#ubuntu 2004-12-20
<ermo> padlefot, certainly not the rest of #ubuntu :S
<Q-collective> |trey|: now you did an LFS? wow, who didn't do an LFS these days :\
<Q-collective> lol
<f0rd> gah using LFS gonna make the 31337est distro ever
<f0rd> it screws up the makefiles on purpose
<f0rd> and puts binaries in random locations
<padlefot> hehe
<Q-collective> yes ofcourse
<f0rd> and than you can use it and say you're elite
<ViN86> |trey| i never said you were stupid
<f0rd> all the debian users would go for it
<Q-collective> it brakes to make things educational
<Q-collective> :)
<glauber_sp> hi! did anyone already have problem to insert quotes (simple and double) into java programs? I cannot insert " caracter, but only in java apps. I use gentoo, but I was told it happens to other distros. Can anyone help?
<f0rd> my qotd from earyler
<|trey|> f0rd, it puts everything where you tell it... slack is LFS but using what someone else configured  :/
<ViN86> Q-collective; YEA! WELL I MADE MY OWN DISTRO CALLED VINWARE!
<ViN86> HAH!
<ViN86> ;)
<Q-collective> lol
<Q-collective> :P
<Q-collective> Gentoo! :p
<ViN86> hahaha
<crevette> 'night
<stellablack> ubuntu-italy exist?
<f0rd> |trey| it was mainly a dig at debian users
<Q-collective> glauber_sp: distro has nothing to do with java programming
<Q-collective> lol
<padlefot> how bout we mock Microsoft rather than fighting about who has the 31337est linux distro?..
<padlefot> fu bill elns
<padlefot> good night
<f0rd> i use an lfs  based distro myself and it apwns gentoo
* padlefot has left the building
<f0rd> pawns*
<ViN86> padlefot: hahahaha good point
<|trey|> f0rd, yopper? ahhaha
<Q-collective> night padlefot
<ViN86> lol
<padlefot> see you folx =)
* ViN86 's sarcasm meter just exploded
<f0rd> uname[Linux h3knix 2.6.7-h3knix #11 Mon Nov 15 23:39:24 MST 2004 i686 AuthenticAMD unknown GNU/Linux] 
<padlefot> *AW*
<Q-collective> ViN86: already?
<Q-collective> :P
<ViN86> yea, its the old z100 model
<Q-collective> ah
<ViN86> only takes so much bullshit ;P
<Q-collective> ;)
<Q-collective> ey padlefot, long time man!
<padlefot> hehe
<padlefot> just found out i was too lame to read BitchX.doc
<|trey|> f0rd, other then that you're not using a pre-compiled kernel... that means nothing  :/
<|trey|> padlefot, bitchx is lame... IRSSI  8)
<padlefot> hehe
<padlefot> i can see what ur writing, cant i?
<f0rd> |trey| custom init
<Q-collective> |trey|: no saying you build your own LFS, that means something...
<padlefot> :P
<ViN86> and to think all this would have never started if my bro hadnt given me an ubuntu cd
<ViN86> destiny? or chance? *creepy twilight zone music*
<Q-collective> <padlefot> i can see what ur writing, cant i? <-- yeah, it's a great invention, we like to call ir irc :)
<arose> one line in apt.conf did it, thanks for the help
<Q-collective> it*
<padlefot> wow! its 2004 man
<Q-collective> yeah
<Q-collective> :P
<padlefot> ;)
* ViN86 pulls out his sarcasm meter z5000
<|trey|> Q-collective, I was saying that if you want the "Simplicity" of Slackware... you should just role yourself an LFS...  :/
<f0rd> ViN86 you were given one to, my school admin like forced 5 in my bag
<ViN86> f0rd: LOL
<f0rd> "go give some to your friends"
<f0rd> 'nah id rather not"
<|trey|> f0rd, 'one *too*'...
<arthur> when i go to full screen xine when playing dvd, it aborts with segfault
<padlefot> We're having a LAN-Party in february, and are planning to give ubuntu CDs to about 600 persons..
* ViN86 's sarcasm meter strangely says 'English Major Present'
<padlefot> hope that'll boost the usage
<ViN86> :o
<|trey|> ViN86, not at all... just find certain common mistakes annoying  :/
<arthur> dvd playback isn't good at all... tyhe images looks crap...
<ViN86> well, ppl make simple mistakes all the time
<ViN86> padlefot: wheres the lan party? which games?
<padlefot> Trondheim, Norway..
<ViN86> norway!
<padlefot> donno, im Tech Help
<padlefot> http://www.aulan.net :P
<ViN86> you want to uuhhh, get me a uhhh, plane ticket?
<ViN86> please?
<ViN86> ;P nah, dont have the time
<padlefot> hehe
<arthur> what's the best dvd player available in ubuntu? with dvd menu suppot if possible
<padlefot> xine
<RuffianSoldier> hey ViN86 - I have the libs
<ViN86> cool
<RuffianSoldier> now what?
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: the source codes?
<padlefot> arthur: xine
<RuffianSoldier> I believe so
<|trey|> padlefot, try Ogle... "DVD player with support for DVD menus"... sounds like what you want, no?  :P
<|trey|> padlefot, meet apt-cache search.
<padlefot> hehe..
<arthur> padlefot, with xine i get segfault when switch to full screen
<padlefot> kjss m
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86?
<arthur> padlefot, and the video isnt' good at all..
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: they tar.gz files?
<padlefot> then listen to |trey|
<padlefot> hes godlike, or something..
<ViN86> ROFL
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86, I downloaded no tar.gz files
<bob2> what are you guys trying to do?
<|trey|> padlefot, 8)
<padlefot> :P
<RuffianSoldier> ViN86 - I apt got them
<ViN86> RuffianSoldier: k, are they installed?
<|trey|> bob2, DVD playback with menu support and stuff...
<billytwowilly> anyone upgrade hoary recently? Did the upgrade to the 2.6.9.1 kernel break anything?
<padlefot> i really have to go to bed now guys!
<bob2> so get xine nd libdvdcss
<padlefot> see you'all around!
<padlefot> *AW*
<billytwowilly> also, what are the linux-restricted-modules-x86? It's been held back
<|trey|> bob2, they were told that... apparently totem crashes on full screen  :/
<bob2> ignore totem
<bob2> billytwowilly: binary-only modules
<arthur> bob2, gxine crashs too
<billytwowilly> bob2, like, for example, the dribers for my ipw2200 wireless card?
<bob2> billytwowilly: yes
<|trey|> billytwowilly, its because linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-$ARCH hasn't been uploaded yet...
<straterra> Ok, I'm back
<billytwowilly> ok. I'll wait to upgrade then.
<billytwowilly> Wait for tommorow I suppose.
<bob2> hm, no
<arthur> |trey|, with ogle i get a black screen
<bob2> centrino drivers are in the kernel package itself
<billytwowilly> heh. I said dribers... didn't notice.
<|trey|> arthur, ogle-gui? never seen that  :/
<billytwowilly> ok, well do I even need it then? I don't have mad wifi, I don't have nvidia, I have glrx, but it doesn't work
<arthur> |trey|, yeah.. just sound from dvd
<arthur> |trey|, vlc works!!
<Q-collective> hehe
<Q-collective> arthur: well, as soon as you have the /dev/dvd symlink (and vlc appears to make such a link when you install it), every mediaplayer will work
<Q-collective> lol
<Q-collective> :)
<arthur> Q-collective, nope, i configured xine to /dev/hdc (my dvd) and xine crashs when go to full screen... with ogle i just get sound
<arthur> Q-collective, AFAIK these problems nothing seem to be with broken link... ;)
<Q-collective> arthur: lol
<Q-collective> arthur: well, afaik, xine and vlc use the same libs in the dvd area
<tm17h> Upgrade to hoary and my menus got rearranged -- anyone know if there is an intentional shift away from Ubuntu's awesome Application/Computer menu back to the GNOME default?
<|QuaD-_> tm17h: my menus in hoary don't work :O
<arthur> Q-collective, i think this is true, cause dvd playback seems to be identical in twos, but i don't like to see dvd without full screen
<catdog> tm17h: ^topic^
<tm17h> |QuaD-_: Bummer.
<catdog> :)
<|QuaD-_> tm17h: if you updated recently, yours probably wont
<tm17h> catdog: is this a faq then or did I miss what you meant by topic?
<catdog> tm17h: Well, the channel topic has 'Yes the actions menu is getting fixed' at the end, which i believe is referring to the brokenness of hoary :)
<tm17h> catdog: Jeez -- even with the hint I couldn't rtft :)
<|QuaD-_> catdog: what stinks is that because of the conference, i doubt that any work is being done currently :(
<sittisal> hi!
<sittisal> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu 64?
<catdog> |QuaD-_: Well, hoary is accurately labelled as unstable...
<|QuaD-_> catdog: i know :)
<|QuaD-_> i am not complaining
<|QuaD-_> i understand
<catdog> :)
<|QuaD-_> i am just saying its horrible timing
<catdog> Well, yeah. I wouldn't know though. I'm too scaredy-cat to run hoary ;)
<catdog> |QuaD-^
<|QuaD-_> catdog: i ran debian unstable for years, i don't htink it EVER broke on me
<|QuaD-_> i think i am learning my lesson with ubuntu
<arthur> dvd playback with vlc, xine, don't look good... i get something like "horizontal lines" in output... maybe my video-card?
<Q-collective> arthur: could be
<arthur> i have an Nvidia Geforce4, with nvidia driver. but when i include Load "glx" in my XF86Config X won't work, could be that? (i'm running withou glx loaded)
<Q-collective> arthur: what card do you have?
<Q-collective> ah
<Q-collective> huh?
<Q-collective> you have the nvidia drivcers installed?
<Q-collective> -c
<arthur> Q-collective, yeah
<Q-collective> hmm
<Q-collective> weird
<arthur> Q-collective, "working" with nvidia driver X work's (i get nvia screen when running X, etc)... but when i include Load "glx" in modules section, it won't work
<catdog> |Quad-_: Well I guess debian unstable is inaccurately labelled ;)
<Q-collective> arthur: then don't use glx
<Q-collective> :+
<|QuaD-_> catdog: i think ti is
<arthur> Q-collective, yeah, i'm not using that, but could be this the "problem" with dvd's?
<sgood1971> Anyone know how to disable touchpad tapping? I tried changing /etc/default/tpconfig options to "--tapmode=0" and even set reset to "True" but it's not doing anything.
<Q-collective> arthur: don't think so
<arthur> Q-collective, ok, that's not a problkema at all.. since i have and "real dvd-player" at room... :D
<Q-collective> arthur: lol
<Q-collective> :P
<RuffianSoldier> how can I make a desktop shortcut for a program on a normal user - but make it open as root?
<RuffianSoldier> specifically xine
<Q-collective> what DE?
<Q-collective> oh
<Q-collective> hmm
<arthur> RuffianSoldier, try gksudo program
<RuffianSoldier> Gnome
<Q-collective> why would you want to open xine as root?
<RuffianSoldier> so it will work lol
<Q-collective> RuffianSoldier??
<RuffianSoldier> gksudo xine
<RuffianSoldier> like taht?'\
<arthur> RuffianSoldier, yeah
<arthur> but, again, why u want this?
<Q-collective> RuffianSoldier: it won't work as user?
<RuffianSoldier> Its set up not to
<RuffianSoldier> dont worry about it
<Q-collective> I do worry about it
<RuffianSoldier> LOL!
<RuffianSoldier> gtg
<Q-collective> running user apps as root is not good
<RuffianSoldier> I dont care
<RuffianSoldier> i do what I wana
<Q-collective> ...
<Q-collective> ok, here's a hint
<Q-collective> get back to windows
<RuffianSoldier> NO!
<RuffianSoldier> I STOPPED WITH WINDOWS
<arthur> RuffianSoldier, running normal program as super user is too windows-ish
<sgood1971> Does anyone know how to turn off touchpad tapping???
<Q-collective> sgood1971: first of all: what is touchpad tapping?
<Kosai> sgood1971: You have a synaptics touchpad?  See <http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/>.
<JStrike> RuffianSoldier : And typing in capitals is not considered good form
<sgood1971> Q-collective: on my laptop it is like tap to click on the touchpad
<defunkt> can someone help me figure out how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu, please?
<sgood1971> Kosai: Thanks, I will look now.
<defunkt> or at least provide a direct link to a site that explains it
<arthur> defunkt, there's an "topic" in wiki explaining that
<Kosai> defunkt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<defunkt> oh, rad.  thank you
<Q-collective> or just read the manual @ nvidia.com
<Q-collective> ;)
<defunkt> heh
<defunkt> one other thing, i want to be able to get 1280x1024 resolution
<defunkt> max i get right now is 1024x768
<defunkt> i remember having to do something to enable 1280 but i can't remember waht it was
<usual> hi calc
<usual> hi Kosai
<usual> defunkt, refresh rates?
<usual> horiz and vert rates
<defunkt> no, it wasn't that
<mirak> PAN
<defunkt> i had to manually change it but i can't remember how
<mirak> who use the news reader PAN ?
<mirak> this crap is hogging whnen sending a message
<mirak> it looks nice despite this
<usual> defunkt, those owuld have to be manually changed if it wasn't autodetected, mine isn't
<usual> http://news.com.com/Photo+AMDs+249+computer/2009-1026_3-5423164.html?tag=nl
<defunkt> ok
<ogra> defunkt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  ?
<defunkt> ogra: thx i'll give that a shot
<defunkt> sounds familiar
<ogra> defunkt: if its not enough, try adding -plow after dpkg-reconfigure to this line
<defunkt> ogra, ty! you were right!
<ogra> :)
<Q-collective> hey there cd, burner is here aswell
<Q-collective> :)
<cd> now really? (:
<Q-collective> ok, bad joke :P
<burner> heh
<burner> yep, sure was ;)
<Q-collective> :)
<skaffen> when updating my package lists the connections get reset all the time so i have to repeat the procedure about 10 times in order to get all the package lists. Is this a known issue or is there something wrong at my end?
<Stuttergart> I've not seen this behavior.
<Stuttergart> Perhaps there is a problem with your network?
<skaffen> hmm, might be due to the university firewall
<Stuttergart> you know how to use a sniffer?
<skaffen> never used one
<Rene_S> Yeah I hook him up to a leash and walk him
<Rene_S> ehehehhehe
<Rene_S> I crack myself up
<skaffen> har har
<mirak> there is a bug with gnome-menus
<TermDark> hi all.. i'm having a problem with apt - my school's proxy blocks the Packages.gz file from universe, but can't scan .bz2 files, is there any to make it use the .bz2 file for apt?
<Stuttergart> can you hit the proxy admin with a cluebat?
<mirak> what the force option n dpkg ?
<mirak> in
<TermDark> not possible.. done from the county, nothing to do with anyone remotely local
<TermDark> i'm afraid.. and there's not even a whitelisting request service
<wombat_> how do i install the plugins on firefox
<geppy> wombat_:  Click on them;  they should install themselves, pretty much.
<geppy> wombat_:  Which plugins, in particular?
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know how to play dvf files (from a voice recorder) in Linux?
<wombat_> Yeah thats how it worked on the other comp but not this one
<wombat_> Im trying to put flash on it
<|Arioch|> Could someone give me a hand setting my NTFS drive so that the default user can access it.  The only way I can get to it now is through root.
<Deft> does anyone know how to make Evo integrate IMAP folders properly like Thunderbird does?
<catdog> |Arioch| Have you put 'user' in the options bit of fstab?
<Stuttergart> Deft: what exactly does Tbird do that Evo does not?
<|Arioch|> catdog, yes.  I have the options... ro, user, noauto
<Deft> Stuttergart, all my mail is in a folder called "Mail" on the server; in thunderbird the mail folders inside are shown top level, not under Mail/, which means it naturally uses the correct Trash folder etc
<Stuttergart> oh
<Stuttergart> y, heh, the INBOX thing
<Stuttergart> that behavior seems to differ based on the client and IMAP server in use.
<Deft> well, INBOX is .mailbox, so actually that's fine
<catdog> |Arioch| Ah, i think you need to put in uid=xxx,gid=xxx. do less /etc/passwd to find out what the uid and gid are of your the user you want.
<catdog> That'll make root mount it so that user/group has ownership of it. Or something like that.
<thoreauputic> catdog: actually just typing `  id ` will give that ifo
<Deft> also, can Evo use a real trash folder?
<thoreauputic> *info
<catdog> thoreauputic: of course :) I couldn't remember the command (too complex for me, you see)
<thoreauputic> catdog: yeah, it's a real brain twister  hehe :)
<WebMaven> Hey, I just discovered that the Ubuntu mailing lists are morrirred on GMANE. Cool!
<WebMaven> mirrored.
<|Arioch|> Ok, I have the uid and gid.  Do I put those under options?
<|Arioch|> In fstab that is.
<arthur> there's a way to install hoarty directly, withou installing warty, and then switching to hoarty?
<catdog> |Arioch|, yup 'uid=xxxx,gid=xxxx' along with the rest.
<|QuaD-_> arthur: don't install hoary
<|QuaD-_> its currently broken
<AndyR> lo ppl
<|Arioch|> Awesome... thanks catdog!
<catdog> |Arioch| np
<AndyR> whats the right way to setup a dialup networking connection?
<AndyR> ive only ever used kppp before
<arthur> |QuaD-_, why it's broken now?
<Nivlem> Using dd to back up something...does it default to creating the backup in the directory where the user currently resides?
<thoreauputic> AndyR: you can set it up from command line using  ' sudo pppconfig '   - then you can connect with 'pon '  and disconnect with ' poff '
<|QuaD-_> arthur: gnome menu problem
<AndyR> thoreauputic, thank you
<thoreauputic> AndyR: sudo pppconfig   walks you through the config - it isn't hard
<Deft> hoary has quite a lot of bad packages actually, gaim isn't good for one, Evo is unpredictable, gnome-system-tools is only partly usable
<thoreauputic> AndyR:  you're welcome
<arthur> |QuaD-_, hmm... ok, when it get fixed, there's a way to install the way i said before?
<arthur> Deft, i think i don't wanna hoary now then.. ;)
<P47|LL0> hi people
<Deft> arthur, good call, it has some nice features, but I'd rather be using warty now if it wasn't so hard to go back
<arthur> Deft, i guess i'll give it a try...
<kent> AndyR, did you configure the modem?
<kent> AndyR, becaus using Computer -> system configuration -> network     is a better way i think. Its easy, and its a GUI.
<AndyR> kent, i set it to ttyS0 but then it trys /dev/modem for some reason
<thoreauputic> /dev/modem should just be a symlink to /dev/ttyS0 or whatever
<jon1012> hi :)
<AndyR> how do i check to see where the symlink is pointing to?
<thoreauputic> AndyR: ls -l /dev/modem
<beb0s> hi people
<speel> hi
<jon1012> hi :)
<speel> man dont you just hate it when you manualy have to add things to the gnome menu
<thoreauputic> AndyR: if it points to the wrong place, you can remove the symlink ( rm /dev/modem ) , then set a new one like ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<Deft> speel, that shouldn't happen in the future, once everyone does things to freedesktop way
<speel> i sureh ope so :)
<speel> sure hope so*
<beb0s> yes, we've to wait ...
<speel> lol
<Q-collective> Deft: yeah, everyone will do it the freedesktop way @ Gnome 4.0 :P
<speel> thats like .. years away
<Q-collective> lol
<crevette> hello
<Deft> Q-collective, until then we just have to use only gnome apps, easy!
<jon1012> lool
<Q-collective> Deft: nah, konq just pwns nautilus :P
<Deft> Q-collective, bah, can't stand konq, too much stuff
<gen> konq blows
<Q-collective> there really should be a gtk+ port of it
<Deft> Q-collective, although the last one I used flickered horribly, which put me off even more
<Q-collective> heh
<thoreauputic> rox filer ruleZ !! ;)
<Q-collective> never had much trouble with flickering tbh
<Q-collective> rox is way too minimal for my feeling :P
<Q-collective> enlightenment is yuck, as is emelfm2
<Q-collective> lol
<grumbel> question for those with a bit linux/debian experience, is it worth for a long time debian unstable user to switch to ubuntu or are there any special features missing in ubuntu that one would miss (incompatibilty to inofficial debs or whatever)?
<thoreauputic> Q-collective: well, I mostly use locate, find, cat and mv ;)
<Deft> grumbel, it depends on how well you have your system configured, I used sid for a long time, and never managed to get a desktop nearly as well integrated as stock ubuntu
<Q-collective> thoreauputic: so true, but konq is a bit more clear in some cases :)
<beb0s> grumbel, i can't answer jet ... i'm just upgrading from sid to hoary
<beb0s> :-)
<thoreauputic> Q-collective: I had the flicker problem with konq too, but I'm quite happy with fluxbox and rox filer :)
<Q-collective> :)
* Q-collective is just happy with xfce 4.2 and konq/gnome-terminal :)
<decklin> grumbel: i've been with deb for ~5 years, just installed ubuntu on two laptops this week. nothing has bit me yet.
<Nivlem> What does the -count=10 do using a dd command? info dd and man dd don't show what this is for?
<decklin> Nivlem: you sure? "count=BLOCKS              copy only BLOCKS input blocks"
<Nivlem> decklin: I am trying to make sure what I am doing with this command...I have to convert my iPod from HFS+ journaled to vfat to let it work under Linux PPC...
<Nivlem> That is what the web page says to do.
* decklin wouldn't know. be extremely careful mucking about with dd and filesystems though.
<grumbel> other question, how do I configure sound under ubuntu? there isn't any central tool like yast, right? neither could I find alsaconf
<grumbel> ubuntu itself seems to have loaded the right modules, but I get /dev/dsp: no such device errors
<Nivlem> However I do not want to follow blindly the instructions without making sure...do you know if I do wipe the partitioning and such if all should fail if I can restore the iPod by booting into OS X and running the ipod updater?
<grumbel> and 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1' doesn't provide a sound either
<Q-collective> /dev/dsp perhaps?
<Nivlem> grumbel: I just used the default volume control under the applications menu
<crevette> grumbel: the sound is not muted
<crevette> ?
<Q-collective> oh yeah
<Q-collective> unmute it with gnome-alsa-manager
<Q-collective> :)
<Nivlem> That has to be installed with apt-get
<crevette> Is somebody has an iPod here ?
<Q-collective> Nivlem: then you install it
<grumbel> crevette: good hint, that fixed it, already unmuted and tweaked all the other 20 controlls that gnome-alsa-mixer provides, but forgot the master one :)
<Nivlem> Q-collective: Follow the thread man...I am telling the person asking the question
<Nivlem> crevette: I am setting up my iPod
<grumbel> nother issue is that /dev/dsp is actually my tvcard, my soundcard is at /dev/dsp1, how can I swap them?
<jon1012> tiens une crevette en eaux douces lol
<crevette> Nivlem: does it is mounted automatically under /media/iPod ?
<Nivlem> crevette: No with Warty on my mac it doesn't
<Q-collective> Nivlem: then you tell this person to install it and check for it, what's the problem?
<Nivlem> Although it is recognized...I have 3 firewire devices so the iPod is at /dev/sdb3
<crevette> Nivlem: mine was mounted under /mdeia/iPod/ when the FS was hfsplus, since I formatted in vfat under win32 with the tool provided by apple, the iPod is mount under /mdedia/usbdisk ou /media/sda2
<Nivlem> Q-collective: No problem...I was just letting you know that I WAS replying to them...
<Q-collective> k
<Q-collective> :)
<crevette> So I wanted to know why the mount point whanged with the FS and how the mount point was determined ?
<Nivlem> crevette: Dunno why udev and or hotplug changed it...I know that HFS+ journaled isn't supported other than read write...
<Nivlem> crevette: I mean read only
<crevette> Nivlem: hum no mine was mounted in RW
<crevette> except a lock I had
<Nivlem> crevette: interesting...my firewire drive says it is read write..till you try to copy something to it..had the same issue with the firewire drive...it is mis-leading
<Nivlem> crevette: That pretty much renders it useless under linux...only thing I can find it to re-partition using dosfstools or whatever and then letting it go..thanks for the information though..since it will more than likely change my device as well
<Gmail> OMG
<crevette> Nivlem: the Firewire bus support under Linux is crappy
<Gmail> the following umount AGAIN  /home, /boot
<Gmail> thanks G-d it wasn't /
<Gmail> my system wound of crashed again
<Q-collective> ?
<|QuaD-_> Gmail: whats with your umounts?
<|QuaD-_> i hear about them daily
<|Arioch|> Could someone tell me how to add a launcher to the Gnome menu.
<Gmail> |QuaD-: i don't know
<Gmail> howto stop it?
<crevette> |Arioch|: warty or hoary
<Gmail> i have no idea why everything umounts it self
<|Arioch|> warty
<crevette> |Arioch|: ctrl + L, enter "application://"
<|Arioch|> ctrl + L does nothing.
<crevette> hum that shorcut was buggy in 2.8
<|Arioch|> I added Beep Media Player and I wanted to put it in the Multimedia menu.
<crevette> |Arioch|: make appears the location bar in nautilus and type application://
<jon1012> anyone here using latex on ubuntu ?
<Q-collective> hmm
<Q-collective> I really should use it
<Q-collective> latex that is :)
<Q-collective> just never had any problems with OOo and such
<Q-collective> :P
<jon1012> lol
<jon1012> I use it and i really love it :)
<|Arioch|> crevette, I don't understand what you said.
<Quest-Master> What is Latex?
<jon1012> A system to make documents
<Q-collective> Quest-Master: a way of wordprocessing
<jon1012> A really good systeme to make documents I should say :p
<Q-collective> nice with formulas and such
<jon1012> and with presentation etc...
<|Arioch|> crevette, nevermind... I found it.
<crevette> |Arioch|: right click a folder in nautilus and select Browse
<crevette> ok
<jon1012> it makes perfect documents that will make everybody who will look at to say "wow what a good document" lol
<|Arioch|> Thanks
<grumbel> Quest-Master: a 'word-processor' for writing scientific books/papers, think of some kind of html, just completly different syntax
<Q-collective> lol
<jon1012> not only scientific/technic
<Q-collective> something like that
<jon1012> I use it for eveyrthing, also for letters lol :p
<Q-collective> lol
<jon1012> (I had some A at high-school thank to latex lol)
<Q-collective> <jon1012> and with presentation etc... <-- yeah, powerpoint stole the latex idea :P
<grumbel> jon1012: not really, most people I know will just they, 'bah, sucky default latex style again', since default latex style is really not that cute compared to more customized styles
<jon1012> lol, in france people don't know latex :|
<Q-collective> hehe
<YokoZar> Hey, please test out my wine packages (better/newer than ones included in universe): http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<jon1012> do you know where i can find good latex templates and styles ?
<Q-collective> YokoZar: that is the default download page?
<jdodson> ola
<Q-collective> hi jdodson
<jdodson> i have a problem with ubuntu.
<Q-collective> ideologically?
<Q-collective> :)
<Xenguy> heh
<jdodson> no my problem is ubuntu is so great i dont ever use windows anymore.
<Q-collective> cool
<Rene_S> Hurray another convert
<jdodson> HA!
<Q-collective> now that's my type of problem
<jdodson> it is great.
* Q-collective had that feeling with Gentoo
<jdodson> that was a joke, but i dont use windows anymore.
<Rene_S> Now place your coffee on the Windows CD and become a true member of the brother/sisterhood of the enlightened
<Q-collective> as a result, I'm still using it ;)
<jdodson> i gave away my office cds already.
<Q-collective> :)
<Rene_S> I use them to practice my darts with
<jdodson> been using gnu/linux for like 5 years or so.
<jdodson> HA!
<Q-collective> heh
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S!
<Rene_S> I stick the hole on the 20 and off I go
<Tsjoklat> pm me!
<jdodson> sweet.
<Rene_S> sounds kinky
<Q-collective> hehe
<Q-collective> <Tsjoklat> pm me! <-- pm you? what an ego... pm him! ;)
<jdodson> started out i just wanted to get "legit" so i dumped my pirated windows stuff, got openoffice, went downhill from there, or should i say uphill.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Night folks
<Q-collective> night
<jdodson> later.
<Tsjoklat> Q-collective I am a girl.. I can demand whatever I want
<Q-collective> you came online, just to tell us that?
<Q-collective> how thoughtfull of you _|Imanewbie|_
<Q-collective> Tsjoklat: point taken
<_|Imanewbie|_> Guys how can I open th port for bittorrent on ubuntu
<crimsun> it's ok, boys can demand whatever they want, too
<Tsjoklat> crimsun but they don't get bitch at for doing so.. that's the differance
* _|Imanewbie|_ turns Jethro Thull music on
<huwr> Nice.
<Deft> _|Imanewbie|_, you shouldn't need to do anything
<huwr> Is that like Jethro Tull? :P
<_|Imanewbie|_> Deft: I get low status cause people can't direct connect me
<Q-collective> 'low status'? I thought there wasn't such a thing in torrentland?
<Deft> _|Imanewbie|_, ubuntu doesn't have any firewall by default, are you behind a router or something?
* Q-collective at least never noticed it in azureus
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: you need to forward the port from your router
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: ubuntu does not use any iptables rules by default
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: can you help me out?
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: use your router's management web page to forward the port
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: your isp should provide a link to documentation on their support web site
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: I'm trying to access it BUT it has some problems with non IE browsers
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: I cant acess it =/
<YokoZar> Q-collective: what do you mean default download page?  It's the official wine one, if that's what you mean.
<_|Imanewbie|_> I will try lynx
<_|Imanewbie|_> I will try dillo first
<billytwowilly> iptables is what I'd want to mess with to change routing around right?
<Tsjoklat> got your probs fixed billytwowilly?
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, depends what probs you are referring to;)
<YokoZar> Q-collective: The packages in Debian that creep into Ubuntu Universe aren't maintained or supported by the wine developers, and they're outdated.  But because of Debian's social system (where they give complete control over packages to maintainers until they relinquish them), we can't really do anything about it except provide better packages.  These may become the official ubuntu ones (if not the debian ones), if they test well.
<Q-collective> YokoZar: yes, but you said and I quote "better/newer than ones included in universe" in there
<Q-collective> ah
<Q-collective> kk :)
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly your upgrade issues
<YokoZar> For a bunch of free software fanatics the debian developers are remarkably conservative with package changes :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> Dammmmmmm
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, oh yah, I fixed that. now I'm trying to find decent documentation on how to mess with routing.
<_|Imanewbie|_> I cant acess the crap
<jdodson> yokozar: its that whole stability thing i guess:)
<Q-collective> lol
<YokoZar> jdodson: Problem is, the old wine packages were breaking things.
<__learner__> is there any way to listen to winamp radios under linux?
<Q-collective> how old are the current debian packages?
<__learner__> and to run radios from internet pages.
<_|Imanewbie|_> Anyone here has a d-link 500g?
<Q-collective> __learner__: xmms, beep, xine, mplayer, vlc, etc etc
<jdodson> yokozar: ah.   well they seem OK for me, or at least the ubuntu ones that is.
<YokoZar> Q-collective: 4 months, at least (wine is updated monthly).  And, they're also worse packages in general (not every wine file is included in the right place, they're split up too much so that apps will fail because they can't find a program they expect since it's in another sub package, etc.)
<jdodson> __learner_: ya, i used totem or realplayer, you can use xmms too.
<Gmail> :(
<__learner__> xine can play them?
<Q-collective> sure
<Gmail> guess what umounted
<Q-collective> jdodson: realplayer can play them?
<Q-collective> nice
<Gmail> |QuaD-: this will be easy for you
<__learner__> I'll try xine.
<Q-collective> <Gmail> the following umount AGAIN  /home, /boot
<__learner__> do you recommend XMMS over Xine?
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: okay I'm there wich port should I open?
<Q-collective> __learner__: xmms is a leightweighted, audio-only player, xine can play video aswell
<Gmail> Q-collective: this time
<Gmail> Q-collective: this time it was /
<Q-collective> :)
<Q-collective> Gmail: what are you doing anyway?
<zenpod> xmms is very winamp-ish, also, if you use Nvidia drivers, be sure to install libmikmod2 if you use xmms
<Q-collective> xmms is very winamp2-ish *
<__learner__> Xine is always giving erros messages in my system. I'm thinking about choosing another player because of that. It also can't play fullscreen here. It closes when I try.
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: 6881/tcp incoming
<Q-collective> __learner__: what kind of errors?
<_|Imanewbie|_> Bit tornado uses a port range from 10k till 60k I dont want to open all up
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: then open up 10000/tcp incoming
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: are you running ubuntu? wich torrent client do you use?
<crimsun> _|Imanewbie|_: btdownloadcurses, the curses-based command line one
<Q-collective> heh
<Quest-Master> Anybody here have a Linksys router?
<__learner__> I'll post them here, wait just a minute
<zenpod> Quest-Master, at work, I have several.
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: I use the samething here
<scoon> Quest-Master, I do
<scoon> have a linksys router
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: but here I check the gui in btdownaloadgui and I see a port range not a single port
<Quest-Master> Do you know what to do to let torrents run perfectly fine?
<Quest-Master> Azureus says I have a NAT problem
<zenpod> Quest-Master, they ought to just work.  Try bittornado.
<__learner__> xine engine failed to start: no input plugin found
<zenpod> __learner__, what are you trying to watch?
<Quest-Master> :( Azureus > BitTornado
<_|Imanewbie|_> Quest-Master: you prolly with the sameproblem as me
<Quest-Master> I get normal Download Rates though
<Quest-Master> Like, sometimes 300KBps
<zenpod> Quest-Master, I couldn't say, I've never used Azureus.
<__learner__> any radio that's in the menu
<Quest-Master> Azureus is the thing.
<__learner__> in the xine menu
<Quest-Master> You need to try it.
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: what about my port range ? =p
<moquist_> archive.ubuntu.com down?  my apt-update can't connect.
<scoon> Quest-Master, whatever port you have set up for azereus make certain that port gets forwarded to your box on the router.
<zenpod> __learner__, online radio? eh, I use xmms for that, but make sure you've installed all the stuff from Multi/Universe for playing mp3.
<scoon> Quest-Master, i use all static ip's here at home
<crimsun> moquist_: alive here
<zenpod> oh crap, right, I need to change my IP
<zenpod> heh
<zenpod> thanks for reminding me, scoon
<moquist_> crimsun: hrm.  k, thx.  :(
<scoon> zenpod, yea, np
<_|Imanewbie|_> crimsun: I cant find how to add it
<zenpod> anyone running BIND on ubuntu?
<__learner__> when I try the winamp radios I get the same message
<__learner__> What are those things, I didin't get anything from universe and multiverse
<_|Imanewbie|_> any suggestions?
<zenpod> __learner__, http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nyu> hello
<zenpod> Moo.
<nyu> anyone in the meeting in mataro around?
<nyu> i'm going there tomorrow and have a question
<nyu> which kind of inet access there?
<__learner__> tx a lot!
<__learner__> I installed Gstramer Plugins
<__learner__> Gstreamer
<zenpod> __learner__, np
<__learner__> same error.
<zenpod> __learner__, install totem-xine
<__learner__> I installed the plugins, But gXine does't seem to know how to work with the .pls file.
<Q-collective> weird
<__learner__> Should I install Totem? Is that better?
* Q-collective just uses xine-ui
<zenpod> Q-collective, installing totem-xine installs a bunch of libs though, sounds like he may be missing some
<Q-collective> zenpod: oh, probably
<__learner__> should I uninstall Gxine, since I'm installing Totem?
<Tsjoklat> _learner_ no need to
<stuNNed> what about gxine plugin?
<socomm> __learner__: Only if you're tight on HDD space.
<__learner__> I installed totem-gstreamer.
<__learner__> no, it's Ok. But I think those are both GUI's to the same program aren't they?
<__learner__> didin't worked...
<stuNNed> anyone running ubuntu x64?
<__learner__> I'm installing totem-xine
<socomm> I prefer totem-xine, over the gstreamer version.
<socomm> Anyone know a good mod to ogg/mp3 converter?
<__learner__> it worked Thanks a lot!
<__learner__> the gstreamer was not working, I installed totem-xine, and it is working great. Thnaks a lot
<socomm> __learner__: Cool, have fun.
<__learner__> Can I add playlist support to totem somehow?
<__learner__> If Linux could run my games, than I would never open Windows anymore!
<__learner__> that's the only reason for having linux in my desktop.
<__learner__> tx alot. this community is really cool. Aways helps me when I need.
<__learner__> Hope to don't need so many help some day!
<jdong> how's everyone here doin ?
<socomm> __learner__: WineX
<Quest-Master> Is their a Quicktime plugin for Firefox besides MPlayer?
<socomm> Quest-Master: Negative.
<Quest-Master> That really blows.
<Quest-Master> They need a Xine or Totem plugin for it.
<socomm> Quest-Master: Unless you wanna use openQt or something, which blows and sucks at the same time.
<zenpod> Quest-Master, mplayer-nogui works just fine
<zenpod> embeds nicely
<zenpod> install w32codecs
<zenpod> wheee
<zenpod> mozilla-mplayer + mplayer-nogui, that is
<socomm> I don't think it would be too hard for Apple to port QuickTime over to GNU/Linux/*BSD since MacOS-X is based on BSD.
<socomm> They even have a x86 build for Microsofts Operating System.
<zenpod> socomm, 90% market share kinda convinced them
<zenpod> go forth and evangelise Linux.
<Quest-Master> I can't touch MPlayer.
<socomm> zenpod: An online petition might be in order. :^)
<Quest-Master> It broke my apt-get for a few days.. now that's horrible :(
<Rene_S> In the beginning there was DOS, and the world was Dark and Grey
<socomm> zenpod: Hell, it worked to get the FreeBSD nVidia drivers.
<Rene_S> then upon the land appeared the light, its name is Linux
<zenpod> AMEN BROTHER
<zenpod> ;)
<Rene_S> So let it be written, so Let it be Done
<Tsjoklat> *yawn*
<socomm> Linux can't do much, with out the GNU in front of it.
<Tsjoklat> :P
<Rene_S> Watched the 10 commandments once too often
<Tsjoklat> hewo thoreauputic
<zenpod> socomm, personally, I prefer the BSD licence to the GPL, but shhh, don't tell ;)
<socomm> zenpod: I'm talking bout the software not the .... license, but yes you're right BSD is alot more user/business friendly.
<crimsun> (2-clause BSD)
<geppy> zenpod: Blasphemy!  =P
<zenpod> geppy, that's my job! :D
<geppy> hahahaha  =)
<riley> i just recently configured my Ubuntu system for samba, and it was working for awhile, but now it seems to be going only one way...  and it's not just samba... when I ping the Ubuntu system's host name from the other system, it says that the host name is unknown...  Would anybody happen to know why this might be happening?
<kent> if i want a script to run on every boot, should i just copy it to /etc/init.d/?
<zenpod> kent, well, I don't recommend copying it to autoexec.bat ;)
<jdodson> can someone help me with building a package from source.
<zenpod> install build-essentials :D
<Rene_S> Hey why are people talking about non-ubuntu related things, fill out a bug report
<Rene_S> hehehehe
<kent> zenpod, but will that make it work? im not sure if it does, and want to make ddclient work if i reboot.
<jdodson> did that already.  i need to get the librsvg dev package and it says it cannot resolve the dependices.
<Quest-Master> How would I go around installing this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18669&vote=good&tan=49969198
<Rene_S> Quest-Master, first reinstall Ubuntu in Polish
<Rene_S> hehe
<jdodson> quest: i will install it then let you know.
<Rene_S> jdodson, dont be installing Ubuntu in Polish
<Rene_S> i was only kidding
<jdodson> quest: i wasnt able to.
<geppy> I know that this isn't the proper venue for this questions, but...  How would one go about learning GTK+?
<jdodson> do a websearch for a gtk+ howto.
<Rene_S> School, i find that school works
<Rene_S> I am sure there is a GTK+ channel someplace
<Rene_S> that would be a good resource as well
<Rene_S> You can check out your local Chapters/Indigo ours has tons of Linux related books
<Rene_S> I usually go in there and read em and take notes
<zenpod> I have no local chapters.
<geppy> I know that I have one, but I don't have access to my car, at the moment.
<Rene_S> Indigo ?  Coles ?
<jdodson> later.
<Rene_S> I like chapters just to read in
<crimsun> geppy: gtk.org has good tutorials
<crimsun> geppy: though if you're more looking to jump in, I recommend Glade
<Rene_S> I look in used book stores too but live near the University of Waterloo, Comp Science heaven there
<geppy> crimsun:  Alright, thanks!  =D
<crimsun> geppy: and there are Gtk language bindings for nearly every popular language there
<crimsun> geppy: same w/ language bindings and Glade
<geppy> danke!
<Quest-Master> :o
<Quest-Master> How can the theme not work?
<Rene_S> not sure
<Rene_S> I am gonna check it now
* Quest-Master attempts
<dead> anyone running fluxbox ?
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> None of the themes from Gnome-Look install for me.
<umarmung> Quest-Master, first you should check that the themes really end up in ~/.themes or ~/.icons
<Rene_S> i untarred it
<Rene_S> then went into desktop preferences -- themes
<Rene_S> then did an install theme and pointed to where i downloaded it
<Quest-Master> I did too
<Rene_S> then restarted the theme module
<Rene_S> i went through all 3 section
<Rene_S> s
<Rene_S> did a install theme on all of em
<Quest-Master> :o worked.
<Rene_S> using the same index.theme
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> Now to install the Icon Set
<umarmung> untar it to ~/.icons
<Quest-Master> Woo, the new themes are cool
<Triple5|Ubuntu> Hello
<Triple5|Ubuntu> how do I know if I'm using hoary, theres a command to type but I Forgot
<JDahl> Is there a problem with X in Hoary? after last nights update I only the background screen after I start X - no gnome or terminals
<JDahl> startx is the same... essentially does the same as 'X' except I get a background. It looks like .xinitrc is not read or something
<Solon> Hey guys, got a slight problem, I'm using Hoary, and for some reason I cannot network with the two WinXP machines at all, I changed my workgroup to the same as theirs, they can see mine, but I can't see them, nor can I access shares, obviously. I do have Samba.
<carthik> hey dudes, can someone help with understanding why my eth0 (wireless) device is "not found" sometimes after I start up the laptop?
<carthik> or better still, how I can make it find the device after I have logged in? any magic commands for the n00b
<junglebunny> hello. i am trying to dist-upgrade and it is telling me that gnome-panel has unmet dependencies
<junglebunny> such as libdatacenter3 and libecal3
<junglebunny> i believe they are part of the evolution package
<gpled> ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gpled> looks like libgtk is in ubuntu. any ideas?
<umarmung> gpled, gtk-1.x installed?
<zenpod> libgtk2 may be
<crimsun> use Synaptic to install libgtk1.2
<crimsun> or sudo aptitude install libgtk1.2
<junglebunny> or sudo apt-get
<gpled> libgtk2.0
<crimsun> note that the installer is looking for the old version, GTK 1.2, not GTK 2.x
<gpled> crimsun: thanks
<JDahl> quit
<_scp> riddle me this, batman.... why does my machine all of the sudden lock my (empty) cdrom drives closed and hang about 2 minutes after I try to eject using the buttons on the front?
<RuffianSoldier> Im using Xine for DVDs - and of course the audio decodes a bit faster than the video - anyway I can delay the audio so its more syncronized?
* Gmail has a bug
<Gmail> when ever i gksudo a program it use some wirod theme for gtk+ its not the theme root is using and also not my theme
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<prak> i got sound working on my laptop with ubuntu the first time i logged in. but since then... it doesn't work.
<RuffianSoldier> Im using Xine for DVDs - and of course the audio decodes a bit faster than the video - anyway I can delay the audio so its more syncronized?
<joshua__> something is seriously borked with my system... i have warty and hoary installed on two different partitions, when i installed warty after hoary it messed with grub and now i can't seem to configure grub properly to see my hoary installation
<RuffianSoldier> strangeness times 10
<prak> i have nothing in dmesg abt sound except this: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49641 usecs
<prak> intel8x0: clocking to 48000
<JDahl> I get some weird errors in .xsession-errors when I start X:  Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1.. X never comes up completely. Anyone has an idea what that's about?
<prak> could anyone suggest what may be missing
<JDahl> on Hoary that is
<nomasteryoda> RuffianSoldier, did you try the + or - keys
<RuffianSoldier> someone jsut told me
<RuffianSoldier> in #linuxhelp
<RuffianSoldier> same thing
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> thank
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> RuffianSoldier, did you also setup hdparm
<nomasteryoda> that helps a great deal
<RuffianSoldier> hdparm?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> sets HD DMA on
<nomasteryoda> and faster drive access modes
<nomasteryoda> but use with care
<RuffianSoldier> if its a risk - im not willing to take it
<nomasteryoda> but DMA should be on on newer systems
<RuffianSoldier> this system is brandnew
<nomasteryoda> i have not had any problems with it over 3 years
<nomasteryoda> with multiple distros
<RuffianSoldier> 3
<nomasteryoda> yea
<RuffianSoldier> 1 being installed right now lol
<RuffianSoldier> just got it today
<nomasteryoda> i have 6 on my other work laptop
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> congrats
<nomasteryoda> got our packs yesterday too
<RuffianSoldier> i have another HD with Ubuntu im gonna put in
<nomasteryoda> nice kits
<RuffianSoldier> so pressing - or + in Xine might helP?
<alka_trash> anyone running hoary?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> something like that ...let me check
<nomasteryoda> here is hdparm stuff
<thully> yes
<nomasteryoda> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html
<alka_trash> my usb devices stopped working today, strangeness, I'm thinking it's because of the latest upgrade. Oh well, waiting for the next upgrade
<nomasteryoda> alka_trash, all of them?
<alka_trash> yep
<alka_trash> really strange
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<nomasteryoda> yea
<alka_trash> I have to grab a ps2 mouse
<nomasteryoda> i have seen fat32 usb devices get lost clusters, but that is odd
<alka_trash> my little usb hub doesn't light up anymore :(\
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<WiFiTux> Hi, how do I install the kernel-development or the sources that came with my distro?
<joshua__> grub is completely borked... it cant find something that exists
<carthik> Hey guys, where can I get the source for the kernel 2.6.8.1-3-686
<carthik> hi WiFiTux
<WiFiTux> haha
<joshua__> grub cannot seem to see /dev/hda4 which from what i can tell corresponds to root (hd0,3)
<joshua__> any clues?
<nomasteryoda> thinking
<nomasteryoda> i fixed mine last week
<nomasteryoda> but that laptop with 6 distros is at work
<nomasteryoda> and it has 2 ubuntus
<joshua__> yea... thats how my system is now
<joshua__> with two ubuntus
<thully> what - hoary+warty?
<joshua__> yea
<nomasteryoda> yea
<carthik> Hey guys, where can I get the source for the kernel 2.6.8.1-3-686 ? I need it badly :)
<nomasteryoda> suse 9.1, 9.2, slack10, mdk 10.1
<joshua__> when i installed warty after hoary on a different partition grub got screwed up and now i cant get into hoary, can't find the kernel images
<carthik> do I need to add a debian repository to soures.list or something?
<nomasteryoda> carthik, looking
<carthik> thanks nomasteryoda:)
<joshua__> when looking in /boot it automatically looks on /dev/hda5 (my warty parition)
<joshua__> even if i specify the root of (hd0,3)
<carthik> nomasteryoda i have scoured synaptic already...
<nomasteryoda> ok
<thoreauputic> can someone type my nick? trying to configure some colours in xchat ...
<nomasteryoda> thoreauputic,
<carthik> thoreauputic,
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda,carthic, thanks
<carthik> thoreauputik, 'salright
<carthik> ;)
<joshua__> so nomasteryoda, any ideas on my little problem? i just use warty to do one thing
<carthik> so, do you think I will have a problem if I get the kernel from a non-ubuntu repository? (since I can't find it there)? Any expert comments ;) ?
<ivar> q: is there a(n easy) way to upgrade the firefox in warty without committing to hoary ?
<nomasteryoda> one boot parition?
<nomasteryoda> ivar, use the download from mozilla.org worked or me
<JDahl> noone else are having troubles with X in Hoary? I can start 'X', but neither startx or gdm will complete a startup
<crimsun> JDahl: works fine here.
<joshua__> nomasteryoda, no... warty is on /dev/hda5 and hoary is on /dev/hda4... the roots are (hd0,3) and (hd,4) respectively
<nomasteryoda> JDahl, did you rerun the dpkg video setup?
<crimsun> JDahl: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a paste web site
<carthik> ivar, I cheated, I changed warty to hoary in the sources.list, updated (NOT upgraded) then I upgraded firefox, hurried back and changed hoary to warty
<geppy> JDahl: X works fine for me.  =)
<ivar> nomasteryoda, duh. I didn't even think of that.. but I like carthik's idea better
<nomasteryoda> yea
<JDahl> crimsun: I am in console mode... but I get a weird output in .xsession-error ('X' itself comes up fine, so does the gdm chooser - it is the xsession that seems to hang)
<nomasteryoda> maybe a lock file in your home?
<ivar> carthik, that won't mess anything up will it ? I'm too green with package managers to take risks..
<GoldeNArC> hello all
<nomasteryoda> hey
<crimsun> sup
<prak> anyone know why sound would work on first time boot but not after... in warty?
<GoldeNArC> forgive me.  i'm a ubuntu newbie
<nomasteryoda> congrats man
<GoldeNArC> linux newbie to (prolly not what yall want to here)
<carthik> ivar, try something silly then, update an app you don't use often, for practice, if you will, but it worked for me, ne'ertheless
<nomasteryoda> yea we take them all
<GoldeNArC> well.  this is a fresh install
<JDahl> gnome-message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<crimsun> prak: check `lsmod' output
<GoldeNArC> is there anything I should be doing off the bat?
<crimsun> prak: what sound chipset do you use?
<JDahl> I dont know if that's related
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: is it installed?
<joshua__> bah... i want to get back into hoary
<GoldeNArC> crimmy: yes
<GoldeNArC> o
<GoldeNArC> im using it now
<prak> crimsun: lsmod seems to have loaded all ncessary modules
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: just open Synaptic and Refresh, then update the packages that have available updates
<prak> snd_ac97_codec, snd, soundcore.. and lot of other snd_* modules
<nomasteryoda> GoldeNArC, in terminal
<nomasteryoda> sudo synaptic
<carthik> GoldeNArC, if it's a fresh ubuntu, check out the howtos in the forum (esp. the multimedia one) to see how you can play all sort of video file formats
<humbo> If I press a gtk button ubuntu has that drum sound. This is fine. however in totem if I pause a movie and then want to play it again it tries to play the drum sound - because I clicked on the button - and play the movies sound at the same time. The drum sound comes out first so totem can't get access to the sound device to continue playing the video. I usually have to exit totem and open the video again, then drag the slider to where I was bef
<GoldeNArC> crimmy: it gave me that option before it completed install to do updates.  I did them.
<humbo> For a quick fix I've tried to remove the drum sound in sound preferences, but can't work out how to remove it other than disabling all system sounds
<geppy> humbo: Have you tried using the keyboard shortcuts?
<nomasteryoda> GoldeNArC, good
<geppy> humbo:  I'll agree that that's insanely annoying, and should be looked into.
<crimsun> prak: what does running `alsamixer' do?
<humbo> What's the play/pause shortcut?
<GoldeNArC> crimmy: if your recall what we talked about previous.  is it my best best to just put this HD in my windows box and using pqmagic?
<geppy> humbo:  I don't use Totem, so I can't say for sure, but try 'z', 'x', 'c', 'v', and the spacebar... the usual suspects.  If those don't work, look into the help?
<JDahl> well, I can run a failsafe session from gdm, so I am not completely screwed
<GoldeNArC> best = bet
<prak> crimsun: it does show me all the meters...
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: do you have free HD space at least the size of your NTFS partition?
<prak> i have played with them...
<prak> ... but to no avail
<GoldeNArC> the full size.. no but I could change the partition size within windows .. then I would
<crimsun> prak: what precisely is wrong? Do sound applications block or "hang?" Are your mixer sliders increased and unmuted ('m')?
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: did you set up lvm during the install process?
<abah> anybody here using mldonkey in ubuntu?
<geppy> humbo:  P is play/pause
<humbo> Ah, it's "p". Thanks for the help geppy.
<GoldeNArC> crimmy: no.
<geppy> heh, no problem.  =)
<geppy> humbo:  good luck.  =)
<orc3n> whois pengo
<farruinn> prak, is esd running?
<orc3n> oops
<prak> crimsun: sound apps all seem to work.. and playing etc... but there is just no sound.. .even on logon etc... all these worked when i booted first time.. so i am wondering if something got loaded then.. and not now..
<prak> farruinn.. should esd run?
<prak> i thought alsa is sufficient
<farruinn> esd is the sound daemon, so generally yes
<prak> lemme see
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: well, you could shrink the NTFS partition, then create a new ext3 partition
<farruinn> however I've run into apps that *don't* produce sound when esd is running =/
<crimsun> prak: you said nothing is muted? paste the output of `amixer' on a web site, please.
<GoldeNArC> crimmy.. will i be using lvm through the terminal?
<nomasteryoda> carthik, did you look on ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<prak> esd is running.. crimsun... yes, nothing is muted
<carthik> nomasteryoda, yes I did, no mention of any sort there
<prak> i will try to post this somewhere...
<carthik> maybe I will try the mail list later
<thoreauputic> er... can someone type my nick again?
<nomasteryoda> thoreauputic,
<trans_err> how can I prevent agpgart from starting?
<thoreauputic> hehe... OK it isn't working...thanks anyway
<GoldeNArC> ok.. it appears lvm is not installed
<carthik> nomasteryoda, essentially I was trying to upgrade to the latest ipw2100 module, but I will have to wait, not too sure i can use the debian repo source. Thanks for trying anyways, gotta run along now, see you later.
<GoldeNArC> this is were I get lost. were do I get it? and how do I install it
<joshua__> ok i give up
<prak> crimsun... sorry.. no website i can immediately use.. any thing i should look for specifically?
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: it's not necessary; it may make life a bit easier later, but it's not necessary.
<GoldeNArC> ok.
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: just use partitionmagic in windows to shrink the size of the ntfs partition
<crimsun> GoldeNArC: then move the HD back over and create a ext3 partition. Then copy your files over. We'll walk you through the copying part.
<GoldeNArC> crimmy should I create a ext3 part within pqmagic or within linux?
<crimsun> you need free space to create an ext3 partition
<crimsun> so you need to shrink the NTFS partition first
<joshua__> oh my grub is borked... would it be bad to run off the warty kernel images in hoary?
<GoldeNArC> yes. that'll be easy, so once done shrinking should I put the hd back in this box then create the ext3 partition
<crimsun> joshua__: not at all. I'm doing that now.
<joshua__> crimsun, ok, because i can't get grub to find my hoary kernel images on my hoary paritition... it keeps looking for them on the warty partition
<GoldeNArC> brb
<Despair> Anyone getting crashes on start of gnome-control-center in hoary? (complains about missing /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libvfolder-desktop.so)
<nomasteryoda> joshua__, i remember booting with the ubuntu bootable cd then modifiying the grub file to match
<joshua__> nomasteryoda, i can get into warty just fine, so i can edit grub to point to the right place
<joshua__> nomasteryoda, im telling grub to look in the correct place, its just getting lost
<nomasteryoda> obviously that doesn't make sense, but yea... i got strangeness with 2 ubuntus
<nomasteryoda> man i wish i had that system here
<Amroc> lamont......
<joshua__> correct me if im wrong... but the correct root location for /dev/hda4 is (hd0,3)
<nomasteryoda> no, thats right
<prak> crimsun... and others.. got it to work. i patiently went through each setting in alsa... thanks..
<crimsun> good to hear.
<prak> so i have been using sid for a whole year.. or more.. got a shining new warty installed on my laptop moments back
<prak> its a great leap for lnx..
<nomasteryoda> http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/
<nomasteryoda> wow
<joshua__> hehe
<joshua__> way to go mike001
<nomasteryoda> joshua__, so yours looks like
<nomasteryoda> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda4 ro quiet splash apm=off acpi=on
<nomasteryoda> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-686
<Amroc> lamont, why dont you come to jujistu anymore?
<joshua__> well minus the apm and acpi
<nomasteryoda> yea i dumped those too
<joshua__> and before that root (hd0,3)
<nomasteryoda> yea
<joshua__> makes no sense
<nomasteryoda> and the other one has similar
<nomasteryoda> (hd0,x)
<joshua__> yea
<joshua__> same exact format
<zenwhen> how would one add a cdrom as an apt source
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: apt-cdrom - but it would need to be a compatible CD - what are you trying to do?
<zenwhen> I installed form the preview iso
<zenwhen> wanted to update from the oficcial
<zenwhen> official*
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: well, you can try apt-cdrom add, but I'm not sure if the format would be supported or not - worth a try I guess
<smo> the official releases should be, the the most that can go wrong is that it'll complain it can't find any indexes
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> ok
<thoreauputic> smo: yes, it just *won't co-operate* <grin>
<zenwhen> Ill just keep what I have then
<zenwhen> Its running great
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: well, as they say, if it ain't broke...
<Tsjoklat> hey thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hi :)
<CardinalSin> morning. Does anybody know if there is a gui to manage run levels? I have a client who i've just moved over to Ubuntu and they have no CLI experience. main function is to start and stop apache2.
<Tsjoklat> how are you thoreauputic.. long time no speak
<CardinalSin> I am training him in the basics, but he is very nervous.
<thoreauputic> I'm fine... having trouble remembering who you are - to be frank ;)
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: ^^
<joshua__> is it possible to point grub to load a kernel image on a different partition than the rest of the stuff?
<joshua__> do you think it would make a difference if grub was located on a floppy?
<nomasteryoda> joshua__,  look down near bottom http://mandrakeusers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t20242.html
<joshua__> nomasteroyda: ooh... so thats that format "title" then "kernel (hdx,x)/boot
<joshua__> nomasteryoda, ill try that
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> that should work
<joshua__> nomasteryoda, thanks
<nomasteryoda> glad google is around
<nomasteryoda> =)
<joshua__> brb
<nomasteryoda> yup
<joshua__> ok this is seriously f'd up
<joshua__> nomasteryoda, didn't work
<nomasteryoda> sorry man
<nomasteryoda> can you open a new dialog and paste the menu.lst?
<z4k4ri4> anybody here using hoary?
<Tsjoklat> we are all on Suse z4k4ri4
<joshua__> Tsjoklat, don't make fun of the poor kid
<joshua__> ;-)
<lil_anthony> anyone know how to get flashmedia to play sound i have the flashplugin-nonfree installed the media plays but i get no sound
<Tsjoklat> joshua_ :P
<jiyuu0> lil_anthony, try flashplayer-mozilla
<lil_anthony> ok let me try thanks
<JDahl> crimsun: what seemed to lock gnome during start was that gnome-menus was not installed - there was a dependecy conflict with kdelibs+friends.. after I unstalled them and installed gnome-menus everything is fine
<jmhodges> hola
<z4k4ri4> how many meg are daily hoary update?
<z4k4ri4> on average
<lil_anthony> jiyuu0: does it install the plugin in the /usr/bin/mozilla/plugins dir as libflashplayer.so?
<jiyuu0> yub
<jiyuu0> think so...
<lil_anthony> ok just making sure i had the right links setup
<lil_anthony> let me try
<bur[n] er> with firefox, it hsould just prompt you to install it
<lil_anthony> hmm i ran apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla then go to the flash page now i nolonger get anything it says stopped
<GotD0t> nomasteryoda: this is joshua__ from hoary, yay... but he feels really stupid now
<bur[n] er> go to www.cartoonnetwork.com
<bur[n] er> see if it worked
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bur[n] er> seriously, it's my flash tester ;)
<lil_anthony> ok
<nomasteryoda> it's ok
<nomasteryoda> glad to help
<GotD0t> thanks nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> loading line at a time in xchat allowed slower reading
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> welcome
<GotD0t> nah... im convinced im dyslexic
<nomasteryoda> or lacking sleep
<nomasteryoda> like me
<nomasteryoda> going to hit the hay
<GotD0t> combination of the two
<lil_anthony> hmm i'm a checkin tryign to find something that i knwo would have sound
<nomasteryoda> later all
<CardinalSin> cheers nomasteryoda.
<nomasteryoda> chairs
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> greeting till next time
<CardinalSin> :)
<lil_anthony> hmm it doesn't appear to work it starts then stops
<jmhodges> anyone here know how well the Wacom tablets are supported?
<jmhodges> im debating whether to buy a tablet pc or an ibm t41 with a wacom..
<lil_anthony> i get visual but no audio still
<lil_anthony> there is not a place to tell it to use alsa?
<lil_anthony> does dpkg-reconfigure mozilla-browser work for firefox too?
<dirtydawg> ok..
<GoldeNArX> the parts are all done up
<GoldeNArX> what shall I do now?
<farruinn> was there a pre-warty release?
<GoldeNArX> anyone around?
<GoldeNArX> crimsun: you around?
<GotD0t> nobody but us fleas
<GoldeNArX> I make a good flea
<GoldeNArX> ok.. well
<GoldeNArX> I gotta mount this hd.
<GoldeNArX> not sure how
<Agrajag> well what is it
<GoldeNArX> a hard drive
<GoldeNArX> hehe.. 160gb
<topyli> GoldeNArX: yes? what's on the disk?
<GoldeNArX> mp3s mostly
<GoldeNArX> its a long process.  i resized the ntfs partition to make an ext3 partition
<GoldeNArX> so I need to mount the drive to copy over the mp3s from the ntfs partition
<Newbie04> Hello, anyone know how to install ubuntu 64 on an Athlon 64 (Soltek mb) with a SATA hd ?
<GoldeNArX> then remove the ntfs partition and ad another ext3
<GotD0t> GoldeNArX: i hope you're trying to mount the individual partitions, and not the "drive"
<topyli> GoldeNArX: and how are you failing to do that?
<GoldeNArX> i dont know how to mount
<GotD0t> GoldeNArX: oh... hehe
<topyli> GoldeNArX: that can make it difficult, yes :)
<GoldeNArX> hehe
<GoldeNArX> how do I go about this. (new to linux)
<topyli> GoldeNArX: is it the only drive you have, or a second one?
<GoldeNArX> 2nd drive
<GotD0t> topyli: you take it, i have to study for an essay
<GotD0t> err
<topyli> GotD0t: ok, we'll manage
<GotD0t> exam rather
<topyli> GoldeNArX: ubuntu on first drive, the second is unmounted?
<GoldeNArX> correct.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: in a terminal, do 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb'
<GoldeNArX> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<GoldeNArX> ok sec
<topyli> GoldeNArX: press P
<Adrenal> how do i install a 3d card driver?
<Adrenal> says i can't be in x desktop
<GotD0t> Adrenal: warty?
<Adrenal> but how do i edit boot so that i am not in the aforementioned x desktop
<Adrenal> warty?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: now you should see the partitions
<GoldeNArX> Unable to open /dev/hdb
<topyli> hmm.
<GotD0t> Adrenal: nevermind... just go into a terminal and type /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and to get back in do startx
<GoldeNArX> let me reboot this machine to make sure hard drive detected
<topyli> GoldeNArX: forgot sudo?
<GotD0t> Adrenal: note... it will exit all apps open
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: Where did you connect that second drive ?
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> so i type that
<Adrenal> reboot
<GotD0t> no
<Adrenal> then when i'm done
<GoldeNArX> its on secondary controler
<GotD0t> you don't need to reboot
<GoldeNArX> its master on secodary
<GotD0t> just do that now
<Adrenal> kk
<GoldeNArX> ok
<Adrenal> so i hit that
<GotD0t> and you don't have to reboot
<topyli> GoldeNArX: then it's hdc
<Agrajag> that's hdc
<Adrenal> cd to the directory with the driver
<Newbie04> Then its /dev/hdc
<Adrenal> run as normal
<Agrajag> fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<GotD0t> yea
<Adrenal> then start x
<Adrenal> cheers
<GotD0t> no space
<GotD0t> startx
<Adrenal> cheers
<Adrenal> bye
<GoldeNArX> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.
<GoldeNArX> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<GoldeNArX> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<GoldeNArX> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<GoldeNArX> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<GoldeNArX>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<Newbie04> Anyone know how to install ubuntu 64 on an Athlon 64 (Soltek mb) with a SATA hd ?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: ok, press P and you should see the partitions
<Agrajag> GoldeNArX: use -l
<Agrajag> fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<GoldeNArX> linux native, linux swap, whole drive
<GoldeNArX> disk sorry
<|QuaD-_> are there any places to read about what is actively being developed on hoary (like a log book)
<Agrajag> nothing about an ntfs/hpfs partition?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: no ntfs?
<GoldeNArX> just says hold disk
<Agrajag> that doesn't sound good
<GoldeNArX>    Device Flag    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hdc1             0      1935    975240   83  Linux native
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hdc2  u       1935      2036     50904   82  Linux swap
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hdc3             0      2036   1026144    5  Whole disk
<GoldeNArX> whole disk
<Agrajag> well maybe it's just got the wrong type listed.
<Agrajag> what happens when you run this: "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc3 /mnt/ntfs"
<rattboi> |QuaD-: I want to know that too
<Agrajag> Does it give you any errors?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: perhaps that's the wrong drive after all, try /dev/hda too :)
<Newbie04> Partition 5 is probably the Etended, nothing in there
<GoldeNArX> so what should I do from here?
<GoldeNArX> thee should be a ntfs partition
<topyli> GoldeNArX: did you try Agrajag's mount command
<GoldeNArX> no.
<GoldeNArX> sec
<Agrajag> er, that should be: "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc3 /mnt/ntfs"
<Synek> hi
<Agrajag> forgot the second sudo\
<topyli> GoldeNArX: you can press Q in the fdisk terminal now, we don't want to make any mistakes there :)
<Newbie04>   ...   mkdir -f .. ?
<rattboi> anyone know about doing captive-ntfs?
<rattboi> I actually got it working, but only with root
<GoldeNArX> ok
<lil_anthony> how do i start and stop the alsa daemon please? is it not /etc/init.d/alsa start/stop?
<GoldeNArX> i'm at a blank terminal
<GoldeNArX> whats my first steps?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: then do ls /mnt/ntfs
<GoldeNArX> did that and it did nothing
<Newbie04> Any messages after the mount command ?
<GoldeNArX> sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<GoldeNArX> first right
<Agrajag> yes
<[BTM] gee> someone that knows if there is a good program to use when you want to add game servers?
<Agrajag> then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc3 /mnt/ntfs
<[BTM] gee> like all seeing eyes if somebody knows what it is
<GoldeNArX> hrmm.. this is odd
<GoldeNArX> none of it seems to work
<topyli> GoldeNArX: if you now type just 'mount', do you see the /mnt/ntfs mount point listed?
<GoldeNArX> no
<Agrajag> but when you try to mount, it doesn't give you an error or anything?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: do 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' -- to make sure we really have the correct disk here :)
<GoldeNArX>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hda1   *           1        8447     3991176   83  Linux
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hda2            8448        8895      211680    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hda5            8448        8895      211648+  82  Linux swap
<Newbie04> Can I make the Warty (64 bit) installation CD 'see' a SATA drive ?
<GoldeNArX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hdc1               1        8287    66565296    7  HPFS/NTFS
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hdc2            8288       19457    89723025    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<GoldeNArX> /dev/hdc5            8288       19457    89722993+  83  Linux
<GoldeNArX> those are the 2 drives
<zenwhen> spamaliscious
<Newbie04> hdc1
<GoldeNArX> thats the 1.
<Agrajag> that didn't show up before
<GoldeNArX> so which command do I run first from herE?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: now we are going somewhere :)
<Agrajag> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ntfs
<zenwhen> :*
<Agrajag> :*
<zenwhen> I nevr recognize you with that name.
<GoldeNArX> gives me a whole screen of the command usage
<Agrajag> huh
<Agrajag> Did you type it right?
<Agrajag> just copy and paste
<topyli> GoldeNArX: the command seems sane anough to me
<[BTM] gee> GoldeNArX try sudo mount -t ntfs -o gid=1000,uid=1000, /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ntfs thats my mount
<Agrajag> maybe you should do sudo umount /mnt/ntfs first
<[BTM] gee> dont know what gid and uid you have
<topyli> Agrajag: do we have ntfs support by default btw?
<Agrajag> topyli: yes
<Agrajag> this isn't fedora
<GoldeNArX> says it wasent mounted
<topyli> :)
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> GoldeNArX: so try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/ntfs again
<GoldeNArX> btm's mount command worked
<[BTM] gee> had the same problem, just had to add the gid and uid
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> hm, I never did
<[BTM] gee> hehe nice:)
<Newbie04> Agrajag: do we have SATA (nVidia) support by default ?
<[BTM] gee> first time i ever helped someone :D
<Agrajag> no idea
<GoldeNArX> it just poped up
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec       0 0
<Agrajag> that's mine
<[BTM] gee> goodie GoldeNArX :)
<topyli> GoldeNArX: so now if you ls /mnt/ntfs, you see a listing?
<GoldeNArX> yes
<[BTM] gee> you know that you only have read right?
<[BTM] gee> you cant write
<GoldeNArX> yes
<GoldeNArX> i need to mount the ext3 partition now
<[BTM] gee> good
<topyli> GoldeNArX: great. you can now copy your mp3's and pr0n out of there
<Newbie04> The uid, gid is to make some user owner after the mount
<[BTM] gee> mm
<GoldeNArX> I need to mount the ext3 partition now
<GoldeNArX> how do I do that?
<[BTM] gee> Newbie04 do you know any good program that lists gaming servers ?
<[BTM] gee> GoldeNArX hm w8
<nomasteryoda> same way
<topyli> GoldeNArX: ok. sudo mkdir /mnt/ext3, then sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /mnt/ext3
<nomasteryoda> topyli, there you go
<Newbie04> [BTM] gee: Sorry, don't know anything about gaming  :(
<[BTM] gee> hehe k:)
<Danko123456> thats better
<Danko123456> Hi.
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: xqf
<[BTM] gee> tnx crimsun
<GoldeNArX> ok that worked
<Danko123456> I just joined a room "ubuntuchannel:
<topyli> GoldeNArX: ok, now copy the files
<[BTM] gee> hope it works with quake3
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: of course
<Danko123456> Hi.
<GoldeNArX> says I have no permision to write to folder
<[BTM] gee> :)
<rattboi> hey, easy thing
<rattboi> how do I tile the windows in Gnome?
<[BTM] gee> crimsun what driver do you use? nvidia?
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: yes. 1.0-6629
<GoldeNArX> no permision fellas?
<[BTM] gee> yepp same here
<[BTM] gee> got some probs with it
<topyli> GoldeNArX: sudo cp -a /mnt/ntfs/* /mnt/ext3 will copy them as they are
<[BTM] gee> wont accept 1600x1200, and it wont apply my changes with the vertrefresh
<topyli> GoldeNArX: but you may want to make another subdir under /mnt/ext3 first
<[BTM] gee> have you ever had that prob?
<Danko123456> What language are most of the ubuntu applications written in?
<Newbie04> Can I make the Warty (64 bit) installation CD 'see' a SATA drive and install on this ?
<crimsun> Danko123456: C, Python
<Danko123456> Cool, Thanks.
<crimsun> Danko123456: but you should really ask for specific "applications"
<Danko123456> How do AI find the source code?
<crimsun> Danko123456: available in the ubuntu repositories
<GoldeNArX> it wont allow me to create the folder?
<Danko123456> I guess, I thought that myself while I was writing.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: you need to work with sudo all the time now
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: that's because your user doesn't have permission
<Danko123456> Thanks,
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: use what topyli suggested
<GoldeNArX> ok.
<[BTM] gee> hm did you see what i wrote crimsun ?:)
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: or do:  sudo chmod 777 /mnt/ext3
<crimsun> 01:50 < topyli> GoldeNArX: sudo cp -a /mnt/ntfs/* /mnt/ext3/.
* thoreauputic_ is learning stuff about irssi
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: one sec
<[BTM] gee> np
<Danko123456> Is there any code written in .net languages?, would taht work at all?
<topyli> crimsun: gee it's late there :)
<GoldeNArX> ok
<[BTM] gee> *hh*
<GoldeNArX> that works
<crimsun> Danko123456: warty doesn't officially have mono support; hoary will
<crimsun> Danko123456: currently mono* are in hoary's universe
<thoreauputic_> hmm... lots of themes available for irssi... not many that I like, though
<Agrajag> Danko123456: you can install mono from another repo though
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: what application(s) are you trying to force into 16x12?
<Danko123456> Well I do not even know what mono is.
<Agrajag> I have muine installed
<Agrajag> mono is a .NET implementation
<crimsun> Danko123456: www.go-mono.com
<[BTM] gee> x of course
<GoldeNArX> this may take awhile
<GoldeNArX> hehe
<Danko123456> thanks very much.
<GoldeNArX> got another question.  is it necasary to have a swap partition on each hd?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: verify that the files are there, umount the partitions, and then you can destroy the ntfs partition with gparted or something
<Danko123456> And I guess then there is not many programs written in .net.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: no, one swap per system
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: you don't need swap at all if you have gobs of physical memory
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: it all depends on your working set
<[BTM] gee> added 16x12 in xf86config-4, and it adds 1400x1050?:D
<GoldeNArX> well. this box is only 128 ram
<Danko123456> So I guess mono is like the whole development environment, or just a runtime one?
<[BTM] gee> its very odd
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: so you'll want at least 256 MB swap
<Newbie04> Guys, can I make the Warty (64 bit) installation CD 'see' a SATA drive and install on this ?
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: does your monitor support 16x12 at the resolution you're attempting to use?
<[BTM] gee> hehe of course:)
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: err, at the refresh rate
<Danko123456> K im sorry you kinda answered that already.
<GoldeNArX> ok. the reason why I asked is pqmagic made a swap partition on this drive when the boot drive has its own swap partition.
<[BTM] gee> well the problem is that it wont add 16x12
<GoldeNArX> is there a way for me to check my swap partition size?
<Agrajag> GoldeNArX: free
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: then add it yourself
<Agrajag> free -m to see it in megabytes
<[BTM] gee> done it in every way, but it wont change
<[BTM] gee> thats the wierd part
<Newbie04> swap -s  ??
<[BTM] gee> what card do you use?
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<[BTM] gee> nice nice
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: generaet a modeline, place that modeline in Section "Monitor"
<crimsun> generate^
<[BTM] gee> ait
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: then prepend it to the list of Modes in Section "Screen"
<[BTM] gee> k
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: then restart gdm
<GoldeNArX> Mem:           124        122          1          0          0         58
<GoldeNArX> -/+ buffers/cache:         63         60
<GoldeNArX> Swap:          206         27        178
<GoldeNArX> so my sway is 206 mb
<GoldeNArX> swap instead
<Agrajag> yes
<Danko123456> So, basically, the mono thing is gonna work on the warthog?
<Agrajag> Danko123456: what
<Agrajag> Danko123456: warty does not support mono.
<GoldeNArX> well the swap part is 2gb i think
<Danko123456> Oh, that means it wont work I guess.
<Newbie04> The swap on hdc is probably not added
<Danko123456> :)
<Agrajag> Danko123456: you can add an apt repo for it but it's not supported
<GoldeNArX> how big should I make the swap
<Agrajag> it will work
<topyli> Danko123456: mono works once you get it installed
<Agrajag> it's just not supported
<Danko123456> I see, well thats good, cause I dont know how to do anything yet.
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: scroll up
<Danko123456> on this OS.
<Danko123456> I mean, I know how to use the GUI.
<Danko123456> but thats it.
<topyli> Danko123456: that's plenty :)
<Danko123456> Can I ask you guys questions about it?
<GoldeNArX> so 256 is sufficient. making it any bigger wont make it faster or anything?
<Danko123456> I mean I guess youre here for that?>
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: no, HD-based swap is slow
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: but you need at _least_ 256
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: particularly if you plan to use X Windows on that machine
<GoldeNArX> ok. is 300 megs a decent number?
<Danko123456> How would I go about installing a bittorent program?
<Danko123456> How do you install I guess.
<bpd1069> Is there a way to force the motherboard to use 4x AGP ? my motherboard specs to 4x but I can't seem to see indication that it will get past 1x... do I actually need a card in the AGP slot to utilize 4x (PCI video card ati 9200SE)?
<Agrajag> Danko123456: apt-get install bittornado bittornado-gui
<topyli> GoldeNArX: it all depends. how much swap are you using right now?
<Danko123456> thank you.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: i mean how much is actually in use?
<Agrajag> bpd1069: how exactly do you plan on using AGP on a PCI video card?
<GoldeNArX> 27 meg
<zenwhen> bpd1069, yes, of course oyu need an AGP card for 4x agp.
<Newbie04> I have 750MB RAM and still using 800MB Swap   :-(
<zenwhen> Thats the whole ppoint of AGP.
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: you need at least 256. Somewhere between 256 and 512 should be ok.
<GoldeNArX> ok.
<zenwhen> My head hurts. :(
<crimsun> Newbie04: what's your working set size?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: seems to be sufficient then
<GoldeNArX> yeah.. i'm sure its fine.
<GoldeNArX> should get more ram for this box
<bpd1069> via the radeon drivers...  BusType option forces to PCI but it still goes to teh agpgart right?
<Danko123456> you guys are so nice, thanks for now.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: definitely you should double it
<Agrajag> what
<Newbie04> crimsun: Ehhh ?  Swap ?
<bpd1069> thanks zenwhen..
<GoldeNArX> ok.
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: good idea
<crimsun> Newbie04: free -m|grep -|awk -F' ' '{print $4}'
<topyli> linux likes ram :)
<bpd1069> hmmm
<[BTM] gee> crimsun nah couldnt dl it
<[BTM] gee> heh..:)
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: couldn't "dl" it?
<[BTM] gee> download
<[BTM] gee> it
<GoldeNArX> its only a pIII 450. seems to be running ok. I know it lacks in ram.  but xp was basically unbearable
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: download what?
<[BTM] gee> that program
<Newbie04> 398
<topyli> GoldeNArX: the cpu is not as important as ram on a desktop box i think
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: you don't download it, you use it. It's a cgi script.
<[BTM] gee> ah
<[BTM] gee> lyl
<[BTM] gee> iam tired :)
<[BTM] gee> af hel
<[BTM] gee> +l
<GoldeNArX> topyli : agreed.
<crimsun> [BTM] gee: the same program is available on your computer as /usr/bin/gtf
<[BTM] gee> oh k
<Newbie04> crimsun: do you know if I can install Warty on a SATA disk ? (Athlon 64/Soltek-nVidia)
<GoldeNArX> once this stuff is done copying i'm gonna drop this hd back into my main machine and use pqmagic to delete the ntfs part and resize the ext3 part to the whole size of the drive.
<GoldeNArX> when i'm done that i'm gonna need to know how to mount the drive when the machine starts up
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: you need edit the /etc/fstab
<Newbie04> file
<Agrajag> GoldeNArX: add it to /etc/fstab
<topyli> GoldeNArX: you can use the other ext3 partitions in /etc/fstab as templates for your new line
<GoldeNArX> yeah.. it'd be easy
<topyli> GoldeNArX: you also probably want to take care of permissions on the partition, right now i guess they will be owned by root
<GoldeNArX> i dont think i made a root password
<topyli> GoldeNArX: yeah, that's why we use sudo :)
<crimsun> Newbie04: I don't know offhand. Have you checked the wiki?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: but you want your user(s) have read-write access to the files and dirs on the new partition i guess
<GoldeNArX> it wont let me do anything to the fstab file
<Newbie04> crimsun: Nope, just tried the Warty CD    ....    see, that's my nick  ;-)
<GoldeNArX> there is only 1 user
<GoldeNArX> me.
<GoldeNArX> how am I gonna change that?
<GoldeNArX> can I login as root?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: you need sudo to edit fstab
<Agrajag> use sudo
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: sudo -s
<GoldeNArX> oh. thats right
<crimsun> just use sudo
<Agrajag> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<GoldeNArX> i understand now
<Danko123456> Which directory does a program go to when you install it with the root?
<Newbie04> No elvis ?   ;-)
<GoldeNArX> sudo is like passive or something?
<crimsun> "passive?"
<topyli> GoldeNArX: anyway, no need to edit fstab now, because you can't be sure what the disk will look like after you edit it :)
<Agrajag> Danko123456: executables go to /usr/bin or /bin, libraries to /usr/lib or /lib, other parts go to /usr/share
<Danko123456> thanks
<Newbie04> crimsun: Do I just have to search for Wiki on the main site ?
<GoldeNArX> ok. so whats my best bet for user access? loging in as root is not smart?
<rattboi> yo, who was saying they used ion2?
<rattboi> it's pretty cool
<crimsun> Newbie04: go to the wiki, search for SATA
<Agrajag> no, and that's why you can't log in as root.
<rattboi> it'll take a little while to get used to though
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: you could make subdirectories on your mounted disk and chown on those
<Newbie04> Ok crimsun, thx I will
<Danko123456> Now that I have installed bittornado, and I know which directory the binary is in, how do I get started on downloading files?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: if you need a real root session, you can do 'sudo -s' in a terminal. but i don't think you need to
<punk0> hi somebody have asterisk in ubuntu
<punk0> ???
<GoldeNArX> ok.. so in order to have full access to the drives and stuff. what is it I should do?
<GoldeNArX> forgive if some of my questions are air headed
<GoldeNArX> they are usually regardless.. right crimmy?
<crimsun> you already have full access
<punk0> im have problems compiling zaptel modules
<GoldeNArX> why is it I was stuck to using sudo then?
<GoldeNArX> what if I want to use the gui?
<Newbie04> GoldeNArX: sudo mkdir /mnt/ext3/<mydir> && sudo chown <myname> /mnt/ext3/<mydir>
<GoldeNArX> i'm gonna not get ahead of myself here
<crimsun> GoldeNArX needs to pass a umask option to mount, that's all
<topyli> GoldeNArX: something like 'sudo chown -R GoldeNArX:GoldeNArX /mnt/ext3/*'. although i don't think your username is GoldeNArX :)
<crimsun> there's more information in the mount man page
<lil_anthony> question where should the mozilla-firefoxrc be placed in ubuntu?
<GoldeNArX> i'm gonna cross that bridge when this is done copying and i've resized the part
<topyli> GoldeNArX: oh yes, and when you mount it, mount it right, like crimsun here says
<Danko123456> What kind of questions do you guys answer, is there a policy or sthg like that?
<crimsun> Danko123456: we should all answer the ones we can
<Newbie04> Ok guys, I'm outahere (8:20am, time for work)
<Danko123456> k
<crimsun> bye
<topyli> Danko123456: the kind we know something about
<Danko123456> Now that I have installed bittornado, and I know which directory the binary is in, how do I get started on downloading files?
<Danko123456> Is there a manual for using the program?
<Danko123456> d bittornado,
<crimsun> man bittornado
<|QuaD-_> exit
<|QuaD-_> blah
<|QuaD-_> ttyl
<crimsun> and use a popular search engine to find web sites for torrent trackers
<GoldeNArX> how does one tell how much space is left on drive>?
<crimsun> left? cfdisk will tell you.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: df
<crimsun> on a mounted partition, df will tell you.
<topyli> use the -h option to get "human readable" output :)
<GoldeNArX> god.. is there a book of common linux commands?
<topyli> hehe
<Danko123456> That easy, hey?
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: of course
<Danko123456> good, thankl you.
<topyli> GoldeNArX: make notes while you're on irc, and you'll have your list of commands soon ;)
<GoldeNArX> yeah.. i've been doing that.
<GoldeNArX> tho i'm not clear on what sudo does exactly
<topyli> GoldeNArX: sudo runs the command as root basically
<GoldeNArX> ic. what was confusing me is "sudo is like the single command used" when only its a mode for a command.. right?
<Danko123456> Is the man for bittornado supposed to work in any directory?
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: read sudo(8): man 8 sudo
<topyli> GoldeNArX: no, sudo is the command you run, and then sudo runs the command you give it as an argument
<GoldeNArX> ok. I understand.
<GoldeNArX> crimmy: I dont get your reference there
<topyli> man sudo and man sudoers will tell you all
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: in a terminal, read the man page.
<GoldeNArX> ok
<GoldeNArX> this is very cool.  to be honest the furthest i've been yet.
<BlacKnight|> hi everyone!
<crimsun> 'lo
<Danko123456> what about the commands that are not common, like the bottorent one, are they stored in a path accessible directory i.e. man bittorent would work from any directory?
<GoldeNArX> but copying my music to the ext3 part is the final step, then i'm fully commited
<BlacKnight|> i'm trying to install ubuntu over an existing installation of mdk
<Danko123456> hi BK.
<GoldeNArX> 65 gigs is taking awhile tho
<ficusplanet> I noticed since upgrading to hoary that directories don't automatically update (I have to refresh to see changes).  Is there any way to fix this?
<topyli> Danko123456: yes, man searches the $MANPATH
<Danko123456> I see, mine is not pulling anything.
<Danko123456> for that program.
<BlacKnight|> basically i wanted to keep my /home (hda8), and format / (hda5) and /usr (hda7)
<BlacKnight|> hrmm i'm doing a bad job of describing this
<topyli> Danko123456: yes, because there is no command "bittornado". try 'man btdownloadgui'
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: yes, it will
<BlacKnight|> i'll give you the error first: when tyring to complete partitioning, i get this error from parted: "this ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout"
<Danko123456> oh.
<BlacKnight|> (for hda8)
<BlacKnight|> then it says that i can't use hda8
<BlacKnight|> ... because i'm trying to use the existing /home
<GoldeNArX> ok. next question.  If I want to share this drive (hdc) over a network so windows can read off it. will that be tough?\
<BlacKnight|> this is all complicated by the fact that i have two existing windows partitions also
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: nope, just need to configure /etc/samba/smb.conf and restart samba
<topyli> GoldeNArX: you need to set up samba
<BlacKnight|> so does anyone have any idea what i should do?
<GoldeNArX> ok
<GoldeNArX> get to that later aswel
<GoldeNArX> what time is it for all you guys>
<BlacKnight|> (i don't know why the installer is tyring to use parted anyway.. i don't want to resize any of my partitions)
<topyli> GoldeNArX: then you'll have samba mp3's :)
<crimsun> 2:32 AM EST
<crimsun> fairly early in the day
<topyli> GoldeNArX: 09:33:02 EET
<GoldeNArX> crimmy: do you not sleep bro?
<GoldeNArX> its 12:33 here
<Danko123456> Im cst
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: I sleep when I'm wide awake.
<GoldeNArX> for real?
<Danko123456> ok...
<Danko123456> I dont get it
<topyli> i sleep at work
<Danko123456> :)
<BlacKnight|> anyone?
<RuffianSoldier> I get it
<Danko123456> I really dont know.
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: ok, basically you should tell it to use hda5 (/) first
<topyli> BlacKnight|: i hope it's not trying to format hda8
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: then see if you can split /usr onto hda7
<BlacKnight|> so do i topyli
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: how do you mean tell it to use that first?
<BlacKnight|> do the partitioning one at a time?
<BlacKnight|> i get some error about hda1 (the primary windows partition) not being setup correctly
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: one logical partition per step, yes. Usually installers ask for a partition first onto which to place /
<BlacKnight|> ah ok i'll try that
<BlacKnight|> thanks
<Danko123456> Hey, I wanted to ask this: is there an antivirus program for ubuntu?
<crimsun> Danko123456: there are some for Linux, yes, like clamav, f-prot, etc.; on the whole, they're not necessary
<Danko123456> is that an oximoron?
<Danko123456> haha
<Danko123456> I guess kinda
<Danko123456> How do I find out if there is a java compiler on my computer, do i just try to compile something?
<GoldeNArX> my god this is slow
<GoldeNArX> guess cause its from an ntfs part
<BlacKnight|> ummm crimsun: now it's installing ubuntu to the 2 gig / partition
<BlacKnight|> it hasn't asked me anything about a /home partition, etc
<topyli> GoldeNArX: the ntfs support might be slow. disks are slow anyway
<GoldeNArX> topyli/crimmy: is there a version of winamp for linux?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: heavens, no! :)
<|QuaD-> GoldeNArX: xmms is pretty similar
<BlacKnight|> xmms is better
<GoldeNArX> xmms.. url?
<BlacKnight|> they need to release a gtk2 version of it though
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: isn't xmms just a copy of winamp
<|QuaD-> GoldeNArX: google
<BlacKnight|> www.xmms.org
<thoreauputic> GoldeNArX: notice the first 3 letters of "Winamp" ;)
<topyli> BlacKnight|: i hear beep is just that
<BlacKnight|> pardon?
<topyli> beep media player
<BlacKnight|> oh awesome, i've never heard of that
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: it's not really an issue if /home is created on the 2 gig / (hda5)
<BlacKnight|> can i go back and fix that later?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: remember that you can always mount /dev/hda8 as /home in /etc/fstab
<BlacKnight|> ah ok
<BlacKnight|> and what if i want /usr on hda7
<BlacKnight|> ?
<BlacKnight|> should i have done that back then?
<Danko123456> Anyhow, I heard that lets say, a solaris compiler for java can be installed on my ubuntu system, does it then mean that when I compile with that, the executable will run on my comp?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: yes, generally separate them in the installer; I haven't tried that in the installer, however.
<BlacKnight|> what i want to know is why parted was touching my hda8
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: there is also a way of doing it after things are set up
<BlacKnight|> excellent
<BlacKnight|> how?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: did you tell it to set up Ubuntu on hda8 ?
<BlacKnight|> no, i told it to use the exisiting data and mount it at /home
<topyli> Danko123456: you need the compiler to be for your architecture. but the resulting binaries should run anywhere
<BlacKnight|> i hope it hasnt buggered up my /home partition
<topyli> Danko123456: i mean your OS, not arch
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: hmm, normally installers look guidance where to install /
<Danko123456> Really?
<Danko123456> hmmmm.
<topyli> Danko123456: not that i know much about java
<[BTM] gee> crimsun heh tnx for all the help m8, very nice of you
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> works?
<[BTM] gee> but it didnt work...its my friends fault just because he did a new kernel
<crimsun> Danko123456: javac
<[BTM] gee> hate him for it
<Danko123456> Well if I wrote in "gcj CompanyPayroll.java" and it said "bash: gcj: command not found" that means I do not have the gcj program installed?
<crimsun> Danko123456: that's correct
<[BTM] gee> ill let him do all the work with this problem, his fault from the beginning
<Danko123456> k
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: correct
<[BTM] gee> :)
<[BTM] gee> tnx for you time
<Danko123456> But you are saying that there is a javac installed?
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: do you care about the differences between closed and open source?
<GoldeNArX> 35 gigs left to copy
<GoldeNArX> ugh
<Danko123456> Why?
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: will the 2 gig on hda5 be enough for the entire ubuntu install?
<|QuaD-> do you?
<BlacKnight|> and what's the best way to move /usr to hda7?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: yep
<Danko123456> I do not understand your q.
<|QuaD-> do you prefer open source software to closed source?
<Danko123456> well
<Danko123456> what a q
<|QuaD-> i have a reason for asking
<Danko123456> I really could not tell you.
<RuffianSoldier> |QuaD
<RuffianSoldier> |Quad
<topyli> Danko123456: i guess |QuaD- is asking because sun's compiler might be better than the gnu one
<Danko123456> Cause I do not know the exact definitions
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: i would reccomend sun's java rather then gcj
<Danko123456> but from what I understand
<|QuaD-> topyli: yeah
<|QuaD-> RuffianSoldier: :)
<Danko123456> I prefer open
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: you make a new filesystem on /dev/hda7, create a new mountpoint (say, /mnt/newusr), mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/newusr, cp -a /usr/* /mnt/newusr/.
<Danko123456> definitely
<Danko123456> I mean
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: ok, then stick with gcj
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: then you add/modify the entry in /etc/fstab to point to your new /usr partition
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: when you reboot, it uses that.
<BlacKnight|> ok thanks
<Danko123456> I do not get it.
<Danko123456> Where can I read a good explanation
<Danko123456> of the principles?
<crimsun> Danko123456: an explanation of what?
<BlacKnight|> and as for /home, is there anything ubuntu puts in ~ that i'll need, or can i scrap the ubuntu /home and just replace it with my hda8 one?
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: principles of what?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: you can use your old hda8 /home
<Danko123456> of what it means to be open source code exactly
<BlacKnight|> fantastic
<BlacKnight|> now let's hope it still exists!
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: source is published
<topyli> Danko123456: opensource.org has the definition
<Danko123456> *hoping*
<Danko123456> haha
<BlacKnight|> can i just use fdisk to do the partitioning of hda7?
<Danko123456> thank you
<crimsun> Danko123456: http://www.opensource.org/docs/definition.php
<Danko123456> Thank you.
<|QuaD-> wow... when i get xorg back up, i will have to check that out
<|QuaD-> nevernew about it
<|QuaD-> heh
<BlacKnight|> oh, no i have to use mkext3fs right?
<|QuaD-> i don't believe in reading my opinions though, i like formulating my own
<BlacKnight|> what's the current version of kde that are in the ubuntu sources?
<BlacKnight|> for warty
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: none
<BlacKnight|> hrmmm
<topyli> |QuaD-: well, Open Source is a trademark, not an opinion these days :)
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: 3.2
<BlacKnight|> i thought there were kde packages...
<|QuaD-> KDE IS NOT SUPPORTED !
<crimsun>      4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<|QuaD-> you can install it
<|QuaD-> but its not supported
<crimsun> Danko123456:      4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: does quad know what he's talking about?
<crimsun> arg
<crimsun> sorry about the paste
<crimsun> Danko123456: http://www.debian.org/intro/free
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: that's why i asked which ones are in the sources
<BlacKnight|> can i install the deb packages for kde 3.3.2?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i know what i am talking about
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: are you on Warty?
<thoreauputic> BlacKnight|: sort of - you can get KDE but it isn't supported
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: Warty has KDE packages in 'universe'
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: yeah i have warty
<topyli> BlacKnight|: yes, you can install kde from universe. some people have reported it also works fine
<BlacKnight|> and the one in universe is 3.2?
<crimsun> (it does work fine)
<crimsun> (yes)
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: it can break your system
<topyli> |QuaD-: come on, you just don't like kde
<BlacKnight|> how about if i want kde 3.3.1/2?
<|QuaD-> topyli: i LOVE kde
<Danko123456> What language is mozilla firefox written in?
<|QuaD-> i would much rather have that on here
<crimsun> Danko123456: C/C++
<GoldeNArX> what the hell is kde?
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: www.kde.org
<topyli> hehe
<GoldeNArX> its a gui?
<|QuaD-> GoldeNArX: like gnome, but different
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: you have to wait a little bit
<crimsun> GoldeNArX: GNOME and KDE are both desktop environments
<BlacKnight|> i'm quite fond of kde... i'd go without if i didn't use kmail, kopete, kpilot and korganizer
<thoreauputic> GoldeNArX: a desktop environment GUI
<thoreauputic> GoldeNArX: for other window managers look at xwinman.org
<topyli> BlacKnight|: if you use many kde apps, you might as well get the whole thing
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: until a few months ago (when ubuntu came out) i thought the same
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: you are not a devel, right?
<BlacKnight|> topyli: yeah i was planning on doing just that
<BlacKnight|> but i don't like the idea of using 3.2.1
<crimsun> I use lots of different apps
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-: no, I'm just interested
<Ribs> Anyone use Cedega on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Ribs: it works fine
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: OK, i jsut had a uestion for one
<Ribs> crimsun: Not the experience I'm having :(
<GoldeNArX> gnome is the most common? I think i'm in gnome now
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: install from source
<|QuaD-> GoldeNArX: i think kde is more popular
<Ribs> crimsun: Did you do anything special to get it working?
<crimsun> Ribs: I'm using an older version: 4.0.1-1
<Danko123456> What level of knowledge do you think I need to have in order to modify the source code for Mozilla firefox so that I have a different context menu pop up when I click on a link on a web page?
<topyli> GoldeNArX: gnome is the default on ubuntu. kde is probably more common elsewhere though
<Ribs> crimsun: yeah, tried that
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: do you know how to code?
<Ribs> tried all the cedega's, and some WineX releases
<Ribs> no games install at all
<GoldeNArX> anything pertic better on kde?
<|QuaD-> GoldeNArX: preference
<topyli> GoldeNArX: no. they're just different
<Danko123456> I learned a bit of C++ and C and I have basic knowledge of GUI coding in VB.net
<GoldeNArX> oki..
<BlacKnight|> how long will the 2nd phase of this ubuntu install take?
<|QuaD-> i am fond of kde's inttegration of apps
<RuffianSoldier> HHmm - my new computer used to be quiter then this like 4 hours ago
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: you will probably have problems though
<crimsun> KDE has great integration
<Danko123456> haha
<crimsun> opening networked files, for instance, is a cinch
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: i gave an honest answer
<crimsun> (with any KDE app)
<Tsjoklat> I find kde unworkable on ubu
<|QuaD-> crimsun: yeah... kpim is hard to leave
<Danko123456> I have a specific sense of humor
<crimsun> well, gnome just works so well on ubuntu... :)
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i found that tooo
<Danko123456> No offense intended
<|QuaD-> Danko123456: ok good :)
<Danko123456> or disrespect
<Danko123456> :)
<|QuaD-> i miss kde :(
<|QuaD-> whats mepis use?
<Tsjoklat> |Quad KDE
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: you were just telling me that kde is evil....
<thoreauputic> Danko123456: before you reinvent the whell, check the available extensions for Firefox ;)
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti! :)
<BlacKnight|> and now you're saying you miss it?
<Danko123456> k so why do you think it would be hard, or do you think with the knowledge I specified it would need lots of learning on my part?
<thoreauputic> s/wheel
<|QuaD-> hmm, because i need to reinstall ubuntu anyways.... maybe i will try that for a while (hoary is too broken)
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i love kde
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: just didn't work so hot with ubuntu
<BlacKnight|> ok anyway, crim/topy can deb packages of any programs be used in ubuntu?
<crimsun> Hoary is marked Development :)
<Danko123456> All right thore!
<BlacKnight|> seeing as how they both use apt-get?
<topyli> |QuaD-: i used to use kde 1.2 a while back. i don't have much experience after that :)
<Tsjoklat> |Quad if you insist on kde I would go with mepiss
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i know i am a moron
<Tsjoklat> mepis I mean
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i was waiting for this
<Danko123456> now Im getting somewhere
<Danko123456> Where do you find those?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: it's difficult to say "any", because some packages will break, and you get to keep all the pieces
<|QuaD-> topyli: you should try it out
<BlacKnight|> that doesn't sound like much fun
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: heh, i am getting used to gentoo lately
<|QuaD-> grr ubuntu
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: but generally speaking, if a Debian package has an equivalent in Ubuntu's universe or multiverse, you should use Ubuntu's instead
<pitti> Tsjoklat: Hi! Greetings
<BlacKnight|> but say i want kde 3.3
<BlacKnight|> 3.3.2 to be prethithe
<topyli> pitti: my hero and champion! :D
<Tsjoklat> pitti are you in Spain too?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: does hoary use 3.3?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: 3.3.2 isn't even in sid yet
<Danko123456> d
<BlacKnight|> oh right, we 3.3.1
<BlacKnight|> well rahter
<pitti> Tsjoklat: sure, greetings from Matar! :-)
<crimsun> no, hoary only has 3.2.2 in universe
<thoreauputic> Danko123456: https://update.mozilla.org/extensions/?application={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
<Danko123456> Thank you.
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: you can probably just use the debian repos
<Tsjoklat> pitti nice! :)
<BlacKnight|> or source, eh quad
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: coudl do that too
<|QuaD-> thats a pain to install from source thoguh
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: it's certainly doable to use Debian packages, but you have to be very careful; like I said, when stuff breaks, you get to keep all the pieces
<|QuaD-> crimsun: which is why i reccomend against kde
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: if you plan to mix sources, make sure you study apt-pinning (man 5 apt_preferences), and pin to a ubuntu flavor
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD if you run gentoo.. surely gnome shouldn't be too hard?
<BlacKnight|> ok
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: its not hard... i used gentoo on a different box for a while
<|QuaD-> always loved debian thouth
<|QuaD-> *though
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: I have a fair amt of experience with it (I pin to sid+experimental and pull in hoary at a lower priority)
<|QuaD-> which is why i am here
<|QuaD-> crimsun: whats experimental?
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD bite the sour apple
<crimsun> |QuaD-: the ultra bleeding-edge
<BlacKnight|> and how do things usually work out?
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: :)
<|QuaD-> crimsun: how do you get on that
<|QuaD-> lol
<crimsun> hello Ubuntu conference attendees!
<|QuaD-> crimsun: is that deb or ub
<crimsun> lots of *@213.151.107.243, heh.
<Tsjoklat> Spain invasion
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: just fine.
<crimsun> |QuaD-: deb.
<BlacKnight|> what have you installed from sid+experi?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: ahh
<|QuaD-> crimsun: why do you use ubuntu then (out ofcuriosity, not cockyness or arogance)?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: my entire system was sid as a base. At some point in the past year, I began adding experimental packages. When the Warty snapshot was released, I began converting all the Glib, Gtk, and GNOME-related packages to Ubuntu's
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: I use pure Ubuntu at work. My home machine is the mutt we're discussing.
<crimsun> err, that was to |QuaD-
<BlacKnight|> what's more fun, the mutt or work?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: ahhhh
<BlacKnight|> so i can upgrade to the development hoary right now?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: I wouldn't recommend it unless you live for flux.
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: if you want a working system i wouldn't
<BlacKnight|> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/apt_preferences.5.html
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: because stuff is expected to fluctuate rather rapidly
<BlacKnight|> will that man page do?
<Tsjoklat> BlacKnight if you are brave and courageous
<BlacKnight|> rightio
<crimsun> and honestly, I like challenges, so the mutt's more "fun"
<crimsun> Warty's kinda boring. Everything works too well. ;)
<BlacKnight|> yeah
<BlacKnight|> hahaha
<BlacKnight|> nothing in mandrake works "well"
<|QuaD-> i don't think they fixed the kde/gnome panel
<Tsjoklat> crimsun the whole idea of having a machine that works :P
<|QuaD-> yet
<|QuaD-> have they?
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: precisely
<BlacKnight|> ok now what if i want to install firefox v1.0 ?
<Tsjoklat> crimsun I run hoary on a dif machine.. and one with kde and hating it lol
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: mandrake is a different type of distro
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: I can imagine it'd be a beast to maintain
<BlacKnight|> how so quad?
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: ubuntu+kde
<|QuaD-> ?
<|QuaD-> that is made for less maintenance, less bleeding edge, everything just there for you
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD yeah.... disaster...
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: hehe
<|QuaD-> yeah
<BlacKnight|> i wish this install would finish so i can see whether my /home partition actually exists!
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: if you just want mozilla-firefox from hoary, that's doable
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: no it's not.... nothing works, nothing's there
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD it is not my main machine.. was trying things out for a friend that insist on KDE but Lord
<BlacKnight|> mdk is all over the place
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i used it 3 years ago, great learning experience
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: so how would i go about doing that?
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: :)
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: it's changed much in 3 years
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: basically you can either grab the deb manually from the Hoary pool, or you can configure apt-pinning and sources.list
<BlacKnight|> ah yes
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: ohhh
<BlacKnight|> i'm reaiding up on that now
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD the biggest thing that pisses me off is synaptic with KDE
<topyli> BlacKnight|: if you want firefox 1.0, get the source from hoary and build a warty package on your box
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i don't use synaptic
<|QuaD-> i use apt-get
<|QuaD-> but whats it do
<BlacKnight|> Tsjoklat: why, what's wrong with it?
<BlacKnight|> topyli: sounds like fun.. how about using the binary installer mozilla provides?
<Tsjoklat> BlacKnight it keep complaining about libgtk libglade missing etc... you can't have kde without gnome so it seems
<BlacKnight|> that would make upgradage a pain, right?
<Ribs> is there a way of upgradeing the alsa sound modules in the kernel without a kernel upgrade?
<Tsjoklat> and I don't use synaptic.. but she does
<BlacKnight|> oh yeah
<BlacKnight|> i have both kde and gnome on mdk syustemss
<BlacKnight|> i would install the libs for both on any system
<Tsjoklat> but that defeats the whole purpose of having a GNOME box or a KDE box
<|QuaD-> i don't think i have kde's libs
<Tsjoklat> in my opinion
<|QuaD-> i don't think i have any programs that require them
<Tsjoklat> k3b does
<Tsjoklat> amarok does
<topyli> BlacKnight|: the mozilla installer would work, but your build will have debian integration (/etc/alternatives, plugin dirs) and a gnome-support package :)
<crimsun> I love Amarok
<BlacKnight|> topyli: rad
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i havne't burned any cds
<crimsun> (just discovered it yesterday via an osnews.com article)
<BlacKnight|> so crimsun...
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i read that
<|QuaD-> lol
<BlacKnight|> i woudl want ot make an apt_prefs file that looks like this:
<|QuaD-> haven't put it on yet
<crimsun> Ribs: certainly
<|QuaD-> hoary has a messed up gnome now
<Strider> i just ordered some ubuntu cd's
<Strider> do you really think they are gonna send me 5000 cd's?
<|QuaD-> strider :) i have some on order too
<BlacKnight|> oh wait i havent figured it out that far yet :P
<|QuaD-> Strider: probabl not
<Strider> lol, jk
<Strider> i only ordered 10
<|QuaD-> hehe
<crimsun> they're sending you 10
<|QuaD-> i ordered 50 x86, 5 ppc, and 20 amd64
<Tsjoklat> I only miss amarok
<Strider> cool
<Tsjoklat> but then I just build that from cvs
<CardinalSin> i ordered 10 about 6 weeks ago, haven't heard from them yet.
<BlacKnight|> oh, do you knwo how well ati radeons work in ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> I have it working
<BlacKnight|> should i install the proprietary ati drivers?
<Tsjoklat> 3D and all
<Tsjoklat> no
<BlacKnight|> rad
<Tsjoklat> I didn't
<crimsun> Ribs: is there a version you'd like to get?
<BlacKnight|> which card do you have though?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: is there a howto like for nvidia on the ubuntu site?
<Tsjoklat> worked right out of the box
<BlacKnight|> i have a radeon 9600 pro
<GoldeNArX> well fellas.. this linux session is done for the day.  i'm gonna place this hd in my main box and work with pqmagic shortly
<Tsjoklat> me too
<Tsjoklat> same one
<BlacKnight|> haven't checked, will do it now
<GoldeNArX> thanx for your help all.. it was very appreciated
<|QuaD-> GoldeNArX: have fun
<GoldeNArX> i'll be back tommorow
<GoldeNArX> hehe
<GoldeNArX> :)
<|QuaD-> ] :)
<topyli> GoldeNArX: good luck!
<Tsjoklat> BlacKnight I got the same card as you
<GoldeNArX> thanx bro..
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: do you know of any way to see currently what the developers have done for the day (like a logbook)
<|QuaD-> or toplyi if you can answer that
<BlacKnight|> rad tsjokolat
<Tsjoklat> wike page I would presume?
<BlacKnight|> so what drivers does ubuntu use?
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: does what i want exist?
<Agrajag> DOS drivers, of course.
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD hamana?
<Ribs> crimsun: Yes. 1.0.5
<|QuaD-> hamana?
<Ribs> crimsun: or above... That version supports my soundcard... just :)
<Ribs> Silent computing isn't how I like to work
<Ribs> crimsun: Sorry for the late reply, I wasn't paying attention ;)
<crimsun> Ribs: warty at least has 1.0.6a
<crimsun> Ribs: and hoary has 1.0.7
<Ribs> crimsun: I remember looking this up... The drivers themseleves are only 1.0.5
<crimsun> Ribs: they're in 'universe'
<Ribs> the tools etc. are 1.0.6
<crimsun> Ribs: assuming you have universe in your list, apt-cache policy alsa-source
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: there's nothing about ati on ubuntuguide.org
<BlacKnight|> agra!
<BlacKnight|> i shoulnd't have listened to you to install ubuntu
<BlacKnight|> :P
<BlacKnight|> it's going to waste my entire night
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i don't knwo if there is
<crimsun> bah, not a waste :P
<Tsjoklat> installing ubu takes twenty mins top
<BlacKnight|> oh, i arrived safely by the way.. thanks so much for letting me stay
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i didn't say anyhting about to or not to install it
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: lol
<Ribs> crimsun: I didn't notice that package. Thanks
<Ribs> crimsun: So how do I get those compiled now?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i don't think ubuntu is the distro for you
<|QuaD-> you want kde and UBER bleeding edge
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: why?
<Strider> where can i find a full list of the stuff that is installed with ubuntu?
<BlacKnight|> hahah yeah, but i'll figure out a way around that
<|QuaD-> both of those are not what ubuntu is aobut
<BlacKnight|> phil: what version of firefox are you using?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: you can get around it, but why not try a different distro thats suits you better
<BlacKnight|> well it'll be easier for bleeiding edge on ubuntu than it is on mdk
<BlacKnight|> like?
<crimsun> Ribs: install alsa-source
<BlacKnight|> deb?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: true
<BlacKnight|> this is pretty much deb?
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: you can get away with mepis (kde)
<|QuaD-> debian experimental (just learned about this)
<crimsun> Ribs: you might need to run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source'; it should do that when you install it, though
<|QuaD-> or do somthing like slack
<BlacKnight|> ah well, i'll try ubuntu and see what happens
<BlacKnight|> i'm only trying it because agrajag recommended it
<crimsun> Ribs: then read /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<Strider> Does anyone know where i can find a list of the things that are installed with ubuntu?
<crimsun> Strider: dpkg -l|more
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: i reccomend it to....but it doesn't sound like it suits you
<Strider> dpkg -1|more???
<Strider> what does that mean
<crimsun> it's an "el" not a "one"
<Tsjoklat> Strider it means it will tell you what is installed on your box
<|QuaD-> Strider: type that
<Strider> i dont have ubuntu yet
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i have kde libs on my comp
<|QuaD-> not sure how to check what uses them
<|QuaD-> then remove them :(
<crimsun> Strider: like Tsjoklat said, it tells you which packages are installed on your system
<Strider> but on the site it says it comes with 100s of pre-installed programs
<|QuaD-> Strider: it does
<BlacKnight|> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/apt_preferences.5.htmlumm what
<BlacKnight|> oops
<BlacKnight|> what's the defauult root password?
<topyli> |QuaD-: try to remove them and see what else would go
<crimsun> there is none, BlacKnight|.
<crimsun> we use sudo by default.
<|QuaD-> topyli: good idea
<Strider> dw, found it - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/applications
<BlacKnight|> umm so how do i login as root?
<|QuaD-> topyli: apt-get remove or aptitude remove
<|QuaD-> probably aptitude right/
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: sudo -s, but generally the aim is to move away from using the root account
<BlacKnight|> oh ok
<BlacKnight|> rad
<topyli> |QuaD-: whichever you like :)
<|QuaD-> topyli: funniest list
<topyli> funny how?
<|QuaD-> care to look?
<topyli> yeah, paste it in #flood
<|QuaD-> topyli: www.slovin.us/remove.txt
<|QuaD-> thats when itried to remove kdelibs4
<topyli> |QuaD-: 404
<BlacKnight|> how the hell do i use vi as root?
<topyli> BlacKnight|: sudo vi
<|QuaD-> topyli: you sure?
<topyli> |QuaD-: yep.
<BlacKnight|> that doesnt work
<|QuaD-> weird... i just tried it
<|QuaD-> works fine
<Tsjoklat> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Release <-- all the packages in warty
<BlacKnight|> why doesn't it work for me?
<topyli> |QuaD-: http://www.slovin.us/remove.txt is 404
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: what?
<Tsjoklat> Strider
<BlacKnight|> iwhat should i be typing in as the root passwrod?!
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: sudo vi  <-- should work.
<|QuaD-> topyli: hmmm
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: type _your_ password
<|QuaD-> that should work
<BlacKnight|> ooooh!!
<BlacKnight|> hahahah
<|QuaD-> crimsun: can you try that page out for me?
<|QuaD-> does it work
<crimsun> |QuaD-: which?
<topyli> |QuaD-: just paste it in #flood
<|QuaD-> toplyi posted it
<BlacKnight|> can i just sudo mv /home /home_old
<BlacKnight|> ?
<|QuaD-> topyli: i am in irssi
<|QuaD-> can't
<BlacKnight|> and hten sudo mount /dev/hda8 /home
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: yes
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: but make sure nothing on /home is open first
<BlacKnight|> should i kill gdm?
<BlacKnight|> tell me, is sshd installed by default?
<crimsun> gdm shouldn't touch /home
<topyli> |QuaD-: oh you're on a console?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: openssh-server.
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: no, openssh-server is not installed by default
<|QuaD-> yea
<crimsun> |QuaD-: that url works fine for me
<|QuaD-> topyli: damn Hoary
<|QuaD-> crimsun: ok good its his end not mine :)
<topyli> crimsun: weird
<BlacKnight|> ok ta
<Ribs> crimsun: Slight problem now :)
<|QuaD-> topyli: i actually know the problem
<|QuaD-> or can guess it
<Ribs> I've got to here: fakeroot debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<|QuaD-> i just changed dns servers
<topyli> |QuaD-: you're being censored by the Finnish Gestapo :)
<|QuaD-> last night
<Ribs> it errors on: configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.
<|QuaD-> like 36 hours ago
<crimsun> Ribs: I presume you rebuilt your kernel w/ ALSA support as "y" instead of "m"?
<topyli> |QuaD-: yeah, it might not be complete yet
<Ribs> crimsun: no
<Ribs> oh wait... it seems if I specify -k7 at the end, it works
<Ribs> hrm, odd
<crimsun> Ribs: that's not at all odd :)
<Ribs> Well, I had one with, and one without the -k7 at the end
<Ribs> in /usr/src
<crimsun> Ribs: I use: fakeroot ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Ribs> so I just guessed ;)
<Ribs> crimsun: Well, that's just showing off, isn't it? :P
<crimsun> Ribs: that way it always compiles against headers for the running kernel
<|QuaD-> topyli: try this hold on
<crimsun> Ribs: no, it's not showing off. It's gleaned from years of experience
<|QuaD-> dslovin.no-ip.com/remove.txt
* topyli is holding on
<BlacKnight|> w00t
<Ribs> heh heh
<BlacKnight|> hello from the new b0xen
<Ribs> crimsun: Thanks for the help
<crimsun> np
<topyli> |QuaD-: nope
<BlacKnight|> yaaaay!
<Ribs> oh jesus, I have a lot of sound modules loaded
<BlacKnight|> my /dev/hda8 exists!
<BlacKnight|> oh thank god
* Ribs is too lazy to rmmod them all
<BlacKnight|> crimsun, quad, topyli thanks so much for your help
<|QuaD-> topyli: i give up
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: no prob
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: kde or gnome?
<BlacKnight|> |QuaD-: i'm sorry for being a dick, i've been pretty stressed out
<BlacKnight|> nothing yet quad
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: glad to help... don't worry bout it
<BlacKnight|> i'll configure everything else first :)
<topyli> |QuaD-: well, it's not the most important thing :)
<BlacKnight|> you guys are all dudes
<|QuaD-> i just reccomend AGANST kde
<|QuaD-> even though i love it
<BlacKnight|> haha i'll try it anyway
<BlacKnight|> i'm addicted to it
<BlacKnight|> if it stuffs up, meh
<BlacKnight|> i can just reinstall ubuntu
<|QuaD-> BlacKnight|: yeah... those first 2 weeks without it were a killer
<BlacKnight|> ok so do i just neeed to mkext3fs /dev/hda7?
<pisuke> Is it possible to debootstrap ubuntu?
<|QuaD-> alright boys... i am out of here
<|QuaD-> bed time
<|QuaD-> gotta be up in2 hours for a presentation
<|QuaD-> night
<BlacKnight|> hrmm if i look at the partition table of /dev/hda7, fdisk tells me there isn't one
<crimsun> that's because there shouldn't be
<crimsun> there should only be one for /dev/hda
<BlacKnight|> oh right
<BlacKnight|> ok
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD night even though I am not a guy
<BlacKnight|> hhahaha
<BlacKnight|> a female linux user o_O?
<BlacKnight|> shock horror
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: there is always like 1 girl in the linux chats that bite me in the a$$
<|QuaD-> lol
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD must have been my lucky day than :P
<|QuaD-> hahah yup
<|QuaD-> night
<BlacKnight|> ok so mke2fs -j /dev/hda7 ?
<Tsjoklat> happy sleepers
<Agrajag> mke2fs -j more like mkfs.reiserfs
<Tsjoklat> don't be shocked BlacKnight..
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: for an ext3 partition, yep
<BlacKnight|> you reckon use reiser?
<crimsun> up to you, really.
<BlacKnight|> hrmm brb going to restart bitchx
<Ribs> shit
<Ribs> it didn't work :/
<crimsun> Ribs: where did it fail?
<Ribs> crimsun: It's still not finding my sound card
<Ribs> so either the drivers I install are too old, or didn't install at all
<Ribs> Looks like I'll have to goto kernel 2.6.9, which I wanted to avoid doing
<BlacKnight|> hrmmm i have a bit of a problem.. all the files on /dev/hda8 are owned by 501 (my user number on my old mandrake setup)
<Tsjoklat> Ribs just patch it with 10-rc3
<BlacKnight|> should i just chown ajay:ajay * -R
<BlacKnight|> of course, what a silly question
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: all?
<BlacKnight|> well most of htem
<Ribs> Tsjoklat: I wanted to avoid installing my own kernel completely
<BlacKnight|> i'm sure there are a few that aren't
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: probably not; wouldn't you just want recursively /home/$USER ?
<BlacKnight|> but they can go to hell
<Ribs> purely 'cos it's a pain in the ass
<BlacKnight|> well /home/ajay is more or less the only directory on there
<Tsjoklat> Ribs that's the beauty of debian.. they are kick arse when it comes to custom kernels
<BlacKnight|> so for all intents and purposes /home or hda8 all refer to /home/ajay
<Ribs> Tsjoklat: I'll have to install my own kernel if anything
<crimsun> /home should probably still remain 755 root:root
<Ribs> warty only goes up to 2.6.8.1
<Tsjoklat> Ribs you make a deb package out of kernels.. easy to install with dpkg
<BlacKnight|> but all the files therein can belong to me :)
<Ribs> Tsjoklat: yeah, I know... I just don't like doing it
<crimsun> Ribs: which sound chipset did you tell debconf to build?
<BlacKnight|> hrmm it takes a while to chown eveyrhitn
<Tsjoklat> Ribs I never run a chewed up already made fast food kernel :)
<Ribs> I guess once I get used to it, it'll be okay
<Ribs> crimsun: ice1724
<Tsjoklat> do you need a site for help?
<Tsjoklat> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html#INSTALL-KERNEL-PKG
<BlacKnight|> another dumb question: what's tempfs?
<Ribs> Tsjoklat: yeah, would be nice. I doubt I can remember the process.
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: RAM-backed filesystem
<Tsjoklat> don't forget to get bzip2 and module-init-tools.. it doesn't say it on the site but other than that.. it works fab
<Ribs> is 2.6.10 gonna have any goodies in it?
<crimsun> Ribs: snd-ice1724 should work; does it not?
<Ribs> I mean, is it worth hitting the RC for it?
<Tsjoklat> loads
<Ribs> crimsun: yeah, it's loaded
<crimsun> Ribs: are you using the correct mixer? (envy...)
<Tsjoklat> I got my cpu usuage way down
<Ribs> crimsun: but my sound card isn't found
<Ribs> it was only supported in 1.0.5a
<Ribs> iirc
<crimsun> Ribs: so /proc/asound/cards says nothing?
<Ribs> root@zeus:~ # cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ribs> --- no soundcards ---
<Tsjoklat> Ribs that site should have you up and going in a spiffy
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: will /dev/hda8 /home defaults 0 0 do for my fstab entry?
<Ribs> I know for a fact 2.6.9 kernel supports it
<Tsjoklat> can't perform a piss up in a brewery with that
<BlacKnight|> sorry, ext3 between /home and defaults
<Ribs> but I just didn't want to upgrade it ;)
<Tsjoklat> Ribs: be brave :P
<Tsjoklat> well Tsjoklat is melting here so night everybody.. be good!
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: probably 0 2, but yeah
<crimsun> Ribs: did you ensure you only have the _newest_ alsa kernel modules in your modules tree?
<Ribs> crimsun: I just followed the guide. How do I check for that?
<Kamion> pisuke: sure - you'll need debootstrap from the Ubuntu archive
<BlacKnight|> ok rad, and same for /usr?
<crimsun> Ribs: just look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<crimsun> Ribs: make sure there's only one set of alsa modules
<BlacKnight|> do i need the errors=remount-ro option?
<crimsun> use `find'
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: with an ext3 fs, yes, that's a good idea
<BlacKnight|> for both home and usr?
<Ribs> root@zeus:/lib/modules # ls
<Ribs> 2.6.8.1-3-386  2.6.8.1-3-k7
<Ribs> That's what's in there
<Ribs> and I'm using the -k7 kernel
<pisuke> Kamion, thx. Would someone be allowed to create a distro based on a debootstraped ubuntu and distribute it?
<Ribs> crimsun: I think I'll just upgrade to 2.6.9
<Ribs> It's just easier that way
<crimsun> Ribs: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name 'snd-ice1724.ko'
<Ribs> root@zeus:/lib/modules # find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name 'snd-ice1724.ko'
<Ribs> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<crimsun> Ribs: and that's it, correct?
<Ribs> looks right
<crimsun> Ribs: does the timestamp for it match today?
<Ribs> Access: 2004-12-09 08:44:38.000000000 +0000
<Ribs> Modify: 2004-11-18 14:38:27.000000000 +0000
<Ribs> Change: 2004-12-08 22:59:53.000000000 +0000
<Ribs> only the access date is today
<Ribs> the change date is when I installed it yesterday, I think
<Ribs> (it being ubuntu)
<crimsun> ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<Ribs> root@zeus:/lib/modules # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<Ribs> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root        44234 2004-11-18 14:38 /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<Ribs> well, that's obviously not today
<Kamion> pisuke: yes; though we're in the process of making better tools to do that sort of thing available
<Ribs> so obviously there is some sort of cock-up here
<crimsun> Ribs: it built a .deb that you dpkg -i'd, correct?
<Kamion> the modification time on a file in a .deb doesn't correspond to when you installed it
<Kamion> more usually it matches the mtime on that file in the source package, or the time of building
<Ribs> ahhhhhhh
<Ribs> I can't even rtfm
<crimsun> Ribs: and after you dpkg -i'd that deb, you modprobe -r'd the alsa modules and reinserted them, correct?
<Ribs> <-- retarded
<BlacKnight|> what exactly is lost+found?
<bob2> it's for files thet e2fsck finds during checks
<BlacKnight|> ah ok
<bob2> it'll be empty unless your disk has been corrupted
<Ribs> crimsun: okay, so I've dpkg'd it now
<Ribs> and removed the sound modules
<Ribs> however, that ls -l line you gave me says the same as before
<Ribs> is that a concern?
<BlacKnight|> hrmm now.. i did sudo cp -a /usr/* /mnt/blah
<crimsun> Ribs: run the find command
<BlacKnight|> but if i do du -s /mnt/blah, i get a number bigger than du -s /usr
<Ribs> we now have two entries
<Ribs> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<Ribs> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/alsa/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<Ribs> the second one is up-to-date
<pisuke> Kamion, thx for the info :)
<Ribs> so, here goes nothing
<crimsun> Ribs: wait.
<crimsun> Ribs: you need to mv the older modules out of the way
<Ribs> oops
<crimsun> Ribs: (e.g., mv /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-k7/kernel/sound /somewhereelse
<crimsun> )
<crimsun> Ribs: then cp soundcore.ko back over
<crimsun> Ribs: then `update-modules'
<crimsun> Ribs: then you may reinsert the alsa modules
<Ribs> I think I've pissed off the kernel, heh
<crimsun> just by `mv'ing files? that seems odd.
<Ribs> no, by modprobeing
<Ribs> before moving
<crimsun> oh, perhaps w/ version clashes, yes.
<crimsun> did you get an OOPS?
<Ribs> did cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ribs> all hell broke loose
<Ribs> got 'no soundcards found' thousands of times
<crimsun> well, make sure you modprobe -r all the snd* modules
<crimsun> make sure you mv the old ones of the way
<Ribs> is there an easy way to modprobe -r?
<crimsun> and make sure you copy soundcore.ko back over
<Ribs> other than typing in all the sound modules?
<crimsun> starting from the top of lsmod's output and modprobe -r
<crimsun> just the alsa-related ones, which are prefixed with snd-
<BlacKnight|> ok i quite like gnome
<crimsun> it's nicely configured.
<Ribs> crimsun: This just isn't working
<Ribs> I think I'll just upgrade the kernel
<crimsun> Ribs: ok. Whichever you choose.
<Ribs> crimsun: Thanks for your help, and patience, tho.
<crimsun> np
<Ribs> well, configuring that kernel was about as much fun as chewing on broken glass
<BlacKnight|> hrmmmm
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: in the ubuntuguide.org site they say to add
<BlacKnight|> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<BlacKnight|> to sources.list
<BlacKnight|> as well as testing and unstable
<BlacKnight|> are they debian sources?
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: it is an external source for mplayer
<topyli> BlacKnight|: they're unofficial
<BlacKnight|> and they say to uncomment these:
<BlacKnight|>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<BlacKnight|> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<BlacKnight|> ah rightio
<BlacKnight|> oh hehe
<BlacKnight|> they're already uncommented silly me
<BlacKnight|> is the mplayer source any good?
<root_> arg
<root_> I just updated to latest 2.6.9
<root_> and forgot that there is no nvidia driver for 2.6.9
<topyli> BlacKnight|: marillat has mplayer, win32 codecs, acroread, flash plugin, unethical stuff like that
<BlacKnight|> ooh fantastic
<BlacKnight|> should i add testing, unstable or stable?
<Ribs> root_: yeah, you have to build it yourself
<BlacKnight|> which is more bleeding-edge, testing or unstable?
<Ribs> which is rather annoying
<topyli> BlacKnight|: i used the testing source, it might be closest to what warty is
<topyli> BlacKnight|: unstable may have newer stuff, but may also depend on libs from unstable
<BlacKnight|> ok i'll go testing...
<BlacKnight|> oh i might as well try unstable
<topyli> BlacKnight|: you can try unstable. if it doesn't work, things will just not be installable
<BlacKnight|> ok
<BlacKnight|> hrmm i wish i could assign windows key + other key to keyboard shortcuts
<BlacKnight|> it just comes up as super_l
<altan> Can I check the MD5sum of an entire CD-ROM by going to the directory and just typing "md5sum"?
<altan> it's doing something alright, but I'm not sure it's verifying the contents or anything since it's not even reading
<altan> also, will an MD5sum be different for a CD-ROM and an iso that I burned the CD-ROM off of?
<topyli> BlacKnight|: i use them for window commands like shade, maximize etc.
<bob2> altan: you need to do it on /dev/hdc
<altan> ah
<Kamion> 'md5sum' on its own will wait for input ...
<Kamion> same way as just typing 'grep'
<BlacKnight|> topyli: how did you set it up?
<altan> it should be the same md5 as the iso I burned it from though, yeah?
<bob2> yes
<topyli> BlacKnight|: in the gnome keyboard shortcuts preferences
<BlacKnight|> and you hit windows+blah?
<BlacKnight|> for me it just tells me that super_l has been assigned
<BlacKnight|> i cant do it in combination with other stuff
<topyli> BlacKnight|: well, left win is max, ctrl+l-win is max vertically. like that
<altan> I wasn't able to assign Super in combination with anything else. only shift, ctrl, and alt seem to work
<topyli> BlacKnight|: yes, they come up as super_l and super_r
<topyli> altan: that would be gconf-editor business
<root_> damm, Herbert Xu has not create 686 linux-restricted-kernel yet, damm
<BlacKnight|> ah ok, i'm sure there's a way to fix it
<altan> ouch, I got error processing hda: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error... that sounds kind of bad
<spacey`stage> anyone an idea where i can find the part from the base-config that handles the user creation? I apt-get source base-install however it doesnt seem to contain actual configuration scripts
<Adrenal> installed nivdia driver
<Adrenal> what do i do now?
<altan> I'm trying it in the other drive, could just be a drive issue
<fabbione> root_: chill down.. Herbert has nothing to do with l-r-m and hoayr
<Kamion> spacey`stage: apt-get source shadow
<Kamion> spacey`stage: it's in debian/passwd.config
<BlacKnight|> so how do i just install a .deb package?
<root_> I need a 'services' configurator, can some1 show me 1?
<spacey`stage> Kamion, thnx i'll look into it. This is the part which is called during ubuntu installation too?
<ctd> BlacKnight|: dpkg -i package.deb
<BlacKnight|> ta
<Ribs> okay, seems my new kernel doesn't want to play ball
<Ribs> it panics on boot
<rory__> heh, mine 2
<Ribs> it seems I'm missing the initrd line from the menu.lst
<Simira> Treenaks, when do you leave tomorrow?
<Treenaks> Simira: I think around the afternoon
<rory__> nah i had that as well, and it used it, didnt help...
<Ribs> I am also missing that initrd file
<rory__> cant mount hda1 (ext3)
<rory__> even though i compiled ext3 as builtin
<Simira> Treenaks: ok, just trying to find some company for the way to Barcelona. But that's at 10:30
<Treenaks> Simira: I could go a bit earlier
<Kamion> spacey`stage: yes, base-config calls that from lib/menu/passwd
<Treenaks> Simira: I need to buy a present for my sister's birthday anyway
<imka> hi
<imka> how do i set up nat through firestarter? how do i find out what ip i should forward to? i'm trying to share internet with my laptop
<spacey`stage> Kamion, ok thnx
* rory__ thinks ubuntu cds will make good xmas presents...
* rory__ can imagine the excited looks on his girlfriends face already....
* Gmail think's rory__ 's gf doesn't even know what a computer is
<ctd> rory__: Why not. :)
<imka> how do i set up nat through firestarter? how do i find out what ip i should forward to? i'm trying to share internet with my laptop
<BlacKnight|> hrmm synaptic's quite ogod
<rory__> actually come to think of it she wouldnt mind at all if it came with Frozen Bubble... she likes that
<root_> does anyone know any nice front-end runlevel editor?
<Elwood> uhm
<Elwood> rcconf?
<root_> thx Elwood
<root_> nice ncurse program
<thoreauputic> root_: a whois suggests you are IRCing as root - why?
<BlacKnight|> should sound in ubuntu work by default?
<BlacKnight|> i get sounds when i login
<BlacKnight|> but now gnome is telling me that there are no mixer elements or something
<Ribs> How do I make a initrd file?
<Ribs> for the kernel. I think it's the reason I can't boot with it
<b_e_n_z> Ribs, mkinitrd?
<thoreauputic> root_: you realise IRCing as root is A Really Bad Idea?
<rory__> what b_e_n_z said
<iz> thoreauputic, it is root_ is that not a nickname?
<iz> :)
<thoreauputic> iz: that's the nick, but the user name is root as well - I assume he is root
<huwr> iz, do a /whois
<huwr> And the 'realname' is also root.
<iz> argh
<Ribs> thanks
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> :)
<BlacKnight|> Ribs: mkinitrd
<thoreauputic> root_: fix it, please: unless you have a good reason like "pretending" to be root- which I doubt
<Kamion> thoreauputic: (of course, IRCing through an ssh port forward can show up wrongly as IRCing as root ...)
<BlacKnight|> mkinitrd -o <file> <kernelversion>
<thoreauputic> Kamion: do you think that's likely? In some channels he'd be kicked summarily
<Kamion> thoreauputic: kicking people for that without questioning is stupid, due to the ssh issue
<thoreauputic> Kamion: well, i asked - what is his answer?
<Kamion> I am merely making an observation
<Kamion> not that I can find the bug now, annoyingly
<BockBilbo> do any of you use gdesklets?
<Kamion> might have gone away with privsep
<iz> BockBilbo, yup i am
<BockBilbo> it works ok in ubuntu, right??
<BockBilbo> :)
<root_> thoreaupautic: hmm, root heh? I dont notice that my KrIRC choose 'root', it's a bug, I gotta to fix it
<iz> sure
<BockBilbo> great
<BockBilbo> :)
<iz> you now how to install it?
<BockBilbo> well.. i instaled it on debian downloading it from the official site, but i think that its possible to install it via apt
<BockBilbo> right??
<thoreauputic> root_: are you saying your client automatically assigned that name and you are in fact IRCing as a user?
<Adrenal> where is the xf86config located?
<iz> BockBilbo, you apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<thoreauputic> root_: if so, you'll get a lot of flames ;-)
<rory__> adnans /etc/X11/
<rory__> Adrenal even...
<Adrenal> lol, thanks
<BockBilbo> iz ok
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> just like in debian
<BockBilbo> :)
<thoreauputic> root_: sorry, you are using xchat - no excuse I'm afraid
<Adrenal> ok, what do i replace the nv driver with to use the nvidia one i just isntalled?
<neighborlee> Adrenal, 'nvidia'
<Adrenal> cheers
<root_> thoreaupautic: not really, it's a modified version of xchat, I called it KrIRC
<BockBilbo> kanto_so, in what way does krIRC improve XCHAT ??
<Adrenal> thanks everyone
<ddd> hi...
<kanto_so> implementation on Fserver get files
<BockBilbo> mmm
<iz> mmm BockBilbo :)
<kanto_so> so you can download files like doing under GUI
<ddd> today i just the ubuntu shipped cd...
<BockBilbo> i see kanto_so
<kanto_so> AND
<ddd> what a nice...
<kanto_so> I have a special script
<BockBilbo> what for?
<kanto_so> so no fserver can detect I'm using GUI downloader
<kanto_so> normally they ban u if u use mass-download script
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> but... do you download stuff from the irc?..
<BockBilbo> i normaly dont
<kanto_so> hehe
<kanto_so> just habbit
<BockBilbo> :p
<BockBilbo> i see
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> and does krIRC identify nicknames at freenode?
<kanto_so> yes, but somehow I break that features in normal xchat
<kanto_so> still working on it
<BockBilbo> normal xchat has that feature??..
<kanto_so> yes, using command
<BockBilbo> oh...
<kanto_so> oh
<BockBilbo> i see
<BockBilbo> :)
<kanto_so> I just surf to LimeWire.com
<kanto_so> they just release new version of Limewire
<kanto_so> one of the best MP3 downloader P2P on the world
<kanto_so> based on Java
<BockBilbo> kanto_so, it seens like kazaa....
<kanto_so> so I just copy the link here for all Ubuntu users who lazy to get to the website
<kanto_so> http://sales.limewire.com/040903/gc59uxYlbhPoxaBKtyVc3k2dKuillFxf/download/LimeWireLinux.bin
<kanto_so> yea
<kanto_so> but no ad!
<kanto_so> no spam
<BockBilbo> you sure???
<kanto_so> sure
<kanto_so> no spam
<kanto_so> and run on Linux!
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> i think im gonna try ut
<kanto_so> download using the link I gave
<BockBilbo> cause the torrents dont work good for downloading single files
<kanto_so> true
<BockBilbo> the link you pasted is in spanish?
<BockBilbo> ..
<kanto_so> Limewire is just the best for MP3 and Adult Video clips (~2k ppl share short AV clips)
<BockBilbo> i would like to get an spanish version if it exists
<BockBilbo> :)
<kanto_so> there is Spanish there
<kanto_so> choose in Language
<kanto_so> it's multibilingual version
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> kanto_so, where r u from?
<kanto_so> Germany
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> by the way, does limewire use a centralized server?
<BockBilbo> or is it uncentralized?
<thoreauputic> kanto_so: which would be why your whois shows a .au address ;? ?
<kanto_so> hehe
<kanto_so> that's the trick dude!
<kanto_so> no one use Internet here
<kanto_so> I just use Au one
<kanto_so> hehe
<BockBilbo> austria
<kanto_so> close to Germany
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: .au is australia
<BockBilbo> ohh
<kanto_so> au
<BockBilbo> :s
<thoreauputic> .at is austria I believe
<daniels> austria is .at
<daniels> yes
<kanto_so> no
<kanto_so> au
<BockBilbo> oh..
<BockBilbo> oks
<BockBilbo> :)
<daniels> no, Australia is .au, and Austria is .at
<kanto_so> damm
<daniels> i know this because I live in Australia
<kanto_so> my host is on
<kanto_so> I gotta go off
<BlacKnight|> how do i tell dpkg to prompt me before overwrriting files?
<BockBilbo> lol
<kanto_so> orelse I will be in big trouble
<kanto_so> he's one
<thoreauputic> kanto_so: sorry, your credibility is now totally shot :)
<kanto_so> who I got the net
<BockBilbo> well..
<BockBilbo> i got a question, what does ca stand for?
<thoreauputic> we blew his cover ;)
<daniels> BockBilbo: canada
<thoreauputic> canada
<BockBilbo> oh...
<BockBilbo> i see...
<BockBilbo> so the last day i visited a canadian site for the first time in my life
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> well.. im gonna take a shower... ill be back in 5 minutes
<thoreauputic> So he was 1) IRCing as root 2)claiming to be 20 000 km from where he actually is ! hah
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> xD
<BockBilbo> welll brb
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> there is a bug in hot plug
<mojo> excuse me every1
<seb128> mirak, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<mojo> ah..
<mojo> can some1 help me to confirm this bug:
<mirak_> seb128: I can tel you what the problem is, maybe that's not about that
<mojo> in Xchat, open a URL (Open in new browser)
<weezer_> hi
<weezer_> does anyone know a good OCR software for ubuntu?
<mojo> and Firefox starts up but STILL using default-theme, not the theme I chose
<mirak_> seb128: when I plug my usb printer on the power, the computer freezes
<mirak_> seb128: it do that if the usb cable is plugued on the computer
<seb128> mirak, no idea on this, probably a kernel bug
<Ribs> is it 'kernel-image' or 'linux-image' what I want?
<crimsun> Ribs: linux-
<tck> anyone here have acccess to the shipit orders ?
<cef> tck: no me, but I'm starting to wonder if I'll see CD's before christmas.. *8-(
<candyman> I got one yesterday
<tck> i dunno, i ordered a batch at the same time as a mate
<candyman> a friend received his package already
<tck> haven't even gotten a date of shipping
<tck> so i updated the profile to be more specific
<tck> and wondered did that reset the order date :/
<cef> yeah well I added more CD's to mone, but it says that the previous order shipped already by that date. might have confused the system
<cef> mone = mine
<cef> daniels: you got your CD's yet?
<daniels> cef: dunno, I'm not even vaguely close to home
<daniels> cef: but unimelb has 1000 i386 CDs -- do you want a few?
<BlacKnight|> hrmm how do i find out which package i need to install a piece of software
<BlacKnight|> ie, which package do i need for qt3?
<cef> daniels: tis cool.. just wondering where mine have gotten to
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: libqt3c102, libqt3c102-mt
<cef> daniels: but at least 1 of each arch would be nice
<BlacKnight|> ok, but how do i find that out for myself?\
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: apt-cache search qt3
<BlacKnight|> rad, thanks
<daniels> cef: unfortunately they only have i386 (they were an early order), but if you go to the new ICT building (on Barry St), and go up to the CSSE (not IS) helpdesk on level 1, you should be able to walk away with i386 Cds
<cef> daniels: will keep it in mind... mainly want an amd64 cd for myself.. might need it shortly for my new lappy *grin*
<daniels> cef: heh :)
<daniels> nice!
<daniels> i'm going to head to msy when i get back and grab myself a shiny new amd64
<cef> daniels: woo!
<BockBilbo> is there a good looking grub interface of ubuntu, just like in fedora???
<Ribs> BockBilbo: Why would you want one?
<Ribs> You'll only be looking at it's ugly ass for about 3 seconds anyway
<BockBilbo> hehe
<cef> daniels: amd64 3200+, nvidia chipset, 1G of ram, ATI 9700 Pro w/128M.. not too shabby for a lappy
<daniels> nice!
<BockBilbo> yes... but well.. i want everything to look great
<BockBilbo> :)
<Ribs> That's better than the desktop I hope to own one day
<|rufius|> BockBilbo: you shouldn't have to see the grub screen... there shouldn't be any rebooting
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> :)
<Ribs> |rufius|: Try telling my system that ;)
<|rufius|> Ribs: lol
<cef> daniels: haven't got it yet tho.. boss wants to buy it, currently waiting on the vendor
<Ribs> then again, I've done a lot of kernel fiddleing latley
<Ribs> all the reboots have been requested
<Ribs> I have one problem left now... x tries to start twice?!
<BlacKnight|> ubuntu's fantastic
<|rufius|> zac@metis:~ $ uptime
<|rufius|>  05:39:38 up 105 days,  8:49,  3 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<|rufius|> ^^ see no rebooting
<BlacKnight|> although it's going to take me a lot of pissfarting around to get it to work properly
<BockBilbo> xDDDDD
<BlacKnight|> my record uptime is 257 days
<BlacKnight|> then this week there were thunderstorms
<BlacKnight|>  10:41pm  up 2 days,  4:18,  2 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.02, 0.00
<BlacKnight|> :(
<|rufius|> sucks
<BlacKnight|> yeah
<BockBilbo> :|
<BlacKnight|> and that's with mdk!
<|rufius|> heh
<BockBilbo> this is wied
<BlacKnight|> i should install ubuntu on my server too
<BlacKnight|> it'll run madleet
<cef> daniels: hopefully I can get it before xmas *grin*.. then I can get some serious stuff done for warty during my holidays
<BockBilbo> ubuntu has detetected my wifi card
<cef> daniels: erm, hoary even
<BockBilbo> and in the wiki says
<daniels> cef: heh, awesome :)
<BockBilbo> that its totally supported
<BockBilbo> but, i cannot load it
<|rufius|> mdk is good stuff, ive got another server w/ mdk on it thats been up over a year and a half
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> im trying to make it active, but somehow gnome doesnt allow me
<BockBilbo> can anyone help me??
* |rufius| knows nothing about wifi
<BockBilbo> i have an intel pro wireless card, that uses the modules ipw2200
<BockBilbo> thanks anyways |rufius|
* |rufius| uses too many cordless fones w/ the same bandwidth as wifi for his business, so easier to just use wired conn
<BockBilbo> :S
<Ng> |rufius|: is an uptime of a year and a half a good thing?
<Ng> doesn't that mean you've gone 18 months without updating the kernel, at the very least? ;)
<|rufius|> Ng: isolated box, doesn't need to be updated for what i do w/ it
<Ng> |rufius|: fair enough :)
<|rufius|> just a file server and i dont see the point of rebooting it to upgrade its kernel
<Ng> |rufius|: there are plenty of people who would have that on the net and be proud of it ;)
<|rufius|> cuz it sits on a part of my home network where it doesnt know there's anything outside the little area it lives in ;)
<Simira> who's the synaptic manager again...?
<Simira> mainentance, I mean
<|rufius|> Ng: new users think lots of uptime == l33t, its only l33t if you can justify not upgrading your kernel ;)
<bob2> Simira: Michael Vogt aka mvo
<Ng> |rufius|: hehe
<Simira> thanks bob2
<Hikaru79> Ever since I upgraded to Hoary, if I try to put launchers or links or icons on the desktop, or change it's wallpaper, the change doesn't show up until I restart the computer; I understand that Hoary is still new so I'm not going to complain about that. Just gotta ask -- is there a way to manually "refresh" the desktop from the command line?
<Hikaru79> The changes DO show up if I do 'ls -al' in the terminal
<Hikaru79> Just not graphically
<|rufius|> Hikaru79: you try just restarting your x-server to see if changes will show then?
<Hikaru79> Yeah, but... won't that close currently-running programs?
<|rufius|> yah... but you said restarting also works... so restarting just the x-server is less wrok
<|rufius|> im just trying to diagnose a problem, not necessarily provide a solution yet
<Hikaru79> Oh, OK
<Hikaru79> Hm, line to restart X-Server again? ^ ^;;
* sid77 hi
<|rufius|> /etc/rc.d/gdm restart <--- i think tahts it
<Hikaru79> OK, brb in that case
<|rufius|> Hikaru79: ./etc/rc3.d/S99gdm restart
<bob2> erm
<bob2> no
<bob2> at worst log out and back again
<bob2> you do not need to restart X
<Hikaru79> logging in/out will restart X?
<Hikaru79> OK
<Hikaru79> OK, yup, that worked
<Hikaru79> But, is there any better way? Kinda sucks to have to restart just for an icon or wallpaper change >>
<bob2> have you filed a bug?
<Hikaru79> Nope; I was hoping that a command line existed
<Hikaru79> If not, then I guess I'll have to :)
<BlacKnight|> anyone home?
<BlacKnight|> typically crimson
<BlacKnight|> namely crimsun rather
<BlacKnight|> :)
<BlacKnight|> :F
<bob2> it's best to just ask a question instead of chasing someone individually...
<BlacKnight|> haah ok
<BlacKnight|> to get smp support, do i just apt-get install linux-smp-686
<BlacKnight|> ?
<crimsun> linux-image-686-smp
<BlacKnight|> linux-686-smp rather
<BlacKnight|> oh right...
<BlacKnight|> what's the diff b/w that and what i've done?
<crimsun> "image-"
<BlacKnight|> does that have any implication?
<crimsun> nope
<crimsun> you can use linux-686-smp if you wish
<BlacKnight|> excellent
<pitti> mh21: ping
<BlacKnight|> also, is there a way to use the kde-style mousewheel-over-desktop-changer-switches-desktops thing?
<BlacKnight|> aaand how do i edit the gnome menues?
<BlacKnight|> menus even
* sid77 re
<DataTek> Does Shuttleworth ever chat in here?
<stvn> yes
<thoreauputic> I've seen him once
<DataTek> ohh
<DataTek> what's his nick?
<stvn> sabdlf or something like that
<DataTek> so
<DataTek> gow do you guys find ubuntu?
<DataTek> how
<oscarh> friend
<rory__> hi DataTek
<DataTek> no thats not what i meant
<DataTek> hello rory__
<port7> ut came in the post
<DataTek> nor that
<DataTek> i meant: how do you like it?
<port7> heh
* oscarh likes ubuntu
<Hikaru79> DataTek, best distro I've ever tried :)
<DataTek> which others did you try?
<Hikaru79> Debian, Knoppix HD install, BeatrIX, Slackware, and Mandrake
<oscarh> DataTek, i've tried slackware and suse as well.
<oscarh> still run slackware on my server(s)
<Hikaru79> Mostly debian-based, it seems. Maybe I should give Fedora Core or something a try too
<oscarh> but apt-get is a bliss on a desktop
<Hikaru79> Heh :)
<candyman> what do I burn cds with under ubuntu?
<rory__> cdrecord
<oscarh> nautilius
<oscarh> ?
<candyman> any k3b-like app?
<candyman> I need to record an ISO to CD
<mjr> candyman, just right-click the image in nautilus
<oscarh> cdrecord would be good for that
<mjr> the rest should be obvious :)
<candyman> oh!
<candyman> thanks, mjr
<jiyuu0> candyman, go check ubuntuguide.org
<tim1> hi
<tim1> does anybody know in which package the kernel module 'snd-alsa-oss' resides ?
<candyman> scary
<candyman> I just put all my data in a place where I can't read it
<candyman> jiyuu0, thanks
<candyman> I am quite new at this, a guide is good
* sid77 re
<jiyuu0> no prob
<__learner__> hello. Good Morning. (if it is now morning where you llive!)
<bob2> tim1: it'll have underscores
<bob2> and in the linux-image packages
<b00gie> any idea how to install nvidia modules?
<tim1> mh
<tim1> it has now underscores
<tim1> but it was the wrong name however
<tim1> it's snd-pcm-oss
<tim1> but it was in ther kernel-image package
<tim1> thanks bob2 :)
<b00gie> i cant install nvidia! :(
<tim1> has anybody else also problems with updating mono from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 through apt ?
<painiac> b00gie, try the howto on the forum about tweaking your ubuntu installation, that's where i found it
<tim1> bOOgie: what's the error ?
<b00gie> i use hoary's kernel.. there is no glx modules for 2.9.1 kernelll
<rory__> 2.9 kernel?
<bob2> b00gie: yes, you'll need to wait
<bob2> rory__: he/she means 2.6.9
<b00gie> 2.6.9 :)
<rory__> lol
<sandro> hello
<sandro> where can i found an italian ubuntu irc channel?
<Riddell> sandro: try #ubuntu-it
<sandro> Riddell: thanx,i try now
<__learner__> hi, can you tell me how to find a good replacmente for kazaa in linux
<jiyuu0> limewire
<sval> __learner__ limewire for example
<__learner__> tx, I'll try limewire
<__learner__> I can't find limeware in the repositories
<sval> __learner__ www.limewire.com ... it's a java application
<sval> __learner__ not OpenSource
<__learner__> thanks
<SteveA> sladen: ping
<jiyuu0> __learner__, how to install limewire
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<__learner__> is limeware basic good?
<jiyuu0> ok
<Triple|5> hello, how do i check my version?
<crimsun> Triple|5: ...of?
<Triple|5> ubuntu
<Triple|5> i upgraded to hoary but i wanna check
<crimsun> cat /etc/issue
<Triple|5> if i have it
<Triple|5> still says warty
<crimsun> did you elect to replace /etc/issue during the update of base-files?
<crimsun> (and/or /etc/issue.net)
<Triple|5> when i hit apt-get update it shows hoary
<Triple|5> but when i upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Triple|5> it goes fine but then at the end it shows errors on dependencies
<crimsun> and what dependencies are those?
<Triple|5> im gonna tell u right now, as soon as it shows
<crimsun> if they're related to xfonts*transcoded, you need universe in your hoary line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<__learner__> isn't there any good choices to limeware in the repository?
<Riddell> __learner__: bittorrent
<Triple|5> 1 other question
<Triple|5> hoary uses xorg?
<crimsun> Triple|5: correct
<Triple|5> well the upgrade is almost done , so the dpkg gonna be there soon
<Triple|5> showing
<thenuke> how is the xorg better?
<Triple|5> im wondering because xorg with other distros doesnt work in my linux box, but i have ubuntu on vmware right now and i upgraded to haory before on my linux box and it seems to work, so i guess when the xorg is configured automatically works
<crimsun> thenuke: updated drivers, many bug fixes, new features, etc.
<catdog> Is there an 'easy' way to see which repository a package is coming from with apt-get/synaptic?
<crimsun> catdog: apt-cache policy package
<catdog> crimsun: thank ye
<crimsun> catdog: the currently installed version is marked with triplicate asterisks
<__learner__> bittorrent is really good, but I need something more Kazaa-like. I often use bit-torrent to.
<art_illery> hi
<catdog> crimsun: of course the correct answer was 'man apt-cache', or 'RTFM, dipshit' :)
<sval> __learner__ liwewire is a java gnutella client
<crimsun> catdog: neither the time nor the place :)
<sval> __learner__ if you want a debian package you could search for gnutella and you will see that mldonkey is also a gnutella client
<__learner__> tx.
<sval> __learner__ gtk-gnutella exists alsa
<sval> __learner__ also*
<__learner__> Hey, I installed the JVM, but a program says it is not defined in my path enviroment variable. How can I set it?
<sval> __learner__ PATH=$PATH:/.../jre/bin ; export Pathfinder
<sval> __learner__ oops
<__learner__> thanks.
<sval> __learner__ export PATH
<__learner__> tx.
<__learner__> I'll try it.
<sval> __learner__ not Pathfinder ...
<__learner__> I understood. Tx a lot
<sval> __learner__ add this lines into your .bashrc
<sval> __learner__ otherwise you will have to do it for each console each time you log in
<__learner__> where is this .bashrc file?
<AndreiV> in your home directory
<sval> __learner__ in your home directory ~/.bashrc
<AndreiV> ~/.bashrc
<AndreiV> :)
<sval> AndreiV , lol synchro :p
<BockBilbo> hello there again
<Triple|5> crimsun, here it is
<crimsun> Triple|5: use #flood or a paste web site, please
<Triple|5> fetcged 265mb in 6ms
<Triple|5> no prob
<BockBilbo> how do i make xine sound??
<BockBilbo> i just installed it, but i cant heard the sound of the dvd's
<BockBilbo> :S
<sval> BockBilbo check the sound server
<sval> BockBilbo do you use esd ?
<BockBilbo> i guess so
<BockBilbo> ubuntu uses it, right?
<sval> BockBilbo yes by default
<__learner__> tx. does "~" always means the home dir?
<sval> BockBilbo so check in the xine options ...
<AndreiV> __learner__: yes
<sval> __learner__ that's right
<thenuke> __learner__: so you can for example do cd ~
<AndreiV> yes, but cd 1
<AndreiV> sorry
<AndreiV> cd ~ == cd
<AndreiV> just cd
<__learner__> nice
<BockBilbo> sval, im checking them
<art_illery> i hope someone could help me with a little trouble i am trying to solve since almost 2 hours with the Synaptic Package manager. It doesnt give any error or anything, yet it doesnt seem to download anything at all. I am starting to think i have mad cow disease *-<8-P=-
<art_illery> maybe an NAT problem
<sval> art_illery could you precise your problem ? ...
<__learner__> does it have another semicolon after "export PATH" -- like "export PATH; ?
<art_illery> ok, when i click update Packages, a window appears sazing downloading File 4of4, then it closes again after a few seconds, and back i am at an unchanged screen in the Packet manager reading no pakets to install
<thenuke> art_illery: try sudo apt-get update at console
<art_illery> k
<thenuke> it might give you some hints of the error
<sval> do you select any package to be instaled ?
<AndreiV> __learner__: no
<__learner__> tx. there's semicolon only at the first line.
<art_illery> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<art_illery> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sval> art_illery close synaptic
<art_illery> k
<art_illery> done
<__learner__> So I would add just this "PATH=$PATH://home/romulo/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04/bin/; \n export PATH
<__learner__> export PATH
<sval> art_illery re-type the sudo command
<sval> __learner__ forget the semicolon ... , just type two line
<art_illery> reading package list... done it says
<__learner__> tx
<sval> __learner__ PATH=$PATH:/... for the first one and export PATH at the end of the .bashrc
<sval> art_illery art_illery so what's the problem ?
<BockBilbo> sval, done
<BockBilbo> :)
<art_illery> when i open up the Paket Manager and hit Reload it doesnt seem to download anything, and i wanted to download the fxgrl for ATI Radeon Cards
<art_illery> like it was described in the ubuntu forums
<sval> so ... just select this package in synaptic and click apply
<sval> art_illery or just type apt-get install fxgrl in console
<art_illery> Reading Package Lists... Done
<art_illery> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<art_illery> E: Couldn't find package fxgrl
<art_illery> that is where i am stuck ;o(
<sval> art_illery fxgrl in not in the repository in fact ;)
<sval> art_illery apt-cache search fxgrl returns nothing
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> xD
<sval> ttl- nautilus or konqueror
<sandro> hello,i would ask if its possible to install xfree 3.3 on ubuntu warty
<Ng> 3.3?!
<Ng> in theory, sure
<sandro> Ng: because i have an old 200mhz notebook
<catdog> art_illery: which page are you looking at on the forums?
<Ng> sandro: aha. I'm not sure that ubuntu is the best distro for that
<art_illery> www.ubuntuforums.org&showthread.php?t=3713 (if i typed it in correctly from the other machine over there *G*)
<art_illery> org/show i mean argh, sorrz
<catdog> art_illary: do you mean the 'HOWTO: ATI FGLRX 3D Acceleration'?
<__learner__> tx, it worked. Now I'm installing Limeware.
<catdog> art)illery: It's okay. I've got it
<__learner__> Is there anything like karamba for gnome?
<art_illery> no, its the HOWTO:Tweaking Ubuntu after your first installation by ubuntu-geek
<sval> __learner__ gdesklets
<art_illery> sorry, if i react somewhat late some times, i am doing lots of things simultaneously here
<catdog> art_illery: Don't you mean the fglrx package?
<catdog> art_illery: it#s cool
<art_illery> problem is, i cant install Linux-686 because it also doesnt find it
<art_illery> and then i stopped there in the guide and tried to figure out, whz it didnt find it
<catdog> art_illary: one thing at a time ;)
<catdog> art_illary, oh I see, okay
<sval> art_illery what's linux-686 ?
<miss_pari> is ubuntu based on i686 platform?
<catdog> art_illary: I think 'linux-image-686' is the one you want.
<art_illery> catdog, are you also reading the ubuntu Forum guide?
<art_illery> i mentioned
<spo> hi
<spo> how are you all doing<
<spo> ?
<catdog> art_illery: yeah, I'm on it. It says 'sudo apt-get install linux-686', and your saying that's not working, right/
<art_illery> yep
<spo> anybody from czech republic?
<__learner__> tx a lot
<markus__> Hi. I don't have any access to the sound-device (e.g. volume control), though the corresponding user is in the group "audio". I have a board with the "nVidia nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler" chipset. Is this supported by Ubuntu? Or do I have to install the nVidia nForce drivers?
<BockBilbo> where are the gdesklets installed when downloading them from apt??
<BockBilbo> i mean.. the gdesklet data
<sval> BockBilbo , /usr/share/gdesklets i think
<BockBilbo> thank you
<catdog> art_illery: goto (in synaptic) menu settings > Resositories, and check you've got 'Warty restricted' enabled (you may have to scroll the box to the right)
<markus__> BockBilbo, you can see which files a package offers by running "dpkg -L <package-name>". (Or in Synaptic too...)
<catdog> art_illery: s/Res/rep sorry typo city today!
<art_illery> np
<nyu> hi
<nyu> anyone in the meeting in mataro?
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> many of us :-)
<nyu> (or any channel for the meeting?)
<Simira> of course
<Simira> we're all here
<BockBilbo> i would love to go to the meeting
<nyu> nice.  are there any talks planned today or something?
<BockBilbo> why is it hold in catalunya?
<nyu> dunno, but makes it easy for me to attend =)
<nyu> (half an hour on train)
<__learner__> there is also no gdesklets in the repository.
<Kinnison> nyu: Please feel free to turn up.
<BockBilbo> :)
<nyu> Kinnison: stand up?
<nyu> ok
<catdog> art_illery: Then 'Edit >> Reload Package List'
<BockBilbo> i would love to go too...
<spiv> nyu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ConfAgenda
<Kinnison> nyu: In half an hour's time there's a New Maintainer talk
<Kinnison> nyu: then a languagepack talk, then one on python
<Kinnison> nyu: after dinner we have a card-games bof
<nyu> Kinnison: cool. isaac clerencia is sitting near me and 'll probably be interested
<nyu> spiv: thx
<catdog> art_illery: if that doesn't work you've probably got internet connection problems.
<art_illery> hmmm, interesting, i have 7 choices there, and one is enabled, but it is only a CD-ROM URI. the other Internet URIs are not enabled. mazbe thats the problem?
<art_illery> maybe
<catdog> art_illery: most likely. For now just enable 'warty: main restricted' and 'warty-security: main restricted'.
<ruebe> hi to all
<art_illery> with warty:main restricted you mean the options reading main restricted in the sections Column
<catdog> art_illery: exactly
<art_illery> ok
* ruebe has installed ubuntu on the lap and all works fine :))
<catdog> art_illery: then, once you reloaded the package list (in the edit menu), it'd probably be a good idea to upgrade everything.
<__learner__> how can I install Gdesklets?
<art_illery> i suppose i dont really need the choices reading deb-src, as those would be the source files to compile myself, which isnt what i want right now, right?
<catdog> art_illery: Not really sure. No harm in selecting them
<sval> __learner__ maybe ... sudo apt-get install gdesklets ...
<catdog> __learner__: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3012
<sval> __learner__ i think it's a good idea :d
<__learner__> tx
<Simira> *feels clever*
<__learner__> sorry for that, I haven't seen it on the repositories.
<sval> __learner__ add the universe and multiverse repository then
<catdog> desklets is in universe
<__learner__> tx.
<__learner__> Now it's working. Sorry, it was my mistake.
<art_illery> wow, it downloaded something hurray! Thanks a billion catdog. i cant imagine it was that simple. i was really getting my head broken, trying to set up an HTTP Proxy on my other Linux machine just for letting Synaptic connect. I wouldnt have imagined my problem to be that simple. ;oP
<catdog> art_illery: np. You know now :) You'll probably want to enable universe and/or multiverse sometime in the future, to get a few good things - but ubuntu doesn't support packages taken from universe/multiverse.
<art_illery> ok, thank you for your kind support
<invitro> Hi, does anyone know what have happened to the mono packages? I was to install them but they seem to have got stuck in circling dependencies? Could the cause be that the maintainers are updating them at the moment?
<Tzalidar> joing #fedora
<Tzalidar> gah
<zerokarmaleft> invitro, are you running warty or hoary?
<invitro> zerokarmaleft: hoary.
<zerokarmaleft> invitro, i believe the package update is in progress...some packages on the repos are still 1.02
<zerokarmaleft> invitro, 1.04 was just released yesterday and i'm running warty, so i just built it from the source tarballs
<invitro> zerokarmaleft: ah, that probably explains it. thanks.
<imka> hey
<imka> how can i copy complete directories to my local machine using sftp? i can copy files but not dirs
<nyu> imka: try scp -r
<BockBilbo> where is the path file in ubuntu???
<imka> nyu what's the syntax?
<rory__> ?
<rory__> theres a bunch of them really
<nyu> imka: info scp || man scp
<Synek> imka: scp -t user@host:directory directory
<Synek> -r
<Synek> ;)
<samurai> morning all
<wood1> Hello to all
<Synek> hi ho :)
<Simira> good bof to all
<wood1> How do I install the kernel 2.6.8.1-3.686  ???
<wood1> I am currently using kernel 2.6.8.1-3.386
<Synek> And?
<Tzalidar> wood1, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<thoreauputic> wood1: why do you need to change?
<Tzalidar> because the 686 is more optimized for p4 p3 and such
<BockBilbo> do anyone know where is the path file in ubuntu???
<wood1> Well I seemed to get a speed improvement when using linux-686
<Synek> wood1: i guess you want some customized kernel?
<thoreauputic> Tzalidar: the difference is negligible
<Tzalidar> :)
<wood1> Well, yup
<thoreauputic> wood1: it's called the placebo effect ;)
<wood1> that's it:  apt-get install linux-2.6.8.1-3.686    ????
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, do you know where it is?
<wood1> what's the apt-get command ?
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: "it" depends. There are several possibilities
<__learner__> is it that easy to change the kernell?
<Tzalidar> __learner__, yes
<catdog> plus a reboot ;)
<wood1> Well, what is the command to install the 686 kernel. I forgot
<BockBilbo> see.. i want to add the bin directory of j2sdk to the path of the system
<samurai> wood1: if you have apt-cache installed you can "apt-cache search kernel|grep 2.6" this will give you all the options available. Select the one you want and "apt-get install appropriate-kernel-name"
<samurai> apt-cache command, I mean
<BockBilbo> in order to be able to use all the j2sdk programs
<Tzalidar> wood1, it is an administrative tool for installing applications on debian/ubuntu or any apt-get enabled distro :)
<markus__> According to the Ubuntu-Wiki, the nForce2-Audio-chip is supported via the intel8x0 driver. The module "snd_intel8x0" is loaded, but I can't get any access to the device? Any idea?
<thoreauputic> wood1: why noyt just find it in synaptic? click and you are done
<thoreauputic> *not
<BockBilbo> i know that there was a file in debian where y ou could just add some words to the path line in order to add the directory to the path
<Tzalidar> BockBilbo, did you use the Java guide in the ubuntu wiki?
<samurai> you will also need to put a sudo in front of the apt-get install command
<wood1> well I installed the 686 kernel from the command prompt. I just forgot the kernel source name
<BockBilbo> Tzalidar, i did
<nyu> any toolchain hacker in the cristal room i can bother with ada frontend questions? =)
<Tzalidar> because when i did it it did that from start
<BockBilbo> but thats just for jme
<Tzalidar> hmm strange
<BockBilbo> i need j2sdk
<BockBilbo> ;)
<BockBilbo> develpment kit
<Tzalidar> yes, i did it with jsdk 1.5.0
<BockBilbo> ohh
<Tzalidar> and it worked like a charm
<samurai> does anyone know where the circular cursor is defined... Then one with the dots moving around its edge showing activity?
<__learner__> What are the real changes made to java 5
<Tzalidar> or j2sdk 1.5.0 or whats it called :)
<__learner__> ?
<BockBilbo> see... i tried the 5thmethod
<Tzalidar> __learner__, i believe they are MANY :)
<BockBilbo> which consists on the java-virtual-machine-dummy
<BockBilbo> did you tried that?
<Tzalidar> __learner__, SWING has gotten an upswing :), the metal theme is more sleek and i think that overall performance is very good
<Tzalidar> okay, i used the second
<art_illery> cya l8er
<BockBilbo> oh...
<BockBilbo> see.. i just need to modify the path
<BockBilbo> thats how i made it last time
<BockBilbo> in debian
<Kamion> wood1: somebody already told you above
<Kamion> 14:58 < Tzalidar> wood1, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<samurai> Kamion: I just looked the kernel name would be linux-image-2.6-686
<wood1> Thanks Kamion
<catdog> linux-686 also exists
<Kamion> samurai: there are a number of metapackages for various purposes.
<wood1> But I installed the 686 Kernel from a different approach, I mean a different name
<zerokarmaleft> samurai, that's just the kernel image isn't it? i think linux-image is a metapackage to install modules as well
<Tzalidar> yes, that works also
<Kamion> zerokarmaleft: no, not just the kernel image
<zerokarmaleft> samurai, linux-xxx i mean
<Kamion> linux-686 includes restricted modules
<samurai> good point
<Tzalidar> well, i dist-upgraded my hoary into brokeness
<Tzalidar> think i'll be going back to warty
<zerokarmaleft> Kamion, like the nvidia drivers for instance?
<Kamion> zerokarmaleft: right, or madwifi, or whatever
<zerokarmaleft> ic
<Kamion> free modules are in the main linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 package though
<wood1> Oh yes I did it by:  apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3.686
<Kamion> wood1: change the last . to a -
<samurai> BockBilbo: Have you just tried modifuing the path in /etc/profile?
<wood1> what is the difference between: apt-get install  linux-686 and pt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3.686  ?
<wood1> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3.686
<wood1> ???
<Kamion> the second one is persistently misspelled?
<Kamion> 15:07 < Kamion> linux-686 includes restricted modules
<thoreauputic> wood1: you apt-get a package, not a deb
<BockBilbo> samurai, i havent
<BockBilbo> im gonna try first modifying bashrc
<wood1> Are they the same commands ???
<Kamion> no, they are not
<Kamion> I have already told you twice that linux-686 includes restricted kernel modules as well
<samurai> BockBilbo: that would work and localize the changed to you, in case you don't want them available to others that might want to use your system
<__learner__> Really? What about compatobility with old java prgs? Are they compatible? Do they bennefit from that performance increase?
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> samurai, im gonna do what you said
<BockBilbo> just add it to /etc/profile
<Ribs> hrm
* Ribs is getting a lot of segfaults now
* Ribs slaps ubuntu
<wood1> How do I install openMosix in Ubuntu ?
<Kinnison> Ribs: what are you doing?
<Ribs> Kinnison: Well, it appeared to just be wine, and cedega at first
<Ribs> now I've noticed that glxinfo and glxgears are having the same problem
<Ribs> So I'm thinking it's the Nvidia module
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> gtg
<BockBilbo> bye!
<wood1> Amaranth, are you there ?
<Kinnison> Ribs: Aaah nvidia or nv?
<Amaranth> wood1: Yeah
<Ribs> nvidia
<Ribs> ahhh
<wood1> How do I install the openMosix in Ubuntu ?
<Ribs> I've installed manually, but not taking out the modules from Synaptic
* Ribs removes and reboots (I'm too lazy to do it properly, alright?)
<Amaranth> wood1: No clue.
<Amaranth> I've never touched it.
<wood1> Well it's OK
<Amaranth> I don't think Ubuntu would be a good distro for clustering.
<Kinnison> Amaranth: why not?
<wood1> Well it's worth giving it a try
<wood1> I am just experimenting
<wood1> No harm
<Amaranth> Kinnison: It's meant for a desktop, certain things are setup in ways that wouldn't be the best for a server.
<Kinnison> Amaranth: you can make a server install of ubuntu
<Kinnison> Amaranth: all our servers run it :-)
<Amaranth> yikes
<Simira> Amaranth: it's not spesifically made for being a desktop
<zerokarmaleft> why
<zerokarmaleft> there's so much stuff a server doesn't need
<zerokarmaleft> X, for instance
<Amaranth> yeah, like X and GTK :P
<Kinnison> X is in the *DESKTOP* install
<Simira> Amaranth: it's made for having the possibilities of a desktop, but it's also a server tool
<Kinnison> you can make a *SERVER* install
<Simira> yup
<Amaranth> How? The default install automatically setups up a desktop.
<zerokarmaleft> ditto, my curiosity is now piqued
<Kinnison> I believe it's an argument to the installer
<Kinnison> Kamion would know more
<Amaranth> Should have an ubuntu-server metapackage. ;)
<Kinnison> what do you want installed on a server?
<Amaranth> Good question. :P
<wood1> Well I think that there is an option to install Ubuntu as a Server during the 1st Phase of installation
<__learner__> Is there any way to install apache-PHP-mysql combo in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> apache 1 or 2?
<__learner__> Or Will I need to install all of them separately
<Tzalidar> i think that you append "custom" as a boot parameter
<Tzalidar> sudo apt-get install apache php4 mysql-server
<bob2> __learner__: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapach2-mod-php4 php4-mysql
<Tzalidar> i beleive that ubuntu defaults to apache2
<Amaranth> Tzalidar: You forgot one.
<Tzalidar> :)
<Tzalidar> the rest are installed as dependencies :)
<__learner__> don't know the difference... I will make a page to put on another web server, so I think I need the most used one.
<bob2> no they're not
<Tzalidar> hmm perhaps not php4-mysql but anyways :)
<Amaranth> Tzalidar: libapache2-mod-php4 isn't installed with your command.
<Kamion> Amaranth: boot with 'custom'. it's in the documentation
<Kamion> Amaranth: (as in, type 'custom' at the boot prompt)
<Amaranth> yeah
<__learner__> I need an apache version that is compatible with the version of a hosting service server? The version will interfere with that?
<Amaranth> well, i'm not making a server, just wondering
<PyGuy> Hello
<bob2> __learner__: maybe yo ucould explain what you're trying to do?
<Amaranth> __learner__: Unless you are messing with Apache config stuff and not just PHP the version doesn't matter.
<PyGuy> Does anyone know in how many days/weeks Ubuntu CDs are packaged and mailed?
<mjg59> PyGuy: Various batches have been done
<Amaranth> It says on the site.
<Kamion> I called it custom because it doesn't contain any extra server bits; it's just the base system
<__learner__> I just need to install apache-php-mysql do create and test the page during development. I don't need to use it as a server for other people.
<PyGuy> mjg59, are you notified when your pack is sent out? Or do you just have to "wait it out"?
<Amaranth> Kamion: I ended up with the base system in a different way. ;)
<bob2> PyGuy: depends when you ordered...up to 6 weeks depending if you ordered just after a batch went out
<Amaranth> The installer failed while getting the ubuntu-desktop package
<samurai> did anyone think of where the circular cursor is defined under gnome2.8 Looked through gconf and not been able to find it... any suggestions?
<bob2> PyGuy: the shipit site will show you if they've been dispatched
<Kamion> Amaranth: in warty?
<PyGuy> Okay, thanks guys
<mjg59> PyGuy: If you log into the site, you should be able to find out what batch you're in
<Amaranth> Kamion: Yeah, I don't remember what I did to it though.
<Amaranth> I was trying to abuse it and I succeeded.
<mjg59> If it hasn't shipped yet, it's not currently possible to find out how long it'll be as far as I know
<PyGuy> bob2, do you mind I ask, if you're a paid developer for Ubuntu?
<bob2> PyGuy: I work canonical, but not on Ubuntu
<bob2> er, "work for Canonical"
<Amaranth> Kamion: I think I actaully just hit Ctrl-C while it was installing. ;)
<zerokarmaleft> Kamion, an ubuntu LAMPP bare-bones server setup would be cool
<PyGuy> bob2, good to see :)
<Kamion> zerokarmaleft: would make a good derivative distro
<deego> hi everyone, how easy is it to go back and forth betwen debian (which i currently use) and ubuntu? just a matter of tweaking apt's sources.list?
<__learner__> so I just need to: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapach2-mod-php4 php4-mysql and then get the libapache2-mod-php4  on synaptic
<__learner__> ?
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php4 php4-mysql
<Amaranth> that should cover it
<__learner__> tx a lot
<__learner__> will I need to change config files of them in order for it to work?
<__learner__> is there any dreamweaver like editor for linux.
<BockBilbo> hello again
<__learner__> All I wnat is to draw tables with the mouse.
<__learner__> wnat=want
<thoreauputic> __learner__: well mozilla composer does tables with point and click, although I guess you have to input the occasional number
<|QuaD-_> __learner__: nvu is supposed to be uber nice
<thoreauputic> __learner__: I don't know dreamweaver, but moz composer is wysiwyg and OK - it even produces compliant htnl
<ddd> yeah mozilla composer can do that but i'd rather used bluefish
<thoreauputic> er html....  nvu is based on it
<|QuaD-_> thoreauputic: yeah... i actually haven't used either (i use bluefish) but i hear nvu is pretty nice
<thoreauputic> ddd: bluefish is probably more extensible and suited to people who know a bit of html
<deego> hi, excuse me if i got things wrong -- "universe" has no securtiy support, right?
<|QuaD-_> deego: they have NO support what so ever
<deego> ok, thanks |QuaD-_
<ddd> thoreauputic: of couse it's me a flexible way to both html and php
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-_: I have an early version of NVU - it's very similar to moz composer, but I would assume later versions are more polished
<|QuaD-_> thoreauputic: how many versions have been released?
<__learner__> tx
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-_: don't know - mine is about 0.2 but I think i'ts up to 0.6 or so now
<__learner__> I'll talk to you latter. I gpotto go. Tx again for all the help!
<|QuaD-_> lol... yeah that is old
<|QuaD-_> __learner__: :)
<|QuaD-_> __learner__: what app were you concerned about
<ddd> is nvu on warty ?
<|QuaD-_> ddd: no, not hoary etih
<|QuaD-_> *either
<deego> sorry for being thickheaded: so if i had gpdf from universe, or something else installed, and there was a vulnerability discovered, an apt-get upgrade wouldn't fix my install, right?
<thoreauputic> ddd: I think there's a howto on installing it on the ubuntu site somewhere
<ddd> yeah i'm look at ...
<|QuaD-_> deego: it will
<|QuaD-_> deego: as long as a fix was made
<|QuaD-_> deego: they just don't support any universe apps
<deego> |QuaD-_: thanks
<|QuaD-_> deego: i have never had a problem, esp cuz ubuntu shouldn't be used on a production machine
<Gomez> Hi Everyone
<Gomez> I have a small problem
<|QuaD-_> Gomez: if you don't state it we don't care :)
<Gomez> I have 2 NTFS partions on my dual boot Win/Ubuntu system
<|QuaD-_> there you go :)
<Gomez> I cannot seem to get USER access to either
<Tzalidar> use a umask
<Tzalidar> like umask=0
<Gomez> In FSTAB????
<Tzalidar> yup
<Tzalidar> as a option
<Gomez> Cheers
<thomerz> hi, i've a problem, i have no text in my flash in firefox
<Gomez> You are a gent:)
<Tzalidar> i dont know how that setting is from a security perspective
<ddd> the common problem from my friends since i've distributed the free warty cd to them is about howto configure the sound device
<Tzalidar> but it works
<|QuaD-_> ddd: help them out :)
<Tzalidar> ddd, do they have multiple sound cards?
<ddd> |QuaD-_ :as far as I can :)
<ddd> some use onboard soundcard
<Tzalidar> okay
<ddd> something like AD198* chipset
<ddd> from asus mainboard
<L1nX> Lo all
<BockBilbo> is it possible to upgrade openoffice.org in ubuntu from 1.1.2 to 1.1.3???
<L1nX> I have a technical query abput Ubuntu's Live CD if anyone is awake/here
<|QuaD-_> Linsure
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: warty or hoary?
<L1nX> I can only run it on 640x480 res on my Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop
<BockBilbo> warty
<bob2> L1nX: please file a bug with the output of 'lspci', 'lspci -n' and 'dmesg'.
<L1nX> is there anyway to change it to at least 800x600 now or something?
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: warty is frozen
<|QuaD-_> bob2: you are a developer right?
<Gomez> Tzalidar: Thanks... All working.
<BockBilbo> |QuaD-, is that why i cannot upgrade??
<bob2> |QuaD-_: I work for canonical but not on ubuntu
<bch> \part
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: kinda..... they only upgrade for security reasons (i think)
<bob2> BockBilbo: warty will not get a new version of openoffice, sorry
<|QuaD-_> bob2: maybe you can still answer my question
<|QuaD-_> bob2: do the developers keep any sort of public log books
<|QuaD-_> to show what they are workign on?
<BockBilbo> so..
<bob2> |QuaD-_: ubuntu-devel@lists.u.o and http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/ basically
<BockBilbo> what do i have to change in the sources.list to change to hoary ??
<bob2> (it's being discussed right here now)
<BockBilbo> just delete warty and add hoary???
<bob2> BockBilbo: change 'warty' to 'hoary'
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: thanks for bringing that up, Mark says "that's a really good point"
<BockBilbo> ok
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: what is?
<BockBilbo> just like in debian
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: we do keep private logs, but hopefully we'll be turning those into public weblogs soonish
<|QuaD-_> bob2: but they don't have like a log book on what they are working on for the day or something?
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: :)
<catdog> BockBilbo: I would say only go to hoary if you really need to though...
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: thanks
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: remember, if you go to hoary, things will break (my system won't boot x now)
<L1nX> Could I change the XFree configuration. I will have to edit it every restart though. How could/should I do that?
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> ok...
<|QuaD-_> and no one can fix it yet (i don't htink)
<BockBilbo> so its not like switching from sarge to sid
<BockBilbo> right?
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: no idea
<BockBilbo> ok...
<BockBilbo> i wont change from now
<bob2> it's like woody to sid
<BockBilbo> wow
<BockBilbo> ok...
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: while i have you in here, is there any progress in plans for a kde release?
<BockBilbo> isnt there a testing version???
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: not on ubuntu
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> so i will keep warty
<|QuaD-_> BockBilbo: i don't see the point in 3 versions
<BockBilbo> me either
<|QuaD-_> all you need is a stable and unstable
<Rocha> Hello
<BockBilbo> by the way
<Riddell> |QuaD-_: doesn't seem to be any progress on a KDE release
<BockBilbo> i have a problem with wifi in ubunru
<BockBilbo> the wiki says that the intel pro wireless 2200BG card its totally supported
<BockBilbo> even in the installer
<|QuaD-_> Riddell: alright thanks, i iwll keep waiting and crossing my fingers
<BockBilbo> and it seens that ubuntu has detected it... but it doesnt work
<BockBilbo> do you know what could be the problem?
<bob2> I'm pretty sure it only recently got support
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: we need community help for that
<BockBilbo> well.. i downloaded and installed ubuntu yesterday
<bob2> waryt was frozen in october
<Rocha> Someone here using gdesklets?
<BockBilbo> see this:  Intel
<BockBilbo> 
<BockBilbo> PRO/Wireless 2200 (Centrino)
<BockBilbo> 
<BockBilbo> ipw2200
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: in what ways?
<catdog> Rocha: hi. yes.
<BockBilbo> 
<BockBilbo> Yes
<BockBilbo> 
<bob2> BockBilbo: er, the chipset is plenty of information
<BockBilbo> Yes
<BockBilbo> 
<BockBilbo> Yes
<BockBilbo> 
<BockBilbo> Automatically detected since the first installation steps, even asking for the WEP key
<BockBilbo> uff sorrry
<Amaranth> yikes
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> :'(
<BockBilbo> i didnt ment to paste that much
<BockBilbo> :S
<Rocha> catdog, i just installed gdesklets using synaptic, clicked on the "Applications->Accessories->gDesklets" but nothing happens.
<Rocha> catdog, am i missing something?
<BockBilbo> rocha, you have to load the displays
<Amaranth> I thought Centrino needed that Project Evil wrapper thing for the Windows driver
<Rocha> BockBilbo, from the command line?
<paulproteus> ndiswarper ? ;)
<paulproteus> No, there are native Centrino drivers these days.
<paulproteus> ipw2200.sf.net
<BockBilbo> Rocha, did you get the gdesklet data???
<Amaranth> oh yeah, Project Evil is the name for the FreeBSD version
<Rocha> BockBilbo, yup
<catdog> Rocha: Okay, now get some displays (called - xxxx.display), then load them with gdesklets
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: Canonical only have the resources to deal with one desktop environment, but if people want a KDE version of Ubuntu - and they do - we'd welcome it, and we have tools in progress that will help out people who want to create derivatives
<BockBilbo> seee
<Rocha> I'll try.
<BockBilbo> catdog, the displays come with the gdesklets.data
<bob2> Amaranth: no, they just require binary-only firmware blobs
<BockBilbo> just go to
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: ohhh, i got it.... how did Canonical chose gnome over kde?
<catdog> BockBilbo: Ahha, righto
<wood1> Hi everybody
<Amaranth> Kamion: You're guys are going to release the tools you use to brand GNOME and etc, right?
<BockBilbo> /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: well, we employ the GNOME release manager ... :-) I think it was originally because their release process was a good fit for what we wanted too
<Kamion> Amaranth: vi ... :-)
<BockBilbo> Rocha go to /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays
<Kamion> Amaranth: at least that's how I'm branding the installer right now
<Amaranth> Kamion: Yeah but I heard you have scripts setup to do it.
<wood1> I just update my Kernel Image from linux-386 to linux-686
<Kamion> Amaranth: but ultimately yeah
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: makes sense :)
<BockBilbo> paulproteus, are you running ipw2200 ???
<wood1> Can I remove the linux-386 kernel image ?
<Kamion> Amaranth: if we have branding tools nobody's told me
<Amaranth> heh
<paulproteus> BockBilbo: No, but a housemate was earlier.
<Kamion> Amaranth: we have merging tools, and I *think* we'll be releasing those eventually
<wood1> So can I remove the linux-386 image ?????
<BockBilbo> oh... and did he install it in ubuntu??
<Kamion> don't know the details of that though
<paulproteus> No, Debian proper.
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> ok
<Kamion> wood1: only after you've rebooted into linux-686
<arle> Hi, there...
<Amaranth> Kamion: All the stuff for GNOME is hand editted too?
<arle> Does anyone have an Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)?
<Kamion> Amaranth: don't know the details of that, sorry
<Amaranth> the gdm theme, the gnome theme, the backgrounds, etc
<wood1> Yes I have Kamion
<Rocha> BockBilbo, $gdesklets ???.display ?
<HcE> arle: yes
<BockBilbo> i think so
<Kamion> Amaranth: AFAIK that's all by hand, but I could be wrong
<palle1> can i install Windows XP after i have installed Ubuntu???
* Amaranth stabs GNOME
<arle> HcE: working...? :-\
<wood1> So can I remove the linux-386 iamge ????
<HcE> arle: listening on musing from it right now
<Kamion> wood1: should be able to, yeah
<the_gummibear> damnit, that's an idea :p let's install those gdesklets again :)
<catdog> Rocha: or right click a *.display and find gdesklets
<Amaranth> 2.9 changed the menu system to be fd.o complient and now i can't open nautilus without using a terminal
<wood1> OK, thanks
<arle> HcE: wonderful! I wrote to the list minutes ago
<paulproteus> palle1: Windows may overwrite your Linux bootloader if you install to the same hard drive.
<HcE> arle: I run my own compiled 2.6.8.1 kernel
<wood1> Hey Amaranth, I thought that you were using Warty ?
<Amaranth> ha, nope
<paulproteus> palle1: It is possible, of course, to recover it; it's a trip to the install CD's command-line that you probably aren't interested in.
<arle> HcE: I see.... What about the default kernel? Were you abel to use the sndcard with it?
<palle1> paulproteus: yes that's what happened last time i installed it... so how can i do if i need to install windiws?
<wood1> Where did the 2.9 thing
<Amaranth> i live on the edge :)
<wood1> come from
<Amaranth> wood1: GNOME 2.9 is in hoary
<HcE> arle: Don't know, I always fiddle thing the way I like them
<wood1> Well it was you who told me to switch back my Hoary machine to Warty and now you are using Hoary yourself
<arle> HcE: sorry... what's 'fiddle'? :(
<HcE> arle: but you should be able to get it to work, think I used some standard Intel driver
<Amaranth> I've used hoary since day 2 of using Ubuntu.
<palle1> paulproteus: how can i do?? is it much work?
<wood1> I think it's 2.9.2 now
<HcE> arle: mess around or something
<Amaranth> I told you to switch back to warty because you don't know what you're doing. :P
<wood1> Hey, what about you ???
<Rocha> BockBilbo, starterbar has some visual bugs!
<paulproteus> palle1: It's not much work, no.  I suggest you ask for specific directions in #debian.
<Amaranth> wood1: I know how to solve most of the problems I get.
<wood1> How do you know that you are 100% sure that you have understood the full aspect of Ubuntu Linux
<arle> HcE: I have started a thread in the ubuntu-users list just a few minutes ago
<palle1> paulproteus: okay thnx
<arle> There I dump my lsmod and lspci
<HcE> arle: I think I use "Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111"
<wood1> Well an average Linux User knows 0.5 % of Linux
<Amaranth> wood1: I don't, but I know how to apply cheap hacks and milk the dpkg system for all it's worth.
<wood1> If you know 2 - 3 % of Linux then you are Linus Travolds
<Amaranth> wood1: Linux is the kernel
<BockBilbo> Rocha, some dont work properly, i know
<arle> HcE: How can I change that? I miss Debian's modconf :(
<wood1> I Know but I am giving the idea
<Rocha> BockBilbo, i think the sticky notes is not available from the package, i have to download it myself.
<wood1> But the Kernel is the heart of the GNU/Linux itself
<BockBilbo> www.gdesklets.org
<wood1> Without it, Linux is dead
<BockBilbo> i think
<Amaranth> wood1: Without Linux Linux is dead. That makes sense.
<HcE> arle: the module is named snd-intel8x0
<wood1> Without the kernel, Linux is dead
<Amaranth> wood1: Linux _is_ the kernel.
<arle> HcE: lsmod shows it at 1st place
<arle> snd_intel8x0           33068  3
<the_gummibear> hmm, i can't get on gdesklets.org :s
<wood1> Well I really want to see Mark Rosonivich and Linus Travolds in a debate
<iz> thirst there was linux after that people where born
<daniels> ok, guys, offtopic.
<Amaranth> wood1: Did you see the link I gave you for ClusterKnoppix?
<|QuaD-_> daniels/kamion/any other dev: i don't know who runs the wiki/howto's but it might be worthwhile to put a "screen" how to... its amazingly simple to use yet extremely powerful
<bob2> |QuaD-_: anyone can add pages
<wood1> Well I booted my PC with the 686 linux before I could go there
<wood1> Can I have the link again
<|QuaD-_> bob2: ohh... didn't know that
<Amaranth> Basically it's supposed to be as easy as hooking the machines to the same network and booting them from the CD.
<wood1> But that link applis to Knoppix Linux, doesn't it
<Amaranth> http://bofh.be/clusterknoppix/
<wood1> Well I have to run Knoppix Live CD for that
<bob2> this is kinda off-topic, too
<scottie_z> So, I've just installed Ubuntu, and thinking I'd like to contribute somehow.  What would be the best way to share my installation experience, and be a part of package inclusion discussions and stuff?  Mailing list?  Forums?  Here?  Do I just post things all at once, or break them down into categories?  How does this "community" thing work?
<bob2> scottie_z: writing to ubuntu-users could be good.
<wasabi_> Can one install ubuntu from the live cd?
<wasabi_> Is the installation program on i?
<bob2> no
<wasabi_> =(
<wasabi_> Should drop that on there.
<bob2> that's what the install cd is for
<bob2> it's a big change
<bob2> (to d-i)
<MarcN> I'm installing ubuntu behind a firewall and skipping the grub install (but continuing)  How do I get X configured?  dpkg-reconfigure -a doesn't pick it up.
<Kamion> wasabi_: we've got a live CD redesign in progress to possibly allow for that
<bob2> MarcN: it will be configured during the install...
<Kamion> wasabi_: it's completely impossible with the way the live CD works at the moment; it's not just "drop that on there", I'm afraid
<MarcN> bob2: I've completed the install, but no X.
<Kamion> but Matt's working on having the live CD work using the first half of d-i to do its hardware detection, which may let them merge at least on a DVD
<bob2> MarcN: did the second stage urn?
<melter|work> is it possible to tell the installer to use a swap partition?
<MarcN> ah, dpkg-recofigure xserver-xfree86
<wasabi_> Kamion: i'd be fine with only netinstall.
<wasabi_> I know that's not ideal.
<Rocha> BockBilbo, i can't install displays :(
<Rocha> BockBilbo, i followed the instructions but it keeps saying that i didn't install the sensor
<MarcN> bob2: the thing is I skipped the grub stage.  Completed and backup. manually added eth0, set proxies and then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<bob2> so the second bit didn't run
<bob2> dunno how to run that, colin would know
<Simira> people's working too hard here, update/upgrade takes too long!
<|QuaD-_> so i have a question. i currently have a gtk only system, don't use kdelibs. if i install programs like kopete/kpim/etc will the performance of my computer take a hit?
<Ng> |QuaD-_: not really
<|QuaD-_> would htose programs run just as fast under gnome?
<MarcN> bob2: i'm in a long concall and figured it would be worth a go.  i'll reinstall on this laptop at home with out the proxy needs.  I previously had ubuntu on this lappy previously.
<Ng> |QuaD-_: it'll just use a bit more RAM for the KDE libs
<|QuaD-_> heh ok... are you sure about that?
<MarcN> bob2: i didn't see an opportunity to set proxies.
<alexissoft> hi
<wood1> Can somebody give me ideas to install openMosix in Ubuntu ?
<Ng> |QuaD-_: yes. Unless you are seriously short of Hard Disk and/or RAM, it'll be just as fast
<|QuaD-_> Ng: 1 gig ram (usually using ~200-400 mb, and 240gig hd :)
<Ng> |QuaD-_: yeah, that should be fine ;)
<spacedman> wood1: first install ubuntu, then go to #openmosix :)
<wood1> Well Ubuntu is already installed
<|QuaD-_> Ng: it is soo tempting
<spacedman> wood1: now you just need to install an openmosix kernel...
<Ng> |QuaD-_: what was it you wanted to install?
<Kamion> wasabi_: unfortunately when I say that the live CD is really tight on space, I do mean it :) the netboot install won't fit, I don't think
<|QuaD-_> all my kde apps :)
<|QuaD-_> lol
<Ng> |QuaD-_: hehe, well you will probably notice that things don't integrate as well
<wood1> Well how do I install a openmosix kernel patch for Ubuntu ?
<wasabi_> Kamion: heh.
<|QuaD-_> i switched from debian (after 4 years) always using kde
<|QuaD-_> haven't put any on
<Ng> |Quad-_: I've only really gotten into the mixing KDE/Gnome scenario for one-off apps like K3B
<|QuaD-_> but i miss kpim, kdevelop, etc
<Ng> |QuaD-_: perhaps a distro with KDE in it would be more sensible then? ;)
<|QuaD-_> Ng: i normally would have said that, i wanted to see what the hype about ubuntu was all about. I am thoroughly impressed
<|QuaD-_> (other than the gnome part)
<|QuaD-_> i have been using the mozilla apps instead of kpim and that is decent (i don't like evolution)
<wood1> Well I guess that Nobody at #openmosix knows how to install openMosix in Ubuntu
<|QuaD-_> kdevelop, well have been using c# and vs.net... so there that goes
<wood1> I went there in vain
<|QuaD-_> and i am getting used to the interface
<Ng> wood1: perhaps a distro better suited to openmosix then?
<Ng> just because ubuntu is impressive or cool doesn't mean it's necessarily the right tool for a specific job :)
<zerokarmaleft> |QuaD-_ how you running vs.net?  through wine or vmware or what?
<|QuaD-_> zerokarmaleft: even better... it is something called windowsXP :)
<|QuaD-_> i have windows in my lab
<zerokarmaleft> dual boot then
<zerokarmaleft> oh ic
<|QuaD-_> zerokarmaleft: i don't need windows on this
<|QuaD-_> actually i am on a windows pc now (ssh ing to my other box)
<wood1> Just format the hard disk and install Ubuntu on it
<|QuaD-_> wood1: why?
<wood1> You said that you don't need windows on that PC
<wood1> Why don't you install 2 or more Linux distributions on that Machine if you have the hard disk space
<|QuaD-_> wood1: i do need windows on it
<|QuaD-_> i have ubuntu on my other machine
* sid77 hi
<wood1> Well just dual on the PC with Windows in it too
<zerokarmaleft> dual boot is so annoying
<Rocha> Anyone using the Sticky Notes Display for gdesklets?
<wood1> Having 2 different OSs is better than having 1
<wood1> Why is dual booting so annoying
<wood1> X Server Terminal can take care of the Windows thing
<LinuxJones> Does anybody have any experience with hosting a Bittorrent stream ?
<|QuaD-_> wood1: i have no desire to dual boot
<|QuaD-_> my lab pc needs to be windows, it is
<wood1> Amaranth, I went to the #openmosix chatroom but it seems that they themselves don't know how to install openMosix in Ubuntu
<suix> hi
<|QuaD-_> my other pc is not required to be anything, so i choe
<suix> Ihave problems installing java can anyone help me?
<wood1> Then what do You want to do with the XP machine
<wood1> Anyway, does somebody here knows how to install openMosix in Ubuntu ?
<Kamion> (note: "You" is not normally capitalised in English, unless it's at the beginning of a sentence)
<wood1> I need desperate help
<wood1> Well is this chatroom an English language course
<suix> ive descompressed the binary file in a directory called /usr/local/sdk, then I've linked all files in the bin directory of java to /usr/bin also I introducced the paths of the libraries in ld.so.conf and made a ldconfig, but I still get an error saying Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.
<Kamion> openmosix apparently hasn't built successfully in universe, but you could try building it from the source package in universe yourself
<Kamion> build log is http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/openmosix/1:0.3.4-7/openmosix_1:0.3.4-7_20041027-1923-i386-failed
<Kamion> looks like kernel header issues
<derJunior> hi@all
<defendguin> ive got a problem my usb drive is not being seen when i plug it in
<defendguin> i need to move some files to it like now
<Rocha> "Computer->Disks"
<Rocha> It should appear there.
<defendguin> nope
<Rocha> Maybe labelled as "sda1"
<defendguin> it appears in the hal device manager
<spacey`ki> my usb drive appears as /dev/sda1
<defendguin> yeah but mine isnt appearing as anything
<defendguin> ive tried unplugging and replugging
<derJunior> has someone here k3b with unbuntu installed?
<defendguin> must be some issue with the flash drive my other one works fine
<defendguin> but this flash drive works on my other system
<defendguin> go figure
<derJunior> because i can't install k3b on my ubuntu workstation
<derJunior> join #debian.de
<derJunior> sorry
<|QuaD-_> derJunior: lol
<derJunior> |QuaD-: :)
<derJunior> i can't understand how it doesn't work
<GoldeNArX> ok all.
<GoldeNArX> can someone help me with mounting a newly installed drive?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<|QuaD-_> GoldeNArX: ok
<|QuaD-_> what driv
<|QuaD-_> ee
<GoldeNArX> its device hdc and its an ext3 part
<|QuaD-_> GoldeNArX: mkdir /mnt/hdc1
<|QuaD-_> wait how many partitions on the drive
<GoldeNArX> 1
<|QuaD-_> ok yeah then type that
<zenpod> Can anyone tell me where I can find an Industrial Theme for Firefox 0.9.3?
<zenpod> and wtf is this
<zenpod> -THE-DONE- Hi zenpod - IC YOU HAVE JOINED #Ubuntu - www.geocities.com/the_mad_cow_hackers theres a new web page in the the hacker underground come check us out and sig the book and say hi www.geocities.com/the_mad_cow_hackers
<GoldeNArX> ok done
<GoldeNArX> had to use the sudo command
<|QuaD-_> now type mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1
<|QuaD-_> GoldeNArX: yeah
<|QuaD-_> you have ot for this also
<Kamion> zenpod: report that on #freenode?
<Simira> did the Language BOF just disappear, or has it moved in time or place?
<GoldeNArX> says must specify file system type
<zenpod> Kamion, I'm afraid I don't understand?
<Kamion> zenpod: #freenode has the network operators, who can kick people off
<|QuaD-_> GoldeNArX: hmmm
<derJunior> http://www.nopaste.info/?id=79   <-- here ist my Problem with installing k3b under ubunut
<zenpod> Kamion, ahh ok
<|QuaD-_> what did you type exactly
<Kamion> zenpod: (he should be banned from the network, not just from #ubuntu)
<derJunior> can someone help me?
<GoldeNArX>  sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1
<|QuaD-_> hmm.... that SHOULD work
<zenpod> Does anyone know where I can find the Industrial Theme for firefox 0.9.3 that comes with Warty?
<GoldeNArX> hrmm.. any other ideas?
<|QuaD-_> GoldeNArX: read the man pages, see how to add a fs type
<derJunior> |QuaD-: any idea in my problem
<|QuaD-_> derJunior: what is it
<derJunior> i can't install k3b
<derJunior> http://www.nopaste.info/?id=79
<derJunior> here are the output
<derJunior> here are the outputs
<|QuaD-_> derJunior: i dont' run k3b let me look though
<|QuaD-_> un met dependencies
<|QuaD-_> is k3b universe?
<derJunior> |QuaD-: i think so but i don't know
<sladen> |QuaD-_: yes
<|QuaD-_> and do you have universe enabled?
<|QuaD-_> actually you have to
<|QuaD-_> have
<|QuaD-_> hmm
<derJunior> |QuaD-:  on the link you can see my sources.list
<derJunior> are ther some more options i don't know?
<|QuaD-_> derJunior: i have no idea why, kde might be broken
<|QuaD-_> wary or hoary?
<zerokarmaleft> that's weird that it bugs out on installing a simple lib like aRts
<derJunior> wary or hoary?
<|QuaD-_> warty
<|QuaD-_> or hoary
<|QuaD-_> grr wart
<|QuaD-_> y
<|QuaD-_> lol
<zerokarmaleft> he's on warty
<|QuaD-_> i coulda checked
<|QuaD-_> yeah i just noticed
<zerokarmaleft> heh :p
<derJunior> k3b ist the best burn program in my opinion
<derJunior> i need it :)
<AndreiV> I have 2 questions about UBUNTU live cd:
<AndreiV> 1) how do I shut it down (reboot, shutdown -r don't work)
<derJunior> AndreiV: shutdown -h now
<AndreiV> 2) what is the root password(i'm using very much su)
<derJunior> shutdown -r now
<AndreiV> ?
<|QuaD-_> AndreiV: just do sudo
<derJunior> AndreiV: there ist no root pw set but you can do it wiht sudo passwd root
<AndreiV> derJunior: I know, sorry, i forgot tyo write now
<piyr> i've heard python was designed to be scriptable by python; how can i make openoffice convert a bunch of .xls files to .csv?
<AndreiV> 10x derJunior for 2)
<AndreiV> but shutdown -r now don't work
<derJunior> AndreiV: i don't like the sudo command too
<derJunior> AndreiV: you have to be root
<AndreiV> is says somenthing like : can'f find (or execute) init
<piyr> s/python/ubuntu
<AndreiV> any ideea?
<derJunior> AndreiV: you can also run the reboot command (as root 2)
<AndreiV> 09:27:33]  <AndreiV> 1) how do I shut it down (reboot, shutdown -r don't work)
<zerokarmaleft> sudo shutdown -h now
<AndreiV> i tried these commands from console(I've pressed Ctrl+Alt+F3), and wrote them
<AndreiV> and another thing
<GoldeNArX> cant seem to figure this out
<AndreiV> on my computer, the consoles are "moved left", out of screen
<zenpod> Does anyone know where I can find the Industrial Theme for firefox 0.9.3 that comes with Warty?
<GoldeNArX> ok.. this mounting isnt working
<AndreiV> and I can't see about 4-5 chars
<zAo^> any1 who can mirror gaim_1.1.0-1-warty+backportedfrom-ubuntu-hoary1_i386.deb ?!? thanks!
<zAo^> getting @ 650b/s :+
<zerokarmaleft> zAo^, what repos are you getting that from?
<|QuaD-_> zAo^: from?
<zAo^> repos?
<zAo^> let me see
<Ribs> whoa
<zAo^> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<Ribs> Ubuntu handles my digital camera very well
* Ribs is impressed
<zAo^> Ribs, I cant open RAW pictures (Canon), can you?
<zerokarmaleft> oh, jdong's
<Ribs> pft
<Ribs> This camera uses jpeg
<zAo^> k
<Ribs> industry standard
<zAo^> :D
<zAo^> it's lossy ;)
<Ribs> I don't buy shit that uses custom bollocks
<zAo^> Lol, Canon 1D == crap? lol
<Ribs> Well, I'm not the one who can't read the images on it :P
<zAo^> The raw plugin is crap, not the cam, not the distro
<zerokarmaleft> wow, the backports repository is sloooow
<Amaranth> Hey, that's a neat trick.
<Amaranth> Well, I guess that's what all the linux companies do. Create a distro and provide service for it.
* Amaranth needs more coffee
<socomm> I was about to say those `mad cow hackers' managed to get rid of that geocities banner.
<socomm> Apparently not.
<zenpod> Why am I getting broken dependancies for mplayer-nogui in warty?
<zenpod> it's never happened before
<oscarh> anyone who get segment fault with zinf?
<socomm> oscarh: Yes.
<oscarh> socomm, checked bugzilla.ubuntulinux.com but found nothing, checked debian to and found just as much.
<zenpod> crap.. maplyer on marrilat's ftp is a newer version or something, and won't install on warty now
<zenpod> great.
* zenpod sighs
<oscarh> zenpod, whats the problem with mplayer?
<socomm> oscarh: Yeah I'm not too hot on zinf, I was just curious on how it would feel. Unfortunately it segfaulted, and I uninstalled.
<zenpod> oscarh, dependancy issues
<GoldeNArX> woohoo its mounted
<oscarh> socomm, loll, worked on wart, but i'm using hoary now
<oscarh> zenpod, any more specific?
<socomm> oscarh: That might be it, I'm using hoary as well.
<GoldeNArX> now.. samba server
<zenpod> oscarh, one second
<GoldeNArX> but that I think thats a project for tonight
<socomm> zenpod: Exact error message, please.
<oscarh> socomm, still, it schouldn't seg fault
<oscarh> wow, i can really type :(
<socomm> oscarh: You can try to backtrace it and submit a bug report to ubuntus mailing list.
<socomm> oscarh: I'd do it my self but I'm happy with xmms/bmp/mplayer/etc ....
<zenpod> Okay, mplayer-custom installed, but when I try and run it, I get Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<zenpod> Illegal instruction
<oscarh> socomm, argh, so much work
<socomm> oscarh: TNSTAAFL
<oscarh> socomm, it aint that important, and bogreports from multivere or whatever is supposed to go to debain
<catdog> zenpod: Have you tried compiling from source? There's a nice howto on the forums.
<oscarh> zenpod, check you config ,P
<socomm> oscarh: Okay, just stick with some other player for the time being I suppose.
<socomm> catdog: Link?
<oscarh> socomm, i guess
<catdog> zenpod: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<zenpod> catdog, ok
<oscarh> zenpod, how do you come up with the dependency problems from the Illegal instruction?
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: are you at canonical right now or the conference?
<oik> hi all
<oik> hope someone can help me...
<oik> upgrade to hoary has completely b0rked my box :-(
<oscarh> lol
<socomm> oik: `apt-get dist-upgrade'
<oscarh> reinstall, and distuppgrade from fresh warty is my advise
<oik> socomm: well yes, that's whats b0rked it
<oscarh> did the same
<socomm> oik: Gnome is gone?
<oik> It's a problem with X.org I think
<socomm> oik: I noticed the same when I dist-upgraded a few days ago, fortunately I'm using xfce 4.1.99
<oik> The console is toast, but I can ssh in.
<socomm> oik: Keep going.
<socomm> oik: nVidia drivers by any chance?
<oik> Apparently my active ring isn't flushed (ooh-er)
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: "at Canonical" doesn't have a meaning :-)
<oik> according to /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: we don't have offices
<Kamion> |QuaD-_: (well, we do if you count Mark's house) - I'm at the conference
<oik> socomm: not nvidia, intel integrated video
<socomm> oik: i81*
<oscarh> oik, remove all x stuff and reinstall?
<oik> Okey dokey...
<oscarh> oik, do you have stuff on it that you really cant and will loose by a reinstall?
<socomm> oik: ummm oik I had a problem with my sisters laptop and the i815 chip, had to flash the bios to an older version to get things to work.
<oik> oscarh: not really, but it's taken over 2 days to do the upgrade over dialup
<oik> so I don't want to do it again !!!
<oscarh> in my experience lots of things will break, esecially gnome and X, if you tweak your warty to much before going to hoary
<oscarh> oik, diaup, horror!
<socomm> oik: You could always download a Hoary ISO ...
<oik> is there any way to back out of the changes and go back to warty?
<|QuaD-_> Kamion: oh i didn't realize :)
<oik> socomm: what was the bios versions involved?
<oscarh> socomm,  download ISO on dialup?
<socomm> oik: An old Dell laptop, had to downgrade to an older bios since the newer versions fscked with X+Console.
<oscarh> socomm, but did it work with warty?
<socomm> oscarh: It would take how long? One~two Days? Plus he would have the ISO if ever he needed to install or reinstall.
<mirak> what must I do to use the ati driver with kernel 2.6.9 ?
<rapha> Hey all!
<mirak> is just building the source package of the driver enough ?
<rapha> Has everybody already read http://www.userinstinct.com/viewpost.php?postid=gnome26review&page=1 ?
<socomm> oscarh: I know the bios worked with FreeBSD, but apparently not with GNU/Linux so I flashed it. I'm not saying this will work in your case, just a thought though.
<oscarh> socomm, just wanted to know..
<bronson> Is there any way to tell the kernel to use a subdirecotry as root?
<bronson> i.e. "root=/dev/hda1,/ubuntu"
<Hammi> hey guys
<Hammi> join www.ubuntu-forum.de
<oscarh> bronson, why on earth?
<oscarh> Hammi, even if i don't know deuch
<socomm> bronson: chroot maybe?
<bronson> I'd like to boot 2 distros from the same partition.
<oscarh> or german meybee
<bronson> Problem with chroot is it means modifying the initscripts.
<socomm> oscarh: Deutsch.
<Amaranth> oh, i see
<bronson> It seems like it should be easy...
<oscarh> socomm, i know, a guard came and asked for id, i paniked .)
<bronson> 2 unmodified distros on the same partition.
<socomm> bronson: You can keep all the partitions on a new distro. Just make home swap partitions.
<Amaranth> Ubuntu customized the GNOME menus but 2.9.2's new menu system undid all that
<|QuaD-_> weird... my second harddrive isn't mounting :(
<bronson> socomm: ??  not sure what you mean.
<oscarh> bronson, you want the same root partition but diferent root?
<bronson> oscarh: exactly.
<socomm> bronson make your home and swap partitions indipendent, and have the two distros have seperate root partition.
<oscarh> bronson, why?
<RuffianSoldier> whats the command to see what version something is?
<bronson> oscarh: so I don't have to repartition this disk.
<oscarh> why not  split the partition in two?
<oscarh> bronson, i guess :)
<mirak> what must I do to use the ati driver with kernel 2.6.9 ?
<mirak> is just building the source package of the driver enough ?
<intinig> does ubuntu have a gui apache2 conf tool?
<Hammi> could someone edit the topic and add the german ubuntu-forum?
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: ALT+F1 then ALFT+F7 to get back to X.
<bronson> socomm: Ah, yes.  True.  Repartitioning will fix this.
<RuffianSoldier> socomm ...........
<bronson> Crud.
<oscarh> bronson, i don't know how to do it, and i don't know if it's a good idea
* bronson breaks out the partitioning tools and messes up a perfectly running system...
<socomm> bronson: You can't have both distros share the same root, because they both install different libs/utils/etc.
<bronson> socomm: that's why each would use a subdir.
<bronson> Same as swaproot, but at boot time.
<socomm> bronson: You can make their respective root partitions small though and just dedicate the rest to your /home partition.
<bronson> true.  But that's a lot of surgery on an otherwise fine system.
<bronson> Oh well.  I guess it can't be done.
<bronson> That's a shame.
<oscarh> bronson, didn't say that..
<socomm> bronson: That's what I would do, but feel free to do it your way.
<socomm> bronson: Anything *CAN* be done, somethings just take alittle more time+dedications than others.
<bronson> OK, true.
<bronson> Oh well.  Guess it would require a kernel patch.
<bronson> That's a shame.  :)
<ddd> hi..
<Morphalus> since yesterday when i upgrade my warty for hoary, it breaks my gnome, removed shortcuts, menu in english (i'm french), and others shits...
<oscarh> it's funny, you always feel obligated to say hi before asking something  :)
<ddd> ubuntu live seems to me need more resource especially memory..
<oscarh> ddd, it's a cd, it's slow :)
<bronson> ddd: and it uses a ramdisk.
<jdub_> Morphalus: hoary is under very active development
<bob2> Morphalus: yes, it's the development version
<oscarh> ddd, it needs to steal some ram to make a "ramdisk"
<jdub_> Morphalus: it's currently using gnome upstream menus
<oscarh> bronson, :)
<bob2> Morphalus: please file bugs if no one else has
<jdub_> Morphalus: should be sorted out this weekend
<zAo^BrB> oke; I have a broken package; what to do? I cant reinstall; remove is nog an option (ubuntu-base dependend)
<Morphalus> yes i know but before 2 years ago the hoary dev was good
<ddd> yes but maybe it'll need to add some tool for create swap on hd
<ddd> right i created manually
<Morphalus> there isn't a nautilus shortcuts :D
<ddd> right now i created manually
<oscarh> ddd, it should be able to to that
<Morphalus> computer, etc... : no
<zAo^> how can I reinstall Gaim?
<ddd> oscarh, what is the tool?
<Gwildor|Work> Morphalus, it is being worked on......we are aware, should be fixed soon......just keep upgradeing, and by soon i mean a few days
<Morphalus> ok :)
<Gwildor|Work> :)
<oscarh> ddd, dunno really, it asked me if i wanted a cach file when i rescued a old laptop with 64M ram using a ubuntu live cd
<oscarh> haven't tried the live cd since
<Gwildor|Work> Morphalus, i freaked too, i use xfce4 now, but when i borked that, i went back to gnome and was like WTF
<oscarh> it makes some kind of knopix swapfile
<Morphalus> :)
<ddd> on knoppix there's
<Morphalus> i've one thing to say : ubuntu is a good distro ;)
<Gwildor|Work> yes it is
<Gwildor|Work> glad you like
<socomm> Ubuntu is all right.
<oscarh> ddd, called swap (or chach) .knopix or something
<socomm> zAo^: apt-get install gaim
<Gwildor|Work> i was thinking of trying out Archlinux, but my love for ubntu wont let me
<zAo^> What happens when I remove ubuntu-desktop????
<bob2> zAo^: nothing, directly
<Gwildor|Work> zAo^, go ahead............it is safe
<zerokarmaleft> zAo^, nothing, it's a metapackage
<socomm> zAo^: That will reinstall gaim if there is a new version available.
<bob2> zAo^: but it makes upgrades more complicated
<zAo^> Oke, thanks all :)
<Morphalus> normally i use slackware, my prefered distro, but since i use ubuntu i'm convinced
<ddd> oscarh, nope it just came with 'mkswap' and 'swapon'
<oscarh> ddd, but that's for making a swap partition
<socomm> Slackware was a bit heavy last time I tried it. Could have been because of GNOME though.
<oscarh> ddd, it created a swapfile for me
<oscarh> hang on
<ddd> yeah but of course we can make file swap with than tool too
<Morphalus> when you tried slackware, what release was it ? (sorry for my english :))
<Gwildor|Work> Morphalus, english was fine :)
<socomm> MornHyland: 10.0
<Morphalus> :)
<Morphalus> bad TAB :p
<socomm> Doh!
<oscarh> ddd, go ahead then!
<socomm> Morphalus: Slackware 10.0 + Dropline.
<zenpod> oscarh, I have that apt error for mplayer.. is there a flood channel I can paste it in, or something?
<oscarh> zenpod, /msg?
<zenpod> ok
<Morphalus> dropline is an entire system lol
<socomm> MornHyland: I know.
<zenpod> oscarh, pasted
<ddd> i thought it cause ubuntu based on morphix,on knoppix we can crete it auto :) (it's good for new comer:)
<socomm> Damn X^(
<socomm> Morphalus.
<zenpod> oscarh, same error occurs with mplayer-586 too
<socomm> Not MornHyland.
<Morphalus> i know when you speak to MornHyland you speak to me :p
<socomm> ddd: You can create your own LiveCD, checkout slax they have a script there designed especially designed for that.
<oscarh> ddd, sorry, i don't really know, but i guess i can look into it in a minute or two
<RuffianSoldier> barn animal
<socomm> ddd: Let me get a link for you.
<hub> hi
<ddd> ok
<Morphalus> slack 10.0 is not heavy to use !
<hub> I just upgraded from Debian/unstable to Ubunutu/Hoary
<hub> in gnome, I no longer have workspace switching with ctrl-meta-arrow
<hub> why ?
<socomm> Morphalus: Yes I know, GNOME was the more probable culprit.
<|QuaD-__> hub: at least you have a working desktop :)
<derJunior> someone an idea for my problem? http://www.nopaste.info/?id=79
<|QuaD-__> kde and gnome are fighting for a file on mine
<Morphalus> i tried use dropline on a slack 10.0, bad result :( so i don't try now
<hub> never had KDE installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<|QuaD-__> hub: me neither
<hub> other than that, works fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*hexreo@65.185.106.*]  by daniels
* THE-DONE was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<socomm> ddd: http://www.linux-live.org/
<socomm> MornHyland: I understand.
<daniels> (onjoin spamming)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<socomm> Grrrrrrr. Morphalus, not MornHyland.
<jdub> thanks daniels
<Morphalus> lol
<daniels> no worries
<daniels> to share ...
<ddd> socomm:one of reason I used ubuntu and debian cause they use gnome as default wm :)
* socomm slaps self.
<mos__> whats the format for a hosts entry?
<hub> the other problem is that the wirelss applet says "no wireless device"
<hub> but eth1 is available on my airport carfd
<hub> (it has worked)
<Rocha> How can I know the name of the distribution i'm running from the command line?
<socomm> ddd: GNOME == DE. Metacity == WM.
<Morphalus> the force of slackware for me, it is a distro who i've an entire liberty, when i break the system, i go to back simply
<ddd> socomm, OK :)
<RuffianSoldier> HOw do I upgrade my dependencies to hoary
<RuffianSoldier> I just want one app from hoary repos
<Morphalus> apt-get dist-upgrade
<RuffianSoldier> I dont want a whole upgrade
<billytwowilly> isn't the guy who makes slackware really sick right now?
<RuffianSoldier> I just want to snatch something from the repos
<|QuaD-__> oddly enough if i try to remove kdelibs4, kdelibs-bin, or kdelibs-data it tries to remove gnome
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: you can do that, but it's not supported and probably won't work at this point
<|QuaD-__> lol
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - Just getting something from the repos?
<socomm> Morphalus: You might like FreeBSD.
<socomm> RuffianSoldier: Huh?
<Morphalus> to install the last beep media player i change repos to hoary and after install it i rechange repos to warty
<billytwowilly> quad you're stuck in the same dependency hell I was.
<|QuaD-__> billytwowilly: how did you fix it
<bob2> how did you manage to get into 'dependency hell'?
<|QuaD-__> bob2: i am in it now
<Morphalus> and i tried to use freebsd but i had a problem, i don't forget what was the problem
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, let me make sure you are in the same situation I was first;) it's trying to remove gnome panel right? Because you had some kde stuff installed, it did an upgrade and failed?
<Morphalus> i don't forget = i forget :)
<ddd> socomm, have u ever try that live-cd script?
<|QuaD-__> apt-get remove kdelibs-bin also removes  gnome-applets gnome-applets-data gnome-panel gnome-panel-data kdelibs-bin
<socomm> ddd: No but I've tried the Freesbie script.
<|QuaD-__> thats not apt-get remove its aptitude remove
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, yah, you are in the same situation. It's because of the menus change.
<socomm> ddd: I was thinking about building my own live-cd with emulators+roms but never had the hdd space to do it.
<|QuaD-__> billytwowilly: if i remove the gnome panel, i lose all the icons i put on there though right?
<Morphalus> but the system of partitionning of freebsd is strange
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, I fixed it by going to command line and using dpkg -r --remove-all and individually deleting each of the conflicting kde packages.
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, then I dist-upgraded and gnome fixed itself.
<socomm> MornHyland: Yes it's alittle different, but after awhile you'll get used to it.
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, It's a gigantic PITA.
<|QuaD-__> billytwowilly: do you still have your customized panels from b4?
<Morphalus> i will re read documentations about freebsd
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, the menus are completely screwed right now. They are gnome default. I still have my panels, but the applications and actions menu are totally different.
<socomm> Morphalus: Yeah, I think you'll like FreeBSD. The kernel  compilation is very easy, and the ports system is a joy to use.
<Morphalus> :)
<|QuaD-__> billytwowilly: thats why i don't want to do anything yet
<zenpod> is anyone else getting dependancy errors for mplayer-586 from merillat in warty?
<mos__> zenpod: yeah
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, well, you can try to use it like it is, but it might be unstable...
<socomm> zenpod: I use mplayer-nogui.
<zenpod> mos__, so basically, I will never be able to install mplayer in warty, since I don't think warty is about to have it's packages updated
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, what kde stuff do you have installed anyway?
<zenpod> socomm, same error for me with that
<|QuaD-__> none
<|QuaD-__> i don't think
<mos__> zenpod: apparently they upgraded some dependancies and arent on that repo yet
<|QuaD-__> i had somehting
<|QuaD-__> i guess i never removed the libs
<zenpod> mos__, yeah.  I have no idea what to do about it.
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, then just use dpkg to delete the kde stuff that is conflicting. You'll have to do that eventually anyway.
<zenpod> mplayer-custom in multiverse crashes
<zenpod> so that's not an option
<|QuaD-__> billytwowilly: how do i make sure there are no dependencies that i am forgetting about
<mos__> zenpod: well you could add more debian repos as universe but i advise against that
<art> hi
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, if you do an apt-get dist-upgrade it will tell you what is conflicting. Don't let it go through with it though.
<|QuaD-__> before or after i remove the libs?
<zenpod> mos__, so prettymuch anyone who doesn't already have mplayer installed is screwed?
<zenpod> or has to compile from source?
<mos__> zenpod: yeah pretty much
<zenpod> that.. sucks.
<trans_err> does the vnc server included in gnome include the java client?
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, apt-get dist-upgrade first, don't let it go through with it, note what kde stuff is conflicting, dpkg -r --force-all package name, then dist-upgrade again, note what that borked on the kde side, then dpkg -r --force-all those packages
<ddd> ok think it's enough with test on livecd i'll reboot then :) conclusion:not too bad :)
<billytwowilly> Then dist-upgrade again and let it go through. That should fix it.
* ddd dead
<scizzo> seems like logitech x-flat keyboard works fine under ubuntu
<mos__> zenpod: i belive that there is an app to convert .rpms to .debs and i think mplayer has rpms you could get
<|QuaD-__> billytwowilly: dist upgrade with a -f
<art> is it possible to transfer an iptables file saved under Mandrake Linux 10.1 with an "service iptables save" command to a freshly installed ubuntu Installation?
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, I don't know what the -f will do. Just don't let dist-upgrade actually go through with it until you get rid of the kde stuff.
<scizzo> mos__: you mean alien?
<oik> I've found a workaround for my b0rked x.org/hoary
<|QuaD-__> without -f : gnome-panel: Depends: gnome-menus but it is not installed
<mos__> i think thats what its called
<punkass> this isnt really a ubuntu releated question but:
<scizzo> mos__: alien can konvert rpms to debs
<jo> Hello, I want to use free Java tools with Ubuntu. I already noticed that sable-vm can be used as a virtual machine. But which Java compiler should I use?
<punkass> i have 24 mil line file and i want to get the last 3 mill lines out of it...what would be the best way?....i was going to try a tail -3000000 > newfile.txt
<oik> should I file a bug so that the workaround is enabled by default?
<billytwowilly> |QuaD-, oh.. apt is already borken then... Do you remember what package the gnome-menus package conflicted with? I think it was kdelibs-data
<eruin> whats that program nano is based on / a clone of?
<jo> eruin, pico
<eruin> cheers =)
<mos__> jeeezus 24 million lines... thats a big file punkass
<socomm> eruin: pico, which is part of the pine email program.
<oik> jo: isn't gcj the least buggy free java?
<jo> oik, but can gcj ouput .class files instead of native code?
<oik> yes
<Rene_S> No arabica is the least buggy, used to be Columbian but one too many bugs
<RuffianSoldier> Anyone here use GDesklets?
<Rene_S> I hear that Jamaican Bluemountain is good too but its really non-free
<jo> oik, oh ok, didn't know that. I have always used the Sun VM, but wanted to try the free tools too. Guess Mono's got an advantage here, since MS .NET isn't available for Linux while Sun's VM is. The classpath hackers certainly deserve some respect too ;-)
<punkass> mos__: hehe yes it is
* billytwowilly isn't sure if Rene_S is talking about coffee, software or drugs
<art> anybody know where iptables saves its configs in ubuntu? the Directory it was located in Mandrake 10.1 doesnt exist in ubuntu
<oik> jo: also look at jikes
<Rene_S> billytwowilly, pick one and go with it.  I was doing coffee
<jo> oik, I did try jikes, but it could't find the class library... Maybe gcj will automatically find the library :-) Damn I'm spoiled...
<ToTo> http://tilde.homelinux.org/~toto/Gnome-Tormso.png
<Rene_S> Poor actions menu, had to take one for the team this week eh ?
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here use Gdesklets?
<zAo^> can I just do a apt-get update; apt-get upgrade for hoarty? (ATI Radeon)
<oik> jo: what are you using java for, as a matter of interest?
<Rene_S> aww man toto. your screen shot got stuck half way and my wife hit me in the head, she thought the hut tops were nipples
<jo> to work on a program that started as a school project a few years ago... -> Developing :-)
<|QuaD-__> ToTo: you running gdesklets?
<jo> oik, I suppose most existing jdk-1.4 programs won't run with the free tools?
<ToTo> |QuaD-, no
<oik> jo: nope
<|QuaD-__> toto: what is the memory meter
<oik> jo: not unless they were written specially to work with them
<ToTo> torsmo
<defunkt> can somone help me install an mp3 encoder so that i can rip cds to mp3s in sound juicer?
<|QuaD-__> thats nice i like it
<jo> oik, such as Eclipse?
<mos__> i need to go kill my isp....thier dns server is down
<PotajiTo> lol it really look like tow nipples xD
<oik> jo: eclipse does work with gcj
<oik> but it had a lot of effort put into making it work (mainly redhat). which is similar to being specially written, i suppose!
<eruin> yay, my pretty host :)
<TibiaHater> wow..
<TibiaHater> i removed evolution from ubuntu
<TibiaHater> and....
<Rene_S> PotajiTo, yeah my wife pointed that out with a chatelaine magazine to the skull, she is not helpfull
<|QuaD-__> TibiaHater: i did that toooo
<TibiaHater> the gnome panel along with gaim also where removed
<TibiaHater> :s
<Benotti> Ive downloaded the firefox 1.0 binary from mozilla.org and I can install it, but how do I install it on top of v0.9.3? (so the shortcut in the menu and toppanel point to v1.0)
<catdog> zenpod: no joy with multimedia howto, then? (re: mplayer install)
<jo> oik, which Java version is _completely_ supported? Rewriting Eclipse to get it running on gcj kind of defeats the purpose of free java VM's and compilers.
<mos__> TibiaHater: you only have to leave one part on there (evolution-server i belive)
<TibiaHater> but |QuaD-__ did it remove the GNOME PANEL???
<TibiaHater> i gues...
<TibiaHater> but well
<TibiaHater> i reinstalled the gnome panel and gaim
<TibiaHater> ...
<TibiaHater> everything is fine again
<zenpod> catdog, some of the files mentioned no longer exist
<oik_> jo: not at all - most of the effort in getting eclipse to run on gcj was fixes/improvements to gcj, not eclipse.
<|QuaD-__> TibiaHater: nope
<oik_> ... if that makes any sense
<TibiaHater> ohh
<TibiaHater> ok
<TibiaHater> :)
<TibiaHater> anyone here whos into wifi?
<jo> oik_, oh ok I see. That's good :-) I thought they changed Eclipse's source code to get it running
<catdog> zenpod: ah, you're right. The links have changed. However, if you go to the mplayer homepage (sorry, no link, google for it), you'll get fresh links.
<jo> oik_: mmm...gcj complains about a missing spec file and jikes can't find the class library..
<oik> jo: jikes needs a separate JRE to work, I believe
<catdog> zenpod: the howto is slightly out of date with the exact version numbers, but otherwise it works okay
<Nighty> hi! which version of gnome is included in ubuntu
<oik> jo: I am using sun's JDK, not GCJ, so I can't really comment on spec files and suchlike.
<mos__> Nighty: its not the latest one yet
<Nighty> 2.6?
<jo> oik, no problem, I think I'll return to Sun's too for now..
<zenpod> catdog, where do I get the current version numbers?
<Ribs> wtf
<Ribs> every time I use Abiword, it thinks I'm typeing menu shortcuts
<Ribs> when I'm just actually typing
<oik> jo: hopefully the GCJ thing is just a packaging problem, but at least the sun stuff works.
* TibiaHater brb
<jo> oik, thanks for your help. I'm off now, bye!
<trans_err> does vino have the http server built in?
<eruin> how would I set the default shell for my user from commandline?
<eruin> without root/sudo
<eruin> at all possible?
<akabigbro> Hello all.
<eruin> the server I'm sshing into has me set up with tcsh by default, which I'm totally unfamiliar with
<akabigbro> Is there a hardware compatibility list that can be viewed?
<magneto> any devs around?
<magneto> developers?
<Amaranth> What kind of developers?
<Rene_S> film ?
<magneto> hoary
<magneto> gnome
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> you mean ubuntu?
<Amaranth> GNOME is something different and hoary is a version of Ubuntu
<magneto> uhh no i mean windows xp
<magneto> The ubuntu devs in charge of gnome
<jab> hehe
<Amaranth> maintainer says Maintainer: Jordi Mallach <jordi@debian.org>
<Amaranth> whats the problem?
<wood1> Hi to all
<magneto> hoary menus
<Amaranth> yeah, known issue
<magneto> which aspect is known
<Amaranth> GNOME switched to the freedesktop.org menu specification
<magneto> i know
<akabigbro> I just wanted to find out if the D-Link DWL-650+ is compatible with Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> akabigbro: If it's compatible with one distro it should be compatible for all of them.
<Amaranth> magneto: Ok, be more specific.
<magneto> but that shouldnt have removed applications:/// should it? or right click shortcut addition to menus
<Amaranth> pretty sure that's a side effect of the change
<Amaranth> they don't have the new system finished yet
<tritium> Is there an "incoming" for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> incoming?
<akabigbro> well, lets put it this way: The Intel Pro Wireless is supported under all of the distributions, but you have to compile it yourself...under Ubuntu I did not have to compile the driver for the ipw1100
<tritium> Amaranth, where new packages are placed before they're put into the pool.
<akabigbro> ipw2100
<Amaranth> tritium: afaik they just go straight to the pool
<tritium> I see.
<farruinn> magneto, so says Jeff Waugh: "This is a temporary reversion to the upstream menu layout while we port our changes to the new upstream menu system It's more important that the new menu code is tested than we have our changes present in the devel branch of Ubuntu."
<magneto> farruinn- thanks Im familiar with that just wanted to ask a specific question if I could catch the right person but I will use email and the mailing lists
<tritium> I'm just too excited about evolution 2.0.3 -- this bug is finally fixed: http://bugzilla.ximian.com/show_bug.cgi?id=67991
<farruinn> magneto, ok.  I think the key word in that e-mail is *temporary*, so I'm sure the problems that people are experiencing aren't permanent
<wezzer> greetings from fresh installed ubuntu :)
<|QuaD-__> wezzer: nice :)
<hub> wezzer: I just upgraded from Debian
<hub> today
<wezzer> :)
<wezzer> Ubuntu is very nice
<magneto> faruinn- i know that cmon its the dang dev branch- there are some issues that arent in the mailing list or in the forums that might just be administrative moves and not just things that are broken
<trans_err> I want to run a vncserver to share :0, but vncserver says that a vnc is already running at :0... an examination of my jobs reveals no such thing
<farruinn> vino is your vnc server
<trans_err> no, i removed vino
<farruinn> oh, no idea then
<trans_err> vino doesn't have the java client
<|QuaD-__> trans_err: i think sharing :0 is difficult
<trans_err> |QuaD-__, vino did it
<magneto> farruinn- i know :) but i do appreciate the attempt
<farruinn> magneto, no offense meant, it's just that there are people of many varying levels of experience/knowledge on this channel
<|QuaD-__> trans_err: interesting
<|QuaD-__> we need a ncurses client for thunderbird :)
<magneto> i know farruinn thats why i said i appreciate the attempt - i know you guys are here helping
<catdog> zenpod: sorry been afk. mplayer's download page is here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html. All you need do is take the latest source (v1.0pre5), codecs (essential package), fonts (arial, western) and skin (blue). Download them into your home directory and follow the howto.
<farruinn> I'm having trouble with mysqld.  It appears to be listening (I've commented out skip-networking) but it's not accepting connections. I have _no_ mysql knowledge
<farruinn> Any thoughts?
<catdog> zenpod: as I say, the font pakage's version number varies slightly from that on the howto page, but if you just change the number appropriately it should work without problem.
<akabigbro> so there is no hardware matrix that I can reference?
<catdog> zenpod: Also, if you're planning to use mplayer's mencoder to make DivX files, install lame and liblame dev from M
<catdog> zenpod. bah. ...from the Marillat repos.
<farruinn> akabigbro, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport ?
<farruinn> aka, I see ipw2100 and ipw2200 listed, looks like people have had more luck with the 2200, or the 2100 hasn't been tested much
<akabigbro> farruinn: that was very helpfull, the DWL-650+ is supported just as the ipw2100 and yes the ipw2200 is; Thank you very much.
* farruinn loves ubuntu's wiki
<nowlin> is it possible to get thom's networkmanager to work in debian??
<palle1> can't i burn iso and bin files in k3b???
<magneto> palle1 iso yes bin no
<Ribs> iso2bin soon fixes that
<Ribs> Gnome can burn .iso files itself anyway
<magneto> for bins u need an app to change them to iso's  google for bin cue to iso its a commandline app that will  -i defer to ribs
<palle1> magneto: what should i do if i wan't to burn bin then?
<magneto> iso2bin
<Ribs> erm
<Ribs> bin2iso :)
<palle1> okay thanx
<Ribs> I knew what I meant :P
<farruinn> Ribs, haha, I was wondering about that =)
<Ribs> *I* knew what I meant, that's all that matters
<britt_radiofree> can someone confirm that typeahead does not work in epiphany?
<LinuxJones> Does anybody have any experience with hosting a BitTorrent stream ?
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: no, but i don't assume its that hard, whats the problem
<painiac> anyone here knows how i can update my glibc? its not in apt-get apparently
<|QuaD-__> painiac: warty or hoary
<painiac> warty on amd64
<painiac> its 2.2 now should get it to atleast 2.3.3
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, I am looking for some statistical comparison between traditional file transfer methods like ftp and Bittorrent. I need to know how much potential bandwidth savings you gain by using BT over say FTP or Http.
<|QuaD-__> warty is frozen... so it won't be put into their archives
<|QuaD-__> painiac: you can pull the source from hoary
<|QuaD-__> and compile it
<painiac> how do i do that?
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: hmm
<|QuaD-__> couldn't tell you there... i don't think you "save" any
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, I know it is going to vary depending on client's behind routers etc.. jsut a head to head comparison
<farruinn> painiac, I think the easiest way is to do it through synaptic
<|QuaD-__> you still transfer the same size files
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, eh ?
<magneto> linuxjones- google theres plenty of info out there
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, yeah but the clients help with the distribution as well
<Synek> Hm
<LinuxJones> magneto, ya :)
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: you aren't saving bandwith... transferring a 70mb file is 70mb on ftp, http, and bt
<catdog> painiac: Well, you can change the appropriate lines in /etc/apt/sources.list so they read hoary rather than warty, do your upgrade, then change them back.
<|QuaD-__> i would actually imagine that bt is worse
<|QuaD-__> but i odn't know for sure
<magneto> tru quad - with loss and errors
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, but the clients help with distributing the data to each other as opposed to getting it all from 1 server
<Synek> Actually if you have a good pipe bt is more effcient
<farruinn> catdog, wouldn't that break his apt?
<Synek> you don't rely on one's server speed
<zenpod> Can anyone tell me where I can find the industrial theme for the warty firefox?
<catdog> painiac: but don't blame ubuntu if things break....
<magneto> linuxjones - sometimes i download 350mb for a 320mb file with bt
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: right
<|QuaD-__> magneto: i was thinking about the extra connections causing extra overhead
<catdog> farruinn: well, yes :)
<painiac> catdog wouldn't dare
<|QuaD-__> magneto: i didn't think about errors
<LinuxJones> magneto, that's odd
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: no it isn't
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: there are errors all the time
<catdog> I've used hoary's version of ndiswrapper like that.
<magneto> Linuxjones- no its common
<magneto> moreso with bt than ftp scp http
<farruinn> painiac, I think if you add the hoary repository to your sources.list but then go to synaptic's "expert" preference pane and select warty as the default archive you'll be safe
<|QuaD-__> and the bt requires more cpu time, because it does checksums regardless of your preferences
<LinuxJones> magneto, Isn't tracker information also downloaded to get the different bits from different clients. Maybe that adds to the overhead as well
<farruinn> painiac, that way you can add specific packages from hoary while maintaining a warty install
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: this stuff to the overhead is soo small, the point is that a 70mb file IS a 70mb file
<farruinn> painiac, but really I would suggest you just go with what's in warty, I mean it's not that stale
<LinuxJones> magneto, I't research time regardless ;)
<newtolinux> how would i update every package on my system?
<catdog> farruinn: that's essentially what I meant
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: what do you need the data for
<farruinn> newtolinux, sudo apt-get upgrade
<farruinn> at the terminal
<magneto> Linuxjones: is it for server load issues?
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, a project I am working on for later this fall
<LinuxJones> magneto, yes
<|QuaD-__> what type
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, distribution of lots and lots of data :D
<newtolinux> Reading Package Lists... Done
<newtolinux> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<newtolinux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<newtolinux> does tha mean im fully uptodate?
<farruinn> yes
<magneto> linuxjones-  could be a cheap solution
<painiac> farruinn, i need that lib to install Q3 and ET
<magneto> depending on a few things
<painiac> wont install on AMD64 with the 2.2 version
<|QuaD-__> magneto: its not ideal in EVERY situation
<newtolinux> another question, how long does it take to receive cd's orderd at the ubuntu site
<magneto> im assuming the data changes daily weekly - disparate locations
<farruinn> painiac, ok, if there's aren't warty packages for those then you probably want to go with what I mentioned before
<LinuxJones> magneto, I am thinking that RSS combined with BT will work quite nicely, I guess I will goto a BT irc channel and ask some questions. Thanks for the info guys :)
<magneto> quad- of course not- but he obviously wants a nonstandard solution
<painiac> will try it :)
<magneto> gl linuxjones
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, ftp or http is far too expensive for my limited budget
<LinuxJones> ty :)
<|QuaD-__> painiac: ?
<palle1> when i try to open an iso file in k3b it says "could not open document!"
<farruinn> painiac, just keep in mind that's what I *would* do, not saying I've ever done it ;-)
<AndyR> lo ppl
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: don't forget, people have to sitll have the tracker and fully downloaded fil on there come to seed
<farruinn> palle1, nautilus or cdrecord aren't working?
<magneto> palle1 - choose burn data disc
<painiac> farruinn, doesn't matter, its on a test machine, it it is fuckz0red i just reinstall
<painiac> firt it = if
<magneto> palle1- permissions?
<farruinn> painiac, haha, those machiens are always the most fun!
<painiac> especially since it is not mine :)
<palle1> nautilus is working cdrecord i don't know...
<painiac> its for a friend of my brother, he wanted a new PC but no more windows :p
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, yeah but I am hoping people will be generous :)
<painiac> so i'm trying out this distro to see if it would be good for him
<MFen> all right, all the howtos are lying. how do you enable nfs on ubuntu?
<painiac> i'm a gentoo user myself
<farruinn> palle1, if you just right-click on the iso in nautilus you get the option to burn to disc
<|QuaD-__> LinuxJones: how much bandwith do you need?
<newtolinux> question, how long does it take to receive cd's orderd at the ubuntu site?
<|QuaD-__> i pay 3.95/month for 5GB and 110 gb of transfer per month
<palle1> aha, ok thnx farruinn =)
<|QuaD-__> i can hook you up with the guy
<MFen> i've added our network addresses to /etc/hosts.allow, i've fixed /etc/default/portmap and it still binds to localhost
<MFen> what's the problem?
<MFen> o
<MFen> i get connection refused on e.g. showmount
<MFen> and netstat -l shows that the services are bound to localhost.localdomain
<magneto> Quad- what about php and mysql? can I get the info too :)
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, Off the top of my head about 150 gig/month
<catdog> newtolinux: I don't know, but don't expect them anytime soon if you've only just requested (I think the region of 6-8 weeks might be accurate - anyone?)
<|QuaD-__> magneto: sure pm me
<LinuxJones> |QuaD-__, wtf, that's incredible. Wherre are the servers located in the US ?
<|QuaD-__> florida
<painiac> farruinn, were do i find what to add to sources.list?
<palle1> when i doubleclick on the iso-file it seems corrupted files and folders are named ______ ___  ____ _______
<palle1> or it's suposed to be like that?
<|QuaD-__> magneto, Linuxjones: instead of talking here, pm me about this, because its offtopic
<farruinn> painiac, just create a new line that mimics the line already there (deb http://archive....) but enter hoary instead of warty
<painiac> oh ok
<painiac> thx
<Muskrat>  Suppose that real objects acted like subatomic particals (ie: quantinum physics). Now, you have a manufacturing plant, in which you package toys for Mattel. On your input conveyor belt, you have a random assortment of Barbie dolls and Kens. Half the toys, no matter the type, come with a white shirt, while the other half come with a black shirt.
<Muskrat> 
<Muskrat> At the first juntion, you have a machine in which will split the inputted dolls into a Ken conveyor belt and a Barbie conveyor belt. At the end of these lines, you package the dolls and ship them out. The stores are happy that the Kens are in the Ken boxes, and the Barbies are in the Barbie boxes, but would like the different Kens and Barbies to be packaged with a label saying if they have a white or a black shirt to make them easier to org
<Muskrat> 
<Muskrat>  When you ship out your boxes to the stores, they soon call back and complain about a packaging mistake. What was the mistake?
<|QuaD-__> LOL
<newtolinux> anyone know how long it takes to ship the ubuntu cd's?
<scoon> newtolinux, a while.  some ordered in October and have yet to get them
<scoon> others seem to get them pretty quick
<Muskrat> took about 3 months for me to get them
<newtolinux> :/
<Ribs> Given it's free, you can't complain :P
<Muskrat> yup
<Synek> ;)
<z99tms> Hey folks..........anyone have any trouble getting their dialup working?
<z99tms> I downloaded gnome-ppp, but it won't detect my modem
<Synek> nope, isdn just working fine
<z99tms> toshiba laptop
<Muskrat> I had forgotten, it arrived and i was like wtf is ubuntu
<ulisse> Hi all
<hypa7ia> hey anyone know how to enable incoming ssh on the livecd?
<Ribs> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
* hypa7ia tries that
<Ribs> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start ?
<Ribs> (no d)
* hypa7ia nods
<Ribs> I'm just guessing here
<Ribs> prehaps it's not on there at all
<Ribs> *shrug*
<hypa7ia> i think it isn't :-/
<farruinn> is sshd part of the default install?
* farruinn doesn't think so
<hypa7ia> nor the livecd
<RuffianSoldier> http://img19.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img19&image=screenshot6zb.png
<hypa7ia> nice, RuffianSoldier
<lizdeika> now thats one sick desktop
<RuffianSoldier> TY
<RuffianSoldier> Its BeatrIX Linux - its based off Ubuntu and Knoppix
<hypa7ia> what do you use for the dock?
<RuffianSoldier> GDesklets
<RuffianSoldier> I added hoary repos just ot get it lol
<|QuaD-__> RuffianSoldier: thats when i upgraded to hoary :)
<RuffianSoldier> Ya BeatrIX uses Ubuntu repos - and its Knoppix remeastered
<RuffianSoldier> its very slick
<hypa7ia> neatoooo
<hypa7ia> i want hoary :-/
<hypa7ia> last attempt trashed everything tho :-((
<Ribs> hypa7ia: Wait until April :P
<Ribs> April fool! mwhahaha
* hypa7ia cries
<hypa7ia> i'll wait till there's a slightly more working installer
<hypa7ia> then do a clean hoary install
<afonit> if anyone on here is doing the horay updates, does it include inkscape .40?
<BockBilbo> hello
<Ribs> yes
<Ribs> 0.40-1
<magneto> hypa- im running hoary - no crashes here
<hypa7ia> it wasn't a crash... i was a dumbass and didn't switch to utf-8 before upgrading...
<magneto> ohhhh upgrade
<theine> what's this new /.dev directory I suddenly have?
<magneto> i didnt dare try that
<magneto> i just backed up  my /etc and /home/ and /boot and did a new install
* hypa7ia nods
<hypa7ia> i tried installing
<hypa7ia> but the cd didn't get my lappy's cd drive
<magneto> hypa - thats weird - im running on a dell now with dvd-cdrw-  that could be fixed though hypa :)
<hypa7ia> yeah, i'm sure it will be
<|QuaD-__> i have this crontab listing: * */3 * * * php -r "include(dsafdsafds);"
<|QuaD-__> i want it to happen every 3 hours, but it happens every minute or so
<|QuaD-__> and it emails me everytime it happens
<|QuaD-__> how can i stop it from eamiling me and time it right
<strestout1_> anyone here? i'm having a big problem with ubuntu since i updated to hoary
<housetier> |QuaD- to stop from emailing redirect the output to /dev/null
<|QuaD-__> so just add a >null?
<strestout1_> oh good people are here...since i update to hoary yesterday, when i put my login name and password and hit enter, my entire system freezes
<farruinn> strestout1_, is this only at gdm or at the command line too?
<strestout1_> gdm
<Ribs> strestout1_: Which is why you shouldn't be using hoary unless you really know what you are doing.
<Ribs> do yourself a favour, go back
<farruinn> strest
<strestout1_> yes?
<painiac> farruinn, i added the sources and stuff, but i can't find the glibc-package :s
<farruinn> painiac, I thinkt he package it libc6
<strestout1_> problem with going back to warty is that my mouse kinda quits working after a while
<padlefot> thats XF96
<padlefot> not worty
<farruinn> strestout1_, try going to pseudo terminal 1 (alt+ctrl+F1) and login there
<padlefot> *86
<strestout1_> it will still move, but i cant click anything
<strestout1_> np...ty farruinn
<farruinn> strestout1_, if you can login there then try to mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.old
<farruinn> that may or may not work though because usually if that's the problem y ou get an error from gdm
<farruinn> as opposed to a freeze
<strestout1_> i was hoping there would be an easier fix than going back to warty...i will try that today farruinn
<strestout1_> thanx again
<karlheg> Applications | Multimedia | Music Player does not work.  Is this known?  FAQ?  Where?
<Ribs> karlheg: works just fine here.
<karlheg> Here it just hangs and makes no sound.
<Ribs> Does sound in general work?
<karlheg> This is a fresh Warty install on a laptop with i810 audio.
<Ribs> Do you hear that funky ubuntu tune when you log in?
<entil> hello all
<karlheg> Yes.
<karlheg> Sounds for desktop events play.
<andrea> hi
<karlheg> Yup.
<karlheg> I like it.
<entil> do you have time for a stupid question concerning installation from a usb cdrom drive?-)
<karlheg> Ubuntu is what Debian belongs being.
<entil> ie. has anone accomplished this? :)
<karlheg> Does your BIOS boot it?
<beb0s> entil: not me, sorry
<Ribs> enabl: if the BIOS can boot from it, I suspect you'll be okay
<karlheg> Hmmm... but when linux takes over, it must load driver for that USB CD.
<entil> karl: I must boot from pxe, and it goes pretty well pretty far, it says it mounted root ext2, must be the initrd, but then the kernel dies with VFS unable to mount root
<karlheg> PXE?  So you are net booting, not booting the USB CD
<entil> I tried pretty much anything, /dev/cdrom, /dev/usb/cd, /dev/sd, /dev/sda and all that, /dev/scd
<entil> oh no, that is not possible
<entil> I must change the root to point to the usb device for this to work
<karlheg> /dev/scd0 ?
<entil> of course I might be able to nfsroot the ubuntu installer
<entil> tried and failed
<karlheg> or /dev/scd
<entil> but if I do that I must almost certainly recompile a kernel for the installer
<entil> and /dev/scd failed
<carthikSchool> I need the kernel-source for my version of the kernel-image and it is not in the ubuntu repository. So can I use the debian repository's kernel?
* eim announces that MOHAA (Medal of Honor Allied Assault) Linux port is running fine on Ubuntu GNU/Linux (Warty). System: x86.
<entil> I have tried nine roots so far
<karlheg> History Channel on today... really cool shows about AI and Robotics.
<karlheg> carthikSchool, Probably.
<masquerade> does anyone know if ubuntu uses kernel sources directly from debian or do they patch their own
<entil> but there are some things that puzzle me, like, what does devfs=mount,dall really really mean?
<thoreauputic> entil: the device will have a number (/dev/sda1 or something ) not just /dev/sda
<carthikSchool> karlheg, it's my one and only laptop :)
<magneto> they patch their own masquerde
<carthikSchool> masquerade, :)
<karlheg> They may be patched for that quiet boot option and perhaps bootsplash.
<entil> I'd also like to know why the ubuntu kernel config is not included anywhere, or if it is, why is it so well hidden? :)
<karlheg> The Debian one will work fine though.
<masquerade> carthikHome__, sometimes the wording makes all the difference :P
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm trying to install Oracle 9i, the installer is GUI based but my server doesn't have XFree on it, so I am trying to launch the gui-based installer from my laptop, i am SSHing into the server via ssh -X 192.168.0.10 and i do "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.101:0.0" and try and run it but the installer exits saying could bring up display, my laptop (192.168.0.101) is Ubuntu 4.1
<karlheg> Isn't it in /boot/config-* ?
<magneto> entil hidden?
<magneto> yes
<cameron45> hey, is there any automated way to get apt-get'ed packages to show up in the gnome menu?
<magneto> yes kerlheg
<masquerade> entil, it might be in .config :P
<magneto> add them yourself cameron
<cameron45> update-menu does nothing visible
<cameron45> magneto, that's the only way?
<entil> uhm /boot is probably on the cd image
<karlheg> Kirsch, You should not need to 'export DISPLAY=...' since 'ssh -X' should already do that.  'ssh -X root@server' should work.
<magneto> cameron45 unless thats openbox update-menu doesnt do that
<entil> no it's not
<entil> err
<entil> and not on the initrd
<magneto> cameron45 not just OB but flux  etc
<Kirsch> karlheg: ok wel, it doesn't seem to be working either way... does my server need something so that I can bring up the GUI?
<karlheg> cameron45, install 'apt-src', fix it by adding a .desktop file, and send a patch to the right place.
<karlheg>  apt-src install programpackage
<karlheg> ;-)
<entil> hmm :P
<karlheg> xauth
<karlheg> sshd
<cameron45> but update-menus generates all these nice .desktop files... gnome just ignores them
<karlheg> Whatever libraries the installer program you are running needs to link against.
<karlheg> See first if you can launch 'xeyes'.
<karlheg> If it's looking at you, your connection is fine.
<magneto> cameron45 compare those to what you have in `/.gnome2.
<karlheg> ... or some X application to test with.
<Kirsch> karlheg: i installed xterm on the server to test it and it says "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.101:0.0"
<cameron45> they showed up in ~/.gnome2/apps/
<karlheg> cameron45, Ah.  Hmmm... not sure.  There must be a way.
<magneto> cameron45 compare those to what you have in `/.gnome2./vfolders/
<karlheg> Wrong display.  It should be looking for one on 127.0.0.1:10 or so.
<magneto> cameron45 compare those to what you have in `/.gnome2./vfolders/applications
<karlheg> ... with ssh -X.
<karlheg> Make sure the sshd has X forwarding enabled.
<karlheg> (at the server)
<Kirsch> how?
<beb0s> Kirsch: look in /etc/ssh/sshd.config
<cameron45> find . | grep  vfolder  shows nothing at all
<karlheg> emacs /etc/ssh/sshd.config
<Kirsch> ForardX11 Yes is there
<karlheg> dpkg --purge vi
<karlheg> !
<cameron45> magneto, i don't have a vfolders anywhere in my home
<magneto> cameron45: applications:/// from nautilus unless you are current in hoary-              cameron /home/user/.gnome2/vfolders/applications
<thoreauputic> and of course the ssh -X is an upper case X (seems obvious but it's caught me a few times)
<karlheg> Ok.
<entil> mmyeah
<Kirsch> rather "X11Forwarding yes"
<karlheg> How about 'xeyes'?
<entil> I tried to omit the root= option even, no bonus
<entil> VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,3)
<cameron45> magneto, ok, i see my gnome menu
<entil> does anyone please have the ubuntu kernel config or a pointer to it so I can see if I'm fighting a windmill here :P
<oly> hi, any filesystems supported in both windows and linux other than fat32 ?
<oly> cuz fat32 partitions have to be small
<entil> ohyeah, it gets worse than this
<entil> because usb-storage is a module
<karlheg> oly: vfat
<entil> is there a way to specify modules to be isntalled on the bootparam line?
<magneto> entil what are tryin to do
<oly> thanks karlheg will check it out
<magneto> usb drive?
<karlheg> oly: it's the windows 98 file system... basically fat32 with long file names
<entil> magneto: I boot the ubuntu installer, it loads linux but dies on the aforementioned VFS panic, when I try to install from a usb drive
<karlheg> Kirsch, Any luck?
<oly> okay but can partitions be bigger than 30gb ?
<magneto> ohhh
<oly> i want to format a 60gb hard disk to access with windows and linux
<entil> and now I should basically know if I must, if I can, nfsroot the installer OR install the usb-storage module on the bootparam line
<karlheg> Kirsch, What OS / Distro is on the server?
<Kirsch> karlheg: nope
<Kirsch> karlheg: RHFC2
<magneto> entil: have you checked in the ubuntuforums?
<magneto> im sure there is a work around entil
<entil> BUT it would have to do the insmod between mounting the initrd and the vfs death
<cameron45> magneto, so how do i get the debian menus into applications://
<magneto> so youre installing from a usb cd drive entil - hold on let me check something
<karlheg> Kirsch, 'ssh -X server', 'xterm'.
<karlheg> Does that do anything?
<entil> no bonus on the forums (or I'm blind)
<magneto> cameron: ~/.gnome2/vfolders/
<beb0s> any of you have upgraded a debian/sid to hoary ?
<entil> sure there are some topics like "Installation error" but they could contain anything and I dunno
<entil> maybe I should read through every message but that'd take too long :>
<karlheg> entil, perhaps you could install 'by hand' using the Live CD?
<oly> looks like vfat has same limitations though it just supports long file names
<oly> so i can not use that with a 60gb hard disk
<entil> karlheg: I wonder if I can even boot the live cd if I can't boot the installation cd any better than this
<karlheg> oly, you probably just need an external server directory over SAMBA ?
<karlheg> Try.
<entil> the funniest point is that I should just get this so far going that my sister can install by herself, it's her laptop and I don't really have time to do the geeky things I'd do if it were my own laptop
<oly> i need a file system supported by window and linux that also supports paritions larger than 60gb
<karlheg> Kirsch, 'ssh -X root@server', 'echo $DISPLAY' ?
<oly> well no, the hard disk is not set up yet :p
<entil> oly: there are tools like ext2fsd or somesuch for windows that allow access to ext3 filesystems; I heard one exists for reiserfs too
<oly> ah, cool thats what i need
<oly> i can not use ntfs cuz then i can not write to the partition
<oly> resierfs would be ideal
<karlheg> Anyone get 'network-manager-gnome' to work?
<oly> if i can use it in windows
<oly> will see if i can find an app that allows this then
<entil> oly: I'm afraid I don't know any more than this, my gut says reiserfs is very beta, and either way, I don't think it's native access, only a browser tool, so be warned
<karlheg> oly, I think you're just stuck with small partition size.  Do you need files that big, or just that much space?  Why not split it into multiple partitions?
<entil> Yet another Duel Boot/Grub problem <- Duel Boot almost describes my situation ;)
<oly> i could split it just seems silly when its used for media files :p
<karlheg> Can't XP combine drive letters on one mount tree now?
<karlheg> How big are they?  9.4 Gib, right?
<oly> anyway thanks for help
<oly> do not think reiser fs is beta
<karlheg> Don't tell us.
<entil> usb-storage-device-bootable installer
<entil> oh bugger
<oly> its part of ubuntu cuz i am using that now :p
<entil> that's MarksHoaryGoals
<entil> +from
<entil> so I guess that's that with that?
<entil> but that's also last edited a month ago
<magneto> entil try usb-uhci
<entil> magneto: how can I insmod on the kernel commandline?
<entil> hmm
<entil> can someone please point me to the direction of the ubuntu kernel config?
<entil> if I can make a new 2.6.8.1 based on that one, I can email the list on how I got this to work
<entil> or hmm
<entil> MAYBE it's included in the actual .deb
<entil> I'm also a bit tired, it's almost midnight here in finland, please forgive my rambling :)
<ilmari> entil: /boot/config-`uname -r`
<magneto> entil: open another terminal ctrl-alt f3
<beb0s> entil: same time here in italy :-)
<entil> ilmari: ok, I must then download the deb
<magneto> entil: insmod usb-uhci
<entil> beb0s: I thought you were in +1 of us
<entil> note that the server from which I boot is my desktop debian sid
<magneto> entil: at what point does the install crash
<entil> magneto: that is not good, sorry :P I can not insmod here
<beb0s> entil: aren't you on CET ?
<entil> it mounts the initrd (or something ext2 as root) and then panics with VFS: cannot find root device
<entil> beb: gmt+2
<entil> if that's cet :)
<entil> I can't remember anything but gmt/utc+-something :)
<magneto> entil: so you get no prompts it just dies right away?
<entil> magneto: exactly
<entil> a run-of-the-mill kernel panic
<magneto> entil: no boot or press enter option
<entil> I bypassed isolinux with the pxe setup
<entil> append DEBCONF_PRIORITY=critical vga=normal initrd=/ubuntu_initrd.gz ramdisk_size=10240 root=/dev/scd init=/linuxrc devfs=mount,dall rw --
<entil> that's what I boot with
<entil> ubuntu_initrd.gz is the same as the standard initrd.gz of ubuntu but iwth /etc/modules added with usb-storage
<entil> but that's no bonus either because this crashes before it has the chance for fs access
<beb0s> entil: it's 11pm here ... (but I'm also tired :-)
<entil> but really, I thank you now and try to do some studies for school.. I will download the ubuntu kernel deb tomorrow and see what I can make of it
<magneto> why dont u try appending usb-uhci which is what the usb-storage uses to connect to any usb device or ohci or ehci
<entil> magneto: where on the bootparam can I do this?
<magneto> "usb-uhci" inline with your other params
<magneto> then try the other usb modules if that doesnt help
<magneto> usdb-ohci
<magneto> usb-ohci rather
<magneto> and usb-ehci
<imka> i wonder when the ubuntu cd's will arrive. they'd make great xmas presents
<magneto> different hardware use different usb drivers
<entil> just perfect, the battery died
<magneto> lol
<entil> brb gotta get the recharger
<imka> is there any1 who ordered some and still didnt get them
<imka> ?
<entil> magneto: usb-storage should depmod all of them I think
<RuffianSoldier> how do I change the GDM theme?
<magneto> entil: ubuntu's install cd has an issue with usb devices for some people
<entil> append DEBCONF_PRIORITY=critical vga=normal initrd=/ubuntu_initrd.gz ramdisk_size=10240 usb-storage root=/dev/scd init=/linuxrc devfs=mount,dall rw --
<entil> that's what you're suggesting?
<magneto> Ruffian- login manager
<magneto> no entil
<entil> usb-uhci yes
<entil> but it is not enough without usb-storage, I'm pretty sure
<magneto> how come you cant boot normally
<magneto> no bios options?
<entil> the laptop bios supports only floppy, hd and pxe
<entil> and pxe booting per se is a trivial task to set up
<magneto> yeah youre right on the storage part
<entil> but I thank you, I will try to do my version of the ubuntu kernel for this pxe install tomorrow or during the weekend, subscribe to the list and speak there
<magneto> try that- yeah  i dont like debian kernels or ubuntus myself
<entil> (there's very little chance that I will ever use web forums that don't use mail lists as a backend)
<entil> I use -cko of kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko myself, based on dr. kolivas' -ck of kernel.kolivas.org :)
<magneto> entil: ubuntuforums has some forums which are precisely that
<entil> magneto: mirrored off the lists?
<entil> EXCELLENT
<entil> I'm writing a program to do this, but it has been idle for many months
<magneto> same here ckoverloaded3 2.6.9
<entil> my approach is a pluggable extension of the enemies-of-carlotta mail list manager
<entil> but now eoc is pluggable too, I should take some time to do some rewriting and new code
<entil> and now I'm digressing and rambling when I should study, shower and sleep at the same time, not do irc or ubuntu :D
<magneto> lol
<entil> thanks again and good night, cya on the list or here on irc later!
<magneto> same here
<pepsi_> okay, so to upgrade to hoary, i update my sources.list, upgrade, and THEN fix my locale?
<pepsi_> on my laptop i changed my locale before upgrading
<pepsi_> and it didnt look like i was sposed to do that
<Kamion> pepsi_: right
<craig> hello people.. Could I ask a question that isn't exactly ubuntu related..?
<craig> anybody?
<thoreauputic> craig: don't ask to ask - go ahead - if we think it's off topic we'll just flame you unmercifully (joke) :)
<craig> ok.. I'm trying to convice GStreamer to output files of decompressed music.. This is what I got so far gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location=/music/palookaville/wonderful_night.mp3 ! mad ! filesink location=wonderfulnight.wav
<[nir] > ???
<craig> the problem is.. the file is unreadable..
<[nir] > hello
<craig> I've no idea of what to do next .. heck, I even tried just changing the file extension in hope that it might work
<farruinn> [nir]  what's up?
<[nir] > can i use debian packages ?
<[nir] > all fine .. started to use suse today .. and its really suks .. hard to set language and to get gnome .. i think that distro will be fine for me
<farruinn> [nir] , yes
<thoreauputic> craig: have you looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats as in the /topic? I don't know if it might help, but might be worth reading
<craig> O... I have the right plugins installed
<thoreauputic> OK - just a suggestion
<[nir] > ubuntu got a good hardware support. like its auto install 3button mouse,sound card and stuff ?
<[nir] > ?
<the_gummibear> is there a way to see what files a user accessed on the samba server?
<the_gummibear> cause the logs are only showing when somebody joined
<shmoolik> hello
<craig> Hey again, just got the solution.. craig: you're outputting raw data, not a wav file
<craig> <craig> ahh.. ok, so if it was .raw
<craig> <Company> craig: if you nwant to have a wav file, you need to add a wavenc element, like ... ! mad ! wavenc ! filesink
<craig> yay! one step closer to a G3b of sorts
<jcole> what env variable do i set to '/usr/bin/gcc-3.2' so make-kpkg uses gcc 3.2 ?
<[nir] > is there any cdrw program on gnome that compares to k3b ?
<craig> no I don't think so
<craig> well, not in usability..thats why I'm trying..
<Quest-Master> How can I make a symbolic link in Nautilus?
<Mabus> Is there anything wrong with mono* in hoary ?
<jcole> Quest-Master: right click a file and select "Make Link"
<Quest-Master> XD that was way too obvious.
<Quest-Master> Thanks.
<pepsi_> Quest-Master: or control-shift drag
<confrey> hi everybody
<ficusplanet> I'm playing around with the indubstrial theme to try and make tab-close buttons look better with other icon themes.  Is there anyway that I can chnage the style for buttons on tabs but leave normal buttons intact?
<confrey> why can't I see correctly bold characters in OpenOffce?
<GotD0t> confrey: i noticed that, it prints fine but it doesn't display them... im assuming you're using warty
<Mabus> ficusplanet: just use > to select it more specificaly.
<ficusplanet> Mabus, Thanks.
<Mabus> ficusplanet: read the CSS spec on Selectors (section 2 or something)
<ficusplanet> Mabus, Oh, CSS is used in the gtkrc files?
<Mabus> ficusplanet: err.. 5 :)
<Mabus> oh
<Mabus> ficusplanet: I thought it was CSS.
<ficusplanet> Mabus, No, sorry, the config file for a theme, actually.
<Mabus> I don't think you can use CSS in gtkrc, no.
<Mabus> ah, right.
<Mabus> aaah - I thought you was talking about the industrial theme for Firefox.
<Mabus> for some weird reason.
<zerokarmaleft> Mabus, afaik all the dependencies for mono in hoary haven't been updated to 1.04
<Amaranth> zerokarmaleft: Most of them haven't.
<zerokarmaleft> Mabus, and 1.05 just came out today but the differences are fairly insignificant
<Amaranth> err, isn't hoary using 1.1.x though?
<Amaranth> or will that not be out before hoary is stable?
<zerokarmaleft> Amaranth, i should hope not
<confrey> GotD0t, yes, I'm using Warty; I noticed that's happening while using Nimbus Roman, while using some other fonts the bold chars are readble right
<zerokarmaleft> 1.1.x is the dev branch
<Amaranth> libgconf-cil libgecko-cil libglade-cil libglib-cil libgnome-cil libgtk-cil libgtksourceview-cil mono-assemblies-base mono-jit mono-mcs monodoc-base monodoc-manual
<Amaranth> thats all the stuff that will get removed from my system is i upgrade mono :p
<Amaranth> zerokarmaleft: What do you think GNOME 2.9.x is?
<GotD0t> confrey: you might want to try pulling the MS fonts off the repos so it will default to times new roman
<zerokarmaleft> something i don't want to install again until it becomes 2.10 :p
<Mabus> zerokarmaleft: yes, mono-assemblies-base is the problem now; it's still 1.0.2.
<Mabus> alright, I'll just wait a couple of days and see :)
<Mabus> thanks
<DagaZ> what version of kde is there for ubuntu? and is it possible to use kiosktool with that version?
<def|nap> kde :X
<Amaranth> DagaZ: I believe it's 3.3.1
<Riddell> DagaZ: warty has KDE 3.2, hoary has some but not all KDE 3.3
<confrey> GotD0t, I'm not using MS fonts, not yet
<Amaranth> holy crap, warty has KDE 3.2?
<Amaranth> isn't that over a year old?
<DagaZ> ok.. then the kiosktool should work just fine.. thx Amaranth and Riddell
<Riddell> DagaZ: there are no packages for kiosktool but you're best to use the most recent kiosktool sources anyway
<Bols> hi!
<GotD0t> confrey: theres nothing wrong with them ;-) personally i think they look cleaner... as well as the fact that i LOVE courier new and you can't get it outside of the msfonts package
<PotajiTo> i isntall kde 3.3.1 with debain unstable repos, it works perfect
<Riddell> Amaranth: 3.3 was released in August which is about when warty packages were chosen
<Bols> Does someone know where I can find the packages list included in the ubuntu livecd, plz?
<Riddell> I have KDE 3.3 packages to fill in the missing ones from hoary
<jcole> Amaranth: ya, lol, wasn't gnome 2.8 was over 1 week old when ubuntu released? ...
<Amaranth> ;)
<confrey> DagaZ, what's kiosktool?
<Riddell> jcole: that's different since Canonical emply the gnome release manager it gets special treatment
<Riddell> confrey: nice GUI for locking down the desktop so users can't mess things up
<DagaZ> confrey: a tool to lockdown features in kde.. mostly for cruel admins like me.. or parents
<jcole> the only thing i like about kde is k3b
<Riddell> DagaZ: for admins mostly, stops users doing things like moving toolbars about, moving desktop icons, browsing outside their home directory, running programmes they shouldn't, saves a lot of admin time for small fixes
<[BTM] gee> someone that plays quake3 ? got some problems with Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<Quest-Master> Does anyone here use Codeweavers' CrossOver Office?
<defunkt> yeah i do
<jcole> [BTM] gee: ln -s your open gl libs into quake 3
<DagaZ> Riddell: sure does.. uses it on the internet-caf I am running.. works like a charm
<Quest-Master> It lets you use Adobe and Macromedia's products in Linux
<Bols> ok, I found it : http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.list
<Quest-Master> defunkt: Have you gotten Photoshop 7 to work?
<ficusplanet> Quest-Master, I use it.
<defunkt> yep
<confrey> what the correct --device to pass to cdrdao to run it from shell? --device 0,0,0 is not working, neither ATA:0,0,0 neither ATAPI:0,0,0
<Riddell> DagaZ: ah, you were saying not asking :)
<defunkt> pm me quest
<[BTM] gee> jcole that should do it?:)
<jcole> Quest-Master: i've been using adobe 7 for almost a year on cxoffice
<Quest-Master> I'll PM you too ficusplanet
<DagaZ> Riddell: confrey was the one asking ;)
<jcole> [BTM] gee: ya, it's a known issue
<|trey|> confrey, /dev/hdX (depending on physical location of cdrom)...
<|trey|> confrey, probably hdc...
<[BTM] gee> oh k jcole tnx man
<confrey> DagaZ, |trey|, wow, I didn't think it was so simple...
<goonie> can anyone help me with errors I get on boot? hw_random and something to do with failing to load floppy drive module
<|trey|> confrey, :)  thank 'ide-cd'  :)
<|trey|> goonie, what do the errors say? do you know the module for your floppy drive?
<goonie> I do not have a floppy drive.. how to I remove this module from boot?
<jcole> [BTM] gee: 'glxinfo' reports direct rendering right?
<|trey|> goonie, add the module to /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist
<|trey|> goonie, ahh... /etc/hotplug/blacklist ... sorry
<[BTM] gee> jcole of course
<[BTM] gee> think its what you said before
<[BTM] gee> with the link to the quake3
<cbkm> Hi, don't suppose someone can answer a quick question for me... What apt source do I need to get teh libasound2-dev package?
<confrey> help! I dont' know what's happened, but xmms is not working; it was working yesterday, now, running it form shell, I have this msg : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<confrey> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<catdog> cbkm: an apt-cache policy tells me it's in main
<|trey|> cbkm, doesn't say... I see the package though... wouldn't make sense for it to not be in main  :/
<|trey|> confrey, why do you use XMMS?
<|trey|> confrey, *shudder* @ gtk1.2  :(
<confrey> I like it, it's all
<goonie> trey: I added floppy to my blacklist.. now the other error seems to have something to do with the keyboard since the icelandic layout is not working
<|trey|> confrey, beep-media-player or zinf
<confrey> |trey|, ok I'll try them, but why my xmms is not working now!
<cbkm> catdog/|trey|: oh, whoops, my mistake... :(  - I only uncommented the warty-security lines O:)
<cbkm> ...thanks ;)
<|trey|> goonie, ahh... 'dpkg-reconfigure base-config', should give you the same question as during install related to that...
<catdog> nw :)
<|trey|> confrey, who knows.. I don't like that app  :/
<|trey|> confrey, I avoid gtk1.2 like the plague...
<|trey|> Ugliest toolkit after Motif ever...
<goonie> i installed warty on 2 acer laptops and only one of them failed on the icelandic layout.. the other one works fine
<|trey|> goonie, why are you saying this? just go reconfigure it...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:olorin] : log
<|trey|> goonie, dpkg-reconfigure debconf first and make it ask "low" priority questions...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:olorin] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki:
<olorin>           http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs:
<olorin>           http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | CDs order before 12th Nov have been shipped, you can still
<olorin>           order CDs |  For MP3 etc info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats |
<olorin>           Please use http://paste.plone.org | Yes the actions menu is getting fixed
<Quest-Master> jcole and ficusplanet: My serial number won't work when I am trying to set it up, no matter what.
<goonie> thx trey, i'll figure this out :)
<|trey|> Thing is, I just told him how to fix it  :/
* |trey| mutters something about the panel bug being really annoying
#ubuntu 2004-12-21
<|trey|> I don't see how something thats "being fixed" can be getting worse every time X restarts  :/
<andred> Are there daily ISOs of Hoary like there was for Warty?
<|trey|> andred, not sure about daily, but there are devel images, yes
<andred> |trey|, cool, from where?
<|trey|> andred, http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/
<baluba> hi all
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> jcole? ficusplanet?
<baluba> anyone has IE6 running under wine on ubuntu?
<spacey`ki> hwat was the correct way to add a self compiled kernel to the system?
<andred> |trey|, thanks
<spacey`ki> some sort of package creation needed right?
* spacey`ki used to just copying some files over
<|trey|> spacey, kernel-package
<guptan> I'm trying to install smartlink modem under ubuntu, where can I find package kernel-image for ubuntu?
<|trey|> spacey, install and "man make-kpkg"
<Quest-Master> baluba: Why do you want to run IE?!
<Quest-Master> Btw
<Quest-Master> You can run IE in CrossOver
<spacey`ki> |trey|, thnx. just what i needed
<goonie> can anyone tell me what the hw_random module really does? I get: modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting hw_random
<goonie>   (/lib/modules/2.6.4-52-default/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko):
<goonie>   Input output error
<|trey|> guptan, umm... thats the debian name for 'linux-image'... which is in 'main'
<baluba> Quest-Master, you can guess it :) got to test my damn work on the crappy browser
<guptan> |trey|, I have linux-image installed, still smartlink packages ask for kernel-image
<Quest-Master> Thought so. :)
<Quest-Master> You'll need CrossOver for that.
<Quest-Master> It's commercial, but you can get a free version off of CVS.
<baluba> Quest-Master, that's not free and i previously ran IE on debian. but in ubuntu doesn't start
<gen> i'm partitoning a new (slave) drive with qtparted, ubuntu already on the master of course. i'm here to ask the difference between extended and primary partition?
<socomm> baluba: Why would you want to use IE?
<gen> and which would i choose for the data slave drive
<baluba> Quest-Master, a well cvs. i'll take a look. tnx
<|trey|> baluba, I've seen Crossover on Ubuntu... supposed to be getting a copy actually  :)
<Quest-Master> I can't get Photoshop to work on Crossover for my life. :(
<Quest-Master> I wish Adobe made a Linux version like they have one for Mac.
<baluba> socomm, because is not standard and thus you can't rely in your validating html to work
<gen> anyone help?
<guptan> |trey|, just check this link: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=smartlink . I've all packages mentioned there already installed, but kernel-image
<socomm> baluba: There are sites that will test your site on different browsers for you.
<confrey> |trey|, I tried zinf, it's fine... thansk
<|trey|> guptan, everything that says 'kernel-image' should read 'linux-image' there... its the same thing.
<socomm> Forget it, I don't give a crap about html or Win32 programs.
<baluba> socomm, yep i know one, but is not sufficient for my needs
<guptan> |trey|, i've them all, but smartlink package asks for kernel-image
<|trey|> guptan, read section 3 under "Compiling the driver"... thanks
<guptan> |trey|, for that I need to install smartlink package first, its stuck in dependency problem of some kernel-image
<|trey|> guptan, no, you just need to expand the tar.gz, and change the file;.
<goonie> can anyone tell me what the hw_random module really does? I get: modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting hw_random
<guptan> |trey|, I got a .deb from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sl-modem/
<socomm> goonie: That's the hardware random number generator.
<catdog> gen: afaik, there's no functional difference between primary and extended partitions, apart from the fact that you're limited only a few primary partitions per hard drive, whereas you're allowed many more extended partitions (although there is a limit).
<|trey|> guptan, file a bug on that package about this... but in the mean time, get the tar.gz.
<goonie> socomm: so it fails to load hw_random.ko on boot.. what can I do to fix it?
<catdog> gen: that's how i understand it, but i may be quite wrong ;-)
<socomm> goonie: If you have a ah ... hardware RNG, you obviously need that module.
<|trey|> guptan, Ubuntu's kernel package is called 'linux-image', so it _shouldn't_ depend kernel-image
<goonie> socomm: hardware RNG ?
<guptan> |trey|, I understand.
<socomm> goonie: You most likely don't have Hardware RNG.
<socomm> Hardware Random Number Generator.
<guptan> |trey|, is there anyway to get .tar.gz from .deb
<goonie> socomm: so is it safe to blacklist the module?
<socomm> goonie: Yes.
<|trey|> guptan, umm, well technically... but it would be easier to just download tar.gz on its own  :/
<goonie> socomm: thx :)
<socomm> goonie: Don't mention it.
<guptan> |trey|, u mean from smartlink itself?
<|trey|> guptan, yes... that would probably be as good a place as any to get it  :/
<guptan> |trey|, okies, let me try that way
<cbkm> heh, I've just been setting up slmodemd in alsa mode :)
<|trey|> guptan, _make_sure_ you file the bug though!
<gen> how do i mount a drive
<mjg59> goonie: Some Intel chipsets have a built-in random number generator
<guptan> |trey|, well I need to learn first how to file a bug :)
<mjg59> Intel removed it without changing the part number, so it's impossible to tell whether it's there or not without attempting to load the driver
<|trey|> gen, depends if its in /etc/fstab ... if it is, 'mount /the/device'  else, 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /boot' for example
<goonie> mjg59: I see
<gen> what's the /boot for?
<|trey|> guptan, bugzilla.ubuntu.com ... sign up, and click "new bug"
<guptan> |trey|, thanks!
<gen> |trey|, what's the /boot for
<|trey|> gen, its an example of where in the fs you want to mount
<gen> would i do that for a data slave drive
<gen> just installed
<|trey|> gen, can be /some/where/all/the/way/out/here/if/you/want... just an example  :)
<guptan> gen, /boot typically holds ur boot files, GRUB and all
<gen> so would i want a slava drive (that isnt running ubuntu, just holding data?)
<gen> slave*
<|trey|> gen, thats all its gonna hold anyways...
<gen> so it's ok to put the /boot
<|trey|> gen, umm, don't put anything there.
<|trey|> gen, what do you want to mount?
<gen> /dev/hdb
<|trey|> gen, partition type?
<gen> ext3
<|trey|> gen, 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /media/mystuff' mystuff has to already exist though.
<gen> i just formatted and partitioned it, but it says 18 gig is used already, any idea why (qt parted is saying this)
<rjjrjl> VERY new here,during final install a message "as root run etc/run/locate~ can't rite fast enough can somebody give me full command?
<|trey|> rjjrjl, 'sudo updatedb'
<GoldeNArX> hello all
* guptan is away: Ignorance Is Blessing!
<gen> |trey|, can i just mount it on /
<bpd1069> how do I renable the web administration fuctions of for cups?
<|trey|> gen, wouldn't be very smart...
<gen> ok
<|trey|> bpd1069, the opposite of whatever you did to turn it off?
<bpd1069> off by default
<|trey|> bpd1069, :/  not familier really with cups... no printer here... trying to be funny, didn't work  :(
<bpd1069> understood... just very frustrating going from one broken device to another...
<GoldeNArX> question: what steps do I need to to take so I can share files on this linux box so they can be read from windows?
<|trey|> GoldeNArX, you need to configure 'samba'
<GoldeNArX> ok. how do I go about this?
<gen> |trey|, k that worked but im still missing 18 gig, have any expererience with qtparted?
<rjjrjl> thanks trey
<|trey|> rjjrjl, takes a while huh  :(    is ran daily automatically though...
<bpd1069> anyone know which app/script builds the /etc/cups/ppd.dat file upon installation?  I could not find it listed as a file installed with cups, so I am assuming it is being constructed at installation...
<gen> |trey|
<gen> how do you unmount
<catdog> gen: umount
<gen> says device is busy
<bpd1069> umount -l
<bpd1069> lazy
<gen> ?
<wfx> everyone must start
<catdog> gen: make sure you have no terminals within the volume you are trying to umount
<rjjrjl> didn't know if it was special or not. Actual problem is sound config. Ubuntu sounds are working but rythembox freezes solid used synaptic to install xmms but no sound
<goonie> does anyone know how to get the Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG netcard to work?
<catdog> gen: (if in doubt, 'cd' to your home directory)
<|trey|> gen, umount /where/you/mounted/it
<joh> I've got unfixable broken packages, what do I do to remove the dpkg install queue?
<|trey|> gen, note: no 'n'  ;)
<wfx> rjjrjl: chekc if you use the right audio out in xmms oss,alsa,esd
<jamaas> Help folks, I'm really stuck... we had a power failure here and when I shutdown and rebooted I've lost my gnome menu bars .... any idea how to restore them ?   Thanks
<|QuaD-__> hey, here is a question , i tried qemu to emulate windows and it was uber slow, do you think it will be better with a linux distro?
<gen> ok
<gen> what file system should i use for a huge data drive?
<gen> is ext3 fine?
<|trey|> jamaas, *gasp* hoary at work?
<mjg59> jamaas: If you're using Hoary, then that seems to be a known issue at the moment
<mjg59> The same would have happened if you'd logged out and back in
<jamaas> |trey|: I think it is warty, just the last stable release
<bpd1069> gen: ext3 is my preferred for large partitions because of journaling....
<catdog> gen: ah-ha: good question. Do you need windows to be able to see it natively?
<gen> catdog, no
<gen> is qtparted fine to do this with also?
<catdog> gen: ext3 should be fine then, afaik
<|trey|> bpd1069, bad reason... there are 3 such filesystems in the kernel  :/
<joh> uhm, what do I do if I deleted /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<gen> is qtparted to do this with, or somethign else i should use?
<gen> something*
<jamaas> mjg59: any ideas about how to restore menu bars?
<|trey|> bpd1069, reiserfs = good for small files... xfs = good for large... jfs = never looked into... ext3 seems to do everything decently though  :/
<mjg59> jamaas: Afraid not
<magnuscanis> jamaas: do you mean the Gnome panel?
<jamaas> mjg59: thanks, I've tried looking via google but no such luck there either
<|trey|> bpd1069, and when I say "3", I really mean "4"
<bpd1069> i understand the different fs..  ext3 seems to be the best for general use...
<gen> ?
<wfx> gen: maybe this help you to find the right one (all are good but not for all) http://fsbench.netnation.com/
<gen> k
<jamaas> magnuscanis: I guess so both the bars with all the icons to start programs are gone!  I did use them as hidden, i.e. out of sight until I roll the curser over them but now they are gone completely :(
<|trey|> jamaas, rm -r ~/.gnome2/cd .gnome2/panel2.d  ... should regenerate with default settings...
<magnuscanis> jamaas: I managed to accidentally delete the top panel the other day (2nd day with Ubuntu) but could restore it by right clicking on bottom panel and selecting New Panel.  Had to reconfigure it from scratch though.
<|trey|> jamaas, ~/.gnome2/panel2.d  even, haha... selected too much in paste  :o
<magnuscanis> still, gave me an opportunity to customise my top panel ;)
<goonie> does anyone know how to get the Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG netcard to work? should I use ndiswrapper?
<jamaas> |trey|: thanks, at this stage I can cope with that ... will give it a try and let you know how it went ... thanks
<jamaas> |trey|: sorry, now I'm confused ... nothing unusual, just the one file to rm ?
<|trey|> jamaas, no, its a dir... hence the '-r', means recursive... removes dir's...
<jamaas> |trey| so then rm -r /gnome2/panel2.d   should do it ?!
<rjjrjl> Thanks trey, back when I get a real problem!!
<|trey|> yes, after you log out of X and back in  :)
<jamaas> oops now you have me doing it .gnome2/panel2.d
<bpd1069> goonie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/263627
<|trey|> rjjrjl, ahh, didn't see Rhythmbox question... mp3 prob?
<jazzka> hi
<|QuaD-> is there nvidia drivers for 2.9.1
<|QuaD-> for hoary
<jazzka> is there any application to manage the services that are started at the ubuntu start?
<padlefot> where is the XF86Config file for Ubuntu Hoary ?
<jazzka> grafical or for console?
<billytwowilly> /etc/X11
<|trey|> jazzka, rcconf is nice... ncurses though...
<rjjrjl> Rythmbox just locks up period. XMMS is now playing shoutcast streams just fine.
<padlefot> billytwowilly, does it happen to be called XF86Config-4 ?
<billytwowilly> padlefot, probably.
<billytwowilly> maybe xconfig or something.
<|trey|> padlefot, in hoary, its '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jazzka> |trey|, I cant find rcconf is that a program or what?
<|trey|> jazzka, apt-get install rcconf
<padlefot> |trey|: thanx there =9
<padlefot> :)
<spacey`ki> does someone here use the ubuntu cacti package?
<Garathor> How can i mount a partition so that i can acess it with a regular user?
<Quest-Master> Garathor: Is it a Windows partition?
<catdog> Garathor, do you have it as an entry in /etc/fstab?
<|trey|> Garathor, -o=user
<jamaas> |trey
<padlefot> if my screen resolutin doesnt work now, i dont know what ill do
<|trey|> jamaa
<jazzka> |trey|, rcconf is not in the repository ;)
<catdog> Okay, one at a time :)
<jamaas> |trey|: close but no cigar ... removed it and rebooted and still no console ....
<gen> Ok, another stupid question. The drive i just mounted, well i'd to NOT have to have root privelages to write to it, how would i go about doing this?
<gen> i'd like to*
<Quest-Master> gen: Do this.
<jcole> does this page look garbled to anyone else using print preview in firefox? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<Quest-Master> gen: sudo gedit, and open up /etc/fstab.conf
<|trey|> jamaas, huh? you wanted to fix the panel... no console?
<Quest-Master> Then, add this entry in there
<jamaas> |trey|: I'm not sure what I mean, the little bars at top and bottom of screen with all the goodies on them ...
<Quest-Master> /dev/hdaX       /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/windows   vfat    user,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000
<Garathor> Yes, it is an NTFS partition. Where do i put the -i=user?
<|trey|> jazzka, universe... "rcconf - Debian Runlevel configuration tool"
<Garathor> -o
<gen> quest, it's not a windows partition btw
<Quest-Master> Ok
<wfx> jcole: yes looks very strange i post a screenshot
<Quest-Master> Where it says vfat, just put in the partition type instead
<gen> what about the /home/yourusername etc
<gen> is there where it is going to mount?
<Quest-Master> And replace /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/windows with whatever folder you want all of the contents mounted to.
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<gen> awesome, thanks
<Vigilanty> can anybody tell me why my fat32 partition that I just mounted isn't working properly?
<bpd1069> anyone know how to reenable the web administration functions for cups?
<magnuscanis> jamaas: certainly sounds like the panel to me :)
<Quest-Master> Make sure you replace the x in /dev/hdax
<catdog> Vigilanty: symptoms?
<Quest-Master> With whatever number the partition is one.
<Vigilanty> uhhh
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Just explained it to gen. :) What problems are you having?
<Vigilanty> well, I open the mount location, and everything is displaned as files.
<jamaas> magnuscanis: thanks, I feel so misunderstood ... and I have a lot to do tongiht and can't get to the stuff ...
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: sudo nautilus
<Vigilanty> i click on one, and they just vanish
<GoldeNArX> hmm..
<GoldeNArX> i be having problems configuring samba
<gen> quest, will this auto mount on boot
<Quest-Master> Tell me if it works after you do that.
<padlefot_> |trey|?
<Quest-Master> gen: Yes.
<Vigilanty> i try to open in Mozilla, and it doesn't work either.
<gen> k be right back
<|trey|> padlefot, ?
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Did it work?
<Vigilanty> what?
<padlefot_> would you moind helping me out a bit?
<Vigilanty> how do I use sudo nautilus?
<Quest-Master> lol
<Quest-Master> Go to the terminal,.
<magnuscanis> jamaas: 'fraid I can't actually help with getting the panel back if the whole thing's disappeared.  I assume you've tried restarting the X server (IIRC that doesn't work in this case)
<Quest-Master> *.
<Quest-Master> And type it there.
<|trey|> padlefot, sure  :)
<Vigilanty> oh...
<Vigilanty> duh
<Garathor> Could you give me an example of a commandline to mount the partition so i can access it with a regular user?
<Quest-Master> hehe, don't worry, you'll get used to it.
<Quest-Master> Garathor: /dev/hda2       /home/qmaster/windows   vfat    user,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000
<jamaas> magnuscanis: is rebooted the whole machine, thats restarting x server isn't it?
<Garathor> thankyou
<|trey|> Garathor, 'mount -t fstype -o=user /dev/hda8 /mount
<Quest-Master> Replace /dev/hda2 with where the partition is, and replace /home/qmaster/windows to the folder you wantit mounted it too.
<jcole> gen: i've got a useful little mount script i wrote for myself for ubuntu, run it as root and it'll add your partitions - http://jcole.org/mount_all_drives.sh
<Quest-Master> Also.
<wfx> jcole: http://teg.sourceforge.net/trash/Screenshot.png
<magnuscanis> jamaas: yes, rebooting would restart the X server (although you can also do it using ctrl-alt-backspace without a full system reboot)
<Quest-Master> Garathor: Are you using NTFS?
<Quest-Master> Garathor: Change the vfat to ntfs if you are
<Vigilanty> still didn't work
<jcole> wfx: yep, that's what i get
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Did Nautilus come up?
<bpd1069> jamass : does ps -A | grep panel       show you anything?  maybe its not running
<jamaas> magnuscanis: any other thoughts?  perhaps I have to reinstall gnome or something?
<Quest-Master> gen: Did it work?
<Quest-Master> :)
<gen> quest, it says wrong fs type, bad superblock, etc
<Vigilanty> somethin did.
<Quest-Master> gen: Weird.
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Hold on one second, let me help gen out.
<jcole> wfx: i wonder if that's a ubuntu/debian specific bug
<Vigilanty> ok
<Quest-Master> gen: are you using FAT32?
<gen> xfs
<magnuscanis> jamaas: I'm sure you don't need to reinstall Gnome.
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<Quest-Master> Change it to that then. :)
<gen> i did
<Garathor> It is NTFS, but do i really have to specify what type of partition it is?
<Quest-Master> And it still didn't work?
<gen> is the following
<jamaas> bpd1069: will check and let you know
<gen> /dev/hdb1       /media/big xfs user,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000
<gen> and doesn't work
<jcole> gen: unmount your extra drives and try that script i gave you
<Quest-Master> Ok
<jamaas> bpd1069: no nothing, returns to prompt
<Quest-Master> Garathor: Yes
<bpd1069> try: gnome-panel
<jcole> gen: vi /etc/fstab if you want to modify any extras
<gen> jcole, which script?
<bpd1069> hehe
<gen> im in fstab jcole
<bpd1069> It's not running therefor no panels..
<Quest-Master> Garathor: Change that line to how it should be otherwise it won't work
<jcole> gen: http://jcole.org/mount_all_drives.sh
<|QuaD-> how do i make a folder into a tar.gz file?
<socomm> s/pseudoname/pseudonym
<jamaas> bpd1069: will do, stand by!
<wfx> jcole: no i think a wrong css for media print
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Once you sudo nautilus, go the folder where your stuff was mounted
<Garathor> I have mounted a NTFS partition right now, and i didn't specify anything. Just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/drive
<Vigilanty> i already had it mounted.
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Yeah. Go to the folder where it was mounted.
<jcole> gen: umount all youe extra drives 1st
<jamaas> bpd1069: still nothing
<gen> jcole, how/why
<Quest-Master> Garathor: I know, you need to make it automatic though, right?
<Vigilanty> still the same dude.
<Quest-Master> Man this channel is busy.
<jcole> gen: if the drive is already mounted, that script won't mount it again
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: What command did you type in to mount the drive?
<gen> the drive isn't mounted
<miffe> is it a good idea to install debian unstable debs onto ubuntu hoary?
<ACID|net> how do u all pick your internet handle??
<bpd1069> jamass: not sure why gnome-panel is not running...  but atleast I think the problem is a bit more upstream
<Vigilanty> mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /home/yadayadayada...
<gen> i was asking how to get it to mount from boot, im in the fstab file
<gen> and to be able to write with non root priv
<jcole> gen: run that script dude
<jamaas> bpd1069: I would agree, without a padel or a canoe .... if you get my drift
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Is the filesystem for your partition FAT32?
<Vigilanty> yes
<gen> what does the script do
<Vigilanty> i converted it from NTFS
<bpd1069> jamass: yes I do...
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Go to the terminal and type in sudo gedit
<jcole> gen: any user will be able to mount and partition, and you can have it mount at boot if you want
<Quest-Master> Tell me once you're there.
<Vigilanty> should I unmount first?
<Quest-Master> Nope.
<Quest-Master> Doesn't matter.
<Vigilanty> k
<wfx> jcole: and a wrong xhtml -> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntulinux.org%2Fwiki%2FKernelHowto
<Quest-Master> There?
<jcole> oops s/and partition/that partition
<Vigilanty> there
<magnuscanis> jamaas: I hope you manage to get your Gnome panel problem sorted.  I'm off to bed now...
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Open up this file /etc/fstab.conf
<jcole> wfx: heh, nice detective work
<jamaas> magnuscanis: thanks for your help and suggestions, have some sleep for me too, I may not be getting much tonight ... !  ;)
<goonie> does anyone know how to get the Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG netcard to work? should I use ndiswrapper?
<bpd1069> jamass":  if you do choose to attempt a reinstall it is a seperate package...  apt-get install gnome-panel     should suffice
<wfx> jcole: css looks ok maybe a designe bug
<Vigilanty> i can't
<bpd1069> goonie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/263627
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Why?
<Vigilanty> Could not find the file "/etc/fstab.conf".
<Vigilanty> Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<gen> jcole, doesn't show up on desktop, but the folder did pop up
<gen> why would that be
<Quest-Master> Ack
<Quest-Master> Take off the .conf
<Vigilanty> o
<Quest-Master> /etc/fstab, my bad, sorry.
<Quest-Master> :P
<goonie> bpd1069:thx
<bpd1069> np
<jcole> any ubuntulinux.org site admins around?
<socomm> Vigilanty: Try using bash's TAB completion.
* wfx i think i fix the xhtml code on saturday :-)
<gen> jcole, ..
<Vigilanty> bash's TAB completion?
<ACID|net> how do u all pick your internet handle??
<Quest-Master> No idea what that is.
<Quest-Master> Anyhow.
<socomm> Vigilanty: Forget it.
<Quest-Master> Did you get in Vigilanty?
<ACID|net> I want a new nick and domain name - name for my network
<Vigilanty> I've opened /etc/fstab
<jcole> gen: sort our icons, it might be under another icon... also, go to Computer->Disks
<Vigilanty> now what?
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Add this entry towards the top of your fstab, after proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<gen> yeah ok it mounts and all, but i still cant write to it without being root
<miffe> gen, -o fmask=111,dmask=000
<Vigilanty> that line's already there.
<notsure> ok... i guess no one here has any experience with cups...   very frustrating not being able to USE my computer for work...  will downgrade to a non-ubuntu package...
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: /dev/hda2       /home/qmaster/windows   vfat    user,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000        0        0
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: lol
<Quest-Master> I know, add that after that line
<Vigilanty> o
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Then, edit /dev/hda2 to /dev/hda5
<gen> miffe, need a tad more info
<jamaas> bpd1069: good idea batman, done, now how do I restart this beast without shutting down ?
<wfx> time to sleep have all a nice day
<Vigilanty> so, add /proc           proc    defaults        0       0 again?
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Go in to your directory (/home/yourusername) and make a folder called windows there.
<Quest-Master> No
<Quest-Master> Don't
<Quest-Master> Just add that /dev/hda5 entry I showed you after that
<bpd1069> jamass: logout--login
<jamaas> I hear ya, back in a moment ... one hopes!
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Then, change the /home/qmaster/windows to /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/windows
<Quest-Master> So, it should end up looking like:
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda5       /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/windows   vfat    user,rw,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000        0        0
<Vigilanty> k
<Vigilanty> done
<Quest-Master> Of course, change the YOURUSERNAMEHERE to your username.
<Vigilanty> yeah
<Vigilanty> now save?
<leonel> any Idea  about  how many  ubuntu cds  have been  given ?
<jcole> miffe: gen is trying to write to an xfs partition (not vfat) .. he needs to create a directory that 'gen' owns so he can r/w to it...
<Quest-Master> Make sure /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/windows exists.
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Got it all done? Save it and reboot.
<jcole> gen: am i correct? is it xfs?
<Quest-Master> gen: Are you still having problems?
<Vigilanty> save and rebooting...
<Vigilanty> brb
<GoldeNArX> ok.. i got samba working. but i'm having problems with a share.  I want to share /mnt/ext3
<ACID|net> :( noone is listening to me
<socomm> I detest neophytes. X^(
<catdog> ACID|net: everyone is listening, just don't know what to say.
<socomm> ACID|net: Repeat your question.
<ACID|net> how do u all pick your internet handle??  I want a new nick (not ACID|net) and domain name/name for my internal network.........needs a domain name so i can VPN into it from uni and elsewhere etc
<socomm> ACID|net: Usually people pick their pseudonyms to reflect their interests, or hobbies.
<jamaas> bpd1069: Hey mate, I'm back with both panels   and in the same place as they were originally, what a magician!  Thanks a bunch
<socomm> Sort of like MonkeyKing, or 1337_h4x0r. Something like that.
<ACID|net> socomm: I dont have any hobbies or interests but computers
<socomm> ACID|net: I like your nick, it's not too bad.
<GoldeNArX> anyone here good with samba?
<Vigilanty> f***in sweet dude...
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: don't ask to ask...just ask
<Vigilanty> it worked.
<Vigilanty> now.
<Vigilanty> Thanks a million dude.
<GoldeNArX> ok.. i got samba working. but i'm having problems with a share.  I want to share /mnt/ext3
<miffe> GoldeNArX, install swat
<ACID|net> socomm: Thanks :)
<GoldeNArX> miffe: swat?
<miffe> swat - Samba Web Administration Tool
<Vigilanty> now, I need help with a few applications...
<ACID|net> hmmmm, need to think of a nick for my network,  unless i just use a subdomain of my main domain
<socomm> ACID|net: Anyhow to set your domain name you can set it under /etc/hosts
<Vigilanty> anybody know of any good debian ftp sites?
<james> GNOME 2.8.2 has been released: would this get into Warty as updates, or is Warty frozen?
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Did it work?
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: Oh, never mind
<Quest-Master> :)
<arthur> hey, any1 here knows how I remove the "arrow emblem" from an symlink folder ( in gnome, of course) ?
<Vigilanty> yeah
<catdog> james: warty id frozen
<Quest-Master> Glad it worked.. took me a while to get it working myself when I started
<socomm> james: How? Pray. Or compile it yourself.
<Vigilanty> i've been messin with it for a while now.
<Vigilanty> now, i need to be able to use the stuff...  lol
<Vigilanty> I need apps...
<Quest-Master> What do you need?
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu has everything. :)
<Vigilanty> mp3 player
<Vigilanty> wma player
<Quest-Master> Ok.
<Vigilanty> mpeg2 decoder
<Vigilanty> divx decoder
<Quest-Master> Go to the terminal.
<socomm> Someone fscked with the topic, eh?
<scizzo> Vigilanty: look in the wiki for RestrictedFormats
<Quest-Master> Yes, I can cover all of these for you. :)
<scizzo> or codecs
<Quest-Master> Do what scizzo said first.
<Vigilanty> I've already seen restricted formats...
<Vigilanty> I know that there
<Quest-Master> Vigilanty: PM me and I'll name you the apps. I use.
<Vigilanty> I know that there's a way to make em work though.
<Vigilanty> ok
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:socomm] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<catdog> Vigilanty: Sounds like a job for... mplayer :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<arthur> any1?
<Quest-Master> I wouldn't advise mplayer
<Quest-Master> It broke my apt-get.. but it seems to work for everyone else
<ACID|net> anyone here know much about ZoneEdit??
<scizzo> everything depends on what it should be used for
<ACID|net> or DynDNS - how do they compare?
<socomm> Quest-Master: You ever consider compiling mplayer manually?
<scizzo> video or just listen to
<billytwowilly> I have a GPL question.
<scizzo> ACID|net: I use DynDNS
<billytwowilly> anyone up on the GPL?
<Quest-Master> socomm: Totem-Xine works fine for me
<mjr> billytwowilly, just ask
<socomm> billytwowilly: I've read it a couple of times.
<ACID|net> scizzo: they any good??
<scizzo> ACID|net: it works
<miffe> ACID|net, i use no-ip.org it works good
<billytwowilly> is sveasoft's business model legal under the GPL? You pay 20 dollars for a year's worth of downloading firmware and support, but if you take advantage of your rights under the GPL and redistribute the source or the binaries you get cut off.
<mjr> interesting question
<Garoboldy> greetings everyone
<billytwowilly> so essentially the GPL is being limited by this other licence deal.
<Garoboldy> over from Beatrix. hoping someone has used terminal here
<socomm> billytwowilly: Depends on the contract you sign with them. There's nothing in GPL about that.
<Garoboldy> or at least knows some commands
<|trey|> billytwowilly, that stimulation isn't technically, no...
<Garoboldy> need to setup dhcp from terminal and not the gui
<mjr> technically, they'd not be restricting your rights under the gpl, "merely" deciding on what they want to do with you depending on what you do...
<GoldeNArX> ok.. you cant just download swat seperately. its built into samba
<scizzo> Garoboldy: /etc/network/
<scizzo> Garoboldy: there is a bunch of files there
<GoldeNArX> how do I know if the samba I have installed has swat built in?
<Garoboldy> ok
<billytwowilly> I'd argue it limits your rights under the GPL. If you practice your rights you lose the remainder of your 20 dollars worth of support and downloads.
<Garoboldy> I see the files
<scizzo> Garoboldy: /etc/network/interfaces is the place you should look at first
<scizzo> Garoboldy: tell the interface to use the dhcp
<nomasteryoda> GoldeNArX, type http://localhost:901 in konqueror
<Garoboldy> it wont let me into interfaces
<|trey|> nomasteryoda, in konq? haha.
<GoldeNArX> konqueror?
<scizzo> Garoboldy: use sudo
<scizzo> Garoboldy: hold on a sec.....are we talking about ubuntu now?
<|trey|> nomasteryoda, should state supported software for others...
<scizzo> Garoboldy: in that case sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Garoboldy> no I am booted in beatrix gui, see I need to boot into text mode but cant figure out how..so I am trying to setup the network within terminal
<nomasteryoda> oh yea, i set it up when i installed kde on hoary
<nomasteryoda> lol
<socomm> billytwowilly: What's to stop you from redistributing binaries and source after your contract is up?
<billytwowilly> socomm, The fact that you won't ever be able to subscribe to sveasoft again.
<GoldeNArX> nomasteryoda, konqueror?>
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<miffe> GoldeNArX, apt-get install swat, then uncomment it from /etc/inetd.conf and restart inetd
<nomasteryoda> GoldeNArX, try
<nomasteryoda> which swat
<miffe> GoldeNArX, konqueror is the KDE webbrowser, firefox works just as good
<Garoboldy> see its saying sudo vim command not found
<nomasteryoda> yea
<billytwowilly> I wish I had money. I'm pretty sure sveasoft is breaking the law.
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, gotta go study.
<nomasteryoda> billytwowilly, yea they are
<scizzo> Garoboldy: well there is a big difference
<nomasteryoda> but i found their firmware on net anyway
<nomasteryoda> ;)
<scizzo> Garoboldy: you are asking questions about beatrix in a ubuntu channel
<GoldeNArX> miffe: couldnt find package swat
<scizzo> Garoboldy: which means it is hard to know...
<scizzo> Garoboldy: you need to be root to configure the network
<Garoboldy> yeah I am in beatrix and have been for awhile..but the people there have no idea.
<miffe> it's in universe
<Garoboldy> I guess I just need to itsall ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> GoldeNArX, try sudo which swat
<socomm> What is beatrix?
<scizzo> Garoboldy: could you try to use root and configure the network with that user?
<GoldeNArX> nomasteryoda, I did use sudo
<nomasteryoda> ok
<miffe> GoldeNArX, im running hoary, maybe it's not in warty
<Garoboldy> livecd distro that can install to HD
<Garoboldy> ok let me try
<GoldeNArX> should I just go download the latest version of samba? and for what distro should I download it for as ubuntu isnt in there
<socomm> GoldeNArX: Debian.
<socomm> GoldeNArX: Ubuntu ~= Debian Unstable.
<Garoboldy> no its not letting in as root
<Garoboldy> great
<Garoboldy> this is getting to be a crappy night
<scizzo> Garoboldy: well I don't know anything about beatrix...
<mjr> isn't it more like testing though?
<Garoboldy> alright. I appreciate the information though
<Garoboldy> i will come back if I install Ubuntu and need help lol
<GoldeNArX> socomm, 2 options dists / samba3
<scizzo> Garoboldy: is it a live cd?
<scizzo> Garoboldy: if that is the case I guess there is something else to look for
<Garoboldy> it was, but I istalled to HD.
<scizzo> ok
<socomm> GoldeNArX: Dunno, I have no use for samba ... sorry.
<scizzo> Garoboldy: well have you tried some other editor?
<Garoboldy> what are the sys requirements for ubuntu. running an old 233mmx with 64mbRAM.
<scizzo> Garoboldy: like vi, nano, joe?
<GoldeNArX> i'm so lost
<miffe> GoldeNArX, why?
<GoldeNArX> well. not sure what to do from here
<miffe> can't you just apt-get install samba?
<GoldeNArX> samba is already installed
<Quest-Master> I have managed to convert so many people into Ubuntu already.. :D
<natty> hi everyone!I've got 1 pc with a wireless network card, and I'm getting another PC tomorrow,also with wireless.i've installed ndiswrapper and got the wlan0 device,but how can i setup an ad-hoc network?
<miffe> and swat?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: could you just add the directory? I mean as normal?
<scizzo> [sharing] 
<scizzo> comment=Sharing Directory
<scizzo> path=/root/sharing/
<scizzo> public=yes
<scizzo> only guest=yes
<scizzo> writable=yes
<scizzo> read only=no
<scizzo> something like that?
<scizzo> well don't use gues instead use the users you can add to samba
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: ?
<GoldeNArX> ######## File sharing ########
<GoldeNArX> # Name mangling options
<GoldeNArX>     preserve case = yes
<GoldeNArX>     short preserve case = yes
<GoldeNArX> is that were that would go?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: ????
<miffe> put it at the end of the file
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: have you..._ever_ configured samba?
<GoldeNArX> never
<GoldeNArX> infact this is my second day with linux :)
<nomasteryoda> super
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: aaa....that explains a lot
<nomasteryoda> so you survived day one
<GoldeNArX> hehe.. sorry I should have stated that
<natty> anyone, any ideas?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: you should really look at the configuration provided by samba and then look at www.samba.org to find out some more information
<GoldeNArX> hell ya. tonights task was configuring samba and configuring an ftp server
<siimo> i read on the forum that xchat-gnome will replace xchat is this true? will plain xchat still be available ?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: samba is a big thing and is hard to explain in many cases
<GoldeNArX> miffe: put what at the end of the file?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: ooo...trust me...you won't learn samba in a day
<catdog> Samba's a bitch :)
<GoldeNArX> well.  I only need it for the 1 tast which is to share this drive so my main machine can read/write to the drive
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: ummm...one disk or 200 disks...
<miffe> Garoboldy, that scizzo wrote
<siimo> can someone please comment about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6078 ??
<GoldeNArX> sizzo: I just want to share 1 hard drive. (mnt/ext3)
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: look at the example I gave you before then
<rick_> Does synaptic mplayer play wma out of the box??
<scizzo> or look at the configuration and you should see some examples
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: when it comes to linux...you need to read a lot in the beginning...
<GoldeNArX> yeah. i've been doing that
<scizzo> ok....hold on then
<GoldeNArX> the example you gave me. does it matter were I put that in the file?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: look at the end of the samba configuration
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: is there examples there with shares and so on?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: home directories and so on
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: there should be examples there anyway
<GoldeNArX> no. tho samba is working because I can browse something on this machine from windws. just not what I want
<adoy|ubuntu> ok, so now i'm on the ubuntu laptop too
<adoy|ubuntu> instead of suse
<adoy|ubuntu> let me find my samba
<catdog> GoldeNarX: have a look at /etc/samba/smb.conf There should be a few examples of typical configurations which you can use as a base for what you want.
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: thats really weird
<GoldeNArX> #======================= Share Definitions =======================
<GoldeNArX> wins support = no
<GoldeNArX> [homes] 
<GoldeNArX>    comment = Home Directories
<GoldeNArX>    browseable = yes
<GoldeNArX> is that what i'm looking for?
<scizzo> yes
<adoy|ubuntu> GoldeNArX, did you try installing it using synaptic
<GoldeNArX> no. i used apt
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: try this once and then restart samba ok?
<scizzo> [ext3] 
<scizzo> comment= My disk share
<scizzo> browseable = ye
<scizzo> sorry
<scizzo> browseable = yes
<scizzo> or something like that
<GoldeNArX> ok
<scizzo> then run: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: then try to reconnect to the machine again
<siimo> i read on the forum that xchat-gnome will replace xchat is this true? will plain xchat still be available ?
<scizzo> siimo: what forum?
<siimo> scizzo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6078 ??
<siimo> thought theres only 1 forum
<GoldeNArX> scizzo: that reset command no works
<scizzo> siimo: there is more then one forum on the web.. :)
<siimo> well ubuntu decisions will be on ubuntuforums
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: well look for the correct init name
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: I am not using samba at the moment so can't say what the correct init name is
<scizzo> but the service should be listed there
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: samba restart maybe?
<GoldeNArX> etc/init.d $ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<GoldeNArX> that worked
<GoldeNArX> brb
<scizzo> ok
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: try to access it with the machine you want
<scizzo> siimo: well....xchat does not seem to be the same project as xchat-gnome...
<siimo> scizzo, xchat-gnome simply adds its own patches to xchat code so its based on xchat anyway
<scizzo> siimo: well I am not sure but it seems to have to go Debian -> Ubuntu
<scizzo> or something
<scizzo> not sure
* scizzo is still new at this stuff
<scizzo> siimo: tried to add a thread and ask? :)
<siimo> scizzo, i dont think xchat will be replaced in debian
<scizzo> siimo: anything is possible.. :)
<siimo> well it will take a few years in debian
<scizzo> hehe
* scizzo wants to know if everything went well with GoldeNArX stuff before going to bed
<GoldeNArX> scizzo
<GoldeNArX> yes
<sayao> hi
<GoldeNArX> lemme show
<sayao> does ubuntu works fine with those transmeta crusoe processors?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: yes?
<mjr> one would think so, don't they look like usual x86s to the OS?
<GoldeNArX> wins support = no
<GoldeNArX> [homes] 
<GoldeNArX>    comment = Home Directories
<GoldeNArX>    browseable = yes
<GoldeNArX> [ext3] 
<GoldeNArX>    comment = Archive Drive
<GoldeNArX>    path = /mnt/ext3
<GoldeNArX>    browseable = yes
<GoldeNArX>    writable = yes
<sayao> mjr, i think they do, but not sure :)
<GoldeNArX> thanx for yoru help scizzo :)
<GotD0t> sayao: if windows can run on them then im fairly certain that ubuntu will ;-)
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: it works?
<mjr> mmh, yes, what GotD0t said :)
<GoldeNArX> scizzo: yep. very well
<bpd1069> sayao: they follow the x86 arch, so it should work fine... not possible to run on the internal cpu in native mode as far as I know
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: next start to read the www.samba.org information they have on the site...
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: :)
<GoldeNArX> now b4 you go. recommend the best FTP server proggy for linux
<sayao> well, the linux kernel has some specific code for crusoe, thats why i asked :)
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: that depends
<GoldeNArX> on?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: if you want the normal users on the system to have ftp access or if you want to add them to some sort of database?
<sayao> must be some optimizations or something, because it has specific code for all other processors hehe
<bpd1069> well since Linux worked for Transmeta, I am sure the kernel is fine   : )
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: everything depends on how you want the users to be handled
<bpd1069> err Linus
<GoldeNArX> I can add them
<GoldeNArX> I want it to do basically everything g6 did :)
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: you need to look at what fits you the best
<GoldeNArX> ya.
<GoldeNArX> i'll hafta investigate
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: proftpd, vsftpd etc
<GoldeNArX> hope they have gui
<GoldeNArX> :P
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: no
<GoldeNArX> haha
<GoldeNArX> yikes
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: why do you need gui if the configuration files are easy?
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: or if you can operate them using a normal terminal
<scizzo> log in to them and administrating them
<GoldeNArX> yea..
<scizzo> you don't need a gui for a ftp server...its horrible
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: glftpd is also a known ftp server thingy....but I would never use it... :P
<GoldeNArX> ok
<GoldeNArX> what command will start samba for me? and what do I do if I want samba to start on starup
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: it will start at startup...
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: it should anyway
<GoldeNArX> ok
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: if you want to start, stop or restart it...use sudo /etc/init.d/samba <option>
<GoldeNArX> i feel foolish. I dont even know how to install a program in linux
<GoldeNArX> like if I download vsftpd
<GoldeNArX> wouldnt know how to install it
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: unpack and read the INSTALL and README
<GotD0t> GoldeNArX: you can't expect to jump into an OS and automatically know how to everything
* sayao farted
<dataw0lf> eh, take it outside the channel
<scizzo> sayao: information over flooded
<scizzo> sayao: :P
<sayao> :)
<GoldeNArX> ya. it takes 20 days to form a habit :)
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: I think you should start to look at securing the samba stuff up a little
<GotD0t> err... how to do everything*
<GoldeNArX> yeah. thats what i'm gonna do now
<scizzo> GoldeNArX: try to read what the different ftp server does..then from that information determine which one fits you the best
<scizzo> time for some sleep
<scizzo> night...
<GoldeNArX> thxz
<scizzo> np
<bpd1069> GoldeNArX: I suggest looking through the APT-howto...  very useful information and can save you alot of grief and keep your systems installation clean and working
<mojo> I need some help here
<dataw0lf> most people do.
<dataw0lf> take some valiums, you'll be fine.
<sayao> yeah, life is good
<mojo> how to remove the Open With.. entries? I have 2 Helix Player entries, but I can't remove them, the Remove button is disabled
<GotD0t> mojo: whats your major malfunction?
<GotD0t> hmn
<GotD0t> hmm*
<dataw0lf> do you have two versions installed?
<mojo> do u know what cfg file to change mimetype open program?
<mojo> yes, one is bin type and other is debian
<mojo> now I just removed bin version
<mojo> but the Helix Player entry is still there, not deleted yet
<mojo> ....tough question heh?
<GotD0t> mojo: you could always search your computer for any file that contains the word Helix ;-)
<GotD0t> mojo: that was sorta a joke, but it prob will work
<mojo> please show me the command
<crevette> mojo: you have the search tool
<mojo> I don't know how to use 'grep' and ls
<GotD0t> mojo: you can do it through the gnome search tool
<mojo> oh
<sayao> he probably doesnt want to edit a big xml file
<mojo> let me try
<mojo> excuse me
<mojo> in search tool
<GotD0t> mojo: note, if you have any windows parititions i highly recommend that you unmount them before searching
<mojo> what do I type for the file name
<sayao> mojo: right click the file, and then choose properties
<crevette> mojo: nothing
<sayao> mojo, then go to the "Open with" tab
<mojo> do I use '*.*'?
<mojo> oh
<sayao> mojo, select helix player and click remove
<mojo> sayao: I know what u mean, but my eintries can't be deleted, the Remove button is disabled
<GotD0t> sayao: he said he cant click remove, which is understandable because i believe by default remove is disabled for entrys not manually added
<crevette> sayao: He can't
<sayao> humm
<mojo> I think
<mojo> in the next version
<mojo> GNOME should resolve this issue
<GotD0t> sayao: like i have two xmms entries for opening mp3 files, one i can remove (which i added to use a specific command) and the other i cant
<sayao> maybe its a permission problem
<sayao> try it with sudo nautilus
<mojo> I'm still searching for files contains Helix word
<mojo> sayao: I did, it won't butch
<rushibhai> hoary problem guys. firefox fonts 'leak color' on LCD panel.
<BlacKnight|> hallo
<zenpod> fnord.
<BlacKnight|> hrmmm
<zenpod> mmmmmmmmh.
<BlacKnight|> for some reason kde apps don't dock in gnome
<zenpod> probably because they're KDE apps?
<BlacKnight|> what gnome apps are there that place an icon in the dock?
<BlacKnight|> yeah, but aren't the two intercompatible
<zenpod> BlacKnight|, GAIM
<zenpod> BlacKnight|, only if the programmer is nice.
<dirtydawg> if I want to create a root access account
<baluba> night
<BlacKnight|> for some reason gnome isn't docking either
<GoldeNArX> I dont want to have to use sudo all the time
<abah> how to mount a usb mass storage in ubuntu... its seem no /dev/sda1 in the system..
<zenpod> BlacKnight|, gaim isn't docking in gnome either?
<zenpod> abah, what's the filesystem?
<abah> ext3
<sayao> BlacKnight|, do you have the dock applet on the panel?
<BlacKnight|> how do i add it?
<BlacKnight|> i must have removed it somehow :P
<abah> i tried mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<zenpod> abah, erm.  Heh, no idea about that.. I know FAT32 automounts nicely
<sayao> BlacKnight|, right click the panel and choose Add..
<BlacKnight|> yep
<sayao> Add to panel
<abah>  /dev/sda1 does not exist..
<BlacKnight|> and then?
<sayao> then choose notification area
<GoldeNArX> how do I create a root account?
<sayao> and click add
<BlacKnight|> ok it's there
<zenpod> GoldeNArX, goto terminal, sudo passwd root, I think
<abah> root acct created by default...
<sayao> BlacKnight|, restart the application that is supposed to go in the notification area
<BlacKnight|> gaim.. just did.. still isnt' happening
<GoldeNArX> oki
<sayao> you have to change the gaim preferences
<GoldeNArX> brb
<BlacKnight|> sayao: they're setup right
<BlacKnight|> it worked yesterday...
<BlacKnight|> maybe i should restart gnome
<sayao> yeah, try it :)
<Verus> Hi. Anyone able to give me a hand?
<sayao> Verus, i will not masturbate you
<Verus> <whipes the sweat from his forhead> I'm relieved.
<BlacKnight|> oh ok i need to lock the notification area
<BlacKnight|> but kde apps still won't dock in it!
<Verus> I downloaded the  warty-release-install-i386.iso and cant make it bootable. I'm not sure what im doing wrong.
<Quest-Master> Verus: Check your BIOS
<Verus> aye, i have cdrom booting in bios
<Quest-Master> Before hard drive?
<Verus> yes.
<sayao> put the cd on the drive
<Verus> i downloaded the iso to desktop then winrar opened it, then opened the folder containing the iso and burned it (using nero) to disk. but it won't boot.
<Quest-Master> Ack
<sayao> you dit wrong
<Quest-Master> That's where you messed up, lol.
<Quest-Master> Launch Nero.
<Quest-Master> Go to the Backup tab thing
<Verus> it was in winrar format....
<Quest-Master> There's a selection called Create Backup/Iso CDs
<Quest-Master> Click that
<sayao> rigth click the file and choose burn cd or something
<Quest-Master> Select the ISO, and burn it to the CD
<sayao> .iso is a cd filesystem format or something like that, winrar is stupid :)
<Quest-Master> Yep.
<jdong> lots of people in this one
<sayao> does anyone here own a pcchips notebook?
<sayao> "pccheap" hehe
<Verus> so you're saying dont even open the winrar package?
<Verus> just burn that package direct to disk?
<sayao> Verus, yes, but you dont burn it as a file in the cd
<sayao> Verus, burn it as a cd image
<sayao> Verus, what do you use to burn cds?
<Verus> ok. i dont know nero that well...so im still looking for the options you suggested (afk)
<sayao> Verus, i think if you right click the .iso file on windows explorer there is an option to burn it
<Zotnix> Anyone else have problems burning CD's in Ubuntu? I have problems in the 2.6.8 and the 2.6.9 kernel... basically the computer locks up every few seconds and I get write errors.
<[BTM] gee> to what folder in my quake3 directory shall i link my opengl libraries?
<sayao> Zotnix, i burned a few cds and all failed so i guess i have the same problem
<sayao> i hate to say, but cd burning on linux sux
<Zotnix> I never had a problem before.
<Zotnix> I think the new kernel messes it up.
<[BTM] gee> anyone play quake3 ?
<Verus> Well, I have no option on rightclicking for burning it...i am burning again yet another disk however...I accidentally proceeded. 8)
<sayao> [BTM] gee, i think you dont have to link anything
<[BTM] gee> sayao, someone told me i did earlier, but then i accidentely shut down X, and i have to start over again
<sayao> [BTM] gee, i guess you quake3 isnt starting.. does it show any message?
<[BTM] gee> sayao, yeah....when i try fullscreen it gives me this...
<[BTM] gee> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<adoy|ubuntu> BTM, are you using xchat?
<[BTM] gee> adoy|ubuntu, yes
<adoy|ubuntu> turn on logging so you can hang on to these sessions
<adoy|ubuntu> i learned the hard way to do that
<[BTM] gee> adoy|ubuntu, good idea, thanks
<sayao> [BTM] gee, type glxinfo on your console, it will give you some ingo
<sayao> *info
<[BTM] gee> it's using nvidia
<sayao> do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<[BTM] gee> yes, ofcourse
<Verus> ok gonna reboot and see how she goes....one last question...its basically debian eh?
<Verus> installationwise i mean...
<sayao> [BTM] gee, what does it says on direct rendering? yes or no
<[BTM] gee> Verus, yes
<sayao> Verus, the installation is different
<[BTM] gee> sayao, yes
<Verus> kk thanks again.
<sayao> [BTM] gee, try this: ldd quake3.x86
<sayao> i will output the linked libraries
<[BTM] gee> not found
<[BTM] gee> quake3.x86 that is
<sayao> i think its quake.x86 then
<[BTM] gee> not a dynamic executeable
<adoy|ubuntu> apropos quake
<lek> how do you release/renew an ip (from terminal)
<[BTM] gee> lek, ifconfig ethX down ; ifconfig ethX new.ip.number.here up
<adoy|ubuntu> lek, ifdown eth0 then hdcpcd eth0
<adoy|ubuntu> hdcpcd eth0
<adoy|ubuntu> sorrry
<lek> thanks
<sayao> [BTM] gee, to link it type: ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so .
<sayao> [BTM] gee, on the quake3 dir
<sayao> [BTM] gee, but i dont think it will help
<[BTM] gee> sayao, what can be wrong tho ?
<sayao> [BTM] gee, i dont know..
<|QuaD|> gnome works for me again!
<|QuaD|> finally
<Amroc> lamont, you alive?
<Seq> does anybody know why I only get sound from gstreamer when using ESD output (alsa and oss both don't work)? And no sound from non-gst anything on the system.
<punkass_> anyone know of a good how-to to make deb packages?
<punkass_> Seq: if i had to guess its cuz esd takes over the soundcard
<punkass_> i had to kill ESD to make alsa etc work
<Seq> punkass: that would be my guess too, but i thought alsa supported multiple audio streams?
<punkass_> yes but i think esd is a sound server not just a stream
<punkass_> so alsa and esd..do battle
<Seq> esd has no hardware interface, it goes through the alsa drivers, right? its not like they're conflicting, esd needs alsa (or oss) to work
<punkass_> you could be right...honestly i am not sure
<Seq> and alsa, to my understanding, should allow multiple audio streams (esd would be one, it mixes all it's streams together). I could be off on this, which is why i asked :p
<Vigilanty> anybody know of a really good script for X-Chat irc client?
<magillo> hi all. someone knows how to install lilo instead of grub with ubuntu installer? I cannot see the lilo install option, even in expert mode...
<Seq> Vigilanty: just any script in general? or one to fill a particular need
<magillo> manuals says it possible to choose lilo as boot manager, but installer simply install grub without asking anything
<Vigilanty> well...
<Vigilanty> i have needs...
<Vigilanty> I would like somethin like the excursion script for Mirc...
<Seq> i have no idea what that is.
<stack_> I just installed k3b, but running it causes a Segmentation Fault, any idea on this one?
<Vigilanty> hmmm...
<Vigilanty> i need an irc client that will allow me to download a list of channels on the server in which I'm connected.
<Seq> Vigilanty: like going to the "window" menu and selecting "channel list" in xchat?
<thully> Hi - I wondered if there are any plans tp come out w/an updated live CD anytime soon, as the current one has broken wi-fi and ppp
<stack_> what should I be using to burn audio cds?
<Seq> stack_: i hear k3b is pretty good
<stack_> Seq: it just seg faults on me when I try to run it
<strixy> hello everyone
<stack_> Seq: actually, it seems as though anything KDE related is just bombing
<Seq> oh. i've got no idea, then. I havent tried burning audio
<adoy|ubuntu> k3b works wonders on that
<Vigilanty> hmmm...
<Seq> stack_: did you just install the kde stuff? You might have to log out and back in (probably some environment options or path stuff)
<strixy> can anyone answer a question about apache2.conf?
<punkass_> stack_: i just installed gnomebaker and it seem to work fine
<punkass_> but there is no deb package of it yet
<Seq> strestout1: not until we see the question
<Seq> strixy: rather ^
<Vigilanty> maybe it's just because I don't fully know any of the features of this OS, or appliations for it...
<adoy|ubuntu> i just drag my mp3s into k3b audio cd project and it does the conversion
<punkass_> im hopefully going to find a nice "howto make debs" and then make a package of it
<strixy> Seq: Thanks. I want to change from apache2-default yo just /
<strixy> Seq: make that 'to' instead of 'yo'... yo
<strixy> :)
<strixy> I know I have to edit apache2.conf, but I can't find the line
<Seq> the document root you mean?
<strixy> Seq: yes. (smacks forehead) Duh! I just found 'sites-enabled'
<Seq> yeah, i was going to say. stuff in sites-enabled is actually symlinked to sites-available
<strixy> I'm new to apache2 as well as a debian base
<strixy> Lovin' Ubuntu, however
<strixy> Seq: thanks, though :)
<Seq> i just switched my server a few weeks ago from debian woody to ubuntu warty
<Seq> im also new to apache2 though
<strixy> are you running a mail server as well?
<strixy> I migrated from fedora
<strixy> how does one restart apache in debian? httpd -restart?
<willg> /etc/init.s/apache restart
<willg> uhh
<willg> wrong
<willg> /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Seq> strixy: yes, postfix
<acidrain> hi
<jcole> when i compile kernel 2.6.8 under gcc-3.2 i get "include/linux/compiler.h:28:3: #error Sorry, your compiler is too old/not recognized." is this ok?
<jcole> i'm using this command line -> MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-3.2 CXX=g++-3.2 CPP=cpp-3.2" fakeroot make-kpkg --append_to_version -gcc-3.2 --initrd --revision=2.6.8.1 kernel_image modules_image
<jcole> am i missing something?
<strixy> ls
<strixy> oops
<acidrain> I need to reinstall windows but I figure it'll overwrite my boot record, how do I make a boot disk so that I can boot back into ubuntu and reinstall grub?
<strixy> For anyone keeping track at home, the restart for apache here is... /etc/init.d/apache2 -k restart
<crevette> acidrain: dd should do the trick
<crevette> or install grub on a floppy
<strixy> Thanks Seq! :)
<Zotnix> Ah! Reminds me. Anyway to make a bootable ISO image from a directory.
<acidrain> thanks
<crevette> acidrain: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialRecoveryAndBootDisk.html#GRUB
<crevette> acidrain: I think there a recovery part in the Ubunutu CD installer
<Verus> Heya
<Xenguy> I'll give you an example - it's hard to convince people at work to have a look at setting up a debian mirror (they're all ga-ga over Fedora right now) when the 'stable' tree is 2 years old :-/
<Xenguy> ww
<Verus> I have installed Ubuntu and let me just say...wow...I think! It was as easy as windows...easier really.
<willg> Verus: it is good stuff. I had a flawless laptop install last night
<Verus> Problem is....it didn't ask me for a root password, nor did it let me partition my hd...it was all so automatic
<willg> root is disabled
<Verus> sheesh
<Verus> all one partition as well?
<willg> you can enable root with: sudo passwd root
<willg> you can enable root with: sudo passwd root
<willg> sorry
<Verus> cool.
<Verus> np. 8)
<Xenguy> willg: I assume that one can, if one chooses, disable 'sudo' powers from the 1st user, yes?
<willg> sure
<BlacKnight|> YAAAAAAY!
<BlacKnight|> ok for anyone who has trouble with kde apps not docking:
<Xenguy> willg: just checking :-)
<willg> Verus: I reinstalled Ubuntu on my web server a week ago, I have several partitions laid out
<BlacKnight|> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kdetrayproxy
<Gwildor> Verus, you can choose to partition, maybe you jsut got "enter" happy
<BlacKnight|> it's madleet
<BlacKnight|> kde apps work so well in ubuntu
<Seq> Verus: i did multiple as well
<Verus> lol. maybe.
<BlacKnight|> and everything runs so fast :)
<Verus> wasnt much choice really. it was no debian installation.
<Xenguy> another off-the-wall question: does anyone know if FAI (fully automatic install) would work with Ubuntu (I'm assuming it would, but have not messed with this at all) ?
<BlacKnight|> except my ati card doesnt work
<BlacKnight|> fgl_glxgears doesn't run :*
<BlacKnight|> :(
<Gwildor> Xenguy, i did full auto
<Gwildor> Xenguy, takes whole drive
<Xenguy> Gwildor: did you need to set up a local mirror then?
<Verus> still cant get a root working gonna monkey around a bit with it.
<Gwildor> Xenguy, i didnt.....just hit enter
<Xenguy> Gwildor: do you mean FAI (the package) ?
<Gwildor> oh.......no....sorry
<Gwildor> im stupid
<Xenguy> Gwildor: OK
<Xenguy> Gwildor: no, not at all
<Gwildor> Xenguy, just a newb :)
<Xenguy> Gwildor: np
<GoldeNArX> whats up
<Gwildor> hi
<GoldeNArX> anyone available to help me set up an ftp server?
<bCc`> hmm
<Verus> sudo command asks me for a password. anything (including nothing) gives me wrong password. hmm
<acidrain> thank you very much crevette
<bCc`> happen to be anyone that uses the nick goose in here
<bCc`> or is from stephenvilkle
* bCc` stalking someone
<scoon> Verus, sudo is the password of your user
<Verus> i've tried it. no luck.
<scoon> Verus, what happens if you do su Verus
<scoon> Verus, assuming that is your users name
<Verus> it asks for password then it doesnt make me root, just stays at user name...ahhh maybe thats just the way it works!
<scoon> Verus, no,
<Quest-Master> Verus
<scoon> sudo asks for your users pwd
<scoon> Verus, that was just a simple way to test if you were typing the pwd correctly] 
<Quest-Master> When you set up Ubuntu, you put in a root password too (from what I remember)
<__learner__> how can I change a file owner?
<Verus> aye i used it but still not root@ only verus@
<Quest-Master> __learner__: Right-click
<Quest-Master> Permissions
<Quest-Master> And change them there.
<Quest-Master> Make sure you are the file owner though before doing so
<__learner__> the file is from root. I want to open it with my user. I can't change it that way because I'm not the owner, the owner is root.
<__learner__> I want to become owner
<__learner__> So I think I need to do it from the console, as root - the owner
<Quest-Master> sudo nautilus
<scoon> __learner__, just copy that file to your desktop
<scoon> maybe that will work for you
<__learner__> I did it, didint worked
<Quest-Master> sudo nautilus, go to that file, right-click, change the permissions.
<scoon> __learner__, copy the file to your desktop
<scoon> and then do chmod 0777 the_file_you_are_changing
<scoon> but really, what are you trying to do ?  why do you want to own a root file ?
<__learner__> tx a lot
<scoon> __learner__, man chmod will help you as well
<__learner__> Because I copied it to my desktop, But as root, because I didn't have read acess to the file.
<__learner__> tx, what chmod do?
<scoon> __learner__, check out man chmod
<netdur> just noticed, away web browsers... there no way to display animated GIFs
<scoon> and that will answer it for you
<scoon> and give you some other tips
<__learner__> tx
<scoon> np
<Verus> hmm. I am trying to apt-get upgrade && apt-get update but it is asking me if im root...which im not. "su verus <enter> verus'passwd <enter> aint making me root.
<netdur> sudo -s
<scoon> Verus, does the $ at the end of your name change to a # ?
<Verus> nadda. nope.
<scoon> Verus, also, ubuntu disables root
<scoon> Verus, check out the howtos
<Verus> ok will do.
<scoon> Verus, that sounds to be your problem
<scoon> Verus, all tho, sudo should work for you
<scoon> but you would need to do it like this
<Verus> I used debian and had no trouble. i just tried the sudo -s and im auto root now. hmm
<scoon> sudo command1 && sudo command2
<scoon> Verus, well this isn't exactly debian
<scoon> remember that.
<adoy|ubuntu> Verus, or open the root terminal
<scoon> even tho it is apt based
<adoy|ubuntu> then launch from there
<Verus> im root@ with the simple command sudo -s. go figure. 8)
<scoon> Verus, sounds like a good time to "root" through the ubuntu wiki's
<scoon> god that was horrible
<adoy|ubuntu> lol
<scoon> i couldn't f'ing resist that one
<scoon> totally miserable
<Verus> time to wander through the winkis huh?
<scoon> something like that
<adoy|ubuntu> tiptoe thru the tulips... hehe
<Verus> haha ok.
<Verus> lol.
<adoy|ubuntu> no where did i put that eukalaly
<scoon> you cats need to get laid more often
<adoy|ubuntu> yea
<scoon> then this crappe wouldn't be so funny
<adoy|ubuntu> meow
<scoon> notice the french spelling of crap
<scoon> i am very distinguished
<adoy|ubuntu> yea
<adoy|ubuntu> ouch, speaking of that topic, laptops reduce mens fertility
<scoon> that is why I only use it on the toilet
<scoon> so does crapping
<adoy|ubuntu> LOL
<scoon> oh
<scoon> and just about everything else out there.
<adoy|ubuntu> crap... the space station astronauts are going to starve to death
<adoy|ubuntu> lol
<scoon> cuz of sterility
<scoon> that's kinda afu
<Verus> well just about this guys bedtime; thanks folks. can't believe how easy this install was. I've had redhat, mandrake, libranet and debian all installed at one time or another, this was scary easy.
<scoon> yeah it is
<scoon> easy
<scoon> not scary
<Gwildor> anyone notice that most of TSS content today was featured on slashdot as well?
<scoon> actually
<Verus> lol.
<scoon> everything else is
<scoon> well
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<scoon> except being drunk
<BlacKnight|> say i have a debian .diff.gz file
<scoon> and "root"-ing
<BlacKnight|> and the sources for a program
<BlacKnight|> how do i make a .dep for it?
<BlacKnight|> .deb rather
<Verus> nite folks, thanks again.
<Se7h> OT question
<Se7h> does anyone has a color lcd module to sell?
<Se7h> lol
<zenpod> colour lcd module?
<netdur> why bootloaders and runlevel removed from gst?
<__learner__> good bye!
<__learner__> and tx again!
<knewt> once base-config has reached the point of apt-get'ing stuff, is there anything else important it needs to do?
<siimo> anyone using gaim 1.1 package from backports
<Garoboldy> hey guys, quick question. if I am running an older laptop and install ubuntu on it. do I need to set a specific parameter for my cdrom to be read from
<Garoboldy> when it gets past the keyboard, and hardware detection..it just sits there
<adoy|ubuntu> Garoboldy, did you look at the BIOS
<Garoboldy> the bios?
<Garoboldy> for what
<adoy|ubuntu> yea
<adoy|ubuntu> to make sure it will boot from CDrom first
<adoy|ubuntu> changing boot order
<Garoboldy> yeah it does that LOL read my second message
<adoy|ubuntu> ok
<Garoboldy> tried nodma but that didnt help
<adoy|ubuntu> noacpi?
<Garoboldy> ok let me try that
<Garoboldy> linux noacpi anything else?
<adoy|ubuntu> thinking
<Gwildor> how do i find what gtk version i am using?
<adoy|ubuntu> noapic
<Garoboldy> noapic?
<adoy|ubuntu> one of the options
<Garoboldy> ok linux noapci noapic
<adoy|ubuntu> Garoboldy, linux noapic noacpi ide=nodma
<Garoboldy> alright going with it lol
<Garoboldy> detecting hardware to find cd-rom drives
<Garoboldy> loading a bunch of modules
<adoy|ubuntu> nice
<Garoboldy> uumm now nothing.
<adoy|ubuntu> what is last line
<Gwildor> how do i find what gtk version i am using?
<Garoboldy> its a bluew screen with a white bar at the bottom
<Garoboldy> where I can type
<siimo> anyone using gaim 1.1 package from backports
<siimo> i cant connect to MSN
<adoy|ubuntu> Garoboldy, at a # prompt?
<Garoboldy> no, theres no # its just the black square where I can type at the bottom and thats it
<Garoboldy> its like its not reading anything from the cdrom
<adoy|ubuntu> yup
<adoy|ubuntu> clean disc?
<Garoboldy> yeah just burned it like 20 minutes ago
<siimo> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<siimo> i see backports arent supported here huh
<adoy|ubuntu> siimo, tried multiverse?
<adoy|ubuntu> siimo, tried multiverse, etc
<siimo> adoy|ubuntu, what do you mean? i am using gaim from warty backports  aim works ont it but msn isnt working
<adoy|ubuntu> ok
<adoy|ubuntu> "i see backports arent supported here huh"
<adoy|ubuntu> that was what i was going on
<siimo> well no one is replying.. so i said that
<adoy|ubuntu> ic
<adoy|ubuntu> siimo, i just got in using 1.0 gaim
<adoy|ubuntu> to msn
<Seq> anybody have extremely high cpu useage in firefox? It only happens after I installed java, but it happens on pages without java too
<JDahl> I feel much after installing Hoary... I missed the 100MB+ daily dist-upgrades
<Seq> JDahl: i like accidently upgrading to development branches of gnome. :)
<JDahl> Seq: Yes, it's great way to really get to know aptitude - holding, downgrading, purging, intentionally breaking dependencies etc ;)
<Seq> im still getting used to a graphical package manager
<knewt> is there anything base-config does after the apt-get stage that's important?
<JDahl> Seq, so what do you do when your system is screwed up and X wont start?
<|QuaD|> is there a way to put package requests into ubuntu?
<Seq> JDahl: fix x?
<JDahl> Seq, using aptitide then?
<Seq> you don't use a package manager to fix a problem :)
<JDahl> You do if you're problem is broken dependencies is gnome
<JDahl> s/you're/your/
<Seq> then x isnt broken, its just gnome :)
<knewt> that's what you get for depending on gnome :)
<Seq> and whenever you were saying aptitude above, i was thinking of synaptic (which i havent really used). I havent looked at aptitude much
<knewt> i use aptitude at the end of ssh and ttyS consoles
<JDahl> I am not a command-line evangelist, I am just used to aptitude from Debian and it's perfect for me
<Seq> i just use apt and dpkg directly usually
<knewt> i like the dependency management of aptitude
<|QuaD|> weird.... using the standard unix ftp client i get 600kb/s from a site, using gftp (same site, same computer) i get 25kb/s.... any suggestions as to why?
<calc> |QuaD|: looked at what it is doing with a packet sniffer?
<knewt> ah, that's better. sshd installed now so i can move over to using aptitude over that instead of a ttyS
<|QuaD|> calc: don't have time to do the research now
<|QuaD|> i will later though
<|QuaD|> i was wondering if this was a common bug
<|QuaD|> i AM using hoary so anything is possible
<Seq> |QuaD|: are they both kilobytes, or is one kilobits, or what?
<|QuaD|> Seq: both are in kilobytes
<calc> |QuaD|: i haven't used gftp i normally use lftp
<|QuaD|> calc: i just downloaded it, couldn't figure it out in the 13 mintues i had, so i went to gftp :)
<Seq> i have no idea why you'd see such a huge discrepancy. although 600KB/s really rocks if its over anything but a local network
<calc> |QuaD|: lftp is even easier to use than netkit ftp
<|QuaD|> Seq: local is boston to florida isn't local :)
<calc> lftp ftpurl  then just use get it takes care of binary automatically
<|QuaD|> i also confirmed the results with bwm
<|QuaD|> its just really weird
<Seq> |QuaD|: i meant local as in in your home or business.
<|QuaD|> Seq: i know i was just toying with oyu
<|QuaD|> (you had no way of knowing where i was transferring)
<moquist> heh; just caught myself typing "emerge"
<Seq> moquist: i type 'apt-get' so often on my gentoo system now
<|QuaD|> apt-get is second nature to me
<moquist> apt is getting to be second nature to me.  but it takes time.
<lev> i need help with my sound.
<moquist> lev: no kidding; I couldn't hear that at all.
<Seq> i had been using gentoo for a long time, its almost hard to believe the distro is that old at all
<moquist> Seq: yup.
<lev> :-D
<moquist> lev: 'sup?
<lev> Um..
<lev> well i have been trying to get my sound card workin for weeks.
<Seq> i switched to gnome 2.0 on gentoo. it sucked at the time because all apps were still gtk+ 1.2
<lev> and i got this little tid bit from the ubuntu website..
<Seq> i remember thinking it was cool when gaim had the option to build with gtk2 support instead
<|QuaD|> i think i am finally getting used to gnome
<lev> i have to add.. Acpi_something_something=7
<Seq> the world was fuglier back then
<lev> to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|QuaD|> i don't care for the lack of integration between apps (kde strives at that) but i am getting used to it
<lev> .. i have no idea what to do.
<|QuaD|> lev: warty or hoary
<lev> warty.
<moquist> lev: sounds like you're supposed to add some kernel boot parameters.  do you have a URL for this page you refer to?
<|QuaD|> is your sound card supported?
<lev> yea.. one second.
<lev> yea it is supported.
<lev> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops/view?searchterm=laptop
<lev> i have a Dell inspiron 8600
<|QuaD|> i really want ubuntu to add sunbird and nvu to the repos
<RuffianSoldier> ok everyone - heres the big quesion - should I upgrade to hoary
<|QuaD|> RuffianSoldier: no
<RuffianSoldier> |QuaD| but XFree86 wont work!  I just put my Ubuntu HD in a new computer
<RuffianSoldier> and I cant get it to work
<|QuaD|> RuffianSoldier: i would reinstall it
<|QuaD|> in the new hd
<|QuaD|> grr
<|QuaD|> comp
<RuffianSoldier> but!?!?! I LOVE MY INSTALL :-(
<|QuaD|> i doubt hoary will fix your problem
<RuffianSoldier> |QuaD| ----- I forget, is there an option during the isntall of Ubuntu where I can not install GRUB to MBR?  I want to install GRUB but not to MBR
<kdaver> is there any P2P cliento for ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> bittorrent
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<kdaver> ok, i never used it before, buy i jus have internet at my home...
<RuffianSoldier> can I not install GRUB - cuz I can just make a back up of the GRUB menu and put it back in some other time
<moquist> lev: i updated http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops/view?searchterm=laptop with an example for you.
<RuffianSoldier> Is there anyway I can get X to work?  I mean - i need everything on the HD
<RuffianSoldier> HOw can I get X working?
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: what's it doing?
<RuffianSoldier> not starting lol
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: any error messages?
<RuffianSoldier> well ya
<|QuaD|> RuffianSoldier: back it up
<RuffianSoldier> some stuff wotn start
<|QuaD|> uninstall
<RuffianSoldier> back up what?
<|QuaD|> grr
<|QuaD|> format
<RuffianSoldier> NO!
<|QuaD|> reinstall
<RuffianSoldier> im not going to!
<RuffianSoldier> i dont know if thats my only oprion
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: I doubt that's your only option, though other options might be a bit involved.
<RuffianSoldier> np
<RuffianSoldier> I have 2 other Distros and W2K installed
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu will be my new project
<kdaver> RuffianSoldier: did yo allready try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 just like debian?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: so worst case, you can get your data from your Ubuntu install using one of your other distros...
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<RuffianSoldier> but I like my settings
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: ...then copy your settings, too.  :)
<RuffianSoldier> I had about 3 months of stuff on that
<RuffianSoldier> how do I copy KDE and Gnome settings?
<RuffianSoldier> and use them again?
<kdaver> what kind of videocard do you have?
<RuffianSoldier> onboard VIA
<RuffianSoldier> which is prolly my problem
<moquist> lev: hey.  did it work?
<kdaver> UPS, problems
<lev> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<lev> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<kdaver> yes, i think so
<lev> :-D
<moquist> lev: excellent.  np.  :)
<hub> I'm less than 1 ft away from my Wifi AP
<hub> and the Wifi applet still says "no device"
<hub> iwconfig shows eth1
<hub> any idea ?
<Tsjoklat> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
<RuffianSoldier> i agree
* RuffianSoldier starts blappin fools
<Tsjoklat> hey Ruffian
* RuffianSoldier is killing everyone in #mandrake
<RuffianSoldier> hello Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> are you on a rampage again Ruffian?
<RuffianSoldier> yes ;-|
<Tsjoklat> give 'em hell? :P
<RuffianSoldier> Its been a while since I used the Ubuntu installer - can I choose to not install grub?  And make a backup of /boot - then copy /boot backinto /
<rvirani> how do I get the kernel source tree
<rvirani> apt-get doesnt have the right versions for my ubuntu install
<rvirani> Linux legion 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Thu Nov 18 11:47:33 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tsjoklat> haven't seen that option Ruffian
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<RuffianSoldier> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RuffianSoldier> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RuffianSoldier> One thing every distro needs!!!
<rvirani> Any ideas? I need my NVIDIA driver up and running
<Tsjoklat> what is it that you want? lilo?
<RuffianSoldier> no - nothing
<RuffianSoldier> no GRUB
<Tsjoklat> why not?
<Tsjoklat> how are you going to boot up?
<RuffianSoldier> I have other distros
<moquist> rvirani: the right kernel version doesn't show up when you do 'apt-cache search linux-source'?
<RuffianSoldier> I want SUSE as the main loader
<Tsjoklat> huh huh
<RuffianSoldier> Well - if I could get X to friggen work that would be nice also
<Tsjoklat> I wonder what you are doing most of the time Ruffian
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: couldja perhaps copy xorg.conf or XF86Config from one of your other distros, and start with that?
<RuffianSoldier> will that work?
<RuffianSoldier> and be usuable?
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: mebbe.  :)  make a backup of anything you're changing...
<Tsjoklat> if it works in that other distro it should work in ubu
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: i'd at least do a visual difference comparison before trying it out.
<RuffianSoldier> OOH! I can do it in BeatrIX - its based off Ubuntu and Knoppix
<RuffianSoldier> where is it located?
<RuffianSoldier> the X config document
<rvirani> moquist, sorry I did an apt-get install kernel-source
<Tsjoklat> what are you using Ruffian? Bea/suse/Mandrake?
<rvirani> and the right one didnt show up
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: /etc/X11/
<moquist> rvirani: np.  so are you all set now?
<rvirani> moquist, should be
<moquist> rvirani: cool.
<rvirani> what is the difference, shouldnt apt-get search the same cache?
<RuffianSoldier> XF86COnfig-4?
<moquist> rvirani: yeah, but you want linux-source instead of kernel-source.  don't ask me why...
<rvirani> lol
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: yeah.
<rvirani> alright
<rvirani> thanx for the heads up
<moquist> np
<moquist> can anybody explain the difference between "linux-source' and 'kernel-source' packages?
<moquist> er, anybody *here*, that is.  ;)
<RuffianSoldier> I dont have access to the Ubuntu partition
<RuffianSoldier> how can I change it?
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: you should be able to get to it if you're comfortable with the 'mount' command.
<RuffianSoldier> I have it mounted
<RuffianSoldier> i dont have permision to write anything in it
<moquist> RuffianSoldier: oh.  you don't have write access, then?
<moquist> right.  :)
<RuffianSoldier> Doing!
<RuffianSoldier> +D
<RuffianSoldier> =S
<kdaver> is there any kazaa compatible client on linux?
<rvirani> moquist, well thanx
<rvirani> Im out
<fester420> Yes I have a question my router wont work with ubuntu but when I directly connect my modem to my computer it works any suggestions?
<ctd> What router?
<Cloudchaser> what kind of router? it should be kinda transparent, no?
<fester420> A cheap ass compusa one
<Cloudchaser> mine works fine without a fuss
<Cloudchaser> its a d-link i think
<fester420> I dunno why mine wont let me use ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> is dhcp turned on on the router?
<fester420> yes
<fester420> I mean iam hooked on ubuntu but cant use it tghat often
<RuffianSoldier> whats the console command to copy a file (it will have to overwrite the file with the same name)
<fester420> Iam about to say fuck it and use debian
<Tsjoklat> what is the problem fester420
<Rene_S> Ok whats the point of Evolution having a check mail every so many minutes ?  Do they expect me to keep it open all day ?
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S yes
<fester420> When iam hooked up through my router my ubuntu wont connect to the internet but when I direxctly hook my cable modem up to my computer it works
<Rene_S> bleh, that blows
<Tsjoklat> what router/modem?
<Tsjoklat> win modem?
<|QuaD|> Rene_S: a lot of people keep it on at work
<fester420> Its a terayon modem and a cheap compusa router
<|QuaD|> and get notices when they get new mail
<Rene_S> I guess
<|QuaD|> fester420: wireless or wired (for the router)
<fester420> wired
<fester420> With cat15 cables
<|QuaD|> fester to an ifconfig when itis setup, what do you see
<|QuaD|> (connected to the rounter)
<Tsjoklat> did you check the wiki?
<Tsjoklat> hey |QuaD
<Cloudchaser> do you shut down the cable modem before you try the router?
<fester420> It shows the ip and everything
<fester420> yes
<fester420> I restart it and everything
<hub> now the wireless applet show eth1
<hub> but still does not work
<|QuaD|> hey Tsjoklat
<fester420> No it dosent
<|QuaD|> fester420: can you show us the information
<fester420> By the way I appricate the help
<fester420> What info do you need
<|QuaD|> ifconfig
<|QuaD|> i know what it shows
<|QuaD|> i want to see your output
<Tsjoklat> I want to see your input
<Tsjoklat> sorry bad j/k
<eruin> is it possible to stream a movie from unpacked rar-files?
<fester420> So I need to logg in linux
<eruin> err, non-extracted I mean
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: haah
<fester420> Root term or reg tyerm
<|QuaD|> fester420: we can only help you if ou show us stuff like this
<|QuaD|> fester420: root
<fester420> And type ifconfig
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> maybe /sbin/ifconfig
<|QuaD|> i forget if ubuntu has /sbin in path
<fester420> With my router connected
<|QuaD|> rigght
<Tsjoklat> cd /etc/network
<Tsjoklat> interfaces
<fester420> Ok I will be back in a min
<|QuaD|> k
<|QuaD|> why would someone not use mirc or a different free irc client?
<ctd> mirc isn't free.
<|QuaD|> shareware right?
<Tsjoklat> keygens do wonders
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: hehe
<|QuaD|> thats illegal
<|QuaD|> :)
<|QuaD|> no illegal software on my machine
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD and? I never said I use it :)
<ctd> Tsjoklat: Still not free.
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD that's why there is open source and we can use that
<lev> why wont dvd's play in totem?
<|QuaD|> i used mirc for a while, and never paid or keygen
<Tsjoklat> ctd what isn't free?
<|QuaD|> lev: xine or gstreamer
<ctd> lev: You want totem-xine and libdvdcss
<|QuaD|> :)
<ctd> Tsjoklat: mirc.
<lev> can i get them in SPM?
<|QuaD|> spm?
<ctd> hrm, SPM?
<|QuaD|> making up your own acronyms?
<ctd> ah..
<Tsjoklat> ctd well since I had to see madam kebab's pic each time I started it up I dissed it pronto
<ctd> synaptic package manager, I assume.
<|QuaD|> ahh
<lev> Yea...
<lev> haha
<ctd> lev: Make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled.
<lev> Okay thanks.
<ctd> Compulsarily, I'll say libdvdcss may not be legal in your country. ;)
<|QuaD|> i hate my pda.... they won't release a linux sync client or a thunderbird sync client.... everything is stored on backend servers and they only release intellisync for window
<|QuaD|> s
<Tsjoklat> ctd is our moral man today
<|QuaD|> makes me mad
<Tsjoklat> if in doubt.. ask ctd if it is legal
<ctd> har har.
<|QuaD|> is it legal in us?
<ctd> |QuaD|: iirc, yes.
<ctd> |QuaD|: I'm not expert.. but I think it's covered in the DMCA.
<Tsjoklat> *yawn*
<farruinn> could someone running hoary tell me what version of libdbd-mysql-perl it has?
<|QuaD|> oh ok
<Tsjoklat> legal, illegal
<|QuaD|> i am running hoary
<farruinn> (we need a packages.ubuntulinux.org)
<|QuaD|> how do i check the version?
<Tsjoklat> you can look it up
<Tsjoklat> archives.ubuntu.com
<farruinn> ah true
<ctd> farruinn: 2.9003-3
<farruinn> ok, thanks
<ctd> |QuaD|: Take a look, some iPaqs can run linux. ;)
<farruinn> btw |QuaD|, it'd be apt-cache show package
<farruinn> or just search for it in synaptic
<|QuaD|> ctd: i hav ea pda phone
<ctd> ah
<|QuaD|> and sync is all internet based... no cable required
<|QuaD|> for windows client
<ctd> hrm, bluetooth seems to be the big thing for sync'ing these days.
<pepsi_> hrm
<pepsi_> is everything sposed to be in the applications menu in hoary?
<Gorx> Hi, don't know if this is *normal*, but I didn't set up any administrator password while installing, and now that I want to apt-get something, it asks me to be SU, so I do, using my normal password, using no password..
<pepsi_> sudo apt-get
<pepsi_> sudo -s for a root terminal
<hub> I still haven't my bugzilla password
<hub> wtf ?
<Gorx> Thanks you Peltoilves
<|QuaD|> pepsi_: i believe its a bug
<pepsi_> |QuaD|: whats a bug?
<|QuaD|> app menus
<pepsi_> oh
<fester420> ok iam in ubuntu with out my router i got the info
<fester420> root@josh:/home/josh # /sbin/ifconfig
<fester420> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:5B:22:EF:AA
<fester420>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<fester420>           inet6 addr: fe80::206:5bff:fe22:efaa/64 Scope:Link
<fester420>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<fester420>           RX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<fester420>           TX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<fester420>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<fester420>           RX bytes:7282 (7.1 KiB)  TX bytes:3512 (3.4 KiB)
<fester420>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec80
<|QuaD|> fester420: paste bin
<fester420> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<fester420>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<fester420>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<fester420>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<fester420>           RX packets:1229 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<fester420>           TX packets:1229 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<fester420>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<fester420>           RX bytes:87165 (85.1 KiB)  TX bytes:87165 (85.1 KiB)
<fester420> is that the right infp
<|QuaD|> yeah
<|QuaD|> next time use a pastebin
<|QuaD|> or you will probably be kicked
<fester420> my bad
<fester420> i dint know
<Gorx> Though GCC would be installed at least
<|QuaD|> so it is getting an address hmmm
<hub> fester420: what is the problem ?
<|QuaD|> fester420: whats your local ip now
<|QuaD|> with winblows
<RuffianSoldier> who here has heard of BeatrIX yet?
<fester420> iam not through my router
<knewt> gah, been too long since i've done this. how would i go about preventing certain modules from being loaded?
<|QuaD|> why?
<fester420> it dosent work
<|QuaD|> are you on windows?
<fester420> i cant get on the net in ubuntu witgh my router
<fester420> no iam in ubuntu
<|QuaD|> wait... that is your ip address through the router
<|QuaD|> or not throuhg it
<fester420> i directly connected my modem to my computer
<fester420> yes
<|QuaD|> i need the one through the modem
<|QuaD|> grr
<|QuaD|> router
<fester420> o ok
<fester420> ill get it now
<Se7h> OT question
<|QuaD|> that could actually be your problem
<Se7h> does anyone has a color lcd module to sell?
<fester420> where is pastbin
<|QuaD|> pastebin.org
<cowbud> networkmanager still isn't in ubuntu?
<fester420> paste bin is being jewish
<fester420> i imed them to u
<Gmail> fester420: PASTEBIN
<Tsjoklat> fester420 no need for that please
<fester420> it says underr constrution
<fester420> i dint mean to
<|QuaD|> fester420: fuck you.... i am jewish
<fester420> so am i
<fester420> no joke
<|QuaD|> you know what... i am done helping oyu
<|QuaD|> if someone else wants to, let them
<fester420> fine then iam gone
<|QuaD|> lol
<Gorx> Vive le respect
<Tsjoklat> testy
<RuffianSoldier> hey Ivy60Quaff
<knewt> anyone know how to forceably prevent certain kernel modules from being loaded? i haven't really played with modules in ages
<housetier> delete them
<knewt> won't the next update via aptitude put them back?
<housetier> possibly :)
<grif2010> hi guys! i have just installed heroes3 using wine to directory Z:\(what's that?) and so where can i find it now?
<Agrajag> put them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<knewt> not being loaded by hotplug, being pulled in earlier than that
<Agrajag> then delete them
<Agrajag> or build your own kernel, and leave them out
<MasterShake> If you're not doing anything help serve the ubuntu ISO torrents.
<|QuaD|> wtf?
<knewt> hmm, i suppose i'm not going to be booting into the standard ubuntu kernel except in emergencies anyway, so it doesn't matter too much if i have extraneous modules about
<Gmail> why?
<knewt> Gmail: aimed at me?
<Gmail> yes
<knewt> i need to build a custom kernel for certain bits of functionality
<knewt> while i think about it, what's the best way to stop a daemon being loaded by rc.d such that it doesn't get added back again later?
<Garoboldy> when something fails to load on boot for a pcmcia device (xircom ethernet to be exact). can we load it after boot?
<Garoboldy> or install one or something
<dr_willis_> should be able to manually load and unload modules
<dr_willis_> and restart the pcmcia services - i recall
<Garoboldy> ok, yeah I have no clue how to do that LOL..very new to this
<farruinn> modprobe <module> ?
<farruinn> er, sudo modprobe <module>
<Garoboldy> sorry got logged out
<Garoboldy> what did you say?
<dr_willis_> <farruinn> modprobe <module> ?
<dr_willis_> <farruinn> er, sudo modprobe <module>
<Garoboldy> where can I find out what module it is...It doesnt wait long enough for me to see where it is
<dr_willis_> use the modprobe command. but i cant rember how to restart the pcmcia services.. actually I think the hotplug service should load the stuff if you just pop the pcmcia card out/inb
<dr_willis_> check 'dmesg' output to see errors and info is always where i start
<Garoboldy> oh never looked at that before
<Garoboldy> cool
<farruinn> it should tell you what you're looking for, if not /var/log/syslog should
<Garoboldy> ok let me try that real fast
<Garoboldy> error inserting xircom_tulip_cp ...thats what it said...
<farruinn> so I would try sudo modprobe xircom_tulip_cp
<knewt> ooh cool. dpkg-statoverride is nice
<Garoboldy> module not found
<Garoboldy> hhmm
<Garoboldy> can I view the dmesg from console
<farruinn> yes
<Garoboldy> ok?
<farruinn> it should show the stuff that flew by at startup
<Garoboldy> oh ok, yeah I was seeing how to get to view it from console
<huwr> Do you guys know of any way of installing Ubuntu on a usb flash drive?
<huwr> sort of like the LiveCD, only for a flash drive?
<RuffianSoldier> whats the console command to copy and paste something?
<farruinn> RuffianSoldier, copy and paste something from console to another app?  from one part of file to another?
<RuffianSoldier> I mean- copy and paste xfrees config from one place to another
<RuffianSoldier> VIA console
<farruinn> oh, copy the entire file?  cp foo bar
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<farruinn> just becareful that you don't overwrite something, because it won't ask
<ianh_> can someone help me please
<ianh_> PLZ can someone help me?
<farruinn> ianh_ try asking a question
<ianh_> i am using xnview to view tiff filess
<ianh_> farruinn > how can i integrate it into evolution
<Synek> hi
<farruinn> ianh_, sorry, I don't use evolution or xnview =(
<ianh_> how can i associate tiff file to open directly with xnview
<ianh_> how can i associate tiff file to open directly with xnview plz
<farruinn> ianh_, asking your question twice within the span of two minutes will not get you help any faster
<Notos> hello :D
<Notos> does any one know how to install a USB ADSL Modem?
<Notos> my modem is a SpeedStream 5200 and i ve do a lsusb it was decteted as SS 5200 ?
<Notos> ... i mean (!)
<punkass_> anyone know of a good howto for making debs?
<farruinn> punkass_, I would start by looking for something on debian.org
<punkass_> yeah i was there...found lots how to use apt etc just not make packages
<farruinn> are you trying to make debs from a debian source package or non-debian source?
<punkass_> non-debian.
<punkass_> think i found one...ill give it a go
<Synek> punkass_: sudo apt-get install dh-make fakeroot, cd to directory with source, ./configure --options-you-want, next DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="--options-you-type-before" fakeroot debian/rules binary
<Synek> should work in most cases ;)
<intinig> is there a way to make a hoary iso with the latest updates?
<Gorx> sudo doesn't work :S
<Gorx> Or I do not use it correctly :p
<intinig> Gorx, sudo command
<Gorx> damn it works now what the hell lol
<cowbud> rofl
<Gorx> intinig you're a wizard thanks you
<Gorx> it wasn't working 5 mins ago :p
<intinig> Gorx, I just have to think about something and it happens, sometimes I frighten myself
* Gorx sends kisses to everyone, enjoying the happiness itself.
<Gorx> :|
* Gorx runs away
<punkass_> Synek: thanks..ill give it a go
<Gorx> :p thanks to you Wiz and everybody have a goodnight ;) or dayy
<Synek> punkass_: no problem, reading a howto won't hurt you anyway ;-)
<punkass_> no dont i have to create the rules?
<Gorx> And before leaving, what is about mp3 suupport?
<punkass_> or it just creates them for me
<punkass_> thought there was some file i had to make..that had version, name etc
<farruinn> Gorx, have you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats?
<Synek> punkass_: i have a mplayer.deb builded in such way
<Gorx> Yes I've read that
<Gorx> So I download the oggvorbis thing?
<Gorx> and that's all?
<ctd> your building mplayer?
<Gorx> Eh no
<Gorx> (oops nott for me)
<Gorx> and what's about reading files on a NTFS partition?
<ctd> mount it read-only.
<Synek> ctd: well, i've built one :)
<__keybuk> *groans* Sangria is *EVIL*
<ninj1> anyone else getting a problem (hoary) whereby everything (all filesystems, inc /proc) gets unmounted spuriously - it seems to be at the same time as pppd disconnects
<__keybuk> yeah, known bug
<__keybuk> though not known why it does it
<ninj1> __keybuk: any ideas if it's filed/tracked anywhere?
* ninj1 checks bugzilla.ubuntu...
<__keybuk> probably in Bugzilla
<abah> why my /dev/sda1 is not exist?
<Simira> do you use hoary?
<abah> nope..warty
<abah> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<abah> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Simira> does anyone know *which* half hours the train leaves Mataro?
<Simira> it's like x:45 and x:15, or x:30 and x:00?
<ryan> hahahaha
<Tsjoklat> avond iedereen
<lil_anthony> can someone tell me the command to start and stop ssh server in ubuntu? i looked on google with no luck
<farruinn> try /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<farruinn> or start
<farruinn> maybe even restart
<lil_anthony> ok i don't have to do net start sshd?
<farruinn> mm, if you have /etc/init.d/ssh it should take care of things for you
<lil_anthony> i don't have it
<farruinn> have you installed sshd?
<lil_anthony> i thougth so i installed openssh
<lil_anthony> is it not included with that
<farruinn> oh right, that's it
<lil_anthony> so its /etc/init.d/openssh?
<lil_anthony> sorry i'm new to this trying to figure out how to launch my apps remotely for fun
<farruinn> no, should be /etc/init.d/ssh
<ctd> /etc/init.d/sshd
<farruinn> ctd, I have /etc/init.d/ssh
<lil_anthony> file not found
<ctd> okay, i could be wrong. ;p
<lil_anthony> hmm i just installed it from the repository :(
<farruinn> lil_anthony, apt-get install openssh-server
<lil_anthony> i did that
<abah> argh.. my usb storage doest'nt workkk
<lil_anthony> hmm now thats strange
<lil_anthony> i did it before and it seemed to have worked oh nevermind i got dependency problems
<farruinn> lil_anthony, are you on warty or hoary?
<lil_anthony> warty
<farruinn> hmm
<farruinn> and you got dependency problems?  is apt sorting them out?
<lil_anthony> it says errors were encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_blahblahblah.deb
<farruinn> do you have some odd repos in your sources.list?
<lil_anthony> thought i had the new
<lil_anthony> i can open sources.list and check but not sure which ones i'm looking for
<farruinn> ok, so you have added other repos, maybe debian repos, to it?
<lil_anthony> yes i have had universe
<lil_anthony> and things like that
<mojo> ehemm, excuse me
<mojo> I need a little bit help here
<Tsjoklat> ask mojo
<mojo> does anyone know how to uninstall RealPlayer/HelixPlayer binary version?
<mojo> seems to be a tough question...
<Tsjoklat> mojo there is a thread about that on the forums.. have you tried that?
<lil_anthony> far i'm gonna run synaptic so i can get a gui to see whats up with this brb
<mojo> ...can't find any related info on the Helix forum
<mojo> Tsjoklat: can u point me out some URL?
<Tsjoklat> mojo hold a sec alrighty
<punkass_> ok so i was able to build a deb package..anyone know a trick to get it to stick in a menu item?
<Tsjoklat> mojo what I did was d/l the bin chmod it to 755 +X and that's it
<lil_anthony> says dbdrive is locked by another process
<farruinn> lil_anthony, you must have an apt-get install or something somewhere that hasn't quit
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen are you still awake?
<lil_anthony> i can look with pgrep can't i?
<farruinn> er, sure.  I'd just check my terminals
<lil_anthony> nothing running
<lil_anthony> in that respect
<Tsjoklat> mojo http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=81152
<mojo> let me check, thx lad
<Tsjoklat> mojo! dangrabbit I am not your lad lol
<Tsjoklat> how long will you continue saying that
<farruinn> lil_anthony, look for dpkg, apt, dselect, aptitude, or even another instance of synaptic
<lil_anthony> i'm looking thanks
<lil_anthony> pgrep shows nothing
<padlef0t> hello everyone
<mojo> Tsjoklat: I can't find any related info in that forum, it's seems to me there is no Uninstall feature in bin version yet
<Tsjoklat> mojo you want to uninstall it?
<lil_anthony> so there is no way to see what has config.dat locked?
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony try logging out?
<mojo> Tsjoklat: yes
<Tsjoklat> mojo did you try in that dir in a console make uninstall?
<mojo> Tsjoklat: the thing is I want to switch to Debian version, first I need to get rid of the already bin installed version
<mojo> Tsjoklat: let me try
<Tsjoklat> mojo yeah you do... and what deb version? you mean a deb file or yet another bin?
<lil_anthony> ok let me try that
<mojo> Tsjoklat: not work at all, I found some guy online debianized the RealPlayer so I intend to switch to their version
<Tsjoklat> mojo what do you mean by debianized RP?
<mojo> Tsjoklat: ok let me explain, there is no such official Deb
<mojo> Tsjoklat: they only provide Bin and RPM
<Tsjoklat> mojo yes
<BrittMan914> hey guys
<BrittMan914> question
<BrittMan914> how do i set my IP manually in console
<Tsjoklat> ipconfig
<padlef0t> ifconfig eth0 *.*.*.* f.ex
<BrittMan914> i was gonna say
<lil_anthony> this is crazy even after reloggin it still says its locked :(
<BrittMan914> ipconfig didnt work
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony did it work?
<padlef0t> sudo ifconfig eth0 *.*.*.*
<BrittMan914> cool
<mojo> Tsjoklat: and yes, do u know how to remove an mime-type Open With.. entries? some entries are unable to remove
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony reboot?
<Tsjoklat> mojo properties
<BrittMan914> what about like gateway IP
<BrittMan914> and DNS
<lil_anthony> well i guess i can kill X wouldn't that work?
<farruinn> lil_anthony, that's fucked up.  for a fast reboot do a sudo shutdown -f now, then when you get the # just hit ctrl-d
<BrittMan914> does it just get that from DHCP
<Tsjoklat> BrittMan914 cd /etc/network/interfaces
<cef> BrittMan914: if you're trying to do it permanently, look at /etc/network/interfaces (it's a file)
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> let me try and thanks
<padlef0t> BrittMan914: try running dhclient
<mojo> Tsjoklat: you try, some entries can't be removed!
<cef> BrittMan914: also 'man interfaces' is your friend
<Tsjoklat> mojo lol I don't need to remove anything you do!
<Tsjoklat> BrittMan914 edit the interfaces file to your liking and a modprobe
<mojo> Tsjoklat: sigh the gnome-panel has been removed in latest update, now I left with a blank desktop, how sad...
<theantix> ubuntu admins: what is the proper procedure if I find a bug for specific hardware and a workaround?  Should I post it to bugzilla, put it on a wiki page, or something else?
<padlef0t> BrittMan914: to set a default gateway: route add default gw *.*.*.*
<BrittMan914> okay
<Tsjoklat> mojo oh yeah I read about that.. heheh sorry
<BrittMan914> yeah i dont get this much
<cef> theantix: not an ubuntu admin, but that depends on if the bug is an actual hardware bug, or a bug in software somewhere with specific hardware
<BrittMan914> um alrigth man interfaces
<lil_anthony> geeze finally :)
<Tsjoklat> BrittMan914 what is it taht you want to do?
<theantix> cef: it's a sort of famous bug with toshiba laptop keyboards that causes key stutters
<Tsjoklat> lil_anthony you killed it?
<lil_anthony> yeah
<BrittMan914> well i am runnign a WWW server on port 80
<BrittMan914> and i have a router
<lil_anthony> openssh installed now i think
<lil_anthony> now to figure this thing out haha
<cef> theantix: if it's a real hardware only bug, the wiki is best. if it's like a kernel or tool issue not detecting or mal-detecting hardware, then bugzilla
<BrittMan914> I want this computer to have the IP xxx.xxx.xxx.102
<cef> theantix: how'd you fix it?
<farruinn> lil_anthony, you need openssh-server though
<BrittMan914> and it always changes
<lil_anthony> yeah thats what i got
<BrittMan914> due to DHCP
<lil_anthony> apt-get install openssh-server
<farruinn> ok
<padlef0t> then kill the DHCP
<theantix> cef, via a few xkbset commands.  it's a known workaround, but I just want to make it public for ubuntu users to find
<padlef0t> killall -9 dhcpcd
<padlef0t> :P
<lil_anthony> now tell me if this is correct or not i thought all i do now is just go to cygwin and type ssh -l username@hostname
<padlef0t> and configure your network manually..
<lil_anthony> and then connect and change the display?
<padlef0t> BrittMan914: Gnome has a network app for this
<BrittMan914> yeah i know that
<cef> theantix: well probably wiki is best, but if something can detect those toshi's that have this issue via software, also add it to bugzilla
<BrittMan914> probably I shoudl have done that
<BrittMan914> just wanted to do it all in txt mode
<BrittMan914> bc next time I wont have X installed
<lil_anthony> asue its asking for my rpa key now  do you know of a good tutorial for this the man im not really understanding that well :(
<BrittMan914> okay so in the interfaces file
<BrittMan914> i erase dhcp and add what
<BrittMan914> along with my IP
<cef> change "dhcp" to "static"
<BrittMan914> OH
<farruinn> lil_anthony, if it's saying "do you want to connect anyway", just say yes
<BrittMan914> then use ifup eth1 xxx.xxx.xxx
<BrittMan914> .xxx
<BrittMan914> it's late sorry
<cef> then on each subsequent line add 'address ip.ip.ip.ip' then 'netmask nn.nn.nn.nn' then 'gateway yy.yy.yy.yy' (replace as appropriate)
<cef> one command per line
<lil_anthony> cool its working
<lil_anthony> i see my linux shell
<lil_anthony> via cygwin
<lil_anthony> tell me something though
<cef> save, then in the shell run 'ifup eth0' and you should be right
<lil_anthony> if lets say i add xhost + (your ip address)
<lil_anthony> would i be able to login from that ip address with ssh?
<lil_anthony> like if i'm at 24.99.11.100 or whatever and want to login to my box that is 55.11.1.1 or so on
<farruinn> afaik X11 doesn't have anything to do with it...
<lil_anthony> i thought thats what it did youc hange the export display
<farruinn> lil_anthony, I think y ou must know more about the actual use of ssh than I do because I have no idea what you're talking about =(
<lil_anthony> no probably its the opposite
<lil_anthony> i'm probably speaking garbage just going on what i'm reading
<lil_anthony> i googled for running x11 applications remotely
<lil_anthony> and it has got me this far :)
<ctd> use ssh -X
<ctd> for X11 forwarding
<lil_anthony> ok i seen that but didn't understand so its ssh -X username@host?
<ctd> yeap
<lil_anthony> k
<lil_anthony> tryn now
<Simira> *sigh*
<lil_anthony> damn firewall
<lil_anthony> brb
<Simira> time for leaving then...
<lil_anthony> error in locking authority file
<lil_anthony> is that talking about that key i made?
<mojo> Are there anyway to remove mime-type default open program entries that are set 'unremovabled' via Properties?
<scizzo> MikeGTN: :)
<MikeGTN> hi scizzo
<scizzo> MikeGTN: so you are running ubuntu.. :) and not telling me about it! GRR! :)
<MikeGTN> scizzo: I've been running it for some time - I'm amazed I didn't mention it before :)
<scizzo> MikeGTN: you don't like me anymore...do you.. :P
<scizzo> MikeGTN: haha
<MikeGTN> scizzo: hehe, well you didn't tell me that YOU were running ubuntu either! :)
<scizzo> MikeGTN: oops..
<scizzo> MikeGTN: caught me..
<spacey`ki> do i break things when i use a 2.4 kernel on ubuntu?
<spacey`ki> udev or something?
<scizzo> spacey`ki: why would you use a 2.4 kernel?
<melazyboy> Is fglrx working with xorg yet?
<sabdf1> space`ki: some of the desktop stuff might not work
<spacey`ki> its a server:D
<sabdf1> alsa, udev, hotplug-auto-mounter
<spacey`ki> wanted to test ubuntu on server:)
<spacey`ki> so it does not matter
<sabdf1> spacey`ki: should be no problem
<spacey`ki> but i can stop udev from loading then i guess
<sabdf1> just type "custom" at the boot prompt when installing, install base package set, then cherry pick server apps using aptitude
* scizzo is running 2.6.x on a server
<spacey`ki> sabdf1, i'm a step ahead of you =P
<spacey`ki> i already have the system installed
<spacey`ki> but i'm narrowing down running services. especially if they don't work in 2.4
<sabdf1> spacey`ki: that's ok, working with this crowd i'm used to that :-)
<spacey`ki> like udev it seems=P
<spacey`ki> hehe:)
<lil_anthony> cool thanks guys i finally got it working :)
<melazyboy> Does anyone know if the problem between fglrx and the newest version of Xorg has been fixed, or if there is anyway to get 3d hardware acceleration working with Xorg?
<lil_anthony> pretty neat actually loading applications from linux and it look like its on my other system
<cornflake> does anyone know of a howto to compile a custom kernel for ubuntu?
<spacey`ki> scizzo, main point for me was that there is no up to date grsecurity patch for 2.6
<spacey`ki> i don't feel like patching all the security holes in 2.6.7 manually
<mos__> does anyone know of a command line app to resolve the dns of a site and spits its ip back out at me?
<Tsjoklat> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html#INSTALL-KERNEL-PKG
<spacey`ki> mos__, ping works:)
<mos__> ah ping will give me the ip?
<spacey`ki> sure
<scizzo> spacey`ki: aaa..
<scizzo> spacey`ki: sorry..hehe
<spacey`ki> scizzo, no harm done ;)
<mos__> the dns server on my appt's network is soo slow
<spacey`ki> use another one
<mos__> wish i could
<spacey`ki> you can also run some simple dns thingy at your own place
<lamont_r> mos__: either host or dig
<mos__> spacey`ki: what would i need to do to set that up
<spacey`ki> not sure because i'm not in dns stuff but i think its called caching dns. and most dns servers kan do that. and i think there are a few small ones which do just that
<zenlunatic> cornflake look in the linux documentation project. they have instructions how to compile a kernel there.
<cornflake> Tsjoklat: thanx
<tranceConscious> hello everyone
<tranceConscious> need some help...
<Tsjoklat> cornflake make sure you got bzip2 and module-init tools installed... doesn't say on the page
<scizzo> tranceConscious: ask the question
<mos__> dont ask to ask a question just ask it
<tranceConscious> I downloaded warty-release-install-amd64.iso yesterday at my office computer.
<tranceConscious> opened it with magiciso and extracted all the files to a temp dir just to check that it is not corrupt.
<tranceConscious> then I tried burning it with nero and nero repeatedly hanged
<cornflake> Tsjoklat: well... it's compiling now... so i'll just find out in an hour...
<mos__> tranceConscious: why didnt you just check the md5
<tranceConscious> eventually I used magiciso to burn it
<nir-> hello
<tranceConscious> when I took it home, the cd would not boot
<tranceConscious> what can I do???
<tranceConscious> how do you md5 check files in windows?
<nir-> how i can set an ADSL connection .. is there any adsl-setup script ?
<scizzo> tranceConscious: are you actually telling the system to boot from CD?
<tranceConscious> yes
<scizzo> tranceConscious: tried using a boot disk?
<mos__> mirc can do it with //echo $md5(filename) or somthing like that
<tranceConscious> no
<padlef0t> i hate this country
<padlef0t> cold freezing hell
<scizzo> tranceConscious: could you  try that?
<padlef0t> my weather forecast said "Freezing Fog" today..
<mos__> haha
<tranceConscious> where can I get the boot disk from. is it somewhere on the warty-release-install-amd64.iso cd?
<nir-> hello... how i can setup an adsl connection in ubuntu ?
<padlef0t> no wonder we have the highest usage of anti-depresive drugs..
* padlef0t goes underground..
<mos__> its a little cool out right now here (78F)
<padlef0t> nir-: have you installed ubuntu?
<nir-> yes
<padlef0t> and it didnt work on its own?
<nir-> nope
<nir-> its should be automatic ?
<scizzo> tranceConscious: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<padlef0t> there is a network app in Gnome, where you can manually configure it..
<scizzo> tranceConscious: look at that...maybe you can get some ideas from that
<padlef0t> nir-: are you sure your ethernet card is probed?
<nir-> yes
<padlef0t> sudo ifconfig
<scizzo> padlef0t: Computer -> System Configuration -> Network
<nir-> its connected to the modem and i was able to ping the modem
* trs80 mutters
<padlef0t> see what it says
<padlef0t> okay..
<trs80> does a pxelinux file for amd64 exist?
<padlef0t> try route add default gw ip.to.the.router
<nir-> isnt there any script that lets me do it manualy ?
<scizzo> padlef0t: if you want to look at things in the terminal look in /etc/network/
<padlef0t> scizzo: thanks, i know..
<scizzo> padlef0t: sorry.. :)
<padlef0t> :P
<tranceConscious> scizzo: thanx man, I'll check it out...
* padlef0t is grumpy today
<scizzo> tranceConscious: :) np
<scizzo> padlef0t: hey...its friday...take a coffee and be happy.. ;)
<padlef0t> hehe, my damn school doesnt have any..
<nir-> can i d/l adsl-config script from the net and put it on usr/bin ?
<padlef0t> and they force us into using College Linux
<padlef0t> :P
<padlef0t> damn restricted
<padlef0t> thanx for caring though scizzo :)
<padlef0t> see you around!
<padlef0t> im off..
<scizzo> padlef0t: well..I am working with Solaris so... :P
<jessta_> 
<netmonk> does anyone have an idea why when i copy files to a usb flash memory it shows me that the files are on the flash drive but when I plug it on another computer the files are not there?
<mjr> Unmount before unplugging
<scizzo> mjr was faster then me
<netmonk> mjr, thanks a lot, it works now :)))
<D3vic3> anyone know if there is SD mem card support in linux ?
<D3vic3> I want to use my built in SD reader with ubuntu
<HcE> D3vic3: mass storage device?
<HcE> my CF reader works good in Linux general
<mjr> depends on the reader really
<mjr> but most should work
<mjr> if not all
<D3vic3> hmm
<D3vic3> what device type does it becomes
<D3vic3> ?
<D3vic3> I have an Hp pavilion
<D3vic3> dunno what chipset the SD reader is
<mjr> ide, usb, whatever
<mjr> try if lsusb sees it
<D3vic3> hmm
<D3vic3> its built in
<D3vic3> don't think it can be usb
<spacey`ki> argh why isn't vsftpd compiled agianst openssl
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> anyone here can tell me how to modify the default access point when booting the system (ubuntu)?
<spacey`ki> access point?
<BockBilbo> hehe.. wireless question spacey'ki
<spacey`ki> aah =P
<cef> so you want to choose which essid/wireless profile to connect to at boot?
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> cause it connects to the wrong one
<cef> the default settings are probably stored in /etc/network/interfaces (or they can be, haven't used ubuntu with wireless yet)
<BockBilbo> i tried that
<cef> but selecting one from a list at boot isn't really supported yet
<BockBilbo> but it says that the wireless config is saved in the wireless-tool
<BockBilbo> or smthing like that
<cef> ahh then thru the gnome stuff
<BockBilbo> cef... the gnome stuff doesnt work properly for my wireless
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> its really wierd
<BockBilbo> ... i need to do it via xterm
<cef> haven't got wireless on my ubuntu system, sorry. will have when I get my new lappy, but till then...*sigh*
<BockBilbo> thanks anyways cef
<BockBilbo> do you know anyone who might know how to fix this problem?
<terraces> Hi. Someone tried a packaged way to install php5 on ubuntu ? (as dotdeb)
<jessta_> BockBilbo: I'm still a noob, but couldn't you write some sort of bash script to change the wifi config file and make it run at boot.
<BockBilbo> jessta_, well... im a noob to.. but thats not my problem actually, wifi  boots at boot
<BockBilbo> the problem is that it connects to a wrong access point..
<mirak_> there is a huge bug
<mirak_> I don't know where it comes from
<mirak_> ubuntu lose all the mounts
<mirak_> I mean mount consider they are unmounted
<mirak_> so I can't laucnh new apps
<mojo> hey hey ppl
<mojo> GOOD NEWS!
<mojo> new RealPlayer 10.02 now run on Debian
<mojo> they just fixed the swf issue
<mojo> now all Ubuntu users can enjoy RealVideo!
<bob2> well, ones on i386
<bob2> mojo: it's a known bug, but remember hoary is the *development* branch
<oscarh> mirak, try a reboot
<mirak_> nobody have a problem with the filesystem distached ?
<mirak_> oscarh: it works after a reboot
<oscarh> mirak, i've had, one
<bob2> mirak_: 21:01:55           bob2 | mojo: it's a known bug, but remember hoary is the *development* branch
<oscarh> ince
<mirak_> oscarh: but it's not the first time it hapopens
<bob2> you don' need to reboot
<bob2> you just need to remount them
<oscarh> mirak, never seen it again
<mirak_> bob2: remount wasn't enough
<mirak_> I couldn't relog back
<bob2> yes it is
<bob2> how did you try to remount it?
<mirak_> I couldn't relog to gnome
<mirak_> mount -a
<jessta_> BockBilbo: I was thinking of a script that could change the ESSID in the wifi config file.
<bob2> yes, that's not enough
<bob2> you need to manually remount it, since mtab gets screwed up
<mirak_> what must I do ?
<BockBilbo> ok jessta_ ill try that if i see no way of changin the main config
<BockBilbo> ;)
<bob2> remove /proc/, /sys and /devpts from /etc/mtab, then try 'sudo mount -a'
<mirak_> bob2: mtab ?
<bob2> yes
<Kinnison> sudo mount /proc
<Kinnison> sudo mount /sys
<Kinnison> sudo mount -a
<teo> hi
<d3niz> deniz
<siimo> how do i check if my swap partition is working?
<OldPlanet> Now i have set up fstab to mount some partitions. It is working fine, but icons to the partitions appear on my desktop. How can i avoid that?
<siimo> OldPlanet, when you mount it it appears on desktop
<OldPlanet> IS there no way i can avoid it?
<siimo> OldPlanet, unmount the partition ?
<cef> OldPlanet: tried right clicking on the desktop icon? there might be a setting there
<cef> siimo: he wants the partition mounted, but he doesn't want the icon there
<OldPlanet> I have tried, can't see anything.
<Tomcat_> OldPlanet: Where are you mounting? In /mnt ?
<OldPlanet> yes
<Tomcat_> OldPlanet: Then try mounting somewhere else. :)
<Tomcat_> I think /mnt is being watched by gnome. .o
<OldPlanet> ah, thankyou :)
<cef> OldPlanet: might also look at the removable storage stuff in the system config section
<root__> ls
<root__> doh!
<floppy_za> hi
<siimo> root__, why you in irc as root?
<root__> doh!
<jessta_> lol
<Synek> hehe
<Synek> It's strange then he can actually connect to ircserv as root ;)
<_mage_work> hey
<_mage_work> I'm having some trouble with CPU scaling on my 570E laptop
<tux> friend has a pcmcia 56k modem
<tux> what would it normally show up as ?
<mjr> well, when I was using those they showed up as regular serial ports
<mjr> but in these winmodem days, I don't know
<tux> well its a pcmcia , it works in other laptops
<tux> under linux of course
<tux> so ttyS0
<tux> hmm
<tux> cardmgr and cardinfo shows the pcmcia found anyways
<mjr> yes, it should be ttyS? then
<mjr> it's possible there may be some I/O area and IRQ issues, but it's been a while
<tux> does gnome 2.8 allow for cross compiling kde apps in general
<tux> or just for ubuntu>
<tux> ?
<mjr> what do you mean by cross compiling?
<tux> well im running kppp now on gnome 2.8
<tux> without kde installed etc..
<mjr> if you're asking if it's possible to compile kde apps while running gnome, of course it is
<tux> in general one can do it ?
<mjr> ok, so you mean running KDE apps under Gnome
<mjr> not compiling
<mjr> and yes, it's generally possible
<mjr> luckily, they've agreed on some standards also, so you may be able to do stuff like drag'n'drop between kde and gnome apps also (ooh, aah! :)
<arthur> tux, but compiling apps is possible too. i use gentoo too, and i just have k3b qt app, no fully kde, and k3b works from gnome
<tux> nice
<tux> does kde allow gnome to compile too i suppose
<mjr> are you sure you know what "compile" means?
<mjr> 'cause I'm not
<arv> I wonder if this is a frequent problem, I dont see it on the web though. I tried installing 4.10  (warty) and the system prompts me (press enter or press the function keys) I tried all combinations (linux, expert) but it keeps restarting..
<arv> anyone can help ?
<mjr> weird; no ideas :I
<arv> I also tried passing arguments like noacpi, pci=noacpi, noapic, nolapic, etc
<mjr> (except "check your cd")
<arv> oh..
<arv> yep, I will run a md5 on it and see. I will come back later if there is no problem with md5 wither.
<arv> thanks.
<agenteo> when I print from gimp I get a lot of pages with %!PS-Adobe-3.0
<agenteo> printing from openoffice is fine
<agenteo> thanks
<warty> hi
<mojo> my friend at Adobe just leak out an info (not sure real or not), he said Adobe is developing new Adobe Arcobat Reader based on Qt (so sad, I want a GTK GUI)
<arthur> mojo, qt sux!!
<mojo> arthur: qt now is better than GTK, but in the future GTK will beat Qt for sure, I hate Qt for it over-complicated, GTK is neater
<arthur> mojo, i don't like qt-look, qt don't have a lot of bindings like gtk, and qt takes soooome more time to compile (i guess it's c++)
<mojo> arthur: THEORECTICALLY, Qt is EASIER to program (due to it Object Orientation),
<mojo> arthur: I think the main reason that large company choose Qt b/c of its manageable, OO, smart C++
<mojo> arthur: GTK is still young, and not yet trusted by large companies, I reckon
<Kamion> large companies like Sun and Novell?
<topyli> maybe adobe wants to do proprietary "extensions" or whatever to the toolkit, so they want to buy a license from trolltech
<mojo> hey
<mojo> has anyone here tried Cedega 4.2?
<arthur> topyli, hmm...could be that
<arthur> mojo, if it runs the sims2, i'll give it a try... :D
<arthur> hehe
<mojo> but it runs WoW
<topyli> i'll buy anything that would run worms armageddon
<mojo> lol
<topyli> hell, i dual booted for a long time just to be able to play WA :)
<mjr> there seems to be a factual misunderstanding of gtk in play also; gtk is very object oriented
<mojo> topyli: WA is ...well FUN?
<mjr> I'm not commenting on which is easier to program, but OO isn't a valid reason for Qt being so ;)
<topyli> mojo: it's windows98's killer app
<mojo> mjr: really? I though GTK is pure C which is non-OO?
<mjr> actually, let me comment on that it's perverse to program applications in C, and therefore C shouldn't be used for gtk application development either. One should use one of the saner language bindings like python ;)
<Kamion> mojo: dude, you can do OO in C
<Kamion> mojo: C just doesn't *force* OO
<mjr> (and, of course, for the perverse C++ fan, there's gtkmm too)
<mjr> yes; OO is a technique, which may or may not be spesifically supported by the language, but which may be utilized in non-supporting languages as well
<arthur> mojo, man, i have just linux in my house, but i was to install xp, just to play with sim2 (i see one friend playing, and want's too!!).;... it's cedega installable by apt?
<mjr> gtk uses the glib class/object model
<mojo> arthur: no, it's not FREE
<mojo> arthur: I will try Sim2
<mojo> arthur: if it works, I'll tell u
<mjr> and yes, it is also quite perverse to program OO stuff with C, but that's what said bindings are there for ;)
<arthur> mojo, ok!
<mojo> mjr: I c
<mojo> mjr: but the thing is GTK doesn't have good and complete IDE like Qt
<arthur> mojo, i agree with that... Glade hates me.. hehehe
<topyli> VisualGTK+
<Kamion> OO isn't necessarily fundamentally easier to program in either; that's a property of the code quality, not of the model; there're lots of very bad OO libraries out there
<mjr> *shrug* may be true, but Glade + favourite editor is good enough ;)
<mjr> but it is true that for the IDE fan, integrating Glade better with Anjuta would be nice, and hopefully they'll get it done sooner or later
<mojo> mjr: totally agree
<arthur> topyli, VisualGTK is commercial, isn't?
<topyli> arthur: didn't know it existed. actually i was hoping it doesn't ;)
<arthur> tolle, hah.... i googled for it...
<arthur> http://linuxberg.matrix.com.br/system/preview/10078.html
<topyli> arthur: just a "derived work" of VB :)
<topyli> arthur: omg. it is alive!
<mojo> freeking hell!
<mojo> VisualGTK+, it's fake I think
<topyli> the home page doesn't exist
<arthur> topyli, yeah... :(
<arthur> something like that would be nice....
<arthur> maybe this will broke some bindings...
<topyli> there's visual tcl :)
<arthur> mojo, http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3284 :O
<Burgundavia_> anybody got a good synonym of presentation?
<nirr> hello.. anyone can help me with network conf ?
<Burgundavia_> nirr, what do you need help with?
<nirr> i can't connect to the net with my ubunto .. iv got here an output of my network conf .. can i show it to you ?
<Burgundavia_> sure
<fsmw> why i can set up cups using my web browser? always is asking for a user an password
<jdub> fsmw: use the printing dialogue instead
<fsmw> hi jdub, i hope to se you again in the next guadec
<fsmw> btw the dialog doesn't work
<fsmw> at least i can't print in another ipp printer
<fsmw> why cups is asking me a user and password?
<fsmw> in other distros i use root and its password but here doesn't work
<rapha> Hey, when is Hoary scheduled to be released?
<fsmw> jdub, i get this error on gnome-cups-manager
<fsmw> Imprimiendo: Unable to get printer status (client-error-forbidden)!
<Q-FUNK> Can I paste about 5 lines of errors that procps gives me during installation?
<nirr> i need help with pppoe conf
<nirr> anyone can help me ?
<arthur> nirr, what's ur problem?
<nirr> intalled the ethernet card/pppoe(with pppoeconf) .. but still the network aint working ..
<nirr> iv got here the network conf output .. can i paste it to you ?
<fsmw> any idea using cups?
<arthur> nirr, please
<fsmw> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing.
<fsmw> is there a way to avoid this?
<arthur> fsmw, try settying an root password, and when cups ask u, pass it... but i really sugest u to use printing option from system config
<tranceConscious> I'm having trouble booting off the warty-release-install-amd64.iso...
<tranceConscious> I open the iso with magiciso and extract all files to a temp folder [and works fine] 
<tranceConscious> but I can't boot from that cd...
<tranceConscious> I haven't md5 checked it though.
<tranceConscious> how do i do it in windows???
<tranceConscious> [i've also tried the smartboot floppy and when I choose to boot from the cd it says that there is no operating system] 
<tranceConscious> can someone help???
<Tomcat_> tranceConscious: You have to burn the ISO directly, without extracting the files from the ISO first.
<tranceConscious> I know. I've done that. I just extract the files, to see if i get a crc error or something cause I don't know how to sfv check the file
<kent> tranceConscious, can you boot from other cd's?
<tranceConscious> yes
<tranceConscious> I think it's the iso's problem with downloading. How do I check md5 in windows???
<tranceConscious> well i think i got it....
<tranceConscious> the md5 sums don't match.
<tranceConscious> that must be the case...
<tranceConscious> damn, I have to redownload...
<Lilalfyalien> hi can anyone help me with setting up k3b?
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<Zoohouse> I want to install KDE but i only see KDE 3.1 in the symatic while it has KDE3.2 extras...
<jdub> Zoohouse: 3.3.2 should be available soon :)
<Zoohouse> jdub: how sooon?
<BockBilbo> hell
<jdub> Zoohouse: patience :)
<BockBilbo> how do i make ubuntu do do some actions whn booting?
<BockBilbo> i want it to execute some commands i always have to type by myself in the shell
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> anyone can tell me??
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, what commands?
<BockBilbo> iwconfig commands
<BockBilbo> and a dhclient command
<pindacko> could anyone help I am trying to connect to irc.uicn.net in xchat but I don't know how . First time with xchat
<Gwildor|Work> oh.....no idea then...sorry
<BockBilbo> in order to make the wireless work
<BockBilbo> but.. i guess is a normal command
<Gwildor|Work> pindacko, /connect irc.uicn.net
<BockBilbo> Gwildor|Work, how would you do for a usual command?
<BockBilbo> like xinetd for example???
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, i thought maybe it was just apps you wanted to start
<Zoohouse> well i guess ill use  xfce in the meantime
<Zoohouse> ill give that a run
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, then you can just start all of the apps you want to load on startup, and save session when you log out
<BockBilbo> Gwildor|Work, i know that...
<BockBilbo> but they are no apps...
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, can you help me?
<Gwildor|Work> BockBilbo, but i didint know that you knew that............sorry :)
<BockBilbo> hehe ;)
<Zoohouse> pindacko: just use the /server command
<catdog> ll
<Zoohouse> pindacko: try: /server irc.uicn.net
<pindacko> where do I put the info under server list?
<Zoohouse> you can do it in this very window if you'll like
<Zoohouse> or you can do it on the server window
<pindacko> thanks
<Zoohouse> or you can go to X-chat and bring up the list
<Lilalfyalien> can anyone help with k3b?
<Zoohouse> if you bring up the list you can connect to more then one server at a time
<pindacko> thanks
<word_virus> Gnew to Gnome - Does "Move to Wastebasket" mean deleted, or do I have to empty the thing? And if so, where is it?
<catdog> BockBilbo: I guess you could place a script in /etc/rcS.d (have a look at /etc/rcS.d/README). I've not done it and I don't know if it's sensible though :)
<oly> hi, i have set a few apps to auto start anyway to make them auto start on the second monitor ?
<wood1> Hello everybody
<wood1> How can I extract a zipped RAR file in Ubuntu Linux
<catdog> wood1: have you tried opening the first file of the archive with nautilus?
<bob2> people zip up .rar files?
<bob2> warez kiddies are on crack
<wood1> Yes I have tried that
<wood1> It does not work
<catdog> wood1: oh, zipped. Sorry I didn't see that bit
<Burgundavia_> wood1, have you tired file archiver?
<wood1> Ok
<Burgundavia_> tried that is. tired is me
<Orvil> is it possible to install ubuntu with a usb keyring for booting, and install from the iso files on another media?
<intinig|work> I upgraded my warty with nVidia-glx to hoary
<intinig|work> and it "boom"
<intinig|work> :)
<thenuke> hmm, I wonder how I could enable somekind of cpu-idle in ubuntu
<intinig|work> I had to remove nvidia-glx
<intinig|work> and dpkg-reconfigure to let it run ok
<intinig|work> is there a way to have the nvidia driver on hoary with xorg?
<thenuke> I think that it is some kernel-related thing? and think also that 2.6x kernel knows how to dit
<thenuke> do it
<bob2> if you're using 2.6.9, there weren't linux-restricted modules for it yet
<bob2> thenuke: no, the non-free binary-only nvidia module is not part of the kernel
<wezzer_> umm, is there any possibility to change the default soundcard?
<wezzer_> there is no alsaconf in ubuntu
<thenuke> bob2: oh. and I do not have nforce or anything
<bob2> thenuke: ok
<bob2> wezzer_: there's no neat way...the simplest is to blacklist the loading of the other modules in hotplug, I guess
<bob2> wezzer_: there's a page on the wiki about it
<thenuke> bob2: do you happen to know if I am able to do that anyways?
<wezzer_> yea, I red that wikipage
<wezzer_> too bad :|
<bob2> thenuke: do what?
<thenuke> bob2: cpu-idling :)
<bob2> thenuke: oh, oops, sorry
<wezzer_> because I need 2 soundcards and I'd like to mark the another one as a default
<Burgundavia_> #join wikipedia
<wood1> Hello anybody, I have a problem extracting a Zipped RAR file in Archive Manager
<bob2> thenuke: sorry, got completely confused what you were talking about.  by default you should have powernowd installed by default
<Burgundavia_> wood1, open in with applications-->accessories-->archive manager
<Burgundavia_> it with
<bob2> wezzer_: you can just change the load order
<thenuke> bob2: ok :I
<wood1> Burgundavia, Archive Manager can't extract the Zipped RAR file
<thenuke> "It sits in the background and changes CPU speed in configurable "steps" according to usage."  I think that it is not possible to change speed of barton cpus
<Burgundavia_> huh?
<Burgundavia_> can I download this file and give it a try?
<thenuke> in windows I use software which send somekind of idle or nop commands to cpu
<wood1> Archive Manager displays: /bin/sh: line 1: unrar: command not found
<Gwildor|Work> wood1, would unzip <packagename> work?
<wood1> I will try it now
<umarmung> wood1, do you have unrar installed?
<wood1> No I have not installed it
<wood1> How do I install it:   apt-get install unrar   ???
<umarmung> then do it, it's in mutliverse
<wood1> Thanks umarmung, it's now installing
<wood1> Ok Zippied RAR files can only be extracted if the "unrar" program is installed
<wood1> I am downloading a movie. It has a total size of 625 MB. Now I have to download some 50 zipped RAR files for that single movie. How do I merge all the different zipped RAR files to get the Movie in just 1 big file
<Gwildor|Work> wood1, was that from a torrent?
<wood1> No just simple downloading from Firefox
<catdog> wood1: It should happen automatically - put all the files in the same directory and open the first RAR file in nautilus.
<wood1> How do I merge all the different zipped RAR files into a single RAR file or the original movie file itself ?
<wood1> Oh I see
<intinig|work> does nvidia-glx work with xorg?
<VE> hi
<Synek> hi
<Gwildor|Work> hi
<bob2> thenuke: the kernel will run nops if it's not doing naything else
<thenuke> hmm. I'll have to recheck then the temperatures from bios
<thenuke> or might I find them somewhere from /var or was it /proc
<borka> hey, anyone knows ho to get an NEC ND2500A to work in 4.10?
<borka> hmm, anyone?
<rapha> Maybe you should tell anyone, what a NEC ND2500A is?
<borka> A dvd burner.. (ide)
<borka> I'm sure someone has the same problem..
<DeviantDog> hi all
<Synek> hi
<Gwildor|Work> hi
<DeviantDog> after upgrading to hoary I'm getting xserver already running in display 0:0?  I've already removed xfree and upgraded to xorg, what can cause this?
<Ribs> DeviantDog: upgrade gdm
<DeviantDog> It doesn't get upgraded when I performed apt-get upgrade?
<Ribs> kill all instances of x servers
<Ribs> then do sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<Ribs> then run startx
<Ribs> then look at gdm in synaptic
<Ribs> then upgrade or reinstall gdm
<Ribs> that fixed it here.
<socomm> anyone how to cat a string to a file?
<DeviantDog> ah thank you very much! Ribs!
<Ribs> You're welcome
<borka> hmm, again, somebody that can help me get my nec nd2500a dvd burner to work? I really need it..
<catdog> echo "string" >> file
<socomm> catdog: Thanks.
<andreasvc> hello
<Gwildor|Work> hi
<bob2> borka: try asking on the lise
<Synek> borka: try #linux, maybe it's not a ubuntu-related problem
<Synek> ;)
<borka> ok.. I look thanks..
<andreasvc> can anyone tell me if I should buy 256 MB or 512 MB? it's for a mobo with only 1 mem slot
<andreasvc> I'll run Ubuntu on it, without swap
<bob2> then 512 if you can afford it
<Ribs> always buy as much as you can afford
<bob2> erm, I'd have some swap
<tvon|x31> Anyone getting an error dialog when logging into Hoary about "language en_US does not exist, using system default" (or similar)?
<andreasvc> I will boot from network, that's why no swap
<tvon|x31> andreasvc: 512 will perform significantly better I think
<andreasvc> since 512 is exactly twice as expensive as 256 I thought I shouldn't do it if it's not really necessary
<tvon|x31> 256 will run
<andreasvc> yeah I've had it running OK for some time, but I have no idea if 512 would improve anything
<wood1> How do I remove the CD Player from the Applications>Multimedia ?
<bob2> you'll have a lot of trouble with gnome in 256 and no swap
<bob2> I would guess things will start getting killed
<tvon|x31> 512 would improve a lot
<wood1> Can somebody tell me which programs I can remove safely from Ubuntu's Synaptic or by using: apt-get remove   ???
<Ribs> wood1: ones you don't use
<andreasvc> ehh... until now I've had NO trouble running 256, and right now I even have 192. 192 is a little slow though :)
<bob2> andreasvc: with no swap?
<bob2> and gnome?
<andreasvc> yes
<andreasvc> root over NFS
<wood1> Well I have to my knowledge removed all the programs that I don't need
<bob2> wow
<andreasvc> I have Gaim, Epiphany with a few tabs, gnome-terminal and xchat open...
<Ribs> heh, Epiphany
<andreasvc> memory: 84% in use (out of 192 MB)
<wood1> What I need is some information about system programs which can be removed safely linke LVM, etc ?
<socomm> wood1: Bash.
<socomm> wood1: Just kidding.
<bob2> socomm: please don't give bad advice, even as a joke
<Ribs> andreasvc: Don't try to understand Linux memory use
<Ribs> It will always be close to 100% when it can be
<socomm> bob2: S/He can always use a different shell.
<Ribs> regardless of you having 64mb or 2gb
<andreasvc> yeah I've noticed
<bob2> socomm: no, if they manage to remove it, their system will not boot anymore
<Ribs> andreasvc: You only need to worry when swap is being used a lot
<andreasvc> so that's why I thought hopefully some people could tell me if it's really that important to have 512
<thenuke> andreasvc: I have 512megs of ram, no programs opened by myself, and I had 2 megs of free ram :)  I tried opening open office, and then I had ~200megs of free ram with that open office running :)
<bob2> thenuke: you know about disk cache, right?
<andreasvc> there exists swap over NFS, so I could even enable that...
<thenuke> bob2: as far as I remember,  it did not use swap
<socomm> thenuke: OO is a memory hog.
<wood1> So any system programs which I can remove safely
<bob2> thenuke: right, but the reason 98% of ram was in use is because the kernel is storing files in memory in case you use them again
<wood1> I am very tight on this PC with Ubuntu
<thenuke> socomm: I had 2megs of free ram WITHOUT open office running, when started it, I got 200megs of free ram
<teo> hey, did anybody got this with the las OpenOffice update? http://fotos.eltridente.org/screenshots/20041210.png?width=1024
<thenuke> so it did not eat put free the memory ;)
<teo> just to file a bug or not
<socomm> wood1: Well you can get rid of postfix, assuming you don't run a mail server.
<socomm> wood1: You can also remove cups, assuming you don't have any printing needs.
<socomm> You can remove GNOME, and install a smaller WM like FluxBox or XFCE.
<socomm> There's tons of stuff you can remove to save HDD space.
<wood1> If I remove postfix, I also remove ubuntu-base
<wood1> that's what I got
<wood1> from:   apt-get remove postfix
<socomm> wood1: Dunno about that.
<cpark> Hey all, I'm running Warty and I wanted to set up a printer (IBM Network24) but I don't have the driver for it on my Ubuntu box, and I'm not sure how to get it.
<socomm> cpark: http://www.linuxprinting.org
<andreasvc> one could install a different mailserver, wich is lighter
<socomm> Or go without one, if your mail provider provides both smtp and pop/imap.
<cpark> socomm: They don't appear to have any drivers for the Network 24...at least not listed under IBM. Should I be looking under a make other than IBM?
<wood1> Doesn't OpenOffice offer us ways to remove it's componets ?
<socomm> cpark: Don't think so.
<wood1> Well my hard-disk is almost 98 % full right now
<socomm> wood1: Not that I'm aware of.
<socomm> wood1: What I'd usualy do to cut down on HDD space is get rid of my DE since that usually is a big chunk of disk.
<cpark> socomm: Ahhh.... :(
<socomm> wood1: If you're tight on space I'd go with fluxbox since it's one of the smallest WM's I've seen so far.
<socomm> XFCE depends on GNOME libraries, but you probably want those anyway since you're going to be using GTK base browsers.
<socomm> s/base/based
<wood1> How much space does GNOME actually use ?
<socomm> cpark: You can usually use drivers for models that are like your printer but it wont provide as good a quality.
<wood1> The GNOME-Desktop
<socomm> cpark: Anyway do some research on your printer. http://www.google.com/linux
<cpark> socomm: I'll do that, I've googled a bit for the Network24 and haven't found much...but I haven't put that much time into it. Thanks though.
<socomm> cpark: Yeah, good luck.
<wood1> Does somebody know how much space the GNOME Desktop uses ?
<bob2> lots
<bob2> it depends if you intend to remove all the apps, as well
<the_gummibear> where can i find those atmel tools to help me with my wireless card? i installed them but can't find them :(
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<socomm> `apt-cache search atmel | less'
<bob2> she/he has the package already
<nixman> any hope http://www.opengroupware.org will ever be in ubuntu ?
<socomm> Whoops you mean you've all ready installed, nevermind.
<wood1> If I remove VIM, does it also all the VI settings.
<the_gummibear> he ;)
<bob2> nixman: is it in Debian?
<socomm> wood1: vi is not installed.
<nixman> not yet i bet .
<socomm> wood1: vim is the only vi like editor installed, as far as I know.
<bob2> wood1: packages don't ever touch /home, but 'remov'ing a package does not remove config files from /etc/
<nixman> bob2: i'll be surprised
<elbissop> hi there.. i have a question..
<socomm> wood1: If you wanna keep any settings just  back em up before you delete anything.
<socomm> elbissop: Sorry you're in the no question channel :^P.
<wood1> Well if I remove VIM, I also removed some parts of the ubuntu-base
<wood1> Any other packages to remove
<wood1> Now I have 95 % of the hard disk used up
<socomm> elbissop: Go ahead and ask.
<socomm> wood1: Maybe dev tools if you have no use for them.
<the_gummibear> aha, that was another question i had.. when i activate a gdeskletdisplay that shows me disk info then it says that my / (/dev/hda8) is only 2,53 GB while it's 19GB :s
<the_gummibear> any idea how to fix that, or why it shows only a (small) part
<bob2> the_gummibear: does 'df -h' show sane values?
<wood1> socomm, which dev tools
<the_gummibear> /dev/hda8              19G  1.9G   17G  11% /
<the_gummibear> nope :(
<bob2> the_gummibear: erm, you read the column headings, right?
<socomm> wood1: Dunno, I don't know any installed by default. Check if you have gcc installed.
<wood1> Well I need GCC
<the_gummibear> think so
<bob2> (it's not installed by default)
<wood1> Well I have installed it
<bob2> the_gummibear: so you know it's saying your disk is 19GB in size, yes?
<socomm> wood1: Like I said if you have no use for them ...
<the_gummibear> uhu & that's true
<wood1> Well I need gcc
<socomm> Well keep that.
<tim1> hello
<wood1> Well can't we remove some components of OpenOffice ?
<tim1> does anybody her know in which package the file "X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h" resides
<the_gummibear> but the gdesklets tells me it's only 2,31GB
<socomm> wood1: Check if you have any foreign tongue dictionaries.
<bob2> wood1: it's all one package, afaik
<bob2> the_gummibear: http://packages.debian.org/ should give you the right answer
<the_gummibear> & there would only be 242,96mb used
<nixman> tim1: use apt-file
<bob2> the_gummibear: sure that's what it's saying?
<the_gummibear> hmmm..
<tim1> nixman: i actually don't have that file, that's the problem
<tim1> but i want to install it
<nixman> tim1: you dont need to install it ...
<bob2> tim1:  http://packages.debian.org/ should give you the right answer
<bob2> tim1: apt-file doesn't require you to have the file
<the_gummibear> is there anything else to show about a disk?
<njs12345> hmm.. could someone do me a favour?
<njs12345> send me a .evolution folder with an account in setup properly (I don't care if it's a duff account) - the evo setup wizard keeps crashing
<catdog> the_gummibear: i had a similar problem with a gdesklet
<the_gummibear> it's not really a problem.. i just don't use the disk info desklets now..
<the_gummibear> but it was a handy tool
<tim1> ok i found xlibs-dev, but that isn't in the ubuntu repository, damn
<elbissop> is there any script, that would make it easy to install ubuntu into a vserver ?
<borka> can someone help me, I'm a n00b at irc.. but I can't whrite in the linux chanel were someone told me to ask my question..
<the_gummibear> prolly +m
<nixman> tim1: another thing you could do is pass "find scrnsaver.h" to the dpkg bot in #debian
<bob2> tim1: are you sure?
<the_gummibear> (moderated which makes it impossible to talk if you have no + or @ or anything kinda like borka)
<bob2> borka: ##linux
<tim1> oops
<tim1> xlibs-dev is there
<borka> hmm, it says ":Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel"
<tim1> my failure, sorry
<the_gummibear> anyway need to go... laterz
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> borka: you need to register your nickname
<borka> ahh, ok, but how do I do that?
<elbissop> hello all.. did anybody hear my question?
<njs12345> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<borka> ok. thanks.
<elbissop> is there any script out there, that would make it easy to install ubuntu into a vserver ?
<tim1> ok so packages.debian.org says the file is in xlibs-dev
<tim1> but i have this package installed, and it is not there
<xiximkopp> what happened to the cool ubuntu menus in hoary??? :-(
<tim1> they are broken currently
<tim1> but they get fixed
<[BTM] gee> anyone here who plays quake3 ?
<xiximkopp> ok :'-( that's really sad
<rapha> tim1: Does that mean right now would be a good time for panel patches?
<nixman> elbissop: i have seen someone who wrote a script for installing debian .. no idea if that would work here.
<tim1> rapha: if your menu is ok, i would not upgrade, because it will likely be broken then
<rapha> mmno, that's not what I meant.
<rapha> tim1: Would right now be a good time to _send_ you menu patches?
<njs12345> when apt says packages are "held back", what does that mean?
<elbissop> nixman: yes, there is one for installing debian, i hoped there was one customized for ubuntu as well..
<elbissop> wsa just checking..
<tim1> rapha du bist deutscher gell, sag ma auf deutsch bidde ich komm grad nich mit
<rapha> tim1: Ich hatte angenommen, dass du zum Ubuntu-Team dazugehrst und wollte fragen ob die Zeit grade gnstig ist, um Men-Patches zu schreiben.
<tim1> ne ich bin nur user ...
<rapha> Okay :)
<rapha> nm
* rapha geht mal kurz einkaufen
<wezzer_> gutentag
<tim1> ciao rapha
<wezzer_> that's almost all I know about german :)
<tim1> *g
<njs12345> does no-one know the answer to my question?
<tim1> actually it is "guten tag"
<tim1> two words
<britt_radiofree> anyone familiar with apxs w/ apache2?
<njs12345> eh I learn German at school.. I'm not that bad at it
<tim1> njs123456: packages "held back" only means that they won't get updated although there are updates available
<tim1> njs123456: ich which country do you live ?
<njs12345> UK
<njs12345> why would that be? is it because a package depends on an earlier version or something?
<strangerincolumb> Hey - I'm new to this...
<strangerincolumb> Why can't I apt-get install abiword, gnumeric, gnucash - normal packages?  I've added the archive.ubuntu.com repositories, as well as the universe repositories?
<tim1> njs123456: yes, for example, or the newer package depends on a package that is not avalable
<njs12345> strangerincolumb: try "apt-get update"
<njs12345> then try apt-get install abiword again
<tim1> anybody managed to compile beagle ?
<[BTM] gee> anyone here play quake3 ?
<strangerincolumb> I did that.  I'm getting failures...  a lot of lines like: W: Couldn't start source package list
<njs12345> tim1: no, but there is a guide
<strangerincolumb> I know I'm putting those URIs in right
<njs12345> just in case you don't know ;)
<tim1> yes i know, but it doesn't address my problem :/
<strangerincolumb> sorry - that's "couldn't stat source package list"
<__learner__> I read in the codeweavers site that photoshop can be run under linux. Is that true?
<defunkt> _learner_: yes i am ruinning it right now
<looker> hi
<afonit> __learner__:  jw what featureset are you needing that only photoshop has?
<looker> ive problems with hotplug subsytem
<__learner__> Really? How is the performance? Does it work good?
<looker> when I start tge system I get an error in the hotplug module, Ive desactivated it but when I try to run it manually afeter the system boot my pc gets frozen
<looker> can u help me?
<__learner__> Well. I like photoshop a lot. Tryed GIMP but it is surelly not the same thing. Photoshop is stuill the best by far.
<defunkt> performance is dope
<iz> __learner__, with gimp you can do the same thing
<defunkt> and looks better than in windows
<afonit> __learner__ that is why I am asking what are the features that you use in photoshop that are exclusive to it, I am just wondering
<__learner__> And I know a little photoshop and know too little about gimp. and all my friends are using photoshop.
<defunkt> yeah but gimp is a pain in the ass to learn
<knewt> ubuntu++ # grab 1 source package from debian experimental, another from hoary, mix them all in with some warty and bake^Wbuild until done. voila, a nice and tender svn1.1 all ready to eat^Winstall
<__learner__> I don't know the name of the features. At photoshop there's a lot of layer blending options (I think that is the name). That really makes a difference.
<looker> mmm
<looker> can anyone help me?
<defunkt> yeah what do you need looker
<looker> when I start tge system I get an error in the hotplug module, Ive desactivated it but when I try to run it manually afeter the system boot my pc gets frozen
<wezzer_> my friends use photoshop but I prefer Gimp :)
<defunkt> oh shit
<looker> that
<defunkt> umm yeah i can't help with that
<looker> hahahhaa
<defunkt> i thought you wanted to know about photoshop too
<looker> xD
<wezzer_> they became silent after I ask who much photoshop costs ;)
* defunkt has been using linux for like 3 days lol
<wezzer_> erm, how
<defunkt> free for me wezzer
<wezzer_> im too tired now...
<defunkt> :)
<wezzer_> your employer bought it?
<defunkt> well, my employer made it...
<wezzer_> oh :D
<wezzer_> I see...
<defunkt> :)
<Gwildor|Work> work for adobe?
<Gwildor|Work> lucky you
<defunkt> yep
<defunkt> yeah i enjoy it
<defunkt> this is my first year
<defunkt> so i am learning a lot
<Gwildor|Work> sweet
<Gwildor|Work> whats your job?
<defunkt> web development
<__learner__> Man I really like photoshop. I use photoshop since version 4.
<defunkt> i'm pretty much an intern still
<defunkt> i have heard some bad thigns about their labor practices but i haven't seen anything yet
<wezzer_> I've heard that big companys are running linux-compiled photoshop in linux
<defunkt> well, usually we run macs
<__learner__> Could that be possible?
<defunkt> but i wanted to work on linux for when i leave :)
<defunkt> we have macs and pcs
<wezzer_> defunkt: :)
<__learner__> Yeah, I've heard the mac thing. There are lot's of tutorial showned on macs.
<defunkt> but like i said, i hate windows and love linux
<defunkt> only took about 3 minutes for me to fall in love with ubuntu
<__learner__> I love ubuntu too!
<defunkt> learner: msg me
<wezzer_> ubuntu is very pretty right after you've installed it
<defunkt> oh yes
<wezzer_> and it just works :)
<defunkt> ubuntu is sexy
<wezzer_> defunkt: indeed :)
<defunkt> yeah - they pretty much took winXP's autodetect and integrated it to make like, almsot the ultimate linux :)
<defunkt> and you don't have to be ascript kiddie to use it :)
<defunkt> but anyways - i should probably get ready for the day
<defunkt> have a good one y'all
<__learner__> I dont understand what they have done. What I think is that the Debian guiys did lot's of efforts, and ubuntu used that in that knowledge in the best way ever done.
<__learner__> guiys= guys
<__learner__> I was always a Debian Fan, but I didn't have broadband, so I couldn't install stable. testing was acting like crazy on my machine. But I stil think linux in general have some problems with internationalization. In my system, half the computer menu is in english (including it's title). Is it hard toi be a volunteer to helpo wioth the translations?
<__learner__> man I got to buy another keyboard, this one is too small. I aways do lot's of typing errors, sorry for that
<[BTM] gee> in what file to i set rights for X?
<[BTM] gee> i cant do X :1 as a normal user, have to use sudo
<wezzer_> __learner__: I think it's because nobody gets paid for translating
<__learner__> yes, but I think tere's lot of people who want to help but can't. Just like me, I just don't know how to help. I would like to help, so people can run ubuntu and enjoy it at maximum.
<wezzer_> __learner__: check http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gtp/
<__learner__> ok
<wezzer_> I might join it too
<NeoXed> ubuntu isnt all command based is it?
<[BTM] gee> oki doki
<NeoXed> can any one help me
<NeoXed> ?
<jiyuu0> NeoXed, nope... there's a gui
<jiyuu0> gnome
<Tsjoklat> NeoXed what is the probleem?
<NeoXed> i just installed it
<NeoXed> and im still in a command prompt
<Tsjoklat> hey jiyuu0
<jiyuu0> hey 48 year old woman
<jiyuu0> and yes i know
<jiyuu0> a l*ian too
<jiyuu0> Tsjoklat, not at ubuntuforums?
<Tsjoklat> lol
<NeoXed> how can i start gnome?
<Tsjoklat> no jiyuu0, thanks to TerminX
<Tsjoklat> it should start up by itself NeoXed
<jiyuu0> Tsjoklat, he kicked u
<trans_err> does ubuntu use devfs?
<Tsjoklat> lol no he wish
<jiyuu0> hehe
<NeoXed> i was downloading patchs for it and the hard drive screwd up should i reinstall?
<Tsjoklat> NeoXed I don't really understand what you did?
<NeoXed> ok i installed ubuntu
<NeoXed> it started
<Tsjoklat> so far so good yes
<NeoXed> all i got was a command prompt
<NeoXed> like dos
<Ribs> Don't compare bash to MSDOS please :)
<Asako> that's an insult
<NeoXed> well im a newbie srry
<jlinares> Ribs: :)
<Ribs> NeoXed: nothing happened after getting the 'prompt'?
<NeoXed> it asked me to download security updates
<NeoXed> so i did
<NeoXed> and the hard drive locked up
<Ribs> ouch
<NeoXed> and i had to restart
<Ribs> How did you know the HD locked up?
<NeoXed> it told me lol
<NeoXed> lost connection to HD
<Ribs> The HD scream 'I'm locked up!!' ?
<NeoXed> then it said waiting for hd dma
<Ribs> hrm
<Ribs> Does it happen often?
<Ribs> Has it ever happened before?
<NeoXed> nope
<NeoXed> never
<Ribs> very strange
<Ribs> I suggest you try again
<NeoXed> okia i will give it a shot thanks brb
<paradoxmo> hi, i just side-graded from debian testing to hoary, and i can't get my digital camera to automatically mount. any ideas?
<Ribs> paradoxmo: Downgrade to Warty
<paradoxmo> Ribs: do you know what specific packages are acting up?
<Ribs> no
<Ribs> I just don't use broken shit
<wezzer_> http://www.pkbase.com/download/index.php?id=27 - oh you have to see this
<wezzer_> totally insane flying
<Marska> <insert obscure Linux joke that isn't really funny>
<paradoxmo> okay i'll try some things
<Marska> <insert sarcastic response about Ubuntu and Debian>
<[BTM] gee> anyone that knows where i cna change permissions to xterm ?
<daniels> off-topic here.
<[BTM] gee> x :1 wont work
<|QuaD|> paradoxmo: we don't support hoary here
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD: we?
<paradoxmo> |QuaD|: didn't know that, thanks
<Q-FUNK> |QuaD|: do you support warty then? :)
<|QuaD|> yea
<|QuaD|> heh
<|QuaD|> though i am running hoary, so i might not be THAT helpful
<paradoxmo> is there another channel to go, or am i on my own?=
<Tsjoklat> paradoxmo hoary is not yet fully supported (read tested) but you can still ask questions here
<Q-FUNK> |QuaD|: http://channels.debian.net/paste/93
<paradoxmo> Tsjoklat: understood
<paradoxmo> wouldn't be running hoary if i expected everything to be smooth
<|QuaD|> Q-FUNK: let me take a quick look, but i have to run to a meeting and take a shower
<[BTM] gee> anyone?
<Tsjoklat> paradoxmo and if you can't get an answer now.. try another time.. different time zones and all
<|QuaD|> so i might not be able to answer it till later
<redfan> hi
<[BTM] gee> anyone that knows where i cna change permissions to xterm ?
<adam_> hoary runs fine... i'm using it now... x.org is awesome
<traxas> hi
<paradoxmo> [BTM] gee: what do you mean
<paradoxmo> what kind of problem are you having
<traxas> i just installed ubuntu, but when it is time to start gnome i only see blank screen
<|QuaD|> Q-FUNK: ppc or x86>
<[BTM] gee> cant use another X in my x
<[BTM] gee> like x: 1
<traxas> can't do anything else
<traxas> :/
<gloin_> man
<[BTM] gee> like x :1
<Q-FUNK> |QuaD|: ppc of course :)
<gloin_> I seriously broke my system somehow =[
<redfan> I just got ubuntu...... excellent linux distro..... btw yes i'm a bit of a newb
<[BTM] gee> gloin_ good work!
<|QuaD|> hehe... no idea then... never 0wned a mac
<|QuaD|> got to go now thouhg
<gloin_> hehe
<|QuaD|> good luck!
<Q-FUNK> ta
<Tsjoklat> traxas did you do an update before going into gnome?
<paradoxmo> [BTM] gee: do you mean like, X within X, like xnest?
<gloin_> anyone know the status of the hoary restricted modules package?
<Tsjoklat> and the other person that had lockups
<[BTM] gee> ye paradoxmo
<traxas> Tsjoklat no
<[BTM] gee> want to start another x in X, because ive got prob with my quake:)
<traxas> i did nothing
<[BTM] gee> and that will solve my prob
<paradoxmo> and sorry, what does that have to do with xterm?
<Tsjoklat> and your burn was all good traxas?
<traxas> yes
<[BTM] gee> cant get xterm in the new x
<[BTM] gee> because of the permissions
<paradoxmo> what's the message?
<[BTM] gee> w8..phone
<paradoxmo> did you use Applications->System->New login in nested window?
<redfan> err.. does anyone know how to install icons?  I've been looking at faq's and getting nowhere.
<paradoxmo> traxas: do you get the "I can't start your X server" message afterwards, or does it just lock up?
* gloin_ wonders aloud about the status of linux-restricted-modules-* for hoary
<traxas> paradoxmo no
<traxas> it just lock up
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, hi..im his friend...donnu what he's told you, but it seems like i dont have permissions to start X :1 as a normal user
<daniels> gloin_: already uploaded
<[BTM] gee> i have to use sudo to get in, and then nothing happens
<Tsjoklat> hey daniels
<gloin_> daniels: thanks.  How do I grab it - so far apt-get update is just hitting and not downloading...
<paradoxmo> redfan: like where, on the panel or in the menu?
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, you know of the file which specifies permissions for users that can use X ?
<gloin_> err, nevermind
<Tsjoklat> daniels you won the bet
<gloin_> now it works =] 
<thoreauputic> [BTM] gee: Xnest -ac :1 & openbox -display :1
<thoreauputic> for example
<gloin_> Tsjoklat: did I just win daniels the bet? =] 
<Tsjoklat> gloin_ no lol
<[BTM] gee> thoreauputic, openbox not found
<Tsjoklat> gloin_ I lost the bet and daniels won it
<thoreauputic> [BTM] gee: should also work for gnome
<gloin_>  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-686 but it is not going to be installed
<gloin_> =[
<thoreauputic> just substityute gnome for openbox
<thoreauputic> &substitute
<daniels> gloin_: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-686
<redfan> paradoxmo: generally everywhere i think, i got the tuxntosh icons and have little idea how to install them in the right place or how to select them with theme manager...
<traxas> so no one knows what to do for me? :(
<paradoxmo> [BTM] gee: did you try: Applications->System Tools->New Login in nested window?
<daniels> it might need a little more time to hit the archive, but it's not that solw to build
<willis> can anyone get the 2.6.9 restricted modules package?  It's unavailible to me, but it says it was accepted in the hoary changes list.
<Tsjoklat> traxas try again installing it?
<paradoxmo> traxas: hmm. can you ssh into your box?
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, nope didnt see...1s i'll try
<[BTM] gee> brb
<gloin_> daniels: yep, not avail yet
<traxas> Tsjoklat i'll try...
<gloin_> I guess I'll try later this afternoon
<paradoxmo> redfan: do you mean an icon theme? or like, launchers to get programs to run?
<redfan> paradoxmo: icon theme
<paradoxmo> try computer-> desktop preferences-> theme
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, thanks alot..works perfect
<daniels> gloin_: ah well, give it an hour
<paradoxmo> [BTM] gee: no prob
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, you know of the command that menu uses?
<paradoxmo> and then "Theme Details" on the right
<gloin_> yeah daniels.  Thanks for the info (and undoubtedly, work)
<paradoxmo> go to "icons" and click install theme
<paradoxmo> [BTM] gee: right click on the menu item and click properties
<paradoxmo> it should show you
<[BTM] gee> cool
<gloin_> tbh, part of the problem I'm having is my own fault for installing a linux-image package despite warnings from dpkg
<shampoo> Hi
<shampoo> my auto mount in gnome has stopped working
<shampoo> any ideas what I should look for ?
* zAo^ is back @ Warty. Hoary gave blank screen :$
<wezzer_> shampoo: preferences
<redfan> paradoxmo: i do not see icons option in Computer menu, just theme.
<gloin_> heh zAo^ It should be golden very soon =] 
<wezzer_> Desktop preferences -> removable storage
<shampoo> wezzer_ under Drives and Media preferences all is checked
<paradoxmo> i'm having the same problem as shampoo. cdroms autoplay but usb devices don't automount or do anything
<paradoxmo> redfan: go into the theme dialog
<wezzer_> what kind of usb device is it?
<wezzer_> usb-storage?
<paradoxmo> yeah
<wezzer_> hmm, strange
<hub> paradoxmo: are you in plugdev group ?
<paradoxmo> hub: checking
<hub> if not then you should be
* hub had the smae problem this morning
<paradoxmo> no, let me add and then retry
<hub> that means de-logging and relogging....
<redfan> paradoxmo: yup i'm in themes (showing Default, Glider etc)
<paradoxmo> okay, go to the right where it says "Theme Details" and click
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, sorry to bother you...but do you know if gdlflexiserver supports auto-login for a desired user?
<[BTM] gee> gdm*
<redfan> paradoxmo: then select icon yeah?
<paradoxmo> hub: yeah... i know, argh. it's because i apt-get upgrade from debian
<paradoxmo> redfan: yeah, and then "install theme" on the right
<hub> paradoxmo: same here
<paradoxmo> hub: thanks for the tip. i'll see if it works after i'm done helping refdan
<paradoxmo> [BTM] gee: let's see...
<[BTM] gee> paradoxmo, i looked at the flags i could give it, but didnt figure it out
<paradoxmo> yeah
<paradoxmo> do you have gdm configured for auto-login?
<[BTM] gee> nope
<paradoxmo> i don't know if you can change it separately
<paradoxmo> i think it's the same for all servers
<[BTM] gee> well, that's ok
<[BTM] gee> where do i set that ?
<paradoxmo> computer->system configuration->login screen
<hub> paradoxmo: or you can in a shell do a su on yourself
<hub> paradoxmo: and pmount the device
<paradoxmo> hub: will try that
<PotajiTo> wenas
<hub> as a temporary
<Marska> Problem - Trying to modify fstab so I can mount a FAT32 drive but it won't let me login or change the password of root. What do I do?
<paradoxmo> hub: right, to make sure it works
<paradoxmo> marksa: did you just finish installing?
<[BTM] gee> brb
<willis> is anyone having trouble getting the 2.6.9 restricted modules? I can't seem to install them even though they were accepted into the pool.
<Marska> Sort of
<paradoxmo> hub: got it
<paradoxmo> it asked me if i wanted to see the pictures on it
<Marska> No.. Its a week old install
<Marska> But its not letting my modify the root password, so I can't change anything.
<paradoxmo> it won't let you log in and change the password of root?
<paradoxmo> can you use sudo?
<Marska> Yes
<paradoxmo> try sudo passwd
<Marska> Sudo needs the root password
<paradoxmo> no, sudo needs your user password
<paradoxmo> i've been confused by that a lot too
<redfan> paradoxmo: I'm there but it does not install, In my uncompressed directory I just have folders with 16x16, 192x192 and a index.theme
<Marska> It doesn't take my user password
<paradoxmo> hub: it works with pmount. i'll see if it works after i log back in
<paradoxmo> redfan, try pointing it to the uncompressed archive
<carthikSchool> when i set up apache2 and access localhost, it goes to localhost/apache2-default  How do I change that to just loaclhost (/var/www/)?
<paradoxmo> marska: have you been able to use sudo before?
<Marska> su: Authentication failure Sorry.
<carthikSchool> I tried adding a DocumentRoot directive
<Marska> paradoxmo: no
<paradoxmo> you can log in as your user just fine, right?
<carthikSchool> If someone can tell me where apches-default is mentioned as the default root, it would be great
<paradoxmo> and it's a straight warty install?
<paradoxmo> carthik: can you make sure that the default page is not refreshing to that page?
<Marska> Straight Warty, and yes I can.
<Marska> But when I try to change the root password, it defaults back to whatever it was.
<redfan> paradoxmo: ok it installed and I have clicked go to theme folder it shows Authors, index.theme, readme and a tux1png.zip file
<paradoxmo> hmm. perhaps you typed your root password wrong in the install?
<Marska> It didn't ask for a root password
<Marska> It only asked for the user information
<Marska> for the account I created
<paradoxmo> marska: odd
<paradoxmo> that should be what it asks before the user info
<paradoxmo> did you try blank password?
<Marska> Yes
<redfan> paradoxmo: i still do not see the theme in the icon page of themes
<Marska> And I tried my user name, and various other pieces of user information
<paradoxmo> redfan: did you try getting out of theme applet and going back in
<paradoxmo> or try installing again, and not going to "go to theme folder"
<Marska> And I can't modify my fstab file, so I can't mount my fat32 drives.
<carthikSchool> paradoxmo, yes, I tried restarting apache2 after adding hte documentroot directive to apache2.conf and tried a hard refresh. it still is serving  var/www/apache2-default/index.html.en
<paradoxmo> marska: at that point what i would do is use your live cd and delete the password for root from /etc/shadow
<paradoxmo> and then boot your system normally and set a root password
<neoxed_> :)
<paradoxmo> carthik: i don't know any more, sorry, i don't have apache2 on this machine
<neoxed_> i got it working :)
<paradoxmo> marska: does that make sense?
<redfan> paradoxmo: yup have closed themes and reopended it, still no theme in icons.
<Marska> So I have to manually delete the file with the live CD?
<paradoxmo> no, don't delete the file
<paradoxmo> use an editor and change root:HASHHASHHASH:etc to root::etc
<Marska> Point being, its not letting my even modify the root account in ubuntu
<__learner__> how can I install win32 video codecs in totem/xine?
<Marska> Erm...
<paradoxmo> yeah, marska, ick, i know
<Marska> Is there a default password for the root user?
<paradoxmo> not that i'm aware of
<paradoxmo> i wish there were an easier way to reset the password, but i'm not aware of one
<DagaZ> Marska: root is disabled by default... you can enable it but it is much better and safer to use sudo
<Marska> Sudo doesn't want to work.
<thenuke> how come?
<thenuke> what kind of problems do you have with it :o
<Marska> I can't rewrite any files on the disk through sudo
<thenuke> try sudo -s also
<Marska> It doesn't want to take the password I provide for it, and it never asked my for a password
<Marska> su, right?
<thenuke> it gives you a root shell
<paradoxmo> no, no
<paradoxmo> literally "sudo"
<thenuke> and the password for sudo is Your password
<paradoxmo> like thenuke said, try sudo -s and enter your user password
<paradoxmo> right
<paradoxmo> (thenuke: thank you, i've never done a fresh install, i didn't know root is disabled by default)
<Marska> How do I enable root?
<wezzer_> check ubuntu FAQ
<Agrajag> sudo passwd root
<Agrajag> I suggest against doing it though
<paradoxmo> marska: you don't really have to
<Agrajag> just use sudo
<paradoxmo> to modify your fstab you just do like sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Agrajag> sudo -s if you want a root shell
<paradoxmo> or gedit or vi or whatever you want
<zenwhen> I havent used a root term for a couple weeks
<zenwhen> it really isnt needed with sudo
<paradoxmo> yeah, it's pretty much entirely unnecessary with sudo
<wezzer_> it's faster to write "sudo command_which_does_something" than su and then password and then the command
<carthikSchool> paradoxmo, gotta go to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default and comment out a rewriterule, in case someone else has the same problem later. Thanks for your help
<Marska> One second..
<zenwhen> and if you go around doing everything as root, you asre just asking for trouble
<paradoxmo> carthik: okay, glad things got fixed, i'm sorry i was no help at all
<Agrajag> chmod -R 777 /
<zenwhen> heck you might even accidentally type chmod -R 777 /
<zenwhen> and that would be silly
<zenwhen> :(
<Agrajag> owned
<charlie_> can someone explain me why some applications give segmentation faults after upgrading my kernel??? xmms , blender, mplay all give segmentation faults
<zenwhen> ;o;
<paradoxmo> i actually did "rm -rf ." in / once
<paradoxmo> years ago
<paradoxmo> as root
<paradoxmo> that was somethin'
<zenwhen> I did it in a virtual machine to a fresh warty install
<paradoxmo> i meant to do it in another directory
<zenwhen> it was funny to watch it explode
<paradoxmo> charlie: what did you just upgrade?
<broseman> Hello together! I'm having probems with EPP mode at parallel port. It's set correct in BIOS but not recognized by ubuntu. Any hints?
<zAo^> who can help me to view/edit RAW images?
<paradoxmo> (i mean: what kernel version to what kernel version, and what command did you use)
<wezzer_> few weeks ago here was dude with some problem. He was told to write "rm -rf ~/.Trash/" - guess what he wrote...
<__learner__> Totem/Xine is sying I need Inteo Indeo Codec? and some other with  (win32 ion the names) what does that means?
<Marska> How do I save in nano?
<Agrajag> apt-get install w32codecs
<charlie_> paradoxmo... my kernel 2.6.9.1-k7, but the "old"  one... 2.6.8.3-k7 has the same problem
<paradoxmo> marska: ctrl-o
<moquist> zAo^: the gimp should work
<wezzer_> zAo^: check dcraw plugin for gimp
<paradoxmo> charlie: what's the last kernel that worked?
<zAo^> moquist, I thought so 2. It doesnt though :S
<zAo^> wezzer_,  I installed the latest, didnt work :-S
<wezzer_> :/
<zAo^> I even upgraded for that to Hoary..
<paradoxmo> zAo: did you try looking through the listings of gimp-whatever and seeing if anything looks promising?
<zAo^> yes paradoxmo
<paradoxmo> it's not in gimp-nonfree?
<wezzer_> but dcraw works on warty too?
<charlie_> paradoxmo : the 2.6.8.3-k7 before i installed the 9 one  i also tried new ddr but the faults don't go away, so i don't think it bad hardware..
<zAo^> yes, it works, well: no errors. Still cant open RAW pictures
<paradoxmo> charlie_: yeah, i don't think it's hardware
<wezzer_> zAo^: which camera?
<Marska> Bwahahah!
<Marska> It worked!
<zAo^> Canon Rebel // 300D
<Marska> Thank you
<charlie_> paradoxmo: what can it be then???
<paradoxmo> so 2.6.8.3 worked, but 2.6.9.1 doesn't?
<broseman> Any hint's to my EPP problem? dmesg | parport0 lists "parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE] " Nothing about EPP... :-(
<paradoxmo> and now if you reboot back into 2.6.8.3 it does the same thing?
<charlie_> yeah and now i'm with the 2.6.8.3 but still no xmms blender etc...
<Marska> Sudo worked fine it seems (just need to learn the commands). Does Ubuntu carry NTFS support?
<paradoxmo> right.
<paradoxmo> marska: i believe readonly
<thenuke> Marska: reading NTFS is supported
<zAo^> I installed VMware and Photoshop to just open my pictures.... :@
<wezzer_> zAo^: how about this: "dcraw.c -- Convert raw photos to PPM"
<Marska> That should be fine. Thank you very much
<thenuke> you're welcome
<zAo^> wezzer_, where did you find that?
<paradoxmo> charlie_: try removing the new one
<wezzer_> zAo^: http://www.cybercom.net/~dcoffin/dcraw/
<paradoxmo> and see if the problem goes away
<broseman> I meant dmesg | grep parport0
<zAo^> thanks wezzer_
<paradoxmo> marska: good luck
<wezzer_> no problem :)
<Marska> I mounted the bloody drive, I'm happy.
<paradoxmo> woohoo.
<paradoxmo> (-:
<Marska> Erm.. Oh ya..
<wezzer_> I just wrote "canon 300d raw linux" to firefox :^)
<charlie_> paradoxmo i did already.. but the problem is still here,,, i also tried a 2.4 kernel.. and reinstalling the 2.6.8.3
<Marska> Is there a internet connection dialer in Ubuntu?
<Marska> I couldn't find one
<broseman> Maybe one of you could do a dmesg | grep parport0 so that we can see, if it's a general ubuntu problem?
<paradoxmo> broseman: i have my parport working
<broseman> Well, my partport is working too, but only or the printer and not for the scanner...
<Marska> Ubuntu carries MP3 support right out of the box, right?
<wezzer_> nope
<wezzer_> type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<paradoxmo> marska: it's in restricted, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<paradoxmo> er, sorry, it's in universe
<billycub> hi all, I'm testing out ubuntu live cd right now.  usb pen drives don't seem to work; is this also a problem on a real installed system?
<paradoxmo> broseman: parport is working for printer but not scanner?
<billycub> and this live cd is great btw!
<Marska> God.. Music sounds horrible through Linux.
<broseman> paradoxmo: correct
<paradoxmo> so what do you get when you run dmesg |grep parport
<broseman> parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE] 
<broseman> parport0: only read 126 of 1000 ID bytes
<broseman> parport0: device reported incorrect length field (34950, should be 127)
<broseman> parport0 (addr 0): Legacy device
<broseman> parport0 (addr 1): Printer, Brother HL-1430 series
<paradoxmo> marska: for dialer, try computer->system conf->network settings-> Add
<broseman> parport0 (addr 2): Printer, Brother HL-1430 series
<NeoXed> can any one help me installing a small game on linux i am totaly newbish and have no idea how to do it
<broseman> parport0 (addr 3): Printer, Brother HL-1430 series
<broseman> parport0: Printer, Brother HL-1430 series
<broseman> lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<Marska> paradoxmo: thanks
<paradoxmo> never tried the dialer, i'm on dsl
<paradoxmo> broseman: what does it say if you have the scanner plugged in on boot
<__learner__> "apt-get install w32codecs" haven't worked. It says this package is not avaiable but is referenced by another package.
<paradoxmo> how do you have it plugged in, is it chained?
<broseman> paradoxmo, the same! it is plugged in all the time
<paradoxmo> broseman: do you have both a brother printer and a scanner plugged in?
<paradoxmo> neoxed: which game
<zAo^> wezzer_, didnt work :-S
<__learner__> isn't the password of your user the root password in ubuntu?
<broseman> paradoxmo: yes, both! the printer is plugged into the scanner
<paradoxmo> try unplugging the printer
<sm> hi all
<broseman> paradoxmo, it works under fedora core 2
<broseman> paradoxmo, i tried this...
<redfan> paradoxmo: nope this aint working, have followed the Gnome faq on this and still will not show the theme for selection
<paradoxmo> what kind of scanner?
<sm> does firefox use ~/.firefox or .mozilla/firefox these days ?
<paradoxmo> .firefox
<wezzer_> zAo^: damn :/
<earthen> mozilla-firefox
<paradoxmo> broseman: what happens when you try to access the scanner
<scizzo> umm...something is really weird
<broseman> it's umax astra 1220p and i followed all the advices on http://umax1220p.sourceforge.net/
<paradoxmo> broseman: how do you usually access the scanner, through sane?
<broseman> paradoxmo, xsane states, that it cannot find any devices
<paradoxmo> what does dmesg say if you only have the scanner plugged in on boot?
<earthen> what packages do i need to install to do roaming profiles
<__learner__> where canm I find the w32codecs package?
<paradoxmo> broseman: don't try that yet.
* sm clears .mozilla/firefox and all is well
<Agrajag> __learner__: probably by adding the following to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Agrajag> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<sm> does anyone know the thunderbird lock file name ? I can't see one but tb is complaining
<paradoxmo> did you try http://umax1220p.sourceforge.net/trouble.html , the ppdiag script at the top of the page
<__learner__> tx
<broseman> paradoxmo, I will try this. Wait a minute. But I'm sure, that this have to do with the EPP mode. This is the only difference I could find between my Fedora and ubuntu installations in this matter. yes, i tried the ppdiag script. It also states, that I do not have the EPP mode activated.
<paradoxmo> ick.
<redfan> learner: just open terminal and - sudo apt-get install w32codecs.... this guide will walk you through it all http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<sm> also, I'll just throw this out - anyone know how to set a window-cycling icon for emacs ?
<paradoxmo> broseman: what kernel are you using
<paradoxmo> and you're on warty?
<broseman> paradoxmo, do you have the EPP mode activated AND detected by ubuntu?
<broseman> Yes I'm on warty
<broseman> and no kernel changes yet
<sm> aha, another misnamed .moz-app dir
<paradoxmo> redfan: maybe the icon theme isn't compatible... try looking for a different version? or try installing a different theme see if it works
<broseman> well, I loaded a module for my quickcam express
<broseman> but that' all
<paradoxmo> broseman: yes, i get: parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA] 
<afonit> broseman:  when I do (from the terminal)   "cvs bla bla bla" it says "command not found"  what do I need to do to make that work?
<paradoxmo> i'm on hoary
<paradoxmo> try upgrading your kernel
<redfan> paradoxmo: cheers.. i will look and keep trying thnx man
<paradoxmo> what processor are you using?
* sm renames to .thunderbird and all is - er, not
<broseman> afonit: try synaptic and search for "cvs"...
<afonit> broseman: ty
<afonit> broseman:  sorry about that, I was going through the beagle installation guide and must have passed that over, thank you very much
<jo_> Hello. I was wondering: are there plans to upload firefox 1.0 to warty when there are enough translations available?
<paradoxmo> broseman, what does uname -a give you?
<wezzer_> jo_: I installed ff 1.0 to ~/software/firefox and made a launcher to desktop
<broseman> Linux petrus 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<paradoxmo> jo_: i highly doubt it
<paradoxmo> what processor are you running?
<paradoxmo> (broseman)
<broseman> is a kernel upgrade really necessary....? Well, okay, I will give it a try ...
<jo_> wezzer_, thanks. I'm content with 0.9.3 though :-) Was just wondering...
<paradoxmo> broseman:...well you've tried everything else...
<paradoxmo> kernel upgrade is crazily easy with ubuntu
<broseman> paradoxmo, yeah, you are right... okay, thanks for your help!
<scizzo> anyone that can help me with my Sound Blaster Live soundcard?
<paradoxmo> have a good day folks
<jo_> paradoxmo, I guess the policy is to "freeze" warty? And don't upgrade until hoary gets released?
<paradoxmo> warty is done except for security issues jo
<scizzo> I don't get the options correct in the volume control and the sound does not work in rhythmbox
<jo_> ok paradoxmo thanks for the info
<paradoxmo> ok folks, have a good day
<jo_> bye
<wezzer_> scizzo: right-click speaker on top right corner (gnome) and select open volume control
<scizzo> wezzer_: like I said...that does not give me the correct options
<wezzer_> umm, so you mean your soundcard is not detected right?
<scizzo> wezzer_: it is
<scizzo> wezzer_: however something is overwritting the thing so I can't play any other sound with it or access it correct with the mixer
<wezzer_> oh, now I understand
<wezzer_> ... but I'm afraid I can't help :/
<scizzo> there is sound...but something is overwritting it from playing any other sound
<wezzer_> check that gnome-sound-server isn't running
<wezzer_> that which plays those little sounds when opening directories etc...
<scizzo> wezzer_: already did
<wezzer_> okay, then sudo ps xu
<wezzer_> there are _all_ processes
<scizzo> wezzer_: no...no esd
<gpled> has anyone had luck with hotplugging a usb cdrom drive?
<scizzo> okej...found something now
<wezzer_> did you solve it?
<scizzo> seems like the mixer is not reading things that are ALSA
<__learner__> tx a lot! Now I can see the MGS snake eater videos!
<scizzo> gnome-alsamixer fixed that problem
<wezzer_> :)
<lhf> Hi. Just got a CD from a friend. (Mine haven't arrived yet.)
<lhf> I tried to Live CD and it boot ok but the network did not come up. Was it supposed to?
<lhf> The machine is on our LAN.
<Kinnison> hey lhf
<lhf> Kinnison: hi! Good to see you here too.
<Kinnison> lhf: can you try booting the install CD and see if it detects your network?
<lhf> Ah, I didn't try that, being careful not to disrupt my current installation.
<Kinnison> You have to go a long way through the installer (past the partitioner) before it will write anything to disk
<lhf> Anyway, was the Live CD supposed to ask me something about my network?
<addNtoX> hi folks
<Kinnison> I'm not certain. The Warty LiveCD is a bit of an oddity
<wezzer_> if I remember correct, network-thing should come before disk partition :)
<lhf> I did get it running by manually running ifconfig.
<Kinnison> Unfortunately the people I should ask are currently doing a keysigning party about 10 metres away :-)
<addNtoX> does ubuntu use the dpkg packet managing system?
<Kinnison> addNtoX: Yes
<wezzer_> yes
<addNtoX> does ubuntu have xfree or xorg?
<Kinnison> Warty has xfree 4.3 with a lot of backported driver work. Hoary will have (and does have) xorg
<Simira> Kinnison :)
<lhf> I tried Kurumin once it all it asked me was some data about the newtork and then it was up and runing and browsing away.
<lhf> I was expecting something like that.
<wezzer_> this might be on some faq, but when does hoary come out?
<Kinnison> wezzer_: I think mid april
<addNtoX> is there a ftp or site where i can download ubuntu packets? i'm asking because i use debian sid and im searchin for a xorg .deb packet
<Kinnison> lhf: Yeah; the warty livecd is very raw
<Kinnison> addNtoX: Google for it; Someone has ported xorg to sid from ubuntu
<Kinnison> addNtoX: the ubuntu packages won't work directly because they rely on stuff from ubuntu
<wezzer_> Kinnison: I'll mark to evolution calendar :)
<lhf> Kinnison: too bad. I did not leave me a good impression. I mean, of the installation process. Once booted, it looks nice.
<lhf> Will have to find a machine that I can actually install it on.
<addNtoX> Kinnison, can't i use the native ubuntu-x.org packet for sid? or will there problems appear?
<Kinnison> lhf: The real system is way way better in my opinion
<Kinnison> addNtoX: It depends on ubuntu stuff so it won't even install
<Kinnison> addNtoX: someone has ported it to sid though
<addNtoX> Kinnison, ok, thank you very much, i will google for it :)
<Kinnison> addNtoX: Good luck :-)
<addNtoX> thanks :)
<lhf> So I heard. I'm willing to try. They'll give me a new machine soon and I'll do that. But right now I can't afford to stop my current system.
<Kinnison> addNtoX: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=406
<fastdeutscher> hello:-)
<Kinnison> addNtoX: that may help
<Kinnison> lhf: Indeed :-)
<Kinnison> lhf: You can try installing it in a virtual machine if you like; although that will be very very slow
<fastdeutscher> i am about to decide how big and what to call the partitions for ubuntu, and was wondering if someone could tell me
<fastdeutscher> ?
<fastdeutscher> also, how many?
<Kinnison> fastdeutscher: Depends how you want to task your computer
<Kinnison> fastdeutscher: installing a server?
<wezzer_> I have 100GB for ubuntu and 20GB for windows :^)
<sm> why doesn't Monospace font work for emacs ?
<newtolinux> anyone mind helping me telling me how to get pictures of my digicam on ubuntu
<francisco> has anyone been succesful in installing kde 3.3.2 ?
<fastdeutscher> minimum....i have xp on 116 gig partition, and I want to divide the other 32 into at least a swap and root....do i need any others?
<newtolinux> /home might help
<lhf> no latex?
<fastdeutscher> whats latex? other than a handy way to prevent screaming children
<lhf> Sorry, LaTeX, text processor.
<fastdeutscher> i have been trying to install gentoo linux as my first exposure, and it requires a root, boot and swap partition......what about the boot flag? how do i set that option
<newtolinux> anyone mind helping me telling me how to get pictures of my digicam on ubuntu
<Agrajag> fastdeutscher: uh, wrong channel there guy
<francisco> with cfdisk you can toggle the flag
<fastdeutscher> no, i cant get it to install, so i downloaded ubuntu
<Agrajag> then you should install ubuntu
<wezzer_> newtolinux: which digicam?
<fastdeutscher> now i just need to know how many partitions(min) i should make
<newtolinux> sony cub ershot
<newtolinux> *cybershot
<Agrajag> minimum? 1
<Agrajag> you don't need more than 1
<francisco> you can create swap and /
<wezzer_> newtolinux: does the autoplug system work?
<Agrajag> but it's a good idea to have a separate swap, and separate /home
<newtolinux> i dunno, i plugged in the usb cabel
<wezzer_> okay, you have gthumb?
<newtolinux> and my camera says usb normal mode
<fastdeutscher> so then, /,swap, and /home....how big each?
<newtolinux> dunno, ill try
<fastdeutscher> out of 32 gig
<Agrajag> how much ram do you have?
<newtolinux> yup, ive got gthumb
<fastdeutscher> what is recomended i guess is my question
<fastdeutscher> im new to linux
<fastdeutscher> very
<fastdeutscher> painfully
<Agrajag> fastdeutscher: how much ram do you have?
<newtolinux> a / and a swap partition
<fastdeutscher> 1024
<fastdeutscher> double for swap?
<Agrajag> make it about 1.5 gig swap
<newtolinux> no
<Agrajag> you could
<Agrajag> 1.5 to 2
<Agrajag> but really you don't need more than 1.5
<fastdeutscher> cool
<newtolinux> let ubuntu generate a automatic partition scheme
<Agrajag> hey that's right, it does it for you doesn't it?
<fastdeutscher> can i do that without wiping out the rest of my drive with xp on it?
<Agrajag> unless you can't allow it to do that
<fastdeutscher> right
<Agrajag> yeah see, I didn't trust it either
<Agrajag> ok
<fastdeutscher> the other 116 gigs are very valuable:-)
<fastdeutscher> bill gates told me so
<newtolinux> it depends if you already partitioned
<fastdeutscher> yes it is
<Agrajag> so 1.5 for swap, let's say 10 gig for /, rest for /home?
<newtolinux> then let the install make the partitions on /dev/hdb
<cuenca> Hi, has anybody see a crash in gksudo when you start it on an user account with a fr LANG?
<fastdeutscher> i have a 32gig log partiton, and i want it to be ext3 now, with however many partitions i need
<wezzer_> newtolinux: open up gthumb and click from file -> import photos from camera
<newtolinux> thatll do agrajag
<newtolinux> k, ill try
<wezzer_> check if that founds you're camre
<wezzer_> *camera
<fastdeutscher> ok thanks guys:-)
<newtolinux> noop, it says no camera detected
<fastdeutscher> later
<wezzer_> newtolinux: can you give me more specific camera model?
<jab> What /dev/xxx does normaly an usb dvd burner appear as?
<newtolinux> im trying the camera select thingie
<wezzer_> I'll search what google says
<newtolinux> if that wont work ill come back
<wezzer_> newtolinux: http://quark.humbug.org.au/publications/notes/bofh/msg00024.html
<wezzer_> check that url
<newtolinux> k
<newtolinux> cause my exact model isnt on the list
<newtolinux> wezzer: i dont understand that site
<newtolinux> ill google for abit thanks
<wezzer_> newtolinux: if your kernel doesn't have those options, you can't get your camera working
<wezzer_> but I believe that ubuntu kernel has
<newtolinux> nah, it has for almost every sony cybershot
<newtolinux> yet my exact model isnt in the list
<wezzer_> I'd like to believe that the usb in the camera's is basically the same
<wezzer_> but I don't know
<newtolinux> id think so aswel so i tried selecting the other cybershots without result
<newtolinux> well thanks for the help wezzer, ill google some more
<wezzer_> oh, right after newtolinux went away I found one possible solution to his problem :P
<Gwildor|Work> hahaha
<corwin> may someone help me??
<wezzer_> tell us your problem
<corwin> oh no prob at all i just want to know how to have codecs for ubuntu :)
<Agrajag> there aren't really codecs on linux, in the sense that you have on windows
<wezzer_> umm, you mean for totem?
<Agrajag> install xine or vlc
<Agrajag> they play just about everything
<wezzer_> try mplayer
<wezzer_> it plays everything
<Agrajag> wezzer_: will that even install?
<Agrajag> it seems to be broken for me
<wezzer_> mplayer?
<wezzer_> it works great for me
<Agrajag>  mplayer-586: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<Agrajag> etc
<wezzer_> I compiled mplayer by myself
<|QuaD-> Agrajag: do you have the right repo?
<Agrajag> |QuaD-: hell if I know
<wezzer_> actually, there is even howto for mplayer
<corwin> oh ok thx...i want to move to linux but i want to konw if i'll be able to listen music and see some movies
<wezzer_> wait a minute
<Agrajag> I've been using debian-marillat
<Agrajag> eh
<wezzer_> Agrajag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<Agrajag> I prefer xine myself
<|QuaD-> Agrajag: those are correct
<|QuaD-> Agrajag: i also prefer xine
<wezzer_> well, it's a matter of taste :)
<|QuaD-> wezzer_: thats why they make all different clients
<corwin> thx for the url "wezz" :)
<wezzer_> no problem :)
<slicslak> i'm a slackware and gentoo user, but just setup a ubuntu box for my parents.  i would like to install thunderbird (they were using it before), but when i look in the synaptic package manager, the latest version is .8.  should i be using a different repository or something?
<Agrajag> no, that's the latest version for warty
<Agrajag> If you want the latest version, you could use the binaries from mozilla.org
<wezzer_> slicslak: just get it from mozilla.org
<wezzer_> and make a laucher to desktop :)
<slicslak> gotcha.  k, thx
<traxas_siaip_ita> hey, i'm back again with the same question - gdm (i think it is gdm's fault) freezes my PC, Ubuntu boots, but when it is mtime to load gdm, it freezes, what to do?
<wezzer_> I had some problem
<wezzer_> I solved it by installing ubuntu again :/
<traxas_siaip_ita> didn't helped
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: freezes so you can't switch vt's, even?
<traxas_siaip_ita> yes, keyboard works, but linux doesn't act to nothing
<traxas_siaip_ita> i can turn on/off num lock and all those lights :)
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: can you type CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a login prompt?  If you ping the box from somewhere else (if that's a possibility) does it respond?
<traxas_siaip_ita> i cant
<traxas_siaip_ita> ctrl alt f1 or f2 or anything else won't work, also ctrl + c and all those..
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: hmm.  the first thing I would do is boot from the Ubuntu Live disc and take gdm out of the default startup level.  then you can boot the system and troubleshoot from the command prompt - if you want to do that.
<Asako> xine isn't that great
<traxas_siaip_ita> i don't have the liveCD
<traxas_siaip_ita> so i need to download it
<moquist> yeah.  :(
<traxas_siaip_ita> can it be that my installation CD is bad?
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: i wouldn't claim to know, but I would guess not, if you didn't get an errors while installing.
<traxas_siaip_ita> moquist some font packages failes to install..
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: i'm no Xpert, but that sounds suspicious.  you might want to d/l and burn and install again.
<zenlunatic> is ubuntu a livecd?
<moquist> zenlunatic: Ubuntu has a LiveCD and an Install CD.  They're separate discs.
<traxas_siaip_ita> moquist ok i will do that...have good internet so that wouldn't be hard :) 3 hrs to download
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: alternatively you could do the livecd route and use apt to upgrade your system.  then you wouldn't have to reinstall.
<moquist> traxas_siaip_ita: (that should take care of font packages that are missing or broken)
<traxas_siaip_ita> hm.. but i still wanna download installation CD incase i will need to reinstall ubuntu again in some time
<traxas_siaip_ita> thanx for the help
<zenlunatic> moquist oh.
<vuntz> hi
<zenlunatic> moquist how do i know which one is livecd? i see .htaccess .pool 4.10 -> warty/ jigit warty which on should i use?
<vuntz> does someone know how to use a custom dsdt table with the new kernel in Hoary?
<corwin> is it safe to have both windows and linux on the same HD??
<vuntz> should I concatenate the asl file to initrd?
<moquist> corwin: no more dangerous than having windows itself on any HD.  :-D
<corwin> lol :)
<vuntz> zenlunatic: go to warty
<RageMax> does anyone run ubuntu on a dual usb ibook?
<moquist> vuntz: do you know what zenlunatic is looking at?  I don't.
<zenlunatic> uh why is the .iso only 32 bytes?
<vuntz> moquist: "how do i know which one is livecd"
<vuntz> zenlunatic: it's a directory
<Earthe1> can some one give me the link for Ubuntu 64 bit
<zenlunatic> does warty have gnome 2.8?
<Agrajag> yes
<jcoventry> hello
<moquist> zenlunatic: vuntz|brb misunderstood my question.  where were you looking when you saw ".htaccess .pool 4.10 -> warty/ jigit warty"?  Is that a webpage?  A directory?
<sm> can real player be made to work with esd ? the instructions at ubuntuguide.org don't mention that it won't start unless you kill esd
<Earthe1> can someone tell me where to download Ubuntu 64bit I can't seem to find the link on the home page
<sladen> Earthe1: same directory as the other downloads.  Look for the one that ends in 'amd64.iso
<jcoventry> hello
<jcoventry> i got myself stuck in Ubuntu command line mode (ctrl+alt+F1)
<jcoventry> how do i switch back to GUI mode?
<Earthe1> ok that is what i was looking for
<Earthe1> but i didn't see it
<jcoventry> anyone available to help?
<Earthe1> I think it is ctrl+alt and f6
<adam_> f7
<Earthe1> or f
<Earthe1> f7
<jcoventry> none of them work
<Earthe1> did you kill X
<jcoventry> no....
<zenlunatic> moquist its a server that has downloads.
<christian_> how can I reset the root password for ubuntu?
<moquist> christian_: sudo passwd root
<christian_> thanks
<thenuke> christian_: but you really do not need the root account
<Earthe1> I don't know then,i'm just a newbi so i don't know much sorry
<thenuke> sudo -s gives you root shell
<christian_> i cannot change the permissions for usr/lib
<jcoventry> anyone else help?
<christian_> i am trying to install an mplayer2
<moquist> thenuke: what's the real difference between using 'su -' and using 'sudo -s'?  doesn't it amount to the same thing?  I guess if you don't disallow root login for ssh it's different, but other than that...?
<jcoventry> christian, are you using the package manager?
<strangerincolumb> Here's a question:  I only have one line (besides cdrom) in my /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<strangerincolumb> That one line gives me lots of errors when I try to apt-get update.  Lots of stuff about "couldn't stat source package list..." and "gzip returned an error code."  Anyone experience this?
<jcoventry> christian, have you done : sudo /etc/apt/sources.list and entered the necessary lines?
<adam_> strangerincolumb: i've had that before
<christian_> no
<strangerincolumb> adam: were you able to fix it?
<jcoventry> christian, do that.
<christian_> i do not know much about linux
<jcoventry> on the website for mplayer they should provide the info needed
<adam_> strangerincolumb: it is fixed now, i cant remember how
<adam_> strangerincolumb: sorry
<strangerincolumb> ha!  that's sucks.  Its really weird.  I have the repository keyed in right.
<strangerincolumb> thanks anyway.
<christian_> when i entered sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<christian_> i get the following error
<christian_> command not found
<christian_> this is pretty much a new install
<christian_> installed 3 days ago
<mameluke> Can somebody help me? I already have this problem longer time... all my videoplayers just show bluescreen, but i can hear the sound... what the heck is wrong?
<carthikSchool> christian, you want to use an editor to edit that file
<carthikSchool> christian, try
<moquist> christian_: that's because /etc/apt/sources.list is not a command
<christian_> ok
<carthikSchool> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<carthikSchool> or, if not vi, use pico, or somesuch
<moquist> christian_: heh, or 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' :)
<carthikSchool> mameluke, that's cause the codecs might be missing
<carthikSchool> read the mulimedia howto at the forums
<jcoventry> any someone help me get out of command line mode?
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, what is command line mode?
<christian_> ok
<carthikSchool> how did you get there?
<christian_> thanks carthik
<catdog> jconventry - ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't work?
<jcoventry> ctrl+alt+f1
<jcoventry> no, it doesnt
<carthikSchool> joventry, try ctrl+alt+f7 or f6
<mameluke> carthikSchool, thx... strange is that on the other PC with the same installation i never had this problem
<jcoventry> i've already tried that
<jcoventry> thats the problem!
<carthikSchool> jcoventry in the current window type startx
<carthikSchool> or sudo startx
<jcoventry> eh first of all..
<jcoventry> how do i get out of man()
<mameluke> q
<jcoventry> thankyou
<mameluke> it's alway's q ;)
<strangerincolumb> exit
<jcoventry> em
<jcoventry> sudo startx creates an error
<carthikSchool> jcoventry read man man first :)
<jcoventry> and exit logs me out,
<jcoventry> i did!
<carthikSchool> jcoventry what's the error?
<jcoventry> fatal server rror
<jcoventry> server error*
<jcoventry> server is already active for display 0
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, how did you get to the current session?
<jcoventry> ctrl+alt+F1 whilst i was in the GUI
<mameluke> lol carthikSchool, the HOWTO isn't yet written :P
<carthikSchool> alright, jcoventry try all sessions from ctrl alt f1 thru f9
<jcoventry> already done that...
<carthikSchool> mameluke, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 it is written afaik
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, beats me
<carthikSchool> when in doubt, reboot :) jcoventry, got a problem with rebooting?
<jcoventry> nah
<jcoventry> i can do that
<jcoventry> but i've already done that once:P
<christian_> one other question
<christian_> gaim is starting twice at startup
<christian_> how can i make only one instance of it start?
<jcoventry> ok rebooted now..
<kent> christian_, have you tried closing all apps, becides those you want to start automatic on boot, and then save session in the logout dialog?
<christian_> no
<christian_> thanks i think i have it
<thully> is there going to be a new live CD anytime soon?  The current one has broken ppp and wi-fi
<|QuaD-> thully: probably not till hoary
<|QuaD-> thully: i don't think it is broken (haven't heard that before)
<thully> I filed a bug and not much has been done with it
<thully> Every CD has had broken ipw2200 wireless and broken ppp
<thully> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3252
<thully> That's the bug
<_|Imanewbie|_> any news abour newshipments?
<_|Imanewbie|_> bad typo =/
<thully> Also, what is the deal with Hoary's GNOME server - it's breaking third party apps sound left and right
<|QuaD-> thully: you sure that isn't dependent on your setup?
<ctd> err, GNOME Server?
<thully> yes - Gnome server
<|QuaD-> thully: hoary is unstable.... so lots is broken
<|QuaD-> thully: there is no such thing
<thully> GNOME sound server
<ctd> ah
<|QuaD-> o
<ctd> thully: You can disable it.
<thully> yes - but that isn't the desirable solution
<thully> I lose all system event sounds that way
<thully> Warty's sound server was fine
<ctd> thully: In this case, for you it's the only way.
<thully> why?
<|QuaD-> thully: you using hoary?
<thully> yes
<|QuaD-> then you should expect things like this
<ctd> If you want sound output from anything that doesn't go through esd.. you'll need to kill esd.
<CraHan_> dang
<CraHan_> is there ever going to be a way to edit the gnome menus in hoary again?
<CraHan_> the right click edit properties or delete options are all gone
<|QuaD-> CraHan_: heeh... i have no idea what is going on with that :( i think they are fubarred :)
<thully> I expect this type of thing to happen - but I do want to say that 1)this didn't occur in Warty w/sound server on and 2)nobody seems to care one bit about this bug, since the 3 programs I had trouble with are all third party apps
<CraHan_> I seriously hope it's a bug and not a sane default(tm)
<|QuaD-> thully: you are right, we don't care about the bug on hoary
<thully> These are - CrossOver Office, Flash, and Conexant HSF modem
<|QuaD-> thully: when the developers get around to it, they will fixit
<jcoventry> hey
<|QuaD-> thully: all unsupported programs, so even if they don't work in final version...
<CraHan_> thully sound problems?
<jcoventry> i just installed VLC but can't see where it installed it!
<thully> does anybody know why this happens on hoary and not on hoary?  what was changed w/the font sound server
<|QuaD-> thully: if you have these concerns and are asking these questions, don't you question why you are using this?
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, what's vlc?
<CraHan_> hoary is dangerous ground atm :)
<thully> using what - ubuntu or hoary in particular
<|QuaD-> thully: hoary... and not warty
<jcoventry> VLC is videolan multimedia player
<jcoventry> which can play quicktime fils, mpeg, mov, wmp, avi, etc
<mirak_> if I am in hoary, can I go back to warty ?
<jdz_> mirak_: not easly.  Don't go to hoary if you even think you might want to go back
<carthikSchool> jcoventry when you installed it, what was the binary file called?
<thully> I am less confused about the bugs than the fact that no people seem to really care about them - they aren't critical, but they still are bugs that should be dealt with
<mirak_> jdz_: I am in hoary
<mirak_> jdz_: but some bugs are severe
<jcoventry> not sure, carhikschool
<|QuaD-> thully: do you know they AREN"T being dealt with?
<jdz_> mirak_: You should report them then
<carthikSchool> jocoventry, did you install it using synaptic or what?
<|QuaD-> thully: you are using a developmental system with unsupported applications, expect bugs and little response
<jcoventry> synaptic, yes
<mirak_> jdz_: I think some are, like the spontaneous loss of mounts
<thully> Yes - I report them and the fact that they occur in unsupported apps results in them being closed
<|QuaD-> thully: you can also develop the solution
<|QuaD-> thully: exactly
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, go to synaptic, then and search for the program again. whatever name shows up is what you want to type in a command prompt
<jdz_> mirak_: There's a wiki page about going back to warty, should you be brave
<carthikSchool> like $vlc (if the package was called that)
<carthikSchool> or click on information and see the installed files, in synaptic, for that package
<jcoventry> its just called vlc
<thully> Ubuntu really needs a way to report bugs like this - in universe and unsupported apps, in cases when free software is at fault
<rick_> Is there a burning app in Ubuntu or just command line/
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, alright then, try typing just $vlc
<carthikSchool> and if that doesn't work, $sudo vlc
<jcoventry> joshua@ubuntu:~ $ vlc
<jcoventry> VLC media player
<|QuaD-> thully: the free software might be at fault... the developers just aren't developing the solution hence UNSUPPORTED
<jcoventry> then there is an error, : Illegal insturction
<|QuaD-> thully: they might fix it later on down the road, you just can't expect it in this unstable release
<thully> How are they going to fix it if they won't accept a bug report?
<carthikSchool> jcoventry install gnome-vlc and then type gnome-vlc at the terminal
<|QuaD-> thully: i don't develop for them, i wouldn't know.... but once again, expect NOTHING out of hoary... it is not supported and they don't currently care if things aren't working
<carthikSchool> you prolly need a gui frontend anyways, so use the gnome-vlc frotend
<jcoventry> k shall i install it through the package manager?
<|QuaD-> actually they care, but let them first fix what they are fixing
<carthikSchool> jcoventry yes, or you can do apt-get install gnome-vlc which is the same thing, minus the gui that is synaptic
<jcoventry> ah its downolading it
<jcoventry> through the package manager
<Rene_S> Good Morning, Afternoon, or Evening, pick the one that applies and consider your self greeted.
<carthikSchool> good day, Rene_S
<jcoventry> evening, Rene_S
<Rene_S> Afternoon people
<thully> I'm not concerned that they aren't doing anything NOW - I'm more concerned that the attitude is "We're not going to fix it - all problems is the other software's fault"
<DagaZ> how do I install kde on ubuntu? do I have to add sources somewhere or something?
<Rene_S> and what a truly horrid one it is today
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, what gives? (i gotta get busy grading...)
<jcoventry> its done downloadnig it
<carthikSchool> DagaZ yes, add the universe component and then install kde. works for me :)
<jcoventry> and i type gnome-vlc in the terminal and i get the same error
<DagaZ> carthikSchool: ok.. thanx
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, try sudo gnome-vlc
<jcoventry> same error
<Rene_S> DagaZ, why install KDE, Ubuntu really isnt a KDE distro. just curious.
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, i hope you are not on a text terminal, are you?
<jcoventry> oh oh...
<jcoventry> lallalalaallala
<DagaZ> carthikSchool: hmmm.. how do I add universe?
<jcoventry> i get the same in the root terminal
<jcoventry> brb
<carthikSchool> Dagaz, edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<jcoventry> back
<thully> I realize that these packages are unsupported - but it should at least matter a little to the developers if Flash, CrossOver office, and winmodem drivers have no sound - as this is common desktop software that the typical Ubuntu user DOES care about
<carthikSchool> Rene_S, I use it because it is more customizable, and has kile, kdevelop, it takes less memory etc...
<|QuaD-> thully: maybe hoary isn't for you
<jcoventry> cartholschool. any more suggestions?
<carthikSchool> thully, they are not all open source, so there is little anyone can do about it.
<thully> Yes - I realize this is an unstable distribution - I'm not conserned that it isn't fixed now - I'm more concerned that it looks like it will NEVER be fixed
<|QuaD-> thully: if you require bleeding edge software with complete support, hoary is almost definitely not for you
<|QuaD-> thully: you don't know that...
* |QuaD- thinks thully is a troller
<Rene_S> carthikSchool, I see, valid points, guess I sometimes forget people do work hehe
<carthikSchool> thully, hoary has about 6 months left in alpha/beta, so i don't see why they should fix bugs in a great hurry :)
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: because thully said so!
<|QuaD-> lol
<carthikSchool> Rene_S, I use gnome's desktop with a kicker hidden away in a corner ;)
<thully> I'm not concerned that it doesn't work now - I'm more concerned that they don't even want a bug report in their system
<Rene_S> carthikSchool, I used to do that hehe
<|QuaD-> thully: you don't need to be concerned
<carthikSchool> thully, dude, that is not opensource software (crosssover office) so there is no way of knowing what it does that makes thing NOT work...
<|QuaD-> thully: if you dont like the development platform, don't use the product. The developers will not be upset
<hub> I can't boot the liveCD in VMWare
<hub> strange
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: ubuntu isn't for him
<|QuaD-> hub: can you boot livecds in a vm?
<|QuaD-> i have never tried
<hub> I want to try it
<carthikSchool> |QuaD- he's got to decide, but it is difficult to adapt ... prolly, to a new system
<hub> it attempts to boot of the net and then says it can't find a bootable cd
<jcoventry> wel l i'm stil getting this error
<hub> ...
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: but what he wants out of the system isn't what ubuntu provides
<carthikSchool> jcoventry, hmmm... i wish i could see what's going on, but I cant :)
<jcoventry> well ehh
<jcoventry> lol
<carthikSchool> |QuaD- you're right about that
<jcoventry> the best way to do this is just give me steps on how you'd do it
<hub> ok, found out
<hub> need to "Emulate Legacy" on CD-ROM
<thully> In short, I don't really care that it doesn't work now - that's not what matters to me.  What does matter is that the developers don't care one bit about this and they don't even want a bug report.  I realize that some issues may be with the closed-source software, but in this case - because it worked w/the fontserver on in warty but not in Hoary - almost certainly a change in open source software caused this problem.
<|QuaD-> thully: when hoary is more stable, give them the report. you can't expect much from a closed source program though
<|QuaD-> thully: you don't understand the idea of an unstable release
<carthikSchool> thully, i beleive it has something to do with x.org then, and maybe the closed-source software doesn't play too well with that.
<magnuscanis> Hi all!
<thully> Yes, I do.  I just don't understand the total opposition to any sort of bug report that may have the slightest to do with closed source software
<thully> I don't expect it to be fixed pronto - but I do know that with no bug report, it will likely never be fixed
<magnuscanis> Prob. a silly question but how do I get source files using synaptic?  I've got several source repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list and have searched for packages with names ending in -source, but I'm turning up far fewer than I'd expect to.
<|QuaD-> thully: no one is forcing you to use ubuntu. if you don't like the development model, there are many other distros outthere
<carthikSchool> thully, you miss the point -- a bug report has to have details which help them troubleshoot - now most opensource "freaks" like yours truly dont use those systems/sw . so there is no merit in such bug reports, to put it one way
<carthikSchool> magnuscanis, are you trying to get the kernel source?
<thully> so - this isn't a distribution that puts the users first - it is a distribution that puts the purists first?
<magnuscanis> carthikSchool: not particularly - more sources for other files
<thully> Even debian accepts bugs for non-free packages
<FX|Laptop> 2.6.8.1-3-686-smp
<FX|Laptop>  That is my kernel, where can I get the headers to upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers?
<|QuaD-> thully: it is a distribution that produces stable software
<|QuaD-> thully: no one is stopping you from using that distro
<|QuaD-> thully: no one is also stopping you from developing your own solution
<carthikSchool> magnuscanis, oh, I see. well, this is a binary distro, so the source is not always available...
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: the source isn't always available? it definitely should be
<|QuaD-> according to gpl
<carthikSchool> thully, that is a sophism. it's not who's put first. it's just the way things are...
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: i think he is trolling
<magnuscanis> carthikSchool, I hadn't realised Ubuntu was a binary distro.  I like it a lot anyway (well, so far - I've been using it one week) and I suppose I can get the sources elsewhere
<carthikSchool> |QuaD- the source from which the binaries are compiled for ubuntu, for various packages, are not available in the repository
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: i didn't know that
<|QuaD-> interesting
<carthikSchool> magnuscanis, it works for me... :)
<|QuaD-> i thouhgt you could dl any source
<|QuaD-> that isn't non-free
<thully> No - I am not trolling
<saif> hello! it's the first time i use linux, installed ubuntu everything is running fine so far, can't figure out this whole pachagin and apt-get and stuff like that, can eny1 provide me with a good source for such stuff?!
<carthikSchool> |QuaD- the kernel source is not available, for my kernel, but I can 'make' things that need the source using the headers...
<thully> I am just expressing my views on an issue - and I thought Ubuntu was open to different viewpoints
<carthikSchool> saif, try using synaptic for starters, and you will learn as you go along :)
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: kernel-source-2.6.8 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8 with Debian patches
<|QuaD-> kernel-source-2.6.9 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.9 with Debian patches
<|QuaD-> thully: those views are noted. is there anything else we can help you with
<mameluke> shiiit... i used apt-get dist-upgrade and now apt fills my hwole drive, saying that i have to run a programm i i wan't to leave the changes... does anybody know the name of the programm? i think it removes unnessesary things
<carthikSchool> |QuaD-, mine's 2.6.8.1-3-686 :)
<saif> :)
<mameluke> hrm, my english is so bad
<saif> what is synaptec?? the anti virus?
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: interesting... isn't that still the same source?
<|QuaD-> just different build?
<thully> I perfectly understand what an unstable version is, and I expect issues like this
<|QuaD-> -686 is the build
<magnuscanis> saif, synaptic is a nice GUI frontend to apt
<|QuaD-> -3 i thought was build number
<|QuaD-> don't know the .1
<thully> I just didn't expect that there would be absolutely zero interest in fixing them
<carthikSchool> |Quad- 1-3 is the latest kernel (I think)...
<saif> oh oh
<saif> :)
<saif> yeah i've been using that one!
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: interesting
<carthikSchool> thully, now did the discussion help you begin to see why that could be so?
<saif> but some programs exist where i dont' find the .deb binary
<|QuaD-> i don't knwo what the 1-3 means
<magnuscanis> it should come preinstalled with Ubuntu.  Assuming you're running Gnome as it installed by default (at least on my machine) you'll find it in the system configuration submenu of the computer menu on the top panel
<saif> so i have to get the srouce code,
<saif> and stuff like that,
<magnuscanis> That's just what I've been asking about too :)
<saif> i run configure,
<|QuaD-> carthikSchool: thully just doesn't like the distro model.... let him rant and rave... he knows where we stand
<saif> then i do sudo make command
<saif> but then
<thully> I also thought that Ubuntu was for desktop users - most desktop users are going to want Flash working
<saif> it tells me that i don't have GTK+ >2
<FX|Laptop> Would anyone know where I can get the kernel headers for the 2.6.8.1-3-686-smp
<FX|Laptop>  kernel
<|QuaD-> thully: flash works fine here
<magnuscanis> sakf
<saif> i checked in synaptec, and the gtk is there
<mjr> it's supposed to be a free distro for desktop users
<thully> sound?
<saif> do i have to start it in someway??
<mjr> read the philosophy
<thully> does that work?
<|QuaD-> thully: yup
<thully> on hoary?
<|QuaD-> mjr: exactyl
<|QuaD-> thully: hoary
<thully> I think it must be quirk with my sound card, the sound server, and Flash
<magnuscanis> sorry for the typo. I meant saif :) 'fraid I don't know much about that as I haven't yet tried compiling anything from source using Ubuntu (except my own small progs which don't use gtk anyway)
<thully> and I think it's mostly about the first two
<saif> :)
<thully> Where may I see the philosophy?
<saif> ok
<|QuaD-> thully: who knows.... but the point being we don't support it until its released
<saif> anyways,
<saif> u know of any good place where i can know stuff?!?!
<saif> like a site with a collection HOWTOs
<Agrajag> www.tldp.org
<|QuaD-> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/philosophy/document_view
<thully> yes - but how will it be fixed for the hoary release if it isn't reported at some point before the hoary release?  I'm kind of baffled.
<|QuaD-> thully: it might not be, its not supported
<magnuscanis> saif, Agrajag beat me to it :)
<saif> cool
<|QuaD-> thully... this is the last time we will tell you, closed source programs are NOT supported and ubuntu developers will not fix problems
<saif> thanks
<|QuaD-> or thats a lie
<|QuaD-> they might fix problems....
<|QuaD-> but they do not support the problems
<carthikSchool> saif, start living at the forums, wiki :)
<|QuaD-> and don't guarentee a fix
<thully> OK -I guess I see now what the whole philosphy of ubuntu is now
<thully> Thanks
<saif> ok
<saif> now my first target is to get xmms to work!
<saif> better go check this gtk problem out!
<|QuaD-> thully: no problem
<thully> I'm not mad or anything - I just didn't fully understand the priorities of Ubuntu
<|QuaD-> the priorities are making a stable linux distro
<|QuaD-> with usable features
<|QuaD-> etc etc
<|QuaD-> listed on that page
<thully> Sorry for being a bit jerky - I just was a little frustrated - I just happen to have a difference of opinion here
<saif> i donno about it being stable!! but for a first time user, not being able to run 2 operating systems after it says it should, was a huge disspointment to me!
<|QuaD-> thully: this distro is not for everyone
<|QuaD-> saif: interesting, what happened
<saif> windows XP hanged, anyways, turns out the kernel 2.6
<saif> bug
<carthikSchool> thully, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/bugreporting is an overview.. leads to a howto write a bug report.. the first thing that says is that the bug should be reproducible... which is where the ball stops rolling, for closed-source software...
<|QuaD-> saif: interesting... did you file a bug report? and warty right?
<saif> i had to copy the layout of the tables using the sfdisk command
<saif> bug report?!
<saif> nop
<|QuaD-> bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<|QuaD-> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<saif> it's not an ubuntu bug
<carthikSchool> thully, i am sorry if i sound too long drawn :)
<saif> it's been there for a while
<|QuaD-> hmm, i know dual booters though
<saif> all distros using 2.6
<thully> I think that , while in an ideal world everybody would watch Ogg Theora and download oggs to their iRiver - but I feel some allowance needs to be made for closed formats at this point
<saif> have this problem!
<carthikSchool> gotta go guys, see y'all later.
<|QuaD-> thully: ubuntu doesn't
<saif> yeah yeah
<saif> then how come after installing ubuntu
<saif> it detected that i have windows
<saif> and said that i will be able to run windows if i chose it at boot,
<|QuaD-> saif: thats why i suggest filing a bug, post on the forums, or email the users list
<saif> then when i chose it at boot time
<|QuaD-> someone might tell you how to fix it
<|QuaD-> i don't dual boot so i don't knwo
<saif> ok
<saif> i did fix it!
<saif> :)
<|QuaD-> how?
<saif> i'm just saying that it was very annoying!
<|QuaD-> hehe :)
<|QuaD-> finally he left
<saif> well,
<|QuaD-> saif: do you really NEED windows?
<saif> hell yeah
<saif> man,
<saif> i can't play mp3s yet!
<carthiSchool_> my office has no windows... :( it's a cave)
<saif> i am a devloper
<|QuaD-> haha wow
<saif> web developer
<saif> c#
<|QuaD-> carthiSchool_: mine too!!!
<mjr> saif, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<|QuaD-> saif: yeah... i have windows in my lab for that
<|QuaD-> carthiSchool_: yesterday i got a window on my door
<|QuaD-> does that count?
* carthiSchool_ should..... go.... resist...... no.....  irc..... 
<carthiSchool_> |Quad- :)
<saif> anyways,
<carthiSchool_> |QuaD- i hate rooms without windows...
<saif> the reason i am doing linux now, is that i become totally dependent to microsoft
<saif> and i dont' want to be,
<carthiSchool_> have fun, guys. I need some fresh air, and smoke.
<|QuaD-> saif: mono works well
<|QuaD-> yeah i am tired and need to leave this place
<|QuaD-> have a nice night guys
<saif> good ngiht!
<saif> thanx alot!
<saif> bye every1 i go too!
<saif> oh
<saif> if any1 has a problem booting windows after ubuntu
<saif> type this:
<saif> sfdisk -d /dev/hda | sfdisk --no-reread -H255 /dev/hda
<saif> that is the only useful thing i know in linux! :) and since some ppl here think that ubuntu doesn't have such a problem,
<saif> i'm sure some1 will come asking about it's solution! will go report the buyg now!
<saif> peace!
<AMIGrAve> does ubuntu have the same social contract than debian ?
<intinig> I'm amazed
<intinig> my girlfriend just brought her usb pen-drive... and it worked flawlessly
<intinig> !!!
<thully> hi - I guess I understand the Ubuntu policy better now
<thully> The policy on non-free software, that is
<thully> Would it be appropriate to make a note of my Flash troubles and the current workaround on the RestrictedFormats wiki
<thully> Also, do you think upstream wants to know about my trouble w/Flash and sound with the font server
<thully> GNOME upstream, that is
<alexissoft> hi
<pnms> hi
<pnms> I am the author of a opensource software synthesizer for Linux (and windows)
<pnms> I would like that my software would be a part of ubuntu linux
<pnms> ok.. nobody is interested
<pnms> so bye
<Tomcat_> lol
<Rene_S> hmmmmmmmmm
<Tomcat_> Can't be good.
<Rene_S> odd fellow
<Rene_S> Not a good salesman at any rate
<Tomcat_> "Of course my synthesizer is the best the world has seen and there is none at all like it for Linux... if these Ubuntu people aren't interested within 1,5 minutes, I'm gone!"
<Rene_S> Well then Tomcat, Your Fired
<olorin> Tomcat_: lol
<Tomcat_> :P
<olorin> have a question ... does anybody know a good X gnome-theme editor ?
<umarmung> olorin, vim :P
<umarmung> there are none
<olorin> umarmung: lol
<olorin> umarmung: ok, it was my question in fact ...
<olorin> umarmung: i edit the theme preference with emacs :)
<olorin> umarmung: thx
<umarmung> olorin, well there is a icon theme editor though
<olorin> umarmung: ok .. i just want to keep a fixed theme and just change the color ... suppose it's quite easy ...
<Ruffian|Q|> whats a console command to settup networking?  I moved my Ubuntu HD into a new machine with onboard lan - and I gotta configure it
<umarmung> olorin, depending on the theme it can be very simple
<umarmung> olorin, you can "override" colors in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 without changing the theme
<olorin> umarmung: :o, that's a good idea !
<nuttymango> Hello. I've been checking google and ubuntu forums but can't install warty from my old Celeron 433 with ATAPI cd-rom. If anyone thinks they might help I'll tell you the error msg.
<lukins> hello, what compiler optimazations does the standard ubuntu distro have?
<olorin> nuttymango: so tell us the error message ;)
<nuttymango> Oops! Should be not "from" but "on" my old pc. Error msg is "Installation cd-rom could not be mounted" I think cause there's no atapi driver on the wart cd.
<nuttymango> Maybe I can make a boot floppy with the ATAPI drive? I'm thinking that ATAPI cd-roms are different from IDE cd-roms and not supported by the Warty installation cd.
<olorin> nuttymango: i don't know really, sorry
<Ruffian|Q|> Should I upgrade to hoary after a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<nuttymango> Dang! No one knows on the Ubuntu forums either!
<lukins> nutty, try a program, i think called floppybootloader
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: of course yes
<lukins> you put a disk in and it boots your cdrom
<Ruffian|Q|> olorin - how hard is it?
<nuttymango> floppybootloader has an atapi driver on it?
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: quite esay ...
<Ruffian|Q|> ok
<lukins> nutty, don't know,just a thought
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: but are you sure you want a unstable distro ?
<Ruffian|Q|> no
<Ruffian|Q|> im not sure
<nuttymango> lukins, thanks I'll give it a try.
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: if you realy want it ... you just have to change all the warty reference in /etc/apt/sources.list with hoary
<Ruffian|Q|> then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade?
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: after, run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<lukins> i cannot for the life of me find this anywhere, is there an -march=686 option on ubuntu?
<Ruffian|Q|> ok
<mjt> lukins: it's a gcc option, not ubuntu option ;)
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: but be carefull
<Ruffian|Q|> ill back up my current Ubuntu files in SUSE (My install is screwed up!)
<Ruffian|Q|> bbib
<lukins> wjt, i know, how is ubuntu compiled? that's what i'd like to know
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: I tried Hoary and i go back to a mixed distro
<olorin> Ruffian|Q|: Warty by default et some hoary package for firefox, gaim etc.
<mjt> lukins: there's no eg "use flags" (like in gentoo) in ubuntu. each package is compiled by appropriate debian/rules (make)file.
<mjt> lukins: see also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/optimised-packages
<tom_> Anyone had any luck getting all the extra buttons on the logitech mx 1000 mouse to work? xev reports all the extra buttons as either 1/2/3 and nothing above 5
<rkatz> Hi, I just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<rkatz> The fonts are so small on the login prompt I cannot tell what the options are.
<wasabi_> Anybody know of a wget like utility that takes multiple URLs and downloads the same file in peices from them and then puts them together?
<wasabi_> for standard http/ftp.
<rkatz> Anyone know what to do? I searched the site but it doesn't seem to have any posts like that.
<wasabi_> If I thought of it, I know somebody else did.
<olorin> rkatz: check the resolution
<thenuke> rkatz: and check this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Gtk1Fonts
<olorin> rkatz: what kind of screen do you have ?
<olorin> rkatz: what's the resolution ?
<rkatz> this is on bootup, the first screen, I don't know how to check resolution there.
<rkatz> screen is Viewsonic PF775
<thenuke> and the default resolution is something not suitable if you have small monitor
<thenuke> how many inches?
<rkatz> 15
<rkatz> 15"
<thenuke> try to change the resolution, I do not remember where it was donet
<thenuke> but it cant be very hidden
<rkatz> how would one change the resolution if they cannot read the screen?
<rkatz> I can, however, login, but then where would it be changed?
<olorin> rkatz: maybe you might edit the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file and change the resolution there and restart X
<rkatz> But once I login, it looks fine.
<olorin> rkatz: CRTL-ALT-F1
<thenuke> rkatz: oh, I bet you need to check that wiki-url I pointed to you
<thenuke> rkatz: if everything seems to be ok when you are logged in
<thenuke> and try changing the number 11 to something bigger like 14
<thenuke> and that number 11 is in that  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Gtk1Fonts
<paradoxmo> i can't seem to get gnome-vfs to work with ssh. does anyone have any experience with that?
<tom_> Anyone had any luck getting all the extra buttons on the logitech mx 1000 mouse to work? xev reports all the extra buttons as either 1/2/3 and nothing above 5
<daaku> i've got a wireless network card (orinoco iirc), on a laptop, and the installer cd picked it up fine, but it doesnt seem to want to work now that i'm in the system
<paradoxmo> tom: is your xorg.conf mouse section using protocol "ExplorerPS/2"?
<paradoxmo> or XF86Config
<rkatz> as I said before, it is fine once I get logged in...it is the login prompt screen that is doing the small fonts.
<paradoxmo> daaku: what kind of card (pc card/cardbus/pci)
<rkatz> And I already edited the .gtkrc.mine file...to no avail.
<tom_> paradoxmo its xorg, and its just using ImPS/2, will that change fix it?
<rkatz> I think is it ATI
<paradoxmo> tom: you have reminded me that i wanted to write a tutorial on this
<olorin> paradoxmo: there is a howto on the gentoo forum maybe it can help you, it's really just an xserver config
<thenuke> rkatz: did you try to change that number 11 to something bigger
<olorin> paradoxmo: sorry it was for tom
<paradoxmo> olorin: for the mouse thing? tom needed that, but i want to see it too
<thenuke> I had to do so to get things ok
<tom_> paradoxmo: please do :) The linuxgamers.net one talks about evdev, but it appears the ubuntu xorg is built without it, and there is nothing in ubuntu forums or the wiki that i could find
<paradoxmo> tom_: let me /msg you my mouse section
<olorin> paradoxmo: tom_ http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246605&highlight=logitech
<Morphalus> hello
<tom_> paradoxmo thanks :)
<thenuke> for test, start mplayer, and get into it's preferences, if test in the preferences menu are too small to read, that gtkrc thing will help
<daaku> paradoxmo: its an old laptop, but i think it shows up as a pcmcia card in the third internal slot
<olorin> tom_: ... Option      "Buttons" "12"
<rkatz> I changed the 11 to 16 and it does not seem to affect anything.
<rkatz> yes, I did restart x afterwards.
<thenuke> okp
<tom_> olorin: i have that too, but it didnt seem to make a difference, ill try the ExplorerPS2 change too
<olorin> tom_: and also http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<paradoxmo> daaku: what doesn't seem to work?
<paradoxmo> what does iwconfig give you?
<Jelte> right... time for an odd question... a long time ago i had a little program on my windows box where you have a little puppy (dog) runnin across your desktop, and you can 'play' and 'train' it... silly really, but is there anything like that on linux?  joke xmas pressie ;-)
<michael> :-)
<paradoxmo> does anyone know about getting an ssh server to show up in networks? i want to see my sftp in a nautilus window
<daaku> paradoxmo: it doesnt show up as a network device (ifconfig -a doesnt list it), and manually loading orinoco, orinoco_cs, orinoco_pci or hermes doesnt help. i restarted pcmcia after loading these modules, but that didnt help either
<paradoxmo> hmm
<olorin> paradoxmo: sftp:// in nautilus
<rkatz> q: do you guys run kde under ubuntu?
<mjt> is there rsync support for ubuntu archives?
<mjt> rkatz: there's a faq item about kde.. ;)
<paradoxmo> olorin: i get "Nautilus cannot display "sftp://copland"".
<olorin> paradoxmo: try sftp://server:/home/user
<rkatz> mjt: I know there is a faq, that is not what I asked.
<rkatz> q: do you guys run kde under ubuntu?
<olorin> paradoxmo: and try with ip adress otherwise
<BiasD> any amd64 users here?
<paradoxmo> olorin: it says "Please select another viewer and try again"
<BiasD> that just apt-get upgraded?
<paradoxmo> it seems like the protocol support isn't even there
<paradoxmo> i can use normal sftp just fine
<olorin> paradoxmo: i use it @home .. nautilus has no problem with sftp for me ...
<BiasD> ive only had success with nautilus+sftp when using ssh-agent and keys
<paradoxmo> yeah it's odd, i had it working before i upgraded to hoary...
<paradoxmo> BiasD: me too
<olorin> paradoxmo: oh i see, soory, i didn't know that
<rkatz> can ANYONE direct me to what controls the font size of the freaking login prompt???
<paradoxmo> rkatz: you have to go in and play around with the theme file...
<paradoxmo> or, alternately, you can use the standard greeter instead of the graphical
<rkatz> that's nice, what theme file, where?
<rkatz> and play...?
<paradoxmo> are you using the standard one? that would be: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml
<rkatz> paradoxmo: please, I am new, how do I tell which one is being used?
<oscarh> anyone using eclipse?
<confrey> hi everybody
<paradoxmo> rkatz: computer->system configuration->login screen setup
<rkatz> paradoxmo: thanks, yes, Human, standard.
<paradoxmo> olorin: any more ideas about what could be wrong? i have no idea what package that support is in
<paradoxmo> rkatz, yeah, go into that file (make a backup first)
<oscarh> or anyone using javahl?
<paradoxmo> search for the string you want to change
<paradoxmo> and fix the font size around it
<olorin> paradoxmo: do you have this line in sshd_config ?
<paradoxmo> hm, actually, what is it that you want to change the font size of?
<olorin> paradoxmo: is sftp working in general ?
<paradoxmo> yes
<paradoxmo> oh wait
<paradoxmo> maybe not
<templario> hola
<rkatz> I don't know, I cannot see it, I assume some language about logging in???
<paradoxmo> "Username"?
<paradoxmo> do you have an abnormally small screen, or too high resolution? it seems to be a pretty reasonable size
<rkatz> Yeah, could be but the fonts in that file all look like 12 but they are not displaying that way on the screen.
<rkatz> 15" screen.
<paradoxmo> because if it looks abnormal, the problem isn't with the theme file...
<templario> hello
<rkatz> great, paradoxmo, thank you....now what.
<rkatz> ?
<templario> i need help
<paradoxmo> how does it look when you do Applications->System Tools->New Login in Nested Window?
<paradoxmo> olorin: yeah, something's going on with sftp
<paradoxmo> scp works but not sftp
<paradoxmo> okay, different problem than i thought
<olorin> paradoxmo: check sshd_config
<paradoxmo> Subsystem	sftp	/usr/lib/sftp-server
<paradoxmo> that's the line i need right?
<paradoxmo> oh but i'm not checking on the right box ::bangs head::
<olorin> paradoxmo: yes ... unfortunatly
<paradoxmo> olorin: i think i see it, something funky about a package upgrade that changed the location of that binary
<olorin> paradoxmo: I hope it's that
<jcole> how does one view a m$ netmeeting session in linux?
<olorin> jcole: i think you can't ...
<paradoxmo> jcole: google/synaptic for gnomemeeting
<sladen> jcole: gnome-meeting
<jcole> olorin: i can rdesktop to a m$ terminal server... is it similar?
<rkatz> it looks the same, except when I login it still looks small, but when I exit the x screensaver is normal looking.
<jcole> i want to view their desktop
<rkatz> So I should get a 17" screen and reinstall?
<rkatz> or reboot?
<paradoxmo> rkatz... no...
<paradoxmo> all your other fonts look okay?
<paradoxmo> but the login screen is abnormally small
<rkatz> I should go back to Mandrake and forget it???
<olorin> jcole: if you just want to do X-remote administration you might use a vnc client
<paradoxmo> ?
<rkatz> once I login things look fine.
<rkatz> before I login things cannot be read.
<paradoxmo> rkatz: never seen that before. okay. was it a fresh warty install?=
<rkatz> yes, fresh, with formatting of hard drive. It doesn't ask any options, except the resolution, but I have had 1024x768 on this screen just fine.
<rkatz> ...under other distributions.
<paradoxmo> rkatz: try another theme
<rkatz> I did try another theme, same thing.
<rkatz> And you said it wasn't the themes...and I agree.
<paradoxmo> weird.
<rkatz> Thank you, I guess I'll go back to Mandrake crap...
<jcole> olorin: there are 5 people logged into his m$ netmeeting session... i'm trying to figure out how to do it... vnc doesn't seem to work
<paradoxmo> don't give up so easily...
<rkatz> I am so sick of this stuff, even Larry the cow cannot help me!!!
<paradoxmo> yeah... i'm sorry
<paradoxmo> wait, what locale did you pick?
<rkatz> RedHat sucks for workstation.
<rkatz> Mandrake cannot be upgraded and boxes you into a bastardized Redhat...and all the dependencies are screwed.
<rkatz> Gentoo takes eons to get a good install/configure...
<confrey|^|> hi ecerybody
<rkatz> locale?
<paradoxmo> ubuntu and debian in general are really good, let me /msg you and see if we can figure it out
<rkatz> it defaulted to my locale: Pacific.
<rkatz> Debian didn't work for me either...stuff just never worked.
<confrey|^|> I have installed nvidia driver, and X often freezes, what can I do?
<jcole> confrey|^|: run this "zcat /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz > $HOME/Desktop/nvidia.txt"
<jcole> confrey|^|: then double click the file on your desktop
<paradoxmo> olorin: yeah, that was it. it's fine now. thanks
#ubuntu 2004-12-22
<olorin> paradoxmo: no prob
<paradoxmo> somewhere in a woody security update, the binary changed from being at /usr/libexec/sftp-server to /usr/lib/sftp-server
<MasterShake> Please help with the iso torrents if you have some spare bandwidth... Thanks.
<Jelte> when i use alt-tab, the border of the other windows gets drawn as i cycle through the apps. Is that gnome? the window manager? or ubuntu specific?
<olorin> Jelte: Gnome ... and also a common shortcut in many other WM
<ficusplanet> Jelte, I think that is a feature in metacity
<andril> hello all again
<Jelte> thanks... i'd like something more like expose from mac, cuz with many things open its hard to know which app is which ;-/
<andril> :)
<ficusplanet> Jelte, Download http://www.schlitt.info/applications/blog/index.php?/archives/196-Skippy-or-Expose-for-Gnome.html
<Jelte> ficusplanet, thanks, i tried skippy... not really very usable though.. cuz it needs to take screenshots of the app, so cycles through them all before displaying
<andril> dos anyone know how to serve with Ubuntu (email,web &ftp)?
<RuffianSoldier> how do I do a whole network ban on someone?
<ficusplanet> Jelte, Works really well with the new xserver though, so whenever you choose to move to hoary, enable the composite extension and give it another whirl.
<Jelte> was thinking of maybe changing the standard alt-tab so that if you hold it on one app for 1 second, it comes to the foregruond
<Jelte> ficusplanet, hmmm now that sounds more interesting... so whats all that about? hoary got different x server?
<paradoxmo> andril: what specifically do you want to do?
<olorin> Jelte: just configure that in the keyboard shortcut preference
<ficusplanet> Jelte, Yeah, hoary uses x.org 6.8.1, which includes the composite and damage extensions.  Composite lets you do all kinds of cool stuff - rgba, etc.
<andril> paradoxmo: i would like to get rid of my M$oft PC's and convert to UBUNTU - TO SERVE
<Jelte> ficusplanet, how much cpu does that drain though ? ;-)   but if it means skippy does quick snapshots then thats an improvement
<Jelte> olorin, ? not sure i understand you
<ficusplanet> Jelte, There are plans to move x.org to a GL backend.  And already with nvidia cards you can enable render acceleration - meaning no cpu is used whatsoever really.
<paradoxmo> andril: are you good at reading documentation?
<olorin> Jelte: you can change de default action of ALT_TAB in the gnome keyboard configuration prefereces
<paradoxmo> it's not as easy as windows, but much better in the long run
<Jelte> olorin, ah thanks! i'll have a look...
<andril> SURE -
<Jelte> ficusplanet, so how stable is hoary really?
<paradoxmo> andril: "sudo apt-get install apache2" for webserving
<paradoxmo> what kind of email server do you want?
<paradoxmo> proftpd for a basic ftp daemon
<andril> i am sure i can read and follow if it's somewhat easy
<ficusplanet> Jelte, I've had no problems whatsoever, but YMMV.
<Jelte> YMMV?  ;-)
<ficusplanet> Your milage may vary
<Jelte> ahh ;-)
<Jelte> olorin, can i use the 'windows' key as well?
<andril> kinda noob - i do this in terminal right
<paradoxmo> andril: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<paradoxmo> under Apache HTTP Server
<olorin> Jelte: of course yes :)
<olorin> Jelte: just try ...
<andril> i ran it
<Jelte> yea i figured that after asking.. duh ;-)
<emoxer> anyone know the xmms directory in ubuntu?
<emoxer> i cant seem to find it
<andril> paradoxmo: i ran the command - it is finished
<sladen> emoxer: how do you mean?
<paradoxmo> andril: now drop stuff into /var/www/apache2-default
<emoxer> well i installed it
<ctd> emoxer: 'whereis xmms'
<paradoxmo> and try http://localhost see if it worked
<sladen> emoxer:   which xmms    should tell you where it is
<Jelte> olorin, hmmm but not in combination with something else , like windowskey-w
<emoxer> well its already running, im listening to music right now
<emoxer> i just want to add 2 skins
<Jelte> olorin, but this works as well ;-)
<olorin> Jelte: ;)
<emoxer> i think i found it.
<andril> emoxer: i believe it's .xmms (hidden folder) in home dir
<RuffianSoldier> ok - whats the Hoary repos? im going to upgrade
<Q-FUNK> RuffianSoldier: change all occurances of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: RuffianSoldier http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/view?searchterm=hoary
<RuffianSoldier> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<RuffianSoldier> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<RuffianSoldier> like that?
<confrey|^|> is there any musician?
<andril> paradoxmo: i don't have permission to copy to that dir
<RuffianSoldier> just change anything warty to hoary right?
<olorin> confrey|^|: yes
<confrey|^|> olorin, you?
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: yes
<paradoxmo> andril: does http://localhost get you some page saying no site here or whatever?
<olorin> confrey|^|: yes me ...
<andril> how can i tell what versio of Ubuntu am i using?
<olorin> confrey|^|: why not ?
<confrey|^|> olorin, classical?
<Q-FUNK> RuffianSoldier: not just the security lines
<RuffianSoldier> I know
<RuffianSoldier> Univerese also
<olorin> confrey|^|: synthetizer and church organ
<RuffianSoldier> and remove the #
<andril> yes
<olorin> confrey|^|: so ... classical and ... other think less classical :d
<andril> the apache page appears
<confrey|^|> olorin, I'm a piano teacher
<olorin> confrey|^|: good
<confrey|^|> olorin, I'm searching for lilypond in ubuntu, but it seems there isn't
<Jelte> so no-one know of any 'virtual pets' for linux like Dogz ?? ;-/
<andril> Paradoxmo: root is still the owner
<olorin> confrey|^|: there is just "denemo - A gtk+ frontend to GNU Lilypond"
<olorin> confrey|^|: just have a look here ;) http://lilypond.org/web/download/
<olorin> confrey|^|: and use the Debian package
<paradoxmo> andril: you can "sudo chown -R user.user /var/www/apache2-default/" to get it to be yours
<pridkett> is there an easy way to disable all the little annoying gtk sounds in Ubuntu?
<confrey|^|> how can I use the frontend if haven't I lilypond?
<paradoxmo> pridkett: yes
<paradoxmo> computer->desktop preferences->sound-> turn off "sounds for events"
<pridkett> paradoxmo: disabling sound events seems to disable sounds for games too
<olorin> confrey|^|: i repeat ... http://lilypond.org/web/download check this and take the debian package
<confrey|^|> olorin, lilypond Debian package? from which version (testing,unstable)?
<Jelte> paradoxmo, if its just the user interface events you are after?  cuz i think there's a little bug in the events dialog
<olorin> confrey|^|: SID/SARGE
<Jelte> paradoxmo, i found you can not 'not select' a sound in them, but there's a workaround
<paradoxmo> Jelte: hmm, what is it?
<paradoxmo> i don't like sounds in general, i turn them all off
<Jelte> paradoxmo, select some other sound for it, that will ensure that the following file is created .... (trying to remember ;-))
<Jelte> then in that file, remove the wav files you previously selected, but keep the file there
<Jelte> a reboot and all is quiet ;-)   (probably just need to restart some sound stuff, but didn't know which so went for reboot)
<Jelte> if only i could remember what file that was! ;-)
<paradoxmo> ah, i see
<paradoxmo> yeah, i see the glitch you're talking about
<andril> paradoxmo: thanks guy - i got to feed the kids - i'll be back later to pick you brain
<Jelte> paradoxmo, yeah, but i dont recall what bloody file it sets the stuff in ;-/
<paradoxmo> shouldn't someone fix that?
<paradoxmo> that's a really silly mistake
<Jelte> yeah... been meaning to set up a bugzilla account.. but been lazy ;-)
<paradoxmo> should look for a bugzilla bug
<paradoxmo> yeah
<Jelte> got a similar problem with a setting in gconf-editor that i cant seem to delete
<Jelte> but i've not worked out how i _should_ do it, so not sure if its a bug
* RuffianSoldier is upgrading to hoary as we speak!
<paradoxmo> i don't think you can delete settings in gconf editor
<paradoxmo> only blank them, no?
<Jelte> ah.. that would explain it then! ;-)
<confrey> olorin, hi, my desktop has crashed
<paradoxmo> jelte, that's not just an ubuntu thing right?
<paradoxmo> it's a general 2.8 thing?
<Jelte> paradoxmo, which? gconf-editor?
<olorin> confrey: crash :o
<olorin> confrey: because of lilypond ?
<Jelte> nah, i installed a new schema using the root terminal, thought i could just delete it in the gui... guess i'll have to bring out the root terminal again
<confrey> olorin, no no, nvidia drivers
<paradoxmo> no, the sound not being able to blank
<confrey> olorin, where are you living?
<olorin> Belgium
<confrey> italy
<olorin> confrey: very nice country ;)
<confrey> so did you install lilypond from pedrokroeger? is it working in ubuntu?
<olorin> confrey: no i didn't on ubuntu
<NeoXed> how can i install a .sh file?
<olorin> confrey: but ubuntu is debian based so il might work
<olorin> NeoXed: sh file.sh
<NeoXed> ya
<NeoXed> kool
<FCC> does anyone know anything about networking with Ubuntu??
<NeoXed> omg
<Rotund> are other people having issues that when they use GTK+-only programs under Hoary, they act like ALT is held?
<NeoXed> i feel so dumb thanks man
<olorin> FCC: like on any other distro ...
<Rotund> FCC: to what extent do you want to do things?
<FCC> well, i'm new to the linux world
<FCC> i've been told that ubuntu is the distro for me
<olorin> FCC: maybe it's true :)
<Rotund> FCC: Ask and I should at least be able to tell you where to find the info
<FCC> well, file share with a xp puter, and share my DSL
<olorin> FCC: it must be your choice, not our
<paradoxmo> fcc: you want two things: firestarter firewall and samba
<Rotund> firestarter and samba
<paradoxmo> rotund: gmta (-:
<Rotund> true
<FCC> whats firestarter?
<Rotund> Though note that firestarter is broken
<Rotund> FCC: google
<olorin> FCC: for file sharing in a mixex windows/unix network you will need ti install and configure samba
<Morphalus> why when i upgrade my warty to hoary, the ram usage is very big in hoary than warty ?
<FCC> hmm, ok
<olorin> Morphalus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/view?searchterm=hoary
<Rotund> Morphalus: I dunno.  have you looked at top?
<olorin> olorin: for the RAM not really but it's an unstable release ...
<paradoxmo> FCC: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<FCC> thanks para!!
<olorin> olorin: Morphalus for the RAM not really but it's an unstable release ...
<confrey> olorin, it seems it can work in ubuntu; I haven't messages about unresolved dependencies; I can't install it now, I need to download 7 and more MB of asrchives, and I have a dialup connection....
<confrey> olorin, are you expert about midi, jackd?
<olorin> not in linux ...
<paradoxmo> how is firestarter broken?
<olorin> i always use an old ATARI 1040 ST with CUBASE :)
<FCC> will ubuntu be able to autoconfigure itself to share my net connection, or will it have to be manually done??
<Morphalus> yes i know it's an unstable release (i read documentations...) but i was surprised when i saw the ram usage than warty
<FCC> its going to my D-Link router, then out to the puters
<LinuxJones> FCC, Firestarter can do that for you
<LinuxJones> umm
<FCC> firestarter is broken?
<paradoxmo> rotund: how is firestarter broken?
<Rotund> The firestarter icon uses gksu instead of gksudo
<FCC> is that what i read?
<paradoxmo> oh, i see
<Rotund> Not a big deal, but the icon won't work
<paradoxmo> yeah fcc, there's a way to fix that
<LinuxJones> FCC, It's not hard to do with iptables
<paradoxmo> http://ubuntuguide.org/#firestarter
<paradoxmo> go there and follow the instructions
<FCC> thanks again para!
<Rotund> and I can't find the menu editor under hoary
<Rotund> is there one?
<Rotund> applications:/// doesn't work
<paradoxmo> hmm
<Rotund> can't right-click either
<Rotund> just has add-to-panel options
<paradoxmo> meh.
<paradoxmo> i'm still running warty gnome, so mine works fine
<Rotund> I would've liked to, but I added the new gnome-system-tools and it brought other stuff with it that I apparently couldn't downgrade
<Rotund> paradoxmo: Does warty have Firestarter 1.0?
<paradoxmo> no idea, checking packages
<ficusplanet> Is the kernel in hoary patched with inotify?
<paradoxmo> it has 0.9.3-4
<Rotund> paradoxmo: That's actually too bad.  1.0 is pretty slick
<Rotund> ficusplanet:  I don't know, but it doesn't have beagle
<Rotund> in the repo
<paradoxmo> is it that much different, 0.9.3 and 1.0?
<paradoxmo> i've never needed most of the advanced functions of firestarter
<xemoka> hello everyone, i've just recently got a laptop, wanted to put ubunto on it instead of gentoo (gentoo and compiling on a 233.. mmm hell) and see what a binary based distro (thats good) is like. However, it seems to hang at "searching for ubuntu installation media.." and decalres missing modules ide-mod, ide-probe-mod ide-detect and ide-floppy... any suggestions?
<Rotund> I couldn't find the "what is opening a port" in 0.9.3
<ficusplanet> Rotund, Yeah, I just saw that 0.0.4 was released and was thinking about installing it, but I don't want to mess with the kernel.
<Rotund> ficusplanet: It's actually not that hard.  I'm just lazy though =)
<paradoxmo> xemoka: did you make sure it was a good burn?
<Rotund> xemoka: Could be a bad burn?
<ficusplanet> Rotund, Same here.  Ubuntu is making me so lazy.  Everything is too easy.
<Rotund> paradoxmo: again we answer the same
<Rotund> Are you reading my keypresses?
<Rotund> ficusplanet: Me too.  after Gentoo, I love not having to think about it as much
<xemoka> Rotund , paradoxmo: hmm... i'm pretty sure it's not that bad of a burn.. perhaps i'll try a re-burn.. is there any way to get the hoary on installation discs?
<paradoxmo> haha, yeah 'cuz i'm so l33t that i hack into other people's irc traffic
<paradoxmo> (no)
<Treenaks> good burn, bad burn, sideburn..
<Rotund> xemoka: Ummm... You could do the Debian net-boot and then upgrade to ubuntu
<Rotund> (honestly, not as bad as it sounds)
<paradoxmo> xemoka, does knoppix work?
<xemoka> Rotund: i dont yet have a ethernet card for the laptop :(
<Rotund> Actually, Gentoo has deboot in it
<xemoka> paradoxmo: yes knoppix works, thats why i'm confused..
<Rotund> oh, that's no good.  especially for Linux =)
<xemoka> heh,
<FCC> well guys thanks!!
<FCC> it was easier than i thought
<FCC> it autoconfigured itself
<xemoka> thats why i was going for ubuntu, kinda comes with alot of what i need
<Rotund> FCC isn't it great?
<FCC> yes
<FCC> didn't have to run any proggies
<FCC> for 'net that is
<FCC> i will have to install samba
<paradoxmo> xemoka, i *would* try burning another cd
<FCC> to network my XP puter
<Rotund> check the MD5sum first, to be certain
<paradoxmo> good idea rotund
<xemoka> paradoxmo: okay, i'll give it a shot
<Rotund> FCC:  It probably can read from that coputer already
<xemoka> paradoxmo: maybe this time try a cd-r
<Rotund> open nautilus in network
<paradoxmo> xemoka: yeah, that might be it, i had that problem
<xemoka> paradoxmo: hmm.
<paradoxmo> the old cdrom didn't want to read the cdrw
<paradoxmo> my old trusty dell pii 200
<xemoka> so no ability to get hoary on a installation cd isntead of through apt-'ing?
<Rotund> ewww.  You run Ubuntu on that?
<paradoxmo> i run plain debian on that
* xemoka is gonna run ubuntu on a compaq 233 heh.
<Rotund> xemoka, you really probably don't want it
<paradoxmo> it actually runs fine
<Rotund> I'm having some problems
<xemoka> Rotund: that many issues eh..
<paradoxmo> hoary is kinda flaky right now
<xemoka> Rotund: i'm just used to having things so bleeding edge that i cut myself... gentoo addict.. you know..
<Rotund> xemoka: everytime I update nautilus... I have to restart X
<xemoka> Rotund: ow.
<paradoxmo> you could try apt pinning warty and installing stuff from hoary, if you're adventurous, that's what i'm doing
<Rotund> I think we scared him =)
<xemoka> lol..
<Rotund> yet, he comes back for more
<ficusplanet> jdub, Do you know if the hoary kernel has inotify patched in?
<xemoka> arg, general annoyance, anyone know how to get into a compaq's bios.. it's not f2.. it's not del...
<GotD0t> try f12
<GotD0t> or f8
<GotD0t> or just try all the F's
<paradoxmo> did you try escape
<xemoka> oh fun.. pheonix bios..
<xemoka> whatever i hit got into it
<paradoxmo> sometimes it'll tell you if you do that
<GotD0t> is there a problem with nautilus with the new update in hoary?
<AMIGrAve> does ubuntu have the same social contract than debian ?
<Skwid_> xemoka: i usually just sit on the keyboard on boot :)
<paradoxmo> what kind of problem GotD0t
<xemoka> Skwid_: lol
<paradoxmo> skwid_: i should try that the next time
<GotD0t> paradoxmo: LIKE IT NOT WORKING
<GotD0t> paradoxmo: sorry
<GotD0t> paradoxmo: accident
<paradoxmo> haha
<paradoxmo> it was nice and dramatic
<xemoka> lol arg now i can't get back in
<xemoka> lmao
<paradoxmo> haha
<xemoka> hmm now to find the farking bios jumpers..
<TheStuff> hi ..
<Rotund> gotDot
<Rotund> yes
<TheStuff> where can i find full online help with Ubuntu
<GotD0t> theres an instance of nautilus that won't die
<Rotund> Here's what you need to do.
<paradoxmo> thestuff, there is no "full online help," but there is a lot of documentation at: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocumentationArea
<Rotund> GotD0t:  Kill X w/ ctrl+alt+bksp.  Then at the terminal kill anything gnome related
<GotD0t> Rotund: bah, ok... ill do that in a bit
<Rotund> particularly evolution-data-server, trashapplet,
<Rotund> uhhh... pkill gno; pkill evo; pkill trash.  That gets most
<Rotund> GotD0t: It happens everytime they've upgraded the package lately
<GotD0t> Rotund: seems like it
<Rotund> okay.  BRB.  doing what I just told GotD0t =)
<TheStuff> paradoxmo, thanx .. i need to install java runtime, flash plugin ... etc ..
<GotD0t> i wish there was some way i could fork a prog with a gui into the background so i could restart X while still having that app runningt
<DagaZ> how do I install a debianpackage manually?
<paradoxmo> thestuff: look under restrictedformats on that page
<paradoxmo> dagaz: download it and do dpkg -i packagename.deb
<paradoxmo> thestuff: and, ubuntuguide.org
<Rotund> GRRR.  GTK is still broke
<Rotund> okay.  I figured it out.  If you aren't on a place to type text, it will do what you type in the menu bar (ugh)
<erich> Hi, any of the developers working on the faster boot process around?
<mjt> probably stupid question.  Is kernel in hoary supposed to be buildable?
<Rotund> mjt: I'd hope so
<erich> Are you using the default "boot-chart", or have you modified it?
<Rotund> erich: I have talked to them about it
<DagaZ> paradoxmo: thx
<gentoox86> can i install a wireless card (DWL-650) driver written for kernel 2.4.20 on ubuntu latest release (4.1) ?
<erich> because it doesn't play together too well with Debians "top"
<TheStuff> paradoxmo, thanxagain .. but that is not wht  am looking for .. i remember there was a doc. like walkthrough i cant find it
<TheStuff> paradoxmo,  thanx .. i got it
<Rotund> erich: Interesting
<paradoxmo> np
<erich> Rotund: my top here by default doesn't include the "PPID" column, which boot-chart tries to use.
<Rotund> okay.  I haven't looked at it that much.  I was more for losing the SysV things.  They didn't like that answer =)
<mjt> when doing dpkg-buildpackage in linux-source-2.6.9-2.6.9, it fails with:
<mjt> The changelog says we are creating 2.6.9, but I thought the version is 2.6.9-1-k7
<Rotund> I like Seth's make idea.
<Rotund> erich: I can look for a sec though
<erich> Ah, i see what i need to do.
<erich> get a .toprc file into the boot-chart directory.
<Rotund> okay.  Never mind then =)
<Rotund> I don't see boot-chart in synaptic
<Rotund> should it be there?
<Rotund> or are they just building it for themselves?
<Rotund> Can someone in Warty tell me how much RAM nautilus is using for them?
<erich> Rotund: i tried building it with gcj but failed. Building it for sun jdk worked.
<paradoxmo> rotund: as measured by ps?
<Rotund> not that surprising I supposed
<erich> Rotund: which number are you looking for? the numbers reported in top are treacheous.
<Rotund> VM Size in Gnome-Sys-Mon
<Rotund> Is that that right name?
<erich> Rotund: the VM size usually inkludes like 4M unused memory for each thread IIRC.
<erich> so the more threads an app uses, the more memory will be listed there. while the app may still be conservative.
<Rotund> erich: so, what's accurate?
<paradoxmo> rotund: i get 62.5M for that number
<Rotund> okay.  so it's gotten better =)
<paradoxmo> i have four nautilus windows open
<Rotund> okay.  that might hurt it a bit
<paradoxmo> no, wait, two now
<paradoxmo> opening new ones doesn't increase the memory
<Rotund> Well, nautilus NEEDS to get shrunk down.  I hope they make miracles in 2.10
<paradoxmo> it's already so much faster than 2.4 i'm happy enough
<paradoxmo> i remember 2.0, it was slow as hell
* RuffianSoldier is on the "seting up" part of the Hoary apt-get upgrade
<Rotund> I've been on computers strapped for RAM.  It's bad
<erich> Rotund: no idea. the RSS value should be much better.
<Rotund> yes it was
<Rotund> erich: see that's not in top for me
<paradoxmo> i never used nautilus until 2.2
<Rotund> paradoxmo: ROX?
<Rotund> or nothing?
<erich> 63188 8344 6852 S  0.0  1.6   0:00.39 evolution-alarm   <--- from ps output. virtual size of evolution-alarm is 63 MB. 8 MB resident (including shared libraries)
<erich> Rotund: RES in top i think.
<paradoxmo> commandline, and gthumb when i needed it
<seb128> top or ps are not good way to evaluate the memory usage of a process
<Rotund> seb128: What is then?
* RuffianSoldier is now starting apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<Rotund> I know X gets bloated by vid ram
<seb128> Rotund, look on the memory card in the gnome-system-monitor
<BlacKnight|> has anyone gotten the proprietary ati drivers to work in ubuntu?
<Rotund> It's in the Wiki, I believe
<BlacKnight|> and how do i stop ubuntu from starting x on bootup?
<paradoxmo> what memory card, under more info?
<erich> Rotund: i think using "RES - SHR" could be a fair value.
<BlacKnight|> yeah, that's not helping me :)
<seb128> paradoxmo, right click on the process
<Rotund> BlacKnight|: You've read it?
<Rotund> BlacKnight|: because I'm no help after that.  Or I can help you find it
<paradoxmo> memory maps?
<paradoxmo> that's a lot of information
<BlacKnight|> Rotund: yeah i've read it
<BlacKnight|> did it work for you?
<Rotund> I have NVIDIA
<BlacKnight|> right
<seb128> paradoxmo, yes, you have a lot of shared libs in memory
<BlacKnight|> did you use the stock ubuntu kernel?
<erich> http://www.mucl.de/~erich/bootchart.png  <-- my boot chart, btw. ~30 seconds to gdm-greeter on a ThinkPad A31p, nothing optimized execpt not using sysvinit...
<Rotund> that's why I said no help
<seb128> paradoxmo, the evolution-alarm part is small
<BlacKnight|> ok
<paradoxmo> blacknight: to disable starting of X, uninstall gdm (and xdm and kdm if present)
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<BlacKnight|> i don't really want to uninstall it though
<Rotund> no, just remove from the boot
<BlacKnight|> from init.rd?
<seb128> ericf, with which tool do you do this graph ?
<BlacKnight|> init.d
<seb128> oups
<Rotund> /etc/rcx.d I forget what x is though =-)
<paradoxmo> okay, the hack is to delete it from /etc/rc2.d
<seb128> s/ericf/erich
<BlacKnight|> well if i type init it'll tell me 2
<BlacKnight|> sorry, runlevel
<BlacKnight|> ajay@ajay:~ $ runlevel
<BlacKnight|> N 2
<paradoxmo> or, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<paradoxmo> that'll work too
<Rotund> ohhh.  I need to remember that
<paradoxmo> and then update-rc.d gdm defaults to get it back
<BlacKnight|> how do i add it again?
<BlacKnight|> raaaaad
<BlacKnight|> wow, kernels take a long time to compile
<paradoxmo> glad to be of service
<RuffianSoldier> no shiz
<BlacKnight|> thanks a lot
<Rotund> seb128: What are the things in memory maps w/ no name?
<paradoxmo> okay, it's dinner time. been a pleasure folks
<Rotund> bye
<seb128> Rotund, a bug in gnome-system-monitor
<Rotund> ahhh =)
<Rotund> so, is it using that memory?
<seb128> Rotund, should have a name between [...] 
<seb128> no
<erich> seb128: the boot-chart tool, like all others do.
<seb128> these are system stuff
<seb128> erich, ok
<Rotund> okay.  cuz I had a doozy of 796KB
<seb128> erich, yours looks really weird
<erich> seb128: because the ppid information is missing others do have. different top options. i will have that in the next run.
<seb128> ok
<farruinn> are there any apt gurus here?  I've added hoary to my sources.list because I needed a couple of packages, however I want to maintain a warty system.  Is there a way to prevent apt-get upgrade from upgrading everything to hoary?
<Rotund> yes.  I don't remember how =)
<erich> farruinn: google for "target-release"
<Rotund> you need to pin it...
<farruinn> Rotund, pin everything?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Tsjoklat] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ |Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<erich> farruinn: you can set pins by distribution name.
<Rotund> farruinn: Actually, erich just told you how
<erich> farruinn: and using "Apt::target-release" will setup such a pin.
<erich> farruinn: you can do a lot of things with pin, its all in the apt manpages. apt_preferences and such.
<RuffianSoldier>  Tsjoklat - your an op :-D
<farruinn> ok, thanks erich
<erich> you can even use apt pins to downgrade a hoary system to warty.
<Tsjoklat> RuffianSoldier :P
<RuffianSoldier> you might want topic protection
<RuffianSoldier> anyone can change it
<Rotund> erich: really?
<Rotund> hmmm...
<HaRDaWaY> hello people!
<Tsjoklat> RuffianSoldier shhhh it's a secret :)
<Rotund> erich: can you set pins in synaptic?
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<benjami> hi
<maruen> hi people
<maruen> somebody could help me how to configure X in ubuntu?
<benjami> during installation i never had to type a root-passwort...now i cant log in
<maruen> somebody?
<RuffianSoldier> is the next gnome going to be 2.10 or 3?
<RuffianSoldier> cuz if its 2.10 thats a crackhead way of version
<Rotund> benjami: root is not enabled
<farruinn> actually, in the extended tab of synaptic preferences I selected warty as the "default archive".  That doesn't do the same thing as as Apt::target-release is it?
<Tsjoklat> benjami that is not your root password it is the user password
<Rotund> you use sudo instead
<Rotund> sudo will ask for YOUR password
<Rotund> (yes you have to be added to the sudo user list)
<maruen> msg Rotund could you help me how to configure X?
<benjami> Rotund, and why theres no root...
<benjami> from the beginning?
<Tsjoklat> benjami sudo is considered to be better
<Rotund> it's the OSX way
<RuffianSoldier> I love sudo
<RuffianSoldier> i find it much more fun
<Rotund> it actually makes some sense kinda.
<farruinn> it's a security measure, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_|Imanewbie|_> Is there any free chat channel in freenode?
<xemoka> hrmph.. well problem continues to be consistant.. looks like ubuntu isnt ready for my poor laptop..
<benjami> and i dont wanted to install gnome and firefox and this stuff, why it is installed?
<erich> Rotund: no idea.
<Rotund> erich: actually, it has a "set internal variable'  I think that may be it
<Tsjoklat> benjami you should have installed ubu custom
<olorin> benjami: if you don't want to install gnome and firefox ... don't install Ubuntu and use another distro
<erich> Rotund: i'm a debian user, and while i know the synaptic author closely - we worked together on integrating debtags with synaptic - i don't use synaptic myself. guis are always way to slow.
<Tsjoklat> olorin that is not needed.. if he insists on using ubu he/she/it can but it is just a more difficult route
<erich> Rotund: you can probably set the "default distribution" with that, but not arbitrary pins
<Rotund> erich: It's nice to search for packages, but I do use apt-get quite a bit too
<benjami> olorin, so thats the "open source way?
<olorin> benjami: use debian then ...
<benjami> olorin, i just cant believe it....theres no option
<benjami> ^
<olorin> benjami: i mean you can ... but ... use the good tools for the goor job ...
<olorin> benjami: but it's not the philosophy of ubuntu ...
<olorin> benjami: and if you look correctly you can choose the expert installation method at boot time ;)
<Tsjoklat> benjami what is it that you want then? KDE?
<benjami> theres an expert option? ....yeah maybe kde
<olorin> benjami: yes there is different installation method
<benjami> and then i can choose what i want to instlal?
<Tsjoklat> benjami when you install 'custom' you can pick a base install: ubuntu-base and take it from there
<olorin> benjami: i think it's not the expert method you need, i don't remeber her name but just have a look at boot time
<olorin> Tsjoklat: Custom that's it :)
<erich> Rotund: more for browsing that for searching actually. For mere searching i prefer "apt-cache search"
<benjami> olorin, its the first option at installation?
<farruinn> wow, why do so many people /msg here?
<Rotund> erich: actually, on debian, I always use packages.debian.org
<olorin> you might have to press F1 for more help i think
<farruinn> Rotund, slow, apt-cache is awesome =)
<olorin> benjami: you might have to press F1 for more help i think
<Tsjoklat> olorin yes.. when the cd starts up at the prompt
<Rotund> farruinn: I have it on a linode.  I can't afford that much HDD access  on my own machine at that point =)
<Tsjoklat> benjami I would suggest you check out the wiki pages and/or the forum
<Tsjoklat> do a search for custom install and it will help you further
<benjami> ok, thanks so far :)
<RalphNader> hello chan
<RuffianSoldier> Hey - i just rebooted into Hoary
<RuffianSoldier> looks the same :-\
<RuffianSoldier> a bit
<RuffianSoldier> font is different
<zenwhen> hey RuffianSoldier do you post on the ubuntu forums?
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: do you have problem with the gnome applets ?
<RuffianSoldier> i dont think
<zenwhen> oh
<RuffianSoldier> i see a difference :-D
<RuffianSoldier> new menu bars
<RuffianSoldier> I know you
<RuffianSoldier> i dont know if Im in XOrg or XFree though
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen
<zenwhen> hey Tsjoklat
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: xorg ;)
<GotD0t> RuffianSoldier: check which config file is in /etc/X11
<zenwhen> can you ge ton ICQ?
<RuffianSoldier> one problem - the background looks like its in low color or little colors
<Tsjoklat> I amon ICQ
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> I dont see you :(
<Tsjoklat> your typing is contagious :P
<Tsjoklat> me be invisable
<Tsjoklat> I sees you :P
<zenwhen> msg me
<zenwhen> :)
<RuffianSoldier> Ummmm - i see a XF86Config-4
<RuffianSoldier> :-/
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: do you see a xorg.conf ?
<erich> Is there a readahead-early.list file available for ubuntu somewhere?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> I see it lol
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: so it's xorg ;)
<RuffianSoldier> how can I make it 32bit color?
<Tsjoklat> edit the xorg.conf
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: like in Xfree
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: Section "Screen"
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: DefaultDepth    24
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<olorin> RuffianSoldier: and put 32
<defunkt> i need someone who is very well versed in linux, please
<Tsjoklat> try sudo though :P
<olorin> defunkt: so what's your problem ?
<defunkt> please msg me if you can, i need some pretty detailed help
<defunkt> can i pm you olorin?
<Tsjoklat> defunkt I would just toss the question in here
<olorin> defunkt: pm ?
<farruinn> wtf is up with /msg?
<Tsjoklat> private message olarin
<defunkt> ok i'll just toss it here
<defunkt> i switched from windows to ubuntu about 4 days ago
<Tsjoklat> which is good
<defunkt> i had 2 40 gigs
<olorin> defunkt: yes you ca
<olorin> n
<Tsjoklat> alrighty
<defunkt> i tossed all the files i needed i backup on my slave which is formatted in win2k ntfs
<defunkt> now i need to figure out how to mount that drive so that i can grab those files off the slave
<defunkt> then format the slave to ext3 again
<Rotund> you should be able to read from it
<Tsjoklat> but you can't write to it
<LinuxJones> defunkt, check this out >> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<olorin> defunkt: i understand pretty wel
<Tsjoklat> there is a big chance you corrupt it
<Rotund> yeah, don't write
<Rotund> at all
<defunkt> no i won't
<Tsjoklat> so you need a grub line?
<defunkt> it is not automatically recognized
<Tsjoklat> is that what you are saying?
<defunkt> if that is what it takes
<Tsjoklat> do you want mine?
<olorin> defunkt: so you have to mount the ntds partition manually
<defunkt> yes,
<Rotund> you can't just mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/
<defunkt> that is correct
<Rotund> I think that should work
<olorin> just adding a line into /etc/fstabfor that
<Rotund> may need -t ntfs
<crimsun> mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hdd1 /mnt/ntfs
<olorin> or temporary mount the partition into /mnt
<defunkt> can someone please walk me through that step by step?  seriously i am really new to linux :X
<farruinn> defunkt, just go to the terminal and enter what crimsun said
<LinuxJones> defunkt, >> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Rotund> farruinn: there probably isn't a /mnt/ntfs
<defunkt> no there isn't
<crimsun> (that assumes your ntfs partition is /dev/hdd1 and that /mnt/ntfs has been created)
<Rotund> he'll need to make that
<Tsjoklat> /dev/hda1       /windows/C      ntfs    ro,noauto,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=iso8859-1 0 0
<Tsjoklat> that's mine defunkt
<farruinn> oi, sorry :-/
<Tsjoklat> but be aware I have restrictions on it and I use ISO not UTF
<Tsjoklat> btw that's fstab not grub defunkt sorry
<defunkt> oh, ok.  thank you Tsjoklat :)
<defunkt> i appreciate it guys
<crimsun> np
<Tsjoklat> defunkt did you make a partion fat? so you can write/read? or no need for that?
<Quest-Master> lol
<Quest-Master> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/facts/default.mspx
<ubuntu> hello, i cant find the page where it says how I can upgrade to hoary
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu change your sources.list from warty to hoary
<Tsjoklat> cd /etc/apt
<defunkt> well i gotta save these vital files first
<defunkt> but i think i can figure it out from here
<Tsjoklat> or do it through synaptic
<olorin> ubuntu: hum ... google ( ubuntu, hoary ) and it's the first page ...
<defunkt> just wasn't sure how to mount that hdd
<Tsjoklat> defunkt that should work.. the example I gave you.. just edit to your needs
<ubuntu> Tsjoklat, thanks just the 2 main 1 ?
<crimsun> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu you need four lines two for archives and two for security
<ubuntu> thanks
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu make sure you have: main restricted universe multiverse in it
<Tsjoklat> that way you will be able to get everything
<LinuxJones> Quest-Master, any website that quotes Laura DiDido is pure trash. She is a total idiot with regards to Linux and technology in general.
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu after you edited your sources.list (through apt or synaptic) do an update then a dist-upgrade
<Tsjoklat> ubuntu you know how to do that?
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> synaptic easy
<Tsjoklat> it is but it has 'issues'
<ubuntu> sources.list also
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<ubuntu> i just wish it worked but it runs slow on my pc =\
<Tsjoklat> I find doing it through console easier but if you like synaptic use that
<Tsjoklat> synaptic is slow on your box? as in?
<ubuntu> i have a celeron 635mhz 256mb, 20gb .
<ubuntu> no ubuntu is slow
<ubuntu> 19gb root, 1gb swap
<Tsjoklat> that's a first I heard ubuntu... ubu being slow
<Hikaru79|Clone> Hey, I'm interested in buying a digital camcorder; can anyone who has some knowledge in this area please help me compare a few items?
<ubuntu> =\
<Tsjoklat> Hikaru79 make sure you can get the nix drivers for it..
<Hikaru79|Clone> Tsjoklat, lol :P
<amathis> is there a good program that I can pick up radio streams?/??
<Hikaru79|Clone> Not sure if any of them have nix drivers
<amathis> like live365?
<Hikaru79|Clone> amathis, try gxine or xmms
<amathis> no... I mean a program that will find me the streams
<sjoerd> Hikaru79|Clone: get a dv one with firewire, then you can use it in gnu/linux
<Hikaru79|Clone> Tsjoklat, so can you just help me with deciding between a Panasonic and a SOny?
<Hikaru79|Clone> sjoerd, I see
<farruinn> I don't see how tons of swap will make your system faster - I mean RAM is fast, not my harddrive
<ubuntu> i thought swap helps
<Hikaru79|Clone> amathis, gxine has a fairly large pre-built list of media marks into it
<Hikaru79|Clone> *built into
<farruinn> well yes, but it's slow
<ubuntu> so i gave it more than 512mb
<ubuntu> I never heard anybody other than me calling my system slow
<ubuntu> first time too
<ubuntu> they say its fast , but i also need more ram but i cant get anymore though so i gotta stick with this
<Hikaru79|Clone> Tsjoklat, sjoerd, anyone have experience with either the Panasonic PVGS15 MiniDV Compact DigiCam or the Sony DCRHC40 MiniDV Digital Handycam?
<Hikaru79|Clone> Both are dv with firewire
<Hikaru79|Clone> Not really looking for *nix functionality; just a feature set in general
<Hikaru79|Clone> I know #ubuntu might not be the best place for it *blush* But it's worth a shot to see if anyone here can offer some guidance :)
<emoxer> okay im having a problem, why doesn't ubuntu allow root accounts, and if anyone knows how to add ownership to a directory through a regular user account please tell me.
<emoxer> this is frustrating :[
<mjt> root account is required, it can't be disallowed... ;)
<emoxer> well do you know how to login with it?
<farruinn> ubhuti rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default root is disabled in Ubuntu.  Instead use sudo.  If you haven't already, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo.
<mjt> do you know how to login "with" other account?
<emoxer> because i keep putting root as the user name when i login and it doesnt let me, and i already set a new pw for it.
<emoxer> alright well, do you know how to copy and paste a folder through sudo?
<emoxer> thnx for helping btw
<farruinn> emoxer, so you have enabled your root user?
<emoxer> i suppose i did, through sudo
<emoxer> but it is not letting me when i logout to login with it
<farruinn> how did you go about enabling root with sudo?
<emoxer> sudo passwd root
<maruen> ?
<farruinn> huh, and the password you set isn't working?
<emoxer> nope.
<farruinn> well, if I were you I'd just use sudo -s -H for now
<defunkt> ok well
<defunkt> i got it mounted
<thenuke> what is that -H?
<defunkt> but when i check computer > disks > mnt > win2k
<defunkt> it brings up a blank screen but it shows that there is only like 32.9 gigs left available
<farruinn> thenuke, changes $HOME variable so you can do things like apt-get install and what not
<farruinn> thenuke, go ahead and try running apt-get install after getting a root shell via sudo -s =)
<thenuke> hm, I have used apt-get without -H I think
<mjt> is it always this "loudly" here in #ubuntu?
<emoxer> do you know where i can find the list of packages for ubuntu?
<thenuke> atleast I think so :)
<thenuke> might not be so then if it does not work
<defunkt> emoxer: synaptek?
<emoxer> how do i get to that?
<PotajiTo> what are the pros and contras of using sudo? i use it it in ubuntu and for me is practically the same
<thenuke> PotajiTo: I cant figure out any cons
<emoxer> it says "you must run this program as the root user"
<mike998> PotajiTo: how do you mean?
<defunkt> computer > system configuration > synaptic package manager
<farruinn> PotajiTo, the wiki does a good job of explaining: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<DagaZ> I did this: sudo ln -f /media/cdrom1 /dev/dvd but I did set it wrong.. how do I change it? it should be /media/cdrom0
<thenuke> PotajiTo: and it might be more secure to not enable the root account
<emoxer> holy crap.
<emoxer> thanks, i didnt know they had this!
<emoxer> lol
<DagaZ> ln -s I mean
<olorin> DagaZ: just delete the link you just create an make the new one
<DagaZ> olorin: rm /media/cdrom1?
<mjt> DagaZ: any other ideas? ;-P
<olorin> DagaZ: i suppose you wanted to create un new dvd link ...
<DagaZ> mjt: n00bwarning on me.. ok ;)
<DagaZ> olorin: that is what I want..
<olorin> DagaZ: i'm maybe wrong but the command is ... ln -s /dev/dvd /dev/cdrom0
<olorin> DagaZ: target at the end of the command
<DagaZ> olorin: ok
<olorin> DagaZ:
<olorin> DagaZ: i'm wrong :d
<olorin> so ... just delete /dev/dvd
<DagaZ> thx.. now it works..
<emoxer> alright, so im still having the same problem logging in as root
<emoxer> =[
<mjt> are you sure you want to log in as root?
<hazmat> i've tried to compile thunderbird from source on warty, (ppc) but when i start it up the fonts look horrendous.. is there some missing magic needed ?
<emoxer> well the thing is i just want ownership to a folder
<maruen> DagaZ could you help me to install xfce4 in ubuntu
<emoxer> i want to add some skin files to xmms
<emoxer> lol
<maruen> ??
<emoxer> its not letting me do anything under the /usr/ folders
<Tsjoklat> emoxer it is in /home/user/.xmms
<mjt> DO NOT change permissions in /usr
<Tsjoklat> put your skins in that dir: .xmms/skins/
<emoxer> oh, yeah? opps rofl ;x
<emoxer> sry im a n00b
<mjt> btw, a friend of mine once played with *nix... the first thing he did was changing ownership of /etc and /etc/shadow so he is able to view/edit files from his win machine using samba...
<emoxer> damn
<emoxer> i am a moron
<RalphNader> okay, super noob question
<farruinn> wasn't there a distro called lindows?  made virtually every user root or something?
<RalphNader> where are my kernel sources? synaptic shows them installed, but they're not in /usr/src
<mjt> farruinn: linspire now
<emoxer> all i had to click was "show hidden files"
<emoxer> lol
<emoxer> yeah, i believe linspire does put every user as root
<emoxer> i used it for about two days, it blew
<farruinn> RalphNader, dpkg -L package will tell you where files are installed from package
<RalphNader> n/m, I'm retarded
<RalphNader> the source tarball is right there
<RalphNader> ahahaha
<amathis> anyone here use streamtuner?
<crimsun> RalphNader: /usr/src/linux-source-`uname -r`
<crimsun> .tar.bz2
<emoxer> yay, now i got a pretty xmms
<RalphNader> yes
<emoxer> thanks guys. lol
<crimsun> err, it's just the main without EXTRAVERSION, sorry
<emoxer> welp
<emoxer> im gonna go drink a beer and pop a xanax bar, get tore up
<emoxer> ill bbl
<mjt> emoxer: but you HAVE to learn how to do something as root, anyway.. i think ;)
<RalphNader> I recently installed linspire on an old p2 box
<RalphNader> played with it
<RalphNader> and yes, it makes everyone root
<RalphNader> the /home is really /root
<RalphNader> it also tries to sell you on a package upgrade service
<emoxer> what task would i need to perform as root
<emoxer> lol
<RalphNader> you subscribe and it lets you have access to repositories that are free elsewhere
<farruinn> rm -rf / ;-)
<farruinn> don't nobody do that!
<emoxer> rofl
<emoxer> as a kid i used to tell people a hacking program comes out if you go to commandline and type deltree /y C:\
<emoxer> on windows
<xxorroxx> and they believed something that stupid ?
<emoxer> yes.
<emoxer> LOL
<xxorroxx> doubtful..
<emoxer> doubtful, how so?
<xxorroxx> were you doing this on AOL preteen chat or what ..
<emoxer> i'd tell people online
<emoxer> because they'd ask me
<emoxer> lol
<emoxer> i used to do that to the school computers when i was in middle/high school
<emoxer> and the computer technicians would come in with a windows 98 cd and still not be able to fix it
<emoxer> since they need to format the drive after that
<emoxer> roflmao
<Tsjoklat> emoxer is that xanax bar you were talking about your medication?
<xxorroxx> 0_o
<emoxer> nah.
<emoxer> lol
<emoxer> why?
<Tsjoklat> you seem a tad hyper
<xxorroxx> hes goofy :P
<emoxer> nah actually xanax is a anti-depressant
<emoxer> it makes you lazy.
<emoxer> i havent taken it yet
<Tsjoklat> well perhaps you should
<emoxer> no beer in the fridge so i put one in
<Tsjoklat> you are giving me a bleeding headache with your rambling :P
<xxorroxx> hes been chewing some kind of uppers
<xxorroxx> hehe
<emoxer> why. lol
<hazmat> is hoary stable?
<seb128> no
<Tsjoklat> hazmat no
<hazmat> let me rephrase does it crash all the time?
<seb128> yes
<Tsjoklat> hazmat yes
<xxorroxx> whats the best customizable linux live cd .. with documentation on how to change/add stuff
<Tsjoklat> lol sorry seb128 I didn't mean to become your parrot
<seb128> no problem :p
<emoxer> ubuntu's been the best linux i've used so far
<emoxer> besides the fact that i cant read my fat32 drives
<emoxer> but w/e
* Rene_S is away: I may of Died.  Until next season, see ya
<hazmat> i'd really like to use thunderbird instead of evo for email, compiling thunderbird (1.0) from source results in horrible fonts by default, i was curious if anyone had any suggestions as to a possible cause.
<hazmat> i'm on ppc, so binaries are non existent.
<xxorroxx> emoxer: why cant you read your fat32 drives .. is support built into your kernel ?
<seb128> just don't build from sources
<seb128> use the packages
<hazmat> the packages are extremely old
<emoxer> no clue
<seb128> hazmat, like 2 month yes
<emoxer> i've just had ubuntu today
<hazmat> like 0.8 for thunderbird
<seb128> that's the older stuff ever
<hazmat> vs. 1.0 which is out now
<Tsjoklat> seb128 are you aware of the issues of gnome-panel in hoary?
<seb128> no way to use that old stuff for sure
<farruinn> hazmat, are you building from debian sources, as in apt-get source -b mozilla-thunderbird ?
<seb128> Tsjoklat, no
<farruinn> debian source packages that is
<hazmat> farruinn, no from dist source, i took a look at the gentoo ebuild, and i'm downloading the deb source to look how they compile things.
<Tsjoklat> seb128 some people in the ubu-nl channel are having problems with the gnome-panel in hoary
<seb128> what kind of problem ?
<emoxer> anyone used xandros?
* seb128 wonders why some people are laughing
<Tsjoklat> seb128 it's because the complainer is sitting next to you
* seb128 wants a tshirt "I'll not fix your gnome-panel" :p
<Tsjoklat> seb128 he set me up!
<Tsjoklat> oh sjoer you are so dusted toast
<Tsjoklat> sjoerd too
<Tsjoklat> seb128 when you get that t-shirt.. hand it to me and I will happily strangle sjoerd with it
<farruinn> you guys are at Mataro?
<seb128> yep
<crimsun> (they are)
<seb128> Tsjoklat, ok :)
<Tsjoklat> seb128 no charge :)
<seb128> hazmat, seriously hoary doesn't crash but it's a devel branch
<Tsjoklat> seb128 do me a favor? kick him right now for me
<seb128> hazmat, you can get some packages from here
<emoxer> anyone know the sudo apt-get code for wine
<hazmat> hmm.. that would probably work for this
<hazmat> seb128, thanks, i was curious about that
<crimsun> emoxer: sudo apt-get install wine
<emoxer> genius.
<emoxer> thanks
<seb128> hazmat, but don't complain about stuff like the gnome-panel menus back to the upstream layout
<emoxer> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hazmat> seb128, not going to upgrade atm, just going to grab thunderbird 0.96 from hoary
<crimsun> emoxer: make sure you have 'universe'
<crimsun> in your sources
<seb128> hazmat, ok
<emoxer> i dont know what you're talking about
<crimsun> emoxer: are you using warty?
<amathis> emoxer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<emoxer> yeah.
<amathis> make sure universe is uncommented
<Tsjoklat> emoxer make sure you got main restricted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> emoxer and take your medication beforehand
<crimsun> emoxer: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main universe
<emoxer> alright
<emoxer> :] 
<crimsun> or enable it in Synaptic
<emoxer> how do i do that?
<crimsun> open Synaptic and add the universe source :-)
<crimsun> then refresh
<farruinn> btw, I finally got the pinning with apt, thanks to those that helped!
<crimsun> apt-pinning rocks
<farruinn> it certainly does!  I had always thought that it was some mysterious, arcane thing that I would never understand, but it's really not that complex
<crimsun> nope, it really isn't.
<sebas> Is ubuntu a good choice for a kde based notebook?
<crimsun> sebas: if you don't mind using kde 3.2, not a bad choice
<crimsun> farruinn: helps me keep my sid+experimental+hoary install semi-sane :P
<sebas> crimsun: Hm, the 3.3 packages from unstable are not yet available?
<crimsun> sebas: only in hoary
<farruinn> crimsun, lol, it may be sane but you must not be!
<zaofreek> will the ati binary drivers work with hoary?
<sebas> I read in the faq that basically all packages from debian repo's are available, but I asked myself if it'd be a good idea mixing debian with ubuntu.
<crimsun> farruinn: Debian sid users typically aren't "sane" :P
<calc> i know i'm not ;)
<crimsun> ah, the kde defector!
<calc> but then i run ubuntu now ;)
<crimsun> :P
<emoxer> damn crimsun im confused.
<emoxer> there's like a whole mess of deb directories in sources.list
<calc> i think kde was what drove me insane though not sid
<farruinn> crimsun, I've forgotten, which is unstable, sid or sarge?  I used debian unstable for some time
<crimsun> calc: quite understandable
<crimsun> you've done admirably for quite some time
<sebas> farruinn: unstable is sid, sarge is testing yet
<crimsun> emoxer: look for the line beginning with "deb ... universe"
<crimsun> emoxer: uncomment that, then `sudo apt-get update'
<zaofreek> i end up with no hardware acceleration, and my XFree86.0.log says "(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
<zaofreek> drmOpenDevice: minor is 0
<zaofreek> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<zaofreek> "
<emoxer> i dont know what you mean by uncomment
<sebas> Is there kde on the livecd btw?
<crimsun> emoxer: make sure there's not a hash mark at the beginning of the line
<farruinn> sebas, there is no kde on the livecd or the install cd
<farruinn> if you want it you must apt-get it from the net
<emoxer> #
<sebas> Ok :)
<emoxer> ^that?
<crimsun> emoxer: yep
<emoxer> it does.
<sebas> Thx guys for the quick answers!
<crimsun> emoxer: remove that character :)
<sebas> That's been the things I asked myself about Ubuntu.
<zaofreek> is xorg 6.8 installed when xorg-common is installed?
<farruinn> sebas, one of Ubuntu's goals is to have a one-cd install, so that's partly why there's no kde
<zaofreek> anyone?
<emoxer> great, it only lets me "read-only"
<emoxer> the sources.list
<emoxer> lol
<crimsun> zaofreek: xorg-common is among many X.Org packages, but yes, it will be
<zaofreek> well, i've read that the binary drivers will not work with xorg 6.8.0
<crimsun> emoxer: make sure you're editing it with sudo
<zaofreek> but i believe i still have xfree installed
<emoxer> oh..
<zaofreek> xserver-xorg is not installed
<zaofreek> emoxer: what program are you using?
<emoxer> i was using gnome
<crimsun> emoxer: you may find Synaptic more straightforward
<sebas> farruinn: I'm tinkering if I'd suggest a friend of mine Ubuntu or Sarge on his notebook, he's a first time user and I want to have him installed a straight forward and complete system.
<emoxer> yeah, i think so too
<crimsun> sebas: Ubuntu Warty.
<farruinn> sebas, I would definitely go with warty
<farruinn> it *just works*
<sebas> So I wondered if Ubuntu's a good choice, he's known to KDE and likes it, so I'd rather have him install kde 3.3 than gnome
<sebas> What is warty?
<crimsun> sebas: Warty is the stable release currently.
<sebas> Sorry for not having read the faq completely
<crimsun> sebas: he can use KDE 3.2
<sebas> Are the KDE packages well maintained and are there upgrades often enough?
<crimsun> sebas: there are no normal updates to Warty. That's why it's called "stable." (There are high-priority bugfixes and security updates.)
<sebas> Ah, ok.
<sebas> And what name does the 'unstable' release have?
<crimsun> the development branch is called Hoary.
<sebas> Ah, makes sense then :)
<crimsun> it currently has a mix of 3.3.1 and 3.3.2
<sebas> Hm, nice.
<crimsun> granted, you get the whole unstable flux with it
<sebas> I'm compiling 3.3.2 right now (well, for the last 30hours...)
<farruinn> sebas, if this person is a first time user I would definitely not put him through hoary
<crimsun> when things break, you keep all the pieces
<farruinn> sebas, are you on ppc?
<sebas> Nope, i386_32
<sebas> Running Gentoo on this machine.
<zaofreek> so having xorg-common installed does _not_ mean xorg is installed?
<crimsun> compiling kde? you _are_ a masochist. ;)
<farruinn> aaaaah, ok.  the kde packages aren't compiled for ppc in warty
<sebas> Yeah, today I *really* realize that :|
<crimsun> zaofreek: you really should check the output of `X -version'
<DeviantDog> we need some drivers for ati and xorg ati needs to get off their rear and provide...
<sebas> This machine is on full load for about one and a half days, source base distro's suck :P
<crimsun> for instance: X Window System Version 6.8.1 (Ubuntu 6.8.1-1ubuntu6 20041209123832 root@macaroni.warthogs.hbd.com)
<zaofreek> xfree86 Version 4.3.0.1
* mjt is compiling X right now...
<sebas> Oh, reminds me of which ... what about Xorg and Ubuntu?
<crimsun> zaofreek: yep, that's still XFree86 :)
<crimsun> sebas: only Hoary has X.Org
<zaofreek> crimsun: why the errors then?
<sebas> It's using Xfree86 atm, I suppose?
<sebas> Ow, cool!
<crimsun> zaofreek: what errors?
<Quest-Master> When's the next Ubuntu release?
<crimsun> Quest-Master: October+6 mounts
<crimsun> months^
<Quest-Master> Ah
<crimsun> zaofreek: use a paste web site if necessary
<DeviantDog> anyone know how is ubuntu warty at running of a SATA drive?
<noda> When I close the lid on my laptop (Radeon Mobility 9000 graphics card), the screen fades out and turns off... then it *turns back on* and shows a blinking cursor in the top-left corner. Anyone know how to make the screen stay off?
<crimsun> doesn't calc use ubuntu on SATA?
<zaofreek> crimsun: just a minute
<noda> I tried changing the position of the chvt line in /etc/acpi/lid.sh... but the screen simply won't stay off
<noda> (is it because the graphics device is being unloaded? I see messages suggesting that in dmesg)
<zaofreek> http://www.goshen.edu/~nathanmm2/xlog
<zaofreek> it's a different error than i have ever gotten
* noda finds it on bugzilla. woot.
<crimsun> zaofreek: note according to the log it can't access the 'fglrx' kernel module.
<crimsun> zaofreek: make sure that's loaded.
<noda> (you need to install linux-restricted-modules-blah to get the fglrx module)
<zaofreek> ah, i see
<zaofreek> i had it working before i upgraded it
<crimsun> (sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`)
<skua> hi. anyone knows if ubuntu recognize automatically wifi cards like cisco aironet?
<ironwolf> skua: yes and yes
<noda> skua: I know it automatically recognizes my Intel Pro Wireless 2100 :)
<skua> ok thanks
<skua> because i had problem with mine
<skua> i tried other distros like knoppix and dsl and worked fine
<zaofreek> "Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-386 has no installation candidate"
<exism> In Horary, i'm trying to install kdebase-dev and i'm getting the following error with a bunch of packages: Depends: kate (= 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2) but 4:3.3.0-1 is to be installed
<noda> That's true, it doesn't :)
<exism> any idea what i can do?
<noda> exism: Probably just wait a day
<exism> alright
<exism> my second question would be if anyone has used the amarok package in hoary
<DeviantDog> ?
<zaofreek> there is no linux-restricted-modules package for 2.6.9?
<noda> zaofreek: There will be...
<zaofreek> downgrade then?
<exism> apt has installed all the engines for amarok but when i open it it tells me that there is no engines installed
<cgdef> is there an easy way to edit the MIME database
<cgdef> I am trying to add a *service* so when I click on an irc:// link it opens up the irc client
<zaofreek> if i remove 2.6.9, and 2.6.8 is still installed, i will still be able to boot, correct?
<DagaZ> how do I get dcgui-qt to work in ubuntu?
<zaofreek> i'm worried about it because 1)it gives me a warning about not being able to boot, and 2)grub goes straight to boot without a boot menu
<erich> using "readahead" actually doubled my boot time... ouch.
<zaofreek> do i just comment "hiddenmenu" in menu.lst?
<zaofreek> thanks all for the help
<hub> what is the policy for Mono ?
<hub> is Beagle being packaged ?
<__learner__> hey, do you know hot to put that cool images on the screen during boot? I have seen it on a site a log time ago, I think it was in slackware... Is there a way to do that. Something like  a splash  screen during boot. And a nice graphic Grub window.
<Se7h> can someone tell me something?
<mjt> something
<Se7h> is there on the rep. a mono-frontend?
<Se7h> lol
<mjt> as you asked... ;)
<Se7h> ;P
<__learner__> what mono has that makes it so great? There's Lot's of people talking about it.
<Se7h> __learner__ mono-project.com
<erich> __learner__: apparently, C# is a nice language to write code in. With garbage collection and so. So if you wouldn't have to fear that M$ will dig up a dozen of patents next year to fight us and if it wouldn't run in a virutal machine it probably would be a nice language.
<__learner__> LOL!
<Se7h> o.0
<__learner__> won't microsoft create incompatibilities to make mono work bad/don't work at all?
<zenpod> why can't someone just make a C# compiler?
<farruinn> C.. #...  rhymes with trash...
<erich> __learner__: i guess many mono users don't care about .NIET compatibility
<erich> they just like the language, and want to use gtk#
<erich> farruinn: "C sharp" rhymes with trash? ;-)
<zenpod> bring back BASIC!
<erich> zenpod: BASIC is back, it's name is "Typo3" and it's a CMS system. But it has line numbers again.
<erich> kind fo
<farruinn> eh, ( # == sharp | # == hash ), whatever
<erich> kind of, that is
<erich> farruinn: sharp, as in music. ;-)
<__learner__> why they don't care?
<Quest-Master> Can mono use Visual Basic .NET yet?
<farruinn> erich, hey I know what it's supposed to be, I just couldn't help myself
<erich> __learner__: because they want to develop for linux, maybe?
<erich> well, i'm off, playing around with readahead again.
<Quest-Master> And how good is C# compared to Python? ;)
<farruinn> well, they're really not languages to be compared... but I like python!
<Quest-Master> I <3 Python
<__learner__> I want to learn LUA. Have you ever heard of it?
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<Quest-Master> It's a good language.
<Quest-Master> Actually, it's a rockin' language.
<Quest-Master> It's probably the best interpreted language available.
<Quest-Master> You can only use it to implement into your own applications though.
<Quest-Master> You can't make your own stuff with it.
<__learner__> I want the make a game, using an SDL/C++/Lua engine.
<Quest-Master> You build the engine in C++/SDL, and use Lua to do the actual scripting of the game (conversations, events, etc.)
<Quest-Master> How good are you with C++ and SDL?
<__learner__> I created a graphic engine using SDL (under windows, never tried it in linux). But soon I discovered I needed somehting more powerfull and faster than C++ to do levels and games.
<am> i just installed ubuntu, but i never got the option to set a root password. Why is this
<zenpod> am, ubuntu does not use root
<__learner__> I made a demo. if you want I can guive it to you. But as I said, I never tried it under linux.
<farruinn> ubhuti, rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default root is disabled in Ubuntu.  Instead use sudo.  If you haven't already, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo.
<am> ok, thanks
<zenpod> ubhuti, fnord
<ubhuti> zenpod: I don't know, could you explain it?
<zenpod> lol
<zenpod> that's about right
<__learner__> FNORD!
<zenpod> ubhuti, fnord is all around you.
<ubhuti> okay, zenpod
<zenpod> ubhuti, fnord
<ubhuti> I heard fnord is all around you.
<farruinn> hehe
<zenpod> whee.
<__learner__> Fnord does not exist. If I belive on it. THEY will come ang get me...
<Se7h> so tell me
<Se7h> can u recomend me a good language compatible to both linux/win
<Se7h> i meen
<Quest-Master> Python.
<Quest-Master> Python.
<Quest-Master> Python!
<Quest-Master> :)
<Se7h> lol
<mjt> C !
<Se7h> w8
<Se7h> i want it to build a good gui for a project
<Quest-Master> Again.
<Quest-Master> Python!
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> i never saw something like an app writen in java
<Se7h> build on python..
<Se7h> i need mostly a good one for a gui
<Quest-Master> Trust me. Python! GTK and Glade work wonders.
<mjt> java works too, btw, and there's ALOT of programs (large and small) written on it
<Se7h> mjt i know
<mjt> python is a very good language to use, but it's sloooow.... ;)
<Quest-Master> Not at all.
<Se7h> thats my point
<Se7h> for ie
<Se7h> i don' want to loose time
<Quest-Master> Anyone who says Python is slow has close to no experience with it. ;)
<Quest-Master> Se7h: Python saves time.
<Se7h> writing something just to search files
<Quest-Master> Python > Java, btw.
<Se7h> lol
<Quest-Master> They both run at around the same speed.
<Quest-Master> And Java has so much useless crap loaded into it, it's better to learn C++.
<Se7h> dude
<Quest-Master> Python is a very robust and clean language.
<Se7h> if i want to build a gui with effect
<Quest-Master> For people who want to get up and write apps. with little development time and quick results, you'll want Python.
<Se7h> C++ will crap on me
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<Quest-Master> Use Python, not C++. :P
<Se7h> well, imagine winamp5
<Se7h> how would u do it in python ?
<mjt> funny that, everything i've seen written in python is awfully slow, really.  Starting with mailman for example.
<Quest-Master> I've never even heard of Mailman.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<mjt> it's the Main App on Python
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> mjt i've writen a script in python
<Quest-Master> Python apps. run depending on how well the person coded it.
<Se7h> ands its fast
<Quest-Master> The same goes for many other languages.
<Se7h> my "problem" is
<Quest-Master> Plus, I'd love to see Java using SDL and getting 200FPS.
<Se7h> the gui
<Quest-Master> :)
<mjt> mailman is written by authors of python
<Quest-Master> No OpenGL, nothing. Just SDL and 200FPS.
<Quest-Master> Se7h: You can use Glade and GTK.
<Se7h> never heard of glade
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get install glade2
<mroth> I'm interested in learning Gtk# and Mono, but I havent had time to look into that yet
<Quest-Master> Or glade-2, I believe
<mroth> the gnome peeps seem to be pushing it though
<Quest-Master> C# looks interesting.
<Se7h> like i said
<Se7h> something good for a good gui
<Se7h> java or C#
<mroth> is anyone running ubunutu on a apple powerbook?
<Quest-Master> I wouldn't use Java..
<Se7h> not me
<Quest-Master> Except, Azureus.
<Quest-Master> Best Java application ever created. \m/
<Se7h> so as u see
<farruinn> mroth, is it a powerbook specific question or mac specific?
<Se7h> java can be very good
<mroth> farruinn: powerbook specific.  my colleague cant get wpa_supplicant to work with his airport card.
<farruinn> oi, I'm no good :-/
<mroth> first time i havent been able to find anything at all about it on google, heh
<farruinn> have you asked on #debianppc?
<mroth> I did, but everyone is just idling ;-)
<farruinn> yeah, they're helpful folks but it's a small channel
<Tsjoklat> hey britt_radiofree
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, yo
<britt_radiofree> what's goin down clown?
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree.. got all the probs solved?
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, which ones? :) my life's full of em
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree let's stick with ubu.. my office hours as head doctor are over
<britt_radiofree> well ... I'm still trying to find a workaround to gtkspell only supporting your global locale settings, but the solution will probably just be to wait for gtkspell3 to be released
<britt_radiofree> presently i'm trying to get mod_mono to work w/ apache2
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree never doing anything the easy way huh? :P
<britt_radiofree> where's the fun in that? :)
<Se7h> well
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree true true :)
<Se7h> im off guys
<Se7h> drinking time ;P
<Se7h> l8er
<britt_radiofree> ugh i'm jealous ... if I get all this crap done I might actually be able to make last call tonight
<zenpod> head doctor?
<zenpod> I need one ;)
<zenpod> haha
<moquist> k, i'm lost here.  how am I supposed to burn a CD?  i'm running hoary.  i could just use cdrecord, but I want to do it the noob way...
<moquist> i don't see anything in the menu that will burn a cd.  :-o
<farruinn> in nautilus go to burn:///
<Tsjoklat> moquist right click on the file
<Se7h> Quest-Master oh one more thing needed...is that is compatible with fmod
<moquist> farruinn: ah - that's why I keep getting the "Burn:///" is not a valid location./Please check the spelling and try again." error.  Nautilus is trying to do the right thing, but something's broken.
<moquist> Tsjoklat: I didn't find anything in the context menu, either.
<Tsjoklat> moquist are you on hoary?
<farruinn> moquist, the right-click thing only works for .iso's and such I think
<moquist> Tsjoklat: Open with "Archive Manager", "Open with Other Application", Cut, Copy, Make Link, Rename, Move to Trash, Properties.
<moquist> ISO in Hoary.
<Tsjoklat> I heard something about that being busted, not sure though
<moquist> Tsjoklat: I think it might be.  ;)
<moquist> no problem.  i'll just use cdrecord.
<Tsjoklat> moquist or use gnomebaker
<moquist> Tsjoklat: appears not to be installed.
<Tsjoklat> moquist it is a sep prog not in ubu sorry should have told you that
<Tsjoklat> moquist but it is very good and if you don't want to d/l kdelibs and such
<moquist> Tsjoklat: oh, ok.  np.  i'm actually happier using cdrecord, myself.  I just want to know what Ubuntu offers to the newbies - but I'm running Hoary, so of course things will be b0rken once in a while.
<Gwildor> anyone know if this card will work in ubuntu? (http://www.pcchipsusa.com/prod-tvtunercard.asp)
<Tsjoklat> moquist without a doubt.. just bite the sour apple eh
<moquist> oh, fantastic.  cdrecord -scanbus errs out and tells me to run cdrecord -scanbus.  !!
<Gwildor> lol
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, is gnomebaker any good?
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree I think so... I like it
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, is it written in c?
<Tsjoklat> I wanted to avoid the kdelib drama
<Tsjoklat> http://biddell.co.uk/gnomebaker.php
<farruinn> Gwildor, have you checked the supported hardware wiki?
<Gwildor> fabbione, i shall go
<Tsjoklat> and it has deb files
<britt_radiofree> hrm i'll have to check it out
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree you wanted a challenge... :P
<britt_radiofree> Tsjoklat, ugh I don't need any more, trust me :)
<Tsjoklat> britt_radiofree and here I am thinking I just made your day :)
<moquist> hmm.  "nautilus-cd-burner" wasn't installed.  I installed it, and now burn:/// works.  (At least, I can get to it.  I haven't burned anything yet.)
<Tsjoklat> moquist: duh? :P
<farruinn> it would seem to me that ubuntu-desktop should depend on that
<moquist> Tsjoklat: i'm rather shocked that the necessary package wasn't already installed.  if I was new to linux, I would've had no idea what to do.  :(
<britt_radiofree> to do that you'd have to figure out the solution to: http://lists.ximian.com/archives/public/mono-list/2004-September/023380.html
<Tsjoklat> moquist I had it installed though .. funky
<Gwildor> fabbione, its not in there
<moquist> Tsjoklat: furthermore, I'm still flummoxed.  I don't have a clue how this thing is supposed to work.  If I drag an ISO into the window, am I going to get a CD with an ISO image, or an ISO containing another ISO?  Also, I don't even see how to tell it to burn the disc.  I don't *think* I'm being dense, here...
<farruinn> Gwildor, lucky you =)
<Garoboldy> greetings everyone.
<britt_radiofree> moquist, for .iso files, you can right click on the files and select the burn option
<farruinn> Gwildor, seriously I really don't know =(
<moquist> britt_radiofree: but I *can't*.  I don't have that option.
<Gwildor> bummer :(
* moquist double-double checks that he's running Hoary...
<britt_radiofree> moquist, that is not hoary specific ... you don't have the option after installing naut-cd-burn package?
<moquist> britt_radiofree: nope.  do I need to log out and log in again?
<britt_radiofree> restarting the session may help ... not sure though
<Tsjoklat> moquist there is another thing you have to get... libburn0? something?
<moquist> britt_radiofree: I closed all my nautilus windows and opened them again; I had figured that might be enough.
<farruinn> moquist, nautilus is always running though, that's the only way you get a desktop
<farruinn> unless you run nautilus --no-desktop
<farruinn> (or something like that)
<moquist> farruinn: i was wondering about that.
<moquist> i'll try logging out.
<ineedhelp> can anyone help me instal guifications for gaim?
<Tsjoklat> ineedhelp with what?
<farruinn> moquist I found that out when trying to run nautilus from within xfce or something =)
<linux_galore> ??? @ gaim question
<ineedhelp> it is giving me errors when i try to install
<linux_galore> ineedhelp: as in missing packages
<ineedhelp> im running the configure script again and ill show you the error
<RalphNader> so I'm compiling a new kernel with kpkg
<RalphNader> and I get a LOT of 'makes ponter from integer wihout a cast' warnings
<RalphNader> are these semi-normal or have I borked something?
<Garoboldy> ok, I am booting ubuntu and I specify expert nodma hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<Quest-Master> Has anyone had the problem where a program just opens, and when you get it to do anything, it just crashes?
<linux_galore> ineedhelp: yeah gaim needs a small pile of .dev libs
<Garoboldy> when I get past detect and mount cd-rom I get this kernel modules needed
<Tsjoklat> Quest-Master comes with hoary yes
<Quest-Master> I'm in Warty :\
<Garoboldy> ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy
<moquist> farruinn, Tsjoklat, britt_radiofree: yup.  killed that vncsession and started another one, and now I have the "write to disc" option.  Thx.
<farruinn> vncsession?
<farruinn> oooh, n/m that
<Tsjoklat> moquist happy happy joy joy and all that rot
<ineedhelp> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<RalphNader> I just did a dist upgrade to hoary
<Garoboldy> and now its just sitting there doing nothing
<Quest-Master> As I have said before.. someone needs to port k3b
<RalphNader> should I even try to boot from this kernel?
<Garoboldy> i cant get any farther than that
<Quest-Master> To Gnome, of course
<linux_galore> ineedhelp: gaim wont compile on any standard install yet that Ive used without first having to install a small pile of dev libs  ie libgtkspell-dev
<ineedhelp> where can i get that at?
<farruinn> ineedhelp, try #gaim
<linux_galore> ineedhelp: use synaptic
<ineedhelp> nobody there was able to help me
<linux_galore> ineedhelp: look at the libs its complaining about each on of those need to be installed
<Garoboldy> anybody?
<ineedhelp> ok thanks
<RalphNader> Garoboldy, what kind of system, which ubuntu?
<linux_galore> ineedhelp: you may have the standard lib already installed or not but remember you also need the dev package for the lib too
<Garoboldy> warty
<Garoboldy> its a 233mmx 64RAM
<Garoboldy> older laptop
<linux_galore> 64mb is a bit small
<Garoboldy> yeah I know lol
<linux_galore> idealy you need 128-256
<Klowner_> ubuntu is hella slow on my 233mhz Pentium MMX lappy with 96mb ram
* Klowner_ might put debian back on it :/
<RalphNader> hmmmm
<Garoboldy> went to two stores here locally to get some memory and none and edo memory LOL
<linux_galore> well debian base with lets say xfce4 or black box to be honest would be better
<RalphNader> edo's pretty outdated
<Tsjoklat> hey klowner
<RalphNader> almost impossible to find
<Garoboldy> Gwildor is getting this laptop from me anyway, so we are just playin around with it right now
<Klowner_> hiya Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> :)
<linux_galore> forks gnome and creates Gnome-lite
<Garoboldy> so I should go with just debian straight off and use xfce4
<linux_galore> Garoboldy: yes
<Garoboldy> alright thanks gusy
<Garoboldy> guys
<Klowner_> Garoboldy: that's what I would suggest, or fluxbox.. somethin lighter than gentoo
<Klowner_> err, gnome
* Klowner_ is at work and overly distracted
<Garoboldy> ok great
<Tsjoklat> I could only get flux to work on gentoo
<Tsjoklat> so hard to set up in ubu
* linux_galore watched Klowner_ start a distro war
<Klowner_> no no, I like ubuntu
<linux_galore> Gentoo - if its a file compile it
<linux_galore> heh heh
<RalphNader> so does anyone know the answer to my questino from earlier?
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore I actually like gentoo.. but the d/l/compile/them going commercial made me run back to deb
<RalphNader> are the 'makes pointer from integer without a cast" warnings normal when compiling a kernel? this is my first time
<linux_galore> RalphNader: warning are normal
<RalphNader> good news
<RalphNader> I'm afraid to try and boot from it with these warnings
<RalphNader> and there are a whole bunch
<RalphNader> but all that same warning
<Quest-Master> Gentoo is commercial?
<Tsjoklat> RalphNader just get a coffee :)
<linux_galore> RalphNader: well it it bombs then just hit reset and boot with the old kernel
<Tsjoklat> Quest-Master yeah where have you been
<RalphNader> lol
<RalphNader> true
<RalphNader> I'm actually watchign a movie
<RalphNader> and doing this while it compiles
<RalphNader> the ubuntu site mentioned something about a 20 min compile
<RalphNader> lol, I'm on a p4 and it's been much longer
<Quest-Master> Tsjoklat: I'm not up to date with them at all.. I haven't been to the site/IRC channel in months now
<linux_galore> RalphNader: depends what your on
* Klowner wasn't aware gentoo was considered a commercial distro..
<linux_galore> RalphNader: 20min on a P4 sounds a bit slow
<Quest-Master> I would hate to compile a kernel
<Klowner> compiling kernels isnt bad
<Tsjoklat> Quest-Master apparently they had a main developer that poured all his savings into getting gentoo commercialized go bankrupt and spill the beans
<Tsjoklat> google it
<RalphNader> well I'm almost convinced it's looping
<RalphNader> I keep seeing the same kind of modules go by
<linux_galore> yeah I read that...he started the Gentoo Embedded fork and they were all....ooh yes you can be part of the team etc etc...give use you money etc etc..all turned out to be total BS took the code and the money and said thanks now go away
<Klowner> compiling X is far more frustrating than a kernel, as far as patience goes
<RalphNader> lol
<RalphNader> haven't been down that path just yet
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore they have postponed it.. to make the waves go down but yeah they are still going commercial
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: suprised the original developer doesnt just take "HIS" code and fork it
<Klowner> what would they accomplish by becoming "commercial"
<Tsjoklat> get rich?
<Tsjoklat> hey billytwowilly
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> first make a commercial release, then...., next profit
<linux_galore> well the original guys working on the gentoo embedded side said the gentoo guys were not very professional and dont keep promises and lie not only to the developers but to the user base
<Tsjoklat> Blitzkrieg they get you hooked first :P
<Klowner> I'll switch to ubuntu or debian then, gentoo isn't that freakin great
<linux_galore> problem with the Gentoo comercial embedded distro is "they dont own the code" the original coder can force them to totally open source the whole lot
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> I tried gentoo but if I want to compile things I will become a programmer
<Klowner> right, they don't even package the sources
<linux_galore> I compile stuff but its only when I need to do it
<Klowner> it'd be stupid
<Tsjoklat> so much for open source
<linux_galore> I think wind river will bury Gentoo Embedded
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> I have had very bad luck with compiling stuff myself, since I don't have a programming background I try to avoid it
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, how's it going?
<linux_galore> I personally dont find compiling stuff hard but then again Im a script junkie
<Tsjoklat> binny going good.. got everything up and running?
<Klowner> linux_galore: I've found it helps a lot to understand what tools do
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> well I gotta say I really enjoy the apt-get verses the rpm..etc and it has made my transition that much easier
<Klowner> Blitzkrieg-Billy: heck yeah, I haaaaate rpms
<Tsjoklat> rpms hell
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, kinda. I still haven't upgraded to 2.6.9  because I want to wait for the restricted modules to be updated.
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> my two biggest hurdles with getting into linux was always 1. hardware/drives and 2. software installation
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly didn't they do that today?
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, I'll have to check. I've been extremely hung over all day and haven't done anything;)
<Tsjoklat> I had an email today saying they did
<Tsjoklat> 	Accepted linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9 2.6.9-4 (source)
<Tsjoklat> Date: 	Fri, 10 Dec 2004 16:15:04 +0000 (GMT)  (08:15 PST)
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly that?
<linux_galore> hmm trying to get cups to work with this HP laserjet6L wont print the test page
<billytwowilly> that's probably what I need. I'm going to upgrade.
<linux_galore> even downloaded the ppd driver and cups is now even more spastic
<jmaya> Do you guys recomend Ubuntu as a server OS?
<linux_galore> not me
<Tsjoklat> jmaya as in?
<linux_galore> theres an idea a server version of Ubuntu
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> I dont know...I think I would go debian for server and ubunter as workstation/desktop but I have very little experience with both
<linux_galore> I use Debian stable on my email server..works fine
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> er ubuntu....damn spelling
<jmaya> Debian (stable) is not recognizing my NIC.
<Tsjoklat> jmaya woody or sarge?
<jmaya> woody
<linux_galore> woody
<Klowner> (stable) would be woody
<Tsjoklat> jmaya get the sarge network install
<jmaya> yup it is a pain.
<Tsjoklat> some think sarge is stable lol
<Tsjoklat> just making sure
<linux_galore> sarge has a nice install though
<linux_galore> but Im happy with woody
<Tsjoklat> jmaya I had to throw in a dif card to get it up and then put my normal card in
<Tsjoklat> solved it by d/l a sarge cd
<jmaya> I dont know how to get sarge on a cd.  Since I need woody to get sarge any idea?
<Tsjoklat> it will do dhcp but that's easily fixed
<jmaya> naaa the e100 driver does not come with woody
<Tsjoklat> just look for debian sarge network install on google
* Klowner likes sarge
<jmaya> interesting thankz I think I will try that.  Right now i am doing nat with a knoppix cd my hd died on me.
<Earthen> can anyone here tell me where i can find a walk-through for setting up roaming profiles
<Tsjoklat> you do Klowner?
<jmaya> cool.  I will try to do a network install the only problem is I have cable and I need to change the mac some how like ifconfig eth0 hw ether 000000000
<linux_galore> I thing sarge will be nice when its released in 2010
<linux_galore> think*
<linux_galore> heh heh
<Klowner> linux_galore: you mean when it becomes 'stable' ? :)
<Tsjoklat> whenever that may be
<regeya> bwahaha
<Tsjoklat> I like sid above anything
<Klowner> it's stable enough for me
<Tsjoklat> sarge is like their stephchild
<linux_galore> well when its "stable" is technically the release date for Debian
<linux_galore> strange though Sarge is actually a bit behind the likes of SuSE and Mandrake by about 6 months now and is considered not stable
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> how so?
<regeya> hm, is sarge the Testing release?
<linux_galore> well on Mandrake 10.1 Im already using kde 3.3.2 but Sarge last I looked is still 3.2.x
<regeya> if so, I wouldn't expect it to be stable.
<regeya> though this being debian it's a little shocking
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> does it really perform that much better?
<linux_galore> <-- has more than one machine and one distro
<linux_galore> well KDE 3.3.2 to be honest Im finding is more stable than kde 3.2.x by a mile lol
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> personally I am lazy and if it works decently on that perticular system I leave it
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> ok if its a stability thing then I understand
<linux_galore> kde 3.3 is way faster especially if your opening files and using the browser
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> but when I tried to run mandrake it was so bogged down and slow, now I have ubuntu on the same system and it works a lot better
* regeya has used kde 3.3; it's way better, yeah
<linux_galore> Kicker in kde 3.2.x I found horribly unstable
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> well then that makes sense
<Tsjoklat> kde apps actually work in 3.3
<Tsjoklat> that blew me away
<linux_galore> yeah they seem to have done something right in 3.3.....hasnt been so stable since 2.2 for me
<Tsjoklat> it is still bloat galore though
<Tsjoklat> but man, it's so nice to skin :)
<regeya> and the kde team is threatening to attack the usability problem...hm.
<linux_galore> Tsjoklat: bloat should be cut down when they swap to QT 4.0
<regeya> I've heard crazy rumors that arts might get ripped out in favor of makign apps gstreamer-aware...amarok already is
<Blitzkrieg-Billy> I could understand running it on a better system but on my 500mhz/192 ram system it wasn't working
<Tsjoklat> linux_galore yeah I'll try it out on my lt.. but I wish there was a better way of having ubu/kde
<linux_galore> well with Xorg thw whole logic of arts goes out the door
<Tsjoklat> for my kde testing I still have to have sid.. with ubu it was a mega disaster
<linux_galore> some days Im using gnome other kde and some times Im stuck with xfce or BB because Im a tight ass and wont buy a new laptop
<Tsjoklat> xfce was something I will never try again
<linux_galore> oooh look a cannon advert......man I so want to shoot the balloon dog with a BB gun
<linux_galore> heh heh
<|QuaD|> alo Tsjoklat whoats up?
<linux_galore> lol I used xwm for 1 year
<billytwowilly> how do I figure out apt's reasoning for holding back the restricted packages when new ones are available.
<magneto> what about openb linux_galore
<Tsjoklat> hey |QuaD :) how are you doing?
<|QuaD|> billytwowilly: is the repo's in your apt-get file?
<linux_galore> magneto: never tried it
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: not bad, considering loading up qemu and testing out kde on ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly it is usually because there have to be other packages installed
<billytwowilly> |QuaD|, yah it is.
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD not giving up huh
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, how do I get it to tell me though?
<magneto> linux_galore: its light as light gets the menuing is sweet too
<linux_galore> give me a desktop with X running and a terminal windows and Im right at home
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: heh... i will never actually use it on ubuntu, just want to play
<magneto> i think its the best *box
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly do it through a console
<linux_galore> the rest is just cruft to me
<linux_galore> Ive noticed there are a few cut down versions of blackbox....Im like ...whats to cut down
<magneto> try it man its not even 30mb
<linux_galore> magneto: BB for me uses about 14mb
<Tsjoklat> billytwowilly close synaptic, open a console type sudo apt-get upgrade and it will tell you what will be held back
<|QuaD|> billytwowilly: warty or hoary?
<billytwowilly> Tsjoklat, I know what will be held back.
<billytwowilly> hoary
<|QuaD|> billytwowilly: did you do dist-upgrade or just upgrade
<billytwowilly> dist-upgrade
<billytwowilly> hmm.
<|QuaD|> did you do it throuhg apt-get or synaptic
<magneto> linux_galore: but BB is ugh - id have to check OB's real size it might be the same963kb
<magneto> 209kb pkg
<magneto> and 963kb installed
<magneto> lol
<billytwowilly> apt-get and synaptic
<billytwowilly> I want to know why it's holding back the two packages
<magneto> linux_galore: the windowing themes are cleaner  imo
<|QuaD|> billytwowilly: do an apt-get upgrade and what is held back
<billytwowilly> I figured it out.
<|QuaD|> ok
<billytwowilly> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-1686 is not installable
<magneto> linux_galore: fetched 209kbs in 1 second - installed in 10 seconds lol that aint kde
<linux_galore> magneto: lol
<Quest-Master> Anyone here use Anjuta?
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: i have it dled :)
<Quest-Master> I can't find where I can add the -lsdl option for it to link SDL too
<|QuaD|> Quest-Master: no idea, have been doing c# developing lately (and asp.net) so i haven't used it
<Quest-Master> How do you like C#?
<Klowner> sdl-config works best for linking sdl in most cases
<Quest-Master> Can't find where to put it though
<|QuaD|> whats linking sdl?
<Quest-Master> I need to link SDL with either sdl-config or -lsdl.. I can't find where to put them in Anjuta though
<|QuaD|> sdl = software development library?
<Quest-Master> No
<Quest-Master> Simple DirectMedia Layer
<Quest-Master> http://www.libsdl.org/
<|QuaD|> oh, i don't know hat that is
<|QuaD|> thanks
<sls> hi guys: I have some trouble with gnome terminal
<sls> i have my prompt set to:"PS1='\033\] \t\n\033\] \u@\033\] \h:\033\] \w\033\] \[ \] \n\$ '"
<|QuaD|> sls: whats that
<sls> it sets you prompt from .bashrc
<|QuaD|> thats a big directory
<sls> basically it works; it sets the present working directory aboce the line oyu type on
<sls> the font however lok goofy
<rjjrjl> testing
<Klowner> |QuaD|: it's not a directory
<sls> instead of spaces I get squares
<linux_galore> sls: select a different font then
<|QuaD|> Klowner: after looking at mine i am realizeing that
<sls> tried that... what would you sugest?
<sls> looks ok in xterm
<Klowner> |QuaD|: echo $PS1 in an xterm should spit yours out for easy review
<sls> not in gnome console
<linux_galore> sls: try something like Times I usually use sans
<linux_galore> sls: courier isnt too bad either
<sls> ok hang on...
* Rene_S is back (gone 03:04:18)
<sls> courier works...
<sls> only 10 pitch is available though... seems there are not so many fonts there in ubuntu
<linux_galore> hmm
<sls> can I install windows fonts like in redhat (by making a .fonts folder and droping them in ther)
<linux_galore> aaah better
<sls> linux_galore: what'd you doo?
<Klowner> sls: apt-cache search ttf-
<Klowner> shows a nice variety, if you have debian world packages enabled
<linux_galore> I usually have a fonts CD with about 500 fonts on it ie arial courier time times-new-roman   etc
<sls> all installed..
<linux_galore> Corel used to hace a bucket load of nice fonts on their Paint CD.....
<linux_galore> have*
<sls> linux_galore: how do you install them? just put them in a .fonts folder...
<linux_galore> sls: no I usually use a font installer...
<sls> what's it called?
<linux_galore> does Nautilus I wonder have a fonts installer like konqueror
<linux_galore> sls: well Im using the kde desktop right now and I usually just type fonts://   and then I can drop fonts into my system from a file with a simple cut and past from one window to the other
<sls> how do you install fonts in gnome?
<linux_galore> sorry type  fonts:/  in konqueror.....not sure with gnome
<oak> same with nautilus
<linux_galore> yeah just types  fonts:/// with nautilus and its the same
<sls> no dragie fonts to that folder in gnome... it is locked
<linux_galore> sls: seed to open it as root
<linux_galore> need*
<sls> ok
<linux_galore> ohmm no root in this
<linux_galore> theres a catch how do you get ubuntu to install fonts in a restricted directory with nautilus if there is no root user
<exism> sudo?
<linux_galore> sls: try  sudo  nautilus
<regeya> another point:  if you take the system to runlevel 1, you're prompted for the ROOT PASSWORD.
<sls> got it..
<linux_galore> sls: then type fonts:///
<linux_galore> sls: then it should be just a drag and drop affair
<sls> tried that ... it still will not let me do it...
<linux_galore> font viewer in Nautilus is nicer than konqueror
<bizzie> Can anyone help with a Linux installation problem on a PowerPC?  I am very new to Linux.
<sls> can i install fonts in the user space
<sls> ?
<farruinn> bizzie, ask away
<GotD0t> bizzie: whats your major malfunction
<moquist> bizzie: or even any minor ones
<farruinn> :D
<linux_galore> hmm  sudo -s  xterm   is that the one to have a terminal with su defaults
<linux_galore> I keep forgetting
<GotD0t> why dont you just do sudo -su i believe gives the current term root privies
<GotD0t> err, sorry, sudo -s
<linux_galore> sls: try  sudo -su xterm   then run nautilus see what happens
<linux_galore> hmm so I was right lol
<linux_galore> sls: sorry sudo  -s xterm
<GotD0t> linux_galore: you cant do that
<linux_galore> GotD0t: wont allow it
<linux_galore> hmm
<GotD0t> linux_galore: no it wont, you cant run nautilus as root either... wtf do you need that for anyways?
<linux_galore> how do I pass unrestricted su privileges to nautilus
<linux_galore> GotD0t: easy font installer
<bizzie> Alright.  I booted from the installation CD.  I have cleared off my firewire disk, so I can create a 10 gig partition for Linux.  I get through the majority of the first part of the installation, then the yaboot utility fails to be loaded at 60%.  If I continue the installation process, everything else finishes fine.  I then need to restart to do step 2, but Linux does not auto reboot, OS X does.  If I hold down the option button, the firew
<bizzie> Hopefully that will make sense.
<GotD0t> linux_galore: just use the CLI... its 100 times more powerful than nautilus
<sls> linux_galore: can i apt-get that?
<linux_galore> GotD0t: this is for normal people
<eruin> more power doesnt equal better usability :P
<linux_galore> GotD0t: Im trying to figure out an easy way to install comercial fonts
<GotD0t> linux_galore: bah... teach them the use of cp
<GotD0t> linux_galore: make a script
<sls> no problem but where do i copy Windows fonts to?
<sls> I have lots...
<GotD0t> sls: download the mscorefonts or w/e form the repos
<linux_galore> GotD0t: why Konqueror and Nautilus both have a font installer.......just highlight the fonts you want to install "copy" then open Konqueror or Nautilus and type  fonts:/  then past
<linux_galore> sls: you cant just copy fonts in they need to be setup too
<sls> Ubuntu will not let me do that...
<eruin> the fonts in the mscorefonts arent as good as the fonts from xp
<regeya> !
<farruinn> bizzie, what model computer are you using?
<sls> Linux_galore: in RedHat, all you had to do was copy them to .fonts in your home folder.
<linux_galore> eruin: I got the fonts of Windows XP and Office XP...you can also easly grab a copy of the web of the fonts
<regeya> have the folks at MS changed the corefonts since they've pulled it?  Dang.
<bizzie> Imac G4
<GotD0t> linux_galore: like i said, make a script that installs it
<regeya> eruin makes a stupid claim and then runs.
<linux_galore> GotD0t: yeah but thats fine but not every mum and dad user is going to write a script
<GotD0t> linux_galore: write a script for them ;-)
<linux_galore> GotD0t: and why should they .nautilus and konqueror both have a fonts installer
<sls> Linux_galore has a poing -- now how do we get theminstalled?
<farruinn> bizzie, when you hold down option does it automatically boot the firewire drive or does it give you a choice?
<sls> GotD0t: whenI do what you describe nothing happens.
<GotD0t> sls: i didn't tell you do to anything...
<linux_galore> sls: there is a nasty cli method thats fiddly or you can write a script........I just drop then on konqueror end of problem
<bizzie> Well, if I have valid system installations on both my firewire drive and my main disk, I have a choice.  But, when holding option now, the only choice I have is my main disk w/ OS 10.
<farruinn> bizzie, but I thought you said holding option got you into linux?
<linux_galore> Im surprised Ubuntu hasnt got a fonts installer option in the menu
<bizzie> No.  I am not able to boot into Linux.
<regeya> not even when holding down Option during startup?
<sls> ok ill apt-get kde then...
<regeya> dang.
<bizzie> Nope.  When I finished installation part 1 and the system rebooted, I was not able to startup in Linux to do installation part 2.
<sls> ok it actually worked but it took a while...
<sls> ok I have to init 3 and ther 5 again...
<regeya> I wish someone, anyone, would take an intense interest in gnustep. ;-D
<farruinn> aw, I was just about to send bizzie a link
<regeya> maybe if ms decides to smack the mono project with a takedown notice/suit, people will take an interest in gnustep instead of flocking to kde.  I used to be a kde zealot, and maybe I'm wrong for wanting to see a project that implements cocoa (yeah, I know the lineage sorta) but hey, gnustep is damn slick.
<me> hello
<bur[n] er> hi
<khadyoung> So if 276 people are in a channel and no one talks, does it make a sound?
<|QuaD|> haha
<|QuaD|> no reason to talk if no one else is
<khadyoung> Hey, there actually is another human being here!
<|QuaD|> haaa
<|QuaD|> maybe others are here too :)
<khadyoung> I just thought I'd stop by and see what the conversation was like in here.
<|QuaD|> ask your question and find out
<|QuaD|> hehe
<khadyoung> I waited and waited and thought maybe I did something wrong since no one was talking.
<|QuaD|> i am really upset
<|QuaD|> (you waited 2 minutes)
<khadyoung> At my family gatherings it is a miracle to go 2 minutes with no talking. I figured 200+ people could not possibly do it.
<khadyoung> Why are you upset?
<|QuaD|> haha
<|QuaD|> oh, godaddy raised their prices
<khadyoung> What is godaddy?
<|QuaD|> i payed 4.95 for my domain, now i need to pay 8.95 to renew it
<khadyoung> It is not much difference, but if you want to switch out of principle, I am happy with $8.88 at namecheap.com
<|QuaD|> i am not switching, cuz i plan to get a .info for 1.95
<|QuaD|> namecheap doesn't do those
<khadyoung> Why are so many people here and not talking? Is IRC normally like this?
<|QuaD|> depends
<ctd> there's someone doing free .info's, aren't they?
<|QuaD|> this is a support channel
<|QuaD|> ctd: who????
<hazmat> its a weekend time/night
<|QuaD|> do oyu need advertisements???
<ctd> |QuaD|: Don't know.. remember seeing it though
<|QuaD|> ohh
<|QuaD|> what program do you use to develop your webpages?
<ctd> vim!
<|QuaD|> lol
<|QuaD|> other than that
<ctd> GIMP!
<|QuaD|> i am lazy and want to put together a webpage
<|QuaD|> gimp=picture editor
<ctd> Exactly.. pictures for the website.
<magneto> bluefish
<|QuaD|> magneto: thats what i am about to try
<khadyoung> Do you not like coding by hand?
<|QuaD|> khadyoung: i normally do... but i want to create something quick
<magneto> gedit is nice too
<|QuaD|> i normally use vim and php
<khadyoung> NVU?
<ctd> |QuaD|: <html><head><title></title></head><body>content here</body></html>
<ctd> |QuaD|: There, quick template. :-)
<|QuaD|> khadyoung: thats what i was planning to try, too lazy to dl the package
<magneto> lol
<|QuaD|> ctd: lol
<khadyoung> ctd: very  nice!
<|QuaD|> maybe openoffice writer it is
<magneto> arm to the leg leg arm to the head
<magneto> yuk slovenoffice
<khadyoung> Does not Mozilla come with a simple HTML editor?
<magneto> mozilla composer
<|QuaD|> slovenoffice?
<magneto> well hell if they could call solaris x86 pre10 slowaris
<khadyoung> I do not see a separate package in the repositories for composer, but I suppose you can easily "apt-get install mozilla-browser"?
<magneto> some packages include it- not sure in ubuntu
<|QuaD|> why is there no nVU
<|QuaD|> package
<magneto> yeah its inthere
<magneto> i added it before and i have it
<|QuaD|> none in the repos
<khadyoung> I was just reading: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3307060179/howto_view
<|QuaD|> magneto: how is nvu
<|QuaD|> is it decent
<magneto> quad sorry i meant moz composer
<magneto> try apt-get.org quad im sure there is a deb pkg
<ctd> nvu is silly
<khadyoung> Well, I hate to leave so soon but my wife calls me to bed!
<magneto> try moz composer its cheesey/easy
<|QuaD|> magneto: there is a package.... but i would prefer an ubuntu one
<|QuaD|> khadyoung: hehe
<ctd> Nvu is very much moz composer at the moment.
<|QuaD|> magneto: i am looking for a dreamweaver replacement
<magneto> u try multiverse and restricted ?
<|QuaD|> yeah, not in the repos
<magneto> hoary?
<|QuaD|> i'm on hoary now
<khadyoung> Goodnight!
<ctd> |QuaD|: mozilla-composer
<magneto> night
<magneto> ctd: mozcom aint bad
<|QuaD|> no independent mozilla composer package
<magneto> quad u might as well get it elsewhere u dont have real support anyway- u search the forums?  u could compile it yourself too
<ctd> really, in universe?
<magneto> it s in mozilla-browser
<magneto> its not separate
<|QuaD|> magneto: i can wait... don't care THAT much about creating a site
<|QuaD|> magneto: yeah :(
<magneto> ?
<|QuaD|> i was bored so decided i would create a site
<|QuaD|> i have a 100% ubuntu system now
<|QuaD|> no other sources
<magneto> ok
<magneto> if that makes u happy kool :)
<|QuaD|> :)
<magneto> i just want what works and does what i want and doesnt look like manrape or dedrat
<|QuaD|> haha
<magneto> :)
<|QuaD|> i learned linux on mandrake and it was great
<magneto> or take 30 years to compile
<|QuaD|> too restricted for me now
<magneto> i started with mandrake in 98
<|QuaD|> but i don't disrespect mandrake
<carthikHome_> |QuaD|, try wordpress if you want a blog, it's in universe
<|QuaD|> i liked it better then redhat
<carthikHome_> a pretty old version, though
<|QuaD|> carthikHome_: woodpress... hmm
<magneto> i call it manrape but i respect it- i respect redhat but not feedora
<|QuaD|> i don't like redhat/fedora
<|QuaD|> i would rather people learn on mandrake
<|QuaD|> or something like xandros
<magneto> i started with mandy in 98 but i learned with slackware
<|QuaD|> i started mandrake in probably 99 or something around then
<|QuaD|> then went to debian
<carthikHome_> ..and I deleted the NTldr today, so can't login to windows, but still have all the files :P
<|QuaD|> heh... why do you need windows?
<carthikHome_> I don't, ergo, I haven't tried to fix the accidental delete :)
<|QuaD|> :)
<|QuaD|> good
<magneto> carthik: repair mode
<|QuaD|> linux is finally where i can convince people to use it... i can explain to them that windows has almost nothing over linux
<|QuaD|> everything for windows is avail for linux
<carthikHome_> magneto, I'll let it hand, for a month or two, see if I have any terrible problems, etc...
<magneto> :)
<carthikHome_> i meant hang, of course...
<carthikHome_> |QuaD|, there are some pages in my univ site which require only IE :(
<carthikHome_> I know, it's a retarded university.
<|QuaD|> really? why
<|QuaD|> what uni?
<magneto> i got serious with slack and debian on my laptop back in 2001 thats when I learned alot figuring out apm and x with unsupported hardware
<carthikHome_> we use webct, some painful online learning tool/class management software, and it doesn;t work reliably with any other browser... and of course, it is closed-source
<carthikHome_> university of central florida
<|QuaD|> carthikHome_: we used to use webct, actually some profs still do, it worked for me
<magneto> and i did so much to get debian working and then i got in and it sucked lol - so i used slack for a few years along with others like redhat  then gentoo for a year now ubuntu
<|QuaD|> ubuntu is great
<|QuaD|> it has all the great things about debian
<magneto> yeah
<|QuaD|> with little config
* neighborlee agrees <G>
<carthikHome_> |QuaD|, I am an instructor, so some functions, like exporting grades, and managing pages don't work.
<neighborlee> ubuntu rocks
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD don't like.. you use Xandros
<neighborlee> LOL
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD like: lie I mean
<magneto> quad: u upgrade today? u see the speed?
<|QuaD|> carthikHome_: ohh
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: you got me :)
<|QuaD|> magneto: nope
<jonathan_> hey
<magneto> i dont use the ubu kernel so i didnt either
<magneto> a lil in apps
<jonathan_> so whats goin on guys
<magneto> evolution was 2 seconds
<|QuaD|> the one complaint i have, i shouldn't have it cuz i use hoary, but they should make a repo for warty that gives people updated copies of the 3 packages everyone uses (gaim, ff, ooo)
<|QuaD|> like unfreeze those 3
<magneto> but my bootup is always 60 seconds
<|QuaD|> i timed my bootup
<|QuaD|> i use hoary kernel
<|QuaD|> 68 seconds
<neighborlee> yeah id not mind a slightly faster boot
<magneto> i dont use modules
<neighborlee> yeah default ubuntu loads a ton of stuff
<magneto> plus that ubu kern is fat as heck
<magneto> too much for me
<neighborlee> heh
<neighborlee> yeah its nice and fast
<|QuaD|> i can not complain with a 68 second boot time (to the xserver)
<jonathan_> so what does everyone think of unbuntu. i just installed it like 30 min ago
<|QuaD|> jonathaN: it rocks
<neighborlee> |QuaD|, yeah true
<|QuaD|> does anyone agree with me about my thing for the extra repO?
<neighborlee> jonathaN, it rocks jonathan!!!
<neighborlee> jonathaN, welcome aboard ;-)))
<magneto> same here quad 60 to login  -  ubuntu is the best os
<neighborlee> I love their philosophy..I hope they can maintain it
<Tsjoklat> ubu is the best of debian without the bad
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: exactly
<neighborlee> agreed
<Tsjoklat> I found my OS
<neighborlee> much easier setup with all the benefits ;-)
<neighborlee> Tsjoklat, yeah many of us feel same way ;-)
<|QuaD|> i think ubuntu is here to stay for a while
<neoxed> any one know any linux media players that will plat .bin
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD I hope so.. it sounds silly to say you get upset but yeah I would be if ubu left the scene
<neoxed> plat = play.
<neighborlee> hmm .bin ?
<neoxed> ya
<neighborlee> never hoid of that format ;-)
<neoxed> HEHE
<neighborlee> I wonder if its one of the formats in mikmod package
<neighborlee> or whichever one thats called that has several formats it supports...
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: definitely, it is simple to setup and maintain, i have 2 complaints about it, thats it (but i forgot one of them at the moment, and you knwo my other :) )
<neoxed> .bin is prity much a image file
<neighborlee> hmm ic
<neoxed> can be coverted to mpg or iso
<magneto> bin2iso
<magneto> then mount the iso  or burn it
<neoxed> naw i need a player that plays .bin
<|QuaD|> doesn't mplayer?
<|QuaD|> or xine?
<|QuaD|> i am pretty sure ONE of those two do forgot which
<neoxed> i dunno havent tryed them
<neoxed> i just installed linux last night
<neoxed> :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD talking of which.. going to try one more time with a custom install see what I can come up with
<|QuaD|> neoxed: letme check totem xine for you
<Tsjoklat> wb defunkt
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: i forget, are their custom options?
<neoxed> okia thanks
<defunkt> thank you :)
<defunkt> again, thank you for all of your help
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD yeah when you install the cd you put custom at the prompt
<defunkt> i am still having problems but i think i will be able to work them out
<neighborlee> neoxed, I googled but wasnt' finding anything so I hope he can help you
<Tsjoklat> defunkt so glad to hear that :)
<neoxed> :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD going to try a min install without gnome and see what will happen
<magneto> youre right mpl;ayer and xine will play em
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: interesting
<neoxed> ah cool
<magneto> supposed to be crummy though
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: don't do that
<neighborlee> interesting
<Tsjoklat> |Quad why not?
<defunkt> if i can do anything for you guys, just let me know :)
<|QuaD|> u need gnome ... or you putting on kde :)
<neighborlee> learn something new today <G>
<defunkt> about the only thing i am good at on a computer is web design
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD lol I am not leaving gnome, I just want to test something and if it works I am going to throw a thread on the forums about it
<defunkt> so if you need help, let me know
<|QuaD|> neoxed: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/08/msg05641.html
<|QuaD|> that should help you
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: ahh nice, i don't use the forums
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD it might be the soluton for the ubu/kde probs most of the people are having
<neighborlee> anyone know if ( if not id be willing to help out!) menu entry integration for synatpic is being worked on?
<neoxed> my bin is 2.1 gigs
<neoxed> and is LOTR
<neoxed> heh
<punk0> hi
<sdfsd> hi anyone here?
<neighborlee> hi
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: true.. do the research for me (i need another comp)
<Tsjoklat> sdfsd no we all went to Alaska
<sdfsd> :)
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: i believe they are working on a new frontend
<neighborlee> ;)
<bogi> canada
<bogi> :-)
<Tsjoklat> searching for Santa Claus
<Tsjoklat> anyhu I'll be in and out.. be good
<|QuaD|> have fun
<neighborlee> |Quad|sigh I should restate that..I meant so when adding apps ..it adds a icon into the speciifc menu area...
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: it doesn't now?
<neighborlee> not always I dont think
<sdfsd> i was wondering if i have an ordinary pc - which version of ubuntu should i download? i386 or amd64 or powerpc?
<magneto> laughin at quads googling - thats what i read too
<defunkt> i386
<|QuaD|> i386
<|QuaD|> what processor do you have
<punk0> somebody have a ubuntu like router whit a adsl line
<neighborlee> |QuaD|, maybe its just a matter of whom is maintainer ?
<|QuaD|> magneto: :)
<sdfsd> thank you everyone
<sdfsd> bye
<punk0> i have some problems whit the nat
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: could be, are you using gnome?
<defunkt> sdfsd: what processor do you have!?
<neighborlee> yup gnome2.8 default
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: strange
<|QuaD|> what package
<|QuaD|> that is a package issue, not a synaptic issue
<neighborlee> wondering if I should upgrade actually..I installed over 3.5 months ago...should I download and install latest ?
<|QuaD|> (though i prefer apt-get)
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: as in hoary?
<neighborlee> not sure...I think I got worty few months ago
<|QuaD|> you can upgrade your package
<|QuaD|> s
<neighborlee> of whatever was around few months ago
<|QuaD|> i don't know how in synaptic... but its REALLY easy in apt-get if you want
<neighborlee> ah maybe thats it..just not through synaptic
<neighborlee> apt-get dist-upgrade ? ( and cross fingers)
<|QuaD|> no
<|QuaD|> apt-get update
<|QuaD|> apt-get upgrade
<neighborlee> ah
<|QuaD|> (have to run them in that order0
<neighborlee> yup
<neighborlee> ok sounds good
* Skif prefers dist-upgrade
<neighborlee> I should have known that prob but..<wink>
<Skif> neighborlee: upgrade will not upgrade any packages that have new dependencies, dist-upgrade will.
<|QuaD|> if you use synaptic, its fine
<Tsjoklat> dist-upgrade is not adviced by the devs Skif
<neoxed> tar xzvf MPlayer-1.0pre5.tar.bz2  is that how it is for bz2 files as well?
<neighborlee> Skif, yup thats what I was thinking
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: you will be fine with upgrade
<Skif> Tsjoklat: *shrug* can't imagine why; just commenting on the difference
<neighborlee> oh dear whom do I listen to ?LOL
<neighborlee> everyone here is so nice..I appreciate all your help!!
<neighborlee> great bunch
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: are you doing it just to upgrade?
<|QuaD|> or do you need something specifically
<|QuaD|> start with upgrade, if it doesn't do what you need, we can move to dist-upgrade
<neighborlee> just to stay current with all patches etc.etc.
<neighborlee> security and otherwize
<neighborlee> ie : hack proof LOL
<neighborlee> or as close as one can get and with linux thats darn hack proof <wink>
<|QuaD|> neighborlee: you will be fine with upgrade
<neighborlee> ok
<neoxed> how do you unpack tar.bz2?
<Skif> neoxed: tar xvjf <file>.tar.bz2
<neoxed> ty
<ed___> anyone using a linksys usb 802.11b thingy?
<ed___> i'm having trouble getting mine working
<Se7h> dam
<Se7h> this chan never sleeps
<|QuaD|> lol
<|QuaD|> different timezones
<Se7h> well...its 732 here
<Se7h> (am)
<Se7h> ;P
<|QuaD|> 2:32 am
<Se7h> i think im going to get some food
<Se7h> and then get some sleep
<carthikHome_> quick question
<defunkt> i need help again cause i'm an idiot.
<defunkt> i need to install flash support :-\
<Se7h> lolol
<dreamer> would anyone possibly have time to help me work out how to change the resolutions that I can select from inside gnome?
<carthikHome_> does what i type
<carthikHome_> show up with a  leading hyphen?
<|QuaD|> defunkt: there is a howto on thse site
<|QuaD|> carthikHome_: nope
<jamie_> Just installed ubuntu a few hours ago.  This rocks!
<carthikHome_> thanks |QuaD|.
<Se7h> jamie_ ;)
<defunkt> |QuaD|, TY!
<|QuaD|> nite all
<Se7h> cya
<jamie_> dreamer just go to the computer menu, system configuration, screen resolution
<Se7h> no
<dreamer> it only gives three options
<dreamer> :P
<Se7h> he wants to edit xfree.conf
<Se7h> ;P
<jamie_> ah, i see
<dreamer> where would I find that Se7h?
<Se7h> search?
<Se7h> ;)
<dreamer> that makes entirely too much sense :P
<Se7h> it does, doesn' it?
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> even i
<Se7h> can't remember
<Se7h> haven't touch it for a time
<Se7h> lol
<dreamer> bear in mind if I was even more newbish than I am, I would not have known to search for xfree86.conf :P
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> got it
<dreamer> I have to chmod the file first huh
<Se7h> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Se7h> there
<dreamer> interesting, that's not where the search turned it up heh
<dreamer> but that sounds good
<dreamer> super, this looks helpful
<Se7h> ;)
<Synek> hi
<Buzzzz_> hello
<Se7h> hey
<Se7h> wooo
<Se7h> wierd hostname
<dreamer> Se7h: I modified the xfree86.conf to list the resolution I need in all the bitdepths, and logged out (being told this would restart x) .. still nada
<dreamer> any clues?
<Se7h> nada ?
<Se7h> where'r u from ?
<dreamer> new zealand
<Se7h> mmkay
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> u need to restart X
<Se7h> ctrl+alt+backspace
<defunkt> how do you install fonts in ubuntu?
<Se7h> defunkt try synaptic
<defunkt> thx
<defunkt> no i mean i have the files, but i just wanna install them....
<dreamer> Se7h: still no luck
<Se7h> so probably it doesnt support it
<dreamer> it's a radeon9500pro running on an lcd with a native res of 1280x1024
<dreamer> if it doesn't support it I'ma hurt someone
<dreamer> but
<Se7h> lolol
<dreamer> there's an xfree86.conf in /usr/share/xresprobe so I'm editing that just in case :P
<Se7h> have u got the driver working ?
<dreamer> it appears to be
<Se7h> well, be sure of it
<Se7h> check xfree file
<Se7h> if its using it
<dreamer> Section "Device"
<dreamer>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9500 Pro (R300 NE)"
<dreamer>         Driver          "ati"
<dreamer>         BusID           "PCI:3:0:0"
<dreamer> EndSection
<dreamer> look right?
<Se7h> dunno
<Se7h> is it "ati" the default linux driver
<Se7h> or the one from ATI ?
<dreamer> hmm it'll be the default presumably.
<Se7h> so there u have
<Se7h> go to synaptic
<Se7h> and search for ATI driver
<dreamer> it doesn't appear to find anything looking remotely like a driver with just a search for ATI, I guess it's case sensitive?
<Se7h> no
<dreamer> hmm
<Se7h> have u enabled universe?
<dreamer> *blinkblink*
<Se7h> lol
<dreamer> ^^; how would I do that?
<Se7h> settings -> repositories
<dreamer> I have now, but still no dice
<Se7h> Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
<Se7h> ;)
<Se7h> This version of the ATI driver officially supports:
<Se7h>  * ATI Radeon 8500, 9100, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800
<Se7h> see
<Se7h> its there
<Se7h> search "radeon" by description and name
<dreamer> ah
<xoxoxo> hello.
<Se7h> wunderbar
<Se7h> :)
<dreamer> it occurs to me that this list needs refreshing
<dreamer> because there's stuffall in it, and clicking reload started downloading stuff ;)
<xoxoxo> anybody please tell me in ubuntu repository, any window manager available (besides gnome?)
<xoxoxo> gnome is too heavy for me. i want to replace it
<Se7h> xoxoxo try blackbox
<Se7h> i mean fluxbox
<xoxoxo> Se7h, i want to try icewm, but it is not available?
<Se7h> yes it is
<xoxoxo> ah yes. it seems the repo just updated recently.
<xoxoxo> Se7h, how can i have the new WM (fluxbox, icewm) available from the WM list of gdm?
<xoxoxo> so i can choose to run what i like from the login prompt?
<Se7h> select it at login screen
<dreamer> Se7h: is there an apt-get way to get this? Synaptic still doesn't return a result for radeon
<Se7h> just install it
<Se7h> ;)
<dreamer> that works heh
<xoxoxo> you mean i dont need to config anything for gdm to recognize the new installed WM?
<xoxoxo> ok try it now
<Se7h> xoxoxo yup
<xoxoxo> thank you a lot. see you again
<Se7h> dreamer how r u searching for it ?
<dreamer> a) using the search box, and b) scrolling down the huge list to make sure
<Se7h> yes, but in the search dialog
<Se7h> what do u input ?
<dreamer> my bad :X
<dreamer> ;)
<Se7h> lol
<Synek> ;)
<Se7h> brb
<Se7h> food time
<dreamer> thanks, btw
<Se7h> np ;)
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> ppl as crowed as usual
<mojo> ppl as crowded as usual
* Ribs hands mojo a dictionary
<mojo> lol, I wish Eng is my mother lang
<Ribs> heh
<Se7h> back
<emoxer> clr
<Se7h> mojo why so ?
<Se7h> dam ita 8.30am
<Se7h> and i haven't slep
<Ribs> Sleep is for sisseys
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> its for tired ppl
<Se7h> ;P
<defunkt> need some more help guys :(
<Se7h> shoot
<defunkt> i am not sure if ubuntu supports my geforce 5500+ OC
<defunkt> cause it is reading my video as generic nvidia video card
<defunkt> and i installed q3 and i think it is running liek shit cause of it
<Se7h> dreamer deja vu ?
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> now ur turn to help
<defunkt> :)
<defunkt> well if yall could help me out i would owe you big time
<Synek> defunkt: what driver you have?
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> it would be nice if he wake up
<Se7h> Synek generic
<Synek> oh
<Se7h> defunkt synaptic for "nvidia"
<Synek> ;)
<defunkt> synek: it says it's just the generic nvidia driver
<Synek> follow the Se7h
<Synek> :)
<Synek> synatpic for nvidia, choose, install, have hope ;)
<defunkt> well i have an issue right here
<defunkt> i got the drivers from the nvidia site - the newest ones
<defunkt> and i logged into root
<Se7h> defunkt no need
<defunkt> term
<defunkt> well i want the newest ones tho
<Se7h> why?
<defunkt> all of these have been installed
<defunkt> and it's running like shit
<Synek> why so? to have + 0,1 fps in q3? ;-)
<defunkt> well
<defunkt> right now i am running about 2fps
<defunkt> it's really reallly really slow
<defunkt> and choppy as hell
<Se7h> thats because u'r using the "nvidia" driver
<defunkt> what else can i use
<dreamer> sorry :P
<Se7h> u need "nv" driver
<Ribs> Nvidia's latest driver works fine here.
<Ribs> Se7h: erm, that's bad advice
<Se7h> is it ?
<Ribs> the nv driver has no 3D acceleration at all
<Se7h> well..works for me
<Ribs> it will make games slower, if anything
<Se7h> not for me
<defunkt> what should i do? :(
<Agrajag> Se7h: what games are you playing?
<Ribs> Well, you stick with your Software rendering then :)
<defunkt> gah
<defunkt> i want to use this nice 5500+
<Ribs> but if you actually want to use the 3D chip on your card, you need the nvidia driver
<defunkt> it's on there
<defunkt> and installed
<Ribs> defunkt: what values does glxgears give?
<defunkt> but running at like too
<defunkt> how do i check that
<Se7h> Agrajag doom3 for ie
<Se7h> ;P
<Agrajag> defunkt: run glxgears
<Ribs> defunkt: open a terminal
<Ribs> decklin: Run 'glxgears'
<Agrajag> Se7h: then there's no way in herll you're using nv.
<Ribs> let it run for a few seconds, then close it
<Ribs> you'll get FPS values in the console
<Se7h> lolol
<crimsun> defunkt: glxinfo|grep vendor
<defunkt> 11.8
<Ribs> 11.8 fps?
<defunkt> yeah
<Ribs> ribs@zeus:~ $ glxgears
<Ribs> 41544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8308.800 FPS
<defunkt> NVIDIA corporation
<Ribs> That's what I'm getting
<Ribs> so there is something wrong here.
<defunkt> yeah
<crimsun> defunkt: you should have 3 lines of "NVIDIA Corporation"
<Se7h> Ribs "here" ?
<Se7h> dont think so
<crimsun> for server glx vendor, client glx vendor, and OpenGL vendor
<defunkt> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<defunkt> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<defunkt> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<crimsun> correct
<Ribs> Se7h: What?
<Se7h> forget it
<Se7h> lol
<crimsun> glxinfo|grep rendering
<defunkt> direct rendering: Yes
<Ribs> defunkt: send me your x configuration file
<crimsun> defunkt: and when you try, say, the doom3 demo, it plays fine?
<defunkt> no i ran the q3 file
<defunkt> err q3 game
<dreamer> sigh, still no luck
<defunkt> loaded like shit
<defunkt> ribs: how do you see that?
<Ribs> How do I see what?
* defunkt is a newb :(
<defunkt> xconfiguration file
<Ribs> oh, right
<Ribs> it's in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Ribs> send it to me via XChat's send file feature
<defunkt> do you want me to pm it to you?
<defunkt> oh ok
<neoxed> i have linux installed right now is there any way i could just pop a windows xp cd in and take say 150 gigs of space and make it ntfs and still have linux useing 150?
<Ribs> /dcc send Ribs /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Ribs> That should do it
<Ribs> neoxed: no
<Ribs> neoxed: Windows doesn't really co-operate with Linux
<defunkt> accept?
<neoxed> partisons
<Ribs> heh, whoops :)
<Mesta> hey all, I seem to recall that security bugs are not looked after in testing.  Is this true?  Are there security issues with running hoary?
<defunkt> ribs you'll see it's using the generic driver
<Ribs> defunkt: No, it's using the nvidia driver
<Ribs> the generic part is just the name xfree has given your card
<Ribs> You can call it 'This is my gfx card' for all it matters
<defunkt> oh ok
<Ribs> I think there is a conflict here
<dreamer> hmm
<Se7h> uh?
<dreamer> okay, xfree86config knows that I have those video modes listed, but gnome doesn't
<dreamer> gnome/metacity
<Ribs> You see there are comments at the top of the file? lines that start with # ?
<Ribs> You need to put a # at the beginning of lines I tell you, this is known as 'commenting out' lines. It basically tells xfree to ignore those lines.
<defunkt> are you talking to me ribs?
<Ribs> yes
<Ribs> 	Load	"GLcore"
<Ribs> 	Load	"dri"
<defunkt> what do you need me to do?
<Ribs> comment those lines out
<defunkt> ok
<Ribs> right at the bottom, there are three lines about DRI
<Ribs> comment those three out as well
<Ribs> That should be it
<defunkt> looking
<defunkt> hold on
<Ribs> now, restart X with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' -- warning, this will shut down anything you have running on your desktop, including XChat
<Se7h> brb
<Ribs> With any luck, that will solve your problem
<Ribs> defunkt: oh, remember to save the file first :)
<defunkt> just those two?
<defunkt> two lines*?
<Ribs> and the last three lines
<Ribs> Section "DRI"
<Ribs> 	Mode	0666
<Ribs> EndSection
<Ribs> that lot
<defunkt> ok just those 3 then
<Ribs> and the two before I mentioned
<Ribs> five lines in total
<defunkt> ok rad
<defunkt> then i gotta log out and back in or i am set
<Ribs> well, save it
<Ribs> <Ribs> now, restart X with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' -- warning, this will shut down anything you have running on your desktop, including XChat
<defunkt> ya
<Ribs> it saved okay, right?
<defunkt> yep
<Ribs> you ran the editor as root?
<defunkt> yep
<Ribs> good man
<Ribs> and good luck
<defunkt> do i have to logout and back in?
<Ribs> no, do what I pasted
<Ribs> then you'll be asked to log in again
<defunkt> ok rad ty! i will be back in a second!
<defunkt> <3
<Ribs> hopefully
<Synek> ;)
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> whats the x server deamon ?
<Se7h> (to kill it
<Ribs> Se7h: What HAVE you done?
<Se7h> uh?
<Se7h> stroke some keys ?
<Se7h> ;P
<Ribs> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart tends to restart X
<Ribs> replace restart with stop to kill off X completely
<Se7h> but i want to terminate it
<Se7h> not reastart
<Ribs> hrm, defunkt isn't back yet
* Ribs ponders if he broke his computer
<defunkt> whew
<Ribs> did it work?
<defunkt> had a scare there
<Ribs> heh
<defunkt> yeah it worked!
<Ribs> glxgears result?
<defunkt> hold on lemem try it out
<defunkt> 58802
<defunkt> holy shit no way
<Ribs> sorted
<Ribs> erm
<defunkt> ok now to get the sound working in quake!
<Ribs> did you miss a decimal point there?
<Ribs> that result is higher than mine
<defunkt> yeah my bad
<Ribs> which it shouldn't be :P
<defunkt> 5882
<Ribs> that's better, heh
<Synek> hehehe
<neoxed> can some one on windows connect to my hnome meeting?
<Se7h> lol
<neoxed> gnome
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here?I love Hoary
<Ribs> neoxed: Ask in a Windows channel :P
<Se7h> lolol
<neoxed> no
<neoxed> i mean can any one
<Se7h> well
<Ribs> COMPLY!
<neoxed> as in just persay
<Se7h> what i want is to run the nvidia.run
<Mesta> I see that universe does not receive security updates but does hoary recieve sucurity updates?
<sirfred> Humm, Evolution is a little broken, isn't it (Hoary) ?
<Ribs> Mesta: warty does recieve updates
<RuffianSoldier> Hoary rocks!
<Mesta> I mentioned hoary
<Mesta> not warty
<sirfred> Some icons don't show on the compose window, is that a known problem?
<Mesta> Yes I hear it rocks, but I'm willing to try it if it recieves security updates.  Thus my question.  It can rock and recieve updates, can't it?
<sirfred> Also, some times the spamc programs it spawns are really memory hungry.
<lamont_r> Mesta: generally speaking, warty-security updates are being propogated into hoary.  Not sure if that's a committed activity or not, but I expect it to continue.
<sirfred> I'm thinking about switching to thunderbird, is that a good idea?
<defunkt> damn, now i just gotta get the sound working lol
<dreamer> hmm
<Se7h> Ribs
<Se7h> 62542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12508.400 FPS
<Se7h> ;P
<Synek> sirfred: why don't you try?
<sirfred> Synek: Just too lazy to migrate all my mail.
<sirfred> Synek: Also, evolution is more than a mail client.
<sirfred> Synek: I like the clock integration, for example.
<Mesta> thanks Lamont_r but I don't think it's commited 'cause I just found, "We only fix bugs in our stable releases which truly affect overall system security" <http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SecurityUpdateProcedures/view?searchterm=hoary%20security%20update>.
<sirfred> Anyway, I've seen that there's a new evolution version on the repository, let's try with that.
<lamont_r> Mesta: it's not committed.
<lamont_r> but it does tend to happen
<Synek> sirfred: fine by me ;-)
<lamont_r> Mesta: that's only talking about released versions (==warty).  hoary is still in active development
<jdub> good morning freedom lovers
<lamont_r> morning jdub
<lamont_r> is there a power strip where you are?
<ajmitch_> hi jdub
<jdub> this morning in #ubuntu, we'll have a LIVE SIMULCAST of the big meeting in matar
<jdub> er
<jdub> in #ubuntu-meeting :-)
<jdub> i will be madly typing
<ajmitch_> fun
<jdub> and hopefully getting useful input from the other typists in the room ;-)
<ajmitch_> who has the job of thrashing out what people say on the keyboard?
<Mesta> I'm at a standstill.  You'd assume that they'd be putting in the security fixes as they go else they'd have a stable version with security issues for the next release date
<jdub> if there is input for the meeting from the channel, i will speak
<ajmitch_> Mesta: new packages are uploaded all the time into hoary
<ajmitch_> security fixes included
<ctd> jdub: What times this? :)
<lamont_r> Mesta: it's more a function of the work load on the people doing warty-security, mixed with their guess of how fast the fix will come from sid.
<ajmitch_> often a new version will fix the problem instead of just a security patch
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Matar meeting simulcast in #ubuntu-meeting
<lamont_r> since the distro team is pretty much all running hoary, we care...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Matar meeting simulcast in #ubuntu-meeting | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Mesta> k I'll upgrade, and test the ppc sound issues and hopefully get better sound support for ppc
<ajmitch_> jdub: so can we submit our wishlist for hoary & beyond? :)
<xoxoxo> hello again. how can i get the source code of the current kernel (2.6.8.1) with apt-get?
<Mesta> thks
<crimsun> xoxoxo: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<xoxoxo> crimsun, is that the kernel source with patch?
<crimsun> xoxoxo: it's the patched version of the source used to build the kernels in ubuntu, yes
<miqorz> 2.6.8.1? 2.6.9 is safer
<crimsun> 2.6.9 is only available compiled by ubuntu in hoary, however, miqorz. :)
<xoxoxo> crimsun, do they store the patches separately? i want to see what patches ubuntu use for the stock kernel.
<miqorz> crimsun: I don't use Ubuntu currently. *shrug*
<xoxoxo> miqorz, 2.6.9 not available in the repository, afaik
<miqorz> kernel.org
<miqorz> ;)
<xoxoxo> eh i am talking about the distro kernel, not stock one ;)
<miqorz> ive been using 2.6.9-ac6 for what feels like forever
<crimsun> (jdub must be typing furiously ;-)
<miqorz> he's doing something furiously
* miqorz snickers
<miqorz> ahh
<miqorz> i love Rush
<crimsun> (got some Camel blaring in my headphones)
<miqorz> hehe
<miqorz> i listen to literally anything
<miqorz> Dimmu Borgir to Michelle Branch
<crimsun> yep
<xoxoxo> anybody knows how to get firefox 1.0 from repo?
<xoxoxo> i guess i must use hoary (?)
<crimsun> xoxoxo: only officially in hoary
<miqorz> it should be in debian unstable
<crimsun> xoxoxo: you can just download the deb and dpkg -i if you really want it
<crimsun> xoxoxo: though you know you don't get to complain if stuff breaks ;)
<miqorz> Rush makes excellent gaming music
<miqorz> :D
<xoxoxo> in debian unstable? but people always tell me not to install from debian repo, since it may not work in ubuntu (?)
<Synek> xoxoxo: get the source and compile it for yourself
<ajmitch_> there's a firefox backport for warty somewhere
<crimsun> hoary repo, xoxoxo.
<miqorz> xoxoxo: Maybe, Maybe not.
<miqorz> Not too sure.
<miqorz> My friend uses debian sources without issue.
<xoxoxo> well, but technically why .deb from debian repo would break in ubuntu???
<miqorz> No clue.
<crimsun> depends on the specific versions of dependencies it's compiled against
<smo> in itself, it probably won't.  if you let it pull in dependencies, it can get messy  (I went there)
<ajmitch_> xoxoxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MarkusHubig
<miqorz> My only experiences with debian were soley with "debian"
<miqorz> I hate waiting for crap to download
<miqorz> *sighs*
<xoxoxo> ok, i expect firefox 1.0 (and others) will be backported to warty soon
* miqorz is downloading much of the Full Metal Alchemist series
<ajmitch_> xoxoxo: see link above :P
<xoxoxo> ajmitch_, yeah thanks, i am trying to get it
<ajmitch_> there won't be 'official' backports that I'm aware of
<miqorz> Any non gnome/non kde users even bother with ubuntu?
<Synek> yup
<miqorz> Interesting.
<Synek> migorz : i prefer fluxbox
<smo> I've a feeling I'm about to become one of them .. watching gnome start on a p233 /w 32Mb isn't fun
<Synek> heh, i get q for g ;)
<Tomcat_> Can somebody go to http://studiwiki.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/ and tell me if they see a big "w3 studi"?
<miqorz> I use Enlightenment
<miqorz> =)
<Synek> smo: so switch anr try
<xoxoxo> hm... i want to get the 2.6.9 from hoary. where can i get the .deb?
<miqorz> just compile it?
<Synek> ?
<Synek> :)
<xoxoxo> miqorz, i prefer kernel with patch
<miqorz> so patch it?
<Synek> xoxoxo: don't completly rely on .debs
<xoxoxo> it take time to collect patches, doesnt it?
<miqorz> ...
<Synek> hm
<miqorz> Patchsets my man.
<smo> Tomcat_: I don't see "w3" on there at all, in image nor text
<Tomcat_> xoxoxo: There's a 2.6.9 kernel as Ubuntu package on the Power Management Testing (PMTesting) page on the Ubuntu wiki... I doubt it's for production use though.
<Tomcat_> smo: Regular MoinMoin wiki then?
<smo> yup
<Tomcat_> smo: Okay, thanks... I guess they changed the IP and my DNS didn't catch up.
<miqorz> i use alan cox's patchset aka ac sources
<xoxoxo> Tomcat_, can you give me the url of 2.6.9?
<Tomcat_> xoxoxo: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<xoxoxo> anyway, what kind of patches ubuntu do on kernel? just for driver or smt else?
<Tomcat_> xoxoxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto/view?searchterm=kernel <--- This is a list of all patches and howto compile...
<crimsun> xoxoxo: the changelogs for linux-image-`uname -r` have more info :)
<Tomcat_> xoxoxo: Argh no... only howto there... here's the list of patches in the warty kernel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogKernel/view?searchterm=kernel
<smo> nice touch .. it's realised this is a laptop, and added battery-stat and wireless applets accordingly
<xoxoxo> yeah kernel mostly like stock kernel, just some more patches for devices
<dreamer> finally got it working, didn't have the correct refresh rates specified :)
<dreamer> next question ;)
<GoldeNArX> sup
<dreamer> when I start up, it defaults to the networking profile that tries to use my router for dns queries .. which for some reason doesn't work. I set up a secondary configuration but it won't default to that
<xoxoxo> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1 get me the tarball, and everything mixed insice. is there anyway to get the kernel source with a separate directory for patches, so i can see closely what patches in?
<xoxoxo> s/insice/inside
<crimsun> xoxoxo: diff -uNr against a stock 2.6.8.1 kernel :)
<wood1> Hi everybody
<jblack> aThe conference is interesting this morning.
<wood1> Did you go there ?
<jblack> There's a big discussion going on right now about commoditizing configuration
<jblack> wood1: I'm there right now.
<wood1> Wow, really
<wood1> What's going on there ?
<wood1> By the way, were you invited or are you one of the Ubuntu Developers ?
<ajmitch_> wood1: see #ubuntu-meeting
<wood1> thnaks
<wood1> thanks
<xoxoxo> anybody knows how can i get the list of file of a package in repo (that is not installed yet)?
<jblack> wood1: I'm one of the developers
<crimsun> xoxoxo: dpkg-deb -c foo.deb
<xoxoxo> crimsun, but .deb is still in repo, not in my machine yet ?
<xoxoxo> jblack, will there be proceedings of the meeting?
<Tomcat_> [10:49:54]  [smo]  nice touch .. it's realised this is a laptop, and added battery-stat and wireless applets accordingly <--- Check out the cpufreq applet too! :)
<crimsun> xoxoxo: yes.
<jblack> xoxoxo: jdub is summarizing in #ubuntu-meeting. I'm sure that somebody is keeping a log
<xoxoxo> crimsun, i mean i want to see the file list of package that is still in repo, not yet in my machine. is that possible?
<smo> Tomcat_: Would it be useful on a P1?  ;o)
<Tomcat_> smo: I think it's useful on any processor that supports multiple frequencies... :>
<crimsun> xoxoxo: for Debian proper, yes, there is infrastructure. I do not know if Ubuntu has similar structure up and running for the equivalent of packages.debian.org
<xoxoxo> if not, i think this is where ubuntu should improve.
<crimsun> I'm fairly certain the infrastructure just needs to be enabled
<xoxoxo> anyway, to see the file list in debian, i must go to the website packages.debian.org? so even in debian, i cannot see file list from my console?
<crimsun> xoxoxo: not for what you wish to do, no
<wood1> Hi Amaanth, are you there ?
<crimsun> xoxoxo: presuming you want: dpkg-deb -c http://foo/bar.deb
<crimsun> Conectiva has extended apt to handle remote locations, but afaik those changes have not been merged into Debian's apt
<xoxoxo> crimsun, is that possible? but as an enduser, i dont care about the repo address, so that is the bad solution
<lamont_r> postfix TLS patch from upstream (albeit non-prod, snapshot).  WOOT!
<crimsun> xoxoxo: then I don't understand your question: aren't you asking about the contents of a _remote_ package?
<crimsun> xoxoxo: one that resides on a remote server but isn't installed on your local system?
<wood1> Why is it so difficult to log on to a remote Ubuntu Machine from other Ubuntu machine in X-Windows?
<wood1> How do I do that ?
<lamont_r> wood1: by default, ubuntu listens on no ports.
<wood1> Doesn't Ubuntu have some kind of RDP thing ?
<lamont_r> so, on the remote machine, apt-get install ssh-server
<lamont_r> or openssh-server...
* lamont_r checks
<xoxoxo> crimsun, yeah the way you tell me work, but that doesnt satisfy me much. i expect smt simple like this: "dpkg-deb -r vim". suppose -r mean i will get the data from remote repo, not local.
<lamont_r> openssh-server
<wood1> Well I can connect using SSH
<xoxoxo> well, i am looking for something like that
<wood1> But I want to connect using X-Windows
<mjr> you can run X programs via ssh by using the -X switch
<lamont_r> xdmcp, or just splatting xterms at the remote machine?
<lamont_r> there are issues with cleartext in most such uses...
<crimsun> xoxoxo: hmm, I see now.
<lamont_r> but again, you would need to tell X to listen on more than 127.0.0.1
<crimsun> xoxoxo: add it to the suggestions on the wiki
<lamont_r> wood1: actually, you'd need to tell X to listen on a tcp socket, period.
<xoxoxo> crimsun, i meant in idealy way, user dont care where is the repo. he just want to get the file list of certaint package
<mjr> also, you can share a whole gnome desktop with the VNC protocol by using Vino, if you must
<crimsun> xoxoxo: yep. One should also consider if multiple sources have the same package. (e.g., what apt-cache policy will reveal)
<wood1> mjr, could you please elaborate a little more on that thing ?
<wood1> How do I do that ?
<mjr> "apt-get install vino"
<xoxoxo> crimsun, i will fill in my wish into wiki. what is the exact url for the wishlist?
<spacey`ki> computer > desktop preferences > remote desktop
<spacey`ki> wood1
<spacey`ki> allow other users to view your desktop
<crimsun> xoxoxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IdeaPool
<wood1> Remote Desktop RDP is fine for Windows XP, how do I connect to other Ubuntu machine ?
<wood1> using Remote Desktop
<wood1> Which protocol should I use to connect from an Ubuntu Machine to other Ubuntu Machine using Remote Desktop ???
<mjr> as I said, "with the VNC protocol"
<warty_girl> hi and thanks for ubuntu!!! it is so good!
<wood1> Hmm, good to see a warty_girl in a Ubuntu chat forum
<crimsun> wood1: Tsjoklat is, too.
<wood1> That's surprising. Women using Linux too
<mjr> tell that to my so ;)
<crimsun> not at all surprising. Women, after all, use computers. :)
<mjr> or, indeed, about half the women I happen to know ;)
<wood1> Well most Women do care about which Operating System they use
<warty_girl> why is surprising that a woman uses linux?
<Simira> warty_girl: I'm working on an article about Ubuntu and women, as a result of the Ubuntu conference
<wood1> Well in my company which has more than 1000 staffs which has more than 400 women, only the guys uses Linux.
<wood1> Anyway, that' very good sign
<Simira> warty_girl: you should join Debian-women if you're interested. A wiki-page will be up on Ubuntu soon.
<warty_girl> in my company all people are using linux
<Tsjoklat> link Simira?
<agenteo> someone print successfully from GIMP in ubuntu? With me I can't, it prints white pages... its first line is %!PS-Adobe-3.0
<Simira> for Debian-women? hhtp://women.alioth.debian.org
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks mentioned that I should contact you Simira :)
<wood1> warty_girl, Are you sure ?
<Simira> there's not much info yet, but it's coming in time
<warty_girl> yes i am
<smo> I have warty up and running in a small netcafe .. I see plenty of both gender using it each day without even noticing.  (a plumber once told me, if no-one notices what you've done, you've done it right)
<siimo> agenteo, i can but im printing to a windows SMB print server
<crimsun> smo: precisely
<Q-FUNK> warty_girl: which company is that?
<Simira> Tsjoklat: are you at the conference?
<Tsjoklat> Simira no I am not, but a few people I know were there and they mentioned that you are a girl too
<wood1> Hum, that's a good thing
<Tsjoklat> long story, but it boiled down too that I was looking for females
<warty_girl> a small company dealing with tropical fish
<Simira> Tsjoklat: sure I am. And gotten really inspired to do some work on women in linux
<wood1> Well people in your CyberCafe must have inquired why MSN Messenger looks a bit funny
* siimo wonders if warty_girl will change her name to hoary_girl when its out lol that sounds rude
<Tsjoklat> Simira I got pointed at to linuxchic you heard of that?
<Simira> linuxchix, yes. I know a member there.
<warty_girl> :))))
<Tsjoklat> Simira I sent them hunting for females at the conference :)
<smo> wood1: I have a small front-end for gaim written in mono, so that they're presented simply with user/pass/service  (it writes out an accounts.xml then launches gaim).  it looks different, but it's easier than trying to maintain aim/yahoo/msn on a windows machine
<Simira> folks in Mataro, you must make sure the bof notes comes up on the wiki! People are missing them!
<wood1> smo,  How long have you been running your Cyber Cafe ?
<warty_girl> it is nothing uncommon here. windows are too expensive and bsa threatened people too much
<Tsjoklat> nice meeting you Simira
<Tsjoklat> and warty_girl :)
<smo> wood1: it's been there 2 years .. I've only been onboard this summer  (and warty's been there for the last 6 weeks)
<wood1> Why don't you use a pirated version of windows
<warty_girl> sending videos to companies threatening with jail for using ms/adobe sw
<jdub> Tsjoklat: we had a great debian/ubuntu women bof yesterday
<Tsjoklat> jdub I heard .. I wish I could have been there
<wood1> So before, you used to use Windows
<wood1> in your cafe
<siimo> warty_girl, whats so illegal about using that software? unless they were pirated copies
<jdub> Tsjoklat: should have minutes out soon
<Potaje> wenas
<warty_girl> siimo, it is no ilegal
<siimo> well what would you be threatened then
<smo> wood1: Yes, that's what was there when I got there
<Q-FUNK> warty_girl: that's because you joined EU.  Russia still thrives on pirate copies of everything.
<warty_girl> siimo, but bsa behaved as if you were a thief unless you proved otherwise
<Tsjoklat> jdub I am glad that there is 'more' out there.. I never heard of debian women or linuxchix before
<wood1> Well what made you switch from Windows in Linux for your cafe ?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: whoa! you should join up :)
<siimo> well you could easily prove that
<warty_girl> Q-FUNK, it happened long before eu
<jdub> Tsjoklat: we should have something cool for ubuntu too :)
<Simira> jdub: yes, how did that bof go? I'm working on an article about Debian-women and Ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> jdub I am/did!
<jdub> Tsjoklat: :-)
<Tsjoklat> jdub yes.. and whatever you are planning... you can count me in
<wood1> Still, Linux has a long long way to catch up with MS-Windows
<warty_girl> and i think it is better these days. they cannot do such thing in EU - like invade private property
<Q-FUNK> warty_girl: did it?  How come CZ bent so quickly to the BSA goons?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: no plans so far for ubuntu - perhaps we should start a wiki page
<Simira> jdub: we're working on it, but thinks splitting up from d-w isn't too smart. Though we're setting up something on the wiki soon.
<smo> wood1: they were previously outsourced (maintanance) thru a local IT firm.  the machines were frankly a mess.  about a third could actually sign-on to msn, most but not all could print, one was infected with something that was attempting to send emails twice every second.
<jdub> Simira: sweet!
<warty_girl> Q-FUNK, because MS and our government - very personal friends
<smo> wood1: So I presented a slightly modified LiveCD that just behaved, and didn't require expensive bolt-on software to keep windows sane
<Tsjoklat> jdub it might be a good idea to put on that wiki links to nix pages for women
<wood1> warty_girl, what is the name of your government ?
<Q-FUNK> warty_girl: ah you cz == uk.  very nice.  not.
<Q-FUNK> s/you/so
<wood1> smo, why didn't you use a Strong Anti-Virus and a Firewall Software for your cafe ?
<warty_girl> wood1 - tehy call it democracy :) but if this is a democracy, i do not want it
<wood1> Hum, UK, Tony Blair
<Q-FUNK> democrazy.
<Tsjoklat> I find Tony Blair rather hot
<wood1> Well my sister and brother-in-law are also in UK
<Tsjoklat> hahahah
<smo> wood1: Because the problems are deeper than that on public terminals.  You want no persistant settings at all, etc.
<wood1> Well I used to run a Cyber Cafe using Windows NT and Windows XP machines too
<Tsjoklat> waaa what are we talking about? politics and religion don't go very well in here people
<warty_girl> but it is really getting better in th EU
<Q-FUNK> smo: come to think of it, a live-CD option makes absolute perfect sense for that.  good point.
<warty_girl> for example all government pages were IE only.
<wood1> Well I think EU is going after Microsoft because of it's money or cash
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti :)
<pitti> Hi Tsjoklat
<warty_girl> now we have a law that forbids it. and my friend are actualkly now hired by government to repair that
<Tsjoklat> mmm well I'll go kill some compiling
<Tsjoklat> thanks for the heads up jdub
<Q-FUNK> warty_girl: to forbid what?  the BSA's "pay first and complain later" approach?
<wood1> smo, how is your Cafe setup now ?
<wood1> Do you run from a central Server or are you using a peer to peer network setup ?
<smo> wood1: Simply put, a LiveCD in each machine.  Atleast until their contract with the 3rd-party firm runs dry
<cristiano> hi guys anyone knows how to start sound server for the SearchandRescue game???thank u!^_^
<warty_girl> Q-FUNK to forbid IE only inaccesible web pages paid from taxes and by government
<alexissoft> hi
<Q-FUNK> warty_girl: oh, that's really great. FI needs that too.  this country is completely sold to M$.
<smo> wood1: modified slightly to include java/flash/mplayer-plugin, but it makes a great public terminal.  the worst damage they can do is steal a 5-cent cdr
<Q-FUNK> smo: ...and discover the benefits of Ubuntu at home.
<smo> Q-FUNK: I've already handed out most of the CDs I ordered :o)
<cristiano> noone to help me with this?!?:(((
<Q-FUNK> smo: you might as well have a strategy of ordering a stack of Ubuntu Lice Cd and insist that whoever you've never seen before takes it home after.
<Q-FUNK> .... live
<wood1> smo, I got your point
<wood1> By the way, did you have to pay for Windows before switching to Linux ?
<will_> holy cow!
<warty_girl> have to go, c u , bye :)
<smo> wood1: It came with the machines
<ajmitch_> yes, it came with my machine about 8 years ago
<ajmitch_> I only used it for a couple of years
<smo> Well, the company was there before I was even in this country .. buying decisions were nothing to do with me ;o)
<Synek> huh
<Synek> i'm on my way to introduce ubuntu into lab in my Institute
<Synek> it's kinda hard work for librarian,  as admin is ms-neophite
<wood1> Well what would be the "Phrase" to tell the Windows people to switch to Ubuntu Linux ?
<Simira> I don't think there are one
<smo> I didn't .. I rolled a LiveCD that included most the things I guessed people would need (ie, browser plugins), then just produced it whenever there was problems
<smo> actions, not words :o)
<Simira> the functionality is as good, but different
<wood1> Well Linux still has about 15 years to catch up with Windows
<Simira> ?
<cemetric> In my opinion most "hard-core" windows companies wil not switch to Linux for one reason ... the money
<Q-FUNK> smo: which tools did you use to roll the custom CD?
<cemetric> Linux doesn't cost money in itself that we all know
<wood1> Well there are costs behind the picture
<Q-FUNK> cemetric: retraining on a completely different platform costs more than you think.
<cemetric> but if you have to reschool all the users to be able to use linux and rebuild your home made apps to work on linux
<cemetric> Q-FUNK: that's what I mean ... they don't just for that reason
<wood1> For example, if all our staffs were made to switch to Linux, the company will have to get fire most of the people or pay the training course for learning Linux
<Q-FUNK> rewriting the custom apps for a new platform is a small cost, compared to retrianing a whole company's worth.
<cemetric> wood1: that's true yes
<wood1> And not to mention how long it may take for them to learn Linux if at all
<smo> Q-FUNK: annoyingly, I couldn't get the cloop modules to build, which is what morphix uses .. so I still have to boot into ubuntu's livecd each time I want to roll a module for it
<wood1> The saying: "There is no such thing called a Free Lunch"
<smo> (a morphix module, being what ends up in the filesystem, not a kernel module)
<wood1> is almost true
<cemetric> yes ... and it's not only the people at the company but also their customers offcourse ... especially if you're a service oriented company
<Q-FUNK> from that perspective, downloading an ISO costs bandwidth.
<agenteo> siimo: what do you specify in the printer?
<smo> wood1: For perspective, you said you had around 1000 staff?  This is a small indy coffee shop with 4 fulltime staff & 1 schoolkid for random evenings
<wood1> Oh, speaking of Customers base, 99.9 % of our customers are using Windows
<agenteo> siimo: I've been suggested with the default printer and the printer model is Postscript level 2
<smo> wood1: The kind of place where paying 40-60 USD per hour for someone to de-gunk windows does make an impact
<cemetric> wood1: yes try convincing them to switch to linux ... good luck
<Tomcat_> Question: When I start ScummVM, it can't detect how to produce sound because the Gnome click sound is still playing. When I start it from terminal it works perfectly. Any way to fix this without using one of the many workarounds?
<Synek> Let's face it; most poeple use boxes to www-browsing, imessaging and writew some docs
<lamont_r> Tomcat_: easiest way is to kill esd.. :-)
<lamont_r> although that's not really a solution
<Rawplayer> why should i use ubuntu and not debian?
<Tomcat_> lamont_r: That'll disable Gnome sounds altogether, right? :P
<arthur> i'm getting this message in bootup: "server is already active for display 0"
<lamont_r> Tomcat_: probably
<Tomcat_> Rawplayer: Because Ubuntu "just works", while you have to do most stuff manually in Debian.
<lamont_r> I know that the sound mess is somethign that's getting attention for hoary
* Rawplayer has readed that on the website somewhere
<Tomcat_> lamont_r: Okay... if it's being recognized I can live with a workaround... I just want it addressed :P
<Rawplayer> is there gonne be a port for sparc64?
<lamont_r> Tomcat_: yeah
<Tomcat_> lamont_r: Well.. thanks. I thought about it being a problem in esd... I'll try a few things. :o
* lamont_r is relatively sound illiterate
<smo> Rawplayer: personally, the biggest attraction for me is scheduled releases.  Not having to jump on unstable because I know it'll be bang-up-to-date in another 6 months
<lamont_r> Rawplayer: I know that fabbione has been working on a sparc port, dunno if it was 32 or 64 bit off the top of my head.
<PotajiTo> wenas
<arthur> i'm getting this message in bootup: "server is already active for display 0". and, the he tries to restart X server on display :0 agian, but fails.. any1 couild help me?
<Rawplayer> ok thanks
<wood1> One of the most evident problems facing the Linux World is that they have too too much choice and people end up making no choices
<arthur> wood1: i like the choices from free software.... Linux/FS is all about choices!
<wood1> Why can't the Linux World use just 1 standard set of policies and implement them to work smoothly
<smo> Because you can't keep everyone happy, all of the time?
<wood1> Arthur, what's free can be  a blessing but could also be a curse
<arthur> wood1: oh yeah... the standarts... Linux world really need standarts...
<arthur> my X just works if I do an: "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then startx
<Q-FUNK> there are 2 opposite goals:  1) I wanna change my desktop and favorite media player whenever _I_ want to.  2) give us ONE standard, so that we can deploy it.
<wood1> By the way, what would happen if just for the sake of argument, Windows goes Open Source too ?
<wood1> Just like the Red Hat guys
<arthur> but at boot i'm getting this message ~: "server is already active for display 0"
<wood1> Do you get the graphical login ?
<arthur> wood1: nope
<wood1> Which part of the booting process ?
<arthur> wood1: i get the Nvidia screen, but after that, he tries to load gdm, and fail with that message
<Q-FUNK> wood1: I think that where RH won is when they gave the business world ONE standardized distro.
<Q-FUNK> wood1: however, since RH wnet the "give us all your money" way and decided that desktop ain't worth it, Ubuntu can now fill that niche. :)
<daniels> guys, discussion of red hat off topic, yeah?
<tuxJr_14> hi
<tuxJr_14> i'd been wondering why ubuntu doesn't have kde
<arthur> daniels: the discussion started about FS
<arthur> tuxJr_14: the CD don't have KDE, but u can get this with apt
<tuxJr_14> arthur: okie
<Q-FUNK> daniels: discussion of how Ubuntu can benefit from other distro's withdrawal from certain market segments.
<rm> is it possible to download ISO (CD or DVD) snapshots of whole ubuntu repository?
<arthur> wood1: could u help me with tha
<arthur> t?
<wood1> arthur, can you get to the bash shell ?
<smo> rm: You should beable to roll your own with debian-cd  (I've never tried tho), but I don't believe there's any images already there
<rm> I see...
<arthur> wood1: yeah, i'm at irssi now... and X just works if i go to shell, stops gdm, and do an startx manually, if i try to restaret gdm it fails too
<rm> I plan to download debian sarge snapshot ISOs then, and try its packages in ubuntu
<thenuke> you mean you are going to download EVERY app what apt-get is able to get ?-)
<daniels> wood1: (my opinion is that choice is fantastic, but people shouldn't be *forced* to take them; my mum shouldn't have to decide between desktop environments, hotplug vs discover vs udevd, whtaever)
<rm> well... whole sarge is 14 CDs
<wood1> Auther are you at the root console now
<rm> apps sorted by popularity
<arthur> wood1: yeah
<rm> I am told that it's enough to have only first 3 CDs or so
<rm> so maybe I'll download 3...5 first images
<wood1> can you got to /var/lock ?
<wood1> arthur
<arthur> wood1: i deleted .X0-lock and no worked too
<wood1> do you have /var/lock/console ?
<arthur> wood1: what to do on /var/lock ?
<smo> It sounds like something's trying to launch X twice?  If it's getting as far as the nvidia logo, then atleast one X server had launched.  Why it's then trying to launch a second is bizzare
<arthur> ls /var/lock: apache2 and lvm
<Q-FUNK> daniels: now that you mention it, I'g getting tired of dvel changing its mind from hotplug->discover->udev wash/rince/repeat.
<wood1> arthur, just type:   mkdir -p /var/lock/console
<arthur> wood1: and now?
<arthur> smo: yeah, it's exactly that
<wood1> type:  touch /var/lock/console/YOUR_USERNAME
<daniels> Q-FUNK: 'dvel'?
<arthur> wood1: ok
<Q-FUNK> devel :)
<wood1> Now you can reboot the machine and hope that the problem will get solved
<arthur> wood1: can u explain what i maded here?
<daniels> Q-FUNK: er, we only had discover for the first month or so, while it was still internal; we used hotplug on the understanding that it was only a stopgap and that we'd do better for hoary, and we are, with udevd
<Q-FUNK> daniels: udev is a real mess.  I don't like it at all.  it breaks gpm.
<jdub> udev *rocks*
<tuxJr_14> Q-FUNK: can elaborate: "it breaks gpm"
* sjoerd hugs udev
<daniels> Q-FUNK: you dislike udev because gdm doesn't work with it, in some non-specific manner?
<tuxJr_14> s/can/can you
* Tsjoklat sjoerd has no taste
<Q-FUNK> daniels: if I use udev, X cannot find gpmdata
<Tsjoklat> sjoerd needs a gf.. a dog.. a teddybear?
<sjoerd> hehe
<Q-FUNK> daniels: if I remove udev, X suddenly can find gpmdata.
<arthur> wood1: ?
<wood1> Well we just created a console for the Username
<arthur> wood1: i'll try here....
<Q-FUNK> daniels: so... I would hardly call that a non-specific abstract dislike.
<tuxJr_14> one question: does the ubuntu website really need https?
<arthur> wood1: no worked
<arthur> wood1: but i have another info... first X loads at term 7, and one other on term 8. i get the error on the 8. i guess the nvidia logo appeared on term 7
<arthur> smo: *this* is really bizarre!
<smo> arthur: precisely why I'm butting out.  I can't see what'd cause that, so I'm little help
<daniels> Q-FUNK: so you need one line to tell udev about gpmdata, or whatever.
<arthur> chmod -x to prevent gdm from load at boot?
<Q-FUNK> daniels: probably, yes.
<daniels> Q-FUNK: ...
<smo> arthur: odd question, but are there any other *dm's in /etc/init.d/  ?
<arthur> smo: nope
<arthur> but i get gdm and xfree86-common, this is ok, right?
<smo> I have both, and my machine appears sane
<arthur> chmod -x gdm, i'll restart now, and see what happens
<koke> maybe "echo /bin/true >  /etc/X11/default-display-manager" ??
<arthur> ok, now gdm don't loaded at boot (of course), but running: /etc/ini.d/gdm start i get the same error, so, i guesse the problem is with gdm
<arthur> and other thig: after bootup, i get this message: /etc/init.d/rc: line 30 /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm: Permission denied
<smo> That one's easy .. you just did -x on it, so when it tried to execute it, it's no longer allowed
<arthur> smo: right.... but what should i do now? install another graphical login? reinstall gdm?
<smo> When it tells you there's already a server running, can you alt+F7 to that server?  ie, is it really running?
<arthur> smo: when go to tty7 i just get an mouse
<arthur> maybe /etc/init.d/gdm is trying to reload X?
<smo> beats me .. I'm just grasping at straws because it felt better than ignoring you in silence :/  I can't for the life of me figure out why gdm would try to launch X more than once
<smo> (I've had it set to do that in the past, but it openned them on different displays without being told to.  It does it well if it does it on purpose)
<arthur> smo: ok, thanks! i'm installing xdm now, i guess the problem will be solved for now... my parents don't know how to stop gdm, and startx to get gnome working... :)
<arthur> i'll restart now with xdm to see if this will work
<arthur> as expected with xdm it worked...
<jdub> reminder, meeting simulcast in #ubuntu-meeting
<Tsjoklat> jdub I take it that that isn't for me :P
<jdub> it's for everyone
<Tsjoklat> what is it about jdub?
<Simira> Rosetta, translation tool
<jdub> see https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MataroSessionsWorkshops
<Tsjoklat> oh interesting
<Tsjoklat> when is this meeting?
<Simira> now :)
<jdub> it's been going since this morning :)
<jdub> see /topic too :)
<Tsjoklat> I saw it jdub but I thought it was for Mataro ppl only
<jdub> it's for not mataro people
<jdub> because mataro people are right here already :)
<Tsjoklat> ah duh then jdub :P
<wood1> Who are the exact audience for the #ubuntu-meeting ?
<Simira> Ubuntu-community people and Canonical-people
<Tsjoklat> the queen of England :P
<Tsjoklat> very interesting wood1
<wood1> Well what do I really need to create my own customized version of Ubuntu ?
<jaroug> hi
<wood1> Well I guess that that meeting is for advanced developers having extensive knowledge of some programming languages
<jaroug> somebody can say me in which package are xcompmgr and transset under ubuntu hoary ?
<wood1> Why am I having problems in my typing box as I type my words
<wood1> If I go back a few words and then type something, the next words gets deleted instead of shifting to the right
<StoneChucker> have you pressed your 'insert' key by misktake?
<Solatis> hey all :)
<Solatis> i couldn't find a direct anwser of this on the website: it is said that Ubuntu is based on debian, does it also have a package-management compared to debian (such as apt), or is it solely based on 6-months releases ?
<jaroug> is there a packages web search engine for ubuntu ?
<Simira> you have apt-get and synaptic
<Simira> synaptic is graphical and very nice
<jaroug> Simira: i'm not on ubuntu
<jaroug> that's why i ask this :)
<Simira> it's an answer to Solatis as well
<Simira> about web, I'm not sure
<Solatis> Simira: haha thanks :)
* linux_galore lurks
<jaroug> Simira: otherwise can you tell me in which package are xcompmgr and transset ?
<Simira> jaroug: not in ubuntu myself now
<jaroug> arg :)
<jaroug> Solatis: are u in ubuntu ?
<Solatis> i think i'm gonna switch from gentoo to ubuntu on my workstation for a while... i don't know, after 3 years of gentoo i feel like something new... and it's going to be a relief not having to compile all the time :)
<Solatis> jaroug: nahhh, i'm in Gentoo right now
<wood1> Gentoo Linux is great for learning Linux but bad for your daily work
<jaroug> AAAAARRRRRRRGGG
<jaroug> people on #ubuntu aren't in ubuntu
<jaroug> i may have to serach in #freebsd
<Solatis> wood1: mwoah i don't know, it does the trick for me... but indeed, the learning curve was awesome and you learn a lot from it
<wood1> You spend more time maintaining your Gentoo System rather than doing your daily works
<wood1> But what happens after you have reached the peak of that learning curve ?
<daniels> guys, offtopic!
<wood1> Anyway, Solatis, you probably did a good thing installing Gentoo
<jaroug> daniels: are u in ubuntu ?
<daniels> jaroug: yeah
<wood1> I have always tried installing a source based Linux distro
<wood1> Solatis, by the way, have you installed other source based Linux distro besides Gentoo ?
<jaroug> daniels: \o/ yeah \o/ can u say me in wich package are transset and xcompmgr (i'm not in ubuntu)
<lamont_r> wood1: still pretty off topic...
<Solatis> wood1: yeah i've done LFS and slackware too
<daniels> jaroug: if you're using hoary, just in 'transset' and 'xcompmgr' respectively
<Solatis> but indeed, o/t :)
<daniels> jaroug: but they're not in warty
<jaroug> daniels: arf i'm in debian and hoary's source, i install xorg, but i can't find tose packages :/
<jaroug> and add*
<daniels> jaroug: you need to enable 'universe'
<jaroug> ?
<wood1> Solatis, What is the exact reason for you to desert Gentoo for Ubuntu ?
<Solatis> wood1: what i said earlier... really, i've been working with gentoo for 3 years now, and i want to try something new
<jaroug> daniels: what ?
<Solatis> i really like package management, but i don't like the debian community
<Solatis> ubuntu seems fresh and new
<Solatis> i like to try it, i really attach a lot of value to a distro's community
<Q-FUNK> jaroug: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<wood1> I see Solatis
<jaroug> okai Q-FUNK thx
<jaroug> daniels: thx
<wood1> Solatis, guess what, I am  trying to do the opposite
<Solatis> wood1: :)
<Solatis> sheesh... how i missed an installer while setting up the distro :)
<kent> Solatis, and the one in Ubuntu is kind of good aswell. My brother is no computer-geek, but i helped him install Ubuntu over the phone. :)
<Solatis> cool, that must mean something :)
<Rawplayer> lol
<Rawplayer> ye a high telephone bill
<Rawplayer> that does it mean ;)
<Q-FUNK> Joey has been making a lot of network installation tests recently. I really ought to try that soon.
<Einzelganger> I have warty installed but want some hoary packages (like gtk2-easytag). I have added hoary and warty repisotories in synaptic and set "warty" to the default distribution in the settings. Now if go to a package and do force-version to the hoary-version, and click apply, I see the "latest version" of the package jump for a second to the hoary one, and then back to the warty one, and if I try to install it installs the warty version. Am
<Einzelganger>  I doing something wrong, or is this is (known/solved ?) bug
<Solatis> Rawplayer: huh, you here too ? :)
<kent> Einzelganger, i dont think you should mix hoary and warty.
<Cred> Hello. Is there a tool like The All Seeing Eye or GameSpy for Ubuntu?
<Cred> Ah, google is my friend again.
<ulisse> hi channel
<Cred> Hi
<Cred> Ok another question, I'm having trouble getting ATI to work with games. fglrxinfo tells me that all modules have been loaded, 3D apps work the way they should..
<ulisse> I'm trying to install ubuntu warty on a new pc, wit an Abit MoBo, and I get an error:
<ulisse> Ubuntu seems to be unable to find cdrom during install
<FCC> can anyone help with a networking problem?
<mjr> possibly, if you ask
<scoon> nice
<scoon> -ly
<FCC> :)
<FCC> well, i can see my puter on my wondows network,
<FCC> but when i try to connect to my Ubuntu system, it asks for a username and password
<FCC> any suggestions?
<FCC> leaving it blank does no good
<FCC> using my ubuntu sign in name does no good
<mjr> okay, windows stuff, then I don't know much
<Solatis> hmmm, should printing be automatically configured on ubuntu using cups, or should i do some manual things ?
<FCC> yeah, i figured it had to do with ubuntu asking for a login name
<scoon> FCC prolly cuz you did not add your user to the samba passwd list
<FCC> ohhh
<FCC> hmm
<mjr> Solatis, you probably want to go computer / system settings / printing
<FCC> let me check
<scoon> FCC do a man smbpasswd
<FCC> scoon, sorry newbie
<mjr> but I don't know if it should do something automagic, as I don't have a printer :)
<scoon> FCC what are you sorry for
<scoon> FCC did you KILL someone
<scoon> ? ? ?
<FCC> not understanding what you meant by doing a man smbpasswd
<scoon> open up a terminal
<FCC> ok, there
<scoon> and type man smbpasswd
<FCC> ok
<scoon> man is the command for manpages
<scoon> which is short for manual
<scoon> yes read
<scoon> the best/worst part about linux
<scoon> so to get more used to it
<FCC> ok, i see it now
<scoon> readover man man
<FCC> gotcha!
<ulisse> Ubuntu seems to be unable to find cdrom during install, someone can help me?
<jordi> ulisse: what kind of motherboard?
<ulisse> jordi, Abit Guru
<FCC> sudo nano -w /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ulisse> jordi, Guru with an "m" in front, like the symbol for "micro"
<FCC> edited for file sharing
<FCC> smbpasswd
<jordi> hmm, do you know what IDE hw it has, what module is it loading?
<FCC> added my username to the list
<FCC> and i'm all set!
<FCC> thanks guys!
<StevenR> quick question, if i remove gnome from ubuntu, how much of it will fail to work (admin tools, etc)? How difficult is it to replace kdm as login manager, and kde as default desktop?
<ulisse> jordi, I tried the modules suggested by ubuntu in the manual config, but with no results
<ulisse> jordi, wait a minute, I'll retry and tell you the message
<jordi> ulisse: sorry, gotta go, my battery is about to die any minute.
<ulisse> jordi, it says that are missing ide-mod and ide-probe-mod
<jordi> ulisse: I dont know if this is fixed in Warty; try to boot, switch to console 2 and "modprobe ide-generic" before doing anything else.
<ulisse> ok, thank you
<Kamion> StevenR: we have some people working on a KDE variant of Ubuntu at the moment
<StevenR> Kamion: cool :D
<jordi> ulisse: maybe Kamion can tell you if the sata driver capturing normal ide controllers was fixed in warty, I have to pwoerdown.
<StevenR> Kamion: but that doesn't answer my question
<Kamion> StevenR: I don't know how easy it is; most of the desktop-level admin tools are GNOME, so you'd have to replace them
<ulisse> jordi, thank you very much
<StevenR> ahh ok
<Kamion> ulisse: I have no idea on that I'm afraid
<Kamion> StevenR: we'll be more likely to be able to answer that question in a month or two
<StevenR> ok, thanks Kamion
<ulisse> Kamion, I think the MoBo is too young... maybe i'll install hoary on April...
<Solatis> hmmm, is NFS available by default in ubuntu?
<Solatis> ah, installing nfs-common did the trick :)
<Pacchio> how can install eciadsl for ubuntu?
<Pacchio> :\
<Pacchio> ?
<Pacchio> nobody?
<hearsay> Pacchio: apt-get install eciadsl (?)
<Pacchio> but without eciadsl where i get?
<hearsay> Pacchio: ?
<Pacchio> apt-get download from internet or not
<llun_ved> hello guys
<hearsay> Pacchio: you don't have a /etc/apt/sources.list do you?
<hearsay> Pacchio: type the following: "apt-get install eciadsl  -s"
<hearsay> Pacchio: the -s is for testing, nothing is really installed, try it
<llun_ved> i have a question regarding USB and ZIP drive. The prototype system I installed it onto will not see these devices. I am have been using Linux (redmond free) since Oct 2003 and know how to add devices to fstab. But these alterations did not work. Any suggestions?
<erich> daniels: Hi, thanks for your strace. I somehow managed to strace my xserver. But it didn't improve my boot time much - the lastest graph (45 seconds) uses this information. still my original boot time of 30 seconds was a lot better.
<kent> hearsay, Pacchio,  eciadsl is in universe. If you dont have a working modem then you cant get it, and since eciadsl is supposed to make the modem work, its a big problem :(
<daniels> erich: typically works much better on starting a new server (i.e. sudo strace -e file -o foo Xorg :1, from within an existing session)
<daniels> whatever you do, don't gdb it from the same machine; you catch a signal, gdb halts the x server, so you can't switch away to gdb to continue it
<daniels> readahead is a very fickle beast
<daniels> if you run it after the apps that need the stuff read ahead are run, you lose, obviously
<daniels> and if you're doing it *while* you're doing other disk-slamming io, you've already lost
<hearsay> kent: how would you chat without net access?
<daniels> (you'll note on our charts that we run it in parallel with hotplug -- on thom's machine, which actually runs it, unlike scott's -- so we get hotplug slamming other resources and sleeping, while readahead slams the disk, uncontended)
<erich> daniels: yes, that was what i did, run gdm with an xvnc, and startx.
<erich> daniels: my init is highly parallelized, that probably is why it actually gets worse with readahead
<kent> hearsay, i dont use eciadsl, but my brother once had to use it. And he had that problem, since ubuntu dont ship ecidadsl, which he needed to get the net working. He got tired of his modem and bought a real ethernet-modem instead. It seems like a bad idea not to have eciadsl in main, since some people need it to get universe.
<daniels> erich: cups seems to be quite horrific
<erich> yeah, i was considering delaying startup of cups, mysql and apache to get my login screen faster.
<erich> but my init doesn't really have a concept of delaying things right now... i could of course just insert a "sleep" at the right place.
<llun_ved> hmm ... i guess i don't know the secret salute
<pb2371> hi guys, this might be just a general linux question or maybe with ubuntu it works different. How do I change runlevel? In other words, how do I make sure I can start the system and it will stay in single user mode?
<BlacKnight|> hey, could someone try to dcc me a file please?
<pb2371> this is something I would like to do in order to perform some maintenance
<kent> pb2371, /etc/inittab
<pb2371> kent: I know that but what else?
<BlacKnight|> any file
<Solatis> hmmmm
<BlacKnight|> i need to test whether bitchx and firewall work
<pb2371> just edit id:5 to id:1?
<Solatis> how come i get this message when trying to do any root-related setup:
<Solatis> ``Failed to rund gdmsetup as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<Solatis> and when i run it directly as root:
<Solatis> root@solatis3:~ # gdmsetup
<Solatis> (gdmsetup:22602): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kent> pb2371  change tho id:1 yes.
<Solatis> root@solatis3:~ #
<pb2371> BlacKnight|: ok go on
<pb2371> kenthanks I'll try
<pb2371> kent: thanks I'll try
<BlacKnight|> go on?
<pb2371> BlacKnight|: do you want to send or receive?
<BlacKnight|> receive
<pb2371> I am willing to do but don't know how with chatzilla
<pb2371> 8)
<BlacKnight|> ok
<erich> daniels: is there a way to order files by the sequence they are stored on the disc, or maybe a kernel interface to monitor file accesses?
<kent> BlacKnight|, i can send if you want to.
<pb2371> kent: you may as well tell me how to do that?
<BlacKnight|> yes please
<kent> pb2371, im using x-chat. Its just a matter of clickong on a user and choosing "send file" :)
<kent> BlacKnight|, seems to work :)
<BlacKnight|> wierd
<kent> BlacKnight|, btw, its a cool sound to use as default in gaim :)
<daniels> erich: the ideal case is xfs, where you have an online repacker, so you can tell the kernel to make a certain group of files contiguous on-disk
<BlacKnight|> why dosesnt xdcc work when i try to d/l from xdcc channels?
<BlacKnight|> is there a diff b/w xdcc and dcc?
<BlacKnight|> anyway i'm going tgo sleep
<BlacKnight|> night
<erich> daniels: that would be a reason to switch to xfs. ;-)
<kent> BlacKnight| godnight
<daniels> erich: aye
<xukun> what do I need to change to get those smal nice fonts during ubuntu boot messages?
<punkrockguy318> hey i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu but i have some questions
<punkrockguy318> does ubuntu add menu icons on application installation?
<magnuscanis> sometimes
<punkrockguy318> why not all the time?
<magnuscanis> ? - still, it's easy enough to add your own
<punkrockguy318> okay
<punkrockguy318> and did ubuntu come up with a cd burning solution besides nautilus?
<magnuscanis> not sure, haven't explored that side of things yet but I'm fairly sure there are alternatives available
<punkrockguy318> okay
<punkrockguy318> is gnucash available? or some other money management system?
<magnuscanis> I've only been using Ubuntu for just over a week myself, btw.
<punkrockguy318> oh
<mjr> gnucash is available in universe
<punkrockguy318> okay
<punkrockguy318> do you find the universe packages stable?
<magnuscanis> I've not had any problems with them yet :)
<mjr> yes
<Solatis> .. anyone has any idea why all root-administrative programs don't work on my system ? I really didn't do anything special with it yet, didn't mess with any permissions or so
<punkrockguy318> hmm
<Solatis> root@solatis3:~ # gdmsetup
<Solatis> (gdmsetup:4039): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Solatis> root@solatis3:~ #
<Pacchio> hearsay, now i'm at work
<mjr> did you do a su - ?
<magnuscanis> Solatis, are you using sudo?
<Solatis> no i am not using sudo at the moment, but when i use sudo it does it too; it doesn't load it from the menu either
<Pacchio> i've downloaded eciadsl.....deb
<punkrockguy318> hmm i might give ubuntu a try
<Pacchio> and dpkg -i .....
<magnuscanis> I can understand it not working without sudo :) but I'm mystified otherwise
<punkrockguy318> arch is nice... but there really isn't enough developers
<magnuscanis> punkrockguy318, Ubuntu is certainly worth a look
<magnuscanis> It's my favourite distro so far (admittedly not looked at v. many)
<punkrockguy318> magnuscanis, i installed it on my buddy's pc and it seemed nice
<punkrockguy318> my mother wants to use linux... and arch wouldn't be for her
<punkrockguy318> it's not reliable enough
<Solatis> what's the default password for sudo ?
<Solatis> it's not the same as for su - :)
<magnuscanis> Solatis, it should be your own user password that you set up on first install
<Solatis> which kind of... ehrm... looks strange :)
<Solatis> ahhh ok
<punkrockguy318> Debian unstable was just too confusing... even for a linux expert
<Solatis> ahhh crap that explains all those admin tools not working
<Solatis> i was using the root password :)
<magnuscanis> I'm surprised there is one, unless you set it specifically
<Solatis> i set it, i personally don't like sudo...
<punkrockguy318> how do you compare ubuntu to fedoracore3?
<Solatis> as in, i don't like having to type sudo in front of every command
<hearsay> Pacchio: everything allright now?
<Pacchio> now i'm at work tonight try at home
<Solatis> besides, i want to maintain my linux systems generic - in all the other systems i su -, it would be 'weird' to do su -s -H (or what was it) on the ubuntu workstation :)
<magnuscanis> Solatis, I'm getting used to sudo although I still prefer su for some stuff (e.g. if I want to run several root commands together)
<Pacchio> where is the conf for eciadsl?
<Solatis> yeah exactly, and when i'm setting up my system like right now, i really want that a lot :)
<magnuscanis> I have set up a root password so that I have both options available but I use sudo most of the time
<mike998> I find that sudo su is useful if I am going to be doing a fair bit of admin on my system
<reformed> sudo bash for me
<Pacchio> is there an how to for ubuntu and eciadsl???
<thenuke> what is eciadsl :I
<Pacchio> modem adsl drivers
<Pacchio> usb
<magnuscanis> I hadn't thought of doing sudo su :-/
<magnuscanis> or sudo bash
<Pacchio> :\
<pb2371> BlacKnight|: do you mind a quick send "test"
<Cred> If installing new versions with dpkg should old version be removed first? I'm trying to update ATI drivers.
<wezzer> hello all
<magnuscanis> hi
<wezzer> how do you do?
<kent> Cred, if you update with synaptic or apt then it should be upgraded automatic.
<magnuscanis> wezzer, I'm fine thanks.  And you?
<wezzer> fine :)
<wezzer> just came from a flight
<Cred> kent, this I'm going to do manually. Downloaded an package from (apparently) daniels homepage (fglrtx).
<kent> Cred, i just read the man-page for dpkg, and although im not sure, it  seems like dpkg will remove the old and upgrade to the new.
<Nivlem> ogra: You up and about?
<Cred> kent, I was unsure about that too. It's lacking command "upgrade" so I guess it's safe to just install "over" the old.. Well, I'll try.
<Nivlem> Can anyone explain how it would be possible that mac-fdisk shows /dev/sdb and the partition map when this device isn't plugged in and hasn't been since before reboot this morning?
<kent> Cred, try it and see how it goes. Just do a "dpkg -l" and see if you find two versions there :)
<Cred> kent, nope. Only one, seems to be working. I need to .. reboot (since it's fglrx) to see if it really works..
<kent> Cred, press "ctrl+alt+backspace". You dont need to reboot to restart X (and the drivers for it).  Perhaps logout first.
<llun_ved> Hehe. It took me months to get out of the "Reboot" mentality after any system change.
<Synek> eheh
<llun_ved> Then I learned life was actually plesant.
<kent> its not realy the worlds most worst thing to reboot,  but its some times realy not needed.
<llun_ved> kent: I have a 120 clients and three servers. Only one is a Linux box in a closed MS shop. I really despize "reboots"
<Nivlem> Where would ubuntu be getting bad information about devices attached to it via firewire? hotplug, or udev
<Marceldebian> Hi. Where do you find the changelogs for Hoary packages ? Thanks
<Potaje> wenas
<Solatis> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/ubuntu.png
<Solatis> anyone knows where to get this wallpaper ?
<kent> llun_ved, my biggest problem is when i have azureus or something like that running a download of, like say..a good movie (The young once!). Those times i realy hate it when i need to reboot.
<llun_ved> heh
* foxfuz is away: off
<Cred> kent, I've got problems ;)
<llun_ved> It is almost sheer joy to come home to my Linux box. I currently drive Slackware with Dropline GNOME. I am seriously looking at Ubuntu. My only issues have been wiith an internal Zip drive and a USB Flashdrive.
<llun_ved> I believe the design behind Ubuntu is on the right track for professional-level Linux.
<Nivlem> llun_ved: Well all I can say is that Ubuntu picked up all 3 of my firewire devices that are connected externally through a hub..worked great..don't think you will have any problems...
<kent> Cred, the driver is not working?
<Cred> kent, [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 5148 using kernel context 0
<Cred> I guess the driver would work but something is mixed up..
<wezzer> hey, does ubuntu's kernel work with ati drivers ok?
<Cred> Sure
<kent> Cred, perhaps try to reboot? it might be that it uses a kernel module that needs to be reloaded?  Im not an expert ;)
<Cred> kent, I tried rebooting. Two times already..
<llun_ved> I am impressed that Ubuntu doesn't have massive over bloat. Albeit it was my first "Debian" install.
<llun_ved> The decompression of files took me by surprise.
<cuser> hello everyone
<Gwildor> hi
<llun_ved> hello
<kent> Cred, revert to the old drivers, perhaps?
<cuser> I just got a copy of the software and I am yet to try it
<Gwildor> what are you waiting for?
<cuser> can anyone tell me what kind of packages it supports
<Marceldebian> No one knows where I can access the changelog for a particular ubuntu package ?
<Gwildor> cuser, .deb
<cuser> I tried the live cd and really I am impressed
<cuser> is it very good for networking and development
<cuser> thanks Gwildor
<Gwildor> idk.....one computer....dont develop
<Gwildor> np :)
<cuser> so assuming I want to develope on it where do i get necessary packages to install
<Gwildor> cuser, synaptic......apt-get
<originalbrownste> does anyone know if BT still use usb cable modems please?
<cuser> pls Gwildor dont get what is synaptics
<Brennos> just wondering is the ppc64 platform supported under Ubuntu?
<Gwildor> cuser, GUI for apt-get
<Gwildor> Brennos, yup
<cuser> ok
<Gwildor> Brennos, sorry.....there is ppc...so i think so
<cuser> thanks
<Gwildor> g5's are 64 bit.......it should go
<Brennos> sure?
<Gwildor> g4'2 are too...arent they
<Brennos> g4's are 32bit
<Cred> kent, kent now it works.
<Cred> kent, I didn't update linux-restricted
<Gwildor> Brennos, g4 is 64
<originalbrownste> Ive got a mate who is about to try ubuntu (i already use it) but thought I would check out if it can detect and install drivers for usb modems so anyone using one please?
<llun_ved> oh good lord. doesn't this moron know i check my system logs. brb. got to drop someone.
<Gwildor> Brennos, look here     http://www.apple-history.com/noframes/body.php?page=gallery&model=g4_quicksilver
<Gwildor> Data Path: 64 bit
<jdub> good morning freedom lovers
<miausX> hi!!
<Rotund> hello
<Rotund> anyone know if hoary's new kernel includes inotify support?
<Cred> Too bad BF1942 still crashes :(
<miausX> no idea Rotund
<kent> Gwildor, usb-modems are a hell for all linux distributions.  You will have to use the  eciadsl-driver, and its realy hard.  (If you meen usb-modems, like non-ethernet modems.)
<kent> Ohmer, that should have been to originalbrownste and not Gwildor :(
<Gwildor> tis ok :)
<miausX> hum... I'm trying to run bootlogd, I have enabled it in /etc/default/bootlogd, but I see that Ubuntu uses a "new console device" (major 5, minor 1). In the man page, section bugs, the author sais that I need to append a line to the kernel boot options, console=<something>
<kent> haha,  and i wrote the last message to ohmer, which i didn't meen to. haha, im tired :)
<originalbrownste> kent, thanks, I remember in the past seeing posts about it being difficult and wondered if it had become any easier, I guess his best bet then is to get a compatible adsl router
<originalbrownste> kent, he's never used linux before and i want it to work for him
<kent> originalbrownste, or getting an ethernet-modem. I think the companys doing the usb-modems dont release specs and stuff, so making drivers is hard :(
<miausX> any idea about what should I put in console=? please, excuse my bad english ;)
<originalbrownste> kent, yes with a standard ethernet connecter
<kent> originalbrownste, that sounds as if it will work. After the internet is working, using ubuntu is very easy :)
<Rotund> miausX: it goes in your grub.conf
<Rotund> It should be under boot I believe
<miausX> Rotund, humm... yes, I know, I put that on /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I don't know what to put in console=
<Rotund> sorry, they haven't updated yet.  it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<miausX> hehehe, yes :)
<Rotund> oh =)
<Rotund> I don't know that part.  I thought it had said
<originalbrownste> kent, yep it sure is, I was amazed how it detected everything on my computer correctly - particularly my internal usb 7in1 card reader - it just worked!!!
<originalbrownste> kent, Im not used to such luxuries :)
<miausX> Rotund, I'll try console=/dev/tty1 (and pray) ;D
<Rotund> there ya go
<kent> originalbrownste, i dont have much devices, but those i have work well :)
<originalbrownste> kent, what did you use before ubuntu?
<kent> originalbrownste, Fedora Core. it workes good aswell, but i like ubuntu better.
<originalbrownste> kent, ah Fedora Core, I nearly gave that another go, I hadn't tried it since they'd introduced 'yum' package management, before that at least rpm systems where hell.  I always loved Debian so when I heard about Ubuntu I had to try it and now I'm sold on it!
<kent> originalbrownste, my only problems is that it boots very slow, :(
<Hikaru79> Hey, can anyone think of a Linux distribution who's LiveCD comes with Sun's Java compiler? (And preferrably some sort of IDE, but not neccesarily)?
<scoon> Hikaru79, no
<Hikaru79> =( None?
<scoon> Hikaru79, good luck getting one with that as well
<kent> Hikaru79, dont sun have a live cd now?  it might come with suns java  ;)
<scoon> Hikaru79, maybe you would find one w/ one of the free java's
<Hikaru79> =O Sun have a LiveCD? For Solaris, you mean?
<jdong> anyone alive in here?
<originalbrownste> im hangin on!
<kent> Hikaru79, http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2004-January/009336.html    i have not found the livecd (just did a quick search now) but that page mentions it..
<originalbrownste> im recovering from my company xmas do - ive been ill for the last 12 hours :(
<foo_>  hi all, someone could tell me how to set up a dialup connecton with beatrix?
<Hikaru79> foo_, try #beatrix
* originalbrownste googles for beatrix
<Gwildor> foo_, getting the run around??
<Gwildor> foo_, no help in knoppic?
<Gwildor> knoppix?
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, it is a knoppix/ubuntu based live cd with gnome2.8
* originalbrownste wonders at the choice of black cat as a logo
<originalbrownste> Gwildor, ah
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, thats is beatrix, the cat is the logo, and also shares the name
<originalbrownste> hehe
<Hikaru79|Breakfa> Thanks, kent :)
<Hikaru79|Breakfa> At least I know what to look for now
<Gwildor> there is another cat oscar........the server for beatrix is oskartix
<originalbrownste> your kidding me right?
* originalbrownste searches for oskartix
<Hikaru79|Breakfa> no, originalbrownste, he's serious :P But oskartix hasn't been released yet
<originalbrownste> ah, vapour ware, :)
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, the plan is to have workstations with flash drives, with no free space, and save all of your work on the server
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, would b for like an office
<Gwildor> but bea is usable at home as well..............not default like that
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, http://watsky.net/
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, http://www.watsky.net/next.html
<originalbrownste> Gwildor, just reading the 'what is it' page, very interesting
<Gwildor> yeah
<Gwildor> originalbrownste, hmmm, the "what it is" lik sends me to downloads?
<originalbrownste> Gwildor, http://www.watsky.net/whatisit.html
<originalbrownste> Gwildor, its working for Me?
<nixman> anyone knows where the kernel-source package (2.6.8.1) is for the kernel that came with ubuntu (hoary) ? apt does not see any kernel-source-2.6.8.*
<jdub> nixman: apt-cache search linux-source
<llun_ved> I was just reading an e-mail and it triggered a question. Is there a way to put Ubuntu on a USB falshdrive
<llun_ved> flashdrive
<StyXman> wow, so much people
<StyXman> hi all
<StyXman> simple quetion:
<originalbrownste> hi
<wood1> Hi to all
<StyXman> is it sane to mix debian/unstable with haory?
<nixman> jdub, thanks
<Pacchio> anyone use adsl usb modem with ubuntu?
<StyXman> er, hoary?
<wood1> By the way guys, how many of you have already received the free Ubuntu CDs ?
<kent> StyXman, i would not do it.
<StyXman> kent: aha?
<gangalino> how do you check the version of debian Warty Warthog is?
<StyXman> wood1: I know people in .ar and .uy who already received the cd's
<Pacchio> with fedora core 3 i have no problem for modem adsl usb
<Gwildor> llun_ved, beatrix is working on it.....will be done soon...just working ouyt the bugs
<jdub> gabe: cat /etc/lsb-release
<kent> StyXman, well, ubuntu unstable have bleeding-edge packages, so why mix the two?
<Pacchio> but ubuntu i want try it :)
<StyXman> kent: hmm
<Bobalamer> hello
<StyXman> kent: I think hoary as bleeding edge, and unstable as leading edge (i.e., just a little behind)
<wood1> Amaranth, are you there ?
<StyXman> but afaik unstable has more soft, is it so?
<Pacchio> is there an italian here?
<kent> StyXman, well, with ubuntu unstable i mean hoary, and mixing them seems like a bad idea, since i cant see what the other have that the other one dont. ?
<StyXman> Pacchio: what modem? I've had problems with the amigo
<Pacchio> ericsson hm120dp
<wood1> Well 50% of Internal modems don't work in Linux
<StyXman> kent: you said ubuntu unstable?
<Pacchio> external is
<wood1> But 95% external modem's work well in Linux
<llun_ved> Gwildor, ty. I am new to Ubuntu. So I am not aware of who is working on what. From what I have seen and played with, I like what the Ubuntu development team are doing with this Linux.
<Pacchio> how install it?
<kent> StyXman, i ment ubuntu hoary :)  Horary=unstable, sort of.
<wood1> Install what ?
<Gwildor> llun_ved, that was from #beatrix......it is a ubuntu/knoppix based live cd with gnome 2.8
<wood1> Pacchio
<Bobalamer> what are the progam in ubuntu to setup the Xconf ?
<Pacchio> driver modem
<tim1> has anybody here some experience with beagle ?
<wood1> Are you in your bash terminal ?
<StyXman> er, maybe hoary>=unstable? in package versions...
<Pacchio> nope now i'm at work
<Gwildor> llun_ved, the dev hands in the room alot....name is oskar...something
<StyXman> and also, hoary has xorg :)
<gangalino> how do you find the debian version of warty?
<Pacchio> but i'll find u
<llun_ved> ah
<wood1> So your home PC has Ubuntu installed
<wood1> and you probably dual boot that with Windows
<StyXman> gangalino: simple, is not debian
<Pacchio> yes at home
<kent> StyXman, dont get my wrong ubuntu hoary and debian unstable is not the same. I just ment that ubuntu hoary could be regarded as ubuntu unstable right now.
<wood1> Well when you go back home, open the GNOME bash terminal
<StyXman> ah
<Gwildor> llun_ved, watsky.net if you want to read more
<StyXman> kent: ok, let me see if i have the facts right
<Pacchio> wood1 ok and after
<wood1> Pacchio and login as root
<wood1> or Just do:  sudo -s
<Pacchio> dpkg -i eciadsl....?
<wood1> After that
<wood1> at the terminal $ type:    pppconfig
<StyXman> does hoary have the same # of packages than unstable? unstable has ~16k now...
<wezzer> hey, what kind of internet radios does gnome's music play? I didn't get .m3u station to work...
<kent> StyXman, dont know that. But do you realy need all of them? I think not.
<StyXman> wood1: won't it be pppoeconf?
<Pacchio> but i must install eciadsl?
<gangalino> ubuntu is debian-based, right? I ask because I want to install a late version of aim
<wood1> Are you using a Dial-Up modem or ISDN modem ?
<Pacchio> at home adsl modem
<StyXman> kent: well, not *all*, but I use debian becuase its soft availability
<Pacchio> usb
<wood1> Are you using the PPPoE protocol ?
<StyXman> gangalino: switch to hoary then
<Pacchio> wood1, i think yes
<gangalino> how about just answering my original question, which would simply let me install 1 package instead of upgrading the whole OS
<StyXman> gangalino: well, I mixed a little debian and ubuntu, but hasn't tested it very much
<jdong> unfortunately lots of time, you can't do that
<StyXman> it *seems* to work
<jdong> especially as warty diverges from sid and hoary
<gangalino> I just remembered- uname -r
<Pacchio> when i install the package eciadsl.deb i don't find the eciadsl-conf.tk
<gangalino> much simpler
<StyXman> gangalino: that gives you kernel version
<noda> daniels: ping
<StyXman> I have debian unstable, but uname -r gives me 2.4.19-via8237
<gangalino> how do the ubuntu kernel versions match up against debian kernels?
<noda> daniels: bug #1503 has been marked a duplicate of #1258 (which was solved), but I still experience #1503.
<noda> gangalino: They have more features!
* noda likes MPPE support :)
<StyXman> noda: that's interesting
* tim1 likes inotify enabled by default
<Treenaks> tim1: get 2.6.9
<Treenaks> tim1: :)
<Pacchio> :\
<Pacchio> wood1, ...
<tim1> tim@ubuntu ~ $ uname -r
<tim1> 2.6.9-1-686-smp
<tim1> :)
<noda> mmm, smp...
<UrkeMMI> hi
<gangalino> this is what I'm asking about- http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp?aolp=#features which 1 should I try to install?
<UrkeMMI> how I can change time of files in ubuntu?
* noda is strongly considering replacing his Debian desktop with Ubuntu... no more kernel recompiles, mmmmmm...
<originalbrownste> cya all
<GotD0t> gangalino: that version will probably have adds and be annoying, just use gaim
<noda> gangalino: Why not use gaim? It's installed by default
<gangalino> I want to get file transfers and put up my buddy icon- real high-level stuff ya know
<noda> gangalino: Gaim does that
<gangalino> how do I configure my own buddy icon?
<StyXman> gangalino: take it as if it were a debian 3.0+
<noda> gangalino: Edit your account
<daniels> noda: what sort of laptop do you have?
<noda> daniels: Dell Inspiron 600m, with Radeon 9000 Mobility
<daniels> noda: ok, you almost certainly are seeing #3300, then
<noda> daniels: Yes, but #3300 was fixed
<daniels> in 2.6.9, yes
<noda> daniels: (and it *was* fixed, I don't get crashes any more)
<wood1> Pacchio, how do you connect to the Internet with your modem from Home ?
<daniels> right
<noda> daniels: So should I put a comment on #1503?
<wood1> Treenaks, how are you ?
<gangalino> thanks for helping an idiot like me out
<wood1> are you there ?
<Treenaks> wood1: ish
<wood1> Well long time no see
<Pacchio> with windows for now
<daniels> noda: yeah.  does changing it to chvt 1, solve it for you?
<wood1> How do  you connect to the Internet from Windows ?
<noda> daniels: One sec :)
<wood1> Why don't you query your modem using: pppconfig ?
<noda> daniels: nope
<daniels> noda: and it works if you uncomment the chvt line?
<noda> daniels: Could it be that when the Radeon driver is unloaded the screen is turned on?
<wood1> Does it show in the Device Manager list in>Computer>System Configuration> Device Manager ?
<daniels> noda: looks like it's just the radeonfb driver sucking
<daniels> noda: alternately, does it work if you change it to 'chvt 1; sleep 3'?
<noda> daniels: Works when I comment the chvt line
<wood1> Treenaks, do you have any idea about openMosix Linux Clustering ?
<noda> daniels: You mean sleep 3; chvt 1? (the other doesn't work)
<Treenaks> wood1: yes, google.com
<noda> daniels: Neither works :)
<wood1> You see, I have to look after some 12 Pentium II machines where I have installed Ubuntu Linux
<wood1> But the problem is that they are very slow and I was thinking about using Linux Clustering to lessen the burden
<noda> daniels: I have both radeon and vesafb modules loaded... is that normal?
<daniels> noda: radeon is DRI for X
<noda> daniels: Okay, just checking :)
<daniels> radeonfb might give you more joy than vesafb, but I can't remember how to enable it off the top of my head
<wood1> So can somebody give me some hints about using some kind of Linux Clustering to use the 12 Linux machines into a single cluster
<noda> daniels: Hrm. Well, I don't really have that much time to play around right now, actually. I have a huge exam on Tuesday in a class I'm not doing well in :)
<wood1> Pacchio, have you tried detecting your ISDN modem using:   ppppoeconf  ???
<noda> daniels: Should I reopen the bug, or should I just come here and bug you when I have more time? :)
<Pacchio> pppoe = ethernet?
<wood1> Pucchio, pppoeconf
<Pacchio> for ethernet modem
<daniels> noda: if you reopen, that's cool
<wood1> Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet
<wood1> pppoe
<Pacchio> it is
<noda> daniels: Okay, will do
<daniels> noda: cheers
<Pacchio> my modem is adsl usb
<wood1> Well I think PPPoE is not your case
<wood1> Just type: pppconfig
<noda> daniels: Thanks for your help. And now, I must go wrap my head around bode plots :)
<wood1> And see if that program detects your USB Modem
<daniels> noda: g'luck with your exam
* noda comments out the chvt lines and is happy
<noda> daniels: Thanks :)
<Pacchio> ok wood1
<Pacchio> tonight i try
<Pacchio> now i can't
<wood1> Do you know the Port that your USB Modem connects in Windows ?
<jdong> daniels: while I'm here, are there any plans for a packages.ubuntu.com?
<daniels> jdong: not sure, sorry, but it would certainly be cool
<jdong> yeah, definitely
<jdong> daniels: The winehq wine-20041201: any plans to put it in Hoary....
<jdong> I don't like backporting apps to Warty that are newer than Hoary! LOL
<jdong> but it seems to be in nice working condition.
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to set the default browser to be firefox, but make it so it always opens on the same display... ive tried adding the -display=0.0 or w/e command to the default browser... and it works from my 0.1 display, but if i try to open a link from my 0.0 display it tries to open a new instance of firefox instead of opening in a new tab or window
<jdong> something about mozilla-x-remote-client or something like that??
<mjr> I think you want to write a wrapper script that explicitly tells it to use .0
<mjr> (or try xinerama)
<daniels> jdong: again, i'm not sure, sorry; since it's in universe, it wouldn't be done by our core team, but i'm sure an eager packager from the community could jump in to help ...
<GotD0t> mjr: well it always opens it up on the correct display, its just when it gets opened from .0 it tries to open another firefox instance
* daniels goes off to break his X again.
<mjr> oh right, parse error
<jdong> daniels: It's already packaged into a .deb specifically for Warty; I don't see much more effort than an upload to include it!
<GotD0t> mjr: i dont like xinerama, i like my two distinct desktops
<jdong> daniels: discussion here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6745
<daniels> jdong: looks pretty slick.  i'll check it out, kick me in a few days if i haven't done anything useful
<daniels> x breaking time now
<jdong> lol, go have fun!
<GotD0t> daniels: how about some acceleration fixing time ;-)
<jdong> if you can find bin laden and fix the whole palestinian border thing too.....
<jdong> what an act for humanity!
<jdong> (I'll backport it to warty ;))
<Pacchio> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php
<Pacchio> that are the drivers
<CaseysZ28_> morning everyone
<CaseysZ28_> i have an amd64 machine and i want to install gkrellm but it is not in the repsoitories
<CaseysZ28_> how would i do this?
<jdong> can you apt-get source --compile it?
<CaseysZ28_> i tried to download the source from freshmeat.net and compile it but it didn't work
<CaseysZ28_> i read in the forums that the sarge packages would work but i can't find those either
<Fwiffo> does anyone know id the lrmi library is availible anywhere for ubuntu?
<Fwiffo> I can't seem to find a .deb for it
<CaseysZ28_> does apt-get source --compile not download the dependencies?
<mjr> no, apt-get build-dep for them
<jcoventry> hello
<jcoventry> i have successfully installed vlc and gnome-vlc onto Ubuntu linux...but when i select 'VLC for GNOME' from the Multimedia menu in the Applications list, nothing happens!
<jcoventry> anyone?
<amathis> jcoventry: try running it command line and see if it outputs errors
<jcoventry> it does.
<CaseysZ28_> ok i have all of the dependencies but libgtop-dev
<CaseysZ28_> and it is not in the repositories
<CaseysZ28_> how to get it?
<wezzer> anyone who'd like to help me with a soundcard problem?
<CaseysZ28_> what kind of card?
<wezzer> I have 2 soundcards, one is integrated to motherboard and another is PCI-soundblaster-audigy
<CaseysZ28_> modprobe emu10k1
<wezzer> problem is, that there is no alsaconf in ubuntu so I can't define default-soundcard
<wezzer> so ubuntu sets integrated card to default, because it modprobes it first
<wezzer> any ideas how can I set that it founds SB audigy first and sets that as a default-soundcard?
<CaseysZ28_> try turning off the one on the board
<wezzer> I need 2 soundcards
<wezzer> that's why I can't
<CaseysZ28_> it set my sound blaster live first over my built on sound
<CaseysZ28_> does the audigy show up in the device manager?
<wezzer> yes it does
<__learner__> hi
<wezzer> hi
<CaseysZ28_> try to apt-get install alsa-utils and see if that gives you alsaconf
<amathis> jcoventry: what are the errors?
<wezzer> CaseysZ28_: "alsa-utils is already the newest version."
<CaseysZ28_> my card is using the OSS drivers
<CaseysZ28_> k
<defunkt> anyone have quake3 working in ubuntu in here?
<wezzer> CaseysZ28_: should I have universe added before apt-get install alsa-utils?
<CaseysZ28_> i have universe and multiverse added and it gave me the same thing
<wezzer> okay...
<jcoventry> amathis: Illegal instruction
<CaseysZ28_> when you run alsamixer what card does it show for you?
<wezzer> motherboard integrated one
<zanni> hello
<GotD0t> hi
<zanni> I have one problem whit the boot of ubuntu in one ubuntu
<GotD0t> what happens?
<zanni> only boot the macos
<zanni> :(
<GotD0t> oh
<zanni> the yaboot.conf is missing
<GotD0t> i don't know about dual booting with OS X
<zanni> :( thanks...
<foursti> How do I open secure shell connection from outside?
<GotD0t> you need a SSH client and you need to know the IP of the server comp
<foursti> we have all that information, how do i enable that specific port?
<GotD0t> are you behind a router?
<foursti> yes
<mjr> have you installed openssh-server?
<mjr> if not, install it
<GotD0t> what type of router?
<GotD0t> foursti: look in the doccumentation for your router on how to enable port forwarding
<foursti> we installed ssh-server, we know how to configure the router is there a port we have to open for the server itself? is it 22
<foursti> How do I start ssh-server on my linux?
<GotD0t> it is 22
<GotD0t> but i suggest openssh-server
<GotD0t> look at the man pages for it
<foursti> We got openssh-server. I will read man pages on how to start it.  Thanks for help.
<jdub> http://192.168.0.77:8800/
<jdub> ^ theora stream
<Treenaks> jdub: poke a hole in the firewall! :)_
<pluesch0r> evening! is it possible to execute 32-bit code when running amd64?
<pluesch0r> in ubuntu, that is ..
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: that depends on the 32-bit code and how it's linked and everything
<pluesch0r> Treenaks: i'm merely thinking 'bout the macromedia flash plugin. ;)
<moquist> anybody here speak French?
<pluesch0r> since i can compile anything else on my own.
<Treenaks> moquist: ask again in #ubuntu-fr
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: you don't need to compile, get the packages from universe
<moquist> Treenaks: might have better luck there, yeah.  :)
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: and I think flash is one of the "notably unsupported" packages
<Treenaks> moquist: :)
<jcoventry> can anyone help me
<Treenaks> jcoventry: that depends on the problem :)
<Synek> :)
<maruen> somebody could help me how to install xfce in ubuntu?
<mjr> pluesch0r, eg. the openoffice package does that, but it's kinda kludgish; if you really need to run 32-bit packages, your best bet is to probably set up a 32-bit chroot environment
<jcoventry> i have successfully installed vlc and gnome-vlc onto Ubuntu linux...but when i select 'VLC for GNOME' from the Multimedia menu in the Applications list, nothing happens!
<pluesch0r> i see .. well, that's the same problem as on debian, then.
<mjr> pluesch0r, basically yes
<iz> jcoventry, try to start it in a terminal a watch what happens
<jcoventry> i get an error
<pluesch0r> *sigh*
<iz> jcoventry, what sort of error?
<jcoventry> iz, the error is "Illegal Instruction"
<iz> ai
<pluesch0r> mjr: when asking in the debian-channel, the answer to the question when 32bit-binary-support would be added in the amd64-tree was "after sarge" .. is there any information when this will be possible on ubuntu?
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: in hoary :)
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: (i.e. after warty ;))
<mjr> I don't know spesifics
<pluesch0r> Treenaks: yeah well, hoary can already be installed.
<mjr> (will it really be in hoary?)
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: it's not done yet
<Q-FUNK> pluesch0r: if you dare try Hoardy, simply substitute all occurences of warty in sources.list, it's already there although it's a moving target.
<pluesch0r> Treenaks: is it planned?
<Treenaks> mjr: I think it might be
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: not really as a goal
<pluesch0r> Q-FUNK: i know, did that. broke my system nicely. :)
<Treenaks> pluesch0r: more as a "would be nice if"
<pluesch0r> i see.
<Q-FUNK> pluesch0r: ouch
<pluesch0r> Q-FUNK: ah well, i expected it.
<pluesch0r> :)
<Q-FUNK> tried pinning warty as higher priority in apt/preferences?
<pluesch0r> no, i re-installed warty.
<pluesch0r> and my laptop will stay on warty.
<jcoventry> well, iz??
<Q-FUNK> here, I've got the whole sheebang in my sources, and use apt/preferences to sort out the priorities between testing/unstable/experimental/warty/hoary.
<Treenaks> jcoventry: I have no idea
<pluesch0r> mhm
<iz> jcoventry, sorry
<jcoventry> damn.
<jcoventry> if only Totem Movie Player had QuickTime support...
<thomasvs> jdub: ping ?
<pluesch0r> so .. what do i need to do to watch flashed webpages on amd64? re-install ubuntu/386 all over again?
<thomasvs> jcoventry: FREEDOM !
<jcoventry> lol.
<mjr> :)
<CraHan> is there something I can do to get the gnome menu working correctly again?
<CraHan> as an intermediate solution?
<Riddell> jcoventry: it should do with the xine backend
<jcoventry> riddell, english?:P
<Riddell> jcoventry: install totem-xine and w32codecs (the last one comes from the marillat repository)
<choisy> hi there
<iz> jcoventry, try http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<jcoventry> ok, riddell.
<jcoventry> ok, checking the link, iz
<choisy> what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jdub> choisy: dist-upgrade will add and remove packages to resolve the upgrade
<mjr> latter may install new packages and remove old ones when required
* Se7h X-Men
<lil_anthony> whats the file in terminal to edit the ifconfig? like i used it one time before to set my static ip but i need to change it
<Tomcat_> lil_anthony: /etc/network/interfaces usually
<Tomcat_> lil_anthony: But you might want to check the network setup GUIs Ubuntu has.
<lil_anthony> ok thanks i just found it right before you typed
<lil_anthony> thanks again
<Tomcat_> :] 
<lil_anthony> i was using interface instead of interfaces
<lil_anthony> haha
<jcoventry> riddell, i've installed xine
<jcoventry> libdvdcss2 installation wont work because it says the package is obselete
<Riddell> jcoventry: what sources are you using?
<jcoventry> i'm simply trying sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<jcoventry> riddell, i'm also having problems installing w32codecs
<jcoventry> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<Synek> hm
<Synek> I've compiled mplayer and it has everything i need
<Shufla> hello :)
<Shufla> i think there's problem on www.ubuntulinux.org website
<poky> hi
<Shufla> i cannot access howto with k3b, where is it?
<Shufla> i've used search tool from plone and from wiki to find k3b, there's only italian version...
<poky> anyone here who speaks german and can help me with centrino wlan?? :-/ sorry for my bad english
<treed> poky: that was pretty good english, actually
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, did u add the extra repository?
<jcoventry> how do i do that
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<hearsay> poky:  linux.de
<poky> cvxc/join #linux.de
<poky> argh sry
<sm> hi all.. gnome panel is hanging on startup, anyone know how to reset it to default ?
<jcoventry> yes, i have already done that
<jcoventry> oh wait,
<jcoventry> my mistake, only part of that.
<jiyuu0> hehe
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, do an apt-get update first
<jiyuu0> then only apt-get install <package>
<jiyuu0> or use synaptic... easier
<jcoventry> ok, am doing.
<Maurik> newbie needs sum help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7818
<jcoventry> ok now what, jiyuu0
<jiyuu0> which part did u finish?
<jcoventry> the apt-get update
<jiyuu0> now apt-get install w32codecs
<Maurik> is ubuntu ok to install on ntfs?!
<jiyuu0> u can't install on it
<Maurik> fuck :@
<mjr> Maurik, XP would probably not like you installing on your current C partition
<jcoventry> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<jiyuu0> that's weird... let me check whether the site is down
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, u did add these into sources.list right?
<jiyuu0>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<jiyuu0> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<jiyuu0> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<jcoventry> let me check
<aleswy> hola
<jiyuu0> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<aleswy> ubuntu in spanish?
<jcoventry> yes i did!
<jcoventry> heh i use sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jiyuu0> shud be ok
<jcoventry> so whats the prob#
<jiyuu0> try use synaptic
<Rocha> Hello
<jcoventry> ok
<aleswy> wich server for spanish ubuntu
<jcoventry> search for what?
<Rocha> How can I watch videos in Totem?
<Rocha> MPEG videos
<jiyuu0> w32codecs
<Treenaks> aleswy: just get the "normal" ubuntu, and choose Spanish language in the installer
<Rocha> I already have that package.
<jcoventry> Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jcoventry> i get this error when opening Synaptic...
<jiyuu0> ignore
<Treenaks> aleswy: next versions will ahve even better localization support/localized versions
<jcoventry> k
<jiyuu0> that means u haven apt-get update
<aleswy> no , chanel in spanish about ubuntu
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, once open
<jiyuu0> press Reload
<Treenaks> aleswy: oh! try #ubuntu-es
<jiyuu0> then only search
<jcoventry> ok
<aleswy> ah ok
<aleswy> thank you
<jcoventry> it failed to get the ftp.nerim.net ones
<jcoventry> but it did the rest
<CraHan> holy speedup batman!, that bootup chart seems quite impressive
<CraHan> http://www.planetarytramp.net/bootchart/bootchart-20041210-1752.png
<CraHan> 35 seconds?
<CraHan> impressive
<Treenaks> CraHan: you should see daniels's X boot
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, no wonder... w32codecs is there
<jiyuu0> try ping it
<CraHan> Treenaks: what hardware is this?
<CraHan> I mean, I have a p3 750MHz laptop
<CraHan> just timed my startup until gdm loginscreen and it was 1m34s
<CraHan> with hoary and kernel 2.6.9-1
<jcoventry> jiyuuO, ?
<CraHan> guess I could use some speedup lovin :)
<jcoventry> oh yea , lol
<jiyuu0> go teminal and ping ftp.nerim.net
<Rocha> w32codecs downloads an "essentials..." file
<jcoventry> k
<jcoventry> PING metroid.nerim.net (62.4.16.80) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jcoventry> it pinged it
<Rocha> It should install the codecs!
<mjr> nerim has had intermittent problems
<jiyuu0> ya it shud
<Rocha> But I can only listen to the mpg sound, but i can't see the image.
<mjr> try again a bit later
<jiyuu0> actually who maintains nerim?
<jcoventry> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jcoventry> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jiyuu0> ether synaptic is open and u try to issue apt-get
<jcoventry> i get these errors when doin apt-get install win32codecs
<Treenaks> sudo <whateveryoudid>
<jiyuu0> close synaptic
<jcoventry> ah, of course...
<jcoventry> <-- Potn has quit
<jcoventry> woops
<jcoventry> lol
<jcoventry> silly clipboard
<jcoventry> E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<RESET> anyone use modem usb adsl?
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, is w32codecs
<jiyuu0> not win32codecs
<Rocha> jcoventry, w32codecs
<jcoventry> ok
<jcoventry> same error!!!!!
<Rocha> You must add the multiverse repository
<jcoventry> i did..
<jcoventry> we've been through that
<jiyuu0> try libdvdcss2
<Rocha> Strange
<jcoventry> i already have tried libdvdcss2
<Rocha> I also can't watch dvd's in totem
<jcoventry> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<jiyuu0> jcoventry, when u did sudo apt-get update
<jiyuu0> any errors?
<jcoventry> yes
<jiyuu0> what errors?
<jcoventry> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<jcoventry> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<jcoventry> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<Synek> powerpc?
<jiyuu0> i was about to say the ame
<jcoventry> i am on PPC
<Synek> oh :)
<jiyuu0> oic
<jcoventry> lol.
<Synek> hehehe
<jcoventry> using an imac,...
<jiyuu0> i have no experience in imac
<jiyuu0> :(
<Synek> neither do i
<jcoventry> it shouldn't matter
<jcoventry> since the software is the same
<jcoventry> (ubuntu  that is)
<jiyuu0> but based on ur error
<jiyuu0> i think u point to wrong repo
<jiyuu0> because it can't find it
<jcoventry> where could i find the right one
<Synek> hm, maybe there isn't w32.. in ppc repo?
<jcoventry> thats a thought
<Synek> jcoventry: compile one yourself
<mjr> ubuntu is the same, marillat exists only for x86, and you can't use x86 windows codecs on ppc
<jcoventry> synek, not sure how.
<Rocha> I just did "apt-get install w32codecs" and it downloads a "essential-20040704.tar.bz2" to /tmp
<Rocha> What do I do with it?
<jcoventry> uncompress it
<Synek> Rocha: bunzip2 ess...
<Synek> then tar -xvf es...
<Rocha> tar xjf
<Rocha> j for bzip
<Synek> cd es..., .configure, make, make_install
<mjr> totem-xine should play most usual stuff by itself, as with the rest, you're out of luck; support free codecs
<Rocha> ohh, some dll's1
<Rocha> ohh, some dll's!
<Rocha> Where do I put them?
<jiyuu0> copy em to /usr/lib/win32
<Rocha> ok
<jcoventry> can xine play quicktime files
<jcoventry> i managed to install xine
<Synek> I've built mplayer .deb, all needed cocdecs included :)
<Rocha> the files are already there
<jcoventry> can xine play quicktime files?
<jiyuu0> if u have the codecs
<Rocha> i think apt-get uncompressed them
<jiyuu0> yes
<jcoventry> has anyone tried using PearPC on x86 ubuntu yet?
<mjr> jcoventry, yes it can, those which use supported codecs
<kent> how come the fonts in qt/kde programs is so ugly in Ubuntu warty? how do i change them to something better, without installing all the kde desktop,
<Rocha> Since the files are already in /usr/lib/win32, totem should use them right?
<jiyuu0> shud
<Rocha> I'm using totem with gstreamer, i must use xine instead?
<jiyuu0> totem with gstreamer not so good
<jiyuu0> use gxine or xine-ui
<kent> Rocha, i think totem-gstreamer dont use those codecs. The xine-backend will.
<jcoventry> has anyone tried using PearPC on x86 ubuntu yet?
<Rocha> How can I switch from gstreamer to xine?
<kent> jcoventry, what is PearPC?
<Rocha> kent, a pc emulator
<jcoventry> PearPC is a PPC emulator
<kent> Rocha, install totem-xine with synaptic.
<jiyuu0> Rocha, jus aptget
<Rocha> kent, a ppc emulator
<Rocha> kent, ok
<RuffianSoldier> upgrading to hoary was a sinch
<Rocha> "to be removed, totem-gstreamer, ubuntu-desktop"
<Rocha> is this ok?
<jcoventry> is there any sort of stickies program for Ubuntu?
<Rocha> jcoventry, yellow notes?
<jcoventry> yes
<Rocha> right-click on the panel
<Rocha> Add the applet "Sticky Notes"
<jcoventry> ehh one button mouse here
<jcoventry> is there a key shortcut for using the contextual menu that the second mouse button is used for?
<kent> Rocha, my gnome desktop looks like nearly as good as osx, so why would i use ppc ;)   (http://leviatan.kicks-ass.org/screen-1.png)
<kent> Ohmer, it should have been to jcoventry
<Rocha> kent, osx is not about the desktop
<__learner__> There was a blackout here.
<Rocha> kent, it's the best os ever.
<jcoventry> kent that is far from mac os x
<Rocha> jcoventry, you have a key for that...
<Rocha> jcoventry, the ctrl key i think
<kent> haha,   this is the second time today i send a message to the wrong person, and then write "oh, it was to the wrong person"  haha, and then xchat turns the "oh," into "ohmer," haha  :)
<Rocha> the one that has a strange symbol in it
<jcoventry> thats option, rocha
<jcoventry> AKA. alt
<jcoventry> but neither work
<jcoventry> i'll plug in the two button mouse
<Rocha> jcoventry, i don't use imac, that was just a guess :)
<__learner__> is there any way to set my 5 buttons mouse to work properly (to make the buttons work)
<wezzer> anyone who know internet radio which contains talk about linux?
<jcoventry> ok two button mouse plugged in
<jcoventry> rocha, thanks
<anir> hi
<anir> help me
<Treenaks> just ask a question and we'll answer :)
<Treenaks> and ordering people to help you is not likely to work very well either :)
<CraHan> Treenaks: I just ran that bootchart app and it says my boottime is 28 seconds
<anir> is there anyone to help me plz
<Treenaks> CraHan: leet
<scoon> anir
<scoon> maybe
<scoon> anir, what do you need ?
<CraHan> Treenaks: yet when I time how long it takes until I see the gdm greeter i get 1m34 seconds
<CraHan> Treenaks: do I need to interpret these things in a certain way?
<Treenaks> CraHan: dunno, ask the developers
<CraHan> hehe ok :)
<Treenaks> I think that it takes a while from the end of boot to usable gdm
<Rocha> Bye ppl
<RubenV> anyone seen those slides with the dbus init system?
<RubenV> if i could just remember where i saw em :)
<Treenaks> RubenV: on the wiki!
<__learner__> who is the guy who asked me about SDL and C++?
<__learner__> yesterday.
<anir> hi alessio
<anir> hello
<anir> i am asking for help guys
<anir> r u listening???
<RubenV> Treenaks: nope, it was on planet gnome i think
<anir> heck
<anir> is thr anyone ??
<RubenV> could be
<RubenV> anyway, it looked bloody cool
<anir> i dont know how the heck it works
<craig_> Ask away anir
<anir> i am asking for help u guys
<Treenaks> anir: We are here. Just ask your question.
<RubenV> and a nice way to ditch those init scripts
<anir> hey dudes
<anir> plz help me
<anir> i have installed ubuntu..
<thomasvs> daniels: ping ?
<anir> now i dont know what to do
<paulproteus> anir: Okay.  What's up?
<Treenaks> anir: have you logged in?
<anir> i am okay
<epotash> so i have a laptop with no floppy drive that im just starting to try to install ubuntu on following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=network%20install
<Treenaks> anir: (typed your name and password)
<epotash> has anyone done this, those instructions are not very detailed
<anir> i am really new to linux
<anir> anir
<anir> wildford
<mjt> what's the problem with network install, epotash ?
<RubenV> Treenaks:  http://people.redhat.com/johnp/dynamic-linux-slides/
<anir> can u help me guys??
<jiyuu0> anir, what u want to do?
<epotash> ubuntu doesnt have its own net install
<Treenaks> anir: no! don't type your password here!
<epotash> it seems you have to use debian first
<jiyuu0> cool
<jiyuu0> i was wondering what's that
<anir> i have installed ubuntu and i dont know how it works..
<wezzer> anir: what do you want to do with ubuntu?
<anir> i am looking for a help ..what all i have to install here??
<wezzer> play music? send email?
<jiyuu0> anir, go read http://ubuntuguide.org
<jiyuu0> and play around
<anir> cool
<anir> i want to switch from windows to linux...so i have to start from somewhere
<Treenaks> anir: the ubuntuguide is nice
<mjt> btw, anyone know whenever bash-2.05 supports utf8, or is it only in bash-3?
<jiyuu0> anir, u won't everything overnight
<jiyuu0> just have u play around often
<Treenaks> anir: and just playing around will help you get accustomed to the system a it
<Treenaks> anir: a bit
<Treenaks> anir: click on the menus, look at the programs, things like that
<anir> yea cool
<anir> i will do it
<anir> i am really finding it great
<anir> thankx guys
<anir> hey u guys are using linux for a long time right???
<jiyuu0> i think i shud add a windows alternative program list in ubuntu
<veran> should be link to brightside so you can get edge flipping w/ gnome+metacity
<Treenaks> anir: you might want to stay here or subscribe to one of the (local language, if your native language is not English) user mailing list
<Treenaks> anir: on http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<anir> cool
<anir> whats so special about linux??
<Treenaks> anir: there are a lot of "special" things
<jiyuu0> i suggest give google a try... i think u'll get tons of answer
<anir> i want to know
<Treenaks> anir: why did you try it in the first place? :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<anir> coz i wanted to shift from windows to linux
<Treenaks> anir: it tends to be more stable, it's surrounded by gread support and development communities
<anir> yea its stable..thats why i have shifted
<Treenaks> anir: if you want to change something, you can (or if you can't program, you can hire someone to do change the program for you)
<Treenaks> anir: stuff like that
<anir> cool
<veran> you can actually FIX things in linux unlike in windows where #1 fix is to re-install the OS
<jiyuu0> anir, check this out too http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml
<anir> i have tried a demo version of long horn too...
<anir> its great
<rapha> Speaking of programming, since gnome_icon_theme_* is deprecated, what is used nowadays Treenaks?
<sabdf1> anir: it's a more powerful environment, but that comes with some challenges
<Treenaks> rapha: I have no idea, I'm not a gnome coder :)
<rapha> Oh okay
<rapha> Somebody else?
<anir> yea i guess it is helpful if u have knowledge of unix
<sabdf1> anir: you can customise it, tweak it, fix it, rearrange it, but you need to spend quite some time getting up to speed
<Treenaks> rapha: I'm a recovering perl coder (being happy with python :))
<rapha> anir: Less and less so
<rapha> Treenaks: UGH! PERL!
<rapha> :)
<Treenaks> rapha: that's why I'm switching to python :)
* rapha is quite happy with C
<sabdf1> anir: but more recently it's beginning to become more user friendly, which is what this channel is all about :-)
<rapha> But I'll try Python at some point
<Treenaks> sabdf1: isn't that one of the things Launchpad will address?
<anir> guys.. i have installed ubuntu... now what i have to do..
<rapha> anir: That depends on what you WANT to do
<anir> they say i have to install some software from the net..where do i go?
<__learner__> download
<sabdf1> Treenaks: the Launchpad is more developer and community oriented than end-user oriented
<jiyuu0> anir, r u using it to chat in this channel
<anir> not atall
<Treenaks> anir: read the guide jiyuu0 sent you (http://www.ubuntuguide.org/)
<sabdf1> hopefully the desktop itself is quite end-user oriented :-)
<__learner__> download and instal things via apt/synaptic! Thats really cool!
<__learner__> I just love ubuntu
<jiyuu0> anir, then u shud...
<jiyuu0> first try go online wif it
<sabdf1> anir: which software do you need to install?
<rapha> So you're telling me there's no GNOME dudes in here?
<veran> ubuntu on my laptop/desktop and regular debian on my servers, its sweet
<Treenaks> sabdf1: well.. as being an end-user is the first step in becoming a community member/developer :)
<sabdf1> too true
<anir> i have least knowledge about linux software.. i have been using windows for 7 years..thats why i am here to get help from u guys
<sabdf1> the launchpad certainly makes it easier for new users to make a great community contribution
<jiyuu0> anir, 1st go to ubuntu and use it go connect to this channel
<__learner__> my system has an extra CD drive showing in the system. It does nothing at al. How can I remove it?
<Treenaks> anir: the best thing you can do is tell us the program you used to use in windows
<Treenaks> anir: we can suggest alternatives
<sabdf1> anir: have you tried out the basic software that comes with a standard ubuntu install?
<__learner__> showing in the DRIVES section
<mtl> I have installed Ubuntu 4.10 and Windows XP Home, now my computer boots to windows, how can I select which operating system to boot ?
<mjt> wow that's good question mtl ;)
<anir> i have only openoffice
<sabdf1> mtl: do you see the grub screen at all during boot?
<anir> thats it
<mtl> sabdf1: no
<mtl> and if i install grub, it doesn't boot windows
<mtl> just linux
<sabdf1> mtl: do you have the live cd handy?
<mjt> where grub gets installed -- in mbr or in the linux partition?
<sabdf1> mjt: usually mbr
<mtl> sabdf1: what's that?
<anir> and while i open openoffice..it really slows down my system..
<mjt> i usually install grub/lilo in linux partition, and if win* screws it up, it's just a matter of firing fdisk and changing active partition
<sabdf1> mtl: it's a cd you can boot off, brings up a (slow) ubuntu environment, that you can use to analyse your disks and partitions
<mtl> ok..
<sabdf1> like knoppix, gnoppix...
<epotash> i am in the debian install and i want to install ubuntu over network
<anir> am i asking some kind of stupid questions guys??
<epotash> at what point do i need to do the debootstrap scripts
<sabdf1> anir: not at all
<anir> thankx
<mtl> hmm.
<epotash> i just did the partitioning
<sabdf1> openoffice takes some time to get started
<mtl> I think easiest way is to make a bootdiskette
<will> mtl: you need to install GRUB into your MBR and configure it for Ubuntu and WINXP /boot/grub/menu.lst
<epotash> do i do "execute a shell"
<sabdf1> i think that's a major focus for their current development
<anir> and hey its not plzying my audio cds why?
<mtl> will: i tried it and windows didn't boot.
<sabdf1> mtl: did you recover the win boot with fdisk /mbr?
<will> mtl: have you got more than one bootable 'flagged' partition/drive?
<anir> why its not plzying the cds that played perfectly well in windows??
<mtl> sabdf1: isn't it FIXMBR in the recovery console?
<epotash> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=network%20install
<mtl> will: yes, linux and win partitions.
<epotash> how do i "Use debootstrap from Ubuntu to put Ubuntu there instead"
<sabdf1> mtl: could be, it's been a while since I had a windows partition :-)
<anir> is winamp works in linux?
<epotash> anyone know?
<sabdf1> anir: there are equivalents
<iz> anir install xmms
<anir> xmss..okay
<sabdf1> xmms
<iz> or beep media player
<Synek> xmms :)
<Garathor> When we are talking about audioplayers, is there anyone that supports the MusePack format? And also gapless playback (for all formats that supports it, also lame-encoded mp3s).
<mjt> i think ther's musepack plugin for xmms
<anir> xmss works with ubuntu??
<iz> Garathor, http://www.usinglinux.org/audio/xmms-musepack.html
<asubedi> anyone using evolution+imap here?
<mjt> as of gapless.. xmms is having.. "issues" with gapless
<Garathor> Yes, you are right, I think i have seen it earlier, must have forgotten. But gapless playback is the most important part, what abour it?
<Garathor> XMMS does not play my MP3s gapless at least.
<anir> what ur idea guys..which linux is better???
<Synek> anir: holy war
<mjt> there's a setting somewhere in its config, but even if gapless is turned on, it's still producing some "clicks" between plays
<anir> lol
<Synek> anir: depends on what you need :)
<anir> how bout gentoo?
<Synek> Hm
<jiyuu0> good for learning
<Synek> i disagree
<Synek> :)
<jiyuu0> if u r patient
<anir> i need a very user friendly os..which one is that?
<Synek> ubuntu :)
<mjt> win? ;)
<iz> anir, ask yourself what you want of a os
<anir> linux os i am talking bout
<Garathor> Oh, that can't be what i want, i want true gapless, excactly on the right sample.
<anir> it should be very stable, have a nice user interface.. great graphics..
<Synek> anir: you want server? desktop? for games? watching tv/movie?
<iz> anir ubuntu
<anir> yes
<Synek> :)
<anir> i want desktop
<iz> i play doom3 on a ubuntu desktop
<jiyuu0> i play warcraft
<Garathor> I wish someone would port foobar2000 to linux.
<anir> actually i want to install it on my laptop for business purposses..so i want to get use to it
<Treenaks> anir: well, try using openoffice for a bit.. the ultimate office application :)
<mjt> i think almost any major linux distribution will do, anir.
<anir> i guess ubuntu is the best
<mjt> the software is all the same, almost.
<paulproteu1> By the way, does anyone have an Ubuntu desktop that looks less boring than the stock GNOME setup?
<anir> better
<paulproteu1> If so, how did you manage this?
<paulproteu1> Also, are there Qt themes available for Ubuntu?
<iz> Garathor, maybe this is something for you: http://fondriest.frederic.free.fr/realisations/lamip/
* mjt never saw gnome desktop..  twm is enouth for him...
<iz> paulproteul install xfce4
<rapha> paulproteu1: art.gnome.org, themes.org, themedepot.org, then you can add fonts, change your background picture and whatnot. After lots of playing around I'm back to the default desktop.
<anir> i have installed ...but i dont know where the heck they have installed
<paulproteu1> Will that retain all the automounting stuff?
<paulproteu1> rapha: Right, that's the thing.
<rapha> iz: What does XFCE have to do with interesting looks?
<paulproteu1> I want someone to recommend me something that's just *better* than this before I start experimenting.  I'm shooting in the dark while experimenting, and I'm trying to recommend Ubuntu to people who just complain it looks ugly.
<rapha> paulproteu1: Also be careful with XFCE; changing to that will certainly make some of the Ubuntu functionality unavailable.
<iz> rapha nothing but he dont like gnone
<anir> it would be great..if u click the site ubuntulinux.com and it scans ur os and provides the necessary updates for the os..is it possible??
<mjt> anir: yes
<anir> how??
<rapha> paulproteu1: Well, then maybe find a set of Aqua themes that could suit your friends. That's what my girl friend uses.
<rapha> iz: He just doesn't like the default look.
<Treenaks> anir: people are working on a program that runs in the background, and pops up an icon when there are updates
<mjt> apt-get / synaptic? ;)
<iz> anir there's apt-watch for
<Treenaks> anir: for the next version of ubuntu
<Garathor> Yes, i read about lamip on hydrogenaudio. Think i'll have to try it :)
<anir> it will come somewhere around april/may??
<rapha> April.
<paulproteu1> I do like GNOME (well, I like KDE more, but GNOME seems more consistently-put-together).
<iz> rapha, argh mis understandment
<rapha> nm :)
<anir> what is GNOME?
<rapha> anir: GNOME is the technology underlying Ubuntu's desktop.
<iz> paulproteul i use it with gdesklets
<rapha> It originally stood for "GNU Network Object Model Environment" or something.
<anir> hey guys.. my desktop is totally blank.. how will i bring the icons to the desktop?
<Treenaks> anir: they're in your "computer" menu
<rapha> anir: Try right-clicking your desktop, and select "New Folder"
<veran> desktop icons are evul
<rapha> anir: Or just drag-and-drop something from the Application menu to the desktop
<Synek> veran ;)
<anir> okay..
<rapha> veran: That's preference, to a degree. I myself have set my desktop to be my homefolder because it lets me work the most efficient.
<anir> so  what is equvalent for "My Computer" in windows?
<mjt> even winxp now tends to avoid icons on the desktop, btw... ;)
<rapha> amir: Look for "Computer" right next to "Applications" in the top-left corner of your screen.
<bogon> where do I find a package list of warty?
<anir> yes.. they are but sometimes they are useful too
<anir> for the keyboard shortcut
<paulproteu1> bogon: In Synaptic you should be able to see it.
<anir> hey guys.. bye for now..
<anir> i will come tomorrow
<anir> thankx a lot again
<anir> :)
<anir> thank you all
<mjt> yw, anir
<iz> bogon, or use the apt-cache search
<bogon> I mean before installing or even downloading the iso :->
<iz> there is a list
<mjt> take a look at debian, bogon -- there's a (super)list of packages there
<bogon> hmm, I'm looking for a list of all the packages that are on the ubuntu cd
* mjt wonders why X clipboard does not work between different X sessions...
<mjt> ;)
<jiyuu0> bogon, try http://ubuntuguide.org/#findprogramslibrarieslistubuntu
<bogon> thanks
<jiyuu0> no prob
<choisy> hi there
<choisy> how is hoary going stability wise these days?
<RubenV> always been stable here
<iz> i read a nice article about warty to hoary http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9098
<thully> hi - anyone have an intel-8x0 based sound chip and use hoary here?
<bogon> no tin, no slrn... does warty have any text-based newsreader?
<iz> bogon, trn4 - Threaded USENET news reader
<jiyuu0> bogon, u can apt-get it
<bogon> using the default repository?
<jiyuu0> ya
<rapha> thully
<tim1> anybody got xorg and fglrx running ?
<rapha> thully: I'm using one right now
<thully> have you had issues with the sound server?  I'm been having problems since a few weeks ago-but these didn't occur in warty
<thully> in particular, i've been having problems w/apps which don't use the sound server - I get no audio from them
<rapha> thully: Yeah I had that after an upgrade a couple of days ago. Now its just disabled...
<thully> did they change the sound server?
<thully> I got into a big discussion of this - but it sounds like they won't do anything since the only apps affected are not Ubuntu main apps - is this your experience
<bpd1069> goodday all...
<iz> bpd1069, aloha
<bogon> hello
<bpd1069> trying to get my wachy networking configuration to incorporate my playstation2... but i think i messed up my eth0 interface...
<bpd1069> anyone know how to remove the IFF_POINTOPOINT flag on an interface?
<bpd1069> i have all of these eth0:0:1 and eth0:1 links  :(
<choisy> ubuntu definitly rocks on ppc :)
<mjt> ifconfig ... -pointopoint ?
<rapha> thully: no idea
<__learner__> ubuntu rocks on x86 to
<choisy> then, we could say ubuntu rocks
<bpd1069> mjt: will try...
<__learner__> I have to go for some momentsa, Need to do someything in windows. Blah! Dear god, make macromedia and photoshop tools to run under linux! That's my christmas wish.
<mjt> bpd1069: but i think you're doing something strange...
<__learner__> good bye
<bpd1069> didn't work...
<mjt> the -pointopoint flag is an answerto your exact queestion.  but after that, your iface will probably be unusable.
<bpd1069> mjt :  yes I am!  shows wat happens when you tr to learn iptables at 5am
<mjt> iptables has NOTHING to do with interface flags
<goatboy> daniels: does your latest blog mean you've gotten Xorg's startup down to 26 opens?
<mjt> the best way imho is just to do ifup --force
<bpd1069> i am trying to route all ps2 trafic to my nic.. then forward over wlan0 to my wireless router...   (no physical connection to the internet)
<mike998> is there any way to create virtual channels for my sound card so that I can play doom and listen to mp3s at the same time?
<mike998> I know it can be done if I was running FreeBSD using sysctl
<mjt> and how's iptables involved here, again ? ;)
<daniels> goatboy: seconds
<mjt> mike998: try esound
<bpd1069> well trying to institute a simple NAT for the PS2
<goatboy> oh, still amazing.
<daniels> goatboy: 26sec for total startup, not xorg, obviously
<mike998> mjt: man esound will give me?
<bpd1069> mjt: and in the process messed up my eth0
<|QuaD-> daniels: 26 seconds???? how did you manage that
<bpd1069> mjt: keep in mind I am learning all of this stuff, so I expect to break things.. just frustrating whn I can't put them back
<daniels> |QuaD-: that was thom working on readahead and sanitising some daemons, with me working heavily on x and gdm
<daniels> |QuaD-: and scott working on cupsys, iirc
<mjt> mike998: there's no "channels" like in freebsd, but there's userspace software that does that, acting as intermediate between apps and soundcard
<daniels> |QuaD-: (it was actually 29 seconds, and there's still scott's parallel hotplug/udev stuff to put in)
<|QuaD-> daniels: are you going to put that through to hoary? or is that just a pet project
<mike998> mjt - will try google... thx
<daniels> |QuaD-: absolutely -- everything we do is hoary
<|QuaD-> so my system will boot in 29 seconds?
<mjt> mike998: esound is one of them, there are others. all are available in debian (and thus ubunto)
<mjt> bpd1069: i think the best for you is to "refresh" your interfaces (ifup --force or whatever; maybe fix your /etc/network/interfaces)
<Synek> hm, my sarge used to boot < 30 sec
<bpd1069> thanks...
<Synek> actually i've bin ssh'ing on aterm by that time :)
<Synek> s/bin/been/ ;)
<mjt> bpd1069: note iptables really has nothing to do with interface flags.. diotto for routing
<Q-FUNK> it has to be said that the default boot order of certain packages like ssh sucks in Debian already.
<mjt> why ssh order sucks?
<mjt> note there's no single answer. for one, it should run earlier, for other, it should be later...
<Q-FUNK> started too late in the boot order.  It used to be started much ealier, which made it easy to use it to rescue hosts from disastrous loppholes by remote, well before the fautive app starts.
<Quest-Master> Anyone know why this is happening? :\ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7805
<mjt> well.. here, ssh uses default level 20. it may be a good idea to move it to, say, 19, after 15bind and 18quotarpc.
<_scp> I am having problems with a cdburner not ejecting and locking up my entire system 5 minutes after I hit the eject button on the unit... any ideas?
<Q-FUNK> S19 seems like a good spot, yes.  right after portmap and way before cups, samba and every other service.
<_scp> it happens only after the machine has been up for about 24hrs
<mjt> Q-FUNK: and you can' really fix an app which is started right after ssh, anyway (think about 30sec startup time... ;)
<_scp> there isn't a disc in the drive, yet it says { Busy } and locks the machine
<Q-FUNK> mjt: I've done it, back on Potato.
<_scp> I have posted to the forums but no one has responded after 2 days
<_scp> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7587
<Q-FUNK> remote command using an RSA key to immediately issue  "dpkg -P foobar" as soon as I see that ssh is up (I use a centralized logger).
<mjt> heh
<Q-FUNK> back in potato days, when ssh was among the first few services started in rc2, it worked.
<craig> Hey guys, I gotta question.. Can the Terminal Server Client in Ubuntu connect to a Windows XP machine
<Q-FUNK> nowadays, with thta default s20, the buggy service has enough time to be up and crashing before the ssh server is.
<paulproteus> craig: Windows XP Pro has a remote desktop server that this can connect to.
<daniels> Q-FUNK: that is so not a valid use case
<Q-FUNK> daniels: and what would be a valid case to justify moving it later, then?
<craig> yes.. I have the IP of the computer I want to connect to.. Is there anything else I need? Do I need to tell XP user anything to let this work?
<IRCMonkey> hello i cannot get audio with ubuntucan anybody help me?
<craig> have you checked your mixer settings IRCMonkey?
<IRCMonkey> i think it doesn't recognize the audio card
<craig> hmm.. Do you know what Sound Card you have?
<IRCMonkey> sound max , i got an hp laptop
<va23> Does anyone know an easy way to get the eMusic download manager on ubuntu?  Is there a package I can apt-get?
<craig> Ahh, darn.. I can't help ya there, I haven't had much experience with using ubuntu on laptops.. altho I could tell you the answer by next week.. altho, that's a lil' too late, methinks
<IRCMonkey> that would be great my email is grabbies200@yahoo.com
<scumler> hi, does anybody know how to put to work an isa-pnp aztech1008 soundcard with an azt2320 chipset?
* foxfuz is back (gone 05:03:37)
<craig> ok, in the meantime, you could try googling www.google.co.uk/linux with "Ubuntu" Soundcard "HP" "Soundmax"
<scumler> it seems alsa doesn't have that driver in its ubuntu's release
<IRCMonkey> thanks  i will look around the web
<craig> scumler.. you could try using one from another distro
<craig> say, fedora
<scumler> with ubuntu?
<scumler> an rpm package? how?
<craig> I'm not sure whether it'd be in an rpm.. if it is you'd have to use hex to install it otherwise the package won't be visible to dpkg
<scaramanga> hello
<craig> Ok, maybe not hex..
<craig> I'll just look for the prog name
<scumler> craig: I'll take a look at that approach, but I'm very lost in that things...:(
<scaramanga> does anybody know if ubuntu recognizes wlan-usb-sticks? oO
<scumler> craig: it seems that ubuntu has an rpm package installed!
<scumler> i'll play a bit with it...thanks for the answer
<craig> it does.. I found librpm installed too
<craig> ok, no problem, sorry I couldn't help you more..
<craig> scaramanga: er, I don't think so. but there's no harm in trying.. plug it in, see what happens
<craig> paulproteus: I have the IP of the computer I want to connect to.. Is there anything else I need? Do I need to tell the XP user anything to let this work?
<scaramanga> kk thx
<IRCMonkey> hello again, i did an apt-get upgrade and now when i try to be root it doesn't recognize my password, any ideas?
<scaramanga> sorry i'm a nub.. ^^ i don't get the "networking", "users" and "printing" modules in the "system configuration" submenu. any idea why? oO
<epotash> how can i enter a url for a package with the "install" command
<scumler> epotash: are you talking about the apt-get install "package"?
<epotash> well, what im tryingt to do is get http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.2.45ubuntu10_i386.deb
<epotash> i just did a min install of debian
<epotash> and now i want to get ubuntu
<scumler> well
<scumler> just use synaptic
<epotash> how can i just copy that package to my local dir
<scumler> or aptitude
<scumler> yes, you can
<scumler> but there are smarter ways
<scumler> that can save you laterer headaches
<epotash> isnt synaptic a graphical app
<epotash> i did a very minimal install
<scumler> yes it is
<scumler> well
<scumler> try aptitude
<scumler> or apt-get
<scumler> they are console tools
<epotash> yeah
<epotash> i know apt-get
<epotash> do i have to add a source
<epotash> or can i just enter the entire dir
<epotash> path*
<defunkt> all right...another problem to solve for defunkt if anyone is up to it :)
<scumler> first do "apt-cache search -thepackage you ar looking for-"
<scumler> to see if the package is in the sources you already have
<epotash> why would that ubuntu package be there
<choisy> my system is in french (i mean, even cli apps), how can I get english back?
<scumler> ....where "there"?
<epotash> in my apt sources
<epotash> this is a debian system
<scumler> aps
<scumler> did you say it before?
<scumler> I didn't notice it...
<epotash> yah
<scumler> sorry then
<scumler> well
<scumler> just a second
<epotash> im following the instructions to upgrade deb to ubuntu
<epotash> or trying to
<scaramanga> i don't get the "networking", "users" and "printing" modules in the "system configuration" submenu. any idea why? oO
<scumler> is it supposed to work?
<epotash> well, the instructions arent very specific
<rjjrjl> Have installed Ubuntu twice and both times Music Player just won't work. XMMS plays fine but no song titles(shoutcast) Any thoughts?
<scumler> ok..ok, if you want I can list my sources.list
<billytwowilly> well, I took the plunge and updated my kernel.. now sound doesn't work.
<Davide> hello ubuntu won't let me be root user, he doesn't recognize my passwd
<billytwowilly> Davide, you have to set the root password with the user manager
<tomchuk> Davide: Ubuntu doesn't use root, use sudo instead
<billytwowilly> Davide, or do what tomchuk said
<epotash> scumler: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromOtherDistroHowto
<epotash> interesting that it only gives instructions for an rpm dist
<tomchuk> Davide: or do "sudo passwd root" to set the root password
<epotash> how can i just download the .deb file to my home dir in the shell
<epotash> anyone know how to copy a file from url to local
<tomchuk> epotash: wget <url>
<epotash> cool
<tomchuk> then dpkg -i <package>.deb
<scaramanga> i don't get the "networking", "users" and "printing" modules in the "system configuration" submenu. any idea why?
<choisy> I miss epiphany ;)
<epotash> thanks tomchuck, works
<tomchuk> np
<billytwowilly> any ideas why my sound no longer works?
<ajmitch_> morning
<scumler> epotash: if you want to keep a good track of what packages are installed and their dependencies, do not use dpkg. Use aptitude instead
<tomchuk> billytwowilly: custom compiled kernel/
<tomchuk> ?
<Davide> i try to go to user manager but it won't recognize my passwd either
<billytwowilly> Tomcat_, hoary with the new 2.6.9 kernel
<defunkt> anyone in here have quake3 on their ubuntu machien?
<|QuaD-> billytwowilly: when i installed 2.6.9, x wouldn't work cuz nvidia drivers not compiled for it
<billytwowilly> X works fine.. mplayer doesn't even error out, which is weird. Basically that means it thinks it is talking to esd...
<scaramanga> pleeaaaase tell me !  the "networking", "users" and "printing" modules in the "system configuration" submenu aren't there in my hard drive installation while they are in the live cd. why?
<tomchuk> scaramanga: are you logged in as the first user you created during installation?
<epotash> is warty the latest ubuntu?
<TGCenter10> I am new to IRC -- I was wondering if anyone could help?  I just attempted to install ubuntu linux on my system 2x and it failed.  Both times when I reached the screen resolution choice screen -- my keyboard lost function.  I am lost?
<va23> Does anyone know an easy way to get the eMusic download manager on ubuntu?  Is there a package I can apt-get?
<billytwowilly> hmm. alsamixer shows PCM as being off. How do I turn it on?
<choisy> I can(t seem to play simple mpg files with totem... is there any codecs I need to install ??
<tomchuk> va23: download the rpm and use alien to install it
<tomchuk> billytwowilly: use up/down to adjust volume and 'm' to mute/unmute
<Davide> can i change the root passwd with a sudo command??
<tomchuk> Davide: sudo passwd root
<epotash> after i installed the ubuntu debootstrap scripts, i tried running them and it says that it failed to get the release file
<billytwowilly> tomchuk, Thanks, Figured it out. space turned it back on.
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, gotta get back to work.
<billytwowilly> Thanks for the help guys
<billytwowilly> cheers
<epotash> the url i entered is "http://archive.ubuntu.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu
<va23> tomchuk: Thanks, should I do alien --install <rpm_file_name>
<Davide> thanks now it recognize my password again, for some reason it recognized the passwrd only calling applications with sudo and not wit ghui.
<peza> hi all :o) little question: anybody got any idea why when i try installing ubuntu it keeps bailing out saying that it cannot find the kernel-image-386 but there is such a package on the cd? The discs work fine in another machine, but i fail to see how the hardware of this machine will cause this type of error. Is it a known issue? (hardware is a cheap dell2400 btw)
<tomchuk> va23: no, just "alien filename" and it will create a deb which you can install with dpkg -i
<choisy> there is no other video player than totem in ubuntu?
<va23> Oh, I already did alien -i, it seems to have worked fine.
<tomchuk> va23: cool, no problem then
<Nivlem> choisy: Install xine maybe? Or mplayer...
<choisy> Nivlem: just apt-get them?
<will> peza: could be that that dell can't read the right sectors of the cd, try re burning, or use a prepressed cd
<strixy> as per the FAQ, "(the postfix install only listens on localhost)" - can anyone explain why this is?
<Nivlem> choisy: If you have universe/multiverse in your repositories
<va23> Still have to install ncsd, tho.
<tomchuk> strixy: the postfix smtp server doesn't listen for connections on you network interfaces
<Mesta> does dist-upgrade 'ing to hoary take more than one try?  I did this last night and this mourning dist-upgrade says there more to dist-upgrade to
<va23> *nscd
<tomchuk> Mesta: hoary is a moving target, there will be new packages every day
<Nivlem> Mesta:In my experience trying to update a second time will bork your upgrade!
<TGCenter10> Sorry as I stated I am new to IRC - and like an idiot, kicked myself off, so here is my post again -- I am new to IRC -- I was wondering if anyone could help?  I just attempted to install ubuntu linux on my system 2x and it failed.  Both times when I reached the screen resolution choice screen -- my keyboard lost function.  I am lost?
<falco> t
<falco> hi
<bur[n] er> hoary killed my /proc/net
<bur[n] er> i have no net access :\
<peza> will: thanks, yeah i have tried a few different types of cd media some recordable some of the pre pressed variety, its still the same. I can alt+f3 (or 2 i forget), to the console and cd into the directory with the missing kernel .debs i can then manually install them, but i cant seem to get the auto installer to do it for some reason...?
<scaramanga> when i'm trying to log in as root, i type in root and the root password but nothing happens.
<bur[n] er> oh well, maybe just wait till next release
<strixy> tomchuk: I am wondering why it's set this way? If I am running postfix (I would assume) that I would want it to listen to network for either LAN or WAN mail delivery.
<Nivlem> scaramanga: That is because it uses sudo to do root things...
<netmonk> I just updated acpi through smart upgrade in synaptic. where can I read what are the changes?
<Nivlem> scaramanga:If you must "su" then do sudo su
<tomchuk> strixy: 99.9% of people don't want this, they just need local mail delivery from cron scripts and spt
<peza> TGCenter10: What type of graphics card have you got?
<strixy> more to the point, this is what I wish to do, and I'm wondering which file I need to edit to change this.
<tomchuk> strixy: an open smtp server is a dangerous thing, I'd suggest you read some documentation on postfix before opening it to the world
<thread> hey everybody
<strixy> is there a better option in ubuntu for running a mail server?
<tomchuk> strixy: not really, what makes you want to run a mail server?
<strixy> I've learned everything else?? ha ha
<thread> I'm trying to help set up ubuntu on my friend's computer, and no matter what we try, we can't get anything more than 'disc' and 'part1' to show up in /dev/ide... even though we want to install ubuntu on part3, the file simply isn't getting created in the devfs
<tomchuk> strixy: cool, well learning is good, soes your box have a private IP?
<tomchuk> s/soes/does/
<TGCenter10> peza: I am not sure of the exact graphics card; it is the base card on a IBM R31 laptop -- My initial thought was that the graphics card was the hicup, but when I ran the install a second time my keyboard failed after the first screen.
<thread> we've narrowed down the reason for the installer to fail creating the filesystem to the missing part2 and part3 files
<strixy> tomchuk: by private you mean?..
<va23> Sweet, it works like a charm.  Thanks a lot tomchuk!
<tomchuk> strixy: non-routabel beginging in 192,172 or 10.xxx.xxx.xxx
<tomchuk> va23: np
<strixy> tomchuh: internally, yes
<tomchuk> strixy: cool, then go nuts and as long as you don't forward port 25 to the rest of the world you'll be safe
<tomchuk> strixy: the file you want is /etc/postfix/main.cf
<strixy> tomchuk: can you recommend some reading online for security related postfix concerns? (so I don't go and cause trouble?
<thread> nobody's devfs savy enough to answer my question?
<tomchuk> strixy: if you're on a residential ISP, most likely you'll be violating your TOS and you email will get bounced from most servers
<thread> it seems to me that if fdisk reports partitions 2 and 3 to exist (and it does, we've created them several times) that devfs should automatically create hte part2 and part3 files
<strixy> tomchuk: I'm paying for it, so they shouldn'thave a problem
<peza> TGCenter10: There is a lot of custom chips in that machine for ibm, have you tried disabling everything on the bootcd command line: "linux acpi=off noapic nolapic ...blaa bla"??
<tomchuk> strixy: most residentia ISP's will pull the plug if they see an internet-facing smtp server
<TGCenter10> peza: no, that is a good idea!  the only script I ran at boot was "linux vga=771", what will turning off acpi do?
<strixy> tomchuk: well, before I go and change that setting I'll do some thinking and more research. I'll also contact my ISP to make sure my SoHO package allows this. Thanks for the heads up :)
<squeegy> is there a way for me to use a custom kernel with the ubuntu installer?
<strixy> I must hit the road. Staff christmas party tonight. Free everything, even the hotel room!
<strixy> thanks Tomchuk
<strixy> later
<imcsk8_> hello, i'm having problems adding a printer
<lazer-> hi, I want to try ubuntu on a toshiba celron craptop. A warty release i386 is the way to go ?
<sabdf1> lazer-: yes, 686 kernel should work for you once it's installed
<imcsk8_> in the printers panel i click on the add printer button, then ask me my password, i type my password and then it says that it failed to load gnome-cups-add
<sabdf1> imcsk8_: are you running warty or hoary?
<lazer-> sabdf1: ok thanks, I'm trying to find a very functional linux release
<lazer-> I little tired of installing gentoo :)))
<sabdf1> lazer-: ubuntu is a good option, though i'm a tad biased :-)
<imcsk8_> warty
<imcsk8_> i think that X is not listening to other connections
<imcsk8_> it haves the -nolisten switch
<imcsk8_> does ubuntu allows to configure this or do i have to edit the gdm file?
<sabdf1> imcsk8_: hmm... the defaults should work fine
<sabdf1> have you edited anything in the X config recently?
<imcsk8_> nope
<sabdf1> can you also verify that your passwd is correct, by opening a shell and trying to type "sudo gnome-cups-add"
<sabdf1> enter
<imcsk8_> it gives me a DISPLAY error
<sabdf1> ok, that's beyond me
<sabdf1> it does sound as though X is being unfriendly
<sabdf1> daniels: you around?
<lazer-> sabdf1: I'm giving it a try, on my server I actualy run gentoo for 305 days of uptime right now and i love their "emerge" stuff but I'm feeling to try other distro
<GotD0t> does anybody have the link to daniels page?
<rjek> His home page?
<rjek> Well, his blog?
<GotD0t> the page about his packages
<rjek> Havn't a clue.
<daniels> sabdf1: yo
<daniels> GotD0t: which packages?
<rjek> daniels: I thought you were moving your blog away from ppf, anyway? :)
<imcsk8_> yes
<sabdf1> daniels: it's imcsk8_ that has an interesting X error
<daniels> rjek: yeah, slowly
<daniels> imcsk8_: so you can't start new programs?
<sabdf1> sudo'd apps aren't able to connet to X for display
<daniels> imcsk8_: what happens when you type 'gedit' in a running X session?
<imcsk8_> i can't run any administrative application and i don't really want to tweak ubuntu's configuration by hand
<daniels> sabdf1: ... bong
<GotD0t> daniels: the accelerated drivers
<daniels> imcsk8_: if you run sudo cat ~/.Xauthority, does it work?
<daniels> GotD0t: they're in hoary now
<rjek> daniels: I noticed it was still there this morning when I got a Zeus-provided 404 from it when reading your posting about speeding boot times. :)
<daniels> rjek: heh :)
<daniels> how'd you end up with a 404?
<GotD0t> daniels: oh, are the ati drivers accelerated yet?
<Keybuk> because your blog gives out wrong links, told you that an hour ago :)
<daniels> GotD0t: er, always have been.  what do you mean?
* Keybuk got the Zeus 404 too
<rjek> I think I followed a link, wondering what it was, as the link's text didn't make it obvious.
<daniels> Keybuk: it's already fixed, ergo there is no problem
<GotD0t> daniels: in hoary, ATI acceleration didnt work...
<Keybuk> rjek said "this morning" :p
<daniels> GotD0t: oh, with xorg.  right, not fixed.
<imcsk8_> daniels, i closed the session and logged in as other user and now it works fine
<GotD0t> daniels: gotcha
<daniels> imcsk8_: ah, cool
<imcsk8_> that was weird
<imcsk8_> thanks for your help
<daniels> imcsk8_: no worries
<imcsk8_> i definetelly going to recommend ubuntu as a desktop option
<daniels> awesome :) glad to hear it
<|QuaD-> daniels: how do we request a package for the repos?
<daniels> |QuaD-: such as?
<|QuaD-> nvu, sunbird
<imcsk8_> just one question
<Synek> |QuaD-: build your own, it doesn't hurt you :0
<Synek> imcsk8_: shoot
<|QuaD-> Synek: :) i can do that, or get the linspire package, but i want one built for ub
<imcsk8_> how can i manage the authorized computers to print
<imcsk8_> i can do it editing cups.conf
<imcsk8_> but i want to learn how to do that using the ubuntu tools
<Synek> |QuaD-: well, one you build yourself in your ubuntu will be superb to ones in repo, won't it?
<daniels> Quazion: i think they're both in universe
<|QuaD-> Synek: hehe
<|QuaD-> daniels: if that is to me, i don't think they are
<Synek> hm] 
<Synek> imcsk8_: all i know about cups is an funny "cups horror" article ;] 
<imcsk8_> hehehe
<imcsk8_> ok i'll just edit the cupsd.conf file
<Synek> imcsk8_: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cups-horror.html - it's realyy worth reading :)
<Synek> just for fun, well written stuff ;)
<sabdf1> imcsk8_: I think the gnome cups manager stuff allows you to do quite a bit of configuration without editing the file
<imcsk8_> sabdf1, nope, you can only configure the printer but not the access
<sabdf1> ah
<sabdf1> vi then :-)
<|QuaD-> daniels: so do you know how i can request those?
<daniels> |QuaD-: i don't think we have any real sort of process, no, sorry
<|QuaD-> daniels: so if it is debian it just comes to hear, so the key is to get it into debian?
<daniels> right
<daniels> that's a very good way
<|QuaD-> daniels: alright
<|QuaD-> y
<jdong> so what's going on in here....
<imcsk8_> hehehe yeah vi is my configuration tool
<jdong> everyone's dead in the other channel :)
<jdong> exit
<candyman> hi all
<candyman> from beautiful barcelona
<candyman> just come back from Mataro
<sabdf1> |QuaD-: if you can build it, we will review it and if its good it goes straight into universe/multiverse
<the_gummibear> is there a way to print to a networkprinter who's not compatible with linux?
<the_gummibear> as in (no idea how) faking the fact that your windows or kinda?
<OddAbe19> if it has an IP, you can use cups/samba
<the_gummibear> it has an ip..
<confrey> hi everybody
<OddAbe19> then set up the printer with that IP
<the_gummibear> but it keeps saying 'invalid data' (as it does not support linux :()
<OddAbe19> huh
<OddAbe19> beats me, i don't know much about Cupos
<OddAbe19> cups*
<the_gummibear> (printer says invalid data when i try to send somthing to it)
<OddAbe19> just very basic stuff
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: what kind of printer?
<the_gummibear> okidate C5200n
<the_gummibear> *okidata
<confrey> I can't use my quantum lct10 in udma4 mode; I tried ' hdparm -X68 /dev/hdd' and 'hdparm -Xudma4 /dev/hdd'; but I always have *udma2 selected; what do I have to do?
<the_gummibear> parents forgot to check if it was compatible with linux when they bought it..
<scoon> anyone have any trouble importing songs into rhythmbox
<Quest-Master> I do scoon.
<Quest-Master> Don't use it.
<scoon> Quest-Master, so do i
<Quest-Master> It does that after a while.
<Quest-Master> Use BEEP.
<scoon> Quest-Master, i have 20gigs of mp3s but it chokes after about 800 megs
<confrey> Quest-Master, what's BEEP?
<scoon> does beep handle internet radio ?
<scoon> i have used muine in the past but was not that fond of it
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: hmmm, looks like there's OS X support (which uses cups) sou you might be able to use the ppd from the OS X driver
<Quest-Master> confrey: beep-media-player
<Quest-Master> confrey: GTK2 version of XMMS.
<confrey> Quest-Master, oh! is there in ubuntu?
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: or there's a network add-on for it that you might be able to use as a generic postscript printer
<the_gummibear> i'd prolly cheer when i knew more about it, but i'm a little noob :(
<the_gummibear> but it doesn't support postscript
<Quest-Master> confrey: Yup.
<the_gummibear> it's an evil machine..
<Quest-Master> confrey: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<confrey> Quest-Master, thanks
<confrey> I can't use my quantum lct10 in udma4 mode; I tried ' hdparm -X68 /dev/hdd' and 'hdparm -Xudma4 /dev/hdd'; but I always have *udma2 selected; what do I have to do?
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: I'm going to grab the OS X driver on my powerbook and see if I can find a valid ppd file to use
<the_gummibear> that would be nice.. cause it's the only (color)laserprinter in the house..
<the_gummibear> so now i need to transfer my files over the network to a filthy windows pc, then run downstairs, (wait till i'm logged in) & then print it :p
<the_gummibear> which is a rather long way for a network printer :p
<scoon> Quest-Master, so is that a sys-tray plugin for beep or not ?
<Quest-Master> If there is a systray plugin for XMMS, you can load it into beep and it should work.
<scoon> Quest-Master, so why not just use xmms ?
<Quest-Master> scoon: XMMS uses GTK1.x
<Quest-Master> scoon: GTK2.x is faster and better-looking.
<Ribs> xmms needs to die
<Ribs> quickly
<scoon> Quest-Master, hmmm.  may NOT be enough reason for me to use it.
<Ribs> It's like Napster, refusing to die!
<scoon> Ribs, what don't you like about xmms
<will_> anyone know a program to view/extract iso, bin etc etc?
<scoon> besides the fact that it works
<Quest-Master> XMMS is pretty useless compared to beep.
<thenuke> is not napster now something which you have to pay for?
<thully> Hi - I am the one w/the Flash problems involving gnome sound server in Hoary - would it be OK to report these issues as a bug with priority "enhancement" and note them on the wiki?
<thenuke> I would consider that something which have died :)
<Ribs> scoon: It's old, there are tools out there which do a better job than XMMS
<Fwiffo> will_: You can just mount an iso as a loop-device
<scoon> Quest-Master, i am not quite seeing that.  Is there somewhere I can go to get some info, rather than opinions
<thenuke> because it is nothing what it has been
<Ribs> XMMS in itself isn't a bad program, but it's dated and tired
<thully> I think it may be something specific to the combination of 1)my sound card and 2)the latest gnome sound server
<scoon> kids don't ever optomize your selfs to death
<will_> Fwiffo: its a .bin file in question, how do i do that?
<Quest-Master> scoon: XMMS is just an old version of beep.
<Ribs> I used it a lot until I found Rythembox
<Quest-Master> There is no reason to use XMMS now that beep is here.
<scoon> Ribs, well here is a question for you.
<farruinn> iTunes in a mol window kicks ass :D
<Quest-Master> And oh god, Rhythmbox really screwed up after a few days for me.
<scoon> Ribs, do you have problems importing mp3s into rhythmbox
<confrey> I can't use my quantum lct10 in udma4 mode; I tried ' hdparm -X68 /dev/hdd' and 'hdparm -Xudma4 /dev/hdd'; but I always have *udma2 selected; what do I have to do?
<Ribs> scoon: no
<scoon> Ribs, i have 20gigs of mp3s and it just chokes rhythmbox
<Ribs> heh, ouch
<Ribs> I hardly have any MP3s right now
<Ribs> thanks to a HD fuckup
<Fwiffo> will_: I'm not very knowledgable on the subject, but i think bin/cue is often the same as iso
<scoon> oh
<scoon> so i suppose everyone hates zinf as well
<Fwiffo> will_: try mounting the .bin as you would a iso
<will_> Fwiffo: so how would you go about mounting it?
<Ribs> no, you can't mount bins
<Ribs> Linux won't have it
<Fwiffo> Ribs: I think mostly the bin is the same as an iso -> you can just rename it
<will_> Fwiffo: how would you mount an ISO?
<Ribs> Fwiffo: no, you can't
<Ribs> ISO and bin are two different things
<Fwiffo> will_: try googling on it
<Ribs> you can use bin2iso to convert a bin into a iso, then mount that
<Ribs> it's a handy little tool
<scoon> Quest-Master, or Ribs, every used zinf ?
<Ribs> Never heard of it
<Quest-Master> scoon: Never heard of it
<enabl> will_ I just rename .bin to .mpg 99% they are fine
<Quest-Master> scoon: What is it?
<scoon> Quest-Master, well it is like xmms and beep except it also manages internet radio stations like rhythmbox
<Ribs> enabl: you don't need to rename it in most cases
<scoon> which i listen to a lot of
<Fwiffo> wil It something like: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/folder but theres probably a flaw somewhere in my syntax
<enabl> Ribs: i do if i want to play it on my dvd player
<Ribs> ah :)
* Ribs ponders if cdrecord can burn .bin files directly
<Ribs> a .bin is simply a disc image
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: wget http://www.tomchuk.com/drop/oki.tar.gz
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: and move the ppd.gz to /usr/share/ppd/Okidata
<will_> enabl: its a game!
<enabl> ah right
<will_> im just going to use cdmage in wine to do it :)
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: you'll have 2 new printers - DATA 24-Pin and DATA 9-Pin, try each and see if they work
<daaku> how do i get the windows key to work as a modifier instead of a normal key in the keyboard shortcuts preferences applet?
<Fwiffo> will_: btw i think you have to load the loop module before you can mount an iso
<Fwiffo> will_: 'sudo modprobe loop'
<the_gummibear> i'll have a look tomchuk :)
<the_gummibear> thx
<tomchuk> no
<tomchuk> *np
<scoon> Quest-Master, http://www.zinf.org/
<scoon> check it out
<hobo> hi there,
<calamari> CD Player reads from my hard drive about once per second when idle (I see my HD light blinking).. why?
<hobo> could just someone tell me how to get a list of the available multiverse-progz, like the available games...?
<tomchuk> hobo - in synaptic, sort by sections and lookin in Games and Amusements (Multiverse)
<hobo> ok, and caus i'm a newborn-ubuntuuser, how to get to synaptic?
<tomchuk> computer -> system Config -> synaptic
<the_gummibear> damnit, still invalid data :(
<the_gummibear> guess i'll need to find a way to run a print server on a windows machine or kinda :s
<the_gummibear> thx anyway tomchuk :)
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: right, click the printer on the windows machine and choose share
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: and when you add the printer use a network (samba) printer
<dcm> how do I reinstall GLIB?
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: but you'll still need a driver for it in linux, and it doesn't sound like generic postscript will work
<hobo> tomchuk - thanks, i know i've got a long way to go to ubuntu-heaven.. and, btw, that's the easiest way to get the kde-desktop?
<the_gummibear> i can't send my file to a windows machine where it'll be fixed to be printed?
<Riddell> hobo: sudo apt-get install kde
<dcm> how do I reinstall GLIB?
* neighborlee is away: He flew the coop for a bit.
<hobo> riddell: thats it? hell do all the thing of switching from gnome to kde with that one command?
<dcm> Excuse me
<dcm> how do I reinstall GLIB?
<Riddell> hobo: that will install all of KDE, which is quite a lot, you may want to just `sudo apt-get install kdebase kdm kdemultimedia`
<Fwiffo> dcm: use synaptic?
<dcm> whats that
<the_gummibear> the ubuntu package manager
<dcm> oh
<Riddell> hobo: warty has KDE 3.2, hoary has mostly 3.3
<Fwiffo> dcm: as tomchuk said: computer -> system Config -> synaptic
<dcm> I was using apt-get and aptitude
<dcm> Thanks
<tomchuk> dcm: why the need to reinstall glib?
<Quest-Master> I think I'm going to have to reinstall my Ubuntu for the third time in less than a month today
<dcm> I either don't have it, or it's broken
<Quest-Master> And I'm using Warty
<dcm> I could not compile xchat 2.4.1
<tomchuk> dcm: ah, you need to install libglib2.0-dev
<Synek> Quest-Master: why do you want/need to reinstall?
<Fwiffo> dcm: why would you need to compile xchat?
<dcm> This is 2.0.8, the newest is 2.4.1
<Quest-Master> Synek: All of my programs are slowly dying one by one :)
<Fwiffo> dcm: ok, any great new features?
<hobo> riddell: i got the warty-release, should i update to heary first, or go for kde right away, with options for updating later..?
<Quest-Master> Synek: It's almost like Windows all over again
<Synek> lol :)
<dcm> mm i dunno
<Quest-Master> Synek: First Totem, then Beep, CD Player, and finally gEdit and Screem
<Synek> hm don't use them, don't know
<Quest-Master> I'm really mad. ><
<Fwiffo> dcm: why then go through all that trouble :o)
<Synek> my fluxbox just going ok, so does mplayer
<scoon> Quest-Master, what are you doing to it ?
<Quest-Master> scoon: Nothing at all./
<Quest-Master> *.
<dcm> I like to have the latest of stuff
<Synek> Hm, maybe the apps are just longing for your attencion? ;-=)
<Synek> attention
<Synek> ;)
<Quest-Master> I've already given them so much
<Quest-Master> ;D
<Synek> ;)))
<Fwiffo> dcm: ok, ever thought about just upgrading to Hoary then?
<the_gummibear> what was the command to mount everything that's possible?
<the_gummibear> mount -a ?
<Quest-Master> I didn't even upgrade to Hoary and almost all of my daily programs are gone
<Fwiffo> dcm: seems more reasonable than installing stuff the other way
<dcm> Fwiffo: I didn't know Hoary was out yet, where can I get it?
<Synek> dcm: hm, strange way, i assume that new ssh ver is good-to-have, but new ver of xchat gives gou nothing at all, i suppose
<tomchuk> the_gummibear: mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<Fwiffo> dcm: try looking in the wiki, it real easy
<the_gummibear> ok, then the online banking is still fooking me :(
<Fwiffo> dcm: but its in development so some things may break
* calamari hopes that there will be a Hoary upgrade CD someday :)
<Fwiffo> calamari: upgrade CD?
#ubuntu 2004-12-23
<calamari> Fwiffo: yeah.. I already have Warty and I don't want to have to delete everything to install Hoary
<tomchuk> calamari: "sed -e 's/warty/hoary/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fwiffo> calamari: you know you can just upgrade right?
<GotD0t> hes prob on dial up
<calamari> I realize it can be downloaded.. but it would take years over dialup
<GotD0t> bingo
<tomchuk> calamari: ah
<tomchuk> calamari: well, better start now ;)
<the_gummibear> take your pc to a friend to upgrade?
<Fwiffo> tomchuk: quite hardcore that... :)
<daaku> everytime i start gvim i get a SHELL variable empty error, previously i was using ~/.xinitrc, but now i'm using the default gnome session, where do i set the SHELL variable?
<magnon> calamari: if you're not really needing the bleeding edge stuff and you're not developing, I wouldn't go for hoary yet though
<Fwiffo> probably not a good idea to upgrade to hoary if you are on a slow connection, some days the changes amount to over 100MB
<magnon> it's broken a lot of stuff lately
<calamari> that's one major problem with Ubuntu, it's not very dialup friendly.. I wish I could issue a bug report about that somehow
<calamari> Fwiffo: see above
<Ribs> as would downloading the upgrade .iso
<magnon> calamari: the releases are
<Fwiffo> calamari: right, I just saw :|
<magnon> at least as friendly as they can
<melazyboy> Has there been a solution to get 3d acceleration working with the ati9800 AND the new xorg yet?
<calamari> Ribs: an iso can be downloaded anywhere (i.e. someplace with a fast connection)
<Ribs> good point
<tomchuk> calamari: just get someone to do an apt-get -d dist-upgrade on a warty machine when hoary is released and burn the packages to cd for you
<GotD0t> melazybo2: nope, i wish though
<melazyboy> GotD0t: damit, ati so stupid
<magnon> tomchuk: Or simply download the Hoary iso ;)
<calamari> tomchuk: oh, cool.. didn't know it was possible to do that.. thanks
<Ribs> tomchuk: Given as nearly every package will be updated, it might just be easier for him to use a CD
<tomchuk> magnon: he won't have any updates to packages that he's installed outside of the default install
<tomchuk> but true
<magnon> neither will he if the warty machine has different packages
<tomchuk> huh? a -d dist-upgrade to hoary will download every package to update
<magnon> even those who aren't installed?
<tomchuk> magnon: nevermind, beeing dumb
<magnon> if so, my mistake
<magnon> but I didn't think so.
<tomchuk> me that is
<MobyTurbo> I'm having problems getting sound effects of some games like wesnoth and neverball to play. Some sounds, like the drum effects in ubuntu, work, but for these games they're silent.
<thully> Hi - I've been having a problem w/flash and the newest gnome sound server
<thully> I wonder if it may be related
<thully> I can't hear sound in flash,crossover office, or my HSF winmodem's sound
<the_gummibear> MobyTurbo, my sound (in supertux & tuxracer) ain't working either
<xevil> has anyone installed ubuntu on an nforce2 board and if so, did you run into any problems with the install?
<MobyTurbo> yes, I had problems with supertux too.
<thully> This is on hoary
<thully> correct?
<MobyTurbo> warty
<MobyTurbo> I didn't have these problems with Fedora 2, but did have them earlier with vanilla Debian.
<thully> oh - probably a different issue then, because what happened to me was fine on warty
<thully> However - developers closed my bug report because it involves unsupported software
<MobyTurbo> yes, unfortunately the programs are I think all in universe.
<thully> I think it has to do with my sound card and the new sound server - because disabling the sound server gets around the problem
<scoon> all right
<scoon> beep looks cool
<scoon> but that is really about it for it
<thully> Do you think it would be OK to report the sound server causing problems for third party apps if I set the priority to "enhancement" of the bug?
<thully> Also, would this be good to put on the wiki?  where?
<MobyTurbo> thully, does disabling the sound server hurt any programs, or is it a perfect solution?
<thully> it causes system sounds to stop working
<MobyTurbo> hmm, is it possible to enable and disable it on the fly?
* MobyTurbo laughs at the German xlated Douglas Adams quote
<thully> There is a checkbox in Gnome sound preferences
<MobyTurbo> thully, OK, I'll do that and see if it works
<thully> out of curiosity, what was done with the fonts in Hoary to make them look better than in Warty?
<thully> BTW - Ubuntu has by far the best Linux font setup I've seen on my laptop - looks like I'm using OSX or something
<_RESET> but can i add any repository to synaptic?
<XhyldazhK> Hi all... Hey.. how do I make my modem reconnect automatically when the connection is lost?
<_RESET> the repository of default are old
<Synek> Hm, try debian and then argue ;-P
<neels> can someone help me with getting a line into my sources.list to install mplayer etc. on ubuntu?
<XhyldazhK> neels: I had to install mplayer by source
<the_gummibear> compile it with the source?
<the_gummibear> i installed the package but i didn't work the way it's supposed to be..
<thully> Are there any developers around that could tell me whether it would be acceptable to report a bug that involves non-free software (but seems to be caused by free software) - but label it as "priority - enhancement" so that it doesn't take precedence over bugs in free software
<thully> neels: Look at RestrictedFormats wiki on Ubuntu website
<XhyldazhK> mine crashed
<the_gummibear> so i'm compiling the source now
<_RESET> repository are poor?
<the_gummibear> my gmplayer crashed & my mplayer couldn't go into fullscreen mode :s
<XhyldazhK> hey how do i make my modem reconnect automatically?
<MobyTurbo> thully, your advice worked. Thanks
<MobyTurbo> you don't have to compile mplayer yourself, it's available in a third party repository.
<the_gummibear> that's what we said, but it didn't work with me (& XhyldazhK)
<_RESET> repository sono povere
<the_gummibear> dunno if others had probs with it tho
<neels> ok going for source mplayer install -- then do I need additional codecs to play most movies
<MobyTurbo> it worked with me
<Davide> hello i am almost dome setting ubuntu but still i cannot get alsa to work i have a hp zv5000 laptop and i read around it could be a problem with the kernel, anybody can help me?
<neels> ?
<the_gummibear> everything is to be found on the site of mplayer neels
<XhyldazhK> hey please help me to make my modem reconnect automatically
<neels> oh forgot to say: AMD64
<the_gummibear> my knowledge ain't going that far :p
* the_gummibear returns to his noob-shell
<MobyTurbo> XhyldazhK, run diald
<neels> Still, does someone know how to get sources.list entries together? how to look for them etc?
<XhyldazhK> MobyTurbo: thanx... but how do I enable diald at boot time?
<MobyTurbo> XhyldazhK, it should automatically put itself into /etc/init.d
<the_gummibear> hmm, when i go to computer --> home & click on it then nothing happens :(
<MobyTurbo> and the other directories
<the_gummibear> no idea neels
<joshua__> where can i get gnome skins?
<farruinn> art.gnome.org
<joshua__> thanks
<neels> same with me the_gummibear
<XhyldazhK> thanx MobyTurbo... downloading it over synaptic
<_RESET> i have firefox-installer
<neels> the_gummibear: i always start by console e.g. sudo synaptic
<_RESET> how can i install it?
<Synek> _RESET: ./name_of_the_file_to_be_run
<_RESET> config.ini  firefox-installer  firefox-installer-bin  header.png  install.ini  license.txt  watermark.png  xpi
<neels> _RESET: probably run it
<benerb> has anyone else in the US had problems with ubuntu defaulting to A4 paper settings in OpenOffice and other progrmas?
<Synek> ./firefox-installe
<Synek> ./firefox-installer
<diego> hi all. on hoary, do i need a specific package to access 'preferences:///' in nautilus?
<Synek> in the same directory
<XhyldazhK> MobyTurbo: by installing diald automatically my ppp configuration is used for diald and the ppp is reconnected?
<neels> you might need a "chmod +x mozilla_installer", _RESET
<neels> _RESET: i mean firefox
<benerb> i have changed printer settings, but the documents all seem to be defaulting to A4
<_RESET> tnx
<_RESET> where dir can i install it?
<MobyTurbo> XhyldazhK, check out its documentation in man pages and /usr/share/doc. I don't run it so I don't know.
<neels> _RESET does it ask you??
<_RESET> yes
<neels> _RESET are you root?
<MobyTurbo> benerb, computer / system configuration / printing and then change it from the default of A4 to letter via preferences in two different places.
<_RESET> yes
<benerb> MobyTurbo, I have done that
<_RESET> i esc by root?
<neels> well, why not choose /usr/local/firefox, _RESET
<benerb> and it changes the prinMobyTurbo, ter settings, but not the document settings
<_RESET> ok i must uninstall old version?
<neels> _RESET -- what??
<_RESET> firefox old version
<neels> ...not entirely sure
<MobyTurbo> benerb, well, unfortunately ubuntu deactivates partially cups's web based system at localhost:631. You can check to see if that setting remains adjustable there.
<neels> nothing will break when you leave it there, but you might have to run a specific command to launch the new version
<benerb> MobyTurbo, is there anywhere else to look?  I also changed /etc/papertype too
<_RESET> why it ask me for dir?
<_RESET> :\
<MobyTurbo> benerb, I really don't know as I'm not very familiar with CUPS.
<neels> anyone knows how to add debian sources to the apt packages list?
<benerb> MobyTurbo -- or papersize, whatever it is
<neels> _RESET just to put the files around where you want them. nothing important really
<benerb> MobyTurbo, does CUPS determine the document settings for paper size?
<MobyTurbo> benerb, yes.
<neels> does anyone know how to add debian sources to the apt packages list?
<MobyTurbo> benerb, hmm, maybe ghostscript too??
<benerb> MobyTurbo, when creating a document - it looks at the CUPS settings -- sorry, I just want to make sure
<melazyboy> neels: me.
<Synek> neels: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jon1012> hi everybody :)
<skitzot> question for someone, I have a old ass pentium 1 200mhz laptop with 96megs of ram and a 6 gig hdd, would ubuntu be a good choice for it?
<melazyboy> no
<neels> ok i got that far ;)
<Synek> google for some debian mirrors, and ad appriopriate line
<neels> then, what do i add??
<jon1012> skitzot, yup :)
<skitzot> any suggestions
<neels> where do i get a list of available things?
<jon1012> skitzot, just try
<benerb> MobyTurbo, I have never had this problem with FC or SuSE and am trying to figure out how to fix it
<melazyboy> neels: woody/sarge/sid
<skitzot> I was thinking slackware, thats what I run on my desktop
<neels> ok then what do i take -- sarge?
<jon1012> skitzot, however, gnome might be a little slow on your laptop :/
<neels> having an amd64
<skitzot> well, id use fluxbox or something
<neels> melazyboy: what, all three???
<jon1012> skitzot, try installing another desktop than gnome on the laptop once ubuntu is installed
<melazyboy> neels: echo deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian testing contrib main non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<neels> skitzot: heard of slackware dude being heavy sick?
<MobyTurbo> benerb, unfortunately the default CUPS configuration at http://localhost:631 is disabled by ubuntu. So if its configurator isn't working then it might be hard to fix things.
<MobyTurbo> benerb, there are two places to change things from A4 to letter, you changed both?
<neels> melazyboy: ok that's cool -- then, do you know where to get packages for amd64 particularly?
<melazyboy> no, i dont have an amd64 =/
<MobyTurbo> benerb, also, did you restart the CUPS server after you made your changes?
<benerb> MobyTurbo, I changed it in the printer settings place, the openoffice config file, and the /etc/papersize file
<MobyTurbo> benerb, the printer settings place has two places to change it. You changed them both?
* MobyTurbo hates CUPS
<benerb> MobyTurbo, i have restarted the computer numberous times -- it works fine if I manually change it in openoffice writer and abiword, but it always defaults new documents to A4 -- Yes, I changed both places and it prints fine, it just loads new documents to the wrong size
<neels> the ubuntu faq says one can include a debian-marillat source
<neels> what is debian-marillat?
<MobyTurbo> benerb, then I don't know....
<benerb> MobyTurbo, that is fine...I appreciate the help
<MobyTurbo> benerb, if you find the solution let me know.
<melazyboy> neels: Sources for mplayer/gmplayer they have prioprietary codecs that may or may not be legal in your area
<benerb> MobyTurbo, i have searched tons of usenet pages and faqs without any luck...i will thanks again
<MobyTurbo> benerb, maybe you should file a bug report in ubuntu's bugzilla. They may offer you a fix.
<neels> when i go to http://debian.freenux.org/debian-marillat-amd64/ there are no dists, just loose files. how can i use them?
<benerb> MobyTurbo, I will give it a shot...I have never submitted anything before...I imagine it is relatively painless?
<MobyTurbo> benerb, easy enough. Ubuntu's I beleive is via bugzilla so it's easy if so.
<MobyTurbo> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org I believe.
<thenuke> native english speakers?
<MobyTurbo> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<neels> when i go to http://debian.freenux.org/debian-marillat-amd64/ there are no dists, just loose files. how can i use them?
<neels> .deb files...
<cardador> neels: download the ones you want, then go to the download folder and do sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<neels> cardador THX
<MobyTurbo> neels, the proper way to use a repository is to add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cardador> neels: what MobyTurbo said
<neels> yeah but that one doesn't work apparently
<jon1012> excuse me, where can I find "libgnomevfs2-0_2.9.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb" ?
<neels> (no dists directory and synaptic says the line has wrong syntax)
<MobyTurbo> jon1012, you should download things via the repository rather than individual debs whenever possible. It's easier and will avoid problems.
<_RESET> why repository for ubuntu are old
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, it's based on Debian and Debian isn't "bleeding edge"
<jon1012> MobyTurbo, yup but my apt it broken, to recover it i need this package lol
<cardador> jon1012: what do you mean byt broken?
<MobyTurbo> jon1012, you don't need that package to run apt-get.
<jon1012> so if someone have this in his cache is it possible to send it to me ? :$
<jon1012> MobyTurbo, because, if i change it for the new one, all my gnome menus will be put off :)
<jon1012> you know the ugly thind that happenned with gnome menus lol
<MobyTurbo> jon1012, I've never had that problem, are you running warty or hoary?
<jon1012> i need this package to recover my system without having to break my menus :)
<jon1012> hoary lol
<jon1012> i'm googling around for that package put impossible to find
<confrey> hi everybody
<MobyTurbo> jon1012, if you're running hoary you should know how to fix your problems, because you *will* have problems.
<neels> having  http://debian.freenux.org/debian-marillat-amd64/, what do I add to sources.list?
<jon1012> oh I know how to fix
<jon1012> I need this package ;)
<MobyTurbo> neels, search for it in apt-get.org and see the syntax it offers.
<mroth> so has anyone gotten 2.6.9 with nvidia 6629 packages (both in hoary update today) to function properly?
<neels> MobyTurbo now that sounds promising ;)
<MobyTurbo> jon1012, I searched for it and don't have it, else I'd offer to dcc it to you. Sorry.
<_RESET> MobyTurbo, and where are the fresh repository?
<confrey> I always must use my harddisk as ata33, while it's ata66, I add idebus=66 as kernel parameter, what can I do now?
<jon1012> thank you anyway :)
<MobyTurbo> neels, the syntax differs from repository to repository. That's why I said that.
<jon1012> hmmm... can I edit the dpkg database by hand ?
<jon1012> (i'm from the rpm world formerly lol)
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, you could run hoary, but then if things break, you own both pieces.
<neels> MobyTurbo, no i mean really, that sounds like a useful link :)
<_RESET> btw can i add the repository of debian? without problem?
<MobyTurbo> neels, don't mix Debian and Ubuntu repositories too much. Ordinarily they aren't meant for each other but marillat's seems to work OK.
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, Debian's repositories are *older* than Ubuntu's. That won't help.
<_RESET> :\
<neels> ok
<melazyboy> MobyTurbo: depends on which debian repos..
<neels> when compiling mplayer from source, should i install things previously, like NVidia's own driver for my gfx card, or some codecs/libs?
<melazyboy> MobyTurbo: The SID repos is much more upto date than the debian repos.
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, unstable at the most would be a couple of months newer for a few packages.
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, and that's only compared to warty. If you run hoary you get the most recent stuff, at the risk of lots of bugs.
<melazyboy> ... and if you run warty you get archaic software... its a risk im willing to take
* MobyTurbo doesn't know why people think something that's 1.02 is too old because the latest is 1.05. ;-)
<cardador> has anyone installed nvidia 6629 drivers sucessfuly?
<cardador> seems that nvidia-kernel-common for 66.29 is missing
<melazyboy> I have found on numerious occassions that the sid repos has newer packages than hoary, i mix the two without any real problems not saying i would suggest it for others
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, I wouldn't call GNOME 2.8 archaic.
<neels> this room is cool, see you tomorrow...
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, why don't you mix warty with hoary and use apt-pinning? Also risky but at least they're meant to get along a bit.
<melazyboy> call it what you want -- waiting six months for an arbitrary dead line would seem a little silly to me
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, the arbitrary dead line seems to work pretty well for getting a release out. The alternative is Debian's fast release policy. <cough>
<melazyboy> because the only really package i want in warty is xfree, other than xorg, i prefer knowing i have the newer packages, which in many cases means more bug free than not
<melazyboy> only real package*
<neels> when i have an AMD64, what have i: ia64?
<MobyTurbo> neels, no, ia64 is itanium.
<neels> eish
<neels> so only "amd64" will do?
<MobyTurbo> neels, I don't know what Debian/Ubuntu's naming convention is for AMD64.
<neels> m68k??
<neels> well...
<laamaa> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443 does anyone have solution to this problem yet?
<MobyTurbo> neels, motorollla 68k? Nope.
<neels> lol!
<MobyTurbo> s/lll/ll
<neels> s/lol/LOL
<MobyTurbo> :-)
<neels> so when there's a ubuntu for amd64, where's all the other stuff for amd64?
<neels> yeah yeah, install from source.
<MobyTurbo> neels, a simple recompile for most if not almost all of the software will work.
<MobyTurbo> neels, or you can run the 32 bit binaries without a problem.
<neels> ok got it :) thx everyone again -- see you some time around
<_RESET> what's last kernel for ubuntu?
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, 2.6.8.1-3 in warty, maybe the latest in hoary.
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, that is pretty darned new.
<_RESET> hoary is unstable?
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, yes
<_RESET> mhmmh
<_RESET> i'm n00b
<_RESET> keep stable for now
<melazyboy> 2.6.10 is about to come out
<_RESET> for ubuntu?
<_RESET> or hoary
<melazyboy> .. from kernelorg
<thully__> does anyone know if it would be acceptable to report a bug that , while mostly relating to software in the Ubuntu distribution, involves non-free software (Flash)
<thully__> If I set the priority to enhancement
<melazyboy> thully__: Probably not anything ubuntu can do about it, you could shoot it off to macromedia or mozilla though
<gangalino> wtf is (recovery mode) in the grub list about?
<thully__> This issue seems to be sound-card specific and effects only hoary - the sound server prevents some apps from playing sound, and it seems like it may interfere with a few free apps as well
<thully__> others w/different sound cards don't see the issue
<thully__> Which leadsme to believe that my sound card isn't properly configured in hoary to play multiple sounds at once
<melazyboy> thully__: in that case, i don't see why you shoulden't send a report
<thully__> i just have to make sure it effects a piece of free software in some way
<thully__> I think I'll add this to the wiki - maybe in restrictedformats and if there is a sound wiki
<moyote> When I try running glxgears to check fps, I get a segmentation fault. Any ideas. I'm on the bleeding edge using hoary except I'm the one bleeding. :-)
<mroth> moyote: nvidia ?
<moyote> I was able to play Unreal Tournament using 2.6.8, but since the upgrade to 2.6.9, it's unplayable.
<moyote> mroth, yep
<Orcrist> hello
<mroth> yeah new 6629 drivers seem to not be working properly yet i guess
<Orcrist> I have a problem... and though I think I know the cause of hte problem, I don't know how to fix it
<moyote> the UT installer won't run. Go figure
<Orcrist> I compiled a new kernel using kpkg, then used dpkg to install it, which updated menu.lst in /root/grub just fine
<Orcrist> but I have no initrd.img for the new kernel
<Orcrist> how to I make one?
<moyote> mroth: so someone is aware of the problem then?
<mroth> moyote: i'd imagine
<neighborlee> we're #9 at distrwatch ;-))
<moyote> mroth; well, let's hope. I could always reinstall warty, but I'd rather not at the moment. :-)
<neighborlee> distrowatch.org < that is o_0
<Orcrist> I went by the guide on this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<Orcrist> and it states there (I did everything IDENTICAL to that guide) that I should have an initrd.img for my new kernel, but it's a no-go
<Orcrist> is there a way to manually create one?
<Orcrist> then at the bottom it kind of contradicts itself and says I have to compile all 'boot time' drivers
<Orcrist> but it doesn't link me to how
<Orcrist> so it's like half a guide
<Orcrist> anyone?
<rjek> This cannot be accidental: Look at the top Google hit for "litigious"
<Pyraine> hey, is this the place to come if i want help with ubuntu?
<mroth> rjek: look at the 3rd result for the explanation
* neighborlee is back (gone 01:51:43)
<Pyraine> ?
* rjek nods mroth
<melazyboy> Orcrist: make bzImage
<melazyboy> Orcrist: pick the options you want type 'make clean' then 'make' then 'make modules_install install'
<melazyboy> Orcrist: then set up your boot loader
<melazyboy> make is the 2.6 way to make bzImage, and make modules dependencies
<melazyboy> has anyone had a problem before where sound doesn't play on ASF videos
<xhoy> vlc?
<melazyboy> no gxine doesn't work in vlc either
<xhoy> mm
<xhoy> is there and sound decoder error?
<melazyboy> no =/
<melazyboy> why does apt-get want to remove libnautilus2-2?
<leitao> guys, i have some trouble with my X. I installed it and it work correctly (without manual config). But i try to do some changes in XF86Config and now it stopped working. how could it be reconfigured automatically?
<melazyboy> dpkg-reconfig x-windows-system
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> sorry
<melazyboy> its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 rather, debian is x-windows-system
<leitao> melazyboy : Thank you, but i did that and it was not automatically, X -configure works for me. thx
<miausX> hi!
<Verden01> HI
<Synek> hi
<miausX> excuse me, I was playing with my sources.list, I don't have any updates... then I have read this article -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary -- and I have seen a new line in the sources.list:
<miausX> ## Uncomment after release to continue getting Updates:
<miausX> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<miausX> do I need this line to update warty? (please, note... I've changed hoary by warty) :)
<Synek> well
<Synek> no
<Synek> :)
<Synek> if you want to stick with warty
<thenuke> "## Uncomment after release to continue getting Updates:"
<miausX> hummm... oks... so this is for a "testing" release of warty?
<thenuke> it says that
<thenuke> so what is the problem :)
<Synek> miausX: you can say that
<thenuke> oh miausX already said that
<thenuke> oh oh miausX was the one who asked about that =)
<miausX> thenuke, well, you know... that source is taken from hoary, I don't have any source like this on my sources.list from warty :)
<miausX> hehehehe, oks
<thenuke> well, I believe that you can believe what it says
<miausX> O.o lol
<thenuke> you need it before the release of hoary
<miausX> can I put here a paste of 4 lines?
<thenuke> sure
<thenuke> when there are not going on any other conversations to mess up with floods :)
<miausX> oks, I have added this lines to my sources.list and I have three packages to upgrade now:
<miausX> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted
<miausX> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted
<miausX> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted
<miausX> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted
<miausX> thenuke, thanks :)
<thenuke> miausX: youre welcome although I dont know if I how helped you at all :)
<thenuke> how=have
<craig> Hi. New here. Wondering if anyone has thoughts on Ubuntu PPC vs YellowDog. I find Ubuntu to be much easier to install and use.
<thenuke> warty.. so what was it that you wanted to do =)
<miausX> :D
<thenuke> if you now have warty, you should stick to warty in your sources list :)
<miausX> yep, oks :)
<thoreauputic> craig: well, we all hate ubuntu - that's why we're here of course ;)
<miausX> thoreauputic, lol!
<craig> :)
<thenuke> if you want to upgrade to hoary which is under testing and NOT stable at all. you can change every 'warty' to 'hoary' in your sources list and then do apt-get update && upgrade
<thenuke> :)
<defendguin> is there a gui or tui for configuering a sound card?
<miausX> oh! i have to change the samba howto in the wiki... It has errors
<thenuke> or was it dist-upgrade?
<miausX> thenuke, oh, no no... I was asking about the warty-update sources... NOT hoary sources :)
<thoreauputic> miausX: just leave those lines uncommented :)
<Synek> :)
<IRCMonkey> hi I have just installed warty, my question is how do you test the x configuration like you can in other distros to make sure that the settings will work when you reboot
<miausX> oks :)
<defendguin> i just added a sound card to my computer and i need to configure it
<thoreauputic> miausX: I mean, commented
<miausX> oops ...
<thoreauputic> miausX: that is, leave them alone ;)
<miausX> lol
<thoreauputic> leave them with the # at the beginning
<thoreauputic> my bad
<miausX> ah, oks :)
<Rene_S> Evening Boyz and Girlz
<IRCMonkey> Problems with xf86free on ati readeon agp card 9200SE
<thenuke> :-)
<IRCMonkey> it only gives me the option for a pci card ??
<thenuke> good evening Rene_S
<thenuke> although its not evening :I
<thenuke> soon it will be morning
<thenuke> and I should go to sleep :(
<Rene_S> It is here, and I was too lazy to type my long greeting string
<miausX> hahahaha thenuke :)
<miausX> 2:51 am here
<IRCMonkey> Could any one help me with an Xserver problem please?
<melazyboy> IRCMonkey: What problem?
<miausX> IRCMonkey, no idea about radeon, I have a nvidia video card
<IRCMonkey> its an agp card but install only lets me set pci>
<IRCMonkey> and theres no test too l before you reboot to test the settings work like in other distros
<melazyboy> IRCMonkey: so pick pci see if it works, im using the 9800 it set mine up fine
<IRCMonkey> it just says it cant start the server
<IRCMonkey> arghhhh
<melazyboy> IRCMonkey: ... try setting the driver as "ati" in your XFree86-4.conf
<IRCMonkey> I think it is
<melazyboy> IRCMonkey: try x --configure, or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<jon1012> good night everybody :)
<IRCMonkey> thnks io will
<Mesta> hey is ubuntu ever going to support totem-xine in ppc
<Mesta> seems the the gstreamer gives way too many probs.  Even rhythmbox stalls in warty and in hoary.
<melazyboy> rhythmbox freking sucks
<Mesta> this was stable in debian testing
<melazyboy> it doesn't even play music off of samba shares
<defendguin> is there no way to configure a sound card?
<kerskine> howdy
<kerskine> is there any ubuntu specific pcmcia docs?
<Mesta> tempted to go back to debian testing and run rhythmbox, xmms, and accel with daenzer's xfree86.  It all works
<MobyTurbo> defendguin, you may need to modprobe the appropriate kernel module for it manually, or maybe you can use the old debian method and use modconf. (apt-get install modconf from universal)
<mlots> Anyone have a north american mirror to download the 4.10 livecd?
<MobyTurbo> hmm, scratch that, I can't find modconf in the repositories.
<defendguin> MobyTurbo, so there is no configuration application?
<defendguin> i have to figure out the driver and the modprobe
<MobyTurbo> mlots, http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<defendguin> how antiquated
<mlots> MobyTurbo: Thanks
<Mesta> if it weren't for the fact that the new debian installer is a hit or miss scenario right now
<mlots> for some reason I can't reach www.ubuntulinux.org
<defendguin> i wonder if there is a repository with the redhat configuration utils
<Synek> ?
<MobyTurbo> defendguin, maybe "discover" will work.
<WW> Any skype users here?  I have a few really basic questions.  /pm me, since the topic is not really Ubuntu.
<defendguin> MobyTurbo, is that like kudzu?
<melazyboy> defendguin: test it first 'dd count=5 bs=1024 if=/dev/urandom | aplay' for an alsatest, 'dd bs=1024 count=5 if=/dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp' for an OSS test
<mlots> Why won't wget ftp://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/.pool/warty-live-i386.iso work?
<defendguin> melazyboy, nope and nope
<MobyTurbo> defendguin, I think so.
<defendguin> MobyTurbo, discover didnt work
<melazyboy> defendguin: type modprobe alsa-base and try the first again
<mlots> Perhaps wget is broken. it says No such directory, but then it quotes the directory...
<mlots> 'r quotes it correctly.
<melazyboy> defendguin: And after you modprobe your alsa-base, then try /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Synek> Huh, 3:10 here, good night
<Synek> :)
<defendguin> module alsa_base not found
<mojo> hey ppl
<mojo> new nvidia-glx fails on my PC, does it fail on urs?
<gsus> hola a todos
<gsus> alguien me lee??
<defendguin> hmmm but i have the alsa-base package installed
<melazyboy> defendguin: on alsa restart?
<restrex> ubuntu rocks
<restrex> eeaeaeaeae ! :D
<restrex> i'm gonna try hoary now
<restrex> jeje
<restrex> ;)
<melazyboy> ...
<restrex> melazyboy don't u like ubuntu?
<mojo> restrex: dont! it's super buggy now, I advice u change to Hoary after 2 weeks from now
<restrex> :(
<melazyboy> i wish i could ban -/
<mojo> crazy bon bon he is
<restrex> mojo
<restrex> thaks jeje :)
<restrex> thanks ;)
<defendguin> melazyboy i could modprobe alsa-base
<restrex> melazyboy i wish i could ban -/  .--- melazyboy me too ;)
<restrex> to ban u man!
<restrex> :(
<miausX> O.o!!!
<melazyboy> 15:11 Ignoring ALL from restrex
<miausX> E DR17 builds fine in warty!! YEAH!!!
<restrex> eee
<restrex> cool melazyboy
<restrex> ;)
<mojo> Englightment?
<melazyboy> defendguin: i thought i already suggested that?
<miausX> yes mojo :))
<MobyTurbo> miausX, does it get along well with GNOME2 yet?
<defendguin> melazyboy im sorry i couldn' modprobe it
<defendguin> couldn't
<keith_> howdy - just installed Warty on a VIA box - works great
<mojo> shite! the new nvidia-glx fail on 2.6.9-5 of Hoary, now I no longer can play Sim2, HL2 with Cedega 4.2
<melazyboy> did you try with an underscore instead, i forgot what the module was i baked it into kernel
<miausX> MobyTurbo, oh, I LOVE E, I can run both, gnome and E from gdm right now :)
<defendguin> melazyboy, yeah i tried both
<keith_> are there any Warty specific PCMCIA docs?
<MobyTurbo> miausX, I've never tried out E17, E16 was OK, a little too much eye-candy for me though.
<melazyboy> defendguin: what sound card are you using?
<defendguin> FATAL: Module alsa_base not found.
<littlepenguin> keith_: check the ubuntu wiki
<defendguin> yamaha somehting
<mojo> what is 'eye-candy'? (Eng is not my 1st lang)
<miausX> MobyTurbo, well, DR17 is only a bit usable right now, only a few things works :)
<defendguin> melazyboy its not showing up in the hal device manager
<littlepenguin> eye-candy is desktop decoration. examples: icons, window themes, skins, etc.
<MobyTurbo> mojo, it's a computer graphics term for useless performance sucking graphics
<melazyboy> try to find it with lspci
<miausX> mojo, humm... beautiful? decorations?
<MobyTurbo> ;-)
<mojo> oh ic, i c ic
<miausX> lol MobyTurbo
<melazyboy> defendguin: lspci -vv |grep audio
<littlepenguin> mobyturbo, u got it!
<littlepenguin> :?
<keith_> littlepenguin: did check, need to find out how to add a WG511
<defendguin> melazyboy returns nothing
<miausX> MobyTurbo, well... if you think DR16 is too much eye candy... DON'T install DR17 ;D
<mojo> don't ppl know that I succeded using Ubuntu + Firefox on my new Assignment 'Next GNOME Internet Kiosk'?
<MobyTurbo> I like a ballence between eye candy and beauty. GNOME2 seems to be pretty good for that. I like Windowmaker also.
<mojo> it runs jus so fine, the only prob I encounter is I can't buy license for Flash, Java, and some MS Fonts
<littlepenguin> is a wg511 a pcmcia card? one more question, ubuntu ppc or x86
<melazyboy> mojo why use a bloated x interface like gnome just for a kiosk?
<Rene_S> Is it safe to remove inetd from my services list ?
<burner> windowmaker for eyecandy???
<keith_> littlepenguin: x86
<mojo> melazyboy: yes, I did this b4, but now I want to try GNOME
<keith_> littlepenguin: and yes - WG511 is PCMCIA
<littlepenguin> for a kiosk, try something like fluxbox, icewm,fvwm, etc.
<MobyTurbo> burner, sure; it's not too configurable but it does look pretty.
<burner> i guess, to each their own
<restrex> mojo melazyboy doesn't love me :(
<miausX> MobyTurbo, here it is -- http://debianitas.net/mostrar.php?vinculo=32&sec=capturas
<MobyTurbo> if I'm in a minimalist mood I like pwm
<restrex> xD
<mojo> GNOME does consume lots of resources, I'm thinking about switching back to bloated X, twm??
<mojo> restrex: don't sound so gay or opposite around, we're here to help not to 'hook'
<miausX> mojo, screen, ratpoison :)
<miausX> mojo, lol!
<mojo> miauX: E17?
<miausX> yep
<miausX> errr... no, DR17 (development release, from CVS)
<restrex> mojo i'm not gay   did u understood? parhaps can't I say Ubuntu rocks?  why u atack me?
<mojo> miauX: good GUI
<Rene_S> anyone ever used ion wm before ?
<mojo> miauX: I love it
<miausX> mojo, 2% CPU usage! :))
<restrex> mojo i'm not gay   did u understood? perhaps can't I say Ubuntu rocks?  why u attack me?
<littlepenguin> keith_: maybe look @ http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/wolves/2004-November/010643.html or http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20040903_02.html. search in page for wg511. correct me if i have the wrong piece of hw
<MobyTurbo> Rene_S, ion was written by pwm's author. I don't have enough resolution to really take advantage of the tiling of ion though.
<mojo> restrex: pls, I don't mean anything bad to u, just act more mature pls, if u don't like someone, just tell them I don't want to talk to u, that's all, simple life
<miausX> mojo, maybe you want to watch the DR17 video :)
<keith_> littlepenguin: ok - thanks for the pointer
<mojo> miauX: yup
<restrex> mojo u sucks ! :@
<littlepenguin> ur welcome, i'll look for more stuff if possible
<daniels> guys, please don't argue in here, ok?
<WW> Any skype users around?
<mojo> restrex: dude, calm down, let's talk like real engineer
<mojo> restrex: i'm pleased to help u if u get stuck at any prob
<restrex> ok daniels
<Rene_S> MobyTurbo, I just became aware of it last week actually, there was a presentation on alternatives to KDE and Gnome and that one came up
<littlepenguin> not specific to ubuntu, but could help keith_; http://www.linuxcompatible.org/cdetail11199.html
<mojo> restrex: but pls don't use coarse lang, it's not good though
<miausX> mojo, http://lude.net/edocs/media.htm#videos
<melazyboy> mojo: if he wasn't acting like a 10yr old i woulden't have ignored him, but then again i tend to lean towards ignoring anyone who writes a one liner with a smilie or any varent of 'keekkee' 'jejejeje' or 'heheheehh' and especially the dreded 'l0l'
<keith_> littlepenguin: thanks dude :)
<miausX> mojo, in that page you'll find some screenshots and videos, hope you like it :)
<daniels> guys, enough.  if you want to argue, take it somewhere else.
<mojo> miauX: got it
<TGCenter10> Howdy, I just got a fresh install of ubuntu.  I was wondering how I access root privileges and change the password? thanks!
<miausX> restrex, calmate ya, hombre :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<mojo> daniels: sorry to disturb u, discipline pls
<miausX> TGCenter10, sudo command or sudo -s for a root shell :)
<littlepenguin> keith_afk: can't help myself. one more: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mojo> miauX: it ROCKS! I love it
<mojo> miauX: does it consume lots of resources?
<miausX> :D
<TGCenter10> miausX: I just tried sudo from a terminal, and I am asked for a password; is there a default set by ubuntu?
<keith_afk> littlepenguin: ook - you rox
<miausX> nop, I don't know why... it's the magick of E :D
<mojo> TGCenter10: no, press ENTER
<miausX> TGCenter10, it asks about your user password :)
<mojo> TGCenter10: or u can assign new one for root by using 'sudo passwd root'
<littlepenguin> TGCenter10: Ubuntu does root access via sudo. if u want a root session, do a sudo -s. if u really want a root account do sudo passwd root. and also sudo's passwd is ur password
<littlepenguin> keith_afk: thx
<littlepenguin> does anyone know why the warty kde pkg doesn't work thru apt-get?
<mojo> littlepenguin: it does, have u open other 'universe' repsository?
<restrex> but TGCenter10 if u want to access graphically, u must change de /etc/gdm/gdm.conf AllowRoot=true and then create (under root, with sudo -s) a passord for root with passwd
<MobyTurbo> root sessions with X are a Bad Thing
<restrex> yes
<MobyTurbo> don't do that if you value your sanity and security
<restrex> but if he want to enter...
<restrex> but if he wants to enter...
<restrex> xD
<MobyTurbo> restrex, if he hates putting in passwords there are options in sudo for that.
<Rene_S> ok thats retarted I just got ip banned from my own local webmin
<littlepenguin> ya, i have the universe repository open. when i apt-get install kde it says that there are broken pkgs. something like blah = < version # but it is not installable. E: broken packages. something like that
<littlepenguin> oh and of course blah is = to pkgname
<restrex> jeje, but also to set permission, to manage files (for loose people), it's good for them too
<mojo> littepenguin: that means you haven't resolved all dep
<mojo> littepenguin: find the dep packages and install them
<restrex> doing that not by console
<TGCenter10> Thanks Everyone!  I've got it;  I am just used to other distro's!
<MobyTurbo> restrex, visudo and set up sudo to not require passwords is much safer.
<MobyTurbo> restrex, though I wouldn't do that either myself.
<littlepenguin> but sudo apt-get install -f is a clean sweep. nothing broken, incomplete or unresolved
<restrex> hehe, me too ;)
<Rene_S> crap anyone in here using webmin that knows how to unblock my localhost so I can run it ?
<mojo> oh, can help me on this prob: How to remove an entries of Open With ... if the entries are blocked to be removed via Right-click > Properties?
<Rene_S> Scratch that I just figured it out
<littlepenguin> whoosh, this place is busy
<MobyTurbo> littlepenguin, it's not as busy as #debian or #gentoo, but it is usually active...
<MobyTurbo> #gentoo is probably the busiest, because all of the people there can't do anything but IRC while their systems are recompiling. ;)
<miausX> lol
<omalley> heh
<restrex> littlepenguin ohh, yes, they really are busy channel, the reading is so difficult there
* restrex sorry my english, i'm learning ;)
<|QuaD-> anyone know how to change the name of a session in screen?
<MobyTurbo> |QuaD-, ^a:T ?
<omalley> just installed ubuntu first time today on my laptop, gotta say, it's very nice
<restrex> MobyTurbo  because all of the people there can't do anything but IRC while their systems are recompiling. ;) --- hahahahaha  :P
<|QuaD-> MobyTurbo: thanks
<restrex> omalley cool ;) i have friends that preffer install ubuntu on their laptos, it's so easy configure them ;)
<MobyTurbo> |QuaD-, np. In the future you might try ^a:help to answer these sort of questions.
<|QuaD-> MobyTurbo: didn't know that
<|QuaD-> ctrl a help isn't working
<MobyTurbo> |QuaD-, with a colon? (:)
<|QuaD-> MobyTurbo: telling me screen image written
<MobyTurbo> |QuaD-, it works fine here.
<|QuaD-> hold ctrl, push a then colon then type help?
<MobyTurbo> yes
<MobyTurbo> brb
<restrex> :)
<mojo> oh, can help me on this prob: How to remove an entries of Open With ... if the entries are blocked to be removed via Right-click > Properties?
<mojo> oh, can someone?
<rkatz> Hi, trying to get my DVD to play. It seems to not be seen for some reason?
<rkatz> New install, added libdvdcss2, etc...
<|QuaD-> rkatz: totem-gstreamer or totem xine?
<rkatz> I selected totem from the apps/multimedia menu
<|QuaD-> rkatz: read the faq on the website about installing totem-xine
<|QuaD-> to play media files
<melazyboy> rkatz: Try vlc
<MobyTurbo> rkatz, or xine-ui, or ogle
<melazyboy> rkatz: it supports menus by defualts
<miausX> xine-ui + libdvdcss2 + win32codecs
<littlepenguin> exit
<|QuaD-> or totem works well
<|QuaD-> if you install the right one
<melazyboy> vlc has libdvd as a dependency and has the only opensource implimintation of the win32codecs -- doesn't require MS dlls
<miausX> O.o
<miausX> WOW
<|QuaD-> melazyboy: i didn't know that
<miausX> neither me
<miausX> melazyboy, apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-alsa?
<melazyboy> miausX: I use the debian sid branch for vlc i didn't need plugin-alsa
<melazyboy> I use the alsa plugin though
<melazyboy> I think the sid repos just includes it w/ vlc
<melazyboy> Works excelent though
<miausX> :D
<miausX> thanks melazyboy :))))
<melazyboy> the sid branch has the newest version has a fwe bug fixes, last i checked hoary didn't have the bugfix version
<melazyboy> no prob you can read more about the release, it was on slashdot a few weeks ago
<miausX> melazyboy, does it support dvd menus? (like ogle I mean)
<melazyboy> miausX: Yes nativly
<miausX> oh my god :D~~~~~
<melazyboy> miausX: The only complaint many people have is it doesn't support skins -- i call that a feture because im a minimalist... even though im currently using silly gnome
<miausX> :)
<rkatz> vlc just sits there...
<melazyboy> rkatz: ?
<rkatz> melazyboy?
<Rene_S> I just discovered the coolest thing ever ......
<melazyboy> rkatz: what do you mean vlc just sits there?
<rkatz> I installed vlc, when I click play it prompts for device, I select dvd and it just sits there, no error.
<melazyboy> did you set the dvd device in prefrences?
<rkatz> eject doesn't even work, yes I set dvd in prefs,.
<melazyboy> let me check mine -- i haven't used a dvd in so damn long one sec
<omalley> Rene_S: what did you discover?
<miausX> lol, I have three videos of DR17, xine can play only one video, vlc plays only the others two videos, but it can't play the video that xine can...
<melazyboy> hhahaha
<miausX> yeah, it rocks lol
<melazyboy> my only complaint is there is one audio codec that vlc won't play
<melazyboy> btw vlc plays my dvds fine i just tried one
<miausX> :D
<miausX> ooooooops!! 4 am here
<Rene_S> omalley, that the webmin program is really cool and a real stress reliever for system config for me :)
<miausX> time to sleep a bit :)
<miausX> bye everybody ;)
<omalley> Rene_S: i see
<Rene_S> omalley, Well maybe not the coolest thing to everyone but its nice nonetheless :)
<omalley> Rene_S: havent used webmin in a long time
<omalley> but i do hear good things about it
<Rene_S> looks like I can use it to configure a lot of stuff on my linux box without all the headaches of tracking down config files and manually editing them
<omalley> yep
<gangalino> where's the face browser in warty?
<JStrike> A face browser? What is that?
<gangalino> shows your picture on the login screen
<gangalino> ties your face to your login
<JStrike> Are you talking about GDM?
<ctd> yes, they are.
<ctd> he
<ctd> she
<ctd> or whoever.
<JStrike> That is disabled in the warty GDM
<JStrike> iirc
<ctd> You need to go to configure in the login screen
<restrex> gangalino  run gdmsetup, and go to the third tab in the windows, there is the 'face browser' xD
<gangalino> is it disabled in warty or not? currently the 2nd & 3rd tab (standard & graphical greeter, respectively) don't have an option to choose the images to link to the logins
<gangalino> can I just upgrade to the hoary GDM, or do I have to upgrade everything?
<farruinn> ubhuti, pinning
<ubhuti> Pinning allows you to use packages from hoary in warty.  Follow the directions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto for details.
<bur[n] er> apt-get -t hoary package
<bur[n] er> er... forgot the install
<bur[n] er> gangalino: are you using a gdm theme with a chooser?
<gangalino> burner: yes
<rkatz> Hi, somehow I switched my graphical greeter from gdm to xdm, does anyone know what file to edit to switch it back, I forgot, sorry!:)
<gangalino> burner: actually, I misunderstood you, no I guess I'm not. Which theme supports face browser?
<gangalino> Happy Gnome w/ Browser, right? but where do I configure the images?
<__learner__> I've seen some screenshots, the description was something like this:  Gnome running under X-org with alpha blending and shadows support. Those screen looked really good, can my system look like that without many trouble?  And without a big performance loss.
<kensai> is an iso of hoary hedgehog available already?
<kensai> I mean like a daily build
<MobyTurbo> kensai, I hope not. We have enough problems on this channel from people with Hoary problems that shouldn't be running it in the first place.
<nomasteryoda> is there a hoary channel?
<kensai> nah I'm kool with hoary I've just run to one problem in my entire hoary usage. Im a Debian SID user so hoary doesn't make me cry
<|QuaD-> nomasteryoda: nope here
<|QuaD-> kensai: i was a sid user, hoary is more unstable,
<|QuaD-> three years with sid, never noticed problems
<neoxed> any one have winex?
<|QuaD-> 4 weeks with hoary, x wouldn't boot
<nomasteryoda> ok
<kensai> |QuaD-, yeah is a little more ubnstable
<JStrike> neoxed : You should get support with cedega/winex. Ask transgamming for help
<kensai> |QuaD-, only problem I had with hoary was my internet connection Broke to a way it couldn't be fixed
<rkatz> hi, sorry, what is the correct way to set the default display manager
<rkatz> from xdm to gdm and vice-versa?
<rkatz> thank you in advance.
<|QuaD-> kensai: yup... it makes life more interesting
<gangalino> "apt -i" is the way to install .debs, right?
<kensai> gangalino, dpkg -i
<gangalino> thanks
<nomasteryoda> ineedhelp, LOL
<nomasteryoda> nice nick
<gangalino> root@mombassa:/home/cwa2 # dpkg -i gdm-themes_0.4_all.deb
<gangalino> Selecting previously deselected package gdm-themes.
<gangalino> (Reading database ... 69475 files and directories currently installed.)
<gangalino> Unpacking gdm-themes (from gdm-themes_0.4_all.deb) ...
<gangalino> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gdm-themes:
<ineedhelp> has anyone installed unreal 2004 succesfuly?
<gangalino>  gdm-themes depends on desktop-base (>= 0.3.15); however:
<gangalino>   Version of desktop-base on system is 0.3.14.
<gangalino> dpkg: error processing gdm-themes (--install):
<gangalino>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gangalino> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gangalino>  gdm-themes
<ineedhelp> has anyone installed unreal 2004 succesfuly?
<gangalino> is there a way around this (if I really want to get around it)?
<thoreauputic> gangalino: aargh! read the topic and stop pasting in the channel!
<gangalino> 5-6 lines, stop crying
<ineedhelp> has anyone installed unreal 2004 succesfuly?
<ineedhelp> i get this error when i try to execute the install.linux.sh
<ineedhelp> "/bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<kensai> ineedhelp, try to start it as root and see what happens
<FX|Laptop> anyone have an idea how to get the new nvidia drivers to work?
<amathis> FX|Laptop: yes
<kensai> ineedhelp, I had that exact same problem
<amathis> FX|Laptop: type 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<amathis> or have you done that?
<FX|Laptop> I've had them installed, but hey are older and not the latest ones.
<amathis> FX|Laptop: update then
<amathis> then, after you install them, type 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<ineedhelp> i tried starting it as root still got the same
<amathis> and reboot (or restart X)
<kensai> ineedhelp, weird
<FX|Laptop> apt-get update, then upgrade?
<ineedhelp> yeah i thought so too
<amathis> FX|Laptop: sure,
<FX|Laptop> Well I just did update and nothing is there.
<amathis> ok
<amathis> then type that second command
<amathis> and see if it works
<amathis> unless you have an uber new card
<amathis> like geforce 6800 pro
<amathis> or something
<amathis> and you have to get drivers directly from nvidia
<FX|Laptop> No its a FX5100 go
<amathis> ah
<amathis> then drivers in apt-get should work great
<amathis> just install them
<amathis> and then type
<amathis> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<amathis> and reboot
<MobyTurbo> or rather than rebooting, just restart X with control-alt-backspace (closing all windows first)
<amathis> MobyTurbo: I said that also :)
<amathis> up a lil
<amathis> either way
<amathis> doesn't matter
<FX|Laptop> hmmm I got the drivers from nvidia today and ran the script, but when I rebooted it blacked screened on me.
<amathis> FX|Laptop: well, you should have used apt-get ones
<amathis> :/
<amathis> it will write config for ya and everything
<amathis> FX|Laptop: uninstall the binary
<amathis> that nvidia gave you
<amathis> and then use apt-get drivers and then enable it using sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<rkatz> k, never mind I figured it out, thanks.
<MobyTurbo> FX|Laptop, if you want to use nvidia's own packaging of drivers, you'll need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 by hand.
<khad> MobyTurbo, I don't think that's true
<FX|Laptop> I did uninstall the binary. And I don't see the new drivers in apt and I did edit the XFree config file.
<amathis> FX|Laptop: you need to make sure it loads glx (Load: "glx") and it has right driver name
<amathis> khad: I beg to differ
<Wirezd> hello
<amathis> khad: unless system auto detects card, the binary will not edit it
<amathis> and it will not load appropriate things
<amathis> FX|Laptop: your best bet is to see if drivers from apt are installed, and then type 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<amathis> and then restart X
<amathis> see if splash screen pops up
<Wirezd> can anyone tell me how to change the screen resolution during ubuntu's boot?
<khad> So there are nvidia cards that are not autodetected by the nvidia's own driver?
<amathis> khad: that isn't what I said at all
<FX|Laptop> I have the ubuntu nvidia drivers installed, but they are the 1.0.6111 drivers
<amathis> khad: I mean that if your OS doesn't detect your card right, it will not write correct file
<amathis> and in my experience nvidia binary didn't touch config
<amathis> maybe the new ones do.
<nomasteryoda> only partially
<FX|Laptop> hmmm
<nomasteryoda> then you have to make sure the nvidia line is in the XF86Config file
<nomasteryoda> and restart X
<khad> amathis: So the nividia driver config gets its card info from the OS not its own routines?
<amathis> khad: dear lord? where are you getting this from what I say
<amathis> I am talking about the OS writing a X86 config file
<amathis> and loading glx if it detects an nvidia card
<FX|Laptop> Yea I ran the script out of X. Then I had already had nvidia in place of nv in XFree. but on reboot I got a flash of the nvidia logo and then a black screen.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<amathis> THEN you don't have to edit it to get drivers working
<amathis> but if OS doesn't, it will not load GLX and will prolly have vesa as your driver, whereas you will have to edit the config for drivers to work
<khad> amathis: All I had to do was: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable; sudo reboot
<khad> amathis: I am just wondering why anyone would have to do differently?
<amathis> khad: ok? we are talking abour nvidias .bin's right/
<amathis> khad: wtf!
<khad> amathis: That's where we differ
* amathis is totally lost
<amathis> I was talking about nvidia binaries
<amathis> as I thought you were seeming how that was the discussion.
<FX|Laptop> ah crap, got called to work. I'll stop back later or tomorrow and maybe I can get this fixed.
<khad> amathis: Makes sense that my experience was quite different then. Apologies
<amathis> of course apt-get binaries are easy enough
<amathis> khad: yes, I have done it both ways
<FX|Laptop> thanks for some ideas
<amathis> khad: the apt way is easier
<khad> amathis: Is there a reason FX|Laptop could not simply use apt-get?
<amathis> khad: he wouldn't listen to me I guess
<amathis> khad: I told him many times to do three simple things
<khad> Seems like trying to make a sandwich with your feet.
<amathis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable; restart X
<khad> What IRC clients are people using?
<amathis> irssi rocks
<amathis> most use xchat usually
<khad> That's what I'm using, but I used gaim the other day. Just wondering why I would use one over the other
<amathis> gaim sucks for IRC
<khad> Why?
<amathis> it is good for aim and yahoo etc..
<amathis> but I just like CLI style irc :)
<khad> Is there another style?
<scoon> so i asked this early
<scoon> earlier
<scoon> anyone having problems importing mp3's into rhythmbox
<scoon> ?
<ed___> irssi
* amathis shudders at rhythem box
* amathis uses xmms, or if I have to beep media player
<__learner__> I use mozilla firefox ChatZilla.
<scoon> the nice thing about rhythmbox is that it uses my multimedia keys
<scoon> that is really convenient
<khad> scoon: I had Rhythmbox choke, but I'm not sure what it was. I know I have some weird filenames (upper ASCII).
<scoon> and I have a lot of internet radio stations that i listen too
<amathis> scoon: oof... apt-get install streamtuner
<amathis> and use xmms :)
<amathis> a BUNCH of radio stations
<amathis> though live365 is down for the night
<amathis> back tommorrow
<__learner__> I want a good MSN client. Gaim is not good at that. Amsn crashes on my system.
<scoon> streamtuner
<scoon> ?
<khad> streamtuner, eh?
<scoon> never heard of it
<amathis> yes
<scoon> i will check it out
<amathis> it is badass
<scoon> amathis, thank you
<amathis> though, don't expect to get most tonight
<amathis> live365 is reorging
<khad> streamtuner=media player??
<amathis> apt get it
<amathis> and then, it will show a plethora of internet radio stations
<amathis> and you can right click and 'tune in'
<amathis> and xmms will pop up and start playing it
<amathis> khad: no, it is a prog that shows you many radio stations
<amathis> and you can tune xmms into them
<amathis> you can find a bunch of diff music
<scoon> amathis
<scoon> that looks good
<amathis> scoon
<amathis> :)
<khad> amathis: I see. It looks like a client for the shoutcast.com Web site (among others).
<amathis> scoon: just wait till tommorrow.. live365 will be back up
<amathis> and there will be a lot more music
<scoon> i new if i kept asking the same questions over and over
<scoon> i'd get something worth reading.
<khad> There is probably some convenience, but isn't shoutcast.com good enough?
<amathis> khad: well, you get more then just shoutcast
<khad> amathis: I guess the Webmail vs. mail client debate pertains, huh?
<amathis> khad: nah, more like ninjas vs pirates
<amathis> of course, ninjas always win
<khad> amathis: Pirates have guns, though.
<khad> amathis: Ninja. Bang. Dead ninja.
<amathis> khad: ninjas have good juju
<scoon> amathis, damn it is good
<scoon> thanks again
<amathis> scoon: well, live365 is dead ATM... so ... but that is where most of music is
<scoon> amathis, check out khaha.com, all comedy, all un-censored
<amathis> but I am only 11 o.o
<amathis> is it 'pornographic?!'
<amathis> j/k
<khad> I was just wondering why streamtuner wasn't working, but then I realized that it doesn't actually play the music itself and I don't have xmms (the default player) installed.
<khad> oops
<scoon> khad, I changed my to beep-media-player, bmp has the same bindings as xmms
<amathis> khad: hehe
<khad> Now I'm distracted. I am listening to the khaha.com stream.
<scoon> khad, rodney is the funniest mother fucker ever, even dead
<amathis> is it free?
<scoon> yes
<tjs> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals suggests xorg packages are complete? are they available yet?
<Burgundavia_> tjs, yes
<scoon> i got it from streamtuner
<Tsjoklat> tjs available yes stable no
<Gmail> can ubuntu do this http://mail-index.netbsd.org/netbsd-users/2004/08/20/0001.html
<Gmail> LOL
<Gmail> NetBSD on a toaster
<tjs> apt-cache search xorg turns up nothing.. could I get a package name hint?
<Gmail> can i run Ubuntu on my toaster?
<Tsjoklat> tjs you are in hoary?
<Tsjoklat> tjs make sure your sources.list reads: main restricted universe multiverse
<Seq> Gmail: if your toaster has a pc in it, yes.
<tjs> ok
<Seq> Gmail: otherwise, upgrade your toaster
<tjs> thanks
<Tsjoklat> np tjs
<k40z> .. is there an interface for GNU/Linux generally for reassigning/forcing IRQs (and not bios)?
<Gmail> Seq: my toaster doesn't have a cd driver how do i install
<khad> I have a toaster oven. Can I oveclock it?
<Seq> Gmail: you'll have to contact your vendor
<Gmail> Seq: lol
<Nivlem> Anyone happen to be able and explain why fdisk is still showing a firewire device that isn't even plugged in anymore? fdisk -l /dev/sdb (also have /dev/sda, /dev/sdc they are active)
<Nivlem> BTW I even rebooted to try and clear it...so it isn't a module reload,kill, restart issue
<Gmail> ninkendo: is this on your toaster ran by ubuntu?
<Gmail> i got an idea for the new ubuntu shop
<Gmail> ubuntu-toasters
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Tsjoklat] : Matar meeting simulcast in #ubuntu-meeting | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<|QuaD-> what is the meeting?
<hoary> hi guyz
<hoary> i have upgrade to hoary
<|QuaD-> hoary: cool
<hoary> now i'm trying to configure the x but it shows me that
<hoary> root@divino:~ # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<hoary> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xfree86 is broken or not fully installed
<khad> I was running hoary but it wasn't stable enough for me.
<hoary> :S
<Seq> hoary: hoary doesn't have xfree86, it uses xorg
<Seq> i think thats an automatic switch
<hoary> ohh ok :S
<hoary> Suq , how can I config xorg? :)
<khad> Is there a way to revert back to warty after a hoary upgrade?
<magneto> xorgconfig
<magneto> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hoary> ok ;)
<Tsjoklate> khad there is, but it is very tricky
<Tsjoklate> khad there is a page on the wiki about it...
<khad> Tsjoklate: Probably better that I reinstalled then.
<Tsjoklate> khad yes I would say so
<hoary> agrgr
<hoary> xorg
<hoary> i don't lied :S
<hoary> i don't liked it:S
<khad> Tsjoklate: I can't find the Wiki page. DO you know the link?
<hoary> agrgr I liked xfree86
<Tsjoklate> hoary you can 'pin' it
<Tsjoklate> so that you don't have to upgrade to xorg if you don't want to
<regeya> hm.
<regeya> xorg isn't that different from xfree86.  yet.
<hoary> the front end :)
<hoary> Tsjoklate hoary you can 'pin' it? how can I use xfree86?
<hoary> :S
<|QuaD-> hoary: there is no "front end"
<hoary> yes, by console
<Tsjoklate> hoary synaptic.. open that up
<hoary> but the blue menu, I don't know...
<hoary> jeje ok :)
<hoary> but, the graphic will not work !
<hoary> :S
<Tsjoklate> then search: xfree
<hoary> ok
<Tsjoklate> when the package shows up it has a green block in front of it
<Tsjoklate> select the package
<Tsjoklate> then package - lock
<Tsjoklate> it will put a lock on the icon
<Tsjoklate> do that with all three packages
<Tsjoklate> and it won't upgrade to xorg
<Tsjoklate> if you want to change it.. same deal.. select packaga unlock
<Tsjoklate> got it?
<Wirezd> where can i find the ubuntu logo for using it as an icon??
<jdodson> knock, knock.
<khad> Who's there?
<jdodson> jdodson
<khad> jdodson who?
<jdodson> jdodson looking for a developer to talk to.......  yeah that wasnt funny, sorry, it should have been.
<|QuaD-> jdodson: why do you need one
<jdodson> |QuAD: well i do need my oil changed...... heh, ok i will stop with the dumb jokes.  i wanted to talk with someone about becoming a package maintainer.
<|QuaD-> oh
<|QuaD-> what package
<jdodson> good question.
<jdodson> they would no better than me what packages need maintaining.
<|QuaD-> hehe... i want a sunbird package
<|QuaD-> and an nvu package
<jdodson> i want a doom3 package....... :)
<jdodson> not a freedom package though.
<jdodson> i just wondered how to go about applying for a mentorship(the site mentions talking to a developer and having them mentor you).
<|QuaD-> jdodson: when you find out let me know :)
<jdodson> |Quad: HA!  ok.
<CaseysZ28_> i am still haveing problems getting gkrellm to run on my amd64 install of ubuntu
<khad> What are people using for Audio CD burning?
<|QuaD-> CaseysZ28_: it works on my x86 install
<jdodson>  k3b
<billytwowilly> k3b... atleast I would be using that if the packages weren't mildly borken in hoary.
<|QuaD-> k3b uses kdelibs
<|QuaD-> blah
<khad> I think something is wrong with my CD setup in Ubuntu
<jdodson> ya, sometimes renders gnome unbootable.... i guess i would call that mildly broken.
<Hikaru79> khad, why's that?
<|QuaD-> jdodson: yup
<khad> Every CD I have burned so far has either not finished properly or reported complete but the CD didn't work
<CaseysZ28_> yeah but it isn't in my amd64 repositories
<CaseysZ28_> because it should be in universe and it isn't there
<khad> I am using a Plextor PX-708A
<khad> Does anyone else experience strange CD burning problems?
<Hikaru79> khad, what are you using to burn? Nautilus?
<khad> I have used Nautilus and k3b to no success
<khad> Nautilus does not have a log that I know of so I can't see where things go wrong.
<CaseysZ28_> i really like this distro but if i can't get things to work properly looks like i am going to have to go back to gentoo
<khad> I don't really know where to start troubleshooting.
<farruinn> CaseysZ28_: I know that some packages that aren't in the repos for ppc are availble as source
<khad> Are there simple tests I can put the CD burner through to see where the problem lies?
<CaseysZ28_> i have tried the source as well but it doesn't seem to want to work either
<khad> Like burning a single audio track or a test ISO or something?
<farruinn> CaseysZ28_: with apt or downloading tarballs or something?
<CaseysZ28_> bot
<CaseysZ28_> both
<farruinn> :-/
<CaseysZ28_> i can get it to the point of wanting libgtop-dev
<CaseysZ28_> i can't find that package anywhere
<tom_> hey
<farruinn> Have you read this page? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Tsjoklat> CaseysZ28_ do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list?
<farruinn> apt-get build-dep will d/l, build, install the dependencies
<CaseysZ28_> yes
<CaseysZ28_> i think i just got it to override it just a sec
<CaseysZ28_> nope didn't work.  it gave me an error saying gnome wasn't found
<tom_> what are you guys trying to do?
<bitserf> what is the latest linux thinking on encrypted filesystems?
<CaseysZ28_> i am trying to get gkrellm to work on my amd64 install
<khad> Does anyone even have a link to a site for troubleshooting CD burning in Ubuntu?
<tom_> ah okay
<bitserf> i don't want to run into the scenario i had before where i used cryptoloop, and lost data since i couldn't get the 2.6 kernel with support for the particular algorithm going on new hardware :)
<CaseysZ28_> farruinn: i have tried all of that on that page
<farruinn> CaseysZ28_: don't know what to tell you then =(
<tom_> gkrellm doesn't come with the install does it?
<CaseysZ28_> tom_:
<CaseysZ28_> nope
<CaseysZ28_> sorry
<tom_> so it's all installed but can't find gnome?
<CaseysZ28_> durring the configure process of libgtop-dev it couldn't find gnome
<CaseysZ28_> and that is what i am using
<tom_> hmm
<tom_> well, this goes beyond my experience :)
<tom_> i just dropped by to see if anyone has had problems with the VESA xfree86 driver and AMD64 arch
<CaseysZ28_> the nvidia-glx stuff works perfectly
<tom_> yeah, i've heard it's really good
<tom_> unfortunately, because my vidcard is only an onboard Unichrome Pro, i've got either VESA or VGA to choose from
<CaseysZ28_> yeah
<CaseysZ28_> VESA should work fine because people with laptops are using it
<tom_> AMD64 laptops?
<CaseysZ28_> now that i don't know
<CaseysZ28_> you could always try it and see
<tom_> yeah i have, with disturbing results :)
<CaseysZ28_> hehehehe
<CaseysZ28_> that can happen sometimes
<neoxed> after doing ./configure when installing a program should i have to do any thing else?
<tom_> it seems to kill the framebuffer, so even normal text, ie not X, are no more than dots
<tom_> so it gets in, complains about not running, and then the comp is practically unuseable
<tom_> neoxed: what program?
<neoxed> centericq-4.12.0
<CaseysZ28_> could you not alt+ctl+backspace to kill X
<tom_> ah, but it wasn't running
<tom_> it just overwrites whatever the vidcard has in it's buffer
<thoreauputic> neoxed: make , then sudo make install
<tom_> so no normal characters are in there
<tom_> yeah, make install needs su privileges
<CaseysZ28_> nasty
<tom_> yeah, it's a real problem, cos now i am running in 640x480
<tom_> with 4 bit colour (FOUR!)
<neoxed> if this works i will be so mad at my self hehe
<neoxed> iv been trying to install lots of programs but didnt know anthing but ./configure heh
<tom_> yeah it helps a lot
<tom_> :)
<tom_> i was doing that a while back as well
<neoxed> hehe
<CaseysZ28_> you could always sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<neoxed> add's that line to NeoXeds's Tex Doc Of Commands
<neoxed> HEHE
<neoxed> my synaptic packet manager wont open any more :/
<CaseysZ28_> make sure you have the universe line it /etc/apt/sources.list uncommented and everything should be fine
<neoxed> okia
<CaseysZ28_> guess what people :):):) gkrellm is running
<CaseysZ28_> :)
<farruinn> cool, what magic did you have to work?
<CaseysZ28_> i was able to compile it without libgtop-dev
<CaseysZ28_> just a sec for the exact lines
<CaseysZ28_> sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -d
<CaseysZ28_> and it works
<tom_> nice one
<CaseysZ28_> that was after the sudo apt-get source gkrellm by the way
<CaseysZ28_> only thing is though that it built everything in my home directory
<CaseysZ28_> can i just copy the binary to /usr/bin and be oK?
<farruinn> it should have output a .deb
<farruinn> that  you can dpkg -i *.deb
<CaseysZ28_> yep that worked
<neoxed> omg
<neoxed> its still makeing this lol
<neoxed> takeing forever
<CaseysZ28_> what are you making?
<thoreauputic> neoxed: this is why we don't use gentoo ;)
<CaseysZ28_> farruinn: now can i delete the source in my home directory?
<farruinn> rm  -rf <dir>
<CaseysZ28_> gentoo does take a while to complete
<farruinn> and the nice thing about apt is that you can get rid of the .debs and still be able to apt-get remove <pkg> if you have to
<neoxed> finaly done
<CaseysZ28_> i proly should have saved the debs huh....
<thoreauputic> neoxed: I compiled gimp2 when it came out - took about 45 minutes on a 2 gig box :)
<CaseysZ28_> for other people? or would that have done anyone else any good?
<neoxed> make[1] : *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<neoxed> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/neoxed/centericq-4.12.0/libicq2000-0.1'
<farruinn> CaseysZ28_: I think you're fin
<farruinn> e
<neoxed> any one know the meaning of that heh
<CaseysZ28_> thoreauputic: when i installed gentoo it took about 4 hours to compile xorg on my amd64 3200
<thoreauputic> CaseysZ28_: heh - I've heard OpenOffice takes about half a day for most people ;)
<CaseysZ28_> damn
<neoxed> ok after sudo make install any thing else i need to do?
<farruinn> neoxed run it
<thoreauputic> neoxed: that should be it
<neoxed> whould it put it in my applications any where?
<CaseysZ28_> proly not
<neoxed> any clue what i whould type to run it?
<farruinn> neoxed, it probably installed the binaries to /usr/bin/
<neoxed> im sorry i am mega newbish
<CaseysZ28_> its ok we all were at one time
<thoreauputic> neoxed: type ` which <nameofapp> ` to see where it is, but you only need to type the command if it's installed in your $PATH - as it should be
<neoxed> /usr/local/bin/centericq
<CaseysZ28_> what does echo $PATH say?
<farruinn> oy, I did mean /usr/local/bin, sorry
<thoreauputic> when something is compiled it normally lands in /usr/local/bin - that way it doesn't interfer with existing packages installed in the places apt puts them
<neoxed> ok ic
<neoxed> thanks guys its working
<CaseysZ28_> any time
<neoxed> aw man this is a command yahoo
<neoxed> :/
<neoxed> i dunno how to work it lol
<thoreauputic> neoxed: try typing centericq --help at a prompt (or -help - varies with apps) Of course there's always the man page ;)
<neoxed> okia
<thoreauputic> neoxed: why are you usinfg this? Won't gaim do icq for you?
<thoreauputic> *using
<CaseysZ28_> it should
<neoxed> well im not wanting it for icq
<neoxed> im wanting yahoo
<CaseysZ28_> gaim does yahoo as well
<neoxed> this prog had yahoo msn aim icq all in it
<neoxed> dose it?
<neoxed> it says just aim/icq on the one i have now
<thoreauputic> it does jabber as well, and IRC
<CaseysZ28_> yep yep
<neoxed> maybe i need to download a newer gaim?
<thoreauputic> and msn, for that matter
<CaseysZ28_> i have the one that came installed
<CaseysZ28_> sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> neoxed: the one you have will probably work fine
<CaseysZ28_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gaim
<CaseysZ28_> if you want to get the newest packages for everything
<neoxed> omg
<neoxed> you guys are right
<neoxed> ima moron srry
<neoxed> heh
<CaseysZ28_> ubuntu seems to use bunches of memory
<bur[n] er> drop down boxes are crazy ;)
<khadyoung> Can anyone help with CD burning troubleshooting?
<CaseysZ28_> lol
<CaseysZ28_> what you using?
<bur[n] er> cd burning using what app?
<CaseysZ28_> k3b?
* bur[n] er only uses k3b :\
<khadyoung> Any app. I have tried Nautilus and k3b
<thoreauputic> neoxed: look at it this way - you learnt to compile stuff (useful), and if X gives up for some reason you have a CLI client on hand ;)
<bur[n] er> can't do it?
<bur[n] er> try "sudo k3b"
<khadyoung> It chokes halfway through
<bur[n] er> there are some weird issues if you don't run as root
<bur[n] er> halfway through??
<khadyoung> Yeah, I know, I was running as root
<bur[n] er> odd, never heard of that, try slowing the speed?
<khadyoung> Not halfway exactly, but it doesn't finish
<khadyoung> I suppose I'll try slowing the speed, but that seems weird
<bur[n] er> is your buffer losing it?
<khadyoung> I have a pretty decent computer with a Plextor PX-708A
<khadyoung> Latest firmware
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: using sudo with k3b will lock ~/.ICEauthority and make it hard to get back into gnome
<neoxed> today when i was installing packages my hard drive locked up so now when i try to open Synaptic Package Manager it gives me this error *dpkg was interrupted you must manually run dpkg -- configure -a to correct the problem" but me being new to linux i havent a clue what to do hehe
<thoreauputic> you have to delete the file or change it
<bur[n] er> heh, i saw that .ICEauthority file issue on my laptop, wondered where it came from ;)
<CaseysZ28_> what it says
<khadyoung> So that's where that ICEauthority problem came from
<bur[n] er> sudo chown username:username ~/.ICEauthority
<khadyoung> I just deleted the file
<bur[n] er> or that
<khadyoung> ;)
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: what do you suggest for using k3b then?  it doesn't work without root with the kernel in ubuntu
<farruinn> neoxed: run sudo dpkg --conrigure -a at the command line
<farruinn> er, that's configure
<bur[n] er> supposedly the newest k3b 11.18 fixes this, but i have yet to use 2.6.9 kernel or 11.18 of k3b
<neoxed> okia
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: dunno - I'm actually running debian - I just am interested in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I'm on dilaup so I need to get a cd ;)
<bur[n] er> (to be honest, i run kanotix, but I really like gnome ;)
<neoxed> i beleave its working
<neoxed> sweet
<neoxed> fixed it
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: best part about ubuntu... the HAL/DBUS popup an icon on the desktop for mounted removable media stuff!
<neoxed> farruninn: thanks man
<bur[n] er> works flawlessly form e
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: cool :)
<khadyoung> Does anyone else have burning not complete properly?
<bur[n] er> gnome has a ways to go in terms of usability though
<farruinn> bur[n] er: I strongly agree with that
<bur[n] er> khadyoung: works for me... sorry :\
<CaseysZ28_> now cdrdao doesn't want to compile for the amd64
<khadyoung> I feel like I am crazy
<bur[n] er> quit taking crazy pills!
<khadyoung> Nobody else has burning problems?
<bur[n] er> just burnt "The OpenCD 2.0" from an .iso onto a cdrw with no probs about 15 minutes ago
<CaseysZ28_> i can't get cdrdao to compile if that suffices
<khadyoung> Maybe it had something to do with burning from vfat partition.
<CaseysZ28_> possible
<bur[n] er> khadyoung: i don't think so... my .iso was on my fat32 partition :\
<bur[n] er> but could be that you're going from straight data to it?  i dunno to be honest
<khadyoung> CaseysZ28_: That seems to be a different issue entirely. :)
<bur[n] er> doesn't ubuntu have a bugtracker?
<bur[n] er> u could check that
<bur[n] er> bugs.ubuntulinux.org maybe?
<khadyoung> Um...
<khadyoung> Ah. You mean a Web site. Not a program.
<bur[n] er> nope, not a site ;)
<arakno> bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org I think
<khadyoung> So far I haven't found anything. But I'll keep looking
<neoxed> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<neoxed> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<neoxed> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<neoxed> X_X
<bur[n] er> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
* thoreauputic has twm running in a window using Xnest with xmatrix screensaver running as a wallpaper: just because he can... <grin>
<bur[n] er> neoxed: add universe to your sources
<thoreauputic> haha
<bur[n] er> twm.... ewwwwwwwwwwww
<neoxed> how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: heh - it's green!
<bur[n] er> neoxed: in synaptic... edit sources?  or edit repositories?
<bur[n] er> something like that
* bur[n] er always does it by hand :\
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: whatever else you might think about twm - it's blazingly fast !
<bur[n] er> fluxbox is just as fast, but prettier ;)
<bur[n] er> and more functional
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: very true
<neoxed> is it a package?
<bur[n] er> neoxed: no no no...
<bur[n] er> in the options
<bur[n] er> one sec
<bur[n] er> i'll get synaptic figure it out
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I just ran it in Xnest to play with it
<neoxed> :)
<bur[n] er> right on
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: quick question about debian... do you run gnome by any chance?
<thoreauputic> I have it - but I use fluxbox almost always
<neoxed> set an internal option maybe?
<thoreauputic> my gnome is rather old - 2.4
<bur[n] er> me too :)   does your nautilus work by chance? ....nevermind, i'm trying 2.8
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I dislike nautilus - I use rox filer
<bur[n] er> i was going to show a friend gnome using my debian box, but no icons and no nautilus
<bur[n] er> i would use rox... but rox can't do smb:/ or ssh:/
<bur[n] er> or sftp:/
<bur[n] er> neoxed: in synaptic... 'settings' 'repositories'
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I use the terminal for those, and for fish://
<bur[n] er> neoxed; uncheck the top two and check the box with universe
<bur[n] er> term for fish:// ??? bleh, not fun
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I also have nfs set up, and I can run rox remotely with ssh -X
<bur[n] er> i've never done nfs, i always use samba
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: lftp does fish - it's much better than ftp
<neoxed> 7 things in here none say universe
<bur[n] er> lftp does fish?  right on, i didn't know that
<neoxed> o wait
<neoxed> im srry n/m
<bur[n] er> i always use konqueror
<neoxed> there thay are
<khadyoung> What is fish?
<bur[n] er> neoxed: after you change it... do an update
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: lftp fish://url.here.org
<bur[n] er> fish:// == file transfer over ssh... essentially scp
<thoreauputic> yes
<neoxed> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<neoxed> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Release
<neoxed> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/source/Sources.gz
<neoxed> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/source/Release
<neoxed> says it cannot download
<bur[n] er> thanks for the tip thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> no problem :)
<bur[n] er> well neoxed, i don't know what to say about htat
<restrex> bye guyz
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: konq does fish too, of course
<bur[n] er> bye restrex
<restrex> ;)
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: i know ;)  that's what i use!
<thoreauputic> :)
<bur[n] er> it's a pain to launch konq from fluxbox though
<bur[n] er> esp. when i use mostly gtk based apps
<neoxed> ar
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: yes, I dislike using kde apps in fluxbox
<bur[n] er> wish gftp would do fish links
<bur[n] er> it does do sftp which is decent
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: if you run kdebug you can turn off all the rubbish that kde apps dump in your terminal
<thoreauputic> speeds things up a bit
<bur[n] er> kde apps don't dump things in my term
<thoreauputic> no?
<neoxed> now its downloading them
<bur[n] er> i usually just do an 'alt+f2' for my fbrun dialog and type konq
<bur[n] er> neoxed: nice work ;)
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: ah, yes, that works
<neoxed> ts got some cd rom issue but who cares
<neoxed> lol
<bur[n] er> alt+f2 is my friend in any WM :)
<khadyoung> My F2 key doesn't work
<bur[n] er> heh
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I have my flux keys set up with the "windows" key, so I do Mod4-r for fbrun
<bur[n] er> shitty
<bur[n] er> to each their own :)
<neoxed> i still get this error when i do ./configure
<neoxed> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<neoxed> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<neoxed> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<bur[n] er> as a side note, i recently built a live cd that uses fluxbox
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: that's one of the nice things about fluxbox - very configurable :)
<bur[n] er> definately!  wish metacity would have better hotkey support
<bur[n] er> gnome should've never dropped sawfish
<neoxed> o i gotta install kde packages now right?
<bur[n] er> it was everything i ever wanted
<farruinn> neoxed, what are you building now?
<bur[n] er> neoxed: yeah ;)
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: used to be "acme" for key bindings in metacity - but I think new gnome has it built in
<neoxed> apollon-0.9.3
<neoxed> :)
<bur[n] er> new gnome... as in 2.8?
<bur[n] er> it has hotkey support, but not really worth a damn
* farruinn uses xfwm4
<bur[n] er> you can't even tell it to launch an application that you specify
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: as I said, mine is old - but I believe acme is now deprecated in favour of a key binding thing in gnome
<bur[n] er> xfwm4 is another window manager with crap hotkey support
<bur[n] er> more configurable than gnome, harder to get to, and limited to 10
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: i know what you're talking about... it's too basic though :\  nothing like khotkeys or fluxbox's hotkey support
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: I'm very happy with fluxbox - I'm even attempting to write my own style for it
<neoxed> jesus
<neoxed> now
<neoxed> its says
<neoxed> kde-amusements:
<neoxed>  Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<neoxed>  Depends: kdeedu but it is not going to be installed
<neoxed>  Depends: kdegames but it is not going to be installed
<neoxed>  Depends: kdetoys but it is not going to be installed
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: but it's a bit tricky :/ (writing a style I mean)
<thoreauputic> neoxed: hmm.. broken packages
<CaseysZ28_> does anyone use ubuntu for a server ?
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: just take another style... start messing with it and soon you'll have your own :)
<bur[n] er> make your own pixmaps and stuff too of course
<bur[n] er> fluxmod.dk is a good starting point
<neoxed> things all ways go bad for me X_X
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: yeah, I'm using a style called "Simple Smooth Grey" as a basis ;)
<bur[n] er> shitty... sounds like bad packages
<bur[n] er> right on thoreauputic
<neoxed> theres alot of packages in here
<neoxed> that say there installed
<thoreauputic> I can't work out how to change the colour of the part of the task bar that shows iconified apps, though ;/
<neoxed> but when i click on them it asks me to mark them for installation
<thoreauputic> well. gotta go - have fun :)
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: documentation is down...
<bur[n] er> but when it's back up...
<bur[n] er> check the .9 faq
<bur[n] er> you'll find it there, or in the changelog
<bur[n] er> i forget :\
* bur[n] er wrote some of the fluxbox documentation :)
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: yeah - I have the docs on my hard drive, actually
<bur[n] er> cool
<bur[n] er> have a good night
<bur[n] er> good luck with your style
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: thanks - see ou :)
<thoreauputic> *you
<CaseysZ28_> has anyone used ubuntu for a server os yet?
<farruinn> CaseysZ28_: maybe search the forums and mailing list archives
<CaseysZ28_> honestly i will proly just use debian or slackware
<Gmail> why is ubuntu's bugzilla soooo slow
<neoxed> you think i could sell Shells for ircd on a cable modem HEHE?
<Gmail> is bugzilla like some type of deamon?
<carthikHome> gTKPod works!
* neoxed Rebooting
<CaseysZ28_> carthikHome: and it works rather well too
<carthikHome> CaseysZ28_, tell me about it... I think it's a little bit better than iTunes (file name parsing...copying to hard disk, the works)
<CaseysZ28_> the best thing is you can remove the songs you put on your ipod
<CaseysZ28_> instead of them being there forever
<CaseysZ28_> you can also use it as a portable hard drive
<carthikHome> CaseysZ28_, yup
<carthikHome> though I think both these could be done with iTunes too, with the right preferences...
<carthikHome> autosync was a PiTA
<CaseysZ28_> how do i get smbmount to work?
<carthikHome> CaseysZ28_, i thought there was a page on the wiki that explained the samba business rather well, but I don't know if that's what you are talking about
<CaseysZ28_> it just keeps giving me the error that smbmount is a bad command
<CaseysZ28_> so i guess i have to go find it and install it
<Hikaru79> Can Nautilus' CD burner do DVD's?
<NanoTek> Does anyone succeed to install mplayer (in instable) with warty ?
<Hikaru79> NanoTek, I have. Both from Synaptic and from compile
<NanoTek> Hikaru79, I've tried to install it on a fresh install but he doesn't want because of versions of libarts and cie !
<Hikaru79> Hm. Have you tried updating those through Synaptic?
<NanoTek> yep
<NanoTek> but i have suceed one weeks ago and now i can't :/
<Hikaru79> Hmm
<Hikaru79> o_o Strange
<Hikaru79> Are you using binary or source/
<Hikaru79> *?
<NanoTek> binary
<NanoTek> :p
<Hikaru79> Even wierder!
<RuffianSoldier> hey
<Hikaru79> Last thing I can think of is trying this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<RuffianSoldier> i need help
<Hikaru79> Hey, RuffianSoldier :)
<RuffianSoldier> hey Hikaru
<RuffianSoldier> i got xorg problems
<RuffianSoldier> im inconsole :-/
<Hikaru79> x_x Ouch.
<Hikaru79> I never installed xorg when switching to Hoary. I anticipated problems :P
<RuffianSoldier> Somone ass here told me I can change xorg.conf to 32 bit color instead of 24 - and now X wont start
<RuffianSoldier> I even changed it back
<RuffianSoldier> and reconfigured X
<RuffianSoldier> should i reinstall?
<Hikaru79> If you changed it back, it's not fine?
<RuffianSoldier> still wont start
<Hikaru79> What does it say?
<RuffianSoldier> hold on
<RuffianSoldier> Depth 32 not supported by Savage driver
<RuffianSoldier> no screens found
<RuffianSoldier> screens found but no usable configuration
<RuffianSoldier> :0/
<Hikaru79> If it's saying that, then you haven't switched the file back right, apparently =/
<Hikaru79> xorg.conf is the file right?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> I nanod its ass
<Hikaru79> Hm
<Hikaru79> LOL
<RuffianSoldier> and I went back a double checked
<Hikaru79> And then did you reboot?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<RuffianSoldier> should I reboot?
<Hikaru79> Yeah, try that. Xorg probably didn't recheck the file yet.
<defunkt> hey yall
<Hikaru79> Hi, defunkt
<Hikaru79> :)
<defunkt> hello Hikaru79, how are you
<Hikaru79> Not too bad
<Hikaru79> Just... tired ;_;
<Hikaru79> It's 3:00 AM
<defunkt> yeah - me too
<Hikaru79> =/
<defunkt> still have to clean up from the party
<Hikaru79> Hehe
<Hikaru79> was it fun? :)
<defunkt> meh.  about 80 people showed up
<defunkt> 3 kegs
<Hikaru79> :|
<Hikaru79> Not bad, lol
<Hikaru79> Oh
<defunkt> nah got in a fight tho
<Hikaru79> I was thinking LAN party
<defunkt> oh no lol
<Hikaru79> I'm such a geek *blush*
<defunkt> no i'm a geek too trust me
<Hikaru79> =P
<ctd> Most of us are.
<Hikaru79> Geek pride 8-)
<Rene_S> I am just old, too old to be a geek
<defunkt> weeee! 8^B
<frankps> hi all
<oRuffianSldier> meh
<Hikaru79> Welcome back, oRuffianSldier. No luck, I'm guessing? :(
<oRuffianSldier> nope
<defunkt> hi frankps
<Hikaru79> ;_;
<oRuffianSldier> :-/
<oRuffianSldier> get the same erro
<oRuffianSldier> should I switch back to XFree?
<oRuffianSldier> Xorg did work
<Hikaru79> I suppose...
<oRuffianSldier> I mean - it used to
<oRuffianSldier> should I reinstall?
<oRuffianSldier> apt-get remove xserver-xorg then apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<Hikaru79> Well, not quite yet.
<oRuffianSldier> ok
<Hikaru79> Maybe try asking someone in here with a bit more expertise :P
<oRuffianSldier> bob2
<oRuffianSldier> you there
<defunkt> anyone in here running quake3 on ubuntu?
<ctd> What's wrong?
<zenlunatic> How is this distro different from debian unstable?
<oRuffianSldier> Who here knows a bunch about Xorg?
<oRuffianSldier> zenlunatic - LOTS!
<ctd> oRuffianSldier: daniels would
<oRuffianSldier> daniels - ya there?
<ctd> I think he's sleeping now, though(?)
<oRuffianSldier> baah
<ctd> Don't know too much of spain time though. ;)
<decklin> oRuffianSldier: paste your xorg.conf at rafb.net/paste/ , maybe someone can spot something
<oRuffianSldier> haha - paste it lol
<oRuffianSldier> im in console only
* decklin hands oRuffianSldier screen (:
<zenlunatic> oRuffianSldier where can i read the differences? im curious about switching from debian/
<NanoTek> cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep EE (replace XFree86.0.log with the log of Xorg)
<NanoTek> :p
<RuffianSoldier> what will that do?
<RuffianSoldier> Cant I just reinstall it?
<KiwiNZ>  anyone know of a good superkaramba theme that shows basic info.... (pref. not cynapses)
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get remove xserver-xorg && apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<RuffianSoldier> wont that be safe?
<decklin> you would need to --purge it if your intention is to wipe out your config file.
<RuffianSoldier> how?
<farruinn> RuffianSoldier: apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<farruinn> although you may want to just try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<RuffianSoldier> I have been
<RuffianSoldier> still wont start :-/
<RuffianSoldier> how do I remove that?
<RuffianSoldier> is there a console command?
<RuffianSoldier> i have mc also
<neoxed> this is so cool
<RuffianSoldier> what is?
<neoxed> im installing programs on linux
<neoxed> for the frist time ever
<RuffianSoldier> .....................
<neoxed> i feel god like
* neoxed who wants to touch me
<neoxed> lol
<RuffianSoldier> well of course
<RuffianSoldier> in Linux - you know what happens on your computer
<RuffianSoldier> unlike Windowzs
<RuffianSoldier> whats a console command to remove a file?
<RuffianSoldier> specifically xorg.conf
<Not|Gmail> lol
<RuffianSoldier> im serious
<RuffianSoldier> then I run the configuror
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<neoxed> whats that command to find out where a installed file went
<neoxed> is it
<neoxed> whats filename?
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> all executable/binary files go to /usr/bin
<neoxed> ok but say it didnt
<decklin> neoxed: i'm not sure what you mean.
<neoxed> what whould i type?
<neoxed> like if i didnt know where a file was
<neoxed> what whould i type to find out what dir it is in
<neighborlee> neoxed, most of the time the binary is same as package name
<decklin> if you knew the name of the file? or what package it was in? or what?
<neoxed> ya if i new the name of the file
<RuffianSoldier> i fixed it yay
<neoxed> n/m hehe
<neoxed> any one know any good P2P programs?
<crimsun> nicotine (soulseek client) is in hoary's universe
<neoxed> is it for mp3s n such?
<Rasanya^Cinta> hai room
<neoxed> hello
<Rasanya^Cinta> hi neoxed
<Rasanya^Cinta> :>
<neoxed> :)
<neoxed> hey you know if mldonkey is any good? for mp3s?
<Rasanya^Cinta> hmmm .. im not ever hear it yet
<neoxed> ah ill install it check it out
<Rasanya^Cinta> ever user imesh ?
<Rasanya^Cinta> ever use imesh ?
<neoxed> ya i didnt like it to much
<Rasanya^Cinta> i think thats good one
<Rasanya^Cinta> i ever try it
<neoxed> wow this mldonkey is downloading mad stuff in the middle of the ./configure
<neoxed> lol
<Synek> motning
<Synek> s/motning/morning ;)
<neoxed> ar
<neoxed> :)
<neoxed> i cant beleave im learning how to use linux
<neoxed> its a grate day in my hill jack family
<neoxed> lol
<Synek> hehehe
<neoxed> Disabling output to console, to enable: stdout true
<neoxed> wth it stoped there when i tryed to open it heh
<anir> hey guys
<Tsjoklat> and girls
<anir> hey help me
<Tsjoklat> what's the problem
<anir> why my cds are not playing in ubuntu
<anir> music and movie cds
<Tsjoklat> mmmm
<crimsun> what program are you using to play CDs?
<anir> the cd player comes with ubuntu 4.10
<NanoTek> music cds ? maybe you don't have connected in your pc the good cable
<Tsjoklat> crimsun is the cdman :)
<anir> no they are playing fine in windows
<crimsun> Windows XP?
<anir> yop..xp and 98
<crimsun> Windows XP uses DAE (digital audio extraction, which bypasses the audio cable)
<anir> so what do i have to do here??
<crimsun> are you sure you have an audio cable connected from the rear of the cd-rom to the sound card?
<frankps> where do I get mp3 codec for the players in ubuntu?
<anir> yes
<Synek> frankps: ?
<crimsun> frankps: enable universe and refresh, then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<anir> i have inbuilt sound card
<Tsjoklat> frankps merrilat see wiki about restricted formats
<Tsjoklat> oh oops I thought you meant win32codecs
<Tsjoklat> my bad
<crimsun> no, Tsjoklat is correct as well
<RuffianSoldier> hey Tsjoklat
<frankps> i haven't been able to play songs from my mp3 library
<crimsun> (since frankps could very well be referring to LAME)
<RuffianSoldier> do you run Hoary Tsjoklat?
<frankps> thanks crimsun
<frankps> burning out a ubuntu cd for my laptop now
<crimsun> anir: have you tried the DAE option of XMMS?
<anir> and i have installed some software yesterday..now i cant find them where are they
<anir> crimsun:i have downloaded xmss but dont know how to install it
<rekurzion> trying to install ubuntu from the iso and my laptop will not boot from CD, is it a problem with image??? Do i have to download the entire iso again :(
<crimsun> anir: XMMS is installed with Ubuntu Warty
<crimsun> should be in Applications>Multimedia
<anir> okay
<crimsun> (someone double-check me on that)
<crimsun> (and correct me if it isn't installed by default, please)
<frankps> see you in some minutes from ubuntu
<anir> hey how do i download the remaining components of ubuntu?
<crimsun> anir: "remaining components?"
<decklin> crimsun: IIRC, it's not.
<Tsjoklat> not by default
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: thanks :-)
<anir> crimsum: while installing the os it said download the required softwares from the internet
<anir> crimsun: i dont find anywhere
<Tsjoklat> anir?
<rekurzion> when i select the option to boot from CD it attempts then skips right into any available/bootable OS on my system
<crimsun> anir: was the networking configured by then (e.g., was your Internet connection configured)? Did you install stuff from the Internet?
<anir> no
<anir> its was not configured.
<crimsun> anir: right. Tsjoklat corrected me. You need to install XMMS. You may use Synaptic to install XMMS.
<crimsun> anir: is it configured now?
<anir> yes i have downloaded xmss but dont know how to install
<crimsun> anir: so your Internet connection works under Ubuntu now?
<anir> yes..
<anir> i am surfing using ubuntu
<crimsun> anir: open Synaptic, then Refresh
<crimsun> anir: then install any updated packages
<anir> where will i find synaptic?
<crimsun> anir: in the Applications>System[...]  menu
<crimsun> (my menus are a bit different)
<gen> computer->sysconfig
<anir> under system tools??
<farruinn> computer>configuration in warty
<Tsjoklat> computer system configuration
<anir> crimsun: under system tools?? there is no synaptic
<crimsun> anir: listen to the others, I'm currently not in a Ubuntu menu
<anir> yea i got it
<rekurzion> from ubuntu website, it mentioned there were two CD's but  from the documentation it only pointed me to the one ISO (535,000kb) is the one with the bootable image
<anir> its under computer
<crimsun> rekurzion: (there's also a livecd)
<rekurzion> that is more of a demo though correct?
<crimsun> so to speak, yes.
<rekurzion> crimsum: I am using red hat and decided to finally change up. but i can't get the iso to boot
<RuffianSoldier> whats the nessesary libs to play DVDs?
<NanoTek> libdvdcss2
<RuffianSoldier> thats it?
<crimsun> anir: after you update, you can use Synaptic to search for XMMS then install it
<farruinn> what's the deal with xmms vs. beep?
<farruinn> it seems to me they do the same things with the same ui
<NanoTek> RuffianSoldier, yep
<crimsun> beep forked from xmms and revamped the ui to use gtk2
<RuffianSoldier> nanotek
<RuffianSoldier> root@ubuntu:~ # apt-get install libdvdcss2
<RuffianSoldier> Reading Package Lists... Done
<RuffianSoldier> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<RuffianSoldier> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<RuffianSoldier> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RuffianSoldier> is only available from another source
<RuffianSoldier> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<RuffianSoldier> root@ubuntu:~ #
<farruinn> so same code underneath?
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: you need to add the Marillat source. See the wiki. :-)
<RuffianSoldier> oh ya!
<NanoTek> with marillat sources go to http://apt-get.org
<crimsun> farruinn: essentially
<RuffianSoldier> I have those on BeatrIX
<rekurzion> on thier download site, there are several links you can download.  (iso, torrent, jigdo), I only need the iso to install?
<Tsjoklat> beep is suppose to be the next xmms
<farruinn> seems to me that it *is* xmms
<farruinn> +gtk I guess
<Tsjoklat> the guide in the topic is also a very good help
<Tsjoklat> site
<crimsun> it is, essentially, with gtk2.x instead of xmms's gtk1.2
<Tsjoklat> xfree/xorg xmms/beep
<Tsjoklat> that's the idea
<anir> what is the platform of ubuntu
<crimsun> there's a bit of bitter blood between xmms and bmp, however, over the ui overhaul
<crimsun> anir: "platform?"
<Tsjoklat> it is just what you like best yourself
<anir> it runs on?
<gen> anir, ppc i386 a64..
<anir> u guys are all programmers?
<farruinn> no
<Tsjoklat> anir: hardly
<gen> no
<Tsjoklat> anir we are mostly clumsy crusaders in the fight for open source software
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> that was poetic
<crimsun> =)
<farruinn> very eloquent =)
<anir> people say its hard to heck linux..is it?
<gen> heck?
<Synek> hack?
<anir> hack
<Synek> what you mean by that?
<Tsjoklat> anir hacking takes time patience reading... patience.. reading and reading and did I say reading?
<gen> that doesn't make sense
<Tsjoklat> I think anir means customizing
<crimsun> if you mean "hack" as "break into" then that depends on a number of factors, namely how adept the administrator is
<crimsun> if you mean "customise" then it's very, very easy to do that
<crimsun> thankfully the ubuntu developers and maintainers do an excellent job of making everything secure by default
<anir> belive me i am sitting from tomorrow.. i hardly did any customisation
<anir> yesterday
<anir> what i am saying
<gen> sitting from tomorrow?
<anir> gen make it yesterday..lol
<anir> sorry
<crimsun> (he started yesterday, I think)
<crimsun> I'm actually fairly surprised there aren't more Indian Linux channels here on Freenode
<crimsun> I'm just ignorant of them, I suppose
<anir> where are u from crimsun?
<Tsjoklat> you mean for Indian users crimsun?
<crimsun> southeastern USA, anir
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: precisely :)
<Tsjoklat> crimsun :)
<anir> yea i am an Indian user
<Tsjoklat> I am very happy that I have my own home channel for ubu
<Tsjoklat> thanks to Treenaks *hugs*
<crimsun> :)
<Treenaks> anir: you could start a channel for your own language, and find more ubuntu people (who speak your language) to join you
<RuffianSoldier> Where do DVDs mount in Ubunt? My only CD-ROM drive is DVD-ROM
<_RESET> i have Bt878 brooktree video capture tuner tv
<anir> i am sitting here from yesterday.. i am feeling so sleepy..  i wont sleep untill i learn something
<Treenaks> anir: have a look at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CountryTeams
<_RESET> how-to for work tv tuner?
<anir> people in india speaks english only..
<Tsjoklat> anir you learned a lot already :)
<Treenaks> anir: you won't learn when you're tired either, so sleeping might actually be a good idea :)
<anir> sarcastic??
<Tsjoklat> is that a language?
<anir> sorry
<crimsun> (he's just asking if you're being sarcastic)
<farruinn> _RESET: I'm guessing your DVD is /dev/hdc, in which case it probably mounts to /media/cdrom0
<farruinn> don't know for sure though
<Tsjoklat> huh? no errr why?
<anir> well i need to give some time to learn..
<crimsun> anir: oh there's no rush at all
<anir> i have to prepare a case for my business purpose too..so two in one action..lol
<gen> everybody starts at the same place anir
<Tsjoklat> I think every minute of installing anything is a learning process
<_RESET> farruinn, ???
<Tsjoklat> so yeah you learn a lot already
<_RESET> i talked tv tuner :\
<farruinn> _RESET: sorry, that was for RuffianSoldier
<anir> hey how will i install my tv tuner card in ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> huh?
<RuffianSoldier> 'where?
* maliks says I still haven't got my Ubuntu CD! When can I expect it!
<farruinn> /media/cdrom0 (maybe)?
<_RESET> anir, i've the same problem
<anir> i mean how will i configure?
<anir> as we can see in windows..add hardware.. i cant see anything here
<Tsjoklat> maliks: sue 'em :P
<_RESET> in synaptin no software for tv tuner :\
<_RESET> synaptic
<anir> guys guys..help up
<RuffianSoldier> I got libdvdcss2 but I cant play DVDs
<RuffianSoldier> wait
<RuffianSoldier> Ogle is playing them!
<RuffianSoldier> HAHAHA!
<RuffianSoldier> OGLE ROCKS!
<gen> Uh, ok
<anir> man i cant even play movie cd
<anir> leave alone dvd
<_RESET> tv tuner here but configure?
<Treenaks> _RESET: you want to use your TV tuner card?
<_RESET> yep
<Treenaks> _RESET: if it's supported, the driver should already be loaded
<anir> crimsun: tell me how will i install tv tuner card in ubuntu?
<_RESET> i think
<anir> yes treenaks
<crimsun> anir: you can use Synaptic to enable the 'universe' repository, then install "totem-xine"
<crimsun> anir: that will allow you to play DVDs
<_RESET> universe?
<_RESET> but is compatible?
<gen> yes..
<anir> crimsun: i am talking about installing tv tuner card
<_RESET> o_O
<Treenaks> anir: wait a second
<_RESET> :)
<maliks> HAS Anyone managed to build binary packages for MPLAYER? The ones at the merriliet repository dont work
<maliks> for me
<anir> looking good _reset
<Treenaks> anir: install "xawtv"
<Treenaks> anir: that should work
<gen> maliks, do the self compile
<Treenaks> maliks: the ones on the marillat repository do work
<Tsjoklat> maliks I have but I don't use merrilat
<Treenaks> maliks: I'm using them here
<anir> Treenaks: xawtv..how?
<Treenaks> anir: just use synaptic, search for it, install it
<maliks> so can anyone send me the compiled debs?
<anir> oka
<Treenaks> anir: the "package manager" from the menu
<maliks> i hate compiling on my lowed PC! it takes so much of time (yawn)
<maliks> sorry lowed = low end!
<gen> clearly
<Treenaks> maliks: juse use the marillat "testing" repository
<Treenaks> maliks: that should work fine
<anir> Treenaks: under which section it comes?
<maliks> both dont work
<maliks> !
<maliks> :D
<gen> !
<Treenaks> maliks: if it doesn't, I'd like to know the error message
<_RESET> in my synaptic there isn't xawtv
<Treenaks> anir: just use the "search" function
<maliks> ok
<|QuaD-> exit
<Treenaks> _RESET: then enable the "Universe" repository and press 'update' first
<crimsun> _RESET: it's in the 'universe'
<maliks> exit
* maliks says will come back later bye!
<_RESET> can i go without problem abou universe?
<crimsun> universe works well with ubuntu, yes
<anir> Treenaks: seems  its not there
<crimsun> the software is unsupported, but the packages work fine
<neoxed> any one know how i can open port 4662?
<Treenaks> anir: you should enable the "universe" repository as well, then click update, then search again
<_RESET> but xawtv is a software no?
<Treenaks> _RESET: it's a program yes
<crimsun> neoxed: it's open by default. Ubuntu does not use firewalling software by default.
<Treenaks> neoxed: that depends on what you want to do with it :) start a program that listens on that port and it'll be open
<_RESET> ok found it
<neoxed> im trying to use xmule
<_RESET> can i install it
<crimsun> neoxed: if you need to forward the port from your router, you'll need to check your router's documentation. If the router is provided by your ISP, perhaps your ISP's support web site has more details.
<_RESET> can i install it?
<neoxed> this is the error i get 1 se
<neoxed> sec.
<crimsun> _RESET: yes, you can install it.
<crimsun> neoxed: use a paste web site, please :)
<anir> how will i enablr universe treenaks
<Treenaks> anir: in the menu, there's a "repositories" thing
<neoxed> Port 4662 is not available This Will Mean You Will Be LOWID use netstat to determain when the port becomes availble and try starting xmule agine.
<neoxed> thats the error i get
<_RESET> in fedora core 3 i had the problem for tv tuner i hope for ubuntu :)
<crimsun> neoxed: is there another program using tpc/4662?
<_RESET> ok done install it
<crimsun> tcp/4662, rather
<anir> crimsun how can i install universe?
<_RESET> configure only xawtv?
<neoxed> how whould i go about finding out
<neoxed> but i dont beleave there is
<crimsun> anir: follow Treenaks's suggestion
<farruinn> doesn't ubuntu have firewalls enabled by default?
<crimsun> farruinn: nope
<crimsun> neoxed: netstat -ntl|grep 4662
<_RESET> but why when i install a program isn't in menu?
<anir> hey treenaks: i cant find repositionaries.... plz help me i am totally new
<neoxed> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:4662            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<crimsun> _RESET: not all programs installable from Synaptic will have menu entries
<Treenaks> anir: you don't need to repeat the fact that you're new all the time
<Treenaks> :)
<anir> treenaks: sorry
<Treenaks> anir: in "settings" menu, there is a "repositories"
<Treenaks> anir: click that
<crimsun> neoxed: some program is already listening on port 4662. You may use `netstat -ntlp|grep 4662' to find which.
<farruinn> _RESET: you can add menu items by going to applications:/// in nautilus and creating new launchers
<neoxed> ok thanks
<neoxed> brb
<anir> treenaks: there is no settings.. only system configuration
<Treenaks> anir: are you in the package manager
<Treenaks> anir: (synaptic)
<Treenaks> anir: that program has a menu bar
<anir> treenaks: yes
<Treenaks> anir: look around in it, there should be something about configuration or repositories in the menu
<anir> treenaks: got it
<anir> treenaks: now
<Treenaks> anir: ok, did you enable "universe" there?
<_RESET> i dont see anything
<_RESET> :|
<_RESET> :(
<_RESET> xawtv :(
<anir> treenaks: unfortunately there is no universe..only some deb and deb-src
<Treenaks> anir: yes
<Treenaks> anir: look at the end of the line
<Treenaks> anir: there should be one that says:
<Treenaks> deb [somethingsomethingsomething]  universe
<_RESET> why don't work??????
<Treenaks> _RESET: what does not work.. please be specific!
<_RESET> tv tuner
<anir> treenaks: i have added all the debs..
<Treenaks> anir: all of them?
<anir> treenaks : yes
<Treenaks> do all of them say "warty"?
<anir> treenaks: will it give any problem??
<Treenaks> and not "hoary" ?
<_RESET> the same of fedora
<Treenaks> if there's one saying hoary that will break stuff
<_RESET> dont work
<Treenaks> _RESET: a specific error message would be nice
<martijn> Hi @ all
<anir> treenaks: while adding some debs it days.."you are adding the universe components..Packages in this component does not support.. Are you sure?"
<Treenaks> hoi Martijn -- have a look at #ubuntu-nl :)
<Treenaks> anir: yes, you're sure
<_RESET> xawtv black screen
<anir> treenaks: ok i added 3..which said that msg
<_RESET> no more hope
<anir> treenaks: now???
<anir> treenaks: what next?
<spiral> Hello
<anir> treenaks: i cant find xawtv
<anir> are you guys thr???
<farruinn> anir, you did a search for xawtv?
<Treenaks> anir: did you dod 'update"
<farruinn> heheh, nevermind me
<_RESET> don't work xawtv anir :\
<anir> farruinn: i cant find xawtv there
<anir> _reset: u tried it??
<_RESET> yes :\
<farruinn> anir make sure you hit the Reload button first
<farruinn> then do a search
<spiral> Does anyone have problems with recent kernels (hoary's one for example) and alsa ?
<anir> from where it loads farruinn
<farruinn> the first button on the top-left should say "reload"
<anir> yea i did it
<anir> its taking time..
<anir> guess downloding from the net
<Treenaks> anir: it should -- it's downloading the package list
<anir> is it?
<farruinn> ok, it's downloading files that tells synaptic where the installer files can be found
<farruinn> once that's done you can search xawtv and install it
<anir> okay
<anir> _reset says xatv is not working with him
<neoxed> whats a good p2p program for mp3s
<neoxed> ?
<_RESET> now i'm tryng tvtime
<_RESET> but it say no signal
<anir> okay _reset  how is tvtime?
<anir> i guess it will take 10 mins.. i will take some rest i wil be back after 10 mins
<_RESET> bohh dont work here
<Treenaks> _RESET: well, do a channel scan
<_RESET> no signal on the screen
<_RESET> but i do modprobe.... on terminal?
<Treenaks> _RESET: no modprobe!
<Treenaks> _RESET: modules are loaded automatically
<Treenaks> _RESET: if there is no dignal
<Treenaks> signal
<Treenaks> that means that the card is detected, but no channels have been found yet
<Treenaks> Make it look for channels
* Tsjoklat falls asleep
<_RESET> when i boot ubuntu it say FATAL ERROR modprobe phchp etc....
<crimsun> disregard those two error messages
<_RESET> ?
<crimsun> there are two such "fatal error" messages
<crimsun> they are safe to ignore
<_RESET> ok it's normal?
<crimsun> those two are normal, yes.
<anir> so guys which one i will install?? xawtv or tvtimer??
<daaku> what is 'the right way' for me to be able to use the windows key as a modifier in gnome and launch custom applications?
<anir> guys what is SAMBA?
<farruinn> daaku, keyboard shortcuts under Computer>Desktop Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<farruinn> anir, windows filesharing
<farruinn> afaik
<anir> farruinn: which one i will install?? xawtv or tvtimer?
<farruinn> I've never used a tvtuner so I don't know which is "better"
<farruinn> I would install one, if it works well, great.  If not get the other.
<daaku> farruinn, the keyboard shortcuts applet doesnt take the windows key as a modifier for some reason
<Synek> hm, i'm using windowe-key as modifier
<neoxed> any one know any thing about .zips?
<farruinn> you unzip them
<farruinn> a more specific question would help us help you
<neoxed> ok i unziped it
<neoxed> and all there is is php files
<farruinn> you were expecting something else from this .zip?
<neoxed> i dont under stand how .zip works for linux
<neoxed> i donwloaded torrenttrader
<gen> haha
<anir> there is one aatv also..
<anir> hey guys now tell me..
<_RESET> tv tuner dont work under linux :\
<anir> farruinn now which one i will install??
<anir> is it??
<anir> sad
<farruinn> anir, like I said I don't have a tv tuner card, so I've never used them
<farruinn> have you tried one of them already with no success?
<ctd> What's up with tv tuners?
* ctd is using one now.
<anir> farruinn how will i install xawtv?
<_RESET> ctd, dont work
<ctd> _RESET: What chipset is it?
<_RESET> Bt878 brooktree
<ctd> _RESET: Should be auto-detected.
<farruinn> anir, select the checkbox next to the one you want
<anir> ctd it seems tv tuner doesnot work in ubuntu i have a intel 810e chipset
<anir> farrium: i will give mark for installation?? then?
<farruinn> yup
<paulproteus> anir: You can find the package in Synaptic, which is the GUI-mode installer, or using apt-get, the command-line version.
<anir> then??
<_RESET> ctd, can u explain
<farruinn> then hit the apply button
<ctd> _RESET: Does lsmod have 'bttv' loaded?
<_RESET> ok
<anir> ok farruinn
<_RESET> ctd, paste here?
<_RESET> snd_bt87x              13640  0
<_RESET> bt878                  11184  0
<_RESET> bttv                  143020  1 bt878
<_RESET> video_buf              20356  1 bttv
<_RESET> i2c_algo_bit            8968  1 bttv
<_RESET> v4l2_common             6400  1 bttv
<_RESET> btcx_risc               4744  1 bttv
<_RESET> i2c_core               22416  2 bttv,i2c_algo_bit
<_RESET> videodev                9856  1 bttv
<ctd> that's good then
<_RESET> good?
<ctd> It should work.
<_RESET> :|
<_RESET> how?
<ctd> So, how does it "not work"?
<_RESET> no signal
<_RESET> when i scan for channels
<ctd> That's alright.
<_RESET> no channel at end here
<ctd> Have you used the card in a working condition before?
<anir> farruinn: now xatv is installed...then what??
<ctd> _RESET: i.e., have you had signal on it before?
<zenlunatic> Do the iso's have kde/gnome on them or are they just install disc that you download kde/gnome off the net later?
<farruinn> anir, I imagine type xawtv at a command prompt
<farruinn> zenlunatic: just gnome on disc, kde on net
<Agrajag> the ubuntu isos have gnome 2.8
<ctd> zenlunatic: Ubuntu install cd has gnome
<Agrajag> kde is unsupported, in universe
<zenlunatic> Oh.
<ctd> zenlunatic: ..and everything for a basic desktop.
<zenlunatic> Well these iso's don't seem like the correct ones.
<ctd> well, "complete" desktop, really.
<anir> ctd i have installed xatv.. now how will i configure my tv card??
<anir> i dont know where is command prompt
<ctd> anir: What card?
<zenlunatic> the .torrent is very small.
<anir> tv tuner card
<farruinn> zenlunatic: howso?
<ctd> anir: Yes, but what model?
<Agrajag> uh, torrent files are supposed to be small
<zenlunatic> The iso is 10 megs?
<anir> i have mercury
<_RESET> ctd, in windowxp yes
<farruinn> zen, download the file that ends in .iso
<zenlunatic> ah nm this ftp server is messed up
<zenlunatic> lists wrong filesize
<ctd> zenlunatic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ may be your friend. :)
<neoxed> is there any auto driver update seach eng that comes with linux?
<zenlunatic> Can you use debian sources.list in ubutu?/
<_RESET> ctd, what software u use?
<_RESET> for tv?
<anir> ctd its a mercury made.. i dont remember the model..
<ctd> _RESET: I found it better to simply tell tvtime what channels rather than scanning.
<ctd> _RESET: tvtime.
<farruinn> zenlunatic: yes :D
<farruinn> oh, you mean debian repos?
<ctd> anir: Have you got universe enabled?
<anir> ctd tv time is better than xawtv?
<_RESET> but when i scan...no chan :(
<zenlunatic> farruinn will the installer auto-config X for me?
<anir> yes i got universe enabled
<zenlunatic> farruinn What installer do they use? anaconda?
<ctd> _RESET: these things can have high expectations of what may be a channel.
<farruinn> zenlunatic: I'm using a beige G3 and it automagically configured for me, which is amazing
<adnans> how do I get the ubuntu gnome-menu structure back?
<adnans> after a recent update I get the default gnome layout, which stinks
<zenlunatic> They're probably using xautoconf
<ctd> anir: Then install tvtime. :)
<farruinn> zenlunatic: I believe that it's an installer based off debian installer
<anir> ctd i am instlling tvtime
<ctd> anir: I haven't used xawtv much, but I've had issues which were fixed best by using tvtime.
<farruinn> zenlunatic: are you installing on ppc or x86?
<zenlunatic> farruinn oh. is it grahical or curses?
<farruinn> zenlunatic: curses
<farruinn> but it's only one cd, so that's that's why
<farruinn> that is, the ubuntu team has worked hard to make it only one cd
<_RESET> the scan stopped to 140
<_RESET> but seem not finished
<ctd> Just let it go.
<ctd> We can fix up channels later.
<kristjan> i am experiencing problems with fglrx (ati proprietary graphics driver)
<kristjan> can any1 help?
<_RESET> no channel after scan
<_RESET> shit
<ztonzy> hej :)
<MobyTurbo> _RESET, what's the problem?
<kristjan> i am experiencing problems with fglrx (ati proprietary graphics driver)
<kristjan> can any1 help?
<adnans> how do I get the ubuntu gnome-menu structure back?
<adnans> after a recent update I get the default gnome layout, which stinks
<farruinn> adnans, running hoary?
<adnans> ferr, yes
<adnans> farruinn, even
<neoxed> any one know how i can shut down gnome and get into consol?
<neoxed> with out gnome starting
<adnans> neoxed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ctd> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<neoxed> and then i can just reboot to start it agine?
<adnans> neoxed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<neoxed> o ok thanks
<adnans> no need te reboot
<adnans> farruinn, did the default menu change in hoary?
<farruinn> adnans, temporarily
<farruinn> I don't know when they will revert to the Ubuntu layout
<adnans> farruinn, ok, thx..
<farruinn> does anyone know if packages in universe will eventually make their way into main?
<stuNNed> hello to all ubununtuer's!!
<Gmail> farruinn: the wound
<ctd> farruinn: It's possible.
<Gmail> ctd: no its not
<ctd> Gmail: Yes, it is.
<Gmail> ctd: main packages are made by the team and not auto port/rebuilt from debian
<ctd> Gmail: Re-read the question.
<farruinn> what I'm asking though is if in the future the team will take on more packages from main
<Gmail> ctd: maybe a few that will become part of a default install but thats it
<Tsjoklat> hi stuNNed
<ctd> Gmail: No.
<ctd> farruinn: All depends, something that makes good sense to put in would most likely make it.
<ctd> Gmail: The majority of main came from universe at some point.
<farruinn> heh, my eyes were ignoring what was plainly written on components page
<stuNNed> hello to you Tsjoklat :)
<RESET> :\
<Granted> Mplayer sous ubuntu?
<crimsun> Granted: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Granted> merci crimsun
<Granted> :)
<Granted> bye
<RESET> how can install metacity theme?
<RESET> how can install metacity theme?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<intinig> I need some help with vitualhosts on apache2. I copied and modified it to my taste. When I enable it and reload the configuration I get this warning [Sun Dec 12 12:28:08 2004]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<intinig> any clue?
<Gmail> here here meeting soon in #ubuntu-meeting
<HcE> intinig: you got a type somewhere?
<HcE> ... :0 <-- 0 as port?
<HcE> should be 80
<intinig> let me check
<intinig> First line is NameVirtualHost *
<intinig> no :0 anywhere
<HcE> try specify the port with :80
<intinig> [Sun Dec 12 12:34:52 2004]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<intinig> maybe the NameVirtualHost *  must disappear from non-default virtualhosts
<HcE> I have NameVirtualHost *:80 in the first file which are included
<HcE> but, off to work
<intinig> fixed it
<intinig> NameVirtualHost * goes only into the first included file
<intinig> I had a repetition
<intinig> and I got the warning
<RzR> hi
<RzR> i just tested the livecd on my laptop and the touchpad is not enabled :(
<benjami> kernel 2.6.7 is more stable than 2.6.8-1 ?
<davidmcq> can anyone give me a clue on adding a netgear WG511T wifi ? i can't find any google reference that I'm smart enough to figure out :(
<jab> Any ideas what /dev/xxx my usb dvd burner is? 'cdrecord -scanbus' says it's detected at 'scsibus6'
<stvn> hi, is the menu structure from ubuntu been disgarded in hoary (eg. the computer menu on the top bar?) since i cannot find it anymore
<nkko> hy
<nkko> can someone help me on instaling intel 536ep modem in ubuntu?
<nkko> :)
<stvn> jab: doesn't dmesg give you a clue? scsibus6 could be /dev/sdf1 though
<stvn> er sdf
<farruinn> ubhuti, hoary menus
<ubhuti> If you are beffuddled by the fact that your Gnome menus have changed after a recent upgrade, don't be alarmed. This is only temporary while the Ubuntu proposed changes are taken care of upstream.  For more see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2004-December/002057.html.
<farruinn> I think this will be fixed rather soon
<jab> stvn: not a valid block device. So, no :/
<stvn> ubhuti is the new bot?
<ubhuti> stvn: I give up, what is it?
<stvn> heh
<farruinn> erm, he's my bot
* farruinn ducks
<stvn> farruinn: there used to be a bot here called bonobo, he was useful for remembering urls ;)
<farruinn> well ubhuti isn't extremely intelligent yet
<farruinn> I have that listen always option set though so who knows what he's picking up =)
<stvn> farruinn: a nice feature to add is that he can direct answers to certain ppl
<farruinn> tell, right?
<farruinn> I don't believe I've set it to /msg however
<stvn> farruinn: like you say ubhuti: hoary menus stvn and than ubhuti puts stvn: in front of the answer
<intinig> by default my box is secure right?
<intinig> I mean all the ports are closed and so on
<stvn> jab: does dmesg | grep USB or dmesg | grep CD give any suggestion?
<stvn> intinig: yes
<stvn> intinig: the ports are closed, the security level is also up to you ;)
<nkko> ok, does anyone have intel 536ep modem maybe?
<crazney> hey, i'm installing a new ubuntu system.. from 4.10 or whatever. i get this weird error during installation of the base system.. 'the debootstrap program exited with an error'.. blah.. virtual console 3 tells me that errors were encountered while processing console-common... postfix, postifx-tls.. and it says 'mv: unable to rename `/target/user/sbin/sendmail' no such file or dir.'
<intinig> stvn, I just want to ssh to this box, apache2 and ftp
<stvn> nkko: what kind of modem, normal, cable adsl?
<crazney> is that.. bad?
<intinig> stvn, without anyone breaking into it
<nkko> stvn: normal analog
<stvn> intinig: install ssh, apache2 and an ftp server and keep good passwords, than it's reasonable secure
<nkko> stvn: i think it's on ambient chip
<intinig> stvn, ok thx that's what I wanted to hear :D
<nkko> and how can i set "wait for dialtone=off"
<stvn> nkko: it appears to be a winmodem, try searching in google for intel 536ep ubuntu, it produces quite some hits
<stvn> nkko: or for linux or debian in stead of ubuntu
<stvn> nkko: never had a winmodem, so can't really help you
<nkko> hehehe tnx i forget google :)
<jab> stvn: it gives the same message as 'cdrecord -scanbus' ... that a device is noticed at 'scsibus6'
<nkko> how about changing screen refresh rate? in display options i have some preset values... that doesnt suite me
<stvn> jab: does it recognise it as a CD player?
<stvn> nkko: if they are far too low, probably your monitor isn't properly recognised and you need to change the sync values in the X config file
<jab> stvn: yes, cd-rom. is that a problem?
<stvn> jab: did you try to put a cd in it?
<nkko> where can i found that file?
<stvn> jab: it /should/ automount a CD and than you can see what drive it is ;)
<stvn> nkko: //etc/X11/XFConfig-4
<Gmail> open office is now bind to some wirod widjets
<stvn> nkko: //etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Gmail> there all grey
<nkko> tnx
<intinig> what's the ubuntu ftp server of choice?
<jab> stvn: hmm... mount says 'usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)'
<crimsun> vsftpd, more than likely
<intinig> crimsun, thanks I guessed right then :)
<stvn> jab: oh hm, tries cdrecord -device /proc/bus/usb ? ;)
<will> hi ppl, what is a good program for encoding mp3's/ogg's from WAVE files?
<farruinn> oggenc
<farruinn> available in vorbis-tools package
<will> farruinn: are there any nicefrontends?
<farruinn> well ubuntu comes with sound juicer you know
<farruinn> in preferences you can select ogg
<farruinn> but you can't select quality settings or anything like that...
<will> farruinn: Sound Juicer is rubbish
<farruinn> heheh, I agree
<ericf> I used grip for a while
<farruinn> but it does a good job at putting files in logical places and giving them good names
<will> humm found something called mp3c
<ericf> it's not standard-ubuntu
<farruinn> will, that won't be gui
<jab> stvn: little luck with that.
<ericf> and I don't know if grip can encode wav's, I used it to rip and encode cd's... It's good for that. Try it.
<will> getting grip now
<miraj> hello
<miraj> may I ask a question please?
<farruinn> ask
<miraj> Im not sure why but I can only boot to terminal, my machine wont boot to GUI. THis happened after I switched it off without logging out one day. Ive tried changing the runlevel to 5 is this right?Because it doesnt work
<will> audacity can export wavs via libmp3lame to mp3 or vorbis
<crimsun> miraj: no - Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play runlevel games. Leave it at 2, since 2-5 are identical.
<miraj> oh, ok so how do I make it boot to gui?
<nomasteryoda> audacity is nice
<crimsun> miraj: the cause of your computer's failure to boot into X Windows is most likely outlined in the log file: /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<miraj> hmmm
<crimsun> miraj: please paste that file onto a paste web site along with your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<miraj> is it serious?
<crimsun> miraj: hmm?
<miraj> Im thinking
<crimsun> miraj: we can't assist you in diagnosing the problem without those two files. :)
<miraj> is it serious?
<miraj> oh ok
<miraj> well Ill go get them and ten come bcak..............
<miraj> thanks
<tonym32> hi
<will> why on earth is my libmp3lame.so called libmp3lame.so.0 ????? is this an ubuntu thing ?
<will> cprograms cant locate it if its given that strage name!
<crimsun> erm
<crimsun> that's normal
<crimsun> it's a dynamic librar{ies,y} thing and quite normal across UNIX-like platforms
<farruinn> make a symlink if you want
<will> ok! oops!
<will> i had one broken sym link when i did a search for that library
<Pizbit> Any thoughts on configuring nautilus to use esd for previewing sound files?
<padlefot> anyone know anything about gDesklets?
<Pizbit> A little
<padlefot> i really dont know how to make the desklets work
<padlefot> no matter what i do, i get some sort of stupid error
<Pizbit> Heh
<padlefot> can you just fill me in on how to make a desklet work?
<padlefot> 8)
<Pizbit> There's two parts too it.
<Pizbit> Adding the desklets themselves, and running the desklets program to show them.
<padlefot> okay
<farruinn> adding the desklets is even two-part
<padlefot> i think i need to know howto do the first one
<Pizbit> Have a look in /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/
<Pizbit> And find the ,display file for the desklet you want, now run gdesklets <name of .display file>
<Pizbit> Then run gdesklets if it's not already running.
<Pizbit> Alternatively browse there in nautilus and associate gdesklets with the ,display files and double click on them:)
<mjt> what
<mjt> what's a [g] desklet anyway?
<padlefot> shoud i do all this as root, Pizbit ?
<Pizbit> Lol no
<Pizbit> As the user you're logged in as:)
<mjt> something written in java that's running on the desktop, similar to servlets? ;)
<padlefot> cause then i've done it all right
<Pizbit> mjr: python
<padlefot> and it still doesnt work
<padlefot> :P
<Pizbit> You did run gdesklets after adding the .display files right?
<padlefot> okay, i had a look in /usr/share/gdekslets/display
<padlefot> and nothing was there
<Pizbit> No folders?
<padlefot> but i did istall a desklet to /home/user/Weatherappthingy/
<Pizbit> Note, it's "/usr/share/gdesklets/Displays"
<padlefot> and ran waeahter.display with gdesklets using nautilus
<padlefot> that folder wasnt even there
<padlefot> :S
<padlefot> the /Displays one
<Pizbit> How did you install gdesklets?
<padlefot> apt-get
<padlefot> install gdesklets
<Pizbit> Did you install gdesklets-data as well?
<padlefot> hopefully
<padlefot> :P
<Pizbit> Unlikely, go install it:)
<farruinn> that ought to be a dependency rather than a recommends
<Pizbit> Yeah, just thinking that
<padlefot> okay
<padlefot> now its done
<farruinn> does bugzilla.ubuntu.org only track bugs in main?  since universe is automatically built from debian...
<Pizbit> Universe is 'unsupported'
<mjt> will that gdesklets stuff work with something else but gnome?
<Pizbit> Yup
<padlefot> i still get the same errors thouggh
<Pizbit> Something about a sensor being missing?
<tonym32> I have problems installing ubuntu from the cd : "Read erreur" while installing the base system.
<Pizbit> mjt: You'll just need a whole heap of gnome libs:)
<tonym32> at the linux-386 package
<linux_mafia> is there a difference between the "kernel-source-xxxx" and "linux-source-xxxx" packages?
<padlefot> it says the file contains invalid data and could not be loaded..
<padlefot> doesnt matter what one i try, all of them has the same error..
<Pizbit> tonym32: Sounds like it oculd be a bad burn
<padlefot> :S
<mjt> kernel-source is debian package, lunux- is ubuntu
<tonym32> Pizbit, it-s the second cd i burn !!!
<Pizbit> tonym32: Corrupt download? Did you check the checksums?
<padlefot> the display file contains 6 error lines..
<padlefot> every single one of them..
<tonym32> but when i try the "check the installation cd " in the menu it seams ok. after the installation failed. if I redo the md5sum. it does not work !!
<Pizbit> tonym32: I meant of the downloaded image file
<tonym32> yes i have check it
<mjt> how's md5sum does not work? ;)
<tonym32> it was ok !
<mjt> everyone should deprecate/forbid usage of "it does not work" statement ;)
<Pizbit> Heh
<Pizbit> I'm off
<tonym32> It does not work just after my installation has failed. Just after installing "base installtion". Then after if i redo a md5sum check it is false !
<padlefot> lol
<linux_mafia> mjt, are you sure? the only difference i can see (with the 2.6.9 source anyway) is that linux-source has a higher epoch, apart from that, properties in synaptic contains the same information
<farruinn> linux_mafia: kernel- is in universe, linux- is in main
<mjt> linux_mafia: there's no kernel-source-xxx in base ubuntu - maybe in universe but i'm not sure
<mjt> either way, it's coming directly from debian
<linux_mafia> ok, thanks guys
<mjt> and linux-source- is another series of packages, produced for ubuntu and by ubuntu people
<mjt> basically, the two are "interchangeable", sort of
<mjt> tonym32: how did you check the checksum?
<linux_mafia> mjt, i believe you, but linux-source-xxx has no mention of ubuntu specifically, nor a ubuntu tag in the epoch, but it dosent really matter, you and farruinn have answered my query well enough, thanks
<mjt> tonym32: any, where it is failing?  If it's still in installer, you can switch to text console and type `dmesg' to see more detailed info
<mjt> linux_mafia: huh?
<mjt> $ apt-cache search linux-source
<mjt> linux-patch-debian-2.6.8.1 - Debian patches to Linux 2.6.8.1
<mjt> linux-source-2.6.8.1 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8.1 with Debian patches
<mjt> $ apt-cache show linux-source-2.6.8.1
<mjt> Package: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<mjt> Maintainer: Debian kernel team <debian-kernel@lists.debian.org>
<mjt> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<mjt> Origin: Ubuntu
<tonym32> mjt, i have check the iso  with md5sum -c md5sums (from the ftp)
<tonym32> and after in the installer. if at the beginning i check the cd the the dedicated menu item. I works: say , the cd id good.
<mjt> linux_mafia: linux-image-xxx -- your kernel, incl. -di one, -- is built from linux-source
<mjt> linux_mafia: in debian, it's kernel-image-..., built from kernel-source
<tonym32> mjt, when my installer failed, if i recheck the cd, the check failed.
<mjt> tonym32: again, how did you check it, exactly?
<tonym32> i wonder if it is possible to install ubuntu from internet like the debian ?
<tonym32> mjt, the iso file ?
<linux_mafia> mjt, after using apt-cache i see both have origin ubuntu for 2.6.9, anyway it's not clear in synaptic, i should be using cli anyway, getting lazy, heh
<mjt> it is possible to install debian and "upgrade" to ubuntu
<mjt> i never saw synaptic anyway... ;)
<mjt> tonym32: you said: "when my installer failed, if i recheck the cd, ..." -- so the question is, how did you check the *cd* ?
<tonym32> my iso check was done like this : C:\>md5sum -c md5sums
<tonym32> warty-release-install-i386.iso: OK
* mjt wonders why the disks tends to develop bad blocks several at once...
<linux_mafia> tonym32, the wiki has several methods for cd'less install : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FirstSteps
<Q-FUNK> corrupted memory chips, usually.
<mjt> tonym32: that's ok, before the install.  How did you check the *cd* ?
<tonym32> mjg59, ok, I re-check the cd with the installer -> menu item "check the installatin cd"
<mjt> Q-FUNK: what did you mean?
<mjt> heh. anyone knoe what that installer menu item does? ;)
<Q-FUNK> bad memory chips affect kernel operation and therefore the accuracy of what gets written to disks.
<mjt> i was referring to hardware only -- to stuff inside the drives, that is
<mjt> after 2 years of operations, 400+ drives without single failure, they now started developing bad blocks. Nothing wrong with that, but interesting point is that they're doing it many disks (at different places) at once
<intinig> mjt: ibm?
<Gmail> here here meeting soon in #ubuntu-meeting
<mjt> intinig: does not matter, really -- it's just sort of coincidence. i was joking, sort of.
<linux_mafia> mjt, some times whatever if its a purely hardware problem, ie something has come loose inside drive, head is not flying right, etc, the bad blocks have ongoing deterioration as the drive is still used and the thing causing the damage is not rectified
<gethin> does anyone know if its possible to use wireless networking in ubuntu?
<wezzer> hi to all
<mjt> real drives are supposed to deal with bad blocks nicely, and they do.  It's ok to have several dozens or even 100s of bad blocks in grown defect list.
<liran> what is the stable release of ubuntu ?
<liran> 4.10 or warty ?
<mjt> liran: it's the same
<crimsun> gethin: yes
<Pacchio> bt878 tv tuner nobody have?
<crimsun> gethin: for most wifi hardware, detection and configuration is seamless and transparent during the installation
<mjt> Gmail: what meeting?
<wezzer> is grekllm only way to see cpu's temp?
<Gmail> mjg59: topic
<Paradoxx> I kno this might b a dumb question...but what is so special about Ubunto?
<intinig> Paradoxx, try it
<gethin> crimsun: it doesnt seem to work when i run live version off cd, do i need to install it onto hdd?
<linux_mafia> mjt, i guess it depends on the drives auto-sparing algorythm, and when the bad sectors are detected, on a read or write makes a difference
<crimsun> Paradoxx: built by Debian developers for (but not restricted to) a GNOME-based audience
<Paradoxx> SUSE ppl have there  oh to great Y@ST, Gentoo have there wonderful portage tree..
<mjt> so, can anyone help tonym32 with his install "read error" problem?
<crimsun> gethin: try the Warty installer
<Paradoxx> but y should I downoad Ubunto
<farruinn> APT!
<Paradoxx> Ubuntu*
<intinig> Paradoxx, ubuntu has the best desktop linux experience
<crimsun> Paradoxx: moreover, it has renowned Debian stability and quality
<intinig> Debian + Polished Gnome Desktop
<mjt> what is so special about ubunto is a good question, really -- i too want to know the answer ;)
<intinig> what else do you want
<intinig> 1 CD only
<linux_mafia> intinig, you hit the nail on the head
<crimsun> Paradoxx: and thankfully not the "ice age" ("outdatedness") of Debian stable releases
<Paradoxx> i have SUSE installed atm, not as great as I have heard, well haven't gotten into the nitty gritty yet...
<crimsun> Paradoxx: and, lest we forget, a thriving, friendly community
<Paradoxx> but i'm pretty much ready to go back to Gentoo...
<mjt> btw, is there anyone out there with a good expirience dealing with scsi disks?
<linux_mafia> also the fact that many of the devs are gnome and debian developers aswell, means that people that really know their shit are working on it
<Paradoxx> RH/Fedora was bloated to me, pretty much same for mandrake...
<Paradoxx> haven't tried slackware
<Morphalus> slackwra rox !
<thomasvs> Paradoxx: try dos, it's not very bloated
<Paradoxx> heard some intresting things...
<Morphalus> slackware*
<mjt> suxx, rocks, ...  That's.. kiddish, isn't it?
<crimsun> mjt: by the time your OS is spitting out reports of bad sectors, the hardware itself is already pretty far gone, since long before that the drive was transparently remapping sectors
<intinig> I come from Mac OS X (it's still my primary OS). Ubuntu is the only distro I can use
<Paradoxx> but i saw a college of mine useing Ubunto and the curosity switch in my head ON, so im just here to see what it has to offer
<Paradoxx> so I wanted to see what ppl who used it thought...
<crimsun> (if that was to be directed toward someone else, please forward; I apologise for the misdirected addressing)
<tonym32> mjg59, i  m checkinh the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FirstSteps site
<mjt> my monitoring reporting remapping of blocks, and if a badblock is detected during read, it gets rewritten by monitoring daemon too
<Paradoxx> will I get the onhand Linux experience without the bad M$ taste i get from RH...
<linux_mafia> mjt, he could have said suxxors and roxxors, it wasn't as bad as it could have been, hehe
<Paradoxx> that you pretty much get from Gentoo...
<crimsun> Paradoxx: certainly. It's Debian underneath - just a very polished Debian on top.
<tonym32> mjt,  i  m checkinh the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FirstSteps site
<farruinn> Paradoxx: it's possible that the bloat, and M$ taste that you're talking about are simply the effects of gnome and/or kde
<Paradoxx> i'm still new to linux and trying to find my distro...so don't mind my statements if they seem a bit uninformed..
<crimsun> no harm in asking questions
<Paradoxx> nah, I had KDE installed on my Gentoo machine but i didn't get that feel..
<Paradoxx> RH just seemed way to sluggish for me, that is on a P3 500MHz
<farruinn> ok, because KDE feels *very* windowsish to me
<mjt> crimsun: i detest that silent thing, almost nothing is silent on my systems, -- at least up to the level i was able to turn silense into noise.  And i'm referring to overwise *silent* remapping when i said about several drives etc.  The hardware is good
<Paradoxx> thats my linux test bed machine..
<Paradoxx> what do you use?
<Paradoxx> Fluxbox?
<farruinn> when I'm not in gnome I'm in flux
* mjt likes twm... ;)
<Paradoxx> another newb question, y gnome vs kde vs flux?
<Paradoxx> i kno better is not really a question to ask...
<AndreiV> enlightement
<AndreiV> :))
<Paradoxx> but what made you choose one vs the other
<mjg59> Paradoxx: The easiest answer is that it has a dependable release cycle
<Paradoxx> care to elaborate?
<mjg59> Gnome releases every 6 months
<Paradoxx> you taking Gnome?
<mjg59> Yes
<Paradoxx> oh, ok..
<mjg59> Ubuntu also releases every 6 months
<farruinn> well, stable release of the entire ubuntu system every six months
<Paradoxx> but then I could call Gentoo's name...
<mjg59> Mm?
<Paradoxx> in terms of updates
<farruinn> _stable_ updates?
* farruinn has never used gentoo
<Paradoxx> well, thats for you to decide
<Paradoxx> but portage tree is great
<Paradoxx> as an update/fix is out...
<mmc_> conoceis algun reproductor de video bueno para ubuntu
<mjt> who does the kernel work in ubuntu?
<crimsun> mjt: a variety of people
<farruinn> apt gives you stable release without having to download/compile everything continuously
<mjg59> mjt: At the moment, fabbione
<farruinn> just one major download every 6 months if you so choose
<crimsun> mjt: mdz, fabbione, herbert xu, etc.
<Paradoxx> emerge > Y@sT > apt get
<mjg59> Though I tend to do most of the PM stuff
<wezzer> hey, is grekllm only way to see cpu's temp?
<mmc_> video player for ubuntu?
<crimsun> wezzer: gkrellm uses lm-sensors
<mjt> heh, Herbert "moved" to ubuntu, eh? ;)
<Pacchio> someone use tv tuner under ubuntu???????'
<mjt> mmc_: any for linux? mplayer? xine? ...?
<wezzer> crimsun: okay, thanks
<mjg59> mjt: Herbert hasn't done much for a couple of months
<mdz> mjg59: he's only maintaining Warty
<mmc_> how to install it a dont have the option of downloading a pakage
<stvn> mmc_: see if it is available in any other repository or download the source and compile
<Rene_S> mmc_, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<mmc_> a web for downloading the source
<mjt> mmc_: xine is in debian - turn on universe part of ubuntu to /etc/apt/sources.lst; mplayer is available separately due to licensing probs, marillat debian repository will do the trick
<stvn> mmc_: which package are you looking for?
<Rene_S> mmc_, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing  main
<Rene_S> add those 2 to your sources .list file
<mmc_> a video player in ubuntu is only abailable de xmms
<mjt> why unstable, btw?
<stvn> mmc_: it's not advisable to download a single .deb and install it, unless you know what you are doing, sicne a single deb can have dependencies which it cannot solve on its own
<Rene_S> then run update and you will see mplayer
<stvn> mmc_: there's totem
<mjt> mmc_: there are others (ogle etc), but xine is a very good player
<padlefot> vlc ownz
<mjt> (xine does not work on my hardware btw, because it's slow - while mplayer works good)
<Paradoxx> HMMM
<Paradoxx> hmmmm*
<mmc_> tanks to everyone today is my first linux day
<Paradoxx> i think i'll give it a try
<Paradoxx> 1 CD you say...
<padlefot> does anybody know how i can make f.ex the "Weather applet" in the panels transparent?
<padlefot> and the clock?=
<padlefot> i did it once, now it just doesnt wanna..
<Paradoxx> ty for input :D
<johann_> hello all
<padlefot> please? anybody?
<mmc_> using the synaptic there is no opcion of mplayer
<padlefot> apt-get should have one
<Rene_S> News Flash  Only 13 more days left till Chritmas
<padlefot> apt-get install mplayer
<mmc_> in the terminal apt-get mplayer ?
<padlefot> yep
<mmc_> root terminal or terminal
<mjt> apt-get *install* mplayer
<Rene_S> root
<Rene_S> works better
<padlefot> sudo apt-get insall mplayer-1386
<padlefot> or something
<Rene_S> well really not much difference in either terminal
<padlefot> no!
<padlefot> mmc_: sudo apt-get install mplayer-custom
<padlefot> thats the one
<mjt> . o O { "someone said that root terminal works better.." }
<Rene_S> hehe
<mmc_> unable to lock the administration directory?
<Rene_S> Yeah, I said that.  I am only half awake.
<mmc_> what menas sudo
<padlefot> superuser do
<mjt> mmc_: have you tried to install anything at all yet?
* Rene_S knows there is no real difference between the root and non-root terminal
<padlefot> it should prompt password:
<mjt> Rene_S: i was only partially joking.  I heard exactly that statement from a friend of mime a while back, when i asked him why he's running everything as root.
<Rene_S> mmc_, Go here Its a pretty good guide and explains a fair bit   http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Rene_S> Hehe, I have no idea on earth why I just said that, the only thing it saves me from is typing in sudo
<Rene_S> Guess it was a morning brain fart.
* Rene_S is suffering from Cerebral Flatulence this morning, taking some Pepto for it
<wezzer> good evening everybody, how to change modules loading order? I mean, I have 2 soundcards, and kernel loads the AC97-modules before Soundblasters module and I wan't it vice versa
<z00l> hello. :)
<mjt> wezzer: i think it's mostly irrelevant (you can configure software to use a card with particular hw name); but you can put the module names into /etc/modules in whatever order you want
<wezzer> mjt: hmm, good point
<wezzer> I have to think about it
<padlefot> how do i mount an NTFS disk into my system?=
<Tsjoklat> padlefot through fstab
<padlefot> says me very little
<padlefot> :S
<mjt> mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever ?
<wezzer> padlefot: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mnt/windows
<wezzer> you have create /mnt/windows firts
<wezzer> *first
<z00l> have checked faq and google but am having a slight problem running a vanilla 2.6.9 kernel with ubuntu 4.10.  configured kernel with rootfs fs support in kernel built kernel then copied kernel to /boot.  added grub entry and on boot i get : "Kernel panic - no syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0"
<z00l> oops. long line :)
<z00l> any ideas guys?
<Rene_S> Climb onto your box. look for the hd with the NTFS and then lay down on it. there now you have mounted a NTFS drive
<padlefot> wezzer: liek mkdir /mnt/windows ?
<z00l> oh. menu.1st looks like:
<z00l> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.9-vanilla
<z00l> root            (hd0,2)
<z00l> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<z00l> savedefault
<z00l> boot
<z00l> root@ubuntu:/boot # rdev vmlinuz-2.6.9
<z00l> Root device /dev/hda3
<wezzer> padlefot: yes
<wezzer> be sure to create that as a root
<wezzer> like sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
* Tsjoklat wonders if anyone ever reads the topic
<Tsjoklat> ^
<Tsjoklat> |
<Tsjoklat> |
<Tsjoklat> |
<Rene_S> topic ?
<Rene_S> what topic ?
<Tsjoklat> yes that freaky thing up there
<z00l> yes. done that :)
<wezzer> remember, that ntfs-writing support is unsafe. Do NOT write to ntfs partition, just read from it
<Rene_S> I dont need no stinkin topic
<Tsjoklat> now now now Rene_S that is so not needed
<Treenaks> Rene_S: off-topic!
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks :P
<Rene_S> Treenaks, thanks BOB
<Gmail> OMG i was staying up for the meeting and guess what
<Gmail> Treenaks noted to me it is on tuesday
<Treenaks> Rene_S: hm.. I don't think bob2 will like that ;)
<Rene_S> Common Gmail you can do it, ride it out stay awake
<Tsjoklat> tuesday, march 10th 2009
<wezzer> anyone who needs gmail-invite?
<padlefot> wezzer: thanx, but how can i make my user use the partiton?
<Tsjoklat> wezzer no I don't need you to invite Gmail
<Tsjoklat> he's here
<Tsjoklat> always
<Rene_S> Wow 2009, only 4 years to go
<padlefot> it says i dont have permission
<Gmail> lol
<wezzer> :^)
<Rene_S> thats a lot of Red Bulls in your future if your planning on staying up
<wezzer> padlefot: umm, I've always used root to use the windows-partition
<wezzer> padlefot: check ubuntuguide.org
<padlefot> okaj
<Gmail> rotfl
<Tsjoklat> ti ta topic
<joolz> does anyone actually /use/ their gmail account? :)
<wezzer> I do
<Rene_S> Here is a topic Rene_S is gonna be the first man on earth to pop a kid
<Tsjoklat> I am thinking of changing it joolz
* joolz You are currently using 0 MB (0%) of your 1000 MB.
<wezzer> it's quite handy
<Treenaks> joolz: only 1000MB? :P
<Treenaks> /dev/md0              284G  5,8G  277G   3% /
<padlefot> i also use it
<joolz> i got one out of curiosity, but i never udes it
<Gmail> joolz: yes i do
<joolz> Treenaks: i gave up running gmail local ;-P
<gangalino> looking at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingProcedures is this the full correct synatx for booting: /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash noapic ?
<Tsjoklat> I think you should change your nick Gmail
<joolz> Tsjoklat: lemme guess: "hotmail"? :)
<Tsjoklat> joolz gotcha :)
<joolz> damn: 15:28:49 [freenode]  -!- hotmail Erroneous Nickname
<joolz> too bad :)
<Tsjoklat> yahoo?
<yahoo> yeah!
<yahoo> thanks Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<yahoo> Gmail: wanna buy? :)
<Tsjoklat> most welcome
<ubuntu> now that's one i could get hard cash for!
<Tsjoklat> I think Gmail pasted out
<Tsjoklat> it's so... tranquil all of the sudden
<Rene_S> is it just me or is everyone hearing voices in there head today ?
<ubuntu> Rene_S: not me, i had my depot injection yesterday :)
<crimsun> there are no voices outside my head
<Tsjoklat> I just have an itch I can't shake
<stvn> lol
<Rene_S> Too late for me, I dont think thats gonna help me at this stage of my term
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S thinks he is preggers
<Rene_S> Man Tsjoklat thats way too much info for me.  Take that up with your OBGYN
<crimsun> EPT
<Gmail> LOL
<Ubuntu-Linux> i own this one
<wezzer> anyone who has experience with cinelerra?
<ubuntu> Ubuntu-Linux: hey bro!
<gangalino> what is recovery mode good for? fixing/changing hardware?
<Tsjoklat> wezzer sounds like an STD
<Ubuntu-Linux> ubuntu: you don't own that nick
<wezzer> I can't get my movies into right format, so cinelerra could use them
<ubuntu> no, i just nicked it
<joolz> ah, that's better
<Tsjoklat> joolz :P
<joolz> Tsjoklat: you didn't notice it was me?
<Tsjoklat> nah was too busy scratching my itch
<Rene_S> wash your hands after
<Tsjoklat> I was going to wipe it off on you
<Rene_S> the internet has enough viruses.
<Tsjoklat> so you can have another
<Tsjoklat> wouldn't know the dif
<Rene_S> On me > ha, i am already preggers you can make me
<Rene_S> cant
<Rene_S> stand in line, I think the freakin Aliens did something to me
<Rene_S> Linux:  Its not just for sane people, anymore.
<Tsjoklat> Gmail please change your nick
<ricardo> hello
<ricardo> Anyone?
<crimsun> hi
<Granted> oui
<ricardo> I thought I was all alone
<ricardo> :-)
<Rene_S> Hello ricardo and Welcome to Fantasy Island
<ricardo> All riiight!!!! :-)
<Gmail> ricardo: you are all only with another 296 people
<ricardo> Hey does anyone know how to get sound in avi files in totem?
<ricardo> Mine is crackling and I can't hear a thing
<Rene_S> I find my pron to be too loud so I am glad it doesnt work
<crimsun> assuming you have the correct codecs installed, ricardo?
<Pacchio> ubuntu vs fedora
<Pacchio> what's the best?
<Pacchio> :P
<Gmail> ubuntu
<Rene_S> the sounds you are missing rcardo are Ohhhhh, ewwww, ahhhhhh
<ricardo> Yep. I did them with Mplayer and that one works perfectly. I was just wondering why that happens.
<Pacchio> why?
<Pacchio> repository are old?
<Pacchio> or not?
<crimsun> ricardo: are you using totem-xine?
<ricardo> Well I compiled it from source. And yes I'm using xine.
<crimsun> hmm, self-compiled. Dunno.
<crimsun> lotta variables in play then
<crimsun> what sort of "crackling?"
<ricardo> I just hear fragments of the actual audio but that's it. Too brief (less than 1 sec).
<Rene_S> kinda like the sound a fire makes when its burning your PC along with your house kinda crackling
<Tsjoklat> I just hear voices
<Rene_S> or is the sound like breaking bones when you get hit by a truck kinda crackling ?
<ricardo> Has any of these things ever happened to you guys????
<Tsjoklat> maybe it is constipation Rene_S
<Rene_S> The house fire and the truck hitting me has
<Granted> not to me
<ricardo> You should practice safer sports then... :-)
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S sporting??? hahah muuuhahaha
<Rene_S> Its all fun and games till someone looses an eye, then its a sport
<ricardo> well... abou the sound?
<ricardo> any light?
<Tsjoklat> if lifting a budweiser is sport.. yeah okay
<Rene_S> ricardo, unfortunaltly I havent had that problem, have you tried the totem-xine package ?
<Rene_S> or are ya using the gstreamer version ?
<Granted> which one is best anyway?
<ricardo> that's what I did and works with every kind of file, except avi and wmv. The sound is like that,
<Rene_S> does it run in plain xine-ui ?
<ricardo> totem xine
<Rene_S> try installing xine-ui and play ur avi file in that
<ricardo> I'll try that right now. Thanks!
<Rene_S> also make sure ya gotz the ol win32 codec pack
<ricardo> See ya later to tell you guys if it worked.
<Rene_S> just in case
<ricardo> okay. Thanks!
<darren> Where can i get the win-32 codecs for xine?
<Granted> which is best totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Rene_S> mmc_, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Rene_S> darren,  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<cardador> Granted: xine
<Granted> got xine it does work allright!
<Granted> thanks cardador
<Rene_S> I just use Kaffeine
<mjt> -ETOOMUCHCAFFEINE
<wood1> Hi to all
<crimsun> 'lo
<Tsjoklat> hey Gmail2
<Tsjoklat> I mean wood1
<mjt> heh
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: =P
<wood1> Well how are all of you today
<Tsjoklat> crimsun :P
<wood1> Some at Office, some at Home
<Tsjoklat> we were good
<Tsjoklat> Rene_S is pregnant
<wood1> Oh really
<Tsjoklat> yes
<Granted> is it a boy?
<wood1> Well congratulations to Rene_S
<Tsjoklat> it is all highly upsetting
<Tsjoklat> he can't remember what happened
<wood1> Tsjoklat, how do you know all these things ??
<Tsjoklat> I see things
<Tsjoklat> I also hear things
<Tsjoklat> it is all very mysterious
<Tsjoklat> or just bonkers
<wood1> So you have some kind of a six sense
<Rene_S> anyone have a pickle
<Tsjoklat> I would call it the 11th toe
<Granted> do yu smell aswell?
<echo> w00 w00, just installed :)
<Tsjoklat> can't say I do Granted
<wood1> Tsjoklat, which are of computing do you specialize in ?
<Rene_S> Well its alright if I am preggers, But If I get a yeast infection i am gonna go live in a cave in the mountains
<wood1> Cold Mountain
<wood1> !!!!!
<Tsjoklat> hamana wood1?
<wood1> I'm sorry, I don't get it
<Granted> good luck all!
<Tsjoklat> me neither wood1
<Tsjoklat> tara Granted
<binne101> kennie???
<wood1> Tsjoklat, Have you ever customize the Ubuntu distro ?
<Tsjoklat> wood1 I don't do anything but
<echo> is there a gui tool in ubuntu to configure X? I want to up the resolution
<wood1> Do you know any good sites to download movies ?
<wood1> echo, if you don't get that resolution from Computer>System Configuration, then you are out of luck
<GotD0t> wood1: yea, its called movielink
<iz> echo, under sytemconfig
<Tsjoklat> yeah Blockbuster
<echo> 1024x768 is the highest it shows
<wood1> Well that's the highest you can get
<wood1> How big is your monitor ?
<Tsjoklat> oh my Lord.. iz talked in #ubuntu
<echo> 17"
<Treenaks> echo: try putting a "#" in front of the "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" lines in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<wood1> Well see the /etc/X/XF86Config-4
<wood1> file
<echo> Treenaks, yeah, I can edit the XF86Config-4 myself and add resolutions, I just thought this might have a slick GUI
<GotD0t> echo: or adding some new resolutions in that file, if your monitor supports it then you should be able to change to it
<iz> Tsjoklat, :)
<wood1> Treenaks, do you know any sites to download hollywood movies
<Treenaks> echo: no remove the 2 lines and try again -- it might detect the monitor instead of sticking to the -- too low -- values specified
<Tsjoklat> iz :)
<echo> Treenaks, Ah.
<Treenaks> wood1: yes, www.mpaa.org
<binne101> ubuntu hangs on booting it stops on Enterprise Volume Management System
<GotD0t> wood1: go to movielink.com
<echo> brb
<GotD0t> wood1: they should have eveyrthing you want there
<binne101> does anyone have an idea
<wood1> thanks man
<TitanFox> yerf
<wood1> Can you get to the command prompt ?
<binne101> no
<TitanFox> I have a question about GRUB
<wood1> binne101 have you tried the recovery mode ?
<binne101> yes
<binne101> keeps going, no sensible output
<binne101> error 00x23 etc
<wood1> How many times do you have to reboot to get connected to the X Windows ?
<TitanFox> I installed Ubuntu on my SCSI harddrive. The installationroutine partitioned the harddrive itself. It installed the basic install, after that the additional packages, but after its done and I want to boot from my harddisk, I get the error "GRUB 1.5" "Error 22"
<TitanFox> it wont boot into Ubuntu
<iz> TitanFox, what sort of question
<iz> arf
<kenneth_> Enterprise Volume Management System probably has something to do with LVM right? can\t you turn that off at book?
<wood1> Well guys, I wanted free movie links
<wood1> http://www.mpaa.org
<wood1> does not work
<Rene_S> hehe
<WsQ> Could anyone help me with IntelliExplorer Bluetooth? I actually seem to be able to connect, but the mouse won't do anything.
<Rene_S> imagine that
<wood1> movelink.com is only for US residents
<TitanFox> So, Ubuntu is installed, the GRUB boot manager is installed, but it wont boot from HDD. It just gives Error 22 and hangs
<echo> you guys should really enable the truetype autohinter.
<echo> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<echo> makes fonts look tons better
<wood1> By the way, how easy is it to create a database in MySQL and use a web browser to store records in that database ??
<wood1> Ever since switching to Ubuntu, I never missed anything but MS-Access
<WsQ> Nobody can help me? damn... :(
<wood1> Well thank good that I can connect to a XP Machine using Terminal Server Client
<Rene_S> alright I am going back to bed
<wood1> Help you with what ?
<WsQ> bluetooth
<wood1> OK good night and take care of your baby
<GotD0t> <WsQ> Could anyone help me with IntelliExplorer Bluetooth? I actually seem to be able to connect, but the mouse won't do anything.
<wood1> What's wrong with bluetooth ?
<Rene_S> thanks
<WsQ> I can't get my mouse working...
<wood1> Are you using Windows now
<TitanFox> geeze...even installing Windows wasnt that annoying...*sigh*
<TitanFox> at the moment I am using a livecd of Knoppix to be able to do anything at all
<TitanFox> but my harddrives are empty
<TitanFox> I have 2 SCSI drives (u160) and a IDE ATA harddrive
<TitanFox> maybe I should disconnect the IDE drive for a moment
<TitanFox> the bios sees that one as HD0
<WsQ> wood1: no, I'm on linux
<TitanFox> maybe thats why GRUB has a conflict, but I am not sure
<TitanFox> I am going to try that
<wood1> Are you using all the commands from the Keyboard now !!!
<WsQ> no, I have a laptop which has a touchpad
<WsQ> wchich sucks
<WsQ> I've used this to help me: http://people.debian.org/~crafterm/inspiron8500.html
<echo> heh, the ubuntu printer test page really eats up an ink cartridge.
<echo> but it's pretty
<WsQ> I can do everything that the site says without any errors, but the mouse still doesn't work... :(
<MobyTurbo> I'm using Ubuntu Warty. The theme manager seems to have a problem, when I select other themes the colors and gtk themes change but the metacity window decorations stay the same.
<darren> Is there a package I can download to install xine?
<MobyTurbo> darren, apt-get install xine-ui
<MobyTurbo> darren, in universal
<darren> universal?
<MobyTurbo> darren, the "universal" Debian unstable snapshot repository, it's commented out by default.
<echo> universe, not universal
<MobyTurbo> oops. :-/
<echo> open synaptic.
<darren> How do I do it  using synaptic?
<echo> go to Settings, Repositories
<echo> and check the grayed out repositories.
<echo> you really only need the one of type "deb"
<echo> not the "deb-src"
<echo> unless you are going to be compiling things ;)
* remon is back
<MobyTurbo> does anyone have any idea about my theme problems?
<echo> darren: make sure you do a "reload" in synaptic after you change them
* remon is away: not at home
<xukun> anybody know the reason for the dependencies problem when installing xfce4 desktop? I,m using Warty
<echo> MobyTurbo, no unless you aren't using metacity.. you didn't switch to sawfish or anything did you?
<MobyTurbo> echo, no, I'm using the default; metacity.
<farruinn> xukun, no idea, it worked fine for me.  Which packages are causing problems
<echo> MobyTurbo, have you tried logging out and back in?
<xukun> farruinn, sec
<MobyTurbo> echo, I was just thinking I'd do that. brb.
<echo> I've seen metacity get confused about themes.
<xukun> farruinn, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xukun>   xfce4: Depends: xfce4-session (>= 4.1.99) but it is not going to be installed
<xukun>          Depends: xfce4-utils (>= 4.1.99) but it is not going to be installed
<xukun>          Depends: xfdesktop4 (>= 4.3.5) but it is not going to be installed
<echo> I'm upgrading to hoary! w00.
<magnon> uhoh :)
<echo> I've got sid on another partition, I'm just playing :)
<farruinn> xukun, are you using any non Ubuntu or non warty repos in your sources.list?
<farruinn> because the xfdesktop4 in warty is 4.0.5-3
<xukun> farruinn, yes
<farruinn> ok, what is the name of the repository, debian unstable?
<darren> Where can I dl the xine win32 codec package?
<echo> heh, my clock was off because I had to setup pppoe after I booted... so I ran /etc/init.d/ntpdate again, and when It changed the clock, xscreensaver kicked in.
<MobyTurbo> yeah, logging out and back in worked. Yuck, almost as bad as rebooting windows. ;-)
<echo> MobyTurbo, I've seen metacity get confused about themes after an upgrade
<xukun> farruinn, http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37
<MobyTurbo> echo, I'm running warty though so I haven't had much in the way of upgrades.
<echo> MobyTurbo, you probably could have done "killall metacity" and it would have restarted itself
<MobyTurbo> echo, hmm. Maybe I'll try that if I have the problem again.
<farruinn> xukun, how are you running apt-get?  apt-get install -t binary xfce4?
<echo> Just tested it, it works.. metacity dies and comes right back
<xukun> farruinn, yes
<Solatis> hmmmm, aren't there any kde-related packages available on ubuntu? :)
<xukun> farruinn, apt-get install -t binary xfce4
<farruinn> try apt-get install -t binary xfce4 xfce4-session xfce4-utils xfdesktop4 ?
<MobyTurbo> echo, it takes a licking but keeps on ticking. ;-)
<Solatis> i'm used to editing with Kate, which depends on kde :)
<crimsun> Solatis: in 'universe', yes
<echo> MobyTurbo, well, gnome-session makes sure it starts back up ;)
<echo> gotta have k3b from universe too ;)
<xukun> farruinn, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xukun>   xfce4-utils: Depends: libgtkhtml2-0 (>= 2.6.2) but 2.4.1-1 is to be installed
<farruinn> xukun, do you *really* need the latest xfce?
<darren> Where can I dl the xine win32 codec package?
<farruinn> xukun, because you can keep adding the things that are causing dependencies to your command, but I doubt that repo has libgtkhtml
<xukun> farruinn, not realy but that would be nice tho
<crimsun> xukun: are you using hoary?
<xukun> crimsun, warty
<crimsun> ah.
<MobyTurbo> darren, add the multiverse and marillat repositories. Details are available on ubuntuguide mentioned in the /topic
<crimsun> 2.6.2 is in both sid and hoary
<xukun> crimsun, I have seen this but I dont get it well: http://www.os-cillation.de/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=deb-help;action=display;num=1098413341
<echo> MobyTurbo, I've been thinking of adding to that guide, there should be a "how do I do this in the GUI" version of that guide.
<xukun> crimsun, that was you yes?
<crimsun> xukun: one and only.
<xukun> crimsun, is there a working work around in there without upgrading to hoary? mybe I missed it then
<MobyTurbo> echo, I agree. For lots of people, thanks to the shipit program, Ubuntu is their first distribuition. They prefer the GUI way of doing things.
<crimsun> xukun: what is the install hitching on besides libgtkhtml?
<farruinn> xukun, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<echo> like, you can add the universe and marillat repositories using synaptic.
<MobyTurbo> echo, marillat needs multiverse too.
<echo> MobyTurbo, ah
<xukun> farruinn, that is not bad
<echo> someone should write a sources advertising format.
<farruinn> just subsitute the repos on that link you gave me for the hoary lines on the wiki
<echo> like, maybe an rss feed full of sources.list entries.
<MobyTurbo> echo, multiverse has the same syntax as universe (except the name part)
<echo> and then synaptic could connect to that and give you choices to add to your sources.list file.
<echo> that would be slick.
<MobyTurbo> echo, there aren't that many third party repositories appropriate for ubuntu.
<crimsun> echo: that's (apt-get.org ish) more suitable for Debian proper
<MobyTurbo> echo, it isn't like Debian stable which needs a billion backport repositories if you want to use it on the desktop.
<echo> MobyTurbo, no, but this could benefit debian proper as well
<echo> crimsun, yes, and if there was an rss feed, the apt-get.org could have one
<echo> and synaptic would know what to do with it
<farruinn> xukun, I'm not sure it's really going to do things exactly the way you want because I don't know if libgtkhtml is included on that repository
<MobyTurbo> echo, that sounds kind of scary to me. several of the apt-get.org repositories conflict with each other in undocumented ways.
<echo> MobyTurbo, but it would make it easier for newbies to add universe and multiverse.
<crimsun> farruinn: only in sid and hoary currently
<farruinn> crimsun: hm?
<crimsun> universe and multiverse are in synaptic
<echo> multiverse isn't.
<crimsun> farruinn: RE: libgtkhtml-2.0 2.6.2
<echo> and it isn't obvious how you select them
<njs12345> if I install KDE will it break my ubuntu?
<Solatis> hmmmm, is there any official ubuntu artwork section other than on the forums ?
<crimsun> njs12345: not at all.
<Solatis> i'm looking for this wallpaper:
<Solatis> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/ubuntu.png
<MobyTurbo> echo, I think hoary should include multiverse commented out like universe.
<crimsun> Solatis: humancircle
<MobyTurbo> echo, it is semi-official after all
<farruinn> crimsun: this is a third-paty repository, I have no clue what's on it besides xfce
<Solatis> crimsun: is that the name of the wallpaper ?
<njs12345> crimsun: it's just that if I install it through synaptic is says it'll remove libfam0c102
<crimsun> njs12345: are you running warty or hoary?
<echo> MobyTurbo, it's not obvious from the synaptic repository editting screen which one you should check.
<njs12345> hoary
<pepsi_> like a bad date... warty, hoary, and grumpy
<crimsun> njs12345: that's fine. gam_server and libgam* replace fam and libfam*
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> ok thanks a lot :)
<MobyTurbo> echo, then synaptic needs to be redesigned some, it's synaptic's fault, not the repository file's.
<echo> MobyTurbo, mainly because when it first comes up, the window isn't wide enough
<xukun> farruinn, hmm
<echo> plus, the end user doesn't necessarily need to see the URLs and stuff.
<MobyTurbo> echo, the window, except the CD reference, looks wide enough to me.
<MobyTurbo> echo, how to get to "repositories" though for most users is non-obvious, and what to put in even less so - especialy considering that marillat uses a different format than uni/multiverse.
<njs12345> hmm.. it's complaining because it can't find kontact-plugins
<njs12345> Depends: kontact-plugins (>=4:3.2.3-1) but it is not installable
<MobyTurbo> brb, caffeine is calling
<farruinn> xukun, any luck?
<crimsun> njs12345: it is no longer provided by any pool
<crimsun> njs12345: you can try looking in snapshot.debian.net
<echo> MobyTurbo, I couldn't see the fields that contained "universe" by default
<echo> I had to drag the window wider
<njs12345> eh
<njs12345> I guess I'll just not install the kde package then, and go with separate kdelibs/kdebase/kdepim etc
<xukun> farruinn, no, I,m installing the one in ubuntu's repositories
<farruinn> xukun, ok, that's probably best
<farruinn> mixing your sources can break the system quite easily
<xukun> farruinn, I see
<xukun> bbl
<njs12345> I broke my system first time.. I upgraded to hoary and then upgraded evolution
<njs12345> everything started coming down around me lol
<farruinn> warty is fresh enough for me
<farruinn> I'll gladly take slightly out of date packages over instability
<njs12345> I like the bleeding edge
<farruinn> they don't call it the bleeding edge for nothing though =)
<njs12345> that's definitely true
<njs12345> bah apt got my hopes up this morning
<|icu|> In evolution when I enable on authentication for smtp It gets disabled once I go ok. If I go back it's unselected again. Is there anyway to enable it?
<njs12345> I went for my daily "sudo apt-get {update,upgrade}" and it said fglrx-driver needed to be updated
<njs12345> so I thought ATI had finally done the december driver update which they said was coming.. but meh, they hadn't
<farruinn> I really shouldn't say too many bad things about hoary though - it the development branch.  It needs to be tested.
<farruinn> if no one used it then that would never happen
<njs12345> yeah.. us masochists make the world go round ;)
<xukun> farruinn, have you seen the new version of xfce4
<xukun> >
<farruinn> xukun, no
<farruinn> xukun, is it vastly superior to the one provided by warty?
<xukun> farruinn, I did it realy looks much beter
<xukun> yes
<xukun> farruinn so I think I will take the chance of upgrading to hoary
<farruinn> hey, on the bright side, if you're using xfce you don't have to worry about the gnome-menus shit ;)
<xukun> true
<GotD0t> xukun: do you need any 3d games and have a ati gfx card?
<xukun> GotD0t, no, but what is your point?
<GotD0t> xukun: because the ati drivers are not accelerated in xorg yet
<xukun> GotD0t, I dont have any ati card, so its ok then!
<GotD0t> xukun: lucky you ;-)
<kensai> is it recomended to install warty and without updating the install just upgrade to hoary. Or is better first having the warty box up2date?
<GotD0t> kensai: it is recommended that you use warty
<Treenaks> sval: dutch support in #ubuntu-nl :)
<sval> Treenaks: why do you say that to me ?
<pepsi_> whoary
<Treenaks> sval: because your last name looks Dutch, and you're from Belgium :)
<Treenaks> sval: uh.. in belgium
<sval> Treenaks: and in belgium ther is 50% people who are french speaking ;)
<Treenaks> sval: yes, but those tend to have Frenchish names :)
<sval> Treenaks: my name is Stphane ...
<kensai> GotD0t, I know, I'm a SID user
<Treenaks> sval: well, sorry then :)
<sval> Treenaks: no prob :d
* mjt never used any installer at all...
<Treenaks> mjt: ubuntu got on your system by means of magic? :P
<kensai> GotD0t, I just want to know the question I asked, I've used Hoary without problems but I'm going to do another fresh install of warty
<GotD0t> kensai: do you want to be able to use both?
<MobyTurbo> bummer, another person refused to take an ubuntu CD pack.
<farruinn> kensai, I think updating the few security updates there are for warty then going to hoary would be a waste of time
<farruinn> I'd just upgrade to hoary right away
<MobyTurbo> I tried to explain how Linux is superior to Windows, I think he didn't believe me. ;)
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: take a different approach, take the approach of how shitty windows is
<mjt> my first system has been installed ages ago. speaking of debian, i gust used debootstrap once to create minimal live system and copied the image to numerous machines, upgrading as necessary...
<mjt> s/gust/just/
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, I mentioned that too.
<GotD0t> MobyTurbo: gotta do more than mention it
<kensai> farruinn, Yeah I thought so but I wanted a second opininon
<MobyTurbo> GotD0t, I literally put the CD in his hand, and he gave it back.
<kensai> GotD0t, nah I just use hoary] 
<farruinn> MobyTurbo: linux isn't for everyone
<GotD0t> kensai: then im confused, if you already use hoary then why you going to install warty then upgrade to hoary?
<farruinn> GotD0t: second machine I believe
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, true enough, but the amount of people to whom it's appropriate grows larger.
<kensai> GotD0t, nah I use SID now where I was using Hoary and now in my other HDD I'll have hoary again
<kensai> farruinn, second HDD ;)
<farruinn> eh, close enough =)
<mjt> btw, upgrading from sid (or even sarge) to horay or warty is.. risky
<GotD0t> kensai: gotcha, just install warty then switch your sources over to the hoary sources and update
<kensai> mjt, I don't plan to do so from SID just from warty and I've done it before
<mjt> hoary even
<kensai> GotD0t, yeah I know
<GotD0t> kensai: then what seems to be the question?
<mjt> there are several changes in ubuntu packages compared to debian (kernel-package is one of them), but on sid some packages are more recent, so ubuntu changes will be lost
<farruinn> mjt, can't that be fixed with pinning?
<mjt> unless you do dist-upgrade after removing debian sources.lst entries
<farruinn> ah
<kensai> GotD0t, the first I asked and it was answered long ago now
<mjt> farruinn: for that to work you have to know which packages to pin
<kensai> ;)
<GotD0t> kensai: oh, hehe
<kensai> I just miss Xorg a lot
<farruinn> mjt, Package: * no?
<mjt> well.. it may work too
<farruinn> :)
<BockBilbo> hello
<kensai> here in SID I can compile Xorg but nothing compares to the roriginal when Debian gets their own packages of Xorg
<mousematt> hello
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, are you the one that do some gnome icon themes?
<eim> Is there any way to disable the use of devfs during the Ubuntu CD (Warty) boot. I need a traditional /dev, thanks.
<mjt> devfs=nomount?  But it may not work after boot
<eim> mjt: Fact is I need to reinstall grub on the MBR. I have my root on /dev/hda3 and boot on /dev/hda2.
<mjt> why everyone's installing grub/lilo in mbr, btw?
<mjt> and, why to use separate /boot partition? ;)
<mjt> (not answers to your question, but i'm curious ;)
<eim> mjt: To have more troubles in extreme rescue situations ;)
<BockBilbo> what do i have write in the command of a link for executing a .sh file in gnome??
<BockBilbo> sh /loc/ation/file.sh ?
<nash> hello
<mjt> BockBilbo: the same as you use to execute it in command line? ;)
<BockBilbo> ... i know it should be that mjt but dont know why it doesnt work
<BockBilbo> :S
<mjt> eim: it should be ok to refresh grub install even with devfs: grub has nothing to do with devfs, really, it uses it's own naming scheme for disks/partitions
<BockBilbo> mjt, i want to create a link for azureus
<BockBilbo> which is located at /opt/azureus/azureus
<mjt> select tablespace_name,sum(bytes),count(*),min(bytes),max(bytes) from dba_free_space group by tablespace_name;
<BockBilbo> ive tried with: sh /opt/azureus/azureus in the command.. but doesnt work
<BockBilbo> :S
<mjt> oops - wrong window
<BockBilbo> neither /opt/azureus/azureus
<nash> guys sorry, i just added an user to my ubuntu machine...but it's not allowed to use the audio system, while i am...seems like a permission matter...any idea?
<mjt> does it work from the terminal?
<eim> mjt: I boot with the Ubuntu installer CD, mount /dev/hda3 as oldroot, chroot oldroot. Once inside I need to mount /boot which Is mapped as /dev/hda2 but I can't cause the Ubuntu installer CD uses /dev/disc/etc. syntax.
<BockBilbo> well.. it works if i am in the location
<BockBilbo> if i do:
<BockBilbo> /opt/azureus $ sh azureus
<mjt> eim: mount both while you're outside of the chroot
<eim> mjt: Yes, this is possible. Then...
<mjt> eim: it's a good idea anyway to mount while in real root
<johann_> There used to be a k3b installation guide on the ubuntu site can't seem to find it was it removed?
<Treenaks> johann_: just apt-get install k3b, then run gksudo k3b
<BockBilbo> johann
<mjt> BockBilbo: i dunno what's azureus and how it works.. try: cd; sh /opt/azureus/azureus frmo the terminal - will it work?
<wezzer> be careful, k3b mixed up my gnome
<farruinn> BockBilbo, have you run azureus before?  I tried it and it was really ugly imo
<eim> mjt: Ok. What's next in order to be able to reinstall the MBR with grub? Thanks.
<johann_> Treenaks : any problems running k3b or does it work good?
<nash> guys sorry, i just added an user to my ubuntu machine...but it's not allowed to use the audio system, while i am...seems like a permission matter...any idea?
<BockBilbo> farruinn, nope, ive always used the original BT
<Treenaks> johann_: not that I know, except that it's a KDE app
<mjt> eim: chroot and install it as usual?  your /dev/ *inside* chroot should be ok i think
<eim> mjt: I'll check and let you know. Thanks.
<BockBilbo> mjt it does work
<BockBilbo> :)
<mjt> BockBilbo: how exactly?
<mjt> ;)
<BockBilbo> cd; sh /opt/azureus/azureus
<BockBilbo> in terminal
<mjt> what it prints out? what you expect it to do but it does not do?
<johann_> Treenaks thx
<BockBilbo> mjt, are you talking to me?
<mjt> yes ;)
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, you need opt in your path if you want executables to run from there when you are outside of the directory
<mjt> hehe
<BockBilbo> well.. trie linux_mafia
<mjt> linux_mafia: i don't think you're exactly right ;)
<BockBilbo> ... i didnt think on that... im gonna create a symlink in /usr/bin
<BockBilbo> righ?
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, /usr/local/bin
<mjt> BockBilbo: *why* it does not work?
<mjt> before doing any symlinks or path manipulations... ;)
<linux_mafia> mjt, yeah i wasnt exactly right, he would need /opt/azureus, unless he had a symlink in /opt itself
<BockBilbo> mjt, dont know.. it does work in the terminal.. but not in the link
<BockBilbo> ..
<mjt> er
<eim> mjt: No way, I see only /dev/hda1 mounted as / in the chroot. Which is also false.
<mjt> 19:45 < BockBilbo> mjt it does work
<mjt> 19:46 < BockBilbo> cd; sh /opt/azureus/azureus
<BockBilbo> ohhhh..
<BockBilbo> hold on
<mjt> eim: does it bother you?
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, why not just add an entry in your menu for it?
<mjt> eim: that info is in /etc/mtab
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, thats what i did
<mjt> linux_mafia: that's what he's trying to do, exactly
<BockBilbo> ;)
<eim> mjt: Furthermore I can't use grub-install because it needs a partition target in the chroot which I can't provide due to the fact that the chroot does not have /dev which is handled by Ubuntu's udev.
<mjt> eim: aha!
<eim> mjt: I'll check mtab.
<linux_mafia> mjt, and what was the problem?
<mjt> linux_mafia: it does not work ;-P
<mjt> linux_mafia: i asked him several times how exactly it does not work
<linux_mafia> oh
<linux_mafia> ok
<mjt> eim: just ignore the mount thing - it's irrelevant
<mjt> eim: but the lack of devices in /dev is.. problematic
<deFrysk> anyone know of a solution of the nvidia-driver freeze in hoary ?
<eim> mjt: Yes. I can't install grub without /dev.
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, you using hoary or warty?
<eim> mjt: Outside the chroot I have /dev.
<BockBilbo> warty
<mjt> eim: i think it's best to mount devfs (yes, right) in the chroot too, and go from there, replacing hda with disks/.../whatever
<ploum> Hi,
<ploum> is there a know problem with the latest nvidia driver in Hoary with kernel 2.6.9-k7 ?
<ploum> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<ploum> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used
<ploum> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "PageFlip" is not used
<ploum> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used
<netmonk> hello all! do you know how I can change the coding of the font in Gaim in Ubuntu.
<eim> mjt: This would be solution. Any ideas on how to mount devfs in the chroot?
<mjt> eim: if `mount -t devfs devfs /chroot/dev' does not work saying `already mounted', 'busy' or whatever, try bind-mount
<bradbury9> hello
<linux_mafia> BockBilbo, so you added a menu entry for azureus, but its not working, is that your problem?
<mjt> BockBilbo: so, *how exactly* it "does not work" from the terminal?
<eim> mjt: ok
<bradbury9> coulbd anyone tell me a good sources.list? I find the default ones quite limited
<mjt> fsvo "good" ;)
<farruinn> bradbury9: what are you looking for?
<farruinn> have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<bradbury9> dvd playing software
<BockBilbo> yes linux_mafia
<mjt> i've seen a list of about 500 debian repositories somewhere ;)
<eim> mjt: /dev is here now, nice.
<BockBilbo> ive done a new link
<bradbury9> universe
<bradbury9> how can be multiverse enabled?
<BockBilbo> and write /opt/azureus/azureus in the command line and doesnt work
<farruinn> bradbury do you use synaptic?
<GotD0t> bradbury9: add multiverse next to wherever you added universe
<bradbury9> yes, I do
<mjt> bluefoxicy: 4th time: *how exactly* it "does not work" ??
<mjt> er
<mjt> BockBilbo: 4th time: *how exactly* it "does not work" ??
<bradbury9> ok, I will try the new packages
<bradbury9> thanks
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> sorry mjt
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> it just doesnt start
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> i double click on it
<BockBilbo> and nothing happens
<mjt> when you run it on terminal -- does it prints something? some error messages?
<GotD0t> BockBilbo: do you have to pass it an arg for it to work?
<BockBilbo> instead, if i do what you said in the gnome-terminal (cd;/opt/azureus/azureus) it does work
<BockBilbo> mjt it does not give any error
<mjt> fun stuff ;)
<BockBilbo> it starts normally
<BockBilbo> .s
<adam_> can someone help me get my java working on my ubuntu
<mjt> does it open any window when run?
<BockBilbo> GotD0t, i havent
<BockBilbo> from terminal yes
<mjt> what's it, anyway? ;)
<adam_> what do i do at the terminal to get my java working
<nash> guys sorry, i just added an user to my ubuntu machine...but it's not allowed to use the audio system, while i am...seems like a permission matter...any idea?
<mjr> nash, add the user to the audio group in the user manager
<mjt> nash: audio group
<mjt> oops
<adam_> can any one help me to get my java working at the terminal
<BockBilbo> mjt its a bit torrent client
<farruinn> nash, adam, have you read the restricted formats wiki page?
<adam_> yea
<farruinn> try asking a more specific question
<Q-FUNK> Is it just me or are the Nerdelands turning into the axis of evil?
<restrex> how knows a good text navigator? (by console)
<eim> mjt: Inside the croot with devfs and /boot mounted grub-install /dev/discs/disc0/disc reports: /dev/discs/disc0/disc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. Any ideas? Thanks.
<restrex> whonows a good text navigator? (by console)
<trans_err> how can I update my BIOS in linux?
<Kosai> trans_err: You can't.
<Kosai> You can read from it, via /dev/nvram.
<wezzer> okay, I have dvd copied on my hardrive. How can I make a xvid-conversion of it?
<Kosai> But I don't think it's writable to.
<nash> thx a lot guys... :)
<wezzer> normally I would type mplayer dvd://1 -dumptsream -dumpfile foo.avi
<trans_err> so i'm stuck?
<linux_mafia> nash, in  a teminal type : sudo adduser audio <yourusername>
<Kosai> trans_err: I don't know whether you're stuck, because you haven't told us what your problem is.
<restrex> who knows a good webbrowser by console?
<GotD0t> Kosai: <trans_err> how can I update my BIOS in linux?
<olorin> restrex: lynx
<trans_err> Kosai, well AGP is being buggy and I want to see if an update will fix it
<Kosai> GotD0t: That's not a problem, it's a question that I answered.
<restrex> ok thanks olorin ;)
<nash> thx a lot...solved out :)
<Q-FUNK> oops.  wrong channel
<nash> bye
<paradoxmo> hey folks, how do i get the trash icon on the panel? i can't seem to find it in the applet list.
<mjt> eim: well, i haven't used grub myself (yet), and can't say much. one thing to try, however: `grub-install hd0' to force it to use its own names
<eim> mjt: Seems to be fine, I'll check.
<mjt> eim: btw, out of curiosity: what it says with --verbose flag?
<eim> mjt: grub installed but without any menu selection.
<MobyTurbo> restrex, if you want tables and some frames, links, elinks, or w3m might be better choices.
<mjt> eim: try firing up `grub', and `find /boot/grub/stage1'
<mjt> eim: btw, it seems you don't need to chroot, provided you gave grub the proper /whatever/boot/grub directory
<titanfox> hi all
<Pugio> Question: I have gentoo installed with yaboot boot loader
<titanfox> installing Ubuntu worked
<Pugio> How can I boot from the cd in order to boot from the Warty install disk?
<GotD0t> titanfox: gratz
<rjek> OK.  Why after I've put an audio CD in my CD-ROM drive, and clicking the close button on the CD player that pops up, does it seem to lock the tray?
<Pugio> (I want to overwrite the gentoo install)
<rjek> I have to do "eject /cdrom" to get it open again.
<titanfox> the solution for the problem I had with Grub 1.5 (error 22 during load) is because of the IDE harddrive.
<rjek> And there's no icon on the desktop to do it from.
<paradoxmo> rjek: computer->disks->right click on cdrom->eject
<titanfox> If you want to install ubuntu on a SCSI drive, Ubuntu will still see IDE Primary Master as HD0
<titanfox> it will also install GRUB there
<paradoxmo> pugio: ppc?
<rjek> paradoxmo: How obvious.  Ta.
<Pugio> yup
<Pugio> paradoxmo: yes
<rjek> Why does it lock the tray for an audio CD anyway?
<Pugio> will holding down the C still work?
<Pugio> or did yaboot overwrite that?
<titanfox> logically, because the Ubuntu install is on SCSI disc 1, GRUB will not find the system on HD0 (IDE Primary Master)
<titanfox> maybe this is helpfull for you guys, in case someone will encounter the same problem
<georgia> Pugio: thats a frmware thing, it stilll works
<farruinn> Pugio: holding the c key just boots from master on the second ide bus
<|icu|> How do I get smtp authentication to work in evolution?
<mjt> titanfox: it's not ubuntu, it's the bios who boots off your hdd
<Pugio> ok thanks alll
<Pugio> I'll go try it out
<titanfox> mjt, not really. My bios is set to boot from SCSI
<titanfox> and not from any other device
<titanfox> second, and third boot device are disabled
<titanfox> also boot from other device is set to disable
<mjt> titanfox: when it should be enouth to put evetything to that scsi disk
<titanfox> nah
<titanfox> Ubuntu installs GRUB on the first fysical disc
<titanfox> in this case, HD0 (IDE)
<titanfox> but I told the setup that it should install the system on SCA0
<mjt> i mean, it you "force-install" grub to scsi disk, the whole thing should work
<titanfox> mjt: obviously, it didnt
<mjt> determining which disk is "first" one isn't ttrivial
<mjt> (esp since one can change it in bios)
<mjt> er, s/it/if/ 3 lines above ;)
<titanfox> mjt: I disconnected the IDE disc, installed ubuntu, first-startet the kernel and then reconnect the IDE drive
<titanfox> then everything worked
<titanfox> but my next question
<titanfox> I installed and booted into Ubuntu
<titanfox> into the graphical interface X
<titanfox> but how do I configure the kernel
<paradoxmo> how do i get the trash applet on the panel? it doesn't seem to be in my applet list
<mjt> what do you want to achieve by configuring the kernel?
<titanfox> I want to enable NTFS support and such
<titanfox> NTFS R-W support
<mjt> i mean, why default kernel isn't suitable for you?  Isn't ntfs enabled by default?
<|icu|> titanfox: doesn't exist in a usable form.
<farruinn> paradoxmo: you're in hoary?
<titanfox> mjt : I downloaded kernel 2.6.8.1-k7
<titanfox> but I want to adjust some options
<mjt> it's the binary
<mjt> you want linux-source-2.6.8.1 package
<paradoxmo> farruinn: no, gnome is (mostly if not) warty gnome
<titanfox> well, make menuconfig and such doesnt work
<titanfox> I installed and booted into 2.6.8.1-k7
<paradoxmo> farruinn: but the system is partially hoary, yes
<farruinn> paradoxmo, maybe make sure trashapplet is installed.  If it is do a dpkg-reconfigure on it
<farruinn> if that doens't work you can always put it on your desktopeasily
<titanfox> mjt : I also have to configure the scsi adapter
<titanfox> ubuntu uses the wrong module
<paradoxmo> yeah, i upgraded from testing, so the package wasn't installed, thanks
<titanfox> 79xx
<titanfox> but I need to load the 78xx module
<Pugio> Oy! Now I remember why I installed Gentoo instead of Ubuntu, I can't get the ubuntu installer to boot
<Pugio> I thought maybe that it was a CD error, but it's definately not
<paradoxmo> pugio: does any debian-based live cd boot?
<Pugio> I think so
<Pugio> I remember installing Debian a while ago
<Pugio> and Yellow Dog also worked
<farruinn> Pugio: what model computer are you trying to install onto?
<mjt> titanfox: hopefully it'll be fixed in 2.6.10 kernel, finally... but it should really try both drivers for now
<paradoxmo> what version of debian?
<Pugio> G4 agp graphics - let me explain the problem
<Pugio> It starts to boot
<Pugio> but it get's a kernel panic
<titanfox> by the way, how can I check what kernel is currently loaded ?
<topogeek> anyone speak spanish?
<Pugio> with the message
<Pugio> "Kernel Panic, rebooting in 180 seconds"
<Pugio> or something to that effect
<farruinn> topogeek: they do #ubuntu-es
<Pugio> this is a G4 AGP graphics
<paradoxmo> titanfox: uname -a
<topogeek> thanks farruinn
<Pugio> I have no idea how to get the kernel to succesfully boot
<paradoxmo> pugio: do you remember what version of debian worked?
<paradoxmo> could it possibly be a 2.4/2.6 change? are you running 2.6 on gentoo?
<titanfox> paradoxmo : Linux Athlon2700 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Thu Nov 18 13:24:36 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pugio> No, but it was less than six months ago
<titanfox> is that kernel up to date ?
<paradoxmo> titanfox, then you're running 2.6.8.1-3-k7
<Pugio> I'm running a gentoo 2.6.9
<titanfox> okies
<Pugio> *(not that that has to do with anything really)
<paradoxmo> hmm. could try booting a debian install, installing the base system, and then upgrading to ubuntu?
<paradoxmo> if your boot problem doesn't get solved
<Pugio> that might work
<Pugio> I'm not sure how exactly... but I'll figure it out
<paradoxmo> i'm a i386, do they have knoppix for ppc?
<Pugio> right now I want to try to figure out why this CD won't boot
<Pugio> no:(
<Pugio> I wish
<restrex> MobyTurbo  ok ;) sorry i was eating :P
<paradoxmo> it doesn't tell you *why* the kernel panicked?
<Pugio> well, there's a bunch of messages before it
<Pugio> but nothing glaring
<Pugio> I can try to take a picture of the screen and post it
<RobDollar> just got my cd, having a problem with resolution on the live CD, after the splash screen, the resolution is too big, and hence my screen goes crazy, I've tried setting the resolution to minimum on boot, but it always goes back to the big resolution
<RobDollar> any ideas?
<paradoxmo> pugio: would you? worth a shot
<paradoxmo> i can't promise anything 'cuz i don't know that much about ppc
<Pugio> lets see then...
<paradoxmo> robdollar: do you have trouble with this monitor on any other machine?
<RobDollar> no
<RobDollar> its only 14inch, and can only go up to 800X600
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> Even with composite disabled, latest nvidia drivers doesn't seems to work
<paradoxmo> robdollar, did you try the boot options at the splash?
<RobDollar> paradoxmo: yes, ive altered the command lines at the bottom to be the lowest possible, but it always seems to put the resolution back to high after splash
<paradoxmo> well, the problem in the first place is that your monitor probably doesn't have dcc support, so X can't tell what resolutions it uses
<BockBilbo> im back..
<paradoxmo> i don't have the live cd, so i'm at a loss as to exactly how to help
<paradoxmo> does knoppix work?
<BockBilbo> i  havent been able to create the link to azureus.. but well
<BockBilbo> :s
<Quest-Master> Has anyone here gotten MIDI to work in Ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> is it possible to make samba start on booting without cnfiguring it via network-admin
<Pugio> Ok, I tried doing some searches on the Ubuntu forums, but nothing - so I'm taking the picture now
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> I installed KDE
<njs12345> and now my menus are buggered
<njs12345> is there a menu editor for GNOME?
<seb128> hoary ?
<paradoxmo> njs, is it warty gnome or hoary gnome?
<paradoxmo> Pugio: ok
<njs12345> hoary gnome
<seb128> njs12345, apt-get install --reinstall gnome-menus
<njs12345> ok brb
<paradoxmo> anyone here involved with the website? i registered for an account and it never sent me any of the information.
<Gwildor> i dont thinkit does?
<Gwildor> shipit?
<GotD0t> paradoxmo: did you type your email address correctly ;-)
<njs12345> do I need to restart gdm? I logged out and back in and it didn't do anything
<paradoxmo> GotD0t: yes (-:
<paradoxmo> i actually registered twice, because it gave me an error after i gave it an email address with a plus sign in it, so i used another one
<paradoxmo> but i never got instructions at either one
<paradoxmo> njs: to get to the menu editor, do applications->run->applications:///
<RzR> i just tested the livecd on my laptop and the touchpad is not enabled :( but on knoppix it works
<Pugio> pardoxmo: I got the picture, uploading it now. There actually is a message for the panic. It's "Kernel Panic: Attempted to kill init"
<paradoxmo> hmm.
<njs12345> paradoxmo: is that like a nautilus scheme? if I go to "actions->run->applications:///" it gives me an error
<paradoxmo> yes, that's a nautilus thing
<paradoxmo> what error?
<njs12345> Cannot display location 'applications://'
<njs12345> Details: There is no default action associated with this location
<njs12345> it happens with three /s as well
<paradoxmo> i heard that there were some issues with hoary gnome and applications:///
<paradoxmo> i'm using warty gnome /-: so i don't know
<paradoxmo> is it major what happened to your menus?
<paradoxmo> you could try using right-clicking in the menu and deleting and adding?
<Pugio> aaandd, I just deleted the photos
<Pugio> here we go agin
<paradoxmo> pugio: genius (-;
<paradoxmo> i do things like that all the time
<Pugio> oh yes
<Pugio> super genius
<emanuelez> hello everybody
<ploum> hello
<emanuelez> i'm considering to switch from debian/unstable to ubuntu...
<emanuelez> hi ploum
<ploum> emanuelez, my advice is to install from scratch
<paradoxmo> emanuelez: i just did that last week, so if you need help...
<Pugio> ok paradoxmo
<Pugio> here's the pictures
<emanuelez> paradoxmo: did u face any trouble?
<paradoxmo> emanuelez: yes, but it's nothing not easily fixed
<Pugio> in order of viewing: http://pugio.spymac.net/DSCN2622.JPG http://pugio.spymac.net/DSCN2624.JPG http://pugio.spymac.net/DSCN2623.JPG
<Pugio> three parts of the screen
<emanuelez> mmm... maybe i should just burn some dvds to have my home dir and /etc... innit?
<emanuelez> just in case.... :)
<paradoxmo> emanuelez: nothing's really incapacitated, just some things don't initially work like plugging in your usb disk and having it automatically mount
<paradoxmo> but just to be sure, why not?
<emanuelez> paradoxmo: yeah... time for some backup :)
<Pugio> pardoxmo: if you can't read any part, let me know and I'll attempt to sharpen it
<paradoxmo> pugio: sig11 looks suspiciously like memory error
<Pugio> yeah
<Cred> Hello. Is it possible to get wmv 9 support?
<Pugio> says bad access
<paradoxmo> and then the rest of it looks like something with the serial driver,
<zenpod> Cred, yes, w32codecs from merrillat
<zenpod> er wait
<zenpod> dunno if that's 9
<paradoxmo> but that may be just where it failed? 'cuz it says serial8250 nothing to do on powermac
<Cred> zenpod, ok. What name does the package have?
<zenpod> w32codecs
<zenpod> ubhuti, restrictedformats
<ubhuti> Since there are some legal restrictions on what Ubuntu can freely release, some software my need to be aquired elsewhere.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats to find out how you can get this non-free software.
<paradoxmo> maybe try switching your second memory chip into the first slot?
<paradoxmo> and removing the first
<Pugio> paradoxmo: I could try that, but the problem is
<Cred> zenpod, thanks. It does seem to have WMV9 codec.
<Pugio> it works fine with debian, YDL, gentoo
<zenpod> Cred, cool :)
<Pugio> why would I have to switch only for Ubuntu?
<paradoxmo> i don't know...different systems hit different things... even with like slightly different kernel versions. at this point you're not sure if it really is the memory flaking or not, but if you switch them you'd make sure
<paradoxmo> if it does the same thing, then it's not a memory flake (or at least very unlikely)
<paradoxmo> but if it is a memory flake, you're better off knowing now
<Pugio> right
<Pugio> oook, I'll try it
<Pugio> so.. switch the DIMMs
<Pugio> or just use one?
<paradoxmo> just use one, for now?
<paradoxmo> i guess that's safer
<Pugio> oook
<Pugio> here we go
<mjt> bad memory chips?
<mjt> i had an interesting thing once, long time ago... bad memory, which, at that time, only hit bitmap preview in norton commander (MSDOS-6.0 times)
<Karlos> hi can anyone help me out with a little problem regarding my alcatel speedtouch 330 modem and ubuntu
<mjt> and only in DOS, not within windows dos box
<paradoxmo> mjt: yeah sounds familiar
<Karlos> i am making the move from libranet
<paradoxmo> what are you specifically having a problem with Karlos?
<lil_anthony> question: anyone in here use paltalk by chance? i have been trying to set it up with wine but either i'm doing something wrong or it simply doesn't work. I found a page that talked about importing dlls and did that but it failed any help would be great
<Karlos> this 2.6 kernel seems to have built in support but i cant get it too work
<paradoxmo> what's wrong?
<aaroncuk> hi all, got my ubuntu cds today.. yay.. just want to know if there is an msn client for ubuntu
<Pugio> well, remvoing the 3 other DIMM's did zip
<Pugio> soooo, I guess it's not a memory flake
<PotajiTo> .. aaroncuk gaim is included in ubuntu
<paradoxmo> you sure you used a different first module?
<Karlos> when the computer boots up i get an error regarding the speedtch module something about an unrecoignised character
<Pugio> woops
<Pugio> nope, I left the first one in
<Pugio> let me switch that
<Karlos> ive managed to get it too work with the speedtouchconf script
<paradoxmo> aaroncuk: applications->internet->gaim instant messenger
<aaroncuk> cool thanks
<BockBilbo> how do i install a .deb packae?
<BockBilbo> dpkg xx.deb??
<wasabi> man dpkg
<paradoxmo> it supports multiple protocols, so you might have to go into accounts and select msn manually
<paradoxmo> dpkg -i filename.deb
<paradoxmo> but reading the man page is a good idea
<BockBilbo> thnks
<paradoxmo> karlos: don't know enough about that, sorry...
<Cred> zenpod, works like a charm. Great, thanks.
<Karlos> no worries....cheers
<zenpod> Cred, excellent :)
<Cred> A new problem. I have a budget Technotrend digi TV card and I've been trying to get it to work. As far as I know all necessary modules are loaded but /dev/video0 is missing.
<Treenaks> Cred: digital TV? you mean DVB?
<Treenaks> Cred: because that quite different from analog TV
<Cred> Treenaks, DVB.
<Tsjoklat> want me to take that one Treenaks?
<Treenaks> Cred: look on linux-tv.org (and get the dvb utilities packages)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: take what?
<miausX> hi! :)
<Tsjoklat> the dvb geezer
<Tsjoklat> hey miausX!
<Cred> I ran MAKEDEV-DVB.sh and that indeed create some devices but didn't help.
<miausX> hi Tsjoklat!! :D
<paradoxmo_food> hi there
<Tsjoklat> and how are you doing miausX
<miausX> Tsjoklat, oh, well... I'm investigating about warty-updates repository :)
<paradoxmo> what about it?
<Cred> Treenaks, look what? That site doesn't provide much help for my problem, at least I didn't find anything useful.
<Tsjoklat> miausX how exciting!
<Treenaks> Cred: browse around a bit
<Cred> Actually it wasn't linux-tv.org..
<Cred> linux-tv.org seems to be in german
<miausX> Tsjoklat, I don't think so... I don't know what is the purpose of that repository and there is not info about that :(
<Tsjoklat> miausX to get files... do you have problems setting it up?
<Treenaks> Cred: without the -.. linuxtv.org
<paradoxmo> miausX: it's for updates (e.g. security) after warty, but nothing bleeding edge
<miausX> oh! I see :D
<miausX> Tsjoklat, no, it works well :)
<paradoxmo> if you know debian, it's like security.debian.org?
<Cred> Treenaks, yea ;) And I didn't find much help from there.
<miausX> paradoxmo, hum? but... I have a line in my sources.list for security upgrades: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<miausX> is not the same than deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<paradoxmo> hm, you're right. let's see.
<Tsjoklat> miausX just add that to the security too
<miausX> hola punk0 :)
<punk0> hi, i have troubles whit ubuntu like gateway of my lan
<paradoxmo> punk0: how did you set it up?
<miausX> Tsjoklat, yep, I have both installed
<miausX> errr... added in my sources.list, sorry :)
<Tsjoklat> make security main restricted universe multiverse
<zenwhen> hey Tsjoklat :D
<punk0> i have a adsl line and use pppoctl
<Tsjoklat> hey zenwhen :)
<paradoxmo> hmm, it appears i was wrong. i will join you in the search for more info...
<paradoxmo> punk0: have you not tried to set it up as the gateway yet?
<miausX> paradoxmo, thanks :)
<paradoxmo> Tsjoklat: he's asking what the warty-updates repo is for
<paradoxmo> not how to use it
<Tsjoklat> paradoxmo I stand corrected
<punk0> use the same rules that in other servers and where if they works
<paradoxmo> punk0, are you directly trying to set up iptables?
<paradoxmo> you could try firestarter
<punk0> directly
<punk0> i make a script to make a simple nat
<punk0> not firewalling
<paradoxmo> is it a dynamic ip?
<paradoxmo> and what're the symptoms? you can't get anything from your clients?
<punk0> yeap a dynamic ip
<punk0> i can connect to msn
<punk0> an some web like google
<punk0> and amazon
<paradoxmo> but what can't you do?
<paradoxmo> (this is from the clients right?)
<punk0> but cant load more elaborated pages
<paradoxmo> for example?
<paradoxmo> pugio: did it work?
<shmoolik> hello i have just installed ubuntu for the 1st time :)
<paradoxmo> shmoolik: congrats (-:
<eim> mjr: MBR (grub) is installed. Just one problem remains: When the system boots it get's in panic telling me it can't open /dev/console. Infact there's no console in /dev on the root.
<shmoolik> thanks
<shmoolik> :)
<Moon-Monkey> can any1 tell me why i aint getting any sound in ubuntu? i just installed it, so do i need to install some drivers or something?
<paradoxmo> what are you trying to get sound out of?
<wezzer> Moon-Monkey: alsamixer
<wezzer> check that there are no muted master etc...
<Moon-Monkey> you mean which program?
<farruinn> Pugio: did you ever get that cd to boot?
<wezzer> alsamixer
<paradoxmo> moon-monkey: applications->media->volume control
<paradoxmo> and see if anything's muted
<shmoolik> but i have a problem  i have installed it with my windows .... and i still want my windows to b my defult OS how can i change that ?
<Tsjoklat> shmoolik move it up in grub so that it is the first in the list
<shmoolik> ( what i mean is that iwant the GRAB to load windows as the defulte OS)
<farruinn> shmoolik, I think that if you boot into windows once it will become your default
<Moon-Monkey> ahh, "volume control" should have thought of that from the start... :P
<shmoolik> Tsjoklat,  can u tell me how can i move it up
<farruinn> but I'm on ppc, so I don't know for sure
<Tsjoklat> farruinn no it won't
<Moon-Monkey> thnx peeps
<paradoxmo> shmoolik: try http://ubuntuguide.org/#changedefaultosgrub
<shmoolik> thanks paradoxmo :)))
<farruinn> Tsjoklat: ok, thanks.  I thought that it had on a friend's machine but I guess not.
<Tsjoklat> shmoolik /boot/grub
<shmoolik> Tsjoklat,  as a root right ?
<Tsjoklat> shmoolik sudo
<shmoolik> thank u all ppl u were a grate help
<shmoolik> i found the file and i c it have very good explantoin in it
<shmoolik> thank u thank thank u
<paradoxmo> np shmoolik
<Simira> how do I delete all contacts in evolution?
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: do you know when these improved boot times (30 second boots) are going to make it to hoary?
<Solatis> crimsun: earlier you were telling me that the wallpaper i was referring to (http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/ubuntu.png
<Solatis> ) was called 'humancircle'
<Solatis> however, i still am unable to find that wallpaper (
<Solatis> :(
<Solatis> anyone else perhaps has any idea ? i have the feeling it's a really common background, however, it's not in ubuntu-artwork and is not anywhere on the forums
<Pugio> farruinn: satill can't get disk to boot
<paradoxmo> pugio: so different dimms, no go?
<Pugio> nope
<paradoxmo> ick.
<Pugio> tried different dimms, slots, everything
<Pugio> no go
<paradoxmo> at least you know you don't have memory issues
<farruinn> do you have some extra pci cards in there?
<Pugio> hmmmm
<Pugio> maybe
<Pugio> but you're right, that could be it
<Pugio> well, the thing is that I have 2 different video cards
<farruinn> aha
<Pugio> they've given me some problems before, but only with gentoo and X11
<farruinn> one that you installed?
<Pugio> worked fine with Yellow Dog tho, yes one that I installed
<maradong> Hi, I am encountering a strange problem, and just can't find a suitable solution. I got a iMac 17'' (G4), and have just installed Ubuntu. Now even thought in the XF86Config-4 the right resolution (1440x900) is listed, the Gnome Screen Resolution Panel doesn't offer me to use that same resolution. I searched a bit around, and found only this site: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/06/msg00081.html but unfortunately, nobody answered the question
<maradong> . Any hints what I could check for?
<farruinn> Pugio I might try taking out the one you installed
<Pugio> yup
<Pugio> time to start from scratch
<farruinn> Pugio: of course if nothing works you can install debian and upgrade to ubuntu =)
<farruinn> but the only model that I've heard of that simpley *cannot* be booted are the new iMac G5's
<farruinn> my college has a whole bunch for a lab but us nerds in the IT department are installing Ubuntu on just about anything we can get our hand on =)
<paradoxmo> yeah farruinn, i had suggested that... /-:
<farruinn> oh, sorry, I went out for some lunch so I missed your conversation
<paradoxmo> np
<paradoxmo> pugio, do you remember if it was sarge that worked?
<paradoxmo> i should go out for some lunch too... think i'll do that now. thanks for the help folks
<Gwildor> what is the absolute lightest of light WM?
<Gwildor> i dont need any functionality at all......just something to load to launch ET from
<paradoxmo> fluxbox, maybe? or even more so, twm
<paradoxmo> but i don't recommend it
<Gwildor> why?
<paradoxmo> 'cuz it's old and unintuitive
<maradong> Oh, stupid me. I just read the log of the XServer again and found this line:
<maradong> <farruinn> but the only model that I've heard of that simpley *cannot* be booted are the new iMac G5's
<Gwildor> paradoxmo, can i launch a terminal from it?
<maradong> sry :)
<maradong> (II) NV(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<Gwildor> paradoxmo, cuz thats all i need
<farruinn> Gwildor, you get a terminal by default in twm =)
<maradong> Does that help anybody so that my problem could be resolved?
<Gwildor> thnx
<Gwildor> laters
<daniels> maradong: wow, I've never heard of that resolution before
<daniels> maradong: google for "1440x900 modeline" and see if that turns up anything useful, but yeah, i have no idea, sorry
<Solatis> is that ubuntu monthly wallpaper thingie still active ? i read about it on the faq and such :)
<stvn> daniels: isn't it a standard widescreen res?
<maradong> daniels, I am searching as of now
<paradoxmo> maradong, go into your log and look for where the EDID info is
<maradong> stvn, no a normal widescreen would be 1440x1050
<Solatis> (altough they don't appear in my 'desktop background preferences')
<stvn> ah right
<daniels> stvn: no, not at all
<daniels> Solatis: absolutely
<|QuaD|> daniels: do you know when these improved boot times (30 second boots) are going to make it to hoary?
<Solatis> daniels: great to hear :)
<paradoxmo> maradong: search for "EDID data" and see if the resolution you want is in the list
<daniels> |QuaD|: hopefully next week
<daniels> maradong: dude, you can't beat modelines out of edid
<|QuaD|> daniels: oh, wow, early.... what do you expect the boot time to be (around)
<stvn> cool ubuntu so transparantly handles multiple sounds now :)
<daniels> (well, you can infer them, but you'd need to basically do a reverse gtf for that, and it's really out of place here)
<daniels> |QuaD|: exactly what we're posting; everything we've done is absolutely applicable to hoary
<Treenaks> daniels: yes, but WHEN can we, ordinary users, use this shiny new crack? :P
<|QuaD|> daniels: ohh, ok... wasn't sure if you made some proof of concept changes that wouldn't work in a real deployment
<Solatis> ah great, had to emerge ubuntu-calendar :)
<|QuaD|> Solatis: whats ubuntu-calendar?
<Solatis> |QuaD|: monthly wallpaper
<maradong> paradoxmo, daniels: In the log file, a few lines under the first EDID information appears I can read: (--) NV(0): Panel size is 1440 x 900
<|QuaD|> Solatis: so if i apt-get ubuntu-caendar, every month i will have a new backdrop?
<Solatis> well, i don't know
<Solatis> at least it will appear under 'desktop background preferences'
<Solatis> and the old ones are also available
<paradoxmo> hm maradong what's it say under Supported Additional Video Mode:?
<daniels> Treenaks: next week!
<|QuaD|> Solatis: neat
<daniels> maradong: right
<Treenaks> daniels: yay! :)
<Solatis> |QuaD|: uhuh... including the controversial wallpapers... oohhh :)
<paradoxmo> (i think daniels knows better what he's talking about, i'm mostly just curious)
<maradong> there is no information about additional video modes
<|QuaD|> Solatis: i just installed it... its art
<|QuaD|> gtg
<|QuaD|> bbl
<Solatis> well, after using ubuntu for a while day i must say... yes, i like it :)
<paradoxmo> daniels, maradong: any chance of getting that info out of a windows driver or some odd thing?
<Solatis> *whole
<Solatis> especially the whole eyecandy thing :)
<Solatis> me loves eyecandy! :)
<maradong> Isn't the list of the possible resoltions coming from Xrandr?
<thotypous> hi
<Solatis> hi :)
<thotypous> i'm running from gnoppix ubuntu livecd
<amish_geek> Why does the ubuntu installer show me my 2 hard drives, and want to set up a software raid, when I already have my 2 drives in a hardware raid 1, with a 40gb windows partition on it?
<thotypous> it really doesn't have an installer?
<paradoxmo> thotypous: there's a different cd to install it, iirc
<Solatis> thotypous: well, that's the trick of a livecd
<Solatis> the whole idea
<thotypous> so i've to download other cd? =/
<Solatis> well
<Solatis> with the gnoppix livecd
<Solatis> you don't really have to install anything!
<Solatis> that's the whole great thing of a livecd
<thotypous> gnoppix used to have an installer
<Solatis> full linux functionality
<Solatis> but you said you were using the gnoppix livecd?
<thotypous> i'm using it now
<thotypous> but i'd like to install it on my hd
<amish_geek> does anyone know why ubuntu is ignoring my hardware raid1 setup, and is showing me both drives independently?
<Solatis> well, the whole thing about livecd's is that there's not installation required, so you could even sneak up to your library and use gnoppix there
<farruinn> thotypous: then you need to boot from the install cd
<Solatis> thotypous: well, you need to download & burn the install cd then :)
<maradong> paradoxmo, daniels: do you think I should change the default driver from nv to vesa, just to check whether I can get the resolution that way?
<thotypous> farruinn, so livecd is only livecd?
<farruinn> true
<thotypous> not like knoppix and others..
<farruinn> I've never used knoppix
<Solatis> knoppix is a livecd
<paradoxmo> is your resolution listed under Supported VESA video modes in the log?
<Solatis> so gnoppix is like knoppix
<Solatis> only using ubuntu and gnome rather than ?? and kde
<thotypous> Solatis, but knoppix has an installer
<paradoxmo> thotypous: the ubuntu live cd doesn't have an installer.
<thotypous> ok
<Solatis> well, installer - it offers you to allow it to use some hd space to store configuration items
<thotypous> so i will download the install cd =)
<paradoxmo> at least, i'm pretty sure it doesn't. can anyone confirm that?
<thotypous> Solatis, it allows you to install it as a normal distro
<Solatis> hmmm ok, forget what i said then - i'll stfu from here :)
<Solatis> point is, you need the ubuntu install cd :)
<maradong> paradoxmo, the string VESA doesn't appear in the log
<derjunior> hi how can I change the language of the keyboard
<paradoxmo> Solatis: knoppix has an installer that'll let you install it. i've had trouble with it though
<paradoxmo> maradong, do you think you could email me the entire EDID portion of that log?
<Solatis> derjunior: Compuer -> Desktop -> Keyboard Preferences -> Layouts ?
<paradoxmo> i'm really curious, i can't guarantee i'll be of any help
<thotypous> yeah the ubuntu install cd has the advantage it has portuguese language support =)
<Solatis> *Desktop Preferences i mean
<bigtony> can someone tell me why i when i type import -window root my_screenshot.jpg  i get import not found. is there a different command to use to make screenshots in a shell?
<paradoxmo> bigtony, iirc that command is in imagemagick. sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<bigtony> ok thanks
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<restrex> hi :)
<XhyldazhK> I've installed Apache and PHP for Apache but I can't access PHP pages on my home public html dir :(
<XhyldazhK> when I try to do so, the browser tries to download the file instead
<Pugio> Ok
<Pugio> success
<Pugio> phew
<paradoxmo> what happened?
<Pugio> it was, entirely my fault, I fell kind of dumb now - there was some weird PCI card that I didn't even need messing everything up
<Pugio> both vid cards are in there tho
<farruinn> heh, what was the other one?
<paradoxmo> ah, so it was some kind of serial driver deal?
<farruinn> that was causing problems?
<Pugio> and I anticipate a few problems getting those to work perfectly, but that shouldn't be too much of a deal
<Pugio> hang on, let me check
<farruinn> haha, you really didn't use it
<Pugio> nope
<Pugio> forgot it was even there
<Asako> does anybody know how to fix k3b in Warty?
<Pugio> which, as I said, was my fault
<farruinn> XhyldazhK: I've never attempted that, but I imagine you have to enable php with apache.  I don't now if this is done simply by downloading php for apache or not.
<Asako> the default kernel doesn't work with my burner
<squeegy> are there any better options for installing mplayer other than from source?  (i read the article in the forums) i tried the apt repository someone lists there but it won't install.
<Gwildor> squeegy, why wont it install?
<squeegy> well mplayer-custom says illegal instruction
<squeegy> and mplayer-k6 complains about dependencies
<Gwildor> from synaptic.....or apt?
<squeegy> apt
<Gwildor> try some other mplayers from synaptic
<Gwildor> did you enable universe and multiverse.....depends may be in there?
<squeegy> yes
<iz> squeegy, have you read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<Pugio> WoW! I can't even figure out what this is
<thotypous> 20-Oct-2004
<thotypous> this is the last release?
<Pugio> it says it's a card from InnoSys - model PDS4
<Pugio> it's got two werid round seriel type ports on the frint
<Pugio> the only thing I can find at InnoSys has to do with airline connections
<Pugio> so, in short, this card is a completely useless peice of junk
<Pugio> and I should have taken it out anyway on principle
<squeegy> iz: i don't see how that isgoing to help me.
<Asako> anybody know how to make k3b work?
<iz> squeegy, your right, this is for mozilla
<squeegy> iz: indeed i've searched quite a bit
<Treenaks> Asako: run it as ""gksudo k3b"
<Pugio> anyway, thanks for the help guys
<Pugio> lets see how this install progresses
<squeegy> i'm rather disappointed so far.  i don't see why someone hasn't put up a apt repo with mplayer that actually works.
<Treenaks> Asako: and point it to /dev/hdc or whatever your drive is, not some weird SCSI Id number
<paradoxmo> happy ubuntuing pugio
<Pugio> Thanks!
<Asako> gksudo?
<Hikaru79> Gesundheit
<Asako> guess I'll have to reboot into 2.6.8 then
<Asako> now it freezes at scanning for cd devices
<squeegy> so does anyone know of a repo with mplayer that works, or am i going to have to install from source?
<Tomcat_> squeegy: How about xine? :>
<squeegy> Tomcat_: i prefer mplayer honestly
<Tomcat_> k :o
<squeegy> i'm just frusturated, i moved to ubuntu to get away from compiling from source
<defunkt> how does one go about installing fonts in ubuntu?  i have already downloaded them from abstract fonts.com
<thotypous> i prefer xine to mplayer
<squeegy> thotypous: awesome
<Asako> heh, not k3b crashes
<thotypous> xine is more stable
<Asako> er, now
<xukun> I never had a success for compiling my own kernel, I always produce an unbootable kernel, what the hell is wrong with me (:'
<Asako> xine is also slower and crappier
<thotypous> and sometimes it wastes less cpu cicles
<squeegy> thotypous: i somehow could care less / hardly believe you
<Asako> I hate the xine interface
<thotypous> in my computer xine is much more fast than mplayer
<thotypous> faster*
<mjr> Asako, yeah, that's why it's nice to have totem-xine
<asubedi> is there any special utility to install fonts?
<Quest-Master> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#gxine
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know where those three files for GXine are located?
<mjr> asubedi, user-spesific fonts can be installed from the font preferences
<farruinn> defunkt, generally if you should install stuff via apt if you can.  apt-cache search ttf will give you a list of tons of fonts
<thotypous> the faster video player i've found is vlc
<farruinn> but go to fonts:/// in nautilus and you should be able to drag and drop
<mjr> (ie. by accessing the fonts folder, fonts:///, and dragging stuff in)
<defunkt> ok, ty farruinn
<farruinn> may have to gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<farruinn> not sure
<asubedi> mjr: thanks!
<MicroDan> what's the default root password in ubuntu?
<Asako> I like mplayer without the gui
<mjr> MicroDan, there is none
<farruinn> ubhuti: rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default root is disabled in Ubuntu.  Instead use sudo.  If you haven't already, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo.
<GotD0t> where did the bot come from?
<Gwildor> what happened to bonobo bot?
<farruinn> I never knew of bonobo bot, but I incarnated ubhuti because we get so many people with the same questions in here
<Gwildor> dats what bonobo did
<farruinn> I thought it might be useful
<Gwildor> he was only around about a week though
<Gwildor> farruinn, it is :)
<farruinn> he's not very smart right now, but feel free to teach him some stuff if you think it'd be useful
<MicroDan> what password do I type in to sudo?
<defunkt> your root pass
<farruinn> your user pass
<Gwildor> user pass
<GotD0t> MicroDan: your password for the user your created
<tritium> acroread sure looks awful with that default white background
<GotD0t> farruinn: what would be more useful would be an autonomous bot
<Einzelganger> will there be a supported/main rss-reader in hoary, or do you focus on firefox ?
<MicroDan> how is that secure at all?
<farruinn> GotD0t: autonomous?
<GotD0t> MicroDan: you can add other users and not let them have sudo access
<farruinn> ubhuti: root
<ubhuti> If you really must have a root user, run sudo passwd root.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<tritium> Isn't the acroread .deb package the same one used by debian?
<tritium> (the background is gray in Debian)
<GotD0t> farruinn: like pick up on questions and answer them, instead of you telling it something
<farruinn> GotD0t: ok, that's what I thought you meant.  It's supposed to do that, but I haven't found it to yet
<GotD0t> farruinn: hmm
<GotD0t> root
<tritium> I guess I could just create a .Xresources file, and specify Acroread.background.
<GotD0t> hmm, i see what you mean farr
<GotD0t> err, farruinn
<Tsjoklat> Einzelganger: straw Blam! liferea
<tritium> But I didn't have to do that in Debian.
<tritium> Anyone know the difference?
<jeffreyb> Can anyony here tell me if Lin4Win 5 will run on Warty?
<Einzelganger> Tsjoklat, didn't know about blam!, but is there any indication that any of them will be "promoted" from multi/uni-verse to main in hoary ?
<Quest-Master> What package do I need to get to load MPlayer with a GUI?
<Tsjoklat> Einzelganger no, no idea.. but straw is gnomebased (not that fab), liferea is gtk and Blam! is mono based
<Tsjoklat> but no, have no clue if or which they will plug
<Quest-Master> Anyone? :x
<Einzelganger> Quest-Master, all but mplayer-nogui, just start gmplayer
<Quest-Master> Ok guys.
<Quest-Master> Having a problem.
<mirak> hi
<Quest-Master> I'm opening up an AVI in Mplayer
<Quest-Master> And it works perfectly
<mirak> I have a problem with accents in openoffice
<Quest-Master> The sound and video are coming out just fine
<Quest-Master> However
<mirak> anyone know how to use the good charsets ?
<Quest-Master> An error box pops up every second then exits out, and then another one comes up
<Quest-Master> And it's an endless stream of popups returning this error
<Quest-Master> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<Quest-Master> However, gxine does not return this error
<Solatis> hey there... anyone knows where i can configure gnome to 'raster' my windows to the outer borders ? (i hope you guys understand what i mean ;))
* mjr doesn't :)
<Rotund> you mean to not have borders?
<Rotund> the like 5 pixel borders?
<Rotund> it's a window-manager theme thing
<jdub> Solatis: hold shift while moving windows
<mjr> jdub, whoa, I didn't know about that :)
* mjr bows before jdub
<Solatis> jdub: thank you, thank you very much ;)
* stvn too
<defunkt> is there a way to format a drive in ubuntu to ntfs?
<RuffianSoldier> hey daniels
<mjr> defunkt, in the ntfstools package
<mjr> (universe)
<Asako> ok, k3b just refuses to work
<Asako> it always says it can't find a burner
<farruinn> linux doesn't support full r/w to ntfs does it?
<Ribs> No
<Ribs> It can write to files if the file exists, and has the same size at beginning and end of the write
<Ribs> Which is pretty pointless, imo.
<RuffianSoldier> FreeBSD?
<tritium> How do I redefine XtDefaultBackground (default Acroread:background in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults)
<defunkt> hey ribs can you help me out in a pm?
<Asako> if I boot into 2.6.7 then cdrecord doesn't work
<tritium> Asako, that's a known bug with the kernel.
<Quest-Master> How can I upgrade my kernel to i686?
<Asako> I know
<Asako> how do I upgrade the kernel package?
<lizdeika> ubuntu-devs: are you planning to include reiser4 in near/far future in daily hoary iso builds ?
<sladen> Asako: apt-get install linux-image
<sladen> Quest-Master: apt-get install linux-image
<Asako> it's already installed
<Asako> the package in warty has the bug
<Quest-Master> I thought it was something else sladen
<sladen> Asako: apt-get update && apt-get install linux-image
<tritium> Asako, how did you get kernel version 2.6.7?  When I installed Warty, 2.6.8 was the default.
<Ribs> defunkt: Ask in the channel, that's what it's here fore.
<Ribs> -e
<Asako> I used apt-get
<defunkt> well
<defunkt> i am going to go back to windows
<restrex> ?
<defunkt> too much stuff that won't work in linux
<restrex> !
<tritium> I didn't know there was a 2.6.7 kernel package for ubuntu
<Asako> it's in universe
<tritium> So you downgraded from 2.6.8?
<sladen> defunkt: if you tell us what you're finding isn't working, we'd love to try and fix/help you
<Asako> yes, I downgraded
<defunkt> i don' t think you can
<tritium> Why?
<Asako> in order to make the burner work
<tritium> The bug is in 2.6.7, not 2.6.8
<defunkt> my best friend is a linux god and can't get it working
<Asako> it's in .8 as well
<Asako> the page I found said roll back to 2.6.7
<sladen> Asako: you probably have a newer-version (from when you upgraded to Hoary) than is in warty.  You can select the exact version with  =1.2.3.4  when you do apt-get install
<tritium> Does Xorg handly Xresources the same way?
<tritium> handle, that is
<Asako> I haven't upgraded to hoary
<sladen> defunkt: you still haven't mentioned what you think the problem is...
<defunkt> well
<sladen> Asako: I thought you said you downgraded.  What did you downgrade from, and to?
<lizdeika> Asako, gnome burner does not work ?
<Asako> all I did was install kernel-image-2.6.7
<defunkt> 1.)  can't get sound working in quake3.  asked like 30 times and no one has been able to help.  sounds lame, but my clan finished #2 at quakecon this past year and i am really into it.
<Asako> since 2.6.8 isn't working right
<defunkt> 2.)  some of the tools i use for web design just won't work well in linux
<Quest-Master> I'm having a lot of problems too defunkt
<farruinn> defunkt: what do you use for web design?
<defunkt> if you guys can help get my sound and those tools working, it would be great
<Quest-Master> I've been going back to Windows lately.. but I'm not giving up just yet
<tritium> This is strange.  Xorg won't work with my .Xresources file
<defunkt> well photoshop, flash, dreamweaver, etc.
<sladen> Asako: I think 2.6.8 was found to have the odd issue---it came from upsteam (kernel.org and had issues there)
<Quest-Master> I hope I can get all of these problems fixed before Windows takes over me again
<Asako> yes
<Asako> that's why I installed 2.6.7
<defunkt> refuse to use gimp
<Quest-Master> Same here.
<sladen> defunkt: 1st.  Can you get any other program to play sound?
<Quest-Master> I tried to open Photoshop with CrossOver
<Asako> but when I boot 2.6.7 cdrecord can't detect my burner
<defunkt> photoshop even on the new cxoffice is buggy as hell
<defunkt> yes
<defunkt> it's just q3
<Quest-Master> But it won't accept my serial number no matter what
<tritium> Xorg apparently doesn't know color names
<Asako> maybe I'll just go back to 2.4 kernel
<tritium> I can't specify background colors in .Xresources with Xord
<Quest-Master> Gah, so many problems
<farruinn> defunkt: have you tried killing esd before playing the game?
<linux_mafia> Quest-Master, i get that too, sound works, but serial, nah
<Asako> it's stable, and it works
<sladen> Quest-Master: _install_ Photoshop under Windows and try to run it under Wine/CrossOver and you may have more luck
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> sladen: It didn't work
<sladen> Quest-Master: gimp should open your Photoshop psp files
<usual> is there a bug in hoary with openoffice and gtk themes?
<Quest-Master> I know, but I just can't work with GIMP.
<defunkt> farruinn: what do you mean
<sladen> Quest-Master: can you describe /what/ didn't work in more detail?
<Quest-Master> I've used Photoshop for years now
<Asako> do I have to tell grub that hdc=ide-scsi ?
<farruinn> go to a terminal and type killall esd
<paradoxmo> asako, did you upgrade from debian or straight install?
<Asako> straight install
<Quest-Master> sladen: I try to run the already installed Photoshop in CXOffice
<Quest-Master> sladen: And this is the error I get
<sladen> Quest-Master: have you tried using  GIMP 2.0  the way it works is very different from 1.2
<Quest-Master> I have
<usual> Asako, you don't need thatwith a 2.6 kernel
<farruinn> defunkt: that's the enlightened sound daemon, I've found it to interfere with some game audio
<UrkeMMI> I build gimp 2.0.6 .deb's from source and now I wish to add this packages to my cache so I can upgrade gimp trough synaptic
<UrkeMMI> how to do that?
<defunkt> how would i go about killing it and when i leave the game will it work?
<Asako> kernel-image-2.6.7-1-686 is what I installed
<Asako> but then scsi stuff doesn't work
<lizdeika> usual, just install openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
<sladen> defunkt: what errors does Quake 3 give when you load it up?  Does it mention sound.
<usual> k
<farruinn> defunkt: at the terminal type killall esd
<paradoxmo> asako, what do you mean scsi stuff doesn't work
<sladen> defunkt: try running:   esddsp q3demo
<farruinn> then when you are done with the game go to a terminal and type esd &
<Asako> there's no /dev/sg0, or /dev/sr0
<paradoxmo> do you have scsi, or just an atapi burner?
<usual> Package openoffice.org-gtk-gnome is not available,
<Asako> atapi burner
<defunkt> ok frruinn i'll give it a shot
<paradoxmo> you don't need scsi with 2.6
<tritium> damn, DarkGray is clearly defined in /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<paradoxmo> you need to specify the burner using the device name, instead
<paradoxmo> like /dev/hdc
<Asako> hmm
<Asako> well, let me try rebooting again
<UrkeMMI> I think that k3b not worh with 2.6.8+ kernels
<tritium> why the heck can't I use that to specify background colors in .Xresources?
<farruinn> UrkeMMI: why did you need to build the gimp 2.0.6?
<defunkt> farruinn: nothing
<lizdeika> usual, its in universe
<usual> k
<farruinn> try what sladen suggested
<defunkt> sladen: command not found
<UrkeMMI> I have source code of 2.0.5 and patch for 2.0.6
<UrkeMMI> and on Ubuntu I get 2.0.2
<UrkeMMI> so I wish upgrade
<paradoxmo> urkemmi, you can install the debs directly, dpkg -i *.deb
<Asako> brb
<UrkeMMI> alos, I need Sylpjheed Claws Gtk2 cvs upgrades
<defunkt> sladen: it mentions no errors
<defunkt> about sound
<sladen> defunkt: sudo apt-get install esound-clients
<UrkeMMI> paradoxmo: and old 2.0.2 gimp will be uninstaled and instaled 2.0.6 automaticaly?
<gangalino> how do you configure the soundcard, my system beeps but it says there's no soundcard (even though it shows up in the system configuration/device mgr. as a NeoMagic 2360 [MagicMedia 256ZX audio] 
<paradoxmo> urkemmi: yes
<gangalino> I've already tried the noacpi options
<UrkeMMI> thanx
<UrkeMMI> I'll try now
<sladen> defunkt: befor that can you do a quick  sudo ps aux | grep [e] sd  and check that the problem is ESD holding the sound device open
<defunkt> sladen: still nothing
<Quest-Master> sladen: Could not complete your reques because of missing or invalid personalization information.
<paradoxmo> gangalino: did you check applications->multimedia->volume control and see that things aren't muted?
<Quest-Master> That's the error I get.
<gangalino> yes
<defunkt> root      1199  0.0  0.0  1964  608 ?        Ss   15:24   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -ter minate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 18
<defunkt> i am thinking it just doesn't have support for my card
<gangalino> paradox: Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found
<sladen> Quest-Master: okay, this is a CrossOver <-> Photoshop specific issue---can you follow it up there as they'll be more familiar with the topic (I own neither of those pieces of proprietary software)
<paradoxmo> gangalino: was it a straight ubuntu install?
<paradoxmo> (warty?)
<Quest-Master> sladen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=32638#post32638 <-- also having this HORRIBLE annoying problem
<gangalino> warty yes
<sladen> defunkt: esd is a program that shares the 1 sound card between the many programs that want to use the sound card at once
<defunkt> ok
<sladen> defunkt: most GNOME applications know how to talk to esd directly
<gangalino> straight install? I have no cd-rom or floppy, so I had to install on another machine, then put the HD into my Dell Latitude CSx500
<paradoxmo> gangalino, can you run sudo lspci at a terminal and tell us the line for your card?
<paradoxmo> gangalino: ah, did the other machine not have a sound card?
<defunkt> sladen: this is an onboard nvmax card
<defunkt> that is why i am thinking maybe they don't know it
<defunkt> err not nvmax hold on
<sladen> defunkt: Quake3 doesn't.  Either you need to give it full control of the sound card by stopping esd (killall esd), or you need to teach Quake3 to use ESD by running it with  esddsp
<defunkt> hrm
<defunkt> ok well
<UrkeMMI> paradoxmo: Now I have upgraded gimp to 2.0.6. Great! thanx for help
<sladen> defunkt: esddsp  can be found in  esound-clients  which you can install with 'sudo apt-get install esound-clients'
<Quest-Master> For web designers, that thread that points out the problem is a huge time-waster (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=32638#post32638)
<Asako> yay, now it detects the writer
<paradoxmo> asako: great! good luck.
<paradoxmo> UrkeMMI: great!
<UrkeMMI> and now extra question :)
<UrkeMMI> how to make my local serever for deb's
<UrkeMMI> and how to add local directory (/srv for example) to packages list
<UrkeMMI> TIA
<RuffianSoldier> How many people have screwed there whole system with a Hoary upgrade?
<Asako> now to see if it will actually burn
<farruinn> UrkeMMI: there's a great howto on the debian docs site, I'll see if I can find it
<farruinn> I used it not that long ago
<Quest-Master> My system got screwed without a Hoary Upgrade
<Quest-Master> :)
<UrkeMMI> give me only some keyword and I'll find it
<UrkeMMI> :)
<farruinn> UrkeMMI: http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.html
<RuffianSoldier> Quest-Master - werent you in #beatrix (Im the op)?  Anyway i upgraded to hoary with 0 problems :-D
<UrkeMMI> farruinn: Thanks alot
<UrkeMMI> or a lot :)
<farruinn> np
<mrsouza> alguem do brasil?
<Quest-Master> RuffianSoldier: I was
<Quest-Master> :(
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: what problems are you having?
<RuffianSoldier> Quest-Master - ??  Come back lol
<gangalino> parado0000:01:00.1 Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2360 [MagicMedia 256ZX Audio] xmo: sorry, was busy for a minute. lspci reports:
<gangalino> the other machine had a soundcard
<paradoxmo> gangalino: can you check here: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ to see if your card is listed?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Asako> now it gets stuck sending the toc file
<paradoxmo> asako, did you run k3bsetup2 and configure all the permissions? (use group plugdev)
<gangalino> I wish I caught Asako's fix, my usb writer doesn't work either. It shows up somewhat in dmesg and /log/messages, but still doesn't mount
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: lots of problems.
<Asako> install an older kernel
<Asako> that's all I did
<gangalino> I'll check that URL
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: Let me link you to some of the threads where my problems in Ubuntu can be seen and read about
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=32638#post32638
<Q-FUNK> hey, does anyone know of a way to make nautilus-cd-writer become the "application" to open *.iso files?
<Asako> k3bsetup2 doesn't exist
<KidBluz> Hello
<Quest-Master> And, finally: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7805, paradoxmo
<Muskrat> ok im trying to resize this linux partition, theres a win part. that i resized to free up 5 gb that i wanna give to the linux part. im using the QTParted program and so now the 5 gb is free space but it wont let me resize the linux partition, what do i needa do?
<KidBluz> Anyone mind a couple of questions from a prospective Ubuntu user?
<paradoxmo> asako, from k3b, go to Settings->k3bsetup. copy down the command, and instead of entering your password at that dialog, go to a prompt and type "gksudo " and then the command
<paradoxmo> kidbluz, nope
<Asako> why all this hassle just to burn cds?
<paradoxmo> gangalino: with your usb cdrom, does it appear when you plug it in in "disks"?
<TGCenter10> I got my fresh install yesterday of ubuntu.  I was wondering how to mount my windows partition.  I attempted sudo from a terminal and ran the script "mount /dev/hda1" this did not enable the partition.  Is there a way to automatically enable the device (via gui) at system startup?
<KidBluz> Thanks, paradoxmo.  I'm currently a Mandrake user and have been a bit put-off with general instability.  How stable in general is Ubuntu?
<Asako> now k3b won't run
<krusty> hi @all!
<paradoxmo> kidbluz: very, if you stick with warty, and there are a small number of known problems that people can help you with
<paradoxmo> much better than mandrake in my experience
<KidBluz> Why Ubuntu over Debian proper?
<paradoxmo> TGcenter: what kind of windows partition is it, a win2k/xp ntfs, or a winme/98 partition?
<TGCenter10> paradoxmo: xp
<paradoxmo> tgcenter, i'm not aware of a way to do it using the gui, but you can add a line for it in /etc/fstab: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<paradoxmo> for the system type use ntfs, it's readonly, no write support
<paradoxmo> KidBluz: because debian's software advances slowly
<Asako>  not in testing
<paradoxmo> ubuntu concentrates on doing a few more mainstream architectures well
<Asako> to me there's no difference
<TGCenter10> paradoxmo: do I just add the line /dev/hda1 or do I have to mount /dev/hda1
<paradoxmo> and things like automatic mounting of usb disks, etc, that's not default in debian yet
<paradoxmo> TGCenter10: no, just /dev/hda1
<RuffianSoldier> WHo here has played GNOME Robots?
<Asako> ok, screw this
<KidBluz> paradoxmo: I see.  How about installing new software?  Other than compiling, is something is packaged for Debian can it generally be installed in Ubuntu?
<Asako> I'll just install 2.4.26
<paradoxmo> brb all.
<TGCenter10> paradoxmo: thanks for the help!
<KidBluz> brb
<gangalino> strange, this just popped up: Sound server informational message:
<gangalino> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<gangalino> device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
<gangalino> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<gangalino> says "Informational ARTs messages
<Asako> I hate linux sometimes
<Quest-Master> lol
<calc> Asako: type sudo rm -rf /  that will fix linux for you
<Q-FUNK> what was the device order, again, for ide-scsi?
<Lemru> I have an amd athlon, which version do I get?
<paradoxmo> KidBluz: you here?
<farruinn> Lemru, I think that's i86, can anyone confirm this?
<farruinn> x86*
<paradoxmo> lemru: not an athlon 64 right? an athlon xp or athlon nothing?
<zenpod> which what, ISO?
<zenpod> or which kernel
<gangalino> paradoxmo: it doesn't appear, but there's already a CD-rom there (even though there's none in my system)
<zenpod> for any Athlon but Athlon 64, it's i386
<zenpod> you'd want a K7 kernel once you've installed
<paradoxmo> Q-FUNK: what do you mean device order
<paradoxmo> gangalino: you mean the cdrom doesn't appear?
<Q-FUNK> what is the SCSI ID of the IDE drives, when seeen thru the ide_scsi driver?
<paradoxmo> Q-FUNK: as far as i know, you can just use the device name, like /dev/scdN
<paradoxmo> what program are you trying to use?
<gangalino> paradoxmo: it does not appear
<Q-FUNK> yes, that's what I'm asking, under which device name they appear?
<gangalino> thanks for that ALSA link, btw
<paradoxmo> woohoo netsplit.
<Quest-Master> Has anyone been able to play MIDIs at all in Ubuntu?
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: i used to use timidity, you can compile it
<paradoxmo> i don't think it's in ubuntu or debian proper anymore
<Quest-Master> I can't play MIDIs at all
<paradoxmo> google for timidity
<paradoxmo> gangalino: so is there no alsa support for your card?
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: Were you able to find any solution for the many threads I posted here?
<paradoxmo> gangalino: can you check what your /etc/fstab says about your cdrom?
<farruinn> Quest-Master: you can get timidity from warty I believe, but you'll have to get timidity-patches from debian stable - that's the only place I know where they are.  You can just download the .deb and dpkg -i *.deb though
<Gunmanic> Can anybody help me with a small problem with ubuntu?
<Gunmanic> I just got it, and It was working fine, until I switched Video cards...
<farruinn> Gunmanic: go ahead and ask and we'll let you know =)
<RESET> why in synaptic i cant view the bttv?
<Gunmanic> then the X server couldn't start up in graphics mode..
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: can you tell me how you get to the ftp server through nautilus?
<Gunmanic> It is a rather new card, ATI Radeon 9250
<RESET> root@mansardo:~ # rmmod bttv
<RESET> ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878
<zenpod> ubhuti, binarydrivershowto
<ubhuti> zenpod: No idea
<zenpod> damnit
<usual> I plugged in a digital camera, usb...and it auto poped up asking me if I would like to import photos detected, then a nice little gui shoed my pic's and let me download them...so smooth
<Gunmanic> I previously had ATI Radeon 9000 Pro and It worked fine
<zenpod> ubhuti, ati
<ubhuti> zenpod: Parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<RESET> how can i remove it?
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: binarydrivers
<ubhuti> Bugger all, I dunno, paradoxmo
<zenpod> bah
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: Just do it like this
<RuffianSoldier> I am glad I have Ubuntu up and running again
<gangalino> paradoxmo: ALSA site says "[X?]  Support undetermined."
<Quest-Master> ftp://username@ftp.servername.net
<Quest-Master> In the address bar
<Quest-Master> It'll ask for a passwrod
<Quest-Master> *password
<Quest-Master> And so on.
<Gunmanic> Anyone? I tried reinstalling but that changed nothing, I have Win2k installed on the same hdd just another partition
<paradoxmo> okay. try this. go to computer->network
<paradoxmo> file->connect to server
<zenpod> ubhuti, ATI is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubhuti> okay, zenpod
<zenpod> ubhuti, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubhuti> zenpod: okay
<RESET> how can i remove it?
<Quest-Master> ok
<Gunmanic> ok I'll try that Zen, thx :)
<paradoxmo> ubhuti, binarydrivers is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubhuti> okay, paradoxmo
<zenpod> Gunmanic, np.
<RESET> how can i remove it?
<RESET> bttv
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: i think it should have something called ftp with login?
<Quest-Master> Tried it
<RESET> :\
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: Still opens everything in read-only
<zenpod> RESET, how can you remove bttv?
<gangalino> paradoxmo: check flood for my /etc/fstab
<RESET> i want know
<RuffianSoldier> I know - dont hate me - I LOVE GNOME ALOT! - but heres my question: How can I get KDE 3.3.1 in Ubuntu?
<gangalino> mind you, the device isn't plugged in right now
<zenpod> RESET, did you install it with a .deb package, or in Synpatic?
<RESET> for reinstall it
<zenpod> RuffianSoldier, KDE is in Synaptic
<gangalino> I do however have saved dmesgs
<RuffianSoldier> zenpod - 3.3.1?
<zenpod> RuffianSoldier, I don't know which version.
<paradoxmo> quest-master: will try on this machine and see if i get the same problem.
<RESET> when i've installed ubuntu
<Quest-Master> ok
<RESET> from install cd
<paradoxmo> gangalino: there's no line in /etc/fstab about a cdrom?
<zenpod> RESET, you *can* type more than three words on a line, it's okay.
<AFX> is this linux for africans?
<AFX> it sounds african
<zenpod> AFX, it's linux for everyone.
<RESET> lol
<Quest-Master> XD
<GotD0t> AFX: its linux for humanity
<gfg> haha... linux for africans
<farruinn> ubhuti: ubuntu
<ubhuti> I heard ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning "humanity to others", also a GNU/Linux operating system based on Debian unstable
<gangalino> Africans for humanity ;)
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> ubhuti: ubhuti
<ubhuti> GotD0t: Parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Asako> man, does anything work?
<AFX> africans for sale
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: i don't. it works for me.
<RESET> is there a way for uninstall bttv mod?
<AFX> kidding
<zenpod> hmm...
<Quest-Master> It seems like my Ubuntu is infected by a virus. XD
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: do you know what kind of FTP server it is?
<Quest-Master> Even though that's impossible.
<gangalino> paradoxmo: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<GotD0t> farruinn: it should be able to self recognize
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: Nope. It worked fine a few days ago and still works fine in Windows.
<Asako> command kcmshell k3bsetup2 not found
<RESET> whereis bttv
<RESET> in ubuntu?
<RESET> /usr/...
<RESET> ?
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: wow. a few days ago. did you upgrade anything?
<zenpod> RESET, did you look in synaptic?
<Quest-Master> Nothing at all.
<Quest-Master> I haven't installed anything either lately.
<paradoxmo> asako: how did you install k3b?
<AFX> CPU: 3391MHz - RAM: 2047MB / 32% (665MB) - GFX: RADEON X800 XT
<gangalino> AFX: and people say to get over slavery...
<RESET> yes, there isn't
<Asako> with apt-get
<Quest-Master> And I'm still on warty, paradoxmo
<AFX> gangalino: as long as we can see color there will always be an issue
<paradoxmo> gangalino: if you plug in your usb drive, does it appear in computer->system conf->device manager?
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: that is so odd.
<RESET> today i've seen but now there isn't
<AFX> I personally like to take some of the sting out of racism by making jokes
<Quest-Master> All of my problems on Ubuntu are really odd.
<Grizzly_> good evening e'one
<paradoxmo> so it worked for a while, and then stopped working.
<Quest-Master> XD
<Quest-Master> Same thing for Totem.
<Quest-Master> And Beep.
<paradoxmo> quest-master, here's something to try.
<Quest-Master> And CD Player.
<Quest-Master> And so on.
<paradoxmo> create a new user, from users and groups
<Quest-Master> ok
<paradoxmo> login as the new one and see if things work again
<Grizzly_> [someone query me]  can i get fast help to share pppoe internet connection?
<zenpod> ehhh I have to open my case.. I seem to have plugged in my HD and Power LED leads backwards
<zenpod> gaargh
<paradoxmo> grizzly, try this
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: firestarter
<ubhuti> from memory, firestarter is at: http://ubuntuguide.org/#firestarter
<gangalino> paradoxmo: it does show in device mangaer
<GotD0t> ubhuti: hoary
<ubhuti> I heard hoary is currently the development branch of Ubuntu, meaning it can be unstable, is prone to breaking, and is not for the faint of heart. A stable hoary release will be made available April 2005.
<Quest-Master> paradoxmo: I desperately hope this works.
<paradoxmo> gangalino: are you in group plugdev? from terminal, "groups"
<gangalino> AFX: racism doesn't depend on color, you got some real white looking Black people also that are still victimized by racism
<paradoxmo> asako, can you /msg me? i'll try to help you with your burner
<AFX> did you hear about the white guy that beat the other white guy because he once dated a black girl?
<paradoxmo> it's really chaotic in this room right now
<gangalino> paradox: do you mean is my login in a group called 'plugdev'?
<paradoxmo> gangalino: yes
<AFX> now that's something to get offended over!
<Kamion> can the racism discussion move to #ubuntu-offtopic or similar please? thanks ...
<paradoxmo> afx: yes, please
<AFX> ubuntu is racist
<paradoxmo> afx: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AFX> it won't run on black owned computers
<AFX> I have proof
<paradoxmo> we're trying to help people in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*w00t@*.cypherpunks.to]  by daniels
* AFX was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<zenpod> it's a troll.
<Tsjoklat> thank you daniels
<ajmitch_> thanks, daniels
<GotD0t> thank you daniels
<RESET>  rmmod bttv
<RESET> ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878
<zenpod> RESET, I don't understand what you're trying to do.
<RESET> is there a way to remove it
<Kamion> modprobe -r bttv (will remove all the modules using it too)
<zenpod> ohh
<RubenV> gah i hate racists
<Quest-Master> Guess what.
<Quest-Master> It didn't work. :P
<NotAphex> #ubuntu-offtopic has 4 people....
<NotAphex> I'm supposed to have a conversation in there?
<gangalino> paradox: why yes I am in plugdev!
<Solatis> RubenV: hmmm, racists you say ? you mean like vlaams blok ? :)
<RESET> zenpod, i must reinstall it, because now don tune any channel tv
<RubenV> Solatis: it's vlaams belang now, and it's still horrible
<zenpod> RESET, ah.
<Quest-Master> Any last solutions paradoxmo?
<paradoxmo> Quest-Master: that's so. odd. i have no idea.
<Solatis> RubenV: oh yeah that's true... lol, what's in a name :)
<RubenV> racists and hypocrits
<Solatis> RubenV: yeah indeed, really, i had no idea belgium was that extreme
<kleedrac> What's the default root passwd?
<RubenV> Solatis: it ain't
<Solatis> kleedrac: none ?
<GotD0t> ubhuti: root
<ubhuti> If you really must have a root user, run sudo passwd root.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<paradoxmo> kleedrac: root is disabled by default.
<Solatis> GotD0t: d'oh :)
<kleedrac> nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*w00t*@*]  by daniels
<RubenV> in belgium we get the idea that holland is becoming antisemitic
<RESET>  modprobe -r bttv
<kleedrac> paradoxmo: How do I sudo then?
<RESET> FATAL: Module bttv is in use.
<RubenV> but that's just the media
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@serifos.eecs.harvard.edu]  by daniels
<Solatis> RubenV: well, the dutch media is just one big hype
<paradoxmo> kleedrac: to get a root shell, type sudo -s and then enter your user password
<daniels> if you are discussing something that is not ubuntu, i strongly suggest you stop doing so now.
<kleedrac> Really?
<Q-FUNK> RubenV: totally off-topic for this channel.  however, holland is becoming anti-everything.
<kleedrac> Interesting
<RESET> :|
<Kamion> kleedrac: root is an account with a disabled password by default; the account still exists
<RubenV> btw Solatis: get yourself into ubuntu-nl
<RESET> it's in use :O
<Solatis> daniels: ok, sorry
<RubenV> Q-FUNK: he started it ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wg55.waag.org]  by daniels
<Grizzly_> if i try installing firestarter i get an error, "unable to find firestarter". if i search it with synaptic idem....
<gangalino> it's quiet in off-topic
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: rootshell
<ubhuti> Bugger all, I dunno, paradoxmo
<gangalino> ubuntu-offtopic, I mean
<Quest-Master> well then, i'm off for now
<kleedrac> Never seen a linux distro like that ... I just finished my ubuntu install and I gotta say this is great! :)
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: rootshell is Root is disabled by default. If you need a root shell, type "sudo -s" at a terminal and enter your user password.
<ubhuti> paradoxmo: okay
<RESET>  modprobe -r bttv
<RuffianSoldier> I love sudo
<RESET> FATAL: Module bttv is in use.
<Kamion> paradoxmo: I'd suggest "Root's password is disabled ..."
<RESET> in use???
<Kamion> paradoxmo: since the root account itself very much exists
<paradoxmo> yeah, but it's disabled, i think the wording is okay?
<paradoxmo> i said nothing about it not existing
<RESET> how kill bttv
<Kamion> paradoxmo: it confused kleedrac above, so I would suggest that some clarification is in order
<RESET> how kill bttv
<Kamion> paradoxmo: the root account is not disabled, either
<kleedrac> I've just never used a linux distro where you didn't set a root passwd during the install ... I assumed there would be a default root passwd that I would change after install.
<RESET> helpppppp
<Kamion> just the means of accessing it via password authentication
<Kamion> kleedrac: Mac OS X takes roughly the same approach we do, FWIW
<paradoxmo> okay, how do you unlearn something for ubhuti?
<kleedrac> Kamion: Haven't used OSX much
<GotD0t> i think we should tell ubhuti about itself
<kleedrac> Kaimon: but good to know :)
<RESET> shit
<RESET> how kill bttv
<gangalino> paradox: so what's the signifigance of me being in plugdev
<farruinn> GotD0t: I tried
<farruinn> he's just like wtf
<Kamion> gangalino: users in the plugdev group are allowed to mount filesystems on removable devices like USB sticks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*w00t@*.cypherpunks.to]  by daniels
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: forget rootshell
<ubhuti> i forgot rootshell, paradoxmo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*w00t@*.cypherpunks.to]  by daniels
<Q-FUNK> Treenaks: not exactly a smart thing to do.  very immature, to say the least.
<GotD0t> ubhuti: ubhuti is a bot designed to help people find information about Ubuntu
<ubhuti> ...but ubhuti is already something else...
<GotD0t> oh
<paradoxmo> Kamion: how's: Direct root access is disabled by default. If you need a root shell, type "sudo -s" at a terminal and enter your user password.
<GotD0t> ubhuti: ubhuti
<ubhuti> I'm ubhuti, a blootbot.
<farruinn> gotdot, got it already
<Tsjoklat> Q-Funk same goes for you.. we didn't ask you to come to our channel and spit your stuff in there
<GotD0t> it didnt do it before
<paradoxmo> can someone help grizzly_ with enabling universe? thanks
<daniels> Q-FUNK: dude, take it to /msg.
<Tsjoklat> Q-Funk we are trying to enjoy and share ubu and not politics/religion/racism/orwhatever crawled up your arse this morning
<Tsjoklat> enough said
<Q-FUNK> daniels: /msg blocked.
<daniels> Tsjoklat: more than.
<Tsjoklat> sorry daniels I am done
<NixerX> anyone know how to log in to ubuntu using a NT account?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Kamion> paradoxmo: seems ok
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: universe
<ubhuti> from memory, universe is a component of Ubuntu that provides a snapshot of all Debian unstable packages not included in main. It is disabled by default because these packages are not supported. To enable universe, go to Settings->Repositories in Synaptic and check the greyed out options.
<usual> whats better for firefox? mozilla-vlc plugin or mplayer plugin
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: rootshell is Direct root access is disabled by default. If you need a root shell, type "sudo -s" at a terminal and enter your user password.
<ubhuti> okay, paradoxmo
<RESET> how disable a module?
<usual> blacklist
<paradoxmo> put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<usual> add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<usual> JINX
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> paradoxmo: got it by one second
<usual> whats better? mplayer plugin or vlc?
<paradoxmo> GotD0t: i'm fast on the draw (-;
<RESET> usual,  rmmod bttv
<RESET> ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878
<NixerX> usual what ever install's easy.
<usual> NixerX, they both install easy, but wat one works better? everytime I try mplayer plugin packages they install but never play anything
<GotD0t> RESET: what is bttv?
<RESET> fot tv tuner
<RESET> how i kil it
<GotD0t> RESET: are you in hoary?
<RuffianSoldier> I heard the Coyotes last night - and I wanted to take my Beagle out there so they could make Beagle Coyotoes
<NixerX> usual vlc supports an excellent amount of codecs. Thats what I'd use.
<usual> hey jdub
<NixerX> RuffianSoldier Damn that'd be like midget sex for dogs dude.
<usual> NixerX, do you use it?
<NixerX> I used vlc when im in linux
<usual> heh
<usual> it crashes firefox
<usual> haha
<RuffianSoldier> NixerX - come on! You cant go wrong with Beagle Coyotes!
<Grizzly_> ok thanks for now
<GotD0t> RuffianSoldier: if you do get one make sure to poxt a pic
<Tsjoklat> I hope Beagle makes it in hoary
<Tsjoklat> looks neat
<Tsjoklat> dang I sound like my nan now
<Tsjoklat> neat
<GotD0t> haha
<NixerX> RuffianSoldier...true. wait..itsnt that what chiuaua's are ( spelling wrong)
<Morph[a] lus> FUCK CENSORSHIP
<RuffianSoldier> haha
<usual> NixerX, you use it in hoary?
<usual> NixerX, it crashes firefox
<NixerX> usual no. I use warty.
<GotD0t> did Morph[a] lus just get fined by the FCC?
<RESET> how return in normal user?
<RESET> in terminal
<GotD0t> RESET: exit
<Morph[a] lus> no I got raped by an op with a higher sense of enlightenment
<RESET> tnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*Morphalus@82.143.204.*]  by daniels
* Morph[a] lus was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<NixerX> anyone know samba pretty well?
<paradoxmo> well, #ubuntu is certainly a change from what i do normally... do windows tech support (-:
<daniels> paradoxmo: yeah, instead you can listen to 13-year old trolls
* sid77 hi
<RESET> for compile ./configure
<RESET> make
<Tsjoklat> hey sid77
<RESET> make install
<RESET> ?
<GotD0t> RESET: sudo make install
<paradoxmo> daniels: i have to deal with 13-year-old kids who think they know more than i do, sometimes, it's kinda the same deal
<RESET> and configure?
<GotD0t> RESET: everything else was correct
<paradoxmo> at least here you have the option to +b them
<amathis> RESET: type   ./configure && make && sudo make install
<sid77> good-<insert right time of the day depending on your timezone> to all
<RESET> as root ./configure?
<GotD0t> RESET: nope
<RESET> no?
<paradoxmo> nixerx: what do you need to do w/ samba
<GotD0t> RESET: all you need to 'sudo' is make install
<usual> does anyone have mplayer plugin working in hoary?
<Amaranth> usual: the mozilla one?
<NixerX> paradoxmo, I would like to enable domain logins from warty.
<Amaranth> works fine
<usual> Amaranth, yea, for firefox
<Amaranth> of course, i'm using the official firefox 1.0, not the ubuntu build
<Amaranth> i dunno if that makes a difference
<usual> Amaranth, what packages did you install
<usual> hi calc
<Amaranth> usual: mozilla-mplayer
<amathis> what is mozilla-mplayer?
<Ribs> you mean the mplayer plugin for mozilla?
<Amaranth> yep
<amathis> Si
<Ribs> Plays embedded movies, basically
<amathis> YAY
<usual> Amaranth, it downloads the media, but it never plays :(
<amathis> what is the package called?
<Ribs> like stuff on apple.com/quicktime
<Ribs> etc
<usual> ribs, it doesn't play for me
<Amaranth> usual: probably need a codec for it
<amathis> what is the package?
<amathis> mozilla-mplayer?
<Ribs> amathis: Search for it
<Ribs> you lazy swine!
<paradoxmo> nixerx: can't help you there, but check the samba documentation, it's been pretty easy to read for me. warty shouldn't be any different from any other distro.
<daniels> Ribs: gentle.
<amathis> have you apt-cache'd mozilla?
<usual> Ribs, what codec do you need to watch quicktime movies
<amathis> it is kind of bi.
<amathis> g
<Ribs> daniels: It was light-hearted
<daniels> Ribs: even so
<Ribs> usual: I don't use it at all.
<usual> oh
<Ribs> I just know it exists
<Ribs> and it worked when I tried it out.
<usual> daniels, do you know what codec I need to watch quicktime media for mozilla-mplayer
<NixerX> paradoxmo, I love Ubuntu. We're actullay going to deploy it son some workstations at work once I fure this out.
<amathis> hrm
<daniels> usual: i'm not sure, sorry; don't use it
<amathis> mozilla-mplayer returns nothing
<Amaranth> you need to enable universe
<amathis> Amaranth: no I don't
<amathis> Amaranth: I have hoary universe enabled
<amathis> unless it isn't in hoary repos'
<Amaranth> oh, you need multiverse
<amathis> o.0?
<Amaranth> heh
<amathis> Amaranth: care to explain?
<Amaranth> its the same as enabling universe
<njs12345> hmm
<GotD0t> ubhuti: multiverse
<ubhuti> it has been said that multiverse is a component that contains software that is "not free", which means the license requirements of this software is not compatible with the GNU General Public License.  To enable multiverse add multiverse to the deb and deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> just edit your sources.list and add it in
<paradoxmo> NixerX: yeah, i like it, or i wouldn't be here
<njs12345> perhaps deleting /etc/xdg wasn't such a good idea
<Amaranth> hey, we have a bot
<usual> mozilla-mplayer, launches....downloads the file.....says download complete...and just sits there, on mpeg anf quicktime and I assume all video's...anyone know why?
<Kinnison> Evening
<njs12345> usual: hmm me too
<usual> njs12345, it sucks
<Amaranth> usual: Probably a codec issue.
<usual> heh
<njs12345> yeah
<njs12345> mplayer normal (command line) doesn't work either
<Amaranth> usual: You'll need to get the w32 codecs from the mplayer website and install them manually.
<usual> Amaranth, I got the w32codec package...not good enough?
<NixerX> paradoxmo , I was fighting tooth and nail cause the boss was lookin at Suse or Xandros....blah
<Amaranth> doubtful, the codecs are actually legal to install unless you own a copy of windows
<Amaranth> so they probably aren't in any repository
<Amaranth> s/are/aren't/
<Amaranth> err
<njs12345> oh.. well basically everyone does (I mean some don't but most people do)
<Amaranth> nevermind, just pay attention to the last part
<Amaranth> yeah, everyone does it
<Amaranth> you just have to do it manually
<farruinn> win 3
<farruinn> sorry
<paradoxmo> nixerx: yeah, that's sucky. i was installing woody, but i think i'm gonna be installing warty from now on
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> is there an apt command for reinstalling everything on the machine?
<socomm> SuSE and Xandros are nice ditros.
<Quest-Master> I hate Suse from the bottom of my heart.
<Quest-Master> :)
<socomm> Xandros is even based on Debian.
<paradoxmo> socomm: i agree, but it's better to work with what you know/like best
<socomm> I can understand why people would hat RPM base distros though.
<paradoxmo> i use suse on other machines
<gfg> nothing compares to ubuntu ;)
<Quest-Master> I haven't tried Xandros.. heard it's really user-friendly though.
<Quest-Master> I don't know what distro to use know though, lol.
<Quest-Master> Xandros, Mepis, Beatrix..
<GotD0t> i like SuSe, but its way do damned slow
<njs12345> I've tried em all and I like Ubuntu the best so far
<socomm> SuSE was my first distro so I'm sure you can see why it holds a special place in my heart.
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: If "Windows" is user-friendly then you can say Xandros is.
<GotD0t> err, too*
* socomm <3 SuSE.
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: They basically make KDE work and look as much like Windows XP as possible.
<Quest-Master> socomm: Suse was my first Linux too.
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<paradoxmo> unfortunately, redhat was my first.
<Amaranth> my first was RH5
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<Quest-Master> That's what it seems like from the screenshots.
<paradoxmo> amaranth, same here
<njs12345> paradoxmo: my first was rh9
<njs12345> then mandrake
<njs12345> then LFS
<GotD0t> mandrake was my first, i only used that for a few months then went back to windows
<njs12345> then Gentoo
<njs12345> then Ubuntu
<GotD0t> and i picked up Ubuntu a few months ago
<njs12345> .. which brings me to where I am now
<zenpod> UBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
<GotD0t> nuked my windows partition two weeks ago
<GotD0t> and now im super happy
<Amaranth> I gave up on RH5 when I tried to recompile my kernel to get my modem working and 4 hours later I was still waiting. :P
<njs12345> bah, I keep windows around due to my Counter-Strike: Source addiction
<Quest-Master> I'm back on my Windows right now, very sadlu
<Quest-Master> *sadly
<socomm> Well in actuality FreeBSD was my first UNIX-like experience, but I digress ...
<paradoxmo> GotD0t: unfortunately, work requires windows for me
<paradoxmo> i have it on separate machines though
<paradoxmo> this one is only linux
<Amaranth> paradoxmo: What requires Windows?
<GotD0t> im starting to regret nuking windows... as i just realized there is no linux app like DVD Shrink
<Tsjoklat> night all.. be good!
<njs12345> I'm a bit young for work.. but I guess I'll do freelance webdesign or something
<paradoxmo> Amaranth: i do support for windows users
<Amaranth> ah
<farruinn> Tsjoklat: farewell!
<Amaranth> I feel for you.
<njs12345> GotDOt: I'm sure there is
<njs12345> it's probably just not got a GUI
<paradoxmo> Amaranth: it's not something i necessarily want to do, it's just what i'm good at and what makes money easiest at the moment.
<Amaranth> DVD Shrink? what does that do?
<Asako> yay, it works now
<GotD0t> njs12345: id prefer it didnt have a GUI
<GotD0t> sadly ive been scouring the internet for one and havent yet been successful
<njs12345> Amaranth: shrinks DVDs (eg shrink a two disk DVD down to one disk)
<Asako> thanks for the help
<paradoxmo> GotD0t: i'm pretty sure dvd shrink runs under wine, if you want to do that
<Amaranth> njs12345: Ok, so it rips it and converts it to DivX or XviD.
<socomm> I'm so used to using UNIX/UNIX-like OSes it's hard to go back to any other type of OS.
<GotD0t> Amaranth: it takes a non-encrypted dvd (read: previously decrypted) and allows you to compress it more, remove things, etc to make it fit on one DVD
<paradoxmo> asako, so the new cdrecord fixed it?
<Asako> not sure
<Amaranth> oh
<njs12345> hmm.. GotD0t I found an article to do with transcoding DVDs
* Amaranth spits on cdrecord
<Asako> I just checked on the fly burning and it works
<njs12345> you could transcode into Ogg Theora and then burn as a data disk
<Amaranth> libburn is going to replace it, eventually
<GotD0t> njs12345: the ideal thing would be to sell my current one to a friend and buy a dual layer DVD burner
<Asako> instead of creating an image first
<GotD0t> njs12345: i don't watch movies on my comp, i have a 50incher for that
<paradoxmo> did you upgrade cdrecord?
<socomm> paradoxmo: Most programs that require hardware access are flakey under wine.
<calc> dual layer discs are a bit expensive
<njs12345> yeah.. dual layer DVD burners aren't so expensive anymore
<calc> roughly 30-50x more than a single layer disc
<paradoxmo> socomm: i've heard success stories with that particular program
<njs12345> GotDOt: plasma or LCD? (my family got a 46in plasma a while ago) :)
<GotD0t> calc: its worth it
<GotD0t> njs12345: its an oldie, rear projection ;-)
<Asako> I did upgrade cdrecord though
<njs12345> oh cool
<Asako> that was way more work than it should have been
<calc> GotD0t: why would you want a dual layer disc, it would cost more than buying the legal copy
<paradoxmo> asako, try the normal burning, and see if it works. if it does, it was probably the cdrecord upgrade that did it
<GotD0t> calc: no they're not
<Asako> cd burning should work out of the box
<calc> unless they come down a lot recently they were ~ $15/ea
<GotD0t> calc: i dont think so
<socomm> Asako: cd burning does not always work out of the box even on comercial Operating Systems.
<Asako> I know, you have to install Nero first
<Asako> ;)
<njs12345> yeah, I don't think M$ Windoze had built in DVD burning till XP
<paradoxmo> asako: also there's no good gnome burning program at the moment, which complicates things as ubuntu doesn't have kde in main
<Asako> but it's like 3 clicks
<Grizzly_> ok boys i go good bye e'one
<calc> hmm now they appear to be down to only $7/ea
<calc> but thats still vs ~ $0.20/ea for single layer
<GotD0t> calc: where do you see that
<njs12345> I think coaster is being developed for that purpose
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: addingrepositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubhuti> okay, paradoxmo
<calc> GotD0t: a place i usually buy bulk media from
<Amaranth> ubhuti: ubhuti
<ubhuti> Hello, I'm Ubhuti, a simple blootbot. My name is Zulu for "brother".
<GotD0t> calc: be kind and provide a link
<calc> and the lowest price i see on pricewatch is also $7/ea
<calc> http://www.pricewatch.com/
<socomm> paradoxmo: http://biddell.co.uk/gnomebaker.php
<linux_mafia> anyone using beagle?
<calc> http://www.allmediaoutlet.com/allmedia/high-quality-japanese-made-dvd-r-2x-super-white-top-general-purpose-25-50-100-200-500-pack-group-699.htm <- dvd-r $0.18/ea in bulk
<Amaranth> socomm: Does gnome baker use cdrecord?
<socomm> Amaranth: Very probable.
<paradoxmo> socomm: has it been packaged for ubuntu yet?
<speel> hey is there a command to see what usb devices are connectd?
<Amaranth> socomm: ick
<socomm> Amaranth: cdrecord/cdrdao/etc ...
<Amaranth> socomm: ick, ick, ick
<paradoxmo> yeah, cdrecord isn't pretty (i like cdrdao actually) but it's what we've got
<Amaranth> socomm: http://www.coaster-burn.org/
<socomm> paradoxmo: Dunno, apt-cache search.
<paradoxmo> speel: lsusb
<speel> ty
<Q-FUNK> I seem to get stuck at the "Loading /install/vmlinuz...." prompt on i386.  as I'm not otherwise too familiar with d-i, any idea what could cause this?
<calc> 8x for $0.28/ea in bulk (the other was 2x)
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: that's not really even d-i, that's the kernel loading
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: fine, but I have no idea what tries to load it and why it stays there for over 15 minutes without moving.
<speel> weird i have my mp3 player connected with usb with no battery and its giving it power but when i do lsusb its not there any ideas?
<Kamion> if that fails then something rather fundamental is screwed; you could try the various workarounds listed in the help screens accessible from the boot: prompt via the function keys
<Kamion> "what tries to load [the kernel] "? the bootloader, of course ...
<paradoxmo> socomm: it's not packaged
<Q-FUNK> ya, but no idea what is the bootloader on an ubuntu Cd, so no idea what to look for.
<paradoxmo> it's probably not as mature as k3b, which in some ways may be a good thing
<socomm> Amaranth: Does that app also offer mp3/ogg->wav conversion?
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: isolinux
<Kamion> (from the syslinux source package)
<Amaranth> socomm: it doesn't even do audio CDs yet :P
<socomm> paradoxmo: Yeah it's a fairly new project.
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: if I were you I'd try the workarounds on the help screens first
<Amaranth> socomm: but it'll use gstreamer to handle all that
<paradoxmo> the author uses debian, i wonder if he's packaged it
<Amaranth> only source packages
<socomm> Amaranth: Gstreamer ....
<GotD0t> can anybody point me to a good tutorial on wine?
<socomm> GotD0t: Get the wine setup tools.
<Amaranth> socomm: yes?
<Amaranth> whoa, crazney is in here!
<usual> In hoary, after a fresh install and also after a while of running hoary, I notice a ~ dir is created IN my home dir.... so if I ls in my home dir I see a blue ~  if I open nautilus it doesn't show it, if I do anything to it, it screws up my home dir....what is it? is it a bug?
<socomm> GotD0t: winesetuptk
<Kamion> usual: certainly a bug, hard to tell where though
<socomm> Amaranth: I'm not a fan of gstreamer.
<Kamion> usual: you can operate on it without screwing up your home directory by using \~ rather than just ~
<usual> Kamion, hope someone finds it heh
<usual> k
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: sorry, which workarounds exactly?  the various Fn menus only show the different boot options.
<Amaranth> socomm: why not?
<speel> to mount a storage device is it /dev/sda1?
<socomm> paradoxmo: You can try to package it yourself, but dunno if you wanna put that amount of energy into this.
<crazney> Amaranth: woah! ?
<socomm> Amaranth: GStreamer hasn't really worked well for me.
<Amaranth> crazney: you use ubuntu?
<crazney> Amaranth: just giving it a shot now, yeah.
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: stuff on F5
<paradoxmo> GotD0t: there's a page i saw it on, but in the meanwhile i googled and found this: http://www.fuw.edu.pl/~pliszka/hints/dvd.html
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: since I don't know exactly what the problem is I can't give you specifics
<Asako> later folks
<Amaranth> crazney: it's great :)
<crazney> Amaranth: i'll see about that ;p
<crazney> who are you again? (sorry ;p)
<Amaranth> crazney: You remember me, right?
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> phpTunes
<crazney> the name is familiar..
<paradoxmo> crazney, are you the itunesbrowser guy?
<crazney> oh
<crazney> yeah right :)
<crazney> paradoxmo: yeah
<crazney> Amaranth: i remember now ;) sorry
<paradoxmo> crazney: good work, it's helped me out a lot with my friends who keep telling me to install itunes
<crazney> paradoxmo: cool, glad to be of help ;-)
<socomm> iTunez
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: found, but unfortunately did not help.  still stalls at that kernel loading prompt.
<crazney> i should be releasing a new, much improved version shortly. once i figure out this damn gstream bug *stabs gstreamer*
<socomm> Amaranth: See?
<Amaranth> crazney: I've been working on pyTunes lately. http://realistanew.com/almost.png
<Amaranth> socomm: hehe, it isn't that bad
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: noapic nolapic was the one that looked most promising
<crazney> gstreamer? when it refuses to return from a simple function for now reason (well, deadlock).. when it's only ever being called from the g main loop.. it's bad :)
<crazney> Amaranth: ah wow, looks cool!
<crazney> anyhow, i'm gonna go for a ride down to mordi while ubuntu finishes upgrading. later folks.
<Amaranth> bye
<daniels> crazney: enjoy
<paradoxmo> bye
<binbrain> hey, theoritically, could I change my apt-sources to warty and just 'gracefully' move to ubuntu :)
<binbrain> sounds risky
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: precisely the one i tried, along with no387.  still doesn't help.
<paradoxmo> binbrain: from what, testing or unstable?
<socomm> binbrain: To warty, from what?
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: sorry then, no idea.
<binbrain> paradoxmo: unstable
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: thanks anyway. :)
<binbrain> debian unstable on PPC
<GotD0t> who killed the bot?
<Kamion> binbrain: many packages in unstable are newer than warty, so it wouldn't be graceful
<binbrain> ahh
<binbrain> ok
<paradoxmo> binbrain, if you want to be risky, you can try what i did,
<Kamion> binbrain: it may be possible, but you'd have to know what you're doing
<paradoxmo> which is to pin warty first, hoary second, unstable third
<paradoxmo> and then dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> binbrain: go to hoary, you'll have a better chance :)
<binbrain> of course I don't know what I'm doing, thats half the challange
<paradoxmo> binbrain: that's the spirit! my ongoing notes here: http://ml.paradoxia.net/wiki/Debian-to-Ubuntu
<AndyR> lo ppl
<confrey> hi everybody
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: was the boot kernel compiled for 686 or some other newer CPU?
<AndyR> can anyone help me with sound please
<AndyR> ?
<Kamion> Q-FUNK: 386
<confrey> AndyR, what's?
<ryan> anyone here get over that 6629 driver segfaulting issue
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: ok.  that's not it, then.
<Kamion> actually bits are 486 really due to locking crap
<Q-FUNK> Kamion: that's ok, this is a k6.  should work.
<ryan> i tried what the one guy did in the forums, remove all the nvidia stuff and the restricted kernel modules and reinstall em, but that didn't turn out :/
<Kamion> not sure you'd hit those unless you were using C++ anyway
<AndyR> ess meastro seems to have modules loaded but no sound
<ryan> is there an xorg package i should reinstall too maybe?
<paradoxmo> andyr, did you check in volume control that it's not muted
<AndyR> paradoxmo, yes
<paradoxmo> no sound in all apps?
<AndyR> not i X
<AndyR> not tried in shell
<paradoxmo> worth a shot
<AndyR> what do i do to try?
<socomm> Try alsamixer
<Amaranth> AndyR: cat / > /dev/dsp
<Amaranth> :P
<paradoxmo> hmm... uh.
<Amaranth> err, cat /* > /dev/dsp
<paradoxmo> i was gonna suggest mpg321 but that's not in ubuntu
<Q-FUNK> pretty odd.  on the previous test install I did, on another machine, I only needed to press enter and the kernel would boot.
<confrey> AndyR, try this : cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<paradoxmo> the sound of that is something awful
<paradoxmo> (-:
<Q-FUNK> akin to that of a dialup modem connecting. :P
<confrey> help me please; I'm trying to use my quantum lct10 at ata66; it only works as ata33 (udma2), hdparm doesn't set the ata66 mode with -X68
<Amaranth> paradoxmo: better then cat'ing the kernel memory, sounds like bombs going off
<paradoxmo> you've tried all of these? man.
<paradoxmo> before i head out
<infie> hrm, has ubuntu got commercial backing?
<AndyR> no sound then
<paradoxmo> does anyone know who i can ask about not getting my registration email for the website?
<paradoxmo> andyr: alsamixer at the prompt. can you unmute things from there?
<Kamion> infie: yes
<Kamion> infie: Canonical sponsors a number of developers to work on it
<paradoxmo> ubhuti: canonical
<ubhuti> No idea, paradoxmo
<paradoxmo> really! mhm.
<socomm> ubhuti: sound
<ubhuti> socomm: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<farruinn> hey, give him a break, he's only a few days old
<farruinn> =)
<paradoxmo> hehe (-:
<paradoxmo> he's pretty smart for a few-days-year-old
<farruinn> well, I've put in the answers to questions that seem to be asked most frequently here
<socomm> farruinn: How can we make it learn?
<socomm> s/make/help
<paradoxmo> farruinn: is there a way to ask it what it knows about?
<socomm> :^)
<infie> I cannot see where Canonical would get money to sponser something like this
<farruinn> socomm, /msg him and enter help
<Kamion> ubhuti: canonical is Canonical is a global company committed to developing, distributing, and promoting open source software; among other things, it sponsors Ubuntu development.
<ubhuti> Kamion: what are you talking about?
<socomm> infie: Microsoft of course!
<AndyR> paradoxmo, used alsamixer put all on max still nothing
<Kamion> huh, what did I do wrong there?
<socomm> farruinn: Thanks.
<farruinn> I would suggest /msg'ing him to keep the noise down in the channel
<Kamion> farruinn: good point
<infie> socomm: I'm assuming you are joking
<socomm> infie: The person backing Ubuntu is a billionaire.
<Kamion> infie: the initial capital's from the company's founder, who's a multi-millionaire. Long-term, of course, we do hope and intend to become sustainable.
<socomm> infie: Or so I hear.
<neoxed> how do I find out what model of video card that I have, I need to get drivers but can't seem to find the model
<neoxed> I know that it is an sis, but that's all I know
<paradoxmo> neoxed: sudo lspci
<Amaranth> infie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<paradoxmo> i've gotta head out guys. thanks for the help
<Amaranth> He went into space. ;)
<_RESET> someone can see in our synaptic is there bttv?
<_RESET> tnx
<socomm> paradoxmo: See you.
<_RESET> paradoxmo, can u see?
<Gwildor> bttv isnt there
<_RESET> :|
<_RESET> how can i install
<linux_mafia> anyone using beagle?
<_RESET> it
<Gwildor> find a .deb
<paradoxmo> /close
<paradoxmo> er.
<confrey> help me please; I'm trying to use my quantum lct10 at ata66; it only works as ata33 (udma2), hdparm doesn't set the ata66 mode with -X68
<Gwildor> maybe you can get it from debian repo.......but not recommended
<paradoxmo> i feel like an idiot. what is the irc command for leaving
<Kamion> paradoxmo: /part
<_RESET> i've found this: http://dl.bytesex.org/releases/video4linux/
<neoxed> or /quit
<Kamion> paradoxmo: (or /quit to quit IRC altogether, not just one channel)
<paradoxmo> duh. part.
<paradoxmo> have i not used irc for this long.
<paradoxmo> thanks folks
<mooch> lamont: ping
<_RESET> is there a command for leave the module load
<speel> hey is there a easy way to add fat32 support?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi, does someone have installed mono on ubuntu ?
<stvn> yep
<linux_mafia> yes
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> stvn, how do i install gtkhtml ? i tried with apt-get install gtkhtml-sharp, libgtkhtml-cli
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> but apt-get told me than couldn't find the package
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> i already added the universe repository with sipnaptic
<Synek> AlbertEin_ZaYa: did you apt-get update after adding universe?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> Synek, yes, i did it, i installed mono, and some other mono libs, so the packages list it's already updated
<Synek> Hm
<linux_mafia> AlbertEin_ZaYa, its cil, not cli, and those packages dont exist in ubuntu, its cvs for you
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: er.. apt-get install gtkhtml2-0
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> linux_mafia, sorry it was a typing error
<Synek> gtkhtml3.2
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> i alrready installed gtkhtml but i need gtkhtml-sharp
<linux_mafia> AlbertEin_ZaYa, what are wanting to run?
<stvn> jab: sorry, de uitdaging was idd de snelste gnome IIRC
<stvn> jab: never mind
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: for what? (there's no gtkhtml-sharp on my system
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> stvn, you need it for monodoc
<linux_mafia> AlbertEin_ZaYa, you have to build gtk-sharp from cvs
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: apt-get isntall monodoc doesn't say so
<_RESET> usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/Modules.conf
<_RESET> where is?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> stvn, nop, i already installed monodoc but mono doc crashes because i don't have gtkhtml
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: ah, moment i'll install it
<Synek> AlbertEin_ZaYa: try gtk-sharp
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> i alrready got it that one
<Synek> libgnome-cil?
<Synek> usr/share/dotnet/mono/gtk-sharp/gtkhtml-sharp.dll    libs/libgnome-cil
<linux_mafia> there is no gtk-sharp package, its libgtk-cil
<speel> what is mono?
<Synek> according to packages.debian.org
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> yeah!! that one!
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> thanks
<Synek> :)
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> libgtkhtml3.0-4
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> crappy vercion number
<stvn> heh
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hmm, let me try
<stvn> onze udev hugger ;)
<Synek> good luck, then, and good night :)
<linux_mafia> AlbertEin_ZaYa, realistically though, im using pretty much all mono deps to run beagle, youre better off using cvs
<stvn> sjoerd: ze maken wel zeer vette grafieken ;)
<sjoerd> stvn: wrong channel
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> linux_mafia, i'm going to try that package, if it doesn't work, i'll install it from source
<linux_mafia> AlbertEin_ZaYa, hang on im getting ahead of myself, yes libgtk-cil will provide what you want, no cvs involved
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> but i really wanted to avoid that stuff, i used slackware, and i build the packages for mono, and that was a pain, i had to do 13 packages
<linux_mafia> i was thinking of gsf-sharp
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: monodoc runs fine here
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: so with packages only it should work ;)
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> ok, i get it working!!
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: but be aware i run hoary and a lot of mono ( / beagle ;) ) stuff here
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> it juswt was missing the libgnome-cil
<stvn> k
<linux_mafia> stvn, so you using beagle?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hmm what's the name of the monodevelop package?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> it cannot fing apt-get install monodevelop
<stvn> yeah untill last week, got a new kernel, need to recompile stuff i'm afraid
<linux_mafia> stvn, recompile? why?
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: get aptitude or synaptic to search, or apt-search (?)
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> stvn, thanks
<linux_mafia> stvn, you using reiser? inotify is in the hoary kernel now
<stvn> linux_mafia: er.. i miss some # stuff i think
<stvn> inotify indeed
#ubuntu 2004-12-24
<stvn> linux_mafia: hm, beagle/best was complaining didn't really look into it since i blamed the new kernel
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> nop, sypnaptic didn't find it
<linux_mafia> stvn, im using a stock hoary kernel, if you dont use reiser or a another fs (you have to compile in extended attribute support) it should be fine as it is
<stvn> linux_mafia: ah ok, will try again than
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: ah ok, sorry monodevelop isn't in the stock ubuntu IIRC, check the wiki
<AndyR> anyone using ess maestro sound?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> stvn, ok, thanks, so i need to bould from source?
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: no, do you have hoary?
<thenuke> http://www.koreus.com/files/200406/umbilical_brothers.html
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> stvn, hoary ?? what is that?
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: hoary is the upcoming ubuntu release, unstable developer kinda thing
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> ahh no, i have warty dog or something
<devFran> hola
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: but it appears not, you can have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreakMyUbuntu
<linux_mafia> monodevelop is in hoary's universe, or you can use tsengs repo
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: i think it has monodevelop
<stvn> AlbertEin_ZaYa: or you could go for hoary it does contain monodevelop but it's still in an unstable state
<linux_mafia> http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<devFran> First, hello, i'm from spain, sorry my bad english. I have a new Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M 7427, and I install XP and ubuntu, but the pc when i restart don't work, show two lines of grub, and lock. The amilo is a laptop, and the installation of xp first and later ubutu are without parametres.
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> thanx linux_mafia
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> dpkg -i ?
<linux_mafia> although even if you use tsengs repo, monodevelop probably depends on other stuffonly available in hoary
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> well, if that doesn work, i'll install it from source
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> i've already did it on slackware
<tuppa> gah
<tuppa> anyone installed hoary on an IBM thinkpad r40?
<stvn> devFran: if you are very unsure of your english, you could try #ubuntu-es but otherwise we are willing to help
<tuppa> ACPI still doesn't let me suspend
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> agrrr!!! now k3b :(
* stvn goes to bed night all
<linux_mafia> tuppa, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops/ mentions the r40, you looked at that?
<tuppa> linux_mafia:  yep
<Syberius> does anyone know how to keymap / bind the additional keys on logitech keyboards?
<linux_mafia> tuppa, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2881&highlight=r40
<devFran> Thanks for all, AlbertEin_Zaya and cia ;)
<scoon> Syberius, using metacity ?
<devFran> I tri with ubuntu -es
* tuppa looks
<scoon> Syberius, yes
<Syberius> scoon: how do you go about switching window manager then?
<scoon> Syberius, i use the BT cordless elites w/ metacity.  And almost all the keys are mapped
<scoon> Syberius, http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=14
<farruinn> does someone know where "stickies" applet keeps its data?
<scoon> Syberius, see if that will help you.  But different wm's have different ways they suggest switching away from metacity
<Syberius> tbh im quite happy with gnome,
<farruinn> my x is borked because I installed some packages from hoary but I was stupid enough to only save the list of packages installed in a stickie
<socomm> ...
<farruinn> n/m that, I paniced and asked before I tried to find it myself
<titanfox> hello, I was just curious on what core Ubuntu 4.10 is built
<socomm> Debian Unstable.
<titanfox> oh, so its a debian core
<titanfox> but why unstable ?
<titanfox> will the next ubuntu release be based on a stable core ?
<paspourtoi> gen: what are you doing? ctcp versioning the whole channel? !!
<farruinn> titanfox, 4.10 was debian unstable made stable =)
<rjek> gen did that the other day, too, IIRC.
<socomm> titanfox: No Ubuntu is meant to be on the bleeding edge. Only stable-ized for day to day use.
<farruinn> any apt wizards that can help?  I get an error "Invalide record in the preferences file, no Package header."
<Kamion> titanfox: we start with unstable so that we're free to make our own release management decisions (mostly) independently of whatever mode Debian happens to be in.
<lizdeika> reiserfs4 in hoary ?
<titanfox> but if I download for example VLC, what package should I use ?
<neoxed> any one know how i can share a folder over the network in linux
<titanfox> the woody or the unstable sid ?
<Kamion> lizdeika: likely to depend on whether it gets into the upstream kernel.
<farruinn> oy, n/m again, sorry
<Kamion> we don't have filesystem experts on staff to evaluate its suitability, so trusting Linus et al to decide is probably a better plan
<lizdeika> hehe. ok
<neoxed> if i download Video Lan Player For Red Hat Linux it wont work for ubuntu will it?
<lizdeika> neoxed: you should install ubuntu's deb
<farruinn> neoxed: always always, if there is a deb for something it's better to go with that
<farruinn> otherwise you're just asking for a broken system
<neoxed> all i see is red hat
<neoxed> mandrake
<neoxed> gnu/linux
<lizdeika> O_O
<neoxed> familliar linux
<neoxed> but no ubuntu
<farruinn> neoxed, to search for a program, use synaptic or apt-cache search
<neoxed> its got the Source code on here but i dont know how to compile it heh
<lizdeika> neoxed: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<socomm> neoxed: Sometimes it will but you gotta use something like alien for it to install under your distro.
<neoxed> okia
<AndyR> lo ppl
* AndyR has sound working now after using acpi=force in grub
<tuppa> linux_mafia:  thanks
<infie> anyone know of an editor which can be used to edit files over ssh
<rjek> infie: Both Vim and Emacs let you do that.
<infie> I'm setting up an environment for an Electronics head to edit a lua script remotely
<farruinn> infie, nano is a bit more user friendly if you don't know vim or emacs
<infie> I don't think Vim or emacs would be appropriate
<paspourtoi> infie: nano then
<nicktaylor> Hey everyone.  My parents have this old HP that has a busted on-board video chip.  Do you guys know of anyway that I could boot into Linux (which is not installed currently) and set it up as a file server over ssh?
<socomm> nicktaylor: Maybe via paralell port.
<decklin> nicktaylor: serial console? you'll have to buy a null modem cable.
<amish_geek> Anyone familiar with installing Ubuntu on a hardware raid 1 setup?
<infie> now nano doesn't seem to want to edit files over ssh
<infie> I meant in this fashion:
<nicktaylor> socomm, decklin: Thanks.  I'll look into both.
<lil_anthony> what does it mean when you type mozilla-firefox and get segmentation fault?
<infie> nano roy@geomonitor:/mnt/vibmon.lua
<jon1012> lil_anthony, memory error, usually produced by conflicting version of dependencies
<decklin> infie: you want something like shfs then.
<amish_geek> why wont ubuntu make use of my hardware raid?
<paspourtoi> infie: ssh foo@bar nano /file/to/edit
<lil_anthony> ok thanks
<Kamion> nano isn't that clever
<infie> oh.. silly me
<jon1012> paspourtoi, ah pour qui alors ? mdrrr
<paspourtoi> pour personne !
<Kamion> paspourtoi: you need ssh -t there
<paspourtoi> ;)
<usual> man, that new white theme in xchat was driving me crazy in hoary
<jon1012> expdr
<Kamion> at least if you want to do it with a single command
<infie> thanks...
<paspourtoi> Kamion: good point
<jon1012> usual, hey it's better than dark :p
<jon1012> usual, I love the new white theme :p
<lizdeika> way better
<paspourtoi> Kamion: why not just ssh in then edit?
<usual> jon1012, I hated it, I changed it back
<amish_geek> can anyone help me?
<jon1012> usual, there should be a theme selector ;)
<usual> jon1012, agreed
<socomm> jon1012: Nothing stopping you from writing one.
<infie> paspourtoi: This is for someone who has never once used unix
<jon1012> socomm, right :)
<infie> ie my boss
<jon1012> socomm, maybe I will write one so :p
<Kamion> paspourtoi: that works too, take your pick
<amish_geek> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a raid setup?
<socomm> infie: How about MS-Word2k?
<infie> eh?
<paspourtoi> Kamion: the -t option is good if you want out after editing I guess
<infie> That includes remote-ssh editing?
<lizdeika> damn i dont understand what happened to menu in hoary "Computer" became "Actions"
<socomm> infie: I was kidding ...
<infie> ah well, looks like he's going to have to use a console editor
<Amaranth> lizdeika: GNOME got a new menu design and the Ubuntu changes haven't been applied to it yet
<paspourtoi> infie: you'd have to be accurate with the path to the file: I think it's easier to log in over ssh then cd to the dir, ls , start nano
<socomm> infie: Anyways if you want your boss to edit something just use nano, it has the list of commands on the lower section of the screen.
<socomm> paspourtoi: Assuming that the server has a copy of nano installed.
<lizdeika> ahh ok then. waiting
<infie> pasourtoi: It is for a specific file on a tiny embedded device used in mine sites
<paspourtoi> socomm: indeed
<infie> a lua script to control the parameters
<GotD0t> anybody know anything about wine, and why it keeps telling me it cant find the windows, system, and dos drives, and then cannot find what im trying to run, even though it exists
<socomm> GotD0t: Did you use winesetuptk?
<GotD0t> socomm: yea
<infie> Anyway, just on the side
<socomm> GotD0t: Make sure you used it as the same user who's trying to run wine.
<kleedrac> Any reason why gmplayer tries loading mplayer.conf then exits with the message Illegal instruction
<amish_geek> anyone have any experience with raid?
<socomm> amish_geek: Try the ubuntu mailing list.
<DonL> Hi. This is my first time here. Just downloaded Warty today, and I'm mighty impressed
<amish_geek> socomm: whats the address?
<jon1012> (for wine, the best thing to use is crossover for the apps ^^)
<kleedrac> DonL: I'm with you ... installed earlier today :)
<socomm> amish_geek: ubuntlinux.org search for it there.
<DonL> Had a major Fedora crash, and wasn't ready to go back there.
<jon1012> GotD0t, (maybe try http://www.codeweavers.com)
<kleedrac> DonL: heh ... same here!!
<DonL> lol
<infie> Warty is very nice
<kleedrac> Now I just need to get gmplayer working and I think I'm about done :)
<infie> Grub vomited on my old bios/new HDD combo
<DonL> Yes. I've been wanting to like Debian for a long time
<infie> But other than that, def. nice
<kleedrac> lol ... last time I tried Debian it didn't support my USB kb/mouse so I went back to Suse
<kleedrac> I think Ubuntu might just keep me away from Suse for a while :)
<DonL> infie, too bad. Mine went in and set itself up really nicely
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: i tried suse for 3 days before i put ubuntu on, i cried daily (came from 2.5 years of debian unstable  and 1.5 years of debian testing/stable)
<Quest-Master> I hated Suse too.. my first Linux distro
<DonL> I've always used rpm's - first Mandrake for about 3 years, then Fedora for one.
<jon1012> DonL, always used rpms too :)
<|QuaD-> DonL: i started on mandrake, then to debian
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: i tried suse for no more then 3 days
<jon1012> DonL, until ubuntu of course :p
<|QuaD-> after day 1 i knew i had to get a new distro
<DonL> I learned to love apt-get and synaptic with the version on Fedora
<DonL> It didnt' work as well as it does on this distro though
<Yakfisher> whats wrong with suse?!
<ficusplanet> I'm trying to set up some nfs shares, but when I try to mount it, I get: mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused.  Any ideas?
<scoon> ficusplanet, either your firewall is blocking that traffic or you do not have all of the daemons needed for nfs started
<AndyR> can anyone do a skype call to me to test, im not having much luck with echo123
<marsjays> i'm having some trouble with my prism54 wifi card.. when i insert it the modules load and it shows up when i run iwconfig, but it says "status: not ready!", i think the firmware doesn't load correctly.. anyone know how to fix it?
<AndyR> skype id = andrew_rogers
<ficusplanet> scoon, How can I check to see if my firewall is blocking it?
<scoon> ficusplanet, different firewalls have different places that they log that kinda of thing to
<scoon> ficusplanet, check the docs for the firewall that you are using.
<marcellus> Any tips on getting a jdk etc installed on amd64? I just get broken dependencies (I use hoary).
<ficusplanet> scoon, I don't know if I'm using any.  I just installed warty.
<Amaranth> marcellus: does sun's java support amd64?
<scoon> ficusplanet, then you are not.
<Amaranth> marcellus: it wouldn't be a deb package, it would be a bin
<scoon> ficusplanet, the default install does not use firewall if i remember correctly.
<marcellus> Amaranth: Well there are packages for debian and I can always use the IA32 mode, I guess.
<ficusplanet> Hmm ... then what could I be missing?  I have nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server installed.
<usual> yay the menu is fixed in hoary
<usual> hip hip hoaryy
<Amaranth> marcellus: You'll need an entire 32-bit toolchain
<ficusplanet> usual, Is it Apps, Places, System?
<usual> ficusplanet, yeds
<usual> yes
<ficusplanet> usual, Great.  Right as I go back to warty, the new menus go in.
<usual> ficusplanet, you went to warty because of menus?
<ficusplanet> usual, No, because of crashing.
<gen> you were using unstable, what do you expect?
<gen> :)
<ficusplanet> gen, I'm not complaining.  I just had to move back so I can get some work done tomorrow.
<gen> makes sense.
<DonL> I'm off to play some more with this distro, but I'm glad I found it and this irc
<scoon> ficusplanet, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/
<scoon> ficusplanet, bookmark tldp.org that will quickly become one of your favorite ref's
<ficusplanet> scoon, Thanks.
<neoxed> how can i share a folder over my network?
<scoon> ficusplanet, np.
<neoxed> any one know how i can do that?
<neoxed> iv been trying for like 20 mins cant figgur it out
<neoxed> hehe
<s0cks> 160 GB Western Digital for 50 bucks
<Gwildor|elsewher> but it
<Gwildor|elsewher> buy it
<Gwildor|elsewher> get me one too
<Gwildor|elsewher> its christmas
<gen> i just bought a 400 from seagate
<marsjays> anyone got a clue on how to get cpu frequency scaling working on an amd athlon xp-m based machine?
<s0cks> SWEET!
<s0cks> I just got 750 gig storage up to a TB.\
<s0cks> Raid, only with less expensive drives.
<leverkusen> modprobe powernow-k7; apt-get install powernowd
<leverkusen> there is another module that selects the policy (performance, powersave)
<leverkusen> I don't remember the name
<leverkusen> just src bash_completion and let it respond
<marsjays> leverkusen: ok, i'll check it out..
<scoon> neoxed, look into samba or nfs
<marsjays> leverkusen: ah, perfect, thanks! i was struggling with cpufreqd, but apparently that wasn't right :)
<bpd1069> is it cpu intensive to run my own DNS?
<leverkusen> yeah, I tried some of them but powernowd gave me the silence I needed
<carthikSchool> bpd1069, not at all
<linux_twin02> hi i just installed ubuntu 4.10 and it's not able to startx
<marsjays> now it's only the matter of the wifi firmware which wont load :-/
<leverkusen> I'm a bit disappointed besides the centrino performance I've seen in newer laptops
<bpd1069> carthikSchool: thanks...  didn't want to invest the time and effort if it would make my system crawl
<carthikSchool> bpd1069, I have it running on my server (not at home) and it takes very little cputime
<bpd1069> linux_twin02: a goo place to start is to check out the /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<bpd1069> err googd
<bpd1069> ack
<amathis> how can I see how much HD space I am using?
<marsjays> amathis: df -h
<amathis> marsjays: gracias
<bpd1069> carthikSchool: cool... want to make my webbrowsing a bit snappier... relying on my ISPs  DNS is a bit problematic at times
<GotD0t> anybody know a tool for ripping a dvd to the hard disk?
<tuppa> k3b?
<tuppa> dvdrip?
<tuppa> both are interfaces to transcode
<scoon> tuppa, dvdbackup + mkisofs
<Amaranth> dd if=/dev/hdc of=dvdrip.iso ;)
<tuppa> Amaranth:  depends... if your DVD is encrypted, then it's not going to work very well at all...
<Amaranth> sure it will
<Amaranth> dd doesn't care about encryption, it'll be a bit for bit copy of the original, encryption and all
<tuppa> Amaranth:  yes, but you'll get a metric ton of I/O errors from the drive
<Amaranth> heh
<tuppa> and dd won't be able to read a thing
<tuppa> because your drive won't hand anything to dd
<scoon> tuppa, Amaranth is correct.  The problem w/ that approach is when you need to compress the dvd for fit on a single layer disc
* Amaranth took his DVD-ROM drive out
<tuppa> depends on what DVD you're talking about
<Amaranth> so i can't test
<tuppa> if it's data, then dd works fine
<tuppa> if it's a movie DVD from Hollywood... thaen you've gotta get libdvdread to decrypt it first
<tuppa> i.e. the drive must have the key to decrypt the CSS
<infie> bleh.
<tuppa> otherwise it's all I/O errors from dd
<tuppa> (I've done it before)
<infie> I run a script which should detach a process and exit, by using ssh roy@device /mnt/runterm.sh
<infie> Where runterm just does a "/mnt/vib /mnt/interface/term.lua&"
<neoxed> how can i find out what my router ip is
<neoxed> ?
<Amaranth> neoxed: it should be 192.168.0.1
<infie> However the ssh process blocks, waiting for /mnt/vib /mnt/interface/term.lua& to complete
<scoon> neoxed, what kind of router is it ?
<infie> despite the "&"
<neoxed> linksys router
<jon1012>  good night everybody :)
<Quest-Master> Can I get the link to the Ship-It page where my friend can check the status of his order?
<scoon> neoxed, probably check w/ linksys.com com for your router
<scoon> neoxed, but i bet yours could be 192.168.1.1
<AndyR> anyone able to call me using skype to test it out?
<neoxed> i know that im trying to find out what ip the router gave me
<RubenV> Quest-Master: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<neoxed> Kernel IP routing table
<neoxed> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<neoxed> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<neoxed> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<neoxed> thats whats in there
<GotD0t> why is it k3b btw?
<tuppa> k3b has preminary support for transcode
<tuppa> not as good as dvdrip, then again not as complex
<GotD0t> no, i mean why is it called k3b
<tuppa> although I haven't used k3b before
<tuppa> no idea, ask the guy who wrote  it ;)
<scoon> neoxed, go to linksys.com and read the manual for your router.
<scoon> neoxed, your router's ip is 192.168.1.1, by default linksys uses dhcp
<GotD0t> wow... k3b is SLOW
* Sophistication cough * bs*
<Sophistication> GotD0t, what flags did you use when you recompiled k3b btw?
<GotD0t> Sophistication: i didnt recompile k3b...
<n-y-c-boy> wow
<GotD0t> ?
<neoxed> kkk
<GotD0t> this isn't gentoo...
<Sophistication> GotD0t, then why say its slow on the default & not try to speed up for your cpu?
<Sophistication> GotD0t, :) Im just saying its linux & its possible to speed things up sometimes thats all
<GotD0t> Sophistication: it shouldnt be so poorly made that it takes 45 minutes to rip a dvd that has no sort of encryption
<Sophistication> GotD0t, You do know k3b uses cdrecord?
<GotD0t> yea...
<scoon> GotD0t, maybe it is your burner ?  anything in dmesg, do you have dma on your drives ?
<GotD0t> no dma as far as i know
<Sophistication> GotD0t, have you tryed a new firmware on the dvd drive
<scoon> GotD0t, well that will do it.
<steakum> what does everyone use in ubuntu to burn ISO's?
<GotD0t> all im saying is windows takes 5 minutes to rip a dvd that IS encoded
<scoon> GotD0t, why not just be certain and do a hdparm /dev/whatever-your-drives-devices-id's-are
<scoon> GotD0t, and check
<scoon> GotD0t, if dma is not enabled then you should look into enabling.
<GotD0t> scoon: what am i looking for in hdparm?
<trans_err> steakum, gnome?
<trans_err> just right click on an ISO and burn it
<scoon> GotD0t, if dma is enabled
<steakum> oh
<steakum> ok
<steakum> thanks
<scoon> GotD0t, you were not certain
<GotD0t> scoon: no its not
<infie> Is there a reason ubuntu packages XFree86 rather than X.org?
<infie> I am guessing that is a can of worms.
<tuppa> infie:  try hoary ;)
<GotD0t> infie: hoary has it
<GotD0t> scoon: what is dma and how do i enable it
<infie> hoary is the next version of U?
<zenwhen> infie, yes
<Sophistication> infie, I say give it time for a move to xorg Im sure
<scoon> GotD0t, check out man hdparm
<scoon> GotD0t, that will tell you how to enable it.
<GotD0t> scoon: it says its off
<scoon> GotD0t, and of course google will help you decide if dma is something you want
<GotD0t> scoon: can you explain it briefly?
<infie> Anyway, I'm finding Ubuntu very useful for my job- nice work and so forth to whoever put it together
<Sophistication> example /sbin/hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<scoon> GotD0t, the short answer is that is makes everything go faster.
<GotD0t> scoon: there is a catch, considering its not defaulted on
<tuppa> scoon:  let me tell you that typing dma in google and then press "I'm feeling lucky" is not what you would expect ;)
<scoon> GotD0t, well no.
<scoon> tuppa, but you could try dma + linux
<scoon> tuppa, that would cut it down a bit.
<GotD0t> scoon: there isn't a catch?
<scoon> GotD0t, it is probably not enabled becuase your hw is old or can't use it.
<scoon> GotD0t, but you SHOULD check out man hdparm
<GotD0t> scoon: its an 8x dvd burner... it cant be THAT old
<tuppa> scoon:  I was just mucking around
<scoon> GotD0t, well i don't know why yours would be disabled.  when i installed warty, mine was enabled.  look, read the man page for hdparm
<ultrafunk> GotD0t: you could probably also try "-u1" with hdparm, if your DVD and a faster device (say, an HDD) are on the same controller
<Sophistication> GotD0t, whos the maker of the drive?
<GotD0t> Sophistication: light-on
<Sophistication> GotD0t, Check in your bios to see if DMA is supported there first before the OS
<GotD0t> Sophistication: ah... that requires reboot
<GotD0t> ill just have to tell my sisters girlfriend shes gotta wait for her dvd
<scoon> GotD0t, unless she is hot, then invite her to make a diff one !!!!!!!!!!!1
<GotD0t> wow
<GotD0t> pervert
<scoon> GotD0t, i said if she is hot
<scoon> GotD0t, not -> IF
<GotD0t> like i said, pervert
<Sophistication> Im shocked a pervert is on irc quite frankly
* GotD0t thinks Sophistication is one as well
<linux_mafia> what pervert? where?
<scoon> GotD0t, i guess she is not hot then
<scoon> eh, reboot and check for a dma
* Sophistication nods
<arthur> how do i get mplayer to install using apt?
<linux_mafia> arthur, its in multiverse
<ineedhelp> im having a problem installing mplayer following the writeup on ubuntuforums.org, its telling me that libpng isnt installed
<ineedhelp> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 this is the thread im refering to
<arthur> trying to install with multiverse, but no success too.. :(
* amathis compiled mplayer
<amathis> it isn't that hard
<arthur> i get some broken-packages
<ineedhelp> i found my problem
<ineedhelp> i needed libpng12-dev
<arthur> Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but its not going to install
<arthur> same with: libfribidi0, libggi2, libungif4g
<GotD0t> arthur: its not going to install, or its uninstallable?
<arthur> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<arthur>   mplayer-nogui: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not going to be installed
<arthur>                  Depends: libfribidi0 (>= 0.10.4-5) but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed
<arthur>                  Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not going to be installed
<arthur>                  Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3) but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<crazney> hrm, for some reason in the standard virtual consoles (not x), my | key (shift \) gives me a ~, \ gives me #. it works normally in X. what could be going on there? dodgy keymap?
<Sophistication> ps2 or usb
<crazney> ps2
<arthur> how to solve that broken packages?
<Einzelganger> I have installed flash, but I seem to be missing some fonts, for example in macromedia.com, the menu in the top doesn't display the text, just an "empty menu-structure"
<crazney> hrm, and my " comes out as @
<crazney> crazy
<pepsi_> hrm
<Einzelganger> even in the right-click => settings of flash, there is no text visable
<arthur> GotD0t, you know how to solve that broken packs?
<pepsi_> is there a command that will tell me if a window with a certain name is active? and one to bring that window to the front? ie. i want an application launcher that will open gcalctool if it is not already open and bring it to the front if it is already open
<Amaranth> yippee, the GNOME menus are almost usable again in hoary
<neoxed> how do you install a run/run.bat?
<neoxed> root@NeoXed:/home/neoxed/j-ftp # dir
<neoxed> build      doc                  hs_err_pid32439.log  LICENSE  src
<neoxed> build.xml  hs_err_pid13614.log  hs_err_pid7083.log   readme   TODO
<neoxed> CHANGELOG  hs_err_pid19369.log  jalopy               run
<neoxed> CVS        hs_err_pid32343.log  lib                  run.bat
<netsplit> Did you read the readme?
<neoxed> nope
<neoxed> lol
<neoxed> brb
<punkrockguy318> what's the diffence between universe and multiverse?
<linux_mafia> Amaranth, whats almost mean?
<mjr> punkrockguy318, free/non-free
<Amaranth> linux_mafia: You still can't remove items.
<neoxed> ba
<punkrockguy318> mjh oh
<neoxed> whats the name of a good ftp program
<neoxed> to download and upload things like BPFTP for windows
<punkrockguy318> mjr, so can I install java through  multiverse?
<punkrockguy318> neoxed, are you looking for a gui of cli?
<mjr> punkrockguy318, don't know
<neoxed> gui
<punkrockguy318> neoxed, gftp is really nice
<neoxed> ok thank
<linux_mafia> punkrockguy318, universe == if it breaks you get to keep the pieces, multiverse == the devs kicking them away from your hands as you crawl on the floor trying to pick them up, heh
<neoxed> thanks.
<punkrockguy318> linux_mafia, lo
<MasterFox> Greetings
<huamn> Hello
<punkrockguy318> can I get java through multiverse?
<neoxed> any one know any ftp servers i can connect to so i can see if this thing is working right
<punkrockguy318> idsoftware.com
<squeegy> ftp.kernel.org
<neoxed> thanks
<huamn> I've got this little problem with Ubuntu running on AMD64... just about every program bitches about shared libraries... For example the Firefox 1.0 installer says something like this: ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<huamn> that libgtx is in /usr/lib/, I checked.. but it's not found... does anybody know why?
<punkrockguy318> does ubuntu have an fstab tool?
<linux_mafia> Amaranth, hmmm, apps, places, system, i think i preffered the setup before
<linux_mafia> punkrockguy318, no java through multiverse, and nano, gedit, vi for fstab
<punkrockguy318> linux_mafia, okay
<punkrockguy318> i'm really pleased with ubuntu
<punkrockguy318> it doesn't take the power away... like overwriting conf files all the time like YaST
<farruinn> Is there a way to run the automatic X configuration that runs during the installation?  My X is borked and I've dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xfree86 at least three times to no avail.
<farruinn> no errors in the log either (less XFree86.0.log | grep EE gives nothing)
<punkrockguy318> how can I add a menu entry globally? (for all users)?
* farruinn will reboot from CD and see what he can see
<punkrockguy318> hello
<Pluk> hi punkrockguy318
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, has the ATI FGLRX drives been modified to actually work well yet?
<DeepSpaceAnt> and work for x300 cards properly (like me 9700 pro)
<DeepSpaceAnt> my*
<punkrockguy318> how can I install the new firefox?
<RuffianSoldier> ummm
<tuppa> errr...
<tuppa> apt-get install mozilla-firefox? :)
<lek> arg..
<lek> punkrock, can add "deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe" to sources.list (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) in terminal
<lek> then sudo apt-get update
<lek> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lek> would work.
<punkrockguy318> warty-backports/
<lek> Yes.
<punkrockguy318> warty-backports?
<punkrockguy318> what's that?
<NixerX> HEy all.
<punkrockguy318> lek?
<lek> what
<lek> just do what i said
<punkrockguy318> what's warty-backports
<punkrockguy318> yeah i know, but I'm just wondering what it is
<lek> backports from hoary that are safe on warty with its on repository
<punkrockguy318> oh
<punkrockguy318> awesome :)
<punkrockguy318> stable?
<lek> yes
<punkrockguy318> good
<lek> only a few main programs
<punkrockguy318> thanks a lot!
<lek> xchat, firefox, etc
<lek> no problem
<DeepSpaceAnt> man I wish the  dev team could work on the fglrx driver
<khad> Anyone want to field a Fedora dual-boot question?
<DeepSpaceAnt> only reason I cant really use ubuntu
<|QuaD|> khad: i can try
<khad> |Quad|: I installed Fedora. No problem. THen I installed Ubuntu in leftover space. How do I access my Fedora installation since GRUB didn't autodetect it?
<NixerX> What packages do i need to play mp3's?
<lek> nixerx, depends on the program you use to play, some come with decoders
<lek> xmms, etc
<NixerX> ok.
<DeepSpaceAnt> khad do u know what partitions fedora is on
<khad> |QuaD|: Um. Let me check
<DeepSpaceAnt> khad like hd1 etc..
<punkrockguy318> lek, that's awesome!! the only packages I actually cared about (gaim, synaptic, firefox, xchat) are getting upgraded :) an no stupid libraries and getting upgraded to bork everything
<punkrockguy318> and I can use my old configs from arch
<Gmail> woooooow got my self +q in #gentoo
<Gmail> party in my new house
<lek> punkrockguy318, yep.
<punkrockguy318> i have an apt-get question
<DeepSpaceAnt> khad edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf or something like that file and add in another line for fedora pointing to the right partition
<lek> what is it?
<|QuaD|> khad: also what does your grub file look like
<natex> khad, actually edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<punkrockguy318> let's say we have repo A and repo B.  Repo A has package X version 1.  Repo B has package X version 2... which one will be installed when I apt-get install X?
<DeepSpaceAnt> natex: opps ty, that's what I ment im not in ubuntu rite now
<khad> I am not sure because FC2 uses weird LVM stuff
<natex> DeepSpaceAnt, np
<|QuaD|> punkrockguy318: i believe version 2 (unless you modify pinning)
<khad> I don't quit get it
<lek> punk, latest version
<punkrockguy318> lek, okay
<khad>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<khad> /dev/hdb1               1          13      104391   83  Linux
<khad> /dev/hdb2              14        1837    14651280   83  Linux
<khad> /dev/hdb3   *        1838        4803    23824395   83  Linux
<khad> /dev/hdb4            4804        4865      498015    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<khad> /dev/hdb5            4804        4865      497983+  82  Linux swap
<|QuaD|> khad: NOOOO
<khad> It is somewhere in there
<punkrockguy318> another question:  is this any burning software available besides nautius (without installing kde)?
<lek> if there happens to be a conflict, you could comment on a repos for temp
<punkrockguy318> thanks
<lek> punkrock, k3b is honestly the best, requires the kde stuff though.
<DeepSpaceAnt> punkrockguy318 u could alwys install k3b..
<natex> punkrockguy318, try http://biddell.co.uk/gnomebaker.php
<|QuaD|> khad: where was redhad installed to?
<punkrockguy318> natex are there debs available?
<khad> I installed it on the whole drive (plus a swap) and then resized the partition with Ubuntu's installer
<natex> punkrockguy318, hold on
<khad> I think they share the swap partition
<|QuaD|> khad: ?
<khad> Quite frankly I don't know why W95 is listed on the drive
<|QuaD|> do u have a fat partition?
<khad> I never put one on that drive.
<fast> can i use k3b with ubuntu?
<khad> I have NTFS and FAT32 on hda
<lek> fast, yes
<RuffianSoldier> fast - I did
<punkrockguy318> thanks a lot guys... you rock :)
<lek> no problem
<RuffianSoldier> k3b = only good K App
<lek> agreeing with ruffian here
<lek> oh and kbounce :)
<gnoob> hey, how do i get root permissions in ubuntu?
<fast> hmm... must say i quite like kde
<khad> It looks like the sawp is just listed as being inside of the extended partition. Defaults to calling it W95?
<lek> gnoob, use sudo
<fast> just installed ubuntu out of curiosit
<gnoob> lek; ok
<fast> i like it
<lek> fast, who doesn't? :)
<fast> but feel a bit restricted
<lek> fast, how so?
<fast> by synaptic
<gnoob> lek; su tells me i need a password. I don't have the password.
<khad> The only boot partition listed is hdb3, I think that is Ubuntu?
<lek> gnoob, sudo -s
<lek> then use default password your set for your user
<lek> you set*
<fast> do u guys generally use synaptic?
<lek> fast, no
<punkrockguy318> ah :-D new xchat firefox and gaim :-D i'm happy
<gnoob> lek; so now i could set my password with no problems right?
<fast> ok say u want to install firefox 1.0... what do you do? download the source?
<lek> gnoob, password for?
<fast> i am used to gentoo... just emerge -u...
<gnoob> lek; for root
<lek> gnoob, why do you want a root account?
<lek> you don't need one
<punkrockguy318> fast, lek will give you a line to add your your sources.list
<lek> and it's not safe
<natex> gnoob, ubuntu doesn't use su it uses sudo. If you really need a root account you can 'sudo passwd root'
<gnoob> lek; i don't know, it on other linux distros.
<gnoob> ok
<natex> gnoob, but sudo is "supposed" to be secure
<khad> Hm.. I guess I'll find help somewhere else...?
<fast> lek, can i have line for sources list?
<lek> line for?
<punkrockguy318> why is a root account insecure?
<punkrockguy318> lek, for the backports
<gnoob> natex; cool.  Is that question asked a lot?
<natex> not sure :)
<DeepSpaceAnt> natex - last time I checked my friend was able to do "su -" "pasword" and it workd..dunno why
<gnoob> sudo -s workd
<lek> it is "deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe"
<gnoob> to get me a # prompt
<natex> khad, you need to tell us which partition is Redhat
<khad> I'm trying to figure it out because FC3 (maybe earlier versions as well) use some weird LVM stuff so it's not a simple matter of a single partition.
<punkrockguy318> how is a root account insecure?
<lek> how is it not?
<natex> khad, which is Ubuntu then? And is there only two linux OS on this box?
<khad> It looked as though there was a small boot partition that pointed to the actual partition. Am I crazy?
<lek> punkrock, you must be a windows native kind of guy
<khad> I have two hard drives. I am ignoring hda for the purpose of this discussion because it is only NTFS and FAT32 for Windows stuff
<natex> khad, ok good
<khad> On my hdb there is FC3 and Ubuntu only
<RuffianSoldier> FC3?
<RuffianSoldier> TRAITOR!
<lek> haha
<RuffianSoldier> FC3 killed my Ubuntu box!
<natex> khad, and you are in ubuntu now?
<lek> fc3 kills anything that lives
<|QuaD|> why would you want fc3 and ubuntu?
<punkrockguy318> okay.. i installed the "qc-usb-source" package... how do I compile and install it?
<khad> natex:  Yes, I cannot access my FC3 installation becuase I am stupid and Ubuntu/GRUB did not autodetect it.
<natex> khad, ok do a 'df' in a console for me.
<punkrockguy318> hmm ubuntu detected my other linux partition
<khad> I want to test KDE and XFCE and FC3 seems to better support them
<lek> punkrock, ./ configure && make && sudo make install
<punkrockguy318> lek, where is it installed to?
<khad> (i.e.: I can just click a checkbox when I install FC3 to also get KDE and XFCE)
<lek> you'll see when it installs
<Agrajag> /usr/local usually
<fast> lek, this backports thing is what exactly? and why isn't it there by default?
<natex> khad, "df" in a console will tell us which is the Ubuntu partition
<punkrockguy318> lek, i mean, where is the source installed to?  i got the ubuntu package
<lek> fast, a friend of mine made it, it's not really known by many
<khad> Fedora is weird. I would assume just one partition for Fedora and then Ubuntu gets its own and they can share swap partition?
<fast> lek, so it will always have more up2date software on it?
<khad> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<khad> /dev/hdb3             23450068   3547732  18711120  16% /
<khad> tmpfs                   128172         0    128172   0% /dev/shm
<khad> /dev/hda5            109654312  65804156  43850156  61% /mnt/backup
<punkrockguy318> how do I find out what files are installed by a particular package/
<lek> fast, not always, whenever he puts it up
<|QuaD|> khad: NO PASTING!!!!
<lek> fast, pretty up to date for now though
<khad> |QuaD|, where is the rulebook?
<|QuaD|> khad: its irc etiquitte
<lek> be back in a second
<trans_err> i have an A7N266-wm motherboard and I just replaced the integrated video card with a GeForce 5700... However, now I get random freezes when using any form of AGP (rather it be agpgart or nvagp)... These freezes are not temp related as it runs fine with no agp support, the free driver also works with out any freezes...
<khad> Apologies for the bad etiquette, but it is merely four lines
<|QuaD|> khad: doesn't matter
<khad> |Quad|, How am I to know this?
<natex> netcops will catch you
<|QuaD|> :)
<khad> Uh-oh! I hear sirens on my speakers
<khad> Seriously, though, is there something I should read before chatting in here?
<gnoob> is this the officia ubunto help channel?
<tuppa> watch out for gestapos with the canonical logo as the armpatch
<neoxed> lease Remember Me.mp3 at 10132.59 KB/s
<khad> Is there an AOL Terms of Service? I mean.. Ubuntu IRC terms of service?
<trans_err> anyone at all?
<fast> man evolution has improved a lot since i last used it!
<infie> Anyone know of a nice flowchart program?
<fast> i suppose that is novells doing? many new releases?
<natex> trans_err, sounds like more of a hardware question. not really ubuntu related
<|QuaD|> infie: i like 2 programs (depending what you need)
<|QuaD|> first dia
<tiago> hi there, I reinstall my system and just maked backup of /var/cache/apt, how can I back this previus packages in my new installation?
<|QuaD|> infie: looking for the name of the second, this is a program i like better, hold up
<rushibhai> tiago: dpkg?
<natex> khad, hdb1 is probably the FC boot partition
<tiago> rushibhai, humm, I try
<infie> Kivio perhaps?
<natex> infie, I'll pipe in while he's looking, openoffice-draw works pretty good
<infie> ok thanks
<|QuaD|> infie: nope
<infie> I'm grabbing dia
<natex> inkscape?
<infie> and I'll see which I like better
<trans_err> natex, well I use ubuntu- so i thought there might be some folks who know... i really hope this room does not turn into another #debian elitist chat
<|QuaD|> infie: its a java prog... dia is really nice for flowcharts though
<infie> ok
<infie> well thanks
<|QuaD|> trans_err = troll?
<infie> I just hope it handles larger flowcharts
<tiago> rushibhai, just dpkg install package.deb, right?
<infie> in a nice way
<natex> trans_err, well if you'd like to get a good answer, why not ask where you are likely to get one?
<|QuaD|> infie: dia will, this other program probably not
<natex> trans_err, if it were me I'd ask in a hardware forum, that's all
<rushibhai> tiago: you can do something like dpkg --install --recursive directory
<rushibhai> where directory contains your packages.
<|QuaD|> infie: its called freemind, more of a mindmap then a flowchart, but it is a lot cooler (imho), not on the repos though)
<rushibhai> check out the man page.
<zenwhen> Hey you all are welcome in #ubuntuforums for light hearted linux chat and stupidity. :)
<infie> freemind- thanks
<infie> I'll look it up
<lek> go fix your computers zenwhen
<zenwhen> hehe
<trans_err> |QuaD|, not quite
<tuppa> lovely
* tuppa hugs powernowd
<tuppa> no more pissing around with thinkpad-source to get dynamic cpu speed to work
<fast> i got the latest versions now!!!
<fast> is kde available for ubuntu?
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> you need ot use the universe repository
<natex> careful fast, you are going to break your ubuntu ;)
<Agrajag> instructions to do that are in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<|QuaD|> fast: can i reccomend against kde?
<|QuaD|> fast i love kde.... i don't use it with ubuntu hough
<fast> hmm i may stay clear
<RAK2> Is there a problem with KDE under ubuntu, it seems to run fine here, anything I should know?
<neoxed> any one know where i can get some cool gnome skins?
<natex> hehe...gnome skins
<natex> sorry.
<Agrajag> gnome themes
<Agrajag> I tihnk the package you want is gnome-themes-extras
<neoxed> ok thanks
<Agrajag> I highly recommend Ximian Industrial.
<neoxed> okia
<|QuaD|> ximian industrial?
<neoxed> ;0
<|QuaD|> link?
<tomchuk> neoxed: gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org are good too
<KeeGold> Hi! Anybody care to help me with upgrading discover?
<|QuaD|> KeeGold: what do you mean
<neoxed> oo
<neoxed> kool
<s0cks> can we run dual procs?
<KeeGold> ubuntu seems to be using discover1 which never works from the command line.
<KeeGold> I would like to upgrade to v2
<tomchuk> s0cks: yes
<KeeGold> But ubuntu-base depends on discover1
<khad> neoxed: There are good things at http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/theme.php
<neoxed> koool
<neoxed> im loaded now :)
<Agrajag> |QuaD|: industrial is basically the same as Human, only blue instead of brown, and rounded
<Agrajag> Human was based on Industrial
<zenwhen> I like the human window boarder.
<Agrajag> eh
<zenwhen> I use it with the industrial GTK engine
<zenwhen> I dont like rounded crap.
<Agrajag> well, that's what the human theme uses anyway
<zenwhen> Oh?
<Agrajag> yeah
<zenwhen> Not the one I have
<Agrajag> the windows borders are very similar too
<Agrajag> o rly
<Agrajag> let me check on that, I could have sworn...
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> human is square for me
<Agrajag> looks the exact same to me
<Agrajag> the windows you mean?
<zenwhen> yes
<Agrajag> or the buttons?
<Agrajag> oh
<zenwhen> the windows
<natex> I wish it was rounded and stipple titlebar
<Agrajag> well that's metacity, not the GTK engine
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> whatver
<Agrajag> they both use the same GTK engine
<zenwhen> >:(
<Agrajag> owned
<Agrajag> >:)
<zenwhen> I am going to curse you in #ubuntuforums now
<Agrajag> >:(
<wasabi> Trying to get a SiS 82C204 to work right. Ubuntu's GDM won't start by default.
<wasabi> Detects everything perfectly though, just doesn't load
<tomchuk> wasabi: grep EE /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<DigiKill> evenin.....
<wasabi> (EE) No devices detected.
<wasabi> tomchuk, which is odd because right above it it talks about the SiS card being hte primary device. ;0
<wasabi> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0c:0
<wasabi> (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
<wasabi> (EE) No devices detected.
<DigiKill> curious if anyone's runnin ubuntu on PPC cpus in here?
<tomchuk> wasabi: weird, what driver is listed in /etc/X11/XF86Config?
<wasabi> sis
<|QuaD|> is there a way to turn off auto redirect in firefox?
<wasabi> It detects it fine. Loads the module. Prints out the info.
<tomchuk> wasabi: try vesa to see if it'll start
<wasabi> And then says no device.
<wasabi> k
<farruinn> DigiKill: I am
<wasabi> vesa worked. =(
<wasabi> which is fine. Just sucks.
<DigiKill> cool farruinn
<farruinn> DigiKill: works rather well
<DigiKill> did it pick up hardware pretty well?
<tomchuk> wasabi: hmm, you might try installing a dri snapshot from dri.sf.net
* DigiKill is goin to be installin on a dual 533 G4 w. dual monitors......im curious on hardware issues
<farruinn> DigiKill: well the first time it did... I'm reinstalling right now and it's not going as well as it did the first time
<DigiKill> what kind of issues?
<tomchuk> DigiKill: what graphics card?
<DigiKill> ati and an geforce2
<farruinn> DigiKill: for some reason openoffice.org didn't install correctly - I ended up with broken packages, but I'm running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop now to fix it all
<bpd1069> <-- went through the ATI hell
<farruinn> and it didn't detect my X settings like it did last time.
* farruinn kicks himself for not backing up his XF86Config-4 in the first place
<DigiKill> its an old ATI card.....fairly well supported on other linux ive used...
<DigiKill> just ive never used it w. Mac hardware
<tomchuk> DigiKill: should be fine, you'll have to do some reading on configuring Xinerama
<DigiKill> bpd1069: what ati card you using?
<DigiKill> xinerama?
<bpd1069> discount bin : PCI 93200SE 128mb
<billytwowilly> ick
<bpd1069> oops 9200SE
<billytwowilly> ati=poo
<billytwowilly> nvidia=good on linux
<bpd1069> my budget is configured for poo
<billytwowilly> heh
<tomchuk> ati = good on linux with ope source driver
<billytwowilly> well, on the windows side ati is currently destroying nvidia in the highend and medium end.
<DigiKill> ahh...yeah...last good ati card for linux i knew was around the Ati radeon 7k...
<tomchuk> well, decent on linux
<DigiKill> at least that ive used
<bpd1069> well PCI ati cards are horrible.. low memory bandwidth... thats all I can say, can't get over 250fps with glxgears  :(
<DigiKill> yeah...this is a pci ATI card in here
<DigiKill> anyone have issues w. SCSI Cards at all?
<tomchuk> it'll work fine, just don't expect miracles regarding 3D
<bpd1069> word of advice...  I commented out the dbe module for XF and it improved performance 2 fold...
* farruinn has X again - yay!
* bpd1069 claps profusely
* farruinn breaths deeply, exhales
<farruinn> ah, fresh installation
<DigiKill> what else other than Gnome is default installed for a Window Manager?
<DigiKill> icewm i'd guess
<farruinn> nothing =)
<farruinn> it's only one cd though
<DigiKill> nothin?
<farruinn> you can install anything (but kde) easily using apt
<DigiKill> yeah....
<billytwowilly> woot. gnome menus update installing now.
<DigiKill> ive moved away from kde...
<farruinn> it's all available on the repositories, but by default just gnome
<billytwowilly> Does this mean we're back to good menus?
<DigiKill> i like xfce at the moment
<farruinn> heh, I was just going to ask you that =)
<farruinn> DigiKill: yeah, just install it with apt once you're in
<DigiKill> well its the only window manager i can really use since my OSX install's fubar'd
<DigiKill> actually i have xfce running w. Fluxbox as the actual 'window manager'
<DigiKill> on top of the OSX Gui..<quartz-wm
<DigiKill> its rather interesting having 3 toolbars
<bpd1069> since my hardware is a bit dated sticking with wmaker for now...
<farruinn> I prefer fluxbox or afterstep actually over wmaker
<DigiKill> bpd1069: i'd guess you are on pc architecture
<farruinn> bpd1069: how old is your machine?
<bpd1069> was my first wmanager from waaaaaaay back.. so i have a soft spot for it..
<DigiKill> i really like the *box's
<DigiKill> open/black/flux
<bpd1069> yes...  wish i had an mac to play with
<DigiKill> enlightenment is fun too...
<DigiKill> a bit unstable....
<bpd1069> farruinn : celeron 466...
<DigiKill> but isnt that the point ;)
<DigiKill> bpd1069: if you wanna pick up a cheap mac check out Retrobox.com
<DigiKill> if you are in the US
<DigiKill> they have all sorts of cheap stuff there
<DigiKill> quad sparc cpu servers for like 300$
<DigiKill> crazy stuff...
<bpd1069> DigiKill thanks for the info.. will keep my eye open... I have an old PowerComputing box somewhere in my closet...  hehe  maybe I should revive it
<DigiKill> put debian on it for ppc ;)
<alakdan> hello, im trying to install zopex3-sandbox, it seems there are broken dependencies, since it looks for zope3-lib when the package is zopex3-lib , and the zopex3-lib suggests installing zope3-sandbox
<DigiKill> since i know that'll run on even the oldest of boxes
<alakdan> how do I get around this?
<DigiKill> i have a buddy runnin it on a 99mhz box
<bpd1069> DigiKill damn good Idea... can use it as a headless server for DNS/www/etc..
<DigiKill> good idea
<DigiKill> or else put a nice Router Distro on there...
<DigiKill> devil linux or ipcop
<bpd1069> DigiKill : just remembered, its in the trunk of my car.. think I'll see if it still powers up...
<bpd1069> brb
<bpd1069> ehhe
<DigiKill> hahaa
<DigiKill> kk
<farruinn> hey, it's a ppc party!
<farruinn> pugio, how goes it?
<DigiKill> i love my ppc's
<DigiKill> tho its hard to not like Dual CPUs
<billytwowilly> bah.
* billytwowilly wants dual core processors
<DigiKill> same here billytwowilly
<DigiKill> those loook like FUN
<billytwowilly> how about dual cpu dual core processors?
<billytwowilly> BOO YAH!
<billytwowilly> ;)
<DigiKill> or a nice quad cpu setup ;)
<billytwowilly> Heh. same shizizzle, different pizzizzle;)
<|QuaD|> i have a somewhat off topic question... i have a password, and it enrypted... how can i figure out the encryption scheme?
<billytwowilly> heh.
<unperson> Anyone willing to field a question about sed?
<K-otiK> is there a way in debian to copy a DVD onto your hd? or an iso image of an OS?
<DigiKill> yes K-otiK
<tomchuk> unperson: I can try
<DigiKill> there is
<geppy> Are there any rippers that let you make use of more of the CDDB than grip does?
<K-otiK> what prog do i use Digikill?
<DigiKill> wait...my bad
<billytwowilly> |QuaD|, http://www.phrack.org/
<DigiKill> i read that wrong
<DigiKill> was thinkin you wanted ot install debian from hdd
<DigiKill> my bad..
<|QuaD|> billytwowilly: thanks
* DigiKill takes another sip of beer
<|QuaD|> billytwowilly: do you knwo where on that to look?
* RuffianSoldier takes a sip of toilet water
<geppy> K-otiK: transcode?
<K-otiK> bah, so you wouldnt' know? im interested in putting OS's for download on my ftp server anyone know how to copy ISO's to your hd?
<RuffianSoldier> OSOO REFRRESHING
<geppy> K-otiK: oh
<K-otiK> ill google it
<geppy> K-otiK: dd if=/dev/hdx of=changeme.iso
<billytwowilly> |QuaD|, no idea, that's just all sorts of hacking goodness
<billytwowilly> search google, I bet there is a really good brute force password breaker that will tell you.
<K-otiK> hackers are the devil
<bpd1069> omg this thing is ancient...
<unperson> I want to use sed to edit a file and replace it with the edited version.  I tried sed -e [script]  file > file, but the file ends up blank.  How do I do this correctly?
<DigiKill> haha bpd1069
<K-otiK> |Quad|
<K-otiK> whats the password from?
<bpd1069> PowerCenter 132...  I think it has an XLR8R in it though at 233 or so
<unperson> Clearly I could do sed -e [script]  file > temp; mv temp file.  Is that the best choice?
<K-otiK> pm me i might be able to help
<pridkett> does openoffice ship with the PyUno (python scripting module)?  It doesn't seem like it does, even though OO.o says that its part of the default install
<DigiKill> mac clone i'd guess?
<geppy> pridkett:  The Ubuntu install is _not_ the default install.
<bpd1069> DigiKill : yes...  my MacII is officially dead  : )
<lek> a dead mac is a good mac
<regeya> ha.  ha.  ha.
<pridkett> geppy: I'm aware of that.  I'm wondering if anyone knows where I could find pyUno then.
<regeya> lek: *everything* sucks.
<geppy> pridkett:  What's the package name?
<lek> regeya, clearly
<geppy> pridkett: You could try apt-cache searching for oo.o packages.
<pridkett> geppy: I'm not sure of the package name, I've been doing some searches and I can't seem to find that intuitively makes sense for it
<geppy> pridkett:  I don't know what to say.  Google?
<pridkett> yeah, google let me down.  That's why I figued I'd try the lazyweb.
<merovigiam> hello ! :D
<bpd1069> gonna steal this monitor and see if it actaully posts
<DigiKill> im just hopin Ubuntu will like my dual monitors...
<merovigiam> the ubuntu have xorg ?
<merovigiam> default
<lek> meroigiam, hoary does
<lek> merovigiam*
<merovigiam> my inglish is very bad :(
<tomchuk> is anyone's English good on IRC???
<billytwowilly> me speaky goood engrish
<Agrajag> tomchuk: yes, of course.
<regeya> oh dear god.
<lek> mother of god
<billytwowilly> I also butcher french and german;)
<merovigiam> the ubuntu have xfree86  4.3 default !?
<Rene_S> and I like to gas people who seem to thinks its ok to butcher Germans
<Agrajag> merovigiam: yes
<lek> whats wrong with butchering germans
<merovigiam> humm, good :)
<Agrajag> merovigiam: the next release will use xorg
<billytwowilly> lek, depends when you decide to do it...
<lek> now
<billytwowilly> lek, ie now would be bad, 1942, not so much.
<DigiKill> dont butcher the germans.....they use linux
<lek> lunixxx
<billytwowilly> That's true. They are also have a remarkably low level of retards in their population... I wonder why that could be...
<Rene_S> Well I got a easy bake oven for my first birthday, It sat 10
<billytwowilly> ***cough** Hitler **cough**
<tuppa> anyone here using hoary?
<lek> of course tuppa
* billytwowilly is
<Rene_S> any how lets discuss something more interesting, like Aliens and why the Americans are lying to protect them
<billytwowilly> it's nice
<lek> i'm a alien
<tuppa> lek:  found the main GNOME menu is, well, back as how GNOME originally was?
<billytwowilly> because americans are dumb and can't handle the truth. It would conflict too much with their religion.
<merovigiam> Ubuntu Linux 4.10 --> server graphics Xorg Correct ?
<geppy> billytwowilly:  Oh, right... the American Religion.
<Rene_S> Ok Capitalism and War are not really religions.
<billytwowilly> geppy, evangelical christians
<geppy> billytwowilly:  Not all Americans are evangelical christians.
<Agrajag> merovigiam: no
<billytwowilly> geppy, I realize that. it's called over generalizations;)
<Agrajag> 4.10 is Warty, the current version.
<Agrajag> Warty uses Xfree86
<natex> billytwowilly, only the ones in the Red States
<billytwowilly> aka jesusland
<geppy> natex:  hahaha
<natex> yah
<merovigiam> ok
<merovigiam> tanks
<merovigiam> :D
<regeya> there's very little difference between X.Org and Xfree86 yet; most the changes in the former are code cleanup.  I wouldn't worry about it.
<regeya> and I'm in a blue state and surrounded with evangelical christians.
<regeya> or at least they think they're christians.
<Agrajag> I dunno, I kind of got used to compose and damage for the month or so I used xorg in gentoo
<Agrajag> only a few months till hoary though
<regeya> you got that to work in gentoo, eh?
<Agrajag> yeah, worked great
<regeya> hell, I had trouble getting xkb working in gentoo. ;-D
<geppy> anyone know of any _good_ rippers out there that aren't grip, and aren't cli?
<regeya> um.
<mbp__> geppy: abcde
<mbp__> it's great
<regeya> what's wrong with grip, eh?  just curious...
<DigiKill> ripit.pl
<regeya> abcde is great
<Agrajag> I didn't bother using xcompmgr for any shadows effects though, they caused too much crap, I just used it to enable damage
<mbp__> i run it under screen, so i can log out
<DigiKill> ive heard that works nice
<geppy> mbp__:  _not cli_?
<mbp__> oh
<mbp__> nevermind,
<regeya> kaudiocreator
* regeya runs
<mbp__> it's barely cli, you don't need to specify anything
<geppy> regeya:  Grip doesn't let you use any other CDDB info
<regeya> what other cddb info?
<regeya> it's hard to recommend a tool when we don't know what you're looking for :-D
<kirt> Ok, i just updated my system in hoary and my menus are back (thank you), but now in my Places menu I have entries for folders that don't exist.. I assume these came from the filechooser's favourites.. does anyone know how to clear it?
<regeya> and if it's possible that you just missed a feature in grip, and I know about it, I could recommend doing that.  *shrug*
<bpd1069> hmmm... well that didn't work...
<geppy> regeya:  http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:k0z6wS4PFlYJ:www.xiph.org/ogg/vorbis/doc/v-comment.html+vorbis+comments&hl=en&start=1&client=firefox
<bpd1069> is there anyway to make a ubuntu install disk (floppy) and telnet into that thing to install? (yes I know just grasping at straws
<bborkk> Anyone have any experience using the Casio Exilim line of digital cameras with Ubuntu?  Is the cradle necessary, or can everything be done using only a USB cable?
<regeya> geppy: um, that's the proposed ogg vorbis comment spec.  what's that got to do with cddb?
<wasabi> What's a linux command that is equivilent to netstat on FBSD? Netstat -aw1 specifically. It prints the number of packets and bytes that pass the network interfaces once a second.
<bpd1069> wasabi  : i know the -c makes the updating continuous /per sec
<geppy> regeya:  Eh, sorry;  I should've linked to the CDDB pages.  But there are CDDB counterparts for all of those fields, and I'd like to utilize all of them.
<regeya> geppy: you have a client that displays an isrc number?
<regeya> neato.
<mbp__> wasabi: maybe 'watch ifconfig'? not an exact match.
<geppy> regeya:  No, but I'm looking into getting all of the information in _now_ so that I don't have to change anything once I've ripped my CD collection.
<regeya> does freedb really give isrc, version, etc. numbers?  I feel lucky if tracks have the correct trackname, artist, track number, and genre.
<geppy> regeya:  I've already ripped it once in ogg, and now, I'm going back for flac.
<geppy> regeya:  Hmm... I'd kind of ignored the "ISRC" and "VERSION" ones;  I'
<geppy> m
<lek> m
<geppy> looking for all the other ones, though,  "Location" probably won't see much use.
<geppy> heh
<bpd1069> anyone know a way to scan my lan for IP addresses?  just hooked up a headless PPC and plugged a network cable into a hub...
<GotD0t> bpd1069: maybe you should put its head back on ;-)
<DigiKill> bpd1069: did you setup a OS on it already?
<RuffianSoldier> whats teh ubuntu after hoary going to be called?
<geppy> regeya:  Any ideas?
<RuffianSoldier> dumbass dolphin?
<billytwowilly> it's on the website.
<GotD0t> whoarty
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<bpd1069> GotD0t : can't get the video to work.. (mac clone from truck!)
<GotD0t> have you ever tried typing two words at once
<GotD0t> its fun
<GotD0t> and you get something like that
<bpd1069> DigiKill : it used to have OS 9 on it.. but not sure if it still works
<billytwowilly> grumpy groundhog
<GotD0t> you're kidding
<GotD0t> thats horrible
<billytwowilly> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<DigiKill> bpd1069: couldnt you just nmap your lan addy spectrum?
<billytwowilly> scroll down to releases.
<RuffianSoldier> billytwowilly - really?
<bpd1069> DigiKill : thanks.. those are the magic words I was looking for
<bpd1069> heh
<GotD0t> i think ill have to forego grumpy groundhog cuz the name sucks
* DigiKill goes to grab another beer
<geppy> regeya: Any suggestions?
<bpd1069> sonic the hedgehog?  ya know there is a gene named that...
<zenwhen> hey RuffianSoldier
<RuffianSoldier> hi zenwhen
<zenwhen> want to idle in #ubuntuforums and pimp beatrix?
<zenwhen> :)
<RuffianSoldier> hell ya
<farruinn> yay, ubhuti's back!
<zenwhen> come on in :P
<billytwowilly> heh. They should have called it ubhuti
<billytwowilly> that would have been awesome.
<regeya> BLOOTBLOT
<regeya> ubhuti: no, regeya is a hopeless raving idiot.
<ubhuti> regeya: okay
<regeya> we've gotten that out of the way...
<bpd1069> nmap has an obscene number of options...  any decent GUI front ends for this monster?
<regeya> ubhuti, regeya?
<ubhuti> regeya: Wish i knew
<billytwowilly> fenmap
<regeya> GAH!
<billytwowilly> err.
<billytwowilly> nmapfe
<bpd1069> billytwowilly thanks
<bpd1069> er.. ok that too!
* bpd1069 loves apt-get
<khad> I still can't figure out how to boot into my FC3 installation
<khad> Argh...
<khad> Maybe I should find an FC3 channel
<DigiKill> wasabi: i had a friend try netstat -aw1  on Slackware....it worked fine for him on there
<wasabi> netstat: invalid option -- 1
<DigiKill> hmm....
<DigiKill> could always check your manpages on netstat
<wasabi> did. i don't see anything similar
<DigiKill> i cant check...i have bsd based netstat
<GotD0t> i need an app that will be able to read encrypted DVD's and save a decrypted image file on the hard disk
<GotD0t> ubhuti: restrictedformats
<ubhuti> Since there are some legal restrictions on what Ubuntu can freely release, some software my need to be aquired elsewhere.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats to find out how you can get this non-free software.
<GotD0t> hehe
<GotD0t> ubhuti: ubhuti
<ubhuti> Hello, I'm Ubhuti, a simple blootbot. My name is Zulu for "brother".
<farruinn> somethings' fucked up with the mysql db
<GotD0t> ?
<farruinn> I can't add anything
<farruinn> go ahead and msg ubhuti
<farruinn> try to teach it something
<GotD0t> ubhuti: GotD0t is the best
<ubhuti> okay, GotD0t
<GotD0t> ubhuti:
<ubhuti> Bugger all, I dunno, GotD0t
<GotD0t> ubhuti: gotd0t
<ubhuti> I haven't a clue, GotD0t
<GotD0t> ubhuti: GotD0t
<ubhuti> I don't know, GotD0t
<GotD0t> hmm
<zenwhen> oh wow a bot
<farruinn> GotD0t: you should /msg him to keep the noise down in here
<zenwhen> whose bot is it?
<GotD0t> sorry
<RuffianSoldier> I like bots
<farruinn> np
<farruinn> zenwhen: mine
<zenwhen> oh cool
<farruinn> but I just had to reinstall ubuntu (x was borked) and I don't think I backed up the mysql db correctly
<zenwhen> can he join #ubuntuforums too? :D
<farruinn> oh sure
<farruinn> didn't know about that channel
<zenwhen> Im getting the word out
<GotD0t> farruinn: you're right, his db is borked
<farruinn> yeah, I think it's a permissions thing
<farruinn> I'm looking into it
<farruinn> don't say borked though - I don't think it's that bad!
* farruinn crosses fingers
<DigiKill> GotD0t: DVD Ripping : http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/
<DigiKill> check that out
<GotD0t> farruinn: well it doesnt work as of know, therefore db = borked
<GotD0t> thankd DigiKill
<DigiKill> its lookin complicated...
<DigiKill> mplayer and a bunch of other stuff needed
<GotD0t> all i need is the dvd iso unencrypted... i have other uses for the iso
<wasabi> What's that program I run to set the hostname and such?
<Gmail> !ping
<Gmail> please
<Gmail> i need to see if i am still connected
<crimsun> you are
<natex> lol
<GotD0t> wtf?
<Gmail> good
<Gmail> well there is no pppd running
<Gmail> very strange
<alakdan> wasabi: ifconfig will list the number of tx rx packets
<Gmail> and i can't ping anything
<wasabi> alakdan, duh.
<wasabi> alakdan, i asked my question the way I did for a reason.
<Gmail> well ifconfig show its there
<DigiKill> wasabi: what exactly are you lookin for ?  printout to printer? or just updated all the time?
<wasabi> exactly what netstat -aw1 does. It prints out the bytecount once a second since the last printout.
<GotD0t> does anybody know off an app that will make a dvd iso from a properly structured directory?
<DigiKill> wasabi: netstat -ac
<Rene_S> Connection reset by peer ?  Who's that peer guy and why is he reseting connections ?
<GotD0t> Rene_S: good question
<geppy> GotD0t:  ISO is a standard;  you don't need to make a "dvd iso"
<wasabi> DigiKill, that isn't anything near it.
<geppy> GotD0t: mkisofs
<crimsun> wasabi: -aw1 doesn't even work here
<GotD0t> geppy: hmm, ok
<wasabi> I KNOW
<wasabi> is anybodyr eading my question? heh.
<DigiKill> im watching netstat -aw1 right now
<crimsun> wasabi: why not use watch(1) and `netstat -a --statistics'?
<DigiKill> i'd use bmon for that instead
<wasabi> crimsun, because that command is Really Long
<wasabi> and doesn't show a packet count
<crimsun> then use -n
<farruinn> yay, ubhuti's well again
<DigiKill> wasabi: bmon shows packets updated every second  on both rx/tx sides
<DigiKill> only thing i can think of w.out havin a linux box in front of me
<DigiKill> the netstat -aw1 is nice tho.
<GotD0t> ubhuti: gotd0t
<ubhuti> [gotd0t]  the coolest
<davide> hello, i got this problem with eth1. for some reason linux started seeing my eht1 as eth2. now my wireless connection doesn't work. if i start cardmgr it just makes me wait forever. does anybody knows what i can do? i tried to go in recovery mode but if i use cardmgr there it tells me that i have no pcmcia entry in /proc/devices.
<GotD0t> hehe
<DigiKill> no clue davide : ive yet to toy w. Linux and WiFi
<farruinn> davide, you might take a look at the ubuntu-users mailing list archive
<farruinn> there was a thread on wireless+ubuntu not long ago
<farruinn> I didn't follow it though :/
<wasabi> i'm having trouble with postfix. I am using the mail command to send me mail.
<wasabi> But it is trying to send to hostname.domainname.domainname.
<wasabi> And saying bad delivery
<omalley> davide: what does iwconfig tell you?
<Triple5> Anyone here using a slow pc
<|QuaD|> Triple5: me
<Triple5> |QuaD|, wat u running
<davide> iwconfig sees my card as eht2 but the light on the card goes up and down
<|QuaD|> p 2.6Ghz
<|QuaD|> *p4
<Triple5> please
<Triple5> that aint slow
<Triple5> Something like this instead
<Triple5> Gateway Desktop Flex Case
<Triple5> Celeron 635mhz 256mb sdram 20gb hd western digital 5400rpmDriver: i810 (intel)
<Triple5> Card: 82810E CD-133 CGC (Chipset Graphics Controller)
<|QuaD|> i think mine is slow, i want a new
<|QuaD|> wow that is slow
<Triple5> yes it is
<Triple5> its so slow Ubuntu can't run there
<Triple5> but then Progeny Debian flies
<|QuaD|> really?
<wasabi> Im using a 400mhz and it's fine.
<Triple5> Yea Ubuntu runs too slow there
<Triple5> I dont know why
<wasabi> graphics problem?
<Triple5> BeatrIX (alternative of Ubuntu) its great
<Triple5> wasabi, yup
<Triple5> Slow
<wasabi> switch to vesa and see if it changes.
<Triple5> hmm
<Triple5> should try
<Triple5> but probably its already in Vesa?
<wasabi> no clue.
<omalley> davide: on my old fedora 2 box, i had to reload yenta-socket module
<tritium> Hmm...my panel is completely empty.
<Triple5> wasabi, you running hoary or warty
<tritium> Is there a current bug affecting the panel that makes the menus/applets/etc disapper?
<tritium> disappear?
<davide> omalley: how would i do?
<crimsun> tritium: hoary?
<tritium> crimsun, yes.
<crimsun> tritium: the affected packages were updated today
<omalley> davide: do a lsmod, see if yenta_socket shows up
<wasabi> Triple5, warty
<Triple5> check to see if you're on vesa :-p
<tritium> crimsun, I just did an update/upgrade.  Nothing new now.
<crimsun> 2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu3?
<tritium> crimsun, Yeah, installed.
<tritium> Is that what's causing the breakage?
<crimsun> possibly, though it's supposed to _correct_ it
<tritium> crimsun, definitely not the effect for me...
<crimsun> I can't log out and choose a gnome session for another 20 mins
<tritium> Why's that?
<crimsun> waiting for a transfer to complete
<tritium> That's odd that these packages are supposed to fix a problem that I didn't have until I installed them.
<crimsun> were you using warty before, or...?
<tritium> Yes, warty.
<crimsun> that's why.
<crimsun> The menu layout has changed for current Hoary
<crimsun> (and Hoary is quite in flux currently wrt menus)
<amathis> anyone here good with ssh / sftp?
<tritium> I had some problems earlier in the week, then it was fixed.
<amathis> how can I throttle my download to 100k?
<tritium> I just checked /var/cache/apt/archives to be sure.  Those packages were just installed today.
<crimsun> tritium: `gnome-menus' installed?
<tritium> They have to be the cause.
<tritium> crimsun, yep
<crimsun> tritium: the packages have been "broken" for a few days
<crimsun> tritium: like I said, Hoary is in development; one should expect things to break every so often
<tritium> Yes...I know.  Too bad they don't have apt-listbugs working with bugzilla.
<tritium> I usually avoided this kind of problem in Debian with apt-listbugs.
<crimsun> I normally peruse ubuntu-users to see if there are any glaring problems, then I check in here
<crimsun> only then do I allow apt-get to actually upgrade the hoary packages, since my system is pinned to sid+experimental
<tritium> Well, thank goodness I had saved my session with some gnome-terminals.  They're all I've got.
<crimsun> well, there's always the tried-and-true method of `app&' in a gnome-terminal
<tritium> right
<davide> hello, i am tring to reload yenta socket , how can i do?
<tritium> crimsun, well, thanks.  I'm going to get going.
<crimsun> np, g'luck
<tritium> thanks.  take care.  bye
<K-otiK> does anyone know how to copy DVD's onto your hd?
<DigiKill> wb bpd1069
<bpd1069> DigiKill : hey finally confirmed the Mac still works...  took a bit of time to get it to warm up..
<DigiKill> nice bpd1069 : now to just rip out os9 and put a real distro on there ;)
<bpd1069> DigiKill : don't have a adb mouse keyboard though.. so I might be able to install via the nic
* unperson professes his love for ubuntu.
<pepsi_busy> how do i get my flash drive to work in hoary?
<bpd1069> DigiKill : turns out it was 8.6
<DigiKill> lan install should be fairly easy if you can get into cfdisk the drive
<amathis> how can I throttle download speed in sftp??
<DigiKill> lol...even more reason to cfdisk
<DigiKill> sftp?  not sure....gftp has an option in it i know
<bpd1069> DigiKill well first time even attempting something like that... the CDROM is missing...
<tritium> crimsun, 1 reboot did not fix anything, but a second did.  I have new menus now.  Strange.
<tritium> Anyway, bye again.
<K-otiK> does anyone know how to copy DVD's onto your hd?
<GotD0t> K-otiK: explain more of what you want to do
<K-otiK> im starting an ftp server, i want to have DVD's like movies on their. but i dont 'know how to copy one to my harddrive
<GotD0t> K-otiK: it depends how you want people to use the DVD's... for burning would be one way, for watching would be another
<wasabi> Is there a way to set a per-user timezone? :)
<DigiKill> bpd1069: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/install     should have all the info ya need for a LAN install
<K-otiK> i want them to be able to burn them and to play them
<bpd1069> thanks...
<DigiKill> thats the only ppc distro ive seen w. lan install :S
<mercurus> K-otiK: apt-cache search dvd
<mercurus> (with universe enabled)
<GotD0t> K-otiK: ok, now heres the kicker... im assuming the movies are encrypted... as in store bought?
* bpd1069 has never liked anything but debian-ish distro's anyway
<GotD0t> K-otiK: ?
<K-otiK> yea, totem wont play them
<DigiKill> yeah...i like debian alot.
<K-otiK> is that a problem?
<DigiKill> Slackware tho, i do like that....and if they had made a better "Slackintosh" i woulda tried it
<GotD0t> K-otiK: does bring up an extra layer of processing... but not anything you cant work around
<Se7h> daammm
<pepsi_busy> how can i mount my usb flash drive?
<GotD0t> K-otiK: check out ubhuti restrictedformats
<Se7h> just watched a movie...
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> ubhuti: restricted formats
<ubhuti> GotD0t: I don't know
<Se7h> man i crap my self
<Se7h> lol
<GotD0t> ubhuti: restrictedformats
<ubhuti> GotD0t: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<GotD0t> ubhuti: restrictedformat
<ubhuti> Wish i knew, GotD0t
<GotD0t> damn... his memory got killed
<GotD0t> farruinn: his db is gone...
<GotD0t> ubhuti: gotd0t
<ubhuti> extra, extra, read all about it, gotd0t is the coolest
<GotD0t> thats still there
<GotD0t> hehe
<farruinn> I know =(
<farruinn> but at least we can add to him now
<GotD0t> farruinn: true...
<farruinn> there really wasn't that much to begin with
<GotD0t> farruinn: there was restricted formats
<GotD0t> K-otiK: im assuming you run warty?
<farruinn> I need to go to bed now, but if you'd like to fill his little mind with tons of useful stuff be my guest =)
* theDragon sneezes
<farruinn> I'll put the restrictedformats one back in
* GotD0t blesses theDragon
<alakdan> how do I force install a package using dpkg or apt-get?
<khadyoung> Well, I can't boot FC3
<khadyoung> Does Ubuntu not support ext3?
<gfg> it supports ext3
<GotD0t> khadyoung: sure it does... im sure most people in here run ext3
<GotD0t> khadyoung: i have 5 or so partitions with ext3
<alakdan> khadyoung: what are you trying to do?
<khadyoung> I can't boot into my FC3 install
<munkee> alakdan: man dpkg. specifically the -i and --force-<blah> stuff
<GotD0t> khadyoung: thats not an ubuntu problem... thats a grub problem
* theDragon thanks GotD0t
<khadyoung> I can't even mount the FC3 partition in Ubuntu, though?
<GotD0t> khadyoung: what happens when you try to mount it?
* theDragon asks to be ignored, just learning about ubuntu from other's problems
<khadyoung> GotD0t, something about filesystem error
<khadyoung> GotD0t, that's why I asked about ext3
<GotD0t> khadyoung: please supply the exact error
<dreamer> can anyone give me a hand for a sec? I can't seem to connect to freenode from my own box with irssi, but I can from a shell. Is there something I need to set up, like identd?
<khadyoung> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2,
<khadyoung>        or too many mounted file systems
<GotD0t> khadyoung: what mount options are you using
<DigiKill> dreamer: not that i know of...i dont have identd going
<dreamer> hrmm
<DigiKill> tho im here in xchat
<khadyoung> GotD0t, mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/fedora
<GotD0t> khadyoung: does /mnt/fedora exist?
<khadyoung> GotD0t, Yep
<GotD0t> khadyoung: are you sure of two things... is it located on /dev/hdb and is it actuallyn an ext3 fs?
<khadyoung> GotD0t, I am pretty sure I resized /dev/hdb2 to make room for hdb3 when I installed Ubuntu. Could the Ubuntu installer have messed up the partition when it resized it?
<mercurus> khadyoung: is there a valid filesystem on the partition since it was resized \ altered ?
<khadyoung> mercurus, It doesn't seem like it now. I thought that the Ubuntu installer could do nondestructive resizing. Does it not?
<GotD0t> :/
* bpd1069 whistles
<mercurus> khadyoung: I believe it is destructive ... but I'm no authority on the point
<mercurus> it is standard fdisk, is it not ?
<khadyoung> mercurus, Then that explains everything. And it sure looks like that's the case
<khadyoung> There should be a warning or something... (Then again, maybe there was.)
<khadyoung> I didn't have anything on it worth keeping so it's not that big of a deal
<khadyoung> I guess I can just reinstall FC3
<DigiKill> ubuntu uses grub?   is that what i saw?
<khadyoung> DigiKill, Yes
<DigiKill> dammit.....i like lilo better...hehe
<DigiKill> wonder if ubuntu will install onto a 2nd partition
<DigiKill> gonna try for a dualboot i think...
<mercurus> DigiKill: Ubuntu will, most happily, install to any partition or partitions you so desire
<DigiKill> i hope so....im trying to save my osx install....
<DigiKill> wtf....someone made a FightClub Video game
<DigiKill> thats hilarious
<GotD0t> how can i write a UDF filesystem?
<DigiKill> write to a udf system?
<GotD0t> no... make an image file of a UDF filesystem
<GotD0t> something like mkisofs... but for the UDF filesystem (not ISO9660)
<DigiKill> hmm.....
<GotD0t> ah... i gotta sleep
<DigiKill> UDF Tools
<GotD0t> thanks
<GotD0t> ill look into that tomorrow
<DigiKill> makeudfimage
<DigiKill> nite GotD0t ...sleep well
<GotD0t> thanks DigiKill
<DigiKill> no prob.  Linux google is a good friend ;)
<bpd1069> DigiKill : welp after research, it looks like it is possible to install on this Mac'n'Stien... but it would require a bit more effort than I am willing to give...
<bpd1069> goes in the closet!
<DigiKill> hahaa
<DigiKill> i can understand that
<bpd1069> not having a CDROM/keyboard/mouse makes it hard
<DigiKill> no cd drive eh.....
<bpd1069> right
<DigiKill> yeah...that'd be difficult
<bpd1069> has the old buggy 1.0.5 Openfirmware...
<bpd1069> sooooo too much hassle for now
<DigiKill> yeah....at 1am it'd be for me too
<DigiKill> too much hassle
<bpd1069> night
<bpd1069> hehe
<DigiKill> thats a early morning , bored outta ya mind kinda install
<DigiKill> early morning meaning before 3pm ;)
<bpd1069> well yes, but i need more machines in this place...  kinda boring not being able to ssh into something
<DigiKill> i know what ya mean
* bpd1069 needs a date
<bpd1069> haha
<DigiKill> hahahaa
<bpd1069> oh well... off to bed...  thanks for the help Digi
<DigiKill> no prob bpd1069 : have a good nit
<neoxed> any one know where i can get some awsome wall paper?
<crimsun> themes.org
<ctd> google? your local digital camera? :)
<ctd> Depends what you like.
<crimsun> http://www.themedepot.org/
<crimsun> and yeah, it depends
<neoxed> i want crazy wired wallpaper
<Gmail> ubuntu-art.org
<Gmail> gnome-look.org
<Gmail> art.gnome.com
<amathis> Girls don't seem to like it when you ask them if you can suck their blood as a sign of affection.
<zenwhen> ...
<amathis> whoops.
<Gmail> i vote amathis should be banned if ever says rated R stuff again
<amathis> wrong window.
* amathis grins.
<Gmail> sure like we all belive you
<amathis> =[
<Gmail> amathis: where is the "right" window?
<amathis> Gmail: #noodlebot
<Treenaks> Gmail: stfu
<Gmail> Treenaks: lol
<Gmail> OMG
<Gmail> look at this gdm bug
<HcE> *drums*
<billytwowilly> so, has totem/gstreamer ever actually worked for anyone? I decided to fire it up again and see if it was still broken (haven't used it since warty install, now on latest hoary) and it is still broken..
<Treenaks> billytwowilly: yes
<billytwowilly> I get audio, but no video
<Treenaks> billytwowilly: only on ogg/theora movies though
<billytwowilly> heh.
<billytwowilly> so divx/mp3 just doesn't work?
<billytwowilly> so it's not just something screwy with my system then? avi files aren't supposed to play?
<zenwhen> get totem-xine and the w32codecs
* creeperz has a question for everyone in this channel
<billytwowilly> that's dirty.
* billytwowilly will just stick with mplayer.
<zenwhen> dirty?
* billytwowilly likes the idea of gstreamer, but it doesn't seem ready yet.
* Gmail looks at real player
<billytwowilly> dirty as in hackish.
<zenwhen> if it works, why does it matter.
<Agrajag> hackish?
<zenwhen> ?
<Agrajag> and mplayer isn't?
<creeperz> Who here hates Gmail because he belongs in #pussy-whiners?
<Rene_S> ?
<zenwhen> risc is going to change everything
<Agrajag> haha
<billytwowilly> mplayer is, but mplayer is way faster than xine.
<Rene_S> Man this place is degenerating
<zenwhen> creeperz, you said it, not me.
<Gmail> creeperz: hey i don't have any player installed
<Treenaks> Rene_S: the mods are all in one timezon, that's the problem
<billytwowilly> so I'll take hackish and fast over slightly less hackish and slower;)
<Treenaks> Rene_S: once they wake up gmail will be banned again
<Agrajag> but you don't get the nice GNOME gui
* billytwowilly thinks they should make me a mod.
<Gmail> i don't watch "illegal" movies
<creeperz> Gmail: so... uh... why is my favorite channel not allowed on the network?
<Gmail> Treenaks: why will i be banned?
* Agrajag thinks billytwowilly uses /me way too much
<creeperz> and why do you need op in it to see your imaginary rulebook?
<zenwhen> he came into #ubuntuforums earlier just to say he didnt want t be there
* billytwowilly thinks Agrajag doesn't use it enough.
* Agrajag realizes that's just his own opinion though
<NetSurfAU> G'day, Have just tried three times to install Ubuntu and each time after reboot I keep getting Error 18 when "Grub stage1.5 starts loading.  Ideas
<Treenaks> Gmail: yeah.. why ban.. read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct please
<Gmail> creeperz: i thought it was a channegl like #nigel anyway offtopic
<Treenaks> anyway...
<creeperz> Gmail: #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #
<creeperz> pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner #pussy-Whiner
<creeperz> #pussy-Whiner
<creeperz> #pussy-Whiner
<amathis> o god
<billytwowilly> Gmail, go to #politics. Lots of people looking to fin in there.
<Agrajag> hey man
* amathis shakes his head
<Gmail> OMG
<Agrajag> that was just plain uncalled for
<amathis> you cannot take creeperz anywhere can you?
* billytwowilly thinks creeperz is lame.
<amathis> :P
* billytwowilly waits for Agrajag to complain about his use of /me again;)
* amathis waits also
* Agrajag huh
<billytwowilly> see, If I was op I could just kick ban them both and be done with it. And I'm in north america.
<amathis> billytwowilly: both == ?
<billytwowilly> gmail + creeperz
<amathis> ah
<amathis> ok
<billytwowilly> Plus I'm a responsible guy. I'm the VP Finance for my University's opensource advocacy group. LSD
<amathis> :P
<billytwowilly> see, VP Finance = conservative tight ass, and opensource advocacy = good with people. It's the perfect fit for a moderator.
<billytwowilly> check us out. digital-liberation.ca
<NetSurfAU> I thought this is where I came for help with issues with Ubu, not listen to off-topic winging
<crimsun> NetSurfAU: you're correct on the first part
<Gmail> OMG all staffer are away
<crimsun> what can we help you with?
<billytwowilly> NetSurfAU, You can do both here, the ops are asleep;)
<NetSurfAU> Re-post - G'day, Have just tried three times to install Ubuntu and each time after reboot I keep getting Error 18 when "Grub stage1.5 starts loading.  Ideas
<billytwowilly> The lights are on, but nobody is home;)
<ironwolf> is there a known problem installing themes on hoary?
<creeperz> Gmail: we're all starting a club...
<creeperz> youre in it
<creeperz> but everyone else isnt
<billytwowilly> NetSurfAU, hmm. I thought the forum was ubuntuforum.org, but that doesn't appear to be it. I'd check the forum about your error though.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/ | Everyone please ignore crimsun if you find he flooding too much
<creeperz> its called "Little Baby Girly Whiners"
<amathis> wtf
<amathis> you got the wrong nick
<amathis> and why isn't the channel topiclocked
<amathis> ?
<Gmail> opps
<crimsun> heh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/ | Everyone please ignore creeperz  if you find he flooding too much
<NetSurfAU> my screen says this group is "Topic  	 Ubuntu support channel"
<Agent86> Gmail: Nice job.  I think people can handle their own ignoring, no? :-P
<billytwowilly> so gmail is an op? I thought everyone was complaining about him.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:amathis] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<amathis> serioiusley.. why is topiclock not on?
<creeperz> billytwowilly: we are!
<Gmail> billytwowilly: no
<crimsun> amathis: self-policing
<crimsun> amathis: I'm sure the ops will adjust it if necessary
<amathis> billytwowilly: topiclock isn't on o.o
<billytwowilly> heh.
<amathis> crimsun: I was just taking off the part added.. o.0
<creeperz> mainly because Gmail is in the club that nobody else is in
<NetSurfAU> checked on-line documentation b4 coming in here - no help there for my issue
<crimsun> amathis: that's fine
<creeperz> (See above)
<Gmail> cya all till creeperz gets klined
<crimsun> NetSurfAU: SATA HD? ATA? SCSI?
<creeperz> Gmail: im gunna suck your blood!
<creeperz> through a bendy-straw!
<creeperz> then im gunan feast on your entrails!
<amathis> oh my.
<NetSurfAU> ATA - PC is a PII 300 with 256Mb ram & 13Gb HD.  + PCI NIC
<billytwowilly> NetSurfAU, it's in the forum
<billytwowilly> NetSurfAU, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6448&highlight=error+18
<creeperz> Gmail: I WILL DEVOUR YOU HEART AND CRAP OUT YOUR SOUL!!!!!
<creeperz> MUHAHAHAHAHAH!!
<creeperz> (Evil laugh)
<Gmail> i need logs of this to send to all staffers
<Gmail> anyone with a voice in #freenode ? please complain
<Gmail> bob2: please complain in #freenode for us
<creeperz> Gmail: just think before you start throwing accusations around, dude.
<creeperz> k?
<creeperz> and i think everyone here hates you anyhow
<billytwowilly> so now gmail is complaining about creeperz complaining about gmail? this is all kinda lame..
* amathis watches Jerry Sprin......  #ubuntu
<NetSurfAU> Thanks B-t-W - will come back if anything else pops up that I can't find in the forum you've pointed me to.  CIAO
<billytwowilly> NetSurfAU, try the thing in the last post of that forum thread I sent you.
<billytwowilly> NetSurfAU, good luck
<creeperz> Gmail: i bet yu half the people here that you think like you actually dont :-)
<creeperz> which is kidna funny
* creeperz thinks
<creeperz> where are all the ops in this channel?
* Agent86 laughs at Gmail
* amathis begs to differ with Ag
* amathis begs to differ with Agent86
<crimsun> creeperz: self-policing. "Ubuntu" philosophy.
<Agent86> amathis: ?
<amathis> :D
<Gmail> OMG
<Gmail> that thunder
<creeperz> cool
<candyman> hi #ubuntu
<creeperz> well, im gunna self-police my ass out of here
<amathis> Gmail: guess what boy! I have a cookie for you! Go get it! it is in that suspicious looking death tra.... closet
<Gmail> candyman: ingore creeperz and welcome
<creeperz> before Gmail says i cant live in my house or some shit
<Agent86> Gmail: Likey yew the thunder? ^_^
<Gmail> creeperz: are you on drugs
<amathis> ... he's touching me! ..... 'no he's touching me!
<Agent86> Gmail: Usually he is, but not today, actually.
<creeperz> Gmail: nope
<amathis> Agent86: how true :D
<creeperz> quit 4 days ago
<Agent86> Hehe
<creeperz> Agent86: was it 4 days ago?
<creeperz> or 3?
<Agent86> creeperz: Three.
<creeperz> ah
<amathis> Gmail: are you on feminine steroids?
<creeperz> yeah
<creeperz> 3 days since any drug!
<creeperz> (excluding caffeine)
* amathis sees tits growing on Gmail's head
<Agent86> o.o
<creeperz> lol!
<billytwowilly> creeperz, what kind of drugs did you take?
<creeperz> LMAO!
<creeperz> Amaranth: NO MORE R-Rated stuff!!
<Amaranth> creeperz: ??
<creeperz> billytwowilly: all the good ones that i'm not supposed :-)
<Agent86> creeperz: Err, you mean amathis?
<creeperz> yeah
<amathis> heh
<creeperz> amathis: :-)
<Agent86> :-)
<amathis> don't smile at me.
<Gmail> BYE
<ctd> Okay, calm down kids.
<billytwowilly> creeperz, just stay away from ecstacy. That stuff is a seretonin receptor neuro toxin
<amathis> you know how that makes me feel inside :P
<Gmail> thats it this channel full of lamers
<amathis> Gmail: then leave?
<creeperz> billytwowilly: /me doesnt do ex
<creeperz> that crap is bad
<creeperz> and so is meth
<amathis> heh
<ctd> Gmail: Sorry if we're not cool enough for you.
<creeperz> just stuff that should be legal but isnt
* amathis doesn't comment
<billytwowilly> meth isn't really that bad.
<billytwowilly> it's just a really cheap to produce amphetamine
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/ | staffers please monitor this channel
<Amaranth> This place is _not_ self policing.
<creeperz> Gmail: my DEEPEST apolagies
<amathis> Gmail: dude, quit.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:amathis] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<creeperz> lol
<billytwowilly> Could you guys please stop screwing with the channel topic?
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to talk about drugs here;)
<amathis> billytwowilly: I am just restoring it.
<creeperz> :-)
<Gmail> CYA
<Amaranth> billytwowilly: Cut it out.
<amathis> billytwowilly: heh, creeperz is a lightweight when it comes to drugs
<creeperz> amathis: screw you :-)
<amathis> compared to (blank )
<amathis> :D
<Amaranth> off-topic
<ctd> Thank the lord, he's gone.
* amathis shuts up.
<creeperz> just cuz i cant choke down 2 bacardis doesnt mean i cant take shots of vodka all night :-)
<amathis> how do you add windows to grub off a slave HD?
<creeperz> wow
<creeperz> there's some interesting people in this channel
<Amaranth> amathis: no clue but the grub config should give a nice example
<creeperz> ctd: good to meet you :-)
<amathis> Amaranth: I added it exactly like example said
<amathis> but it didn't do it
<amathis> :/
<creeperz> billytwowilly: good to meet you too :-)
<calc> amathis: did you set hd to 1,0 (or whatever drive/partition it is seen as?)
<ctd> creeperz: Have a nice life. :)
<Amaranth> Amaranth: hd0 in grub is like /dev/hda in linux
<Amaranth> so if you have it pointing to hd0 it won't work
<amathis> hmm
<Amaranth> hd1 is like /dev/hdb, etc
<creeperz> when Gmail comes back... tell him I'm in the closet
<creeperz> like
<creeperz> HIS closet
<creeperz> not *the* closet :-)
<amathis> Amaranth: hrm.. ok
<billytwowilly> creeperz, yes, It is nice to meet you also. If you want to know more about drugs message me;) I'm taking a pharmacology course on them right now;)
<Amaranth> creeperz: You should come out already, no one will make fun of you. ;)
<neoxed> any one got x-java-vm?
<amathis> .msg billytwowilly HOOK ME UP
<amathis> j/k
<Amaranth> neoxed: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<creeperz> lol
<billytwowilly> heh, I don't do drugs, I just find them intrigueing.
<amathis> billytwowilly: I did too... right as they entered my arm.
<amathis> :P
<ctd> Panadol does wonders to fix my gmail "issue".
* creeperz wishes xchat had a 'buddy' list
<zenwhen> can ANYONE change the topic?
<zenwhen> Wow, just wow.
<creeperz> billytwowilly: never snort half a pill of oxycodone :-)
<creeperz> thats all i can tell yu ;-)
<Amaranth> He was so wow'ed his connection gave out. :D
<amathis> hmm.. Amaranth what file controls grub?
<|QuaD|> does anyone here know about apache's ssi's?
<ctd> |QuaD|: Apache's docs do. ;)
<billytwowilly> creeperz, that a designer drug that acts like morphine?
<creeperz> somewhat
<creeperz> not as addictive
<|QuaD|> ctd: isn't answering my question
<Se7h> oh man
<creeperz> and your legs will feel like jell-o :-)
<Se7h> jackass2 rules
<Se7h> LOL
<amathis> ugh
* Amaranth gives up on the channel
<amathis> what file controls grub loaders?
<Amaranth> amathis: I'm looking
* amathis cannot remember
<amathis> I have always been used to lilo
<Agrajag> isn't it /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<amathis>  ah
<amathis> ok
<DigiKill> same here...lilo all the way :S
<Amaranth> Agrajag: yep, thats it
<amathis> title		Windows XP Professional
<amathis> root		(hd1,0)
<amathis> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<amathis> chainloader	+1
<amathis> makeactive
<amathis> how should this look?
<ctd> |QuaD|: Then ask your question. :)
<|QuaD|> ctd: is there a way to use a ssi without starting <!--
<neoxed> still cant find the install for x-jav
<neoxed> x-java.
<creeperz> if any of you cool people want to get ahold of me, I'll be in #Noodlebot ... The channel that your "fearless leader" doesn't think should be on the network :-D
<creeperz> peace
<billytwowilly> anyone know how to bring back the crossover office additions to the menu that got wiped out when hoary did that whole menu change?
<Synek> morning
<ctd> |QuaD|: Have you looked at http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/howto/ssi.html ?
<Gmail> is the lamers still here
<ctd> Gmail: Dude.
<ctd> Gmail: Flaming people isn't going to help you in life.
* Gmail hugs the normal people in this channel like ctd and |QuaD| 
<|QuaD|> ctd: yeah
<Amaranth> Gmail: Drop it.
* |QuaD| = normal?????
<|QuaD|> ctd: it didn't say we COULD or couldn't
<neoxed> QuaD where can i get x-java-vm.?
<Gmail> |QuaD|: your a lot more than creeperz and amathis and billytwowilly
<amathis> o.0
<Gmail> oh wait is amathis ment to be on that list?
<Amaranth> neoxed: You need to install Java, see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<|QuaD|> neoxed: there is a faq on the website
<|QuaD|> Gmail: be nice
<Gmail> to you
* amathis wants some blood..
<|QuaD|> to everyone
<Gmail> no amathis is ment to be on that list
<amathis> Gmail: consult a dictionary... it is all the new rage... *meant
<ctd> |QuaD|: So you want to do SSI's without the <!-- --> thing?
<RuffianSoldier> IW
<|QuaD|> yeah.... more of just curious if you can
<RuffianSoldier> daniels?
<RuffianSoldier> peeps trollin in here?
<Amaranth> daniels is away
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight all
<amathis> Good night.
<Amaranth> he has been idle 8 hours :P
<Amaranth> night RuffianSoldier
<ctd> RuffianSoldier: Were you the one last night asking about X?
<ctd> |QuaD|: Can't say I've seen it done before
<|QuaD|> ctd: s'ok
<ironwolf> Ok, Theme's are borked in Hoary... No eta yet.
<gecko[au] > gday
<ironwolf> gday gecko
<gecko[au] > need some help with java setup
<|QuaD|> gecko[au] : did you read the wiki?
<gecko[au] > been told java-package should be used
<gecko[au] > checking
<RuffianSoldier> i want Sun JDS
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<neoxed> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<neoxed> any one know how to fix dpkg?
<crimsun> neoxed: it's not dpkg's fault; it's the package's
<crimsun> neoxed: what's the error above that?
<neoxed> muddleftpd error in file ftpwho.c line 602: No parent pid in inetd mode.
<neoxed> CANNOT RESUME. Goodbye
<neoxed> invoke-rc.d: initscript muddleftpd, action "start" failed.
<neoxed> dpkg: error processing muddleftpd (--configure):
<neoxed> Starting FTP server: muddleftpd error in file proxy.c line 329: Cannot bind to port 21, ip 0.0.0.0, skipping!
<crimsun> neoxed: is something else listening on tcp/21?
<neoxed> i dunno
<crimsun> neoxed: netstat -ntpl|grep 21
<neoxed> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3112/inetd
<neoxed> 112/inetd
<crimsun> neoxed: inetd is already listening on 21, which implies you probably have another ftp daemon configured to use inetd
<neoxed> how can i stop it
<crimsun> neoxed: try `sudo invoke-rc.d inetd stop'
<neoxed> woot worked
<neoxed> thank
<neoxed> thanks
<Gmail> ohh
<Gmail> new menu thing is soo cool
<Gmail> applications
<Gmail> places and system
<zenwhen> Now I am REALLY tempted to upgrade to hoary.
<Gmail> why don't you
<zenwhen> Because my system has to be stable.
<ironwolf> zenwhen: define stable.
<gecko[au] > anyone got notes 6.5.2 working on ubuntu
<zenwhen> I dont have time to piss around with reinstalling.
<Gmail> hoary hasn't crashed on me ever
<zenwhen> Gmail, it has for many people.
<Gmail> zenwhen: i have never reinstalled
<zenwhen> I am setting up another machine soon to do testing with soon.
<Gmail> i was using from the second the merge was finished
<zenwhen> Nice
<ironwolf> zenwhen: best off with warty.  Hoary crashes aren't pleasant.
<zenwhen> But still, many have had issues.
<Gmail> zenwhen: the only problem you'll have is dependces
<zenwhen> I cannot deal with them on my main system.
<Gmail> hoary had a huge isue a few days ago
<gecko[au] > one more question... thanks for the help on the java one
<Gmail> zenwhen: wait till gnome 2.9.3 gets into hoary the day after itsrelested
<gecko[au] > what is ubuntu live?
<Gmail> then hoary will be a huge upgrade
<ironwolf> gecko[au] : it's a cd that you can pop in and run off the CD, without installing.  Think of it as a test drive.
<Gmail> gecko[au] : a os that boot off your cd drive
<zenwhen> Im going to use hoary when there is a preview ISO.
<gecko[au] > Gmail: how useful
<Gmail> gecko[au] : it doesn't touch your harddrive
<gecko[au] > Gmail: are you serious?
<Gmail> gecko[au] : good to see if there are the driver needed for your hardware
<Gmail> gecko[au] : yes
<Gmail> this is linux
<gecko[au] > Gmail: wow thanks!
<Gmail> bot winbloze
<Gmail> gnome 3 is going to kill a big part of windoze share market and so is kde 4 for those people who like it
<gecko[au] > Ubuntu is great but their are a lot of desktop holes... still needs work to make it good for dummies
<Synek> true
<gecko[au] > its still a lot more stable than winblowz
<Ubuntu-Linux> ooops
<Synek> But it needs an extra skill to instal and "dget to work"
<gecko[au] > yep - its a lot closer to the mark than most
<gecko[au] > I so want a SOE linux desktop it almost hurts
<declan> hello all
<Gmail> gecko[au] :  true linux user don't know what a crash is
<declan> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a little mounting problem I am having I would greatly appreciate it
<gecko[au] > gday declan, now where do I know that name from
<Gmail> thats how stable it is
<declan> a movie maybe, the jackal, lol
<gecko[au] > ahh yes
<declan> also my name haha
<declan> gecko would you be willing to help me out if ya could
<gecko[au] > Gmail: yes but true linux user dont see the need for seemless desktop... where as IT companies require it.
<gecko[au] > yeah sure
<Gmail> you guys should now the tab key auto complates a nick in most irc clients
<Gmail> gecko[au] : yes they do
<declan> I am mounting an NTFS drive in linux, edited /etc/fstab created a windows folder in /media to mount it to, but its only allowing root to access it, i have it to be able to be user mounted, but it only allows root to access it, wondering how to allow user to access it
<Gmail> linus officaly uses x
<gecko[au] > declan: you need to use the "user" option in fstab on the line that refers to the mount point
<declan> yes i have that
<declan> hold on lemme get you ms fstab line
<gecko[au] > ok then are the perms correct on the directory/
<gecko[au] > ?
<gecko[au] > declan: on the mount directory? (hmm not sure if it affects mounts)
<declan> /dev/hda1   /media/windows   ntfs    ro,user, auto         0          0
<declan> on the mount directory chmod to myself
<declan> well not myself, but to allow all, to r,w,x
<gecko[au] > ok so perms are 777
<Agrajag> here's mine
<declan> yes
<Agrajag> /dev/hdb4               /mnt/nt         ntfs            users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec       0 0
<Agrajag> try that
<Agrajag> or... you know, something like it
<neoxed> any one know any proragms that will read large tex docs for you?
<ironwolf> neoxed: I like vi, others like emacs.
<neoxed> vi easy to use?
<declan> Agrajag, Thanks, that worked, im really not sure why, could you explain, the difference with users, as opposed to user, and whats the umask, and nls....if you could thanks
<ironwolf> neoxed: it's not the most user friendly piece of software on the market, but it's easy to work with if you find a quick reference.
<neoxed> i c
<Gmail> why doesn't the gnome team take the distro patches that make gnome more user friendly?
<gecko[au] > declan: users will work, user may not
<declan> thanks a lot guys...
<neoxed> i got alot fo c++ ebooks and well i need glass;s cuz if i sit and read for more then 10 mins my eyes burn so bad
<Agrajag> well, umask isn't really needed, it just forces everything to appear to be r-xr-xr-x
<Agrajag> nls=utf8 sets language for the filenames to utf8, I need it or some of my mp3s have broken filenames
<gecko[au] > declan: its a bit like the difference between kill -1 PID and kill - 1 PID
<Agrajag> and users makes it so any user can mount/umount
<declan> wanna help me with one more thing....im new to the way debian gets packages, im using ubuntu, i want to install xmms, how would i go about doing it seeing as im not sure if i can use rpm(im coming from using mandrake)
<neoxed> is it called emacspeak?
<Agrajag> declan: sudo apt-get install xmms
<gecko[au] > beat me
<KonvIRC> ubuntu is based on debian so any debian packages will work right?
<gecko[au] > mostly yes
<Agrajag> not necessarily
<declan> im guessing that would be the same for most things, and if debian doesn't have a package i would need to build from source correct?
<gecko[au] > the cup is half full?
<KonvIRC> im just gonna try it out and iso is only 500mb so im assuming its missing a lot
<Agrajag> yes
<KonvIRC> so im just thinking of where i can get everything
<KonvIRC> w/o having to compile
<gecko[au] > discussing the ubuntu "experience"...
<declan> Anyone know of any C++ or Java Developement editors, that will color code and do indents, that aren't emacs or Vi
<Gmail> vim
<Gmail> declan: there are like another 1000 of them
<declan> lol ok
<gecko[au] > discussing the ubuntu "experience"... starting with the web experience, firefox is a great browser but all the attachments are missing. Quicktime, Flash, Java and robust multimedia players need to be working from first install
<declan> i agree
<neoxed> any one know how to use emacspeak
<neoxed> and if it reads tex?
<declan> i think that an MP3 plugin should be included on first install as well, or is that a legal issue
<gecko[au] > mutimedia player should cover that
<Agrajag> it shouldn't be a legal issue, I thought the mp3 license says you can distribute a decoder for free if you don't charge for the software
<gecko[au] > on the software side, if you want install on demand, it must be seemless... yes/no simplicity
<declan> i tried music player but it said no plugin avail to play MP3
<gecko[au] > Synaptic is nice but useless for the average windows user
<Agrajag> you mean rhythmbox
<declan> yea rhythmbox
<calc> Agrajag: well it just says "Music Player" on the menu ;)
<Agrajag> yeah that annoys me
<gecko[au] > in fact the whole package management system should be totally transparent. They want something, they search and click go...
<gecko[au] > anyway - thats enough heresy from me
* calc will be glad when hoary's menu is finished
<declan> Do any of you develope for a career or for open source?
<gecko[au] > I wish, I dont have the discipline
<declan> gotcha
<calc> i'm just a package monkey right now
<declan> gecko whats the profession, just curious
<calc> written a few minor things like kernel drivers, menu-xdg, etc
<Gmail> calc: i got something you will love to package
<calc> if it doesn't suck like kde i might ;)
<kleedrac> I've got a couple questions for the ubuntu gurus here ... 1) How do I get .wma support for xmms?  2) Why does mplayer crash after beginning to parse the .conf file?
* calc hides from crimsun ;)
<Gmail> calc: its nothing in that sence
<declan> xmms would have a plugin not sure if it supports wma, i know for a fact xine does
<KonvIRC> i used to program for OSS full time paid
<calc> Gmail: wow is that like a cpanel replacement?
<KonvIRC> for about 1.5 years
<kleedrac> I can find xmms-wma.rpm can't find the .deb though ... can ubuntu use rpms?
<KonvIRC> company spent all their money and laid everyone off
<KonvIRC> wouldnt the best way to get stuff be apt-get ?
<Gmail> calc: yes
<ctd-goslar> kleedrac: No.
<declan> not sure if it can use rpm, probably not, someone else comment there, you can always build from source
<calc> Gmail: thats pretty nice :)
<Gmail> calc: yes in #vhcs
<KonvIRC> http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<KonvIRC> theres a thing on getting mplayer in ubuntu
<KonvIRC> via google
<ctd-goslar> KonvIRC: To get mplayer, you just install it from multiverse.
<kleedrac> I got mplayer installed but it crashes with Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<kleedrac> Illegal instruction
<neoxed> any one know a good program this will read out loud large tex files?
<snipes> Hi
<crimsun> 'lo
<snipes> My computer is doing something strange. Gkrellm says there is disk activity. How can I find out what it is doing?
<crimsun> top(1) is also useful for that, snipes
<snipes> yea top doesnt tell me anything useful in this instance.
<snipes> not that I can notice anyway
<snipes> does linux automaticly do any defrag type thing that could cause disk activity? It is reading about 4 MB/s and writing about 2MB/s.
<Synek> snipes: disk acitivity? it can be updatedb or sth
<Synek> logrotate?
<snipes> hmmm, possibly but its been going on about 20 minutes now
<Synek> hm
<Synek> no idea
<crimsun> snipes: what sort of programs are running?
<crimsun> and what file systems are you using?
<gecko[au] > is their a one line command to install a locally created package which has a dependancy on multiverse package.. can apt-get do all this?
<snipes> apache, mysqld, azureus, vncserver, quite a few programs but for the last few days it hasnt been this much activity
<crimsun> I venture it's probably the java vm reading from disk for azureus
<crimsun> particularly if any of your torrents are moving quickly
<crimsun> reading/writing from/to disk
<Celery> um
<Celery> small problem
<Celerex> i was never asked to set a root password..
<crimsun> gecko[au] : unfortunately, no
<Celerex> ah, sudo :)
<crimsun> Celerex: use sudo with your user's password. This is explained in the FAQ.
<Celerex> just found it :)
<miausX> hi! :)
<crimsun> gecko[au] : you can apt-get install the dependency, then dpkg -i the local package
<crimsun> hi miausX
<miausX> excuse me, I have added a few lines to the SettingUpSamba howto, can anybody read it to see if it's correct? I don't speak english very well :)
<miausX> hi crimsun :)
<crimsun> sure, miausX. Use a paste web site if necessary.
<snipes> would excessive swapping cause visible diskactivity? its on an XBox with 64MB RAM.
<crimsun> snipes: certainly
<Celerex> i've got a problem with apt, it complains that it can't open the locals 'en'. is there something else is hould use?
<crimsun> Celerex: try exporting LANG=C and LC_ALL=C
<snipes> thanks a lot everybody
<miausX> crimsun, oh, it's in the Ubuntu web site --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<maswan> Does bugfixes like this go into warty? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=256185
<miausX> you can see my changes with the "history" tab :)
<miausX> I have changed that section because the old settings are not secure, now it works fine (at last on my server)
<Celerex> so default of C is a sufficent language locale?
<crimsun> maswan: that NMU is dated [Sat,  3 Jul 2004 09:34:31 +0200] , long before the release of Warty
<crimsun> maswan: what version of python2.3-zsi is in Warty?
<miausX> crimsun, Version: 1.5.0-2
<crimsun> miausX: not sure. It seems like a minor bugfix. Ask doko himself. :) It'll definitely be in Hoary; you can check yourself via 'universe' in apt-cache policy.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> maswan: ^
<miausX> ;)
<crimsun> (thanks though, miausX)
<crimsun> miausX: looks fine to me
<Celerex> i'm trying to do an apt-get install locales lsb ubuntu-desktop and all it does it complain about locales. I've reset LANG and LANGUAGE to C but it complains:
<miausX> thanks crimsun :)
<Celerex> en.ISO-8859-1... cannot open locale definition file 'en': No such file or directory
<miausX> en_EN.ISO-8859-1
<miausX> or en_US
<Celerex> the error is exactly like i see it
<crimsun> hum.
<crimsun> locales should already be installed
<Celerex> that's what's failing
<crimsun> why are you attempting to (re)install it?
<miausX> Ohmer, I have to study a bit, see you later :)
<Celerex> the intial install complained that it failed
<Celerex> and no every tim ei do an apt-get it complains it can't install those packages
<crimsun> ah, I see
<Celerex> that was "and now every time i do.."
<declan> night folks
<crimsun> Celerex: I don't even see "en_EN*" as a choice
<Celerex> yeah well i don't know where it's set
<crimsun> Celerex: I think you mean en_US or en_US.UTF-8
<Celerex> if i could change it i would
<crimsun> /etc/locale.gen
<crimsun> you would put:
<crimsun> en_US ISO-8859-1
<crimsun> like that.
<crimsun> :q!
<crimsun> err, woops ;-)
<Celerex> bah
<Celerex> finally
<Celerex> what's the entry in your locales.gen?
<Celerex> it was en ###...
<Celerex> it doesn't like en_US.###...
<Celerex> (it just says bad entry)
<crimsun> I have the line I just pasted + "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<Celerex> k
<maswan> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<Alex1> hi
<Alex1> someone can help me?
<Emanuelez> hello *
<spiritz> hi
<Emanuelez> backing my debian up to switch to ubuntu :)
<|QuaD|> Emanuelez: i like to hear that
<Emanuelez> what's a safe way to backup emails (evolution)? should i just burn the Mail dir and copy it back once ubuntu is installed?
<|QuaD|> Emanuelez: that would probably work
<Celerex> omg
<Celerex> ubuntu provides FireFox 0.9.3??
<Alex1> i`ve a problem with acpi_power_off called, i edit the file as guide said but my pc does not turn off
<Emanuelez> |QuaD|: probably? LOL
<Alex1> someone can help me?
<alessio_> i'ahve the same problem
<|QuaD|> Emanuelez: i normally just back up my /etc and /home directories
<Emanuelez> |QuaD|: that's what i'm doing :)
<|QuaD|> Emanuelez: :)
<Emanuelez> is ubuntulinux.org working for u? it seems like freezing to me..
<|QuaD|> Emanuelez: yup
<Alex1> noone can help me?
<Emanuelez> mmm... i guess my isp is having problems then :-S
<Emanuelez> Alex1: is acpi turned on in your bios?
<Alex1> yes it is
<Emanuelez> Alex1: and u have a standard kernel with acpi enabled?
<Alex1> yes
<Alex1> apcid is also active
<calc> i've seen the no turn off issue on several pcs
<calc> i think 2.6.8.1 was bugged
<Celerex> anyway i can sim an intall?
<Celerex> ie, tell apt that a package is installed without it being installed?
<calc> equivs will do that
<housetier> Celerex look at equivs
<calc> its probably in universe
<Celerex> bah i'm blocked now.. stupid dependancies
<Celerex> i'm trying to install this package and it's complaining that a file is provided by another package. can i tell apt to just overwrite orskip?
<Emanuelez> is there an ubuntu channel for amd64 users?
<calc> Emanuelez: i think its here as well
<calc> i have two ubuntu amd64 boxes here
<Emanuelez> calc: cool... what issues will i have to face? :)
<calc> hoary seems to work fine for me
<calc> a few of the applets crash every once in a while
<seb128> calc, any backtrace of the crash ?
<calc> seb128: i'll try to grab one the next time it happens
<seb128> calc, I made -dbg packages for panel/applets/gnomevfs ... just install them :)
<calc> the applet that seems to crash most often is the weather one
<seb128> ok
<seb128> please install gnome-applets-dbg
<calc> ok
<seb128> so you get a decent bt
<seb128> thanks
<calc> none of them crash very often probably less than once a day
<hazza96> is hoary the next release after warty?
<seb128> yes
<hazza96> what stage is it at? beta?
<Celerex> wow
<Celerex> just a FEW packages to upgrade from the ubuntu tree to unstable debian tree
<Emanuelez> mmm... i guess i will be installing the 32 bit version... or my ati radeon 9600 will never be accelerated
<hazza96> is it possible to install Warty and do a update to get it to hoary?
<seb128> yes
<Celerex> Emanuelez don't forget the fglrx drivers ;)
<hazza96> cool cause I just downloaded warty and don't want to download the whole thing again
<Emanuelez> Celerex: what r those?
<Celerex> those are the ATI drivers
<Celerex> specically done for the Radeon cards. HUGE difference over the generic ATI driver or radeon driver included with xfree
<hazza96> thanks seb128
<Emanuelez> Celerex: for 64 bit kernels too?
<seb128> np
<Celerex> well you can build them yourself if you so desire. i dn't have any 64 machines and i've never heard either way whether they work or not
<Emanuelez> Celerex: aren't those the official ati drivers for linux?
<daniels> fglrx on amd64 does not work, full stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<fabbione> tsk :-)
<daniels> thanks, forgot about that one
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<Emanuelez> daniels: thx :)
<trukulo> daniels, have you seen jane there? i have to talk with her
<daniels> trukulo: she's away, sorry; is there anything I can help with?
<trukulo> yes, two things i have to inform
<trukulo> in private, please
<daniels> sure
<Alessio> where cani i find php5?
<Alessio> where can i find php5?
<Alessio> only form source?
<Alessio> only from source?
<Alessio> is there any .deb?
<ctd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3657.html
<Alessio> tx
<Alessio> then only form source!
<Alessio> *from
<Emanuelez> any gaim-vv user here?
<Emanuelez> i need webcam support for yahoo messenger and gaim-vv was the only one i could make work on debian
<Alessio> ctd, i have installed mysql and apache from apt
<Alessio> can i install only php5 from.. source?
<jiyuu0> any suggested good newsreader program?
<linux_mafia> pan
<jiyuu0> can evolution do it?
<jiyuu0> how bout thunderbird?
<linux_mafia> jiyuu0, maybe
<linux_mafia> jiyuu0, evo that is, not sure on tbird
<iMeXdiAC> i use thunderbird :) ..
<iMeXdiAC> works nice ..
<jiyuu0> so no need to recommend extra program for newsreader
<jiyuu0> thanks :)
<iMeXdiAC> np
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, anything in particular you like about tbird over evo?
<iMeXdiAC> hmm ..
<Keybuk> Burgundavia_: gleetings
<iMeXdiAC> i like tbird a bit more .. in the 1.0 release vers .. as now its a prerelease thats in the standard warty repository
<iMeXdiAC> its the layout i like in tbird
<iMeXdiAC> and the possibility to write an extension or add one if i ever feel to have the need to
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, ok, i might have to try it, only using evo, just cause i always have, no other reason really, although its a damn good app
<iMeXdiAC> they both are for sure ..
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, you using hoary?
<iMeXdiAC> nah wardog ..
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, ok, just gonna comment on the new menu setup, seems kinda weird to me, guess i'll get used to it
<iMeXdiAC> dont know the upgrade procedure .. i came from debian .. havent read the docs yet
<linux_mafia> wondered if others thought so too
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, came from debian? dist-upgraded to warty, or switched?
<iMeXdiAC> i switched ..
<linux_mafia> oh\
<iMeXdiAC> as i had some trouble ..
<iMeXdiAC> tried gentoo ..
<iMeXdiAC> had problems to get the kernel running compiling correctly
<linux_mafia> well upgrade procedure is same as stable -> testing -> sid, if youve done that before
<iMeXdiAC> as some pam dependency wasnt included and i couldnt login
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, in gentoo?
<iMeXdiAC> yup ..
<iMeXdiAC> im on a ppc proc .. :)
<linux_mafia> iMeXdiAC, i must admit gentoo intrigues me, but all that compilation, im just not masochistic enough
<linux_mafia> plus im impatient
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. i thought why not try it as it was on second hardware i didnt need at that time
<iMeXdiAC> and wanted to get used to another distri
<iMeXdiAC> and my proc has only 466mhz
<Keybuk> Daniel is *evil*
<bluewheel> linux_mafia, I tried gentoo once, after 2 hours of getting basicly nothing done I instlled sarge in 30 mins and had a working X system, much quicker than the days of noting but gcc screens
<Keybuk> tempting people over with the promise of chocolate, and giving them that stuff
<iMeXdiAC> blueweel :) well i had it nearly running ..
<linux_mafia> bluewheel, yeah thats kinda how i see it, plus from what ive read, although im not an os programmer, the speed gains from optimisation are negligable
<bluewheel> linux_mafia, speed gains are almost nothing on ppc i think. Since gcc for the g4's is not too stable above 02 anyway
<iMeXdiAC> hmm well im on a g3 ..
<bluewheel> g3 is pretty much base ppc which is what most .debs would be anyway
<bluewheel> no point as far as i can see it
<iMeXdiAC> well my point was to take a peek at gentoo ..
<iMeXdiAC> as im a comp science stud
<bluewheel> but then i could be wrong and it could be the greatest thing in the world but then do i need an optimised version of ls ?
<iMeXdiAC> ;)
<linux_mafia> bluewheel, yeah and although many packages on debian/ubuntu are made for the lowest common denominator, the devs do use flags etc that give improvements when making packages
<bluewheel> yea i am a comp sci student too, but i'd rather do something with my computer than watch it compile stuff :-)
<bluewheel> kinda like watching static on TV as far as i am concerned :-)
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. well .. it wasnt my main machine then ..
<iMeXdiAC> so i wouldnt watch gcc compile the whole day
<bluewheel> oh yea it would be fun to do once, just to say you did :-)
<bluewheel> it's kinda like doing rm -rf / as root, ever comp sci person should do it once, more than that if they want but once is enough :-)
<linux_mafia> bluewheel, plus i read about one of the ubuntu devs showing the gentoo devs about how to compile something "specially", that they didnt even know about, heh
<Agrajag> learning gentoo to help you in CS is like watching Cops to make you a better police officer
<jiyuu0> linux_mafia, just found nice feature in evo "threaded message list"
<iMeXdiAC> anyway i got the ubuntu image and made a fresh install .. was around a week ago
<jiyuu0> that's something thunderbird doesn't have
<Agrajag> gentoo doesn't teach you anything other than how to run emerge
<linux_mafia> jiyuu0, yep i use that, good aye, perfect for my mailing lists
<jiyuu0> yub
<jiyuu0> now i found a reason to use mailing list
<jiyuu0> i always hated em... unsorted.. hard to read
<jiyuu0> that's a plus point for evo
<iMeXdiAC> rm -rf / doesnt work that efficient .. rm -rf /* would be a bit better .. but not sure ..
<iMeXdiAC> as i just tried it some time ago ..
<davmor2> bob2 are you about
<ctd> rm -rf /'s are best done in UMLs.
<bluewheel> linux_mafia, everytime i convince myself gentoo is better than debian i think how long it would take to install and debian wins again
<ctd> That's how I did mine.
<Synek> huh
<Synek> i've recalled myself "Gentoo is rice" ;-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Tsjoklat] : Ubuntu-Linux support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<crimsun> iMeXdiAC: um, what's the difference between / and /* with `rm -rf' ? :)
<crimsun> moin Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> crimsun :)
<davmor2> can anyone help I have a problem trying to unpack an iso any apps to help or plain english man page? it says it isn't iso 9660
<davmor2> yet the second disc burnt fine
<crimsun> davmor2: you don't unpack an iso; you mount it using a loopback device
<davmor2> how? crimsun
<crimsun> davmor2: mount -t loop foo.iso /somemountpoint
<crimsun> -o loop
<crimsun> not -t
<davmor2> ta
<mgedmin> rm -rf /* will not remove files in / that start with a dot
<iMeXdiAC> crimsun somehow rm -rf doesnt descend in all directories with the / alone resp wants to remove / and not the contents of / as it would with /*
<mgedmin> don't know how useful that is ;)
<davmor2> is the loop command already in warty or do i need to dl it
<bob2> davmor2: ?
<crimsun> davmor2: it's built into mount(8) and the kernel
<crimsun> davmor2: you don't need anything extra
* mjr got his Ubuntu CDs, yay. Now to distribute them amongst CS students, among others
<davmor2> thanx a lot I'll try that
<crimsun> iMeXdiAC: the corner case is as mgedmin described.~
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. how about rm -rf /* /.*   -- as im quite sure as i only used the / it didnt really work on all files
<crimsun> will remove / recursively, but /* /.* will require a rmdir / afterward to achieve the same
<bob2> if you're deleting a directory, just give the directory name, with no * on the end at all
<Tsjoklat> hey bob2
<crimsun> yeah my leading '/' was eaten by irssi because I forgot to use / /
<Gmail> bob2: you mist the trolls in here
<Tsjoklat> Gmail what do you mean.. you are still in here
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. but isnt the / alone a special case as its the main entry point .. or not
<bob2> no
<bob2> Tsjoklat: hola.  made it back in one piece?
<Tsjoklat> bob2 still breathing :)
<iMeXdiAC> hmm what is then a better expl that rm -rf / doesnt work that well ..
<crimsun> iMeXdiAC: a simple / is the most effective
<crimsun> (and hence the most dangerous)
<iMeXdiAC> well i issued this command once .. and the harddrive wasnt empty after that as i recall ..
<linux_mafia> Gmail, what trolls?
<iMeXdiAC> but its hair splitting prolly ;)
<Gmail> linux_mafia: you mist them probbly
<Gmail> someone flooded Gmail: join bla bla with bla bla being repeated 100 times
<Tsjoklat> Gmail take it to offtopic
<Tsjoklat> nobody cares
<Gmail> i banned from offtopic
<Gmail> this is why bob2 you need to unabn me
<Tsjoklat> then start your own channel: Gmail
<Gmail> no
<bob2> Gmail: 'unabn'?
<daniels> Gmail: if we are awake, we are going to be monitoring the channel.  putting 'staffers please monitor this channel' in the topic is pointless and incredibly annoying.  don't do it.
<daniels> Gmail: and whining about #ubuntu-offtopic in here is also offtopic for #ubuntu.  i've asked you many, many times to stop it, but it appears you are unable to respect that.
<iMeXdiAC> anyhow .. the reason im here is because the standard wardog install got me a nice working gnome 2.8 but on my g3 the screensaver looks up the machine as some openGL savers get loaded and i didnt find a comment about that with google .. it maybe the gl or the drm components i guess and only an issue with my aty128 as i would prbly just need to get a newer kernel hence upgrading to hoary ..
<daniels> yeah, we've fixed it in hoary, but we aren't really doing non-security updates to warty, sorry
<iMeXdiAC> ahh thx :))
<Tsjoklat> big differance a few weeks.. hoary looks fabio!
<Gmail> bob2: unban
<Gmail> daniels: just give me one wack in the head and i'll neave do stupid stuff again
<bob2> Gmail: you've had many 'wacks in the head'
<Gmail> bob2: no only one when i was 8 days old
<netdur> iirc (osnews.com), mono (vm) will be included per default in next release! true?
<Treenaks> Gmail: don't forget you were dropped on your head when you were a kid
<Gmail> Treenaks: dropped on head == wacked
<Treenaks> Gmail: no wacked = hit in the head hard with a blunt object
<Gmail> because when someone drops you the are really wacking you using the floor
<Treenaks> Gmail: let's talk about this in #123, OK?
<Gmail> how about #ubuntu-offtopic
<Treenaks> Gmail: you can't enter there, so let's try #123
<Gmail> but --- Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<Treenaks> or #nonsense
<Treenaks> Gmail: anyway
<Gmail> --- asimov.freenode.net sets mode +n #123--- ChanServ removes channel operator status from Gmail--- ChanServ sets mode +s #123--- ChanServ sets mode +n #123--- ChanServ sets mode +t #123--- ChanServ sets mode +m #123
<Gmail> the channel is friken +m w/o an op to voice anyone
<daniels> guys, please take it to another channel, or /msg.  i really don't care, and it doesn't belong in #ubuntu.
<Gmail> daniels: then unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic because there is no where else to talk about it
* Treenaks decides not to return to #ubuntu until gmail has some kind of server ban (or just gets lost)
* Gmail gets lost then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gnu-debian.user]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<daniels> (as I was in the middle of asking him to come back in a week and cool off in the meantime, he left anyway)
<ctd> He's somewhere from Sydney/NSW which is scary.
<Synek> bah. another "my kung-fu is better than yours"
<linux_mafia> daniels,  damn, he must have been a pita, you and jdub, etc, are some of the most (probably, the most) patient dudes ive ever seen in a help channel
<Synek> linux_mafia: true indeed ;)
<tsw> Hi I was wondering does the default ubuntu install support laptops powersaving options?
<gnarvaez> hi, is anyone in Mataro?
<neoxed> any one know a easy way to fix synaptic package manager
<Cyberjames> Mataro location?
<bob2> gnarvaez: lots of people are
<gnarvaez> [I should state for the record that I am an anthropologist doing research...] 
<bob2> neoxed: how did you break it?
<bob2> tsw: yes
<hazza96> i am trying to install Warty and am getting a "failed getting release file /cdrom/dists//Release" message
<gnarvaez> I am curious as to how many people are there and what is the general atmosphere of the meetings
<neoxed> dunno it gives me errors when it trys to finsh installing packages
<tsw> bob2: great, how about hibernate?
<hazza96> I checked the forums and nothing, I checked the CD and it doesn't have that dir
<bob2> tsw: depends on your hardware
<bob2> gnarvaez: there's ~30 people in this room at the moment, and the mood is...interested
<tsw> bob2: ok thanks Ill inform how it went as soon as I get the install done on a ibm (390x pretty old) :)
<hazza96> bob2: what room are you talking about?
<bob2> hazza96: bof
<hazza96> can anyone help me?
<gnarvaez> Interesting? That has a number of meanings.
<bob2> gnarvaez: yes it does.
<tsw> somekind of meeting going on? :)
<bob2> tsw: yes, the ubuntu conference in mataro
<ctd> Pick which meaning you prefer ;p
<tsw> hmm where is mataro?
<JanC> tsw: near Barcelona
<bob2> tsw: spain, near barcelona
<gnarvaez> I just happen to find out about ubuntu... and I am impressed by what the webpage says (statement of purpose)
<hazza96> I can't install it :(
<santagada> has anyone besides me, used smart? http://www.smartpm.org/
<tsw> sounds great :)
<bob2> hazza96: try asking on the user list
<Stylos> Hi! Can someone help me with installing Cedega 4.2 on Ubuntu
<santagada> I think it would be great if hoary used it to do package management
<hazza96> what userlist?
<gnarvaez> but I am curious as to how the participants (both at the conf. and virtual...) feel about the ubuntu in relation to other linux projects.
<gnarvaez> What makes this one different?
<bob2> hazza96: lists.ubuntu.com
<hazza96> ok this time the install did not have problems detecting my CDROM, so maybe it will behave
<Stylos>  Hi! Can someone help me with installing Cedega 4.2?
<hazza96> Stylos: we heard the first time
<bob2> Stylos: transgaming doesn't provide support?
<Stylos> bob2 Well i dont find my problem on they faq
<Stylos> When i try use it it gives only error
<bob2> Stylos: transgaming takes your money but don't help you set it up on your system?
<hazza96> my install of warty is going to plan this time
<gnarvaez> [it does not sound like it is the right time to ask questions... I do wish I was there since I am in East Timor doing research... some of the people doing tech consulting are interested in finding an installation that is not too difficult to install, and this one is, by far, one of the easiest ones to install... even on a Toshiba laptop] 
<crimsun> gnarvaez: other Linux projects generally?
<gnarvaez> others I tried?
<crimsun> gnarvaez: are you referring to Linux distributions or other open source projects?
<gnarvaez> Gentoo, Fedora (2 and 3), Mandrake 10.1... could not get any of them to install on my laptop
<gnarvaez> this Toshiba is not an easy one to get going on Linux, but now I am quite happy with it.
<Emanuelez> gnarvaez: does knoppix work on that?
<gnarvaez> have not tried it. (I am in East Timor at the moment and do not have a high speed connection... dsl in the office is only about 120kbs)
<daniels> gnarvaez: which other Linux projects do you mean?
<daniels> gnarvaez: we currently integrate pretty deeply with GNOME and Debian, obviously
<crimsun> I think you'll find the common denominators for using Ubuntu are the ease of installation across a variety of hardware, the clear mandate for using Debian (an established base) as a development branch with clearcut biannual deliverables to the end user, and the strong community-oriented support.
<gnarvaez> just the ones I listed. I like ubuntu (though only been using it for a few days) so I will try it out on some older Windows machines
<bob2> gnarvaez: asking on the list would probably be a better idea, but the web site does go into a fair amount of detail on this
<gnarvaez> We pretty much hit the roof with all the XP problems
<linux_mafia> gnarvaez, are you timorese? or just there?
<gnarvaez> Anyway, I do not mean to hog the channel. My research is on the use of open source solutions in peripheral countries (or third world, etc.) East Timor is as out of the way as you can get.
<daniels> gnarvaez: ah, sorry, I'm curious what you mean by 'but I am curious as to how to the participants [...]  feel about the ubuntu in relation to other linux projects'
<daniels> gnarvaez: not at all -- one of the major things we aim to do is to stomp right all over the digital divide
<gnarvaez> I am an anthropologist (and former engineer) from California. I am doing my phd at UC Irvine
<hazza96>  gnarvaez: East Timor is not that far, it is just up the road from me
<gnarvaez> where are you?
<linux_mafia> gnarvaez, ok, just i was gonna throw in a "Viva Xanana Gusmao!"
<hazza96> Brisbane
<daniels> gnarvaez: there seem to be a number of Australians in this channel
<gnarvaez> and unless you are on the island, the roads are best done on boat or plane
<hazza96> ok I can't drive there but it isn't that far, US would take longer
<gnarvaez> ah yes, and there are plenty of aussies here... (ok, and Melborne Bitter is what keeps us/them sane)
<hazza96> yuck, MB would send me mad
<bob2> better than budweiser.
<crimsun> anything is better than budweiser.
<gnarvaez> quite true! and when it is hot, which it is here, most anything will do.
<hazza96> what alcohol % is budweiser?
<gnarvaez> Anyway, I reside in a small ngo. but have been talking with some UNDP people regarding OS policies at different institutions.
<santagada> Anyone has had any interest in this(http://www.smart.org/) new package manager?
<xare> Hi
<xare> does anybody have experience in installing gmailfs in ubuntu
<xare> ?
<hazza96> what is gmailfs?
<ctd> think for a moment.. GMail 1gb storage... fs (filesystem) ;-)
<linux_mafia> xare, not yet, had it going in fedora, just doing it now actually, how you getting on?
<JanC> userspace filesystem that abuses a gmail account as a 1 GiB drive
<xare> the file system than can be mounted using the memory space (1Gbyte) provided by google mail
<ctd> JanC: Good description
<hazza96> wow, how do I do that?
<JanC> is written in Python
<gnarvaez> most use Windows, but maintaining the systems is a nightmare. Some of us are trying to put a demonstration system to see how linux might be preferable to use. So far I have set up a laptop and (ok, my main machine is a powerbook 12") vpc instalation on a mac.
<Moon-Monkey> hello people, does any1 know how i can retrieve files, such as music, from windows when using ubuntu linux?
<xare> linux_mafia, I have mounted it
<linux_mafia> it was so slow it seemed pointless, and i have a decent net connection
<xare> can access it via shell
<xare> but not via gnome
<xare> The problem is that it needs to change things on the kernel
<santagada> Moon-Monkey, you can use nfs captive, but I am still searching for it...
<xare> as the gmailfs type is not supported by the kernel
<JanC> Moon-Monkey: on the same PC ?
<Moon-Monkey> yes, on the same pc
<JanC> you can mount an NTFS partition read-only or a FAT32 partition r/w
<xare> moonmonkey you need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<xare> as root user
<xare> This worked for me
<xare> /dev/hda1	      /mnt/windows	vfat	defaults,user	0	0
<xare> but check where your windows partition is
<xare> and create an /mnt/windows directory before hand
<santagada> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user,umask=0222 0    0
<santagada> if you are using ntfs
<santagada> but first you have to create the /mnt/windows dir with mkdir
<davmor2> I've just tried to mount loop an iso image and it is coming up wrong fstype has anyone any ideas on how i can access this iso
<crimsun> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop foo.iso /somemountpoint
<davmor2> what is the foo.iso section
<crimsun> the name of the iso image
<davmor2> okay I'll try it thanx
<hazza96> davmor2: you haven't heard foo used as a generic name that you replace with your specific name?
<davmor2> crimsun mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<davmor2>        or too many mounted file systems
<davmor2>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<davmor2>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?) is the message I got
<davmor2> any ideas
<maliks> Hi For reasons unknown I have lost my Ubuntu CDs but I still have the ISO so I extracted the ISO to my home folder /home/foo ! now how do I add this as a repo in SYNAPTIC
<crimsun> davmor2: what does file(1) tell you about the iso file?
<davmor2> data
<maliks> For reasons unknown I have lost my Ubuntu CDs but I still have the ISO so I extracted the ISO to my home folder /home/foo ! now how do I add this as a repo in SYNAPTIC
* maliks please help me : just a short query but real important [and urgent] 
<maliks> For reasons unknown I have lost my Ubuntu CDs but I still have the ISO so I extracted the ISO to my home folder /home/foo ! now how do I add this as a repo in SYNAPTIC
<bob2> maliks: please dtop flooding
<BockBilbo> hello back
<BockBilbo> :)
<crimsun> davmor2: and you're sure the file you downloaded is not corrupt and is in .iso format?
<bob2> maliks: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, add line like this: deb file:///path/to/where/you/extracted/it/ ./
<davmor2> it might be this was why I wondered if the data was extractable
<davmor2> but it is definatly .iso
<Simira> ah, great
<Simira> seb128: how to I delete all my contacts from evolution?
<seb128> Simira, rm ~/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db ?
<Simira> ah, ok
<hazza96> How big are all the updates to warty? I just installed it and now it is taking forever to do the updates on my 512 ADSL
<stvn> about half an hour download on 512kbit
<stvn> at least that was for me
<hazza96> thanks, I will go get some coffee
<kent> is it possible to make evolution handle hotmail-accounts in some way?
<BockBilbo> SOS....
<BockBilbo> ive deleted the hostname of the system...
<BockBilbo> :S
<ryan> heh
<ryan> reset it?
<BockBilbo> ....
<BockBilbo> how do i do that
<trukulo> try: sudo hostname name-of-system-you-want
<intinig> I like the new menus in hoary
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> ive f**k up the system:S
<BockBilbo> :(
<afonit> I wish the shortcut key for menu, would bring up all three, but instead it only brings up 'applications' menu, so I have to leave it on my bar
<BockBilbo> brb
<linux_mafia> kent, oooh hotmail, you want a gmail invite?
<linux_mafia> kent, otherwise, install gotmail
<Simira> I get more span om gmail than on hotmail...
<linux_mafia> i get no spam at all, on any of my email accounts
<JanC> I get no spam on hotmail
<JanC> (don't have a hotmail account)
<JanC> :-p
<linux_mafia> heh
<ctd> It's called spamassassin.
<ctd> Use it.
<linux_mafia> i always thought it was funny that hotmail was running on fbsd for a while
<ctd> linux_mafia: hotmail wasn't always owned by microsoft.
<JanC> linux_mafia: it's still running on freebsd for some parts
<linux_mafia> ctd, oh ok, i wasnt aware of that
<linux_mafia> ctd, actually yes i was, wasnt a startup by some guy, and they bought it off him for squillions at the height of its popularity
<JanC> hotmail was started by an Indian student in the US IIRC
<VerTiCal> Hurray! ^_^
<VerTiCal> Just got my Ubuntu-CDs :-)
<linux_mafia> JanC, yeah thats the one
<ctd> Who cares who started it.
<VerTiCal> Lauren is a spammer, by the way.
<linux_mafia> us, thats why were discussing it
<ctd> Fact is, nowa days it's just used by 13-yo teeny boppers who get new email addresses every second week.
<afonit> vERtIcAL: I just got mine aswell, it is so nice.
<JanC> VerTiCal : still waiting  :-(
<ctd> Like randomobscureLoL-2004@hotmail.com
<daniels> VerTiCal: based on?
<daniels> ah, got it, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*foo@85.96.146.*]  by daniels
* Lauren was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<daniels> (she was rather slow to spam me)
<linux_mafia> yeah, i got mine a couple of weeks back, wish id ordered more, gave them all away, people were loving them
* ctd feels excluded from the spamming
<VerTiCal> :)
<daniels> ctd-goslar: onjoin
<kent> linux_mafia, sorry for not responding. Its my brother who have a hotmail account. He dont want to fiddle with scripts, he just wants to use evolution like outlook, and not change to another pop-acount.  I figure its impossible right now? :(
<ctd> ah hah
<xcasex> what happened to the ppc mono builds?
<hazza96> what was the spam about?, how come I didn't get one?
<JanC> kent: hotwayd is a local mail proxy that makes hotmail available as a POP3 account in your mail client
<linux_mafia> kent, gotmail looks pretty bloody simple to me
<hazza96> hey my install is finished downloading the updates
<xlinux_> After I upgrade to hoary I'm getting an error at boot that says temporary fail contacting nameserver and I don't know why cause in warty it was all OK.
<mjr> that must be because hoary is the unstable development version
<kensai> mjr, I know and I have used it before
<kensai> I just get that error now
<kensai> Guess I'll have to wait for final release of hoary then
<kensai> uptime -o
<kensai> damn it failed lol
<xcasex> so, ubuntu ppc, mono, bork, suggestions?
<JanC> anyone know if Ubuntu will be present at fosdem 2005 ?
<hazza96> how long does it take for something like Firefox 1.0 to be in the repositry's?
<hns> deb hazza96 : firefox cabn be found in the backports: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<sladen> hazza96: it's in hoary.  Hoary comes out in April.  It was in Warty, but it was buggy and switched back to 0.9.3 as it wasn't stable.
<hazza96> ok I use Mozilla anyway i was just curious
* sid77 hi
* hazza96 is not smoking anything to get hi like sid77
<sid77> ?_? lol?
<RESET> hi
<kerberos> hola
<RESET> rmmod bttv
<RESET> ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878
<RESET> :\
<RESET> problem :(
<RESET> my tv tuner
<mjg59> RESET: Why is that a problem?
<hazza96> is there any chance of the downloading of debs be switched to BitTorrent?
<hazza96> I love BT is uses MD5 as it downloads
<kerberos> alguien sabe como grabar dvd con ubuntu 4.10??
<jordi> kerberos: #ubuntues
<jordi> err
<jordi> #ubuntu-es
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<TenPlus1> can someone help me with a command line problem... am trying to change screen-resolution at prompt and dunno how ???
<mjg59> TenPlus1: In X or on the console?
<TenPlus1> x
<cpark> Hi all...I've got a quick question. Is there anyway to setup the omni print drivers on Ubuntu? I want to print to an IBM Network24 via a CUPS server, but I don't have the Network24 drivers.
<TenPlus1> I booted Ubuntu into safe mode and am trying to change screen res there before X starts
<RESET> apt-get install bttv
<RESET> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<RESET> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<RESET> E: Impossibile trovare bttv
<bpd1069> gooooood mornin' all
<sid77> errr
<mjg59> TenPlus1: You want to change X's screen resolution?
<mjg59> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<RESET> how install bttv
<TenPlus1> mjg59: yep...
<RESET> module?
<TenPlus1> will try, thx
<sid77> RESET, you shouldn't paste italian error here ;)
<mjg59> reformed: modprobe bttv
<mjg59> Uh
<RESET> ok sorry
<mjg59> RESET: modprobe bttv
<mjg59> But it should be loaded automatically
<Moon-Monkey> hey peeps, how do i retrieve files from Windows when using linux?
<Moon-Monkey> (ubuntu*)
<wezzer> mount a windows partititon to ubuntu
<thenuke> mount the windows partition with mount command
<wezzer> is it FAT or ntfs?
<Moon-Monkey> ntfs
<thenuke> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows  for example
<wezzer> mkdir /mnt/windows
<wezzer> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mnt/windows/
<RESET> my tv tuner dont work damn
<wezzer> remember to put right letter to that /dev/hdX <- X = a,b,c,d etc...
<CapNemo> hello :) where i can find on the web the current list of packages in ubuntu ??
<bpd1069> quick question: how do I keep my cat from climbing up the curtains?  apt-get install waterbottle?
<thenuke> no need for -T as far as I have seen
<mjg59> RESET: In what way does it not work?
<Moon-Monkey> ok, thnx mate, ill give it a try
<RESET> don't tune the channels
<wezzer> thenuke: okay, I'm not sure about that
<cpark> Is there anyway to setup the omni print drivers on Ubuntu? I want to print to an IBM Network24 via a CUPS server, but I don't have the Network24 drivers.
<thenuke> wezzer: I have never used that -T ;)
<wezzer> and I've used it always ;)
<TenPlus1> Does anyone have a SoundMAX Integral sound-card that works on Ubuntu somehow ?
<Moon-Monkey> wezzer: when using that command line on hda1 i get a message saying that i dont have permission to view the contents
<Moon-Monkey> anyone know why i am getting the message "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "windows"." when trying to access the files of my mounted harddisc?
<sid77_> you should umask it while mounting
<sid77_> try umounting /mnt/windows
<sid77_> then mount it again passing "-o umask=000" without the quotes
<Moon-Monkey> how do i unmount it?
<wezzer> umm, I'd use sudo in that case
<thekore> if there are any devs here, thanks for ubuntu. It works with my wireless card :) now im going to try and dual boot the ppc version with OSX. Thanks again, you dont know how great this is :D
<sid77_> umount /mnt/windows
<wezzer> I mean, opening nautilus for example: sudo nautilus /mnt/windows
<TenPlus1> \quit
<sid77_> or do as wezzer suggest, should also work
<Moon-Monkey> ok, ill try
<Moon-Monkey> ok, nice :) it worked
<bpd1069> debating whether to install hoary, is there a document listing known issues with Hoary?
<bpd1069> nevermind, found all the info i needed...
<neo2k> does ubuntu use 2.6-kernels ???
<wezzer> YES
<wezzer> whopops
<wezzer> sorry
<wezzer> caps was on
<neo2k> what about xorg ?
<wezzer> 2.6.8.1 actually
<neo2k> xorg or xfree ?
<wezzer> xfree
<neo2k> damn :(
<neo2k> im trying it out right now :) used to gentoo
<wezzer> but if you upgrade to hoary (I don't recommend) you get xorg
<bob2> the development version of ubuntu uses x.org
<wezzer> hoary = development of ubuntu
<neo2k> hmn... oki, is it stable enough ?
<Tyche> in the hoary install would it have changed the Actions button to not have the shortcut to home? and disks?
<wezzer> I've heard it works quite ok
<Tyche> What is Xorg?
<bob2> Tyche: it's a change in gnome upstream that will be changed back seen
<wezzer> but of course there might be some bugs
<neo2k> an GPL-version of xfree :)
<bob2> Tyche: www.x.org, a fork of xfree86
<bob2> neo2k: no
<daniels> neo2k: it is not GPL.  none of X is, or ever will be.
<neo2k> heh, sorry then
<neo2k> why not just use xfree then ? what license is xorg ?
<Tyche> bob2: Th anks for the info.
<Moon-Monkey> ok, so i used   mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows -o umask=000    but i can't use any files at all, except for image files... anyone know what im doing wrong?
<bpd1069> is hdb1 your only NTFS partition?
<Tyche> I just installed Ubuntu on a P3800 with on onboard video card and I have vertical lines spaced about an inch or so apart all the way acrossed the screen. Any suggestions?
<Moon-Monkey> im not sure, but that is the one that i am trying to access anyhow
<neo2k> wezzer: when is a new version of ubuntu out ? approximately
<bpd1069> well do you just have a C: drive when in windows?
<intinig_> why doesn't mysql listen for connections from outside localhost?
<Moon-Monkey> oh, no... i have 2 partitions when in windows
<wezzer> neo2k: I don't know. Somebody said that before April
<wezzer> but I really don't know
<Moon-Monkey> the one im trying to access is ntfs, but im not sure about the other
<bpd1069> i bet the drive you need is not mounted,... just a hunch
<neo2k> oki
<neo2k> thanks anyway :)
<neo2k> thanks all for your help, gotta go :)
<Moon-Monkey> well, when i mount it, i get full access to look aroung in the partition, but i can't play any audio or video files
<Moon-Monkey> nor can i extract rar files, and so on...
<bpd1069> not sure which command will show you unmounted partions...  but I would assume hdb1 is your drive with just images...
<_RESET> someone use tv tuner under ubuntu?
<wezzer> Moon-Monkey: remember, that writing to ntfs is _NOT_ good idea
<bpd1069> Moon-Monkey: : NTFS is mounted as read only (for a good reason) justcopy the files over if you want to manipulate
<wezzer> I always copy the files I need to ext3 partition and after that do all the unrar and so on stuff
<Moon-Monkey> well, that is exactly what i can't do, i can't copy any of the files to other directories
<wezzer> Moon-Monkey: are you using nautilus?
<omalley> intinig_: it may be the user you're connecting as is restricted to connecting from localhost
<Tyche> _RESET: No sorry, no TV Tuner here. interested in getting one though. Not working at all?
<Moon-Monkey> no, not now, but i got the same problem when using that
<wezzer> Moon-Monkey: Nautilus didn
<wezzer> 't work for me
<wezzer> I copied stuff like this: sudo cp  /mnt/win2k/Folder/foo.bar /home/wezzer/
<wezzer> that should work
<intinig_> omalley, I granted permission to user.%
<wezzer> remember that only root got access to these files
<wezzer> so chown Moon-Monkey foo.bar have to be done
<intinig_> omalley, and reloaded the grant tables but I get an error 111 as though the server isn't listening at all to foreign connections
<Moon-Monkey> how do i become root?
<Moon-Monkey> (im a noob at this)
<wezzer> sudo su root
<wezzer> or If you need to perform just a small command, you can write sudo command_you_want
<bpd1069> i have this in my /etc/fstab: to mount my ntfs partion... notice the uid=1000:   /dev/hda1       /mnt/xp         ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000 0 0
<sid77> Moon-Monkey, usually with the command "su root", in ubuntu you can try with "sudo su root" or "sudo -s"
<wezzer> so, for example sudo chown Moon-Monkey foo.bar would be correct
<_RESET> mhhh
<Moon-Monkey> ok, ill give it a whirl...
<omalley> intinig_: does netstat -tupan show mysql listening on port 3306?
<intinig_> omalley, no it isn't listening
<intinig_> but on localhost it works fine
<ivar> q: if plugging in a usb backpack were to work, where on the filesystem would I find it mounted ?
<omalley> intinig_: must be a setting in your my.cnf
<intinig_> omalley, I'll go look
<intinig_> but it's default ubuntu
<omalley> ah, look for a skip-networking option
<omalley> comment it out and restart mysql
<Tyche> Is there another GUI file manager besides Nautilus?
<Tyche> Something like Windows Explorer?
<Tyche> <apologizes for using the *W word"
<Keybuk> nautilus has a "browser mode", is that what you're after?
<Tyche> Keybuk: Sure, I will try it. But for some reason, when I 'run application' nautilus isn't loading.
<Moon-Monkey> wezzer: what command must i use to become root?
<fulvioo> su!
<Moon-Monkey> sudo su root
<wezzer> sudo su root
<intinig_> omalley, it was that option
<omalley> intinig_: sweet
<cpark> Does anyone have any idea how I might go about getting the omni print drivers on my Ubuntu box?
<arctick> gnome is screwed up for me, i wiped out my home dir, and created another on another drive. now when i start i get a GConf error: no database available to save your configuration... can anyone help with this?
<farruinn> arctick, maybe try making a directory in your home folder called .gconf
<farruinn> seems silly to me though that gconf wouldn't make its own if there wasn
<farruinn> 't one there already
<arctick> ive got one
<arctick> nothing in it though
<farruinn> is that other drive being mounted at /home though?
<arctick> my /etc/gconf/2/path seems fine
<farruinn> or /home/<user> if the entire drive is being used as just your home folder
<arctick> its the / drive, with a dir in it called /home
<wezzer> any news about ubuntu cd's ?
<farruinn> I don't think I am understanding you correctly.  Do you have two drives? One for / and one for /home?
<arctick> it says the problem could be nfs file locking dosnt work in my $HOME but i dont know how to check that
<arctick> also gives other possible causes that i have two gconfd processes (i only have 1) , or my NFS client machine crached (i dont know what NFS even is)
<farruinn> nfs is network filesystem iirc
<farruinn> but I doubt that you're using it.  I think you'd know what nfs is if you were using it =)
<omalley> is your user entry in /etc/passwd pointing to the right location for your new homedir?
<arctick> yeah, not using a networked filesystem
<arctick> yeah. the path to my home is the same, its just on a different partition now
<farruinn> arctick, ok, did you modify /etc/fstab?
<arctick> it must be something i'm missing that was in ~/.gconf
<arctick> yeah i modified fstab and removed the /home partition, which is now just a subdir of /
<arctick> the only dir that changed was /home/user, the problem was when i did a cp -r * to back it all up it didnt copy the .directories
<_RESET> vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi] 
<_RESET> open /dev/vbi: No such file or directory
<farruinn> arctick, do you have any other window managers installed that you could enter and run gconf?
<farruinn> I don't know if that would fix it or not
<arctick> well gnome actually starts, im in gnome now, its just the panel that wont run. gconfd-2 is running. is gconf another program, its not in /usr/bin i can see
<farruinn> I'm sorry, it's gconf-editor
<squeegy> and for future reference when copying the entire contents of a dir, use cp -a
<HcE> tar is also good for moving filesystems =)
<arctick> thanks, anything in paticular im lookingfor in gconf-editor?
<arctick> i've another question too thats kind of related. after i made the dir /home/user it was owned by root, so i changed it with chown. now when i do an ls -l it says " drwxr-xr-x   42 user     root         2488 2004-12-13 10:23 user", whats the root in there refering too?
<stvn> ah ok
<omalley> root is the group owner
<omalley> you should chgrp it as well
<stvn> or chown user:user
<arctick> alright, maybe that will fix it. im going to restart x now. thanks for the tips everyone
<wezzer> damn it! yesterday cinelerra opened my videos correctly and now it can't find codec.
<richard_> hi there
<richard_> i am trying to mount a ntfs partition with read/write support, can you help me with this?
<wezzer> argh
<wezzer> I suggest you to NOT to do it
<arctick> no luck :(
<wezzer> writing to ntfs is pretty unstable
<richard_> hm, damn, thought there is a stable way to do this
<stvn> richard_: reformat it to vfat ;)
<richard_> and loose my whole music collection? (-:
<fulvioo> yeah. if you really need fat32 can be an option
<stvn> oh but you copy it again from your cds right? :P
<richard_> sure...
<richard_> (-:
<stvn> richard_: but if you want to access the music collection, read only is an option, right?
<stvn> or get another computer put a big disk in it, install ubuntu and let it be the fileserver -my solution
<richard_> right, ok, then I have the next problem, i get only access to it with the root user
<fulvioo> check fstab
<richard_> /dev/sda1       /mnt/jukebox    ntfs    ro,user,noauto,fmask=0666,dmask=0666 0 0
<stvn> richard_: check your fstab, mine has /dev/hda2       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    ro,defaults,user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<richard_> great, works!
<farruinn> I set uid=1000,gid=1000 for a *nix filesystem but it messed up my permissions on that filesystem
<farruinn> wil fmask and dmask work better for that?
<bob2> don't do that
<richard_> thanks for your kind help, bye
<bob2> just set it on the actual filesystem
<farruinn> how do you mean "set it"?
<bob2> chmod and chown.
<farruinn> well I've fixed the filesystem
<farruinn> but I mean for future mounts
<arctick> so NFS file locking cant be a problem if i dont use NFS right?>
<farruinn> because this other filesystem is a *nix install, so I can't have every file I look at get changed to my linux user:group
<arctick> does then ubuntu cd have a "repair installation" type install that will reinstall all the important stuff and let me make a new user account that will work with gnome without removing all my media files
<arctick> all i really need is a new user account
<stvn> hm laptop van 905gram
<trans_err> arctick, next time you install you should make a sepperate /home
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> it solved a lot of issues
<zenwhen> solves*
<arctick> i did have a seperate /home, but i made it too small so i moved it to the / which was only at like 5% usage
<trans_err> arctick, so organize better next time... back up reformat and make things right
<arctick> and thus my problems ensued
<farruinn> you've already wiped the old /home partition I take it?
<arctick> too much to back up and no where to put it
<trans_err> arctick, find a friend :D
<arctick> yeah, all the contents are preserved except the .hidden stuff
<trans_err> arctick, you could look into using parted
<trans_err> arctick, but resizing partitions is risky
<arctick> i suppose i could pull the drive out of my other machine, it might have enough space
<stvn> arctick: tried moving your user dir to user2 and create an empty user dir?
<stvn> arctick: reboot and you have to setup everything again but AFAIK it'll fill the empty dir nicely
<stvn> arctick: once you have a fully running system you canretrieve thestuff you wantfrom ~user2
<stvn> linux prefers an empty userdir over one that's full ofbroken conf files
<CapNemo> btw, when was founded ubuntu ??
<arctick> thats actually what i did, i copied /home/user to /user; rmoved /home/user; removed the partition /home was on; created /home; copied /user to /home
<arctick> apparently you cant just create your home dir, it has to be created for you by the ubuntu instal, oddly
<bob2> CapNemo: the firest preview release was in september, people had been working on it for ~6 months before then
<stvn> arctick: er.. no
<CapNemo> bob2, thx :)
<stvn> arctick: you need to create an user and that will create an user-dir, but once a user is created an empty dir /should/ work although it will complain a lot the first time that it's empty
<stvn> arctick: important is that the user dir has the right permissions and ownership though
<stvn> arctick: the problem is that you copied /user to /home/user
<arctick> well the ownership is right now, what should the permissions be, i have drwrx-xr-xr
<arctick> i must go now, thank you for all your help anyway
<thekore> is there a way (maybe apt-get) that i can install airsnort and kismet?
<stvn> arctick: your original user directory is broken since it is missing the .files and .directories, ubuntu can create them, but not if the home dir does have all the other conf files
<stvn> damn
<thekore> i have no experience whatsoever of apt-get so im at a loss about it
<stvn> thekore: they are linux programs?
<thekore> yes, kismet is a wireless scanner and airsnort is a encryption cracker
<jlinares> hi guys
<jlinares> here there is a user with problem in his modem  (he has an hp box)
<jlinares> has any hp user a moment to hear him? :)
<farruinn> is it a laptop perhaps?
<jlinares> farruinn: yap
<stvn> thekore: ah ok, wasn't looking well
<trukulo> jlinares, me
<stvn> thekore: you need to enable the universe repository
<farruinn> ubhuti binarydrivershowto
<ubhuti> farruinn: I give up, what is it?
<trukulo> nx9005 concretely
<jlinares> trukulo: but you're not here, in Matar :)
<farruinn> ubhuti binarydriverhowto
<ubhuti> I heard binarydriverhowto is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<trukulo> jlinares, that's true :)
<stvn> thekore: use synaptic, you can then reload and search for airsnort
<trukulo> i think you said on irc
<trukulo> Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller
<thekore> stvn, what you have just said made no sense to me sorry :( how do i enable the universe rep?
<kamme> question, my external hd doesn't want to be mounted anymore. It did work but now it doesn't anymore. When I try to mount it I get an error that /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<stvn> thekore: start synaptic
<rjek> Hmm.
<rjek> I can't control the volume using the volume control applet.
<stvn> thekore: then settings>>repositories and enable the two greyed ones
<stvn> hey rjek
<rjek> When I click on the driver icon, I get the slider appear, but when I click on it to drag, it just vanishes.
<stvn> cool
<rjek> And when I click on it and use the arrow keys, it instantly returns to the previous setting.
<thekore> stvn, i have 6 greyed ones
* rjek wiggles stvn.
<stvn> rjek: warty or hoary?
<stvn> thekore: oh, look for the one that says section universe
<rjek> hoary.
* rjek supposes he should do an update. I've not done one in a while.
<rjek> Although the control was working yesterday :)
<stvn> heh
<stvn> strange
<rjek> hoary's not broken atm is it?  (ie, is it safe to update?)
<stvn> there's no other app playing with mixer settings?
<thekore> stvn, ok, then reload?
<stvn> this morning update works fine for me
<rjek> stvn: There's XMMS, but even quiting that doesn't help.
<stvn> thekore: yeah the button, obviously
<thekore> thanks :)
* stvn suddenly remembers he's running hoary, notsure if airsnort is in warty
<stvn> rjek: but you didn't change anything since yesterday?
<rjek> stvn: Nope.
<thekore> stvn, thanks its found kismet now :)
<stvn> rjek: simple logic results in that it should work ;) tried to reduce your uptime to 0min?
<stvn> thekore: np
<rjek> stvn: Heh.
<rjek> I've not, no.
<rjek> I'm mildly worried that the "smart update" suggests that it's going to remove aptitude and synaptic.
<rjek> As well as mono.
<rjek> and fam.
<rjek> And other bits that look important.
<stvn> mono is not a problem, it's just meta
<stvn> aptitude and synaptic are more worrysome
<farruinn> and fam...
<stvn> rjek: use aptitude and put somemagic into it
<stvn> hm that's this afternoon
<crisp> anyone know where i can get hole of uudecode?
<stvn> rjek: should have updated this morning, everything was fine then
<stvn> ah leave apt at it's current version
<stvn> I think the new apt is to blame
<rjek> Right.
<rjek> I'll play with that when I'm not hungry.
* stvn ponders synaptic, it's nicewhen the update is not broken, but it misses the power of aptitude to repair broken updates
* stvn feeds rjek some bisquits
<kamme> so no info about the external hd not being able to mount?
<stvn> kamme: sure it should be on sda1?
<kamme> pretty sure. It was mounted befor the reboot on sda1, I looked it up and then added it to /etc/fstab
<stvn> kamme: you added it? how did it mount before the reboot?
<kamme> when I plugged it in
<bob2> kamme: don't add it to fstab
<alexissoft> hi
<kamme> ok, I commented it out
<stvn> kamme: if is recognised automatically you don't need to edit thefstab
<kamme> it won't mount automaticly now... :/
<stvn> kamme: unplug and replug it
<kamme> I did
<kamme> tried 2 ports
<kamme> I see disk activity when I plug it in but nothing happens
<stvn> kamme: did you change anything since the last time it worked (except the fstab)
<bob2> kamme: are you using gnome?
<kamme> stvn, nope
<kamme> bob2, yes
<bob2> kamme: are you using hoary?
<stvn> listen to bob2, i'm off home
<bob2> did you reformat the disk recently?
<kamme> stvn, no warty
<kamme> bob2, nope...
<kamme> bob2, so you have no idea what could be wrong?
<bob2> try asking on the list
<kamme> the list?
<bob2> the user list
<PhillW> ! 100% Free Wallpapers, Computing & Media News, Chat, Downloads and more at www.nitro-net.co.uk !
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu-Linux support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.cp,/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<kamme> ok, i'll try
<kamme> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host217-42-20-122.range217-42.btcentralplus.com]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu-Linux support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<moquist> yikes!  I'm using Synaptic to upgrade Hoary; I've only used apt-get before.  Synaptic says it's going to uninstall aptitude, python-apt, synaptic, and ubuntu-base - and not one of those four is in the "To be upgraded" list or the "To be installed" list.  Can anyone explain what's going on?
<jdub> moquist: try doing it without smart upgrade
<linux_mafia> jesus, someone seems to be getting banned everytime i come back in here
<moquist> jdub: k, now the list looks sane.  I thought smart upgrade would be, well, smart.  Silly me.  :-p
<bob2> spambots move in once you get popular
<linux_mafia> heh
<moquist> jdub: thanks.  I'll have to re-read what Smart says it's doing.
<jdub> moquist: smart upgrade is the same as dist-upgrade with apt, it basically means "resolve me harder"
<iMeXdiAC> i just made a distupgrade to hoary on an ibookg3 .. n now im on a non funct xorg comming from xfree .. silly me now wonders how to get this fixed as im on an irssi instance
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<iMeXdiAC> was that a hint to have rather read the ubuntuguide before .. :?
<daniels> iMeXdiAC: ah no, sorry, that was just tidying it a little
<daniels> iMeXdiAC: grab the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines from /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and add them to the Monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daniels> iMeXdiAC: i've already got a patch in my packages, will upload them tomorrow or such
<iMeXdiAC> :) .. ll try
<rapha> Hey Ubuntu guys, where do you want patches for packages to go?
<daniels> rapha: to the bugzilla, usually
<rapha> Okay, thanks
* rapha is just writing a patch for GAIM to _hide_ the goddamn window on startup.
<PotajiTo> wenas
<rapha> Unbearable.
<veran> hy-oo!
<jmhodges> uh.. questoin
<jmhodges> in hoary, im getting told that synaptic wants to remove aptitude, synaptic and python-apt
<rapha> uh... yeah?
<rapha> Heheh
<jmhodges> in short, wtf?
<rapha> Looks like everybody is asking this today.
<moquist> jmhodges: did you do "Smart" upgrade?  Don't.  :)
<rapha> jmhodges: My solution is to wait it out.
<moquist> jmhodges: I just did and asked the same thing.
<veran> sounds like a bad dependancy on a recent uploaded package
<rapha> moquist: Problem is just if that's what you want.
<moquist> rapha: well, yeah.  if that's what you want then it's a problem.
<veran> don't upgrade, wait a day or so, then reload
<jmhodges> k
<rapha> Does somebody want to put that into the topic?
<jmhodges> heh, odd, i also no longer have the System Preferences in my Applications menu.. oh rapture :)
<rapha> jmhodges: Also wait a couple of days.
<jmhodges> hehe i figured :)
<veran> beta beta breaky breaky
<rapha> Just out of interest: Poll: how many people here are also interested in a hide-GAIM-window-on-startup patch?
<iMeXdiAC> thanks a lot daniels :)) ..
<daniels> iMeXdiAC: no worries
<iMeXdiAC> :)
<stvn> rapha: me
<rapha> Cool.
<rapha> Then I'm not on this senselessly. :)
<rapha> stvn: Do you think it would have to be configurable through the preferences dialog?
<stvn> rapha: i wait for the list to appear and click on the notification area icon
<rapha> Yeah, me too...
<stvn> rapha: yeah, i can image some ppl want it to stay, dunno why ...
* rapha just needs to find the right place in the code
<gnomeinvasion> Hi all. How do I change my soundcard config in Ubuntu? there's no asoundrc in /etc/ or anywhere?
<rapha> Grr. It doesn't want to.
<vera1> hrmm
<vera1> suspend works! ..... resume still needs works though :)
<trulux> hi
<trulux> fonts look weird on my crt monitor, without sub-pixel rendering which is neat in my lcd panel and difused
<Tyche> Filesystem question: Should I go with EXT3 or ReiserFS?
<Tyche> I'm not doing anything like a webserver with secure shopping or anything
<bob2> if you're asking, ext3
<vera1> I normally do ext3 or XFS these days
<Tyche> bob2, yup asking. ext3 is the way to go eh.
<bob2> ext3 has some issues in 2.6.8 ime
<Tyche> bob2: Yet ext3 is still the best to go with?
<vera1> yep
<vera1> ext3 is by far the most widely used filesystem for linux right now
<xevil> ext3 journaling is a good thing...
<fulvioo> for the benchmarks I have seen, ext3 is not very fast compared to reiserfs
<Tyche> veral & bob2: Great...thank you. I'm now partitioning and it is starting to copy files.
<wezzer> does it have any advantages to ,for example, reiserfs?
<wezzer> or is it good just for it's large use in unix?
<bob2> stability
<Tyche> From my understanding it is when it journals
<vera1> easy to use, stability
<vera1> well supported everywhere
<JanC> ext3 journaling is not exactly "good", but it works, an it's ext2 compatible...
<Tyche> any hoary testers?
<carthikSchool> Tyche, currently updating
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: yes
<Tyche> Fwiffo_: I have been running it on another machine and it seems like the menu is moved around a bit. Including a drop down for places...
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: yes, it's the new menu structure - quite nice imho :)
<Tyche> Fwiffo_: Can Imake that change to a warty install?
<Tyche> Fwiffo_: I like it also.
<farruinn> Tyche, I don't think so because I think so
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: I'm pretty sure the answer is no
<farruinn> and I think pinning wouldn't work well in this case either
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: it depends on some quite deep changes that were introduced in gnome 2.9 i think
<myselfhimself> hi
<myselfhimself> cool
<myselfhimself> my answer is in the topic
<farruinn> wow! someone actually read the topic!
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: but you could just rearrange your menus manually on your warty machine I guess
* farruinn pats myselfhimself on the back
<Tyche> Fwiffo_: Bummer. On the one I use Ubuntu the most, my laptop, I had small issues with Hoary. Or at least think it was hoary since I had zero issues before.
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: :/
<Tyche> Fwiffo_: Have you had any shutdown issues? Seems that my hoary machine would take forever to shutdown...if it did.
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: no, not really - there were some umount breakage at one point, but that seems to have been fixed
<Fwiffo_> Tyche: I'm running Hoary on a Compaq n600c laptop
<Tyche> No worries, going to try Warty again and make sure all seems to run okay. The install is simple enough. Don't mind doing it over to test it.
<Fwiffo_> :)
<myselfhimself> hey
<stvn> is there a way to edit mimetypes/associations?
<myselfhimself> i'd like to make sure that my X will still be in 1280*1024 when i start up again...
<myselfhimself> because it has just given me a 640*480 screen
<myselfhimself> so I tried and see what was wrong in my Xorg.conf file
<myselfhimself> the default screen depth is 24
<padlef0t> aye?
<myselfhimself> and for depth 24 i've got Modes	"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<padlef0t> what p2p software should i use with Linux?
<myselfhimself> so what should i do?
<padlef0t> not bittorent
<myselfhimself> azureus?
<myselfhimself> ok
<padlef0t> more like Direct Connect
<Pluk> dcgui-qt for DC
<Tyche> Well I have been enjoying Ubuntu for the last while. I like to tweak on things and install new cool things.
<myselfhimself> there is pdonkey
<myselfhimself> http://sourceforge.net/search/
<Tyche> What does everyone use there installs for? Are there apps I should check out?
<stvn> myselfhimself: what does the xorg log say?
<bensexson> i updated and now synaptic has been removed and won't reinstall because it is missing libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3.  apt has gone up to 6.27 dselect and aptitude do not work either.  anyone know of a fix for this?
<stvn> Tyche: tomboy if you need to organise random thoughts/notes
<myselfhimself> stvn, i should copypast xorg's log somwehere maybe
<stvn> bensexson: downgrade or wait a few hours
<stvn> myselfhimself: use pastebin, see topic
<Tyche> stvn: Would that work for like a personal journal?
<bensexson> cool thanks
<stvn> Tyche: doubtful, it's more a stickynote thing
<Tyche> myselfhimself: pdonkey what is it? Like napster?
<stvn> Tyche: there are blog apps though
<myselfhimself> http://rafb.net/paste/results/j9MFS154.html
<Tyche> stvn: Okay, I will look for something and also check out tomboy
<Tyche> myselfhimself: How did you do that copy, that was nicely done.
<myselfhimself> i went on http://rafb.net/paste/
<stvn> myselfhimself: ah right, you got a build in videocard?
<myselfhimself> hmm
<myselfhimself> what's a build-in video car?
<myselfhimself> d
<myselfhimself> my bro installed the drivers through apt
<myselfhimself> synaptic rather
<stvn> myselfhimself: one which was on your motherboard, not on a seperate card
<myselfhimself> we didn't bother the get the drivers on nvidia's site
<myselfhimself> no
<myselfhimself> my video card is "separate"
<stvn> myselfhimself: k
<myselfhimself> it works well overall it's just that I have to change the resolution every time I reboot
<stvn> myselfhimself: the trouble is that the videocard assumes that your monitor cannot handle 1280x1024 so it protects against it
<farruinn> stvn, this page discusses setting mime-types in gnome: http://www.uni-kiel.de/rz/nvv/altix-doc/man_html/man5/gnome-vfs-mime.5.html
<myselfhimself> oh
<stvn> farruinn: ta
<farruinn> I don't know of an app that makes it easy to edit them though
<jon1012> hello :D
<myselfhimself> but my screens can do 1280*1024
<myselfhimself> what should I change then?
<tritium> I think I'm going to install java-package from Debian unstable, since it's at versio 0.17, while the one in multiverse is 0.14
<jon1012> hey I've received my ubuntu CD's :D
<stvn> myselfhimself: it can be disabled, but you've to be sure that your monitor can handle the resolution
<Schumister> hi guys
<myselfhimself> then I should change my default depth to 16 shouldn't I? (not 24)
<tim1> hello
<myselfhimself> my monitor did handle the resolution on last time
<Schumister> can anyone tell me when is the next lot of pressed ubuntu linux cd going to be shipped ( i live in johannesburg south africa ) thanx in advance
<myselfhimself> and it did handle it on another distro
<rapha> Graaah
<stvn> myselfhimself: are you sure that the monitor specs in the xorg.conf file are correct?
<rapha> I hate it. After each and every update, I have to log out and back in again because GNOME stops working.
<rapha> brb
<myselfhimself> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor" is that the problem?
<Fwiffo_> myselfhimself: Have you tried using the 'screen resolution' app under the system settings menu?
<myselfhimself> hum
<myselfhimself> my gnome is "broken"
<Asako> I hate my cd burner not working right
<stvn> myselfhimself: you need to add to the section "device" one of the following options:
<Fwiffo_> myselfhimself: aah :(
<myselfhimself> i rebooted once and my applications menu is messed up
<tim1> i finally made it that hoary breaks my gnome, the only things that load are the panels, but they're empty except the "show desktop" button, any tips except reinstall ?
<Schumister> help please
<myselfhimself> and the menu next to it doesn't display any computer configuration tools
<wezzer> Schumister: I don't know either - I ordered few cd's 2 weeks ago :/
<Asako> I had to revert to 2.4.26 kernel
<carthikSchool> Schumister, why not download a cd, if the wait is getting too long?
<carthikSchool> I got mine after a couple of months
<stvn> myselfhimself: Option "UseEdidFreqs" "boolean" Option "IgnoreEDID" "boolean" Option "NoBandWidthTest" "boolean"
<myselfhimself> stvn, man : )
<stvn> myselfhimself: the menu problem is fixed in the latest hoary, but that hasan apt-issue ATM
<stvn> myselfhimself: it's in /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0
<myselfhimself> ok
<Schumister> i just wanne know the next shipment date
<jam3s> when shipment date?
<stvn> myselfhimself: you need to play with them and see which one solves it, for me itwas the nobandwidth, but that's the most dangerous of the 3 AFAIK
<restrex> shit, i was waiting minutes to enter... beautiful server !
<scizzo> hmmm...why isn't my sound working as it should... :(
<xiximkopp> i just updated my hoary, now i have these cute ubuntu menus back! wow! but i think there should be a link to the trash folder... should i fill i bugreport or are you thinking this is not needed?
<myselfhimself> stvn, ok thank you
<Fwiffo_> myselfhimself: you could also try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<Schumister> when the next cd's ship
<farruinn> xiximkopp: what do you mean by link?  a menu item?
<scizzo> in some weird way something is blocking the soundcard and I haven't got any sound server on
<myselfhimself> Fwiffo_, but it seems that i'm not using xfree86 but xorg
<bob2> Schumister: probably best to ask on the users list
<Fwiffo_> myselfhimself: aah...
<zAo^> what is the best way to get JAVA support in Firefox?
<Asako> but now sound won't work
<myselfhimself> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xfree8 is not installed
<xiximkopp> farruinn, yes
<Fwiffo_> myselfhimself: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<myselfhimself> xserver-xorg works though
<myselfhimself> yes
<wezzer> zAo^: check ubuntuforums and there the howto-discussions
<zAo^> thanks wezzer
<bob2> zAo^: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<farruinn> xiximkopp, I believe that if you add your trash folder to your gnome favorites it will be there
<farruinn> xiximkopp: iirc that's what jdub said in his post on ubuntu-devel about the new menu system
<farruinn> I don't think that the trash will be added to the menu by default though because there is the trash applet
<farruinn> so does this mean that gnome-menus is fixed in hoary?
<skeasor> I just wanna let you guys know, that I love ubuntu
<xiximkopp> farruinn, i think so...
<skeasor> Its the linux Ive never had
<myselfhimself> hey
<tim1> can anybody please help me with my gnome problem ?
<myselfhimself> i did not read menu in the xserver-xorg
<myselfhimself> and it now asks me whether to emulate a 3 buttons mouse
<skeasor> whats the gnome problem?
<myselfhimself> i do have one 3buttons mouse but i don't understand what emulate means
<farruinn> myselfhimself: that means if you have a two-button you push both for the third button
<myselfhimself> ok
<xiximkopp> farruinn, i added ~/.Trash to my favorites, but it is only in the gtk file dialogue... not in places. but i can live with that one.
<myselfhimself> so no emulation then?
<tim1> skeasor: when i log in, nothing loads but the panels (empty)
<farruinn> myselfhimself: I don't think you need it
<skeasor> myselfhimself you dont need it if you have 3 buttons
<Tyche> I know this is stupid question...but when I have my machine boot up...is there a way to make the [ ok ]  green and the [ failed ]  red?
<tim1> so the desktop is unusable
<Schumister> anyone know how to check if your cd have been sent to a factory or not
<Schumister> *cd's
<bob2> Schumister: login to shipit.ubuntu.com
* scizzo starts crying
<skeasor> Tyche? what?
<scizzo> anyone that can help me with my sound and such?
<tim1> scizzo: whats the problem ?
<myselfhimself> thanks for your help all
<billytwowilly> hmm. hoary is trying to remove synaptic.. strange.
<myselfhimself> i'm going to kick the session
<skeasor> warty
<scizzo> tim1: no sound
<tim1> scizzo, what programs so you use ?
<scizzo> tim1: well I get the nice little "boink" in the gdm stuff but the mixer in gnome does not give me the right options
<scizzo> tim1: rhythmbox etc
<xiximkopp> billytwowilly, i have no synaptic anymore... :-( just updated and it disapaered
<scizzo> tim1: and I have -mad from gstreamer
<tritium> billytwowilly, did you try to dist-upgrade?
<skeasor> scizzo make sure your sound card is supported
<scizzo> tim1: the player is playing...but no sound
<skeasor> has it worked in another distro?
<billytwowilly> I haven't done it yet. I ran synaptic and saw that it was trying to do something dumb, so I thought I'd ask in here.
<tim1> scizzo: try "sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss"
<scizzo> skeasor: :P Sound Blaster Live!
<Tyche> what is ubuntu-desktop
<vassie> hello, anyone here using an intel yc64 webcam?
<Tyche> skeasor: You know on other distros when you linux is loading and it gets the green colored okay's when loading?
<tritium> I usually use "apt-get -u upgrade" (or dist-upgrade) to see what it's going to do before I allow it.
<xiximkopp> aptitude isnt there either...
<vassie> gnome-meeting detects it, but as soon as i turn on the video, it locks up
<billytwowilly> yah, it tries to remove aptitude as well
<tritium> and ubuntu-base, I believe
<tritium> and python-apt
<tritium> xiximkopp, try apt-get install apt=0.5.32 (the version before you updated)
<dude> anyone from south africa in here
<tritium> and then if that works, apt-get install aptitude synaptic python-apt ubuntu-base
<tritium> (which shoudl have been removed when apt=0.6.27 was installed)
<scizzo> tim1: no changes
* billytwowilly is just going to wait till the repository stops being dumb..
<tim1> scizzo, sorry i don't know anything else myself ...
<scizzo> tim1: I have "USB Audio Class [OSS Mixer] " with one option "Microphone" and then I have the "Sound Blaster Live! [Alsa Mixer] " next to it with a lot of options
<xiximkopp> i think i can live with dselect, until there is a new synaptic with apt=6
<scizzo> what is the problem is that the oss mixer is the one that needs PCM and so on too..
<tritium> okay
<novaburst> how do you send a private message in Xchat?
<tim1> ok so i think im gonna install fedora core 3 and wait for hoary
<xiximkopp> novaburst: like this?
<xiximkopp> novaburst: but it is not private...
<kleedrac> tim: I just moved to ubuntu from FC3 ... stick with ubuntu
<tim1> kleedrac: as i stated before my gnome is broken ...
<tim1> and i want a deskto
<tim1> +p
<kleedrac> tim1: Just joined the channel but what happened to your gnome?
<tim1> it loads the panels and the "show desktop" button
<tim1> nothing els
<kleedrac> Did you try alt+F2 metacity
<seb128> with a fresh user ?
<tim1> and i have _no_ idea where to start searching for the problem ...
<seb128> after an upgrade ?
<tim1> alt+f2 isn't working
<seb128> have you restart the session ?
<kleedrac> Wow ... did you try to create a new user and see if they can use gnome?
<tim1> metacity is working however ...
<seb128> tim1, seems to be a gnome-vfs-daemon hanging
<seb128> just try to killall gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus gnome-panel trashapplet
<rodi> tim1: rm -rf /tmp/*
<rodi> I had the same problem.
<tim1> kleedrac, no, but thats a good idea
<rodi> then restart X.
<tim1> ok that are good points to start with
<werewolf> Hi all, it's possible to use swat whitout being root but using sudo?
<tim1> i'll try all and be right back
<tim1> thanks so far :)
<kleedrac> np
<farruinn> werwolf, do you need to be some other user, but not root?
<rodi> I crashed before after asking this-
<rodi> libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 seems to have disappeared from Hoary.  Anyone else had this problem?
<xiximkopp> rodi: they updated apt to 6.2
<superted> is there a way to use the install cd to install JUST the bootloader?
<superted> like part of a rescue operation
<tim1> :)
<farruinn> superted, you could boot from cd, go to a shell and apt-get it maybe
<tim1> everything works again
<RomPres> Is anyone here on the mol-general mailing list?
<tim1> rm -rf /tmp/* made it
<superted> farruinn: then i'd have to mount and chroot, which i've been able to do with another cd, but the kernel then says it can't boot my root partition
<farruinn> superted: have you tried it with the ubuntu cd?
<RomPres> Does anyone know if I should be able to boot MacOnLinux with a Panther install CD?
<superted> farruinn: i can do that now
<werewolf> farruinn: I don't want to put a password on the root account, but for using swat I have to be root :(
<farruinn> werewolf: sudo swat doesn't work?
* farruinn doesn't know what swat is
<HauntedUnix> If anyone here is involved with the distribution of the Ubuntu CDs (The free ones that were mailed) - thanks. Got mine today ;)
<Pluk> i guess my order didnt fit in my mailbox
<sladen> HauntedUnix: you could thank mako if you really wanted :-)
<Pluk> have to collect it at the postoffice soon
<superted> doesn't the ubuntu install kernel support reiserfs?
<HauntedUnix> Heh - I ordered them for an Install-Fest that was going on here. Came a day late, but there were still plenty of requests for them, so I'll be dropping them off soonish to people..
<linux_mafia> farruinn, browser interface for configuring samba
<farruinn> werewolf: ok, I looked at the apt-cache description
<OddAbe19> i can remove ubuntu-desktop to install totem-xine without doing any damage... right?
<werewolf> farruinn: no :)
<linux_mafia> superted, yes it surely does
<linux_mafia> OddAbe19, yes, it is only a meta-package
<farruinn> werewolf: do you have to login as root or is it "root" as with mysql?
<superted> linux_mafia: well when i try 'linux root=/dev/hda1' it says it can't mount it. allthough im able to do it with 'mount /dev/hda1 /foo' from a booted up shell
<OddAbe19> linux_mafia, that's what i thought... i was kinda weary though, because the last time i did, i screwed up my whole hoary system
<sladen> superted: is that partition FAT or something instead of ext2/3
<Asako> crap
<Asako> I can't get a package to uninstall
<superted> sladen: its reiserfs
<linux_mafia> superted, you talking about in grub? yeah? did you make a custom kernel?
<werewolf> farruinn: in debian is root (UID=0), but I don't know if is possible to give to a simple user the privilege of root, in samba
<superted> linux_mafia: from the ubuntu install cd command line. like the first thing you encounter
<superted> linux_mafia: its the default kernel
<farruinn> werewolf: sorry, I don't know the first thing about samba =(
<linux_mafia> superted, why are you passing that option on install?
<hile> superted: you are probably missing the initrd?
<superted> hile: is it needed in the lilo conf?
<linux_mafia> superted, its grub
<hile> well, the kernel has ide disks as modules, so yes, if you are booting the std kernel
<linux_mafia> superted, and like i said why are you passing those options on install?
<superted> ok
<superted> linux_mafia: just trying to get it to boot up. with lilo it just says it can'y
<superted> cant"
<werewolf> farruinn: thanks
<linux_mafia> superted, where does lilo come into it? are you dual booting with a previously installed linux distro?
<hile> superted: I think best way to do this would be to go to installer, let it load installer modules so you have the devices, go to virtual console 2 and mount your fs manually and chroot: from there you could do whatdever magic you want for the boot loaders
<hile> superted: and yes, grub is the boot loader for ubuntu, not lilo (still you _can_ install lilo but that's not normal)
<hile> you can start the installer safely, just don't go further than the partitioning step and you have a ready to use rescue on virtual console
<sittisal> help: i've just installed ubuntu on amd64 and at first reboot grub fails with error 18 ... wath the hell is it?
<superted> hile: that's what i've been doing. adding initrd in the lilo conf helped :)
<superted> hile: thanks
<padlef0t> sittisal: you probably havent installed grub to the Master Boot Record..
<sittisal> padlef0t, how can i remedy on that?
<padlef0t> run the install as "expert" and you will get prompted on it
<sittisal> ubuntu install cd can recovery my system?
<sittisal> padlef0t, ok, nou i try... thanks
<padlef0t> :-)
<hile> superted: if you would use grub you could add the parameters from the boot loader cli if you screw up, without rescue (like I had to do yesterday when I installed laptop with cryptoroot and had root=/dev/hda1 instead of root=/dev/mapper/rootfs ;)
<linux_mafia> hile, i still don't understand why that guy would want to pass a root=/blah option to the installer? do you?
<superted> hile: yeah it's just that im not familiar with grub yet
<hile> linux_mafia: I think he was actually talking about rescue editing lilo.conf in installer
<linux_mafia> hile, ok got ya
<hile> superted: check grub, it's really good ... I've seen a couple of configs where were works better but it's really rare casae
<sittisal> padlef0t, ok i've executed a shell but no grub command found...
<padlef0t> i had the same problem
<padlef0t> i reinsalled the entire system
<padlef0t> and used "expert" mode
<sittisal> ok
<Asako> brb
<sittisal> merda!
<restrex> ?
<restrex> what did happpen tu u
<restrex> hah
<restrex> xd
<Tyche> testing
<Asako> man, cd burning is all screwed up
<Synek> Hm?
<JStrike> Is there a meta-package to get all the -dev packages for development with Gnome?
<bob2> gnome-devel
<Asako> anybody use k3b?
<JStrike> bob2 : Great. Thanks
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti ppl
* |trey| will be right back...
<magneto> anyone here using sid or sarge?
<Asako> I was
<magneto> which one? u using warty now?
<Asako> yeah
* Seveas is usign sarge & warty
<Asako> I use sarge at home
<Synek> magneto: i swiched from sarge couple of days ago
<Asako> since warty has broken cd burner support
<Synek> hm
<magneto> im thinking about sid or sarge cause hoary really sucks
<Seveas> hoary is development
<magneto> well not all of hoary
<magneto> gnome in hoary
<Seveas> it doesn't suck, it's just not finished yet
<magneto> i know that ive been using it for months but im tired of the constant bs
<magneto> i need something newer than warty
<Seveas> try sid, it's at least as unstable as hoary
<Seveas> magneto, for what?
<Synek> ;)
<magneto> but not hoary - i was thinking sid or sarge either that or im going back to gentoo
<Seveas> you can use a mixed hoary/warty system using all of warty and a few appz from hoary
<fsmw> hello all!
<fsmw> i got a problem using ndiswrapper and hoary
<fsmw> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<fsmw> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-1-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<magneto> yeah i was doin that seveas but it got tired enabling and disabling repos for applying updates etc
<fsmw> with warty everything is ok, somebody have tried this in hoary?
<marsjays> anyone know when php5 will be in hoary?
<|trey|> magneto, you could of course look into package pinning...
<Seveas> fsmw, try discussing it on the list, sounds like a bug
<adam_> Has anyone got doom3 working on ubuntu hoary?
<|trey|> magneto, basically, it allows you to set priorities, and allows you to tell it what to upgrade from what repo etc...
<magneto> trey- yeah but its not worth it - im goin back to gentoo
<|trey|> magneto, have fun then I guess  :/
<fsmw> ok Seveas
<Olivier_54> lo tlm
<|trey|> magneto, I don't see how learning about, and using apt pinning is harder then installing Gentoo though  :/
<Granted> hello, when i start mplayer i read: "etc/.../mplayer.conf"
<Granted> illegal instruction
<|trey|> Granted, does it state anything in peticular.... or is that all that it says?
<bob2> marsjays: it's not even in sid yet
<Granted> nothing else
<marsjays> i'm having problems with my 3com prism54 wifi adapter, it seems the firmware doesn't load correctly.. anyone know how to fix it?
<Tyche> Has anyone here tried stumpleupon for your browser? If not, you should. I really like it, but I am the type that goes out to surf the internet and find new sites for all kinds of things.
<xukun> anybody of you have dell dimension 4550?
<Tyche> bob2: Seeing marsjays comment, reminded me, I have not been able to get my built in wireless card to work. Where can I go to read more about this? I'm not sure how I would go about getting it to work or anything.
<Tyche> xukun: I have used Dell in the past, what is the question.
<magneto> trey: pinning isnt harder than installing gentoo - but if I wanna customize the shit outta everything i prefer gentoo
<|trey|> magneto, apt > portage if you learn how to use it.
<bob2> Tyche: why sort of chipset is it?
<magneto> trey: thats the only reason i use ubuntu apt is greater due to the availability of pkgs and no compile times
<xukun> Tyche: tho its not needed to compile my own kernel, I like to try to compile my first kernel or this machine, but my first attempt was a big failier. kernel panic. I would like peak some elses .config file
<Tyche> bob2: not sure will have to find that out. It is an IBM laptop with centrino.
<|trey|> magneto, apt can handle source too  :/
<magneto> i know but i dont use it for that
<Tyche> xukun: Gotcha...cannot help there...sorry.
<bob2> Tyche: if it's centrino then you need the ipw2100 or 2200 module, which will be loaded automatically
<bob2> Tyche: all you need to do is set the essid and get an IP
<magneto> if i wanna have to compile a bunch of stuff id use slack or gentoo
<|trey|> magneto, why not? you are used to dealing with source due to Gentoo... if you don't like a compiled package... compile it yourself.
<|trey|> magneto, thats kinda closed minded "if I want to compile stuff... I'll use another distro"... apt/ubuntu/debian provide the means in a clean way already...
<magneto> trey: then the only practical advantage i personally see in using debian/ubuntu is gone
<|trey|> magneto, then you don't know enough about the distro... and you should learn.
<bob2> anyway, this is kinda off-topic
<Tyche> bob2: When I installed it realized there was eth0 and eth1, but when the install is complete and I go into 'Network Settings' it only has eth0.
<bob2> Tyche: 'network settings'? the gnome thing?
<magneto> trey: personally as in opinionated - precompiled package availability is the only reason i stayed with ubuntu
<Tyche> bob2: Computer > System Configuration > Networking
<Tyche> bob2: Someplace else I should check?
<bob2> Tyche: I'd just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<|trey|> magneto, every one of those packages are available in source form also... hence deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list  :/
<emanuelez> hello *
<emanuelez> this is my first boot in ubuntu
<emanuelez> any suggestion??
<|trey|> emanuelez, click stuff?
<magneto> trey: you dont seem to listen- if i want to compile large apps like gnome from source ill use gentoo lol  deb-src oh really wow never seen that - cmon man
<magneto> anyway im out
<Simira> emanuelez: test reboot?
<Asako> I think I'm going back to the real Debian
<Tyche> bob2: okay, I am in there now.
<Asako> I can't even burn cds now
<xukun> bob2: in your early days of linux was it always easy for you to compile your own kernels?
<emanuelez> what about upgrading software? does apt work just like in debian? sources.list and so on...
<Tyche> bob2: Not exactly sure what to be doing the primary network device is set to auto eth0.
<mmc_> installing xine-lib in ubuntu
<bob2> xukun: no
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu and Win2k are the only 2 OSs on my 4 OS machine that plays DVDs correctly
<Agrajag> your other 2 OSes can't run VLC?
<RuffianSoldier> VLC?
<RuffianSoldier> I have BeatrIX and SUSE 9.1 on this machine also
<Agrajag> videolan client, a media player that's been ported to everything
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> odd that they should have trouble
<RuffianSoldier> well - getting teh correct libs in SUSE will be a pain - and Bea wont play most of my DVDs
<xukun> bob2: so just keep trying?
<Tyche> anyone know how I can find essid
<bob2> xukun: hmm, yeah
<Asako> ok, now my sound doesn't work
<bob2> Tyche: ask whoever is running your AP
<bob2> xukun: well, you shouldn't really ever need to do it
<Tyche> Okay, so it is per network. Is there an app that will view the available wireless networks?
<bob2> 'iwconfig eth01 scanning'
<bob2> er, eth1
<unperson> I'm I correct that the CD player installed by default in Warty has no random (aka shuffle) mode?
<xukun> bob2: iwlist?
<Tyche> bob2: thank you much. I will try to connect when I get home.
<RuffianSoldier> On SUSE and Ubuntu my net is set up as eth1 cuz I have a PCI Ethernet card that I dont use thats installed - I use onboard LAN
<scizzo> I think I know what was covering the sound before
<xukun> iwscanning eth0 scanning!
<xukun> iwlist eth0 scanning!
<scizzo> The usb webcam was doing everything and that would be the cause
<emanuelez> any hint to make my ati radeon have 3d acceleration?
<mjr> which radeon?
<tsw> why are there no mp3 modules for gnome rhythmbox?
<bobby8> When i run this from the CLI "tc qdisc add dev ppp0 root handle 1: htb default 15" it works, but when i run the exact same command from a bash script i get the following error "RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument". Why?
<Agrajag> tsw: you need to install it yourself
<mjr> tsw, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tsw> Agrajag: tried to search for it, but couldnt find
<emanuelez> mjr, 9600
<Agrajag> tsw: check that link mjr pasted
<tsw> mjr: I thought something like that
<Agrajag> it'll tell you what you need to do
<mjr> emanuelez, righto, no specs and therefore no free drivers for that, you'll have to install ati's proprietary frglx drivers
<tsw> wild quess there is a apt source for it but its disabled by default :)
<wiley> anybody know how to set up odbc datasource in OO?
<scizzo> tsw: read
<emanuelez> mjr, no apt-get uh?
<mjr> emanuelez, don't know really, might be in restricted for all I know
<emanuelez> mjr, i see... thx
<farruinn> ubhuti: binarydriver emanuelez
<ubhuti> farruinn: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<farruinn> arg
<farruinn> ubhuti binarydriver
<ubhuti> methinks binarydriverhowto is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<farruinn> take a look at that emanuelez
<mjr> yeah, seems helpful
<xukun> bob2: do you mean as long as something like ubuntu is out there no one needs to compile his or her own kernel?
<emanuelez> thx a lot.. i'll take a look now
<anGerHoOd> hi here
<anGerHoOd> i ve a problem when i try to update my ubuntu
<anGerHoOd> Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<emanuelez> sources.list... should i enable universe and restricted?
<farruinn> restricted is already enabled
<xukun> anGerHoOd: no problems here!
<anGerHoOd> :/
<anGerHoOd> i'm the only one in the world
<anGerHoOd> lol
<anGerHoOd> :|
<slicslak> i need to remotely admin a ubuntu box.  is there something similar to KDE's Desktop Sharing built in?  yes, i can ssh, but i need to show the end user a few things.
<bash> it's there a programs for ftp client on X11, that can pause uploads, etc
<farruinn> emanuelez: you have to enable multiverse, but I don't think it looks like you _have_ to enable universe
<slicslak> bash, gftp used to be really popular.  these days most ppl use the file manager built into theyir window manager
<Tyche> Others use X-Chat?
<Tyche> Is there a way to turn off the messages of people coming and going, etc?
<farruinn> emanuelez: n/m that, I was looking at the wrong thing
<emanuelez> farruinn, i see :) thx
<piyr> Tyche: maybe Preferences->Chatting->General->Hide join/part messages
<kerberos> hola
<emanuelez> downloading k7 kernel now... i guess it's the right one for and amd64 running a 32 bit kernel...
<Tyche> piyr: Oh, thank you. I need to open my eyes a little more. I was in there even.
<anGerHoOd> is it possible to be banned from the ftp of ubuntu ?
<ChibiFS> http://studiochibico.com/Xfce-dusk.tar.gz Dusk 2! Save your eyes from ouchey text D:!
<MicroDan> is it a good idea to use the official debian repositories with ubuntu?
<MicroDan> because ubuntu doesn't ahve the package I need
<mjr> it's not
<MicroDan> what would happen?
<linux_mafia> MicroDan, nothing, if its not a core piece of the os, and you keep aware that you have a "foreign" peice of software on your box its fine
<kerberos> alguie sabe com copiar dvd????????????
<MicroDan> will apt-get upgrade-all work without breaking everything on ubuntu?
<MicroDan> if I don't use debian
<linux_mafia> MicroDan, it definately wont work, because upgrade-all does not exist as a command
<MicroDan> oops
<ChibiFS> Haha :P
<adamw_> Just installed Ubuntu (Warty) and having trouble getting sound to work.  Can anyone help?
<MicroDan> there was this thing in synaptic to upgrade everything
<MicroDan> will that break if I use it
<MicroDan> ?
<ChibiFS> Microdan - It's Possible to do it, you'll just have a mixed system from then on.
<gfg> no MicroDan
<ChibiFS> Try not to upgrade anything from it. :P
<xukun> after dist-upgrading hoary would that mean I have xorg or do I need to do some more configuration?
<adamw_> MMessage says no Mixer elements or devices found
<MicroDan> oh, dist-upgrade, that's what I meant
<linux_mafia> dist-upgrading to hoary?
<skeasor> bad idea
<ChibiFS> xukun - Yes, you need to edit the keyboard driver from keyboard to kbd
<ChibiFS> That's it, though.
<MicroDan> gfg: that's good; on my last system, it broke after I did dist-upgrade by accident so I had to install ubuntu
<linux_mafia> ChibiFS, really? i didnt
<ChibiFS> Well, they might have changed that in xorg 6.8.1 or something, but 6.8.0 required it.
<ChibiFS> Just want him to be safe.
<adamw_> Audio problems, can anyone help?
<xukun> ChibiFS: edit what? xorg.config( Driver          "keyboard")?
<skeasor> adamw_ whats the prob?
<MicroDan> where coudl I find the official debian sources for packages?
<adamw_> skeasor, Volume control is saying there are no mixer elements.
<ChibiFS> Yes, xukun, but don't change it unless it gives you trouble.
<adamw_> skeasor, I am on a Dell Latitude with the 82801CA Audio Controller
<techn9ne> how can I make nautilus show a 2 column file selector tree like windows explorer/konqueror.. is it possible?
<Agrajag> nautilus --browser --no-desktop
<techn9ne> that sorta works but i want a directory tree on left
<Agrajag> huh
<Agrajag> isn't there one?
<techn9ne> no
<Agrajag> what is there?
<Agrajag> you do have a left panel, right?
<techn9ne> info box w/ a big icon and name of current folder
<adamw_> skeasor, Any ideas?
<Agrajag> and it says "Information" with a little arrow pointing down?
<Agrajag> click on that
<Agrajag> and choose "Tree"
<xukun> adamw_: then cat /proc/asound/cards does not say anything?
<techn9ne> oh ok thanks. can i make it start like that w/ the tree?
<Agrajag> it will next time you run nautilus the way I showed you
<techn9ne> cool thanks
<Agrajag> or you can go into file management prefs and turn off spatial browsing
<adamw_> No asound directory in /proc
<techn9ne> that works great. thanks.
<_cds> how come It tries to load lvmcfg-utils, then I get a warning saying it's entering low memory mode, then goes back to loading lvmcfg, into this loop, on install?
<techn9ne> how long has ubuntu been around?
<techn9ne> is this the the first release (the current one)
<xukun> adamw_: "snd_intel8x0" I think this is the module you need for  82801CA Audio Controller but I,m not sure
<Riddell> techn9ne: yes, this is the first release, development plans started about 10 months ago
<techn9ne> ive been using diff. linux distros for a while. most recently suse 9.2. ubuntu by far is the best.
<techn9ne> things work much better than suse 9.2. less errors. less problems. less bs.
<xukun> adamw_: what does lspci say about the Multimedia audio controller?
<s0cks> ogra : !
<adamw_> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<adamw_> module is loaded in kernel
<_cds> what does "module hid not found" mean?
<xukun> adamw_: which module whould that be?
<adamw_> snd_intel8x0, snd_intel8x0m
<RuffianSoldier> hey zenwhen
<adamw_> I'm gonna reboot real quick to see if anything changes... brb
<_cds> can nobody help me?
<emoxer> hey.
<emoxer> anyone know how to boot ubuntu on hd from the cd?
<emoxer> grub gave me error #'s 15 & 17
<zAo^> Did you check the config?
<emoxer> dude grub totally messed up my mbr
<emoxer> i had to reinstall windows and im trying to get ubuntu back up, but i dont want to install grub or lilo, i'd rather just boot it through the cd
<emoxer> you there?
<zAo^> does anyone know a Linux-PDA?
<techn9ne> next version of palm os is gonna use linux
<adamw> Audio still not working after reboot
<kent> emoxer, what do you meen with messed up your mbr?
<emoxer> umm, it stopped working
<emoxer> i couldnt get into windows
<emoxer> or ubuntu
<zAo^> emoxer, did you change some parameters?
<xukun> adamw: did you use oss and not alsa?
<emoxer> nah.
<emoxer> it was basically a new install
<emoxer> all i had done was install wine and xmms
<emoxer> nothing big
<jpvcx> zAo^: Sharp has a Linux pda.
<zAo^> thnx jpvcx
<emoxer> you wouldnt happen to know how to boot up the kernel to finish installing ubuntu
<emoxer> because now my cd is saying grub or lilo can not install
<emoxer> i check it's integrity and it said it's valid
<emoxer> but why would it install grub or lilo properly?
<emoxer> =/
<emoxer> wouldnt*
<kent> is it possible to use gnomemeeting as a way of talking to a person with a webcam who uses windows? Im thinking of buying a webcam, and gnomemeeting seems nice, but i want it to work with some kind of windows-client.
<BockBilbo> kent it is
<BockBilbo> he must use windows netmeeting
<RuffianSoldier> Someone talking about Windows in here?  Daniels - ban!
<RuffianSoldier> jk
<BockBilbo> both use the same protocol
<balthus1980> hello all!
<BockBilbo> hd3 or smthing like that i think
<Simira> shut up, RuffianSoldier
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<emoxer> does anyone know how to install ubuntu without installing lilo or grub?
<Simira> kent, BockBilbo: it's protocol h323. I'm working on it just now. Trying windows msn at the moment.
<balthus1980> quick questio...i am a total linux noob sorry in advance...can i burn the iso i download to a dvd-rw?
<balthus1980> and still use it properly?
<BockBilbo> simira, windows msn's webcam tool uses h323 too??
<Simira> BockBilbo: not sure, I'm not using one
<BockBilbo> ohh ok...
<BockBilbo> well..
<_cds> nobody?
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> my wifi card isnt working
<emoxer> :[
<BockBilbo> :'(
<BockBilbo> its a new computer.. and already broken
<BockBilbo> :(
<tsw> couldnt get apm or acpi working.. says kernel doesnt have apm or acpi installed
<kent> Simira, using gnomemeeting, i cant talk to some one using msn, right? I have this friend in brazil, and want to be able to talk to her with a webcam and she uses windows.  But ok, i will figure out how this netmeeting works in windows.
<BockBilbo> you cannot kent
<BockBilbo> tell him to use netmeeting
<BockBilbo> c:\Program Files\Netmeeting i think
<Simira> kent: netmeeting should work, except in WinXP
<BockBilbo> c:\Program Files\Netmeeting\conf.exe
<BockBilbo> Simira, it does on XP too
<balthus1980> what is the best faq or sticky for a noob like myself?
<BockBilbo> balthus visit the wiki;)
<emoxer> does anyone have experience with mepis?
<kent> simira, BockBilbo,  and running this conf.exe is enough to start netmeeting in XP?
<jpvcx> emoxer: well you could install grub/lilo to the root partition off your ubuntu install, then use something like GAG or ntloader to boot from it.
<Simira> BockBilbo: refuses to install with me
<BockBilbo> yes
<emoxer> sorry, i cant install either period
<emoxer> my cd's messed up or something i don't know the problem.
* _cds coughs for help
<BockBilbo> Simira what refuses to install?
<Simira> _cds: It might help if you state your problem
<Simira> BockBilbo: netmeeting
<Simira> on XP
<BockBilbo> mmm
<_cds> simira: _cds> how come It tries to load lvmcfg-utils, then I get a warning saying it's entering low memory mode, then goes back to loading lvmcfg, into this loop, on install?
<BockBilbo> it works for me.. perhaps it is installed by default
<Simira> BockBilbo: which version, then?Pro?
<BockBilbo> hom
<BockBilbo> home
<emoxer> my problem is when i choose to install without grub or lilo it doesnt want to continue the installation process, how can i get it to start the second part of the installation?
<emoxer> which starts after a reboot
<xukun> adamw: any luck?
<wasabi_> Does ubuntu automatically update the hostname in /etc/hosts when the IP changes?
<_cds> simira: no idea, than?
<Simira> _cds: not me.
<Riddell> wasabi_: no
<_cds> does anyone?
<unperson> Sorry, I asked this earlier, but then I had to run out:
<unperson> I'm I correct that the CD player installed by default in Warty has no random (aka shuffle) mode?
<wasabi_> Riddell: so... uh how does it work with dhcp?
<_cds> starting to wonder how good ubuntu is, if it can't get past the first stage of installation...
<Riddell> wasabi_: how does what work?
<wasabi_> Riddell: the name resolution
<Riddell> wasabi_: DNS
<trukulo> hi
<wasabi_> Oh. So it just doesn't bother.
<Riddell> wasabi_: /etc/hosts is from the days before DNS, these days it's just used to keep the localhost IP address to ensure that always works
<wasabi_> Riddell: not everybody has their own personal dns server.
<wasabi_> so, unless /etc/hosts is up to date, any software trying to find the IP of the hostname will fail.
<JStrike> sudo apt-get install gnome-devel gives me the following error
<JStrike> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JStrike>   gnome-devel: Depends: gnome-core-devel (= 62) but it is not going to be installed
<emoxer> anyone know where i can download ubuntu
<trukulo> ubuntulinux.org
<emoxer> yeah, but its slow ther
<emoxer> e
<trukulo> JStrike, are you using warty or hoary
<farruinn> try a different mirror
<mjr> try the torrent
<emoxer> ive tried the torrent
<emoxer> wouldnt even download
<emoxer> lol
<eric> zdar je tu nejaky cechoslovak ?
<Tyche> I'm having an issue with sound...where is the best place to start troubleshooting?
<Tyche> It appears that it is there when I go into Device Manager.
<pdaoust> hey, folks, is there any way to find out the exact config for the kernel and modules in the stock Warty distro?
<RuffianSoldier> always is
<pdaoust> RuffianSoldier: was that directed to me?
<Tyche> Postfix configuration? Where is the best place to go about that?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<pdaoust> Tyche: I believe that if you search around for a main.cf file, there is a copy of that file (called main.cf.default or something) will give you a play-by-play of a lot of handy configuration options. Otherwise, I find the Postfix Internet documentation really useful; it's helped me get out of a few pickles
<pdaoust> RuffianSoldier: where can I find it? do I just go to /usr/src/linux?
<RuffianSoldier> maybe
<pdaoust> :/
<RuffianSoldier> im not sure
<RuffianSoldier> where
<pdaoust> heh
<_cds> what does module hid not found mean on the install?
<RuffianSoldier> but I know it can be done
<JStrike> trukulo : Hoary
<Simira> kent: NetMeeting works out fine
<pdaoust> _cds: it means something screwy
<_cds> pdaoust: screwly like what?
<_cds> s/screwly/screwy
<pdaoust> _cds: probably your CD is borked? hid is a rather important kernel module that handles USB mice and keyboards.
<trukulo> JStrike, so, you're alone, send a bug
<JStrike> trukulo : Ok
<pdaoust> RuffianSoldier: found it; Ubuntu keeps it at /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386
<pdaoust> (for those of us with that kernel)
<_cds> pdaoust: seems to be ok with another CD :S
<_cds> no, wait, I lie
<_cds> it does it at lv,-cfy utils
<_cds> lvm-cfg utils, even
<_cds> anyway I can fix this?
<pdaoust> _cds: gosh, I haven't even encountered a problem like that.
<_cds> because debian is crap to admin and I want a distro that works in low memory..
<pdaoust> and it can't even find the file?
<_cds> thats what it's saying
<_cds> "FATAL: Module hid not found"
<pdaoust> _cds: crazy
<pdaoust> does a liveCD work?
<pdaoust> does the same (supposedly broken) CD work in another computer (if you have another one you can try)?
<_cds> umm. don't really have one I want to wipe, no
* BockBilbo bye!
<_cds> i'll try it on my server and see if it gets past that point...
<pdaoust> _cds: man, I wish I could help you; this is out of my league
<farruinn> _cds: do you get the error on boot or when installing?
<_cds> when installing
<_cds> whats lvmcfg-utils?
<pdaoust> farruinn: do you mean when booting the install CD or when booting the newly-installed system?
<farruinn> booting the cd
<pdaoust> mm
<pdaoust> yeah, that would make all the difference
<epotash> anyone have any information on how to set up a server to do a net install
<farruinn> epotash: have you searched the Debian doc at all?
<farruinn> that's where I would start
<epotash> im looking through some of it now
<epotash> unfortunately, my other machine is xp
<UbuntuNoSaint> hello, Guys! Could anyone help me with the error "temporary failure in name resolution" when my ubuntu is booting, trying to syncronize the clock?
<_cds> pdaoust/farruinn: will it have anything to do with the fact it's doing it in low memory mode?
<pdaoust> UbuntuNoSaint: hmmmmmmmmm..... possibly, one sec
<UbuntuNoSaint> It is pretty sad, I have to go to gnome network tool and deactivate and activate again my eth0 and eth1, and
<UbuntuNoSaint> after that everything is normally back.
<UbuntuNoSaint> Sounds pretty weird. :-(
<_cds> pdaoust/farruinn: it works in my server.. just not my laptop it seems
<pdaoust> UbuntoNoSaint: whoa, sounds like more than just a time sync problem; I wonder if your computer isn't getting a DHCP lease at startup?
<pdaoust> _cds: that's weird weird
<epotash> so if i do a debian net install
<epotash> what do i need to move to ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoSaint> p-daoust: I'm not on a DHCP network...
<epotash> change the apt sources, and just do upgrade?
<_cds> anyone know where I can go for more support?
<farruinn> epotash, if you're talking about doing a netinstall of debian then upgrading to ubuntu?
<farruinn> epotash: if so that's exactly right
<epotash> i think that is the easiest way
<epotash> will it install everything?
<UbuntuNoSaint> pdaoust: I think I'm doing something stupid, cause after I reactivate it on gnome network tool everything is back to normal..
<epotash> like im thinking i will just do a minimal deb install, and then upgrade, will i need to install ubuntu desktop (gnome) separately?
<UbuntuNoSaint> googling didn't help me...
<farruinn> epotash: that's exactly what I was going to suggest =)
<epotash> cool
<epotash> where can i get a sources file for ubuntu
<UbuntuNoSaint> anyone? :-)
<epotash> im guessing theres one i can just use "wget" to download? or do i have to enter manually
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/
<epotash> ahhh, thank you
<_cds> where can I go for support, then?
<farruinn> epotash: you might even do a woody net install, that way you're guaranteed that there's nothing in Debian that's newer in Ubuntu =)
<farruinn> definitely wouldn't do sid
<UbuntuNoSaint> tip: I have two eths on my machine: eth0 and eth1, but both are well configured (I copied its configuration from another functional Debian install of mine).
<UbuntuNoSaint> That's the only remaining thing stopping me from using Ubuntu on a daily basis at home. ;-)
* _cds pesters for answers
<farruinn> _cds: is "low memory mode" a bios setting?
<farruinn> if so I would try turning that off
<tck> that ubuntuguide is nice
<tck> alot of effort gone into it :)
<epotash> why did u say not to do sid?
<_cds> farruim: no, it's what the installer does cos my laptop doesn't have much RAM
<farruinn> epotash: there are many packages in sid that are at a higher version than they are in ubuntu
<epotash> oh
<epotash> what is better about ubuntu than sid?
<farruinn> epotash: I like warty because it's frozen and stable
<farruinn> I can put up with a bit of staleness for that
<epotash> does sid have gnome 2.8?
<farruinn> no idea
<murf> Hi! why the first release has number 4.10 ? instead of 1.0 ?
<farruinn> date of release, october 4
<farruinn> or... no, october 2004
<farruinn> so whatever's released in 2005 will be 5.*
<xhoy> mm
<xhoy> nice way to number elases ;-)
<calc> 5.04
<xhoy> and in 2010? it wil be 0.?
<xhoy> or 10.?
<calc> 10.x
<_cds> farriunn?
<epotash> farruinn: which version should i upgrade to?
<epotash> 4.10?
<xhoy> and 3010 wil be 3010?
<calc> and in year 3000 it would be 1010.x ;)
<epotash> or warty? or are they different
<calc> er 3010
<xhoy> calc: no
<xhoy> 1010 ;-)
<JStrike> SOB: Hunting down all the gnome-dev files is going to be hell
<xhoy> year - 2000
<xhoy> 2004-2000=4.x
<Cube-ness> hmnm.. using hoary here.. kernel 2.6.9 panics when trying to start the hotplug stuff at boot.. is this a know issue?
<farruinn> epotash: warty is the stable, frozen branch, hoary is the unstable devel branch
<Cube-ness> known
<_cds> farruinn: is it worth me downloading hoary to see if that likes my lappy?
<mAIJK> When Im going to install an package from synaptic I cant find anything. What should I do to find the packages ? ;)
<farruinn> _cds, I can't really say - I've never installed hoary and I dont have a laptop =(
<farruinn> mAIJK, have you tried the search feature?
<JStrike> There doesn't seem to be a libnautilus2-dev package
* _cds can't believe she can't get any help here :S
<mAIJK> I don't find anything when Im search
<farruinn> ubhuti supportedhardware
<ubhuti> farruinn: I give up, what is it?
<RomanK> Hi all!
<farruinn> damn you ubhuti
<farruinn> ubhuti supported hardware
<ubhuti> Don't know if your hardware is supported?  Find out at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSuport
<RomanK> Anyone in here using gnome-volume-manager+pmount? If you plug in and out a usb-stick several times... does it create multiple /media/foobar-n on your machines, too?
<_cds> that bot's wrong..
* _cds is getting a 404 for the supported hardware page
<RomanK> i'm not using ubuntu, btw, but debian sid... but since this gvm+pmount-stuff originates from ubuntu, i thought i'd ask in here ;)
<mAIJK> It's something u have to do to find packages in synaptics?
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<farruinn> sorry
<omalley> was wondering about that
<farruinn> mAIJK, what are you looking for?
<mAIJK> several packages
<siretart> hi folks
<mAIJK> kopete, fluxbox and so on
<mAIJK> but i can't find anything when I search
<AMIGrAve> i just installed ubuntu for the fist time, server X failed to start with nv module, i used vesa to get X working. Is there a package that will install nvidia's driver ?
<RuffianSoldier> kopete blowspete
<murf> farruinn: "22:45 < farruinn> or... no, october 2004" so it is pretty new distribution ....
<siretart> did anybody around try netapplet from gnome? I don't want to break my warty for nothing..
<farruinn> mAIJK: make sure you select your search in the side pane
<AMIGrAve> is it nvidia-kernel-common ?
<siretart> AMIGrAve: what nvidia card do you have?
<mAIJK> farruinn side "pane" ?
<farruinn> mAIJK, on the left there is a list of all of your previous searches.  When you click on them you get the results.
<AMIGrAve> siretart, Geforce 6600GT
<epotash> farruinn, do i only need to change that one thing in apt sources?
<tritium> Wow, I just used DBAN to wipe my old laptop hard drive.  Now, I can't boot from CD unless I put in my other hard drive.
<mAIJK> I don't get any results.
<tritium> Even the BIOS settings differ, depending on which drive i have in the laptop.
<siretart> AMIGrAve: oh, I think you have to use the binary drivers. The install procedure is described here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> One case sees the fixed optical disk installed, the other doesn't.
<farruinn> epotash: if you have deb-src lines change those too
<AMIGrAve> siretart, thanks
<farruinn> mAIJK: are you on a ppc?
<tritium> Is there a way to boot the ubuntu Live CD from floppy or something else, since it can't boot from CD drive?
<mAIJK> laptop-user
<AMIGrAve> BTW: I choosed belgian keyworkd at install but X-server was installed with XkbdLayout = "us"
<farruinn> mAIJK: powerbook or ibook perhaps?
<AMIGrAve> and I also got this message : "dpkg warning: architecture 'amd64' is not in remapping table"
<mAIJK> no
<farruinn> mAIJK, you're not searching for more than one thing at once are you?
<mAIJK> no
<tritium> Anyone know how I can boot the LiveCD without having a bootable CD?  floppy?  from installed ubuntu partition?
<farruinn> mAIJK: what if you apt-cache search <package> at the command line?
<mAIJK> I remember that the last time I used ubuntu I had the same problem, didn't get any search result.. but I clicked some option and then it worked
<farruinn> huh
<farruinn> maybe you need to hit reload
<mAIJK> tried that of course
<farruinn> does apt-cache search show you anything?
<mAIJK> It works now
<mAIJK> Can't you run fluxbox @ ubuntuu?
<farruinn> of course
<mAIJK> Should I find it @ Synaptic?
<Synek> yup
<mAIJK> I can't find kopete @ synaptic :/
<mAIJK> I dont find fluxbox :/
<mAIJK> I tried to search at samba, I found five things, but when I search at fluxbox or kopete I find nothing
<epotash> are there things i can do to speed up my boot time?
<epotash> i havent installed yet (downloading packages now), but just from experience with debian
<Synek> mAIJK: i believe you have to uncomment universe in sources.list
<farruinn> epotash, this is only applicable to hoary, but they're working on 30 second boots
<mAIJK> Synek Where do I find sources.list?
<farruinn> maybe fluxbox is only in hoary because I'm not finding it either
<farruinn> ubhuti enable universe
<ubhuti> To enable universe run `sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and uncomment the universe lines as indicated.
<Synek> farruinn: just as ubhuti said
<Synek> :)
<Synek> after that: sudo apt-get update
<farruinn> oy, should tell ubhuti that
* murf is thinking about similarity between the names ubhuti and ubuntu
<_cds> is the fact that my laptop isn't on the ssupported list a bad thing?
<farruinn> _cds, not necessarily
<farruinn> just means no one has tested it yet
<_cds> i see..
<_cds> and given my problems, it might not be supported?
<_cds> is there anywhere I can ask?
<_cds> forum or anything?
<farruinn> ubhuti ubuntu-users
<ubhuti> it has been said that ubuntu-users is at http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<epotash> how do you browse a floppy/
<epotash> ?
<epotash> just /dev/fd0?
<Kosai> You need to mount it first.
<dsr> you need to mount it
<epotash> how do you do that
<Synek> mount /dedia/floppy
<Synek> mount /media/floppy
<mAIJK> Thanks, It works fine now
<epotash> ah
<epotash> how easy is it to get a wireless network card working under linux
<mAIJK> does someone know how to get an USB WLAN stick to work with ubuntu ???
<TgI> hi
<Qerub> I just installed Ubuntu on a friend's computer. The installation went fine but during base-config I got some nasty harddrive errors... Something with "DMA timeout, BadCRC", Disabling dma mode with hdparm does the trick, but what reasons can there be for DMA to fail? Windows works fine with DMA enabled on the same machine. I acknowledge this is not Ubuntu specific, but anyway.
<capnemo> hello :) brand new with ubuntu :)
<capnemo> but a bit confused to see no dialog to set the root password !
<capnemo> at the install phase !
<amathis> capnemo: ubuntu uses sudo
<amathis> but, if you want a root password, type 'sudo passwd root'
<farruinn> capnemo, there was a dialog that said you wouldn't be setting a password
<pdaoust> this is weird; can't use my Olympus MAUSB-4W card reader in Ubuntu. Apparently it uses Sandisk SDDR-09 drivers, which of course are compiled into the stock Warty kernel (as modules), but a quick look at /proc/bus/usb/whateverit'scalled
<mAIJK> When Im setting up fluxbox I get this error: " Perl: warning: Setting locate failed - perl: warning: please check that your loacale settings and so on ..."
<capnemo> amathis, sudo is oki for some applications but it's a bit silly to forget that
<marsjays> what does "not authenticated" mean in the "mark additional required changes?" dialog in synaptic?
<TgI> I have a question > I am trying to install ubuntu with a cd but the installation says he can`t find my cd-rom drive (but i am booting from that cd-rom:S) Can somebody help me?
<farruinn> marsjays, has synaptic been open for a long time?
<marsjays> farruinn: nope
<Kosai> TgI: How is the CD drive connected?
<TgI> Kosai > With a IDE cable
<Kosai> Oh.  That's odd.
<TgI> Kosai > And the Live CD works fine:S
<marsjays> farruinn: oh, updated my package lists and now it's gone
<farruinn> marsjays: huh, that's an odd error for that
<marsjays> farruinn: though i got a message that one of my apt-sources .. umm.. wait, i'll check
<mathmonk> Hello: I can't get my synaptics cpad to work on ubuntu.  Does anyone know how to make it work ?
<marsjays> farruinn: something about signatures that couldn't be verified because public key is not available, GPG error when i update my package lists
<farruinn> marsjays: you're running hoary?
<marsjays> farruinn: yes
<mathmonk> anyone, please ?
<TgI> Kosai > do you know an anser for my problem?
<capnemo> rhaaa i feel in jail with ubuntu !!!!
<marsjays> mathmonk: maybe this http://www.janerob.com/rob/ts5100/cPad/index.shtml can help you (google -> "synaptic cpad linux" -> i'm feeling lucky :)
<mathmonk> marsjays: thanks, I will try it out.
<JStrike> capnemo : It wasn't forgotten. It was left out on purpose
<TgI> Can somebody else help me?
<marsjays> mathmonk: um, not sure if that's what you want though.. check out the xfree86-driver-synaptics och xorg-driver-synaptics (depending on which X you run)
<farruinn> TgI: does it happen every time you boot?
<marsjays> TgI: what kind of cdrom do you have?
<TgI> Farruinn > Yes > i have make a keyboard selection and country > then he search for the cd-rom and tell`s me he can`t find that
<epotash> if u dont use "
<epotash> shutdown"
<epotash> do shutdown, does it like lock the harddisk?
<emanuelez> hello *
<TgI> I have the cd`s from ubuntu
<epotash> or make it read only
<marsjays> TgI: yes, but your cdrom drive? is it standard IDE or is it SCSI or something else?
<TgI> It`s standard ide > The live cd works perfect
<marsjays> ok..
<TgI> marsjays > but the install cd is a big problem :(
<Nexinarus> Hmm when ever i open a JPG with eog (eye of gnome, the picture viewer) it always crashes. no matter what.
<Nexinarus> I even reinstalled the package and it still crashes upon opening any picture
<Nexinarus> It used to work,
<farruinn> Nexinarus: are you in hoary?
<mAIJK> Why doesent my programs show in the blackbox menu ?
<Nexinarus> im in the other one,
<Qerub> mAIJK: aptitude install menu
<Nexinarus> warty
<TgI> marsjays > are you still there?
<fko> hello
<marsjays> TgI: yes..
<marsjays> TgI: i don't know what might be wrong, my guess is that some driver is missing..
<fko> can anyone teache me how to share a connection? i have two nic, one "external" the second "internal"
<mAIJK> Qerub: Permission Denied, are you root? (How should I do to log in as root?)
<marsjays> mAIJK: sudo aptitude install menu
<mAIJK> Ohh, I wrote sudu ;)
<marsjays> hehe
<epotash> how big should i make my boot partition?
<mAIJK> Im kind of new with this ;)
<mAIJK> well, I run that aptitude thing, the computer did alot of thing but I don't see any different? ;o
<marsjays> epotash: if you're talking about your /boot, i think 50 MB would be enough..
<Synek> is seperate /boot partition realy necessary?
<marsjays> mAIJK: run update-menu (or something like that) and restart blackbox
<marsjays> Synek: no, not really
<Nexinarus> epotash, about 32mb
<Nexinarus> that worked good for me
<Synek> :)
<mAIJK> "This Aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers" HAAHHAH ;)
<mAIJK> funny
<marsjays> Synek: i've been using linux for something like 4-6 years and never had a separate /boot until a few weeks ago (when i btw made it too small, so i can only have two kernels installed at once :-P )
<mAIJK> marsjays didn't work, or I wrote wrong
<Nexinarus> heh only 2? i would think people only need 1..
* calc just makes one small 16gb / partition
<marsjays> mAIJK: ok.. umm.. sudo update-menu?
<mAIJK> nope
<Synek> update-menus
<marsjays> Nexinarus: you don't want to know how many i had when i ran debian, before i installed ubuntu :)
<mAIJK> YEE!
<marsjays> hehe, i was almost right :)
<Synek> :)
<Synek> tab key is your friend ;)
<mAIJK> tab key is your friend?
<mAIJK> aah
<mAIJK> :P
<Synek> ;)
<Nexinarus> hah
<mAIJK> Do u think fluxbox is the best ?
<epotash> whats wrong with gnome
<Synek> Hm, well, i usually have 3 kernels: one with all stuff, one i working on and one "testing"
<Cube-ness> i like gnome a lot.. i like ROX a lot too
<Synek> mAIJK: dunno, best for me, for sure ;)
<marsjays> btw, anyone got a creative muvo2? can't get mine to work properly..
<marsjays> (mount that is9
<capnemo> hum .. to install kde i need to install 434Mb of package ... sounds a bit crazy lol :)
<Nexinarus> im rather pissed i cant view images..
<Nexinarus> it worked a few weeks ago, and now it doesnt
<Nexinarus> ive installed a few things, but hmm
<Synek> You ca't?
<mAIJK> I just installed Torsmo, how do I activate it?
<Synek> s/ca't/can't ?
<Riddell> capnemo: that's the whole of KDE, you would be fine with kdelibs and kdebase
<Synek> mAIJK: just type 'torso'?
<marsjays> Nexinarus: i _think_ my eog was non-working a few days ago, but it works now.. when did you update last?
<Nexinarus> 10 minutes ago
<marsjays> ok :-/
<mAIJK> command not found
<Nexinarus> i just updated eog.. nothing else..
<Nexinarus> i cant afford to update everything else heh
<Nexinarus> 90mb.. ow
<farruinn> Nexinarus, does it print anything useful when you open eog from a terminal?
<marsjays> Nexinarus: hehe ok.. (/me remembers the good ol' days, apt-get dist-upgrade on a 33k6 modem >X-c )
<Nexinarus> heh
<Synek> wow
<Nexinarus> oh thanks farruinn, it does say alot of errors in the console
<Synek> Beat me, on 115 apt-get ugrade is still a horror ;)
<farruinn> Nexinarus: you installed the packages it depends on, right?
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Nexinarus> i use synaptic, it does it auto. ill upload the error log.. im sure the prob is obvious..
#ubuntu 2004-12-25
<AndyR>  anyone managed to get a citrix ica client woring on firefox?
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> has anyone running hoary and upgraded gnome-menus to the latest version?
<tuppa> now the Applications menu has gone FUBAR
<Nexinarus> heh damnit now ftp prog is crashing arg
<AndyR> tuppa, it is a know but i think
<farruinn> I thought someone came in here yesterday or something and said that it was working now...
<farruinn> well, it was working before, but that it was now the "new ubuntu" menu system and not upstream gnome
<Nexinarus> heres the errors i get in the console..
<Nexinarus> http://hybd.net/~mms/Temp/eog-errors
<tuppa> ok, I guess I forgot to upgrade libgnome-menu0
* tuppa tries again
<tuppa> yep, better now
<mAIJK> Why cant I run as root @ fluxbox. Try to start syanptics, "Child terminated with 1 status"
<sayao> does anyone knows how to make a radeon 9000 IGP work on ubuntu
<amathis> --- #ubuntu Banlist: Mon Dec 13 05:14:57 *!*@gnu-debian.user
<amathis> that isn't the best idea.. ?
<farruinn> mAIJK: try gksudo synaptic from the terminal
<mAIJK> ye
<farruinn> Nexinarus: maybe try upgrading the libpango stuff
<Synek> Huh, time to sleep, good night, then
<mAIJK> Bye!
<mAIJK> Sleep wel'
<mAIJK> l
<lagarejo> hi all
<Nexinarus> farruinn: i seem to have the latest libpango
<Nexinarus> puzzling, ill send a bug report. thanks anyway
<capnemo> euh in fact what is the diff between debian and ubuntu except the revision process?
<farruinn> Nexinarus: was that the output when trying to open a jpeg?
<Nexinarus> free cd's in the mail :)
<Nexinarus> no that was when opening just standard oeg..
<Nexinarus> maybe is should try opening a jpg in console?
<farruinn> Nexinarus: if you file a bug, give the out put from eog foo.jpg
<Nexinarus> oh ok
<dieselx> in need of help regarding netmos 9835 linux install
<dieselx> nebody got ne idea, guideline, etc
<farruinn> capnemo: Ubuntu strikes me much more as a "desktop distro"
<capnemo> farruinn, ah ... oops wrong choice then lol :)
<farruinn> heheh, well I'm not saying that Ubuntu is designed solely for desktop users
<farruinn> but Ubuntu makes linux as a desktop more accessible
<capnemo> farruinn, yes and it dit it well .. as far as i know for now
<farruinn> yes, I'm rather impressed
<capnemo> a install process very very fast
<farruinn> it helped only having one cd there
<techn9ne> i thought the install was really long
<capnemo> techn9ne, lol
<techn9ne> took me well over an hr.
<techn9ne> but that included the updates and stuff
<capnemo> yup me too
<techn9ne> i dont remember what suse took
<techn9ne> but that was 5 cd's and had tons of software
<epotash> which packages does apt-get dist-upgrade install?
<epotash> specifically, im installing the base system of debian, and then changing the apt sources to ubuntu
<techn9ne> why not just do ubuntu?
<epotash> because i ahve a laptop with no cd
<epotash> and debian has easy net install
<Nexinarus> laptop with no cd? damn
<epotash> anyway, so im assuming with dist-upgrade it wont install like gnome etc.
<epotash> its actually not that bad, 600mhz p3
<epotash> 192mb ram, 12gb hard disk
<epotash> its a really light thinkpad
<epotash> the floppy is external
<Pluk> thinkpads rock!
<epotash> yeah, i really like them
<Pluk> got one too :)
<Pluk> thank god a little faster though :P
<epotash> im debating whether to get a t42 for college or use this one and build a pc
<epotash> a shuttle mini-pc
<Pluk> i really recomend it
<Pluk> t42 here
<epotash> yeah, its pretty sweet
<epotash> what specs?
<Pluk> http://phpsysinfo.boromir.co-lo.org
<Pluk> got it through college
<Pluk> wlan pilot project
<Pluk> :)
<techn9ne> does ubuntu have good wireless support?
<epotash> i will likely get that one, 64mb radeon 9600m right?
<Pluk> yeah thats right
<Pluk> runs HL2 very good :0
<Pluk> :)
<epotash> thats good to hear
<Pluk> wireless support is good in ubuntu
<techn9ne> i wanna put my room mate on it but he uses wireless ... i hate wireless
<techn9ne> insecure and buggy
<Pluk> but it depends if the wlanchip is supported by linux
<techn9ne> its a laptop so i dunno
<thenuke> I think wireless is not insecure if you secure it :)
<marsjays> wireless aye? i've got problems with my 3com wifi adapter (prism54), seems it doesnt load the firmware correctly..
<epotash> whats a good pcmcia card to get that will run under linux (ubuntu)
<techn9ne> its encrypted but i still dont trust it
<Pluk> any wlancard with a prism chip will work
<thenuke> yup. I have nothing to hide that much so I would think that someone might still hijack and decrypt something :)
<techn9ne> its a laptop so i dunno whats in there
<Pluk> but i thought ndiswrapper works great too nowadays
<thenuke> because that kind of hijacking could be done anyways, wireless or not
<techn9ne> ummm nothing ot hide? like your banking?
<techn9ne> wireless just makes it easier
<thenuke> there are no one around who even could use my connection somehow when I am connecting to bank
<techn9ne> i setup some ladies network she had windows filesharing turned on w/o passwords in a dense neighbourhood w/ wirless and no encryption
<thenuke> and I even would believe it would be not so easy
<thenuke> in case of banking
<techn9ne> w/ shared write access to her important stuff
<techn9ne> i was like ummmm... yah you should prob. change some stuff
<techn9ne> otherwise your neighbours are gonna be deleting your hd
<Pluk> wireless with LEAP and then a VPN tunnel .. prolly secure enough :)
<ACID|net> hey, when using the LiveCD how can u save things??? Can u use a USB Pen (FAT) or can u write it to NTFS Windows Partition
<epotash> http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?tab=features&pathtype=purchase&sku=3CRWE154G72
<epotash> will that work?
<techn9ne> umm cant write to ntfs
<techn9ne> fat you can
<techn9ne> if you can write to ntfs its buggy
<marsjays> epotash: i have that one, there is a working driver, but i can't make it work now (worked when i used debian)
<ACID|net> hmmm, so i plug in my usb pen drive - then how do i access it??
<Pluk> ive heard that 3com are great with networks but crap with wlan
<ACID|net> how do i install drivers?
<Pluk> but im not a wireless guru :)
<techn9ne> usb drive? i dont think you need drivers
<gen> my usb drive auto mounts and everything
<marsjays> ACID|net: have you tried just plugging the pendrive into your usb port?
<epotash> does ubuntu use lilo or grub?
<marsjays> epotash: grub
<gen> grub
<ACID|net> marsjays: CD is just burning
<epotash> i installed debian woody and then am upgrading to ubuntu
<marsjays> ACID|net: heh, ok.. however, the usb device should just mount automagically
<epotash> debian uses lilo
<epotash> is it easy to replace it?
<ACID|net> marsjays: I just wanted to check ;) thanks
<ACID|net> usb and linux is something i haven't done
<gen> acid|net, it should "just work"
<techn9ne> linux has good usb support in the kernel
<gen> i've had no problems with it
<gen> on multiple computers, laptops included
<ACID|net> cool, if this live cd works im going to install it on my main pc next week
<duncan_> I need help
<ACID|net> well dual boot
<ACID|net> still unsure about using it on this laptop
<gen> the live cd shouldnt be the depending factor for that
<ACID|net> if the LiveCD works will the main installation??
<gen> just ask duncan_
<duncan_> I installed XP then Ubuntu on another partition. But I can't load XP now. I select it but it prints some lines and quits.
<duncan_> or freezes
<duncan_> I should say
<techn9ne> thats what you get for using xp... jk
<duncan_> I'm weening myself of xp
<duncan_> off
<ACID|net> my problem is i know how to do everything in XP quickly, where linux it would take longer
<ACID|net> and plus im still unsure with the whole saving data - just need to use it properly
<duncan_> so does anybody know what's wrong?
<humanWaffle> duncan_: yes, but we cannot hear you.. try rejoining
<gen> j to the dub
<LeeColleton> How do I configure Mailman so that it accepts mail from exim running with the group "Debian-exim" instead of "daemon"?
<techn9ne> i have xp for games
<techn9ne> everytihng else linux
<gen> i take a shit on xp
<techn9ne> and i cant get flash mx to work in wine
<tvon|x31> then you say "I don't remember ordering this XP with sausage!"
<epotash> can someone tell me the entry for deb-src in their apt sources.list
<duncan_> can you hear me now?
<gen> good
<humanWaffle> duncan_: yews
<epotash> please
<duncan_> so I can't boot to XP, I just installed Ubuntu. It prints some lines when I select XP.
<calc> tvon|x31: hahaha
<calc> tvon|x31: saw that last night, that show is fubar ;)
<humanWaffle> ubuntu, ugh.. must be a server glitch, try '/cycle' to flush your voice... you are dropping out
<humanWaffle> oops
<humanWaffle> duncan_, ugh.. must be a server glitch, try '/cycle' to flush your voice... you are dropping out
<techn9ne> how do you uninstall something you got w/ apt-get?
<humanWaffle> duncan_: I am sorry... just messing with you ^_6
<ACID|net> hehe
<duncan_> fuck you! are you going to help me or not?
<neighborlee> sometimes I get invalid scan frequnecy ( and ive seen it in other distros too but its infrequent ) and wondering how do I fix it ? ;-))
<neighborlee> logging/gotta run
<amathis> duncan_: hehe
<amathis> duncan_: what is problem
<amathis> ?
<neighborlee> oh sorry btw...its when my monitor goes in  standby of course..anyway...
<duncan_> I formatted my HDD put a couple partitions on it. Installed XP, then Ubuntu. Ubuntu works fine. But when I try to boot to XP it prints some lines then freezes
<usual> techn9ne, apt-get remove package
<usual> Is there a formal way to request a package to be added to a repos?
<amathis> duncan_: hrm.. don't use XP
* amathis walks off
<gen> amathis, it's better if you don't talk
<escoz> what's the best python ide? I'm starting on python now..
<amathis> gen: I get that alot.... hmm
<gen> exactly
<tranceconscious> HURAY!!!!
<tranceconscious> just installed the amd64 distro. i rocks.... it's really fast... neeed some help
<tranceconscious> what is the root passwd?
<creeperz> hey hey
<usual> tranceconscious, the user account you created is the accout password
<amathis> tranceconscious: type 'sudo passwd root'
<amathis> and put one in
<tranceconscious> nice one thanx....
<tranceconscious> and something else....
<techn9ne> whats the port for pop3?\
* creeperz found somethin really neat out about IRC the other day
<usual> 110
<creeperz> you can type your registered nick password and it will shot up as stars
<creeperz> observe:
<creeperz> *******
<tvon|x31> calc: yeah it is
<creeperz> neat,eh?
<gen> i can see it creep, you're owned
<creeperz> hm?!
<ACID|net> ubuntuforever
<creeperz> gen: you cant see it
<ACID|net> creeperz: it dontw work
<gen> i know
<usual> haha
<tranceconscious> I chose the maximum resolution of 1280x1024, how can I add the 1600x1200???
<usual> tranceconscious, edit the X config
<creeperz> ACID|net: it appears as your pw to you
<creeperz> but all stars to me
<usual> no i saw it
<ACID|net> lol
<usual> his showed up
<gen> i think they may depend on your client
<gen> that*
<creeperz> nope
<creeperz> its all server side
<usual> I would like to see the xchat systray plugin added to ubuntu
<creeperz> your password doesnt show up
<tranceconscious> where do i find the x config... let me remember...... /etc/XConfig??? or something like that?
<usual> tranceconscious, depends, if your using warty it's in /etc/X11/XFree86someshit
<punkrockguy318> Hmm.. Whenever I play any sort of game, I keep getting error messages about "Tempature above threshhold" and beeps
<punkrockguy318> usual, what else would you use?
<usual> punkrockguy318, hoary
<gen> punk, xorg..
<punkrockguy318> yeah i know that
<punkrockguy318> i was asking about hoary
<usual> hoary uses xorg not xfree86
<punkrockguy318> usual, hoary is the devel branch correct?
<usual> yes
<Yakfisher> hi, can i ask a non ubuntu specific question here ?
<usual> unstable
<punkrockguy318> good
<usual> but software is more current
<punkrockguy318> i use warty-backports which keeps me up to date with stuff i care about
<usual> like gnome is at 2.9.2 right now i think
<punkrockguy318> firefox 1, newest xchat, and newest gaim
<punkrockguy318> usual, oh, it's using devel software as well?
<gen> punk, no one knows what you're talking about, kepp it on the dl
<usual> punkrockguy318, yea
<punkrockguy318> gen, what are you talking about?
<ACID|net> punkrockguy318: Is it all hoary stuff tho?
<gen> i gave it to you, shut up.
<punkrockguy318> ACID|net, it's hoary stuff backported to be stable with warty
<ACID|net> warty-backports == supported?
<ACID|net> punkrockguy318: Cool
<punkrockguy318> ACID|net, not officially, but it's tested quite a bit before released
<tranceconscious> have another tricky question.....
<epotash> i have a system with no window environment
<epotash> what should i apt-get?
<ACID|net> punkrockguy318: do u set that up like universal?
<epotash> gnome-desktop?
<usual> the white theme in xchat 2.4.1 sucks ass I switched it back to black
<gen> punk, wasnt smart
<epotash> will that get everything?
<epotash> like xfree96, etc.
<epotash> 86
<punkrockguy318> ACID|net, somewhat
<punkrockguy318> ACID|net, it's a different URL though
<epotash> anyone?
<ACID|net> punkrockguy318: U got a url for setting it up?
<punkrockguy318> of course :D
<epotash> brb
<capnemo> re :) what is the name of the package for Xorg ?
<punkrockguy318> ACID|net, http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<ACID|net> yah cheers :)
<Pluk> capnemo, xserver-xorg
<capnemo> oki thanks :)
<capnemo> Pluk, why apt-get cant find it then ?
<tranceconscious> The only reason I'm still using windows is Cubase. Is there any way I can make a full ubuntu transition? Is there anything like cubase for linux around out yet????
<punkrockguy318> tranceconscious, have you tried wine?
<Pluk> capnemo, you need to run hoary for that
<usual> tranceconscious, Wired
<capnemo> tranceconscious, there are lots of software about music and rhythm on linux
<epotash> why does apt-get ubuntu-desktop need 1200mb?
<epotash> ?
<capnemo> Pluk, hoary ??
<punkrockguy318> tranceconscious, audacity is also nice... a little more leightweight though
<stonersavant> <3 trance
<Pluk> hoary = ubuntu warty unstable/testing
<usual> tranceconscious, http://bloodshed.net/wired/
<usual> that is the top linux audio software I think
<ACID|net> from what ive heard it aint that unstable
<capnemo> Pluk, seriously ?!
<punkrockguy318> yeah, it was on /. earlier
<usual> http://bloodshed.net/wired/img/screenshots/wired_shot-01.png
<farruinn> epotash, it's a meta-package, depends on tons of other packages
<Pluk> capnemo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2555
<usual> Wired aims to be a professional music production and creation software running on the Linux operating system.
<stonersavant> usual,anything newbs need to know beforehand when attempting to install wired?
<punkrockguy318> usual, i gave wired a try on arch and it seemed nice
<punkrockguy318> usual, are there debian pkgs for wired?
<usual> stonersavant, yea, read the documentation haha
<usual> punkrockguy318, havn't seen any
<stonersavant> heh
<capnemo> Pluk, why xorg is in a testing repository ??????!!!
<punkrockguy318> me either :-\ it depends on devel wxgtk/wxpython packages which is a pain
<tranceconscious> and what about the plugins i'm used to using with cubase? what about the VST's???
<usual> read man
<usual> shit
<usual> i gave you the url
<stonersavant> heh
<Pluk> because theyre nog going to make fundamental changes in warty
<Pluk> something to do with the 6 months release cycle
<Tenniru> I am experiencing a severe problem with GNOME.
<capnemo> Pluk, ahh yes the 6 months cycle
<Tenniru> Mainly, upon startup it says something about Nautilus failing after some bubono-or-something startup failed.
<capnemo> ok thanks for all bye bye and good night :)
<Pluk> nite :)
<Tenniru> It tells me to kill this bobono-activation-whatever and I did via terminal...
<Tenniru> Stand by, let me get the actual error messages.
<stonersavant> so I've read the kismet man, I've read the orinoco stuff, but I am stumped. Can someone point me towards a resource for patching orinoco drivers for kismet, in regards to ubuntu? I'm a linux newb but im working on fixing that
<farruinn> Tenniru at the terminal, killall bonobo-activation-server
<Tenniru> right
<Tenniru> I did that.
<Tenniru> ...What the...
<Tenniru> It works fine when I'm in range of my wireless router.
<Tenniru> This is bizarre.
<zenwhen> hey farruinn
<farruinn> hey zen
<zenwhen> #ubuntuforums wasn't exciting enough for you? :(
<xf_> Tenniru: it sounds like something's having problems resolving your machine. this is a random guess, i don't actually know. what does your /etc/hosts say?
<thenuke> tranceconscious: that software is still very young, VST plugins are a requested feature which is not yet under development
<Tenniru> What should I be looking for?
<tranceconscious> and the last thing.... I have a crypto usb modem which I use to connect to my RAS server at work with callback. Where will I find drivers for my modem and how will I set up my connection???
<tranceconscious> usual, thanx for the link man, I'll check it out....
<tranceconscious> looks interesting...
<usual> np
<Tzigane> Hi =) Is anyone else aware that Epiphany under Hoary no longer provides text lookahead?  Whenever I enter keystrokes with the focus on the main view area, Epiphany behaves as if I was holding down Alt (And therefore shows up menus associated with the pressed keys..)
<Tzigane> Is there some library I haven't upgraded properly that could be causing that?
<epotash> how do i change my hostname?
<kandinski> blargh!
<Tzigane> epotash: Use the system tools
<Tenniru> Hmm. Next objective- I want to switch from GNOME to AfterStep.
<Tzigane> System settings -> Network settings
<Tenniru> I made Synaptic Package Manager install it. What next?
<LeeColleton> how do I get exim to run with gid = daemon ?
<Tzigane> Tenniru: You can hopefully then select it from gdm, under 'Sessions'
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: dpkg-reconfigure exim ?
<Tenniru> Ah.
<LeeColleton> Tzigane: ah ha ha.  if only it were that easy
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: It should be =)
<kleedrac> Which nes emulator should I apt-get from ubuntu
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: If not exim it's exim-config or something... I think there may be a metapackage for configuration
<Tenniru> fceu is great.
<Tenniru> Just say apt-get install nes-emulator, it chooses it for you.
<Tenniru> It's got network play and does about everything.
<kleedrac> Tenniru: Got fceu but the keys are messed
<g0d> fceu works for ubuntu?@?#$
<techn9ne> nes ? as in nintendo?
<LeeColleton> Tzigane: you mean dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<Tenniru> Yes
<techn9ne> cool i didntk now they had those
<kleedrac> Yes nes as in nintendo
<LeeColleton> Tzigane: that just asks a bunch of questions about routing
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: Oh.. Fair enough
<kleedrac> But the keys are wasx instead of the cursor keys!
<techn9ne> where do you get games?
<Tenniru> ROM files?
<LeeColleton> Tzigane: Mailman doesn't play nice with exim with the default debian packages
<Tenniru> I don't think we're supposed to answer that.
<techn9ne> well its been like 12 years i dont think nintendo cares
<ACIDnet> hey all
<ACIDnet> using the liveCD :D: :D :D
<ACIDnet> and my usb pen drive works fine
<LeeColleton> Mailman expects the MTA to execute scripts with the GID of daemon while Exim runs with the GID of Debian-exim.  AFU
<Cloudchaser> hello..i'm having some trouble sometimes booting..i get this mesg: note: mount [201]  exited with preempt_code 1
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: Gah..
<kleedrac> Tenniru: How do I rebind my keys?
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: Try removing exim from /etc/inetd.conf
<kandinski> any of you at the Matar conference?
<Tenniru> Stand by.
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: It may then run as a daemon automatically
<LeeColleton> Tzigane: no, I mean it has to run with the gid of daemon (which happens to be 1, on my system)
<K-otiK> does ubuntu program cache have a nintendo emulator?
<Tenniru> Yes.
<Tenniru> It has fceu.
<amathis> what is a nintendo emulator?
<Tenniru> It emulates ROM images of the classic Nintendo system.
<amathis> and how can I play Super Mario Bros on my pc?? :D
<K-otiK> i did apt-get install fceu
<K-otiK> didn't find the package
<LeeColleton> Exim is running as a background process (aka. daemon mode) but it is running with the GID of 1, which /etc/group translates into "daemon"
<Tenniru> They have a diffirent version.
<ACIDnet> if i change my setting in the liveCD - like install gcc and keyboard map will it stay?? Or will i lose it?
<Tenniru> fceu-sdl.
<K-otiK> thanks tenniru
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: Ahh.. I see
<Tzigane> Could you suid the binary? (I don't know a whole lot about this suid business..)
<LeeColleton> No wait, actually, that's my goal.. Exim is currently running with gid = 102 (Debian-exim)
<Cloudchaser> does anyone have any idea what that means or how to find out whats going wrong? i looked in dmesg but i didn't see anyhing earthshattering
<ACIDnet> hello???
<LeeColleton> I want it to run with GID = 1
<Tzigane> Yeah, I get you =)
<Tzigane> I'm looking in /etc/init.d/exim4..
<LeeColleton> ACIDnet: LoD are you out there?
<LeeColleton> Tzigane: yeah, I didn't see anything there..
<ACIDnet> if i change my setting in the liveCD - like install gcc and keyboard map will it stay?? Or will i lose it?
<LeeColleton> ACIDnet: you can't install anything on a live CD
<kleedrac> Tenniru: Any luck on rebinding keys?
<LeeColleton> unless you mount the CD image before burning it and change that
<Tenniru> fceu -inputcfg gamepad1 (name of rom).nes.
<LeeColleton> information on a CD is "Read Only"
<LeeColleton> hence CD-ROM
<Tenniru> It wants to play a ROM while you do it, no reason why.
<Tenniru> Hey, I installed AfterStep but can't get into it from GNOME.
<Tenniru> What do I do?
<LeeColleton> ACIDnet: you dig?
<Tzigane> LeeColleton:  /etc/exim4/conf.d/main/03_exim4-config_tlsoptions ?
<ACIDnet> ok, just thought it might save it somewhere, but then i guess its losing the point of being live
<ACIDnet> just checking :)
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: Nope..
<amathis> are there any N64 Emulators?
<Yakfisher> lee. i ran the suse 9.1 live and it did put files on my hd?
<kleedrac> Tenniru: You rock!!  Thanks man ... do I have to redo that every time or will it remember?
<ACIDnet> if things like my touchpad, audio, ethernet work on the Live will they work when i install it onto my harddrive?
<Tenniru> It remembers.
<kleedrac> Tenniru: Thanks man ... again you rock!!
<kleedrac> l8r everyone
<LeeColleton> what controls the GID that an app runs as?  Is it a compile time option?
<Tenniru> No problem.
<Tzigane> LeeColleton: grep Debian-exim /etc/* -r
<Tenniru> Um... how do I make the login greeter notice that I installed AfterStep?
<Tenniru> So I can finally dump GNOME?
<techn9ne> ACIDnet : yes
<techn9ne> ACIDnet : when i installed the installer detected my printer which wasnt detected during live
<ACIDnet> techn9ne: cool,  im using a laptop and the FN keys dont work - any way to make them?? Like install anything??
<mAIJK> How do I get torsmo or what it called to work ?
<ACIDnet> its not overally impportant, just wondering
<techn9ne> fn keys like f1, f2?
<Tenniru> Wait. The iBook?
<Tenniru> If there's a button "fn", hold it down while hitting the f keys.
<ACIDnet> no, like volume control
<Tenniru> Oh.
<Tenniru> You have to set it to do that.
<ACIDnet> and switching LCDs
<ACIDnet> how?
<Tenniru> Um... yeah... can't really help there. I'm a newbie myself.
<ACIDnet> hmmm, not important atm ;)
<ACIDnet> does anyone know if there is any sound/movies on the livecd to test my audio??
<techn9ne> i just noticed i have those function keys... ive never used them
<amathis> are there any N64 linux emulators?
<K-otiK> i download fceu with apt-get but the command fceu-sdl and fceu didn't work
<K-otiK> can i access this prog somewehre else?
<punkrockguy318> yes
<Tenniru> Just try apt-get install nes-emulator.
<K-otiK> how, shouldnt' those commands ahve workeD?
<ACIDnet> yah!!! Sound works!!
<punkrockguy318> nes-emulator?  does that have a gui?
<techn9ne> ACIDnet : i find that linux has much better h/w detection than windows
<punkrockguy318> techn9ne, are you serious?
<gen> techn9ne, depends on age of hardware
<punkrockguy318> iw ould
<punkrockguy318> i wouldn't go that far*
<srbaker> anyone know where i might find some better network/computer artwork for dia?
<techn9ne> I would. Everytime machien I've installed linux on its detected all of the onboard h/w
<techn9ne> winxp never does
<kandinski> nobody in Matar then?
<Tenniru> Ubuntu worked perfectly with all the hardware on my old Dual USB iBook...
<punkrockguy318> techn9ne, ubuntu does have nice hwd
<punkrockguy318> techn9ne, the best i've seen on any distro
<Tenniru> Except hald prevented it from going into sleep mode.
<techn9ne> well i have suse too and it detected all the onboard stuff
<punkrockguy318> it detected everything on my PC except for my webcam
<ACIDnet> ok, i think i messed it up a little
<techn9ne> windows has very poor out of box h/w support but the man. make drivers for it
<ACIDnet> i unplugged my usb pen and plugged it back it and now i cant access it
<punkrockguy318> techn9ne, the man point of bad *nix support is wireless
<punkrockguy318> wireless support isn't too great...
<techn9ne> and printers
<techn9ne> you can get mostly anything to work though i think w/ ndiswrapper
<punkrockguy318> i've never had a problem with any printers.. it didn't detect them, but they're easy to install
<techn9ne> i got a funky brother mfc which ive had problems with
<techn9ne> in suse and ubuntu
<punkrockguy318> oh
<techn9ne> i got it working by using another driver for a similar model
<punkrockguy318> that usually works
<punkrockguy318> i set up two samba printers in like five minutes
<ACIDnet> hmmm, help me with my pen drive plz
<techn9ne> i dunno umm plug it in and type mount
<Tenniru> Hey, I just had Synaptic Package Manager install AfterStep... how do I actually switch to it?
<punkrockguy318> Tenniru, log out.. now in your login, hit session..then hit afterstep
<Tenniru> I tried.
<Tenniru> It's not there.
<punkrockguy318> Tenniru, hmm
<punkrockguy318> Tenniru, not sure
<ACIDnet> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ACIDnet> /dev/sda1 on /mnt/sda1 type vfat (rw)
<marsjays> Tenniru: have you restarted gdm since you intalled afterstep? that might do it, but i don't know
<punkrockguy318> Tenniru, yeah, do an alt-ctrl-backspace
<ACIDnet> that restart xfree86?
<punkrockguy318> yup
<marsjays> log out _before_ you do your ctrl-alt-backspace though
<K-otiK> hey tenniru, how do i run fceu, running the commands while in the terminal, like fceu istn' working
<Tenniru> It's not there...
<marsjays> weird..
<punkrockguy318> marsjays, why?
<punkrockguy318> K-otiK, fceu <romname>
<Tenniru> fceu (name of ROM)
<Tenniru> Or fceu-sdl (name of rom).
<punkrockguy318> yeah
<marsjays> punkrockguy318: i've had problems with parts of gnome staying alive when i've quit using ctrl-alt-backspace
<punkrockguy318> dpkg -L <pkgname> | grep bin
<K-otiK> sweet, can i hook up a control via usb?
<punkrockguy318> marsjays, oh okay
<K-otiK> i know you can for the one for windows
<Tenniru> Also, I'm trying to switch login apps to login.app. How do I do this?
<punkrockguy318> Tenniru, chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm  chmod a+x /etc/init.d/login.app  (or w/e the login.app daemon is)
<ACIDnet> yah!!!
<ACIDnet> i unmounted it and then plugged it back in and it worked
<punkrockguy318> ACIDnet, :D yay
<marsjays> ACIDnet: sweet :D
<ACIDnet> this is all new to me, ive installed linux before but just at work as a server - never had to deal with basic desktop stuff
<K-otiK> can ubuntu use .rar files?
<GotD0t> K-otiK: sure
<punkrockguy318> can dpkg install rpms?
<punkrockguy318> or apt? or something?
<GotD0t> punkrockguy318: don't believe so, but you can use alien to convert an rpm to a deb i believe
<punkrockguy318> okay
<ACIDnet> the livecd doesnt have everything which is installed onto the harddrive does it?
<ACIDnet> like gcc and whois
<GotD0t> punkrockguy318: don't know how stable alien is, either way i would recommend that you compile from source
<ungood> Does ubuntu come with support for Promise RAID cards?
<punkrockguy318> GotD0t, ty
<GotD0t> ACIDnet: well you really shouldn't need to compile stuff on a livecd ;-)
<ACIDnet> GotD0t, My mate wanted to know as we need to compile stuff on our coursework under linux but he dont want to install it
<punkrockguy318> ACIDnet, gcc isn't even installed with base
<ACIDnet> oh right, i must have installed it when i did it under vmware ten :)
<GotD0t> ACIDnet: oh, that makes sense... what course?
<ACIDnet> Computer Science
<ACIDnet> shit course
<GotD0t> hehe
<GotD0t> and you specifically have to compile it under linux?
<ACIDnet> 2nd year (3 years) and we have just started to compile C++ under linux or cygwin and using bluej to program in java
<ACIDnet> yep - must be linux - lecturer is anti-ms
<GotD0t> haha, go him
<ACIDnet> we had a ms rep come in to discuss .net and he left half way in cause he wouldnt stop saying how shit ms is and how he will never let it be taught on any of his modules (hes been at the uni for about 40 years)
<ACIDnet> just a little crazy ;)
<GotD0t> thats not crazy, hes devoted
<punkrockguy318> how do I install the qc-usb driver?
<ACIDnet> if u saw him u would think he was crazy
<GotD0t> man, i'd love a professor like that
<farruinn> it's a bit close minded though
<GotD0t> so>
<GotD0t> hehe
<ACIDnet> no tux racer on live cd :(
<farruinn> not saying I like anything about ms
<Tenniru> Well, there is the XBox.
<punkrockguy318> ACIDnet, knoppixgames has it
<GotD0t> thats true... MS did two things correctly.... XBox, and their DRM (which is nigh impossible to break, from what i understand)
<punkrockguy318> xbox is nice
<ACIDnet> linux is cool!!!
<ACIDnet> its so easy to change little tihngs
<ACIDnet> just quickly
<punkrockguy318> i'm getting one.. xbox, 2 games, xbox live, 2months free.. $150usd... you can't beat that
<Tenniru> And in my opinion, Windows was superior to the MacOS up until OS X 10.2.
<Tenniru> I use OS X on my G4, Ubuntu on my iBook.
<ACIDnet> hmmm, i want an imac
<GotD0t> Tenniru: what big thing happened in 10.2?
<GotD0t> I want a powerbook
<techn9ne> windows is superior to... something??
<amathis> hah
<llun_ved> crap
<techn9ne> wow
<GotD0t> techn9ne: uh... yea its superior to, hmm
<amathis> yes, windows is superior then Pico!
<punkrockguy318> if i could afford a mac, i would get one
<amathis> :d
<techn9ne> call the ny times we got a story on our hands
<Tenniru> Well, it started having a sensible software library...
<farruinn> this conversation would actually be more suited to #ubuntuforums I think
<ACIDnet> :O
<ACIDnet> pico rules!!!!!!!!
<GotD0t> hehe
<Tenniru> Some good Unix tools again...
<amathis> farruinn: bah!
<amathis> :D
<amathis> emacs > you.
<Tenniru> And stopped being SLOW AS HECK.
<Tenniru> I love pico.
<Tenniru> And gedit.
<ACIDnet> pico was first ever linux app used and installed
<ACIDnet> only just found nano
<orc3n> pico > *
<amathis> BAH!
<amathis> ew
<GotD0t> haha orc3n
<farruinn> lol
<orc3n> pico > *:P
* orc3n is using pico to code php
<amathis> ugh
<punkrockguy318> why not use nano?
<llun_ved> anyone here running ubuntu as a web server?
<farruinn> ACIDnet, you know that on Ubuntu pico is a symlink to nano, right?
<orc3n> cuz I have everything setup for pico
<amathis> llun_ved: yes
<GotD0t> amathis: amen to that
<ACIDnet> farruinn, yeah, only just found that out when going over the packages u can install
<orc3n> llun_ved I have access to one running ubuntu
<ACIDnet> but nano is just pico to me
<llun_ved> amathis:  any problems with the setup?
<amathis> llun_ved: nope
<amathis> llun_ved: I compiled stuff though
<amathis> didn't apt-get it
<ACIDnet> ok, im off to join my sexy gf in bed
<amathis> ACIDnet: quit calling the internet your gf
<GotD0t> thanks for sharing ACIDnet
<amathis> she is -my- gf
<ACIDnet> ;)
<ACIDnet> i need to be careful, dont want the internet ot think im cheating on it
<amathis> WITH YOUR HAND TOO!
<amathis> how dare you
<amathis> you should be ashamed
<ACIDnet> lol
<ACIDnet> but i dont even have my webcam plugged in,.....
<llun_ved> amathis:  k. i have been working with ubuntu and beatrix for a a bit. like what i see. thinking about migrating from slakware to ubuntu
<amathis> llun_ved: I ran slackware forever
<punkrockguy318> i'm thinking about completely migrating from arch to ubuntu
<amathis> llun_ved: I love compiling stuff, but when I needed a lib or something quick, I love apt-get
<amathis> slackware doesn't have that
<amathis> it is like slackware with a cool pkg manager
<amathis> which is handy sometimes
<ACIDnet> im off now
<ACIDnet> night
<llun_ved> heh
<punkrockguy318> arch is really nice.. but ubuntu/debian has more packages... i like pacman better than apt-get but.. apt-get is still nice
<gangalino> ACIDnnet and his imaginary gfs...
<gangalino> .gifs
<GotD0t> hehe gangalino
<llun_ved> i noticed the ubuntu servers are extremely fast
<gangalino> anyway, I'm still having problems getting my neomagic soundcard working in warty
<pepsi_> maybe your connection is just extremely slow
<marsjays> haha
<amathis> heh
<amathis> look who it is -.-
<GotD0t> bah
<GotD0t> ubhuti: ubhuti
<ubhuti> Hello, I'm Ubhuti, a simple blootbot. My name is Zulu for "brother".
<punkrockguy318> ubhuti, botsnack
<ubhuti> :)
<punkrockguy318> ubhuti, botsmack
<ubhuti> Wish i knew, punkrockguy318
<GotD0t> hehe
<GotD0t> ubhuti: botsmack
<ubhuti> hmm... botsmack is OUCH!
<GotD0t> ahh
<GotD0t> hehe
<llun_ved> all i know is that i really like what i see in the ubuntu distribution.
<llun_ved> it is actually making me consider moving to it from slackware
<ACIDnet> ok, this is going to sound really silly
<ACIDnet> but how do u shutdown the live cd??
<GotD0t> ACIDnet: hahaha
<ACIDnet> :(
<GotD0t> ACIDnet: try reboot ;-)
<ACIDnet> what the command??
<Garathor> Which IRC-client is there on the live CD?
<farruinn> sudo halt
<ACIDnet> The system is going down for system halt NOW!
<ACIDnet> shutdown: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<ACIDnet> init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<snerfu> init 6
<ACIDnet> well??
<ACIDnet> should i just hit the power?
<GotD0t> ACIDnet: did you try 'sudo reboot"
<ACIDnet> yeah
<GotD0t> hmm
<ACIDnet> i got that the same
<GotD0t> go for the power button, theres nothing to screw up... they've always said not to do that because it could mess up a write operation, but since you're running from a cd it wont matter
<ACIDnet> just out of interest, what happens if i take the cd out??
<GotD0t> try it
<GotD0t> im interested to know
<ACIDnet> ok, it wont eject
<GotD0t> try using the eject command
<GotD0t> hehe
<cavanaugh> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i need the kernel source, where can i find this. The kernel version im running is 2.6.8.1-3-386
<GotD0t> cavanaugh: i believe you do, apt-get source *package name*
<farruinn> cavanaugh, apt-cache search linux-source
<farruinn> GotD0t, I don't think that's what he want's in this case
<GotD0t> farruinn: ?
<GotD0t> farruinn: what would that do
<farruinn> the linux-source-* package will install to /usr/src
<GotD0t> oh
<GotD0t> ok
<farruinn> there's a debian howto on it...
<GotD0t> gotcha
<Kamion> just make sure to mentally substitute linux-source for kernel-source when reading Debian documentation on kernel source.
<cavanaugh> thanks
<cavanaugh> yes i was searching for kernel-source :)
<farruinn> cavanaugh, I believe that kernel-source comes directly from Debian
<farruinn> linux-source comes from ubuntu
<farruinn> afaik
<cavanaugh> ok
<emoxer> hey whats the code to edit the source.list in ubuntu
<emoxer> sudo emacs /etc/apt/source.list ?
<fulvioo> vi /etc/apt/source.list
<GotD0t> emoxer: sudo vim /etc/apt/source.list
<fulvioo> lol
<GotD0t> hehe
<GotD0t> 2-1
<emoxer> thans
<GotD0t> hehe
<emoxer> thanks
<emoxer> wtf.
<GotD0t> ?
<emoxer> when i do that everything in that file doesnt come out
<emoxer> i know i need to take out the hashes
<emoxer> but nothing is coming out for that file when i do that command
<emoxer> any idea why?
<GotD0t> it might be sources.list
<emoxer> ah! there we go.
<emoxer> k thnx
<zenwhen> hey Kamion, do you have another spot open for a channel to idle in? :)
<emoxer> has anyone here used photoshop with wine on ubuntu?
<emoxer> just asking to see if there will be any conflict doing that
<GotD0t> emoxer: haven't heard any success or failure stories
<emoxer> oh
<GotD0t> emoxer: but it shouldn't cause any problems
<emoxer> i heard some success stories with SuSe
<emoxer> 9.1
<emoxer> with 7
<emoxer> 8 gave me an error when i tried it
<GotD0t> what was it
<emoxer> something about OS
<emoxer> saying 8 was incompatible with the OS i was using
<emoxer> to update
<emoxer> lol
<emoxer> i dont think 7 will do that though
<emoxer> that's probably a new feature in CS
<emoxer> w/e
<GotD0t> 8 might require XP, and wine isn't set by default to ID as XP
<emoxer> k
<fulvioo> i hate wine
<emoxer> i run CS on 2k
<emoxer> why? lol
<emoxer> its useful i suppose.
<GotD0t> emoxer: oh, well then it might be 2k and xp, i dunno
<emoxer> well im about to give it a shot.
<GotD0t> emoxer: look in the wine docs about it
<emoxer> um, the code to get wine is "sudo apt-get install wine"
<emoxer> correct?
<emoxer> after the apt-get update
<GotD0t> emoxer: yea
<emoxer> hmm
<emoxer> doesnt seem to open
<fulvioo> I prefer to run a vmware or Qemu
<emoxer> can i get vmware through apt-get
<GotD0t> fulvioo: vmware costs money
<emoxer> lol
<fulvioo> Qemu not
<emoxer> im poor.
<emoxer> :] 
<fulvioo> :)
<emoxer> how about Qemu
<fulvioo> Qemu its a bit slower though
<emoxer> hmm
<emoxer> would it require a reboot to run wine?
<GotD0t> emoxer: if you can use wine i would try that, because thats decently fine
<GotD0t> emoxer: no
<emoxer> weird
<emoxer> its not working
<emoxer> lol
<GotD0t> what happens
<emoxer> well i havent looked for the file but last time i was able to open it just by putting 'wine' in run application
<emoxer> but thats not working as of right now.
<emoxer> that procedure
<emoxer> w/e im reinstalling it, should cause a problem right?
<emoxer> DUDE GRUB TOTALLY MESSED UP MY MBR YESTERDAY LOL
<fulvioo> ;D
<emoxer> w/e i fixed it
<emoxer> if lilo messes up on me forget it
<emoxer> im gonna save up for a mac
<emoxer> roflmao
<GotD0t> hehe
<emoxer> ah got it running
<emoxer> woot
<GotD0t> emoxer: cool
<emoxer> not photoshop, wine
<emoxer> lets see how photoshop works
<fulvioo> why you guys think ubuntu got very popular?
<GotD0t> emoxer: i had a problem the first time running it because for some reason it didn't create the sym link for the fake c drive
<kleedrac> All right anyone got any experience with visualboyadvance and more specifically how to get a gui version?
<emoxer> omg how lame now i need to d/l winesetuptk
<emoxer> lol
<emoxer> visualboy?
<kleedrac> Yup yup ... it's a gba emulator ... I used apt-get install vba to get it and the man page points to gvba but it's not installed and not in the apt-get repos
<emoxer> O
<emoxer> M
<emoxer> G
<emoxer> I GOT IT WORKING!!!
<GotD0t> emoxer: good luck, im gonna shower
<GotD0t> emoxer: well, recsind that last statement, and replace it with a gratz
<kleedrac> Nicely done emoxer
<emoxer> just, i need to actually get the install file for photoshop instead of what i did "copy paste the windows directory and burn it on cd"
<emoxer> roflmao
<emoxer> said it needed personalization
<emoxer> :] ] ] 
<farruinn> fulvioo, because it's very stable imo, is desktop oriented to a certain degree, and uses the best package management known to man
<emoxer> w/e im at least happy i know it works.
<farruinn> fulvioo, oh, and the community is great too! =)
<emoxer> ill be back guys.
<kleedrac> So anyone got a gui for vba running on ubuntu and how? :)
<pepsi_> whorey
<fulvioo> ;)
<kleedrac> Where's a list of packages I can apt?
<crimsun> dpkg -l '*'   <-- one method
<crimsun> Synaptic probably offers a method as well
<Kid_Sk8> Algum Brasileiro Ae?
<arctick> i have an ntfs drive that is owned by root, so my user accnt cant access it in gnome, how do i change the permissions so any user can read/execute (not write of course), i tried chmod 755 directory but it just tells me its a read-only partition
<arctick> am i getting the octal wrong?
<GotD0t> change the octal to include only read and execute, no write
<GotD0t> arctick: never fully understood octals, so i don't know what it should be...
<farruinn> chmod a+rw
<crimsun> arctick: you need to pass umask, uid, and gid parameters as options to mount
<arctick> octals are a bit easier then the +- crazy stuff imho
<emoxer> okay.
<emoxer> i cant get back into windows, lilo doesnt configure itself :[
<arctick> how do i pass these parameters to mount?
<arctick> i want to do it though fstab
<crimsun> options are given in the fourth (from the left) field
<fulvioo> this have been told today
<arctick> emoxer: did you kill the partition with the lilo.conf on it?
<fulvioo> see if this helps:
<fulvioo> richard_: check your fstab, mine has /dev/hda2       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    ro,defaults,user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<crimsun> ^^ arctick
<farruinn> now what if you're mounting a filesystem that holds a *nix install?  that uid and gid stuff screwed up the priveleges on my OS X install
<crimsun> farruinn: a *nix install - as in a *nix partition?
<arctick> dosnt osx use another filesystem type?
<farruinn> I have os x installed on another partition.  When I mount it with gid=1000,uid=1000 all the files I touch are given that owner:group
<farruinn> so not permissions I mean, but ownership
<farruinn> I was confused for a bit when I started OS X and it told me it couldn't find my home directory =)
<arctick> sounds like a bug
* farruinn searches bugzilla
<arctick> woohoo it works
<emoxer> for some reason ubuntu never detected my windows partition
<emoxer> is there a reason for this?
<arctick> i fixed the problem i had earlier though about the missing .hidden files, i managed to copy them off the partition after i removed it in fdisk and created another one, it was on the new fat partition which was mounted as reiserfs somhow, im suprised my machine didnt commit suicide at that point
<emoxer> how could boot into my windows partition
<emoxer> is there a way to do that through a windows cd?
<thenuke> nnno. You can use windows cd to rewrite the bootsector, and then you can boot to windows but you cannot boot into linux anymore ;)
<arctick> emoxer: add it to /etc/fstab
<emoxer> thenuke>that sucks lol
<emoxer> i want to use bothhhh
<emoxer> is there a way to configure lilo through linux
<arctick> do you know what partition windows is on?
<emoxer> yeah
<thenuke> My ubuntu installations automagically configured ubuntus bootloader grub like that I could boot into windows too :I
<emoxer> GRUB MESSED UP MY MBR YESTERDAY
<emoxer> lol
<emoxer> i installed it with LILO
<emoxer> thinking it would configure itself to dual-boot
<emoxer> but nah, that wasnt the case
<thenuke> I think you should be able to reconfigure it by yourself
<emoxer> i got GRUB errors 15 and 17
<thenuke> I wonder what those errors are
<arctick> you should just install your bootloader in a boot partition
<emoxer> so there isnt a way to configure lilo when it's on MBR?
<arctick> yes
<thenuke> arctick: and then first will pop up windowses bootloader? and you would have to add the boot partition into it?
<emoxer> what is that
<punkrockguy318> how do I get the scroll-through-workspace thing in gnome?
<thenuke> emoxer: sure is
<thenuke> emoxer: just edit the config and rerun lilo
<emoxer> i dont know where to go =/
<thenuke> you should find many howtos and guides with google
<emoxer> k
<arctick> there is a HOWTO
<arctick> and a FAQ
<punkrockguy318> can I fetch packages from debian's current unstable?
<jdodson> yes
<arctick> just add the repository and your ready to go
<punkrockguy318> is it safe?
<jdodson> punkrockguy318: no.
<punkrockguy318> lol
<arctick> its not that bad, but i wouldnt do it on a server
<jdodson> :) i have done it and it makes things tough later on.
<jdodson> ok its not too bad, but it is problematic.
<jdodson> i have a pretty borg like ubuntu/debian setup here
<techn9ne> how do i mount my windows partitions?
<arctick> the 'ubuntu' packages are too few not to install other stuff
<jdodson> artick: cant disagree with you there.
<paulnet> hiya everyone. i'm trying to get my synaptics touchpad to work(the scroll area etc). any ideas how i can do it? (i've upgraded to xorg)
<arctick> tech: mount /dev/hdxX /mnt/windows ; where /mnt/windows is a directory you want and the xX depends on where the partition is
<arctick> also try "man mount"
<techn9ne> artick : thanks
<techn9ne> can i list all partitions? mounted and unmounted?
<arctick> just type "mount" for a list of mounted partitions, unmounted i think you just have to look at em with fdisk
<techn9ne> is /proc swap?
<nix000> anyone faced errors with xchat ?i am at a point where i think my xchat is missbahaving. For some reason it would auto-accept files from certain server while it just refuses to connect to others !
<paulnet> techn9ne, df -h will list your partitions. is that what you're after?
<techn9ne> yah but i put suse on there, windows and now ubuntu and im trying to sort htem out and get rid of suse
<paulnet> do you know the partition suse is on?
<techn9ne> yes
<techn9ne> i also have 2 swaps i dont know which one is used by ubuntu
<paulnet> so you just want to format it?
<paulnet> ubuntu will just use whichever one you've specified in your ubuntu /etc/fstab
<arctick> no need for two swaps
<natex> anyone able to find libdvdcss for warty?
<GotD0t> natex
<GotD0t> ubhuti: restrictedformats
<ubhuti> Since there are some legal restrictions on what Ubuntu can freely release, some software my need to be aquired elsewhere.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats to find out how you can get this non-free software.
<GotD0t> check that out
<techn9ne> i want to commit my partition changes but it needs me to unmount my drive. the one im using how do i unmount the current drive?
<natex> yes I've read that site, except that the suggested libdvdcss doesn't seem to be available using apt-get or synaptic (multiverse source)
<lil_anthony> question: after installing php4 and apache? in what path does the php files go in?
<arctick> you need the mallirat repository
<GotD0t> natex: scroll down, theres a reference to the mallirat repo
<GotD0t> natex: tells you about adding it and everything
<natex> GotD0t: omg, I didn't scroll....
* natex smacks himself
<GotD0t> natex: hehe
<GotD0t> natex: don't beat yourself up, we all do it
<techn9ne> lil_anthony: /etc/php.ini
<lil_anthony> so set the path via that file?
<arctick> anyone know how to change gnome to use sawfish instead of metacity?
<wasabi_> Heh. I have a '2' file showing up all over the place.
<lil_anthony> where can i find (i know google and man pages) but where can i find some documentation online to set this up i downloaded a gallery php to host some images but not not sure how to get it all working as to where i need to place files and such
<wasabi_> heh. It's the bash_completion script
<natex> arctick: I've done that (sub pekwm), but it's been awhile. Google should have that.
<yorkomo> hello all
<GotD0t> hi
<yorkomo> could anyone help me with the totem player?  I can't get it to play media files
<yorkomo> not mpeg, nor mp3s...
<leonel> yorkomo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GotD0t> leonel hand it to ubhuti
<GotD0t> ubhuti: restrictedformats
<ubhuti> Since there are some legal restrictions on what Ubuntu can freely release, some software my need to be aquired elsewhere.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats to find out how you can get this non-free software.
<GotD0t> hehe
<natex> hehe
<yorkomo> I see
<natex> yorkomo: make sure to scroll all the way ;)
<yorkomo> I suppose I should rtfm ^_~
<yorkomo> thanks
<farruinn> yorkomo, it's ok, that's why we have ubhuti
<yorkomo> wow, this is a pretty cool community
<yorkomo> kinda scary to find such helpful people
* dreamer has flashbacks of #linux
<yorkomo> ^_^
<techn9ne> lil_anthony : http://gallery.sf.net
<DigiKill> evenin...
<GotD0t> afternoon
<DigiKill> have an interesting question for anyone on PPC Ubuntu w. Firefox
<DigiKill> regarding Plugins
<epotash> how can i reconfigure x windows
<DigiKill> cuz i only see linux x86 listed as a linux "flash/shockwave" plugin...
<epotash> that dialog when i first installed
<mjg59> There's no flash plugin for PPC
<mjg59> Macromedia haven't released one
<lil_anthony> ok thanks
<mjg59> If they'd released the source code, we could fix tihs, but...
<DigiKill> theres an OSX one....
<mjg59> Yeah. It doesn't target X11, though, so there's no reasonable way to make it work
<lil_anthony> i have moved the phps to /var/www   but when i try index.php it wants to save the file let me read the link you posted thanks
<DigiKill> ive been debatin on tryin that one.....cuz i miss lookin at flash
<mjg59> The OSX one won't work
<DigiKill> see tho...im in an odd spot....cuz i have Fink runnin Debian Firefox thru X11, cuz the Quartz-WM on OSX is fubar'd on my system, so im basically cross-platformed.
<DigiKill> im just waitin for Ubuntu in the mail is all to fix it
<DigiKill> lol
<regeya> geh.
* regeya is now confused.
<natex> dang, still can't play dvds
<regeya> so wait, you're running on an OS X box at the moment, DigiKill?
<regeya> I hesitate to point out that there's a native flash plugin...
<DigiKill> runnin XFCE and fluxbox in the quartz gui...
<DigiKill> but thats for the OSX firefox...
<regeya> natex: what have you tried so far?
<DigiKill> i ported Debians firefox over ;)
<DigiKill> only thing that works on OSX for me at the moment is Terminal and X11
<regeya> DigiKill: bite the bullet and use the nice regular OS X GUI.  You can bathe later if it makes you feel dirty...
<regeya> um.
<DigiKill> i had to re-port everything cuz nothing works on OSX at the moment
<regeya> what's the problem with everything else...not that I should give OS X help...
<natex> regeya: installed libdvdcss from suggested source. using warty with totem(Gstreamer)
<DigiKill> one program took out all my basics......
<DigiKill> on an uninstall
* regeya works with OS X more than with Linux
<DigiKill> cant launch ANYTHING in osx
<regeya> eh, that stinks, DigiKill...
<regeya> so the apps are GONE, or is something else wrong?
<DigiKill> yeah...Stay away from APE <application enhancer>
<regeya> hehe...got bit by APE, eh?  that sucks. :-D
<DigiKill> Ape took out all my system
<DigiKill> yeah.....and have no backups or OS Disks for PPC
<arctick> i was bit by an ape once...
<DigiKill> im waitin for Ubuntu in the mail
<DigiKill> lol
<arctick> not really though
<arctick> really i bit the ape
<regeya> oooh... that REALLY sucks, DigiKill. :-(
<DigiKill> to top it all off...no burner available to burn a Distro from ISO
<regeya> don't have a high-speed connection, eh, DigiKill?
<DigiKill> yeah regeya ....i got "decent speed"
<regeya> oh. :-(
<DigiKill> i was tryin for a Network install of Debian PPC tho i couldnt unmount 2nd partition
<regeya> iirc you could boot an image, though I don't remember what sort of hoops you have to go through, and IIRC you have to have a separate volume with the install crap on it.
<regeya> well, if you don't have an official OS X CD and don't feel like either buying one or stealing it, then yeah, I highly recommend Ubuntu. :D
<lil_anthony> techn9ne: is there some kinda commmand to enable disable php? cause when i load index.php it wants to save instead of actually loading
<DigiKill> yeah...i orderd Ubuntu like 3 weeks ago
<DigiKill> just keep on waitin for it
<DigiKill> :<
<DigiKill> perhaps even 4 weeks ago
<regeya> natex: where did you get these instructions?  from the libdvdread3 docs?
<arctick> maybe fink could run the install? i dont know much about fink, you would have to mount the iso though, i dont know how to do that in linux
<regeya> natex: if you're trying to use totem-gstreamer, you'll need some plugins...lemme look...
<natex> regeya: from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=dvd%20playback
<regeya> make sure you have gstreamer0.8-dvd installed, of course...
<natex> regeya: affirmative
<regeya> natex: gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec?
<natex> regeya: nope, lemme try that
* regeya reinstalls totem-gstreamer to give it a try
<regeya> luckily I still have Empire Strikes Back right here
<natex> :)
* regeya pops it in...
<usual> I just tried in hoary
<usual> didn't play
<usual> Totem could not play dvd://
<techn9ne> lil_anthony : did you setup your httpd.conf file to tell it to parse php files?
<lil_anthony> no i was tryign to follow that documentation but obviously i'm missing some steps
<techn9ne> add type or something
<lil_anthony> well let met look at it again (getting confused :( )
<techn9ne> its something like add type : php, php3
<techn9ne> and you direct it to your php binary
<lil_anthony> ok
<techn9ne> it tells it to take things w/ php send it to php then take output and send to browser
<lil_anthony> ill try
<natex> regeya:  gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec did not help
<techn9ne> i cant remember i havnt had to do this manually in a while
<techn9ne> in this rpm and deb based world...
<lil_anthony> well i installed the deb package
<lil_anthony> just don't know where all the stuff went but i will find it
<techn9ne> ive never done it on debian just redhat
<techn9ne> /etc/httpd.conf i think
<techn9ne> or just search for it
<techn9ne> find / |grep httpd.conf
<natex> regeya: "mount" shows dvd as type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=natex); think this may be a problem?
<lil_anthony> yeah was fixing to do that
<usual> natex, I just did a apt-get install gstreamer0.8*
<techn9ne> after you change stuff you gotta restart apache
<usual> natex, nothing helped
<techn9ne> service httpd restart
<natex> usual: bleh
<techn9ne> ubuntu is a gui dist. you might get more help in apache or debian
<wasabi_> /etc/init.d/service restart
<natex> I installed mplayer too, but ubuntu package fails at startup...
<usual> yea
<usual> segfaultd
<natex> what in the funk...
<usual> natex, totem-gstreamer opens the dvd files
<usual> but wont launch the dvd
<natex> usual: meaning totem-gstreamer can play your .VOB files?
<usual> yes
<techn9ne> is there a debian equiv of : ntsysv ?
<natex> usual: hmmm, I get an error when totem is directed to launch .VOBs
<techn9ne> or how do modify services
<natex> maybe my libdvdcss is not being used
<regeya> y'know, natex, as much as I hate to say it, if you want to use totem to play DVDs, I suggest totem-xine.  It conflicts with both totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop, but in theory that's not a problem.
<natex> regeya: yes, I'm debating. what is ubuntu desktop?
<regeya> convenience package
<regeya>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system
<epotash> does anyone know which type of mouse to select in xorg configuration for an ibm thinkpad?
<natex> regeya: I'm debating
<farruinn> natex, there is no harm in install ubuntu-desktop
<farruinn> er, removing
<lil_anthony> well i uncommented the two lines for php4 in the httpd.conf file and then i /etc/init.d/apache restart but same thing
<lil_anthony> wants to save php instead of load it
<regeya> gah.  automounting is interfering with dvd playback.
<regeya> I think.
<natex> usual: can you tell me what "mount" says for your /dev/$dvd
<regeya> ah, that's a lad, totem: play me some Empire!
* regeya tunes out.
<william1> hello all
<punkrockguy318> how do i remove a package and it's unwanted dependencies?
<farruinn> punkrockguy318, get deborphan
<kleedrac> Weird problem ... when I first installed I was able to browse my local smb network no problem (for user I entered "none" and no passwd) but now I can't seem to get in?  From fresh boot I am able to see the machines on the network but once I try to get into a share it won't come up and then I can't even see any of the computers!!
<farruinn> it will find packages that were brought in by dependencies but aren't needed anymore
<hell> is it possible for me to change gnome to fluxbox
<usual> natex, if you get it working plz let me know
<natex> usual: ok. I'm trying totem-xine....
* natex shrugs
<punkrockguy318> farruinn, okay, nwo what
<usual> natex, totem-xine works fine
<farruinn> just run deborphan and it will get tell you the libraries that are no longer needed
<punkrockguy318> none of them are showing up :-\
<farruinn> punkrockguy318, have you removed the other package yet?
<punkrockguy318> yeah
<punkrockguy318> nvm, got it
<punkrockguy318> thanks
<farruinn> yup
<kleedrac> Anyone else having issues like this with smb networks?
<K-otiK> is there a way to copy a dvd to my hd?
<kleedrac> K-otiK: cat :)
<ultrafunk> K-otiK: try vobcopy (no ubuntu package available, but the debian package seems to work fine)
<natex> usual: seems I'm out of luck. Even totem-xine hates me.
<usual> totem-xine works fine
<farruinn> natex, maybe gxine
<usual> natex, just install the libdvdcss2 or whatever it is
<kleedrac> I'm the only one here who has to fight with smb shares?
<natex> usual: I have, first thing
<natex> usual: /var/log/messages is saying "kernel: hdc: command error: error=0x54
<natex> "
<natex> kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 6319476
<natex> usual: I don't thinglibdvdcss2 isntalled properly
<farruinn> what package has xlib.h?
<JDahl> use apt-cache search xlib.h
<farruinn> woah, broken depends in warty?
<natex> damn, different DVD, same problem.
<farruinn> oops, I had some pinning shit that I didn't want
<geppy|asleep> grip died.  I tried 'pgrep grip | xargs killall -9', but it's returning '15808: no process killed'
<geppy|asleep> How do you kill a runaway grip?
<JDahl> anyone remember what package gives BLAS manpages? they're not in blas-doc
<Se7h> INFO: Initializing Audio...
<Se7h> *ERROR*: Init Audio (Mixer): failed # No available audio device
<Se7h> INFO: Shutting down...
<Se7h> cant run criticalmass
<Se7h> :|
<stuNNed> geppy|asleep, ps aux|grep -i grip then killall -9 grip_whatever ?
<geppy> stuNNed:  That returns that the pid is 15808, and the name is 'grip'.  Trying to kill grip doesn't return anything, and trying to kill the pid returns "15808: no process killed"
<stuNNed> geppy, if you have bash_completion turned on what happens to 'killall gr<tab completion>'
<golpira> ps aufx | grep grip | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<lukins> question about compiler settings...
<geppy> stuNNed:  tab-completion doesn't seem to do the trick for that.
<geppy> golpira:  That doesn't return anything, and grip is still there.
<stuNNed> geppy, with bash completion it does
<ficusplanet> I was just reading some things about NetworkManager on the wiki.  What exactly is the problem with it?  What will be in hoary instead of it?
<lukins> does march=pentium4 mean that pentium 11,111 also see benefits?
<geppy> stuNNed:  How do you turn that on?  I'd assumed that I have it on, as when I start to type a folder name, filename, or program name, I can autocomplete.
<stuNNed> geppy, check end of /etc/bash.bashrc
<stuNNed> geppy, it's like tab completion extended
<geppy> stuNNed:  Cool, thanks.
<geppy> stuNNed:  Still not killing it, though.
<stuNNed> geppy, is it zombied process?
<geppy> stuNNed:  I've no idea.  It's not showing up in 'top.'  How do I check?
<stuNNed> geppy, if you ps aux|grep -i grip and it should something like STAT Z or S
<geppy> geppy    15808  0.1  1.8 40968 17172 ?       D    20:49   0:09 grip
<stuNNed> ok so what does D mean?
<stuNNed> that is the state
<geppy> stuNNed:  I've no idea.  Where would I look it up?
<stuNNed> geppy, man ps?
<geppy> ooh
<geppy> Yeah, that's where I am.
<geppy> "D    Uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)"
<stuNNed> geppy, if it does stuff like that and not in use i'd use another program for whatever you need that for, imho
<ricardo> .
<jmhodges> hey whats the pkg that gives the Printing icon in the Actions menu in hoary?
<jmhodges> i've somehow lost it heh
<geppy> stuNNed:  So, there's nothing that I can do about it?  Grip crashes on every third CD;  at this point, it's going to take _forever_ for me to rip my CD collection.  Perhaps I'll just rip it in Knoppix.  =/
<|QuaD-> how do i clear my dns?
<stuNNed> geppy, i use 'rip' to rip stuff from cd
<|QuaD-> cache
<stuNNed> geppy, though it's command line based
<jmhodges> |QuaD-: cat /dev/null > /etc/resolv.conf
<|QuaD-> jmhodges: thanks
<stuNNed> geppy, or sound juicer
<geppy> stuNNed:  Does rip do cddb and flac?
<stuNNed> geppy, yes
<geppy> Hmm....
<geppy> stuNNed:  So, it'd let me query CDDB, and then input the data into vorbis comments?
<jmhodges> anyone got a clue as to the printing thing?
<jmhodges> ah, gnome-cups-manager, duh
<Tsjoklat> got it fixed jmhodges?
<zenwhen> ubhuti where be all the cool kids?
<ubhuti> all the cool kids are in #ubuntuforums of course! :D
<zenwhen> lol
<JDahl> someone else in the US still waiting for the CDs?
<farruinn> me
<farruinn> I ordered ages ago
<JDahl> ok, I was just wondering if I screwed up my online order
<geppy> how do you kill a process in the "D" state?
<Amroc> lamont, you lurking in here?
<BeanDip> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-menus_2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<BeanDip>  trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<BeanDip> anyone else have that problem in hoary?
<BeanDip> I can't figure out how to fix it
<Tsjoklat> BeanDip did you do an update?
<Tsjoklat> there is a new kdelibs out
<BeanDip> yes I did do an update, and I'm not using kde
<farruinn> BeanDip, did you ever have kdelibs-data installed?
<farruinn> it may have been a dependency for something you installed
<JDahl> BeanDip, yes my hoary was broken also... I had to manually remove kdelibs + friends to fix gnome
* Amroc yells LAMONT!
<pepsi_> whorey
<zenwhen> hi all
<zenwhen> :)
<gen> fix my computer
<zenwhen> haha
<zenwhen> who are you, seriously?
<gen> bill nye
<gen> the science guy
<zenwhen> lol
<lil_anthony> has anyoen here setup php4 and apache2 ? if so can i get some help please for some reason i cna't get phps to load they only wish to save
<gen> lil flip
<lil_anthony> flip?
<snerfu> you have a load statement in httpd.conf for php4?
<DonL> This thing rocks! I can't believe that after only two days I'm so far ahead with it.
<lil_anthony> yeah
<lil_anthony> when i get a 404 it shows php4 in there
<snerfu> hmmm
<gen> lil flip
<lil_anthony> its like the mime type is not right or something
<gen> lil flip can i have your autograph
<housetier> lil_anthony do you have "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php"?
<lil_anthony> yes
<housetier> have you restarted apache2
<lil_anthony> yes
<housetier> have you restarted your browser as well?
<lil_anthony> no
<lil_anthony> let me try that
<lil_anthony> didn't know that mattered
<snerfu> hmmm cache maybe
<gen> ohhh it's zenwhen, can i have your autograph
<lil_anthony> not working
<lil_anthony> don't know what i don't have set but it looks at php as a file
<lil_anthony> as if it doesn't recognize the type
<fulvioo> crossing fingers for dist-upgrade runs nicelly here
<DonL> I just came over from another distro, and the only problems I have is a floppy drive that doesn't recognize anything I put in it, and a network printer hooked up to an XP that doenst work
<|QuaD-> DonL: what distro
<|QuaD-> what os
<|QuaD-> grr
<|QuaD-> warty or hoary
<DonL> Fedora 2 and 3
<lil_anthony> any ideas?
<DonL> I'm on Warty
<|QuaD-> DonL: did you mount your a drive?
<|QuaD-> grr
<|QuaD-> floppy drive
<DonL> I managed to drag and drop something onto the desktop, then on to an app
<|QuaD-> (i haven't used a floppy drive in like 5 years)
<DonL> I distro sees it
<snerfu> One sec lil_anthony
<DonL> Yeh. I think macs don't even have them
<|QuaD-> DonL: you might want to try mounting it
<lil_anthony> ok th anks
<calamari> hi
<DonL> You mean (on no) type something?
<|QuaD-> hehe yeah
<calamari> any ideas why gksu would freeze up ?
<snerfu>  AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<snerfu> Do you have a line like that?
<lil_anthony> go to flood and i will paste exactly what i have in /etc/apache2/http.conf
<fulvioo> http://nopaste.php.cd/
<fulvioo> this is more useful
<lil_anthony> ok then ill go there
<DonL> My biggest thing right now is not the floppy. I would really like the printer to work though. It worked in Fedora, so it should work now
<|QuaD-> DonL: those are the only 2 devices i don't use, but one step at a time
<|QuaD-> i can probably help you with the floppy
<|QuaD-> first mount it
<DonL> If I go to network, it shows me the other two computers, along with their shared files. I can get into them
<DonL> I will try that QuaD. I'm used to self mounting..
<DonL> ... but I can't find the printer.
<DonL> If I go to the network set up, it says I havent got Samba happening yet!
<|QuaD-> DonL: i have no idea about the printer... so you will handle the floppy drive from here? or do you still need me to walk you throuhg it
<lil_anthony> http://paste.phpfi.com/41033
<DonL> Please, QuaD
<DonL> I would appreciate the help with the floppy
<|QuaD-> DonL: sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy
<|QuaD-> sudo /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<|QuaD-> try that
<|QuaD-> i think fd0 is floppydisk
<DonL> I'm trying something..
<|QuaD-> ok
<aokaze> xuxa:  I am curious if you could answer a question.  or someone else.  You wouldnt happen to know how to get full keyboard support for a 109 Japanese keyboard on linux would you?  I can only type the english characters and not the others.
<DonL> QuaD, I just stuck something in the drive and opened the gui app and it showed up. Now I want to close it, and it doesn't want to close.
<DonL> Do I have to use command line for this as well?
<DonL> The window with the drives in it is unresponsive.
<|QuaD-> DonL: did you use the automounting or did you do the code i told you?
<|QuaD-> i don't know much about the gui and mounting
<DonL> I used your code
<|QuaD-> i tend to mount most drives by hand
<|QuaD-> oh
<calamari> a friend of mine rebooted and now he cant open a root terminal or run any system tool apps that require a password.  can anyone help me get him back to normal?
<|QuaD-> then do sudo umount /mnt/fd0
<|QuaD-> grr
<|QuaD-> not that
<DonL> You know, if I knew more, I would too
<|QuaD-> sudo umount /mnt/floppy
<|QuaD-> or whatever folder in /mnt we mounted to
<DonL> Ok
<DonL> not found it says
<lil_anthony> any ideas?
<DonL> There is a kill switch somewhere, isn't there?
<|QuaD-> DonL: not found?
<|QuaD-> DonL: are there files on the disk?
<DonL> Yes there are files there.
<DonL> Should I take the disk out?
<|QuaD-> no
<|QuaD-> type ls /mnt/floppy
<|QuaD-> what happens
<DonL> ok
<|QuaD-> what does it say (jsut tell me if it lists the files)
<DonL> doesn't list the files
<|QuaD-> ok.... type the sudo mount /dev..... as from before
<DonL> doesn't return anything
<|QuaD-> what doesn't?
<DonL> just a blank line
<snerfu> ls /media/floppy0
<DonL> ok
<|QuaD-> snerfu: is that how ubuntu  handles it?
<snerfu> yeah
<snerfu> cdrom and floppy
<DonL> Now it reports what's in it
<snerfu> its supposedly the new way
<aokaze> Thanks everyone!!!  My scanner works!
<|QuaD-> snerfu: hehe... i rely on the internet too much
<DonL> ackaze, you actually got a scanner working?? Great
<DonL> I've got an old parellel port pass-through model that only works on my son's Win 98
<aokaze> dunno if printing does too.  hey at least it scans better then it does on XP.  XP has no driver support for that scanner.  If I try on XP it comes realy dark
<DonL> Won't work on my wife's XP or any of my many Linux variants
<DonL> Is yours a USB scanner?
<aokaze> WiFi
<DonL> Oh
<aokaze> plane 802.11 not 802.11a or b just 802.11 with frequency hopping
<aokaze> printer didnt originaly come with that though it came with a serial/parallel card on it
<|QuaD-> aokaze: doesn't it have to be a,b,g,etc?
<DonL> Ahh
* calamari likes mtools for floppies
<snerfu> DonL, is your floppy working? wasn't quite sure.
<aokaze> a,b,g,etc are all after the unlabled 802.11
<DonL> Well, I think I'm used to another system, and have to get used to this one...
<aokaze> 802.11a,b, ect wont communicate with the card
<|QuaD-> aokaze: do you have a link to the card?
<DonL> For some reason, the distro doesn't seem to know what to do with some file types. I'll have to sort that
<|QuaD-> ie webpage
<aokaze> you can ping it with 802.11a and b but cannot connect with thoes
<DonL> snerfu, thanks for asking
<DonL> |QuaD, thanks for your help
<aokaze> no I dont.  I got it with a whole bunch of spectrum wireless network stuff
<DonL> I'm going now to see if I can figure some things out.
<snerfu> Happy to help
<DonL> I'll be back....
<aokaze> although I dont see many 1watt wireless cards anywhere that I know of
<aokaze> other then spectrum 24
<DonL> I had to come back for a second to tell you this. Too funny...
<DonL> There was an error window tucked behind an open window that I had to respond to...
<DonL> Not that that hasn't happend before, mind you
<DonL> lol
<DonL> Night now..
<hemphill> Does anyone perchance know what the Xfree86 development package is called in Ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> beandip
<tolstoy> didn't applications:/// used to work in nautilus?  it's been awhile...
<tolstoy> (hoary)
<tolstoy> want to remove a duplicate evolution menu item: in case it's one I put there and not a bug.
<happyhobo> hi folks
<crimsun> 'lo
<happyhobo> anyone know anything about dialup on ubuntu?
<techn9ne> how do i change the name of my computer?
<happyhobo> don't know
<crimsun> techn9ne: `hostname'
<techn9ne> crimsun: thanks
<happyhobo> crimsun i have a hardware pcmcia modem mepis recognized
<happyhobo> wvdial on ubuntu recognizes it but the network config will not activate it
<crimsun> happyhobo: I'm not that familiar w/ wvdial; have you consulted the wiki?
<happyhobo> thanks
<BeanDip> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-menus_2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ironwolf> Is there a known issue with AIM and chatrooms under GAIM?
<BeanDip>  trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<BeanDip> Anyone know how to fix that?
<BeanDip> I'm in hoary
<melazyboy> BeanDip: Try reinstalling it...
<Tsjoklat> did you update BeanDip?
<Tsjoklat> I asked you before but I got disco
<Tsjoklat> and hi melazyboy
<melazyboy> whats up Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> the sky melazyboy :) with you?
<BeanDip> I've done an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<BeanDip> I keep getting the same message
<Tsjoklat> BeanDip do you want to go totally to kde?
<BeanDip> I've tried removing the file it was having problems replaccing
<melazyboy> BeanDip: Are you getting that error any time you try to run dpkg or apt?
<BeanDip> Tsjoklat, I don't have kde installed
<BeanDip> only k3b
<BeanDip> I'm about to try removing it
<Tsjoklat> BeanDip so you need the libs for k3b? or are you trying to remove k3b?
<Tsjoklat> BeanDip you probably have menu and menux-xdg installed... did you try to uninstall that?
<BeanDip> melazyboy: yes I am
<BeanDip> I can't even uninstall k3b
<Tsjoklat> BeanDip did you search for menu and/or menu-xdg?
<melazyboy> BeanDip: is that to say that if you try to remove Gaim entirly you will get the same message before the remove sequence is started?
<BeanDip> melazybo2, yes
<Tsjoklat> well I'll just keep talking to myself
<BeanDip> Tsjoklat, I have none of what you are asking about installed
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: you can talk to me!
<melazyboy> BeanDip: Try cleaning your archive, there is a command to do it one sec, i suggest that because the problem is located in /var/cache and it could be corrupt
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD :)
<BeanDip> sudo apt-get clean
<|QuaD-> :) though i might not be fun to talk to because I am currently writing my thesis proposal
<melazyboy> there
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD about what?
<melazyboy> apt-get clean =D
<Tsjoklat> you'll lose all your .debs though.. have to re-download everything you ever d/l
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: my thesis is on Location Detection using an algorithm called belief propagation
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD ... and is that eatable?
<Tsjoklat>  b
<melazyboy> i love ebay.
<melazyboy> just bought a charger and swivel clip for phone for 98 cents
<melazyboy> so pwn
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: clearly.... its a theory more than than actual thing :)
<melazyboy> anyone here read e-paranoids?
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD and will you be something after you are finished?
<melazyboy> e-paranoids is filling the gap that about.com is leaving
<zenwhen> hey melazyboy
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: I am not something now????? i am hurt!
<melazyboy> sup zen
<zenwhen> come to #ubuntuforums
<zenwhen> :)
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: why don't you just let people talk in here
<Tsjoklat> you are |QuaD now.. but perhaps you will be dr. |Quad?
<zenwhen> because its a forums based chan, and because when ops are in here its pretty strictly a support channel. Not that theres anything wrong with that.
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i wish.... i will be |Quad, BS
<|QuaD-> hehe
<|QuaD-> i am an undergrad
<|QuaD-> just ambitious
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD and then you go for your MS?
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: probably not in EE
<|QuaD-> but maybe MBA or MS in CS
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD got a long stretch ahead huh :)
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i am going out into the work force
<|QuaD-> not going for advanced degrees yet.... you know anyone hiring EE/Computer Systems Engineer/CS majors?
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD which country?
<|QuaD-> US
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD what part? :P
<crimsun> US may not be the best place to look
<crimsun> I'm considering overseas myself
<aokaze> what is recommended for printing?  CUPS, LPD, LPRng, PPR, PDQ?
<|QuaD-> now... Boston... wouldn't mind anywhere in the Northeast or west coast
<Tsjoklat> hewo crimsun
<Tsjoklat> UK got plenty of jobs
<crimsun> hewwo Tsjoklat
<|QuaD-> hehe... i like america :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD no jobs though :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD I would forget the west coast
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: hehe i know... but those are the 2 places i like
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD east would be my suggestion
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i am just looking everywhere
<|QuaD-> just sending out my resume
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD look east... :) or further east to the UK
<|QuaD-> saying "pick me pick me"
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i can move to india for the outsourcing
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD do you like your kidneys?
<|QuaD-> lol
<|QuaD-> i wouldn't survive a day there
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD no you wouldn't heheh
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD where are you now?
<|QuaD-> hehe... i wouldn't survive anyplace that the primary language isn't english
<|QuaD-> boston
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD it is the primary language lol...
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD Cananda?
<|QuaD-> i coudl do canada
<|QuaD-> ay matey
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD there you go eh
<|QuaD-> :)
<RuffianSoldier> anyone want to help me down a 5th of everclear?
<zenwhen> i would
<zenwhen> but theres no telling where in the world you are
<RuffianSoldier> heh
<zenwhen> lol
<RuffianSoldier> Ohio
<zenwhen> oh snap
<zenwhen> Kentucky
<crimsun> that explains why you're downing Everclear.
<RuffianSoldier> hell ya
<RuffianSoldier> northern kentucky?
<zenwhen> Where in Ohio.
<zenwhen> Central.
<zenwhen> where are you in OH?
<RuffianSoldier> im in the Dayton area
* Tsjoklat H5's crimsun
<RuffianSoldier> SouthWest
<crimsun> =)
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know if beagle will be in hoary - at least in universe?
<zenwhen> theres a couple other Ubuntu users in our area
<crimsun> ficusplanet: too early to tell. Currently it's not.
<zenwhen> We should all get blasted one day
<zenwhen> lol
<melazyboy> I live in texas, the primary language is spanish
<|QuaD-> lftp and plain ftp give me two different speeds to a site, (lftp=>20Kb/S, ftp=>500Kb/s) any suggestions as to why
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: what do you think?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: ?
<|QuaD-> anyone ;)
<crimsun> 20 kb/s or 20 kB/s?
<crimsun> (same for 500)
<|QuaD-> byte
<|QuaD-> B
<Se7h> does anyone knows if VIA Unichrome supports OpenGL ?
<crimsun> |QuaD-: lftp supports limiting; are you using it?
<crimsun> |QuaD-: furthermore, does a bandwidth monitor such as bmon corroborate your observations?
<Se7h> quoting from a forum
<Se7h> "since everything is working so fine up to now, i can even stop downloading those fedora core 3 isos ;)"
<Se7h> "Great to hear! Ubuntu is a great distro, especially for it's first release."
<Se7h> :)
* bdale is pleasantly surprised to find that a Targus bluetooth mouse "just works" ...
<Se7h> bdale nice ;)
<RuffianSoldier> hi will
<RuffianSoldier> will you do me a favore will?
<RuffianSoldier> will you change your name from will to something else will? cuz it tempts me to say dumb stuff using the word "will", so will you will?
<crimsun> bdale: excellent.
<Se7h> RuffianSoldier LOL
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<Se7h> will will change?
<Se7h> P
<Se7h> tempting indeed
<Se7h> lol
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> will will willing to it
<Se7h> lol ok i shut up
<Se7h> im trying to get some info on opengl coding
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight
<yorkomo> hrm
<yorkomo> this is getting frustrating
<yorkomo> I cannot seem to install the right packages to get totem to playback mp3s or media files
<crimsun> yorkomo: did you enable 'universe' and add the "totem-xine" package?
<crimsun> yorkomo: or possibly "gstreamer0.8-mad" if you use rhythmbox?
<yorkomo> when you say enable universe... you meaN in synaptic?
<crimsun> yorkomo: yes (or directly into /etc/apt/sources.list by hand)
<Synek> hi all
<crimsun> 'lo Synek
<yorkomo> crimsun, I am such a newbie at this
<yorkomo> please bear with me
<yorkomo> I did followed the wiki to add the multiverse to synaptic
<yorkomo> I don't see totem-xine as an installable package
<crimsun> ok, you also need to add 'universe'
<peppo> is there a netinst for amd64?
<crimsun> I don't think there are any netinsts, peppo.
<yorkomo> when you say add universe, I don't understand
<crimsun> one sec, I need to install Synaptic :)
<yorkomo> you mean in the section
<yorkomo> I add one for multiverse and one for universe?
<yorkomo> is that what you are telling me to do?
<crimsun> since you've already added multiverse, all you need to do is add universe and Update
<yorkomo> do I need to make a seperate repository or in the Section can I just type "multiverse universe"
<yorkomo> ?
<aokaze> whats the menu update command?
<crimsun> yorkomo: do you have Synaptic open currently?
<crimsun> aokaze: for what application?
<yorkomo> yes
<yorkomo>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not installable
<aokaze> windowmaker
<yorkomo> crimsun, I think I got it to update
<Orcrist> yorkomo, you just hit reload and it will redownload the databse
<yorkomo> but now I cannot install it because I don't have one of the dependencies :(
<peppo> getting no more than 12 kB/s from any of the Ubuntu mirrors. does anyone know of a swedish/scandinavian mirror?
<Se7h> yorkomo have u tried totem-xine
<Se7h> ?
<yorkomo> Se7h, same error :(
<Se7h> error ?
<yorkomo> totem-xine:
<yorkomo>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not installable
<Se7h> synaptic ->  totem-xine
<crimsun> yorkomo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<Se7h> suynaptic takes care of dependecies
<yorkomo> crimsun, thank you, but I think I got it
<yorkomo> Se7h, right, it does, but not apparently if it cannot find libxine1 in the list of installable packages
<Se7h> o.0
<crimsun> libxine1 is in main for hoary, not sure what it is for warty
<crimsun> could someone running warty run: `apt-cache policy libxine1' ?
<Se7h> sure
<Se7h> w8
<Se7h> libxine1:
<Se7h>   Installed: 1-rc5-1ubuntu2
<Se7h>   Candidate: 1-rc5-1ubuntu2
<Se7h>   Version Table:
<Se7h>  *** 1-rc5-1ubuntu2 0
<Se7h>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<Se7h>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<crimsun> yeah, I thought it was in main
<Se7h> ;)
<yorkomo> did I mess something up?
<crimsun> yorkomo: click Reload
<yorkomo> reloaded
<Se7h> now serach it
<Se7h> totem-xine
<yorkomo> right
<Se7h> or libxine1
<Se7h> to make sure its there
<yorkomo> I have it as an option to install
<yorkomo> I cannot find libxine1
<Se7h> thats odd
<yorkomo> right
<crimsun> yorkomo: please choose Settings>Repositories
<yorkomo> ok
<yorkomo> did that
<Se7h> well, 7.30, time to bed...got to be up by 13h for the girl
<Se7h> cya all
<Se7h> *
<crimsun> make sure you have 'main' 'restricted' 'universe' sections enabled for warty distribution
<crimsun> ni Se7h
<yorkomo> later Se7h
<Se7h> ;)
<yorkomo> crimsun,  there we are
<yorkomo> now it has it
<crimsun> good
<yorkomo> I must have deleted libxine1 or something then huh?
<crimsun> back in a few, retrieving laundry :)
<yorkomo> thanks you Crim
<yorkomo> crimsun*
<aboutToUbuntu> well, I'm like 5 minutes away from switching from suse 9.1 to ubuntu. someone talk me out of it
<yorkomo> *crickets*
<peppo> can I install from a package archive mirror somehow?
<yorkomo> I don't know what the suse community is like
<yorkomo> but this one is great
<aboutToUbuntu> yeah...
<peppo> I'm getting extremely slow speeds from the official mirrors but have a package archive mirror nearby
<aboutToUbuntu> any advice before i start?
<yorkomo> aboutToUbuntu, well I am really new
<yorkomo> as in I installed this sunday
<yorkomo> and it is my first deviation from windows
<aboutToUbuntu> no problems?
<yorkomo> well, a few but none that I haven't gotten help with here
<yorkomo> but as far as compatability problems or anything like that, no not really
<yorkomo> I did have to get some developer packages so I could code in ubuntu as compilers and such are not included in the original release
<aboutToUbuntu> ok. good. I always hate this.. because I feel like I'm going to forget to back something up, or screw something up somewhere
<aboutToUbuntu> oh ok
<aboutToUbuntu> well, i wont be coding for at least  a month
<aboutToUbuntu> does anyone have an apache webserver going? does it come with the cd?
<stratking> anyone have any luck getting a netgear wireless pci WG311 card
<stratking> or now how to go about setting one up?
<yorkomo> crimsun, are you still here?
<|QuaD-> yorkomo: i am
<yorkomo> do you know how I install codecs for totem?
<yorkomo> I have audio on some movie files but no video
<yorkomo> :/
<Agrajag> install totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<Tsjoklate> yorkomo from the merrilat rep
<Tsjoklate> if you want the win32codecs
<Tsjoklate> for mp3 you install gstreamer-mad
<Tsjoklate> did you try totem-xine? works for most
<yorkomo> Tsjoklate, yes, I did
<yorkomo> but like I said, I get audio and no video
<yorkomo> :/
<Tsjoklate> yorkomo you could d/l the win32codecs... what sort of movies do you wish to play?
<kleedrac> Anyone know how/where to go to add .wma support to xmms?
<yorkomo> mpg
<yorkomo> wmv
<yorkomo> etc
<yorkomo> all of them really
<yorkomo> divx xvid yadda yadda
<kleedrac> yorkomo: apt-get install xine
<crimsun> yorkomo: so you installed libdvdcss2, w32codecs, totem-xine, and xine?
<yorkomo> no, but now I will
<yorkomo> thanks crimsun
<yorkomo> and thanks Tsjoklate and kleedrac
<kleedrac> np
<kleedrac> So anyone know how to add wma support to xmms?
<CerealKiller> would like some help setting up NAT
<crimsun> kleedrac: you need to check out the avi-xmms module from xmms's cvs
<crimsun> kleedrac: http://cvs.xmms.org/cvsweb.cgi/avi-xmms/
<Tsjoklate> your welcome yorkomo
<kleedrac> crimsun: Thanks ... my friends are fedora users who sent me xmms-wma.rpm which I can't seem to use :)
<yorkomo> hrm, I cannot find just xine... do I want gnome-xine?
<crimsun> kleedrac: well, the better (imo) alternative is to use w32codecs w/ mplayer
<yorkomo> xine-ui?
<kleedrac> mplayer is crashing on me for some reason
<crimsun> yorkomo: xine-ui is fine
<Tsjoklate> yorkomo you tried totem-xine already?
<crimsun> yorkomo: though you'll probably want to use totem-xine as Tsjoklate suggests
<Tsjoklate> totem-xine plus the codecs plus the libdvd thingy
<yorkomo> yeah
<yorkomo> thanks all
<yorkomo> this is great
<kleedrac> crimsun: mplayer gets as far as loading the /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf file then exits and tells me "Illegal Instruction"
<Tsjoklate> working?
<crimsun> kleedrac: what cpu do you have, and which mplayer binary package are you using?
<|QuaD-> this bug about the 2 different speeds based on the ftp client is really bothering me
<|QuaD-> can anyone else test it?
<kleedrac> I apt-got mplayer and I'm running a Pentium III 900Mhz
<kleedrac> Should I message you the full output?
<kleedrac> Would that help?
<crimsun> kleedrac: I'm afraid not. Any version of mplayer except for -k7* should work for your cpu
<intinig> does a subversion gnome client exist?
<kleedrac> crimsun: Hmmm ... I wonder why it does that?
<will> best media player: VLC /get wxvlc) It plays everything!
<|QuaD-> will: totem has caused me no troubles
<|QuaD-> totem xine
<crimsun> kleedrac: good question.
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD same here.. totem-xine werkt geweldig
<crimsun> intinig: I don't see one in warty or hoary
<kleedrac> xine is working great for video and xmms works great for mp3's but some of my music is in .wma as my wife ripped it
<will> xine is very good, with w32codecs
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: heh.. never needed a wma file played
<crimsun> intinig: however, there's always gsvn, as in http://gsvn.tigris.org/
<will> but post processing with VLC is the way forward, it uses its own codecs (builtin)
<kleedrac> Quad: consider yourself lucky :) worse quality than mp3 ... wish she'd learn to use oggenc that's why I installed it :)
<crimsun> intinig: that project, however, seems deprecated.
<intinig> what should I use then?
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: is ogg open source?
<kleedrac> Quad: absolutely
<crimsun> all Ogg-based codecs are open source
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: :)
<Agrajag> BSDish license I think
<kleedrac> Quad: http://www.vorbis.com/
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: you are distracting me from my proposal!!!
<crimsun> intinig: I can't recommend one offhand; try a Google search for such
<kleedrac> Something like that ... but it's also better sound quality and compression vs just about anything but mod
<kleedrac> Sorry Quad
<|QuaD-> s'ok
<|QuaD-> whats mod
<kleedrac> Freakishly tiny (think x00Kb) files that sound amazing
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD are you proposing to me?
<kleedrac> Not sure how they're even made ... a friend attached a few as his email sig a few years back
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: if you like :)
* jiyuu0 here to witness...
<|QuaD-> i am proposing to whoever lets me write my thesis (and fund it)
<kleedrac> What's the thesis on (not that I really want you to propose as I'm married but it'd be fun anyhow :) )
<crimsun> |QuaD-: NSF and US Do*, then :)
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD I would very much like to have at least one proposal in my life
<Tsjoklate> lol
<jiyuu0> Tsjoklat = Tsjoklat?
<jiyuu0> Tsjoklat = Tsjoklate?
<kleedrac> Let's all shower Quad with attention shall we? :)
<Tsjoklate> ja Tsjoklat: warty Tsjoklate: hoary
<jiyuu0> u go gal
<Tsjoklate> testing hoary box out jiyuu0 and fishing for a proposal so it seems
<jiyuu0> cool
<kleedrac> So no one has any advise about xmms not playing wma's or mplayer's freakish instability? :)
* sid77 hi
<Tsjoklate> kleedrac there is a thread on the wiki about that
<crimsun> kleedrac: I'd really need strace output to debug mplayer
<Tsjoklate> I don't have the link handy but do a bit of search
<crimsun> the wiki sure is handy :)
<kleedrac> Dang how do I strace to a file?
<Tsjoklate> strace xmms
<crimsun> kleedrac: -o
<Tsjoklate> as the man said
<kleedrac> Want me to email the output file or msg it to you?
<crimsun> kleedrac: dcc is fine
<crimsun> bzip2 the file first :)
<Tsjoklate> use pastebin crimsun
<Tsjoklate> easier
<kleedrac> Wait a tic ... which archival util comes with ubuntu (show's you how much I use it :) )
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: sorry was writing before.... what kind of proposal were you interested in
<crimsun> Tsjoklate: (true, but strace output tends to be very verbose)
<crimsun> kleedrac: file-roller?
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD the moment past ... lol I'll stay single forever
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: haha... i think i am going to also
<|QuaD-> i change my mind too often
<ironwolf> GAIM seems to kick me out of AOL chatrooms with consistently, but not any certain time index, and it won't allow me to re-join the same chatroom.  How can I diagnose this further to help get a fix?
<crimsun> kleedrac: I don't think I'll be able to connect; your IP is a 192.168. :)
<|QuaD-> ironwolf: that seems like something i owuld go to #gaim for
<|QuaD-> i don't believe we have any gaim developers here
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD would go to their website and see if anyone else has the same problems
<ironwolf> |QuaD: been there...since it's running under ubuntu, was hoping for help here...No response there.
<kleedrac> crimsun: file sending
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: i would?
<|QuaD-> ironwolf: nah, i would wait around, usually there are devs active, where you located (what country)
<kleedrac> crimsun: you rejected it would you prefer an email?
<Tsjoklate> too early yet ironwolf
<intinig> anyone has experience with subversion here? I installed the package and the apache svn package. Now do I have to manually configure the rest or are there automated tools for the job?
<ironwolf> |QuaD: sfbay.ca.usa
<crimsun> kleedrac: I had to reject it because you're using an internal IP. I would never be able to establish a connection.
<crimsun> kleedrac: try pasting the original (non-bzip2ed) version on a paste website (paste.plone.org, pastebin.com, etc.)
<|QuaD-> ironwolf: when you wake up you should be fine
<|QuaD-> (after you go to sleep)
<crimsun> kleedrac: mostly I'm interested in the last part of the strace output
<ironwolf> |QuaD: thanks...
<aboutToUbuntu> so... where do i go to change the refresh rate on my monitor?
<kleedrac> http://pastebin.com/129521
<kleedrac> sorry
<Tsjoklate> aboutToUbuntu computer - resolution
<Tsjoklate> in hoary: System system settings screen resolution
<ruebe> hi, moin
<crimsun> kleedrac: hmm. What is the output of this command? dpkg -l mplayer\*|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $2}'
<aboutToUbuntu> thanks. 'computer' is pretty important :)
<kleedrac> mplayer-custom
<kleedrac> mplayer-doc
<kleedrac> mplayer-fonts
<crimsun> kleedrac: ah, but you installed "mplayer-custom", which the wiki says will not work.
<kleedrac> Oh?  I didn't even realize!  How do I correct this?
<crimsun> kleedrac: remove mplayer-custom and install mplayer-586 instead
<crimsun> kleedrac: the reason for the illegal instruction is quite simple: mplayer-custom is compiled with SSE2 support, which your Pentium III does not support
<crimsun> kleedrac: your Pentium III (like mine) only supports MMX, MMX2, and SSE
<kleedrac> heh ... man I didn't even realize ... I think that got installed during my upgrade to hoary
<neoxed> can some one help me find my Video Card Drivers And Install them?
<crimsun> neoxed: what video card?
<neoxed> i dunno its onboard sis some thing
<crimsun> neoxed: warty or hoary?
<neoxed> warty i beleave
<kleedrac> crimsun: You the man!!  Thanks very much!! Now I can convert these pesky wma's to oggs :)
<crimsun> neoxed: please use a paste web site to paste the output of: lspci -v -s 01:00.0
<crimsun> kleedrac: good to hear :)
<neoxed> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<neoxed>         Subsystem: Unknown device 1849:6331
<neoxed>         Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel, IRQ 217
<neoxed>         BIST result: 00
<neoxed>         Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)
<neoxed>         Memory at cfee0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K] 
<neoxed>         I/O ports at bc00 [size=128] 
<neoxed>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<|QuaD-> neoxed: didn't i ask you yesterday not to paste in the channel
<neoxed> i dunno
<neoxed> i been trying to fix this up right so i tend to forget
<|QuaD-> neoxed: do not do it again or i will ge nasty
<|QuaD-> don't forget
<crimsun> neoxed: thanks. Next time please read my entire request regarding a paste web site. :)
<neoxed> systems download "don't forget.tex" 23kb
<neoxed> ah :)
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i think you should refuse to help him until he posts to a pastebin
<crimsun> haha
<neoxed> i dont know what a pastebin is
<neoxed> X_X
<crimsun> neoxed: paste.plone.org and pastebin.com are two examples
<|QuaD-> neoxed: google
<|QuaD-> i wouldn't be mad if i didn't explain this same thing to you yesterday
<neoxed> http://pastebin.com/129522
<neoxed> happy?
<neoxed> that was prolly my brother man
<crimsun> well, at least it's not $some_other_person_whose_nick_we_shall_not_mention(begins_with_g)
<neoxed> hes been trying to help me fix linux up on my pc
<|QuaD-> neoxed: ok, so before you forgot
<|QuaD-> now its your brother?
<|QuaD-> and then you comment on one of our regulars?
<neoxed> thats why when u asked me didnt i tell you this yesterday i said i dunno
<neoxed> comment?
<crimsun> c'mon you two, it's not worth wasting breath/fingers over :)
<|QuaD-> crimsun: he started it by being a moron
<neoxed> i dont get it why ppl do this to me alot
<neoxed> ima newbie
<neoxed> thats all that needs to be said
<neoxed> live and let live gezz
<aboutToUbuntu> hey, I'm trying to update my '/etc/apt/sources.list' file, but the xserver wont open the display. anyone know how to bypass that?
<crimsun> aboutToUbuntu: using what tool?
<|QuaD-> neoxed: "newbie" does not mean you can break all the rules
<Tsjoklate> ok everybody take a cookie and start anew
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: do you use vim or gedit?
<Tsjoklate> neoxed you might want to change nicks when somebody else is typing.. it might get confusing
<aboutToUbuntu> i tried gedit and emacs
<|QuaD-> i don't know how to use gedit as root (i tend to use vim for everything) but if you know vim, just type sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<aboutToUbuntu> hmm...
<kleedrac> crimsun: mplayer works but throws new errors about not being able to open video device and audio device :(
<aboutToUbuntu> ok. I'll try. I'm really not very good with vim
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: sudo emacs /etc/apt.... should also work
<crimsun> kleedrac: I presume you're running mplayer from the command line in a terminal?
<kleedrac> yup yup
<crimsun> kleedrac: try `mplayer -ao esd somefile'
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: is there a reason you don't use totem-xine?
<aboutToUbuntu> QuaD, it says 'Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server'
<kleedrac> Quad: I use xine for video I'm trying to use mplayer's ability to convert wma's as per http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77093&highlight=wma
<aboutToUbuntu> the something about checking the DISPLAY environtment variable
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: oh you are using xemacs
<kleedrac> crimsun: That works great!!  But it spit that error on me for trying mplayer 01\ Heaven.wma -ao pcm -aofile heaven.wav
<kleedrac> pcm is supposed to be the filewriter isn't it?
<aboutToUbuntu> nope, just emacs. hmm...
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: do you you use sudo or do you actually have a root acount?
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: no its xemacs
<|QuaD-> they call it emacs
<aboutToUbuntu> well, something's up. i cant even open a terminal anymore. let me logout/in
<|QuaD-> lol
<|QuaD-> ok
<crimsun> kleedrac: I think your syntax is incorrect; it should be: `mplayer -ao pcm 01\ Heaven.wma'
<Tsjoklate> potatoe potato
<crimsun> kleedrac: make a backup copy of 01\ Heaven.wma first if you're paranoid
<kleedrac> crimsun: You don't think I need to specify an output file?
<aboutToUbuntu> QuaD, i hate to say it, but that did the trick
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: i had frenchfries yesterday!
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: what did?
<aboutToUbuntu> logging out and back in
<crimsun> kleedrac: you don't need to.
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD made it yourself? :P
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: lol... whatever works
<crimsun> kleedrac: by default: PCM: File: audiodump.wav (WAVE)
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: or the cafeteria made them :)
<|QuaD-> i don't cook fried stuff because i try not to eat it
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD at school you mean?
<kleedrac> crimsun: I'm an idiot!!  I forgot that when I pulled the music directory off a network share it was chmod'ed so my user couldn't create the outfile!!!
<kleedrac> LOL
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: yup :)
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: i am lazy... i have a kitchen, but still have a meal plan that allows me to eat at the cafeteria twice a week
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD now now you really need to learn how to cook
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD okay I understand the forever single part now :P
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: i am actually a good cook :)
<|QuaD-> i make buttered noodles better than ANYONE
<Tsjoklate> buttered noodels |QuaD? now that sounds.... scary
<|QuaD-> jk :)
<|QuaD-> haha
<kleedrac> Well that's all for me tonight ... damn I love ubuntu :)
<kleedrac> Thanks alot guys and night
<wood1> Hello to all
<wood1> How are you guys and dolls
<crimsun> well, and yourself?
<|QuaD-> tired
<|QuaD-> i hate writing
<Tsjoklate> hey Gmail2
<Tsjoklate> dangrabbit.. sorry wood1
<Tsjoklate> typo!
<Tsjoklate> half asleep here
<wood1> Oh, where did you say that you are from ?
<wood1> How's your Ubuntu Linux ?
<Tsjoklate> mine is great.. yours?
<wood1> well it is great
<wood1> But my Home Ubuntu is getting very slow these days
<Tsjoklate> oh yeah? how come?
<Tsjoklate> I am from Siberia wood1.. hence the bad English
<wood1> I know that my Home PC is quite old, It's a celeron 850 MHz with 128 MB of Memory with a 32 MB Nvidia graphics card
<wood1> I am from the Himalayan Kingdom of Nepal. Wow you are from Sibera
<wood1> Siberia
<wood1> but my home PC used to be quite fast till 3 weeks ago
<wood1> I really don't know why it has gotten very slow these days
<Simira> Tsjoklat: Check out the debian-women website. There's an IRC meeting this Saturday, if you want to join.
<|QuaD-> Simira: out of curiosity whats the link?
<wood1> Well Simira, can you tell me why my Ubuntu system is getting slow
<Tsjoklate> ah great thanks for letting me know Simira :)
<|QuaD-> wood1: thats like me asking you why my head is spinning
<Simira> http://women.alioth.debian.org - Debian Women. Feel free to check it out. It's *not* a women-only thing!
<|QuaD-> Simira: place for me to me my future woman? lol... jk
<Tsjoklate> I'll attend Simira
<wood1> Does somebody know the reasons for Ubuntu getting slow
<Simira> |QuaD-: place for all interested
<|QuaD-> :)
<wood1> By the way, I noticed something while installing Ubuntu yesterday
<Rattboi> |QuaD-: haven't updated Ubuntu for a few days
<Rattboi> did they patch the ubuntu menus yet?
<wood1> If you install your /boot  parition in the same partition of the root  / partition , Ubuntu gets alot faster
<|QuaD-> Rattboi: don't know... i removed kde dependencies
<|QuaD-> and it works
<wood1> Well installing KDE slows down your Ubuntu System
<|QuaD-> Simira: is your pic on that page?
<|QuaD-> wood1: not necessarily
<wood1> Well installing KDE in Ubuntu sucks
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD tacky
<Simira> |QuaD-: nope. I'm not profiled yet.
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: i was just asking!
<|QuaD-> Simira: ohhh
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD still tacky :)
<Rattboi> |QuaD-: so are the KDE dependencies there by default?
<Rattboi> cause I never installed it
<Rattboi> you know I'm talkinga bout the Actions menu, etc, right?
<wood1> Don't install KDE in Ubuntu yet, it has lots of problems
<|QuaD-> Rattboi: are you talkign about it not starting x cuz of kde/gnome conflict?
<wood1> There is bound to be 1 or more problems
<|QuaD-> wood1: he didn't
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: there is one girl that caught my eye!
<Rattboi> |QuaD-: I'm talking about the new X menu update that changed the Gnome menus to Debian style
<Rattboi> has that been fixed yet?
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD the cook at the cafeteria at school?
<|QuaD-> no.. .from the deb woman's page, not telling which though
<|QuaD-> Rattboi: no idea, haven't updated
<Tsjoklate> I know which one
<wood1> Well Rattboi, I think that you have messed up your sources.list
<|QuaD-> which
<Rattboi> wood1: I'm running hoary
<Rattboi> so it's to be expected
<|QuaD-> wood1: he knows what he's doing
<Tsjoklate> Erinn
<wood1> So how active is the Debian Women community ?
<Rattboi> ok, I guess I'll have to reboot and update
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: that was actually #2
<Simira> we're working on it. There was a BOF in Mataro on friday, and my article will be out today.
<Tsjoklate> well then the bottom but really debian-women is not a meatmarket
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: yeah :)
* Tsjoklate changes subject
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: it was a joke
<|QuaD-> i am not going!
<|QuaD-> i just looked at the picture
<wood1> How many active members does it have ?
<Simira> there are presentations on DW from time to time, on different places
<wood1> Simira
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD that's why I only post pictures of Bucky the squirel
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: haha.... i am a normal 21 year old hornball
<wood1> What is the actual goal of the community ?
<Simira> wood1: I don't know. That depends on how you count. There's a mailing list, IRC-channel (open to men as well: #debian-women
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD and that is the reason why I sport Bucky the squirel :)
<Simira> the goal is getting more women into computing and developing
<Simira> in open source, mainly
<wood1> Well I get it
<wood1> When was the community born ?
<|QuaD-> Simira: which is why i won't go... i would scare them away!
* Tsjoklate nods at |QuaD
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklate: at least i am honest
<Tsjoklate> |QuaD and I applaud you for such
<wood1> So the last meeting was on the 20 of November? When will the next meeting be ?
<Simira> wood1: what about taking a look at the web-page?
<|QuaD-> (though if either erin or hannah live by me.... i wouldn't mind having dinner to talk about debian, lol)
<wood1> Well I am looking at it
<wood1> Simira, Are you a software developer ?
<Simira> wood1: I wouldn't say that. I've made a couple of applications (for windows, though), but I'm more of a network maintainer and administrator
<aboutToUbuntu> is there something special that needs to be done to allow incoming ssh connections?
<aboutToUbuntu> i keep having my connections refused
<bluewheel> aboutToUbuntu, should not be
<aboutToUbuntu> hmm..
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: did you install the ssh server?
<aboutToUbuntu> not intentionally. if it did it automatically, then yes, otherwise no
<Keybuk> aboutToUbuntu: install openssh-server
<aboutToUbuntu> who would i do that?
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: install the ssh server :)
<aboutToUbuntu> now should i start it somehow?
<bluewheel> /etc/init.d/... start
<rattboi24> ok, updating
<rattboi24> new dbus stuff, it looks like
<rattboi24> oh, and for some reason my nvidia driver died
<rattboi24> so I'm using the nv one
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: let me know how it goes... i haven't updated in a little
<aboutToUbuntu> praise the lordy it works!
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: did you update your kernel?
<wood1> Does somebody know how to import Outlook Express's Address Book from Microsoft Outlook ?
<|QuaD-> that breaks the nvidia driver
<rattboi24> yeah, I guess I might have
<rattboi24> I think one of the updates had an updated kernel
<rattboi24> here's the slow part...
<rattboi24> probably shouldn't be running hoary on this 500mhz, 128mb machine
<rattboi24> new perl updates as well
<crimsun> hoary runs fine on a P233 64 MB RAM I have
<rattboi24> crimsun: you use gnome?
<crimsun> sometimes
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: that is slow
<rattboi24> yeah, but it's what I got
<wood1> How to I export the email addresses in the Contacts folder to an Address Book ?
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: isi t your main pc?
<wood1> Simira, are you are into Network Administration ?
<rattboi24> kinda
<wood1> You said that you build some softwares in Windows
<rattboi24> I use my roomates pc a lot
<rattboi24> and my gf's 1ghz iBook
<wood1> Can somebody help now, one of my customers has brought her Windows XP laptop to my office
<wood1> The problem is that I can't access her contacts list while creating a New Mail Message in Outlook Xp
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: you still around?
<|QuaD-> guess not
<imka> hi
<|QuaD-> hey
<imka> i gotta call my isp to activate my router. its got 2 physical adresses, almost identical. one ends with b the other with c. which 1 should i use<
<imka> ?
<aboutToUbuntu> so i have kind of a general question. Some of the packages that I get with apt-get arent the most up to date. should i lave them as they are, or can i update some other way?
<bluewheel> aboutToUbuntu, sudo apt-get update first
<aboutToUbuntu> by the way, thanks for answering my questions, its very much appreciated
<bluewheel> that will update the package listing
<aboutToUbuntu> bluewheel, i did that
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: hoary or warty
<aboutToUbuntu> warty
<|QuaD-> thats expected... it is stable
<|QuaD-> not bleeding edge
<aboutToUbuntu> so ... if i wanted, say, openoffice 1.1.3, I have to wait?
<aboutToUbuntu> or vnc 4.x
<rattboi24> or install it by hand
<|QuaD-> there is a backports repository... but it might break your system
<tranceConscious> how do i set up a usb modem???
<aboutToUbuntu> so, as far as I can remember, openoffice has a very nice and easy installed, or at least it was with suse. will it do the same thing here, and will it mess with the rest of my system?
<aboutToUbuntu> *installer
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: i owuld reccomend the back ports repo... but thats jsut me
<rattboi24> nice, ubuntuguide.org
<rattboi24> that's easier to remember
<aboutToUbuntu> QuaD, how do i do it?
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: is that the link for backports?
<jiyuu0> |QuaD-, http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<ironwolf> does order matter for rsync  --include and --exclude's ?
<|QuaD-> aboutToUbuntu: look at jiyuu0's link
<rattboi24> |QuaD-: no, unofficial ubuntu guide
<rattboi24> used to be a different link that was more convoluted
<wood1> But OpenOffice lacks the power of MS_Access
<|QuaD-> wood1: who would want that
<|QuaD-> its a HORRIBLE db
<|QuaD-> linux has soo many better choices
<wood1> I want OpenOffice to include a Database Software like Access
<housetier> wait for the next major release
<wood1> Well OpenOffice is nice but still lacks behind MS-Office in database application
<housetier> or get the beta preview
<wood1> How do I get the preview
<housetier> openoffice.org I'd say
<wood1> Can it handle Access mdb files ???
<|QuaD-> wood1: how do you figure?
<|QuaD-> MS Access is horrible
<housetier> wood1 I don't know, see for yourself :)
<|QuaD-> ms shouldn't even include it in their suite... there is nothing good about it anymore
<wood1> Well it is very good
* Simira likes Access
<|QuaD-> the one advantage it had was ease of use
<|QuaD-> but now with the different gui's for mysql, etc ... it lost that
<wood1> Come on, let's be fair, Access is well ahead in terms of Database
<|QuaD-> and it is horrible in terms of performance
<|QuaD-> wood1: how do you figure? is isn't multithreaded, no server archetecture... what is it ahead on????
<wood1> Well if all you want is a database software to handle 2 million records, Access is faster than the wind
<|QuaD-> wood1: i REALLY hope you are kidding.... access is slow
<|QuaD-> want me to get you technical papers comparing that to others>
<JanC> OOo can handle .mdb on platforms that support the MS Jet Database Engine...
<|QuaD-> wood1: if access is so powerful, why is it soo cheap and microsoft sql server like a couple grand?
<wood1> Well have you done that ?
<wood1> Can you get OpenOffice to handle *.mdb files
<JanC> and Access is not a database, it's a database frontend & a RAD tool
<JanC> which by default uses the MS Jet Database Engine...
<rattboi24> ok, how do I get the nvidia driver working again?
<wood1> Anyway, the part where Access wins is the interface to create Databases from a click of a mouse
<|QuaD-> JanC: yes... i was playing with access support in OOo... i had to use it for an asp.net program.... it was difficult to use in OOo... i just went to a win pc
<rattboi24> since I updated my kernel
<|QuaD-> wood1: want me to show you easier interfaces for mysql?
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: there are no precompiled drivers (i don't believe)
<rattboi24> so if I get the nvidia drivers and reinstall them, there won't be issues?
<rattboi24> I did that last time
<|QuaD-> rattboi24: should work
<oscarh> hi! is it able to get ubuntu to include a kernel patch? and who should i talk to?
<|QuaD-> talk to the developers
<|QuaD-> ie daniels, Kamion, etc
<JanC> oscarh: #ubuntu-devel
<oscarh> cheers
<wood1> QuaD, That would be great
<|QuaD-> wood1: what would
<sladen> oscarh: what patch?
<wood1> If I could use some simple interface to interact with MySQL databases ?
<oscarh> sladen,  alps touchpad
<JanC> wood1: OOo 2.0 will have database form creation wizards etc.
<wood1> So QuaD, how do I do that in MySQL
<Simira> and Access hasn't?
<|QuaD-> woood1: mysqlcc, phpMyAdmin
<wood1> By the way, I have to get my job done in Access in 1 Week.
<wood1> When will OpenOffice 2 get released ?
<|QuaD-> wood1: use a real database.. you won't regret it
<housetier> wood1 some time next year, May I guess
<wood1> QuaD, the problem is that I am very New to this Database thing, don't you get it ?
<JanC> wood: Q2 2005 I think
<Simira> |QuaD-: Access is easily exported to clean sql
<tsw> why is the openoffice group making the same mistakes as microsoft has done, world doesnt need another access clone database wizard :/
<JanC> http://www.rekallrevealed.org/  <-- if you don't mind using a KDE app
<bluewheel> wood1, I did plenty of Access work, what got you stuck ? i have not sued it in a while now in favor of SQL for a varity of reasons
<Simira> isn't OOo actually a MS Office clone?
<JanC> not really
<|QuaD-> wood1: if you are new.... then why did you make comments how access is so superior
<JanC> first versions of StarWriter date back to the 1980s  :)
<bluewheel> Simira, OOo is opene source version of StarOffice
<wood1> Well bluewheel, I have a Access Database which contains 20 fields
<|QuaD-> Simira, bluewheel: sql is a language not a database... you use sql within access and mysql
<wood1> It's has just 1 primary key
<bluewheel> 1 primary key ouch
<wood1> It has 10 tables which has relationships with the Master table
<wood1> QuaD, I said that I need an esay interface like Access. I will spend about 6 months to devote my time to master the SQL language but for now, I have to stick to Access
<wood1> The only reason I have to switch to Windows is only because of Access
<wood1> Don't you get it ???
<bluewheel> Simira, i didn't know access used sql ?
<bob2> access is based on Jet, which is somewhat like sqlite
<Simira> why does on e have to excuse oneself for using Windows? *switches between mIRC and OE
<Simira> bluewheel: yes
<bob2> Simira: traitor!
<tsw> if I recall correctly access uses something like sql but no quite alike
<bluewheel> Simira, you don't / should not have to, but many people in this room might beg to differ, personally i spend 50% of my time on a Mac
<tranceConscious> microsoft uses jet engine...
<wood1> So can somebody help me if I can somehow use some kind of application in Linux to import my Access Database
<tranceConscious> I mean access uses that.
* Simira does *not* apology for using Windows
<bob2> wood1: I really doubt anything can do that
<wood1> The Access database has 1 Primary key with 20 fields and has 10 separate tables which has relationships with the master table
<JanC> wood1: you can learn basic SQL in 2 hours...
* tsw has also windows now, for drawing few elctronic schematics
<JanC> maybe one
<bob2> wood1: if you can dump the sql, you might be able to munge it into a linux rdbms, but this is an access question, not an ubuntu one
<housetier> wood1 maybe you can dump the database and import it into mysql
<wood1> Well is there a way to import the Access Database to MySQL ?
<JanC> yes
<wood1> Wow that's great
<bob2> wood1: you'll need to go ask some forum where questions about Access are on-topic
<wood1> How do I go about doing that ?
<bob2> wood1: #windows, perhaps
<Simira> wood1: try google...
<JanC> in your "Access database" make a foreign tables that link to a MySQL tables
<|QuaD-> wood1: 05:04 < wood1> Well if all you want is a database software to handle 2 million records, Access is faster than the wind,  05:03 < wood1> Come on, let's be fair, Access is well ahead in terms of Database, i don't think you should just install windows and use their propietary stuff
<JanC> and then just copy everything   :-p
<JanC> foreign tables (or wather it's called is under import or link or something like that IIRC
<wood1> The main point that I was and am trying to get is getting MySQL to import the Access database and use some kind of simple applications to edit the values
* JanC has done this once 4 years ago  :)
<|QuaD-> wood1: there is an access viewer for gtk
<|QuaD-> called mdb tools i think
<wood1> Ok, let's say that I have already imported the database in MySQL. How do I edit the tables using a simple interface ?
<|QuaD-> wood1: download and install phpmyadmin
<|QuaD-> thats my tool of choice
<|QuaD-> web interface TOO
<jelajah> ada orang indonesia nggak?
<|QuaD-> bob2: i am having a problem with ftping... i ftp using the standard ftp and get 600kb/s, using lftp or gftp to the SAME server i get 20kb/s... any suggestions? is it a bug somewhere?
<bob2> |QuaD-: are you using passive mode in ftp?
<aboutToUbuntu> next question. is there a better 'directory browser' than the current. something like 'konqueror', so that at least i can navigate back and forth and do other 'logical' things
<wood1> Quad, what did you say the name of the 2 software was ?
<melazyboy> |QuaD-: Are you even capable of 600kbps transfer, that sounds extremly flawed. like uh maybe 600kbps/60Kbps
<wood1> One is phpmyadmin, what is the other ?
<|QuaD-> bob2: whow do i specify?
<|QuaD-> melazyboy: i am on a 10mbit line
<|QuaD-> mysqlcc
<melazyboy> |QuaD-: can you download 600kbps if you try to wget something from that host?
<melazyboy> |QuaD-: IE try to use wget, see what it outputs as your transfer rate
<|QuaD-> melazyboy: yea... i do it all the time
<melazyboy> |QuaD-: Well when you wget the ftp file in question what does wget report as the transfer rate
<|QuaD-> melazyboy: i am going the opposite direction
<|QuaD-> uploading
<melazyboy> |QuaD-: bah
<|QuaD-> :)
<jelajah> quit
<|QuaD-> bob2: i toggled the passive and getting 450kb/s
<|QuaD-> thanks
<oscarh> anyone runnig hoary and knows why applications:/// doesn't work anymore?
<ironwolf> oscarh: where are you typing it?
<oscarh> nautilius
<seb128> because the support for the vfolder has been dropped
<oscarh> fileborvser
<seb128> it was not working fine
<seb128> the new system is better
<oscarh> seb, so how do i edit the menu?
* ironwolf agrees with seb128
<oscarh> sorry, new to gnome
<seb128> you don't
<oscarh> seb, wonderfull
<seb128> that's been rewritten; that's a devel branch
<oscarh> :)
<seb128> you can add .desktop files
<seb128> but you have no UI to do this for the moment
<oscarh> don't like stuff on the desktop, but no worries, i like the console
<maz1977> hi all
<maz1977> I have a question about my winmodem
<|QuaD-> seb128: what happened? i am lost
<seb128> ?
<bluewheel> maz1977, good chance it will cause hell
<maz1977> the device manager tool has find a modem
<|QuaD-> restate your message in 1 easy to read msg
<maz1977> on which device I can find it??'
<seb128> ??
<|QuaD-> ok never mind then
<cenerentola> hi there.... hi seb128
<seb128> I don't understand the question
<|QuaD-> seb128: did you need help
<seb128> morning
<seb128> no, I don't need any help, why ?
<maz1977> seb128 are you talkin to me?
<|QuaD-> seb128: i thouhgt you did
<|QuaD-> sorry
<maz1977> I would like to make a link like ln -s /dev/??? /dev/modem
<seb128> maz1977, no, I'm talking with the guy with a weird char in the start of his name :p
<maz1977> none can help me?
<qazwer> I want install a server,what's better of debian or ubuntu?
<|QuaD-> qazwer: debian stable
<qazwer> thanks
<linux_galore> seen a few people ask about Ubuntu as a server......time to make a server release
<|QuaD-> qazwer: i actually think the developers reccomend against ubuntu for servers
<daniels> |QuaD|: no, we absolutely do not
<daniels> linux_galore: why would we want a separate 'server release'?
<daniels> we use ubuntu on all our servers and see no reason for anyone else not to
<daniels> boot with 'linux custom' in the installer and you won't get gnome or anything
<linux_galore> daniels: why not..... if people want to pay for it
<cenerentola> linux_galore free as in freedom and free as in beer
<linux_galore> who needs a desktop with a server all you need is a nice admin interface vie the LAN
<daniels> linux_galore: 'linux custom', you don't get gnome installed
<|QuaD-> daniels: i am sorry for the confusion, i thought you reccomend agaoinst using it on a server
<|QuaD-> i guess i was wrong :(
<linux_galore> yeah but Linux custom doesnt have a nice server admin interface ala SLE9 by Novel
<|QuaD-> linux_galore: so use sle8
<|QuaD-> *sle9
<qazwer> i like ubuntu ,i always use it on my work pc.i want install it on my server.
<linux_galore> |QuaD| were I work thats a "your fired" response
<bluewheel> linux_galore, I love the acceptance they have for new things :-)
<qazwer> but has not webadmin ?
<__learner__> does anyone here have EPSXE working under ubuntu?
<linux_galore> to say Linux only exists on the desktop and go away if you want anything else is to me very narrow
<bluewheel> linux_galore, I thought linux's main use was on servers in the enterprise
<arctick> anyone who wants a REAL stable server uses bsd though
<womble> Is there a dockable dialup management thing for Warty that I can give to ordinary users to control their PPP connection?
<linux_galore> bluewheel: yes and there are now companies that make server releases to match the desktop releases......you know its like saying ooh you can buy a family car but we dont do anything but family cars.......your dead in the water
<daniels> you don't need separate server and desktop releases
<linux_galore> pffft Ive got BSD servers that do just as good a dummy spit as Linux
<daniels> (distro wars are off topic)
<qazwer> yes, I don't think  separate server and desktop releases
<bluewheel> see i've only run Linux on my home machines and my work desktop, I managed to get one work server to used Linux for a file server because win2k crashed too much and they were pull out hair
<arctick> i dont think that analogy works with OOS
<linux_galore> I know so have a desktop server selector in the install under expert
<arctick> oss rather
<linux_galore> I cant see a distro doing a good desktop and server from a single CD
<arctick> there are lots of custom-target distros that do quite well, look at knoppix
<linux_galore> yes but say Im a corp with $$$ and Im like OK nice desktop but do you have a server option.......ooh use the same CD....eeer yeah right......Hello Mr Novell do you have a server to go with your desktop
<arctick> and the number of cds is pretty irrelevant when you have apt
<bluewheel> i am sure i will get canned for saying this but Solaris is a good out of the box Server OS
* housetier cans bluewheel 
<qazwer> My english not good.sorry.I'm from china.
<linux_galore> not everyone wants a free ride some people are happy to pay for the extra's
<bluewheel> housetier, someone had to do it :-)
<housetier> :)
<bluewheel> qazwer, where in china ?
<Kamion> FYI, I renamed the 'custom' option to 'server' earlier today to drive home the point that it's perfectly reasonable to use Ubuntu as a server
<qazwer> guangdong
<bluewheel> qazwer, ahh ok have a friend in Bejing at the moment
<linux_galore> Kamion: yeah but your not going to have apache mysql and php and a few mail server options squished into that single CD
<qazwer> hehe,3q,but how to only to say you?
<bluewheel> I think there is a need for server / desktop products to be differant, if for no other reason than we accept more failure on our desktop
<bluewheel> a server though needs a seperate toobox to interface with since it is locked away somewhere deep in the depths
<linux_galore> yes and the server rig can be a good money earner
<Kamion> linux_galore: sure, but that's ok, you can get them from the network totally trivially. people installing servers will be picking their own package sets anyway.
<daniels> if GNOME crashes, that has no effect on your web server
<bluewheel> linux_galore, and there is that, I mean people don't mind paying for a server OS and if it undercuts windows then it is very viable option for TCO
<daniels> there's no reason to say 'let's make something stable for our servers and it's OK, our desktops can be complete crap'
<linux_galore> Kamion: I can do that with Novell too but II dont get the Enterprise server rig for that reason i get it because everything on the CD works together very well
<bluewheel> daniels, but people accept it, it does not mean they will look at deiban stable, it has a very good version of gnome
<Kamion> everything in Ubuntu main should work together just as well as everything on the CD
<bluewheel> as in it's stable as hell
<__learner__> where is the folder where the page should be in apache for linux? How can I change that?
<arctick> i cant see Ubuntu or Debian taking any market share away from rh or novell anytime soon... the thing is people want proven stable packages
<linux_galore> Kamion:  I dont want a desktop Ive already done that....now I want a dedicated server solution
<arctick> plus a big name
<Kamion> linux_galore: I wasn't contradicting that in the slightest
<bluewheel> arctick, yea and peope also want to pay for software that comes from a nice big company who will certify and support it
<bob2> __learner__: /var/www/
<__learner__> tx a lot
<linux_galore> Kamion: as soon as the customer install either red hat or Novell guess whats happens........both of those companies will throw in a 12 month desktop install for free....bye bye Ubuntu
<Kamion> the guy who runs all our servers doesn't want his distribution to pick the set of packages though; he wants to select them by hand and have them be the minimal possible selection to reduce security exposure
<Kamion> linux_galore: our releases are all supported for 18 months and we'll be doing longer-term support options too.
<qazwer> if I set LC_ALL=zh_CN,I want save filename by zh_CN not UTF8, how can i do it?
<arctick> wow, sounds like you got an admin that cares
<linux_galore> Kamion: you can do that with any distro.....you miss the logic of having a distro
<daniels> arctick: well, we didn't just hire random people
<Kamion> linux_galore: as a distribution developer, I respectfully disagree :-)
<daniels> arctick: just picking people off the streets ... 'do you care about admin?' 'no, I hate my servers' 'come work for us!'
<arctick> lol
<daniels> linux_galore: as far as I can tell, your main complaint about Ubuntu is that it's free
<linux_galore> Kamion: using your logic I may aswell go grab Debian because im getting the same thing anyway
<Kamion> distributions are about large-scale software integration and support; they aren't just about picking package sets for you 'cos you don't want to bother managing your server
<Kamion> linux_galore: you don't get security support over three release cycles with Debian
<bluewheel> daniels, it's more than just free, it just works
<daniels> linux_galore: er, no, Ubuntu and Debian are different distributions, with different installers, packages, hardware support, and package sets
<linux_galore> daniels: no Im saying Ubuntu needs to go beyond the desktop
<bluewheel> debian / gentoo / freebsd are just free
<daniels> linux_galore: it's already there
<arctick> ive got a server related question. when youve set up apache, where do you stick your websites?
<linux_galore> nope single CD desktop for a server......sorry no go and Im not sitting around while I have to download a pile of packages missing on the Ubuntu "desktop" CD for a server
<arctick> im going to try to learn php+sql
<Kamion> if you're managing a reasonable number of servers then you'll have a local mirror anyway
<Kamion> that's what all the server admins I know do
<Kamion> since you don't want to download all the security updates a dozen times
<bob2> linux_galore: so you'd be happy if someone generated cd images without gnome but with dovecot?
<linux_galore> yes I just grab a server enterprise CD shove it in one machine bingo I have a mirror......no having to play with packages Im not sure of on a download.......also I know all the apps on the CD have been integrated into the admin tool kit
<linux_galore> bob2: yes but also with the services/apps have a admin interface....ie a beefed up webmin/control center
<bob2> hah
<Kamion> that's what we're doing with everything in main, not just with the CD
<Kamion> only integrating the CD is the lazy distro's approach
<linux_galore> yes but no X....just a remote browser login
<linux_galore> Kamion: you mean lazy as in "doesnt chew up time"
<Kamion> linux_galore: like it or not customers want to install stuff not on the CD, so any sane distro will integrate that stuff too
<Kamion> unless your beloved CD is *all* that's supported, in which case they're offering less
<linux_galore> Kamion: yes but I dont want to work around a "desktop" CD to install a server....i want a server CD for servers
<bluewheel> I must say that i am pretty blown away by ubuntu, it's bacome such a great distro in such a small time, gee what some backing with money can do :-)
<arctick> the fact its based on debian helps a lot i think
<bluewheel> arctick, of course but it's still very ncie
<bluewheel> nice
<arctick> i must agree, i switched from gentoo and im not looking back
<arctick> i'd like to contribute something to ubuntu but i dont know what
<bluewheel> yea i have converted both my debian boxes
<Xophe> I have been advised to compile an earlier kernel than the Ubuntu-provided 2.6.8.1, to see if the problems I'm having with my CD-ROM drive (mostly ripping CDs) are kernel-related
<bluewheel> arctick, do what i do convert people, i've converted 2 new users through nothign else than showing it to them
<superted> anyone running hoary here?
<Xophe> is there a ubuntuish way of doing this?
<Rattboi> superted, a lot are
<bluewheel> Xophe, yep well it's the debian way but yes there are smart ways of doing it
<bluewheel> Xophe, have you downloaded the source ?
<superted> Rattboi: and its all good in the hood? :)
<Rattboi> hmm
<Rattboi> depends, I guess
<Rattboi> what are you expecting?
<Xophe> bluewheel: partly I'm wondering whether there are patched sources which should be tried rather than vanilla kernel.org
<Rattboi> it's pretty good though
<Xophe> I'm familiar enough with make-kpkg
<Rattboi> expect instabilities at times
<bluewheel> Xophe, i don't know about that i am running a ppc so my kernel is just d/l'ed source form elsewhere
<bluewheel> i didn't use the ubunutu one
<bluewheel> Xophe, tell the truth I don't even know what the ubuntu one is like
<Xophe> bluewheel: well, quite; I don't even know if kernel.org is authoritative for amd64
<superted> Rattboi: well is it complicated to downgrade afterwards if it gets too unstable?
<bluewheel> amd64 might wanna try some user pages ?
<Xophe> I'm afraid I don't know how to parse that
<bob2> Xophe: have you filed a bug?
<Xophe> bob2: no, because I don't know the cause of my problems yet
<BockBilbo> hello!
<Xophe> however, if that would cause a kernel for me to try to appear as if by magic, I'm up for it
<Kamion> Xophe: we don't have any amd64-specific patches in our kernel, if that's any guide
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to recover grub??
<Xophe> Kamion: that's worth knowing, certainly
<Kamion> there're a couple of patches which touch that architecture but they touch other architectures too
<Xophe> (the symptoms of this particular problem are that while playing CDs directly works fine, ripping hem causes cdparanoia to go "++++" and sound-juicer to go at approximately 0.3x speed
<Xophe>  ... mjg59 said that there were possibly issues with 2.6.8 and .9 with ripping, so...)
<bluewheel> BockBilbo, did you install a dud kernel ? might want to use a live cd and then fix your config
<BockBilbo> bluewheel, is not that
<BockBilbo> the prob is that i have to install win for my parents
<BockBilbo> and it will erase grub init
<Xophe> Kamion: I presume that this means there isn't a terribly authoritative place to go for earlier ubuntu-flavoured kernels
<BockBilbo> so i need to reinstall grub after installing win
<Kamion> actually, I tell a lie, there's one amd64-specific patch on top of another patch we've applied to add a wireless driver, but that obviously doesn't matter for the upstream kernel
<Kamion> Xophe: we don't have a snapshot.debian.net equivalent yet, no
<BockBilbo> bluewheel, what command shall i use in knoppix, for instace, to reinstall grub?
<Xophe> OK.  I'll try to remember all the options to make-kpkg then
<bluewheel> reinstall, not sure i know that editing the config will fix most problems, i run PPC so i don't use it much at all
<bluewheel> i normally troubleshoot for friends
<bluewheel> but i assume there would be some grub command that you reinstall the actual program
<Kamion> grub-install
<Kamion> needs to be run in an appropriate root or given the --root-directory=/whatever option (I think the latter works, anyway)
<xevil> anyone having problems with USB periphials working only intermittently?  For example my Epson 2450 scanner will work at boot usually, then a half hour later, I get an IO error...
<xevil> the silence is deafening... :)
<bluewheel> cya everyone
<bip> anybody has any experience runnin ubuntu on a iMac ?
<bip> i tried sarge rc 2 net install cd on it w/out luck ...
<bip> now i m gettin a ubuntu ppc .iso for it
<candyman> hey, how does the ubuntu-live recognise and mount disks automagically?
<gen> by auto mounting perhaps
<wood1> bluewheel, what about the Access Database thing
<bip> anybody use ubunto on ppc here ?
<bip> not a single mac user around ?
<bip> :-(
<bob2> bip: lots of people do
<wood1> So
<bob2> but asking "does anyone know anything about $blah?" or "does anyone use $foo?" is not a good way to get people to help you
<Kamion> bip: kind of depends what problems you had with sarge d-i rc2
<hazza96> do many people use ubuntu as a server, like a samba or mail server
<bob2> lots
<bip> well a lot ...
<bip> i got  broken dependency issue ...
<candyman> I installed my desktop andgen, auto mounting? what would that be?
<bip> and no usable x enevironement ...
<hazza96> I installed ubuntu last night and i like what i have seen so far
<bip> i have succesfully ran both sarge and yellow dog linux on iBook
<hazza96> i will be trying it out on my server before using it on my client's sites
<bip> but now i have got this ol iMac for free
<Kamion> bip: oh, dependency issues aren't really due to the installer, so Ubuntu should be ok
<rattboi> god, I'd love to find some old iMac for free
<gen> a dead mac is a good mac
<georgia> gen: rubbish!
<georgia> sometimes a mac is the right tool for the job
<georgia> sometimes windows is the right tool for the job, sometimes its linux on x86, sometimes linux on something like sparc, depends o the job
<gen> which job? a blow job? /sarcasm
<bob2> chill dudes
<gen> no problem
<gen> im reviewing for an exam anyhow
<bip> mac r great machines ...
<bip> find me <a ol x86 machine that still usable as desktop ;-)
<bip> i have a sparc x86 and  some macs here
<bip> and they all do something useful ;-)
<ondrej> mm all
<rattboi> yo
<ondrej> I just wanted to say THANK YOU ... Ubuntu CDs arrived today :-)
<arctick> im still waiting for mine :(
<bip> i m downloading mine right now
<strat50s> hi
<crimsun> 'lo
<VerTiCal> What
<VerTiCal> ur
<gen> what
<gen> ur
<VerTiCal> What's root's password on the liveCD?
<VerTiCal> >.>
<gen> isn't one
<rattboi> ubuntu doesn't have a root user by default
<VerTiCal> ...
<sladen> VerTiCal: there isn't one.  Type   sudo apt-get install ...    etc
<sladen> VerTiCal: sudo mount /foo/bar /mnt
<rattboi> if you get annoyed with that, though, you can do "sudo -s" to be in root
<VerTiCal> ah
<VerTiCal> thanks
<Keybuk>  Twas the launchpad meeting,
<Keybuk>  and all through the ballroom...
<GotD0t> Keybuk: is that necessary
<Keybuk> GotD0t: the singing?  it's too quiet :p
<GotD0t> Keybuk: hehe
<GotD0t> Keybuk: only reason im here is i forgot to charge my mp3 player
<GotD0t> Keybuk: and without it, it would be too quite during my drive to school
<GotD0t> Keybuk: ok, its pretty much done, im out
<aaroncuk> hi all, wheres the best place to get themes for ubuntu??
<zenwhen> aaroncuk,  ~/themes
<zenwhen> .themes
<zenwhen> that is
<aaroncuk> is there a site that has loads on
<zenwhen> aaroncuk, ?
<aaroncuk> can u download new themes from the web
<zenwhen> http://gnome-look.org
<aaroncuk> cheers, thats the ticket
<zenwhen> :)
<zenwhen> I thought you asked where to put them.
<zenwhen> lol
<aaroncuk> what do am i looking for, gd2 themes?
<aaroncuk> sorry i meant gtk2
<zenwhen> gtk and metacity
<krischan> Hello everyone. Are there XFCE-desktop-experienced people around? I could use some help please.
* sid77 hi
<krischan> Do you know how the panel of xfce4 can be kept in the foreground when another window is maximized? For the moment, I have to resize/move all maximized windows of a desktop in order to make the panel visible. That's bulky.
<Grenshad> hi
<Grenshad>  is someone have got problems with modplugbmp which is complaining about POTFILES.in and libmodplug ?
<mousematt> any via unichrome users here? or C3 users?
<Xophe> Hello
<Xophe> I popped in earlier talking about building an older kernel
<Xophe> the vanilla kernel.org kernel that I built panics on boot, failing to recognize its root filesystem
<Xophe> (built from the .config that came with the 2.6.8.1 generic amd64 kernel
<Xophe>  which came with Ubuntu Warty)
<bob2> you'll need to build an initrd
<Xophe> oh, damn
<Xophe> of course
<bob2> then screw around making it boot
<PPCUser> Hello
<RuffianSoldier> hey bob2
<Xophe> however, in addition, I've observed something odd with this machine
<PPCUser> Sorry, I've had a quick look over a few Ubuntu mirrors, but can't find a Live PPC CD of Warty... are they available?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<Xophe> any reboot short of turning the mains power off causes the bios to fail to recognize the hard drive
<jdub> PPCUser: there's no ppc live cd yet
<bob2> PPCUser: no, sorry
<PPCUser> Alright, thanks guys
<sid77> PPCUser: download the installable one, it is really cool ;)
<Xophe> now, the initrd thing.  THat means I need cramfs patches, right?
<Xophe> (also, I'm guessing that this isn't a good place to report minor but annoying bugs... what is?)
<superted> Xophe: bugzilla
<superted> Xophe: allthough the bug might be minor, it can bring down the user experience
<Xophe> superted: right... but it would be nice not to have to go through the hassle of dealing with bugzilla for minor bugs
<Xophe> does reportbug or bug do anything useful?
<superted> i don't know
<superted> you could maybe try and tell one of the devs about the bug
<Xophe> they're annoyed enough with me as it is :)
<superted> hehe
<bob2> Xophe: reportbug routes bugs to ubuntu-users
<Xophe> and is that a good idea?
<rodi> so, speaking of annoyed...  I have one nagging problem left with Hoary, and after a little poking around on the forums and the wiki, haven't found anyone else having it...
<rodi> My screen starts to flicker as if the refresh rate is incorrect every time I log in.
<fabbione> Xophe: please report bugs only on kernels that come from us
<fabbione> Xophe: do not send reports for kernel you compiled yourself
<rodi> The problem being that this is an LCD (laptop) and one generally doesn't set the refresh or sync rate on them as far as I understand.
<fabbione> Xophe: also.. out kernel is patched.. so it is pointless to use our config on a vanilla kernel
<rodi> I thought it might help to install the binary kernel, but it appears to only be available for Warty right now, and I'm not sure it would help anyhow.
<rodi> Any sugggestions?
<Xophe> fabbione: ok: "my CD-ROM drive does not work for ripping CDs"
<Xophe> but the point of building a non-Ubuntu kernel was that I have been informed that there are bugs in 2.6.8.x and 2.6.9.x regarding ripping CDs
<Xophe> and before reporting a bug as a kernel bug (probably hardware-specific) I wanted to test this theory
<Xophe> and I have asked here before about earlier builds of Ubuntu-flavoured kernels
<Xophe> and was told that there aren't any
<Xophe> fabbione: so, suggestions welcome
<fabbione> Xophe: if it was such a big problem people would have reported it much earlier than now
<murf> hello, who is member of ubuntu team members, there is no list on the website (or i'm blind) ...
<Xophe> how many people are running Ubuntu on "IBM IntelliStation A Pro"s?
<fabbione> so my suggestion is still report a bug (severity minor) with all possible details, including try more than one tool
<fabbione> and not just "cdrip" doesn't work
<Xophe> *sigh*
<farruinn> Xophe: afaik, linux-source-2.8.* is the ubuntu patched source and kernel-source-* is the unpatched source, so maybe try with linux-source if you haven't already
<sgarrity> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a G3 iMac - doesn't anyone know of any free tools to resize a Mac OS X partition? (HFS, I think)
<murf> oh ... the correct question was - is there list of ubuntu developer members ?
<bob2> murf: there isn't one
<murf> bob2: so it sounds like anonymous distribution ....
<sid77> sgarrity, never heard of. I know there is something commercial which do the wotk but I'm not too sure about it :(
<Xophe> farruinn: sure, but linux-source-2.6.8.1 is precisely not the source I need to try to verify this hypothesis
<sgarrity> sid77: Yeah, thought so. Thanks.
<bob2> murf: no, read the lists, it's pretty obvious who's doing it
<jdub> hey sgarrity
<murf> bob2: you mean mailing list ?
<sgarrity> jdub: hey, I'm finally getting around to trying Ubuntu - I'm seeing if I can get it installed on my old G3 iMac.
<sid77> sgarrity, try to format the partition, it's really worth :)
<wezzer> good evening everyone
<jdub> sgarrity: rad
<sgarrity> sid77: Well, I only have the iMac for mac browser testing (I'm a web-developer).
<rodi> hey wezzer
<sid77> sgarrity, so go ahead and put that OSX dvd in to format everything ;)
<trukulo> jdub, you have to say to me if you need something special for the conference
<RuffianSoldier> Sweet - Ubuntu has KDE 3.3.1 (Havent tried it yet) I love KDE - just hate K apps
<crimsun> well, hoary has mostly 3.3.2 now
<crimsun> still a few metasets with 3.3.1
<RuffianSoldier> Well - im running Hoary
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<RuffianSoldier> I love Gnome because it works - but KDE is such Eye Candy
<Markrian> FYI, never EVER mention 'Ubuntu' in #debian.
<crimsun> they're just jealous.
<crimsun> ;-)
<wezzer> Gnome has better usability imho
<b_e_n_z> why not?
<wezzer> and it isn't so candy as KDE
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: gnome is fairly nice eye candy, too
<Markrian> I just got attacked by like 10 people, accused of trolling when I suggested Ubuntu to a user who clearly found installing debian tough
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun - I love Gnome
<Qerub> Markrian: What did they say?
<Markrian> Pretty much 'quit trolling', generally mocking me (?!) for using Ubuntu
<mashu> bye
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here running the latest KDE?
<Qerub> RuffianSoldier: 3.3.1 here.
<Qerub> (But not using Ubuntu.)
<RuffianSoldier> IC
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: only konsole and konqueror ocassionally :)
<RuffianSoldier> :-)
<RuffianSoldier> both good K Apps
<Qerub> amaroK and Kicker are great too :)
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<Synek> aterm & firefox? ;P
<RuffianSoldier> KSIRC and Kopete blow
<RuffianSoldier> Aterm rocks
<Synek> heheh
<RuffianSoldier> Firefox is a given
<RuffianSoldier> whatever that means :-p
<Synek> hm, depending on kde-stuff to only run konqueror or konsole? no thank you :)
<ctr> is there a ubuntu specific ppc channel ?
<farruinn> ctr, unfortunately no
<crimsun> ctr: not that I'm aware of, but I might well be misinformed
<farruinn> at least I don't know of any
<farruinn> but there are a number of ppc folks who come here
<ctr> k, I just wanted to know how 'stable' hfs+ support was
<sid77> ctr, don't know, but you can ask here
<ctr> I managed to mount the disk and unmount it
<farruinn> ctr, I find it quite stable
<ctr> but I fear reading from it or doing anything with it incase it becomes fubar'd
<sid77> mmmh
<farruinn> reading is well supported, writing is not so well supported
<sid77> farruinn, no hfsplus?
<sid77> on
<farruinn> hfs is fine afaik, but I believe that writing to hfs+ is a bit buggy
<ctr> ahhh
<farruinn> but I haven't had any problems
<ctr> hmm
<ctr> so I should probably, to be safe, mount it read-only ?
<farruinn> and you can always use hpmount if you're wary of ruining the disk
<sid77> I actually write/read a lot
<farruinn> sid77: same here, but I believe that it's one of those "experimetal" things in the kernel =)
<sid77> I mount it in rw and do the work by the user root (to get around the user/group problem) are there safer way?
<Hendrik_> who has experience with installing ati drivers?
<bob2> you mean the binary-only ones?
<farruinn> sid77, I tried setting gid=1000,uid=1000 once and it really screwed up the permissions on my os x partition
<Hendrik_> yeah
<Hendrik_> i think the main problem is my dual monitor
<Hendrik_> <- 9800 pro
<ctr> sorry about that
<ctr> X crashed
<ctr> erm, yes, so you guys use your partitions fine ?
<Hendrik_> i have now only 640*480 @ the second monitor
<farruinn> ctr, do you have os x installed on this partition?
<sid77> farruinn, I only run a mount -t hfsplus /dev/...
<RuffianSoldier> Xorg for life!
<farruinn> sid77: yes, but then you have to do everything as root,right?
<ctr> farruinn, yes
<ctr> farruinn, I have a big osx partition and a small linux one
<farruinn> ctr, _don't_ set gid=1000,uid=1000 when mounting the os x partition =)
<farruinn> it will change the ownership on every file you touch
<ctr> ahh
<ctr> what do you recommend ?
<farruinn> ctr, I'm actually still trying to figure out how to mount my hfs+ without having to be root
<ctr> how do you mount it and read it as a normal user ?
<SGC|Work> mount -t hfsplus /dev/hd? /mountpoint
<ctr> k
<ctr> how do I mount it as read only ?
<ctr> so it wont be changed at all
<SGC|Work> hang on, let me check the mount parms for options
<SGC|Work> one lets you do ro
<farruinn> in your fstab put ro as an option
<SGC|Work> unless you're mounting it manually
<xiximkopp> does anyone of you use an nvidia graphic adapter in recent hoary??
<SGC|Work> mount -t hfsplus 0o ro /dev/hd? /mountpoint
<SGC|Work> mount -t hfsplus -o ro /dev/hd? /mountpoint
<xiximkopp> my glx doesnt work anymore :-(
<ctr> SGC|Work, thanks :)
<SGC|Work> ctr, no prob
<ctr> And read only wont mess the partition up will it ?
<SGC|Work> nope
<sid77> farruinn, yep I do the mount work by root
<ctr> hmmmmm
<xiximkopp> anybody knows whats wrong with glx???
<scizzo> xiximkopp: nothing is wrong with glx
<ctr> Thanks guys :)
<xiximkopp> did you update? tried glxinfo/glxgears?
<farruinn> ctr, np, glad to see more people using ubuntu on ppc =)
<scizzo> xiximkopp: I am using warty
<tritium> xiximkopp, do they segfault?
<xiximkopp> tritium, yupp
<xiximkopp> yours too?
<tritium> me too.  Hadn't noticed until you pointed it out.
<tritium> Yeah.
<ctr> farruinn, I left a space for linux and thought I'd try ubuntu
<ctr> farruinn, so far so good :)
<xiximkopp> nasty thingy...
<scizzo> xiximkopp: no errors in the dmesg logs?
<tritium> My menus still give me trouble, sometimes requiring a reboot.
<scizzo> xiximkopp: /var/log/dmesg
<scizzo> or something
<ctr> farruinn, the hfs+ thing is great
<ctr> farruinn, if I can be convinced enough I may even move all my mail over to thunderbird
<ctr> and all my browsing
<farruinn> ctr, excellent
<ctr> soI use the same tools, email, bookmarks etc whether in OSX or Linux
<tritium> Wow, I can't believe that the mixer_applet2 takes up 20MB virtual memory, or the clock-applet using 18.6MB.
<ctr> ok
<ctr> brb
<farruinn> tritium: I know, same with trashapplet
<tritium> I don't get it.
* farruinn has as few applets running as possible!
<farruinn> it annoys me
<tritium> That's ridiculous.
<xiximkopp> scizzo, nothing in dmesg, module loaded, correct permissions...
<xiximkopp> even tried to install the drivers form nvidia.com... the same
<scizzo> xiximkopp: sounds like weird support
<scizzo> xiximkopp: what geforce card?
<tritium> xiximkopp, maybe something with Xorg?
<RuffianSoldier> I installed KDE - and Ubuntu removed my loggout ability in Gnome :-/
<RuffianSoldier> its mad at me
<ctr> sweet
<ctr> I changed my uid on linux
<ctr> to be the same as the one on my mac partition
<sid77> ctr, so you should have no problem to touch file
<ctr> ahh
<ctr> mounted it read-only for the moment
<xiximkopp> scizzo, gf2mx
<xiximkopp> tritium, i dont know...
<xiximkopp> could be
<scizzo> xiximkopp: hmmm...those I have had troubles with before
<ctr> how do I play mp3's ?
<RuffianSoldier> how can I add KDE into the GDM sessions list?
<wezzer> ctr: sudo apt-get install madplayer0.8-mad
<scizzo> wezzer: gstreamer0.8-mad
<ctr> hmm
<ctr> how come rhythmbox wont play the mp3 ?
<wezzer> scizzo: ach, I'm bit tired today, thanks for correcting :)
<crimsun> ctr: did you add gstreamer0.8-mad?
<wezzer> ctr: as scizzo said, type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<xiximkopp> scizzo, i dont understand
<scizzo> ctr: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<scizzo> xiximkopp: I am not sure how xorg works
<scizzo> xiximkopp: but the geforce2 cards I had to do some weird stuff to get it going normally before....but I am not sure now how
<xiximkopp> scizzo, it worked all the time... until yesterday, when i updated...
<scizzo> xiximkopp: upgraded from warty to hoary?
<ctr> k
<ctr> thanks :)
<mas01cr> OK, for reference: a vanilla kernel.org 2.6.7 kernel compiled with the config from ubuntu's generic amd64 kernel (a) boots and (b) rips CDs successfully with at least cdparanoia
<farruinn> ctr, you're setting up rythmbox to use your iTunes music library?
<ctr> Another quick question, I have setup a network profile in the network config tool, how do I set that as the default boot profile ?
<ctr> farruinn, yeah
<farruinn> ctr, sweet =)
<ctr> farruinn, yep
<xiximkopp> when warty was stable... i run hoary for some time now...
<ctr> hah
<ctr> cool
<ctr> you can, if you include universe
<ctr> install ferite
<ctr> it even has rc2 there
<ctr> nice
<superted> ferite?
<ctr> http://www.ferite.org
<farruinn> superted, apt-cache show ferite man
<RuffianSoldier> can someone help me add KDE to GDM?
<RuffianSoldier> its just for testing of the new version
<ctr> can I play unencrypted .m4a files ?
<wezzer> I don't know if totem supports them
<wezzer> but mplayer can play those
<svenl> Kamion: ubuntu warthy dog has the same keyboard bug as debian-installer fixed recently. It proposed me macintosh USB keymaps only while i am on a amd64 box.
<carthik> RuffianSoldier, just apt-get install KDE, it comes up automatically
<carthik> did for me
<RuffianSoldier> I did
<RuffianSoldier> and it did not
<RuffianSoldier> :-/
<RuffianSoldier> I need to test this latest KDE
<Kamion> svenl: "Warty Warthog", not "warthy dog", please
<Kamion> (or just "warty")
<svenl> Kamion: released-ubuntu :)
<Kamion> svenl: ok, we import fixes (semi-)automatically from Debian, so that fix should be in the next release
<RuffianSoldier> carthik - do you know how to add it?
<Kamion> we're up to date on kbd-chooser at the moment
<svenl> Kamion: ok, just wanted to let you know.
<Kamion> svenl: thanks
<Kamion> svenl: I think I vaguely heard about that bug but it's good to know exactly ...
<svenl> Kamion: the motherboard didn't like to boot from the scsi drive on the adaptec controller.
<carthik> RuffianSoldier, in a minute
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<RuffianSoldier> ty
<svenl> but when i got the dvd-burner from my pegasos box, it worked, altough video mode is strange.
<Andrei_V> How do I identify to NickServ from centericq ???
<svenl> As for promise ata raid, u-i (?) shows individual disks, so this probably means if i install them, i will not be able to see them.
<svenl> Will move them to via sata, and do software raid on them.
<Xophe> Kamion: do bug reports generated by reportbug go somewhere useful for ubuntu developers?
<carthik> RuffianSoldier, go to /etc/gdm/
<Kamion> Xophe: ubuntu-users at the moment; it's not great ...
<Xophe> is your dislike of filtering ubuntu-users for useful bug reports greater than my dislike of bugzilla?
<daniels> Kamion: have you got anything already on the l-r-m udeb front I could steal?
<RuffianSoldier> carthik - ok
<carthik> RuffianSoldier, there ought to be another way, add a file called .Xsession to you home directory
<Kamion> daniels: not quite, but nearly; mind if I just upload it when I'm done and you can rev it again after that?
<carthik> one second, let me search for a forum link for you
<RuffianSoldier> carthik - im confused
<Kamion> test-building now
<Kamion> Xophe: the main issue is that ubuntu-users bug reports don't get saved, and are liable to get lost unless they can be fixed immediately
<daniels> Kamion: sure, sounds fine to me
<Xophe> Kamion: ok, that sounds suboptimal
<bip> what brought u all to ubuntu ?
<Xophe> I guess I'll have to fight with bugzilla then
<bip> i come fromn debian ...
<bip> and it looks like it might be an improvement ...
<bip> i like the fixed release cycle ...
<carthik> RuffianSoldier, I'm sorry, but I cannot find a file I thought should be there...
<carthik> anyways, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211&highlight=xsession is a beginning
<bip> and the way packager r bundled into logical groups
<carthik> RuffianSoldier, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2920 is what I was looking for
<RuffianSoldier> well - KDE might use different parameters
<Xophe> Right, that's it
<Xophe> I would like to report a bug against linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<Xophe> and I really would like to help you folks
<Xophe> but that package is unknown to bugzilla
<sid77> anyone have tried hoary on a powerbook? last time I dist-upgraded I got a nice 800x600 xorg (which on a 12" is not really usable)
<Xophe> (and my patience is beginning to wear slightly thin)
<Fergi> hi all, i am a beginner, sorry for my stupid question, he he he, would you mind  to tell me how to install tex, latex, kile in ubuntu, I just install my ubuntu an hour ago
<spiv> Xophe: Just file it against UNKNOWN
<farruinn> Fergi, take a look at Synaptic in the Computer > System Configuration menu
<farruinn> that is a graphical front-end to the apt package management system
<Fergi> Got it, thx so much
<netmonk> Fergi, check out this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/ , check for the Repositories section and then Add-On Applications
<Xophe> spiv: where should I report bugs against bugzilla?
<spiv> Xophe: In the Websites component.
<spiv> Xophe: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Websites
<Xophe> thanks
<spiv> s/component/product/... I always forget bugzilla's terminology :)
<spiv> Xophe: Thank you for being patient enough to report bugs :)
<Xophe> having come from Debian's bug reporting, I have to wonder why Ubuntu has made it harder for its users
<Xophe> presumably there's a corresponding improvement for the developers, but...
<Tomcat_> What is a good address book apart from Evolution and Thunderbird?
<sebas> kaddressbook (in kdepim)
<Kamion> Xophe: only a temporary measure while we finish our bug tracking system
<Kamion> Xophe: kernel bugs in general go against 'linux'
<Kamion> Xophe: no, there isn't really a corresponding improvement for the developers particularly in the current situation
<Xophe> oh.  oh well
<Kamion> the new system when finished will have e-mail submission, and will (we hope ...) be a significant improvement
<Xophe> from my point of view, definitely
<mart> hmmm... hello. what is archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-1/ ?
<bob2> test cds for hoary
<RubenV> pre release for hoary cds
<mart> and that's different to the daily builds?
<RuffianSoldier> wtf?
<RuffianSoldier> ok - I realized I did apt-get install kdesktop instead of apt-get install kde
<RuffianSoldier> and now I cant apt-get install kde
<RuffianSoldier> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RuffianSoldier>   kde: Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<RuffianSoldier>        Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<RuffianSoldier> E: Broken packages
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: are you using hoary?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - yes
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: then that's be expected
<RuffianSoldier> didnt they add KDE 3.3.1 yeserday bob2?
<bob2> I see some 3.3.2 uploads
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<RuffianSoldier> i want it :-(
<RuffianSoldier> anyway I can download the ubuntu .deb from the repos with a browser then install it from that?
<RuffianSoldier> or anywhere I can get the ubuntu kde.deb?
<bob2> erm, that won't help
<emanuelez> hello *
<RuffianSoldier> well - will this KDE problem be fixed?  I havent used the new KDE yet - i really want to
<farruinn> RuffianSoldier: kde is a meta package, so dpkg -i kde.deb won't do you much
<RuffianSoldier> well - anyone else have problems install KDE in hoary?
<ctr> how do I change this nautilus back to the older school
<emanuelez> i have a problem with gnome menus: i installed azureus so i added a new item to the menu as documented in ubuntuguide.org but nothing works. itt added the item but nothing happens when i click it
<farruinn> ctr, preferences, behaviour tab, always open in browser
<stuNNed_> hi all
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - im guessing some required KDE packages havent been added to the repos yet?  so KDE wont install...... am I correct?
<emanuelez> RuffianSoldier, ubuntu developers are not really focusing on kde... i wonder if k3b works...
<RuffianSoldier> emanuelez - I have known that for ages - my question is - since the latest KDE is in hoary repos - why am I not able to get it?
<gangalino> I'm having trouble understanding how to share my RealPlayer w/ other logins. whereis doesn't even show realplay for other users
<zAo^^> lo all
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: I don't know, check the bts
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: you can't get it because it's not all there
<RuffianSoldier> thats what I thought
<zAo^^> I had no updates for 3 days now; what is wrong? (standard sources on Warty)
<mart> gangalino: how did you install it?
<bob2> zAo^^: warty only gets security updates
<farruinn> zAo^^: I know, isn't it great! ;-)
<RuffianSoldier> zAo^^ Just upgrade to Hoary - I did - and it was easy
<gangalino> mart: by typing "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin". Follow the prompts provided to finish installing the player.
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please don't encourage random people to do that
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<RuffianSoldier> I enjoy Hoary though
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<gangalino> there's even a share directory in my home
<xt> How do I change priority between alsa-cards ?
<xt> I'm getting the tv-card-snd-device as first ;(
<zAo^^> RuffianSoldier, I did 2. Failed in all ways...
<RuffianSoldier> hmmm
<RuffianSoldier> went perfect for me
<mart> gangalino: I've not been using ubuntu for long, but in debian I was using alien to convert the helix player rpm to a deb and installing that
<zAo^^> I need to open my RAW pictures in Gimp. In Debian Sarge I could...
<farruinn> zAo^^: perhaps you need mrwtoppm-gimp?
* sid77 bye
<zAo^^> farruinn, never heard of :) What is it?
<farruinn> zAo^^: I don't know, I just ran `apt-cache search raw | grep gimp'
<zAo^^> GIMP-plugin to support Minolta DiMAGE 5/7/7i RAW images
<farruinn> is that what you're looking for?
<zAo^^> I need Canon's. I did that 2 :)
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> Ubuntu came's with Xorg or XFree?
<farruinn> ubhuti xorg
<ubhuti> xorg is available in hoary.  XFree86 is in warty.
<bob2> warty with xfree86, hoary with x.org
<gangalino> any neomagic soundcard users here?
<nxvl> thnx
<NanoTek> hey
<NanoTek> ? Could someone post here the result of : cat ~/.bashrc
<NanoTek> thx :p
<spity> hi
<NanoTek> hi spity
<rodi> NanoTek: "No such file or directory"
<rodi> ;)
<NanoTek> Oo lol thx
<tritium> sucks to your assmar!
<spiral> hello
<spiral> does anyone here use kde on hoary ?
<cenerentola> never ;)
<spiral> :-)
<veshen> which advantages takes hoary over warty?
<cenerentola> why are u looking for kde?
<ctr> veshen, firefox 1.0
<veshen> thanks ctr
* mart raises eyebrows at having to use mknod before hoary installer will recognise CD drive
<ctr> ven: various other things, but I upgraded to hoary for it
<zAo^^> farruinn, the Minolta way didnt work :D
<veshen> have you got any problems with hoary crc?
<veshen> sorry, ctr
<bob2> ctr: what does firefox 1.0 do that 0.9.3 doesn't?
<cenerentola> bob2: let's say is more trendy?!
<NanoTek> re
<Synek> much more
<Synek> ;>
<sebas> 1.0 has quite another 'find feature', IIRC.
<sebas> No extra window anymore, but a wider status bar at the bottom.
<Synek> indeed
<bob2> 0.9.3 has typeahead find, too
<sebas> Also some security fixes, IIRC.
<ctr> bob: there ate various tweaks, my favorite is the better in-page-searching
<sebas> bob2: I didn't mean typeahead, but a different find widget.
<ctr> when you type you get a thing at the bottom
<ctr> and you can jump forwards, backwrds, highlight words
<sebas> That's not typeahead find, is it?
<sebas> typeahead is the one *without* pressing control + F.
<cenerentola> q lulu
<ctr> think so
<veshen> what other things are worth in hoary?
<ctr> er
<veshen> does it give much problems?
<ctr> I think they use X.org's server rather than Xfree86
<ctr> the version of gnome is more current
<mart> veshen: x.org seems to work better with laptops (mine at least)
<ctr> to be honest
<ctr> #i installed warty yesterday
<ctr> and upgraded to hoary last night
<Kamion> mart: the Array CDs get some degree of QA; dailies are totally automatic
<zerokarmaleft> veshen, you should be prepared to find certain things broken/mishaving in hoary
<Kamion> mart: which CD were you using when you had to use mknod?
<veshen> thanks zerokarmaleft
<zAo^> lol ^^ laptop :)
<mart> Kamion: todays daily.  anything else and it would have been more than just a raised eyebrow :)
<veshen> so warty is more reasonable to work, and hoary to investigate?
<ctr> ves: I have had no problems with haory
<Kamion> mart: the dailies use udev; there is expected to be some device chaos, but I'd like a copy of your /var/log/debian-installer/* after the install to see what's wrong
<veshen> ctr: which version of gnome comes with hoary?
<ctr> veshen, how do I find out ?
<zerokarmaleft> veshen, the latest 2.9.x release IIRC
<veshen> ok, thanks ctr and zerokarmaleft
<mart> Kamion: I don't know if there'll be an "after the install" on that, hang on, and I'll boot it again
<veshen> one last question please, which is the best way to update to hoary?
<bip> i think i have a brokem cd player ...
<Kamion> mart: note that the node needs to be in /dev/cdroms/
<ctr> I followed the instructions on the wiki
<ctr> which, were,
<ctr> setup apt-sources.list and then dist-upgrade
<bip> if i pick the expert option in the installer , will it let me install over a network ?
<veshen> ctr: thanks a lot
<ctr> ves: np
<suix> hi
<ctr> I am on a ibook so I am not sure if that makes a difference
<bip> im trym
<bip> im tryin to install into a Imac ctd
<bip> im tryin to install into a Imac ctr
<mart> Kamion: it has worked this time!
<bip> i dont know if tha makes a difference
<ctr> kip: ahh
<ctr> kip: doubt it
<ctr> gah I hate writing documentation
<lillo> hello
<lillo> can someone help me? I have a problem
<rodi> you don't have to ask to ask.  Just ask ;)
<carthik> lillo ask and someone might help
<lillo> ok :)
<carthik> :)
<lillo> just installed ubuntu on a SATA drive
<lillo> my system has a SATA 120 GB HD and another 10 GB IDE disk
<lillo> the SATA disk has a primary partition with WinXP on it
<lillo> I installed Ubuntu on a new partition on this SATA disk
<lillo> the install asked me if I wanted to install grub and I let it do it
<mart> Kamion: very weird, I can't break it again.  Perhaps my laptop didn't reset properly or something, it's detected it twice on 'linux' and once on 'expert' since
<lillo> but now when I choose to run Windows, it just halts and doesn't load anymore
<lillo> how can I solve this issue?
<Kamion> mart: udev and hotplug have some race conditions
<Kamion> mart: I've personally seen problems I haven't been able to debug because they go away when I try to look into them
<Kamion> mart: there's light at the end of the tunnel though: a udev/hotplug rewrite is happening that will apparently fix most of that
<rodi> lillo: if you installed GRUB on the MBR, your Windows might be fuxxored :(
<lillo> yes I did :(
<RuffianSoldier> You can download a Hoary ISO already?
<lillo> any way to fix this?
<rodi> lillo: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html is a good guide
<Kamion> RuffianSoldier: gotta test newer installer code somehow
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<rodi> I think you'll have to mount the windows disk, save whatever you can, then re-install, lillo.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong- haven't run windows in close to five years.
<RuffianSoldier> so technically - Hoary is out
<mart> what's the coolest file system?
<Kamion> no, obviously it isn't
<tseng> filesystems arent supposed to be cool
<lillo> rodi, thanks. And I hope you're wrong and I can restore my install
<tseng> they are supposed to work
<tseng> ext3 works :)
<Kamion> the ISO images are marked "Alpha"
<RuffianSoldier>  hoary-install-i386.iso
<RuffianSoldier> http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/5.04/array-1/
<tseng> thats an array
<tseng> very first pre-release
<mart> tseng: reiser, ext3 and xfs have all worked for me.  I have to make my mind up somehow...
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<RuffianSoldier> PR
<Kamion> RuffianSoldier: I'm aware of it, I built and published it ;)
<rodi> mart: what do you need it to do?
<RuffianSoldier> Kamion - you built and published Ubuntu? huh?
<rodi> Kamion: hehe, "aware"
<Kamion> RuffianSoldier: I'm the developer responsible for building CD images.
<RuffianSoldier> aaaaaah
<mart> rodi: store files? :)
<RuffianSoldier> Im talking to a celebrety everyone!
<RuffianSoldier> Kamion!
<rodi> mart: are you looking for stability? speed?  fast recovery?
<Kamion> dude, a number of developers hang out on #ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> im just being silly
<Kamion> I noticed ;)
<RuffianSoldier> I did find Hoary very easy to upgrade to
<lillo> hummm, really, any way to restore the winXP MBR? This starts to look scary
<RuffianSoldier> I had 100% success
<RuffianSoldier> lillo - your the 2nd person today to have WinXP MBR problems
<mart> rodi: as far as I remember XFS has relatively slow deletes, I think that's helpful for me
<lillo> heh
<RuffianSoldier> seriously - Ubuntu has bad luck with XP - it messed  up my 50 Gigger
<JanC> sounds like good luck
<RuffianSoldier> heh
<mart> XFS is cool enough for now
<zerokarmaleft> does fixmbr from the rescue console work?
<JanC> 1 shot and XP was death
<JanC> :-)
<lillo> fixmbr? Don't know it...
<RuffianSoldier> Why Ubuntu Why! I love yoU! Why did you destroy my 50GB Hard Drive! Damn You Ubuntu! :-D
<njs12345> hmm..
<njs12345> gnome-panel is kind of messed up
<RuffianSoldier> explian?
<zerokarmaleft> lillo, boot up the XP cd, and there should be an option for an emergency console
<Kamion> Hoary has a newer version of parted in the installer, which may help with the Windows cooperation problems
<njs12345> my top panel is just blank and doesn't respond when I right click or drag it around, while the bottom one works as normal
<Kamion> (not Array 1, but dailies and the future Array 2)
<njs12345> but the top one is needed to start programs, so it's kind of useless
<RuffianSoldier> restart
<zerokarmaleft> lillo, and fixmbr /?...since i don't remember any of the command line options
<lillo> hm, ok thanks
<njs12345> RuffianSoldier: if you were talking to me, I've tried that ;)
<RuffianSoldier> :-/
<lillo> later I guess I should NOT install grub on the MBR
<njs12345> I'm using 2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu3
<zerokarmaleft> lillo, indeed :)
<zerokarmaleft> lillo, i keep XP on a separate disk
<lillo> heh
<zerokarmaleft> god i hate dual booting
<Ubuntu> zerokarmaleft - Ubuntu added all 3 of my other OSs into GRUB
<Ubuntu> I registered this nick hehehe
<njs12345> lol
<zerokarmaleft> lol, nick squatter!
<Ubuntu> nick squatter?
<Ubuntu> huh?
<lillo> ok, going to try restoring, thanks people!
<lillo> bye
<rodi> good luck lifeless
<rodi> heh, oops.
<rodi> s/lifeless/lillo/
<njs12345> how can I force the install of a specific version of a package?
<njs12345> with apt, of course
<Ubuntu> hahahahah
<njs12345> I'm going to try downgrading
<Ubuntu> HOld a gun to your computer
<housetier> njs12345 apt-get install package=1.2.5
<njs12345> thanks housetier
<housetier> good luck1
<housetier> !
<Kamion> njs12345: (note that the version in question must be in one of the Packages files corresponding to the deb lines currently in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<unperson> If you're installing a non-packaged library, where is the normal place to put the headers?  Would it be /usr/local/include?
<RuffianSoldier> channel dead
<unperson> eh?
<RuffianSoldier> channel dead
<RuffianSoldier> call the coranor
<RuffianSoldier> hi
<njs12345> hmm strang
<njs12345> if I run strace on gnome-panel it stops on a poll () call
<seb128> njs12345, killall gnome-panel gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus trashapplet
<RuffianSoldier> Gnome robots owns
<njs12345> seb128: that worked! woot
<mart> I wonder if openstuff.net could be persuaded to do some ubuntu merchandise
<njs12345> so it would appear to be a gnome-vfs bug
<ionic> hey
<ionic> i need help
<RuffianSoldier> spamming?
<ionic> how to make my nvidia card get accelerated
<ionic> ??
<ionic> im on ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> well - I dont see why you would come here if you werent
<seb128> njs12345, yes
<RuffianSoldier> DRI
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<njs12345> well thanks a lot seb
<njs12345> brb
<ionic> i did
<ionic> but wont work
<ionic> ok its working now
<ionic> thanks
<darren> I know Ubuntu uses the .deb package, but I also read that it can use RPM, is this true?
<alexissoft> hi
<fulvioo> install Alien
<Agrajag> darren: well not really
<Agrajag> I guess you could use alien though
<njs12345> yeah - I think you'd do something like this:
<Ribs> darren: use .deb files whenever you can
<njs12345> dpkg -d <rpm file>; dpkg *.deb
<njs12345> oops
<njs12345> alien -d <rpm file>; dpkg *.deb
<darren> There's only a rpm on the sun site
<njs12345> but yeah deb is better
<njs12345> oh
<Agrajag> for java?
<fulvioo> get the .bin
<Agrajag> darren: http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/125253.html
<njs12345> see also
<Agrajag> read that, someone made a deb for it
<njs12345> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/wiki/Java
<darren> If I install from the bin, Azureus can't find java
<Agrajag> it works for me
<fulvioo> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<zAo^> does gimptool exist for Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> hm, apt-cache search gimptool returns libgimp2.0-dev
<Agrajag> maybe it's in there
<tritium> man, gconf-editor crashes _every_ time I click on /apps/evolution/mail
<marcellus> "It also includes the gimptool-2.0 utility."
<zAo^> thanks Agrajag , I should try that first ;-)
<tsk1979> ubuntu is build upon debian... right?
<tsk1979> so apt-get is built into it
<BeanDip> I have a problem I can't fix in hoary.  There is a file in conflict between the latest kdelibs package and the gnome-menu package.  I have tried apt-get -f install, apt-get -f ugrade, and pretty much everything standard.  I have tried apt-get remove kdelibs. apt-get clean, No matter what I try, apt and dpkg die with the following errors:
<BeanDip> Unpacking gnome-menus (from .../gnome-menus_2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<BeanDip> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-menus_2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<BeanDip>  trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<tsk1979> i am a gentoo user, thinking about moving
<BeanDip> can anyone help?
<mart> BeanDip: the wonderful world of dpkg --force-overwrite
<mart> BeanDip: I would try dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-menus__2.9.2cvs041212-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<marsjays> anyone know how to get a 3com officeconnect wifi adapter working?
<zAo^> great, RAW file loaded :)
<zAo^> which chipset?
<mart> BeanDip: it's a bit of a last resort option
<marcellus> I used that last resort last night.
<BeanDip> mart
<BeanDip> no dice
<tsk1979> does the ubuntu install CD(latest) support SATA natively?
<BeanDip> now I get the following:
<BeanDip> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gnome-menus:
<BeanDip>  gnome-menus depends on libgnome-menu0; however:
<BeanDip>   Package libgnome-menu0 is not configured yet.
<BeanDip>  gnome-menus depends on libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.1); however:
<BeanDip>   Package libgnomevfs2-0 is not configured yet.
<tsk1979> or do i have to first install it and then enable SATA support by rebuilding?
<mart> BeanDip: dpkg --configure -a  or dpkg --configure libgnomevfs2-0
<marcellus> Ubuntu supported SATA for me (Debian didn't).
<superted> xorg says that my nvidia kernel module is version 6111 whilst my other is 6229, how can i update the kernel module?
<mart> BeanDip: it usually takes a few goes to get everything to sit nicely
<mart> BeanDip: particularly when there is a lot of interdependent packages
<murf> there is no X in the installation cd ? it have to be installed from net ?
<Kamion> X is on the CD
<Kamion> as is the standard Ubuntu desktop
<Kamion> BeanDip: might wanna try 'apt-get -f install' now
<mart> murf: hazarding a guess, if you pick 'server' it might not install X
<mart> murf: at the CD boot prompt, I mean
<murf> mart: oh you are probaly right, i just hit the enter ... ;-)
<Simira> lulu: I put up a UbuntuWomen page on the wiki, and added my article
<taurex> just installed ubuntu just getting to grips with it, I'm a redhat/fedora user, where do I put the default gateway?
<bob2>  /etc/network/interfaces
<cardador> taurex: computer > syst conf > network
<taurex> so it goes together with the ip?
<taurex> cardador: thx but I'm text only
<cardador> ah
<lillo> hello again
<lillo> I have another problem :P
<HcE> How come there is no kernel-image-2.4.28-i386 and kernel-headers-2.4.28?
<bob2> HcE: are you using warty?
<HcE> only kernel-headers for m68k
<njs12345> taurex: should look something like this - http://pastebin.ca/2983
<lillo> in order to restore the MBR with fixmbr, I need to boot the WinXP CD... but I need the SATA drivers too
<HcE> bob2: I'm browsing the pool
<HcE> may be I'm that's blind
<lillo> which are on my motherboard CD
<Kamion> HcE: kernel-* is generally random crap left over from Debian
<Kamion> HcE: our kernels are linux-*
<HcE> doh!
<HcE> right...
<bob2> HcE: 2.4 is not supported on ubuntu, and kernel-blah is debian stuff, not ubuntu
<lillo> I need to copy these on a 1.4 MB disk
<HcE> *look again*
<HcE> I need 2.4 kernel =/
<lillo> but the problem is Ubuntu doesn't recognize my floppy!!
<njs12345> HcE: why?
<taurex> njs12345: thanks a lot
<HcE> because of touchscreen driver only written for 2.4
<njs12345> oh.. that sucks, I pity you
<lillo> whenever I try to open a floppy, it says "unable to mount volume"
<lillo> when I try the format utility, it says "unable to open device, program aborting"
<HcE> njs12345: it's about 200 lines, so I think maybe I'll just rewrite the driver for 2.6 kernel
<njs12345> heh cool
<njs12345> I've done a little kernel programming before.. just enough to get my hands wet, but still, I was pretty proud of myself
<HcE> but it's not my code, and I've never written a kernel module
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> HcE: put the code on pastebin (http://pastebin.ca/)
<HcE> hmm
<lillo> can anyone help me accessing my floppy? I have urgent need to
<njs12345> lillo: does this work
<njs12345> cat /dev/fd0
<njs12345> you ought to get lots of random crap
<lillo> heh, /dev/fd0: No such file or directory (!)
<marsjays> i'm having problems with my home-brewed kernels.. they wont boot, i just get a message saying "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,4)"
<njs12345> oh dear
<HcE> njs12345: pastebin.ca really slow?
<njs12345> oh ok.. there are loads of other ones
<natty> hi everyone!
<njs12345> try
<njs12345> http://pastebin.uniformserver.com/
<natty> i have a couple of probs i cant solve, can i get help with ubuntu probs in here?
<marsjays> lillo, njs12345: actually, since ubuntu runs devfs per default, the floppy is at /dev/fd/0 or something similar
<njs12345> oh
<Kamion> marsjays: Ubuntu doesn't run devfs by default
<njs12345> well, I'm using Hoary, so it might be different
<njs12345> yeah, i thought it ran udev by default?
<Kamion> correct, with traditional paths
<lillo> humm, doing cat /dev/fd/0 does give nothing... I have to ctrl-c
<Kamion> marsjays: the Warty installer uses devfs and the Hoary installer uses udev with devfs-style paths, but that's different
<HcE> njs12345: http://pastebin.uniformserver.com/pastebin.php?show=27
<marsjays> Kamion: ok.. but the path was right :)
<Kamion> marsjays: only in the installer. post-install, it's /dev/fd0.
<Kamion> unless I'm confused :)
<marsjays> Kamion: not on my hoary system it isn't :-P
* Kamion goes to check
<natty> ok i guess i'll just shoot :) problem: i want to connect my laptop to my desktop. they both have wireless, but i dont know how to add the wireless card to ubuntu after i've installed ndiswrapper.ie:how do i set it to recive(be an access point), and forward packets to the laptop?
<lil_anthony> can someone tell me how to check a drive for bad blocks isn't hte command badblocks /dev/hda?
<marsjays> anyone know why my homebrewed kernels wont boot?
<natty> marsjays, whats the error?
<Kamion> marsjays: there'll be a /dev/fd/0, but I'm betting that /dev/fd is a symlink to /proc/self/fd, which has nothing to do with floppy drives
<marsjays> Kamion: hmm, ok..
<Kamion> so /dev/fd/0 is the standard input file descriptor
<Kamion> from what I can see floppies are still /dev/fdN
<marsjays> natty: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,4)"
<natty> marsjays, did you compile support for the filesystem type into the kernel?
<HcE> marsjays: did you compile your filesystem type into the kernel?
<HcE> natty: ;)
<marsjays> Kamion: ah, oh yeah.. forgot to insert the floppy module ;D
<marsjays> natty, HcE: yes
<Kamion> marsjays: heh
<marsjays> lillo: sudo modprobe floppy; ls /dev/fd*
<darren> I installed jre from the bin file, but it installed it to my home dir. Where's it supposed to be installed?
<lillo> heh, now it's reading it
<lillo> why the hell is the floppy module not loaded at startup?
<pepsi_> whats a floppy?
<pepsi_> ;)
<natty> marsjays, tbh i dont know any other reason for that error, i've only got that when i've not put reister in the kernel and tried to boot
<marsjays> pepsi_: hehe
<lillo> thanks a lot btw :)
<natty> or double check you put ide support in there too
<marsjays> lillo: if you want to load the floppy module at boot, just add it to /etc/modules
<njs12345> HcE: fixed one build error :)
<njs12345> only 7 left..
<HcE> hey
<lillo> marsjays, tnx, I'll keep it in mind
<alexissoft> warty => hoary pfiiioouuuuu
<alexissoft> hard :)
<HcE> njs12345: is it tricky work, or easy doable?
<njs12345> the first one was really easy, but the next ones look a bit harder
<HcE> ok
<njs12345> the first one is in the line
<njs12345>  if (usb_submit_urb(&mydev->readurb))
<njs12345> I looked up usb_submit_urb on lxr.linux.no and it's got a new argument, of which the default seems to be GFP_KERNEL, so just used that
<njs12345> changed it to
<njs12345>         if (usb_submit_urb(&mydev->readurb, GFP_KERNEL))
<HcE> ok *make mental note*
<titanfox> hello. I want to know how I can download and configure a linux kernel for Ubuntu
<titanfox> I want to install 2.6.8.1-k7. Downloading is not a problem, but I also want to edit the settings
<cenerentola> carlos: buenas noche de puta madre
<Agrajag|gone> that's not very nice
<carlos> cenerentola: you need to learn more words :-P
<titanfox> or how do I configure a existing ubuntu installation ?
<titanfox> it loads a wrong driver for my scsi board
<titanfox> err. module
<cenerentola> carlos: will u be my teacher... nasty teacher?
<cenerentola> carlos: obviously joking, dont misunderstand anything
<carlos> cenerentola: ;-)
<carlos> don't worry
<njs12345> ok
<njs12345> HcE: found the next few errors :)
<HcE> hihi
<HcE> njs12345: nice...
<HcE> lack of words
<craig_> Hey Ogra, I was told to ask you about Mr Burns on the forum.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6708&page=2&pp=10 is this your project?
<noirequus> howdy
<njs12345> ok
<njs12345> HcE: I've got it to build
<HcE> njs12345: nice =)
<njs12345> but I dunno if it'll run
<noirequus> anybody got powerpc experience?
<HcE> hehe, I'll be able to test i tomorrow I hope
<HcE> the touchscreens are at work
<njs12345> do you want the source code?
<HcE> njs12345: that would be excellent
<njs12345> ok
<tritium> Anybody else experience gconf-editor crashing if you try to open /apps/evolution/mail ?
<tritium> (in Hoary)
<njs12345> now, there are few "assignment from incompatible pointer type errors" that may well cause it to segfault/etc
<njs12345> I'll try fixing them
<HcE> ok (=
<njs12345> http://pastebin.uniformserver.com/pastebin.php?show=28
<njs12345> for the time being, that's my buildable source
<ctw> Hi everybody! Does anyone here know if I can install ubunto on an apple ibook with a G3 processor (the information on the ubuntu website suggest that ubuntu requires G4 or G5, but the wording is not entirely clear)
<zerokarmaleft> omg, lillo
<zerokarmaleft> lillo, just got back from lunch...noticed you're having to jump through some more hoops :/
<HcE> njs12345: do I grab wrong or did you paste the old code?
<njs12345> HcE: I just got it to build perfectly :)
<njs12345> wait a sec
<njs12345> what makefile are you using?
<HcE> a really small one
<noirequus> ctw go right ahead with your ibook install
<njs12345> show me it
<Dawson64> I've just installed Ubuntu 64 bit... any ideas how I can isntall ATI drivers?
<HcE> njs12345: http://pastebin.uniformserver.com/pastebin.php?show=29
<njs12345> ah
<njs12345> ok
<Agrajag|gone> Does ATI even make 64-bit drivers?
<HcE> don't remember if I needed to tweak it, I'm getting the old source directly now
<njs12345> you need an even smaller makefile ;)
<HcE> hihi
<Dawson64> Agrajag|gone: I don't think so... but even 2D support would be nice. I can't change above 1024 x 768... I'd like to be able to use 1600 x 1200.
<njs12345> obj-m := itmtouch.o
<njs12345> just that one line
<njs12345> then you do
<njs12345> sudo make -C <kernel source code path> SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<HcE> ok
<ctw> thanks noirequus! Have you done an install on a G3 ... is there anything I should look out for?
<zerokarmaleft> njs12345, are you working on a USB driver?
<njs12345> yeah, I was.. but I think I just finished
<njs12345> I'm not sure about whether the last fix I made will mess it up
<HcE> hihi
<zerokarmaleft> i'm in the middle of writing one too
<noirequus> well, i've not actually installed ubuntu, but my ibook cratered last night and osx wouldnt install in any fashion
<noirequus> so i put YDL on it (i had the disks laying around)
<noirequus> am now torrenting the ubuntu image and gonna put that on
<noirequus> i had no probs with YDL, i just prefer debian
<ctw> what's YDL?
<noirequus> i don't like redhat linux (ydl is based on it), but the rpm hell seems to be fixed with "yum" yellowdog update manager
<noirequus> yellow dog linux www.yellowdoglinux
<noirequus> one of the older ppc linux distros
<marsjays> ah, i finally got my kernel to boot.. but during the startup HAL complained about missing kernel features, anything special i have to compile into the kernel to make HAL work? any patch?
<ctw> well I'm running debian on another machine, so I guess I would prefer ubunu (haven't tried ubuntu yet)
<noirequus> debian rocks
* noirequus was impressed by "yum" tho
<ctw> I just switched recently from suse, and I really like it to..
<noirequus> i like the way i can have apt-get install from source, rather than install precompiled binaries
<ctw> I've mostly used apt-get for binaries so far, but their package manager rocks
<noirequus> apt-get by default installs binaries, but it can be told to compile from source
<ctw> it sounds like we'll be installing ubuntu on ibooks around the same time ... care to exchange e-mails to help each other out in case somthing goes wrong?
<noirequus> what can i say, i've been spoiled by fink
<noirequus> fink on osx rocks
<HcE> njs12345: is the paste-page a bit buggy? I get excactly the same code on your paste and mine
<njs12345> really? exactly?
<HcE> yes
<HcE> 27 and 28 are alike
<HcE> maybe I screwed some way =/
<kent> '7j #ubuntu.se
<Tyche> Apache conf file for apache2 can someone remind me where that is?
<titanfox> in ubuntu, what file contains the information what modules Ubuntu should load during startup ?
<Tyche> Is it the conf.d that has taken its place?
<kent> titanfox, /etc/modules  ?
<HcE> njs12345: thanks for your help, I have to go now! I know it's doable at least :)
<njs12345> ok, fine, well, I tried ;)
<titanfox> kent: in the folder /etc/modules ?
<titanfox> kent : I want to change the SCSI module that ubuntu loads
<titanfox> kent : the one that he loads now (79xx) does not work, sicne I have another adapter (29160N from adaptec)
<kent> titanfox /etc/modules is not a folder, its a file.  I use that to edit which modules gets loaded.
* Se7h ora boas
<titanfox> kent : then how must I edit that file so that it loads the right SCSI module ?
<kent> titanfox, well, do you know what module you want to load instead of 79xx? put that one in there then. There might be a better way though. Debian had some program that configures loading of modules, but i dont know what its called and if its installed on ubuntu.
<titanfox> kent : I dont think that is the right file
<titanfox> kent : that file is only 288 bytes
<Kyaneos> hi
<titanfox> kent : when I boot, I get a modprobe error that the module doesnt exist or something, but /etc/conf does not contain any info about SCSI
<jcoventry> hello
<jcoventry> is anyone able to test a small puzzle game i programmed for x86 linux
<njs12345> jcoventry: OK
<farruinn> titanfox: cat /etc/modules and you'll see that it's a *list* of the modules to be loaded
<jcoventry>  http://www.twilightice.net/~joshuacoventry/linux/
<jcoventry> the puzzle game download link is at that page...
<s0cks_work> Back
<lil_anthony> can someone please tell me the command to type to check and repair a file system on ubuntu?
<noirequus> fsck?
<lil_anthony> i'm trying fsck -a -C /dev/hda but it says bad magic block
<noirequus> how bout "man fsck"
<lil_anthony> how abut it?
<lil_anthony> i read it :)
<jcoventry> njs12345: did you get there?
<noirequus> thats as far as my noodle stretches
<noirequus> sorry
<farruinn> lil_anthony: to use fsck I believe the filesystem needs to be mounted as read only
<lil_anthony> ok it says its not cleanly mounted
<lil_anthony> whatever that means
<socomm> Or bettter yet, not mounted at all.
<njs12345> oh crap, sorry
<njs12345> just let me dl and run it now
<lil_anthony> so do you have to boot into a special mode
<lil_anthony> or what?
<farruinn> lil_anthony: you need to fsck / ?
<socomm> Yes single user mode.
<jcoventry> ok no problem, njs12345
<farruinn> that's done on boot if it needs to be done, right?
<socomm> Or 'Safe Mode' as Ubuntu calls it.
<lil_anthony> i dont know
<jcoventry> isn't there also a safe mode on windows?
<farruinn> socomm: is that single user mode?
<lil_anthony> so how you get into safe mode on ubuntu?
<socomm> Yes that's the actual name for it.
<socomm> Why Ubuntu calls it `safe mode' I'll never know.
<njs12345> it's OK I guess
<farruinn> lil_anthony: sudo `shutdown -F now' I believe
<njs12345> but you need to be able to resize it
<lil_anthony> that forces the shutdown
<jcoventry> does it work, njs12345
<socomm> Anyway anyone how I can get my mouse cursor back to that fancy industrial theme?
<njs12345> works, yes
<jcoventry> can you send a screenshot of it to wackymacs@spymac.com please?
<socomm> Try `shutdown -Fr now'
<njs12345> jcoventry: http://217.155.201.142/~njs/puzzle.png
<farruinn> whenever I use `shutdown -F now' it goes into single user mode... then ctrl-d reboots...
<socomm> All right use `shutdown -F now', that's probably what you want.
<yorkomo> pardon me gents, but where does firefox get installed to?
<socomm> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<scizzo> I wonder if I should try to use hoary
<fulvioo> I havent see a problem on hoary yet
<jcoventry> thanks, njs12345
<fulvioo> im only using for 3 days though
<marsjays> is there _anyone_ who knows how to make the firmware for my 3com wifi adapter load correctly?
<aekold> hi
<socomm> Apparently the MPAA is cracking down on BitTorrent Tracker websites.
<Ribs> again?>
<ions|ubuntu> how do I add vfat support so I can mount a floppy?
<socomm> vfat should be in the stock kernel.
<Ribs> ions|ubuntu: should be there already
<socomm> mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<ions|ubuntu> cat /proc/filesystems did not list it
<socomm> vfat or fat
<socomm> I've compiled my own kernel, so you're on your own.
<ions|ubuntu> hmm anyway to do this w/o having to go in as root?
<aekold> anoyone have xmms segment fault when upgrade to hoary?
<ions|ubuntu> this is not my machine, it's a friend's and they're not going to like anything as complicated as using root to use a floppy
<socomm> aekold: Not here.
<aekold> then, where?
<socomm> I meant it doesn't segfault on my machine.
<aekold> i cant fix it
<aekold> i try to delete all configuration and reinstall but nothing
<socomm> When did you upgrade?
<aekold> today
<socomm> I upgraded like two days ago. This is probably just a temporary bug, upgrade later on to see if the bug goes away.
<aekold> rhythbox says that "there is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"
<aekold> but with totem i can ear mp3s
<socomm> aekold: Join Ubuntu's mailing list and report the probems.
<daniels> aekold: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad gstreamer0.8-mad
<marsjays> please, somebody kick me in the groin.. i've been complaining about my wifi adapter not working for like a week, and now it turns out it was working, i just didn't activate it
<freddy__> hi
<aekold> daniels, thx rhythbox is running well
<daniels> aekold: no worries
<aekold> socomm, not so much to say about the problem
<freddy__> I just wanted to ask what u guys use for timetracking of your different jobs. I used to use gnotime, but cannot install it on ubuntu. Can u refer me to anything like that ?
<aekold> aekold@ubuntu:~ $ xmms
<aekold> Violacin de segmento
<aekold> aekold@ubuntu:~ $
<aekold> violacion de segmento aka segment fault
<aekold> heh
<RubenV> checking for xmlcatalog... not found
<RubenV> configure: error:
<RubenV> *** Ooops, couldn't find xmlcatalog.  Actually this should
<RubenV> *** never happen at this point, which means your system is really broken.
<RubenV> anyone knows this?
<socomm> Install the dev package for that library.
<iz> <freddy__gnotime - utility for tracking and invoicing time spent on projects
<farruinn> freddy__: it's in universe
<freddy__> farruinn: but I cannot get it instlled due to dependencies
<RubenV> socomm: well, I have most libxml dev pkgs
<farruinn> freddy__: this is in hoary then?
<freddy__> farruinn: it says: libgtkhtml3.1-11 (>= 3.1.19)
<freddy__> farruinn: and will not install that due to evolution and others
<socomm> RubenV: Try libxml2-utils xml-core.
<ironwolf> daniels? is evo off of CRACK yes?
<ironwolf> *yet?
<socomm> libxml-catalog-perl
<daniels> ironwolf: not really, keeps crashing for me
<socomm> Evo works for me.
<ironwolf> daniels: any eta?  It's a xorg thing so its you right? ;)
<ironwolf> socomm: are your running latest hoary?
<socomm> dist-upgraded sunday.
<Walcky2> hi all
<ironwolf> socomm: to warty latest or hoary latest?
<socomm> hoary
<ironwolf> socomm: well it seems borked in current hoary. not sure why.
* ironwolf waves to Walcky2
<Walcky2> does anybody try to install mono (or monodevelop) whith de latest hoary packages ?
<daniels> ironwolf: er, evolution?  that's the gnome team's fault ;)
<cenerentola> hi there
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, afaik all of the mono dependencies haven't been updated to 1.04
<cenerentola> can someone help me with the utf-8 thing...
<cenerentola> this kind of things can be changed after installation?
<cenerentola> s/lation//
<JStrike> So. My NVidia kernel module doesn't seem to work with the latest update from hoary. Is this a known issue?
<lifeless> ya4
<Walcky2> zerokarmaleft: ok so I cannot install anything on my new hoary system...:(
<socomm> Reinstall the kernel module.
<cenerentola> jstrike: ask daniels
<JStrike> daniels : ?
<socomm> Hoary uses Xorg, so you'll need to reinstall the  drivers for it.
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, you can build mono from the source tarballs on hoary
<daniels> JStrike: yeah
<JStrike> socomm : I know. I have been using Hoary for a while now with XOrg. This issue just seems to be with the latest XOrg or kernel from hoary
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, a bit more apt-get elbow grease involved but i have mono 1.05 up and running
<Walcky2> zerokarmaleft: arghh ..... I think it will be a hard work
<JStrike> daniels : My NVidia kernel module doesn't seem to work with the latest update from hoary. Apparently you know something about this
<JStrike> Should I roll back the XOrg package or kernel or do something else?
<Walcky2> zerokarmaleft: I don't understand you're last sentence...can U explain it a little bit please ?
<JabberWonkie> Has anyone had issues with Ubuntu accessing Hitachi harddrives on their laptops
<RubenV> JabberWonkie: i think i have a hitachi and it works nicely
<JabberWonkie> Hmm..I got one on my Inspiron 8200 and accessing the hard drive is gawd awful slow.
<JabberWonkie> maybe it's the controller
<RubenV> i have an inspiron 8600 and it doesn't give any problem
<daniels> JStrike: i don't know whether nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-modules-*, or what is at fault; if you could try rolling back your nvidia-glx first and then your linux-restricted-modules package, that would be awesome
<daniels> right now, i just have no clue where it breaks
<JabberWonkie> RubenV: did you have to look for any drivers after install?
<titanfox> I installed the Nvidia Graphics driver, but it says that it is installed correctly, but that my kernel is configured to use rivafsb and that the nvidia module will not load untill I remove the riva module. But where do I edit this >
<RubenV> JabberWonkie: no
<RubenV> atleast not for anything hard disk related
<ironwolf> daniels: aren't you the gnome/xorg team? ;)
<daniels> ironwolf: seb is the one-man gnome team, i am the x team
<JabberWonkie> What modle hitachi do you have?
<tvon> Does anyone know of a fix to the 2.6.9/nvidia-glx issues?
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, to build mono from source tarballs, you have to apt-get the library dependencies (packages ending in -dev)
<tvon> you also need mcs installed
<tvon> to build mcs
<tvon> fyi
<JabberWonkie> Maybe I f&#$ed the install.  I guess I could try again.
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, most of the library dependencies aren't really mentioned at mono-project.com, but if you check the output after running the configure scripts, you'll see which libraries are missing and then grab them with apt-get
<illek> Hi all.  Can anyone enlighten me as to how to see the other partitions on my HD.  I edited fstab and mtab but still see only the Ubuntu partition
<Ribs> illek: They need to be mounted :)
<illek> from a terminal?
<farruinn> illek, or go to the computer place in nautilus
<farruinn> "disks" in the Computer menu on warty
<Walcky2> zerokarmaleft: it was to be a hard work, wasn't it ?
<illek> thats my problem, they don't show up in "Disks"
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, i finished in an hour or so
<Walcky2> zerokarmaleft: you download the mono's tarballs (mono-jit, mono-assembly, mono-mcs, ....) and apt-get the corresponding dependencies (libglib-dev, libc6-dev, ...) before you build them that's right ?
<zerokarmaleft> Walcky2, right
<noirequus> y'all be good
<funky_> hi
<Walcky2> zerokarmaleft: so let's go, I test that immediately....and thanks for your help
<zerokarmaleft> np
<tranceConscious> is there a way to configure my network proxy during the installation of ubuntu?
<mart> tranceConscious: without Alt-F2'ing and setting it in /etc/apt.conf
<mart> tranceConscious: I'd love to know if there is
<tranceConscious> let me try it...
<mart> sorry, /etc/apt/apt.conf
<funky_> whats the name of the console package manager like synaptic ?
<mart> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://wwwcache:8080/";
<mart> funky_: aptitude?
<funky_> yeah
<farruinn> funky_: there's also dselect
<mart> farruinn: you sadist :)
<funky_> farruinn: i know, but i was trying to recall the other
<farruinn> :D
<funky_> thanks anyway :)
<funky_> is there any way to find a broken package ?
<funky_> without using synaptic ?
<funky_> the synaptic filters dont works for me
<funky_> or i dont use them
<tranceConscious> is apt.conf or apt.conf.d cause i find an apt.conf.d in /etc/apt...?!?
<mart> tranceConscious: doesn't exist by default
<mart> /etc/apt/apt.conf
<farruinn> funky_: maybe apt-cache unmet
<mart> does gnome have a gui for saying "cardctl eject"?
<tranceConscious> can you copy paste or send me an apt.conf that has the unstable sources as default???
<mart> tranceConscious: you want to put them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mart> they're probably already in there, just uncomment the lines with "hoary"
<tranceConscious> can someone you copy paste or send me an apt.conf and a sources.list that has the unstable sources as default???
<mart> tranceConscious: one step at a time!
<tranceConscious> there is no apt.conf. i only find apt.conf.d
<mart> tranceConscious:  do you want to use a proxy?
<mart> tranceConscious: if you do, you need to create and apt.conf
<mart> tranceConscious: if you want unstable sources, then you need to modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo> anyone else but me having problems using Rhythmbox in hoary?
<scizzo> (rhythmbox:9582): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<scizzo> etc
<tranceConscious> ok, I need to use a proxy. can you send me an apt.conf to see how to configure the proxy....? and then can you send me a copy of sources.list to see how to configure mine too? [I'm not a total stranger with linux, don't worry] 
<zerokarmaleft> scizzo, is that when you import a folder?
<findeton> hello !
<scizzo> zerokarmaleft: when I try to play
<findeton> I'm having the next problem:
<findeton> $ gcc main.cc  -o exectuable
<findeton> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<neighborlee> is there a unpacker ( like say file roller) that will let you unpack to hidden dir
<findeton> what's the solution?
<farruinn> findeton: apt-get install g++ if you haven't already
<zerokarmaleft> scizzo, well i'm still running warty but i'm running rhythmbox 0.8.8 with no problems
<zerokarmaleft> scizzo, actually sometimes it locks up whenever it plays a new file but i've got the hunch that it's a gstreamer issue and not rhythmbox
<findeton> farruinn: oh dear :)
<findeton> farruinn: I  thought  I only needed gcc :P
<farruinn> g++ is the c++ compiler
<findeton> yeah, but... then why it fails if I use the gcc command ? I don't understand :)
<farruinn> gcc is the c compiler
<farruinn> gnu c compiler
<findeton> well, okay, anyway it works now so thanks you !
<findeton> now I must go, bye !
<scizzo> zerokarmaleft: are you using UTF-8 with X?
<tranceConscious> can someone tell me what should i put in my apt.conf to use a proxie??? [I cant find an apt.conf file in /etc/apt] 
<farruinn> tranceConscious: you must create apt.conf in that directory (e.g. sudo vim /etc/apt/apt.conf)
<farruinn> and if you man apt.conf then search for proxy it will show you how to use a proxy
<farruinn> http::proxy http://[[user] [:pass] @] host[:port] /
<tranceConscious> you mean I should create an empty apt.conf? does man work on the first boot after the 1st installation phaze?
<farruinn> man should work
<farruinn> you could also sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<farruinn> or sudo echo 'http::proxy http://[etc] ' > /etc/apt/apt.conf
<tranceConscious> sudo echo 'http::proxy http://[etc] ' > /etc/apt/apt.conf
<tranceConscious> I was used in using unstable sources in debian. what do i have to comment out now in ubuntu? universe???
<farruinn> replace [etc]  with whatever is applicalbe
<tranceConscious> what is the root password and how do i change it?
<farruinn> ubhuti rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default the root password is disabled in Ubuntu.  Instead use sudo (and your user password).  If you haven't already, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jbroome> Nice :)
<scizzo> this is lovely
<scizzo> I choose to use UTF-8 in locales but when I want to use it in gdm it tells me that sv_SE.UTF-8 does not exists
<scizzo> :)
<Kamion> scizzo: is it in /etc/locale.gen? Did you run 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<scizzo> Kamion: read what I said once again please
<scizzo> "I choose to use UTF-8 in locales...."
<scizzo> so yes...I used dpkg-reconfigure locales
<scizzo> and yes...it is in /etc/locale.gen
<scizzo> the problem I am going to get is that if I do not use UTF-8 then some programs will become weird....GTK2 is using UTF-8 for the strings and so I need UTF-8 to make everything work
<Kamion> scizzo: sorry, wasn't entirely clear to me from what you said, a lot of people get that bit wrong
<Kamion> scizzo: does 'perl -de1' spit out any errors?
<Kamion> or actually make that 'LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8 perl -de1' just to make sure
<Kamion> and drop the 'd' from the perl options, because I suck
<scizzo> no
<Kamion> so it must be an X.org-specific thing
<Kamion> blame daniels :-)
<pusling> where to get .deb-packages for mplayer ? The debian marillat mirror won't work
<pusling> if I choose sarge
<scizzo> Kamion: LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8 perl el gives me nothing
<Kamion> -e1 (one), not l (ell)
<Kamion> but anyway, yeah
<scizzo> sorry yes I ment that
<Kamion> scizzo: might want to file a bug with your version of, um, libx11-6 I think
<scizzo> missed the -
<fuzzix> Holy...!
<fuzzix> hello :)
<scizzo> Kamion: let me check something first
<burnis> Hello :P
<Kamion> scizzo: there've been some similar problems since X.org was introduced; daniels fixed some of them but I think some may still remain
<fuzzix> Anyone got the patience for (hopefully) a quick on regarding oss emulation for an ensoniq? Modules loaded, aliases added but no dice.
<fuzzix> *on warty
<scizzo> Kamion: that is what I am looking at right now
<scizzo> brb
<candyman> waste is not on universe
<candyman> it is gpl, why is it so?
<Kamion> candyman: it's not in Debian, so we didn't get it automatically. anything else in universe is only there because people cared sufficiently
<tuppa> woohoo!
<tuppa> dist-upgrade on hoary just broke my desktop totally!
<candyman> Kamion, thanks
<scizzo> Kamion: so it seems that I know where that error comes from...but now...I get another error...the UTF-8 error is gone
<candyman> so I should compile it myself?
<riley> when i ran a configure script, right after checking for gcc it checked for something called cc, which it said it could not find in $PATH... i searched for cc on synaptic, but could only find things like cccc and cccd... what should i install from synaptic to solve this problem?
<tuppa> anyway
<tuppa> nothing a reboot can't fix ;)
<Kamion> candyman: guess so
<farruinn> riley gcc g++
<Kamion> riley: cc = C compiler; it's the name you'd find it on in ancient Unixes
<Kamion> riley: have you installed gcc?
<candyman> well, they say p2p is a bad thing
<candyman> and it is going to get me to learn how to compile and install stuff myself.
<candyman> thanks, Kamion ;)
<riley> Kamion: yeah i thought i had gcc installed... i'm not sure if i do on this system though
<riley> Kamion: looks like i didn't... must be on my other ubuntu system
<SirFunk> is there a chan for ubuntu ppc?
<Kamion> this one
<scizzo> well...totem kan play files.. :)
<SirFunk> heh
<SirFunk> i think ubuntu is neglecting to turn on the fans in my powerbook.. it gets REALLY HOT
<Kamion> varies rather a lot by model, that does
<Kamion> I'm not sure all of them are supported by the kernel
<SirFunk> that would suck if linux melted my laptop :-D
<Kamion> note that the AlBook basically uses its case as a heatsink; this is normal
<chapter3> i just plopped in the livecd, and it didn't pickup my linksys wireless card, any ideas?
<rtousey> chapter3, which one do you have?
<SirFunk> Kamion: my fans are on like non-stop with OSX
<rtousey> I was just going to ask about that
<SirFunk> and i'm not even sure if they come on at all with linux
<Kamion> SirFunk: feel free to file a bug if it's running radically hotter than Mac OS or whatever, though. Make sure to include a tarball of /proc/device-tree
<chapter3> the 802.11b one, pcmcia
<Kamion> there are some tunable parameters for the fans in /proc
<SirFunk> Kaloz: hmmm... ok
<SirFunk> oopse
<fuzzix> dmesg: unable to register OSS PCM device 0:0
<fuzzix> unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0
<SirFunk> Kamion: i mean.. i'll cehck that out
<riley> Kamion: thanks, that did it
<scizzo> fuzzix: do you have a webcam?
* Kamion tries to remember where the fan drivers live in the kernel source
<rtousey> chapter3, take a look at linuxquestions.org/hcl
<fuzzix> scizzo: Just occured to me too!
<chapter3> k
<Kamion> SirFunk: what kind of powerbook?
<SirFunk> 1st gen 12" g4
<rtousey> now, does ubuntu include madwifi drivers? for my linksys card?
<rtousey> maybe in universe?
<fuzzix> scizzo: You reckon unplugging it will help?
<fuzzix> Never really use it
<Kamion> rtousey: yes, though not in the installer yet
<Kamion> we'll have them in the installer for hoary though, it should be done tomorrow or so
<scizzo> fuzzix: it helped for me
<Kamion> SirFunk: refer to http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2004/12/msg00067.html
<rtousey> Kamion, but it is in universe?
<scizzo> fuzzix: because the USB sound overwrites everything
<Kamion> rtousey: no, it's in restricted, and should be installed by default
<rtousey> Kamion, oh
<scizzo> fuzzix: try to unplug it and restart or something
<fuzzix> scizzo: I'll give it a shot - thanks
<Kamion> rtousey: the live CD is ... a bit different in warty
<scizzo> fuzzix: it might help if you just inplug it
<fuzzix> I'll try a reboot - need to get it warking on boot anyway
<fuzzix> *working
<SirFunk> Kamion: hmm... /sys/devices/temperatures does not exist
<Kamion> SirFunk: are any therm* drivers actually loaded?
<scizzo> fuzzix: it would work...you just need to find that one little module to rmmod.. :P
<SirFunk> Kamion: one sec
<rtousey> Kamion, excellent, thanks
<rtousey> Kamion, what do you mean, about the live cd?
<chapter3> anybody fixed the xmms/horay issue yet btw?
<SirFunk> Kamion: nope, none loaded
<Kamion> rtousey: the warty live CD isn't necessarily a good metric of what an installed system supports, unfortunately; we're working on fixing that for hoary
<rtousey> Kamion, i installed from the install cd
<SirFunk> Kamion: when i try to load them it says "no such device"
<Kamion> rtousey: oh, sorry, I confused you with chapter3
<Kamion> SirFunk: did you try all of them?
<rtousey> Kamion, so, the drivers should already be there...i can just put in the card and go!
<rtousey> Kamion, a common mistake
<Kamion> rtousey: in theory :-)
<SirFunk> Kamion: yeah there's only 2
<rtousey> Cool, you guys have another convert
<chapter3> btw, is there a horay livecd yet?
<Kamion> SirFunk: therm_adt746x and therm_windtunnel, right?
<Kamion> SirFunk: sounds like your board isn't supported by the version of the kernel you're running ...
<Kamion> at least the fans on it
<SirFunk> Kamion: that blows
<SirFunk> i wonder if any kernel supports it
<Kamion> it's possible 2.6.9 fixes it. please send tarball of /proc/device-tree and it'll be possible to tell
<SirFunk> Kamion: i'm using 2.6.9
<Kamion> d'oh :)
<SirFunk> yeah
<Kamion> SirFunk: then definitely file a bug
<SirFunk> ok, where do i do that.. i'm pretty new to ubuntu
<Kamion> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<zerokarmaleft> are the stock ubuntu kernels configured for QoS networking?
<mAIJK> Hi, I have installed KDE @ ubuntu. But when i try to use synaptic or something like that it says that my root password is wrong. I have tried gksudo and so on. It works with fluxbox and gnome
<hawk16> sup
<hawk16> yo how i use the livecd to install ubuntu
<Hikaru79> You don;t
<Hikaru79> *don
<Hikaru79> *don't
<Kamion> zerokarmaleft: CONFIG_NET_QOS is enabled; some of the classifiers are modules you'd have to load
<Hikaru79> I can't spell -_-;;
<fuzzix> Good stuff :)
<hawk16> heh
<Hikaru79> hawk16, use the Install CD
<hawk16> thing is
<Hikaru79> Free download just like the LiveCD
<hawk16> my windows cd broke in half
<hawk16> so i really have nothing
<Hikaru79> o_o
<hawk16> to download it with
<Kamion> unfortunately the installation stuff wouldn't fit on the live CD
<Riddell> mAIJK: KDE doesn't work with sudo yet, you will need to set a root password with `sudo passwd` on the command line
<Hikaru79> Well, what are you connecting to IRC from?
<Kamion> can't you download it using the live CD itself? you can mount a hard disk to put the image on ...
<hawk16> LiveCD
<hawk16> im on LiveCD
<Hikaru79> Why not download through LiveCD? I think it has CD-burning software
<Hikaru79> Installed.
<hawk16> what will it save to?
<lamont_r> you pretty much need a second cdrom before you can run on livecd and burn another
<mAIJK> ridell What do u mean? (newbie)
<hawk16> i have 2
<hawk16> cd roms
<hawk16> both are burners
<lamont_r> then you should have no problems burning.
<hawk16> but i mean
<hawk16> dosent it have to save to something?
<lamont_r> apt-get from http sources is b0rked on the livecd though (known)
<farruinn> hawk16: mount your harddrive
<hawk16> ok
<hawk16> use page file?
<hawk16> btw does ubuntu have that gay password screen with half-naked ugly people?
<Kamion> that's not the default.
<chapter3> btw, is there a horay livecd yet?
<hawk16> ok good
<GotD0t> chapter3: nope, not till april ;-)
<Kamion> it's certainly on its way, I'm not sure if there's been an official test release yet
<hawk16> i dont want half-naked ugly people on my password screen
<Kamion> there'll be a test release long before April
<chapter3> darn, i would like to run the livecd and have it work with my linksys wireless card :\
<GotD0t> that would be silly Kamion
<jbroome> I prefer full-naked
<Kamion> interesting, a fair number of the complaints were about the people being excessively good-looking (=> not ordinary people)
<hawk16> yea but there ugly
<Kamion> GotD0t: which people?
<hawk16> and theres a guy
<hawk16> so its worse
<Kamion> anyway the login screen argument is SO three months ago
<Kamion> GotD0t: er, I meant "which would be silly?"
<fuzzix> Someone say naked?
<chapter3> so has anybody sucessfully gotten the livecd to work with a linksys wireless card?
<hawk16> lol
<hawk16> yo
<hawk16> can i get a windows game to work with linux
<hawk16> is that possible?
<jbroome> whcih game?
<hawk16> world of warcraft
<GotD0t> Kamion: a live cd of an unstable distribution
<Kamion> GotD0t: it will happen; these things have to be tested, especially since the live CD is being rearchitected for hoary
<Kamion> you can't just say "ta-daaah!" at the final release date and expect it all to work with no user testing
<GotD0t> Kamion: oh? how so?
<Kamion> hardware detection being brought into line with the installer by dint of both using the same code
<GotD0t> Kamion: gotcha
<Kamion> there's stuff on the wiki about it I think, since it's been discussed at the conference
<Kamion> basically we take the first half of the installer and use it to bring up a live CD environment
<GotD0t> Kamion: that sounds good
<chapter3> so has anybody sucessfully gotten the livecd to work with a linksys wireless card?
<hawk16> is it possible to run World of Warcraft on ubuntu
<GotD0t> hawk16: only one way to find out ;-)
<Readis> Howdy all...
<hawk16> i got liquid cooling :)
<jose_luis1mx> join#torreon
<jose_luis1mx> join #torreon
<hawk16> its fun having liquid cooling
<hawk16> my cpu is at 3.86ghz and is running at 28c
<tranceConscious> I do a sudo passwd root and create a password. I then do su - and when it asks for the password i enter the password i just created and works fine. But when in the graphical login I try root and same password as before, it returns to asking for the username. what is going on. can someone help???
<hawk16> hmm
<farruinn> tranceConscious: are you trying to login to gnome as root?
<hawk16> i don't know much about graphical user interface linux
<farruinn> from gdm
<hawk16> im a server guy
#ubuntu 2004-12-26
<Tyche> any apache experts out there?
<jbroome> Tyche: it can't hurt to go ahead and ask
<Tyche> I can goto localhost and it works.
<Tyche> I type in the ip address from another machine on the network...and no go.
<scizzo> Tyche: internal network?
<jbroome> iptables running?
<Tyche> jbroome: I don't know about iptables
<Tyche> Scizzo: Yes, internal network
<scizzo> Tyche: you trying to access it from another internal machine?
<Tyche> Yea
<scizzo> hmmm
<Tyche> i don't understand that apache2-default. Can I delete that folder and put my files in the /var/www/
<marcellus> Does anyone know where one can find a "transcode" package?
<marcellus> Tyche: look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<mAIJK> How do I do to install Torsmo? Running KDE @ ubuntu
<marcellus> apt-get install torsmo ?
<mAIJK> Couldn't find package torsmo
<mAIJK> It said
<cardador> mAIJK: use synaptic. go to computer > syst conf > synaptic
<intinig> what user does apache2 run as?
<Tyche> scizzo - jbroome: don't ask...but, it helps if you type in the right ip address to the apache server. =)
<mAIJK> cardador, Can't find it there either :(
<Tyche> scizzo - jbroome: mine and the server are 1 off and I was typing the ip address for the machine that I was on.... duh.
<marcellus> mAIJK: what does  apt-cache search torsmo  say
<mAIJK> nothing
<mAIJK> I have installed webmin for samba, how do I start it? localhost and a port # or what? ;)
<cardador> mAIJK: do you know how to had universe to your repository?
<Tyche> cardador: I have universe and marilatt and searched for torsmo and it didn't come up.
<crunchie> hey peeps, just installed ubuntu 4.10 ;)
<mAIJK> cardador, I fixxed that yesterday when I used fluxbox.
<cardador> Tyche: and do you have multiverse?
<crunchie> am i right in thinking its not optimised for my athlon XP until i upgrade the kernel to a 686 kernel?
<Tzigane> Hi =)
<Tzigane> Does anyone know how to re-enable xft for epiphany/firefox in Hoary?
<Tzigane> Also.. How about that missing typeahead feature in Epiphany?  Any way to restore it?
<Tzigane> Nice... Looks like gaim's still crashing
<Tzigane> Did anyone answer?  I missed it =)
<JanC> Tzigane: nobody answered  :)
<Tzigane> JanC: Okay =)
<confrey> hi everybody
<Tzigane> Hi =)
<confrey> how can I obtain debian menu in gnome menu? is it possible? the menu package is installed, I'd like to see all menu debian's voices in my  gnome menu
<Tzigane> confrey: Not sure, I'm afraid
<Tzigane> jdub: Hi =)
<dataw0lf|w> hello everyone.
<jdub> morning
<arthur> wxPython isn't present on Ubuntu?
<Tzigane> jdub: How go things in the high-and-mighty world of Ubuntu's employment?
<trans_err> I need to make a DOS boot disk on a CD and to include a BIOS updater, any hints?
<trans_err> Any known ISOs?
<crunchie> trans_err, http://www.bootdisk.com/
<BockBilbo> does warty installation cd have a rescue mode?
<BockBilbo> ??
<Tzigane> BockBilbo: You can sorta use something rescue-ish if you switch to another vt
<BockBilbo> Tzigane, whats is vt?
<BockBilbo> :S
<snerfu> alt_f2
<BockBilbo> see.. i just need to repair grub
<Tzigane> Virtual terminal =) Use alt-F2
<snerfu> err +
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> ohh
<Tzigane> Or f3
<Tzigane> or 4
<Tzigane> Whatever works =)
<BockBilbo> ohh
<confrey> how can I obtain debian menu in gnome menu? is it possible? the menu package is installed, I'd like to see all menu debian's voices in my  gnome menu
<BockBilbo> Tzigane, and how do i restore grub using the vt??
<Tzigane> BockBilbo: Well, once you're there, do something like...
<Tzigane> BockBilbo: mkdir /target; mount /dev/hda# /target; cd /target; chroot .;
<trans_err> does ubuntu include a loop device? mount -t vfat -o loop SOME.IMG /mnt reports a lack of /dev/loop#
<Tzigane> (Where the # is the partition number of your root device)
<Tzigane> Then you can use that system to fix it
<Tzigane> trans_err: modprobe loop
<Kamion> trans_err: modprobe loop
<Tzigane> Hehe
<trans_err> got it
<trans_err> thanks
<BockBilbo> thanks Tzigane
<BockBilbo> i guess once i do that
<mAIJK> I cant't change etc/apt/sources.list. no permissions, how should i do??
<BockBilbo> i will have to execute update-grub
<BockBilbo> right??
<Tzigane> mAIJK: Use sudo
<Tzigane> BockBilbo: That's right
<mAIJK> i use kde
<mAIJK> sudo is an unknown command
<mAIJK> ;)
<Tzigane> mAIJK: Bring up a terminal, type 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' :P
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> brb
<mAIJK> sudo vi /etc/apt/sorces.list
<confrey> bye to everybody... sleeping..
<mAIJK> Tzigane, unkown command. I run KDE, sudo won't work then?
<mAIJK> su instead?
<Riddell> mAIJK: sudo will work on the command line fine
<monoxide> hi everyone, i have been trying to install ubuntu, but the installer seems to stop loading...
<gen> at what point
<mAIJK> vi: command not found
<monoxide> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<farruinn> mAIJK: use vim, if /usr/bin/vi exists it just points to vim anyway
<gen> monoxide, sounds like a definite bad burn
<gen> did you md5sum the cd and match up
<monoxide> no, but it is an orig cd
<gen> still sounds like a bad copy for sure
<monoxide> :(
<monoxide> well im on dialup, so i cant download the cd...
<gen> only have 1 cd?
<monoxide> 2, the install cd and the live cd
<gen> live work ok?
<crunchie> im trying to install the nvidia nforce audio driver,but it needs kernel source installed, so i did but it still cant find it?any ideas?
<candyman_> I am using an ubuntu installation in English, having configured the keyboard as Spanish (I have sundeadkeys and Eliminate Deadkeys)
<candyman_> But I still get no accents
<candyman_> ee works fine though
<monoxide> i havn't tried on the computer i am trying to install on, but yes it does work
<gen> you should try on the one you are attempting to install to also
<monoxide> ok, will do that now
<gen> if you want i can send you a copy (burned) that will work fine guaranteed
<gen> of the i386 version
<Bait-Fish> Hello all. You've got a *nix/ubuntu newbie here looking for some help.  I've been looking for info on how to mount a ramdisk to use for a Squid cache instead of a hard drive.  Running Ubuntu v2.5.x.  Any pointers?
<monoxide> well the live cd wont work on it either... hangs just after loading GRUB
<candyman_> any #ubuntu-er with Spanish keyboarding but English setup?
<gen> monoxide, odd. what kind of hardware
<monoxide> but i checked the memory and it only has 16MB and the installer says it need 32MB... :(
<monoxide> its only and old 486
<gen> yikes...no way
<monoxide> lol
<gen> definite wrong distro for that
<monoxide> just an old box i had lying around that i thought i would test it on
<thully> I have a question - what sound server does Ubuntu hoary use currently?
<monoxide> thats not the box i wanted to install it on finnaly... but i suppose i cant even test it on that
<gen> monoxide, can't really help you. that hardware is too old
<monoxide> yea.
<monoxide> oh well
<gen> thully, xorg
<Tyche> cardador: What is multiverse? Different from Universe.
<monoxide> hmm... oh well suppose il have to install it on the p4 and whatever happens happens.
<monoxide> thanks anyway :)
<gen> yep.
<trans_err> how can I force the agpgart module to NOT load at boot?
<monoxide> multiverse is many universes existing side by side.... at least im fairly sure thats right
<cardador> Tyche: it has some extra packages that are not on universe
* monoxide shuts up :P
<Bait-Fish> Any tips on setting up a ramdisk in Warty? ;-)
<ubhuti> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<JanC> ubhuti : and now call the doctor ?  :-p
<ubhuti> JanC: Parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mAIJK> su, then "vim /etc/apt/sources.list" -- vim is installed.. Command not found it say
<Tyche> cardador: Is that on wiki to setup? or is it the same as universe, just multiverse?
<candyman_> aaeoi  ieoamiguito
<candyman_> damn
<Tyche> cardador: No worries...got it working.
<Tyche> What is the best way to have a graphical remote of my ubuntu server?
<farruinn> Tyche: I believe that xnest is what you're looking for, but I don't know much about it
<jbroome> Tyche: vnc over ssh?
<toxickore> mako: what's up dude!
<mAIJK> I have installed webmin for samba, how do I start it? localhost and a port # or what? ;)
<jbroome> localhost:10000
<thully> I was asking what sound server Ubuntu hoary uses - not what X server
<wasabi> Is there a file on ubuntu someplace to say that it is ubuntu
<wasabi> and what the dist is?
<wasabi> such as /etc/debian_version
<xevil> is anyone else having problems with USB periphials working only on an intermittent basis?  For example my scanner will work one minute, then 30 minutes later I'll get an IO error when I try to use it... this is with 2.6.8 kernel
<Kosai> wasabi: /etc/issue.net does that for me, but doesn't seem very reliable.
<toxickore> which one is the ubuntu's root password?
<scizzo> toxickore: there is no root user
<scizzo> toxickore: the installation tells you to use sudo
<scizzo> toxickore: sudo apt-get install something
<symoon> toxickore, the same as the first registred suer
<jbroome> as does the FAQ
<symoon> user
<toxickore> symoon: ohhhhh i see...
<scizzo> symoon: what?
<symoon> "the same"
<symoon> i mean sudo
<mAIJK> lol,I typed in the wrong pw when I should connect to webmin so now i get acces denied for localhost :o
<symoon> sudo asks you the first registred user pass
<__learner__> can tell me a good ftp client for ubuntu.
<Readis> There is a root user, but you need bring it out from the background
<Kosai> __learner__: gftp.
<jbroome> gftp is nice
<scizzo> __learner__: lftp
<__learner__> tx
<thully> does anybody know what the current gnome sound server in hoary is?  has it been changed in the last few weeks?
<scizzo> __learner__: learn lftp...trust me..you will like it when you learn how to use it
<symoon> is there a issue with localized firefox packets ?
<__learner__> I want an easy prog.
<scizzo> __learner__: lftp is easy
<symoon> i installed the rigth one, but interface is still in english
<Readis> I use the cmd prompt ftp... its easy...
<Tyche> farruinn & jbroome: What would be the ideal way to do it?
<__learner__> a very easy one. I just need to upload and download some files from one server.
<scizzo> __learner__: lftp is easy and powerful
<scizzo> __learner__: lftp -u username -p port address
<scizzo> __learner__: type in the password
<symoon> maybe you mean graphical by easy
<__learner__> does lftp has a gui?
<symoon> or ever lftp user:pass@server
<scizzo> __learner__: no...
<symoon> even
<__learner__> yes, GUI's make everything easyer.
<scizzo> __learner__: you don't need gui
<scizzo> __learner__: why would a gui be easier?
<__learner__> I know I don't need, but I like them.
<scizzo> __learner__: have you even tried lftp ?
<farruinn> Tyche: I don't know how, but if you post to the ubuntu-users list I know there's someone that does exactly what you're talking about
<__learner__> because I would just drag and drop files to and from the server
<symoon> are firefox localisation packages working ?
<__learner__> no, but I will.
<Readis> YOu could see if Bear is avalible for ftp...
<crunchie> anyone else here have nforce2 audio in ubuntu?
<symoon> __learner__, you can use the ftp mode of gnome
<__learner__> how can I do that?
<scizzo> __learner__: so...drag and drop is more trustful then typing: put filename or even get filename
<__learner__> it's just easyer.
<symoon> __learner__, file / connect to a server
<TTilus> warty installed happily but when login screen was supposed to appear, I only got rubbish on the screen
<TTilus> mouse cursor is there and moves fine
<TTilus> how do I get console?
<symoon> TTilus, my dad had the same issue
<symoon> TTilus, ctrl alt f1
<symoon> he had to do upgrades
<__learner__> I think gptpo will do the job for me.
<TTilus> symoon: tried, no response
<__learner__> gftp, not gptpo
<TTilus> symoon: upgrades on sw or hw?
<symoon> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
* scizzo *shrug*
<symoon> ubuntu setup propose to upgrade
<toxickore> how can i start my network card?
<toxickore> i get some permission denied messages
<scizzo> toxickore: sudo ifup ethX
<TTilus> toxickore: remember sudo
<toxickore> TTilus:
<toxickore> TTilus: the problem is that i don't know how to use sudo
<TTilus> toxickore: console window
<symoon> toxickore, sudo 'what you wanted to type as root'
<scizzo> toxickore: sudo....put it like this "su do"
<TTilus> toxickore: prefix commands with "sudo"
<toxickore> TTilus: oh... then that's easy
<toxickore> scizzo: thanks
<scizzo> sudo - execute a command as another user
<symoon> HELP are firefox localisation packages working ?
<crunchie> how can i tell which alias ubuntu uses for my sound card?
<TTilus> I'm still at the starting point
<TTilus> how to get console
<TTilus> ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt help
<symoon> TTilus, Ctrl+Alt+F[1..6] 
<scizzo> TTilus: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<scizzo> TTilus: F7 is X
<scizzo> 1 - 6 is console
<scizzo> at least standard
<TTilus> yes, I'm aware of that, I'm not complete newbie
<toxickore> damn.. Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<TTilus> It just doesn't work
<farruinn> TTilus, did you install openssh-server on the machine?
<symoon> toxickore, dmesg | grep eth0
<symoon> in order to check your nic has been identified
<farruinn> TTilus: if you did you could ssh into it
<toxickore> it's identified
<TTilus> farruinn: don't have network on that yet :(
<farruinn> TTilus: ok
<toxickore> symoon: it is identified as eth0
<saintshakajin> hi all
<__learner__> gftp is great. Have a very nice feature: comparing windows. It compares your local files and the remote files. And tell you what files are different or missing etc. Thats exactly what I needed to update a site. Tx a lot people!
<jbroome> yup
<symoon> :)
<Tyche> mAIJK: You there still?
<GotD0t> ahh, im in a bind... i have a project that i commited to at the beginning of the semester for my history class and i said i was going to make a computer game. i was planning on using VB because its very easy to make a decent looking GUI in a few minutes, but now i don't have windows on my comp at all which makes development a tad difficult. anybody know of any language that i can develop in linux with a quick and easy gui tool?
<saintshakajin> someone is using backports with its Warty?
<TTilus> Can I do some jitterburg during boot and have ubuntu _not_ try to start X?
<mAIJK> Tyche, yes?
<Riddell> GotD0t: kdevelop and ruby
<symoon> toxickore, try to install etherconf
<symoon> then launch it
<toxickore> symoon: okay dude
<Tyche> mAIJK: I just installed webmin and was wondering what the default user/password is. I have tried all sorts of combos and it isn't letting m.e
<GotD0t> Riddell: could i run it from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<scizzo> GotD0t: anjuta
<GotD0t> scizzo: whats that?
<Tyche> mAIJK: Just trying to get into it now, I think I have been blocked.
<mAIJK> Tyche, I got Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1 because I typed wrong 3 times
<Riddell> GotD0t: nope
<GotD0t> Riddell: darn
<scizzo> http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<GotD0t> scizzo: thanks
<Tyche> mAIJK: LOL, me too.
<big> so i got
<big> http://www.homestarrunner.com/main2.html
<__learner__> can I use Kdevelop under Gnome?
<jdub> __learner__: sure
<Quest-Master> __learner__: Anjuta is much better than KDevelop.. trust me
<toxickore> scizzo: how do i install the package from the cd
<__learner__> jdub, some guys told me it wasn't possible.
<big> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/doodoocaca.php
<symoon> shame on me... a firefox window was still opened...
<__learner__> Anjuta. Does it have a GUI designer? I just love borland C++ Builder GUI.
<Quest-Master> It has almost the exact same amount of features, and KDevelop is really slow
<symoon> __learner__, it uses glade i think
<big> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/noises.php
<Quest-Master> __learner: You can use Glade for that, yeah.
<__learner__> what is glade?
<big> ??
<Quest-Master> __learner__: GUI designer.
<yorkomo> pardon me, but where can I find the ubuntu background with the topless ladies and dude?
<__learner__> I'll read a little abou t it. talk to you soon.
<Quest-Master> __learner__: If you are intent on using KDevelop, just apt-get for it. It'll install the kde-libs and base itself.
<JanC> yorkomo: ubuntu-calendar
<big> http://www.stateofoddity.com/index.php?page=pages/cartoons/cartoonseveryone
<__learner__> what about anjuta. can it be installed via apt?
<Quest-Master> Sure, __learner
<big> ??
<farruinn> yorkomo: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<jbroome> __learner__: apt-cache search anjunta
<GotD0t> can i run an app developed in anjuta from a LiveCD?
<big> me?
<farruinn> is big a bot?
<big> ty
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: Probably not. Why not do an HD-install?
<__learner__> I tried eclipse, but I didn't like it. It is actually very slow on my system. And I couldn't understand the pugins system very well.
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: You can try though.
<GotD0t> Quest-Master: because i have to run it from a school computer...
<Quest-Master> __learner: I didn't like Eclipse either.
<Quest-Master> GotD0t: No idea then, sorry. :(
<toxickore> scizzo: ready.... my network is up
<toxickore> scizzo: it was just a matter of making ifcon etho up && dhclient
<scizzo> toxickore: aa...ok
<Readis> Tyche: If it has not been answered yet, there is a HOWTO in the forums that shows how to get webmin running
<__learner__> what do you recommend, anjuta or Kdevelop? For a begginer in linux (not in programming or C++) like me. Used to Windows Visual programming tools. (AKA borland C++ Builder/ C++ delphi)
<yorkomo> farruinn, that doesn't seem to work :(
<farruinn> sudo apt-get ubuntu-calendar ?
<Readis> sudo apt-get install ...
<farruinn> right, that
<yorkomo> hrm
<yorkomo> wait, trying with synapic
<farruinn> anyway, however you install it, the package is ubuntu-calendar
<__learner__> what about vdkbuilder. Have you heard of it? Looks pretty like BCB.
<Readis> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<yorkomo> riiight
<yorkomo> thanks all for the help
<yorkomo> and how do I run it now?
<gen> bob the builder
<JanC> just select it as default background
<symoon> yorkomo, right click in backgrond
<symoon> set background
<JanC> and don't forget to update it every month  ;-)
<yorkomo> ahhhh
<yorkomo> I see
<yorkomo> hawt
<scizzo> night all
<symoon> good night
<Readis> later
<TTilus> now i got it, ESC to get to grub menu and select "recovery mode"
<warty> hey all. I installed XP again and it overwrote grub. I've mounted my warty partition from the livecd, now how do I reinstall grub?
<pepsi> whorey
<bur[n] er> mrwarty: chroot to your ubuntu install
<bur[n] er> and run grub-install again
<mrwarty> hrmm it's having problems
<mrwarty> I did a mount -o bind /proc /mnt/warty/proc
<mrwarty> but i still get permission denied to /dev/null
<yorkomo> is there a place i can go where it will tell me where to find dependencies?
<yorkomo> mplayer-k6:
<yorkomo>   Depends: libartsc0 but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<yorkomo>   Depends: libfribidi0 but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed
<yorkomo>   Depends: libggi2 but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<yorkomo>   Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<yorkomo>   Depends: libungif4g but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<yorkomo> I don't know where to find these at
<jbroome> apt-get didn't/wouldn't pull them in for you?
<Quest-Master> Why mplayer-k6?
<yorkomo> no
<yorkomo> Quest-Master, because I have an amd athlon xp in the system
<mrwarty> burner: any ideas?
<symoon> yorkomo, which line did you add in you sources.list ?
<yorkomo> is that not right?
<Quest-Master> Oh
<bur[n] er> /dev/null???
<jbroome> athlons are k7s i think
<bur[n] er> wtf you need that for?
<yorkomo> symoon, I did it through synaptic
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get update
<symoon> ya but which line ?
<Quest-Master> Did you do that yorkomo?
<symoon> beaceuse mplayer is not present in ubuntu
<Quest-Master> After adding the sources through Synaptic?
<bam> any ideas on if there's a way to install ubuntu with being able to boot from CD ?
<pusling> how much discspace does a minimum ubuntu need?
<symoon> 2go
<bur[n] er> mrwarty: just chroot to /dev/hda1 (or whatever is /) and then run grub-install /dev/hda1 (or whatever is /)
<thenuke> the normal install takes about 2gigs
<yorkomo> Quest-Master, yeah, I updated...
<symoon> 2GB sorry (french habits)
<yorkomo> I thought I did
<vladster> I an currently downloading ubuntu for testing purposes, can anyone give me the skinny on it?
<yorkomo> doesn't reload update them?
<mrwarty> i'm still getting permission denied
<symoon> but with 2GO, there is little place left
<mrwarty> and /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<yorkomo> ok
* vladster finishing a pint of AB-
<yorkomo> did the apt-get update
<yorkomo> still can't find those dependencies
<pusling> symoon: okay.. Have made a 2 gig file to test a program called qemu (a vmware lookalike, but gpl)
<Quest-Master> There's another VMware lookalike, Bochs, but it runs WinXP like crap
<symoon> exactly 1.8GB
<mrwarty> doh im a moron
<mrwarty> i mounted proc instead of dev ;)
<bur[n] er> rright
<mrwarty> thanks
<bur[n] er> what livecd are you using?
<mrwarty> warty
<bur[n] er> you can prolly just do 'mount /dev/hda1'
<bur[n] er> i've never used it ;)
<bur[n] er> but it's based on morphix... 'sudo su' to become root
<bur[n] er> then 'mount /dev/hda1'
<mrwarty> burner: no, it needs access to /dev/null
<mrwarty> so you have to bind the chroots dev to the livecds dev
<thully> how do you add files to a burned CD-R in Ubuntu using nautilus-cd-burner?
<vladster> will ubuntu work on a Asus Terminator K7 with an athlon t-bird 1.333MHz with 512 megs of ram?
<pusling> vladster: probably - almost certain
<bur[n] er> u do?
<bur[n] er> odd
<bur[n] er> i've never had to do that before, but whatever works
<vladster> I had a hard time getting the raw debian install to see the onboard video chip
<TTilus> vladster: could be that every bit and piece of the hw is not supported but it really should work
<vladster> I got gentoo to work on it but I was wondering since the power is relativly low that I could use flux as the window manager
<thully> any clue w/adding files to a CD?
<vladster> Trying to keep the resources relatively lean
<ssam> is there a way to remove a package without removing everything that depends on it?
<symoon> why ?
<pusling> vladster: then why are you changing to ubuntu with gnome and ...
<symoon> note : ubuntu-base is only a meta-package
<ssam> i want to build gstreamer from source
<vladster> also is the version of sudo that is bundled with functional, the version that is with gentoo is crippled and will not work
<symoon> ah y
<ssam> to get aac working
<symoon> i don't remember exactly
<mojo> the new nvidia-glx and nvidia-common does not fix 686 segfault issue, any got it worked?
<symoon> but i known there is a way to create dummy packages
<symoon> whose role is only to satisfy dependencies
<ssam> but synaptic wants to remove things like gnome-panel
<vladster> I have been getting the same seg error messages in unreal tournament
<ssam> is there a nodeps option like rpm
<mojo> ssam: if I were u, I just download the src package, edit the dsc and remove the dep, then make the deb package from it, easy
<mojo> ssam: yes there is, I just cant remember it, please ask 'pitti' , he knos
<mojo> ssam: yes there is, I just cant remember it, please ask 'pitti' , he knows
<ssam> how do i get the src package? (new to the debian style of doing stuff)
<vladster> set up your apt_get repository to get the source repositories
<vladster> I forgot where it is , I dont have my server booted up
<vladster> God that thing is loud, I think one or two of the fans are going
<ssam> in the repositorys setting in synaptic i have the deb-src ones ticked
<ssam> i have a silent via mini itx
<vladster> I have an old bx stuffed in a pavillion case with 4 fans
<__learner__> I'll try anjuta
<vladster> Learner?
<vladster> and in the tp learner
<vladster> as in*
<ssam> after having a fanless imac its hard to tolerate to much noise
<symoon> ssam, turn off your fans ;p
<vladster> I have eight hard drives in my server
<__learner__> wow
<vladster> four scsi
<ssam> i dont have any :-)
<vladster> I have to get rid of the heat
<arctick> anyone know what the deal with snes9x is? i try to install the frontend and it says snes9x is not installable
<__learner__> I have one poor Hd on my local machine. And I have no server...
<__learner__> I had the same problem with snes9x. I installed zsnes and it worked perfectly.
<vladster> I have two desktops running and one server and a firewall
<jbroome> two servers, two desktops and a laptop
<__learner__> my snes9x is commandline only. Hey, Do you know how to install GBA emulator on ubuntu?
* vladster considers putting server in a closet in the attic
<jbroome> the noise-cancelling headphones help. :)
<ssam> headless mini itx, powerbook, wireless network
<vladster> learner: you ever play terminus?
<arctick> any good linux programs for gba?
<arctick> emulators that is
<ssam> is terminus a space sim?
<vladster> yup
<vladster> been active on the terminus point server for almost five years
<Kamion> mojo: the new nvidia-* is just a sync to newer kernel version, not much in the way of functional change
<big> ho need help?
<ssam> i played that ages ago, it was quite fun
<buns> installing realplayer but missing some lib files : libgtk-x11-2.0.so, libatk-1.0.so, libpango-.1.0.so, libpangorx-1.0.so. What package do I need to instal to get the missing lib
<vladster> cait is still active
<vladster> I play as a pirate
<vladster> known as captain blood
<jbroome> arrrrr
<vladster> the point version server you can build bases now
<arctick> how does bochs compare to vmware?
<crunch> ubuntu has suddenly started freezin at hotplug :( is there a log that i can look at to see why?
<vladster> Most of the time I am busting dust bunnies all over the place until they swarm on me
<ssam> crunch, does unplugging all your usb stuff help?
<symoon> arctick, as far i remember, vmware is a virtualizer, bochs a emulator
<vladster> ssam: go to http://www.terminuspoint.com and get the skinny
<vladster> there is also a forum site as well
<crunch> ssam, only usb is a mouse, it was fine before has just suddenly started hanging after a reboot
<ssam> if i unplug my mouse and keyboard then the boot completes
<symoon> can somebody confirm the grub version of warty is not up to date in order to use splashimage ?
<crunch> i'l give it a go, if it works, see u in 3 ;)
<matlads> hello, any chance that ubuntu will release update cds for warty?
<Readis> You will probably be able to do it with an apt-get later on...
<matlads> i have several machines that are offline, and that cd comes in very handy
<__learner__> can I use GRUB in graphic mode. I have seen some distros using that and I think it is very cool.
<ssam> the installer gets updates if it can find a network (found my wireless)
* vladster burns the warty cd.
<symoon> __learner__, i have the same question :)
<symoon> apparently no : http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/ :(
<matlads> the last I checked, the updates alone are nearly 400MB. It would be cool if these were on an update cd
<Quest-Master> __learner: That is cool.
<Quest-Master> I wish Ubuntu could do that.
<surrounder> hi all, I was wondering if there is a way to remove ipv6 support...it causes for example firefox to resolve very slowly even if I disable it in firefox...
<Quest-Master> You should ask for it in the next release.
<jbroome> Has anyone had ubuntu *not* be able to find the boot loader after the first reboot after install?
<matlads> does anyone know how I can make such an update cd myself?
<Quest-Master> Nope.
<jbroome> I'll probably swap out the drive to see if that has anything to do with it
<matlads> jbroome, not for me
<vladster> updates can be done while you sleep if you don't have a broadband connection
<ssam> can you do one machine and find the files in the cache somewere
<ssam> somewhere
<matlads> ssam, yes I can
<ssam> and then copy them to the cache of the other machines
<vladster> You can also update without installing specifying the directory as the repositiry
* vladster loves K3B
<jbroome> agreed
<matlads> vladster, how do I do that?
<vladster> hold on a sec while I check the server
<vladster> do apt-get update -d
<vladster> I think that is the syntax
<surrounder> no way to remove ipv6 completely?
<vladster> or apt-get -d update
<cthompson> anyone have a suggestion of the best way to install ubuntu on a laptop that has no ability to boot from a CD?
<cthompson> it's currently running Gentoo
<vladster> apt-get remove ipv6
<tuppa> apt-get install sneakernet
<matlads> vladster,  update -d will just download the updates
<ficusplanet> I've been hearing something about the ubuntu devs not liking NetworkManager for some implementation reasons.  Is it completely ruled out (I noticed that netapplet is in hoary)?  What are the problems with it?
<vladster> that is what he wants
<Kamion> ficusplanet: see the wiki I think; start from ConfAgenda and look for the discussion on network configuration
<vladster> I have ndone net boot floppys to a shared cd rom drive
<Kamion> we did decide against NetworkManager for hoary in that discussion
<crunch> i think my hotplug is hanging due to soundcard, how can i disable it?
<vladster> that works pretty well for debian and should for ubuntu
<vladster> almos time for the linux show
<rattboi> anyone know why I'm getting GPG errors in synaptic
<rattboi> ?
<ficusplanet> Kamion, I found this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkMagic.  But I still don't know what the problem is with the implementation.
<crunch> hmm i edited modules.conf to add alias snd-slot-0 nvsound          but now that entry has dissapeared yet the module still gets loaded?
<ficusplanet> Kamion, Is it the separate dhcp client and the now using ifup/down?
<vladster> http://www.thelinuxshow.com
<Quest-Master> vladster: Is the show on right now?
<vladster> in fifteen minutes I hope
<Quest-Master> yay
<infie> Anyone know how I would find out the config.h file that was used to compile a particular package in ubuntu warty?
<jbroome> vladster: Website says no show tonight.  join them for final show next week
<Quest-Master> Oh
<jbroome> feel free to hang around IRC, they'll try to stop by
<Quest-Master> No show tonight :(
<vladster> crappola
<crunch> does hotplug have its own modprobe.conf style configfile somewhere?
<surrounder> hi all, I was wondering if there is a way to remove ipv6 support...it causes for example firefox to resolve very slowly even if I disable it in firefox...
<Cloudchaser> there's info on that in the ubuntu how-to i think
<Cloudchaser> or in the wiki
<Cloudchaser> http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/
<Vigilanty> hey, anybody know how to get a dvd burner to work with ubuntu?
<surrounder> Cloudchaser: searching it now...only saw info on how to remove it in firefox but I already did that...
<Cloudchaser>    1.  Read General Notes
<Cloudchaser>    2. Applications -> Internet -> Mozilla Firefox
<Cloudchaser>    3. Mozilla Firefox
<Cloudchaser>       Address Bar -> about:config
<Cloudchaser>       Filter: -> network.dns.disableIPv6 -> Change the Value to true (Double click)
<Cloudchaser> oh sorry
<Cloudchaser> missed what you said
<Vigilanty> how to get a dvd burner workin on ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser> Vigilanty, did you check the ubuntu how-to for more info?
<surrounder> Cloudchaser: really want to remove ipv6, added it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it still gets loaded...
<IcE-bOy> hi
<IcE-bOy> what is the last ubuntu version ?
<IcE-bOy> is 4.10 ?
<arctick> yeah
<matlads> apt-move is cool!
<TTilus> dammit, still aint got no X
<arctick> what does it do?
<TTilus> rubbish
<matlads> it creates a debian mirror for you using the packages apt has downloaded
<Cloudchaser> surrounder, maybe in the ubuntu forums there's more info
<TTilus> ive got radeon 9200SE
<arctick> nice
<RuffianSoldier> I have the non SE
<TTilus> driver "ati" was detected
<RuffianSoldier> SE isnt as goot
<TTilus> RuffianSoldier: maybe
<RuffianSoldier> its true
<Cloudchaser> 1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (or your preferred text editor)
<Cloudchaser> 2. Find the line: alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<Cloudchaser> 3. Edit this to: alias net-pf-10 off
<Cloudchaser> 4. Save the file and reboot
<RuffianSoldier> im a hard core gamer
<matlads> arctick, now I can easily make update cds for offline machines, by just burning the mirror it creates
<matlads> arctick, to cd
<TTilus> RuffianSoldier: and i dont play...  :)
<Cloudchaser> surrounder i found that in the forums aobut disabling ipv6
<RuffianSoldier> ido
<TTilus> whatever
<crunch> 9200Se only has half the pipelines
<Cloudchaser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841&highlight=IPV6
<Cloudchaser> there's a link for more info
<Vigilanty> what games u like RuffianSoldier?
<TTilus> with "ati" driver it locks keyboard and displays rubbish, mouse cursor is visible and movable
<RuffianSoldier> FPS
<Vigilanty> ?
<RuffianSoldier> Raven Shield - Joint Operations - and Vietcong are what i usually play
<TTilus> with "radeon" driver it shows rubbish too
<TTilus> with "vesa" I've got something less-rubbish but still totally messed up picture and mouse cursor isn't visible
<__learner__> what version of automake shopuld I install for anjuta
<TTilus> any ideas?
<Vigilanty> what debian package should I use for a tdk dvd burner?
<crunch> TTilus, on the forum search  fglrx   theres a howto
<vladster> http://members.iinet.net.au/~cybersrc/about//linux_vs_windows_tco_comparison.pdf look at this
<TTilus> fglrx?  are proprietary drivers really needed here?
<surrounder> Cloudchaser: thanks very much. going to try the reboot as soon as I'm done d\l some stuff, thanks again :)
<Cloudchaser> good luck surrounder and let me know if it works?
<jbroome> damn, i tried a new HDD and it still doesn't boot.
<nomasteryoda> really, that will be nice
<nomasteryoda> oops wrong term
<__learner__> How can I make linux to mount my fat partition during initialization?
<Vigilanty> how do i mount my dvd burnin drive?
<__learner__> I know it is simple, but I don't know how to do it.
<Cloudchaser> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<Cloudchaser> its all in there
<Vigilanty> been there...
<Vigilanty> read that.
<Quest-Master> I wish there was a guide on how to get MIDIs working in Ubuntu
<Vigilanty> I'm sayin, that I just bought this shit...  Why shouldn't it work with my OS?
<Cloudchaser> it tells you how to do what you want __learner__
<Vigilanty> oh
<Vigilanty> I thought it was a url on why it doesn't come with ubuntu.
<Cloudchaser> the dvd burner i don't know
<__learner__> tx
<Vigilanty> hmmm...
<Vigilanty> no one would be able to tell me about it though?
<Vigilanty> google isn't even helpin very much
<scoon> Vigilanty, what is google letting you down about ?
<Cloudchaser> you have 2 cdrom drives?
<__learner__> may I post a link to a walpaper I did about firefox here?
<nomasteryoda> __learner__: do it in irc.thelinuxshow.com #linuxshow
<__learner__> tx.
<nomasteryoda> =)
<__learner__> Hey, that guide is great. Answers lot of my questions. tx a lot
<TTilus> any possibility one could make radeon 9200SE work without binary drivers (ie with radeon driver)
<Gman> there won't be any bug fixing updates for warty will there?
<Cloudchaser> learner that and the wiki and the forums have alot of answers :)
<Cloudchaser> Vigilanty, does ubuntu recognize your dvd burner at all?
<vladster> http://www.publicknowledge.org/
<__learner__> tx a lot.
<Quest-Master> Cloudchaser: Do you know if their are any Ubuntu-specific answers to getting MIDIs working? :)
<vladster> hi nomasteryaoda
<vladster> Got a whole list of bookmarks this week off of the page
<vladster> too many to read, too many good ones
<TTilus> duh...
<TTilus> now it works
<TTilus> magick was Option "AGPMode" "4"
<TTilus> weirdo...
<Cloudchaser> Quest-Master, i don't really know
<Quest-Master> ;_;!!!
<scoon> Quest-Master, tldp.org
<TTilus> goodness this thing is flaming fast :-O
<Cloudchaser> doesn't mplayer play midis?
<vladster> I think it does?
<TTilus> im just moving from P166MMX to Athlon64 3000+
<TTilus> there really is a difference...  :)
<vladster> strap in baby
<vladster> now grab yourself a copy of ut2k4 and get ready to frag
<vladster> I am only on a measly pentium 1.9 socket 423
<Quest-Master> Would anyone have a solution to this? If so, I won't have to reinstall Ubuntu :D
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7910
<vladster> and half a gig of RIMMS
<mike998> IDENTIFY
<vladster> has anyone seen the 64 bit xeons yet
<K-Rich> anyone awake here?
<Quest-Master> .. yeah
<Quest-Master> I'm waiting for some help too, hehe
<K-Rich> Quest-Master: maybe i can help you...
<Cloudchaser> did you check all your gftp settings
<Cloudchaser> the fiel permissions settings?
<Quest-Master> I'm not using gFTP
<Quest-Master> I'm directly opening up the files in gEdit
<K-Rich> my question is more ofbout the making-of the live CD since noone is ever alive in #morphix
<Quest-Master> :P
<RuffianSoldier> anyone used 3dDesktop in Ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> anyone used 3dDesktop in Ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser> i haven't
<RuffianSoldier> nice!
<Readis> Did you get it to work
<Readis> ?
<mroth> hmm anyone notice gpdf appears to have disapered from the standard package list today in hoary?
<notos> hello
<notos> hi i just made an apt-get install amsn  how do i do to make it apear on the aplications menu
<notos> ?
<rattboi> notos, right click in the gnome menu you'd like it to be in, and do "add launcher"
<Cloudchaser> hmm rattboithat doesn't seem to work for me
<notos> ok no waht i mean i installed amsn now to run it i need to type in a console windows amsn
<notos> the amsn does not apear on the gnome menu :'(
<rattboi> notos, I understand what you're saying
<rattboi> how about open nautilus, then type "applications:\\\" in the path bar
<rattboi> it should show you your gnome menu, only you can navigate it like a folder
<notos> :O
<notos> yea i see it :D
<arctick> it would be nice if more programs came with icons for the menu
<rattboi> arctick, usually there's an icon in the app's direcotry
<GotD0t> wow, ubuntu won't let me kill nautilus
<GotD0t> i do killall -9 nautilus, and it restarts it
<notos> ... Waut a monment ... sorry for my dumbass but how do i create a link or compy the /usr/bin/amsn script?
<GotD0t> use the link command
<arctick> xkill is nice too
<notos> :O
<GotD0t> ?
<notos> thx
<Cloudchaser> i don't see a gnome menu or a path bar
<GotD0t> arctick: whats xkill?
<arctick> point and click on an app and it kills it
<notos> I love linux ^_^
<GotD0t> arctick: oh
<notos> thx guys :D
<GotD0t> i want to kill nautilus because everytime i upgrade hoary it breaks nautilus, so i figure if its not running when i upgrade it might not break
<arctick> i wish gentoo had a better file manager
<arctick> err ubuntu
<arctick> duh
<GotD0t> any idea on how to kill nautilus
<mroth> killall nautilus
<arctick> gotdo: run xkill, then click on nautilus
<GotD0t> mroth: i tried that, it restarts
<albertein> hi, does someone knows the name of the sun's java sdk package for ubuntu, i searched in sipnaptic but couldn't find out what is the sun's package
<mroth> oh, you want it to stay dead?
<GotD0t> mroth: yup
<mroth> gnome probably relaunches it when it detects it missing
<mroth> so my guess if you have to reconfigure gnome to not do so (just a guess)
<GotD0t> mroth: except when it breaks after a hoary upgrade, which pisses me off
<albertein> nobody?
<GotD0t> albertein: you prob can't get it from the repos
<GotD0t> albertein: but try enabling universe/multiverse
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<albertein> GotD0t, i already did that, but i only can see free-java-sdk, java-common and java2-common
<Cloudchaser> ou get it here
<Cloudchaser> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<da_bon_bon> hey where can i get ubuntu screenhots?
<albertein> Cloudchaser, ok, no package then, thanks =)
<Cloudchaser> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<Cloudchaser> instructions there for how to set it all up
<GotD0t> ubhuti: java
<ubhuti> GotD0t: I give up, what is it?
<GotD0t> ubhuti: jre
<ubhuti> GotD0t: I give up, what is it?
<arctick> be warned: the default ubuntu theme is ugly
<GotD0t> darn it
<GotD0t> he doesn't know java
<albertein> ubuntu should have a option in its installation to be more developer friendly
<da_bon_bon> hey where can i get ubuntu screenhots?
<Riddell> albertein: such as how?
<arctick> da_bon_bon : ubuntulinux.org
<albertein> Riddell, for example i installed ubuntu, and i needed to compile some gnome c stuff
<albertein> i needed to download the autotools, gcc, g++, libgnome-dev
<GotD0t> i want to kill nautilus, and not have it come back from the dead
<albertein> and a lot of other stuff
<da_bon_bon> arctick: i want installer screens
<albertein> it's just great for the average desktop user, but it would be nice that you could got a second optionall installation disk with development packages
<albertein> like autotools
<GotD0t> albertein: that would require more cd's
<albertein> c/c++ compilers
<arctick> install is eeeasy
<albertein> GotD0t, sure!, but they could be optionall
<GotD0t> albertein: true, would be good for people with dial up connections... you shoudl suggest that
<albertein> something like, if you are a desktop user download this, if you are a developer or like to build stuff from source you can download this one too
<albertein> GotD0t, where? in the ubuntu website ?
<GotD0t> albertein: yea
<albertein> i'll look for a email account to suggest it
<albertein> i have a good connection and it was painfull, i didnt want to imagine the suffering from folks with dial-up
<GotD0t> hehe
<|QuaD-> albertein: why not just apt-get them
<GotD0t> |QuaD-: hes talking about usability-wise, its a pretty good idea to have optional cds that let you install extra packages
<GotD0t> |QuaD-: any idea on killing nautilus and make sure it doesn't automatically spawn again
<albertein> yeah, exactly, i downloaded it, but its more confortable have the cd's with the packages
<tar`> Hello, all!
<GotD0t> HI tar`
<tar`> Hmm... I just noticed a relevant report in the bug tracker that I'm going to read before asking here. :)
<GotD0t> tar`: oh
<tar`> What is "ASSI"?
<tar`> Oh, assigned.
<tar`> Anyway, booting from an install CD, I get a kernel panic about killing init.
<GotD0t> hmm
<tar`> I was wondering if anyone had the same issue and found a workaround.
<GotD0t> tar`: no clue, i wouldn't suppose you would know how to kill nautilus and keep it from auto-spawning again
<tar`> Is that a related question? (I don't get far enough for anything much to start running)
<albertein> GotD0t, maybe a cron, hehehehehe
<GotD0t> tar`:  no its not, its a problem im having
<tar`> Hah, okay. :)
<tar`> I don't know how.
<albertein> GotD0t, a cron with a killall -9 nautiluis would be nice ;)
<GotD0t> albertein: haha
<tar`> Hey, noapic and nolapic worked.
<tar`> What are those?
<Safari_Al> Hi all.  I have a local ubuntu archive mirror, into which I have moved a changed version of a package.  How do I regenerate the indexes so that a netboot install doesn't fail on this newer package?
<raja_> did samba break in hoary
<GotD0t> tar`: oh, those are for laptops... acpi enables hardware buttons on the laptop (like volume and such) as well as standby power modes and the like
<mockery> the most infectious pestilence upon thee, gotd0t!
<GotD0t> mockery: excuse me?
<mockery> gotd0t, thou stale old mouse eaten dry cheese!
<amathis> 0.0
<mockery> i would not have such a heart in my bosom, for the dignity of the whole body, amathis
<GotD0t> its a bot
<mockery> gotd0t, degenerate and base art thou
<tar`> -_-
<mockery> tar`, if the cook help to make the gluttony, you help to make the diseases
<amathis> I am having Grub dual boot problems
<mockery> i scorn you, amathis, scurvy companion. what, you poor, base, rascally, cheating, lack-linen mate! away, you moldy rogue, away!
<amathis> anyone good with Grub?
<mockery> hast thou never an eye in thine head, amathis?
<amathis> -/-
<mockery> amathis, thou art like the toad, ugly and venomous
<GotD0t> amathis: whats the problem?
<mockery> gotd0t, you speak an infinite deal of nothing
<tar`> I use it, if that qualifies as being good with it. :)
<mockery> thou hast not so much brain as earwax, tar`
<tar`> /ignore mockery
<mockery> thy breath stinks with eating toasted cheese, tar`
<jbroome> who let the bots in here?
<mockery> the most infectious pestilence upon thee, jbroome!
<amathis> GotD0t: trying to add a XP boot from a slave HD
<mockery> o, amathis, thou art as tedious as a tired horse, a railing wife, worse than a smoky house
<amathis> but it cannot do it
<mockery> thou art pigeon-liver'd and lack gall, amathis
<amathis> I musta did something wrong in config?
<mockery> hast thou never an eye in thine head, amathis?
<GotD0t> amathis: whats your menu.list say, send it in a pm
<mockery> i would not have such a heart in my bosom, for the dignity of the whole body, gotd0t
<tar`> What did you add to the config?
<mockery> tar`, thou most shallow man! thou worms-meat in respect of a good piece of flesh indeed!
<albertein> thanks for everithing i need to do some homework about crappy servlets, see you
<mockery> hast thou never an eye in thine head, albertein?
<amathis> GotD0t: ok
<mockery> hast thou never an eye in thine head, amathis?
<creeperz> geez
<mockery> creeperz, if the cook help to make the gluttony, you help to make the diseases
<creeperz> WHY?!!!
<mockery> creeperz, degenerate and base art thou
<GotD0t> what?
<mockery> thou are violently carried away from grace, gotd0t
<creeperz> stop him!
<mockery> creeperz, thou art like the toad, ugly and venomous
<vladster> I have beed "tar"ed and feathered
<mockery> i scorn you, vladster, scurvy companion. what, you poor, base, rascally, cheating, lack-linen mate! away, you moldy rogue, away!
<jbroome>  /ignore works pretty wekk
<mockery> thy food is such as hath been belch'd upon by infected lungs, jbroome
<tar`> >_<
<mockery> tar`, thou foul defacer of God's handiwork
<creeperz> hes as worse ad godzilla to japanese people!!!
<mockery> thy breath stinks with eating toasted cheese, creeperz
<jbroome> err, well
<mockery> jbroome, thou art a most notable coward, an infinite and endless liar, an hourly promise breaker, the owner of no one good quality
<GotD0t> ignore works as well
<mockery> gotd0t, thou wilt be as valiant as the wrathful dove, or most magnanimous mouse
<albertein> mockery, i didnt get it, could you explain please? my natural language isnt english
<mockery> albertein, i make as good use of thy face as many a man doth of a death's-head, or a momento mori
<albertein> hu??????
<mockery> i scorn you, albertein, scurvy companion. what, you poor, base, rascally, cheating, lack-linen mate! away, you moldy rogue, away!
<vladster> you are speaking about bmy best qualities
<mockery> i would not have such a heart in my bosom, for the dignity of the whole body, vladster
<creeperz> amathis is behind this whole thing!!!
<mockery> creeperz, if the cook help to make the gluttony, you help to make the diseases
<amathis> o.0
<mockery> thou art not so big as a round little worm, amathis
<creeperz> ...crazy
<mockery> i would not have such a heart in my bosom, for the dignity of the whole body, creeperz
<tar`> This installer seems pretty insistent about getting a working network card.
<mockery> tar`, your bum is the greatest thing about you; so that in the beastliest sense, you are pompey the great
<amathis> .. is it safe
<mockery> amathis, thou most shallow man! thou worms-meat in respect of a good piece of flesh indeed!
<amathis> ACK!
<mockery> you should be a woman, amathis, and yet your beard forbids me to interpret that you are so
<tar`> Do I really need one? I thought everything was supposed to be on this CD.
<mockery> tar`, your bum is the greatest thing about you; so that in the beastliest sense, you are pompey the great
<amathis> yay
<GotD0t> haha
<amathis> uh-oh
<mockery> uh-oh
<amathis> heh
<mockery> heh
<amathis> /quit
<mockery> /quit
<raja_> errr
<mockery> errr
<amathis> darn
<mockery> darn
<raja_> anyone else having issues with smbd in hoary
<mockery> anyone else having issues with smbd in hoary
<raja_> please kill the bot
<mockery> please kill the bot
<tar`> That's out?
<mockery> that's out?
<amathis> raja_: no one has ops >_<
<mockery> raja_: no one has ops >_<
<piyr> O, mockery, as tedious as a tired horse, a railing wife, Worse than a smoky house.
<mockery> o, mockery, as tedious as a tired horse, a railing wife, worse than a smoky house.
<GotD0t> nobody has ops
<mockery> nobody has ops
* amathis hits GotD0t witht he 'YOUR LATE' bat
* <mockery!~noodlebot@procyon.noodleroni.com>  requested unknown ctcp action hits gotd0t witht he 'your late' bat from #ubuntu
<GotD0t> why do peopl waste their bandwith with this crap
<mockery> why do peopl waste their bandwith with this crap
<tar`> 'Cause it's so cheap! :-D
<mockery> 'cause it's so cheap! :-d
<amathis> GotD0t: nothin better to do when your are not d/l'd porn
<mockery> gotd0t: nothin better to do when your are not d/l'd porn
<GotD0t> tar`: unfortunatly
<mockery> tar`: unfortunatly
<GotD0t> amathis: they can try being a useful human being
<mockery> amathis: they can try being a useful human being
<amathis> GotD0t: such a novel concept
<mockery> gotd0t: such a novel concept
<GotD0t> i have this really false hope that if i keep killall -9 nautilus then it wont come back
<mockery> i have this really false hope that if i keep killall -9 nautilus then it wont come back
<piyr> mockery:  Hence rotten thing! Or I shall shake thy bones out of thy garments.
<mockery> mockery:  hence rotten thing! or i shall shake thy bones out of thy garments.
<Amaranth> wtf
<mockery> wtf
<Amaranth> ok, lets flood it off the network :)
<mockery> ok, lets flood it off the network :)
<Amaranth> TEST
<mockery> test
<tar`> haha
<mockery> haha
<Amaranth> /quit
<mockery> /quit
<amathis> /msg lilo HI
<mockery> /msg lilo hi
<amathis> darn
<mockery> darn
<amathis> ><
<mockery> ><
<tar`> Is it gone yet?
<mockery> is it gone yet?
<techn9ne> ljlkj
<amathis> tar`: nope
<mockery> ljlkj
<mockery> tar`: nope
<mroth> no one has ops to kill the thing?  (everyone else just /ignore it for now)
<mockery> no one has ops to kill the thing?  (everyone else just /ignore it for now)
<Amaranth> \r\nQUIT :damn
<mockery> \r\nquit :damn
<piyr> so if everyone says one thing in turn, it will have so many messages per time that it will drop due to flood?
<mockery> so if everyone says one thing in turn, it will have so many messages per time that it will drop due to flood?
<Amaranth> Yep.
<mockery> yep.
<amathis> maybe
<mockery> maybe
<tar`> Yep.
<mockery> yep.
<amathis> on the count of 5
<mockery> on the count of 5
<tar`> Go go!
<mockery> go go!
<Amaranth> blah
<GotD0t> hopefully
<mockery> blah
<mockery> hopefully
<Amaranth> blah
<mockery> blah
<amathis> hahgtkshag
<piyr> go go
<raja_> ;lkpl
<mockery> hahgtkshag
<mockery> go go
<amathis> asdga
<GotD0t> tat
<Amaranth> blah
<amathis> asdg
<techn9ne> blah
<amathis> asdg
<GotD0t> ahd
<Amaranth> blah
<piyr> go go
<Cube-ness> m
<mockery> ;lkpl
<Cube-ness> mm
<amathis> asdg
<Cube-ness> m
<techn9ne> blha
<Cube-ness> m
<Cube-ness> m
<Cube-ness> m
<tar`> w00t!
<GotD0t> fdfjlk;sdf
<piyr> go go
<mockery> asdga
<GotD0t> sdfjlksdf
<techn9ne> blah
<amathis> asdg
<Amaranth> fucking thing
<piyr> go go
<Amaranth> damnit
<techn9ne> blahsdf
<mockery> tat
<dieman> jeezus
<amathis> sadg
<techn9ne> sdjfklf
<GotD0t> gah
<techn9ne> sfljksf
<mockery> blah
<piyr> go go
<amathis> asdg
<Cube-ness> m
<tar`> MAKE IT GO AWAY
<raja_> kl
<GotD0t> gay ass fucker
<mockery> asdg
<amathis> dsd
<techn9ne> sfsfsfjklj
<Amaranth> it has a timer!
<mockery> blah
<raja_> l;kl;klklk
<tar`> Is it gone yet?
<amathis> d
<Amaranth> STOP!
<GotD0t> its not working
<mockery> asdg
<tar`> lol
<mockery> ahd
<amathis> a
<techn9ne> sdfdlksjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<GotD0t> it does?
<mockery> blah
<amathis> a
<s0cks> Stop this shit.
<mockery> go go
<amathis> g
<mockery> m
<amathis> g
<mockery> mm
<amathis> g
<tar`> That! Was! Amazing!
<mockery> asdg
<amathis> g
<mockery> m
<amathis> g
<mockery> blha
<amathis> CHINGA TU MADRE!
<mockery> m
<Amaranth> Stop, it has a flood timer.
<amathis> arg
<techn9ne> theres no channel ops?
<mockery> m
<amathis> haha
<mockery> m
<mockery> w00t!
<mockery> fdfjlk;sdf
<mockery> go go
<raja_> i sent lilo a message
<mockery> sdfjlksdf
<mockery> blah
<mockery> asdg
<GotD0t> haha, thats funny... a smartly programmed bot
<Amaranth> w00t
<GotD0t> it'll be back Amaranth
<Amaranth> It just left
<UdontKnow> oh, fun
<Amaranth> Does anyone have a hostmask for it?
<raja_> UdontKnow, bot named mockery, awful beast
<tar`> Whose botsez wasz itsez?
<amathis> smelled UdontKnow...
<amathis> :)
<raja_> anyone on hoary using smb?
<tar`> mockery [~noodlebot@procyon.noodleroni.com]  entered the room.
<tar`> ?
<UdontKnow> what was it doing?
<Amaranth> Yeah.
<jbroome> ~noodlebot@procyon.noodleroni.com
<ubhuti> Parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jbroome
<Amaranth> Repeating
<mroth> repeating every line
<mroth> said by anybody
<raja_> root@slushie:/home/raja/xbox/backup/C (325.89 MBytes free) # smbtree
<raja_> Password:
<raja_> failed negprot
<raja_> read_socket_with_timeout: timeout read. read error = Connection reset by peer.
<raja_> grr
<Amaranth> piyr mockery:  Hence rotten thing! Or I shall shake thy bones out of thy garments.
<Amaranth> mockery mockery:  hence rotten thing! or i shall shake thy bones out of thy garments.
<GotD0t> what
<RuffianSoldier> http://img91.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img91&image=xnest8xw.jpg
<tar`> How big is 'base system'?
<GotD0t> RuffianSoldier: whats so great about that
<RuffianSoldier> its a screeny
<amathis> GotD0t: ugh.. didn't work
<tar`> I think this drive is 1.4 GB, so not big enough for all of Ubuntu.. but it hasn't given me any options for removing packages.
<GotD0t> aha, to all of those using hoary but hate having to restart X because nautilus breaks after each upgrade, just rename the /usr/bin/nautilus to something else, update, and then name it back to the original. then start nautilus from a terminal, stop it, then do killall nautilus and it will restart without the terminal.
<tar`> Anyone know how to keep from overflowing my disk? ;)
<bborkk> Anyone out there running Hoary on an IBM Thinkpad T42p?  I'm already running Warty and thinking about upgrading.
<tar`> Anyone know?
<tar`> It's working on installing apps now.
<toxickore> hello
<tar`> Hello, toxic
<toxickore> anybody knows why my recently installed ubuntu takes a long time to load my gnome applications?
<Tyche> RuffianSoldier: I would just like to get xnest to work. How do I set it up on the server and how do I connect otherwise?
<tar`> The clock is ticking and the hard drive is filling...
<adoyretsamon> Man, FlashBlock FireFox extension is nice
<jbroome> adoyretsamon: yes it is.
<techn9ne> is there a command line cd burning utility?
<techn9ne> i want to use it w/ cron for backups
<toxickore> techn9ne: cdrecord
<jbroome> cdrecord
<techn9ne> thanks
<adoyretsamon> jbroome, nice to block that stuff for the bandwidth savings if nothing else
<toxickore> wtf!
<tar`> I'd tell you if I had context.
<Tyche> Anyone user remote server connectivity? Like vnc or xnest?
<tar`> I use VNC every once in a while.
<fulvioo> trash vnc
<fulvioo> use freenx
<fulvioo> much better speed
<adoyretsamon> really?
<fulvioo> really
<adoyretsamon> wow
<fulvioo> its very nice, you can work even on dial ups
<fulvioo> and its much more secure
<fulvioo> since its use ssh too
<adoyretsamon> i just found the link for knoppix .
<adoyretsamon> cool
<adoyretsamon> has freenx supposedly
<Tyche> fulvioo: Is it in the repository?
<fulvioo> i htink u can get on ubuntu by apt-get install nx-server or something like that
<tar`> Is there a freenx server, or does it use an SSH server?
<fulvioo> im not sure if it is or I added
<toxickore> is there a mailing list in ubuntu?
<fulvioo> there is a freenx
<fulvioo> hang on
<Tyche> tar: where do you configure/turn on vnc in ubuntu?
<fulvioo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968
<tar`> I don't use Ubuntu yet ;)
<adoyretsamon> fulvioo, i use a program called synergy for mousing from a windows box into my dualscreen suse desktop... and the connection is ssh
<adoyretsamon> i have it, but it is on my other laptop
<adoyretsamon> ubuntu that is
<fulvioo> once I knew freenx, everything has changed heh
<Tyche> I just need something that is easy to use and set up.
<fulvioo> and i dont work for them :P
<adoyretsamon> fulvioo, and secure?
<fulvioo> thats easy/secure/fast
<fulvioo> ssh connectivity m8
<fulvioo> there is a free client for windows also
<adoyretsamon> sweet
<adoyretsamon> cool
<toxickore> anybody knows why my applications take a long time to load?
<Tyche> adoyretsamon: I have it installing now, where do I go to configure? How do I connect from a windows box?
<|QuaD-> fulvioo: free ssh client for windows?
<fulvioo> no, free freenx client for windows
<|QuaD-> whats freenx?
<fulvioo> remote admin like vnc
<adoyretsamon> |QuaD-, there is a free ssh server/client too for windows if you need it
<GotD0t> |QuaD-: openssh has a windows client version...
<adoyretsamon> freenx is certainly cool
<fulvioo> he wants graphic mode not command line if im not msitaken
<marcellus> Blah. I managed to fubar my X configuration (well, I didn't do nything specific myself, but probably the installation of packages did it) and now it won't start.
<|QuaD-> adoyretsamon: i thouhgt thats what he wanted
<fulvioo> sure there is ssh for free for win
<|QuaD-> i know there is a free ssh client/server for windows...
<fulvioo> tar`: you dont need ubuntu. you only need ssh+linux distro
<tar`> fulvioo: I was just responding to the question of how to configure it in Ubuntu. :)
<fulvioo> ah :)
<adoyretsamon> argh, got to get the dvd out to install freenx on suse
<marcellus> How do I get multiple consoles?
<adoyretsamon> in terminal?
<marcellus> yeah
<adoyretsamon> if on Ubuntu, i think command is Ctrl+shift+A or something like it
<adoyretsamon> i can tell you in a min
<adoyretsamon> for certain
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, now if you mean in full console mode, that is Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6
<adoyretsamon> and F7 for back to x
<marcellus> adoyretsamon: Hmm. X isn't working I just want more than one console.
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> yea, then Ctrl+Alt+F2
<adoyretsamon> or F3
<adoyretsamon> etc.
<marcellus> Nothing happens. Normally I am used to be able to switch between them with Alt-Fx, but I only have access to one now.
<tar`> Minimum system requirements for Ubuntu? I can't find them on the site.
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, I understand now
<adoyretsamon> you are at init 3 or lower
<adoyretsamon> no multiple terms
<adoyretsamon> you need to do
<adoyretsamon> sudo init 5
<tar`> That'd start X, wouldn't it? (And their X isn't working..)
<marcellus> adoyretsamon: Nope. What is providing the terminals?
<adoyretsamon> the kernel?
<marcellus> So no additional software is needed?
<adoyretsamon> tar', yea it would try, but not actually load and bump you down to a console
<adoyretsamon> no
<adoyretsamon> that should work
<adoyretsamon> would guess you have rebooted
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, did you try
<marcellus> Yeah, nothing happened.
<adoyretsamon> dmesg reconfigure-xserver xfree86 or something like that
<housetier> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<adoyretsamon> thanks
<adoyretsamon> that would help
<marcellus> I have the working configuration in my svn repo, but the environment has probably caused it to break.
<adoyretsamon> ah, yea
<marcellus> The first problems I encountered was tha I couldn't login after a logout (in X) and then when I rebooted it complained about X already running.
<adoyretsamon> so sounds like a lock file instead
<adoyretsamon> let me look for that issue
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, try making a new user
<adoyretsamon> and login as him
<adoyretsamon> marcellus,  http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gconf-list/2004-August/msg00018.html
<adoyretsamon> or change the permissions on that folder ... if that is wrong
<adoyretsamon> marcellus,  any luck?
<tar`> See you later, all!
<marcellus> Well, I need to resurrect the environment I had that caused that error (instead of the current one where X won't work at all).
<snarf> how can i change my refresh rate? the app in gnome will only let me use 60hz, and it can do better than that
<Tyche> where do you download freenx? I cannot find it.
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, after making the change to those directorys, then try
<adoyretsamon> sudo init 5
<farruinn> snarf, edit your config file in the /etc/X11 directory
<farruinn> it will be XF86Config-4 if you're using warty or xorg if you're using xorg
<snarf> what do i edit in there?
<GotD0t> xorg.conf if you're using xorg
<farruinn> thanks GotD0t, I'm in warty so I wasn't sure on that
<GotD0t> farruinn: no prob
<farruinn> actually sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-[xorg|xfree86]  would be easier
<farruinn> but you'll have to go through all of the configuration steps again
<snarf> how the heck do i run root commands?
<farruinn> ubhuti: rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default the root password is disabled in Ubuntu.  Instead use sudo (and your user password).  If you haven't already, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<adoyretsamon> snarf, but you can open a root terminal
<snarf> oh ok
<adoyretsamon> and then run those commands in it
<farruinn> ubhuti root -s -H
<ubhuti> sudo -s can be used to get a root shell, however it is not a login shell so the $HOME variable is not right.  To achieve a true root shell use sudo -s -H.
<snarf> ok how do i restart X?
<farruinn> /etc/init.d/xfree86 restart for me
<adoyretsamon> snarf, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart X
<marcellus> adoyretsamon: I still can't start X. I think it is something with opengl, but the log doesn't tell me anything.
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, turn off dri and glx
<adoyretsamon> by commenting them out
<marcellus> I have tried that (did GLCore too) and still won't start.
<adoyretsamon> which card are you using? nvidia?
<marcellus> yeah
<marcellus> I had nvidia-glx installed, but have removed it.
<marcellus> cd /etc/X11/
<marcellus> l
<marcellus> blah
<adoyretsamon> marcellus, is there a backup copy of your XF86Config file?
<adoyretsamon> that you can replace the new one with?
<adoyretsamon> maybe ...
<Rene_S> Howdy
<marcellus> Yes, I have replaced it with one that worked before, but it has glx, dri, GLCore and v4l uncommented. The ones that probably are causing the problems.
<adoyretsamon> hey
<adoyretsamon> yea
<marcellus> Hmm. I will see what the history was before that.
<iMeXdiAC> prolly a similar topic ;) .. i recently installed ubuntu on my ppc ibook from a warty install cd .. well dri and glx worked to some extend for the first time on the machine atiRage128 though crashed the whole sys on some complex screensavers ?.. anyhow i was told that upgrading to hoary might make a difference (well i made a dist-upgrade) n now it seems as glx doesnt work not only a bit .. as ex chromium worked before though jerky bu
<iMeXdiAC> t i got a pic and it didnt lock up the sys like now .. just wondering/curious if i would have a path to reenable glx and poss get it full working instead of disableing it to prevent crashes .. :)
<Ferris_B> im running the CD version of ubuntu with the latest patches. What version of the kernel is that? I'm trying to patch orinoco drivers but im brand new at this
<rvirani> how do I get KDE installed in one shot
<Rene_S> Install Mepis :)
<Rene_S> Just kidding I think there is a meta package called KDE
<adoyretsamon> LOL
<rvirani> Rene_S: meta package?
<rvirani> how do I install one of those
<adoyretsamon> install a package like kmail
<adoyretsamon> or something
<adoyretsamon> then the rest will follow
<adoyretsamon> hehe
<rvirani> no
<adoyretsamon> ...most of it that is
<rvirani> thats not good practice
<Rene_S> acutally do a apt-get install kde
<marcellus> adoyretsamon: nothing has changed in the Module section
<rvirani> there should be a better way
<rvirani> Rene_S: k thanx
<Ferris_B> is there an apt-get for orinoco drivers?
<adoyretsamon> man, what a pain in the butt
<Rene_S> If that doesn't work try apt-get kde-base
<adoyretsamon> or Synaptic
<Rene_S> If that doesn't work try apt-get install kde-base rather
<adoyretsamon> and install it there
<Rene_S> rvirani: also make sure you have the universe repository for either Hoary or Warty turned on
<iMeXdiAC> Ferris_B .. aik is the cd vers a warty install with the 2.6.8 kernel ..
<rvirani> Rene_S: got it for Warty
<rvirani> should I upgrade to Hoary?
<iMeXdiAC> rvirani .. i wouldnt uprgrade to hoary yet ..
<iMeXdiAC> rvirani .. i wouldnt uprgrade to hoary yet ..
<iMeXdiAC> srz
<iMeXdiAC> hmm sry
<Rene_S> rvirani: Good, never sure what people are running these days.
<farruinn> iMeXdiAC: I think you should post to the mailing list about your graphics card issue
<farruinn> perhaps this link will help though: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDrivers
<marcellus> Blah. I have to leave this for later and go to bed. Thanks for the help, adoyretsamon.
<iMeXdiAC> thx :) .. ll take a look
<adoyretsamon> ok
<adoyretsamon> good luck
<Rolled_s0cks> My stupid cd still aint here.
<Ferris_B> was just wondering if there was a painless newb wayto install patched orinoco drivers, as Ive never done anything nearly as complex as recompiling
<Ferris_B> for wireless packet exam in kismet
<marcellus> Hmm
<_bborkk_> Anyone know how the new fglrx video card driver (2.6.8.1.3-5) differs from the previous version?
<Ferris_B> welcome back marcellus
<rvirani> hi ho hi ho, its off to install KDE we go...
<cmerlo441> is this the right place for installer help?
<adoyretsamon> sure
<cmerlo441> oh, good.  :)
<cmerlo441> i'm trying to install over an old fc2 installation
<cmerlo441> everytime it gets to creating hdd partitions, i get:
<cmerlo441> "Not yet implemented!  This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout!  Parted can't resize this (yet)."
<cmerlo441> i've tried creating ext3, ext2, reiser... everytime, same message
<adoyretsamon> cmerlo441, do you need any of them>
<adoyretsamon> ?
<cmerlo441> and at this point, i've probably hosed the fc2 installation
<adoyretsamon> your partitions that is
<cmerlo441> well, yeah, i need hard drive partitions
<adoyretsamon> lol
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> meant delete the partitions and start fresh
<bborkk> Is anyone using ibm-acpi with Ubuntu?
<cmerlo441> tried that
<adoyretsamon> i have done that before
<cmerlo441> i teach CS for crap sake.  i wouldn't be here, but this has me totally stumped
<adoyretsamon> lol
<adoyretsamon> i have run into exactly that
<adoyretsamon> zero out the drive
<cmerlo441> i've googled this issue every way imaginable, and nothing
<adoyretsamon> using the vendor tool
<adoyretsamon> for the drive brand
<cmerlo441> what's that?
<cmerlo441> oh.
<adoyretsamon> the UltimateBootCD has them on it
<cmerlo441> what, you mean find the floppy i got with the disk?
<adoyretsamon> most brands
<cmerlo441> no chance of that
<adoyretsamon> nope
<adoyretsamon> there is an Ultimate Boot CD image you can download
<adoyretsamon> let me find linl
<cmerlo441> ubcd.sf.net/
<cmerlo441> er, ?
<cmerlo441> that one?
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> that should be it
<adoyretsamon> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> the HD tools
<adoyretsamon> just overwrith for about 2 mins
<cmerlo441> now, here's what i read about this issue...
<adoyretsamon> that should be enough to clean the drive
<adoyretsamon> then install ubuntu
<adoyretsamon> and partition the way you need
<cmerlo441> apparently, it comes up when certain versions of parted try to resize an ext3 partition
<adoyretsamon> sure
<cmerlo441> i can't figure out why resizing is an issue.  i'm creating from scratch.
<adoyretsamon> what happens with Partition magic?
<cmerlo441> i don't have it handy
<adoyretsamon> ok
<cmerlo441> used to.  no idea where the discs are.
<adoyretsamon> then cleaning it using this method will work
<adoyretsamon> i have done that before
<adoyretsamon> just last month for another system
<cmerlo441> so, you think one of those hdd wiping tools would do the trick?
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> i know cause i had to do it
<tar`> Psst
<adoyretsamon> PSST
<tar`> My hard drive filled installing Ubuntu, even though at the beginning it said I would have an option to remove certain packages eventually.
<Ferris_B> where do I get the source for the kernel?
<tar`> How do I get to that place?
<stuNNed> tar`, there is some expert mode or something
<stuNNed> Ferris_B, apt-get install linux-source_version
<Ferris_B> and that will put it in /usr/src/linux?
<tar`> "boot the installer with 'linux archive-copier/copy=false" w00t!
<tar`> Now to.. start over
<tar`> Is this worth it?? haha
* tar` bows
<adoyretsamon> sudo apt-get install linux_kernel_version
<Tyche> Where can I get shockwave for firefox?
<adoyretsamon> Tyche, sorry to break it to you , but no shockwave in linux without using crossover office .... but you can have flash in firefox ... on linux that is
<Tyche> bummer, I am finding so many sites with it now.
<adoyretsamon> yea
<Tyche> Any alternatives? or not in linux at all?
<adoyretsamon> crossover office is only way i know
<adoyretsamon> works well too
<Tyche> What is that?
<Tyche> A browser?
<adoyretsamon> no
<adoyretsamon> it uses a special version of Wine to allow windows apps to run on linux
<adoyretsamon> like Office, Shockwave plugins, Quicktime, Dreamweaver, etc...
<Tyche> Hmm..not repository? just something I go download and install?
<adoyretsamon> $$
<adoyretsamon> got to buy it
<calamari> you have to buy it unless you warez it
<adoyretsamon> true
<adoyretsamon> but warez are frowned on in the Linux /opensource world
<calamari> which apparently a lot of ppl here do.. kinda sad
<calamari> yeah
<calamari> I like that about Linux users.. not as corrupt :)
<adoyretsamon> yea
* cef shoots CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK.. ARGH!!
<ctd> Probably because what they do pay for is something worth paying for.
<adoyretsamon> yea
<adoyretsamon> it is worth paying for
<adoyretsamon> nite all
<adoyretsamon> or good day as the case may be
<cef> there needs to be a way to get around CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK at boot. stupid pain in the rear. I won't want to compile a different kernel for this machine! *sigh*
<calamari> cef: what is that?
<cef> calamari: only allows h/drives to get DMA, not cdrom drives
<cef> problem is, there are chipsets out there that you can ONLY set DMA at boot time.
<cef> so with that option (which is the default in warty's kernels at least) you can't turn on DMA for cdrom drives (or burners as in my case)
<cef> technically it's a problem in the kernel.. but it's annoying that ubuntu ships with that by default
<calamari> cef: oic.. thanks for the explanation :)
<calamari> I didn't even know that DMa was enabled for my HD, so that's cool news to hear
<kleedrac> So I said nuts to it and installed grip and re-ripped my CD's to ogg :)
<cef> calamari: I'd actually fix these bugs but I'm waiting for my new laptop. current one doesn't have the speed or memory to do anything worthwile with (ie: development)
<cef> calamari: hoping I can get it soon so I can get working on this stuff.. :-/
<calamari> hehe
<mrbrown> hello
<mrbrown> anybody home?
<Bh420> hello mclfy
<housetier> hello mrbrown!
<housetier> welcome to #ubuntu mrbrown :)
<Bh420> mcfly
<mrbrown> mcfly? make like a tree and get outta here
<Bh420> hehehehe
<mrbrown> noob here...having trouble getting dvds to play
<crimsun> what sort of trouble?
<mrbrown> need to make a symlink for dev/dvd but it isnt working...
<mrbrown> $ sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
<mrbrown> ln: `/dev/dvd': File exists
<mrbrown> it wont let me make a new one?
<crimsun> you reversed the symlink order
<crimsun> ln [-s]  origin target
<mrbrown> oh shoot. lol
<crimsun> you shouldn't have to do that, though
<mrbrown> I shouldnt?
<mrbrown> jt@linpig:/ $ sudo ln -s /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0
<mrbrown> ln: creating symbolic link `/media/cdrom0/dvd' to `/dev/dvd': Read-only file system
<mrbrown> LOL
<mrbrown> oh shoot.
<mrbrown> man :/
<KobrAs> as root?
<crimsun> hmm, that's odd.
<mrbrown> yeah as root
<crimsun> you're using Warty proper, not the livecd, correct?
<mrbrown> yeah warty proper
<melazyboy> what does 'pts/5' mean when you run ps
<crimsun> mrbrown: I presume you've installed all the needed packages to play DVDs?
<crimsun> melazyboy: it's the pseudoterminal you're using
<mrbrown> crim: yeah...libdvdcss2, xine...
<mrbrown> xine won't play it unless its at /dev/dvd
<mrbrown> unless you can change it.
<crimsun> mrbrown: did you install totem-xine from the 'universe' repository?
<melazyboy> crimsun: So whats the difference between a sudo terminal and a terminal? does screen create the pts(es)?
<crimsun> melazyboy: "sudo terminal?"
<melazyboy> psudo terminal rather
<mrbrown> crim: no, should I?
<melazyboy> sorry brain fart
<crimsun> mrbrown: try it
<mrbrown> ok
<mrbrown> oh, its already installed
<mrbrown> well yeah I guess I did, crim
<melazyboy> mrbrown apt-get install vlc, and see if it plays the dvd
<crimsun> melazyboy: generally a pseudoterminal is a virtual console, something like tty1 or pts/1 or vc/1; a terminal is usually an actual physical console. However, with the advent of terminal emulators like xterm, gnome-terminal, rxvt, etc., the distinction is blurred
<melazyboy> if you want menus you will still need libdvdcss2
<mrbrown> mel: I have libdvdcss2...will try vlc
<melazyboy> crimsun: So how do i find what terminal pts/5 is tied to?
<crimsun> melazyboy: use the `tty' command
<crimsun> mrbrown: you shouldn't have / be a read-only filesystem normally - that usually indicates errors in the filesystem.
<crimsun> mrbrown: look at the output of `mount'
<melazyboy> crimsun: The problem is i have two processes running with the 'irssi' tag, i also have two screen names, melazyboy, and melazybo2, running from the same ip, process of elimination would mean both names are running from this comp the other process isn't on a terminal i see, and when i 'ps -A' it shows up with the pts thing, i want to kill off the other process while keeping this one im using online] 
<crimsun> mrbrown: if it says (ro,...), then there's a deeper issue
<mrbrown> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=jt)
<mrbrown> ok, then whats the issue?
<crimsun> mrbrown: no, that's for the /dev/hdc "partition", which is your dvd-rom drive, which is normally (ro,...), so that's fine
<crimsun> mrbrown: I'm referring to your root partition, /
<mrbrown> ah, ok.
<melazyboy> crimsun: Do you know any solution to my problem?
<mrbrown> no 'ro' found there
<crimsun> melazyboy: check the login date via `ps -auxww|grep melazy'
<crimsun> melazyboy: then all you have to do is kill off the ssh priv sep process owned by your user
<crimsun> sshd and init will take care of the rest
<crimsun> mrbrown: not really sure what the problem is...
<mrbrown> ok, tried VLC....
<crimsun> mrbrown: are you saying no multimedia applications will play your dvd because /dev/dvd doesn't exist?
<mrbrown> thats correct
<mrbrown> [00000214]  main input: playlist item `dvdsimple:///dev/dvd@1:1'
<mrbrown> [00000214]  v4l input error: cannot open device (No such file or directory)
<mrbrown> [00000214]  v4l input error: cannot open audio device (No such file or directory)[00000214]  main input error: no suitable access module for `/://dvdsimple:///dev/dvd@1:1'
<crimsun> mrbrown: ls -l /dev/dvd
<mrbrown> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 2004-12-15 01:26 /dev/dvd -> /dev/cdr om0
<melazyboy> try ln -sf /media/cdrom0/dvd /dev/dvd
<melazyboy> and then try again
<mrbrown> ok sure
<melazyboy> and if that doesn't work paste the output of ln -l /media/cdrom0/dvd
<crimsun> (that'd be `ls -l /media/cdrom0/dvd')
<melazyboy> yar
<melazyboy> =/
<mrbrown> nope still wont work.
<melazyboy> do you know what your cdrom is?
<melazyboy> err dvdrom
<melazyboy> like /dev/hdc
<mrbrown> yeah its /dev/hdc
<melazyboy> try 'ln -l /dev/dvd /dev/hdc'
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> try 'ln -sf /dev/dvd /dev/hdc'
<melazyboy> there we go
<melazyboy> then paste the output of ls -l /dev/dvd
<melazyboy> err i fucked that up again =/
<melazyboy> its ln -sf /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
<Gaaruto> hello
<crimsun> 'lo Gaaruto
<mrbrown> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            8 2004-12-15 02:05 /dev/dvd -> /dev/hdc
<melazyboy> there we go
<melazyboy> now start vlc
<mrbrown> [00000213]  main input: playlist item `dvd:///dev/dvd@0:1'
<mrbrown> [00000213]  v4l input error: cannot open device (No such file or directory)
<mrbrown> [00000213]  v4l input error: cannot open audio device (No such file or directory)
<mrbrown> [00000213]  main input error: no suitable access module for `/://dvd:///dev/dvd@0:1'
<mrbrown> :(
<melazyboy> hrm
<Gaaruto> how to config xorg please ? i have only 640*480 screen ! i change my horizsync and vertrefresh with xorgconfig but it dont work :(
<melazyboy> Gaaruto: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> Gaaruto: which graphics chipset do you use?
<melazyboy> mrbrown: got me
<Gaaruto> nvidia
<Cygnia> Did anyone here get their X server hosed by today's kernel update?
<mrbrown> damn
<mrbrown> back to winblows
<crimsun> Cygnia: warty-security or hoary?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: are you using the "nvidia" driver?
<Gaaruto> reboot
<Gaaruto> thanks
<Cygnia> crimsun:warty on AMD64 with nvidia-glx installed.
<crimsun> Cygnia: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<mojo> seems to me daniels just updated new nvdia-common
<mojo> it's not worked yet
<mojo> but looks it will in next few days
<crimsun> ah, that's probably the issue then.
<crimsun> I don't know w/ amd64 seeing how I have only a piddly P3 :-)
<Cygnia> crimsun: No packages found matching linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic.
<crimsun> Cygnia: yeah, nevermind my command
<Gaaruto> done !
<Gaaruto> it wok
<Gaaruto> work
<Gaaruto> thanks
<dingo> whats the package name for KDE headers
<dingo> i am using debian sarge as the base package over ubuntu
<dingo> i mean i install from deb sarge dvd as the source cd
<crimsun> dingo: for each metapackage, there is a matching -dev package
<crimsun> moin Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> eve crimsun :)
<crimsun> dingo: for instance, kdebase => kdebase-dev, kdelibs4 => kdelibs4-dev, ...
<dingo> crimsun, i have kdebase installed
<dingo> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<dingo> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail
<crimsun> dingo: please read what I typed :)
<dingo> when i am trying to compile a program i am getting the above error
<crimsun> dingo: install the -dev packages
<crimsun> dingo: what program are you attempting to compile?
<dingo> crimsun, picwiz-0.3.1
<CardinalSin> lo all.
<crimsun> dingo: you'll need the required -dev packages
<crimsun> 'lo CardinalSin
<kleedrac> hey crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo kleedrac
<kleedrac> I'm having a weird gnome issue
<crimsun> what sort?
<kleedrac> I can browse the network through Nautilus and it works fine the first time ... then after I'm done if I try to do it again nautilus doesn't work!
<kleedrac> It starts but loads forever ... won't even load my home dir!!
<crimsun> kleedrac: with warty or hoary?
<kleedrac> hoary
<kleedrac> Which I believe uses Gnome 2.9
<crimsun> kleedrac: have you checked the wiki and -user mailing list?
<crimsun> (I don't know offhand what's causing that)
<kleedrac> I google.ca/linux and didn't find anything ... would a more specific search help?
<kleedrac> If I recall correctly it was doing this under warty as well
<kleedrac> How would you describe this issue to the wiki?
<crimsun> nautilus issues
<Gaaruto> do you know this xmms erreur ? "segmentation error" ?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: that's too vague an error to be useful
<crimsun> kleedrac: make sure you search the ubuntu-user mailing list archives, too
<thoreauputic> Gaaruto: that could happen with any program ( seg fault ) It basically means it crashed :) (technical explanation I know ;)
<Gaaruto> when i try to lauch xmms in terminal i got this error
<kleedrac> No love on the wiki :)
<crimsun> Gaaruto: strace -o foo.txt -fF xmms
<Gaaruto> crimsun> ok
<Gaaruto> and ?
<crimsun> paste the foo.txt on paste.plone.org
<thoreauputic> Gaaruto: foo.txt will contain info on what happened
<Gaaruto> i read it, it the same thing "Segmentation fault"
<intinig> can I install debian sarge .debs without risking my life?
<Gaaruto> i paste only the last lines ok ?
<thoreauputic> intinig: no ;)
<intinig> thoreauputic, ouch :(
<intinig> build from source?
<Gaaruto> (there are more 9000 lines)
<thoreauputic> intinig: sid maybe, but risky
<Gaaruto> http://paste.plone.org/89
<intinig> any url for a howto/tutorial on good practices for building custom debs?
<thoreauputic> intinig: what are you wanting to install?
<intinig> trac0.8
<intinig> and CBView
<thrift> hey does anyone know how to clear the partition table on a disk, I got myself in a little trouble
<topyli> intinig: if you want to install debian packages, get sid sources and build packages on your box. that's safe
<wezzer> cfdisk?
<topyli> intinig: that is, if there are sid packages for what you want :)
<thrift> cfdisk claims it can not read the partition table...evms sees the partitions though
<wezzer> fdisk?
<thrift> claims it can not open the disk
<wezzer> umm
<wezzer> I had a problem that cfdisk could't get disk opened but fdisk cleared partition table ok
<thrift> I must of done something retarded, did it to all 3 raid disks too, luckily i backed up the data right before this
<thrift> if there was a command line to just clear it without trying to read i think i would be ok...clearly it works at some level for evms to see the partitions fine
<intinig> building my .debs from source is a big no?
<kleedrac> crimsun: What exactly is gamin?
<crimsun> kleedrac: it's a replacement for fam
<thoreauputic> intinig: you could try using checkinstall
<thrift> actually...the kernel appears to see the partition table too, as the devices exist in /dev per partition, but i can't even cfdisk -z
<kleedrac> All right what's fam? :)
<thoreauputic> File Alteration Monitor or something like that
<topyli> intinig: no, that's fine
<crimsun> Gaaruto: bzip2 foo.txt; place the foo.txt.bz2 on a web site
<crimsun> Gaaruto: the version you pasted is not enough
<topyli> intinig: debian sources are just easiest to build (on debian :)
<thrift> hrm...oddly enough i can't open another unaltered disk on my raid controller either...perhaps it's a problem with the raid controller/driver
<crimsun> kleedrac: think of gamin as a way to say "hey, X changed in the filesystem"
<TTilus> raid problems
<TTilus> tried to create soft raid0 from 2 SATA discs
<TTilus> filesystem creation failed
<thrift> TTilus: you have an md device you tried to create the fs on?
<TTilus> thrift: y
<TTilus> thrift: during installation with the tools provided
<Gaaruto> crimsun> ok
<kleedrac> crimsun: kewl thanks ... I'll be back .. I think a reboot may help
<thrift> ttilus: i'v enever done it using ubuntu tools...what you should do is edit /etf/raidtab, make sure that is ok, mkraid /dev/mdx, raidstart /dev/mdx, mkfs.fs /dev/mdx
<thrift> /etc/raidtab even
<TTilus> thrift: what if i want to have root on that raid0
<thrift> ttilus: I don't know exactly nor would i suggest...i've done it once, later the system got hosed, it was total hell to fix it
<TTilus> i dont inted to fix it but rather have nice full backups  :)
<bborkk> I just upgraded from Warty to Hoary.  Nothing catastrophic yet, but on boot it seems that X doesn't start correctly.  Instead, it looks like it tries to start but then leaves me with a login prompt.  Running startx after logging in works.  Any ideas?
<thrift> pfft oh hell i feel like such a noob, you guys saw i was having problem sreading the partition table...i wasn't root and the error message didn't say anything about it, so i didn't even think...bah
<thrift> ttilus: well none the less I personally don't know what to do specifically for a / raid in ubuntu
<Gaaruto> crimsun> http://membres.lycos.fr/gaaruto2k80/foo.txt.bz2
<TTilus> thrift: what kind of configuration would you suggest?
<thrift> ttilus: I personally use a scsi for my system, and then ide raid for media and the like on /home/raid or /home at times
<thrift> ttilus: if you have an extra ide or sata I would suggets you use that for the os and then hook up your sata raid drives where needed and bind directorys where you want speed to the raid as needed
* P3L|C4N0 sldos
<bborkk> Is there a version of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto that explains how to use fglrx with X.org?
<Tsjoklat> bborkk no need for that.. works great without it
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: I have an ATI FireGL T2 and hardware acceleration isn't working.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<bborkk> I just upgraded from Warty (where hardware acceleration was working)... of course, X won't even start on boot.  Perhaps I should look into that first.
<daniels> bborkk: ati haven't released a version of fglrx that works with x.org yet
<thrift> anyone know how to use evms.  I would like to create a raid 5 array out of 4 disks in it, but it is quite complex
<bborkk> daniels: Is there a schedule, or am I at the mercy of the proprietary hordes?
<Tsjoklat> and there you have your answer bborrkk
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Okay, thanks.  I don't really need that right now anyway.  Any idea on why X won't properly start on boot up?  Manually starting X seems to work.
<bborkk> Also, I'm having trouble changing virtual terminals.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk did you make a backup of your XF86 config?
<Tsjoklat> you could compare it with the xorg one
<Tsjoklat> (I also heard from users that renameing XF86 to xorg would work)
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Yep, I have a backup, but I don't know where to find my xorg config file.
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Actually, it looks like my XFree config file was never removed.
<daniels> bborkk: no schedule as I'm aware of, sorry
<Tsjoklat> bborkk it is in /etc/X*
<Tsjoklat> type in console: cd /etc/X*
<Tsjoklat> then ls
<Tsjoklat> and you should see it
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: The XFree config file I'm looking at is in /etc/X11
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: No mention of an xorg in that directory.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk did you do a complete dist-upgrade?
<Tsjoklat> otherwise: apt-get install x-window-system-core
<Tsjoklat> and it should upgrade to xorg
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Ah.  That might be it.  I simply replaced "Warty" with "Hoary" in my sources.list file.  Is that considered a dist-upgrade?
<Tsjoklat> no
<Tsjoklat> replace warty with hoary
<Tsjoklat> make sure you got: main restricted universe multiverse
* sid77 hi
<Tsjoklat> then do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tsjoklat> and it should do it for you
<Tsjoklat> hi sid77
<thoreauputic> don't forget the apt-get update first ;)
<Tsjoklat> oops yes sorry!
<Tsjoklat> thank you so kindly thoreauputic
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Okay, I'll try that.  I assume it won't nuke everything and start from scratch?  Yep, I'll update first.  Thanks.
<thoreauputic> Tsjoklat: :)
<Tsjoklat> apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tsjoklat> thoreauputic :)
<Tsjoklat> no bborkk it will land you in hoary.. and that's where you want to be right
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Yep.  I'll give it a whirl and be back soonish.  Thanks again.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk most welcome.. good luck
<|QuaD-> alo Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD .. ladiesman of the hour :)
<|QuaD-> ladies man? i wish
<|QuaD-> :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD hey you make killer buttered noodles right? :P
<|QuaD-> clearly... i am the best at making them... well maybe not the best, but they are edible
<|QuaD-> i also make rice!
<|QuaD-> i can actually cook when there is a reason.... like a have someone of the femal gender coming over and is expectin a decent dinner
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD waaaaw stop! pretty soon I am going to think you are the man with unlimited powers
<|QuaD-> lol
<Tsjoklat> talk about ubu.. that way you don't frighten me so much :)
<|QuaD-> haha nothing to talk about... i have been away from my computer for a while... just ssh'ing in
<|QuaD-> screen is amazing
<|QuaD-> I am considering writing a wiki on it (if it hasn't been done yet)
<kleedrac> Anyone having issues with gaim on msn?  It randomly spits my message back saying "Message could not be delivered: a connection error has occured"
<topyli> kleedrac: haven't talked to people on msn recently. perhaps they have "extended" their protocol for a change :)
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: i decided to idle in this debian woman chat that whoever was talking about... it is the funniest thing
<kleedrac> heh ... like I said it happens randomly ... no certain time/user/anything afaik topyli
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD Simira... oh what do you mean?
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD what is so funny about it
<|QuaD-> well, in most normal channels, you talk about the topic, like here it is ubuntu, or whatever, so i assume that there it is... well debian... however they are having the same type of girltalk my female friends tend to have
<BAOBAB> hi peoples
<|QuaD-> it just doesn't remind me of irc
<topyli> kleedrac: a "random linux user random harrassment random patch" perhaps? :)
<BAOBAB> i am stupid man
<kleedrac> topyli: Wouldn't put it past them :)
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: just go idle in there and occasionally read the convos
<|QuaD-> BAOBAB: i don't argue... jk, whats up
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD that is excactly what I don't like/want :{
<BAOBAB> quad are you clever?
<Tsjoklat> BAOBAB what is your question
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: haha
<|QuaD-> BAOBAB: haha
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: it kind of reminds me of a woman's rights organization... though they forgot what they are fighting for
<BAOBAB> Quad dont laugh at me, because it makes me cry
<BAOBAB> and i dont like tears
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD well it seems that linux for/with women is still far gone... too bad, was hoping that something would happen at last... guess I am stuck with you guys
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: am i that bad ??? :)
<|QuaD-> BAOBAB: are you going to ask your question?
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD that's beyond the point... I think if women in linux ever want to be taken serious they should have a more seriouse approach to matters then talking about menstrual pads
<BAOBAB> |QuaD yes. My question: Is there life on mars and girls?
<|QuaD-> Tsjoklat: just go idle ther for a little
* kleedrac  died in The Dungeons of Doom on dungeon level 7 with 3561 points,
<kleedrac> and 405 pieces of gold, after 2714 moves.
<kleedrac> You were level 7 with a maximum of 48 hit points when you died.
<kleedrac> oops wrong channel sorry :)
<Tsjoklat> kleedrac: you suck :P
<kleedrac> I know
<BAOBAB> i am going crazy
<|QuaD-> what is "dungeons of doom"
<kleedrac> I've been playing that stupid game for like 7 years and I've never acsended ... or did you mean that I spammed? :)
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD something kleedrac sucks at :)
<|QuaD-> lol
<kleedrac> Quad: Nethack man ... nethack ... more specifically telnet nethac.alt.org
<kleedrac> nethack.alt.org sorry
<kleedrac> missed the 'k'
<|QuaD-> blah... can you pm that to my other nick?
<kleedrac> What's your other nick?
<|QuaD-> so when i actuall have time i can check it out
<|QuaD-> |QuaD|
<|QuaD-> lol
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD feels lonely when he doesn't have his alter ego with him
<kleedrac> done and done :)
<kleedrac> I have ten personalities but they're all nuts huh?
<|QuaD-> haha... basically my problem is i have been in the lab or office every waking hour
<|QuaD-> or just about
<kleedrac> You never did answer me when I asked what your thesis is on the other night
<kleedrac> mebbe you never noticed
<|QuaD-> i thouhgt i did
<|QuaD-> location detection by belief propagation
<BAOBAB> |QuaD wont you get some beer for me some day?
<|QuaD-> want a 1 page summary / something?
<BAOBAB> |QuaD i like beer
<sid77> ok, noob questions of the day: I've just apt-get upgraded hoary, how do I change a gnome menu item properties? with right click I only see "add this launcher to panel" and "entire menu". the "applications:///" location also do not work
<kleedrac> Quad: sure kleedrac@gmail.com I'm always up for reading interesting stuff :)
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: What're you canadian or something?
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: hold up... i will put it on my site
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: may i send you spam?
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: plese
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: please don't
<kleedrac> Quad: kewl
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: http://www.slovin.us/thesis[1] .proposal.for.ece.office.doc
<|QuaD-> i hope that is the latest copy
<|QuaD-> if there are a few typos... then it wasn't
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: Ok , i wont if you pay me some money :)
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: I'm canadian our money's worthless :)
<kleedrac> though pretty :)
<|QuaD-> lol
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: then you can invite me to your place and give me some food. I am very hungry
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: Where you at anyhow?
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: i'm not asking too much as you can see :)
* kaha passes a bucket of buffalo wings
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: depends on how much you think of gmail's spam blocker :)
<|QuaD-> gmail's spam blocker is nice
<kleedrac> Quad: Connection timed out while talking to www.slovin.us
<kleedrac> I agree
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: spam will never die anyway, it just will find new ways to reach all of you :)
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: really? what does it resolv to... my hosts dns servers suck
<kleedrac> 168.122.189.188
<kleedrac> --- slovin.us ping statistics ---
<kleedrac> 11 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9998ms
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: I agree but the last thing I need is someone signing me up for shit :D
<cef> BAOBAB: it'll only die when it's unprofitable
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: sides most of that shit is american only :)
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: blah... let me get you the ip
<Kamion> kleedrac: (play valkyries)
<kleedrac> Kamion: But I like the starting package wiz's get ... I got a scroll of genocide and a ring of tele and ring of tele-control once!!! Died on Dlvl 4 :P
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: how do you fight with SMS spam?
<Kamion> kleedrac: valks are the easiest class by far; wizards are very powerful later but their early game is very difficult
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: Thank god my phone doesn't support SMS :)
<kleedrac> Kamion: Well seeing as how I'm averaging killing 4-5 of my own char's a day I don't see why not :)
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: http://66.194.152.230/thesis[1] .proposal.for.ece.office.doc
<|QuaD-> try that
<|QuaD-> anyone else who wants to see my undergrad thesis proposal can :)
<Kamion> kleedrac: last time I asked for advice on not dying so often, the advice was "play valks"; I ascended about a month later
<Kamion> anyway, this ain't #nethack I guess :)
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: i didn't know that there are such phones nowadays :)
<kleedrac> Quad: now I'm getting a 404
<kleedrac> Kamion: I'm in #nethack too :)
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: you are lucky :)
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: There are when you hate cellphones and go out of your way to find the GDSM phone with the least features on the market ... incedentally the Siemens C56 does it :)
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: I'm back.  Works great.  Thanks.
<bborkk> How do I reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: do you use ICQ?
<bborkk> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop returns a broken package error.
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: try this again: http://www.slovin.us/thesis.proposal.for.ece.office.doc  if that doesn't work, i will post it for you tomorrow (when i get the dns servers fixed). i pay $4 a month for an amazing hosting plan, but they are currently fixing my dns servers
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: yes and I know the trick of signing UIN@icq.com to gay porn mailing lists ... I did it to a friend of mine :)
<bborkk> Never mind... all is well.
<kleedrac> There we go ... that one worked Quad :)
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: yesterday i found a prog that finds out the birthday of you ICQ number :)
<kleedrac> Really?
<kleedrac> Neat
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: that is the date when you number was registered
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: FINALLY
<Tsjoklat> bborrk got it all working now?
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: and how much spam goes to my ICQ# :)
<kleedrac> Quad: I know ... I'll read it tomorrow though ... I think I need to sleep soon ...
<|QuaD-> kleedrac: :) me too
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: dont waste your time on sleeping!
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: But it's hard to concentrate with my wife snoring beside me :)
<neighborlee> lol
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: My wife hates my comp :)
<cef> kleedrac: that's what socks are for
<bborkk> Okay, I just updated to Hoary... how do I logout?  :)
<|QuaD-> Kamion: you still around?
<Tsjoklat> bborrk what do you mean?
<Kamion> |QuaD-: sure, only 10:15am here
<kleedrac> cef: LOL but she's pregnant!!
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: Thusly why I love my laptop and wifi :)
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: System->Logout is no longer in the menu.
<cef> kleedrac: ahh ok.. oxygen mask then?
<|QuaD-> Kamion: i was going to ask you to take care of baobab
<kleedrac> cef: Don't have one handy :)
<Tsjoklat> bborkk it is under the other two
<kleedrac> BAOBAB: Thusly why I love my laptop and wifi :)
<Tsjoklat> bborkk but the menus are a tad messed up... best thing to do is to add log out button to your menu or shutdown from console
<kleedrac> Well ... I'm gonna pass out at the kb so ... night all!!
<|QuaD-> i am going to to put my stuff back in my office and head home... i will be back in like 30 mins :)
<thrift> has anyone here used evms?
<BAOBAB> kleedrac: wish u C++ dreams
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: I added it to a panel.  Thanks.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk it will be fixed... not sure when :)
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Now off to see if X.org works.  Back in a bit.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk toodles
<BAOBAB> 
<BAOBAB> beezly: do you have a problem?
<beezly> BAOBAB: hmm
<beezly> BAOBAB: trouble with X under hoary
<beezly> crashes if I load firefox over a remote SSH session
<BAOBAB> beezly: i will help you for $1000
<beezly> (ie, if I load firefox over SSH from another machine)
<BAOBAB> :)
<BAOBAB> beezly:  i am very kind :)
<beezly> hahaaa... I can help myself for that kind of money
<Tsjoklat> wb bborkk
<beezly> $1000 Taiwan New Dollars maybe :)
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Yo.  All is well.  Cheers.
<|QuaD|> brr... it was cold outside
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: After changing the driver from fglrx to ati in xorg.conf, everything seems to work.  Even my logout menu option is back.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk that is fabio.. glad it all went smoothly
<beezly> hahah or Jamaican Dollars
<beezly> $1000 JMD = 8.39 GBP
<beezly> actually, the way the US$ is at the moment, it's probably about the same in that too
<BAOBAB> beezly: how you know about Taiwan?
<BAOBAB> beezly: do you live there?
<beezly> BAOBAB: nope, UK
<bborkk> Does anyone else get a jittery screen fade out when logging out?
<BAOBAB> beezly: lets go to Taiwan for pretty girls :)
<bborkk> BAOBAB: Just what Taiwan needs...
<BAOBAB> bborkk: if you have any problems just sell you pc and buy a new one
<BAOBAB> bborkk: my advice is very wise
<beezly> BAOBAB: there are pretty girls here thanks
<bborkk> So, no jittery fade out for anyone else on logout?
<beezly> bborkk: under PPC I think I get that
<bob2> it happens to lots of people
<topyli> BAOBAB: yeah. those that come with ms works 2000 lite and SIX MONTHS of FREE Internet security are wonderful
<thrift> i've just setup a raid5 with evms, setup fstab, rebooted, it mounted fine, but my raid disks are lit up like a christmas tree and i can't figure out where the activity is coming from, does anyone know what could be causing this and if this is standard behavior?
<bborkk> beezly: Seems like an easy thing to fix/change and it would add some polish to the user experience.
<thrift> n/m drives are just resyncing
<_|Imanewbie|_> Hello, how do I check the amount of free memory on fat-c?
<thrift> df -h
<BAOBAB> why dont people  love ms windows? It's the best OS for home
<_|Imanewbie|_> thrift: thx
<bip> only for masochist ppl BAOBAB ;-)
<Tsjoklat> amen bip
<bip> amen Tsjoklat
<bob2> this is kinda off-topic, folks
<thrift> np
* thoreauputic throws a UNIX manual at BAOBAB 
<beezly> BAOBAB: all sorts for all sorts
<BAOBAB> thoreauputic: unix is best if you want to know much. But if you wants just work or relax and have no problems Windows is the best
<BAOBAB> thoreauputic: amen
<bip> ever tried a mac BAOBAB ?
<della> hi
<beezly> BAOBAB: as I said, all sorts for all sorts. have you tried ubuntu or are you just lurking?
<BAOBAB> bip: never :(
<bip> it s way more relaxin the m$ crap
<bob2> bip: BAOBAB beezly #advocacy or something, please
* cef throws a pile of cd's containing XP service patches at BAOBAB
<bip> and it even has hidden unix feature when u need em ;-)
<thoreauputic> beezly: "lurking" is very kind - I would have used a word normally associated with Scandinavian folk tales
<cef> BAOBAB: enough of the windows talk. this channel is #ubuntu for a reason
<della> I upgraded xfree86 from debian to warty's version; now something odd is happening
<beezly> thoreauputic: hehe
<della> looks like .xsession is not respected, while .xinit is
<Tsjoklat> bborkk got your problems solved now with x and your menu?
<della> and gdm doesn't start, I only see the pointer on a black background
<BAOBAB> cef: ok. Ubuntu is the best. Ubuntu is my religion. Ubuntu is my wife
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Both seem to be fine... now I'm wrestling with ACPI.  Do you happen to know any tricks for the IBM Thinkpad T42p?  Does Ubuntu include ibm-acpi?
<bob2> BAOBAB: you can like whatever you want, but this is not a channel for discussing windows
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Oops.  I take it back.  I still have to upgrade the x-window-system-core package.
<bob2> bborkk: the 2.6.9 in hoary includes some magic from matthew garret
<bob2> t
<beezly> hmm, no ubuntu for Sparc :( boohoo
<BAOBAB> bob2: dont be too angry
<bborkk> bob2: Magic is a plus.  Anything in particular I should do?
<bob2> beezly: soon!
<beezly> bob2: really?
<beezly> I have an E4500 just waiting for it!
<bob2> beezly: yes
* cef wonders where his CD's have vanished to
<bob2> cef: didn't arrive yet?
<cef> bob2: no.. which by now is actually starting to be annoying
<bob2> bborkk: are you using warty or hoary?
<bob2> cef: hm, according to reports fro mhome, mine haven't either
<bborkk> I just finished upgrading to Hoary a couple of minutes ago.
<beezly> bob2: is there any info on progress anywhere? never spotted anything on the ubuntu wiki or anything
<bborkk> bob2: I just finished upgrading to Hoary a couple of minutes ago.
<cef> bob2: yeah.. If the list is alphabetical by last name, I'll be waiting a while
<bob2> bborkk: then rebooting to 2.6.9 should help...but afaik there's still problems with acpi on t42
<topyli> cef: my cds haven't arrived yet either. i was hoping to give them away to people at ork while the version is still current :\
<bob2> cef: hehe, me too
<bob2> topyli: dude, it's been out for < 2 months
<nessmuk> me three!
<BAOBAB> topyli: my CDs arrived yestarday though i was wayting for 4 months for them :)
<bborkk> bob2: I found this page: http://www.stanford.edu/~sanjiv/thinkpad/thinkpad.html which seems to indicate there is hope after some fussing about.
<bob2> you didn't  wait 4 months
<cef> BAOBAB: what's your last name start with?
<BAOBAB> cef: with F
<bob2> ubuntu was announced < 3 months ago
<nessmuk> I have a question about galeon...browser. It says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop in order to install galeon. This broke my ubuntu and I had to reinstall. Is there a workaround?
<beezly> mine have arrived... a good stash of 'em
<cef> hrm.. some ppl in Sydney got them I know.. *sigh*
<cef> bob2: amd64 and i386 particularly would be useful about now
<della> nessmuk: did you put anything in /etc/apt.conf[.d/] ?
<topyli> bob2: true, i guess they'll have them in good time
<bob2> beezly: do they have a fix for the "10% of power per hour" thing?
<BAOBAB> bob2: about 4 months
<bob2> cef: ah, handing them out?
<beezly> bob2: what's that?
<nessmuk> della...nope. No idea what that is. Very low end here. Mac user, new to CLUI
<BAOBAB> anyway they arrived and i am very glad
<Tsjoklat> nesmuk removing ubuntu-desktop should not bork your box
<cef> bob2: using them actually.. would like to redo one of my desktops and my new lappy when I get it
<sladen> nessmuk: ubuntu-desktop is just an alias package that depends on everything you need for the dedeafult desktop
<bborkk> bob2: Do you know if there are plans to include ibm-acpi in Ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk you'll lose ubu-desktop anyways the moment you install totem-xine
<sladen> nessmuk: fine to let it remove it, since it won't actually remove anything
<bob2> BAOBAB: I was at the preview release launch party
<nessmuk> tsok...della....I had to reinstall
<bob2> cef: ah, cool
<della> nessmuk: why? did you remove also other packets?
<della> nessmuk: ubuntu-desktop is only dependencies
<cef> bob2: and since I don't have a bootdisk and hoary failed to boot after upgrading from warty on the desktop, and it has the burner in it.. *sigh*
<BAOBAB> bob2: is it possible to make a GPRS connection in UBUNTU?
<bob2> bborkk: apparently it's getting merged into 2.6.10 anyway, but ubuntu's kernels have some of the fixes already
<nessmuk> no....I just told Synaptic to install Galeon
<bob2> BAOBAB: yes
<nessmuk> della....I don't understand. Doesn't dependencies mean that if the named item is uninstalled it will mess things up?
<BAOBAB> bob2: thanx
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk no it is just a metapackage
<bborkk> bob2: Would installing ibm-acpi with the 2.6.9 kernel cause any problems you think?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<della> nessmuk: A depending on B means that A needs B to be installed to work
<da_bon_bon> is azz here?
<BAOBAB> da_bon_bon: hi
<della> and APT does all the dependency's work for you
<nessmuk> my situation is that Firefox takes all the power in my current setup. New one coming...but I like damnedsmalllinux and Beatrix....maybe gonna run a silent box off usb. But I like the small browsers. Would like a few more features than dillo.
<della> for instance, ubuntu-desktop depends on a lot of things
<da_bon_bon> BAOBAB: hi
<BAOBAB> da_bon_bon: your nick is very funny
<da_bon_bon> BAOBAB: u know the meaning of it?
<della> so that if you want to install a complete desktop, you just tell apt to install it
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk tried epiphany?
<bob2> bborkk: I don't know if it will apply or not, but it'd probably work
<nessmuk> della...that's what I thought
<della> and it will install all dependencies
<nessmuk> tsjok...no. Is it good? Gnomish?
<della> nessmuk: but there can be conflicts
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk totally gnome works like a charm
<tsw> bborkk: ibm-acpi? for laptops?
<Tsjoklat> I never use ff myself
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: epiphany is the current default browser for Gnome
<da_bon_bon> BAOBAB: what is the meaning og "da_bon_bon" ??
<Tsjoklat> epiph is really good with lots of extensions
<della> nessmuk: to cut a long story short, why did you want to install galeon?
<BAOBAB> who can sell me a cheap used notebook?
<bborkk> tsw: Yep.  Supposed to add support not already available in the kernel.
<nessmuk> della...I thought if Galeon was gnomish, it would just add itself in, not remove something. Would I need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone here upto sending me a CD? shipit aint delivered from 2 months :(
<della> nessmuk: why not epiphany or firefox?
<bborkk> tsw: Checkout http://ibm-acpi.sf.net
<nessmuk> della...from what little I read about "nix browsers, it seemed to be best, next to huge ram hogs like FF
<della> nessmuk: firefox is not a ram hog
<candyman> hi all: I am using ubuntu on a computer that has a drive caddy for my hdd. this is where I have my backups and work, and I don't know how to automount it. Right now I am rewriting fstab everytime. That sucks. Quick man -k howto? I can read docs, I just don't know which ones to read.
<BAOBAB> da_bon_bon: be patient and you will get it :)
<tsw> bborkk: good to know.. I installed ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad 390x few days ago and couldnt get any kind of apm or acpi support
<nessmuk> della...I have FF, but it chokes my current box. Is epiphany such a ramhog. And is in on the cd?
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk I have a very sad box and epiph runs awesome
<bborkk> nessmuk: Where did you read that about Galeon?
<da_bon_bon> BAOBAB: why not directly tell me?
<da_bon_bon> BAOBAB: oh oh u wre talking about shipit?
<da_bon_bon> BAOBAB: i wanna try ubuntu but am waiting for the damned CD
<topyli> della: i just wish epiphany didn't depend on mozilla
<karlheg> candyman, EIDE or USB?
<karlheg> USB is most handy, since you can hotplug it.
<karlheg> There are USB internal mobile racks out.
<della> topyli: why?
<bborkk> tsw: The www.linux-thinkpad.org website has an active mailing list as well, even if the webpage itself hasn't been updated in 4 years.
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone here upto sending me a CD? shipit aint delivered from 2 months :(
<cef> da_bon_bon: same here..
<karlheg> da_bon_bon, Can't you burn one?
<da_bon_bon> cef: when did u order from shipit?
<karlheg> CD burner at school?
<da_bon_bon> karlheg: i am not over cbale or dsl or t1
<karlheg> I ordered several weeks ago and have not gotten them either.
<topyli> della: i'd rather just install the engine part, not mozilla-browser
<Bh420> same here
<karlheg> da_bon_bon, Ah.  Very slow.
<cef> da_bon_bon: ages ago... according to shipit they left on the 8th.. still not here
<karlheg> Where are you?
<Bh420> ordered mine right after warty went final
<da_bon_bon> karlheg: yes. :(
<cef> da_bon_bon: I ordered mine before warty went final
<da_bon_bon> cef: my page never shows "delivered" or something :(
<nessmuk> bborkk...it was here, from google: http://twiki.iwethey.org/twiki/bin/view/Main....they recommendemd Galeon
<da_bon_bon> cef: thats a long long time ago!
<bborkk> nessmuk: Thanks.
<nessmuk> tsjok...I'm gonna look at epiphany
<da_bon_bon> many ppl have recived shipit cd, but not me :(
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk good idea :0
<karlheg> Maybe I asked for too many.
<nessmuk> away....looking in Synaptic
<karlheg> I want to give them away here on campus.
<karlheg> I would like to see a lot more students using Linux.
<da_bon_bon> karlheg: i asked for 10, do u think its too many? :(
<karlheg> No.
<karlheg> ... but I'm not in charge of that.
<javiolo> how can i install ubuntu in a firewire hd ?
<karlheg> I don't work for Canonical or Ubuntu; I'm just a user.
<da_bon_bon> karlheg: if i reduce the no. of cds wanted, do u think they will ship it earlier?
<cef> da_bon_bon: my cd's shipped (supposedly) on the 8th of Nov
<beezly> da_bon_bon: I got 20 CD's shipped already
<karlheg> javiolo, It may require extending the installer; it may not support that yet.
<karlheg> da_bon_bon, I have no way of knowing.
<da_bon_bon> beezly: godd for u :) but i did not get 10, whats this partiality? where do u stay?
<beezly> UK
<beezly> although I *think* they were posted from the UK
<javiolo> karlheg: thanks :(
<nessmuk> tsjok....so I see epiph in Synaptic. Should I also remove FF?
<candyman> karlheg, they are EIDE
<nessmuk> i don't use Open office at all. Can I just delete that without breaking anything?
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: no - why?
<candyman> /dev/hdd is a removable, I have several drives on caddies
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk no
<nessmuk> save space
<candyman> I plug them in and out (with the computer off), but rewriting fstab is a pain
<Tsjoklat> just remove it from your menu and never open it up
<Tsjoklat> it's a dep
<candyman> they are all partitioned differently
<nessmuk> I'm real old school mac user....like the lean'n'mean OS 7 stuff when I can. I like using WannaBe text browser until I get to a link I actually wanna look at in graphics, then I switch. I like dillo
<nessmuk> Tsjok...thanx
<karlheg> javiolo, You could try the Live CD.
<nessmuk> has anyone looked at or used Beatrix or Knoppix off a usb stick?
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: you might like Links graphical ;)
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk ask in #beatrix
<nessmuk> tsjok...are they on freenode?
<bborkk> What does it mean to authenticate a package?
<bborkk> Specifically, I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when I install certain packages.
<javiolo> karlheg why the livecd ?
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk yes
<Tsjoklat> bborkk: apt-get update and it will be fixed
<nessmuk> thoreau....I was looking at w3m as a text browser...but I still don't know how to open it after it's install in usr/bin
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: not necessarily
<Tsjoklat> Kamion maybe not but that's what worked for me :)
<Kamion> bborkk: apt now looks for signatures on package repositories
<Kamion> bborkk: Debian and Ubuntu repositories are signed, but third-party ones may not be
<Kamion> unsigned archives produce that warning
<Tsjoklat> good idea
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Kamion is right, I think, as updating didn't do it and I'm installing from a 3rd party repository.
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: probably just type w3m - I don't know the exact command but it should be in your path
<bborkk> Kamion: Is this a new feature?
<Tsjoklat> bborkk of course Kamion is right.. he is sitting on top of the devs.. I don't :)
<Kamion> bborkk: yep
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: try typing ` which w3m` to see if it is
<Kamion> bborkk: landed a day or two ago
<nessmuk> thoreau...thnx
<Kamion> some issues probably still need to be shaken out
<bborkk> Kamion: Seems to be nice so far.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk I only throw in the group what I tried and succesfully executed.. no failsafe
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Oh yeah, forgot about that.  Much appreciated nonetheless.
<Tsjoklat> I want to stay young and looking crisp for a tad longer.. :) all the headaches and grey hair devs have...
<sesomwork> hi
<nessmuk> tsjok...I can see using terminal to check or run an app...but how do I get things like xmms and w3m to show in my menubar with the other installed apps?
<Tsjoklat> nautilus applications:/// add there
<nessmuk> I thought, from doing numerous other linux installs, that it was kinda regular to give twice as much swap space as you have ram. But ubuntu uses 1:1....seems like my swap get filled up too easy. Or am I not understanding what the sys monitor says?
<nessmuk> tsjok....thanx I'll try that.
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: how much RAM do you have?
<nessmuk> 128 meg
<thoreauputic> and how much swap?
<thoreauputic> 128?
<nessmuk> I like the idea that Beatrix is 200meg. Delete Office, get the browser I like....looks better to me
<nessmuk> tsjok...yes
<bborkk> I'm trying to get ibm-acpi working.  I installed the package, the module can't be added for some reason... modprobe ibm-acpi results in FATAL: Module ibm_acpi not found.  Any ideas?
<nessmuk> tsjok....epiph installs the mozilla engine. Is that duplicating FF unnecessarily?
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: you might like to experiment with a lighter window manager like xfce or fluxbox
<Tsjoklat> nessmuk if it does that you can remove ff
<bob2> bborkk: you need to put the module somewhere that modprobe looks
<nessmuk> tsjok...yes....I think knoppix-std uses fluxbox. Nice. But I don't know how to handle the checksum. Blew the iso. No good
<bborkk> bob2: Ah.  That would make sense.  Where are modules generally kept and how do I found out where ibm-acpi is located?
<bob2> bborkk: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ or so, find where the button.ko module is
<thoreauputic> nessmuk: just sudo apt-get install fluxbox - very easy ;)
<jiyuu0> seems like there's couple of updates today...
<bborkk> bob2: Okay, I've got /lib/modules/2.6.9-1-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/button.ko ... Oh, just found something.  Thanks for the tip.
<jiyuu0> linux-image something and nvidia-glx
<herzi> i wanted to install ubuntu on a machine, it didn't boot from cd
<herzi> so i installed it on the computer's disk in another computer
<herzi> i installed ubuntu on /dev/hda, but in the target machine it is /dev/hde
<herzi> can someone tell me how to tell grub to boot correctly?
<nessmuk> thoreau....thanx. But be warned. I'm gonna trap someone into teaching me the alphabet so I can learn to type "See Spot run. Run. Run Run."
<nessmuk> my tagline used to be "I don't have a CLUI about *nix....heh heh
<Tsjoklat> night all be good!
<karlheg> herzi, get a grub prompt when you boot it by pushing a down arrow quickly to get the menu, then read the screen.  Use 'e' to edit the entry you want to boot, arrow down, and 'e' to edit the kernel line.  Change 'e' to 'a' and boot with 'b', then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst right away... change the 'kopt' line and run 'update-grub' to propagate it to all kernels.
<marsjays> anyone know a pdf reader (besides acrobat) that can show "notes" in pdf documents? xpdf just shows yellow icons where the notes are
<TTilus> anybody tried to install ubuntu to raid0 root?
<TTilus> i have and it fails on filesystem creation (with no further explanations on what happened)
<nessmuk> on #beatrix it says Beatrix is a Q channel. What does that mean?
<miausX> hi!!! :D
<karlheg> nessmuk, why not ask them?
<nessmuk> karl...no one answers!
<karlheg> So perhaps it means "quiet"?
<NaillL> hi everyone
<miausX> hiii NaillL :)
<bob2> k/win140
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<NaillL> have anybody problem with dual booting ubuntu & winxp ???
<scizzo> NaillL: no
<miausX> no NaillL
<miausX> you should have a correct entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<miausX> example: title windozeXP | root=/dev/hda1 | makeactive | chainloader +1 | boot (or something similar)
<HWolf> Can anyone try and help me get my alsa/esd back working?
<NaillL> i know how it works
<NaillL> it`s a problem of debian-installer
<NaillL> you know..... when i install ubuntu, i choose option "no boot manager". ... and then i`m booting for examle with gentoo-livecd, and chrooting into ubuntu /
<NaillL> and i do :  MOUNT -t proc proc /mnt/.... ubuntu dir
<NaillL> without mounting proc fs it`s breakes windowsxp.... and it became no longer works!
<NaillL> gstreamer-properties
<NaillL> it can help you
<NaillL> and somebody knows whats wrong with totem ??? it never plays anything..... what should i do with it?
<mesut> you should switch it mplayer =)
<NaillL> it writes : couldn`t find any supported stream in ***.avi etc.
<mesut> with mplayer*
<crimsun> d'oh. Hope Gaaruto resolved his problem.
<mesut> ^^ that error means , you have to install required codecs
<crimsun> NaillL: have you installed w32codecs?
<NaillL> i gess it is, but why there is no codecs on ubuntu-cd?
<mesut> use apt-get
<NaillL> it`s very easy 4 you to use apt-get .... but i`ve got very slow internet..... max - 3 kbps
<NaillL> so it`ll take SO MUCH TIME.... 8(
<crimsun> it's adequate
<crimsun> I ran Debian Sid on 14.4 kbps dialup for a year
<mesut> i wont use gentoo/debian or derivatives of these, with that connection
<mesut> wouldnt*
<NaillL> oh...and one more thing.... developers should include console-cyrillic to the ubuntu-project for russian support....
<karlheg> I live on university campus in college housing, and have a LAN jack in the wall.  It's pretty quick -- a lot faster than DSL.
<NaillL> you wouldn`t??? and what whould you use instead???? have any ideas???? mandrake ??? =)
<karlheg> Fiber to the curb.
<mesut> NaillL~ use suse i.e., or wait sarge to be stable,and ship with dozens of cds..
<karlheg> Often the other end is slower than this end.
<NaillL> here in Russia ve`ve got very big problem with connection..... if we want better, we must pay a lot
<karlheg> I dont
<karlheg> ... oops...
<mesut> actually i guess here (turkey) is not different
<NaillL> i think there is a difference !
<karlheg> I don't know what the monetary exchange rate is... but here in USA, you can get 256 Kbps DSL from the telephone company for < $100 a month including your telephone service.
<mesut> karlheg~ thats expensive,i am sure youre kidding
<karlheg> How much that is depends on how much money you earn in a day, I suppose.  It's affordable for most middle-class people, I think.
<mesut> ive friends that pay 20-30$  for a couple of mbits =)
<mesut> in USA tho
<Bh420> no crap i get 3000/300 from cable for $50 and that gives me 3 ips 10 mail accts and modem rental
<karlheg> It's about $75 a month.
<karlheg> That includes the telephone bill.
<mesut> Bh420~ thats what i pay 256/64 + one ip + fsckng transparent proxy which you cannot quit.
<Bh420> no proxy on mine
<NaillL> and here 600 dollars for unlim.....
<NaillL> you can count
<NaillL> the difference...
<NaillL> =) free software.... =)
<cef> In AU $'s per month, $40ish for 256kbps DSL, $25ish for the phone service
<Bh420> telco here is like $30 or something for 256/256
<TTilus> anybody tried to install ubuntu to raid0 root?
<Bh420> was checking the prices for my grandparents and there telco wants $45 for and that like $70 for 512k
<Bh420> and you gotta buy the modem from them for $120
<Bh420> and sign a 1 years contract
<Bh420> buncha bs
<mesut> so is that thingie really cheap ?
<Bh420> didnt have to sign contract one for my cable
<NaillL> you know....i`ve desided to move out from there.... to AU...
<mesut> where is that*
<mesut> i mean
<Bh420> USA
<mesut> i heard that its much cheaper in korea, or japan
<Bh420> hell yea it is
<Bh420> like $30`USD for like 8mbit dsl line in korea
<Bh420> oops $30~USD
<Bh420> should move to sweden
<Bh420> can get fibre right into your house
<NaillL> why?
<Bh420> like $100 month for 100mbit
<Bh420> or something insane like that
<mesut> omg
<NaillL> i decided this not for getting fast inet 8)))
<TTilus> we call it "fiber social democracy"  :)
<Bh420> and big breasted blondes
<mesut> then you dont need a harddrive there
<NaillL> but for getting new good life.... without thinking how much is the bread today
<Bh420> yeh but 100mbit...
* Bh420 drools.....
<mojo> ah! I'm going crazy! I no longer can play my War3 with Cedega b/c the new nvidia's going down!! nO!
<tuxJr_14> hi
<crimsun> 'lo
<crimsun> mojo: you could compile 'nvidia.ko' manually
<mesut> does ubuntu have xorg or xfree ?
<crimsun> Warty has XFree86 (heavily patched); Hoary has X.Org
<mesut> i guess the shipped cd is warty
<crimsun> yes.
<mesut> i need >=xorg6.8, i hope i can upgrade smoothly
<mesut> cus radeon IGP cards nativly supported by xorg.6.8.X
<mesut> with full 3D/DRI
<swampie> Hello.. anybody got an opinion on Ubuntu's winmodem support?
<tuxJr_14> mesut: you can try adding hoary in your apt sources and then get xorg.
<PeG> sorry
<PeG> for view the monitor
<PeG> of my notebook
<PeG> on a projector!
<PeG> how can i do?
<mesut> hey wait, that doesnt asked me for r00t pass
<crimsun> it's not supposed to
<PeG> crimsun, do you speak with me?
<mesut> huh, so if it doesnt ask, how can i set it
<crimsun> to mesut
<crimsun> why do you need to set a root password?
<tuxJr_14> crimsun: security?
<mesut> crimsun~ modprobe powernow-k7
<mesut> what do you think i am ?
<crimsun> tuxJr_14: use sudo.
<crimsun> there's a reason sudo is used by default instead of su
<mesut> what is it
<crimsun> mesut: sudo modprobe powernow-k7
<tuxJr_14> crimsun: but the root password is not set, right? anyone can come in
<crimsun> mesut: please see sudo(8) - and the wiki if you need further explanation why it's used in Ubuntu
<mesut> most ppl agree that sudo is insecure, anyway ill read the wiki.
<mesut> btw,
<crimsun> tuxJr_14: logging in as root will fail by default
<mesut> powernow-k7 didnt loaded
<mesut> agrrr!
<crimsun> mesut: um, sudo is insecure?
<crimsun> mesut: so of course that's why it's strongly suggested in OpenBSD's login banner?
<mesut> yeah, i read a lot of about it, when i was trying  to set the box, to make users can use "reboot"
<tuxJr_14> crimsun: why? is it locked?
<nessmuk> I have installed fluxbox. Can someone tell me how to switch from X to fluxbox?
<crimsun> mesut: if it's so insecure, OpenBSD would not so strongly suggest it.
<crimsun> nessmuk: you don't switch "from" X Windows. Fluxbox is just a window manager that uses X Windows.
<nessmuk> crimsun....very informative. Now how do I run fluxbox?
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: you can switch from X but not to fluxbox. you can switch to console/svgalib
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: rm `which w-window-manager`
<mesut> crimsun~ if i put sudo, i cant use tab complenation,that sux anyway :P
<tuxJr_14> and link fluxbox to it
<crimsun> mesut: yes you can.
<mesut> brb food
<tuxJr_14> x-window-manager
<crimsun> mesut: enable bash_completion, or use another shell like zsh that has support
<nessmuk> tux....what is rm?
<Naill1> dudes..... and what `s the fastest desktop linux you`ve ever used???
<crimsun> (delete)
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: remove
<Naill1> what are you think?
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: have you used a terminal?
<nessmuk> tux...only a little, preferably with guidance
<tuxJr_14> Naill1: fluxbox
<Naill1> oops...what DO you think...
<nessmuk> tux....I'm a point'n'click Mac user....learning
<nessmuk> tux...I'm fine in terminal when I know exactly what to type
<sid77> hi
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: no offence to ubuntu users, but they should check out redflag. almost full win 2k clone
<tuxJr_14> borrow some code too
<sid77> big problem: toying around with gnome menus I probably did something wrong and right now I cannot get a gnome desktop while logging in as normal user, how could I recover it?
<seb128> warty or hoary ?
<nessmuk> tux...as a guy with 2 iMac G5's in the home network, I can't say I want a windows clone
<sid77> seb128, hoary, sorry
<nessmuk> tux...can you guide me through the commands to start fluxbox?
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: go to a console by ctrl alt F1
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: if you want to return, ctrl alt f7
<svenl> Hello,
<nessmuk> tux...I'm there
<svenl> i am installing ubuntu on an amd64 system, and i have both a sata and a normal disk, with the bios saying the sata disk is first.
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: login as any user you want (if it asks for login)
<nessmuk> tux....not the terminal in my login environment?
<svenl> now grub is being installed, and ask me to tell the installations device, i have no idea what that should be, but i don't want to kill the normal-ide boot-sector.
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: well it can work. ok, open an xterm or gnome terminal
<svenl> anyone able to help here ?
<nessmuk> tux...I'm in the user terminal, but can go to root
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: with a gui editor, edit your $HOME/.xinitrc
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: no root needed
<nessmuk> what do you change in that file?
<crimsun> "exec fluxbox"
<patjoh> Hi, every time I mount a drive from a bash-terminal, nautilus always pops up and showing the content of the mounted drive. How do I prevent this feature?
<carambol> how i change the  size of the desktop display?
<svenl> Kamion: isn't grub-installer a bit user-unfriendly asking me about the grub device name ?
<Kamion> svenl: it only does that in complex situations. Normally it just says "Install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record?"
<svenl> Kamion: well, i have two disks, that is hardly complex, isn't it.
<siretart> hi there.
<Kamion> *shrug* not my code.
* rjek had that once.  I had no idea what to type.
<Kamion> it gives you a list of examples
<svenl> Kamion: but well, i chose (hd0), since i configured the bios to have the sata disk first.
<siretart> has somebody found an easy way to integrate WPA client support into ubuntu?
<carambol> how to change the size of desktop display
<svenl> Yeah, it tells you (hd0) is the first disk or something such.
<svenl> Well, i suppose i guessed wrong, nothing happens :/
<rjek> Actually, I didn't want an idea - I wanted to *know* as I valued the MBR on the other drive :)
<carambol> i want 1024x 7xx
<svenl> rjek: exactly.
<Kamion> svenl: it only drops to the boot device question if it detects an operating system installed that it can't recognise using os-prober (and therefore can't add to the grub menu.lst)
<Kamion> so, since it can't arrange for the boot loader to load the other OS, it goes into super-careful mode.
<svenl> Kamion: well, i have a blank disk, and a disk with debian and windows installed. i want to install on the blank disk.
<Kamion> (or, of course, if you say "no" to the MBR question)
<svenl> I suppose hd0 was wrong.
<svenl> i didn't had any MBR question though.
<Kamion> in that case see my previous comment
<svenl> Yeah, but there is no way to guess what will be used, i suppose i should have told hd1.
<carambol> i am new to gnome...how i switch-over tot 1024 X 7xx?
<svenl> Damn, no why won't my cdrom drive open.
<svenl> And why does the damn motherboard try to overclock itself ?
<crimsun> carambol: under Preferences you can choose the desktop resolution
<svenl> Mmm.
<carambol> tnx
<tuxJr_14_> nessmuk: sorry for going out as the power had failed
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: were you able to run fluxbox?
<tahorg_> hi
<tuxJr_14> hi tahorg_
<tuxJr_14> nessmuk: are you there?
<sid77> seb128: as written into the faq I've tried to restart the gnome-panel but that was of no help, any idea?
<tahorg_> what's happening with the menu in hoary ?
<tahorg_> It has changed almost 4 time en 3 days ;)
<tahorg_> in
<crimsun> hoary is in development, after all.
<seb128> sid77, killall gnome-panel nautilus trashapplet gnome-vfs-daemon
<nessmuk> tux...no probs....I was off doing some other stuff....xmms and so on.
<sid77> seb128: k, I'll try it
<seb128> tahorg_, it has changed like 2 times in 2 months in fact
<nessmuk> ready to go. I found the xinitrc file in Nautilus, but it has only root permissions. Can't edit it there.
<mesut> crimsun~ "sudo passwd root" thats the trick =)
<svenl> Huh, grub has no menu.
<sid77> seb128: ok, everything back to normal. thanks a lot!
<seb128> np
<svenl> Oh, it takes forever to load the kernel, and grub gives no feedback, scary.
<sid77> so, last stupid question: how can I change an application icon in the menu without messing everything up? applications:/// do not work and right click on the item do not show "properties dialog"
<sid77> Am I missing something?
<seb128> sid77, that's not really doable now
<sid77> how
<sid77> ok, thanks anyway
<carambol> how i change  the resolution...?
<svenl> Kamion: can i build d-i on a ubuntu system, or is it best to do a clean install for that ? Particularly since i want to build a celeron class custom d-i, and am running pure amd64.
<carambol> Under Preferences it dont show an option to do that
<Kamion> svenl: better build a chroot, the libparted API change for example will cause pain
<Kamion> a chroot should be totally trivial to build
<svenl> debootstrap sid /bath ?
<svenl> Damn, it didn't recognize my wildcat VP880, graphic card, need to finish coding that driver.
<svenl> Kamion: will probably do a plain debian install in a separate partition then.
<svenl> grub-installer will probably not like it though.
<Kamion> debootstrap sid should be fine, and Debian's grub-installer detects Ubuntu fine due to the lsb-release stuff
<gustavor> how do I install an older package version? I installed firefox from hoary (glib was upgraded as well) and now gnome is crazy!
<svenl> Kamion: nice.
<svenl> Kamion: why doesn't grub has a nice graphical menu like it had on my self installed grub menu though ?
<Kamion> although actually I think debootstrap sid fails at the moment in Debian, so it'll fail for us too; try sarge instead
<Kamion> svenl: because we tried that and it broke on a number of systems depending on the graphics hardware, so we took the safer option
<Kamion> I think it caused annoying delays waiting for the video card to change mode
<svenl> Kamion: ah. I can modify that manually though, withough breaking everything.
<carambol> can somebody tell how to change the resoltion...in Preferences no possiblity to do that
<mjr> hm, trying to use gprs over bluetooth from my ubuntu box; what's it mean "pppd: Serial line is looped back"?
* sid77 hi
<svenl> BTW, does ubuntu's cdrecord include the DVD patch ?
<crimsun> svenl: I see references to a dvd patch in the cdrtools changelog.
<svenl> Damn, why wont gdm allow me to login, while X is ok ? I suppose it is because i chose french as language and have a qwerty keyboard :/
<svenl> Indeed, that is it.
<seb128> gni ?
<seb128> what has the keyboard to do with that ?
<iMeXdiAC> seb128 .. keys are at different positions ex yz or special signs ..
<seb128> iMeXdiAC, oh, he was mistyping, nevermind
<squirrel> hi, I've just installed ubuntu on my main machine and I've lost my win XP install somehwere, can someone help me please?
<svenl> seb128: the way localization-config preseeds the X config files is dependent on the LANG variable.
<squirrel> I've only got 1 hard drive in at the moment, a 120 Gb one partition in to 2 NTFS partitons, and 1 FAT32 partion and I left 20 gig for my ubuntu install, i installed it there and after I restarted grub doesn't list windows on it's menu
<sid77> squirrel, during installation do you choose "automatically partition my entire disk" or the manual option?
<squirrel> manual
<sid77> ok
<sid77> :)+
<seb128> svenl, I was thinking you blame gdm, not than you were typing on the wrong key :)
<svenl> seb128: this also affects the gnome key selection thingy, which is then totally wrong, since the XF86Config is now bypassed by gnome.
<squirrel> ~[ sid77 ] ~ I just chose the freee space and then partition automatically if I remember correclty
<ubhuti> You are moron #1, squirrel
<svenl> There fixed for gdm ....
<nevyn> daniels: boo
<daniels> sup
<svenl> seb128: ah, no, gnome is also ok.
<bob2> hey nevyn
<nevyn> what's craige's website?
<sid77> squirrel, try opening a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" (substitute /dev/hda with your correct drive)
<nevyn> hi bobo
<nevyn> bleh bob2
<nevyn> finger spasm :)
<sid77> squirrel, it should display your current partitions
<bob2> arseclown.tv?
<daniels> nevyn: yeah, arseclown.tv
<svenl> Hi daniels.
<svenl> if i want to write an X driver on ubuntu, is it best to rebuild the X package, and then take the compiled tree, build my driver module out of it, and just copy it in place ?
<nevyn> sweet.
<squirrel> sid77 - I've done that and it does list my win xp partition there
<squirrel> but it doesn't have a star next to boot
<zAo^> how could I tell Nautilus not to open new windows?
<zAo^> Cant find it anymore :-S
<CypherNix> Hi everyone I'm having problems with my KVM switch/mouse and BeatrIX (asked in there channel but there are only like 4 people there) and I assume things are pretty much the same.
<CypherNix> I have a KVM switch which only supports PS/2 so I'm using a USB-PS/2 adaptor. I'm a complete novice when it comes to *nix but I read all the posts in the forum, looked elsewhere and haven't found a solution.
<CypherNix> Have tried to apply this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6550 but am getting an error when rebooting...it doesn't read that line.
<CypherNix> I'm wondering if I'm even going in the right direction.
<CypherNix> I made a file named options in /etc/modprobe.d/ and put this in it: psmouse.proto=imps
<iMeXdiAC> zAo .. is written in the FAQ .. go to menu system->prefernces->fileManagm->behaviour tab->checkbox alwOpenInBrow
<sid77> squirrel, ok, now you have to check grub (or lilo) configuration, what do you have installed?
<zAo^> thnx iMeXdiAC
<CypherNix> The problem I'm having is my mouse is going nuts when I switch from one pc to BeatrIX.
<squirrel> sid77, I just installed staright off the amd64 cd and then rebooted and updated my packages, X isn't working yet
<squirrel> I've got grub installed as my boot loader
<sid77> ok, take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst it is the configuration file, there should be a voice about win partition somewhere
<daniels> svenl: run debuild -us -uc, then hit ctrl-c when it gets to actually building stuff (i.e. past ln, makedepend, etc)
<svenl> Ok.
<squirrel> sid77 - my windows partition isn't listed in there
<sid77> ok
<sid77> squirrel, it is strange, because it should have been added, anyway: read carefully how to add one entry to grub configuration file with "man grub" (some info should also be present in the menu.lst file)
<CypherNix> I know my problem would most lightly go away if I used a genuine ps/2 mouse (no adaptor) but I haven't seen any good ones made in the last few years...all are USB. Buying a new KVM switch is something I can't afford...other options like using VNC or even Synergy is not the way I want to do things.
<sid77> squirrel, then modify (using "sudo <editor> /boot/grub/menu.lst") that file and run "sudo update-grub"
<CypherNix> Surely there must be a "fix" for this, I've read that in other distros like Fedora the problem is there for example in FC1 but not in FC2...so something can be changed to make/stop making it work.
<squirrel> sid77 - do I need to put "makeactive" and "chainloader +1" in there? and do I use "root" or "rootnoverify"?
<sid77> squirrel, urgh! that is something above my knowledge: I use ubuntu/x86 only at home and I cannot get it until this weekend
<squirrel> ok, thanks for the help, I'll just keep trying asn see what happens - thanks again
<sid77> squirrel, np
<svenl> hey, nice quiet&cool seems to work out of the box :)
<boxchat> hi all. can anyone help me out with the problem i've posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=33690&postcount=5
<boxchat> ?
<afonit> hey dresearching
<svenl> mmm, hardware-monitor is not in ubuntu :/
<Kamion> hardware-monitor | 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 | warty/universe | amd64, i386, powerpc, source
<Kamion> but not in Ubuntu proper, true
<vj_warty> hello i am in a serious problem with ubuntu warty, can anybody there help me?
<zulkarnaen> #jakarta
<afonit> first detail the problem, then somoen can evaluate whether they can help or not, my suggestion
<PeG> for view the monitor
<PeG> of my notebook
<PeG> on a projector!
<PeG> how can i do?
<vj_warty> thanks, my problem is when i start system xserver crashs and says x is already running do you want to try it at disp 1 or rery at :0
<svenl> Kamion: oh.
<sid77> vj_warty, do you just dist-upgrade to hoary?
<sid77> uops
<sid77> no
<boxchat> any wireless networking experts in here? :)
<vj_warty> it happend just after i upgrade some packages form hoary
<sid77> vj_warty, ok, I had the same problem when dist-upgrading from warty to hoary on my powerbook
<vj_warty> sid77, how did you solve that?
<svenl> Kamion: how are bugs handled for the universe part of it ? Do you feed them to the debian BTS or something ?
<afonit> boxchat: I read your post (very very thorough btw, that is much appreciated) but I an not an expert with reguard to that, but I will research it and post in your ubuntu post if I find anything
<sid77> vj_warty, if you choose to retry, after some failures you get a shell
<vj_warty> ok
<sid77> from there stop gdm (just to be sure) with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm dtop"
<boxchat> afonit, thanks a lot. i'm at the end of my rope :)
<sid77> stop
<__learner__> I found my monitor specs on the web, but how can I configure my monitor refresh rate under linux. It's working at 85hz but I know my monitor can handle more. At least 100.
<sid77> vj_warty, then I just run a "apt-get install gdm"
<vj_warty> sid77, ok
<sid77> vj_warty, maybe this will not fix your problem because you've mixed up packages, but you should give it a try
<sid77> vj_warty, afaik it could also mess things up... 8P
<vj_warty> sid77, thanks for your tip, i'll try that
<sid77> vj_warty, and don't forget to run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" after that
<svenl> Damn, no temperature monitor available ...
<vj_warty> sid77, ok, i'll try it and come back if anything goes wrong
<__learner__> I made a XFREE86 modeline using the specs at the http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl site. Where is the XF86Config file I need to change?
<__learner__> will that work in ubuntu?
<daniels> __learner__: it's in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<daniels> but why do you need to make a modeline?  are things not working for you currently?
<__learner__> tx
<svenl> Mmm, sensors don't seem to be willing to work.
<GotD0t> i have an entry in my menu bars without a picture, anybody know how i can add a picture?
<__learner__> yes they are, but are not at maximum. My monitor (LG F700P) runs at 100hz(1024x768) with no problems, I'm used to it on windows. In ubuntu it is working at 85hz, I want to get it to 100.
<__learner__> it can handle more than that but I don't feel secure to do it.
<daniels> __learner__: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, don't worry about the ModeLine, just remove the lines starting with HorizSync and VertRefresh
<__learner__> daniels, what is that supposed to do?
<__learner__> My ubuntu worked only at 60hz out of the box.
<svenl> Mmm, anyone does fan or temperature monitoring on ubuntu ? sensors-detect tells me that it didn't find any i2c devices.
<thenuke_> __learner__: same with me
<thenuke_> daniels: what does happen then if I delete those lines?
<kent> GotD0t, rightclick on it and choose properties? that way you should be able to add a picture.
<svenl> thenuke_: nothing, but you will have a harder time readding them :)
<thenuke_> great
<afonit> GotD9t, also that woudl occur if you have modified a thmee to an incomplete theme, sometimes if there are icons missingin that theme it will not default to the 'defaults' for the system
<kent> svenl, i managed to get it working on my computer. But sensors-detect  detected my sensor-device.  (not on my computer now, so i cant tell more)
<thenuke_> is there something else to do then when those lines have been made harder to read? I am not on my ubuntubox now so I cannot check if I could figure it out by myself
<GotD0t> kent: i have two options, add this launcher to panel, or "entire menu" which lets you choose add this as drawer to panel or as menu to panel
<svenl> kent: never buy too new motherboards, i guess :/
* sid77 mimes a "spaghetti western" dusty ball crossing the channel
<sid77> dhu!
<__learner__> Should I change HorizSync VertRefresh to the specs of my monitor?  or is preferable to use the modeline generated by the site?
<kent> GotD0t, do you mean that a launcher lacks a picture, or that a submenu lacks a picture? submenus is, as some one said, dependent on the theme..
<GotD0t> kent: a launcher lacks a picture
<kent> svenl, perhaps.  But i dont think those devices change so much, so you might get it working by asking on some mailinglist..
<daniels> __learner__: it should probe your monitor for the resolution ranges it supports, instead of guessing and getting it wrong
<GotD0t> kent: i want to add a picture to a launcher which was automatically added
<daniels> __learner__: this has been fixed in our development tree
<kent> GotD0t, then you should be able to rightclick on THAT launcher and choose properties. On my Ubuntu (warty) i have that option.
<mads_> whats the the mount command for ntfs hhd? something like "mount -t /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows -umask -000" but it isn't quite right...
<GotD0t> kent: nope
<kent> GotD0t, then you are doing something wrong.
<GotD0t> kent: im not an idiot, i know how to right click... and im not in warty btw
<GotD0t> whatever, i gotta get going to class
<kent> GotD0t, i did it just now to see if its possible, i rightclicked on the gimp launcher in the menu, choosed properties, and there i could change the icon.
<__learner__> daniels this is not what happened during install? Probe - Noanswer - 60Hz?
<bob2> mads_: '-o umask=000'
<GotD0t> kent: well it doesn't work that way in hoary
<gustavor> how do I install an older package version? I installed firefox from hoary (glib was upgraded as well) and now gnome is crazy!
<__learner__> is this
<kent> GotD0t, then go back to warty?  ;)
<mads_> bob2: there is still something wrong with the mount command
<mdz> good afternoon from Mataro
<bob2> mads_: yes.
<bob2> mads_: sudo mount -o umask=000 -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows/
<bob2> (the manpage is pretty clear about that)
<mkarra> Hi!
<mkarra> ubuntu support SATA ? chipset nForce 3 250G ??
<daniels> __learner__: sorry, I don't really follow
<marcellus> mkarra: worked for me with that chipset
<mkarra> ok
<mads_> how do i play mp3's?
<__learner__> daniels: Is it not what happened by first. When I installed ubuntu, my monitor was only running at 60hz. Because of that I think that detection does not work here.
<vjwarty> sid77, i tried to install gdm but shows the error gdm depends libgnomevfs2-0 (>=2.9.1) but 2.8.2-0ubundu1 is to be installed; broken package; what do i do now?
<marcellus> __learner__: I had the same problem. My old 17" CRTs suddenly used 60Hz instead of 75Hz I had before.
<daniels> __learner__: ah, right
<sid77> vjwarty, that's why I was worried before
<sid77> vjwarty, why not completely dist-upgrading to hoary?
<vjwarty> sid77, it is not possible with my sloooow dialup connection
<sid77> urgh, same problem @home
<vjwarty> sid77, is there any workaround of this prob?
<sid77> vjwarty, don't know
<sid77> vjwarty, maybe you should try to downgrade hoary packages to warty one
<__learner__> I'll try the factory settings.
<vjwarty> sid77, how do i do that?
<__learner__> talk to you soon.
<sid77> vjwarty, or trying to understand what is needed and install that
<sid77> vjwarty, IIRC I saw a faq once, link is in the channel topic
<vjwarty> sid77, it shows gnomevfs2.9.1 is needed; but i cant understand why apt couldn't find that???
<sid77> vjwarty, if you have mixed repositories, are they both active in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sid77> vjwarty, probably hoary gdm needs hoary gnome stuff
<vjwarty> sid77, i have hoary and warty in source.list is it the reason?
<sid77> vjwarty, I think that both of them should be uncommented to be avalaible to mix packages (which isn't a good thing)
<__learner__> changing values for factory settings didn't worked.
<mads_> where can i find a map3 plugin for Music Player or Xmms?!
<__learner__> I just need to press control+alt+backspace to restart X isn't it?
<daniels> yeah
<__learner__> didn't worked
<__learner__> I'll eat. I get back soon.
<mads_> where can i find a mp3 plugin for Music Player or Xmms?!
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<vjwarty> sid77, now i am in a tough situation; i'll try to downgrade the packages to warty!!;
<crunch> my ubuntu install has only lasted 2hrs :(   just hangs at hotplug now, did alt-sysreq-e and cx8800 module was causing crash(tv card) stopped it from loading, then hal complains and X wont start
<Tyche> Good morning all.
<Tyche> I was wondering what you use for remote gui control of your ubuntu server.
<crunch> Tyche, VNC is the way :)
<sid77> vjwarty, yeah! but I don't know how to do that!!! 8|
<zeedo> Tyche: for a server I wouldnt use a GUI
<sid77> vjwarty, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<zeedo> Tyche: but if you choose to you could use, remote X (over ssl), VNC (over ssl) as 2 options
<sid77> hell
<sid77> wrong link
<sid77> vjwarty, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto#how-to-keep-a-mixed-system
<Tyche> zeedo: I'm still learning and want to have the back up in case I need to do anything with it
<Tyche> I have been using putty to ssh in and that will do most things, but I need to update and do things like that, and still not sure how to do that.
<zeedo> Tyche: look at the apt manual pages and apt documentation
<zeedo> Tyche: but running X on a server is generally a bad idea
<vjwarty> sid77, any way thanks for the help; i'll check that faqs; now i am from command line so no browser support
<Tyche> zeedo: Why is that? Performance? or security?
<zeedo> Tyche: both
<kent> what is the command to make cdrecord use atapi-stuff and not scsi-emulation?  is it not enough to use 'cdrecord file.iso -dev=/dev/hdd'?
<mooch> how can i obtain a list of libraries a binary is linked against with objdump ? cannot remember...
<crimsun> kent: that should be enough
<crimsun> mooch: grep for the NEEDED string
<vjwarty> mooch, is it ldd
<crimsun> objdump is less noisy
<kent> crimsun, im getting lots of errors while using cdrecord on my old sony 4x cdrw,  i im trying to check every known way of burning to get it working, but im starting to belive its my cdrw that is not working :(
<Tyche> zeedo: I know, but this isn't a high profile machine. More or less for me to get familiar with everything and figure it out. it will be my first server and it will just have my little homesite as its only page.
<zeedo> Tyche: yeh thats cool, just warning you though mate
<zeedo> but please use something encyrypted when accessing it, such as vnc or X with ssh tunneling :)
<crunch> is it ok to use sarge repos with ubuntu ?
<nevyn> crunch: there's two answers to that.. a short one and a long one.
<zeedo> Tyche: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html
<nevyn> the short one is.. "no"
<mooch> vjwarty: is does not show sqlite, although it was compiled and used for the compilation
<nevyn> the long one is "Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo"
<crunch> lol
<paknaald> Are there any known problems with a dual-boot with windows XP and Ubuntu like there once where with Fedora Core 2?
<nevyn> if you want stuff from debian use universe.
<crunch> nevyn, no medium answer?
<Tyche> zeedo: Thanks I will look through that. Just so I know alittle going into it. Is that so I can run command line on the server and use gui on another machine I am at?
<albeiro> hello
<zeedo> Tyche: you can run the graphical part of a program locally, ie.. all the controls, but the code of it runs on the server
<albeiro> i wonder how ubuntu resolves following problem
<crunch> paknaald, worked fine here, the bug with fc2 was due to it changing the partition order, its fine in FC3 and easily fixable
<Tyche> zeedo: Okay okay, that sounds very good. And is a good fit for what I'm looking for. Thank you.
<albeiro> i have usb disk and usb pendrive. i would like to plug it and open its contest with just single click, no matter what
<paknaald> crunch: i am pretty n00b, and that bug scared the heck out of me ;)
<bob2> albeiro: on ubuntu, when you plug it in you'll get a nautilus window
<zAo^> yeah :-)
<zeedo> Tyche: np :)
<Tyche> I do have one other question. I just installed ubuntu on a P3-800 with 256MB ram, not a horrible machine and I get vertical lines spaced evenly accrossed the screen. Suggestions?
<paknaald> chrunch: i guess i like ubuntu over fc since it is debian-based, although in my n00bishness i don't like x-free86
<crunch> paknaald, if during the install @ the grub section you ticked advanced, then selected which disk to put grub in, it was fine ;)
<bob2> paknaald: why not?
<albeiro> yeah, for now, if i will plug usb disk first it will get /dev/sda1 device, next usb pendrive it will get /dev/sdb1
<paknaald> bob2: weren't there those licensing issues with xfree86, and isn't the rest of the linuxworld already on x-org?
<paknaald> i guess 'standing alone' is never optimal
<albeiro> something that could recognize vendror / device type / filesystem and care about it somehow would be nice
<bob2> paknaald: there are licensing issues with XFree86 4.4, warty uses 4.3 + a bazillion patches
<bob2> paknaald: hoary is already on x.org
<paknaald> should i try hoary then or is that very unstable?
<zAo^> well, I'm glad Warty uses XFree; I use an ATI Radeon ;-0
<crunch> im kinda torn between the two at the mo, Fedora is great for help and useful info like fedorafaq , plus it always has the latest packages, but no ATI driver for X-org yet so no 3d :(
<crunch> well, radeon 3d works just fine with xorg 6.7, its only 6.8 that isnt supported
<zAo^> This is my last ATI :)
<daniels> radeon 3d works fine on xorg with radeon 9250 or lower
<crunch> i dont really want to go back to geforce myself, switched to my 9800pro cos at the time it was tons faster than any nvidia, plus it runs sooo much cooler and quieter
<zAo^> Well, I got a 9600 Pro. My next will be a Matrox
<zAo^> I agree to that crunch , but without support, what is the use?
<bob2> matrox makes new cards?
<crunch> zAo^ the driver is out this week
<zAo^> w00t. Nice work :)
<zAo^> When will the Ubuntu-pkg be released?
<crunch> dont ask me :) im on FC3, my ubuntu install died after 2 hours lol
<zAo^> What did you do then? What went wrong?
<bob2> crunch: 'died'? how so?
<bob2> zAo^: package of what?
<crunch> ok here we go :)
<zAo^> bob2, the radeon driver
<daniels> fglrx will be in very shortly after it's been released -- and it hasn't, yet
<crunch> installed nforce nvsound driver, then hotplug started to hang,  did alt-sysreq-e and cx8800 was causing hang (its a tv-card unrelated to nvsound)   i added cx8800 to blacklist and then it still hangs but with no error
<bob2> 'hang'?
<crunch> also the odd thing is, if i then depmod nvsound, hotplug goes ok, but then hal complains and X wont start,  modprobe nvsound again and its ok
<crunch> hang= freeze=stop
<bob2> it *completely* freezes the system?
<crunch> alt-sysreq still works
<bob2> can you ctrl-c hotplug?
<bob2> did you file a bug?
<svenl> Cool, it is working now.
<svenl> Wonder still why udev doesn't create the i2c or isa devices ...
<crunch> it might still be the old alsa driver for my nforce audio getting loaded somewhere, yet i blacklisted its modules
<crunch> bob2, not tried ctrl-c will do that in a mo
<bob2> you're not using alsa?
<crunch> bob2, no alsa for nforce (soundstorm) isnt that great, the proper nforce audio driver uses oss, but is alot better quality wise and for gaming
<crunch> normally to install the nvsound module i would just edit modprobe.conf and   ## alias sound-slot-0 intel810  and replace with alias sound-slot-0 nvsound, but hotplug tries to do this automatically right? after modules-update
<M0N5> Hi
<M0N5> I'm a Linux newbie and got told Ubuntu was a good place to start. I want to install Ubuntu, but i'd like to partition my HD first so I don't overwrite XP. Can anyone help me?
<ctr> er.
<M0N5> anyone?
<zeedo> M0N5: yeh, what do you need help with ?
<zeedo> just makespace for ubuntu with any partitioning tool then start the install
<zeedo> ubuntu will recognise the windows install and setup a bootloader to handle the dual boot for you
<thenuke_> zeedo: and space for ubuntu itself too :o
<zeedo> thenuke_: I said that :)
<thenuke_> oh.  :)
<zAo^> M0N5, in Windows shrink your "C" with Partion Magic
<M0N5> is it free?
<M0N5> :-D
<zAo^> lol
<crunch> M0N5, there is a bootcd with tons of utils on it inc partition magic,which is free but not exactly legal
<M0N5> law never was my strongpoint ;)
<zAo^> lol @ crunch
<zAo^> thats why I use Linux :)
<crunch> there is a linux version of the bootdisk too, with legal stuff, but i wouldnt trust it with ntfs
<crunch> M0N5, before you mess with your partition, make sure its 100% defragged first
<__learner__> For me, the easyer way is to backup your data, make the partition with WINXP installer, reinstallXP, install ubuntu (I think this is good because installing windows aways ressurect the windows system. After sometime of use, windows system is aways full of junk.)
<M0N5> :-/
<M0N5> that sounds heard learner
<zeedo> __learner__: good advice :)
<crunch> or even better, make a slipstreamed xp cd with SP2 on it
<crunch> then reinstall :)
* M0N5 is confused
* M0N5 nods
<__learner__> it's not. I did it here, and now I have both windows and Linux in god shape. (Because I just use windows when I absolutely need, AKA photoshop/Dreamweaver)
<zeedo> M0N5: __learner__ is proposing, you reinstall windows and only use a portion of the drive during the install
<zeedo> then install ubuntu to the other portion
<zeedo> which will give you 2 clean OSs installed side by side :)
<crunch> M0N5, u see my PM?
<M0N5> would i need to download ubuntu and put it on a CD
<crunch> M0N5, yep, if you just want to have a look around the linux world you could just try knoppix first, v3.7 just came out, boot off the cd, pretty fast too
<__learner__> Yes, thats it. It is really easy. Remove all partitions (it's very easy using winXP's installation prog). Then create a partition for windows XP only the size you want it to take. Install XP normally. Than install Ubuntu, ubuntu will autodetect windows and put it on GRUB for you.
<svenl> Normally partman should be able to resize FAT and NTFS partitions. I don't think the ubuntu version of parted/libparted is configured to do ntfsresizing though.
<daniels> svenl: the one in Hoary is
<svenl> Hoary -> Warthy+1 ?
<M0N5> what do the XP installation disks look like?!
<daniels> hoary is warty+1, yes
<crunch> lol
<M0N5> i can see office ill have to look for xp
<svenl> daniels: do you have something like sid too ?
<crimsun> that would be hoary currently
<svenl> crimsun: oh.
<daniels> svenl: yes, 'hoary'
<jdub> though hoary is not much like sid, really ;)
<svenl> jdub: that is only because ubuntu supports only a few arches, with good auto-builder support ?
<svenl> Mmm, wonder if lm-sensors installation broke cool&quiet though.
<daniels> svenl: currently the only official architectures are amd64, i386, and powerpc (possibly also ia64)
<svenl> daniels: yeah, i know.
<scizzo> daniels: I am suppose to be angry with you...
<scizzo> daniels: :P
<daniels> ok, well, if you're after bashing debian, please take it elsewhere
<scizzo> daniels: hehe
<daniels> scizzo: ... ?
<scizzo> daniels: sv_SE.UTF-8
<daniels> scizzo: it's broken, is it?
<scizzo> daniels: when I have it selected in gdm as language and so on I get the error msg that it does not exists even though I did a dpkg-reconfigure locales and added it to locale.gen
<daniels> ok, i'll look into it
<scizzo> daniels: it loads ok and everything...but both warty and hoary gives me a first error that it is not available
<crunchie> bob2, pressing ctrl-c after i could tell it loaded the nvsound module got me past hotplug :)
<scizzo> daniels: thanks.. :)
<M0N5> i am returned
<crunchie> but now how can i tell what else was making it stop there?
<M0N5> funny story, went upstairs to look for the disks and a box fell on my head. true story.
<zAo^> lol @ M0N5
<M0N5> oki im installing partition magic.
<M0N5> reinstalling XP is outta the question for now cos I can't find the disks :-D
<M0N5> what should I do aft6er installing PM?
<zAo^> run it? :-$
<Tyche>  I just installed ubuntu on a P3-800 with 256MB ram, not a horrible machine and I get vertical lines spaced evenly accrossed the screen. Suggestions?
<zAo^> Tyche, saw thatone be4. Is the sync ok?
<jdub> svenl: no, we just don't have an exact equivalent of sid. hoary is our development branch where sid is synced to, where we upload to, and it follows freezes, etc.
<crunchie> M0N5, i think maybe it would be better and safer :) if you just tried knoppix first ;)
<crunchie> Tyche, sounds like wrong refresh rate to me, or wrong gfx driver
<Tyche> zAo^ & Crunchie: Not sure where to check to be honest with you.
<__learner__> I have a 5 button 2 wheels mouse. Can I make it work with all features under linux?
<svenl> jdub: ok.
<crunchie> Tyche, can you get to a terminal?
<svenl> daniels: BTW, am i right in thinking that xfree builds pipes all his build i make_world.build.log ? And nothing is visible elsewhere ?
<Tyche> Yea, it is viewable still
<Tyche> Crunchie, I can even log into gui if you want, it is still viewable.
<daniels> svenl: xfree86, yes
<daniels> svenl: xorg, no
<__learner__> how can I do that?
<crunchie> Tyche, oh thats ok then,try sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and see what rates it has set for monitor, or try setting it to 640x480 resolution
<scizzo> __learner__: maybe....maybe not
<M0N5> Will I need to put ubuntu on CD to instalkl it if I'm partitiong the HD?
<gustavor> where is rc.local? is there another file for the same task?
<scizzo> M0N5: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdx
<scizzo> gustavor: its System V
<scizzo> AFAIK
<__learner__> I'll try to fix the refresh again. Will be back on a minute.
<scizzo> gustavor: use /etc/rcS.d or /etc/init.d
<gustavor> scizzo, System V system are different? what are the redhat based systems?
<budyong> M0N5 install the ubuntu on u new partition
<scizzo> gustavor: you can read about it on debian.org
<svenl> daniels: you still build the gamma DRI stuff ? I wonder how many 3Dlabs GMX2000 users are there still.
<daniels> svenl: there's no reason not to build it
<svenl> daniels: do you know if it even still works ?
<daniels> svenl: no, why would I?
<scizzo> did I do something wrong?
<Tyche> zAo^ & Crunchie: Great. That worked. The refresh was at 75, I changed it to 85 and it worked nicely. I changed the resolution down also now, since the next time I log in it will not be on this 19" monitor. That may cause issues on that little 15" hehe
<svenl> daniels: well, i am thinking nobody used that code since 3-4 years ago.
<daniels> svenl: but there's no point in removing it.  it's tiny, it has virtually no impact on build time, and it's not breaking anything.
<svenl> daniels: do the kernel build the drm modules for it ?
<daniels> we are not (repeat: not) regressing hardware support without a very good reason.
<daniels> i don't know
<daniels> don't you still have 3dlabs hardware?
<M0N5> ghotta run
<M0N5> thansk for your help guys :-D
<svenl> daniels: sure, but not the GMX 2000. I have the Appian Jeronimo 2000, which has a gamma, but permedia3 rasterizers, and not the MX rasterizers like the GMX 2000, and is thus unsupported.
<Amaranth> Anyone know if the DRI driver for Radeon 7000 (r100, i guess) cards has the t_vertex issues fixed?
<Amaranth> That's all I know about it.
<svenl> daniels: and i have more interest in the newer Wildcat VP serie if i find free time for it.
<daniels> Amaranth: yah, it does
<daniels> Amaranth: in x.org (hoary), not xfree86 (warty) though
<Tyche> Hey crunch, where is vnc configured on ubuntu?
<Amaranth> daniels: Odd, I'm still seeing the problem.
* svenl planning to adapt the old P9 code to the P10 based wildcat vp 880 Pro, and see if i can get accell working.
<scizzo> I wonder if there is a easy way to convert the disks to use UTF-8 instead of ISO
<Amaranth> What do I need to update>
<Amaranth> err, upgrade
<daniels> Amaranth: weird
<scizzo> I have found ways to do it file by file....or using mount for it
<svenl> daniels: how stable is hoary with regard to X ?
<daniels> Amaranth: xserver-xorg, xlibmesa-dri
<scizzo> but GTK2 now needs to have UTF-8 in strings
<scizzo> hmmm...
<daniels> svenl: i don't know of any real problems; the minor ones, I have fixes for in my local tree to upload later
<Amaranth> daniels: It makes playing bzflag a real PITA. :P
<arctick> is x.org faster than x11?
<svenl> daniels: i hear DRI is broken on it, at least on radeon 9200SE/pegasos hardware.
<daniels> Amaranth: heh
<daniels> svenl: i see no bugs about it
<svenl> daniels: well, pegasos is no supported ubuntu plateform yet, so ...
<daniels> svenl: dri works for me on i855, it works on the nvidia card i went out and got for testing nvidia-glx (seeing as everyone just has laptops here) today, it works on my radeon at home last i looked
<daniels> svenl: dude, if you don't file bug reports, i can't fix the bloody bugs
<Amaranth> daniels: Are your speed fixes in hoary?
<daniels> Amaranth: not yet, but they will be in the next upload, which I hope to get done tomorrow or Friday
<Amaranth> Cool, how fast are you booting now?
<svenl> daniels: if i can't install ubuntu on the hardware, it hardly makes sense filling bug report, don't you think. I have been getting bug report from people who self compiled X.org on top of debian though, but don't know the details.
<spiv> svenl: "Cannot install" sounds like a bug to me.
<topyli> lol
<Amaranth> daniels: Those packages are up-to-date but bzflag is still screwed. Want me to file a bug report?
<svenl> spiv: a known one though. Will probably be fixed soon, so i don't fret to much about this.
<Amaranth> brb
<daniels> svenl: in any case, a self-compiled X.Org will be different to ours
<svenl> Yep, but chance are that intrinsic brokeness on seldom used plateforms are the same, or that you would know if you fixed the issue.
<svenl> daniels: but that is unimportant right now, was just asking.
<albeiro> hm
<albeiro> just started livecd ubuntu
<albeiro> connected usb disk
<albeiro> and... nothing :/ i mean, i can probably access it, that's not the way it should be
<Amaranth> nope, restarting X didn't fix it :/
<albeiro> should not gnome-volume-manager catch it ?
<__learner__> removing those lines in XF86Config-4 also didn't worked.
<__learner__> any tip on setting the refresh rate.
<kirt> Anyone know where i can download the ubuntu login sound?  I need it and don't have access to my desktop atm..
<__learner__> where should I add this line: Modeline "1024x768@100" 126.64 1024 1056 1536 1568 768 781 794 807
<thenuke_> XF86Config-4 or something like that
<thenuke_> :)
<thenuke_> /etc/X11 .. search from there
<scizzo> daniels: do you anything about the GTK2 and UTF-8 string reading?
<Tyche> Anyone use webmin?
<Tyche> I just wanted to test it out, but I cannot even get into the console.
<Tyche> It says it will pull from the password file and it is stored in a different location, etc. Says it only uses the user root.
<Tyche> So I tried adding another user to the password file and that isn't working. Any suggestions?
<kirt> Tyche: I'm not sure if it's installed by default, but superadduser works great
<__learner__> I mean where inside the XF86Config-4 file I should put modeline... .
<zeedo> Tyche: try user:admin and a blank pass
* Amaranth kicks DRI
<__learner__> my mistake
<__learner__> sorry
<zeedo> then once inside change the password :) and the username too
<kirt> Tyche, oops didn't read your question..
<daniels> scizzo: not really, sorry
<Tyche> zeedo: Nope that didn't work. I'm scared now, because I try again...it will lock me out. And I have no idea how to fix that. i have had to uninstall and reinstall it each time it has done that.
<zeedo> Tyche: lol, that can be fixed, you can reset the admin pass though, hang on I'll get the details
<scizzo> daniels: hmmm
<Tyche> zeedo: it tells me the password file is /etc/webmin/miniserv.users and when I go into that the only line is root:*
<zeedo> Tyche: login as root with a blan password then
<scizzo> daniels: because from what I know in time GTK2 apps will read UTF-8 string adds or something....I asked people last night and they told me that the string handle in GTK2 will become UTF-8
<zeedo> Tyche: http://www.webmin.com/faq.html
<zeedo> instructions for changing password are there, question 2
<Tyche> zeedo: You are awesome. Sorry that I am a little slow on this stuff. Not new to computers...just new to a lot of this linux stuff.
<zeedo> Tyche: not a prob, thats what channels like this are here for :-)
<__learner__> whats is the name of the X configurator tool?
<Rocha> Hi all
<Rocha> I just replaced warty to hoary in synaptic to be able to install xorg
<Rocha> How can I enable the dropshadows? Is it a separate package?
<__learner__> what is dropshadows?
<Rocha> And btw, i'm using xfree, can i just logout, kill this server and run xorg?
<Rocha> __learner__, let me show you a screen shot
<zeedo> Rocha: I havent did this on ubuntu but Im sures hardly diff from the gentoo setup
<Rocha> ok, i'll try here
<zeedo> Rocha: you must add a line to your xconfig file and then install and a package
<zeedo> Rocha: I can give you the gentoo docs on it, see if you can get that working in ubuntu
* zeedo will try that but doesnt have ubuntu on his desktop atm
<zeedo> Rocha: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency
<scizzo> zeedo: thanks
<zeedo> scizzo: what for ?
<farruinn> could someone suggest a good (preferably graphical) email client that supports imap and pop?
<kent> farruinn, evolution?
<farruinn> I don't care much for firebird or evolution
<Rocha> zeedo, thanks, i'll try
<Tyche> zeedo: I know, but I wish I could give some feedback a little at least. That worked though and I am in now.
<kent> farruinn, balsa, kmail?
<zeedo> Tyche: nice :)
<kirt> farruinn: sylpheed is also nice if you have a slower computer.  Can't remember if it does IMAP, but i'm pretty sure it does.
<farruinn> ok, I'll check that one
* farruinn definitely has a slow computer!
<scizzo> time to work and then go home
<zeedo> farruinn: evolution does pop/imap but it can be pretty resource intensive
<farruinn> zeedo, yeah, I've noticed
<farruinn> it also runs some daemons that I just find unecessary
<farruinn> and its thread view is a bit buggy I think
<zeedo> farruinn: yeh, id swap it for sylpheed or thunderbird but I need the exchange functionality
<candyman> I installed KDE from universe and sound disappeared. Anyone knows how I should fix this?
<farruinn> candyman: it probably has something to do with KDE's sound daemon, artsd
<albeiro> i would like to try ubuntu but have no spare disk i could connect. but i have nice 2.5' disk in external usb enclosure
<Rocha> zeedo, i'll try running xorg now, let's see if it works
<Rocha> zeedo, how can i know if i'm using xfree or xorg btw ?
<albeiro> say, my motherboard can boot from usb...
<zeedo> Rocha: cool :)
<albeiro> will ubuntucope with it ?
<zeedo> Rocha: check which you have installed
<Rocha> I have both
<Rocha> Ubuntu comes with XFree, but I installed xorg
<Rocha> Hmm, maybe it removes xfree
<Rocha> Let me try
<zAo^> some said 2day that there is a bootcd with Partition Magic and more
<Rocha> This is so slooooowwwww
<zeedo> Rocha: using nvidia ?
<Rocha> I don't know, this is not my computer.
<zAo^> glxinfo ;-)
<zeedo> Rocha: sudo lsmod
<zeedo> if you have nvidia or ati drivers you have to add another line to your xconfig file :-)
<Rocha> Hmm, i have to go for some time, i'll be here in a moment.
<zAo^> btw: is it same to update the fglrx-driver??
<zeedo> It made my ssytem ALOT faster when I was running with transparency and drop shadows
<zAo^> Great. Will I get direct rendering again? :)
* zAo^ is restarting X
<zAo^> zao@amd:~/Downloads $ glxinfo | grep render
<zAo^> direct rendering: Yes
<zAo^>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<zAo^> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
<zAo^> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*KELEBEK@*.adsl.ttnet.net.tr]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<daniels> (spambot currently doing the rounds)
<iBuntU> how do you disable spatial in nautilus?
<farruinn> preferences > behaviour tab, check "always open in browser window"
<iBuntU> hmm i dont think it can do what i want anyway, multi-dirs open in one naut. instance
<zenwhen> how do you all get a cd back when you are told your drive is busy and it will not let you eject the disk?
<zenwhen> I need this dvd drive open to burn a dvd and apparently am goig to have to reboot to get it done
<mart> zenwhen: do you know which app is holding it open?
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> i found it just before you asked
<zenwhen> thanks anyway
<mart> np
* mart makes random outburst about how long it takes to compile kde
<zenwhen> I am totally up to date on warty now
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> dialup sucks
<ctr> so
<ctr> ubuntu is more fly than I thought it was
<ctr> anyone here got bluetooth and phones working ?
<iBuntU> if theres anything that will make you want highspeed its a distro with apt
<iBuntU> or maybe porn
<pisuke> pr0n
<farruinn> iBuntU: why do you say any distro with apt?  What is it about other distros that don't require as much downloading?
<iBuntU> well back in the day, when redhat was the shit, i would just go buy a cd from a local book store when a new version came out
<iBuntU> no downloading required
<mart> can I umount a usb stick without using sudo?
<mart> seems strange that it is mounted automatically, but I can't seem to umount it as a normal user
<zenwhen> I can
<moyote> mart; let me check mine
<moyote> I can umount mine as well.
<zenwhen> mine automounts and then i just right click and select unmount volume to get rid of it
<moyote> me too
<sjoerd> mart: pumount
<mart> sjoerd: thanks, but now it doesn't even automount....
<hidde> Can anyone name me an alternative to totem and mplayer for playing dvd's?
<iBuntU> xine?
<candyman> so how do i deinstall kde then?
<candyman> (killall artsd did not solve the no sound problem)
<mart> hotplug is wasted
<hidde> Damn, I get no sound in tvtime. :-S
<candyman> hidde, do you have the patch-through cable?
<candyman> tvtime outputs the sound through a jack in the back of the card
<candyman> mine has a double-jack lead that connects it to the soundcard
<hidde> candyman, I have it, should work. It did in my previous hoary. :-)
<candyman> but my sound does not work today anyway, because I installed kde yesterday
<farruinn> candyman: does sound still work in gnome?
<zenwhen> candyman, what card?
<zenwhen> i hope you say audigy
<zenwhen> lol
<hidde> candyman, if the cable works, the sound should work?
<candyman> farruin, zenwhen, no, sound in gnome went away when I installed kde
<candyman> well, it actually went away when I run kde for the first time: no sound, back to gnome, no sound either
<candyman> but it was fine
<candyman> hidde, yes
<zenwhen> hmmmm
<Tyche> anyone use putty and its tunnel abilities?
<zenwhen> open up kmix
<candyman> if the other sound is working
<candyman> tyche, I am doing so as we speak
<zenwhen> and mess with the surround settings
<candyman> works prerfectly
<candyman> kmix surround: thanks
<hidde> candyman, the cable is there, but not the sound, and playing mp3's as we speak.
<candyman> something is also using all my cpu cycles too
<Tyche> candyman: I have webmin installed on a server. From my windows box I'm trying to tunnel to the server and use localhost:10000 for webmin.
<candyman> I only use it to tunnel for mail, both pop and smtp
<candyman> are you tunnelling 10000 local to which port remote?
<Tyche> 10000 port remote...it is working, but I'm getting a access denied for my ip address.
<Tyche> candyman: not sure if it is because https isn't liking me going in, I'm thinking I just need to tell apache or webmin or ssh that it is okay for my ip address to do this.
<candyman> not sure
<candyman> I tunnel to a box not administered by myself, and I didn't have to tell the guy anything
<candyman> it just worked
<hidde> candyman, is there anything else I can try?
<candyman> can you ssh to that box?
<candyman> have you tried plain old ssh by hand?
<Tyche> candyman:  Yes, I can ssh
<candyman> https could be getting cranky
<candyman> I know a spanish apache devel, let me check if he is online
<Tyche> I'm not familiar with https, that is just what webmin forwards you to.
<hidde> #tvtime
<housetier> Tyche you could add the ip of your windows box to the access list
<Tyche> housetier: Where would I do that at friend?
<candyman> no, he is not here
<candyman> housetier, if he can ssh into a shell then the windows box is already accepted
<candyman> unless you mean the access list of webmin/apache
<housetier> Tyche ssh to the box, lynx https://localhost:10000/ and find your way :) the webmin documention tells you where that settings is
<housetier> candyman webmin has its own access list and user management thingy
<candyman> housetier, right you are then, bingo!
<Tyche> housetier: I will have to get on the server since I cannot access it via ssh and localhost:10000, since that is why I'm asking =), but thank you. I will investigate that.
<housetier> you said otherwise before...
<paolo> Hi guys! I have intalled ubuntu in the second hd of a windows98 pc. Booting windows all is ok, and the windows disk doesn't have any error. Notwithstanding, fsck-ing the windows vfat disk gives errors: many 8-char file names doesn't correspond with the corresponding long name: it seems that the 1st char of short name is different (a rare char appears) from the 1st char of long name. Any idea?
<Tyche> housetier: What part? I said I can ssh and do everything even goto http://localhost:10000 the problem is when webmin tries to forward me to the https for webmin.
<housetier> Tyche ok then ssh into your box and use a text browser to connect to https://localhost:10000/ from your box (not the windows one)
<housetier> there you login, fix the ip access thingy and try again, using https://your-linux-box.tld:10000/
<ctr> paolo, probably due to case sensitivity
<housetier> try again from the windows box I mean
<ctr> paolo, where the 8 char start with a cap and the long version doesn't
<Tyche> housetier: Great...hard for me to understand sometimes...still trying to break this MS mold.... =)
<ctr> paolo, I never fsck fat partitions, I let the fat natives do that
<ctr> paolo, just as I wouldn't want a windows install touching my ext3 partitions
<Rocha> I have just upgraded from xfree to xorg and my X is very very slow
<zAo^> Rocha, what VGA card?
<bob2> Rocha: did you turn on composite?
<paolo> ctr: but the debian fsck didn't show those errors. Would it be a ubuntu specific bug?
<ctr> paolo, erm, no idea to be honest
<Rocha> bob2, yup
<ctr> paolo, I am on a mac and haven't used a pc for about a year now
<bob2> Rocha: well, there you go
<Rocha> zAo^, gforce 2 mx 400
<bob2> 03:43:27           bob2 | Rocha: did you turn on composite?
<bob2> 03:43:27           bob2 | Rocha: did you turn on composite?
<bob2> 03:43:27           bob2 | Rocha: did you turn on composite?
<bob2> gah, sorry
<Rocha> composite should work fast i think
<Simira> bob2!
<bob2> Simira: aloha!
<Rocha> With this card at least
<Simira> bob2: behave... no flooding in here!
<daniels> composite doesn'tgenerally work fast
<bob2> Simira: it was my daniels, I swear
<zerokarmaleft> Rocha, geforce4 ti 4200...composite is slow
<Simira> bob2: your daniels?
<daniels> reports of composite working quickly are anomalies ;)
<Rocha> ok, let me turn composite off
<nicolaj> allright... I messed up the panels! How can i restore the UI to the default values?
<zerokarmaleft> daniels, looks great for screen caps though
<Erix> my cds came today. they are really nicely packaged.
<calamari> hi
<phezzzerrr> just like mandrakes huh Erix
<calamari> anyone know why wine is giving me a segmentation fault and return code 139 on everything? (even wine --help).  I've never been able to use it.
<Erix> phezzzerrr: sorry?
<calamari> winesetup will run, but even after it finishes I get the seg fault
<phezzzerrr> wine is bad beer is worst
<NanoTek> has anyone the solution for this problem ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6346&highlight=Gtk-WARNING
<bob2> calamari: on i386?
<phezzzerrr> NanoTek: you call that a problem
<calamari> bob2: yeah
<NanoTek> phezzzerrr, yes I call that a problem
<NanoTek> Indeed it is not very huge
<NanoTek> but i need the solution :p
<paolo> ctr: thank you very much!
<will> calamari: I had the same problem: just disable loading of the local registry :)
<will> calamari: disable loading of windows registry files
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/mashot.png
<phezzzerrr> zenwhen: that has to be one of the largest screenshot files i have had to download in a while and the ugliest
<calamari> will: that fixed it!  thank you :)
<will> no prob! it pissed me off for ages!
<zenwhen> phezzzerrr, whats ugly about it?
<phezzzerrr> everything
<daniels> let's not have screenshot wars here, please
<zenwhen> are you a kde user?
<phezzzerrr> yes
<phezzzerrr> <<<liar
* calamari needs to put that on the wiki.. windows registry is enabled by default
<zenwhen> that would explain your lack of taste
<zenwhen> qed
<phezzzerrr> :_(
<daniels> guys. stop.
<zenwhen> im done
<zenwhen> :)
<zenwhen> sup daniels
<calamari> now the question is can wine use the good part of the windows registry somehow, because textpad thinks I'm doing a free trial and doesn't have any of my settings, hehe
<__learner__> can anyone here run psx emulator EPSXE under ubuntu?
<imka> hi
<imka> i'm having problems installing mplayer from marillat's source
<imka> apt is complaining about packages, they're installed but they're rebranded ubuntu ones
<phezzzerrr> go apt
<imka> any ideas about mplayer
<imka> ?
<phezzzerrr> better cl than gui
<phezzzerrr> 0_-
<imka> can i use w32codecs in totem?
<spacey`ki> yes
<imka> how?
<spacey`ki> just install the codecs
<spacey`ki> and it will work
<spacey`ki> there are packages for that
<imka> and encrypted dvd's?
<spacey`ki> search in the wiki
<spacey`ki> don't know about css
<imka> i know, w32codecs from marillat. i just thought that i need to do some linking
<spacey`ki> i think its in the wiki
<spacey`ki> ldconfig
<spacey`ki> i think it should work when you installed related packages
<bob2> you don't need to do anything with ldconfig to use the windows dlls
<vince_> hi all
<calamari> what program should I use to view the files in /usr/share/doc/wine-doc ?
<vince_> I search somebody to test my ssh configuration ?
<Tyche> anyone use webmin?
<vince_> I have router and I can't test external access
<vince_> does somebody have a ssh client just to test a ssh request ... ?
<Tyche> vince_ I do
<Tyche> vince_ that request isn't working.
<imka> the default totem uses gstreamer, right?
<vince_> on 81.56.176.128 ?
<usual> imka, yes
<vince_> you have no prompt ?
<imka> nice
<Tyche> vince_ the connection was refused.
<usual> imka, not really...not yet at least
<usual> imka, it can't play dvd's
<phezzzerrr> ssh: connect to host 81.56.176.128 port 22: Connection refused
<vince_> f..k :) ok Tyche thanks for your test
<nicolaj> How can i restore the UI/desktop to the default values?
<phezzzerrr> is external port being forwarded to internal
<imka> usual i'm installing dvd-gstreamer
<usual> nicolaj, delete the hidden gnome dir's
<phezzzerrr> and everyone has ssh
<vince_> i have create prot forward name SSH
<phezzzerrr> its called wow ssh
<usual> imka, don't work
<imka> i can't install mplayer, cause of package conflicts.
<usual> imka, use xine if you want to watch dvd's
<vince_> on port 22
<vince_> my ssh config "listen" port 22
<nicolaj> ok, if they are hidden how du I find them?
<usual> ls -la
<phezzzerrr> sshd_config and thats default
<imka> usual can i set totem to use the xine engine?
<phezzzerrr> and i did connect at port 22
<usual> nicolaj, you want to delete whaterver is screwed up i guess
<PaNkePaSa> hey people, I'm reading the academic involvement in the wiki and it does not become clear what can ubuntu do for the person working in the project or thesis
<usual> imka, yes install totem-xine
<vince_> yes default is 22 for ssh
<nicolaj> good guess ;)
<PaNkePaSa> do you know how does this work?
<vince_> maybe more information :
<Tyche> Has anyone used webmin here?
<vince_> when I reload my sshd with : /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<vince_> I have an error :
<vince_> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<vince_> sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
<Rocha> Hello again
<Rocha> I have installed the nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings
<vince_> does somebody know how t build ssh key ?
<PaNkePaSa> vince_: ssh-keygen -t dsa
<usual> nicolaj, why are you fingering me
<Rocha> But then X doesn't run, because it says that the nvidia driver is more recent the kernel's nvidia module
<Rocha> how can i fix this?
<Ferris_B> Would someone mind telling me what should be in the /lib/bodules/build folder?
<Ferris_B> modules, rather
<bob2> it's a symlink
<Ferris_B> oooh, what should it point to?
<devFran> knowledage base of ubutu, very good.
<Ferris_B> <-- newb, tryingto patch drivers
<vince_> Yop tyche, can you retry ssh request ?
<maddoc> Nice. I got my pressed cd's now. :-) I'm currently testing the live cd. Everythings seems to be great. :->
<Ferris_B> this is the error I get: root@onosendai:/ # patch -p0 < orinoco-0.13e-rfmon-dragorn3.diff
<Ferris_B> patching file orinoco-0.13e/hermes.c
<Ferris_B> patching file orinoco-0.13e/hermes.h
<Ferris_B> patching file orinoco-0.13e/orinoco.c
<Ferris_B> patching file orinoco-0.13e/orinoco.h
<Ferris_B> root@onosendai:/ # cd orinoco-0.13e
<Ferris_B> root@onosendai:/orinoco-0.13e # make
<Ferris_B> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build SUBDIRS=/orinoco-0.13e modules
<Ferris_B> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Ferris_B> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<warty> use flood chan
<Ferris_B> oops,sorry for the flood :x
<daniels> Ferris_B: please don't flood like that again
<fabbione> dude
<daniels> Ferris_B: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686
<boodle> Hi, I'm using screen+aterm as my gnome-terminal in ubuntu and when I view consoles with ascii characters they're all garbled (colors replaced with odd chars). My environment vars (term, colorterm) all look ok and it ansi colors work ok with default gnome-terminal...help!
<daniels> Rocha: you need the latest linux-restricted-modules for your kernel also
<Rocha> daniels, where can i get that?
<Rocha> daniels, synaptic right?
<pisuke> daniels, hows the faster boot competition going? can't resist to ask you.
<Ferris_B> I appreciate your help and patience guys, sorry about the flood
<daniels> pisuke: we've sort of settled down a bit; scott and thom reinstalled their laptops, and we're just all uploading our stuff to hoary
<daniels> Rocha: yeah
<pisuke> daniels, great. ty
<vince_> does somebody can send ssh request on 81.56.176.128 ?
<wburdett> Can anyone tell me how to change the monitor (CRT) settings in Ubuntu? My Sony 200ES isn't running at the proper refresh rate, but the "Screen Resolution" configuration tool list nothing but "60hz"
<vince_> have prompt ?
<warty> connection refused
<vince_> :-'
<vince_> :-(
<vince_> sniff
<Ferris_B> So, I installed the headers. Should the symlink build point towards wherever those headers just installed?
<bob2> yes
<Rocha> daniels, upgrading, thanks :)
<Ferris_B> apt-get took the liberty of setting all the headers up for me, but neglected to tell me where it put them
<bob2> eh?
<bob2> the symlink points at them
<Ferris_B> I dont have to make it myself?
<farruinn> wburdett: I would backup my xconfig file and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-[xfree86|xorg]  (xfree86 if you're in warty, xorg for hoary)
<bob2> Ferris_B: correct
<farruinn> Ferris_B: dpkg -L [package]  will tell you what and where files are installed by [package] 
<Ferris_B> oooh, ok, the headers apt-get downloaded are a different number than what the patch is looking for
<Ferris_B> ok
<khinester> hello
<khinester> i just installed my first ever ubuntu server and have couple of questions
<khinester> everything went very smoothly, but i don't understand how to install packages
<khinester> for example i want to run plone
<khinester> and apache
<tseng> man apt
<bob2> computer -> system -> synaptic
<tseng> and apt-get
<khinester> i did run apt-get zope plone
<bob2> tseng: that's not all that useful an answer for someone obviously very new
<khinester> but got an error
<tseng> bob2: likewise id assume someone doing a server install wouldnt have synaptic
* tseng shrugs :P
<khinester> i am working through ssh
<bob2> hah
<bob2> you need to find the names of the packages you want
<khinester> plone
<will> does anyone have problems with rhythmbox and their media being on a mounted vfat drive?
<bob2> then use 'sudo apt-get install blah' to install it.
<farruinn> apt-cache search plone
<bob2> so, sudo apt-get install zope
<khinester> E: Couldn't find package zope
<khinester> is the error i got
<bob2> is it in warty?
<neighborlee> i'm prepping to upgrade but this is confusing ...in synaptic ( preferred method) its saying the smart upgrade way resolves conflicts and fulfills dependnecies but default ugrade avoids them entirely...how the heck do I know if its better to avoid conflicts or introduce them ( and let smart upgrade figure it out) because its  providing me with more recent packages which could well be more secure and less buggy ?????
<khinester> yes
<khinester> is this a problem
<farruinn> khinester: do you have universe installed?
<farruinn> enabled that is
<khinester> how would i do this
<farruinn> ubhuti: enable universe
<ubhuti> To access the universe component, edit /etc/apt/sources.list as indicated in the file. Alternatively you may enable universe in Synaptic: Settings>Repositories, check the box for universe.
<bob2> argh, another bot
<farruinn> bob2, that's not good?
<khinester> -bash: enable: universe: not a shell builtin
<bob2> khinester: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, uncomment the 'universe' lines.
<bob2> (this is in the FAQ)
<gangalino> how do you update/install software from cvs w/ warty?
<RuffianSoldier> cvs?
<RuffianSoldier> the pharmacy?
<RuffianSoldier> :-p
<khinester> bob2: would i uncomment both lines or just the src
<bob2> both
<farruinn> khinester: and while you're at it you should add universe to the end of the lines for the security repositories
<bob2> er, are you sure that's useful?
<farruinn> I can't remember what I was trying to install, but there were dependencies that were unmet until I did that
<ChrisH> How can I check if I already run x.org in Hoary? I think the update went wrong somehow.
<iMeXdiAC> khinester dont forget to make an apt-get update before another apt-get install ..
<gangalino> also, how do I share apps (like RealPlayer) among users on the system, install or run the installer in a certain dir like '/var/share/' or someplace?
<bob2> ChrisH: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<bob2> gangalino: install them to /usr/local/
<neighborlee> is it better to upgrade or dist-upgrade..synaptic is giving me confusing opinions on both and I'd like some input please ;-)
<ChrisH> bob2: Not installed and not installable (Package xserver-xorg has no installation candidate). Shouldn't it be in main or universe?
<bob2> it depends on what you're doing
<bob2> ChrisH: it's in hoary/main
<gangalino> bob2: have you installed RealPlayer that way?
<bob2> gangalino: not since 2002 or so
<ChrisH> bob2: Ah, my fault probably. I have a warty line in the sources.list enabled accidentally. :(
* ChrisH was so blind...
<gangalino> bob2: they have this installer .bin that I ran in my '/home' I wonder if I rerun it in '/usr/local' would it be ok and usuable by others
<khinester> ok i run sudo apt-get update and got this error
<khinester> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bob2> pease don't paste it here
<bob2> you have aptitude or something open elsewhere
<farruinn> khinester: close synaptic if you have it open
<zAo^> close Synaptic :)
<khinester> k
<zAo^> someone tried to use the Ubuntu-kernel in Debian (Sarge) ?
<DomasoFan> hi. have a few questions about ubuntu
<zAo^> lo
<DomasoFan> can ubuntu be used and installed by blind people?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> well, in
<RuffianSoldier> theory
<DomasoFan> has ubuntu gnopernicus, the screen reader for gnome included?
<saif> hello guys
<jdub> DomasoFan: not installed by default, but it is supported
<saif> I have alittle problem
<usual> colin@lexapro:~ $ apt-cache search gnop
<usual> gnopernicus - Screen reader for GNOME 2
<saif> i was messing around with synaptic
<saif> and now
<saif> i don't have a taskabar in GNOME
<saif> how do i get my taskbar back?!?!?!
<gangalino> what about this cvs thing? I'm trying to install an app for my NetMD http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/libnetmd/CVSROOT/
<Qerub> saif: gnome-panel
<saif> :)
<saif> thanx!!
<will> is there a way to mass change permissions on a mounted vfat drive?
<sjoerd> chmod -R
<sjoerd> oh hrm, vfat.. mount time option
<khinester> ok all installed
<khinester> but
<will> sjoerd its a dir with all my music in and random dirs have write disabled!
<khinester> where does the apt installs the Products
<khinester> for zope
<will> i want to recursively change them in every folder
<saif> I guess I should restart after installing the panel!! c ya!
<sjoerd> vfat doesn't have permissions itself, that's a mount time option.. so if random dirs are non-writable that's odd
<bur[n] er> anyone use the helix player for .rm streams?  I wasn't able to for some reason, and i'm curious if it's just me or all of helix users
<Qerub> sjoerd: I think files can be read-only or read-write actually...
<will> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/d          vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000        $
<bur[n] er> i don't think so... i think all of vfat is all or none
<will> thats the line in question
<Qerub> bur[n] er: You probably need RealPlayer... It depends on how the stream is encoded.
<Qerub> bur[n] er: Can you try making a file -r?
<DomasoFan> hm. how a blind person should install ubuntu?
<will> any ideas sjoerd?
<saif> ok, I installed the panel ( donno how it got uninstalled! wasn't me! and I ran it from the terminal and now i have it back, but I don't want to have to keep loading it, i want it to start automaically
<saif> bare with me, I am new to LinuX
<Rocha> I did "apt-get upgrade linux-restricted-modules"
<Rocha> And i guess it is updating my whole system.
<farruinn> Rocha: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules would have done it
<farruinn> you can ctrl-c to stop it if it's still downloading
<Rocha> ok, but i think i can't stop this now
<farruinn> Rocha, it's installing now?
<Rocha> Just finished :)
<Rocha> It's been installing for 20 minutes maybe
<farruinn> oh =) well, good luck =)
<Rocha> I think i have this all fucked up, let me try to restart X
<sjoerd> will: add the umask=007 option
<will> sjoerd: will try brb
<mroth> !seen daniels
<mroth> whoops, no bot i guess
<noname-nouser> heya, i'd like to install nvidia glx, glut & cg on my shiny new ubuntu
<calamari> how can I list the contents of a zipfile with zip ?
<bip> wait
<farruinn> ubhuti: seen daniels
<noname-nouser> is there some tutorial/repo/howto i can use?
<ubhuti> daniels is currently on #ubuntu
<bip> it well explained in a site
<bip> check this noname-nouser :
<bip> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Gwildor|Work> noname-nouser, the wiki?
<bip> it s well done
<bip> i found it at the main ubuntu site noname-nouser
<morcy> hi!
<DomasoFan> hi
<will> still the same problem!
<DomasoFan> hm. i will go and fight with my mutt :-)
<noname-nouser> bip, Gwildor|Work: thanks!
<Tyche> vince_ Sorry buddy, need my help still? i was at work and got called away from my desk.
<morcy> well... I have a non-technical question. Is there any comercial interest in the development of ubuntu?
<morcy> Sorry for my bad english
<morcy> :-)
<bip> sure reade
<bip> read the ubuntulinux site morcy
<bip> there is acompany backin and supportin it morcy
<khinester> when i try to access the zope server on port 8080 i get connection refused
<morcy> thanks bip, and... how can they send "totally free" CDs of Ubuntu, without any transport charge?
<bip> because they think is good that ppl can try it ...
<Qerub> morcy: thanks to mark shuttleworth :)
<bip> never received a free brochure in your life morcy  ?
<bip> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/marketplace/document_view
<xukun> which packages do I need to apt for apache2 + MySQL with php?
<bip> check that morcy
<Olivier_54> lo
<RuffianSoldier> iHello
<RuffianSoldier> eSup?
<xukun> I.m running hoary on this system
<saif> guys, I get this error upon starting synaptic, any1 have any id?
<morcy> thanks, I'll read now the information bip...
<saif> Couldn't stat source package list file: apt-build/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/_var_cache_apt-build_repository_dists_apt-build_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<RuffianSoldier> Same here xukun
<RuffianSoldier> saif - eeeeeeeeek
<imka> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, so when it's missing, it won't cause any trouble when updating. is this correct?
<saif> yup
<saif> everything is running fine!
<saif> just getting this message!
<imka> cause i've replaced totem-gstreamer (dep for ubuntu-desktop) with totem-xine
<calamari> imka: i've heard that if you remove those packages you won't be able to update to hoary and it will screw you over
<xukun> RuffianSoldier: I never know which packages to install
<RuffianSoldier> what do you mean?
<calamari> imka: but I really don't know, except that I'm afraid to remove them
<xukun> RuffianSoldier: forget it sorry
<calamari> I wish I could remove them, because I have a bunch of crap on here I want to get rid of
<imka> calamari, that's interesting to hear
<saif> i dont advise that!
<saif> not that i know anyting about it, but i installed kde,
<saif> and wanted to remove some packages fro the system
<saif> now KDE dissapeared
<saif> after removing the evolution mail!
<calamari> weird
<imka> calamari, you could be wrong, cause i think the ubuntu packages will be updated, no matter if "ubuntu-desktop" is installed, since it's only a meta package
<xukun> I need to do something like this but not sure: "apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<xukun> apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql libapache-mod-php4
<xukun> "
<imka> afaik it's only good when installing
<xukun> rr
<calamari> imka: the one I remember specifically about was that if I removed them I wouldn't get Xorg unless I did it manually, because then it wouldn't know
<xukun> bob2: are you here?
<morcy> I love the X system that comes with Ubuntu
<imka> what does everyone else think? is it okay to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<morcy> I work with Blender, and I have a real good 3D graphic speed in OpenGL
<Gwildor|Work> imka, yeas it is
<saif> well
<imka> Gwildor|Work, r u sure? i think so too, btw
<saif> i think it's ok, coz i just cecked, and i don't have it installed!
<saif> so i installed it now! :)
<Gwildor|Work> imka, i am posititve
<imka> saif the question is if it becomes relevant when upgrading
<imka> Gwildor|Work, ok thanks
<saif> imka: well, i did upgrade too!!
<Gwildor|Work> imka, np :)
<saif> imka: hell, i wrote a command apt-get upgrade
<saif> then i got all the packages in the world!
<saif> about 4 hours!
<saif> so i guess it's ok to remove desktop! ( whatever it is! )
<imka> kool
<Gwildor|Work> it is...i promise......
<imka> :)
<saif> guys, is there any linux based development progrm similar to visual studio?? or macromedia dreamweaver??
<sivang> saif : well, you need to have kde installed, and use "KDevelop"
<saif> i am a C# programmer, anything close to it???
<saif> do i need to have kde???
<sivang> saif : you should go and read some about it, it's a nice thing.
<morcy> saif: mono is your solution
<sivang> saif : sorry
<sivang> saif : you do not :) only kde libs dependencies that apt woudl fix automatically.
<saif> ok
<Simira> bob2: where's your MAtaro pics?
<sivang> saif : ah yes, mono is a .NET implementatin for linux..so yes.
<saif> ah cool
<saif> so KDevelp has mono??
<saif> or is mono a program byitself?
<sivang> saif : hmm, I'm not sure about that..:) I have nevr used kdevelop to do mono stuff, only C++
<sivang> maybe caronte would know better? :)
<saif> u mean morcy?
<sivang> yes :)
<sivang> he just changed nick, though.
<morcy> no, no...
<morcy> there is a implementation of .NET, called mono
<morcy> this is maintained with some Gnome developers
<saif> the .NET framework?!?!
<sivang> I think there's an IDE...
<sivang> lemme search
<saif> or Visual Studio.NET?
<morcy> no, not Visual Studio.net
<Dekkard> .net
<morcy> .net framework
<Dekkard> the mono project
<morcy> and, for example, there is an implementation of C# language
<saif> ah cool,
* Dekkard mutters ots all xml to me....
<saif> it's a cross between .NET and GTK
<saif> ok,
<saif> let me go try my luck figuring out how to install this thing!
<morcy> what? a cross between .net and GTK?
<sivang> saif : you should install tomby, it's an example of how good can mono get :)
<morcy> no, GTK is a widget-library
<sivang> sorry, that is "tomboy"
<Dekkard> whip likes mono...
<saif> allrighty! one morequestion, any torrent site dedicated to linux stuff?!?!
<saif> or a good torrent site? with lots of linux stuff?!
* Dekkard wonders why...
<morcy> bye
<gustavor> ubuntu doesn't come with apt-auto? I never used but I wanted to try for the first time
<zerokarmaleft> saif, monodevelop is an IDE for mono...it's a port of sharpdevelop
<sivang> zerokarmaleft, thank you!
<sivang> I forgot the name..
<sivang> saif, what he said :)
<sivang> it's really nice.
<bip_> wow
<gustavor> forget what I said the package name is auto-apt
<bip_> i made it
<bip_> look
<zerokarmaleft> saif, there's nothing on linux that compares to VS.NET, though, imho
<bip_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<bip_> i have ubuntu running ...
<bip_> in a virtual machine
<Tyche> for the apache what is the httpd executable?
<zerokarmaleft> saif, anjuta is OK if you don't want to install KDE dependencies...some people like eclipse also
<kicat> hi!
<kicat> Somebody speak in spanish or catalan?
<zerokarmaleft> sivang, what's tomboy?
<saif> zerokarmaleft: thanx for the info, i'm sure nothin compares to VS.NET just close to it
<saif> zerokarmaleft: coz i really am rebelling on microsoft!
<Stuttergart> Anyone running VMWare on Hoary?
<Stuttergart> I'm getting kernel-headers mismatches when trying to compile the VMWare modules against the latest linux-image package.
<zerokarmaleft> saif, monodevelop is probably the most convenient since it has pretty good support for code completion and project templates
<sladen> Stuttergart: why are you using kernel-headers?
<Stuttergart> sladen: You need the kernel-headers packages so that the VMWare install process can compile against them.
<Stuttergart> It needs the headers for your running kernel. I suppose for some symbol stuff.
<saif> alrighty! thankx a lot, would u know if i should bother myself looking for a debian package for it?!
<saif> does it exist, a monodevelop pakage?
<noname-nouser> nice.
<zerokarmaleft> saif, yes there's a package for monodevelop
<goonie> is there a reason why mplayer can't be found in the repositories ?
<JanC> goonie : licenses ?
<bestadvocate> wow you guys I just started running hoary and its really great :) its so fun i dont mind the nautlius crashes
<Dekkard> ive noticed that mplayer has dissappeared from my install
<goonie> janC: but mplayer is in gentoo portage I think.. or at least it was
<JanC> but it's not in debian afaik
<Dekkard> portage has nuffing to do with apt
* Dekkard still has his mac for multimedia
<goonie> Dekkard: I know, I was just saying that it shouldn't be because of licences if it's allowed in portage
<saif> but i can't find it on the mono site
<Dekkard> k
<ulisse> Hi channel!
<zenwhen> hi
<saif> ah! but I found it among the pakages on my computER!  :) donno how it got there! probably this get-apt commad that got me all the apps in the world!
<saif> I am downloading now!
<ulisse> I'm having a strange behaviour with gnome-menus in hoary
<ulisse> Sometimes it disappears the buttons to logoff, run apps etc...
<bestadvocate> ulisse: me too are some programs not appearing?
<bestadvocate> oh i had that problem too
<bestadvocate> i had to restart
<ulisse> bestadvocate, not programs, but basic functions
<bestadvocate> ulisse:and since the restart button was missing i had to use ctrl+alt+backspace
<ulisse> the strange is that sometimes I start Gnome regularry, the button is there, but after a while it disappear!
<bestadvocate> ulisse: did it happen right after you updated? thats the only 2 times it happened to me
<ulisse> bestadvocate, It happens since two days ago update, but happens daily...
<bestadvocate> but i just started to use hoary today last night and its happened twice to me
<Tyche> what is PAM Authentication?
<ulisse> I think it could be a known issue, hoary is in developement, but I came here just to know if it was happening only to me ;)
<bestadvocate> ulisse: do you know your way around bugzilla? i think we should check it out
<pisuke> pam = plugable autentication modules
<pisuke> you can use pam to autenticate login, ldap ...
<pisuke> google a bit about it
<farruinn> there's a man page for it too
<ulisse> bestadvocate, I don't know how to use bugzilla, I just took a look into the forum
<bestadvocate> ulisse: i have only the vagest ideas after reading firefox bugs for fun
<bestadvocate> ( i was really into that whole google-firefox conspericy theory)
<Tyche> where can I read about how to configure the postfix installation?
<ulisse> bestadvocate, I think I'll wait and see, gnome-menus are under hard-development right now...
<ulisse> Now I have to go, sadly I have to reboot under winzozz
<bestadvocate> alright, goodluck!
<ulisse> C U next time ;)
<Tyche> pisuke: Thanks
<scizzo> this is...ummm...annoying...
<zerokarmaleft> this->stop_annoying_scizzo();
<saif> stop_annoying_scizzo() { saif.leave(); };
<saif> bye!
<saif> thanx for everything!
<RuffianSoldier> How can I make it so I loggin in at console?
<zerokarmaleft> RuffianSoldier, you mean so gdm is disabled?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<scizzo> anyone that has the solution for GLX and nvidia cards for Xorg?
<RuffianSoldier> I dont want X to start at boot
<rend> what the difference between wth warty-release-install-i386.iso and warty-release-live-i386.iso ?
<Spherical`> live cd
<rend> right and whats live cd?
<Spherical`> installation to hard-drive cd?
<Spherical`> Rights off the disk...
<Spherical`> No need to install.
<Spherical`> runs*
<bestadvocate> live cds dont install, its knoppix
<rend> ahh, kinda thought that but wanted to check
<rend> so only 1 cd for the install compared to 7+ for debian? :)
<bestadvocate> yah but thats for many reasons
<thenuke_> rend: :) you do not need the 7+ cd's to install debian
<rend> thenuke_: I know :)
<bestadvocate> if you want to use less debian cds use the debian-installer
<rend> the net install on debian is very good
<maijk> 
<Walcky> Hi all
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<bestadvocate> hi ti_uhl
<bestadvocate> hi walcky
<Synek> re-hi ;)
<Ti_Uhl> i'm setting up a workshop around linux in my university and currently have about 200 subscriptions, and i was wondering if i could spread the ubuntu cd's wich i can order online. But is it possible to order about 300 cd's ? i currently ordered 50 of them.
<bip> well if u read carefully the cd ordering page
<bip> there is a note about mass orders Ti_Uhl
<bip> How Many CDs Can I Order?
<bip> You should use your judgment and limit yourself to a reasonable number of CDs for yourself and to give to your friends and coworkers. If you a large number of CDs, you will be contacted by Canonical staff to confirm who will ask about how you intend to use the CDs and to
<bip> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<Ti_Uhl> bip well for a workshop with 200 attendees so far .... would that be a good enough reason ?
<bip> well i dont work foir canonical ...
<bip> why don t u ask em Ti_Uhl ?
<Ti_Uhl> couldn't find an email adress to ask them so i figured that here would be the appropiate place :)
<scaroo> hi ppl, i d like to know if the kernel 2.6.9 used in current hoary is inotify patched
<Ti_Uhl> bip : found the email adress in the faq, thx
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Aure> Hello
<Aure> i've just installed a frech hoarty
<Aure> +fresh -frech
<Aure> everything is ok, but the xorg configuration
<Aure> i'm stuck to the 640x480. A dpkg-reconfigure doesn't help
<Aure> anyone to help ?
<Qerub> set your monitor "frequencies" in your x config
<Aure> ok
<Aure> i've only used medium preferences
<RuffianSoldier> # The default runlevel.
<RuffianSoldier>  id:5:initdefault:
<RuffianSoldier>  if I change that to 3 it wont start X right?
<superted> is it problematic to downgrade to warty from hoary?
<superted> just did an upgrade and the desktop is pretty ruined
<Aure> ok, I've switch to Advanced with the right frequencies, but it solves nothing
<Aure> another idea ? :)
<CraHan_> strange
<bestadvocate> i just filled out a bug in bugzilla, i hope i did it in an understandable and apropriate manner
<CraHan_> when I attach a usb CF device, gnome asks me to import the images
<CraHan_> but doesn't show a flash icon on the desktop
<noname-nouser> hmm, glu looks problematic
<CraHan_> hoary though
<CraHan_> so I guess it's no surprise
<bestadvocate> anyone know how to restart just gnome-panel?
<Aure> CraHan_, I use hoary because warty installer freezes on my computer
<farruinn> bestadvocate: if you kill the process it should automatically restart
<CraHan_> Aure: did you try using acpi=off before booting?
<Aure> maybe should I deactivate some module ?
<CraHan_> I had warty hang too during the install
<Aure> CraHan_, no, but before it works with
* sivang is rebooting be back in a sec.
<bestadvocate> how should i kill it farruinn
<CraHan_> was because acpi was messing things up
<farruinn> bestadvocate: run killall gnome-panel from the command line
<bestadvocate> ty here it goes
<bestadvocate> that went badly
<bestadvocate> not all of it restarted
<farruinn> if you can log out and log back in that would be best
<bestadvocate> yah looks like i have to... sigh thanks....
<bestadvocate_> hello again everyone
<farruinn> have a functional gnome-panel now?
<thrillhouse_home> hey, question about kernel images.  do i want kernel-image-2.6.x or linux-image-2.6.x?
<thrillhouse_home> i am trying to install the nvidia drivers in hoary
<bestadvocate_> say i was wondering, i was using the nice program Ubuntu Update Manager, which is a nice front aplication for synaptic. The problem is it does not seem to run "apt-get update" or the "refresh" button automatically do you think I should report this as a bug in Ubuntu bugzilla?
<diego> thrillhouse_home: i think one depends on the other but i'm not sure
<bestadvocate_> yah i do farruin thanks
<thrillhouse_home> trying to install the linux-restricted-2.6.x package which requires linux-image.  but i have kernel-image installed already.  and when i try to install linux-image, there are errors because it is trying to overwrite files owned by kernel-image.
<thrillhouse_home> what is the difference between the two?
<bestadvocate_> thrillhouse_home: is kernel-image the ubuntu tweaked version and linux-restricted the debian origional version possibly?
<thrillhouse_home> i think it is the other way around.  kernel-image is in sid/woody/etc.  i think the linux-image is the ubuntu version
<bestadvocate_> alrigth that makes sense to me
<thrillhouse_home> makes sense because the restricted image needs the linux-image.  can i remove the package for the kernel i am running safely ;)?
<bestadvocate_> anyone: well since no-one has an opinion on whether I should report the Ubuntu Update Manager I think I will report it
<farruinn> thrillhouse_home: just apt-get install linux-image-[arch] 
<farruinn> that ought to upgrade your current kernel if it needs upgrading
<farruinn> (where [arch]  is ppc, i386, or amd64 of course)
<NetGeek> anyone know a place to get gftp for ubuntu
<thrillhouse_home> but it comflicts with kernel-image-[arch] 
<thrillhouse_home> it will not install
<farruinn> I believe that kernel-image-[arch]  is a meta package
<thrillhouse_home> btw, is there a "default" sudo pw?  i did the conversion from debian unstable -> hoary, and my root pw does not work for sudo
<farruinn> sudo uses your user password
<thrillhouse_home> farruinn: ah
<farruinn> as long as your user is in the sudoers file it will work
<thrillhouse_home> farruinn: well i have kernel-image-x installed.  i am trying to install restricted-image-x.  it needs linux-image-x.  it won't install, it conflicts with kernel-image-x
<farruinn> apt-get remove kernel-image-x
<farruinn> it's a dummy package
<jdong> you shouldn't be using kernel-image-x anyway!
<jdong> ubuntu uses linux-image-x
<thrillhouse_home> yes, i know that now :)
<farruinn> and linux-source-x too btw
<jdong> kernel-image-x is auto-imported from Debian :(
<thrillhouse_home> i am running kernel-image-x tho, can i remove it while running it?
<jdong> yeah
<thrillhouse_home>  I repeat, this is very dangerous. If at all in doubt, answer
<thrillhouse_home>     no. If you know exactly what you are doing, and are prepared to
<thrillhouse_home>     hose your system, then answer Yes.
<jdong> but make sure you install a new kernel befoore rebooting!!
<thrillhouse_home> yah :)
<jdong> but you're fine removing it!
<jdong> (I'd install linux-image before removing kernel-image)
<jdong> lol
<farruinn> jdong, he can't, conflicts
<jdong> ok
<jdong> didn't see that part
<farruinn> he mentioned it before you got here I think
<thrillhouse_home> ok, looks that that worked ok.
<thrillhouse_home> farruinn: /etc/sudoers?
<jdong> you don't wanna edit that manually ;-)
<jdong> use visudo
<jdong> just like how you'd use vipw or vigr for /etc/passwd and /etc/groups ;)
<thrillhouse_home> sure ;).
<thrillhouse_home> what do i need to add myself?
<jdong> the last time I made a syntax error in /etc/passwd.... oh that was a LOT of fun!
<thrillhouse_home> haha
<jdong> visudo
<thrillhouse_home> if i want to add user x to the sudo list
<jdong> x <tab> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<thrillhouse_home> (if you know off the top of your head)
<sladen> 770All *and * Dave's bithday's?
<sladen> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta
<chico25> hello
<chico25> I'm spanish
<sladen> gah, wrong channel
<jdong> I'm jdong
<chico25> I have a problem
<jdong> yay, 1 package away from a finished XFCE backport!
<chico25> MY ubunto d'ont have lock
<jdong> lock?
<farruinn> jdong, oooh, backporting from hoary to warty?
<chico25> yes
<jdong> farruinn: Nope, from XFCE's website
<jdong> 4.2 RC2
<jdong> It aint' in hoary yet!
<farruinn> ah, even better
<jdong> LOL
<chico25> block sesion, no
<chico25> lock sesion
<linux_mafia> whom should i petition for inclusion of an option in the kernel images?
<jdong> What did you change?
<punkrockguy318> how can I open another gnome session while an existing one is open?
<farruinn> punkrockguy318: sudo apt-get install xnest
<farruinn> it's great =)
<jdong> gdmflexiserver
<punkrockguy318> farruinn, yeah
<punkrockguy318> but like another server on f8
<thrillhouse_home> also, what is this "not authenticated" stuff for some packages?
<jdong> err, it doesn't have a signature?
<punkrockguy318> jdong, thanks, exactly what i was looking for
<linux_mafia> thrillhouse_home, the new apt uses digital sigs
<thrillhouse_home> linux_mafia: ah
<linux_mafia> well checks the sigs of the packages i should say
<farruinn> that's only in hoary, correct?
<linux_mafia> i think so
<Hendri1> Hey, is there anywone who can help me with installing quake2?
<punkrockguy318> is there any way I can add a menu item to all menus?
<linux_mafia> it makes good sense, especially after some of the debian machines were compromised, and savannagh (sp?) etc
<punkrockguy318> or can I add a menu item to the Computer menu in gnome?
<linux_mafia> punkrockguy318, in hoary?
<punkrockguy318> i want to add gdmflexiserver
<punkrockguy318> linux_mafia, in warty
<jdong> It's under Apps->System Tools already!
<jdong> New Login
<punkrockguy318> jdong, ah thank you :-D i thought i saw it...
<linux_mafia> oh, just right click, an option exists iirc to add menu items
<bestadvocate_> lock like the button next to logout?
<bestadvocate_> neverming what i just typed
<punkrockguy318> bestadvocate_, yeah like that
<punkrockguy318> linux_mafia, is there any way to add it to the root menu? w/ lock and log out?
<linux_mafia> punkrockguy318, not sure, and i cant test for myself right now, menus in hoary are a bit screwy
<punkrockguy318> i'm about to install hoary on my other partition to check it out
<linux_mafia> due to architecture changes in gnomes menuing system
<punkrockguy318> how's the new gnome/
<jdong> it's really the same
<linux_mafia> basically the same
<Aure> i've find what sucks on my hoarty xorg: one GL module breaks all
<punkrockguy318> that's one thing I miss about arch:  xorg
<Hendri1> Quake 2: LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory <- $@#$@#$ :X
<thrillhouse_home> anyone having problems with nvidia-glx?
<pw> This is sex.
* pw falls over.
<Aure> mmh, i've problems now with rhythmbox : it freezes when playings mp3s (not oggs)
<Simira> lucky you, I've got no sound at all
<Aure> simira : 2 things possible
<jdong> did you install the gstreamer mad packages?
<Aure> first, alsa, oss, or don't know ?
<Aure> jdong, i've installed a lot of gstreamer packages, but there is some strangeries
* Simira did
<geppy> XMMS won't display special characters in the playlist, such as ''.  Is there a fix for this?
<Hendri1> it does here...
<Aure> jdong, what's the difference between gstreamer0.8-misc and gstreamer-misc ?
<Hendri1> btw, on the other side, i don't know how to make thoose chars on linux :)
<geppy> Hendri1:  Hmph.  It's just giving me an accented a and a copyright symbol where the  should be.
<jdong> aure: I don't think there is....
<jdong> the latter is just a more generic package
<geppy> Hendri1:  I don't, either, and it'd really help me with my Spanish if I did...
<jdong> vestige from Debian.
<Hendri1> whehe :)
<geppy> =)
<Aure> jdong, ok, i'll remove all the 0.8x
<Aure> simira : launch alsa-mixer, sets all the fills at max
<Aure> Simira, there is lots (use the right key to scroll)
<Simira> Aure: I did
<will> what is a good music cataloger/orginizer?
<scizzo> will: gtktalog
<Aure> Simira, then launch gstreamer-properties, and sets the sink audio to alsa
<scizzo> will: hmmm...or maybe that is not what you are looking for
<iBuntU> rhythembox is good
<geppy> Perhaps it's just grip that's messing up these special characters.  Is there a way to make grip accept special characters such as ''?
<will> rhythembox freezes when i tu and import all my music
<geppy> rhythmbox sucks
<will> rhythmbox even!
<will> it stops responding half way through loading my library
<geppy> will:  same here;  That's "a gstreamer bug"
<geppy> hmph
<will> geppy have you gone over to xinethen? is all well there?
<Simira> Aure: still no sound
<geppy> will:  Xine?  I'm currently using XMMS, but I'm having trouble with GRIP.  Are you using XINE?
<thully> Hi - does anybody know what sound server Ubuntu Hoary uses - I'm having problems w/sound in Macromedia Flashand the sound server
<will> geppy i have it installed, i use totem-xine
<geppy> will:  Ah, cool.  I don't care for either of those;  I use XMMS/mplayer.
<will> im going to remove all of gstreamer from my warty :)
<geppy> will:  heh  =)
<Aure> simira : last thing : rise the volume in the gnome sound applet  at top right of the string (ok, last one is not my best idea)
<will> geppy: mplayer crashes all the time, and cant resize damn films!
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> Works fine for me.  =/
<geppy> will: did you do a binary install, or a source one?
<will> does it have an audio library feature?
<geppy> mplayer?  No.
<will> geppy: just from synaptic (586)
<maijk> What's the swedish charset?
<geppy> will:  That's a bad idea.  You should install mplayer from source, if you want to use it.
<Simira> Aure: nope. There's some trouble with esd
<geppy> will:  If you'd like, I have a shell script that'll do it automatically, for you.
<Aure> Simira, in theory you've selected alsa, not esd
<will> that would be useful can you send it over?
<Aure> simira : i can't help you more, good luck
<Simira> Aure: no, I set all to esd
<geppy> will:  It will install gmplayer for you, if you want gmplayer.
<Einzelganger> Evolution doesn't see any local mail (used to be warty, now hoary), while there is mail in /var/spool/mail/user which I can read with f.e. mutt. I can't find anything on the web. I've not done anything special, any idea what's wrong? (evo 2.1)
<geppy> will: sorry, misread that;  sure
<geppy> will:  http://www.bigphatawesome.org/etc/
<Simira> Aure: thanks for trying
<geppy> It's the mplayer.sh
<thully> speaking of these sound issues - any clue on who Flash sound only works w/sound server disabled?  I don't want to disable the sound server, as this causes all GNOME apps to have no sound.
<maijk> I really need help with my WEBMIN, I have installed it but I can't log in. "Wrong usernamne or password".
<thully> who=why
<Gwildor|Work> aure, simira, not sure if this will help, but i once had no sound, and i had to turn up via<something or other>......it wass all the way to the left of alsla mixer
<geppy> thully:  When the sound server is accessing the sound device, nothing else can use it.
<thully> is there a workaround?
<will> geppy: i have gmplayer
<geppy> thully:   Probably, but they're all pretty hackish.
<Gwildor|Work> aure, simira,    ...sorry all the way to the FAR RIGHT
<geppy> will:  Right, but the binary version is very buggy;  if you do a source install, it's practically guaranteed to give you a better experience.
<thully> I want Flash sound - but I want rhythmbox sound also
<thully> P.S. my sound card is just a basic laptop-integrated snd-intel8x0 based chip
<geppy> thully:   I don't know what to say;  ask someone more knowledgeable.  =)
<thully> This happens in Hoary - not Warty
<will> geppy: what do i need to compile it?
<Gwildor|Work> thully, you get rhythmbox sound with the sound server turned off.....i had to turn it off to get sound in ET
<earthen> can someone help me with installing swat
<geppy> will:  Nothing;  it should install everything that you need to install in the script.
<geppy> will:  It'll apt-get gcc and automake, and whatever else you need.
<thully> nope - I get no rhythmbox sound w/sound server off
<earthen> it says i need to upgrade "3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2" but i can't figure out how
<thully> The file attempts to play for 3 secs and then it gives up
<maijk> What is default PW to WEBMIN? It isn't root's..... Really need help..
<majuno> alguien habla espaol?
<Aure> Gwildor|elsewher, i have sound, i have a sis chipset, i am not all fluent with english, so i don't have understand all you write :)
<will> geppy: should i remove the package mplayer first from apt-get?
<Gwildor|Work> aure, i was giving help to Simira problem
<geppy> will:  That would probably be a good idea.
<thully> have they changed anyhing major in the last 3-4 weeks in the sound server?
<Simira> Gwildor|elsewher: thanks, but that's all ok
<Gwildor|Work> Simira, yeah, i came in a bit late.......sorry
<Simira> np
<earthen> anybody- how can I upgrade to "3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2"  so i can install swat for samba
<thully> since it all worked fine in warty - just not hoary, which I wish to test (yes, I know there is the possiblity for bugs, but I like to have "latest and greatest" - besides, hoary kernel has software suspend support
<Aure> jdong : the gstreamer* debs are gstreamer0.6* debs. I uninstall all of them, and now it works
<linux_mafia> anyone know who should i petition for inclusion of an option in the kernel images?
<monoxide> i installed ubuntu last night, but sound doesnt seem to be working...
<thully> Hey does anybody here subscribe to the digets form of any Ubuntu mailing list - I'm having a problem with the Ubuntu digest
<Gwildor|Work> linux_mafia, try in #ubuntu-dev     or whatever the channel is
<will> geppy: whats the command to run the script?
<thully> All text in thhe digest turns an unreadable gray about 1/3 down the page
<geppy> will:  once you've downloaded it, just do './mplayer.sh'
<will> monoxide: try lspci see if your sound card is there
<linux_mafia> Gwildor|elsewher, good thinking man, im a bit braindead this morning, heh
<Gwildor|Work> np :)
<svenl> Someone here is using this nice cool&quiet thingy on their amd64 box ? I did get it working the first time, but now i seem to have problems with it ?
<monoxide> can anyone help me get sound server working?
<will> geppy: command not found
<iBuntU> is there any language-learning software for linux? i know theres many different language tutors you can buy for windows... i'm trying to learn dutch and an interactive program might help
<geppy> will: run this:   wget http://www.bigphatawesome.org/etc/mplayer.sh && ./mplayer.sh
<monoxide> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<Gwildor|Work> ibuntu, honestly, i learned a bit of greek playing an mmorpg, my clan was all greek.......try that....and its fun
<will> geppy:still does not work!
<monoxide> you need to det execute permission on the script first
<iBuntU> thats an idea
<majuno> alguien habla espaol?
<monoxide> chmod 0755 mplayer.sh
<geppy> will: one second
<will> its working now!
<will> put execute permision on it!
<jkelly> ?
<geppy> will: wget http://www.bigphatawesome.org/etc/mplayer.sh && sh ./mplayer.sh
<geppy> will:  When you download it, you're the one that puts the permissions on it... but that should work, anyways.
<will> oh i love 8Mbits connections!
<geppy> will:  Is it working?
<will> geppy: yeah i gave it execute permission
<will> geppy: its running now :)
<vinic> hi people! I'm trying to access chkconfig but i get "command not found" (and, yes i type SUDO before..."
<monoxide> oh i hate 56Kbits connections
<karlos> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<geppy> =)
<monoxide> will: can you help me get sound server working now? ;)
<vinic> anyone can help?
<monoxide> can someone help me get sound working? i need my music...
<will> monoxide: sorry, does lspci list your sound card?
<linux_mafia> vinic, chkconfig is not included in debian/ubuntu systems, although it may be apt-gettable
<earthen> can some one help with installing swat
<thully> monoxide: are you on warty or hoary
<monoxide> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)    <<< i think thats a sound card?
<svenl> vinic: it probably is not installed, what is it supposed to do ?
<monoxide> warty
<vinic> eveI used to run it...
<thully> monoxide: check your sound volume - it may be muted by default
<linux_mafia> svenl, Found in most .rpm based distro's (not in Debian systems), chkconfig is a command line, non-graphical tool that can be used to start, stop, add and remove services
<vinic> it configures services at startup
<will> monoxide: yes have you checked computer, desktop preferences, sound
<svenl> vinic: /etc/init.d/<service> start | stop | restart ?
<monoxide> it says enable sound server startup and its ticked
<vinic> svenl . I know but I want to disable some stuff at start up
<will> monoxide: also as thully said: try right clicking on your speaker icon (top right) and
<thully> monoxide: You want "PCM" up to about 2/3 (in Volume Control-Playback) and Volume and CD to about the same (in Volume Control-Capture)
<will> monoxide: good
<svenl> vinic: add a exit 0 at the start of the script ?
<monoxide> thully: its on 100%
<will> thully: what is my 'pcm-2'?
<will> oops
<thully> Nothing important - at least on standard setups
<jkelly> how do you install kde for ubuntu?
<vinic> svenl , ???
<linux_mafia> vinic, it dosen't appear to exist in ubuntu, if you have your heart set on that tool i think there is a debian proper package, you should probably install rcconf, its an easy way to manage those things
<thully> Is PCM up also?
<Gwildor|Work> jkelly, apt-get install kde
<vinic> linux_mafia well I maybe have some mixed reminds with mandrake
<monoxide> pardon thully?
<vinic> linux_mafia Thank you
<thully> monoxide: what is your "PCM" volume level
<jkelly> thanks
<thully> monoxide:  What about the master volume, and CD?
<maijk> What is default PW to WEBMIN? It isn't root's..... Really need help..
<monoxide> it has four mixers and some of them were on 0 for master and pcm
<monoxide> i put them up and i am testing it now
<earthen> Can anyone help with samba and swat
<thully> thully: Also, check to make sure they aren't muted (make sure the speaker icons have no X over them)
<linux_mafia> vinic, you can also use the command 'update-rc.d' man for syntax, but be aware that an upgrade of packages will restore links
<linux_mafia> earthen, whats the problem
<will> geppy: are you about?
<geppy|away> will: yeah
<geppy> will: what is it?
<monoxide> awesome! :) its working now
<will> geppy: its kicking up errors and quiting, shall i paste to #flood?
<geppy> will:  hold on, I'm about to reboot;  I'll be right back.
<will> geppy: ok see ya soon
<monoxide> thanks a bunch will and thully
<will> monoxide: damn mixers eh!
<thully> I'm having a stupid problem w/flash - it just doesn't want to play sound w/the sound server on, and GNOME apps don't want to play  sound w/sound server off
<earthen> can someone help me with this error
<earthen> "swat: Depends: samba (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6) but 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2 is to be installed"
<will> earthen: that is a dependency nightmare!
<earthen> doh!
<earthen> how can i fix it
<farruinn> earthen: do you use multiple repositories?
<earthen> yes i think so
<farruinn> try commenting them out in you sources.list
<earthen> what one should i leave there
<farruinn> leave the official ubuntu ones there
<farruinn> archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com ones
<earthen> ok but thats all that was there anyway'
<earthen> seemed like they were there 4 times though
<will> earthen: remove universe
<farruinn> but then he can't get swat at all
<geppy> will: you here?  =)
<farruinn> in warty anyway
<earthen> i don't see universe there but i'm sure i added it before is there a file i can check to see
<will> geppy: yeah
<Aure> ok, now gstreamer works, xorg too. But nvidia-glx don't work (glxgears segfaults). Any idea ? :)
<will> can you take a look in flood?
<geppy> will:  alright
<jkelly> why don't u add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<geppy> will:  Which file were you downloading, at the time?
<jkelly> to sources.list
<farruinn> earthen, try running sudo apt-get clean
<will> geppy: i dnt understand why it has corrupted, i have re-downloaded 3 times
<farruinn> earthen: then enable universe for swat
<will> geppy: all the files had downloaded
<suix> hi
<geppy> will:  Which file is it?
<suix> I've yust removed a partiton, resized another and I've changed the root directory partiton
<suix> Ive changed the grub conf but when I boot the system I get error 15
<jkelly> earthen: add deb ftp:/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<suix> do u know why can I get this error?
<farruinn> jkelly: for swat?
<jkelly> earthen: then add deb ftp:/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<earthen> ok i did the clean but i'm not see the universe in the list now
<will> geppy: it was an error in the script
<earthen> I can't seem to add any more eather
<geppy> will:  If you go back to before the errors start popping up, it should tell you which file it was downloading.
<jkelly> and then add earthen: add deb ftp:/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main testing main
<will> geppy: lok in flood again, i have pasted in everything
<geppy> will:  You must've pasted it before I joined...
<cudgera> #flood
<usual> hi lamont_r
<Pugio> Hello hello hello, can anyone recommend any good linux books?
<pw> "Running Linux"
<jkelly> hacking exposed: linux and unix security.
<Pugio> Something that covers the basics, but also explains HOW things work
<earthen> ok i added itall now
<usual> Linux for dummies
<Pugio> like, how the various OS layers work - kernel, window manager, etc.
<farruinn> earthen: run an apt-ge update for your changes to take effect then try again
<KING^^^> hello i have a question
<KING^^^> how can i logon another root ? on port ssh 22 ?
<jkelly> Pugio: hacking exposed: linux and unix security, good book, inresting.
<Pugio> is that only about security tho?
<KING^^^> like i do on windows with putty
<earthen> ok
<maijk> Im installing webmin now, The setup list 60 linux OS, but not ubuntu. What should I choose???
<jkelly> no there's quite a few.
<KING^^^> nobody can help me ?
<farruinn> maijk: are you using apt?
<will> geppy: its all broken up (in flood) check http://www.pastebin.com/130093
<earthen> farruinn: i still get the same error
<nirai> KING^^^ do you want to connect to ubuntu with ssh?
<farruinn> earthen: warty or hoary?
<geppy> will:  Okay, it's there, now.
<saif> hello every1
<earthen> should i remove samba and reinstall it
<saif> me again
<nirai> or do you want to connect from ubuntu to another machine?
<KING^^^> not ubuntu nirai
<KING^^^> another root
<earthen> warty i think how can i tell
<maijk> farruinn, nope. Installing from the tar.gz from webmin.com... I installed with apt, but I cant log in to the webmin then
<farruinn> earthen: that's what I would suggest. remove samba then install swat
<KING^^^> another machine
<nirai> open up terminal
<KING^^^> and ?
<nirai> then type this in ssh -l root ipaddress
<maijk> farruinn,  can I choose slackware or something like that? ;)
<farruinn> maijk: I only recommend using apt
<KING^^^> nirai: but it's a user
<earthen> now i get this error
<earthen> swat: Depends: samba (= 3.0.7-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<nirai> the "-l" flag lets you choose user name.
<geppy> will:  I don't know what to say;  it's working fine for me.  Perhaps you could try breaking up the shell script, and working on it.  It's just an amalgamation of the commands that you'd run on the command line.
<KING^^^> then i type : ssh -l user ipadress ?
<nirai> ssh -l user ipaddress
<KING^^^> ok
<KING^^^> thx
<maijk> farruinn, but when I install with synaptics everything work, but i cant log in @ webmin. Trying to log in with my root account as default but it doesn't work!
<farruinn> maijk: just as long as you realize that installing something w/o apt makes even _more_ likely that it won't work with the rest of your system
<neighborlee> is it better to upgrade or dist-upgrade..synaptic is giving me confusing opinions on both and I'd wondering which is prudent ? ;-))
<farruinn> earthen: see if you can `apt-get install swat=3.0.7-1'
<neighborlee> I'm
<earthen> ok
<saif> guys, i'm totally new to linux, i was told that mono is the closeset to c# andhas all the .net libraries
<saif> i got monodevelop, ubt i don't c any webapplications,
<earthen>  farruinn: it says
<earthen> Version '3.0.7-1' for 'swat' was not found
<saif> now i am a web developer using C#, what's out there for me!??
<earthen> si there some way i can list what they have
<farruinn> earthen: aha, I know
<neighborlee> saif, that is correct
<neighborlee> saif, closest to yes library wize what it has I can't say...
<linux_mafia> maijk, what does "i cant login" actually mean, passwd not accepted, cant get it to connect on the browser? what?
<farruinn> earthen: in your /etc/apt/sources.list add universe to the deb http://security.ubuntu.com... line and the deb-src line below that
<earthen> ok
<saif> ok, so for a web application, the laguage i should learn for linux is php??
<geppy> Yes.
<farruinn> earthen: then sudo apt-get update again of course
<will> geppy: should i run this from my home dir?
<geppy> will:  it shouldn't matter, but that'd be fine
<geppy> wait
<geppy> yes
<saif> what languages are there for web development, and what programs are there to help me with programmin?
<maijk> linux_mafia, default loggon account is root, but It doesn't work. https://localhost:10000 works fine, but I can't log in @ webmin
<will> geppy: okay its running again now :)
<geppy> haha =)
<|QuaD|> saif: php, asp, can use perl, lots
<geppy> will:  were you in /, or something?
<earthen> what do you mean add universe to it
<arctick> saif: php is pretty much standard, esp. when working with databases
<will> geppy: no /home/will
<saif> aha, php and mysql,
<saif> but a development tool,
<neighborlee> saif, I find eclipse to be a very nice IDE environment...
<|QuaD|> saif: vim
<arctick> i want to learn php+sql myself but i dont know where to start
<farruinn> make it look like this: deb http://security.ubuntu.com... warty-security main restricted universe
<arctick> ive got as far as installing apache ;)
<geppy> arctick:  php.net
<saif> arctick: same here
<jkelly_> what's a good way to learn programming, i've seen runtime revoulution and i tried python, i am also starting to use a prgram called comal, it's for apple mac.
<|QuaD|> saif and arctick: both php and mysql have nice websites
<farruinn> earthen: without the ... of course
<linux_mafia> maijk, i dont understand what "@ webmin" means
<jkelly_> programming, anyone? just staarting, very basic, tips on what books to read and what websites to go to?
<earthen> do i do the same for the deb-src as well
<saif> |Quad|: ok, thanx alot, i'll go get vim and eclipse and c those websites, php.net??!
<saif> jkelly_: yes?
<|QuaD|> saif: you don't neeed vim AND eclipse
<bborkk> I have a strange problem that causes my system bell to be turned into a screen flash... looks like the screen is refreshing or something.  This happened after I installed MPlayer.  Any ideas?
<|QuaD|> vim comes with ubuntu
<saif> it does?
<farruinn> earthen: yeah
<geppy>  How do you kill a program in a "D" state/
<saif> command not found!
<|QuaD|> weird... i thought it did
<|QuaD|> try from a command
<jkelly_> saif: do u do programming?
<bborkk> jkelly: Check out the www.python.org website... it has a lot of resources for learning Python from scratch.
<saif> jkelly_: yes i do, microsoft though, VB.NET C# ..
<|QuaD|> VB.NET yucky
<xevil> vim was standard in my Ubuntu install
<arctick> saif: check out bluefish for code editing, much better than vim
<|QuaD|> c# is a little more respectable, not much though
<|QuaD|> vb.net programmers should be ashamed to admit it
<earthen> farruinn: thank you it seems to be updating it now
<jkelly_> i want to learn a programming language that's free. linux, hail open source!
<farruinn> earthen: yay! =)
<saif> i figured that lately too! :)
<yurik> hi........ who knows where is the grub.conf in UBUNTU?
<saif> but it gets the job done easily, and it works!
<earthen> Thank you very much
<bborkk> jkelly: Well, Ubuntu primarily uses Python.
<farruinn> earthen: I was having a similar problem with some other package and didn't realize that there were security updates in universe
<gangalino> any windows media plugins?
<farruinn> yurik: to find a file use locate <file>
<earthen> this is only my second week using linux so i'm very new to this all
<jkelly_> i've used python for windows, but that's it. how do istart python if i have it already installed?
<farruinn> earthen: cool, get ready to learn a lot =)
<yurik> farruinn, "locate grub" doesnt work
<earthen> hehe i'm a tech for a small school and i've desided to wipe all the windows computer and put Ubuntu on them lol
<jkelly_> linux is cool. can't wait to longhorn comes out.... not!
<xevil> yurik: isn't it /boot/grub/menu.lst
<earthen> maybe i should waite for a bit lol
<farruinn> xevil: thanks, I'm on ppc
<yurik> xevil, wait ... let me check
<farruinn> earthen: heheh, probably a good idea
<jkelly_> earthen: stay away from the dark side! lol.
<arctick> longhorn will be a disapointment, i dont think theyre even doing the new filesysterm anymore
<marcellus> Should it be possible to have both xorg-common and xfree86-common installed?
<farruinn> earthen: when I was in high school they put linux on a couple of computers to sort of see how people liked it
<earthen> unbuntu runs so well though so far except for a few small things
<will> lonnnnnnghorn is scum
<earthen> yeah i have done the same thing here
<farruinn> yes, I'm very impressed with ubuntu
<yurik> xevil, yes... you are right ........ thanks a lot!
<xevil> yurik: n/p dude
<jkelly_> it's just FUD. that's all they do. this is the one thing microsoft can get rid of... linux!
<earthen> I am thinking of maybe duel boot
<jkelly_> *can't
<saif> well, to be frank with u guys, i thought linux should be running more smoothly than this,
<saif> i'm totally new to it,
<jkelly_> it's just FUD. that's all they do. this is the one thing microsoft can't get rid of... linux!
<saif> ubuntu is the first distro i use, and it's been 4 days, and the system crashed 4 times already!
<bborkk> Anyone out there using ibm-acpi on a Thinkpad?
<jkelly_> is linux 64-bit any good?
<will> saif: what did you do to your ubuntu box?!?!
<bborkk> saif: Really?  Mine hasn't crashed at all.  What hardware are you using?
<arctick> linux hasnt crashed 4 times for me in the last, more than 4 years
<jkelly_> of course i woud need a 64-bit laptop.
<saif> athlon 2000+
<saif> nvidia gforce
<xevil> saif: what motherboard chipset?
<saif> 756 ram
<saif> soltek
<jkelly_> linux hardly ever crashes... windows does.... all the time.. glad to get away from it.
<thenuke> and what have you been doing when it has crashed?
<thenuke> solteks are crap :9
<saif> dono exact number
<saif> yeah
<xevil> is it a nforce2?
<thenuke> dunno if it has anything to do with crashes anyways
<will> and i love...:NO MORE REBOOTS all the time!!!
<saif> but i think the problem is gnome
<jkelly_> i'm running ubuntu on a 900mhz machine and it's fast!.
<will> saif: gnome has a few issues
<saif> geforce4Ti
<palmi> can somone please help me, I just installed ubuntu a few minutes ago. I only seem to be able to see one of my two hard drives. how can I find the other one
<arctick> where do you put webpages for apache to serve?
<will> palmi: you need to mount it
<xevil> palmi: mount it
<saif> i wanna dowloa kde
<saif> it's possible right?
<saif> on ubuntu?
<jkelly_> apparently there is a memory leak or something like that in windows NT, it needs to restart every 300 days, or something like that.
<earthen> yeah we have a alot of 800mhz computer here and ubuntu has made them alot faster than when they were on windows
<jkelly_> sudo apt-get install kde
<saif> ok cool
<will> palmi:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/
<palmi> thanx
<arctick> jkelly: i think you mean winME
<saif> personally i do't have much trouble with windows,
<saif> i just hate the microsoft policy
<surrounder> oi
<jkelly_> winME?
<saif> and don't wanna be on the side!
<saif> that side!
<saif> ok,
<jkelly_> the dark side!
<jkelly_> lol
<arctick> yeah, windows ME (millenium edition) was the one with the horible memory leaks
<dreamer> wintendo 9x doesn't reclaim memory, which is why it needs to be restarted so often
<saif> i also:0
<will> palmi: its a bit of a newbie himself who wrote it, so if it sounds crappy to you/ strange just ask
<dreamer> personally, I've always rather liked the NT line :P
<will> arctick: and windows 98
<saif> NT 2000 and XPPro are good ( IMHO )
<jkelly_> don't they have windows xp 64-bit, it doesn't run anything 64 bit, does it?
<arctick> NT is certainly more stable anyway, still not as much so as linux or BSD
<saif> anyways, i have a Create SBLive
<will> windows 9x's memory management is on a level with a hippie who has smoked 10 joints a day for about 30 years
<saif> and 4 speakers
<saif> sound only cumz from rear speakers,
<saif> vat to do?
<will> saif: check out your sound mixer
<saif> i did
<arctick> thow out the two speakers that sound dosnt come from? lol
<saif> tried alsa and oss
<jkelly_> have any of you tried novell desktop linux yet?
<will> no is it good?
<Bh420> nope
<arctick> its pretty
<Bh420> been wanting to atleast try it so say i have tho
<linux_mafia> jkelly_, win is still in beta for 64 bit, you have to pay or jump through hoops to register to use it iirc, and from what ive read and heard its complete crap, as flaky as corn and dandruff
<saif> none of them have the rear/front control
<jkelly_> yeah,  it's good.
<Bh420> havent found a copy of it yet anywhere
<jkelly_> it looks nice too.
<dreamer> the reason win 64bit is flaky is up until recently it only worked on itanium procs
<arctick> where, by default, do i put webpages for apache to serve? documentation for it sucks...
<dreamer> which is why it hasn't been released to the general public
<Bh420> ive heard good things about the 64bit xp version on A64 chips
<jkelly_> that's weird.
<dreamer> yeah I've heard it's going well on A64
<Bh420> course a64 kicks butt
<Gwildor|elsewher> i have a win 64 serial number......but no disk....i know its on newsgroups though
<dreamer> it's on emule too
<Gwildor|elsewher> the iso is
<dreamer> but I wouldn't get it until it's commercially available anyway
<dreamer> ;)
<Bh420> next system is going to be a A64 :)
<Gwildor|elsewher> no 64bit ....so no need for it
<jkelly_> would you get it, winxp 64-bit?
<dreamer> Bh420: ditto
<dreamer> mmm asus sli a64 board
<Bh420> if you have a A64 why not try it
<saif> u ca get win64 from the microsoft web site!
<jkelly_> i know but nothing works for it.
<Bh420> most of the issues ive seen related to xp 64bit have been immature drivers
<dreamer> I wouldn't be bothered with it until it has popular support
<dreamer> too much hassle
<Bh420> but not so much lately
<jkelly_> and anyway the programs work only in 32-bit.
<Bh420> for now this AXP2700 is working fine
<Bh420> gotta love nforce2 chipset :)
<dreamer> maybe, but I hate the onboard gf4 in the nf2 boards in my shuttles ;)
<jkelly_> you can get 64-bit ubuntu.
<dreamer> atm ubuntu is running on a duron 850 :P
<dreamer> for pretty much just this irc client ;)
<Bh420> i got the Asus A7N8X DLX no onboard video.. :)
<linux_mafia> dreamer, why do you hate it?
<dreamer> because the drivers give me seven kinds of hell
<dreamer> :/
<Bh420> its a GF4 MX iirc
<jkelly_> what does dreamer hate?
<dreamer> yeah it's mx
<linux_mafia> dreamer, in linux?
<Bh420> the GF3 is better then the GF4 MX
<dreamer> in windows.
<dreamer> I couldn't get ubuntu livecd to boot on it either though
<dreamer> my radeon is in my ubuntu machine because my g400 died ;)
<Bh420> still using a GF2 Pro here lol
<saif> good night
<linux_mafia> dreamer, i have soltek nf2 mobo, w/ onboard gfx, ive never had one problem, must be lucky
<dreamer> it's in a shuttle mini-itx
<dreamer> two of them, actually
<dreamer> I suspect one is actually a touch faulty
<dreamer> I had to get the board in the other one replaced
<Bh420> i want get one of those mini-itx M12000 boards...
<Bh420> build a set top computer the size of a cheapie dvd player
<jkelly_> you can run linux on an xbox.
<dreamer> I wanted to, but I think I'll build one into a silverstone or dign desktop case, so I can use the mobo in my ubuntu box
<dreamer> eventually
<dreamer> when I have that elusive money thing
<shaya> anyone know why delete doesn't work in emacs?
<shaya> it just backspaces
#ubuntu 2005-12-26
<libra> hellooooooooooooo
<derick> IN TORONTO
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/472382
<SAM_theman> help!!
<yatesy> Travis_: so how are you planning to do that? mount shares with the username + password entered in your gui, then umount them on logoff or something?
<libra> derick TOTO
<bshumate> Decarabia: if you are using php4 that is....that should install apache2 with php support for you
<DarkMan> msg nickserv register darky469
<trev89> hi.. is it possible to add a second drive to a system without having to lose the filesystem/files on the primary disk?
<yatesy> Travis_: but keep say a single user account on the osx machine?
<Travis_> yatesy yeah
<Travis_> sort of
<Travis_> I'm just kind of playing around right now
<Travis_> seeing if its possible
<Decarabia> bshumate  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<yatesy> Travis_: nasty way of doing it :)
<libra> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Travis_> how would I use except?
<trappist> Travis_: why don't you see if something non-ridiculous is possible
<_jason> Travis_, i didn't read the whole thing but it might be what you are looking for: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10929
<topyli> SAM_theman: you are compiling a theme engine, but you haven't installed a compiler
<bshumate> Decarabia:  you have some other package tool open? like Synaptic?
<SAM_theman> were i get one?
<Decarabia> bshumate ahh i c theres my update workin ^^
<trappist> Travis_: mac osx works so well with ldap that you can specify the ldap server in your dhcpd and do 0 configuration on the mac
<SAM_theman> E: Couldn't find package compiler
<loorni> "on Linux, running the shell script "Endgame_Linux" will start the game." What does this mean?
<Decarabia> bshumate but if i get php4. i will start it and then ?
<SAM_theman> i did apt-get install compiler
<topyli> SAM_theman: install build-essential
<bshumate> Decarabia: yeah, when that finishes, try the apt-get again... then look at this too for more pointers on Apache / PHP
<bshumate> !tell Decarabia about lamp
<SAM_theman> thank you
<yatesy> yea i agree with trappist, it would be so much easier to set up an LDAP server to do this
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Agedec> when you press the delete key on files, do they delete or goto some sorta "trash bin" like windows or mac?
<trev89> xampp is awesome
<yatesy> and more flexible too
<topyli> SAM_theman: happy hacking
<trappist> easier and better
<SAM_theman> thanks
<cdubya> xampp?
<SAM_theman> it what i do as a 15 year old :D
<SAM_theman> *its
<SAM_theman> shh
<Stormx2> Agedec: If you are using nautilus, yes
<trev89> cdubya it is a full lamp system in one install :)
<cdubya> ah
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> kewl
<Agedec> ok
<pppoe_dude> hi how can i get synaptic/apt to automatically always withhold a package from being upgraded??
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: yeah
<Decarabia> bshumate ok thx. i try
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2, ?
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: Select it, then from the package menu, select "hold"
<ubuntu-new> hi how do  i install icq
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: (in synaptic)
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2, thanks
<Stormx2> ubuntu-new: ICQ is included in GAIM i think
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2, lock is better?
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: Not sure, let me see
<bshumate> Decarabia: good luck....you can do it!
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2, i have a lock version and a force version
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: yeah sorry, Lock
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2, and that will remain forever right?
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: Correct
<SAM_theman> its compiling
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: Well, it won't prompt you to update it anymore.
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: What are you compiling?
<SAM_theman> a them
<SAM_theman> *theme
<bshumate> pppoe_dude: <axl_rose>nothing lasts forever, and we both know hearts can change...</axl_rose>
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: theme for what?
<SAM_theman> A kde splash theme
<conrad_> Amarok says: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<conrad_> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'audiocd'
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2, Thanks that solved my problem.
<SAM_theman> wtf!
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: No prob
<SAM_theman> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: So install Qt
<conrad_> anyone know what an io-slave is??
<Stormx2> conrad_: io is input output...
<topyli> SAM_theman: yeah so you need the qt development package
<Stormx2> conrad_: But no, I don;t
<dooglus> I just saw this when trying to install lilo:
<dooglus> Installing MBR on /dev/hda
<dooglus> ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable.
<conrad_> arrgh
<dooglus> what should I do?
<conrad_> what should i do?
<Determinist> got this problem, i cant write changes to /usr/* . is there any way to open nautilus so i can actually modify things and not have to open a terminal to move files and settings around?
<Stormx2> dooglus: Give up
<SAM_theman> E: Couldn't find package Qt
<yatesy> run
<trev89> try grub instead
<pppoe_dude> bye
<conrad_> should i give up too?
<Stormx2> dooglus: Install grub
<yatesy> Determinist: use gksudo
<dooglus> Stormx2: grub has never worked on this pc
<conrad_> Stormx2: should i give up and run too? :#
<jenda_zZz> Determinist: sudo nautilus
<Stormx2> dooglus: Is there some kind of log?
<Stormx2> dooglus: Of course, you can still boot a live CD
<Stormx2> dooglus: Burn one now if you need to
<Determinist> yatesy, of that i know, i want a permanent solution to this problem. a way for my user to be able to write changes to /usr/
<conrad_> why won't my Amarok work, booohhoo
<Stormx2> conrad_: Not sure. What is it for?
<yatesy> chown, chmod?
<bshumate> jenda_zZz: sudo nautilus?  what could possibly go wrong? ;-)
<dooglus> Stormx2: I've tried booting from the breezy live CD but it won't boot.  neither will the install CD
<dooglus> Stormx2: I think the old hoary one still works though.
<topyli> SAM_theman: it's probably called libqt3-mt-dev
<yatesy> wouldnt recommend it tho
<conrad_> i want to load my mp3's
<Stormx2> conrad_: What media player?
<_jason> conrad_, what's wrong with amarok
<topyli> SAM_theman: if you're going to build more kde stuff, you might as well install kde-devel
<SAM_theman> here another problem i am having  http://pastebin.com/472397
<conrad_> Amarok wont load up
<SAM_theman> it pops up every sec i swear
<jenda_zZz> bshumate: everything.... a little better than rm -rf
<conrad_> says: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<conrad_> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'audiocd'.
<conrad_> ???
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: Give that file write permissions
<SAM_theman> o ok
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: or prefix the command you are using with sudo
<Determinist> yatesy, has to be another more elegant solution tho :)
<yatesy> yes, sudo :P
* SAM_theman is stressed out!!
<_jason> conrad_, you are running gnome right?
<SAM_theman> i have like 40 things opened :D
<Stormx2> SAM_theman: Me too man. I've had a bad few weeks.
<conrad_> _jason: right
<bshumate> jenda_zZz: you type in your sleep!
<Determinist> yatesy, was thinking some sort of popup addition to nautilus to allow you to enter a dir as root when you right click it and click... whatever, then punch in the password. that has to be a good idea :)
<jenda_zZz> bshumate: No, I sleep in my type.
<_jason> conrad_, did you install from the repositories?
<Determinist> yatesy, i find myself having to play around with permissions all too often with this system, that's just a no-good thing for me.
<Stormx2> Determinist: You could write a script and assign it a hotkey to start nautilus as root in a directory of your choice. That would be about 3 lines
<conrad_> i don't recall, it was that long ago
<yatesy> Determinist: feel free to fork it and add your own modifications ;)
<conrad_> i would have thought so
<conrad_> used Synaptic more than likely to do so
<slide> Im trying to install gaim2, im reading through the forum topic on upgrading but i dont find any deb for gaim-data, am i missing something? hehe
<Determinist> yatesy, nahh, just a simple addition to nautilus should do :P
<yatesy> Determinist: :P
<Determinist> Stormx2, that could also work, thanks :)
<Stormx2> Determinist: use zenity for a prompt box
<SweetestSavage> What's the command to remove directories?
<Determinist> Stormx2, was thinking just that mate
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: rmdir
<SweetestSavage> Ah, thanks
<conrad_> _jason: thing is it doesn't like my mp3 disc; have taken it out and now it opens
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: but rm -rf works (use with care)
<Hal9000> cmatheson_: root@kermit:/usr/src# dpkg -i kernel-image-2.6.15-rc5-ubuntu1_10.00.Custom_amd64.deb :)
<cmatheson_> Hal9000: yay!
<_jason> conrad_, ah, it probably tries to use some kde programs to access it
<aurynn_u> wow, 650 people
<Stormx2> 629?
<topyli> Determinist: might as well make it a nautilus script so you can do the clicky-clicky-thing
<sorush20> I've just tried to connect to freenode and now I'm on the gnu server could someone explain?
<yatesy> sorush20: you succedded, this is freenode!
<Determinist> topyli, wanna save me some googling and tell me where's a good place to start with writing a nautilus script then please?
<_jason> conrad_, well, my advice would be to google that problem.  Or even contact the developers.  I've read that they are interested in having it work on more than just kde, they just like using the kde libraries.
<Stormx2> Determinist: Try the nautilus website
<topyli> Determinist: fine, i googled for you: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ :)
<Stormx2> Determinist: Google is your friend - http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<SAM_theman> thanks guys that icon stop poping up
<Determinist> yeah, i just found that too lol
<sorush20> how do I find out if my graphics card is working optimally?
<conrad_> _jason: yeah, amarok even now as it opens doesn't in fact play anything for me
<SAM_theman> your da' best
<_jason> conrad_, does it complain or just no sound?
<bshumate> do not fsck around with rms!  http://www.catb.org/~esr/geeks-with-guns/rms-eat-lead-software-hoarders.jpeg
<SAM_theman> the qt thing finshed installing now i am install kde-devel
<yanqi> hi
<SweetestSavage> Ah.. new question.. how do I delete an entire folder even if it has contents in it?
<conrad_> _jason: just no sound, BUt what i'm after is burning my mp3's unto cd as cd-format
<batman> hello can someone help me to install kismet
<SAM_theman> root contents
<_jason> conrad_, burning idk, but make sure the correct sound output is selected, probably esd
<conrad_> _jason: i can use k3b for this but the problem is i drag'n drop but then the cd wont eject!
* SAM_theman is playing amraok and waiting for apt-get to finish its download of "kde-devel" :D
<yanqi> i'd like to know if someone know a special place where i could find the initrd file of flight-2 iso
<yanqi> for kubuntu
<conrad_> _jason: therefore i was trying to put the mp3 somewhere i can get k3b to fetch it from
<SAM_theman> i am on it
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know how to delete a folder with contents inside?
<SAM_theman> guys how do i find out which version of Kde i have?
<aurynn_u> hmm
<cron0> Is there any channel for development releases discussion? (dapper)
<aurynn_u> Ubuntu is nice. It's about 80% there.
<topyli> SAM_theman: kde-devel brings in a lot of stuff but at least you'll have a sane build environment for kde stuff from now on
<TokenBad> can someone tell me how to burn cdg with mp3 files?
<SAM_theman> thanks my friend
<conrad_> _jason: trying to extract the mp3's as to be able to drag 'n drop em in k3b with the blank cd ready to burn
<Stormx2> cron0: try #ubuntu-dev
<Decarabia> bshumate sorry for askin again. i installed apache2 und php4. but how to make my scripts run ?
<Stormx2> cron0: Not sure though
<topyli> cron0: #ubuntu-devel but it's NOT a help channel
<conrad_> looks like once the process is started i can't get the cd out anymore
<_jason> conrad_, not sure, I don't really burn any cd's
<conrad_> ok
<conrad_> thx, anyhow : )
* SAM_theman is shacking its compiling guys and its all saying "Yes" :D
<SAM_theman> Good - your configure finished. Start make now
<SAM_theman> :D
<cron0> Anybody using dapper is having dependencies issues with libdbus?
<SAM_theman> !!!!!!!!!!!!!hooah
<ubotu> SAM_theman: What?
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i install .deb fillez
<Decarabia> does anybody know how to work wiith php4 ?
<Decarabia> how can i make my scripts run ?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<JaZyLNX> okay guys i have a drive /dev/sda1 in fstab just have defaults my question is can i change the owner or the drive to a user right now everything it given to root
<Decarabia> does somebody know how to work wiith php4 ?
<cmatheson_> JaZyLNX: is this your root filesystem? it should be owned by root
<SAM_theman> GUYS it Worked!!!!
<JaZyLNX> it's a usb external drive
<SAM_theman> thanks you
<dooglus> well that's strange - I rebooted and lilo is working just fine.  I wonder why it wrote that scary message?
<bouffy_01> je ss nouvo ici et jessaye de joindre le reseau irc voila/wanadoo ki peu mexplike
<JaZyLNX> /dev/sda1
* SAM_theman hugs all who helped him
<dooglus> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<bshumate> Decarabia: make a directory in /var/www/ e.g. "scripts" then start apache with : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<SAM_theman> i know how to compile but the packages i need din't comp default
<cmatheson_> JaZyLNX: add "user" to your /etc/fstab in the options category and make sure your user has permisisons to write to /dev/sda1 you may have to add him to the disk group or osmething
<bouffy_01> erf c bon c tchi
* SAM_theman runs to the bathroom
<bshumate> Decarabia: then try to point your browser to : http://127.0.0.1/scripts/script.php (or whatever your script is calle)
<poningru> !gcj
<ubotu> poningru: What?
<TheFiend> I have a problem, I tried to install ubunto 5.10 over my windows installation and when my system restarted after the installation, it said there was no operating system found
<poningru> your mom oooooh
<dooglus> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<the_mr_bong_show> i tryed to install nero for linux and its a deb but it wont install it has an error
<the_mr_bong_show> dpkg: error processing nerolinux-2.0.0.4-x86.deb (--install):
<the_mr_bong_show>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<the_mr_bong_show> Errors were encountered while processing:
<the_mr_bong_show>  nerolinux-2.0.0.4-x86.deb
<bouffy_01> oki merci
<bshumate> Decarabia: put your scripts in the "scripts" directory i mentioned earlier....forgot to add that part....that should allow you to use em
<Decarabia> bshumate ok mom i ttry
<bouffy_01> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<SAM_theman> ok i'm back
<dooglus> the_mr_bong_show: give the full path to the .deb file, like this:  "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/nerolinux-2.0.0.4-x86.deb"
<the_mr_bong_show> oh ok
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<dooglus> the_mr_bong_show: is that a free download?
<_jason> SAM_theman, short-live success huh
<the_mr_bong_show> yeah
<the_mr_bong_show> i wil get the link hold on
<SAM_theman> lol
<_jason> SAM_theman, can I ask what you are compiling?
<dooglus> the_mr_bong_show: it's ok I googled it
<the_mr_bong_show> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<dooglus> thanks
<SAM_theman> was  a spash screen
<Stormx2> I don't understand, how do I launch plugins from nautilus?
<cdubya> Decarabia, you ever get it working?
<Decarabia> i try
<Decarabia> ^^
<d03boy> is there an easy way to install the mplayer plugin into mizilla firefox?
<d03boy> i tried installing th emozilla-plugin but that doesnt work
<d03boy> it still uses totem for some reason
<d03boy> totem is a piece of trash
<tactical-golem> *wave*
<dooglus> d03boy: install "mozilla-mplayer"
<_jason> d03boy, emozilla-plugin, what is that?  did you try mozilla-mplayer?
<Stormx2> *waves back*
<Decarabia> bshumate (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<Decarabia> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Decarabia> Unable to open logs
<_jason> ubotu, tell d03boy about replacetotem
<Decarabia> bshumate this is wat i get if i start apache2
<tactical-golem> does anyone here use the D-Link DWL-G122 USB dongle?
<cdubya> Decarabia, do you have apache already running?
<bshumate> Decarabia: this means another instance of apache is already running probably
<d03boy> thanks jason... i love you
<Deathstarr> Do You Speak English?
<Decarabia> bshumate hmmm well. but my scripts dont work
<bshumate> Decarabia: what happens when you browse to http://127.0.0.1 ?
<Decarabia> bshumate all i get is the downlaodmanager poppin up
<Decarabia> bshumate mom
<Deathstarr> Who knows ubuntu?
<Deathstarr> really well?
<alpunk> can anybody help me with my screen res?
<Decarabia> bshumate Placeholder page
<navarone> Deathstarr ask your question
<_jason> Deathstarr, aska  question and you can find out
<bshumate> Decarabia: aha...sounds like you need the script handlers for php in your apache.conf ... one mom
<cdubya> Decarabia, is libphp4.so in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load?
<felipe_> I have a problem installing the jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, in the help menu it says I should do a fakeroot make -jpkg jdk... but I get: make: the `-j' option requires a positive integral argument
<Red-Sox> Deathstarr: just ask, I am sure one of us will know
<Deathstarr> Si ubuntu a good source for School , musicm web design, and surfing while on the same computer as Windows?
<Red-Sox> Deathstarr: sure, dual boot
<Decarabia> cdubya yes. i think so
<_jason> Deathstarr, yes, I'd say so.  I don't even use windows anymore
<dooglus> Deathstarr: surfing can be annoying.  there are lots of web pages which don't show up properly in ubuntu.
<_jason> dooglus, ?
<Red-Sox> Deathstarr: Why do you need windows?
<Deathstarr> someone Said Something About useing Kubuntu?
<iflipti> alpunk, have you checked in your device manager?
<Decarabia> cdubya how can i find out. its workin or not ?
<bshumate> Decarabia: you need to edit your /etc/apache2/apache.conf file with sudo
<bshumate> Decarabia: find the line like this: #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<Deathstarr> Red-Sox I need windows for the Family
<bshumate> Decarabia: and uncomment it
<Decarabia> k mom
<dooglus> _jason: quite a few content types need plugins which are only available for windows
<bshumate> Decarabia: also uncomment : #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<cdubya> Decarabia, what bshumate said....but just know that mine wreaked havoc with apache2 when I added the handlers in the conf file....
<the_mr_bong_show> what does this mean Operating System: Debian GNU/Linux version testing/unstable
<_jason> dooglus, ok
<the_mr_bong_show> i tryed the nero
<navarone> Deathstarr...you can install ubuntu on same drive as windows if there is space available or on a secondary drive
<cdubya> it worked, though, when I commented it out and made sure I had php package installed....
<Red-Sox> Deathstarr: ubuntu is family-friendly
<alpunk> I need help fixing my screen resolution.....  I only have 640x480 to choose from and I want 1024x768
<_jason> ubotu, tell alpunk about fixres
<bshumate> Decarabia: restart apache : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 retstart and you should be good to go
<Red-Sox> edubuntu
<Red-Sox> oops
<Red-Sox> !edubuntu
<ubotu> methinks edubuntu is an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<alpunk> iflipti, I sent you a message
<bshumate> cdubya: they are already in there and just need to be uncommented ...php don't work without em...
<alpunk> _ jason, I've tried all those things on the fixres thing
<cdubya> bshumate, mine does.
<cdubya> ;)
<navarone> alpunk what vidcard you have?
<Epix> i have a server. i can ssh into the server. i want to make it so that i can login to the server and then open a port, which will allow me to connect to another computer.
<tactical-golem> sepaking of installing ubuntu
<iflipti> alpunk, I think ubotu may be able to help you better there
<yatesy> Epix: its called ssh tunnelling
<tactical-golem> i was about to do that this morning
<bshumate> cdubya: well yours is probably being added via an include or something...whatever
<alpunk> navarone, to be honest, I don't know.  is there any way to check?
<Epix> yatesy: but, i dont want to ssh into the other server, i want to VNC
<cdubya> it is.
<cdubya> ;)
<iflipti> alpunk, I think ubotu may be able to help you better there
<yatesy> Epix: doesn't matter, you can forward any port you like
<Decarabia> bshumate aint workin :(
<alpunk> navarone, I just switched to ubuntu yesterday
<iflipti> ubotu, are you there?
<ubotu> iflipti: What?
<the_mr_bong_show> dooglus did you have a problem installing nero
<cdubya> bshumate, which is why I said what I did....
<iflipti> ubotu, are you there?
<tactical-golem> how many partitions am i sposed to have, and what size
<alpunk> iflipti, I tried that stuff already
<tactical-golem> Root, home, and swap .. right?
<iflipti> ubotu, are you there?
<yatesy> iflipti: shut up
<Epix> yatesy: how?
<yatesy> Epix: read the manual
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<JaZyLNX> okay i got the scsi working right now my internal driver also used for extra space is owned  by root i wanna switch that to cjazinski as the other external one did.
<JaZyLNX> using the same thing in fstab
<cdubya> Decarabia, do you have these in your apache2.conf?
<cdubya> Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load
<cdubya> Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf
<Epix> yatesy: what one
<yatesy> Epix: the ssh one
<JaZyLNX> /dev/hdb1  /media/Drive1  auto  rw,user,defaults                  0  0
<iflipti> ubotu, please tell alpunk about fixres
<ubotu> iflipti: Are you smoking crack?
<iflipti> ubotu, please tell alpunk about fixres
<misfit_toy> hmm, starting yesterday my mouse demands a second click to select anything, a file, an icon, anything anywhere, on breezy, nothing has been installed lately either.
<Epix> and what is a good VNC flavor that is free
<iflipti> ubotu, please tell alpunk about fixres
<trev89> XREALVNC
<Inf3ctedFx> Ppl I have a question, does anyone here knows a document or tutorial it show how to setup a dual head or monitor using ubuntu?  on gnome?
<bshumate> Decarabia: ah yes, you don't need to uncomment the lines in apache.conf...they are included in the mods-available/php4.conf already
<Decarabia> cdbubya yes, there in
<yatesy> Epix: this might help, although its the commercial ssh: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<asonjay99> how do you remove a program
<iflipti> sorry, my messages are lagging for some reason
<cdubya> Decarabia, what's in your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load file?
<bshumate> Decarabia: you need to make a symlink.... in /etc/apache2
<trev89> epix xvncviewer
<bshumate> Decarabia: ln -s mods-available/php4.load ./php4-load
<Epix> trev89: server...
<navarone> alpunk are you in ubuntu now?
<Decarabia> bshumate how too hadle this ?
<bshumate> Decarabia: use the command i just posted from within the /etc/apache2 directory
<iflipti> my text chat is lagging
<trev89> epix vncserver funnily enough
<Decarabia> bshumate sorry for stressin. but which command?
<asonjay99> does anyone know oe to remove a program from my computer
<iflipti> no!
<Epix> trev89: is tightvnc any better?
<bshumate> Decarabia: ln -s mods-available/php4.load ./php4-load
<GTroy> asonjay99: use synaptic
<iflipti> my messages won't come out!
<Epix> asonjay99: type anything but rm -rf /
<trev89> not by much tight is worse in some cases
<iflipti> brb
<yatesy> its all the same apart from compression algorithms
<bshumate> Decarabia: then restart apache2 again
<the_mr_bong_show> when i tryed to install nero it says Operating System: Debian GNU/Linux version testing/unstable
<the_mr_bong_show>  isnt ubuntu debian bass
<trev89> epix vncserver is on breezy
<muhaha> i don't like linux any more
<trev89> it is
<GTroy> mr.bong: use gnomebaker instead
<Epix> trev89: is vncserver even free?
<trev89> bong they dont use the same packages though
<trev89> epix yes
<GTroy> there's not a nero version for ubuntu
<muhaha> alway have a damn graphic-prob!
<Decarabia> bshumate the same as before :(
<trev89> gtroy you shouldnt need nero
<clocktx> hello, could someone point me to where I can find the MD5 sums for the ISOs, please?
<the_mr_bong_show> gnomebaker?
<GTroy> trev89: is told mr. bong to use gnomebaker
<Inf3ctedFx> anyone have an idea how to cofigure ubuntu to work with 2 video cards and use 2 monitors???
<jenny_> hello
<slide> Im trying to install gaim2, im reading through the forum topic on upgrading but i dont find any deb for gaim-data, am i missing something? hehe
<jhenn> if im trying to share my internet through a direct connected ethernet do i need to use a crossover or a regular?
<karlan_> where is my beep-media-player skins folder located?
<karlan_> anyone?
<trev89> gnomebaker.. hmm interesting
<muhaha> hi! can someone tell me where i can find something to download over irc and how it works?
<tactical-golem> *grumbles* damn Miranda IM
<tactical-golem> How big should i set my root partition?
<muhaha> i like miranda
<tactical-golem> lol
<tactical-golem> forsome reason i just got logged off IRC and yahoo
<cdubya> cool. #26. http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,120763,pg,12,00.asp
<iflipti> sorry about sounding like a bot
<tactical-golem> but MSN stayed online
<muhaha> i don't like msn
<_jason> tactical-golem, I have about 4 gigs used with a lot of stuff installed if that helps
<muhaha> i just use icq and irc
<picasso> whats the best way to switch my default browser to ff 1.5
<muhaha> i also just have 4 or 5 gig home.
<picasso> (and install it)
<picasso> any way to use packages, or just download binaries and keep separate?
<muhaha> i hate installing at linux
<tactical-golem> i dont like MSN either
<trev89> picasso if you have ff1.0 or whatever you should be able to install ff 1.5 just like an extension
<tactical-golem> but one of my friends ONLY has it
<Decarabia> cdubya LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
<picasso> trev89: install through firefox?
<trev89> yep
<picasso> it wont overwrite the old ff libs or anything?
<trev89> updater should take care of it
<cdubya> Decarabia, k. Where do you have the scripts?
<picasso> i thought there was a reason ubuntu doesnt include 1.5?
<alpunk> thanks everyone who helped on the screen resolution problem
<Decarabia> cdubya the scripts in /var/www/scripts
<muhaha> i also have screen problem
<_jason> picasso, there is, if you really want it there is a wiki page that shows you how to do it without breaking your system
<_jason> ubotu, tell picasso about firefox15
<muhaha> but noone can handle it
<picasso> gracias
<trev89> muhaha there are good programs for tracking installations and you shouldnt need to install 3rd party stuff anyway ;)
<picasso> thats what i was looking for
<cfh_dev> I just install dapper.  It asked for a password but didn't ask for a username.
<_jason> picasso, make sure you understand what each command does before you just copy and paste
<alpunk> I need a good RPM program.  where can I find one.
<cdubya> Decarabia, and you installed php, right?
<trev89> i need to remember the build-install helper program name. it is awesome
<Decarabia> cdubya php4
<muhaha> trev89: thats not the problem! i just have graphic-probs
<trev89> muhaha whats the problem
<cfh_dev> What username can I use if the install didn't ask for one?
<trev89> exactly
<cdubya> Decarabia, you want to pm me and we can try to work on it?
<cfh_dev> Can I login as root?
<Decarabia> cdubya i can if u want
<hellraiser> hey ppl
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev: no you cant
<SAM_theman> omg GUYS!!
<cfh_dev> hypernewbie: If the installer didn't ask for a username, what can I use?
<cdubya> Decarabia, sure
<muhaha> trev89: i always have graphic-problems with the standard-driver. strange colours and so.
<SAM_theman> i am compiling a whole bunch of things right..
<Decarabia> cdubya does it work, can u read my pm ?
<SAM_theman> then i see it Kcompile
<alpunk> anyone know where I can get a .rpm program?
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev: it should have, definitely
<SAM_theman> amomatic compiler :D
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev: i derno, try root
<Decarabia> bshumate can u read me pm ?
<SAM_theman> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30223
<cfh_dev> hypernewbie: what's the default password for root?
<bshumate> Decarabia: nope
<cdubya> Decarabia, nope
<muhaha> trev89: when i install the nvidia driver i don't get a signal to my tft after the boot-sequence
<dooglus> cfh_dev: the root password is locked by default
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev: try nothing
<hellraiser> anyone know of a torrent downloader like (bitlord) for linux?
<bshumate> Decarabia: maybe something is wrong with your scripts?  try making a file in /var/www/scripts called "p.php" then in that file, put this : <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev: but yeah i think its locked
<Decarabia> bshumate , cdubya, damn
<muhaha> trev89: you know what i mean?
<mrkoje> cfh_dev,  There isn't a default password for root. You use sudo by default.
<bshumate> Decarabia: save the file, and then browse to : http://127.0.0.1/scripts/p.php
<bshumate> Decarabia: what do you get then?
<zorth> hi there. Is there any tool to discover a password in a zip file?
<trev89> yeah but i cant help you :(((
<mrkoje> cfh_dev,  and thats the same password you set up in installation
<dooglus> hellraiser: azureus is about the best for linuc
<cfh_dev> mrkoje: the problem is that the installer didn't have me specify a user so I'm trying to figure out how to get into my system to set one up
<hellraiser> thx dooglus : )
<mrkoje> cfh_dev,  odd.
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev:re-install lol
<dooglus> cfh_dev: the installer should have asked you for a username
<muhaha> muhaha
<muhaha> KINDER KINDER IHR SEID RINDER, AUSSER MIR, ICH BIN DER STIER
<Decarabia> bshumate my downloadmanager piopsup again
<mrkoje> cfh_dev,  the installer just doesn't decided to not work ... the code is the code and I assure you its there :)
<cfh_dev> dooglus: that's what I thought.  I stepped back into the menu of the install at one point and re-entered the usual process of things and it skipped over the username collection part
<dooglus> cfh_dev: what you can do is boot from the install CD, then press control-alt-F2 to get to a shell prompt.  mount your hard disk and use "adduser" to create a user
<dnB> hiya, is there any easy way to get the gaim beta, and have it replace the apt installed gaim?
<Decarabia> muhaha klar ^^
<cfh_dev> dooglus: thank you
<dooglus> cfh_dev: probably.  it's what I've heard.  worth a try...
<jhenn> i followed these instructions http://pastebin.com/472451 and i was wondering do i setup the bsd box for dhcp or do i manually input all the info?
<muhaha> DO CHECKTS EH "FAST" KANA
<zorth> anybody know how to discover a encripted passord in a zip file?
<Decarabia> bshumate and asks me to open or download the php-file
<hypernewbie> cfh_dev: probably dont work, im guessing. i would re-install
<cfh_dev> mrkoje: I agree that software doesn't decide to not work but this could be pointing at a bug
<mrkoje> cfh_dev,  maybe :)
<muhaha> najo. i moch mi vom acker
<tactical-golem> how big should my root partition be?
<bshumate> Decarabia: weird buddy...i installed the same way, and mine works fine.  you sure you restarted apache2?
<dooglus> hypernewbie: you could try fcrackzip
<cfh_dev> mrkoje: I'm pretty sure I can recreate it with a high degree of certainty.  I'll try to pull out another system and recreate it.
<dooglus> sorry - that was for zorth
<cdubya> yeah, that's what I was thinking, bshumate....
<Decarabia> bshumate well im pretty sure. but i try again
<felipe_> I need help making a deb out of the java bin. here's what im typing:  fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, and I get the following error /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found, help please
<hypernewbie> hehe
<mrkoje> cfh_dev,  if you do.. be sure to submit it..
<Decarabia> bshumate /etc/init.d7apache2 restart ?
<dooglus> felipe_: install package 'java-package' first
<Decarabia> bshumate /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<cfh_dev> mrkoje: certainly.  Ubuntu has been good to me and I'd like to return the same  ;)
<tactical-golem> :(
<bshumate> Decarabia: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart      yes.
<felipe_> dooglus, I have the blackdown java already intalled
* tactical-golem starts having a conversation with thin air
<dooglus> felipe_: that's irrelevant
<Decarabia> bshumate yes. i did it. i did the restart. it aint workin :(
<zorth> thankx
<felipe_> dooglus, Oh
<zorth> thank you
<hypernewbie> anyone know how to get mp3 player in ubuntu?
<dooglus> felipe_: java-package is a package which turns sun's .bin into a debian package
<hypernewbie> i'm currently using mpg123 and its sh*t
<bshumate> Decarabia: bummer!  can you make a plain HTML page in /var/www/scripts and see if that loads?
<Decarabia> bshumate ok itry
<felipe_> dooglus, Ahhhhh!
<bshumate> !beer
* ubotu pours bshumate a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<bshumate> !hooker
<ubotu> bshumate: Not a clue
<dooglus> felipe_: what are you doing?
<dooglus> felipe_: I've told you before about trying to have cybersex with me in public
<dnB> hypernewbie, xmms?
<felipe_> dooglus, updating the java, since I cant get to open visual classes in eclipse
<hypernewbie> dnB: wont install
<dooglus> felipe_: whatever turns you on
<dnB> hypernewbie, why not?
<hypernewbie> dnB: a lot of version incompats
<Decarabia> bshumate it works. the html gets loaded
<dnB> hypernewbie, beep media player?
<felipe_> dooglus, no cybersex thanx
<hypernewbie> dnB: hmm..leme check that out never heard
<cdubya> Decarabia, I had a fit with that same thing....I ended up having to comment out the AddType lines in apache2.conf so that it would work.....
<Decarabia> ok i try
<cdubya> Decarabia, it's just a thought.....
<oxez> Decarabia: did you install libapache(version)-mod-php(version_
<oxez> Decarabia: like: libapache2-mod-php5
<Decarabia> exez i did
<oxez> ok
<Decarabia> oxez i did
<cdubya> oxez, he's got php4 installed
<bshumate> Decarabia: yeah the lines for addtype php should be commented again in /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<cdubya> Decarabia, then restart apache
<cdubya> again.
<cdubya> heh
<bshumate> Decarabia: if that still doesn't get it, consider doing : sudo apt-get --reinstall install php4
* hypernewbie is on a 14.4k connection :)
<ElitePete> mOUTH full OF gOLd dON'T mAKE yOU nO g
<Decarabia> bshumate but isnt it /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<cdubya> Decarabia, yes
<bshumate> ElitePete: but if conquistadors approach you and ask you where the gold is, you should say "I swallowed it...so sue me"
<mrkoje> \me feels sorry for hypernewbie
<Toba> wtf...
<Toba> why did java get downgraded in 5.10
<bshumate> Decarabia: yap
* mrkoje says oops
<Toba> I needed java 5.0
<_jason> hypernewbie, sell it to a museum
<ElitePete> bshumate, i'm high as hell sonnn
<Decarabia> bshumate ok. i just thought may i made a mistake
* _jason waits one minute for hypernewbie to receive msg
<Decarabia> bshumate ok i reinstalled it
<bshumate> ElitePete: which is traditionally down low....and does not compute. chief.
<Decarabia> bshumate but nothing changed
<ElitePete> bshumate, stop tryin to talk smart sonn
* mrkoje laughs at _jason's comment to hypernewbie 
<cdubya> heh
<norki> can i play kde games when i'm using gnome?
<MasterTsunami> yes
<JFlash> what is a nice software to search and download music in Ubuntu?
<bshumate> Decarabia: try to reinstall :  sudo apt-get --reinstall install php4
<Decarabia> bshumate i did
<nlfsoftware> hello alll
<bshumate> Decarabia: bummer....it is probably ElitePete's fault
<nlfsoftware> any one know about a tutorial to install Sun's Studio11 on ubuntu?
<ElitePete> bshumate, nigga what?
<Decarabia> ^^
<cdubya> Decarabia, you commented out the AddType lines?
<Decarabia> but so what to do ? :(
<Decarabia> cdbuya yes i did
<Decarabia> cdubya yes i did
<bshumate> ElitePete: learn some manners.
<cdubya> Decarabia, and every time you try to load a php file it tries to download it?
<Decarabia> yes
<ElitePete> bshumate, suck me off
<bshumate> ElitePete: i feel sorry for your parents.
<JFlash> what is a nice software to search and download music in Ubuntu?
<karlan_> how can i configure so that i have the menu at the bottom like this image? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/24840-1.jpg
<jakobbg> I want to install Ubuntu on a laptop without CDrom, but with network and floppy. Is this possible in Breezy?
<cdubya> Decarabia, can I pm you?
<Agedec> hey uh how do i add packeges on my hd onto my package manager
<Agedec> into*
<bshumate> cdubya: i don't think his nick is registered / can't pm
<Decarabia> cdubya of course u can
<cdubya> bshumate, k
<Agedec> anyone know?
<BoukenPink> Hey all... Just curious, if I make a package with checkinstall, can I give that to other people (with the same system architecture)?
* Toba stabs 5.10
<bimberi> Agedec: do you have .deb files?  you can install those with dpkg -i file.deb
<norki> anyone know how i can launch MP3 files from the file browser, and launch them in XMMS?
<Toba> I WANT JAVA 1.5 DAMNIT
<bimberi> Agedec: er, sudo dpkg...
<_jason> Toba, ...
<Decarabia> cdubya yes im not registered
<_jason> ubotu, tell Toba about javadebs
<Toba> _jason: what?
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Agedec> i was wondering if there was a way besides cmd line lol
<cdubya> Decarabia, k
<Toba> yeah, i'm working on that right now _jason
<bshumate> Decarabia: you have to register your nick to pm w/ others
<Toba> but I already did it once under 5.04
<Toba> and it went and blew it away for some reason
<Toba> :/
<bimberi> Agedec: hm, good question :)
<_jason> Toba, what do you mean blew away
<Toba> well
<Decarabia> bshumate ok i will do it
<Toba> java -version showed 5.0 before
<Toba> now 4.0
<JFlash> my internet provider says i have to type this command in terminal evrytime i log in to linux so i can reach the internet  >>>>  ip route add 192.168.XXX.X/XX via XXX.XXX.XXX.X
<_jason> ubotu, tell Toba about multijava
<_jason> Toba, check that
<JFlash> how do I manage to add it to my system so i wont have to do it all over each time?
<Toba> thx
<Agedec> how do you use ubotu...?
<Toba> muchas gracias
<_jason> ubotu, tell Agedec about yourself
<Toba> :D
<[NetSkier> JFlash, Edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Agedec> hey thanks lol
<[NetSkier> I just did that.
<bimberi> Agedec: Unfortunately I don't think you can - i recall words like "coming in dapper" :|
<JFlash> [NetSkier,  how do i get there? is there a software i can run?
<norki> oi anyone know if there's an msn client for ubuntu that supports user pics and custom emoticons? :)
<stianh> Anyone got suggestions for a cool desktop thingie to try? I've gotten bored with gnome/kde/xfce :P I need something refreshing :)
<bur[n] e2> norki: gaim
<_jason> Agedec, what packages are you referring to
<norki> bur[n] e2: does the one packaged with ubuntu support that?
<norki> or do i need a newer ver?
<bur[n] e2> norki: yes, it does
<norki> great, thanks
<[NetSkier> JFlash, I will paste you my file foryou to modify.  I queried you.
<dooglus> JFlash: "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" will do it
<_jason> norki, afaik gaim does not have user pics
<norki> dohness
<_jason> bur[n] e1, how can I use user pics on gaim?
<bur[n] e2> gaim has buddy icons
<bur[n] e2> is that not it?
<norki> i'm talking about the msn protocol
<bur[n] e2> yeah
<_jason> bur[n] e1, I thought norki meant like putting a picture of my friend associated with a screen name
<JFlash> [NetSkier,  i managed to get to it by using  system tools > run as a diferent user > nautilus
<JFlash> [NetSkier,  thank you!
<bur[n] e2> i thought you meant where you put your own image for other people to see as you
<norki> _jason: no they set the pic themselves
<norki> i just wanna be able to see it
<bur[n] e2> norki: gaim can
<norki> i'll check it out
<_jason> norki, oh ok then I know it works with the aim protocol
<bur[n] e2> norki: try it already ;)
<{alejandro}> JFlash, you can also use gksudo from the command line instead of the "run as a different user" prog
<norki> :D
<bur[n] e2> it works with msn too
<JFlash> yes  but now how do i add that to the network file?
<JFlash> i need to add this :   ip route add 192.168.XXX.X/XX via XXX.XXX.XXX.X
<[NetSkier> JFlash, Look for a new tab I opened up in your IRC client.  Should have my NICK in it.
<[NetSkier> JFlash,  I have this automated; Let me send you my file to examine.
<JFlash> it's weird i dont see the tab
<JFlash> hold on i will query you
<[NetSkier> ok
<bimberi> [NetSkier: you have to (registered and) identified to /msg
<bimberi> *to be
<[NetSkier> bimberi, I have been registered for years.
<[NetSkier> oh wait.
<bimberi> [NetSkier: and identified
<JFlash> [NetSkier, i have msged you  :(
<[NetSkier> Let me change to my REGISTERED nick.  sorry
<JFlash> must i have a reg nick too?
<freakazoid3333> reset by beer?
<JFlash> lol
<norki> hm yeah Gaim msn user pics work. but not custom emoticons
<Decarabia> ^^
<Decarabia> sometimes it happens ^^
<bimberi> JFlash: you might.  Maybe if you both /join your own channel it will be easier (eg. /join #jflash)
<Talisker> Can anyone plz tell me the syntax for telling at to run xmms at 0200?
<JFlash> yea good idea
<[NetSkier> agreed
<JFlash> well it wont let me create a chan
<JFlash> says chan does not exist
<markive> hey
<Locote> I can control the sound level with XMMS and Beep, what can I do?
<bimberi> JFlash: try now
<markive> anyone know about the truemobile 1450 mini pci wireless card?
<Locote> I cant*
<JFlash> no luck
<JFlash> no donnut for me
<[NetSkier> JFlash, Did you remember the # sign?
<stianh> you get doghnuts for using the # sign?
* JFlash invites [NetSkier  to join him in #gay-singles
<stianh> omg
<freakazoid3333> lol
<bimberi> lol
<markive> :O
<[NetSkier> JFlash, no thanks;  I am a wimp about that.
<JFlash> hhehe, the channel where evrything can happen. wow!
<iflipti> markive:  I'm also trying to get a PCMCIA card to work.
<SAM_theman> brb
<stianh> anyone tried enlightenment dr17?
<JFlash> [NetSkier,   oh well man i just need that answer so create anything that please you and it's ok for me
<markive> iflipti mt 1450 card is a internal pci card in my d600
<iflipti> markive: does the card show up in your device manager?
<JFlash>   .  #i-wanna-remain-macho is ok with me
<[NetSkier> JFlash, I am waiting for you in #jflash
<JFlash> wow, #jflash?  that sounds even more gay then gay-singles
<JFlash> lol
<MoonRanger> how do you install a .deb file
<ElitePete> young money cash money your money my momy
<markive> iflipti yeah it all looks like its there and working  , just can't see any wifi devics or networks
<stianh> hmm, norway and norwegian should have a different countrycode then "NO"
<stianh> when installing locales it goes "NO NO NO NO NO"
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<[NetSkier> MoonRanger, dpkg -i  filenmame.deb
<MoonRanger> thanks
<Xenguy> OK this is starting to piss me off -- can anyone tell me why the following query does not display a list of all installed packages: dpkg -l * |less
<LunisTarballds> lillehammer forever!
<Xenguy> ?
<stianh> haha
<apokryphos> Xenguy: drop the wildcard
<stianh> i've never been to lillehammer :P
<LunisTarballds> Xenguy: just do dpkg -l | less
<norki> stianh: norway's country code is NO
<Xenguy> apokryphos: really?  any idea why (it works fine for years on debian) ?
<norki> or just N?
<iflipti> markive: That's odd.  I have the same trouble.  The card shows up in the device manager, and the network connection even says that it's receiving packets (ping packets I assume), but no Internet or any other network stuff
<alpunk> I need to know how to open a .RPM file.
<stianh> norki: yes, I know, they should change it, I don't like my console going NO all the time when installing locales
<Xenguy> apokryphos: hrm, maybe not that exact query...
<apokryphos> Xenguy: I'd be surprised if it did... dpkg -l is the command to generate the whole list. A wildcard there would just be obsolete
<norki> heh
<kjsdf> What is the 'live' iso for? do I just need the install iso if im installing to an HD?
<LunisTarballds> alpunk : use alien to convert it to a .deb
<Xenguy> apokryphos: nod - OK, thanks for that
<iflipti> markive, I'm going to search a bit more...
<norki> i couldn't bare the norwegian translation, so i just changed it to english
<markive> iflipti mine looks like it not recieving anything
<alpunk> lunisTarballds, where do I get alien?  I just started with linux yesterday
<TokenBad> I am trying to burn karaoke cd and tried to use cdrdao to do it..but get error...any other way to burn it?
<markive> ubuntu hates it aswell
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: sudo apt-get install alien
<markive> iflipti you got that running in linux?
<LunisTarballds> alpunk from a terminal prompt
<stianh> norki: yeah, I know, I mean, first off someone decided that daemon should be "nisse"
<mdke> how can I see what port something is listening on?
<stianh> that's just crazy
<alpunk> lunistarballsds, then I run that program and convert it to .des
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: then man alien and so on...in linux you need to read alot, unlike windows where it is a lot of looking at pictures.
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: man is your new best friend! :-)
<xangel36> hahah thas true windows=dumb people
<Xenguy> mdke: netstat or lsof
<LunisTarballds> SAM_theman: CEO of the channel is here! ;-)
<SAM_theman> :D
<SAM_theman> lol i was kidding
<LunisTarballds> mdke: netstat -a | less
<apokryphos> mdke: example usage: netstat -naptu
<alpunk> lunistarballds, huh?  man is my new best friend?
<_jason> alpunk, man man
<SAM_theman> :D
<stianh> alpunk, yes, man man
<iflipti> markive, no, I'm on another computer with a linux box right next to it
<mdke> Xenguy, apokryphos, LunisTarballds trying
<LunisTarballds> alpunk : yeah, man(1) as in the command homey!
<markive> you got it working in xp?
<mdke> apokryphos, ah that looks good, thanks
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: don't let anyone convince you that a dog is your best friend in linux
<kjsdf> What is the 'live' iso for? do I just need the 'install' iso if im installing to an HD?
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone know where ubuntu mounts it's samba share when it connects to a network samba server?
<alpunk> lol, okay, what is this man command you talk of
<LunisTarballds> kjsdf: live is a full system that runs from the cdrom
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/472498
<SAM_theman> Help!!!
* Xenguy looks at alpunk...
<kjsdf> ah, k, thanks
<stianh> :P
<alpunk> I'm a newbie, I'm sorry
<LunisTarballds> kjsdf: like for testing, evaluating, and playing with...it is good to give to friends and relatives too to further the ubuntu world domination goals
<iflipti> markive: no, the other computer is a mac connected via 802.11g wireless.  The linux box has a PCMCIA card plugged into it, and I'm trying to get that to work
<alpunk> :(
<stianh> LunisTarballds, why not, just link dog to man ;)
<Xenguy> alpunk: man == manual
<kjsdf> heh, k
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: don't be sorry...everyone had to start somewhere
* mdke swears at dovecot
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: you cannot yodel right away...you have to build to it
<markive> iflipti i wish i'd never had bought it  , it was an upgrade i saw on ebay , i had the intel proset 2100 and that worked wicked
<kakei>  hey the image of k7 kernel allow u to use 386.deb 586.deb and 686.deb files?
* LunisTarballds bites his thumb at mdke
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone know where ubuntu mounts it's samba share when it connects to a network samba server?
<markive> gon na change it  , brb
<mdke> does dovecot hide magic error messages somewhere weird?
<alpunk> aww, long day at work, lol.
* markive takes a screw driver to his dell d600
<mdke> where does it tell me why it's not working?
<LunisTarballds> mdke: what on buddhas's green earth is dovecat?
<mdke> LunisTarballds, *cot, it is a mail delivery agent
<alpunk> lunistarballds, i ran the command in the terminal you told me about and now how do I run alien?  I sound so dumb right now
<LunisTarballds> mdke: doh!
<Lokadin> say how do i install .dev packages/
<Lokadin> ?
<Lokadin> .deb
<mdke> Lokadin, dpkg -i
<ElitePete> Lokadin, dpkg -i
<Lokadin> thanks :D
<LunisTarballds> alpunk: something like "alien crappy.rpm" ?
<ElitePete> lol mdke,
<stianh> a command for grabbing a screenshot anyone?
<Xenguy> stianh: scrot
<alpunk> lunistarballds, so I just run that in the terminal?
<ElitePete> stianh, also just go to system > take screenshot
<stianh> ElitePete, no, i am testing out e17
<LunisTarballds> yeah...but substitute the "crappy.rpm" for the real name of your rpm...?
<Xenguy> stianh: or that, or -> import -pause 3 -window root /tmp/screenshot.jpg
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone know where ubuntu mounts it's samba share when it connects to a network samba server?
<Xenguy> :P
<ElitePete> stianh, oh ok
<xangel36> lokadin alien -d then alien -i
<stianh> Xenguy, hmm, I have neither import nor scrot :S
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/472498
<jvai> hey uall
<SAM_theman> Help!!!
<xangel36> what do you need sam?
<Xenguy> stianh: just use the GUI then (or install the package you want)
<zarathaz> sup
<alpunk> lunistarballds, it says I have run as root to convert, how do I do that
<norki> anyone know if i can get my MP3 drive to show in my Computer folder?
<stianh> Xenguy, can gnome-screenshot be paused?
<stianh> and what's the package for import? :O
<stianh> and it's not import :)
<Xenguy> 19:46 < ElitePete> stianh, also just go to system > take screenshot
<Xenguy> stianh: ^^^
<norki> along with the floppy, dvd, and filesystem icons
<stianh> Xenguy, look at my reply ;)
<Kinection> hello, is there something like yakuake/kuake for gnome?
<stianh> Xenguy, I am in enlightenment
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone know where ubuntu mounts it's samba share when it connects to a network samba server?
<Xenguy> stianh: dpkg -S import (else use apt-file search import)
<stianh> so gnome menues are not present
<Xenguy> stianh: to find the package a file is in
<stianh> ah
<foxiness> how know this program synce-software-manager
<stianh> lol, there's no apt-file
<Xenguy> stianh: or use synaptic :-)
<stianh> that I can do :P
<stianh> :P
<norki> can someone direct me to the post on the forum that says how i enable downloading lots of other stuff with synaptic?
<hypernewbie> norki: huh?
<bimberi> !synaptic
<bluefox83> hey, my freind just noticed he i smissing a ton of stuff like chmod, rm, and some other impotant stuff and he was also missing gcc, what packages does he need to get those?
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<stianh> or just frecking use gimop
<stianh> gimp
<Xenguy> bluefox83: build-essential for one
<stianh> got like a-whole-lotta hits for import in synaptic :P
<hypernewbie> bluefox83: synaptic
<alpunk> lunistarballds, I ran the alien crappy.rpm thing and it says I need to run as root to convert, how do I do that?
<{alejandro}> alpunk sudo alien crappy.rpm
<hypernewbie> bluefox83: enable gcc or g++ package whichever one u want and it'll auto-enable the other ones u need
<Xenguy> stianh: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search import |grep bin
<{alejandro}> alpunk it will ask for your password
<SAM_theman> brb
<bimberi> bluefox83: btw chmod and rm are in the "coreutils" package
<stianh> Xenguy, thanks :)
<bluefox83> bimberi, ty
<Xenguy> stianh: yw
<hypernewbie> bluefox83: and gcc in the gcc package :)
<bimberi> bluefox83: np :)
<Aven> hey
<Aven> how do I get jr3?
<cafuego> In the gcc-4.0 package actually.
<Aven> anyone know the list of urls to put on sources.list for all the breezy badger?
<cafuego> bluefox83: If he's missing 'rm' though, he's got serious problems.
<bluefox83> cafuego, i know :(
<stianh> package containing import = imagemagick if anyone cared :P
<bluefox83> cafuego, any idea where he can find rm?
<rhayes> is it normal for KDE to be eating up 850MB of memory with non Xchat running?
<cafuego> bluefox83: If rm is missing he shopuld 1) run a disk check. 2) possibly reinstall.
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone know where ubuntu mounts it's samba share when it connects to a network samba server?
<bluefox83> cafuego, this is linux, not windows...there should be a package with rm in it
<bimberi> ubotu tell Aven about sources
<cafuego> bluefox83: if such basic tools are missing, something has gone WRONG somewhere.
<cafuego> bluefox83: Just reinstalling it doesn't address the original wrongness, it only fixes the symptom.
<bluefox83> cafuego, we fixed it.
<tman_ubuntu> Have I offended anyone here?
<Hal9000> hello! i have hte 64 bit version of breezy, but lots of codecs are missing... im not able to listen to wma, mp3, and most videos... totem always says to install plugins, but i cant find any in the package manager...
<transgress> you didn't offend me tman_ubuntu but i haven't been here
<Hal9000> what do i need to do?
<bimberi> tman_ubuntu: no, probably nobody knows :)
<cafuego> Hal9000: Most of those essentially won't work on amd64.
<cafuego> Hal9000: That's why my amd64 now runs i386.
<tman_ubuntu> I guess no one is able to answer my question then?
<_jason> tman_ubuntu, that's probably why no one answered, don't take it personally
<bluefox83> tman_ubuntu, i don't use samba, so i don't know..sorry
<tman_ubuntu> gotcha :-)
<{alejandro}> tman_ubuntu what is the question
<tman_ubuntu> Does anyone know where ubuntu mounts it's samba share when it connects to a network samba server?
<{alejandro}> tman_ubuntu Nope.
<cafuego> tman_ubuntu: It's not mounted by the OS, only in the gnome vfs layer. So only gnome-vfs enabled apps can access it.
<{alejandro}> tman_ubuntu what desktop environment you using though
<Locote> Is there a player like foobar2000 for Ubuntu?
<Hal9000> cafuego: ok, i will switch too i guess... also because flash doesnt work either :P
<tman_ubuntu> Ubuntu.
<cafuego> Hal9000: Yep. and the java plugin
<Hal9000> i have another question though... i finally got my tv tuner working by installing the 2.6.15 kernel (i compiled the sources of dapper), now tvtime scanned all the channels... but i can't hear any audio
<{alejandro}> tman_ubuntu are you trying to access the share or put stuff up
<Hal9000> the audio should be internal, in windows xp at least i get the audio over the PCM channel... doesnt seem to happen here
<Hal9000> any suggestions?
<tman_ubuntu> cafuego:  If I setup a mount point and manually mount it, then I can't write to the share.
<Hal9000> i'm using the saa7134 module (philips tuner)
<{alejandro}> Hal9000, you using alsa? I feel your hurt
<dooglus> bluefox83: if he installed 'ubuntu-base' it would bring in all the essential base packages - and he'd get 'rm' back
<Hal9000> {alejandro}: well... i guess so :) why
<bluefox83> dooglus, ok
<alpunk> can anyone help me with a P2P program for music and such?  I used to run limewire on windows but I'm having trouble using it on ubuntu
<cafuego> tman_ubuntu: You need the correct samba user/pass options then.
<{alejandro}> Hal9000 I have just been having hell trying to get ALSA to work
<Hal9000> my sound card works fine... its just the audio from the tv tuner that doesnt work
<tman_ubuntu> cafuego:  I put username/password in a credentials file within the fstab.  Yet I can mount, but not write.
<{alejandro}> ah
<SAM_theman> how do i change to kdm?
<bimberi> alpunk: gtk-gnutella is quite good
<{alejandro}> well nevermind..
<SAM_theman> login manager
<alpunk> bimberi, where do I get that?
<{alejandro}> alpunk you can also try giFT
<bimberi> alpunk: synaptic
<{alejandro}> alpunk search for gift in synaptic
<dabaR> SAM_theman: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" should work
<n0dl> does anyone here use naim?
<alpunk> I'm sorry, how do I do that?
<tman_ubuntu> cafuego:  The only time I can write to the drive is when ubuntu mounts the drive by browsing network servers.
<{alejandro}> alpunk also, bittorrent is your freind. If you want decent bittorrent, install bittornado from synaptic
<Decarabia> bshumate still here ?
<bimberi> alpunk: ak, ok ...
<{alejandro}> alpunk in your terminal, gksudo synaptic
<bimberi> ubotu tell alpunk about synaptic
<SAM_theman> thanks \
<SAM_theman> it did
<n0dl> does anyone here know how to use plugins with gkrellm
<n0dl> ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell alpunk about repos
<n0dl> i keep on getting a make error
<n0dl> on every single one i try
<n0dl> i have gkrellm 2.2.7
<bimberi> alpunk: the "repos" information that ubotu should have /msg-d you includes how to add the "universe" repository which you'll need to get gtk-gnutella (or whatever)
<tman_ubuntu> cafuego: The problem I have with Ubuntu doing it, is that I can't play music from the network unless I copy the files down to my local machine.
<dabaR> Ubotu is like an index of a book, really.
<ubotu> dabaR: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LunisTarballds> !matrix
<ubotu> LunisTarballds: I give up, what is it?
<LunisTarballds> hahaha ubotu doesn't even know how deep the rabbit hole goes!
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<jon_> To anyone, do you know what plugin I need to view embedded wmv movies in the browser?
<henk> how do i see at what speed my eth link is set ? its a gigabit card but i want to check if the link is acctualy set as 1000mbit full duplex
<Inf3ctedFx> Someone knows, how to configure ubuntu to work with 2 video cards and 2 monitors??
<nlfsoftware> Hello again....
<whataboutbob> can someone give me a link to the extra repositories for 5.10
<nlfsoftware> Any one know how to install Studio11 on UBUNT?
<nlfsoftware> UBUNTU sorry...
<dabaR> whataboutbob: what installation program do you use?
<pedingto> Heyo folks, I've got an issue where I can't get my display to go to 1024x768, I'm using an Intel 845 GL on a Dell Inspiron 1100.  I tried using the i915resolution I think it was, but I couldn't seem to get it to work right.
<whataboutbob> synaptec
<whataboutbob> or whatever it comes with
<dabaR> whataboutbob: what extra repos would you like?
<whataboutbob> isn't there a site with a list and instructions on how to add them?
<dabaR> pedingto: you can try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto, it always worked for me(after some meddling, and reading a couple times.
<whataboutbob> I want webmin specifically
<dabaR> one sec, whataboutbob .
<dabaR> !+info webmin
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<pedingto> Thanks dabaR :) I'll give it a shot.
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<whataboutbob> dabaR, what?
<dabaR> whataboutbob: add universe. It is shown here: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html. And also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<whataboutbob> dabaR, thanks
<pedingto> dabaR, I've already worked through all them :)
<dabaR> Inf3ctedFx: well, did you read the binary driver how to on the wiki, and have you searched the ubuntuforums.org?
<Inf3ctedFx> dabaR: nope sorry do u know what is the website?
<occy> anyone around?
<occy> Need to know the best way to disable touchpad
<occy> :)
<Determinist> occy, grab a screwdriver, bwahaha
<Inf3ctedFx> and also that info u gave to whataboutbob is to add more repositories ?
<occy> I keep a mouse plugged in 99% of the time.
<occy> Determinist, :P
<pozdiy> trying to run remote application, getting this libGL error:"libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted", how to open that DRM?
<dabaR> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or same first part up to Nvidia, but instead of Nvidia, ATI
<Inf3ctedFx> ok dabaR  thx. let me go ahead and read it
<dabaR> Inf3ctedFx: those two pages show how to enable multiverse and universe, and the wiki page shows how to add outside repositories. That is for synaptic.
<dabaR> pedingto: what do you mean?
<Inf3ctedFx> cool thx again
<dabaR> pedingto: are you saying you tried, and it never worked?
<dabaR> pozdiy: maybe you need to install libdrm1. That is a wild guess.
<SAM_theman> guy how do you know what version of Kde i am on ??
<SAM_theman> *guys
<dabaR> We dont.
<LunisTarballds> SAM_theman: i have no idea what version of KDE you're on... 4.5?
<Blah^> can someone point me in the right direction of where i have to go in ubuntu to connect to a remote windows session thingy
<Blah^> in ubuntu
<toresbe> Hmm, I have a somewhat odd question
<toresbe> I'm a beginning developer, and I've noticed that Dapper has gstreamer 0.10, which i need for a project of mine
<Knorrie> Blah^: you mean remote desktop?
<Blah^> yeah, thats it
<SAM_theman> o ok 3.4.3
<toresbe> can I install the Dapper gstreamer packages on Breezy?
<Kyral> toresbe: not without redoing the source packages to make sure they work on Breezy
<dabaR> toresbe: it is not recommended to install binary packages from a different distribution or version.
<Knorrie> Blah^: applications -> internet -> terminal server client?
<Knorrie> Blah^: rdpv5
<Blah^> ok thanks, ill msg you in a few min if i need help (ubuntu is 95% installed)
<toresbe> Kyral: OK, so I can build them from source?
<Knorrie> Blah^: nice :)
<Kyral> toresbe: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> && sudo apt-get -b source <package>
<toresbe> Kyral: so, I add the source repository for dapper, then do that?
<Kyral> toresbe: this will download the source package, make sure you have the build depends, and build it IF POSSIBLE
<pozdiy> dabaR, have it, also no errors in Xorg.0.log...
<Kyral> toresbe: the build depeneds might have changed
<pedingto> dabaR, yes thats it :) I can get it to 800x600 using those tips, but 1024 is still not showing.
<pedingto> brb
<Kyral> toresbe: I'd make an empty dir to do it in
<toresbe> Kyral: yeah, my plans exactly
<Kyral> toresbe: it will leave some "residue"
<toresbe> Kyral: but, nevertheless, i should add the Dapper source repo? My computer will not burst into flames?
<Kyral> toresbe: no, those are only accessed when you use apt-get source
<toresbe> Kyral: brilliant, thanks a bunch, mate
<TokenBad> I have a toc file and tried to load it into k3b and it says the toc file isn't usable..anyone know why?
<seife> How do i install an PCIMA Advantek wireless card?
<Blocky> how do i get cedega?
<RAIDEN> HABLAN ESPAOL
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Blocky> NIHONGO WA NONDESKA?
<dabaR> Blocky: visit #cedega
<toresbe> ITYM " GA NANDESUKA"
<Blocky> ok
<toresbe> and it still is a silly question
<toresbe> "what is Japanese?"
<iflipti> seife: try http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Orinoco.html#drivers
<Blocky> ...i took japinese 1 2 years ago
<Blocky> i barly rembeer it
<Blocky> lol
<dabaR> how about engish?
<toresbe> As well as your English, I see ;)
<iflipti> nihongo ha tanoshii desu ne
<Blocky> ...
<n0dl> aa ore ha nihongo dekiru!
<dabaR> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Blocky> thats okay i still remember baka
<toresbe> Kono channeru wa eigo desu. Eigo ga hanasu onegaishimasu.
<dabaR> I bet that is that language.
<Blocky> ya'll are baka's
<toresbe> That sentence was broken, but you get the jist ;)
<n0dl> etto ore ha eigo mo dekiru
<n0dl> oh ok
<Blocky> hmmm lets see here
<iflipti> ugh, romaji blows
<n0dl> i can type in japanese
<CaptainMorgan> sup people ?
<JFlash> please help!!   my  isp tellls me i need to issue this commande evrytime i start Ubuntu, in order to make internet connection work:  ip route add 192.168.XXX.X/XX via XXX.XXX.XXX.X
<dabaR> why?
<JFlash> how can i automate this, so that i dont have to do it evrytime?
<iflipti> ok, real question.  Root can't log in from the user login screen... only users can.  Where is root supposed to log in?
<dabaR> JFlash: well, is that the exact exact command or are you not telling us the IP addresses?
<Blocky> boku wa baka des
<Blocky> isnt that right?
<Blocky> call myself idiot?
<JFlash> dabaR, yea, the xx are just dummy
<n0dl> Blocky: hai
<seife> i cant still get my advantek wireless pcima card working, help
<iflipti> blocky, yeah :)
<dabaR> iflipti: that is discouraged, as you can make mistakes causing your system not to work. In the System>Admin>Login Screen Manager, the option is offered to allow root to log in.
<SAM_theman> guys i want to install kde 3.5 but how i add this repository for apt
<iflipti> thanks, dabaR.
<JFlash> dabaR, so do you have a hint?
<dabaR> JFlash: do you have a patience?
<JFlash> dabaR, yes, it's just that someone is asking me to reboot
<iflipti> seife, what have you tried doing so far?
<robotgeek> seife: is it listed as working on the wiki?
<dabaR> JFlash: use "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh" and add that command to the end of the file before the :exit 0 line.  Then reboot, if you are all about rebooting.
<Blocky> do you have to buy cedega :(
<dabaR> no, you can also not buy it, like me.
<dooglus> Blocky: the source is available.  you can build it yourself
<Blocky> does it work the same?
<dooglus> yes
<Blocky> link?  :)
<dooglus> or you can support free software and help improve wine
<JFlash> dabaR, thanks. will try that
<Blocky> im no programmer
<Blocky> lol
<dooglus> i see
<Blocky> to complicated
<dooglus> even punctuation is a problem, right?
<dooglus> I'm sorry.  That was rude.
<Blocky> nah
<dabaR> hah...well, could be taken that way, I thought it was a good joke.
<seife> robotgeek, i think it just doesnt detect it.
<Blocky> Well, if I took my time I could type in correct format.  It takes to long for me so I don't.
<dooglus> Blocky: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<dabaR> !+cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<dabaR> !windows
<ubotu> well, windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<robotgeek> seife: plug it in, and type "lspci -v | less"
<Blocky> thanks dooglus
<seife> robotgeek, now what
<Blocky> What does CVS stand for?
<Blocky> (notes the punctuation)
<robotgeek> seife: look for you wireless card
<dooglus> concurrent version system
<dooglus> heh
<dabaR> !+cvs
<ubotu> cvs is, like, the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<iank> Hey all =).  Having problems with rcp.
<Blocky> Oh, cool.  Thanks.
<iank> RSH works fine, rcp gives a file of zero length.
<iank> (When copying from remote to local)
<hypernewbie> !+ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<iank> Ideas?
<hypernewbie> !+vim
<ubotu> [vim]  an editor that's good at what it does... if you like switching modes constantly
<{alejandro}> !startaholywar
<ubotu> {alejandro}: Do they come in packets of five?
<{alejandro}> !start a holy war
<ubotu> {alejandro}: Syntax error in line 1
<iflipti> robotgeek, what does "lspc -v| less" do?
<hypernewbie> !+foo
<ubotu> hypernewbie: Not a clue
<hypernewbie> !+foo
<hypernewbie> one cool bot
<seife> robotgeek, i dont see it
<dooglus> what's with the "+"?
<seife> brb
<robotgeek> iflipti: lspci -v gives you all pci(?) devices in your computer, you pipe it to less so that you can actually see the list
<robotgeek> seife: hmm, ok
<dabaR> iank: I find scp is too hard to learn, I just use sftp.
<bz0b> can someone tell me how to get my X server to start on boot?
<nickrud> bz0b, sudo apt-get install gdm should do it
<{alejandro}> bz0b or kdm
<synap> Hello!
<cafuego> bz0b: Install a display manager (like gdm or kdm)
<synap> Could someone explain me how to get X windows working on old flat panel screens ?
<{alejandro}> bz0b or if you wanna kick it old school xdm (is that even in the repository?)
<SAM_theman> hehe i am downloading kde 3.5 For kubuntu
<synap> with crt I get image, with flat panel I won't
<cafuego> dabaR: 'scp user@host:/file .'
<nickrud> yes, along with twm :)
<war-totem> once youve installed a .deb package, where does it install to? for example ive installed conkers but cant find it anywhere
<{alejandro}> heehee
<seife> robotgeek, it says Unknown Device
<{alejandro}> war-totem it installs to /usr/bin
<cafuego> dabaR: ... and 'scp file user@host:/some/path;
<war-totem> {alejandro}: ah thank you
<bz0b> cafuego: I use xfce
<{alejandro}> war-totem in synaptic, select the package, then properties, then installed files
<cafuego> war-totem: 'dpkg -L conkers'
<cafuego> bz0b: Yeah, so? install gdm.
<iank> dabaR: *not* scp.  And I don't find scp hard to learn ;] .
<{alejandro}> bz0b it doesn't matter whether it is gdm or kdm, honestly
<iank> dabaR: scp works fine.
<iank> dabaR: I'm talking about rcp.
<war-totem> cafuego: thank you
<iank> (Yes, rcp.  Plaintext passwords.  The horror.)
<bz0b> cafuego: so what do i apt-get for? gdm?
<dooglus> war-totem: run "dpkg -L conkers" to see what it installed
<cafuego> bz0b: yep
<lightandbubbly> good morning everyone :)
<nickrud> bz0b, gdm is desktop agnostic, it will run any of them. It just starts X for you
<SAM_theman> ok got to reboot
<Knorrie> cafuego: why do you need gdm to run xfce?
<lightandbubbly> i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<bz0b> nickrud: i see
<Knorrie> lightandbubbly: welcome :)
<lightandbubbly> and i need help
<{alejandro}> both are wm agnostic
<iank> dabaR: unfortunately, I don't have the choice of what client program I use.  If anybody knows a way to tell IRIX's install program to use NFS, I'm all for it ;] 
<{alejandro}> you can run a bunch of wms from either one
<lightandbubbly> i need to share my printer in a network place but i just don't know how
<robotgeek> seife: hmm, can you find your card on the link from the wiki
<lightandbubbly> please help
<dabaR> ubotu: tell lightandbubbly about samba
<Blocky> When installing WineCVS, what profile should I use if I want to play World of Warcraft?
<silverton> Blocky, you won't get anywhere with wine dude
<silverton> doesn't have the directx support you need
<silverton> pay the 15 bucks and subscribe to transgaming and use cedega
<robotgeek> seife: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Blocky> It can run under opengl too
<Blocky> You dont need dx
<dabaR> silverton: are you sure? cause I heard it works on wine...
<{alejandro}> they are working on direct-x for wine, actually
<silverton> opengl has nothing to do with directx
<seife> robotgeek, let me see.
<lightandbubbly> what about samba?
<dabaR> lightandbubbly: that is what is used for file and print sharing between linux and windows.
<Blocky> Well, anyways, does anyone have an answer?
<alpunk> I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm trying install qtella, can anybody help?
<lightandbubbly> thanks dabar... i'll try checking out samba
<seife> robotgeek, i cant even find the manfacturer
<norki> what is the sudo command for deleting a directory?
<SweetestSavage> I've got a question.. right now, I have home on the same partition that Ubuntu is installed. I want to change one of my other partitions to mount as home.. however all of my configurations are in there. Would I just do sudo cp /home/ /main/ (assuming that /main is the partition I want to change), and then edit fstab to mount the /main partition to /home, and then sudo mount -a ?
<iank> norki: rmdir
<norki> ta
<iank> norki: if it has files in it, either delete them first or do rm -r
<norki> it worked =)
<norki> haxx0r
<bz0b> is there such thing as xdm? or any other desktop managers other then gdm or xdm?
<iank> bz0b: yes, there is an xdm.
<n0dl> d00d
<n0dl> bz0b
<bz0b> yeah n0dl
<seife> robotgeek, what can i do
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, that sounds pretty close to the mark....I'll read it again to make sure :)
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, okay.
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, the main thing is that I don't know if sudo cp -r /home/ /main/ will copy over the hidden configuration files.
<robotgeek> seife: hmm, it must atleast tell you something, not just unknown device?
<norki> is it possible to show my mp3 drive (fat32 D:) in computer:///   ?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, it should do
<SweetestSavage> (They don't show up on ls in the terminal, or in the file browser.. I know I've seem them before)
<SweetestSavage> Okay.
<SweetestSavage> Well, I'll make a back-up of fstab incase I mess it up again
<mustard5> Swedish_Chef, you would need an asterisk in there though ;)
<dabaR> norki: usually what is mounted under /media is shown there.
<mustard5> doh..wrong nick
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, you would need an asterisk in that command
<norki> k i'll try making it mount in media
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, for the wildcard
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, what would the command be?
<dabaR> SweetestSavage: ya, it will.
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, sudo cp /home/* /main/
<SweetestSavage> Ah, thanks a lot sir
<Blocky> When setting up a profile in wineCVS(a cedega one), it asks for my root password...im SURE im typing it in right.
<dabaR> mustard5 is a lady.
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, actually, that might be not quite right
<Blocky> But it says Auth error
<mustard5> dabaR, :)
<Blocky> anyone know
<SweetestSavage> Yeah, it isn't. Heh. I gotta get all the base files from /home/ into /main/, and then the directory of my username into /main/
<dabaR> Blocky: if you are in ubuntu, and have not explicitly enabled root, you will not have a root password, sudo uses your password.
<seife> robotgeek, read private
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I forgot the -r part :)
<Blocky> dabaR how do I eneble root?
<catinthehat> does anyone know if i can get a aim version for ubuntu
<robotgeek> seife: sudo lspci -v
<SweetestSavage> Right, well the current problem now is this.. when I do that command, it makes a folder "home" in /main/, so it appears as /main/home/
<dabaR> SweetestSavage: there is nothing under /home except for dirs for users.
<SweetestSavage> Oh, really?
<SAM_theman> he meaning of this!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SweetestSavage> Okay, then I don't need anything from there.
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/472568
<SAM_theman> *whats
<SweetestSavage> I would just do sudo cp -r /home/jeff/* /main/ =)
<Spandexx> hi guys
<Spandexx> I have a little problem KDE vs NIC
<SAM_theman> ok
<SAM_theman> KDE is better
<Blocky> Yep
<Spandexx> lol
<SAM_theman> go ahead..
<norki> weird that my usb key auto mounts, but not my D: drive
<dabaR> SAM_theman: heh. I was waiting for you to come with a problem, aftert you gloatingly announced your switch to KDE 3.5
<senthil> Can any one help how view WMV Files
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, hmmm...*thinking*
<senthil> Can any one help how view WMV Files
<SAM_theman> :D
<lisi> what's lauchpads channel name? thank you
<Spandexx> I meant I have a problem with my NIC and Kubuntu
<_jason> senthil, you need w32codecs
<Spandexx> ;)
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, of course without the "=)" haha
<senthil> I had installed W32codecs
<Spandexx> can somebody help me ;)
<_jason> senthil, don't spam and I'll tell you how to get them
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, yeah..you need to copy the user folder over I would think
<SweetestSavage> Yes, I do.
<_jason> senthil, what player are you using
<senthil> Still i'm not able to get jaison
<SweetestSavage> Otherwise stuff will stop working
<senthil> totem
<SweetestSavage> (I already tried just switching the partitions without copying anything.. eep)
<seife> robotgeek, read
<_jason> senthil, install totem-xine
<Blocky> How do I eneble root...cause I need it to install
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, yeah..it would be easy enough to fix, but best to get it right first time :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell Blocky about root
<senthil> Could you pls tell me how to install totem-xine
<_jason> Blocky, you use sudo
<robotgeek> seife: where?
<_jason> ubotu, tell senthil about multimedia
<SAM_theman> hmm...
<_jason> senthil, it is a package available in the repositories
<bimberi> SAM_theman: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Blocky> Thanks once again _jason!
<SweetestSavage> Right, it is =)
<Spandexx> I need to unlock my NIC (3) without using the GUI cause this is a know bug on Bugtrack
<seife> robotgeek, private msg
<SAM_theman> 99 upgraded, 11 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SAM_theman> Need to get 79.4MB of archives.
<SAM_theman> After unpacking 28.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<SAM_theman> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Spandexx> it is a fresh install
<Blocky> _jason, my sudo password does not work for installing this, it asks specifically for a 'root' password
<Blocky> my sudo pass isnt working
<_jason> senthil, Blocky oh, what are you installing
<Blocky> WineCVS
<dabaR> Blocky: that page that ubotu sent you shows how to enable root access.
<Spandexx> can somebody help me please ;)
<senthil> I'm newbie
<senthil> could you please walk me through how to install totem-xine
<_jason> senthil, do you know how to use synaptic?
<_jason> senthil, actually just read http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#codecs that ubotu sent you
<Spandexx> apt-get install  'apps'
<senthil> i can get into synaptic
<senthil> alright i will do that first
<lightandbubbly> help please... i will be sharing printer between two linux based computers
<lightandbubbly> i tried checking out samba but since i'm a newbie, i might have missed out on some things there
<Blocky> It warns "Note: This is not recommended! It will break all the GUI admin tools" to set up root.  Should I worry about this?  Can I get around this?
<bimberi> SAM_theman: yep, that looks ok
<duomaxwell> Anyone tell me how to remove the firefox search plugins? I tried the search plugin hac and I tried navigating to the folder they're in and deleting them but it looks like they are permissions protected by root
<mustard5> Blocky, you can set up a root password using sudo
<Blocky> mustard5, Oh?
<mustard5> Blocky, I would have thought it was in the guide at the wiki, did you get that guide?
<mustard5> Blocky, I think it is sudo passwd root
<Blocky> mustard5, ya sudo passwd root, but it warns me that it will break things in the gui
<mustard5> Blocky, it should then ask you to input your sudo password..then ask you to enter the password for root twice
<mustard5> Blocky, you can disable it afterwards
<SAM_theman> o ok
<SAM_theman> 3m's left
<Spandexx> nic problem in Breezy, need help
<Blocky> mustard5 roger
<Blocky> mustard5 thanks
<seife> robotgeek, so what
<mustard5> Blocky, I think disable it afterwards with sudo password root -l  or something like that :)
<chapium> Spandexx, whats the problem?
<robotgeek> seife: i did not receive any messages from you, we need to find out what device you have (chipset)
<mustard5> Blocky, except for the typo I made passwd not password
<mustard5> Blocky, you can type man passwd for the manual
<nadjyla> hello
<senthil> Jaison i'm not able to find any information abt the installation for totem-xine
<chapium> Spandexx, stating that you have a problem doesnt give us much to respond to... we need details details! :D
<_jason> senthil, okay I am going to walk you through it but the last line of step 2 tells you how
<senthil> thank you
<Spandexx> thanx chap ;)
<emptystapler> How do you add "quick launch" icons next to the main menu? Adding launchers to the panel doesn't achieve the same "close-together" effect as the default ones
<_jason> senthil, totem-xine is just a package, you install it like any other package in synaptic.  Go to search and search for 'totem-xine'.  Then right click on the 'totem-xine' package that shows up and choose install.  Then press the apply button up top.
<Spandexx> Kubuntu breezy fresh install
<Spandexx> NIC works fine in Ubuntu
<senthil> I did the same thing
<senthil> but i'm not able to find this particular package
<_jason> senthil, did you read step 1?
<mustard5> emptystapler, can you move the launchers in the panel closer together?
<emptystapler> mustard5, i believe i tried that
<mustard5> emptystapler, k
<emptystapler> mustard5, but i will try again. is that all those icons are? launchers?
<senthil> Oops not :(
<mustard5> emptystapler, I don't know for sure
<_jason> senthil, np, you'll need the universe and mutliverse repos to get access to extra stuff
<mustard5> emptystapler, it certainly appears so...at least for the firefox, evolution and help icons
<_jason> senthil, let me know if you have any problems after that
<emptystapler> mustard5, well, i'll be damned. you CAN move them, there's just no visible indicator
<emptystapler> mustard5, and if you overshoot it opens the app you accidentally drop it on
<senthil> ok
<emptystapler> mustard5, oh well. at least it works!
<senthil> i will enable
<mustard5> emptystapler, when you have them in position..you can lock them
<emptystapler> mustard5, excellent. thank!
<michaelh> Hey
<emptystapler> thanks, even
<michaelh> can someone help me
<seife> robotgeek, u still there?
<seife> robotgeek, see the priv message now please.
<dehoy> does anyone know of a more robust "who", with current directory information, etc
<SAM_theman> wtf???
<michaelh> Seife can I ask you a question
<michaelh> ?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/472581
<michaelh> or anyone
<michaelh> whos good with ubuntu
<alpunk> when I switched over to ubuntu yesterday I had a slave drive with my music and such on it, is there anyway to access that now?  It's in windows format
<ardchoille> Does anyone know of a mind map type of app for Gnome?
<seife> michaelh, wich?
<robotgeek> seife: yes, instead of messaging me, please put it in the pastebin?
<seife> ok
<robotgeek> seife: so that everyone can see too :)
<senthil> Jaison I entered in synaptic package manager and clicked on settings
<michaelh> I know this is probly easy, but i get the error "totem could not play //fd:0 how can i fix this?
<iflipti> seife & robotgeek: yes please, I want to see what you're saying
<seife> whats the pastebin link
<ClayG> robotgeek I could never get it to stick using hostname
<_jason> senthil, yes?
<senthil> Under settings i clicked repositories
<alpunk> guess nobody can help me?
<_jason> seife, /topic
<SAM_theman> brb
<ClayG> but I think I got it fixed by editing /etc/hostname
<senthil> then i need to go settings
<ice_1963> install gxine
<robotgeek> ClayG: hmm, pretty soon you are not going to be able to sudo, unless you add it to /etc/hosts
<_jason> senthil, try not to use enter as punctuation
<senthil> then i have to click on show disable software resources
<ClayG> add the name to hosts? isn't hosts usually how the machine that it is local to interprets other machines and calls them?>
<ClayG> I will change it regardless
<emptystapler> are there any other nice IRC clients besides x-chat?
<michaelh> I get the error "Totem could not play fd//0"  or " totem could not start"  what are these errors and how can i fix them?
<ClayG> one /hosts can be given to all machines and makes it easier
<seife> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5975
<alpunk> when I switched over to ubuntu yesterday I had a slave drive with my music and such on it, is there anyway to access that now?  It's in windows format
<senthil> Then what should i do ?
<ClayG> nice it works like a charm. editting the /etc/hostname
<ClayG> To bad reverse res. was as easy
<ClayG> er I mean wish
<michaelh> is any one here?
<senthil> Jaison please tell what to do next ?
<seife> so, how do i install my wireless card
<robotgeek> seife: the link to the pastebin?
<cfh_dev> siefe: What kind of card is it?  Do you know the chipset?
<ben_underscore> hi all
<seife> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5975
<ben_underscore> i'm trying to run a perl cgi script in my own public_html and cannot remember what to do with the apache2.conf to get apache to run it...any suggestions?
<dehoy> does anyone know of a more robust "who", with current directory information, etc
<cfh_dev> installing from the cd seems to work much better if there's an active inet connection...
<michaelh> I get the error "Totem could not play fd//0"  or " totem could not start"  what are these errors and how can i fix them?
<seife> robotgeek, so
<robotgeek> seife: moment
<mustard5> michaelh, well fd sounds like your floppy disk
<senthil> Can any one tell me how to install totem-xine ?
<Blocky> I had an error while in the 'make' part of the WineCVS.  Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976  Can somone please take a look?\
<Kyral> senthil: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<mustard5> michaelh, I'm just guessing though :)
<michaelh> yes, but it only happens
<michaelh> when i go to play music
<michaelh> or view any media
<robotgeek> seife: i would guess your best bet is ndiswrapper
<mustard5> michaelh, what type of music?
<mustard5> michaelh, an mp3?
<michaelh> any type
<michaelh> totem is the music player
<michaelh> and it is having trouble
<michaelh> with something
<michaelh> and i see the problem when i google it
<michaelh> but its in french
<mustard5> michaelh, have you installed the stuff to support mp3s?
<markive> michaelh use xmms
<markive> totem is weak
<michaelh> honestly, probably not, i switched to ubuntu as a last resort when my comp started going haywire
<emptystapler> I can't get static IP assignment to work, for some reason. DCHP works fine, but whenever I assign my static settings as usual, it simply doesn't work (DNS doesn't work, or anything). Although I CAN ping the router...
<Blocky> mplayer
<michaelh> where can i get xmms
<markive> repositories
<michaelh> or the mp3 support
<emptystapler> I have set my gateway to my router's IP, as well as making a DNS entry for it
<Pablo> emmie,  are you entering the right gateway?
<mustard5> michaelh, try going to this website and having a read on setting up movies and music  http://help.ubuntu.com
<seife> robotgeek, ok let me try it
<Blocky> I had an error while in the 'make' part of the WineCVS.  Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976  Can somone please take a look?...anyone know?
<emptystapler> I had this same issue with KDE yesterday
<markive> mplayer or vlc for vids
<markive> xmms for sound
<Froo> Hello.
<nurfe> is there an apt-get for mplayer?
<markive> hi
<Blocky> Hi.
<Froo> Is this Ubuntu support?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell michaelh about restricted
<Blocky> Somewhat.
<Mulder_> nurfe, in marillat yes
<cliebow> any bright ideas why i have no /dev/video file even after modprobe videodev
<iflipti> markive:  I found a page that might be helpful to you with your card
<markive> really?
<markive> wicked
<mustard5> michaelh, ubotu should have sent you something on restricted formats too..the support for this stuff can't be included out of the box due to licence restrictions, so there is a bit of setting up to do first
<nurfe> Mulder_: You mean the marillat server?
<Mulder_> nurfe, marillat repositories
<iflipti> markive yeah, one moment while I find it again
<markive> thanks  , just got to roll one up be back in 2 secs
<jameeru> hey
<Blocky> ....Wow
<Froo> I have what should be an easy Ubuntu question, if someone feels up to trying to answer - I can't increase my screen resolution. I have been editing files like xorg.conf to no avail. I can't find the XF86Config file at all.
<jameeru> whats up
<iflipti> markive:  what's the name of your wireless card again?
<emptystapler> Froo: what kind of video card?
<Froo> NVIDIA GeForce 4
<michaelh> mustard5 thanks alot
<michaelh> i think thats it
<emptystapler> Froo: do the options simply not appear in the gnome menu?
<mustard5> michaelh, stick around in here and you will pick things up :)
<seife> robotgeek, i installed ndiswrapper, now how do i install the pcima device
<mustard5> michaelh, take it pretty slow, as its a steep learning curve for a month or two :)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell seife about ndiswrapper
<Blocky> Indeed.  Im in the 4th day lol.
<Blocky> Its been error packed too
<iflipti> markive: try this http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Orinoco.html
<Blocky> Mostly my doing tho
<mustard5> Blocky, :)
<Mulder_> orinoco works out of the box
<robotgeek> kakei: your restart seem to have worked :)
<SweetestSavage> Question, right now I can only display 60hz on every resolution available.. is it at all possible to make this value higher? To say, 75hz (like my monitor should be able to display) at 1280x960 ?
<kakei> robotgeek no
<Froo> emptystapler: That's right - When I was installing, I chose 1024x768 as the highest - I didn't want to take any chances because I had done a previous install with too high of a resolution, and then I couldn't get anything at all. So, I chose too low to be safe, but now I know the correct res. and I want to reset it to that...
<kakei> i'm in recovery mode as root
<dooglus> give a 'core' file, how can I work out which executable dumped it?
<robotgeek> kakei: hmm, why? what went wrong?
<markive> back
<iflipti> markive:  the orinoco driver supports IEEE, which is what your wireless cardneeds
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, it depends on what your monitor supports
<emptystapler> Froo: can you locate your xorg.conf file? it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> never mind.  I can "file core" to find out
<kakei> robotgeek is just restart
<SweetestSavage> mustard5 - Well, it certainly supports more than Ubuntu thinks it can
<kakei> where can i see logs to see why it restart?
<concept10> networkmanager works so well!
<SweetestSavage> Ubuntu only allows me to choose 60hz on any resolution
<markive> iflipti for xp or ubuntu?
<robotgeek> kakei: /var/logs/
<Froo> emptystapler: Sure can - I have been there a few times already.
<Blocky> I had an error while in the 'make' part of the WineCVS.  Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976  ....anyone know?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, you would need to edit the xorg.conf manually to get it working then I would say
<JFlash> what's a good application to seach and download mp3 in linux?
<markive> ah
<markive> i see
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, okay thank you, I will take a look.
<_jason> senthil, if you use '_jason' it will alert me that you said something. Have you figured out totem-xine yet?
<emptystapler> Froo: okay, let me message you and see if I can find anything amiss
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I'll look for a thread that might be helpful in the forums
* JFlash needs mp3!!  ^-^
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, thanks a lot =)
<Froo> Excellent - Thanks.
<kakei> robotgeek they'r many i dont have idea which 1 could be
<robotgeek> kakei: which is your native language?
<senthil> _Jaison alright since i'm new to this i don't know the procedure
<kakei> robotgeek spanish
<_jason> senthil, just type _j and then press <tab>, okay you have universe and multiverse enable?
<kakei> robotgeek,why? my english is not good?
<iflipti> markive:  did you get that webpage?
<robotgeek> kakei: you can join #ubuntu-es too :)
<Absolute0> can windows write to an ext partition?
<robotgeek> kakei: anyways, can you describe why it reboots?
<Mulder_> Absolute0, it can with drivers
<Absolute0> which one?
<Absolute0> ok nevermind...
<Mulder_> Absolute0, got sick of dalnet? heh
<markive> iflipi yes  , thanks for the  effort , i'lll have a read
<kakei> robotgeek is just reboot about 3mins after UP and send my to KDE login screen and then to a console and then it reboot himself
<Absolute0> ye lol
<Mulder_> there's like 3-4 different ext2 drivers for wiindows
<senthil> _jason, i tried sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Absolute0> hows it going?
<senthil> _jason, now its installing some thing
<_jason> senthil, did it install ok?
<kakei> btw Robotgeek i will try Again =)
<Mulder_> oKtosiTe, i had to reinstall my computer yesterday though
<Blocky> Would anyone be able to help me with a WineCVS 'make' error?
<_jason> senthil, okay good
<Mulder_> wasnt too happy
<Mulder_> and how are you doing?
<senthil> _jason, its half way through
<Absolute0> ok
<emptystapler> anybody have any thoughts here? i can't get static IP assignment to work. i can ping my router using it, but DNS lookups fail (i have set my gateway and DNS entry to point to my router, and DHCP works)
<senthil> _jason, What is this X-chat ?
<Mulder_> speaking of which, i need to make myself a windows boot cd
<emptystapler> Froo: are you getting my messages?
<Absolute0> my xchat and gaim letters appear to be blurry for some reason on kubuntu
<Absolute0> andything i can do to fix that?
<holycow> yet another windows xp install wiped off the face of the planet
<holycow> thanku ubuntu!
<Froo> emptystapler: No. I was wondering if you were sending any.
<Absolute0> and also konsole letters are a little messed up to
<chapium> anyone here familiar with networking to a vmware instance?
<_jason> senthil, x-chat is an irc client
<emptystapler> Froo: I definitely sent them!
<Absolute0> like you have one letter slightly above another
<Absolute0> =(
<emptystapler> Froo: Oohhhh...
<senthil> _jason, okay
<Absolute0> ??
<emptystapler> "Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems"
<emptystapler> d'oh!
<robotgeek> kakei: okay
<markive> laptop battery 5 mins left :~ better bugger off
<michaelh> mustard5 : are you still there
<SweetestSavage> emptystapler, /ns register yourpassword youremail
<Froo> emptystapler: We could start a new channel.
<mustard5> michaelh, yeah
<senthil> _jason, Its downloaded successfully and now its stuck on preconfiguring pakages.....
<michaelh> can i pm u
<emptystapler> Froo: I'll register
<senthil> _jason, I don't know why its thinking ?
<_jason> senthil, how do you know it is stuck?  wait a bit
<Froo> emptystapler: Or you could join #froo
<senthil> _jason, Alright
<seife> robotgeek, where i have to paste the .inf file that i am going to install?
<mustard5> michaelh, yeah
<michaelh> mustard5 : after I do what ubotu showed me, is that all thats neccesarry?
<robotgeek> seife: what does the guide say?
<mustard5> michaelh, what have you done so far?
<Blocky> can ANYONE...recognize a 'make' error, and provide possible fixes....heres the log of the error I had http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976
<seife> robotgeek, it says that that .inf file is already installed
<michaelh> opened up respori whatever... haha and gone through that whole process
<michaelh> checking breezy badger
<michaelh> and applying
<michaelh> and redling updates
<robotgeek> seife: i don't have much knowledge about ndiswrapper
<senthil> _jason, no response still
<robotgeek> seife: sorry :(
<JFlash> what's a good application to seach and download mp3 in linux?
<senthil> _jason, Its still thinking
<Lukian-> JFlash: torrent :p
<_jason> senthil, it's just doing something, give it time
<mustard5> michaelh, well it sounds like you have enabled extra repositories, is that right?
<michaelh> yes
<mustard5> michaelh, now you would need to follow the rest of the instructions
<senthil> _jason, Now i can see WMV files. but no sound
<mustard5> michaelh, what you have done so far is updated the package lists that you are able download
<michaelh> mustard5 can you send me the link again?
<_jason> senthil, well that's a start :)  do you have sound in other applications?
<michaelh> ok
<mustard5> michaelh, now its a case of actually downloading the packages...sure....one sec
<michaelh> i didnt scroll down far
<senthil> _jason, yep
<michaelh> enough
<mustard5> michaelh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> michaelh, and also read this help.ubuntu.com
<mustard5> michaelh, bookmard them ;)
<_jason> senthil, did you install all of those codecs on that page I gave you? http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#codecs
<mustard5> *bookmard
<mustard5> doh
<kakei> robotgeek
<kakei> =( it keeping rebooting
<michaelh> mustard5: I am on the page, have the extra repositories , but am not seeing whats next...
<Absolute0> which package do i need to install to swithc from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<mustard5> michaelh, which guide? the help one or the restricted formats one?
<JFlash> Lukian-, torrents dont work for me cz i'm under a router firewall
<bimberi> Absolute0: ubuntu-desktop
<michaelh> restricted formats
<mustard5> michaelh, you need mp3 support so hit the link in the menu to mp3s
<Lukian-> JFlash: good luck getting anything else to work then.
<Blocky> Lol.  I got help faster in the Deb server then here...  Hehe...
<sethk> kakei, do you mean that the login screen comes up, then dies and puts you in a console, and then reboots?
<sethk> kakei, all at once?
<Lukian-> Blocky: URI?
<SweetestSavage> Can someone promptly explain to me what "chroot" is?
<mustard5> michaelh, hmm actually I am not seeing it either :)
<sethk> kakei, or do you mean the login screen comes up and stays there until you do something?
<cjohnson> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, and whenever I try to view a movie with Totem, I get an error message about "video output is already in use."  Any ideas?
<kakei> sethk yes
<kakei> 1st case
<_jason> SweetestSavage, chroot - run command or interactive shell with special root directory
<Lukian-> cjohnson: I get that too :D
<cjohnson> SweetestSavage, it changes the root directory the user sees
<sethk> SweetestSavage, it is a way to change the root file system, that is, the file system referred to by /
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay, thanks
<sethk> SweetestSavage, it is mostly used for testing new root file systems
<cjohnson> Lukian-, any ideas how to fix it?
<sethk> SweetestSavage, it is also used by rescue disks to boot, and then move to the root file system of the machine you are doing recovery on
<mustard5> michaelh, its the one at the top....under the heading 'Media players provided by Ubuntu'
<kakei> sethk 1st case i can go to the desktop for a while,then a console screen comes up and then reboot
<cjohnson> (And for isolating things like Apache for added security)
<Lukian-> cjohnson: a) use VLC instead b) looking now.. :p
<mustard5> michaelh, it has this command in it sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<cjohnson> Heh
<Lukian-> b) google failed me :p
<sethk> kakei, does the console say up for a while?  Or does it reboot immediately after the console is seen?
<Discipulus> Lukian-, you mean C?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: chroot can also be used for security.  once a process chroot's into a directory there's no way for it to see anything outside of that directory
<kakei> sethk : is just get 'hanged' and reboot then
<cjohnson> Also, I've (already) forgotton my root password :/   Is there a simple way of resetting it?  Like, how do you boot into single-user mode with GRUB?
<Lukian-> Discipulus: nope
<michaelh> so what do i do with that code
<michaelh> ?
<Discipulus> Lukian- cjohnson: a) use VLC instead b) looking now.. :p
<dooglus> cjohnson: just "sudo passwd" will let you reset the root password
<Discipulus> Lukian- b) google failed me :p
<SweetestSavage> Ah, okay
<kvidell> like whoa.
<sethk> kakei, I saw you talking about logs a few minutes ago.  What do the logs show?
<SweetestSavage> I see, thanks a lot =)
<mustard5> michaelh, go to your Applications>.Accessories menu and open the Terminal
<Lukian-> Discipulus: yes, google failed me in relation to b)
<dooglus> cjohnson: although you're not supposed to set a root password in ubuntu
<Discipulus> ah
<Discipulus> gotcha
* Discipulus now understands
<mustard5> michaelh, then put that command in...just copy and paste it in an hit enter..then give your user password
<michaelh> ok
<cjohnson> dooglus: ?
* Discipulus thinks Ubuntu is an excellent OS.
<Darren> If i install the xubuntu-desktop package will it install the latest XFCE or will i need to update it?
<dooglus> cjohnson: the root password is locked by default.  use "sudo" to run commands as root.  the password is prompts for is your password, not root's
<Discipulus> Darren, it will install the latest
<Darren> Thanks :)
<mustard5> michaelh, tell me how you go :)
<cjohnson> To be honest I don't remember setting the root password during install... I'm just looking at this "37 updates available" thing
<cjohnson> dooglus, Ah, okay
<JFlash> how do i uninstall a  theme?  i've been told i just need to delete the directory but i dont know where this directory is !!!
<Darren> I'll brb then!
<dooglus> cjohnson: it's likely that you haven't forgotten your root password, but that you never had one to start with.
<cjohnson> dooglus, I see... That's interesting idea, btw, of just using sudo for everything
<iflipti> cjohnson:  in the terminal type "sudo passwd root"
<michaelh> mustard5: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<michaelh> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<michaelh> thats what i got
<mustard5> michaelh, close down synaptic..its locking apt-get from working
<JFlash> Lukian-, actually it does downloads torrents but it's no good cz i cant get decent number of sources because of the way torrents work. all other applications work just fine
<kakei> sethk http://pastebin.com/472605
<dooglus> cjohnson: it means that there's no root password for crackers to brute-force
<senthil> _jason, I don't find any one of this packages ?
<michaelh> ok
<seife> who knows about ndiswrapper here? i  need help0r
<dooglus> cjohnson: but on the down side it means that anyone getting access to your user account automatically has root
<mustard5> michaelh, you can only use on or the other at any specific time..thats all its saying
<holycow> *hmmm* oem install seems to be working pretty well, not asking too many questions
<cjohnson> dooglus: But they can still brute force a user account, and from their do sudo, right?
<mustard5> michaelh, if you have synaptic open then apt-get wont work
<Aven> ubotu tell aven about sources
<michaelh>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<michaelh> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<michaelh> michael@ubuntu:~$ E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<michaelh> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<mustard5> michaelh, and vice versa
<dooglus> cjohnson: from their own sudo?  why?
<senthil> _jason, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Aven> can someone type 'ubotu tell aven about sources'?
<senthil> _jason, i don't see the above packages .....
<Aven> I'm unable to send PMs
<mustard5> michaelh, give synaptic a few seconds to shut down then try again
<ben_underscore> seife, i know a bit
<_jason> senthil, sorry, I have to go now.  ask the channel, they will help you
<Aven> (not registered)
<michaelh> ok
<cjohnson> I mean, if a hacker gets my account password now, they basically have root access, don't they?
<bimberi> ubotu tell aven about sources
<Aven> oh geez
<seife> ben_underscore, i have the .inf, but i dont know where i have to put it before typing the commands on terminal
<Aven_> ubotu tell aven about sources
<Aven> there
<michaelh> wow mustard5
<michaelh> its working
<michaelh> it asked me if i wanted to unpack
<mustard5> michaelh, k well done
<michaelh> i said y
<mustard5> michaelh, you do :)
<dooglus> cjohnson: yes, that's right
<mustard5> michaelh, thats correct
<michaelh> ausome
<michaelh> haha
<mustard5> michaelh, apt-get is just a command line version of synaptic
<michaelh> cool, so is this all there is now?
<dooglus> cjohnson: sorry, I was confused by your unconventional spelling of "there".
<sethk> kakei, Nothing obviously wrong in that log file.  let's divide and conquer this problem.  Let's boot into single user mode, where X does not start.  Then let the machine run for a while and see if it reboots.  As far as log files go, /var/log/messages would probably be more interesting.  Possibly, if they have been written to just before the crash, /var/l.og/kern.log and/or /var/log/debug
<ben_underscore> seife, i suggest you install ndisgtk
<mustard5> michaelh, well when its finished you should have mp3 support enabled I would think
<michaelh> ok
<michaelh> well see
<seife> ben_underscore, i installed it, how do i run it
<michaelh> =D
<ben_underscore> seife, it is a gui wrapped around ndiswrapper, and it saves you doing a lot
<kakei> sethk
<michaelh> mustard5 do you have aim? I feel i might need support again sometime in the future
<cjohnson> dooglus, ah, oops
<kakei> tha's my xorg.0.log
<ben_underscore> seife, type "sudo ndisgtk" in the terminal window
<sethk> kakei, I know what it is
<mustard5> michaelh, in here is best..as I don't know all the answers...PM me if you like
<sethk> kakei, there isn't anything in it that shows why X crashed.  The other logs have a better chance of having useful information
<kakei> sethk this start happening when i install kernel-k7 , but actually i uninstalled it
<ben_underscore> seife, or it should be in system->administration->wireless windows drivers
<michaelh> I cannot pm for somereason, I am on gaim
<michaelh> never opened up xchat
<mustard5> michaelh, you might need to register on IRC first
<dooglus> cjohnson: I imagine it's easier to break into a user account than it is into a root account - users run all kinds of insecure apps, like web browsers, email clients, instant messaging, etc.  any hole in one of those could give someone access - and then it's a simple "sudo" to get root
<sethk> kakei, yes, that fits with what I'm thinking.  It also fits with the logs I mentioned.
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> methinks register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<senthil> _jason, Alright that for your help
<senthil> bye
<sethk> kakei, did you reinstall the earlier kernel version?
<iflipti> could someone tell me how I can have an Io connection and be receiving packets, yet still be unable to use apt-get or the internet?
<sethk> kakei, you may have gotten X and the kernel out of sync.
<michaelh> omg
<mustard5> check the text that ubotu put above michaelh
<michaelh> must
<michaelh> ard
<awtomlinson> can someone please help with a harddrive recovery?
<kakei> sethk
<sethk> iflipti, lot's of ways.  the ip filter can be blocking things.  Your dns may not be working correctly or completely.
<ben_underscore> seife, then all you do is click the right buttons, put in the cd for the card's drivers and find the inf file. it does the rest
<kakei> and if i install a new kernel?
<michaelh> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<michaelh> There were no decoders found
* xkahn grumbles
<ben_underscore> seife, i hope that helps. now i have to go as my daughter will wake up soon
<xkahn> There are too many Bens in Ubuntu.
<sethk> kakei, of course installing a new kernel isn't supposed to break anything
<sethk> kakei, but, I know that whenever I install a new kernel, I have to rebuild my nvidia drivers
<dooglus> can anyone tell me how to rebuild a standard ubuntu package with debugging enabled (ie. the "-g" gcc flag) please?
<xkahn> It makes my computer beep and my xchat flash all the time.
<mustard5> michaelh, k..one sec ..I'll find a command for you
<ben_underscore> xkahn, that's cos ben is a cool name
<seife> ben_underscore, thanks
<awtomlinson> the partition was reiserfs, but now its not detectable as reiser.  will fsck rebuild-sb delete the current data?  if so, what can i use to help preserve the data before rebuilding the superblock?
<ben_underscore> seife, anytime
* regeya waits impatiently for scribus-cvs to install
<Locke> how can i get emacs?
<michaelh> thanks alot mustard5 i would never be able to do this without your help
<mustard5> michaelh, put this in terminal gst-register-0.8
<dooglus> Locke: "emacs21"
<BxL> is there any way to boot in init 3?
<kakei> sethk whats the possibility of Nvidia drivers are Doing this
<awtomlinson> can anyone help?
<dooglus> BxL: edit /etc/inittab
<sethk> kakei, I'd say it is very likely
<Locke> whats better for programming, emacs or gedit? or some other that i'm completely unaware of?
<michaelh> ok
<michaelh> one sec
<sethk> kakei, but of course that is, at best, an educated guess
<robotgeek> Locke: emacs
<BxL> dooglus, yeah well it's set at 2 right now
<kakei> sethk
<dooglus> BxL: edit the "id:2:initdefault:" line
<michaelh> ok done
<iflipti> sethk: ok I'm using a WEP wireless connection.  I think I just need to login to the WEP
<dooglus> BxL: you want 3?  change the 2 to a 3
<kakei> i will reboot which logs u want to see ?
<mustard5> michaelh, try now
<kakei> to do it fast hehe
<BxL> dooglus, hmm, last time i changed it to 3 it didn't work
<regeya> awtomlinson, you should try running fsck rebuild-sb but I truly hope you have a backup of your important data.
<sethk> iflipti, that's quite possible
<BxL> I guess i'll just try it again
<kakei> i pastedbinded my kernel.log http://pastebin.com/472615
<BxL> thanks
* regeya ! <3 reiser
<dooglus> BxL: define "didn't work".  if you change the 2 to a 3 it will boot into runlevel 3.  whether that's what you really want or not is open to question.
<awtomlinson> someone please help
<sethk> iflipti, kakei, BRB
<BxL> dooglus, it was booting in rnlevel 5 anyway
<dooglus> BxL: I believe runlevels 2 and 3 are the same on a standard ubuntu desktop
<seife> somebody help, ndiswrapper is not installing the wireless device..
<seife> i selected all the inf files
<seife> and nothing
<JFlash> how can I uninstall a theme?
<BxL> dooglus, but it's not booting in level 2 anyway, it's booting in runlevel 5
<awtomlinson> harddrive crash, i desperately need help
<seife> when i select a new inf it says on terminal "modprobe config already contains alias directive
<seife> "
<MarcN> nautilus keeps crashing, offering to restart, crashing, etc.  Anyone know how to really kill it off?  kill 9'ing of gnome_segv doesn't do it.  Some watchdog process somewhere, but which one?
<awtomlinson> regeya, i don't have a backup.  will the rebuild trash the data?
<regeya> awtomlinson, hard to say.  depends on how corrupt the current tree is.
<sethk> awtomlinson, usually not.  the point is to recover the data
<frogzoo> BxL: runlevel ?  stock = "N 2"
<michaelh> Mustard5 :  I still got the original error " Totem Could not play fd://0" when loading the page, and i get the error " The totem player could not start"
<sethk> awtomlinson, but of course it may not be recoverable
<sethk> awtomlinson, but you don't really have much choice.
<mustard5> michaelh, hmm I might get you to look at this guide instead which involves installing totem-xine to replace totem
* regeya has lost data on a rebuild-sb, but regeya is told it's rare
<mustard5> michaelh, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<awtomlinson> is there anything that i can do do make a copy of the existing "data" on the corrupted partition before rebuilding?
<iflipti> sethk: do you know where I login to WEP?
<regeya> plus I lost data through a rebuild-sb on a mandrake release that had a buggy reiserfs.
<mustard5> michaelh, go down the list and install each of the things it tells you to install
<michaelh> ok
<regeya> of course we all know that the only time you lose data on reiser is because of bad hardware *wink*
<sethk> iflipti, you don't exactly log in.  What you do is set up the keys in the networking dialog on the administration menu
<kakei> sethk so what you want to me show u ?
<awtomlinson> anything i can do before rebuilding the superblock?
<mustard5> michaelh, it sounds like totem is being a pain..so I think changing to totem-xine will help
<seife> Somebody help me please with ndiswrapper
<frogzoo> awtomlinson: use a backup superblock with fsck ?
<mustard5> michaelh, your looking for the installing multimedia codecs part
<Blocky> Can anyone...decipher what this means and how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976
<awtomlinson> frogzoo, don't know how to do that.  i'm pretty lost in the terminal.  can you help?
<sethk> awtomlinson, I would recommend making an image backup of the partition, if you can.
<iflipti> sethk: oh, right.  in system>administration>networking ?
<sethk> iflipti, right
<mustard5> michaelh, its a bit of a pain installing this stuff at the start, but once its all set up the pain will be over :)
<awtomlinson> the partition is 200gb.  how can i make an image backup of this?
<kakei> ok im here
<sethk> awtomlinson, if you have 200 gb of space, it is trivial.
<sethk> awtomlinson, if you don't, it's impossible
<awtomlinson> sethk, i don't quite follow you
<Lukian-> awtomlinson: compress it :)
<sethk> kakei, Boot your system in single user mode.
<frogzoo> awtomlinson: fsck -b SUPERBLOCK - just nominate a backup superblock
<sethk> awtomlinson, you mean, what program do you use?  dd
<senthil> Can any one tell me how to install totem-xine
<awtomlinson> well, that & the trivial part
<kakei> sethk single user mode == normal ? lol
<sethk> awtomlinson, dd if=/dev/hda1 | bzip2 > output.file.bz2
<kakei> im as normal
<mustard5> senthil, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<sethk> kakei, no, normal == normal
<Blocky> can anyone please help me?
<Delvien> Anyone know how to run the command "sudo emifreqd" at start up. i put it in sessions startup but it never works.....
<awtomlinson> sethk, the problem is, i don't have much room on this partition to make a backup.  how can i send this backup to my external (/dev/sda1)?
<sethk> awtomlinson, dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/sda1
<mustard5> senthil, try this guide for installing multimedia codecs if you need more http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<sethk> awtomlinson, if you want to back up /dev/hda1
<senthil> mustard5, Its not working properly for some reason
<sethk> awtomlinson, obviously you use /dev/hdXX, whatever you actually want to back up.
<illicit> giggidy
<illicit> goo
<Blocky> ...its quagmire
<mustard5> senthil, you may need to enable extra repositories..that guide above will give you links to a guide to do that
<ZeroIRC> Wow, was that really quagmire?
<ZeroIRC> lol
<sethk> awtomlinson, when you use dd that way, it copies until it runs out of data, in this case that will be the end of the /dev/hdXX partition.
<mustard5> senthil, I take it the error is saying the package doesnt exist or something along those lines
<sethk> awtomlinson, providing, that is, that /dev/sda1 is >= the size of the partition you need to back up
<Blocky> Yes, another...(again) quagmire sighting
<Blocky> Lol.
<ZeroIRC> wow, he is everywhere
<awtomlinson> sethk, so this may take some time for such a large partition?
<sethk> awtomlinson, hours
<awtomlinson> right now, the cursor is just blinking after entering the command.
<regeya> giggity
<regeya> allll right
<kakei> hey pls tell me fast what log u want to see
<kakei> this will reboot soon
<demon71> Anyone help with video issue? "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)"
<michaelh> mustard5 the packages are dling now
<Blocky> "Pre-op or post-op"
<chapium> whats up people.  I need samba help.  I followed the wiki, but when it comes to configuration, the options i need just are not there
<regeya> whatloguwanttosee
<mustard5> michaelh, k
<regeya> ^fast
<sethk> awtomlinson, I would expect the drive light to be on all the time
<chapium> this is from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<kakei> sethk
<senthil> mustard5, I tried installing for some reason i
<sethk> awtomlinson, you won't see anything output from the program, unfortunately
<kakei> sethk pls tell me wich logs u need
<awtomlinson> so, even after backing this up with dd, what to do to recover afterward?
<chapium> when I click the general tab all i have is host and domain
<sethk> kakei, /var/log/messages first
<sethk> awtomlinson, fsck
<senthil> mustard5, i'm not able find the gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<CaptainMorgan> I want to send a document made in Oo, a .odt format, to a person that has Win, a .doc format... I tired these extensions as well as .txt... none worked.. is it possible ?
<M_Cheevy> heya ppls...
<mustard5> senthil read the first step on enabling multiverse and univers
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, open the file with open office, do save as, then choose microsoft word format
<Blocky> Can somone PLEASE help me with a WineCVS error...no response in an hour...is there somewhere better i could ask?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5976
<seife> i need help with ndiswrapper, if someone helps me i would appreciate
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, tried that
<michaelh> mustard5 , there done, and theres no error and i hear the sound!
<mustard5> michaelh, well done..you should help senthil do it now :)
<Blocky> Somone?
<mustard5> michaelh, he has the same problem ;)
<mustard5> michaelh, he needs to enable his repositories :)
<kimitaka> anyone have uim working with qt?
<michaelh> haha
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, what happens?
<michaelh> ok
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, I can open it in Oo as a .doc fine too... when it's sent to the person, it's garbled
<Madpilot> Blocky: try #winehq
<michaelh> senthil: are you there
<michaelh> ?
<awtomlinson> sethk, this is making my system run slow as can be.  what fsck command to use after this is done?
<Blocky>  Ok
<mustard5> michaelh, his goal is to install totem-xine btw
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, save as the other format that m$ word can read
<michaelh> ok
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, what's happens? after I tried save as? it saves fine..
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, which is .doc
<sethk> awtomlinson, it will make the system run very slowly.
<M_Cheevy> having a couple of problems with automounting of cdroms/dvds... all of my multimedia apps are happy with the automounting except totem (and dvdrip)... also I can't eject the disks or unmount them?  is there a good document relating to this.. I'm on page 10 of a google search and I'm not finding anything specific to my issue
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, and also .txt
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, no, there are two formats
<michaelh> mustard5 are you in here often
<michaelh> ?
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, no, not .txt
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, rtf
<mustard5> michaelh, usually once a day at some time or another
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, word can certainly read .txt
<iflipti> seife, try this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, ok, then, use txt if you like
<michaelh> ok cool
<michaelh> sethil isnt reponding
<Delvien> mustard5 hey bro , anyway to make the command sudo emifreqdso emifreq doesnt come up with an error saying emifreqd is not runnign
<michaelh> And i am on upper east coast and need some sleep,  thanks alot Mustard5
<sethk> awtomlinson, the fsck command depends on the file system type.  usually the program named fsck will call the appropriate "real" fsck program, which is fsck.ext2, fsck.ext3, etc.
<michaelh> mustard5 = savior
<mustard5> Delvien, I dont know :)
<mustard5> michaelh, np
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, already said.. when sent, her system won't open it correctly... all im saying is I know for a fact Word operates in .doc and .txt... but as you say possibly .rtf too
<senthil> mustard5, i got it
<mustard5> senthil, well done :)
<senthil> mustard5, now i'm installing
<CaptainMorgan> sethk, maybe it's her system? and nothing from my side ?
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, word reads rtf.  rtf was originally the m$ word format, many moons ago
<mustard5> senthil, k..tell me if you get errors :)
<senthil> mustard5, Thanks for you help :-)
<michaelh> mustard im me on aim i really want your aim sn haha, i know i will be faced with more troubles
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, no, it's an open office conversion to .doc problem
<senthil> mustard5, Sure i will let you know
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, almost always in this case using rtf will fix the problem
<mustard5> michaelh, there are tons of people in here who can help with the basic setting up..you'll be fine :)
<michaelh> ok
<michaelh> thanks
<michaelh> peace
<mustard5> michaelh, nite
<Codyman> i've instlaled drivers with ndiswrapper for my usb wireless card... ndiswrapper -l confirms they are properly installed and hardware is present.. i modprobe ndiswrapper... things look good... but then i go to iwconfig and wlan0 has no wireless extensions.... any ideas?
<senthil> mustard5, I got installed successfully
<mustard5> senthil, all working now?
<senthil> mustard5, Now i can see WMV files but no voice
<senthil> mustard5, i can listen MP3 songs and avi files
<mustard5> senthil, k...check the volume settings?
<mustard5> senthil, wmv's are troublesome at times
<senthil> mustard5, i did
<senthil> mustard5, alright
<mustard5> senthil, I'm not sure how you would fix them unfortunately
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: does wmv require the w32codecs?
<mustard5> senthil, try asking others :)
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, you could be right
<mustard5> ubotu: tell senthil about restricted
<M_Cheevy> wmv is a proprietary windows media format if memory serves...
<senthil> M_Cheevy, I had installed w32codecs also
<M_Cheevy> damn, worth a shot
<SEJeff> wmv = windows media video
<mustard5> senthil, look at the the link that ubotu sent you and look for installing w32codecs
<SEJeff> wma = windows media audio
<mustard5> !w32codecs
<mustard5> senthil, k..ignore that then :)
<kakei> sethk : i typed kdm as root@kakei on recovery mode and seens to work =o
<senthil> mustard5, who is ubotu ?
<M_Cheevy> senthil: wmv is kind of flaky..
<sethk> kakei, ok
<regeya> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<mustard5> senthil, a help bot
<kakei> sethk hmmmmmmm this prett weird isnt ?
<kakei> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5978
<regeya> !start an editor war
<ubotu> jed is better than xemacs.
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: any ideas on the cd/dvd automount question I posted?
<GURT> i can't get the cd/dvd drive icons off fo my desktop.. there is no media in either drives
<regeya> AMEN BRODDA UBOTU
<MrFarts> eww jed :)
<M_Cheevy> gurt and I are having a similar problem (or at least part of mine is similar)
<sethk> kakei, most of that is harmless noise
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, umm I missed it sorry....try adding hal to the group for cdrom
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, ah k
<kakei> :(
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, I'll see if its still on my screen
<sethk> kakei, the keyboard errors need to be fixed
<regeya> heh MrFarts
<seife> I need help, i use the inf files from the official windows drivers and none of them work, all says 'invalid driver'
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: that could be it.. plus I get a gripe line during shutdown that the hal pid file can't be found.. but do see hal starting up during boot.. could be the prob is with good ole hal...
<kakei> which keyboard error?
<MrFarts> seife, what are you trying to do ?
<sethk> kakei, looks like a USB device was removed while still mounted
<regeya> seife...
<senthil> mustard5, I have another problem that my screen and windows looks very big
<kakei> sethk
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, yeah I read it in a thread the other day
<kakei> hmmmmmmm yes but that was on the morning
<sethk> kakei, the lines that say "unknown key released, unknown key pressed"
<mustard5> !fixres
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Codyman> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: do you have the sucker in a history file?
<senthil> mustard5, I believe display drivers are mismache
<seife> MrFarts, install my wireless device, i got the windows drivers, i tried using the inf files with ndiswrapper but none of them works, it says "invalid driver!"
<mustard5> senthil, read the fixres thing above from ubotu
<MrFarts> seife, ah, i've never playedw ith ndiswrapper, sorry
<seife> regeya, what
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, ummm...I'll try to find it
<MrFarts> seife, i'd just use something supported natively, but i guess that's not much help to you :)
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: here's the original question:  having a couple of problems with automounting of cdroms/dvds... all of my multimedia apps are happy with the automounting except totem (and dvdrip)... also I can't eject the disks or unmount them?  is there a good document relating to this.. I'm on page 10 of a google search and I'm not finding anything specific to my issue
<mustard5> M_Cheevy, basically it said open /etc/groups and add hal to then end of the cdrom group
<senthil> mustard5, i'm doing that and thanks for ubontu
<M_Cheevy> mustard5: cool, will give that a shot and also maybe reconfigure hal
<mustard5> senthil, k
<bz0b> can someone tell me why when i reboot after installing xdm it like goes to start X but then it dies, without any error
<kakei> sethk : so u think can be a "Unknown" key of the keyboard who's playing a bad joke? lol
<bz0b> and i still have to manually startx
<norki> i downloaded easy aMSN.. it's compiling - sure taking a looong time X)
<sethk> kakei, :)  I think you don't have the spanish keyboard configuration loaded
<MrFarts> norki, any reason for not just using gaim ?
<norki> yeah, i want custom emoticons
<Codyman> i've instlaled drivers with ndiswrapper for my usb wireless card... ndiswrapper -l confirms they are properly installed and hardware is present.. i modprobe ndiswrapper... things look good... but then i go to iwconfig and wlan0 has no wireless extensions.... any ideas?
<MrFarts> norki, you can use custom emoticons with gaim
<bettong_BOFH> sorry to bother you all but i emailed the manurfacturer of my mainboard and he showed me a linux driver for my soundcard and i installed it and now it's broke how do i remove the driver?
<norki> not with the version that came with the breezy dvd tho
<norki> 1.5 something
<bettong_BOFH> i can provide any info that you need please help
<MrFarts> norki, sure it does
<MrFarts> norki,  i have the same version
<norki> nope
<bz0b> cafuego: hey, do you know why my xdm pretends to start, then it like dies, and then i have to manually startx
<norki> MrFarts: heh ya well where do you add yer custom emoticons then?
<senthil> mustard5, I'm not able to play any video clips directly from mozilla
<MrFarts> norki, tools ->preferences -> interface -> smiley themes
<kakei> sethk : check PM
<Absolute0> ive installed msttcorefonts, how do i use them now?
<Absolute0> when i got to setting->fonts its not coming up
<Absolute0> should i reboot?
<mustard5> senthil, try installing mozplugger
<senthil>  I'm not able to play any video clips directly from mozilla
<mustard5> senthil, using apt-get
<senthil> mustard5, howz to install
<norki> MrFarts: those aren't custom emoticons. if you send one of those to a msn user, he will se his own emoticon set
<mustard5> senthil, sudo apt-get install mozplugger
<MrFarts> norki, doesn't it always work like that ? :)
<MrFarts> norki, emoticons are just text
<MrFarts> as far as i know
<bz0b> anyone here run xdm?
<MrFarts> bz0b, xdm or gdm ?
<SweetestSavage> MrFarts, no MSN doesn't work like that
<norki> no, you can add your own gif file, and the reciever will see that pic
<bz0b> MrFarts: xdm
<norki> can even be animated gif
<MrFarts> bz0b, no, why would you want to run xdm ? :)
<MrFarts> xdm is sort of ugly
<kakei> sethk please check Private
<bz0b> MrFarts: GNOME is ugly
<norki> what's the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<bz0b> hey nalioth, remember me?
<nalioth> bz0b: howdy
<bz0b> nalioth: hey
<MrFarts> bz0b, kdm ? :)
<bz0b> MrFarts: I want to keep my whole system X theme, like i am running xubuntu right now, and i dont want to use gdm or kdm to throw off the theme, sorry, i am just picky like that
<MrFarts> bz0b, well use xdm then :)
<MrFarts> it's hardly difficult to setup :)
<Darkhack> is ndiswrapper not included in Dapper Flight2?  I've looked everywhere for it?
<bz0b> MrFarts: Well I installed it
<bz0b> via apt-get
<Badm4n> what is the packages name of dydns.com
<Badm4n> apt-get install ............
<bz0b> MrFarts: but like when i try to reboot, and have it start, it like shows me a pic of my last login, and then die
<bz0b> dies*
<sethk> bz0b, that must have been one ugly login
<Darkhack> so much for "better wireless support"... talk about no wireless support at all :p
<robotgeek> Darkhack: it's better than it was a year ago :)
<bz0b> sethk: :-)
<robotgeek> Darkhack: which card are you using?
<Darkhack> my card works robotgeek, its just ndiswrapper is not on the Dapper Flight2 CD
<Badm4n> what is the packages name of dydns.com
<Milk_> Anyone here good with dvdauthor?  I'm getting an error regarding aspect ratio
<Badm4n> apt-get install ............
<bz0b> MrFarts: What i meant to say was it showed me a pic of my last session, like i saw my wallpaper, and my terminal open
<Darkhack> badm4n, try "apt-cache search dydns"  that will search for the term dydns
<Darkhack> and tell the package name if it finds it
<darkness> Does anyone know where i can find a copy of the apache2.conf? I kinda stuffed mine up and i want it back to how it was.
<firefly[Laptop] > hey. can anyone point me to a good sources.list to use?
<pro> i dont have any problems with my audio but mplayer, i cant hear anything and i always get an error about it
<bz0b> anyone have any idea of what i am talking about?
<Milk_> anybody? this dvdauthoring thing has been an absolute horror
<Badm4n> none
<Badm4n> Darkhack, the result none
<Badm4n> i need to remove my dydns.org system
<sethk> bz0b, the part about the picture of your last session I can explain
<Darkhack> I don't know what the say then.  Try other search terms.  like a description
<darkness> Does anyone know where i can find a copy of the apache2.conf? I kinda stuffed mine up and i want it back to how it was.
<bz0b> sethk: why its not starting X, can you explain that?
<GURT> i can't get the cd/dvd drive icons off fo my desktop.. there is no media in either drives.. can someone tell me how to get them to disapear untill i put media in them again?
<sethk> bz0b, we have to look at your X log file to determine that
<Milk_> is there a way to define aspect ratio with dvdauthor or with mpeg2enc?
<bz0b> want me to post it to a paste bin?
<pro> so, can someone help me please?
<bz0b> if you tell me the path to it, i will post it
<Darkhack> is ndiswrapper not in Dapper or is it just broken in this release?
<slashx1896> hey.. its not letting me unblock people on gaim.. lol
<sethk> bz0b, /var/log/xorg.0.log,  or possibly /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Milk_> pro, whats the error dude?
<pro> Milk_, well i dont have any problems with my audio but mplayer, i cant hear anything and i always get an error about it
<darkness> Would re-installing apache change the configuration file back to how it originally was? Before i changed it?
<CloudCover> Hello all :)
<kakei> sethk : didnt reboot in init 1
<Milk_> pro, again, WHATS THE ERROR
<bz0b> sethk: here you go, http://pastebin.com/472645
<pro> Milk_, sorry, didnt know u already read me... itsays "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound."
<Dattas> i got a question, how do you add users in terminal? i tried user useradd but i think i got the syntax wrong, an example would be greatly appreciated
<bz0b> Dattas: adduser or useradd
<CloudCover> Er... need a bit of help.. I'm a total Newb. I just installed the i386 version and now X wont start. said that i have to modify GDM or something. I think it may be to do with my ATI X800 card. Was wondering how to fix it as i am stuck with command line :)
<Milk_> pro, do you have sound elsewhere?
<Milk_> anyone famaliar with tovid or qdvdauthor?
<pro> Milk_, yes, i can use xmms and stuff, but i dont know why my mplayer cant
<Dattas> bz0b, Thanks adduser is what i was looking for
<CloudCover> Read through  a lot of forum msgs about FGLRX, but i not sure if that is my problem... anyway i can force X to use just plain vesa mode?
<bz0b> Dattas: don't worry about it
<Milk_> pro, have you checked the settings to make sure you have a driver selected?  are you running any other programs at the same time?
<pro> Milk_, yeah, im not that noob :P
<LincTeK> Hey Pro .. do you have Totem installed ? I think there was something about mplayer and totem having problems
<lisi> can yuo tell me where is Ubuntu Translators channel?
<pro> LincTeK, yes i have it, should i quit it?
<Milk_> pro, I hate to ask, but you've checked the forums and wiki right?
<bz0b> sethk: get anything out of that file?
<sethk> bz0b, haven't looked yet, sorry, wait a moment.
<bz0b> sure
<Dattas> what is the file that is read for automatic mount?
<cmatheson> Dattas: file-systems are described in /etc/fstab
<LincTeK> I think in the ubuntu wiki had the info .. It was for mplayer not woking right in firefox when totem is installed also
<pro> Milk_, yeah, i just downloaded another audio driver named alsa and im trying with it but no success
<senthil> I need a help. I can Open my windows fat filesystem. but i can see my windows NTFS filesystem icon but i'm not able to open
<senthil> I need a help. I can Open my windows fat filesystem. but i can see my windows NTFS filesystem icon but i'm not able to open
<Milk_> pro, you have totem open?
<emptystapler> is there some samba server GUI for gnome?
<MrFarts> senthil, perhaps if your question was more lucid someone would attempt to answer it
<regeya> repetition will not get a faster answer repetition will not get a faster answer
<pro> Milk_, nope i dont use it....
<emptystapler> there's no way to enable anonymous accounts that i can find through the stock ubuntu installation
<bimberi> emptystapler: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<sethk> bz0b, the X log looks normal.  How about /var/log/messages?
<emptystapler> bimberi: that doesn't allow you to grant public access to folders
<Milk_> pro LincTeK, yes i have it, should i quit it?
<bimberi> emptystapler: no, i answered part 1 of your Q :)
<pro> Milk_, i have it, but not opened....
<bimberi> emptystapler: unsure about part 2 sorry :|
<M_Cheevy> mustard: no luck.. reconfigured hal, hotplug and totem, same problems persist..... can't eject and no visible mount points
<emptystapler> bimberi: oh, sorry :) i have that much done. i just would like a GUI to administrate the smb server settings
<pro> Milk_, and i just uninstalled it
<Dattas> k last question for a while, how do i link a folder to another? or make it look like a folder is in /home/usrnm bit the folder is really /stor
<Milk_> pro, what DO you have open?
<cmatheson>  Dattas: ln -s
<senthil> I can access my windows fat32 file system but not windows NTFS filesystem from Ubuntu linux
<bz0b> sethk: http://pastebin.com/472651
<senthil> I can access my windows fat32 file system but not windows NTFS filesystem from Ubuntu linux
<senthil> I can access my windows fat32 file system but not windows NTFS filesystem from Ubuntu linux
<bimberi> emptystapler: i've heard of (but never used) "swat"
<pro> Milk_, ....lol, nothing that uses the audio
<Dattas> ahhh -s was all i was missing, thanks again cmatheson
<cmatheson> Dattas: np
<senthil> I can access my windows fat32 file system but not windows NTFS filesystem from Ubuntu linux
<bimberi> senthil: enough! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Milk_> pro, have you checked your system monitor to ensure theres nothing in the background?
<pro> Milk_, yes lol
<senthil> bimberi, i tried this steps already but its not working ;-(
<Milk_> pro, whats so funny?
<ubuntu> jiji
<ubuntu> quien es latino
<pro> Milk_, man, i appreciate ur help but u are asking me things like im a noob.... obviously im not guru but i know that i dont have ANY other programs and that's NOT the problem
<bimberi> senthil: ok, what do you mean by "can access"? read-only? read-but-not-write?
<Milk_> pro, well, I guess its aparent that you don't need help, since your such a newbie lol
<taojah> hello can someone please help me with a super noob question
<Milk_> I'm still looking for help with qdvdauthor if anyone has time!
<LincTeK> hey pro did you try the asamixer command in the terminal
<taojah> To load a new theme, download the .theme file into ~/.irssi
<pro> Milk_, pfft, ok man, it's ok, if u dont want to "help" me it's fine...
<LincTeK> alsamixer
<taojah> what does that mean, how do i do
<senthil> bimberi, I can read and write my windows Fat32 file system but not NTFS
<pro> LincTeK, negative
<Milk_> pro, you need to be willing to accept help, not shun it if you ever want help in this kind of a format...
<cmatheson> senthil: afaik you can't write to ntfs in linux
<bimberi> senthil: ntfs is read-only
<senthil> bimberi, For NTFS Filesystem its not even open
<LincTeK> open terminal and i believe the command is "alsamixer"
<senthil> bimberi, i knew NTFS is read only
<LincTeK> should pop up a eq looking box
<bimberi> senthil: ok, so it's not mounting?
<M_Cheevy> heya folks.. having a bit of problem with the automounting of cds & dvds.... 1) once mounted, I can't seem to eject them, and 2) they appear nowhere in mtab so I can't use Totem or DVDRip with them... anyone familiar with this and found a solution.. all google gives me is crap about the css2 libs
<senthil> bimberi, but i'm not even able to read.
<pro> LincTeK, yep, i opened it
<LincTeK> is all the sound levels up
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: you need to unmount them before you can eject them... as far as totem and mplayer are concerned i'm not sure
<senthil> bimberi, Its mounted when i attempt to open the mounted NTFS partition it opened Fat32 filesystem
<LincTeK> and none of em muted
<bimberi> senthil: wow, ok - put the output from "mount" on a pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: everytime I tried, I'm told there is nothing in mtab for it to unmount from.  btw, mplayer works fine, it can deal with the dvd:// or media://hda schema
<senthil> bimberi, pastebin ????
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: if it's not in your mtab then it's not mounted...
<riskbreaker> this is probably a huge n00b question, but, what package do i have to install to switch to KDE?
<pro> LincTeK, nope =( i guess the prob it's with my audio drivers.... you know that you can choose 4 audio drivers on mplayer but no one it's works for me
<bimberi> senthil: see the post from ubotu above
<cmatheson> riskbreaker: kubuntu-desktop
<LincTeK> ah it was worth a try
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: I'd say so too, but it's in my drive, on my desktop and I can access it using any number of applications that can deal with the "media://hda" location
<senthil> bimberi, alright
<LincTeK> pro what sound card are u useing ?
<riskbreaker> so, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<bimberi> riskbreaker: n00b but not huge :)
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: and the eject button on the front of the drive is disabled
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: if you type 'ls /media/cdrom do you see the files that are on the cd?
<riskbreaker> i thought that was the package i needed, but it doesn't show up in synaptic for some reason.
<bimberi> riskbreaker: yes
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: no such file or directory
<bz0b> sethk: any ideas
<riskbreaker> and now that i tried apt-get, it just gave me this message: E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<sethk> bz0b, did you see my message about looking at other log files?
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: you don't have a /media/cdrom?
<bimberi> riskbreaker: then you probably don't have any internet repositories enabled ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell riskbreaker about repos
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: do ls /media
<bz0b> sethk: you mean the /var/log/messages
<sethk> bz0b, right.  I didn't see your answer
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: nope, remedy-ing that now and change the /etc/fstab to mount the /dev/hda stuff there...
<sethk> bz0b, too many messages flying by
<riskbreaker> i know about respositories... i'm looking at my sources.list and it doesn't seem like anything is out of the ordinary
<bz0b> sethk: http://pastebin.com/472651
<pro> LincTeK, how can i see the exact name of the card? any command? cuz i just know it's SoundBlaster
<sethk> bz0b, 0k, let me look
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: /media has hda and hdc in it.
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: ok.  why is it /dev/hda? is your hard-drive scsi or sata or something?
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: yeap. sata raid 0 through dmraid
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: oh ok
<LincTeK> pro i forgot the directory it is in ..im not on my linux box at the moment
<bimberi> riskbreaker: ok, but are they commented out (with '#'s)
<sethk> bz0b, not much there at all.  The last thing, MARK, indicates that the network interface crashed
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: should that be /media/cdrom or /media/dvd?
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: hmm, either one will work, but i guess if it's a dvd player you could put it in dvd (i always just do cdrom)
<riskbreaker> the only commented line that isn't actually a comment is "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<riskbreaker> " and the deb-src counterpart
<bz0b> oh, well. my internet works
<sethk> bz0b, do you know what changed to trigger this problem?
<cmatheson> M_Cheevy: the name isn't so important... you could call it foobar if you wanted, but i think the default is just cdrom
<bz0b> sethk: what problem?
<pro> LincTeK, oh it's ok, but.... what else can the problem be? the rest of the programs works good with the audio except mplayer
<sethk> bz0b, your machine not running?
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: will try cdrom first as that maybe what the automounter is assuming, failing that will try /media/dvd
<M_Cheevy> bbiab
<bz0b> sethk: yes it is
<dean1> My computer will get powered-off w/out shutdown.   Is there a way I can avoid the 2 reboots necessary to get back to my standard video resolution?!?
<bimberi> riskbreaker: ok, can you paste sources.list to the pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bz0b> sethk: i am on it right now
<sethk> bz0b, you are having a problem, right?
<bz0b> sethk: with my xdm starting up at boot up
<sethk> bz0b, we aren't looking at your log files out of idle curiousity
<sethk> bz0b, right
<riskbreaker> yeah, just a sec
<sethk> bz0b, so, what changed between the time when xdm started correctly, and when it got messed up?
<bz0b> sethk: excuse me? what does that last thing mean "idle curiosity"?
<bz0b> sethk: xdm never started correctly
<bz0b> sethk: it acted like it was, then it just went back to CLI
<sethk> bz0b, it's a new installation?
<bz0b> sethk: yes
<sethk> bz0b, oh, I thought it had been working and stopped working.
<bz0b> sethk: no, it never worked in the first place
<sethk> bz0b, in that case, let's try using gdm instead of xdm
<riskbreaker> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5980
<GURT> i can't get the cd/dvd drive icons off fo my desktop.. there is no media in either drives.. can someone tell me how to get them to disapear untill i put media in them again?
<bz0b> sethk: i would use gdm, and i know it would work, its just that i wanted to try and get xdm to work
<sethk> bz0b, ok
<LincTeK> hey pro try to uninstall totem
<bz0b> sethk: do you thing you could still help me?
<sethk> bz0b, xdm's configuration files are more cryptic
<kakei> sethk check Pm =)
<bz0b> sethk: how so?
<sethk> bz0b, they just seem less intuitive to me.  I do have one machine here that is using xdm
<bz0b> sethk: is it hard to setup?
* regeya makes gift calendars...yay for scribus
<sethk> bz0b, no, not terribly hard.
<sethk> bz0b, a bit more difficult than gdm, but certainly doable
<pro> LincTeK, ok..... done and got the same problem with mplayer =( btw, im using the OSS driver
<bz0b> sethk: would you be able to tell me what i would have to start in doing? or any tutorials in setting it up?
<bimberi> riskbreaker: ok there's a line missing, copy line 3 and remove "-src" from the copy
<aurynn_u> why is the bugtracker so insanely slow?
<Eleaf> HI!
<Eleaf> I need help with my nfs
<sethk> bz0b, I would download xdm from the xorg website, and start by using the configuration files supplied with that distribution.
<bz0b> instead of using the pre-compiled package from apt-get?
<Eleaf> I had nfs up and working perfectly, it was very lovely.  I didn't change any settings or anything after that...
<Eleaf> Then a few days later,
<Eleaf> I have one of my other computers try to access my nfs share
<bz0b> sethk: so should I apt-get remove xdm and then go get the src and compile it, and try it that way
<riskbreaker> bimberi: oh wow, that's pretty huge, i don't know why that happened or why i missed it
<pro> LincTeK, im trying to use this conf on the conf file http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/mplayer.conf_mplayer
<sethk> bz0b, no, to start with
<Eleaf> but it says "Permission Denied"
<sethk> bz0b, just copy in the configuration files from the distribution.
<bimberi> riskbreaker: yes, a bit mysterious.  A stray "dd" in vi? :)
<Eleaf> It does this even if I try to connect to the nfs locally
<Eleaf> on the computer hosting the nfs
<riskbreaker> vi?
<sethk> bz0b, I don't think there is anything wrong with the binaries.  I can't be sure, of course, but it's an educated guess
<Eleaf> the thing I found out though
<Eleaf> is that my router oddly changed from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.45.100
<Eleaf> now every computer has an ip of 192.168.45.xxx
<riskbreaker> ok, the package is now downloading, so i'm pretty sure that solved my problem, thanks for the assistance
<Eleaf> I updated these changes to allow connections from the computers with the new .45. ip
<bimberi> riskbreaker: it's an editor
<bimberi> riskbreaker: np :)
<Eleaf> but the problem still persists
<riskbreaker> ah
<riskbreaker> i use nano most of the time, so i didn't recognize vi
<Eleaf> I have the hosts.allow to accept the new ip's but it still doesn't work!
<Eleaf> help!
<bz0b> does anyone here by any chance know the xdm home page?
<Eleaf> lol
<pro> LincTeK, damn, didnt work =(
<LincTeK> pro u running breezy
<pro> LincTeK, nope.... i guess, why?
<bz0b> sethk: do you think the runlevel i have my initdefault set to can conflict with xdm starting up?
<cmatheson> bz0b: ubuntu doesn't use runlevels
<LincTeK> that guide was for 5.04 hoary
<bz0b> cmatheson: oh, well then, hmm
<azuron> How to use Xdmx in Ubuntu? I have installed it
<LincTeK> pro, did you install all the multimedia codecs ?
<pro> LincTeK, yeah..... i downloaded them from the page
<pro> LincTeK, essential-20050412.tar.bz2
<bz0b> can i change the background to gdm?
<cmatheson> bz0b: yeah, it's in the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bz0b> i just said screw xdm
<bz0b> hmm, now to pick a background for gdm
<azuron> Help, anyone knows how to use Xdmx under Ubuntu? I have installed it from universe! Thanks!!!
<sethk> cmatheson, /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<poningru> how do you do a netsend?
<sethk> poningru, boot windows
<cmatheson> sethk: not on my box...
<sethk> cmatheson, on mine, I just checked two
<poningru> sethk: sorry cant do
<poningru> dont have one
<sethk> cmatheson, ah, there are links
<sethk> cmatheson, sorry about that
<SAM_theman> hey guys
<SAM_theman> got a question
<sethk> cmatheson, either one works
<SAM_theman> i want to removal kde how i do that?
<CaptainMorgan> hmm... Kopete crapped on me. Haven't had Kopete five days and it already busts. Gaim on the other hand Ive had for six months... never a crapper.
<SAM_theman> i want to do afresh install
* CaptainMorgan loves installs..
<Eleaf> sudo apt-get remove kde
<SAM_theman> lol
<Eleaf> or maybe kde-desktop
<Eleaf> but kde-desktop might not work
<SAM_theman> nope
<SAM_theman> both didn't
<Eleaf> really?
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop
<SAM_theman> Reading package lists... Done
<SAM_theman> Building dependency tree... Done
<SAM_theman> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<rhayes> when you download the mplayer codecs pack where do you extract it to?
<LincTeK> pro, I would to try useing synaptec and search mplayer and make sure u are at the latest level for your system
<cmatheson> sethk: that's cool
<Eleaf> SAM_theman, have you been able to install things using apt-get before?
<SAM_theman> Yup
<SAM_theman> games!!!!
<pro> LincTeK, ok man, thanks a lot for your help
<cmatheson> SAM_theman: kubuntu-desktop
<Eleaf> sorry
<LincTeK> no problem
<Eleaf> cmatheson, I forgot = p
<cmatheson> Eleaf: ok
<SAM_theman> After unpacking 36.9kB disk space will be freed.
<SAM_theman> ?
<Eleaf> it's just a dependency package
<SAM_theman> i mean every thing!!!
<Eleaf> remove kde should work
<Eleaf> what does it say when you do sudo apt-get remove kde ?
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ sudo apt-get remove kde
<SAM_theman> Reading package lists... Done
<SAM_theman> Building dependency tree... Done
<SAM_theman> Package kde is not installed, so not removed
<SAM_theman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$
<Eleaf> are you sure that kde is installed then?
<regeya> YAY SCRIBUS SIG11's ON IMAGE IMPORT
<SweetestSavage> Question, what other GUI's are out there? I like GNOME and all.. but I'd like to see all my available options =)
<SAM_theman> yes
<SAM_theman> srry for spam so srry
<bz0b> can someone tell me where I can download themes for gdm?
<SAM_theman> gnome-look.org
<SAM_theman> www.gnome-look.org
<drcode> hi all
<SAM_theman> yo
<drcode> if I have to NIC and thay are the same NIC , I need to load there module twice?
<Madpilot> !themes
<drcode> also how thay know that NIC1 eth0 and NIC 2 ETH1?
<Madpilot> !tell bz0b about themes
<Eleaf> SAM_theman, sudo apt-get remove kde-core ?
<SAM_theman> After unpacking 81.9kB disk space will be freed.
<SAM_theman> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<SAM_theman> ?
<starpause> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and the network isn't working. when i do a lspci i see the nic listed but no where else ... advice?
<Eleaf> starpause, go to System, Administration, Networking, select eth0 and click activate
<b00gz>  When I do make install it says cannot find linux sources ... Can someone please assist me with fixing this
<LincTeK> pro , ck this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<starpause> Eleaf: it doesn't show up there
<Eleaf> starpause, first go into the Ethernet connections properties and click enable this connection
<Eleaf> oh
<Eleaf> starpause, it doesn't say Ethernet connection?
<Eleaf> and then Modem connection..
<nurfe> what is the source and package address configurations for marillat is it deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html         ?
<starpause> Eleaf: no, only the modem connection is showing up
<Eleaf> ah I see..
<b00gz>  When I do make install it says cannot find linux sources ... Can someone please assist me with fixing this "Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build;"
<Eleaf> hmmm
<DrTiger> hi! How can I activate the secondary screen output of my laptop?
<starpause> Eleaf: actually, it might not be supported ... it's a wireless card and i'm not seeing the chipset at http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<SAM_theman> wtf kde packages still work
<starpause> Eleaf: i have a wired card that was showing up like you described, let me put that in =)
<robotgeek> b00gz: what are you trying to compile?
<b00gz> ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> b00gz: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<frogzoo> DrTiger: nvidia or ati?
<Madpilot> SAM_theman: you can run KDE apps on Gnome (and vice versa) without problems...
<SAM_theman> well i want to do a fresh install of kde
<SAM_theman> i want every last KDE based thing gone!
<b00gz> robotgeek: what does that command do?
<Eleaf> starpause, Alright! sounds good
<robotgeek> b00gz: install kernel headers, and install a compiler and stuff
<Eleaf> SAM_theman, sudo apt-get remove kde should work...
<SAM_theman> tried that
<theblue> If I have a 64-bit computer, can I run the normal 32-bit Ubuntu on it as well?
<b00gz> robotgeek: by default Ubuntu doesn't install a C compiler?
<Eleaf> theblue, I believe so.
<robotgeek> b00gz: no
<theblue> Eleaf: Ok, thanks.
<b00gz> robotgeek: explains a lot THANKS!
<robotgeek> b00gz: no problem, those packages are available on the install cd as well
<b00gz> robotgeek: how do I install packages off of the CD?
<Eleaf> b00gz, sudo apt-get install build-essential ahs some basic compile packages
<pro> LincTeK, so... do you think that program may solve the problem?
<robotgeek> b00gz: put the cd in, it should actually ask you what you want to do :)
<Eleaf> starpause, did that work?
<flodine> can someone tell me what xft and does snaptic has it
<LincTeK> yeah easy way to get alot of packages for multimedia and stuff... I have not used it myself tho
<b00gz> robotgeek: I don't get an option :)
<robotgeek> b00gz: hmm, okay. anyways, just put the cd in, and install using synaptic
<robotgeek> b00gz: i think i got confused with dapper :)
<nickrud> SAM_theman, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt , try that
<b00gz> robotgeek: Synaptic vs Apt-Get differences?
<SAM_theman> ok
<wells> exit
<SAM_theman> they are the same
<flodine> does snaptic have xft files
<SAM_theman> apt is text based
<SAM_theman> synaptic is the gui display of apt
<CaptainMorgan> are there any complications between transferring files through a Wins AIM/Trillian and LInux's Gaim ?
<SAM_theman> THERE we go!!!
<SAM_theman> After unpacking 415MB disk space will be freed.
<chapium> CaptainMorgan, only the complication of it not working half the time
<SAM_theman> thanks
<sklav> hi guys
<pro> LincTeK, i'll send you a private message with the text i got while trying to play a mp3 from terminal
<chapium> hi
<sklav> does aanybody know if ubuntu has i686 specific packages?
<LincTeK> ok
<LaptopZZ> I am trying to change the mixer that my keyboard function keys change. Anyone know how?
<starpause> E?: i got the interface active but i'm not connecting to anthing
<pro> LincTeK, did you get it? i ask cuz my nick isnt registered
<CaptainMorgan> chapium, it goes to transfer.. then cancels with no warning..
* chapium waves
* CaptainMorgan nodds..
<kestas> I cant use /dev/net/tun as a virtual interface card because it's chmod 600 and owned by root
<kestas> are there any security risks with chmod 666 /dev/net/tun ?
<plastic9mm> im already intimidated
<plastic9mm> is this the ubuntu support area?
<LincTeK> no not here
<Madpilot> plastic9mm: it is, and it's not that scary (usually)
<plastic9mm> heh
<plastic9mm> linux is very new to me
<SweetestSavage> Linux is new to me too, plastic9mm ;)
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  Yes it is. If you have any questions please ask them.
<plastic9mm> anyone know much about wirless USB adapters and ndis wrapper/.
<plastic9mm> erm
<plastic9mm> ndiswrapper?
<Eleaf> starpause, is it supposed to connect to the internet? or is it working fine?
<CaptainMorgan> plastic9mm, LInux loves Capt
<mrkoje> ubotu tell plastic9mm about wifi
<plastic9mm> well, I'm having a problem
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  there is a nice wiki page about that set up. Have you looked at it yet>
<plastic9mm> i have
<SAM_theman> what the command to select gdm as default?
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  so whats up then?
* CaptainMorgan knows we all do
<plastic9mm> it applies for the Linksys WUSB 11v2.6 adapet
<LincTeK> pro, u using mplayer to play mp3's
<plastic9mm> but i need help with the WUSB11v4
<chapium> CaptainMorgan, gaim has issues with other clients.  It works with some, not with others
<plastic9mm> i have searched the forums and seen success, but noone tells how
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  with ndiswrapper>?
<starpause> Eleaf: it wasn't connecting. ...  i just rebooted, out of old habit =\
<plastic9mm> im trying to use ndiswrapper to install the windows driver using the inf file
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  right
<plastic9mm> but it appears the 1.1 that shows up in synaptic isnt the right versiopn
<pro> LincTeK, no, i use xmms, i just did that for testing
<plastic9mm> i need 1.5 or higher it appears
<LincTeK> ah i see
<plastic9mm> but i dont know how to install it
<LincTeK> pro , u useing the latest version of mplayer
<plastic9mm> i can download the .tar file but then, well... again im a bit green
<pro> LincTeK, yes sir
<plastic9mm> my device is seen, but not with any specifics
<DRAGON_Ultra> hate tar ball
<sethk> plastic9mm, extract from the tar file, go to the directory, do ./configure, make, make install
<sethk> plastic9mm, usually you'll have to do:   sudo make install
<b00gz> robotgeek: when I run apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) I am getting timeouts I tried to do apt-get update but still not working properly.
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  don't do that yet.
<plastic9mm> ok
<SAM_theman> its gone
<plastic9mm> oh ok
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  first read a tutorial on configuring software
<LincTeK> pro , u running Breezy
<pro> LincTeK, nope
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  that way you know "kinda" what your doing and why your doing it....
<robotgeek> b00gz: do you have internet?
<LincTeK> Warty ?
<plastic9mm> chekcing the wiki now
<plastic9mm> but think i have a more important problem to solve first
<b00gz> robotgeek: I am talking to you aren't I :)
<plastic9mm> getting ubuntu to identify the device
<dougsko> how can i get my usb ports to work, on a compaq presario laptop?
<plastic9mm> i have no vendor ID and the like
<b00gz> robotgeek: I just attempted it again and it went through =/
<robotgeek> b00gz: hmm, nice
<dougsko> they simply dont do anything when i plug something in
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  type   lsusb in the shell
<starpause> Eleaf: still no luck
<b00gz> robotgeek:  *** No rule to make target `Wlan'.  Stop.
<b00gz> when I did make install now
<plastic9mm> do i post the results?
<starpause> Eleaf: but "The interface eth0 is active"
<Eleaf> hmm
<Eleaf> hmmm
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Kaltherz> Hi !!
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  goto #flood and post them if its lenghty otherwise a couple lines here is ok
<Madpilot> plastic9mm: see ubotu a few lines up
<lysis> hi everyone
<Gecko> Hey, does anyone know what the descriptive name for CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG is? I can't find it in make menuconfig
<robotgeek> b00gz: cause there probably isn't one
<plastic9mm> is 4 lines ok?
<b00gz> robotgeek: Then I get *** [default]  Error 2 then install error 2 and it stops ?
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  ya i think so
<robotgeek> b00gz: you also need gcc-3.4, sigh
<Gecko> Also, I am on ubuntu ia32 based distro, is it safe to select my cpu as an amd64 in kernel setup, because, that's what it is?
<plastic9mm> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 054c:0056 Sony Corp.
<plastic9mm> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<plastic9mm> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:000b
<plastic9mm> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mrkoje> plastic9mm,  ok
<b00gz> robotgeek: I did apt-get gcc and it says I am up to date?
<robotgeek> b00gz: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Eleaf> starpause, try pinging your router
<Eleaf> ping 192.168.1.100 maybe?
<Kaltherz> someone can give me an answer ?
<b00gz> robotgeek: lol whats gcc vs gcc-3.4?
<Kaltherz> it about compile
<kakei> hey robotgeek
<kakei> can u help me ?
<robotgeek> b00gz: you need gcc-3.4 for kernel stuff, you already have gcc-4.0
<kakei> i deleted my Kicker(bar) stuff
<chapium> b00gz, some software needs to be comppiled with 3.4 instead of 4
<LincTeK> pro, try this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<starpause> Eleaf: i've got a belkin, at 182.168.2.1 ... it give "connect: Network is unreachable"
<robotgeek> kakei: hmm, no clue. sorry
<b00gz> I have both install now and it still is not working =/ Same error
<Eleaf> ok
<Eleaf> starpause type ifconfig in a terminal
<starpause> Eleaf: what am i looking for
<Eleaf> starpause, where it says eth0, then inet addr: type what it says there
<Eleaf> near the top
<chapium> starpause,  read the guide that comes with the router carefully, make sure you are connecting to it, reboot your computer, reset router to factory defaults...
<fireflys> helloo
<chapium> check cables :D
<fireflys> :)
<b00gz> robotgeek chapium: I have both installed now and it still is not working =/ Same error
<robotgeek> b00gz: can you post the entire error to pastebin?
<b00gz> robotgeek: pastebin?
<plastic9mm> mrkoge?
<chapium> b00gz, try a different port
<fireflys> i'm on livecd, whats the default lockscreen password?
<robotgeek> b00gz: /topic
<fireflys> i'll lose everything if i have to reboot :[ heh
<fireflys> anyone know?
<mustard5> firefly, well it should be your user password..but I have no idea what that is by default in liveCD
<fireflys> i know ;[
<b00gz> robotgeek: done.
<pro> LincTeK, well.... i did all that it says but i need to reboot the comp
<fireflys> there isnt a user password on livecd that i know of
<DRAGON_Ultra> try guess
<chapium> did you try blank?
<robotgeek> b00gz: link? :)
<fireflys> i think i did lemme try again
<mustard5> yeah try blank
<mustard5> or guest
<b00gz> robotgeek: done. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982
<chapium> if you have a password for sudo that should work
<Eleaf> starpause, ?
<pro> LincTeK, so..... brb
<fireflys> blank said login cancelled
<plastic9mm> hello?
<fireflys> so even if its blank it doesnt work
<fireflys> sudo password is the root password, im a user....i tried anyway though
<plastic9mm> mrkoge
<SAM_theman> ok guys
<plastic9mm> could you pm me/.
<SAM_theman> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<SAM_theman> how i install it?
<b00gz> robotgeek: Is that what you needed?
<robotgeek> b00gz: yes, but i don't knwo what's wrong, sorry
<b00gz> robotgeek: Thanks for trying to help :)
* plastic9mm waits patiently
* SAM_theman anyone what to play AA with me?
<LincTeK> fireflys , try "demo" or "root"
<Little_Drummer_B> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me... I have some troubles with Java. I followed the instructions in the wiki (restricted formats) and now it's isntalled but when i want to enter a java-based chat room, it doesnt display the chat properly. and I know it's not the chat site because it fails in all the chat systems I've tried.
<chapium> fireflys, how important is it to not reboot?
<n0dl> whats the package to get all hp printer drivers available in gnome-cups-manager?
<fireflys> tried both
<SAM_theman> Little drumer
<SAM_theman> bet your pisssed
<Little_Drummer_B> yes
<SAM_theman> you followed the directions eh'?
<fireflys> kinda important
<Little_Drummer_B> yes to the very detail
<SAM_theman> WROng!!!!
<fireflys> well, thanks for tryin guys
<SAM_theman> when you downloaded the java was it 1.5_04 or 1.5.06
<fireflys> guess im fucked
<chapium> keep searchin'
<Little_Drummer_B> let me check
<SAM_theman> *1.5_04
<SAM_theman> or
<SAM_theman> *1.5_06
<Little_Drummer_B> j2re1.5-sun/
<starpause> chapium: thanks, that worked
<Little_Drummer_B> this one
<starpause> =)
<chapium> starpause, really what ?
<pro> LincTeK, damn..... now i dont have any sound =(
<ViViD> my ubuntu installer wont recognize my raid array, should i install to the system drive and configure the raid array after the system is running?
<Little_Drummer_B> which java should i get
<Eleaf> starpause, what happend?
<chapium> router?  no problem
<starpause> chapium: i was using mac filtering on my router ... i thought it applied only to wireless connections but aparently it applies to wired connections as well
<chapium> ah
<SAM_theman> the newest one
<LincTeK> that stinks pro .
<starpause> Eleaf/chapium: thanks for the help guys!!!
<chapium> hehe.. i work tech support.. its always REBOOT!!!!13214213
<Eleaf> sure, starpause what did you do to get it to work?
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ java -version
<SAM_theman> java version "1.5.0_06"
<SAM_theman> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<SAM_theman> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<pro> LincTeK, lol yeah..... lemme back as before and i guess i'll try to fix mplayer later :P
<starpause> Eleaf: i was using mac filtering on my router ... i thought it applied only to wireless connections but aparently it applies to wired connections as well
<SAM_theman> :D
<LincTeK> ok good luck
<chapium> pocketPC possessed?  Cold reset
<Eleaf> starpause, oh =p
<chapium> Printer need an excorcism?  Cold rese
<chapium> t
<b00gz> I am having problems with installing ndiswrapper can someone please assist me ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982
<Eleaf> sweet!  glad you go it up and running starpause !
<starpause> chapium: i used to work techsupport as well, for 3 different isps ... my how the mind retards =)
<LincTeK> pro, u should upgrade to Breezy
<chapium> starpause, :D
<Kaltherz> well... Maybe someone can help me with this: When I make a "./configure", it says compiler can't make executables... Any ideas ?
<starpause> Eleaf: yeah =) afk while i see what i can break next!
<pro> LincTeK, well...i dont know what's breezy exactly :P
<bimberi> Kaltherz: install build-essential
<sethk> Kaltherz, either the compiler doesn't have write privileges in the directory it is trying to write in, or the compiler installation is wrong
<bz0b> hey all
<Little_Drummer_B> Hey this is the java thing i installed
<Little_Drummer_B> ava(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<sethk> Kaltherz, or libraries are missing
<Little_Drummer_B> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<Eleaf> lol
<Kaltherz> aha...
<Moxie> hello?
<Little_Drummer_B> still i doesnt work properly in chat rooms
<Moxie> i was wondering if i could get some help
<Kaltherz> libraries are all installed
<Kaltherz> or at least i think it
<bz0b> sethk: i just chose to go the gdm way, but i lke it more, i didn't think i would, but now that i have this awsome theme, its way better
<LincTeK> pro , the next version of ubuntu after Hoary 5.04
<chapium> b00gz, root?
<Kaltherz> but...
<firefly[away] > problem solved :-D
<Kaltherz> i'm going to try it
<Eleaf> Little_Drummer_B, is the firefox plugin installed? Assuming your using firefox
<sethk> bz0b, gdm will do everything xdm will do with much less aggrevation
<Kaltherz> with build-essential
<Moxie> im on a mac and im trying to dual boot on my ibook and i can't figure out how to partition my disk so i can install both!
<Kaltherz> ...
<LincTeK> pro u running ubuntu right ?
<Moxie> could anyone help?!
<pro> LincTeK, yeah
<Little_Drummer_B> Yes, I am using mozilla firefox
<rickest> Moxie: don't ask to ask, just ask
<bz0b> sethk: thats true
<Moxie> ok
<Little_Drummer_B> how do i know whether the pluggin is installed
<concept10> anyone know of a _stable_ application like the GNOME icon builder (GIB)?
<Moxie> do you know what i mean?
<Moxie> i want to dual boot and be able to choose what i want to boot into
<fireflys> i just used a virtual console to restart X
<plastic9mm> can someone please help me getting a wirless USB adapter working?
<Moxie> i cannot figure it out
<fireflys> im so leet
<rickest> Moxie: lilo and grub are for that purpose
<mustard5> Moxie, do you have a free partition set up already?
<Moxie> huh?
<rickest> grub is newer
<Moxie> ummm
<Eleaf> Little_Drummer_B, let's do a test!  go to http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/sssjava/javademo.html , if the game loads, java is installed
<M_Cheevy> cool... that's all fixed now....
<chapium> i <3 grub
<rickest> Moxie:  do you already have linux installed?  winxp?
<Moxie> no, i tried already...
<Little_Drummer_B> ok
<Moxie> no im on  mac
<Moxie> tiger
<pro> LincTeK, where can i get the upgrade?
<LincTeK> pro , contrl/alt backspace it will log u out of x server and will tell you what version of ubuntu you are running
<b00gz> chapium: I am in a root terminal
<LincTeK> then log in and type "startx"
<cafuego> Moxie: Once Ubuntu is installed, the 'yaboot' loader will display a little menu where you can choose 'x' or 'l'.
<Moxie> i put in the tiger install cd and went to disk utility....
<Moxie> yea i tried that
<mustard5> LincTeK, cat /etc/issue tells you the version too
<Moxie> how do i get the yaboot loader?
<Moxie> i have tiger installed now, thats what im using now, and i want to install linux
<cafuego> Moxie: If you played with the startup disk control panel, you wiped the boot config in pram.
<chapium> b00gz, i see now..
<M_Cheevy> cmatheson: thanks for the help... just reinstalled hal and a few of its dependencies and wammo blammo... all cool... including mounts, eject, and totem!   now there is one little nagging problem... it's an sudo issue involving hddtemp... anyone game?
<Kaltherz> bimberi, it's not installed the build-essential
<Moxie> so how do i fix it?
<pro> LincTeK, i did ctrl+alt+f1 to get out and see that im running 5.04 "Hoary H" and then back with ctrl+alt+f7 :P
<cafuego> Moxie: Ah ok. Insert cd, hold down 'c' when starting.
<Moxie> right
<b00gz> chapium: Any ideas?
<Moxie> when i get to the partition part what do i do
<chapium> b00gz, its a bit cryptic to me
<LittleDrummerBoy> alright i see a skier
<Moxie> i dont want to wipe out tiger and all of my info
<LittleDrummerBoy> and i can hear the sound
<b00gz> chapium: =/
<LittleDrummerBoy> the game loaded
<cafuego> Moxie: 1) make a backup of all data.
<bimberi> Kaltherz: sorry, was there an error?
<Moxie> how?
<Moxie> CD?
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, ok...
<cafuego> Moxie: cd. dvd, tape, external hdd...
<Kaltherz> bimberi, thx a lot, now it's working
<LittleDrummerBoy> so java is installed but why cant i chat
<LittleDrummerBoy> :(
<Moxie> last time i moved everything to my external
<Moxie> ok nice
<Moxie> i did that to
<Eleaf> what site are you trying to chat with LittleDrummerBoy ?
<Eleaf> I'll see if it works with mine..
<bimberi> Kaltherz: ah, k, np :)
<M_Cheevy> Moxie: hopefully you've kept it all in your home dirs.... just bake them up to your fav external media...
<Kaltherz> :D
<cafuego> Moxie: In the installer, you should be able resize the Mac partition and make some free space for Linux.
<b00gz> I am having problems with installing ndiswrapper can someone please assist me ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982
<LittleDrummerBoy> ok i've tried in several chat java-web based rooms
<Moxie> yea i couldnt figure that part out
<LittleDrummerBoy> such as latinchat, esmas.com
<M_Cheevy> bake = back... I'd just tarball the /home area and /root area...
<pro> mustard5, true! thanks :P
<LittleDrummerBoy> onchat.com
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, try running it in epiphany-browser instead
<LittleDrummerBoy> and others
<LittleDrummerBoy> whats epiphany
<Moxie> cause when you wanna break the big mac partition up it wipes it
<n0dl> does anyone use a HP 932C?
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, you can get it through apt-get
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Moxie> but then i cant figure out swap space and free space and what to put for hfs, journaling.....all that crap
<LittleDrummerBoy> but i dont want other browser i want firefox only
<LittleDrummerBoy> this thing worked in knoppix
<LittleDrummerBoy> why cant it work on ubuntu
<LittleDrummerBoy> :(
<Moxie> which one is /home and which is just "/."
<Kaltherz> bimberi, now it's another matter
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, I dont know..Im just trying to help you get a functioning java game :)
<Moxie> do i do the partition part on the ubuntu installer manually/
<Moxie> i know you have that option
<LittleDrummerBoy> the game u told me loaded
<LincTeK> pro , in your sources.lst file change "hoary" to "breezy" the apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<b00gz> :(
<Kaltherz> it says that configure: error:
<Kaltherz>             Please check that wx-config is in path
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, but the text doesnt appear in chat..I know :)
<Kaltherz> it's something else to install ?
<LittleDrummerBoy> how do you know
<LittleDrummerBoy> does it happen to you
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, yes...
<mustard5> LittleDrummerBoy, so I use epiphany to play java games
<LincTeK> pro, /etc/apt/sources.list is where the file is
<LittleDrummerBoy> it used to work in knoppix linux
<LittleDrummerBoy> whats wrong with ubuntu
<M_Cheevy> heya folks, gotta nagging little problem with hddtemp... gotta use sudo everytime I want to get a temp.. needless to say, it's clogging the logs... anyone seen a way to fix this.. only thing I've found so far is in german
<Toma-> whats the prob LittleDrummerBoy ?
<LincTeK> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Moxie> could anyone help?
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, www.latinchat.com works for me!
<Moxie> im stuck and it sucks
<Moxie> i cant figure out the partition part
<mustard5> Toma-, his java game runs but he can't type text in chat in the game
<LittleDrummerBoy> on firefox?
<Toma-> M_Cheevy: use babelfish to translate the page
<Moxie> im an idiot
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, yea on firefox
<pro> LincTeK, ok, what part of the file i need to change?
<cdubya> Moxie, what are you doing?
<LittleDrummerBoy> wah!!!!!!!!1
<azuron> How to build with "-g" option, I am too new to dev under Linux?
<Toma-> wow. thats weird. sounds like java isnt setup right.
<Moxie> nothing
<azuron> Please help
<Moxie> why?
<Toma-> LittleDrummerBoy: you using blackdown or java's java?
<M_Cheevy> Toma:  google translator choked.. from what german I remember from the amish I grew up with it just recommends a non-working sudoers edit....
<LittleDrummerBoy> is there any console to configure java
<LittleDrummerBoy> or something i can do
<mustard5> Toma-, I get the same thing in firefox...java and firefox don't like each other
<LittleDrummerBoy> whats blackdown
<cdubya> Moxie, I meant, what are you trying to do?
<Toma-> whats the site?
<Toma-> LittleDrummerBoy: its a "free" java
<Moxie> trying to dual boot between linux and mac
<Toma-> afaik
<cdubya> heh
<LittleDrummerBoy> nope im using SUN'S Java
<LincTeK> where it says "hoary" change it to "breezy"   eg: # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Moxie> partition my hard drive....
<Toma-> LittleDrummerBoy: ok good
<LittleDrummerBoy> i followed the restricted formats wiki
<Moxie> cant figure it out
<Moxie> i have tiger install already.....and want to install ubuntu
<cdubya> Moxie, make sure OS X is in the first 8 gigs
<LincTeK> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, I am using firefox 1.5 though!  This may be why but I don't know...
<Moxie> ok....
<Toma-> LittleDrummerBoy: what site is the problem??
<cdubya> Moxie, do you have your stuff backed up?
<pro> LincTeK, ok
<Moxie> do i insert the ubuntu install cd or the tiger install cd to figure that out?
<LittleDrummerBoy> so am i
<LittleDrummerBoy> 1.5
<Moxie> yes i do....
<LincTeK> do that on all lines
<Moxie> to my external
<LittleDrummerBoy> i did the upgrade
<b00gz> I am having problems with installing ndiswrapper can someone please assist me ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982
<cdubya> Moxie, to figure out what?
<Moxie> the partitioning
<LittleDrummerBoy> i gots breezy badger
<Kaltherz> bimberi
<Toma-> ok, nevermind then. good luck.
<Kaltherz> bimberi, is it something else to install ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<Moxie> should i do it from the ubuntu install cd?
<LincTeK> u dual booting Moxie ?
<Inf3ctedFx> I need a littler help trying to run 2 monitores with 2 video cards
<Moxie> not now....trying to figure out how to do it
<cdubya> Moxie, you should be able to do that and setup the partitions ok.
<Inf3ctedFx> i'm followin the following link:  --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cdubya> Moxie, how big of drive?
<Moxie> from the ubuntu install cd/
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, that's odd, what's your java version again?
<Moxie> 60gb
<cdubya> k
<Moxie> ibook w/ tiger
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, how is it going?
<pro> LincTeK, ok, im downloadin it
<cdubya> Moxie, heh
<B7su4> is there a command that tell me all the commands availiable ?
<LittleDrummerBoy> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/sssjava/javademo.html
<LittleDrummerBoy> oops
<rickest> B7su4: tab?
<LincTeK> cool
<pro> LincTeK, anything else after that?
<Moxie> i want like 5gb for linux and the rest for tiger
<LittleDrummerBoy> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<LittleDrummerBoy> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<LittleDrummerBoy> that one
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, you checked any of the thread out in the forum on doing something similar?
<Inf3ctedFx> wellm I got to the point wher in synaptic said mark if I have GForce2 the one legacy
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, they call that twinview don't they?
<cdubya> Moxie, if memory serves, when I booted the Breezy CD on this laptop, the partitioner allowed me to resize the existing partitions without damaging them and then setup a second partition to house Ubuntu.....
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, I'm tired, what's the command to get that
<Moxie> so i just insert the ubuntu install cd...with tiger already installed....and figure out the partitions from there? and ill be able to get the yaboot screen and choose which system to boot into?
<LincTeK> hmmmm you may have to fix some stuff after upgrading
<LittleDrummerBoy> java -version
<Inf3ctedFx> well I'm going to tell u the true I did it following a howto in spanish from #ubuntu-es
<Eleaf> i did that
<Inf3ctedFx> mustard5:  and mi X crash  :(
<LincTeK> trying to think what i had to fi
<Eleaf> ok
<LincTeK> x
<Moxie> did you choose the "manuel figure out partitions" tab or w/e
<Eleaf> nevermind I had it at first.. lol
<pro> i see
<Inf3ctedFx> hopfully I backup my previews xorg
<Inf3ctedFx> and I have now the old one
<cdubya> Moxie, you'll get to a point in the installer where it will ask you about partitioning.....hang on....
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I know there is a how to in the forums on twinview anyway
<Eleaf> this is mine LittleDrummerBoy java version "1.4.2"
<Eleaf> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<LittleDrummerBoy> SO should i DOWNgrade?
<Inf3ctedFx> well do u have the link?? cuz I couldn't find it
<b00gz> Well guess I am going back to CentOS at least I could get people to help in their channel
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I'm looking now :)
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, hmm, I'm not sure..
<Moxie> so i break up the big partition, which holds tiger now (50-55GB or w/e), and install ubuntu on the small part off of the big one?
<Inf3ctedFx> mustard5:  thx
<B7su4> peerguardnf: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<B7su4> bash: peerguardnf:: command not found
<LittleDrummerBoy> i dont even know if im prepare to that endeavor of DOWNGRADING java
<Moxie> the yaboot will figure out itself?
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=twinview
<B7su4> can anyone help me with that?
<cdubya> Moxie, as long as you have enough space to work in, yeah.
<Moxie> cause ive already tried this and could not figure it out
<Inf3ctedFx> thx mustard5  let me read it
<cdubya> Moxie, I'm not sure about yaboot, though....
<Moxie> right....
<Moxie> thats what im worried about
<cdubya> Moxie, I've used yaboot on other distros...
<LincTeK> pro, ck this out if you have trouble http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Moxie> which ones?
<Moxie> yellowdog?
<cdubya> Moxie, Yellow Dog
<Moxie> wod
<LittleDrummerBoy> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<LincTeK> or use the ubuntuforums
<LittleDrummerBoy> type this
<Moxie> is that easier to use?
<LittleDrummerBoy> tell me what u see
<Moxie> for partitioning goes
<Frem> I'm sure this question has been asked far too often, but how do you guys get X working on a newer ATI card? I just got tons of errors when booting up from a livedisk.
<Eleaf> who?
<bimberi> Kaltherz: sorry, was afk ... another error?
<LittleDrummerBoy> elaf
<Eleaf> oh
<pro> LincTeK, kk man..... thanks for ur help... i hope that fix the main problem heh =)
<Moxie> will it set up easier/
<Kaltherz> ...
<cdubya> Moxie, I don't think the partitioning is any better. I just don't know how Ubuntu PPC is handling it....I'm assuming they're using yaboot, and I'd think it would ask to install it...
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy,        Selection    Alternative
<Eleaf> -----------------------------------------------
<Eleaf>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<Eleaf> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<Eleaf>       3        /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<Kaltherz> yes
<Kaltherz> it gives me...
<LittleDrummerBoy> it tell me i have three javas
<Kaltherz> ehm
<cdubya> Moxie, but I'm not sure......hang on.
<LittleDrummerBoy> JUST LIKE YOU!
<Kaltherz> sorry, a moment
<Kaltherz> i must reopen
<Toma-> go flood?
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy,  dun dun don don...
<LittleDrummerBoy> im gonna choose the one u got selected
<LittleDrummerBoy> you got number 2
<LittleDrummerBoy> i got number 3
<LittleDrummerBoy> so im gonna swtich to two
<Eleaf> Ok
<LittleDrummerBoy> thanks eleaf
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, did that work?
<cdubya> Moxie, it looks like it does install yaboot automagically during install.....
<LittleDrummerBoy> hold a sec
<Eleaf> ok
<LittleDrummerBoy> im still a newbie with the shell
<LittleDrummerBoy> brb
<cdubya> Moxie, http://www.ppcnerds.org/displayarticle157.html
<LincTeK> frem , ck this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95776&page=2
<LincTeK> good luck pro
<Ubuntu27> Guys! Good evening :)
<Kaltherz> well bimberi
<kakei> hey any one knows how to change the name showed by Konsole ? Actually is showing sh-3.00$
<Inf3ctedFx> hey mustard5  question, these TwingVeiw mean the same desktop in the other monitor or is just an extendet monitor like on windows?
<Kaltherz> now it not allows me to make nothing
<mustard5> greetings Ubuntu27
<Frem> Thanks, LincTeK. :-)
<Ubuntu27> I am currently so desesperate ><
<Ubuntu27> hi Mustard :)
<LincTeK> your welcome
<Psycho78m> is anyone willingto help me? im at a standstill as of now
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I'm not totally sure on that ..i believe its the same desktop on two monitors
<bimberi> Kaltherz: mmhmm .. any error? (pastebin if long)
<Kaltherz> bimberi, now it's running
<Kaltherz> but...
<Ubuntu27> I am trying to unistall some apps so I could get some free space...
<Kaltherz> better in a prive
<Kaltherz> it long
<LincTeK> whats the problem Psycho78m ?
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, you will probably find some assistance on the nvidia website in the linux forum section too
<Ubuntu27> anyway, to put a long story short
<Psycho78m> LincTeK: after installation, it freezes at an underscore
<Psycho78m> the hard drive stops
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I don't use twinview myself, I just see a lot of questions about it
<Ubuntu27> Serpentine is telling me that I don't have enought spce in Cache"
<bimberi> Kaltherz: better on a pastebin because i might not know how to help and you could point others to it
<Kaltherz> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> ok mustard5  thx anyway
<Kaltherz> here is...
<LincTeK> psycho u doing a clean install of Breezy ?
<Kaltherz> gcc -pthread -c -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -g -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -I. -I./Include  -DPy_BUILD_CORE -o Objects/descrobject.o Objects/descrobject.c
<Kaltherz> Objects/descrobject.c: En la funcin `property_descr_set':
<Kaltherz> Objects/descrobject.c:1123: internal compiler error: Violacin de segmento
<Kaltherz> Please submit a full bug report,
<Kaltherz> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<Kaltherz> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<Kaltherz> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions, see
<Kaltherz> <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3/README.Bugs>.
<Kaltherz> make: *** [Objects/descrobject.o]  Error 1
<Kaltherz> i said it was long !
<Psycho78m> LincTeK: of... ubuntu, i think
<Toma-> kick/ban
<Ubuntu27> So, I really don't know what to do. I was deleting files that I don't need...
<Psycho78m> theres just an underscore at the top left of the screen that has ceased to blink, and it finished everything that i could think of
<LordCrusader> can you install ubuntu on a gateway computer?
<Xperience> breezy badger is latest stable right?
<Psycho78m> it was past the splash screen
<LittleDrummerBoy> Eleiaf it didnt work
<mustard5> Xperience, yep
<bimberi> Kaltherz: sorry, that one's beyond me.  btw i meant paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Frem> LincTeK: I did the vesa thing in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, now I'm getting a "Fatal server error: no screens found".
<poningru> !torrent
<ubotu> poningru: Wish i knew
<LittleDrummerBoy> i guess money turned out to be victorious again :( microsoft can buy everything
<Kaltherz> yeah...
<Toma-> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I guess bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Kaltherz> it's complicate, bimberi
<Psycho78m> LittleDrummerBoy: yea and gates is man of the year too
<mustard5> LincTeK, you used the pastebin before?
<Kaltherz> but take a look
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, aww, I'm sorry
<mustard5> LincTeK, doh wrong nick ignore that
<Kaltherz> i tried to install xmule and python
<iflipti> ubotu do you ever sleep?
<Eleaf> LittleDrummerBoy, what part of it isn't loading right?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, iflipti
<mustard5> Frem, you used the pastebin before?
<Moxie> so i just have to insert the ubuntu install cd and can figure out the partitioning from there?
<Kaltherz> and it don't allow me that
<LordCrusader> can ubuntu be installed on a gateway computer that loads up on a gateway cmos?
<poningru> iflipti: he is a bot
<LittleDrummerBoy> the part where the chat rooms are loaded
<mustard5> ubotu, tell Frem about pastebin
<LittleDrummerBoy> i click and click and click over it and .,.
<poningru> LordCrusader: as in the company?
<iflipti> so I guess not
<LittleDrummerBoy> nothing happens
<mustard5> Frem, can you paste your xorg.conf in pastebin at all?
<Xperience> has anyone got an avidemuxer package for ubuntu?
<Ubuntu27> How much space do I need for kd3 [or was it k3d ? ]  the burning software ?
<Xperience> i need this app
<Eleaf> hmm
<Psycho78m> is there some kind of safe mode or something that i can go into when it is starting up?
<bimberi> Kaltherz: xmule is in the repositories - or are you after particular features?
<Moxie> do i click the "keep all partitions and use free space"?
<Xperience> i tried the marillat sources and they dont work
<LordCrusader> poningru: It a gateway computer, and it boots up with a gateway screen and stuff, it's not a normal cmos. It's a gateway computer. So i'm assuming that gateway is embetter into the cmos.
<Moxie> or try to break up my big partition space from tiger?
<rickest> Ubuntu27: k3b is about 10MB
<Kaltherz> ?
<Kaltherz> not
<Xperience> it asks for two dependancies that both uninstall each other
<Kaltherz> i will only learn how to compile
<Kaltherz> ...
<mustard5> Frem, alternatively you could do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you haven't done it already
<Kaltherz> and use it, of course
<bimberi> !info xmule
<LincTeK> psycho, cntrl/alt f1
<ubotu> xmule: (eMule client for the edonkey2000 network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.10.0b-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 902 kB, Installed size: 2836 kB
<Psycho78m> ok
<Ubuntu27> ok.. I guess I can install that.     Thank you rickest :)
<iflipti> I can't get into my system> administration >networking menu.  I put in the password, it starts up in the taskbar, and then closes and nothing else happens.  Can someone help me out?
<Xperience> !info avidemuxer
<Kaltherz> you said that xmule is in the repositories ?
<rickest> Ubuntu27: you can always uninstall it once you learn the cdrecord cmdline syntax :)
<LordCrusader> did you hear me poningru?
<Xperience> i need an ubuntu package for avidemuxer can someone please help?
<poningru> LordCrusader: naah it will work
<poningru> !gateway
<ubotu> Not a clue, poningru
<LordCrusader> are you sure?
<mustard5> iflipti, are you in your administrator account?
<LincTeK> psycho, then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cdubya> Moxie, you should be able to do it in the Ubuntu install. Again, as long as you've backed up your data and have a copy of Tiger to reinstall if something goes south, then it will be a great learning experience.
<poningru> LordCrusader: pretty sure, cause almost all companies flash their logos on the startup screens
<mustard5> iflipti, is this a new install?
<iflipti> mustard5: yes
<Frem> I hate it when chatzilla crashes.
<poningru> LordCrusader: try a live cd
<Xperience> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<iflipti> mustard5: yes again
<LordCrusader> oh ok, good idea.
<LordCrusader> thanks bye
<mustard5> iflipti, did you use expert install?
<bimberi> Kaltherz: yes, it's in the universe repository - http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse
<poningru> LordCrusader: yep
<Kaltherz> ok, i'm going to check it.
<poningru> Xperience: are you trying to update to firefox 1.5?
<Blocky> Alright guys, finnaly got Wine up and running
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<iflipti> mustard5: yes I did.
<Kaltherz> i'm posting the problem to the web...
<Xperience> can someon point me to avidemuxer?
<poningru> !info avidemuxer
<mustard5> iflipti, ok...your first account has not been set up with sudo privileges then
<LincTeK> firefox 1.5 rocks
<mustard5> iflipti, you need to do it manually
<Ubuntu27> I've just installed K3b, how do I run it? I'm using Ubuntu.
<poningru> Xperience: hold on
<Psycho78m> LincTeK: that brings me to the bios
<Xperience> thx
<mustard5> iflipti, do you know how to do that?
<poningru> Ubuntu27: it should be under sound & video
<mustard5> iflipti, if not PM me and I can walk you through it
<Psycho78m> LincTeK: i selected "other os"
<Psycho78m> ill see if that was the problem
<iflipti> mustard5: oh, so I need to go into console and type sudo ... something..
<mustard5> iflipti, no..you have no sudo
<Ubuntu27> I cannot found it under Sound & video :(
<poningru> Xperience: wait what eactly are you trying to do?
<mustard5> iflipti, you are just a normal user if you used expert install
<Ubuntu27> I've even did update-menus in terminal
<poningru> Ubuntu27: where did you install it from?
<mustard5> iflipti, but it would have set up a root password
<Ubuntu27> using apt
<poningru> Ubuntu27: open a terminal and type in k3b
<Eleaf> Ubuntu27, type k3b in a terminal for now...
<mustard5> iflipti, so you have root access which will enable you to edit the /etc/sudoers file
<Eleaf> op
<Xperience> poningru i need a virtualdub like prog
<Ubuntu27> I've installed using sudo apt-get install k3b
<Ubuntu27> it says "k3b" command not found
<mustard5> iflipti, you can edit the /etc/sudoers file by getting a root prompt and using the visudo command
<poningru> Xperience: hmm yeah not sure dude
<Ubuntu27> oh, yeah.. i see. There is a problem with pmount... nwo what should I do ? ><
<Ubuntu27> pmount: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<Ubuntu27>           Depends: libsysfs2 but it is not installable
<iflipti> mustard5: in the terminal?
<mustard5> iflipti, do you feel confident about doing that or do you need more help?
<sethk> Ubuntu27, why is it in the not installable state?
<Ubuntu27> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ubuntu27>   k3b: Depends: k3blibs (>= 0.12.7) but it is not going to be installed
<Ubuntu27>        Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Ubuntu27>        Depends: libdbus-qt-1-1c2 (>= 0.36.2) but it is not going to be installed       Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Ubuntu27>        Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2) but it is not going to be installed
<Ubuntu27>        Depends: kdebase-bin but it is not going to be installed
<Jeeves_moss> **may I ask a new question on here?**
<Ubuntu27>        Depends: kcontrol but it is not going to be installed
<Ubuntu27>   pmount: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<Ubuntu27>           Depends: libsysfs2 but it is not installable
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: please don't flood.
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, you can ask any question, _except_ may I ask a question
<mustard5> Ubuntu27, don't paste in main channel plz
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, just ask (see rules and topic)
<poningru> Ubuntu27: dude try the synaptic route
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: they're perfectly installable on current Dapper; all three are ^ii here
<mustard5> iflipti, can I PM you..its too messy in the main channel :)
<Ubuntu27> I saw a thread in Ubuntu forums about mounting the floopy drive automaticaly.. and it says that we/I should download the latest pmount... so I did
<poningru> Ubuntu27: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Kaltherz> bimberi
<iflipti> mustard5:  um, not quite
<crimsun> poningru: he has Dapper mixed in there somehow
<mustard5> iflipti, alternatively can you join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ubuntu27> I downloaded pmount, and installed it...
<sethk> Ubuntu27, the floopy?
<Kaltherz> bimberi thx a lot
<Jeeves_moss> ok, I haven't used IRC before.  I'm trying to find help on installing Ubuntu on a G1 Proliant DL-380 server.  I get through the boot up part, but when it gets to loading the installer, I get a kernel panic
<Ubuntu27> Breezy
<iflipti> mustard5 yes
<sethk> Ubuntu27, do you _really_ use floppies often enough to care whether or not they automount?
<tyler> i just downloaded a DGM theme, how do i install it?
<iflipti> ok let's go to  #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ubuntu27> no, I don't use it. I only use it on emergencies :P
<sethk> Ubuntu27, do you _really_ want your machine checking several times a minute to see if someone may have inserted a floppy?
<Ubuntu27> no, I don't
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: dpkg -l pmount|tail -1
<sethk> Ubuntu27, personally I don't want that overhead.  :)
<bimberi> Kaltherz: np :)
<Ubuntu27> ok..
<Kaltherz> but i don't finded it there
<Ubuntu27> dpkg -l pmount|tail -1
<Kaltherz> XD
<dougsko> any of you guys running on a laptop? i tried the kanotix live cd a little while ago, and my usb ports didnt work
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: I need the output
<dougsko> i have a compaq presario
<Ubuntu27> ghost@heaven:~$ dpkg -l pmount|tail -1
<Ubuntu27> iU  pmount         0.9.7-1ubuntu1 mount removable devices as normal user
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: now, lsb_release -r
<Jeeves_moss> any one have news on my Proliant DL380 problem?
<chapium> ugh, stupid java
<cdubya> dougsko, yep. Toshiba Satellite A55
<chapium> gnite folks
<Kaltherz> not a matter
<nak> goodnight
<Ubuntu27> Release:        5.10
<dougsko> cool, im downloading the ubuntu live cd now
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: you've installed 6.04's pmount. Don't do that.
<Ubuntu27> I did that ?
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: you must revert to 5.10/Breezy's pmount.
<frogzoo> dougsko: plenty of lappy users run Ubuntu
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: yes
<Ubuntu27> my!
<nak> I am on a laptop with ubuntu! :)
<Jeeves_moss> dougsko: I run Ubuntu on my Tosh Sat P-20 with no problems
<Ubuntu27> how do I revert ?
<dougsko> cool, i know there are a lot of hardware issues with laptops and linux however
<Ubuntu27> ... should I again download pmount ?
<dougsko> ill let u guys know how the live cd works out
<nak> use it to tell us :)
<nak> xchat
<Jeeves_moss> Dougsko: I've tried a LOT of differen't distros and Ubunto works the best for me.  It has a MadWiFi driver WORKING on it.
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: sudo aptitude install pmount=0.9.5-0ubuntu5
<dougsko> yeah, wireless is another issue. ive been fighting with ndiswrapper for awhile. i have a marvell chipset
<bimberi> Kaltherz: ubuntu installs python2.4 by default
<robotgeek> dougsko: hmm, someone else was also using the same chipset. Avaratec card or something
<Kaltherz> yeah...
<Ubuntu27> thank you Crimsun
<Kaltherz> it true
<Jeeves_moss> Dougsko: well, mine is an Athoes card, and was a pain in the butt.  I can run AiroPlay with it and do packet injection as well (BIG thing for me_
<Kaltherz> i have just
<Ubuntu27> Thank you so much Crimsun! Now the k3b install works !!
<dougsko> mines a netgear. itll be a struggle, but hopefully ill get it working. i cant deal with windows for too much longer. ive gotten way to used to linux and bsd
<Kaltherz> realiced it
<nekostar> agr
<nekostar> seems i messed something up somewhere with gnome art
<LincTeK> later everybody ... sleepy time
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: np. In the future, don't manually download and install debs; always use aptitude, gnome-app-install, or Synaptic
<nekostar> i get this wierd integer error
<dougsko> cya
<Ubuntu27> yep. I will keep in my mind :)
<tyler> How do I make my taskbar not span across the entire screen?
<nak> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get install?
<tyler> Anyone know?
<Jeeves_moss> Proliant issues?  any one?
<Jeeves_moss> wow, must be this end.  no respoance
<nak> :)
<crimsun> nak: aptitude is another front-end; it tends to be more intelligent than apt-get regarding Suggests/Recommends
<Jeeves_moss> Nak:  any ideas on my server issue?
<Frem> I just got this message: "[?]  Configuring xserver-xorg The answer to this question has been preseeded (). If you see this template, you've found a bug in the installer; please file a report. dummy template for preseeding unavalable questions
<tyler> Question: How do i make it so that the taskbar doesn't extend across the entire screen?
<nak> Jeeves_moss: Whats your server issue?
<popey> tyler: right click it, properties, untick the "expand" check box
<Madpilot> tyler: run it up the side of the screen instead? :P
<dougsko> tyler, use fluxbox, it's super customizable
<popey> !
<ubotu> popey: I give up, what is it?
<Jeeves_moss> nak:  I try to run the installer (boot from a full downlaoded CD), and I get a kernel panic.  It does the same thing in Debian.  I DON'T like Suse, but I'm currently d-loading the 65Mb to see if it works.  I'd RATHER run Ubuntu (easier for me to think about in a command line)
<Frem> dougsko: IceWM is better. ;-)
<_rip> hi, can anyone tell me where i can download a package direclty fromt he universe repository? i ned the wpasupplicant. and no i cant use apt* or synaptic as the ubuntu machione wont  come online wihtouht that package.. thanks..
<popey> window manager warz!
<Frem> w00t!
<dougsko> Frem, ive never tried Ice
<tyler> dougsko, where can i get that?
<tyler> dougsko, and is it just for taskbar, or more?
<popey> noooo
<popey> tyler: ignore them they're being silly ;)
<Jeeves_moss> nak: any ideas?
<nak> Jeeves_moss: Hmm, kernel panic just from installing off a downloaded CD? Try ordering a CD or using the 386 kernel
<Kaltherz> bimberi, i'm reading the FAQ
<nak> Jeeves_moss: I only had a kernel panic after compiling my own kernel on slackware
<bimberi> Kaltherz: k
<nak> not right off a fresh install :/
<crimsun> _rip: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/wpasupplicant
<dougsko> tyler, yeah its not really a solution to yr problem, but something to think about in the future
<nak> oh he is gone!
<Frem> dougsko: I've used fluxbox all too much. I got tired of the same old bugs. With IceWM, I have *new* bugs. ;-)
<tyler> dougsko, well the expand button was what i was looking for, but i wouldn't mind toying with it.  can i download it through the package manager?
<_rip> crimsun thanks
<dougsko> tyler, yes
<Frem> w00t!!! I have a graphical screen! On an ATI card!.... ohhh, pretty...
<dougsko> Frem, oh yeah, but without bugs, computers would be boring
<dougsko> lol
<tyler> Question: I installed the default nVidia video drivers when I installed ubuntu.  Are there any better ones I could download? or are these the best possible
<damianmann> heloo
<Ubuntu27> hello
<Ubuntu27> me again :)
<dougsko> tyler, they're what you want if u have a nvidia card
<kakei> sethk : check PM if u r ther
<Ubuntu27> I've run k3b and it says that I don't have cdrdao.. so I installed it
<Kaltherz> it too late
<Jeeves_moss> ok, sorry, I just got booted
<tyler> one more question.. How do i install a GDM theme?
<Ubuntu27> Now it is tellin me that I should configure cdrdao so it can run with full root privileges..
<frogzoo> !tell tyler about nvidia
<Ubuntu27> how do I do that ?
<Kaltherz> bye bye !!
<Kaltherz> thx bimberi !!
<Jeeves_moss> ok, I'm back requesting help with my Proliant servers.  Hopefully I'll be able to stay connected
<dougsko> tyler, you might have to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the nvidia drivers
<crimsun> Ubuntu27: you don't need full root privileges
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: what were you installing from? cd or dvd?
<mustard5> tyler, system preferences themes...I think you can drag and drop the theme in somewhere..
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo: from CD
<dougsko> tyler, theres a good how-to in the ubuntu forems
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: recent model?
<Ubuntu27> cdrdao will be run without root privileges
<Ubuntu27> It is highly recommended to configure cdrdao to run with root privileges to increase the overall stability of the burning process.
<Ubuntu27> Solution: Use K3bSetup to solve this problem
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo: as I said, I'd REALY like to stay away form Suse.
<Psycho78m> what is the linux command for entering the os after monitor config is done
<Ubuntu27> That's what it says.
<kgbenes> any advice on good packager managers in kde besides adept?  or does everyone pretty much use adept or synaptic?
<tyler> mustard5, i can install themes, but the GDM one wasn't working there.
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: recent model CD drive I meant
<crimsun> kgbenes: there're always aptitude and apt-get
<Ubuntu27> I don't need root privileges ?
<Jeeves_moss> us, It reads CDs (burnt and new)
<frogzoo> kgbenes: synaptic is standard
<Psycho78m> is it "start"
<kgbenes> i like synaptic, but wasnt sure what else i was missing.  thanks!
<mustard5> tyler, are you talking about the gmd login screen?
<tyler> mustard5, yes
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: reason is, older CD drives could only read mode1 - & will fail on mode 2 if the drive too old - one possibility
<Jeeves_moss> so your sudgestion is to try a newer CD-ROM?
<mustard5> tyler, thats in system administration login screen setup..but I don' t know how you install with that one
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  give me one sec to toast off a new copy of the installer and I'll give you a copy of what it says
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: or burn your iso again - but select "disk at once" and mode 1
<tyler> Does anyone know how to install a GDM theme? (Login screen)
<mustard5> tyler, it has an install button in there ..now that I am looking
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo: I'm using either Alchol 120% or nero.  I'll try that under Nero and see what happens.
<mustard5> tyler, is that the one you say is not working?
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know how to set access privileges for a certain mount/partition? I want to use /main/ like I do /home/, I don't want to have to move stuff via terminal just to install something with privileges.
<crimsun> tyler: System> Administration> Login Window
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: nero supports burning mode 1 & disk at once - maybe burn at a slower rate as well
<Jeeves_moss> I wonder why it liked the Suse install disk?
<Ubuntu27> k3b dosn't support MP3 ?
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo: I wonder why it liked the Suse install disk?
<bense> about time
<bense> since there is nothing on the frontpage of the site
<tyler> crimsun, thanks, thats it
<Xperience> whats a good ac3 codec?
<Xperience> i need one
<bense> can someone please explain to me the difference between ubuntu and "every other" distrobution
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: 2 possibilities obviously - either your CD doesn't like the CD (mode problem) or Ubuntu doesn't like your hardware
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  how would one go about finding out what one is the case?
<crimsun> bense: your question is answered in the myriad users' reviews as well as Mark Shuttleworth's wiki page
<Ubuntu27> guys....
<mustard5> bense, not in one sentence..although 'a desktop distro', might be appropriate
<Ubuntu27> Is there a way to add MP3 support for/to K3b ?
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: burn again at a slower speed - selecting "disk at once" and mode 1 - if it still fails, then it's a driver/hardware issue
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know how to set access privileges for a certain mount/partition? I want to use /main/ like I do /home/, I don't want to have to move stuff via terminal just to install something with privileges.
<Xperience> whats a good ac3 codec?
<bense> okay, so you realize that it is to your advantage that the more people use ubuntu, the better off the distro is.
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  ok, thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: but would be very interested to know the reason if you find it - theres been a couple of people with the same problem
<bense> and i am sure that i am not the only person who is deterred by the fact that i am having to come to the IRC channel
<bense> to find out what the objective of this distro is
<tyler> What is XMMS?
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  I'd just like to know that this server that I bought with the fiance's christmas $$ went to a good cause.
<frogzoo> tyler: a music player
<SweetestSavage> tyler: A media player, similar to WinAMP
<Ubuntu27> XMMS = X Multimedia System. It is a clon of Windows's Winamp
<Xperience> where can i get a good ac3 codec/
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, would need to edit your fstab mount options
<seth_k|lappy> is there someone here with ops that can /query me the contents of the op access list for #ubuntu? I'm working on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCOperators
<tyler> Is it better than the default music player?
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, to what?
<Jeeves_moss> ubuntu27: X Media is a KICK BUTT MP3 player!!!  it looks and behaves JUST like Winamp.  My fiance can't figure out how to get out of linux, but she can run it.
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: if it's new hardware - then that's not the problem - the problem I guess is that the drivers on the Ubuntu disk can't properly handle the hardware
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, probably the same as you have for /home
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I don't offhand :)
<mustard5> *know
<tyler> SweetestSavage, is it better than Rythmbox?
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  thats the problem.  its a gen 1 DL380
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I'll have a look around for some answers
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, that's the problem.. it isn't listed in the fstab =S
<SweetestSavage> tyler, I would say so.
<SweetestSavage> tyler, I use it. XMMS and beep-media-player are popular ones
<Ubuntu27> Hey Jeeves. Yeah, XMMS works wonderfully :)
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, okay thank you
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I'll show you mine perhaps?  I have a seperate home partition
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hey, i'm on top of the list :)
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, sure =)
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  here is my beast... http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/proliantdl380/index-1ghz.html  (mine is a dual 933 though)
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: known problem it seems: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81817.html
<starpause> SweetestSavage: is there anything as simple and elegant as foobar2k running around for ubuntu? linux seems to have mostly winamp and itunes clones
<SweetestSavage> starpause, I've never heard of foobar2k, this is a windows application you're talking about?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, it doesnt look much different to any of the others. :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5986
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: looks like the scsi raid controller needs a driver
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I imagine that is due to the permissions and ownership of the files/folders being set already
<Jeeves_moss> hummm, any ideas?
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, which one is mounted as your separate home?
<linuxboy> when I click places in ubuntu. I get Home Folder and Desktop. After those 2 I have another folder which exists on my drive. How do I remove it from that list?
<starpause> SweetestSavage: it is, sorry ... i just installed ubuntu today =)
<seife> Is there anyway to install a wireless pcmcia device in linux that is not supported?
<SweetestSavage> starpause, no problem I installed it about 3 days ago ;)
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, /dev/hdb9  mounted on /home
<tyler> SweetestSavage, how do i install an XMMS theme, once downloaded?
<SweetestSavage> starpause, I only ever used WinAMP when I was using Windows
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  why can't ANYTHING I do be SIMPLE?  LOL  Any ideas?
<SweetestSavage> tyler, go to your file browser, open up "home" and right click, open location and type /.xmms
<SweetestSavage> It should be obvious from there
<starpause> SweetestSavage, ah cool ... just wondering out loud really =) will poke around more
<seife> Is there anyway to install a wireless pcmcia device in linux that is not supported?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, maybe you need to do a chown command on the /main/ folder to change ownership?
<SweetestSavage> starpause, no problem
<Davey> seife, ndiswrapper might work?
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, that's possible, I'll have to do a man command on that one
<Psycho78m> i am at xserver xorg, and i have a really old nvidia geforce2 card, what do i select from the list of options?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, it would be something like sudo chown username:username /main/
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, all of mine are set to 0<tab>0, while some of yours are 0<tab>2, what's the difference?
<SweetestSavage> Oh wait sorry
<SweetestSavage> 0<tab>1
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, that would change the user and group to your username
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo: you still with me?
<seife> on the ndiswrapper webpage says that my device is brand is not supported
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I have no idea
<tyler> SweetestSavage, im in home, but open location isn't an option when i right cilck?
<SweetestSavage> You're in the file browser?
<mustard5> tyler choose 'show hidden files' from the menu
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: do you have the cpqarray module driver?
<linuxboy> when I click "Places" in ubuntu, I get Home Folder and Desktop. After those 2 I have another folder which exists on my drive. How do I remove it from that list?
<mustard5> tyler then look for .xmms?
<mustard5> tyler files with a dot in front of them are hidden files
<seife> Davey, u read?
<tyler> mustard5, thank you
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  no?  I just d-loaded the disk and went to install.  I don't have ANY drivers.  I'm currently on my M$ box, and I'm VERY new to Linux. (I can get around well enough to survive (its been my pet project for a month now))
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: can you get to a command prompt from the installer? (ctrl + alt + F2 perhaps?)
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, chown will change ownership and chmod will change permissions anyway :)
<Davey> seife, no, I'm on IRC for the pretty colors
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, just watch out what you type in so you don't chown on system files :)
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, so I'm assuming I only need to use chown?
<SweetestSavage> Ah, yeah of course
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  can we open a seprate chat window to chat so I don't get lost in the convo?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, chown sounds like the way to go
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  I can't spell as you can see.
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, how exactly do I use it..? It says.. Usage: chown [OPTION] ... OWNER[:[GROUP] ]  FILE...
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, I'm assuming the files are set as read only or something inside that partition, if so you would have to chmod them
<SweetestSavage> I'm not sure I understand the group part
<seife> Is there anyway to install a wireless pcmcia device in linux that is not supported?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, it would be something like sudo chown username:username /main/
<SweetestSavage> Right, but what would I put in for both usernames? o.O
<robotgeek> seife: still stuck with that marvel thing?
<SweetestSavage> Like, the one I login with?
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, your username
<SweetestSavage> Sorry, just the two username thing is confusing me
<SweetestSavage> Alright
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, yep
<SweetestSavage> Alright.. let's see if that worked
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, one is for user and the other is for group
<seife> robotgeek, yes. cant get em working
<SweetestSavage> Woo!
<SweetestSavage> mustard5, you're my hero, it worked! =)
<mustard5> SweetestSavage, np
<SweetestSavage> Ah this'll save me a lot of hassle
<robotgeek> seife: hmm, someone else, dougsko , i think was trying to get that working too
<seife> this same device?
<varsendagger> how do i make an iso out of a cd?
<cafuego> seife: On i386, yes. Otherwise, no.
<seife> cafuego, i have i386, how i do it
<varsendagger> anyone?
<cafuego> seife: Via ndiswrapper
<frogzoo> varsendagger: simple 'sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/xxx.iso bs=1024"
<cafuego> seife: Oh, it's it's USb you're probably also out of luck.
<prabu^> Hello
<seife> cafuego, its pcmcia
<prabu^> I would like a lil help how do i install i386.debs on amd64
<tyler> Whats the command to install the mp3 codec?
<cafuego> seife: pcmcia or cardbus?
<frogzoo> prabu^: probly not a great idea
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  seeing as I'm installing this as a server, I'm guessing that you'll help me in a command line format?
<seife> cafuego, cardbus
<cafuego> seife: Yeah, ndiswrapper ought to do the trick, then.
<varsendagger> frogzoo, waht does dd do?
<prabu^> yea but how do i do that ?
<seife> cafuego, how i do that trick
<cafuego> seife: Via the Ubuntu wiki and google.
<eobanb> prabu^, you basically can't.
<frogzoo> varsendagger: reads the cd block by block & writes the disk image - simple
<prabu^> ah dang ok
<seife> link me, ndiswrapper says that advantek brand is not supported :/
<prabu^> guess i gotta compile stuff from source :S
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: wanna take this to IM?
<Jeeves_moss> sure, MSN?
<eobanb> prabu^, what are you trying to install
<prabu^> jahshaka
<cafuego> seife: Well, then it's not supported eh? Why waste more time on it?
<varsendagger> and xxx.iso is waht i name it?
<Davey> hrm, xxx.iso? sounds like a pr0n movie :)
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: dunno, just clicked on your username "IM" - I was assuming that would open a channel to you, but it seems no
<Jeeves_moss> ok, do you have MSN installed?  (or aMSN?)
<seife> bah
<seife> what u guys prefer a pcmcia device or a usb one
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: -> #jeeves_moss
<seife> i mean wireless card
<eobanb> seife, pcmcia.
<seife> eobanb, why
<varsendagger> frogzoo,
<varsendagger> and xxx.iso is waht i name it?
<eobanb> seife, they generally work better with linux, plus it's not this thing flopping about but rather a card inside one's notebook.
<frogzoo> varsendagger: correct - then you just burn that iso to a fresh blank CD & away you go
<eobanb> also usb wifi hardware tends to be rather low-power
<varsendagger> great
<prabu^> another question is there a way to start up services without creating a whole script for it ?
<prabu^> like in some distros init.local
<frogzoo> prabu^: look for something like /etc/rc2.d/S99local
<prabu^> alright
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo: the_doc_2@hotmail.com
<frogzoo> Jeeves_moss: just /join #jeeves_moss
<varsendagger> frogzoo, thanks
<prabu^> ermm not there :S
<Psycho78m> i am really really stuck now.  i have tried for the past 45 minutes configuring the graphics card in xserver xorg, and i still have nothing.  it's an nvidia card
<_tyler165> Question: I have an internal and a PCMCIA wireless card on my laptop.  I installed the Dell drivers to make my internal card work, but for some reason the PCMCIA one is the only one that works! Any clue what to do?
<Badm4n> how to install macromedia flash player for firefox ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Badm4n> auto install plugin are failed
<_tyler165> Question: Where can I find a Firefox1.5 installation tutorial?
<Psycho78m> i found one on the site tyler
<Psycho78m> look in the wiki
<_tyler165> Which site?
<_tyler165> ok
<_tyler165> ty
<Psycho78m> i cant even get to that part yet
<Madpilot> Psycho78m: have you seen the Ubuntu wiki's Nvidia page?
<Psycho78m> yes, several of them
<Badm4n> how to install macromedia flash player for firefox ubuntu 5.10 ? cause auto install said : faild .. is there an easy way to install it ? cause im new here
<Psycho78m> Madpilot: ive tried choosing nv, and everything else
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Madpilot> Psycho78m: the first link above ^^^
<Psycho78m> i went to the first
<Psycho78m> ok, ill try it again
<Psycho78m> wait, thats from within gnome
<Psycho78m> i cant even get to gnome
<CuriousCat> a friend of mine is trying to install ubuntu on his PC, but it keeps hanging after the partioning phase. Would anyone have an idea on what could be happening and how to make it install normally?
<Badm4n> any1 plsss
<Badm4n> how to install macromedia flash player for firefox ubuntu 5.10 ? cause auto install said : faild .. is there an easy way to install it ? cause im new here
<Eleaf> Badm4n, go to macromedia's website and download the linux flash player
<Tomcat_> Badm4n: What do you mean, auto install? The Firefox thing?
<No1Viking> !tell Badm4n about flash
<cafuego> Just install the package.
<Tomcat_> Badm4n: Because there's a package for it that No1Viking just told you. :)
<Badm4n> how
<Eleaf> just follow the install instructions from there, you have to install it using the terminal Badm4n
<borisattva> bad: i just installed this thing too :) closest i found is you need to intsall crossfade plugin for firefox which will allow you installing windows based plugins for linux
<Badm4n> from the link install missing plugin
<Badm4n> failed
<cafuego> Eleaf: Stop giving incorrecta dvice.
<Badm4n> is there any easy ways
<Eleaf> cafuego, ?
<Badm4n> cause if i choose manual i must tar ball the files
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<Eleaf> Badm4n, that's what I did
<Tomcat_> Eleaf: Installing from Macromedia is not the easiest way. :)
<cafuego> ... and done.
<No1Viking> !tell Badm4n about flash
<Eleaf> cafuego, it still works fine rargh
<borisattva> !tell borisattva about lan url
<CuriousCat> hallo? :-/
<Eleaf> ok that way is easier then
<cafuego> Eleaf: it leaves unpackages cruft all over the system.
<Kuyaedz> can anyone help me with a basic shell command to find & replace text in multiple files?
<Badm4n> cafuego, i'll try
<No1Viking> Badm4n, read text from ubotu, there you have the right instructions
<cafuego> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<cafuego> Just make sure 'multiverse' is enabled.
<borisattva> is there anyway to access NAS content via file manager? like in windows it would be //Computername/subfolder etc
<Badm4n> Get:2 http://kambing.vlsm.org breezy/multiverse flashplayer-mozilla 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 [980kB] 
<Badm4n> on the way
<Eleaf> cafuego, aie ok
<cafuego> borisattva: places -> Connect to server...
<Eleaf> cafuego, it still worked fine for me... tsksjxz.,s
<cafuego> Eleaf: Yes, except when you update i next time and are left with partial old versions.
<borisattva> cafuego: i found that no probelm navigating to file, but if i for example want to add a folder on NAS to a media player, it only allows me to select folders from file system.. is there a round about way from within folders to network contents? i pocked around coundt find it
<cafuego> borisattva: Not unless you use a gnome-vfs savvy audio player. You can mount those shares via /etc/fstab though. fstype 'smbfs'.
<borisattva> cool! i'll look into that. thanks
<Eleaf> cafuego, then I will have to remove them manually and have a slightly closer bond with my system =-> l
<cafuego> Eleaf: Or you could just install the package to begin with and waste far less time.
<tyche> I'm looking for a new and fun project to mess with, anyone have any good apps they have found lately?
<Eleaf> cafuego, well I already did it this way
<Madpilot> tyche: Scribus is cool
<Eleaf> tyche, are you interested in any graphics or 3d apps?
<cafuego> tyche: inkscape
<Badm4n> cafuego, Setting up flashplayer-mozilla (7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1) ...
<Badm4n>  done ... thx for your help
<Madpilot> in MySQL, how can I completely remove a database?
<cafuego> Badm4n: Don't forget to restart firefox.
<Am|Sleep> !lart cafuego
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto cafuego whilst whistling innocently
<Am|Sleep> cafuego: Can that be removed?
<cafuego> Am|Sleep: Yes, it can.
<cafuego> Am|Sleep: or you could just not abuse it ;-)
<Madpilot> Am|Sleep: what, no more larting? :P
<tyche> eleaf: Anything really
<Am|Sleep> cafuego: Some people were abusing it the other day. And it just doesn't seem appropriate.
<cafuego> ubotu: piss off
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<tyche> madpilot: drop database
<inf3cted> Hello again
<inf3cted> mustard5:
<Madpilot> tyche: thanks
<Eleaf> tyche, Jashaka seems kinda cool http://www.jahshaka.org/content/blogcategory/1/46/ realtime video editing and effects
<tyche> madpilot: make sure it is the one you want...no second chances
<mustard5> inf3cted, yeah?
<inf3cted> I was following everything on the howto.. but when I restart it show me an error , something about Screen 0 undefined
<Badm4n> how to check is my sound card are ready to use and detected by ubuntu 5.10 ? ( ps : i dont have speaker rite now )
<Madpilot> tyche: I need to nuke a DB and reinstall some stuff :P so it's "drop database <name of database>"?
<inf3cted> mustard5: is actually on the ServerLayout
<inf3cted> at the end of the xorg
<mustard5> inf3cted, hmmm...well I don't know enough to comment much :)
<tyche> madpilot: that should work for you if you are at the Mysql command line
<inf3cted> ok, thx anyway mustard5
<cafuego> Madpilot: if no user has the db open, 'rm -rf /var/lib/mysql/<name of db>' works fine too.
<cafuego> !lart Am|Sleep
* ubotu resizes Am|Sleep's terminal to 40x24
<cafuego> useless pos
<Madpilot> tyche: thanks, that worked
<mustard5> inf3cted, you could always backup this xorg.conf and go back to using something that works for a while if you need to
<JFlash> what's a good application to seach and download mp3 in linux?
<Madpilot> cafuego: it was in use, by the messed-up app i need to reinstall...
<inf3cted> JFlash:  I use LimeWire
<mustard5> inf3cted, at least then you don't lose what you have done so far
<JFlash> is it in java?  :(
* cafuego is converting his DVDs to iPod format...
<inf3cted> well mustard5  I hope so lol
<inf3cted> JFlash:  yes
<Eleaf> mmmmmm
<cafuego> !lart Am|Sleep
<inf3cted> JFlash: in the website it show u how to install it
<cafuego> hey ho
<inf3cted> also in the java website it show u how to install it too
<Madpilot> cafuego: so what're we supposed to do when we're bored now? :P no lart to entertain us!
<mustard5> inf3cted, do you check your Xorg.0.logs for errors afterwards?
<cafuego> Madpilot: take it up with Amaranth :-)
<inf3cted> mustard5: how can I check that? i forgot :(
<cafuego> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than xemacs.
<mustard5> inf3cted, they are in var/log
<Eleaf> do you guys reccomend that I reinstall ubuntu if I put in a new motherboard?
<inf3cted> ok let me cv
<inf3cted> let me c
<cafuego> Eleaf: No.
<mustard5> inf3cted, ls to list the files and cat to open them
<cafuego> Eleaf: The kernel already has *all* drivers.
<Eleaf> cafuego, alright!
<Eleaf> cafuego, However, I may be upgrading to a 64 bit processor
<inf3cted> mustard5:  I almos open it with nano lol
<inf3cted> *almost
<Eleaf> I'll have to reinstall that right?
<mustard5> inf3cted, well it would still work I suppose :)
<inf3cted> let me c anyway mustard5
<woz> why can't I su in ubuntu?
<mustard5> inf3cted, you might find clues in there...and additionally it gives you something else to post in a forum to help others diagnose your problem
<woz> do i just have to add my user to wheel?
<inf3cted> oks mustard5 , i found the erro, is still the same.. undefined Scren "Screen0"
<Eleaf> Is anybody familiar with nfs?
<inf3cted> on the "TwinView Configuration"
<cafuego> Eleaf: yah
<cafuego> woz: Use 'sudo' instead of 'su'.
<Eleaf> ok, cafuego I had nfs set up and working perfectly just the other day or so.
<mustard5> inf3cted, hmm k.. try googling the error message..or searching the ubuntu forums for the error message..thats my best advice..thats how I would proceed
<woz> what if i'd rather use su once in a while?
<mustard5> inf3cted, I really have no idea what it means :)
<robotgeek> woz: why? you can get a root shell with sudo -i
<Eleaf> Now, I come to my computer a few days later, and no computer can connect to the nfs share, saying "Permission Denied"
<inf3cted> thats ok mustard5  i already did 2 much
<woz> oh ok
<inf3cted> thx anyway
<cafuego> woz: add "alias su='sudo -u root'" to $SHELLRC
<mustard5> inf3cted, k
<robotgeek> cafuego: :)
<inf3cted> I believe I have to go back to my old xorg
<eobanb> cafuego, haha
<woz> why doesn't the install let me set the root password separate?
<mustard5> inf3cted, better luck on another day perhaps :)
<cafuego> !tell woz -about rootsudo
<eobanb> woz, there is no root password
<cafuego> Read and enjoy.
<crimsun> woz: you can; you just need to use the expert mode install
<woz> damnit i should have done that
<dooglus> woz: if you want to set your root password, type "sudo passwd"
<Eleaf> now the reason why I think it is doing this is because for some reason, my router changed it's ip, it would assign addresses as 192.168.1.xxx, but now it assigns them as 192.168.45.xxx, cafuego !
<cafuego> Eleaf: Check syslog on thge server, see if portmap got updated without the nfs services being retsrated...
<woz> yeah... it just seems backwards
<Eleaf> so I updated the hosts.allow and updated my firewall to accept the new addresses but it still wont let any connections
<cafuego> woz: if you read the url ubotu told you about, you'd know why.
<Eleaf> I also can't connect from locally from the system serving the nfs share
<eobanb> i think it's a self-correcting system, personally....if you dont know how to set a root password you have no business enabling root....
<Madpilot> eobanb: interesting way to look at it... :P
<cafuego> Eleaf: Check the syntax of /etc/exports, make sure the nfs server is in fact running.
<Eleaf> it is
<Badm4n> how to check is my sound card are ready to use and detected by ubuntu 5.10 ? ( ps : i dont have speaker rite now )
<woz> is anyone familiar with www.projectblackdog.com?
<eobanb> Badm4n, use some headphones??
<Eleaf> /mnt/shared     192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,sync)
<Badm4n> nope
<Badm4n> no external rite no
<inf3cted> lol I'm here again lol
<deFrysk> Badm4n, test it with a headphone
<eobanb> Badm4n, well go find some
<cafuego> Badm4n: 'cat /proc/asound/card0/id'
<Badm4n> :) so i cant check by voice only by drivers .. how to do that
<nox-Hand> Who in here has had Gentoo?
<Badm4n> :D
<woz> i use gentoo
<inf3cted> hey mustard5  do u remember the command to run the nvidia settings? something like configure-glx enable
<Eleaf> but doing mount localhost:/mnt/shared /path/to/mount doesn't even work..
<nox-Hand> woz: What are you doing here then?
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she# cat /proc/asound/card0/id
<Badm4n> V8235
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/she#
<Badm4n> is that mean... the soundcard work ?
<woz> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<cafuego> Badm4n: Detected & working.
<Badm4n> cafuego, thx again
<mustard5> inf3cted, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<woz> nox-Hand, i was told it would be quick
<nox-Hand> woz: Ah, well that is true. Gentoo and laptops can be hard work. Just installed my first Gentoo.
<inf3cted> thx mustard5
<mustard5> inf3cted, you have a legacy card don't you?
<cafuego> woz: What? An OS that requires hours of compilation? No.
<xenex> i am having problems with my wireless card, netgear wg511v2
<woz> nox-Hand, i like the emerge system with gentoo
<Badm4n> gentoo ? the hard distro :(
<Eleaf> cafuego, in syslog it says mount request from unknown host 127.0/0.1
<mustard5> inf3cted, do they use the same command?
<nox-Hand> woz: Runs a lot better than Ubuntu for me
<xenex> i know i have to install the drivers myself and such
<Eleaf> 127.0.0.1*
<xenex> but can i insert the cd and use those drivers?
<robotgeek> xenex: do you know which ones?
<woz> nox-Hand, I like to only install what I use
<cafuego> Eleaf: Yes, note how 127.0.0.1 isn't in 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<xenex> ive read the forums and people have said to use win2k drivers
<xenex> but i dont know if the cd is win2k or not
<inf3cted> mustard5:  here is what I have: 2 video cards: nvidia GForce4 MX 4000 and nvidia GForce2 MX 400
<nox-Hand> woz: that is why  I chose Gentoo. :) But I am crappy at it still ;)
<Eleaf> ok
<inf3cted> the GForce4 is gls
<Eleaf> but cafuego, 192.168.45.103 is
<woz> nox-Hand, there is an entire channel for gentoo...
<jgrieves_away> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Eleaf> and it says unknown host from that
<mustard5> inf3cted, I would imagine the gf2 is an older card using legacy drivers?
<woz> nox-Hand, not sure how helpful they are
<inf3cted> danm it mustard5  what is the command again? lol sorry
<nox-Hand> woz. I am there ;)
<Eleaf> ooo
<nox-Hand> Oh, gotta go.
<nox-Hand> Byee
<mustard5> inf3cted, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Eleaf> hold on..
<cafuego> Eleaf: No, it is not.
<Eleaf> ok
<inf3cted> yes mustard5  the older one the GForce2 is the one use Legacy
<Eleaf> so the /255.255.255.0 means what?
<cafuego> Eleaf: 192.168.1.*
<Eleaf> oi ok
<cafuego> Eleaf: So you'd be after 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0
<mustard5> inf3cted, hmm..k..I just wonder how you have both the legacy drivers and normal nvidia drivers installed at the same time and whether they conflict
<Eleaf> let me try this with 192.168.45.0/255.etc
<cafuego> OR 192.168.45.0/255.255.255.0
<Eleaf> ok
<LordCrusader> what is the program for the dvd decoder on ubuntu?
<inf3cted> thats the problem.. If I install the legacy automatically the glx is remove
<mustard5> inf3cted, hmmm k..
<cafuego> inf3cted: the legacy driver uses the legacy glx.
<inf3cted> mustard5:  and if I install the older one it will remove the new one
<jgrieves_away> will fglrx improve performance if i dont use games?
<mustard5> inf3cted, makes it hard to set them up :)
<jgrieves_away> i haven't looked into this
<cafuego> inf3cted: they do the SAME thing, so cannot opeate at the same time.
<inf3cted> cafuego: so u mean that I should install legacy glx?
<jgrieves> will fglrx improve performance if i dont use games? first time i have actually used a ati card with ubuntu :)
<cafuego> inf3cted: ... yep, and cross your fiongers that legacy works OK with the new card.
<LordCrusader> any answeres for the decoder?
<mustard5> cafuego, what would happen if he used the proprietory drivers?  would they handle both the legacy card and the new card at the same time?
<kestas> LordCrusader, libdecss2 or something
<levander> Anybody has tried to muck with their computer and make load times faster?
<levander> like application load times i mean, like when you start firefox
* Badm4n just wanna to drink some juice
<cafuego> mustard5: Those *are* the proprietary drivers.
<inf3cted> lol ok cafuego  so technicly I'm not going to be able to use 2 monitors with these video cards  right?
<cafuego> mustard5: the ones from nvidia.com directly probably wouldn't work with the older card
<mustard5> cafuego, k
<cafuego> inf3cted: Well, you could trash both cards and get a single one with dual output :-)
<inf3cted> thats sound fare lol  but those r 2 expensive
<eobanb> inf3cted, what are the two cards
<inf3cted> eobanb: I have the master one is GForce4 MX 4000 64 mb
<jgrieves> will fglrx improve performance if i dont use games? first time i have actually used a ati card with ubuntu :)
<eobanb> okay, and what is the other one?
<inf3cted> the other one is GForce2 MX 400 32 mb
<cafuego> jgrieves: No
<Eleaf> cafuego, I updated everything with those new numbers, but it still says permission denied
<JFlash> is Xmule safe to use?
<_tyler165> I was trying to install FF1.5 but for some reason its not working.. how can I revert and start over?
<eobanb> inf3cted, i dont think you need the legacy driver for those.
<cafuego> inf3cted: Any nvidia card with both VGA and DVI out can run in dual-head mode.
<eobanb> and if you do, inf3cted, version 7174 of the nvidia driver should support both of those cards.
<jgrieves> cafuego thanks
<unikon> ive got a question i hope can be answered,, i just downloaded ubuntu 5.10 breezy install for the pc from distrowatch  and the final file size is 617.2MB is that correct
<cafuego> unikon: Check its md5sum
<inf3cted> cafuego:  my GForce4 MX 4000 has VGA ans supervideo
<cafuego> unikon: That's the only way to be sure.
<unikon> ty] 
<inf3cted> the otherone doesn't
<cafuego> inf3cted: That can most likely to dualhead all by itself, then.
<inf3cted> but how can I plug my other monitor using just one card?
<Steil> inf3cted, some cards have dual output
<cafuego> inf3cted: Plug one in via vga, the other via DVI.
<inf3cted> mine doesn't Steil
<inf3cted> DVI mean?
<cafuego> Oh, it has s-vhs
<cafuego> No, no good.
<neopolitik> hi all
* neopolitik waves
<Steil> DVI is another type of connector, if theres only one connector you're out of luck
<Steil> if theres another you can get a converter to plug in your vga monitor
<cafuego> Check if it works with either driver.
<Eleaf> cafuego, what else do I have to edit besides hosts.allow, exports?
<inf3cted> yes Steil  I'm out of both thinks lol
<cafuego> If not, email nvidia and ask them to 1) fix their drivers or 2) Give you a free card that works.
<inf3cted> the only 2 connectors in my card are regular one and the supervideo one
<cafuego> Eleaf: yep
<JFlash> should I use Xmule or Amule?
<Eleaf> cafuego, nothing else?
<Toma-> JFlash: edonkey is down. neither.
<neopolitik> try to install some vmware stuff.. I'm running kernel 2.6.12-10 but my headers in /usr/src/include/include/linux arer at -9 not -10 so it won't work.. and I don't see -10 in synaptic
<cafuego> Eleaf: Just restart the nfs and portmap services
<blanky> what's a good linux distro taht fits on a USB drive (256mb) I found slax popcorn edition, any else?
<Eleaf> cafuego, I did
<neopolitik> I'm trying, rather
<inf3cted> ok thx anyway for everyone of u.. for the info.. I might need another card  lol
<Eleaf> It still refuses connections though..
<cafuego> Check logs
<phrizer> blanky, for what purpose?
<blanky> just general use :)
<_tyler165> I was trying to install FF1.5 but for some reason its not working.. how can I revert and start over?
<Ubuntu27> Bonjour !
<Toma-> anyone know of a way to copy encrypted dvds in linux?
<neopolitik> anyone know how to get the correct headers for one's current kernel in ubuntu?
<Eleaf> cafuego, nothing else shows up in the logs
<Mr_Milenko> yeah use windows or mac to do it then transfer
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Ubuntu27> I need some help with K3b. Anybody ?
<cafuego> Toma-: Yep
<_tyler165> how do i download the mp3 codec thru apt-get?
<phrizer> blanky, so you want x?
<Tomcat_> _tyler165: Revert? Just delete what you installed. :o
<Toma-> Ubuntu27: what do you need help with?
<Toma-> cafuego: how?
<Tomcat_> _tyler165: Or rather: Go back the steps you did to install it.
<Ubuntu27> hi Toma.
<blanky> phrizer, x? anything really, preferably just a command line with gcc and emacs lol
<_tyler165> Tomcat_, it doesn't even work now since I followed the tutorial
<blanky> but anything, something like slax popcorn
<Ubuntu27> I get an error when i try to burn a Data CD
<cafuego> Try dvdbackup
<phrizer> blanky, ah. what about pebble? :o
<Toma-> Ubuntu27: and the error is?
<Toma-> thanks cafuego
<blanky> phrizer, lol what?
<Eleaf> cafuego, It still says unknown host
<Ubuntu27> it says: "Could not determine size of resulting image file" BTY, I am running Ubuntu Breezy B.
<Tomcat_> _tyler165: If you installed a package, uninstall it and reinstall the old firefox package; If you installed manually, delete the files.
<Tomcat_> !tell _tyler165 about mp3
<cafuego> Eleaf: Plonk an entry in /etc/hosts
<neopolitik> if anyone knows anything about kernels and kernel headers, could you /msg me or something? I'm a bit lost here
<_tyler165> Tomcat_, even if i delete it, 1.07 won't work.
<Toma-> Ubuntu27: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Tomcat_> _tyler165: Did you delete your profile in your home directory? 1.0.7 might not start when you still have a 1.5 profile.
<glyph> Is there a channel to discuss dapper without giving people the wrong idea (to wit, that anyone *should* use it? :))
<phrizer> blanky, http://www.nycwireless.net/pebble/ though its more geared towards networking. might be useful.
<Eleaf> cafuego, plonk? lol
<_tyler165> Tomcat_, I'm not sure.. if you look at the wiki tutorial you could figure it out quickly im sure
<Ubuntu27> Well, I am trying to burn different kind of files like picture (Jpeg) and Documents (Doc, and odt)
<jbueler> can anyone help with install problem? " checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Ubuntu27> oh, yeah. And some files are Zipped.
<blanky> phrizer, thanks
<Madpilot> Ubuntu27: using which burning app?
<phrizer> blanky, it has apt-get :)
<Ubuntu27> yep.
<blanky> so it's debian based? WOO!
<Ubuntu27> Using K3b
<anandaputra> what time is it?
<phrizer> blanky, yep
<blanky> cool!
<blanky> hey phrizer, if I install it on my usb drive, and install some apps, they'll stay installed right? Cause I mean, it could store it on itself
<blanky> it's not a CDROM where you cant store it on itself
<Madpilot> Ubuntu27: k3b shouldn't care what's in a data CD, so long as it's not over the size limit, AFAIK...
<anandaputra> community council meeting?
<Ubuntu27> Well, and the thing is that It gimes the the error: Could not determine size of resulting image file
<Eleaf> uhm
<Eleaf> ,.
<Madpilot> anandaputra: it was about eight hours ago, I think
<blanky> phrizer, read above
<Ubuntu27> The CD that I am trying to burn has 700 MB of capacity. And the total size of files that I want to burn is 695.6 MB
<Eleaf> cafuego, permission denied..
<phrizer> blanky, its a read only distro, but remoterw will mount the system in read/write mode, then install stuff.
<Madpilot> Ubuntu27: no idea, sorry...
<blanky> phrizer, okay thanks
<phrizer> remountrw*
<phrizer> rather.
<Ubuntu27> Madpilot: I'ts alright. At least I know you tried to help me :)
<unikon> ubuntu27 do what i just did verify the md5 sum
<blanky> hey guys, if i have amd64, can i still get a normal i386 distro instead of AMD64, i just wont get the benefits right? but it'll work?
<glyph> blanky: Yep.  I have an opteron with an i386 dist installed on it right now
<Tomcat_> blanky: Ype.
<Ubuntu27> ah? Why should I verify the MD5 if I didn't download anything ?
<Ubuntu27> ***confused*** 0
<phrizer> blanky, the installer is very basic, just copies the files across, edits some scripts/confs and runs lilo.
<Eleaf> cafuego, ?
<blanky> okay thanks guys
<blanky> thanks phrizer
<Ubuntu27> mm...
<Ubuntu27> Do you guys think that my problem has to do by the fact that some of my files are in Japanese ?
<Madpilot> Ubuntu27: try burning your data in Nautilus
<iflipti> does anyone know how to enable an IEEE 1394 (firewire type) PCMCIA card?
<Ubuntu27> amm... how do I do that? is that the same thing as... inserting blanc CD, and then choose "burn Data CD" ?
<QQ_ghost> how do i install a .deb i downloaded...
<iflipti> the card shows up in the device manager, I am receiving & sending packets to my wireless network, but the network only believes there's a modem connection in system> administration> networking
<Madpilot> QQ_ghost: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<Madpilot> QQ_ghost: but if you can get it thru Synaptic/apt-get, that's even better...
<QQ_ghost> Madpilot: thanx... just got fresh wine...
<Ubuntu27> QQ_ghost: to install deb put this in Terminal
<lampshade> QQ_ghost:  Keep in mind that if it is a Debian .deb it is not guaranteed to work on Ubuntu at all.  If it does, then that's ok, but no promises
<Ubuntu27> QQ_ghost: sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<pinkisntwell> what do you people mean when saying "backports"?
<iflipti> typingtesttesttest
<deFrysk> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<QQ_ghost> pinkisntwell: you want to know what a back port is?
<pinkisntwell> QQ_ghost: I understand from the webpage, thanks
<iflipti> does anyone know about this problem I'm having?  I have a PCMCIA card that connects with IEEE1394 (firewire) networking.  The card is inserted and it shows up in the device manager, but in System> Administration> networking I have only a 64K modem recognized as a connection
<Eleaf> cafuego, ?
<iflipti> hello?
<Eleaf> hi
<Myrtti> hellooo
<iflipti> does anyone know about this problem I'm having?  I have a PCMCIA card that connects with IEEE1394 (firewire) networking.  The card is inserted and it shows up in the device manager, but in System> Administration> networking I have only a 64K modem recognized as a connection
<Myrtti> I did see that question of yours the first time
<iflipti> yeah, it seems like no one's awake...
<woz> hey, when i type ifconfig, it shows eth0, eth1, lo and sit0, but when I type ifconfig eth2, it shows the ip for eth2, is this supposed to be possible?
<Myrtti> and I refrain from answering since I know nothing about the subject, like (I guess) most of us seem to do
<anthony_> hello can anybody assist me in identifying me devices as in hda and hdb.
<Madpilot> ...nobody awake who knows about firewire, perhaps :P
<anthony_> i know hda is primary master
<lampshade> woz:  I think so...
<iflipti> eh, cest lae vie
<lampshade> I could be wrong
<woz> so... why can i not ping a device on the network connected with eth2?
<woz> anthony, those would be hard drives
<woz> anthony_*
<anthony_> but do you know how everything is listed
<anthony_> like whats a cdrom
<woz> cdroms can also be hd
<anthony_> or a secondary hard drive's partiton #2
<woz> but if they're scsi they will be something else
<woz> the partitions are going to be the numbers
<woz> like hdb2
<anthony_> ok let me see if this is right hda = primary(ide) master
<woz> im not sure if that's always true, im not an expert in this, but i would guess so
<anthony_> hdb = primary(ide) slave hdb?
<ejofee> which one's faster as a calculator: awk, or bc?
<woz> awk is a calculator?
<anthony_> woz.....do you think a slave on a primary ide would be hdb
<crimsun> ejofee: I think bc would be more natural in many respects
<woz> yeah i think so
<anthony_> then a cdrom would be hdc
<anthony_> ?
<woz> do you have a drive in every slot?
<woz> you can test it by trying to mount each of them
<anthony_> well i have 1 cd drive and 2 harddrives
<woz> if you have no cd in the cd drive it wont mount
<ejofee> crimsun: i don't know the bc equivalent for awk/python's "int(expr)"...
<anthony_> ok thanks man
<anthony_> i got it
<anthony_> peace out
<woz> k
<woz> you could try the man page
<Psycho78m> what is the command to get back to the xorg xserver thing to configure it again?
<woz> xorgconf?
* xester good day
<robotgeek> Psycho78m, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<Psycho78m> to where it asks you about video card and keyboard info
<Psycho78m> thank you
<robotgeek> make that xserver
<Psycho78m> ok
<Psycho78m> is it worth it to keep trying to figure out how to get this really old nvidia2 card working, or to go out and buy a cheap but effective one?
<Psycho78m> because i almost give up
<lampshade> PsyberOne:  how old?  I ran into a problem where the only mistake I was making was trying to use the normal drivers when the card had been switched over to legacy?  That's not the problem you are having is it?
<pinkisntwell> I have enabled file sharing on SMB but I don't see samba running in system monitor
<unikon> holy crap im installing breezy on my 400mhz 128 ram dell L440c
<unikon>  or can ubuntu install on a older pc than that
<eobanb> Psycho78m, i'd try version 7174 of the nvidia driver
<Sh4d0x> morning everybody
<eobanb> unikon, ubuntu can install on pretty old hardware, it just won't run very well.
<lampshade> I've had it on a 333mhz laptop once.  X took soooooooooooooooo long to boot
<Psycho78m> hooold on i have a really long response here
<unikon> hmm
<sockpuppe1> lampshade my psp runs at about the same sped
<sockpuppe1> *speed
<unikon> well at least itll bring new life to this pc
<Psycho78m> i somehow got into the os, the gui part, and followed directions and enabled legacy after installing all of it
<Sh4d0x> lampshade, i guess the long booting is normal, when i'am booting it takes up to 2 minutes by "configuring network"
<Psycho78m> and i switched settings in the bios to look for the pci card, and its just not working
<Psycho78m> so im trying to use the onboard stuff to get back in and install, i guess 7174
<Khisanth> running ubuntu on your psp?
<pinkisntwell> how can I tell if samba is running?
<sockpuppe1> nah, I should have been more specific there.. If there is a way for me to do so I probably would try it
<woz> pinkisntwell, you could check top
<lampshade> Psycho78m:hmmmm I don't know...  unfortunatel I'm __not__ that knowledgable on it :-/  sorry
<Eleaf> cafuego, are you there??
<Khisanth> pinkisntwell: ps -ef | grep samba should tell you
<sockpuppe1> An emulator I had used indicated that i was running 333mhz, just a coincidence
<pinkisntwell> Khisanth: it gives some numvers
<Psycho78m> lampshade: thanks though
<pinkisntwell> numbers*
<Psycho78m> woo got to the login screen
<maswan> hmm.. any chance of getting a 2.6.15 backport to breezy?
<Psycho78m> gonna install me some.. something
<Khisanth> pinkisntwell: how many lines?
<pinkisntwell> one
<pinkisntwell> Khisanth: is it running? why isn't it shown on system monitor?
<Khisanth> pinkisntwell: does the line end with "grep samba"? :)
<pinkisntwell> Khisanth: yes lol. so it isn't running?
* Khisanth nods
<an_drew> If I have win32 codecs installed shouldn't I be able to play .avi files?
<pinkisntwell> Khisanth: why? I have enabled sharing for a directory and samba on the services dialog
<Psycho78m> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<andres_> Hi guys, - I'd like to know, would I be able to use my internet connection as always if I reset my DSL Modem? ( DSL with Verizon ) - can anybody help me? I think the connection is not doing good in Ubuntu
<Khisanth> pinkisntwell: hmm actually do ps -ef | grep smbd
<Khisanth> or better yet, /etc/init.d/samba status
<pinkisntwell> I get some results from ps grep smbd
<pinkisntwell> so I'm ok I guess
<Khisanth> pinkisntwell: the /etc/init.d/samba status should give pretty clear output as to whether or not it is running
<grupo33> ola
<eobanb> andres_, what's the problem?
<grupo33> hello
<andres_> routing i think
<eobanb> hi, grupo33
<grupo33> can you speak spanish please?
<eobanb> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pinkisntwell> Khisanth: okay, thanks
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me how to install my infraredport?
<grupo33> i am from spain
<Khisanth> is it raining?
<eobanb> grupo33, the official language of this channel is english; if you can converse in english you're welcome to discuss ubuntu here; if you'd rather speak in spanish then i'd recommend #ubuntu-es
<an_drew> If I have win32 codecs installed shouldn't I be able to play .avi files?
<grupo33> how old are you eoband?
<eobanb> i'm 19
<grupo33> ok
<Khisanth> an_drew: using mplayer?
<Myrtti> grupo33: how old are you?
<grupo33> im fourteen years old
<Myrtti> ok
<glyph> Myrtti: OMG LOL!  A/S/L!??
<eobanb> =)
<an_drew> khisanth: using anything.
<andres_> routing problem / I'm not sure - if I reset the modem... would it work just fin pluggin it back? - or will I have to call Verizon tech ppl?
<glyph> Myrtti: (It is generally poor manners to ask people how old they are on IRC...)
<Myrtti> yes, I know
<n0dl> how do i check my hard drive space in term?
<Sh4d0x> glyph, yes it are nice ubuntu questions :D
<coldburn> Sh4d0x: I have never tried to install an infrared port on ubuntu, you may want to check and see if the default kernel has infrared support enabled.
<glyph> whoops
<Myrtti> that's why I asked grupo33, since he asked it from eobanb. and btw, I'm 25/f/Tampere, Finland
<Khisanth> an_drew: well either vlc or mplayer would work, never tried vlc myself ...
<glyph> Myrtti: I meant to type "grupo33"... braino
<eobanb> heh.
<Sh4d0x> coldburn, eurhm, can you tell me where exactly i can see that, cus i'm only 3 days on ubuntu :$
<an_drew> khisanth: Neither are playing it for me, and I'm confused as to why they won't. Any other file I can play WMA MPEG etc.
<eobanb> andres_, i don't know your setup.  do you have a router or other nat device, or is your computer plugged directly into the dsl modem?
<Sh4d0x> an_drew: beep-media-player works fine with me :)
<andres_> eobanb: directly to the DSL modem
<an_drew> Sh4d0x: for .avi files?
<nguyen> hi i'm new at ubuntu
<glyph> Myrtti: Haha!  25/m/Cambridge, MA USA - although that information is quickly available through google ;)
<Sh4d0x> an_drew, wait, i'll test, but for .avi, why don't you use vlc, it def!! works, saw yesterday dark water in avi format with vlc :)
<eobanb> andres_, are you using DHCP?
<Myrtti> glyph: same here ;-)
<andres_> yes
<Khisanth> an_drew: run mplayer from a terminal and check the output
<coldburn> Sh4d0x: Have you ever compiled a kernel before?
<grupo33>  yo hablo en espaol
<Sh4d0x> coldburn, no
<grupo33> cdssmcgcdh
<glyph> I suppose I should re-ask my on-topic question now that I've embroiled myself in a totally asinine discussion - any other dapper users here?  I was wondering if there is somewhere else I should go to talk about it since I suspect that "how do I run the latest unstable stuff" is a frequently mis-asked question
<grupo33> dgakj
<coldburn> Sh4d0x: ack
<grupo33> hfdvdljhh
<Khisanth> an_drew: oh and run "file foo.avi" and make sure it really is an avi
<grupo33> dgrkjhcsji
<grupo33> good buy
<grupo33> bgfzzhjjjjjjjjjjjm
<Myrtti> grupo33: quit it
<grupo33> silly
<grupo33> sit
<an_drew> Khisanth: I'm not at that machine right now to test it. But it is an avi that I know was created in windows movie maker, could that be part of the problem?
<grupo33> fucky
<woz> does ifconfig work differently in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Madpilot> glyph: asking dapper questions here should be OK, provided you sound like you know what you're talking about :P
<Sh4d0x> an_drew, nope, no .avi in bmp, but you should try vlc :)
<Khisanth> an_drew: certainly could
<Khisanth> an_drew: output in the terminal could be informative
<glyph> Madpilot: OK.  How does "WTF is up with dbus today" sound? :)
<Sh4d0x> coldburn, cus i got an internal infrared port on my notebook, it would be nice if i could get it working on ubuntu (don't want to switch to windoze to transfer a file)
<glyph> Madpilot: I've got a lot of experience running debian unstable, but I don't know what's different / what I should expect from an unstable ubuntu dist
<an_drew> Sh4d0x: I did try it in VLC and it didn't work.
<coldburn> Sh4dox: well instead of having you poking around in make menuconfig since you have never done that before I will check one of the stock kernels to see if that is built in lol, gimme a sec
<Sh4d0x> an_drew, do you have w32 codecs?
<topyli> glyph: you should expect it to be much more broken at times
<woz> coldburn, how will he learn if he never does it for a first time?
<Madpilot> glyph: I don't know either, I like my computer to run, so I stay away from the dev versions of Ubuntu... :)
<coldburn> woz: true that
<an_drew> Sh4d0x: yep, I can play WMV and pretty much anything else but this .avi file. Maybe I should try with a different .avi since these were made in Windows Movie Maker
<ssstormy> two questions
<ssstormy> #1:  phpmyadmin will not remove because it can't find "db_get"
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: what version of windows was movie maker with?
<woz> i think i've assigned my computer at least 10 ip's on the same interface on an internal network... is that bad?
<ssstormy> what package is that?  synaptic dosn't return anything that looks like db_get
<woz> and how do I get one of those ip's to show up in ifconfig?
<Steil> movie maker comes with XP
<an_drew> QQ_ghost: XP
<Sh4d0x> an_drew, uhu that can be a solution, or mayB the .avi file is damaged dunno, but normally vlc should do the trick :)
<glyph> Madpilot: Perhaps that is a lead-in to another question though.  Breezy was crashing for me almost daily on this hardware; I had done everything short of a forensic analysis to find something in the logs about what caused the crash, and there was nothing.  I upgraded to dapper to get the newer kernel, fearing that upgrading the kernel without doing the attendant fixes in userspace would hork my installation into unbootability
<Khisanth> an_drew: windows movie maker might have used a codec that neither of those can handle
<glyph> Ever heard of anyone running a dapper kernel with a breezy userland?
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: too bad... not too familiar with accessories in xp...
<ssstormy> also, what do I do about dependencies?  I built mysql and apache from source, so now synaptic wants to return the apache and mysql packages to my system
<ssstormy> cause it dosn't know about the source versions
<an_drew> Khisanth: Yes, I'm beginning to think that windows movie maker is the problem here
<redhook> how do I get ubuntu to mount ntfs partitions?
<woz> glyph, why would the kernel matter?
<an_drew> Khisanth Sh4d0x: thanks for the help
<coldburn> Sh4d0x: try going to this thread and following some of the links there.  Also you may want to search the ubuntu forums more, there is a wealth of info on them.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4015.html
<Sh4d0x> redhook, in the wiki pages you find a lot of info :)
<woz> (i'm used to gentoo where i would generally use whichever kernel version i like)
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: is it possible to export it to a .wmv/.mpg instead of avi?
<redhook> woz: thats what I use on my laptop
<Sh4d0x> an_drew: yw :)
<glyph> woz: When I say it "crashed", I mean the system would lock up tight, unpingable, completely at random... I had it narrowed down to "usually when I'm using the mouse"
<Sh4d0x> coldburn, thnx a lot
<glyph> woz: Might be the kernel, might be X, might be some bad hardware (but this is *brand new* hardware, that was extensively tested)
<coldburn> np
<redhook> woz: and you can compile your own kernel on any linux distro
<woz> interesting
<woz> redhook, yeah
<an_drew> QQ_ghost: yes, I suppose. Would I be able to do that in linux though if it can't recognize the .ave in the first place?
<ssstormy> is there any method to get synaptic to notice source installs I did myself?
<woz> does no one in this channel know anything about networking?
<glyph> woz: ubuntu provides various init scripts and initrd features that, if you want to have a kernel that plays nice with the hardware detection mojo that ubuntu provides, might screw up if you just build an obviously-configured kernel and install it yourself
<redhook> woz: what do you need to know?
<woz> redhook, trying to connect to a device over usb by using a driver that makes it look like a network device
<woz> except i can't get myself an ip on thet device
<redhook> woz: that makes no sense at all
<coldburn> Anyone try to install ubuntu on a raid0 with any success? I am about at the end of my rope lol
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: i meant go back to the xp machine and load the video and then "save as" .wmv or mpg
<woz> redhook, sorry?
<redhook> woz: should just pop up as a usb drive or device
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: would that be possible?
<woz> it is designed to pop up as a cdrom so that you can get the drivers from it
<redhook> woz: what is the device?
<an_drew> QQ_ghost: Yes, I suppose. Is there a good video editor for ubuntu?
<woz> www.projectblackdog.com
<Sh4d0x> guy's i'm off to school, c you there within 2 hours
<Sh4d0x> cheers
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: dunno...
<andres_> ANYONE with nVidia drivers working ( compiled from sources ) ??? - I downloaded the binary with Aptitude but works PAINFULLY Slow compared to Suse's Binary Version... Suggestions?
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: don't do much video these days
<an_drew> QQ_ghost: cool, I'll look around thanks for your help
<QQ_ghost> an_drew: wish i coulda helped more
<coldburn> andres_  I have the newest version of the nvidia drivers installed.
<redhook> woz: you might just be missing the ethernet over usb module
<anandaputra> when is Community council meeting?
<andres_> coldburn: from source or binary download from Ubuntu packages???
<woz> it looks like it's working though
<andres_> is it x86-64 ???
<woz> my dmesg | tail looks like someone's that got it working
<woz> but they used pump to get the network to work
<andres_> nVidia display drivers / for X86-64 really slow on Ubuntu
<woz> and when i run pump i get a weird error
<SweetestSavage> G'night
<glyph> woz: Wow, that device looks pretty amazing
<woz> failed to connect to localhost:bootpc: Operation now in progress
<woz> There might be another pump running!
<woz> Operation failed.
<woz> it works fine in windows
<coldburn> andres_  I downloaded the 8174 drivers from the nvidia site and installed them with the nvidia installer, there is a good guide on how to do that here..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074     use method 2
<woz> since when does a linux device work better with windows than in linux
<Madpilot> anandaputra: it's already happened today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/CC_2005-12-20
<redhook> woz: the faq says "    When plugged into a Windows XP host computer, an X server is automatically launched. This X server is configured to allow clients running on BlackDog to connect, thus allowing for access to the keyboard, video, and mouse functions. A similar process happens for Linux/x86, but requires some manual configuration for the USB device.
<woz> yeah... in windows you plug it in and you just wait for everything to pop up
<redhook> see the bottom, you need to configure it
<andres_> coldburn: thanks, ( and yes, when I said sources I ment the installer thing from nVidia / not the binary from ubuntu ehehe )
<coldburn> andres_ heh =)
<user1> \status
<redhook> woz: personally I wouldnt have bought that device since it lacks ethernet
<woz> but in linux, you have to configure the networking and such, so i'm following a tutorial someone wrote, but they use pump to configure the network and pump isn't working for me
<user1> \join #cantabria
<redhook> user1: /join
<woz> eh, even if i can't ever get it working in linux, it's still worth it
<robotgeek> woz: use dhclient
<woz> works so well in windows
<user1> \whois emmie
<woz> receive_packet failed on eth2: Network is down
<woz> DHCPDISCOVER on eth2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<woz> send_packet: Network is down
<woz> i get that error repeatedly
<anandaputra> which room community council meeting is held?
<robotgeek> anandaputra: the meeting was over about 12 hours ago
<robotgeek> anandaputra: in #ubuntu-meeting
<gn0me> Hey, can anyone do me a favour and tell me the name of the nvidia package?
<robotgeek> woz: try pulling your card out and try it again
<anandaputra> :o
<gn0me> I just switched video cards and I have no idea what it's called.
<robotgeek> anandaputra: new member and all
<coldburn> nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<gn0me> Thank you, sir.
<coldburn> np
<glyph> gn0me: nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings, and linux-restricted-modules appropriate to your kernel
<gn0me> I need to compile?
<woz> i'll try rebooting it and doing the dhclient first
<robotgeek> anandaputra: nevermind, i guess you can come back in 2 weeks time :)
<anandaputra> i thought that's 20.00 UTC = 3.00 PM Indonesia time
<anandaputra> argh...
<robotgeek> anandaputra: aghh, too bad
<coldburn> apt-get nvidia-glx should pull in restricted modules hehe, you don't need to compile unless you want the b=very latest drivers from nvidia, i believe the ones in the ubuntu repository are 7667
<woz> unikon, did you get my messeges?
<woz> unikon, said something about blocking unregistered users
<gn0me> Yeh, I tried to compile the latest ones but my GCC version was different than what the kernel is compiled in and it didn't let me. :-\
<redhook> robotgeek: he's using a usb device not a card
<redhook> robotgeek: miniature linux server
<andrewguy> Hey, I was wondering if you guys knew of a PPC distro of Ubuntu that would fix on a usb stick?
<robotgeek> gn0me: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<robotgeek> redhook: ? who
<woz> redhook, yeah... but it works on the same princible
<redhook> robotgeek: woz
<gn0me> robotgeek: Already got it.. how do I make it switch to that compiler?
<redhook> woz: that device is junkware btw
<gn0me> Rather than the 2.0
<Lukian> andrewguy: an 8GB usb stick? ;)
<gn0me> err.. 4.0
<redhook> woz: no server should be without ethernet
<robotgeek> gn0me: export CC=gcc-3.4, but you shouldn't need to do that
<jgrieves> export CC=gcc-3.4
<andrewguy> Lukian: really nothing that would fit on a 256?
<woz> redhook, it's not a server in that sense though
<Lukian> andrewguy: no idea..
<redhook> woz: then what is it, a gimped out pda?
<woz> redhook, yeah i guess you could call it that
<gn0me> Also, anyone know how to make a new xorg.conf?
<gn0me> I remember there was something that came with X, but I forget the command
<woz> redhook, honestly, my dad kept badgering me to give him a birthday list, so i told him i wanted one of these to play around with
<andrewguy> Lukian: damn, I'm using "Feather Linux" to boot on x86 platform, but I'm looking for a PPC mini distro for the other portion of the memory stick. I know Ubuntu has a PPC version and I was wondering if there was a slim lined one for usb sticks.
<woz> andrewguy, you should look at the debian version on the blackdog
<gn0me> holy crap it works, thank you guys so much for all your help
<gn0me> ubuntu for life. :)
<woz> andrewguy, it's a ppc based debian distro
<redhook> I'm out
<andrewguy> woz: isn't that proprietary ?
<coldburn> gnome: there is a step by step guide for doing that at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074    use method 2
<woz> it's linux
<woz> and it's a 400mhz ppc processor
<woz> it would probably need to be modified slightly
<woz> but they had to have gotten it from somewhere
* xota saluda!
<gn0me> coldburn: Already got it working.. I kind of understood the steps but the only problem was I only had terminals and used lynx to try and visit ubuntuforums wouldn't let me search.
<andrewguy> Woz: Do you know if it is available for download? I think you have to specifically buy the device if I understand there website crrectly.
<gn0me> coldburn: But thank you so much nonetheless. :D
<coldburn> np =)
<GingerDog> morning; If an init script blocks (i.e. waits for user input) why does GDM still start? Do the init scripts run in parallel to some extent?
<woz> uh... it's open source though
<andrewguy> http://www.projectblackdog.com/
<woz> http://download.projectblackdog.com/
<andres_> Oh yes I knew it - it is not supporting 3D acceleration - at least not working for X86-64 - rendering accel
<andres_> nVidia
<mamo555> hi to all
<andrewguy> Woz: yah it looks to big for a 256 memory stick, I'm already using 128mb of it for "Feather Linux" x86 distro.
<woz> how bout puppylinux?
<woz> or zipslack
<woz> do any of those have ppc versions?
<andrewguy> Woz: what I'm looking to do is have a bootable USB stick that will work on both x86 and ppc platform.
<andrewguy> Ummm, I don't believe puppylinux does but I'll check.
<ejofee> if a variable is "12.5", how can i tell bash i want to consider it numerical (integer, all right)
<woz> you might be able to do that with regex
<woz> ejofee, do you mean make it "12" or do you mean make it realize it's a number instead of a string?
<andrewguy> woz: fyi: after doing some googling looks like there might be a Fedora version usb bootable for PPC
<ejofee> woz: both (also i don't mind if it makes it the integer "12", as i also want to use this "feature" for returning "int($var)"-s
<woz> small enough though?
<ejofee> s/-s/-s\)/
<dooglus> ejofee: what do you want to do?
<Madpilot> with ln - symlinks - can you symlink something from / into ~ ?
<dooglus> Madpilot: of course.  you can link anything you like with symlinks
<dooglus> Madpilot: "ln -s /vmlinuz ~/kernel" for instance
<Madpilot> dooglus: thanks - there's some docs and stuff buried in / that I want to make more accessible
<dooglus> Madpilot: you can even link to things which don't exist if you want to:  "ln -s /this/is/a/made/up/directory ~/stupid-link" will work
<Madpilot> :P
<ejofee> dooglus: in a small bash script i am getting non-integer values from bc. i need to operate with them *under bash*, and i don't need them to be decimal-precise, as they are quite large, so it's no problem for me if bash detects them as integers... the problem is that bash doesn't even consider them numeric :(
<dooglus> ejofee: bc works with floating point numbers?
<dooglus> echo "25.0 / 2.0" | bc
<dooglus> 12
<dooglus> it looks like it's rounding to integers to me
<ejofee> dooglus: i think it does. why do you ask?
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to understand the differences between / what I have out of i386/586/686.  Could someone tell me based on my processor info?
<SWAT_work> Mornin' all. Did anyone test the newest nvidia driver (from site) with Breezy? (Is the memory leak gone?)
<SWAT_work> tonyyarusso, what's your processor?
<SWAT_work> for processors nowadays you need the i686 :)
<Madpilot> dooglus: ln -s is resursive, right? if I link to a directory, it'll include all the subdirectories & such?
<dooglus> ejofee: if all you want to do is throw away the '.' and anything after it, pipe the output of bc into "sed 's/[.] .*//'"
<dooglus> Madpilot: "ln -s" is much more stupid than that.  it really is just a textual thing.  that's why you can link to "/this/path/doesn't/exist"
<tonyyarusso> SWAT_work, "Intel Pentium M 1.86GHz at 768 MHz, Family 6, model 13, stepping 8, 2048 KB L2 cache" is what hardinfo says.
<dooglus> Madpilot: whether it's recursive or not is up to the application accessing the link
<SWAT_work> tonyyarusso, you need the 686 definately
<tonyyarusso> SWAT_work, And is there a summary explanation of what those numbers mean?
<demon71> can anyone help with a adept problem? When i go to install kplayer, it says there is a "break"
<tonyyarusso> SWAT_work, Thanks for that.
<Madpilot> dooglus: Nautilus and/or gnome-open - but I'll experiment and see what works ;)
<phr023n> i forgot the command to start gnome / kde from terminal, was it "startx --session gnome" or what?
<SWAT_work> tonyyarusso, it's common knowledge. If you don't know google it. 386 is for old cpu's, 686 for new ones and k7 for AMD etc.
<SWAT_work> tonyyarusso, np
<dooglus> phr023n: just "startx" should work I think
<phr023n> dooglus: to specify the wm
<phr023n> dooglus: cuz i have kde gnome and fluxbox
<dooglus> phr023n: maybe "startx -- gnome_session" then?
<dooglus> phr023n: but I think it should default to something reasonable
<tonyyarusso> SWAT_work, So, now wouldn't the Ubuntu installer have been able to figure that out?  I ended up with the 2.6.12-9-386 kernel; shouldn't that be different then?
<flgr\> sorry, this is probably a frequently asked question, but how is the Java plugin for Firefox installed the right way?
<ejofee> dooglus: i have *thousands* of trivial calculations (in a loop) and i need speed. this is the very reason i want to use simple bash calculations, as they are *WAY* much faster than bc (which is more than twice as fast as awk (which is more than three times as fast as "python -c <operation>"))... so i think sed may be an intruder. i am hoping i can find a more "direct" bash implementation, rather than using a workaround (sed)
<flgr\> plugin finder doesn't do anything but showing the plugin and I can't seem to find a package for it in Synaptic...
<dooglus> ejofee: ok, there's the weird ## thingy - let me check
<phr023n> so i dont have to specify in rc.conf
<hmpedersen> I seem to have broken my Synaptic somehow..
<ejofee> dooglus: thank you very much
<tonyyarusso> flgr\: You'll either have to install Java from Sun yourself, use the previous version debian package in universe(?), or the PLF deb, and then depending on your FF, it will either work or you'll need to make a symbolic link to it.
<dooglus> ejofee: this is what I mean:
<dooglus> (dapper) chris@chrislap:~$ X=12.500001
<dooglus> (dapper) chris@chrislap:~$ echo ${X%%.*}
<dooglus> 12
<hmpedersen> Any way to fix synaptic if its broken?
<dooglus> %% is internal to bash, so will be a lot faster than invoking sed
<ejofee> thanks a lot, dooglus
<ejofee> dooglus: right, that's what i wanted
<flgr\> tonyyarusso, ah, do you have the package name?
<dooglus> ejofee: although I would say, if you want something to run fast, you really shouldn't be using bash!
<tonyyarusso> hmpedersen: Broken how?  I'm having trouble with a few of the repos right now, and a bunch of people were yesterday; some of them have been offline.
<flgr\> I tried searching for Java, but I haven't found anything relevant in the list of results just yet
<robotgeek> how do i show all the enviromental variables in bash?
<frosty> Hi all, I have installed XMMS but when I run a music file through it I do not hear anything at all, but I get sound from other sources, anyone know how to fix this?
<hmpedersen> Im not talking repos.. Im talking: Synaptic will not open.. Updating can not be done
<tonyyarusso> flgr\: Of those options: 1) it's a tar.gz from Sun, 2) j2re1.4, 3) j2re1.5.
<flgr\> thanks!
<ejofee> dooglus: well... it began as a simple bash script... i might be considering to perform the calculations in c
<dooglus> flgr\: I'd suggest installing package 'j2re1.4' if 1.4 is new enough for you
<flgr\> will do, thank you
<dooglus> ejofee: also, *thousands* of calculations isn't a lot with today's processors.  I would expect bash can do 1000 calculations in a second
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there a free way to gain a Transgaming Account?
<dooglus> ejofee: do you know about bash's built in arithmetic?
<unikon> hey im setting up ubuntu  right nowww and what is the best video mode for a 15 inch monitor
<dooglus> ejofee: I just reread what you wrote.  you do know about them :)
<ejofee> dooglus: not more than simple $((<operations>)).
<ejofee> dooglus :)
<AMCDeathKnight> hi
<dooglus> ejofee: you don't need the $ - you can just write   ((x = x*2))   on a line of its own
<ejofee> dooglus: i mean, i don't think bash supports any thing more than this
<soundray> ejofee, I missed the beginning of the conversation - what are you calculating in bash?
<hmpedersen> Is there any way to fix a broken package, when the package broken is the one that fixes the broken packages?
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there a free way I can get a Transgaming account?
<sethk> hmpedersen, are you serious?
<dooglus> hmpedersen: which package?
<SWAT_work> AMCDeathKnight, yeah, bug it (with money)
<hmpedersen> I found a way to fix synaptic.. But that includes installing a new synaptic, and i cant do that, as synaptic is broken, and i cant get the dependencies..
<hmpedersen> AMCDeathKnight: No
<sethk> hmpedersen, install it from source, and use the source version to reinstall the package version
<dooglus> hmpedersen: you can install packages using apt-get - you don't need synaptic at all.
<AMCDeathKnight> Darn ok my friend installed Cedega for me but I need a transgaming account to install World of Warcraft on Linux
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so I have kernel 2.6.12-9-386 currently, but apparently should have the 686 one, and if I was going to change it anyway, maybe it would make sense to get 2.6.12-10-686 while I'm at it.  Should I do that?
<soundray> hmpedersen, you can download the dependency packages and install them with dpkg -i
<hmpedersen> dooglus, and when apt-get doesnt seem to know the dependencies?
<ejofee> soundray: i want to calculate any output of bc (since bash's simple operations are much faster), but bash doesn't recognize decimal variables as numeric. i don't care about the decimal places anyway, so i thought i could get bash recognize at least the integer part
<dooglus> hmpedersen: apt-get knows dependancies just as well as synaptic knows them
<hmpedersen> dooglus, must be why it refuses to install them
<AMCDeathKnight> How cna I change what people see when they connect to my computer thruogh SSH? as in a Welcome message or something
<soundray> ejofee, you mean it mistakes them for octal or something like that?
<ejofee> soundray: but i don't want to use sed for this... i prefer something bash-internal, for speed
<frosty> Anyone help me with XMMS? I have had this problem before but I cannot remember how I fixed it.  I have soundblaster 5.1 and I am getting no sound, but I do get sound from other programs
<dooglus> hmpedersen: but if they're both broken, use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to chase down the dependancies and download the .deb files and use "sudo dpkg -i <.deb file>" to install them
<sethk> dooglus, he means he has a circular dependency that can't be resolved.
<sethk> dooglus, from his perspective synaptic + apt-get is a single unit
<sethk> dooglus, he's not saying that he specifically has a problem with the gui wrapper
<AMCDeathKnight> How cna I change what people see when they connect to my computer thruogh SSH? as in a Welcome message or something
<ejofee> soundray: no... i want bash to consider "12.3" numerical (no problem if it will trim it to the integer "12")
<phanter> I always have tp type: "sudo mount //10.0.0.4/aegee /home/patrick/Wolga -o username=USER,password=PASS,dmask=777,fmask=777" , is there a way to automount this?
<sethk> AMCDeathKnight, grep the files for whatever string you see, and that should find the file that contains the string.  then just change the string.
<sethk> phanter, add a line with the options to /etc/fstab, then you'll be able to do:  sudo mount /home/patrick/Wolga
<AMCDeathKnight> k
<sethk> phanter, it will mount at boot time as well, unless you specify noauto in fstab
<AMCDeathKnight> Can you give me an easier way as: grep chevron command is going to take ages. Doesnt anyone know where I can change the welcome message for those who SSH into my machine?
<hmpedersen> dooglus, the dependencies doesnt exist on the site, it appears.. Unless ofcourse they are called something else..
<hmpedersen> libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11
<hmpedersen>  , libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2)
<hmpedersen>  and libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4)
<hmpedersen> why did xchat break up 1 line into 3?
<phanter> What filesystemtype should I use for a Sambar mount?
<SWAT_work> phanter, huh?
<SWAT_work> smbfs
<SWAT_work> phanter, have a special command to mount a samba share, and you don't need to specify a fs type
<hmpedersen> Hmm..
<hmpedersen> Synaptic fixed.. Seems the one i had was 0.57.6+b1....
<hmpedersen> however that happened, i do not know..
<dooglus> phanter: I'd suggest "cifs" instead of "smbfs".  it works with big files.
<__steve__> hey all, is there a dapper-specific channel?
<dooglus> I don't think so __steve__
<__steve__> then, would anyone care to help me troubleshoot my wireless (after upgrading to Dapper - not recommended)?
<robotgeek> __steve__: what card? was it working before?
<dooglus> __steve__: I'd like to, but don't think I can.  If it was working before but isn't after, it's probably a bug in dapper.
<__steve__> robotgeek, yes, it was working "out of the box" before.  it's an RT2500 card.
<hmpedersen> dooglus, thanx..
<dooglus> I see "vino-session" in my GNOME session, but can't find "vino-session" anywhere on my filesystem - so what does it run?  vino works fine, so I guess it runs something
<robotgeek> __steve__: hmm,
<robotgeek> __steve__: i have one of those, lemme see if dapper has drivers
<sethk> dooglus, do ps auxww | grep vino
<__steve__> robotgeek,, I noticed that dapper has rt2500 and rt2500-source packages, so I installed them.
<robotgeek> __steve__: can you change your nick, it's exceedingly difficult to type :)
<hmpedersen> dooglus, vino has got to do with VNC
<dooglus> sethk: I would, but I'm not in GNOME right now (hence wanting to find the script that starts vino, so I can run it in XFCE)
<ssstormy> how do I force dpkg removal?
<ssstormy> dpkg --force-auto-select
<ssstormy> then what?
<dooglus> hmpedersen: I know.  I'd like to know how GNOME starts it, so I can do the same in XFCE
<robotgeek> stv: thanks
<robotgeek> moment
<hmpedersen> hmm
<sethk> dooglus, then I would search the file system for files with vino in the name.
<stv> robotgeek, np :)
<soundray> ejofee, look at this: a=12.3 ; b=$(expr index $a \.) ; c=$[$b-1]  ; d=0 ; echo $c ; e=${a:d:c} ; echo $e
<gn0me> Hey, another question, how do I remove the existing fglrx package.. I keep getting an error: mismatch on divert-to
<hmpedersen> hmm.. well.. its time for me to take the router offline so get it back to the shop.. when it stopped working, he gave me a new router.. with the old manual and the -old- antenna from the old router.. Which means, i have no wireless
<stv> robotgeek, so I have a device, and it shows up w/ iwconfig, and I can set essid and wep key, but I can't get any signal.  :(
<ejofee> soundray: thank you
<robotgeek> stv: lsmod | grep rt2500
<soundray> ejofee, using http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN17078
<dooglus> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5990
<stv> robotgeek,  rt2500                173668  1
<dooglus> soundray: he wants *fast*.  spawning "expr" for each sum isn't fast, is it?
<robotgeek> stv: if you can't get a signal, try sudo rmmod rt2500, remove card
<hmpedersen> Hey.. does anyone know if there are actual linux drivers for netr8180 wireless card?
<stv> robotgeek, err.. it's a pci card.  but I can rmmod
<robotgeek> stv: i tht pcmcia card, sorry
<soundray> dooglus, maybe - I wasn't focussing on "fast", I was focussing on "do it in bash"...
<dooglus> soundray: 'expr' isn't "in bash" though
<ena> salut
<ena> sa fart
<stv> robotgeek, after rmmod'ing, what should I do?
<robotgeek> stv: hmm, load it back in again :) sudo modprobe rt2500
<robotgeek> stv: then iwconfig essid "essid" wep etc
<soundray> dooglus, okay, I'll take it all back :(
<robotgeek> stv: and try again
<stv> robotgeek, ok.  I'll let you know.  :)
<dooglus> soundray: did you see "%%" in bash?  that'll do it quickly:   X=123.456; echo ${X%%.*}
<stv> robotgeek,  Link Quality=0/100
<robotgeek> stv: you don't have wep or anything setup, right?
<unikon> ive got a question after you login in with  user and password  this text comes up username@ubuntu:~$ what  should be typed in that area
<cafuego> unikon: Anything at all. Normally commands.
<stv> robotgeek, i have wep
<robotgeek> stv: and i was working before dapper, so probably a bug somewhere
<soundray> dooglus, tell ejofee
<soundray> dooglus, nice one
<darkness> Hi, i have apche set up (PHP and Mysql on it too), which i can connect easily too just by typing localhost into my browser. How can other people veiw the files in the apache2 server on my computer?
<stv> robotgeek,  yes, it was working fine in breezy.  where oh WHERE could the bug be?  I must work around it....
<cafuego> darkness: they will need your hostname or IP address
<robotgeek> stv: did you try compiling from source?
<darkness> Cafuego, I have tried putting my ip address into the browser and it comes up saying i need a user name and password to get into my dlink moderm.
<stv> robotgeek, I did for the rt2500-source package.  but not for the kernel.
<phanter> How will "dmask=777,fmask=777" be in octal?
<dooglus> soundray: I already told him - and I think he understood...
<dooglus> phanter: that *is* octal
<robotgeek> stv: i mean from the site itself, there's a wiki page on howto compile
<cafuego> darkness: Then you need to set up the d-link modem to forward tcp port 80 to the internal IP of your Linux machine.
<soundray> dooglus, okay, I must have missed it.
<xerxes1358> Hi
<darkness> cafuego, how do I do that?
<phanter> dooglus, I get the error: "WARNING: 'dmask' not expressed in octal."
<stv> robotgeek, you mean the serialmonkey source from the directions on their site?
<cafuego> darkness: Log in to the modem web interface, find out where to configure forwarding, enable it...
<robotgeek> stv: yes, try that
<sethk> you need to put a zero in front of an octal number, as in 0777
<dooglus> phanter: you might want to take those values away from '777' though - try 000 instead
<stv> robotgeek, ok, well, I'll probably be going to sleep soon, i think.  maybe tomorrow.
<stv> robotgeek, thanks for your help!
<xerxes1358> He guys I have a question: If I download ubuntu live cd for the mac Can I start ubuntu from cd / dvd and when I am once logged in pull the ubuntu DVD out and burn another DVD ? (I dont think it can be done but I ask anyway)
<darkness> Cafuego, I'm completely knew to Ubuntu and trying to set up a server. How do i log into a interface?
<robotgeek> stv: no problem
<cafuego> xerxes1358: Nope
<cafuego> darkness: That depends entirely on the modem.
<cafuego> darkness: You'll need the username/password to admin it.
<darkness> Cafuego: it's a D-link DSL-302G. And i have the username and password
<phanter> Now I get the error: "WARNING: CIFS mount option 'dmask' is deprecated. Use 'dir_mode' instead."
<cafuego> darkness: Well, the interface is proprietary, so I have no idea what it looks like. Just see if you can find anything about connection forwarding
<darkness> Cafuego, but how am i supposed to fine the interface. I got a disk for it but it only works on windows, and i don't need it to connect to the net anyway...
<AMCDeathKnight> Where can I get point2player
<AMCDeathKnight> *play
<tonyyarusso> Do we know anything about when all of the repositories might be back online?
<hmpedersen> AMCDeathKnight Why don't you just signup for a transgaming account? Its only $5 a month..
<AMCDeathKnight> WineX isnt in Apt-get if it is what repositories am I missing?
<AMCDeathKnight> point2play is free isnt it?
<gn0me> I seem to have killed my mouse. :-(
<hmpedersen> AMCDeathKnight, No.. Its a part of Cedega now.. If you don't want to pay for it, then dont use it.. Find another way
<AMCDeathKnight> vw
<AMCDeathKnight> What kind of support does Ubuntu have for ipod videos?
<hmpedersen> Sorry.. But i see many people comaplining about not being able to find a working copy of cedega.. Just pay, or dont use..
<willii> hello all
<SWAT_work> I'm also a paying customer for Cedega :D
<SWAT_work> and I like it :)
<dave> hi
<AMCDeathKnight> hi
<SWAT_work> Cedega is still less evil than Microsoft and has better image quality than wine
<AMCDeathKnight> Does anyone know where a list of all the repositories are? Im stick of how little apt=get offers me at the moment
<willii> I connect to my home box via ssh from another linux box how can I use a gui from a ssh login
<willii> for example xemacs
<darkness> does anyoen know how to enabled port forwarding (port 80) on a d-link 302g modem?
<phanter> Now I get the error: "WARNING: CIFS mount option 'dmask' is deprecated. Use 'dir_mode' instead."
<sethk> phanter, that's not an error
<sethk> phanter, it's a WARNING.  meaning you can probably ignore it.
<phanter> sethk, not really because I do not have an rights in that folder nowa
<sethk> phanter, if so, it has absolutely nothing to do with that message
<sethk> phanter, if the value is wrong, fix it, but it isn't complaining about the value
<phanter> oke, than I still have problems with the octal numbers
<CioN> hey how do I rip DVd with ubuntu?
<ssstormy> install AcidRip
<AMCDeathKnight> Does anyone know where a list of all the repositories are? Im stick of how little apt=get offers me at the moment
<plasmoduck[a] > !tell CioN about search
<sethk> phanter, which I explained to you.  the first digit has to be 0
<ssstormy> there is a way to build a .deb package from my own source compile?
<sethk> phanter, as in 0777
<CioN> and the i can just burn?
<ssstormy> CioN, yeah, the image it makes you should be able to burn
<ssstormy> but
<phanter> I now have: "username=USER,password=PASS,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777" in my fstab as options, but I still do not have any rights
<ssstormy> if all you want is a copy
<plasmoduck[a] > AMCDeathKnight, uncomment the other sources in /etc/apt/sources.list or apt-get.org
<ssstormy> dd if=/DVDromdrive of=~/DVDimage.iso
<sethk> phanter, I've never seen any docs with user names.  I've seen uid and gid.  what are you mounting?
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks
<AMCDeathKnight> I want to know how to RIP DVDs into 700 meg AVi files in Ubuntu
<andy108> hell all
<knubbe> is there a gui for creating ssh-tunnels?
<AMCDeathKnight> hi
<cafuego> gui?
<AMCDeathKnight> Graphical User Interface
<robotgeek> kinda ironic :)
<cafuego> ssh -L localport:remotehost:remoteport user@host
<AMCDeathKnight> Usually refers too what you see and hear on a computer
<andy108> how to run xemacs from a remote login from a linux box to another linux ubuntu box
* cafuego thwaps AMCDeathKnight 
<AMCDeathKnight> ?
<cafuego> andy108: Best way is you do it via ssh.
<andy108> remote as in ssh
<cafuego> andy108: ssh -C -X user@remotehost; xemacs
<dooglus> cafuego: that would run it locally.  I think you want to leave out the ';'
<andy108> yes thankyou but as well as command line is it possible to use xemacs sorry not very clear
<darkness> HEy, I'm on my modem interface (i did this by typing 10.1.1.1 into my browser), and then i went to network setup, the add so i can host a website from my computer. a little pop up came up telling me to fill in some information about nat rules setup or something. What the hell do i do?
<cafuego> dooglus: I intend that as command pause, until there's a remote shell ;-)
<darkness> I just want to be able to have people access a few webpages!
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there away I can get my machine to turn itself on and boot into Ubuntu automaticlly at a certain time; run apt-get update then once that is finished and updated shut itself down?
<docta_v> andy108: X11 forwarding...time to read the manual
<dooglus> cafuego: no need.  ssh takes an optional 'command' argument
<cafuego> dooglus: Yeah... but no filename tab completion that way.
<cafuego> I suppose emacs has that built-in, but I don't use emacs.
<Myrtti> darkness: seems like a good time to read your modems manual
<dooglus> cafuego: depends how you have your completion set up.  it's possible to have bash connect to the remote host to get its completions
<andy108> give me the url of the manual please
<cafuego> dooglus: sloooowness :-)
<dooglus> cafuego: yes.
<cafuego> andy108: 'man ssh'
<andy108> not man X11
<AMCDeathKnight> darkness: Should only need to put the port into Single and Public POrt and the IP address of your internal IP
<AMCDeathKnight> darkness: Ignore the NAT stuff you shouldnt need to touch it
<dooglus> andy108: all you need to do is "ssh -X user@host xemacs"
<cafuego> dooglus: the -C should speed it up a tad
<hmpedersen> AMCDeathKnight, I have no idea, what you are trying to do.. Why would you want you computer to automatically boot, update, then shutdown?
<dooglus> cafuego: possibly.  it depends whether the bottleneck is in the CPU or the network
<cafuego> You can also pick a fatser-than-default cipher
<AMCDeathKnight> if I am away from my computer so it stays updated instead of comming back and running all the entir eupdates
<hmpedersen> AMCDeathKnight, I've never heard of that.. And Im pretty sure, its not possible.. Unless you have another computer nearby that sends a boot signal to it over lan.. (it must be on all the time)
<andy108> sory for being a dummy but as in ssh -X root@ipaddress xemacs
<tonyyarusso> AMCDeathKnight, I've never tried it, but I think you can set a boot time/date in some BIOS menus, and then once it's up, cron could do the update and shutdown.  Others, true?
<dooglus> andy108: if you use "xemacs -nw" it will run in a terminal rather than as an X Window.  that will speed things up enormously
<cafuego> andy108: pretty much, yes
<AMCDeathKnight> hmm
<docta_v> doesn't xemacs have remote file editing capabilities anyway?
<andy108> thanks the -nw command comes after xemacs
<dooglus> docta_v: it does, yes.  very nice ones too
<docta_v> yea...seems like he should be using that stuff then
<hmpedersen> gotta go.. may the penguin be with you all..
<hmpedersen> Allways
<PerraS> hi all. when  i tried to install kubuntu the installation stops after have found my cd rom. now i see a blue screen with a white border where i can write
<dooglus> andy108: if you're using "-nw" then there's no need for the "-X".  the "-X" is only needed if the remote application is going to make some X Windows.
<dooglus> andy108: you know about "tramp" in XEmacs?  for remote site editing?
<andy108> ok thanks douglus
<andy108> and cafuego
<andy108> no I do not
<dooglus> andy108: in XEmacs, type C-x C-f as if you were about to visit a local file
<dooglus> andy108: but instead of a local filename, type /scp:username@hostname.com:/path/to/file
<dooglus> andy108: it will use scp to get the file from the remote box, let you edit it locally, and then, when you save the buffer, it will write it back to the remote machine
<andy108> thanks I will write that down
<dooglus> andy108: possibly "ssh" is better than "scp" at the beginning.  I'm not sure.  They both work for me, but scp seems to make a new connection each time, whereas the ssh connection persists
<PerraS> does any1 has the time to help me with the basic installation
<andy108> scp how to find in ubuntu is it installed as a command at base
<dooglus> andy108: by the way, I use GNU Emacs, not XEmacs.  I think they're similar enough that this will work the same for both, but I'm not sure.
<cafuego> andy108: it is.
<kimjuik> in starting FireFox, libXt.so loading error..-_-;;; why do this?
<cafuego> kimjuik: Not a packaged firefox but a downloaded one, missing required libs.
<cafuego> Ergo, use 1.0.7
<Madpilot> later, everyone
<kimjuik> what packag should I download for getting libXt.so ????
<cafuego> kimjuik: 'sudo apt-get install firefox' will get all that's required.
<kimjuik> cafuego : thanx
<kimjuik> cafuego : ...my firefox package is new version, so no one is loaded...
<sense> sry
<cafuego> omg :-)
<andy108> scp how to find in ubuntu is it installed as a command at base please
<cafuego> andy108: scp is installed by default.
<andy108> how is it diffrent to ssh -ie more options
<royce> since I set up my internal wireless card with ndiswrapper startup takes a considerable amount of time "configuring network interfaces", can this be bypassed or sped up, it takes an especially long time if I am at a different location than when the system was shut down, and fails if the new network is encrypted
<cafuego> andy108: scp is part of ssh. it's for copying files.
<cafuego> andy108: 'man scp' explains.
<andy108> ok I will read the man page
<gn0me> Anyone know how I can force fglrx package to remove .. it like stops with errors every time
<royce> when I setup ndiswrapper I used the wiki found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper how can I tell if I am using the latest ndiswrapper
<andy108> what if I am on a network and I want to chmod all my directories so only alone have access
<administrador> mijmnijknkjn
<administrador> hola
<administrador> espaoles??
<administrador> kpullos
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<renedox> andy108: man chmod
<gn0me> #ubuntu-es
<administrador> fuck you
<gn0me> haha.
<cafuego> So you speak english after all, eh?
<gn0me> So much anger.
<cafuego> Must be coz he keeps getting told to find somewhere else to spam.
<andy108> ok yes thanks and last some good software for unencrypted wireless networks single user
<robotgeek> andy108: you found one, or are you looking for one
<royce> how can I tell what version of ndiswrapper I am using
<robotgeek> andy108: hmm, i scrolled up :)
<royce> since I set up my internal wireless card with ndiswrapper startup takes a considerable amount of time "configuring network interfaces", can this be bypassed or sped up, it takes an especially long time if I am at a different location than when the system was shut down, and fails if the new network is encrypted
<robotgeek> royce: edit out the lines auto wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<robotgeek> royce: or better, comment it :)
<royce> robotgeek: explain comment it, is that the two //
<benplaut> anyone here know about configuring grub?
<robotgeek> royce: no, #
<andy108> looking for one
<royce> k
<robotgeek> andy108: for managing wireless networks? try network-manager/gtk-wifi/wifi-radar
<tonyyarusso> benplaut: For some things.
<andy108> robotgeek  -lokking for one
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, well, i have breezy / on hda7, just installed gentoo with a /boot partition on hda1, and gentoo / on hda3. i copied my previous grub entries from using hda7 to boot, but now it can't find the images
<benplaut> any suggestions?
<royce> robotgeek: will I still have wireless access once I enter x?
<robotgeek> royce: no, you'll have to bring it up after you start x
<andy108> cnnot seem to find network manager
<silverton> system->administration->networking
<renedox> can someone please give me a fix to this error?
<renedox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5992
<tonyyarusso> benplaut: Let me just make sure I'm following: Your current grub entries on on the gentoo /boot (hda1)?
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, yeah, and they show up when booting
<tonyyarusso> benplaut: And is grub on the MBR, /boot, or both chainloading?
<seniorsepia> Anyone know how I can configure connection to L2TP IpSec VPN Server in Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> benplaut: So the menu looks right, but none of the entries work?
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, could you check my entry?
<tonyyarusso> benplaut: I can try.
<_newbie_> Does somebody know how to change the primary language in OpenOffice2? (Tools -> Language dosen't work)
<benplaut> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tonyyarusso> benplaut: I know with Ubuntu you can run the install CD again and reinstall grub after changes to have it auto-detect; does gentoo's disk have that capability?
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, probably not... it's quite minimalist
<ToR911> how do i change my enviorment variable CC to GCC ver 3.4.5?
<benplaut> tonyyarusso,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5993
<ToR911> i have gcc 3.4.5 installed
<renedox> someone help me with this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5992
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, also, do you mean using the install CD in resue mode?
<bimberi> renedox: you have duplicate entries in your sources.list file - you could either put it on a pastebin for us to look at or get a fresh one ...
<bimberi> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, All right then, let's see the entry.
<benplaut> thanks
<royce> robotgeek: I put in the comment infront of the wlan line, now it takes a long time bring up network interfaces, I can remember the exact message, it took quite some time to fail and move on
<robotgeek> royce: maybe even your ethernet connection?
<royce> comment both of them
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, I think it's something like that, I've never tried the rescue myself, only been told it can be done.  I'll find out though, because I have to do just that on another computer later this week or next.
<renedox> bimberi: where are the duplicates? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5994
<ToR911> how do i change my enviorment variable CC to GCC ver 3.4.5?
<renedox> bimberi: oh never mind, I see it
<renedox> bimberi: lol, thanks
* bimberi leans on the backspace key :P
<bimberi> renedox: np :)
<royce> how can I tell what version of ndiswrapper I'm using
<robotgeek> ToR911: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<bimberi> ToR911: export CC=gcc-3.4
* bimberi is lazy
<robotgeek> royce: ndiswrapper --version doesn't work?
<ToR911> ty
<royce> robotgeek: thanx, does --version work for most any package
<robotgeek> royce: mostly, yes
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, You'll have to bear with me here for a moment for reading your entry; I have 7 tabs open (and loading) on a 14.4k connection :(
<ToR911> where is the GCC 3.4 include files kept at?
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, no problem, i've been up all night, and will be staying up all morning, anyway :P
<royce> robotgeek: that provided me with some usage information, but no version info
<robotgeek> royce: ndiswrapper --help , it must have some command for version in there
<knubbe> is there a way to see which ports i have open?
<knubbe> (for outgoing connections)
<knubbe> cause im trying to tunnel mysql from a remote machine, but i cant connect
<renedox> bimberi: now I have this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5995
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, It doesn't look like these partition numbers match up...
<benplaut> ?
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, For instance, the gentoo entry says (hd0,0), but you said it was on 3.
<benplaut> that's odd :/
<benplaut> considering Gentoo is the only one that will boot :/
<benplaut> oooooooohhhhhhhhhh
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, Now that is confusing.
<benplaut> am i running into chainloading...?
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, Quite possibly.  Where's grub installed?
<benplaut> hda1
<benplaut> 32mb ext3
<benplaut> primary, of course
<bimberi> renedox: hm, and that's when you run apt-get update?
<renedox> bimberi: yeah
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, (All of it's locations...)
<benplaut> oh
<benplaut> wait, i figured it out
<benplaut> (hd0,7) is hda8, not hda6!!
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, Oh?
<bimberi> renedox: retry and see if it happens again
<benplaut> my breezy / is on hda6 :P
<renedox> bimberi: ok, retrying
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, (Part of what I was wondering is what's on the MBR?)
<renedox> bimberi: oh weird, it's fine now :|
<benplaut> tonyyarusso, if it works, i don't care... brb, i g2g see if it works :P
<bimberi> renedox: yeah, from what i've read that 'just happens' sometimes :|
<ToR911> Where do the C headers that match my kernels stored at?
<renedox> bimberi: oh ok, hm.. weird.
<renedox> bimberi: well, thanks for your help again :)
<bimberi> renedox: np :)
<dallows> some aplication 'kacpid' uses all cpu time :-( Can anyone help me ? PLZ PLZ
<tonyyarusso> benplaut, All right!  Good luck.
<benplaut> thanks :)
<ToR911> Where do the C headers that match my kernels stored at?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows where can I find the Xdefaults o ubuntu gnome or the Xresources?
<dallows> Can someone help me how to boot kernel without acpi ?
<frosty> hi all, any way t oget firefox 1.5 working ?
<ejofee> what do you folks think about fwbuilder?
<ZC> anyone can help about NDPS?
<Ng> frosty: see the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell frosty  about firefox1.5
<ejofee> !firewall
<ubotu> firewall is, like, totally, Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<frosty> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw frosty
<tonyyarusso> frosty: btw, I was able to do it with those instructions, with the only issue being symlinks for plugins.  It's pretty nice.
* gnomefreak wasnt able to use them either but people have i guess thats why its there :(
<frosty> Anyone else here use Screem?
<ejofee> !firestarter
<ubotu> [firestarter]  Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<gnomefreak> nope sorry frosty  but if they have templates i just might ;)
<bimberi> dallows: add "pci=noacpi" to the kernel lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst (and the '# kopt'  line if you want it to apply to kernel updates)
<frosty> I am new to linux, but it would appear as I am unable to ciew most text and font formating in linux...
<frosty> or rather, in firefox
<Kaiser_Away> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Kaiser_Away
<frosty> view that is, sorry, getting late
<gnomefreak> frosty, 1.5 or 1.0.7?
<frosty> 1.0.7, I was hoping that was the issue.
<dallows> bimberi: I ll try thx
<frosty> alot of CSS just doesn't seem to work
<gnomefreak> sorry i have heard of some bugs in 1.5 for linux but not 1.0.7
<bimberi> dallows: np, hope it helps :)
<frosty> hmm, well, thanks guys, take care
<gnomefreak> bimberi,  cant you turn off pci in bios?
<yatesy> gnomefreak: that doesn't make sense
<gnomefreak> yatesy, what doesnt?
<yatesy> never mind, it could make sense :)
<ZC> i need help about novell printing... :(
<bimberi> gnomefreak: good question, i guess some bios' might have that option
<dallows> bimberi: because I read that the kacpid can be stopped, when Ill boot kernel without acpi.. kacpid uses all my cpu all the time..
<frosty> I dunno what happened to that link, how do I get ubotu to serve me again?
<gnomefreak> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<frosty> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<spola> can i install ubuntu on a laptop with a busted cd-rom drive ? like do a net-install or maybe something like gentoo/LFS does ? I can boot from floppies, and i have knoppix installed (i know). can i turn knoppix into ubuntu by changing my sources.list or is that guarenteed to bork everything?
<gnomefreak> !netinstall
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<gnomefreak> ty bimberi
<bimberi> spola: lots of options there ^^^
<bimberi> gnomefreak: np :)
<spola> bimberi, can you help me out ?
<spola> oh wait i didnt see that link was for me lol
<bimberi> spola: probably not - apart from the link :)
<Inf3ctedFx> doesn anyone knows a website where show how to make the aterm transparent?
<Cica> hi,  have a question
<Cica> what are system requirements for Ubuntu distro?
<Ng> Inf3ctedFx: have you read aterm's man page?
<Inf3ctedFx> the same one for any linux distro
<Inf3ctedFx> yes Ng  and is really confusing to me
<Ng> Inf3ctedFx: ok, then have you tried googling for, say, "aterm transparent"?
<Ng> Inf3ctedFx: if you do, the first result will probably be what you want :)
<Ng> -probably :)
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm on it Ng  the problem is every path they post the ater always have the scroll bar there
<Inf3ctedFx> I remember I use to have a website it show everyting pretty good and someone from here gave it to me
<Cica> I wanted to run installation on an old machine 195MHz #@ MB ram
<Cica> and it had crushed
<Cica> several times
<bimberi> Cica - how much RAM? and Disk?
<Cica> 32 ram
<Cica> 1,18GB disk
<Ng> Inf3ctedFx: you want to hide the scrollbar? the man page says -sb hides it
<deFrysk> #@ = 32 with shift
<Cica> 195 pentiom mmx
<bimberi> deFrysk: tks - just making sure :)
<Inf3ctedFx> Ng:  yes actually what I want it is desapeer the scrollbar
<Kaiser_Away> Cica: you want about a 500 with 128mb RAM or more
<Kaiser_Away> you can run it with less, but it's not so nice
<tonyyarusso> Is there an option for locate to make it include hidden files?  I couldn't find anything in the man page.
<Ng> Inf3ctedFx: sorry, not -sb, +sb :)
<bimberi> Cica: you could try a server install first, then try a lightweight DE like fluxbox (or xfce?)
<Inf3ctedFx> ok thx Ng
<Ng> tonyyarusso: hidden files?
<Ng> tonyyarusso: such as?
<tonyyarusso> Ng: .Xmodmap
<Ng> tonyyarusso: it will index them, there just are no files called that by default
<Cica> hm, there was always a problem with installation of firware
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Oh?
<Cica> it had crashed there
<tonyyarusso> Ng: I thought I had seen it before...
<Ng> tonyyarusso: try "locate .bashrc" and you'll see it includes . files :)
<Inf3ctedFx> Ng: thx really now the last touch is how to hide the borders?
<Cica> have no clue what it could mean, cause im not that keen in linux...
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Very true.
<tonyyarusso> Ng: All right, so I'm just crazy.
<Kaiser_Away> Cica: ubutnu will not install on a box with less then 64MB of RAM IIRC
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Do you know what file has keybindings in it then?
<Ng> Inf3ctedFx: no idea, I suggest googling ;)
<Inf3ctedFx> ok thx anyway
<Ng> tonyyarusso: you can create a .Xmodmap in your home directory if you want, but it's not really keybindings so much as keymappings afaik
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Oh, okay.  (Trying to follow someone else's instructions for something...)
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Thanks.
<Ng> np
<Cica> ok, finally I foun it o the ubuntu page
<Cica> btw. it is terrible
<Cica> hodge poddge
<Cica> I'll switch to slackware
<Cica> there are less system requirements
<unikon> im having an issue with the login portion of the breezy distro where it says username@ububtu
<tonyyarusso> Can I set keyboard shortcuts for Firefox 1.5?  (for forward and back, specifically)
<unikon> anyidea what i should type in
<alpunk> I need a good P2P program and help installing it.
<unikon> alpunk  what os are u on
<alpunk> ubuntu
<unikon> try thelimewire linux install package
<hmpedersen> Right.. My wlan card is refusing to connect to any networks..
<alpunk> unikon, I tried that, I couldn't get it to work, I loved limewire for windows but, I couldn't get it to work for linux
<ubuntu> Buenas noches
<ubuntu> dias
<ubuntu> etc..
<ubuntu> xD
<ubuntu> se me lee?
<bimberi> alpunk: you could try gtk-gnutella - "sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella" (if the universe repository is enabled)
<dallows> bimberi: hm.. can u do it on my server by the SSH plz ?
<alpunk> bimberi, okay, I just done that now how do I get it to show up in my menus?
<bimberi> dallows: put your menu.lst on a pastebin and i'll suggest changes
<bimberi> alpunk: Applications -> Internet
<alpunk> bimberi, I know, I'm sorry, woke up to early
<bimberi> alpunk: :)
<dallows> bimberi: okok
<alpunk> bimberi, it says I have a very old version, how do I update it?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know if the repository problems are being fixed?
<bimberi> alpunk: what is it? (mine is 0.95.4-1 via "dpkg -l gtk-gnutella")
<dallows> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/472913
<alpunk> bimberi, that's what mine is too but, I can't get anything to show up on it.  it says I'm firewalled but I don't know how to fix that
<bimberi> alpunk: hm, mine says that too - but works ok. not sure sorry
<Ng> tonyyarusso: what repository problems?
<alpunk> bimberi, I just type what I'm looking for in the search bar, correct?  dumb question but, maybe I'm not doing something right.
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Some of them have been offline.
<bimberi> dallows: add " pci=noacpi" to lines 106 (and 62 for kernel updates)
<Ng> tonyyarusso: seems ok to me *shrug*
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Mainly universe, multiverse, and updates for me.
<tonyyarusso> Ng: On the Canada mirror.
<tonyyarusso> Ng: A lot of different people had issues with them yesterday.
<Ng> switch to more reliable mirrors ;)
<bimberi> alpunk: yep, that's right, then click on the search on the left to see the results
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Which are you on?
<pezztozo> hi
<L> I need help for Linux Ubuntu plz PM me !
<tonyyarusso> Ng: What's that tool, netsomething or other, for testing mirror speed?
<tonyyarusso> L: Ask what you need.
<Ng> tonyyarusso: I'm in the UK, so I'm using those. apt-spy
<Hobbsee> !tell L about ask
<alpunk> bimberi, that what I thought.  thanks
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Heh.  Don't have apt-spy, and can't get it with bad repos.  I remember something different too though.
<L> I need help for Linux Ubuntu plz
<Ng> L: if you need help, tell us what you want help with, otherwise stopo repeating yourself please :)
<tonyyarusso> L: Well presumably that would be why you're here.
<L> ok ok
<L> So i want to install a program which is in a .tgz
<L> But how can i do ?
<Ng> tonyyarusso: have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive and you can manually switch to different mirrors
<tonyyarusso> L: Unpack the tarball, then run something along the lines of ./configure, which is probably in it.
<Ng> L: in a terminal "tar -xvzf /path/to/the/file.tgz" and then read the INSTALL or README it includdes
<Ng> L: are you sure whatever it is isn't available in ubuntu?
<L> yes it is !
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Yeah, just more work; too bad the easy route didn't work.  Not a problem though.
<tonyyarusso> L: Because debs are super-easy.
<Hobbsee> L: what program is this?
<L> cedega
<Ng> transgaming provide .debs of cedega if you are a subscriber - much easier solution
<alpunk> I'm trying to install Java, can anyone help?
<tonyyarusso> So... apt-get linux-image, linux-restricted-modules, linux-headers over a 14.4; that should be fun.
<tonyyarusso> alpunk: Probably.
<tonyyarusso> alpunk, What have you tried already?
<Liothen> does ubuntu have fluxbox as an apt-get?
<irvin> alpunk, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<irvin> obutu you alive?
<irvin> Liothen, yes
<irvin> obotu you alive?
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<L> so i did tar -xvfz /path/cedega.tgz now it listed all files from the .tgz now what can i do ?
<bimberi> ubotu irvin is misspelling your name
<Hobbsee> i'd say so...
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<Hobbsee> !tell L about cedega
<bimberi> !forget irvin
<irvin> geez
<ubotu> i forgot irvin, bimberi
<irvin> thanks bimberi
<Ng> L: that extracted the files, they are in the current directory (or in a cedega directory in the current directory)
<bimberi> oops - didn't mean that to happen :)
<alpunk> irvin, it says couldn't find package
<Ng> alpunk: the best solution to getting java is to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<bimberi> alpunk:  you will need to enable the multiverse repository
<L> whit cedega i can play games withotu windows
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<Ng> alpunk: and the "Selecting the default Java version" below those instructions
<bimberi> !+javadeb
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ .IBM Java debs (for PPC) are at http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/ .To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<L> Ng yes files are extracted but now ? i dont know how to install it it just start linux !
<bimberi> wow, + is back!
<Ng> the giannaros debs are out of date
<onkarshinde> Is anyone using IBM JDK 1.5 on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> bimberi, What's + do?
<apokryphos> Ng: how so?
<Ng> L: I don't know either, but among those files will be a README or INSTALL file, you need to read that and it will tell you what to do. If you are a transgaming subscriber I strongly recommend you download their .debs instead
<Ng> apokryphos: they are update4, update6 is the latest sun download
<hmpedersen> Is there a way to get a wireless lan card working again, when it suddenly refuses to search for networks, without reinstalling ubuntu? It works fine on anottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttther laptop..
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: forces the factoid to appear in the channel rather than as a /msg if it's over a paticular limit
<Ng> apokryphos: third party repositories are notorious for never being updated :/
<L> Ng: ok thx !!
* bimberi grins
<hmpedersen> annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd it seems to make keys hang on this laptop.. Now i juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust dont want to waste anymorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre time removing all the clutter..
<apokryphos> Ng: a little dated. I may update them if I get bored enough today 8)
<apokryphos> hmpedersen: please stop doing that; it's annoying.
<tonyyarusso> bimberi, Ah.  Cool.
<hmpedersen> Doing what?
* bimberi grins wider
<Ng> apokryphos: ah, is it your site? You may not remember, but when you first put them up I said you shouldn't because they'd get out of date ;)
<apokryphos> Ng: any patched packs accepted ;-)
<LordCrusader> hello me again
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: :)
<apokryphos> Ng: that would be a really bad reason to not put them up
<LordCrusader> um how do you get a program to turn on automatically when you log on or turn your computer on?
<Ng> apokryphos: I disagree, but this is the wrong place to discuss this
<hmpedersen> apokryphos, stop doing what?
<apokryphos> hmpedersen: repetitive characters in words. Floods the channel.
<Ng> LordCrusader: is it a graphical application you want to run or console?
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, In Gnome, terminal, KDE, or other?  I know Gnome has System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup.
<LordCrusader> like say i want a certain game to start running as soon as i log on or turn my computer on
<hmpedersen> apokryphos, as i clearly stated, i cant be bothered removing them anymore! Ubbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuntu seems to create those -everytime- i                                               attempt to make my wlan card work!
<Ng> LordCrusader: the Sessions tool tonyyarusso just pointed you at should be fine, that'll run things when you log in
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, Are you using Gnome?
<apokryphos> hmpedersen: then unfortunately you'll have to stop posting in here if you can't be bothered to make your posts appropriate
<LordCrusader> Gnome
<LordCrusader> what would i put in the terminal box?
<apokryphos> hmpedersen: you'll either have to fix the program, or hassle yourself to make them comply.
<apokryphos> s/program/problem/
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, Then you're good to go with that, yeah.
<hmpedersen> apokryphos, i                                                have spent 3 days removing all those.. And I hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhave yet to receive any help!
<LordCrusader> what about when i turn my comp off, when i turn it back on will the program start automatically?
<apokryphos> hmpedersen: I'm sorry to hear about that, but we can't let it go on as is. Last warning.
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, The command for whatever the game is (can be found with the menu editor in Breezy, fyi)
<Ng> LordCrusader: no, but you can use "sudo gdmsetup" to automatically log on a specific user when the machine boots, so that will then trigger running the game
<LordCrusader> breezy?
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, As soon as you log in to a Gnome session.
<sense> Why GtkGnutella thinks tham Im behind a firewall
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Could you do an apt-cache policy apt-spy for me?
<L> Ng: so there is a cedega directory in my personal dir.
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, That's true.
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger", the current stable release.
<Ng> L: if that's where you ran the command from, yes, there should be
<nagi> How cope file in terminal with ubuntu 5.10 ?
<mcphail> nagi: cp source destination
<bimberi> nagi: cp file1 file2
<thegladiator> i am trying to start a java program of mine ( jin - interface for internet chess club) but an error comes up saying --->Failed to start plaugins . actions , java.lang.NullpointerException :Null . can nyone help in resolving this thing ? i am using Sun Java
<hmpedersen> I give up.. Im going to bring this card back to the shop tomorrow.. Purchased it only because they said it was linux compatible..
<L> Ng: But i cant found cedega.sh in bin directory ............ xD
<thegladiator> the program used to work till yesterday , sudenly ubuntu messed up
<nagi> Thank you mcphail & bimberi
<hmpedersen> (linux compatible if u use ndiswrapper, that is)
<Ng> L: are you a transgaming subscriber?
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: ARe you sure you don't need to set some class path?
<bimberi> nagi: np :)
<L> Ng : Yes ! since yesterday
<thegladiator> i am not sure , could you pelase help me ?
<Ng> L: then please take my advice and go back to their site and download the .deb version instead of the .tgz version, then install them with "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/file.deb", it will be *much* easier
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: where are you starting the program from?
<thegladiator> it was working till yesterday and the only command i did , in case , was PATH=$PATH:/home/thegladiator
<ben_underscore> thegladiator, do an echo $CLASS_PATH in terminal
<L> okook ok thx a lot
<thegladiator> the Desktop->its a launher to the folder
<LordCrusader> does anyone know of a good dvd decoder for a dvd player
<thegladiator> ben_underscore, echo $CLASS_PATH returns nothing
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: It will be good if you set your CLASSPATH env variable to approriate jar file or directory
<ben_underscore> thegladiator, as said onkarshinde
<onkarshinde> LordCrusader: what do you mean exactly? Do you want to play dvd on your machine?
<LordCrusader> onkarshinde, yes
<thegladiator> shindeji , but is the CLASSPATH variable a glabal one ? There are many other Java applications i run , they woprk
<ben_underscore> thegladiator, it is basically complaining that it cannot find a component (JAR or .CLASS file) in the applications installation tree
<tonyyarusso> I seriously need to remember to disable the bulk of my sources while at home. apt-get update takes forever on all of these with my connection.
<onkarshinde> LordCrusader: install totem-xine. I also heard the ogle is best dvd player, never tried though. VLC is also very good.
<LordCrusader> VLC says it's been discontinued
<LordCrusader> i do have totem
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: then better modify the launcher to fire command 'java -cp somedir yourapplication'
<thegladiator> ben_underscore, ok . so the CLass Path variable shud be set to the folder containing the jar file ? What about my other Java programs then ? Like i run azureus which works well
<LordCrusader> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<hmpedersen> apokryphos, you op in here?
<thegladiator> lemme try that
<LordCrusader> that's the error i get when i try to play a dvd
<onkarshinde> LordCrusader: VLC is in repos. Totem by default uses gstreaner backend. That is why you need totem-xine package
<apokryphos> hmpedersen: yup
<tonyyarusso> Is there any sort of trick / tool that would make it look like there was more varied activity to prevent disconnection during a long download over dialup?
<onkarshinde> LordCrusader: Further you may need to install w32codecs.
<thegladiator> onkarshinde, the file is located at /Programs/Jin , should i set CLASSPATH to the same ?
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: is it jar file?
<hmpedersen> apokryphos, im sorry.. I didnt mean to be rude before.. Just plain angry at the shop who sold me that netcard..
<apokryphos> that's alright
<LordCrusader> I installed this pentium thing, it suppose to make your pentium work in like over drive or something. Do you know what i'm talking about?
<thegladiator> yes it a jar file , the launcher actually opens a shell file , which changes the directory to /Programs/Jin and then does java -jar jin.jar
<tonyyarusso> Can I make a string of commands run in order, like when I use a pipe, but with ones that aren't related?  Maybe it works the same way?
<LordCrusader> your suppose to be able to control the speed of it, and i can't find where it put it, it said it installed, but it's no where to be found
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: 'java -cp /Programs/Jin -jar /Programs/Jin/somefile.jar' should do
<bimberi> Tony_Sidaway: cmd1 && cmd2
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: ^^^ (sry Tony_Sidaway )
<tonyyarusso> bimberi, Got it.
<restagner>  hello...has anybody out there encountered problems with ubuntu recognizing a memory stick?
<LordCrusader> nop
<LordCrusader> nope
<restagner> i'm having trouble getting the system to properly recognize my USB stick
<LordCrusader> that reminds me, is 98megs of ram sufficient for ubuntu, cause thats' all i've got
<tonyyarusso> restagner, Not at all.
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, For the system, it should be; I don't know how much X takes.
<LordCrusader> x?
<restagner> tonyyarusso: actually this is for kubuntu
<LordCrusader> ubuntu, kubuntu. What's the difference?
<Astxist> one has kde as the default wdm and the other uses gnome
<LordCrusader> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, The X Window system; used for everything beyond just a console.
<LordCrusader> ok
<restagner> tonyyarusso: ok here is what i'm seeing:  An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1:
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone knows what is the command to make the aterm borders hide or transparent?
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, Does the web site have system reqs on it?
<LordCrusader> what site?
<thegladiator> onkarshinde, ava -cp /home/thegladiator/Programs/Jin -jar /home/thegladiator/Programs/Jin/jin.jar , is this the command ?
<thegladiator> java*
<tonyyarusso> restagner, Does it say what the error is?
<restagner> tonyyarusso: The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist.
<thegladiator> onkarshinde, this returns an error saying you are not running from the directory
<tonyyarusso> restagner, What happens if you make the folder ahead of time and then plug it in?
<tonyyarusso> restagner, (Completely guessing stuff on this one.)
<LordCrusader> does anyone know of a good program for system monitoring?
<LordCrusader> like a little meter in the corner of the screen type of monitor?
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, Do you not like the default one?
<restagner> i tried that...unfortunately, same problem.  yet, when i go to the /media/usbdisk/ directory i can access my data.
<LordCrusader> where is no monitor bar or anything
<apokryphos> LordCrusader: there's very many decent Superkaramba themes that do the job nicely
<thegladiator> onkarshinde, it was working till yesterday
<restagner> tonyyarusso: mount command returns: /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat
<eSPete> how do i reconfigure the network interface without reboot?
<tonyyarusso> restagner, Odd.
<apokryphos> eSPete: ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<LordCrusader> I downloaded a "Splash?" and i installed it, but i can't figure out how to activate it and disable my old splash screen
<tonyyarusso> LordCrusader, Yeah, there do exist little utilities for that kind of thing, but I don't have a recommendation.
<onkarshinde> thegladiator: Can't really help you.
<LordCrusader> ok tony
<thegladiator> onkarshinde, np. thanks
<LordCrusader> what about the splash incident
<tonyyarusso> restagner, I really have no idea, sorry.
<restagner> tonyyarusso: oh well...thanks for trying to help.  i'm going to try and see if i can find more information on the mailing lists
<eSPete> apokryphos, is that the same as ifconfig eth0 down/up?
<k31th> guys anyone got any suggestions for my post ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=593426#post593426
<k31th> its about network backup
<apokryphos> eSPete: probably
<Ng> k31th: rsync :)
<Ng> k31th: you can use cygwin to install an rsyncd on the windows box if you want, avoids using smb
<k31th> Ng: i read about that but it wont work with 2003 server iirc
<k31th> id prefer to use rsync and ssh tbj
<k31th> tbh*
<Ng> k31th: cygwin or the rsyncd bit won't work?
<Ng> I woudl expect it would, but I haven't used 2003
<k31th> cygwin on 2003
<k31th> also i need to bk up the exchange db
<spike> hi there
<spike> how do I prevent modules to be loaded at boot time?
<spike> back in the days it was /etc/modules, but now nothing is in there
<stremic> how can i run a file named irrecord.c
<Ng> k31th: well there's a cygwin/x server for 2003, so I would think it would be fine
<spike> yet I get modules like parport loaded at boot time, probably because it detecs I have a parport
<spike> how can I tell it to not load some modules?
<Ng> spike: make a file with a list of modules to exclude in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ afaik
<k31th> Ng: ill look into iy
<k31th> it*
<spike> Ng: oh, it's hotplug then, that does the discovering and load modules, eh?
<k31th> Ng: so if i use cygwin will it keep the permissions for windows?
<k31th> on the fiels it bksup
<spike> Ng: thought that was only for stuff after the boot, ie, for usb keys, and things like that
<Ng> spike: it runs at boot time and loads modules for all the hardware it can find
<Ng> k31th: I'm not 100% sure about that - windows permissions don't map 100% to unix ones
<spike> Ng: it doesnt appear to be so... I found a file called blacklist in /etc/hotplug/, and there is listed, among others, usbcore. but usbcore is loaded ayway
<spike> Ng: should I move that file inside blacklist.d/ ?
<Ng> no
<stremic> can somewhere tell me what i should do to run file in c format
<k31th> Ng: yeah looks like ill have to try it and see
<mcphail> stremic: you need to compile and link it first
<stremic> how can i do that
<mcphail> stremic: try: gcc -o program source.c
<stremic> o.k.
<MrFarts> mmmmkat
<MrFarts> kay
<tonyyarusso> Say, I just got an interesting idea from the Xubuntu wiki page.  If someone wanted KDE and wanted to save some time/space, could they do a server install off the Ubuntu disk and then download kubuntu-desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<nagi> Hello
<Astxist> hi hi nagi
<DewDude> woooo....monkeys-audio works!
<Astxist> DewDude, MAC?
<nagi> How to cope repertory to repertory in the terminal with ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Astxist> er I mean .ape files?
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> it took me a while
<DewDude> but i got it
<Astxist> nagi, repository?
<Astxist> DewDude, could you share how :) ?
<DewDude> ha...ha
<nagi> cope
<DewDude> i found it on the ubuntu forums
<DewDude> you have to add some pretty scary looking repositories
<Astxist> ouchy
<DewDude> coupld of unstable/testing
<nagi> cope repertory to another repertory (on hdd fat32)
<Astxist> knew I should've converted them to flac, sigh
<DewDude> no no
<DewDude> hold on
<DewDude> i can look it up
<Astxist> nagi, sorry I don't seem to know that :)
<DewDude> Astxist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42350
<tonyyarusso> Does ubuntu have a mailing list (or even better, RSS feed) for announcing new releases / flight CDs?
<DewDude> that tells you how to get libmac2
<Astxist> DewDude, thank you
<DewDude> which from there..the gstreamer plugin will work
<SAM_theman> Good Morning my Little Earthlings
<DewDude> along with beep-media-player
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso: it has a list, not sure about rss, you whould have to check the site
<Astxist> SAM_theman, daddy!
<Astxist> ;p
<DewDude> you'll have to upgrade all your gstremer elements tho
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser, Thanks.
<DewDude> don't do full system upgrade
<DewDude> just manually upgrade all the gstreamer componets
<Astxist> DewDude, heh I'll look into it :)
<DewDude> heh, alrighty
<DewDude> i'm just saving you time
<Astxist> I might pass over it if it gets too scary though
* Astxist is pretty new and all
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i'm not a linux genuis either
<DewDude> i just played with ubuntu a lot
<DewDude> on PPC
<Astxist> I'm doing the same
<Astxist> on x86 though
<DewDude> yeah
<SAM_theman> lol
<DewDude> i'm on x86 now too
<SAM_theman> iameating
<SAM_theman> *i am eating
<Astxist> I guess ppc would be easier for nix, less hardware to have to know
<DewDude> but...yeah...just follow that post..then afterwards...go in to adept or synaptic and upgrade all the gstrteamer componets
<DewDude> the repositories have a newer version than what's un ubuntu..and it breaks if you don't upgrade
<DewDude> don't do full system upgrade
<Astxist> I used to be quite the windows advocate actually, but I'm rather liking ubuntu and the whole free software ideal :)
<DewDude> it'll remove packages and break your system
<SAM_theman> guys i just installed kubuntu-desktop before i went to sleep were is it?
<No2117> I really hope I'm not the only person experiencing this problem. But what is GRUB error 2?
<DewDude> SAM: when you log into your box..you should see a button that says Session Type
<DewDude> click that, select KDE, and log in
<charlie> Are most rpg and fps games availble for ubuntu: ex: battlefield 1942?
<tonyyarusso> Does having a lot of things installed on your system slow it down much even if you aren't using them all at once?  For instance, would having both Gnome and KDE hinder performance?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you would have a few extra services, other then that no
<DewDude> tony: no..that's the beauty of linux
<DewDude> in fact
<alexissoft> shi
<DewDude> you can run gnome AND kde together at the same time on different terminal windows
<DewDude> people drop a jaw when you hit alt f-something and totally change your UI
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> love doing that sort of stuff
<DewDude> oh, yeah
<DewDude> it's great
<Kamping_Kaiser> or run them side by side - that freaks people
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, Definitely trying that sometime to show off.
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1 monitor, 2 desktops visibile
<DewDude> how?
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser, How?
<DewDude> i've never heard of that
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't know, mate of mine did it
* Kamping_Kaiser was the one who freaked ;)
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser, Find out and fill us in!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. I'll try
<Kamping_Kaiser> it involved running x on it's own, and running [k,g] dm side by side (how, no idea)
<DewDude> i don't know either
<DewDude> i know it was fun getting dual-desktop working
<tonyyarusso> Can extra programs be downloaded with apt and used during a Live CD session?
<DewDude> i just need to figure out how to execute x-apps on a machine remotely
<DewDude> tonyyarusso, i don't see why not
<DewDude> they'll just go away when you reboot
<tonyyarusso> And if so, would they be downloaded to RAM, or could you choose to put them on say, a flash drive?
<DewDude> they go to ram
<stremic> mcphail: i tried gcc -o in the terminal but the comand was not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: do you mean launch an app and have it appear on the remote box?
<DewDude> stremic: you trying to compile stuff
<DewDude> Kamping_Kaiser, i've got ubuntu on a colo box
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, Would there be any way to change that, to save the RAM space for running things?
<DewDude> i'd like to figure out how to get into the box so i could like...say...run a news reader on the server....but view the output on my machine
<DewDude> i know you can do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: use x forwarding
<DewDude> i've just never tried
<DewDude> yeah
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, For demonstrating the OS to someone you're trying to convince to migrate, for instance.
<Kamping_Kaiser> either Xnest, or ssh -x
<DewDude> tony: no
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, Shoot.  That would be a really slick thing to add if anyone here's into development.
<DewDude> i'm sure it would
<DewDude> but don't look at me
<DewDude> i'm a n00b
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, Me too.
<tonyyarusso> Any developers in here looking for a project?  See above about Live CD apt-gets to USB flash drives.  That would be sweet.
<DewDude> i've just installed unbuntu a few times and used it for a couple months
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: xnest or ssh x forwarding, i might be able to help you if you want
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> thing is....i don't know how to get into x on the thing
<DewDude> it's a 2U rackmount
<DewDude> no monitor
<DewDude> no mouse
<DewDude> just network and power
<northie> I'm looking for a lossless way to join a couple of avis. Anyone?
<northie> Or rather, I'm looking to burn a couple of avis into a video dvd.
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: you sure it has x? but if it has ssh you can use that to config it
<northie> But I suppose the first would help the latter.
<northie> :/
<DewDude> oh, it's got SSH
<DewDude> i'm pretty sure it's got x
* Kamping_Kaiser has nfi sorry northie
<DewDude> my friend just did a default install and enabled SSH over network and set IP's
<DewDude> then he sent it off
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<northie> nfi, Kaiser?
<DewDude> the rest of the actual server config
<DewDude> was done there
<Kamping_Kaiser> no friggin idea northie
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<northie> Aww.
<northie> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) sorry
<DewDude> hey Kamping_Kaiser, you ever use gstreamer?
<tonyyarusso> All right, I must be going, to leave this thing for a kernel upgrade download on my ridiculous connection.
<northie> I really need to do this pretty often.
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. not as such, I'm using it on my system
<northie> Maybe if I convert the avis to mpegs, I could join those with cat.
<rasskass82> hi. i am searching for a terminal-program like hyperterminal for windows so i can send at-commands to my modem
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, breezy?
<northie> And then burn them through... something.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Yeah.
<sitos> nas
<gnomefreak> ummmm 2.6.12-10? or a newer one?
<gnomefreak> <<windows right now
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, It apparently installed the wrong one, which is working for now, but I might as well get it right.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Going from 2.6.12-9-386 to 2.6.12-10-686.
<gnomefreak> ty i just wasnt sure if i should change over yet
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Ah.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, I see Dapper has .15-9, but I'll wait for its release.
<gnomefreak> me too tried dapper already and came back to breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: you have to set ssh forwarding in your sshd_config
<DewDude> dapper should come out in....april?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, What didn't you like?
<Ng> DewDude: yes
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, Correct.
<DewDude> ...damn i'm good
<gnomefreak> nothing worked no xchat no sources but i could open web page
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol DewDude
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Sad.
<gnomefreak> ill brb i gotta fix this now :(
<DewDude> i used to hang around here..i got banned after i passed out on the keyboard one night in September
<DewDude> that's when i was learning ubuntu on PPC
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, Nice.
<thegladiator> can someone help me in figuring out this error when I run a java program of mine ? it was working fine and suddenly i am clueless . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5997 , line 44 is the exact error that i get in GUI . thank you
<DewDude> i had a damn nice little box
<tonyyarusso> DewDude, I picked it up in August.
<DewDude> threw apache on it
<DewDude> bitlbe
<DewDude> had cgi:irc installed on it...just a tiny little imac
<DewDude> but, i realized i was getting too rusty...so, i bought a new hard drive and tossed it on my x86
<pl_ice> hi
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if he can get x to start over a  ssh connection with x forwarding
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<pl_ice> any ideas why i can't install winesetup and wine together? ...
<gnomefreak> am i still here?
<DewDude> Kamping_Kaiser, that's what i've been wondering
<DewDude> cuz i'm pretty sure the box is sitting at gdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: you can do it without ssh easy, but it's the security i want :)
<DewDude> if you were to hook a monitor to it
<DewDude> heh
<SAM_theman> ** (process:12253): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<SAM_theman> S
<DewDude> i wish i could use SSRC with gstreamer
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: also, you could try vnc of some sort
<DewDude> Kamping_Kaiser, i thought about this
<DewDude> but
<tonyyarusso> One last question: How do you stop X?
<DewDude> i never got it to work
<DewDude> cuz i tried when i had a linux box over the local network
<gnomefreak> kill x i think
<tonyyarusso> And make the system just console?
<pl_ice> any ideas why i can't install wine and winesetup at same time? ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso: sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common stop
<SAM_theman> wtf
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/472982
<n37> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> pl_ice: they don't like each other
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser, Shouldn't there be something easier, as a pair with startx?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Maybe.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's how i stop it
<n37> *rofl*
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser, All right.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi n37
<pl_ice> hm, i thought that it was ok with hoary ...
<n37> :)
<SAM_theman> brb let me see if KDE is really installed with all thoes errors and Faileds and Crit's
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: do you want a secure connection?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or not?
<n37> im looking 4 a packet to install apache, mysql, etc etc... any ideas? :)
<n37> like appserv 4 win32 :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is no metapackage
<n37> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> hyou have to install them with apt by typing them in
<DewDude> yeah..kinda
<n37> hummm
<DewDude> i wouldn't want someone to tap in and see my warez
<DewDude> did i say warez
<plasmoduck[a] > I get this error when I startx: fatal io error 104(connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<DewDude> i meant the data on my server
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: you could just use x then, not bother with vnc
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> i mostly want it for doing stuff i can't do well in console
<DewDude> like newsgroups
<n37> anyone developing in mono on ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: `sudo $editor /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf`, and change a few lines in the XDMCP section
<pl_ice> bad hangover :/
<n37> *lmao*
<DewDude> alrighty
<Kamping_Kaiser> find this -> [xdmcp] 
<n37> no devs on mono there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. what editor are you using?
<pm> helloooooooooooooo
<n37> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi pm
<pm> whazup?
<n37> no one 4 getting support on mono? :?
<VincentMX> hi
<DewDude> i'm gonna have to get XP on here again and retag my music collection
<DewDude> cuz amaroK...is really freakin nice
<n37> rofl
<n37> get a life better :)
<n37> any mono developers??
<pm> why is it freakin?
<n37> Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: found that bit in the file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> because the other word is not allowed pm ;)
<n37> what other word? :))
<pm> f*ck? :>
<n37> <3:>
<SAM_theman> ok iam in kde
<DewDude> dude, i'm not SSH'd to the server right now
<pm> is there a word fick in english? :?
<pm> or fock?
<gnube> pm no
<gnube> pm nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: oh, lol
<SAM_theman> yes its call "Fuck"
<clovis> how do partition with windowns instaled?
<Ng> if you guys want to talk about english vernacular, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place
<DewDude> i spent all day yesterday working on just getting monkeys-audio working
<psurani> pls tell me how to update 5.10 ubuntu ? from which website i wil get all info for 5.10 ?
<DewDude> now i'm going to enjoy
<clovis> someone could help me?
<n37> any1 knows a channel 4 mono dev?
<deFrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<gnube> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<psurani> thnx
<n37> !nabz
<ubotu> I don't know, n37
<n37> :))
<pm> i'm Polish, i don't know english hence my question :)
<pm> English :)
<n37> spanish ownz ;p
<gnube> Are web bug squashing today?
<clovis> someone could help me doing a partition for ubuntu with windows installed?
<n37> fdisk
<n37> ;D
<SAM_theman> weres the settings in KDE 3.5 ?
<gnube> clovis; be careful, I wiped out a windows partition that way recently. BUt I was being sloppy.
<n37> rofl
<Absenth> is Breezy capible of connecting to a Wireless Access Point that's using WPA and TKIP?  If so can someone point me in the direction of what I need to do/add/or otherwise change in order to do so?
<psurani> how can i install kde on 5.10 ?
<n37> i've got w2k3, ubuntu, mandriva and solaris in this machine :O
<pm> there's a word 'fart' in Polish and it means........... luck :) There's a restaurant 'Fart' in Warsaw and many foreigners take photographs in front of it :P
<gnomefreak> psurani, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> you know what fart is in english?
<n37> pedo
<SAM_theman> never mind found it
<n37> in spanish :)
<pm> yes, i know :)
<DewDude> haha
<DewDude> ok then
<DewDude> you can see why we'd stand in front of it and take pictures
<DewDude> farts are funny
<DewDude> regardless of who you are
<gnube> fart=prut in Swedish.
<DewDude> everyone enjoys a good fart joke
<deltron> lol
<gnube> speed=fart in Swedish.
<n37> n33d h4x0r h31p?? c411 m3h :)
<pm> in polish fart is pierdziec
<n37> in spanish fart >> pedo :O
<DewDude> and yet fart is luck
<DewDude> how'd you guys come up with that one?
<Ng> #ubuntu-offtopic for fart talk too, this is for questions about #ubuntu
<gnube> yeah, for real.
<n37> !ubuntu
<ubotu> well, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Absenth> is Breezy capible of connecting to a Wireless Access Point that's using WPA and TKIP?  If so can someone point me in the direction of what I need to do/add/or otherwise change in order to do so?
<MoonRanger> would ubuntu run on lower end computers like P2 400s with 64meg RAM and 6.4gig hard drives..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Absenth about wireless
<n37> yay moon
<Kamping_Kaiser> MoonRanger: more RAM and it would go
<Ng> Absenth: there's a package called wpa_supplicant that may help
<pm> ok, but maybe there's a distro called "fart". that would be interesting :)
<Absenth> sorry to repeat myself, got squashed by fart noises.     thanks gnomefreak.
<deltron> lol
<Denstark> MoonRanger, I have it running on a P3 900 256 and it runs amazingly
<psurani> With Breezy CD and Synaptic
<psurani>    1.
<psurani>       Open up Synaptic Package Manager
<psurani>    2.
<psurani>       Click on "Edit/Add CD-ROM"
<psurani>    3.
<Denstark> MoonRanger, I think it would run just fine on a computer like that
<deltron> I have ubuntu running on my mac :)
<psurani>       Click on "Edit/Mark All Upgrades"
<psurani>    4.
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't flood
<psurani>       Click on "Apply"
<gnomefreak> im running it on a p2 450 with 512 ram
<psurani> but after doing that, i cannt see apply button highlighted
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell psurani about paste
<Ng> MoonRanger: 64mb of ram is probably too low to really be worth it - if you can stick more ram in though it'll be ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> MoonRanger: get 128mb of RAM in at least. 96 is not bearable
<pm> Ubuntu 7.10 - Farting Turtle :)
<n37> :))
<k31th> anyone got  bacula working on ubuntu ?
<n37> 64mb ram r k 4 ubuntu imo
<MoonRanger> i just run a small computer recycling organization .. we take low end computers and donate them to people who cant afford them. most of the systems I donate are P2 400, 64meg RAM, and at least a 6.4gig HDD .. so think i will try ubuntu on one just to see
<Ng> MoonRanger: you will probably want to use a desktop like XFCE instead of Gnome to save on RAM
<MoonRanger> ok ..
<n37> try them, they will run ok moon :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> MoonRanger: don't use 64meg RAM. i work for a small computer recycling org and we use 96mb RAM
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it's slow
<gnube> MoonRanger, You can definitely get debian on that machine and maybe apt-get ubuntu
<gnomefreak> MoonRanger,  more than likely X will lag its butt off
<MoonRanger> ok .
<gnube> But is 64meg enough to make a usable computer?
<gnube> with a graphical interface?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but it's slow
<muep> gnube: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> whaterver you use
<gnomefreak> never tried it
<Absenth> gnomefreak, the instructions include building the IPW2200 driver, I assume by the date, and the fact my IPW2200 works on WEP I can skip to the part about the WPA_Supplicant?
<muep> gnube: try damnsmalllinux
<teroedni> gnube:Yes
<gnomefreak> Absenth, i dont use wireless never have
<kyncani> X will eat about 20 Mb RAM
<gnube> muep; But will it have a GUI?
<muep> gnube: yes
<gnube> wow
<gnomefreak> doesnt ubuntu recommend 126 ram?
<muep> gnube: it's easy to use
<Absenth> anyone else?   the instructions linked by ubotu include building the IPW2200 driver, I assume by the date, and the fact my IPW2200 works on WEP I can skip to the part about the WPA_Supplicant?
<MoonRanger> whats XFCE
<MoonRanger> and is it easy to install etc ..
<gnomefreak> MoonRanger, sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop :)
<teroedni> gnube:It is possible to run grapical on 4mb:D
<Absenth> MoonRanger: The best Desktop manager ever imho....  on ubuntu sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<muep> gnube: I just ran damnsmall today on a box with 32 MB RAM and 200 MHz intel cpu
<gnube> muep; I am not really interested in using it myself, someone else here wants to know if it is doable with ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> install
<kyncani> MoonRanger: as easy as installinge package xfce4
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gnube> muep, But I have heard some great things about damnsmalllinux.
<muep> gnube: the same it doable on ubuntu but it takes more effort to do
* gnomefreak brb
<muep> gnube: it takes only one cd to try it, as it's a livecd
<gnube> ah, good point.
<SAM_theman> guys..me and KDE have been going out for a while...
<phanter> I now have: "username=USER,password=PASS,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777" in my fstab as options for a smb drive, but I still do not have any rights
<phanter> what am I doing wrong?
<SAM_theman> So i ask it will it marry me
<SAM_theman> it says YEs
<SAM_theman> just asking can u come to my wedding
<MoonRanger> i do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and i get the following error  E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol SAM_theman
<SAM_theman> :D
<gnube> phanter, Are you mounting a FAT32 or NTFS disk?
<SAM_theman> Kde  3.5 kicks ass
<Kamping_Kaiser> MoonRanger: sure you did install?
<DewDude> MoonRanger, it's ubuntu-desktop
<DewDude> not xubuntu-desktop
<DewDude> or did it change?
<pm> kde 3.5 SUCKS!
<smo> DewDude,they're different packages for different things.  I believe xubuntu is xfce-based
<phanter> gn0me, actually... I think it is  Debian server that shares over the SMB protocol so my Windows friends can use it. I don't know, but I'll try to find out
<DewDude> ahhhh
<adrianoc> please, somebody help-me, i install LTSP, but in teminral say this: 192.168.0.1 not responding, still tryng
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> sorry
<pm> i switched back to kde 3.4.3, i'm dissappointed with 3.5
<MoonRanger> yeah i copy and pasted the line
<Kamping_Kaiser> adrianoc: need more info
<muep> gnube: if you still do it with ubuntu, I would recommend the use of fluxbox instead of xfce, as it is even lighter, but that is a matter of taste
<gnube> phanter, Do find out because you need to know if you are exporting your debian machine or if you want to mount a windoes disk.
<emanuelez> pm: what's wrong with 3.5?
<gnomefreak> pm, whats wrong with 3.5?
<phanter> it is a debian machine (but I do not have control over that machine)
<SAM_theman> whats wrong with 3.5
<SAM_theman> ?? i am on it
<muep> pm: what's wrong with 3.5?
* gnomefreak hasnt tried 3.5 yet
<gnube> muep, Yeah, I am running debian right now and that is fine, it was someone else here who wanted to do it with ubuntu.
<psurani> psurani@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<psurani> Reading package lists... Done
<psurani> Building dependency tree... Done
<psurani> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<psurani> pls help
<Kamping_Kaiser> you don't have main enabled
<SAM_theman> its alsome
<gnomefreak> psurani,  do you have universe repo enabled?
<SAM_theman> every thing works
<smo> So far, I've found choice of applications is more of a barrier than wm.  evolution is close to impossible on my 32Mb laptop, regardless of gnome vs twm
<psurani> how ?
<gnomefreak> main yeah damn sorry
<pm> too many quetsions :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell psurani about repositories
<pm> in kde 3.5 kwin crashes every 10-15 minutes
<SAM_theman> let me try it
<Ng> smo: there are other email clients available in the repositories
<adrianoc> Kamping_Kaiser: in the terminal it is repeating, "not responding, still tryng". This happens, when in lts.conf i leave USE_NFS_SWAP = Y
<Ng> smo: typically there will be lightweight versions of most types of app
<SAM_theman> kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running? (try using --replace)
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:
<pm> besides there aren't any revolutionary changes compared to 3.4.3 :)
<pm> correct me if i'm wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> adrianoc: so your trying to use nfs for the swap partition, and the client cant see the computer you want to have the swap on
<smo> Ng, I'm aware, I just don't think weighing up the various window managers is going to solve someone's problems on a lomem machine (altho I will take suggestions for a lightweight gui browser :)
<muep> gnube: to me it seems that the biggest problem is that many essential GUI-apps , like firefox, are too heavy to run on old hardware
<Ng> smo: fair enough :)
<Ng> smo: links2 -g ;)
<gnomefreak> links2 -g
<gnube> muep, yep, apps are big these days.
<MoonRanger> now how do i switch to xfce .. or do i have to logoff and relog back in
<kyncani> MoonRanger: log off, look at the "session" button
<gnomefreak> MoonRanger,  log out and log into xfce where it says sessions
<MoonRanger> ok ..
<adrianoc> Kamping_Kaiser: but it creates, see you: rw-------  1 root root 487424 2005-12-21 11:21 192.168.0.2.swap
<No2117> Someday, there will be a news article called 'Google saved my life' Because indirectly, it has. (Being that GRUB is corrupt and my business work is on Ubuntu)
<SAM_theman> ok wtf was that??
<SAM_theman> kwin
<pm> what is /opt folder for?
<gnomefreak> google is being sued :(
<DewDude> google knows everything
<gnomefreak> for 5 mill.
<adrianoc> in boot from the terminal, it say: createing swap until it arrive in 31%
<kotton> newbie here, trying to install yahoo messenger and am just not getting it. running ubuntu. have read the forums and some links to installations but not working,
<DewDude> why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pm it used to be where you installed stuff you wanted
<phanter> gnube, it is a ntfs disk I think. Do you know what I have to change in the fstab to get some rights?
<SAM_theman> tell me guys tell if this looks sexy
<SAM_theman> http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/28476-1.jpg
<gnomefreak> something about ads
<Kamping_Kaiser> now it's not used, in favor of /usr/local
<kyncani> google is associating with aol :|
<DewDude> oooh, i can answer that phanter
<adrianoc> Kamping_Kaiser: in boot from ther termina, it say: creating swap until it arrive in 31%
<Kamping_Kaiser> adrianoc: hm. i havent used it, so i don't know what should be happening
<pm> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks :>
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<tRSS> question: How can I disable X? I just don't want it to run at all
<Nomikos> anyone quick pointers on how to have samba ask for and accept user/pass, so that i can mount shares as the owner?
<DewDude> you should have defaults,umask=0222 for options
<gnomefreak> companies pay google for each click on the ads and google was suposedly having invaled clicks or something like that
<Nomikos> not getting this to work at *all* :-/
<adrianoc> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, thanks
<gnube> phanter, I do not think you can write to NTFS disks IIRC
<DewDude> no
<phanter> DewDude, Please shoot... I am kind of looking for it ;-)
<DewDude> for writing ntfs discs...you can't
<DewDude> you don't want to
<DewDude> it's a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> tRSS: remove the symlinks from /etc/, but that's not healthy, there's a tool to do it
<gnube> phanter, Yeah, you cannot write to NTFS disks
<DewDude> make a vfat partition to move files and leave XP for maintaining the contents of NTFS drives
<phanter> gnube, well, I actually already did it (I always do), but now I want to put that line in the fstab instead of copying it all the time into the console
<knigge852> hallo
<tRSS> Kamping_Kaiser: do you remember the tool?
<gnube> phanter, are you sure it is a NTFS disk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tRSS: update-rc.d (just looked it up)
<DewDude> ?
<gnube> phanter, Or is it FAT32?
<DewDude> you wrote to it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> `update-rc.d -r x `or similar
<knigge852> are there german users?
<tRSS> Kampin_Kaiser: Thanks man!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np mate
<gnube> knigge852, try ubuntu-de
<kotton> QUESTION: yahoo messenger
<DewDude> ANSWER: GAIM
<gnube> kotton, answerL GAIM
<gnube> You beat DewDude
<DewDude> ???
<pm> is suse better than ubuntu?
<DewDude> not by my clock
<kotton> gaim doesn't appear to have sound/voice
<knigge852> thanks gnube
<phanter> gnube, well I just looked it up in a windows machine ()oI  just looked how it mounted itk!
<gnube> You beat me DewDude is what <I meant to say
<gnube> knigge852, No problem.
<DewDude> heh, ok
<gnube> phanter, Mounting and writing are different things.
<kyncani> pm: from memory, better is a matter of personal taste; asking "is foo better than bar?" is almost meaningless unless we know what *you* mean by "better".
<kyncani> pm: or it's a troll
<DewDude> heh, sweet...xchat logs seconds in time stamps
<gnomefreak> not to mention we are kinda biased
<phanter> I know. But I used to just mount it by hand and I did not have trouble riting to it back then. The problem jus occurs because I want the disk to be in the fstab
<taojah> hello can someone explain to me how to open tar.gz files  please ??  i have no idea what to with them
<pm> i mean is it more  stable, more polished ?
<Ng> taojah: you can use Archive Manager from Applications->Accessories
<gnube> taojah, do this:
<gnomefreak> taojah,  you have to compile it
<mjr> taojah, with file-roller (gui) or tar xzf file.tar.gz (cli)
<DewDude> taojah: do you just want to decompress?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pm, it uses rpm (so it looses ;D)
<DewDude> like...to build source code
<taojah> yes
<gnube> toajah, gunzip *.gz
<taojah> its a help file
<gnube> taojah, the tar xf *.tar
<taojah> lol
<pm> whyit looses? :>
<taojah> what] 
<taojah> ?
<taojah> i have no idea
<DewDude> tar -zxf generally will unzip most tarballs
<taojah> do i right click and save it to my desktop
<phanter> gnube, but what if it was fat32, how would I have to do it then?
<taojah> then what
<gnube> that is if it is in tgz format.
<Ng> taojah: double click on it
<taojah> tar.gz
<Ng> taojah: it'll open it in the Archive Manager and you can extract it somewhere, or examine the files
<DewDude> he said tar.gz
<gnube> phanter, You would have to have the user in Windows be the same user in Linux (fstab)
<DewDude> that's a gzipped tarball
<DewDude> zxvf works
<gnube> Yeah, but that is different from tar.gz
<phanter> gnube, but all that is done... I think it is strange
<Ng> gnube: tgz and tar.gz are identical
<SAM_theman> this is a stupid question how do i install .deb files
<taojah> DEwDude so i should save it to desktop and then zxvf in console?
<Ng> SAM_theman: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<gnube> I though foo.tar.gz had to be unzipped first?
<gnomefreak> bz is the one thats different
<gnube> My mistake.
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> save to your desktop
<Ng> gnube: tar can handle gzip or bzip2'd files
<gnube> Ng, I know but I tought only in tgz format.
<taojah> ok
<SAM_theman> thank U
<DewDude> then go into console...type tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<gnube> not in tar.gz format.
<taojah> then what to i type in console ?
<taojah> k
<Ng> gnube: nope, they're the same :)
<gnomefreak> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<gnube> taojah, gunzip foo.tar.gz
<taojah> lol no
<CarinArr> hey, i have a quick question.. i've installed the latest kernel, but for some reason it doesn't like the nvidia drivers, so i'm falling back on 2.6.12-9 atm.. i need to isntall the kernel headers for that, but they don't come up in synaptic, only the latest ones are there
<taojah> im doing what deqwdude says
<gnube> or rather; # tar zxvf package.tar.gz
<taojah> heh
<taojah> :p
<DewDude> yeah, if you want to compile.... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<taojah> too many people saying diff things
<CarinArr> so, how can i install the older kernel headers
<gnomefreak> what program are you trying to install?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/473012
<SAM_theman> help!!!
<CarinArr> gnomefreak, me?
<gnomefreak> who ever asked about the tar
<CarinArr> oh
<CarinArr> not me
<CarinArr> ;)
<phanter> is there anybody who knows hot to mount a smb disk so you have writing access?
<chulin> helloooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuu
<chulin> al fin dentro de ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ng> phanter: there are uid and gid options you can specify for the mount so it mounts as owned by your user
<sirex> is thera a gnome trick, that when I press on any window Alt+LeftMouseButton, then this window can be moved..
<CarinArr> sirex, isn't that default behaviour?
<chulin> alguien de Chile?????????
<phanter> Ng, the dir_mode and folder_mode are both 0777 (= all rights for everybody)
<sirex> CarinArr: duno, on my 5.04 ubuntu it is, and on other machine with 5.10 there is no this behaviour..
<allison_1984> Can anyone tell me..how do I find out if my firewall is on on Ubuntu ? thanks
<chulin> hi'
<Ng> phanter: are you using cifs or smbfs as the filesystem type? the _mode ones are for cifs
<chulin> alguien de CHILE CHILE CHILE??????????
<_jason> allison_1984, you can see the rules that are set with 'sudo iptables -L'
<chulin> ah, pelotas
<Ng> chulin: this is an english speaking channel
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chulin> ok
<chulin> dont worry
<chulin> excuse me
<chulin> bon your
<tmabouma> hello
<chulin> bulet tu chek a la yok de le messe
<chulin> hello
<chulin> gringolandia
<chulin> ??
<SAM_theman> Configuring sources...
<SAM_theman> Moved to /tmp/kompile-tmp/kmetabar-0.2-beta2
<SAM_theman> Configuring sources...
<SAM_theman> /bin/sh configure
<SAM_theman> /bin/sh: configure: No such file or directory
<SAM_theman> Error during sources configuration. Installation aborted!
<Ng> SAM_theman: please use a pastebin :)
<phanter> Ng, I am using cifs (because somebody told me that was better). What do you think?
<SAM_theman> Yes Sir,
<chulin> eeeeeeee
<chulin> bye
<chulin> thanks!
<allison_1984> jason# what output should I be getting then ?
<lowman62> harrow woom :P```
<tmabouma> je veux savoir comment instal
<Ng> phanter: cifs is newer, and necessary if you're connecting to something like windows server 2003, but you probably still want to look at the uid and gid options
<_newbie_> I have some problems open a file i have on a CD 'cause (K)ubuntu doesn't show the swedish letters in filename correctly, anyone who can help me out with this?
<_jason> allison_1984, nothing, ubuntu has no services running by default.  A firewall is pointless on a default install of ubuntu
<_jason> allison_1984, if you absolutely feel the need to set it up and don't want to use iptables commandline, firestart is a nice gui that is available in the repos.  But with no services running there really is no point.
<_jason> allison_1984, 'firestarter' not 'firestart', it's in the repos
<allison_1984> I did install firestart sometime ago
<allison_1984> just wondering if it is activated
<_jason> allison_1984, did you see a bunch of rules popup when you did 'sudo iptables -L'?
<allison_1984> jason # yea
<pm> is it really pointless?
<_jason> allison_1984, then you are good to go
<_jason> pm, if you have nothing listening on any ports then a firewall isn't going to do anything
<allison_1984> jason # thing is I used aotumatix to get the firestart....and have now changed the source links......
<_jason> allison_1984, source links?
<allison_1984> I mean the update links.....websites
<rosen> Hi guys, what program can I use to watch a movie that is compressed as a *.img file ?
<rosen> (and how)
<_jason> allison_1984, firestarter is just a gui frontend for iptables.  When you install it, it sets up some rules.  The actual firestarter application doesn't need to be running.  Iptables is the one blocking things, etc.  You can use the gui to edit the rules and then close it again but iptables will still be working.
<mam0> hi to all
<mam0> one info...
<allison_1984> jason # alright.....thanks :)
<mam0> how can I disable dhcp client on boot on ubuntu 5.10
<mam0> I would like to call it on demand depending on which network I am connected to
<pm> _jason, so it might be enough to run firestarter just once?
<dooglus> mam0: edit /etc/network/interfaces and take out the "auto" line
<rosen> heya dooglus
<dooglus> pm: it's enough to never run it
<dooglus> hi rosen.  how's things?
<_jason> pm, you don't need to run it all if you haven't setup any services like ssh, etc.
<rosen> dooglus, notice how I havent really asked questions as of late ? ;)
<rosen> dooglus, all is fine and dandy :D
<dooglus> rosen: you've not been here of late have you?
<rosen> dooglus, oh yes I have ... just looking in and browsing through the advices to see if there was something worth trying out
<dooglus> _jason: if you've set up a service like ssh, wouldn't that be because you wanted people to connect to the ssh port?  and if so, why would you then block that port with a firewall?
<rosen> dooglus, like Xorg.. now that was a nice one to reconfigure !
<karlan> i cant get my sound to work in VLC Media Player. It works in beep-media-player, so it has to be some option i have missed. someone?
<_jason> dooglus, you may want to control who connects using the firewall?
<dooglus> _jason: fair enough.
<_jason> dooglus, to be honest I don't really know :), but if I see someone running a dictionary attack I just block him for a couple of hours
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~/Borealis$ su -p
<SAM_theman> Password:
<SAM_theman> su: Authentication failure
<SAM_theman> Sorry.
<SAM_theman> ?
<SAM_theman> !tell kompile
<SAM_theman> !tell su -p
<rosen> so :) Is there any way to see a *.img movie before it's burned ? ... would like to check out the quality before I decide to waste a dvd on it ;)
<dooglus> rosen: did you try "mplayer <file.img>" ?
<raphink> or mount -o
<gnomefreak> anyone know of an email that can accept .exe files?
<rosen> dooglus, still waiting for it to extract but I seem to remember it giving me a hard time last time I tried
<dooglus> rosen: I know mplayer plays .bin files (as in nero's cue/bin format)
<dooglus> rosen: and I think it plays .img too - but I might be wrong
<rosen> dooglus, oh, it may have been Xine I tried with last time I'm not sure
<psurani> exit
<psurani> quit
<Okron1k> hey there
<Okron1k> i am in need of some assistance
<Okron1k> it's probably something very simple... but i'm not sure myself.
<Okron1k> i am trying linux for the first time... and i downloaded the live cd of ubuntu... everything goes fine up until where it's loading.. then at some point my monitor says it can't display this mode
<Okron1k> if you'd like i can get the exact messege and approximately when it happens
<gnube> Okron1k, hmm. Do you have an older monitor?
<Okron1k> no.. it's a brand new dell 2405fpw
<gnube> Okron1k, Sounds like an X issue. . .
<gnube> Okron1k, Is it a laptop?
<Okron1k> during the boot i choose english, and the country and the keyboard... and after that at some point it gives me that messege
<Okron1k> no sir.
<Okron1k> i'm guessing it has something to do with my ati 9600xt... but i'm not sure.
<Okron1k> which is why i am here now.
<Okron1k> currently i'm on my mac mini... on the same monitor... i am using the live cd on my pc.
<gnube> Okron1k, what the heck is yourr ati blah blah
<Okron1k> that's my video card
<mp3guy> is there any program i can get to convert binary to text?
<gnube> mp3guy, You can try od
<cold> How do you reconfigure X on ubuntu?
<Okron1k> any ideas gnube?
<gnube> Okron1k, It may be your video card. Can you set the resolution on you video card?
<gnube> Cold, which X are you using. Xorg or Xfree86?
<Okron1k> i'm not sure... how would i go about trying. again i am brand new to linux
<cold> xorg
<mp3guy> gnube, od what?
<Okron1k> another bit of information... after the screen goes out i do hear the ubuntu start up sound
<Okron1k> but i just lose my visual
<gnube> Okron1k, The thing is, I am not really sure what the issue is. I imagine that X has set the window resolution to be a certain size and your monitor does not support that.
<cold> gnube I am using Xorg
<gnube> Okron1k, Now you can adjust the monitor somehow, that would be the best way.
<Okron1k> ok that definitely sounds like a possibility.
<gnube> mp3guy, od
<Okron1k> is there a command i can type to do so?
<gnube> like this od -c your file
<darker-shadow> hello everybody, i got a problem
<mp3guy> gnube, what is od? two letters is hard to work from
<darker-shadow> i can't access root
<mp3guy> gnube, oh got you
<gnube> mp3guy, cut and paste this command: # od -c file
<gnube> replace the word file with your file's name.
<_jason> darker-shadow, do you know about sudo and root in ubuntu?
<darker-shadow> when am try this code line:"su root"
<_jason> ubotu, tell darker-shadow about sudo
<gnube> Ubunut has changed the UNIX way by not including a root password in their distro.
<HighHopes> Hello folks! I recently installed Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 in an old laptop (Pentium II 233MHz) and I have an RT2500 802.11g PCMCIA wireless card plugged in. I wish I could install kernel modules to activate my card... How can I do that?
<mp3guy> gnube, that printed out a load of the binary
<darker-shadow> the pass wowrd of my user don't work on root, buit if i want to use sudo it's work
<gnube> HighHopes, You need to make sure there is a drive for your card for linux.
<Ng> darker-shadow: that's correct, by default the root user is disabled
<Ng> darker-shadow: you can use sudo su though
<darker-shadow> but run as root can't
<gnube> mp3guy, That is octal you are looking at and some text.
<HighHopes> gnube: yes, I know there is a driver because I used this card on Kanotix and Knoppix
<mp3guy> gnube, yes, so how can i convert it to text?
<gnube> HighHopes, Great, did you download the drive?
<srborlongan> Uh, kumusta po?
<srborlongan> Ignore me.
<gnube> mp3guy, Did you use the -c switch?
<mp3guy> yup
<ice9> does anyone have chroot in here
<gnube> mp3guy, DId you scroll through your entire file?
<darker-shadow> _jason but he don't approve the pass word
<gnube> and there was not text.
<ice9> I need help with the /etc/fstab
<darker-shadow> password*
<HighHopes> gnube: nop... I have no network in that computer. For that I want to install that card... I wish I could get driver from Ubuntu CD... Is that possible?
<gnube> darker-shadow, If you want to enable the root accoundxt do this;
<_jason> darker-shadow, who doesn't?  try: 'sudo echo hi' and use your user password
<gnube> # sudo passwd root
<mp3guy> gnube, there was, but there was also aload of numbers and \'s
<_jason> gnube, please explain sudo before suggesting that
<gnube> enter your password and then type a new password for root.
<_jason> gnube, there is a reason it's disabled
<darker-shadow> <gnube> # sudo passwd root
<gnube> yep
<darker-shadow> what this code line do?
<gnube> People want me to tell you that you can trash your machine if you are not careful.
<darker-shadow> change the root password?
<gnube> But I presume you are an adult.
<_jason> darker-shadow, read the page ubotu sent you then come back
<gnube> _jason, Why won't you tell him how to do what he wants to do?
<gnube> It is his computer.
<_jason> gnube, i did
<_jason> gnube, it's on that page
<_jason> gnube, at least he can be a little informed before blindly pasting some command if he reads it
<gnube> I presumed since he wanted to use the root account he was a little informed.
<gnube> Why won't he use sudo?
<aqua> hey everybody
<darker-shadow> entering the link
<_jason> gnube, he probably didn't know about it yet, that's why I think it's best to ask people to read that page
<HighHopes> gnube: oh! sorry... Ubuntu detected my card! :-) Great! I saw that doing a "iwconfig"... I see "ra0".. Now I need to know how to configure ESSID, and those things to connect to my Access Point
<aqua> i have a cd here ..trying to mount it... with the following command: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<gnube> _jason, I am abivalent about that frankly.
<aqua> and i'm getting the error mount: No medium found
<lowman62> i don't get why someone would want to be logged in as root. I would think that would be a perfect way to break something on accident :P```
<trappist> aqua: what kind of cd?
<aqua> i just burned it with k3b
<aqua> data cd
<aqua> it has a avi movie on it
<trappist> lowman62: it's not much harder to break stuff by accident with sudo
<aqua> tried it on widows...works ok..
<gnube> aqua, is cdrom in your fstab file?
<Okron1k> how do i change the resolution before boot?
<aqua> yes it is
<phanter>  I now have: //10.0.0.4/aegee  /home/patrick/Wolga  cifs  users,rw,username=USER,password=PASS,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777 0 0; but still no rights
<aqua> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<aqua> thats from fstab
<gnube> aqua, then try mount /media/cdrom0
<ice9> if someone has chroot
<ejofee> how do i run _from the command line, not from the menu_ the gui app which sets the network in ubuntu?
<ice9> can I pls see there /etc/fsab
<lowman62> trappist that is true...but it is just that small bit more that makes it even more capable of breaking something...like the human condition of forgetting :P```
<aqua> gnube: ok, still get mount: No medium found
<Ng> trappist: the difference being that if you have to do something with sudo you have more opportunity to spot your impending mistake
<trappist> phanter: you don't need that stuff.  use uid=1000,umask=0
<trappist> *shrug*
<lira> are there any ppc/mac specialist around
<lowman62> thank-you Ng ..I was looking for a short version LOL :P``
<gnube> aqua, You are trying you read a DVD on a CDROM drive?
<gnube> lira, Only for a short while, soon Mac will be Intel.
<aqua> no, it is a cd that I just burned on this computer just 10 minutes ago
<_newbie_> I have some problems open a file i have on a CD 'cause (K)ubuntu doesn't show the swedish letters in the filename correctly, anyone who can help me out with this?
<gnube> aqua, Gotcha, that just sounds like a format error that I have ssen before.
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> new fridge poll
<jdub> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/196
<jdub> "where do you want us to go today?"
<jdub> ;-)
<lowman62> mac is going to pack intell inside???
<aqua> gnube: ok....could you tell me how to get everything ok?
<gnube> lowman62, Hello, where have you been?
<lira> I know. but the boss took an old i-mac rev B out of the storage and he said - make it work or else... -
<lowman62> on the darkside of the moon...where i live why?
<gnube> lira, DId you install the PPC version of Ubuntu on it?
<apokryphos> jdub: europe is gonna win hands-down
<lira> I am planning to install ubuntu there once it is alive
<gnube> lowman62, Just curious. I was only kidding with you. Yep, the Mac is moving to Intel, will be otu in 06.
<lira> right now the computer seems to be dead
<lowman62> <--is never afraid to ask the BIG STUPID questions :P``
<gnube> aqua, That is the hard part. What are you using to read the fiell?
<gnube> s/fiell/file/
<lowman62> gnube: I have a sense of humor and I never take things to heart...am too lazy ZzzzZZZzzz :P```
<darker-shadow> i readed that and now i have a few queastion
<gnube> lira, after you plugged it in and turned it on, did you hear the chime?
<darker-shadow> when i using this code line:
<aqua> gnube: sorry, didn't get you. what do you mean what am I using to read it? i can't even mount it let alone read it
<lira> no chime or video signal
<rosen> hmm to mount an *.img to media/cdrom wouldnt this be the commandline ? sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.img /media/cdrom0
<darker-shadow> "sudo -s" it's run the shell of root, what it's meen?
<gnube> aqua, It may have been automatically mounted on the desktop, if not let me see what I can google.
<Kaiser_Sleeps> rosen: add -o loop
<gnube> lira, I am sorry for your loss.
<aqua> nope, it wasn't mounted automatically to my surprise
<darker-shadow> run as root or only the shell
<rosen> Kaiser_Sleeps, so sudo mount -t -o iso9660 filename.img /media/cdrom0
<darker-shadow> ??
<gnube> darker-shadow, That means you will enter a root shell. A shell is what passes commands to the kernel.
<trappist> rosen: forgot loop
<rosen> aah lol ok I think I understand now ;P
<ice9> what does the file /etc/fstab look like when chroot
<lira> well, I am thinking it is a battery issue. this old green warrior was sleeping for years
<gnube> darker-shadow, If you enter a root shell you have complete control over the machine.
<darker-shadow> so it's not code line that i need
<gnube> darker-shadow, If you make a mistake and enter a command that erases your hard disk then all of your data is gone forever.
<gnube> UNIX is powerful.
<darker-shadow> so i need this code line "sudo passwd root"
<the_mr_bong_show> could some one help me i am trying to edit my mplayer.conf so the video can get biger but i cant seem to edit it i open it and i try to erease the zoom no to a zoom yes but i cant
<phanter> users,rw,username=aegee,password=10kiss4u,uid=1000,umask=0 0 0, should this work
<gnube> darker-shadow, Why do you want to be root?
<trappist> the_mr_bong_show: try it in your ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: what are you editing it with?
<the_mr_bong_show> text edito
<the_mr_bong_show> editor
<darker-shadow> i have a problem install the script that allow the ubuntu connect the intrnet
<phanter> trappist, I know have: users,rw,username=aegee,password=10kiss4u,uid=1000,umask=0 0 0, should thisawork or did I change the wrong thing?
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: are you editing your local copy or the install dir copy?
<Okron1k> gnube... i got a visua by change graphics from ati to vesa
<trappist> phanter: that should work, but now we all know your username and password
<gnube> Okron1k, w00t! That is good news.
<darker-shadow> but with this lie of the "sudo passwd root" i don't the root password
<the_mr_bong_show> the one thats in my ect folder
<the_mr_bong_show> etc
<lira> right now the company partially migrating to Ubuntu and the ubuntu for ppc was the chance to make that old mac alive again
<darker-shadow> Enter your existing password
<darker-shadow> Enter password for root
<darker-shadow> Confirm password for root
<aqua> gnube: any luck on the cause of this strange (for me) issue???
<gnube> darker-shadow, yep, there it is!
<darker-shadow> *Enter password for root i don't have root password
<trappist> phanter: make a file with two lines, one that says username=whatever and another that says password=whatever, and in fstab instead of putting your username/password, say credentials=/path/to/that/file
<lowman62> mr_the: try editing the one in your /home/yourprofile
<phanter> trappist, stupid, me, but it is not accessable from inet... i don't care anyway :)... the problem is that it still does not work!
<darker-shadow> that is the problem
<trappist> phanter: define 'does not work'
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: try editing the one in your /home/yourprofile
<Okron1k> yes very good news :)
<lira> cya guys
<phanter> trappist, I still do not have any ritghts in that mount... no read or write rights
<gnube> aqua, look at this
<Okron1k> i will play with it some more
<gnube> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p10.htm
<olicat> any idea if this tv device will work under linux, folks? http://www.johnlewis.com/Computing/Accessories/Peripherals/Computer+Cards/230153877/Product.aspx
<the_mr_bong_show> its not there
<trappist> phanter: did you umount and remount the filesystem?  also, while it's umounted, change the ownership of the directory to you
<gnube> darker-shadow, First of all, you create the password right then, second, I doubt this will help you.
<gnube> darker-shadow, How will being root help you connect to the internet?
<trappist> olicat: most hauppauge wintv cards work in linux, but afaik not the usb ones
<olicat> trappist, damn
<gnube> You should be able to run the same script as sudo.
<olicat> it's for a laptop
<ice9> need help with chroot /etc/fstab file ?
<olicat> if i put this one in my desktop: http://www.johnlewis.com/Computing/Accessories/Peripherals/Computer+Cards/230153886/Product.aspx
<olicat> can i watch tv somehow with mylaptop over the network?
<ice9> yes
<ice9> iptv
<ice9> mythtv
<phanter> trappist, the dir has rights for everybody. In the mounting something goes wrong..I think
<ice9> do a search
<olicat> ice9, will do
<aeon17x> !w32codecs
<ice9> does anyone have chroot here
<darker-shadow> gnube run as root allow me run and installed the script that allow the ubuntu to connect to the internet. with my user he can't write in some areas
<olicat> any ideas if this device works though? i don't want to buy it and have a headache later :)
<olicat> http://www.johnlewis.com/Computing/Accessories/Peripherals/Computer+Cards/230153886/Product.aspx
<gnube> ice9, I would help you but I do not have that much experience with chroot. I think the path names are relative to the chrooted dir.
<darker-shadow> on the partitions
<darker-shadow> "/HOME"
<Davey> who the hell buys network cards from John Lewis?
<trappist> phanter: is your user uid 1000?
<Davey> towels - sure; NICs, no.
<ice9> yeah my /etc/fstab file is all screwed up
<gnube> darker-shadow, Your user can write if you do the command "sudo" before the writing.
<phanter> trappist, I want it to be readable for every user
<gnube> darker-shadow, Like this: # sudo mkdir /HOME/directory
<Hal9000> i have a tv tuner, the appropriate module gets loaded, but i need to pass an additional parameter to the module... where can i set this?
<darker-shadow> but it's she existing
<gnube> Hal9000, It depends on how you are running the module.
<gnube> darker-shadow, What do you mean?
<the_mr_bong_show> why cant i edit my conf with text editor
<darker-shadow> he does can't write/create some folder/files
<gnube> the_mr_bong_show, You may need to have write permissions
<aeon17x> the_mr_bong_show: you're supposed to do it with root powers.
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i get root powers
<gnube> darker-shadow, Yes, that is right, not every user can write to every location.
<nalioth> mr_lampe: you can edit with a text editor
<nalioth> ubotu: tell the_mr_bong_show about sudo
<darker-shadow> when am run script as this" ./install ******
<SAM_theman> is there a automatic startupprogramfor KDE ?
<gnube> darker-shadow, But when they are in a directory that they cannot write to, they can use "sudo" and then they can write there.
<gnube> darker-shadow, Do this instead: sudo ./install ******
<darker-shadow> he can't create/write to some area, that is my main problem
<gnube> darker-shadow, You can write EVERYWHERE with sudo.
<darker-shadow> ok thanks
<Hal9000> gnube: i don't know, ubuntu detects the hardware and loads the module automatically, it works but i get no audio... and have read i need to pass oss=1 to the module
<gnube> darker-shadow, Good luck.
<gnube> Hal9000, That is a bit vague for me. Are there no error messages? Does this tool have a log file somehwere?
<gnube> Hal9000, Where are you loading the module? In the kernel?
<gnube> If so there are kernel logs in /var/log/syslog
<aqua> gnube: all of that sounds great but it didn't help me with my initial problem....that the cd that i just burned in k3b with an avi file ubuntu can't mount (and i know that the burning process was successful because i was able to access the file in windows on the same pc)
<gnube> opps. Under ubuntu it is kern.log.
<gnube> aqua, And the file is a CD?
<gnube> That is to say you know the format of the file?
<gnube>  And if so what is the format? A giant mp3?
<aqua> gnube, the file is on the cd
<Hal9000> gnube: i have no clue, it is already loaded when i boot the system... im using the default kernel... i didnt configure anything
<gnube> is it an iso file? tar file?
<gnube> Hal9000, First check the physical sources of volume control, like on the task bar and on the applications interface itself.
<gnube> If you still get nothing you might want to ask in the Ubuntu forums.
<SAM_theman> weres the command to chane the KDE look to mac
<gnube> Hal9000, Specify some more information as well, like the name of the application, the type of file, which version of ubuntu you are using, anything useful.
<gnube> SAM_theman, I suspect you mean change the destop theme?
<SAM_theman> yes
<bachstudies> hi everyone. I am having issues with two anti-virus programs (ClamAV and Bitdefender) and have searched google and program websites for info but no luck. Firstly, ClamAV is insistent that I have 0.87 and not 0.87.1 that I actually have installed and secondly whenever I try to update bitdefender by using 'sudo bdc -update' i always get a md5 check failed error on a random updated file. Any suggestions?
<Hal9000> gnube: ubuntu 5.10, kernel 2.6.15 from dapper (my tv card is not supported in breezy's 2.6.12), Asus MyCinema P-7133 dual tv card, SB audigy 2 zs audio card, sa7134 module gets loaded, i use tvtime application, see image but no sound... volume in tvtime is up to 100, unmuted, audio card works too...
<eroger> Does anyone have an HP/Compaq with the media slots on the side, and manage to get their PCMCIA card slot working?
<ice9> sudo gedit /etc/dchroot.conf
<ice9> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ice9> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ice9> (gedit:12765): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gnube> SAM_theman, Go to Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Theme
<ice9> I get this error when trying to access gedit
<ice9> is something not installed maybe
<gnube> ice9, That is not fstab, that is X windows complainging.
<mcphail> Hal9000: you can pass parameters to a module with the modprobe command
<SAM_theman> i am in KDE
<rikai> i jsu tupdated an ubuntu install, is there any way to set the password for the remote desktop via an ssh terminal?
<ice9> yeah I know its xwindows
<eroger> rikal, if you can ssh to the other machine, just use passwd
<ice9>  does someting need to be installed then
<rikai> *just updated
<gnube> Hal9000, That sounds awesome, I am certain someone will help. But you are using a late version of Ubunut, did you think of using somethign with more testing?
<gnube> like warty?
<trappist> Hal9000: you'll probably need to check out the driver docs, forums etc. for your tuner card driver
<rikai> eroger, remote desktop allws you to set a custom password
<eroger> oh, ok. I'm still getting used to things, so that was a guess. sorry
<rikai> eroger, no prob, thanks for trying, anyway. ;)
<SAM_theman> brb
<Hal9000> gnube: i tried the dapper distro yesterday, but had the same problem...
<jhenn> If I'm doing internet connection sharing as described in the forums, how do I turn on dhcp to make it easier?
<gnube> Hal9000, That is the thing, it is a really late version, probably untested. Use an older version that might be more stable with more drivers.
<gnube> like HOary
<gnube> or breezy
<gnube> Dapper is still in testing if I am not mistaken.
<Hal9000> gnube: i am using breezy dude :) just the 2.6.15 kernel, as the 2.6.12 doesnt support my tv card
<gnube> Hal9000, Sorry!
<gnube> Hal9000, My bad.
<hmpedersen> Hey
<jhenn> How do I turn on a dchp server on my ubuntu laptop?
<Skies> I have many sound cards but how I can "bind" all sound to use the audigy card for output? (or something like that)
<kj> oooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooo
<kj> lllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooolllllllllllllllllllloooloololololoooo
<_jason> lol that was pathetic
<hmpedersen> Is there a way to shrink a partition in ubuntu? I want to try something out before i return this netcard..
<rikai> indeed.
<Skies> I have many sound cards but how I can "bind" all sound to use the audigy card for output? (or something like that)
<rikai> lol, that didnt even fill up 1/8th of my screen ;)
<shinu> im mounting my ext3 partition with options: auto,rw,user,users,exec. what else do i need for it to be rw for a normal user?
<rikai> hmpedersen, i think you can do it with gparted.
<hmpedersen> gparted.. never heard of it..
<rikai> hmpedersen, sudo apt-get install gparted
<KiaN> hi
<Skies> hi
<rikai> hmpedersen, and then: applications > system tools > GPartEd
<KiaN> oooops wrong channel
<hmpedersen> thanx rikai..
<mcphail> shinu: your partition should be writable as it stands
<Discipulus> is the new Firefox in Breezy yet?
<_jason> Discipulus, no
<Skies> :(
<Discipulus> well why not?
<shinu> mcphail: it isnt, i tried to copy a directory to it but it says : mv: cannot create directory ... : Permission denied
<trappist> Discipulus: we don't usually put new versions of packages into stable releases.  just security updates and bugfixes.
<mcphail> shinu: that isn't the partition's problem. You need to set permissions in the root directory
<Skies> I installed firefox 1.5 in another folder on desktop :D
<shinu> mcphail: oh, chmod?
<mcphail> shinu: yes
<_jason> Discipulus, here read all about the backport: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595
<shinu> mcphail: okies okies, first time im using an ext3 as a files partition so.. ^^' thanks a lot
<Skies> ok
<rikai> hmpedersen, yeah, jsut right click what you want to edit the size of, unmount it, and right click, and select "resize/move"
<rikai> hmpedersen, ;)
<mcphail> shinu: to be on the safe side, create a subdirectory instead and change the permissions on that
<bachstudies> can anyone help me with my anti-virus problem?
<hmpedersen> rikai, i cant resize anything.. I can only examine and unmount..
<_jason> bachstudies, install linux.  done.  :)
<shinu> mcphail: why?.. i want to use the whole partition..
<rikai> hmpedersen, you have to unmount what you're going to resize.
<hmpedersen> rikai, then the problem is this.. The partition is /
<rikai> hmpedersen, see my above comment.
<bachstudies> _jason, very funny i have and i'm just waiting for a reply to my earlier message regarding bitdefender which everyone seems to be ignoring!
<rikai> hmpedersen, don't know how to go about that, have you tried searching the forums?
<hmpedersen> I let ubuntu take over the disc.. Only / and swap..
<mcphail> shinu: it makes it more difficult to accidently delete the whole file structure!
<_jason> bachstudies, no one is ignoring you.  We just don't know the answer.  Try again later when different people are on.
<teleyinex> hi
<wozja> hi
<teleyinex> how can I make that breezy when mounts my usb memory mount it in sync mode?
<bachstudies> _jason, thanks for the advice
<shinu> mcphail: would it be the same if i change everything in it to a+rw and make the dir itself ro?
<teleyinex> I want this, because when you umount it from desktop you see that the icon disappears automagically, and the truth is that linux is writing the info
<hmpedersen> ofcourse.. i take it the live ubuntu could work..
<hmpedersen> This is a longshot.. I think i can be pretty sure, windows still wont work on this laptop.. But if it will, i can prove to the shop, that the netcard is not working..
<mcphail> shinu: that would do the same thing, i think
<shinu> mcphail: ok then, ill do that, thanks :)
<johnl> hey guys, mark shuttleworth hit the latest eler strip: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/clique
<_jason> ha that's funny johnl
<trappist> yes, yes it is.
<johnl> :)
<myke> hello
<myke> what app will rip cds into mp3?
<trappist> I use abcde or grip
<the_mr_bong_show> GRRRR all i want to do it to open my mplayer.conf and edit the zoom no to a zoom yes how do i do that
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<trappist> the_mr_bong_show: vi ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf
<shinu> why am i.. 'missing' over 1.5 gb on my 27 gb ext3 partition?
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<hmpedersen> okay.. I have ubuntu installed.. If i install xp on a seperate partition, i will loose my current bootloader, right?
<shinu> i just made it and mkfs.ext3'd it yesterday
<trappist> shinu: filesystem overhead
<_jason> trappist, does mplayer use that file as well?  I have just 'config' in my ~/.mplayer directory
<mcphail> shinu: define gb
<Allan> Hello People in ubutu chat room.
<trappist> shinu: either that or you're measuring the size of the drive in 1000000000 byte gigabytes
<trappist> _jason: that's odd.  let me check to be sure.
<hmpedersen> I will reboot now.. May the penguin be with you all..
<trappist> _jason: no, you're right, it should be config
<shinu> trappist mcphail /dev/hda7 27G  1.5G   24G <- df -h output, thats what im counting with
<trappist> shinu: ah, then that's filesystem overhead.  probably reserved inodes.
<Allan> When I open synaptic package manager, it asks for my password. I type it in, and the box closes. Nothing happens. How do I access my packages?
<trappist> Allan: try 'sudo synaptic'
<mcphail> shinu: you can choose to use less inodes if you wish
<Allan> ok
<shinu> trappist: ok i see, cause it was quite a lot so i was a bit worried. do you recommend any other fs for a specifically files-only partition?
<Allan> it doesn't give any errors, but it just returns to the prompt
<shinu> mcphail: and why is it using more by default?
<trappist> shinu: I use reiserfs, but you're going to have fs overhead with any filesystem
<_jason> Allan, sudo -K and try again
<trappist> shinu: I think the default is 5%
<shinu> trappist: yeah i noticed that after the mkfs output
<trappist> shinu: though there will be less waste on a reiserfs partition
<Allan> _jason: it just says something about improper usage. I was supposed to type "sudo -K synaptic", right?
<shinu> trappist: cause i used to have a fat32 partition and didnt notice anything with that...
<_jason> Allan, no, jsut 'sudo -K'
<Allan> did that
<_jason> Allan, then try 'sudo synaptic'
<mcphail> shinu: i'd stick to the defaults
<Allan> same thing
<Allan> nothing
<_jason> Allan, no errors?
<shinu> mcphail: ok then, 1.5gb is not so much a loss :P
<Allan> no errors
<_jason> Allan, can you sudo other stuff?
<shinu> mcphail trappist : is xfs any good?
<Allan> yes
<trappist> shinu: it's great.  I don't use it because it's huge in terms of code and grub seems to hate it.
<nox-Hand> What is the delete command in terminal?
<Allan> Synaptic does the same thing from the System menu
<trappist> nox-Hand: rm
<the_mr_bong_show> can mplayer play wmv formats
<Allan> or rmdir
<shinu> trappist: ok ill stick to ext3 then, thanks :)
<gnube> nox-Hand, rm -rf foo
<alamba> Hi, can anyone let me know the name of any PPoE client for ubuntu 5.10?
<Allan> what's PPOe?
<Allan> PPoE
<gnube> point to point over ethernet
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, install w32codecs
<Allan> whatever that means
<_jason> ubotu, tell the_mr_bong_show about w32codecs
<rikai> hm, okay, for an athlon 64... with ubuntu, at this point, would you guys reccomend i install the i386 release, or the amd64 release?
<gnube> alamba, try apt-cache ppoe
<nox-Hand> Cheers
<Allan> amd64
<_jason> Allan, try sudo gnome-app-install
<alamba> thanks
<Allan> nothing happens
<gnube> sorry, apt-cache search ppoe
<Allan> goes back to prompt
<rikai> Allan, even considering the problems with flash and java and such?
<XiCillin> does anyones ubuntu freeze? using gnome?
<_jason> Allan, did you enable root?
<rikai> Allan, are there any real advantages to it?
<rikai> XiCillin, mine used to, back when i was using hoary...
<Allan> how do u enable root? advantages to what? I can't install flash or java; something's wrong there too.
<dwalton59> can I get apt off the debian disk?
<_jason> Allan, you shouldn't, I was just wondering if you did
<gnube> dwalton59, which debian disk and yes.
<XiCillin> rikai, hum. i'm  using breezy, with gnome and a macosx theme, and nothing but irc and gaim running after a day or so it'll freeze
<dwalton59> 3.1
<Allan> what is enabling root?
<Allan> never mind
<hartsantler> has there ever been a virus that affected ubuntu?
<Allan> P.S. It's hard to answer 3 people at once
<gnube> dwalton59, apt is the advanced package manager, it is a debian tool. So it exists on the debian disk.
<gnube> hartsantler, no
<_jason> Allan, a command like 'sudo echo hi' works though?
<rikai> XiCillin, breezy fixed my freezing issues, might it be possibly a faulty component, or your machine getting too hot?
<hartsantler> hi, gnube, how sure are you on that 'no' ?
<XiCillin> I'm wondering if anyone else has experiences this problem. if not, then its me and ubuntu is cool
<rikai> Allan, are you runing an amd64 release?
<Allan> no it doesn't
<Allan> yes rikai
<gnube> hartsantler, of course not, but what are you talking about.
<Lukian> XiCillin: i'd say it's gaim :)
<_jason> Allan, groups | grep admin
<gnube> what kind of virus?
<gnube> like a mail worm?
<Allan> huh?
<rikai> Allan, thats why you cant install flash and java, there's no 64bit versions.
<XiCillin> lukian, meh its happened with kopete also
<_jason> Allan, run the command 'groups | grep admin' and see if it says anything
<Allan> it worked fine on amd64 windows
<XiCillin> also my gnome panel freezes when i try to shutdown with other pgorams running
<hartsantler> i've got this sys admin guy who only knows how to use winblows, and he is scared my ubuntu machine is going to get a virus and he won't be able to fix it.
<gnube> hartsantler, He does not know what he is talking about.
<MoonRanger> how can you check if you have flash installed
<robotgeek> Allan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64 , you are outta luck with flash
<XiCillin> but its not a huge deal i'm getting an AMD in a few days
<Allan> _jason: it says a bunch of meaningless stuff
<XiCillin> alienware
<dwalton59> gnube dos that mean that i can not installl form the debian disk
<rikai> Allan, there's no linux amd64 package for flash.
<gnube> hartsantler, There are exploits of course, but the security model is completely different from Windows.
<_jason> Allan, hrmm, sudo used to work?
<Allan> yes jason
<rikai> Allan, there is a workaround for java though.
<gnube> dwalton59, You can install from the debian disk if you want, sure.
<JaZyLNX> hey guys when i do an su to become root and type in my password i get this
<JaZyLNX> setgid: Operation not permitted
<dwalton59> how do I do this
<JaZyLNX> i accidently did a chmod -R 777 /  :(
<JaZyLNX> what can i do
<gnube> dwalton59, You will be installing debians version of apt-get not ubunut's if that makes any difference to you.
<Allan> rikia: talk to me about java & flash later. Right now I'm trying to get synaptic working.
<_jason> hartsantler, tell him 'thanks for his concern'.  You're safter with linux, let him spend his days virus scanning and spyware removing.
<gnube> JaZyLNX, chmod back
<JaZyLNX> but i can't gain root access
<dwalton59> ok thx
<gnube> JaZyLNX, What do you want to do? make a program executable?
<gnube> do this; sudo chmod 755 foo
<_jason> Allan, ok try 'sudo -K' again and then do 'sudo echo hi'
<JaZyLNX> sudo chmod 755 foo
<JaZyLNX> sudo: must be setuid root
<JaZyLNX> what i get
<gnube> yeah, just change foo to the name of your program.
<hmpedersen> Right.. My live disc wont load.. Gave me a crc error..
<Allan> it asks for a password. Should I put mine/
<gnube> JaZyLNX, How did you chmod it in the first place then?
<robotgeek> Allan: yes
<_jason> Allan, yes, your user password
<gnube> Allan, Yes\
<rev> why does my wlan interface do not automatically get an IP from the dhcpd when I start wpa_supplicant? I have to start dhclient manually
<Allan> ok.
<JaZyLNX> well i was able to get root access to do it.. but after doing chmod 777 -R / then i got error
<Allan> it does nothing
<Allan> same as ever
<_jason> Allan, did it say hi?  ack
<Allan> no
<jordo23> Anyone here use any web content management systems?
<gnube> JaZyLNX, Can you get root access againb?
<rikai> XiCillin, installing ubuntu on the alienware? ;)
<robotgeek> jordo23: www.opensourcecms.org
<Allan> synaptic worked yesterday
<JaZyLNX> not threw command.
<gnube> jordo23, drupal
<JaZyLNX> maybe threw X
<JaZyLNX> hold on
<XiCillin> hell yea, its an amd athlon64 x2 4800+, intsalling ubuntu-64 with SMP
<jordo23> robotgeek: I am familar with most of them, but can't decide on which to use.
<XiCillin> its going to be like lighting
<_jason> Allan, I don't really know then.  Can you think of what you did between yesterday and now?
<Allan> played freeciv
<robotgeek> jordo23: hmm, okay. wordpress wouldn't count :)
<hmpedersen> XiCillin, i hope it works for you
<rikai> XiCillin, you should document how it goes and post up your story on the forums ;)
<Allan> last evening, and this morning
<jordo23> robotgeek: You use any of them?
<XiCillin> hmpedersen, rikai, yea i will
<XiCillin> its going to be fun
<Allan> with a bit of lbreakout2
<XiCillin> nvidia geforce cards too
<hmpedersen> XiCillin, im only sayin.. Cause it didnt work for me..
<hartsantler> how many years has ubuntu been around?
<XiCillin> I'll make it work
<robotgeek> jordo23: no, i only use wordpress for my blog. drupal,zope and turbo gears i think are pretty popular
<XiCillin> just gotta install ubuntu64 and smp kernel
<gnube> JaZyLNX, Are you trying to make executable your entire file system?
<JaZyLNX> i accidently did.
<gnube> hartsantler, Just one, but linux has been around for fifteen
<JaZyLNX> and no i can't gain root access anymore :(
<jordo23> robotgeek: I heard joomla is pretty good.
<JaZyLNX> damnit
<rikai> XiCillin, feel free to pm me a link to it on the forums, i've got the same name over there. ;)
<XiCillin> ok
<robotgeek> jordo23: no idea, i just read about them. well, use them and see. they are free after all
<gnube> hartsantler, Ubuntu is a prject based on debian. Debian is one of the most stable and widely used linux distrobutions. Linux is based on UNIX but uses entirely free software.
<the_mr_bong_show> why is it when i play moves full screen in mplayer it plays slow in windows it played fine
<gnube> It really should be called GNU/Linux
<Allan> _jason: I'm still listening
<JaZyLNX> reinstall or what?
<_jason> Allan, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Allan> any other chat rooms i could try?
<dwalton59> #gnome
<_jason> Allan, repeat your problem in a few minutes and see if someone else can try to help you
<gnube> Allan, What is it you need to do?
<hmpedersen> Perhaps i should be smart for once, and backup all my files before attempting this..
<Allan> no jason, I think someone is already here (gnube) ^_^
<Allan> open synaptic
<tsw> which identd do you guys use? I would like identd that would be as secure as possible and still give the right info (so nullidentd is out)
<app> Anyone know how the Breezy launch feedback is configurable?
<gnube> Allan, I doubt if I can be more help than jason . . .
<myke> what app can rip cds into mp3s?
<gnube> Allan, firstly, it is installed right?
<Allan> yes, it worked yesterday
<_jason> Allan, one thing, did you do expert install?  --sorry for interrupting
<hakare> hi all
<gnube> Allan, do this, which synaptic
<Allan> package manager
<gnube> # which synaptic
<gnube> and paste in the chat window.
<ejofee> when booting single user, i can't login. it asks for a password, but there's none that would work. please help me.
<Allan> what do u mean?
<hmpedersen> myke, i think u allready got an answer a few times now..
<gnube> Allan, I know "which" synaptic, but I mean entire this command in the command line;
<gnube> which synaptic
<hakare> How do i install samba on ubuntu?
<myke> i dont see it
<Allan> it's not a command line; i use the "system" menu
<gnube> Allan, Can you open a terminal?
<hmpedersen> myke, well.. Scroll up. I cant repeat it, as i don't have channel logging, and ive rebooted
<Allan> yes i have one open
<Allan> sudo synaptic is what i'll try
<gnube> type this in the terminal:
<gnube> which synaptic
<Allan> ok
<gnube> type the message you get
<myke> hmpedersen i dont see it
<gnube> you should see something like this:
<gnube> /usr/bin/synaptic
<the_mr_bong_show> why is it when i play moves full screen in mplayer it plays slow in windows it played fine
<gnube> or rather /usr/sbin/synaptic
<myke> it seems my screen dont go all the way to the top
<myke> it isnt logging all of it
<Allan> gnube: #2 is esact
<Allan> ugh
<gnube> so do this and see what happens;
<gnube> sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Allan> it won't let me post it
<myke> i have serpentine
<gnube> give your password when it asks you
<hmpedersen> myke, you could allways try Sound Juicer
<Allan> it didn't ask
<myke> but it only rips into mp3/flac
<myke> thats what i meant
<myke> sound jucier
<Allan> it just said allan@Owl: - ~$
<app> I am asking about launch feedback, because I don't think Linux is good for "human beings" as long as you can choose commands in menus and NOTHING happens before waiting tens of seconds for Windows to open, or fail to open silently wiht no feedback in UI.
<myke> is there a plugin for mp3?
<hmpedersen> myke, k.. it was only a thought, as ive never used it..
<Xperience> whats a good AC3 codec?
<gnube> Allan, Did you enter this in the command line window:
<myke> it only does flac/ogg
<Xperience> i cant hear ac3 sound in a movie i encoded
<gnube> sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<SuperLag> I'm running Xen on Gentoo.  I would like to know if I can install Ubuntu in one of the VMs using the debootstrap utility.  Is that possible?
<Allan> yes
<Allan> that's what it gave me: Allan@Owl: - ~$
<gnube> SuperLag, that sounds interesting. You should try it but I doubt it will work.
<gnube> SuperLag, I think debbootstrap is really debian centric
<SuperLag> gnube: why do you doubt it will work?
<gnube> SuperLag, I think debbootstrap is really debian centric
<Xperience> whats a good AC3 codec?
<Xperience> i really need an ac3 codec
<SuperLag> gnube: that's what I was thinking...
<app> Right now I have "Updates" icon in right upper corner, and NOTHING  happens if I right click anything of its menu...
<tech9iner> misfit_toy man o man mang.. once again.. austin wins 'berkeley' like spotlight.. ;] .. http://www.aiatopten.org/hpb/overview.cfm?ProjectID=470
<gnube> SuperLag, take a look at the code, I think it is perl or shell
<Xperience> !info ac3
<gnube> so it should be easy to tell
<gnube> but it basically calls the netinstall image and then apt-gets everything
<gnube> sorry Allan, where were we
<robotgeek> app: moment
<Allan> when I entered sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic, it did nothing and asked for another command.
<gnube> Allan, try this, sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic &
<Xperience> ok can someone help me?
<gnube> Allan, This time we add the ampersand at the end of the command
<gnube> Xperience, what is the issue
<Xperience> i need a codec that can play ac3 sound files (dvd audio)
<Allan> ok
<robotgeek> app: don't you get a busy cursor when you launch something?
<Allan> it said something about a broken pipe
<hmpedersen> Hey.. Can ne1 tell me, if i can install gparted and shrink /, if im using the ubuntu live disc?
<mcphail> SuperLag: why not use vmware instead of xen?
<Xperience> everytime i encode a movie to dvd theres no audio
* tech9iner is beginning to think his fav berk'like cities list needs to permanently add austin to berkeley, boulder cy co misfit_toy ;] ] 
<Allan> It said: [1]  12694
<Allan> [1]    Broken pipe             sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<_jason> ubotu, tell Xperience about multimedia
<ejofee> how do i run _from the command line, not from the menu_ the gui app which sets the network in ubuntu?
<gnube> Xperience, I wish I could help you but I rarely leave the command lie.
<Xperience> lol
<_jason> Xperience, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg includes an ac3 codec
<gnube> Allan, Aha!
<Xperience> thx
<rikai> Hm, nano is my best friend... forget gedit :E~
<gnube> Allan, Now we are getting somewhere
<Allan> what's going wrong?
<gnube> rikai, nano, eww
<app> Yes, I get the busy cursor, but I would like to change the configuration. Sometimes the busy cursor is there less time than the app takes to start. And sometimes it will not appear at all.
<gnube> emacs rocks
<Allan> broken is obviously wrong, but what does it mean?
<_jason> Xperience, you should probably read the links ubotu sent you as well
<gnube> allan do this,
<smo> SuperLag, as long as you see breezy in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/, debootstrap should work just fine (atleast, it worked fine for me with hoary)
<gnube> apt-get remove synaptic
<_jason> Allan, have you tried restarting?
<Allan> more broken pipes. jason, yes.
<the_mr_bong_show> _jason do yo uknow why when i play fullsceen videos or even double the size in mplayer the videos are really slow
<Allan> no wait. no proken pipes: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<rikai> gnube, i havent had the time to learn emacs or vi, nano is quick and dirty, and very simple.
<Allan> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<_jason> the_mr_bong_show, try to add the -framedrop switch
<app> robotgeek: I am a Linux teacher. I just try make understand, how to make the launch feedback more fool proof.
<gnube> rikai, I see. But once you do learn emacs you will be very happy and productive.
<robotgeek> app: yes, i understand. maybe you can file a usability bug somewhere?
<_jason> rikai, or vi, you will be happier
<robotgeek> app: i'm sure it will be taken seriously
<gnube> _jason, HERETIC!!!
<the_mr_bong_show> -framedrop switch?
<Xperience> _jason i have gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg installed
<gnube> :)
<trappist> emacs is a nice operating system, but I prefer linux.
<giftnudel> rikai, or stay with what you now and you'll be faster than learning a new editor ...
<gnube> trappist, w00t!
<rikai> gnube, _jason i do plan on learning to use both, but they seem jsut so damn complicated.
<app> Robotgeek, first I was asking, if anybody has any documenmtation at all about the launch icon. I don't find it with Google or "locate".
<Dr_Willis> emacs would be better if it had a nice text editor built in.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<gnube> giftnudel, Not true
<giftnudel> hehe
<Allan> the apt-get thingy says: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<smo> it worries me that someone, somewhere, is probably trying to write a kernel in lisp
<Allan> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<_jason> rikai, try running: 'vimtutor'
<gnube> Allan, Sorry, do this;
<rikai> giftnudel, perhaps in the short term.
<mcphail> app: this is a good point. Most of us are just used to launching from terminals if the menu doesn't work.
<gnube> sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<gnube> answer y when it asks you
<gnube> 0or you can do this:
<_jason> Xperience, do you have the other codecs isntalled as well?
<gnube> sudo aptitude -y remove synaptic
<Allan> what is it supposed to ask me?
<rikai> smo, i shall write a kernel in B
<giftnudel> rikai, well if I need to get something done tomorrow, it's short term for me
<robotgeek> app: i know kde has launch feedback, i dunno about gnome. i'll look, one sec
<rikai> smo, heh ;)
<Allan> it didn't ask anything
<app> I know launch feedback can be configured with KDE control center, but I don't find anyhting similar on Breezy's Gnome.
<gnube> Allan, after removing you will have blah blah free space
<giftnudel> rikai, but you are right there ..
<Mike_> hi, i've had lots of problems setting up a wireless card
<gnube> Allan, ok then,
<gnube> next
<gnube> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<_jason> gnube, I don't think he even has sudo working.  'sudo echo hi' returns nothing for him
<SuperLag> gnube: so. If I can't install Ubuntu via debootstrap... is there a way to install it from within an existing install?
<Mike_> is there any wireless cards on the market with linux drivers?
<Allan> wait
<rikai> holy crap, vegastrike-data is huge o.O;
<the_mr_bong_show> whats the -framedrop switch
<SuperLag> gnube: i.e. from my Gentoo-Xen box, and direct it to the partition I've created for a vm?
<gnube> SuperLag, Yeah you can partition your hard disk and install it there, needs about two gigs
<Allan> neither command does anything visible.
<giftnudel> the_mr_bong_show, it drops frames
<Allan> the install or the remove
<gnube> Allan,  Your termianl is screwed up.
<robotgeek> app: it might be under startup-notification, one sec
<app> Robotgeek and mcphail, my dream is not only "Linux for humans", but even Linux for people who use computers only because they must, not because they want. And people who are busy with work, family, hobbies and everythin non-computer. People who hate computers.
<gnube> this is starting to sound serious.
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i use it
<Dr_Willis> Mike_,  I  belive theres  the 5200, or 2500 chipset ones.. but i forget the details.. some Linux mag. wrote about how the company was fully supporting linux.
<Allan> I'll ask again about this in 15 minutes.
<SuperLag> gnube: over the network? or am I going to have to use a CD?
<gnube> Mike_, There are tons of cards and driv ers
<SuperLag> gnube: the partition itself is already created
<gnube> SuperLag, Is this machine in a colo?
<Mike_> i've heard the Linksys ones are good, do they offer linux drivers?
<SuperLag> gnube: not yet :)
<SuperLag> gnube: that's the idea though
<gnube> SuperLag, But it is headless?
<Dr_Willis> Mike_,  it depends more on the exact chipset of the card. then the maker of the card.
<SuperLag> gnube: yes
<gnube> hmmm.
<gnube> I did this recently actually.\
<Dr_Willis> Mike_,  some times the makers have different versions of the same card/modle name. with differnet chipsets even. :(
<MaGoX> hello
<gnube> I think you can download the netinstall image and then you apt-get to pull stuff from ubuntu
<SuperLag> gnube: I can download an ISO and loopmount it... I just don't know how to *start* the install process the way the scripts run from the CD when you boot it up. (if that makes sense)
<gnube> SuperLag, I think you can download the netinstall image and then you apt-get to pull stuff from ubuntu
<MaGoX> to view the version of gcc kompiled kernel
<MaGoX> spek spanish sorry
<MaGoX> speak
<MaGoX> xD
<SuperLag> gnube: do you have a URL to the netinstall image, by chance?
<robotgeek> app: there's a startup library, libstartup-notification0, but i don't think too many apps use that though
<Mike_> well the Linksys PCI cards have Atheros chipsets which i believe are better supported than the ACX111 crap
<gnube> SuperLag, I think it is on the debian front page
<rikai> app, hm, ubuntu DOES need to be made more seamless...
<Kaltherz> Hi !!
<Mike_> but it's still ridiculously hard getting a wireless card to work under linux
<Kaltherz> Hey, someone can answer to me...
<Mike_> which is really letting it down
<SuperLag> gnube: so Debian... nto Ubuntu?
<gnube> SuperLag, But debian and ubuntu are not so different if you are running headless . . .
<robotgeek> Mike_: it depends on which card you have
<jenda> Kaltherz: don't ask to ask... just ask :)
<MaGoX> hello to view the version of gcc as my kernel compiled ??
<Dr_Willis> Mike_,  you dont want to know the hassles ive had getting wireless working under windowes either. :P
<Kaltherz> How can I to not accept incoming messages in the "amule" ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Mike_ about wireless
<SuperLag> gnube: there is one big difference, in my case.  Look at the following line. :)
<gnube> SuperLag, they do not have a netinstall as far as I know.
<SuperLag> Linux xenmaster 2.6.12.6-xen-dom0 #1 Tue Dec 20 22:32:29 CST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<giftnudel> MaGoX, just do a modinfo i810
<SuperLag> gnube: AMD64
<gnube> ahhh 64 bits
<Mike_> i've never had a problem running anything, under windows
<gnube> why not stay with debian?
<Skies> how can I install apache 2.2.0? :D
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<smo> SuperLag: if the host is ubuntu, debootstrap should be all setup ready to go
<Dr_Willis> Mike_,  consider yourself very very very lucky then.
<SuperLag> smo: the host is Gentoo.
<app> I saw that too, but how do you configure it? Well, I have to go, mail me at app@iki.fi if you please. Thanks for the keywords "startup-notification". kKeywords are the gold pieces of todays computer jungles...
<robotgeek> Mike_: maybe we shud just get tou your wireless issue?
<gnube> smo, Can you use bootstrap to install ubunut he wants to know
<conrad_> hi, got a tar.gz file for which i thought the untarring was cvzf??
<Ng> xvzf
<Ng> cvzf is for creating
<SuperLag> gnube: because, compared to Ubuntu, Debian doesn't do AMD64 well at all.
<robotgeek> app: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/startup-notification/
<Mike_> ok
<Dr_Willis> Ralink have 'got the message' on Free Software, and have released their drivers under the GPL.
<giftnudel> MaGoX, did you understand?
<smo> gnube, I have done, but only from an ubuntu host
<conrad_> hi
<conrad_> can someone help me with a noob question?
<CarlFK> gnube: This may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<MaGoX> giftnudel ok this is the new or the orignial compiled kernel because the NVDIA driver say that the version 3.4 is not correct
<CarlFK> conrad_: not if you dont' ask the question ;)
<conrad_> i've got cvpjf ; xvpfi
<DRK13> HI room  :)
<dsevilla> well, today my dapper says it is gonna deinstall dbus
<MaGoX> sevilla
<MaGoX> k pasa !!
<MaGoX> xD
<Mike_> ok, i have no net connection on ubuntu, so i'm having to download stuff under xp and share it over via my compactflash card. i have installed ndiswrapper-utils, and also the ndisgtk front end, i have installed the TNET1130.inf driver, but when i do ndiswrapper -l it's reports 'hardware not present'
<dsevilla> when I dist-upgrade it
<conrad_> CarlFK: i did but was ignored , so i thought i'd make sure someone was listening first this time
<giftnudel> MaGoX, this from you currently running kernel
<MaGoX> dsevilla hablas espanyol no ?
<dsevilla> MaGoX, hola :)
<robotgeek> Mike_: is it supported by ndiswrapper?
<Skies> how can I install apache 2.2.0? :D
<Mike_> the card has a Texas Instruments ACX111 chipset
<conrad_> CarlFK: well thx. Can you tell me how to untar .gz file? please
<stianh> Skis: is it just released?
<dsevilla> MaGoX, pues s?
<MaGoX> giftundel ok but its no the original kompiled kernel
<jhenn> can anyone help me with setting up internet connection sharing?
<Mike_> it's a no name brand card, fairly new, it's not on the list of supported cards, no
<MaGoX> dsivilla
<darker-shadow> thanks amigos
<conrad_> i thought it was tar cvzf??
<robotgeek> conrad_: tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<MaGoX> dsevilla vaia tio jajajja toi aki kon el ubuntu
<robotgeek> conrad_: c is for compress
<conrad_> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> Mike_: i meant on the ndiswrapper wiki
<Kaltherz> otia
<MaGoX> tu no sabras por casualidad como ver la version original con que se compilo el kernel
<darker-shadow> it's root is active
<Kaltherz> espaoles
<CarlFK> conrad_: I think you can just double click it.  if that doesnt work...   no.  "tar c" is for create.  x is for extract.  man tar before you proceed.
<smo> robotgeek: c is create .. z is gzip and j is bzip2
<darker-shadow> and work excellent
<giftnudel> MaGoX,  then you need to boot that kernel for this version
<robotgeek> smo: yes, i know. thanks :)
<giftnudel> MaGoX, there might be a better one
<MaGoX> esque tengo el Driver de Nvidia que me pide el gcc que compilo el kernel
<Mike_> i know that's what you meant
<Mike_> i said no
<robotgeek> Mike_: then, probably no
<Mike_> robotgeek: the specific card is not listed
<Kaltherz> bye bye !
<Mike_> robotgeek: the specific card has been out about 2 weeks
<robotgeek> Mike_: chipset?
<Mike_> robotgeek: for 4th time, ACX111
<MaGoX> giftnudel i install the lastest version but the nvidia say the message alredy
<robotgeek> Mike_: you are going to have a tough time with it
<dsevilla> anybody using dapper? having locale problems???
<CarlFK> I have a scan of a full page.  how can I print that so it is fit to the size of the page?  (it is ok if the "no print zone" doen't print, there isn't anything in that space on the original)
<Ng> CarlFK: GIMP can scale things down when it prints
<giftnudel> MaGoX, hmm, let me check, I find a method
<claes> dsevilla, Using dapper no locales problem what I know off.
<MaGoX> kaltherz hola !
<MaGoX> ok xD
<MaGoX> thanks
<Mike_> the majority of people using ndiswrapper are using it to wrap around ACX111 drivers
<Mike_> so i thought it would be easy to sort
<linuxgeek2> does anyone know how to install transparency using gdesklets
<linuxgeek2> ?
<trappist> dsevilla: I have to mess with the LANG variable on breezy and dapper
<dsevilla> trappist, and what did you put in them? :)
<trappist> dsevilla: C
<giftnudel> MaGoX, find the kernel in /lib/modules/kernel-name
<dsevilla> hahah, nice
<dsevilla> OK, that's a not working locale :)
<Mike_> hmm apparently the Belkin ones are now linux
<giftnudel> MaGoX, and do strings arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko | grep verma
<Mike_> i'll look into getting another wireless card, or a cable
<trappist> dsevilla: without it, line characters (like in `pstree`) come out as garbage in Eterm
<giftnudel> MaGoX, you need to be in that directory
<linuxgeek2> gdesklets ?
<claes> dsevilla, LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<trappist> claes: do you have Eterm installed?
<giftnudel> MaGoX, otherwiese strings /lib/modules/kernel-name/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko | grep verma
<CarlFK> ng - gimp didn't quite get it right.  it scaled it, but didn't "trim" the zone, so it moved the start down, which pushed things printed on the bottom into the zone
<giftnudel> -e
<claes> trappist, nope
<dsevilla> claes, yeah, if you have an English locale, but not if you have an Spanish one
<Mike_> yeah Dr Willis that's the belkin cards
<Mike_> or the Ralink chipsets
<the_mr_bong_show> ok i got a question about partions and xp and ubuntu
<dsevilla> claes, mmm... does this mean that ubuntu has switched to UTF-8?
<robotgeek> Mike_: the ralinks are nice, i use them :)
<claes> dsevilla, check with "locale -a" see if you find anything you like. :-)
<Mike_> i might try and get one
<Ng> CarlFK: I have no idea what you are talking about with trimming and zones, but I know that if I try to print a huge image in gimp and tell it to scale horizontally and vertically (in the print dialog) it all fits on the page. Is that not what you're asking for?
<Mike_> are they the only chipset with linux drivers?
<trappist> dsevilla: there are several bugs in bugzilla about the UTF-8 locale situation
<hmpedersen> Hey.. Can ne1 tell me, if i can install gparted and shrink /, if im using the ubuntu live disc?
<Mike_> does it work out of the box on linux
<Mike_> ?
<claes> dsevilla, They switched with breezy I think.
<Mike_> on ubuntu, i mean?
<MaGoX> giftundel one moment , i don't know otherwiese
<robotgeek> Mike_: yes
<Ng> Mike_: I bought a NetGear WPN311 the other day (athereos based) and it Just Worked
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one give me a link or tell me step by step on how i can partion my hdd so i can boot and use xp or ubuntu
<giftnudel> MaGoX, otherwise
<Mike_> hmm interesting
<giftnudel> MaGoX, otherwise = if not then
<willis_> the_mr_bong_show,  well for a start - backup everything thats imporntant.
<Ng> Mike_: www.linuxemporium.co.uk have some linux compatible cards too I think
<the_mr_bong_show> did that
<Mike_> i am looking at that site now thanks
<Ng> Mike_: they're probably ralink based. I only mention it because you have a .uk hostname :)
<MaGoX> ok
<Ng> ah
<Mike_> Bristol, UK
<Foodcoman> Greetings
<willis_> the_mr_bong_show,  then I  normally just use a live cd like the "SystemRescueCD" and use qt_parted to resize the existing aoprtition. and leave a sectuion of the Hd "Unallocated" then let the isntaller set up that as it wants
<MaGoX> giftundel don't find /arch
<willis_> the_mr_bong_show,  be sure to  tell the installer to use the existing free space.. NOT the 'whole hard drive'
<conrad_> i've cd'd into a folder andthere are different colored listings
<mcphail> Mike_: try googling for different windows drivers for your card, and try them all with ndiswrapper
<MaGoX> giftnudel don't find /arch
<conrad_> what can i do to open setup.sh which is in green?
<Mike_> hmm
<Mike_> my card brings up 3 results
<claes> conrad_,      ./setup.sh
<conrad_> thx
<Mike_> all from the shop i bought it at!
<darker-shadow> another question if i will upload the script the server on the net, can you tell me  please. how to configuration the script and install him?
<MaGoX> giftnudel /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/
<MaGoX> don't find /arch
<the_mr_bong_show> see i what i would like to do is use fdisk and part half my drive half for windows half for ubuntu how do i get xp on one part and ubuntu on the other and then when i turn on the pc let my pc ask if i want to boot ubuntu or xp
<giftnudel> MaGoX, cd kernel
<giftnudel> MaGoX, it's in there
<conrad_> claes: says bash no such file or directory
<darker-shadow> ???
<giftnudel> MaGoX, but need to go, sorry
<claes> conrad_, Are you in the directory where the setup.sh is?
<conrad_> yes
<conrad_> already there, in it
<willis_> the_mr_bong_show,  yes.. the ubuntu install will add a boot menu.
<Mike_> it's strange that on the ubuntu wiki, several acx111 cards are showing as working out of the box
<Mike_> even without ndiswrapper
<willis_> the_mr_bong_show,  it will do exactly that.
<claes> conrad_, Check the first line in the script setup.sh what does that say?
<conrad_> claes: there is a Read me file etc
<darker-shadow> some one?
<MaGoX> ok thanks very mach bye bye
<conrad_> claes: that is what i don't know because i can't open it
<LoppApan> the_mr_bong_show: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<conrad_> is it cat?
<claes> conrad_, Try:   head setup.sh
<claes> conrad_, head shows you the first 10 lines of a file.
<conrad_> says cannot open setup.sh for reading?
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: you can view a video tutorial on that at this url http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6104490811311898236&q=
<conrad_> it's green does that mean it is not a reading file?
<claes> conrad_, Do you have the permissions to read the file? ls -l setup.sh
<conrad_> well, i'm root
<the_mr_bong_show> i got my hdd part already half and half but how do i get windows ty
<claes> conrad_, What does: file setup.sh    say?
<the_mr_bong_show> sorry
<the_mr_bong_show> thank you sorry im a newbe
<claes> conrad_, Green means it's executable.
<conrad_> claes: that is what i thought. do you know the command to  execute it?
<the_mr_bong_show> lowman62 that site was Not Found
<the_mr_bong_show> Error 404
<willis_> ./whatever.sh
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: no i was just saying if you are more kinestetic like me then watching a video would be more helpful
<lowman62> i have it up here now
<the_mr_bong_show> true i am that way thats why screenshots and movies help alot i have to see it lol
<claes> conrad_, It should be executable by itself.   ./setup.sh    should run it.   it's     dot/setup.sh
<conrad_> claes: i opened it
<the_mr_bong_show> well that site im geting an 404
<conrad_> if you want the  head
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: go to http://video.google.com and ask for "dual booting windows xp and ubuntu" it is the first thing that shows up
<hmpedersen> Oh.. Is there a way to get a graphical bootloader in ubuntu?
<willis_> I wonder what this setup.sh is even for.
<willis_> hmpedersen,  you mean a nice fancy grub menu?
<hmpedersen> willis, more like a nice clean lilo with a few options..
<claes> conrad_, It should be executable by itself.   ./setup.sh    should run it.   it's     dot/setup.sh
<conrad_> claes: successfully excuted ./ command. Now says,"Your cgoban shell script is now configured. You may copy this shell
<conrad_> script to a /bin directory and use it to run cgoban. Please leave
<conrad_> all other files in place.
<the_mr_bong_show> lawman62 didnt find it
<claes> conrad_, Then it worked.
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: oh bouy! se la vi
<dsevilla> OK, guys, the locale problem is solved
<conrad_> claes: thx, what about copying to a /bin to run the app from there?
<dsevilla> just changing the locales from es_ES@euro to es_ES.euro works
<mcphail> conrad_: sudo mv cgoban /usr/local/bin/
<dsevilla> just @ -> . in locales
<dsevilla> thanks for your help
<Skies> how can I install apache 2.2.0? :D
<the_mr_bong_show> i found it i had to search for xp and ubuntu
<conrad_> Thank you, mcphail
<lowman62> the_mr_bong_show: well there you go...get on with your bad self :P``
<the_mr_bong_show> lol
<lowman62> :)
<conrad_> mcphail: sorry to be such a nuisance with my noob quesitons. What does that command effectively do now?
<the_mr_bong_show> lowman62 how do i play it lol
<mcphail> conrad_: it move the shell script to a directory which is in your $PATH (in other words you can run it simply by typing the name)
<conrad_> in the shell?
<mcphail> conrad_: yes
<conrad_> mcphail: and can i have it to run from Applications too?
<conrad_> using menu editor??
<xwolf> yo people... know the shipit ubuntu cds? which interface do they come with?
<conrad_> mcphail: soz, Applications Menu Editor?
<mcphail> conrad_: yes
<Eleaf> conrad_, `!
<trappist> xwolf: interface?
<HighHopes> Hello folks! Is it possible to disable RSDP detection, fan, acpi and so on in Ubuntu? because my Laptop is old and it uses APM, not ACPI. How can I achieve this? \
<conrad_> mcphail: is it the .jar or sh.in one i need to open?
<xwolf> trappist i call it interface lol... i mean kde/xfce/gnome
<trappist> xwolf: gnome
<xwolf> only?
<the_mr_bong_show> lowman62 i can play it but it is so chopy how well can you play it
<Psycho78m> does anyone know the command which tells me what video card i'm using?
<conrad_> mcphail: cgoban.jar or cgoban.sh.in ?
<trappist> the one you download only has gnome (afaik), so I assume it's the same for shipit
<Psycho78m> it begins with an l
<mcphail> conrad_: /usr/local/bin/cgoban (I would imagine)
<k31th> Whats the ubuntu docs channel ?
<greenpenguin13> its for GPs
<xwolf> thanks trans__err
<robotgeek> k31th: /j #ubuntu-doc
<xwolf> wow, bad typo... thanks trappist ;P
<Psycho78m> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Psycho78m> oh god
<conrad_> mcphail: you genius!
<k31th> anyone use bacula ?
<occy> Is there a way to get Metacity to show you the size of the window when you resize it?
<conrad_> mcphail: what a wicked imagination you have : 0
<robotgeek> k31th: is it that backup tool? (i havent used it)
<[g2] > running modrobe acpi failes iwth acpi_cpufreq .. "No such device" with Kubuntu and 2.6.12-9-696 on my gateway laptop
<mcphail> conrad_: glad to help
<conrad_> thx, cu
<l3m> any ideas? the whole thing compiles fine on debian: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zQdex659.html
<Psycho78m> i have a quick question for anyone interested in answering me: is identifying the video card's bus identifier a big step i seem to be skipping?  if so, how do i fnd this info out?
<trappist> l3m: -fhonor-std
<ejofee> how do i run _from the command line, not from the menu_ the gui app which sets the network in ubuntu?
<l3m> trappist: ok, i'll try.. thanks
<ejofee> when booting single user, i can't login. it asks for a password, but there's none that would work. please help me.
<trappist> ejofee: single user should boot straight to /bin/sh, not a password prompt
<trappist> or a login
<eksajm> ejofee, use a live cd, chroot to the enviroment and use passwd?
<l3m> trappist: same error
<k31th> robotgeek: yes it is a backuptool
<qaqa> Hello people!
<Psycho78m> this is the ubuntu help channel, right?
<greenpenguin13> probably
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one tell me how or where can i get a windows boot disk
<Ng> bootdisk.com has DOS boot disks, if that's what you mean
<qaqa> right now, only root can access the ntfs partition I have mounted. how do i allow ordinary users readonly access to it? (sudo chmod 555 didnt work)
<Foodcoman> http://www.bootdisk.com
<Foodcoman> Seriously
<Foodcoman> =)
<trappist> l3m: were those libs built locally or on the debian box (or elsewhere)?
<bDerrly> qaqa, your /etc/fstab should look similar to this:
<bDerrly> /dev/hda1       /win            ntfs    ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222   0       0
<l3m> trappist: on both machines, i got the .tar.bz2 from the internet, untarred it, ./bootstrap && ./configure && make
<Mike_> i've solved my wireless issue!
<Mike_> with 20m of ethernet cable
<robotgeek> Mike_: aha
<qaqa> bDerrly: would you mind explaining the options? ro=readonly. what does umask do?
<trappist> l3m: http://www.ogre3d.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=91386#92168
<ejofee> when booting single user, i can't login. it asks for a password, but there's none that would work. please help me.
<ejofee> how do i run _from the command line, not from the menu_ the gui app which sets the network in ubuntu?
<l3m> trappist: i read that. so?
<robotgeek> ejofee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<l3m> trappist: i did run bootstrap
<l3m> trappist: if the answer was in the ogre forum i'd have found it already, i read all related posts there.....
<qaqa> bDerrly: I changed my fstab..I still cant access it without sudo
<ejofee> robotgeek: cool! you read my mind, that's a very nice tutorial on wifi. what about my questions?
<jordo23> bootstrap bill
<cvt> how do i unstick a program?
<jordo23> use lighter fluid
<robotgeek> ejofee: which ones? the calculator ones?
<eksajm> qaqa, you have to set premisions for he folder.. have you done that?
<cvt> how do i update firefox?
<qaqa> eksajm: well, so long as ntfs is mounted, I'm not able to chmod it
<eksajm> well unmount it then, change premsions and mount again?
<qaqa> eksajm: I changed the perms to 555 after unmounting. I mounted it again after that. No change
<eksajm> kk ;/
<eksajm> you cannot write to a ntfs partitions
<ejofee> robotgeek: when booting single user, i can't login. it asks for a password, but there's none that would work. please help me.
<ejofee> robotgeek: how do i run _from the command line, not from the menu_ the gui app which sets the network in ubuntu?
<qaqa> eksajm: I dont want to write. Read access is enough
<eksajm> not if ypu want to change the length of a file
<eksajm> kk..
<robotgeek> ejofee: first one, i don't know, second one iwconfig wlan0 <parameter>
<eksajm> root can read but not ordianry users?
<ejofee> robotgeek: heh, nice of you to remember that ejofee is the calculator gui :)
<qaqa> eksajm: yes..
<ejofee> robotgeek: what if my network is not wireless?
<qaqa> eksajm: I think there is something wrong with the folder perms
<ejofee> robotgeek: for instance, i am on a lan
<disasm> hey, i'm trying to move a postgresql database from an unbootable ubuntu to another ubuntu machine, but I keep getting problems with pg_controldata
<refnumzx> i am trying to compile samba from source on ubuntu but i would like everything to go where the binary package installer places them libs, password files, etc.. how can i tell what build options were used on a binary package?
<robotgeek> ejofee: then ifconfig / dhclient
<Orionoceros> can i take a minute of someone's time?
<qaqa> eksajm: cuz konqy still lists it as a "locked folder" for ordinary users
<ejofee> robotgeek: i know how to edit the text files, i just want to know some gui ubuntu apps which do the same
<eksajm> qaqa, hum.. thats not suppose to happand ;) .. did you follow a guide to mount it ?
<ejofee> robotgeek: nothing gui in ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ejofee: network-admin?
<qaqa> eksajm: no..ubuntu autoconfigured it upon install
<ejofee> robotgeek: i need them for a friend of mine which is a newbye
<ejofee> robotgeek: cool, thanks
<robotgeek> ejofee: the gui is network-admin, you might want network-manager if you have wireless + lan together
<eksajm> qaqa, oh, hum i might be the wrong person to help you. i am very new to ubuntu. i only used gnetoo linux
<neopolitik> anyone know how to get the correct headers for my latest current kernel in ubuntu? (2.6.23-10)
<qaqa> eksajm: Thanks anyway.
<neopolitik> I can't find them in synaptic
<robotgeek> neopolitik, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-
<qaqa> eksajm: I changed the mount point to a diff dir and it works now! weirdness!
<trappist> l3m: I'm trying to build it here.  I'll let you know how it goes.
<robotgeek> neopolitik: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<qaqa> eksajm: I think you were right about the folder perms then
<eksajm> try to set them wit R option
<eksajm> well it wont work
<eksajm> since you cannt set perms
<ejofee> robotgeek: i can't run anything like "network-admin" from a console... it simply can't find it on my machine
<robotgeek> ejofee: are you looking for a gui tool, or a commandline tool, or asking me how to launch the gui tool from cli?
<trappist> l3m: so far so good.  I'm thinking something very basic is missing, what with the undefined reference to `std::cout'
<neopolitik> robotgeek: thanks! whats the $(uname -r) all about? does that get the current kernel version?
<trappist> like maybe your g++ is symlinked to gcc or something
<robotgeek> neopolitik: bash goodness, executes uname -r and puts it there, so you get the current headers
<neopolitik> robotgeek: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<ejofee> robotgeek: 3 -- "asking me how to launch _the ubuntu_ gui tool from cli"
<neopolitik> it's like the kernel's too new or something
<CarinArr> neopolitik, i have those exact headers installed
<CarinArr> sothey should be there alright
<neopolitik> wierd, eh?
<robotgeek> ejofee: are you on ubuntu?
<neopolitik> yup
<ejofee> robotgeek: no
<bungle> hi
<robotgeek> ejofee: then?
<ejofee> robotgeek: i don't like ubuntu
<ejofee> robotgeek: i very much prefer kubuntu
<ejofee> robotgeek: and this is what i am using
<robotgeek> ejofee: hmm, okay.
<ejofee> robotgeek: but i thought kubuntu had the same tools
<neopolitik> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://seveas.ubuntulin
<neopolitik> that must be it, right?
<typewriter> i got my ubuntu 5.10 cds just last week and I popped in the x86 install cd and it errored during the install
<neopolitik> bad sources.list
<robotgeek> neopolitik: the whole url is ubuntulinux.nl
<mcphail> An undefined reference to std::cout is a problem with source, rather than compiler
<staaka> i'm missing D-Bus i guess what do i need to do upgrade or update
<neopolitik> robotgeek: I know, i just didn't paste it all in.. theres like 10 lines of output
<robotgeek> neopolitik: pastebin :)
<refnumzx> i am trying to compile samba from source on ubuntu but i would like everything to go where the binary package installer places them libs, password files, etc.. how can i tell what build options were used on a binary package? i would also like to offer this as a .deb
<robotgeek> neopolitik: his repos might be down
<staaka> having issues with trying to play streams with some media players and i get errors stating now compiled with D-Bus
<mula`> hi
<mula`> how can i enable mysql support in php5 /apache 2 ?
<staaka> s/now/not/
<aaronm67> I am using a dell inspiron 6000, and when I close the lid, the screen doesn't come back, I am forced to use the sleep button to put the computer to sleep, and then resume from sleep mode. Does anyone know how to make it just open and close? I had it working once before on a previous installation of Ubuntu, but I had to reinstall
<mula`> nevermind, it works now
<neopolitik> robotgeek, et al: http://pastebin.com/473296
<neopolitik> i got my source.list from that ubuntu automatic source list generator site
<robotgeek> neopolitik: hmm, can you pastebin that too?
<neopolitik> nother question: could it be that I already have the correct header files, but I can't find them? cause maybe vmware and my self are just looking in the wrong place..
<neopolitik> robotgeek: sure
<robotgeek> neopolitik: unlikely
<bur[n] er> oh crap, staaka, you may not be able to msg back without being registered to nickserv :\
<bobbyd_> hi
<typewriter> whats the lightest window manager
<aaronm67> does anyone know how I can get the screen to come back after I close the lid of a dell inspiron 6000?
<bungle> typewriter, i use fluxbox which is pretty lightweight
<neopolitik> http://pastebin.com/473303
<sethk> aaronm67, sure, hold the power button for five seconds, then reboot.  :)
<neopolitik> robotgeek: ^
<bobbyd_> I used a program a long time ago that was like dd but would retry multiple times on errors and would fill in a whole file from any parts that could be recovered. does anyone know what it's called? I used it for recovering data from a broken hard drive.
<leagris> typewriter, its named ratpoison http://freshmeat.net/redir/ratpoison/8830/url_homepage/ratpoison
<aaronm67> ok
<MrRio> hey
<refnumzx> i am trying to compile samba from source on ubuntu but i would like everything to go where the binary package installer places them libs, password files, etc.. how can i tell what build options were used on a binary package? i would also like to offer this as a .deb
<Discipulus> aaronm67, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellLaptopSuspendFix?highlight=%28dell%29
<leagris> emacs makes a quite very complette lightweight text desktop as well :)
<sethk> refnumzx, ./configure --prefix=/usr
<robotgeek> neopolitik: i can't see anything wrong with it, maybe you might want to comment out everything other than the main and try again?
<Khisanth> emacs is not a lightweight anything!
<MrRio> synaptic has started to freeze my machine, i cant restart X or switch to a tty
<leagris> :)
<robotgeek> no flamewars please :)
<neopolitik> robotgeek: should I do an apt update list thing?
<robotgeek> neopolitik: yes
<aaronm67> haha, well, what I do now is I push the sleep button (fn + esc) and wake it up
<MrRio> started happening since i turn on universe multiverse, from which i installed flash and acroread
<refnumzx> sethk: what will that do?
<leagris> For a lass edged desktop but stll lightweight, I liked to use windowmaker but ther are others
<neopolitik> robotgeek: i'm going to try it from synaptic
<aaronm67> Discipulus: thanks a lot for that link
<robotgeek> neopolitik: not gonna matter, it uses apt :)
<Discipulus> aaronm67, no problem
<neopolitik> robotgeek: k. thought I'd mention it incase you'd tell me 'synaptic has it's own repo cache' or somesuchstuff
<Sionide> whats the best software for torrenting with ubuntu ??
<robotgeek> neopolitik: nah
<bungle> good
<aaronm67> Sionide: try azureus, azureus.sourceforge.net
<Sionide> any others?
<neopolitik> Sionide: I use azureus, but ubuntu comes with a simple gnome torrent app
<Sionide> yeah thats the one giving me trouble(ish)
<typewriter> use azureus, it's the shizzle
<neopolitik> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/Release.gpg: Could not connect to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (83.160.7.26), connection timed out
<aaronm67> try another bittorrent client (abc)
<leagris> Having user rated packages on the Ubuntu web or wiki that would be usefull to answer questions like, what is the best <insert package> for <insert purpose> :)
<aaronm67> I believe it's also at sourceforge
<neopolitik> robotgeek: if one repo fails to load, do the following ones still load?
<robotgeek> neopolitik: should
<Sionide> leagris, good idea, i'd be happy to rate the packages i use
<typewriter> i <3 torrents
<typewriter> im getting 6mbit down on ubuntu torrent
<neopolitik> robotgeek: I got 3 repo erros
<robotgeek> neopolitik: weird, just go with the main ones
<neopolitik> others were that .nl site
<robotgeek> neopolitik: seveas is probably sleeping, so his repo is down
<aaronm67> when I enable the "resume" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst, what device does it hibernate to? my root, swap, or home partition. Currently, I have it set as root, and it doesn't do anything really
<corresponder> hi
<leagris> Sionide, I took the ideo from Mandriva that runs a package rating for club members. (My 5 yesrs long mandriva subscription ended this month though because I now prefer Ubuntu/Kubuntu) :)
<Knorrie> hi
<neopolitik> robotgeek: so just comment out seveas?
<robotgeek> neopolitik: yes
<bungle> leagris, I am a convert from mdk to ubuntu aswell
<Foodcoman> bungle: Same here.
<robotgeek> neopolitik: i think you missed a kernel upgrade or something
<ubuntu> hi, i am using a live cd right now, is it possible to use my one cd drive now?
<leagris> Bad times for Mandriva, because I know soo much who went from Mdk to Ubuntu in the last year
<neopolitik> robotgeek: my sources.list was funky for a long time
<angelx> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo
<jbroome> angelx: don't do that
<leagris> What made my choice is, packages dpeendencies and .deb installation is much much cleaner and faster to update than the rpm. Then Ubuntu brought a nice set of easy tools the old debin didn't have
<angelx> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<neopolitik> robotgeek: strange thing is, the day before yesterday, I tried installing vmplayer from vmware and it installed fine saying "vmmod loaded perfectly wiith your kernel, blah blah" but yesterday it didn't run, then when trying to reinstall, I got that headers not found error that I got a month or two ago when I tried to install vmware
<leagris> old debian
<jbroome> *plonk*
<robotgeek> neopolitik: hmm, i dunno anything about vmware, sorry
* neopolitik is worried too that the original vmware install wasn't properly uninstalled
<refnumzx> i am trying to compile samba from source on ubuntu but i would like everything to go where the binary package installer places them libs, password files, etc.. how can i tell what build options were used on a binary package? i would also like to offer this as a .deb
<cvt> i can't play any media files
<cvt> any ideas/
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> cvt: install vlc player via synaptic
<neopolitik> robotgeek: build-essential is already the newest version.
<jenda> cvt: got codecs?
<neopolitik> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<ubuntu> it plays everything
<cvt> not yet.
<cvt> k, ubuntu
<neopolitik> ubuntu: it doesn't play /everything/
<Sionide> leagris, well it's a wiki so lets do it
<cvt> i tried installing mplayer
<leagris> refnumzx, if you are going to compile and install yourself without rebuilding ubuntu deb package. I storngly recommand to use the /usr/local path as base install and not the system path
<nickrud> refnumzx, apt-get source <samba whatever package> , then look in debian/rules for build options
<ubuntu> yeah, it won't play your piano at home, no
<neopolitik> i've found it won't play some avi stuff for some reason
<ubuntu> what codec is that avi neopolitik ?
<Foodcoman> neopolitik: Automatix from the ubuntu forum is pretty slick for the media codecs.
<jenda> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is crap
<neopolitik> ubuntu: dunno.. I found a bunch of non-free codecs on mplayer's site and now I can play pretty much everything else
<jenda> Foodcoman: Do NOT recommend automatix... it is utter crap and breaks boxes
<Foodcoman> jenda: fix my codec problems.   =)
<vodnik> hello, when I compile something and the install it with sudo make install, is install to /usr/local/share - how do I uninstall it otherwise than by manually deleting those files?
<jenda> Foodcoman: and destroy you setup.
<jenda> *your
<Foodcoman> jenda: 10-4 I wont recomend then.
<ubuntu> yeah, can be, i usually only play mpeg4 aps files, so...
<neopolitik> there's a replacement for automatix, i think
<Foodcoman> jenda: on 64 bit?
<cvt> i installed vlc player and tried to open an mp3 unsuccessfully.
<Orionoceros> how do i play divx and mpegs and other formats?
<erUSUL> vodnik,  by manually deleting those files, actually
<jenda> Foodcoman: Last time I checked, it didn't support 64bit
<nickrud> vodnik, if you're lucky, make uninstall will work (depends on whether or not the programmer wrote that part)
<Amaranth> !mac
<ubotu> Amaranth: Do they come in packets of five?
<Amaranth> hrm
<erUSUL> Orionoceros, w32codecs
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<ubuntu> now i have a question: can i unmount the cd drive when using the live cd of ubuntu to copy some files from cd to hd?
<Orionoceros> where would i find that?
<Foodcoman> jenda: No matter, it did work on 2 desktops and 1 laptop for me.  Havent had any breakage using the 1.2.x version.
<erUSUL> !tell Orionoceros about w32codecs
<hmpedersen> Does anyone have experience in dualboot with xp and ubuntu.. When you install xp -after- ubuntu?
<Foodcoman> I will let the experts recommend the safe method of getting all the codecs in.
<Foodcoman> =)
<jenda> Foodcoman: unfortunately, Seveas ain't here, so I'll have to explain this without support
<Foodcoman> I trust you.
<disasm> hmpedersen: you need to get back into ubuntu, and reinstall grub to the mbr
<disasm> hmpedersen: if you have a live cd, try using the kernel on the live cd with parameter root=/dev/hdaX where hdaX is /
<hmpedersen> disasm, can i use the live...
<hmpedersen> u beat me to it..
<vodnik> alright, I can live with that and next time I will try make uninstall (however, what if I have deleted the source code already, where can I issue this command from?)
<erUSUL> ubuntu, you can try and force it
<hmpedersen> Im not used to people answering my questions before i ask them.. thanx disasm :)
<erUSUL> vodnik, untar it again
<disasm> hmpedersen: no problem ;-)
<refnumzx> where do source packages get installed?
<seth_k|lappy> hmpedersen, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Foodcoman> disasm: is a mind reader
<disasm> now if only i could answer my own questions, i'd be set ;-)
<ubuntu> erUSUL, yes i better just try it. Is there a tool to unmount in ubuntu or do i have to do it via the shell?
<erUSUL> ubuntu, via shell
<jenda> Foodcoman: Automatix caused a lot of trouble, because the author got angry when someone tried to fork it to make it safer (because the author didn't let them fix it)... so there is now automatix (which it looked like was finaly gonna die) and it's brother - EasyBreezy... EasyBreezy (AKA Automatix NG) was the safer version of automatix, and it found and joined the team of EasyUbuntu... and took that name. The first joint version will be out _so
<jenda> on_... so I can't really recommend it yet. I can, however give you a link to the last version of EasyBreezy, if you're interested.
<jenda> !easybreezy
<Foodcoman> jenda: Good news.  You have my vote.
<jenda> ubotu, tell Foodcoman about easybreezy
<Foodcoman> jenda: I am an easy sell.
<neopolitik> what linux kernel is the latest breezy on?
<vodnik> erUSUL:I see, easy enough, thanks.
<no0tic> I'm trying to compile a tool that needs id3lib and I installed libid3-3.8.3-dev, but it doesn't work
<hmpedersen> I could ofcourse allso just reinstall all.. THen id have a clean ubuntu aswell.. Been messin around a bit too much, i think
<neopolitik> like, if my system is up to date with updates and stuff, what kernel should i have?
<jenda> neopolitik: 2.6...
<erUSUL> neopolitik, 2.6.12
<neopolitik> 2.6.12-10?
<jenda> 2.6.12
<MoonRanger> ubotu, tell MoonRanger about easybreezy
<no0tic> I've tried also libid3-dev with no avail
<refnumzx> where do source packages get installed?
<neopolitik> .  /src /usr/src
<erUSUL> neopolitik, i do not know the exact compilation as i use custom 2.6.15-rc4
<refnumzx> i looked there and no packages for the one i installed
<no0tic> in dapper will transparency be present?
<neopolitik> I have kernel 2.6.12-10 with headers of 2.6.12-9 and vmware's vmplayer errors on installation, saying "headers don't exactly match your kernel" but there's no -10 headers in the repository
* Foodcoman thanks Jenda for the info
<cvt> where is the programs folder?
<grogoreo> hi
<coNP> cvt: what do you want with that?
<obscenic> Salut amis
<bDerrly> cvt, explain further...  there is /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin
<cvt> coNP, i want to delete some useless searchpluggins to make room for more
<disasm> i had my ubuntu hard drive die in my ubuntu amd64 laptop, I already was capable to get the whole file system copied over to my gentoo amd64 hard drive. I need to dump a database (postgresql) with client and invoice data. The data files are in /var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main/ I've tried running ubuntu in the chroot and i can't start postgresql with the error pg_ctl: cannot be run as root (running /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4 start) I also have an
<jenda> Foodcoman: no problem - do not be serprised if you meet someone with a different opinion, though :) (on IRC, it's us, on the forums, it's them)
<ubuntu> erUSUL, you know the path i have to unmount for the live distribution of ubuntu?
<kotatsu> anyone here using dapper with an ati card? is the r300 driver included and enabled?
<coNP> cvt: what search plugins?
<jenda> obscenic: salut. c'est un channeai anglais... ti peux aller a #ubuntu-fr su tu veux
<kotatsu> disasm: I'm not certain, but it's likely that the postgres user doesn't exist on your system and it can't switch to something other than root... that would be my guess, anyway
<erUSUL> ubuntu, no sorry jus umount via de device. run mount wo arguments and take a look
<cvt> coNP, for firefox
<disasm> kotatsu: i can su postgres fine, but I can't run it because you need to be root to run init scripts (catch 22)
<obscenic> ah, oui! C'est cool!
<obscenic> merci
<Foodcoman> jenda: I am too old to battle, I leave that for the script kiddies.  Time and experience, especially those like yourself who are paying their dues supporting others is what matters to me.
<kotatsu> disasm: and it's not switching itself to postgres' UID after starting?
<Knowerrors> Anybody here help with vanilla kernel compiling on Ubuntu?
<jenda> Foodcoman: The script kiddies are busy scripting... and since I don't script - I'll do the battle... (BTW, the battle is over, but there was a rather harsh one)
<obscenic> jenda: l'anglais pour maintenant..
<disasm> kotatsu: i think it might be a side affect of trying to start it in a chroot, it normally su's fine
<kotatsu> disasm: if I understand your problem right you copied the old filesystem wholesale to the gentoo box and you're running it from there... what I would do would be to install postgres on the gentoo box and access your database from that
<obscenic> It's my first language anyhow.
<kotatsu> disasm: do you have proc, dev, and sys bound to the chroot?
<jenda> Ah OK obscenic :)
<erUSUL> disasm, and moving the data files to another postgres instalation (gentoo one)?
<disasm> kotatsu: i have proc, what do i need to do for dev and sys?
<Knowerrors> I just did build of 2.6.14.4, and am getting VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0), even though I built Reiser into root (*), any help please?
<kotatsu> disasm: same thing, I've just noticed that programs will occasionally require access to one of the three
<kotatsu> disasm mount -o bind
<kotatsu> disasm: but again I would install postgres on the gentoo system and access the old dbs from there rather than trying to run your old installation
<obscenic> An open question: noprobe as a kernel arg is not supported in Breezy. Does anyone know how to work around this and convince the kernel not to probe certain IDE's?
<disasm> kotatsu: so mount -o bind /home/oldroot/ ???
<vodnik> once more to compiling - is it possible to install something I self-compiled to the standard path where apt-get installs its stuff? would that mean I have to create an deb package using dpkg?
<Foodcoman> jenda: You had a harsh one?  Tell me more......     =D
<kotatsu> disasm: mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc
<kotatsu> disasm: and so on for /sys and /dev
<hmpedersen> this makes no sense at all..
<kotatsu> disasm: no idea if that's your problem but I've have some programs break in the past when they do stuff in those directories
<kotatsu> disasm: it's possible it's choking on the su because it is missing something it's checking for, but then giving you the error message about su because that's the final effect
<xiaogil> I can connect to a MS Access database with Open Office 2 Base, but how to make it a real Open Office 2 Base database ?
<hmpedersen> Can ne1 tell me, why the live cd suddenly wont load with acpi=off.. Because it cant load the acpi modules?
<disasm> kotatsu: su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<korhalf> wow
<kotatsu> disasm: not sure, I would have to see your system to get a better idea of what's going on... my suggestion is to do a fresh install of postgres on the gentoo root fs and read your dbs from there
<kotatsu> disasm: gotta head out now though =)
<bur[n] er> anyone have a sun java .deb package ready?
<disasm> oh, maybe pam... hmmm how to start pam...
<rosa> olaa
<blanky> is there anything like ubuntu but for USB drives
<blanky> i mean, usb drives as in those thumb drives not usb external HDs
<StyXman> !pinning
<ubotu> I guess pinning is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<obscenic> bump ;) An open question: noprobe as a kernel arg is not supported in Breezy. Does anyone know how to work around this and convince the kernel not to probe certain IDE's?
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<ortner_> i need a copypaster, anyone got one+
<StyXman> ortner_: pastebin.ca?
<ortner_> StyXman: thansk
<Stormx2> This is kind off-topic, but does anyone know of a freely available lyrics database which has an api in xml?
<deltron> no clue
<StyXman> Stormx2: you could take a look what does amarok for displaying lyrics
<yoav> hey everyone
<CosmoDad> how do I unpack a .deb?
<bur[n] er> CosmoDad: file-roller?
<bur[n] er> CosmoDad: unpack or install?
<CarinArr> unpack or install?
<CosmoDad> I tried dpkg -x but it lacks the debian control information...
<yoav> anyone up for helping me with some godawful trouble?
<CarinArr> snap;)
<CosmoDad> CarinArr: unpack
<Ahriman> Stormx2, do you mean something like http://lyrictracker.com/
<CosmoDad> bur[n] er: unpack
<bur[n] er> CosmoDad: file-roller will do it
<Linuturk_work> error: adresses from (#ubuntu) not saved. (too many users) << ha, congrats
<CosmoDad> bur[n] er: ok, thanks... thought I remembered using dpkg last time..
<StyXman> yoav: let give it a try...
<nickrud> CosmoDad, dpkg -x works on the command line
<CosmoDad> nickrud: it won't include the debian/ dir, at least not on the skype package I'm trying to unpack
<nickrud> CosmoDad, heh, I wrote that, read back, now I'm in the man page :)
<Stormx2> Ahriman: I don't see any kinda API for that though >.<
<yoav> ok. i'm trying to install the breezy monkey thing, and someone was helping me with going through the base installation and doing the rest from there, but i could not startx
<Shadyman> Hey all.
<yoav> if plasmoduck is out there he could probably explain some more
<kotton136> afternoon and I have a question, new to ubuntu, and trying to install yahoo, have tried everything I have read but it isn't working. Any quick short cuts to this?
<StyXman> yoav: in which step are ypu now?
<nickrud> CosmoDad, according to man dpkg, dpkg -e is what you're looking for, I think
<yoav> plasmoduck, you there?
<CosmoDad> nickrud: that only extracts control data
<Sh4d0x> *shadox went for dinner
<yoav> styxman, not being able to configure the x server to startx
<yoav> jsz?
<Ahriman> Stormx2, aha ..now i understand what you want ..i continue my search :)
<Stormx2> Ahriman: I'm looking too ;-)
<StyXman> yoav: ah, the system is full up?
<CosmoDad> nickrud: I want both
<nickrud> CosmoDad, I think that the debian/ dir is only in the sources (been a while since I investigated that, so...) This is what I get for swooping into the channel and typing without thinking ;(
<johnathan> hey
<obscenic> whoa.
<Stormx2> Eek. Netsplit
<Shadyman> Oh wow.
<obscenic> what happened?
<Stormx2> netsplit methinks ^____^
<seth_k|lappy> just a netsplit
<Shadyman> heh. I love the internet :D
<CosmoDad> nickrud: no the control data is part of every .deb, it contains stuff like dependencies
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: how is it done for writing addresses in nautilus, rather than clicking icons and buttons?
<yoav> can anyone help? styxman?
<hmpedersen> DrZeus, ctrl+l
<DrZeus> and which lines do I have to edit in xorg.conf for decreasing the speed of my touchpad?
<DrZeus> hmpedersen: thnx
<hmpedersen> DrZeus, np..
<Eleaf> Dr_Acemaster, couldn't you just use the mouse preferences?
<thoreauputic> DrZeus: hit ctrl-h
<thoreauputic> oops
<DrZeus> hmpedersen: btw do u know which lines are needed to edit in xorg.conf for lowering the speed of the cursor(or the sensitivity i dont know)?
<hmpedersen> DrZeus, no sorry
<thoreauputic> ctrl -l  sorry ( ctrl - h is for hidden files)
<Eleaf> DrZeus, why not just edit it with the mouse preferences?
<DrZeus> Eleaf: doesnt work
<Eleaf> oh ok
<korhalf> why not just use the terminal
<Eleaf> are you using an ibook?
<nickrud> CosmoDad, so, dpkg -e extracts control.tar.gz, right? and ./debian is from the source file I thought
<DrZeus> Eleaf: is a toshiba satellite L10
<Eleaf> oh
<Eleaf> with my ibook, I couldn't really find anything that had to do with changing the touchpads sensitivity
<Eleaf> I'm not sure though
<Shadyman> Eleaf: I have the same thing.
<nickrud> *source deb
<CosmoDad> nickrud: try dpkg-deb -x on any binary package, it'll unpack a DEBIAN/ dir
<Shadyman> Eleaf: It's way too touchy.
<DrZeus> I manage to disable the click in the touchpad, but the sensitivity is a bit too much
<yoav> hey styxman
<hmpedersen> I must say.. hmm.. "Win__ _P Cl_eart__pe .." (windows xp cleartype technology makes it easier to read text on lcd monitors)
<the_mr_bong_show> ok i got a real bad problem with my coms can some one help me
<hmpedersen> too bad they didnt include that technology during install :P
<Eleaf> DrZeus, I may have found something..
<Eleaf> DrZeus, do you know if it is a synaptics touchpad?
<CosmoDad> nickrud: sry -e
<DrZeus> Eleaf: tell me
<Shadyman> Eleaf: mine is
<DrZeus> Eleaf: it is
<Eleaf> ok
<Eleaf> hold on..
<Shadyman> Ok, dumb question. What's the default root password?
<StyXman_> Shadyman: use sudo
<hmpedersen> Shadyman there is none
<DrZeus> is there a default root pwd?
<DrZeus> not right?
<Shadyman> oh
<Shadyman> heh. su, right.
<Eleaf> I'm not sure, this might do the same thing as the preference thing does
<StyXman_> Shadyman: no, noy su, sudop
<StyXman_> er, sudo*
<hmpedersen> If you want one, just "sudo passwd root"
<Shadyman> ok
<thoreauputic> !tell Shadyman about root
<walkingice> DrZeus: sudo su
<StyXman_> Shadyman: it will ask your passwd
<Eleaf> DrZeus, open a terminal and type xset m 1 4   (the last 4 means 4x sensitivity, set that to whatever)
<Eleaf> That may work
<DrZeus> walkingice: wha?
<nickrud> sorsap, dpkg -e on dictionaries-common_0.62.5_all.deb got me conffiles, config, control, md5sums, postinst, postrm, preinst, prerm, and templates
<DrZeus> let me type that(im in win right now)
<Eleaf> oh ok
<Shadyman> thoreauputic: Thanks for the info.
<hmpedersen> oh.. install is waitin for input after 12 minutes.. Got that far in 1 minute the other day on pc..
<nickrud> CosmoDad, ^^^, sorry sorsap
<yoav> startx
<thoreauputic> Shadyman: no worries :)
<CosmoDad> nickrud: np
<Shadyman> thoreauputic: I'm switching over from Fedora, at least temporarily.
<DrZeus> Eleaf: thats for synaptics touchpads speciffically
<Shadyman> thoreauputic: I like ubuntu better because it likes my laptop
<thoreauputic> Shadyman: aha - well sudo is default in Ubuntu
* apokryphos waves to thoreauputic =)
<the_mr_bong_show> does any one here know any thing about the battory in the pc
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hi there :)
<Eleaf> DrZeus, did that not work?
<hmpedersen> I hate installing xp.. The worst OS ever (after all those that are worse)
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: I disagree, I think all other windows before it are worst, windows xp is just worse.
<chapium> windows is fine
* chapium ducks
<s^off> windows is fine as long as you don't use it ...
<hmpedersen> Shadyman, thats what i said.. XP is the worst system ever.. As long as you dont count those, that are worse than XP..
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: I like xp though because of its large built-in driver database, but bad because of kernel bloat.
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: Oh, i thought you meant the other way around ;D
<hmpedersen> heh :P
<chapium> the things that annoy me about XP i hardly see on a home machine
<DrZeus> Eleaf: I have to boot to ubuntu to check; give me a sec
<Eleaf> ok
<taojah> hello, i am playing .mp4 video files on vlc player in kde but there is no audio, can anyone help me please??
<mp3guy> hi, i'm having  BIG /dev/dsp problems
<yoav> a masochist required for a some really nasty problem solving
<Sh4d0x_eating> hmpedersen, euhm i quote "xp is the worst" and "those are worse than xp" euhm if xp is the worst  than it can come more worse he :D
<mp3guy> basically, if i set audacity recording from the vol line, flash applets in firefox no longer have sound. sound no longer works in firefox until i restart it, anyway around this?
<Shadyman> Sh4d0x_eating: That's what I thoguht :P
<bobbyd> hi
<hmpedersen> Sh4d0x, No.. There is nuffin worse than xp.. Except for all the stuff thats worse than xp :P
<korhalf> Is it possible to use Ethereal or tcpdump to surveil the network traffic coming from a certain host on my network?
<bobbyd> does the ubuntu live CD run an ssh server by default?
<Shadyman> korhalf: Ethereal can, you have to use filters though
<korhalf> say for isntance, im 192.168.0.100 and the other host is 192.168.0.200
<korhalf> Shadyman, can you direct me to an article or something that explains it?
<chapium> bobbyd: I think it might.  You must set up a user for it thought
<Shadyman> korhalf: hmmm, not sure. I was just speaking out of experience ;)
<hmpedersen> brb
<Sh4d0x_eating> shadyman, xp is nice, but it's to buggy, rather prefer ubuntu (half working) then windows bluescreens
<xiaogil> how to get help on open office 2 base ?
<korhalf> Shadyman, oh
<nguyen> can some help me? i'm new. I'm trying to launch the command sh ./runLime.sh but i don't know where to open or what to do?
<zacch> hi! I'm trying to set up the A+ environment for APL programming and apt-got aplus-fsf and related packages, but I have trouble with the fonts: apt-get install xfonts-kapl installed a few font files into /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc (they are the only one there now), but I apparently can't access them! what to do?
<mh166> Hi guys
<chapium> Sh4d0x_eating: I've only seen winXP bluescreen when I do something stupid
<mh166> What can I do if ./configure tells me that "/lib/cpp" failed the sanity check?
<mh166> http://upload.webdev-solutions.de/auto/error
<apokryphos> mh166: install build-essential
<Shadyman> Sh4d0x_eating: I've never seen a windowsxp bluescreen on my laptop.
<nguyen> can some help me? i'm new. I'm trying to launch the command sh ./runLime.sh but i don't know where to open or what to do?
* Shadyman ducks.
<mh166> apokryphos oO
<Linuturk_work> Shadyman, like when you use windows?
<korhalf> nguyen, chmod a+x runLime.sh and then run it
<Linuturk_work> :-P
<Shadyman> Linuturk_work: Yeah. :P
<mh166> is this a package I can get using apt-get or what do you mean?
<chapium> Sh4d0x_eating: like pull the power while its loading, touch something i'm not supposed to on the inside of teh computer, install faulty hardware, etc
<Sh4d0x_eating> shadyman, i had to format my laptop 9 x a month some driver gave conflicts resulting in bluescreen, worst, no errors in logbook
<Shadyman> chapium: Though, I love the STOP_EXCEPTION BSOD's that i got on my old motherboard/cpu combo
<ubuntu> kois there a way to open the cd drive when using the ubuntu live cd?
<korhalf> Can anyone help me set up Ethereal to see what incoming and outgoing traffic is happening ona  host on my LAN?
<mp3guy> any idea on the flash dsp problem
<Shadyman> Microsoft was all like "it's normal"
<Shadyman> worst part was, it was only with XP SP1 and up.
<DrZeus> got to go Eleaf: will try it and get back here to show the results
<apokryphos> mh166: correct
<DrZeus> thnx for the hint
<chapium> Shadyman: you called microsoft?  That must have been expensive
<apokryphos> mh166: fire up synaptic and select/install it
<Shadyman> chapium: Nope, google.
<Shadyman> chapium: Microsoft isn't worth calling.
<mh166> k thx. I'll try it out
<chapium> Shadyman: ah
<mh166> another question: is therre any ICQ command line client?
<Shadyman> chapium: They do no beta testing, and just dump their software on the market.
<Shadyman> chapium: Then expect everyone to do the beta testing :P
<jenda> How does one mount a removable drive if it wasn't detected automatically?
<chapium> sounds like a few other os's i know
<Shadyman> chapium: Yeah. windows xp... 98... 95... ME...
* Shadyman cackles.
<LoppApan> mh166: check out centericq
<mh166> thx
<chapium> ME...
* chapium shudders
<LoppApan> mh166: or bitlbee on testing.bitlbee.net if you like irc and want icq and msn in your ircprogram
<Falstius> jenda: generally "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/removable"
<Falstius> You need to create the directory "/media/removable" first.
<mh166> LoppApan n1. guess I'll try this first :)
<LoppApan> mh166: well. ok
<hmpedersen> Now.. If this laptop could boot from usb, then that woulda made this installation alot easier!
<jenda> Falstius k thx
<mh166> and a last q: how can I create a runlevel where multi user mode is activated but just console. and more than just 1 console as it is the case in level 1
<CarinArr> is there a special reason why the nvidia drivers available through synaptic are such an old version?
<hmpedersen> As i have my fully updated install dvd ready!
<D1> Ubuntu on an inspiron 6000!! awesome stuff
<Falstius> jenda: and the drive might be /dev/sda or /dev/sdb  or /dev/sdc etc.  Or it might not be loaded because you are missing a driver.  Check that you can see when you type "cat /dev/scsi/scsi"
<trappist> D1: works great on mine
<LoppApan> mh166: why not just stop gdm from starting?
<CarinArr> works fantastically on my inspiron 8200
<D1> trappist: did you get suspend to ram working?
<D1> mine doesnt wake up
<LoppApan> mh166: that would give you that effect
<ubuntu> can i unmount the ubuntu live cd? when i  sudo umount /cdrom/
<ubuntu> umount: i get:  /cdrom/: device is busy
<trappist> D1: never tried.  I'm pretty much always powered.
<yoav> hey everyone: is it worth the godamn trouble?
<D1> ah I see
<jenda> Falstius: no such file and directory
<Falstius> yoav: yes.  It is really easier.
<mh166> LoppApan how? sry I just changed from SuSE to Ubuntu (SuSE was too much like a wizzard ;)
<mevvis> eject -am
<LoppApan> mh166: apt-get install rcconf
<jenda> Falstius: Hmm... it's not detected... but it gets power
<LoppApan> mh166: then run rcconf and remove gdm
<yoav> good. cause it will have to give me a blow job to make up for this
<Falstius> jenda: what is it?
<hmpedersen> yoav, if you mean windows, then no.. If you mean ubuntu, then HELL YES!
<mh166> LoppApan thx for your help :)
<LoppApan> mh166: that's an easy way to remove gdm from starting up
<jenda> Falstius: A 40 Gig "External Drive Enclosure"
<mh166> I'll try it out now. cu
<LoppApan> mh166: but, U could also install ubuntu server and don't get X if that's what you want
<LoppApan> mh166: good luck
<yoav> ubuntu indeed
<Sh4d0x> hmpederson, lol
<ubuntu> mevvis, that worked!
<mh166> well, actually I still need X. But I'm trying to get to the point where it is useless for me ;)
<mh166> I like the console much more :D
<mevvis> aha
<yoav> hmpedersen, ubuntu guves head?
<mevvis> mh use man command and man -k
<Shadyman> yoav: Whoa.
<Falstius> jenda: it is probably misconfigured then.  I assume there is a harddrive in the enclosure, you should check that it is plugged in all the way, that it is set as "master" or "cable select (CS)" with the jumper on the back of the drive, and that the drive size is compatible with the enclosure.  Some don't like big drives, some don't like small drives.
<Eleaf> cafuego,
<Shadyman> Fuego!
* hmpedersen wonders when xp will be done installing, so he can get on reinstalling ubuntu..
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: Say whaaa?
<Eleaf> Is anybody familiar with nfs?
<jenda> Falstius: K, it's not mine - a frend wants some data from my PC, but I suppose it normally works for him...
<Eleaf> First I'll try restarting... It'll probably work then..
<hmpedersen> Shadyman: "whaaa?"
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: Installing Xp soy ou can install ubuntu?
<Falstius> jenda: most "just work".
<hmpedersen> Shadyman, installing xp, so i can have a dual boot system..
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: Ahh
<jenda> Falstius: Yeah I know. Never had this before. There are no buttons or switches on it... it's plugged.
<hmpedersen> Cant very well install ubuntu on the same box at the same time..
<Falstius> jenda: try a different USB port.  It is 2.5" drive?
<Falstius> are you using a laptop or desktop?
<jenda> Falstius: Desktop, and yes, it's 2.5
<yoav> they should hand out blowjob coupons along with the instalation cd, so people could relax afterwards
<yoav> have some relief
<hmpedersen> I dont understand.. This shouldnt happen!
<nghia> Can anyone help me with a floppy disk problem?
<hmpedersen> Xp shouldnt be able to boot at all!
<Falstius> jenda: if it has an external power adapter you could try using it.  not all usb ports are created equal (which is why those drives have an "optional" power supply)
<nghia> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<Sh4d0x> hmpedersen, like your words :D
<jenda> Falstius: I see... I don't have an adapter. But it seems to have enough power (it stopped blinking when I plugged the power in
<nguyen> can some help me? i'm new. I'm trying to launch the command sh ./runLime.sh but i don't know where to open or what to do?
<hmpedersen> Sh4d0x, this laptop has some minor malfunctions in the ram.. I got it for free because i couldnt get xp to load!
<hmpedersen> And yet.. Here i am.. At hte xp desktop.. Fully loaded!
<Shadyman> yay
<Falstius> jenda: it might have enough power for the usb electronics but not the drive.  It might just not be supported.
<Linuturk_work> blasphymy!!
<Linuturk_work> :-P
<nguyen> can some help me? i'm new. I'm trying to launch the command sh ./runLime.sh but i don't know where to open or what to do?
<hmpedersen> ofcourse.. My boss told me to install home.. I allways use pro.. Maybe pro compensates better for the malfunctions..
<Sh4d0x> hmpederson o_O for free
* Falstius has a 1 usb port on his laptop that only works with some devices, the other 3 work just fine.
<polpak> nguyen, applications->accessories->terminal
<hmpedersen> Sh4d0x, old laptop..
<jenda> Falstius: Hmm... so I'll try switching them around a bit.
<hmpedersen> Thinkpad A22e
<Sh4d0x> hmpederson, hmm i'll send you mine :D
<nguyen> so after i go to terminal put in those lines???
<matw> I'm trying to figure out how much space to put in partitions. Anyone, know where MYSQL puts things?
<hmpedersen> Sh4d0x, im not an american, u know.. Its pedersen, not pederson
<Shadyman> matw: Wherever you tell it to
<nguyen> polpak so after i open that i put in those lines?
<matw> by default?
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: I know a pedersen, folks call him Peterson all the time
<polpak> nguyen, yes, the terminal is where you type the commands for the tutorial
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: It bugs the heck outta him
<mp3guy> audacity is giving me "error while opening sound device. please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" how do i fix this'/
<Falstius> matw: usually /var
<nguyen> polpak. alright thanks alot.. i appreciate it
<Sh4d0x> hmpedersen, :$ sry, *son types easier :$:D i'm neither american :)
<hmpedersen> this is what i hate most about xp.. It -demands- you create a useraccount!
<hmpedersen> I -only- use Admin account!
<Shadyman> hmpedersen: ROFL
<hmpedersen> I mean..
<hmpedersen> I have to boot into failsafe and delete the user!
<Shadyman> heh
<matw> Ok, if I give /var a separate partition (web, MysqL) and separate home what's a comfortable level to leave for / ? Right now I've got a 15 G / that uses only 1.6 GB.
<YoManWazap> nguyen- r u trying to install LimeWire?
<Falstius> what's the point of having a user account when the users have admin privileges?
<hmpedersen> Thats one of the reasons i made that install dvd in the first place.. Unattended install
<mp3guy> audacity is giving me "error while opening sound device. please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" how do i fix this?
<polpak> matw, I've got a 5 gig partition for ubuntu and am only using half
<Falstius> matw: I have an 8g / with a full chroot insteled and there are still over 4 gb free
<Eleaf> hi
<Falstius> but 6-8gb will leave you enough room to never have to worry about room.
<Eleaf> Is anybody familiar with nfs?  ?
<Sh4d0x> mp3guy, i got the same error :(
<matw> Ok, looks like I can cut back comfortably
<hmpedersen> Polpak, how? I easily use 60gb in a week!
<polpak> hmpedersen, in your root partition?
<polpak> hmpedersen, I've got about that much used in /home
<Sh4d0x> hmpedersen, o_O 60gb??
<Falstius> Eleaf: it is the pain in the diodes on my left side.
<hmpedersen> Yes.. 60gb..
<polpak> hmpedersen, but / only uses like 2.5 gig
<Shadyman> OK, fun question time. How do you edit a read only file?
<hmpedersen> I work with video and graphical design, remember :P
<polpak> Shadyman, sudo gedit file
<matw> maybe hmpedersen doesn't have separate home and var partitions
<Shadyman> polpak: Thx
<hmpedersen> polpak, i only have / and swap
<hmpedersen> well.. at the moment i only have C..
<polpak> hmpedersen, well I have /home on a separate partition
<Eleaf> Falstius, are you familiar with helping me with it? = p
<Falstius> hmpedersen: icky.  What do you do when you want to install 3 different os all with the same userbase :)
<hmpedersen> polpak, maybe thats a reason
<matw> that's what I had, until a sysadmin told me to keep root separate (avoids system catastrophe)
<hmpedersen> Falstius, i dont
<Shadyman> Is there a way to make some kind of sudo check a context menu option in gnome?
<Falstius> matw: seperate /var /tmp /home and /boot
<Falstius> if you're really anal, /usr/local and /usr
<Falstius> and then mount / read only.
<matw> Falstius; that's what I'm up to. Just trying to size things properly
<hmpedersen> Jeez.. I cant believe im doing this only to prove to those scumbags, the netcard they sold me is malfunctioning!
<JFlash> can i use   the *rpm* command in ubuntu?
<matw> falstius, good suggestion read only for root, but I guess you  have to change that if you install new packages
<Shadyman> jflash: You can get an addon package I think that does rpm's
<yatesy> rpm sucks
<hmpedersen> JFlash, you would use alien
<JFlash> i downloaded a .rpm package and dunno how to install it
<grogoreo> hi
<Falstius> matw: yup.  I don't bother.
<jenda> JFlash: alien pack.rpm
<yoav> god grant me the serenity to accept the things i cannot change, courage to change the things i can, wisdom to know the difference, and a bullet in the head whenever i try installing some 3rd world os i know dick about
<psycose> JFlash, could you find an equivalent Ubuntu package ?
<jenda> JFlash: first "sudo apt-get install alien"
<Falstius> Eleaf: sorry, didn't mean to ignore you.  I can only help you with nfs if it is really really easy.
<Shadyman> yoav: omg rofl
<matw> falstius, "Idon't bother" does that mean you install onto a read only file system?
<jenda> yoav: lol
<Falstius> I don't bother to mount / read only.
<matw> Ok, thanks
<grogoreo> I need to reinstall Ubuntu on my computer, but I don't have the breezy CD. I'm on my dads laptop and was wondering if there was a way to boot from the network or install from ftp using my dads laptop? Bearing in mind that his laptop does not have a floppy drive. Any ideas?
<Shadyman> burn a breezy cd?
<grogoreo> I have a Hoary disc, but don't want to have to install it twice. Dist upgrade didn't work laste time
<yoav> shadyman, whats that?
<Eleaf> Falstius, I got it working again!
<grogoreo> oh yes, I forgot to mention I have no CD's! :-(
<Shadyman> yoav: For grogoreo :)
<hmpedersen> You all wana know something?
<hmpedersen> This netcard that was doing no good in ubuntu..
<Shadyman> grogoreo: You could try netbooting, dunno how to do it though.
<Eleaf> Does anybody know why a router would change from 192.168.1.xxx to 192.168.45.xxx ??
<hmpedersen> Its working perfectly in xp pro :(
<Shadyman> Eleaf: If something's using 192.168.1.x
<grogoreo> Shadyman, Yeah that's what I was thinking and I don't know how either
<Eleaf> Shadyman, what else would be using that?
<Falstius> Eleaf: it is an unsecured wireless router and one of your neighbors has a sense of humor.
<Falstius> ?
<Eleaf> I didn't add anything
<matw> eleaf: are you assigned a dynamic IP by your ISP?
<Eleaf> Falstius, lol
<Discipulus> is there a chm reader in Ubuntu?
<Eleaf> matw, It's a weird setup, it goes from the internet, to a wireless router, then to this hub
<Falstius> matw: he's talking about the local ip address assigned by the router (192.168) not a global ip address from an ISP.
<matw> OK
<Eleaf> My isp may be dynamic, I'm not sure
<yoav> shadyman, grogoreo? a new cough syrup?
<Eleaf> but it's the hub that changed
<Shadyman> yoav: Apparently.
<psycose> JFlash, usually you convert the .rpm package in a .deb using alien as the last issue..., first you could search the official repositories http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<korhalf> no one knwos how to use ethereal :(
<trappist> Discipulus: sudo apt-get install chmlib-bin
<korhalf> i cant spy on my brothe lol
<korhalf> brother*
<trappist> Discipulus: or xchm
<grogoreo> another quick question whilst I'm here. I was installing Windows XP (for other programs) and there was a power cut right through formatting the drive in the installer. Will this have mucked up my hard drive?
<Eleaf> just one day it changed it's ip assigning and threw off all my nfs settings and firewall settings and stuff
<Falstius> korhalf: ethereal is really easy to use.
<korhalf> Falstius, i cant figure out how to filter the traffic to a certain host on my LAN
<trappist> grogoreo: shouldn't have caused physical damage, but it probably left you with an unusable filesystem
<Eleaf> grogoreo, you could probably just reformat and try again and it should be fine
<korhalf> it should be "host 10.0.0.171" or whatever the ip is
<korhalf> that should be the capture filter
<Shadyman> grogoreo: Yeah, you can always reformat
<JFlash> jenda, thanks that worked  but...
<grogoreo> trappist, good! My linux partitons will be ok then. It just says it couldn't find an operating system, which is weid because i don't know if windows messed with the MBR
<JFlash> i still get a deb that will do pretty much nothing upon double click
<korhalf> these earbud headphones hurt..
<korhalf> but seriously, ethereal, i cant get it working :(
<Eleaf> ethereal kinda confuses me too
<gundu> hi
<jenda> JFlash: sudo dpkg -i thing.deb
<hmpedersen> Well.. Im gonna give it a few days, before i reinstall ubuntu.. Just to see how the box handles itself with xp.. It would run for weeks in ubuntu without reboot, without problem..
<JFlash> psycose, yea, it's really frustrating that synapse runs a bunch of dialogs and windows and tells me the application was intalled when it never was. really lame
<hmpedersen> same as my pc in xp..
<pozdiy> would like to install the driconf package from DEbian Unstable , but it requires python << 2.4, I have both python 2.4 and 2.3 installed, how to tell dpkg to use python 2.3?
<korhalf> pozdiy, you can uninstall the newer version.
<korhalf> pozdiy, then dpkg has no choice but to refer to python 2.3
<dbernar1> Is gimpshop proprietary, and if not, is it in Ubuntu?
<pozdiy> korhalf, it takes with is gnome and xchat
<korhalf> pozdiy, purge it
<gundu> plugged in my bluetooth dognel but nothing happes and my kbtobexclient dont shows my mobile phone when i search it, how can i check if the usb dongle works ?
<korhalf> pozdiy, thats a good way to break a system tho :( lol
<korhalf> gundu, test it on windows.
<pozdiy> korhalf, yes, so i'd like to avoid removing half of the system
<gundu> have no windows
<korhalf> pozdiy, find another program.
<korhalf> gundu, you have no windows machines in your house?
<pozdiy> korhalf, OK thanks
<gundu> no windows machines where i have access
<korhalf> pozdiy, what are you trying to install thats using a deprecated version of python anyway
<psycose> JFlash, if synaptic told you a package is installaled and it was not, then it's a bug, (but i don't think it really happen) if you want to investigate further i can assist you ...
<korhalf> gundu, well then, i dont know of another way to test if the dongle is still functional
<MoonRanger> would vmware allow me to switch from linux to windows xp and reverse without rebooting my computer
<markive> hi guys
<pozdiy> anybody knows of analog of debian's driconf on Ubuntu?
<Eleaf> dbernar1, 'gimpshop' isn't proprietary
<Sh4d0x> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu, only the kde gnome environment?
<ortner_> a compiler for "C" ?
<korhalf> Sh4d0x, yes.
<korhalf> ortner_, gcc
<Eleaf> Sh4d0x, yes
<Eleaf> I said yes too! yay
<dbernar1> Eleaf: is it in Ubuntu?
<korhalf> Eleaf, w00t
<Eleaf> dbernar1, Gimp is in Ubuntu
<_jason> ortner_, install the build-essential package if you wish to compile
<Eleaf> not gimpshop
<JFlash> well anyways, i got this on terminal using dpkg
<psycose> Sh4d0x well we could say that the only different is the default Graphic env., you can use KDE on Ubuntu .. and vis versa ...
<JFlash> Unpacking realplayer (from realplayer_10.0.6.776-20050916_i386.deb) ...
<JFlash> Setting up realplayer (10.0.6.776-20050916) ...
<dbernar1> Eleaf: any clues on how to install?
<Eleaf> gimpshop is just gimp with a few changes to make it look a little different
<JFlash> but now i  cannot see the software listed?
<dbernar1> so I hear.
<dbernar1> or read rather,
<korhalf> i dont like gimp too much :(
<woz> hey, is it possible to have a newer kernel version installed automatically?
<markive> anyonr know how to stop ubuntu from trying to connect to ntp.time.ubuntu at boot  , takes ages then fails  , any ideas?
<korhalf> woz, yes, apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade should do it.
<woz> like how do i get the more "unstable" kernel releases?
<korhalf> markive, remove ntpd
<Eleaf> dbernar1, do you want to install gimpshop instead of gimp?
<Sh4d0x> psycose hmm conclusion, no really differences
<jsz> hello
<korhalf> markive, or go to services and turn off the NTP service.
<jsz> I get this error when I startx... fatal io error 104(connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<pozdiy> how to force dpkg to install package even with missing dependencies?
<markive> korhalf
<jsz> I think it's to do with elibs
<korhalf> System > administration > Services
<markive> korhalf thanks
<korhalf> np
* jenda is very disappointed. He can't open an external 2.5 HDD drive on Ubuntu. It has never happened before.
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i tell what type of bios i have without restarting
<woz> korhalf, right, it says im all up t odate with kernel 2.6.12 or something
<ortner_> when im using gcc comando /usr/bin/ld:wine-wow_fixes.patch: file format not recognized; treating as linker script
<psycose> Sh4d0x, yes ;-)
<ortner_> /usr/bin/ld:wine-wow_fixes.patch:1: parse error
<JFlash> psycose, still there?
<korhalf> markive, if it fails it means you don't have internet set up right or something :(
<ortner_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<korhalf> woz, yes, thats' correct
<psycose> JFlash, yes
<markive> korhalf will it stop that service?
<woz> korhalf, can i get it to install 2.6.13?
<korhalf> woz, you don't need to be bleeding edge with the kernel
<korhalf> woz, do you need 2.6.13
<korhalf> mind you theres .15 out
<korhalf> markive, yes it will, if you uncheck it
<woz> korhalf, i agree, but otherwise i have to aply a patch
<JFlash> i used sudo dpkg -i  but i cant see the program listed
<woz> korhalf, yeah
<psycose> JFlash, well i think your realplayer binary have been installed in a path that is not known in your system binaries paths ...
<woz> korhalf, how would i get .15 then?
<korhalf> woz, you can always compile your own, but honestly its not worth it
<bDerrly> markive, you could try moving the startup sequence to the end, that may give your net connection enough time to initiate by the time ntpd tries to hit tht net
<korhalf> woz, why do you need to update the kernel?
<_jason> JFlash, dpkg -S packagename | grep bin
<JFlash> what does that do?
<woz> korhalf, i'm not afraid of compiling my own kernel, i just wanted to know if i could have this package manager do it automatically for me
<korhalf> markive, i agreed with bDerrly, ntpd helps synchronize your clock, and it isnt necessary but even still, its good to have
<markive> korhalf it is already unticked :s
<Eleaf> dbernar1, ?
<_jason> JFlash, sorry, dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<Yoni> Hello all, I just installed on my box Ubuntu 5.10 I'm a linux newbie
<korhalf> woz, heh im afraid, im very afraid, it fails for me and it takes a logn time, ill update when the ubuntu team has the update.
<_jason> JFlash, that will list all of the files it owns and find the ones with bin in it
<bDerrly> Yoni, congrats!
<psycose> JFlash, on a terminal try the following command : $ echo $PATH             this will display all the path's that your system look application for ...
<woz> korhalf, i'm used to gentoo, which there is a way to unmask development versions
<Yoni> How can I know what programs are working ATM?
<korhalf> woz, but yeah i have no clue, if it isnt in the reposiitory, then thats it
<JFlash> oh dude, i'm really considering going back to windows. i cant even get the basic software installed in Linux :(
<Eleaf> YoManWazap, what do you mean?
<JFlash> it's really frustrating
<Eleaf> Yoni, what do you mean
<Eleaf> sorry
<Eleaf> lol
<korhalf> woz, yes yes i know, i used genkernel tho i never had to worry with that either :P
<bDerrly> Yoni, start clicking on stuff in the menu
<Yoni> bDerrly - Thanks
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i tell what type of bios i have without restarting
<bDerrly> JFlash, what are you trying to install?
<_jason> JFlash, you have to get used to it, like anything else.  Trust me it's worth it
<JFlash> real player
<bDerrly> the_mr_bong_show, by restarting  :-P
<markive> korhalf how do i move it down the list?
<woz> korhalf, aight, thanks anyway
<Yoni> I want to know what programs are working, like the taskmgr ( Ctrl + Alt + Del ) progie in Windows :\
<korhalf> markive, put it in the rc6 directory?
<korhalf> damn im not familiar with update-rc
<bDerrly> markive, you'll have to change the symlinks in /etc/rc5.d/
<korhalf> markive, ask bDerrly :P
<Eleaf> dbernar1, I found a debian package if you want gimpshop
<markive> eek
<bDerrly> i really hate sysv init...bsd init is much easier
<the_mr_bong_show> ok then how can i see if my bios isnt crompt coz i get an error at the startup
<markive> korhalf i'll just wair
<korhalf> markive, man ln lol
<JFlash> well i just think that one shouldnt not be a linux expert in order to use linux
<_jason> JFlash, you are correct
<korhalf> markive, nah just remove it alltogether, you can start it up yourself in terminal if its necessary
<markive> korhalf i'll just wait that extra 20 secs
<_jason> JFlash, and you don't have to be
<markive> its already unticked
<bDerrly> JFlash, i'm sorry i missed the previous parts, but what is the problem you're having with real player?
<Sh4d0x> i'm off for a moment, working on my wifi connection (hoping to get ik working)
<JFlash> i had to learn tons of linux lingo and from day 0 to now and i still cant get my system ready for me to work in it. really frustrating
<Eleaf> does anybody know how to monitor a ssh connection?
<Eleaf> don don don don
<ilpavox> anyone have any idea whay .xinitrc is not read at startup?
<JFlash> well, synaptic told me it was not installable
<korhalf> Eleaf, ethereal, which is what im having problems withlol
<woz> Eleaf, monitor your own connection or someone elses connection?
<bDerrly> ilpavox, because you're using gdm, not startx i would presuem
<korhalf> ilpavox, because gnome sucks and it doesnt use .xinitrc
<JFlash> then i downloaded a .rpm from realplayer site
<korhalf> ilpavox, it uses .gnomerc or something
<crimsun> ilpavox: because display managers use ~/.xsession
<_jason> JFlash, generally I've found that the documentation is enough to do most of the things a general user would want.
<Eleaf> korhalf, how odd, I have ethereal open right now!
<woz> korhalf, what problems are you having?
<ilpavox> got ya.  thanks
<korhalf> woz, none.
<_jason> JFlash, there is your problem, why are you donwloading a .rpm?
<korhalf> woz, with ethereal you mean?
<bDerrly> JFlash, don't start using rpms on your shiny new ubuntu system, heh
<Eleaf> woz, monitor somebody sshing into my computer
<woz> korhalf, yeah
<dbernar1> Eleaf: where is it from, please give me a link.
<korhalf> woz, yeh i want to monitor a host on my LAN, its not working
<Shadyman> How come firefox 1.5 doesnt show up as an automatic update in update manager?
<Shadyman> is there a repository i need to add?
<JFlash> then i used alien to turn it into a .deb and used  dpkg to install the deb but still cant see the program listed on the software list
<Eleaf> dbernar1, alright
<_jason> ubotu, tell JFlash about realplayer
<woz> Eleaf, you can see if they have programs open with w
<crimsun> Shadyman: because you're probably not running 6.04
<korhalf> Eleaf, for that, you can make netcat listen on port 22.
<korhalf> woz, no i mean on my network like other machines
<_jason> JFlash, remove the rpm, and use the .deb
<MoonRanger> !realplayer
<staaka> ok guys, i'm having an issue trying to play a music stream via totem and/or xfmedia and i keep gettin dbus errors. would someone like to troubleshoot this with me?
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bDerrly> JFlash, have you read the guide?  www.ubuntuguide.com or .org whatever it is
<korhalf> woz, saya windows computer with ip 192.168.0.123 i weant to see all incoming and outgoing packets, this way i can tell what sites theyre going too
<woz> korhalf, ethereal is probably your best bet then
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<Eleaf> dbernar1, here is the debian package http://mirror.suramya.com/redirect.php?id=3%20target=_new
<korhalf> woz, i know, but i cant get it to do what i want
<bDerrly> JFlash, you also have to set real player in your $PATH
<staaka> it's a asx media stream but i have w32codecs installed..
<woz> korhalf, you have to play around with the filters
<Eleaf> woz, w w wwwwwwwwwww
<JFlash> do i have to read a guide for each program i need to install? that's a bit lame but ok, i will do it now
<korhalf> seriously man, i dont got time to play around
<Shadyman> crimsun: That's a new version of update manager?
<keherman> ANyone know how I can get Apache to restart my SSH server from a protected webpage?   I am using phop's system() and get permissions deniued
<dbernar1> Eleaf: thanks. Is there any information about this deb anywhere? I am not gonna just install from somewhere, for security reasons.
<korhalf> i need it working, i cant test stuff all day, its too complex and i have to learn too much shit for that
<woz> Eleaf, huh?
<Eleaf> hmm
<crimsun> Shadyman: err, what?
<keherman> How can I allow Apache to restart the SSH server
<Eleaf> woz, nothing lol
<bDerrly> JFlash, reading doesn't hurt.  did you know how to install real player in windows the first time you used windows?
<woz> aight
<_jason> JFlash, with packages in the repositories you are well off.  If you read the guide I sent you it is basically 2 lines of doing.  The rest is just information.
<Shadyman> crimsun: 6.04?
<Eleaf> dbernar1, this is where I found it from, the link is near the bottom of the page http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<jenda> Falstius: Is there a way to install some more external HDD drivers or something of the sort?
<crimsun> Shadyman: "Dapper"
<h4x> hello people, i was here yesterday, requesting information to upgrade my firefox
<Shadyman> crimsun: Heh.
<nguyen> how come i can't type in my password when i type Su into terminal?? help please
<_jason> JFlash, let me know if you have any problems removing the rpm package
<dbernar1> thanks again.
<Yoni> How & Where ange the port of vino server ( vnc )?
<nguyen> how come i can't type in my password when i type Su into terminal?? help please
<_jason> ubotu, tell nguyen about sudo
<crimsun> nguyen: use sudo
<h4x> idk how many people were here, but i was rudely told not to use firefox, and basically left in the dust.
<Yoni> *How & Where can I change the port of vino server ( vnc )?
<bDerrly> nguyen, because root is disabled by dfault in ubuntu, and don't ask the same question so quickly, crap is scrolling by plenty quick as it is
<korhalf> h4x, yeh by me lol
<korhalf> h4x, use opera
<_jason> h4x, use what you like
<korhalf> ie. opera
<Shadyman> h4x, use firefox.
<Denstark>  /j #gentoo.et
<Denstark> oops
<Shadyman> :)
<nguyen> sorry
<jsz> I get this error when I startx... fatal io error 104(connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<nguyen> thanks anyways
<jsz> I think it's to do with elibs
<h4x> anyways, i have a great link, which many of you probably know about. its called automatix. it automaticlly upgrades everything, and installs many common files. and apps.
<h4x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Xperience> how do i point a config file to a certain file to prevent getting an error?
<the_mr_bong_show> dos any know if i go to instal windows xp and the sp 1 and the sp 1 wasnt finish would that miss up my bios
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is crap
<Eleaf> korhalf, how do you listen using ethereal so new packets show up in the window, so that you don't have to stop the capture to show the packets? = p
<h4x> why?
<Shadyman> ROFL
<crimsun> h4x: don't recommend automatix; use easybreezy instead.
<Xperience> how do i point a config file to a certain file to prevent getting an error?
<h4x> !easybreezy
<Xperience> the_mr_bong_show > how the fuck is an os going to fuck your bios?
<bDerrly> the_mr_bong_show, i really doubt it
<navarone> Xperience how do you mean?
<h4x> why is automatix crap? crimsun
<jenda> h4x it is extremely unsafe
<korhalf> !EasyUbuntu
<Falstius> if you're using ethereal at work, the sysadmins might through a fit
<Xperience> navrone im installing avedemux and it asks for file jsapi.h and it cant find it and give and error im trying to point the config script to that file
<korhalf> im not
<h4x> so which script type program similiar does everybody recommend
<korhalf> im using this at home
<Denstark> check out etherape
<psycose> well i try to help a friend who try to install his inventel wifi usb dongle on Breezy, following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto everything is going very well but on step 5. when we do $ ndiswrapper -l, it says driver present but _hardware not present_ (/etc/modules updated with ndiswrapper modules & after restart), when he does a $ iwconfig there is no wlan0 in the interface list any tips ? Thanks
<korhalf> to spy on my brother
<Denstark> that is cool stuf
<jenda> h4x in about a week or two, there should be a fully functional velsion of EasyUbuntu to replace it, ATM, EasyBreezy is good enough
<korhalf> and god forbid anyone knows how to use it
<navarone> Xperience...have you found the file?
<Eleaf> korhalf, .. lol
<nguyen> how do get a password for the root?
<Xperience> yes
<navarone> Xperience are you trying to run configure?
<Shadyman> !root
<Shadyman> or something?
<Xperience> yes
<h4x> why is automatix unsafe? jenda
<bDerrly> nguyen, sudo su <your password>; passwd
<yoav> thank you all, goodbye and thanks for all the fish
<Shadyman> !root nguyen
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Shadyman
<the_mr_bong_show> well its just when i went to install the sp 1 i restarted and i got an error saying cmos checksum bad f1 to setup f2 ti resume and then today i went to restart since  i have had ubuntu for a while and my pc just sat there like the motherbord wasnt bootin up could it be ab bad battory or somthing else
<Shadyman> lol
<_jason> nguyen, read what ubotu sent you, it explains it to you (as well as why not to do so)
<navarone> Xperience try ./configure -h <path to file>
<Eleaf> korhalf, what is troubling you with ethereal?
<Xperience> thx
<h4x> jenda im like one click away from installing pakages from automatix
<JFlash> _jason, thank you, i will let you know
<navarone> Xperience...I had same prob witha  configure but could still get no joy
<jenda> h4x: It sets the root password, thus borking GUI admin tools, it sometimes screws up sources list. Honestly, get EasyBreezy - it does the same stuff but safe
<slew> hi, im trying to completly remove kde, is there an easier way than using synaptic?
<jenda> h4x: easybreezy.robotgeek.org
<navarone> h$x...I think Synaptic is better at installing packages...and installing packages that are not in repos can lead to things going boom
<h4x> will do. i have installed automatix already, but no pakages have been installed yet via it. am i still safe?
<jenda> h4x: Did you run it?
<h4x> automatix is running
<Xperience> navarone that is an invalid command
<psycose> slew, using # apt-get remove --purge <package> ?
<YoManWazap> Hi - Is there any official Ubuntu's web-site with the recomended repositories for breezy? ..cause comparing my synaptic packs versions with those in http://packages.ubuntu.com/, my sources.list seems to be giving me not last versions! Any help will be appreciated!
<BooZee> o.k. this is just unacceptable. I cannot see text fields inside flash movies with firefox. I can see graphicly text, but not textboxes. (plus, I can't see the text in the flash settings (right click -> settings). I only see the little pics)
<korhalf> Eleaf, it sux
<slew> psycose-> i did --purge kde but its still here.
<korhalf> i need to monitor my god damn brothers actions
<neron> Hello..
<korhalf> it should be as easy as specifying what ip to monitor, and what protocol
<Eleaf> korhalf, huh
<korhalf> and then a port too if you wanted.
<Eleaf> oh
<jenda> h4x Then you have already probably set a root password. Live with it. It won't kill you, but might cause problems. We have had reinstalls because of aut'x before. I'm not the most experienced on the subject, though.
<korhalf> i used EasyUbuntu
<korhalf> didnt break my system
<jenda> korhalf: good for you :)
<Eleaf> korhalf, are you capturing anything?
<korhalf> its clean as a bean, installs the wine and all that fresh
<h4x> is there any way of unsetting root password
<korhalf> Eleaf, nope, 0
<neron> can ubuntu 5.1 be installed onto an embedded system?
<korhalf> h4x, hells no
<h4x> *noob* sorry
<korhalf> h4x, i have a root pass too
<_jason> h4x, to disable root: sudo passwd -l root
<jenda> dunno, h4x - I have it set by aut'x too.
<neron> or evene better "thin client" computers?
<JFlash> ok, here's what i need to know: will i be able to play extreaming video from sites like cbsnewsvideo.com  just with the players that come with ubutu or should i install players like  (sic ) "the codecs" ?
<psycose> slew you could search the main package that allow KDE to be removed complety ... something like kdelib i don't remember sorry
<Eleaf> korhalf, are you pressing start new live capture?
<Xperience> navarone can ya help?
<Eleaf> korhalf, have you selected the device as eth0 ?
<h4x> should i unset the password? or just live with the damage done.  If any was done .do that korhalf, jenda, _jason
<korhalf> obviously
<korhalf> no damage is done
<_jason> h4x, it is more secure to disable it
<korhalf> the reason they took out root is so noobs dont go around as root and delete shit on their machines
<Eleaf> so you hit start new live capture korhalf, and nothing happens?
<_jason> ubotu, tell h4x about root
<jenda> h4x: I just did. I dunno...
<_jason> h4x, there was no damage done to your computer
<korhalf> Eleaf, that only captures packets inbound and outbound on MY machine
<_jason> h4x, at least I don't see why there would be
<jenda> korhalf: but setting it is supposed to break the admin tools
<korhalf> jenda, what admin tools?
<Eleaf> oh
<Eleaf> wait...
<Eleaf> korhalf, shouldn't it be picking up all packets on the network? I know you can do this..
<h4x> ok. i'll unset the password, unistall automatix, and get easybreezy
<navarone> Xperience...try ./configure --help to get command flags
<jenda> korhalf: I dunno - look at the wiki, it says somewhere. Robotgeek knows
<midwinter> hm, how do you add separators to gnome panels? :|
<korhalf> jenda, nothings happened thus far, so im keeping it
<jenda> What's the best resource on file compression?
<jenda> korhalf: K
<korhalf> jenda, its not true linux unless you have a root user enabled
<korhalf> jenda, IMHO
<Eleaf> korhalf, I figured it out
<jenda> But that doesn't make automatix any better :(
<korhalf> Eleaf, okay
<Eleaf> mine is picking up all on the network
<Eleaf> go to edit, preferences
<korhalf> Eleaf, i dont want all, i need to filter to a certain machine
<korhalf> kk
<Eleaf> oh
<Eleaf> capture
<jenda> What's the best resource on file compression? And wich format is strongest?
<Eleaf> make sure promiscuous mode is on
<JFlash> _jason, well i think the information on that page is misleading cz it tells me ubuntu's player can play a variety of formats like RM but if i go to cbs new video site it will tell me to install real player or wmp
<Eleaf> it probably is
<Haukkari> Heya. What's the deal with not being able to login after a hard reboot because of some .ICEauthority file or something?
<Eleaf> korhalf, promiscuous PROMISCOUOUSUSUSUSUOU
<Eleaf> korhalf, did you read the documentation?
<_jason> JFlash, have you installed the w32codecs?
<korhalf> Eleaf, it is.
<korhalf> Eleaf, no, its too complex and retarded, i just want to know how to do this, i dont want to learn TCP/IP and socket programming
<Xperience> i thinki fixed it
<_jason> JFlash, "Most of Real's non-free media formats can also be played by mplayer, xine, and totem-xine when the w32codecs are installed."
<Eleaf> lol
<fredforfaen> Haukkari : sudo chown yourname .ICEauthority
<fredforfaen> then log in
<DaveRag> Can anyone help I forgot to make a separate partition for /home, is there a way I can resize my / partition to create a new one for /home ?
<jenda> Please... what is the best resource on file compression? And wich format is strongest?
<Davey> (g|q)parted DaveRag
<Haukkari> fredforfaen: ok..
<_jason> DaveRag, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866
<foxpaul> i've got a wireless router with two machines connected to it. the main machine is online and works fine, but the other machine can only ping inside the network, not out.
<Haukkari> fredforfaen: how can I make sure that it does not happen again?
<murphy> hi to all! what is the repository's string for marillat in source.list?
<foxpaul> any ideas what i might have done wrong?
<fredforfaen> Haukkari dont know
<fredforfaen> i just know the fix Haukkari
<korhalf> foxpaul, check your routing, you might have denied all incoming and outgoing packets to that machine
<Bad-Boy|> daca stie cineva vb pe romana sau mageara pe priv pls ca io-s mai nou :)
<foxpaul> korhalf, how do i check that?
<Eleaf> ooo it makes cool flow graphs from the packet data!
<Haukkari> fredforfaen: ok, thanks
<korhalf> Bad-Boy|, ubuntu-es?
<Xperience> anyone know where i can get spidermonkey java engine?
<JFlash> _jason, yea thanks. maybe they just need a better technical writer. installing mplayer now
<psycose> murphy google is your friend ;-)
<_jason> JFlash, actualyl that page is user-created.  You can edit it to fix whatever you thought was unclear
<Bad-Boy|> aha
<_jason> ubotu, tell JFlash about mplayer
<murphy> psycose, I have searched on google, but i've found only string for debian stabel
<murphy> stable
<JFlash> _jason, yea forgot it's a wiki. lol
* JFlash beats himself with a stick
* korhalf beats himself
<Eleaf> uu
<Eleaf> oo!
<Eleaf> oh no!
* Eleaf doesn't beat himself with a stick
<Eleaf> =o
<Locke> is there any way to keep gkrellm from showing up on my open windows bar?
<korhalf> Locke, don't use gkrellm lol
<Eleaf> lm
<korhalf> Locke, add some monitoring utilites to your panels
<trappist> Locke: try launching it with -w
<_jason> Locke, I know of a way but it's probably not the easiest/fastest.  Use devilspie.
<BooZee> how do I remove flash completley from my box?
<psycose> what are you trying to install ?
<_jason> BooZee, purge the package that you installed it with.
<psycose> murphy, what are you trying to install ?
<korhalf> hey hmn can i have a guest account on your machine :)
<Locke> anyone know any better programs than gkrellm?
<BooZee> _jason: hmm.. how do I know what package I installed it with?
<trappist> Locke: conky is worth a look
<BooZee> _jason: I think it was with repositories which I added
<_jason> BooZee, search for 'flash' in synaptic and see what is installed
<murphy> psycose, I need w32codec and most multimedia program
<BooZee> _jason: did that. removed all. still, when I enter a site with flash in it on firefox, I can see the flash
<_jason> BooZee, are you using firefox1.07?
<BooZee> yep
<BooZee> _jason: yep
<psycose> murphy, can i suggest you this line : deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<psycose> murphy, this repository is ship for Ubuntu breezy and also got : w32codecs skype realplay
<_jason> BooZee, 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/*flash*'
<BooZee> _jason: "ls: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/*flash*: No such file or directory"
<butcherbird> whats the best way to use cups 127.0.0.1:631/admin without enabling root?
<_jason> BooZee, 'locate libflashplayer.so'
<BooZee> _jason: found it
<typewriter> why isnt azureus part of some repository?
<kotatsu> anyone here using dapper with an ati card + r300?
<rikai> how do i use lilo instead of grub as the boot loader?
<_jason> BooZee, is there just one?
<BooZee> yes
<BooZee> _jason: yes
<trappist> rikai: fix up your /etc/lilo.conf and run 'sudo lilo'
<butcherbird> typewriter, dont really need to compile or install it. if u have java just unpack the file from azureus website and run
<_jason> BooZee, dpkg -S libflashplayer.so
<rikai> trappist, i meant, during install.
<trappist> I dunno if it's an option during install
<BooZee> _jason: hmm.. am I suppose to run it from the directory it's located in?
<_jason> BooZee, nope
<s^off> what are you guys getting for christmas???
<psycose> rikai why such a choice  ?
<BooZee> _jason: well, I got "dpkg: *libflashplayer.so* not found."
<_jason> s^off, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<_jason> BooZee, okay that just means no package owns it
<mike-w> where is network information (host, dhcp or static, subnet mask, gateway) kept on ubuntu, i want to learn to set network characteristics manually
<BooZee> _jason: oh. o.k.
<_jason> BooZee, that same directory should have flashplayer.xpt
<_jason> BooZee, you can just delete those to get rid of flash
<s^off> _jason - sorry
<BooZee> _jason: are you sure?
<psycose> any wifi usb dongle guru's ?
<_jason> BooZee, fairly certain, if you want to be on the safe side just move it somewhere else
<mike-w> where is network information (host, dhcp or static, subnet mask, gateway) kept on ubuntu, i want to learn to set network characteristics manually
<_jason> BooZee, may I ask why you are getting rid of flash?
<murphy> sorry psicose, but synaptic don't found your  repository...
<BooZee> _jason: cuz I can't see any textbox inside flash movies, and nobody helps me with it, so I've decided I'll try to remove it, and then reinstall it
<murphy> sorry psyose, but synaptic don't found your  repository...
<_jason> ubotu, tell BooZee about flashfonts
<murphy> sorry psycose, but synaptic don't found your  repository...
<bluefoxicy> Does anyone know if Dapper is getting Gaim 2 any time soon?
<BooZee> _jason: been there, done that, nothing helps
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: don't hold your breath.
<MonsieurBon> Where do I get CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 from? Do I have to recompile my kernel, or can I compile only a module or something?
<_jason> BooZee, have you tried installing the msttcorefonts?
<BooZee> _jason: aha
<midwinter> how do you add line separators to panels?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  dependencies a bit intensive?
<Shadyman> ok noob question time. where do i get libstdc++.so.5 from?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: it breaks too much on upgrades from previous versions
<crimsun> Shadyman: http://packages.ubuntu.com -> search
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  ah, right.  The beta is rather beta.
<Shadyman> woo
<Shadyman> crimsun: Thx
<psycose> murphy, well may be you missenter it, it use it and it work well, i prefer it to marillat because it got the repository encryption system ... may be i can send it to you again ...
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: What about Firefox 1.5?  Apparently Deer Park is still used.
<crimsun> MonsieurBon: modprobe arc4
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: it's in Dapper already
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  re several extensions still expect 1.4.x?
<psycose> murphy, deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: "Help -> About Deer Park"?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: what about it?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Firefox 1.5 says firefox ;)
<h4x> bluefoxicy, are you running linux?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: I doubt it's a high priority
<MonsieurBon> crimsun, can I do this permanently?
<h4x> anybody running *nix, and firefox 1.5
<cocox> hi there, what is the equivalent in ubuntu to the command "traceroute" ??
<murphy> psycose, this is synaptic's output (i'm italian user): W: Impossibile controllare la lista dei pacchetti sorgente ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.free.fr_pub_Distributions%5fLinux_plf_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I've seen at least 1 upgrade of Firefox in the past week; just wondering why it was upgraded to another build of 1.4.999+stuff instead of 1.5
<_jason> h4x, I'm sure a lot of people are
<h4x> sorry, wrong server!
<bluefoxicy> h4x:  what do you think?
<cocox> plop
<_jason> cocox, type: tracerou <tab>
<crimsun> MonsieurBon: echo arc4 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<h4x> bluefoxicy, _jason, i forgot that i was in this server. I got lost *noob*. disregard
<cocox> _jason, thnx buddy
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Thunderbird 1.5 is unfortunately still beta; but it uses a lot less memory too.  Hopefully those two will be well integrated into Dapper at release ;)
<funkyhat_> Hi, anyone managed to set up their Linksys WUSB11 successfully?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: you're getting caught by all the red herrings.
<psycose> murphy, paste me the line you have (using $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | free), then make a # apt-get update
<asuramaki> cocox: try tracepath
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  hmm?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: don't pay any attention to the package version
<funkyhat_> I'm at a mate's house attempting to get their WLAN up and running and am having trouble with that adapter
<cocox> asuramaki, thnx u a lot :)
<psycose> murphy, oops please read  "grep free" instead of "free" thanks ;-)
<trappist> asuramaki: | free ?
<crimsun> it _is_ 1.5rc3, which _is_ 1.5
<MonsieurBon> crimsun, thanks
<trappist> oh hehe
<funkyhat_> The wiki isn't much help as the drivers it points to won't compile
<ubuntu2> I love this distro
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Ah, so it's pure 1.5, you just never updated to the version with the new strings that say "Firefox" instead of "Deer Park"
<murphy> psycose: ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<murphy> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<usr500> hi
<usr500> i cannot configure my printer in ubuntu, seems the configuration program crashes
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: cosmetics are low priority at this stage.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I tested FF1.5 vs FF1.0, better than halves memory usage at startup.  Thunderbird 1.5beta1 uses 26M of memory at start instead of 60M here too.  Gnome 2.13 betas in Dapper cut memory usage down by over 100 megs overall.  I'm not sure what Gaim 2 is gonna do to memory.
<Shadyman> So i should wait for Dapper to come out before trying to install firefox 1.5?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Agreed.  I was just worried something under the hood was a bit different.
<crimsun> Shadyman: that's the best plan, yes
<JFlash> i had some failure during ma apt-get of mozilla mplayer
<JFlash> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/faad2/libfaad2-0_2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  Connection timed out
<Shadyman> crimsun: Heh, thanks
<BooZee> _jason: should I download the package they offer, or go to a site that pops a "this site requires a plugin" ?
<JFlash> wha should i do?
<_jason> BooZee, for flash?
<BooZee> _jason: yes
<usr500> printer configuration program crash!
<Shadyman> BooZee: Either should do, i think
<_jason> BooZee, just use the package flashplugin-nonfree in the repos
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  But at any rate, Dapper should have half the memory requirements of Breezy, and likely 10% lower CPU requirements at least (due to not having to spin on doing work with tons of shit in memory)
<psycose> murphy,  1- close synaptic 2- on your terminal  run # apt-get update 3- try synaptic again
<BooZee> o.k.
<bluefoxicy> this will be sweet.
<Shadyman> when's dapper due out?
<_jason> Shadyman, april
<Falstius> bluefoxicy: where is my excuse to upgrade my computer!!!
<bluefoxicy> Shadyman: April 06
<Shadyman> Ahh! cant wait!
* Shadyman dies.
<usr500> is good idea add as default video player, MPlayer
<bluefoxicy> Shadyman:  I'm going to have to get Dapper later though; my first priority is LEgend of Zelda:  Twilight Princess
<DShepherd> Shadyman: you have more reason to live and wait :-D
<usr500> GMPlayer is skinneable and work fine
<murphy> psycose: after # apt-get update, I see: Get:1 ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy Release.gpg THEN Ign ftp://ftp.free.fr breezy Release.gpg
<SmokeTheDank> hello. How do I tell which version of ubuntu im running?
<Shadyman> DShepherd: Oh, you're right.
<_jason> SmokeTheDank, lsb_release -r
<Falstius> will breezy get the gstreamer-1.0?
<Shadyman> bluefoxicy: Well, you could always clone yourself?
<murphy> psycose, yes, my synaptic is close :-)
<JFlash>  got an error message:   Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?  << what should i do??
<SmokeTheDank> _jason, im running 4.10 how do I upgrade to the newest?
<fyhuang> hey, i have a question about Ubuntu 5.10 on PPC
<bluefoxicy> Shadyman:  I could, but I don't have a sister, and it'd only be an approximate clone.
<psycose> murphy, ok so everything ok now ? ;-)
<_jason> ubotu, tell SmokeTheDank about breezy
<Shadyman> bluefoxicy: Oh, i see.
<asuramaki> fyhuang: just ask it...do not be afraid.
<SmokeTheDank> _jason, Thanks
<fyhuang> my friend burned a 5.10 PPC CD to install on a PowerMac G4, but he can't get past the boot: screen
<_jason> JFlash, what were you doing when you got that message
<fyhuang> apparently none of the keys on the keyboard are responding
<asuramaki> fyhuang: there are many expert here to accommodate the issue you may pose
<JFlash> downloading mplayer
<JFlash> for mozilla
<Sh4d0x_away> :( can't find it
<fyhuang> (keyboard works normally with Mac OS)
<bluefoxicy> fyhuang:  USB keyboards?
<fyhuang> yes, USB keyboard
<Sh4d0x_away> can someone help me installing my wifi?
<_jason> JFlash, have you installed the mplayer player yet?
<butcherbird> usr500, mplayer no gui is my default player on ubuntu and my xp machine dont know why u would want a gui i find it distracting when watching a movie
<bluefoxicy> fyhuang:  Assuming macs have BIOS settings, go into them and set USB keyboard emulation to on
<JFlash> how do i know? i just typed sudo apt-get  -i  mplayer or something
<BooZee> _jason: even dough I installed the flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic, when I enter www.flash.com I get a "Flash Player is required..."
<bluefoxicy> fyhuang:  The bios doesn't export a keyboard abstraction by default.  To get USB keyboard, you have to have a USB stack, then a HID stack, then HID keyboard drivers.  A boot loader won't hav ethis.
<asuramaki> bluefoxicy: i do not think the mac's open firmware has such a setting actually
<JFlash> than it downloaded some 17 of 19 files but missed out on 2
<_jason> BooZee, did you restart your browser
<psycose> Sh4d0x_away, are you going to use NdisWrapper ? if yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<BooZee> _jason:
<bluefoxicy> asuramaki: Then fyhuang  needs to use a different keyboard
<BooZee> _jason: yes
<ubuntu2> anyone have a suggestion for obtaining driver for Dell A920 USB Printer to work with Ubuntu ?
<_jason> JFlash, pastebin the output from your terminal please
<murphy> psycose... yes... synaptic have found w32codec!!!! but... why "Ign"? Ign=Ignore? :-|
<Sh4d0x_away> psycose, uhu, i was following that page, till it sais something about islsm and i can't find it anywhere :(
<fyhuang> my friend also says that there are no PS/2 ports on the computer, thus he has to use a USB keyboard...
<asuramaki> fyhuang: what mac is it?
<_jason> ubotu, tell JFlash about pastebin
<trappist> ubuntu2: check dmesg right after you plug the printer into the usb port to see how linux sees the printer
<fyhuang> asuramaki: PowerMac G4
<_jason> BooZee, install flashplayer-mozilla as well then
<ubuntu2> trappist: ok
<asuramaki> bluefoxicy: poor advice.  modern macs have only usb keyboards.
<bluefoxicy> Shit.
<psycose> murphy, great ;-) the problem was : you have not update your repository cache after adding a new repository line , see u
<asuramaki> fyhuang: un moment prease
<trappist> bluefoxicy: my BIOS has (optional) support for usb keyboards.  all my usb keyboards work just fine.
<psycose> Shadyman, sorry i don't undestant islsm
<Eleaf> bluefoxicy, what is wrong?
<JFlash> _jason, wow, i made it to pastebin user number 6000!
<JFlash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6000
<Psychotic> hey there
<shadox> psycose, islsm is the linux driver you need for wifi
<Eleaf> that's so wonderful!!!
<Psychotic> anyone can help ?
<JFlash> do i get special sweepstakes from that?
<Eleaf> JFlash, That is sensational!!!!
<Eleaf> JFlash, I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Eleaf> = ))
<BooZee> _jason: it worked - I can see flash, but still no text. I think I'm going crazy. I'm the only one with this anoying problem!! how can that be?!
<JFlash> yea, man, finally a story i can tell my grandkids about !!
<Eleaf> that's so great
<_jason> BooZee, link me to the flash that is fiving you problems please
<Eleaf> what a lovely time for you
<Psychotic> Guys Guys
<Psychotic> Am Trying To Get Some Help plz :/
<Eleaf> JFlash, how do you feel?
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I change the Ubuntu logo at the top menu bar next to Applications?
<BooZee> _jason: you can just right click a movie, and click on settings.
<CaptainMorgan> how do I install wpa?
<trappist> Psychotic: no you're not.  you do that by asking a question.
<BooZee> _jason: I don't have any text there.\
<Psychotic> ow ok
<Eleaf> AMCDeathKnight, I think the image is somewhere in /usr/share/pixmaps
<_jason> JFlash, lol-- run: sudo apt-get update
<BooZee> _jason: or google's analytics for example...
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks
<cocox> hi, im doing a "tracepath google.com" and i just get this answer  1:  techi (192.168.1.2)                                    0.279ms pmtu 1500
<cocox>  1:  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)                            asymm  2   0.736ms
<cocox>  2:  no reply
<JFlash> Eleaf, :  I feel I want to.. puke?
<Psychotic> just when am minimizing nothing appears on the taskbar there...am using the TAb button to switch between applications how do i fix it ?
<Eleaf> why?
<cocox> full no replys.............
<psycose> shadox, well if you are trying to use ndiswrapper that is you don't have a linux driver for your wifi stuff ... and you want to use a windows driver instead but i may be wrong ;-)
<JFlash> _jason, is that the whole command?
<Estel|uk> yes
<_jason> JFlash, yep, 'sudo apt-get update'
<definity> hi
<Estel|uk> hi
<Psychotic> trappist, i guess i asked the question lol
<SilverWolf> hi
<definity> can anyone tell me why some time my irc just stops i can type stuff but it dosent appear on the screen so i try to type a command and that dosent work aswell
<butcherbird> Psychotic, have u alt-ctr-backspace'd? does it persist when u log back in?
<definity> any ideas on how to fix this
<trappist> Psychotic: well done.  now if anyone knows the answer you'll hear something.  I personally run kde and have no idea how gnome handles the taskbar.
<shadox> psycose uhu that's right
<blanky> what's ubuntu's minimum requirements
<trappist> definity: you're experiencing network lag
<asuramaki> fyhuang: no idea what the problem could be.  maybe someone who is expert with ppc will show up here and can help you.
<shadox> psycose i installed (sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper) but what next :s:$
<definity> trapist: is there anyway to fix this?
<JFlash> _jason, ok, that lasted like 2 seconds. what now?
<definity> trappist: is there anyway to fix this?
<JFlash> cz it just updated some info i mean
<Psychotic>         /q butcherbird
<trappist> definity: no.  you're briefly losing communication with the irc server.  not much you can do about it.
<dieffel> hello! I want to setup MythTV with Ubuntu 5.10 on my Acer RC500.. anyone know of a good guide to installing MythTV on Ubuntu?
<Psychotic> butcherbird,  i didnt get it
<BooZee> _jason: another example is here in "http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/flashpro/" - on the top, I can only see a shopping cart and three lines like this: |
<blanky> !requirements
<ubotu> blanky: Do they come in packets of five?
<definity> ok thanks
<blanky> what are ubuntu's requiresments
<psycose> shadox, please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto step by step, and ask for help ona the step you are having problem ...
<_jason> JFlash, first, can I ask you if mplayer installed correctly?
<trappist> dieffel: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<_jason> JFlash, not the plugin, the actual player
<butcherbird> blanky, i ran xubuntu on a 500mhz celeron 256mb ram ok not quite as fast as my vector box but apt-get makes up for that
<fyhuang> btw, a related question: on the PPC Ubuntu 5.10 install disk, is there an image at the boot: prompt like on x86 install disks?
<blanky> http://www.slackware.com/install/sysreq.php
<dieffel> trappist, ok i try that guide
<dieffel> trappist, tnx
<blanky> wrong channel
<blanky> butcherbird, thanks
<CaptainMorgan> how do I install wpa?
<Estel|uk> I'm trying to get some decent Ubuntu related howtos onto http://wiki.ehow.com (WikiHow)
<shadox> psycose, ok i'll try again =)
<_jason> BooZee, that's very strange, and you are sure you have those to font packages installed?
<JFlash> JFlash, how am i supoded to know ? all i did is issue that command that you read there
<Psychotic> ok trappist thanx for ur assist :)
<CaptainMorgan> network config only has wep as the strongest..
<JFlash> that's all i have done
<_jason> ubotu, tell JFlash about mplayer
<BooZee> _jason: yes. I've checked it once again, a few minuts ago
<_jason> JFlash, you should install mplayer first
<definity> whats you best super karabma theme?
<BooZee> _jason: maybe I should reinstall them?
<CaptainMorgan> also, what are the few commands to read the network info.. similiar to 'ifconfig' ?
<Eleaf> ubotu, tell Eleaf about gnome
<_jason> BooZee, you can try... let me see what font packages I have
<Eleaf> that's so cool!!!!!
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I change the Ubuntu logo at the top menu bar next to Applications?
<simonx> help me, please ;-) i cannot install pessulus
<coNP> AMCDeathKnight: install some another distibution :)
<Eleaf> AMCDeathKnight, the image should be in /usr/share/pixmaps
<AMCDeathKnight> Its not in pix,a[s
<Eleaf> gnome-logo or something
<AMCDeathKnight> if it is im missing it hmm
<CaptainMorgan> ok... I found the wpasupp in syn... but after installing the packages, I still no change in network config...
<Eleaf> hmm
<Eleaf> hold on AMCDeathKnight
<Psychotic> just when am minimizing nothing appears on the taskbar there...am using the TAb button to switch between applications how do i fix it ?
<JFlash> BooZee, if i go to http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/  it wont show me anything in the "player version" box. freaking lame
<Surak> Hello people
<BooZee> JFlash: ha?
<psycose> shadox, if you have a dual boot on windows (copy your wifi windows driver _driver_.inf and may be also _driver_.sys to your ubuntu system) read "Installing the Windows Drivers" step 1. good luck
<_jason> ubotu, tell JFlash about flashfonts
<crimsun> AMCDeathKnight: ubuntu-artwork: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks
<YoManWazap> Psychotic Psycotic rigth click on the top task bar then New panel choose where to put it (i guess at botton) nw clik over that new panel and then /add to Panel/ then on ?desktop & Window click on /Window Selector... what I guess u r willing to have!!
<Surak> Hey, I have an issue that I don't know if it's best suited for this or -devel channel. The fact is that a module for the smartlink modem locks up all machines I try it on breezy.
<YoManWazap> Psychotic sorry english is not my maternal language
<crimsun> Surak: compiled from ubuntu source?
<blanky> hey guys, what's ubuntu's minimum requirements
<Surak> crimsun: yes - with module assistant
<Surak> apt-get install sl-modem-source
<psycose> blanky, a brain
<crimsun> Surak: what's the sysrq trace?
<Surak> crimsun: ubuntu provides it only as source
<JFlash> _jason, ok, i did apt-get and that lasted like 2 seconds. what now?
<blanky> psycock, heh
<_jason> JFlash, install mplayer, I've linked you to the page
<BooZee> _jason: nope. reinstallation of the font packages didn't worked. still can't see it.
<blanky> *psycose
<Surak> crimsun: how do I know?
<butcherbird> blanky, ok the crappiest machine i ever ran ubuntu or debian on was a p133 8mb ram -upgraded to 16mb later with  blackbox install as a WM
<JFlash> _jason, will that work in a firefox browser?
<blanky> lol i think that's what I have butcherbird
<Psychotic> YoManWazap,  i Followed ur steps then when i want to add to panel what should i click on ? app laucnher or main menu or...whatever ??
<_jason> BooZee, these are all the font packages I have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6001, see which ones you are missing
<blanky> butcherbird, and on that you installed ubuntu or debian, waht debian, sid/stable/etch
<crimsun> Surak: you need to use the alt+sysrq+$i combination(s), see Google
<_jason> JFlash, first you need mplayer, then you can install the plugin
<sapo`> Can someone look at this picture of my install error and tell me what the hell is going on? http://sheldonmsa.org/ub_err1.jpg
<JFlash> oh. i havent read that
<yhcheong> how to mount my ntfs partition?
<JFlash> ok let me try that
<simonx> how can i install pessulus?
<Eleaf> yhcheong, are you wondering how to mount it?
<butcherbird> blanky, think it was woody..
<blanky> butcherbird, lol
<yhcheong> yes
<Eleaf> I know how to mount nfs
<yhcheong> i hv tried
<Psychotic> YoManWazap, Got it Man :) thnx
<yhcheong> not success
<yhcheong> newbie
<JFlash> oh boy, 3 hours of fighting and i cant still see  a 1 minute video in a web page.  And this was suposed to be an "introductory" distro !!!!
<shadox> psycose, i'm stuck at step 4, i'm receiving 2 errors
<sapo`> I cant even get it it to install heh
<Eleaf> sudo mount server'sIp:/path/to/nfsShare /path/where/to/mount/share
<Eleaf> yhcheong, ^
<YoManWazap> Psychotic after clicking on Add to Panel watch on Desktop & Window then choose /Window Selector
<Eleaf> so for mine it may be
<yhcheong> again plz
<Falstius> JFlash: vlc has a nice browser plugin too ... I tend to have trouble with the mplayer one.
<Eleaf> yhcheong, sudo mount 192.168.1.101:/mnt/share /mnt/test
<Eleaf> that would be mine
<Psychotic> YoManWazap,  ok man i got it
<JFlash> Falstius, thanks for the plug
<YoManWazap> Psychotic good
<sapo`> Can someone look at this picture of my install error and tell me what the hell is going on? http://sheldonmsa.org/ub_err1.jpg
<psycose> shadox, ok great ;-) Part "Compiling from Source"  step 4 ?
<Falstius> eleaf, only after you've setup 192.168.1.101 to share and opened up the firewall some.  And edited /etc/hosts.allow
<yhcheong> after that?
<fyhuang> so... anyone know anything about whether Ubuntu 5.10 PPC has a graphic at the boot: prompt?
<Eleaf> Falstius, yes I know..
<shadox> psycose uhu
* asuramaki frightens Linus Torvalds with the memory management of the PowerPC
<murphy> psycose... yes... synaptic have found w32codec!!!! but... why "Ign"? Ign=Ignore? :-|
<Eleaf> Falstius, I have mine all up and running, Falstius Falstius lol
<yhcheong> hello
<yhcheong> eleaf
<Eleaf> eleaf
<yhcheong> after that?
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<Eleaf> did it mount?
<NoWhereMan> I've got a mount problem with a ntfs which worked till now :(
<yhcheong> i guess so
<korhalf> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<psycose> shadox, ok where is the ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz file on your system ? in /usr/src ?
<yhcheong> means it already mount?
<korhalf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<shadox> psycose: it's on my desktop
<ubuntu2> do I need to update the repository?  got this msg: sudo apt-get install acroread
<Falstius> why does ubotu use such annoying language?
<psycose> murphy well sorry i never had this kind of question ...may be others could help you
<shadox> psycose, but it is version 1.7
<korhalf> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<korhalf> !dumb
<ubotu> korhalf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Estel|uk> :D:D
<ubuntu2> sorry:  said pkg couldn't be found
<h4x> !sorry
<ubotu> h4x: I don't know
<korhalf> !korhalf
<ubotu> korhalf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<murphy> ok, thank you psycose :-)
<Eleaf> !eleaf
<ubotu> Eleaf: What?
<_jason> !msg the bot
<psycose> shadox, ok great, so you will have to do something like $ sudo cp ~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz /usr/src
<Eleaf> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<korhalf> !msg ubotu
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, korhalf
<Eleaf> it talks to me!
<korhalf> ..
<Eleaf> -CRIES-
<Eleaf> The bot is talking!
<korhalf> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<NoWhereMan> if I try to mount it it says mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/win_e busy _(
<Eleaf> !Kensler
<ubotu> Eleaf: I give up, what is it?
<_jason> stop playing with the bot, msg him if you'd like
<yhcheong> excuse me
<Eleaf> !it is a puppy!
<ubotu> Eleaf: what are you talking about?
<yhcheong> i need help
<sapo`> Im about to start to cry... no one can help me with my problem
<Eleaf> puppy!
<psycose> murphy, pleasure ;-) don"t worry i don't think it's something bad ...
<yhcheong> totally newbie
<asuramaki> !cowbell
<ubotu> asuramaki: I give up, what is it?
<Eleaf> !puppy
<ubotu> Eleaf: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Falstius> sapo`: only my wife can use guilt to get me to do things ;)
<_jason> yhcheong, we can try to help you if you aska  question
<Eleaf> !puppy!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, Eleaf
<coNP> Do you know, if art.ubuntu.com will be supported by the (Ubuntu) Gnome Art Manager?
<_jason> STOP PLAYING WITH THE BOT
<sapo`> Falstius : I'll use guns then
<Eleaf> _jason, I'm sorry, It just makes me so happy
<shadox> psycose, why the /usr/src at the end of the line? should i replace it by my own identity? => /shadox/desktop ?
<yhcheong> how do i mount a ntfs partition?
<Eleaf> _jason, It wants to be played with deep inside
<Estel|uk> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jason> Eleaf, /msg ubotu he will talk to you all day long
<Falstius> eh, asking repeatedly helps.  That way someone will get annoyed and answer you ;)
<Eleaf> _jason, really?
<korhalf> _jason, he says he doesnt know anything
<korhalf> _jason, i hate him now
<Eleaf> _jason, omg!!!!!!!!  That's so great!
<Eleaf> _jason, but I can't private message
<korhalf>  you cant /msg?
<usr500> what means omg ?
<yhcheong> how do i mount a ntfs partition?
<Eleaf> _jason, I could never get the registering of my name to work
<CaptainMorgan> ok... I found the wpasupp in syn... but after installing the packages, I still see no change in network config...
<_jason> ubotu, tell Eleaf about register
<Eleaf> _jason, It's too hard
<Falstius> usr500: "ouch, my goat"
<psycose> shadox, /usr/src ios the destination folder ;-) enter the line like i told you
<korhalf> ayo ayo get the yayo yayo
<Eleaf> _jason, I tried it on my other username, and I put in a password, I was certain I knew it
<_jason> ubotu, tell yhcheong about ntfs
<NoWhereMan> can anybody help me with this ntfs partition; I can't mount it anymore
<korhalf> ubotu, tell me about linux
<Eleaf> _jason, then the server messed up or something and changed my password so now I can't access that account
<Falstius> NoWhereMan: what changed?
<Eleaf> _jason, it's so lame jason jason jason
<shadox> psycose, i did :) it gave no errors only the beginning of a new line, that means it worked?
<yhcheong> thank you
<Falstius> Eleaf: you can request to have the nickname freed.
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: I really don't know... but I can't browse my files anymore
<NoWhereMan> it says it's already mounted or busy
<NoWhereMan> but it is neither
<Eleaf> Falstius, really now?  that's exuberant!
<Eleaf> exuberant?
<psycose> shadox, ok 1- go to /usr/src $ cd /usr/src    2- make sure the file is here  $ ls
<Falstius> Eleaf: exuberant doesn't work that way.
<Falstius> NoWhereMan: so if you type say "ls /mnt/myntfsdrive" it doesn't output anything or it says "permission denied" or what?
<alexissoft> fhi
<Eleaf> Falstius, maybe it does, oh well I got it registered yay
<Eleaf> YAY!
<NoWhereMan> Falstius:  well, ls doesn't output anything... the dir is empty
<shadox> psycose, can you give me the exact line :$ cus i dunno what part of your previance sentence i shoud paste :$
<Eleaf> ubotu is so happy!
<ubotu> Eleaf: No idea
<Eleaf> no!
<Surak> crimsun: as I told you, the machines freezes. no alt-sysrq
<Falstius> nowhereman, and if you type "mount" the directory isn't listed?
<Falstius> er the device.
<psycose> Oh Lord shadox  :                     cd /usr/src
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: I wish it were. It isn't
<shadox> psycose, sry i'm only 3 day's at ubuntu :$
<crimsun> Surak: you should still be able to get _something_ with sysrq
<psycose> shadox, when there is a $ this mean it's a shell command ;-)
<Eleaf> $$
<Eleaf> that's a currency sign
<Surak> crimsun: no when the machine freezes that much.
<psycose> shadox, great well done ;-)
<usr500>  why ubuntu have not by default program for listen mp3 like xmms ?
<JFlash> _jason, are you still there?
<Falstius> NoWhereMan: is the device in /dev?  try ls /dev/hd* (or /dev/sd*) and see if it is there
<_jason> JFlash, yes
<korhalf> usr500, /join #ubuntu-es
<Surak> crimsun: i tried in two machines.
<Eleaf> usr500, there is rhythmbox defaul
<crimsun> Surak: then you'll have to take the issue upstream to the slmodem guys
<shadox> psycose, now every line starts like :" root@ubuntu:/usr/src# "
<Surak> that's what I thougt :-)
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: yes, it is
<Falstius> user500, because those programs are technically illegal in some countries.
<NoWhereMan> /dev/hdb1
<h4x> thanks usr500, you reminded me, what is a good program for me to listen to mp3's
<psycose> usr500 the default program is totem & rythmbox ;-)
<korhalf> h4x, quod libet
<NoWhereMan> I can see it in the disks manager in menu System | Administration
<psycose> shadox, yes ;-)
<JFlash> _jason, i downloaded mplayer. what should i do know regarding the missing files on my mplayer mozilla plugin instalation?
<_jason> JFlash, mplayer is working?
<korhalf> quod libet is written in python, and has media library and 0 crossfade, so things are pretty instant, and again, media library
<JFlash> should i just forget about it and install the plging from scratch?
<korhalf> also if you close it, it minimizes to an icon
<korhalf> so it takes practically 0 screen realestate
<JFlash> _jason, mplayer loads without errors
<korhalf> Quod Libet > all other mp3 players
<usr500> but totem & rhytmbox cannot open mp3 or Video media, i did try it
<h4x> lol
<h4x> !quod libet
<_jason> JFlash, ok now try to install mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> h4x: Not a clue
<korhalf> you can search for artists in the directory you have your files in
<usr500> mplayer is nice
<JFlash> from scratch?
<korhalf> say ~/Desktop/Music
<Falstius> NoWhereMan: have you tried manually mounting it to a different location? "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 -t ntfs /mnt/newplace"?
<psycose> shadox, so   $ ls            list you all the files in your folder ... you should find ndiswrapper-1.7.tar.gz
<korhalf> you can search by artist in that directory instead of ls | grep -i "artist name" which is dumb and takes time
<JFlash> cz only 2 files where missing out of 19!
<_jason> h4x, try amarok if you want a really nice player, if you want something simple but good go with beep media player
<usr500> mplayer is best video player for Linux :^)
<sony> how do i switch to root
<_jason> JFlash, does it still say that now when you try to install?
<korhalf> Quod Libet final, you havent seen good till you try that
<h4x> any good programs that will play most video files and music files?
<sony> in ubuntu
<korhalf> BTW
<sony> it won't let me in the login window
<Falstius> usr500: they have good support for different formats, but the interface is terrible.
<korhalf> It supports the GTK engine
<korhalf> therefore, theres no need to fin da matching skin for beep media player or xmms
<sony> anyone?
<JFlash> _jason, no. it said in that pastebin log
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: tried, no luck :(
<korhalf> simply start it up and it matches with what you got going
<psi> i have updated to the latest kernel and the latest nvidia driver on breezy, and now EVERY program that has to do with GL segfaults.
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: same error
<Superbob> sony,  you need to enable in gdm preferences to login graphically
<yhcheong> i can't play mp2 file
<usr500> Falstius, why terrible ? did you look at gmplayer ?
<yhcheong> what should i download to play mp3 ?
<sony> what's gdm?
<korhalf> yhcheong, Quod Libet
<Superbob> sony, system > administration > login screen setup
<JFlash> _jason, i just wondered if i could use some sort of fix-missing switch insteal of  issuing a install command againg
<Eleaf> gnome display manager
<Falstius> usr500, gmplayer has a worse interface than mplayer.  I like players that conform to the system UI standards.
<JFlash> again*
<mrkoje> ubotu tell yhcheong  about restrictedformat
<_jason> JFlash, try just to install first
<korhalf> i like Xine
<sony> what is it under ?
<usr500> ahh, i understand
<Falstius> NoWhereMan: you could try to unload and reload the ntfs driver.
<JFlash> ok
<mrkoje> oh hell
<Superbob> sony, on the taskbar (gnome)
<mrkoje> ubotu tell yhcheong about RestrictedFormats
<sony> somehow i'm missing it
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: I already tried to reboot
<yhcheong> thanks again
<VECA> hello...I have Ubuntu 5.10 and Kernel 2.6.12-9-k7 ... I wish to upgrade to kernel 2.6.14 i686 or k7 via apt-get...can anyone shed a light on this? what repository should I look on?
<mrkoje> yhcheong,  You can also try using the EasyUbuntu script to install all the codecs you need to play mp3
<crimsun> VECA: it isn't packaged.
<VECA> hmm...
<korhalf> all you need is LAME to play mp3
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: how do I load/unload the drv anyway? (meanwhile I installed the ntfsprog package)
<korhalf> why the hell do people make things so hard
<mrkoje> ubotu tell yhcheong about easybreezy
<korhalf> install quod libet
<korhalf> call it a damn day
<pussfeller> yeah, i need a newer kernel too
<VECA> crimsun do you know what's the latest kernel package available?
<korhalf> 2.6.15-rc6
<crimsun> VECA: 2.6.12 in Breezy.
<snotling> hello, who is the responsible (maintainers) for the 'multiverse' packages ?
<VECA> hmm...
<crimsun> snotling: we (MOTU) are.
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: I CAN do a ntfsls -d /dev/hdb1 so the fsystem is accessible
<pussfeller> what would happen if I changed to dapper sources and only install a new kernel
<VECA> and there's no way I can upgrade to 2.6.15-rc6 via apt-get?
<korhalf> "who is[sic]  the responsible maintainers" the ubuntu community
<crimsun> pussfeller: that'd be a bad idea, but don't let me stop you from hanging yourself with the rope that Ubuntu gives you.
<eksajm> do i have to install rela player to watch realplayer files or can i just download a codec to mplayer or xine?
<h4x> my computer is doing that freeze thing now again. :(
<korhalf> VECA, no, if it isn't in the repository, don't bother
<sony> where's the gdm :(
<korhalf> VECA, else, you can compil eit of course
<VECA> yeah, I know
<pussfeller> VECA: you can try the method I proposed and come back to me with the results :)
<korhalf> * root_ has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<snotling> crimsun: so is it possible to ask tp 'update' a package ?
<korhalf> someone actually went on here as root?
<Eleaf> sony, gdm is gnome display manager
<crimsun> snotling: only in Dapper.
<VECA> I was just trying to skip that step =).. ehehe
<korhalf> VECA, yeah, if you arent comfortable with compiling your kernel
<korhalf> VECA, id recommend just waiting, do you even have a reason to update?
<sapo`> Can someone look at this picture of my install error and tell me what the hell is going on? http://sheldonmsa.org/ub_err1.jpg
<snotling> crimsun: i see. is there a wishlist somewhere to ask for this ?
<_jason> JFlash, did it work this time>
<crimsun> snotling: the ubuntu-motu mailing list, #ubuntu-motu, or the wiki for UniverseCandidates
<psycose> shadox, so all ok ?
<pussfeller> i wanna get my ralink usb stick working and I need 2.6.13 at least to compile newer drivers
<korhalf> Kernel Panic!!
<NoWhereMan> Falstius: any clue?
<__filip_> Is gparted in the live-cd of ubuntu?
<snotling> crimsun: thanks for the info, i'll have a look
<korhalf> pussfeller, sorry ROC, you gotta sait
<VECA> I'm not..and I was just trying to find some kind of solution besides installing flight cd2 or compiling new kernel...
<korhalf> wait even
<NoWhereMan> shall I have to rebbot and scandisk the partition?
<JFlash> _jason, i think it isntalled but mplayer not working right on cbsvideo
<psycose> __filip_ yes but back up your data before doing dangerous things ...
<JFlash> let me try another web page
<_jason> JFlash, okay
<pussfeller> im going to install dapper on my spare hd like a good safe person
<VECA> I have LVM installed...it was such a pain to put it together...
<__filip_> psycose: thanx
<dwalton59> can any onpe help me install firefox
<_jason> dwalton59, you already have firefox
<__filip_> apt-get install firefox
<dwalton59> I what to try 1.7
<_jason> dwalton59, that's going to be hard
<dwalton59> i have it extracted
<_jason> dwalton59, do you mean 1.5?
<dwalton59> but what do i do from here
<_jason> dwalton59, it isn't recommended, do you still want to do it?
<dwalton59> why is it not recomended
<pussfeller> i heard 1.5 has probs on linux
<pussfeller> or probs in general anyways
<_jason> dwalton59, because there is no package for it
<shadox> psycose, sry for late reaction
<Estel|uk> There are some dependency problems on Ubuntu
<shadox> psycose, no it didn't work
<pussfeller> but you can just start it from the dir you downloaded it in probably
<pussfeller> dont really have to install
<shadox> psycose: "bash: $: command  not found "
<phibxr> to the one who suggested quod libet: thanks! i've played with it for about ten minutes, and it seems great. like rhythmbox on steroids.
<JFlash> Falstius, what's that player name again?
<psycose> shadox, ok i'm really sorry but when i write $ ls    you should just enter  ls           ;-)
<dwalton59> ok the reson that I what to try it is I am having a problem getting amule to download form firefox
<shadox> psycose, aah k sry :$ i'm noob :(
<ubuBambini> hello, whats the pass for root in the livecd?
<_jason> JFlash, he recommended vlc, what's wrong with mplayer
<shadox> psycose yes, it displayd the filename like you said
<lampshade> shadox, keep in mind you can also complete entries you type in by pressing tab.  Don't laugh, this is something I didn't know about when I started.
<ubuBambini> hello, whats the pass for root in the livecd? thanks
<psycose> shadox, ok so we are in /usr/src folder , then hit # tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<_jason> ubuBambini, I don't think there is one
<shadox> psycose, k, one sec
<eksajm> has anyone installed realplayer?
<_jason> ubuBambini, why do you need the root pass?
<YoManWazap> Gxine the best
<butcherbird> ubuBambini, 'sudo whatever' or sudo -i in terminal for a root term
<sapo`> Can someone look at this picture of my install error and tell me what the hell is going on? http://sheldonmsa.org/ub_err1.jpg
<ubuBambini> thank you butcherbird
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about eciadsl?
<shadox> psycose, with or without the #?
<djm62> sapo`: something very strange
<root_> i have a questio
<eksajm> do you guys have realplayer installed? or can i find some smart and nice codec so that mplayer can play realplayer files?
<shadox> psycose hmm seems to be with #
<root_> a question
<_jason> eksajm, w32codecs
<sapo`> djm62 : it sure is... I tried over 3 times to install using a CD and a DVD
<djm62> sapo`: have you checked the integrity of the install disc? has this happened more than once?
<shadox> psycose a new line did start
<_jason> ubotu, tell eksajm about w32codecs
<mrkoje> sapo`,  you panic
<yhcheong> sorry
<sapo`> mrkoje : huh?
<root_> where apt saves the repositories packages lists
<yhcheong> i tried
<_jason> eksajm, if you scroll down on that page you will find instructions for installing realplayer as well
<sapo`> djm62 : yes it has happened over 3 times now with a CD and a DVD
<psycose> shadox, # is when your are root $ is when you are normal user, as i know you are root on your terminal i write # ... sorry
<yhcheong> could not play the mp3 file also
<eksajm> _jason, okey thanks!
<djm62> sapo`: what sort of machine are you on?
<yhcheong> need help
<yhcheong> can anyone guide me?
<djm62> sapo`: is it known-good hardware?
<sapo`> djm62 : AMD64, yes it is
<psycose> shadox, ok great so go for step 5 ....
<sapo`> djm62 : no cheap hardware all custom built
<mrkoje> sapo` I was joking... kernal panic,,, you panic.. never mind
<djm62> sapo`: and you're using the 64 bit install disc/kernel?
<sapo`> djm62 : yes
<shadox> psycose k if any other probs i'll tell you :)  thnx for so far
<sapo`> djm62 : I have both the Install CD and DVD same thing
<djm62> sapo`: did you build it? has it run any other OSes?
<djm62> does anyone know how to get memtestx86 going from the install disc/k?
<sapo`> djm62 : yes I built the machine or are you talking about something else... It's been running XP for over 6 months and it run SUSE and Knoppix no problem
<sapo`> ran*
<shadox> psycose, step 5 gives error, :s
<djm62> sapo`: :( looks like this is a problem with ubu (possibly fixed by later kernel updates, but that won't help you install)
<yhcheong> am i annoying?
<yhcheong> why no one wants help me
<yhcheong> :(
<djk_> mmh, is there a prog in the repos to find out if a cd has bad blocks?
<sapo`> djm62 : bleh... I guess I should install SUSE again or do you know any similar distro to Ubuntu
<djm62> yhcheong: state your question, and wait a bit
<psycose> shadox, desribe
<HymnToLife> hey guys, d'you have any idea why my middle mouse button doesn't work for copy/paste ?
<yhcheong> :)
<yhcheong> ok
<snotling> crimsun: i've read read the wiki you told me -> so what should I do ? send an email to the mailing list ? the package is already in breezy/dapper but at an old version
<spanglesontoast> no one know much about eciadsl?
<YoManWazap> Yhcheong go there everything about your questions are there :  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<crimsun> snotling: we don't touch breezy except for security/grave updates
<djm62> sapo`: pragmatically I'd say work with SuSe if SUSE works with your hardware... otherwise, you could install a /minimal/ debian set up and try to convert that to ubuntu
<crimsun> snotling: dapper is feasible
<yhcheong> the problem is i couldn'd follow the steps
<yhcheong> do you get what i mean?
<h4x> i ran easybreezy. it did everything. (it took about 45 minutes) and then it quit. as expected. but no new programs can be found!
<butcherbird> yhcheong, what was your problem again?
<h4x> can anybody help me?
<djm62> sapo`: IE, install just enough for net access and a text editor, then add the ubuntu repositories to your sources.list
<yhcheong> could not get lock /var
<leonardo> where is the italian channel
<leonardo> ?
<snotling> crimsun: ok so go for dapper. what is the next step to get this package ("gpac") updated ?
<djm62> yhcheong: are you using sudo correctly? is another package thing open?
<h4x> _jason, can you help me with easybreezy
<butcherbird> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_jason> h4x, I know nothing about it.  Personally I think it's best if you set that stuff up manually so you actually learn the basics of using linux.
<k0rnz> ubotu: si
<ubotu> k0rnz: I give up, what is it?
<yhcheong> nope
<leonardo> grazie! goodbye!
<h4x> thanks
<yhcheong> i'm a newbie
<h4x> can you instant message me _jason?
<djm62> yhcheong: what command are you typing, exactly?
<_jason> h4x, /j #easyubuntu
<yhcheong> that's why i'm stucked
<pm> moge pokazac wam dupe?
<shadox> psycose : bash:cd: /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.7 isn't a folder
<yhcheong> wait a minute
<yhcheong> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<crimsun> snotling: file a bug on malone for it
<djm62> yhcheong: and Synaptic Package Manager or Add Packages isn't running?
<_jason> after read bash's manual file I thought that adding a directory to my path using ~/.bash_profile would be equivalent to adding it in /etc/profile.  However, the directory I added is not getting added to my path.  Works fine if I 'source ~/.bash_profile'.  What am I doing/understanding incorrectly?
<snotling> crimsun: ok, cheers :-)
<psycose> shadox, $ ls /usr/src        paste me the output
<yhcheong> i couldn't found the software sources
<NoWhereMan> hi I'm still the one of some minutes ago
<yhcheong> nevermind
<djm62> yhcheong: solved?
<yhcheong> i trying the ubuntuguide steps
<NoWhereMan> same problem with ntfs; chkdsk'd the partition. no errors
<yhcheong> it's more easier
<djm62> yhcheong: no!
<yhcheong> why?
<yhcheong> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<djm62> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<NoWhereMan> I can't mount it anymore :(
<NoWhereMan> device already mounted or busy
<yhcheong> oooo
<NoWhereMan> and it is neither :(
<djm62> NoWhereMan: if you type mount, is it any
<yhcheong> then how?
<NoWhereMan> djm62: no
<NoWhereMan> i really don't know what to do :(
<NoWhereMan> the other partitions work fine :(
<djm62> NoWhereMan: does windows see it ok?
<h4x> how do you see what arch of ubuntu your running
<Raskall> lspci shows a lot of "Unknown device"s. I have installed drivers/modules for all my hardware, so everything works. Is there a way to make lspci recognize the hardware?
<djm62> h4x: uname -a
<djm62> (somewhere in there)
<Raskall> my nvidia card is for example: 0000:00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0242 (rev a2)
<h4x> thank you djm62
<NoWhereMan> djm62: yes it looks so. chkdsk found 76kb in damaged sectors but it's a lot time I have them, and I've always been able to read the partition in linux :(
<snotling> crimsun: by the way, is it normal that my package is unknown on malone (but exists on packages.ubuntu.com for dapper of course) ?
<cliebow_> ive compiles quickcam module for 2.6.12-10-386..but no /dev/video devices exist./even manually creating them doe not connect to camera...any comment??
<djm62> NoWhereMan: I was wondering if windows would have the voodoo to fix it (since it's designed not to go well with linux)
<NoWhereMan> djm62: already chkdsk'd
<crimsun> snotling: you can ask for it to be added in #launchpad
<bobbyd> does anyone here use cedega under ubuntu? I can't get Battlefield 2 to install.
<NoWhereMan> djm62: now I can't see the partition in Gnome Computer window anymore
<Raskall> ahh... google helped. update-pciids fixed it
<NoWhereMan> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/win_e busy
<NoWhereMan> -__-'
<shadox> psycose, just a sec,
<djm62> NoWhereMan: have you tried it from a livecd?
<NoWhereMan> actually not, but since it worked till now, I suppose it would work
<djm62> NoWhereMan: (in case your linux install has gotten confused_
<butcherbird> NoWhereMan, not able to mount to a diff directory either?
<NoWhereMan> butcherbird: unfortunately not
<yhcheong> well
<yhcheong> i couldn't find the system configuration
<yhcheong> mine is 5.04
<yhcheong> oops
<yhcheong> sorry
<capitals> how do you give a user su privileges in the x environment?
<NoWhereMan> butcherbird: I tried editing the fstab
<NoWhereMan> oooo
<NoWhereMan> let me think
<NoWhereMan> wrong permissions on the dir ??
<rambo3> man addusr
<NoWhereMan> maybe?
<djk_> is there a prog in the repos to find out if a cd has bad blocks?
<eksajm> hej guys. i have some problem with my sound. I get this error message.. many of it. alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.155 msecs. resetting stream0.7% 3 0 85%
<eksajm> over and over again
<NoWhereMan> no it's not :(
<eksajm> anyone knows what it is
<_jason> capitals, memebers of the admin group get sudo privileges
<_jason> eksajm, yes
<NoWhereMan> damnit, what shall I do??
<_jason> ubotu, tell eksajm about mplayer
<djm62> djk_: md5sum
<raj> hi all, i have searched the forums long and wide, could someone tell me, i am running gnomad2 installed through the "simple" app installation method, it works fine, but it only works in root [i.e. sudo gnomad2]  mode. can this be changed, and if so, how?? cheers
<_jason> eksajm, do you use esd?
<eksajm> _jason, dont know
<djk_> djm62: and how would i use that with an audiocd?
<eksajm> i have it installed i think
<eksajm> but i am not sure
<_jason> eksajm, then you probably do, follow the guide at the bottom of the link ubotu sent you
<eksajm> okey.. thx again
<djm62> djk_: oh :( cdparanoia can check audio CDs (I imagine it can do it without necessarily ripping it)
<korhalf> its not neccessary
<korhalf> just using this as cover. alt tabbing back to pr0n
<djk_> djm62: it's rather weird, i can rip all files, except track15..ripping isn't even necessary, since the cd already provides flac, ogg, mp3 and wav..
<NoWhereMan> guys, any clue with this? :(
<JFlash> _jason, help !!!    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6002
<djm62> djk_: so it's not a standard audio CD?
<eksajm> _jason, did that.. and got this in mplayer term: [AO ESD]  esd_open_sound failed: No such file or directory
<eksajm> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<_jason> ubotu, tell JFlash about deb
<_jason> eksajm, ok guess you do not use esd
<eksajm> maybe i should
<_jason> eksajm, no
<_jason> eksajm, esd sucks :)
<djk_> djm62: well, not really i suppose
<crimsun> eksajm: just use ALSA: -ao alsa
<djm62> djk_: also, where do you get such good suppliers of music? do they do rock/hip-hop?
<eksajm> okey ill change the config
<_jason> eksajm, i know how to fix it, let me find the option
<raj> anyone?
<eksajm> _jason, ao=alsa
<djm62> djk_: are you having problems playing it on a normal CD-player?
<eksajm> ?
<djk_> djm62: it's a jose carreras - luciano pavarotti - christmas cd :)
<eksajm> is that it?
<djk_> djm62: nope
<Aton> hello
<_jason> eksajm, that was probably default, if the error shows up add: srate=48000 to the bottom of your conf file
<djm62> djk_: ah...not my preferred era, but pretty sweet ;)
<Aton> can some1 tell me how to get  libstdc++.so.5
<_jason> Aton, libstdc++5
<zelevw> how can i configure xmame in ubuntu 5.10?  i can get games to play but only arrow keys work...for example, i cant jump in dkong...thanks
<eksajm> _jason, good it works
<Aton> how can i inplant it on ubuntu ?
<eksajm> but if esb sucks, why is it default?
<djk_> djm62: i wonder if i could make a 1:1 copy of it with k3b, think that might work?
<_jason> eksajm, crimsun is the man to talk to about that.  I jsut think it sucks from personal experience
<Madeye> guys How to add pythondoc path to my env?
<Aton> oh thanx i got it now
<eksajm> okey,.. well it didnt work for me either so ;)
<eksajm> its strange i have, since i changed from gentoo to ubunto, i have had problems with mplayer. it wont go to full screen
<_jason> eksajm, use xv as the video output
<eksajm> you have heard about that problem?
<Aton> _jason, thanx for the help i apreciated it
<eksajm> xv?
<crimsun> snotling: as a heads up, we may not be doing anything with gpac in the near future (or we may depending on upstream's productivity), see the huge number of changes in http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/gpac/gpac/Changelog?rev=1.25&view=markup
<jordo23> Anyone know how to switch view profiles in Konq?
<_jason> Aton, your welcome, you may which to install the package 'apt-file' which will let you search for packages that contain a file
<_jason> Aton, wish even
<butcherbird> eksajm, try mplayer -vo xv filename then hit f for full screen
<djm62> djk_: where is it not playing?
<_jason> eksajm, yes, you can do it in the conf file also
<eksajm> vo=xv?
<Aton> sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<Aton>  voked for me
<_jason> eksajm, yes
<djk_> djm62: track15.. it plays fine in a normal cdplayer..
<eksajm> now it works..
<djm62> djk_: and where doesn't it play?
<eksajm> thx again
<_jason> eksajm, np
<djk_> djm62: on my pc.
<jeff__> I upgraded hoary to breezy, but now I get all these messages about "couldn't stat source package ...", the upgrade worked (It's now a breezy machine), but how do I get rid of all these clutter messages?
<Aton> _jason i just had a wrong name of the file ...
<_jason> Aton, :)
<djk_> djm62: but only track15 ..the others play fine
<Aton> tnx again
<Aton> byby
<yhcheong> http://pastebin.com/473981
<yhcheong> help
<yhcheong> :)
<snotling> crimsun: do you mean you will wait for a 'stable' gpac release ?
<djm62> djk_: I suspect it's a  weird thing about the CD, rather than a random error
<jhenn> what package do i need to install to install the kubuntu stuff?
<djk_> djm62: i've tried cleaning it as well.
<crimsun> snotling: if it's within a few weeks, yes
<apokryphos> jhenn: kubuntu-desktop
<jeff__> nobody knows?
<jhenn> apokryphos: thanks
<snotling> crimsun: and if it's not ? couldn't you use the latest 0.4.0 release ? by the way, it may be a good idea to separate gpac and libgpac, as they seem to have done in BSD ports
<yhcheong> what is the problem?
<Madeye> guys How to add pythondoc path to my env?
<yhcheong> http://pastebin.com/473981
<djm62> djk_: I've had problems with nonstandard non-audio CDs before...cdparanoia can read most things, in my experience (or use the flac tracks and burn a standard audio CD)
<crimsun> snotling: what uses gpac as a lib that's in ubuntu's repo?
<djk_> djm62: well, i would use the flac ones.. but again.. track15 won't let me copy it..
<djm62> ?!?
<djk_> djm62: exactly my thoughts..
<djk_> djm62: i can't copy track15 of any provided track15 variations...
<djm62> djk_: I'm not sure what you're describing...you have track15 in several formats, NONE of which work on your PC?
<LabThug> ok, I'm trying to setup dual monitors in breezy.  I've got it to the point, where I have the mouse able to go from one screen to the other, but each screen is independant (i.e. both have a menu, apps can't cross, etc.)  Ideas?
<djk_> djm62: exactly
<djk_> djm62: but all others, in all formats, can be copied and played.
<jeff__> fucking shitty
<djm62> djk_: one format broke is tragic, all of them begins to look like carelessness ;)
<yhcheong> no one could help me
<yhcheong> :)
<yhcheong> ?
<snotling> crimsun: you must be right. i thought about this because now gpac can be used as a lib only to develop other software
<djk_> djm62: well yes. but why can i play it fine on a standard cdplayer..
<djm62> yhcheong: your problem is you need to ask questions more effectively... we have been trying
<djm62> djk_: what I mean is, is it designed not to work on PC?
<yhcheong> http://pastebin.com/473981
<jeff__> don't I get booted for that? Christ Almighty,
<yhcheong> you will get it clear when you see this rite?
<butcherbird> yhcheong, there might be a better way for u to do this but.. type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then uncomment ( remove the # in front of any urls) and copy any entries for universe paste them and change universe to multiverse so that u have one url for universe and one for multiverse save your changes and type sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<djk_> djm62: well, if it was, what's flac/ogg/mp3 doing on there.. besides, it doesn't mention copyprotetction
<korhalf> jeff__, theres no op
<yhcheong> trying
<yhcheong> thanks alot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jeff__!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<korhalf> ahah
<fluvvell> can anyone help with a samba share ip address caching problem?
<djm62> djk_: you're right.  I'm pretty flummoxed: beyond trying cdparanoia, you could try come proprietary apps (in case there's skullduggery afoot)
<fluvvell> I've changed the ip address of my ubuntu samba server and smbtree complains it cant find it on the old ip address
<fluvvell> I'm looking for a way to flush a cache somehow
<JFlash> ok i'm trying to download the   w32codecs from  >>>  http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<__filip_> i run an ubuntu 5,10 live-cd and i whant to resize a partition and i make the change in gparted but when i hit apply i get an error that say my partition is busy, what should i do?
<_jason> what would be the proper location to add a directory to my path?  I've found out that profile isn't sourced when I log into gnome so that won't work.  Putting it in .bashrc isn't really smart.  Where does the path variable get set?
<nalioth> JFlash: and what is happening?
<JFlash> but when it gets to 4.6 meg  it hangs
<__filip_> it is my hda5
<JFlash> evrytime
<djk_> djm62: skullduggery :) nice word.
<nalioth> JFlash: use wget
<JFlash> what is wget?
<djm62> _jason: is your .bash_profile chmod-ed +x?
<apokryphos> JFlash: very strange. Try wget -c http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<_jason> djm62, no, is yours?  I thought it was just sourced
<djm62> JFlash: it downloads things from the web without you opening a web-browser
<apokryphos> JFlash: in the directory where you tried to download it to
<djm62> _jason: I don't use bash, but ISTR .bash_profile gets run
<JFlash> says it's text/htm
<djm62> _jason: I could be completely wrong, it's been a while
<JFlash> show be an errror
<pm> EJ, POKAZAC WAM DUPE???
<asuramaki> pm: nahhh... not really.
<apokryphos> JFlash: what?
<_jason> djm62, I've found 2 threads on the forums saying that it won't source for them either and read a page that says WM don't usually source the profile files.  It gets sourced if I log in at with a login prompt by pressing ctrl+alt+f1, just not if I log into gnome.
<apokryphos> JFlash: if there's an error, pastebin it with the command you put in, if you can.
<JFlash> yea it says its a 200 bites download
<pm> asuramaki, WHY?
<meepy> how do i unpack a tar file from console?
<JFlash> i need an alternative repository for the w32codecs, please?
<_jason> meepy, tar xvzf filename.tar
<sethk> _jason, there are profile files that are sourced on a login, and others that are sourced for every new shell
<immolo> hello for a new user would kubuntu or the ubuntu be better?
<_jason> meepy, nvr mnd that is wrong
<sethk> _jason, that's standard behavior, and is true for all the distros
<meepy> Thanks
<apokryphos> immolo: you'll get differing opinions. My suggestion is try them both. Maybe with kubuntu first :P
<asuramaki> immolo: they are about the same either way...just look and act a little different
<immolo> not my machine I use flux
<djm62> immolo: new to computers or new to linux?
<sethk> meepy, if it isn't a compressed tar, tar xvf tarfilename
<SmokeTheDank> hello. I just upgraded and when I boot I get an error. X cant start.
<_jason> sethk, yes, but I am wondering where I should change my path (not in .bashrc because it will source everytime I open a terminal)
<pm> KTO CHCE ZOBACZYC MOJA DUPE????????
<sethk> _jason, the usual place is .bash_profile
<immolo> and they are new to linux and know some of windows
<apokryphos> pm: this is obviously an English channel; and please drop the caps.
<meepy> Thanks!
<_jason> sethk, you just told me it won't get sourced
<sethk> _jason, no, I said it is sourced only for login shells
<asuramaki> pm: this is an english channel...
<pm> nur fur englisch?
<SmokeTheDank> when I boot I get an error that x wont start
<immolo> I suppose it's an gnome vs kde issue then for me :P
<pm> it's discriminating
<_jason> sethk, okay, I'd like to have it changed in gnome
<sethk> SmokeTheDank, look at your x log file for details
<SmokeTheDank> it says something like etc/x11/x si not exucutable
<apokryphos> pm: it's a simple fact. There are other ubuntu non-English channels. See /topic
<SmokeTheDank> sethk: ya it says that etc/x11/c is nto executable
<sethk> _jason, don't know what you mean by "changed in gnome".  You are running a shell
<JFlash> eichen spraich english fuckenten hotch girls?
<djm62> immolo: if they aren't power users, it probably doesn't matter
<sethk> SmokeTheDank, that can't be the message.  has to be /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<apokryphos> JFlash: what are you doing?
<pm> f*cking english!
<asuramaki> SmokeTheDank: smoke less dank whilst operating the linux
<_jason> sethk, when I run gnome-terminal, I'd like to have a directory added to the path
<SmokeTheDank> sethk: ya its that
<JFlash> LOL
<djm62> !polish
<ubotu> Wish i knew, djm62
<pm> i hate this language
<djm62> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<SmokeTheDank> asuramaki: lol I doubt its my bud that giving me the problem =)
<gn0me> When I try to apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx I get an error and it stops. :-\
<sethk> _jason, the terminal program is just that, a terminal program.  the path is related only to the shell program, which is bash unless you change it
<apokryphos> pm: please drop the trolling.
<sethk> _jason, bash sources .bashrc for every shell, and .bash_profile for login shells.
<asuramaki> pm: pssst...i just spoke with English on the phone...and it hates you too!
<pm> ubotu, i know :)
<ubotu> pm: What?
<SmokeTheDank> sethk: any idea on what would help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<asuramaki> SmokeTheDank: rock on!  don't go overboard man...moderation is the key!
<sethk> SmokeTheDank, I'd try to reinstall X
<_jason> sethk, but when i start gnome-terminal, it doesn't set the path everytime does it?  that must be set already?
<JFlash> apokryphos, download is back to normal now thank you!
<pm> i know about #ununtu.pl
<sethk> SmokeTheDank, because if X is not there or not executable the installation didn't complete normally
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know if the CL56 is somewhat compatible with Breezy ?
<SmokeTheDank> sethk: damnit. So I have to redo everything?
<immolo> djk_, ok thanks and do you know if the intel 536EP modem works out of the box?
<sethk> SmokeTheDank, probably not, no
<CaptainMorgan> not expecting complete... but Ive never run it on the comp
<djk_> immolo: what? wrong guy..
<sethk> SmokeTheDank, it won't repeat the downloads, so it won't take too long
<SmokeTheDank> sethk: I see so just sudo d-ist upgarde again?
<_jason> sethk, maybe I'm not being clear.  What I mean is, when I start gnome-terminal, it doesn't set the path to include /usr/bin (because I can't find any mention of it in bashrc).  That has already been set right?
<CaptainMorgan> uhm... both Hoary and.. now Breezy hang at install... cd insert actually
<CaptainMorgan> after pressing <enter> at the installation screen...
<CaptainMorgan> guess it's not compatible..
<sethk> _jason, usually it is set in .bash_profile or in /etc/profile
<MrProper_> _jason, open up a gnome-terminal and do echo $PATH and see if /usr/bin is in the list
<MrProper_> _jason, or just set it in /etc/profile
<gn0me> _jason: Could also add a PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin in your ~/.bashrc, no?
<_jason> sethk, MrProper_  okay I am going to add a random directory to /etc/profile and see if it gets sourced.  I know it doesn't for ~/.bash_profile
<CaptainMorgan> what's the reason for an install hang ?
<_jason> gn0me, yes that would work, but why should it add it everytime.  It should just be there like /usr/bin is
<_jason> brb
<immolo> is there a supported hardware list for 5.10?
<sethk> _jason, as I said, .bash_profile is sourced _only_ for a login shell.  So of course it _isn't_ sourced for non-login shells.  .bashrc is always sourced.
<_jason> sethk, then how does /usr/bin end up in my path?
<sethk> _jason, I told you already
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<_jason> sethk, sorry I missed it, can you repeat it please?
<sethk> _jason, /etc/profile
<ryjeq> :)
<sethk> _jason, there is also /etc/bashrc
<MrProper_> _jason, use /etc/profile for global or ~/.bashrc for local
<sethk> _jason, more properly, use /etc/profile or .bash_profile for login shells, use /etc/bashrc or .bashrc for non-login shells.
<sethk> _jason, the ones in /etc control all user's variables, the ones in $HOME are (obviously) specific to one user
<_jason> okay let me try /etc/profile
<JFlash> how do i uninstall Totem from mozilla?
<JFlash> i have installed w32plugins but i still cant see video!!
<sethk> _jason, ok, but remember that is _only_ for login shells.  So don't come back and tell us it didn't work for your non-login shell
<_jason> sethk, okay I am not understanding you.  If /usr/bin ends up in my path because it is in /etc/profile, then why is it that I can't add another directory there?
<sethk> _jason, I didn't say it sends up in your path because of /etc/profile.  I said it ends up in your path because of /etc/profile for _login shells_ and /etc/bashrc for non-login shells
<pm> djm62, sorry about that dork shutdownrunner
<sethk> _jason, if you are confused about login vs non-login shells, look at man bash
<lowman> hello room
<djm62> pm: no worries...technically he was right enough
<_jason> sethk, there's no mention of 'path' in /etc/bash.bashrc or ~/.bashrc.  Is it a different file?  Thanks for taking the time to explaint his to me by the way
<sethk> _jason, I didn't say /etc/bash.bashrc, I said /etc/bashrc
<shutdownrunner> pm:well, I don't consider myself a dork. I just pointed out that it was a Polish speaking channel
<_jason> sethk, I don't have such a file
<sethk> _jason, in ubuntu, they've put a reference to /etc/bash.bashrc into /etc/profile
<sethk> _jason, so that file is effectively an extension of /etc/profile
<jhenn> i installed the kubuntu-desktop package and the sytem still boots to gnome?
<pm> nur fur polnisch?
<__filip_> when i resize my hda5 (ntfs) i dont see any changes, i right click on hda5  resize chage to that i whant it to be and hit apply, then it scannig for device and there is no change, what should i do?
<sethk> _jason, I'm checking on which files in /etc/refer to PATH
<lowman> good thing huh jhenn :P
<_jason> sethk, ok thanks.  I can only find it in /etc/profile
<HymnToLife> __filip_ > do you have ntfsresize installed ?
<__filip_> HymnToLife: Dont know, i run the live-cd.
<sethk> _jason, on my ubuntu box it is in /etc/profile
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hey, anyone know how to install just one application from dapper on breezy?
<crimsun> The_Isle_of_Mark: highly not recommended.
<_jason> sethk, right, so does that mean that I can add a directory there and expect it to be in my path when I start gnome-terminal?
<jhenn> how do i make kde my default desktop?
<shutdownrunner> The_Isle_etc: use dapper repository and install the app
<The_Isle_of_Mark> shutdownrunner, yeah not working that way
<__filip_> HymnToLife: can i install that when i am using an live-cd?
<sethk> _jason, yes, but you may not see it until you log out of gnome and back in.  But...
<HymnToLife> __filip_ > if you want to resize a ntfs, it's better to chkdsk and defrag it
<sethk> _jason, why don't you just put in in .bashrc, and .bash_profile?
<silvertear_> hello, i just installed and configured x to allow 1024x768 but gname wont let me go higher than 640x480
<__filip_> ntfsresize: how does i do that?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> crimson the app has the same requirements from the version on breezy to the verion on dapper
<lowman> jhenn: logoff then select it as your default. then login again
<HymnToLife> __filip_ > I don't think you can install it on a live CD
<crimsun> The_Isle_of_Mark: is it a C++ app?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> crimson, yep
<HymnToLife> but try chkdsk and defrag your ntfs first
<_jason> sethk, well .bash_profile I know does not work.  .bashrc I know would work.  But I don't see why it should be added to the path everytime i start gnome-terminal.  I would expect it to be there just like /usr/bin is
<_jason> sethk, but let me try /etc/profile now
<sethk> _jason, .bash_profile doesn't _not work_.  It works, but only for _login_ shells.  I'm not sure why you are having problems with that concept
<CaptainMorgan> !! http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/compal.html  says it's compatible with CL56... why is my install hanging ??
<ubotu> that's too long, CaptainMorgan
<sethk> _jason, plus, there is absolutely no reason not to put it into .bashrc.  That's what .bashrc is for
<Thorondor> hi everyone
<CaptainMorgan> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/compal.html  says it's compatible with CL56... why is my install hanging ??
<silvertear_> where should i go for fixing video resolution?
<_jason> sethk, okay thank you for your help
<gn0me> sethk: That's what I did. :-\
<sethk> _jason, so you want to put it in .bash_profile (for some strange reason) and don't get confused about the fact that you won't see it until you log all the way out of gnome, and then back in.
<Thorondor> why do i keep getting errors like this when opening files in xpdf/xfog/etc? ``Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct''
<sethk> _jason, if you say ".bash_profile doesn't work" then you are still confused about that.
<_jason> sethk, okay by no mean I mean that logging in to gnome will not source .bash_profile
<_jason> no work*
<_jason> err you know what I mean
<sethk> _jason, yes, it will.  the login shell _will_ read .bash_profile
<_jason> sethk, I am telling you.  the directory will not be in my path when I start gnome-terminal
<sethk> _jason, I just tested it on a ubuntu box to make sure I'm giving you the correct information.  It will indeed be there.
<sethk> _jason, and, it has NOTHING to do with gnome_terminal
<_jason> sethk, something must be different on my box then
<sethk> _jason, gnome_terminal is just a terminal emulation program.  gnome_terminal will run _any_ program.  You happen to be running bash in gnome_terminal.  The behavior you care about is bash, NOT gnome_terminal
<_jason> sethk, okay
<anderson_> help
<anderson_> help
<_jason> anderson_, ask a question
<sethk> _jason, I'm not just being pedantic.  You can look at gnome_terminal for the next 100 years and it won't help you, because paths have nothing to do with gnome_terminal.
<_jason> sethk, I'm just trying to simplify what I am try to do so that I can communicate it to you
<anderson_> exit
<sethk> _jason, don't simply things by making them incorrect.
<_jason> sethk, okay
<sethk> _jason, and I've understood from the beginning exactly what you are doing.
<sethk> _jason, the only thing I don't understand is why you think putting it in .bashrc will cause any sort of problem or should be avoided for any reason.
<cyphase> how can i make wget output a downloaded file to stdout?
<lowman> _jason: in the .bashrc just append ":" to the existing path info and /to/whatever/it/is/you/want/in/your/path then close the gnome-terminal and reopen and the deal is done
<Thorondor> why do i keep getting errors like this when opening files in xpdf/xfig/etc? ``Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct''
<_jason> sethk, it won't cause any problems, I know that.  It's the concept that ~/bin should be put in my path in the same manner that /usr/bin is.
<sethk> _jason, actually, that happens automatically in the .bashrc file that ubuntu puts in your directory when you install
<sethk> _jason, and that concept of yours is incorrect.
<ryjeq> to ci kutasy ;] 
<sethk> _jason, ~/bin is _not_ the same type of directory as /usr/bin
<lowman> thank goodness that I have a bin in my profile ...I needs a place for my scripts ;)~~
<CaptainMorgan> help ?
<lowman> CaptainMorgan: you drowning?
<min> hi everybody
<sethk> _jason, if you haven't changed it, the install .bash_profile (sorry, I said .bashrc a minute ago) tests for the existance of ~/bin, and adds it to the path if it exists
<lowman> hi min
<sethk> _jason, the only way that will not happen if you have changed /etc/profile to tell bash not to read .bash_profile
<lowman> sethk: why does he want that?
<sethk> lowman, he doesn't.
<asuramaki> muahhahaha....sounds like a plot to spread fear uncertainty and doubt so that certain users do not transcend the nuebosphere an reach the elite of commandline ninjas....eeevil!
<lowman> sethk: oh okay
<sethk> lowman, he believes .bash_profile isn't being used on his system.
<lowman> @)
<asuramaki> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<sethk> asuramaki, correct, in .bash_profile
<asuramaki> my private bin is full of gouda cheese though!
<lowman> well it is..trust sethk on that one
<_jason> sethk, so ~/.bash_profile needs to be sourced from /etc/profile?
<sethk> asuramaki, that's your problem.  :)
<sethk> _jason, no, there is a way to put something into /etc/profile to _stop_ sourcing of .bash_profile.  Unless you've done that, .bash_profile _will_ be sourced for a login shell
<nickrud> _jason, I found a quick guide to how those files get sourced: http://www.osxfaq.com/tips/unix-tricks/week105/monday.ws
<joachim-n> how do I remove an extension from several files?  mv *.bar * doesn't do what I hoped it would
<asuramaki> sethk: it is not a problem.  i want it that way....my family has kept a private bin of fine gouda cheese for eight generations now!
<nickrud> should be in the wiki
<min> i kicked out .dows from my hd and i've installed ubuntu 3 days ago.... have some problems now... i did some wrong things, i think..
<lowman> joachim-n: you need to mv *.bar *.foo
<min> and i am first time here...
<pm> you asshole!!!
<joachim-n> lowman, what if I don't want .foo ?
<_jason> sethk,  okay going to reboot gnome after adding to /etc/profile... thank you for your patience
<lowman> joachim-n: you replace *.foo with what you want LOL
<lowman> joachim-n: was just an example :P
<joachim-n> lowman, what I mean is that I have several files called something.backup -- I want to remove the .backup
<CaptainMorgan> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/compal.html  says it's compatible with CL56... why is my install hanging ??
<asuramaki> pm: this is not the "learn english obscenities" channel.. please refrain from using those languages here.  thank you.
<lowman> joachim-n: what you want it replaced with?
<joachim-n> with nothing
<joachim-n> eg file.html.backup -> file.html
<min> first of all i can't not open synaptic..
<yatesy> you mean you can't stop yourself opening it? :P
<pm> asuramaki, ty dupku
<lowman> joachim-n: I would mv *.html.backup *.html
<min> nope not at all..:)
<tk2> hi all - where does ubuntu keep its default bash login / welcome message
<tk2> ?
<joachim-n> right. that'll work in this case. But what if they had different stuff before the .backup?
<sethk> tk2, I'm not sure which you mean.  there is /etc/motd
<min> i can't open users and groups
<tk2> sethk: thats the one
<lowman> joachim-n: you could write a script to do all that or you would have to batch them one ext at a time ...unless someone else can enlighten me of something else...dunno :P
<joachim-n> ok thanks :)
<_jason> sethk, still not in my path after adding it to /etc/profile and rebooting
<lowman> yw :)
<pinkisntwell> I just tried to conenct to my smb share from another computer on the network and it was asking for some password, I gave it my ubuntu password and it wouldn't take it.... what password did it want?
<sethk> _jason, sounds like perhaps you are overriding the path in .bashrc
<lowman> pinkisntwell: try mapping a drive by ip to the share
<tiot> hi
<trappist> pinkisntwell: you need to set up a samba user using smbpasswd
<lowman> pinkisntwell: I had the same prob last week
<sethk> _jason, you also still have to explain why ~/bin isn't already in your path, since the standard ubuntu initialization files add it.
<pinkisntwell> lowman: ok
<sethk> _jason, the bottom line seems to be that your initialization files have been modified at some point
<pinkisntwell> lowman: thanks
<norki> does anyone else get distortion when the pcm volume is set to full? sb pci 128
<lowman> pinkisntwell: yw :)
<_jason> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6003
<pinkisntwell> lowman: but since I don't have any users set up, why was it asking for a pass?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<trappist> norki: I used to get that with ye olde sb
<trappist> pinkisntwell: if it didn't, it would be exposing the fact that the requested user didn't exist, which would be bad
<InCognItO> female 19-23 private?
<sobersabre> hello
<trappist> InCognItO: elsewhere.
<pinkisntwell> trappist: so that's why?
<norki> trappist: you fixed it with a new soundcard? :p
<sobersabre> is there an apt-gettable development metapackage  fort ubuntu ?
<trappist> norki: audigy works much better, yeah :)
<lowman> pinkisntwell: you can use smbpasswd and set it up that way..or just map a drive like this \\192.168.1.100\sharename <--that is what I did and it worked :P
<JackPalmiery> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sobersabre> I need gcc, make autotools, and glibc-dev etc. is there such ?
<trappist> lowman: if he doesn't have a samba user that's not likely to work
<norki> trappist: that's creative too tho
<InCognItO> elsewhere?|
<trappist> sobersabre: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lowman> pinkisntwell: that way I could just use my share with no password
<JackPalmiery> which one should I download
<JackPalmiery> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<trappist> norki: yeah, but totally different drivers and chipset
<lowman> jack-: ubuntu
<asuramaki> _jason: what is this needless crap here ? :PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/home/jasonr/bin"
<polpak> JackPalmiery, depends on if you want KDE or Gnome
<trappist> norki: <3 creative
<_jason> asuramaki, my path?
<trappist> asuramaki: which part of that do you consider useless
<asuramaki> _jason: you've clearly modified the default /etc/profile, and hence all bets are off....game over....thanks for playing though.
<JackPalmiery> first time user, though I know my way around somewhat on the command line.. why Gnome?
<norki> trappist: yeah they're good. but i'm considering an m-audio card for my laptop. a mate's got it, and the latency is really low and nice
<pinkisntwell> isn't that a bit... insecure?
<_jason> asuramaki, actually I haven't...
<trappist> norki: yeah but does it do hardware mixing?
<JackPalmiery> used other linux distributions, but not ubuntu or kubuntu
<h4x> yay i installed xmms with mp3 codecs and everything
<polpak> _jason, I'm pretty sure that by default /etc/profile doesn't include your users /home/bin directory
<lowman> jack-: tis just a personal choice thing..kde or gnome
<joachim-n> how can bash deny root anything?
<asuramaki> JackPalmiery: first time user, and many time troll....nice to meet you wankcheese. ;-)
<JackPalmiery> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? or gnome/KDE
<norki> trappist: er ya think so. asio
<_jason> polpak,  that's the part I've added, that's what I am working on
<polpak> joachim-n, if the hardware doesn't allow it
<trappist> joachim-n: bash doesn't
<polpak> _jason, oh, don't add it to /etc/profile
<h4x> fairwell _jason, and all the others
<h4x> peace
<joachim-n> I tried to run a shell script in /usr/share with ./script
<asuramaki> _jason: i've a fresh ubuntu install here, and you can bet my /etc/profile does not include a reference to my /home/me/bin like yours does....you, or *something* modified it.
<trappist> joachim-n: is it executable?
<_jason> asuramaki, that's the change... that's all I did.
<joachim-n> oh yeah, that might be it :)
<trappist> :)
<polpak> _jason, well change it back.
<sunshine82> how do i use perl files ive downloaded ogg2mp3 off sourceforge but i dont know where i suppose to put  it so i use it
<lowman> joachim-n: you need to chmod a+x scriptname
<JackPalmiery> any kubuntu users around?
<asuramaki> _jason: make up your mind then...you changed it or you didn't...lying to the tech support only makes them mad....especially when it is free tech support! ;-P
<trappist> sunshine82: perl perlscriptname
<sethk> polpak, look at ~/.bash_profile.  that's where the user's bin directory is included
<polpak> _jason, if you are trying to add your home directory to your path do it in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<JackPalmiery> why prefer kubuntu?
<polpak> _jason, depending on what you're trying to do
<norki> if i remove gaim, from the package manager (it'll remove some libs too) will that affect other programs?
<trappist> JackPalmiery: I prefer kubuntu because I prefer kde
<JackPalmiery> ok, let me rephrase - why prefer KDE?
<polpak> JackPalmiery, and I prefer ubuntu cause I prefer GNOME
<tiot> norki : there are'nt affect
<_jason> okay I'm just going to go read some more.  Thanks for the attention polpak asuramaki and sethk
<JackPalmiery> what 3 main things
<JackPalmiery> for example.. make KDE prefereable
<norki> tiot: thank's i'll try removing it then
<lowman> JackPalmiery:KDE is doggy drool :P```
<polpak> JackPalmiery, if you want, you can download the live CD iso's for Ubuntu and Kubuntu and see which you like better
<trappist> JackPalmiery: I find that it has at least as many features as gnome and is more easily configurable, and I like the interface better.  Try both and decide what you like.
<asuramaki> polpak: he wants ~/bin to work...but rather than just creating the directory ~/bin, and having the default ~/.bash_profile do it's job, he's gone mucking around in /etc/profile, and now he cannot get ~/bin to include in his path...
<JackPalmiery> which is simpler to use
<_jason> polpak, asuramaki I do have one question though.  How does /usr/bin get added to my path when I log into gnome.  What file controls that?
<sethk> JackPalmiery, it is entirely a matter of taste
<tiot> if it remove some librarie it's beacause they don't use lib
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: configurability, k-apps integrated, a qt-based environment if you like that.
<polpak> _jason, there are two "setup" files for bash
<JackPalmiery> hrmm..
<polpak> _jason, the first is ~/.bashrc
<lowman> qt *shivers* :P
<_jason> polpak, I understand this
<trappist> _jason: I think somewhere you're specifying a PATH from scratch instead of saying PATH=$PATH:/some/path
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: i'm a big fan of gnome and gtk, by the way. :P
<polpak> _jason, this gets configured whenever your user starts bash
<polpak> _jason, the second is ~/.bash_profile which is only run when bash is run interactively
<JackPalmiery> time to google gnome vs. kde
<polpak> _jason, i.e. you log in
<norki> er if i choose to uninstall gaim, the list reads:  "To be removed: gaim,   ubuntu desktop
<trappist> JackPalmiery: gnome is simpler to use, but that comes at the cost of flexibility
<norki> sounds dangerous
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: prepare to enter the world of flame wars. ^_^
<JackPalmiery> what sort of flexibility?
<_jason> polpak, that doesn't answer my question :P
<pinkisntwell> i'm trying to run an executable and it says "command not found". what gives?
<trappist> norki: no, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.  you won't lose anything.
<lowman> ya kde will snap in half LOL
<DShepherd> :)
<sethk> trappist, I don't know of anything that is simpler in gnome than in kde
<trappist> JackPalmiery: take this for an example.  mspaint is easier to use, but photoshop is more flexible.
<DShepherd> really lowman
<DShepherd> ?
<polpak> _jason, /etc/profile sets your default path
<JackPalmiery> but mspaint can't accomplish as much.. is that true for gnome?
<lowman> nah! DShep: don't listen to me
<_jason> polpak, that makes no sense since that would mean /home/jasonr/bin would be in my path
<polpak> trappist, that's not really an accurate metaphore
<norki> trappist: thanks
<lowman> <--town idiot :P```
<norki> they should just ship aMSN instead of gaim..
<SGF-cs|blackhaT> On Windows I have an option to search for wireless networks around me, is there anyway I can do this in Linux?
<DShepherd> :)... lowman I am way ahead of you
<trappist> JackPalmiery: well your desktop environment's job isn't to accomplish stuff, it's to let you accomplish stuff the way you like.  as far as that goes, yeah I think it's true here, though less so.
<polpak> trappist, the difference between gome and kde is not like the difference between ms paint and photoshop
<sethk> bash actually tolerates alternative names for the startup files in ~, ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile
<vulcanoo> bonsoir
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: listen to trappist. he's on the right track here. ;)
<trappist> polpak: it illustrates what I mean with an extreme example, but no it's not exactly a 1:1 comparison :)
<lowman> DShepherd: everyones way ahead of me :P```
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: in the last comment, that is.
<sethk> so any of those could be overriding the PATH (as someone said, doing PATH=whatever instead of PATH=$PATH:whatever)
<polpak> JackPalmiery, you aren't going to get a "unbiased" opinion.. It just doesn't happen
<polpak> JackPalmiery, nor are you really limited to one or the other in any way
<bassnrat> newbie on the block.... any suggestions on how to get mp3 to work on Amarok?
<JackPalmiery> hrmm.. so they both have the same capabilities then
<polpak> JackPalmiery, Why not try both and see which you prefer
<norki> bassnrat: i downloaded xmms for mp3
<LoRe> hmm... who is rotating /var/log/daemon.log?
<norki> works nicely
<trappist> JackPalmiery: not the same, but comparable
<CaptainMorgan> any other linuxes that don't take up mor ethan a cd ?
<JackPalmiery> ok
<djk_> norki: that's crap advice..
<lowman> ya bassnrat uninstall amarok and use something lite like mpg123 at the cli
<LoRe> i cannot find it in logratates configuration
* JackPalmiery scratches his head
<lowman> :P``
<procrastinator> how do I see if i've got a dhcp response from a wireless router?
<sunshine82> has anyone ever use ogg2mp3 before need so help
<norki> djk_: it's all i know, i'm newbie
<JackPalmiery> http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html
<polpak> JackPalmiery, you can have both gnome and KDE installed on the same system
<JackPalmiery> would you guys say that is accurate?
<trappist> LoRe: I think syslogd handles that
<JackPalmiery> I've never used either, but I'm not clueless either
<bassnrat> norki and lowman thank you...... merry christmas!!!!!
<JackPalmiery> I'm a developer, though on windows.. and some experience w/ coding in the shell.. no X or gui
<polpak> JackPalmiery, no... that's not really accurate
<ga^vu> hi...anybody from romania?
<ubuntu> snet.org
<JackPalmiery> ok
<lowman> JackPalmiery: nah! that is a toilet full of SUGAR :P```
<_jason> sethk, that's not whats happening, I've checked
<polpak> JackPalmiery, Again. You can either try them both, or just pick one at random. Either way you aren't "locked" in
<JackPalmiery> it was the #1 google hit
<lowman> gnome rules over kde qt tripe yak!
<JackPalmiery> for gnome vs. kde..
<polpak> JackPalmiery,  you can always switch
<ssstormy> hello, I'm having a nasty time with deps...  I built mysql, apache, and php5 from source, so synaptic dosn't know they are on my system
<lowman> not to hard to be #1 google hit
<sethk> _jason, well, according to you, /usr/bin isn't in /etc/profile, while it is for everyone else.  So I'm not sure what it is you are checking, but it can't be the right place.
<lowman> doesn't mean accurate info
<ssstormy> so it keeps asking me to add the old mysql, apache, and php5
<trappist> ssstormy: that happens when you step outside the package manager.  why would you do that?
<doron> i used declare to set my path, how can i make it perm?
<ssstormy> because I need mysql5
<_jason> sethk, when did I say /usr/bin wasn't in /etc/profile?
<mcphail> ssstormy: checkinstall is a godsend
<lowman> doron: a little perming solution :P```
<trappist> doron: add it to ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<sethk> _jason, you keep asking where /usr/bin is added to PATH, even though it's been said at least six times that it is /etc/profile
<procrastinator> sunshine82: yes?
<pm> nobody loves me :(
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: if you like windows, you'll probably like kde. it's a bit more polished, though, so you don't have to like windows just because you like kde. gnome has its own, a bit apple-ish, way of doing things, and the developers are set on making a clean, easy to use environment.
<_jason> sethk, it can't be since /home/jasnr/bin isn't in my path... explain how that gets removed?
<lowman> pm: nah! we love ya..we love to ignore ya as well :p``
<polpak> phibxr, that's not really accurate either
<sethk> _jason, so, first you say "when did I say it isn't in /etc/profile", followed by "it isn't in /etc/proflie"
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: the only way is to try them both out, as everyone is saying.
<rikai> anyone know the default live cd password?
<lowman> j/k
<sethk> _jason, you can't have it both ways
<phibxr> JackPalmiery: and preferably xfce too. :)
<polpak> rikai, there is no password on the live cd
<_jason> sethk, it's not sourced in, it's there that's just not where the path is getting set
<ssstormy> mcphail, so if i use checkinstall, synaptic will recognize the source installations?
<pm> gnome developers are set to make it as little windows-like as possbile, don't you think?
<phibxr> polpak: probably not. i've not had enough sleep lately. ;)
<sethk> _jason, ok, so now you _are_ saying /usr/bin is not added to the path in /etc/profile
<polpak> _jason, /etc/profile doesn't have to be sourced in... it gets imported automatically
<JackPalmiery> ok
<os2mac> -
<os2mac> ThinkGeek 	
<os2mac> Search 		
<os2mac> 
<os2mac> AccountAccount WishlistsWishlists HomeHome
<os2mac> | About Us | Bug Us | Fortunes | Help | Cute Baby
<_jason> sethk, exactly
<os2mac> -
<LoRe> ah, savelog is doing this in /etc/cron.weekly/sysklogd
<os2mac> Stuff for Smart Masses
<lowman> JackPalmiery: if kde was the only choice I would just use a blackbox and scrap it
<mcphail> ssstormy: yes, as long as you name them in a similar fashion to the ubuntu versions
<norki> what's the nicest media player?
<sethk> _jason, however, that is not the case.
<k31th> What do you guys use for backup ?
<os2mac> sorry didn't mean to do that...
<pm> norki, kaffeine, amarok :)
<trappist> norki: matter of opinion
<sethk> _jason, it cannot be true that everyone else adds something to the path in /etc/profile, and it is there, but you add it, and it isn't there.
<norki> can i get codecs from the repositories?
<norki> or do i use that automatix thingy?
<pm> amarok rules!
<sethk> _jason, you did notice, I assume, that some of the PATH statements in /etc/profile are within if/then/else constructs
<apokryphos> norki: depends on what codecs you're looking for
<lowman> amarok bites *snickers*
<norki> all of them of course
<norki> :p
<lowman> but glad you like it
<apokryphos> norki: there shouldn't be any need to ever use automatix
<_jason> polpak, sethk then why isn't /home/jasonr/bin in my path.  Sorry but if /usr/bin is getting added from /etc/profile then /home/jasonr/bin should be in my path as well
<lowman> :)
<phibxr> norki: "sudo apt-get quodlibet". someone suggested it here earlier tonight, and it's beautiful. it's like rhythmbox, but the way i like it. ;D
<ssstormy> mcphail, ok awsome.  Do I have to run it before I install?
<apokryphos> !tell norki about restricted
<_jason> sethk, it's if else, one of them is getting called and I modified both
<sunshine82> procasrinator could u please explain to me how i can get it to work
<os2mac> recently did Dapper updates... now getting SIGSEGV error when attempting to get updates with Adept....
<sethk> _jason, as long as you insist that what is happening is not happening, you'll never solve your problem.
<MrProper_> _jason, what does echo $PATH show?
<ga^vu> beginners question...how can I listen to mp3 on ubuntu? :d
<_jason> MrProper_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6003
<lowman> MrProper_: shows your PATH
<apokryphos> !tell ga^vu about mp3
<sethk> _jason, perhaps if you put your /etc/profile on a postbot we can see what's going on
<mcphail> ssstormy: no. Just substitute sudo checkinstall for sudo make install
<_jason> sethk, I did that, you must have missed it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6003
<ga^vu> thanks
<norki> apokryphos: thanks
<sunshine82> procrasinator could u please explain to me how i can get it to work
<sethk> _jason, the right edge of the statements are cut off.  that isn't terribly useful
<GoRoDeK> anyone got problems with dapper/vlc and knows any workaround? (libdbus-1-1 (>= 0.50))
<ssstormy> mcphail, awsome.  Thanks!
<sunshine82> procrasinator ive downlloaded into my home folder
<_jason> sethk, scroll?
<JackPalmiery> ouch, linus spoke pretty harshly of gnome
<JackPalmiery> yeash
* apokryphos nods :P
<JackPalmiery> doing some google research
<ssstormy> oh one more question.  When I try to remove phpmyadmin, it fails because it can't find db_get
<sethk> _jason, no, the post bot site doesn't scroll
<polpak> _jason, did you log out and log in again after you made the change to /etc/profile?
<apokryphos> JackPalmiery: he's a kde man :)
<sethk> _jason, but notice you are doing PATH= instead of export PATH=
<_jason> polpak, I rebooted
<norki> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> well, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<_jason> sethk, look at the bottom
<norki> O.o
<sethk> the path is exported below, it looks like
<polpak> JackPalmiery, linus speaks harshly about a lot of things
<polpak> JackPalmiery, it doens't make him accurate. Just opinionated
<sethk> _jason notice, however, that before PATH is exported, /etc/bash.bashrc is sourced
<_jason> sethk, I'll post that one sec
<norki> so d'you reccomend i just get the FreeFormats?
<MrProper_> _jason, type echo PATH=$PATH:/home/jason/bin >> ~/.bashrc
<lowman> JackPalmiery: you know opinions are like (_o_)'s everyones got one :P``
<MrProper_> _jason, then echo export PATH >> ~/.bashrc
<sethk> _jason, there must be a .profile or similar file in your $HOME directory
<MrProper_> _jason, then relog in
<_jason> MrProper_, I know that will work.  I want to understand why this does not work
<MrProper_> _jason, why what doesnt work?
<sethk> MrProper_, this whole thing is about the fact that for some reason he doesn't want to do it in .bashrc
<JackPalmiery> yeah, true
<JackPalmiery> which is easier on the cpu
<_jason> MrProper_, adding it in /etc/profile
<lowman> <--is an overly opinionated (_o_) ...ahem! *snickers*
<JackPalmiery> say if you are running on a PIII w/ 256 megs of RAM
<polpak> JackPalmiery, Neither xfce is the least resource intensive
<rikai> polpak, so, how do i ssh to a livecd?
<asuramaki> _jason: PATH for interactive login shells seems to be influenced by the file /etc/login.defs and not /etc/profile and this is why what you've added to /etc/profile is not working for you.
<MrProper_> _jason, so in you /etc/profile the path that you have added in there does not work?
<rikai> polpak, since it asks for a login pass, and just pressing enter doesnt work.
<MrProper_> _jason, have you tried source /etc/profile after editing /etc/profile
<polpak> rikai, you don't.. Not unless you apt-get installed sshd after booting from the CD
<_jason> MrProper_, of course that will work
<JackPalmiery> ok
<polpak> rikai, ubuntu doesn't install the ssh daemon by default
<rikai> polpak, i did an apt-get of openssh-server...
<_jason> asuramaki, I think you've figured it out.  thanks!
<asuramaki> _jason: for example, when I do: echo $PATH on my fresh ubunut install the order of the path directories matches the ENV_PATH in /etc/login.defs, and not the PATH directives in /etc/profile
<polpak> JackPalmiery, there is no easy answers here. You either have an opinion, or you don't. If you don't have one I suggest you try them both until you get one ;p
<asuramaki> s/ubunut/windows
<MrProper_> _jason, i really dont see what your problem is with adding /home/jason/bin to your ~/.bashrc because setting it in /etc/profile will set a path to a */bin directory they dont have access to
<Eleaf> ahh
<asuramaki> hahaha, j/k s/ubunut/ubuntu
<_jason> sethk, MrProper_ , thanks you too :)
<Eleaf> my computer keeps freezing!
<Eleaf> hard freeze
<procrastinator> I can see eth0 (wireless device) in ifconfig and iwconfig, but ifup eth0 returns "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<procrastinator> why?
<Eleaf> I can't restart xorg or anything
<Eleaf> I have to pull the plug
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> it's happend 3 times in the last 5 hours
<Eleaf> it's very weird!
<_jason> MrProper_, no i wanted to add it to ~/.bash_profile originally
<Eleaf> is there anywhere i can see the errors?
<Eleaf> I'm not seeeing anything in syslog
<Eleaf> help!
<MrProper_> _jason, why bother with bash_profile, .bashrc is much more powerful
<lowman> well pitter patter gotta scatter ciao all
<mcphail> Eleaf: is this hoary or breezy?
<asuramaki> _jason: you have much to learn about the differences between non-login, and interactive login shells young jedi ;-P
<_jason> MrProper_, because it gets sourced everytime
<Eleaf> breezy mcphail
<MrProper_> _jason, .bashrc gets run every time you open a terminal/shell with that user
<Eleaf> mcjerry, it does it at the weirdest times, when there is barely any load
<Eleaf> it's never done this before
<MrProper_> _jason, you want it to check for updates on an existing shell?
<mcphail> Eleaf: this happened to me in hoary, but not breezy. It seemed to be a problem with the ATI drivers, but i'm not entirely sure.
<Eleaf> mcphail, *
<procrastinator> I can see eth0 (wireless device) in ifconfig and iwconfig, but ifup eth0 returns "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0." -- why?
<sethk> asuramaki, you mean he had never rebooted?
<Eleaf> I'm using a savage card
<_jason> sethk, no, the path is set in /etc/login.defs
<beruic> Where do I have to go with issues on Evolution?
<sethk> _jason, that's only used to set up the initialization files.
<_jason> sethk, I don't know, all I know is it sets the path
<mcphail> Eleaf: I never got to the bottom of it, I'm afraid. As you say, nothing turned up in syslog.
<procrastinator> sunshine82: didn't see what you wrote at first, you spelled my name incorrectly
<Eleaf> mcphail, my system is very stable, but for some reason it just suddenly did this...
<Eleaf> oh well...
<procrastinator> sunshine82: copy it into somewhere in your $PATH, like /usr/bin
<mcphail> Eleaf: ndiswrapper?
<Eleaf> what about it?
<vmq> hola
<mcphail> Eleaf: are you using it? it was my other potential culprit
<beruic> Where do I have to go with issues on Evolution?
#ubuntu 2005-12-27
<Eleaf> mcjerry, no i don't believe so
* gnomefreak doesnt use evolution too many issues
<mcphail> Eleaf: have you checked your RAM?
<Eleaf> mcphail, it should be fine..
<Eleaf> mcjerry, I think it's the video card
<JFlash> is there some optional icon in gnome that shows me if network data is coming in and out?  just like the one you have in windows , with the 2 blinking monitors?
<mcphail> Eleaf: should, or is?
<Eleaf> mcjerry, I have a lot of segmentation faults whenever I run the card in 16 bit mode (direct 3d rendering)
<Eleaf> mcphail, !!!
<JFlash> my connection is pretty unstable so i sometime dont have  a clue if data is comming in at all or not
<Eleaf> it keeps saying mcjerry lol
<sunshine82> procrasinator im officall doin somethin wron i cant get the folder to move how do i typr it
<mcphail> JFlash: there is a gnome panel applet
<Eleaf> I'm pretty sure it only happens in blender too
<Eleaf> lol
<mcphail> Eleaf: sounds like trouble
<Eleaf> why?
<QRZ> Eleaf:  It might be worth testing your memory.  If you have bad memory, that can cause it.  Also, try reseating your memory and all cards, peripheral connectors, etc.  Hard lockups are often hardware related.
<Eleaf> ok
<Decarabia> has s.b. an idear how i can make my php read my cookies ?
<Eleaf> QRZ, the lockups happen rare enough that I don't really have to worry about it...  Only very rarely and they always happen when I'm not doing anything important lol
<funkyHat> how can I set up
<sunshine82> procrasinator how do i do that path thin
<funkyHat> oops, didn't mean to press enter haha
<funkyHat> how can I set up passwordless ssh for more than one remote host (actually more than one username on the same remote host)
<QRZ> Eleaf:  Yeah but I bet it's enough of a pain in the ass that you'd like to get to the bottom of it, huh!
<crimsun> funkyHat: ssh-agent+keychain
<QRZ> Eleaf:  Are you overclocking?
<Eleaf> QRZ =p
<Eleaf> QRZ not at the moment, although i sometimes do
<Eleaf> I'm getting a new motherboard, processor, video card etc anyways soon.  But this is a great machine =p
<QRZ> Eleaf:  As I'm sure you're aware, overclocking is somewhat of an art (actually more of a balancing act)!
<Decarabia> has s.b. an idear how i can make php read my cookies ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hey all, quick question how do I enable the desktop icons?
<sunshine82> procrasinator do i use mv
<Eleaf> QRZ, yeee, I can't overclock very far because my motherboard can only change the fsb
<Eleaf> so I can only gain like 80 mhz QRZ!
<QRZ> Eleaf:  Anyway, good luck with it.  I'd run some RAM tests though.
<Eleaf> I have a 900 mhz processor, it's fun
<ssstormy> hmm... I'm using checkinstall, but php5 modifies the configuration file of apache, so it won't let me install php5 as a .deb... " trying to overwrite `/usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf', which is also in package apache2
<ssstormy> "
<QRZ> Eleaf:  Probably not worth overclocking then :-)
<_jason> The_Isle_of_Mark, system tools -> gconf editor: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<Eleaf> QRZ, ok, should i use the memtest kernel at boot?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> _jason, thanks :)
<ssstormy> how would I force the install?
<Eleaf> QRZ, I do notice some extra performance though!
<sobersabre> trappist: thanks!
<funkyHat> crimsun, I'm not using ssh-agent at the moment (with passwordless ssh only to one remote account)
<MrProper_> does anyone know of a similar app to amarok for gnome?
<jon_> does anyone know how I can take a screenshot using XFCE?
<mcphail> ssstormy: i'm sure there are force options to dpkg. the man page will tell you
<QRZ> Eleaf:  That or memtest86  --> http://www.memtest86.com/
<ssstormy> mcphail, I've tried following the man stuff, but I can't figure it out
<ssstormy> it seems simiple enough
<bimberi> The_Isle_of_Mark: Configuration Editor -> /apps/nautilus/desltop
<sethk> funkyHat, I do it with an authorized_hosts file in the .ssh directory
<sethk> funkyHat, the file is a bit misnamed, it actually specifies user@host combinations
<ssstormy> and I get the force options in fine, but no matter which part I read I can't figure out where the regular dpkg package declarations go
<eegore_> I just installed ubuntu 64 on my system, is there a menu item that installs the NVidia driver somewhere?
<Decarabia> does somebody know how to handle $_COOKIES ?
<bimberi> funkyHat: i use ssh-copy-id (but hadn't heard of ssh-agent)
<phrizer> mm cookies.
<mcphail> ssstormy: dpkg -i --force-all foo.deb?
<funkyHat> bimberi or sethk, can you talk me through adding another host to my authorised_hosts please? :)
<Decarabia> so phrizer do you know some about it ?
<mcphail> Decarabia: yes, but this is the wrong channel
<sethk> funkyHat, you just add a line to the file
<Decarabia> mcphail so which one is the right ?
<sethk> funkyHat, you need to have the key, of course
<ssstormy> mcphail, how frustrating... I was experimenting for 30min last night
<jon_> anyone know how to take a screenshot using xfce?
<ssstormy> trying to figure it out
<funkyHat> sethk, ok, so I generate the key on the remote host, and then copy it across and put it in the local authourised_hosts?
<sethk> funkyHat, right.
<bimberi> funkyHat: on the machine i want to connect from, i issue "ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@host_i_want_to_connect_to"
<Decarabia> does somebody know how to handle $_COOKIES ?
<mcphail> Decarabia: use $_COOKIE['variablename'] 
<dfgas> just wondering, what all extra does the dvd have on it?
<Decarabia> mcphail well i know
<mcphail> Decarabia: but this is not on /topic
<funkyHat> bimberi, is dsa better than rsa?
<dfgas> of is there a list somewhere?
<Decarabia> mcphail but if a make a echo it aint workin
<Decarabia> mcphail so where should i go with this question ?
<funkyHat> :)
<bimberi> funkyHat: that's my impression, but i wouldn't be able to link you to anything authoritative :)
<funkyHat> bimberi, heh, ok then :)
<jvai> hey uall, what is this "ssh-********" file i see in the tmp folder? everytyme i take my box to work, & connect evolution/printr, @ the end of day this file is there, in the tmp foldr
<norki> why doesn't apps like aMSN have antialiased fonts ?
<mcphail> Decarabia: ##php
<ispiked> how do I figure out what device my flashdrive is?
<Decarabia> mcphail thx
<Comrade_Vladimir> why does fire fox some times just spontaniously flick off once and a while?
<sethk> either look on the desktop if it is automounted (or type mount with no arguments), or, if it isn't, do dmesg
<dfgas> ispiked: usually something like sda
<sethk> ispiked, should show in the last two or three lines of dmesg
<eegore_> nick eegore64
<JaZy84> okay guys i've followed the wiki on ubuntu for adding ibm java but when enever i start an browser (firefox/ephaniy) the thing crashes when trying to load the java any ideas
<jvai> i hope i'm not getting ssh'd into this box
<bimberi> funkyHat: btw, my method works with the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file for user@host_i_want_to_connect_to
<mcphail> norki: i don't know that app, but some apps use old widget sets (such as GTK1) which don't have antialiasing
<meuserj|work> jvai, that is just a file that the ssh-agent creates, ssh-agent is started by default in gnome
<JaZy84> java version "1.5.0"
<JaZy84> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build pxi32dev-20051104)
<JaZy84> IBM J9 VM (build 2.3, J2RE 1.5.0 IBM J9 2.3 Linux x86-32 j9vmxi3223-20051103 (JIT enabled)
<cyphase> is there a separate program that does what the Show Desktop Button does?
<JaZy84> on java -version
<ssstormy> mcphail, what about when the package I'm building replaces several interlocking older packages?
<jvai> *whew* ok thnx menserj
<ssstormy> like mysql; there is a -client  , -server , and -common
<ssstormy> package
<mcphail> jvai: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh will show you any access
<_jason> JaZy84, where is the wiki with ibm java?
<ispiked> now to figure out what filetype...
<sobersabre> guys.. skype q.
<sobersabre> the windows skype allows ring to use different device than call.
<sobersabre> I don't see this enabled ... is there a way to enable it on linux skype ?
<JaZy84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IBMJava?highlight=%28java%29
<_jason> JaZy84, thanks
<Comrade_Vladimir> why does fire fox some times just spontaniously flick off once and a while?
<mcphail> ssstormy: does the mysql source package automatically create a client and a server?
<_jason> JaZy84, did you remove any other java you had installed as a plugin for firefox?
<JaZy84> i did remove the other libjava..so  that was there
<JaZy84> but other then that now
<cyphase> is there a separate program that does what the Show Desktop Button does?
<JaZy84> no*
<ssstormy> mcphail, yeah it provides all of it
<mcphail> sobersabre: what do you mean ring/call
<ispiked> how can I figure out what type of filesystem something is mounted as?
<Grogoreo> hi
<mcphail> ssstormy: does the makefile provide different install targets?
<funkyHat> bimberi, sethk, cheers, it works great :)
<sethk> funkyHat, great
<jvai> mcphail, wouldnt system log show it too?
<JaZy84> that ibm 1.5 java i got dosn' have libjavaplugin_ojigcc3.so that file as said on wiki it does have libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ssstormy> mcphail, you mean like make server or make client?
<sethk> funkyHat, saves a lot of typing, plus you can now disable passwords and protect yourself from a password attack
<JaZy84> and libjavaplugin_ojigtk2.so
<sobersabre> mcphail: the rrrring rrrring rrrring can go into one sound card, and the talk, the callers voice into another on windows.
<mcphail> jvai: i don't think so, but i'm not sure
<sorush20> anyone here know about the website that allowes you to downlaod 7000 fonts in one folder compressed?
<Grogoreo> I'm running windows atm because I can't get to my linux partiton from Windows taking over the MBR, how can I get back grub easily? I can mount my linux drive from windows, so is there an easy way?
<Comrade_Vladimir> cmon why does fire fox some times just spontaniously flick off once and a while? answer me!
<mcphail> ssstormy: yes
<sobersabre> there is such option in tools->options, but it is greyed out.
<_jason> JaZy84, you just made one symlink in your plugins folder though right?
<bimberi> funkyHat: great! :)
<sobersabre> mcphail: got me ?
<ssstormy> mcphail, good idea.  I'm not sure right now, but I'll take a look
<JaZy84> yes
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimir, see if the virtual frame buffer device is enabled in xorg.conf
<polpak> Comrade_Vladimir, I believe the reason no one is answering your question is due to the fact that no one else has any experience with that issue
<mcphail> sobersabre: check out skype_dsp_hijacker. I think that seveas has put a .deb on his repo
<Comrade_Vladimir> sethk how?!
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimir, edit the file, read it.
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok what file
<bimberi> Grogoreo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimi1, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Comrade_Vladimi1> ill use gaim now
<Grogoreo> bimberi: thanks
<JaZy84> yeah only one sym link and it's the libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<flodine> is there a xinitrc file for ubuntu
<_jason> JaZy84, try to rename it to libjavaplugin_ojigcc3.so i guess
<bimberi> Grogoreo: np :)
<Comrade_Vladimi1> sethk ok im not as linux smart as u seem to think i am elaborate for me plz...
<JaZy84> alright
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimi1, which editor do you like to use?
<bimberi> flodine: on my box "locate xinitrc" gives /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Comrade_Vladimi1> im still here
<hasse> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mcphail> sobersabre: http://195.38.3.142:6502/skype/
<Comrade_Vladimi1> say it again
<jvai> i've been googling gnomemeeting/gaim compatability for the longest today
<flodine> bimberi can i edit it to start a program on boot
<Comrade_Vladimi1>  sethk i dunno which i use just give it im one
<jvai> i cant accept the girl's invite to yahoo webcam
<sobersabre> mcphail: thanks, I am currently using this one. but this is not what I was talking about
<Eleaf> I'm thinking of upgrading to a Sempron 64, will it not run programs compiled on a 32 bit machine? =P
<Eleaf> ^^
<bimberi> flodine: on boot?  you could add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh - i guess xinitrc is for when X starts up
<hasse> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<sobersabre> Eleaf: if you setup 32 environment.
<apache_am> I need some help
<sobersabre> i mean 32 bit
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimi1, I suppose nano is the easiest.  so in a terminal window, first, back up the file you are about to edit.  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~
<mcphail> sobersabre: sorry, then i've misunderstood
<Comrade_Vladimi1> cd u maen
<Eleaf> sobersabre, what do you mean?
<sobersabre> mcphail: 1 card for the rrrrrrrrrring.
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimi1, then   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apache_am> I need a driver SIS 661FX
<sethk> Comrade_Vladimi1, just read the file, don't save it or anything, yet
<the_mr_bong_show> may i ask a question about the cmos battery
<sobersabre> another card for the microphone and the call speakers. ( the conversation. )
<zarathaz> are there any good channels with people in any of the other servers on xchat
<Comrade_Vladimi1> can we take this to a diff channel sethk?
<sobersabre> ok, thanks all.. I think this option is disabled by default
<mcphail> sobersabre: the skype sound architecture is very primitive
<definity1> where can i download more applets for the tool bar?????????
<flodine> bimberi that bootmisc looks crazy where do i put it top or bottom
<sobersabre> mcphail: the skype has bad linux support. it has a normal sound architecture: NONE. it relies on OSS technology.
<bimberi> flodine: at the bottom
<sobersabre> and  on the underlying system.
<bimberi> flodine: but above ": exit 0" :)
<sobersabre> and it is buggy.
<the_mr_bong_show> will the pc run if i take the cmos battery out
<flodine> bimberi i just want to add xset fp to start my font
<funkyHat> sobersabre, unfortunately Gizmo is _worse_
<sobersabre> I know no Gizmos... I've heard of gremlins though...
<apache_am> SIS661fx where can i found a driver ????
<Comrade_Vladimi1> sethk?
<sobersabre> ok... bye all
<apache_am> bye
<apache_am> SIS661fx where can i found a driver ????
<bimberi> flodine: in ~/.bashrc there is a section that begins with a comment like "# If this is an xterm ...", you could try adding your xset command in there
<Comrade_Vladimi1> why did u stop in the middle of the conversation sethk?
<apache_am> SIS661fx where can i found a driver ????
<apache_am> Please ...
<flodine> bimberi aterm
<JackPalmiery> been reading up on gnome vs. kde
<Viper550> Hello!
<Comrade_Vladimi1> hi!
<JackPalmiery> it seems people point out the lack of integration and standards w/ gnome
<JackPalmiery> but few complaints about kde
<Viper550> Yeah, maybe that's why Linux Torvalds recomends it now!
<bimberi> flodine: what does "echo $TERM" output when you're in your terminal?
<apache_am> SIS661fx where can i found a driver ????
<JackPalmiery> what advantage does gnome have? can't find much about that
<funkyHat> JackPalmiery, if you're used to windows, then KDE will be nice and familiar (that's actually the same thing that put me off)
<funkyHat> JackPalmiery, speed...
<JackPalmiery> speed is good.. kde needs more power huh
<Comrade_Vladimi1> linus torvalds ass
<funkyHat> JackPalmiery, Also not all would say that KDE's integration is a good thing
<funkyHat> I personally don't like the fact that Konqueror is EVERYTHING at all
* apokryphos finds the recent kde is like windoze criticism curious
<apokryphos> is it the blue? I think so :)
<JackPalmiery> it sounds like the integration is optional.. no need to use it
<JackPalmiery> i find that curious too
<Viper550> So, you think Dapper is coming slong nicely? Also, Konqueror is much better at file manager/web browser than IE!
<flodine> bimberi not sure how do i find out
<JackPalmiery> consistency can be good in the right places
<apokryphos> funkyHat: it isn't *everything*, but that issue is being addressed, primarily in kde 4
<funkyHat> apokryphos, it's not that it looks like windows so much that it _feels_ like windows
<Foodcoman> apokryphos: =)
<bimberi> flodine: open a terminal and type   echo $TERM
<apokryphos> funkyHat: again, I have no idea where that comes from. Is it the blue?
<JackPalmiery> what is wrong about the feel
<Comrade_Vladimi1> what does windows feel like fuzzy?
<JackPalmiery> particulars
<funkyHat> apokryphos, I am aware of that ;) but it's more of the DE than IE is in windows!
<Comrade_Vladimi1> glassy?
<apokryphos> oO
<funkyHat> Comrade_Vladimi1, glassy is look not feel
<flodine> bimberi rxvt
<Thorondor> why do i keep getting errors like this when opening files in xpdf/xfig/etc? ``Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct''
<apokryphos> it must be the single panel by default, that's it!
<JackPalmiery> it looks like lots of vendors are pushing towards gnome
<apokryphos> looks the opposite
<funkyHat> I mean the way things work... I suppose it could be a lot to do with my over-eagerness to use the command line, which KDE at the moment is more discouraging of than gnome (I didn't say it is _very_ discouraging, just _more_)
<bimberi> flodine: then that should be OK because the code in .bashrc says "case "$TERM" in xterm*|rxvt*)"
<Viper550> But, that's what Kubuntu is for
<JackPalmiery> really? who is making kde default?
<JaZy84> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<apokryphos> funkyHat: any examples?
<JackPalmiery> Novell kind of backtracked.. but not really.. KDE will be optional, rather than the default
<techrush> hi guys
<funkyHat> apokryphos, No, that was an observation I only just made
<funkyHat> about myself
<JackPalmiery> sun appears in the gnome camp
* apokryphos invites JackPalmiery and funkyHat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<apache_am> Whos better? Gnome or KDE? i'm novice with linux
<Thorondor> gnome is easier
<flodine> bimberiall i want is to set my font with xset for aterm on start
<apache_am> i just use windows
<Thorondor> KDE has more functions
<funkyHat> Thorondor, -offtopic ;)
<MaFiaBoY> apache_am > XFCE :)
<cmatheson> flodine: you can set your fonts in ~/.Xdefaults
<JackPalmiery> mafiaboy - do you post on \.
<Hoxzer> now now, guys
<bimberi> flodine: i think this will work, there might be better ways but i don't know them sorry
<apache_am> the interface of KDE is like windows interface ? or similar ?
<JackPalmiery> i think i've seen the name
<Hoxzer> how do I allow wine to use internet?
<MaFiaBoY> hey
<apache_am> What is XFCE ? mafiaBoy ?
<apokryphos> !xfce
<ubotu> methinks xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<MaFiaBoY> wrong nick :p
<flodine> theres got to be a way to set my .font folder on startup
<Viper550> If you really want a Windows like interface, try FVWM 95 or IceWM
<HymnToLife> apache_am > another display manager, like gnome or KDE
<JackPalmiery> from a developer perspective does gnome offer anything KDE doesn't?
<HymnToLife> but I suggest to try them all and see the one you like most
<apache_am> ok
<Viper550> Window Manager, display manager is your login screen, GDM
<jldugger> i just bought a new LCD panel to replace my old crt; what do i need to debconf to get the higher resolutions?
<apokryphos> JackPalmiery: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue discussion
<HymnToLife> yeah, sorry :p
<flodine> bimberi thxs  for the help
<mcphail> JackPalmiery: a decent C API
<bimberi> flodine: np :)
<JackPalmiery> I'll look into that.. been coding in java lately.. swing sucks
<JackPalmiery> an example of where consistancy can be bad
<bimberi> jldugger: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jldugger> bimberi, thanks. you know why dpkg isnt using my GNOME interface?
<Hoxzer> somebody here uses wine?
<bimberi> jldugger: no sorry :|
<JamesPlusPlus> JackPalmiery: Swing isn't that bad ;)
<jldugger> bimberi, it's cool. just thought i'd ask.
<bimberi> jldugger: i wonder if it's a switch to the dpkg command? *has a look*
<grogoreo> hi
<the_mr_bong_show> will the pc run if i take the cmos battery out
<Viper550> I've really been doin stuff to my Breezy, changed display manager to KDM, got KDE 3.5, patched ClearLooks with Cairo support, and E17 from scratch!
<jldugger> bimberi, there's probably a apt or dpkg conf file somewhere im missing.
<ispiked> how do I load the windows drivers for ndiswrapper if all I've done is load the kernel module (not compiled it)?
<grogoreo> it seems I can't mount two of my linux partitions (though I can mount my windows one), so is there any tests I can do, to make sure they're ok?
<JamesPlusPlus> When I try to compile Gaim, I'm getting this automake error: path/to/dir/Makefile.am: not supported: source file '/lib/srcfile.c' is in subdirectory
<JamesPlusPlus> What could I be doing wrong?
<apache_am> Where can i found SIS661FX driver ?
<apache_am> Someone Know
<apache_am> ?
<grogoreo> apache_am, http://display-and-video.free-driver-download.com/SiS/12027/SiS-SiS661FX-SiSM661FX-Graphics-Driver-3.56.html
<bimberi> jldugger: found it - "sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf" and set the interface to Gnome :)
<jldugger> heh
<jldugger> debconf debconf'
<jldugger> heh
<bimberi> :)
<grogoreo> apache_am, crap, sorry that's for windows
<JamesPlusPlus> apache_am: I suggest google ;d
<apache_am> I was looking for
<JackPalmiery> hrmm.. for windows
<apache_am> but i hust found for windows
<apache_am> just
<jldugger> bimberi, thanks a ton
<bimberi> jldugger: np :)
<grogoreo> apache_am, http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_16.htm
<JackPalmiery> hrmm.. there is also a kubuntu channel
<jldugger> you know, ive never had the update tools ask me any questions. i wonder if it sets the priority to critical or none or something wierd
<grogoreo> could someone tell me the command for a badblock check?
<Viper550> Is there an IRc channel for Ubuntu Art?
<pl_ice> hey, guys i got problem with wine :/
<pl_ice> badblocks
<apache_am> How can i check my kernel ?
<pl_ice> check? ...
<iandefor> check your kernel for what?
<apache_am> the version
<pl_ice> hey i need a hand with wine ...pls
<pl_ice> cat /proc/version
<pl_ice> anyone burns dvd's ?
<iandefor> apache_am: you can check your kernel with uname -r
<DewDude> ok, here's my thing...i finally got gstreamer working with ALL my formats...but..it seems to like to make my system a tad sluggish...you can see it on visualizations and such..the mouse cursor shows it too...it goes away once i close anything using gstramer...any ideas?
<iandefor> as well
<DewDude> or should i just remove it entirely and build fresh from source
<iandefor> DewDude: I would rebuild
<DewDude> ok
<DewDude> the original install came from ubuntu repositories
<iandefor> ah
<DewDude> and it acted the same out of box
<DewDude> i hacked monkeys audio into it
<iandefor> okay
<DewDude> it plays ALL my formats..it just
<DewDude> lags my box
<iandefor> yeah
<bluefox83> hey, how do you guys have xchat 2.6.0 in your repositories already?
<DewDude> and doing my monkeys thing broke something else
<DewDude> cuz i can't install beep-media plugins
<DewDude> at least musepack
<Viper550> Is there an Ubuntu Art channel?
<iandefor> weird
<DewDude> rather than trying to fix the dependencies...i'm just gonna try to build libmpcdec and bmp-musepack
<Tyler7039> who can i ask for help?
<Tyler7039> i just need to know how to execute a .run file
<the_mr_bong_show> will the pc run if i take the cmos battery out
<Tyler7039> brand new to linux
<Viper550> ./something.run
<bluefox83> sh fjfjsdfkjsdfkjsdkj.run
<bluefox83> or that
<Tyler7039> just ./ ?
<DewDude> odd
<iandefor> hmm?
<Tyler7039> so its 'sh filename.run'?
<DewDude> the musepack plugin is insalling from adept now
<iandefor> fancy that
<DewDude> it wasn't earlier
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> i know why
<DewDude> cuz i manually built libmpcdec
* DewDude thinks
<DewDude> ok
<iandefor> okay
<DewDude> it's gstreamer i broke
<Viper550> ./ means to run a shell script or application
<iandefor> good deal
<Viper550> What do you think the next Ubuntu color will be?
<ElBarono> chartreuse
<JamesPlusPlus> How could I get the latest version of automake?
<JamesPlusPlus> I used apt-get and it got me 1.4
<ElBarono> James: why do you need the latest version?
<ElBarono> have there been monumental changes in automake since 1.4?
<JamesPlusPlus> ElBarono: it's giving me crazy errors
<wastrel> hello my darling dearies.  how do i get streaming video to work?
<JamesPlusPlus> And after consulting google, it could be an automake problem
<ElBarono> hmm
<mcphail> JamesPlusPlus: automake1.9 seems to be in the repos
<JamesPlusPlus> from earlier: When I try to compile Gaim, I'm getting this automake error: path/to/dir/Makefile.am: not supported: source file '/lib/srcfile.c' is in subdirectory
<JamesPlusPlus> mcphail: is there a way to specifically get that?
<bluefox83> hey, how come your xchat2.6.0 is b0rked?
<JamesPlusPlus> I just did the apt-get like 30min ago
<ElBarono> automake is for developers
<JamesPlusPlus> ElBarono: yes...
<ElBarono> there is no reason for a user to ever need automake
<mcphail> JamesPlusPlus: i suppose sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<ElBarono> wtf..
<JamesPlusPlus> mcphail: k, lemme try that
<the_mr_bong_show> will the pc run if i take the cmos battery out
<bluefox83> uh, not till you put it back in O.o
<JamesPlusPlus> mcphail: awesome, seems to be working
<JamesPlusPlus> Thanks
<the_mr_bong_show> ts just i get cmos checksum bad f1 f2 sorta thing
<wastrel> hi how do i get streaming video working in firefox?
<mcphail> JamesPlusPlus: np
<corvax> in firefox?
<corvax> you mean mediaplayer connectivity
<wastrel> ok
<wastrel> sometimes it wants to play in the firefox window
<corvax> thats why i use anyway
<corvax> plus the mplayer plugin
<JamesPlusPlus> ElBarono: what about users who are compiling Gaim, for example?
<NewIRC> someone have firefox 1.5 installed in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Viper550>  I do!
<iandefor> as do I
<korhalf> I'm Spartacus
<ElBarono> James: end users should never need automake, even if they are compiling things
<NewIRC> rpm ?
<korhalf> !rpm
<ubotu> I heard rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<NewIRC> 1alien
<NewIRC> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<JamesPlusPlus> ElBarono: It seems I do right now - also, as a CS major I do smaller dev stuff, so eventually I'll probably start using it
<wastrel> i'm installing mozilla-mplayer 100%
<ElBarono> the GAIM developers should not have made it so that end users compiling GAIM need automake
<korhalf> Autotools for linux is bad
<korhalf> im sorry
<kemik> argh
<ElBarono> you should need two things to compile something
<korhalf> There isn't a very well designed IDE around.
<pl_ice> amy one ripps dvd's?
<kemik> why does eclipse depend on java-common ?
<ElBarono> make and a compiler
<kemik> i got the sun j2sdk1.50
<kemik> ElBarono:  "build-essentials" got all the tools and more needed to compile stuff
<mcphail> korhalf: autotools are horrible, but useful
<ElBarono> ITYM 'build-essential'.
<korhalf> mcphail, i guess
<ElBarono> and build-essential does not have autotools
<korhalf> mcphail, i shoudl shutup before i piss off those linux zealots that believe vim + gcc is the way to go
<ElBarono> or automake
<ElBarono> or autoconf
<Viper550> http://img464.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dapperproposal25fo.jpg These are my new Dapper Design Proposals
<mcphail> korhalf: it's nice to compile and run the same apps on ubuntu and windows/cygwin
<wastrel> mozilla-mplayer works super good happy
<mcphail> korhalf: a lot of homemade makefiles don't work as well
<ElBarono> automake is a developer tool.  there is no excuse for forcing end users to have automake in order to compile your package
* DewDude giggles
<DewDude> hehehe
<wastrel> bye
<DewDude> it's finally all working
<the_mr_bong_show> will my pc start up without my cmos battery
<DewDude> yeah
<mcphail> ElBarono: sometimes end-users like to grab the bleeding edge from cvs
<DewDude> but it won't save any bios settings
<DewDude> and it'll probably give you a bad checksum error
<djk_> Viper550: that's a rather annoying wallpaper..
<ElBarono> mcphail: if you are grabbing stuff from cvs then you're blurring the line between end user and developer
<JamesPlusPlus> ElBarono: indeed
<ElBarono> James didn't mention that he was grabbing stuff from CVS
<Viper550> I made it myself!
<ElBarono> if he is, I retract my statements about the gaim developers
<Dave> anybody know how to install flash in ubuntu
<ElBarono> Dave: yes
<Dave> wee
<polpak> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<djk_> Viper550: pixelized != unique..
<polpak> read the restricted formats wiki
<DewDude> ooooooh
<DewDude> that is nice
<ElBarono> Dave: asking meta-questions is discouraged
<JamesPlusPlus> ElBarono: I am pulling out my stuff from CVS, yes
<JamesPlusPlus> Perhaps saying "compiling Gaim" is a tad vague
<djk_> Viper550: pixelized is so 80's ;)
<ElBarono> James: yes
<ElBarono> in that case you should install whichever version of automake you need..
<Viper550> And, nobody does that! Nobody did Brown interfaces until Ubuntu came around
<pl_ice> hitting head against the wall ...
<toya_> hi ppl
<JamesPlusPlus> Eh, I went and upgraded to 1.9
<ElBarono> as mcphail said
<Dave> man i read the support forum and i cant install the JRE pack it gives me errors. Tried repacking as a .deb but same
<JamesPlusPlus> No more errors
<toya_> can someone tell me where can i find my .profile?
<ElBarono> sweet
<ElBarono> toya_: if you're using bash, you probably don't have a .profile
<polpak> Dave, read the restricted formats wiki
<ElBarono> you can use .bash_profile instead
<Dave> okay :O
<ElBarono> or create .profile manually
<bimberi> toya_: ~/.bash_profile
<djk_> Viper550: nobody does pink interfaces..
* DewDude jumps and screams for joy
<iandefor> how observant
<toya_> ic
<toya_> thx
<freddy_> hello...how do i install a bootsplash? thanks.
<Viper550> It's not pink, it's brown of course!
<corvax> dave apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<toya_> i wanna change my PS1 to something everytime i load terminal
<Dave> sweet
<djk_> Viper550: you didn't get the point..a colour doesn't make it 'unique'
<toya_> inside .bash_profile they have if statements, is it safe if i just put PS1='something'?
<freddy_> bootsplash? anyone?
<Comrade_Vladimir> YES i did go on #ubuntu on windows!
<Viper550> Me too!
<Comrade_Vladimir> cool took a while tho
<Hoxzer> how do I install dll files to wine?
<Comrade_Vladimir> i have dual boot!
<bimberi> toya_: i think PS1 is set in ~/.bashrc
<bimberi> freddy_: how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<Dave> so hears my last help question. I cant boot default  modules/lib/10. Have to enter grub and choose lib/9, help
<Viper550> The Ubuntu computer dual boots, but I'm not on IRC on that one right now
<toya_> bimberi, is it safe if i just set PS1 again in the end?
<bimberi> toya_: yep, fine :)
<toya_> bimberi, do you know the special chars for it? or where to find out? (i mean like \u \$ etc)
<bimberi> toya_: no you've got me there sorry :)
<_jason> toya_, there's a list in man bash
<toya_> bimberi, ok thx for your help
<toya_> _jason, oh k thx
<bimberi> onya _jason !
<Paradosso> hi everybody, is there an audacious ubuntu package available somewhere?
<iandefor> audacity, you mean?
<Paradosso> audacious, the bmp fork
<iandefor> oh
<iandefor> never heard of it
<Dave> so yeah, i have to enter grub and choose /lib/mdules blah blah 9 instead of lib/modules bla blah 10 (default) it cant find
<_jason> toya_, line 2300 lol
<bimberi> toya_: or search for PROMPTING (2nd hit) :)
<forest> Ktos po polsku
<toya_> _jason, can you tell me how to jump to specific line?
<_jason> toya_, use bimberi's method: /prompting <searches for prompting... then press 'n'
<bimberi> toya_: 2300G
<flodine> anyone know how to start xset auto
<toya_> bimberi, _jason oh ok thx
<bimberi> toya_: np :)
<blackgecko> has anyone get 3d accel on a ati igp 345 ??  please ??
<bipolar> does anyone know a way to use dd to append to an existing file?
<tyler7039> who here can give me help on navigating with the command line
<tyler7039> i cant run anything because it says file not found
<tyler7039> but thats because im in the wrong directory
<bipolar> heh
<bipolar> tyler7039: what are you trying to do?
<tyler7039> and i have absolutely no clue how to do anything
<_jason> ubotu, tell tyler7039 about cli
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> from memory, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<tyler7039> run a graphics driver program
<tyler7039> nvidia.run
<Paradosso> !audacious
<ubotu> Paradosso: Not a clue
<bipolar> tyler7039: ahh...
<bipolar> tyler7039: where did you download it to? Your home directory?
<tyler7039> desktop
<bipolar> ok
<tyler7039> that was by default
<dingo001> hi
<Jonas^> i seem to have lost my boot partition.
<iandefor> hullo
<iandefor> say more...
<bipolar> tyler7039: so you need to change to the Desktop directory to run the program, right?
<dingo001> im trying to install ubuntu on a old ibm machine that does not have bootable cd drive
<dingo001> any suggestions?
<Jonas^> last time i booted up, i got a lot of errors about not being able to execute "/sbin/getty"
<tyler7039> bipolar: yes
<corvax> cd /home/yourusername/Deskto
<Jonas^> and Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes, Id "2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes, etc.
<corvax> p
<bipolar> tyler7039: you need to use the 'cd' command.
<Jonas^> and now i can't boot (grub error 24), and i cannot mount the partition from the livecd.
<MrProper_> does anyone know if you can get global shortcuts for xmms? (as in windows key+b for next track regardless of application focus)
<Jonas^> anyone have any ideas?
<bipolar> tyler7039: so if you are at a command prompt, you are probbly at somthing like "user@ubuntu:~" right?
<tyler7039> bipolar: thats what i tried...cuz im familiar with MS-DOS
<tyler7039> bipolar: just not the ubuntu terminal
<pl_ice> MrProper_ i tried to use my multimedia k.board ...
<bipolar> tyler7039: the commands work a little diffrent
<dingo001> any ideas on how to install ubuntu on a machine whose cd drive is not bootable?
<tyler7039> bipolar: yes...thats what shows up
<corvax> tyler cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<bipolar> tyler7039: use 'cd Desktop'
<tyler7039> bipolar: Tyler@tyler:
<aeon17x> !frostwire
<ubotu> aeon17x: Are you on ritalin?
<aeon17x> !limewire
<ubotu> hmm... limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<bipolar> tyler7039: the first thing you need to know is that the commands a Case Sensitive.
<bipolar> tyler7039: Desktop is not the same as desktop, DeSkToP, etc...
<iandefor> dingo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iandefor> see if that helps
<bipolar> tyler7039: also, 'cd' all by itself will return you to your home directory, where you are now
<tyler7039> bipolar: yeah. thats where i am stuck
<_jason> tyler7039, what do you mean stuck?
* josh is cool
<josh> look. i am new at linux, lol
<_jason> josh, well you're in the right chat room
<korhalf> josh, what do you need?
<tyler7039> i am stuck in my home directory and i dont know how to navigate with the command line to run any programs
<josh> how do i open a folder?
<bipolar> tyler7039: your desktop is in '~/Desktop' where ~ means your home directory.
<josh> like browse?
<_jason> tyler7039, 'ls' is like 'dir' in dos
<korhalf> you doublt click on it.
<bipolar> tyler7039: 'cd' will always take you back to your home directory. so will 'cd ~'
<_jason> tyler7039, type ls and see what directories are under you
<corvax> isingle click lol
<korhalf> oh its single?
<korhalf> i dont use the GUI lol
<tyler7039> _jason: it just says 'Desktop'
<corvax> oh
<corvax> so you goto that directory
<josh> is there a window to browse through folders?
<_jason> tyler7039, great that's what is in your home directory.  If you want to go to Desktop, you do: cd Desktop
<korhalf> josh, yes, the Gnome File Browser
<corvax> josh you arent using a de?
<Delvien> where are the NAUTILUS scripts?
<josh> ah i see it!
<tyler7039> _jason: ahh...thank you
<josh> cool
<josh> thx
<tyler7039> _jason: thats what ive been trying to do all along
<josh> i came from windows >.<
<tyler7039> _jason: is there anything special i need to do to run nvidia.run?
<blackgecko> has anyone get 3d accel on a ati igp 345 ??  please ??
<_jason> tyler7039, why are you running nvidia.run?
<Screenwiper> who is opening my files?
<tyler7039> _jason: to update my graphics drivers...ubuntu didnt install the correct ones
<_jason> ubotu, tell tyler7039 about nvidia
<_jason> tyler7039, have you attempted the procedure at the wiki?  (ubotu just sent you a link to it)
* holycow waves
<Jonas^> anyone familiar with the errors 'cannot execute "/sbin/getty"'. 'Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes'  (for id's one through six) on bootup?
<holycow> hey all
<holycow> he i have 3 ubuntu workstations to setup, and i'm making the first install on an old 20 gig hd.  what options do i have for duplicating that hd onto drives of different sizes without going through the manual install and config process?
<tyler7039> _jason: no not yet...but i tried doing it a way that other people told me about, by typing './filename.run' and it says "Permission Denied."
<tyler7039> _jason: what's up with that?
<mach> hey, folks. Is it possible to get an old machine (Celeron 333 Mhz, 128 MB Ram, 4 giga HD) to  run Ubuntu smoothly with graphical interface?
<corvax> try sudo
<_jason> tyler7039, I'll tell you what's up with that.  But you should use the directions at the wiki.
<kresten> Hi everybody!
<tyler7039> corvax: just tried sudo...said "Command not found"
<_jason> tyler7039, in general you don't download random files and run them to install things.  You use the repositories through synaptic.
<tyler7039> sudo ./nvidia.run
<ispiked> what command am I looking for if I want to query packages in a repository?
<M_Cheevy> heya folks
<tyler7039> _jason: i also read about that
<kresten> Does anyone know how to change the default "run" command for a specific type of files?
<_jason> tyler7039, and did you try the wiki method?
<tyler7039> _jason: i couldnt figure out how to add repositories into that program
<tyler7039> _jason: i will...one sec
<_jason> tyler7039, I'll help you out, let me know where you are getting stuck
<M_Cheevy> what are the correct permissions for /usr/bin/eject?  root root -rwxr-xr-x?
<corvax> this is how you add repos  cd /etc/apt
<flodine> does anyone use xset fp+
<keron> kresten, right-click, properties, open-with-tab
<Comrade_Vladimir> how come i use the clarke server on winf=dows?
<MrProper_> i have an ssh server that i want to automatically forward ssh for a particular user to another server, any ideas?
<corvax> sudo nano sources.list
<Hoxzer> where wine configure file located ?
<_jason> M_Cheevy, mine read: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 16584 2005-07-21 12:53 /usr/bin/eject
<kresten> keron, thanks...
<HighHopes> Hello! Somebody knows when Firefox 1.5 will be put in Universe or Multiverse repositories?
<crimsun> HighHopes: it won't. It's a main package.
<M_Cheevy> _jason: basically the same... bugger... then that's not it....
<M_Cheevy> trying to debug an cd/dvd eject issue
<byteshack> anyone running xfce4 here? My xfce panel has disappeared, and I cant get it to pop-up again, any ideas?
<HighHopes> crimsun, but ff 1.07 is in repositories... why won't put 1.5 ?
<crimsun> HighHopes: because they're FROZEN. They released. No new software (or versions of existing software) goes in. Period.
<byteshack> HighHopes, have you tried to install ff 1.5? Straight from mozilla?  There is howto in the wiki
<byteshack> HighHopes, it's way faster than the one in the repos
<_jason> tyler7039, I'm going to go eat.  If you have any problems with the repositories again just let the channel know.
<HighHopes> byteshack, ok. Thank you!
<D1> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadebs is Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Lukian> what's the fastest way to burn something (photos) for an end-user
<keron> byteshack, tried xfce4-panel& in terminal?
<Jonas^> anyone feel like helping me with my lost boot partition?
<bolrod> NO!
<bolrod> uh
<corvax> lukian get k3b
<josh> i can't open "Add Applications"
<bolrod> whats /lost'
<Jonas^> i can't mount it anymore
<corvax> josh why?
<bolrod> Jonas^: why....
<josh> it won't show up
<bolrod> whats the error
<Jonas^> i get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error
<nickrud> Lukian, one way is left click the desktop, enter burn:// in the dialog box, drag photos there, then hit the burn button
<corvax> you mean its removed from the panel?
<Jonas^> last time i booted up i had a lot of errors
<byteshack> keron, that worked.  Any ideas how it got lost?
<Jonas^> Id "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
<josh> no, i click it, and nothing happens
<Jonas^> for ids one to six
<byteshack> keron, thanks!
<pl_ice> need breakfast :D
<josh> is it administration settings?
<Jonas^> and lots of cannot execute "/sbin/getty"
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> and you cant repair it?
<Jonas^> don't know how to
<keron> byteshack, it probably crashed... you just started the aplication again.. np
<corvax> well it should bring up a prmpt for your root password
<bolrod> with the fsck
<bolrod> something...
<Delvien> nalioth you there?
<MrRio> how do i make WxWidgets use the GTK2 theme?
<Jonas^> hold on
<char> can anyone help?
<MrRio> im sure wxwidget apps can look half-decent instead of that mirky grey with horrible button
<MrRio> s
<corvax> char just for this session?
<corvax> or everytime
<char> nop
<raphink> depends with what char
<char> i logged out, logged in and it still won't work
<char> should i reboot?
<Jonas^> bolrod, when i do fsck /dev/hda1 i get "Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/hda1. The filesystem revision is too high for this version of e2fsck. Or the filesystem superblock is curropt"
<Jonas^> *currupt
<char> corrupt
<char> brb y'all
<bolrod> sounds sweet :/
<Jonas^> yeah :) when i ask parted to print the partition table, it doesn't show anything in the filesystem column next to this partition
<bolrod> hrm
<bolrod> did you turn off your computer when it was writing a file or something?
<ice9> can someone help me with chroot
<bolrod> or was it about to write something...
<ice9> I need help with the file /etc/fstab ?
<bolrod> no you dont
<bolrod> there is a manual page
<pl_ice> ice9 what u need?
<Lukian> how do i bootup with numblock on?
<bolrod> ;p
<awtomlinson> i tried to run fsck & rebuild my directory structure, received the following error:  The problem has occurred looks like a hardware problem. If you have
<awtomlinson> bad blocks, we advise you to get a new hard drive, because once you
<awtomlinson> get one bad block that the disk drive internals cannot hide from
<awtomlinson> your sight,the chances of getting more are generally said to become
<awtomlinson> much higher (precise statistics are unknown to us), and this disk
<awtomlinson> drive is probably not expensive enough for you to you to risk your
<Jonas^> the system suddenly froze, completely. i had to hard reset it. then when it booted up i got the errors about /sbin/getty and id's respawning, and it stopped.
<awtomlinson> time and data on it. If you don't want to follow that follow that
<awtomlinson> advice then if you have just a few bad blocks, try writing to the
<awtomlinson> bad blocks and see if the drive remaps the bad blocks (that means
<awtomlinson> it takes a block it has in reserve and allocates it for use for
<bolrod> oh cheesus.....
<awtomlinson> of that block number). If it cannot remap the block, use badblock
<ice9> help with chroot
<awtomlinson> option (-B) with reiserfs utils to handle this block correctly.
<Chris_Tucker> how does one use networking sound?
<Jonas^> then i rebooted again, and i got grub error 24.
<awtomlinson> bread: Cannot read the block (6935674): (Input/output error).
<awtomlinson> Aborted
<awtomlinson> do i have any hope of recovering data?
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Chris_Tucker> !paste
<Jonas^> then i booted from a livecd and tried to mount it, and it wont, and here i am.
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ice9> with the file /etc/fstab
<Chris_Tucker> how does one use networking sound?
<bolrod> urh
<bolrod> well....... a system that freezes for no appparent reason.... is a bit weird
<pl_ice> ice9 so what u want to do exactly?
<bolrod> maybe it messed up the filesystem.....
<bolrod> I dont know
<Jonas^> yeah.
<ice9> need to see someones /etc/fstab file
<ice9> for chroot
<pl_ice> bolrod but there is a reason for this madness ;) shakespeare :D
<josh> still won't work
<bolrod> maybe inode table has gone bezerk
<Jonas^> i thought the point of ext3 was that it would recover if it was shut off while writing something
<bolrod> welllll......... yes.
<Jonas^> hehe
<bolrod> I thought so too
<awtomlinson> can someone please help?  please, please
<bolrod> maybe the hard disk has too much bad sectors
<bolrod> ?
<ice9> if someone could pm the file I would appreciate it
<_jason> Jonas^, you may want to try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<bolrod> and gone beyond repair.....
<Jonas^> hold on
<chromate> what portable hard-drive mp3 players do you all use/recommend?
<josh> iPod!!!
<josh> nano, black
<bolrod> chromate: what do you want
<ktogias> I am thinking of switching to Dapper at my laptop, that I do not depend on but would like it to be functional, in order to help with some testing - bug recovery (and to play ofcource)... Is dapper in a "working" state, or will I just have a non operational mess?
<pl_ice> chromate i got ipod :/  i'm gonna put linux on it :D
<bolrod> nano...... bah.. is only 4GB
<josh> mine's Suzuki
<Chris_Tucker> how does one use networking sound?
<bolrod> 4GB iz way tuu lietl
<bolrod> :] 
<Chris_Tucker> or networked sound
<awtomlinson> do i have any hope of recovering data given the error message that i received?
<Chris_Tucker> whatever it is
<Jonas^> _jason: that involves manually mounting partitions. my problem is that i cannot mount it.
<Jonas^> so... :-)
<johnnybezak> ktogias: i was on dapper last week, it was seriously screwed up
<chromate> pl_ice: yeah i was looking more in the 10-20 gb range
<josh> i don't think ubuntu sees me as an admin
<josh> how do i fix that?
<ice9> pl_ice do you have a chroot ?
<pl_ice> chromate yeh, u can get ~40 gigs as well for ipod
<bolrod> Jonas^: maybe you could figure something out with  dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/some/dir/
<Jonas^> bolrod, do you know what command i use to check for bad sectors?
<bolrod> and extract data from it
<pl_ice> ice9, sorry can't help ya
<DewDude> ipod is an overpriced piece of crap
<ice9> bummer
<ice9> k
<DewDude> avoid it at all costs
<bolrod> Jonas^: fsck could check
<DewDude> you can find better players with more space for the same money
<bolrod> I think there is some option for it
<pl_ice> ice9  u trying to put chroot in fstab?
<frogzoo> #josh I guess if you run 'groups' youl see admin mentioned - just remove yourself from the group in /etc/groups (as root)
<josh> DewDude, you probably bought one, hacked it and it died and u thought that you couldn't fix it, lol?
<DewDude> buying ipod is like buying a dell..you pay for advertising and brand
<DewDude> that's it
<pl_ice> DewDude but u can put linux on it :D o/w i agree i burned the bugger after 2 weeks :/
<DewDude> no
<_jason> Jonas^, I know someone was getting grub24 errors and fixed it by doing that.  Your problem may be totally unrelated, but you may want to try it if you run out of ideas
<DewDude> i just don't see where it's THAT great
<ktogias> johnnybezak, thanks... I think I 'll wait for a couple of months...
<bolrod>  -c                   Check for bad blocks and add them to the badblock list
<msmith> new to linux, son told me to install this.  How do I change the resolution?  It's too low and I only get one option in the System/Screen Resolution application
<Jonas^> well, fsck refuses to touch it because of the corrupt superblock.
<bolrod> or blocks.. whatever :)
<DewDude> get an iriver player
<josh> i've killed my pod twice
<bolrod> hrm
<DewDude> they're at least supporting OGG in thier players
<josh> thx frogzoo
<bolrod> josh: how?
<frogzoo> bolrod: how what?
<Nekomages> how do I manually install a .deb file?
<_jason> ubotu, tell msmith about fixres
<Jonas^> hmm
<bolrod> kill an ipod
<pl_ice> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Lukian> dpkg -i file @ Nekomages
<Nekomages> thx
<frogzoo> Nekomages: 'sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb'
<_jason> Nekomages, what are you installing
<bolrod> Nekomages: dpkg -i
<Nekomages> cedega 5.x
<josh> Users and Groups isn't opening either
<Nekomages> no point in screwing with packages with it anymore since it has it's own updater now
<frogzoo> josh: sudo vi /etc/groups
<pl_ice> u guys know? i never ever can remember how to write dpkg :/
<CaptainMorgan> at login, a popup occurs, "HOME/.dmrc has incorrect permissions and preventing default session. It should be set to user and have 644 permissions." So I check on it, and I adjust it to 644 permissions... yet, Im the user and that was already correct. After all this, the popup still occurs, why?
<Delvien> where are the NAUTILUS scripts?
<josh> )_)
<josh> 0_0
<bolrod> Debian PaKaGe
<bolrod> :)
<bolrod> probably
<frogzoo> josh: u sure you want to do this?
<josh> what's sudo vi?
<chromate> bolrod: 10-20gb, easy transfer with linux, long battery life (for 4-5 hour drives), and easy to navigate while driving
<josh> do what!
<Jonas^> _jason: yeah, but my main issue isn't grub not booting, it's not being able to even mount my partition once i'm booted from another system or a livecd.
<bolrod> vu us ab edutir
* DewDude screams
<Delvien> _jason do you know where the scripts are for Nautilus so i may add something??
<bolrod> wow
<frogzoo> josh: how are you going to maintain your box subsequently?
<_jason> Delvien, put: where are the nautilus scripts in google
<bolrod> vi is an editor
<bolrod> (had a little typing offset ;))
<Nekomages> vi is a headache ^^
<ELpH95o> what'sup folks
<ssstormy> I've realized I need to hand edit the "provided" value of a .deb package- but how do I do this?  where do I put the values?
<ELpH95o> ubuntu is the distro that's going to save the human race
<Delvien> _jason i know hehe but i cant find anything on WHERE they are
<Nekomages> gentoo will save the human race, ubuntu will make it easier and for the other 95% thats to stupid no help will ever save them ^^
<_jason> Delvien, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101870&highlight=nautilus+script
<pl_ice> u guys seen this one?
<Jonas^> bolrod, dd seems like a last option. i'd really really like to recover this filesystem intact :-) no ideas at all?
<Jonas^> who would i ask?
<DewDude> http://pastebin.com/474445 <- if someone could give me an idea as to if it's a dependency failure or bad makefile, thanks in advance. feel free to msg..i'm stepping out for a smoke and will probably miss answers
<pl_ice> 370HSSV-0773H
<pl_ice> :P
<bolrod> fsck.ext3  ? you tried that one?
<bolrod> maybe its more helpfull
<bolrod> :/
<awtomlinson> regeya, i spoke with you last night.  tried to rebuild my reiser directory, got the following error:
<QRZ> Delvien:  You can put your Nautilus scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and they'll be available via right-click from within Nautilus.
<awtomlinson> The problem has occurred looks like a hardware problem. If you have
<awtomlinson> bad blocks, we advise you to get a new hard drive, because once you
<awtomlinson> get one bad block that the disk drive internals cannot hide from
<awtomlinson> your sight,the chances of getting more are generally said to become
<awtomlinson> much higher (precise statistics are unknown to us), and this disk
<awtomlinson> drive is probably not expensive enough for you to you to risk your
<awtomlinson> time and data on it. If you don't want to follow that follow that
<cafuego> So, you learned a valueable lesson on why not to use reiser.
<awtomlinson> advice then if you have just a few bad blocks, try writing to the
<awtomlinson> bad blocks and see if the drive remaps the bad blocks (that means
<awtomlinson> it takes a block it has in reserve and allocates it for use for
<awtomlinson> of that block number). If it cannot remap the block, use badblock
<awtomlinson> option (-B) with reiserfs utils to handle this block correctly.
<awtomlinson> bread: Cannot read the block (6935674): (Input/output error).
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<awtomlinson> Aborted
<Nekomages> idiocy alert
<cafuego> Also, DON'T PASTE
<Kyral> NO PASTE!
<mrkoje> !flood
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Delvien> QRZ /.gnome2 is not a directory it says
<_jason> awtomlinson, USE PASTEBIN, people have told you before...
<QRZ> Delvien:  ~/.gnome2, not /.gnome2
<_jason> Delvien, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php disagrees about the location, read that
<awtomlinson> sorry.  do i have any hope of recovering the data?
<Jonas^> bolrod, it says the exact same thing. anyway, if i want to check for physically bad sectors (or blocks? :-) ), i guess it shouldn't really matter what filesystem was on the disk...
<cafuego> DewDude: Bad code.
<_jason> Delvien, most likely more than one location works
<corvax> Tonight on The Linux Link Tech Show: Dan's 7 year old daughter installs Ubuntu
<SealyDave> cant find the restricted package list link
<bolrod> Jonas^: hrm... dont know :)
<corvax> hehe
<cafuego> !+restrictedFormats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Jonas^> well
<typewriter> why is postfix a dependency of mysql-server?
<NanoBCN28> hi guys. One question. This might not be the right place but I was already logged. How do I connect to telnet through a bash script?
<Jonas^> thanks a lot for your help anyway
<QRZ> Delvien:  Ubuntu seems to like ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts though.
<Jonas^> :-(
<cafuego> typewriter: On unattended startup, mysql might send email to root if corrupted DBs are found.
<brian_> i am slightly new to linux. i'd like to watch streaming video. how do i install new software? ive tried to read documentation, but nothing is clear to me.
<awtomlinson> can anyone help?
<aeon17x> brian_: look at the Starter Guide in the help files.
<Delvien> QRZ what is a .sig file?
<toya_> can anyone answer my question
<toya_> how do i set a hotkey to xkill?
<ELpH95o> Nekomages, :that's a great one
<_jason> ubotu, tell toya_ about shortcuts
<QRZ> Delvien:  ...as in signature file perhaps?
<johnhol_> salve
<_jason> toya_, are you getting that many crashes that you need a shortcut key? :P
<awtomlinson> thanks for the suggestions guys
<johnhol_> qualcuno sa dirmi come connettermi ad internet con nokia 6680 ???
<NanoBCN28> johnhol_, mi dispiace, ma sarebbe meglio che parlassi inglese qui
<darkangel_> Excuse me all i have a question. How come the test print from my printer came out blank but i can print from webpages but i cant print pdfs they come out blank. Any help would be nice
<SealyDave> having a bitch of a time installing sun java JRE
<toya_> _jason, just wondering, thx
<cafuego> SealyDave: Use the .deb generator.
<SealyDave> i did that
<NanoBCN28> SealyDave, even from deb files?
<SealyDave> as per wiki
<cafuego> Are you on i386?
<_jason> ubotu, tell SealyDave about javadeb
<SealyDave> yeah
<marelo> i got the following error while trying to install firefox 1.5:
<marelo> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cafuego> !tell marelo -about firefox1.5
<marelo> but there's no libstdc++.so.5 in my synaptic
<Toma-> cafuego: that dvdbackup didnt work... didnt like 1 sector on the dvd so errored out! instead, i used acidrip, and it worked perfect :) problem is, i encoded the japanese sound track, not the english :/ damn.
<flodine> how do i make a program start up when i sign into ubuntu?
<cafuego> Toma-: d'oh :-)
<_jason> marelo, install libstdc++5
<HymnToLife> marelo > do you have the correct repos ?
<Toma-> :P~
<mrkoje> ubotu tell me about firefox 1.5
<johnhol_> can i connect to WWW with my NOKIA 6680 on Ubuntu Breezy ???
<cafuego> Or use firefox 1.0.7, which works fine.
<marelo> HymnToLife, i think so... the default ones
<keron> johnhol_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740
<NanoBCN28> johnhol_, what do you mean to www? to make a private network between your nokia and Ubuntu?
<flodine> soundray welcome
<soundray> Hi flodine
<johnhol_> connect to Internet
<ELpH95o> i have firefox 1.5 running perfect
<Toma-> marelo: apt-file comes up with "libstdc++5: usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<Toma-> "
<ELpH95o> i'm going to try to make a automatic deb package for it
<Toma-> pfft 2 line. gg xchat
<soundray> flodine, I filed a bug against xfonts-artwiz :)
<ELpH95o> I'm somewhat of a linux newbie but i come from the land of FreeBSD
<johnhol_> i want to connect to internet with my nokia 6680 via USB
<flodine> soundray got the fonts to work in a terminal but i got to xset everytime i sign in
<corvax> if firefox updates itself in version 1.5 wont that cause problems
<typewriter> whats the easiest way to install qmail on ubuntu?
<johnhol_> not bluetooth
<Toma-> corvax: its been updating itself since 1.0 i think
<corvax> with depencies
<cafuego> typewriter: apart from 'not" ?
<_jason> corvax, why?
<typewriter> not?
<cafuego> corvax: Like I said, firefox 1.0.7 works fine.
<soundray> flodine, I think the error is very simply that the package places the files in the wrong directory.
<debater86> hey guys, could someone help me get my external USB drive to automount?
<debater86> Because it's not.
<crimsun> typewriter: use qmailanalog-installer.
<Delvien> QRZ i downloaded this https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/audio-convert/, im trying to make it so i can have the "script" in there so i can can use it via right click
<johnhol_> ???
<darkangel_> register
<darkangel_> register nick
<QRZ> Delvien:  Ok.  So did it work?
<Toma-> johnhol_: you'll need to set it up as external modem
<johnhol_> are there a free but full driver for conexant internal 56k modem ? a linuxant key??
<debater86> I put my USB drive in, and it does not come up on my desktop. I look at dmesg, though, and it shows that it knows the drive has been plugged in...
<_jason> ubotu, tell darkangel_ about register
<typewriter> qmailanalog-installer is not qmail
<Delvien> QRZ i dont know what kind of file do i need in there to be a "script"?
<soundray> flodine, you could save your xset command in a script and run it on login. Would you like the details for that?
<cafuego> johnhol_: Please don't ask for warez.
<flodine> soundray everytime i sign in i got to typ xset fp what do i do
<typewriter> i'm wondering if someone made some qmail packages of ubuntu i can just install with that are widely accepted as official as unofficial can get
<corvax> isnt qmail non free?
<cafuego> corvax: yup
<josh> gmail, i have that
<josh> what's qmail?
<keron> mailserver
<typewriter> qmail is part of non-free?
<cafuego> typewriter: Having qmail ubuntu packages would violate the licence... so probably not.
<QRZ> Delvien:  All you have to do is download and save it to a file in your ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts directory and make sure it's executable (chmod 755 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/name_of_script.sh).
<crimsun> typewriter: we cannot distribute qmail in binary form period.
<typewriter> cafuego: im saying unofficial packages that are widely regarded as "official"
<josh> hey, i'm still not having it see me as an Admin. someone give me step by step how to fix that plz lol
<crimsun> typewriter: to do so would violate DJB's license.
<soundray> flodine, you could save your xset command in a script and run it on login. Would you like the details for that?
<typewriter> you're not understanding me
<cafuego> typewriter: DKB would flame them quite a lot, I expect.
<crimsun> typewriter: it's qmail-installer iirc
<tsume> UncleD: choo choooo!!!!
<Hoolio> exit
<tsume> oh man, its cafuego
<flodine> soundray please
<keron> josh, you have another account on the comp that can do sudo?
<typewriter> http://smarden.org/pape/Debian/
<Delvien> QRZ it worked
<cafuego> A better idea would be to use less restrictive software.
<josh> nope
<darkangel_> Anyone here know anything about printing
<josh> i don't.... and, it won't let me add or view the users/groups
<crimsun> typewriter: sorry, it's qmail-src
<Nekomages> how do I switch opengl to my ati drivers? ^^
<pashaw> flodine, couldnt you add the command to System-> Sessions ->startup Programs (command)
<Xenguy> !printing
<ubotu> I guess printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<keron> josh, that is a security isue, you cant add a admin without being admin
<Toma-> anyone know if seveas repo's are down? and whats the name of it now? i cant keep up <:(
<josh> BAH
<josh> to fix, est wa ka?
<QRZ> Delvien:  Cool!  I love the idea of nautilus scripts.  I've written several myself.  My latest is a virus scanner script for it.  It allows you to scan files/directories by right-clicking on them!
<_jason> Toma-, I can't get to the homepage either
<Toma-> dang it.
<crimsun> typewriter: e.g., http://packages.debian.org/unstable/mail/qmail-src
<tsume> est wa ka?
<tsume> josh: what is est?
<keron> josh, i think the easiest way to fix is to boot from a live cd, mount the disk and edit the configfiles....
<tsume> josh: and why are you using japanese? :P "wa ka?"
<Delvien> QRZ cool is there any converts to PNG
<josh> lmao
<soundray> flodine, create a file with '#!/bin/sh', followed by your xset command. Save it (a typical location would be $HOME/bin). Do a 'chmod 700 $HOME/bin/scriptname'. Go to System-Preferences-Sessions and add the script to Startup Programs. Next time you log in, it should happen automatically.
<finalcut> anyone have a minute to help me with an 3G ipod and ubuntu problem?
<tsume> josh: it doesn't even make sense :/
<josh> it's cool. i made my own language that expresses what i'm trying to say rather than using faces and slang all the time
<Toma-> josh: cant you use sudo?
<josh> what's sudo?
<Toma-> !sudo
<Toma-> damn pm
<QRZ> Delvien:  Probably.  You could google for it and see.  If not, write one!  I'm currently working on a file encrypter/decrypter script for Nautilus.
<Toma-> sudo is the "fake" admin tool
<Toma-> lets you edit/change things as root/admin
<Delvien> QRZ cool
<marelo> damn! installing programs in linux it too difficult! grrrr
<marelo> *iss too...
<josh> how do i get to it?
<_jason> marelo, what are you installing
<crimsun> marelo: Applications> Add Applications is difficult?
<Toma-> marelo: what are u installing?
<Delvien> marelo nah , just not as stupid as windows is
<marelo> firefox 1.5
<ubuntu> hey guys! what was the command to check the file system and/or partition tables though a terminal?
<josh> BAH humbug
<toya_> why does it give me some gtk warning when i try to gedit as a root (sudo -i)?
<soundray> flodine, for shell script examples, look at the ones in /etc/init.d
<Toma-> josh: log in as a nirmal user, then run "sudo <command>" in a terminal
<marelo> and others programs beat me as well hoho
<Toma-> normal even
<toya_> someone told me that the root's PATH doesn't have the folder where gedit is in
* josh wants to know how to get to sudo, what to do to fix his irritating problem
<josh> fufufufu
<crimsun> marelo: FF 1.5 is not in Breezy, so it's not available in that way.
<corvax> installing too difficult?
<corvax> lol
<ubuntu> hey guys! what was the command to check the file system and/or partition tables though a terminal?
<toya_> but i did PATH=$PATH:mynormaluserpath and it still gives me that warning
<marelo> crimsun, i know, i'm trying to install "manually"
<aeon17x> ubuntu: cfdisk
<ice9> anyone have chroot installed here ?
<ubuntu> thx
<josh> where
<josh> where
<josh> where
<josh> lol
<marelo> corvax, yes!!!! for a newbie like me
<corvax> its actually easier if you ask me
<josh> tell meh where i get to sudo
<finalcut> has anyone here gotten a 3g ipod to work with Ubuntu?
<aeon17x> Oh wait, I think I got it wrong...
<josh> ipods should work my bro got his to
<darkangel_> oh god why does my printer just keep printing blank pages
<corvax> everything you should ever need will be in the repos if you stick to FREE software
<bimberi> ubotu tell josh about sudo
<Toma-> josh: i told you.
<josh> i left my connector cord a long time away from here
<finalcut> my shuffle works fine (usb) but my firewire one isn't doing anything.
<marelo> corvax, well firefox 1.5 isn't hehe
<_jason> toya_, what are you doing?
<Eleaf> corvax, there are some open source good stuff not in the repos = p
<flodine> soundray what do i name it
<marelo> Eleaf, well said
<dooglus> ice9: I do
<soundray> flodine, artwizfix :)
<Toma-> marelo: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<josh> where do i do these commands?
<ice9> can you pls pm me
<dooglus> ice9: I think it comes as part of ubuntu
<toya_> _jason, want to figure out why i can't do gedit as a root
<Toma-> josh: I TOLD YOU.
<ice9> pls
<soundray> flodine, doesn't really matter, as long as the name reminds you of what it is.
<josh> oh didn't see
<josh> shoot
<josh> lol
<josh> now... what's a terminal?
<_jason> toya_, are you actually logged in as root or just using sudo?  and 'gedit' should work
<Toma-> josh: you in gnome?
<toya_> _jason, someone said something abt losing x vars or something
<ice9> dooglus did you hear me
<toya_> _jason, sudo -i
<josh> ubuntu
<Eleaf> marelo, = P
<dooglus> ice9: what is "pls pm me"?
<Toma-> josh: Right.... well click Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<ice9> so I can talk to you about chroot
<dooglus> ice9: I tried spell-checking it.  it came out as "piss on me".  I doubt that's what you meant though.
<corvax> anyone get that to load?http:// http://www.binrev.com:8000/main
<Rotog> Hello everyon,  I am new to ubuntu and am trying to install vmware player from a tar ball...  I need to know where perl can be found...... to run the script.
<ice9> can you please pm me
<josh> thanks!
<_jason> toya_, just use sudo -s
<ice9> instant message
<dooglus> ice9: can we talk here?
<ice9> private message
<ice9> can just that theres a ton of people talking at once
<ice9> anyway
<Toma-> Rotog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275
<toya_> _jason, hmm ok i'll read man sudo
<Toma-> Rotog: follow that, and READ everything! :)
<Rotog> thanks
<darkangel_> can anyone help me figure out why my printer prints blank pages when i try to print a pdf
<djk_> is there any tool for linux to detect copy protection on audio cds?
<ice9> ok I installed chroot now when I udo debootstrap --arch i386 hoary /chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubunt
<ice9> It starts to config everything
<QRZ> Rotog:  Do, "which perl" at the command line and that will give you the full path to it.
<ice9> then gets stuck on lvm common
<ice9> any idea
<soundray> darkangel_, what type of printer?
<ice9> how I can start from scratch
<ice9> get rid of chroot and start over again
<dooglus> just remove the directory that it put everything into
<darkangel_> its a hp officejet 725 that i use for work. i have just given up windows
<dooglus> ice9: did the new chroot get added to /etc/dchroot.conf?
<soundray> darkangel_, did you set it up through System-Administration-Printing?
<ice9> yes
<ice9> I think its my fstab
<dooglus> ice9: so you'll need to remove it from there, and remove the directory that that file mentions as being the root of the chroot
<Victorjiang> system/administration/networking ,error happened:fail to runnetwork-admin.th underlying authorization mechanism(sudo) does not allow you to run this program.contact the system administrator.  How could I solve this problem?
<dooglus> ice9: you think that /etc/dchroot.conf is your fstab?
<ice9> is screwed up
<ice9> no
<ice9> ./etc/fstab
<ice9> is screwed up
<ice9> from doing it before
<dooglus> ice9: you want to remove the "bind" lines then I guess
<Delvien> QZR cool did a script to convert to Jpeg as well as one to convert to PNG
<brian_> im stuck and new to linux. im trying to install an mplayer rpm. synaptic does not seem to see the file on my desktop even if i search for it. any help would be great. any documentation ive read is vague to a newbie like me
<_jason> ubotu, tell brian_ about mplayer
<_jason> brian_, don't use rpm's
<ice9> can I see your gedit /etc/fstab file pls
<ElitePete> brian_, .deb is your friend
<ice9> just so I know its right
<soundray> flodine, how are you getting on?
<_jason> brian_, mplayer is available in the repositories, ubotu sent you a link with instructions
<QRZ> Delvien:  Nice!  If you are interested in my virus scanner script for Nautilus, you can get it here ---> http://rob.pectol.com/myscripts/vscan  It requires Clam Anti-virus which can be easily gotten by doing, "sudo apt-get install clamav" at the command prompt.
<kacike> brian_: Synaptic will only see programs that you install using a .deb package
<cafuego> QRZ: isn't scanning for windows viruses in nautilus a tad pointless?
<dooglus> ice9: it's not a case of right or wrong.  you set your fstab up how you want it.  if you want parts of the parent filesystem mounted inside the chroot, you use a 'bind' line to make that happen
<QRZ> cafuego:  Nope!
<Delvien> QRZ no thank you , i find clam to be a pain in my arse, i dont use a virus scanner hehe :)
<dooglus> ice9: my fstab is specific to my system
<ubuntu> hey again! I' tring to fix a friend's grub... I got an error 21 (???). I'm trying to do a chroot but I have no idea on where is his linux partition (neither does he)... How can I find out that?
<cafuego> QRZ: apart from that, good work :-)
<ice9> see I'm going off of a tutorial from ubuntuforums
<ice9> can I show you what mine looks like then
<QRZ> cafuego:  Many folks use linux boxes in conjunction with windows boxes.  It's nice to be able to scan files from within Linux.  :-)
<cafuego> QRZ: Yeah, the mta does that here ;-)
<cafuego> QRZ: You need to add a licence to teh script
<josh> so now what
<QRZ> cafuego:  I have active virus scanning on my mailservers as well.
<QRZ> cafuego:  GPL?
<josh> what i type in from the terminal?
<cafuego> QRZ: You the author, you pick ;-)
<soundray> ubuntu, entering 'geometry (hd0)' in the grub shell should show you the partitions and their types.
<exium> Does anyone here have time to explain to a newbie something about max resolution?
<QRZ> cafuego:  GPL is what I usually put on my software.
<soundray> exium, nobody ever has time. Just ask your question anyway.
<Delvien> QRZ any idea how to look up a Konquror script so i may use that script for nautilus?
<josh> hola?
<wilymage> haha gimps
<josh> i'm lost, confused, and lonely
<QRZ> Delvien:  I wasn't aware that Konqueror had anything similar...
<keron> josh, what do you want to do?
<ordinary> im lost confused and lonely tooi
<josh> keron, i want to set my account to admin b/c my comp doesn't recognize me as one and it won't let me access any admin menus
<dooglus> josh: are you logged in as the very first account you created?
<josh> yes
<dooglus> josh: in a terminal, run "groups".  what does that tell you?
<CaptainMorgan> what do I use to erase cds ?
<CaptainMorgan> program...
<CaptainMorgan> which One?
<ELpH95o> anyone have a list of unofficial ubuntu apt-lists
<josh> josh adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<jenda> CaptainMorgan: GnomeBaker
<TheCyrus> Hey can someone help me with instalation?
<corvax> gnomebaker or k3b
<soundray> TheCyrus, nobody knows until you say what the problem is.
<dooglus> josh: looks like you're in group "adm" but not "admin".  could you have removed yourself from "admin" maybe?
<frogzoo> TheCyrus: asking to ask is spam - just leap in
<josh> yup, prolly
<npfet> anyone have a benq lcd?
<josh> how do i change it?
<TheCyrus> ok, sorry about that. When i try to install Breezy x86, I get past the paritioning
<TheCyrus> but everytime, i get a debootstrap error
<ubuntu> how can I wipe out the MBR????
<TheCyrus> and i can't continue.
<sureshot> hey why wont my su password work as the main account created when enstaled
<CaptainMorgan> cheers
<dooglus> josh: in that case you'll have to add yourself back to you group.  you can't do that without rebooting into single-user mode
<bimberi> ubotu tell sureshot about sudo
<ELpH95o> btw in ubuntu can you use debian apt sites too?
<kargath64> what's a bootstrap in linux anyway?
<frogzoo> TheCyrus: do you get an error or what?
<kargath64> !sudo
<dooglus> josh: once you've removed your right to be root, you no longer have permission to decide who can be root and who can't.
<bimberi> ELpH95o: no, use the ubuntu repositories
<ELpH95o> or use sources
<ELpH95o> right?
<flodine> soundray wants me to save it to my home/bin dont got one
<Victorjiang>  system/administration/networking ,error happened:fail to runnetwork-admin.th underlying authorization mechanism(sudo) does not allow you to run this program.contact the system administrator.  How could I solve this problem?
<cafuego> ELpH95o: You can use debian deb-src yes.
<alexandre_> portugues?
<soundray> flodine, mkdir $HOME/bin
<cafuego> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_jason> !pt
<josh> how do i add myself back to my group or something?
<josh> u tell me what to do, i need to know HOW to do
<frogzoo> josh: download "Recovery is Possible" - boot off it and edit the groups file
<dooglus> josh: do you use 'grub'?  if so, can you boot into rescue mode?  and if so, does that give you a root prompt?  if you get a root prompt, type "adduser josh admin" at it, hit return, and reboot into ubuntu proper.
<corvax> fdisk mbr
<kargath64> !bootstrap
<ubotu> kargath64: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cafuego> josh: boot in rescue mode. Run 'adduser username groupname'
<soundray> ubuntulog, why erase MBR?
<alexandre_> tem alguem pt-br?
<QRZ> So it's true... ubotu is a female robot!
<CaptainMorgan> trying to blank a cd... getting permission denied.. how do give permission via the gui?
<CaptainMorgan> with gnomebaker
<josh> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<dooglus> josh: read the whole sentence.
<keron> josh - thats why you need to reboot to rescue mode
<josh> how
<josh> is it an option when i boot up?
<josh> there are many
<cafuego> josh: Yes, it is.
<josh> kk
<dooglus> josh: "rescue" should be one of them
<frogzoo> josh: should be an option in the grub menu when you boot
<bimberi> josh: yes - look for "recovery mode"
<dooglus> ok - recovery, yes
<soundray> ubuntu, why do you want to erase the MBR?
<sureshot> thanks guys will work on info given. if i can i will back with more questions. merry christmas
<CaptainMorgan> dah.... maybe I need to give sg0 permision..
<cafuego> You have an actual scsi cdrw?
<flodine> soundray will it make a diffrence what wm im in
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, to me?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: yes
<soundray> flodine, yes. But every wm I know of lets you set a program to launch after login.
<soundray> flodine, what wm?
<CaptainMorgan> yes..
<flodine> soundray ob
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: Then yes, add yerself to the 'cdrom' group (I think)
* CaptainMorgan just gave it permission.
<CaptainMorgan> works
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<soundray> flodine, is that openbox? No idea how that is configured.
<flodine> soundray yeah
<josh> thanks for all ur help guys
<soundray> flodine, are you using it with Gnome?
<flodine> soundray openbox
<Victorjiang>  system/administration/networking ,error happened:fail to runnetwork-admin.th underlying authorization  mechanism(sudo) does not allow you to run this program.contact the system administrator.  How could I  solve this problem?
<ice9>  No chroots found in config file '/etc/dchroot.conf'.
<soundray> flodine, are you using openbox with Gnome?
<ice9> how do I fix that
<flodine> soundray no just ob
<dle> Is anyone familiar with a buggy behaviour in breezy's gnome, where running an app from the panel creates an 'Authentication Required' dialogue?
<josh> how do i type in japanese now?
<sureshot> hey thanks that solved that problem
<_jason> dle, what app?
<sureshot> does anyone know how to compile and install gambas
<sureshot> i keep erroring out
<cafuego> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: (Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 871 kB, Installed size: 2012 kB
<soundray> flodine, http://icculus.org/openbox/faq.php#6
<dle> _jason - Well it started with totem; then when I tried doing System->Take screenshot... again there.
<Xenguy> !evolution
<ubotu> Not a clue, Xenguy
<cafuego> Why are you compiling it? Enable 'universe' and install it via synaptic.
<dle> _jason - http://bigstory.homelinux.org/tmp/wtf.png
<Xenguy> riiiight
<sureshot> i tride but it does not install
<sureshot> i will try again though
<sureshot> it does not show up on the menu
<cafuego> Does not install giving WHAT error exactly?
<_jason> dle, hrmm i've never seen that before.  My response was 'wtf' too
<dle> nod :)
<sureshot> hang on
<sureshot> dont want to past the who screen so here is on line of errors
<sureshot> gbc: ERROR: Cannot open file: /opt/gambas/share/gambas/info/gb.net.curl.list
<sureshot> Compiling Networking/HTTPPost/...
<_jason> dle, running from terminal gives no problems?
<TheCyrus> Anyone? I'm getting a debootstrap error while installing? any help?
<cafuego> /opt?
<josh> is there an IME thing for lnx?
<dle> _jason - That's right.
<cafuego> sureshot: That's what you get when you run 'sudo apt-get install gambas' ?
<Toma-> ime?
<soundray> TheCyrus, be more specific.
<josh> languages, like typing in japanese
<sureshot> yes after ./configure and make
<Toma-> yep
<cafuego> sureshot: No, you shall NOT run ./configure OR make.
<cafuego> sureshot: gambas is precompiled for Ubuntu, there are packages.
<josh> nevermind
<sureshot> ok i iwll try again .... thanks for your help
<TheCyrus> well, I'm using the Breezy x86 pressed cd, and i can partition the drives, but when it gets to the installing the base system, it always aborts because of a debootstrap error or what not. I've tried the remedies suggested by some at the forums by using a different cd (burned at low speeds) and a different CD drive, but everytime, i experience that problem.
<soundray> TheCyrus, with your description, it could be anything. You will have to report the actual error.
<Chris_Tucker> how does one use networking sound?
<Chris_Tucker> or networked sound
<Chris_Tucker> whatever it is
<Toma-> Chris_Tucker: ONE WOULD USE ESD
<Toma-> oops
<Toma-> sorry
<soundray> TheCyrus, debootstrap could fail if your partition is too small, or if your HD is connected wrong, or...
<soundray> TheCyrus, too many possibilities to list.
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- i mean to play sound on one computer, and have it come out of a different computers speakers?
<Chris_Tucker> esd does that/
<HighHopes> How can I add an user to a group from command line?
<TheCyrus> Well, considering i only have 1 hard drive, and have allocated 15 GB, i don't think those may be much of an issue.
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<Toma-> Chris_Tucker: indeed.
<soundray> HighHopes, adduser user group
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- any special instructions?
<bimberi> HighHopes: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<HighHopes> soundray, bimberi : THANKS!
<Toma-> Chris_Tucker: "man esd"
<soundray> TheCyrus, I am just illustrating that you need to be specific.
<unf> buenas noches!
<TheCyrus> And i'm aware of that, and thanks, i was just wondering if there were any ways to fix it without having to go through the whole process again.
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- that doesnt say how to network sound
<Toma-> telkls you have to start esd as a server, and how to listen to ip's for a server
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- then how do i connnect to a server
<Toma-> -tcp
<RodrigoDLM> hi there, Im new with Ubuntu, what laptop do you best recommend to install it?
<ELpH95o> new with linux?
<sethk> RodrigoDLM, I'hve had good results with several.  Do you already have a laptop?
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- intresting, one sec
<ELpH95o> mm..i'd say sony
<cafuego> RodrigoDLM: HP sells an Ubuntu laptop
<sethk> RodrigoDLM, I hate HP's keyboard.
<soundray> ELpH95o, Sony is *so* out of favor...
<sethk> RodrigoDLM, better to pick a laptop that you like and investigate whether it is compatible
<Chris_Tucker> Toma-
<Chris_Tucker> 0% [ ]  44,746 547.37B/s ETA 8:17:19
<Chris_Tucker> er
<cafuego> There's a laptop page on the wiki too, actually.
<Chris_Tucker> wrong paste
<agorf> hello. is it possible to install additional software when using the ubuntu live cd?
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- it says esd is already running and socket is already in use
<Toma-> well, "killall esd"
<josh> how do i type in japanese or other languages???????????????????????
<Toma-> iiimf
<djk_> http://pastebin.com/474503  could someone take a look and tell me what it's saying between track 14 &&15 ?
<cafuego> RodrigoDLM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Laptop&titlesearch=Titles
<bimberi> agorf: sure, limited by ramdisk capacity though
<agorf> bimberi, like python libraries and subversion? any urls?
<RodrigoDLM> I would like a Laptop that gets the best out od 5.10
<Toma-> bbl
<Ep|phany> is there anything i could install that uses less resources then gnome?
<cafuego> RodrigoDLM: Yes, check the page I posted, it has links to LOTS of info.
<soundray> Ep|phany, check out xubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> agorf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RodrigoDLM> thanks guys
<Ep|phany> soundray: you think ill beable to get better battery life
<josh> hlp
<soundray> Ep|phany, if you get swapping activity with Gnome, then yes.
<bimberi> agorf: or, modify sources.list and install using apt-get/synaptic ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell agorf about sources
<agorf> bimberi, you are talking about the livecd right?
<bimberi> agorf: yep, mind you i've never done it - and any changes won't be permanent of course
<agorf> bimberi, ok thanks :)
<bimberi> agorf: np :)
<agorf> bimberi, one more thing. is there a detailed list of the packages included in the livecd 5.10?
<Delvien> ANYONE know how to add a music file to your AMAROK playlist using a SCRIPT  http://pastebin.com/474508 thats what i got
<Froo> Good evening, good people. Do any of you have any skill troubleshooting Ubuntu sound?
<martianpenguin> hey, is it possible to install the 2.6.15 kernel image instead of compiling from source?
<martianpenguin> Froo, if it's like other linux sound then sure
<jsgotangco> martianpenguin, its already the test kernel in dapper
<martianpenguin> jsgotangco, so how would i do it in breezy?
<jsgotangco> ahh tricky
<martianpenguin> jsgotangco, i don't want to update everything, just the kernel
<mrkoje> where is the dictionary file in ubuntu?
<josh> anyone wanna help ? ;-D
<martianpenguin> josh, with what?
<sethk> josh, when nobody answers, nobody knows the answer to your question
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- when i start esd with -tcp, it doesnt recognize the ip i input for a computer to connect to
<josh> setting it up so i can type in different language's character sets
<Froo> martianpenguin: Great. What would you try first if you got this error from xmms? - "Couldn't open audio - Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly You have the correct output plugin selected No other program is blocking the soundcard"
<bimberi> agorf: i don't know of one on the 'net sorry - though you could use "dpkg -l" to list them while running the CD
<Knowerrors> Anbody know a website that suggests a username based on personal questions?
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- how do i really connect to a remote computer to play that computers sound? its already running a server on a port
<MoonRanger> where in Synaptic .. can i find a screen reader (for blind/visually impaired users)
<martianpenguin> Froo, how about alsamixer, does that work... (that is if it's used in ubuntu)
<Toma-> Chris_Tucker: no idea
<Delvien> Dapper install 100%better than breezy was
<agorf> bimberi, thx :>
<Toma-> havent done it before. but esd is the way to go. try finding a howto on it
<Chris_Tucker> Toma- so you led me into a wild goose chase?
<Chris_Tucker> Toma-: that doesnt usually help people
<Froo> martianpenguin: I don't have that program, and I cannot find it with apt.
<Toma-> Chris_Tucker: i pointed you in the right direction
<Toma-> anyway. bbl.
<martianpenguin> is there a way to tell apt-get or the other package managers that I want to install a test version of one program but no otehrs?
<liable> MoonRanger: check out festival, dunno if it does exactly what you are after though.
<martianpenguin> Froo, interesting, which version of ubuntu are you running, im using a pretty fresh install and it works fine for me
<pashaw> agorf, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.list
<Kuyaedz> does anyone have suggestions for setting up Thunderbird (or Evolution) with an msn.com email account?
<Froo> martianpenguin: Version 5.04
<liable> Kuyaedz: you prolly want hotwayd
<martianpenguin> Kuyaedz, is msn.com a pop email?
<bimberi> MoonRanger: i got screader and yasr (amongst others) with a 'screen reader' search in Synaptic (Name & Description)
<MoonRanger> ok
<Lukian> MoonRanger: screader and yasr show up in mine (with universe and multiverse)
<Kuyaedz> martianpenguin: as far as I know hotmail & msn are proprietary MS crap but I've heard it can be done..
<martianpenguin> Kuyaedz, oh, im not familiar with it then
<martianpenguin> Froo, is that breezy badger?
<liable> Kuyaedz: hotmail can be retrieved with hotwayd, sent (supposedly) with hotsmtp..
<Froo> martianpenguin: Hoary
<martianpenguin> Froo, I'm new to ubuntu... but alsa should be the same on all distros
<Kuyaedz> martianpenguin: yeah, if its standard pop3 I'd have no problem.. its the proprietary non-interoperable MS protocols that are getting me
<agorf> pashaw, gr8 thanks :)
<martianpenguin> Kuyaedz, I would search google then
<pashaw> agorf, np  :P
<martianpenguin> Kuyaedz, or check if there is anything on mozilla's site or forums
<martianpenguin> Kuyaedz, maybe a plugin
<Xenguy> Anyone use Evolution to fetch Exchange mail?  Is evolution still unstable?
<bimberi> MoonRanger: gnopernicus looks more promising too - and is integrated with the System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technology Support menu item
<agorf> what a pitty. i only miss subversion :/
<bimberi> Kuyaedz: gotmail or hotway might be worth a try
<martianpenguin> Froo, do you not have all the repositories enabled?
<martianpenguin> Froo, alsamixer is not a new program
<frogzoo> Xenguy: to get evolution to work with exchange, it seems you need the exchange admin's cooperation to get it set up
<Kuyaedz> bimberi: thanks
<martianpenguin> Froo, and if it's not working, then your sound definitely won't work
<Xenguy> frogzoo: I tried once today and got it working, but haven't had much of a chance to play yet
<pashaw> agorf, what do you mean? subversion 1.20 can be added through Synaptic
<Xenguy> frogzoo: it doesn't seem an admin is necessary in my situation tho
<pashaw> agorf, sorry subversion 1.2.0
<Froo> I don't have alsamixer on my machine.
<sureshot> ok i am back. reinstalled gambas from the repository it does not show up on programing menu.   i am so new at this all i am trying
<martianpenguin> Froo, do you use alsa for sound?
<Froo> It's cool - I have someone here helping me now.
<martianpenguin> k
<Froo> Thanks.
<agorf> pashaw, ill be working with live cd
<meepy> As a linux newbie, and shell scripting - what is the variable to echo the dir you are in?
<aeon17x> pwd
<aeon17x> Er... maybe not.
<martianpenguin> does any one know if there is another channel for development stuff like dapper?
<ice9> I need to change back my locales from utf8  to ISO how do I DO THAT
<aeon17x> But it does show what dir you're in.
<Xenguy> cwd ?
<meepy> pwd!
<ice9> also does ubuntu have a recovery program
<ice9> if YOUR system is screwed up
<martianpenguin> ice9, screwed up in what way?
<blanky> hey guys, I'm going to resize my partitions, but I have these three partitions; / - ext2 - primary, extended - primary, linux swap - logical
<blanky> now, i know i leave the swap alone
<ice9> my locales
<blanky> but then wtf with extended? and i resize ext2 right?
<ice9> i can't use gtk now
<ice9> I tried to install iglooftp
<aeon17x> blanky: what are you going to use to resize your partitions?
<ice9> and got a alot of errors
<martianpenguin> ice9, i was experiencing errors with that before... but it didn't seem to actually effect anything
<blanky> im using partition magic (windows)
<ice9> it won't even run
<ice9> can I show you the errors
<MoonRanger> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sureshot> does any one know why a package installed by snyaptic does not show up on the poper menu ... (gambas) do i need to recompile do i need to do somthing else .. i am a newbie please help
<martianpenguin> ice9, yeah, is there a flood channel?
<Hoxzer> weee neeed more jelppa
<ice9> no I can just pm it to you
<martianpenguin> or that
<ice9> k one sec
<liable> #flood?
<martianpenguin> idk, i didn't remember if this was the server that had that
<cafuego> sureshot: Open a ternimal window,s type 'gambas' and hit return.
<SealyDave> downloaded sun package got; dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<SealyDave> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<SealyDave> dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb (--install):
<SealyDave>  subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<SealyDave> Errors were encountered while processing:
<SealyDave>  sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<martianpenguin> or if all servers do that
<sureshot> ok trying
<cafuego> SealyDave: disk full?
<SealyDave> no 2 gb free
<cafuego> /tmp full?
<sureshot> i get the following error
<bimberi> sureshot: yes, some packages don't create menu entries.  If nothing has appeared in the Applications Menu for Gambas then you can create an entry using Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<sureshot> sizeof(CLASS) = 256 !
<sureshot> ERROR: #51: Bad archive: Invalid argument
<SealyDave> thought temp did not have limit
<frogzoo> SealyDave: df -k
<CaptainMorgan> anybody recommend a better ftp program than gftp ?
<cafuego> SealyDave: That depends on where it is.
<sureshot> it is already there is the issue
<sureshot> in the menu editor
<bimberi> CaptainMorgan: Nautilus (via Places -> Connect to Server)
<SealyDave> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<SealyDave> /dev/hda1              5953436   2503264   3147752  45% /
<SealyDave> tmpfs                    63472         0     63472   0% /dev/shm
<SealyDave> tmpfs                    63472     12588     50884  20% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-38
<martianpenguin> CaptainMorgan, ftp
<Madpilot> !tell SealyDave about pastebin
<cafuego> Please don't paste blocks of output.
<jordo23_> Any good P2P platforms for Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> jordo23: Gnome BitTorrent is included by default...
<frogzoo> jordo23_: azureus
<aTypical> Hello All
<randabis> !p2p
<ubotu> well, p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<martianpenguin> jordo23_, bittorrent
<Hoxzer> er... platform?
<Hoxzer> well you can "translate" DC++
<ice9> martian turn off your spam block
<jordo23_> Is the Ubuntu version of BitTorrent any good? Or is there something better?
<MoonRanger> !kde
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<SealyDave> so yeah
<SealyDave> hi
<Hoxzer> jordo23_: azureus
<martianpenguin> ice9, i have spam block on?
<ice9> yeah
<Hoxzer> or bittornado
<martianpenguin> ice9, how do i turn it off, i'm using all defaults in this client
<jordo23_> Hoxzer: Is there a package for Azureus?
<cafuego> ice9: freenode has it enabled. register with nickserv.
<frogzoo> !tell jordo23_ about azureus
<martianpenguin> ice9, yeah, you can't pm unless you're registered
<ice9> k
<Hoxzer> jordo23_: yes, but I didn't got update work with it so I installed it form tar.gz
<cafuego> ice9: So in effect: stop being spam, and you won't be blocked ;-)
<Hoxzer> just extract the tar and then in azureus folder "./azureus" and azureus will start
<meepy> Is this correct? : exec gnome-terminal --working-directory=%PWD ----- It should exec gnome-terminal in the folder where you click the script
<blanky> hey guys what do I need extended for? ubuntu created it
<blanky> guys, what do i need extended partition for?
<aTypical> How do I fix and/or workaround this error? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.7-1_all.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<cafuego> aTypical: Scroll up and find the actual error.
<mindtriggerz[h1> hi dave62189
<aTypical> blanky, because you can only have so many primary partitions.
<dave62189> mindtriggerz
<adroc> hello peeps
<aTypical> cafuego, I'm using synaptic and that's the only message that shows.
<blanky> Hey guys! What do I need partition ex... aTypical thanks
<SealyDave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6010
<adroc> can someone help me
<blanky> Atypical, so I must keep it?
<adroc> can u install .deb packages on ubuntu?
<aTypical> blanky, what's on it?
<blanky> yeah, most of the times
<martianpenguin> adroc, yeah
<blanky> aTypical, nothing that i know of ....
<jasonjdp> lol, ive been having trouble with my onboard audio. and aparently the jumpers where turned off on the mobo.  if i switch the jumpers will ubuntu auto recognize the onboard audio (hopefully) or is a recompile needed?
<blanky> what's on your extended, aTypical
<adroc> because im trying to install nessus 3
<bimberi> blanky: iirc, the swap partition will be created within the primary exteded partition
<blanky> bimberi, really? Cause my swap partition is seperate
<adroc> but im getting an error
<aTypical> blanky, you create partitions for data on your system.  Did you create the partitions or did the system do it for you?
<blanky> aTypical, the 'system'/ubuntu did it for me
<blanky> automatically
<bimberi> blanky: they look separate yes
<aTypical> blanky, then do not remove them.
<blanky> so I have 36 gigs of primary ext2, 1.4 gigs of exended primary, and 1.4 gigs of swap
<bimberi> blanky: are they the same size?
<fit4lfe> martian you get the msg ?
<blanky> bimberi yeah!
<bimberi> blanky: ah ha!
<Chris_Tucker> OMG!
<blanky> bimberi so they're necessary right?
<blanky> lol
<jordo23_> How do you tell which version of Ubuntu you are running in command line?
<Chris_Tucker> ive figured out netwokred sound
<bimberi> blanky: yep
<SealyDave> so yeah can i get some help with my sun java instal please?
<bimberi> jordo23_: lsb_release -a
<Chris_Tucker> export ESPEAKER=server:port
<Chris_Tucker> YAY
<jasonjdp> if you add a soundcard, do you need to recompile to detect it?
<adroc> d
<jordo23_> bimberi thanks
<adroc> has anyone installed nessus 3 on ubuntu?
<bimberi> jordo23: np :)
<adroc> i have 2.x already but want to upgrade
<SealyDave> anyone?
<adroc> can anyone help
<sureshot> ok i totaly romoved gampas from my system. i am going to download it and reinstall it ... should i use add applications or snyaptic ....
<martianpenguin> SealyDave, what was your error?
<Madpilot> sureshot: either - they use the same back-end
<martianpenguin> SealyDave, you have to download the files from sun's site right?
<adroc> anyone
<pashaw> SealyDave, you could use Automatix for that program
<sureshot> ok .. after install. if it is not in the menu how do i start the program .. do i go to a term and just type gambas. i cant seem to find wear it is installed at
<SealyDave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6012
<CaptainMorgan> !ftp
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> damn..
<CaptainMorgan> stumped the bot... legitimately..
<alphy> where do I get the plugins to play my mp3's?
<bimberi> alphy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SealyDave> anyone?
<dan> hey, I am not getting any lights on my wireless card
<dan> i know that the card is at least recognized
<martianpenguin> dan, neither am I
<daemonic> whee
<sureshot> sorry to sound like a broken record but does anyone here know how to get gambas to run. i cant find it or seem to run it form a term
<SealyDave> pee pee for bung hole
<bimberi> sureshot: yes, if it's not in the menu you can start it from the a terminal (or create a menu entry) - "dpkg -L gambas" will show you what files were installed
<sureshot> thanks that is new info
<daemonic> who here is running the x86 64bit?
<bimberi> sureshot: or try 'dpkg -L gambas | grep bin' to see what executables were installed
<frogzoo> SealyDave: file sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb   ?
<dan> I'm not getting any power to my wireless card
<SealyDave> yeah
<martianpenguin> hey what was that list of packages for ubuntu in the repositories
<cafuego> daemonic: I was until last friday.
<satoshi> hail
<frogzoo> SealyDave: I mean, u sure it's a .deb - not a .deb.gz etc
<dan> do you know how to turn on the wireless card?
<bimberi> martianpenguin: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SealyDave> http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/
<daemonic> cafuego: what made you stop using it?
<cafuego> daemonic: Lack of support for media
<redvelvet> dan, you just started didnt you?
<dan> yeah, I did
<redvelvet> dan, are you gay?
<daemonic> cafuego: hmm, like?
<dan> just installed a few minutes ago
<cafuego> daemonic: video, flash, java
<daemonic> cafuego: hmm, you mean no video?
<cafuego> daemonic: Well, MPEGs played, but couldn't be resized. Not much luck with xvids & oggs.
<redvelvet> dan, im just kidding
<cafuego> daemonic: For a server, 64bit is fine. I don't think it's ready yet for day-to-day desktop use.
<bimberi> nice one redvelvet
<triceratops> Did anyonne succeed adding a podcast URL to Rhythmbox 0.9.2? I always get an error message 'Error in podcqast \n (null)'
<jordo23_> Does apt have a command to install all dependant packages automatically?  I know it's supposed to be automatic, but I get messages stating that a dependant package exists but "Is not going to be installed."
<sureshot> found it in /usr/bin   when i type gambas i get sizeof(class) = 256 error # 51 bad archive : invalid argument
<daemonic> cafuego: wow that sucks. I just bought this amd 64 and installed ubuntu (only 64bit dist I had around) and was hoping it'd all work.
<redvelvet> bimberi, sorry, i was just messing with a friend
<daemonic> cafuego: guess I was wrong
<frogzoo> SealyDave: wonders if you 1st executed this step 'sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common'
<bimberi> redvelvet: ah
<cafuego> daemonic: Well, you can make it work with a 32bit chroot, but that's more hassle than its worth too.
<redvelvet> can anyone help me out with a wireless card
<cafuego> daemonic: Make sure you have /home on a separate partition and upgrading becomes an easy matter.
<SealyDave> yeah done that, follwed all protocols on wiki restricted packages
<daemonic> cafuego: yeah. damn, that whole 32bit chroot sounds like more trouble than it's worth.
<jordo23_> anyone?
<cafuego> Bueller?
<SealyDave> fakeroot is already the newest version.
<SealyDave> java-package is already the newest version.
<SealyDave> java-common is already the newest version.
<cafuego> jordo23_: That indicates you're missing one of the repositories, like say multiverse or universe.
<jordo23_> cafuego: can I post my sources.list file somewhere and have you look at it?
<satoshi> guys, I've followed this wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29 ) on how to setup ndiswrapper so I could use my linksys wusb11, everything okay, and I added 'ndiswrapper' to the modules under etc/modules, now everytime Ubuntu starts to load, on that part "Calculating Module Dependencies etc..." it gives an error relationed with the ndiswrapper module, and it stops there, the system doesn't loads :S I could fix it if 
<cafuego> jordo23_: If you have a web browser, I expect you can, yes.
<daemonic> cafuego: don't suppose you know off hand if there's any chance of my nvidia card working in 64?
<jordo23_> cafuego: where do you want me to post it?
<cafuego> daemonic: Yes, they work fine in x64
<daemonic> cafuego: ahh, good.
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<alphy> why is the terminal telling me" Package j2re1.4 is not available"?
<sureshot> does anyone know if gambas is x64 compatible
<cafuego> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<martianpenguin> sureshot, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gambas&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<cafuego> alphy: Note 'multiverse'.
<sureshot> aging thinks and sorry for sounding like a broken record. just get this to run arg
<odat> hi everyone
<SealyDave> take me to your leader
<jsgotangco> bwahah
<fushi> lol
<cafuego> SealyDave: I'm already here.
<bimberi> heh
<jordo23_> cafuego: I posted it.
<bimberi> :)
<SealyDave> k, im anti linux right now, help
<jsgotangco> all hail cafuego
<blanky> xubuntu-desktop is my packge if i want fluxbox right?
<cafuego> jordo23_: Mind sharing the link? :-)
<SealyDave> i need some java
<blanky> guys?
<blanky> guys if i want fluxbox i get xubuntu-desktop right?
<cafuego> blanky: No.
<cafuego> blanky: xubuntu uses xfce4
<mrkoje> SealyDave,  what could possibly be wrong?!
<blanky> then just sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<blanky> cafuego: okay
<SealyDave> dont knwo
<jordo23_> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6014
<odat> anyone really know what program is best for windows media?
<serg> just installed kubuntu (breezy, well reinstalled) i have a new gfx card (nvidia geforce 5200), reboot - fine, but when i do apt-get upgrade on a vanilla system and then try to reboot i get a system freez  during booting stage - it freezes on a line "checking battery status"  any ideas why this is happening and how to fix it?
<cafuego> jordo23_: Yep, that looks fine. Run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install j2re1.4'
<alphy> cafuego, I have multiverse enabled
<kakei> hi,hey if i download a font front dafont.com where i have to unzip it to use it
<SealyDave> java is fun, lick my bum, fun fun fun, yum yum yum
<Delvien> how do i add emifreqd daemon to autostart upon bootup
<jordo23_> cafuego: it says it can't find the package j2rel.4
<SealyDave> how do i install java and pretend im not dumb
<frogzoo> !tell SealyDave about java
<SealyDave> done. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6012
<SealyDave> standing by..
<pashaw> SealyDave, i already told you  you could use Automatix
<SealyDave> how
<blanky> hey guys, how can I run the x window manager (such thing?)
<blanky> x window system or whatever
<odat> SealyDave, have you ever used synaptic?
<SealyDave> rgr
<blanky> in other words, not gnome/kde/fluxbox/blackbox etc.
<bimberi> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is crap
<Delvien> how do i add emifreqd daemon to autostart upon bootup
<nuxGuru> need to exit Xserver to build and install Nvidia driver .. how do I ?
<Kyral> blanky: X is the underlying thing of GNOME/KDE/Fluxbox
<blanky> lol why is autoamtix crap
<blanky> Kyral, I know that
<intelikey> blanky xdm ?
<odat> nuxGuru, why do you need to build the video driver?
<blanky> but isn't there also xwindows or wahtever, like, when it doesn, yeah i think that, intelikey
<blanky> I mean how there's sometimes windows with no themes
<bimberi> methinks that factoid needs a bit more detail
<sethk> blanky, You can run X with just a window manager
<blanky> nvm it's hard to explain
<Kyral> blanky: XDM/GDM/KDM just provide login managers
<Kyral> blanky: TWM?
<sethk> blanky, technically, it isn't really different than running a desktop
<mrkoje> screw automatix....
<intelikey> blanky icewm   or twm
<sethk> blanky, although operationally of course it is much more difficult
<pashaw> SealyDave, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<blanky> Kyral, I know, man i dont know how to explain it :'(
<blanky> like, you know how there's themes for window managers
<blanky> so it affects the appearnace
<sethk> blanky, as noted, twm, icewm, there is also fvwm, mwm (motif)
<Kyral> twm is literally just multiple XTerms open on one screen
<sethk> blanky, lesstif, the motif clone, is lower overhead than even a small desktop like fluxbox, but a cut above twm
<blanky> sometimes theres windows that have no theme, and look old with the weird scroll bars (pointy), and no x button, well it does have an x button but it looks different
<jordo23_> cafuego: you there?
<sethk> Kyral, no, that isn't quite true.  the window manager does more than that
<Daemonic> cafuego: damn. this sucks. you're right. media support blows.
<Kyral> blanky: sudo apt-get install twm and see if thats it
<nuxGuru> odat .. I do not have accss via Ubutu ..yet.. and and was trying to manually install the nvidia driver and appropiate drivers to get modem going
<blanky> i dont know, Kyral, I doubt it. It's something normal, just an xwindow
<intelikey> blanky sounds like twm
<sethk> blanky, whether or not there is a pluggable theme for a particular window manager depends on how the windoe manager is architected.
<blanky> not GTK, not QT, etc.
<blanky> sethk, yeah i dont mean that though
<blanky> watch i'll try to find a picture
<odat> nuxGuru, do you mean that you can not get to the desktop yet because your nvidia driver isn't working?
<sethk> blanky, twm, mwm, etc., don't require gtk or qt
<blanky> almost looks like twm
<sethk> blanky, you do need a minimal window manager running
<sethk> blanky, twm looks just like twm
<nuxGuru> odat .. no... am accessing web via windows..  booting Ubuntu takes me to the graphic interface
<intelikey> :)
<sethk> blanky, it's amazing  :)
<Kyral> vtwm?
<blanky> mwm is different, no wiat, man they both look like what i meant, twm looks more like it though
<blanky> vtwm? let me see
<sethk> nuxGuru, boot into single user mode.  It won't start the gui and you'll be able to install nvidia drivers
<sethk> blanky, you mean fvwm
<Kyral> ctwm?
<jordo23_> Does anyone know why I get dependency errors when my sources.list looks like this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6014
<blanky> yeah i think it's vtwm, i mainly look at the top right corner of the window, the weird buttons
<nuxGuru> I tried that  and failed ..
<sethk> nuxGuru, what happened?
<kakei> hi,hey if i download a font front dafont.com where i have to unzip it to use it
<blanky> nah not fvwm, i guess it's twm
<odat> nuxGuru, the appropriate drivers were probably installed when the system was installed
<blanky> yeah it looks like twm
<nuxGuru> am an ex Unix guru from the 80s .. so much of what I look at today is obscure
<sethk> jordo23, whatever dependency errors you get are not caused by that repository configuration
<blanky> brb guys, thanks
<intelikey> i believe twm was the default 'failsafe kind' of wm that x used to always install.... xfree86 that is.
<jordo23_> sethk: what's wrong with it?
<nuxGuru> the system wants to run my video at 50Hz .. and have not figured out a way to gt it higher ..so was thinking it was the video driver
<Nebular> on boot I'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task
<pashaw> nuxGuru, have you read the help page?  System-> Help (look at bottom) Starter Guide -> (left pane click Hardware)
<sethk> jordo23, nothing
<Nebular> I have no idea what that means and google hasn't been much help
<sethk> intelikey, that's was true a while ago, although fvwm is much closer to a usable window manager (IMHO) and is/was available with the xfree distribution without any additional desktop stuff.
<nuxGuru> have read alot .... is this on the system or atr ubuntu web page
<jordo23_> sethk: what should I do?
<pashaw> nuxGuru, you Ubuntu desktop menu
<SealyDave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6015  and then nothing
<nuxGuru> k thanks.. another question
<sethk> jordo23, first, tell us what error you are getting
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/T6F5I721.html
<bluefoxicy> Read 'em and weep.
<bluefoxicy> Tests on Dapper.  :)
<nuxGuru> am trying to get pengaol installed.. fails to install normally .. so attempt to compile and install .. this also fails.. any hints ?
<sethk> nuxGuru, nobody can possibly help you without the _exact_ error message you get, and without knowing exactly what you were doing when the error occured
<jordo23_> sethk:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6016
<ptolo> bluefoxicy: you did read a recent series of posts on planet.gnome.org regarding memory usage (and measuring that) in gnome apps?
<sethk> jordo23, that says, simply, that it does not know of a package named j2rel.4.  That is possibly because there is no such package.  Where did you get that name?  you should use synaptic, and do a search for packages with java in the description and/or j2 in the name
<frogzoo> !tell sethk about java
<sethk> frogzoo, don't tell me, I'm not installing java
<nuxGuru> peng aol error : kernel30.h:152:error!  ... more>'
<sethk> !tell jordo23_ about java
<nuxGuru> ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'CAolCmd30' with no type
<sethk> nuxGuru, don't show us half an error and then one typed line
<sethk> nuxGuru, that is an error in the source code
<sethk> nuxGuru, although probably you aren't telling us the first error
<sethk> nuxGuru, all errors after the first error are meaningless.  there is probably a header file not found, or an error in the header file that would be defining that type
<martianpenguin> i just installed the 2.6.15 kernel... and my touchpad stopped working... has anyone else had this problem?
<nuxGuru> that is all the error .. is also followed by several "" expected ';'' before '*' token.. then exits make
<sethk> nuxGuru, so capture the _entire_ output, put it on a paste bot, and then give us here the url to the pastebot
<bluefoxicy> ptolo:  nope
<jordo23_> sethk: I am trying to install azureus and I get unmet dependencies when processing the dpkg file.....  this is what happened...    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6017
<nuxGuru> what is a past bot?
<rikai> err, what's the best way to install kde on a normal ubuntu install (non-kubuntu)...?
<jordo23_> rikai: apt-get install kde
<rikai> jordo23, not kubuntu-desktop?
<pashaw> rikai, either  your command installs all kde apps with it
<sethk> jordo23, that lists a number of packages that may be missing.  The name you came up with before doesn't appear in that list at all.
<Toba> argh
<frogzoo> !tell nuxGuru about pastebin
<Toba> eye of gnome is broken in 5.10
<bluefoxicy> ptolo:  I did a full system measure
<Toba> it crashes when you use it to delete a file
<sethk> jordo23, that looks like java/swing development libraries, and java/swing/gtk support is missing
<ptolo> bluefoxicy: uhh...i can't find the post right now ... the problem is not in measuring, its in defining what exactly you measure
<nuxGuru> I am not afraid to read stuff.. just need to get pointed in right direction
<jordo23_> sethk: someone else told me to install that package. what do I do? When I try to apt for the dependent packages, it says the other are missing dependants.
<sethk> jordo23, It says you are trying to replace azureus.  (this may be because of an earlier partial install.)  I thing the first thing to do is to try to remove azureus.  That may get you back to a state where it can automatically find and install the dependencies.
<ptolo> bluefoxicy: 'free' doesn't report how much memory is free actually - you may have cached data in memory that actually isn't using it (and will be purged when needed), also when you look at the memory consumption on per-process basis, you can see that many programs/libraries mmap files (icons, themes, etc), which gets marked as memory usage but actually isn't (its the file on the disk), ....
<sethk> jordo23, you can do what it suggests in the error message, which is to force the install even without meeting the depedencies, but that's usually a bad idea
<bluefoxicy> ptolo:  did you even read the paste?
<ptolo> bluefoxicy: so it's kinda hard to determine the correct value; that said, you do have a point about gnome being a bit over-hungry (in both memory and cpu sense :)
<ptolo> bluefoxicy: yes
<bluefoxicy> ptolo:  I cut out the disk cache because it's treated as free memory when memory runs low anyway.
<sethk> jordo23, it believes that everything is already installed, and it only needs to configure, but that's obviously not the case.
<dkelson> I'm trying to install Dapper FT2 on my AMD64 box with an Areca RAID controller. I can't find the arcmsr kernel module, although a post on ubuntu-devel someone said the driver was there. Help?
<ilpavox> have a fresh ubuntu install.  used apt to change to xdm, now it won't start x at all unless i am in root, or change to kdm or gdm.  anyone have this problem?
<sethk> jordo23, by removing first, I'm hoping that it will realize it has to install, and then it will do the normal thing which is to also install required dependencies
<bimberi> jordo23_: btw, what are you running ubuntu on?
<seanhammond_> Hi - I just installed Hula as per the instructions on the wiki, and when I try to visit localhost.localdomain port 89 or 8080 I get Connection Refused. If I run hulamanager it outputs 'Hula web administration server not configured; skipping', anyone know what the problem is?
<jordo23_> bimberi: dell laptop.
<bimberi> jordo23: ok (so i386)
<jordo23_> sethk: is there an apt package for Azureus? If so I can't find it.
<taydad> How do I switch from ubuntu to edubuntu?
<dkelson> Is there a newer install ISO than the FT2 iso?
<superneo> does any1 know how to install oddcastv3-jack-3.1.6tar.gz
<bimberi> taydad: sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<Toba> for synaptic to do a force version downgrade, I need to have backports right?
<Victorjiang> How can I start snmp service? I don't find a service command.
<ilpavox> anyone see my question
<eclair> ilpavox: i haven't had that problem :(
<Toba> ilpavox: what was it?
<bimberi> dkelson: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ilpavox> toba: have a fresh ubuntu install.  used apt to change to xdm, now it won't start x at all unless i am in root, or change to kdm or gdm.
<Toba> hrm, I dunno
<Toba> never had that problem
<Toba> (I just read up and saw it)
<ilpavox> gah
<Toba> sorry :(
<intelikey> superneo source tarball    unpack (tar -xzf)  read the docs, and probably  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Toba> hrm I really dislike the new version of eye of gnome
<taydad> Thanks I will look into it and get back to you if I have more Qs.
<Toba> crashes, slow, and spams the terminal
<frogzoo> ilpavox: mebbe make the x server suid - but it's not necessary
<Toba> :(
<Toba> who develops eog, the gnome people?
<Madpilot> Toba: try gThumb
<Toba> gthumb eh?
<dkelson> bimberi: thanks!
<Madpilot> I like it better than eog, although the version in breezy has one really irritating bug...
<Toba> I really like eye of gnome though
<dkelson> bimberi, where can I get a list of kernel modules included with the daily install ISO?
<sethk> jordo23, now you've lost me.  The apt package for azureus is listed in the thing you put on the pastebot
<brenner> Toba: pic mgrs? i'm a big fan of gqview
<bimberi> dkelson: sorry, i don't know
<frenchy> hey does anyone know how to get the gstreamer in amarok to play mp3s
<Toba> brenner: I don't want to manage my photos with it, I wrote some scripts for that that do exactly what I need
<aTypical> frenchy, I believe that's covered in the Ubuntu Wiki
<bimberi> dkelson: have a browse via http://packages.ubuntu.com - you might find something there
<Toba> all I want to do is slideshows and simple rotating and deleting
<frenchy> ok
<Toba> I found the bug report in the gnome bug tracker though
<Toba> somebody already submitted it
<Toba> :/
<aTypical> frenchy, have you read it?  I'm new so don't take what I say as the gospel.
<brenner> Toba: you should be happy.  that saves you doing it :)
<Toba> I know!
<Victorjiang> How can I start snmp service? I don't find a service command.
<Toba> I just wonder how to confirm the report
<rcmiv> i have the nvidia-legacy drivers installed and enabled, splashscreen comes up, but openGL is not working...?
<Toba> since it's exactly what I have
<rcmiv> for instance openGL screensavers don't go
<frenchy> im looking riht now
<rcmiv> any ideas?
<bimberi> Victorjiang: there's a package called snmpd, i guess you'd need to install that
<Victorjiang> bimeri:it is already installed.but there is not a command called service
<DMJC> I'm running ubuntu linux
<intelikey> calender app ?    not a schedualer, a calender that contains things like moon phases and eclipes and such; that one might browse different years in ????
<DMJC> I want to what i want to do
<DMJC> is setup a machine on my network to filter packets for priority
<sorush20> guys any recommendation for very cheap domain registeration
<DMJC> and share out my internet to the rest of the network
<Victorjiang> bimeri:or how can I start the snmpd service by command line or gui?
<DMJC> any good howto's on filtering traffic for games to give higher priority to packets?
<dan> how do install my wireless card?  I have an airlink awlc3025
<bimberi> Victorjiang: sudo invoke-rc.d snmpd restart
<frenchy> oh all i had to do was install the gstreamer-mad plugin
<sethk> DMJC, you want to give games _higher_ priority?
<sethk> DMJC, regardless of the specifics, look at the traffic shaper thing
<tyler7039> hi, how would i go about updated Firefox?
<tyler7039> i downloaded the install package
<tyler7039> the .gz
<dan> anybody know how to install a wireless card?
<tyler7039> but i dont know which file to run
<Madpilot> tyler7039: wait until April when Dapper comes out with 1.5
<Victorjiang> bimberi: thanks a lot. libsnmp9 and libsnmp-base are installed. but it tell me:/etc/init.d/snmpd not found.Do I need to install more package?
<sethk> tyler7039, you mean it is a .tar.bz ?
<intelikey> dan did you read the wiki ?
<DMJC> sethk: home lan
<sethk> tyler7039, sorry, tar.gz, not bz
<B7su4> can anyone help me with the error
<frenchy> does anyone else use amarok?
<B7su4> ~/Desktop$ peerguardnf
<B7su4> peerguardnf: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DMJC> I want downloads to take a backseat to my ping
<tyler7039> sethk, yes it was
<sethk> DMJC, your ping?
<tyler7039> i extracted it into a folder
<dan> intelikey, no, new to the whole ubuntu thing
<bimberi> Victorjiang: yes, the "snmpd" package (note the d)
<sethk> tyler7039, then actually you don't have to run anything
<intelikey> dan  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<B7su4> can anyone help me with the error
<sethk> tyler7039, the firefox tar.gz files are ready to run
<dan> intelikey, thanks, I'll check it out!
<aTypical> Anyone running Dapper getting an error about locales when trying to update?
<Victorjiang> bimberi:Where can I get it?
<sethk> tyler7039, what I did was to copy them to a directory named /usr/local/firefox, and then I added /usr/local/firefox to my PATH
<bob832> when picking between KDE and gnome, does it basically come down to pref?
<bimberi> Victorjiang: sudo aptitude install snmpd (in a terminal)
<sethk> tyler7039, add /usr/local/firefox to the _front_ of the path, because the older one is still in /usr/bin
<tyler7039> oh, okay
<tyler7039> thank you
<dle> Has anyone found on Breezy, Gnome hanging in a half-stopped state when shutting down from the menu?
<tyler7039> i get it
<intelikey> sethk what is it a tarball of pre-compiled binarries ?
<sethk> intelikey, yes
<frenchy> dle does it hang or freeze?
<B7su4> can anyone help me with the error
<sethk> intelikey, both firefox and thunderbird on mozilla.org are tarballs of binaries.  they have one for x86, and a few other common targets
<Madpilot> bob832: yes. Except that KDE users are feature sluts, and Gnome is only usable by idiots :P
<sethk> intelikey, of course you can also download the source, and I believe they have fedora and debian packages available
<dle> frenchy - kind of a semantic difference. :)  It's effectively frozen -- unusable.
<intelikey> so it would run on any *nix ?
<frenchy> B7su4 have you search synaptic for libstdc++ or something similar
<B7su4> frenchy, no, how can i do that?
<frenchy> dle: mine hangs a little when logging out but that was because i didnt have my vid driver installed
<jiangguowei> bimberi:You are so enthusiastic!  sudo aptitude install snmpd
<jiangguowei> Reading package lists... Done
<jiangguowei> Building dependency tree... Done
<jiangguowei> Reading extended state information
<jiangguowei> Initializing package states... Done
<jiangguowei> Building tag database... Done
<jiangguowei> No candidate version found for snmpd
<jiangguowei> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<jiangguowei> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jiangguowei> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<jiangguowei> Writing extended state information... Done
<brenner> Madpilot: heh. what do you use?
<jiangguowei> bimberi:why no package is downloaded?
<bimberi> jiangguowei: thanks, but don't paste in here like that please
<frenchy> B7su4 do you use synaptic
<Madpilot> brenner: I'm an idiot :P
<Madpilot> brenner: there was a post about two weeks ago by Linus Torvalds slagging Gnome, hence the idiots/feature slut comment
<bimberi> jiangguowei: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<B7su4> i think so
<B7su4> frenchy, ^
<jiangguowei> bimberi:sorry.Ok
* bimberi admires Madpilot's balance in alienating everyone at once :)
<brenner> Madpilot: i haven't use kde for a while, but yeah, i sort of agree with the other comment.  one of the things i'd like in gnome is more power
<frenchy> B7su4 how do you install yoru packages
<Madpilot> bimberi: it's a talent I have :P
<brenner> but then again i find it really usable
<intelikey>         anyone know of a good calendar app.   not scheduler.  just venella cal. that has moon phase ?
<B7su4> teriman apt-get
* cafuego has an ascii-art moon phase tool :-)
<Madpilot> brenner: I'm always tinkering with my desktop details - I have since Win98 days - and I haven't found Gnome limiting yet, and the basics are far more usable than KDE, IMO
<Xenguy> intelikey: pom == phase of moon
<tonyyarusso> Say you downloaded a .deb.  Can you install it without using the command line and dpkg -i?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: not currently
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Is that a plan for near-future releases?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: why?
<intelikey> cafuego if it is the same one i dl'd the range is 500-2100  too short.
* eclair is away: reading,writing,reading,writing, and so on
<frenchy> B7su4 apt-get install libstdc++
<cafuego> intelikey: Let me check
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Possible Windows migration-candidate friend is wondering.
<intelikey> Xenguy that is for present date   no ?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: I think there'll be a graphical installer for Dapper - april 2006
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Of course, most things Synaptic will be fine, so that's nice.
<Xenguy> intelikey: hrm, pom is in bsdgames I think
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Perfect.  Thanks.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: don't fear the CLI :-)
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, I don't - I love it!
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: I seem to remember a post on planet.ubuntu.com about the deb installer, sometime in the last two months...
<intelikey> pom but it only shows present phase ?    doesn't it ?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: heheh
<frenchy> does anyone here know if there is something like gxmms for amarok?
<superneo> this 1 is kinda complicated ... i need xmms-jack to see/use jackd so i can then set up oddcast ...does any1 know how to do this or a "howto" that i could read ?
<cafuego> intelikey: It's certainly got a Y2K problem
<Xenguy> intelikey: yep
<cafuego> "1051222 05:06  the moon is waning gibbous (65% illuminated)"
<Xenguy> intelikey: or AFAIK
<brenner> Madpilot: you obviously don't tinker enough. :)  it's just minor things really, like how about letting us change the panel's font color without going through a theme?  but then again, that's a pure eye candy thing
<intelikey> k neither of those help me.  but thanks for the input Xenguy cafuego
<dle> frenchy - vid driver.  In general I'm finding X performing rather poorly in Breezy w/ either the radeon or the fglrx driver.
<intelikey> any other sujestions welcome.
<Xenguy> intelikey: apt-cache search moon
<dle> 2nd question: HOw do you configure pppoe in Breezy?
<B7su4> frenchy, says that it can not find it
<Madpilot> brenner: yeah, the whole theme-building thing I haven't really gotten into yet - but changing some stuff independant of the theme would be nice
<morphix> how hard would it be to change over ubuntu install on a lower class celeron.. onto a new mobo & higher celeron, using the existing NIC & hdds as the old machine..?
<morphix> so i dont need to reinstall the whole system again
<frenchy> ehh thats why i stick to nvidia dle ati support kind of sucks for linux, im not sure what to tell you ive never had an ati card so i probably wont be much help
<cdubya> hey tonyyarusso.
* cdubya waves
<frenchy> B7su4 apt-get install libstdc++6, try that
<sethk> morphix, odds are you could just use it as is, changing nothing
<tonyyarusso> cdubya, Hey there.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, so how'd you come out with your finals?
<intelikey> morphix as easy as changing the hardware.
<morphix> hmm i hope
<dle> frenchy - Yeah, it's  a bit of a mess.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya, Well, I think I passed; we'll find out next month when marks come back.  I know some of them, and those were good.
<cafuego> intelikey: No, mine seems to suffer from 32bit integer time_t issues.
<B7su4> frenchy, gave me this Building dependency tree... Done
<B7su4> libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<B7su4> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bimberi> ubotu tell dle about pppoe
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, good deal. :)
<dkelson> where can I find the udeb for the daily dapper kernel?
<cdubya> anyone use xfce?
<Xenguy> cdubya: yup
<intelikey> cafuego yep
<cdubya> Xenguy, any way to show the battery life?
<Xenguy> cdubya: yes...
<frenchy> hmm
<cdubya> heh. got any tips
<cdubya> ?
<Xenguy> cdubya: there's a plug-in
<cdubya> ewwww.
<Xenguy> cdubya: ?
<cdubya> and I'm sure it's got a very logical package name, right
<cdubya> ?
<cdubya> heh
<_jason> B7su4, didn't you need libstdc++5 ?
<dle> bimberi - THanks. I knew about pppoeconf already, and used it after my install.  However, on reboot just now, I had to run it again.  pon did not work.
<frenchy> ok B7su4 i may have missed your complete problem, what app were you running and what error did it give you again
<Xenguy> cdubya: it might take a little cleverness yes
<cdubya> Xenguy, I really like it.....just want to make sure I can do everything I need to...
<laptopzz> is it possible to get gstreamer .10 in ubu breezy?
<eclair> cdubya: i think you could add it on the panel or something. there are a lot of stuff to monitor things like battery life, etc
<cdubya> Xenguy, file manager never launches, is it another separate package that doesn't get install as a dep......
<B7su4> frenchy, i  am running peerguardian...and it gives me this error peerguardnf: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cdubya> eclair, I looked, but didn't see anything....
<Xenguy> cdubya: apt-cache search xfce |grep battery
<cdubya> I'll have to google for the package name....
<cdubya> Xenguy, sweet, thanks
<Xenguy> cdubya: yw
<dle> Xenguy - Think you're pretty smart, don't you?
<Xenguy> dle: yeah, most of the time I rock :-)
<cdubya> Xenguy, here's what I got.... xfce4-battery-plugin - battery monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel
<dle> Pff!  ;-)
<cdubya> so that's the name of the package?
<frenchy> B7s4: and it says libstdc++6 is already installed
<Xenguy> dle: ;P
<intelikey> oh how cute.... i got the cutest little info box.... it is one char tall and has one line of info       [please wait]       lol
<_jason> B7su4, frenchy you need  libstdc++5 not  libstdc++6
<Xenguy> cdubya: apt-get it dude
<B7su4> _jason, okay
<B7su4> yeah it works i think
<cdubya> Xenguy, got it....
<frenchy> does anyone use amarok
<_jason> frenchy, yes
<cdubya> sweet.....
<cdubya> works like a charm.
<cdubya> Xenguy, is the file manager another package as well?
<frenchy> _jason do you know of anything for amarok that is like gxmms where i can control it from an applet on the gnome-panel
<_jason> frenchy, hrmm nope sorry
<dkelson> How do you make a "driver floppy" for Dapper to get a kernel module for loaded that isn't compiled/included by default?
<tonyyarusso> I'm having an issue with tpb (ThinkPad buttons).
<frenchy> poo
<Xenguy> cdubya: I didn't really like the native FM, so I installed a couple of others
<tonyyarusso> I want the Access IBM (THINKPAD) button to open a terminal.
<tonyyarusso> I got this line for /etc/tpbrc from someone else:
<tonyyarusso> THINKPAD        /usr/bin/gnome-terminal --working-directory=%f
<_jason> frenchy, just setup some shortcut keys, I find them a lot more convenient
<cdubya> Xenguy, what do you use?
<tonyyarusso> But it opens two terminals at once now.
<tonyyarusso> Thoughts?
<foxiness> how use this Parallels WS 2 on ubuntu ? it stop with me after Parallels-config 'ubuntu brezzy' ,i have GCC 3.4.5 and make .
<Toba> hrm it looks like there is a new version of eog in backports
<Toba> hopefully the bug isf ixed there
<Xenguy> cdubya: if you have fast hardware, then I find 'krusader' very nice...
<Xenguy> cdubya: otherwise I make do with 'emelfm'; I suppose 'konqueror' is worth a look too
<darkness> Hey, I'm looking to buy/get another Linux distro to duel boot with ubuntu, what would pick out of these for general use, programming and possibly a part time server: FreeBSD, Fedora Core 4, SLackware or Red Hat?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso is that the only line in /etc/tpbrc ?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, No.
<Madpilot> darkness: "duel-boot"? That's where the two OSes fight each other for system resources, is it? :P
<intelikey> could ya pastebin it for us tonyyarusso
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Sure.
<LaptopZZ> is it possible to get gstreamer .10 in ubu breezy?
<darkness> Madpilot: I think it's dual boot... Something like that. I just want to try another Linux OS.
<LaptopZZ> darkness: like what
<foxiness> any one get Parallels 2 work with ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> darkness: yes, it's spelled "dual" - I was just razzing you on your spelling :)
<Toba> argh
<Toba> eye of gnome is totally broken now
<darkness> MadPilot: Hahaha, nice work. I didn't pick it up. I almost feel stupid now.
<Toba> it won't even display folders :(
* Toba bitches and moans
<LaptopZZ> Toba: u on dappers or something
<Toba> no
<Toba> breezy
<LaptopZZ> hm
<LaptopZZ> howd you break it
<Toba> backports made it worse not better
<LaptopZZ> oh heh
<Madpilot> darkness: it seems to be a very common spelling error, and it amuses me to point it out.... ;)
* LaptopZZ needs gstreamer .10
<Toba> well, I did a distupgrade the other day and since then eye of gnome has had a buggy version
<bimberi> yay backports
<jason^> is there a good place to get just a standard iptables script to setup NAT but have it be default deny for incoming stuff?
<Toba> bimberi: yay, it broke it worse :(
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6018
<intelikey> k
<darkness> Madpilot: I usually have alright spelling. Well, alright compared to most people I talk to.
<LaptopZZ> Toba: download a known working package
<makkura> I've got a strange problem showing up on two boxes...  the install never asked for a root password so I can't access su in terminals though some administration programs in unbuntu let me use them with my own password.
<_jason> ubotu, tell makkura about root
<Toba> well I can downgrade now
<makkura> _jason, thanks...  can I get my very own ubotu? ;)
* LaptopZZ compiles .10 gstreamer
<Toba> but adding more newer buggier things did not get me the hoary packages :(
<_jason> makkura, sure
<darkness> Hey, I'm looking to buy/get another Linux distro to dual boot with ubuntu, what would pick out of these for general use, programming and possibly a part time server: FreeBSD, Fedora Core 4, SLackware or Red Hat?
<_jason> ubotu, tell makkura about yourself
<Toba> say... if I add hoary repos it won't downgrade anything right?
<Toba> it'll just give me more options
<LaptopZZ> darkness: depends on your needs
<eclair> makkura: try sudo ?
<Toba> is that no correct?
<jason^> ubotu: tell me about root
<LaptopZZ> Toba: not totally sure..
<intelikey> tonyyarusso there are 0 lines in that file....  they are all commented out.
<Toba> hrm
<darkness> LaptopZZ: I basically want to try out another OS, one that comes with a little more bundled software then Ubuntu. : )
<Toba> the whole repositories thing is a bit confusing to me
<LaptopZZ> darkness: debian then, its ubuntu with all you'd ever wan
<LaptopZZ> t
<Madpilot> darkness: there's something like 17,000 packages in the Ubuntu repos - when are you going to find time to try them all?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Not the Thinkpad one for sure; I didn't remember if any others were left.
<cafuego> !dstats
<dkelson> Is there a Ubuntu equiv of http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstallerModify ?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, That may be the only one though now that I think about it.
<darkness> Madpilot: I have alot of time on my hands.... I also want to try something different to Ubuntu.
<bimberi> Toba: try removing backports, apt-get update, then apt-get install --reinstall eog
<thick-glasses> anyone install the new broadcom wireless driver with breezy?
<darkness> LatptopZZ: I don't want to try Debian because Ubuntu is based of Debian, meaning they would be very similar.
<cafuego> Ooh, internal error! :-)
<norki> how can i apt-get zsnes 1.36? i don't know the filename XD
<Toba> oh I don't need to worry about getting it down to the breezy version bimberi
<bimberi> Toba: s/removing/commenting out/
<Toba> I did that with force version in synaptic
<Toba> I want the hoary version though
<Toba> since the breezy version is not as good
<bimberi> Toba: oh, ok :)
<Toba> any ideas?
<cafuego> darkness: Ubuntu probably has more bundled software than other distros.  It's just that others may have that stuff on a DVD whereas with Ubuntu you fetch it from online sources.
<brenner> norki: the version in the breezy repo is 1.4
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Okay, yes, it would appear the only non-commented line is the one I said earlier.  Sorry.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso yes that is the only line in the file not commented out, sorry for the 0 statement i missed it the first pass.
<brenner> and the package is funnily enough, called zsnes
<norki> brenner: i know.. but i want 1.36, it's faster
<darkness> Cafuego: Ok, enough about the sfotware then. I still would like to try another Linux DIstro.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, So any ideas what's wrong with that one?
<cafuego> darkness: Pick one, download it, install it :-)
<brenner> norki: then you'll have to d/load the source off the official site
<brenner> and compile/checkinstall
<darkness> Cafuego: Definately not downloading it... I'm going to buy it off of Ebay.
<bimberi> Toba: only yucky ones involving force-ing things that probably won't work anyway
<norki> brenner: ok i'll look into it. but i've never compiled a thing in my life
<intelikey> tonyyarusso well my thoughts on the reson are proved /dev/null so i don't know what to tell ya.
<brenner> ubotu: tell norki about source
<megasquid> anyone good with mod rewrite?
<Toba> it's just eye of gnome
<Toba> I doubt anything has that as a dependency
<brenner> hmm, bad factoid
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, What if I tried removing the options from gnome-terminal?
<bimberi> Toba: nautilus :/
<Toba> ew
<Toba> nautilus is not at all what I need
<brenner> norki: there's a wiki page on compiling
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, (btw, do you remember how to reload tpb after making changes?)
<megasquid> ?
<Falstius> how can I tell the nautilus cd burner where to store temporary files?  Or set any options at all.
<norki> brenner: ta
<bimberi> Toba: plus ubuntu-desktop and others which probably don't matter, but nautilus...
<Toba> nautilus depends on eog?
<Toba> wtf?
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/tpb restart    maybe tonyyarusso
<Toba> argh
* Toba groans
<norki> i know what to compile is, but do i need to install C or something? and link and stuff like that?
<Toba> but it's buggy and stuff :(
<Toba> and there's really nothing I can do?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Seems to work.
<Toba> nooooooooooo!
<Xenguy> norki: build-essential
<bimberi> Toba: actually - it's a "suggests" dependency
<Toba> ok then
<dkelson> what version of gcc is used to compile the ubunto dapper AMD64 kernel?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Same problem.
<sethk> norki, the c compiler is already installed
<bimberi> Toba: so try uninstalling and installing the hoary deb using dpkg
<brenner> norki: actually, i can't find a wiki page. but yeah, you need buildessential (which has all that C stuff) and then add the source repos to your sources.list, and then apt-get build-dep zsnes to get all the libraries etc. it will need
<brenner> *build-essential
<Toba> but I don't know what version hoary had
<Toma-> dkelson: are in dapper now?
<dkelson> no
<intelikey> tonyyarusso then i have no idea....
<bimberi> Toba: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Toba> thx
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Okay, now something's up with some step of that.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, I commented out everything now, tried that restart command, and it still opens two.  Hmm...
<Toba> thanks bimberi
<brenner> norki: then you can either read the README file in the source archive to work out how to compile, or use checkinstall to do all that stuff and install it for you
<bimberi> Toba: np, good luck :)
<norki> brenner: i've got the tar. i should prolly read up on the basic commands before i try compiling something :)
<intelikey> tonyyarusso it's not running a script some where is it ?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, And System > Preferences > Sessions > Current Session shows the little lifesaver ring by tpb.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Shouldn't be to my knowledge.
<ubuntu> ..-
<sethk> norki, compiling from a tar file is very easy
<brenner> norki: good idea, but here it is in a few steps: [1]  add source repos [2]  apt-get build-dep zsnes [3]  untar the source archive [4]  install checkinstall [5]  cd into the archive and type 'sudo checkinstall'
<ubuntu_> rc-hispano.org
<brenner> [5]  should be cd into the extracted zsnes source dir, not the archive itself
<norki> brenner, sethk: yeah, to compile i type ./configure && gmake && gmake install
<norki> but where do i uncompress the tar?
<sethk> norki, gmake is only necessary on real unix systems
<martianpenguin> hey, is there a way to log into my computer remotely and use graphical applications from another linux box?
<Toba> hrm
<sethk> norki, the only make on linux (well, by default) is gma,e
<Xenguy> norki: yeah, not gmake
<sethk> gmake, that is
<linkd> martianpenguin: a VNC server
<Madpilot> martianpenguin: yes
<Toba> I want to use dpkg to install eog 2.10.0-0ubuntu1
<Toba> what command would I use?
<cmatheson>  martianpenguin yes, use ssh w/ x forwarding
<martianpenguin> how bout a straight xserver?
<sethk> norki, if it is a compressed tar file, gnu tar has a three convenience flags to extract and compress in one step
<Xenguy> Toba: dpkg -i   ?
<martianpenguin> oh how do i do xforwarding?
<Toba> but what deb
<brenner> norki: i'd seriously recommend you use checkinstall (it makes a deb for you and installs it, making for easy uninstall later)
<Toba> and does the deb have to be in my repos
<sethk> norki, so if it is a .tar.gz, you can extract from it with tar xvzf
<Toba> woudl it be eog-2.10.0-0ubuntu1.deb?
<MrProper_> martianpenguin, google "x forwarding howto"
<brenner> norki: uncompress wherever you want.  you can remove the src dir later if you want
<_jason> ubotu, tell norki about checkinstall
<Xenguy> norki: checkinstall is nice
<_jason> norki, I'd recommend checkinstall as well.  Keeps what you build in the package database so you can easily remove it if you need to
<brenner> Toba: dpkg -i <deb file> is for *local* deb files
<norki> thanks guys
<Toba> ahhh!
<sethk> norki, checkinstall is a good thing to do.
* eclair is away: lunch
<sethk> norki, a small extra step, can save you aggrevation later
<sethk> norki, just adding my vote to the others
<norki> =) good stuff
* Xenguy stabs eclair ...
<norki> k i've got it uncompressed to my desktop in a folder called zsnes-1.36
<norki> now i just chdir to that
<intelikey> man date calculators are scarce as hin's teeth
<norki> and type checkinstall?
<brenner> norki: have you installed the libraries etc it needs?
<brenner> using build-dep?
<crimsun> norki: you know that 1.400 is in Breezy/multiverse, right?
<batman> hello does anyone know of a ftp server i can get for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Why can I only run wvdial with sudo?  Otherwise it says no valid phone number, etc.
<batman> i try apt-get install proftpd but it says package not found
<norki> yeah i suppose i've got the libs, since 1.40 uses them
<norki> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> norki: why 1.360?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<intelikey> batman ^
<brenner> norki: then yeah, cd into it and run checkinstall
<norki> crimsun: i wanna see if it's faster. it was on windows
<_jason> brenner, don't you have to configure and amke first?
<_jason> make even
<Xenguy> !checkinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<brenner> _jason: not with checkinstall afaik
<_jason> Brendon, hrmm
<crimsun> norki: makes more sense to use hoary deb-src lines, then, since 1.360-2 is in Hoary/multiverse.
<norki> crimsun: thanks!
<Toba> arghhh.
<norki> checkinstall failed btw
<blanky> guys for some reason kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu is frickin slow for me
<Helfax_> Anyone have success with WPA2 and Breezy?
<badmacktuck> hello all, i found the wiki for installing firefox 1.5, but has anyone in here done it? will a semi-newb be able to do it without too many problems?
<crimsun> Helfax_: sure.
<blanky> whenever i drag a box around my desktop it's slow and stuff
<crimsun> batman: use !info proftpd
<makkura> Hi again guys :P   Does Unbuntu have anything built in for dialup?  I'm having trouble finding anything in the wiki and not seeing anything I know on the box itself.
<bimberi> Toba: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<batman> crimsun: thanks
<Toba> I'm trying to get rid of backports
<Toba> what's the best way to go about doing that?
<Toba> it only installed like 10 things
<Helfax_> Crimsun: Cool. I can get it to auth with wpa but not wpa2.. I also can't get it to grab an IP addrr.
<crimsun> Helfax_: WPA2 is problematic with Breezy's wpasupplicant, but Dapper's works fine.
<tonyyarusso> Toba: I assume just removing them from sources.list doesn't help because they'll all be newer versions than the leftover install candidates, right?
<Toba> yes
<Toba> I want to remove backports and downgrade to what I had
<crimsun> Helfax_: you can download Dapper's deb-src for wpasupplicant, compile it, install it, and try it.
<Helfax_> crimsun: I'll give that a shot. Appreciate the info!
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Do you know which packages they are?
<Toba> yes
<Helfax_> This is why I love Ubuntu.
<cdubya> I never could get WPA to work right.
<cafuego> dapper still uses 0.45 as well, there *is* a 0.47 out there
<Toba> http://toba.ath.cx/~eastein/pkgs.txt
<Helfax_> cdubya: I'll let you know. I'm going to try it in a few minutes.
<crimsun> no, I uploaded 0.47 a while ago.
<Toba> that's the list of the ones that backports upgraded
<cafuego> Ah, cool.
<norki> do i use * wildcards in linux? for searching
<Toba> you can norki
<cdubya> Helfax_, np. I just don't use it. I got annoyed after following the instructions and still encountering problems, so I gave up.
* cafuego actually needs one with devicescape support
<norki> toba: then the file searcher is broken
<Toba> norki: what command did you use?
<Helfax_> cdubya: Yeah, it was a pain in the arse.
<cafuego> crimsun: Do kernels still hardlock when you eject a card with wpasupplicant running?
<norki> toba: places - search for files
<Toba> tonyyarusso: any idea how to downgrade these?
<Helfax_> Ok.. Going to try Dapper. Thanks again Crimsun.
<Toba> norki: I've never used that, dunno
<blanky> guys, is anyone witnessing slowness/lagginess on kubuntu-desktop? (not kubuntu, but kubuntu-desktop)
<cdubya> Helfax_, pretty much. It was really discouraging given I followed the wiki instructs and it still didn't work.
<Toba> I just use find on the command line
<intelikey> norki wildcard * is wilder on *nix systems than it is on M$ systems.
<Toba> wilder, heh
<norki> lol
<Helfax_> cdubya: Wireless still has a way to go in and distro of Linux.. IMHO.
<crimsun> cafuego: can't test that (ipw2195 here)
<tonyyarusso> Toba: I would guess apt-get install -f --reinstall package1 package2 etc
<Helfax_> s/and/any/
<Toba> tonyyarusso: o_0
<Toba> so wait what?
<Toba> remove the backports repos first and then do that?
<tonyyarusso> Toba: The -f might not even be necessary?
<cdubya> Helfax_, yeah, I don't find as slick of implementations, in particular with wpa
* Toba wonders how screwed up his repositories will be by the end of tonight
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Right.
<intelikey> you laugh at me.....    but  linux * = M$ *.*  :)
<cdubya> Helfax_, that was just a really annoying issue to me....
<Toba> ok... I'll try it
<Helfax_> cdubya: I share your pain.
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Because if it has to reinstall them, but the backports aren't available anymore, logically it would have to get the others, right?
<norki> how can i show hoary repositories in synaptic?
<Toba> tonyyarusso: I would hope so
<norki> for finding zsnes 1.3
<batman> ok i'm trying to install the mysqlcc for my database but its not finding the package and i have added the repository that you showed me before
<crimsun> norki: just use http://packages.ubuntu.com/zsnesy
<crimsun> norki: -y
<megasquid> anyone good with mod rewrite?
<norki> crimsun: using firefox?
<crimsun> norki: eh?
<Toba> odd...
<DShepherd> does anyone have firefox 1.5 installed on breezy?
* Toba stabs backports until it bleeds
<Toba> DIE BACKPORTS DIE.
<Toba> it won't let me do that, tonyyarusso
<tyler7039> _jason, can you respond in the dialog window?
<norki> crimsun: do i add that in synaptic preferences?
<Toba> tonyyarusso: http://toba.ath.cx/~eastein/noworky.txt
<_jason> tyler7039, what dialog window?
<crimsun> norki: no, it's just a reference you can use
<tyler7039> the IM thing
<tyler7039> its just a chat between me and you
<_jason> tyler7039, just ask here, you need to be registered to /msg
<blanky> GUYS MY KUBUNTU-DESKTOP IS EXTREMELY SLOW!
<crimsun> blanky: your capslock is stuck.
<tyler7039> well how do i install a .tar.gz
<blanky> YEAH LET ME FIX IT SORRY
<_jason> blanky, use gnome then
<blanky> better
<tyler7039> i know how to extract it
<tonyyarusso> Toba: You're sure pmount is available outside of backports, right?
<tyler7039> but what file do i run
<blanky> _jason, I've used gnome, I want to try kde :)
<norki> crimsun: can't i just apt-get it? if so, what's the syntax for it
<_jason> tyler7039, what are you installing
<tyler7039> limewire basic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<drcode> hi all
<Toba> tonyyarusso: I was pretty sure backports only included things that were in the main development tree (upgrades)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jeff__!*@*]  by nalioth
<drcode> is there skype for llinux ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<blanky> _jason, it's kubuntu desktop, maybe kubuntu will be faster? If I install the OS
<nalioth> drcode: yes there is
<Toba> drcode: yes there is
<Toba> :o
<batman> ok i'm trying to install the mysqlcc for my database but its not finding the package and i have added the repository that you showed me before
<drcode> what I need to install ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell tyler7039 about limewire
<seth_k|lappy> Toba, tonyyarusso, there is backports-extras, which includes programs not in the repos.
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Unless it was something new for the next release maybe.
<tyler7039> thank you =D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell drcode about skype
<Toba> tonyyarusso: possibly I guess
<crimsun> norki: you actually need to compile it due to the changes between Hoary and Breezy
* Toba lets it slide
<tonyyarusso> seth_k|lappy, Ah.
<norki> dohness.. :\
<Toba> but I can't seem to downgrade ANY of these in this way
<blanky> man my kde is painstakingly slow, i mean, it runs faster on a slower machine i bet
<Toba> the way tonyyarusso said that is
<fangorious> how do I get rid of the apt/synaptic NOT AUTHENTICATED messages?
<Toba> even ones that are DEFINITELY in the main breezy repos
<Toba> like xchat
<nalioth> fangorious: don't run non official repos
<crimsun> norki: apt-get build-dep zsnes
<_jason> tyler7039, you'll need java first, have you installed that?
* Toba cries inside
<fangorious> nalioth: and if it's official updates from ubuntu, like perl?
<DShepherd> does anyone have firefox 1.5 installed on breezy?
<crimsun> norki: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/z/zsnes/zsnes_1.400-1.diff.gz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/z/zsnes/zsnes_1.400.orig.tar.gz
<nalioth> fangorious: then something is very wrong
<Toba> all I wanted to do when I started out here was to downgrade eog
<Toba> nothing more
<Toba> ;(
<DShepherd> gnome that is
<drcode> its in apt-get?
<crimsun> norki: extract it and apply the source, then generate a deb.
<Toba> drazq: no
<Toba> *drcode
<Toba> not AFAIK
<nalioth> drcode: read the info ubotu sent you
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<batman> crimsun, do you know of a mysql panel like mysqlcc that i can get?
<fangorious> nalioth: wasn't there a dpkg-reconfigure type of thing similar to this when breezy went from RC to final release?
<pashaw> DShepherd, i do
<nalioth> fangorious: i'm not following you
<DShepherd> pashaw: does your yelp start?
<tonyyarusso> Toba: I'm going to check a package search to see where it is, out of curiosity.
<Toba> which package?
<Toba> pmount?
<_jason> DShepherd, you installed ff1.5 and now your yelp doesn't start?
<proubu> guys... im having a problem while running gmplayer
<proubu> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<proubu> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<pashaw> DShepherd, ?? help?  which one you asking about the normal gnome one or Firefox one?
<DShepherd> jason^:  I am not sure.. if it was firefox.. but I suspect it
<fangorious> nalioth: i seem to recall a wave of people who had been using an RC of breezy were deluged with authentication problems after it went final, and there was a simple dpkg-reconfigure type solution to get the new gpg keys or something
<DShepherd> pashaw: the one for ubuntu
<drcode> thanx alon Natlion
<drcode> thanx alon Natlios
<crimsun> batman: I don't, but any multitude of searches will help you.
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Yeah, as a test case.
<_jason> DShepherd, did you remove firefox1.07?  yelp depends on it
<DShepherd> pashaw: normal gnome
<blanky> hey guys in this, when I upgrade a kernel, I dont have to copile it right? It just downloads the binary?
<Toba> tonyyarusso: it seems to work to force version in synaptic
<DShepherd> jason^: ahh yes I did..
<batman> crimsun, i'm searching as we speak
<proubu> so, can someone help me with that please?
<Toba> however some of the other packages wouldn't work when I tried that
<_jason> DShepherd, there's your answer :)
<crimsun> blanky: correct, presuming you're using a deb
<DShepherd> _jason: ok. why so..
<Toba> because they depended on each other (xchat and xchat-common for example)
<DShepherd> sorry jason^ I mean _jason
<DShepherd> meant*
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Oh?  Maybe there's a different option in apt-get for force version specifically...
<norki> crimsun: extracted the original to desktop, then applied diff, then ran apt get
<norki> Reading package lists... Done
<norki> Building dependency tree... Done
<norki> E: Unable to find a source package for zsnes
<crimsun> norki: no. apt-get install build-essential devscripts
<blanky> damn seriously, this isn't funny anymore, kubuntu-desktop = "teh" slowness, maybe kubuntu OS will be faster?
<norki> i've got the essentials
<Toba> the replacement packages from my apt-get when I first upgraded after adding backports: http://toba.ath.cx/~eastein/replacements.txt
<crimsun> norki: afterward, ''debuild binary''
<Toba> this is odd
<kwtm> Is there some way to get at the KDE Hardware module under System Settings (KControl)?  Ubuntu seems to have disabled it, and I can't get the required info to get my video card working.
<DShepherd> _jason: why does yelp depend on firefox? do you know?
<_jason> DShepherd, if you really need to get firefox1.5: start from scratch  (undo what you did and reinstall ff1.07 along with yelp and update-manager and whatever else went away) and follow the wiki guide to installing version 1.5.
<Toba> there's a bot doing a HEAD request on my server whenever I link a file in here
* Toba wonders which bot that is
<pete_> hi all.  I'm a 1st time ubunu installed with moderate linux skills that needs some help now that the system is up running.
<DShepherd> _jason: ok.. thanks
<Toba> is there some links-collector bot in here?
<_jason> DShepherd, it uses something that firefox provides to show you the help pages
<nalioth> Toba: you can grep the logs of this channel
<norki> crimsun:
<nalioth> pete_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<norki> cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<norki> Are you in the source code tree?
<DShepherd> _jason: ok. I;ll google for more info. Thanks
<norki> i am in the source tree :p
<Toba> nalioth: what?
<crimsun> norki: you need to be in the root of the extracted source (where you applied the diff)
<_jason> ubotu, tell DShepherd about firefox15
<norki> crimsun: i'm at ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/zsnes-1.36$
<pete_> well my install went well and the machine booted up.  I could not log in as root (disabled) but could log in as my alter ego.  1st thing I see are updates.  However, I can't get them to install/show/list,etc.  I just hear a small beep sound. nothing happens.
<norki> the src folder is one step up
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Toba about logs
<Toba> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pete_ about synaptic
<fangorious> nalioth: any idea where I could get the keys from to re-import them?
<nalioth> pete_: look to your private messages for info from ubotu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fangorious about gpgerr
<tonyyarusso> Toba: I didn't see anything in the apt-get help or man about forcing version, just reinstalling.
<pete_> i found the menu item for synaptic, but when I try to run it from the gui, i hear the beep.  nothing happens.
<Toba> tonyyarusso: thanks for your help anyways :)
<norki> oi why did i dl znes_1.400.orig.tar.gz
<norki> shouldn't i apply the diff to 1.36
<norki> ?
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Of course, you could do apt-get remove packages && apt-get install package, but that could potentially be dangerous with dependencies maybe.
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Oh well.
<Toba> yeah it could
<Toba> I'm trying to force them with synaptic one by one now
<tonyyarusso> Toba: Sounds like fun.
<nalioth> pete_: hit alt-f2 > "gksudo synaptic"
<Toba> tonyyarusso: no, not really :)
<DShepherd> _jason: thanks for the link. Do you know if this is the same situation for kde?
<Toba> but this sure is one hell of a learning experience :)
* Toba attempts to stay on the positive side while everything around him collapses in ruins
<fit4lfe> need help with chroot
<proubu> can someone help me with that please?
<_jason> DShepherd, afaik no essential apps depend on firefox being instaled.  but I don't run kde so I'm not really sure
<fit4lfe> I set it up right I think
<_jason> DShepherd, I don't even think kde includes firefox does it?
<pete_> nalioth: tried to run as you said, got prompted for the password, but nothing else happened.
<fit4lfe> but how do you start applications in chroot dir ?
<nalioth> pete_: ok, lets got to basics.  Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<DShepherd> _jason: I dont think by default. so its gnome's choice then to use something from firefox for yelp
<pete_> got terminal.
<batman> i need mysqlcc very badly can someone please help me out
<nalioth> pete_: not type "gksudo synaptic" in the terminal and press <enter>
<DShepherd> _jason: interesting,.. so unistalling firefox is unistalling yelp. interesting. so is this a good thing?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<proubu> i need help =(
<_jason> DShepherd, what is a good thing?
<pete_> nalioth: prompted for password, window disappears, beep, nothing happens. :-(
<Toba> proubu: with what?
<fit4lfe> does anyone have chroot
<fit4lfe> dir
<DShepherd> _jason: doesnt it force someone to at least have firefox installed if they want to use yelp
<fit4lfe> I need some help
<proubu> Toba, im trying to run gmplayer (yes, gui) and i got an error
<_jason> DShepherd, yeah I find that annoying too.
<nalioth> pete_: something is weird. in the terminal, type "sudo apt-get update" <enter>
<Toba> proubu: which error is that?
<Toba> btw don't make us ask these questions
<proubu> Toba, Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<proubu> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<_jason> DShepherd, for example you can't use epiphany without firefox either.
<Toba> just say what your problem is :)
<nalioth> fit4lfe: you need to ask uncle google, and not ask so often in here, if anyone in here knows, they will answer
<pete_> nalioth: pete@baseball:~$ sudo apt-get update
<pete_> pete@baseball:~$
<pete_> nothing.
<Toba> proubu: hrm....
<_smd_> I have question.  IF ican here people loggin in and out of gain on most programs but i never here them msg me... even though i have enable sounds on... what do do?
<nalioth> pete_: then your machine is way out of whack.
<DShepherd> _jason:really..??
<Toba> I dunno about that one
<DShepherd> _jason: that;s not kool..
<Toba> are you running it as root when you are not logged in gui as root?
<DShepherd> _jason: at all
<Toba> that can cause some authentication issues
<pete_> nalioth: not very reassuring for me to move from Mandrake to Ubuntu.  I had heard such wonderful things.
<kairu0> hi all
<Inf3ctedFx> I have ubuntu breezy, my fstab is already write it, my NTFS is already mounted automatic I can see the partitions, but I can't access as a user..
<nalioth> pete_: you are the first person i've come in contact with that has no synaptic or apt-get
<kairu0> has anyone been able to run enlightenment and nautlis at the same time?
<nalioth> pete_: did your install go ok?
<Toba> kairu0: why would you WANT to?
<Toba> nautilus is not a very nice app
<Inf3ctedFx> someone knowes the command to add on the fstab to allow me as a user to access?
<intelikey> fit4lfe what are you trying to run with a special root ?
<pete_> nalioth: seemed to go without issue.  Machine rebooted, and I logged in.  All seemed well.
<proubu> Toba, nope... and i tried with sudo too and i just got this
<_jason> DShepherd, I thinkgecko is the common thing they both use.  But gecko isn't available by itself.  So you need firefox installed to use it
<Toba> read or write access, Inf3ctedFx
<Inf3ctedFx> to read
<proubu> Toba, vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display) and nothing happens then
<Toba> dunno then proubu
<kairu0> Toba, i like enlightenment, but i want to have nautilus' desktop icons
<nalioth> pete_: in your terminal type "apt-get --version"
<Toba> kairu0: hrm true
<pete_> nalioth: I can "see" synaptic in /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Inf3ctedFx> now if I can write it will be good Toba
<DShepherd> _jason: so what is the rationale behind this? shouldnt there be a link or section in the help that tells the user that epiphany and yelp is dependent on firefox
<proubu> Toba, oh ok, ty anyways
<intelikey> fit4lfe or are you trying to setup a chrooted jail for a login ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Toba:  this is the thing, I have a lot of music on my ntfs partition
<pete_> pete@baseball:~$ apt-get --version
<pete_> apt 0.6.40.1ubuntu9 for linux i386 compiled on Oct  5 2005 13:40:08
<pete_> Supported modules:
<pete_> *Ver: Standard .deb
<pete_> *Pkg:  Debian dpkg interface (Priority 30)
<Toba> what's your current fstab line Inf3ctedFx
<pete_>  S.L: 'deb' Standard Debian binary tree
<pete_>  S.L: 'deb-src' Standard Debian source tree
<Inf3ctedFx> but I cannot access
<pete_>  Idx: Debian Source Index
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Can someone give me a crash-course on apt-spy usage?
<Locke> does anyone know of a good lightweight browser?
<Toba> whoa pete
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> DShepherd, if you view the description in synaptic for each of those packages, they will include firefox
<Toba> slow down cowboy
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u my current fstab Toba  hold on
<_jason> DShepherd, ... as a dependency
<Toba> Inf3ctedFx: pm me it
<DShepherd> _jason: ok. but still not kool
<nalioth> pete_: please read the /topic (and don't paste in here)
<nalioth> pete_: did you choose the default install options or advanced?
<pete_> how do I "read" /topic?
<Locke> does anybody know of a good lightweight browser with flashplayer?
<nalioth> pete_: type /topic
<pete_> I never use irc because I lothe the interfaces and options.
<Inf3ctedFx> Toba:  here it is -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6020
<intelikey> /topic
<Toba> thanks Inf3ctedFx
<Toba> I'll take a look at it
<nalioth> pete_: there are dozens of irc clients with all differernt interface options
<Inf3ctedFx> ok Toba
<Toba> Inf3ctedFx:
<Locke> does anyone know how to open conky other than from a terminal?
<Toba> add user to the list of options on your ntfs partition
<nalioth> Locke: alt-f2 > conky
<pete_> ok, well, I guess I will play with this tomorrow and see what I can make of this.
<pete_> thanks.
<Inf3ctedFx> yes Toba ?
<intelikey> hmmm /me thought the keyboard was the only interface for irc.....
<Toba> one sec
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<batman> i need libqt3c102-mt and i search in the synaptic package manager and have no luck
<nalioth> intelikey: you dont have a DNI ?
<nalioth> batman: what do you need it for?
<intelikey> who ?
<batman> mysqlcc
<intelikey> what's a dni ?
<nalioth> intelikey: Direct Neural Interface
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> not for irc
<nalioth> batman: if you open a console and use apt t0 intall that, it'll tell you the file that replaces it
<Locke> does anyone know how to hide a terminal window on the open windows panel?
<tonyyarusso> Is the Ubuntu mirror list available in a plain-text file somewhere?
<cafuego> is mysqlcc the gui admin tool?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: just look on the Web site
<Toba> hrm
<Toba> this isn't too good
<batman> says unable to lock the administration then asks if another process is using it
<Inf3ctedFx> r u talking to me Toba ?
<batman> admin directory*
<nalioth> batman: use sudo or close all your apt instances
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, I see a list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive, but I want one as a file to use as an argument for apt-spy.
<Toba> Inf3ctedFx: no
<Inf3ctedFx> uff ok lol
<Locke> does anyone know how to hide a window on the open windows panel?
<Toba> I'm worrying about downgrading xchat with synaptic
<Toba> hrm...
<Kris> Hello, I'm trying to find a way to open a remote X session on my ubuntu box from my windows PC
<Inf3ctedFx> why do u want to donwgrade?
<fangorious> nalioth: that fixed it, no more auth errors. thanks.
<Locke> ...
<Kris> can anyone recommend a good XP friendly remote client?
<Toba> Inf3ctedFx: meh, I guess I *can* leave it, but I'd rather get rid of backports entirely
<tonyyarusso> Kris: I haven't tried it yet, but someone told me a good remote access program (cross-platform) was TightVNC.
<Toba> Kris: VNC?
<batman> nalioth, says that the package isn't available but is referred to by another package
<Inf3ctedFx> backports?
<Kris> ok I'll look that up thanks :)
<Toba> Inf3ctedFx: if you don't know what it is you will have a hard time helping me out :)
<nalioth> batman: i can't remember the name but there is a package that replaces it
<Inf3ctedFx> lol I have an idea abot linux....
<Toba> ubotu: tell Inf3ctedFx about backports
<batman> nalioth, will you please find out i really need to get my server up and running asap
<Toba> whoever made ubotu is a genius, btw
<Toba> it's exactly what this channel needs
<Adross> pony's?
<Inf3ctedFx> Toba:  u r absolutly right
<Kris> woot I found it http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Kris> thanks all :)
<Toba> unfortunately downgrading is somewhat difficult :(
<DShepherd> does anyone have any prob with me pasting too lines?
<Adross> no
<Adross> but if there's three, God help us
<Adross> God help us all
<DShepherd> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<DShepherd> System error?:: Success
<_jason> DShepherd, you used one up with the question so I guess you are down to one now
<Victorjiang> how can I install a deb package on ubuntu?What command should I use?
<_jason> DShepherd, what browser?
<DShepherd> I get that when I try to start firefox
<DShepherd> 1.0.7
<Toba> which version
<_jason> DShepherd, does it still run?
<Toba> which ubuntu version are you using?
<DShepherd> _jason: nope.
<DShepherd> Toba: breezy
<tonyyarusso> Why does the mirrors list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive not include the official country mirrrors, i.e. ei.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Toba> odd
<_jason> DShepherd, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup
<_jason> DShepherd, then try again
<DShepherd> _jason: ok
<Helfax> Hey people.. Is http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ the right site to get a working version of wpa_supplicant for breezy?
<Inf3ctedFx> brb
<DShepherd> _jason: should I reinstall after,,?
<_jason> DShepherd, not if this works
<Helfax> I've tried the wpa-howto without success and someone suggested compiling it from src.
<DShepherd> _jason: ok.. going to try resintall then
<tonyyarusso> I'm also still wondering about the mirror speed checking tool I used before besides apt-spy; it was net-something I think.
<poimen> hi I have writen a little howtoo about instaliing xdvdshink on breezy to backup comertial dvds to dvd5 someone kwons were I can post it?
<pashaw> Victorjiang,  dkpkg -i
<batman> nalioth, i figured it out thanks libqt3c102-mt was replaces with libqt3-mt, thus just install libqt3-mt.
<pashaw> Victorjiang, sorry typo   dpkg -i
<cafuego> poimen: The wiki
<Victorjiang> pashaw :thanks a lot
<DShepherd> _jason: purged.. installed.. same error
<cafuego> Helfax: No. You could try building the dapper source deb on breezy though (that's version 0.47 now)
<batman> does anyone here know of a mysql admin panel i can download?
<Victorjiang> who can give me a lower version snmpd?I can't install snmpd_5.1.2 on my dapper flight2.
<cafuego> batman: 'sudo apt-get install mysql-admin'.
<batman> cafuego, is that what replaced mysqlcc?
<cafuego> batman: Maybe, I dunno.
* cafuego uses phpmyadmin
<Toba> adding hoary main repositories to a breezy install and then doing an apt-get update;apt-get upgrade should do nothing, right?
<tonyyarusso> netselect!  That was it.
<batman> cafuego, does that automatically add it to the control panel
<batman> cafuego, nvm it does thanks a lot
* Toba awaits an answer from the aptitude gurus
<cafuego> Toba: maybe
<DShepherd> _jason: starting yelp gives me the same error too. No firefox is installed... on my system
<Toba> ah, I do love a decisive answer like that one :)
<Chousuke> Shouldn't, anyway
<Toba> at least you didn't say yes with false confidence though
<Chousuke> but I wouldn't put the sources there.
<cafuego> Toba: definitely possibly ;-)
<Toba> lol
<Toba> Chousuke: see, I drastically need to downgrade to the hoary version of eye of gnome.
<Toba> and I can't do that if it isn't in my repositories :(
<intelikey> sure maybe.
<Chousuke> Toba: You'll probably have to downgrade gnome too
<DShepherd> can someone tell me why yelp is so dependent on firefox and is the same for dapper?
<Toba> o_0
<Toba> eek
<jiangguowei> who can give me a snmpd package that could be installed on dapper flight2?
* Toba tries it
<Chousuke> unless you recompile the older version against breezy libs.
<DShepherd> can someone tell me why yelp is so dependent on firefox and is this the same for dapper?
<Toba> ok upgrade did nothing as I expected
<batman> cafuego, am i able to manage my tables etc.. with mysql administrator? cause thats what i'm looking for and it doesn't seem to show anything of the type
<Toba> now to try forcing eog down
<Kris> does anyone know if there's a version of tightvnc in the apt-get archives for ubuntu?
<b00gz> I cannot get my ndiswrapper to install ... I get an error on make install
<c0_cyber> hellooooooo.............////////??????????>>><<<<
<Kris> or better yet could anyone tell me how to check if there's such and such package out there regardless of what the package is?
<cafuego> batman: Yep, that's what it's for.
<intelikey> Kris apt-cache search <blah?>
<Toba> woot
<Toba> it works
<Kris> thanks intelikey
* Toba has forced eog to hoary
<b00gz> I cannot get my ndiswrapper to install ... I get an error on make install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5982 someone please help!
<Toba> and it didn't force me to downgrade gnome
<SweetestSavage> Question: Can programs built for KDE be used on GNOME? (EG, Konqueror)?
<tonyyarusso> Kris: Yes, there is.  Do as intelikey said.
<batman> cafuego, know if i could just install phpmyadmin?
<Toba> b00gz: ndiswrapper is a curse upon humanity, nobody hears your screams
<owner989> sweetest yes they can
<owner989> they use the kde libs
<b00gz> Toba: wtf does that mean?
<SweetestSavage> Oh, okay.
<intelikey> Kris if you run a gui use synaptic to search....
<owner989> install with synaptic
<SweetestSavage> Thanks
<Kris> cool it works! much better than compiling :)
<Toba> b00gz: it means that nobody has yet got ndiswrapper to work on the first try
<b00gz> Toba: well I am on my 3rd try please help.
<Toba> I NEVER got it to work :(
<Kris> my linux box is currently in the corner behind my christmas tree >.< so I'm just trying to set up an X server so I can connect to the gui remotely hehe
<Toba> turned out my wifi card was fried
<jiangguowei>  who can give me a snmpd package that could be installed on dapper flight2?
<Toba> Kris: ahhahaha
<b00gz> Toba: my card works in windows just fine...
<Toba> b00gz: good luck with that :(
<b00gz> Toba: :(
<Toba> yeah :(
<SweetestSavage> b00gz - Windows and Linux are two different things >.>
<b00gz> SweetestSavage: I know this.
<Toba> SweetestSavage: yes, and the people who wrote ndiswrapper seem to think otherwise :o
<Chousuke> SweetestSavage: Actually..
<SweetestSavage> xD
<Toba> they are so wrong...
<Chousuke> Linux works except when it doesn't, and windows works except when it doesn't
<SweetestSavage> Haha. Well, Linux works more consistently than Windows does.
<Chousuke> True It also not works  more consistently
<Chousuke> +.
<DShepherd> can someone tell me why yelp is so dependent on firefox and is this the same for dapper?
<Chousuke> maybe it uses the rendering engine
<Helfax> Can someone explain what dapper is?
<intelikey> Chousuke actually i find it  windows works when it works and linux works except when i mess it up.
<`23meg> Helfax, dapper is the next version of ubuntu, under development
<M_Cheevy> helfax: dapper is short for Dapper Drake the next version
<MrProper_> Chousuke, linux is only complicated to people who come from a windows background, most things are alot more logical with linux then windows
<SweetestSavage> intelikey - Exactly, Linux works and you know what happens. Windows quits when it feels like it.
<Helfax> Ah. Ok. I apologize for the lame question. Thanks though.
<teamorph> wow! new Ubuntu version?
<lysis> M_Cheevy, how far along is dapper running?
<Toba> MrProper_: true.
<SweetestSavage> Err, When Linux doesn't work you know *
<lysis> teamorph, ubuntu has a new release on a schedule of every 6 months i believe.
<M_Cheevy> lysis: ain't running it.
<lysis> M_Cheevy, fair enough.  wasn't sure if you've kept up on it.
<Chousuke> MrProper_: I agree.
<Myrtti> April
<Toba> SweetestSavage: you may know what happened but you often have to know a TON to fix it :)
<teamorph> ok
<Helfax> Someone said that the dapper version of wpa_supplicant worked better than the one in breezy.
<teamorph> I remember
<MrProper_> Toba, much to my dismay coming originally from a windows admin background.....i was surprised how long it took to drop bad (windows) habbits
<SweetestSavage> Toba: Very true. =/
<Memphis> hello
<jiangguowei>  who can give me a snmpd package that could be installed on dapper flight2?
<Toba> MrProper_: oh yes I know.
<pashaw> DShepherd, go ask the yelp devs   they set the reqs.
<Toba> I was a windows user not six months ago
<SweetestSavage> Toba: Linux is more orientated to users who are tagged as "advanced" when it comes to computers, though.
<lysis> i see many posts in the forums regarding people wanting it to be prettier . . .   i on the other hand have problems where certain programs become unstable after x amount of hours of usage.  i'm confident that's more important. :)
<teamorph> Guys! I have just installed Ubuntu
* eclair is back (gone 01:05:02)
<MrProper_> Toba, a ton to fix is better then reinstalling a production system
<M_Cheevy> lysis: got enough on my hands with sata raid 0  and multi-os machines ;)
<Toba> it takes some getting used to
* Chousuke thinks all software sucks at some level, however. :)
<teamorph> i am .... mmmmmm lamer in it
<Kris> ugh, I hate when a program won't start because a font is missing
<DShepherd> pashaw: ok
<Toba> MrProper_: true :)
<Vaske_Car> is P3 750mhz with 256mb of SDRAM enought for Ubuntu and file server?
<SweetestSavage> Toba: Yeah, it does take getting used to. I've been using Linux for 4 days now, I've been a Windows user for 10 years.
<Toba> Vaske_Car: should be.
<Chousuke> Vaske_Car: Yes.
<Kris> Fatal server error:
<Kris> could not open default font 'fixed'
<pashaw> DShepherd,  does your newer firefox install work?
<Kris> >.<
<sells> anyone have any issues with getting .m4a to play in linux
<lysis> M_Cheevy, ha!  i've got one of those cute little cube computrs . . . . i effing hate it. lol   i can't wait for a tower again.
<MrProper_> Vaske_Car, depends on what kind of volume your throughputting
<Toba> SweetestSavage: hehe
<teamorph> toba - the same i did
<charles> Can someone help me with a problem please?
<Vaske_Car> It will not be that busy...
<lysis> M_Cheevy, long story short . . . no room for raid anything.
<tonyyarusso> sells: Other than getting w32codecs, no.
<lysis> charles, just ask it my friend.
<MrProper_> charles, dont ask  to ask just ask
<M_Cheevy> lysis: I'm running on a tower... wouldn't think of doing multiprocessor on anything small ;)
<charles> Well, I'm a "noob" with Ubuntu.  Just installed it tonight as a matter of fact.
<Vaske_Car> im more interested if that CPU can handle Ubuntu because its pretty old CPU..
<intelikey> Chousuke yeah all software sux cept for that that i write   (every mama crow's little crow is always the blackest crow)
<b00gz> Anyone know any other way to make wireless card work other than ndiswrapper
<Kris> Vaske_Car, damn near any cpu can handle ubuntu
<sells> tonyyarusso: i am certain i installed the right codec. rhythmbox quits unexpectedly
<teamorph> the fact is. That i want to use it more
<DShepherd> pashaw: well I unistalled that one when installing 1.0.7 was starting. so yeah it worked before.
<cafuego> b00gz: magic
<Kris> it's more a matter of how fast you want it to run
<Vaske_Car> thanks
<charles> Anyway, I screwed up my sudo and am getting this error: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<b00gz> cafuego: =/
<batman> does anyone here know about installing phpmyadmin?
* MrProper_ runs back to his damn small linux distro
<tonyyarusso> sells: That I haven't heard of.
<Kris> I'd recommend a 300mhz or higher cpu in my experience running it
<blanky> in console how do I list the processes
<lysis> M_Cheevy, i don't want to upgrade until either the AMD M2 chipset is out and their athlon XPs are cheaper, OR intel comes out with their processors that have virtualization built in. (both in 2Q of 06)
<charles> I don't know how to change it back to 440
<Kris> I've got a 500mhz box that runs it with no probs
<cafuego> b00gz: If it's not supported it's not supported... short of writing a driver yourself there's nothing you can do about it.
<lysis> i'm not sure which route i want to go . . . but built in VT would be KICK AY!
<Vaske_Car> and for security it it enought to have router and firestarte or I should install realtime antivirus scanner too?
<sells> tonyyarusso: yeap, not fun
<b00gz> cafuego: what about getting ndiswrapper to work?
<teamorph> by the way How to run my avi's DivX 5.0
<M_Cheevy> well folks.. having definately problems with CD/DVD ejects... icon shows up on the desktop, but when I close all apps using the drive I still can't eject.   if I use the terminal and 'sudo eject' though it works... from what I've gathered this is not a good way to do it..  any ideas where I start to need to fix this?
<ReNt-2-OwN> how do i login as root
<sells> tonyyarusso: i cant get xmms to play them,  cant get amarok to play them
<intelikey> MrProper_ dsl is nice.   i've ran it on a p1 with 32m ram and 100m hd  :)
<cafuego> Vaske_Car: On a normal ubuntu desktop install you need neither a firewall nor anti-virus.
<poningru> ReNt-2-OwN: why do you want to login as root?
<sells> tonyyarusso: i pulled them directly from my ipod
<poningru> we use sudo
<Vaske_Car> i know that new version come with firestarte
<cafuego> !tell teamorph -about restrictedformats
<poningru> but if you really want to
<ReNt-2-OwN> poningru: for admin privileges
<poningru> !tell ReNt-2-OwN about root
<lysis> ok . . . wtf.  i am having SERIOUS effing problems with my flash drive.
<Vaske_Car> but im not sure if ubuntu should be protected from viruses as well
* intelikey <--- minimalist naza
<poningru> ReNt-2-OwN: did you get that?
<MrProper_> intelikey, yeah, its just nice to have a distro now and again that you can just add on basic x with twm with xterm ehhe
<sells> tonyyarusso: now amarok won't even start up
<lysis> i delete everything on it.  i empty trash.  it shows 480mb free.  i copy a bunch of stuff over to it (windows exe files)   i put it in a laptop i'm repairing.   it has NONE of the files.
<ReNt-2-OwN> poningru: yes
<lysis> rm: cannot lstat `.Trash-lysis/Utilities/Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2005/p\n|l.': Input/output error
<Kris> ok i've installed tightvnc server on my ubuntu box, but it won't start because a font is missing. How do I get fonts for ubuntu?
<teamorph> Restrictedformats?
<cafuego> Vaske_Car: No, windows viruses don't affect Linux.
<MrProper_> sells, i have found amarok to be a piece of dog crap if you have any sizable amount of music (like over 5-10gig) using the default sqllite
<eclair> teamorph: mp3s, etc are restricted formats
<cafuego> Vaske_Car: (apart from the odd IIS exploit probe request)
<lysis> that's what happens when i try deleting the .Trash-lysis folder on my drive.  any help PLEASE?   CRUZERmini is the drive i've got. 512mb
<teamorph> Ok! i'll try do it. THX
<Vaske_Car> ehehe
<intelikey> i'm so minimalist. i even remove 'base system' from my linux.
<Kris> Linux is just as vulnerable to viruses as Windows, the difference is that no self respecting hacker wants to take the time to write a virus for linux :p
<Badm4n> after i do at-get install centericq | why it wont be auto reconnect on disconnect... any idea ( ubuntu 5.10 )
<sells> MrProper: cool. just dont understand, cant get my .m4a files to play on nothing in linux
<tonyyarusso> sells: I found these packages that seem related: bmp-mp4 faad gstreamer0.8-faad libfaad2-0 libmp4v2-0 xmms-mp4
<tonyyarusso> sells: Any of that useful?
<servoe> hi
<pashaw> Kris,  you did what?   remote desktop should have been preinstalled on Ubuntu  you didnt need to add another VNC server
<sells> tonyyarusso: will try, thanks a bunch
<charles> Any advice on fixing my sudo?
<teamorph> kaffeine, ammaroke - enough for movies
<Kris> pashaw cool, how do I use it? >.<
<Kris> or better yet, where do I find instructions lol
<pashaw> Kris,   System-> Prefs-> Remote Desktop
<Vaske_Car> Kris you from Canada?
<cafuego> Kris: Actually no, it's inherently more secure.
<M_Cheevy> teamorph: personally I prefer xine over kaffiene
<Kris> pashaw, my linux box is behind my christmas tree is there a command line version I can access from ssh?
<intelikey> Kris really linux is not as 'vulnerable to viruses as Windows' but it is vulnerable to viruses.
<sciboy> Hey guys, taking a second try at trying to get my Epson C45 to print ANYTHING. I am running Debian Unstable but i am yet to find a solution even after enquiring in #debian. I look at dmesg after plugging it in and this shows up. "lp: driver loaded but no devices found", also running lsusb "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer".
<Kris> Vaske_Car, nope, Portland, Oregon, USA
<b00gz> how do I install pcmcia wireless card after putting it in after boot up
<cafuego> sciboy: go to http://localhost:631/ and run through the 'Add Printer' wizard. Done.
<Kris> there is less threat of viruses on linux because there are less people actively seeking out security holes in it
<cafuego> sciboy: (make sure CUPS is installed)
<charles> lysis... you responded earlier.  Any advice?
<sciboy> cafuego: Dude, i've done that, over 60 times now.
<Badm4n> hello
<cafuego> Kris: Actually I think there are rather more.
<servoe> WiFI Question: I have Ralink, I entered the stanza from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo#wpa, and typed sudo ifdown ra0 && ifup ra0, and I got: ""ifdown: interface ra0 not configured "" ifup: failed to open statefile /etc/network/run/ifstate: Permission denied"
<DShepherd> great!. now I have no firefox and no yelp :(. anyways... thanks pashaw, Toba and _jason.
<servoe> :/
<teamorph> M-Cheevy - thx a lot
<lysis> charles, what's the problem buddy? sorry.  i ran into one of my own.  i saw "how should i fix my sudo"
<M_Cheevy> anyone feel up to debugging a cd/dvd eject permissions problem?
<intelikey> kris that's not the only thing the write permissions of the fs help too
<M_Cheevy> teamorph: no worries
<Toba> DShepherd: np
<sciboy> cafuego: "Printer State: stopped, accepting jobs, published. "
<jrattner1> Is the new firefox in the repositories?
<teamorph> ;-)
<sciboy> cafuego: Can't get it to even print a test page.
<cafuego> sciboy: Start teh printer
<Badm4n> after i do at-get install centericq | why it wont be auto reconnect on disconnect... any idea ( ubuntu 5.10 )
<sciboy> cafuego: It Stops a second later.
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  you there man?
<SweetestSavage> Question: What exactly is the big difference between distributions? And, could some examples be provided?
<charles> I screwed up my permissions and am getting this error: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<lysis> hmmm
<charles> and I need to get the sudo back
<sciboy> cafuego: It shows no signs of activity, and mtink is able to check ink levels fine. =/
<b00gz> how do I install pcmcia wireless card after putting it in after boot up
<lysis> do you have a ubuntu LIVE CD available?
<Kaltherz> Hi !!
<Kris> ok ok fine I'll dig out my linux box and attempt to get to the desktop
<charles> yes
<teamorph> see ya guys!
<Kaltherz> see ya...
<Kris> cya teamorph
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  you still breathing?
<sciboy> cafuego: People have reported success with this printer with multiple gutenprint drivers, so i'm putting my money more into a connection/detection issue of some sort.
<eclair> teamorph: see ya
<Kaltherz> My question is... Is there anyway to run kde in ubuntu ?
<lysis> charles, boot off of the live cd.  open a terminal.   sudo -s       the password is blank.             type chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers           that SHOULD fix.
<SweetestSavage> Question: Does anyone know how to compile WINE in 32-bit mode on Ubuntu AMD64?
* cafuego the medium preducts SweetestSavage is entering a world of pain
<intelikey> charles have you tried 'chmod 440 /etc/sudoers ' ?
<SweetestSavage> cafuego, oh don't worry =P I know, I know.
<Vaske_Car> what should I install to be able to access and have Cpanel on my linux server?
<charles> intelikey: yes... and get this: chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<lysis> Vaske_Car, you would need to PURCHASE Cpanel from cpanel.
<Kaltherz> My question is... Is there anyway to run kde in ubuntu ?
<sciboy> cafuego: "lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<Kris> ok I've got the ubuntu remote desktop running, now how do i actually connect to it from my windows box?
<sciboy> " is my only lead at the moment.
<SweetestSavage> cafuego, it's eventually going to be the higher-end CPU (64-bit, that is) once more support for it is available, so I decided to jump on the early-bandwagon
<lysis> intelikey, he can't SU or SUDO to do so.  he needs to boot off of the ubuntu live cd to easily do this.  he stated he has one so i gave him directions to do so.
<jah_raztah> for those whom have tried ubuntu dapper flight cd 2 can someone tell me if it's stable enough to use
<Vaske_Car> iysis: is there anything open source that is similar and can be used to manage and install forum?
<pashaw> Kaltherz, yes  install Kubuntu instead, or  apt -> kde   or  apt -> kubuntu-desktop   think that covers it
<charles> thanks lysis... I'll try that and will be back  if it doesn't work.
<intelikey> k making sure you didn't own it too... charles you will have to boot to single and run the chmod then reboot.
<Kaltherz> ...
<lysis> charles, come back and let us know either way.
<Kaltherz> can be...
<charles> will do. thanks.
<jrattner1> Is the new firefox in the repositories
<lysis> anytime. :)
<b00gz> how do I install pcmcia wireless card after putting it in after boot up
<Kaltherz> and now another thing
<ReNt-2-OwN> if i go under System > Administration and try to run anything it says "Failed to run 'thing i tryed to run' as root: Child terminated with 1 message" and now some things work and others just give me the busy cursor for a minute and not start at all
<Kaltherz> do you know who the hell can i catch xmule or amule ?
<lysis> intelikey, if he would've owned it it wouldn't hvae given him the "Operation not permitted" error. :)
<batman> ok this is a dumb question but how do i access phpmyadmin when i have it installed?
<Vaske_Car> lysis: is there anything open source that is similar and can be used to manage and install forum?
<tonyyarusso> !tell jrattner1 about firefox15
<Kris> batman, you go to the directory you installed it to on your web server
<lysis> Vaske_Car, if you just want a FORUM, use phpbb    it's free and works on linux.
<intelikey> lysis yes it will.  the mod 777 trips the error.
<SweetestSavage> Question: What kind of support does Ubuntu have for hardware sound-card acceleration? I can't seem to install my sound-card.. and it's using software acceleration right now, which is really laggy and slow
<Vaske_Car> also when I install cpanel do I need to run separately MySql server or Cpanel control and install it automatically
<b00gz> how do I install WPC11 pcmcia wireless card after putting it in after boot up
<lysis> intelikey, hmmm  . . . i didn't think that could happen.  why would mod 777 break it?
<Kris> so if it's installed to /documentroot/phpMyAdmin/ you would go to http://mywebsite/phpMyAdmin/
<Kris> etc
<M_Cheevy> how do I get a quick list of who's using a device?
<batman> Kris, well.. i go to synaptic and search for phpmyadmin it shows i have it installed but when i search for phpmyadmin in the search it doesn't come up o.O
<intelikey> lysis security test
<Kris> dunno what to tell you batman, I always install it manually
<Kaltherz> pashaw, do you know of any other repository to add ?
<batman> Kris, do you know where i can find a guide to install it manually?
<Kris> yes, check the phpmyadmin web site
<ReNt-2-OwN> if i go under System > Administration and try to run anything it says "Failed to run 'thing i tryed to run' as root: Child terminated with 1 message" and now some things work and others just give me the busy cursor for a minute and not start at all
<batman> Kris, does it go through the steps on a linux server though
<Kris> http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<Kris> it's the same on both windows and linux
<sciboy> cafuego: CUPSYS Web Administration Error: server-error-device-error
<intelikey> if it is 777 it is world writable lysis which is vertually the same as $USER=root  because anyone can modify the file that allows root access.   so sudo fails if it is ##4 or higher.
<Kris> to install it you must first have a web server (preferably apache) and a database (preferably MySQL) running
<pppoe_dude> hi anyone know why when I try to delete songs from my mp3 player (usb) they stay on the device but don't show when the device is mounted?
<pppoe_dude> (its a vfat fs
<pashaw> Kalthers, Help-> starter guide-> installing apps       scroll down Universe/Multiverse     and/or  use Automatix
<Kris> can anyone help me figure out how to use the remote desktop server that comes with ubuntu?
<lysis> intelikey, interesting . . .   so if the sudo ?program? (binary whatever it's called) is set for world useage then that would be a security error and you wouldn't be able to run it because the kernel knows better?
<biovore> anyone know when xorg 7.0 will be used in the current release?
<pppoe_dude> thanks
<Kaltherz> i have added both Universe/Multiverse
<intelikey> lysis not the binary  but the config file /etc/sudoers   yes
<Kaltherz> but i will try with automatix
<lysis> intelikey, ok config file . . .   see without file extension i'm still always a bit confused as to what is what.
<pppoe_dude> on ubuntu it seems as if the files deleted fine,
<pppoe_dude> but they still play on the mp3 player
<intelikey> the binary /usr/bin/sudo is world exec
<pashaw> Kaltherz,  you then did a reload  in Synapti
<pppoe_dude> ubuntu just doesnt see them anymore
<lysis> pashaw, i'm told that automatix shouldn't be recommended as it has several issues and may sometimes break machines.
<Kaltherz> but...
<servoe> WiFI Question: I have Ralink, I entered the stanza from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo#wpa, and typed sudo ifdown ra0 && ifup ra0, and I got: ""ifdown: interface ra0 not configured "" ifup: failed to open statefile /etc/network/run/ifstate: Permission denied"
<pashaw> lysis,   fair enough
<lysis> although myself on the other hand don't have problems with it other than it not installing all of the software i request. :)
<Kaltherz> there is one another
<c0_cyber> dtdjjjjjjjyw5ieuirii
<c0_cyber> trtttyttttttt
<c0_cyber> tt
<c0_cyber> t
<c0_cyber> r
<Kaltherz> i have readed just two days ago
* lysis slaps c0_cyber 
<c0_cyber> a
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> s
<c0_cyber> ff
<lysis> aww come on . . .
<c0_cyber> f
<c0_cyber> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<c0_cyber> f
<Kaltherz> to write in the personal repository
<c0_cyber> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.95.134.*]  by fabbione
* c0_cyber was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<lysis> fabbione, i thank you . . .
<pashaw> lysis, yeah i used it today again and all went fine for me
<intelikey> lysis rule of thumb on that binaries are in *bin/   there are exceptions of course.
<fabbione> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<lysis> pashaw, it just didn't install silly things like limewire and azureus.  other than that i'm golden.
<pppoe_dude> anyone
<ReNt-2-OwN> if i go under System > Administration and try to run anything it says "Failed to run 'thing i tryed to run' as root: Child terminated with 1 message" and now some things work and others just give me the busy cursor for a minute and not start at all
<pppoe_dude> tried google to no avail
<UncleD> Anyone here running named on their ubuntu machine and using it as a nameserver for domains to point to?
<Kris> pashaw, could you help me figure out how to use this remote desktop thing you pointed me to?
<pashaw> lysis, same here  just went after the basics
<Kaltherz> thanks a lot pashaw
<lysis> pashaw, ahh . . .
<Kaltherz> i must leave
<biovore> anyone know when xorg 7.0 will be used in the current release?
<Kaltherz> bye bye !!
<pashaw> Kris, ok   i havent used it myself  take a sec to give it a go
<mrkoje> UncleD, thats on my list of things to do
<lysis> intelikey, that makes sense . . .    i just still sometimes have problems with all the different things.  like, if you download a program, you can just put the program into the /usr/local/bin and it'll work without having to install it sometimes
<lysis> charles how'd that work?
<Kris> ok thanks
<charles> well, I'm running on the live cd now and did the sudo -s thing
<lysis> yes
<lysis> the password should be blank, so just press enter.
<charles> I'm in root now, but nothing is happening when I type in chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> if it's an executable lysis yes.
<lysis> intelikey, so files in linux that are executable don't require other files to run?  ALL of the stuff is in there?  no "dll" files or anything it would maybe reference out of it's own tar.gz folder?
<intelikey> charles   in linux  no error means no error.
<charles> okay... I'll restart and see if it worked.
<lysis> you should be A OK :)
<mrkoje> break in service?
<intelikey> charles  ls -l the file to make sure
<lysis> it'll probably last for several hours.
<lysis> maybe even days. (mrkoje)
<ReNt-2-OwN> if i go under System > Administration and try to run anything it says "Failed to run 'thing i tryed to run' as root: Child terminated with 1 status" and now some things work and others just give me the busy cursor for a minute and not start at all
<intelikey> might save a reboot or two
<charles> okay... you'll have to interpret this for me (sorry... noob) it says -r--r-----
<Madpilot> ReNt-2-OwN: have you read the RootSudo wiki page?
<XchimaeraX> that is right charles
<mrkoje> lysis, they say there just restarting the machines....
<mrkoje> lysis, we shall see
<pashaw> Kris,  too easy  :P   enable the sharing in the remote app      then use the windows VNCviewer  type in the ip address of the ubuntu box  and connect
<lysis> mrkoje, i still suggest we prepare with enough food and water just in case.
<mrkoje> lysis,  I don't know what I'll do with out my irc....
<ReNt-2-OwN> madpilot: i know i must put sudo in front of a command to run it as admin but im not using the terminal, only the GUI
<intelikey> ReNt-2-OwN you didn't set your root fs /  to mount  'nosuid' did you ?    and are we talking gnome or what desktop ?
<Kris> windows VNC viewer?
<lysis> mrkoje, thank god i use two servers at once. ;)
<ReNt-2-OwN> intelikey: im not sure, how do i find out?
<pashaw> Kris, you said you downloaded a VNC app right?
<intelikey> ReNt-2-OwN cat /etc/fstab
<Kris> yes
<mrkoje> lysis,  what other good servers are out there?
<Madpilot> ReNt-2-OwN: when the GUI stuff asks for a pw, they're using sudo too - use your own user pw
<Kris> are they all compatable then?
<mrkoje> lysis,  I find this is the best tech server....
* Kris fires it up
<ReNt-2-OwN> madpilot: it doesnt ask for a password
<pashaw> Kris, yes
<lysis> mrkoje, i also chat with friends on 2600.  they're quite helpful with general linux questions that i'd rather not bother you with.   ubuntu on freenode is the BEST for ubuntu though. :)
<mrkoje> lysis,  Ive been on 2600 but its always dead....
<Madpilot> ReNt-2-OwN: try starting Synaptic - System - Admin - Synaptic - it should ask for a pw, and you'll use your regular user pw
<mrkoje> lysis,  well it is when I'm on anyway
<Kris> hmmmm
<pashaw> Kris, ??
<Kris> it says please wait, initial screen loading
* Kris waits
<lysis> mrkoje, i'm in ohio, so luckily my state has the second most popular channel. :)
<lysis> it's usually dead until late late like now.
<lysis> now there's 3 of us chatting out of the 30 in the room. *laughs*
<tonyyarusso> !plf
<ubotu> plf is probably the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
<mrkoje> lysis,  Last time I was on 2600 I didn't even see a texas channel
<ReNt-2-OwN> madpilot: Synaptic Package Manager?
<Madpilot> ReNt-2-OwN: that's the one
<pashaw> Kris,   did you make sure "ASK you for CONFIRMATION"  is not checked on the ubuntu box
<ReNt-2-OwN> intelikey: i ran that command, what should i look for?
(ejofee/#ubuntu) why can't i find azureus in any repo?!
(anacaona/#ubuntu) ejofee: been asking myself the same question...
(M_Cheevy/#ubuntu) project23: plus I began to realise how much hal, udev, and pmount have to do with the automount system.. add kde3.5 to the mix after kunbuntu and it gets really scootched up
<M_Cheevy> awstott: could be any number of things... have you tried reconfiguring your xserver?
<awstott> I havn't changed any settings or anything
<awstott> everything is all default
<awstott> this box runs fine on hoary, and sarge
<ejofee> anacaona: let's insist... maybe somebody knows the answer :)
<awstott> but as soon as i put breezy on it locks up
<M_Cheevy> awstott: I'd kill the gdm processes... kill X with the old alt+ctrl+bksp and then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if that works better
<M_Cheevy> awstott: wait a sec.. you put this on top of sarge??
<anacaona> ejofee: i installed it from reps once, but i've since changed my sources.list so many times...
<awstott> no
<awstott> I wiped sarge off
<ejofee> anacaona: i know it used to be on a repo, but it has been removed
<M_Cheevy> anacaona: never delete from your sources unless you have to.. always comment it out.. that way you can find it again
<M_Cheevy> awstott: phew!
<SweetestSavage> Can someone please answer this question: How do I do this.. checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one <--- ??
<awstott> lol
<M_Cheevy> awstott:  still I'd kill the gdm stuff for the now, smash x on the head with a+c+b and then reconfig xserver
<lampshade> hey everyone
<M_Cheevy> yo lampshade
<mitrovarr> hey everyone, I'm trying to get LIRC running, and I need a little help getting stuff set up
<mitrovarr> I can get it running, but I need to feed it a ton of commands before it works.  I'm trying to get it to run on bootup
<fit4lfe> does anyone have lundfxp ?
<M_Cheevy> mitrovarr: check the readme's.. there should be a config file somewhere
<mitrovarr> basically before it works I have to do 'setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none' to kill the serial port, then modprobe lirc_serial and lirc_dev, then run lircd
<lampshade> testing my xchat colors
<M_Cheevy> mitrovar:  you could create a script along the lines of the /etc/init.d stuff........
<anacaona> M_Cheevy: fits of rage, my friend, fits of rage! ;-)
<GTroy> anyone have a clue to why x-chat stopped working, but konversations does?
<GTroy> I reinstalled but with no better effect
<M_Cheevy> anacaona: something along the lines of "Thanks for shining a searchlight on the already glaringly obvious?"
<mitrovarr> hmm, there's already a script there
<mitrovarr> I guess it doesn't work though
<M_Cheevy> mitrovarr: depends, is it in the right runlevel? has it got the commands you need?
<M_Cheevy> mitrovarr: before messing with those files directly, why not check the documentation and see if there is a config file you might use to set options?  use synaptic to see where it put what files
<mitrovarr> the lirc from synaptic just plain didn't work
<mitrovarr> I had to compile from source
<anacaona> M_Cheevy: no, not really, just that i get a bit, um, passionate sometimes and instead of listening to that greek choir to my left i get all delete-happy
<mitrovarr> getting the modules to come out right was... unpleasant.
<M_Cheevy> well then, you should know where the readme is  ;)
<M_Cheevy> anacaona:  It'd be too much of a bear to switch to greek characters for the joke I had in  mind ;)
<mitrovarr> I think the main problem is that it's supposed to work without shutting off the serial port, but mine won't, so it can't start up automatically
<M_Cheevy> and I always thought that it was paris that was burning
* M_Cheevy slaps in a bowie dvd
<anacaona> M_Cheevy: plus, i failed greek in school. miserably
<M_Cheevy> anacaona: that it was greek was half the joke.. hardly expected an obscure aristophanies line to register with many
<anacaona> ejofee: legend has it that azureus is available on universe
<anacaona> ejofee: tried packages.ubuntu.com?
<M_Cheevy> okay, maybe time to shift keister....
<Morg> Why is it that audio doesn't usually work when there is more than one program trying to play sound?
<Morg> And why might videos and flash not play audio after I've used another application that plays audio?
<anacaona> howto multiple sounds at once : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101125
<Morg> Err, videos and flash in Firefox
<anacaona> Morg - that might help ya
<awstott> well I didn't break anything :)
<awstott> we shall see if it freezes up again
<awstott> hehe
<linlin> hi im looking for info to get a soundblaster pro 5.1 live gold edition sound card working any way possible.
<ELpH95o> I've actually started liking linux thanks to ubuntu and gentoo
<intelikey> ELpH95o i'm not sure how gentoo helped that.....
<awstott> gentoo scared me when I first booted it up
<awstott> havn't touched it since
<intelikey> well actually i'm not sure how ub helped that either...
<ejofee> anacaona: could you please send me the etc/apt entry for packages.ubuntu.com?
<ejofee> anacaona: (although i am pretty much sure i have everything -- i collected all sources from source-o-matic
<ejofee> )
<ELpH95o> i usually compile my own stuff
<ejofee> anacaona: the legend is false, anyway.
<ELpH95o> that's the part of linux that's fun
<ejofee> anacaona: it used to be true, indeed.
<mitrovarr> when stuff actually compiles :-p
<anacaona> packages.ubuntu.com just lets you search the official repos
<anacaona> and i just tried it, no azureus
<awstott> I wanna get mythtv goin on my box....
<awstott> having a helluva time tho
<intelikey> hmmm i'm wondering what is having to time out in kde ....  it is really problematic with / = nosuid
<ELpH95o> i'm from bsd land
<intelikey> well it finally timed out and everything is working ok,  but i wish it would have given an error message.
<ELpH95o> mite, :i feel quite comfy in linux although im new to it
<ejofee> ELpH95o: which bsd?
<intelikey> yeah bsd land knows about  / nosuid   and  / nodev   :)
<robotgeek> hi, my wireless card is able to associate with a network. however, it's not able to get an ip from the router. any ideas? (i'm on dapper)
<project23> try it without any security first (no wep). It might be bad wep keys
<QQ_ghost> has anyone set up a LAM using ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> http://pastebin.com/474743   What is this file?  My computer locked up while I was editing a file in vim, and it created this file named after myfile.23.greg
<intelikey> lol  most  people that use it have.
<proubu> can i get some help please? im trying to install vmware on breezy and i have problems with the linux headers, it says  kernel headers (version 2.6.12-10) does not match your running
<proubu> kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386) so i did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` but i got this Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<funkyHat> QQ_ghost, Local Area Motorbike?
<funkyHat> ;)
<QQ_ghost> funkyHat: lol... LA was right, M=Multicomputer
<SweetestSavage> How do I open directories with a space in the name? IE, "Name With A Space" in the terminal?
<funkyHat> SweetestSavage, escape the space with a \ before it
<mitrovarr> hit tab to let it complete it for you?
<funkyHat> i.e. file\ name
<niffe> how do i see if i have "pcmcia" service stared at system boot?
<intelikey> escape the space  this\ is\ how
<intelikey> or quote  "this is how"
<funkyHat> niffe, try /etc/init.d/pcmcia status
<cbx33> what package do i download to get the kernel source for ubunutu
<niffe> funkyHat: hmm, it says ok. But still there is no power on light, on my wlan card
<ejofee> if i use packages from "dapper, the drake", will that break my "breezy, the badger"?
<proubu> please, i need help with that :P
<fit4lfe> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<funkyHat> ejofee, if you add dapper's repositories to your breezy install, you are likely to break your system
<ejofee> proubu: with what?
<intelikey> hmmm says sound server failed  cpu overload aborting   but it's still got something timming out...
* xota saluda!
<proubu> ejofee, im trying to install vmware in breezy, i just read wiki but i got a problem...
<ejofee> funkyHat: what if i install only un-essential packages (on which (almost) no other packages depend)
<proubu> ejofee, it says  kernel headers (version 2.6.12-10) does not match your running
<proubu> proubu kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386)
<FlannelKing> anyone had any luck setting up apache/svn with the apache web data being updated from a subversion repo?
<funkyHat> ejofee, if you download a package from dapper's repositories and install it using dpkg, you are very unlikely to break your system, but you may find the package does not work
<ejofee> proubu: install a matching one!
<proubu> ejofee,  so i did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` but i got this Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<ejofee> proubu: you'll surely find it in apt-get
<proubu> ejofee, nope =(
<ELpH95o> what is the addy to dapper's repositories
<henk> join #colinux
<henk> sorry
<ejofee> proubu: find it manually, maybe there's some difference
<ELpH95o> vmware..m..u got vmware?
<ejofee> proubu: compare uname -r to whatever you see in, say, synaptic
<proubu> ejofee, yeah i did that too but it's not in synaptic either :S
<ejofee> maybe you forgot to update the kernel?
<proubu> ejofee, well i dont know how to do that
<intelikey> hehhe  /usr/bin/kdeinit --suicide  <-- what is this arg all about ?
<ejofee> proubu: do you use synaptic?
<proubu> ejofee, yeah
<niffe> ok, so i have that error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6025
<ejofee> proubu: do you have the updates added to the sources repo list
<ejofee> proubu: ?
<aeon17x> I'm trying to compile something, but it gives me this error - "configure: error: *** Cannot compile without zlib.
<aeon17x> "
<Chousuke> install zlibg1-dev or something
<ejofee> funkyHat: are you implying i shouldn't do it with apt-get, but only with dpkg?
<proubu> ejofee, u mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<funkyHat> ejofee, yes
<ejofee> proubu: yes, that's it's name
<ejofee> proubu: (as a file)
<funkyHat> ejofee, and if dependencies becomes a pain, I'd take that as a sign you shouldn't be doing that just yet ;)
<ejofee> proubu: add everything you find in ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ejofee> funkyHat: i should i avoid doing that with apt-get? how does it complicate things?
<aeon17x> Now it complains about libpng.... so that's what the dev packages are for. Cool.
<proubu> ejofee, nice! so can i add the version of linux-headers that i need and then use apt-get?
<funkyHat> ejofee, you seem to know what you're talking about, so you're probably safe enough using apt-get to do what you want, just be careful you don't go upgrading core libs or anything
<intelikey> niffe interesting.  yet another thing i can use to say "that's why i don't like sudo"
<zven> How to play different tracks of VCD using totem?
<ejofee> funkyHat: right, i will surely not update core libs. thanks.
<intelikey> niffe what are you trying to get working?  wireless card ?
<GTroy> anyone had any problems with x-chat?
<KiaN> GTroy: what kinf of problem ?
<KiaN> kind
<ejofee> GTroy: nope... what kind of problems?
<GTroy> I can't connect to any server
<ejofee> proubu: not really
* GTroy is using konversation now
<ejofee> proubu: first just add the sources from the link i gave you
<intelikey> bx here
<niffe> intelikey: yes
<ejofee> proubu: then "sudo apt-get update"
<KiaN> i have no problem and i'm been using X-chat on Ubuntu for a while
<GTroy> KiaN:hmmm
<GTroy> I reinstalled and no fix
<ejofee> proubu: then pres "reload" in synaptic, just in case.
<Oceanborn> Well.. I have VCD with 3 tracks.. Totem plays only 1st track, but how to play 3rd?
<Nei> hello, could someone tell me how to set my vc background colour to white?
<proubu> ejofee, ok, done
<ardchoille> bbiab
<intelikey> niffe lsmod  should tell ya if the cs module is loaded or not and that just about all i know about pcmcia  and as for wireless..... hehhe i don't know if i could get a wire working let alone a wireless.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<intelikey> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<intelikey> if that might help you any niffe ^
<niffe> hehe, looking at it :)
<GTroy> hello talios
<intelikey> nei vc ?  console ?
<Nei> intelikey, yes my console
<talios> evening
<intelikey> you want white !    *shivers*
<Nei> I want white.
<niffe> sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules  it says permission denied!?
<Nei> sudo "..."
<Nei> else it's (sudo echo) >>
<proubu> ejofee, now i need to re-try what i was doing?
<niffe> Nei: what?
<ejofee> proubu: yes
<Nei> niffe, the command will run as sudo only up to the >>
<cbx33> anyone here installed unionfs on ubuntu???
<ejofee> proubu: but it's good to see what available updates you are getting and if there's any kernel among them
<intelikey> i don't think you will get that to work.  the echo will be root but it is on a term/console that std* is not root so   sudo echo blah > will not have root power
<ejofee> cbx33: your quesion sounds rather like a warning!!! :)
<niffe> so, what to i have to type to make it work?
<proubu> ejofee, well i didnt get the linux-header version that i need to install vmware :S *sigh* i guess i'll need to recompile my kernel
<intelikey> sudo -     then the command
<ejofee> proubu: why recompile? why don't you just install 2.6.12-10-386?
<ejofee> proubu: (i guess yours is 2.6.12-9-386, right?)
<proubu> ejofee, well, no... i have right now 2.6.12-10 installed but kernel has 2.6.10-5-386
<niffe> btw, what is the default root password?
<cbx33> ejofee, not so much of a warning more of a ./......it doesn't work on 5.04
<intelikey> !root
<intelikey> !+root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in ubuntu,  well that's not true. there is just no password set for the root account by default.  You can run things as root by prepending 'sudo ' to the command.  example; sudo apt-get install build-essential    For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<corresponder> moin
<student> Hallo
<corresponder> ;-)
<ejofee> cbx33: i see... what do you mean by "it doesn't work"?
<ejofee> cbx33: won't boot?
<dsaa> jsgotangco:> sir do u still have originally pressed ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu 5.10 CDs?
<jsgotangco> dsaa, there's no kubuntu/edubuntu pressed just uubuntu
<cbx33> ejofee, no you can't install it
<cbx33> make error
<ejofee> cbx33: oh, i see.
<cbx33> I'm just doing a dist-pugrade
<intelikey> niffe if you wish to set the password for root it is simple to do.  sudo passwd       and when it prompts give your passwd then read what it says.    the official "ubuntu" policy is to not even tell people that.... but i don't use ubuntu.
<niffe> ok
<niffe> hmm, cant get this linksys wpc54g working :/
<ejofee> intelikey: what do you use instead?
<ejofee> intelikey: debian?
<dsaa> jsgotangco:> ok, do u still have copies of originally pressed ubuntu 5.10 CDs? could u share some to me?
<awstott> 5.10? thats hoary right?
<intelikey> ejofee mdk
<jsgotangco> dsaa, where are you located
<pinucset> one think, how can i do that enemy territory runs with sudo always? it seems doesnt work without
<ejofee> intelikey: why don't you switch to mdv? :P
<dsaa> jsgotangco:> currently im using edubuntu here in our school in tacurong city, sultan kudarat
<intelikey> dialup
<intelikey> hehhe and why upgrade something that works to something that almost works lol
<ejofee> intelikey: then why are you on this channel?
<jsgotangco> dsaa, hmmm join us in #ubuntu-ph
<proubu> ejofee, well im done for today... couldnt install it =( thanks for ur help
<ejofee> proubu: couldn't install what?
<intelikey> ejofee is that an invetation for me to leave ?
<ejofee> proubu: the new kernel?
<ejofee> intelikey: NO!!!
<dsaa> jsgotangco:> ok, how?
<ejofee> intelikey: not at all
<intelikey> well just like trying to help.
<jsgotangco> dsaa, type /j ubuntu-ph
<jsgotangco> err
<jsgotangco> dsaa, type /j #ubuntu-ph
<proubu> ejofee, lol no, the vmware...
<ejofee> intelikey: i am just curious what you find so interesting about ubuntu that you attend this chan without even using ubuntu
<proubu> ejofee, just got this always
<proubu> ejofee, The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.12-10) does not match your running
<proubu> kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386).  Even if the module were to compile successfully,it would not load into the running kernel.
<intelikey> and i have wasted a lot of time with linux so i can answer some questions no matter what the distro.
<ejofee> proubu: why don't you install 2.6.12-10-386, as i said earlier?
<ejofee> proubu: are you ignoring my suggestions? :P
<proubu> ejofee, lol no... i'll try that
<intelikey> ejofee this channel.   :)
<ejofee> proubu: btw, are you using breezy? (i guess i should have asked you this much earlier)
<proubu> ejofee, yep im using breezy
<ejofee> proubu: then please reread what i said earlier, i won't say it again :)
<intelikey> ejofee that's the only thing i like about ubuntu.   this channel.   lol
<proubu> ejofee, about 2.6.12-10-386?
<ejofee> proubu: i wonder how come you have installed 2.6.12-5-386 in breezy (?!)...
<ejofee> intelikey: well... that's... nice.
<ejofee> proubu: what about 2.6.12-10-386?
<ejofee> proubu: oh, yes
<ejofee> proubu: what i wrote about that (not much).
<proubu> ejofee, and i dont know why i have 2.6.12-5-386 in breezy, maybe it's cuz before the upgrade i had that
<ejofee> proubu: i think you should see it on the updates list
<ejofee> proubu: that may explain things.
<intelikey> yep you can have multipel kernels installed
<intelikey> and put them all in the /boot/grub/menu.lst  and boot any of them
<proubu> ejofee, is there a way to get 2.6.12-10-386 besides apt-get? cuz i just need them installed to install vmware and then i dont need them anymore
<agorf> hello. when installing ubuntu, should i mark my / partition as bootable?
<intelikey> agorf that's not nessarry
<agorf> thx
<intelikey> agorf the boot loader will be installed to mbr ?
<agorf> yes
<intelikey> yeah it wont matter then
<agorf> so i only need swap, and a / partition ?
<ejofee> proubu: i don't understand the question
<intelikey> techenically you only need /
<QQ_ghost> is there a way to boot a cd on a system that won't do it through the bios?
<xiaogil> what is the equivalent of power point on linux ?
<agorf> gr8, thanks :)
<aeon17x> xiaogil: OpenOffice.org Impress
<ejofee> proubu: what's the problem if you keep it installed?
<intelikey> swap is optional, but the installer may cry without it.
<xiaogil> aeon17x: is it compatible with power point ?
<ejofee> intelikey: any idea why, when booting single user, it asks for a password and won't accept any?
<aeon17x> xiaogil: to a certain extent, yes.
<ejofee> xiaogil: mostly, yes
<proubu> ejofee, well, actually i dont have problems if i keep it installed but i cant download/get 2.6.12-5-386 and i need it to install vmware :S
<intelikey> ejofee no.  that should never happen.  booting to single user it should auto login root
<QQ_ghost> so OOo impress functions now? holy crap...
<ejofee> proubu: as long as you need the right headers... i don't see any other solution (and still keeping your apt-get consistent)
<intelikey> to console   tty1  of course
<proubu> ejofee, yeah, i guess that too... *sigh*
<Madpilot> QQ_ghost: apparently it functions as well as MS PowerPoint, for whatever that's worth... ;)
<ejofee> QQ_ghost: had issues with it?
<ejofee> proubu: sorry.
<ejofee> proubu: it's better to update anyway.
<QQ_ghost> Madpilot: yeah, back in like, 1.0 / 1.1
<proubu> ejofee, hehe yeah.... well, thanks for ur help man =)
<ejofee> QQ_ghost: well, now it's 2.0... things *may* have changed, right? :)
<QQ_ghost> Madpilot: sorry comment was for ejofee...
<ejofee> proubu: anytime :)
<proubu> gnight all
<icbu> is azureus packaged as part of synaptic? If so how do I find it please?
<ejofee> QQ_ghost: i detected it it had been for me
<ejofee> :)
<QQ_ghost> ejofee: hope so, everything else is more functional than i need
<Madpilot> QQ_ghost: never used Impress, but OOo2 Writer is far nicer than OOo1 to use...
<ejofee> QQ_ghost: right :P
<intelikey> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<QQ_ghost> Madpilot: i mostly use spreadsheet stuff, but i have been wanting to put together a presentation...
<QQ_ghost> is it possible to boot to cd from grub?
<intelikey> yes
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: (me?)
<Rakshak> Can anyone tell me how to make a custom live CD?
<intelikey> yeah but don't ask me to do it for you QQ_ghost i did it one time with lilo but never with grub, but i know it can be done.
<kestas> createcustomlivecd.sh ?
<Rakshak> does that sh command work, really?
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: is there a how-to page?
<marcel> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a ppc 7600/200 but the CD wont boot. What gives?
<Rakshak> on ubuntu forums?
<intelikey> QQ_ghost man gurb
<intelikey> it should have the howto boot a cd in there
<kestas> marcel, Im pretty sure that's too old
<marcel> ok
<marcel> :(
<niffe> how can i change resolution?
<kestas> try g3+
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: thanx
<ejofee> intelikey: are you sure it can? i thought all bootloaders leave bios that choice
<olicat> any ideas on how i can connect to a vpn in ubuntu breezy?
<intelikey> being a lilo man myself and having set up lilo to boot a cd, and being in a channel that is owned by grub zealots, if i said lilo could and grub couldn't i'd probably get kicked......
<intelikey> ejofee if you are asking have i ever done it,  see above.  the answer is no.
<kestas> intelikey, Im no grub zealot but grub can boot a cd
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: i like lilo too, but i don't have it installed...
<ejofee> intelikey: no, i am not asking you that :)
<QQ_ghost> kestas: where can i obtain the info on that?
<opossum> hallo@all
<intelikey> possum
<opossum> im from germany
<QQ_ghost> kestas: where can i obtain the info to use grub to boot a cd?
* intelikey puts the o back then
<intelikey> opossum
<opossum> hi
<n37> hi <3'z ;>
<opossum> spricht hie jemand deutsch?
<cricek> Hmm guys 1 question my /dev/sda links somehow dissapeared from /dev
<cricek> how do I get em back ?
<n37> any1 knows what distribution i must download of mysql?
<kestas> QQ_ghost, hmm I thought it could but I guess I was thinking about grub on a floppy or CD, apparently grub on a HDD can't for some reason
<intelikey> no english is all i speek
<kestas> QQ_ghost, better go with lilo I guess
<n37> mysql distro 4 ubuntu?
<n37> any1 knows?
<n37> :<
<opossum> where do you com from inteli?
<QQ_ghost> kestas:  i suppose i could install lilo on ubuntu (OH THE HORROR!) from a slackware disk...
<intelikey> cricek use something scsi or usb maybe
<QQ_ghost> lol
<cricek> intelikey, Hmm
<cricek> scsi or usb :))
<cricek> ok
<intelikey> so udev will call modprobe
<cricek> yeah I checked lspci
<intelikey> modprobe will make them  and badabing there you go.
<n37> any help plz? :S
<ejofee> opossum: #ubuntu-de
<n37> mysql on ubuntu?
<cricek> modprobe ???
<n37> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<opossum> ejofee hi
<cricek> but modprobe ...only loads modules for kernel
<intelikey> !mysql
<cricek> intelikey,
<n37> :>
<intelikey> cricek heh
<cricek> where do you have modules here
<n37> !lampdownload
<ubotu> n37: Not a clue
<n37> :/
<n37> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<n37> rofl
<niffe> How can i change resolution from a command line?
<cricek> !usb
<ubotu> cricek: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<n37> lmao!
<intelikey> cricek you haven't been using linux long have you ?
<QQ_ghost> lol
<n37> !rofl
<ubotu> n37: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<n37> !yay
<ubotu> n37: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<n37> !sure
<ubotu> n37: What?
<n37> !dunno
<ubotu> n37: Are you on ritalin?
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<cricek> Hmm intelikey ....evry day ...but suse not ubuntu
<n37> !ritalinsux
<ubotu> n37: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Madpilot> !tell n37 about msg the bot
<n37> omgthx :>
<intelikey> cricek well modprobe not only loads the module into the kernel(portion of mem) but part of the process is also calling MAKEDEV with all the proper major's and minor's  and alias's  so that the module is then usable.
<cricek> Hmm ok ...then there is only one question left ...
<cricek> where do I get this module to load
<icbu> thanks intelikely - installed and working :)
<xukun> anybody know a software to emulate cisco routers?
<intelikey> like i said access something scsi or maybe a usb stick and udev will (by calling modprobe) make the devices
<intelikey> np icbu   welcome
<intelikey> cricek if you dislike udev you can always disable it,  although that will require a reboot.   and you may find things that it did that you did like and will want back.
<intelikey> udev is the reason the /dev/sd* files are not there....
<cricek> intelikey, ok ...
<xukun> anybody running user mode linux(uml)?
<cricek> tnx intelikey
<intelikey> cricek one other thing.  if you check /.dev/  there may be the device you are looking for there.  ubuntu mounted the real /dev on /.dev in 5.04  i don't know if that changed or not.
<QQ_ghost> xukun: what's the url for uml?
<zosologist> im a linux noob and i d/led ubuntu about 4 days ago, the amd 64 version, and i found out that making flash player amongst other programs work is a bitch so i decided to down grade to the 32 bit one and ive got a few questions
<Mabus06> The media keys for my keyboard stopped working when I replaced the batteries, any ideas?
<xukun> QQ_ghost, http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> i need to know that i guess.   would someone with a default breezy install do a ls /.dev  and see if the dir exists for me please.
<intelikey> ?
<cello_rasp> are the universe and multiverse repositories available on downloadable images in any form?
<Mabus06> intelikey, no directory for that here
<Lukian> intelikey: that returns nothing here
<trevorv> whats the name of the package that contains tools like "make"? i dont seem to have it installed.
<foxer> fgf
<zosologist> nope
<foxer> dfd
<foxer> f
<foxer> ff
<intelikey> ok they did drop it then.
<intelikey> thanks guys.
<bluefrog-10> trevorv, build-essential
<niffe> who wants to fix my wlan connection with vnc? :)
<trevorv> bluefrog-10, thankyou :)
<zosologist> im a linux noob and i was wondering if theres any difference in the console commands between kde and gnome?
<Madpilot> zosologist: at the console level, no
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<bimberi> zosologist: none
<Lukian> zosologist: you certainly are :D
<Mabus06> The media keys for my keyboard stopped working when I replaced the batteries, any ideas?
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<zosologist> so kubuntu and ubuntu are vertually identical? minus the user interface of course
<Pupeno> Is Linux on Dapper compiled for real-time scheduling ?
<Mabus06> Can anyone help me with my keyboard issue? I tried resetting the keyboard shortcuts but no luck.
<Pupeno> zosologist: yes.
<intelikey> zosologist yep
<FlannelKing> zosologist, and with the different interfaces comes a few different programs, but yeah, basically.
<niffe> allways "no scan results" cant get this thing working!
<Madpilot> zosologist: Ubuntu uses Gnome for the desktop; Kubuntu uses KDE
<xiaogil> how to install ubuntu on a laptop on which the cd drive doesn't work anymore ?
<Madpilot> zosologist: and you can use programs from one on the other easily
<zosologist> lol how do i wisper, its been so long since irc
<Mabus06> zosologist, /msg user message
<jsz_> Lukian, do you go on austnet?
<Pupeno> is there a more proper channel to ask question regardig Dapper's Linux ?
<deFrysk> Pupeno, perhaps ubuntu-motu if you canoot get an answer here
<Pupeno> deFrysk: maybe, but it'll be off-topic there.
<zosologist> does kubunu use synaptic?
<deFrysk> zosologist, not by default
<intelikey> yes
<Pupeno> zosologist: it doesn't install it by default.
<Mabus06> wow, people like answering zosologist...
<Pupeno> apt-get install synaptic and voila!
<deFrysk> zosologist, I think its wise to install it tho
<intelikey> Mabus06 he asks the easy ones "_
<deFrysk> Pupeno, perhaps try here ?
<zosologist> thats cause im awesome mabus06
<Mabus06> no ideas about my keyboard problem, intelikey? I reset the keyboard shortcuts but previous and next track buttons stlil don't work anymore
<Mabus06> pssst, zosologist, ask my question for me? ;)
<Pupeno> deFrysk: I already did.
<zosologist> ahhh lol those red things arent msg lol
<zosologist> lol whats that mabus06
<deFrysk> Pupeno, perhaps try asking again ?
<Pupeno> Mabus06: maybe if you tell us what do you mean by reseting...
<Pupeno> Is Linux on Dapper compiled for real-time scheduling ?
<albinoloverats> anyone think they might be able to help with an fstab problem?
<QQ_ghost> xukun: wonder if you can use uml for lfs
<intelikey> Mabus06 no sorry.
<QQ_ghost> albinoloverats: sure
<niffe> any ideas hot to get thatn wlan working?`tried wverything now, driver and hardware present, but still, no scan results
<Mabus06> Pupeno, I mean, set the keyboard shortcut for track next to my track next button
<ghuug> where I can get repo for 5.10 ?
<ejofee> does anybody know any repo with no-arch debian / ubuntu packages of apps written for java?
<maswan> is there a small asclock-like clock for the panel?
<ghuug> I want to download mplayer and vlc
<deFrysk> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<maswan> the standard clock isn't very convenient when you have a vertical panel
<deFrysk> !info mplayer
<deFrysk> !info mplayer-i586
<zosologist> so... can i install synaptic throught kubuntu's packet manager
<QQ_ghost> albinoloverats: what's your prob in fstab?
<intelikey> zosologist yep
<albinoloverats> QQ_ghost: i cant mount my cdrom, i get "wrong fs type, bad option.superblock on /dev/hdc"
<zosologist> and is there a problem upgrading from ubuntu to kubuntu? or should i just get the kubunt iso?
<Pupeno> Mabus06: I don't use Gnome, so, I don't know. But what happened to me is that depending how you configure X some key works and other don't, that is because X does mapping from key codes to key names (like 0x53 to XFree86Next) but if the keyboard doesn't emit that keycode, that name would never be triggered.
<funkyHat> zosologist, you can also quickly install it from the command line, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ghuug> it says couldnt find package mplayer
<intelikey> albinoloverats not an audio cd is it ?
<Pupeno> Mabus06: for the keyboard I have know I could not find a model on X that mapped all the keys correctly.
<zosologist> cool
<xukun> QQ_ghost, I think so. google for it
<zosologist> thanks funkyHat
<funkyHat> zosologist, you can easily have ubuntu and kubuntu running on the same system
<albinoloverats> QQ_ghost: i deleted it a few days ago by accident, had to rewrite it but couldnt quite remember what the cd options were, i think theyre correct but it doesnt seem to work
<zosologist> funkyHat, tripple boot? lol
<QQ_ghost> albinoloverats: what's in your type field?
<Mabus06> Pupeno, but when I clicked to set a new shortcut for track previous, and hit my track previous button, it looked like it worked. Does that say anything?
<funkyHat> zosologist, lol, no, on the same linux installation
<albinoloverats> QQ_ghost: iso9660,udf
<zosologist> funkyHat: do tell? or point me at a link if its too long
<funkyHat> zosologist, just make sure that the packages ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are installed
<intelikey> albinoloverats show us (just) the cd line of your fstab file
<Pupeno> Mabus06: yes, that would say the keyboard is properly configured and mapped... then it is something Gnome specific, that's out of my scope, sorry.
<zosologist> funkyHat: how do i switch between?
<funkyHat> zosologist, you can choose whether to run gnome or kde at the login screen, by clicking session
<zosologist> funkyHat sweet thanks
<QQ_ghost> albinoloverats: hmm,  could you paste that whole line?
<albinoloverats> here it is: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom iso9660,udf auto,user,rw 0 0
<zosologist> funkyHat: how hard is it to run kde bins on gnome and vice versa
<dooglus> zosologist: "not at all"
<intelikey> albinoloverats also try 'eject /dev/hdc '   and see if it spits the cd at you or not
<albinoloverats> intelikey: yes it does
<funkyHat> zosologist, there is no hard about it
<intelikey> albinoloverats is that a burner ?
<funkyHat> zosologist, they just run
<QQ_ghost> albinoloverats: for starters, it should be "ro" instead of "rw"
<zosologist> dooglus: so i shouldnt run into any conflictions if i boot up a kde program while accidentaly in gnome
<albinoloverats> intelikey: yep, cdrw/dvdrom
<dooglus> zosologist: the only problem is that GNOME apps and KDE apps use 2 completely different sets of libraries, so if you mix and match them you'll be using a lot more memory than if you stick to just one or the other
<intelikey> QQ_ghost that's why i asked about the burner
<zosologist> dooglus: ahhhhhh i knew there was a catch
<dooglus> zosologist: no, people do it all the time.  amarok is a nice KDE music player that people use habitually in GNOME for instance
<albinoloverats> sorry, i should have used cdrw instead
* funkyHat does this
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: i have a burner too, and it's still "ro"
<intelikey> only other thing i know to try albinoloverats is maybe add defaults, before auto.
<zosologist> dooglus: i essentually use double membory if i run both ehh?
<dooglus> I've stopped using KDE and GNOME these last few days.  Haven't missed either of them yet (other than the CPU/network/swap meter thingy)
<dooglus> zosologist: not double, but more, yes.
<dooglus> zosologist: just try it.  if your system copes well, there's no problem
<intelikey> QQ_ghost yes but i got a lesson on that the other day, some new drives can mount cdrw rw
<n37> anyone knows hwere to download lamp? Oo
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: hell, i still can't get the machine to blank a cdrw...
<n37> need help :/
<zosologist> dooglus: well i got 1gig of ram and 1gb of swapfile space i suspect ill be good
<dooglus> zosologist: so long as you have a reasonable swap partition then all you'll notice is that there's a lot of disk activity going on when you switch between apps.
<funkyHat> dooglus, xfce?
<QQ_ghost> n37: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dooglus> zosologist: that's plenty.  I was mixing and matching the two with 350Mb or so of RAM
<zosologist> dooglus: cool
<dooglus> funkyHat: yes, at the moment.  I also tried ratpoison and ion[23] 
<niffe> Ok, can someone connect to my laptop with realvnc, and fix my wlan connection? :)
<n37> thx :>
<funkyHat> dooglus, I tried ratpoison, for about 2 minutes.
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: like the dvd-combo drives?
<albinoloverats> when i try and mount it says "dmesg | tail", doing so it tells me "UDF-fs: No VRS found"
<intelikey> if i had half a gig of ram i'd never use swap
<dooglus> funkyHat: I really like GNU Screen.  ratpoison is like "screen for X Windows" - so it's a nice idea, but...
<k31th> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl anyone having problems with this mirror ?
<k31th> im trying to install freenx
<funkyHat> dooglus, because someone told me it was like screen for X, so I installed it to check it out, discovered it had all the parts of screen I didn't need, and none of the parts I did
<intelikey> QQ_ghost yeah, i don't remember the specs. but some of them can handel mounting cds like hds with full rw access
<dooglus> funkyHat: ratpoison would suit me well if only it had a panel at the top with the time on it - and maybe a few graphs
<zosologist> brb
<dooglus> funkyHat: what parts of screen didn't it have?
<dooglus> funkyHat: you mean like being able to detact and reattach?
<funkyHat> dooglus, exactly that
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: holy schnikies, i'm goin' googlin'...
<funkyHat> it would be lovely to be able to detach apps from X before restarting it
<Mabus06> How do you change what program your keyboard shortcuts work for (the media ones, specifically)
<Pupeno> Does anybody remember the name of the channel about audio on Linux ?
<dooglus> funkyHat: ion2 is a lot like ratpoison, but with tabs too
<funkyHat> dooglus, but still no detactch/reattach :P
<Mr_Milenko> [05:44]  <Fn~dooglus> funkyHat: ratpoison would suit me well if only it had a panel at the top with the time on it - and maybe a few graphs
<n37> cannot install php4 via sudo apt-get install php4 :/
<dooglus> funkyHat: maybe you would like to detach them before rebooting Linux as well?
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<n37> cannot install php4 via sudo apt-get install php4 :/ any help?
<Mr_Milenko> whats ... ratposion..
<Fujoor> does anyhere here know any console email client like pine, that could handle gmail?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<albinoloverats> it seems to be the cd, another cd works just fine
<dooglus> Mr_Milenko: it's a window manager.
<funkyHat> dooglus, lol, in fact that's what I'm working on (using a separate machine + xmove)
<dooglus> Mr_Milenko: it's operated by the keyboard - you don't need the mouse - hence the name, I guess
<Mr_Milenko> really
<Mr_Milenko> does it look nice?
<intelikey> Mabus06 i'm not sure what media keys are; i look down at these 101 keys and say "welp he's not talken' to me"  ;/
<funkyHat> dooglus, I'm not getting anywhere at the moment though
<xukun> isnt there realy free linux router simulation software ou there?
<n37> cannot install php4 via sudo apt-get install php4 :/ any help? :<<
<Mr_Milenko> hah thats funny... ratpoison.. xfce has a rat on it
<dooglus> Mr_Milenko: it looks - invisible.  every window is full-screened - there's no icons, frames, nothing.
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<intelikey> Fujoor mut   Mail
<Mabus06> intelikey, in the keyboard shortcuts menu there is a media subsection
<Mr_Milenko> maybe the devs has a grudge against xfce :P
<dooglus> Mr_Milenko: I think it pre-dates xfce, but I'm not sure.
<n37> cannot install php4 via sudo apt-get install php4 :/ any help? :<<
<Mabus06> intelikey, the keys seem to work, but my guess is they're not sending that signal to the program I want (rhythmbox)
<n37> ://
<funkyHat> In that case maybe the devs of xfce are masochists
<intelikey> Mabus06 on ubuntu of course................
<dooglus> Mr_Milenko: apparently ratpoison was invented by some stoned programmers who found that having to reach for the mouse was too distracting
<funkyHat> hahaha
<Mabus06> intelikey, yes, on ubuntu..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<dooglus> Mr_Milenko: read all about it, it's quite funny: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/inspiration.html
<Mr_Milenko> more like a GUI for the console gurus at heart
<n37> need some <3 help
<Mr_Milenko> you need love help?
<Mr_Milenko> dude.. go to offtopic..
<n37> #care
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<n37> ur not 1337 so.. then stfu
<intelikey> !info php4
<n37> :>
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<Mr_Milenko> excuse me?
<n37> nope thx
<n37> inteli u know how to install it?
<Mr_Milenko> i didnt say anything bad about you.. and you tell me to stfu?
<n37> im getting an error msg
<Mr_Milenko> fuck you
<intelikey> n37 what error you get ?
<n37> kthxb
<n37> :P
<Mabus06> relax, Mr_Milenko and n37
<n37> w8
<n37> cannot find packet
<intelikey> boys be heave!
<n37> ive got in spanish
<n37> :/
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Mr_Milenko> thats messed up.. i didnt say anything bad to him and he starts talkin crap..
<intelikey> it's in universe n37 setup your repos
<n37> how :/ im new to lnx
<funkyHat> dooglus, I think the reason he had concentration blocks wasn't that he was mashed... it's because he's an emacs user
<intelikey> the link above ^
<Mr_Milenko> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<n37> rofl :>
<Mr_Milenko> uncomment universe repositories
<n37> thx i'll try ^
<intelikey> n37 there is also  #ubuntu-es if you need spanish
<n37> rofl
<n37> i think it will be best :D
<n37> thx anywayz 4 help <3:>
<intelikey>  k
<zosologist> hmmm does synaptic in kubuntu automaticly add programs to the applications list
<zool2005> does anyone use skype and do you find it loads extremely slowly?
<Fujoor> is there any command equalent to ipconfig in windows? just so you can see your own ip number?
<funkyHat> zool2005, yes, yes
<zool2005> funkyHat : have you found a solution to make it load faster?
<syklitengutt> anyone who can help me with finding and installing Gtk2::Ex::FormFactory
<zosologist> Fujoor: ifconfig i believe, dont quote me on that tho
<intelikey> ifconfig
<funkyHat> zool2005, well, more that it connects and logs in slowly, it seems to load quickly enough
<Fujoor> zoso: thanks ill try it, i only new iwconfig )
<Frafra> hi all
<pixelfairy> there a good repository for newer alsa?
<Raskall> I must be missing something. I have an nvidia graphics card. When I install nvidia's drivers it works correctly. But when I boot X wont start and I have to go through the nvidia install routine to get things working again.
<Frafra> how can i change the root directory of apache from /var/www to another one?
<soundray> ifconfig apparently is deprecated. Use 'ip link'
<zool2005> funkyHat : it doesn't take too long to connect but takes 30s to appear on a 2.4G system
<Fujoor> soundray: iplink?
<zosologist> hmmm does synaptic in kubuntu automaticly add programs to the applications list
<soundray> Fujoor, no 'ip link'
<funkyHat> zool2005, acutally yeah you're right, it does take a long time to appear, I had forgotten :P
<intelikey> alsa installs by default pixelfairy, what are you trying to do ?
<funkyHat> hmm
<Fujoor> soundray: neither of them told me what my ip number is
<zool2005> funkyHat :  do yo have to restart skype after each call?
<funkyHat> zool2005, no
<QQ_ghost> Fujoor: look in the second lin down in the output
<zosologist> ifconfig tells me mine
<funkyHat> zool2005, I've heard a lot of complaints about that though. I think the reason that I don't is that I use a separate soundcard for Skype/Gizmo
<intelikey> ifconfig telle me mine tooo
<zool2005> funkyHat, ah
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: mine is 127.0.0.1
<funkyHat> zool2005, and I've configured esd to leave that card alone (would be nice if I could just scrap esd all together)
<zosologist> QQ_ghost uhh thanks ill write that down?
<intelikey> hehhe no the inet one
<soundray> Fujoor, try 'ip address'
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: lol
<intelikey> lol
<funkyHat> lol
<syklitengutt> anyone who can help me getting Gtk2::Ex::FormFactory... Need it to install dvdrip
<zool2005> funkyHat : what card have you have?
<zosologist> does synaptic in kubuntu automaticly add programs to the applications list
<deFrysk> zosologist, the .debs do that
<zosologist> deFrysk: greek to me, im a linux noob
<funkyHat> zool2005, NVidia Nforce 2, and SB Audigy LS. The audigy is the one I use for SIP/Skype
<deFrysk> zosologist, the .debs or packages are set up to be added to the menus or not
<intelikey> zosologist that is not a function  of the installer.  and yes apps added via apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/kde's package manager should always be added to the menu in kde if they are gui exec
<zosologist> thank you both
<zool2005> funkyHat : cheers
<namaste> hi, i'm looking for font "lucida sans" - where could i find it?
<zosologist> one more question, i wont have any problems running i386 ubuntu on an amd64 right?
<soundray> zosologist, no.
<intelikey> should not.
<soundray> zosologist, in fact, you'll have more problems if you run amd64 ubuntu on amd64 (like me) :)
<QQ_ghost> i'm NOT impressed by "ip link", ifconfig should stay as "the cool thing"
<intelikey> i don't have a k7 so i cant say for sure on that
<syklitengutt> namaste, google it download it and install it by system userchoise types
<Ng> QQ_ghost: look at the ip man page - it does an awful lot more than ifconfig :)
<soundray> QQ_ghost, I don't know where this deprecation comes from anyway.
<zosologist> soundray: lol thats what im doing and im fed up with trying to get flash to work
<syklitengutt> anyone who can help me getting Gtk2::Ex::FormFactory... Need it to install dvdrip
<zosologist> soundray: so i make the switch
<intelikey> soundray the developer/s
<Ng> zosologist: the i386 version will run perfectly
<soundray> QQ_ghost, apparently ip works on more platforms.
<zosologist> Ng: good to know
<vir> does anyone know where i could find the commands for a tape drive i can only remember a mt commands and i need to copy off my backups ?
<QQ_ghost> soundray: but ifconfig doesn't?
<n37> blah #ubuntu-es sux
<n37> :S
<soundray> zosologist, if you like the speed of amd64, you can set up a chroot environment for the few programs that need 32 bit.
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: 32bit, like wine...
<soundray> QQ_ghost, let me just go back to where I got this from...
<intelikey> it's basicly if the developer/s don't want to work on it anymore then it is deprecated.  nothing anyone else can do about it.   could always take over the project when they drop it i guess....
<zosologist> soundray: i thought about that, how hard is that, and is there any trouble with running 2 different versions of mozilla firefox?
<zosologist> QQ_ghost: thats the other half of the reason im switching no wine
<zosologist> soundray: and really how much slower is the i386 version, never had a side by side comparison
<intelikey> mtr ?
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: i myself am still trying to get a friend to make the comparison for me... but he's sqirrel bait...
<zosologist> QQ_ghost: lol
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: he hasn't even tried the live cd...
<soundray> QQ_ghost, sorry, I can't back it up right now.
<mcphail> zosologist: 64 bit ubuntu is for people who miss the "good ol' days" when everything didn't "just work". I'm one of those people.
<soundray> QQ_ghost, I mean what I said about ip working on more platforms.
<QQ_ghost> soundray: it's ok, i'm looking at the man page...
<QQ_ghost> i had a prog on windows that would tell me the city of an ip addy, is there one for linux?
<soundray> mcphail, zosologist: 64bit is great for number crunching. I have a program that runs six times faster on a 2GHz Athlon64 than on a 3GHz Xeon.
<intelikey> whois
<intelikey> QQ_ghost whois
<mcphail> soundray: i'm hoping to get cinelerra to compile on 64 bit one day to give it a shot
<funkyHat> mcphail, enough things break in ubuntu i386 *cough*SOUND*cough*
<Ng> get a decent soundcard ;)
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: like, "whois 220.247.228.54"?
<intelikey> yep
<funkyHat> Ng, I have 2 decent soundcards, which esd still manages to lock up whenever it's running
<QQ_ghost> intelikey: k00l
<mcphail> funkyHat: everything which breaks in i386 also breaks in amd64 !
<funkyHat> mcphail, yay!
<funkyHat> :P
<intelikey> bwwhois also QQ_ghost    i think it's bw
<QQ_ghost> mcphail: consistancy counts!
<Ng> funkyHat: I have one soundblaster live and it has always worked fine and does hardware mixing, so no esd is required (that is what makes it decent)
<zosologist> soundray: dont do too much number crunching over here the odd bit of video conversion every now and again but thats about it
<funkyHat> Ng, I have alsa doing mixing... I haven't managed to disable esd completely though!
<soundray> mcphail, do you use cinelerra on 32?
<mcphail> soundray: i tried it about 6 months ago
<funkyHat> Ng, I have hardware mixing on one of my cards as well, anyway, but still the problem with esd. I just want it to DIE
<funkyHat> And stop haunting me :(
<mcphail> soundray: my system specs weren't very good then
<soundray> mcphail, do you do video editing at the moment?
<Ng> funkyHat: System->Preferences->Sound, untick the sound server startup and esd won't get started when you log in anymore
<funkyHat> Ng, I want gnome sounds to work
<mcphail> soundray: cat mpg.1 mpg.2 > mpg.3 !
<soundray> zosologist, I have some tasks that take 24 hours on a Xeon -- the difference makes a difference there...
<Ng> funkyHat: I really can't stand applications making noise when I click on them, so I would have disabled that anyway. Nevermind, it'll be sorted in dapper probaby
<soundray> mcphail, :)  Does that work?
<mcphail> soundray: yes
<soundray> mcphail, I know it does with vdr's avis.
<zosologist> soundray: lol well i should be fine then
* xota re!
<funkyHat> Ng, I have most of the sounds disabled, but there are some that I really want to be there :P
<zosologist> whats the best way to burn an iso in linux, last question before reinstall
<mcphail> soundray: wmv doesn't work, but i can't watch them on amd64 anyway ;p
<Ng> zosologist: you can right click on it in nautilus and burn it with that
<zosologist> Ng: thanks
<intelikey> zosologist some would say k3b   others may tell you xcdroast  while still others may say cdrecord (cli)
<zosologist>  write to disc i would assume?
* kestas wonders if you could use qemu to use wmv codecs on amd64
<tRSS> Hey guys...quick question: I am trying to set up my Plantronics USB headset to work with xmms in breezy, but xmms won't play the music through my USB headset
<Ng> zosologist: yes
<mcphail> kestas: i use vmware. media player runs quite slowly on qemu
<kestas> mcphail, but vmware only virtualises doesnt it? can you use ia32 in vmware on amd64?
<zosologist> Ng: ok I suspected that would be the way to do it, just didnt want a cd with only a .iso image on it
<Ng> kestas: an amd64 chip still has the ia32 instructions, and you can run 32bit code even if the kernel is 64bit
<mcphail> kestas: the latest version builds 64 bit kernel modules. It is excellent. You can have 32 or 64 bit guests
<soundray> zosologist, you'd have trouble booting that :)
<Ng> kestas: you could just install mplayer in a 32bit chroot
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: that's why god made cd-rw's...
<zosologist> soundray QQ_ghost: indeed and im down to 2 blank cds
<kestas> Ng, hmm I see, I thought it was like XD you could enable ia32 at boot time only
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: (for testing writes)
<Ng> kestas: nope :)
<zosologist> QQ_ghost im to cheep i go for the good ole 100 pack of cd-r's
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: whitch is a 75-pack of coasters?
<ejofee> where do i find the repos for dapper?
<zosologist> QQ_ghost: tu che
<zosologist> or however you spell it
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: got over 300 of them myself...
<apokryphos> ejofee: I'm sure if you looked at your sources.list you'd be able to figure it out ;-)
<zosologist> well ill be back shortly, bout to install i386
<Ng> ejofee: don't run dapper ;)
<soundray> ejofee, if you have to ask how to use dapper...
<Ng> yeah
<QQ_ghost> zosologist: did you back up your home directory?
<QQ_ghost> sh*t, too late...
<soundray> QQ_ghost, lets hope he has...
<soundray> *let's
<QQ_ghost> soundray: made that mistake 'bout three weeks ago...
<flames> which repository need for this? (breezy) sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<apokryphos> !tell flames about dvd
<tRSS> how can I make xmms to play music through my USB headset. other sounds are coming through the USB headset, but no music from xmms?!
<ejofee> :)
<ejofee> thanks folks
<flames> thx
<tRSS> :( no help!?
<ctr> tRSS, I suspect you need to change the output channel in the oss or whatever plugin
<tRSS> ctr: I did that, but it still doesn't work. I am not sure, what I am missing
<ctr> No idea then, sorry :(
<quacker> I'
<quacker> I
<Sgt> g'day everyone!   Please help me setting up my swap partition.  I am not how sure to label it.
<quacker> I've jsut lost kpanel; how do I get it back, odes it have an executeable I can run?
<Seveas> Sgt, no label :)
<tRSS> ctr: thanks for trying though :)
<apokryphos> Sgt: no mount point, just sw as an option and the type is of course "swap"
<Sgt> cool in my partition definition area.  I defined two as primary
<Seveas> This is my swap:
<Seveas> /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<apokryphos> Sgt: we're talking about the entry in /etc/fstab
<Ng> ctr: boo :)
<mcphail> Seveas: Sgt: 0x82 (or is it 83?)
<Sgt> I see. sw is a swap option
<Seveas> 82
<intelikey> /.swap none swap sw 0 0
<Seveas> 83 is "Linux"
<kestas> 83 is swap
<kestas> oh
<Sgt> not sure 82 or 83
<Seveas> 82 is swap
<intelikey> 82
<ctr> Ng, I can't go anywhere with out you sitting there watching can I ?
<Seveas> at least, that's what cfdisk tells me :)
<ctr> Ng, got any exeprience with pgsql ?
<Sgt> I am just beginning again.
<kestas> cfdisk lies
<Ng> ctr: it either means I'm omnipresent, or have good taste ;)
<Ng> ctr: 'fraid not
<ctr> bugger
<Sgt> let me look at the install program again. its on my other computer.
<ctr> Ng, thought I'd run the gauntlet and install dapper on my ibook
<ctr> well,upgrade to it
<Ng> ctr: madness ;)
<ctr> 959 or so packages to be upgraded
<alexissoft> hi
<Ng> ctr: expect some breakage
<ctr> Ng, yip :)
<Sgt> I found it.  Thanks everyone.!!!
<oli_vert> if i've got to install ubuntu on 10 or so boxes, whats the easiest way of doing identical installs?
<mcphail> oli_vert: identical boxes?
<oli_vert> mcphail, yeah
<mcphail> oli_vert: dd
<oli_vert> mcphail, i've heard thats painfully slow though?
<intelikey> hmm what is the keyboard device ?
<intelikey> anyone know ?
<mcphail> oli_vert: about 30 mins for decent size hd
<oli_vert> does that do partitioning etc? or do i have to manually partition the machines?
<mcphail> oli_vert: the problem is you also transfer "empty" disk space which wastes time, but is still fater than most networks
<kimo> Any suggestions for getting Nautilus to burn CDs? It just keeps on prompting me to insert a blank CD, despite there already being one in there.
<mcphail> oli_vert: the partition tables will be copied exactly
<Sgt> @Seveas Thanks Mate.
<kimo> sudo cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 works fine, but isn't as user friendly.
<intelikey> oli_vert it depends on if you dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1  or dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<mcphail> oli_vert: yes, you must copy the whole drive
<oli_vert> i see
<oli_vert> thanks
<intelikey> you could set up a single partition copy that would save a lot of time ^(fi8rst example)  but would require partitioning
<intelikey> and a boot loader install of course ^
<m8> hi, I've installed multimedia codecs but still I get this type of error in Totem: 'Could not open resource for writing.' anyone can point me what am I doing wrong?
<intelikey> kimo make a link if it is not there.   sudo ln -s /dev/hd? /dev/cdrom   <-- assuming ide  and not knowing the cable/jumper setting
<intelikey> where hd?  is maybe hdc   or something    a b c d
<pa_l> hi i have problems with apt-get. some dependency error always occur no matter what i try to install postfix
<pa_l>  mailx
<pa_l>  mutt
<pa_l>  lsb-core
<pa_l>  lsb-graphics
<pa_l>  lsb-cxx
<pa_l>  lsb
<pa_l> 
<pa_l> i tryed to apt-get install one by one but couldnt succeed
<intelikey> i think there is a switch that might streighten that out   apt-get -fix<something>    you'll have to look it up.    man apt-get
<pa_l> can someone please explain what this means W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Breezy Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fBreezy%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pa_l> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Breezy Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fBreezy%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Astxist> pa_l, don't paste here
<pa_l> sorry Astxist
<aeon17x> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Astxist> pa_l, and fix it with sudo apt-get update
<xiaogil> How to record on the hard drive the sound : rtsp://son.radio-france.fr/chaines/france-inter/chroniques/rey/rey_211205.ra
<pa_l> Astxist i have already tried that
<Astxist> pa_l, heh np just letting you know before more scary ppl tell you ^_^
<Astxist> hmm
<intelikey> pa_l i'd say your sources list is hosed   there is no breezy hedghog   and breezy is 5.10
<Sgt> cheers, thanks again!!
<intelikey> 5.04 is hoary hedghog pa_l
<pa_l> yes somone told me to change out sources.list all occurence of hoary with breezy
<sayan> Hi All !!
<sayan> Greeting to all
<lampshade> hi sayan
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<sayan> yes lampshade
<sayan> I am new in this irc
<pa_l> intelikey i need source.list for breezy where can i get one?
<Astxist> pa_l, if you're using breezy I can send you my orginal sources.list file
<intelikey> pa_l  go there ^  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325  and make a new /etc/apt/sources.list
<pa_l> yes Astxist iam using breezy
<intelikey> Astxist did ya send him one ?
<pa_l> sorry i closed wrong window could you please give me the url again
<kimo> intelikey /dev/cdrom used to point to hdc (cd reader). I've changed it to point to hdd (cd writer) but it is still compaining: "Insert a rewritabel or blank disc ..."
<pa_l> Astxist could you please send again
<Astxist> intelikey, he quit :/
<Astxist> oh I'll send it pa_l
<pa_l> thanks (:
<Astxist> just need to change the au bits to your region
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Garda> how many, mabey as a percentage, do unbuntu packages change between releases
<intelikey> kimo idk are you sure the disk in the drive is blank and not a frisby ?
<Blues-Man> is there in Gnome something like Kppp for Kde? I mean something that looks almost the same
<graabein> how do i find out what wireless driver i am using? madwifi, ndiswrapper...
<b91048> hi everyone
<intelikey> well sort of Blues-Man gnome-connect or something like that
<graabein> yo!
<Astxist> pa_l, all done :)
<pa_l> ok Astxist i should change it to sources.list right?
<Blues-Man> and something like kdebluetooth?
<intelikey> pa_l /etc/apt/sources.list
<DragoraN> hi, iam running 64bit Ubuntu on my Amilo A7645 notebook, i have problems with my PCMCIA slot, its nor recognized, can someone help me?
<Astxist> pa_l, yes and edit it to change the au parts to your country
<pa_l> ok
<Astxist> and save a backup this time :)
<intelikey> the backup is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<kimo> intelikey I've tried several disks, and it keeps on prompting me to insert a blank. cdrecord -dummy will write to it fine.
<Blues-Man> intelikey, I can't find gnome-connect in apt-cache
<DragoraN> some someone help?
<intelikey> idk kimo with nothing more to go on and the limited knowledge i have.... sorry.
<Astxist> DragoraN, just ask and we'll answer if we can
<DragoraN> Astxist: i asked :( i mad of that, if dont know, just tell dont know and dont leave me waiting
<Astxist> DragoraN, sorry I must've missed it
<zosologist> woo i made it back
<DragoraN> Astxist: np
<Astxist> DragoraN, I read it unfortunatly I have no idea on how to help
<DragoraN> ok
<mjr> 35
<kimo> intelikey Thanks for your suggestion anway.
<ChrisBradley> Anyone know how to make gnome fill in the Applications menu?
<intelikey> Blues-Man i thought it was called gnome-connect  or maybe g-connect  it's been a while sense if seen it or even used gnome.  but there is a dialer like kppp  maybe it was gnome-dial   na that dont sound right.
<salomon> hi
<ChrisBradley> using 5.04 ubuntu
<salomon> i've installed a new 3com network crad
<salomon> how can i configure it now ?
<salomon> i'm not using any
<FaithX> Hey what's the deal with ubuntu being such a resource pig when running mplayer??? is it xorg that it guilty... I was runnig sarge before and I could watch things fine... now they are all jerky
<__filip_> What should i add in /boot/grub/menu.lst if i whant windows xp ?
<ktogias> salomon, The network card is PCI ?
<salomon> yes
<Astxist> salomon, system -> Admin -> Network Settings should get you somewhere :)
<salomon> i dont use gnome
<salomon> i dont use any graphical system
<salomon> its a server
<Astxist> sorry Networking
<FaithX> wassup salomon ?
<Astxist> salomon, oh I have no idea how to do if from the cmdline sorry
<FaithX> I missed it
<salomon> mh
<john_who> my epson usb printer is not detected automagically by ubuntu. i'm stuck, what can i do?
<intelikey> salomon is that wireless ?
<salomon> no
<salomon> normal ethernet lan card
<FaithX> john_who: look at syslog and see what it tells you
<zosologist> whats the best sound system to use
<zosologist> alsa?
<intelikey> see if a module is installed for it salomon   lsmod | grep 3com
<mcphail> salomon: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<salomon> i'll try
<salomon> brb
<john_who> FaithX, from syslog it looks like printer is recognized, usblp is loaded ecc
<mcphail> salomon: man interfaces
<FaithX> john_who: so you need to configure cups or whatever you are using
<john_who> still no detection from the "add a printer" thing
<FaithX> ?
<FaithX> It doesn't "detect" as such
<zosologist> anyone please suggest a sound system to me? esd occ alsa???
<FaithX> alsa
<zosologist> k
<ejofee> zosologist: alsa
<FaithX> esd is not a sound system
<ejofee> zosologist: by all means.
<zosologist> now.... to make it work
<intelikey> salomon on a server mouse copy and paste is made easy with gpm
<ejofee> zosologist: install it.
<intelikey> alsa = advanced linux sound arch.
<Blues-Man> intelikey, got it : gnome-ppp tnx :)
<salomon> mh
<FaithX> john_who: when you add printer chose the usb port for the connection] 
<zosologist> ejofee:says they are installed in synaptic anyway
<intelikey> hehhe that's to simple Blues-Man lol no wonder i couldn't remember it.
<salomon> how i can i reload my network configartion now ?
<john_who> FaithX, i see. lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer
<FaithX> zosologist: what sound card do you have
<Blues-Man> :)
<mcphail> salomon: ifup <interfacename>
<salomon> thx
<dave> hi
* Blues-Man cala la pasta
<Kim_> Good morning, class. Can one safely assume that xserver-xorg-core in dapper is practically 7.0(-rc<something>)?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init/net restart
<lowman> g'mornin this mornin ;)
<john_who> FaithX, so which is the right port? #1 #2 ...?
<intelikey> oops init.d
<salomon> thanx
<salomon> it works
<FaithX> #1 I guess... if not #2 :)
<zosologist> FaithX: soundblaster audigy ls
<FaithX> zosologist: ah
<FaithX> zosologist: depends on which model I think
<zosologist> FaithX: wait its just the imput thats not working
<zosologist> FaithX: the output works
<intelikey> so does anyone know what /dev/* is  at keyboard ?
<dave> does sombody know why gtkgnutella says that I`am behind a firewall?
<intelikey> dave iptables running maybe.
<FaithX>  zosologist have a look at alsamixer at the command line
<ktogias> dave, maybe beacause it is behind a firewall....
<zosologist> anyone know why testing the imput on my alsa would crash the system chooser
<dave> is this normal after fresh installation?
<dave> ok have a look
<FaithX> because the system chooser is probably using esd...
<FaithX> I turn off esd often as not
<FaithX> but noone answers my questions :-|
<FaithX> Hey what's the deal with ubuntu being such a resource pig when running mplayer??? is it xorg that it guilty... I was runnig sarge before and I could watch things fine... now they are all jerky
<mcphail> FaithX: dma enabled?
<FaithX> ?
<intelikey> mine either FaithX ....
<lowman> FaithX: enable dma
<intelikey> so does anyone know what /dev/* is an AT keyboard ?
<FaithX> That's news to me...
<lowman> had that last week..oi vay! :P
<FaithX> dma for what?
<FaithX> hdd or???
<FaithX> or for mplayer?
<mcphail> FaithX: hdd
<lowman> FaithX: gimme a second I am finding it for you :)
<ktogias> I have never managed to work with the ubuntu mplayer packages... It wouldn't become fullscreen, it would be slow... I always download and compile the latest source from mplayerhq.hu ...
<bachstudies> question about ClamAV: why does ubuntu 5.10 say that I have version 0.87.1 installed but freshclam clearly shows I only have 0.87? I have tried completely uninstalling etc but I still have the same problem. Suggestions?
<mcphail> FaithX: hdparm <device> should tell you if it is enabled
<mcphail> bachstudies: i'd ignore it. 0.87 works fine anyway
<Kim_> Well, thanks for your help ;)
<lowman> FaithX: you can turn DMA on in your /etc/hdparm.conf it is at the bottom commented out
<FaithX>  mcphail but mplayer has nought to do with my hdd... but just to amuse you I will look
<bachstudies> mcphail, so would you say it is an ubuntu problem rather than a clamAV one?
<lowman> I thought the samething you did FaithX but when I enabled it all was well...go figgy *shrugs*
<intelikey> E: /dev/sd not supported by hdparm
<mcphail> FaithX: your hdd or your dvd drive
<EvilGuru> is there an official breezy backports project yet?
<FaithX> I don't use hdd or dvd for mplayer... network only
<mcphail> FaithX: then dma won't help!
<FaithX> anyhow.... without adjusting hdparm.conf dma is on
<lowman> FaithX: well that is diffy..dunno! *shrugs*
<mcphail> bachstudies: i don't think it's a problem at all
<EvilGuru> breezy backports anyone?
<FaithX> bachstudies: why is that a problem
<bachstudies> mcphail, it just looks to me like the deb package has been wrongly labelled 0.87.1
<mcphail> FaithX: aren't there different builds with different compiler switches? Pick one with full mmx support?
<FaithX> mcphail: will look
<bachstudies> FaithX, it is a problem because clamAV keeps telling me my software is out of date!
<FaithX> but I am sure that I chose mplayer-586 which I thought would have had the right goods.... I was more thinking that it was an xorg thing.
<mcphail> bachstudies: ok. point taken.
<lowman> bachstudies: mine too :p~~~
<mcphail> FaithX: does "top" suggest that xorg is hogging cpu cycles?
<FaithX> bachstudies: but that may have nothing to do with the packages as much with the fact that freshclam is told the latest version from the clam server... not deb packages
<mcphail> bachstudies: honestly, i'd ignore the warnings regarding a minor version number. It still updates definitions ok
<lowman> really mcphail?
<lowman> coolies i thought it was broken or something
<mcphail> lowman: working fine here
<mcphail> lowman: picking up the same nasties as avg in windows
<lowman> mcphail: great :p~~~
<bachstudies> mcphail, I completely agree. I'm just trying to get my Ubuntu desktop as perfect as possible.
<_fredforfaen> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<wouaren> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<wouaren> !freeflash
<ubotu> wouaren: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Talisker> Hi
<Talisker> I'm trying to use autoreconf, and I get this error message:
<Talisker> Can't exec "aclocal": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 176.
<Talisker> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 176.
<Talisker> Can't exec "automake": No such file or directory at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 177.
<Talisker> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/autoreconf line 177.
<zosologist> how do i change the default program a file opens with
<zosologist> anyone?
<zosologist> dead in here?
<bDerrly> what file type are you trying to associate with what program?
<zosologist> .ogg
<zosologist> with uh hold on
<claes> zosologist, in gnome right click the file and choose properties then check the "open with" tab.
<__filip_> What should i add in /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot Windows XP, i have Windows XP installed on my hda1
<miki> hi, where I can get ncurses-devel?
<zosologist> Bderrly: .ogg with amarok
<miki> I can't find it through apt-cache search
<bDerrly> miki, apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<bDerrly> zosologist, look at what claes wrote above
<bDerrly> or are you in kde?
<miki> bDerrly: where aren't such ;/
<bDerrly> i just saw it with apt-cache
<zosologist> claes: thanks
<claes> zosologist, Glad I could help.
<pa_l> how do i change the au for mye region in the sources.list?
<miki> miki@m1:/$ sudo apt-cache search ncurses
<miki> evms-ncurses - Enterprise Volume Management System (ncurses UI)
<miki> mtr-tiny - Full screen ncurses traceroute tool
<miki> libncurses5 - Shared libraries for terminal handling
<miki> libncursesw5 - Shared libraries for terminal handling (wide character support)
<miki> ncurses-base - Descriptions of common terminal types
<miki> ncurses-bin - Terminal-related programs and man pages
<miki> ncurses-term - Additional terminal type definitions
<miki> whiptail - Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts
<miki> procps - /proc file system utilities
<miki> maybe i'm blind
<bDerrly> miki, don't paste
<bDerrly> do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list?
<kostaorl> 10.0.0.1
<bDerrly> kostaorl, is that supposed to mean something?
<FaithX> mcphail: xorg is hogging badly... basically takes all it can get about 75% cpu or more
<claes> Anyone familliar with the lsb in ubuntu?
<miki> bDerrly, ok, works, thx
<bDerrly> miki, np
<FaithX> anyone running drbd?
<ugenn> anyone running xorg 7?
<claes> ugenn, 6.99.99.904 (7.0.0 RC 4) in dapper
<Seveas> ugenn, everyone who runs dapper and dist-upgraded today
<Seveas> (well, for some parts)
<ugenn> are the 7.0 libs binary comparible with existing xlib apps?
<ugenn> *compatible
<bDerrly> dapper has it already?  :)
<pa_l> how can i find out which ubuntu release i have?
<bDerrly> i've been holding back x lately because they were upgrading it almost everyday
<holy_cow> *hmmm*
<bDerrly> pa_l, ctrl+alt+f1
<claes> pa_l, cat /etc/issue
<bDerrly> ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<holy_cow> when one uses gparted to repartition a drive, is a boot sector automatically created?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holy_cow
<holy_cow> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<holy_cow> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm about to try those file sharing instructions you forwarded way back :)
<holy_cow> heh
<Denstark> I love how fast Ubuntu updates. It makes me happy. <3 Binary Packages.
<pa_l>  Astxist i stil dont know how to change the au stuff? please explain
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol holy_cow
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl. feel free to ask if you need to :)
<holy_cow> i'm sure i will have a question or two
<ugenn> uh...how's xorg7's binary compatibility?
<Denstark> ftcl?
<claes> ugenn, With the version dapper have, I haven't noticed any trouble.
<Astxist> au is the extension for my country austraila
<ugenn> claes: do you have your existing xorg side by side with the new one?
<claes> ugenn, Running dapper since the day it opened it up.
<claes> ugenn, Nope, I only use the version in dapper.
<Astxist> pa_l, so if you where in the us
<ugenn> claes: what's the major version for libX11 from xorg7?
<Astxist> you'd use http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Astxist> instead
<ugenn> claes: it's still libX11.so.6 i presume?
<pa_l> Astxist iam in Norway
<claes> libx11-6 1.0.0-0ubuntu2 is the version of the deb. I'll check
<bDerrly> i'm not seeing xorg7 in apt-cache
<pa_l> Astxist by the way everything you sendt was comment out. so i uncommented the urls and didnt change anything else. still iam not able to do apt-get install opera
<Astxist> pa_l, no is the tld for Norway
<claes> ugenn, libX11.a libX11.so libX11.so.6 libX11.so.6.2.0 is what I have
<Astxist> pa_l, use sudo apt-get update
<Astxist> pa_l, and then use apt-cache search opera
<Astxist> pa_l, if nothing comes up it's probably not in the repos
<NigelS> pa_l: opera isn't in ubuntu
<pa_l> Astxist i have already installed opera. and i removed because there was some ld.so problems. but the main problem is dependency stuff, maybe because i interrupted apt-get update some days ago
<Astxist> pa_l, wouldn't know where to start with that :)
<claes> pa_l, Check if opera still have a static version.
<ugenn> is there a way to access repositories through a web browser?
<bDerrly> try dpkg-reconfigure --pending
<NigelS> pa_l: you installed opera a few days ago *from* the ubuntu repositories?
<Kamping_Kaiser> just put the url into a web browser
<ubuntuSwitcher> gday everyone. how to start a console window? lol i cant find it anywhere. thanks!
<cbx33> applications -> acessories -> terminal
<HymnToLife> ugenn > http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntuSwitcher> cbx33, ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> startx
<cbx33> got a problem with unionfs
<pa_l> NigelS yes i did so
<cbx33> anyone else ever installed it on ubuntu
<pa_l> no sorry NigelS i actually downloaded opera mysel
<pa_l> myself
<zosologist> how do i get to the change user screen
<pa_l> but i used apt-get remove opera
<NigelS> pa_l: I was going to say, it's non-free software and I don't think its license lets it be repackaged
<NigelS> pa_l: I see, and you want to reinstall the same deb?
<ugenn> HymnToLife: thx
<zosologist> how do i get to the switch user screen?
<zosologist> without restarting atleast
<FlannelKing> log out you mean?
<pa_l> no i just want apt-get to work properly. i cant do any apt-get install
<bDerrly> system -> logout
<FlannelKing> or, do you want a second screen?
<zosologist> that always kicks me to console
<cbx33> pa_l, what's up with it
<FlannelKing> it shouldnt.
<zosologist> hmm ill try again
<NigelS> pa_l: apt-get doesn't do what you think it does.  apt-get accesses the repositories
<bDerrly> yeah, that shouldn't take you to console
<FlannelKing> do you have a window manager running?
<NigelS> pa_l: if you've added something manually to your local system it can remove it, but it won't know where to get it from if you ask for it to be installed
<NigelS> pa_l: it only knows about the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list - you'll need to dpkg -i the deb if you want to install it
<MrRio> wow, ubuntu is really good
<Denstark> I just installed ubuntu-calendar-december and was wondering where the image files that were downloaded went =o
<MrRio> Synaptic and apt are ALOT better than fedora's yum + yumex
<bDerrly> Denstark, dpkg -L ubuntu-calendar-december
<claes> Denstark, dpkg -L ubuntu-calendar-december
<Denstark> Thank you =)
<claes> Wops to slow.
<pa_l> sure NigelS but i had some problems with the sources.list and i gott new for breezy from Astxist. but he mentioned to change the au. in the url i think, but i live in Norway and is there any url like   deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<cbx33> pa_l, ping it and find out :p
<claes> pa_l, Not sure if there are any no servers. Switch to se the Swedish ones are great! :-)
<agorf> i click on the synapitc package manager but it wont load any ideas?
<agorf> synaptics*
<pa_l> swedish end with se
<ktogias> agorf, doesn't it ask you for your password?
<Astxist> pa_l, heh sorry forgot to mention they might not have a server for no :/
<agorf> ktogias, err no
<pa_l> Astxist  why is there deb before the http://.... url
<agorf> ktogias, i just listen to a sound and then nothing
<agorf> ktogias, moreover, i never got the change to set a root password (not that it is relevant)
<pa_l> and deb-src http://....
<claes> pa_l, yes. use:  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ktogias> strange...
<NigelS> pa_l: run apt-setup to find a local mirror.  You'll probably want the universe and multiverse too, so just add those words on the same line
<Astxist> pa_l, just change the ones with a tld leave the rest
<ktogias> agorf, in Ubuntu you don't have a root passwd... You get root privileges with sudo...
<ktogias> Have you set a password for root?
<agorf> no
<ktogias> right
<agorf> so i do everything by prepending sudo ?
<claes> Not to nag but is anyone familliar with the lsb functions in ubuntu?
<ktogias> agorf, yes
<agorf> m, strange
<Astxist> claes, not I
<ktogias> or sudo -i if you want a root shell ....
<pagan> is there an irc client I can use in the CLI that is better than bitchx...this thing bites :P
<ktogias> try running sudo synaptic from a terminal...
<NigelS> pagan: irssi
<Astxist> pagan, you could try irssi
<agorf> ktogias, i will thanks :)
<pagan> irssi? okay thank you NigelS
<NigelS> no probs. I like it anyway :)
<pagan> thank you Astxist
<Astxist> pagan, I can't vouch for it though, I like a GUI :)
<pagan> i cannot stand this bitchx..they named it right it is a $%^&*
<NigelS> as they say, bitchx is 99% quit message :)
<Astxist> heh
<Seveas> irssi is much better than B-X
<NigelS> there are quite a few broken things about it.
<pagan> i need a CLI client as I am ssh into my ubuntu box from school
<Seveas> irssi+screen :)
<NigelS> I'm using irssi now, it's all I use :)
<Astxist> pagan, heh
<pagan> I am gonna try that NigelS ..thank you :)
<Astxist> I use XChat I played with it when I used windows and got into tcl so it makes things easier
<Seveas> pagan, have a look at screen too :)
<Seveas> ewwww tcl
<Seveas> learn python :)
<NigelS> yes without screen it's all farely pointless :)
<pa_l> do i need mysql-server if mysql-common is installed?
<Seveas> pa_l, onl if you want the server
<Astxist> too lazy ;p
<Astxist> I almost had to learn python the other day but I figured out how to hack up the script enough to get it to do what I wanted :)
<Seveas> Astxist, any language in which you can write a palindrome checker in 1 line (+1 extra line for I/O handling) is worth learning :)
<pagan> i know a little bit of python..not much tho :P
<Astxist> Seveas, heh I'm not that far into it
<pagan> okay i am out on a limb and wide open for the stupid comments...what is a palindrome? *ducks* "QUACK"
<Astxist> pagan, no idea
<Astxist> pagan, sounds like a building
<NigelS> pagan: it's a number/string that is the same backwards as it is forwards
<Seveas> a word that is the same when you spell it backwards
<pagan> oh! like 0101010 <--like that?
<Seveas> like mom or dad or lol :) (the 3-letter ones are the easiest)
<pagan> or like BOB <--LOL
<Seveas> :)
<HymnToLife> or lol :p
<Astxist> no not the bob
<NigelS> pagan: e.g. bob or http://www.norvig.com/palindrome.html
<NigelS> :)
<pagan> okay checkin it out...have to use lynx :P``` weeee
<Seveas> or deified
<Seveas> or kayak
<NigelS> I think thats cheating though
<Seveas> english only has small palindromes
<NigelS> if you're going to make a proper palindrome of more than 1 word it should be meaningful :)
<Seveas> the largest is deified
<claes> or: Ah, Satan sees natasha
<Seveas> claes, :)
<pagan> claes that was clever :)
<Astxist> ah no worky
<pagan> brb
<Astxist> :)
<claes> My brother always naged me about palindromes when I grew up. But it's harder in english then in Swedish.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Astxist> so why are palindromes important? or are they just one of those fun little tid bits?
<Seveas> the latter
<Astxist> k
<pagan> unless you are a witch and write spells...I was just reading about that just now ;)
<ubuntuSwitcher> i am gonna reboot now after tweaking services with sysv-rc-conf. hope i boot back....sigh
<NigelS> I'm sure they're very important.... :)
<NigelS> I looked forward to 2002 for just that reason
<HymnToLife> now wait for 2112 :p
<thompsbm> anybody on that is running pureftpd
<HymnToLife> Rush rules
<Astxist> I don't recall any witches doing that ;p
<claes> I prefer pi.  Not important at all. only training the brain.
<pagan> rush does rule
<Seveas> !pi
<zmaster> 105
<Seveas> !+pi
<ubotu> pi is, like, totally, 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442881097566593344612847564823378678316527120190914564856692346
<HymnToLife> lol
<HymnToLife> nice one :p
<NigelS> HymnToLife: best egg on those anti-aging treatments the sci-fi writers promise us :)
<pagan> nice ubotu
<MrRio> omfg i like totally love pi!1!1!
<HymnToLife> pi is overrated
<Seveas> !+e
<ubotu> hmm... e is Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105 Repo: deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary or e17 on breezy: http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<pagan> i like apple pi
<Astxist> stupid infinate values
<pagan> :P
<NigelS> lol
<Astxist> *infinit
<poningru> hey guys how do you open a .lit file?
<Seveas> not infinite, just transcendent
<poningru> is that possible?
<pagan> poningru: with a can opener :P
<HymnToLife> lmao
<pagan> sorry!
<thompsbm> i start pureftpd from init.d but it does not start...i don't get an error message and when i do ps grep i don't see the process
<patfm> hi, does anyone know if there is some sort of patch I have to install to get a vaio laptop (xbrite) screen to work with X in ubuntu? I've tweaked xorg.conf ad nauseum and to no avail
<MrRio> poningru: you mean those microsoft reader thingies?
<Seveas> infinity would be 
<NigelS> poningru: with google! not heard of them before, and just found this - maybe it works -> http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/convlit.php
<thompsbm> ftp localhost
<thompsbm> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<Corbier> lut all
<poningru> MrRio: yeah
<NigelS> thompsbm: doesn't it spit out a log to /var/log?
<poningru> NigelS: hmm thanks I am looking
<Badm4n> any1 can help me to teach me step by step procedure to have 1 file like rc.local so i can put my own configuration with easy way
<thompsbm> NigelS: there is a pure-ftpd dir but nothing in it
<MrRio> poningru: not sure, but if you find a way let me know ;)
<NigelS> thompsbm: hmm, have you tried starting it yourself, not using it's init script
<dabugas> hi
<dabugas> i get a "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" for the universe when i "apt-get update" from two different repositories. any ideas?
<thompsbm> NigelS: no how would i do that?
<zosologist> k so ive got an old p2 233 with like 256 or 128mb ram dont rember atm, and a 3 gig hard drive that i want to set up as a web browsing comp, what linux distribution would you guys reccomend
<zosologist> flashy gua would be nice, its for my parents
<pagan> hmmm Package irssi has no installation candidate <-- I love these...even software gets political :P```
<NigelS> thompsbm: I've not sed proftpd before but you should quickly look at the man page to find out the options for greater verbosity etc and then just run it from the CLI - proftpd --<options>
<burning_bronx> zosologist, why don't you try a ubuntu install with openbox or fluxbox?
<thompsbm> NigelS: i found /usr/sbin/pureftpd-mysql
<burning_bronx> or maybe Xfce thought it's not all that lightweight
<Astxist> zosologist, damn small linux maybe :) ?
<burning_bronx> ah
<pagan> doh! cuz it was already installed...*smashes nogin on keyboard*
<zosologist> Astxist, i was thinking dsl actually
<Astxist> actually I'd probably prefer burning_bronx's idea
<pagan> whereis and there it was
* Astxist likes user friendly
<thompsbm> NigelS: loks like starting it from /usr/sbin/ worked
<NigelS> pagan: the error doensn't imply it was already installed - sounds like there's a variant of the irssi package that actually gets irssi
<thompsbm> NigelS: what would cause init to fail?
<burning_bronx> well mini-ram installs ain't that easy but easy enough if you don't mind printing a page for reference
<burning_bronx> :)
<zosologist> burning_bronx im a linux noob how much trouble is it gonna be to switch frontends? is it gonna cause conflicts and what not?
<burning_bronx> zosologist, when you do such an install you only install the server and then add the rest from console
<burning_bronx> so you have to be familiar with the console and console text editors like nano
<NigelS> thompsbm: all it does is run that script - but it really shouldn't fail. runing /etc/init.d/pro... restart should work - maybe it's a bug with your setup.  You can always have a peek in the script to see if you can spot anything
<burning_bronx> other than that you just make a list of what you would need and install it with apt-get
<pagan2> hehehe
<dabugas> i get a "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" for the universe when i "apt-get update" from two different repositories. any ideas?
<burning_bronx> there are pretty nice how-tos in the how-to section of the forums
<pagan> hehehe
<zosologist> ahhh
<pagan> oh brother I can chat with myself
<burning_bronx> zosologist, you can print one and try it
<pagan> there irssi
<burning_bronx> or if you want Xfce that would be a lot easier
<burning_bronx> you make a server install and then do "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<zosologist> burning_bronx: whats on the server install? everything but the gui or nothing but the kernal?
<pagan> thanks again Nigel:
<burning_bronx> it's the base system
<zosologist> ahh
<burning_bronx> just bare bones console
<Badm4n> any1 can help me to teach me step by step procedure to have 1 file like rc.local so i can put my own configuration with easy way
<burning_bronx> zosologist, open a terminal and type nano - that would give you an idea what the terminal text editor look like
<burning_bronx> you would need to edit the sources.list with nano if you're gonna make such an install
<zosologist> ahh classy
<burning_bronx> it's the very best text editor ;)
<Noob> hello
<Noob> could anyone help me with a little somthing?
<Noob> please?
* Astxist took a good ten minutes to figure out how to quit vi :)
<HymnToLife> sure No1Viking
<burning_bronx> Noob, if we can we speak
<tiglionabbit> Why don't I have any C manuals?
<HymnToLife> Noob*
<zosologist> burning_bronx: suspect i got alot more to learn about linux before i try that
<Astxist> Noob, just ask
<zosologist> :)
<Noob> I'm runing liveCD5.10
<tiglionabbit> man 3c anything gives me nothing!  How can I get the C manuals?
<burning_bronx> :q
<pagan> tiglio: cuz they're not installed?
<Noob> now, I understand that I need to install packages to have, say, emacs and gcc.
<burning_bronx> zosologist, it's not that much
<tiglionabbit> pagan: well why not, and what package are they in?
<burning_bronx> besides you learn by doing stuff
<burning_bronx> only reading is not enough
<zosologist> lol
<Noob> I searched through the package manager, and I can't find DDD. What's the best way to add that?
<HymnToLife> Noob > you cannot install anything if you're running a live cd
<zosologist> yeah thats why i dumped windows, jump in with both feet and what not
<coNP> HymnToLife : why not?
<tiglionabbit> Noob: ddd is in universe
<tiglionabbit> HymnToLife: yes you can
<Noob> okay.
<claes> Do I have to add the route 240.0.0.0 to get multicast to work or do it work out-of-the-box now in modern kernels?
<Noob> If I'm runing livecd, I can't add anything?
<Astxist> zosologist, me too lots of fun
<tiglionabbit> Noob: yes you can actually
<holycow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52385  <-- neat
<Noob> oh, that's wonderful news. how do I do that?
<pagan> they are in some docs package tuck deep in the dark dungeons hidden from those that are looking for'em...in other words I have no clue ...sorry! :P```
<tiglionabbit> Noob: same way anyone does
<Noob> oh, and where on the file system is my hard drive, btw? :-)
<holycow> i think ubuntu has overtaken gentoo for usefull linux user/admin type of information overall
<tiglionabbit> Noob: not mounted by default.  You can add it if you want
<HymnToLife> isn't the filesystem read-only when you run a live cd ?
<holycow> maybe not on the advanced tips/tricks side, but definately for the regular user stuff
<tiglionabbit> HymnToLife: no, it's not mounted by default.  You can mount it any way you want
<Astxist> Ubuntu is all
<johnsie2k> !nfts
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, johnsie2k
<johnsie2k> !nfts
<HymnToLife> yeah but you need to have some free space somewhere
<tiglionabbit> johnsie2k: spell it right, ntfs
<tiglionabbit> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Noob> you mean free as in - not partitioned as NTFS?
<HymnToLife> if he's running the live cd, maybe his hd is full with a Windows install
<pagan> when you install ubuntu your harddrive melts and disappears...no more C:\Windoz ever again...*poof* gone
<zosologist> how much ram does gnome eat
<tiglionabbit> HymnToLife: no, the liveCD runs from memory
<tiglionabbit> a fake hard drive in memory
<Astxist> ntfs disk mounting is also in the Help app
<Noob> okay. I'll go read the help *sigh*.
<Noob> :-)
<Noob> thanks guys.
<tiglionabbit> pagan: not true.  You can resize partitions and install dual boot
<burning_bronx> zosologist, gnome is too heavy for the system you talk about
<HymnToLife> yeah but there might not be enough free space on it to install something
<HymnToLife> depends of the amount of ram
<burning_bronx> and with the metacity wm I could say it's impossible
<zosologist> burning_bronx: i suspected as much
<tiglionabbit> so anyway, does anyone know how I can get the C manuals?
<pagan> tiglionabbit: yes I know that...I am just a gigantic smart (_!_) sorry! can't help myself
<claes> johnsie2k, look at this also: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Astxist> Noob, Help - Ubuntu starter's guide - windows partions
<Astxist> *partitions
<pagan> one sec tiglionabbit
<pagan> i will find it
<Badm4n> any1 can help me to teach me step by step procedure to have 1 file like rc.local so i can put my own configuration with easy way <-- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6963.html <-- is this url will werk ?
<burning_bronx> zosologist, have you checked the tuts on installing a mini-ram system?
<Xkiddiegrinders> Hello all
<zosologist> burning_bronx, not the same as swap space i assume?
<pagan> do a search in synaptic for doc
<ubuntuSwitcher> am i on the 383 or the 686 kernel? (Linux edubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Nov 18 11:51:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux)
<burning_bronx> mini-ram system = installation that doesn't require as much resources
<HymnToLife> ubuntulog > uname -r
<zosologist> ahh nope havent checked
<ubuntuSwitcher> thanks ubuntulog
<Astxist> hi Xkiddiegrinders
<HymnToLife> you're on 386 (sorry I didn't read the whole msg ^^')
<ubuntuSwitcher> :) np i got it
<Xkiddiegrinders> Im new to linux and im absolutely loving it
<Xkiddiegrinders> I just got it running today
<Astxist> Xkiddiegrinders, ^_^
<tiglionabbit> oh, it's manpages-dev
<tiglionabbit> yay
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Welcome to the bright life on the Linux side. Isn't it great!
<Xkiddiegrinders> Indeed it is wonderful
<Astxist> linux have shiney UI, I approve :)
* HymnToLife is listening to Dargor, Shadowlord of the Black Mountain by Rhapsody [4:48 - released 2000 on the album Dawn of Victory] 
<johnsie2k> I've mounted an ntfs file system.... is there any way i can chnage the names of the icons for someone who isnt used to linux?
<Xkiddiegrinders> Im mainly a mac user but linux is making me drool with anticipation of all the fun things I could tweak
<NOVA> hi
<Xkiddiegrinders> I had a couple of problems but found all my solutions in the forums at ubuntulinux.org
<Astxist> Xkiddiegrinders, yeah it screams play with me
<NOVA> i have got a P4 3,2 Ghz this is i686 or i386 packages?
<zosologist> burning_bronx: so why not just install DSL, its almost all the features packed with it that one would need for a browsing box
<HymnToLife> NOVA > run uname -r
<Xkiddiegrinders> there is one thing I cant figure out
<Xkiddiegrinders> torrents
<burning_bronx> zosologist, cause we're in the ubuntu channel :P
<HymnToLife> lol
<zosologist> burning_bronx lol
<burning_bronx> besides the installation type that I am talkin about gives you more power over features
<zosologist> fair enough
<zosologist> ahhh
<johnsie2k> is there like a txt file teeling ubuntu which drives to mount?
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, What about torrents?
<burning_bronx> johnsie2k, there is /etc/fstab
<claes> johnsie2k, /etc/fstab
<burning_bronx> lol claes  :)
<claes> To sloow again.
<johnsie2k> yeah thats the one i thinjk, thanks :-)
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, Well Im trying to run Azureus and when I get a torrent file and try to use it there is no connection
<burning_bronx> Xkiddiegrinders, you sure there are seeders?
<Xkiddiegrinders> yep, positive
<burning_bronx> aside from that I suggest you use something else - Azureus is a memory hog and greatly overrated
<Xkiddiegrinders> Ive had problems with my net connection on here
<Lukian> Xkiddiegrinders: i get that too
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Have read somewhere you have to use the jre1.5 not jre1.4 to get the networking parts to work.
<HighHopes> Hello! I'm using an RT2500 Wireless Card in my old laptop with APM (Not ACPI). I wish I could avoid wireless card to "sleep" when I don't use it for a given period of time... How can I achieve this? Thanks!
<Xkiddiegrinders> solved it for this and gaim by substituting the server names for their IP's
<Lukian> burning_bronx: the default bittorent client under gnome on ubuntu isn't much better
<burning_bronx> you mean BitTornado?
<claes> in Azureus that is.
<alterim> hey are there any decent games for linux?
<HymnToLife> alterim > frozen bubble :p
<wafe> hello
<HymnToLife> hi wafe
<Xkiddiegrinders> How goes it wafe
<wafe> thx, fine & self?
<Xkiddiegrinders> Im good
<alterim> looks cool
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Sounds like it's a dns resolver problem. Check /etc/resolv.conf
<wafe> it`s good to hear
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, how do I check that?
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, ive tried but it wont let me edit it
<aeon17x> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
* HymnToLife is listening to Dear God by Tolkki, Timo [5:09 - released 2002 on the album Hymn to Life] 
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, cat /etc/resolv.conf to look at it.
<HymnToLife> Xkiddiegrinders > run it with sudo
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<wafe> exit
<wafe> q
<Xkiddiegrinders> search domain.actdsltmp
<Xkiddiegrinders> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Xkiddiegrinders> nameserver 205.171.3.65
<Xkiddiegrinders> thats what it gave me
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Change the order of the nameserver lines and se what happens. You would probably need to restart the program.
<alterim> are there any good binary usenet downloaders for linux?
<claes> alterim, pan
<alterim> ok, yeah i tried pan on xp a while back
<Fushi> is there a command to see whats using up system resources?
<Xkiddiegrinders> WOOT that did it!
<claes> Fushi, top
<Lukian> Fushi: apps -> system tools -> system monitor for gui? :p
<HymnToLife> Fushi > apps > system tools > system monitor
<Fushi> thanks, thats what i was looking for :D
* Lukian licks HymnToLife
<Xkiddiegrinders> and to think...thats all it was for all those programs
<mite> i just got a usb2ethernet device for my laptop.  wonder what the chances are it will work with ubuntu.
<Fushi> Well those work too I guess
<Fushi> xP
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Great!
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes. indeed.
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, thank you very much! :D
<pagan> teach just asked me why I have a DOS shell opened...I told'em I like the finer things in life...LOL tis putty installed into my profile :p
<Lukian> mite: are we placing bets?
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Glad I could help.
<mite> perhaps if youre interested Lukian we could speak in private
<Astxist> pagan, heh I used to get that but I was actually using the dos shell ;p
<Xkiddiegrinders> its seems a lot of people have the same problem with the modem and service I have
<mite> hehe
<Xkiddiegrinders> qwest Dsl with actiontec modem
<alterim> ok
<alterim> i installed frozen bubble
<alterim> it has no sound at all
<alterim> how do i get my computer to do sound..
<pagan> we are supposed to not be able to use telnet here ...funny if I open internet exploder and type telnet poof there it is
<alterim> xp did sound
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Well 192.168.0.1 is an internal ip address it will never work on the internet. So I guessed that the internal DNS was hosted.
<alterim> and wireless
<claes> pagan, Windows security at it's best!
<Lukian> alterim: great, go use xp.
<alterim> well you could help me then i might persevere!
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, makes sense
<Lukian> mite: hehe, i haven't tried obscure devices yet, all my hardware has worked out of box
<pagan> claes: it is either that which I vote on or..the admin has a mcse LOL
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, do you know of any good sites for linuxs apps?
<tRSS> Quick question: On ubuntu 5.10, trying to authenticate with win2k3 domain controller, I get this error when doing kinit admin_account@domain: "KDC has no support for encryption type while getting initial credentials". What does this mean?
<alterim> can anyone tell me how do i get frozen bubble to make sound?
<mite> Lukian, wheres an 8ball when you need one?
<mite> :)
<pagan> alterim: thaw it out :P
<Lukian> let's see what Wanda says, mite! :D
<alterim> aka i don't know?
<Lukian> Kiss me, Kate, we will be married o' Sunday.
<Lukian> 		-- William Shakespeare, "The Taming of the Shrew"
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, www.freshmeat.net have alot.
<mite> we will find out soon enough
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, awesome
<mite> ill report my findings later this evening
<alterim> so, anyone know how to fix the sound?!
<claes> pagan, Probably both. :-)
<Lukian> more relevantly mite: An exotic journey in downtown Newark is in your future.
<mite> hmmm
<oli_vert> alterim, are your other sounds ok? try running alsactl from a command line and make sure none are muted
<mite> apparently i must go to newark to obtain a wired ethernet connection for my laptop
<mite> perplexing..
<alterim> the only sounds i've had are from gaim
<alterim> nothing else seems to give any sound
<mite> alterim, what about when gaim is closed
<claes> alterim, close gaim and see if you have sound then.
<pagan> claes: I just asked the teach...he definitely has a MCSE love this world of certified nobodys that once upon a time cringed to the idea of even dealing with a computer...weee
<alterim> no sound!
<john2k> hi
<pagan> john2k: harrow
<tRSS> Quick question: On ubuntu 5.10, trying to authenticate with win2k3 domain controller, I get this error when doing kinit admin_account@domain: "KDC has no support for encryption type while getting initial credentials". What does this mean?
<claes> pagan, Well I can say much about certifications. I work with it. As an instructor.
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes, do you frequent the forums at ubuntulinux.org?
<john2k> hi, I'm trying to apt-get something  but I keep getting the messag: E: Unable to lock the list directory
<alterim> i get alert sounds and sounds from gaim, that's it
<alterim> when i run frozen bubble i get nothing
<Badm4n> http://www.plope.com/Members/chrism/debian_rc_local_equiv <--- is this enough to have rc.local like other distro ? using default or level 2 or 3 or........... ?
<tRSS> john2k: close synaptic
<john2k> did that
<john2k> still happening
<tiglionabbit> john2k: that means you're trying to run two interfaces to apt at the same time, or are not root
<tRSS> john2k: you have something else running in the background (perhaps software update) that is not allowing you to do apt-get
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, Read them sometimes. But not that often.
<john2k> I'm root and all i ahve open is one terminal
<tiglionabbit> john2k: by interfaces to apt I include apt-get, aptitude, "Add Programs", Synaptic, Kynaptic, etc
<Xkiddiegrinders> claes. alrighty just wondering
<pagan> claes: I am 43 years old...I have over 25 years of computing experience...I can't bring myself to get a cert...dunno why...just can't do it...err
<alterim> anyone help me work out why i have no sound?
<claes> Xkiddiegrinders, If I didn't need to work i would be there more. .-)
<john2k> i have one terminal open, thats all
<tiglionabbit> john2k: say "ps aux | grep apt" and see if anything else with apt in its name is running
<tiglionabbit> john2k: and to be sure you're root, say "whoami".  It should respond "root"
<claes> pagan, Not even when ubuntu realeses it's certification program? :-)
<pagan> claes: you gotta be kiddin, are you for real? ubuntu is gonna have a cert program?
<john2k> ok i found a truckload of stuff... how do i likk them?
<pagan> <--naive
<tiglionabbit> john2k: likk?  You mean kill?
<alterim> anyone help me work out why i have no sound?
<john2k> yeah
<john2k> lol
<claes> pagan, I'm only 30 and have 15 years of computer ecperience. And I have boxes at home with certifications. Yes they will. It's gonna build on top of LPI cert.
<alterim> how is linux ever going to become a standard if
<claes> pagan, See if I can find the link.
<alterim> sound doesn't work
<alterim> wireless cards don't work
<tiglionabbit> john2k: um, first let me be sure you're not killing anything essential.  Paste them here and give me the url: http://pastebin.com
<Astxist> sound works for me
<alterim> and everything doesn't work, i mean
<claes> pagan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/partners/certification/
<burning_bronx> alterim, they do work ;) but you gotta make it work sometimes
<burning_bronx> :P
<pagan> thanks claes...maybe I might get that cert LOL windoz certs NO!
<john2k> wireless cards work well in ubuntu
<HIghoS> alterim: Considering how 'easy' it is today, you shouldn't complain.  Should have seen what it was like 6 years ago.
<tiglionabbit> alterim: actually, all of those things work for most people.  Specific hardware has problems though
<HIghoS> ^^
<alterim> hmm!
<burning_bronx> talk about specific hardware... I hate my SiS graphics card >.>
<pagan> ya once upon a time you were told to go RTFM and that was that :P
<HIghoS> pagan: Heh.
<alterim> not much has changed then
<tiglionabbit> pagan: but rtfm-ing is so educational!
<alterim> so, i have system sound, but i load frozen bubble, and i have no sound
<claes> pagan, You can have some of my win cert. I don't need them.
<pagan> i know i did RTFM and what a dry read that was ZzzzZZzzz
<alterim> i thought frozen bubble was supposed to have cool music!
<Seveas> !lart pagan
<eps> is the  linux-image for 2.6.12-10-386 built using gcc4.x or still 3.6?
<tiglionabbit> alterim: then ESD is having trouble mixing two streams of sound
<Seveas> good manuals are not boring :)
<alterim> ok. so what can i do to fix that?
<tiglionabbit> alterim: simple solution is "killall esd" before running frozen bubble, but then you get no system sounds.
<JoshX> hi, where do i add a global PATH entry? so that the entire server knows it?
<Allan> when I run "sudo _________", it doesn't matter what's in the blank; it just does nothing and goes to the command prompt. why does it do this?
<alterim> hmm
<pagan> nah! i been lookin for work and a lot of companies i interviewed for were asking for win certs and I just refuse to give into that...just can't do it
<alterim> but i want system sounds too
<claes> pagan, Perhaps I'm weird. But I like reading manuals and HOWTOS.
<Allan> and how do I get it working?
<oli_vert> alterim, try running esddsp frozen-bubble
<tiglionabbit> alterim: actually, it's probably a better idea to go to system-> prefs -> multimedia systems selector and select "alsa" in both categories
<burning_bronx> claes, that is weird >.>
<burning_bronx> <.<
<burning_bronx> Usually people only read those when they need them ~_~;
<pagan> claes: you gotta see my library here...over 3,000 books of plain dry reading...all manuals on computing...my wife is threatening to toss them :(
<Allan> claes: It's probably that I'm weird too, but it seems fine for me.
<Allan> maybe even fun
<mephis1987> Hello
<burning_bronx> pagan you're pretty extreme aren't you ~_~
<claes> I usualy start by reading them. And googling for what I'm doing. I usualy fix everything that way.
<burning_bronx> then again maybe I am just too young
<mephis1987> I have just installed ubuntu linux the first time
<mephis1987> by default
<john2k> ok I paste bined it
<mephis1987> it installed in 2 partition
<alterim> so i've chosen alsa as my INPUT and it's frozen Multimedia Systems Selector
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, congrats ;) there's nothing like the first time ;P
<alterim> nice one
<mephis1987> the main partition and the swap one
<pagan> nah! I just collected them over the last 5 years...some probably need to be tossed cuz they are outdated but I can't do it LOL
<Allan> How do I get sudo to work? No matter what I run with it, it does nothing and asks for another command.
<mephis1987> but someone told me that I should install some folder in seperate partition?
<mephis1987> is it right?
<burning_bronx> Allan, you do "sudo command"
<burning_bronx> then it asks for a pass
<Allan> yes
<pagan> Allan: sounds like you are not in your sudoers list
<claes> pagan, I love all the old O'reilly books about X. I wanna go home and read them now. Again. And the books about NIS. Was along time a looked in them. My evening is saved.
<mephis1987> such as /var folder
<Allan> no it doesn't burning bronx
<tiglionabbit> alterim: you can add a force-quit button to your gnome panels for situations like that =] 
<Allan> sudoing worked day before yesterday
<mephis1987> should i install it in the seperate partition
<burning_bronx> hmmm
<alterim> just a shame it does it!
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, what are you trying to install for Christ sake?
<alterim> you'd think after a few years of thousands of developers..
<mephis1987> :D
<tiglionabbit> john2k: you still there?
<mephis1987> yes
<Allan> sudo echo hi
<pagan> LOL claes...you are as bad as me...my wife refuses to come near me when I have a manual in my hands for fear I may talk about it LOL
<Noob> anyway, I went to read the help file. It says I need to change /etc/../sources.list
<john2k> Yeah
<john2k> I've pasted it in
<Noob> but it's (understandably) read only.
<mephis1987> I installed Ubuntu linux and using it :D
<Noob> as I'm using LiveCD.
<alterim> ok, i run frozen bubble, no sound
<Allan> then it says: allan@Owl - ~$
<Noob> any way around it?
<tiglionabbit> john2k: paste the url then
<alterim> on the frozen bubble menu, the sound box is empty and selecting it does nothing
<john2k> http://pastebin.com/475053
<HymnToLife> Noob > why not installing ubuntu on your hard drive ?
<coNP> Noob, are you sure is is read-only?
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, there should be no need for a separate partition when you install software... that's plain dumb o_O;
<eps> is the  linux-image for 2.6.12-10-386 built using gcc4.x or still 3.6?
<tiglionabbit> john2k: I said "ps aux | grep apt"
<JoshX> i don't get it.. where do i add a path in ubuntu so it is loaded at startup
<mephis1987> but someone told me i should put /var folder on a seperate partition
<mephis1987> no
<tiglionabbit> john2k: not just "ps aux"
<JoshX> i tried /etc/init.d/rcS
<mephis1987> not software
<claes> pagan, My girlfriend knows that I don't answer when I'm reading. Both books or the web. She usualy throw things at me to get my attention.
<JoshX> i tried the daemon start script
<JoshX> using export and everything
<Noob> yeah, but I think I found the way they meant it to be now.
<Noob> why not on HD?
<JoshX> it's just not there after a rebootr
<Kamping_Kaiser> eps: 3.6
<mephis1987> some special folders
<Allan> How does sudo work? that might help solve my problem
<Noob> Cause I'm noob. :-)
<Noob> No, seriously, I don't feel ready yet.
<john2k> ok lol
<claes> pagan, Like now. Well best to see what she wants.
<eps> Kamping_Kaiser is there one built on 4.x? (hey man :P)
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, can you explain what are you talking about?
<john2k> I porgram too much.. saw | as or lol
<tiglionabbit> john2k: "ps aux" lists every process that's running.  grep searches that output for a particular word and only prints the lines with that word on it
<Noob> I still need a working computer, I figure I better learn the ropes before I make my pc dependent on my linux knowladge.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate ;) no, don't think so
<eps> cause the current build-essential is 4.x and I can't compile anything since the kernel is 3.6
<mephis1987> yes
<tiglionabbit> john2k: in linux/unix, | is a pipe.  It means take the output of the first program and use it as the input of the second program
<burning_bronx> eps, that's a known issue...
<Allan> How do I get sudo to work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'complie anything'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should only have issues with kernel modules
<pagan> claes: she just holds that finger up and says "Uhh don't even" LOL :P
<mephis1987> here
<mephis1987>                                         /var
<mephis1987>   This directory contains variable data files.
<mephis1987> q
<mephis1987>         This includes spool directories, administrative and logging files, and
<mephis1987>       r
<mephis1987>         transient or temporary files.
<mephis1987>   Programs record runtime information.
<mephis1987> q
<tiglionabbit> don't paste things please
<mephis1987>   It is often good to make /var a separate partition during installatio
<mcphail> eps: i think it is gcc-3.4. You can install that quite easily
<mephis1987> q
<Kamping_Kaiser> mephis1987: oi
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't flood
<JoshX> anyone !?
<mephis1987> look at the bottom line
<eps> mcphail mmm...will have to do that
<eps> bbs
<john2k> ok......... http://pastebin.com/475064
* JoshX jumps and waves
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, if you've installed it already then there should be a /var foldier in your root
<mephis1987> it says It is often good to make /var a separate partition during installation
<mephis1987> yes
<Allan> Where is another chat room where I can get help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> JoshX: what's wrong?
<mephis1987> but if the next time i install linux
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: i need /usr/local/myapp/bin
<Kamping_Kaiser> Allan: linux-help, linuxhelp, others
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: to be in the global path
<alterim> i'd really appreciate if someone could help me get sound playing in frozen bubble
<mephis1987> do i have to make a seperate partition for this
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: i just can't figure out where to put it
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, it's not obligatory
<eps> thanks mcphail will save me updating the kernel
<mephis1987> is :d
<mephis1987> i see
<tiglionabbit> john2k: okay, look at that.  See process 9292?  That's apt-get running there.  So, that's why you can't lock the directory
<eps> Kamping_Kaiser compiling vmware, my mistake a kernel module :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> JoshX: I'm not sure, but i think you type $path=$path:/extra/bit/of/path
<Kamping_Kaiser> eps ;)
<mephis1987> but what s the advantage of doing that
<john2k> how do i kill it?
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: i tried
<pagan> well of to maya class...laterz folks...keep on fixin :P
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: i did that in my init.d script
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: it just doesn't export it
<dieffel> hi! how do i install the "make" utility... so that i can compile source-code?
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: then when i do it at the prompt
<mcphail> eps: vmware modules compile fine when you have gcc 3.4 installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> JoshX: cant help then. (i havent needed to hack that stuff)
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: exact that command..
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: you never needed to change your path?
<Kamping_Kaiser> JoshX: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> why would i :)
<JoshX> right..
<Kamping_Kaiser> i put stuff in /usr/loca/blahl, and symlink it to /user/local/bin
<Kamping_Kaiser> *usr/
<zosologist> how hard is it to set up wifi on ubuntu?
<Noob> anyway, how do I mount my HD while runing LiveCD?
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: hrmpf
<burning_bronx> check out the new Xorg version: X Window System Version 6.99.99.904 (7.0.0 RC 4)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<JoshX> Kamping_Kaiser: that sounds icky :)
<mephis1987> 1 more thing
<burning_bronx> and Xorg 7 was officialy released already >.>
<mephis1987> do linux have some programme like ghost
<Kamping_Kaiser> JoshX: no it's not :) it's squeaky clean
<tiglionabbit> john2k: well I'll tell you how to kill it, but first be sure you want to.  To kill it, just say "kill 9292" to kill that process.  But first, why not try and figure out why it's running?  It seems to have started at the same time as /etc/cr.  What's in that file?
<mephis1987> can i ghost linux on my pc to another pc ?
<tiglionabbit> mephis1987: ghost?
<mephis1987> uhm
<Benix> hi
<mephis1987> copy exactly what on my pc to another pc
<john2k> I have no idea lol
<Benix> how can I find out which driver for my wlancard is used?
<john2k> bash: kill: (9292) - Operation not permitted
<burning_bronx> john2k do sudo kill
<tiglionabbit> mephis1987: there's the thin client protocol I heard about.  You can access your own machine through vncviewer or ssh on their machine.  I'm not sure exactly what you want
<tiglionabbit> john2k: uh, sudo kill it?
<john2k> nm it worked with suo
<john2k> thanks
<tiglionabbit> k
<john2k>  :-0
<burning_bronx> lol
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> weird guy.
<Noob> how do I mount the hard drive?
<Noob> please?
<burning_bronx> then again most of the ppl in here are geeks including me <.<
<claes> mephis1987, Check www.portlocksoftware.com after a program called storage manager.
<mephis1987> i have 2 pc and i have installed ubuntu linux on 1 of them , now i want to install linux on the other one , and copy exactly what on the 1 st pc to the 2nd one
<mephis1987> i m checking that page
* burning_bronx goes to drain that pipe
<Noob> okay. thanks again. I'll be off.
<tiglionabbit> hmm, interesting.  john2k was actually completely correct in that he had not run apt-get
<tiglionabbit> it was run by /etc/cron.daily/apt
<burning_bronx> hmmm
<tiglionabbit> I didn't realize cron updates apt every day
<burning_bronx> it does
<deltron> it does?
<tiglionabbit> yes, it does
<mephis1987> uhm
<burning_bronx> that's how I get my morning share of updates ~_~;
<mephis1987> sorry , what is cron?
<mephis1987> i m quite new here
<tiglionabbit> cron is a schedular.  It runs things at times
<deltron> ah, so it does :)
<mephis1987> ah
<mephis1987> thanks a lot
<burning_bronx> btw today there was this really fat dapper update ~_~
<tiglionabbit> good to see things are getting done
<burning_bronx> yeh
<burning_bronx> and since X.org 7 is officially released we'd probably see it in dapper preeetty soon
<tiglionabbit> has the new enlightenment been released yet?
<mephis1987> what is the major difference between KDE and Gnome ?
<HymnToLife> mephis1987 > there are lots
<mephis1987> why Linus himself to user to use KDE not Gnome
<mephis1987> he told user to use KDE
<HymnToLife> because he prefers KDE, maybe...
<pagan> cool someone installed chatzilla in here
<Seveas> burning_bronx, s/soon/already/
<holycow> *hmmm*
<freeby> beacause gnome is ubuntu
<burning_bronx> Seveas?
<mephis1987> :d
<mephis1987> gnome is ubuntu ?
<NeuralNet> the eletric energie stoped when i was upgrading
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, using gnome or KDE is a matter of choice
<Seveas> burning_bronx, Xorg 7 is already landing in Dapper
<tiglionabbit> mephis1987: why don't you discover the differences for yourself?  Install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same machine, and choose which one when you log in
<NeuralNet> and pat now give errors
<mephis1987> wow
<burning_bronx> Seveas, I know I am running the latest RC
<irvin> Seveas, hey you're back!
<burning_bronx> but the official release is out now
<NeuralNet> root@host:/home/user# apt-get upgrade
<NeuralNet> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mephis1987> how can i install KDE
<yatesy> theres plenty more than just KDE and Gnome you know :P
<Seveas> irvin, no, that's just your imagination
<mephis1987> pls help
<NeuralNet> root@host:/home/user# dpkg --configure -a
<NeuralNet> dpkg: errore di formato, nel file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0013' vicino alla riga 1:
<NeuralNet>  newline nel nome del campo `padding'
<Seveas> mephis1987, apt-get remove --purge brain && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oma> how can i deny access to the backround properties menu (gnome)?
<tiglionabbit> mephis1987: open synaptic, find kubuntu-desktop, and install it
<HymnToLife> mephis1987 > sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> NeuralNet, NEVER paste in here
<oma> i know pessulus and sabayon and gconf-editor
<yatesy> laff Seveas
<irvin> Seveas,  you were missed last CC meeting
<tiglionabbit> lol Seveas
<holycow> quick tar question ... i tarred up the /media/usbdisk directory, and now when i untar it it is untarring /media/usbdisk/everything else ... this makes sense.  how does one tar/untar the contents of /media/usbdisk for example, so just the contents of the /media/usbdisk is extracted to the target?  how do you strip out the /media/usbdisk if at all?
<Seveas> irvin, yes I know, still have to read the logs
<rambo3> any ides what program is there to connect to ms-dos intersvr from linux over com port direct cable
<NeuralNet> ok i reinstall ubuntu
<Seveas> holycow, when tarring you should do: tar -C /media/usbdisk .
<Seveas> (the . is needed there)
<NeuralNet> for adjust apt e dpkg
<holycow> Seveas, i need to preserve permissions so that would be -Cp then?
<Seveas> tar -C /media/usbdisk cf backup-of-usbdisk.tar.gz .
<Seveas> and the p too indeed
<tiglionabbit> holycow: the C has to be followed by the directory.  So, tar -pC
<oma> the users must not right klick on gnome desktop, what do i have to change?
<NeuralNet> ok
<NeuralNet> ciao
<holycow> ah! thanks!
<oma> the users must not right klick on gnome desktop, what do i have to change? (gnome)
* xester good morning
<HymnToLife> oma > why not ?
<yatesy> err what?!
<pagan> how can I tell what version of ubuntu I have? from the CLI
<yatesy> oma: what is this, windows? :P
<burning_bronx> oma, pretty windowish of you >.>
<oma> no
<mcphail> oma: give them a MacOS mouse
<yatesy> rofl!
<oma> lol no they must not change the backround settings ;-)
<tiglionabbit> how did #ubuntu get so witty and snyde
<Argentino> hola soy de argentina
<burning_bronx> people should be able to do whatever inside their user accounts - that's freedom
<Argentino> alguien habla espaol
<Argentino> ??
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yatesy> oma: so what?
<burning_bronx> Argentino, yo >.>
<oma> yes but i do not want to deny anything at all ...
<selinium> pagan, lsb_release -a  :)
<yatesy> oma: if you want a static account then mount the home partition read only or something
<tiglionabbit> oma: is there any reason why you don't want people to right-click on it?
<pagan> selinium: thanks :)
<oma> i want to create a very simple desktop (only 5 options) for my grandparents ;-)
<selinium> pagan, np :)
<yatesy> don't run gnome then
<Lord_Athur> how can I descompress a squashfs file?
<Seveas> oma, make their .gnome and .gconf dirs readonly and owned by root :)
<Argentino> burning_bronx,  como estas de donde sos?
<tiglionabbit> Seveas: is that really a good idea?
<Seveas> Argentino, stick to english in here
<pagan> 5.10 breezy
<burning_bronx> soy de bulgaria pero estudio espanol
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, no
<oma> Seveas: It does not work
<Argentino> Seveas,  fucking nigger
<Seveas> burning_bronx, stick to english in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pagan> :)
<burning_bronx> Seveas, I am not even spanish ;P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host83.201-252-162.telecom.net.ar]  by Seveas
<oma> no help?
<yatesy> oma: if you don't want them to do anything but those 5 tasks, then don't run a complicated window manager
<pagan> Argentino: that is entirely unneccessary
<Seveas> pagan, he's gone already
<yatesy> oma: use something very basic and just have icons on the desktop or something
<Seveas> oma, maybe no one knows :)
<pagan> good and gone they should be
<burning_bronx> oma, you can always concider Seveas' advice >.>
<oma> it is no problem to create the .gnome file
<john2k> Ubuntu has given my ntfs partitioin the name /media/0 GB Disk (hdb7)   how do i chnage that something easier to type?
<Seveas> burning_bronx, it's a bad idea though
<Ste1987> is Ubuntu Debian i've always wondered that.....
<HymnToLife> john2k > edit your /etc/fstab file
<burning_bronx> Ste1987, it's based on Debian, nothing more
<Seveas> john2k, /media/hdb7 will also work if you used the script I think you used
<oma> but i only want to know how to deactivate the menubar that opens when you do i right click
<Seveas> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Seveas> ^-- Ste1987
<tiglionabbit> Murdock is such a nerdy name
<john2k> Tjhanks Seveas :-)
<yatesy> oma: are you even listening? use a basic wm and use idesk or something
<burning_bronx> tiglionabbit, we are all nerds in a way
<burning_bronx> >.>
<tiglionabbit> burning_bronx: I know.  I'm definitely one
<christianp> hi all
<tiglionabbit> I mean, guess what I'm doing to entertain myself right now?
<oma> i know fluxbox etc. but not idesk
<yatesy> do we really want to know? :P
<burning_bronx> oma, idesk is a desktop for fluxbox
<burning_bronx> gives you icons
<yatesy> wrong
<HymnToLife> tiglionabbit > chatting on a nerdy chan :p
<yatesy> its not specific to anything
<burning_bronx> am I?
<tiglionabbit> I'm writing an ADT in C that uses circular sets of doubly-linked nodes, so you can insert, remove, unlink, and merge them, without any control structures or sentinels
<christianp> does anyone can help me in configuring my ubuntu machine to play midi files? (if i can play it with rosegarden4, it whas the best)
<oma> can you give me a link to idesk please ?
<yatesy> could run it on gnome if u wanted, it'd look silly but still ;)
<burning_bronx> yatesy, you are right
<yatesy> oma: use google
<oma> ^^
<burning_bronx> fluxdesk is specific
<burning_bronx> >.>
<yatesy> ya :)
<pagan> <--BIG NERD..or as my wife calls me a BIG TURD LOL :P
<yatesy> fascinating
<tiglionabbit> your wife calls you that...
<HymnToLife> lol
<christianp> does anyone can help me in configuring my ubuntu machine to play midi files? (if i can play it with rosegarden4, it was the best)
<christianp> :-))
<mephis1987> hello
<mephis1987>   mount -t type device mountpoint options
<mephis1987> r
<pagan> uh huh she loves me
<mephis1987> what is mount ?
<pagan> :)
<HymnToLife> christianp > we can read...
<Seveas> mephis1987, man mount
<mephis1987> what does this command do ?
<Seveas> it attaches device to your VFS tree
<tiglionabbit> christianp: there's a module you have to load to make rosegarden work.  I forget which one, lemme look it up
<burning_bronx> pagan, if you fall in love with a nerd nothing saves you ;)
<christianp> HymnToLife, i did a mistake
<burning_bronx> that's what they should teach women
<burning_bronx> ;P
<Seveas> or better: it attaches filesystems to your VFS tree
<burning_bronx> cause we are so seksi and inteligent ;p
<Ste1987> so Ubuntu is basicly Debian
<pagan> burning_bronx: tis true tis soooo true :)
<christianp> tiglionabbit, but i can't play midifiles, with no player!!!
<HymnToLife> yeah, right you are burning_bronx :p
<burning_bronx> Ste1987, Ubuntu is not Debian >.>
<tiglionabbit> christianp: rosegarden doesn't play them?
<yatesy> Ste1987: its built on debian unstable, with a few additions
<pagan> (((_!_)))
<christianp> no :-(
<burning_bronx> if Ubuntu was Debian I wouldn't be using it
<st3f> hello
<christianp> rosegarden is an editor
<julls> Buenas
<Seveas> Ste1987, no, Ubuntu is not basically Debian
<Seveas> there are quite a few differences
<christianp> but doesn't play
<Seveas> read that webpage ubotu gave
<Ste1987> unstable no wonder it lags:P
<HymnToLife> what's wrong with debian burning_bronx  ?
<yatesy> haha yea whatever
<burning_bronx> HymnToLife, it's too slow and too stable for me
<Ste1987> im using edubuntu
<burning_bronx> I like to break things
* burning_bronx waves a hammer
<HymnToLife> lol
<phanter> hello. I have problems with skype. I followed that online ubuntuguide. It works for 1 call,, and after that it does not work anymore :(. How could I fix this?
<HymnToLife> you're a tr00 g33k :p
<tiglionabbit> christianp: um, lets see..   there's something called playmidi I believe
<burning_bronx> but so far Dapper is moving too stable - nothing broken and I use it since the start
<tiglionabbit> christianp: mplayer plays them
<Seveas> phanter, ubuntuguide is not the best source for help...
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> I might consider upgrading to dapper then
<phanter> Seveas, that is why I am here now ;-)
<burning_bronx> tr00 g33k5 are un1337
<Seveas> HymnToLife, it's all very hardware specific whether you get bitten by bugs or not
<Ste1987> my terminal won't load up....
<burning_bronx> HymnToLife, that it's running fine for some doesn't mean it won't eradicate your system
<burning_bronx> ^_^
<HymnToLife> hmm ok :p
<burning_bronx> but I think there would be less breaks now that Xorg 7 is officially released
<burning_bronx> ~_~
<Ng> err
<Ng> nonsense
<Seveas> burning_bronx, fglrx still breaks
<tiglionabbit> christianp: do you remember the module it needed?
<Ng> it will break randomly until april
<Seveas> but that's a kernel issue
<phanter> but how can I install skype in the best way? who knows a source that does work?
<Ng> if you don't know what you're doing, don't run dapper
<burning_bronx> Seveas, I was talking bout Xorg related issues >.>
<HymnToLife> phanter > www.skype.com has a .deb file if I remember well
<Seveas> phanter, deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas extras
<christianp> tiglionabbit, it says "rosegarden sequencer can't initialize module" (or something like this, sorry is an italian message and i try to translate it)
<Seveas> the skype.com deb does not work
<burning_bronx> Ng, as I said that it didn't kill sum1's system it doesn't mean it won't kill yours
<SAM_theman> Morning my little ones
<christianp> tiglionabbit, but other player can't play it
<burning_bronx> well I just fixed the dependency in the deb skype.com gives
<burning_bronx> that works too
<christianp> i think there will be a way to configure audio to play midi
<mephis1987> oh no
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<mephis1987> when installing a package
<tiglionabbit> christianp: oh.  What you need to do to fix rosegarden is say "sudo modprobe snd-seq".  Lemme figure out where to put that so it runs at startup
<mephis1987> i accidentaly press ctrl C
<mephis1987> now it stops
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> <.<
<MagicFab> hello
<Seveas> burning_bronx, that is exactly the dif.. between the official deb and the one I pointed to :)
<tRSS> i am trying to follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510, but I would appreciate some help regarding a few things. Can some help me out with a few problems
<mephis1987> how can i make it continues?
<mephis1987> :((
<Seveas> mephis1987, dpkg --configure --pending && apt-get -f install
<mephis1987> hope it works
<MagicFab> Can anybody explain what exactly is "upstream" when talking about bugtrackers ?
<burning_bronx> Seveas, I have a folder where I collect the deb files I manually fixed >.>
<burning_bronx> <.<
<Ste1987> Seveas can you tell me how to fix my terminal it keeps loading up then closing itself
<burning_bronx> anyway newbies should use EasyUbuntu
<MagicFab> Particularly here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam (Bug squashing)
<burning_bronx> it has a skype install option
<pinkisntwellll> I'm trying to share a folder with two ubuntu computers and it doesn't show up in the network, why?
<mephis1987> phew it works , thanks all
<mephis1987> EasyUbuntu
<christianp> tiglionabbit, i add it with modconf
<Seveas> Ste1987, dunno what you did
<mephis1987> i never heard og it
<faslly> hey guys, i urgently need to connect to a samba share on another linux box in my network
<Seveas> burning_bronx, no, easyubuntu is evil
<christianp> now i have no error on rosegarden startup, but i hear nothing :-(
<burning_bronx> mephis1987, it's a tool that installs most of the common goodies >.>
<pinkisntwellll> faslly: me too lol
<Seveas> such crappy scripts have already triggered lots of reinstalls
<burning_bronx> Seveas, is it?
<faslly> it's on 192.168.1.3
<burning_bronx> I only took a look at the features
<tiglionabbit> christianp: that's right.  or modules.autoload
<burning_bronx> I had most of them installed by hand
<mephis1987> Seveas burning_bronx, no, easyubuntu is evil?
<faslly> i can ping it
<mephis1987> is it right?
<ishit> why is cdrdao needed for k3b
<psusi> shouldn't grep -e '.*[^/] ' match lines that do not end in a '/'?
<faslly> but i can't ping the computer name "arnie"!
<Seveas> burning_bronx, in here we take a look at the results and lots of people needed to reinstall after using such scripts
<christianp> tiglionabbit, but i can't understand why i hear nothing
<pagan>  Rugglens wee roun ridlums reek briskly they say its a lovely brite lit moonlit nite tonite so come and shout hooray its easy to learn as your tongue will rise a blister rugglins we roun ridlums reek briskly its a twister. :P
<christianp> other file, like mp3 are right
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with Thunderbird.I've received an e-mail and Thunderbird signs that there's an attachment with it, but I don't know how open it. Anybody can help me?
<burning_bronx> I've heard good thins bout it especially after it's merge with Autowhateveritwas
<burning_bronx> haven't tried it
<ishit> wat is cdrdao
<psusi> Alex_BO: click on the attachment name
<faslly> on the default gnome menu -> Places -> Network Servers
<holycow> *hmmm*
<faslly> finds a "Windows Network"
<Seveas> burning_bronx, btw: debs you fixed? Care to share the fixes?
<tiglionabbit> christianp: dunno..   not working for me either
<faslly> i double click on it and this machine and the one i want to get files off is are not present
<burning_bronx> Seveas, most of them are dapper packages not yet upgraded to meet the new dependencies
<Alex_BO> psusi, I can't! When i open the message in a new windows I can see any attachments... it's strange because I've ever opened attachments before very well.
<tiglionabbit> christianp: your best bet is searching http://ubuntuforums.org for answers.  That's what I'm doing
<christianp> ok, tiglionabbit thanks a lot
<psusi> Alex_BO: don't open the message in a new window... just double click on the attachment
<Alex_BO> psusi, if i double-click on the attachment, it opens the message in a new window
<psusi> Alex_BO: ohh, is the attachment itself a forwarded email?
<Alex_BO> psusi, how can i know it?is there a way?
<faslly> it's now asking me to login to a domain and i don't have one
<psusi> Alex_BO: if you double click on it and it opens an email, then that's what it is
<faslly> ... on the screen mentioned earlier
<psusi> Alex_BO: and usually the file name will end in .eml
<yatesy> faslly: enter a valid username and password
<faslly> yatesy, the same as the standard login?
<faslly> linux login...
<yatesy> faslly: if a windows machine yes, if its a samba box then whatever your samba password for the user is
<Alex_BO> psusi, well...with other e-mails with attachment if i double-click on the clip, it opens the message in a new window. then i have to click on the section "attachment:" but this section in this e-mail there isn't
<mcphail> Alex_BO: it sounds as if the text _is_ the attachment
<psusi> Alex_BO: yea... the email it opens when you double click on it IS the attachment
<Pupeno> Anyone using demudi with ubuntu ?
<pagan> Pupeno: What is demudi?
<Alex_BO> psusi, uhm...i can forward the message to my e-mail box and open it on the web
<psusi> and if there are no attachments snown in the new window, it is because the attached email has no attachments itself
<Pupeno> pagan: http://demudi.agnula.org/
<jsz__> how do I stop my computer responding to nmaps soit just times out or something and doesn't show any ports and services
<jc-denton> hi all
<burning_bronx> how do I turn on the air conditionar without moving from the lap
<burning_bronx> >.>
<psusi> Alex_BO: open what on the web?
<burning_bronx> <.<
<phanter> Seveas, Your skype gives me the same problem. It works once, but then (when trying to make the 2nd call) it gives an error: unable to open sound device
<jc-denton> where should i report a bug concerning breezy?
<jc-denton> there is launchpad and bugzilla..
<Seveas> phanter, lsof /dev/dsp
<pagan> okay I got it thanks :D
<jc-denton> or can i send it via email?
<Pupeno> jsz__: you need to do some firewalling. Dependen on you level/indended lever of knowledge, you can use iptables by hand or another program that sets up your firewall (like guarddog).
<mcphail> phanter: Seveas has put skype_dsp_hijacker in his repo. Use it.
<unf> hasta luego
<[101] > Pupeno, can you tell me the iptables string?
<mcphail> (this is a well known bug)
<Alex_BO> psusi, i opened it on web but there isn't any attachment.thunderbird is crazy ;-)
<Pupeno> [101] : strings ? you mean, commands ?
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get install real-life
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get install girlfriend
<HymnToLife> lol
<[101] > yes
<burning_bronx> sudo mount /dev/girlfriend /mnt/bed
<burning_bronx> sudo sh sex.sh
<dave> :D
<psusi> Alex_BO: from the sounds of it... it is you who is crazy... what do you think is attached to this message?  what kidn of file?
<yatesy> "permission denied"
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Pupeno> [101] : not really, it depends on your system (software/hardware), there are good tutorials/howtos about that.
<burning_bronx> shit!
* jc-denton wants to know where he can report a bug for breezy
<jc-denton> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, jc-denton
<psusi> Alex_BO: because from what you have described, the only thing attached to the message is another message
<HymnToLife> /dev/girlfriend already mounted :p
<psusi> jc-denton: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> <.<
<jc-denton> so not launchpad
<jc-denton> ?
<Alex_BO> psusi, thank you! you are so nice.... ;-)   however...if there is an attachments, it can be ONLY a pic
<psusi> Alex_BO: you have managed to open a picture attachment in this message when you forward it to your webmail account?
* burning_bronx yawns
<burning_bronx> a whole day wasted on open sourceness
<Alex_BO> psusi, there weren't any attachments
<Pupeno> worst thing: sudo mount /dev/girlfriend /mnt/bed.... IO error!
<burning_bronx> I feel like a geek now
<burning_bronx> a broken pipe error is worse if you ask me
<burning_bronx> >.>
<psusi> Alex_BO: ok... so if there aren't any attachments, that is why you can't open one ;)
<yatesy> you might have to recompile your kernel before she is detected ;P
<Alex_BO> psusi, why thunderbird signs me an attachment?
<burning_bronx> yes but if the girlfriend device is virgin type then you may get kernel panic
<burning_bronx> <.<
<holycow> tar -pCcvvf foo.tar /media/usbdisk/  <-- this is obviously wrong, what is the tar command supposed to look like?  goal: preserver permissions + tar only the contents of the folder so that you don't extract /media/usbdisk but just the contents?
<psusi> Alex_BO: what do yuo mean "signs" you an attachment?  it shows there is an attachment because there is one... it just happens to be another message
<HymnToLife> yeah, you have to run mkfs on her first :p
<psusi> Alex_BO: most likely because someone forwarded you the message which they got from somewhere else
<psusi> Alex_BO: most mail clients will simply attach the original message to a new one when you choose to forward
<yatesy> HymnToLife: with a sutible b..... lock size ;P
<pappan> how do i get the ubuntu kernel source from my linux machine
<yatesy> pappan: install the package
<Alex_BO> psusi, i mean a clip under the attachment column. it's impossible that this message was forwarded
<HymnToLife> pappan > sudo apt-get install linux-source-<kernel version>
<burning_bronx> damn korky linux humour
<kervel> hello, i'm using kubuntu, and it seems there are twoo handlers for plug&play events that conflict: when i insert a cdrom, konqueror opens (/media/hdc), and i get a dialog (do you want to open). In addition to that, the cdrom is mounted automatically on a location that conflicts with konqueror (konq wants /media/hdc, it gets mounted on /media/cdrom)
<kervel> i guess thats a configuration problem
<psusi> holycow: you mean you want to archive everything in /dir but not have /dir be part of the path in the archive so it isn't created when you extract it?
<pappan> not apt-get is not there since i am running another distor of linux now
<holycow> psusi, exactly
<mcphail> pappan: then you need another irc channel
<burning_bronx> lol
<yatesy> muppet
<psusi> Alex_BO: if it shows a file name at the bottom and you double click on it and a new message window opens, then the message you are now looking at was sent to you as an attachment... most likely because it was forwarded
<pappan> mcphail: which one ?
<HymnToLife> pappan > then searh for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<yatesy> pappan: what are you running?
<psusi> holycow: cd /dir then tar
<kervel> also, when i insert an usb stick, konqueror wants to mount it at /media/sda, but fails because it is already mounted on /media/256MB
<Alex_BO> psusi, no way.it DON'T show a file name on the bottom.it shows ONLY a clip pic on the main page
<pappan> HymnToLife: ty got it
<HymnToLife> you're welcome :)
<jenda> I need urgent holp on networking: A friend is over with a lappy that has a Windows partition and a Linux partition (we don't know the password)... We need to copy a few things we need to copy from my Linux box to the lappy. Anyone have an idea?
<kervel> oops, i see there is a separate channel for kubuntu. i'm going to try there ...
<HymnToLife> jenda > you don't know which password ?
<jenda> HymnToLife: the Linux one on the lappy
<psusi> Alex_BO: I think that thunderbird shows the paperclip when you get a multipart message that contains both plain text and html
<psusi> Alex_BO: maybe that's what you have
<can-o-worms> does anyone know if there is a java 5.0 deb kicking around somewhere?
<burning_bronx> can-o-worms, I have one
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<HymnToLife> jenda > thenboot the lap on windows, share a folder with rw access and copy the files on it from your ubuntu
<psusi> Alex_BO: at any rate... if there are no attachments, ignore the paper clip
* burning_bronx shrugs
<Alex_BO> psusi, yes...i didn't think on it...it can be.okay, thank you very much.you were very kind
<Alex_BO> psusi, bye!
<holycow> psusi, so manually cd to it ... tar cannot be told to cd it from another file system then?
<bobbyd> hi
<burning_bronx> my hands are cold
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: where did you get it?
<burning_bronx> I will put on some gloves
<bobbyd> is it possible to set up my server PC as a wireless access point if I install a wifi card in it?
<burning_bronx> can-o-worms, I made it for my self anyway check the URL
<burning_bronx> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: thanks
<psusi> holycow: I am not aware of a parameter to tar to ask it to cd first... there might be one, but it easy enough to just cd first
<alterim> can someone tell me why my firefox think 1.0.7 is the latest version?
<jenda> HymnToLife: How do I do that from Ubuntu?
<alterim> and tells me no updates are available when i check for updates?
<holycow> psusi, good enough, a different way to think about the problem ... easiest too
<gnomefreak> alterim, cause it is the latest version in ubuntu repositories
<yatesy> alterim: you have to upgrade to 1.5 yourself
<burning_bronx> hmmmm
<HymnToLife> jenda > places > network servers
<HymnToLife> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<burning_bronx> still I see the javadebs on this site has update4
<burning_bronx> and it's already @ update6
<jenda> HymnToLife:places > network servers > Win network > 0 files
<alterim> oh i see
<holycow> psusi, sorry one more question is tar -pcvvf foo.tar foo correct? is the -p in the right place?
<zosologist> anyone know why my wifi after setting up in the ubuntu network manageer would be slow?
<HymnToLife> funny...
<HymnToLife> do you have samba installed ?
<alterim> i thought that when you clicked on check for updates in firefox that would actually check the mozilla site not the repositories ?
<psusi> holycow: wait... I just checked the man page.. looks like -C tells tar to change directories ;)
<jenda> HymnToLife: not yot..
<burning_bronx> alterim, it checks the breezy repos
<alterim> when i click check for updates in firefox xp, it doesn't go and check windowsupdate
<gnomefreak> alterim, no its not an update its a seprate browser
<HymnToLife> jenda > then it should work fine...
<alterim> hmm, so it's a separate browser, doesn't give me much info, that
<burning_bronx> when you install an Ubuntu all the apps on it are frozen version-wise untill the next ubuntu release
<burning_bronx> there are only
<burning_bronx> A) security updates
<alterim> oh, ok
<burning_bronx> B) backports
<jenda> HymnToLife: wait... should I install Samba?
<gnomefreak> alterim, you cant update to it you have to install it
<holycow> psusi, i can't figure out how to use the -C switch ... your suggestion to keep it simple stupid seems to be working
<psusi> holycow: btw... if you are running tar as root, -p is automatic.. and the order doesn't matter
<burning_bronx> backports my include newer software packages
<burning_bronx> *may
<HymnToLife> jenda > it should work well without it
<burning_bronx> but not firefox as I know of
<alterim> so why doesn't 1.5 get put into the repos?
<jenda> HymnToLife: it don't
<alterim> like most new versions do?
<gnomefreak> the backports dont include FF1.5 and wont for a while
<holycow> psusi, ah just checking, okay that makes sense.
<burning_bronx> alterim, it's in the development branch repos
<Ng> alterim: only security/important bug fixes go into a stable release
<holycow> thanks for the tips, appreciate it
<HymnToLife> is the network working
<HymnToLife> I mean, can you ping the other comp
<jenda> HymnToLife: how?
<psusi> holycow: going by the man page... it shoul be as easy as adding -C foo to the command line
<alterim> ok cool
<HymnToLife> jenda > ping <ip adress> in a terminal
<alterim> can someone tell me if there's any more windows switchers available for gnome, other than window list and window selector?
<burning_bronx> >.>
<alterim> i'd like a mac style window selector menu, that doesn't mind increasing it's icon size when i make a panel bigger...
<zosologist> anyone know why my wifi after setting up in the ubuntu network manageer would be slow?
<viller> hi
<burning_bronx> alterim, get a mac? o_O;
<gnomefreak> lol
<alterim> well i have one
<burning_bronx> and I don't cause I am poor
<burning_bronx> :X
<alterim> i'd not like to get another, but i WOULD like to customise my ubuntu
<zosologist> anyone?
<zosologist> anyone know why my wifi after setting up in the ubuntu network manageer would be slow?
<viller> how to unhide .file in the terminal?
<zosologist> well not slow but starts and stops wierd
<psusi> viller: ls -a
<HymnToLife> viller > Ctrl+H
<burning_bronx> alterim, have you tried googlin'?
<alterim> yeah
<alterim> didn't find much
<alterim> i don't really know what sort of thing it's called
<Stormx2> Hi
<alterim> i just hate these xp style window lists, the menu one would be ok but you increase a panel size to say, 48 pixels, and the piddly little icon stays the same
<burning_bronx> that should be window manager related
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> Not sure tho
<greenpenguin13> how would i tell grub to re-detect the distros that should be on menu.lst?
<psusi> greenpenguin13: update-grub
<greenpenguin13> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> he should beable to go to preff. and windows and change the style  from a given what 20 styles or something like that
<phaer_> does anybody know, how i can install new ttf-fonts?
<mcphail> alterim: have you tried gdesklets? They do hog a lot of resources, however.
<phaer_> ( i've just got the ttf-files
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<phaer_> ( need them for openoffice and the flashplayer )
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<greenpenguin13> no i still dont get foresight instead of suse :/
<burning_bronx> I made an eyecandy desktop with gdesklets loaded and it wasn't suckin' the resources that bad
<gnomefreak> hell i installed xpenguins and i cant find them :(
<burning_bronx> have you tried typing locate xpenguins in the terminal?
<gnomefreak> no why would i do that that would make sense :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<Lukian> after typing 'sudo updatedb' :p
<gnomefreak> ill brb gonna change to ubuntu
<Denstark> ahh
<alterim> no i haven't
<alterim> so, how do i install this firefox then?
<Denstark> i think ubuntu is not as good as windows
<greenpenguin13> ahem
<alterim> of course it's bloody not
<burning_bronx> it is not as good as windows unless you make it
<burning_bronx> if you know what you're doing it's times better
<alterim> yeah
<Ng> Denstark: then make it better :)
<alterim> lol
<Ng> alterim: if you want to install 1.5 see the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page
<alterim> ableton live on linux... hmm
<alterim> lots better
<alterim> ok, cheers Ng
<psusi> of course it isn't... it doesn't crash half as much!
<burning_bronx> yep yep
<Denstark> burning_bronx, you dont know what your taslking about
<Ng> this is not the place to discuss which OS you prefer
<Ng> that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<psusi> the crashing alone makes windows clearly better ;)
<alterim> lol
<pinkisntwell> what the heck? ubuntu put my home folder on the network as a share and now I can't remove it!
<Ng> this is for ubuntu questions
<burning_bronx> Denstark, been using Windows 3.1, Windows 95/98, Windows ME/2000 and windows XP
<burning_bronx> so yes
<burning_bronx> I know what I am talking about
<Denstark> windows meadia player rocks
<alterim> uboutu, TELL Denstark why i really need to get outside a little more
<mcphail> DNFTT
<burning_bronx> VLC rox wmp
<alterim> lol..
<burning_bronx> Totem rox wmp
<burning_bronx> everything rox wmp
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Lukian> Totem doesn't work
<alterim> winamp rox Totem
<Lukian> "omg! video in use. exiting!"
<Denstark> ie > firefox
<psusi> try totem-xine
<burning_bronx> Xmms/BMP own winamp
<alterim> lol
<burning_bronx> Lukian, it works if you know how to make it owrk
<burning_bronx> *work
<Absolute0> is there a way i can start the ubuntu installation with a floppy and then mount the iso from a differrent partition?
<alterim> by the time you've set it up you've realised you haven't got any kind of life
<psusi> winamp, it really whips the lama's ass
<burning_bronx> Everything > IE
<Lukian> burning_bronx: any help with that issue then?
<burning_bronx> Lukian,  as psusi said you should install totem-xine
<Denstark> ie is good if you know how to use it bronx
<Lukian> burning_bronx: that means that IE is greater than itself
<psusi> Absolute0: not officially... why would you want to?  just boot from the cd
<Absolute0> by burned is broken
<burning_bronx> Lukian, then Everythin >= IE
<rain_> can i read with ubuntu linux ntfs file sytem_
<Absolute0> :/
<Absolute0> *burner
<psusi> floopies are obsolete... burn them, and let them rest in pieces
<HymnToLife> rain_ > yes
<burning_bronx> I haven't used floppies since win98
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> and those were dark ages
<greenpenguin13> anyone? i need to re-detect all the distros for grub
<burning_bronx> XD
<Ng> who cares
<psusi> rain_: read? yes... write?  no
<Absolute0> i dont think that information is helping me
<HymnToLife> sure
<christianp> can anyone help me in findinf automatix? all the link bring to ubuntuforum, but i can't fiund where to download it!!!
<HymnToLife> I had win 98 FE, the CD wouldn't boot
<Lukian> psusi: burning_bronx: ty, installing now
<HymnToLife> you had to boot from a floppy :p
<bobbyd> psusi, not true
<burning_bronx> Lukian, I would suggest you install vlc better
<rain_> does anyone know simekind of docs about it id try to manage myself
<burning_bronx> it is pretty lightweight and has integrated support for almost any media format out there
<psusi> bobbyd: what is not true?
<Lukian> burning_bronx: already have
<burning_bronx> like it?
<HymnToLife> VLC rules
<bobbyd> psusi, rain_ , http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<burning_bronx> VLC owns the lama's ass >.>
<Lukian> i use it under windows as my only* video player.
<labandus> hi men
<pinkisntwell> ubuntu put my home folder on the network as a share and now I can't remove it!
<HymnToLife> i use it under linux as my only media player as well :p
<labandus> good to back
<psusi> bobbyd: no thanks... I don't trust microsoft drivers under windows... trying to run them under linux is just insane ;)
<labandus> good to be back
<Lukian> HymnToLife: dvd's too?
<bobbyd> psusi, works just fine
<HymnToLife> yep
<labandus> I 'am looking for a file Sharing Programm
<rain_> thanx
<burning_bronx> labandus, use Samba
<psusi> bobbyd: there is a reason why it isn't officially supported ;)
<labandus> as gtk-ghutella
<bobbyd> psusi, I used it to recover data from a physically broken Windows NTFS drive
<burning_bronx> ah
<burning_bronx> you mean P2P
<zosologist> anyone help me with my wifi
<zosologist> ?
<burning_bronx> ~_~;
<zosologist> anyone know why my wifi after setting up in the ubuntu network manageer would be slow?
<bobbyd> psusi, of course, it's a licensing issue
<psusi> bobbyd: ntfsclone is good for that
<labandus> burning_bronx,  as gtk-gnutella
<Absolute0> how about this: i have a kubunut cd after doing apt-get install ubunutu-desktop will i get the same thing as a regular ubuntu installation would give me?
<labandus> burning_bronx, g as edonkey for windows
<Ng> labandus: gtk-gnutella is in ubuntu, or there's things like amule
<burning_bronx> tried amule?
<psusi> bobbyd: not really... they don't distribute the driver.. you have to grab a copy from your windows install
<burning_bronx> gtk-gnutella + amule = p2p ownage
<burning_bronx> >.>
<labandus>  gtk-gnutella works very bad
<Lukian> i'll give you a mule! *shakes fist*
<alterim> lol @ the FirefoxNewVersion wiki
<alterim> compared to installing it on xp
<alterim> hahaha
<bobbyd> psusi, still, most distros wouldn't touch it simply because it uses propietory MS files
<DeepBlueGhost> absolute0: Not exactly, you'll still have KDE and the rest...
<alterim> better ;)
<Absolute0> whats wrong with limewire?
<labandus> burning_bronx,   gtk-gnutella works very bad
<psusi> bobbyd: yup... which is why I don't either ;)
<pinkisntwell> gtk is fine. you forgot azureus people
<labandus> i'm looking for another Programm
<bobbyd> psusi, ok, so it is a licensing thing :)
<Absolute0> this room is wierd
<alterim> is there a way i can install firefox 1.5 without using the command line
<burning_bronx> labandus, tried amule?
<alterim> ??
<Ng> alterim: no
<psusi> bobbyd: no... when you say it is a licensing thing, you are saying that you need to obtain a license to do it... you don't
<oxez> alterim: cli > everything :o
<burning_bronx> alterim, why are you so scared of the command line?
<burning_bronx> You gotta love the cmd
<burning_bronx> cli owns the world
<burning_bronx> >.>
<labandus> burning_bronx, where can get I???
<burning_bronx> labandus, synaptic search amule?
<burning_bronx> or just sudo apt-get install amule
<bobbyd> psusi, no, I'm saying that the distros don't like using closed source code under a proprietory licence, so they dont :)
<labandus> burning_bronx, ok i'm trying
<alterim> because i'd like to have a life away from the computer
<the_mr_bong_show> could some one help me set up my email acounts on this Evolutuin mail
<Ng> alterim: then use the firefox that's already installed
<alterim> i actually want to install a web browser
<alterim> not use a command line
<burning_bronx> alterim do a sudo apt-get remove real-life
<burning_bronx> ur into linux now boy
<burning_bronx> xD
<alterim> i'm not into linux, i'm just trying an alternative operating system because i dislike the look and feel of xp
<DeepBlueGhost> command lines are not to be feared...
<burning_bronx> XP deprives users of freedom
<labandus> burning_bronx, it's been downloaded
<psusi> bobbyd: then say it uses proprietary software, which nobody likes... not the same as a licencing issue... mp3 has licencing issues... but lame is open source
<burning_bronx> labandus, installeth?
<alterim> XP enables me to run ableton live and various other audio apps, of which i use to produce my main income
<Ng> alterim: ubuntu has a clear policy about releasing updates and that is that they only include security and important bug fixes - the new version will be included and easy to install in the next release, which is april
<labandus> burning_bronx, i will start with the installation
<labandus> burning_bronx, now
<burning_bronx> labandus, didn't you do sudo apt-get install totem-xine ?
<alterim> ok, cool Ng, but is it possible for me to install 1.5, relatively easily?
<aeon17x> alterim: then stay with XP.
<alterim> of course i will stay with xp
<burning_bronx> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is, like, totally, a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<the_mr_bong_show> Ng could you help me set up my email acounts on this Evolutuin mail when you get time
<alterim> i am doing this aswell as
<burning_bronx> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<burning_bronx> alterim, don't move
<burning_bronx> don't breathe too
<alterim> i just looked at the aforementioned link, and it's ridiculously long winded
<Ng> alterim: unless anyone has backported it, there is either download the tarball from firefox's site and do it all yourself, or use the NewVersion wiki page. This may seem inconvenient, but overall I would say it's best to stick with the default Ubuntu versions and not care so much about always running the very latest version of things - as you said yourself, you want a life
<labandus> burning_bronx, i did it ...
<Lukian> alterim: and for good reason, 1.5 is a pos :)
<HymnToLife> or get opera :p
<burning_bronx> labandus, does it work now?
<Ng> Lukian: he didn't ask for opinions and this isn't the place to give them :p
<tRSS> what might be causing this:  KRB5 error code 68 while getting initial credentials
<alterim> sure, i'm just used to 1.5 on xp, the menus and stuff are a bit different
<tmjb> anyone know where to find firebird2 amd64 its seems that does not exist in universe
<alterim> that's the main reason i wanted to upgrade really
<HymnToLife> firebird ?
<labandus> burning_bronx, yeah my TOTEM xine is working very well
<burning_bronx> ;)
<burning_bronx> cheers then friend
<HymnToLife> isn't it thunderfox ? :p
<tmjb> HymnToLife: firebird sql
<HymnToLife> ih damn, sorry :p
<labandus> but i've a got a little with this "amule"
<burning_bronx> Ng, there is ofcourse the detail that the default  firefox in breezy is a lot heavier resource-wise than the new 1.5
<burning_bronx> performance in 1.5 is a lot better
<the_mr_bong_show> whats firebird
<labandus> i'm getting any connection to server
* mcphail seems to recall firefox running from an unpacked tarball in his $HOME directory
<catalinux> can someone tell in which repository I can find mysql-server-5.1?
<alterim> ok, well, i would still like to upgrade to 1.5, i guess the only way is to follow the wiki
<Lukian> HymnToLife: smart  man
<alterim> it's just a shame i can't double click firefoxsetup.exe or something
<alterim> it should be that easy, you know
<burning_bronx> the firebird project was renamed to firefox
<burning_bronx> it was phoenix in the beginning
<Lukian> alterim: it will be, when it's final and stable.
<burning_bronx> alterim, linux is not windows
<Ng> alterim: well it's not going to be any time soon, linux doesn't work like that
<Rawplayer> !=FFS
<ubotu> Rawplayer: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Rawplayer> o dear
<alterim> hmm i know.. shame
<Rawplayer> ;p
<tmjb> but no amd64 why ?http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/firebird2
<Ng> alterim: if you want to fix it, go right ahead. we are here to help people, not get ranted at ;)
<burning_bronx> catalinux, mysql 5 hasn't been done yet
<alterim> and it's for this reason that windows will continue to dominate
<burning_bronx> not even in the dapper dev branch
<burning_bronx> I mean it hasn't been repackaged for ubuntu
<alterim> well i thought a few thousand developers, that don't really leave their bedrooms that much would have had it sorted after a few years, you know
<burning_bronx> you may try compiling it from source if you are eager to try it
<catalinux> burning_bronx: dev.mysql.com :d
<Ng> alterim: you still seem to be ranting ;)
<alterim> yeah, i am, sorry
<Ng> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to
<Ng> or use the energy to help fix it
<burning_bronx> alterim, we've heard hundreds like you
<alterim> i bet you have!
<burning_bronx> it's just not the way linux works - figure it out
<catalinux> burning_bronx: "MySQL 5.0 is Here!" <--- copy from the site
<burning_bronx> you have to learn new things
<burning_bronx> catalinux, where's that?
<mcphail> alterim: try this - it might work...
<burning_bronx> give me a credible link
<catalinux> burning_bronx: dev.mysql.com
<Ng> catalinux: mysql5 is not in the ubuntu repositories yet
<burning_bronx> ...
<trappist> alterim: a distro puts out a stable release.  new versions of software come out.  in the interest of stability, bugfixes and security updates get backported, but new versions are generally reserved for the next release.  most distros do this, and those that don't aren't generally considered stable.
<burning_bronx> yes catalinux it is out
<burning_bronx> but it is not repackaged for ubuntu
<catalinux> burning_bronx: I used it on debian, but on ubuntu only the 4.1 version is available
<burning_bronx> I know
<alterim> yeah that's reasonable enough
<Ng> catalinux: you can rebuild the debian packages for ubuntu if you want
<burning_bronx> you won't see it in breezy unless they backport it
<burning_bronx> you can compile it on your own
<trappist> though I *am* surprised firefox-1.5 isn't in backports
<alterim> but you've got this really stable operating system that doesn't actually do anything apart from create hobbies
<psusi> trappist: me too
<alterim> a bit of real life functionality might be cool
<catalinux> burning_bronx: yes, that's what I'll do
<burning_bronx> trappist, there are reasons for firefox 1.5 not being in the backports
<burning_bronx> it has been stated by jdong I think
<seannyob> is anyone running 64 bits?  i am considering switching to ubuntu and i have some questions, if anyone running 64 is interested in talking about it
<psusi> seannyob: I am
<catalinux> seannyob: me too
* psusi is running 64 bit dapper
<mcphail> seannyob: yes
<Ng> alterim: you can always ask for a refund ;)
<seannyob> wow
<alterim> i'm trying linux because xp is awful, and i don't like having any sort of networking on it
<HymnToLife> lol ng
<burning_bronx> alterim, linux is functional
<alterim> i just want to use linux for usenet, and web
<Ng> alterim: and you can do both of those already, thus it is functional
<burning_bronx> actually the main goal of linux is functionality
<Ng> even if it is perhaps inconvenient in some places
<seannyob> okey dokey.  i have an athlon64 and i got gentoo 64 running, but it didn't seem ready for prime time to me as a desktop/multimedia system.  so i've been running 32 for a year.
<burning_bronx> but being functional and being easy are not always the same
<psusi> my cousin who knows very little about computers just wanted to do email and web... his windows got all hosed up as usual so I installed ubuntu for him... he loved it
<mcphail> seannyob: 64 bit is for masochists
<psusi> no popups, no spyware... no need to fetch drivers for this and that
<burning_bronx> I've been spreading Ubuntu CDs all around my school
<burning_bronx> ppl are liking it
<burning_bronx> >.>
<jbroome> nice!  that's better than what usually gets spread around school. :)
<tRSS> please please please someone help me with Kerberos, winbind and samba so that I authenticate with win2k3 servers at work
<alterim> ok, so if i want to install ff1.5, the easiest way is the wiki.. i'll get to it
<burning_bronx> jbroome, it is isn't it ;)
<seannyob> i guess the question is...are there 32 bit versions of applications like firefox w/flash, xine/mplayer w/ 32 bit codecs, etc in the 64 bit multiverse &or universe?
<psusi> seannyob: as long as you stick purely to open source, 64 bit is fine... you do run into trouble though when you try to use proprietary stuff like w32 codecs, or crapromedia flash
<tRSS> I keep getting this error when I do "kinit Administrator@DOMAIN.INTERNAL" :  KRB5 error code 68 while getting initial credentials
<Absolute0> which kernel version comes with the latest ubuntu
<Absolute0> ?
<mcphail> alterim: i think ff will work without "installing"
<alterim> really?
<burning_bronx> Absolute0, it's 2.6.12-10 with the latest stable release
<alterim> how do i do that
<seannyob> psusi: yeah, that's the problem, isn't it.
<burning_bronx> and the developmant branch is currently 2.6.15-9
<ofer0> burning_bronx, I think it's 2.6.12.9...
<Absolute0> it has acpi support right?
<alterim> and how do i choose the last person that spoke to me's name in xchat
<alterim> it's tab in chatzilla
<psusi> seannyob: you can install the 32 bit versiosn in a 32 bit chroot
<mcphail> alterim: this might not work...
<burning_bronx> ofer0, you may be right haven't used breezy in a while
<nico551> i need a hand with some networking in ubuntu, im a bit stuck, im trying to access a ms network through samba and i get this message when i want to browse network groups....(se further-->) ..NICO is my own pc, which is a bit wired since im not trying to connect to it, but the network groups. what is more wired is that my pass for my own pc doesnt work?! -- http://peecee.dk/?id=23418&noresize=yes (screenshot)
<the_mr_bong_show> whats the diff between firebird clasic and super
<mcphail> alterim: download from the mozilla site
<barosl^win> how to turn on fontconfig debug mode?
<psusi> seannyob: I never liked flash.. so I don't miss it
<ofer0> psusi, yeah, flash sucks!
<mcphail> alterim: right click on the tar file and extract it
<labandus> hi men i'm looking for P2P Client in Ubuntu
<seannyob> psusi: is there a chroot howto on a wiki somwhere?  and yes, flash is annoying, ofer0, but I'm a webdeveloper and i really need access to it, so my hands are tied
<burning_bronx> mcphail, even if he does that he still has to remove the old firefox and do his fair share of symlinking
<ofer0> labandus, which network?
<mcphail> burning_bronx: only if he wants to run it as "firefox" direct from the command line
<labandus> evrething that in Ubuntu works
<psusi> seannyob: either on the wiki or a howto thread on the forums....
<labandus> ofer0,  everything that in Ubuntu works
<nico551> labandus, therer is a bittorrent preinstalled
* burning_bronx shrugs
<ofer0> labandus, yeah. but you have bittorrent, gnutella, etc...
<burning_bronx> who doesn't?
<burning_bronx> :P
<alterim> it's ok, i'll follow the wiki
<alterim> doesn't seem to bad
<burning_bronx> it is not
<labandus> ofer0,  gnutella
<ofer0> labandus, you can use LimeWire, it's pretty good
<mcphail> burning_bronx: it would only be a single sim-link if he wanted to do that anyway
<burning_bronx> alterim, you just have not to be afraid to use the command line and to learn some new stuff
<burning_bronx> what about the flash and java stuff?
<psusi> the gnome bittorrent client sucks... bit tornado is MUCH nicer... still light weight but gives far more information and is tweekable
<labandus> i don't find it
<burning_bronx> BitTornado > Azureus
<HymnToLife> * > Aureus
<labandus> ofer0,  i don't find it
<mcphail> burning_bronx: would still work. just install when prompted on a page
<psusi> Azureus is a pig of a program... no wonder... it's written in Java...
<seannyob> psusi: basically what i'm thinking of doing is buying a haupage and using my machine as a myth pvr as well as a desktop.
<burning_bronx> yeah but wouldn't it be easier to symlink to existing plugins?
* psusi hates all things java
<the_mr_bong_show> could some one help me set up my email acounts on this Evolutuin mail
<burning_bronx> java is evil
<burning_bronx> but I like java games
<burning_bronx> :P
<mcphail> burning_bronx: not if he wants to avoid the CLI at all costs
<burning_bronx> we're back where we started
<burning_bronx> learn to love the cli :P
<HymnToLife> if he wants to avoid the CLI, he shouldn't be running ubuntu in the first place
<Foodcoman> morning
<psusi> you should read the book "In the beginning was the command line"  very nifty book
<the_mr_bong_show> whats CLI
<mcphail> HymnToLife: not true. Ubuntu has a well rounded GUI.
<HymnToLife> Command Line Interpreter
<burning_bronx> well you could run it - but you shouldn't be afraid of a few lines in a black and white console
<ofer0> HymnToLife, I for Interface, isn't it ?
<the_mr_bong_show> i thought it was like the fbi lol
<psusi> mcphail: yes... it does... but sometimes you have to go back to the command line
<HymnToLife> or Interfece yes, it's the same
<mcphail> psusi: yes, but not all users have to.
<burning_bronx> Ubuntu is user-friendly but not to the point where CLI would be obsolete
<HymnToLife> indeed
<the_mr_bong_show> who here loves windows
<the_mr_bong_show> xp
<mcphail> burning_bronx: the CLI will never be obsolete. But not everyone has to use it.
<burning_bronx> Windows ain't bad
<burning_bronx> but it restricts people
<burning_bronx> more or less
<HymnToLife> rather more than less
<the_mr_bong_show> i thought ubuntu was more restricting htan windows
<burning_bronx> the_mr_bong_show,  it is not
<mcphail> burning_bronx: for example, my father could use ubuntu to do everything he needs without knowing there was a CLI
<burning_bronx> you can customize it in every way that you want
<burning_bronx> mcphail, I know :)
<Allan> The sudo command doesn't work. When I type "sudo ________", no matter what the blank is, it goes back to the prompt. Why is this hapenning and how do I fix it?
<eps> the_mr_bong_show out of the box it is clean, though ubuntu users quickly change that :)
<gnomefreak> define restricting? you can minipulate linux in anyway shape or form (for most part)
<DeepBlueGhost> unfortunately I use Windows still.  Only for downloading from newsgroups and checking what I download.  Then reboot into linux to work with the files.
<burning_bronx> eps, that's not entirely true - Breezy had a few flaws when released officially
<gnomefreak> Allan, what are you typing
<burning_bronx> yet Ubuntu is still a young distro
<Allan> sudo echo hi
<Allan> sudo synaptic
<eps> DeepBlueGhost newsgroup access is done better under linux (the apps are better)
<Ng> DeepBlueGhost: have you looked at a program called "pan"? (available in synaptic) - very nice newsgroup proram
<Ng> +g
<Allan> sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<gnomefreak> you dont really need sudo for echo
<eps> burning_bronx clean == not lots of choice and a non cluttered gui (aka kde)
<Allan> anything sudo doesn't work
<Allan> i know
<eps> breezy is still broken in my opinion
<gnomefreak> are you trying to install something?
<eps> ffs no debian release would give you a gcc update and no kernel to go with it :P
<burning_bronx> well it's pretty stable compaed to the first few weeks of it's release
<DeepBlueGhost> Yeah?  Find me a GOOD binary reader.  Pan can do it, but not anything like what I want, and klibido doesn't cut it either.
<psusi> eps: what are you talking about?
<trappist> eps: oh but they would.
<labandus> ofer0, ???
<mcphail> eps: why do you need a gcc4 kernel?
<DeepBlueGhost> Then we have the parchive command line vs. quickpar.
<gnomefreak> to just run something its normallly the program name thats it
<trappist> eps: my big frustration with my last debian install is that the gcc version that built the distributed kernel wasn't even available
<the_mr_bong_show> ok im trying to install firebird 2 and mplayer and then it asks for a new password for the sysdba user what the hell
<burning_bronx> then again eps the Debian project is ages old and Ubuntu just started 2004
<burning_bronx> it has achieved much
<burning_bronx> and the next release would be a milestone performance-wise
<gnomefreak> i think i read somewhere that ubuntu was fastest growing distro out
<burning_bronx> yeah maybe it is
<frans-th> Where is hmb?
<burning_bronx> but most important is - it's building it's reputiation on it's own
<frans-th> anyone can help?
<gnomefreak> yes that it is
<Wonkey> whats better for me, server or default install. i want to make a router/webserver/dbserver out of mine with usb modem support
<the_mr_bong_show> ok im trying to install firebird 2 super and then it asks for a new password for the sysdba user what the hell
<nico551> i need a hand with some networking in ubuntu, im a bit stuck, im trying to access a ms network through samba and i get this message when i want to browse network groups....(se further-->) ..NICO is my own pc, which is a bit wired since im not trying to connect to it, but the network groups. what is more wired is that my pass for my own pc doesnt work?! -- http://peecee.dk/?id=23418&noresize=yes (screenshot)
<burning_bronx> Wonkey, if you don't mind only running text based apps go on with the server install
<eps> transgress that is my current frustration...I have gcc4 installed and the kernel is built on 3.4
<burning_bronx> but for the server install you have to love the CLI
<burning_bronx> do you love the CLI?
<mcphail> eps: then install gcc3.4
<eps> and grr the frikken headers for 2.6.12-9 don't match!
<burning_bronx> eps, that's one major flaw indeed but you can install 3.4
<eps> mcphail I did based on your advice ages ago
<trappist> eps: you probably have 3.4 installed too.  it's not a big deal.  export CC or update your symlinks or use update-alternatives.
<the_mr_bong_show> could some one help me set up my email acounts on this Evolutuin mail
* Lukian looks at eps
<eps> hihi Lukian :)
<Lukian> hi :p
<Wonkey> burning_bronx, thanks
<burning_bronx> Lukian, you're look is pretty sly
<gnomefreak> sorry wont use evo.
<eps> I'm updating to -10 assuming ubuntu maintainers can at least get the header files right once in awhile?
* Lukian licks eps
<viktor> hi all :D
<jenda> I have an external NTFS drive. I need to resize the partition from 40 to 30 gigs. Please help me.
<mcphail> eps: moving a whole kernel, toolchain and userspace is a major undertaking
<Lukian> eps sent me some strange voicemails earlier burning_bronx :P
<burning_bronx> Wonkey, you're only gonna use it as a server right?
<viktor> what is the command to lock up so you can watch movies in ubuntu ?? i cant remember it :P
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: i built and installed sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb but java -version still shows me java version "1.4.2-02"
<eps> Lukian yes, we were sitting outside your house - btw get rid of that prickle grass...that hurt...
<eps> mcphail I'm sure it is
* Lukian laughs
<burning_bronx> can-o-worms, you have to change the java alternatives
<burning_bronx> have you done that?
<Lukian> eps: that's natural, it doesn't go away :p
<psusi> jenda: fire up gparted
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: no, how do i do that?
<mcphail> eps: remember breezy was broken for _months_ in development because of this
<eps> meanwhile using ubuntu has made this install take a good 2 hours more than it should have (in part thanks to my slow broadband)
<burning_bronx> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<eps> mcphail guess it is that short release cycle ....
<burning_bronx> then pick the new java you installed
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: thanks again
<burning_bronx> you're always welcome, friend
<jenda> psusi: done... but it doesn't give the option to resize
<eps> Lukian your shell was running a bit slow before...you dling lots?
<burning_bronx> shell?
<psusi> jenda: it doesn't?  Hrm.. you don't have it mounted do you?
<burning_bronx> who said shell?
<viktor> someone knows what to do to watch movie in ubuntu (i got vlc)
<burning_bronx> I want a shell
<eps> I did...
* burning_bronx mad gaze
<eps> sure, you can have one on my box if you want
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> what does it have on it?
<jenda> psusi: I did - I unmounted it for this purpose - no prob to mount it again
<Lukian> eps: i am shaped, but i do download random packages sometimes
<eps> burning_bronx what ever I want :|
<eps> Lukian haha we are both shapped :P
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Lukian> (totem-xine)
<eps> you should throw some cat5 over to ctn's
<burning_bronx> Lukian, but at least you got your totem working right ;)
<psusi> jenda: I could have sworn that gparted could resize ntfs partitions... the option is just greyed out?
<eps> and I'll hook up wireless to you guys
<burning_bronx> I am in Bulgaria
<eps> so yes...ubuntu is silly
<burning_bronx> throw me wirless yeah
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Lukian> burning_bronx: indeed, ta :p
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: cool... that fixed it
<Lukian> it seems to handle dvds better than vlc from what ive  seen so far too
<burning_bronx> can-o-worms as I said - you're always welcome
<psusi> jenda: well, you can do it from the command line using ntfsresize and fdisk...
<eps> totem can deal with dvd now?
<kenswanson> newbie,,,just downloaded jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin, to my desktop, apt-get doesn't install it, what does please?
<burning_bronx> Totem can deal with anything
<eps> silly debian sid is still stuck on gnome 2.10
<izmeh> hello
<eps> I can see 2.12 in experimental though I'm thinking I wont grab it until it comes into unstable
<burning_bronx> and sarge is even more slugish
<eps> sarge is stable...what do you expect?
<burning_bronx> that's what I like 'bout 'buntu
<the_mr_bong_show> how the hell do i set up email accounts using Evolution
<Lukian> kennethlove: it installs itself
<jenda> psusi: how exactly?
<eps> stable == stable; only security updates
<Lukian> kennethlove: makeit exectuable and run it (from terminal)
<eps> etch is the current testing
<burning_bronx> the_mr_bong_show, grab thunderbird ;P
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<DeepBlueGhost> I couldn't even get sarge to install.  Hung halfway through the install...Ubuntu no problem....
<the_mr_bong_show> whats thunderbird
<kenswanson> ty canoworms, will try now
<eps> how can one screw up a sarge install..
<eps> that's a worry
<Lukian> the_mr_bong_show: an email client
<burning_bronx> Sarge is too stable for me.
<DeepBlueGhost> mr_bong:  Email program.  Good one from mozilla...
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: i just ran that minutes ago, you seem to have an earlier version
<the_mr_bong_show> isnt thunderbird firebird
<burning_bronx> as I stated I like to break things
<eps> burning_bronx even etch is to stable for me, hence why I'm on sid
* burning_bronx screams and waves his hammer again
<psusi> jenda: start with man ntfsresize... basically though you run ntfsresize and tell it to shrink the filesystem... note exactly what it's new size is in sectors, then run fdisk on the drive, use the 'u' command to put it in sector mode
<eps> then use debian experimental :D
<burning_bronx> I am on dapper - it is too stable too
<kenswanson> canoworms: command not found
<jenda> psusi: yeah...greyed out
<psusi> jenda: delete the partition, and recreate it with the new ending sector ( start sector + new length )
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: that won't install it though, that will just build you a deb, you'll need to run sudo dpkg -i sun.....deb after it is done
<eps> anyway I'm not going to get any more of this done
<eps> tonight
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<burning_bronx> eps, what's your name on the forums?
<eps> ubuntu is busy dling
<eps> burning_bronx I'm not on any forums
<psusi> jenda: but the same starting sector
<kenswanson> doing
<eps> (in relation to ubuntu)
<burning_bronx> weird you're talking like a guy I saw there
<burning_bronx> ;)
<jenda> psusi: no go... I don't want to delet the partition :)
<eps> burning_bronx you mean as some one who likes ubuntu but likes flaming it because ubuntu users flame debian (both for no apparrent reason)?
<psusi> jenda: you delete it and recreate it to change the length
<psusi> jenda: after ntfsresize shrinks the filesystem contained in the partition
<burning_bronx> eps, he likes debian and uses ubuntu and flames ubuntu.
<burning_bronx> dunno why
* burning_bronx sighs
<viktor> please i would really approciete it
<eps> mmm well I recommend ubuntu to any one who asks (on the idea that any one who knows what they are talking about has already gone with debian or gentoo)
<eps> and a part from some stupid things...like mr shuttleworth liking kde (yuck)...I like ubuntu :)
<eps> I just wouldn't use it on my desktop...
<jenda> psusi: Ok, I gotta go. thanks - no more time to do this.
<burning_bronx> well Ubuntu is faster in development than debian
<burning_bronx> and is better for the desktop
<kenswanson> canoworms it doesn't like "make -jpkg, says command not found, this is after I installed fakeroot
<eps> burning_bronx incorrect, it is on a faster release cycle
<Mabus06> This channell is a large selling point for ubuntu, for me.
<eps> though yes it is a better desktoip
<bipolar> does anyone know if there is a way to kill a process that does not respond to 'kill -9' ?
<can-o-worms> eps: i spent 2 years on both debian and gentoo, and i agree with you 100%... ubuntu is where it's at
<burning_bronx> eps, I've been using the dapper development branch since it's start and most packages are out faster than debian's unstable/experimental
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<eps> and suprisingly...with a lot of modification...a very IT-department-switching-from-windows-to-linux-servers friendly server os
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i install thunderbird
<coNP> kenswanson, use "make-jpkg"
<eps> burning_bronx yes but our packages at least work by the time they make it to stable
<trappist> make-jpkg is pretty great
<eps> unlike this stupid situation with gcc
<burning_bronx> eps you can fix gcc easy enough
* burning_bronx shrugs
<burning_bronx> anyway
<trappist> eps: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<eps> burning_bronx I shouldn't need to fix it
<eps> if my mother can't do it it shouldn't be in ubuntu
<eps> desktop motto
<burning_bronx> so your mother needs to compile stuff?
<eps> sssh!
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<eps> ...she needs nvidia drivers :P
<trappist> eps: you're just trolling now.  you have two different compilers, and it defaults to the newer, shinier one, and you're complaining?
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: then when you are done you probably need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<eps> trappist yes, there shouldn't be a lag between a new gcc and a kernel built under it in a stable distro
<trappist> eps: tell her to apt-get install the nvidia drivers.
<Xperience> lol
<eps> eww apt-get
<Xperience> eps www.ubuntuguide.org
<burning_bronx> and edit xorg.conf
* eps hugs aptitufde
<can-o-worms> eps: if you want to get your mother to do it then install windows
<burning_bronx> apt-get owns you.
<eps> Xperience has that been updated yet?
<trappist> eps: why is that, exactly?  I don't know that the new compiler's been out long enough to trust kernels built with it.
<Xperience> i dunno
<Xperience> but its useful
<can-o-worms> it is well known fact that mothers can only windows
<psycose> the_mr_bong_show http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php
<Xperience> Windows pwns moms everywhere
<the_mr_bong_show> can someone give a link to some great ubuntu themes or wallpapers please
<stuen> trying to install ubuntu 5.1 on an acer travelmate 4650 series laptop, it hangs on the first install screen after the booting kernal message any thoughts?
<eps> trappist it works like this, apply the default updates, try to compile a kernel module (vmware...some thing my father would try and install) and find out...oh wait! no kernels with it!
<eps> and would you look at that! folks wouldn't have a clue why it is broken
<can-o-worms> eps: you are a real family dude
<eps> ontop of that once you get the right gcc the headers are broken!
<kenswanson> canoworms: /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<john2k> !floppy
<ubotu> I don't know, john2k
<bipolar> eps: the latest vmware includes ubuntu kernel modules.
<burning_bronx> xD
<eps> can-o-worms every one in my family runs ubuntu, except for myself
<Xperience> is it me or is there a new kernel every 2 weeks?
<eps> bipolar sure, you going to pay for it for me? :P
<burning_bronx> and my family thinks I am a freak using linux >.>
<Xperience> eps who pays for anything anymore?
<eps> burning_bronx takes about three years to convert a windows family to linux :P
<can-o-worms> kenswanson: you got me man... it just worked for me, ask burning_bronx
<bipolar> eps: you can compile a kernel module, your dad can pay for latest vmware.
<burning_bronx> my mother only plays games with linux
<eps> Xperience ... I cbf torrenting 5 when I have 4.5 legit then
<burning_bronx> and the games she plays are wine emulated
<john2k> anyone know who to fix "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume" when  trying to access a floppy drive?
<Xperience> why pay for shit when you can get it for free?
<eps> so you guys are making excuses about a problem that several people have said is a major bug, instead of thinking of ways to avoid it in future...so yes, an imature project
<can-o-worms> eps: then ask everyone else in your family why you shouldn't compile a kernel with the latest gcc
<Xperience> i know if you could donwload cars off the net i would have a ferrari
<burning_bronx> eps, we are not making excuses
<eps> yes you are
<burning_bronx> we are giving you solutions till Dapper
<can-o-worms> eps: the forums tell you all about it
<viktor> please can someone help we so i ccan watch movies on my comp i have installed vlc but i still cant watch movies :(:( i know there is a command i have to write cus of the legal stuff
<eps> you are throwing everything back as if it is my fault for trying to install some thing
<burning_bronx> so you could stop whine
<burning_bronx> no no no
<bipolar> no one should have to compile a kernel module to get a working system. They should all be there.
<burning_bronx> simply giving you the solution to fix your problems till the problems are fixed >.>
<the_mr_bong_show> can someone give a link to some great ubuntu themes or wallpapers please
<bipolar> if the module is not there, it is unsupported by ubuntu and the software that needs the module should handle it's creation.
<Xperience> anyone use tovid?
<Xperience> i think its great
<eps> burning_bronx none of you have done that, except for mcphail - and I'm already well on the way to having the problem fixed.  I am just trying to see if this project is even interested in thinking of ways to stop this happening
<Stormx2> Xperience: tovid?
<burning_bronx> it is
<eps> or maybe...just maybe...stealing the solution from debian or gentoo :D
<Xperience> www.tovid.sourceforge.net
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Try gnome-look.org
<can-o-worms> eps: linux sucks in general , everything you try to do is an effort, takes time and reading... head scratching and nail biting.... get over it
<kenswanson> canoworms:  sudo update-alternatives --config java  worked, thank you very much
<Stonekeeper> hi. I need to find out what specs my RAM is. Is there a H/W diagnostic tool for ubuntu?
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<burning_bronx> eps, you're being a troll >.>
<eps> can-o-worms no, ubuntu is a 'desktop' distro, it's point is that linux is simple
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: That place is pretty much overrun with ubuntu wallpapers
<eps> burning_bronx from my point of view it is several of you who are being the trolls
<eps> and it is getting annoying
<psusi> Stonekeeper: what kind of specs?
<john2k> I think linux is great
<burning_bronx> eps concider you may be wrong and you may be the one being annoying ;)
<the_mr_bong_show> thank you
<burning_bronx> just... think about it
<burning_bronx> ;)
<Stormx2> john2k: Don't we all? =D
<Xperience> GUI's kick ass
<eps> burning_bronx I did think about that, though I came to the conclusion that since we are both on different pages this conversation wasn't going to go anywhere, and it hasn't
<can-o-worms> eps: don't you read slashdot? if you did you'd know linux isn't ready for the desktop
<john2k> You knoa what is head-scratching? Having to phone microsft to get a 40 digit reg number :-)
<Xperience> lol
<eps> (but I have 30 minutes to kill while I fix up ubuntus mistake by updating the kernel)
<psusi> Stonekeeper: when you boot up, choose the option to run memtest86 from the grub boot menu... it will test the memory for errors, and give some information about it
<eps> john2k gah had to do that for ten systems in the row the other day :|
<psusi> can-o-worms: is that trolling or are you attempting to be funny?
<the_mr_bong_show> should i be worried about hackers virus spyware addware
<can-o-worms> psusi: take your pick
<burning_bronx> love Microsoft - you pay them to ruin your system
<psusi> the_mr_bong_show: no
<john2k> not fun... I always leave it till the last muinute and the windows stops working lol
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<john2k> and thats with something I PAID for
<burning_bronx> yeah
<eps> burning_bronx I love my job, on the windows systems solutions are always hack fixes that hold until you do some thing else, while when working on unix systems (excluding AIX...what was IBM thinking...seriously) everything has a clear and simple (normally) solution that truely fixes the issue
<eps> none of this reboot and pray crap
<st3f> eps what is your job?
<burning_bronx> truth.
<eps> (which I will note worked very nicely on a black berry server the other day :P)
<Stormx2> eps: Thats because linux is transparent in every way.
<burning_bronx> and now with Vista coming out soon
<burning_bronx> the windows users will get a lot more graphical feel to what screws em up >.>
<eps> normally IT techsupport (tier 1 & 2 ...and 3 if we cbf waiting on the phone), though at the moment I'm acting IT manager (covering eight sites over two states - eg hell)
<gnomefreak>   vista will be out 2007
<InitMass> why can't i use synaptic for upgrades sometimes but only apt-get upgrade?
<Stormx2> Vista sucks >.<
<DRK13> Hi kids and dogs
<burning_bronx> DRK13, it's geeks and dogs
<Stormx2> For those without much ram, it will suck bit time
<burning_bronx> mind your tongue
<Stormx2> I hated XP. I use windows 98 and 2000 when I need to.
<st3f> i think he's right
<DRK13> lol  @ Vista.    2Gigs of ram to make it look like Linux
<Stormx2> haha
<Stormx2> Apparently it has a unix kernel
<john2k> lol
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, all demonstrations of Vista are on systems with AT LEAST 1gig
<burning_bronx> of ram
<eps> 2k/xp is a godsend in the business world...if you can't use linux/mac at least there is a semi working os that every one will install
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: I have 256 Im screwed
<Ng> this isn't a windows channel guys
<can-o-worms> Stormx2: vista will be cool.... XP needs some new icons
<Xperience> anyone know a good lil prog to resize a partition so i can install win98?
<eps> lol can-o-worms
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, dun tell me you wanted to use vista
<l0s3rk1d> Xperience: i use partition magic in windows
<eps> can-o-worms and any annoying semi transperant glass that makes it hard to read the window name :P
<burning_bronx> I don't theme my windows
<DRK13> I want to install WinMe!!!!!!!!!!!
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Not at all. if its anything like XP then no.
<burning_bronx> it sucks even with pretty bars
<psusi> eps: yea... we threw a party at my former job the day we dropped support for 95... heh
<Ng> Xperience: gparted should be fine for that
<Xperience> l0s3rk1d i dont ave windows installed
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: I had a copy of Windows 1
<john2k> Vista... a new ms o/s with new ms bugs :-)
<eps> psusi ;P
<psusi> Xperience: gparted
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, I only started using windows 3.1
<funkyHat> How can I make Qt apps look nicer in Gnome?
<burning_bronx> I still think windows 3.1 is the most stable ;)
<eps> burning_bronx then your memory is crap
<Xperience> Ng can i resize the hd with gparted while in linux or do i need to make a boot floppy or something
<burning_bronx> funkyHat, sudo apt-get install qutconfig
<eps> I had to fix a 3.1 box the other day
* psusi does not trust partition magic any further than he can throw it... seen it toast too many drives... and it is proprietary and costs money
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Haha damn right. Thats cause it was just pretty DOS
<can-o-worms> burning_bronx: win95 is damn fast
<eps> ...and by fix I mean ...I broke it more
<the_mr_bong_show> i need help deting up my email acounts on thunderbird
<DRK13> Vista is funny, talk about a memory hog
<Ng> Xperience: ah, yeah you probably don't want to do it while you're in linux
<burning_bronx> funkyHat, sudo apt-get install qutconfig
<the_mr_bong_show> seti ngup*
<eps> did you realise 3.1 had no driver support if you changed some thing on it!
<burning_bronx> then run qtconfig and edit the stuff
<psusi> Xperience: use the ubuntu livecd
<eps> kk bed time
<eps> later all
<gnomefreak> setting up and what mail accounts are you trying to set up?
<Stormx2> Linux is leaps and bounds better than anything microsoft can throw up.
<DRK13> bed? where do you live?
<Xperience> the ubuntu cd will let me resize and create a fat32 partition?
<Ng> Xperience: you could use the Live CD, or parted
<hans> netherlands
<Stormx2> hans: try #ubuntu-nl
<psusi> Xperience: yes...
<Wonkey> what kernal should i install that already has ppp surport ?
<Xperience> kk
<Wonkey> 2.6 ?
<psusi> Wonkey: the one ubuntu installs for you
<the_mr_bong_show> i need help seting up my email acounts on thunderbird like what my incoming sever and out and what do i use pop or imap
<burning_bronx> Wonkey, just get the latest 2.6.* for your distro?
<can-o-worms> Stormx2: better doesn't mean anything... it is a show of hands that counts... and look who is in the whitehouse
* Xperience is gone to the barn to look for his ubuntu cd
<hans> join ubuntu-nl
<funkyHat> burning_bronx, what repository is qutconfig in?
<adroc> has anyone installed nessus 3 on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> hans: /join #ubuntu-nl
<burning_bronx> funkyHat, it's qtconfig
<burning_bronx> I misspelled it
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show,  what accounts are they gmail,hotmail,bellsouth?
<burning_bronx> it's in the universe I think
<funkyHat> burning_bronx, that's not there either
<Wonkey> burning_bronx, i had errors installing the base system. now i have to pick my kernel and its not automatic
<the_mr_bong_show> hotmail and yahoo
<gnomefreak> hotmail and yahoo i think are both pop
<Stormx2> I think hotmail stopped their POP and SMTP services?
<burning_bronx> funkyHat, make sure you have universe enabled
<john2k> yahoo.com isnt pop
<john2k> yahoo.co.uk is
<the_mr_bong_show> ok then how do set up the sever stuff
<gnomefreak> and you would have to check with thier sites to find out if its pop.hotmail.com or not for incomming and outgoing i think would be smtp.hotmail.com
<adroc> has anyone installed nessus 3 on ubuntu?
<burning_bronx> then do sudo apt-get install qtconfig
<funkyHat> burning_bronx, yes I do, it's qt3-qtconfig ;)
<burning_bronx> is it?
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: What mail client are you using? Evolution?
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<burning_bronx> hmmm
<the_mr_bong_show> thunderbird
<burning_bronx> sorry for the misleading info then funkyHat
<Stormx2> the_mr_bong_show: Never used it. Just check the site for reference on how to set it up, it will give you all the information
<burning_bronx> the command is qtconfig tho
<the_mr_bong_show> ok thank you
<Stormx2> Im gonna go play gamecube. Cya later.
<funkyHat> burning_bronx, what I was after though was a qt engine that would use my GTK+2 theme :), althoug ha Clearlooks theme for Qt would do fine :)
<funkyHat> burning_bronx, don't worry about it :)
<adroc> has anyone installed nessus 3 on ubuntu?
<burning_bronx> funkyHat, I thought you just wanted to make your Qt apps look better in gnome
* burning_bronx scrolls up
<^rob^> what package provides sys/types.h?
<funkyHat> burning_bronx, yes, better would be good, but 'like my gnome apps' would be perfect :)
<zenlunatic> anyone know what "lg byte" stands for on laserjet 4000 n printers in ip settings?
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show, the way to find out servers would be at thier site meaning server for hotmail should say it in hotmails help part in setting up outlook/evo it is same server for all the thunderbird type mail clients
<burning_bronx> funkyHat, if you know what font and style ur gnome theme is using you can make it from qtconfig
<gnomefreak> i have my gmail on thunderbird thats it
<burning_bronx> just experiment
<gnomefreak> gmail=pop.gmail.com
<burning_bronx> I only have qtconfig cause of skype
<gnomefreak> :)
<the_mr_bong_show> ok thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<Lukian> i wonder if i can get X-tetris to work under ubuntu
<burning_bronx> Lukian, why not?
<gnomefreak> whos familier with shell scripting?
<tux> i cant login! it says cant write to home/tux/.ICE authority something....HELP!
<Lukian> burning_bronx: 'cause it's a win32 app? :p
<coNP> ^rob^, libc6-dev
<burning_bronx> Lukian, wine?
<burning_bronx> I use it for small games like that
<Lukian> hehe
<Lukian> neat
<adroc> has anyone installed nessus 3 on ubuntu?
<^rob^> coNP: thanks
<Lukian> i shall see :D
<burning_bronx> Lukian, there is a Tetris game in Ubuntu
<burning_bronx> why do you need X-tetris?
<Dr_Willis> get 'tong' its tetris-pong !
<tux> i cant login! it says cant write to home/tux/.ICE authority something....HELP me plz!
<Lukian> burning_bronx: because it's X-rated?
<burning_bronx> awwwww
<burning_bronx> that tetrix
<burning_bronx> now I remember
<burning_bronx> :P
<Lukian> ;)
<Lukian> i almost made 10,000 on it too
<Lukian> no idea what happens then :o
<burning_bronx> well if you're comfortable with wine you can go on and get it
<Lukian> yeah, downloading wine now
<Dr_Willis> X rated Tetris? :p
<burning`dinner> I have to go eat
<burning`dinner> be back soon
<Lukian> Dr_Willis: yeah, the pieces are people.
<burning`dinner> and you make sex poses
<Dr_Willis> Lukian, Cool!
<burning`dinner> a sweet memory from my childhood
<burning`dinner> :P
<burning`dinner> k
<tux> :(
<burning`dinner> dinner now
<Dr_Willis> googling now....
<burning`dinner> tux, check if you have write permissions for ~/.ICE
<burning`dinner> maybe u did someting to totally mess it >.>
<burning`dinner> k
<tux> burning`dinner: i dont think i have...what next?
<burning`dinner> away now
<burning`dinner> k just chmod ~/.ICE to 0777 and try loggin in again
<burning`dinner> sheesh
<burning`dinner> I can't have my dinner
<burning`dinner> it's chicken stew
<burning`dinner> away now
<tux> what should be default permissions for home config files?
<Dr_Willis> Lukian,  the x-tetris i found downlioad was named 'winrar.zip' - thats scary
<tux> burning`dinner: happy dinner:)
<Lukian> Dr_Willis: hehe, nice ;)
<Dr_Willis> Lukian,  Oh wait - that was a browser/winrar issue.. it then changed the name right after it downklioaded. :P
<burning`dinner> tux you should just drwxr-xr-x it
<burning`dinner> the home foldier
<Space> hi
<tux> burning`dinner: whats the number for that?
<burning`dinner> and give full read/right permissions to the god damn ICE
<tux> burning`dinner: should i use -R?
<Lukian> Dr_Willis:  ;)
<Lukian> let me know how it goes under wine (including sound) ? :D
<Lukian> "ooooooooh!"
<Lukian> "ahhhhhhhhhhhh!"
<Lukian> "eeeeeeeooooo!"
<Lukian> "neigh!"
<burning`dinner> tux, just try doing this to the home foldier and try giving full read/right permissions to the /.ICE
<burning`dinner> check if you can login
* burning`dinner rushing for that chicken stew
<burning`dinner> bbl
<kenswanson> have realplayer10gold.bin, will the apt-get install it?
<bluefoxicy> dapper froze.
<the_mr_bong_show> i checked hotmail and thay dont have anything in there about how to set up outlook
<Lukian> kenswanson: make it executable and run it (from terminal) .
<kenswanson> to make it executable to you just rename it? sorry, new
<trappist> kenswanson: chmod +x filename
<psycose> kenswanson $ man chmod
<kenswanson> ty
<the_mr_bong_show> Access your e-mail account from Microsoft Outlook Express
<the_mr_bong_show> To protect our users from the increasing amount of unsolicited junk e-mail and spam sent from MSN Hotmail accounts through Outlook and Outlook Express, we have reluctantly had to restrict the new use of Outlook and Outlook Express to subscribers.
<Di42lo> hello
<Di42lo> how do i restart X here ?
<the_mr_bong_show> hello
<Di42lo> `killall X` doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Lukian,  Ok - thats going in the wifes 'Start up Folder' on her XP box. :P
<Stormx2> Ctrl + Alt + backspace
<johnl> the_mr_bong_show, haha
<Di42lo> and how do i start it again ?
<Lukian> Dr_Willis: hehehehhehe
<Lukian> she'll like it? ;)
<ivanjmg> hi people
<trappist> Di42lo: it'll restart itself
<Di42lo> thx
<funkyHat> Di42lo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, or quick and dirty: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Stormx2> Di42lo: That restarts it
<Di42lo> ok
<Wonkey> my kernel had problems installing. what would the the problem?
<viktor> someone got to know how to watch movies in ubuntu ??
<Stormx2> Di42lo: Ctrl + Alt + backspace
<funkyHat> Di42lo, both of those will restart, if you want to stop, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Wonkey> it said there was a log, but i don't nkow what editing program the 'ash' shell has on the install
<Denstark> Isn't it /etc/init.d/xdm? or does gdm have its own service in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Lukian,  :P perhaps she will get some ideas.
<Denstark> Ah, why yes it is gdm.. hrm.
<Denstark> =)
<psusi> Denstark: gdm is the desktop manager
<Lukian> Dr_Willis: excellent ;)
<Denstark> Yes, I know.
<funkyHat> Denstark, yes, gdm or kdm in ubuntu ;)
<Denstark> I used to use Gentoo. In xorg.conf you would have to define DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" (For example)
<Denstark> and then start/stop xdm
<Denstark> Actually, I Still use Gentoo, only for server though
<Eleaf> hi
<Eleaf> hi BenC
<Eleaf> lol
<freelove> why is gnome so slow? some things take ages to open up!
<Eleaf> freelove, what are you computer stats?
<the_mr_bong_show> whats a png
<BenC> hello
<funkyHat> Denstark, Gentoo is nice for some things :P
<Eleaf> It's a image format
<Denstark> the_mr_bong_show, its a image file format
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<Denstark> Kind of like Gif, JPG, BMP, etc.
<deltron> gentoo is good for crashing ;)
<freelove> Eleaf: intel celeron, 256mb ram....pclinuxos is more snappier even in live mode.
<Eleaf> it has transperancy and is fairly good quality
<Eleaf> freelove, I see, how long is it taking for some things?
<Wonkey> my new install of ubuntu has had problems installing the kernel from a brand new download iso. what could be the problem ?
<funkyHat> deltron, hahaha, never had trouble with that... apart from the time my mate pulled the plug on the recording box in the studio...
<funkyHat> While Ardour was running no less
<burning`dinner> k back
<freelove> Eleaf: things like destop prefs, sometimes synaptic, mostly config things..
<Eleaf> freelove, hours?
<freelove> Eleaf: lol....no
<deltron> last time I did an emerge on gentoo (was several years ago granted), it decided it would also like to remove /etc
<freelove> close to 30secs.or more....dunno exactly...
<burning_bronx> damn I really need to put on them gloves but then I won't be able to type
<Denstark> Get a space heater, BurgerMann
<Denstark> err
<deltron> lol
<Denstark> burning_bronx*
<Denstark> DAMN U TAB COMPLETION.
<burning_bronx> Denstark, I have
<Eleaf> freelove, when you move your mouse around, does it sometimes skip?
<Denstark> =)
<burning_bronx> but it's still cold
<burning_bronx> Denstark, try using 3 letters for tab complete
<Denstark> yeah, I'm going to have to.
<funkyHat> deltron, wow, ouch
<Denstark> By the way, the stuff I was typing elrier wasn't me. It was a friend who thought he would be funny.
<Printer> Morning all.
<Denstark> Don't want you to be mad at me forever.
<burning_bronx> Denstark, did you type?
<Denstark> No, he did
<Denstark> But it came out on my name lawl.
<burning_bronx> I meant what did you type?
<Stormx2> Woop just installed FF 1.5
<Denstark> Oh.
<Stormx2> and it worked this time
<Stormx2> heh
<Printer> Does anyone have gnomebaker running in dapper?  All I get is *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x081cefa8 ***
<Denstark> Nothing ;-)
<trappist> Printer: dapper is unstable and unsupported
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Denstark> wow
<Eleaf> dpper dapper dapper
<Denstark> mt.
<freelove> Eleaf: when things get too slow.then only...
<freelove> gnomebaker should be replaced with k3b:)
<gnomefreak> !/bin/sh =bash right?
<ubotu> gnomefreak: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<burning_bronx> Printer, I think gnomebaker is kinda broken
<trappist> gnomefreak: not exactly
<Denstark> /bin/bash = bash
<Denstark> /bin/sh is a basic shell, I think
<gnomefreak> im using gnome term is that good or bad?
<cmatheson> gnomefreak: yes you're right.  sh is just bash on most linux systems
<Denstark> Gnome term is fine, why not?
<trappist> sh is a symlink to bash and causes bash to run with backward compatibility with sh
<gnomefreak> its  not working :(
<tonyyarusso> How can I pass a text file that is a list of servers to a program where servers are part of the argument?  It's netselect, the usage is "sudo netselect server1 server2 server3", and I want to make it do a lot of servers at once without retyping the whole list.
<gnomefreak> i posted it in forum and one guy said it works for him :(
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, it could be working for him
<burning_bronx> but it's generally broken ;P
<trappist> gnomefreak: "not working" is a poor description of the problem
<burning_bronx> I get the invalid pointer error too
<burning_bronx> maybe I should debuf this >.>
<burning_bronx> *debuf
<burning_bronx> *debug
<tonyyarusso> I'd also like to know why netselect-apt thinks I am behind a firewall that's blocking traceroute, when to my knowledge I don't currently have a firewall installed.
<burning_bronx> damn typing
<Ng> tonyyarusso: from memory this might do the trick: cat /path/to/some/list.txt | xargs sudo netselect
<HighHopes> Folks, which is the package I must install to recompile kernel?
<tonyyarusso> Ng: What's xargs do?
<the_mr_bong_show> what folder is the defult for wallpapes
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: you coulod do something like 'for i in `cat foo.txt` ; do sudo netselect $i ; done'\
<Ng> tonyyarusso: it takes a vertical list and makes it horizontal - run "cat servers.txt | xargs echo" and you'll see
<cmatheson> the_mr_bong_show: there isn't one, you just import them w/ the gnome-background dialog
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, I don't understand that one at all.
<[A] ndy80> how can I change the default font for KDE applications in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> here is the link has everything http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=395664
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Ah.  That might do it.  Let's see...
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: it works. read the bash man page or something if you don't understand the syntax
<gnomefreak> it worked using ./logins but the book says to use "logins" and thats it
<Xenguy> Hi - if I'm buying a new box, does it matter whether it comes with ATI or Nvidia (i.e. is one better supported in Ubuntu than the other?) ?
<tonyyarusso> Ng: That seems to be working I think.
<Ng> Xenguy: at this stage nvidia is better supported
<Denstark> <3 Nvidia
<cmatheson> Xenguy: i've heard that ati support sucks (but that's just what i haer).  the lame binary drivers for nvidia have always worked very well for me though
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, Ng's idea seems to be working, so I'll write down yours for another day when I understand more.
<Denstark> I don't buy ATI Cards cause their support for linux is the suxx..
* gnomefreak brb 
<Xenguy> Ng cmatheson Denstark  thanks
<Denstark> No problem
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: yeah, xargs is probably a more elegant approach
<Denstark> Get dual 7800GTX's
<Denstark> =D
<Eleaf> what's bad with ati and ubuntu?
<Xenguy> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<tonyyarusso> Eleaf, I've heard of people having trouble with drivers, but apparently not always, since I have ATI and it's fine.
<cmatheson> Eleaf: not necessarily a problem w/ ati and ubuntu as far as i know... it's more of like a problem w/ ati and linux in general (lousy driver support and what not)
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i change the login screen
<Eleaf> cmatheson, tonyyarusso ok, because I just got an ati card, and I'm hoping it will work alright.. = p
<dave> Hi, is there somthing like make.conf in ubuntu
<Ng> no
<tonyyarusso> Ng or cmatheson: Any thoughts on the firewall thing?
<Ng> tonyyarusso: no, but you could try traceroute -I
<Armagguedes> hello
<Denstark> hi
<tonyyarusso> Ng: That would do it.  Command not found.
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: i'm not sure what firewall thing you're talking about
<trappist> me neither
<Ng> tonyyarusso: apt-get install traceroute :)
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: sudo aptitude install traceroute
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, It was mentioned at the top; another program was confused and suggested it might be a firewall issue.
<Ng> tonyyarusso: or mtr is installed by default
<Armagguedes> i've just dl'ed OOo2.0.1 in a tar-gz format, and used alien to turn those RPMs to DEBs.
<Armagguedes> what do i need to do to install OOo now?
<tonyyarusso> Ng: mtr being?
<Ng> matt's traceroute
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Ah.
<Lukian> Armagguedes: dpkg -i filename
<gnomefreak> ok im thinking i got answer i was looking for i hope
<burning_bronx> I is back
<Lukian> hey burning
<Lukian> i'm off to bed when this dl is done
<Lukian> that's ~1min
<burning_bronx> what you dlin?
<Lukian> wine :p
<burning_bronx> lol
<burning_bronx> you know how to operate wine?
<Lukian> i'll figure it out :)
<gnomefreak> good luck ;)
<burning_bronx> good boy ;) read the manual and it'll be fine ;)
<burning_bronx> that's how I learned :P
* gnomefreak never tried it but heard it wasnt the easiest app to use
<Lukian> fuck the manual! :D
<Lukian> trial and error ftw
<Lukian> :D
<Lukian> hehe
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> man > world
<Lukian> world would include man
<Lukian> so man > man?
<khermans> 8===D ~`~``~~  ( . ) ( . )
<burning_bronx> hmm
<burning_bronx> world >= man
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> oops
<Lukian> ni ni all
<burning_bronx> I meant man >= world
<burning_bronx> my bad
<burning_bronx> night
<thesaltydog> while upgradibg to dapper, it tries to remove xmkmf, together with a lot of stuff..
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, it also wants to remove hotplug >.>
<burning_bronx> cause it's OBSOLETE
<thesaltydog> also
<lnostdal> hello, when apt-get is about to upgrade stuff, is it possible to get more info about changes between versions of packages?
<thesaltydog> but if I go ahead, I will get a lot of unment dependencies..
<Denstark> hi
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, you're doing dist-upgrade right?
<thesaltydog> yep
<burning_bronx> there should be no problem
<thesaltydog> now I'm stuck.
* burning_bronx shrugs
<Nastydog> Hi
<thaytan> g'day
<Nastydog> i need to configurate my internet
<Nastydog> how i do
<ninja> Having slight difficulties here.. I burned ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso to a disc with "burn image" in nero, but it's not bootable. What am I doing wrong?
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, dapper doesn't use xmkmf currently >.>
<lnostdal> Nastydog, in the menu  System -> Administration -> Networking
<burning_bronx> cause it's using Xorg 7
<thesaltydog> now I'm upgrading. I will tell you were it stops..
<burning_bronx> I doubt there would be any problems
<burning_bronx> :)
<mp3guy> is there a way to get video thumbnail previews in nautilus?
<Nastydog> and
<burning_bronx> mp3guy, you get a frame from the video as thumbnail
<freelove> i have a nice objective question to ask.........can i ask?? plz?
<burning_bronx> isn't that what you need?
<mp3guy> burning_bronx, how do i do that?
<k0p> I have a webcam that use the spca5xx drivers, btw system freeze when cam is activate. Do you know if exists solution in the breezy?
<lnostdal> mp3guy, Edit -> Preferences .. then check under the tab Preview
<burning_bronx> mp3guy, it's in by default o_O;
<asdc> anyone know what to do when you get a grub error 17 after doing a fresh install of ubuntu?
<burning_bronx> tam
<ofer0> asdc, reinstall grub?
<burning_bronx> wrong window
<freelove> whats the best distro after ubuntu (and all its derivatives)??
<asdc> how would i do that?
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, errors were encountered while processing locales_2.3.7-1_all.deb and all the language-pack-gnome
<greenpenguin13> distrowatch
<burning_bronx> freelove, depends on what you want as a distro
<ninja2> Having slight difficulties here.. I burned ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso to a disc with "burn image" in nero, but it's not bootable. What am I doing wrong?
<ofer0> freelove, there is no such thing as "best distro". there is the most suitable distro, and this is all about your personal choices
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog >.>
<burning_bronx> just finish the upgrade
<thesaltydog> it stops there..
<burning_bronx> it ends or it breaks?
<thesaltydog> breaks.
<burning_bronx> hmmm that shouldn't be the case o_O;
<freelove> ofer0: hmmm....well said:)
<ofer0> ninja2, check md5sum for the disc
<ofer0> ninja2, and the iso image
<asdc> so how would i reinstall grub without going through the entire ubuntu installation again?
<thesaltydog> if I do apt-get -f install, it will re-install xmkmf...
<Dr_Willis> ninja2,  also check the disk with windows.. see what files are on it.
<ofer0> asdc, you have a livecd of something ?
<ofer0> thesaltydog, no, it won't. why would it?
<Lemon-> asdc: u mean u cant go into ubuntu right?
<thesaltydog> don't know. They are 30 minutes that I am cycling thru this.
<asdc> i have an iso burned from the website if that answers your question
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, the version of Xorg that dapper uses doesn't need xmkmf
<Lemon-> asdc: no why do u want to reinstall grub?
<burning_bronx> he gets an error 17
<ofer0> Lemon-, he got grub error 17 on his first ubuntu boot
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, ok. I believe you. But anyway I'm stuck. No breezy and no dapper.
<asdc> im getting "error 17" when the installation reboots
<Lemon-> huh?
<Lemon-> what is erro17..
<Lemon-> hmm
<asdc> when grub tries to boot
<gnomefreak> i always reinstalled ubuntu when i got that error
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, have you backed up your files?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  harsh :p
<asdc> i installed 3 times
<Lemon-> did usearch on
<Lemon-> google?
<gnomefreak> asdc,  what other distros are on that pc?
<thesaltydog> My files are in the /home partition. :-)
<gnomefreak> "os's"
<Lemon-> asdc, try search on google
<asdc> non i reformatted the entire hard drive
<asdc> none*
<LiGhTeR> hi all can someone help me with the command that makes it possible to watch movies in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> asdc,  are you planning on putting another one one?
<gnomefreak> on*
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  xine, mplayer, vlc, and you wiill need to install the W32Codecs most likely
<Lemon-> asdc, 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<asdc> should i dual boot it with windows?
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  or are you refrering to DVD movies. :P
<Lemon-> is that the error u are getting?
<LiGhTeR> no
<asdc> yeah lemon
<LiGhTeR> i want to install w32codec
<gnomefreak> yes error 17
<Lemon-> asdc, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<Lemon-> try reading that
<asdc> ok
<Stormx2> is KDE GTK2.0?
<funkyHat> asdc, when you were installing ubuntu, did you move the 'boot flag' from your windows partition to one of your linux partitions?
<Stormx2> or GTK2 i should say
<funkyHat> asdc, when you were at the partitioner stage
<Eleaf> Stormx2, KDE is QT3/4
<cmatheson> Stormx2: no, it's qt
<Lemon-> Stormx2, GTK for gnome
<Eleaf> qt's fun
<Lemon-> Stormx2, QT for KDE
<ga^vu> beginners question...again
<ofer0> Stormx2, but of course, you can run GTK applications on KDE if you have the library installed.
<burning_bronx> I dislike Qt
<ga^vu> i've installed dchub...Where is it??
<ofer0> Stormx2, ( and qt apps on gnome, of course... )
<burning_bronx> and you can use Qt on Gnome if you have libqt
<Stormx2> Right
<Lemon-> ga^vu, type whereis dchub
<Lemon-> on the console
<Lemon-> :P
<Stormx2> Cause Im sick of the chunky look of gnome. 1280x960 GNOME feels like 600x600 windows
<ga^vu> ok..thanks...told ya i was a beginner :P
<gnomefreak> ga^vu,  try typing dchub at console to run it
<ofer0> Stormx2, use blackbox. it's much cleaner
<Dr_Willis> chunky ?
<vir> kubuntu = kde ( qt3/4)
<Lemon-> Stormx2, then try KDE
<burning_bronx> bah
<Stormx2> Lemon-: i am
<vir> ubuntu = gnome ( gtk )
<Stormx2> ofer0: Blackbox, hmm, ok
<Lemon-> Stormx2, or maybe Enlightenment
<burning_bronx> the boxes are hard to customize
<jc-denton> try 17
<Mabus06> What's a good file destroyer for ubuntu?
<jc-denton> it's leet
<jc-denton> s/17/e17
<burning_bronx> as they don't come with a desktop environment
<Lemon-> its just for cool looking
<Lemon-> :P
<Dr_Willis> jc-denton,  and often runs for more then 10 min at a time now befor crashing!
<gnomefreak> Mabus06,  hire me im good at screwing up files :)
<vir> i personaly like gnome its good to customize
<jc-denton> hehe
<Lemon-> Mabus06, what do u mean?
<sunshine82> hi i need help with ogg2mp3 i cant get it to work i dont know what im doin wrong any one that know abuout ogg2 mp3 please hjej[
<ofer0> Stormx2, You should try some other WM and SM... Try fluxbox, XFCE, enlightenment, blackbox... see what's around you
<jc-denton> Dr_Willis: i just wanted to participate at the flamewar
<Dr_Willis> 'wmii' :P
<Mabus06> Lemon-, deleting a file isn't really deleting it.
<ofer0> sunshine82, hey :)
<ofer0> sunshine82, you want to ogg -> mp3 ?
<Dr_Willis> jc-denton,  'matchbox' !
<vir> Stormx2,  you could try xbuntu
<Lemon-> Mabus06, oh
<Lemon-> Mabus06, :P
<Mabus06> It's still there. For instance, when I messed up my mp3 player, I could hear parts of songs from a long time ago.
<Lemon-> vir, what is xbuntu?
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, Xfce (xubuntu) is nice - it comes with the xfwm4
<ofer0> Mabus06, everybody uses "shred".
<Stormx2> ofer0: Tried fluxbox >.<
<vir> xubuntu is xfce
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: XFCE is nice but feels like gnome
<Lemon-> vir, is there such thing? :P
<jc-denton> fluxbox
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, you want someting not even close to gnome?
<burning_bronx> fluxbox.
<ofer0> Mabus06, man shred for more details..
<Dr_Willis> the anti-gnome!
<burning_bronx> or openbox/e17
<Lemon-> Stormx2, use "X" ^-^
<Lemon-> =3=3=3
* Lemon- runs
<blanky> gnome is cool, but it gets boring on ubuntu since it's all gnome
<burning_bronx> X >= all
<blanky> lol yeah
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Tried fluxbox >.< I don't understand it really though...
<vir> e16 is better than e17 atm
<Dr_Willis> Dull and  useable! bah!
<blanky> i liked how enlightenment was used in cs.edu.slax
<sunshine82> offer0 yes i was told to download ogg2mp3 off sourceforge which i did
<ofer0> Stormx2, All the light WMs and SMs needs a h-u-g-e configuration before you can use it
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, thats maybe cause it doesn't have a desktop environement
<sunshine82> ofer0 do u know a better way
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: I figured that much.
<Dr_Willis> Huge? nah.. just need to run xterms
<burning_bronx> u see now a desktop environement is something like gnome, and a wm is something like metacity
<Dr_Willis> and learn the shell like a real man
<ofer0> sunshine82, give me 2 minutes to think about it
<burning_bronx> u can change just the wm for gnome
<sunshine82> ofer0 to change ogg to mp3
<blanky> i wished i could get my englithenment to look like this slax' cs.edu.slax
<burning_bronx> I use xfwm4 on gnome
<blanky> http://charybde.homeunix.org/~schmitz/slax-csedu/
<vir> desktop manager = xfce, gnome and kde
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Ah cool. What advantage does that bring?
<Lemon-> and Enlightenment
<burning_bronx> faster window management?
<burning_bronx> differnet window styles?
<burning_bronx> yes to both
<vir> window manager = window maker, e16, e17, meta ciity, fluxbox... openbox
<gnomefreak> why is this so freaking hard :(
<freelove> the one thing i hate in gnome are incomplete iconsets!
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, what's hard?
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  that shouldent be too hard.
<blanky> really?
<burning_bronx> I use the OSX iconset - it owns.
<lnostdal> the freakin gnome
<vir> gnomefreak,  whats hard?
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: OK. I have xfce and I have gnome, how do I make the xfce wm my wm in gnome?
<blanky> who likes kde over gnome here
<ofer0> sunshine82, okay. you here?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to mix and match
<burning_bronx> first of all the xfce wm is xfwm4
<lnostdal> i haven't used kde in years .. but i like using k3b, which is an kde-app. ..
<gnomefreak> im still trying to get that script to run just by typing logins in terminal but i have to have a "." in the path and hell i dont know how to do that and he asked me if i had a file in home/dir. named .bash_profile and i dont :(
<burning_bronx> you first need to install it
<Stormx2> I just want a space I can work in really... gnome just hogs it all up with GUI
<ofer0> sunshine82, you do it like this: "oggdec file.ogg newfile.wav; lame newfile.wav"
<Lemon-> lnostdal, i hope gnome develpers make some apps like K3b and amarok in gnome..
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  then changeing the gnome window manager wont change that.
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, then changing the wm wouldn't change much
<tiglionabbit> Stormx2: why don't you remove the panels then?
<Lemon-> lnostdal, i install KDE libs for those two apps
<burning_bronx> it would improve performance
<burning_bronx> nevertheless
<Lemon-> lnostdal, wasting of spaces.. :P
<mifritscher> hi
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2,  try somthning hard core like 'wmii' :P or "ratposion" or learn the various XYZbox's
<Stormx2> Hmm
<mifritscher> why does ubuntu create the /dev-tree in a tmfpfs?
<Dr_Willis> or remove the gnome panels you dont use. :P
<lnostdal> Lemon-, sure .. they should cooperate more .. and use more common libraries for IPC and other stuff too .. that'b be great :)
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, what "exactly" do you want?
<lnostdal> Lemon-, i mean KDE and Gnome
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: I want my screen to look like a usuable workable programming space but not ugly >.<
<lnostdal> Lemon-, that way it wouldn't matter as much i think
<LiGhTeR> Dr_Willis no im not refering to DVD :P =) i mean that when i write : sudo apt-get install w32codecs  it says that it can't find the package
<LiGhTeR> and how do i do now =)
<Lemon-> lnostdal, yeah. true.. :P
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  type !w32codecs and see what the bot says
<vir> Stormx2, check out e17
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, tell me what is preventing your desktop from being like that?
<LiGhTeR> k
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  you need to add the right repos to get it
<burning_bronx> in your opinion
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: GNOME is chunky
<funkyHat> lnostdal, and they should both scrap their sound daemon
* Lemon- wonders when is the day that gnome will never need KDE libs..
* Dr_Willis still has no idea what 'chunky' means.
<Mabus06> thanks, ofer0
<burning_bronx> chunky as in?
<funkyHat> cos esd and arts both suck sack
<Stormx2> Like
<gnomefreak> heavy
<gnomefreak> not lightweight
* Lemon- agrees with Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  also vague terms. :P
<gnomefreak> im thinking thats what Stormx2  meant
<LiGhTeR> event not found
<Dr_Willis> lol
<LiGhTeR> Dr_Willis Event not found
<Lemon-> :P
<LiGhTeR> is all it says
<Stormx2> >.< kinda differcult. But 1280x960 gnome feels like 800x600 windows, if you see what I mean (I bet you dont >.<)
<freelove> wow in both channels we are having desktop manager wars:D
<gnomefreak> lightweight try fluxbox or blackbox
<ofer0> Mabus06, you are very welcome!
<freelove> kde is better ;D
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  try !w32codec   - or heck.. just go to the ubuntu wiki and search for w32codec :P
<Lemon-> Stormx2, because of two panels u mean?
<gnomefreak> there are so many to choose from
<burning_bronx> freelove, kde is bloated
<burning_bronx> and heavy
<Lemon-> ubunto
<vir> kde crashes.... like windows
<tiglionabbit> Stormx2: you don't make any sense.  If you don't like it, change it.  (btw, if you wanna see "windows", try icewm!  =P)
<LiGhTeR> i done that but it still won't work :S
<blanky> vir, YEAH!
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, wget http://ilunix.org/myfiles/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Lemon-> ubotu, tell LiGhTeR about w32codec
<blanky> vir, at least on ubuntu, that's the only place i've witnessed it in
<vir> Stormx2,  http://sneakymustard.com/images/e17-dfly.png have a look at that
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Although I do have two panels, I auto-hide one, and the other is only 24 pixels high
<freelove> burning_bronx: for many its rock-solid
<Dr_Willis> so 2 panels are taking up like 3% of the screen...
<vir> Stormx2,  thats e17
<Lemon-> Stormx2, i use gnome in resolution 1024X768
<Lemon-> Stormx2, and i do work fine
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, after you download it, "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" will get it installed. enjoy
<LiGhTeR> thank you :D
<Stormx2> vir: it looks pretty nice actually. i'll look into that.
<burning_bronx> freelove, being solid doesn't make it less bloated & heavy
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, you're welcome
<vir> Stormx2,  its only still getting worked on but it is usable
<Lemon-> -list
<Dr_Willis> Solid = my 1968 Dodge.
<Lemon-> ubotu, list
<ubotu> somebody said list was you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<odat> quick question
<Lemon-> ubotu, version
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Lemon-
<odat> how do i check what kind of graphics card i have?
<Lemon-> ubotu, source
<ubotu> it has been said that source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<vir> Stormx2,  if you check the forums you'll find a how to... installl it
<trappist> odat: lspci
<Lemon-> ubotu, supybot
<ubotu> Lemon-: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<LiGhTeR> but will it fix that thing about ubuntu is locked for some legal stuff :S
<Lemon-> ubotu, -help
<ubotu> Lemon-: Are you smoking crack?
<trappist> Lemon-: feel free to play with the bot in pmsg
<gnomefreak> ha ha i do have a bash_profile  file :)
<Lemon-> trappist, what is ubotu's version ?
<trappist> I have no idea
<freelove> burning_bronx: but u will agree that its more powerful & feature-filled..than gnome:)
* vir hopes they get rid of the colour sceme for ubuntu 
<Dr_Willis> I like brown! :p
<blanky> there should b a program/script that automates the process of installing a tar.gz
<freelove> i hope too....
<Lemon-> I hate the ubuntu theme
<Lemon-> it sucks
<Lemon-> :P
<freelove> blanky: in kde u'll find such an app:)
<blanky> extracts it to a temporary directory, runs configure, make, amke install
<Dr_Willis> blanky,   and automate makeing the user read the install docs also!
<trappist> blanky: not all tarballs install the same way
<Lemon-> and i found out that dapper has the same theme!!!
<blanky> Dr_Willis, lol
<Lemon-> DAMN!
<Lemon-> :P
<blanky> trappist, oh, yeah i guess
<vir> i prefer white i like it to be clean and user friendly more like mac os
<Dr_Willis> and automate the user ranting in the irc channels about messing stuff up!
<freelove> yeah...the stupid brown theme.when will they make it blue or white?
<Lemon-> vir, same here
<Dr_Willis> I want a Hot-Pink theme!
<blanky> brb buddies, dont leave me
<LiGhTeR> it still won't work :(:(
<The_Isle_of_Mark> man, I just blew up my sudoers file...is there an easy way to fix that in ubuntu?
<Lemon-> freelove, i tried dapper flight cd 2 and the theme was same !
<freelove> nooooooooooooo!
<Dr_Willis> The_Isle_of_Mark,  blew up?
<Lemon-> yes i know what u mean
<Lemon-> .........
<LiGhTeR> but im pretty sure about it is some wierd stuff about "if it is legal in your country"
<vir> i'd like to see the ubuntu desktop image polished off....
<Lemon-> i really hate that brown color
<Lemon-> :(
<freelove> BUT.........mark says the theme will change to blue soon:)
<LiGhTeR> you have to lock up something
<Lemon-> freelove, u sure?
<labandus> ofer0,
<Stormx2> So, what is new in Dapper?
<ofer0> labandus, ?
<LiGhTeR> and i cant remember the command i used on my desktop :(:(
<labandus> ofer0,  are you still online??
<tiglionabbit> Stormx2: have you tried changing your themes and such, and downloading more from gnome-look.org?
<Lemon-> Stormx2, new kernel new programs :P
<sunshine82> ofer0 i need to chane ogg to mp3 not wav
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dr_Willis, I use vi for my editor (say what you sih I love it) so I exported the editor from nano to vi for a visudo and some how it didnt work so I cant sudo now :(
<freelove> Lemon-: ya i read in an interview of mark...
<vir> the logo.... followed by ubuntu... spelt in different colours...with scan lines
<labandus> i wanted you to send me this thing
<Lemon-> freelove, hope they really change :P
<ofer0> sunshine82, that's why I gave you the "lame" command. apt-get install lame
<labandus> ofer0, i wanted you to send me this thing
<Lemon-> freelove, i dont like brown... seriously
<Eleaf> LAME
<ofer0> labandus, okay, wait a second please
<Lemon-> LAME!
<LiGhTeR> Dr_willis any idee ??
<freelove> ok temme fast.....whats ur fav gnome iconset & window border theme?
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Ooh cool, what new programs?
<Lemon-> ubotu, tell sunshine82 about lame
<labandus> ofer0, ok
<Dr_Willis> The_Isle_of_Mark,  theres some example sudoers files on the forums -  rescue mode/live cd.. and fix it. :()
* vir likes the theme milk....
<Lemon-> Stormx2, firstly....
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  no clue what you are even doing now. :P
<Lemon-> Stormx2, FIREFOX 1.5!!
<ofer0> sunshine82, lame is for MP3 encoding, but first you need a WAV file.. you understand?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dr_Willis, only way?
<Lemon-> YAY~
<vir> milk always looks good
<vir> :)
<freelove> i like dropline neu:)
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Already got >.<
<ofer0> sunshine82, install it, then run it on the wav file
<Lemon-> Stormx2, and NEW kernel
<Lemon-> which is more faster
<Dr_Willis> The_Isle_of_Mark,  if you  messed it  up - ya gotta fix it. :P
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Yay
<Lemon-> Stormx2, new nautils !
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Nautils?
<Lemon-> Stormx2, which has search options ~_~
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dr_Willis, yep, ok thanks...I was wondering if there was an easy way
<Lemon-> Stormx2, the file management program
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Is that a build of nautilus or a typo?
<Lemon-> + _+)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> seeya
<Dr_Willis> The_Isle_of_Mark,  its fairly easy. :P the file is like 2  lines.. rest is comments.
<Lemon-> Stormx2, typo -_-
<Lemon-> sorry -0-
<vir> neowin.net  has some lovely desktops
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis i don't think it is about codecs it is about something that are illegal in some states and legal in others don't know how to explain it better
<Stormx2> Lemon-: haha ok. Sweet, new nautilus will be great
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, what's the problem? you installed what i have gave you?
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  no clue what you are even talking about.
<Stormx2> Lemon-: I never finished my plugin to open a directory as root >.<
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 yes i did
<nico551> i need a hand with some networking in ubuntu, im a bit stuck, im trying to access a ms network through samba and i get this message when i want to browse network groups....(se further-->) ..NICO is my own pc, which is a bit wired since im not trying to connect to it, but the network groups. what is more wired is that my pass for my own pc doesnt work?! -- http://peecee.dk/?id=23418&noresize=yes (screenshot)
<mititelu> hello, how can i make a swap partition and get ubuntu to use it after it has been installed, also... can i change FAT or NTFS partition to ext3 directly (with the data unchanged on the partition?)
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Opening nautilus from nautilus is just damned confusing!!
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 but it didn't hel anything
<Lemon-> Stormx2, hahah :P
<Lemon-> Stormx2, try ur best  ^^
<Stormx2> Lemon-: it freaks out. it sends the right command but fails anyway
<Stormx2> >.<
<Lemon-> I really liked dapper
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Lemon-> but
<Lemon-> one thing...
<Lemon-> THEME!!
<Lemon-> ..
<Lemon-> that is the only prob
<Stormx2> Whats wrong with it?
<ga^vu> if i've installed opendc...how do I use it?...cause...heeelp
<Lemon-> otherwise its a fine DE
<Lemon-> fine DIST
<Dr_Willis> gee takes 10 sec to change themes.. :p
<mititelu> hello, how can i make a swap partition and get ubuntu to use it after it has been installed, also... can i change FAT or NTFS partition to ext3 directly (with the data unchanged on the partition?)
<Dr_Willis> mititelu,  may be easier to make a swap file.
<Lemon-> gnome-arts is always there for you to change themes!
* Lemon- runs
<mititelu> how?
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 im trying to look on a movie but i only get the sound :(:( i had the same prob on my desktop but i used a command from a site and it worked it was somwthing about some movies ain't allowed to be played in some states but in other states and ubuntu is locked and it was just to unlock it
<Dr_Willis> mititelu,  a little googling will show ya exacrtly how to do it.
<mititelu> ok, thanks
<ofer0> mititelu, 1. create a partition using 'cfdisk', then 'mkswap' ans 'swapon' on it. 2. don't do it - it is risky.
<Dr_Willis> mititelu,  about 3 commands ya type.
<frankzxgfj> hwy
<frankzxgfj> hey
<burning_bronx> that's what I get for not reading carefully the update package list
<Dr_Willis> mititelu,  as fior the fat data... ewww...  not sure tahts doable.
<mititelu> ofer0 why not do it? :-)
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, You know which codec the movie uses ?
<burning_bronx> flash memory doesn't automount
<burning_bronx> "usb disk" doesn't automount
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  run the movie and player from the shell and watch the messages.
<ofer0> mititelu, It can damage your data. You can do it through a windows app, like Partition Magic, but I don't know if that will work.
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 actually no
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, Can you give me it's filename ?
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis there is no message it is just the sound from the movie
<mititelu> ok, thanks a lot, i'll just copy somewhere else, partition and copy back
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 video4
<mititelu> thanks for the help!
<sunshine82> ofer0 this is what u givin me oggdec file.ogg newfile.wav lame newfile.wav but i dont understand
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, and please give me the output of "file movie", while movie=your movie filename
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 .avi
<frankzxgfj> is there any reposetory that also serves non-oss software, i am looking for skype...
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,   every video player ive tried spits out dozens of messages on the command line..  :P
<ofer0> sunshine82, yeah. those are 2 different commands. the first one creates a wav file, and the other command replaces your wav file with the MP3 file. Understood ?
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis well it aint spitting out a thing :S:S or it might just be me who is a total noob =)
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  you are runnign it from the command line? or just double clicking....
<ofer0> sunny256, 1. oggdec file.ogg file.wav. 2. lame file.wav
<ofer0> sunshine82, , 1. oggdec file.ogg file.wav. 2. lame file.wav
<LiGhTeR> im double clicking =)
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  and i said several times.. :P from the 'terminal/command line/shell' :P
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  time to learn the shell funamentals!
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis well as i said im a total noob still trying to learn linux =)
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  you did use the shell and insalled that w32codec package?
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis yes i did and it worked fine
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  then find your video file and use a command like...
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis but it still don't work :(:(
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,    xine filetoplay.avi
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis okeje
<Dr_Willis> or whatever player youi are using.
<Dr_Willis> its thtat simple. :P
<LiGhTeR> i try it
<gnomefreak> when i change  my bash_profile file do i need to run anything like update-bash_profile or something?
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  it will most likely spit out what codec's it sees in the file and trying to use.
<ofer0> labandus,
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  its read only on new logins
<gnomefreak> i used gedit
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  the .bash_profile is ran ONLY by 'login' shells.  .bashrc is read by all new shells.
<burning_bronx> why the fawk this isn't working
<ofer0> cya everybody
<ofer0> LiGhTeR, learn how to use the shell - it's stronger than you think
<LiGhTeR> ofer0 well thats what i want to do but it aint easy :P
<Dr_Willis> easy? its trivial.
<Dr_Willis> how hard is   "programtorun  filetouse"  :P
<LiGhTeR> Dr_willis im sending a screen dump if it is ok ?
<Dr_Willis> Unlearning the windows-zombie-mentality is hard.
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  just look for some lines mentioning codecs
<Dr_Willis> Most likely the video is in some odd funky codec.
<LiGhTeR> Dr_willis all it mention is that it cant open the dvd
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  you said you were playing a file earlier. not a dvd
<LiGhTeR> Dr_willis it is a file
<gnomefreak> well damnit i added the "." like he said and i still have to use ./file to run it :(
<LiGhTeR> Dr_willis but it says that it cant open/read the dvd :S:S
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  you are trying to add the current dir to the path?
<gnomefreak> i think so :(
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  what program are you using anyway? whats the exact command line.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Dr_Willis, hey that wasnt too bad at all...in failsafe I just visudoed in the default nano (BLECH!) and fixed the crazy characters that somehow got in there
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  'think' ?
<sunshine82> ofer0 it givin me an error it sayin no such file or directory
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis im using vlc to open the file
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  so whats the command line you are using?
<sunshine82> ofer0 failed to open input file
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, I have fixed all things running aptitude instead of apt-get..
<docgnome> I've got an ATI Radeon 9600SE and I've installed the fglrx drivers from ATI... but OpenGL apps still run terribly slow and jerky
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis im not using command line (uncept the one u told me) vlc video4.avi
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, they are actually both doing the same just in a diff way
<burning_bronx> whatever works for you
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  and its saying file not found?
<burning_bronx> that's the beauty of linux ;)
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, yes i am i made a script "logins" and im trying to run it by just typing "logins" without the "" but it still only runs using ./logins
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  why not make a /home/user/bin dir and put it in there?
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, but with apt-get I was getting breaks during the upgrade. aptitude has a better dependencies control system.
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  or make an alias for it.
<tabasko> hi o/
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  your way - you will have to 'cd' to where its at.. then run it.
<burning_bronx> lol thesaltydog they both get the dependencies from the same place
<burning_bronx> XD
<tabasko> can somebody help me with nvidia drivers?
<thesaltydog> ok. anyway, now it works.
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, in any case they are not the same. Look in the debian docs.
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis no it says:  file or katalog don't exist  libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
<gnomefreak> oh ok so take the "." out of the file i put it in and make a dir. named home/user/bin and save the file there?
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  just run  the  vlc program and use its load/file menu :) to select the file
<GoTeK> hi
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis main input error: no suitable access module for 'video4.avi'
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  i THINK you are making this way toooo hard.  lol but thats the basics of it.
<GoTeK> can any1 tell me how to change Clearlooks window border color
<GoTeK> by default it is blue
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis i done that but it still just plays the sound :(:(
<GoTeK> i'd like 2 change it
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  now the command vlc -vvvv or ( --vvv) will give a LOT more output..
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  but it all boils down to - some funkuy video codec is my guess
<GoTeK> is it an hexa valur in /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc    ?
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  i have several video files that i cant play under Ubuntu/Linux at the moment. :(
<GoTeK> can(t find the hexa value
<GoTeK> any1 can help ?
<LiGhTeR> dr_williz ok well i know what the prob is it is just that i cant find the homepage that had the command line ::(:(
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  oh? whats the prob then?
<kotton> CAN-O-WORMS:  kenswanson here, thank you for your help this morning, I learned a lot, tough being a newbie in ubuntu
<LiGhTeR> dr_williss it is something about ubuntu is locked to not play some movies without license to them something like that
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, the command is mkdir /home/user/bin isnt it im trying to recall it from memory
<tabasko> so, can someone help with nvidia 3d accelleration? :/
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  i find that VERY hard to belive.
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  well you do want to use your users name fior 'user' :P
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> but that command is right?
<Dr_Willis> cd
<Dr_Willis> mkdir bin
<Dr_Willis> there ya go. :P
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis i'm not sure but i know it sayed something about "in some countries it is legal to use if you live in one of those countires use the following command ....."
<sunshine82> ofer0 i dont understand why it playin but i cant get oggdec file.ogg to work
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis it helped on my desktop =)
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  first id ever heard of vlc doing that...       normally those warnings are when you download/install stuff.
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis it is not vlc who is locked it is ubuntu
<asdc> Grub error 18 now :(
<kotton> I installed yahoo only to find that it must be there 1st build, does anyone know of a package that will log to yahoo and play music in the chat rooms?
<sunshine82> lemon do u have any ideas the computer doesnt recognize the artist how do i fix this the track playing though but i cant get oggdec to work
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  that makes even LESS sence.
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  unless you are refering to DVDplayer region locking.
<gnomefreak> what is home? isnt it ~/ or something like that?
<GoTeK> can any1 tell me how to change Clearlooks window border color ?
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis well it might be that =)
<slew> hi, how can i change the sound theme?
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  and you are not playing a dvd.. :P so... actually most players have a work around for that I belive.
<LiGhTeR> dr_willis well i don't know :P i just know that the command helped me out on my desktop and i hope it can on my laptop to =) :P: :D
<holycow> guys, someone has to put this into the wiki: http://www.glawing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14
<holycow> simply the best instructions on how to setup twinview ever
<Dr_Willis> LiGhTeR,  try the 'history' command in the shell on the pc it worked.. and see what you typed
<gregr> hola!
<LiGhTeR> ok
<senthil> Please help I'm not able to watch online movie... I'm a newbie
<senthil> Please help I'm not able to watch online movie... I'm a newbie
<senthil> Please help I'm not able to watch online movie... I'm a newbie
<trappist> stop it.
<Dr_Willis> senthil,  #1 - flooding liek that gets you ignroed.
<trappist> or worse
<gregr> yep
<Dr_Willis> senthil,  #2 - crying you are a newbie - doesnet help much either.
<kotton> :-" I installed yahoo only to find that it must be there 1st build, does anyone know of a package that will log to yahoo and play music in the chat rooms?
<selinium> senthil, try not to enrage the channel! :)
<jsor> is there a good way to make an iso (with mkisofs) so that the files look 'right' in both windows and linux?  I tried rock ridge file names, but windows doesn't seem to like it
<selinium> senthil, are you using Firefox?
<senthil> selinium, Yp
<Dr_Willis> jsor,  perhaps 'udf'  file system? ive never really had any issues with the names.
<gregr> Hello,, I just installed edu Ubuntu. Works great as it stands.. But Im trying to access the scooltool and cant figure out how? I looked at the Package management and see that it is installed but not sure how to access?
<selinium> ok, you need to sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<gnomefreak> ok the file is in the new dir. and its still not running do i need to cd to bin?
<jsor> Dr_Willis, I'll take a look at udf.  the name problem is that it shortens the file names to 8.3 format, although they appear correctly on linux
<gnomefreak> nope :(
<selinium> senthil, ^^^
<Dr_Willis> jsor,  ahh... yea.. thers some basic rockridge i think that does that.. then the newer ones take care of it.
<slew> gnomefreak-> do you know how to change the sound theme?
<gnomefreak> no slew
<slew> k thanks
<senthil> selinium, Its says mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<Dr_Willis> jsor,  ive only had issues with files with Huge-long file names and funky chars.
<selinium> senthil, ok, thats fine
<selinium> senthil, So has it completed?
<senthil> selinium, Now what should i do ?
<selinium> senthil, you will need the W32codecs as well
<senthil> selinium, I can watch for a 2 mins after that its stopped working. I had already installed w32codecs
<pawel> gnomefreak: I am not so sure if there are sound themes for Gnome, but you can change sounds for each event in Panel -> System -> Preferences -> Sound if this is enough for you.
<senthil> selinium, Its a WMV file
<jsor> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help.  I think I need to take another look at what rock ridge is doind
<kotton>  installed yahoo only to find that it must be there 1st build, does anyone know of a package that will log to yahoo and play music in the chat rooms?
<gnomefreak> pawel, im not trying to change them
<senthil> selinium, It downloads directly and play. By default it took totem player
<selinium> senthil, strange... It works for a while then stops? Or it has stopped completely now...
<gnomefreak> slew is
<ferenc> hello
<slew> pawel thanks
<senthil> selinium, See in windows media player it first buffer for some time and stops then its again buffer for some more time
<pawel> gnomefreak: aah.
<ferenc> how do i create a Starter that logs the user out?
<pawel> gnomefreak: sorry. ;)
<selinium> senthil, If you right click on the file, then select mplyer from the Open With tab
<pawel> slew: does it help? :)
<ferenc> does anybody know the command?
<senthil> selinium, Similarly its buffer for the first time and stopped working
<gnomefreak> its ok
<ninja2> The ubuntu install freezes for me, just after it loads something like "detecting partitions" or whatever... It just stops. Could it be because I have S-ATA drives?
<Dr_Willis> ferenc,  i diont think we know what you are refering to 'a starter'
<slew> pawel its a start! thats all i need =] 
<ferenc> an icon on the desktop
<senthil> selinium, Its not giving option to open with Mplayer
<selinium> ?
<Dr_Willis> ferenc,  gee users cant handle using the menus eh? actually there may be some special buttons you can add to the panel that do that...
<ninja2> ?
<senthil> selinium, Is there any way to make this Mplayer as default ?
<coNP> ferenc: I think you can't move it to the desktop, altough you can create a button on the panel
<selinium> senthil, the way I just described!
<ferenc> i know
<lenin1> heyy
<ferenc> they can use the menu bar
<selinium> senthil, pm?
<ferenc> but i want to make it as easy as possible
<lenin1> i need some help im bigginer in this
<coNP> ferenc: put a button to the panel
<senthil> selinium, PM means ?
<ferenc> but it is to small
<selinium> senthil, private mesage?
<lenin1> please
<pashaw> lenin1,  just ask
<selinium> senthil, It means we can do this without all the other messages going past.
<Klondike> Hi, is this where I can ask about an Ubuntu installation issue? (Can't detect network interface)
<senthil> selinium, I understand and said hi
<lenin1> idont know nothing about linux i wannna to know some thing
<lenin1> pashaw
<pashaw> lenin1,  know what?
<LiGhTeR> lldr_willis well i give up now :(:(
<lenin1> how to used
<Klondike> Well, I just bought a new Dell computer, arrived today, and have every intention of wiping it clean and installing Ubuntu.
<coNP> ferenc: you can make a new panel, 120px high, and put it in the middle of the desktop
<Klondike> But, my Intel PRO/1000 network adapter apparently isn't detected during the Ubuntu installation procedure.
<lenin1> are you espert in linux
<Klondike> I've located drivers for Linux from intel for the Linux kernel 2.6.x and below, but I'm not sure how I would get the Ubuntu installer to even use them
<lenin1> like ubuntu
<selinium> senthil, I think you need to log your nick.   no worries we can do it here..    in a terminal  sudo dpkg -l "*mplayer*"|grep ii    and paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Klondike> If anyone has any thoughts on this, I'd be much obliged.
<selinium> senthil, let me know the link
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  i added the dir and re-wrote the script and put it in the bin file and now i have to cd bin than ./logins to run it im trying to avoid cd'ing and also trying to avoid the ./ command
<pashaw> lenin1, this is not a teaching channel   you can find linux guides off  http://www.google.com   search-> linux guides
<lenin1> ok my friend
<senthil> selinium, What link do you want ?
<Klondike> So, no one has any ideas on how to get the Ubuntu installer to recognize my network interface?
<selinium> senthil, Have you put the output in pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* gnomefreak brb
<pashaw> Klondike, in a terminal type   lspci   does it list your network card
<senthil> selinium, Yep
<senthil> selinium, Please go ahead and check it out
<Klondike> Well, I'm in Windows right now, since I couldn't install Ubuntu
<sunshine82> ofer0
<gregr> anyone know how to access the school tool and school bell in edu ubuntu?
<Klondike> And Windows seems to have no problem with it
<yggdrasil> ello gents
<gregr> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<Klondike> Hello
<Klondike> Is there any way for me to supplement the Ubuntu installer with extra driver packages that I've found on the Internet?
<pashaw> Klondike, the card you have should already be a module in the kernel
<ubuntu> irc.red-latina.org
<Bjoern-Erik> I am wondering, is there any way i can make Konversation use ISO8859-15?
<Klondike> That's what I assumed
<Klondike> So the drivers are likely there, then
<Klondike> Is there any other reason the installer might not see it...?
<pashaw> Klondike, using lspci   and lsmod  you can locate the module Ubuntu is attempting to use
<Klondike> Can I do that during the install?
<selinium> senthil: OK right click on the wmv file and got the Open With Tab
<senthil> Yes
<gregr> how can i tell if apache is running...?
<selinium> senthil, Then click on the add button. Select mplayer.
<gnomefreak> Klondike,  is ubuntu not installing?
<Klondike> It doesn't detect my network interface
<Klondike> I just found this forum post about my exact issue, posted 5 hours ago
<Klondike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107105
<Klondike> Says the driver is out of date
<rinzai-shu> gregr: ps auxc | grep apache2
<yggdrasil> man linux is pretty amazing
<gregr> ty
<gregr> yes it is
<dieffel> hello! Anyone know how i'll get "overlay" to work correctly with my nvidia6600 in ubuntu 5.10?
<yggdrasil> starmax 3000/180
<yggdrasil> who said you cant polish a terd
<korhalf> do you guys find earbud headphones to kinda make the ear sore after a while?
<rinzai-shu> yggdrasil: yes it is!  cat /dev/urandom | hallelujah
<korhalf> i mean i cant listen for more than 30 minutes to my frickin mp3 player and these are some Sennheiser 400MX headphones
<Klondike> Hmm, yeah, this site also says that Breezy's driver for e1000 is outdated
<Klondike> http://blog.dataloss.nl/perma/ubuntu-510-breezy-on-dell-dimension-9150/
<Klondike> And it provides a compiled e1000.ko driver
<Klondike> But how do I get the Ubuntu installer to use this?
<yggdrasil> so i got it all good but the video onboard is a um mach 64
<Seveas> Klondike, during install wget and insmod it
<senthil> selinium, I don't see add button
<yggdrasil> im jsut wondering if anyone her has any expericen with x and dual vid cards
<gnomefreak> im looking at the download page for thedrivers
<dieffel> hello! Anyone know how i'll get "overlay" to work correctly with my nvidia6600 in ubuntu 5.10?
<Klondike> Will wget work though?  It's my network card that's not being recognized
<Benix> hi
<Seveas> Klondike, hmm, good point
<Denstark> I installed win32codecs but totem still won't play .wmv files... /cr
<Seveas> Denstark, try mplayer/totem-xine
<pagan> you are online tho aren't you Klondike?
<Denstark> will do, thanks =D
<Seveas> Klondike, floppy, other hard disk partition?
<Seveas> usb disk even
<selinium> senthil: one moment
<pagan> burn cd?
<Benix> What is the package name of the acx driver?
<senthil> selinium, ok
<senthil> selinium, Please help me to fix this problem...
<Klondike> I'm on my current Windows installation
<Klondike> Which I am intending to wipe when I install Ubuntu
<Klondike> hmm
<Klondike> I don't have a floppy drive
<Seveas> usb stick then :)
<Klondike> My other hard disk needs an IDE->SATA driver...well, I have an iPod ;)
<pagan> Klondike: i'm sorry ignore my smart(_!_) was j/k
<selinium> senthil, I am just doing something for ya..
<Klondike> That's the only USB drive I have right now
<Klondike> I could try to find someone's to borrow though.
<senthil> selinium, ok
<Klondike> pagan: :)
<Klondike> Do you think my iPod would be recognized as a USB drive?
<tonyyarusso> How can I put spaces between entry lines in a grub menu?
<tonyyarusso> Or comments describing the options below?
<pagan> Klondike: just glad you have a sense "O" humor...some don't ouch *ducks* "QUACK"
<tonyyarusso> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<gregr> I ran  ps auxc | grep apache2 and it just dropped to the next line.. so it looks as if it is not running... I did a ps auxc and saw a running list, but no apache.
<pashaw> Klondike, if you have to borrow parts   may as well borrow an older network card -instal-   then recompile with new e1000 driver
<Klondike> Heh
<Klondike> Yeah
<Klondike> I could do that
<Klondike> I could strip the one from my older computer
<pashaw> Klondike, i do that all the time
<monster> hello
<tonyyarusso> Hi monster.
<Klondike> Now don't laugh at this, but do you mean recompiling the kernel?
<Anth0ny_> is it possible to live monitor in/out-going TCP/IP connections?
<Klondike> And...is that difficult?
<Klondike> I'm familair with Linux/Unix systems but I've never recompiled the kernel
<monster> hey what r yall talking about
<tonyyarusso> monster: Ubuntu Linux, generally.
<pagan> Klondike: that is what I would do. I had some crazy 3com clone card made in japan and could not for life of me get it installed..$20 later I got smart :)
<Seveas> Anth0ny_, tcpdump, ethereal...
<pashaw> Klondike, its tough  but you learn alot    just don't delete anything referencing your current kernel
<tonyyarusso> monster: Currently, recompiling kernels, grub, and apache, it seems.
<pashaw> Klondike,  that way you can always go back to it
<monster> ha wanna hear something funny
<pagan> monster: sure :)
<Anth0ny_> Seveas, thx
<selinium> senthil, http://82.45.118.133/images/Screenshot1.png   here it is!
<pashaw> Klondike, that page you referenced  mentions that was his long term solution
<gix> sera
<monster> my sister just put it on my compter i have no idea how to work it
<pagan> hehehe I like names like Sneaky_Bastard <---hehehe
<burning_bronx> yo pplz
<pagan> monster: what? ubuntu?
<senthil> selinium, Tell me how can i get this ?
<monster> yea
<tonyyarusso> monster: Good for your sister.  Don't worry, it's not too hard.
<pagan> monster: what did you have on there before?
<dieffel> hello! Anyone know how i'll get "overlay" to work correctly with my nvidia6600 in ubuntu 5.10?
<senthil> selinium, from where i can get this window ?
<burning_bronx> anyone knows why automounting USB drives is screwed up in latest dapper?
<monster> puppy linux
<jordo23> Is there a command that I can run to check if my workstation is connected to our domain?
<selinium> senthil, right click on the WMV file and click properties
<pagan> monster: she did you a favor..give her a hug :)
<monster> ha ha
<CaptainMorgan> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> [w32 codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<odat> need help with sound
<burning_bronx> pagan, you still around >.>
<Klondike> Okay, I strippe dout the old card
<Klondike> Pagan: Thanks for the advice
<jordo23> Anyone?
<burning_bronx> doesn't your wife beat on you for spending so much time on the PC
<burning_bronx> >.>
<pagan> monster: I have tried quit a few distros but I must say this one was least broken one out of the bunch...and well no KDE tripe *ducks* :P```
<monster> odat trying pluging in different plug worked on mine
<Klondike> I'm going to put in the old network card and install using that
<selinium> pagan: Flame Flame Flame Flame.... :)
<pagan> burning_: you talking to me? ...hmmm! must know my wife LOL
<Klondike> Pagan: is it really necessary to reinstall the kernel just to switch one's network card?
<trappist> Klondike: no
<tonyyarusso> monster: Do you have anything in particular you need help figuring out right now then?
<burning_bronx> there ain't no other pagans here ;)
<pagan> no
<monster> no y
<burning_bronx> I am an atheist
<Klondike> Well...all right then :)
<pagan> ya I am the only lil pagan in da room..gee head kick me g'head (_!_)
<Klondike> OK, I'm going to give this a try then.
<burning_bronx> they tried to draw me into Asatru but neopaganism just isn't my thing
<Klondike> Hopefully I'll be back with Ubuntu.
<monster> what is a pagan??
<Klondike> Peace!
<slide> Firefox 1.5 sometimes opens pages in another window, but it didnt mean to i don think. Because if I try to close the window it crashes. Anyone else have this happen to them?
<Klondike> and thanks again!
<holycow> does anyone have a copy of alacarte? the project website is down
<odat> anyone able to help me track down a sound problem?
<Am|School> *cough*Christmas is a pagan holiday*cough*
<holycow> and there it is
<holycow> heh
<Am|School> holycow: what?
<pagan> monster: a pagan is any religion that is not christian
<burning_bronx> Amaranth, I know
<CaptainMorgan> why do I always have bithc of  time installing codecs? I follow it.. dpkg it.. and totem stil can't display it..
<Am|School> holycow: it was working when i left for school, i hope my site didn't die :P
<burning_bronx> Am|School, I meant
<monster> i know what an atheist is but wow
<holycow> Am|School, just came back up :)
<pagan> e.g. jewish <--pagan in christians eyes
<monster> oh ok
<burning_bronx> everything is pagan in jewish eyes
<tonyyarusso> pagan: Well, I don't know about that definition.
<Am|School> holycow: might have been down while the admin fixed the logging scripts
<senthil> selinium, I appreciate your patience. Sorry to offend you still its not working.I can open a WMV file which is located in my harddisk
<slide> a person who follows a polytheistic or pre-Christian religion (not a Christian or Muslim or Jew)
<pagan> lol burning
<trappist> take the religion to #ubuntu-offtopic kthx
<slew> prolly not a good idea to talk about religion..
<burning_bronx> but norse relagions > other pagans
<burning_bronx> :P
<burning_bronx> *religions
<Benix> What is the name of the ubuntu acx driver package?
<tonyyarusso> pagan: I'm Christian, and certainly wouldn't catagorize Judaism as pagan.
<holycow> Am|School, no worries brotha, just glad ot have a copy of that cool app :)
<senthil> selinium, But i'm not able to open a WMV file from internet
<selinium> senthil, No offence! @_
<selinium> :)
<hardbop200> hey all - got a question about kernels in Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> pagan: Old Norse stuff though, sur.
<Seveas> hardbop200, ask away
<Sneaky_Bastard> tonyyarusso: correct
<hardbop200> pagan kernels
<hardbop200> :)
<tonyyarusso> *sure.
<Am|School> holycow: :)
<burning_bronx> yeah
<selinium> senthil, Can you give me a for instance...
<pagan> <---am just a witch..and no am not wiccan..not that I have any probs with the religion wicca ..nah! just the wiccans that get on my nerves :D
<Seveas> religion -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Am|School> holycow: btw, what do you think of the layout on that site?
<burning_bronx> btw each day of the weak has a pagan name
<CaptainMorgan> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg >> can't find packages and I have all repositories checked.... wth?
<trappist> pagan: offtopic.
<Sneaky_Bastard> "pagan" is anything outside the Judeo-Christian-Muslim sphere
<senthil> selinium, Sure Sir
<selinium> senthil, An URL, please :)
<trappist> burning_bronx: offtopic.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<trappist> Sneaky_Bastard: offtopic.
<Am|School> *sigh*
<burning_bronx> trappist, what's the topic?
<Am|School> I ruined it. :P
<hardbop200> j/k - does Ubuntu have any of the -rt patches for multimedia use in the standard repository?
<holycow> Am|School, crisp, clean, easy to read :)
<pagan> ya ya I am known for flyin way off topic so sorry ...bows to the powers that be (_!_)
<senthil> selinium, Do you have yahoo id ?
<trappist> burning_bronx: /topic smartass
<monster> well bye
<senthil> selinium, or hotmail id ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<holycow> i like it, don't need much more than that
<Seveas> hardbop200, no it has not
<burning_bronx> trappist, you are being a smartass indeed
<burning_bronx> >.>
<selinium> senthil, sorry, no.  hotmail yes.
<Am|School> holycow: tango icons make everything pretty :)
<Seveas> tango ie cool
<Seveas> is*
<CaptainMorgan> is anybody on topic in here anymore ?
<burning_bronx> Seveas, have you any idea why automounting of USB drives got broken?
<benplaut> tango is awesome, but the folder icons suck =|
<burning_bronx> if you use dapper that is
<hardbop200> Seveas:  thank you; so am I going to have to build everything by hand, or is it possible to use a Agnula kernel?
<Sneaky_Bastard> what's this ?
<Seveas> BurgerMann, no clue
<pagan> trappist: nothing like smartass... my fav site www.smartass.com
<senthil> selinium, http://www.chrisgeary.co.uk/wrestling/sets/OilWrestlingLeeChris/Video/ChrisGeary_OilWrestling_56.wmv
<Sneaky_Bastard> who kicked me ?
<benplaut> thus, mixing tango and Humility mod rocks :)
<holycow> Am|School, oh haha! i was wondering why they looked familiar
<holycow> nice
<Seveas> burning_bronx, no clue about the usb thing
<Am|School> benplaut: the folder icons aren't grey anymore
<pagan> lick my nuts booter
<benplaut> they aren't?
<burning_bronx> I can still pmount it
<burning_bronx> but that's uncool
<burning_bronx> I like automounting better
<Seveas> hardbop200, agnula seems to wirk
<Seveas> burning_bronx, dapper?
<burning_bronx> dapper drake
<burning_bronx> ?
<Seveas> are you using dapper?
<burning_bronx> yeh
<hardbop200> Seveas, thanks, I'll definately give it a try.
<pagan> the ones holding my motheboard in my box just so i am not off topic
<cmatheson> BurgerMann: dapper's not supported...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pagan!*@*]  by Seveas
<selinium> senthil, you shoudl of sent that in a msg    to send a msg for only my eyes   /msg selinium   <blah blah blah>
<burning_bronx> cmatheson, what's not supported?
<benplaut> thank you, Seveas
<cmatheson> burning_bronx: using dapper
<burning_bronx> not supported by what?
<SantaD1> hows dapper going?
<Seveas> burning_bronx, afaik there are a few issues with that in dapper
<cmatheson> burning_bronx: irc, mailing lists, etc.
<Am|School> benplaut: http://tango-project.org/static/cvs/tango-icon-theme/scalable/places/folder.png
<mc|amb> help!. i cannot start x. i get this error xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice    No such file or directory.
<burning_bronx> so IRC shouldn't work in dapper? tell it to xchat 2.6.0
<burning_bronx> >.>
<odat> onboard sound not being detected any suggestions
<Seveas> mc|amb, modprobe psmouse
<benplaut> Am|School: sweet!
<_oP> hello all
<mc|amb> Seveas, I've done that without getting a good result.
<burning_bronx> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<ninja2> Hey.. I get an error when installing Ubuntu. It says "cannot install initrd-tools" ... What is wrong?
<selinium> senthil, So when you open it in Fire fox, does it have am Mplayer logo in the top left of the screen?
<Seveas> ninja2, bad cd probably
<ninja2> Ok
<senthil> selinium, nope
<_oP> @ninja2 not shure but have u disabled the virus protection in bios ? because this blocks writing to mbr
<Llewxam> can anyone help me with this error: configure: error: Can't find the -lglut library.
<selinium> senthil, right click on the screen what does it say?
<Llewxam>  when i check synaptic i have freeglut and libglut installed.
<Seveas> Llewxam, install the -dev packages
<Seveas> !tell Llewxam about compiling
<senthil> selinium, Open, Open in tab , Another link ......
<SantaD1> Llewxam: maybe you're missing the -dev libraries?
<_oP> @ninja2 but activate it after installation again!
<Llewxam> for both?
<mc|amb> Seveas, I also get : Fatal IO Error 104  (connection reseted by peer) on xserver ....
<Llewxam> yea i am... for both.... -.-
<tonyyarusso> Anyone familiar with Grub?
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<SantaD1> my favorite time!
<selinium> senthil can you type   ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/  and put the output in the pastebin
<_oP> how do i play multible sounds on breezy - artsdsp -m command will not work , i have seen there is this q3jack and jack soundserver but this seems a little to risky
<_oP> just want to be able to play xmms and quake 3 or et at same time
<mc|amb> help! anyone   i'm getting this : Fatal IO Error 104  (connection reseted by peer) on xserver ...
<_oP> prob is that my soundcard does not support multible soundsorce mixing
<JFlash> what is the "write to disc" option i get on Nautilus?
<xangel36> how can i install java in the commad line doen any one knows?
<Seveas> !tell xangel36 about java
<tonyyarusso> I want to do the following with grub: a) make spaces in the grub menu, b) make update-grub only reload the current file, not add new entries, c) make comments in the menu to display describing sets of entries.
<JFlash> why is that when I drop files to a media cd the files instantenously appear as they are burned in the cd and there is no delay?
<senthil> selinium, I pasted ...
<_oP> cheers! just drinking a tafelwein weiss with water, thats the right stuff, oh yahh no hunfovers
<tonyyarusso> JFlash, To burn the selected file to a CD.  Useful for downloaded ISOs.
<_oP> *.hungovers
<_oP> :p
<mc|amb> how can I correct this error:    failed to initialize core devices
<JFlash> tonyyarusso, thank you. do you know the answer for my second question?
<gnomefreak> have big big problems here :(
<burning_bronx> gnome-volume-manager got killed by  upgrades.
<selinium> senthil, there we go, your browser is using totem! We will need to get rid of those files!
<burning_bronx> coolsvile
<senthil> selinium, How to do that ?
<ercueva> hi... can someone help me to install ipw2200 dirver using ubuntu breezy?
<selinium> senthil,   sudo mkdir ~/Desktop/libtotem
<tonyyarusso> JFlash, Not really, but is it actually burning then, or is there some sort of "apply" button?  Are you talking in a burning program or in Nautilus?
<xangel36> is there another way tio install java like apt-get install something????
<JFlash> tonyyarusso, nautilus
<Seveas> ercueva, it's installed by default
<tonyyarusso> !tell xangel36 about javadebs
<gnomefreak> how do you undo a mv command if you cant open a term?
<_oP> IS THERE A UBUNTU GAMING CHANNEL ?
<Seveas> _oP, drop the caps
<ercueva> seveas, which version is istalled of ipw2200?
<Seveas> !info ipw2200
<selinium> senthil,    sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem* ~/Desktop/libtotem
<tonyyarusso> Sorry xangel36, that wasn't what I meant to do.
<tonyyarusso> xangel36: Yes.  Universe has j2re1.4 and PLF has j2re1.5.
<senthil> selinium, done
<benplaut> gnomefreak: ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gnome
<Seveas> <6>ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6
<selinium> close FF and reopen, try a file
<ercueva> seveas, OK I am checking, thanks
<god> My nvidia-glx thing didn't work.
<gnomefreak> i moved my whole dir into the /usr/local/bin how do i put it back to home
<Llewxam> k that did it. now to keep going with the compilation... thanks sev.
<benplaut> gnomefreak: look at what i said above
<_oP> someone know how i get y`z toolbar this nice animated bar running under gnome?
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<benplaut> that'll get you to a command line :)
<god> My nvidia-glx thing didn't work.
<huck> Hallo
<selinium> god, heard you the first time! :)
<senthil> selinium, Done
<burning_bronx> hey there is j2rel.6
<burning_bronx> chill
<ercueva> sevas, I tryed and it tells me: no menu item for ipw2200
<god> selinium:  Then why didn't you help me the first time?
<huck> I am new
<selinium> senthil, now open a wmv file, it should use mplayer now
<g1bson> Hi everyone, I am trying to log in as su in console
<g1bson> but my passowrd is bad
<ercueva> seveas, Are you sure that ipw2200 is by default installed in ubuntu breezy?
<selinium> god, Because I don't know the answer, but it is a bit irritating when people paste the same thing over and over again. Wait a while before reposting. If anyone can help they will. Also, it is a statement, not a question
<burning_bronx> g1bson, why do you need su?
<burning_bronx> just use sudo
<g1bson> to unmount another partition
<g1bson> through console
<god> My nvidia-glx thing didn't work. Help?
<burning_bronx> sudo umount
<g1bson> can't do it through GUI
<JFlash> tonyyarusso, i dont think it's actually burning it
<god> selinium:  Better?
<g1bson> so sudo unmount hdc1 would work?
<burning_bronx> yep
<SantaD1> does anyone follow banshee development?
<burning_bronx> it's umount
<burning_bronx> not unmount
<selinium> god, much! :) Cheers! :D
<god> selinium:  It's not very cheery over here.
<LinuxDude> shalom all
<JFlash> tonyyarusso, it reads cd creator on the top bar, so it's just virtual, you have to press the write to disk for it to be real
<g1bson> umount: only root can unmount /dev/hdc1 from /media/hdc1 means ?
<tonyyarusso> JFlash, Ah.
<selinium> senthil, Did it work?
<xangel36> i nned help
<_oP> someone know an animated toolbar like y`z or osx like, for gnome?
<g1bson> its gone
<g1bson> thx for the help
<ercueva> does anyone know how to install ipw2200 in ubuntu breezy?
<Toba> hrm
<senthil> selinium, Yes
<senthil> selinium, Your really amazing
<Toba> I used synaptic to lock the version of a package
<selinium> senthil, Cool!
<Toba> so apt-get update;apt-get upgrade should leave it alone right?
<senthil> selinium, Now shall i delete the file which i stored in the desktop
<selinium> senthil, no problems! :)
<gnomefreak> home folder is just called /home?
<_oP> @ercuev http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 dunno if that will work
<ercueva> I am trying to install ipw2200 because I am unable to get my wireless LAN working in my Toshiba laptop
<selinium> yes, i just wanted to make sure. :)    rm -r ~/Desktop/libtotem
<senthil> selinium, Shall i delete that folder ?
<selinium> senthil, Somethimes my typing is a bit slow!
<gnomefreak> yay i fixed it :)
<ercueva> _oP I know this thread...
<_oP> @ercueva did not help `
<ercueva> but, it seems that the answars are not the best ones...  no it didn't
<ercueva> @_oP are you using any laptop or you have expirience using a wirelss connection integrated in a centrino processor?
<_oP> @ercueva maybe u can help me? :) need an animated toolbar for gnome like y`z bar or osx like ...
<ercueva> _oP, sorry, no idea...<.-(
<_oP> @ercueva no but i guess someone can help u more mentioning that :)
<Evil_Whisper> _oP Try gdesklets
<Evil_Whisper> I think the desklet is called starter bar
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper thanks u know a good site for gdesklets
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah hold on
<gnomefreak> ok this isnt that bad i can get used to this :)
<Evil_Whisper> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Evil_Whisper> there you go
<Kirk_Hammett> can some helper pvt me
<Kirk_Hammett> pls
<god> My nvidia-glx thing didn't work. Help?
<Evil_Whisper> Install with sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<senthil> selinium, The drawback is in the mplayer is not able to play a wmv file which is locacted in my fat filesystem
<ercueva> II want to use my wireless connection on my laptop, the amazing point is that this laptop I got it as a weding present!!! and I could convince my wife to install ubuntu... but she wants the wireless to work ...  I don't want to install WXP!!!:.:(
<senthil> selinium, I mounted my windows filesystem
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper thanks, but they dont have my presures animated bar :(
<Evil_Whisper> @_oP did you try starterbar
<Kirk_Hammett> any 1 knowing a little bit more of unix systems to PVT me pls
<senthil> selinium, I have couple of movies and songs in that particular partition. I can't play that movie or song using mplayer
<selinium> senthil, ? You shoudl be able to pay any file that is on a mounted drive.
<senthil> selinium, but i can play using totem
<_oP> wait i will soon :)
<senthil> selinium, I need one more help
<ettkommanoll> i have an install issue with ubuntu 5.10, it just won't load when set to 1st boot-device = cdrom. my old win98oem fires up normally.
<selinium> :)
<JFlash> ok, i burned some files to a Rewritable cd now ubuntu wont let me modify it
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, I've used wireless successfully on a laptop.  I wasn't really following earlier; what's your issue?
<senthil> selinium, I asked you one question ... Shall i delete those files which is in my desktop ?
<selinium> senthil, yes
<Evil_Whisper> _oP its under Toolbar/Launchers in the gDesklets shell
<JFlash> it says i'm not the owner, that the cd is readonly and all sorts of bullshit
<tonyyarusso> JFlash, Was it a RW?
<JFlash> yes
<selinium> senthil, and I gave yuo the command to do it! :)
<senthil> selinium, Thanks
<_oP> cool thats the real thing! thank u!
<ercueva> tonyarusso, I can't simply connect to the wireless, but I think is because the driver of the wireless is not loaded well
<Evil_Whisper> no problem _oP
<Kirk_Hammett> No ONE?
<JFlash> i ran nautilus a root user but still i get the same bullshit messages
<tonyyarusso> JFlash, Try checking the permissions on the device?
<JFlash> how come ubuntu is so lame?
<JFlash> it wont let me
<void^> JFlash: iso9660 cd?
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper do u play quake or enemy territory?
<ettkommanoll> i have an install issue with ubuntu 5.10, it just won't load when set to 1st boot-device = cdrom. my old win98oem fires up normally.
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah
<senthil> selinium,  i don't have a permission to delete it
<selinium> senthil, I don't understand mplayer not loading some files, I don't know how to help with that one.
<Evil_Whisper> Enemy Territory
<ercueva> tonyyarruso, did you install ipw2200 ?
<JFlash> void^,  how can i tell?
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper just asking/wondering how u listen to music and play games at same time ?
<senthil> selinium, sorry for my poor english
<selinium> senthil,     sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/libtotem
<selinium> senthil, no problems! :)
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, What card?
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, Mine worked out of the box.
<_oP> like i mentioned before arts will not work anymore since upgrading to breezy :(
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, It's 2915.
<_oP> dunno why workt perfectly before
<ercueva> tonyyarrusso, mine is integrated on the chipset
<void^> JFlash: mount will tell you, if it's mounted.
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, The IntelPRO Wireless a/b/g one.
<Evil_Whisper> All I do is launch BMP and ET and it just works
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, It's part of a Centrino set as well.
<Evil_Whisper> I'm using the ALSA sound driver for my card.
<_oP>  BMP?
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso,  yes, mine is integrated... it's the IntelPRO Wirelss a/b
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah Beep Media Player
<Kirk_Hammett> I have a ubuntu that is connected to internet, and a XP connected to ubuntu and i can't get the xp to get to internet
<senthil> selinium, I have another problem
<Evil_Whisper> _oP are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, sorry, Intel PRO Wireless b/g
<selinium> senthil, ok... :)
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, how did you get it work then?
<_oP> ubuntu breezy
<senthil> selinium, As i understood that from linux we can able to read NTFS partition and able to read and write Fat32 filesystem
<JFlash> void^,  what is mount? is it a command?
<_oP> all workt fine with ubuntu hoary
<senthil> selinium, am i correct ?
<void^> JFlash: ..yes.
<Evil_Whisper> _oP try using the ALSA driver for your card
<JFlash> tell JFlash about mount] [
<JFlash> tell JFlash about mount
<_oP> i always started xmms player with arts output and played quake and et with cmd artsdsp -m + app
<selinium> senthil, sort of, linux can only read ntfs, but will right to fat/ext/blah blah blahg
<isai> hi
<JFlash> ubotu tell JFlash about mount
<_oP> have tried that but then game starts but no sound telling me in terminal device busy
<shineykitty> hey i was wondering how to get the ubuntu gui up?
<Kirk_Hammett> hey, any 1 to say at least a word
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, I just had to run network-admin to specify the essid and WEP key, and it was fine.
<isai> how do I find out the blocksize of my partition?
<Evil_Whisper> _oP what sound card do you have?
<senthil> selinium, i can able to mount both the filesystem successfully
<Adelson> Can I take control in a Windows machine with PcAnywhere 11 ? ? ?
<lowman> cuz lowman is due :)
<senthil> selinium, When i attempt to open my NTFS partition its opening Fat32 file system
<selinium> senthil, yes you can mount both filesystems
<Kirk_Hammett> hehehehee
<_oP> guess my onboard soundcard its abit an7 does not support multible soundsorce mixing
<Adelson> Can I take control in a Windows machine with PcAnywhere 11 ? ? ? With Ubuntu OS of course...
<_oP> dohh its the newest oldest there is :)
<Evil_Whisper> what do you have your multimedia prefrences set to?
<_oP> :p
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, I have a problem, my laptop have a button to activate/desactivate the WL connection. It doesn't work.. and with WXP it did
<shineykitty> nice name Evil_Whisper
<Evil_Whisper> thanks
<shineykitty> so
<selinium> senthil, look in here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions    :) I am going to have to go very soon.
<abedra> ercueva: what kind of lapy
<mogoro> algun chat in Spanish? related to Ubuntu?
<mogoro> algun chat in Spanish? related to Ubuntu?
<shineykitty> how do i get the ubuntu gui to load
<_oP> guess i have to buy a soundcard but dont wanna *ahh its like so m*s like
<Adelson> How help me... Can I take control in a Windows machine with PcAnywhere 11 ? ? ? With Ubuntu OS of course...
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, toshiba l20-101
<ercueva> abedra, tonnyarrusso
<shineykitty> and why wont windows load when i select it from grub
<Evil_Whisper> _oP your onboard is an Abit An7?
<senthil> selinium, I did the same thing but its not working :(
<ercueva> sabedra, toshiba l20-101
<mogoro> algun chat in Spanish? related to Ubuntu?
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper, yes
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, I see.  I have a key for turning the wireless radio on/off, connected to the BIOS.  Turning it off is not problem, but I think after turning it back on I would need to reconnect through other means.
<Evil_Whisper> Its not listed on Alsa's website the only Abit they have on there is the AU10 :(
<kyc> hi I have Breezy on a Dell Inspiron 1150, but hardware acceleration does not work
<selinium> shineykitty, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   to restart gnome gui
<shineykitty> oaky
<abedra> do you have the hardware power module in the kernel?
<abedra> for the wifi
<mogoro> algun chat in Spanish? related to Ubuntu?+
<Adelson> How help me... Can I take control in a Windows machine with PcAnywhere 11 ? ? ? With Ubuntu OS of course...
<selinium> senthil, I am afraid I am not able to help, try the rest of the channel! :)   Where are you from?
<Evil_Whisper> Try setting XMMS to use ESD
<Kirk_Hammett> Any person who know a little bit more about networks please message me
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, you mean mannually connect the wireless to the BIOS???? I don't get what you say...:(
<Kirk_Hammett> Any person who know a little bit more about networks please message me
<senthil> selinium, India
<tonyyarusso> How can I put a blank line between entries in a grub menu?
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper no my mainboard is a an7 with onboard sound, dont have an extra soundcard, i had a sb 5.1 once but gave it away just blocked badly needed pci space
<Evil_Whisper> Ohhh oops I'll check what sound chip it has
<kyc> my graphics card is Intel 852GM/855GM
<Adelson> from Brazil... How help me... Can I take control in a Windows machine with PcAnywhere 11 ? ? ? With Ubuntu OS of course...
<shineykitty> now what do i type when grub gives a grub command line when i select windows?
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, I mean the wireless radio on/off switch is independent of the OS, same with my volume up/down and Thinklight on/off keys.
<_oP> 6-Channel AC 97 CODEC on board
<viscount> when I upgrade my linux-kernel-image do I have to do anything to my nvidia driver?
<selinium> Seveas, is there an Hindi language IRC channel?
<Evil_Whisper> Ah my board has the AC97 too
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, They connect straight to hard-programmed stuff, rather than being dealt with by the OS>
<abedra> viscount: reinstall
<Evil_Whisper> But I use a Sound Blaster Live! LS 5.1
<senthil> selinium, How can i contact u ?
<gnomefreak> !hi
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, I supose my as well, It should be independent of the OS... but it's not recognized by ubuntu... that't wy I think I have to install ipw2200
<ubotu> hi!
<gnomefreak> damn
<abedra> ercueva: ipw2200?
<abedra> mine works just fine
<burning_bronx> I R back
<tonyyarusso> abedra: Are there other things that would need reinstallation after a kernel upgrade?  I did one and stuff seemed fine.
<ercueva> abedra, yes ipw2200, am I wrong?
<viscount> abedra, i thought so, you would think they would be smart enough to know that and make sure its done automatically instead of just killing my desktop everytime my linux kernel is updated, wouldnt you
<selinium> senthil, I am in here alot of the time!
<abedra> yes
<abedra> but that is not the issue
<senthil> selinium, ok no probs
<viscount> abedra, what is
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, Before dealing with whether it will connect you, does the key disconnect successfully?
<Evil_Whisper> _oP what do you have your Output set to in the MMS dialog?
<abedra> the issue is that after the kernel upgrade the module does not link
<abedra> and you need to give permission to do the upgrade
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, the key doesn't connect nor disconnect, it simply dont work
<Adelson> nobory for help a brasilian....... hmmmmm....
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, Hrm.
<Adelson> nobody for help a brasilian....... hmmmmm....
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper problem is that i dont seem to have the esddsp installed... ?
<viscount> abedra, yeah but if my mom was running ubuntu this would totally screw her up until I or someone else could come over and fix it, not nice
<abedra> ercueva: strange
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, at least the led showing this, it's not switch on.....
<abedra> yes,
<abedra> i agree
<Evil_Whisper> Hmm? I have my output set to: ESD (Enlightenment Sound Daemon)
<Evil_Whisper> try this
<ercueva> abedra, yes... too strong and my wife is not happy with me...:(
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper at the moment i have set it to alsa, but i can use esd oss and all other, all work fine, problem is quake and et
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper also i have to mention esd and artsd are not running
<Evil_Whisper> do you have alsaplayer-esd installed?
<_oP> have to start them up manualy
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, is there any known problem on dapper's package "locales"?
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, You can try installing what you said if such a thing exists, and see what happens.
<Evil_Whisper> ESD automatically starts it's daemon for me on boot
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso and abedra, I've heard that if I install ubuntu with the key turned on, it works, does it make sense?
<_oP> how can i juse/ what do i have to install to use esddsp cmd?
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, do you have something in mind?
<Evil_Whisper> hold on i'll check
<burning_bronx> the mozilla firefox locales break firefox
<abedra> ercueva: can you manually controll the hardware power cycle?
<abedra> without the button
<hussam> why is lvm10 in universe? Is it now a necessary package?
<burning_bronx> also there is this issue with Xkbd and multiple layouts
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, no, it won't upgrade on my system
<ercueva> abedra, no idea.... what do you mean?
<burning_bronx> ah thesaltydog...
<dailyrorschach> I noticed there hasn't been much update on the laptop page, anyone here running ubuntu on a dell d600?
<_oP> i can enter esd at cmd but no esddsp for starting appz
<dailyrorschach> latitude
<burning_bronx> have you tried removing locales, upgrading and reinstalling them?
<Evil_Whisper> _oP do you have libesd-alsa0 installed?
<viscount> abedra, I dont see any option for --reinstall in man, been a while since i've had to do it, can you tell me the command for apt to reinstall nvidia?
<abedra> viscount: I use nvidia's
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, it doen't remove. Cannot remove old one.. maybe forcing?
<viscount> abarbaccia, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Evil_Whisper> I typed esddsp in console and get invalid command
<burning_bronx> can't you remove it with synaptic?
<abarbaccia> viscount, wrong person
<ercueva> tonnyarrusso, thanks a million.. what I'll do is tring to install the ipw2200 stuff, if not, I'll forced to install M$ windows XP...:(
<tonyyarusso> ercueva, Possibly.
<diego> i need some help with xorg
<viscount> abarbaccia, sorry
<diego> i cant get the refresh rate that i want
<Evil_Whisper> try this _oP
<diego> WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 56.4-56.4kHz not within DDC hsync range 30-55kHz
<rev> how can I force make to report errors in english language?
<diego> i need to ignore the ddc timings that the i810 autodetect
<tonyyarusso> rev: I heard that you can put a language variable at the beginning of the line for that.
<tonyyarusso> rev: Something like Lang=en_US make yadayada.
<rev> tonyyarusso: yup, works, thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> rev: Sweet.
<Evil_Whisper> _oP if you dont have XMMS open sound works in ET right?
<Stormx2> Hey all
<Evil_Whisper> _oP to get esddsp install esound-clients
<Evil_Whisper> sudo apt-get install esound-clients
<burning_bronx> wow how cool - dbus conflicts with libdbus and therefore makes vlc uninstallable
<mike-e> !codec
<ubotu> mike-e: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mike-e> !codecs
<burning_bronx> cool stuff
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mike-e> !poop
<ubotu> mike-e: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Evil_Whisper> _oP you get that/
<Evil_Whisper> ?
<Kirk_Hammett> shey Evil_Whisper
<Kirk_Hammett> pls
<Kirk_Hammett> need some time
<Kirk_Hammett> got any?
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<diego> please some help i neet to work in 70hz and im only getting 60hz
<mike-e> wtf
<rikai> is there a guide for switching to dapper? i've got a system i want to sue jsut to mess around with, and perhaps file some bug reports. is it jsut a matter of switching all instances of "hoardy" with "dapper" in the sources.list?
<mike-e> whats with this source-o-matic crap
<mike-e> it said it generated a new list but i don't see one
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to pause and restart an apt-get install while it's downloading?
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper sorry had to look up what i have drunk
<goose> i'm getting an update notification for linux-kernel-2.6.12-10-k7 but that's what is already installed on my system. any ideas??
<burning_bronx> rikai, you just change all hoary to dapper and then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_oP> cool i will try that , and yes everything works with sound if i play them alone
<rikai> burning_bronx, after a sudo apt-get update, i'm assuming? ;)
<tonyyarusso> rikai: I think you have to go through breezy first, then to dapper, from hoary, or some people have reported running into issues.
<burning_bronx> rikai, of course
<rikai> tonyyarusso, err, i actually meant breezy, briain died for a second.
<Kirk_Hammett> ANY 1 FREE TO HELP ME WITH SOME LAN PROBLEMS
<tonyyarusso> burning_bronx, Am I right in my thought above?
<Kirk_Hammett> sorry to write in UC
<Dr_Willis> Kirk_Hammett,  you may want not DO THAT..
<tonyyarusso> rikai, Ah, then no problem.
<burning_bronx> tonyyarusso, I haven't done it so I couldn't know if issues exist
<burning_bronx> but you could be right
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper giving it a try :)
<DonVincenzo> why, while the kubuntu 1.3.7 package exists, the version downloaded with apt-get is the 1.3.1 ??
<rev> maybe someone can tell me whats missing here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6032
<mike-e> is seveas's repository down?
<tonyyarusso> burning_bronx, Okay.  Moot point in this case anyway.
<rikai> DonVincenzo, because it hasnt been backported, most likely.
<odat> anyone able to help get an old Aureal A3D sound card working
<Stormx2> mike-e: It comes off his computer, and he's offline
<tonyyarusso> mike-e: It was the other day, not sure about now.
<fluvvell> Kirk_Hammett, tell us your woes
<Seveas> !tell mike-e about seveas
<rikai> odat, heh, i used to have one of those, it's a good card, although, i havent used it in a while, so no. :/
<Stormx2> Aw man
* mike-e slaps seveas around a bit with a spiked bat
<mike-e> =P
<Stormx2> Last time i checked !seveas it was not set, so i set it to "sexy"
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper started esd and set xmms to esd output started game with esddsp that is what i get ------- sound initialization -------
<_oP> Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<_oP> *ahhh
<Seveas> Stormx2, which is a bannable action
<_oP> *.lol
<Stormx2> Seveas: it wasn't set :(
<fluvvell> !tell fluvvell about networking
<Seveas> !tell Stormx2 about bot abuse
<_oP> guess i am the first getting this error with quake
<_oP> lol
<_oP> i hate abi*
<odat> anyone know what the command is to configure alsa  i forget
<Seveas> Stormx2, by the way: are you related to stormx1?
<Stormx2> Seveas: I'm his evil twin brother
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2, How do you set things like that?  (Or, is there a listing of neat tricks like that and * action lines?)
<burning_bronx> roflmfao
<burning_bronx> sigh
<Seveas> Stormx2, look at the ban list; if you're the evil one, why are you still here :)
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: its "no, <blaa> is <whatever>"
<occy> Anyone know how to get metacity to display the window size while you are resizing it?
<Seveas> ubotu, tell tonyyarusso about yourself
<odat> ?
<Stormx2> Seveas: Stormx was taken :-(
<tonyyarusso> Or, Seveas, can you answer my previous question to Stormx2 perhaps?
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: He did. Check your messages from ubotu
<ds> is dapper usable at the present time?
<Stormx2> Yep
<burning_bronx> sudo mount /dev/girlfriend /media/phone
<Stormx2> Havn't tried it myself though
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: XD~~~
<burning_bronx> sudo sh phonesex
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2 and Seveas: Thanks.
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: "I don't know how to phonesex" xD
<ds> so nothing flamingly broken
<mike-e> source-o-matic is about as useful as tits on a bull
<h4x> where does the aptitude program put the downloaded files .deb?
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: "Broken pipe"
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: "Can't mount"
<burning_bronx> >.>
<h4x> lol
<Seveas> Stormx2, burning_bronx -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<trappist> h4x: /var/cache/apt/archives
<burning_bronx> trappist, your speedtyping owns mine
<odat> anyone remember the command to configure alsa?
<kyc> could someone help me with hardware video on dell inspiron 1150?
<trappist> alsaconf, if only it shipped with ubuntu
<siriuskr> can ubuntu use the new X.org versions that came out yesterday ?
<tonyyarusso> odat: Might be alsa-config.
<Seveas> siriuskr, it already does
<siriuskr> its already useing the new versions ?
<Seveas> yes
<siriuskr> how
<odat> tonyyarusso, nah tried that
<tonyyarusso> odat, I'm wrong.
<Seveas> todays updates
<Evil_Whisper> how can you tell the version of xorg your using?
<siriuskr> it came out yesterday i didnt see a X11org update
<trappist> that's insane
<siriuskr> was it the new kernal ?
<Seveas> Evil_Whisper, if you run breezy: Xorg 7 prerelease, if you run dapper Xorg 7
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper have pity with a newbie
<ubuntu> Hi
<Stormx2> Hi ubuntu
<Stormx2> Hi mattias
<tonyyarusso> odat: Try alsaconf
<matte_g> So
<Stormx2> Hi matte_g
<Stormx2> o.O
<matte_g> I have booted the live cd
<matte_g> and wonder if its possible to use that to install the system to my harddrive
<_oP> Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<_oP> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Evil_Whisper> lol
<tonyyarusso> odat: Provided you have it installed.
<coNP> matte_g, do you have the install cd too?
<matte_g> coNP, No
<Stormx2> matte_g: I know thats going to be included in dapper, not sure if its in breezy
<matte_g> Thats the problem
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, I don't believe so.  Use the install CD.
<trappist> Seveas: do you have package names?  I'm sure not seeing it on breezy
<matte_g> So I have to burn the install cd?
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, Or, use the Live CD to download an install ISO, and install from that.
<odat> tonyyarusso, i do
<Seveas> trappist, it'll never be on breezy
<trappist> that sounds more like it.  I misunderstood you then.
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, I think you can install from an ISO on the hard disk, but I'm not sure how that works.  Anyone?
<Seveas> :)
<inodnsodn> hi guys i have an ibm thinkpad t42 and trying to instal breezy badger. the installation goes into a blank screen right after i hit enter and few pages of come n then poof blank screen. does anyone have a solution to this?
<JFlash> why does Nautilus tells me my RW cd is a read-only disk???
<matte_g> tonyyarusso, Im on the live cd now
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, Once you've downloaded one.
<matte_g> Np I found a clean cd I can use
<inodnsodn> hi guys i have an ibm thinkpad t42 and trying to instal breezy badger. the installation goes into a blank screen right after boot when i hit enter and few pages of code come n then poof blank screen. does anyone have a solution to this?
<matte_g> SO I can burn a install cd
<Dr_Willis> JFlash,  you expect to use it as a large floppy drive?
<_oP> @all what u think, give it a try http://www.konstruktiv.org/q3jack/
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, Right.  And obviously online, so you can download an image, and then you'll be set.
<Evil_Whisper> I would recommend going back to your sound blaster _oP
<matte_g> I know how to do
<inodnsodn> hey guys anyone has a clue about my problem? id be grateful thanks
<matte_g> Im running slackware on my computer :) This is my brothers :)
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper *.sniff i gave it away for a birthday present
<matte_g> Introducing him to the linux world
<Anth0ny_> anyone who can recommend a tool to secure nfs traffic?
<Seveas> nfs over ssh?
<Anth0ny_> Seveas, Is it possible to tunnel NFS/UDP over SSH?
<Seveas> NFS/TCP would be possible
<Seveas> NFS/UDP sucks anyway in linux
<matte_g> Which burning app does ubuntu have?
<Seveas> lots
<matte_g> any front end for cdrecord?
<Seveas> gnomebaker, graveman, kubuntu
<Seveas> kubuntu>>
<Seveas> k3b!
<Anth0ny_> which ports to tunnel in order to use NFS through TCP?
<sethk> matte_g, k3b
* Seveas needs coffee
<matte_g> sethk, Ok
<_oP> okay, never mind i can still play quake and enemy territoy with xmms running but no in game sounds , damn that is okay :)
<matte_g> Cool
<sethk> Anth0ny_, NFS has a TCP option.  No tunneling
<coNP> Seveas, apt-get some coffee
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> mount /sys/mouth /dev/coffeemachine
<_oP> someone know how to set up a q3tv server ? wanna stream my server, is there a howto ?
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, If you mean what's installed by default, I don't know.  I use gnomebaker.
<blue-frog> _oP, choose another audio output plugin in xmms pref
<matte_g> Ok
<matte_g> I have to burn the iso from the live cd
<sethk> matte_g, there really is nothing easier than burning an iso using cdrecord
<Stormx2> matte_g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Stormx2> matte_g: Look in the "ubuntu" section
<matte_g> I know how to burn but my brother want a gui
<foxpaul> hi all. is it possible to use ubuntu breezy with WPA wireless?
<Stormx2> matte_g: For burning? yeah you can use that guide >.<
<_oP> @blue-frog tried alsa oss and even artsd Received signal 11, exiting...
<_oP> *.mahhhh
<matte_g> hmm fdisk /dev/hda gives Unable to open /dev/hda
<matte_g> But I know Igot a ide hard drivee as hda
<matte_g> what can be wrong?
<psycose> matte_g, sudo ...
<matte_g> oh
<blue-frog> _oP, tough luck
<matte_g> right
<tonyyarusso> foxpaul, There's an extra package for WPA, but yes.
<JFlash> Dr_Willis, indeed!!
<foxpaul> tonyyarusso, do you know what the package is? and do you still use the gnome network gui to config it?
<cdubya> foxpaul, wpasupplicant
<psycose> matte_g, well may be you would like to try cfdisk .... may be not ...
<h4x> can somebody go to http://mcmcc.bat.ru/xmms-wma/ and see what plugin i would need for xmms to support wma. I am using Linux ubunto 2.6.12-10-386
<_oP> someone know how to set up a QuakeTV Client?
<jc-denton> QuakeTV?
<Stormx2> h4x: Check seveas's repo
<cdubya> foxpaul, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28wpa%29
<tonyyarusso> foxpaul: cdubya's package, not sure about the configuration, but probably yes.
<Stormx2> h4x: He has a wma plugin there.
<cdubya> foxpaul, good luck. that's all I can say.
<cdubya> I didn't have such luck.
<_oP> @jc-denton yes allowes u to connect on a server to spectate a game without
<_oP> being connected on the server where the game is played
<learnfromscratch> huh.. i want to install gtk to learn the hello world gtk stuff.. and more .. so i did apt-cache search gtk | less to figure out which package to install .. it reports too many.. can some one tell me a better way to screen for a package that i need to install
<Stormx2> learnfromscratch: i didn't think GTK was a language >.<
<Comrade_Vladimir> is there a support channel for windows?
<Stormx2> Comrade_Vladimir: Try #windows
<psycose> learnfromscratch well you could use synaptic also ....
<matte_g> With cfdisk it says my hda2 partittion is Linux what would the fs type be when mounting? I tried ext and ext3
<senthil> selinium, Hi I would like to know how to install java plugins from firefox
<_oP> @Comrade_Vladimir yes, its called going to cash automate
<burning_bronx> windows are made of glass
<burning_bronx> glass breaks easy
<burning_bronx> therefore windows break easy
<senthil>  selinium, Hi I would like to know how to install java plugins for firefox
<Stormx2> !tell senthil about java
<matte_g> What -t fstype would I specify when booting a ext3 or ext2 hard drive?
<Anth0ny_> ubotu, !install kernel
<ubotu> Anth0ny_: Bugger all, i dunno
<Anth0ny_> ubotu, !install source
<ubotu> Anth0ny_: Are you on ritalin?
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, 0x83
<Anth0ny_> how do I install the kernel source for kubuntu?
<matte_g> mount: unknown filesystem type '0x83'
<trappist> Anth0ny_: linux-source
<Evil_Whispe1> Ah much better :-)
<Evil_Whispe1> aww what the heck
<matte_g> tonyyarusso, Dont seem to be working
<Anth0ny_> trappist, thx
<psycose> matte_g ext3 or ext2 ;-)
<Evil_Whisper> thats better
<matte_g> ext3 I guess
<Evil_Whisper> Gaim IRC is better then Xchat :-)
<matte_g> irssi FTW
<coNP> Evil_Whisper, why do you say thaT?
<dydimustk> if I can't get the synaptics package manager to run, where can I find it to run it as root?
<leon> I upgraded from hoary to breezy and somehow I have ended up with openoffice 1 and 2 on my puter. They dont play nice togerther. What do package do I need to remove?
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper, yes how do i install gaim irc chat ?
<Evil_Whisper> I dunno I'm just used to using gaim
<trappist> dydimustk: sudo synaptic
<matte_g> psycose, It it a ext3 I guess
<coNP> dydimustk, enter: $ which synaptic
<Evil_Whisper> Did you get that _oP?
<psycose> matte_g, so put ext3  ;-) -t ext3
<Anth0ny_> trappist, it tells me that I should choose between: linux-source-2.6.12 2.6.12-10.25, but none of them matches "uname -a"
<matte_g> it wont work
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, Try it as just 83.  I'm not sure what the 0x does.
<coNP> Evil_Whisper, gaim doesn't know transparency, do it?
<ettkommanoll> i have an install issue with ubuntu 5.10, it just won't load when set to 1st boot-device = cdrom. my old win98oem fires up normally. i can not use a floppy drive.
<trappist> Anth0ny_: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<Evil_Whisper> If you use Xcompmgr it does
<Evil_Whisper> Xchat doesnt use transparency for me
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper just joking, wanna stress u a little :))
<tonyyarusso> matte_g, Or what psycose said; I'm not sure how smart it is.
<Evil_Whisper> Lol
<Evil_Whisper> Wait crap a new kernel installed how can I tell wich one installed?
<ettkommanoll> i have an install issue with ubuntu 5.10, it just won't load when set to 1st boot-device = cdrom. my old win98oem fires up normally. i can not use a floppy drive.
<Anth0ny_> trappist, E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-10-386
<psycose> matte_g, may be i missundestood what you wanted  to do ;-)
<Evil_Whisper> is there some way I can check wich one just downloaded?
<matte_g> psycose, mount a harddrive
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, I had to modify the preinst file in the locales .deb package to let it install.
<_oP> lol that is good one :))
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  are you using breezy?
<Evil_Whisper> ?
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah
<psycose> matte_g, with the mount command ? so i'm good i think
<bungle> hi
<matte_g> yes with the mount command dont know any other way
<Evil_Whisper> I just enabled backports and did a apt-get update
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, it worked eh?
<Evil_Whisper> and then installed updates through gnome updater thingy
<dydimustk> thanks trappist
<thesaltydog> yes now it works. I posted here the mod: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21419
<thesaltydog> but I still have the problem on firefox.
<trappist> Anth0ny_: sorry, I forgot the source is platform-independent.  linux-source-2.6.12
<_oP> did that so often but cant remember :p
<psycose> matte_g, if you had read the man pages you would see that you should use -t ext3
<thesaltydog> burning_bronx, is italian firefox localization in dapper a known bug? It won't upgrade from breezy..
<matte_g> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<matte_g>        missing codepage or other error
<matte_g>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<matte_g>        dmesg | tail  or so
<matte_g> sorry for long paste
<leon> to unintall openoffice1 do i purge or remove openoffice.org?
<trappist> don't do that.
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  type gedit /boot.grub.menu.lst thats a read only file
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> oops
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<Anth0ny_> trappist, thanks a lot
<dan1> I am having trouble installing Unreal tournament on ubuntu; it says the disk is not not mounted. if anyone has experience in this help would be apreaciated
<gnomefreak> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lowman> thesaltydog: are you upgrading firefox? or trying to?
<matte_g> is there any gui for mount?
<psycose> matte_g, if you do a $ sudo cfdisk /dev/hda          what info it gives for hda1 ?
<matte_g> My brother wonders
<dan1> firefox is awesom
<thesaltydog> lowman, I am trying...
<Evil_Whisper> gnomefreak I dont have a seperate boot partition
<Evil_Whisper> where would it be
<Evil_Whisper> ?
<matte_g>  hda1                    Primary   Linux                           123519,03
<lowman> to 1.5? thesaltydog?
<thesaltydog> from breexy to dapper
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, most firefox locales in dapper would cause your firefox to crash
<psycose> matte_g, display me the line you used to mount hda1
<lowman> oh..okay I just stepped in on this conversation I did catch it all sorry :|
<burning_bronx> I suggest screw them.
<_oP> @Evil_Whisper You could stat out the directory's in /lib/modules/ and that should give
<_oP> you all the kernels, unless you do a monolithic kernel with no modules!
<_oP> :)
<thesaltydog> it doen't crash. It has been removed and won't install due to the mozilla-firefox-locale-it
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  im not sure but i can tell you it was 2.6.12-10 but a revised version of it it didnt add a seprate entry for it it
<matte_g> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/download/
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<thesaltydog> lowman, so I have no firefox in dapper.
<burning_bronx> thesaltydog, just remove firefox locales and install/upgrade firefox
<SweetestSavage> Hello, could anyone explain this error to me: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ??
<Evil_Whisper> Would I gain any performance using a 686 kernel or k7 kernel on a AMD Athlon XP 2800+?
<gnomefreak> im not real sure why the backports updated the 2.6.12-10 kernel this am
<lowman> did you try backing up you .mozilla dir and then try reinstalling it salty?
<_oP> also there is a cmd but i cant resume it
<_oP> :p
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, I think k7 would be better for you
<matte_g> psycose, I did paste it a bit uppwards
<thesaltydog> I did. But when you try to install firefox, the system knows that your locale is italian and try again to install the buggy file. So it breaks.
<lowman> back it up then delete the existing one
<benplaut> i'm having a problem with verticle gnome-panels... the tasklist's text doesn't rotate =/
<burning_bronx> anyway performance improvement would be unnoticeable
<Evil_Whisper> Could I install it without messing stuff up?
<matte_g> psycose,  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/download/
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  it installed fine this am for me
<burning_bronx> I am running AMD Sempron 3000+ with the K7
<Evil_Whisper> what would i do to install it?
<burning_bronx> works fine
<burning_bronx> smooth as a dog
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Dr_Willis> My dogs are not smooth.
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  did you run apt-get upgrade?
<burning_bronx> what dog you have?
<Dr_Willis> they are all furry and fluffy :P
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah
<psycose> matte_g, thinking ...
<Dr_Willis> 4 Pomerianians...
<matte_g> ok
<lowman> <--2 pomeranians :)
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, get the K7 - it should be best for you
<Evil_Whisper> I'm running the stock 386 kernel right now
<Evil_Whisper> what would I type using apt-get to get it?
<gnomefreak> than just reboot but that is what bothered me it didnt ask me to reboot
<lowman> <--one wiener dog and a blue russian cat
<Evil_Whisper> and then could I safely trash the 386 kernel?
<Dr_Willis> weiner dogs are always fun.
<burning_bronx> don't trash the 386
<psycose> matte_g, have you done a $ sudo  mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1             to create your partition ?
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  if your talking the k7 that i dont know
<burning_bronx> you should leave them both just in case something messes up - so you can go back to the 386
<burning_bronx> :P
<Evil_Whisper> or at least turn off the grub menu so that It auto boots into k7?
<gnomefreak> i use the 386 kernels
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, search for linux-image in synaptic
<lowman> this wiener dog is a puppy..my wife brought home from work..is a pain in the (_!_)
<burning_bronx> linux-image k7 would find all things needed
<burning_bronx> then install the latest image
<burning_bronx> ~_~
<Dr_Willis> We had 2 Poms.. wife decided to get  2 more 'for her'
<matte_g> psycose, :) Forgot the simpliest thing wtf
<matte_g> Thanks
<gnomefreak> whats the difference between 386 and k7?
<psycose> matte_g, pleasure ;-)
<lowman> my female is pregnant ..want more?
<burning_bronx> k7 is AMD specific
<lowman> ckc registered
<benplaut> anyone know of a good starter guide to vi[m] ?
<burning_bronx> in theory it should give him better performance
<benplaut> and shut up, emac'ers
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<Dr_Willis> benplaut,  run 'vimtutor'
<lowman> benplaut i believe it comes with a tutorial built in
<benplaut> thanks
* gnomefreak has intel p2 :)
<Evil_Whisper> ok I'm currently doing an apt-get install linux-k7
<hid3> Evening everyne. I run an ftp server with 2.6 kernel. Sometimes, when server is loaded, I see 'wa' using all my cpu power. However, this happens only sometimes. Is there any way to find out what causes it to use cpu so much?
<burning_bronx> then 386 is fine for you ;)
<lowman> vimtutor or something
<gnomefreak> thats what i was thiking too i just didnt knwo what made k7 different
<Evil_Whisper> 2.6.12-10-k7?
<Randomnick33> lol getting a nick on this server is a pain
<PassoinLim> I have probluem in /usr partition. I wanna format it, and restore its data. How can i do it?
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, that should be it - for breezy
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<psycose> gnomefreak on synaptic you can read about the package description, ....  written there...
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: what kind of problem?
<Evil_Whisper> It wont mess up my nvidia drivers will it?
<burning_bronx> yeh
<trappist> hid3: 'wa' is i/o wait.  that usually happens when there's a lot of i/o activity such as disk or network activity, and data's not moving as fast as an app expects it to.
* burning_bronx using the good "old" 2.6.15-9-k7 kernel
<burning_bronx> :P
<PassoinLim> cmatheson, It could not be recovered when computer booting up.
<_oP> cheers! reaching out for some good booz, wondering why i can` t like rescue the liquer wich previously got spilled, of my ellbows?
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: the file-system is corrupted?
<burning_bronx> cuttung edge B)
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx,  thats dappers kernel isnt it?
<Randomnick33> Em I was just wondering if Ubuntu will be able to recognize and run with my modem?
<Evil_Whisper> do I have to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable again?
<burning_bronx> yeh
<PassoinLim> cmatheson, I think so.
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: did you fsck it?
<burning_bronx> and it currently owns the world
<Evil_Whisper> Be right back gonna boot into the new kernel
<gnomefreak> yeah see dapper didnt work for me last time i tried to upgrade
<root> Randomnick33 Em I was just wondering if Ubuntu will be able to recognize and run with my modem?.....which'
<burning_bronx> kernel 2.6.15 >= world
<root> unstable
<Randomnick33> Its a speedtouch... something or other
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, I never understood people with problems on upgrade
<hid3> trappist: the matter is that let's say today my server uploads @ 18 mB/s and wa usage is nearly 15 %, but yesterday it uploaded at about 17 mB/s and wa usage was ~90% (no download or other apps running). I'd say it is quite strange..
<burning_bronx> then again I've been using Dapper since the project start
<blue-frog> root
<root> i have a pctel modem working
<root> hsp56
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx,  xchat and the sources wouldnt work after upgrade
<PassoinLim> cmatheson, nope, i have an exprience when fsck corrupt my filesystem. i've lost whole data at that time. So, i didn't try it in this time.
<root> micromodem
<blue-frog> Randomnick33, with eagle-usb should work
<Randomnick33> ic
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, I am chatting with xchat 2.6.0
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> :)
<Randomnick33> I guess it should work fine
<gnomefreak> backports have 2.6
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: if you can't recover the fs w/ fsck then you're going to have to reinstall... just backup the data you don't want to lose first
<burning_bronx> yeh but you got it from backports
<Talisker> Hi, I've just installed a new WM, and now I want to add it to gdm, where do I do that?
<burning_bronx> I got it from dapper repos
<burning_bronx> ~_~;
<bluefusionxl> hey guys
<lowman> is that any good burning_bronx?
<bluefusionxl> can anyone here help me with ndiswrapper?
<trappist> hid3: I'd say it's probably timing.  if a huge, fast upload is happening at the same time another app wants to access data, it'll exacerbate the situation.
<burning_bronx> it is of course
<cmatheson> Talisker: how did you install the wm? if you did it w/ apt then it should have been added automatically
<burning_bronx> it owns.
* gnomefreak doesnt really see much change in 2.4 and 2.6 xchat
<Randomnick33> well thanks anyways, bbl lol
<PassoinLim> cmatheson, thanks. :)
<goo> So, are there any (unofficial) repositories that has X11R7.0 yet?
<Talisker> cmatheson, I've built it myself, it's apt package is old and broken
<psycose> bluefusionxl, can try .... ;-)
<blue-frog> bluefusionxl, where r u stuck?
<bluefusionxl> okay well everything went fine on ndiswrapper, but I go to the modules...
<lowman> hmm gonna check it out...brb
<Evil_Whisper> ok I'm back
<burning_bronx> goo, the latest X.org RC is on the dapper repos but - waiting for devs to get the official release
<Evil_Whisper> it booted using the K7 kernel
<bluefusionxl> and it said: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko) : Invalid Argument
<cmatheson> Talisker: hmm, in that case i would guess the easiest way would be to take apart the old package and just still the gdm conf part from there... otherwise read the gdm docs or else just use your ~/.xsession to start
<PassoinLim> cmatheson, do you know any program for backup conveniently??
<SweetestSavage> Can someone please help me with this: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, cool eh?
<Evil_Whisper> but how do I tell if its better performance or worse?
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: hmm, i've always just used tar
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, told you - you wouldn't notice the difference
<burning_bronx> maybe a milisecond or two
<bluefusionxl> did you get that?
<burning_bronx> xD
<goo> burning_bronx: ok, thanks!
<Talisker> cmatheson, it's very easy to start, I just need to know where can I find the file with the list of sessions
<Evil_Whisper> So whats the point of upgrading then? :P
<psycose> bluefusionxl, what command did you use ?
<burning_bronx> who said there's any point?
<burning_bronx> xD
<gnomefreak> lol
<bluefusionxl> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko) : Invalid Argument
<burning_bronx> you asked how
<bluefusionxl> oh yeah
<Evil_Whisper> wow so all that was pointless? xD
<bluefusionxl> let me see
<burning_bronx> you didn't ask "should I"
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: for instance... to backup your home dir you could do 'tar jpcvf home.tar.bz2 $HOME'
<nicodein> hi, I'm using the ubuntu-amd64, and I guess I'm lacking some fonts (especially in xmms menus). Any idea how I could fix that ?
<Evil_Whisper> rofl
<burning_bronx> :)
<bluefusionxl> modprobe ndiswrapper
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, just go with the k7
<cmatheson> Talisker: i would guess it's in /etc/gdm, but i'm not sure... i would say the docs would be your best bet for this one
<burning_bronx> at least I feel better with a kernel built for my processor
<gnomefreak> does dappers kernel support same drivers as breezy just with more?
<burning_bronx> :)
<Anth0ny_> trappist, I installed the linux-source, but in /usr/src I see only a single .tar.bz2 file. Should I unpack it manually?
<psycose> bluefusionxl, what ndiswrapper -l shows ?
<burning_bronx> driver support in dapper is a killer
<burning_bronx> :)
<burning_bronx> owns.
<PassoinLim> cmatheson, Thanks
<cmatheson> Anth0ny_: unpack it 'tar jxvf whatever.tar.bz2'
<cmatheson> PassoinLim: no problem
<gnomefreak> i wondering if the kernel doesnt support my nic card
<burning_bronx> the only reason I wouldn't recommend you installing dapper is cause when it breaks you would blame me
<gnomefreak> thats why nothing was working
<burning_bronx> xD
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx, i tried it a while ago
<Anth0ny_> cmatheson, thanks
<gnomefreak> lol
* Evil_Whisper doesn't get the point of so many kernels
<bluefusionxl> hold on
<bluefusionxl> checking
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, just change the sources for dapper repos and dist-upgrade >.>
<burning_bronx> but then don't blame me!
<kemik> burning_bronx:  dapper has recent ATI drivers too +
<burning_bronx> and recent SiS drivers >.>
<burning_bronx> yeh - dapper has it all
<burning_bronx> all the cutting edge stuff
<Evil_Whisper> Will dapper be stable enough to use without breaking before April?
<gnomefreak> but burning_bronx the last time i did i think i didnt have a net connection so id like to find out first if that was the issue
<kemik> Evil_Whisper:  you never know
<kemik> Evil_Whisper:  that's why it's the 'unstable' branch
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  if it is than it wont be til march lol
<burning_bronx> but it also has broken dependencies, apps getting killed for no reason and all that neat stuff unstable releases posess
<SmartUnix> hi
* Evil_Whisper gets very angry at the slow extracting zip file
<kemik> burning_bronx:  yeah . features
<kemik> :>
<SmartUnix> please i have problem with install ubuntu
<Talisker> Ok, appearently I need to create a .desktop file
* Evil_Whisper is very angry at himself for downloading the wrong file
<Talisker> but where should I create it?
<Randomnick33> lol back again
<burning_bronx> SmartUnix, what's your problem?
* x_dapper ask the question:   Where to go/or how mplayer
<Evil_Whisper> Anyone here experienced with running steam with CVS Cedega?
<kemik> Talisker:  in your ~/ perhaps
<bluefusionxl> ok it says net8180 driver present
<Randomnick33> I was wondering whether it would be best to disconnect my modem during the install?
<SmartUnix> i created Ext3 partiton with MagicPartiton
<burning_bronx> Randomnick33, why would you do that?
<Randomnick33> well
<Stormx2> So, whats ubuntu 6.10 going to be called?
<burning_bronx> it's 6.04
<psycose> bluefusionxl, be kind and put the nickname of the people you are talking to before your sentence
<burning_bronx> it's year.month
<Evil_Whisper> Dapper Drake
<Randomnick33> It has an install disk which quite clearly sayd to be used before connecting the modem to your pc
<burning_bronx> (200)6.04
<Stormx2> No, Thats 6.04
<Stormx2> I meant 6.10
<Stormx2> >.<
<Evil_Whisper> whats the diffrence?
<burning_bronx> ah
<burning_bronx> 6.10 is too far ahead
<Stormx2> 6.10 is 6 months later?
<Stormx2> I want Perky Penguin :(
<kemik> i want less lame names
<Evil_Whisper> lol that would be a great name for the next one
<SmartUnix> and when i try to install ubuntu , it's show for me partiton list (included Ext3 partition) i choose to format Ext3 partiton
<Stormx2> Dapper Drake is a bad name, if you ask me
<Evil_Whisper> I thought dapper was going to be supported for 3 years?
<SmartUnix> then format installer show for me this "no file system is defined."
<stuart_> Hello. I am trying to update Firefox to 1.5. I am using Archive Manager. Where do I extract the files to?
<Stormx2> !tell stuart_ about ff1.5
<kemik> !tell me about ff1.5
<x_dapper> I be running the 6.04  just got it in last night
<Evil_Whisper> !tell me about ff1.5
<Stormx2> stuart_: Follow the instuctions in the wiki and it will work fine. I installed ff1.5 today.
<kemik> Stormx2:  ff1.5 didnt work
<kemik> =)
<Stormx2> Didn't it?
<Stormx2> ack
<Evil_Whisper> !tell me about ff1.5
<stuart_> What wiki?
<Evil_Whisper> !tell me about firefox
<Stormx2> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Stormx2> There
<Stormx2> That one
<stuart_> Thanks
<Stormx2> Use that link
<stuart_> SOrry, very new to this
<SmartUnix> any help
<Stormx2> My fault
<Randomnick33> so any advice on the modem thing? Leave it in or take it out to install post ubuntu set up?
<Stormx2> Forgot it.
<ordinary> someone help me change my keyboard layout please
<kemik> ah great! " The Totem video plugin doesn't seem to work with firefox 1.5" .. i consider Totem a bug in ubuntu anywys =)
<Stormx2> Randomnick33L What is the problem?
<psycose> bluefusionxl, have you done $ sudo  modprobe ndiswrapper  or   $ modprobe ndiswrapper  or #  modprobe ndiswrapper  ?
<Randomnick33> It has an install disk which quite clearly sayd to be used before connecting the modem to your pc
<Stormx2> kemik: I consider them both bugs.
<yassine> can we use pocket pc with ubuntu?
<kemik> Stormx2:  Firefox too ?
<yassine> sync
<Stormx2> yassine: yes!
<yassine> how to please? !!
<bluefusionxl> i am in root
<pawel> ordinary: gnome?
<bluefusionxl> psyco
<Stormx2> yassine: There is a great guide at ubuntuforums.org, search for "PocketPC"
<burning_bronx> yassine, it should be possible
<psycose> bluefusionxl, have you compile ndiswrapper yourself ?
<ordinary> I'm using gnome now
<matte_g> Where can I find the guide to get mp3 support in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: i've done it! With a smartphone though, but its the same process
<Randomnick33> I was just wondering whether it be better to leave my modem in for the installation or to take it out and install it later
<yassine> ok i will search for the guide, thanks !!!
<ordinary> I also have and enjoy the kubunntu desktop environ
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: I wrote a HOWTO on some models which are differcult
<Evil_Whisper> :S
<bluefusionxl> psyco, at first I tried that and then I folloed the ubuntu wiki and made .debs
<Anth0ny_> transgress, now my installer ask for the kernel-headers for my kernel. How do I install these?
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, I am not the one with a Pocket PC
<pawel> ordinary: Panel -> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<bluefusionxl> psyco, ok  I just uninstalled it and reisntalled the thing using debs
<psycose> bluefusionxl, what is the gcc version you used ? sorry my nick is not psyco lazy man
<bluefusionxl> psyco, it still deos not work
<pawel> quite obvious.
<bluefusionxl> psycose, sry
<gnomefreak> Anth0ny_,  if you just updated kernels after you boot into new kernel the rest of the packages should install
<bluefusionxl> let me see
<bassnrat> is there any suggestions on how to decompress an .rmp file?
<matte_g> Which package contains gnomebacker?
<burning_bronx> bassnrat,  you first have to install the alien package
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get install fakeroot alien
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<bluefusionxl> psycose, I used the latest.. but it had nurmerous errors
<bluefusionxl> so I folloed the iunstructions on the wiki and made debs
<bluefusionxl> abd got that error message
<klondike> Hello again
<Comrade_Vladimir> how do u load a ubuntu partition on windows xp
<matte_g> Which package contains gnomebacker ?
<bluefusionxl> psychose, do you want the error message again?
<SmartUnix> any help in my install problem ?
<psycose> bluefusionxl, what is the gcc version you used ?
<Stormx2> Comrade_Vladimir: You need an app for that
<burning_bronx> Comrade_Vladimir, you download one of the many linux browsers
<bassnrat> ok thank you big time
<Klondike> What's the best way to pursue a probably X configuration problem?
<Dr_Willis> Comrade_Vladimir,  check  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<bluefusionxl> psycose, it is
<Klondike> *probable
<Comrade_Vladimir> i use firefox on windows burning_bronx
<Stormx2> Comrade_Vladimir: I beleive theres one called Tuxido (or however you spell it)
<bluefusionxl> oops got cut off
<SmartUnix> i created Ext3 partiton with MagicPartiton
<bluefusionxl> let me check
<SmartUnix> and when i try to install ubuntu , it's show for me partiton list (included Ext3 partition) i choose to format Ext3 partiton
<SmartUnix> then format installer show for me this "no file system is defined."
<burning_bronx> Comrade_Vladimir, I didn't mean web browsers
<burning_bronx> lol
<Comrade_Vladimir> haha
<Stormx2> SmartUnix: You didn't need to do that, the installer will do partitioning itself
<Klondike> I just installed Ubuntu, and it seems to have installed perfectly aside from the fact that X won't boot.
<Klondike> I get a "No screens found" error
<bluefusionxl> psychose, gcc 3.3
* gnomefreak bbl
<psycose> bluefusionxl, ok
<SmartUnix> but i want install in Ext3 exists partition
* bluefusionxl is very irritated at ndiswrapper
<Klondike> Is there a particular location on disk where Ubuntu stores its documentation?
<Klondike> That I could look through to help me in configure X to locate my screen correctly?
<Klondike> *configuring
<ordinary> Thank you in Dvorak.
<psycose> bluefusionxl, what tutorial did you follow and what is your wifi hardware name
<mmaglis> Klondike: yes /usr/share/doc/
<void^> Klondike: man xorg.conf ?
<bluefusionxl> okay the tutorial was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<Am|School> Klondike: what's the problem?
<bluefusionxl> and my hardware is DWL 520
<bluefusionxl> DLINK DWL 520
<Klondike> I just completed the Ubuntu installation process, and on first real boot after installation, X won't bott up
<Klondike> *boot
<Comrade_Vladimir> Dr_Willis now how do i use it?
<bluefusionxl> klondike, which ubuntu version are you using?
<Klondike> When I look in the logs, it says that "No screens wree found"
<Klondike> Breezy
<mmaglis> Kondike: can you give us some hardware info?
<Klondike> Sure, I have an ATI Radeon 300 128MB video card
<Klondike> Which is described in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<bluefusionxl> klondike, go to the ubuntu wiki and read a tutorial about setting up X Free
<Dr_Willis> Comrade_Vladimir,  read the web site and docs.. ya install it.. run the control-panel program for it. and set a drive letter.
<djm62> bluefusionxl: not X.org?
<Klondike> OK, I'll install the lynx package with aptitude then?
<Klondike> I checked the x.org wiki but it tells you to use your vendor's documentation
<grim1> I'm having major problems with my cd/dvd drive permissions I can't seem to sudo chmod them is there any way of resetting to a default setting or would haviung dma enabled be a problem??
<bluefusionxl> xfree86 is the default
<Klondike> I checked that by using wget and parsing the HTML in pico -_-
<bluefusionxl> check wiki.ubuntuinux.org
<blo> hi to the channel
<Stormx2> grim1: Did the problem start when you enabled DMA?
<Stormx2> hi to blo
<bluefusionxl> psycho have you an answer to my question yet?
<Comrade_Vladimir> Dr_Willis control panel program?
<Klondike> All right, is lynx the best command line browser?
<bluefusionxl> yes
<bluefusionxl> definatly
<psycose> bluefusionxl, have you take the corresponding driver here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#D ?
<Klondike> Okay, cool, thanks guys.
<Dr_Willis> Comrade_Vladimir,  its a windows program/tool, with a icon in the control panel.
<grim1> Stormx2: No I only noticed when I installed cedega and it keeps failing the permissions test
<derick_> in toronto gay man
<mmaglis> Klondike: try to use more conservative display settings
<bluefusionxl> yes, psycose, I do
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh ok i see it
<bluefusionxl> psyco, my driver is setup properly
<Comrade_Vladimir> Dr_Willis how bout the swap letter that too?
<bluefusionxl> I jsut can't load the ndiswrapper module
<Moxie> could someone help me out with dual booting?
<Moxie> im trying to figure out how to dual boot linux/mac
<Dr_Willis> Comrade_Vladimir,  can you think of ANY reason you need to access the swap partition in windows?  :P
<Comrade_Vladimir> just wonderin
<Moxie> the partitions are screwed up or something?
<holycow> guys, what sorts of startegies do you guys use for mirroring a drive?  i don't want to use dd as its a waste to write every single bit for bit.  i tried using gparted to repartition, dd the bootsector and tar -p over the system files but thats not working.  any other approaches to take ?
<netmonk> anyone using dapper?
<grim1> Stormx2: So I followed there guide to changing permissions but nothing is happening
<Comrade_Vladimir> Dr_Willis wow thats cool thanks
<Moxie> i can get them both installs, then when i try and and run mac it doesnt start up?
<Moxie> any idea why?
<blo> Q: can i install firefox 1.5 via apt-get ? (apt-get insall mozilla-firefox says it's altready the last version...)
<Moxie> i can get the yaboot screen in the begining and all....just tiger wont boot up
<Evil_Whisper> blo firefox 1.5 isnt in the repos
<bluefusionxl> blo, you will have to install 1.5 manually
<Moxie> linux boots fine tho
<Moxie> any ideas?
<bluefusionxl> blo, its really simple
<bluefusionxl> blo, its just a bin file
<bluefusionxl> run it and your done
<bluefusionxl> well its a setup sorta like windows'
<Stormx2> blo: No you cant
<ubuntu> help
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Evil_Whisper> extract to /opt/ and create a symbolic link to /usr/bin/firefox
<blo> ok i'll do that, hoped was something wrong with my list of repositories ;-)
<Moxie> could anyone help?
<Moxie> any ideas?
<stuart_> I was trying to install direfox 1.5. I followed the wiki and just copied and pasted into terminal. I got a bug311480 and downloaded a fix for it. Now Firefox does not open. I get a mozzila quality feedback screen instead. Any ideas where I went bad?
<Stormx2> stuart_: Start over.
<psycose> bluefusionxl, may be you have a symlink problem in /etc/ndiswrapper
<bluefusionxl> what should I do about it, psycose?
<hardbop200> I've got a problem with gmail and getmail, and I can't figure it out
<didier> bj
<DRK13> rim
<bluefusionxl> what should I type in shell psycose?
<hardbop200> I did a search for getmail, and it couldn't find a package, so I d/l the tarball
<hardbop200> to install, I need python 2.4
<hardbop200> when I search for python, I get two billion packages that reference python, but no plain ol' python 2.4
<hardbop200> I'm sure I'm missing something here - can you point me in the right direction?
* bluefusionxl is very mad at ndiswrapper
<psycose> bluefusionxl, thinking ...
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to free my soundcard from other prograpms
<bluefusionxl> ok
<Moxie> any ideas?
<Moxie> someone please help?
<stuart_> stormx2_: Nope, It still is not working.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to free my soundcard from other prograpms
<Moxie> trying to figure out dual booting?
<Moxie> the yaboot
<Moxie> it wont start up tiger.....but linux will load fine
<Evil_Whisper> how do I remove an application and ALL of its depenancies?
* xester good night
<ki8dr> how is the boot loader in ubuntu?
<Moxie> shitty!
<bluefusionxl> If it helps at all psycose I am using "Hoary Hedgehog"
<burning_bronx> shitty my ass
<Moxie> fine if your only running one OS
<Evil_Whisper> for example If I installed konquror (SP?) and wnted to remove it and all of the dependancies how would I do that?
<burning_bronx> grub owns you
<Moxie> owns?
<Moxie> yea it does actually, cause i cant f@cking figure it out
<Moxie> pisses me off
<burning_bronx> easy like hell
<void^> grub is nice. you can do everything with it.
<burning_bronx> true
<Moxie> burning could you help me out?
<burning_bronx> with what?
<Moxie> trying to dual boot
<Moxie> mac/linux
<ki8dr> what dual systems?
<burning_bronx> I've never installed mac & linux
<stuart_> I am still having problems getting firefox to load. I followed the wiki and now I get a Mozzila Quality Feedback agent opening instead.
<Moxie> know anything about yaboot?
<burning_bronx> I know I prefer gnome >.>
<burning_bronx> *grub
<burning_bronx> my brain is off
<psycose> bluefusionxl, what is the detailled kernel version you are using ?
<Moxie> that doesnt help much....
<Moxie> do you know anything about dual booting?
<Moxie> two OS's one computer?
<bluefusionxl> let me check psycose
<burning_bronx> I AM dualbooting
<burning_bronx> only not on a mac >.>
<Moxie> ok....
<Moxie> but still
<Moxie> what did you use?
<Moxie> fdisk?
<Moxie> pdisk?
<frenchy> hey does anyone here use amarok
<stuart_> I am still having problems getting firefox to load. I followed the wiki and now I get a Mozzila Quality Feedback agent opening instead of the browser. Can anyone help?
<burning_bronx> how about ubuntu's partition tool?
<coNP> frenchy, sure
<bluefusionxl> 2.6.10-5-386
<frenchy> do you know why i always get the could not find service kfmclient
<bluefusionxl> psycose, it is 2.6.10-5-386
<hardbop200> sorry to pester, but does anyone have any ideas on the getmail/python issue?
<Nimmit> hey, I need help setting up my wireless card
<bluefusionxl> lol so do I nimmit
<Stormx2> The "GettingUbuntu" page needs updating. To quote: "Currently, the Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger "Preview" release is available at [WWW]  Breezy Colony's area."
<Nimmit> I have a Broadcom wireless card
<frenchy> coNPdo you know why i always get the could not find service kfmclient
<psycose> bluefusionxl, please display the error again
<bluefusionxl> okay psycose
<coNP> frenchy, no, I use the one describe here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<frenchy> im running gnome
<bluefusionxl> psycose, modprod ndiswrapper
<bluefusionxl> psycose, FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko) : Invalid Argument
<stuart_> I am still having problems getting firefox to load. I followed the wiki and now I get a Mozzila Quality Feedback agent opening instead of the browser. Can anyone help?
<coNP> frenchy, me too
<nasso> any skilled java programmer here?
<psycose> bluefusionxl, do $ ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko         what does it output ?
<coNP> nasso, ask, we might help
<Randomnick33> well this time my boot cd didn't work, I got no operating system found while trying to boot from the disk. I'm thinking maybe it doesn't like the .iso exetension, any ideas what I did wrong?
<nasso> i need to output an byte as an ascii character using System.out
<Stormx2> Randomnick33: You burnt it wrong
<Randomnick33> lol I guessed that
<Stormx2> Randomnick33: You can't just copy the iso onto the disk. Check this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Randomnick33> I'm using SONIC to burn it
<Randomnick33> ok thanks I'll read that
<burning_bronx> !iso
<ubotu> [iso]  download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<nasso> i cant just System.out.println(byte), it will print the value of the byte, not the ascii-representation of that value...
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, btw, this is really, really busy
<Lemon-> Stormx2, still there.. :P
<bluefusionxl> no such file or directory
<Stormx2> Lemon-: I am
<Lemon-> Stormx2, hehe
<Stormx2> Lemon-: Hanging in there >.<
<Lemon-> going to sleep
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, ask away, though
<Lemon-> good nite
<burning_bronx> :P
<bluefusionxl> psycose, no such file or directory, and i typed exactly what you said
<burning_bronx> night owns you
<burning_bronx> ^_^
<Hanzo__> whats the install system called in Ubuntu?
<psycose> bluefox83, that what i was saying ... a symlink problem ..
<coNP> nasso: you want an ASCII code (a number)?
<psycose> bluefusionxl,  that what i was saying ... a symlink problem ..
<Stormx2> Hanzo__: The Ubuntu Installer
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, "install system" sounds confusing
<bluefusionxl> yes psycose?
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, please define
<Stormx2> Uh oh
<SweetestSavage> Question: When I try to extract a folder from a .zip archive, I get this error.. Failed to execute child process "/bin/sh" (Argument list too long)
<SweetestSavage> Any ideas?
<Stormx2> a leg just fell off my chair >.<
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: What program are you using?
<Hanzo__> the utility to download additional software.
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, the Archive Manager
<bluefusionxl> how do I fix the symlink problem psycose ?
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, synaptic
<psycose> bluefusionxl,  you are trying to load a module that do not exist..
<SweetestSavage> Is there an archive terminal command?
<burning_bronx> actually it's apt
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: yes there is
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, may I ask what it is?
<nasso> i want it to print the ascii-character that has the same value as the byte. an example. if the byte==100 i want 'd' to be written in the terminal
<burning_bronx> synaptic is a front-end
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: Not sure what it is though. Let me see.
<bluefusionxl> but psycose I ran the .deb
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, Ah, okay. Thanks
<kbrooks> burning_bronx, dont tell him that
* kbrooks hurts burning_bronx :P
<burning_bronx> why? o_O;
<bluefusionxl> what do I need to do psycose?
<orchid> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/2808 is this corect for ubuntu sources? I'm following the http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre and after updating cant find any jre2 package at all
<crimsun_> orchid: there's a j2re in multiverse
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: The command is "unzip"
<Hanzo__> burning_bronx, its because im stupid!!!
<AbdulSpiegel> Question!
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: Shoulda guessed that I think! try "unzip file.zip"
<burning_bronx> O_O;
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, ah, thanks =)
<burning_bronx> oookay...
<burning_bronx> w/e
<orchid> crimsun_: ahh ok, thanks
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone tell me if i should be searching 'ubuntu themes' on google or 'gnome themes' ?
<crimsun_> orchid: use !info j2re1.4
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: gnome-look.org for themes
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel, up to you'
<burning_bronx> AbdulSpiegel, you should go to gnome-look.org
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: And yes you should.
<burning_bronx> roflmfao
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Beat you
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, bit me
<burning_bronx> *bite me
<stuart_> I am still having problems getting firefox to load. I followed the wiki and now I get a Mozzila Quality Feedback agent opening instead of the browser. Can anyone help?
<burning_bronx> :P
<psycose> bluefusionxl, may be you could remove your ndiswrapper driver $ sudo ndiswrapper -e <DRIVER> , then continue your tutorial step starting at installing you driver $ sudo ndiswrapper -i ...
* Stormx2 bits burning_bronx
<Stormx2> o.O
<orchid> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<AbdulSpiegel> WICKED, cus thats the site im on :)
<burning_bronx> :P
<AbdulSpiegel> Is it GDE themes?
<bluefusionxl> ok
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Depends what you want to theme,.
<kbrooks> AbdulSpiegel, try that
<Juhaz> AbdulSpiegel, if you want application themes, gtk 2.x
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Anth0ny_> I just realized that i am running on a 386-kernel. Isn't it performing quite bad on a P4 3GHz?
<AbdulSpiegel> i just want an entire theme so GDE is alright?
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Themes consist of Controls, window borders, and icons
<AbdulSpiegel> oh
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, ah it worked beautifully
<no0tic> hi, will dapper use X11R7?
<AbdulSpiegel> Stormx2, i quess installing them isn't as easy as it is in Windows?
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Much eaier
<burning_bronx> no0tic, it already does
<crimsun_> no0tic: it is, yes.
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: You download the file and drag + drop it into the window
<AbdulSpiegel> window?
<no0tic> crimsun_, burning_bronx :)
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: The theme window. System > Preferences > Theme
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: The advantage of having the 3 areas seperate is so you can mix and match themes.
<Blues-Man> I can't write on the vfat partition, I 've put the  rw,user,noauto options, in your opinion why?
<AbdulSpiegel> oh ok
<Stormx2> Blues-Man: Check the wiki on MountingWindowsDrives
<AbdulSpiegel> ok
<Blues-Man> ok
<AbdulSpiegel> its a tar.gz
<AbdulSpiegel> drag the entire tar.gz?
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, PING.
<burning_bronx> drag the tar.gz file
<burning_bronx> darn
<burning_bronx> it can't get more easy than that
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Yep, Drag it onto the themes window. It should prompt you to install it
<Hanzo__> !ping kbrooks
<ubotu> Hanzo__: What?
<pozdiy> I have Rage 128 PF 16 Mb card under Ubuntu Breezy with r128 dirver, xdriinfo says Screen 0: r128, but glxinfo says direct rendering: No, how to enable DRI?
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Once you have, select "Theme Details" and select the theme you just installed from the list
<Stormx2> Hanzo__: What are you trying to acheive?
<niffe> how can i change reselution? I`v tried in system but there is only 640x480
<pashaw> Anth0ny_, are you having problems with it?
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, as in
<JFlash> is there a website that is like "linux for dummies" or something?
<Stormx2> niffe: you need to reconfigure xorg
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* JFlash needs a linux-for--dummies website :(
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, "are you there. if so, pong me back"
<Hanzo__> how
<Stormx2> JFlash: Check the "Absolute beginners talk" at ubuntuforums.org
<Anth0ny_> pashaw, I think I read somewhere, that you always should install the 686 in order to increase performance?
<Stormx2> JFlash: And of course, ask any questions you have here
<mrtwister> JFlash: for what
<mrtwister> JFlash: what problems?
<navarone> JFlash, if you use a p2p client do a search for linux for dummies pdf and you should be able to get a pdf doc
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, "kbrooks: PONG", oddly enough
<Hanzo__> kbrooks: PONG
<kbrooks> no
<Hanzo__> nvm
<kbrooks> that was a example
<bluefoxicy> why would you need a linux for dummies or whatever, it would probably overcomplicate the usage of linux
<pashaw> Anth0ny_, thats just to maximise the performance  (use all additional instruction sets)   otherwise youll be fine for a long time
<sureshot> i need help getting gambas to run. i click on the icon it seems to try to come up but does not
<Stormx2> bluefoxicy: We were all 1337 n00bz once.
<pashaw> Anth0ny_, when you get bored trying new things   jump on switching it over
<psycose> pozdiy have you got the line :      Load    "dri"           in your "Module" Section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  yeah, and Linux books typically don't seem to go for "Point, click, log in. . ."
<pozdiy> psycose, (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
<Anth0ny_> pashaw, okay, thanks
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  they seem to be more focused on "Oh btw bash has tab complete.  You can update using rpm or apt-get."
<Stormx2> bluefoxicy: Indeed. looking for a "GNOME for dummies" book would be a better idea
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  I've yet to see a basic Linux book that starts anywhere but bash.  :(
<psycose> pozdiy sorry i can't help you ;-)
<Stormx2> bluefoxicy: Thats cause everything on linux is built on bash
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  Writing your own would be better.  "To get started, we'll go into LiveCDs.  LiveCDs will let you experience Linux without installing it."
<blo> tnxs Evil_Whisper 4 the help (was ffox 1.5)
<pozdiy> psycose, tnx
<sureshot> is there anyone on tonight that uses gambas
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  Actually, everything on Linux is built on C, including bash.  Apparently we don't have to learn C to use Linux though.
<Stormx2> The problem with FF is every version feels exactly the same
<Stormx2> bluefoxicy: Well yes. But then C is built on stuff below it too.
<burning_bronx> you could take me higher, so you said
<burning_bronx> I trusted you
<jave> I'm trying to use smbmount in ubuntu, I just installed.. but it doesn't seem to be available
<burning_bronx> I may be a liar, but betrayal
<jave> How do I acquire it?
<burning_bronx> lies in you
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  questionable argument.  The stuff below C doesn't necessarily become anything in particular; it could become ARM, PPC, 8086, or 68000 assembly
<concept10> Stormx2, thats not true, ff 1.5 feels slower
<John> I am in the midst of using Live CD as a demo. I cannot shut off my computer. Any suggestions please??.
<Stormx2> concept10: haha true
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  all different, different MMU concepts, different registers, etc.  You can't say C is exactly built on anything in particular
<bluefoxicy> Stormx2:  except vi, perhaps.
<concept10> John, sudo shutdown now
<jave> What is the default pass for root anyway? I can do sudo by using the same password as I set for my normal user, but "su root" doesnt work with the same password
<John> Not faimailiar with "sudo"
<zoka> I just want to thank to the people who made such a great distribution
<Stormx2> !root
<Stormx2> !tell jave about root
<bluefoxicy> jave:  No root password exists.  Root is disabled.
<zoka> use sudo
<concept10> John, bring up a terminal window.  and run the command sudo shutdown now
<jave> Oh
<Stormx2> jave: Check your messages from ubotu.
<John> What is "sudo", please?
<bluefoxicy> John:  You can't shutdown your computer?
<zoka> jave root is root of all evil
<Stormx2> jave: You can enable root, but it breaks the GUI system tools
<bluefoxicy> John:  Just flip the switch off, if no drives are mounted
<cmatheson> John: you'll probably want shutdown -h now
<bluefoxicy> John:  or press the power button
<John> No
<Stormx2> have some r00tb33r
<jave> Alright, thanks
<jave> hm... I just need to know, how do I set permissions for a directory so that all users can access it?
<bluefoxicy> John:  pressing power once will tell the kernel you want to shut down, so it will do so.
<John> Have pressed power button.
<Stormx2> John: sudo is "Super User DO"
<bluefoxicy> John:  did you mount any drives?
<ga^vu> I'm trying to connect on ubuntu as root, but it seems i do not have the password...is there a default password?
<gwynm> jave: chmod -R ugo+rx mydir ?
<bluefoxicy> ga^vu:  don't ssh in as root, ssh as your own user
<John> No, no drives mounted
<bluefoxicy> John:  Then just hold the power button in until it shuts off, or press reset.
<gwynm> I've got a laptop here with no cd drive, but I have ethernet and a 512mb bootable usb key. Is it possible to do an ubuntu install?
<ga^vu> but i do't have permission to use other partitions
<bluefoxicy> John:  otherwise, system->log off
<ga^vu> and i need them
<bluefoxicy> either or.
<Stormx2> gwynm: Very possible
<bluefoxicy> (powering off is faster on a livecd)
<LiGhTeR> hi all =)
<zoka> ok people how to instal ruby and ruby on rails
<SweetestSavage> Can someone explain to me what SNAT is?
<gwynm> zoka: apt-get install ruby
<bluefoxicy> ga^vu:  then log in and use sudo to get root.
<gwynm> zoka: apt-get install rails :)
<zoka> I have bilion of conflicts
<Stormx2> Hi LiGhTeR!
<ga^vu> sudo?
<gwynm> stormx2: Okay, perhaps I should have asked.. *how* do I install ubuntu? :)
<Stormx2> zoka: apt-get install ruby?
<ga^vu> how do i do that?
<Stormx2> ga^vu: Write sudo before a command you need root for
<bluefoxicy> ga^vu:  userps root with your own password, if and only if you have root access.
<bluefoxicy> ga^vu:  sudo ls /root
<LiGhTeR> tommorow im going to install ubuntu on my server and my q is that if it is possible to share the hdd in the network so that both my linux comp and windows computers can access to the hard drives =)
<gwynm> stormx2: If you give me the top-level steps I can google the details.
<LiGhTeR> and if it's easy =)
<sureshot> so no one kwows anything about gambas this after noon. i will try again later
<Stormx2> LiGhTeR: Yep, Samba can do that
<gwynm> lighter: Yes, use Samba.
<concept10> sureshot, did you try the gambas channel?
<jave> I can't change the permissions of my mounted drives, even using sudo.. im doing "chmod ugo+rx hda1" but it throws out "read-only file system", it's NTFS.... how do I solve this?
<sureshot> this is one i am a newbie
<sureshot> how do i get there
<Stormx2> gwynm: I think theres is a wiki page on it. Otherwise, try ubuntuforums.org <-- There will definately be a howto on it
<concept10> ->  /join #channel
<gwynm> jave: You can't. NTFS is read-only because MS haven't released the specs and the driver can't safely write to it.
<Stormx2> jave: unmount, the mount with umask=0000
<John> Thank you - kept pressing the shut-off. I am looking at putting the program on an IBM Thinkpad Pentium II leaving Widows 98 in place due to the material I have ondorard. The harddrive is partitioned. Any thoughts, please?
<jave> alright
<Stormx2> jave: Wait
<Stormx2> jave: Not on NTFS
<sureshot> i have tried the deb install it just does not come up
<jave> oh
<zoka> E: Package ruby1.8 has no installation candidate
<zoka> what to f
<Stormx2> jave: DO NOT try to write to NTFS. Bad idea
<trappist> zoka: libruby1.8, ruby
<LiGhTeR> stormx2 gwynm okay thx =) but im also thinking of putting the server directly on the broadband line and behind the server put a switch and connect my other computers throw that switsch is that also possible ?? =)
<jave> So how do I access it? Even if it's read-only... I can't even cd to it because it says permission denied
<ga^vu> thanks
<niffe> how  can i rename xorg.conf?
<Stormx2> LiGhTeR: I have no idea
<sureshot> you will corrupt ntfs that way
<burning_bronx> actually 2.6.15 "has" some NTFS write functionality
<burning_bronx> >.>
<jave> Forget that, I don't want to write to it! I just want to access the files
<pashaw> LiGhTeR, Sambas  on a front line server is a bad idea   use something like clarkconnect to do that
<sureshot> tricky you need to know what you are doing or you will corrupt it
<LiGhTeR> pashaw okay =)
<gwynm> jave: If you just want everyone to have read access, then that umask=000 ought to do it..?
<jave> Alright...
<jave> Thanks
<Stormx2> jave: If it is read only, then you can access the files
<pashaw> LiGhTeR,  clarkconnect will share your connect as you described and  give you a fairly safe Samba share for internal users
<jave> Stormx2,  I get permission denied when trying to cd to the mounted drive, but I'll try umask=000
<burning_bronx> hmm I am using umask=722 here
<burning_bronx> works fine
<zoka> E: Package libruby1.8 has no installation candidate
<zoka> grrrrr
<bluefoxicy> apt is too damn slow
<bluefoxicy> it's written poorly.
<AbdulSpiegel> Stormx2, okay okay im kinda lost
<LiGhTeR> pashaw okay thank you so much i will start work with it tommorow (coun on alot of q:s about it ;);) )
<bluefoxicy> It spends like 10 seconds "Unpacking xfce4-icons"
<trappist> zoka: you've got some issues with your repositories
<bluefoxicy> during which time it's using about 2% of the CPU
<burning_bronx> AbdulSpiegel, where did you got lost?
<gwynm> stormx2: Found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bluefoxicy> CPU usage should be maxed at all times.
<gwynm> stormx2: Obviously, it needs a >650mb usb stick :(.
<trappist> bluefoxicy: not every process is cpu-intensive.  extracting a zillion icons from a non-compressed archive, for example, would just be i/o-intensive.
<jave> Why isn't "smbmount" available? I thought that was standard in samba? Hm. So how am I supposed to mount a networked windows share without smbmount?
<trappist> jave: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<jave> Thanks again
<Apache_am> There is someone from Brasil ???
<holycow> how the hell does partimage image  a 20 gig drive in 2 minutes?
<AbdulSpiegel> burning_bronx, okay so im looking for themes and all i saw in GDM is like login screen stuff, so i went to GTK 2.1 and like theres abunch of files
<holycow> jesus
<Apache_am> Is there someone ?
<AbdulSpiegel> i dont know what to do
<burning_bronx> so?
<RaisedFist> Please help me with this: I installed fluxbox from source and I don't know how to add it to the GDM sessions. Thanks
<sureshot> is the command to list the chanels /list
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  ok, but it seems to be minimally CPU intensive on everytihng, and I though debs were bzip2'd now.
<trappist> Apache_am: try #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<servoe> How do I CTRL+ALT+DEL in linux?
<burning_bronx> AbdulSpiegel, you download the tar.gz and drag it to the themes window?
<holycow> you don't servoe
<holycow> what do you need to accomplish?
<Apache_am> Thanks i will try ..
<servoe> firefox is frozen, and sitting there
<AbdulSpiegel> burning_bronx, yeh i did that, bu i get an error,  it says file format is invalid
<ggeller> I'm having trouble installing ununtu on my new AMD64 system.  After I specify the keyboard, I get an error "Detect and mount CD-ROM  Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted..."  No matter if I eject the CD-ROM and re-instert it, it won't mount!  The machine installed Windows 2000 Pro with no problem and runs Knoppix OK.  What should I do?
<burning_bronx> :/
<trappist> ggeller: that happened to me.  worked fine in a different cdrom drive.
<burning_bronx> AbdulSpiegel, how very peculiar... I just installed a theme this way and it worked fine
<niffe> how do i restart x server?
<burning_bronx> have you tried more than one file?
<burning_bronx> maybe the one you tried was corrupted?
<trappist> niffe: ctrl-alt-backspace
<AbdulSpiegel> then i tried saving to desktop and hitting the 'install theme' thing and still go the same error
<RaisedFist> Please help me with this: I installed fluxbox from source and I don't know how to add it to the GDM sessions. Thanks
<trappist> RaisedFist: why from source?
<holycow> servoe, you can kill it a few ways, easiest is to add  the kill window applet to your desktop.  you can alternatively add a system monitor applet to desktop and when an app hangs you can open up a services window like in win to kill the app.
<ggeller> trappist:  OK.  I'll swap one from another box.  Thanks.
<holycow> servoe, alternatively you can kill it via command line a number of ways.
<RaisedFist> trappist, because the one installed from synaptic is not working
<burning_bronx> AbdulSpiegel, have you tried more than one file?
<holycow> if t hat doesn't work you can restart your entire x session with ctrl/alt/backspace
<AbdulSpiegel> yup
<servoe> how do I start x-win again when I CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE?
<lorent> juess wut!
<burning_bronx> and you keep getting the same error?
<jave> What's a good mp3 player?
<burning_bronx> weird...
<djk_> jave: amarok
<burning_bronx> jave, what dm you using?
<jave> Ill check it out thanks
<niffe> hmm, i reconfigured xorg.conf, restarted it, and still i cant change resolution
<christianp> hi all
<ossie> hi
<lorent> the zen creative touch is my fav mp3 player for the price
<burning_bronx> if you're using KDE - amarok, if you're using gnome - Beep Media Player
<jave> jave, gnome... but I'm trying to switch to fluxbox or fvwm but neither apt-get install fluxbox or fvwm is working ^
<lorent> ooo zat kind?
<irvin> servoe, startx
<jave> er, burning_bronx *
<servoe> thanks!
<ossie> can anyone point me to the nearsest place to get some support compiling new kernel???
<motoguzziman> hi all, i have a quick question. when i install using the synaptic p.m does the sysem hold on to the downloaded files and if so where are the help in the file system?
<burning_bronx> jave go for the beep media player then
<AbdulSpiegel> burning_bronx, this is the one i want http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<jave> alright
<burning_bronx> also try the fluxbox channel on this serv
<concept10> jave, you need to add a session file
<jave> a session file? =/
<burning_bronx> AbdulSpiegel, I've used that
<burning_bronx> it's overrated
<burning_bronx> xD
<lorent> ive got a question before im out, my left arrow key never works unless i change my keyboard configuration to like UK and then back to US, any idea wtf thats about?
<concept10> jave, google for how to add a fluxbox session file ...  /usr/share/xsessions
<AbdulSpiegel> burning_bronx, darn, are there any better ones
<jc-denton> http://www.bsdgangster.org/
<jc-denton> y0
<jave> concept10,  will that solve "couldn't find package fluxbox"?
<AbdulSpiegel> burning_bronx, i need something to work with Ubuntu 5.10
<burning_bronx> personally I use xfwm4 with clearlooks theme
<concept10> jave, no, thats something different
<burning_bronx> ;)
<jave> Okay...
<burning_bronx> it's pretty weird ya noe ~_~
<concept10> burning_bronx, well you will love the clearlooks 2 theme, its the best
<jave> burning_bronx, whats the packagename for bleep media player?
<motoguzziman>  i have a quick question. when i install using the synaptic p.m does the sysem hold on to the downloaded files and if so where are the help in the file system?
<vir> should be able to find some stuff on installing fluxbox on the forum
<burning_bronx> jave, bmp or something
<burning_bronx> just a sec
<baldy1324> hi ive got a question about speakers/alsa
<Apache_am> Where can i configure workgroup, domain usin ubuntu
<Apache_am> ?
<Stormx2> How big is a standard ubuntu install?
<burning_bronx> I think a gig or two o_O;
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Hmm
<jave> Stormx2,  2gb
<burning_bronx> Stormx2, that depends on what you usin...
<jave> I just installed and it's using 2gb
<vir> its worth it Stormx2
<ossie> can anyone point me to the nearsest place to get some support compiling new kernel???
<burning_bronx> if you go for lightweight stuff it can be packed in half a gig
<irvin> who's asking about fluxbox?
<jave> vir,  I'm not impressed... I'm switching back to gentoo =P
<Stormx2> vir: its for a friend. Im already using ubuntu
<jave> irvin,  I am
<burning_bronx> jave go sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<irvin> jave, have you been here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<jave> E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<jave> I haven't, I'll check it out thanks
<baldy1324> i hav a question about alsa/speakers
<burning_bronx> jave do you have universe enabled?
<AbdulSpiegel> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!
<nickrud> jave, also, read AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one here use m:trip?
<Stormx2> jave: Enable universe and multiverse
<AbdulSpiegel> Damn theme stuff
<vir> apt-get = great :)
<jave> burning_bronx, since I don't know what that is, I guess not
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Shhh
<Stormx2> AbdulSpiegel: Whats the problem? :-\
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> well, components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<sureshot> can someone tell me about hoe to enable universe and multiverse from with in ubuntu
<vir> jane....
<burning_bronx> jave in terminal do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mifritscher> hi
<Apache_am> Where can i configure workgroup, domain and etc with samba ?
<vir> damn you beaT me to it burning_bronx
<mifritscher> which program makes the content in /sys?
<Stormx2> sureshot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<burning_bronx> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<void^> mifritscher: linux
<burning_bronx> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<irvin> ubotu, you there?
<ubotu> irvin: Do they come in packets of five?
<sureshot> ok i keep forgetting about that wiki thanks again. sorry for such petty questions i am learnig though
<JFlash> ok, i'm thinking about trying another distro that is easier on me then Ubuntu, but i want to stick to gnome. So I check Mepis and see it uses KDE, Then I check Mandriva, but i users KDE too. Now I'm ok, let's see about Linspire, "world's easiest" as they say.... o f00nk !!  KDE again!!!  Dude, what do I do??
<mifritscher> void, which part of it?
<Stormx2> sureshot: No problem
<mifritscher> my problem is that this directory is empty...
<void^> mifritscher: the kernel part
<nick01> JFlash, mandriva has gnome too
<pashaw> jave,   System-> Help -> Starter Guide  ->  installing programs     (scroll down)  Adding Universe/Multiverse
<SweetestSavage> Can someone tell me how I can use IPTables?
<burning_bronx> mandriva is the sux0rz >.>
<mifritscher> so, how can I let the kernel make the content?
<vir> JFlash,  what are youhaving probs with?
<baldy1324> i hav a question about alsa/speakers....
<whadar> JFlash: linus say KDE... why do you want gnome? ;)
<void^> mifritscher: mount -t sysfs none /sys
<burning_bronx> Linus knows nuffin'!
<burning_bronx> XD
<void^> mifritscher: if it doesn't work your kernel lacks sysfs support
<Stormx2> JFlash: What is wrong with ubuntu :(
<indy> hello!! i'm a new ubuntu user, can you help me?
<nickrud> !lart linus
<vir> SweetestSavage  you could use firestarter
<Stormx2> Yeah i saw that comment about KDE linus made XD
<mifritscher> many thanks, void :-)
<SweetestSavage> vir, could you teach me how?
<indy> can you tell me an antivirus for ubuntu that scans a windows partition?
<burning_bronx> indy O_O
<zoka> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<burning_bronx> why would you want this?
<Stormx2> "Gnome is a disease"
<vir> SweetestSavage firestarter is a gui front end for iptables
<Stormx2> >.<
<void^> indy: clamav
<nickrud> gnome-terminal
<burning_bronx> Gnome owns you.
<vir> gnome is ace
<QRZ> SweetestSavage:  Nobody can just tell you how to use iptables... books are written on it!  It's a vast subject.
<burning_bronx> Gnome > KDE
<nickrud> gak
<zoka> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<JFlash> KDE is ugly as hell
<zoka> what to do people
<SweetestSavage> QRZ - Any references you could point me towards?
<klaym> hello! how can I check my computer's main board name and precise information?
<chapium> gnome is missing one thing
<chapium> and that is gnomes
<DRK13> lol KDE
<chapium> it is sad
<whadar> burning_bronx: :)
* chapium cries
<indy> nickrud, can you explain me how install it?
<tomaj> how much of a crackpot is linus, kde > gnome my ass, i dont see firefox, azureus or thunderbird working natively in kde. Case closed!!
<QRZ> SweetestSavage:  Yeah.  Hold on a sec...
<Stormx2> "This 'users are idiots, and are confused by functionality' mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do."
<JFlash> and gnome is smooth in my eyes. to me it all comes down to this. sorry about that
<nickrud> zoka, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DRK13> KDE = :cran:
<jave> gnome is crap, kde is less crap, but both are among the ranks of the crap :p
<SweetestSavage> QRZ - Thank you
<indy> i dont know use linux like as windows?
<nickrud> indy, if that's about clamav, I know nothing :)
<burning_bronx> gnome is good
<burning_bronx> I mean the desktop
<QRZ> SweetestSavage:  http://www.netfilter.org/
<vir> gaim = gtk bby :D
<burning_bronx> the metacity wm is ghei
<Seveas> kill the desktop war
<tomaj> kde looks nicer and feels nicer to work with but it doesnt have firefox or azureus so therefore nothing can beat gnome
<Seveas> it's totally off-topic
<chapium> i like gnome's defaults, but I wish I could add/remove a few things
<vir> KDE has nothing as good as gaim
<vir> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<QRZ> SweetestSavage:  http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
<Stormx2> Guys
* tomaj hugs Seveas
<Stormx2> He's op now
<whadar> gaim?
<Stormx2> >.<
<plagerism> what is this master     8813       root   11u     IPv4              12143                 TCP *:smtp (LISTEN)
<burning_bronx> gaim > kopete
<SweetestSavage> QRZ - Thanks a lot =)
<chapium> gaim actually does not use gnome libraries...
<QRZ> SweetestSavage:  np
<void^> quit the kde<>gnome talk, it makes everyone look stupid
<Astxist> anyone know how to get the version of a install program/package?
<Stormx2> We love you seveas, please don't kick us :(
<burning_bronx> wtf was that?
<nickrud> plagerism, that's postfix
<jave> tomaj: KDE doesnt have firefox? what is preventing you from running firefox under kde?
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<nasso> Astxist, check in synaptic
<vir> gaim 2.... .is going to be great
<mifritscher> the next problem with suspend to disk: it doesn't find my swap-partition :( it is mounted correctly (see it with free)
<Seveas> Stormx2, then don't start/continue such crap discussions
<Stormx2> burning_bronx: Too much KDE & GNOME holy war
<Astxist> nasso, in use
<burning_bronx> lol
<DRK13> gaim 2???????
<Stormx2> Seveas: I didn't. I didn't even take sides!
<vir> jane its not native
<chapium> is there a version of gaim using QT?  That would be interesting
<Astxist> nasso, and I'd prefer one that works for the cmd line
<Seveas> Stormx2, but you fed it with the linus quote
<plagerism> nickrud, do I need that??
<Seveas> chapium, it's called kopete :)
<nasso> Astxist, okay then.. take a look at apt-cache, might be it :)
<cgnet> hello
<vir> yes DRK13  gaim 2 is beta
<Astxist> nasso, thanks
<burning_bronx> anyway
<nickrud> plagerism, well, now, that is an issue under discussion :) but probably not. You have all your mail stuff configured in evolution, right?
<Seveas> gaim2 is beta and not nearly finished/usable
<pashaw> Astxist,   are you asking how to check versions already installed?
<indy> ok, nickrud, im seeing clamav in internet, excuse me if i dont ask you ok, im from spain and not speak english very good
<nasso> Astxist, np :)
<vir> its going to have VOIP and wecam support
<burning_bronx> I tried gaim2
<burning_bronx> it was nice
<plagerism> nickrud, yes I do
<burning_bronx> >.>
<nickrud> indy, no problem, if I knew anything, I'd help
<Astxist> pashaw, yes from the cmdline
<Stormx2> Seveas: Aww come on :( I've been sitting in this channel helping people and i give one lousy quote from the guy who made us all be here and suddenly I'm evil :(
<chapium> if kopete is gaim with qt, then functionality wise, they should be equals
<Seveas> indy, you might try #ubuntu-es if you prefer to speak spanish
<pashaw> Ashtonian,   dpkg -l
<JFlash> is Suse easier on Noobs then Ubuntu?  I have been trying to configure this system for days and I still cant get evrything to work!!
<nickrud> plagerism, then no, you don't really need postfix
<chapium> alas, I favor adium... that thing rocks
<burning_bronx> JFlash, what can't you configure?
<odat> anyone have any experience getting aureal a3d sound working
<plagerism> nickrud: I believe my system was compromised last night, because another isp complained that I was DDOS attacking an ip last night
<vir> JFlash,  you been to the forums?
<nickrud> plagerism, what version are you running?
<Seveas> JFlash, suse is different. Some parts more difficult, some parts maybe easier
<JFlash> last thing was getting my CD-RW to display/erase/record as expected.  It's just too decieving!!!
<nickrud> plagerism, ubuntu I mean
<Astxist> ah apt-cache show xserver-xorg worked thanks again nasso
<indy> thanks seveas, but i prefer speak in english, because in my work i must speak it ;)
<klaym> hey where can I check my mother board's technical information?
<Seveas> indy, okido :)
<Seveas> klaym, lshw/lshal
<chapium> klaym, the manufacturer's website
<plagerism> nickrud: breezy
<concept10> I cant change the controls on my theme any more, its locked somewhere. Anyone know how to fix this?
<burning_bronx> I don't know what you find deceiving... but okay
<klaym> Seveas: thanks
<JFlash> burning_bronx,  there's nothing I cant configure, but it usually takes hours and lots of reading and tons of quirks to configure each item. That all adds up, that's the problem
<coNP> _null ++ :)
<vir> JFlash,  try ubuntuforums.org and do a search for ubuntuguide
<burning_bronx> JFlash, do you use the forums?
<Seveas> JFlash, I doubt suse will be easier for you then
<nickrud> plagerism, then, postfix is not a standard part of breezy, you have to install it yourself. It's a mail daemon, and something someone would like to hack into your system.
<Seveas> ime Ubuntu is the easiest to configure
<JFlash> vir, yea, i've been around there sometimes
<ice> hello
<Seveas> hi ice
<JFlash> Seveas, thanks for your opinion!
<vir> JFlash,  you can use automix i think its called
<ice> any one know how to get microsoft games on ubuntu
<Seveas> automatix is crap
<plagerism> nickrud:  I am running breezy, however I upgraded progressively from warty
<JFlash> vir, what's automix?
<chapium> ice, which ones?
<Seveas> ice, cedega
<ice> um halo
<nickrud> plagerism, ok, hoary did install postfix
<ice> mostly
<cgnet> I have an external modem "SupraExpress 56e PRO Diamond" but my system doesnt recognize it. how can i make it to work?
<odat> anyone have any experience getting aureal a3d sound working
<bluefoxicy> blast
<plagerism> nickrud:  how do I disable it??
<ice> but this a test machine so i dont think halo  will work on it
<burning_bronx> JFlash, it's a tool that supposedly installs all the things you'd need
<Seveas> JFlash, he means automatix, an evil crappy piece of shit that some people mistake to be an easy installer
<bluefoxicy> the ipod has an OS on it
<chapium> ice, you can try cedaga like Seveas said... dont be surprised if its crap though :D
<vir> JFlash,  its a installer... it will set up msfonts, java w32 codecs
<Seveas> but in fact it's an easy trigger-a-reinstaller
* bluefoxicy wanted to sex up the hard disk to boot linux if he attached it to a USB port.
<Thom_> hi all
<vir> firestarter
<void^> ice: it's reasonable to assume microsoft games work best on microsoft platforms
<Thom_> little question :)
<Thom_> how to install ati drivers?
<Seveas> vir, don't advise automatix in here
<Thom_> or reinstall becouse of new kernel?
<Seveas> !tell Thom_ about ati
<nickrud> plagerism, you can simply apt-get postix away. There are some things that will want a mailer, however. It all depends on if you installed them. apt-get will complain about removing extra packages then.
<cgnet> I have an external modem "SupraExpress 56e PRO Diamond" but my system doesnt recognize it. how can i make it to work?
<Stormx2> Yeah i installed a new kernel version today. Rebooted and got "kernel panic"
<nickrud> plagerism, if apt doesn't complain, then continue with the remove.
<JFlash> Seveas, why is it evil?
<burning_bronx> my latest kernel pwns
<vir> ok Seveas
<burning_bronx> JFlash, it would mess your system enought to have to reinstall
<indy> another question ;), can i use a rpm package in ubuntu?
<Seveas> JFlash, it overwrites config files, mindlessly uses --force-yes and makes no backups
<BlueEagle> stormx2: It would appear as you didn't compile all the required drivers then. :)
<Seveas> it is TOTAL CRAP
<chapium> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, crap
<Stormx2> indy: Yep. use alien
<rinzai-sh1> indy: yes...look into alien
<Seveas> and triggered dozens of reinstalls already
<ice> ok now how d you extract files and install them
<burning_bronx> !EasyUbuntu
<vir> lol
<Stormx2> BlueEagle: I rebooted again and it was fine.
<JFlash> ubotu tell JFlash about automatix
<burning_bronx> Seveas, there should be an entry about EasyUbuntu
<rinzai-sh1> automatix could be written better with just ten monkeys and ten typewriters!  w00t!
<AMDXP> ok if i want to make a folder read/writeable in the /var/www folder i do a chmod correct
<ice> im a linux newbe
<Seveas> burning_bronx, easy{breezy,ubuntu} is still in development, older versions suck as much as automatix
<chapium> i like the idea of automatix
<ice> how do you extract files and install them
<Seveas> AMDXP, yes
<chapium> ice, welcome
<ice> yo
<JFlash> LOL. ubotu tells me automatix is crap !!
<BlueEagle> stormx2: So your kernel paniced when attempting to boot it the first time but when you attempted to boot it again it worked?
<burning_bronx> I heard EasyUbuntu merged with Automatix... anyway
<Seveas> chapium, the idea is nice, the implementation is shit
<BlueEagle> o.O
<AMDXP> Seveas and for all the folders inside that folder i would have to use  -R correct
<burning_bronx> enough bout that - better learn do stuff manually
<Seveas> AMDXP, correct again
<Stormx2> BlueEagle: Yep. Its happened to me once before with FC
<burning_bronx> get the power in your hands
<dydimustk> should I be able to get firefox 1.5 up and running?
<AMDXP> ok let me try this again
<Seveas> dydimustk, why would you?
<chapium> Seveas: Yeah, I looked it over, but was frustrated that it would be installing a ton of baggage I do not need.
<cgnet> I have an external modem "SupraExpress 56e PRO Diamond" but my system doesnt recognize it. how can i make it to work?
<odat> anyone have any experience getting aureal a3d working
<ice> hay cadaga isint free
<ice> what about wine
<dydimustk> Seveas: should I not want to?
<Thom_> so :P
<BlueEagle> stormx2: Did you do a hard reboot after the panic? (ie. turn the power completely off, not just ctrl+alt+del?)
<Thom_> that fucked up
<Thom_> tell me about ati again please :P
<chapium> ice, cedaga  helps with directx support.. wine does not
<Seveas> dydimustk, 1.5 is not much different from 1.0.7
<Thom_> !tell _thom about ati
<Stormx2> BlueEagle: I hit the reset button.
<ice> but its not free
<vir> ice  you can complie cefega from cvs i believe don't ask me how
<Seveas> no different at all for the thing I use it for
<BlueEagle> stormx2: Sounds weird.
<ice> ???
<Seveas> and 1.0.7 is supported in Breezy
<dydimustk> Seveas, I'm not having much luck with extensions
<ice> ok talk to me like a child
<dydimustk> I guess I'll just have to look for older one
<dydimustk> s
<ice> one who knows windows like the back of my hand
<AMDXP> Seveas: I am trying to make a folder jinzora and all folders inside read / writeable
<AMDXP> Seveas: is this correct  sudo chown vegeta -R  jinzora2
<burning_bronx> ice knowing windows does not make you special >.>
<irvin> AMDXP, yes that's correct
<Seveas> AMDXP, probably
<Stormx2> ice: Cedega is amoral but its the best thing there is for gaming.
<ice> but i like windows
<ice> but not free
<AMDXP> i dont have to specify rw
<indy> Stormx2, where is alien? i dont see it!!! Help me please
<void^> ice: piece of advice: use windows for games, save your time
<ice> you see free is in my price range
<Seveas> void^, apt-get install alien :)
<Stormx2> indy: its not in the repos? let me see
<irvin> AMDXP, that would be chmod
<Stormx2> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<irvin> AMDXP, sudo chmod +rw
<Stormx2> yeah its there
<Stormx2> ^_^
<vir> ice even when most windows ftp clients don't even work to ftp protocol standard?
<Stormx2> Im gonna take a bath. Cya later
<TigerDuck> Good evening
<ice> well im just trying to get the doom collectors to work
<ice> nothing that complicated
<vir> i can't believe i'm running azureus on only 198mb of ram
<burning_bronx> vir, you would run out of ram soon enough
<burning_bronx> azureus is a memory hog
<AMDXP> i cant get it to work
<AMDXP> You don't have permission to access /apache2-default/jinzora2/index.php on this server
<burning_bronx> complete remove it and install BitTornado
<burning_bronx> .
<vir> i know it is burning_bronx  :P
<vir> all java is
<burning_bronx> then don't use it
<burning_bronx> use bittornado
<TigerDuck> I wonder if it's better to upgrade hoary to breezy or to freshly install breezy. Any recommendations? .... thanks
<vir> i thought i'd try running it with xubuntu
<burning_bronx> :O
<vir> :P
<void^> as long as you've got more than 128m there should be no problem with azureus
<burning_bronx> !bittornado
<ubotu> burning_bronx: I don't know
<AMDXP> do I have to actually start php
<burning_bronx> hmm
<burning_bronx> !bittorrent
<ubotu> well, bittorrent is at <reply> The BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cmatheson> AMDXP: you probably didn't make it excecutable
<irvin> AMDXP, sudo chmod a+rw -R
<burning_bronx> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<coNP> vir: install RAM :)
<nickrud> TigerDuck, is your home directory on a separate partition?
<plagerism> How would I find out about security updates??
<vir> coNP: can't temp comp waiting for my new cpu
<TigerDuck> nickrud: nope
<AMDXP> well i have all christmas break to figure it out thanks for the help though
<Astxist> plagerism, you'd enable the repos for them in sources.list
<plagerism> I am getting updates from security.ubuntu.com
<vir> ice: doom collections that dos by any chance?
<plagerism> But I want to know what they are in regards to
<burning_bronx> x-mas break is not meant for linux studies
<Astxist> plagerism, and the update manager would tell you automagically
<burning_bronx> winter break is for drinking and sex
<burning_bronx> :/
<nickrud> TigerDuck, then you probably want to upgrade.
<irvin> plagerism, there's a mailing list on that
<nickrud> !tell TigerDuck about breezyupgrade
<Astxist> plagerism, hit the description arrow in software updates
<irvin> plagerism, ubuntu-security-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<TigerDuck> thanks nickrud
<Astxist> plagerism, that gives info on them
<PsycOCraxY> someone who would like to help me?
<cmatheson> !anybody
<concept10> this Vista-gray theme in gnome is _killer_
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Astxist> Craxy, if you pick a nick and stick with it ;p
<Craxy> :D
<Astxist> concept10, linky?
<Fixion> I installed ubuntu, but I can't get the sound to work.  I've gotten the sound to work under straight debian many times, but it just doesn't want to work for me now, how do you get sound to work?
<vir> the community should get together and create some stunning themes show everyone what the community really want and maybe publish a .deb for it aswell
<plagerism> Thank you Astxist
<klaym> I'm considering flashing my BIOS that only accepts 136gb of my 200gb hard disk (Award mainboard, 2000). Is k3b good for making the flash cd?
<Seveas> klaym, k3b can burn about anything...
<concept10> Astxist, gimme a sec
<Astxist> plagerism, np might want to look into what irvin mentioned too if you're into security :)
<Astxist> concept10, sure
<plagerism> and thank you irvin
<irvin> np plagerism
<Craxy> i have a problem when installing ubuntu, it doesent find my disks, i have tried change for another disk but it still doesent work. Somebody who has an idea of whats wrong?
<plagerism> I am getting errors within my /var/lib/dpkg/available file
<plagerism> how do I resolve this??
<burning_bronx> you should all try shutdown
<burning_bronx> it cures all problems
<void^> Craxy: your question would be so much better if it included some information about your disks and controllers
<cmatheson> plagerism: it would help to paste the actual error you are getting
* Astxist shut downs burning_bronx
<coder> I have dual monitors setup w/ geforce 6600... only problem is, my monitors are backwards.
<coder> Any help?
<plagerism> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 74269 package `tclparser':
<plagerism> cmatheson
<Fixion> is there any way I can find out exactly why sound isn't working?
<Mongoose> anyone know what GRUB error 17 is?
<cmatheson> plagerism: hmm,, what is the command you're trying to run?
<Astxist> coder, open up xorg.conf and change hte server layout
<burning_bronx> Astxist, I really need a shutdown
<burning_bronx> my brain is overheating
<vir> irish monitors?
<plagerism> cmatheson, anything to do with apt
<Astxist> burning_bronx, heh bit late there?
<burning_bronx> I am dehidrated too
<MrProper_> coder, what do you mean backwards
<cmatheson> plagerism: when/why did it start?
<burning_bronx> well it's almost 1 AM
<plagerism> cmatheson, the file seems to have gotten corrupted
<burning_bronx> and I haven't had much sleep these days
<MrProper_> coder, are you using twinview?
<coder> MrProper_: the heads are reversed.  and yes
<plagerism> cmatheson, my system may have been compromised last night
<Seveas> burning_bronx, shall i kick you out to make sure you get some sleep? :)
<cmatheson> plagerism: hmm, if it may have been compromised you're definitely going to want to backup/reinstall
<MrProper_> coder, 2 seperate cards or dual headed card?
<plagerism> cmatheson, I know
<plagerism> Okay thank you
<coder> dual head.  6600 gt, dual dvi
<burning_bronx> Seveas, that would be abusing your rights ;)
<concept10> Astxist, check out my desktop: http://elfurl.com/visit.php?id=123p
<Seveas> only if you don't ask for it :)
<burning_bronx> lol
<burning_bronx> do I look like I am asking?
<burning_bronx> I will go to sleep soon
<MrProper_> coder, put this: Option          "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf" under your "Device" section
<cafuego> Yes, you do.
<burning_bronx> I won't hold much longer
<indy> one question, whats the stable version? breezy?
<cafuego> indy: Yes
<burning_bronx> yesh indy yesh
<cafuego> indy: also known as 5.10
<Craxy> void^ : may i pm you?
<rinzai-shu> indy: Breezy Badger!!!!
<MrProper_> coder, or simply switch the monitor cables around or move the monitors hehe
<void^> Craxy: no.
<coder> =)
<coder> thanks MrProper_
<burning_bronx> Breezy stable, Dapper unstable, Groundhog non-existent
* burning_bronx with a mad gaze
<ggeller> trappist:  OK.  The other CD-ROM drive worked.  Thanks.
<Craxy> okay, anyway the drive is a Maxtor, Diamondmax VL 40 5400 ROM
<Craxy> *RPM
<TokenBad> with breezy did the oss sound stop working?
<Astxist> concept10, nice
<burning_bronx> pmount /dev/bed
<cafuego> Maxtor, aka Seagate? ;-)
<screenresolution> can anybody tell me how to enable higher resolution?
<Seveas> !tell screenresolution about fixres
<screenresolution> max is 640x800
<Delgul> *plop*
<concept10> Astxist, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32459
<sureshot> hello it is me again. when i loaded ubuntu it defaulted to the generic 64 bit amd kernel should i load the k8 64 bit kerneel for better operation
<TokenBad> I can't get oss sound to work but alsa and esd work
<cmatheson> TokenBad: probably because esd is tying up your sound card
<trappist> ggeller: excellent news
<indy> ok, thank you very much
<Craxy> the motherboard is a IAWARD, PCI PNP 686 from 1998
<TokenBad> cmatheson, I did killall esd
<Astxist> concept10, thanks
<cmatheson> TokenBad: what are you trying to use OSS sound for ? and what is the error when you do it?
<cafuego> sureshot: Depening on what you mean by "better opeation" your best bet might be to use i386 Ubuntu.
<TokenBad> I am trying to pick it in multimedia setup..and just says failed to contruct pipeline
<Craxy> i have a problem when installing ubuntu, it doesent find my disks, i have tried change for another disk but it still doesent work. Somebody who has an idea of whats wrong? the drive is a Maxtor, Diamondmax VL 40 5400 RPM, the motherboard is an IAWARD, PCI PNP 686 from 1998
<sureshot> i have a 64 bit abit mother board with a 64 bit simpron 1.8 ghz process.
<indy> thaks for all of you, you re my heros
<cafuego> sureshot: I have an amd64 too. i386 software is far more mature and tends to work better. (If you just use the machine as desktop, you should consider it)
<steve_laptop> ok for you laptop users with wifi wlassisant for ubuntu   - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=597441#post597441
<burning_bronx> wow an AMD64 Sempron
<burning_bronx> real beauty isn't she?
<burning_bronx> ;)
<vir> whats the best bt client available for linux?
<sureshot> ok thanks for the advice. may install that kernel and check it out
<burning_bronx> vir, the original bittorrent or bittornado
<vir> ok
<holycow> burning_bronx, actually they are quite neat, performance is smooth, and you can't really complain that $40 cpus are now 64bit
<pozdiy> where is the systemwide .bashrc on Breezy?
<sureshot> i am still trying to find info on gambas. it just will not run ... and place you know of. i posted in the forum but that takes time and there is no wiki
<burning_bronx> that's what I meant
<Seveas> pozdiy, /etc/bash.bashrc
<burning_bronx> There was not a bit of irony in my comment
<burning_bronx> :)
<pozdiy> Seveas, tnx
<ossie> can anyone point me to the nearsest place to get some support compiling new kernel???
<cmatheson> TokenBad: i'm not sure, i would try running sudo lsof | grep dsp and see if t hat showed up anything
* vir has ended up with a bloody sempron.....64... 
<sureshot> ossie have  you tried serching the wiki site for info on that
<burning_bronx> what's wrong with semprons?
* vir had ordered a amd 64 mobile 2800+ from the states but thing went pear shape :(
<ggeller> ossie: google site:ubuntulinx.org kernel build howto.
<Craxy> so nobody has a clue about whats wrong?
<cmatheson> ossie: what do you want to compile a new kernel for?
* burning_bronx has a sempron
<evermuse_> vir if you have a metric ass load of ram azureus is very nice for seeding several files at once
<Seveas> metric ass load is indeed the minimum requirement...
<holycow> burning_bronx, *high five* :)
<SweetestSavage> Excuse me, how do I download the decoders/codecs for Totem Movie Player?
<zoka> people help
<ossie> I have gone thorugh that but i have got a make error , i want advice on it
<zoka> zlib
<Seveas> SweetestSavage, for which format?
<zoka> I am getting error it seems my dist do not have standard lib zlib
<cafuego> vir: prosciutto with pear is nice
<Seveas> zoka, paste the error at the pastebin
<SweetestSavage> Seveas - Movie formats.. mpeg/avi, the general ones
<holycow> burning_bronx, we are building like $300 boxes for the office these days and the performance of these things is phenomenal
<cafuego> zoka: It does. Are you compiling stuff without knowing how to?
<ossie> make[2] : *** [fs/inode.o]  Error 1
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<burning_bronx> wicked
<Craxy> Seveas do you know what is wrong?
<ossie> im getting this
<Seveas> SweetestSavage, gstreamer0.8-* packages or w32codecs with totem-xine
<ossie> when making the kernel
<burning_bronx> I want a phenomenal 300$ box
<burning_bronx> xD
<Seveas> burning_bronx, for the last time: stop being off-topic
<Seveas> this is a support channel
<SweetestSavage> Seveas, thank you
<vir> will someone be able to give me a hand with my webcam in a sec please?
<burning_bronx> and I support people whenever I can
<TigerDuck> wow, just 1029 packages *leech*
<burning_bronx> *sigh*
<ossie> im trying to add ITE raid driver support
<ossie> im following a tutorail
<nuxGuru> is there a 'guru' here willing to meet me on AIM?
<cafuego> ossie: Don't.
<ossie> all goes wel upto the last point
<cafuego> ossie: Use the controller in IDE mode.
<zoka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6034
<Kyral> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> ossie, look at kernel compile howtos on the wiki
<ossie> how do i use it in IDE mode please :)
<G> Hmmm where can i find want version of what was in a certain ubuntu release
<G> (i.e like packages.debian.org)
<cafuego> zoka: Yes, you undoubtedly need the libz1g-dev package
<zoka> how to get it
<ossie> i am happy if i had ide mode, but i thought i had to install the driver
<Craxy> Seveas: i have a problem when installing ubuntu, it doesent find my disks, i have tried change for another disk but it still doesent work. Do you have an idea of whats wrong? the drive is a Maxtor, Diamondmax VL 40 5400 RPM, the motherboard is an IAWARD, PCI PNP 686 from 1998.
<cafuego> Why are you compiling stuff?
<Seveas> zoka, apt-get install libzlib-ruby
<Astxist> does anyone know how to set a system wide variable?
<ossie> cos i want to add support for my ide raid card
<zoka> thanks
<ossie> it shows under the device databse
<psycose> G http://packages.ubuntu.com/  isn't it funny ?
<Astxist> and have it for each boot no matter the user
<ossie> sorry device manager
<ossie> but the drives havent appeared
<cafuego> ossie: Doesn't it just get picked up my the normal ide driver?
<Seveas> ossie, and why do you think you need to recompile for that?
<Seveas> can't you simply modprobe the driver....
<ossie> cos the driver is in source format
<Seveas> ah right
<Aven> I allowed port 22 on my firewall, is there anything else I need to allow to allow ssh?
<G> psycose, I didn't expect that, but oh well....
<Seveas> you have sources for the driver
<ossie> i wanted to include the driver in the kernel, i thought that was the only way
<cafuego> ossie: The RAID one yes.
<void^> very recent kernels come with the ite8212 driver
<Seveas> then you don't need to compile the kernel
<cafuego> ossie: That would be the proprietary one, the one you need to avoid.
<ossie> i have the latest version
<Seveas> just install the kernel headers and compile the module
<Seveas> (which is not trivial, google for a good howto)
<nuxGuru> is my internal hardware modem located at /dev/ttyS3  ?
<cmatheson> ossie: just install the kernel-headers for whatever kernel your using and go from there
<pinkisntwell> I tried to launch xscreensaver from the terminal and it would just sit there without giving me back the command prompt, what gives?
<ossie> how do i compile the kernel headers???
<cmatheson> ossie: they're headers... you don't compile them
<rinzai-shu> nuxGuru: very likely so.
* cafuego gets a migraine
<crimsun_> ossie: you mean install them? apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rinzai-shu> nuxGuru: try it and see :-)
<Craxy> gaah i wont get any help from you, will I?
<burning_bronx> this is too much for me
<nuxGuru> dont know how tto test it
<zoka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6037
<burning_bronx> night yall
<nuxGuru> have not figured out how to access it
<rinzai-shu> nuxGuru: install minicom and have a go at it
<ossie> crimsun, cheers, so if i get the headers i can add support for my raid card, im a bit lost are headers compiled kernel modules???
<ossie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=597303
<void^> Craxy: hm, you'd have to pastebin output of fdisk -l and dmesg.. but at any rate i don't know anything ubuntu install/setup
<nuxGuru> is minicom in the Cd release?
<ossie> im following this tutorial
<void^> +about
<Seveas> ossie, kernel headers are what you need to compile kernel modules
#ubuntu 2005-12-28
<ossie> ok i got the headers what do i do with them, ??
<cafuego> ossie: Keep in mind the tutorial may be wrong.
<ossie> ok
<pashaw> Craxy, your info is soo vague     does/did windows detect the disks  be fore you tried ubuntu?   jumpers wrong?   ide channel enabled in bios?
<rinzai-shu> nuxGuru: aye...it is...
<cafuego> ossie: I would personally grab a newer kenrel (maybe the one from dapper), seeing as that supposedly has built-in support.
<Craxy> void^: pastebin output of disk -I and dmesg, dont really understand that part, would you mind to explain that part?
<ossie> can i apt-get this new kernel??
<cafuego> ossie: Yes, you can.
<Hanzo__> can ubuntu be installed to a Hard drive.?
<cmatheson> Hanzo__: that's mostly the point
<Seveas> Hanzo__, yes
<nuxGuru> k.. next question .. am trying to install PengAOL.. is there anyone here that is familiar with it
<cmatheson> nuxGuru: if you're looking for IM i would just stick w/ gaim
<ossie> sorry to keep on do u have the apt-get command i should use for the new kernel with support??
<cafuego> ossie: It's a bit more involved than that, as you need to make some chnages to pull it from the right repository.
<Craxy> pashaw: windows detected the disks before i had windows installed, but the computer has aged since then, does someone know how i can check if the disks works?
<darker-shadow> i have a few question about ubuntu and ntfs partitions,can som one help me?
<rinzai-shu> "windows detected the disks before i had windows installed"  that does not compute!
<screenresolution> How to ask ubutu about screen resoultion
<cmatheson> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ossie> cafu what repositries do i need please
<tsawyer> stick with gaim..but if you're diehard about getting pengaol..go here
<tsawyer> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<screenresolution> how to change resolution?
<screenresolution> max is 640by800
<nuxGuru> am currently getting error: pengaol:error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3    cannont open object file: no such file or directory
<void^> Craxy: what i meant is: get the output of `fdisk -l` and `dmesg` on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - might be easier to just boot knoppix or another livecd to test it..
<darker-shadow> questions*
<nuxGuru> I need this to work to get ubuntu to talk to web
<screenresolution> questions*
<psycose> ossie i think you should first find an official howto that will help you to undestand more ..
<nuxGuru> yea .. I am an aol user
<screenresolution> !ubutu tell screenresolution about screen resolution
<ubotu> screenresolution: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ossie> so read officail howto , on upgrading kernel to dappper biuld??
<cmatheson> !fixres
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pashaw> Craxy, you could try a live_CD  in a terminal type  fdisk -l  to see detected drives/partitions   you could reinstall any windows OS just to make sure the jumpers and drives are working
<cmatheson> screenresolution: go to that link
<Xkiddiegrinders> Hey, I have a quick question, is there an easier way to strect icons other than right clicking them and then selecting the stretch option, its just a slow process...or better yet, is there a way to set a default desktop icon size
<Hanzo__> why is there no china mirror on the DL page?
<darker-shadow> is it dangerous to allow ubunto read amd write on ntfs partition?
<pashaw> Craxy, drives not detected can be alot of things    until you rule out hardware setup  fixing possible Linux errors is a pain
<Seveas> Hanzo__, because there is noen?
<Seveas> none even
<cmatheson> Hanzo__: where in china are you?  maybe you could just use the taiwanese mirrors?
<Hanzo__> im not in china
<trappist> after all, taiwan = china
<vir> could it be the mobo hdd controler is not being picked up?
<psycose> ossie what are you trying to do ?
<cafuego> ossie: Let me go and get a fresh coffee, then I'll talk you through it.
<ossie> cheers very much
<ossie> i just want to add support for my ite raid card
<cmatheson> Hanzo__: so what's the deal w/ chinese mirrors?
<nuxGuru> am trying to get a number of aol users to convert... but I need to get it to work for me before I can help them...
<ossie> from what i see on the ubuntu formus, i could do it by adding the files to the kernel
<Hanzo__> cmatheson all those people who live there (1.3 billion)
<Hanzo__> they could use ubuntu?
* kitsch is away: I'm busy
<ossie> there is a tutorail there and all goes well untill the last make command
<cmatheson> Hanzo__: it wouldn't take long for them to set up a mirror if they wanted  it.  there probably are mirrors and it's just not official anyway
<vir> nuxGuru  are they using bb or dial up?
<psycose> ossie, what is the tutorial ... ? at what step do you fail ?
<nuxGuru> I am on dialup.. they are on dialup
<ossie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=597303
<vir> ok
<Stormx2> Back
<Xkiddiegrinders> Does anyone at all know how to constrain icons by default?
<ossie> if u see that post i posted my failure message on there
<nuxGuru> until I can get dialup to work on aol. the ubuntu is worthless
<dailyrorschach> any users here using a dell latitude d600, I used it with hoary but had some problems want to know if breezy works well on it.  Also www.ubuntuguide.org is there a similar site for version 5.10
<rinzai-shu> nuxGuru: that is not a very good argument buddy.  you should find a good local isp and sign up with them, and get your friends to do the same.  there's simply no go excuse to stay with aol
<ossie> as soon as i have my raid card sorted, ill be ok to sort out my other little issues
<nuxGuru> they neeed to add support in the cd release for dialup users and to support the  PengAol
<Hanzo__> is ubuntu compatibel for remote desktop (send and host)  connections to XP machines?
<psycose> ossie, what is is the error ou get ? from what command ?
<rinzai-shu> Hanzo__: yes it is
<ossie> hanzo yes, u could host a vncerver on your ubuntu box and use a vnc compatible client on the xp macine
<nuxGuru> there is no reason for you to get 'opiniataed' on a users choice of "ISP
<ossie> ill show u psycose
<psycose> ossie use a pastebin so you can show other people later..
<Hanzo__> i need to connect to the computer(s) at work using VPN, for RDC, thats all
<rinzai-shu> Hanzo__: Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<Kvark> I'm trying to burn a bunch of files to a CD but it says that some of the files have invalid file names ...how do I solve that or figure out which files to rename?
<ossie> ok
<pashaw> Hanzo__,  remote desktop is in the base install  use any VNC viewer to access it
<Hanzo__> rinzai-shu, is that a GUI?
<rinzai-shu> Hanzo__: yes
<Hanzo__> or command line?
<Hanzo__> thanks
<rinzai-shu> pashaw: VNC != RDP
<nuxGuru> so ... is there any  assistance here to help me get pengaol to work
<ossie> http://pastebin.com/475842
<Hanzo__> i think its called L2tp onto the VPN
<ossie> psycose, http://pastebin.com/475842
<gerry> Has anyone seamlessly logon with ADS authentication?
<rinzai-shu> Hanzo__: VPN is not the same as RDP either...you'll have to use something else to establish the VPN connection (e.g. FreeSWan) and then use Terminal Server Client to make the RDP connection over the VPN
<ossie> if it would be easier i will just use the new dapper kernel
* rinzai-shu passes a band handle to the kernel
<rinzai-shu> hahaha "band" handle...oops
<gerry> Any LDAP guru in the room
<nickrud> nuxGuru, the file you're looking for is in  libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 , part of gcc-2.95, a very old compiler. You may need to install it to compile your software
<nickrud> *gcc-2.95
<tidalwav1> Hi people, I have a specific question about bash scripting and awk...anyone know about these things and want to help?
<cafuego> ossie: Ok. Now one thing to keep in mind is that hotplug may not work when running the dapper kenrel; it uses a different way of handling things, so usb disks may need to be manually mounted when plugged in.
<rinzai-shu> gerry: LDAP is not specific to Ubuntu alone...have you tried the #ldap channel ?
<ossie> no problem , i can mount disks
<gerry> no i have not
<ossie> u think this will be a pain with ipod?
<nuxGuru> ty Nickrud .. will seee what I can do with it
<gerry> thanks I will see if I can get some in sight there
<tidalwav1> anyone know a lot about awk? :P
<rinzai-shu> gerry: there's almost seventy folks on there.  one of em is bound to be a guru. ;-)
<ossie> i also use a external usb dvdr
<ga^vu> i'm trying to install opendc, because after the configure command ,,, it tells me ti type make...but "file not found"
<ga^vu> why?
<psycose> ossie,  well are you using the good version of gcc to compile the kernel ?
<cafuego> ossie: Mine gets mounted by gtkpod on the dapper kernel.
<ossie> cafuego, why have they removed such a important feature, also can i downgrade kernel
<nuxGuru> cn you tell me wheere I might locate it?  I could go in and tryy to mod the pengaolsource to work with the new compiler . bt my programing skills are very ouitdated
<rinzai-shu> ga^vu: do you have build-essentials and all that jazz installed?   sounds like you are missing make.
<cafuego> ossie: They haven't removed it, it just doesn't work between the dapper kernel and the breezy userspace.
<bradley_> hey anyone heard of hamachi?
<Tricia564421> anyone know how to access the msn chats?  I am not talking im
<nickrud> nuxGuru, I basically quit coding in 1989, so ... :)
<ga^vu> aham
<ossie> i made a link from version 4.30  to the required verision
<ossie> of gcc i mean cafuego
<nuxGuru> I quit in 90
<ga^vu> I'll try that
<jgrieves> any hacks to gdm to just allow a command line login?
<ossie> i made a softlink
<cmatheson> jgrieves: what do you mean?
<crimsun_> jgrieves: meaning no display manager?
<ossie> will the new kernel work with vmware??? as i need this
<cafuego> ossie: What does 'gcc -v' say about the version?
<jgrieves> cmatheson like an option to just stop gdm  + x and do a command line login
<bradley_> anyone heard of hamachi?
<jgrieves> cmatheson used to do it all the time with xdm
<ilmari> where do I report bugs on packages that dont exist in bugzilla or launchpad?
<nuxGuru> Unix has changed way too much .. and linux has many new terms and tools that I am not familiar wityh
<ossie> sorry its 4.02 , cafuego
<cafuego> ossie: vmware crashes (here) bith the 2.6.12 and 2.6.15 kernels.
<crimsun_> jgrieves: echo false | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cmatheson> jgrieves: like 'apt-get remove gdm'? or chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm? or you could check out update-rc.d
<cafuego> ossie: Ok, that's pobably the issue then. You need to run it with gcc 3.4
<psycose> ossie, yes use 3.4 .....
<nuxGuru> excuse my typos as I am a one handed touch typer
<nickrud> minix was the 'thing' when I stopped. Almost got it out of byte, maybe my life would be different if I had ;)
<bradley_> how do you map a network drive on linux?
<ossie> can i install the 2 versions cafuego
<ilmari> specifically, dhcdbd
<jgrieves> no i just want like a button on GDM to click so i can revert to command line login
<jgrieves> i guess i can use ctrl _ alt _+ 1?
<cafuego> ossie: Yep. 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4'
<jgrieves> im just used to m old xdm das :)
<crimsun_> jgrieves: right, there's no pretty button by default.
<duck__> anyone know where to get sgzip from?
<cmatheson> jgrieves: yes you can use ctrl+alt+f1
<cafuego> sgzip? Wassat?
<jgrieves> crimsun_ alright
<psycose> cafuego, even vmwareplayer ? vmwareplayer run good for me ... 2.6.12-10-k7
<duck__> anyone?
<ossie> sok im installing the proper version
<psycose> ossie, Debian power ;)-
<cafuego> psycose: Not tried the player, only workstation (the vmnet0 module makes the kernel oops)
<jgrieves> crimsun_ cmatheson ty :)
<tjs> having all sorts of issues with totem in firefox on breezy. I've installed win32codecs, totem wont use them. mplayer works so I installed mozilla-mplayer, firefox still uses totem. I apt-get removed totem, firefox -still loads totem??-
<ossie> :) cheers, cafuego and everyone else
<jgrieves> merry christmas
<crimsun_> you, too
<rinzai-shu> duck__: seekable gzip?
<tjs> it says its the mozilla-totem plugin, but I can see no package in dpkg -l for that
<ossie> how do i remove a solftlink ??can i just rm it ?
<duck__> rinzai-shu,  thats the one, know where to find it?
<cafuego> ossie: yes
<tjs> how do I kill this totem thing?
<tjs> with fire?
<MrProper_> can we all organise a world wide boycott of using WMV and WMA codecs....friken annoying
<tidalwav1> nobody can help me with awk?
<MrProper_> tidalwav1, sure'
<cmatheson> tjs: i think 'kill' would be more effective than fire... but whatever
<duck__> rinzai-shu, i tried building from source, but it fails on: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<ilba7r> !wlassistant
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ilba7r
<cafuego> MrProper_: wtf are you still use them? We've been boycotting them for YEARS.
<tjs> cmatheson: :)
<ilba7r> !info walassistant
<cafuego> duck__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoApt
<MrProper_> cafuego, hehe i dont use them but sometimes i need a clip they only give out in wmv piece of crap
<cafuego> duck__: It will fix your problem.
<psycose> cafuego, i'm pretty impress by the work they have done for the player... may be they scare about Xen that is coming ...
<tidalwav1> MrProper: opening external dialog
<rinzai-shu> duck__:  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=100803  ?
<cafuego> duck__: Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CHeckInstall
<MrProper_> tidalwav1, how do you mean?
<nickrud> tjs, you could try installing totem-xine, or rm the libtotem stuff in the firefox plugin directory
<tjs> ok, thanks :)
<ossie> whoops i just deleted the real thing instead of the softlink, ??? andy way to fix that ??
<tidalwav1> MrProper, I mean I opened an external dialog window to talk to you about my problem, because it's very specific
<cafuego> ossie: reinstall (gcc)
<ossie> hehehe, im like a bull in a china shop
<ossie> hehehe
<tidalwav1> MrProper, do you see the dialog window?
<MrProper_> tidalwav1, no
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc'
<rinzai-shu> wmv makes the jesus baby cry :-(
<tidalwav1> MrProper, forget it then, I"ll type it here, hang on
<servoe> hhaha
<servoe> baby jesus
<rinzai-shu> servoe: yes, that one!
<Aven> what's the command to see all current ssh connections?
<psycose> ossie # ln -s target link_name
<ossie> im being silly now , how do i reinstall, i have done another apt-get and it says its installed, but i just accidentaly delted it
<cmatheson> Aven: you coud try something like ps -C ssh ; ps -C sshd
<cmatheson> er, ps -gV
<cmatheson> ack
<cmatheson> ps -fC
* cafuego refers ossie 20 lines up
<Aven> ah, thanks
<rinzai-shu> it is as if man ps has started spitting out random examples here
<ga^vu> still won't make ?
<ga^vu> why?
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, ping
<ossie> cafuego, i delted the files froom /usr/bin
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, wassup?
<ossie> i thoguht i was delting the softlinks
<ossie> but i have delted the files
<jax0m> if someone emailed me a .tar.gz in three parts (main.tar.gz.part.aa, ab, ac) how do i get all three together?
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc'
<ossie> cafuego, your a star
<Hanzo__> hey kbrooks
* cafuego knows
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, wassup?
<ossie> i tried reinstall , but i was doing it wrong cheers
<ossie> its done by the looks of it < whooope
<Hanzo__> nothing, just asking about the VPN config
<void^> jax0m: cat blah* > foo
<rinzai-shu> jax0m: 'someone' should have included some instructions for you!
<_nesta> i just made a mistake and associated all files with xmms media player ... now i cant go to my system setting ... it pops up the media player instead ... how can i undo this ???
<varsendagger> hey what is a good program for me too look at my har4d drive graphically, sizes and stuff?
<jax0m> hmm
<ossie> i was using suse, but it go slow and bloated , so i cam eback to ubuntu hoping to get my raid card sorted, then im happy with it
<jax0m> void^, just append it?
<ossie> had sound card issues on suse, it would work when it felt like
<sureshot> hey does anyone know of a viusal type basic dev. pacage other than gambas
<cafuego> Yay, my v6 tunnel is back
<ossie> i prefer ubuntu , but suse had built in support for my radi card
<Yamato> ciao, anyone who speak italian?
<nemik> when you plug in an ipod, where is it connected in /dev/? for me it puts it in /media/ipod as mount-point which is OK but it is read-only! how can i make it write-able?
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<void^> jax0m: try it.. looks like the kind of files produced by split (see man split)
<jax0m> k
<jax0m> thanks void^
<Yamato> ubotu> grazie (tnx)
<ubotu> Yamato: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<jax0m> jax0m@mantits:~/Desktop$ sudo cat main.tar.gz.part.aa > main.tar.gz.part.ab
<jax0m> bash: main.tar.gz.part.ab: Permission denied
<psycose> ossie you can use MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-2.95" to specify the gcc version you want to use ....
<Yamato> yap, I understood!
<ossie> sweet, ill rember that for future
<rinzai-shu> jax0m: you cannot use redirection like that with sudo
<HymnToLife> Yamato > ubotu is a bot
<Yamato> I've just swich to ubuntu.it
<Yamato> lol, ok...
<void^> jax0m: cat [all part files here]  > output_file_here
<rinzai-shu> jax0m: if you must use sudo, do something like :  sudo sh -c cat main.tar.gz.part.aa > main.tar.gz.part.ab
<_nesta> can anyone help please
<void^> jax0m: be careful, sudo might only affect cat but not the redirection after >
<_nesta> i just made a mistake and associated all files with xmms media player ... now i cant go to my system setting ... it pops up the media player instead ... how can i undo this ???
<psycose> ossie, so are you ok ?
<ga^vu> why after ./configure won't it accept may make?
<ossie> yes seems good so far
<ossie> many many thanks
<ossie> u guys/ gals are great
<duck__> cafuego, worked wonders, thanks
<sureshot> just a quick question. does anyone know of a dev package for linux that is like visual basic other than gambas
<ossie> i wish i would have converted to linux years ago
<ossie> wasted too long on windas
<rinzai-shu> ossie: it is never too late to begin anew
<ossie> i just started a new job that u support software on linux too, so i thought now is a great time to start using at home
<ga^vu> why after ./configure won't it accept may make?
<ga^vu> heeelp meee...please :D
<ossie> one of my work buddys recommended ubuntu
<psycose> ossie, just remember to read the man first and you will boost increasingly
<ossie> hehehe, yes :)
<Hanzo__> is Ubuntu compatibel with USB memory sticks 128mb  ?
<crimsun_> Hanzo__: yes
<Hanzo__> can the aMule program be installed?
<crimsun_> Hanzo__: sure
<varsendagger> hey what is a good program for me too look at my har4d drive graphically, sizes and stuff?
<ossie> what else could i do with biulding my own kernel??
<ossie> is the possiblities endless
<crimsun_> varsendagger: System> Administration> System Monitor
<crimsun_> (DappeR)
<jax0m> void^, i hope this works ;)
<crimsun_> varsendagger: in Breezy, check Applications> System Tools
<varsendagger> crimsun_, i only use fluxbox and i have seen some cool programs but i can't seem to find them again
<rinzai-shu> varsendagger: xdu, qdu, kdirstat there are many
<psycose> ossie, remember to post the solution on the thread concerning the gcc version and eventually using  MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-3.4" make-kpkg ... this will help others ;-)
<crimsun_> varsendagger: gnome-system-[tab] 
<MarcN> I have two sets of ~300 scanned photos from a wedding (damn CVS screwed it up the first time) - the photos are close, but not identical and have totally different filenames.  Any tools to find the matching scans?  findimagedup only finds 4 matches and they are right.
<ossie-fingsx> i certianly will, psycose
<ossie-fingsx> bbi10mins, waiting for compliation to end
<MoonRanger> is thier a fast way of installing KDE ...
<viscount> anyone familiar with the `tar xGf archive.tar /some_folder` command? particularly the G part of it? does it make a full backup first time it runs?
<MoonRanger> like with an apt-get command
<misse^> MoonRanger sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<misse^> I think :o
<viscount> Moder, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<viscount> whops
<MoonRanger> is that to install or de-install kde
<MoonRanger> thats what i used to install KDE
<viscount> install
<MoonRanger> is thier a similar command to un-install
<misse^> I'm guessing sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop MoonRanger
<viscount> MoonRanger, i dont think so
<jax0m> void^, that worked
<viscount> misse^, i dont think that will uninstall any of the kde desktop packages, just the one package named kubuntu-desktop
<jax0m> thanks, honey
<Seveas> MoonRanger, try debfoster
<gnuyen> does anyone know where the ipw2200 firmware is in ubuntu 5.10?
<misse^> viscount oh, yeah you're right
<psycose> viscount have you read the man ?
<misse^> maybe through synaptic?
<viscount> psycose, yes, but sometimes its not very verbose
<guest_> must go today!  2 alienware laptops price $500 for one, 750 for two. message me on aim at mikcomputing, msn at heymikeeh@hotmail.com or yahoo at mperkelay if interested and wanting to buy only!!
<viscount> psycose, are you familiar with it?
* viscount tries to kick guest_ but fails
<jvai> hey uall. good evening
<kbrooks> Hanzo__, here?
<Hanzo__> huh?
<viscount> kbrooks, are you following me :)
<kbrooks> viscount, no
<psycose> viscount, no sorry, hope google could help you ..
<viscount> psycose, im pretty sure I got it, but just thought I'd ask someone with xp on the subj, better safe than sorry
<AbdulSpiegel> okay, can someone help me get mpegs to play on like firefox and stuff
<greg_> 5.04  help.   x starts ok the login screen comes up and accepts the ligin info. but gnome never starts.  all i get is a gray screen and a mouse curser ???
<greg_> fresh default install   ^
<stianh> Hey, does anyone know how to change the functions of multimediashortcuts on laptops in gnome? I have volume up/down/mute that I wanna map to PCM instead of Headphones
<ga^vu> anybody help me please !!!
<gandhii> anyone else have the problem of ubuntu install not being able to respond to keyboard at the first "language" menu screen in the install?
<stianh> ga^vu, what's your problem?
<ga^vu> anything i install...make -> command not found
<stianh> hmm
<stianh> you don't have make then
<viscount> anyone familiar with the tar -G flag?
<hypernewbie> doesnt make always come by default
<ga^vu> probably
<gandhii> or its not finding it
<ga^vu> how do i install it
<ga^vu> or...
<hypernewbie> synaptic??
<ga^vu> i'm new in linux
<greg_> ga^vu install via the package manager...  but to compile you have to install 'build-essential"
<AbdulSpiegel> can anyone help me to get .wmv and mpegs to work?
<stianh> ga^vu, you have used synaptic? package manager?
<ga^vu> k...2 sec
<stianh> ga^vu, what greg_  said
<greg_> now how the crap do i start gnome ?
<mcjerry> i've been using xchat for several weeks now......is there a better program on ubuntu for irc use?
<hypernewbie> well
<hypernewbie> i dont have that package
<hypernewbie> but i build fine
<kemik> greg_:  "startx" or "gdm" i guess
<greg_> kemik read the first post plese
<hypernewbie> mcjerry, what better u expect?
<psycose> viscount, isn't -g better than -G ? (http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/tar/tar_78.html)
<kemik> greg_:  fresh install but gnome doesnt run ?
<greg_> yep
<kemik> greg_:  and startx/gdm does nada?
<AbdulSpiegel> can anyone help me to get .wmv and mpegs to work?
<kemik> greg_:  looked over your xorg.conf ?
<kemik> no errors?
<kemik> syslog ?
<greg_> no startx gdm work just fine,  but no desktop
<ga^vu> found it
<mcjerry> hypernewbie: nothing in particular, just wanted to know opinions.......if better program than xchat
<ga^vu> thank you
<ga^vu> thanks a alot
<greg_> kemik: Xorg is NOT the problem.   gnome wont start.
<stianh> greg_, you don't get any messages?
<greg_> nope
<stianh> and what are you trying to do to stat gnome?
<stianh> s/stat/start
<Vejito> Hi'all :)
<greg_> login at the gdm prompt and it accepts the login then goes gray and stayes there stianh
<stianh> Hello
<Vejito> Is this the place for an Wintel consultant to be "converted" to Ubuntu user?
<hypernewbie> greg_, startx?
<kemik> greg_:  ah ok.. that sounds really weird
<stianh> greg_, aha. hmm, and it's the first time it is trying to start gnome?
<greg_> hypernewbie: startx starts xorg  yes  but no desktop.
<hypernewbie> wierd
<greg_> stianh: yes
<nevakee31> how do you play mpg, mpeg, avi files on linux???????????????????
<cdubya> nevakee, mplayer
<hypernewbie> nevakee31, apt-get gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Kamping_Kaiser> greg_: do you have gdm installed?
<hypernewbie> nevakee31, apt-get gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<nevakee31> ok thanks cdubya~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<greg_> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<holycow> instead of startx restart gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm restart for any newbs that might be asking
<stianh> nevakee31, enable universe in synaptic and add gstreamerplugins then use totem
<hypernewbie> ir rhythmbox
<cdubya> nevakee31, or do what hypernewbie and stianh said.........
<cdubya> heh
<nevakee31> great i will do just that!!!!!!!!!!! thanks stianh and cdubya!!!
<nevakee31> and hypernewbie
<stianh> hehe
<nevakee31> :)
<greg_> so anyone have any clue what might be up with this thing ?
<kemik> greg_:  no, not really..  using breezy ?
<stianh> greg_, sorry. the thing I would normally try if it was an old install gone busted was to just rm -rf all the .gnome and .gtk stuff
<hypernewbie> or u can download the unsecure mpg123(like i did) and do a force install :)
<greg_> hoary
<kemik> greg_:  anyways, it could be network related
<greg_> stianh: that could work cause the /home was not clean.
<psycose> Vejito new to Ubuntu / GNU Linux ?
<Vejito> Can someone help me find a solution for installing an old ISA SoundBlaster 16 card?
<kemik> greg_:  googled it and a few hits has sort of the same symptoms when network is mucking-up
<stianh> greg_, then you should try that
<Vejito> New to Linux :)
<Vejito> Hi Psycose
<kemik> greg_:  btw, a special reason why you use hoary ?
* Craxy^away is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<stianh> greg_, that can easily become a problem when keeping your /home :P
<greg_> kemik: have the cd and on dialup
<psycose> Vejito, what is your system configuration ?
<kemik> keeping /home never works flawlessly imo ... sort of like keeping the registry in windows between installs ;)
<greg_> stianh: added a user with clean /home lets see
<hypernewbie> greg_, ship it again to grab breezy, softmodems work for that too
<stianh> ouch, dialup :) that's almost as bad as my moms 150/150kbps cable "broadband" :P
<kemik> greg_:  ahh. dialup :/ thought they were extinct by now :)
<Vejito> Before installing it on one of my "production" PC's I've installed it on an old PII 233 Mhz PC with 128MB RAM
<greg_> kemik: there is no option here yet.
<Sean> hi
<hypernewbie> kemik, im on ubuntu dialup :P
<kemik> yeah i figured that :)
<batman> hello can someone help me figure out why my 32-bit 5.1 soundblaster pci card isn't working or if i need different drivers?
<Stormx2> >.< Any CSS designers here?
<Sean> Somone care to help me?
<hypernewbie> batman, ubuntuforums.org
<kemik> Stormx2:  not really..
<Stormx2> Sean: Sure, what with?
<kemik> Stormx2:  but shoot..
<stianh> Sean, you'll need to let us in on your secret!
<kemik> (only done a smaaaall project-webpage in css)
<Sean> Ok I been a long time linux user. Switched from debian to ubuntu.
<Sean> Using the new 5.1 Breezy
<gandhii> anyone else have the problem of ubuntu install not being able to respond to keyboard at the first "language" menu screen in the install?
<Sean> Well I am having glx issues
<gandhii> or any ideas on why and how to fix it?
<Sean> Giving me a Illegal instruction error
<greg_> looks exactly the same for the new user.   login at gdm  [OK]   screen goes grey-brown  and has a mouse pointer....... that's it.....  nothing changes from that point......
<gandhii> its an amd64 nf4 system
<vir_> Stormx2,  i have done a bit of css in the past whats the matter
<kemik> greg_:  try cleaning up your network-related stuff... firewall? (firewalls needed on dialup?)
<greg_> kemik: fresh install.... no firewall
<Vejito> Psycose > PII 233, 128MB RAM, S3 video card, Samsung DVD-Rom, Quantum Bigfoot, WD and Seagate HD,
<psycose> Vejito, ?
<stianh> greg_, hmm, then I would guess the network stuff would be the next way to go
<Stormx2> vir_: >.< Kinda need a nice up to date layout for a site
<cdubya> Stormx2, done some CSS.....
<Vejito> Psycose> Do you want the installed kernel modules?
<psycose> Vejito, are you able to recompile your kernel ?
<greg_> stianh: kemik what in the network.... it is a single box with dialup ?
<stianh> ah
<stianh> hmm, what I've seen is gnome not working well due to a bad hostname
<vir_> storm2 you seen alistapart.com?
<Vejito> Psycose> Euh... There has to be a first for everything, not?
<stianh> ie. bad localhost hostname, calling it hellobox.net or something
<jaro> hi there. I'd like to ask you wheter it is possible to have more versions of the same "package-set" (group of (cross)dependent packages) installed in the same time. E.g. kde3.4 & kde3.5
<stianh> but that usually brings up an errormesage
<greg_> ok how to change it ?
<hypernewbie> greg_, re-install?
<stianh> "hostname newname"
<void^> o_O
<psycose> Vejito, well you could do $ lsmod | grep snd-sb16          to see if the needed driver is loaded but i don't think it will .... ;-)
<Sean> Anyhow anyone know what is wrong with mine?
<greg_> stianh: that wont last a reboot will it ?
<Sean> That's one downer on ubuntu
<Vejito> With root permissions?
<Sean> No alsaconfig
<Sean> =
<Sean> =/
<stianh> greg_, no don't think so, but just to check ;)
<greg_> k
<crimsun_> Sean: alsaconfig is unmaintained upstream, is bug-ridden, and has security issues.
<stianh> you'll need to edit /etc/hosts as well
<robbie_> hi
<robbie_> can i have some help
<crimsun_> It was removed from alsa-utils with just cause
<robbie_> enabling SWAT for Samba
<Sean> But still
<kemik> greg_:  what's in your .xsession.errors ?
<Sean> People with two sound cards
<crimsun_> Sean: meaning alsaconf, of course.
<Sean> like me
<psycose> Vejito, what Ubuntu version  & Linux kernel version are you using (uname -r) ?
<Sean> Even though I knew how to do it
<Sean> I just blacklisted my one sound card
<crimsun_> Sean: I have anywhere from 1-4 sound devices at any given point. alsaconf doesn't help with that.
<Determinist> how can i play windows media player browser content with firefox under ubuntu? isnt there some totem plugin that does this?
<robbie_> can i have some help enabling SWAT for Samba
<Stormx2> vir_: Yeah i read ALA a lot
<Craxy^away> im searching for a new computer since my old is a bit... old.. Anyway does somebody know why dell only offers computers with xp and no possibility to order without windows xp?
<greg_> changed to localhost.localdomain    that should work right ?
<Fixion> whenever I try to play an mp3 with mpg123 it says that no suitable libao driver is found, I have libao2 installed, why doesn't it work?
<Sean> Anyways know what could be up with my glx issue?
<Vejito> Psycose> 2.6.12-10-386
<hypernewbie> Determinist, what?
<SEJeff> Craxy^away: Because Microsoft gives them discounts to do that
<hypernewbie> Determinist, u mean play .wma s?
<robbie_> can i have some help enabling SWAT for Samba
<TigerDuck> hmm .... I locked myself out because my password contains special characters and after upgrade from hoary to breezy the keymapping changed, I assume
<crimsun_> Fixion: you need to change /etc/libao.conf to read: default_driver=alsa09
<crimsun_> Sean: url to pastes?
<Vejito> Psycose> When I launch the grep command, nothing happens
<vir_> ok Stormx2  :)
<jaro> Sean: I switched from debian and was as well scared that alsaconf was missing. I also have two cards and sound not working yet :-/
<robbie_> i know i have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Determinist> hypernewbie, no, i mean streaming content, you know, like the stuff on launch and the previews on amazon...
<greg_> no help.....  crap.  looks like i redo the install.   that will cost extra.
<robbie_> well
<hypernewbie> Determinist, then thats beyond my knowledge :(
<psycose> Vejito, ok so the driver is not loaded ....
<crimsun_> jaro: multiple cards isn't a problem. What two cards?
<robbie_> i guess no one wants to help
<Fixion> crimsun_: I get an alsa write error now
<Determinist> hypernewbie, :)
<Sean> crimsun_ my issue is when I did a clean install with 5.1 Breezy. I am getting an illegal instruction error with glx
<Determinist> hypernewbie, thanks anyways
<Sean> Never did that with 5.04
<Stormx2> vir_: i read it, but i'm not a very creative person when it comes to layouts >.<
<kemik> greg_:  try look inside .xsession.errors
<robbie_> CAN I HAVE SOME HELP ENABLING SWAT FOR SAMBA?
<Vejito> Psycose> I had about the same idea :) But I don't know how to add drivers in Linux ;)
<crimsun_> Sean: which graphics chipset?
<Sean> Ah the old i810
<crimsun_> robbie_: yelling doesn't get you assistance any faster.
<Sean> I'm too poor to get an nvidia
<Sean> or ati
<jaro> crimsun_: it's not very easy to find out how I can find switch active soundcard.
<ossie-fingsx> psycose what ssh deamon do you reccommend ??? please
<vir_> Stormx2,  why not do a retro look.... like old 80s computer games?
<crimsun_> jaro: are you using GNOME?
<Sean> I was checking the forums and others are having issues with it
<jaro> crimsun_: no
<jaro> crimsun_: running kde
<vir_> what sort of market you trying torget?
<hypernewbie> Sean, what prob u having again?
<greg_> that file is only 4 linse long and ends with "SESSION_MANAGER=local/localhost.localdomain:/tmp/.ICE-unix/7293"
<crimsun_> jaro: man set-default-soundcard
<Sean> issue is when I did a clean install with 5.1 Breezy. I am getting an illegal instruction error with glx
<greg_> no error messages in it
<jaro> crimsun_: I know that by now.
<greg_> kemik:  ^
<jaro> crimsun_: But it was tough to dig this out :)
<kemik> greg_:  yeah.. noticed
<hypernewbie> hmm
<robbie_> so
<robbie_> what do i do
<psycose> ossie-fingsx, the classic one, but for ftp i recommend you http://vsftpd.beasts.org/
<crimsun_> jaro: that's because KDE hasn't hooked into it yet, unlike GNOME.
<eskan> ./server irc.knts.org
<hypernewbie> nope dunno
<eskan> ./server irc.knts.org
<Vejito> PSycose> Isn't there some kind of hardware detect tool?
<robbie_> to get SWAT for Samba working in ubuntu?????
<greg_> kemik: X is not giving any trubble as far as i can tell
<void^> Vejito: sb16 come in different flavours. i got a jumperless but non-pnp sb16. may require several module options.
<ossie-fingsx> cheers psycose
<robbie_> can i have some help enabling SWAT for Samba
<void^> Vejito: very difficult to detect non-pnp isa cards
<crimsun_> Sean: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<psycose> guys what is the official wiki page for recompiling the kernel on ubuntu breezy thanks
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i change the login screen
<jaro> crimsun_: strange is that cd playing works but no other sounds come out. Problems with aRts? alsa? alsamixer seems to work with volume levels without problems. Still my computer stands still :-/
<robbie_> can i have some help enabling SWAT for Samba
<Vejito> Void> Is that the "big whopper" card? In that case, I have the same
<Sean> k
<robbie_> can i have some help enabling SWAT for Samba
<nickrud> robbie_, I haven't used swat for a long time, but if I remember, there's a file (/etc/swat or so) that you can edit to allow named users access to swat
<jaro> crimsun_: What the hell?
<hypernewbie> the_mr_bong_show, system>administration>login screen setup
<mrkoje> robbie_,  whats your problem with swat
<jaro> crimsun_: It is issue of alsa, isn't it?
<psycose> ossie-fingsx, see u
<void^> Vejito: eh. it reads "sb16 value" ;)
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<hypernewbie> the_mr_bong_show , or gksudo gdmsetup
<ossie-fingsx> cheers merry xmas
<crimsun_> jaro: no, it's not.
<robbie_> mrkoje:i just need to enable it
<jaro> crimsun_: If alsa works with soundcard correctly aRts should do that as well.
<kemik> greg_:  well.. it's a weird error and not much to go by :/
<void^> Vejito: use `find /lib/modules -iname "sb"` to find available modules.. i don't remember the exact name
<Vejito> Void: I meant the size :) Mine is a full SoundBlaster 16
<cafuego> Vejito: The big whopper is the AWE64 (I got one, with original manual & everything)
<ossie-fingsx> thanx for yoru help psycose
<jaro> crimsun_: so what can help? Changing audio device manually?
<mrkoje> robbie_,  so you have already installed it?
<kemik> greg_: cant say that i'm of much help
<void^> Vejito: load a module with modprobe <name>, name without .ko
<psycose> Vejito well i would suggest you to recompile your kernel and add the Sound Blaster 16 (PnP) isa driver for ALSA ...
<Sean> I was checking
<greg_> installing twm  i'll try that. if it flys i'll remove ub-desk and try again.   thanks for your time tho kemik & stianh
<robbie_> yes i have already installed
<crimsun_> jaro: is your cd player app configured to use analog or digital extraction?
<robbie_> the latest samba
<cafuego> Weighs in at 3 lbs ;-)
<Sean> I am having no issues in my xorg log
<void^> Vejito: use modinfo <name> to get info about available options
<jaro> crimsun_: of course it's the analog way :)
<cafuego> The sb16 would like irq, dma and io options.
<void^> Vejito: i had to use something like isapnp=0 and give irq/io/dma settings
<stianh> greg_, no worries
<jaro> crimsun_: this is the reason it works I suppose.
<crimsun_> jaro: so aplay doesn't give you anything at all?
<jaro> But then I'm curious what coudl be the problem.
<mrkoje> robbie_,  make sure its running:     chkconfig --list | swat
<psycose> Vejito, i'm looking for the good howto to propose you ....
<Vejito> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb
<Vejito> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb
<robbie_> ok
<cafuego> mrkoje: What's that ugly redhat command doing on #ubuntu?
<nickrud> lol
<mrkoje> robbie_,  wait chkconfig isnt on ubuntu sorry
<TigerDuck> how many "roots" are there on a standard ubuntu box?
<mrkoje> cafuego,  sorry lol
<robbie_> ya
<jaro> crimsun_: apparently it does ;)
<robbie_> i was getting error
<mrkoje> cafuego,  I use both.... :(
<Vejito> Psycose> Thanks ;)
<cafuego> mrkoje: grep swat /etc/inetd.conf  (it doesn't run as a service)
<psycose> void^, it's called  snd-sb16
<robbie_> how do we do a private chat?
<jaro> crimsun_: it seems that problem is close to resolution and I haven't noticed.
<void^> psycose: looks like he doesn't have it then?
<crimsun_> jaro: cat /proc/asound/cards
<psycose> void^, yes i'm looking for the up to date kernel compile wiki howto ...
<robbie_> mrkoje
<cafuego> psycose: make-kpkg --revision=hostname.X --initrd kernel-image
<ub2> .m3u and .ram files aren't working.  tried installing mplayer from source and get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5  (but have libstdc++.so.6 in /usr/lib)
<cafuego> you may beed a 'fakeroot' in there too
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a such thing as a moving wallpaper
<cafuego> Install mplayer from package and add the correct codecs, problem solved.
<jaro> crimsun_: I've disabled the build-in soundcard so the problem with two s.cards is over.
<TigerDuck> How come that doing a "su -" in a shell accepts my root password, but trying to start "Users and Groups" declines the exact same password?
<viscount> the_mr_bong_show, you can set your screensaver as your wallpaper, does that count? :)
<jaro> crimsun_: alsa works. (I haven't noticed though :))
<ub2> cafuego: new linux user   are you talking about apt-get ?
<cafuego> TigerDuck: Coz that use 'sudo' and not 'su' and as such wants your USER password.
<psycose> cafuego, well it's for Vejito i'd prefer finding the howto thanks ;-)
<cafuego> ub2: Indeed.
<TigerDuck> cafuego: I see
<cafuego> ub2: Installing from source is virtually never a good idea (especially for new users)
<the_mr_bong_show> i just want my wallpaper to move like a flame to wave that sorta thing
* viscount has love for the source
<cafuego> the_mr_bong_show: have another bong and wait 5 minutes... then check.
<the_mr_bong_show> lol i dont smoke
<ub2> cafuego:  I tried apt-get after uncommenting universe repositiories in /etc/apt/source.files    but get nothing for mplayer when doing  apt-get install mplayer  (also nothing for search)
<cafuego> You'll need 'multiverse' then :-)
<cafuego> !info mplayer
<djk_> how do i get all files from a site with wget?
<cafuego> !info mplayer-k7
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<cafuego> Yeah
<viscount> the_mr_bong_show, http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=44
<dbernar1> Does anyone use mutella? It does not seem to find any files here.
<holycow> sanyone here have experience with parted?  does the target drive haveto have exactly the same number of sectors as the original drive from where the image was created?
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<TigerDuck> cafuego: ubuntu seems to have difficulties handling special characters as passwords
<cafuego> TigerDuck: ctrl-F isn't a safe password.
<TigerDuck> cafuego: what about $%&() ?
<cafuego> TigerDuck: it probably depends on what you're using to input the password; in theory the libs are all 8bit safe, but in practice they may not be.
<dbernar1> You know, rms at one point did not like passwords.
<cafuego> TigerDuck: Better off sticking with 7bit ascii.
<hypernewbie> cafuego , lol
<TigerDuck> cafuego: I figured 8o)
<Alchemist_> why do we need passwords ?
<dbernar1> Alchemist_: so you dont erase my hard drive over the net.
<the_mr_bong_show> whats the gconf-editor
<TigerDuck> Alchemist_: because I don't want anyone from the Internet configuring my ubuntu box
<Alchemist_> hasnt biometrics come far enough yet ?
<hypernewbie> dbernar1 and how the hell u do that
<dbernar1> the_mr_bong_show: Apps>Sys Tools> COnfig Editor.
<cafuego> the_mr_bong_show: the Gnome equivalent of the registry editor.
<cafuego> Alchemist_: nope
<linlin> how do i mount my ntfs drive/partition in ubuntu?
<Alchemist_> or my bluetooth cellphone knows im near my pc ?
<dbernar1> I need to go, later.
<nickrud> the_mr_bong_show, it allows you to change all the available properties of your particular desktop; it is not a registry equivalent
<hypernewbie> linlin, ubuntuguide.org
<sureshot> how can i install a rpm in ubuntu gnome
<Alchemist_> find it odd the number of passwords you need to hardcode into config.php's ---- why bother?
<cafuego> nickrud: it so is.
<the_mr_bong_show> if i have my screensaver as my wallpaper that wont mess any thing up right
<nickrud> hardware changes?
<Vejito> Cafuego> For what I can find, it's more a multiple choice thing... :)
<hypernewbie> linlin, sudo mount /dev/hda2 /folderpath -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Vejito> Cafuego> I don't seem to find any consistent DMA, IRQ and IO settings (wow this goes waaaay back to the DOS ages...)
<psycose> Vejito, ok https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto is a good start point
<Sean> Hey guys
<Sean> good news
<Sean> I fixed it
<Eleaf> you guys, I need your help..
<Sean> :D
<Eleaf> i need hellpp
<Eleaf> helllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<Eleaf> lol
<Vejito> Psycose> On my way ;)
<Eleaf> elllpppp
<hypernewbie> Eleaf <- furustratedubuntu ser
<Kamping_Kaiser> Eleaf: realy?
<cafuego> Vejito: Correct, you get to pick from sets of configs. Mine uses to be 5,1,5 0x220
<MrProper_> Eleaf, then just friggen ask idiot
<Eleaf> Kamping_Kaiser, hypernewbie MrProper_ hmm
<Eleaf> MrProper_, there's no need to start name calling, sorry If I have annoyed you.  = p
<Eleaf> ok
<cafuego> Eleaf: Not spamming seems common sense.
<Eleaf> My iBook just died after I did a dist upgrade
<MrProper_> Eleaf, then dont be a knob and ask your question
<Eleaf> MrProper_, cafuego ok
<Eleaf> lol
<hypernewbie> yay
<MrProper_> Eleaf, elaborate on died
<Vejito> Cafuego is that DMA16 - DMA8 - IRQ - IO ?
<Eleaf> MrProper_, ok
<cafuego> Died? Check the warranty.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Eleaf: "died"?
<Eleaf> Whenever it is loading
<Eleaf> restarting
<cafuego> Vejito: pretty sure, yes.
<rikai> kernel panic?
<Eleaf> once it gets to loading modules, it says a module is missing
<the_mr_bong_show> why is it when some of my screen savers are on they run slow
<Eleaf> in the kernel
<Eleaf> and it stops after that
<cafuego> WHich module
<Eleaf> do you want me to boot it up?
<MrProper_> Eleaf, and which module might that be
<Eleaf> here hold on a sec
<cafuego> Also, from what to what did you dist-upgrade?
<MrProper_> Eleaf, no i want you to throw your mac in the bin
<Eleaf> MrProper_, no
<MoonRanger> how do you get the trash icon back on the lower panel
<cafuego> MoonRanger: right click, add to panel
<punkrockguy318> how can i configure thunderbird to receive and send local mail/?
<nickrud> MoonRanger, right click the panel, add the wastebasket
<ub2> cafuego: I get two files returned when I do an apt-cache search mplayer and neither matches what you showed..  do I have to manually add other repositories besides what was in the /etc/apt/source.files  ?
<nickrud> slooowww
<user_> hellp
<user_> hello
<Vejito> Psycose> What are the risks involved in recompiling a kernel?
<cafuego> ub2: Yes, you have to enable the 'multiverse' repository.
<nickrud> !ask
<ub2> I'll google it
<ub2> tks
<psycose> Vejito, When you will be at the step "Configuring the kernel" with make menuconfig , navigate thrue the menus to select your driver :     Device Drivers  ---> Sound  --->   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->    ISA devices  --->  [ ]    Sound Blaster 16 (PnP)    (select this entry as a module)
<cafuego> ub2: When that's done, also check wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and grab the details for the 'w32codecs' package.
<rikai> MrProper_, there's no need to be rude, jus because (s)he doesnt follow the completly proper way of doing things. ;)
<ub2> tls
<ub2> tks
<the_mr_bong_show> why is it when some of my screen savers are on they run slow
<robbie_> how do i restart inetd?
<cafuego> !tell ub2 -about repos
<cafuego> robbie_: sudo killall -1 inetd
<user_> root@host:/
<Eleaf> the_mr_bong_show, if it is a 3d screensave, you might not have direct rendering running
<user_> the char @ and h are overlapped
<rikai> the_mr_bong_show, they're probably the opengl ones, and you havent enabled direct rendering.
<user_> in the command line
<Eleaf> cafuego, by the way, I figured out the nfs problem
<the_mr_bong_show> my video dont sopot opengl
<psycose> Vejito, well no risk because if you fail somewhere you will be able to boot on another kernel and continue your kernel hacking ;-)
<cafuego> the_mr_bong_show: then it's always going to be horribly slow
<Vejito> i'm gonna do a copy/paste of this conversation for reference ;)
<Eleaf> the_mr_bong_show, type glxinfo | grep "render" at the terminal
<rikai> the_mr_bong_show, then dont sue opengl screensavers.
<Phocion> hey does Ubuntu not come with things like GCC by default?
<the_mr_bong_show> well i got an opengl card but i dont know how to instal drivers on ubuntu yet
<rikai> the_mr_bong_show, what grahics card do you have?
<Eleaf> MrProper_, cafuego, it's doing the hard drive check, hold on, after that I'll show the modules it's having trouble with
<nickrud> Phocion, correct
<Phocion> or did I just miss an installation option??
<Phocion> geeze why??
<rikai> the_mr_bong_show, nvidia or ati?
<Vejito> Cafuego> Is this the right command? -->  modprobe sb dma16:5 dma:1 irq:5 io:0x220
<the_mr_bong_show> nvidia isnt in stalled
<nickrud> the concept is, if you need that, you'll install it: most users don't need to compile
<the_mr_bong_show> but the one i have runing is on the motherbord
<nickrud> Phocion, apt-get install build-essential gets make, gcc, a few other things
<ossie> hey , is psycose still here?
<Pupeno> does anybody know the name of the channel about audio on linux ?
<rikai> !tell the_mr_bong_show about binary drivers
<psycose> ossie, may be
<Phocion> yea i need to familiarize myself with APT
<rikai> !tell the_mr_bong_show about binarydrivers
<rikai> bah.
<Phocion> I was used to SuSE's YaST
<ossie> hows it going, just installed new kernel did reboot,
<rikai> the_mr_bong_show, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> *plug* aptitude, Phocion
<ossie> how the heck  do i find my drives ?? :)
<Phocion> yea i know
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<Phocion> just got ubuntu installed on my laptop
<psycose> ossie, sorry i don't think i can help you for this good luck
<rikai> Pupeno, what about audio exactly?
<nickrud> Phocion, that, and apt-cache search will help you find the stuff you need.
<Psoriasis> I have a question.   How does a developer get his project considered for inclusion in the Ubuntu distro?
<ossie> ok cheers :), it was succsefull , but i cant see nay signs of my drives , cheers psycose
<Alchemist_> whats the project?
<Pupeno> rikai: do you know more than one ? I was refering to #lad (I've found it by the way).
<eXiTuS> hi
<Phocion> nickrud: ok cool man thanks.  ill check that out.
<Phocion> see ya
<Psoriasis> Alchemist_: www.freshmeat.net/projects/idjc
<nickrud> Psoriasis, talk to the people on #motu for that
<Psoriasis> Is motu an acronym for something?
<Alchemist_> done any live dj with it ?
<ossie> I found them in the disks manager
<Psoriasis> Yes
<Pupeno> Psoriasis: masters of the univerese, afaik.
<nickrud> masters of the universe , the guys that decide what's in the extra repos
<Psoriasis> hmmm
<Psoriasis> k thanks.
<dotsony> i've got a machine with a dead installation of debian sarge, i use it for mythtv
<eXiTuS> ulen ne oli
<linlin> how good is ubuntu with working with external usb hard drives?
<dotsony> i've got three partitions on the root drive
<rikai> Psoriasis, #ubuntu-motu might be able to help.
<dotsony> or actually pry more like 5 or six
<soundray> linlin, works fine here.
<nickrud> Psoriasis, that might be ... thanks rikai
<Psoriasis> cheers
<linlin> great
<Alchemist_> linlin: I boot an ubuntu off a usb
<linlin> does it work pug and play the same as windows?
<dotsony> i want to replace debian with ubuntu but i don't want to clobber /home where i keep a bunch of media
<linlin> plug*
<cliff> edaf
<eXiTuS> orospu cocuklari
<eXiTuS> how are you ?
<cliff> is there a spanish speakers chat room ???
<Alchemist_> ci ci
<dotsony> so my questoin is will the ubuntu installer give me a choice about formatting partitions if  i use the manual partitioning mode
<nickrud> !es
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Eleaf> ubuntu-es
<cliff> where is it ?
<Eleaf>   /join #ubuntu-es
<the_mr_bong_show> whats the sessions preferences
<nickrud> cliff, see ubotu above
<cliff> yeah
<the_mr_bong_show> or wheres the sessions preferences
<soundray> linlin, it works plug and play, but disk names and things like that are very different in Linux.
<pashaw> dotsony,  yes
<linlin> oh yeah i know
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<eXiTuS> YOU DEAD FUCK! )=>> #sexfuck
<MickMcMack> O_o;
<Alchemist_> bye bye
<eXiTuS> x
<linlin> lame ass
<rikai> the_mr_bong_show, system > preferences > session
<Eleaf> cafuego, MrProper_ It found some errors in the hard drive, hopefully fsck'ing (lol) them will help the problem....
<soundray> linlin, don't sink to the same level.
<Eleaf> hmm
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<holycow> anyone have experience with partimage? i'm curious if anyone has tips for restoring an image to a larger drive.  the basic steps here have been: 1. repartition larger target drive 2. restor partition info 3. restore image with partimage however the drives remain unbootable.  i'm just wondering if there are others with experience with such a meneuver
<punkrockguy318> how can i send a local mail in ubuntu?
<punkrockguy318> using the command line
<linlin> hes sitting in the room all by himself :p
<rikai> well, eXiTuS is still here? taking quite a time to get kick banned...
<soundray> linlin, by default, Ubuntu is configured to make partitions on a USB disk appear on the desktop after plugging.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<dotsony> pashaw: sweet
<linlin> oh thats awesome
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81.215.71.171]  by crimsun_
<alberto> prova
<soundray> linlin, do you think so? I turned it off first thing :)
<cdubya> punkrockguy318, mail
<The_Isle_of_Mark> hey all, quick question I have never tried before. Can you remount / after a change to /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<punkrockguy318> cdubya, mail: command not found
<holycow> linlin, indeedy it is, it automounts all sorts of stuff, super easy
<cdubya> heh
<psycose> dotsony, as application configuration file content  may be different... pay attention to this aspect ...
<rikai> thanks crimsun_ o/
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, I think you can.
<user_> the char @ and h are overlapped
<user_> user@host:~$
<rikai> The_Isle_of_Mark, yep, you can i believe.
<MrProper_> The_Isle_of_Mark, google mount remount
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, the procedure is not that different from chroot'ing.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> MrProper_, thanks lol
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, but it's been ages since I did an experiment like that.
<user_> and ~ is substituted whid ''
<rikai> The_Isle_of_Mark, 'sudo mount -a' i believe.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, live server...dont want to bring it down...and definately dont want to wreck it :)
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, tough decision.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, yeah fo sho
<rikai> oh, envermind, misundertood the question.
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, can you not experiment with a redundant machine first?
<rikai> *nevermind
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, dont have any with the OS loaded
<The_Isle_of_Mark> soundray, would be a good idea except I have a runaway process filling up the drive slowly
<pauli> hola
<pauli> hay alguien?
<cliff> yo
<MrProper_> The_Isle_of_Mark, type mount -o remount,rw /
<pauli> quien yo
<cliff> el resto son ingleses....
<cliff> creo
<pauli> queeeee?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> MrProper_, found some info thanks
<pauli> di tu nombre
<cliff> pos eso....
<cliff> Clifford
<cliff> tu ?
<MrProper_> The_Isle_of_Mark, google? =)
<pauli> paulina
<soundray> The_Isle_of_Mark, hope you can fix it.
<cliff> rubio ?
<cliff> xDD
<pauli> de que pais eres?
<servoeL> sup!
<Eleaf> MrProper_, how are you feeling?
<cliff> en teroia de espana... pero estoy en inglaterra por estudios....
<servoeL> I got ubuntu (finally) connected to Wifi, and then irc (different comand formatting)
<pauli> cuantos aos tienes
<soundray> pauli, cliff, do you know where you are here?
<MrProper_> Eleaf, short shrivelled and a little to the left
<cliff> i do know
<pauli> hablo  con cliff
<cliff> but i cant get to the spanish site
<cdubya> heh
<cliff> 16
<cdubya> man, my spanish is rusty.
<cdubya> heh
<pauli> habla en espaol
<cliff> dice que su espanol es malo
<cliff> o algo asi
<pauli> no
<cliff> i tu d dnd ers ??
<soundray> cliff, all you need to do is enter /join #ubuntu-es
<pauli> cuantos as tienes
<spallen> ...
<pauli> hola
<The_Isle_of_Mark> WHEW! ok so remount --help
<cliff> ya te lo e dixo
<cliff> 16
<cliff> tu ?
<pauli> yo 9
<The_Isle_of_Mark> that got me the info I needed
<Evil_Whisper> hey guys
<Eleaf> cafuego, MrProper_ I'm rebooting after the repairs, Wish me luck that it works!! = S
<pauli> adios
<picasso> hey guys. im trying to remove evolution from my system, but apt-get remove wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> was sweating there for a minute or two
<picasso> this can't be right?
<cliff> i tried... but it says it cant find it or something like that
<pauli> te veo maana
<Evil_Whisper> you can remove it anyway picasso
<Evil_Whisper> it wont hurt anything
<Evil_Whisper> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<cliff> a2
<picasso> ah, just that it includes evolution?
<Evil_Whisper> yep
<nickrud> picasso, no big deal, really. ubuntu-desktop is a list of packages, not the desktop itself
<picasso> k
<picasso> just making sure :)
<TigerDuck> thanks for the help ... good night everybody
<Evil_Whisper> wow xchat-gnome is so much nicer then xchat regular :p
<nickrud> picasso, when you upgrade to dapper, that might be an issue. If the package list changes ....
<pauli> cliff
<ricardo20> hi
<picasso> hmm
<picasso>  
<dailyrorschach> any one in here running 5.10 with a dell latitude
<Evil_Whisper> I always do a fresh install when upgrading versions
<pauli> donde esta cliff
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<rikai> #ubuntupeople/j
<rikai> ack
<nickrud> picasso, doesn't hurt to leave evolution around :)
<rikai> sorry o/
<ricardo20> hi how are every peolple
<pauli> hola
<ricardo20> wats hapend
<rikai> dunno how that happend o.O
<Evil_Whisper> just when you install all you have to do is make sure that your home directory is on a seperate partition :-)
<dailyrorschach> ubotu: because my question regards the actual system not a specific problem, I had issues with ubuntu 5.04 and was trying to see if they had been resolved
<ubotu> dailyrorschach: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<pauli> habla en espaol
<ricardo20> hola puli
<nickrud> !myself
<ubotu> nickrud: I don't know
<Alchemist_> dailyrorschach - what is the problem?
<pauli> hola
<dailyrorschach> the problem I had with my dell laptop in 5.04 was terrible sound support
<ricardo20> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ricardo20> de donde eres pauli???
<pauli> cuantos aos tenes
<dailyrorschach> and that's why I abandoned ubuntu, I'm an audiophile, I cant live without music
<soundray> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<ricardo20> 20 y tu???
<pauli> chile
<Evil_Whisper> Try Breezy Badger I think the sound has improved greatly since Hoary
<defiance`> Heh! This is quite nice. Triple-screens :D
<ricardo20> yo tambien soy de chile
<niffe> how i can format cdrw disc in ubuntu?
<ricardo20> soy de maipu-stgo
<Eleaf> cafuego, ??
<picasso> soy de california!
<Alchemist_> dailyrorsahach - what sound hardware ess?
<pauli> en que parte
<ricardo20> maipu
<Eleaf> It keeps freezing at "Calculating module dependencies"
<Eleaf> helpp
<pauli> providencia
<picasso> eleaf: turn up the heater?
<picasso> bahahadhashdasdhfa
<defiance`> How about talking english? :-P
<Eleaf> ?..
<ricardo20> que edad tienes???
<Evil_Whisper> be right back guys
<pauli> cuantos aos tienes
<dailyrorschach> alchemist_: I haven't used it since summer, but I believe it was ess
<ubuntu> hello
<Eleaf> picasso, What do I do in a situation like this?
<crimsun_> pauli: #ubuntu-es
<picasso> make sure your media is intact
<pashaw> this the spanish dating channel?  buot time i found it
<pauli> yo 9
<Eleaf> every time this has happend and I don't want to do this again..
<ubuntu> I am in sesperate need of help in getting my filesystem online
<Eleaf> i have to reinstall
<ubuntu> I am booted from the live cd
<ubuntu> will anyone help
<soundray> ricardo20, pauli, picasso, cliff: your conversation is both off-topic and in the wrong language for this channel.
<ricardo20> pauli tienes 9?????????
<pauli> que
<pauli> si
<Evil_Whisper> back
<pauli> y tu
<steve_laptop> ? were is the sound modules.d file at? to manually edit it?
<ubuntu> How can I run a fsck on my system?
<ricardo20> pauli tienes msn????
<nickrud> ubuntu, mount -t ext3 /dev/<dev> /mnt (for an ubuntu system)
<pauli> si
<picasso> soundray: uw moeder is een grasmaaier
<Eleaf> MrProper_, ?
<ricardo20> damelo te agrego y asi hablamos mas tranquilos
<Evil_Whisper> try using man fsck
<ricardo20> te prece???
<Eleaf> It keeps freezing at Calculating module dependencies...
<Evil_Whisper> :-P
<ubuntu> so mount -t reiserfs /dev/md0 /mnt ?
<Eleaf> ahhhhhhhhh
<pauli> paulinaurquizacaneo@hotmail.com
<pauli> chao
<Eleaf> ahh
* Evil_Whisper knows nothing about fsck
<pauli> cuantos aos tenes?
<nickrud> ubuntu, well, I can't say a word about raid stuff (I think that's what that is, right :)
<cartesian1984> how do i install something from a .deb file?
<Eleaf> cartesian1984, sudo dpkg -i packagename
<ubuntu> yeah, after i mount it like that i can run a fsck?
<Kyral> sudo dpkg -i <path/to/file>
<nickrud> ubuntu, no, fsck on unmounted drives
<MickMcMack> sudo dpkg -i pathto/blah.deb
<cartesian1984> Ah, thank you
<Eleaf> It keeps freezing at Calculating module dependencies
<Eleaf> ahhhhhhh
<ricardo20> ahi te agrege
<pauli> chao
<Eleaf> HELLP
<Eleaf> '
<pauli> cuantos aos tienes
<ricardo20> 20
<ubuntu> i'm confused :( sorry, here is the situation: My font dir got messed up during a crash, so X11 can no longer start
<ricardo20> oye ya te agrege
<pauli> chao
<pashaw> Eleaf, are you trying to add something or just update?
<ubuntu> I tried reinstalling the packages to no avail
<ricardo20> agregame tu tambien porsiacaso
<pauli> te veo maana
<pauli> muac
<Evil_Whisper> ubuntu try rebuilding your font cache
<ricardo20> sandovalrb@hotmail.com
<crimsun_> pauli, ricardo20: this is offtopic.
<dailyrorschach> has anyone had success with ubuntu 5.10 with the dell latitude and running sound for media
<Delvien> ilove it,... i call microsoft to activate my Win XP i installed on a Vmware machine and get some INDIAN DUDE that cant speak english
<psycose> cartesian1984 man dpkg
<Eleaf> pashaw, I'm just trying to boot
<ricardo20> wats happend
<Evil_Whisper> lol
<ubuntu> in the usr/share/X11/fonts dir if I do a ls i get all these errors saying to fsck
<ricardo20> wats is the problem whit our lenguage
<ubuntu> how would I run a cache rebuild?
<Evil_Whisper> hold on im checking
<pashaw> Eleaf,  you mean this happened during initial install of ubuntu?
<crimsun_> ricardo20: Use #ubuntu-es. This is an English-typing channel.
<ricardo20> ok
<ricardo20> bye
<Evil_Whisper> there you go ubuntu
<Delvien> lol i hate when i call for support ( any company) and i get some indian out sourced call center
<Eleaf> pashaw, no, I've had ubuntu running fabulous for half a year...
<Eleaf> now it won't boot
<Eleaf> I did a apt-get dist-upgrade and it won't reboot pashaw !
<soundray> Delvien, you are off topic (apart from being xenophobic)
<Kyral> Eleaf: what did you dist upgrade to>
<pashaw> Eleaf,   lol  thats what i asked you   did you add someting or upgrade
<ubuntu> ? what do you mean there you go? did i miss something? sorry
<Evil_Whisper> yeah ubuntu run this
<Delvien> soundray off topic ?  i will be off topic if i want to be :)
<Eleaf> Kyral, pashaw, it was from the origional kubuntu breezy preview
<pauli> hola
<Kyral> Delvien: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Evil_Whisper> did you get that ubuntu?
<Kyral> Eleaf: to?
<soundray> Delvien, as far as I am concerned, this is the end of our conversation.
<Eleaf> Kyral, pashaw I just did a dist upgrade to update to a newer system
<Eleaf> Kyral, Breezy to Breezy
<Delvien> soundray bite me
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: can you get to the CLI?
<Kyral> Eleaf: was a new kernel or anything installed?
<ubuntu> no sorry
<Evil_Whisper> ubuntu run this: sudo fc-cache -f -v
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> i'll give'r a try
<ubuntu> thanks a ton
<Evil_Whisper> alright no problem
<Evil_Whisper> just cmon back if it fails =P
<Eleaf> Kyral, a new kernel wasn't installed
<ubuntu> :) wish me luck
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, no I can't!
<nickrud> ubuntu, you can boot a live cd? then, man fsck.reiserfs is what you probably want to read
<Evil_Whisper> Good Luck
<Eleaf> It stops loading at CAlculating module dependencies Evil_Whisper
<pashaw> Eleaf,  does it boot using recovery
<Vejito> Going to sleep, it's 2am here...
<Vejito> C y'all!
<gandhii> anyone else have the problem of ubuntu install not being able to respond to keyboard at the first "language" menu screen in the install?
<gandhii> or any ideas on why and how to fix it?
<Eleaf> pashaw, how do i use recovery?
<gandhii> its an amd64 nf4 system
<soundray> gandhii, a USB keyboard?
<Kyral> Eleaf: yanno when the thing "Loading Grub" thing comes up?
<pashaw> Eleaf,  grub menu
<gandhii> no.. standard ps2
<Evil_Whisper> type recovery
<Eleaf> pashaw, I don't have a grub menu, It's ppc
<Eleaf> Kyral, there is no grub
<Kyral> Eleaf: There HAS to be grub
<soundray> gandhii, can you enter the BIOS setup?
<Eleaf> Kyral, no there isn't its ppc
<nickrud> yaboot, nalioth to the rescue. You around
<gandhii> yea..
<Eleaf> Kyral, that uses yaboot
<Kyral> Eleaf: Oh, then I have NO Idea
<Kyral> Eleaf: I know nothing about PPC :P
<gandhii> running windows on that computer..   computer runs fine
<Eleaf> they don't put a recovery kernel
<Eleaf> it's really lame
<Kyral> Eleaf: At least the boot sequence
<Kyral> Eleaf: I shall have to note this
<gandhii> all hardware works fine
<soundray> gandhii, have you tried entering the BIOS setup?
<gandhii> yes..  have changed around keyboard related settings with no effect
<Eleaf> Kyral, I don't know what to do...
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf
<pashaw> Eleaf,  have you added or removed any hardware lately?
<soundray> gandhii, have you got any indication of whether the system is still running when it shows the keyboard language menu?
<Eleaf> I couldn't do a reinstall, I have worked so hard for half a year or so to get this perfect
<soundray> gandhii, (could have crashed)
<Evil_Whisper> Download the live CD and boot from that and run sudo apt-get install -f and see if that helps
<Eleaf> pashaw, no... theres not really anything to install on an ibook
<pashaw> Eleaf,   is /home on its own partition?
<Eleaf> pashaw, no
<Kyral> Eleaf: The only thing I could do would be to mention putting in a recovery kernel in the PPC one
<gandhii> no not really..  hard to say..  since everything supposedly would stop at the languagte selection menu.. anyway
<pashaw> Eleaf,   you could always use a liveCD to copy off your /home settings
<gandhii> yes..  could have crashed
<Evil_Whisper> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-powerpc.iso
<Evil_Whisper> download the live CD there Eleaf
<soundray> gandhii, have you got the live CD?
<Eleaf> I have the livecd.. I think
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, yea I believe i do!
<Evil_Whisper> ok then just boot from that and run sudo apt-get install -f
<SweetestSavage> Anyone got any experience with iptables ?
<soundray> Nice intersection of two conversations...
<pashaw> Eleaf, huh?   it wont boot either?
<cliff> hi again
<gandhii> yea..  have had this problem with both live and install for both kubuntu and ubuntu
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I think it was a hard drive problem though,
<Eleaf> pashaw, what?
<gandhii> ;] 
<Evil_Whisper> You could also fsck it from the liveCD
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, because suddenly there were a whole bunch of errors
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I fsck'd
<pashaw> Eleaf,   sorry  ::P
<Evil_Whisper> Ok then after you fsck run sudo apt-get install -f this will fix broken packages
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, It was at the 30 boots so it did the hard drive check and found errors so I completed fsck
<soundray> gandhii, how far does the live CD boot?
<Eleaf> and then the problem got worse Evil_Whisper
<Evil_Whisper> hmm... have you tried sudo apt-get install -f?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, after the dist upgrade, it said I was missing kernel modules
<gandhii> soundray: to the first menu.. where you choose language
<gandhii> in all acases
<Evil_Whisper> wich kernel are you using?
<Eleaf> ok, I'll try booting the live cd
<Eleaf> I think it was 2.6.10
<Evil_Whisper> I think you might be able to do this: sudo apt-get install linux-ppc
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, would it install it on the hard drive?
<Evil_Whisper> this will install the PPC kernel
<Evil_Whisper> yeah
<Eleaf> ok I'll try booting the livecd
<gandhii> soundray: possibly hardware not supported?
<Evil_Whisper> that will install the PPC kernel to the hard disk
<soundray> gandhii, that was a dumb question then - I thought the live CD didn't have that dialog. -- Do you have a different live Linux CD?
<soundray> gandhii, I doubt that it's a hardware support issue.
<Evil_Whisper> hold on Eleaf let me do an apt-cache search for linux-ppc
<soundray> gandhii, with those, you usually get an error message from the kernel, not a silent hang/freeze.
<gandhii> hm..  ubuntu and kubuntu...  but i guess those are the same at that stage..  also i think a version of morphix
<gandhii> think i had a similar problem with that..   i should try it again
<soundray> gandhii, have you tried console switching?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I think it's named something different
<gandhii> sounray:  console switching?
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> hey trying to set up the wine thing and cant get dcom98....
* gandhii is newish to linux
<nekostar> any suggestions?
<soundray> gandhii, I mean, pressing Ctrl-Alt-F2 at the dialog.
<gandhii> soundray:  nope..  whats that suppose  to do?
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah Eleaf try sudo apt-get install linux-ppc
<soundray> gandhii, Linux (most distributions) has multiple virtual consoles.
<Evil_Whisper> I use x86 so I'm not sure of the kernel package name for PPC
* Evil_Whisper wishes he knew more about the PPC version.
<gandhii> ahh..
<cafuego> linux-image-2.6.12-10-powerpc or somesuch
<gandhii> something to try then
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, it won't boot the cd...
<Eleaf> It says corrupt file system
<gandhii> any other suggestions bnefore i reboot?
<Eleaf> it was just working
<soundray> gandhii, during Ubuntu install, you get different info and interfaces on the different consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F1 to -F4)
<Evil_Whisper> Darn
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf can you hit tab on the yaboot screen?
<Evil_Whisper> that should give you a list of kernels
<Evil_Whisper> check if there is more then one kernel
<gandhii> ok...    thanks for the help..
<soundray> gandhii, it would also be interesting to know whether the keyboard works at the kernel selection stage - i.e. can you select server install mode?
<toby> Hi
<kvidell> Speaking of Kernel's, what was updated that required me apt-get new kernel's today?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, ok I got it to work... for some reason, even though i specified cd, it launched into the harddrive's yaboot, it's trying to boot now though...
<cached> guys i need help fast
<Evil_Whisper> hi toby
<cached> this is really important
<Evil_Whisper> Ok
<cached> i had a ton of work i accidently saved in /tmp/ directory
<soundray> gandhii, check it out, hope you find a way to install.
<gandhii> yes..  i presume you mean the point where you type in "live" etc...   if so..  then yes.
<navarone> eleaf...maybe your hard drive has developed bad sectors?
<Evil_Whisper> If you can get into the LiveCD try to locate the PPC kernel package
<cached> any way to recover it, i did not restart
<Evil_Whisper> I'm not sure of the name
<Eleaf> navarone, It's a new hard drive...
<Eleaf> and I did fsck
<Evil_Whisper> and then install it
<cached> please, someone?
<gandhii> it freezes or whatever at the next prompt/menu
<nickrud> cached, then they should still be there: ls /tmp
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf also hit tab when Yaboot comes up
<toby> What is this?
<Eleaf> i did
<cached> its not though
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, it's taking forever to load...
<cached> i don't know what happened
<Evil_Whisper> Does it list any kernels?
<Evil_Whisper> when you hit tab?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, yes it does, but it's stuck on loading ramdisk
<Evil_Whisper> alright what does it list on the menu when you hit tab?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, it took like a minute just to get past that
<toby> hi guys what is this window?
<nickrud> cached, try sudo updatedb, then locate <file>
<soundray> gandhii, are you on a laptop?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, all the kernels in the live disk
<Eleaf> now I'm at the setup
<navarone> cahced go to terminala nd use find or loccate to find specific file that you think is saved in tmp
<gandhii> no..  nf4 amd64 desktop
<Eleaf> choosing language etc Evil_Whisper
<Evil_Whisper> Ok let me know when you can get into a CLI
<izmeh> hello
<pashaw> cached,   did you do this mistake using CLI?
<aTypical> Hello all.  I'm having trouble with my usb drive.  I plugged it in and it appears to be detected, but it's not showing up or auto mounting like it did before.
<cached> CLI?
<Evil_Whisper> Command Line Interface
<toby> there is any girl?
<pashaw> cached,  terminal
<cached> no
<toby> in this room?
<crimsun_> toby: offtopic.
<soundray> gandhii, standard keyboard or some sort of mini/laptop-like?
<cached> i did this by opening a file from firefox and editing it
<cached> forgot to save it to a diffferent folder
<pashaw> cached,  do you know at least 1 files name
<cached> yes
<soundray> gandhii, my thinking is that it could have to do with the NumLock state.
<pashaw> cached,   find / -name (namehere)
<gandhii> very standard keyboard..  tried 2 different ones..   it cant be the keyboard
<izmeh> is mp3 support discussion allowed/
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun_> izmeh: only in the context of package discussion.
<soundray> gandhii, that would be an odd one, anyway. NumLock state causing the problem, I mean.
<Evil_Whisper> !ppc
<ubotu> [ppc]  PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer then Intel.
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I'm certain this is the livecd, but it's trying to install!!!
<gandhii> sounds.. thats a thought..   i'll try toggleing that in the bios
<cached> sudo find / -name ch9notes.doc should work?
<cafuego> !ppc =~ s/then/than/
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<pashaw> cached,  also try  ls -al /tmp | more    and look that way
<nickrud> someone's been brainwashing ubotu
<gandhii> i've learned it sometimes helps to try the thing you think it couldnt be  ;] 
<pashaw> cached,  sure
<cached> i tried using the find thing under places
<cached> it found nothing
<frogzoo> Eleaf: if it's trying to install, it's not the live CD
<Ophiocus> whats the best way to attempt to make a program like photoshop run on ubuntu?
<cached> Eleaf: live CD looks like its trying to install though
<cached> wine
<cached> or just use GIMP
<gandhii> or gimpshop
<Eleaf> cached, frogzoo it says it's corrupt now
<Eleaf> It was working fine
<soundray> gandhii, I'm off. Do re-ask your question here, maybe you'll find more of an install problem wizard here next time.
<Ophiocus> id rather not till i see what it can do, i need photoshop, will learn gimp/shop later
<gandhii> thanks for your help..  if i have luck or not.. i have learneed a few things.. thanks
<nickrud> gandhii, did you download and burn the install yourself?
<gandhii> yes
<cached> fuck shit fuck
<Evil_Whisper> Ophiocus follow my wine tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=586605&postcount=6
<cached> its not finding it
<cached> NOOOOOOOOOOo
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, the livecd is corrupted
<cached> didnt find it
<nickrud> gandhii, then, maybe you could check the md5sum of the iso, it may be bad.
<gandhii> same problem with ubuntu and kubuntu live and install  .. hard to beleive all are corrupt
<awstott> gandhii how fast did you burn the cds/
<frogzoo> Eleaf: download again - check the md5 sum of the iso b4 u burn - and try a slightly slower burn speed
<nickrud> gandhii, it's an easy check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto?highlight=%28iso%29
<awstott> I had problems using cheap cds
<awstott> had to burn at 1x to get them to work
<ThePyromaniac> hey, when running live CD on one pc it comes up with the error "Failed to started the X server... it is likly that it has not been set correctly"
<ThePyromaniac> tried the same cd on this pc and it works
<nickrud> gandhii, I've seen really odd things come down to burning too fast
<Eleaf> frogzoo, the livecd was just working perfectly the other day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gandhii> a slower speed..  20x or such i think..
<gandhii> not burnt too fast
<Evil_Whisper> 20x isnt slow =P
<nickrud> as best as I could tell from not being there :)
<ascension> where is the ubuntu guide for 5.10?
<frogzoo> ThePyromaniac: you might need to set vert & horiz refresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Evil_Whisper> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver or somthing like that I forgot the exact command
<nekostar> WELL
<Eleaf> frogzoo, this is so lame
<nekostar> DONT GO TO WINE
<nekostar> they suck ass
<Eleaf> it was working just fine
<nickrud> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nekostar> mean motherfuckers
<Evil_Whisper> yeah thanks nick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nekostar> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nekostar!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> language, geez.
<Evil_Whisper> :-O
<awstott> lol
<HymnToLife> anyone knows a good video editing app like Premiere for ubuntu ?
<gandhii> well..  i guess i could try burning again..  but seems odd that 4 different burns would have the same problem at the same spot
<ascension> so yes, where is the ubuntu guide for 5.10?
<nickrud> well, hello, nalioth!
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, Cinelerra!
<frogzoo> what's with the gutter language in here today? seems a bit out of the ordinary
<Evil_Whisper> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Evil_Whisper> ?
<ascension> Evil_Whisper: that is for 5.04
<ascension> ...no one has updated it
<nalioth> Evil_Whisper: please dont advise that URL in here, it breaks things
<nalioth> ascension: help.ubuntu.com
<awstott> I broke my breezy install trying to get mythtv goin on it
<gandhii> hym: theres a couple good ones..  do a google
<HymnToLife> thx Eleaf :)
<ascension> thank you nalioth
<ThePyromaniac> frogzoo how can i do that? its before i can log in
<cafuego> frogzoo: xmas is approaching, it makes certain humans go insane for the duration.
<ThePyromaniac> i still get shell
<Evil_Whisper> Sorry about that I wasn't aware it wasn't updated for breezy
<ascension> Evil_Whisper: the page that nalioth has the guide now :)
<Evil_Whisper> oh thanks for the info I'll have to check that out then
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone here have experience with IPTables?
<alvanson> I'm looking to install ubuntu on my laptop alongside Windows.  I have an 80G hard drive.  Any suggestions on how I should split up the drive?
<frogzoo> ThePyromaniac: you can get md5 for windows
<gandhii> allright.;. .  off to give things another try   thanks.. and laterz
<Evil_Whisper> Thanks for the updated link guys
<nickrud> alvanson, for testing linux, give yourself 10GB. Plenty of room for experimenting
<frogzoo> SweetestSavage: no, but I'll take a look if you like - Im just getting up to speed
<awstott> anyone know why i'm getting an Internal error, HAL failed to initialize
<HymnToLife> alvanson > depends on how much you need for windows
<alvanson> HymnToLife, hmm... I mean my Windows install takes 10G now.
<nickrud> me, I have about 15gb (prorated) for windows in that much space
<SweetestSavage> frogzoo - Well, I need to make it so that a certain program points a certain IP to connect properly..
<navarone> alvanson...i just reduced my windows partition to 17gb...from 33gb. The rest of my 40gb drive is for music shares
<SweetestSavage> Right now it doesn't, it tries to connect to 52.0.0.0, and I need it to connect to 192.168.0.100
<SweetestSavage> IPTables can do that somehow
<Eleaf> Well, I guess I can't save my iBook
<alvanson> okay... then can ext3 partitions be both moved and resized?
<Eleaf> I can't believe this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nekostar!*@*]  by nalioth
<nickrud> Eleaf, don't give up, ask again.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> SweetestSavage: you can use NAT - but you really ought to just reconfigure the app
<nekostar> !_!
<ubotu> nekostar: What?
<nekostar> sowwie
<HymnToLife> alvanson > then give 20 GB for Windows, 10 GB for /, 1GB swap and the rest for /home
<nekostar> mostly >_>
<SweetestSavage> frogzoo - That's the problem..
<SweetestSavage> frogzoo - You can't do that.
<pashaw> Eleaf, the LiveCDs dont work either
<nalioth> Eleaf: what is the trouble with your ibook?
<Eleaf> nickrud, I just don't know what to do...
<nickrud> Eleaf, ^^^
<cafuego> SweetestSavage: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d 52.0.0.0 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.100
<ThePyromaniac> frogzoo what? how is that helpful?
<SweetestSavage> cafuego, you're a god.
<Eleaf> nalioth, It won't boot past Calculating module dependencies after a dist-upgrade from breezy to breezy
<cafuego> SweetestSavage: Unless you just want to enable NAT inbound, in which case you didn't explain very well...
<nalioth> Eleaf: what model ibook?
<Eleaf> nalioth, umm...  ibook 500?
<Eleaf> lol
<frogzoo> ThePyromaniac: NAT = network address translation - have the app -> 52.0.0.0 -> NAT -> 192.168.0.0
<cafuego> SweetestSavage: We're monotheists here ;-)
<pashaw> nalioth,  summary Eleaf has PPC ibook  wont boot install ubunut after his last  dist-upgrade    and now liveCDs wont boot either saying corrupted
<SweetestSavage> cafuego, Well, I just need it to redirect to a certain point
<nalioth> Eleaf: did you verify your install media and iso image?
<cafuego> And as such I should be accessed as THE god <heh>
<SweetestSavage> xD
<HymnToLife> from Breezy to Breezy
<HymnToLife> that's a 1337 upgrade :p
<Eleaf> nalioth, yes, the livecd just worked the other day too
<cafuego> SweetestSavage: From where to where? net? Lan? Either?
<SweetestSavage> Well, here's what happens.
<Eleaf> for some reason, whenever I use a livecd after like 3 times it gets corrupted!!!!
<Evil_Whisper> Try to use SSH to get into your iBook?
<ThePyromaniac> frogzoo what?! im tlkin about x server failing on boot
<SweetestSavage> Under a normal client for the game, it connects to the login server, but not the character or map (it goes to 52.0.0.0, from what I read).
<nickrud> nalioth, not to interject too much, but he had a pre-release breezy, then dist-upgraded to recent breezy, and it broke (as I understand it)
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, ???  It doesn't boot though!
<SweetestSavage> And this is to connect to my own server, so I need it to connect to my IP, rather than 52.0.0.0
<nalioth> Eleaf: can you get to a rescue terminal?
<ProN00b> i need packages for wxwidgets and perl-wx, does anyone know the package names, or how to get the packages from somewhere
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, It certainly hasn't started any services like ssh...
<ProN00b> ?
<cafuego> SweetestSavage: Ok, so you need the desktop machine in question to do DNAT.... yeah, my rule should sort that out.
<DShepherd> sup!! :)
<Eleaf> nalioth, using the livecd I can... but that only has like 10 commands
<Evil_Whisper> Oh yeah didn't think about that either sorry :(
<Evil_Whisper> I'm just a newbie trying to help :-P
<DShepherd> anyone know where I can find a yelp developer?
<nalioth> Eleaf: not from the installed one?
<SweetestSavage> cafuego, it gave me an invalid argument error
<ThePyromaniac> anyone else know why X server causes error message sayings its configured wrong on live cd boot?
<Eleaf> nalioth, how do I get to a terminal from the hard drive?
<MickMcMack> ProN00b, apt-cache search <searchitem>
<nickrud> DShepherd, sure
<alvanson> I was thinking 20G Windows, 10G Linux, 1G swap, remaining (~50G) for a FAT32 shared partition
<pashaw> nalioth,   he's using yaboot   for boot manager any experience with that
<ProN00b> MickMcMack, already searched, didn't find anything
<Eleaf> nalioth, they don't put a rescue kernel with the ppc version for some reason... o.o;
<Evil_Whisper> Pyro I belive you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix that
<nalioth> pashaw: yes i'm familiar with yaboot
<eobanb> Eleaf, i believe they do....
<nalioth> Eleaf: can you use the liveCD and chroot into your installed box?
<Eleaf> eobanb, looks like mine didn't come with it
<pashaw> nalioth,   good thats where we were stumped helping him
<eobanb> no i'm pretty sure they do, Eleaf
<Eleaf> eobanb, looks like mine didn't come with one!
<Eleaf> the only kernel mine has is
<frogzoo> ThePyromaniac: try setting horiz & vert refresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6038
<pashaw> alvanson,  thats an excellent layout
<nalioth> Eleaf: eobanb: one what?
<Eleaf> eobanb, "Linux" there is no other kernel with yaboot when I hit tab
<Evil_Whisper> My breezy install got owned by dapper during a dist-upgrade and all I could do was re install :S
<navarone> alvanson> My setup: Two drives 40gb and 250gb. 40gb has windows system..reduced to 17gb as I said. The remaining portion is fat32 shared for transfer or files and p2p shares. 250gb I partitioned with drives cd utils and made two ntfs partitions (80gb + 106gb) and a fat32 at roughly 32gb incase I want to image windows drive. The remaining 12+gb was left unallocated for ubuntu install
<navarone> sorry for the long post...lol
<mrgumble> list
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, man..  I have so many files I need!  Important schoolwork and such..ugh
<eobanb> Eleaf, there's some other way to get into it
<Eleaf> eobanb, how do I use chroot?
<Eleaf> the livecd has that command
<nalioth> Eleaf: nothing is gone.
<alvanson> navarone, spiffy... too bad it's a laptop... can't install new hard drives in there (and I spent my hard drive money for my file server over there -->)
<anthony_> how do i unmount a harddrive through terminal
<anthony_> ?
<Stormx2> anthony_: umount
<frogzoo> Eleaf: chroot is for fairly expert use - u don't need it
<phasegen> does ANYONE know if you can copy "/var/cache/apt/*" to another machine to keep from downloading everything a second time?
<Eleaf> frogzoo, well then how do I get into my hard drive?
<Stormx2> phasegen: Can you see the other machine on a network?
<anthony_> so if it was hda1 then it would be "umount hda1"
<nalioth> Eleaf: /msg ubotu recover       will tell you how to chroot (you don't need to do anything with grub)
<Stormx2> anthony_: more like umount /dev/hda1
<anthony_> ohhhhhh
<Stormx2> anthony_: or is it umount /media/whatever
<Stormx2> I can't remember
<Stormx2> oh well
<Stormx2> Try both
<anthony_> yeah thanks
<anthony_> alot
<Evil_Whisper> !recover
<ubotu> recover is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Evil_Whisper> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<phasegen> Stormx2: not at the moment, but I'm working the issue....  it's wireless.  I was planning on using a cd
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> I just installed the artwiz fonts
<Paradosso> it seems they make firefox look crappy
<Stormx2> phasegen: CD would be best.
<Paradosso> how's that?
<Evil_Whisper> wow I'm lost already just looking at the chroot page =S
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I read the man page
<phasegen> Stormx2: Sweet.  Thank You.
<nickrud> cuz artwiz is crappy?
<nalioth> Eleaf: when you get into your system via chroot, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Evil_Whisper> nalioth could you fix a dapper install the same way?
<Eleaf> nalioth, what am I supposed to do? chroot /dev/hda?
<jag_fsf> i had two partitions, /dev/hdc1 and /dev/hdd1, that were in a software raid-1 array... i just reinstalled ubuntu and i'm trying to reassemble that array, but i'm not able to clearly see how to do it... and i'm terrified of losing data on the array... anybody know how to do this?
<santiago> hello someone spanish?
<frogzoo> santiago: -> #ubuntu-es
<Burglaptop> santiago: try #ubuntu-es
<pauli> hola
<Eleaf> nalioth, what am I supposed to do with chroot
<pauli> habla en espaol
<Eleaf> nalioth, chroot /dev/hda?  it says that doesn't exist
<pauli> chao
<Evil_Whisper> pauli try joining #ubuntu-es
<Dr_Willis> try /dev/hda1
<pauli> hhn
<Dr_Willis> actuyally ya got to Mount hda1 somewher, then chroot towhere ya mounted it to,.
<user_> i have a printer
<pauli> ricardo 20?
<Eleaf> Dr_Willis, it says that doesn't exist either
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pc-*.asturias1.pc.metropolis-inter.com]  by crimsun_
<user_> how can i configure it?
<Eleaf> /dev/hda2 3 or anything doesn't work Dr_Willis
<user_> for adsl-connection i just runned pppoeconf
<crimsun_> pauli: we've already stated that #ubuntu-es is appropriate.
<user_> for the printer it simple procedure too
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf you must mount it first
<user_> ?
<pashaw> Eleaf,   does fdisk -l   show any partitions?
<Dr_Willis> heh linux fundamentals.. mount drives to access them
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, when I try mounting, it says that doesn't exist too...
<Eleaf> pashaw, the livecd doesn't have the fdisk command
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pc-*.asturias1.pc.metropolis-inter.com]  by crimsun_
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@81.215.71.171]  by crimsun_
<ricardo20> hola
<ricardo20> alguien que hable espaol????
<crimsun_> ricardo20: #ubuntu-es
<Eleaf> omg
<Dr_Willis> Eleaf,  on live cd. to go the console as root run fdisk.
<Evil_Whisper> sudo -s
<Eleaf> Dr_Willis, my livecd is corrupt
<Dr_Willis> Eleaf,  ewww...
<Eleaf> Dr_Willis, I can't load anything except the emergency console
<Evil_Whisper> try chroot /
<Eleaf> Dr_Willis, the livecd was just working, but of course, the livecd ALWAYS gets corrupt whenever I use it more than 3 times
<Evil_Whisper> I mean
<Evil_Whisper> /dev/hda
<Eleaf> /dev/hda
<Eleaf> it says /dev/hda doesn't exist
<steve_laptop> ? is there a command that I can run that will reconfigure my sound card?
<Eleaf> i can see /dev/hda3
<HymnToLife> Eleaf > mount it first
<Eleaf> but it also says that doesn't exist
<Evil_Whisper> :-S
<crimsun_> steve_laptop: what sound card(s)?
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, when I try to mount anything, it says it doesn't exist
<Eleaf> lol
<steve_laptop> intel somthing
<crimsun_> steve_laptop: cat /proc/asound/cards (don't flood here)
<nickrud> /dev/hda1
<steve_laptop> I wont
<HymnToLife> Eleaf > what is the commant you type ?
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf can you check your /mnt/ directory?
<pashaw> Eleaf,   what directory are you trying to mount it to?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, it says there is no /mnt
<nickrud> lol, Eleaf, at least you're getting some serious moral support :\
<Evil_Whisper> :-S
<Eleaf> yee!  Thank you guys!
<burnhamd> should I download the 386 or amd64 dapper cd
<steve_laptop> crimsun_, its a HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<burnhamd> which is more stabe
<Evil_Whisper> Mine mounts my stuff to /mnt/<device>
<crimsun_> steve_laptop: does it work at all?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, it says /dev/hda (1,2,3) is not in /etc/fstab
<Evil_Whisper> ohhh a fstab problem
<steve_laptop> crimsun_, no :(
<aeon17x> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<crimsun_> steve_laptop: e.g., can you hear anything with aplay?
<Evil_Whisper> ok hold on let me do some reading
<HymnToLife> Eleaf > then you must specify the mounting point
<steve_laptop> no
<nickrud> Eleaf, try sudo fdisk -l ; that will tell you the partitions you have
<crimsun_> steve_laptop: what's the output from the command I gave you?
<steve_laptop> hold on
<Eleaf> nickrud, the livecd doesn't have the fdisk command
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf try this
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, it still says /dev/hda doesn't exist, even when I specify a mounting point
<Evil_Whisper> cat /etc/fstab
<Evil_Whisper> and tell us what that outputs
<HymnToLife> you must tell him which partition you want to mount Eleaf
<HymnToLife> so it is /dev/hdax
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, the livecd doesn't have the cat command
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, there is no hda anything in /dev
<ubuntu> hey
<crimsun_> steve_laptop: paste the output from amixer onto pastebin
<nickrud> Eleaf, my god
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<HymnToLife> sda maybe then
<Eleaf> The livecd rescue terminal froze
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, I know it's usually /dev/hda
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf can you cat /etc/fstab?
<Eleaf> the emergency console froze
<user_> i have the printer: Epson Stylus Color DX4200
<Evil_Whisper> oh thats not good Eleaf
<user_> how can i configure it?
<Evil_Whisper> Can you reboot it?
<steve_laptop> crimsun, were do i find that :)
<Eleaf> and Evil_Whisper, cat isn't in the livecd rescue mode
<HymnToLife> Eleaf > or do a sudo fdisk -l and you'll see what your hard drive is
<Evil_Whisper> can you nano fstab?
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, yet,,, fdisk is not a command in the livecd rescue mode
<ubuntu> is it possible to mount a ntfs drive with read/write from ubuntu live?
<crimsun> steve_laptop: ''amixer''
<nickrud> user_, start with top menu bar, System->Administration->Printing
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, it only has like 9 commands..
<crimsun> ubuntu: read-only
<Evil_Whisper> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  you dont want to write to one... it can trash the disk.
<pashaw> Eleaf,   do you have ANY other liveCDs  say knoppix?
<Evil_Whisper> !NTFS
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> ubuntu, no, I don't think the livecd has that evil tool
<Eleaf> pashaw, no I don't...
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf do you have a CD burner?
<HymnToLife> fdisk is for sure on ubuntu live CD :/
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I do..
<ubuntu> oh well poop...
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf download somthing like damn small linux
<HymnToLife> I used it a million times
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I don't think they make that for ppc
<Eleaf> lo
<ubuntu> i need to fix windows, but i can't write to the drive
<Evil_Whisper> Oh man I forgot  you using PPC
<ubuntu> thought this would work
<crimsun> steve_laptop: don't paste to me in private; use a pastebin.
<frogzoo> cafuego: do you know if iptables is capable of mangling the TCP sliding window? for reverse b/w limiting?
<nickrud> ubuntu, what do you mean, 'fix windows'
<steve_laptop> crimsun, whats the pastebin? sorry
<crimsun> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Evil_Whisper> Can you burn a new Ubuntu liveCD?
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<occy> crimsun, heyaz
<ubuntu> nickrud, it's missing a vital dll for whatever reason
<crimsun> occy: h.
<crimsun> +i
<ubuntu> so it won't boot
<occy> crimsun, things finally seem somewhat stable
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf
<occy> crimsun, back on gnome.  heh.
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper,
<Evil_Whisper> can you run apt-get -f install?
<anthony_> hello
<occy> couldn't stay with KDE for more than 24hrs
<Evil_Whisper> :S
<anthony_> has anybody ever had their ntldr file fail
<anthony_> ?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, not yet
<nickrud> ubuntu, no, you can't use the live cd for that, sorry. (one of the few things I am certain about between windows and the live cd, thank you )
<cafuego> frogzoo: Yes, it can do that.
<Evil_Whisper> how bout nano fstab?
<cafuego> frogzoo: Usefulness would depend on upstream routers
<iflipti> could someone decipher what this part from a readme means? ...
<occy> crimsun, what I did was, I went into synaptic, and nuked all my entries to my sources.list,  and then added each of the binary options and checked all of the available solutions.  then upgraded and things are stable now.
<user_> there is not my printer
<anthony_> has anybody ever had their ntldr file fail?
<ubuntu> thanks
<user_> into the printer list
<occy> thought I had done that before, but apparently it wasn't pulling in the security updates or some junk.
<anthony_> how do you fix it if you dont have a floppy drive?
<user_> there is much Epson but not my Epson
<Evil_Whisper> try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Evil_Whisper> and see if theres anything in there
<iflipti> "run make installfw which will copy files to FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR..."
<anthony_> me?
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  for windowsxp - the xp install cd has a rescue mode you can use 'fixboot'
<occy> crimsun, I bet you there are a lot of people who would do what I didn't do.
<occy> anyhoo
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, the liecd doesn't have nano
<anthony_> rescue mode
<anthony_> ok ill try it
<crimsun> occy: sounds good.
<nickrud> user_, then maybe http://linuxprinting.org will have more help
<anthony_> what if the CD wont boot
<Evil_Whisper> does it have anything you can use to read files?
<Evil_Whisper> I don't have a live CD for refrence so.
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  sounds like you may be SOL. :()
<anthony_> no!!!!!!
<anthony_> lol
<anthony_> lame
<Evil_Whisper> I think you might have to just re install Eleaf
<HymnToLife> Eleaf > gedit then
<Dr_Willis> Welcome to windows...
<occy> crimsun, things got so bad, I nuked my sytem, tried gentoo, tried Suse 10.0, and tried kubuntu.  got fed up and came back to ubuntu and gnome,  figured I'd stick with the bugginess.  But, then I figured that out.  Things have been rock solid for like 4 days.
<anthony_> ive been trying to put knoppix or ubuntu on
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  unless ya can track down a boot floppy that lets ya get to the cd. :(
<anthony_> but the CD wont boot
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  Hmm.. has it ever booted off the cd?
<anthony_> yeah all the time
<anthony_> it used to
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: Can you gedit /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> double check the bios i guess..
<occy> crimsun, anyway, I know you don't lay awake at night worrying about whether or not I am having problems but thought I'd share my thoughts with you. ;)
<bachstudies> i've created a script that uses zenity. When I run my script within a shell everything works fine but when I use it in crontab zenity doesn't work. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, the livecd recover mode only has like cd, ls, chroot, passwd and that's pretty much it
<docgnome> I'm trying to install the fglrx drivers for my ati radeon and I am having some trouble.  I follow the instructions on the wiki for "using the drivers from ati.com" and i get to the step where I do "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel" and I get an ncurses UI. I then select the fglrx-kernel module and try to build it and it says "W: Unable to locate package syscalltrack-source" as well as a few other package names followed by "fin
<docgnome> I'm running 5.04
<Dr_Willis> bachstudies,  when ran by cron the user and paths are different - may be the issue.
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: Can you mkdri /mnt/ ?
<Evil_Whisper> *mkdir
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: try sudo mkdir /mnt/
<HymnToLife> Eleaf > but why did you run it in recover mode ?
<anthony_> Dr.Willis is there anything else you suggest?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I did
<anthony_> if the Cd wont boot and no floppy
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, because the livecd is corrupt
<bachstudies> Dr_Willis, I have made sure that my paths are absolute e.g. sh /home/chris/file.sh
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  no other cd drives eh?
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, it was working fine the other day then it suddenly doesn't work
<anthony_> nope its a laptop
<crimsun> occy: glad to read they've been resolved (fingers crossed)
<nameeate1> !repo
<ubotu> nameeate1: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: After you've done that type mount /dev/hda /mnt
<steve_laptop> crimsun ok its posted
<crimsun> steve_laptop: any progress? Pass me the url when you've finished.
<Dr_Willis> bachstudies,  even paths in the script eh? since $PATH may be different.  may be permission issues then
<nameeate1> hmm, whats the repo's ! command?
<dpupp> im in the process of partitioning my disks after windows messed up grub.. is it possible to mount my windows harddrive in linux as well? im seeing that i can mount it as ntfs in the partition window...
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, this has happend to all my ubuntu cd's after precisely 3 times using them, they get corrupt, every time!
<docgnome> anyone have any ideas?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I did that, but /dev/hda doesn't exist
<HymnToLife> funny...
<nameeate1> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, It just doesn't think the harddrive exists!
<nameeate1> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<steve_laptop> crimsun ok  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6039
<anthony_> Dr_willis, the only Cd that will boot everytime is the KNOPPIX live CD
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: try cd /dev/
<nameeate1> woo there we go
<bachstudies> Dr_Willis, I have run it in root's crontab so there shouldn't be a problem on that front, right?
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: then ls
<Evil_Whisper> do you see hda in the /dev/ folder?
<Dr_Willis> bachstudies,  i was thinking that cron ran as its own userid/groupid  (i may be wrong)  time to rtfm :P
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, there's nothign
<Eleaf> lol
<Evil_Whisper> aw thats not good Eleaf
<Eleaf> well there is like ram
<anthony_> Dr_willis, the only Cd that will boot everytime is the KNOPPIX live CD
<Eleaf> and a bunch of other random stuff that doesn't have to do with a hard drive
<Evil_Whisper> hmmmmmm
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I know everything with the hard drive is FINE but just ONE file is missing...
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  that sounds like your cd/burning software/disks are the iossuie
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, it was one kernel module, and it can't boot without it..
<docgnome> Does anyone have any experience installing the fglrx driver in 5.04?
<mcjerry> what program can i run on ubuntu that would be similar to ms frontpage?
<anthony_> Dr_willis,hmmm nero 7, always have worked
<bachstudies> Dr_Willis, do you know if there is a command that I can use in the script to open up a terminal window and have the commands run in the terminal?
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf
<SweetestSavage> Is there anyone here that is good at hexing?
<Dr_Willis> anthony_,  could be bad disks..
<anthony_> that what i thought
<anthony_> the knoppix live was on different media
<user_> someone have the printer: Epson Stylus DX4200 ???
<anthony_> good sugestion
<Dr_Willis> bachstudies,  could echo/cat stuff to log files somewhere. ive rarely done more then trivial things with cron.
<apokryphos> mcjerry: WYSIWYG editors generally suck and produce crummy code. But, there's bluefish, I believe, which is one.
<crimsun> steve_laptop: is this on Breezy?
<HymnToLife> nope
<docgnome> Or alternatly, does anyone know if the fglrx driver installs easier into 5.10
<HymnToLife> Bluefish is no WYSIWYG
<Evil_Whisper> For WYSIWYG use NVU
<anthony_> thanks Dr_Willis
<steve_laptop> crimsun, yes
<nickrud> mcjerry, I've never used frontpage, but nvu is as close as it gets, i hear
<nickrud> mcjerry, but, I recommend screem
<crimsun> steve_laptop: default sound drivers, correct?
<HymnToLife> screem is no wysiwyg either
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, hmm
<SweetestSavage> Is there anyone here that is good at hexing?
* nickrud is a loser when it comes to html
<morten> ok, so i've downloaded a theme for gnome, how do i "install" it?
<apokryphos> html takes a few hours to learn; not hard at all.
<steve_laptop> crimsun, think so
<nickrud> HymnToLife, I do know that
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf, so nothing is mounted at all?
<bachstudies> Dr_Willis, my script works when I use the "run as different user" from the Ubuntu menu so surely there is a way to "run as different user" without going though the ubuntu menu
<crimsun> steve_laptop: "think so"? You need to be certain.
<mcjerry> nickrud: i got bluefish, ad screem, and both are fine for coding, i need a graphical editor....will tryout nvu
<nameeate1> bachstudies: su -username?
<steve_laptop> im not
<steve_laptop> hold on
<apokryphos> mcjerry: for coding Quanta+ is the best ;-)
<nameeate1> man su anyway
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf next install be sure to make home a seperate partition incase this occurs again :-)
<Dr_Willis> bachstudies,  of course there is. this is linux.. :P gotta figure out exactly the best way to do it for your case.
<nalioth> mcjerry: but there are other programs for coding, use them all, and keep using the ones you like
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, well it's just one file...
<bachstudies> nameeate1, can I run this command within a .sh script? Will it bring up a terminal window?
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, what was the command you were saying to do.  apt-get install -f?
<mcjerry> apokryphos: is Quanta+ in synaptic or do i need to compile from source?
<nameeate1> bachstudies: that I don't know ;)
<nalioth> mcjerry: it is in synaptic
<mcjerry> nalioth: same for nvu?
<nameeate1> i know you can make stuff run in anouther 'shell' but dunno how you would make it open anouther terminal window
<apokryphos> mcjerry: yup
<HymnToLife> mcjerry > yes
<pashaw> Eleaf, my vote goes for having a friend burn you  2 diff liveCDs   say 1-ubuntu and 1-knoppix    then  have a go  before the reinstall wipes it
<nalioth> mcjerry: yes if you're running breezy
<markive> Wassup all
<SweetestSavage> Is there anyone here that is good at hexing?
<mcjerry> dapper
<nalioth> mcjerry: then of course
<jag_fsf> looking for suggestions... if (don't ask why) /var/run/sudo doesn't exist and i haven't set a root password, how can i do something as root to correct /var/run/sudo not existing?
<Eleaf> pashaw, I have a cd burner
<sethk> SweetestSavage, you now have a hex on you
* nickrud hexes SweetestSavage by crossing multiple fingers at him in a vaguely occult manner
<crimsun> steve_laptop: just cat /proc/asound/version
<pashaw> Eleq youve already admitted yours fail too often have a friend burn em
<SweetestSavage> o.O
<pashaw> Eleq   oops
<SweetestSavage> Not that kind of hexing =P
<nalioth> Eleaf: and md5sum your iso image
<Eleaf> pashaw, at least I have my main ubuntu computer, this one.  But my iBook is important whenever I have to go places
<Toma-> is the ogm format supported by xine/mplayer etc by default?
<sethk> jag_fsf, you can create the directory, sure
<HymnToLife> and burn at low speed
<Eleaf> nalioth, I md5'd this livecd, it was fine and worked fine
<Toma-> being an open format i should hope so
<jag_fsf> sethk: how, if not as root?
<markive> i made ubuntuburn a cd on k3b on this d600 laptop, i didn't think it would work straight out the box but it did :)
<nickrud> and, finally, md5sum the cd itself
<Eleaf> nalioth, but whenever I use any ubuntu cd more than 3 times, it gets corrupted, I have NO idea how..
<nalioth> Eleaf: humor us, burn it on another burner at the lowest speed possible
<nalioth> Eleaf: and md5sum the iso image also
<Eleaf> nalioth, I've used two burners actually'
<Eleaf> lol
<sethk> jag_fsf, you said "how could I do something as root ..." when you meant "how can I become root to do something"
<Eleaf> but why would it work only 3 times nalioth ?
<markive> i've been out wardriving tonight
<vblanton> Anyone know why I can view my apache2.0 webserver on any computer in the house but no one outside the house (past the router/firewall) can see my website? I have enabled port forwarding of PORT 80 on my router/firewall
<Eleaf> I was able to use the livecd fine before
<sethk> jag_fsf, you fix that by booting a rescue cd, or the install cd in rescue mode
<nameeate1> bachstudies: man gnome-terminal, there is an -x (excecute option)
<Khisanth> Toma-: haven't had any problem playing OGM in mplayer with default options :)
<nalioth> Eleaf: i have no clue. try different blank media
<Toma-> Khisanth: cool thx :)
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  this whats came from that command  - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9
<jag_fsf> sethk: yes... physical access to the machine will be difficult... :-)
<nickrud> vblanton, maybe your isp blocks 80?
<mcjerry> also meant to ask, what program would you recommend i use to edit flash files with? I need to make changes to a flash site
<Kyral> nickrud: What retarded ISP blocks port 80?
<Toma-> mcjerry: have you got dreamweaver?
<nalioth> mcjerry: windows or OSX
<nickrud> Kyral, I had one, not any more
<crimsun> steve_laptop: ok, it looks like you need to use Dapper's ALSA driver
<vblanton> nickrud: maybe... but would I be able to connect to my own website with my public ip if it did?
<sethk> jag_fsf, that may be there isn't an alternative.  I don't think sudo will let you override the location of the directory
<vblanton> Kyral: an isp that doesn't allow webservers
<jag_fsf> ... shit.
<dooglus> bachstudies: all you need to do is: "su username /path/to/script"
<crimsun> steve_laptop: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4 fakeroot
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what do you want hexed?
<Kyral> vblanton: No offense but thats retarded ;P
<ProN00b> some isp's use nat technology, which means 0 ports
* markive thanks the ubuntu gods.
<crimsun> steve_laptop: also install module-assistant
<mcjerry> nalioth, haven't booted to windows in over 2 weeks.....trying to go strictly dapper on this pc
<Toma-> my isp blocks port 21 for nasty ftp virii
<nickrud> vblanton, I got a virtual server out in space just because of that problem
<vblanton> Kyral: No it isn't. I have a satellite service and its would be reasonable if they didn't want to lag down the lines any further with a web server
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  ok
<Kyral> vblanton: Ah
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - It's a client exe
<nalioth> mcjerry: there is no flash editor available at this time for linux   f4l.sourceforge.net is the closest thing
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: what do you need to do?
<Eleaf> my isp blocks most ports, it's really annoying they should all be open but they think we need extra firewall protection or something
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - It doesn't connect to the right IP, it has to connect to three IPs, they're all the same value, but my client only connects to the first one then goes to 52.0.0.0
<Toma-> mcjerry: how much space did the default dapper install take up?
* geogeek meong
* Evil_Whisper is confused by Eleaf's problem
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - My reason for this, is there IS a client that does this.. but it's very old and quite useless
<nameeate1> i do not need the source repo's in my sources.list do i? they arn't anything important right?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - I need an updated client that's able to do this..
<mcjerry> Toma- lemme look....i got some video recordings from vdr lemme do the math
<nickrud> nameeate1, not really no.
<nameeate1> nickrud: coo thx
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - I would imagine it's not that hard, I wouldn't have an idea, though. Would you like to take a look?
<bachstudies> dooglus, ok some detail...I am running clamAV and have it set up to scan my home dir every morning at 10am. My script basically calls clamscan and then reads the resulting log file and uses zenity to display the results in a popup message. The problem is that the message won't pop up if I run the script outside of a terminal window.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: and where does 'hexing' fit in?  I'm not with you yet...
<izmeh> is it possible to access the partition that my OSX uses/
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - You have to modify the client.exe file to make it connect to all 3 IP's properly
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - Otherwise you have to do an IPTable, which I can't do in a chroot =P
<dooglus> bachstudies: that's because the script doesn't have the right "X Authority" settings
<bachstudies> dooglus, ok how would I go about making this work?
<nalioth> bachstudies: yes it is, mount using the hfs+ flag
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  ok done with that part
<bachstudies> nalioth, ??? what is a hfs+ flag?
<dooglus> bachstudies: look at this script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6040 - if you run it in a terminal which *can* make X windows, it will write the values you need into ~/.xsettings
<MarcN> postfix isn't sending email off my system.  Do i really need to do all the mucking the wiki talks about?  I've dpkg-reconfigure postfix and pointed to a local smarthost.
<dooglus> bachstudies: get your other script to source .xsettings and then it, too, will be able to make X windows.
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - I can send you both the client that works (but is too old) and the new one that doesn't work
<nickrud> *postfix sucks
<nalioth> bachstudies: open a console and type "man mount" OSX uses hfs+ filesystem
<nameeate1> why am i getting errors updating my apt-get list?Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> steve_laptop: now, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb
<nickrud> MarcN, which wiki?
<bachstudies> nalioth, I think you are talking to the wrong person!!!
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: these are windows .exe files?  How do you intend to understand them?  You plan to disassemble them?
<user_> into one directory i have much file.tar
<MarcN> nickrud: wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix
<user_> how can i decompress all packages ?
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - They are windows exe files.. and, I can't understand them. I use WINE in a 32-bit chroot to run them.
<user_> tar -xf *
<user_> that do not work
<nalioth> bachstudies: tryin to teach ya something, lol
<sethk> nameeate1, that would mean that you have a corrupted archive, or a permissions failure somewhere
<sethk> nameeate1, corrupted archive is more likely
<nalioth> izmeh: mount it using the hfs+ flag in your mount command
<nameeate1> sethk: so what can i do? purge the whole lot and start again?
<Toma-> anyone know how much space dapper takes up after a default install?
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: if you don't have either (1) the source, (2) a good knowledge of disassembling .exe files or (3) a tame hacker, then I don't see what you can do
<nickrud> MarcN, that is really overkill, isn't it:)
<markive> whats the best wardriving tool out there?
<Evil_Whisper> back
<MarcN> nickrud: sendmail is easier ;-)
<mcjerry> Toma-: is hard to say, i installed breezy on 27G partition, have 1.2G swap partition. after installing breezy, changed to dapper sources and did apt-get dist-upgrade. now have 19GB free space after adjusting for a few recordings on root partition
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf any progress?
<bachstudies> nalioth, but i don't even run OSX!!!!!!!!
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - Obviously, that's why I'm seeing if someone else knows how to hex clients..
<sethk> nameeate1, I would try, first, deleting that specific file (the one in the error message) and doing apt-get update
<Toma-> mcjerry: oic
<MrRio> when will WxWidgets start to be compiled against GTK2 instead of GTK1?
<nameeate1> sethk: ok thanks
<nalioth> bachstudies: <hint> <hint> it is xmas time, you know.
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: ah, I see.  you might be better off in a windows channel then, if you're wanting to hack a windows .exe
<_jason> user_ why the *, just use the filename: tar xf filename.tar
<nameeate1> sethk: err, where are they stored? :)
<Toma-> mcjerry: you cleaned out your breezy for dapper? :/
<nickrud> MarcN, a personal opinion: install exim4-daemon-light, set it up as a smarthost, then edit /etc/exim4/passwd.client. If all you want is to send mail from your box, that's the easiest
<SweetestSavage> dooglus - Alright, thanks
<user_> _jason,
<user_> gh!!
<_jason> user_ gh?
<mcjerry> Toma-: yea, other than a few application crashes, dapper stable enough here
<sethk> nameeate1, let me see if I can find the file
<user_> if i try to user
<user_> use
<user_> tar -xf *
<nameeate1> sethk: thanks
<MarcN> nickrud: I'll give it a go.
<user_> what you thing^?
<nameeate1> ah here we go, in the apt-get man
<Evil_Whisper> Did eleaf leaf?
<Evil_Whisper> *Leave?
<nickrud> MarcN, I've been using that config on a user box for several years
<dooglus> SweetestSavage: there's a linux hex editor called 'hexcurse' - but that won't help if you don't know what bits you want to edit
<user_> is ridicle use tar -xf file.tar
<user_> for all package
<_jason> user_ I guess you can do 'tar xf *.tar' if you like
<nameeate1> actually nope that isn't it
<viscount> Anyone familiar with the tar -G flag?
<sethk> nameeate1, look in /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com ....
<user_> tar -xf *.tar
<user_> that is not correct to
<mcjerry> Toma-: running as main fileserver, ubuntu-desktop/gnome and vdr for satellite tv - - all is fin
<mcjerry> fine
<user_> too
<crimsun> steve_laptop: any progress?
<Toma-> vdr?
<|GaiJin|> is there some webcam support in gaim??
<sethk> user_, tar -xv is not correct.  gnu tar tolerates it, but the correct syntax is   tar xf
<bachstudies> nalioth, you have lost me. It is late so it might be me but I doubt it!
<dooglus> user_: just "tar xf <tarfile>" to extract tarfile.  you can't specify multiple tar files at the same time
<_jason> sethk may i /msg you please
<sethk> user_, sorry, I wrote xv once instead of xf
<sethk> _jason, sure
<mcjerry> Toma-: look in synaptic for vdr
<Toma-> ok!
<MarcN> nickrud: heh, just lost what was in the mailq.   i should have figured that.
<sethk> user_, those are not flags, they are commands (in a very primitive language) to tar
<dooglus> sethk: the - is fine - but it changes the meaning a bit.
<mcjerry> but compile latest package from sources...
<nalioth> bachstudies: have a merry xmas, i mistakeny <tab>completed your nick
<sethk> dooglus, you may be thinking about - being used for standard in or out.  that's a different situation
<nickrud> MarcN, ouch
<bachstudies> nalioth, you too. Maybe it is time to buy OSX after all
<sethk> dooglus, tar -xf is never correct, and the - is ignored
<mcjerry> Toma-: for more info on vdr, look on irc.uicn.net #vdr
<dooglus> sethk: no, I'm thinking about the difference between "-xf" and "xf"
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  grrrr im missing somthing                     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6041
<Toma-> oooo DVB cards... like tv capture cards?
<viscount> user_, what are you trying to do?
<dooglus> sethk: if that was the case then "tar fx" and "tar -fx" would both work
<MarcN> nickrud: it was only a couple of nautilus bug reports.
<nickrud> MarcN, well, actually if you didn't purge postfix, the messages may still be there. Getting them is another story :)
<mcjerry> Toma-: do you have windows dual-boot?
<Toma-> nope
<MarcN> nickrud: I just did a apt-get install of exim...
<user_> i try to uncompress al package
<sethk> dooglus, f is special because it associates with a filename
<user_> all
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  do I need the souirce?
<user_> not 2 or 3
<mcjerry> yea, DVB, similar to tvcapture
<dooglus> sethk: but "tar -fx file.tar" files, whereas "tar fx file.tar" works
<user_> all
<aTypical> Hey all.  Can someone point me to a howto for upgrading from 5.10 to 6.4?
<Toma-> cool
<steve_laptop> source
<nickrud> MarcN, then, no purge. look in /var/postfix or something, I would think
<mcjerry> sTypical: pm me
<crimsun> steve_laptop: sudo apt-get -f install
<dooglus> sethk: s/files/fails/
<mcjerry> Toma-: where you live?
<markive> nickserv
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  ok next?
<MarcN> nickrud: at the rate that nautilus crashes, i'll be able to regenerate those bug reports in no time.
<_jason> markive do that in a server window
<nickrud> lol
<viscount> user_, probably need to do some scripting then, i think tar only works with one archive at a time
<markive> _jason thanks
<sethk> dooglus, I guess I'm being overly pedantic, as people here rarely have to deal with genuine unix tar
<user_> for i in *.tar ; do tar xf $i ; done
* nickrud hardly ever crashes nautilus anymore
<dooglus> sethk: there are 3 different option styles.  run "info tar styles" to read about them
<_jason> user_ I thought tar could take multiple files?  tar xf *.tar didn't work?
<markive> i give in
<user_> no
<sethk> _jason, what did you expect that to do?
<crimsun> steve_laptop: so alsa-source is installed?
<user_> i need use a for
<user_> for i in *.tar ; do tar xf $i ; done
<markive> anyone else wardrive with ubuntu?
<mcjerry> Toma-: do you have satellite tv now?
<dooglus> user_: for i in *.tar; do tar xf "$i"; done      is better.  that works when there are spaces in the filenames, too
<user_> but the . is useless
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  yes
<user_> just *tar not *.tar
<crimsun> steve_laptop: sudo adduser $USER src
<_jason> sethk I expected it to untar all the files but apparently it won't take multiple files
<sethk> user_, there could conceivable be a case where he wants *.tar, not *tar
<dooglus> _jason: if you say "tar xf file.tar a b c" it will only extract a, b and c from file.tar.  the a, b and c arguments refer to contents of file.tar - they aren't treated as tarfiles themselves
<crimsun> steve_laptop: then log in on a virtual console (ctrl+alt+F1); you can switch back here with alt+F7
<_jason> dooglus ah I see
<sethk> _jason, right.  a file list in that context would be a list of file name to _extract_ from one tar file
<DShepherd> dooglus: thanks. learnt something today :)
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  ok and what is it I need to do in the virtual?
<dooglus> DShepherd: what?
<DShepherd>  "tar xf file.tar a b c"
<DShepherd> and what it does
<DShepherd> dooglus: thanks
<user_> yes of course
<user_> when you have 1000 file.tar
<dooglus> DShepherd: ok.  learn "info" too.  like "info tar".  it's how the GNU apps are documented
<user_> tar -xf 1 2 3 4 .... 1000
<DShepherd> dooglus: yeah I know about info. Thanks for the info about info anyways
<dooglus> user_: if you don't specify anything other than the tarfile, like "tar xf tarfile", it will extract the whole tarfile
<parti> hello all
<nameeate1> sethk: I now have: Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch :/
<parti> Can you read this?
<crimsun> steve_laptop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<dooglus> we can, parti
<dooglus> hi
<parti> ok, looks like I am coneccted! yey!
<nickrud> hi, parti
<steve_laptop> ok
<sethk> nameeate1, that's definitely a corrupted file, presumably a corrupted download
<Krhis> ts
<QQ_ghost> i have a friend with a SATA hda and linksys wireless (desktop/not PCMCIA) is the install easy?
<parti> Guys. I am currently running Ubuntu Live CD.
<Krhis> Sorry. ^^
<sethk> nameeate1, there must be a reason you are getting corrupted files.
<parti> I nned thy helo
<parti> help
<sethk> nameeate1, once could be a glitch, but not this
<nameeate1> :/
<parti> Hi dooglus and Nickrud :)
<dooglus> keyboard problems, parti?  :)
<nameeate1> anyway to purge the whole list and start again?
<nameeate1> before it was gz files, now its md5
<parti> no. Partition problemes, dooglus.
<sethk> nameeate1, well, it is _still_ a gz file, only now it catches the problem sooner
<pashaw> parti,  just ask
<user_> but tarfile is not one
<parti> I am using GParted.
<sethk> nameeate1, md5sum is used to verify that something was correctly downloaded
<nickrud> nameeate1, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* will remove all the downloaded lists
<user_> file1.tar  file2.tar file3.tar ...... file100.tar
<dooglus> user_: what's the problem exactly?  you have 1000 tar files?
<sethk> nameeate1, an attempt to uncompress would have given you the message about gz again
<user_> now there is not problem
<parti> I want to resize mi Paritition. I want to give mroe space for my Ubuntu
<nameeate1> this sucks, it worked fine before :(
<user_> for i in *.tar ; do tar xf $i ; done
<user_> i used that
<sethk> nameeate1, try nickrud's suggestion.  It isn't a fix, but the result would be illuminating
<nickrud> parti, I'm not to strong on parted, but there are people here who are. Ask, using details :)
<parti> but, Gparted tell me that I am appling to a Busy devices.. when I try to resize my Windows XP with NTFS filesystem
<nameeate1> ok
<dooglus> user_: that's fine, so long as none of the files have a space or a tab in their name.  if they do, you'll need to say "$i" instead of $i
<parti> Yes Nickrud :)
<parti> As I was saying. Gparted tells me that the device is busi. SO I cannot apply the resizing.
<parti> What should I do ?
<sethk> dooglus, user_, and watch out for filenames with ' in them, which happens in windows
<dooglus> parti: what did you boot from?  a CD, or what?
<parti> a Live CD.
<nickrud> sethk, I've actually fixed weird auth problems by doing that :)
<dooglus> sethk: that's not a problem if you use    tar xf "$i"
<mcjerry> how can i read/write to ntfs filesystem if am read only now with dapper?
<parti> I'm booting from Ubuntu's LIVE CD
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  ok thats done but a no go so im going to try rebooting
<crimsun> steve_laptop: no, don't reboot
<steve_laptop> ok
<crimsun> steve_laptop: we're not even close to being finished.
<pashaw> parti,   did you try and look at your windows files before you started the partition program  you know looking around
<sethk> dooglus, right, I should have said filenames with ", not with '
<steve_laptop> :) sorry
<crimsun> steve_laptop: tell me precisely what occurred
<dooglus> sethk: that's not a problem either :)
<parti> what do you mean pashaw ?
<sethk> dooglus, it is if you don't escape the quotes
<pashaw> parti,   do you have a window open showing your ntfs files
<parti> if you mean that I started Windows before running the Live CD, then yes.
<parti> I defragmented it.
<steve_laptop> it ran I pick all the default settings and when it was done I ended up at at command line
<steve_laptop> crimsun, it ran I pick all the default settings and when it was done I ended up at at command line
<sethk> why do people defrag?  I've done extensive testing, and defrag does nothing to improve performance in almost all cases.
<nalioth> parti: what problems are you having?
<viscount> Can anyone helpme with creating incremental backups?
<nickrud> defrag before repartitioning? makes sense ;P
<parti> Well, I've read in the Ubuntu forums, that it is best to defrag Windows, before making resizing the partition.
<sethk> nickrud, if you mean resizing partitions, then it might make sense
<parti> That is was I defregmented it.
<sethk> parti, I never trust partition resizers, but I'm paranoid
<steve_laptop> viscount, I can but its going to be a but 30min...
<nickrud> viscount, take a look at sbackup. it's a simple backup solution, that uses incremental backups. Also, there's some howto's on tldp.org
<parti> The problems I am facing is that I don;t know how to resize partitions...
<crimsun> steve_laptop: no, here are the choices to pick: answer "yes" to Plug n' play, "yes" to debugging symbols, deselect "all" and select "hda-intel", then save & exit
<dooglus> sethk: if you're doing <<<for i in *.tar; do tar xf "$i"; done>>> then the filenames can have anything they like in them I believe
<nickrud> sethk, uh, that is what I meant, but didn't say.
<nalioth> parti: if you've started the LiveCd, and run "sudo gparted" then it should be self-explanatory
<parti> Yeah, I think I don't trust it either.. but.. I must give it a chance. becuase I don't ahve any space at all in my Ubuntu partition
<parti> and thus, it dosn't allow me to save anything.
<steve_laptop> crimsun, ok will reduo it
<viscount> nickrud, I know about it, but Im trying to learn how to do it myself
<sethk> parti, make sure the partition is backed up before you resize
<viscount> nickrud, i know about sbackup i mean..
<pashaw> nalioth,  she said it displayed  drive in-use  when she tried to apply changes
<nickrud> viscount, then take a look at the howtos on tldp.org (the linux documentation project)
<nalioth> pashaw: then parti is not using the LiveCD, it sounds like
<parti> Well, the thing is that I cannot back it up. Since I don't have any spaces at all :( I cannot even burn a CD, since it also requeres to have spaces for the cache I believe
<mcjerry> Paragon 7tools Partition Manager is about the most reliable partition utility i have used
<nalioth> parti: if you have no free space, your partition resizing is not gonna go well
<anthony> hey
<pashaw> parti,  you cant resize a drive if its full
<parti> I'm runnign from a Live CD Nalioth. I'm pretty sure about it. )
<parti> oh... man...
<dooglus> parti: I had a problem with gparted giving me an odd error message.  It might have been the same one you're seeing.  The solution was to go back to windows and repair the small error that was on the NTFS partition
<parti> Well, I want to GIVE MORE spaces to Ubuntu
<sethk> parti, can you temporarily use the ubuntu space for resizing?  back up the ubuntu partition, then restore it?
<parti> the error that was on NTFS partition? I didn't get a single error...
<pashaw> parti,  boot windows and find out how much free space your NTFS drive reports
<nickrud> what's the fdisk command for deleting a windows partition again?
<dooglus> parti: I didn't either until I ran "chkdsk/f" in windows.  the regular scanner didn't find it, but gparted did, and couldn't fix it
<parti> My NTFS partition has like 28 GB of free spaces
<anthony> does anyone here know about mysql?
<parti> and my Ubuntu has 1 GB of free space
<anthony> im trying to start it, but it continues to fail
<user_>  /etc/profile
<user_> that is the file for global configuration of bash
<parti> mm...
<user_> if i have that
<nickrud> user_, yes.
<steve_laptop> crimsun, ok done
<mcjerry> parti, can you still boot to windows?
<pashaw> parti,   is windows running right now  with the LiveCD in a window?
<user_>  ~.bashrc is not required?
<crimsun> steve_laptop: now, sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<user_> the global file is sufficent?
<dooglus> user_: /etc/profile only runs for login shells.  most people don't run login shells
<nickrud> user_, a second. Let me find you a link that explains how all those files fit together.
<user_> no no
<parti> No.
<user_> i search
<parti> I've chuted down WIndows
<steve_laptop> crimsun, building now
<user_> you find english site
<user_> i'm italian
<user_> :P
<sproingie> anthony: try #mysql
<viscount> nickrud, I guess I'll have to write my own howto after I figure this out
<parti> before I turned on the conputer and loged to the Live CD
<dooglus> user_: read the 'bash' manual.  go to the end, then back a page or two.  you'll see a list of the files it uses in the 'FILES' section.
<dooglus> user_:        /etc/profile
<dooglus>               The systemwide initialization file, executed for login shells
<steve_laptop> crimsun, loading and done
<crimsun> steve_laptop: cat /proc/asound/version
<dooglus> user_: if you want a file which is used by *every* bash, for every user, use /etc/bash.bashrc
<viscount> steve_laptop, well I've got the time if you do
<steve_laptop> crimsun, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<parti> BRB. I'm going to try again.
<viscount> steve_laptop, when you do incremental backups do you use tar? with -G -g  thats what Im trying to figure out
<nickrud> viscount, there should be a good howto already on that site, I'm sure I got my backup scheme from there
<crimsun> steve_laptop: good. Now paste the output from amixer onto pastebin again.
<niffe> steve_laptop: what was the program you say was good with wifi?
<steve_laptop> viscount, you can also go to #scalug and talk to bob I think he can help you to .....
<viscount> nickrud, yeah there is a few, but not what im looking for
<maddash> Everybody, a YONAH laptop is out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<dooglus> maddash: a what?
<steve_laptop> niffe wlassistant
<nameeate1> sethk: I know have 5 with errors ;)
<niffe> ok
<steve_laptop> crimsun, ok
<sethk> nameeate1, what's going on, do you know?
<servoeL> Question: Building dependency tree... Done
<servoeL> Package sysv-rc-conf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<servoeL> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<servoeL> is only available from another source
<servoeL> E: Package sysv-rc-conf has no installation candidate
<servoeL> :/
<nickrud> user_, if you're still here, I'm still looking I found a great one yesterday, I swear :)
<nameeate1> sethk: I have absolutely no idea, when i used to ssh into this box it used to work
<user_> :)
* geogeek gtg mau ketemu dosen skripsi :D
<maddash> dooglus: Yonah! on a laptpo!!!
<maddash> dooglus: laptop*!
<sethk> nameeate1, sounds like it's been hacked, although I doubt that is really true
<dailyrorschach> anyone know where I can find the list of repositories to use for breezy, and where to download the multimedia codecs
<steve_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6043
<nameeate1> sethk: I doubt that aswell ;)
<sethk> nameeate1, multiple corrupted files is just such a bizarre thing
<nickrud> user_, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_01.html
<nameeate1> sethk: its back to just those original 2 now
<_jason> ubotu tell dailyrorschach about multimedia
<crimsun> steve_laptop: does aplay give you anything?
<steve_laptop> hold on
<WebLOCH> hey guys
<nickrud> ubotu tell dailyrorschach about repositories
<nameeate1> sethk: could it be because i have very limited ram?
<aTypical> Hello, WebLOCH
<WebLOCH> Ive checked man before you tell me to, but I just downloaded something that is in about 10 zip files, but the unzip command doesn't seem to cater for split zips, can anyone help ?
<WebLOCH> aTypical, hey
<sethk> nameeate1, it's possible, if programs crash in the middle of things because of the memory limit
<sethk> nameeate1, and the programmers were very, very lazy
<dooglus> does the mplayer-plugin for firefox play .wav files correctly?  it doesn't for me.  it seems to load them, but I don't hear anything.
<finalcut> anyone have a minute to help me with mp3 burning?
<dooglus> an example: http://slovnik.seznam.cz/sound/A/A4694.WAV
<DonVincenzo> hi, I would like to completely supress windows from my pc, and I need some information to carry this one. I thought that I should suppress the ntfs partition, and the GRUB entries.Are there other operations to do ?
<dooglus> an example: http://slovnik.seznam.cz/sound/A/A4694.WAVD#
<dooglus> oops
<dooglus> DonVincenzo: other than the filesystem and the bootloader that should be it
<azuron> Can Ubuntu be installed offline??
<DonVincenzo> ok
<crimsun> azuron: yes.
<pashaw> DonVincenzo,   supress?  you mean hide the windows install?
<azuron> If I wanna install packages like GCC G++
<dooglus> azuron: that's the usual way
<crimsun> azuron: hence why it's 1 CD.
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  grrr not getting anything and my wife going to be here in 10 so will have to finsh tomorrow if thats ok
<azuron> crimsun, How to do that please?
<finalcut> has anyone in here used serpentine or gnomebaker to burn audio cds from mp3s?
<crimsun> steve_laptop: np, I'm outta here myself.
<dooglus> azuron: I don't think you get g++ on the install media
<azuron> But what should I do if I wanna install GCC and G++?
<nickrud> azuron, apt-get install build-essential
<steve_laptop> crimsun,  thanks AGAIN!!!
<azuron> nickrud, Can I use that option offline??
<azuron> dooglus, Can I download the packages to somewhere and install from hard disk?
<nickrud> azuron, hm, you can try. I would expect that to be on the cd
<azuron> nickrud, Cool, let me do it.
<dooglus> azuron: sure.  go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , find the packages you need, including all the dependancies, and use "sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>" on each of them
<nickrud> of course, I'm net enabled, so am very fuzzy where the cd ends and the net starts
<markive> is there any extra repostitorys i can add? maybe for some more gnome stuff or wireless bluetoothe etc
<azuron> dooglus, Is there a document on how to do it detailed please? I have never done such a thing before :)
<user_> i'm creating a minimal distribution and i need a bashrc and bashprofile
<user_> that do not need strange thing
<dooglus> azuron: I don't know of one, but I've not looked.
<dooglus> azuron: are you on ubuntu at the moment?
<markive> _jason are you here?
<jaakko> Hi guys, do you think one would be able to install Ubuntu & Gnome on 256 megs?
<_jason> markive yes
<azuron> dooglus, Nope, but another machine next to me is running Ubuntu
<nickrud> user_, the ones that come with ubuntu are extremely minimal
<markive> can you pm me
<markive> please
<servoeL> I need help with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6044  sysv-rc-conf
<servoeL> cant find it?
<_jason> markive ask your quesiton here.  If I don't know you'll have almost 600 other people taht can help
<pashaw> jaakko,   ??? RAM you mean right   yes
<dooglus> jaakko: memory? yes.  disk? no.
<azuron> dooglus, Where should I put the *.deb if I have downloaded them? to make Ubuntu find them?
<nickrud> !tell servoeL  about repositories
<jaakko> pashaw, dooglus: I'm talking 'bout disk space, not ram :)
<_jason> markive you're asking about extra repositories.  Have you enabled multiverse and universe?
<nickrud> servoeL, the message you got will tell you how to enable the repos that have sysv-rc-conf
<dooglus> azuron: put them anywhere on the machine - let's say your Desktop.  then run a terminal window, type "cd ~/Desktop" in it, then type "sudo dpkg -i gcc-4.0-blah-whatever.deb"
<pashaw> jaakko,   no   youll need one of the much smaller distros
<markive> _jason ah ok  , i'm still strugling to register my nick , i've read the instructions, but i'm not that bright..:(
<azuron> lol dooglus ^_^ thank you very much!!!
<markive> _jason yeah i added them
<dooglus> azuron: if you already have a machine running the same version of ubuntu which is net enabled, install the packages you want in it, and you'll be able to find them in the package cache - so you don't have to hunt down the dependancies
<jaakko> pashaw: I need a disto fitting 256 CF card (for silent HTPC) and I just love Ubuntu :)
<_jason> markive /msg nickserv register THE_PASSWORD_YOU_WANT_HERE
<azuron> dooglus, Really?? Where can I find the pak cache??
<dooglus> azuron: the package cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<steve_laptop> viscount, look here see if anything is help full my wife called and 10 min out shit im going to do the dishes :)
<azuron> Thank you!!!!
<dailyrorschach> anyone know how to get the quicktime codecs?
<dailyrorschach> and so on
<_jason> markive then once you register you type the following to identify yourself: /msg nickserv identify THE_PASSWORD_YOU_CHOSE
<dooglus> azuron: glad I could help
<nickrud> !tell dailyrorschach about restricted
<viscount> steve_laptop, eh?
<azuron> dooglus, I really appreciate your help! :) Have a nice day, or night
<markive> it says i'm already registered
<dooglus> azuron: I'm not sure what the best way of installing them is
<markive> am i?
<azuron> dooglus, I dont want the best solution, I want the workable solution ^^
<dooglus> azuron: I'm guessing that dpkg might get a bit angry if you try installing a package before its dependancies
<azuron> and I think it's easy enough
<markive> ahh
* viscount watches steve_laptop scramble to do dishes.. haha
<steve_laptop> viscount, LOLOL http://www.linux-backup.net/App/
<azuron> sure
<markive> i need to remember the password
<dooglus> azuron: I guess then just install them in alphabetical order over and over until they work.
<pashaw> jaakko,  distro watch   should give you some small distro options
<markive> crap
<markive> is there a password reset?
<nickrud> azuron, wiki.ubuntu.com/PersonalRepositories has a simple way to make your own package cache
<azuron> dooglus, How can I know the right order to install em?
<azuron> nickrud, Thanx
<dooglus> azuron: it looks like "dpkg -i" accepts a "-R" flag to install a whole directory of packages in one go
<dooglus> azuron: so put them in a new folder /home/azuron/packages and then run "sudo dpkg -i -R /home/azuron/packages" - that should do it
<viscount> steve_laptop, thanks man, i'll take a look
<markive> _jason i can't remember the password  , i managed the first bit before but not the "identify" bit
<azuron> Wow
<azuron> :D
<dooglus> azuron: note that I've never tried doing that.  but it might work :)
<azuron> hehe
<azuron> I will have a try ^^
<kakei> hey guys how can i connect to a FTP with a shell
<_jason> markive I don't know how to reset the password.  There is '/msg nickserv set password NEW_PASSWORD', but I would assume you need to identify to use that
<dooglus> kakei: type "ftp"
<Xenguy> kakei: wget or lftp
<dailyrorschach> after installing the w32codecs, how can I view qucktime movies within firefox
<markive> can anyone get on the nickserv and tell me the first letter of the password? i'll remmeber it with a jog
<nickrud> dailyrorschach, the page mentions mozilla-mplayer
<pashaw> kakei,   type ftp     then open   then enter the ip
<dailyrorschach> ah
<dailyrorschach> my fault
<nickrud> :)
<markive> _jason who runs nickserv?
<kakei> ?Invalid command
<kakei>  pashaw when i put the ip
<_jason> markive if you set it earlier during this session you may be able to tap the up button in the server window where you were entering your commands and see what you typed.  I don't know who runs nickserv
<Xenguy> kakei: maybe -> ftp ftp://blahblah.com
<markive> _jason it was a few weeks ago  , less than  a month, but i can't rememebr anything  , i'm useless
<pashaw> kakei,   you typed  ftp <enter>     open <enter>     then entered the address or DNS name
<dooglus> kakei: type "ftp ftp.server.com"
<markive> lemme try a few password it ight be
<TheRabbit> So my mom brought home this picture CD from Walgreens and I don't know how to open it on Ubuntu...
<markive> DAm i can't remebr my password :(
<dooglus> markive: do you log IRC messages?  maybe its in your logfiles
<kakei> pashaw how do i download a folder ?
<markive> good idea , if its on by default
<ProN00b> TheRabbit, search for jpg files on it
<markive> dooglus where would i look?
<dooglus> markive: which client?
<finalcut> anyone, anyone at all can help me get serpentine or gnomebaker to burn mp3 files?
<TheRabbit> I don't know the names of the images or the format actually
<pashaw> kakei,   type help  for commands
<markive> hmm
<markive> xchat
<nameeate1> gnomebaker autoconverted my mp3/ogg files
<Madpilot> !tell finalcut about mp3
<nameeate1> that could be a problem tho
<pashaw> kakei,   get   and put  are the basics
<finalcut> thanks madpilot
<dooglus> markive: I think then it will be in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/ - but it's been a while since I stopped using xchat
<markive> is that in /usr?
<dooglus> markive: no, ~ is your home directory
<markive> i'm very new to linux :( i'm sorry for my dumbnus
<UFO> Hey, why should i choose Ubuntu?
<dooglus> s'ok, it's a bit different than windows
<pashaw> UFO,    clearly because we did
<dooglus> UFO: it's what they all run on your home planet
<Xenguy> UFO: It's good :-)
<nickrud> UFO, because it works, mostly?
<dailyrorschach> anyone get the ati drivers to work on a dell laptop?
<realoss> anybody who can help me to find libstdc++.so.5 to be used for ubuntu 5.10 released
<_jason> markive you may want to consider using a different nick
<TheRabbit> ...linux makes me sad...how do I browse my cdrom?
<markive> dooglus, i'm sorry , its beyond my comprihension
<Madpilot> what's the command-line (apt-get) equivalent of Synaptic's "update all packages"?
<dabaR> realoss: install libstdc++5
<UFO> I got the
<nickrud> realoss, libstdc++5
<realoss> where can i get it
<nickrud> hi dabaR :)
<dabaR> hey
<ProN00b> UFO, its a usable fork of debian, and debian has proven itself on the server already
<Madpilot> TheRabbit: you should be able to browse it from the file manager
<markive> maybe another nick
<markive> lemme try
<dooglus> markive: open nautilus, go to your home folder, and - um - what's that obscure key sequence to reveal hidden files?
<nickrud> realoss, it's in the repos, apt-get install libstdc++5
<UFO> Ati x700 working with vesa at the moment with fujitsu siemens
<realoss> ok thanks nickrud
<_jason> dooglus markive ctrl+H
<largos> what do people reccomend for managing songs on an ipod with ubuntu?
<pashaw> Madpilot,    apt-get update   then upgrade   or dist-upgrade
<_markive> right i'll do the first bit
<_markive> i'll scroll up
<Madpilot> pashaw: upgrade, then. thanks
<dabaR>  UFO choose is for your operating system on your computer.
<UFO> Yes i'm using the Ubuntu now and seems to work quit well
<dooglus> _markive: see the 'places' menu at the top?  and 'home' on there?
<kakei> how can i get a completly folder via shell with ftp>
<steve_laptop> viscount, sorry did that link help you? whats your trying to fo is a snapshot right?
<dabaR> UFO: also, join us now and share the software.
<TheRabbit> Where is my cdrom directory located... >.<
<steve_laptop> now the phone
<viscount> steve_laptop, yeah I got it now, thanks man
<dooglus> UFO: you'll be free, hacker, you'll be freeeeeee
<nickrud> kakei, if you have gnome, you might want to try gftp. It's not perfect, but generally gets the job done.
<Xenguy> dooglus: haha
<kakei> i use kde
<dabaR> lol
<Madpilot> TheRabbit: Places menu -> Home Folder - then look right at the bottom, you should see a CDROM symbol - it's like Windows Explorer, basically
<kakei> and gFTP crash for me
<nickrud> kakei, then, I think its kbear?
<TheRabbit> I think I found it, thanks for the help
<nickrud> gftp crashes, yes ;(  I used to really depend on that app.
<_markive> I think i'm good
<Madpilot> gFTP bites... thankfully the FileZilla3 Linux port is coming along...
<dabaR> Madpilot: you're ok.
<_markive> do i look registered?
<kakei> i want to backup my site on my HD =(
<scanwinder> wine wont let me eject a cd when its running...and im trying to install something that needs me to switch the cd's...........is there a wine irc channel?
<_jason> _markive yes you are identified
<kakei> and trying to change and look for a good hosting any recomendations?
<kakei> http://kakei.us is my site
<Xenguy> scanwinder: #winehq
<scanwinder> Xenguy: thanks
<Xenguy> yw
<_markive> _jason  , thanks so much , and dooglus i think it was  , the world needs more people like l
<_markive> like you
<_markive> thanks for you pateince
<dabaR> $20
<_jason> _markive np
<_markive> _jason  , who was the other helper
<_jason> _markive I think dooglus helped you as well
<dabaR> It was the simpson's dog off course, santa's little helper.
<_markive> i'll scroll up
<_markive> dooglus yes.. it was , thanks guys
<dooglus> no problem.
<dabaR> OK, but stupid jokes aside, talk to you later.
<UFO> What is better in Ubuntu than in Debian?
<dooglus> wallpaper.
<benplaut> -_-
<eobanb> haha
<dooglus> drummers.
<Xenguy> UFO: The desktop is more pre-configured
<viscount> hot sex
<_markive> i want to leave M$ world, its all i've known for 15 years :S
<benplaut> UFO, more up-to-date packages, a bit more friendly community :P (and it's huge), great documentation
<Madpilot> _markive: welcome to the Light
<Madpilot> Side,then! (blasted enter key!)
<_markive> ufo it worked straight out the box on my dell d600, wireless , bluetooth, pcmcia everything
* _markive thinks ubuntu is sent from god
<pete_> hello all; wondering about setting up an HP G55 all-in-one with jetdirect as a scanner
<dabaR> _markive: ubuntu is a continuation of a long effort.
<cdubya> _markive, yeah, ubuntu pretty much rocks.
<richard> I am wondering when the debian offspring will once more converge.
<dabaR> richard: if you want a meaningful answer, explain what you mean by that vague sentence.
<uber_spaced> what packages do I need to install to get CPAN working correctly?
<Danl> whats a good source for assisting in the update from debian to ubuntu
<uber_spaced> or at least is there a good resource for finding out what Ubuntu doesnt install by default?
<_markive> :)
<poningru> !.lit is <reply> .LIT is a proprietry ebook format put out by microsoft (more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebook#Microsoft), to convert .lit files to html take a look at clit: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/convlit.php
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<poningru> !.lit
<ubotu> .LIT is a proprietry ebook format put out by microsoft (more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebook#Microsoft), to convert .lit files to html take a look at clit: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/convlit.php
<pete_> i'd use the synaptic package manager - it really is great for installing
<richard> Well Ubuntu is like many distros a branch or the offspring of the Debian project. Currently there are just enough differences to make them each seperate distros. I am wondering when they will once ore converge and the differences will no longer prevent interoperability
<dabaR> Danl: you want to change from a Debian insatll to a Ubuntu install by upgrading the system?
<_markive> what benifts are there from being registered?
<finalcut> thanks again, Madpilot - i have it working now :O)
<dabaR> poningru: do that in private, please.
<Danl> i want to change from debian to ubuntu
<dabaR> Danl: I believe you have to reinstall. I am not sure though.
<Madpilot> poningru: there's actually an app called "clit"? ...
<cafuego> Danl?dabaR; Yes, you do.
<Danl> there in lies the probelm... i can't reinstall...
<richard> Yes to switch from Debian to Ubuntu requires a complete reinstall.
<cafuego> Danl: Why not?
<Danl> im running colinux
<dabaR> Madpilot: don't be vulgar.
<cafuego> !find bin/clit
<_markive> lol
<poningru> huh?
<rinzai-shu> richard: i believe Ubuntu and Debian both have two distinctly different stated goals as distributions, and hence, will not "converge" as you put it any time soon.  course i could be wrong, but i doubt it in this case...
<poningru> what?
<_markive> brb need food
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> I didnt think about that
<poningru> you guys have a dirty mind
<dabaR> _markive: noone can take your nick, and also you can talk to ubotu in private.
<cafuego> Danl: Well, you can _try_ converting...
<Danl> lol
<nickrud> rinzai-shu, etch+1 maybe
<cafuego> Danl: Step one is to remove any non-essentail package.
<Danl> i was thinking about replacing everything in the sources list
<rinzai-shu> nickrud: say whaaaaa?
<cafuego> Danl: Then you change sources.list, distt-upgrade. Then replace any remaining debian version packages
<nickrud> rinzai-shu, convergence, and I have better hopes than that.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/clit' returned no results.
<dabaR> richard: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth for the take on your question by the person that conceptualized Ubuntu and is funding it mostly.
<Danl> that was my idea... but didn't know if it would work...
<Danl> well lets see...
<jordo23_> Are there any DiVX or XViD codecs for Ubuntu?
<cafuego> Danl: Only way to know for sure is to try.
<richard> Thank you dabaR
<Madpilot> dabaR: just surprised... even for *nix, that's quite a name for an app...
<jordo23_> For totem player
<cafuego> Danl: I did it about  ayear ago, but back then Ubuntu and Debian weren't as diverse.
<irvin> !ubotu restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<nickrud> !restricted
<cafuego> !tell jordo23_ -about w32codecs
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dabaR> poningru: no, we don't have a dirty mind, you're too much of a geek...
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<UFO> Yep where can i find the codecs for ubuntu?
<Danl> :: crosses fingers and starts looking for list of sources for ubuntu
<cafuego> !tell UFO -about w32codecs
<borisattva> hello i'm trying to burn some bootable ubunut dvds, that are supposed to be combo install and LIVEi perform the burning by doing right click and "write to dvd" over the ISO file. the process seems to complete succesfully, and the files are cessible in linux environment, but the dvd itself is not bootable. on non of the pcs i tried, while other media seems to boot just fine. is there another way i should burn these to make them bootab
<borisattva> le?
<_markive> ufoi just copied the win32 stuff to /usr/lib
<rinzai-shu> nickrud: and therein lies the beauty of free and open source software...if you want, you are free to combine Debian, and Ubuntu into your own special converged distribution, and release it as whatever you want (maybe Debibuntu, I don't know) but you'll have much better odds forking your own distro than changing the stated goals of either Debian or Ubuntu on your own methinks
<dabaR> borisattva: you sure your computer is set to boot from that drive?
<_markive> i don't think i got the  universe stuff put in
<borisattva> dabar: yep. i checked the bootsequence and i confirmed by testing with with winxp bootable cds
<_markive> dabar thanks
<_markive> i'm duel oot
<_markive>  boot*
<nickrud> rinzai-shu, I'm not mentioning changing goals; but, dapper is a long term release (with I think, the desktop changing overhead), maybe when etch or later comes out that can serve as the long term underlying release
<cafuego> borisattva: make sure you don't burn the CDs at more then 8X
<cafuego> borisattva: Probably 2X for DVDs
<tiwi> hello, any body can tell me. I use the usb flash disk, but can't open,
<UFO> Does the codecs work in Turion64bit?
<dabaR> cafuego: ? where did this come from?
<nickrud> rinzai-shu, I just read about deb devels & their ubuntu alter-egos talking about trying
<cafuego> UFO: No
<rinzai-shu> nickrud: in this crazy world, you never know what may happen! ;-)
<dabaR> nickrud: haha, alter egos.
<Danl> where can i find a list of sources for breezy?
<cafuego> dabaR: Depending on media, burning Ubuntu fast makes it broken. Dumb but true.
<tiwi> and the massage is say " UNable to mount the selcted volume" what is mean
<nickrud> heh, some of them wear 3 or 4 hats :)
<awstott> anyone know why i'm getting an Internal error, HAL failed to initialize
<nomasteryoda> awstott, you have a usb Hard drive plugged in when it happened?
<awstott> nope
<UFO> Should i install 32bit version for more compatible with the software around the net?
<bachstudies> I have stupidly deleted my bottom panel on gnome. Is there any way to get the default panel back without having to add all the bits individually>
<awstott> I was messing with mythtv and added my tv tuner to umm what file was that
<bur[n] er> bachstudies: nope
<nomasteryoda> oh, wait I got one of those on my kubuntu box too
<nomasteryoda> just last night
<awstott> then I rebooted and voila I get this error
<cafuego> UFO: If you plan on watching avis, using java and accessing websites with flash, then yes.
<dooglus> uber_spaced: ubuntu uses packages.  CPAN kind of clashes with ubuntu's packaging system.  there are packages available for most of the commonly used CPAN modules
<dabaR> bur[n] er: there has to be.
<borisattva> cafuego: i had it set to maximum before. do you think that could still be the cause even if the files are completely readable on the dvd? implying that perhaps the burning was sucessful?
<_markive> can someome help me putting universe in please
<cafuego> borisattva: No, just because you can see the files doesn't mean you can actually access their contents...
<cafuego> dooglus: dh-make-perl
<UFO> That sUhould be on the first line of 64bit
<Madpilot> _markive: have you seen the repos wiki page?
<dabaR> _markive: take a look at http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html for a guide on that and installing apps on Ubuntu. Let me know if you ned more help.
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<uber_spaced> dooglus, so then is it OK if I dont try to mix and match using apt-get and cpan to install perl packages?
<borisattva> ok, i'l try forcing it to burn at 1x
<dabaR> Madpilot: can you make a different, fixed version of the breezy sources on the pastebin? I am lazy.
<cafuego> uber_spaced: You can use the 'dh-make-perl' command to build customised .deb packages from CPAN sources automagically.
<uber_spaced> i mean, if i preferr to do just cpan stuff, should that be ok?
<borisattva> actually it probably burnt them at a pretty slow rate, because it took almost an hour to complete the burn process.
<_markive> dabar thanks
<cafuego> uber_spaced: That's a double win.
<_markive> madpilot no i havn't
<rinzai-shu> !beer
* ubotu pours rinzai-shu a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<_markive> madpilot can i have a link?
* rinzai-shu drinks joyously
<uber_spaced> cafuego, so, lets just say that Class::DBI isn't in the apt-get list or whatever.  what commands would I use to make it into a .deb package?
<dabaR> _markive: it is up there.
<cafuego> uber_spaced: Just a moment...
<rinzai-shu> Harpy Horrordays! Merry Crispness!
<uber_spaced> cafuego,  would it cause major conflicts?
<Xenguy> hehe
<Madpilot> !tell _markive about repos
<_markive> thanks
<tiwi> hi, anybody can help ,I use the USB flashdisk but the driver is use FAT and I need to open the file. is there any way i can do
<nickrud> dabaR, speaking of your website, you need to pretty it up and move it to the wiki :)
<jordo23_> What's the best movie player to watch DiVX movies under Gnome? I have already installed the codec pack.
<Madpilot> dabaR: what's wrong with the current pastebin Breezy sources?
<dabaR> nickrud: it is released under the gfdl, so you can do it too!
<nickrud> dabaR, you sneaky one
<dabaR> Madpilot: did you read?
<Madpilot> dabaR: aside from the Hoary backports, which I just noticed and will kill...
<parti> Hey!
<cafuego> uber_spaced: 'sudo dh-make-perl --build --cpan Class::DBI'
<parti> Hey! I'm back !
<dabaR> jordo23_: the one you find works best. Try vlc, mplayer, xine, and totem-xine.
<dooglus> uber_spaced: I'm not too sure about the whole thing.  But I really would expect some ubuntu packages to have dependancies on some CPAN modules - so you can't avoid using the ubuntu'ified CPAN modules.
<dabaR> hey, its a parti!
<cafuego> uber_spaced: It will configure cpan the first time it runs.
<dabaR> tiwi: how are you trying to mount?
<parti> it's "a" parti ? :P
<dabaR> party!
<parti> Anyway, I'm back with the same problem ><
<jordo23_> dabaR: is there one that generally has less trouble playing Divx movies over a network connection? (I have the movies on a windows box, and am opening them through an SMB share)
<parti> But, this time I uploaded the image to ImageShack, so you can see :)
<dabaR> Madpilot: well, that is basically it, I guess, if you cant find other errors.
<parti> http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpartedwarning7xy.png
<Madpilot> dabaR: the hoary-extras lines are gone from the Breezy pastebin now...
<dooglus> jordo23_: I've played movies over a windows share fine with mplayer - but I mounted the share rather than using the weird GNOME vfs thingy
<parti> When I try to resize the partition using Gparted, I ge this: http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpartedwarning7xy.png
<tiwi> dabar: sory I don't understand the meaning of mount. and I need to open the USB flashdisk, but the message say "UNABLE TO MOUNT THE SELCTED VOLUME"
<dabaR> Madpilot: if you know how, make it all into one line with universe main restricted and multiverse.
<parti> debar: ja ja ja. Yeah... with me the party starts :P
<dooglus> parti: did you run the "chkdsk/f" in windows?
<parti> yep, I did.
<parti> and this is what it told me
<dooglus> parti: is the drive mounted automatically?  if so, "umount" it
<dabaR> tiwi: so, you put the usb in, and then the icon for it appears, but when you try double-clicking the icon, or selecting it from the menu, you get that error?
<Madpilot> dabaR: yeah, my own sources.list is set up that way, I'll edit further...
<dabaR> Madpilot: and fix up ubotu's factoid. Good man, I am soo lazy to do anything:)
<parti> Chldsk cannot run because the Volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time  the system restarts? (Y/N)
<dooglus> parti: say 'y' to that
<dooglus> parti: then reboot
<parti> and, I put Y
<parti> and, then I restarted.
<dooglus> ok
<parti> And, it scanned my NTFS partition. ANd it didn't gtave me any erros at all,
<dooglus> and you saw it checking, before windows came back up - fine.
<parti> gtabe --> gave
<Madpilot> dabaR: what's wrong with the factoid itself?
<tiwi> DABAR: yes, can you tell me how to open it.
<dooglus> parti: so the next thing to do is to see if the ntfs partition is mounted when you boot the live cd
<dabaR> well, it is pointing to that address. Can you change that particular pastebin entry? I thouhgt you could only make new ones.
<parti> ok. How do I do that ?
<dooglus> parti: run a terminal after booting the live cd and type "mount" to see what's mounted
<dooglus> parti: look especially for the word "ntfs"
<parti> ok
<_markive> time for bed
<dabaR> tiwi: no, but I can try figuring out with you. Please paste the output of "mount" from a terminal to a pastebin. pastebins are at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_markive> tha nks for your help tonight chaps
<parti> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ mount
<parti> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<parti> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<parti> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<parti> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<parti> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<parti> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<parti> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<parti> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<parti> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<parti> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$
<Madpilot> dabaR: hmm, you're right - editing the pastebin actually creates a new pastebin entry... I'll change the factoid
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<parti> I don't see NTFS...
<dooglus> parti: nothing ntfs-ish there
<_markive> good night all and Merry Christmas
<dabaR> parti: post to pastebin, not to the channel, please. Post the output of dmesg to pastebin, please.
<dabaR> _markive: see ya.
<flankk> _markive, Merry Christmas!
<parti> ahh.. pastebin ?
<dabaR> Howdy Ho!
<dooglus> parti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<parti> Why should I post it there? What does it do?
<dooglus> parti: it's like imageshack, but for text
<parti> ohh..
<pashaw> parti,  your paste pushed like 4 other peoples questions off the screen
<regeya_> daaaaaang!
<uber_spaced> thanks for the info.
<uber_spaced> happy holidays.
<parti> Oh. O'm sorry.
<dabaR> parti: sorry, I thought I was talking to tiwi instead of you...
<parti> Didn't know of pastebin
<dabaR> parti: no need to post dmesg.
<richard> Does anyone know why when I reboot my ubuntu v5.10 it does not pick up on my Westell DSL modem without me going into 'ADMINISTRATION' --> 'NETWORKING' and then deactivating the Ethernet and reactivating it?
<parti> .. ok ><
<dabaR> richard: ya, cause breezy sucks for that. Can you post your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin?
<sklav> richard, i have similar issue with my pppoe connection
<Madpilot> dabaR: all the ubotu factoids should be up to date now
<sklav> on 5.10 breezy
<dabaR> Madpilot: good, thank you.
<Madpilot> dabaR: I fixed !repos, !repositories and !sources - any others you can think of?
<parti> mmm. I'm lost
<dabaR> no.
<dabaR> sklav: you do that same thing I told richard then.
<parti> So.. enybody has some idea?
<parti> ok, there are new plp here :)
<nickrud> well, we had high hopes
<richard> Ok dabaR I have pasted it to ethoIssue
<sethk> richard, obviously, it does pick up your dsl modem.  If it did not pick up the dsl modem, you could go to the admin tool and activate it.  You said you deactivate it, then reactivate it
<parti> I am trying to resize my partiton, giving more space to my Ubuntu. but, Gparted in the Live CD dosn't seem to work
<sethk> richard, you can't deactivate something that isn't there
<tiwi> Dabar: I have try, thank you
<sethk> richard, so you are asking the wrong question
<richard> Yes sethk I have to Deactivate then Activate it agian.
<sethk> richard, the correct question is, why is the configuration of the dsl modem not correct after boot, NOT why isn't the dsl modem detected
<dooglus> parti: I ended up using a program called 'ntfsresize' I think
<richard> ok sethk
<dooglus> parti: it resized the filesystem but didn't shrink the partition to match - I had to do that by hand.
<sethk> richard, I'm not just being pedantic; we have to look in a different place for the problem.
<dooglus> parti: would you be up for trying that?
<richard> ok
<parti> yes
<parti> I will be up
<parti> My computer is my life !! :D
<SweetestSavage> o.o
<dooglus> parti: do you have 'resizentfs' on the livecd?
<richard> So what do you suggest sethk
<parti> resizentfs ?
<sethk> richard, I would start by doing dmesg > outputfile  (some file name, that is, capture the dmesg output so we can search it), and look in dmesg and in /var/log/messages to find out what happens during the (incorrect) configuration after boot
<sethk> richard, also
<sethk> richard, after boot, but before fixing, do ifconfig -a
<dooglus> parti: something like that
<viscount> any suggestions of a good gnome firewall app?
<sethk> richard, that will tell us how the o/s has set up the interface
<parti> resizentfs
<parti> bash: resizentfs: command not found
<tiwi> Dabar: i wait for the reply, thank you for you file he he he
<dooglus> ntfsresize?
<parti> nor do I see it in the Menus
<sethk> richard, the -a gives more info than ifconfig without -a
<Madpilot> dabaR: try "any idea" with ubotu in pm :D
<parti> mm...
<parti> sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs ?
<sethk> richard, when you do the deactivate and reactivate, messages  will be written to /var/log/messages
<dabaR> tiwi: my file? you click on show details in that box, and also open a terminal and run "mount" then paste to pastebin the output.
<sethk> richard, comparing whats written during boot and what's written on activate may help us figure out what goes wrong
<dooglus> parti: that's right
<pashaw> parti,   found some google posts about your NTFS problem, they solved it by resizing with Knoppix-liveCD QtParted they said same thing Ubuntu CD wouldnt resize NTFS
<parti> ahhh
<richard> Ok I did the dmesg
<parti> but...
<azuron> What disk burn software to use under Ubuntu?
<azuron> is there an available pkg in Universe??
<dabaR> sethk: it is not an issue with that, it is an issue where the interfaces file has two entries for the pppoe.
<dabaR> I can fix it for the,
<parti> I will have to Download the knoppix iso !! ?  :(
<dooglus> qtparted uses ntfsprogs, right?
<pashaw> parti,  this guys blog  read Dec15th  http://www.cs.ust.hk/~joseph/Blog/2005/11/ubuntu-on-ibm-thinkpad-t43-2668-hh5.html
<silverton> how do I make the compiler compile with gcc3.4?
<dabaR> I need a few minutes, cause I have a phone call.
<grshpr> ok
<Madpilot> azuron: there are a lot of burning apps in Ubuntu
<dooglus> parti: you can just install "qtparted" if you like - "sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<grshpr> why not
<parti> Is't it the same as Gparted but for KDE ?
<dooglus> silverton: gcc-3.4 is the compiler.  you just need to install it
<azuron> Madpilot, What do you recommend??? Easy to use?
<dooglus> parti: it's similar, but they aren't just different front-ends to the same thing
<silverton> dooglus, gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.0 is installed
<azuron> Madpilot, I just wanna burn 195Mb data onto a CD
<silverton> and 4.0 is default
<parti> mm.
<parti> ok
<parti> let me try
<dooglus> parti: apparently qtparted uses ntfsprogs and gparted doesn't
<Fushi> gnomebaker
<Madpilot> azuron: if you're burning data, just use Nautilus - the file manager in Ubuntu...
<parti> ok
<dooglus> silverton: so "gcc-3.4 file.c" will use the 3.4 versin
<dooglus> version
<azuron> Madpilot, How to use it to burn disk?
<silverton> what if I'm using the make command?
<dabaR> richard: do you have a router+modem DSL, or just modem?
<Madpilot> azuron:  in Naut, use the Go menu --> CD/DVD creator
<tiwi> dabar : Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<azuron> Madpilot, Cool thank you :)
<dooglus> silverton: the make command uses "Makefile" to tell it what compiler to use
<parti> it seems that gparted also has ntfsprogs
<Madpilot> azuron: then drag'n'drop/copy the files you want to burn into that burning window
<parti> sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs
<parti> Reading package lists... Done
<parti> Building dependency tree... Done
<parti> gparted is already the newest version.
<parti> ntfsprogs is already the newest version.
<parti> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sethk> dabaR, not an issue with what?
<dabaR> tiwi: please post that "mount" output. Apps>Accessories>Terminal, then run "mount" and post to pastebin.
<richard> dabaR it says router on the bottom
<dabaR> sethk: it is not a dmesg issue.
<dooglus> parti: that doesn't mean that gparted needs ntfsprogs
<dooglus> parti: try "qtparted"
<sethk> dabaR, dmesg just displays information.  Nothing is an issue with dmesg
<dabaR> richard: what IP address do you have now? run "ifconfig" and then see what it says for inet addr:
<parti> ... weird, i cannot isntall qtparted...
<sklav> dabaR, i have the same issue
<richard> is that safe to pass out on here?
<dooglus> parti: why?
<sklav> it seems to be with hotplug
<parti> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<parti> Reading package lists... Done
<parti> Building dependency tree... Done
<parti> E: Couldn't find package qtparted
<sklav> i have yet to isolate it
<dabaR> richard: is it a 192.something IP address?
<Madpilot> parti: please stop pasting
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dabaR> parti: ya, we showed you pastebin.
<richard> yes it is dabaR
<parti> ... I forget about that..
<parti> ok.
<parti> Anyway,from now on I should remember.
<dooglus> parti: you need to enable the 'universe' repos
<tiwi> dabar: this is the the massage =  Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<troy> I have a small problem, I installed ubuntu but had no network cable connected when running the install -- now I've connected the cable but I don't get a network automatically (ifconfig shows nothing) -- what do I do to get the network up (dhcp)
<sethk> richard, DSL it's both a modem and a router, if you have a typical DSL setup
<parti> So it is posible to aneblo the universe repo in the LIVE CD :D
<richard> Yes sethk I think you are correct
<dooglus> parti: sure
<dooglus> parti: you're on-line with it?
<sklav> sethk i use ubuntu as my router
<parti> mmm ? Yep.
<silverton> dooglus, I'm not finding the gcc option in Makefile
<sklav> my modem is just acting as a pass threw
<dooglus> silverton: you don't see a "CC=" or anything?
<parti> Yes, I am online with the LIVE CD
<Madpilot> parti: you can, but everything you add will be lost when you stop using the liveCD
<dabaR> tiwi: ya, but I want the output of "mount", please.
<sethk> sklav, networks contain multiple routers
<silverton> dooglus, no
<sklav> i understand that
<dabaR> richard: ya, then it is a router. I do not see anything wrong there in interfaces, but, try removing the hostname part, may work.
<sklav> im mentionning that im having a similar issue
<sethk> richard, comparing the ifconfig output after boot, and then after deactivate/activate is a good idea.
<sethk> richard, I don't see how it can be a problem with interfaces.  that really doesn't make a lot of sense
<seth_k|lappy> All right... here's a question! I'm running gParted off a LiveCD to try to resize a FAT32 partition. If the partition is mounted, I can't change it because it's mounted. If I unmount it, I can't resize it because gParted can't read it! How do I make it follow my orders?
<dooglus> silverton: try running "CC=gcc-3.4 make"
<sethk> richard, interfaces is the same when you boot and when you deactivate/activate
<sklav> sethk could it be the hotplug causing the issue?
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<parti> well, I'm trying to resize my partition from the LIVE CD, because I've reda from the Ubuntu Forums that it is the recommended way.
<sklav> sethk could it be the hotplug causing the issue?
<richard> I know what you mean. I dont get it either that is why I was asking you guys.
<sethk> sklav, well, sort of.  Probably more correct to say that hotplug is fixing the problem after activate
<richard> What about wireless on Ubuntu? How is it?
<dabaR> sethk: typical for what? You are not from north america, or are you?
<sklav> hotplug seems to be were it chokes on my system
<sethk> dabaR, I am, not that it makes any difference in this case.
<azuron> Ubuntu cannot identify my DVD-Burner!
<sklav> u see when hotplug has a delay per say then i experience the issue
<dabaR> no? I have a dsl modem only, and most people I know here in Canada do. Weird.
<robotgeek> richard: depends on your card
<sethk> dabaR, your DSL modem is also a router
<sklav> but hotplug usually 4 out of 5 times works perfectly
<sklav> also from the command line a network restart
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell richard about wireless
<richard> I just looked at Walmart. I do not want to spend a fortune on it.
<sklav> will not activate eth0
<sklav> for some reason
<dabaR> sethk: really? I never knew that, and still doubt it even after your sentence. How do you mean it is that too?
<sklav> it will activate lo and eth1
<tiwi> dabaR: sory I don't family with Ubuntu. you mean the out put is the massage or what. sory Iam litter stupid
<dabaR> sklav: post the /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.
<sklav> ok
<sethk> dabaR, it has an IP address to talk to your machine, and it has another ip address on the ISP side, and it routes packets between the addresses
<sethk> dabaR, there is nothing to doubt, trust me, I've been designing and building this type of hardware for 30 years
<dragoon> having a problem adding a third monitor to my xconfig
<dragoon>                  http://janas.customer.netspace.net.au/xorg.conf is my config
<parti> I am currenly updating the repo...
* nickrud wishes he had dragoon's problem
<dabaR> tiwi: that is fine. 1. Open a terminal. (Click Applications, then Accessories, then Terminal) 2. Type "mount" in the terminal, and hit enter. 3. Paste the output of "mount" from the terminal to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dragoon> nickrud: why is that
<nickrud> dragoon, it would be an excuse to buy a bigger desk
<dabaR> sethk: well, my computer has a public IP address.
<dragoon> heh
<dragoon> nickrud: its very annoying though - it should work fine
<sethk> dabaR, and?
<wontez> hello
<dabaR> sethk: and that is why I believe it is a modem, rather than a router.
<wontez> hello everyone
<dabaR> sethk: will it say anything on the box as to it being a router?
<sethk> dabaR, you're confused about exactly what a modem, and what a router, is.
<sethk> dabaR, depends on the manufacturer
<wontez> can someone tell me if there is a nice NFS gui
<sklav> sethk / dabaR here is my network interfaces file
<sklav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6052
<dabaR> I work for an ISP, so Im not totally clueless, but only for about a year, so you have the years advantage there.
<sklav> dabaR, sethk is right by the way
<sklav> a dsl modem can act as a router or a bridge
<sklav> and so on
<sklav> in his case its acting like a router
<dabaR> weird. first time I hear that.
<sklav> do you own a dsl modem?
<sklav> if so open the book or manual that came with it
<dabaR> well, there is one here a few feet from me.
<sethk> dabaR, I don't think we actually disagree, it is more a matter of terminology
<dooglus> the disk manager in ubuntu is fantastic - it just found an extra 4095 gigs of disk that I didn't know I had!
<sklav> if so open the book or manual that came with it
<dabaR> sethk: I am not talking about disagreeing, I am looking for knowledge.
<sklav> oops
<parti> Ok. I'm running QTparted now.
<tiwi> dabaR: ok,  i have send , can you see that
<dooglus> I thought I only had a 40Gb disk in this laptop, but apparently it has 4095Gb free
<sklav> dabaR, or sethk u see my pastebin ?
<sethk> sklav, I just pulled it up now
<nickrud> dragoon, the only thing that looks weird to me is the screen definition under the radeon device definition
<dabaR> sklav: remove all lines under the ones for your eth0, and then rerun sudo pppoeconf, and then it should work on boot.
<dragoon> nickrud: what looks wierd abou it
<dabaR> sklav: but show me your interfaces file again after you rerun pppoeconf.
<dragoon> about it
<sklav> dabar it works on boot
<dabaR> sklav: then what?
<sklav> its inconsistant
<mae> how can i list processes in order of memory consumption with 'ps' ?
<sklav> sometimes it doesnt activate the interfaces
<pashaw> dragoon, how many monitors are currently working correctly? 2?
<sethk> mae, you can pipe the ps output to sort
<nickrud> dragoon, well, I would think that screen under device would be one of the plugs coming out of the card; you are attached to the only output (or first output) on the radeon
<nickrud> ?
<sethk> mae, see man sort to find out how to sort on a column other than the first one
<dabaR> tiwi: I can see, but I do not know what to do, sorry.
<dragoon> pashaw: yes two, on my 6600gt, running the 3rd - newly added one from a radeon 7000 pci
<dooglus> sethk: in the UK, wanadoo's DSL package comes with a modem which is only a modem.  if you want a DSL router, that's extra
<Llewxam> can anyone help me with compiling a driver? i'm getting some errors here when i make the file.
<dabaR> sklav: I think doing what I told you will activate the interface on boot.
<sethk> dooglus, that's just a different use of the term router
<dabaR> sklav: because I did it several times for other people.
<sklav> dabaR, it works on boot
<sklav> the problem is its inconsitant
<sethk> dooglus, what that actually is, is a small hub or switch combined with the dsl modem/router
<sklav> my interface comes up on boot
<Aviatrixie> good evening :)
<dabaR> sklav: be more specific what exactly you mean.
<sethk> dooglus, it's a misuse of the terminology, since a switch doesn't route
<dabaR> hi Aviatrixie .
<sklav> ok if i reboot this system
<sklav> chances are the pppoe will start
<sklav> but then again it might not
<sklav> inconsistant
<azuron> Madpilot, I am burning disk, thank you :)
<sklav> my redhat system does not have this issue
<pashaw> dragoon, thx, was curious as im using the twinview option for my quadro  and your config isnt
<sklav> im new to ubuntu / debian
<dabaR> sklav: ya, that is what I got the first time, anyhow, that is what I would try, as it worked on several other computers. YOu basically have 2 entries for dsl in that file, if you take a look, and that is what is happening, I saw it before, that fixed it before, you can try.
<sklav> but im using linux for 7 years
<tiwi> dabaR: ok never mine, but thk a lot your help. he he he
<Llewxam> my error's posted in the pastebin....
<sklav> ok dabaR i will try it
<sklav> which part should i remove thought?
<dragoon> pashaw: ah i see, i find this way nicer - seeing i can have different res on diff monitors
<parti> Dooglus
<Llewxam> if anyone can help i'll appreciate it so i can be done with this. -.-'
<parti> Look at this: http://img418.imageshack.us/my.php?image=qtparted3wy.png
<pashaw> dragoon, cool  im using matching LCDs so hadnt considered that
<dragoon> ah ok
<dragoon> i just got this 3rd monitor today - from dads work - they were getting rid of old ones so i asked him to grab me one
<sklav> ok brbr
<sklav> i will test what you said dabaR
<sklav> brb
<seth_k|lappy> Trying again... I'm running gParted off a LiveCD to try to resize a FAT32 partition. If the partition is mounted, I can't change it because it's mounted. If I unmount it, I can't resize it because gParted can't read it! How do I make it follow my orders?
<mikeroz> Quick question - I have Ubuntu 5.10 freshly installed on and AMD64 SMP platform. My apt-get sources were all screwed up - that I sort of/kind of fixed. However, I still have the problem of many of my apps not working. I have tracked the problem to gksudo - all of the tools which use gksudo never start. I can start them using gksu. Is there a way to 'fix' gksudo?
<parti> Ok. As you can see from http://img418.imageshack.us/my.php?image=qtparted3wy.png  It says that NTFS is active !! ??
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hmm, interesting.
<nickrud> dragoon, reading man xorg.conf, screen under device is per plug, and 0 is mandatory; 2 is definitely wrong
<dragoon> nickrud: ok
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, interesting isn't the word I'd use :P I guess I am on the clock so i shouldn't mind too much, I'm getting paid either way. Still annoying tho
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: heh. are you sure it can't read it unmounted?
<pashaw> parti,    id try the Knoppix qtparted    never hurts to have a knoppix cd laying around anyway
<laptopzz> does anyone here use skype in ubuntu?
<tiwi> dabaR: i must to go now , thk you byee, C U
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, well, it won't let me do anything to it unmounted. It says "unable to read drive information, some operations will be unavailable"
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, in this case "some" means "everything"
<parti> ok. :)  pashaw.
<dooglus> parti: what am I looking at?
<parti> umm?
<dragoon> nickrud: i cant see what your talking about
<pashaw> dooglus,   her NTFS partition is active   stopping her from resizing
<sells> anyone here ever use darwin ports
<nickrud> dragoon, man xorg.conf, device section, screen subsection: compare to your radeon device definition
<dooglus> pashaw: doesn't 'active' mean 'bootable'?
<parti> dooglus. What I was saying that QTparted says that my NTFS partition is "Active"
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hmm, there's a cli thing. parted i think. try that
<pashaw> dooglus,   scroll down and look to the left   it says hda active/busy
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, that's gonna be my next try robotgeek, after I download Dapper's gparted and try it
<parti> Anyway, I will follow your tip, I will download Knoppix :)
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hmm, okay
<dooglus> parti: see what the ntfsprogs can do too
<sells> anyone here ever use darwin ports
<dooglus> parti: first, what does "sudo lsof /dev/hda" tell you?
<sethk> dooglus, looking at what they do, they also sort of cripple the one they call a modem so that it will only talk to one machine.  That's still an incorrect usage of the term router, though.
<Urthmover> my vncserver seems to have died.....how do I check to see if vncserver is a listening service?
<nickrud> dragoon, you've confused screen as used with a video device definition, and screen as used to join a device to a monitor
<parti> let me see
<Urthmover> ps?
<parti> it dosn't tell me anything
<dooglus> sethk: I think the wanadoo modems give you a proper external address - not a LAN address
<dooglus> parti: first, what does "sudo lsof /dev/hda2" tell you?
<sells> anyone ever use the program darwin ports
<dragoon> nickrud: so that means i need to change screen 2 to screen 0 /
<sethk> dooglus, any presence on the 'net has to have a proper external address
<sethk> dooglus, it's true that the router typically does this for you
<nickrud> dragoon, or simply delete that line
<dragoon> ok
<dragoon> ill give that a shot
<Urthmover> what is the command to see listening services?
<dragoon> thanks
<parti> sudo lsof /dev/hda2.. it dosn't tell me anything either :(
<crimsun> Urthmover: netstat -ntl
* Urthmover trying that
<Urthmover> thanks
<nickrud> dragoon, like I said, I'd like to have your problem, I've researched it a bit :)
<dragoon> nickrud: fair enough
<Urthmover> I don't want ports or connection crimsun....
<Urthmover> I need to see if vncserver is a listening service
<pashaw> sethk,   a router always does that for you      if not your home location at the isp
<Urthmover> basucally I rebooted and now I can't vnc into it....but I DO have SSH working
<Urthmover> so what do I do?
<dragoon> start vnc ?
<Urthmover> I reset the password...but the service doesn't appear to be up
<Urthmover> what do I type to "start" vnc then
<Urthmover>  ./vncserver?
<Urthmover>  slocate vncserver ...finds nothing
<Urthmover> but it was just up and going....so maybe I have the filename wrong
<Urthmover> suggestions dragoon?
<parti> ok, guys. I've decided to use Knoppix Live CD,
<dragoon> start vnc from initd ?
<dragoon> /etc/init.d/vncserver start
<Urthmover> how do I start up vncserver?
<dragoon> ^
<Urthmover> just from the command line
<Urthmover> ok thanks
<parti> See you later.  I know I will be back, even if I solve my problem [Have to tell you guys that I resolved ;) ] 
* Urthmover trying
<RememberPOL> Hi all. Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu on a PowerPro A 2:17 laptop, or any Centrino for that matter?
<parti> Bye
<crimsun> RememberPOL: I'm using a Centrino platform on this ThinkPad X41-2527 right now
<Urthmover> for some reason vncserver doesn't exist in /etc/init.d
<Urthmover> how do I reinstall vnc?
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Does the speedstep thermal system work properly?
<crimsun> Urthmover: System> Preferences> Remote Desktop
<crimsun> RememberPOL: it works fine
<Urthmover> it's wierd since it was just up and working...before I did a apt-get update...and installed the new kernel and rebooted
<RememberPOL> crimsun: And you're running Ubuntu v5.10, right?
<Urthmover> crimsun.....well thats all well and good...but I'm remote and I don't have VNC working....just SSH
<crimsun> RememberPOL: no, 6.04, but it worked fine in 5.10
<Squee-D> probably /etc/init.d/vnc start
<Squee-D> hmm no
<Squee-D> sill me, it needs x running
* Urthmover checking that
<crimsun> Urthmover: do you have physical access to the machine?
<Urthmover> there are NO vnc in /etc/init.d
<Urthmover> no crimsun
<Urthmover> I only have SSH
<dooglus> Urthmover: ubuntu uses vino
<RememberPOL> Is 6.04 a stable version?
<Urthmover> so how do I get vnc back up?
<dooglus> Urthmover: and it's run by the user, not during the boot
<IRCMonkey> can anyone tell me if there is a website that i can find softwares that run on linux?
<Urthmover> ok dooglus...how do I check everything from SSH and get it back up?
<linlin> i cannot install wine :(
<chapium> anyone here remember the name of gnome's irc channel?
<RememberPOL> #gnome
<RememberPOL> LOL
<dabaR> IRCMonkey: use synaptic to install software on Ubuntu. http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html will sghow you how.
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Is 6.04 a stable release?
<chapium> RememberPOL, I mistyped, i meant server
<dooglus> Urthmover: I did it a few days ago.  I think what I did was installed "vncserver", used that to see GNOME, and then from GNOME configured the 'remote desktop' stuff, then uninstalled 'vncserver'
<cyphase> how can i get flash sound to work?
<cyphase> i followed the wiki guide..
<cyphase> but it's not working
<chapium> anyone here remember the name of gnome's irc server?
<dooglus> RememberPOL: it will be in 06.04
<cyphase> irc.gimp.org works
<Urthmover> ok so doogius...
<RememberPOL> chapium: irc.gnome.org
<Urthmover> I need to apt-get install vncserver?
<crimsun> Urthmover: then you'll want to install something like tightvncserver, which is in universe
<Urthmover> there isn't such a thing
<dooglus> 2006.April
<crimsun> RememberPOL: no, it's not stable
<Urthmover> there is vnc-common
<chapium> RememberPOL, thanks
<RememberPOL> dooglus: Interesting.
<dooglus> Urthmover: lemme check
<Urthmover> vncviewer
<linlin> !Wine
<Urthmover> and how do I remove it (cleanly) and reinstall it then?
<RememberPOL> chapium: Does all ubuntu visioning go by year.month ?
<Squee-D> tightvncserver in misc universe
<dooglus> Urthmover: it's in universe
<Urthmover> what does that mean?
<chapium> RememberPOL, you mean versioning?
<dooglus> RememberPOL: yes
<Urthmover> man I'm really new to all this
<RememberPOL> They'll all be x.04, x.10
<RememberPOL> !
<ubotu> RememberPOL: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<crimsun> cyphase: echo FIREFOX_DSP=none >> ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc
<RememberPOL> 6.04
<chapium> RememberPOL, I'm not familiar.. see dooglus
<RememberPOL> 6.10
<Urthmover> how do I put universe in my sources.list then?
<sklav> dabaR, the configs look identical
<dooglus> !universe
<RememberPOL> 7.04
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<RememberPOL> 7.10 LOl
<dooglus> I think by the time 7.10 is due, free software will be outlawed
<sklav> the only difference is the following line
<sklav> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
* nickrud hexes dooglus 
<Aviatrixie> Hi all... a newbie to Linux. Been playing with the CLI and starting to get comfortable. In my searces I found something called Automatix. Tried it... worked GREAT! But... after I installed midi my browser hung. I tried to reboot but my system hung. I did a control/alt/back and came back to a green screen.  I did another control/alt/back and powered down at the login. The powerdown scroll showed fail on Timidity. On reboot ever
<Aviatrixie> ything seems normal now. My question... has Automatix been known to break things?
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Did you have to do anything special to get the Intel PRO/Wireless card working?
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is crap
<crimsun> RememberPOL: no, it has worked since Hoary/5.04
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: yes
<dabaR> Yay, gnomebaker finally opens on this computer(just tried in breezy). It did not work in 410 or 504
<RememberPOL> crimsun: I think I installed Ubuntu an a Dell Latitute L110 and the wireless card didn't work...
<Aviatrixie> Hi Madpilot :)
<sklav> dabaR, sethk can someone explain what the following means
<sklav> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<Aviatrixie> So... I shouldn't use Automatix?
<Madpilot> hi Aviatrixie
<crimsun> Aviatrixie: correct.
<kotton> What is a good yahoo like client with voice?
<dabaR> sklav: you reran pppoeconf after removing that?
<sklav> yes
<sklav> now that lien is not there
<sklav> line
<dabaR> sklav: post your interfaces for me to look at. I can not explain what it means, no.
<sklav> im wondering why it was added
<Madpilot> back later, all...
<dabaR> sklav: so, did you try rebooting to see whether it now works always? Well, you will see in time anyhow...
<sklav> always is a big assumption
<Aviatrixie> I'm a total linux newbie... but I'm loving it. I feel like I did back in the early 80's with my ti99... my mac... my dos machine. LOL
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> it worked this time
<sklav> time will tell
<dabaR> right. Ok, well, that line means that noone in Ubuntu-devel uses pppoe:)
<kotton> I too am a newbie and I must say I am enjoying ubuntu and all the new learning
<sklav> i had to reboot by the way cause network restart didnt work again
<dabaR> sklav: reboot is only for new kernels.
<sklav> dabaR, i know that ;)
<sklav> but when the interfaces wont start
<Blocky> What can unzip .rar files?
<dabaR> Blocky: unrar-nonfree or rar
<sklav> and i figured i will test the reboot
<nomasteryoda> just take network down with ... ifconfig eth0 down
<sklav> and up
<nickrud> Blocky, you need unrar-nonfree from multiverse repository
<dabaR> Blocky: both in multiverse.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Blocky> dabaR, Alright thanks
<sklav> i know but is there a reason why network restart wont do it?
<Blocky> nickrud, roger
<sklav> like in redhat
<nomasteryoda> Blocky, you might want to get par2 as well
<dabaR> sklav: sudo pon dsl-provider is your network restart on pppoe.
<kotton> What is a good yahoo like client with voice?
<nickrud> dabaR, first, me complete (for once :)
<Blocky> nomasteryoda, What is that?
<Aviatrixie> hi kotton :)  I love how Ubuntu found everything. My install went flawlessly. But... it's a bit intimidating. LOL
<dabaR> sklav: sorry, sudo poff dsl-provider first.
<sklav> dabaR, i know the commands hehe
<nomasteryoda> repair rar files... often what is posted in newsgroups or other places
<sklav> im asking why network restart wont do it
<Paradoxx> lo all
<dabaR> sklav: well, that takes a short time, ddi you wait?
<sklav> i waited 10 seconds
<Paradoxx> my printer can also double as a scanner. Is there any way I can get the scanner functionality withing ubuntu?
<sklav> maybe i was impatient
<Aviatrixie> So... from the Ubuntu gurus here... I should avoid Automatix?
<sklav> Paradoxx, maybe sane will work
<crimsun> Aviatrixie: yes.
<Paradoxx> the printer is an HP Officejet 600
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes Aviatrixie you should
<kotton> Aviatrixie: Yes it is. I have been battling to learn how to install different downloads but getting there slow but sure
<caonex> I have two ethernet cards, one that is integrated to the motherboard, that i am currently using. The other, a 3Com 3c905, but is not present in the network configuration, why? lspci shows it as if it has been detected and a module allocated for it
<Paradoxx> sklav: sane??
<Paradoxx> sane!
<Paradoxx> !sane
<ubotu> Paradoxx: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nickrud> Paradoxx, it should, applications->graphics->xsane I think
<sklav> sane and gimp-sane and i belib xsane
<Paradoxx> sigh >.<
<Paradoxx> no devices found
<nickrud> that is an old one
<Aviatrixie> ok... I will. It was really slick though... it installed a couple of things that I was struggling with the cli. But after my midi hang I was really scared I was looking at a clean install.
<dabaR> Aviatrixie: you can use synaptic to install things on ubuntu.
<sklav> synaptic is awesome
<Urthmover> ok so I install vncserver....and it started and ps shows it running
<Urthmover> but I can't seem to connect
<Urthmover> :-(
<crimsun> Urthmover: you do have to configure it...
<poningru> so guys question
<Urthmover> well I set the passwod
<poningru> I have two computers connected through a router
<Urthmover> what else?
<poningru> one is window, this is ubuntu
<Aviatrixie> kotton... I've come to realize you have to use the command line to really set your system up the way you want it. This ain't no Linspire!  LOL
<poningru> how do I transfer files through the router
<poningru> thanks dabar :(
<nickrud> Paradoxx, http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/suplist.shtml says it should work
<Aviatrixie> dabaR... I've used synaptic... it's slick.
<sethk> Aviatrixie, you have the command line when you need it, and you have the easy way for most cases
<dabaR> poningru: there is probably 10 ways. You can try samba(ubotu knows about samba) and you can use ftp, are two ways you can try.
<kotton> Aviatrixie: nope, it isn't windows that's for sure, lots of fun
<Aviatrixie> But as a total linux newb I'm just coming to terms with the cli
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  you here?
<poningru> dabaR: well the thing is I cant setup anything on my windows computer
<poningru> I guess i can set up an ftp server
<dabaR> poningru: set up samba on Ubuntu, or an sftp server on Ubuntu, and install a ftp client(perhaps filezilla) on the windows.
<Jeeves_moss> ALL:  Does any one here have ANY experiance with a older Proliant server?  I get a "dropping to shell" msg.
<Aviatrixie> sethk: my main interest is DAW apps. When I sort all of this out I want to install Ardour.
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,  if you thought DOS commands were fun   bah!  CLI is light years ahead!
<Blocky> Anyone know how i can play .rm movie format?
<Nimmit> hey, when I try to run dldrconfig, I get Access denied
<Blocky> Doesnt recognize the format
<nickrud> !tell Blocky about restricted
<grayman> realplayer
<Nimmit> how can I run this?
<sethk> Aviatrixie, first thing I do on a windows box is install cygwin so all my unix/linux commands work
<Aviatrixie> pashaw... but I haven't used dos for 20 years!!! LOL
<Nimmit> well, I get Permission Denied
<sklav> later all im going to play some socom
<kotton> Nimmit: did you type sudo first
<sklav> ciao
<Nimmit> no
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   i saw you mention it earlier
<Nimmit> should I
<poningru> can I ssh from windows?
<poningru> or telnet?
<poningru> hmm
<sklav> poningru, yes you can ssh
<Nimmit> ty
<sklav> use putty
<dabaR> poningru: do you have an ssh server installed on Ubuntu?
<sklav> its an ssh client
<pashaw> poningru,   use putty
<poningru> dabaR: no
<dabaR> poningru: you wont be able to connect to it from anywhere then.
<dabaR> Using ssh, that is.
<Aviatrixie> sethk: I was so afraid grub would trash my mbr that I pulled my big drive and stuck in a 20gb I had lying around. I'm strictly Ubuntu now.
<poningru> right
<poningru> what about telnet?
<Jeeves_moss> poningru:  do you know anything about how to fix a "dropping to shell" issue?
<dabaR> poningru: windows has a built in telnet client in the command prompt.
<poningru> Jeeves_moss: when does it drop to shell?
<sethk> Aviatrixie, that's good, but occasionally work requires me to use windows.  and I need the money to pay the rent
<Aviatrixie> Besides... the best way to learn a new os is to ONLY use it.
<poningru> dabaR: do I need to set up a telnet server on linux?
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, dropping to shell can be caused by any failure in boot after a certain point, so you need to tell us what happens just _before_ it says dropping to shell
<sethk> Aviatrixie, oh, definitely.
<dabaR> poningru: you need to not set up one. It is not secure.
<Jeeves_moss> it gets to boot, then gives the splash screen "calc dependicies", then looks to crash after "error inserting thermal"
<sethk> Aviatrixie, and using it on a spare disk is even better.  :)
<poningru> dabaR: oh that will do then
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, ok, the quickie way to get around this is to remove thermal from the list of modules to be loaded at boot.
<dabaR> poningru: Ubuntu does not come with a telnet server installed, mostly for reasons as above.
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, the real way to fix it is to insmod thermal, find out what it complains about, and fix that
<kotton> sethk: I installed on a 20gig slave drive with dual boot, I love the os
<Aviatrixie> sethk: I understand. I just went into early retirement. LTD  :(  But I have lots of time to learn a new os now. ;)
<Jeeves_moss> sethk: the LAST line it says is... "ALERT! /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not exist/  Droppping to shell"
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, just a guess but I would check to be sure you don't have mixed versions, that is, a module from one kernel and a boot image from another
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, that usually means that the file system module failed to load
<Jeeves_moss> sethk: I just installed it from a bootable CD.  Is there a net d-load one like with Debian that might find all the peices I need for this older POS?
<Aviatrixie> Anyway... from what I see so far, Ubuntu is great stuff.
<poningru> dabaR: thanks dude
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, there is the live cd which is very good at that sort of thing
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, if thats the case get a knoppix cd and the book  knoppix hacks  youll be set to fix just about any mishap
<neiras> Hello - if `cat /proc/cpuinfo' lists more than one processor, SMP is working, right?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> can I run two sshd ?
<drcode> with diffrent ports?
<Kamping_Kaiser> neiras: yes
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  I tried the live CD, but it dosen't seem to fix my issue.
<neiras> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks! Cool to see 4 processors in that list
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, what type of file system is your root file system?
<Kamping_Kaiser> neiras: o_0
<Jeeves_moss> I let it auto config.
<neiras> Actually just 2, but dual core
<dabaR> drcode: would one sshd listening to two ports work?
* neiras shrugs
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, you can still find out
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  I should warn you, I've only been using linux for a few months.  how would I do that if it dropped me to a "busy box" shell?
<Aviatrixie> Pashaw:  LOL I've played with a lot of Knoppix derivatives. I love DSL! Slax is nice too. And BeatrIX is slick... and based on Ubuntu. Unfortunatly I couldn't get it to install on my system.
<drcode> realy?
<drcode> how I can do it?
<Aviatrixie> Can you tell I've fallen in love with Linux?
<chapium> argh rhythmbox is crap
<chapium> it wont remember what files are in my library, and closes itself if you accidently play a file that no longer exists
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, boot a live cd (not to fix the problem, just to do this) and run a file (I think it is file) command on /dev/hda1 (or whatever the root partition is)
<dabaR> drcode: I asked you would that work for you... Ill tell you in a sec when I figure out.
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  hummmm.  ok.  just a sec.
<pussfeller> i was follwing the wiki instructions for recovering grub and it work3ed but my mtab is messed up
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,  i dont run any of the knoppix family distros  but i always keep a few disks  around for emergencys
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  this is my fist actual dual CPU system.  I guess I coulden't just do a simple OS
<pussfeller> my install still has the live-cd mtab
<sethk> pussfeller, mtab is a dynamic structure populated by the running system.  Perhaps you mean fstab?
<pussfeller> hmmm
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, thats prob cause it hasnt broken yet   :p
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> yes its good
<kotton> pashaw may well have his finger on the pulse for the situation
<pussfeller> sethk, ya its my fstab thats messed up
<Aviatrixie> pashaw:  LOL the way I'm messing with things I'm sure I'll break it eventually. I was afraid I broke it tonight with Automatix!
<pussfeller> maybe i can get one from my drapper install and tweak it
<sethk> pussfeller, simple thing to do is to edit the fstab and fix it
<FrankyFourFinger> goodmorning
<neiras> Anyone know of tools that help me look at what the kernel is doing with processor affinity?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, ive used that for the general stuff  mplayer firefox1.5
<chapium> argh, why does ubuntu keep sending out kernel updates
<chapium> without any info as to why they are updating it
<dabaR> drcode: well, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add a "Port X" line to under where it says "Port 22". Then restart sshd: "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart". Then it works. To test, "ssh -p X username@host". X is the port number.
<sethk> chapium, they like to torture you
<Aviatrixie> At least I'm comfortable with clean installs. My kids have broken XP enough times with file sharing. (da#n browser hijacks!) So my intentions are to migrate them to Linux as well.
<sethk> chapium, the reason is usually because the newer kernel supports more hardware
<chapium> sethk, so my suspicions are confirmed
<neiras> Oh, and does anyone know why rsync is installed and started by default in a fresh Ubuntu install? Can it be safely disabled?
<chapium> sethk, its not that they hate me so much as they just like torture
<chapium> in general
<cdubya> chapium, I haven't had any probs with rhythmbox at all
<dabaR> chapium: it is an international plot.
<chapium> cdubya, delete a folder and see what happens when a playlist goes back and tries to play it
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> well....
<dabaR> chapium: see, dubya is here.
<cdubya> heh
<chapium> i might be ranting a bit about small things
<chapium> i actually think ubuntu is quite nifty and well done
<neiras> chapium - It sure is
<Aviatrixie> pashaw: I used it to update my Jave from the Brown version that I got from the Ubuntu repo. I couldn't get the latest to install from Sun.
* dabaR HydraIRC-> spam must mean we have a small number of downloads
<cdubya> chapium, I can't delete one anyway.....maybe it's protecting me from that issue.....heh
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, nice,  just be aware its not recommended as it can really whack a system
<chapium> cdubya, i havent known it to protect folders... what happened was an auto-playlist was set, one folder was unmounted, the autoplaylists still had the entries, and the program just crashed
<cdubya> ouch
<chapium> since a large number of files were in that, it sucked
<chapium> then it lost the library
<chapium> which i believe is because it was trying to uncorrupt itself
<GTroy> hey guys, how often is it good to reinstall?
<dabaR> GTroy: it is your choice.
<chapium> GTroy, you should not need to necessarily
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, im rather amazed myself   took all of 3mins to setup dual monitors, and the fan on my old toshiba laptop worked without any recompile  i was impressed
<GTroy> dabaR, chapium: cool I know people do it with osx.4
<cdubya> chapium, I have a playlist that loads automagically, then I can add to it and it saves any changes after I close.....but I don't see that I can delete them from the playlist in this version....at least from selecting the artist name and then trying to delete the CD
<La_PaRCa> hey kids
<GTroy> so I was wondering
<dabaR> GTroy: they are end users.
<dabaR> It is like rebooting cause you dont know how to fix an issue without rebooting.
<j813> Hi guys, is it possible to install over an existing 5.10 just the Grub, from the Disk? thanks
<GTroy> would reinstalling help permissions?
<chapium> cdubya, i think i got around the issue for now since i'm just getting the music player setup
<chapium> cdubya, however it would not have been fun to reset a ton of playlists to get that to stop breaking
<pussfeller> do i need this stuff about /tmp/app//image in my fstab
<dabaR> j813: what do you really want to do and know? You can not just be out of fun reinsatlling grub.
<Aviatrixie> sawwy... was awk... pashaw... are you saying the latest version of Java can whack my breezy?
<cdubya> chapium, prolly not.
<cdubya> chapium, so what are you using?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   no  Automatix can so dont push your luck with it
<chapium> cdubya, what what?
<cdubya> chapium, so are you still using Rhythmbox then, or something different?
<chapium> cdubya, i seem to have it working now so i'm using it.   I was contemplating banshee or xmms
<j813> dabar: I installed another Distro so rather Gedit my list try to re-install Grub?
<cdubya> chapium, I used xmms, but had some random wonkyness with playlists, so I ditched it.
<concept10> chapium, get quod libet
<dabaR> j813: did this distro not install its grub?
<chapium> concept10, i read about that, i might try it
<Aviatrixie> pashaw: I stumbled onto Automatix during my forum searches. I seemed like a bunch of hot to trot coders, but it intrigued me. Since my breezy install is only a few days old I figured if it broke it's no big deal.
<concept10> chapium, its sooo much better than rhythmbox
<j813> actually I did, but at 1st i didn't because I rather use the 5.10 Grub
<Aviatrixie> oops... IT seemed.  LOL
<cdubya> GTroy, I've heard of folks reinstalling OS X as well, but mostly because the disks get majorly hammered up.........
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   same thing i did
<dabaR> j813: you can try this page, and its instructions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dabaR> GTroy: chmod fixes permissions. Reinstall resets everything to a good state.
<j813> dabaR thanks! Happy Holidays
<cafuego> GTroy: Sharing $HOME with OSX?
<dabaR> thanks, to you too.
<Aviatrixie> So... I gather Automatix is NOT sanctioned my Mr. Shuttleworth.  ;)
<dabaR> no, it breaks systems, Aviatrixie.
<cafuego> GTroy: Every two 2 weeks or so you'll need to boot OSX and run DiskWarrior to fix the filesystem.
<crimsun> I don't think the sabdfl would care either way, Aviatrixie.
<dabaR> like, a Ubuntu does not work after something goes wrong.
<crimsun> Aviatrixie: as a maintainer, though, I find it abhorrent.
<Aviatrixie> crimsun: how so?
<Aviatrixie> I know the answer... but I want to hear it from an insider  :)
* dabaR and everyone waits for the answer patiently.
<crimsun> Aviatrixie: it is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and isn't open to improvement.
<linlin> im having trouble installing wine
<awstott> sudo apt-get install wine
* eclair is away: writing
<Aviatrixie> crimsun:  security... that rings lots of bells. It IS why I made the decision to migrate from M$ to Linux.
<robnyc`> anyone here has ubuntu installed and can chroot to a reiser4 partition?
<linlin> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Victorjiang> in bugzilla.ubuntu.com ,when I click 'advanced search', why it is empty?
<sklav> damn i learn something new every day
<cafuego> robnyc`: I doubt most people who know what chroot is would elect to have anything to do with reiser4.
<Aviatrixie> I'm soooooooooooooo sick of AV updates, spyware updates, software firewalls bogging my system down.
<sklav> i want aware that the comments in menu.lst for grub were actually auto config options
<sklav> ## is a comment
<dabaR> linlin: add universe.
<cdubya> cafuego, that's pretty much a common problem with os x, isn't it?
<linlin> i have
<sklav> # is not the same
<robnyc`> cafuego: dont doubt that
<dabaR> linlin: reload package list.
<dabaR> linlin: what do you use to isntall progerams
<robnyc`> cafuego: would u know if reiser4 support is built-in the kernel or any ubuntu kernel ?
<linlin> command line
<dabaR> is that a program name?
<linlin> apt-get
<dabaR> do you know how to update with it?
<cdubya> cafuego, thought I had read that the fs got messed up pretty often, which why folks were reinstalling and/or running consistent fs maintenance on them.....
<caonex> I have two ethernet cards, one that is integrated to the motherboard, that i am currently using. The other, a 3Com 3c905, but is not present in the network configuration, why? lspci shows it as if it has been detected and a module allocated for it
<caonex> this card was detected in ubuntu hoary, but its not in breezy
<Victorjiang>  in bugzilla.ubuntu.com ,when I click 'advanced search', why it is empty?
<sklav> caonex, try ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.127 up
<cdubya> concept10, quod libet is kinda slick. thanks for the tip.
<sklav> see if it come sup
<linlin> sudo apt-get update
<sklav> it might not be setup to come up on boot
<dabaR> linlin: ok, and after that, do you get wine?
<chapium> concept10, quod libet doesnt seem to be reading my id3 tags
<linlin> no
<chapium> concept10, oh.. looks like it is just a few
<dabaR> linlin: you did not add universe. how are you adding universe?
<linlin> commented out the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> to comment out means to make into a comment, afaik.
<crimsun> caplink811_log: do you have python-id3lib installed?
<Aviatrixie> A quick question... my router firewalls incoming, but not outgoing. I use zonealarm on wondoze to block outgoing. (a good example is realplayer phoning home as to my whereabouts). Any recommendations as to a firewall for Linux that will give me that?
<crimsun> caplink811_log: sorry
<crimsun> chapium: do you have python-id3lib installed?
<dragoon> Aviatrixie: firestarter
<dabaR> linlin: post that sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lukian> Aviatrixie: your brain works well
<s_grace6u> hi guys! :D
<cafuego> cdubya: Not that I've noticed; but sharing $HOME on fhs+ between the two invariably results in Linxu fucking up the FS and it getting mounted read-only until DiskWarrior is run. (The stanbdard OSX disk tool can't repair the damage).
<sklav> Aviatrixie, im not sure but i think firestarter will do it
<Aviatrixie> LOL  Thanks Lukian... I think!  ;)
<linlin> gladly
<s_grace6u> just wanted to ask if ubuntu can't have yahoo messenger at all
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a way for the windows like the filebrowser and stuff to be clear so i can see the wallpaper
<Kamping_Kaiser> s_grace6u: the yahoo client no, gaim does yahoo though
<s_grace6u> what's gaim?
<neiras> hot damn... default breezy install works perfectly with my megaraid dcontroller
<s_grace6u> i'm a new ubuntu user by the way
<sklav> Aviatrixie, did you try firestarter?
<Yomic> Gaim is AIM, MSN, YIM, and (ICQ?) all in one
<Kamping_Kaiser> s_grace6u: gaim is a chat client
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, icq
<chapium> crimsun, looks like its ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> napster IRC
<Yomic> And IRC, but Xchat is better
<linlin> dabaR http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6057
<s_grace6u> oh, i see :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> *napset, IRC, blah
<crimsun> chapium: what's ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *napster
<Aviatrixie> sklav... not yet. I will tho, I promise
<the_mr_bong_show> is there a way for the windows like the filebrowser and stuff to be clear so i can see the wallpaper
<chapium> quod libet and python id3.. its fine
<sklav> it is almost like zonealarm
<crimsun> chapium: meaning that it parses id3 tags?
<dabaR> the_mr_bong_show: you will have to be creative, I do not think there is a way.
<sklav> its graphical
<chapium> crimsun, yes
<sklav> and allows for monitoring connections
<sklav> internal also
<Kamping_Kaiser> the_mr_bong_show: terminals have transparency, i don't think nautilus does
<the_mr_bong_show> but i saw a screen shot of someone that had it on ubuntu
<dabaR> linlin: well. It is there, like you can see too. Paste the output of the "apt-get update", and then "apt-cache search wine", please to pastebin.
<cdubya> cafuego, k. thanks.
<neiras> try transset if you have the X composite extension enabled
<Aviatrixie> I must stress... I'm a total linux newb... played with a dozen live live CDs for a month, finally made the commitment to Ubuntu a few days ago with the install.
<linlin> ok
<cdubya> hey tony
<landotter> transparency can be had for anything if you run composite, but you need a fancy vid card.
<cafuego> cdubya: I don't know though, if the hfs+ driver has been improved in kernels newer then 2.6.12. it may no longer happen in 2.6.15. But then, my wife is happy using Linux exclusively.
<Aviatrixie> I decided to make it my ONLY OS. It's the only way to learn. I'm not about to swap drives unless I absolutely have to.
<Lukian> hey, how can i add "always on top" to my right click menu for 'taskbar' entries?
<linlin> dabaR http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6058
<s_grace6u> is gaim in the ubuntu package or do i have to go look for it in the net? :D
<tonyyarusso> cdubya, Hey.
<batman> hey does anyone here know of a guide i can use to configure my sound card its a 5.1 creative 32bit
<awstott> isn't gaim installed by default
<robnyc`> anyone here smart enough has a reiser4 installed distro and uses ubuntu and is able to chroot into their reiser4 partition or knows if ubuntu's kernel has reiser4 support
<Lukian> s_grace6u: load synaptic and search.
<Kamping_Kaiser> s_grace6u: it's in applications -> internet ->gain
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gaim
<tonyyarusso> s_grace6u, It comes in the default install.
<crimsun> s_grace6u: Gaim is part of ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Applications> Internet> Gaim...
<s_grace6u> thanks thanks! :D
<tkup> what package should I install to have the file /usr/lib/qt3/mkspecs?
<sklav> batman, go to system ->preferences -> sound
<sklav> i have the same card and it just works
<dabaR> linlin: and "apt-cache search wine"?
<batman> sklav, does it come up as sb live [unknown]  for u?
<Aviatrixie> I'm actually very comfortable with the desktop. I need to find a good and thorough newbie book to teach my CLI and syntax stuff. All of the books I've bought either want to convince you Linux is just as easy as Windoze (it isn't!) or assume you've been coding all your live.
<tonyyarusso> tkup: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has a search for packages by contained file thing, that might help you.
<dabaR> !+ask the bot
<ubotu> ask the bot is probably to get information about common things, try asking me, the bot. You can private message me if your nick is registered(/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER) you can private message me, by using /msg ubotu mp3, for example. to find out whether a package is in the official !repos and in which one, /msg ubotu info packagename, or to find which packages contain a file/keyword, /msg ubotu find keyword
<nemik> does it happen to anyone else with firefox 1.5 that when visiting imageshack.us, the CPU spikes to 100%? this is crazy....
<s_grace6u> wohoo! just got connected to yahoo via gaim...thanks guys! :D
<linlin> dabaR http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6059
<pashaw> Aviatrixie,   start with  vimtutor
<Lukian> nemik: that's why firefox 1.5 sucks :)
<nemik> lukian: so it is a known issue?
<Aviatrixie> pashaw: what is vim?
<Lukian> nemik: ff1.5 has lots of issues
<nemik> i looked through imageshack.us source and can't find anything to make it act like this
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, CLI text editor
<tonyyarusso> nemik: I'll try it.
<Lukian> which is why it's not in the stable package list.
<nemik> tonyyarusso: thanks
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, type  vimtutor inside terminal
<Aviatrixie> pashaw: should I google it?
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, no need
<dabaR> linlin: to me your sources look fine, and wine should be there, yet it is not. I have no other ideas.
<Aviatrixie> oh!!! It's in terminal?
<Aviatrixie> duhhh
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, yes
<Aviatrixie> I told you I'm a newb!!!
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, we believed you
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, :P
<Aviatrixie> ok... I'll go play with terminal.   :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<sklav> linlin, did you do sudo apt-get update
<Aviatrixie> awesome forum.... thanks for your help, peeps!
<pashaw> Aviatrixie, look me up this weekend ill be on   bedtime
<linlin> yes
<dabaR> sklav: check out the pastebin.
<linlin> i followed the instructions on the site
<linlin> it still says its not a package
<Aviatrixie> sweet dreams, pashaw   :)
<sklav> what is the link for the pastebin?
<bfusionx> hi
<tonyyarusso> nemik: Mine was 4-20% during the whole process of loading the page.
<Aviatrixie> btw.... when PMs show up on magenta... is that a PM?
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bfusionx> can someone help me  with ndiswrapper?
<Aviatrixie> you know what I mean
<Aviatrixie> I haven't done irc in ages!
<nemik> tonyyarusso: hmmm then i don't know what is going on with mine. it does it every time.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) Aviatrixie it's nice you are here
<Moxie> think someone could help?
<Cube-ness> hey.. gnome wont load for me anymore, and i can tfigure out why.. it loads mostly, when the panel loads, it appears, dies, appears, dies, et etc for ever
<dabaR> Cube-ness: did you add something to run when you log in? added it to session in other words.
<Cube-ness> no
<Moxie> help?
<dabaR> Moxie: you have to ask to find out.
<Moxie> ok....
<bfusionx> hey
<dabaR> I mean, post your question, and we will be glad to answer if we know.
<LunchBoxG4> I have a quick and hopefully easy question about ndiswrapper. I got it running with my Broadcom card successfully, but i need to load ndiswrapper on boot. How can I do that?
<Moxie> anyone know anything about yaboot or dual booting
<bfusionx> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<dabaR> on a g4, LunchBoxG4 ?
<LunchBoxG4> no, AMD64
<LunchBoxG4> my other laptop is a G4 :-)
<cdubya> Moxie, you still trying to get that working?
<sklav> linlin, what re the irst 2 lines? in you sources.list
<Moxie> shit ya
<cdubya> heh
<sklav> they dont seem to be standard
<LunchBoxG4> everything works magic when I modprobe ndiswrapper myself, but I'd like it automatic
<dabaR> ok, well, Moxie what do you want to know about yaboot?
<cdubya> Moxie, remind me.....
<bfusionx> guys my ndiswrapper , my drivers are present, but it doesn't show "hardware present"
<Moxie> im trying to figure out dual booting mac/linux
<linlin> they are wht they told me to put in on the wine site
<Moxie> i install mac first and make the partitionsa
<dabaR> Moxie: otherwise you get an answer like, yaboot means yet another boot manager,.
<sklav> linlin, remove them
<sklav> or comment them out
<linlin> ok
<bfusionx> guys my ndiswrapper , my drivers are present, but it doesn't show "hardware present"
<cdubya> Moxie, k. so where are you at in the process....
<sklav> and the do a apt-get clean
<Moxie> then i install ubuntu....and when it comes to the yaboot screen i can choose mac or linux and linux will load fine but tiger doesnt
<dabaR> Moxie: make a small newworld partition for yaboot on the first partition that it lets you.
<sklav> and the do a apt-get update
<Moxie> blank screen
<cdubya> Moxie, you've got os x in the first 8 gigs, yeah?
<Moxie> yea
<erick> elow
<cdubya> k
<Moxie> first 50GB
<Moxie> then linux in the last 8gb
<erick> can i ask something about emailserver
<dabaR> erick: no.
<dabaR> that is taboo
<erick> ok
<cdubya> heh
<bfusionx> guys my ndiswrapper , my drivers are present, but it doesn't show "hardware present"
<Moxie> i make the tiger partition a new world partition
<dabaR> erick: just joking, ask anything, just dont ask to ask.
<nemik> tonyyaruss and lukian: just tried it on 1.07 and same thing happens.
<LunchBoxG4> bfusionx, what kind of hardware are you trying to make work?
<Danl> how do i check to see if vncserver is running from console?
<erick> oki
<sklav> there goes my question
<sklav> :(
<cdubya> Moxie, and you ran the Breezy installer and installed it in the second partition?
<eric_> hi can anyone help me install realplayer
<bfusionx> LunchBoxG4,  It is a DLINK DWL 520
* bfusionx has been working on this all day
<erick> how to forward emails in my address
<sklav> caonex, try ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.127 up did you try it?
<QQ_ghost> how do you mount an smb share?
<cdubya> Moxie, methinks you at least need a couple more partitions there.....
<LunchBoxG4> bfusionx, pcmcia or usb?
<dabaR> eric_: which realplayer, the one in the repositories or the one from their site?
<cdubya> Moxie, a bootstrap partition.....
<bfusionx> lunchboxg4, pcmia
<eric_> The one from the their site
<Danl> n/m stupid question
<erick> how to forward emails in my address
<Danl> ps
<erick> using sendmail
<dabaR> erick: and what is not working with that? it is asking for libstdc+5 right?
<Moxie> well i have swap space
<LunchBoxG4> bfusionx, when you run lspci, is it listed? what about the end of dmesg?
<sklav> erick, if you are using procmail
<dabaR> eric_: ^
<sklav> then just add a .forward
<caonex> sklav, eth1 is working fine
<erick> im using send mail
<sklav> is that what you mean?
<sklav> is it eth0?
<caonex> sklav, eth0 is the one i am trying to make work
<Moxie> 512mb swap space
<eric_> I'm the one with the realplayer prob
<Moxie> then the 50gb for tiger and 8gb for ubuntu
<sklav> ok do ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.127 up
<caonex> sklav, eth0 is a 3c905, but breezy is not detecting it
<dabaR> eric_: I know is it asking you for libstdc+5?
<caonex> sklav, hoary was
<sklav> ah ok
<sklav> i understood that a module was assigned to it
<erick> nope
<bfusionx> its not listed lunchboxg4
<cdubya> Moxie, methinks the bootstrap is where yaboot lives...thus the grey screen?
<eric_> no it's saying can't find, I downloaded the file to the desktop
<deFrysk> eric_, wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<LunchBoxG4> anyone know about addding "modprobe ndiswrapper" to boot?
<caonex> sklav, this computer had hoary a moment ago and now has breezy and the card is not present in the networking configuration
<erick> my sendmail is running but i need to forward emails
<Moxie> yea....
<Moxie> so what do i have to do
<deFrysk> eric_, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Moxie> because it doesnt load tiger
<cdubya> Moxie, been awhile since I've touched that old mac, hang on.
<sklav> caonex, did you try adding it?
<crimsun> LunchBoxG4: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<deFrysk> eric_, sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<bfusionx> its already on boot
<caonex> however, lspci shows the card is there.
<Moxie> alright
<Moxie> anything would help
<LunchBoxG4> crimsun, thanks.
<caonex> sklav, adding it like how?
<Moxie> ive tried mac first, second
<eric_> i just type that in the terminal
<sklav> threw the network configuration window
<deFrysk> eric_, yes
<dabaR> deFrysk: add that as a factoid "realplayer10" please.
<LunchBoxG4> bfusionx, ok. I think your system may not see the PC card, so yeah ndiswwrapper won't either. are you sure your cardbus is working?
<realoss> where can i get mplayer for ubuntu
<LunchBoxG4> I ask, because mine isnt
<sklav> --> system --> administration -->networking
<eric_> ok thanks for your help I'll try that, wish me luck
<bfusionx> how do I check lunchbox?
<cdubya> Moxie, this fella is tri-booting YDL, Ubuntu and OS X, but some of the info might be helpful.... http://www.intuitive.com/blog/ubuntu_linux_yellowdog_linux_and_mac_os_x_all_on_one_powerbook.html
<deFrysk> eric_, no luck needed just follow the instructions ;)
<Moxie> ive looked at that already
<Moxie> no help....
<Moxie> i still couldnt figure it out
<linlin> ok, i commented out the 2 top lines, and updated, now waht
<realoss> where can i get mplayer for ubuntu?
<Moxie> ive thought about using suse linux
<deFrysk> eric_, also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Moxie> but i heard its not as good
<dabaR> deFrysk: I would add but I am in console so I can not paste.
<LunchBoxG4> bfusion, that's a good question. I know mine isn't because its "unknown" in lspci
<sklav> linlin, try apt-cache search wine
<LunchBoxG4> have you looked for a wiki article or or forum post on your model laptop?
<cdubya> Moxie, don't know about the ppc build, but it was an absolute dog for me.
<linlin> same as before
<cdubya> Moxie, had 9.3 on here before....went to Breezy and haven't looked back.
<deFrysk> dabaR, no clue how to add factoids
<sklav> linlin, did you try a different mirror?
<sklav> example instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> deFrysk: are you registered?
<dabaR> deFrysk: to freenode.
<sklav> tyr ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Danl> fyi for those who were helping me earlier... the switch from debian to ubuntu without reinstall went flawlessly
<deFrysk> dabaR, yup
<dabaR> Danl: how, is there instructions somewhere?
<Moxie> yea
<Danl> i can tell you what i did... rather short
<realoss> anybody who can help me to find mplayer for ubuntu???
<Moxie> ive thought about striaght linux, and i would do it, but heres the problems ive found....
<dabaR> deFrysk: "/msg ubotu realplayer10 is 1. blah, 2. blah, 3. blah"
<Danl> replace all the sources... apt-get update then apt-get dist-update
<deFrysk> dabaR, ok
<tonyyarusso> realoss: Should be in the repos.  Try apt-cache search mplayer.
<Moxie> no support for airport extreme (i have a wireless network at home) and none (ive found) for .nzb support
<realoss> ok thanks tony!
<dabaR> Danl: that is all?
<Moxie> if i could find out how to make those two work, then i would just go straight linux
<Danl> says im running breezy when i boot up now
<dabaR> Danl: everything works?
<Moxie> am i correct?
<Danl> working on getting xserver working
<Aviatrixie> g'nite everyone :)  danke for the help!
<Danl> but thats a different problem
<sirius> holap
<Moxie> or does ubuntu do .nzb and airport extreme?
<dabaR> OK, good work.
<sirius> necesito alluda
<caonex> sklav?
<cdubya> Moxie, you'll prolly have a problem with APExt with any distro.
<sirius> por favor
<dabaR> sirius: is that portuguese?
* Danl is virtulizing it from inside windows
<Moxie> APExt?
<sirius> soy nuevo en linux
<sklav> yes caonex
<sirius> nop
<Moxie> oh oh
<cdubya> Moxie, ap extreme
<dabaR> spanish?
<Moxie> yea
<sirius> spaol
<Moxie> word
<LunchBoxG4> anyone out there using a compaq presario laptop or one of its HP cousins, and get the PCMCIA cardslot working?
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sirius> spanish
<Moxie> but .nzb?
<Moxie> know anything that will work with ubuntu and ppc?
<cdubya> Moxie, .nzb? you're gonna have to help me out with that one.
<Moxie> usenet
<Moxie> files
<cdubya> ah
<Danl> i need to figure out how to get vncserver working... so i can give the machine a head :-D
<Moxie> i d/l ALOT of them
<cdubya> k
<Moxie> ive heard of "pan"?
<Moxie> but that didnt work
<cdubya> Moxie, you mean anything in the way of wireless cards?
<sirius> alguen que hable espaol que me pueda alludar
<cdubya> or what?
<tonyyarusso> I'm hoping to install Breezy on an HP Pavillion dv4150us.  Are any of you aware of issues with doing so?
<Moxie> yea does ubuntu work with wireless good?
<sklav> caonex, u there?
<tonyyarusso> (Google wasn't very helpful.)
<Moxie> ive heard of getting a wireless bridge
<cdubya> Moxie, picked mine up out of the box
<Moxie> what?
<cdubya> Moxie, but mine's not a mac.
<Moxie> word
<deFrysk> !realplayer10
<ubotu> hmm... realplayer10 is 1; <wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb> , 2; <sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 3>  3; <sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb>
<Moxie> ethernet bridge?
<sirius> quiero saber como instalar programas en linux
<cdubya> Moxie, yeah, I've used them
<caonex> sklav, yes i am
<Moxie> thing plugs into the wall, then you run the ethernet to your comp
<Moxie> that work well or no?
<sklav> did you follow the steps to add it?
<tonyyarusso> Anything in the DV 4100 series would be helpful.
<caonex> sklav, why hoary detects it and breezy does not?
<deFrysk> dabaR, done :)
<Moxie> i got a 10MB connection at home....would it be as fast?
<cdubya> Moxie, I've used eth->localtalk adapters.....
<sklav> im not sure caonex
<dabaR> deFrysk: sounds ok. sirius at least ask the question, we can try, but likely won't know what to do.
<cdubya> Moxie, worked just fine
<sirius> quien abla espaol
<dabaR> sirius: pregunta.
<sklav> i had some networking issues myself which were not present on hoary
<caonex> sklav, you meant, before, try adding it by compiling its module?
<dabaR> Hah,.
<Moxie> word
<caonex> sklav, i think i know why
<Moxie> but what about .nzb
<Moxie> or dc++
<sirius> quiero saber como instalar programas
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cdubya> Moxie, not sure on those
<sklav> it might be set offline
<sklav> is what im thinking
<Moxie> anywhere i could find out?
<sklav> like my 2nd nic card
<caonex> sklav, 3com drivers could be in non-free modules ?
<linlin> changing it to the canadian mirrors did not work
<tkup> tonyyarusso, thanks for the link.
<cdubya> Moxie, take a looksie.... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23749.html
<cdubya> Moxie, wireless that works
<tonyyarusso> tkup: np.
<sklav> caonex, let me check
<sklav> caonex,  what is the module?
<Moxie> so i could get a wireless usb adapter....but what about .nzb
<Moxie> thats my biggest worry
<sirius> dabar: como instalo un programa
<sklav> im running non free modules for my nvidia
<sirius> soy nuevo en linux
<sklav> so i can confirm
<caonex> sklav, i am not sure i am trying to add the repositories to find out
<sirius> poe eso no sep
<nemik> what is the best tool for resizing images quickly in ubuntu?
<caonex> sklav, the card is 3c905 a supposedly famous card
<caonex> sklav, in google i saw people saying that they do not give any trouble
<annex> Does Breezy install binary ati drivers by default?  My X.org seems a bit laggy and thought perhaps it was the free drivers?
<deFrysk> !tell sirius about es
<caonex> sklav, and it is weird how hoary detect it, but not breezy
<caonex> sklav, it could be the deal with non-free modules package
<caonex> sklav, i do not have it installed
<DonVincenzo> what is the meaning of mount -ouid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/floppy in fstab ?
<caonex> sklav, it could have been before
<Moxie> no one knows what .nzb files are or a ubuntu program that will work with them?
<cdubya> Moxie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12010
<neiras> can anyone tell me which package provides the binary "dbus-send"?
<cdubya> Moxie, that work?
<albana_helge> texas
<intelikey> neiras apt-cache search dbus-send  probably can.
<neiras> intelikey: Gah! My FreeBSD experimentation has dulled my wits. Thanks
<intelikey> np
<Moxie> wow! i think you may have savaed my life...
<Moxie> but heres the question
<tonyyarusso> Oh, I think I see a solution to a previous problem.  In order to have a /lib/modules/'uname -r'/build/ directory, I have to have linux-source installed, don't I?
<cdubya> Moxie, that what you were looking for?
<Moxie> how do i install that bn2?
<Moxie> yea!
<Moxie> it was
<cdubya> hang on
<Moxie> i can work around the wireless
<Moxie> my school is all wired anyways
<Moxie> thas NASTY!
<Moxie> what about dc++
<Danl> any idea what "X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting." means?
<Moxie> .run?
<Moxie> whats that?
<cdubya> Moxie, huh?
<Moxie> or even .tgz?
<billytwowilly> hi, I've got a .nrg image (nero burning rom) and I want to burn it in linux. I've tried nrg2iso but the iso is broken when I use that.
<Moxie> linux opens that?
<cdubya> Moxie, .tgz you're fine with
<billytwowilly> are there any linux burning programs that support nrg directly?
<Moxie> what about .run?
<cdubya> Moxie, not sure what that is.
<Toma-> billytwowilly: nerolinux. but its not free
<Moxie> when you d.l bn2 from their site its .run?
<Moxie> thats what it says
<cdubya> Moxie, hang on
<Moxie> http://www.bnr2.org/
<Moxie> go there
<Moxie> scroll down
<Moxie> linux distro
<Moxie> .run?
<jdmpike> does anyone know where to get FREE FONTS for linux?
<billytwowilly> yah... I was hoping to stay away from nero products because they have a tendency to suck;)
<Toma-> billytwowilly: well why use nrg then :/
<GTroy> !airport
<ubotu> GTroy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Toma-> billytwowilly: i think theres a shareware versiojn of it
<sklav> hey guys is caonex comes back
<cdubya> Moxie, d'load the .tgz
<alamba> hi all...can anyone point me to a pppoe dialer in ubuntu?
<sklav> can someone give him this link
<shineykitty> is there a special way to install ubuntu to auto boot the gui?
<Danl> whats the package name for xorg in breezy?
<sklav> its to fix his card
<billytwowilly> hmm, there is a shareware version.
<billytwowilly> thanks toma, I'll just use that.
<Toma-> kewl
<sklav> http://www.scyld.com/3c509.html is where there is a fix
<Moxie> bn2 doesnt have a debian package?
<billytwowilly> apparently the price of betraying my ideals is one data dvd;)
<GTroy> anyone know how to get a recognized airport up and running?
<cdubya> Moxie, don't guess so.....
<GTroy> sees signal strength, but no access
<Danl> n/m
<Danl> xserver-xorg ...
<billytwowilly> GTroy, is it using wep or wap?
<Moxie> so how would i install that in ubuntu/
<GTroy> neither, I think it's dns
<GTroy> I can ping
<GTroy> sorry to bother you guys
<sklav> GTroy, you can ping it?
<shineykitty> oops
<GTroy> yeah
<shineykitty> didnt mean to do that
<GTroy> sklav: sure can
<sklav> do you have hav /etc/resolv.conf setup?
<sklav> sounds like you have no dns
<GTroy> no, it's a live cd
<cdubya> Moxie, no need to install, just tell file-roller to open the file and then extract it somewheres.....then run the executable
<Danl> ok, im totally lost, xorg install is asking for the video adapters bus identifier
<alamba> hi all...can anyone point me to a pppoe dialer in ubuntu?
<shineykitty> so when ubuntu is installed does it auto run a guy
<shineykitty> errr gui rather
<sklav> try editing /etc/resolv.conf
<GTroy> sklav: yeah I think so too
<cdubya> Moxie, but the exe gave me an error....I'm looking at it.
<Moxie> ok
<sklav> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<sklav> and add something like
<billytwowilly> hmm. how do I enable dma acceleration?
<sklav> nameserver 204.101.251.1
<sklav> only use your isp's dns
<Toma-> !dma
<Toma-> ubotu: tell billytwowilly about dma
<intelikey> billytwowilly hdpram
<deFrysk> parm
<GTroy> thanks sklav
<jdmpike> no one knows where to get free fonts for linux
<deFrysk> hdparm
<Toma-> jdmpike: what fonts do you want?
<sklav> jdmpike, try msstrutypefonts
<sklav> and any ttf font should work on linux
<sklav> so if you know of windows ttf fonts use them on linux
<jdmpike> Toma-: I am looking for creative fonts, ones for a Save the Date card announcing my wedding
<intelikey> r u correcting teh way i spelled hdpram ?
<deFrysk> !info msttfonst
<Toma-> so fancy looking ones?
<deFrysk> !info msttfots
<deFrysk> !info msttfonts
<sklav> any ttf font should work on linux if it works on windows
<sklav> a font is a font
<DRAGON_Ultra> getting married huh thats a no no
<Toma-> jdmpike: i use http://www.acidfonts.com/
<billytwowilly> hdparm what though?
<sklav> i got married now i have all sort of alone time ;)
<DRAGON_Ultra> lol
<billytwowilly> stupid nero shouldn't beak and complain if it isn't going to give me the command to run;)
<tonyyarusso> Say, do you have to defrag the drive routinely in Linux like you do with Windows?
<DRAGON_Ultra> no
<dAndy> I keep getting this error when trying to upgrade the locales package (during an upgrade to dapper from breezy): /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: line 5: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local: No such file or directory
<deFrysk> !info msttcorefonts
<shineykitty> so when ubuntu is installed does it auto run a gui
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<deFrysk> thast the one :ds
<dAndy> any one seen tat before, or where I can grab that file to stick in place?
<cdubya> Moxie, I'm still looking.....hang on
<billytwowilly> oohh... nero has "ultra buffer"!!!!
<xml> hello, how did I can remove the gnome and begin to use the fluxbox ?
<Moxie> ok
<billytwowilly> xml, you probably don't want to remove gnome, because lots of apps use its various libraries.
<cdubya> Moxie, klibido
<shineykitty> so when ubuntu is installed does it auto run a gui
<cdubya> Moxie, it supports nzb
<intelikey> dAndy you could try uninstalling locals before the upgrade and see if it will work... but that is just a thought.
<billytwowilly> xml, you probably just want to do a "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<gwynm> Hi! Is it currently possible to do a netboot install at all? I'm getting the problem in  http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20051213.191139.85c191e0.en.html ..
<cdubya> Moxie, and there's a debian package....
<billytwowilly> xml, Then select fluxbox in gdm
<cdubya> Moxie, you'll have to follow the docs to convert it to a package ubuntu can use....but it looks fairly straighforward....
<GTroy> sklav: how do I find the ip I need to enter?
<dAndy> intelikey: yeah i did that, but now things need locales
<xml> billytwowilly, yes
<billytwowilly> xml, so run  that command, and then select fluxbox and you should be fine.
<dAndy> intelikey: I touched the missing file which appeared to work, now I just need to figure out which other locale packages I need to make my system good again
<cdubya> Moxie, take that back..... sudo apt-get install klibido
<sklav> how does 1 add fonts
<sklav> hehe
<billytwowilly> xml, although if you didn't know how to do that, I don't know if fluxbox is necessarily the right desktop for you.
<xml> billytwowilly, the terminal says that impossible find the fluxbox
<chapium> ubotu tell sklav about fonts
<billytwowilly> xml, you don't have universe and multiverse package repositories enabled.
<shineykitty> so when ubuntu is installed does it auto run a gui
<GTroy> chapium: sklav was making a joke
<cdubya> Moxie, will that work?
<gwynm> shineykitty: Yes.
<intelikey> dAndy apt-cache searvh locale- | less
<xml> billytwowilly, what interface you use?
<chapium> GTroy, i glance at the chat now and then :(
<Moxie> klibido?
<Moxie> what is that?
<billytwowilly> xml, I use the command line, but I'm not walking you through adding sources manually. You canre ad thew ebsite for that.
<pussfeller> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<xml> okay
<cdubya> Moxie, a usenet client for kde
<billytwowilly> xml, I think synaptic lets you set them up automagically though.
<cdubya> Moxie, with nzb support
<Moxie> i thought ubuntu was gnome?
<cdubya> Moxie, :)
<neiras> !snmp
<ubotu> Not a clue, neiras
<cdubya> Moxie, you can still install it.
<Moxie> oh
<Moxie> how?
<Moxie> and does klibido work with mac or ppc?
<Moxie> cause i know wine doesnt work with ppc
<cdubya> Moxie, should be np
<cdubya> Moxie, heh, no it doesn't
<Moxie> sweet dud
<billytwowilly> xml, if you open up synaptic, click settings at the top and then repositories and I think you can add universe and multiverse there easily.
<Moxie> that sucks
<Moxie> thats sweet
<Moxie> maybe ill try on the live cd first
<Moxie> before i erase tiger!
<Moxie> AGAIN!
<robotgeek> woot! airport extreme works!
<Moxie> what?
<Moxie> since when?
<robotgeek> Moxie: on dapper
<cdubya> wow
<cdubya> that's cool
<Moxie> really?
<robotgeek> Moxie: i'm typing from it
<Moxie> whens that coming out
<billytwowilly> is dapper stable enough to use now if you're brave?
<Moxie> can you get dapper?
<robotgeek> Moxie: it's a bit slow, but in 4 months time, it will be topnotch
<intelikey> 6 4
<Moxie> no shit.....
<chapium> billytwowilly, sure if you are brave..
<Moxie> is there a live cd of dapper/
<ubuntu> where can i get list of softwares that work on linux?
* robotgeek does not recommend dapper if you are new
<chapium> billytwowilly, how brave tho..
<Moxie> thanks cdubya
<cdubya> Moxie, np
<Moxie> apprecaite your help
<cdubya> Moxie, hope it helped
<robotgeek> Amaranth: it works :)
<billytwowilly> chapium, I was running hoary 3 weeks after the previous one came out;)
<Moxie> sure did
<deFrysk> ubuntu, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cdubya> apt-get dist-upgrade...that's how you can go from Breezy to Dapper?
<Amaranth> robotgeek: your wireless does?
<billytwowilly> if you change your sources.list file first..
* chapium reboots
<robotgeek> Amaranth: yes
<intelikey> ubuntu setup your repos and synaptic will list it for you.
<Amaranth> robotgeek: mine comes up but dhcp is broken
<deFrysk> cdubya, and a bunch of apt-get -f install during the process
<robotgeek> Amaranth: yes, use static :)
<Amaranth> robotgeek: and i haven't done static in so long i forgot how
<robotgeek> Amaranth: ifconfig eth1 ip
<Amaranth> robotgeek: it can't seem to even find an access point though
<cdubya> I guess I don't understand....what all do you need to do to upgrade?
<Amaranth> robotgeek: either that or i don't know how to use iwlist
<robotgeek> Amaranth: iwlist eth1 scan
<deFrysk> cdubya, then dont
<Moxie> how can i get dapper?
<Amaranth> robotgeek: ah, i did scanning
<Moxie> ill try it out...
<deFrysk> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<cdubya> deFrysk, supposing I wanted to.
<xml> billytwowilly, what is the web page of fluxbox ?
<deFrysk> cdubya, set repo to dapper and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> i'm gona wait until they get breezy stable then use it.
<xml> look http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/version-0.9.php
<xml> is there ?
<aldarsior> Hi, I had a problem and solved it but figure it should be documented somewhere in case someone else runs into the same issue, or in case someone decides the issue needs to be fixed so that it doesn't happen. Where do I do that?
<cdubya> intelikey, I'm not rushing out to do it....I just wanted to make sure I'd know how when I did. I've found rushing out on that bandwagon on other OSes is just bad practice unless you like the upgrades breaking stuff......
<cdubya> which I don't want nor need right now.
<cdubya> I like Breezy too much just the way it is.
<robotgeek> Amaranth: hmm, it doesn't seem to like ssh connections
<Amaranth> robotgeek: heh, it doesn't like much of anything
<Amaranth> robotgeek: driver development is going so fast dapper could update it's kernel right now and probably be behind in 24 hours
<robotgeek> Amaranth: it stops transmitting after a while, hey but atleast i can browse :)
<Amaranth> robotgeek: so give it time
<robotgeek> Amaranth: i'm really happy that it worked! i saw with my own eyes :)
<pussfeller> aldarsior: the wiki, or the forum, or your blog, in that order or all 3
<Madpilot> aldarsior: have a search of wiki.ubuntu.com - start a page there, or add to one
<pussfeller> and a bug report too perhaps
<sklav> GTroy, any luck?
<aldarsior> it's a really minor issue, I think.
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<sklav> GTroy, any luck?
<aldarsior> basically OpenOffice Base won't work with MySQL unless you change the order of the hostnames in /etc/hosts
<GTroy_> yeah all done
<sklav> so it works now?
<GTroy_> though I used another fix I already had
<GTroy_> yeah
<aldarsior> I'm not sure if changing them broke something else... but frankly I don't care ATM
<DeMoNSeEd> can someone explain to me how to get that feature here in xchat that shows what tunes i'm plaing in xmms or bmp
<Danl> what is the name of the ubuntu package manager?
<sklav> apt
<aldarsior> synaptic
<aldarsior> well
<aldarsior> yeah apt
<GTroy_> both
<Danl> synaptic was what i was trying to think of... needa install it :-D
<sklav> synaptic is a a front end to apt
<GTroy_> it's already installed
<Danl> not if you install ubuntu the way i did :-d
<sklav> hehe
<intelikey> i installed hoary on this pc for someone and they have on board nic  but no network... well gnome is so network dependand and the 'automatic sh.t' makes if run so slow at times it is almost un-usable.   any sujestions on a fix for them ?
<sklav> apt-get install synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Danl: True.
<sklav> and yes if you did server install then its not
<Danl> i know ;-) thanks tho
<Danl> i converted a debian install to ubuntu
<Danl> well ... still am
<aldarsior> intelikey: you're trying to fix the network or disable network dependant automatic processes in GNOME?
<sklav> the later it seems
<intelikey> aldarsior they are not connected.  no network (piriod)
<aldarsior> can someone tell me who the traitorous vermin is who changed the default character for nick completions to , from :?
<deFrysk> aldarsior, ?
<intelikey> yeah to disable the network stuff aldarsior
<aldarsior> hmm
<deFrysk> aldarsior, just change it in the settings
<Danl> hmmm... i wonder what i have left to change over...
<intelikey> aldarsior it used to be that you could set the completion char what ever you wanted in xchat
<sklav> xorg should have the --tcp nolisten option
<sklav> if not mistaken
<aldarsior> deFrysk: er, yes... changing my defaults is not, you know, acceptable.
<sklav> just dont remmeber where it goes exactly
<aldarsior> sklav: it goes in startx
<tonyyarusso> The ntfs resize function in the installer is totally safe, right?
<aldarsior> tonyyarusso: I doubt it.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: it's quite safe
<sklav> well then intelikey that should stop basic network queries by xorg
<aldarsior> unless someone wrote an NTFS5 driver behind my back while I wasn't looking.
<batman> hey has anyone here successfully installed kismet?
<aldarsior> sklav: That's probably not the problem.
<tonyyarusso> aldarsior, Have you had problems, or heard of them?  I've used it twice just fine, but wanted to confirm.
<pussfeller> there is a wine-type NTFS driver, captive ntfs
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: Nothing is _totally_ safe with you're messing with your HD but I've never heard of anyone having problems with NTFS resize.
<intelikey> ok.   will that work in one of the startup files in /etc/X11/ ?
<aldarsior> sklav: much more likely it's things like synaptic's auto-"apt-get update"
<sklav> probably bu a while back similar issue because the system jsut didnt like to query 127.0.0.1 when it had a hostname
<aldarsior> pussfeller: neat
<eric_> I'm new to using linux do I need to install a firewall and anti-virus software
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, Right.  That's comforting enough I guess.
<pussfeller> are you kidding
<deFrysk> eric_, anti-virus ?
<sklav> eric_, firewall is a great idea
<aldarsior> tonyyarusso: that's just the way it was man, for like 13 years
<pussfeller> you could always use a firewall....
<sklav> antivirus you can get away with for now
<aldarsior> without
<deFrysk> linux = anti-virus
<sklav> since there is not really any known virus for linux
<sklav> at the moment
<aldarsior> sklav: that's a lie.
<pussfeller> thats not really true
<sklav> i know
<pussfeller> a rootkit or trojan isnt technically a virus
<sklav> but when was the last virus for linux rampant?
<aldarsior> There are viruses for linux, but you have to be dumber than 3 doorknobs in a bag of bricks to install them
<pussfeller> itw sorse
<deFrysk> there are no serious virus theats for linux
<eric_> what about spyware
<sklav> im not talking about an exploit in vsftpd either
<deFrysk> threats*
<deFrysk> eric_, no spyware
<sklav> that is why i said a firewall is a good idea
<pussfeller> there are worms that plenty of linux boxes have
<sklav> antivirus will not exactly catch an apache exploit
<aldarsior> pussfeller: administrators that are dumber than a doorknob in a bag of bricks.
<deFrysk> eric_, unles you install it yourself
<aldarsior> or fail to have a functional firewall
<pussfeller> aldarsior: anyone can get behind on the gazillion latest updates....
<aldarsior> and have ports open with buffer overflow vulnerabilities
<Danl> what package contains gksudo
<aldarsior> pussfeller: anyone who currently has a worm installed on their machine is a failure as a human being.
<sklav> difficult to get behind unless you manually install all packages individually
<eric_> ok, so I'm pretty safe using linux that's good to know.  Where do I find a firewall compatiable with linux
<aldarsior> the last one came out over 8 months ago.
<deFrysk> aldarsior, how true
<pussfeller> bold words aldarsior
<sklav> eric_, great news
<DeMoNSeEd> in synaptic
<sklav> its built in
<batman> can anyone here help me install kismet please
<intelikey> deFrysk there is spyware that affects linux.  spyware henerally works through java
<sklav> try firestarted if your a newbie
<intelikey> generally
<aldarsior> If you haven't fixed your system in that time, just commit seppuku with your disk plates or something.
<DeMoNSeEd> firestarter is very simple
<sklav> or shorewall if you want something advanced
<aldarsior> wheeeeee shorewall.
<DeMoNSeEd> firestarter is simpler than shorewall
<Jahboy> I currently run Fedora4, can I update without re-formatting and losing my apps and files?
<Danl> aldarsior, thats thing about people with worms isn't entirely true, i used to install them on isolated machines just to figure out how to remove them
<deFrysk> intelikey, examples ?
<aldarsior> but less awesome.
<sklav> loves shorewall
<eric_> i used synaptic and intalled shorewall, but I can't tell if it's working or not
<sklav> wont install a distro that does not support it
<DeMoNSeEd> shorewall reminds me of mandrivel
<pussfeller> i never could figure out shorewall
<aldarsior> Danl: that's a bizarre circumstance and you know it.
<Danl> :-) i know
<sklav> eric shorewall need to be configured threw the command line or a text editor
<DeMoNSeEd> firestarter is far easier
<sklav> get firestarter
<pussfeller> i like arnos scripts
<DeMoNSeEd> even guarddog is easier
<sklav> as mentionned
<sklav> its graphical
<DeMoNSeEd> yup eric, get firestarter
* CaptainMorgan is a firestarta
<DeMoNSeEd> get rid of shorewall
<deFrysk> ubuntu does not seriously need a firewall for desktop usage afaIk ?
<pussfeller> a twisted firestarter?
<mada> hello all
<CaptainMorgan> curved :)
<eric_> do I use a command line in a terminal to get firestarter
* sklav lights his socks on fire
<DeMoNSeEd> true most stuff is turned off by default isn't it
<Jahboy>  I currently run Fedora4, can I update without re-formatting and losing my apps and files?
<intelikey> deFrysk there is some known forms of spyware that will affect 'normal' linux systems.  basicly they just use java and cookies  almost all browsers no matter the platform will accept cookies and exec java
<DeMoNSeEd> apt-get install firestarter
<tonyyarusso> Hi mada.
<CaptainMorgan> yes!
<sklav> yes but that is bad practice
<DeMoNSeEd> or in synaptic
<aldarsior> sklav: can you do that trick where the fuzz burns off but the sock stays whole?
<DeMoNSeEd> true
<sklav> that is what im doin
<sklav> lol
<aldarsior> Hot.
<sklav> wonders what the woolen sweater would do ?
<Jahboy>  I currently run Fedora4, can I update without re-formatting and losing my apps and files?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Jahboy> sorry, by that I mean switch to Ubuntu
<sklav> to Ubuntu Jahboy ?
<mada> anyone know how to compile kernel modules from source with a makefile that doesn't seem to work worth a shit?
<pussfeller> Jahboy: not really
<aldarsior> Jahboy: not if you want a semblance of stability.
<Danl> neone have any clue which package gksudo is in?
<Jahboy> yeah
<deFrysk> Jahboy, you need a clean /
<aldarsior> mada: what's wrong with your makefile?
<Jahboy> didn't think Red Hat and Debian got along
<crimsun> Danl: gksu
<pussfeller> its not that
<Jahboy> ?
<royce> Hibernation on my laptop is really my last serious obstacle to overcome.  I've tried to search the wiki's and I'm not sure if I can mak it work, I thought I'd try here and see what I can find.  The unit is an HP5330us.  There are some similar models on the HP laptop page, but all have significant variations.
<aldarsior> mada: Or rather, why'd you break your makefile?
<pussfeller> no distro will allow you to install another distro on top of it
<pussfeller> not that I know of
<Jahboy> ah
<crimsun> mada: presume you have gcc-3.4, build-essential, and linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<mada> aldarsior: i type make && make install and the makefile spits out an error, and its not mine i just downloaded the module
<tonyyarusso> Danl: No, but you can search the package site.
<Danl> thanks crumsun
<aldarsior> hmmmmm
<Danl> not that i can spell :-D
<sklav> Danl gnome-sudo
<mada> crimsun: yes, it is just yelling at me about directory something or other
<aldarsior> mada: more likely a problem with you than with the file. Which module?
<sklav> according to apt-cache
<crimsun> mada: precise error onto pastebin?
<mada> aldarsior: the new broadcom wifi chipset
<Danl> ok i will install that one too
<aldarsior> ooooooh fun
<aldarsior> does it come with any instructions?
<intelikey> i have a little two floppy disk distro that doesn't care if you install another distro over it.... :)
<Jahboy> so basically I'd need to backup my files and do a full re-format?
<sklav> Danl, is a perfect example why a firewall is good pratice to have
<Danl> i get synaptic working... and the rest of the installs should be easier
<Jahboy> this may be a dumb question but I assume Ubuntu supports ext3
<sklav> hehe
<Danl> me? how so?
<crimsun> Jahboy: well yeah, it's the default fs type...
<intelikey> Jahboy yes
<sklav> well Danl like me and most everyone when they started
<Jahboy> yeah, I've only bveen in Linux 6 months
<Jahboy> NTFS for ages before
<sklav> they installed anythign and everything
<aldarsior> *sigh*
<Danl> i said an isolated machine... as in... no net connection :-)
<sklav> now imagine how many services might be started inadvertently
<Jahboy> whats the major diff. between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<mada> aldarsior: negative, the readme is just what it does for you
<sklav> i know but your an example or joe somebody
<crimsun> GNOME vs. KDE as a default install
<intelikey> ntfs for ages ?       how old is ntfs ?
<DeMoNSeEd> you'll find ubuntu is pretty complete Jahboy
<Danl> lol
<deFrysk> Jahboy, good choice to switch to ubuntu :) you are learning fast :))
<Danl> well thanks
<Danl> im glad i can be an example... i think
<Jahboy> KDE sucks
<Jahboy> looks pretty
<sklav> I find fedora is getting buggier
<Jahboy> not so functional
<sklav> :(
* Danl likes kde
<pussfeller> thats ussually what they say about gnome
<sklav>  i like KDE also
* intelikey likes kde
<deFrysk> fedora = bloatdora
<Jahboy> really?
<royce> Anybody wanna try and help troubleshoot a laptop hibernation issue?
<pussfeller> never heard kde called non functional
<mada> sklav: i figured that out when they release core 2 as stable and up2date crashed 4 of 5 times
<Jahboy> all my gnome stuff works
<sklav> but recently their icon sizes are borked
<Jahboy> les glitter though
<Jahboy> *less
<DeMoNSeEd> no, kde and bloat go together
<sklav> kde is to GUI as emacs is to editors
<deFrysk> kde3.5 is not too bad
<tonyyarusso> royce: Before my kernel upgrade when mine was working, I would have.  Now I'm doing the same thing.
<Jahboy> so why is Ubuntu better than Fedora?
<DeMoNSeEd> nah, don't like it
<sklav> well they do have kde light
<intelikey> deFrysk if you think fc is bload  try to fit ubuntu on a 125m disk
<sklav> Jahboy, no need to have 10 million repos is one point
<DeMoNSeEd> haven't tried kde lite, what's it like\
<Danl> je prefere kde et nano ...
<deFrysk> Jahboy, faster better more bleeding
<Toma-> Jahboy: there is no better. Ubuntu is simply more geared towards newbies/new users
<mada> bleh, lets not argue over desktop environments its as pointless as arguing gentoo vs. debian ... because in the end both sides of the arguement realize that their opinions haven't changed and now they are pissed over nothing
<royce> tonyyarusso: thanks anyhow, I'm stuck, it's a real pain, but we'll see
<DeMoNSeEd> kde est tros gros pour riens
<intelikey> !start a disktop war
<Danl> mada, this is true
<ubotu> intelikey: Do they come in packets of five?
<mada> Toma-: or those of us who are lazy
<Toma-> mada: yep ;D
<tonyyarusso> royce: Let me know if you solve it.
<deFrysk> intelikey, why would I try that ?
<Jahboy> does Ubuntu support rpm, and yes the yum repos suck
<mada> :)
<sklav> Ubuntu is deb
<intelikey> deFrysk why not ?
<DeMoNSeEd> rpm...........AH!!!
<deFrysk> Jahboy, ubuntu uses .debs
<Danl> ubuntu supports some rpms to my experience
<mada> Jahboy: yes and no, there is a tool called alien that will convert an .rpm to a .deb
<intelikey> !start a distro war
<ubotu> intelikey: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<deFrysk> Jahboy, in most cases rpms are not needed
<DeMoNSeEd> RPM=really poor management
<Toma-> !kickban complainers
<sklav> why use rpm when there is likely a deb out there in universe
<ubotu> Toma-: Are you smoking crack?
<intelikey> what happened to the bot ????
* Danl hides from distro war
<Toma-> perhaps
<Madpilot> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> cde is much better than kde!
<Jahboy> haha
<Madpilot> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<sklav> !botsnack
<tonyyarusso> !cde
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Do they come in packets of five?
<intelikey> Madpilot ?    hmmm
<Toma-> !chair
* ubotu throws a chair at toma-
<sklav> !botcrack
<ubotu> sklav: I don't know
<Danl> yes! synaptic runs, and instantly exists
<tonyyarusso> Now I'm confused...
<sklav> hehe try it ubotu
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<deFrysk> tonyyarusso, thats a good thing
<Danl> *exits
<Jahboy> what does Ubuntu use for update (as in the thing that's better than fedora's yum)
<Toma-> !arrack
<DeMoNSeEd> synaptic
* ubotu gives toma- a tall glass of Sri Lankan coconut arrack
<sklav> synaptic
<Ricker> I have a question regarding Linux/Ubuntu performance.  I have always heard that Linux outperformed windoze and that it would run WONDERFULLY FAST on legacy hardware and I'm a newbie with linux.  I've recently installed Breezy 5.10 on a Pentium III 600 mhz pc with 512 MB ram, 80 gig IDE hard disk.  I want to set it up to be a fast web server running apache/php/mysql.  So far after having installed everything I'm not that blown away wi
<Ricker> th the speed and wondering if the fact that I'm running the Gnome desktop is the biggest reason, or if there are several factors, OR, if the pc I have is just too old/slow.  Please give me your input
<nurfe> apt-get :)
<Madpilot> Jahboy: it uses Synaptic
<Jahboy> and doesn't use repos?
<DeMoNSeEd> and or apt
<DeMoNSeEd> yes
<eric_> ok, I just used synaptic and installed firestarter, but afterward nothing happened
<Madpilot> Jahboy: yes, it uses repos
<DeMoNSeEd> you'll see an update icon on top right beside volume control
<Jahboy> is Ubuntu more stable?
<pussfeller> Ricker: linux will outperform windows for server apps, but not gui wise, generall
<sklav> but the repos are huge and consistant
<DeMoNSeEd> when updates are available
<deFrysk> Ricker, linux will run on older boxes but it wil not run like realy fast
<pussfeller> you dont have to run x for a server
<Jahboy> Windoes GUI does kick Linux a$$
<Jahboy> *Windows
<Jahboy> but not Apples
<Toma-> you can get kde to run as fast as windows and with apple like gui
<eric_> is another window supposed to open for me to configure the firewall
<sklav> Jahboy, you opinion seems forced
<sklav> hehe
<Madpilot> Jahboy: nah, I like Gnome way, way more than XP
<Ricker> Pussfeller: So if I don't use gnome, will apache/php/mysql run very fast on this pc in your opinion?
<DeMoNSeEd> yup, that blue screen of death is sure pretty
<Danl> any ideas why synaptic closes as soon as it opens?
<Ricker> deFrysk: so if I don't use gnome, will apache/php/mysql run very fast on this pc in your opinion?
<intelikey> Ricker never say to old and slow.....   this is a p1 133mmx with 64m ram and a 600m ide hdd    :)
<sklav> likes blue but im greek
<pussfeller> Ricker: definietely
<DeMoNSeEd> missing depenancy
<Jahboy> no, I am just trying to decide if I should go to Ubuntu or not
<djtansey> are there any options for installing ubuntu without a CD or floppy? I have a PCMCIA harddrive (1GB) and windows. could i install it from windows?
<pussfeller> Ricker: faster, anyway
<Jahboy> is it worth the reformatting
<Ricker> pussfeller:  is gnome a mem hog?
<Jahboy> and learning a new distro
<pussfeller> Ricker: all guis are
<deFrysk> Ricker, dunno about those apps but afaIk it should work fine
<Madpilot> Ricker: if you're running a server, you shouldn't have a GUI installed anyway
<DeMoNSeEd> ubuntu is a fine distro
<sklav> Ricker, your isp is probably still using a 486 machine somewhere
<sklav> hehe
<DeMoNSeEd> good support
<aldarsior> Jahboy: there's not really much learning in ubuntu
<Ricker> Ok, so I need to learn to dump the gui then obviously
<tonyyarusso> djtansey, I think you can download an ISO, and run the install from it, but I have no idea how that works.
<DeMoNSeEd> good heritage that's it built upon too
<sklav> Ricker, get a small window manager
<Ricker> Sklav:  such as?
<intelikey> Ricker watch for cups too. if you don't need cups don't run it. it is a ram pig.
<sklav> like blackbox
<aldarsior> Jahboy: I abuse my systems and make them do things they were never ment to do and today was the first time I had to edit a configuration file (I've been using this Fad Distro Of The Month for like, a year now)
<pussfeller> ricker, just /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sklav> or icew,
<Danl> if you want a distro that will make you learn... install gentoo from source :-/ ... me's not doing that again
<Ricker> intelikey: what the hell is cups?
<aldarsior> sklav: ION!
<aldarsior> omh
<aldarsior> er, omg, even.
<aldarsior> with lots of !s after it
<Jahboy> the other thing is, Ubuntu being Debian, does not use BASH, right?  I would have to learn new commands?
<djtansey> tonyyarusso: i will look that up. thanks.
<intelikey> cups = common unix printing system
<aldarsior> Jahboy: um.
<tonyyarusso> I've seen a couple of questions like that recently.  Does anyone know about installing from a downloaded ISO without burning a CD?
<aldarsior> what?
<pussfeller> it uses german bash
<Jahboy> haha
<sklav> Jahboy, debian uses bash
<DeMoNSeEd> ah rememberr the first days of Warty
<aldarsior> Jahboy: FreeBSD uses KSH...
<DeMoNSeEd> *remember
<Ricker> intelikey: how do I stop cups?  I didn't even know it was running, but won't be using my linux box as any type of print server
<aldarsior> DeMoNSeEd: remember the old days of slackware 97?
<aldarsior> remember Gentoo v. 1.0 RC 4 ?
<DeMoNSeEd> no, admittedly i can't go that far back
<Ricker> pussfeller:  does that stop command essentially shut down gnome and leave me at the command prompt?
<pussfeller> Ricker: yes
<aldarsior> :-D
<sklav> how does 1 stop a service in ubuntu on commanline from never starting other than removing the symlink?
<Ricker> cool
<Jahboy> would I have to learn new commands though, or will they be mostly the same (ls, rm, cd, make, etc)
<Ricker> pussfeller:  how do I get it gnome to stop loading each time it boots though?
<intelikey> ricker it may or may not be running but you can remove it via apt/aptitude/synaptic
<aldarsior> Jahboy: those would be the same even if you were switching away from bash
<DeMoNSeEd> i'm only into it for bout 4 1/2 years now
<Jahboy> right on
<Ricker> intelikey: ok, thanks, I'll check for it
<pussfeller> Ricker: theres a services menu somewhere
<sklav> i need sleep
<sklav> later all
<Jahboy> but obviously rpm would cease to exist right?
<Madpilot> Ricker: there's an actual server install of Ubuntu available
<DeMoNSeEd> you exceed me by a long shot aldarsior
<aldarsior> Jahboy: I mean, some of the arguments for them are different, especially ls with it's crazy long arguments list, and especially on Darwin, but seriously.
<Jahboy> and bins are executed the same way?
<tonyyarusso> djtansey, Throw me the link if you find something, will ya?
<aldarsior> Jahboy: {path}binary
<aldarsior> unless it's in your path
<aldarsior> er
<Jahboy> that's cool
<sklav> !later ubotu
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, sklav
<aldarsior> in your $PATH that is
<Ricker> madpilot: I know, but I was initially afraid of it.  I suppose I need to remove one of my other distros (redhad, suse or mandriva) and reinstall ubuntu as a server only install and start learning from there.
<Jahboy> I might check it out then,
<sklav> later all
<Jahboy> thanks for the info
<chapium> anyone here familiar with quod libet?  Can it play streaming internet radio?
<Jahboy> thanks to Gmail for providing a way to back up files online :D
<DeMoNSeEd> nope quos libet?
<crimsun> chapium: yes.
<DeMoNSeEd> quod libet
<Danl> Jahbot, yes!
<Danl> *jahboy
<Jahboy> (btw, is there a way to install from .iso without having to burn a cd?)
<Danl> lol
<Danl> damn i need to learn to type
<jdmpike> how do I install new fonts?
<intelikey> Jahboy what makes a file executable or not in linux is not the type nor name.extention but the permissions   :)
<jdmpike> where does the truetype go?
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Madpilot> jdmpike: see above ^^^
<tonyyarusso> Jahboy, That's what djtansey and I are trying to figure out.
<jdmpike> thanks!
<pussfeller> hd(1,1) is /dev/hdb2 right
<Jahboy> so chmod a+x will still allow that, right?
<Ricker> It seems like when I look up howtos for NewB's on how to learn command line linux, it's like drinking from a fire hose.  In other word, I don't know which is the best for a NewB to learn CLI linux.  Do any of you have your favorites for this?
<crimsun> Ricker: you're already looking at it: #ubuntu
<Danl> lol crimsun...
<frans-th> join #ubuntu-motu
<Danl> if i can just get synaptic working!
<Ricker> crimsun: but ubuntu seems to focus on more GUI than CLI
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> it has been said that cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<crimsun> Ricker: no, we field all sorts of support questions here
<intelikey> Ricker  i learned most of what i know by the 'trial and reformat' method  lol
<Danl> ditto intelikey
<chapium> crimsum - in regard to quod libet, where do the radio stations go?
<Mindlight> whooohooo... I made it into the supportchannel... one quick question... I have a bluetooth mouse...and I use "sudo hidd --search" to connect it. I would like to put a similar line in a startup file that connects the mouse before I log in... anyone got a really good clue which one to use? :)
<Ricker> Intelikey: I'm starting to realize that this is how it works,  I've installed ubuntu 3 times and several other distros already.  I've finally decided I like ubuntu the best because of it's friendliness, but I can see I'll probably be reformatting some partitions and doing it over many times in the future
<djtansey> tonyyarusso: will do. http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html - and http://www.phatlinux.com/ has a window installer. wondering if that allows CD-less installs. then i just just mess with grub to boot from my flash pcmcia drive. i already have grub installed on this machine.. not as familiar with it as i used to be with lilo
<Ricker> :)
<aldarsior> ubotu: but CLI is Command Line Interface
<ubotu> aldarsior: what are you talking about?
<crimsun> chapium: in what sense? It all goes into your library. To add, Music> Add Location
<aldarsior> !ubotu help
<crimsun> Add a Location, rather
<crimsun> I'm very biased toward Quod Libet.
<chapium> crimsun, just checking to make sure there wasnt another view or something.   The library's not the best place for a radio thing since it never ends
<panana2> first time using ubuntu
<aldarsior> !ubuto forget CLI
<ubotu> aldarsior: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aldarsior> hmm
<intelikey> Q; what do linux users do ?        A; install software.    :)
<tonyyarusso> Jahboy, Might want to take a look at djtansey's links above too.
<DeMoNSeEd> it's a good app quod libet?
<aldarsior> how do I make it learn that CLI means "command line interface" ?
<aldarsior> intelikey: bah.
<Danl> ok i removed and the installed again synaptic... but it still opens the instantly closes again... any ideas on how to trace the problem?
<crimsun> chapium: where would you put it?
<Ricker> crimsun: I understand what you mean now.  I thought when you said #ubuntu, that you were referring to the distro, not the IRC channel.  I get it now.  this truly IS an amazingly quick way to get answers
<crimsun> Ricker: right.
<Madpilot> aldarsior: I just changed the cli entry
<aldarsior> gratzi
<Madpilot> !tell aldarsior about cli
<aldarsior> :-)
<chapium> crimsun, well, in other media players there would be a section for it.  Other wise it would get stuck on that station as it cycles through songs.  Playlists could control this i suppose
<kinection> hello, i have a simple question. What is dynamic vs. static? I'm looking at blender downloads and they have a dynamic and a static. What's the difference?
<crimsun> chapium: "another section" being Another Library. In the end, it's just a Library.
<aldarsior> kinection: the way the libraries are linked.
<Danl> from experience, linux super users (my self not included) tend to be helpful and great at answering questions
<kinection> aldarsior: so? is there a better? what are the benefits?
<Madpilot> kinection: Blender is in the Ubuntu repos
<Jahboy> was there any conclusion to installing iso without burning a cd?
<chapium> crimsun, i guess my point is internet radio should be separate from music files that generally end at some point
<aldarsior> kinection: static linked libraries means that the libraries the developer used are compiled into the source. This generally means that the binary is bigger, but is more likely to work as you won't have issues where the executible is looking for a library that isn't there.
<chapium> crimsun, a lot of streaming audio does not ever end
<kinection> aldarsior: ok, thanks.
<crimsun> chapium: that's a simple library perspective
<aldarsior> I didn't get to explain what dlls are!
<panana2> is java working good in ubuntu ?
<aldarsior> :-(
<Danl> jahboy, i've read somewhere on how to do it before... but it may have been another distro... let me go look again
<aldarsior> meanie.
<tonyyarusso> panana2, Is for me.
<Jahboy> I've heard of putting the iso on a separate partition
<intelikey> static packages are much bulkier than dynamics but seldom give a dependancy problem  'iirc'
<Karmicthreat> anyone know how long a 200G resize2fs should take?  Minutes?  Hours?
<crimsun> chapium: remember that quod libet's objective isn't enforcing any organisation. /You/ do that. Use its regexes.
<Ricker> Crimsun: Do you use a GUI or CLI only?
<aldarsior> Jahboy: you can mount an ISO onto your filesystem as though it were a CD device.
<Ricker> intelikey: Do you use a GUI or CLI only?
<intelikey> yes
<aldarsior> Jahboy: mount -t iso9660 <file> <mountpoint>
<crimsun> Ricker: I use a bevy of rxvt-unicode windows in GNOME.
<panana2> what java that tonyy use ?
<Jahboy> but then you can't format the location where your ISO is, right?
<Jahboy> I have a large SWAP drive, around 2 gig
<Jahboy> would it be possible to load the ISO there?
<chapium> crimsun, argh philosophies
<aldarsior> hey Mr. Anthony Russo #233452
<Ricker> crimsun: what in the crap is that?
<tonyyarusso> Jahboy, http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html looks promising.
<aldarsior> he wants to know what JRE you use
<chapium> crimsun, anyways, i do not see this open location option next to add music
<crimsun> Ricker: lots of terminal emulator windows in a GUI.
<intelikey> well actually no    i missed the 'ONLY' on the end of that Ricker
<Danl> thanks for reminding me to install j2sdk
<crimsun> chapium: I'm using quod libet 0.16-1 in Dapper/universe.
* aldarsior pokes tonyyarusso 
<Ricker> intelikey: so what do you do?  do you boot up to a CLI, then load gnome when you need it or, what?
<aldarsior> ew gnome
<tonyyarusso> panana2, j2re1.4 out of the universe repo previously, now j2re1.5 from PLF.
<chapium> crimsun, ah
<intelikey> Ricker two years ago i made the statement 'i'm a gui kinda guy'  and not i start a gui to check my email....
<aldarsior> Heh
<panana2> how i can get that :)
<Ricker> aldarsior:  what do you use in place of gnome?  kde? or do you just not use a gui?
<intelikey> s/not/now/ ^
<aldarsior> Ricker: EWWWWWWW KDE
<aldarsior> come on now
<aldarsior> there's no call for that kind of language
<Ricker> aldarsior:  :) ok, so what then?
<Danl> there are more guis then just kde and gnome
<crimsun> no desktop wars
<intelikey> KDE ?
<pussfeller> you can use fluxbox if you absolutely need a DE
<intelikey> when i start a gui it is generally kde
<aldarsior> if you're going to use X, which isn't necessary , use something that doesn't eat your whole system to display the borders of windows.
<Ricker> I'm not trying to start a war.  just curious what people like
<aldarsior> I use ion
<aldarsior> other people use pwm, and blackbox
<aldarsior> and other things
<DeMoNSeEd> iceWM is ok too
<aldarsior> and ice
<intelikey> twm
<aldarsior> intelikey: that's a joke, take it back.
<DeMoNSeEd> E17 will be nice
<crimsun> Ricker: not addressing you
<Ricker> wow, I had now idea there were so damn many choices
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i like twm
<Ricker> crimsun: I gotcha
<pussfeller> but for a server, you dont really want a gui
<aldarsior> TWM is not a choice except in a manner that only makes sense in a koan
<Danl> isn't there one named xen?
<DeMoNSeEd> E17 has some cool effects, low drain too
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Danl> or maybe it was xemian or something like that
<intelikey> i didn't until i learned to alt click to switch windows....
<Ricker> well It's clear that I need to concentrate on learning the CLI.... wonder how long that will take me....seems like a daunting task
<Jahboy> anyone used the Ubuntu live cd?
<intelikey> yeah i have Jahboy
<Danl> i did before i install ... why?
<Jahboy> seems like an idea to check out
<aldarsior> Ricker: don't bother, unless you want to be a sysadmin.
<tonyyarusso> Jahboy, I did yesterday.
<intelikey> Ricker tab completion and man pages    best teachers i know.
<Danl> wow, it's like im trying to run it on a 200mhz machine it's lagging so much
<Jahboy> does it giv a good impression for Ubuntu
<Ricker> I started with pc's when dos 3.0 was out.  Thought I was a power user.  Linux CLI seems to be scary in comparison and makes dos look like ....I don't know what
<Madpilot> Jahboy: it's basically the same as the installed version of Ubuntu
<intelikey> Ricker yep
<Ricker> aldarsior:  why do you say, don't bother?  if I only want to run a server, don't I need to master the CLI
<aldarsior> Ricker: why are you running a server?
<Ricker> intelikey: what is tab completion and man pages?
<Danl> dos is much easier in comparsion to linux cli... but linux cli is far superior
<aldarsior> type a letter into your terminal and hit [tab] 
<Madpilot> Ricker: have a read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Ricker> aldarsior:  because I want to be a linux expert in hopes that it might help in getting me employed again.  I'm an ex-netware admin.
<Danl> is kpackage any good?
<intelikey> ricker in a terminal type ' apt[tab] [tab]  '  where [tab]  is the real tab key.
<aldarsior> Danl: hey - you know, I heard, that driving a ford fiesta's automatic is easier than driving an audi manual.
<aldarsior> Ricker: Very well.
<Danl> manuals are more fun tho
<leather_n_luv> how do you map an smb share?
<aldarsior> Danl: and audis are just better cars than fords.
<Ricker> aldarsior:  do linux guess get paid more than minimum wage I hope?
<Danl> what was your statement in reference to?
<Ricker> aldarior: *admins, not "guess"
<aldarsior> Danl: that ridiculous thing you said about DOS vs. Bash
<intelikey> oh now it's an automobile war  :)
<Danl> i think bash is much better... but thats my opinion
<aldarsior> Ricker: I don't know, I don't know what the employment market is like at all.
<Madpilot> intelikey: bah, everyone knowss that bicycles are superior :P
<aldarsior> Danl: only because you're not insane.
<pussfeller> the market for linux is only going to get better and better
<pussfeller> in the long run
<aldarsior> hopeless romantics.
<Danl> well.... that might not be entirely true... my sanity is still debatable
<crimsun> well it's nice to have a goal.
<pussfeller> unless MS can lock things down with hollywood and or using IP& the govt
<crimsun> in any case, this discussion really belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> Ricker :)    yeah       hey also if you are sirious about cli you are also gonna like the scroll back ability in the console    hold down a shift and hit page-up  :)
<intelikey> note that is "console"  not terminal.
<pussfeller> theres pleanty of bash tuts out there
<Jahboy> does Ubuntu use Bash?
<Ricker> intelikey: good tips.    What did you mean by the "man pages" ?
<Jahboy> btw, I'm downloadin the live cd now
<Jahboy> I decided to go ahead and burn
<Kamping_Kaiser> Jahboy: yes
<Jahboy> it's nice it's only 1 cd
<Jahboy> Fedora had 4!
<intelikey> Ricker in the terminal type 'man man '   :)
<Danl> always good to have the cd laying around
<Ricker> intelikey:  ok, cool.  Thanks all, this should get me started.
<Danl> just never type 'man woman' :-)
<Madpilot> Ricker: typing "q" gets you out of man pages, btw - also try "man intro"
<Ricker> madpilot.  cool, ty
<intelikey> man woman   "E: there is no know command line interface for woman"
<pussfeller> aint that the truth
<Madpilot> Ricker: also, do read that wiki URL for some more info
<Danl> i was refering to a t-shirt i bought... says something about segmentation fault... after you man woman :-)
<Ricker> madpilot.  will do.  I've cut & pasted all of these suggestions as always.  good stuff.
<pussfeller> it would be nice to be able to type, wiki "Elvis Presley" and get a text formated entry....
<pussfeller> hmmm
<GTroy_> anyone know if I can put my ibook with the live cd to sleep?
<encompass> I am a little confused, isn't there a 686 kenrel for ubuntu?
<Ricker> intelikey: why do you like twm?  and, is it difficult to get setup & configed?
<Kaiser_Away> yes, but not on the cd
<encompass> on the web
<Danl> 2 gigs is too small of a partition for a full ubuntu install isn't it?
<intelikey> output info to | tr '[a-z] ' '[A-Z] '
<deFrysk> encompass, linux-686
<encompass> full install... yeah
<intelikey> Ricker i'm a bit of a minimalest
<GTroy_> Kaiser_Away: ?
<Madpilot> Danl: the full install is about 1.8Gb or so
<Ricker> Intelikey:  hey I'm all for that
<Kaiser_Away> GTroy_ it was an answer to encompass
<encompass> oops
<encompass> looked right over it
<GTroy_> ohh, sorry
<Ricker> intelikey: I take it twm must be very small?
<Danl> ok... i need to go change the image size then... maybe make it about 8 gigs
<intelikey> if you install xsercer-xorg and then add a window manager twm is 'i recon' as small as they come.
<intelikey> xserver-xorg even
<Ricker> intelikey:  ok.  do you have any links that I can read specifically about this.  I can google for it. but if you had anything handy at your fingertips...
<intelikey> no i keep most of my docs in human ram disk
* xester good morning
<intelikey> so it is xester
<xester> yap 07:45am :p
<Danl> should ubuntu-base package be installed?
<intelikey> gmt+1 eeh
<Danl> n/m
<intelikey> Danl iv'e ran it both ways....
<linlin> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables .... any ideas?
<crimsun> linlin: install build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> well, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Lukian> Danl: lol  :)
<Danl> i was bad... i asked before i read ... :-/
<linlin> it is installed
<linlin> build-essential is already the newest version.
<linlin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Noom> hi
<crimsun> linlin: apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<djtansey> tonyyarusso: http://sourceforge.net/projects/instlux and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<Noom> there are an italian boy?? :D
<intelikey> linlin no write permission on the dir ?
<moquist> Is Dapper considered more stable at this point in the cycle than Breezy was?
<Lukian> Noom: plenty of italian boy! filled with HIV!
<crimsun> moquist: yes/no
* moquist decides not to upgrade
<moquist> now
<linlin> still says it crimsun
<yeou_by> hello
<moquist> crimsun: thx
<linlin> intelikey im running the command in sudo, sould be fine
<chapium> crimsun, thanks for the tip on quod .16.. that thing's a piece of cake to install
<crimsun> linlin: post your config.log
<Ricker> anyone here have wordpress installed on a linux server of their own ?
<Lukian> i'm gonna reboot for the kernel update
<Danl> i know have a fully working ubuntu install... updated from debian sid, running as a service in xp :-)... could it get any stranger?
<Ricker> Are there any printed Linux manuals that are better than the free stuff that you can get online in YOUR opinion. anyone?
<crimsun> Ricker: ora.com
<Madpilot> Ricker: some of the O'Reilly books are good
<Ricker> crimsun: why so?
<moquist> Ricker: O'Reilly books are usually very good
<Ricker> madpilot:  I've liked a lot of O'reilly stuff.  I have got to the point, at least in the habit from windoze, that the manuals you buy seem to get out of date so fast.
<intelikey> i hadn't really noticed that root just flatly ignores permission.... i guess i'd never thought about it.
<Ricker> that's why I ask the question regarding if it's just best to stay with the free docs out there
<Madpilot> Ricker: the command line/server stuff doesn't get outdated quite as fast, from what I've seen
<crimsun> intelikey: wouldn't make much sense in being "super" otherwise...
<Ricker> madpilot: I see.
<moquist> Ricker: I agree with Madpilot, and even if they do go out of date, they've often been so much more useful to me than online material that it would have been worth it anyway.
<Ricker> moquist: really?  that's interesting.  ok, so what in particular would recommend to learn linux for a newb?
<moquist> Ricker: It also depends on the topic.  For, say, PHP docs, php.net is where I go.  I assume ORA has several PHP books, but I'd never buy one.
<moquist> Ricker: what do you do, and what do you want to do?  desktop user?  programmer?  system administrator?
<Ricker> I have fairly good php/mysql manual that I bought that' not too bad.
<intelikey> well crimsun when root owns something like say /root/*  i just thought it need at least 700 on the dir.    but i just did a 'chmod 000 /root -R '  to test and root dont care.... it ignores all premissions.
<Ricker> I'm a programmer &, somewhat of a sys admin...
<moquist> Ricker: Learning the Bash Shell
<Ricker> also picking up C#.net...
<moquist> Ricker: that's definitely what I recommend first and most highly
<Ricker> moquist:  that's a book by o'reilly?
<moquist> Ricker: And after that, I'd have to say the ORA DNS book has changed my life the most.  :)
<Ricker> moquist:  I just found it.
<moquist> Ricker: yep.
<moquist> Ricker: unless you're already quite comfortable on the command line, and comfortable learning on your own -- and even if you're both -- that book will solidly ground you.
<Ricker> moquist:  DNS has always frustrated me.  at least in the WINDOZE world.  I definately need to read something that will help dispel the cloudiness of that
<moquist> Ricker: there are some other good shell intro books, but that one's an excellent starting point.
<moquist> Ricker: then the ORA DNS book is where you want to go.
<moquist> IMO
<Ricker> moquist:  ok. I've found it and will check it out
<moquist> cool
<moquist> best of luck to you
<moquist> Ricker: make sure you read the intro in the DNS book; the history will help you wrap your mind around the whole thing
<claes> Ricker, Listen to moquist. The ORA book about Bind and DNS is worth it weight in gold.
<moquist> Ricker: that's "Bind and DNS", in case they have other DNS books as well
<Ricker> moquist: is "bind and dns" the name of the book i want?
<moquist> Ricker: yep
<moquist> Ricker: well, I was close.  very close.  ;) http://tinyurl.com/baj8d (amazon.com)
<Ricker> moquist: ok excellent.  I'll start reading that as soon as I've finished reading "Learn Windows 95 in 21 days"
<Ricker> just kidding
<moquist> ha!
<moquist> heh; I just got why there's a cricket on the cover.
<Danl> what would cause kde windows to roll up when ever focus is lost?
<Yomic> 21 seconds mabey
* Danl can't find option to disable it
<Yomic> maybe*
<intelikey> 21 days.  bah.   it took me 22 days.
<Yomic> :D
<Danl> took me more time to learn 3.1 ;-)
<intelikey> 3.1 was nice for the time.
<Ricker> moquist: boy those books are a hell of a lot cheaper from amazon that from o'reilly direct.
<intelikey> it was like going from dos to bash
<Ricker> danl: that's because it crashed so often
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone knows a good program can I use on linux to edit and make websites? like dreamweaver?
<Ricker> moquist:  so why is it that there is a cricket on the cover? as opposed to the many other insects/animals o'reilly used?   I thought they were arbitrary and had no meaning.
<Inf3ctedFx> I rememnber was one, but I forgot the name
<intelikey> Ricker actually.  i've had more crashes from linux that i ever did form windows 95.
<Lukian> Inf3ctedFx: nvu?
<Inf3ctedFx> thats the one.. yes thx Lukian
<Danl> lmao... i've been running this install with only 64mb of ram all night... no wonder it's been lagging
<moquist> Ricker: look at the authors' names
<Ricker> intelikey:  really?  well that's surprising.  I thought linux was "rock stable" yada yada
<Ricker> moquist:  ahh  cool
<intelikey> Ricker it can be but win95 could be pretty stable too depending on the use.
<Inf3ctedFx> and to burn CD's something like CD CAvebrun ore something like it
<moquist> intelikey: stable until the uptime counter rolled over and everything hung.  87 days, wasn't it?  ;)
<Danl> 95 was pretty stable... 98 a lil less... 98se a lil more... (wants to forget ME)... xp is pretty good too
<jdmpike> my iPod is mounting as the wrong user, how can I change that
<intelikey> i don't know i'm a turn it off when you aint using it fellow
<jdmpike> I want the Ipod to automount and the users group to own him
<Lukian> moquist: 49.7 or such
<jdmpike> can anyone help me with that?
<j-linux> I just bought a ThinkPad T43 -- I made the restore disks, defragmented the drive 3 times, and now I want to resize the Windows partition to put Breezy on it.  I tried a Knoppix disk with QTPARTED but it didn't work.  It won't let me shrink by more than 1GB smaller.  Are there other tools I could use to shrink the NTFS partition for my Ubuntu install?
<j-linux> I'm not sure why it isn't working
<jdmpike> someone please help me automount my ipod to group users
<crimsun> j-linux: just resize in the installer
<Danl> well im off... thanks for all the wonderful help
<Danl> au revior
<Lukian> j-linux: defragged with?
<crimsun> j-linux: there's no real need to resize ahead of time
<j-linux> crimsun: Breezy has a resize tool?
<j-linux> I don't remember it for 5.04...  I haven't installed Breezy yet though
<intelikey> weeners and nachos to you
<Jahboy> ok, so...  back to that cd bruning thing, can't find an unmolested cd in the house, any ideas for being able to bypass the cd installation?
<Jahboy> *burning
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone knows a program tu burn CD on linux, I remember it was one call something like Caveman Cd burner or something like that
<Ricker> is the "bash shell" installed automatically as a part of ubuntu?  sorry if that's a stupid question.
<burning_bronx> Taste of blood in his mouth feel of death on his hands
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, for audio serpentine
<burning_bronx> Ricker, it is
<deFrysk> for iso rightclick in nautilus
<Inf3ctedFx> well deFrysk  for any type or data...
<burning_bronx> it's part of the base server install
<deFrysk> for the rest graveman
<Ricker> burning_bronx.  it is installed or it is a dumb question?  or both?
<Ricker> :)
<cathelest> iv just installed ubuntu, very nice, need help with audo codec's/decoders
<Inf3ctedFx> graveman
<Inf3ctedFx> oks
<crimsun> j-linux: it's built into the installer
<burning_bronx> Ricker, read above - I said it's a part of the base install
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, if desperate get k3b k3b-mp3
<Ricker> brurning_bronx: ok got it
<Inf3ctedFx> ok deFrysk  thx
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, gnomebaker, graveman, neroLINUX, k3b if you don't mind Qt
<j-linux> crimsun:  great... I just booted the install disk...
<j-linux> thanks
<jdmpike> I recommend k3b
<Ricker> burning_bronx:  when I open a terminal window from inside gnome, am I essentially running an instance of bash, or something else?
<crimsun> j-linux: when you choose to install Breezy on your HD, use the guided partitioning option, select the NTFS partition, choose a smaller size, and install Ubuntu there. The NTFS partition is resized transparently.
* intelikey likes xcdroast
<deFrysk> !tell cathelest bot restricted formats
<bnD> hi, i just did a fresh install and dont want to rebuild my fluxbox menu, can someone tell me what to type to have menu automatically generate one?
<cathelest> eh
<deFrysk> !tell cathelest bot restrictedformats
<burning_bronx> Ricker, I think it's more of a terminal emulator but it does the same job
<burning_bronx> why?
<deFrysk> !tell cathelest about restrictedformats
<intelikey> bot ?
<intelikey> about ?
<Ricker> trying to get an understanding of bash, terminal windows, etc.
<deFrysk> intelikey, I am not really awake
<cathelest> !tell
<j-linux> crimsun: thanks... it is loading now.
<ReverendNathan> Hello, I have a question on mounting partitions.
<cathelest> ah
* deFrysk is half dead actually
<intelikey> which half ?
<burning_bronx> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<burning_bronx> !terminal
<Ricker> does anyone know if I can get ubuntu to run on my TI 99/4A with 16k of RAM and a cassette recorder as my permanent storage?
<deFrysk> intelikey, the good half ;p
<ReverendNathan> I used this script: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28partition%29
<intelikey> :)
* chapium cackles maniacally
<Ricker> :)
<ReverendNathan> But I don't like the ugly name it gave my partition
<ReverendNathan> Can I undo the script somehow, and do mounting manually?
<burning_bronx> ReverendNathan, why using scripts?
<burning_bronx> you can just add a row in fstab
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone remember the path to GROUP to edit group?
<ReverendNathan> I was a newbie, I realize how to do stuff now
<intelikey> 16k of ram   is a no go.
<burning_bronx> and it will give it whatever name you need
<ReverendNathan> I'm actually learning faster; faster than DOS/Windows
<Ricker> intelikey:  was only kidding
<bnD> anyone here use fluxbox?
<ReverendNathan> If I were to remove it from the /etc/fstab list, restart, would it be gone?
<burning_bronx> ReverendNathan, yeh
<ReverendNathan> Alright, I'm off! I'll tell you if it worked.
<intelikey> Ricker i've got linux on a 486 lappy with 16m of ram  and only a floppy drive  212m hdd  no nic.
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone remember the path to edit group?
<burning_bronx> intelikey, what kind of install did you use O_O
<Ricker> intelikey:  wow.  that really is impressive.  amazing in fact.
<intelikey> it's an old nec versa ultra-lite
<jdmpike> no one can help me with automount?!?!?!
<Toma-> intelikey: slackware?
<Inf3ctedFx> is /boot/group?
<burning_bronx> what kind of groups are you trying to edit?
<Toma-> intelikey: or lfs? :D
<intelikey> burning_bronx installed on a desktop then made a tar.gz out of the whole thing and copied it over one 1.44 diak at a time.
<Inf3ctedFx> BurgerMann:  like lilo... but is group
<intelikey> Toma- mdk 9.0
<Ricker> intelikey:  why would a guy want linux on a box with no nic though?
<Inf3ctedFx> grub
<Toma-> oh wow
<Inf3ctedFx> sorry
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, grub
<burning_bronx> hah
<Toma-> how very tedious
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, just do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ricker> intelikey: what can a guy do with no nic?
<intelikey> Ricker why not ?
<ReverendNathan> Hey alright it worked!
<burning_bronx> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Ricker> intelikey:  oh ok.  because it's there.  I get it.
<Inf3ctedFx> cuz everytime I reboot my box it shows me like 7 ubuntu lol
<linlin> how do i mount /deb/hdb1 read/write?
<ReverendNathan> @linin Is is a FAT32 drive?
<intelikey> Ricker you are catching on.....      and what do linux users do ?
<linlin> no i just made it with cfdisk
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, just do "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and the comment out the things you don't want to see in the grub menu
<intelikey> they install software....
<Ricker> intelikey:  hack, because it's just fun?
<bnD> can someone help me generate a fluxbox menu? the menu package didnt do squat..
<claes> linlin, mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdb1
<Toma-> Inf3ctedFx: or, remove the kernels you dont use with synaptic. but be absolutely certain that you keep at least 2
<Inf3ctedFx> thats is waht I'm going to do
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u my menu.lst
<Toma-> removing the kernels with apt or synaptic will remove the grub lines itself
<chapium> can one print /dev/dsp to a file and then convert it to ogg or mp3 or whatnot?
<claes> linlin, If it's already mounted else you have to edit /etc/fstab and then mount <mountpoint>
<burning_bronx> true
<intelikey> actually i wrote some 'bash scripts' that i use all the time and it seemed a wiser choice to use linux for that than try to make linux out of M$ dos
<linlin> actually, how do i format /dev/hdb1 to ext3 ?
<burning_bronx> O_O
<Ricker> ok, thanks everyone.  I always love this channel.  learning a ton.    I'm  going to hit the sack.  later all
<Inf3ctedFx> look burning_bronx  -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6062
<claes> linlin, mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<Toma-> linlin: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<linlin> thamks
<linlin> wow doesnt ask if im sure or anything :p
<claes> linlin, Of course not. You wrote the command then you want to do it. :-)
<linlin> heh suppose so :)
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, if you have no problems with your latest kernel then comment out lines 10 to 53 OR remove these kernels from synaptic/apt-get
<jdmpike> linlin, can you help me with a newb mount/perms problem?
<intelikey> and 'no error' is 'no error' in linux.
<linlin> i guess i can try
<Toma-> anyone heard of a way to install a 2.4 kernel in breezy?
<burning_bronx> commenting out works by putting a # in the beginning of a line
<Inf3ctedFx> burning_bronx:  I dont have a  problem with the lates one.. but how can I remove those kernels?
<claes> intelikey, Silence means no error too. :-)
<intelikey> claes that's what i said.
<linlin> mbluntman@68-66-50-66:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdb1 /storage
<linlin> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<claes> linlin, mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /storage
<linlin> ah got it
<claes> linlin, And edit /etc/fstab so you don't need to do that every reboot. Well it's Linux you never reboot. But if......
<freewoody> Hi all
<Jahboy> with the live cd, do I treat it as a boot disk or execute it within Fedora?
<intelikey> linlin that probably means that /storage does not exist of you have the wrong device.
<Toma-> claes: except for when something locks up hard :D
<freewoody> Can sombody help me install TTF Fonts in Ubunut Linux ?
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<claes> Toma-, Or when you upgrade the kernel.
<Toma-> yep.
<eclair> freewoody, i think you could just check in synaptic and install from there :)
<Toma-> ive had 3 hard lock ups today
<Jahboy> with the live cd, do I treat it as a boot disk or execute it within Fedora?
<claes> freewoody, Put them in ~/.fonts
<claes> Jahboy, As a boot disk.
<Jahboy> thanks
<victor_jiang> in bugzilla.ubuntu.com , what does RC Bugs mean?
<chapium> can the winkey be bound to open the "ubuntu menu" on the gnome panel?
<jenda> How do I find out the version of Gnome I use?
<chapium> ie:  like el start menu
<claes> victor_jiang, RC=Release Critical   (if I remember correctly)
<robitaille> victor_jiang,  RC= Release Candidate.  Not sure if they still use it, but it used to be important bugs that should be solved before the next release
<jenda> They use RC alright
<deFrysk> jenda, system > about gnome
<jenda> deFrysk: thanks - got it
<ReverendNathan> speaking of installling TTF fonts, I wrote a tutorial on it.
<ReverendNathan> If you can leave comments, since it hasn't been getting much attention
<ReverendNathan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106957
<victor_jiang> claes,robitaille,jenda:thanks a lot.
<victor_jiang> in bugzilla.ubuntu.com ,when I click 'advanced search', why it is empty?
<chapium> are there any alternatives to audacity?
<intelikey> mplayer
<intelikey> xmms
<intelikey> mine
<intelikey> no xine
<deFrysk> u
<ReverendNathan> intelikey I think he means audio editing
<intelikey> the m and x keys are to close to gather...
<chapium> RemoteViewer, correct
<claes> chapium, quodlibet
<robitaille> victor_jiang,  advanced search works for me.  But the page could be slow to load up if you are on a slow connection
<chapium> claes, i dont believe it edits audio
<chapium> otherwise i'd use it ;d
<intelikey> oh not play back...... eek then scratch all that.
<Madpilot> ReverendNathan: have a look here, and see if you can add anything: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<claes> chapium, No, neither do I. Forget that.
<j-linux> First try with the Breezy installer didn't work.  It said "unable to install initrd-tools"  So I deleted the partitions and am trying again.
<ReverendNathan> I really am a newbie; I just switched to Linux last month!
<victor_jiang> robitaille:thank you very much
<ReverendNathan> I'm just learning stuff, I don't feel like I can actively contribute yet
<ReverendNathan> But I will add to the wiki, since I do know enough to help
<j-linux> I'm installing Breezy -- it is asking me which kernel to install.  I've never seen this screen: linux-386 right?  The other choices are linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<deFrysk> linux-386
<j-linux> thanks
<intelikey> anybody know how to set a timmer on a command, so that it has 'X' amount of time to complete or get kill -9 'd   ?
<j-linux> argg... when I chose that it said unable to install initrd-tools again.
<Toma-> intelikey: sleep 10m && <command>
<j-linux> Installation failed for the second time in a row...
<Toma-> well wait 10 mins then run the command
<Toma-> *will
<intelikey> Toma- lol
<j-linux> "The failing step is: Install the base system"
<intelikey> not what i'm looking for Toma-  :)
<Toma-> oh...
<Toma-> i see...
<GoldBuggie> j-linux: i386 is for general. i686 is for pentium. k7 is for amd
<Toma-> you'd need to make a script
<Jahboy> I learned enough the first time through to burn iso's at 4x
<Jahboy> about 10 cds after the fact
<intelikey> na lets do it from the command line....
<j-linux> GoldBuggie: the choice is not between 386 and 686... it is between 3 versions of 386.
<GoldBuggie> sorry../me goes get glasses
<intelikey> j-linux not three versions of 386 either.  three ways of packaging the one kernel
<j-linux> intelikey: oh...
<j-linux> I can't get it to install.  I deleted the partitions and am going in with Knoppix to see what the disk looks like...
<Lukian> can i minimise xmms to tray?
<intelikey> j-linux you get the same kernel either way but different packaging, hence different dependancies and different update treatment
<Toma-> Lukian: yeh but you need a plugin
<robotgeek> Lukian: you can either use alltray. or search for xmms-doclet
<j-linux> intelikey: could it have anything to do with it not installing?
<intelikey> don't think so
<robotgeek> Lukian: err, xmms-docklet
<j-linux> I couldn't resize the ntfs with knoppix and qtparted... so I just tried with breezy... seems to have resized, but it won't install ubuntu.
<deFrysk> gxmms-xmms is your best bet
<Inf3ctedFx> deFrysk: what the gxmms-xmms is??
<iluciv> hi anyone used memtest
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, Simple GNOME applet to control the basic functions of XMMS
<intelikey> hope it's not bad block/s in the system area of the drive j-linux
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks
<j-linux> intelikey: bad blocks = hardware?  or software?
<intelikey> hard
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, there is also a gxmms-bmp
<j-linux> arrg... computer is 3 hours old
<j-linux> how can I check for bad blocks?
<HrdwrBoB> j-linux: badblocks
<ReverendNathan> Anyone worked with OpenSUSE? I'm thinking about checking that out, too
<HrdwrBoB> but you should use fsck to do it
<intelikey> the software 'badblocks' is made to detect the hardware 'bad blocks'
<Inf3ctedFx> so deFrysk  If I want it I have to do apt-get install gxmms-xmms?
<j-linux> oh... I suppose Knoppix might have it (I hope)
<Parti> Hey guys!
<Parti> I'm back!
<HrdwrBoB> it has it
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, yup
<Parti> It's me Parti ! :D
* Kamping_Kaiser hides form Parti
<HrdwrBoB> at least, it really should
<Parti> amm.. maybe they went to sleep ><
<claes> ReverendNathan, Yes Ha
<Inf3ctedFx> another thing deFrysk  I have a lot of videos I remember there is a package of codes so I can play wmv videos on gxine
<Inf3ctedFx> do u remember the package of codes?
<ReverendNathan> claes, And you've come back to ubuntu? Did you think it was too much? Too hard to customise?
<Parti> Guys. How do I resize partition using Knoppix ?
<claes> ReverendNathan, I have used OpenSuse but went back to ubuntu after 3 days. Couldn't live without apt.
<ReverendNathan> How are packages done, there?
<iluciv> I have memtest v1.60 in my grub startup memu and I'd like to use it but when I select it; the app thows up a blue screen with the memtest title bar in green and a flashing red + sign and thats all it does; does it automatically start testing the memory and I just have to wait for it before it ouputs something in the blue area or has the app crashed?
<intelikey> suse = rpm's
<claes> ReverendNathan, The official way is with YAST. Yet Another Setup Tool. and they have special yast repositories.
<j-linux> arrggg... operating system not found.  The breezy installer did something...
<ReverendNathan> But there seems to me there is more support for .rpm packages than .deb packages. At least, they are updated faster.
<Parti> Guys. I am dual booting WIndows/Ubuntu. And I want to give more space to Ubuntu. Can you help me?
<jenda> ReverendNathan: Ah well... that's because the commercial Linuxes use RPM
<ReverendNathan> Also, I still have no clue whatsoever as to how to build, compile, install and work .tar.gz packages. :-(
<claes> ReverendNathan, Same custimiziation. But apt beats everything on this world. It's updated upstreams faster. But not checked to work with opensuse.
<iluciv> Parti: is it gparted or something
<j-linux> parti:  I'm working on something similar.  qtparted?
<chapium> how can one write the sound that is currently coming out of the speakers to a file
<ReverendNathan> j-linux, qtparted and gparted are both in add applications, although gparted is more tailored to gnome. I would actually suggest that over qt.
<claes> chapium, Thinks there is a gstreamer plugin that can do that. But I'm no good at gstreamer.
<Parti> yeah, qtparted.. it's for KDE.. I though there was a partition program UNIQUE to Knoppix ><
<intelikey> Parti if you can make some free space on the hd you can just add a partition 'a safe bet' and mount it in linux
<Parti> I cannot make free space on the hD..
<burning_bronx> Parti, why can't you?
<iluciv> so no ones used memtest then?
<claes> Parti, Remove windows and there you have it. :-)
<Jahboy> I'm out, time to try Ubuntu
<burning_bronx> ;P
<iluciv> claes:lol
<Parti> It always tell me that the Device is bussy or that it is Active [This case, NTFS partition, Windows] 
<Parti> :(
<burning_bronx> removing windows is always a good fix
<intelikey> claes my thoughts exactly
<Inf3ctedFx> Ppl another question and sorry to bother u guys too much.. when I install ubuntu it automatically mount my windows partitons... I can see it but I can't access as a user.. here is my fstab --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6063    what do I need to do to access as a user?
<Parti> ha ha ha!
<brother_of_jared> Greets
<deFrysk> removing windows is an upgrade in itself
<Parti> No, I don't want to remove WIndows. I still need it.
<Parti> :D
<brother_of_jared> I have a question, and I'm a complete noob to Ubuntu
<chapium> claes, do you remember which one?
<claes> Parti, You can't resize a partition with the system you have on the partition.
<Parti> meaning?
<claes> chapium, No sorry.
<brother_of_jared> I downloaded some .ttf fonts.. how do I install them?
<Parti> You mean... that it is imposible to resize the NTFS partition !!??
<deFrysk> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, which one is your windows partition?
<Inf3ctedFx> those it show as a ntfs
<intelikey> so it looks like you have a dalima   you want linux to have more space but you are not willing to take it away for M$ to give it to linux..... hmmmm i guess you will just have to add another drive.
<claes> Parti, You can't resize a windows partition from windows. Like you can't resize / on the running linux system.
<Inf3ctedFx> is /dev/hda1  and /dev/hdb1
<burning_bronx> aw
<burning_bronx> I didn't notice such >.>
<Inf3ctedFx> both on /media/hda1   and /media/hdb1
<Inf3ctedFx> I have master and slave hd's burning_bronx
<burning_bronx> k
<Parti> :) oh.. that.  Well, I resized my Windows partition with Partition Magick before and it worked...
<burning_bronx> lemme check the paste again
<claes> Parti, You can resize your ntfs partition. But you have to boot your machine into someother os. Like Linux. :-)
<burning_bronx> I closed it by mistake
<brother_of_jared> will give that a shot thanks...
<Parti> But, this time I am booting Knoppix, Live CD. So the partition process could be done safer
<Inf3ctedFx> Parti:  r u trying to install ubuntu?
<Parti> No.
<Parti> I alerady have UBuntu ;)
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks
<Parti> I want to GIVE MORE Space to my Ubuntu :)
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, under options instead of default try putting umask=0722
<burning_bronx> that's how I work mine.
<Inf3ctedFx> oks burning_bronx  let me try
<intelikey> 0722 ?
<burning_bronx> 0722.
<claes> Parti, If I remember correctly, you can only half a partition meaning: 1 GB partition can't be smaller than 500 MB. Then you can make it smaler again. But only 50 % in one go. But that could have changed.
<tolito> hello
<intelikey> that would give a permission of  055   read only  .......
<Inf3ctedFx> ok burning_bronx  but here is my question, ubuntu mount both partitons itself.. so If I type that line, should I have to unmount it the mount it?
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, mount -o remount is your friend.
<burning_bronx> intelikey, ntfs IS read only
<intelikey> -o remount.
<Parti> I have 30 GB of free space in my WIndows partition, and I only have 1 GB in Ubuntu...  I want to give more space to ubuntu breezy. is that possible?
<Inf3ctedFx> lol thx claes  even if ubuntu mount it?
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, Yep
<intelikey> burning_bronx but why the 7 ?
<aftertaf> Parti:  yes. reduce your windows partition with gparted, then boot to a live cd and use that extra space
<burning_bronx> readbyall@home.com?
<burning_bronx> doesn't really matter friend
<Inf3ctedFx> so claes  the command is "mount -o remount" ??
<Inf3ctedFx> just like that?
<burning_bronx> you can work it in another fashion - it's just I use that
<Parti> Thank you. ) The problems is that Gparted and QTparted is telling me that my Windows partition is Active or busy...
<aftertaf> Parti:  unmount it first
<Parti> ok, how do I unmouont it ?
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, If you have a partiotion mounted at /home readonly and wanted it read and write. You write: mount -o remount,rw /home     if it's in /etc/fstab
<burning_bronx> Parti, right click the device and "unmount" would be the gui way
<burning_bronx> claes, it's about ntfs
<Parti> ammm
<Inf3ctedFx> claes:  let me show u my fstab so u might understand me
<burning_bronx> Inf3ctedFx, just remount and see if it works
<burning_bronx> grrr
<claes> burning_bronx, Woops my bad. Then I would use captive-ntfs. Write support for ntfs with the windows drivers. :-)
<aftertaf> claes:  better still, reformat as fat32
<Inf3ctedFx> ok but burning_bronx  how remount?
<Inf3ctedFx> let me reboot the system
<burning_bronx> they said it 20 times
<burning_bronx> mount -o remount
<claes> aftertaf, No. Can only have 4GB large files. FAT sucks big time.
<intelikey> or ext3 :)
<burning_bronx> sudo mount -o remount
<Inf3ctedFx> it didn't work
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, Is it ntfs?
<burning_bronx> did you do it with sudo?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes claes
<Parti> THere is no unmount... but there is "mount"
<aftertaf> claes:  then use captive and backup all your data. cos you'll lose it!
<Inf3ctedFx> look --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6065
<intelikey> umount
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/   check this out.
<scylax> there's "umount"
<Inf3ctedFx> ok, let me c
<burning_bronx> aftertaf, not if you only use write support to edit your text files
<intelikey> it's umount
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<Parti> I've right clicked HD hda2, and it game the option to MOUNT it...  :(
<burning_bronx> intelikey, not in the gui menu
<claes> aftertaf, I would never use ntfs. I only have Linux machines. Long time ago I removed my windows shit.
<brother_of_jared> Excellent that worked great...
<intelikey> and don't jump me about nomenclature
<burning_bronx> Parti, then do a umount and UNMOUNT IT
<aftertaf> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, totally, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<brother_of_jared> now, if I want to add more later, I won't  need to make the directories again.. so which part of the process would I do?
<Parti> burnin_b could you give me a instruction on how to UNmount it? ;)
<claes> Doesn't captive work with ubuntu? Strange. I have used it on ubuntu.
<scylax> umount /dev/hdaX where X is the partition number
<burning_bronx> scylax, beat me to it
<burning_bronx> but you should sudo umount
<NoWhereMan> I don't know wtf I did, but it's a pair of days that when I click o synaptic settings | package repository (sorry i've got a localized ubuntu) it REFRESHES the list (as in edit | refresh), and doesn't show up the settings' window... also the update icon near the clock doesn't show up anymore its window on double click
<NoWhereMan> any idea?
<Parti> Well, it is late... 1:07 AM.. I'd better go to sleep and continue tomorrow....
<Parti> Thank you guys/girl :)
<Prodyga_> Hello!
<Parti> Take care
<burning_bronx> Parti, did  you try to umount?
<Parti> I couldn't unmount :(
<claes> aftertaf, I will check if I can get captive working. be right back.
<NoWhereMan> Parti: umount to your bed :)
<burning_bronx> no no no
<burning_bronx> parti sudo mount /dev/body /mnt/bed
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> now!
<Parti> haha...
<aftertaf> claes:  if you have no win boxes, why use ntfs?
<Parti> is that a joke ? what does "bed" mean ?
<NoWhereMan> lol
<izkorptix\a> HII
<burning_bronx> bed is your bed
<burning_bronx> -_-;
<izkorptix\a> help
<aftertaf> claes:  you can use ext2 and use it in win too if you need to, there are drivers to mount it in win
<NoWhereMan> Parti: sudo mkdir /mnt/bed ;)
<intelikey> suspend /dev/brain /to/pillow
<Parti> ha ha ha
<Parti> ok, funny jokes :D
<izkorptix\a> hi
<scylax> hi izkorptix\a
<burning_bronx> sudo umount /dev/brain
<Parti> though, I actually laughed :)
<burning_bronx> >..
<izkorptix\a> i need help
<burning_bronx> >.>
<izkorptix\a> i wanna use linux
<Parti> ><
<NoWhereMan> me too, who cares?
<izkorptix\a> ahh
<burning_bronx> we all care it's support
<izkorptix\a> that wasnt funny
<claes> aftertaf, I just wanna see if it works. I always tell people that are dual booting to use it.
<Amaranth> NoWhereMan: Please try to be more polite.
<burning_bronx> izkorptix\a, what's your problem?
<izkorptix\a> well
<intelikey> E; cant umount /dev/brain.  remounting sleep only
<NoWhereMan> Amaranth: sorry, i never meant to be unpolite :)
<izkorptix\a> i never use nix in my life
<izkorptix\a> and i want to start using it
<brother_of_jared> anyone?
<cafebabe> hi, i'm a newbie in Linux, i instaled Ubuntu 5.10 and tried to run "gcc" here is the error it gave me bash: gcc: command not found
<NoWhereMan> Amaranth: sorry if it looked so :)
<cafebabe> , what am i doing wrong
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: download the LiveCD, and play with that for a bit
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: What's the problem?
<burning_bronx> well install and start learning then
<izkorptix\a> link pz ?
<Parti> Man! What if a plp who is a complete new to Linux will believe your "jokes" as a real command ><
<izkorptix\a> *plz
<Parti> well
<scylax> cafebabe, you gotta install it
<Parti> thanks guys
<Madpilot> cafebabe: install build-essential
<cafebabe> it is installed
<Parti> See you tomorrow
<izkorptix\a> the link
<izkorptix\a> to liveCD
<izkorptix\a> plz
<scylax> www.ubuntulinux.org
<Inf3ctedFx> burning_bronx:  man thx it works fine...
<izkorptix\a> thank you
<cafuego> izkorptix\a: www.ubuntu.com -> Download
<cafebabe> on synaptic manager
<claes> cafebabe, You have to install gcc.  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<izkorptix\a> ty
<izkorptix\a> again
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<aftertaf> claes:  fair enough ;)
<cafebabe> thank you i'l try it
<Amaranth> scylax, Madpilot: ubuntu.com is the preferred domain to use
<scylax> ok
<aftertaf> claes:  in sarge it worked for me then crashed once, then my ntfs partition couldnt be read in win, but could in linux... ;) go figure :] 
<intelikey> renice -5 /dev/eyes
<brother_of_jared> Amaranth I just followed the excellent advice on how to install truetype fonts...
<DeMoNSeEd> what do i have to do to get this xlack to show what i'm playing in xmms in xchat
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: msttcorefonts?
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: Ubuntu will also send you free CDs if you want
<aftertaf> DeMoNSeEd:  dont use that here though, you'll get told off !!! ;)
<claes> aftertaf, It works great in Suse. I bet I can get it to work great in ubuntu too. :-)
<Madpilot> Amaranth: I need to update some of the bot's urls, then :P
<brother_of_jared> my question is, I won't need to re-create the directories each time so which part of the process would I do each time I want to add a font?
<aftertaf> claes:  when there's a need, i think it is a good thing (tm) to have... :)
<bjv> blender 2.40?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Just update them as you see them, if you want to do it.
<DeMoNSeEd> ok, no prob, i've seen it over time, just never new how to do it, figured it would be at least nice to know how to do it
<brother_of_jared> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto#head-a36b764c435d55ebe36e860f84867df303f559c7
<brother_of_jared> That process Amaranth
<Prodyga_> hi...
<FlannelKing> anyone having problems with ubuntus apache and mod_rewrite? (or anyone actually have it working?)
<Prodyga_> enyone ?
<claes> aftertaf, But you are correct the best way is to remove windows and only use linux. Tada no problems with ntfs anymore. :-)
<cafebabe> claes, it worked, thank you!
<bjv> let me rephrase.
<izkorptix\a> do
<izkorptix\a> i download ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso            13-Oct-2005 02:25   617M  CDROM Image
<aftertaf> lol claes :] 
<izkorptix\a> for liveCD?
<Inf3ctedFx> now the last petition  lol I have gxine.. and I have wmv videos... on my win partititon,  I want to watch them but I believe i need a code.. to run them.. does anyone knows how can I donwload those codes?
<izkorptix\a> ..
<claes> cafebabe, Glad I could help.
<scylax> Inf3ctedFx, the easiest would be to run EasyUbuntu
<izkorptix\a> ..
<DeMoNSeEd> nerim for the codecs
<brother_of_jared> Is there a version of Pac-Man available for free?
<Inf3ctedFx> scylax:  EsayUbuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> whats that?
<intelikey> izkorptix\a not the 'install' for a live cd no.
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DeMoNSeEd> ftp://ftp.netim.net/debian-marillat
<bjv> anyone able to comment on how quickly one could expect the Blender package to be updated to 2.40?
<scylax> it's a script that installs all those codecs for you
<cowboy21> hy ein paar girls d
<scylax> plus aMule (if desired) and some other things
<bjv> is there a general period of weeks or something, that these things usually take?
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks
<Inf3ctedFx> let me c that
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  apt-cache  search pacman    < in terminal ;)
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: no, look for the one that says "live" where that one says "install"
<claes> bjv, Yes and sometimes no.
<scylax> http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/10/16/57-easy-ubuntu-231-correction-de-bugs
<brother_of_jared> afteraf // nothing happened
<ppcguy> hey all
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  type "apt-cache search pacman"
<DeMoNSeEd> aftertaf, I just want to know how to go about setting that up
<intelikey> aftertaf isn't   <blah)  a bash thing ?
<brother_of_jared> I did that and the prompt came up again
<brother_of_jared> me@home:~$ apt-cache search pacman
<brother_of_jared> me@home:~$
<brother_of_jared> like that
<brother_of_jared> of course prompt has been changed.
<izkorptix\a> whats the
<izkorptix\a> link to live CD ?
<izkorptix\a> ffs.
<aftertaf> intelikey:  yes it is, but not in this case ;)
<bjv> claes: you think it would be uncouth of me to email the package maintainer with an inquiry as to when the Blender package might be updated?
<intelikey> :)
<izkorptix\a> ..
<classe3ai> fuck
<bjv> Maintainer: Masayuki Hatta (mhatta) <mhatta@debian.org>  from the apt-cache show blender
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: try this one: http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<izkorptix\a> thanx
<classe3ai> fuck
<brother_of_jared> afteraf??
<izkorptix\a> is der ftp ?
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: but all the download mirrors should have both the install & live ISOs
<izkorptix\a> yea
<classe3ai> fuck you brother
<izkorptix\a> so i download this iso
<claes> bjv, Well I don't know the guy. So not sure how he will react.
<izkorptix\a> and burn it.
<brother_of_jared> excuse me calsse?
<brother_of_jared> Classe even
<classe3ai> yes
<brother_of_jared> What did I do to you?
<Madpilot> izkorptix\a: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<izkorptix\a> ty
<classe3ai> brother fuck you
<brother_of_jared> yeah whatever... grow up would ya?
<claes> classe3ai, Now now. Be a nice little boy.
<jenda> wtf is going on in here
<brother_of_jared> I'm trying to find a PacMan game for Ubuntu 5.10
<classe3ai> your mother is fucker
<intelikey> classe3ai show your age not your iq.
<jenda> classe3ai: Watch it or you'll get banned
<brother_of_jared> My mother is dead.. have some respect please
<jenda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<classe3ai> fuk you
<Alex_BO> why anybody bans classe3ai?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.pool8016.interbusiness.it]  by fabbione
* classe3ai was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<brother_of_jared> I don't know what you think I did to you to warrant this personal attack.. but I'm not too impressed.
<Madpilot> thanks fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Alex_BO> that's good
<jenda> thx, fabbione
<claes> Thanks fabbione
<fabbione> np
<mih> :)
<brother_of_jared> So afteraf suggested "apt-cache search pacman" in terminal and I did that.. but nothing happend.. the prompt just came up on the next line.
<FlannelKing> anyone having problems with ubuntus apache and mod_rewrite? (or anyone actually have it working?)
<robitaille> FlannelKing,  works for me
<FlannelKing> where are your rewrite rules?
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  maybe you need to enable universe & multiverse first
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jenda> Hey... does anyone have a suggestion as to really cool stuff one can show off Linux with to friends? In order to make them think of changing. One such thing is the aa library for CLI movies... anyone?
<Madpilot> jenda: the fact that you don't have to run a dozen security programs all the time? :P
<robitaille> FlannelKing,  not sure.  I did that setup over a year ago, and I haven't touched it since :)
<jenda> Madpilot: Naw that's the obvious stuff... I could name a few dozen of those...
<atul> hi, I just installed Breezy Badger (Default Install). Everything went off fine till it came up with a window with a list of updates, I selected install it downloaded 41 MB of stuff and then failed to install them. Now apt-get install fails everytime :(
<Madpilot> jenda: if any of your friends are into design, Scribus is pretty cool - open-source Desktop Publishing, with no Windows equiv...
<jenda> Madpilot: I might check that out.
<intelikey> jenda show them the 'EULA' for xp and the 'GNU-GPL'   that alone is enough.
<brother_of_jared> ok so I am looking at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<brother_of_jared> looks greek to me
<Madpilot> brother_of_jared: follow http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse, that'll help translate some of the Greek
<jenda> intelikey: I have never read the entire EULA, but I intend to (in fact, I'm sure there are copies on the net with commentary)... The GPL is music te my ears - it reads like the "rights of the human and citizen" or whatever it's called in english (from the french revolution)... so beautiful it makes me cry :)
<Inf3ctedFx> scylax: look what happend when I try to install one of the package
<Inf3ctedFx> Reading package lists... Done
<Inf3ctedFx> Building dependency tree... Done
<Inf3ctedFx> epl: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, You have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to add multiverse and universe. Easy to do with synaptic. (I think)
<chapium> yo
<Nikusan> hi all, sound juicer is only ripping audio cds at ~4x even though dma is enabled on the drive. any advice?
<Inf3ctedFx> claes: but I already did it
<intelikey> well i have to do a system reboot.....   exec mount -o remount,sleep /dev/brain /my/pillow  -t exhosted.
<chapium> when i run ./configure i get the following error:  checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
<Inf3ctedFx> claes: do u have the lines that I suppost to add on sources.list?
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, And you did a aptitude update after that?
<intelikey> powerdown -n
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Inf3ctedFx> thx claes
<Inf3ctedFx> claes:  is just that line?
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, Yep that adds universe and multiverse.
<Inf3ctedFx> it wont work :(
<Inf3ctedFx> look:
<brother_of_jared> ok so I am in synaptic,
<rob_p> brother_of_jared:  ...as in Mahanri-Moriancumr possibly?
<brother_of_jared> Mahonri yep
<brother_of_jared> :D
<Inf3ctedFx> i already run the update and this is the results
<rob_p> :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Inf3ctedFx> Reading package lists... Done
<Inf3ctedFx> epl: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Inf3ctedFx> oppss  sorry fot the flood
<doluu> I've realplayer problem on my laptop
<Inf3ctedFx> i wont do it again
<scylax> multivers ?
<doluu> when jumping to some location
<Inf3ctedFx> I copy what claes  paste it  lol
<brother_of_jared> trying to add Universe and Multiverse here?
<brother_of_jared> could use some help
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, You missed an e. multiverse
<scylax> the universe and multiverse lines should already be in /etc/apt/sources.list, you only need to uncomment them
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  did you read the factiod from ubotu?
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  in synaptic, to uncomment them you tick their 'enabled' box, i think...
<Inf3ctedFx> is not there scylax  and everything is uncomment
<brother_of_jared> I lost it when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<doluu> how can I have custom ubuntu-desktop package? apt-get overwrites my custom package
<brother_of_jared> Like I said I'm a newbie
<scylax> i can send you my sources.list if you want
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u my source.list
<Inf3ctedFx> go ahead scylax  it will help me a lot
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, You missed an e. multiverse should it read not multivers
<Inf3ctedFx> by DCC?
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  ok...... you see all those lines with ubuntu.com..... they have sections with 'main' in them? can you see those?
<brother_of_jared> where am I looking?
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  in those lines, after main, you add universe and multiverse
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  synaptic > repositories
<Inf3ctedFx> look claes  and scylax  this is my source.list -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6066
<brother_of_jared> I have 'officially supported' then 'restricted copyright' then 'universe' then'multiverse
<brother_of_jared> right spot?
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, Ok i'll try again. You missed an e. multiverse should it read not multivers
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  open synaptic, go to settings menu and choose respoitories, which will open up a new window
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  yep.....    tick the 'enabled' box on em
<Inf3ctedFx> sorry claes  I dont get it
<aftertaf> Inf3ctedFx:  you types multivers     it needs an e on the end!
<scylax> Inf3ctedFx, in the last line you wrote "multivers" instead of "multiverse"
<brother_of_jared> ok did that
<Inf3ctedFx> multiverse
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, No problem. Only wanna help. Didn't mean to be hard on you.
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  ok.... now click, ok, itll close... then hit the 'update' button
<Inf3ctedFx> it's ok english is not my native languaje as u see lol
<aftertaf> brother_of_jared:  when its done updating, click the search button and type pacman ;)
<burning_bronx> it is not my native language too
<burning_bronx> >.>
<claes> Inf3ctedFx, Not mine either so I feel you there.
<burning_bronx> Wow... so how many of us are actually english/us?
<scylax> nobody
<claes> hehehe
<brother_of_jared> ok you rock!
<burning_bronx> brother_of_jared, we all rock
<burning_bronx> you rock as well
<burning_bronx> >.>
<claes> swede here (or should it be Swede never seems to remember). :-)
<brother_of_jared> now to have someone point me in the direction of some info on programming...
<Madpilot> burning_bronx: I'm english/ca, that's fairly close ;)
<ejofee> will we have xorg 7.0 available for breezy?
<brother_of_jared> I'm a sponge and want to learn
<burning_bronx> Indeed it is, Madpilot ;)
<burning_bronx> ejofee, no you won't
<claes> or should I say that I'm sv_SE.UTF-8
<burning_bronx> you will only get security updates if any available for the versions you have.
<Madpilot> brother_of_jared: have a look here, it's not quite programming but close: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<ejofee> burning_bronx: but i guess dapper will have it by default, right?
<burning_bronx> yep
<burning_bronx> It already has.
<burning_bronx> :P
<ejofee> burning_bronx: right :)
<brother_of_jared> oops now I can't find pac man
<FlannelKing> anyone know the trick to getting mod_rewrite working under ubuntu and apache2?
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: learn python
<brother_of_jared> ejofee.. got a website I can start at?
<FlannelKing> brother_of_jared, diveintopython.org has is a free webbook
<Inf3ctedFx> whats the name of the package to install mplayer?
<FlannelKing> but, it seems to be down right now.
<brother_of_jared> FlannelKing // thanks..
<claes> burning_bronx, Do you use dapper? My X hangs with the new kernel. 2.6.15-9 but works with 2.6.15-8
<brother_of_jared> is Python something like  C++
<chapium> vsound
<sander> I was wondering, where does the Ubuntu project get its money from. I mean, how can they afford to produce and send free cd-s all over the world
<claes> brother_of_jared, No python is a script language.
<scylax> mark shuttleworth
<bnD> i just realized ive never viewed an image in anything but gimp and firefox, anyone recommend an app for image viewing, not manipulation? maybe with an easy forward backward mode(fappable)
* bnD grins
<atul> hi, can anyone help me with an apt-get problem?
<FlannelKing> brother_of_jared, greenteapress.com/thinkpython/ is also a free python book.
<claes> atul, I can try.
<brother_of_jared> diveintopython.org doesn't work
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: http://www.python.org/
<FlannelKing> like I said, site seems to be down at th emoment.  It was up earlier today.
<atul> hi claes, I have just installed breezy badger
<Madpilot> bnD: gThumb or eog - eog is included by default, but gThumb is nicer, IMO
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: c++ is lower level
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: do you want to become a software engineer?
<atul> Preconfiguring packages ...
<atul> Selecting previously deselected package imlib-base.
<atul> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/imlib-base_1.9.14-16.2ubuntu4_all.deb (--unpack):
<atul>  files list file for package `libgdbm3' contains empty filename
<atul> Errors were encountered while processing:
<atul>  /var/cache/apt/archives/imlib-base_1.9.14-16.2ubuntu4_all.deb
<atul> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<atul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: if you want, lean c / c++
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jslob> Can anyone tell me where the profiles of the Gnome Terminal are stored?
<bnD> Madpilot, thanks :)
<brother_of_jared> So Python is included with Ubuntu Breezy?
<atul> sorry for the paste, I am new to IRC
<claes> atul, Is that with apt-get or aptitude? aptitude is smarter and can sometime solve some problems.
<atul> whats the syntax for aptitude
<claes> atul, almost the same as for apt-get. aptitude update, aptitude upgrade, aptitude install somethin and so on.
<ejofee> s/lean/learn/
<Madpilot> brother_of_jared: I think it is, otherwise just get it thru Synaptic
<burning_bronx> aptitudde has an UI
<atul> claes, i will try it out right now, plz wait
<burning_bronx> easy stuff
<bnD> anyone in here use xdm rather than gdm?
<claes> I think ui's are more difficult than cli.
<brother_of_jared> ok I feel dumb
<burning_bronx> brother_of_jared, why?
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: yes, python is included
<brother_of_jared> I loaded PacMan thru synaptic and now I can't find it...
<atul> sudo aptitude doesn't work, it's asking for password :(
<scylax> sudo killall gnome-panel
<claes> atul, Yes your password.
<bnD> atul, then enter your user pass
<eek-0> anyone here?
<bnD> no
<sander> lots
<eek-0> k
<eek-0> needing some help
<eek-0> well
<eek-0> not at the moment
<eek-0> as soon as ubuntu finishes installing :P
* bnD grins @ eek-0 
<Madpilot> atul: apt-get should have asked for a pw too - always use your own user pw
<atul> claes, same result: Ack!  Something bad happened while installing packages.  Trying to recover:
<brother_of_jared> I can't believe I lost PacMan...
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: i would say all gnu/linux distros include python
<brother_of_jared> my daughter wants to play it...
<eek-0> my mole
<eek-0> brb
<eek-0> checking up on the installation status
<Madpilot> brother_of_jared: pacman is in the repos
<Madpilot> brother_of_jared: if it doesn't show up in the menus, try typing 'pacman' (no quotes) in a terminal window
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: open a console and write "pacman" and press return (enter).
<claes> atul, You have the update/security lines in your source.list?
<ejofee> brother_of_jared: don't add the quotation marks, obviously
<atul> I have: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<FlannelKing> anyone know how to fix the problem with mod_rewrite and apache2?
<brother_of_jared> ok that worked.. thanks
<jenda> Seveas: hello - haven't seen you around lately
<atul> and : deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Seveas> jenda, I've been away
<Seveas> so that observation is correct :)
<claes> atul, Then I guess it might be a bug in the package. :-(
<jenda> lol
<bnD> anyone in here use xdm rather than gdm, or care to explain to me why i might want to do so?
<eek-0> okay im back
<brother_of_jared> ok thanks everyone for the help.. I need to help my wife with something... be back again soon
<eek-0> okay here's my problem...
<atul> which package??
<atul> this is a fresh install !!!
<eek-0> on the ubutnu box..i have wireless..(usb) Netopica 810.llb adapter/card whatever..i need to know how to configure it and make it work...
<claes> atul, imlib-base or libgdbm3
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Madpilot> eek-0: see ubotu ^^^
<jettana> hello
<claes> atul, Do you have ubuntu installed or is it during the installation?
<eek-0> looking
<jettana> i had problem about remastering Ubuntu install cd
<atul> installation completed and then when gnome laoded, i got a window asking me if i wanted to update
<atul> i selected install
<jettana> anyone, Can help me?
<atul> it downloaded 40 MB of stuff but could install them
<sander> could not install them?
<Hobbsee> !tell jettana about ask
<atul> yes, then i tried apt-get dist-upgrade with the same result
<eek-0> i dont see netopia
<atul> I can't install anything :(
<claes> atul, Then it might be that the updates that you are trying to install is borked. Don't use breezy myself so haven't seen the problem. You could try to use another mirror and se if the problem persist.
<atul> how can i get rid of the packages it has downloaded?
<mr_green> hi all
<claes> atul, change your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://se.archive...... instead of plain archive....
<atul> all of the sources?
<eek-0> what do i do now?
<claes> atul, Sure. The swedish mirrors rock! Everyting in Sweden rocks. :-)
<mr_green> a question. I am using a hoar live cd with a 1Go usb key. I've just update my package list. And i installed some new one. How to keep permanent those new installastions ? thx
<Madpilot> mr_green: I don't believe you can do that w/ the Ubuntu LiveCDs
<mr_green> hmm Madpilot ok. Bad news :(
<GTroy> where do you start when setting up a dual monitor with one card?  do you start with editing xorg.conf?
<mr_green> because i do not have a hard disk
* GTroy feels that would be a bad idea
<tcampmany> Hy!
<atul> claes you sure about that Sweden rocks thing? This is what I got : W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<atul> :)
<tcampmany> I need some help...
<claes> atul, Shit. Me and my big mouth. I'll check it out.
<eek-0> i really need some help
<eek-0> i really need to get this working
<GTroy> eek-0: what's wrong
<eek-0> wireless
<eek-0> can't connect to the internet
<GTroy> ok
<eek-0> what do i do?
<GTroy> have you installed ndiswrapper?
<eek-0> i cant
<eek-0> no internet access
<GTroy> it should already be there
<GTroy> try synaptic
<eek-0> how could i check?
<monduntu> Need help... how do I run rsync as a daemon on ubuntu?
<eek-0> gtroy, command?
<Seveas> atul, apt-get update...
<monduntu> and I can't seem to find rsyncd.conf
<Seveas> monduntu, create it :)
<GTroy> go to system
<eek-0> eh
<Seveas> monduntu, man rsync, man rsyncd.conf
<GTroy> then administration
<monduntu> ok thanks
<eek-0> im at the root terminal
<Zedman> hello. i want to connect my 2 ubuntu-pc's via lan. I tried route and so on but it doesn't work yet. Can somebody help me plz?
<eek-0> i just need the command
<eek-0> oh
<eek-0> k
<eek-0> administration
<eek-0> then?
<GTroy> you don't need the root terminal
<GTroy> synaptic package manager
<Seveas> eek-0, don't use <enter> as punctuation, it floods the channel...
<eek-0> okay
<atul> claes, apt-get update worked. Followed it by apt-get diat-upgrade, same result as before :((
<jettana> hello, i got error message :
<jettana> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<GTroy> hey Seveas:
<Seveas> jettana, then get the public key...
<Seveas> jettana, put the complete error/output on the pastebin
<eek-0> GTroy, okay im there, now what?
<GTroy> go to search
<eek-0> then?
<GTroy> type in 'ndiswrapper'
<ejofee> Seveas: hi and nice to see you again
<Seveas> hi ejofee
<ejofee> Seveas: ... what happened to your repo?!
<eek-0> brb
<ejofee> Seveas: were you on vacation? :)
<Seveas> !tell ejofee about seveas
<eek-0> GTroy, found ndiswrapper-utils
<ejofee> Seveas: no, this is not what i want to know! :)
<GTroy> ejofee: nice name love the stuff too
<ejofee> Seveas: i know it already
<claes> atul, if you try aptitude upgrade?
<GTroy> eek-0 right click
<eek-0> then?
<GTroy> mark for installation
<Seveas> ejofee, so what's the problem? :)
<eek-0> k brb
<atul> claes, no luck with aptitude upgrade
<eek-0> now what?
<jettana> how to get public key
<GTroy> eek-0 hit apply
<claes> atul, Then I'm sorry to say that I have no clue.
<eek-0> GTroy, then what?
<GTroy> you need the driver for your wifi card
<atul> Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2_all.deb (--unpack)
<eek-0> i have the disc
<GTroy> eek-0 ok put it in
<claes> Anyone can help atul with breezy upgrade problems? I'm on dapper and don't know what's happened in breezy.
<GTroy> eek-0: you need to find an .inf file
<eek-0> GTroy, okay ndiswrapper-utils installed...
<eek-0> what kind of .inf file?
<jettana> Seveas, how to get public key.
<GTroy> it should be on your driver disk
<eek-0> okay brb
<FlannelKing> anyone know how to fix the problem with mod_rewrite and apache2?
<ejofee> Seveas: your repo is unaccessible, and so were you these past several days
<atul> Claes, Looks like I'll have to dig this out myself :(
<eek-0> GTroy, there are a lot of folders.
<Seveas> jettana, put the complete error/output on the pastebin
<tcampmany> How I can do a downgrade of my kernel?
<claes> atul, Well I'm sorry I couldn't help you. Hope you will get it working.
<Seveas> ejofee, I've been away and my server is switched off, that's why I have mirrors :)
<GTroy> eek-0 how many?
<jslob> I have a problem with the gnome terminal, I accidentally made a new profile and set it as default. This profile just closes the terminal however. How can I undo this profile without using the terminal?
<ejofee> Seveas: what mirrors?!
<ejofee> Seveas: i didn't know anything about mirrors
<eek-0> Inside of the Drivers folder there is PCMI, USB, ect. I sleceted USB, but inside of that was 98, 2kXP, and ME. (All windows I assume)
<ejofee> Seveas: please give me one
<GTroy> try 2kxp
<atul> claes, Thanks a lot for your time! If I get this right, is there somewhere I can post what I needed to do, it might help someone else...
<eek-0> brb
<Seveas> ejofee, ubotu sent you the info :)
<ejofee> Seveas: ohh...
<ejofee> right... thanks, Seveas
<jettana> Seveas,i already put it.
<Astxist> jslob, use configuration editor to change gnome-terminals default profile :)
<jettana> Seveas, what i should do next?
<claes> atul,  there are some forums on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ you might find some help there.
<atul> claes, thanks for the pointer, I'll post my problem there.
<tarique> hi i am a guy dumped
<tarique> by my girlfriend
<tarique> my girl just dumped me
<Astxist> jslob, applications - system tools - configuration editor
<ssdo_> anyone can help me in here?
<Astxist> jslob, apps - gnome-terminal - profiles -Default
<Madpilot> ssdo_: just ask your questions, someone can probably help
<claes> ssdo_, Depends on the problem.
<jslob> Astxist: Thank you so much!
<ssdo_> ok,i just dual booted ubuntu in in my toshiba laptop
<Astxist> jslob, np ^_^
<jslob> Astxist: That worked like a charm
<rosen> tarique, apt-get newone
<ssdo_> then, when i do reboot in ubuntu, the laptop just went dead
<claes> ssdo_, Breezy or Dapper?
<ssdo_> i have to forcely push the power button then restart power then i can start ubuntu again
<ssdo_> breezy
<ssdo_> claes..its breezy
<claes> ssdo_, Then I can't help. Sorry but I have the same problem in dapper. I fix it by running the old kernel. But don't know what it is in breezy.
<tarique> rosen i loved her so much
<bungle> hi
<ssdo_> claes, in breezy it 2.6.12 kernel
<rob_p> ssdo_:  I had the same issue on my laptop.  It's a known bug.  I suspect they'll handle it in Dapper.  Anyway, the workaround is to append, "reboot=h" to the kernel options in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  Add it to the default entry.  That should fix it.
<tarique> has anyone been broken hearted
<tarique> how can i get google talk on ubuntu
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<claes> tarique, sudo aptitude install gaim
<claes> tarique, And look here http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<ssdo_> rob_p, thanks will try that...
<rob_p> ssdo_:  My line looks like:  "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash reboot=h"  Anyway, hope it fixes it for you.
<ssdo_> rob_p, ok so i will just append the reboot=h next to the word splash
<ssdo_> ok just did that..brb so i can test it.
<rob_p> ssdo_:  Yup!
<hermies> why does totem not play mp3 out of the box and what do i need to add to get it to work?
<mjr> !mp3
<hermies> I get an error "file is not an audio stream" when I try to play an mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hermies> what? since when has ubuntu cared about non-free? ...did you guys grow a soul? :D
<mjr> umm, since the beginning?
<BillGay-tz> hello
<hermies> that wiki you linked to looks horrible in firefox...is that just my browser or is that generic?
<BillGay-tz> can i ask a question
<FlannelKing> BillGay-tz, usually it's easier to just ask, instead of asking to ask.
<BillGay-tz> ~~
<BillGay-tz> whatever
<BillGay-tz> ehh
<hermies> thank you mjr :)
<frogzoo> anyone know if/where I can find a pkg for latest qemu ???
<HrdwrBoB> frogzoo: I built it
<BillGay-tz> how can i configure the router to get internetconnection?
<BillGay-tz> it seems i only can do the normal way,so sudo pppoeconf
<frogzoo> HrdwrBoB: yar, the building it's straight forward - but 'maintaining' it is, well, you know
<BillGay-tz> but i do not want to configure network interface
<frogzoo> BillGay-tz: usually just 'pon dsl-provider'   ?
<BillGay-tz> ehh?
<BillGay-tz> what u mean
<frogzoo> BillGay-tz: after you've run pppoeconf, you can bring up the dsl connection just with 'pon dsl-provider'
<BillGay-tz> hmm
<BillGay-tz> i check out
<goon> anyone here who could explain me why I'm able to authenticate with my WPA router but drop all incoming packets?
<jaypee_> i'm compiling totem 1.3.0 for breezy, is there any extra configure flags i need to pu?
<Jahboy> just installed Ubuntu
<cvt|kubuntu> congrats
<Jahboy> BIG problem - it hasn't asked me to enter a root password
<Jahboy> so can't actually do anything with it
<Jahboy> didn't ask me on startup
<Jahboy> any ideas?
<FlannelKing> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<FlannelKing> check that out
<Jahboy> thx
<NeonSight> hi all
<seniorsepia> , NeonSight
<NeonSight> I just installed ubuntu and I'm really new to linux/unix admin stuff, and I want to install latex. I checked out several google solutions but some things are missing, can someone please help? :)
<NeonSight> hi senior :)
<Jahboy> hey, much thanks
<Jahboy> I at least got root in the terminal
<Jahboy> I should be able to sqeek around from there
<NeonSight> I tried... sudo apt-get install tetex-base tetex-extra... and then I get "E: Couldn't find package tetex-base"... how do I find this package?
<soci0path> NeonSight, use synaptic
<Seveas> !info tetex-base
<ubotu> tetex-base: (Basic library files of teTeX), section tex, is optional. Version: 2.0.2c-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 14022 kB, Installed size: 53248 kB
<soci0path> system | administration | synaptic
<Seveas> NeonSight, sources.list at the pastebin please
<NeonSight> k thx... getting there slowly...
<cvt|kubuntu> what do i need to get javaa for online games?
<eek-0> okay guys
<eek-0> i almost have it
<eek-0> still having trouble
<NeonSight> I'm in synaptic but there's no tetex-base or anything starting with tetex...?
<eek-0> i un tar'd the package..and umm..it said run 'make config' i did..it said Error: No rule to target make 'config'. Stop.
<soci0path> NeonSight, you might have to add some package repositories
<claes> cvt|kubuntu,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eek-0> there is no Confg
<eek-0> Config
<eek-0> in that directory though
<NeonSight> soci0path, when I go to settings -> repositories in synaptic... there's "CD Ubuntu 5...." what do I do?
<soci0path> system | help  | 5.10 starter guide | installing applications
<Seveas> NeonSight, no more than the cd?
<soci0path> it tells you how to add repositories in there
<Jahboy> is there any way to enable the root account?
<NeonSight> seveas: no, sorry
<Seveas> NeonSight, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> The O in -O is a capital oh
<NeonSight> thx seveas... lemme check
<Seveas> NeonSight, when you did that, hit the reload button in synaptic
<Seveas> (and the mark all upgrades button so you drag in all security updates)
<Jahboy> is there any way to enable the root account?
<eps> yes
<eps> it isn't disabled, you just aren't given the pw :P
<eps> so reset the pw and you're set
<Jahboy> kewl
<NeonSight> it's downloading some stuff now, seveas
<Jahboy> dumb question: how
<eps> that was the first thing I worked out when I got a ubuntu box
<eps> Jahboy if you need to ask that should you really have the root account?
<eps> noting that sudo does all you need?
<Jahboy> i figured it out
<eps> good :)
<Jahboy> thanks
<eps> I've found when I'm on debian boxes I rarely use su though...on my debian box I'm always using the root account :P ...bad me
<cvt|kubuntu> i thought i would get java in kynaptic, no?
<Seveas> cvt|kubuntu, enable multiverse and use adept instead of kynaptic :)
<yahya_> I forgot the name of a utility that sets up links to preferred apps.. anyone know what i'm talking about?
<Seveas> yahya_, update-alternatives?
<yahya_> Seveas: yeah!! thanks :)
<pinkisntwell> when I login gnome hangs loading metacity if I don't select "failsafe gnome"
<pinkisntwell> what should I do?
<cvt|kubuntu> seveas, how?
<vivichu_pioja> hi everybody
<vivichu_pioja> !
<ubotu> vivichu_pioja: I give up, what is it?
<n3C> how is proper?
<n3C> endore please or indorse please
<mrkoje> is there such a thing as defragmenting a hard drive on linux?
<alamba> hi all
<n3C> and what is a diffrence
<vivichu_pioja> is spanish
<alamba> can someone please hand hold me a bit in installing java in firefox? i just can't get this to work, tried, failed and gave up before
<pinkisntwell> alamba: did you try what it says in the wiki?
<alamba> pink: oh yes, followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754&highlight=Java+plugin+firefox --> step by step
<MasterC> hi
<alamba> however the last command: java -version is not what is expected
<vivichu_pioja> alguien habla espaol?
<alamba> java version "1.4.2"
<alamba> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Serv3er> c' qualche italliano ????
<Serv3er> c' qualche italliano ????
<MasterC> why needs banshee libdbus-1-1 and not libdbus-1-2 on dapper?
<MasterC> I cant install it via apt-get :(
<alamba> and that's after i'
<claes> alamba,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<claes> MasterC, Becouse it's not updated to the new libdbus yet.
<MasterC> is there allready a bug report for this?
<claes> alamba, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<eek-0> HELP!!!!
<eek-0> i typed ./Config and it said your system does not have 'cc' installed..
<eek-0> wtf is cc!
<claes> MasterC, I don't know.
<frogzoo> eek-0: cc is the c compiler - usually just use gcc
<eek-0> so umm
<eek-0> okay
<alamba> claes: /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java is the option given...but that's not 1.5
<eek-0> brb
<frogzoo> eek-0: try 'export CC=gcc'   & try again
<duomaxwell> Anyone here got time warner/roadrunner internet phone?
<claes> alamba, it should read: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<claes> alamba, Have you checked  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> what is the linux tree source?
<frogzoo> eek-0: /usr/src/linux  usually
<alamba> claes: yep...somehow that just is'nt working for me...i'm trying the first option on that page...sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<manveru> hey guys, i'm using gnome-terminal and have problems to activate copy-on-selection behaviour
<eek-0> well
<eek-0> in /usr/src/linux/ there is rpm
<eek-0> :(
<eek-0> so /usr/src/linux/rpm/ is the tree source?
<Ng> eek-0: install the linux-source-2.6.12 package
<frogzoo> eek-0: what are you trying to do?
<claes> alamba, Do the things under Sun java and it will work.
<alamba> claes: that's going to take a good 25 min to download on my connection, meanwhile is there anything I can do to get the already installed 1.5 to work?
<duomaxwell> A friend of mine has it and wanted me to install Ubuntu on her P4, but I couldn't get it to get online with the cablemodem that time warner uses for their allnone VoIP system
<eek-0> umm
<frogzoo> duomaxwell: u try 'sudo pppoeconf' ?
<eek-0> im trying to get my wireless working
<duomaxwell> Not only that but my iBook running OS X 10.2.8 couldn't either
<alamba> claes: ok...trying
<eek-0> Ng, i dont have the linux-source-2.6.12 package
<frogzoo> eek-0: what's your wireless card?
<duomaxwell> can't try now
<mih> manveru: copy and paste from the r-click menu
<eek-0> frogzoo, no idea.
<frogzoo> eek-0: that's step 1
<eek-0> i dont know how to find it dude
<eek-0> i've been asking people
<eek-0> lspci -v ?
<frogzoo> yep
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> like 200 things come up
<frogzoo> eek-0: mebbe 'sudo lspci'
<eek-0> brb
<encompass> My video is all blue and I can hear the sounds but no video
<encompass> what did I do wrong?
<Badm4nz> how to see processor using proc info on ubuntu ?
<Badm4nz> urgent
<Ng> eek-0: does "apt-cache search linux-source"  show anything?
<claes> Badm4nz, cat /proc/cpuinfo That fast enough
<duomaxwell> Frogzoo: the cable modem is the Scientific Atlanta Webstar model DPX2203
<claes> :-)
<eek-0> i dont know
<eek-0> but
<eek-0> i see a lot of shit starting with VIA Technologies
<eek-0> when i do sudo lspci
<encompass> why is my video a blue screen?
<eek-0> Ng, apt-cache search linux-source does nothing
<eek-0> frogzoo, so..?
<claes> eek-0, Can you find the linux-headers instead then?
<eek-0> what is linux-headers?
<encompass> why is my video a blue screen in Torem?
<frogzoo> eek-0: sry, back - gimme a sec to scroll
<claes> eek-0, The include headers needed to compile modules to work with your kernel
<frogzoo> eek-0: pastebin your lspci -v
<alamba> claes: cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb': Permission denied
<frogzoo> alamba: you have to sudo to write /usr dirs
<claes> alamba, Why are you copying it there?
<encompass> I think you should copy it to /opt/
<alamba> i'm not...the first command...fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin is doing that...it gives that error and aborts
<eek-0> frogzoo, have you forgotten the reason i'm needing help?
<eek-0> wireless...
<NextTux> hello There I`m New Here
<eek-0> no internet..
<encompass> hi
<duomaxwell> What up?
<eek-0> claes: installed the headers...
<alamba> claes: does it matter that i'm running the bin file from within /usr/java ?
<NextTux> any german gays here
<NextTux> ???
<eek-0> claes: the directory im in when i do the ./Config is /home/ace/Driver/something/
<eek-0> and the default is /usr/src/linux
<claes> alamba, Yes try it in /tmp instead.
<eek-0> so do i need to change it to ../../../
<Ng> NextTux: I think there is a #ubuntu-de
<NextTux> Kann mir jemand helfen ?
<frogzoo> eek-0: as I understand it - you need a driver for your wireless card, but don't know what your wireless card is - so please pastebin the lspci -v
<claes> eek-0, Not sure what you are trying to do.
<wesley> Why doesn't rm -d mapname
<wesley> remove a map
<NextTux> Ich suche den Befehl, mit dem ich ueber die console meinen screen fr normale user freischalte
<wesley> Isn't that supposed to delete a directory
<apokryphos> NextTux: this is quite obviously an English-speaking channel. You can speak German in #ubuntu-de
<claes> wesley, It's rm -rf map
<wesley> hmm
<NextTux> oh thanks ! I`m so stupid
<wesley> Thanx a lot
<wesley> Thanx for the tip claes
<claes> wesley, Glad I could help.
<alamba> claes: it worked!!!!!!!!!! thanks so much!!
<eek-0> frogzoo
<eek-0> FOR THE LAST TIME
<claes> alamba, Great! Glad I could help.
<eek-0> I DO NOT HAVE INTERNET ACCESS ON THAT BOX
<eek-0> thats why imhere
<eek-0> on another box
<apokryphos> eek-0: drop the caps
<claes> eek-0, No one will help you if you shout.
<eek-0> haha
<alamba> moving to /tmp did the trick...thanks a ton buddy...i was really hitting a wall there
<eek-0> well use some common sense
<apokryphos> irrelevant
<Ng> eek-0: you could help us by finding out what kind of wireless card it is
<eek-0> i'd have to write those 200 lines down then come back on thix box and type it
<Ng> eek-0: eg by looking at it
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> how?
<Ng> eek-0: well is it a card ina laptop? built in to a laptop? a card in a normal pc, etc?
<eek-0> its pcmia
<claes> eek-0, As you said: well use some common sense
<eek-0> pcmcia
<eek-0> something like that
<eek-0> it doesn't matter
<eek-0> i need to complete my linux tree
<eek-0> thats all im worried about
<eek-0> Ng, i installed that linux-headers or whatever
<alamba> guys, is there a oss alternative to microsoft frontpage that I could install? i know networks...but when it comes to coding html i'm as lost as the next guy
<eek-0> now that stuff is in my linux tree
<eek-0> usr/src/linux/
<claes> alamba,  check out nvu
<alamba> claes: will do
<manveru> mih: i really don't want to do it with right-click... is there no option for that?
<eek-0> so what do i do?
<Ng> eek-0: so in being pcmcia it would take you about 5 seconds to pop it out, read off a model number/revision and type it here, which would help us check you are doing the right thing, but if you reckon you're on the way then fair enough
<eek-0> dude
<eek-0> okay look
<eek-0> I have this antenna....Agere....it's plugged into a USB port on the back of my computer...
<test1> 1
<manveru> alamba: learning html is good for you :)
<eek-0> what else do you need to know?
<frogzoo> eek-0: it being USB changes everything...
<eek-0> elaborate
<manveru> alamba: but there are lots of good html-wysiwyg-editors out there...
<claes> eek-0, First then it's not a pcmcia it's usb. And that changes alot.
<Ng> eek-0: well ideally an actual product number
<eek-0> so..?
<eek-0> So i dont need to congfigure a PCMCIA driver do i?
<frogzoo> eek-0: firstly, you don't need a wireless driver - you need a usb driver - which is probably already there
<eek-0> frogzoo, okay so what do i do?
<frogzoo> eek - 2ndly, of course it won't show up on any lspci - lsusb would be likely
<frogzoo> eek-0: so on the box, was this called a 'wireless router'?
<alamba> manveru: i'm a telecom guy my friend...data/voice network...i understand...i can read and understand code, but can't write "hello world" to save my life
<eek-0> what box
<eek-0> umm
<frogzoo> eek-0: the box your wireless/usb thingy came in
<eek-0> no
<eek-0> look
<alamba> im downloading nvu...looks easy enough
<manveru> alamba: well, it's only "Hello World" :)
<alamba> manveru: lol
<eek-0> i got a modem ..wireless modem...goes in one room..(this comptuer) then in another room there is the antenna (the cmoputer with ubuntu)
<Badm4n> root@tequila:/home/mirza# apt-get install libbogl-de
<Badm4n> epl: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Badm4n> epl: Unable to lock the list directory
<wontez> hello
<Badm4n> what is that mean
<manveru> alamba: however, try some, one of the best is probably quanta
<eek-0> so..frogzoo..?
<wontez> can someone help me with a lan issue
<Seveas> Badm4n, close synaptic or any other apt application
<claes> Badm4n, Someother program are using the dpkg database and only one program can use it at one time.
<frogzoo> eek-0: and you connect to this modem via usb, correct?
<eek-0> dude
<eek-0> its a signal
<CioN> hey all I need to install a wireless mice and keyboard bundle but i have no idea where to start from, anyone can help me?
<Badm4n> i dont open anything except gnome...xchan gaim :D
<eek-0> the antenna picks up a signla
<eek-0> signal*
<claes> Badm4n, You are using sudo?
<frogzoo> eek-0: I'm well aware of how the 802.11b protocol works - thankyou
<alamba> manveru: is'nt that for KDE platform? does that neccessarily mean that I can't run it in ubuntu (gnome)?
<eek-0> the computer with ubutn doens't conenct to anything..i just have an antenna that plugs into a USB port on the back of it....then picks up the signal from the modem
<Badm4n> nope
<sony> Hi all
<Badm4n> i already roon
<Badm4n> not using sudo apt-get blablabla
<sony> Ho appena installato ubuntu
<Badm4n> but i type
<Badm4n> sudo su fiirst
<manveru> alamba: it doesn't mean you cannot run it in gnome - but i'm a xfce-guy and write my code by hand... it's the only editor i tried - sorry :)
<CioN> sony: ti serve una mano?
<Ng> eek-0: you still haven't given us a product number for the usb "antenna", but from the looks of it you need to compile the Orinoco driver, if it's an Agere USB Wireless card you are using
<sony> vorrei sapere
<sony> per aprire synaptic
<eek-0> umm
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've a problem with wine...when I try $ wine setup.exe a window says me that "Windows Installer is not present or version is too low on this computer. Setup will install Windows Installer 2.0 now. After install Windows Installer 2.0, please run setup again.
<Alex_BO> " What can I do???
<sony> come si apre?
<frogzoo> eek-0: forget the other wireless devices - just explain how your computer is being wireless enabled
<sony> mi dice che non sono root
<eek-0> brb..i'll get the model number
<manveru> alamba: i'm sure there are some other for gtk as well - you are best off doing some apt-cache search
<Seveas> Alex_BO, run windows :)
<eek-0> frogzoo, umm..a network conncetion i have to set up?
<CioN> devi inserire la password che hai durante il processo di installazione
<aftertaf> Seveas:  good answer ;)
<Alex_BO> Seveas, wow
<aftertaf> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Alex_BO> Seveas, this is a very good advice
<claes> Alex_BO, You have to install windows installer 2.0 in the wine evironment.
<Alex_BO> claes, how?
<eek-0> but i can't even get the light to blink on the antenna
<aftertaf> Alex_BO:  what are you trying to run in wine that says that?
<alamba> manveru: thanks...will do
<manveru> ubotu: tell CioN about sudo
<Alex_BO> aftertaf, a program for my mp3 player
<Badm4n> my prob solved .. txt
<Alex_BO> claes, where do I find the windows installer?
<claes> Alex_BO, Download it from windows.com and run the setup in wine.
<frogzoo> eek-0:     <computer> ----- <wifi device>
<aftertaf> Alex_BO:  ^
<CioN> manveru: that wasn't for me thx anyways :D
<Alex_BO> claes, uhm...ok
<CioN> hey all I need to install a wireless mice and keyboard bundle but i have no idea where to start from, anyone can help me?
<frogzoo> what's the serial number of the wireless device, and what's the connection? USB?
<claes> Alex_BO, If you can't find it. Then you have to ask microsoft.
<eek-0> frogzoo, i have to set up a wireless conncetion in the 'network connections'
<manveru> CioN: uh, sorry :)
<Alex_BO> claes, i've found it.thanks
<sony> CioN, ci sei?
<eek-0> Ng, there is no model number on the bottom..just S/N, P/N, MAC ID, FCC ID
<CioN> sony: si
<eek-0> PN = product number, right? so thats the same thing?
<frogzoo> eek-0: I get that much - but there's a lot of different ways of doing this, and at the other end of a text terminal, if you won't give us better information, we can't very well help you
<Ng> eek-0: usually, yeah
<CioN> sony:inserisci password che hai messo durante installazione
<sony> fatto
<eek-0> frogzoo, i dont know what kind of information you need
<CioN> sony: quella password ti servir per tutto quindi  importante che tu la sappia
<CioN> sony: ok
<Seveas> CioN, please stick to english in here
<sony> si si
<sony> il problema e'
<Seveas> sony, you too
<sony> ci sono 1 casino di pacchetti che non mi servono
<Seveas> #ubuntu-it is for italian
<frogzoo> eek-0: how do you connect this wirelss device to your computer? usb plug correct? or is it pcmcia?
<CioN> seveas: please do be patient he doesn't speak english and he's noob
<eek-0> yes
<Seveas> CioN, then take it to #ubuntu-it
<CioN> sony: lascia cosi
<eek-0> its plugs into a USB port
<CioN> seveas ok i'll tell him
<pinkisntwell> where should I report bugs? to the ubuntu bugzilla or to gnome bugzilla?
<eek-0> Ng, P/N: 021888/A
<apokryphos> pinkisntwell: depends on the bug
<frogzoo> eek-0: right - now pull it out - plug it back in - then pastebin 'dmesg'
<CioN> sony contattami via msn agrippahalatrippa@hotmail.it
<apokryphos> pinkisntwell: if it's a packaging bug, then directly to ubuntu
<pinkisntwell> metacity hangs at startup
<eek-0> frogzoo, i can't...i dont have access to the internet for the last damn time
<claes> pinkisntwell, If it's from ubuntu in ubuntu's bugzilla they will move it upstream. (I hope)
<henk> hey can anyone tell me how to compile by 'hello world' using a stackguard technique ? i'm finding all kinds of documentation on what it is and does but not a simple example of how to acctualy use it
<henk> s/by/my
<pinkisntwell> claes: what do you mean?
<CioN> hey all I need to install a wireless mice and keyboard bundle but i have no idea where to start from, anyone can help me?
<apokryphos> pinkisntwell: better go for Ubuntu bugzilla then
<Seveas> CioN, plug it in?
<Seveas> (well, the receiver)
<matozoid> !seen caraba
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'caraba', matozoid
<Seveas> that should work out of the box
<frogzoo> eek-0: you can't unplug the usb? of the wirelss modem? why not?
<apokryphos> pinkisntwell: if ubuntu users discover that it's a gnome bug, they send it "upstream" to the gnome bugzilla
<manveru> CioN: at least mine does :)
<pinkisntwell> apokryphos: oh ok
<CioN> seveas: i have pendrive as receptor
<eek-0> frogzoo, i cant paste the information on pastebin.com because i dont have internet access on that comptuer.. thats the reason im here..to get the wireless part working
<matozoid> when is the next release of kubuntu for?
<claes> apokryphos, Thanks. Was looking for the words to explain it.
<CioN> i plug it in but nothing happens
<manveru> matozoid: when dapper is released...
<apokryphos> matozoid: same as Ubuntu -- April
<eek-0> Ng, anything?
<cafebabe> i'm having newbie trouble installing j2ee on Ubuntu 5.10? here is the error : "./j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Any ideas?
<matozoid> ah ok thx
<frogzoo> eek-0: ok, well unplug/plug the usb & execute dmesg - there'll be something about a new device detected - what's it say?
<Seveas> CioN, do you see them in lshal?
<eek-0> okay brb.
<CioN> seveas: what's that? sorry im noob
<Seveas> !find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Seveas> CioN, it is a command
<Seveas> run it and check whether you see your keyboard/mice
<CioN> seveas: i got a lot of response from that command
<azatoth> ist anyone using vserver and can help me out with a problem please?
<Jahboy> having trouble updating firefox
<matozoid> btw would they ship kubuntu for free?
<Jahboy> installed to /usr/lib/firefox
<burning_bronx> Seveas, is there a dapper specific channel?
<CioN> seveas: i know it's a command but what kind of comman
<claes> cafebabe, Try and install hmmm perhaps libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 not sure if this is the right one.
<Seveas> burning_bronx, yes, this one
<Seveas> matozoid, no
<burning_bronx> O_O;
<Jahboy> and tried to set web browser prefs to it
<Seveas> CioN, then you have a lot of reading to do :)
<matozoid> why??
<Jahboy> and no luck launching
<matozoid> would be a good idea
<Jahboy> still launches 1.0.7
<CioN> seveas: u kidding me right?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3' returned no results.
<Seveas> CioN, no, just read through the output and look for your keyboard
<CioN> seveas: and then what?
<apokryphos> Seveas: are you sure it's not going to be? There was some talk that it might be
<Seveas> apokryphos, never heard of that, but I'm not omniscient :)
<apokryphos> I think it partly relied on whether there'll be a single install+live cd
<apokryphos> Seveas: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<speerfishingt> how can i switch to runlevel 3 without any X11 "init 3" doesn't stop the X11...
<Seveas> there is no runlevel without X except runlevel 1
<speerfishingt> tnx
<legout> :-D http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~lorrmann/fvwm/screens2/index.php
<cafebabe> thnak you, claes, i'll try
<Jahboy> anyone have luck updating firefox?
<Jahboy> I did it in fedora, not wanting to work the same way in Ubuntu
<eek-0> okay when i unplugged and plugged it back it..and typed dmesg i got a lot of stuff but the bottom two were: usb 1-2: USB disconnected, address 2 then usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<eek-0> frogzoo ^^^^
<wontez> do any of you use nfs for fileshares, if so what are the pros and cons exluding the fact nfs is linux only
<burning_bronx> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<burning_bronx> Jahboy, check this ^^^
<Jahboy> thx
<frogzoo> eek-0: but didn't mention something like 'new usb device detected'...
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> i shall go check again
<Jahboy> here's my problem, how do I get libstdc++5
<frogzoo> eek-0: about now we need to figure out what this device is - so we can figure out what drivers it needs or if it's even supported
<frogzoo> Jahboy: not in synaptic?
<wontez> do any of you use nfs for filesharing if so what are the pros and cons exluding the fact nfs is linux only
<B|4ckm0r3> i've got a problem!i'm trying to install the newest nvidia drivers (8174) and x tells me that i've the 8174 module (libglx.so) but the driver is still 7667 (nvidia_drv.so)!anyone can help me?
<apokryphos> Jahboy: it's in the repos
<eek-0> frogzoo, it didn't say anything about new device detected
<eek-0> lemme go put my other one in though
<wontez> hello can anyone hear umm I mean see me
<frogzoo> wontez: nfs is really good for workstation unix environments
<frogzoo> nfs is a stateful protocol, and much more robust than samba
<burning_bronx> Jahboy, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<wontez> aahh
<apokryphos> wontez: we can indeed
<wontez> thanks lol
<ZahnZa> hello
<wontez> thought i set this up wrong too
<frogzoo> wontez: however, you don't want to run nfs exports on a box that's frequently rebooted - exports should be run from highly stable servers
<Jahboy> just discovered synaptic
<Jahboy> much sweeter than yum
<eek-0> back
<void^> there's a free microsoft tool to use nfs exports on windows
<wontez> why so
<eek-0> nope it didn't say anything about new device detected, FrankyFourFinger
<eek-0> err frogzoo*
<ZahnZa> i need some help with my internet connection
<frogzoo> eek-0: just a mo
<djk_> apokryphos: why is utf8 the default locale?
<eek-0> ZahnZa, get in line. :P
<wontez> what makes rebooting bad for nfs?
<frogzoo> wontez: because nfs has state, if you have open files on the server when the server goes down, you'll have stale file handles until the server comes back up
<apokryphos> djk_: in here? It's the default for English-speaking channels on Freenode
<djk_> apokryphos: na, not in here, ubuntu..
<frogzoo> wontez: however, this can be really nice too - someone can have a file open - server crash, reboots - everything's back where it was
<B|4ckm0r3> please help me!i'm trying to install the newest nvidia drivers (8174) and x tells me that i've the 8174 module (libglx.so) but the driver is still 7667 (nvidia_drv.so)!
<apokryphos> djk_: because it's the most standard? Not really sure of the advantages/disadvantages. Perhaps the same reason qwerty is default keyboard layout 8)
<frogzoo> wontez: you can even failover the nfs export from one server to another - giving you complete HA on your file server - it's brilliant for enterprise setups
<eek-0> frogzoo, anything i need to do?
<frogzoo> eek-0: so did we figure out what device this was?
<eek-0> i dont know
<eek-0> its USB dude
<wontez> HA?
<frogzoo> eek-0: did this come in a box?
<eek-0> yes
<frogzoo> wontez: HA = high availbility
<eek-0> a long time ago
<djk_> apokryphos: well, the reason for qwerty are historical and rather stupid nowadays
<eek-0> its Netopia
<wontez> kinda like a UPS
<apokryphos> djk_: sure
<frogzoo> eek-0: did this device come with windows drivers?
<eek-0> yes.
<apokryphos> djk_: a few reasons http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF8
<claes> eek-0, Can you plug the usb in a windows computer and see what driver it loads?
<frogzoo> wontez: nope - HA is like 2 servers - when one crashes, the other one takes over
<eek-0> claes, what do you mean?
<frogzoo> claes: good call
<eek-0> i'd have to install it on this computer
<wontez> so is it seamless redundency?
<eth42> where can I logout on wiki.ubuntu.com? I seem to be logged in but there are no controls to logout?!!
<eek-0> a disc came with the device ..a disc to install the driver
<frogzoo> eek-0: plug it into a windows box - then look under device manager to find out what it is
<eek-0> why?
<apokryphos> eth42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<eek-0> why does it matter what it is?
<frogzoo> eek-0: this device won't work without a linux driver - you need to know what device it is to find the right driver, or if one even exists
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anybody knows how can I use 2 monitors on ubuntu with 2 diferent video cards?
<wontez> do I direct who i am speaking too?
<eek-0> *sigh*
<apokryphos> wontez: in large channels it's often a good idea
<eek-0> okay brb
<wontez> *how
<apokryphos> !tell wontez about tab
<Jahboy> hey thanks for the link, worked great
<frogzoo> wontez: just type the first few chars & hit tab for completion
<eth42> apokryphos: uh, ok, couldn't see the tree for the woods! :-) thanks
<apokryphos> eth42: I agree it's badly laid out; there really should be a link near the top there.
<wontez> apokryphos,  ahh thanks
<eth42> apokryphos: if I want to change something in UserPreferences, it always tells me that passwords are not the same. but I see only one field for the password and it is automatically filled with the same password that is used for login (which of course doesn't fail). Any suggestion what could be the problem?
<wontez> frogzoo, I am thinking about using nfs on my home lan do you think it would be a bad idea?
<frogzoo> wontez: nfs is, like I say, very robust - but more work to setup by all accounts than samba - samba would probably be best just to get you up & running
<apokryphos> eth42: hm, trying to test, but the wiki is really lagging on trying to save.
<eth42> apokryphos: hmm, mine is not lagging, I just get the message that passwords are not the same. strange...
<eth42> i should try later perhaps
<eek-0> how do i go to device manager
<apokryphos> eth42: you shouldn't need the pass entered there to make UserPreferences changes
<frogzoo> just btw, the breezy qemu is 2 releases behind - current qemu is 8.0 > 7.2 > 7.0
<wontez> frogzoo, are there any good gui interfaces to help me set up samba that you know of ?
<eek-0> got it
<eth42> apokryphos: I see. now it is lagging. :-)
<eek-0> dude
<eth42> apokryphos: I mean without the password
<eek-0> frogzoo, all it says is USB device
<Ng> frogzoo: ubuntu doesn't include new releases in a stable version, just security and bug fixes. there will probably be a newer versrion in dapper though :)
<apokryphos> eth42: seems quite messed up. Might send an email as a FYI to them
<frogzoo> Ng: just compiled with the kqemu kernel module (proprietary unfortunately) it's a much quicker install so far
<eth42> apokryphos: you might or I might? :-)
<eek-0> frogzoo, so now what?
<apokryphos> eth42: I could, but if you could that would be great ;-)
<frogzoo> eek-0: you checked under device manager?
<eth42> apokryphos: ok, I will. btw, my settings now got saved (only if the password is not entered)
<eek-0> YES
<Jahboy> new problem - Java runtime environment- installed and make a link into my firefox plugins, and enabled Java in firefox prefs, and still no luck
<eek-0> it said USB device
<eek-0> thats it
<Ralken> frogzoo, sorry this is wontez
<Jahboy> any ideas?
<Ralken> frogzoo,  I didnt see your last answer
<frogzoo> Ralken: check under synaptic for 'samba' - there's lots there - but someone here will know - samba gui anyone?
<claes> Jahboy, if you check the address about:plugins in firefox what does it say?
<frogzoo> anyone know why the led on my usb key stays on after the device is unmounted, or how to get it to turn off?
<Ralken> frogzoo, I tried LinNeighborhood but I couldnt see the other PC
<claes> frogzoo, If you try and eject the device do the light go off.
<frogzoo> thx claes
<agorf> hello. how can i add extra ips to an interface as well as some routes and those thing stay after a reboot ?
<frogzoo> (dumb me)
<Jahboy> 'm checking it out now
<frogzoo> agorf: man interfaces
<Jahboy> /usr/java/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<claes> frogzoo, Glad I could help.
<Jahboy> /usr/java is my install directory for jre
<Ralken> anyone know of a good samba gui?
<vivichu_pioja> I know
<vivichu_pioja> !
<ubotu> vivichu_pioja: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<vivichu_pioja> yes
<vivichu_pioja> why?
<ZahnZa> smb4k is a good samba gui
<Ralken> frogzoo, I checked syn but didnt see anything useful
<Ralken> thanks
<frogzoo> ZahnZa: is right - install smb4k
<claes> Jahboy, is that on about:plugins in firefox?
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<Ralken> that says its for kde will I have to install the entire kde suite to use it?
<rikai> woah, new kernel update just came down the pipe it seems, at least for me.
<Jahboy> where the link to the java plugin is
<frogzoo> !java
<ZahnZa> you can also use xSMBrowser
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ralken> ZahnZa, that says its for kde will I have to install the entire kde suite to use it?
<eth42> how good is the GNU Java environment? can it used as a replacement for Sun/Java? (cause I can't start a jar I have, obviously because java.lang.StringBuilder is not present)
<aftertaf> Ralken:  just the dependencies
<Ralken> ZahnZa, Im installing xSMBrowser to test it out
<mjr> eth42, it's "pretty good" when it comes to non-AWT/Swing stuff
<ZahnZa> Ralken, alright
<Moodles> Is there an easy way to install ubuntu through a LAN? I want to serve it from my main winxp box
<mjr> (when it comes to AWT/Swing stuff, it's more like "getting there slowly")
<eth42> mjr: ok, so no jedit or projectx
<aftertaf> Moodles:  do the install on cd, then setup networking and ISP sharing on your xp box
<agorf> frogzoo, are u sure that with interfaces you can set static routes?
<mjr> eth42, probably not, no. But yes Eclipse.
<DarkFame> anyone tried out Darwinia? what do you think?
<eth42> mjr: so if java.lang.StringBuilder is missing, do I just need to install some deb?
<frogzoo> agorf: nope, sry
<Navire> Hi, folks
<aftertaf> hi :] 
<mjr> eth42, not sure on the spesific on that
<frogzoo> agorf: yes actually - you should be able to add a post command - & add the static route
<eth42> ok, thanks, mjr
<Navire> Someone know where I find packge Twinkle SIP phone for Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Navire: u try synaptic first?
<agorf> ok thanks
<Moodles> aftertaf: problem is, the cdrom in the target machine is stuffed, I can use it to boot from cds, but it doesn't install reliably
<aftertaf> Moodles:  whip out the cdrom from the xp box, just to install, then get it on the net and apt-get away :] 
<Ralken> ZahnZa,  how do you find where the executable is once its installed?
<Moodles> i guess i'll be forced to do it :(
<ZahnZa> Ralken, you should just be able to type xSMBrowser in a terminal and open it up
<Sionide> http://blogs.gnome.org/view/uraeus/2005/12/23/0 <- cost free mp3
<Sionide> plugin/playback
<ZahnZa> Ralken, the binary is \usr\bin\xsmbrowser
<Seveas> Sionide, yes, that indeed is exciting news
<IamJacksUsername> If I create a CD with security updates and make it a repository, what will the patches for programs not installed do when installed?
<Navire> frogzoo: Yes. I find in synaptic
<Navire> No find.
<Sionide> tis
<Sionide> one of the biggest things noobs complain about is mp3s isn't it
<ZahnZa> i'm having problems with my wireless connection
<frogzoo> Navire: I see there's 'kphone' a SIP phone
<IamJacksUsername> ...will they be installed?
<frogzoo> Navire: or linphone
<Ralken> ZahnZa, thanks... I have it up and it did a scan but nothing is there
<KenSentMe> when i try to install my asus WL-107g wlan pcmcia card i use this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo but i can't do 'make'  because my build dir does not excist, why?
<Navire> Ok
<frogzoo> Navire: I'd try those first
<Navire>  I will try it
<Navire> Than you
<Navire> I will back...
<Sionide> ZahnZa, i'm not - i use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<roel__> hello
<roel__> ?
<ZahnZa> Ralken, o you have samba running?
<raphink> yop roel__
<roel__> ah it works :)
<roel__> bye
<roel__> just testing it out :)
<roel__> merry christmas everybody
<Denstark> Morning guys =) Friday! And almost xmas. Yay.
<roel__> bye
<Ralken> ZahnZa, yes the Smb4K is running
<ZahnZa> Sionide, the connection works fine, i am connected to my access point, and i ping sites, but i cant open them in a browser or install packages
<Denstark> Can you ping IPs or domain names?
<ZahnZa> Ralken, you have smb4k installed?
<Sionide> ZahnZa, dont think thats a problem with your wireless then
<Sionide> do you have a proxy or something?
<Ralken> ZahnZa, I have both Smb4k and xSMbrowser installed but Smb4k looks easier so Im going to use it
<ZahnZa> Sionide, no
<gnubien> hi, where would i find the commands in ubuntu CD that turn off the pc on shutdown?
<Ralken> ZahnZa, should I un-install the other program
<ZahnZa> Ralken, if you're not gonna use then yeah, but it wont matter either way
<KenSentMe> i have a question: should there always be a folder called 'build'  in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/ ?
<ZahnZa> Sionide, any ideas?
<Sionide> ZahnZa, nope
<Ralken> ZahnZa, ok I have it running and did a scan but nothing there?
<KenSentMe> mine is missing and this howto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/DriverAndRaconfig requests one to complete it
<aftertaf> KenSentMe:  sounds like "cos i deleted it, is that good?" :)
<gnubien> echo -e "\0110\0141\0160\0160\0171 \0110\0157\0154\0151\0144\0141\0171\0163\041"
<KenSentMe> aftertaf: i didn't deleted it
<KenSentMe> delete
<aftertaf> KenSentMe:  heheh joking. try installing build-essential.
<KenSentMe> aftertaf: i just did, but ok, i try again
<aftertaf> kennethlove:  and kernel-headers maybe
<aftertaf> KenSentMe:  i meant ;)
<ZahnZa> Ralken, you might try manually mounting the share that you want
<Ralken> ZahnZa,  I have to have this program on both pc's correct
<ZahnZa> Ralken, no, smb4k is just a gui for smbclient, you need smbd on the pc thta want to share files on
<KenSentMe> aftertaf: should that be kernel-headers-2.6.11-9 or linux-kernel-headers ?
<Ralken> ZahnZa, ahh ok
<ZahnZa> Ralken, sorry for my horrible typing, laptops and no sleep=bad typing
<aftertaf> KenSentMe:  i dont know... try both ;)
<Ralken> ZahnZa, no prob... I did a search for smbd on syn and nothing came up
<ZahnZa> any one have any idea why with my wireless connection i can ping sites but not view them in a browser or install packages
<KenSentMe> aftertaf: ok, lol
<ZahnZa> Ralken, it is installed with the samba package, you just have to have it running
<Ralken> ZahnZa,  lol ok
<aftertaf> bye all :] 
<Ralken> ZahnZa, tried to run smbd and it sayed aborted due to panic action on line 48
<cliebow_> anyone else have trouble with gnome working right after switching to ldap authentication?
<Tv> Hello. Is there a nice way to put the livecd on a usb stick?
<Ralken> ZahnZa, *said
<Benix> hi
<Benix> What is the packagename of the acx wlancard driver?
<scanwinder> #winehq
<ZahnZa> Ralken, have you setup you config file smbd yet?
<ZahnZa> brb
<Ralken> ZahnZa,  no
<Ralken> ZahnZa, Im going to read up on the samba and ask some more questions later Im starting to feel lazy brb
<ZahnZa> back
<ZahnZa> Ralken, alright
<ZahnZa> i'm have trouble connection to sites, my wireless conection is good, i can ping sites but not open them in a browser, nor can i install any packages
<ZahnZa> having*
<vilcimoraes> ola
* CaptainMorgan knoes he was put here to be driven mad by computers....
<KenSentMe> ZahnZa: does it work with a cabled connection?
<ZahnZa> KenSentMe, I don't know, don't have wired a connection for it
<stianh> Hey, my laptop has a memorycard reader built in, but it's not deteced automatically by ubuntu, or at least memory cards inserted aren't detected and mounted, /var/logs/messages shows no activity when inserting and ejecting cards.
<stianh> Any suggestions on what to do?
<KenSentMe> ZahnZa: well that way you can find out if it's your ubuntu-installation or the wireless card
<Seveas> stianh, try the command lspci
<Seveas> if it shows your reader as being made by Texas Instruments, then forget about using it
<ZahnZa> KenSentMe, it's not the card, ive used it in another machine, and i have a connection to the router, i can search on google but view any other sites
<KenSentMe> ZahnZa: there's no proxy or something?
<ZahnZa> not view*
<Jahboy> do the Make commands work in Ubuntu (make install)
<ZahnZa> KenSentMe, no
<Jahboy> I got command not found
<stianh> Seveas, lots of texas instruments yes, both firewire, cardbus and unknown mass storage device, why forget about using them?
<pauli> hola
<KenSentMe> Jahboy: not standard i think
<pauli> hello
<Seveas> stianh, because TI does not publish linux drivers or specifications for these readers
<KenSentMe> Jahboy: maybe you can install build-essentials
<Jahboy> k
<ZahnZa> KenSentMe, I can also view my network shares
<stianh> Seveas, but that hasn't stopped people from making drivers for things in the past *sigh* are people getting lazy?
<KenSentMe> ZahnZa: and visit them?
<Seveas> stianh, no, but it's not done yet, so forget about using it for now
<stianh> hmm
<Ng> stianh: or help make the drivers :)
<ZahnZa> KenSentMe, yes
<Jahboy> and pardon my ignorance, but what is the command to get that
<mustard5> Jahboy, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stianh> Ng: hehe, if they are making the drivers in php or ruby, then I guess sure :P
<Seveas> Jahboy, install the build-essential package via your favourite package manager
<Ng> stianh: still, might be worth tracking down someone who's writing drivers and get in touch with them
<stianh> Ng, yeah, just gotta get some more details on those devices in question
<Jahboy> "couldn't find package"
<mustard5> Jahboy, most likely you need to enable extra repositories
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Jahboy about repositories
<stianh> firewire doesn't matter to me, don't have any firewire devices, pcmcia isn't too much of a problem, but I'd really like to have that cardreader :)
<mustard5> Jahboy, check PM from ubotu
<Jahboy> k
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello ppl
<Sh4d0x> *shadox entered the rooooom =D
<KenSentMe> hey
<mustard5> hey Inf3ctedFx
<Inf3ctedFx> hey mustard5
<Sh4d0x> hi there :)
<Inf3ctedFx> I already make work dual monitore
<Inf3ctedFx> it was sooo simple lol
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, :)
<Lukian> :D
<Lukian> Inf3ctedFx: how so?
<Inf3ctedFx> but now I have a small problem but I dont think is going to be a problem
<Inf3ctedFx> Lukian:  look I have 2 video cards
<Inf3ctedFx> both r nvidia but diferent configuration
<Sh4d0x> does anyone knows if there exists a linux objectdock version?
<Inf3ctedFx> the only thiong I done was make the same exact xorg configuration in xorg.conf
<Inf3ctedFx> Sh4d0x: superkaramba
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx: thnQ
<Inf3ctedFx> so Lukian  I copy almost everything inside my xorg.conf but using the specification for my secon monitor and video cart
<Inf3ctedFx> *card
<nobotz> how does one determine the version of ubuntu one is running
<Inf3ctedFx> and it works
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, ah ok...so the old drivers run your new card?
<nobotz> cat /etc/debian_version gives me a debian version
<Inf3ctedFx> nobotz: check ur source.list
<mustard5> nobotz, cat /etc/issue
<Inf3ctedFx> if in ther repositories said something like hoary or breezy thats the version u r runinig
<Inf3ctedFx> yes mustard5  the old driver runs just fine
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, well done :)
<nobotz> got it
<Inf3ctedFx> but what I have here now is a CLONE desktop lol
<Inf3ctedFx> I can go with my mouse back and ford
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I just put a new 80 gig hard drive in today so I'm setting up a second install of ubunut :)
<Inf3ctedFx> but my second monitor has exactly the same desktop as my main monitor
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I'm glad to say goodbye to my 8gb and 12gb drives :)
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, I just installed superkaramba with apt-get install, but where can i find my "shortcut" for using it?
<Inf3ctedFx> mustard5: actually i;m going to buy a 200 gig hd today lol
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, hehehe
<mustard5> Sh4d0x, you probably need to create a menu entry?
<Inf3ctedFx> Sh4d0x: go and google it superkaramba, to be honest with u.. I never use it.. well I did just once
<Inf3ctedFx> I believe u have to download all those toys superkaramba has
<Inf3ctedFx> like the weather, the dock etc etc etc
<Sh4d0x> ow, :(
<gnomefreak> good morning
<Inf3ctedFx> the when u type in console "superkaramba" it will open
<mustard5> morning gnomefreak
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, morning? =D
<Inf3ctedFx> Sh4d0x: type on terminal "superkaramba"
<dailyrorschach> anyone know how to get my fonts to 96dpi
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, ok, just a sec :)
<Inf3ctedFx> mustard5:  what I need now is not a clone of my desktop I need a extended desktop xD
<Ng> dailyrorschach: system->preferences->font->Details
<nobotz> where do I find ubuntu package downloads
<gnomefreak> synaptic nobotz
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, so what do you use that for?
<deFrysk> nobotz, packages.ubuntu.com
<Inf3ctedFx> nobotz:  on synaptic
<Inf3ctedFx> on ubuntu
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, thnxx
<mustard5> Inf3ctedFx, I always wonder why people have these dual monitor setups
<Navire> frogzoo: I try both, kphone e linphone. But dont work with Telextreme VOIP server.
<Inf3ctedFx> Sh4d0x:  it works?
<Inf3ctedFx> hahaha
<Inf3ctedFx> is pretty cool to work with 2 minitors mustard5
<Sh4d0x> inf3ctedFx, yes it opened a screen "karamba" now I can set some options
<Inf3ctedFx> yes, go ahead and play with it for a littler bit
* gnomefreak can barely keep track of one moniter :( 
<defdc> hey, how do you change your window manager ? you just install it and that's all ?
<Inf3ctedFx> defdc: which one did u install?
<Ralken> how do I edit a file as sudo
<Lukian> defdc: "sessions" on the login screen i believe
<defdc> i have not installed it yet
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, in waiting my powerbook G4 arrives, i surely will amuse myself a bit with the dock :D
<Lukian> Ralken: sudo <youreditor> file
<defdc> but i plan to replace metacity by openbox
<gnomefreak> Ralken, sudo gedit <path>
<Inf3ctedFx> lol Sh4d0x
<Ralken> k
<Ralken> thanks
<Inf3ctedFx> defdc:  yes just donwload it then log off , select the choise session and select the one u want to start with
<defdc> Lukian, you sure ? becaus ei think you choose your desktop environment there
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, as future designer i need a strong graphical computer, that's why i chose G4 powerbook, ubuntu is just for fun :)
<gnomefreak> defdc, what window manager did you install
<Inf3ctedFx> Apple... good choise Sh4d0x
<defdc> openbox
<borfast> hi everyone
<gnomefreak> defdc, openbox is a desktop eniveronment isnt it?
<defdc> no i don't think so gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> same as blackbox and fluxbox
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, uhu better than microsnot windoze
<gnomefreak> !info openbox
<ubotu> openbox: (standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.2-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 194 kB, Installed size: 920 kB
<Sh4d0x> Inf3ctedFx, :D
<defdc> :)
<borfast> guys, I'm about to update my kernel but I just thought: which version should I use, the i686 one or the K7 one? I'm asking this because I have an Athlon 64 but I'm not using the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, so which of these kernels would be better for my CPU?
<defdc> ok, anyway i'll try now
<gnomefreak> !fluxbox
<ubotu> methinks fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Ng> borfast: k7
<mustard5> borfast, k7 is for amd
<Ralken> I just installed swat and whenever I put in the address for it in the browser it says the connection is refused
<lowman62> okay how do I register my nick in here?
<gnomefreak> i told him it was same :(
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> I heard register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<lowman62> ty :)
<gnomefreak> lowman62, /msg nickserv register <password>
<borfast> ok, thanks, guys :)
<borfast> I know K7 is for Athlons but I never bothered about this before. now I'm just curious as to why I installed the i686 version before... :P
<mustard5> borfast, how much RAM you got?
<lowman62> cool thanks loads
<lowman62> :)
<dailyrorschach> can I just upgrade firefox to 1.5 through apt-get?
<mustard5> dailyrorschach, no
<gnomefreak> dailyrorschach, no
<Lukian> dailyrorschach: no, because it's not 'stable'
<mustard5> !firefox15
<ubotu> I guess firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<dailyrorschach> ok, so I'll have to compile it manually
<Lukian> if you are crazy enough :)
<lowman62> dailyrorschach: tis barely worth upgrading to
<lowman62> not much has changed
<Lukian> lowman62: imho it's worth downgrading from :p
<Inf3ctedFx> ok does anyone knows how can I prevent the TwinView?
<mustard5> personally I'll just wait for a new version to arrive in the repos :)
<lowman62> lol
<mustard5> I'm too lazy to upgrade any other way :)
<dailyrorschach> and I'm guessing to run gaim2beta on linux I'll need to compile it
<Lukian> i use opera myself, so you can enjoy it if you like :P
<nobotz> how does one list packages in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> when it becomes "stable" enough for ubuntu they will backport it
<odat> anyone have any experience getting an Aureal A3D sound chip working?
<gnomefreak> nobotz,  to install or just to look through?
<mustard5> nobotz, as in the whole list or just search via command line?
<dailyrorschach> yes, I understand that, but that doesn't mean I don't also want to use the beta
<borfast> mustard5: 512 MB
<nobotz> just look through
<nobotz> the list
<nobotz> that is already installed
<gnomefreak> nobotz,  go to packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ohhhh
<mustard5> borfast, k...I believe it won't make much difference unless you have over 1gb of RAM
<gnomefreak> already installed
<nobotz> yes
<mustard5> borfast, I'm on AMD too..but I just stick with the 386 kernel now
<gnomefreak> thats a good question ive never done that before :(
<gnomefreak> !commands
<ubotu> from memory, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Davey`> is there any way to make my Seagate External Drive "One Touch Backup" button do something/
<mustard5> nobotz, you on gnome?
<gnomefreak> try that site see if it gives you the commands to use
<mustard5> nobotz, couldn't you just look at the installed packages in synatic?
<borfast> mustard5: I know that regarding the CPU, that is correct (64 bit handles much more RAM) but does the kernel have anything to do with that, too? I mean, is one of the kernels more optimized for more RAM?
<nobotz> is there a  commandline tool
<borfast> mustard5: and why do you stick with the 386? any special reason or simply because using one of the other kernels won't bring you much of an improvement?
<frogzoo> nobotz: just kick off a terminal
<indy> hi, somebody can help me? im trying to connect a pen drive in my ubuntu, but i dont know how to mount it
<gnomefreak> nobotz,  go to those sites that ubotu posted and see if there is a command for it
<mustard5> borfast, I believe k7 handles RAM over 1GB better for that motherboard...thats what I hear... :)
<frogzoo> indy: most like will autodetect - just plug it in
<Sh4d0x_lunching> Inf3ctedFx, i don't get it working :s there is just a small bomb icone in the tray , can you help me further after dinner, cuz i'm not getting wise of it
<mustard5> borfast, I don't know the technicalities of it all :)
<dailyrorschach> is there known problems with alps touchpads?
<borfast> mustard5: ok :) thanks :)
<mustard5> nobotz, well i wonder what apt-cache show might do
<mustard5> nobotz, usually you put a package name in
<dailyrorschach> because my ability to click seems to kick out every now and again
<mustard5> nobotz, but you could see if it does more :)
<indy> ok, but it doesnt it, hahaha
<indy> i think
<frogzoo> dailyrorschach: here too on a sony - think it's related to cpu/scaling
<ZahnZa> i am having troube with my internet connection, i have a wireless connection, i am connected to my router and can ping outside sites but not view them in a browser or install packages
<borfast> well, all done, time to reboot. I'll be back shortly, 'cause I have two other things to talk about here. I'll be back in a few moments ;)
<dailyrorschach> yea, right now I'm stuck in xchat, not even alt tab is working at the moment though
<frogzoo> dailyrorschach: kb not working sounds more serious though
<gnomefreak> dailyrorschach,  what are you trying to do?
<indy> frogzoo where is mount it? i'd try in all cdrom and floppy
<frogzoo> indy: a folder show up on your desktop?
<dailyrorschach> well im trying to use the click on my touchpad
<dailyrorschach> but all of a sudden i can't
<Lukian> nobotz: apt-cache showpkgs --installed
<dailyrorschach> I can't tab-alt to change windows or click
<dailyrorschach> my cursor is stuck as a input cursor and wont change when going over other windows
<indy> there isnt a folder on my desktop, im in kde
<Lukian> nobotz: apt-cache pkgnames --installed
<Lukian> nobotz: sorry :D
<indy> if i try on gnome would works?
<ZahnZa> i am having troube with my internet connection, i have a wireless connection, i am connected to my router and can ping outside sites but not view them in a browser or install packages, anyone have any ideas?
<dailyrorschach> got it to kinda word, I have to right click before left clicking...
<dailyrorschach> ZahnZa: dns set up?
<Lukian> that doesn't appear to work however?
<nobotz> that does it Lukian
<mustard5> indy, what file format is the pen drive?
<ZahnZa> dailyrorschach, yes
<indy> fat i think
<mustard5> indy, you want an icon on your desktop or just want to mount it?
<indy> it was formatted when i bought it
<Lukian> nobotz: i get packages listed that aren't installed.
<indy> two things that i downloaded
<nobotz> no I am just trying to get broadcom wireless working on AMD64 laptop
<nobotz> so was trying to see if I had gcc and related dev packages
<nobotz> and kernel sources
<nobotz> I am an debian/ubuntu newbie coming from an RPM based world
<mustard5> nobotz, you could just type in the install commands and it well tell you if you have the latest version if you wanted to
<gnomefreak> nobotz, to get dev packages with gcc sudo apt-get install build-essential and what you dont have it will install
<lowman62> does anyone know how to mount a usb jumpdrive?
<ga^vu> hi...i'm trying to install something, and it tells me "permission denied"
<dailyrorschach> yeah this is nuts, I seem to loose the ability to properly click with my alps touchpad
<ga^vu> can i do anything?
<nobotz> yeah but internet needs to work for that
<nobotz> for which I need to get the wifi driver running
<nobotz> by copying files I need from another box
<mustard5> ga^vu, what are you installing?
<gnomefreak> ga^vu,  use sudo before the command as in sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<indy> ok, i mounted it!!!, thak you
<ga^vu> opendchub
<mustard5> nobotz, build-essential is on the install CD
<nobotz> I don't have a CD
<odat> anyone have any experience getting an Aureal A3D sound chip working?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install opendchub
<mustard5> nobotz, hmmm..ok
<gnomefreak> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nobotz> I am on that already
<nobotz> downloaded the ndiswrapper
<nobotz> etc.
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello again ppl
<gnomefreak> gm Inf3ctedFx
<Inf3ctedFx> gm gnomefreak
<lowman62> does anyone know how to mount a usb jumpdrive?
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows how can I keep my icons on the desktop at the right hand side of my screen?
<lowman62> in breezy of course :)
<FaithX> xorg is hogging my cpu when I watch movies or even when I scoll large amounts of data in an xterm :-(
<void^> what X driver?
<lowman62> Inf3ctedFx: the only way I could find to do that was to turn my onitor upside down
<lowman62> :P
<Inf3ctedFx> lol
<Inf3ctedFx> that was funny
<Inf3ctedFx> no 4 real
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows?
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt have desktop icons
<nobotz> I prefer the way the RPMS are normally listed on a single page for a specific platform
<gnomefreak> Seveas,  is there a ubuntu-dev channel?
<silfar> pessoal onde eu encontro informao pra configurar o velox no ubuntu ?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, what do you need it for?
<cliff> mornin
<Seveas> silfar, please stick to english in here
<FaithX> void^: Device "Silicon Motion, Inc. SM712 LynxEM+"
<OMGsplosion> I am sexually attracted to Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i want to find out if the dapper kernel has same drivers as breezy kernel
<Seveas> silfar, #ubuntu-br is the pt_BR speaking channel
<gnomefreak> nic drivers to be less general
<silfar> seveas sorry,  chanel error
<silfar> by
<Seveas> gnomefreak, newer versions and possibly more drivers
<grogoreo> would someone mind telling why firefox is slower on linux than windows? Is it to do with linux or mozilla/firefox? Is this problem sorted with vr 1.5?
<OMGsplosion> I think it is sorted in 1.5
<OMGsplosion> from my own experience, it seems like they're both roughly the same speed
<OMGsplosion> \m/(^^,)\m/
<grogoreo> sorry, I forgot to mention when using CSS
<OMGsplosion> uh-huh
<OMGsplosion> I have no idea what CSS is
<OMGsplosion> lol
<grogoreo> with transparent backgrounds etc. It seems it doesn't render fast enough
<grogoreo> Cascading Style Sheets, it changes the look of a web site
<frogzoo> !tell OMGsplosion about restricted
<gnomefreak> do you know what release its on?
<ki4cgp> nobotz, what laptop brand/model did you get?  I'm curious as I have one waiting under the tree
<gnomefreak> flight 2?
<void^> FaithX: that's the id string reported by the device. you'll want to figure out what chipset it uses and which X driver you can use for acceleration.
<nobotz> compaq r4016
<ki4cgp> nobotz, ok.  similar to mine.  I'm getting an HP zv2601
<lowman62> does anyone know how to mount a usb jumpdrive???
<nobotz> ki4cgp: I remember having wiped off my previously configured ubuntu
<nobotz> most of the stuff works
<nobotz> but right now I am stuck with a vanilla install
<nobotz> and no CD
<nobotz> so trying to get things to work again
<OMGsplosion> probably a n00b question, but how I do get the Ubuntu menu (the start menu thingy) to be semi-transparent?
<ga^vu> if i create a server on ubuntu...can anyone help me configure internet?
<Seveas> OMGsplosion, not easily, only if you install a composite manager and fiddle with a lot of settings
<OMGsplosion>   :-(
<lowman62> *takes jumpdrive shoves it like a pecker into windows box and shares it to samba* ..screw it that works
<nobotz> ki4cgp: these machines are still slow
<OMGsplosion> damn
<ki4cgp> nobotz, what speed?
<ga^vu> if i create a server on ubuntu...can anyone help me configure internet?
<nobotz> the compaq/hp AMD 6 laptops
<OMGsplosion> is it easier in KDE?
<FaithX> void^: well at the moment it is using the "siliconmotion" driver
<ga^vu> or...explain how to share internet connection
<Sh4d0x> back
<brother_of_jared> Greets!
<Runensklave> hallo leute
<brother_of_jared> Can someone remind me how to register a nick?
<void^> FaithX: ok, should be ok then.. check if your video player uses xv for playback
<Runensklave> everyone english here?
<OMGsplosion> yep
<Runensklave> ok no problem ;-)
<brother_of_jared> <--- English
<mjr> Runensklave, no, but that's the language of the channel
<iflipti> well, american, but yeah
<ga^vu> if i started an application from the terminal...how do i stop it? :D
<lowman62> <---CANADIAN
<lowman62> :D
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> from memory, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<brother_of_jared> <--- CANADIAN too
<OMGsplosion> I usually just close the terminal window
<stianh> omg
<raphink> <---- French
<Runensklave> I shall warn you in advance - I'm quite a noob, and need your help
<lowman62> all right brother
<brother_of_jared> !register
* stianh is norwegian
<OMGsplosion> I'm aware its probably not the way to go
<Runensklave> I want to run ubuntu and XP at the same time
<OMGsplosion> okie-dokie
<OMGsplosion> I'm doing that too
<Rickat59> i just installed ubuntu .. it never asked me for a root password
<Rickat59> what is it?
<Runensklave> now do I need grub or something?
<brother_of_jared> lowman, where you at?
<OMGsplosion> it automatically installs grub
<stianh> Runensklave, have you installed ubuntu?
<Runensklave> or does it ask me what I want to boot?
<Runensklave> not yet
<stianh> ok
<Runensklave> got my ext3 partition already
<Runensklave> and a cd
<lowman62> brother_of_jared: I lilve in savannah georgia :D
<stianh> then you will be asked to install grub
<Runensklave> ok will now install
<lowman62> *live even
<bigcx2> hey everyone
<lowman62> :P
* brother_of_jared Alberta
<stianh> Runensklave, and grub will give options "Linux" and "DOS"
<Runensklave> thank you very much!
<Runensklave> see you!
<stianh> DOS would be windows then :)
<bigcx2> i have a question about dpkg
<Runensklave> ok
<Runensklave> thx
<stianh> no worries
<brother_of_jared> So.. how do I register a nick again?
<stianh> hmm
<no0tic> in dapper my ipod & others usb devices don't automount
<stianh> . /msg nickserv register?
<bigcx2> if i have a file on my system how can i see which package owns it
<mustard5> .../msg nickserv register nickname password I think
<OMGsplosion> Ubuntu kicks ass
<OMGsplosion> \m/(^^,)\m/
<mustard5> ./msg nickserv register help for the best advice
<lowman62> OMG: sure does (_!_)
<stianh> OMGsplosion, Noooo, it doesn't. that would be rude of it
<OMGsplosion> lol
<stianh> OMGsplosion, however it does rock, roll and rule
<mustard5> brother_of_jared, heh..I got them all wrong I think :)
<mustard5> brother_of_jared, /msg nickserv help register
<bigcx2> if i have a file on my system how can i see which package owns it
<bigcx2> anyone?
<fenris> bigcx2: dpkg -S filename
<brother_of_jared> Mustard... I got it.
<bigcx2> i tried that...it said the file wasn't found even tho it's there
<bigcx2> dpkg -S /usr/bin/java
<mustard5> brother_of_jared, you've done well despite my misguiding advice :)
<bigcx2> dpkg: /usr/bin/java not found.
<brother_of_jared> mustard.. now the meaty question
<fenris> bigcx2: perhaps it is a link
<fenris> manged by the alternatives system
<mustard5> bigcx2, I think apt-cache has some type of reverse depends function
<fenris> managed
<bigcx2> ahaa
<brother_of_jared> how do I set GAIM it auto identify me when I some on?
<enos> just installed, configured, and sent in my devices! mission accomplished.
<bigcx2> tis a link
<brother_of_jared> I'm used to mIRC
<odat> anyone have any experience getting an Aureal A3D sound chip working?
<mustard5> brother_of_jared, not sure about how GAIM works with IRC..
<mustard5> brother_of_jared, I'm on xchat
<brother_of_jared> enos // cool name
<OMGsplosion> yeah speaking of GAIM, I was wondering is there anything I can do to make it notify me on-screen (not just via sound) ?
<Sh4d0x> can anyone help me how to get a apple dock  in my ubuntu, i installed superkaramba but i don't get it :$
<OMGsplosion> +if someone comes on/off line
<enos> Why wasn't i asked to setup a root password, during the installation, and where can I set this up?
<enos> brother_of_jared, thanks
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, are you on breezy?
<brother_of_jared> enos // does it come from a small blue book?
<OMGsplosion> yes I am mustard
* brother_of_jared is on Breezy too
<soldieruk400> hi all
<enos> brother_of_jared, I have no clue. I was just sorta born with it. lol.
<rev> I just installed fglrx drivers but now all the fonts are supersized... where can I set the dpi?
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, hmmm k...my gaim flashes the message in task bar when a message comes in
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, there must be an option in there somewhere
<Sh4d0x> mustard5  yup there is
<brother_of_jared> enos // no problem.. I've just never encountered it outside the Book of Mormon is all
<sciboy> Guys it's been an entire month and i still can't figure out what's wrong, i can't print anything to my Epson C45 using CUPS.
<OMGsplosion> yes mine too.. but what I mean is like in the windows msn there's like a little thing that popups in the lower right hand corner that tells me "mustard5 has just signed in"
<OMGsplosion> does GAIM do that?
<sciboy> I'm running a Debian system, but i'm pretty desperate right now.
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, ah ok
<nocturn> Has anyone here used oem-config?
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, not sure about that one
<brother_of_jared> OMG // mot that I've noticed
<sciboy> I have absolutely no idea whats wrong!
<brother_of_jared> *not
<OMGsplosion> lol... me neither
<Sh4d0x> OMGsplosion, hmm, mayB you need to search in the preferences by plugin
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, buddly list has a 'raise window on events' option
<sciboy> I mean, i plug it in, it does the usual usblp shit and whola lsusb shows it's there, i run mtink and look at that, i've wasted half my ink and haven't printed off one page yet.
<OMGsplosion> interesting... so when someone logs in it will raise the window?
<sciboy> I go to cups web interface, my printer having been setup with a range of printer drivers, the only consistent thing being /dev/usb/lp0
<sciboy> usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<iflipti> mustard5, do you know anything about PCMCIA cards?
<mustard5> OMGsplosion, I would assume so, if you have it set to watch for that event in the list underneath maybe
<sciboy> I just don't get it...
<mustard5> iflipti, absolutely nil about them :)
<sciboy> Where's the malfunction?
<sciboy> I mean, can i atleast get an error message or something.
<no0tic> hey, where can I talk about dapper problems?
<sciboy> Not this whole silent, I REFUSE TO PRINT shit.
<iflipti> mustard5, ok, no worries.
<odat> anyone have any experience getting an Aureal A3D sound chip working?
<mustard5> odat, I would think they should work by default
<sciboy> I remember a "Cannot connect to device error" somewhere along the line, but that really didn't take me anywhere.
<brother_of_jared> Raise window???
<mustard5> odat, is it not working at all or just no 3d?
<odat> mustard5, not at all
<sciboy> E [24/Dec/2005:01:01:26 +1100]  PID 7112 crashed on signal 9!
<odat> mustard5, not even recognized by lspci
<mustard5> odat, hmmmm
<brother_of_jared> Greets Hymn
<enos> how do I mount vfat?
<brother_of_jared> With Linux, specifically Breezy... how do you check the size and usage of your drive(s)?
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me the difference between ubuntu and suse?
<HymnToLife> hi brother_of_jared
<enos> a
<HymnToLife> brother_of_jared > sudo disks-admin
<BlueDevil> brother_of_jared: df -h
<brother_of_jared> in terminal?
<HymnToLife> yes
<brother_of_jared> is there an icon I can use?
<HymnToLife> or System > Administration > Disks
<HymnToLife> it's the same thing
<mustard5> odat, I'm just googling around for something
<brother_of_jared> cool thanks
<giggsey> humm, I am in great need of help :P
<sciboy> [Job 19]  Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Success
<iflipti> could someone tell me what "run make installfw" means?  Is make a command/program?
<mustard5> odat, I'm seeing references to a linux driver for them in google...not sure whether thats going to lead anywhere though
<korpt1x> hi
<giggsey> Is it possible to install ubuntu using a gentoo livecd - I have a 5.10 install cd, but it keeps failing on installing base system (burnt it twice, and the download matches the MD5sum)
<korpt1x> im
<korpt1x> back
<korpt1x> hahaha
<korpt1x> im using ubuntu off liveCD
<korpt1x> and it wont connect to the net
<korpt1x> ?
<mustard5> odat, is it a card or onboard?
<sciboy> [Job 19]  Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usblp0": Success
<korpt1x> ..
<sciboy> Is usb:/dev/etc the right thing to be using?
<CaptainMorgan> anybody use imagemajick ?
<korpt1x> ?
<CaptainMorgan> how is it?
<S11m> Hi
<brother_of_jared> inkscape anyone?
<giggsey> *cough*(
<S11m> I would like to ask a question
<korpt1x> hello
<CaptainMorgan> S11m,  you can't
<DarkFame> lol
<S11m> lol
<S11m> Im just polite;)(
<S11m> ;)
<AD> hey, does anyone know if there is any accelerated opengl support for trident cards?
<korpt1x> hi
<korpt1x> ?
<S11m> I dowed The ubuntu Live cd
* brother_of_jared would like to have inkscape recognize the pressure sensitivity of my tablet
<korpt1x> <korpt1x> im using ubuntu off liveCD
<korpt1x> <korpt1x> and it wont connect to the net
<S11m> booted it up
<S11m> thn it was starting to create me an usrname
* DarkFame don't like the ubuntu livecd
<HymnToLife> anyone knows a mov => avi converter ?
<S11m> but said tht it is too short or sumthing
<brother_of_jared> sorry I don't
<DarkFame> your password?
<S11m> i diidint eaven give him one!
<korpt1x> ..
<korpt1x> help
<korpt1x> help again
<brother_of_jared> sorry korpt.. I'm a newbie at this OS
<HymnToLife> korpt1x > which kind of connection do you have ?
<S11m> so? wtf is going on
<chrissturm> will dapper come with gaim 2.0?
<korpt1x> i have
<korpt1x> DSL
<korpt1x> ADSL
<CaptainMorgan> S11m, your computer is a he?
<korpt1x> d-link
<CaptainMorgan> mine's a gal...
<korpt1x> from optis
<korpt1x> *Optus
<korpt1x> >
<blastradius> eeeekk lot of people here!
<korpt1x> ?
<korpt1x> HymnToLife well ?
<brother_of_jared> Any chance of seeing the Daper logo and colors yet?
<brother_of_jared> I'd like to start working on Daper graphics...
<CaptainMorgan> blastradius, it's only your imagination
<S11m> I donwed ubuntu live, booted it, it started do make me and USR, but thn a Error popped up and sayed tht my usrname is too sohtr os something
<kotton> I want to install yahelite, and it says it uses wine.  What is wine?  yes I am newbie...very
<S11m> it did not eaven ask for one
* CaptainMorgan downed Goldschlagger last night... 
<korpt1x> hello
<korpt1x> hii
<S11m> i pressed Go back at the error
<S11m> it contineud
<S11m> continued* to install
<odat> mustard5, its onboard
<S11m> thn i was at the login screen
<Davey`> CaptainMorgan: with your nick like that, that almost has sexual connotations :P
<yhcheong> couldn't install xmms
<S11m> so:) wtf is the usrname it makes you?
<S11m> and the dam pass too
<korpt1x> hello
<brother_of_jared> S11m // sorry I don't have an answer for you.. I just did a format and full install
<kotton> good morning korpt1x
<brother_of_jared> Anyone with info on the Dapper Logo and/or colours??
<korpt1x> hi
<yhcheong> need help
<yhcheong> http://pastebin.com/476623
<korpt1x> <korpt1x> im using ubuntu off liveCD
<korpt1x> and it wont connect to the net
<CaptainMorgan> Davey, Goldy is a she :-D
<korpt1x> ffs
<Davey`> CaptainMorgan: well, yay ;)
<Nei> hey, can someone tell me how I get a background image on my textmode console?
<odat> korpios, go to the setting and networking and activate the ethernet card
<kotton> korpt1x: if you are here then you are connected to net
<CaptainMorgan> i think...
<brother_of_jared> Captain.. not all she's are 100% she...
* CaptainMorgan is sore...
<korpt1x> no
<korpt1x> idiot
<korpt1x> i have win32
<kotton> NO?
<S11m> damit..
<korpt1x> im using vmware
<kotton> oh I see
<bolrod> haha
<S11m> any1 here usen ubuntu livE?
<bolrod> maybe set up vmware correctly?
<bolrod> :P
<korpt1x> YES
<korpt1x> i am
<S11m> k
<CaptainMorgan> S11m, what's your native language ?
<S11m> Estonian;)
<kotton> what is wine please?
<odat> korpt1x, go to the setting and networking and activate the ethernet card
<CaptainMorgan> wine is my sister
<bolrod> wine is not an emulator
<CaptainMorgan> be nice
<bolrod> :] 
<korpt1x> i have
<korpt1x> DSL/ADSL
<korpt1x> D-DLINK
<korpt1x> umm
<korpt1x> settings wheres that?
<bolrod> you run windows... and you are running ubuntu in vmware
<yhcheong> NEED HELP
<S11m> Boldrod: did it ask u for an usernaem and pass?
<S11m> username/
<yhcheong> http://pastebin.com/476623
<brother_of_jared> so I take it no one has any info on the logo or colours of the new Dapper to be released in the spring....?
<bolrod> and you are most certain that vmware is correctly installed..  and configured so it can use the internet?
<korpt1x> yes
<S11m> hmm
<sercz> hey everyone
<S11m> u used expert or normal?
<S11m> id didnt ask mee..
<S11m> me*
<odat> korpt1x, menu administration  i think               i'm using xfce right now
<bolrod> put it on bridged networking I guess.. can't remember
<bolrod> maybe you turned off dhcp ?....
<bolrod> in your router
<bolrod> and your ubuntu wants dhcp... to get an adress
<bolrod> ?
<S11m> just started to make me one and thn sayed tht mine was too short or sumthing else
<korpt1x> ok
<korpt1x> br
<korpt1x> b
<brother_of_jared> be back in a while
* brother_of_jared is away
<S11m> i pressed go back and it just continued
<Rickat59> korpios ... you can check your vmware settings by right clicking on the ubuntu name
<yhcheong> need help
<yhcheong> cant install xmms
<S11m>  cant anyone help me?:(
<yhcheong> http://pastebin.com/476623
<deFrysk> jaf
<yhcheong> can anyone help?
<Runensklave> here I am again
<Runensklave> it didn't work
<korpt1x> man
<korpt1x> i need
<korpt1x> help setting it up
<korpt1x> the network
<korpt1x> i use dsl/ modem
<Runensklave> I have made a partition with windows
<korpt1x> ..
<Rickat59> do you know linux korpt1x?
<korpt1x> haha if i did do u think ill be asking
<korpt1x> funny kid heh
<Rickat59> yeah : )
<korpt1x> ..
<Nei> where is a good place to put commands that should get executed on each time getty is respawned?
<Runensklave> an ext3 one with 9GB
<Rickat59> i know linux .. but running it under vmware is different
<korpt1x> (_|_)
<korpt1x> de
<korpt1x> r
<DarkFame> vmware needs vmware tools installed on the guest os
<Runensklave> I've got another 2 partitions
<Rickat59> doesn't actually need it ..
<korpt1x> man
<korpt1x> all i wanna do is
<korpt1x> set my network
<Rickat59> but it works best if yu do
<korpt1x> ffs
<DarkFame> performance sucks without it
<Runensklave> and now when I try to install ubuntu
<Rickat59> true DarkFame
<DarkFame> use qemu, it's free. :)
<Runensklave> it asks me if I want to resize one of my other ones
<korpt1x> fuck me dead mate
<Rickat59> does your network use dhcp korpt1x
<korpt1x> i duno
<korpt1x> i have DSL
<korpt1x> d-link
<S11m> damit
<Rickat59> d-link switch or network card?
<Runensklave> when I go into the partition manager, it just says the 9GB ext3 but I don't know what to do with it
<korpt1x> dis guy is blonde
<korpt1x> its DSL
<korpt1x> no card
<korpt1x> from fone line
<morenocid> Does anyone has "X" the anime serie, or know where to download it
<morenocid> ?
<Rickat59> ok so you have a dsl card in your computer?
<korpt1x> no
<Rickat59> or you have network card with a box?
<brother_of_jared> how do you create a theme for your menus and desktop?
<korpt1x> nooooooo
<korpt1x> i have a modem
<Rickat59> in windows ..
<void^> morenocid: very wrong place to ask.
<korpt1x> yes
<brother_of_jared> Ubuntu
<korpt1x> fuck
<Rickat59> what does it tell you that you have for a network card
<korpt1x> ohh mate
<korpt1x> wtf u on about
<korpt1x> i dont know anything
<korpt1x> thats why im here
<Rickat59> who setup your network?
<CaptainMorgan> Ubuntu!
<caonex> 0000:00:05.0 9050: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]  (rev bf)
<caonex> , this is the result of lspci. However, this card is not present in the network configuration. It was detected in ubuntu hoary, but not in breezy. Why is this?
<Evil_Whisper> hey guys
<CaptainMorgan> hey
<DarkFame> caonex, upgrade?
<Evil_Whisper> I need help installing my nvidia drivers
<caonex> DarkFame, clean install actually
<brother_of_jared> Oh! Captain My Captain!  How do I create a theme for Ubuntu menus and shtuff?
<korpt1x> ffs
<CaptainMorgan> I need $$
<Evil_Whisper> The nvidia installer from nvidia.com says It cannot find the version header oin the kernel source.. :(
<brother_of_jared> So do I
<korpt1x> HAHAHA
<DarkFame> Evil_Whisper, you need to download kernel-headers
<caonex> DarkFame, I find it weird that lspci makes it look like it has the driver for it, but it isnt in the network configuration.
<korpt1x> ITS WORKING
<korpt1x> FKN YEA
<korpt1x> AND I DIDNT NEED NO ONES HELP
<korpt1x> MUHAHA
<korpt1x> brb
<caonex> DarkFame, what is even more weird is that the other one took eth1 as the position instead of eth0.
<CaptainMorgan> brother_of_jared, "create" one? f**ed if I knnow... but be sure to show this brotha when you're done.. love to see it
<DarkFame> caonex, other one?
<Runensklave> can someone help me?
<CaptainMorgan> maybe
<CaptainMorgan> maybe not
<Runensklave> the situation is the following
<CaptainMorgan> sorry.. I tried
<brother_of_jared> I'll surf around and see what I can find out..
<DarkFame> Evil_Whisper, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<brother_of_jared> What sort of Theme would you want?
<Sh4d0x> i just installed Kmail (cus evolution doesn't support my gmail) but where can i find a "shortcut"
<Runensklave> i want XP as well as Ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> lay them on me brother_of_jared
<Runensklave> so I made an ext4 partition
<brother_of_jared> so anything then?
<Runensklave> ext3 sorry
<caonex> DarkFame, it should take eth1 if eth0 is taken, but since the eth0 isnt being detected it should take eth0 but that tells me that actually is detected but cant be configured or soemthing
<CaptainMorgan> sure
<DarkFame> caonex, do you have two nics?
<brother_of_jared> I'm gonna surf n' learn.. see what I can find.. brb
<CaptainMorgan> what is on your ext3 Runen?
<caonex> DarkFame, if your question was if i had another card, yes i have two of them, and both were detected by hoary and were in the network configuration
<caonex> DarkFame, yes
<DarkFame> caonex, the other one is detected and configured correctly?
<caonex> DarkFame, 0000:00:05.0 9050: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]  (rev bf)
<caonex> DarkFame, yeah....that is the one i am using now
<caonex> DarkFame, 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78)
<caonex> DarkFame, that VIA is the one i am using
<caonex> DarkFame, according to lspci that pci is known...as if there is a module for it....
<Evil_Whisper> DarkFame, what can I do I already have the headers installed.
<DarkFame> caonex, the 3com is a gbit card, right?
<DarkFame> Evil_Whisper, for you current kernel?
<Ralken> I am trying to restart inetd and for some reason i cant ps it to get the process id any ideas?
<DarkFame> Ralken, tried sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart ?
<Ralken> DarkFame,  thanks didnt even think to try it in sudo
<TheCyrus> Hey everyone, i'm still trying to install Ubuntu on my computer, but while installing the base system, it exits with a debootstrap error and gives me a return value of 1. I'm using a pressed Breezy CD for x86. Thanks
<DonVincenzo> hi, I would like my system to perform apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade in a non interactive fashion, at startup.Since it requires root access, I do not know where I should add those commands. Can anyone help me ?
<Evil_Whisper> OHHHH I figured it out I think
<DarkFame> caonex, try grepping for Boomerang in dmesg
<dailyrorschach> has anyone been able to compile gaim2.0beta, the configure script is telling me that GLib 2.0 is not installed or configured improperly
<Evil_Whisper> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10 linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<Evil_Whisper> be right back going to try again
<soundray> DonVincenzo, probably /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<caonex> DarkFame, i am not sure
<DarkFame> caonex, dmesg | grep Boomerang
<DonVincenzo> dailyrorschach: do you performed "sudo apt-get  build-dep gaim" before compiling ?
<soundray> DonVincenzo, note the -y (--assume-yes) option.
<caonex> DarkFame, [4294685.392000]  0000:00:05.0: 3Com PCI 3c905 Boomerang 100baseTx at 0x1000. Vers LK1.1.19
<DarkFame> caonex, if I remember correctly... the Boomerang is now supported by the vortex module.
<dailyrorschach> DonVincenzo, I think i found what i was missing, I think it wanted the development package as well
<Sh4d0x> soundray, hi there :D
<DarkFame> caonex, dmesg | grep Boomerang -5
<soundray> Hi Sh4d0x
<TheCyrus> oh, hey soundray
<soundray> TheCyrus, sorry to hear you're still stuck.
<TheCyrus> yeah, but i got a return value this time
<TheCyrus> and i looked for the log
<TheCyrus> couldn't find it.
<caonex> DarkFame, privately paste 6 lines?
<DarkFame> caonex, yep
<Sh4d0x> can you help me soundray, i'm looking for a objectdock like in mac but is has to work for linux
<DonVincenzo> dailyrorschach: yes, it needs the development package. When you want to build from source, qlways perfom an apt-get build-dep.You should add the deb-src repositories. It works well, because it will download automatically all the needed dev files. I discovered it yesterday, I found it very useful.
<soundray> Sh4d0x, I've heard that one exists, but haven't got it handy...
<caonex> DarkFame, it seems to be detected, but its not in the configuration
<ubuntu> does anyone know how 2 use bliuetooth with ubuntu
<soundray> TheCyrus, did you check your hard disk?
<DarkFame> caonex, I think you can configure it just by using System -> Administration -> Networking
<Sh4d0x> soundray, than i'll continue googling :) if i found one i'll let you know 2 :)
<ubuntu> how can u use bluetooth with ubuntu
<caonex> DarkFame, i went there, only eth1 is to configure
<frogzoo> any strong feelings either way which flash player works best? mozilla or nonfree?
<DarkFame> caonex, ic
<dailyrorschach> anyone else here using a dell latitude d600 and able to get the fonts to look good
<Ralken> DarkFame,  thanks didnt even think to try it in sudo
<Ralken> DarkFame,  thanks didnt even think to try it in sudo
<DarkFame> Ralken, np
<Evil_Whisper> thanks DarkFame
<Evil_Whisper> I got it and am running the new nvidia drivers now
<TheCyrus> soundray, i did. The jumper's set for primary master.
<DarkFame> great :)
<AskHL> Hey, when configuring shortcut keys in Ubuntu, I find a lot of shortcuts denoted "0xbb" and "0xdf" etc., how would I invoke those? Also, if I want to bind shortcuts using the infamous windows key like ctrl, alt or shift, how would I do that? I cannot seem to bind key *combinations* with it.
<DarkFame> dailyrorschach, what seems to be the problem with the fonts?
<caonex> DarkFame, that is what i meant to tell you. In hoary, it was there, in breezy it isnt
<DarkFame> caonex, what does sudo ifup eth0 say ?
<dailyrorschach> DarkFame, they're just not looking right, I installed the ms fonts, but it just doesn't feel right, and the smoothing looks terrible
<caonex> DarkFame, Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<soundray> AskHL, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039 ?
<DarkFame> System -> Preferences -> Font (check if subpixel smoothening is selected)
<AskHL> soundray, thank you. I'm reading
<caonex> DarkFame, see what i am saying. Howcome, the other network card chose eth1
<DarkFame> caonex, could you paste those 6 lines in a query?
<dailyrorschach> DarkFame, right now it's set to best shapes
<DarkFame> caonex, I think a alias might be missing.
<soundray> TheCyrus, did you say the error always occurs at 19% on the progress bar?
* Evil_Whisper is going to install xcompmgr
<DarkFame> dailyrorschach, I suggest subpixel smoothening for LCDs
<dailyrorschach> ok
* Evil_Whisper will brb
<dailyrorschach> and are there other font packages not mentioned in the wiki, I had fonts at 96 dpi but smaller in windows, ubuntu feeels so bg
<frogzoo> The_Cyrus: problem with install cd?
<Ralken> for some reason I cannot connect to swat
<DarkFame> dailyrorschach, are you sure you are using the best resolution for your lcd screen?
<dailyrorschach> yeah
<dailyrorschach> using the native
<dailyrorschach> and I've downlaoded the ATI drivers
<frogzoo> The_Cyrus: from the cd's boot prompt, try 'linux acpi=off'
<DarkFame> dailyrorschach, did you restart your webbrowser etc. after you installed MS core fonts?
<Ralken> I did what the directions said to do to initiate swat but still cant get the browser to open it. Any ideas
<dailyrorschach> yeah
<dailyrorschach> I've restarted the entire system
<DarkFame> dailyrorschach, do you have a screenshot?
<Ralken> I've also restarted inetd
<dailyrorschach> sure I can get one
<Rickat59> interesting, i'm using vmware .. and i let ubuntu updater run .. it killed my network
<DarkFame> Ralken, you have inetd running? I think you have to enable swat by commenting it out in the config.
<Rickat59> i had to load the vmxnet modules by hand to get it working again
<soundray> frogzoo, if The_Cyrus's problem was acpi, would the install kernel even boot?
<dailyrorschach> DarkFame, can I just send them to you, or would you rather I upload
<Ralken> DarkFame, It was originally commented out but the directions told me to put in a line to put it back in
<frogzoo> soundray: yep - this is a known problem, at least on compaq dl-380
<soundray> frogzoo, weird.
<luisito> hello
<DarkFame> Ralken, you removed the # ?
<Ralken> DarkFame, yes
<luisito> anybody can tell me a list of configuration files like fstab, xorg.conf, sources.list, etc... to backup, please?
<DarkFame> Ralken, ok.. if you install the port mapper nmap, you can nmap yourself (127.0.0.1) to see which services are running.
<hussam> is this reporsitory down is it just me http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<soundray> luisito, why not back up all of /etc?
<Seveas> !tell hussam about seveas
<luisito> soundray, ok then. thank you
<dailyrorschach> DarkFame, can I send you those screenshots?
<hussam> Seveas: thank you
<sunshine82> im getting this error ssl version 2 is disablebed if anyone know what this means HELLLPP
<frogzoo> luisito: all of /etc & /home
<soundray> dailyrorschach, post them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -- I'm interested, too.
<dailyrorschach> ok
<Ralken> DarkFame, I can do the same with ubuntu's network tools > Netstat
<DarkFame> yes, do that
<luisito> thanks
<dailyrorschach> here's the first: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6072
<DarkFame> Ralken, yes, that's another way.
<Ralken> DarkFame, I dont see swat there tho
<DarkFame> port 901 right? I think that's swats port.
<Ralken> DarkFame, yeah
<DarkFame> Ralken, but you removed the # in front of the line with the swat config?
<dailyrorschach> and yet another screen shot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6073
<Ralken> DarkFame,  yeah I removed the #
<hussam> Seveas: one last question, it is normal to get: "Ign" http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release.gpg
<dailyrorschach> DarkFame, soundray, I posted the screen shots, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6073 the other is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6072 I need to run up a minute could you please PM me your thoughts so I dont loose them
<Ralken> DarkFame, I sent a kill all request to it as well so it would read the changes as well
<DarkFame> dailyrorschach, i don't see any jaggy fonts in those shots?
<Seveas> hussam, no...
<soundray> dailyrorschach, looks okay to me too...
<Seveas> hussam, do you get warnings about unauthenticated packages?
<esses> hi all
<TheAttacks> hi
<HymnToLife> anyone knows a mov => avi converter ?
<esses> Does anyone knows where libglade3 is?
<TheAttacks> kind of weird, there's like 600 people on this channel, but no one talks haha
<esses> for anjuta 2.x
<hussam> Seveas: no, I did apt-get update a second time and it works fine now. I imported the gpg file
<DarkFame> TheAttacks, idlers :)
<TheAttacks> esses, have you tried apt-get?
<esses> no i tried gnome cvs and there i didn't found it :-)
<TheAttacks> oh, where, not what. haha sorry, bad eyes
<DarkFame> Ralken, I guess the reason swat is being a bit troublesome is it comes from the universe rep. not all packages there are compatible with Ubuntu without some tweaking.
<Ralken> DarkFame, any idea where I would get more help?
<Ralken> DarkFame, or a way around the problem
<DarkFame> Ralken, I've made swat work on ubuntu 5.10... but I had to do some try&fail methods before it worked.
<soundray> HymnToLife, since you're not getting any other reply, I suggest you look at transcode.
<DarkFame> Ralken, could you give me your config?
<soundray> HymnToLife, it's a low-level tool, though, afaik.
<TheAttacks> I'm having a problem with my GRUB menu, it doesn't show, then the initial boot screen before the "pretty" one for Ubuntu is all jarbled
<Ralken> DarkFame, config to?
<DarkFame> Ralken, inetd
<esses> no idea about libglade?
<TheAttacks> esses, just curious, what do you need to find it for?
<Nei> hello, how can I disable X from starting automatically on boot?
<Ralken> DarkFame, sure but it may take a sec cause its on a different pc with no removable storage Ill have to e-mail it to you or myself and send it via irc
<Rickat59> how do i install the compiler?
<Techie-Micheal> TheAttacks: Don't come in to our channel again to spam, clear?
<Silmar> Hello everyone :)
<Rickat59> gcc that is
<esses> I'm compiling anjuta, a gnome c++ ide, and i found all packages required except for this
<Ralken> DarkFame, how would you like to recieve it?
<TheAttacks> Techie-Micheal, what do you mean?
<LeaChim> How can i redirect where a certain file is installed through apt/dpkg? - say, i want /bin/whatever to actually be installed in /bin/somethingelse whenever i update etc.
<Ralken> DarkFame, how would you like to recieve it?
<DarkFame> Ralken, just query the lines concerning swat
<soundray> Rickat59, apt-get install build-essential
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me the command for terminal to remove programs?
<soundray> Sh4d0x, apt-get remove package (add --purge to also delete config files)
<soundray> Sh4d0x, needs sudo if you aren't root of course.
<Sh4d0x> soundray *respect*
<Ralken> www.cox.net
<HymnToLife> soundray > thanks :)
<Evil_Whisper> Yay eye candy xcompmgr
<Sh4d0x> soundray: superkaramba is a program that offers a dock like in mac (but it isn't that nice)
<caonex> why cant i configure 0000:00:05.0 9050: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]  (rev bf) in ubuntu breezy. It used to be detected by hoary
<Evil_Whisper> soundray: if your using gnome you can use gdesklets to create a mac style doc
<Evil_Whisper> Sh4d0x how would I stop the gnome panel from reloading if I turned on the gdesklet dock?
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, i was looking for a dock program like the dock in mac, i told soundray i would let him know :)
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, to be honestly, i dunno :$ I myself am only working for a week in ubuntu :$
<The_Cyrus> anyone else know how i can get past the debootstrap error while installing?
<Ralken> DarkFame, sending config now
<LeaChim> How can i redirect where a certain file is installed through apt/dpkg? - say, i want /bin/whatever to actually be installed in /bin/somethingelse whenever i update etc.
<Ralken> DarkFame, are you getting the DCC
<ala_> anyone know how to  set evolution to display inline imgaes automatically?
<rinzai-shu> LeaChim: you should just create a symlink. something like :  ln -s /bin/foo /bin/bar  and that way whenever /bin/foo is updated or changed, calling /bin/bar will use the latest version anyway.  harpy horrordays! merry crispness!
<LeaChim> rinzai-shu, that's not what i need though
<LeaChim> i need the file to only be where i stick it, because i want to put something else where it would normally go
<Evil_Whisper> whats the value for non transparent?
<Evil_Whisper> using transset
<meheren> ah!! someone plz help! g++ is broken and i can't seem to reinstall it or anything else when installing it says defualt compiler not found (g++) plz someone help!
<rinzai-shu> LeaChim: enhh, it is better to not be so unconventional.  then again, using all system defaults is inherently insecure. oh the choices we must face!  oh the humanity!
<meheren> sudo apt-get install does not work and aptitude and downloading manually then ./configure does not work either!
<meheren> plz anyone have any ideas???
<Evil_Whisper> meheren try sudo apt-get -f install
<ala_> search for headers in synaptic and install that package
<meheren> i did
<Evil_Whisper> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<meheren> ok ill try
<meheren> thx
<LeaChim> rinzai-shu, and the alternative way of doing it is compiling sshd myself to use ttysnoops instead of /bin/login ;)
<Evil_Whisper> no problem
<caonex> Can anybody tell me why the 3c905 was detected in ubuntu hoary, but it is not detected in breezy?
<grshpr> how do i install a charset for swedish in ubuntu with xfce?
<rinzai-shu> LeaChim: good luck with all that, and morry kwaanza!
<meheren> it says packets have unmet dependencies build essential depends g++
<meheren> libstdc++6-4.0-dev depends g++-4.0
<meheren> try apt-get -f install
<Evil_Whisper> ok hold on
<LeaChim> yeh, merry christmas to you too rinzai-shu :P
<meheren> i did apt-get -f install and it says
<rinzai-shu> new colonel sanders installed!  time to go get a bucket of chicken!
<meheren> dpkg: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 3860 g++-4.0 missing file
<Evil_Whisper> try sudo apt-get remove --purge g++-4.0 && sudo apt-get install g++-4.0
<meheren> ok
<Determinist> any idea where i can find good documentation that explains the whole bootup process of debian based linux distros?
<meheren> evil_whisper:it says g++-4.0 is not installed so not remove
<meheren> so i tryed sudo apt-get install g++ and it says dpkg: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 3860 g++-4.0 missing file
<meheren> lol
<LeaChim> Determinist, it can vary. generally it will either boot the kernel which loads the stuff in /etc/rcx.d - where x is specified in /etc/inititab - or it boots kernel with an initrd img, which then loads the rest afterwards from rcx.d
<Evil_Whisper> meheren try g++-4.0 instead of just g++
<meheren> i did
<Determinist> LeaChim, which method is used in ubuntu?
<meheren> (i just forgot to type it into gaim)
<Evil_Whisper> wow meheren lol :-|
<LeaChim> Determinist, i think it generally uses an initrd
<Evil_Whisper> uhm
<GMachine_24> I feel like a goof for having to ask this but . . . I added a second hard drive and put a line command in a file so the second drive would be mounted automatically on boot . . . now I had to remove the drive but I can't remember which file I edited... I thought it would be fstab but I can't find fstab ... at least not under /etc
<human_error> how do I get disable flow control (^S) in the terminal?
<Evil_Whisper> sudo dpkg-reconfigure g++-4.0?
<lowman62> i am having trouble mount a usb jumpdrive does anyone know how?
<Evil_Whisper> would that do anything?
<meheren> dunno ill try
<meheren> by the way thx for helping
<Evil_Whisper> no problem
<cached> wow a friend of mine thinks hes a hacker because he managed to run a virus i made on his sister's computer
<Evil_Whisper> I've pretty much run out of ideas I think i'll do some googling
<cached> the virus was just for messing around, though
<GMachine_24> cached: scary
<human_error> i can do it with stty but how do i do it for all terminals?
<meheren> it says command not found?
<LeaChim> lowman62, trouble how?
<Determinist> LeaChim, so the entire purpose of the initrd image is to load up the contents of /etc/rcX.d. so it just runs all the scripts inside that dir, right?
<Evil_Whisper> ok meheren I'm gonna do some google searching for you
<meheren> lol
<lowman62> it doesn't appear to show up
<meheren> i tyed with no luck
<meheren> *tryed
<lowman62> and if it does i have no clue how to access it :P
<GMachine_24> which file do I edit to have a second hard drive mounted automatically when the computer boots please?
<gnomefreak> meheren,  try g++ -version
<Determinist> cached, useless. spend your time doing more productive things mate.
<gnomefreak> what is the output?
<LeaChim> Determinist, no, the initrd is an image on the boot filesystem, which the kernel knows how to load - say you have the main root filesystem on nfs, and the kernel only has a module for nfs - if it tried to boot straight off the module is need to get the module :P so the initrd has all the modules to let it get the filesystem
<meheren> ok
<lowman62> LeaChim: it doesn't appear to show up
<LeaChim> GMachine_24, it would generally be /etc/fstab. and you should always have an /etc/fstab
<meheren> bash:g++ command not found
<lowman62> LeaChim: and if it does i have no clue how to access it :P
<gnomefreak> sorry its g++ --version
<LeaChim> GMachine_24, otherwise go to /etc - and do grep -i /devnameofhd -R *
<meheren> ok
<meheren> np
<LeaChim> lowman62, mine appears in /media/whatevernameithas
<Evil_Whisper> meheren, try this link http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-recover-status
<gnomefreak> with 2- instead of 1 :(
<Determinist> LeaChim, i see, thanks
<GMachine_24> Lea: That's what I thought but I can't find the fstab file. ok thanks Lea.
<Evil_Whisper> hi gnomefreak
<meheren> bahs: g++ command not found
<gnomefreak> hi Evil_Whisper
<diner> Hey guys
<LeaChim> lowman62, can you do ls /dev/sd* and msg me the output
<Evil_Whisper> meheren, http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-recover-status
<meheren> ok
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  i dont think he has g++ installed :(
<cached> i was doing a proof of concept to him that viruses can run on macs
<lowman62> okay one sec LeaChim
<meheren> thx im already going there
<diner> I'm using Ubuntu Live! and I want to configure cupsd via http://localhost:631/admin
<cached> o_O
<cached> diner: you realize you will have to reconfigure it each time?
<caonex> why the 3c905 is not supported in breezy?
<diner> aha
<Determinist> cached, alright.
<trappist> caonex: it is
<Evil_Whisper> yay xcompmgr isnt leaking so far =P
<martianpenguin> I'm having a problem with my touchpad on my laptop with the 2.6.15 kernel.  Has anyone experienced a similar problem or would be able to help with mine?
<diner> how do I change the password of http://localhost:631/admin ?
<cached> diner: that's all I can tell you, I have no experience with CUPS
<Evil_Whisper> diner let me check for you real fast I remeber it being on the forums
<GMachine_24> Lea: Thanks. The fstab file was there - I just had to access it via the command line. Doh.
<diner> cool
<caonex> trappist, it is weird then because i cant configure it
<lowman62> LeaChim: how do I send you this output ?? LOL :P
<GMachine_24> Thanks for your help.
<caonex> trappist, i had hoary and it was detected
<gnomefreak> meheren,  you dont have g++ installed?
<LeaChim> lowman62, type /dialog LeaChim
<cached> wow
<LeaChim> and it'll open a window
<caonex> trappist, i did a clean install and now is not present in network configuration
<Evil_Whisper> diner, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48286&highlight=Change+cups+password
<cached> this will be the eight time I attempt to install coldfusion today
<caonex> trappist, my other card is there, but not the 3c905 one as was in hoary
<caonex> trappist, any ideas?
<Evil_Whisper> that will fix your cups passwd issue :-)
<pashaw> lowman62,   use pastebin
<Evil_Whisper> any luck meheren ?
<gnomefreak> lol Evil_Whisper  its kinda cool your running and googling for everyone but the bot can do most of it for us lol
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> !g++
<trappist> caonex: I generally do network configuration on the command line, and I use kde.  I'm not familiar with gnome's interface.
<cached> why do people use CFML rather than PHP?
<caonex> trappist, ok i do it in the command line as well
<meheren> nope :(
<caonex> trappist, my other card took eth1, leaving eth0
<[A] ndy80> hi
<caonex> trappist, i did ifup eth0 and it says unknown interface
<gnomefreak> meheren,  are you trying to install g++?
<diner> Evil_Whisper>thanks, I'll check it out
<caonex> trappist, i also did ifconfig eth0 <ip> and still said the same
<[A] ndy80> can I use this Kubuntu repository "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" in Ubuntu too?
<trappist> caonex: sudo modprobe 3c509
<meheren> yes
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, yes
<meheren> it is corrupt
<martianpenguin> is there a separate channel for development stuff like dapper?
<tonyyarusso> During boot-up I get a message saying Bastille-firewall is not configured yet, please create somethingsomething.cfg (Hint: Use InteractiveBastille).  However, I don't even want bastille on the system, and thought I removed the package.  What's up?
<Evil_Whisper> gnome freak his /var/lib/dpkg/status is corrupted
<[A] ndy80> thanks
<gnomefreak> meheren, what version do you want/need?
<meheren> any
<meheren> most reacen t or oldest i don't care!
<gnomefreak> meheren,  have you tried sudo apt-get install g++?
<meheren> yep
<gnomefreak> what was the output?
<Evil_Whisper> meheren,  run through the 6.3.4 section of that link i gave you.
<meheren> and sudo apt-get install g++-4.0
<meheren> uh jsut a sec
<tonyyarusso> Alternatively, how can I remove all traces of bastille, even what may have been left after apt-get remove bastille?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.pool8016.interbusiness.it *!*@host83.201-252-162.telecom.net.ar *!*@dslb-084-056-056-039.pools.arcor-ip.net *!*@ACCFD6B9.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.137.49.150 *!*@212.98.158.155 *!*n=luser@a83-132-100-59.cpe.netcabo.pt *!*@81.214.98.236]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*whiterabbit *!*@tor/* broken_ladder!*@* *!*@ALyon-153-1-66-43.w86-200.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %pagan!*@* %*!*@dsl-tregw3-fe2fdc00-236.dhcp.inet.fi %AKILLI_KIZ_VARMI!*@*]  by Seveas
<meheren> the following packets have unmet dependencie
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, apt-get remove --purge i think
<meheren> sg++ depends g++-4.0
<caonex> trappist, the module loaded fine let me check if i can configure it
<gnomefreak> meheren, does it say what packages it is missing?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Followed by a package name or just like that?
<meheren> libstdc++6-4.0-dev depends g++-4.0
<meheren> no
<gnomefreak> tony sudo apt-get remove --purge <pacckagename>
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Thanks, will try that.
<meheren> just how i wrote it
<gnomefreak> meheren,  either sudo apt-get install those or search for them in synaptic
<meheren> i've tried
<meheren> no luck
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Says package is not installed, so not removed.
<Dattas> how do i make ubuntu start up in text only mode? i don't need or want the gui
<meheren> even tryed completleing removing everything that had to do with g++ woudl not let me
<gnomefreak> meheren, no luck finding them ot no luck installing them?
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, but you did already delete the package?
<meheren> said the packages weren there
<caonex> trappist, i did ifup eth0 and still says unknown
<meheren> i find them fine
<meheren> install is an issue
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x: I had thought so, but there must be something left from it.
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x and gnomefreak: Searching now, and finding things related to it...
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, i think apt-get clean will clean any temp files it made/used but not sure if you need perameters
<Lacerta> Hello, I need to switch my HD from slave to master but the system wouldn't start anymore. It printed some error about loading modules. How can i do this?
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, i have the same problem, just deleted superkaramba but i saw there are still weatherdocks files on my desktop even after uninstalling :s
<gnomefreak> meheren,  did you try to install them through synaptic?
<trappist> caonex: does lspci show the device?
<meheren> yes!
<meheren> and aptitude
<meheren> and kget
<meheren> and kpackage
<human_error> how do I disable xon/xoff in all x terminals? i can only do it individually using stty.
<meheren> and manually with ./configure make make install
<Dattas> how do you make ubuntu start up in text only mode?
<caonex> trappist, yes let me paste the line
<gnomefreak> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<caonex> trappist, 0000:00:05.0 9050: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]  (rev bf)
<Evil_Whisper> meheren, you need to regenerate your one file thing
<trappist> Dattas: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<meheren> dattas: when bootup it will say starting grub hit esc. then chos recover mode
<Evil_Whisper> from the link i gave you
<meheren> how would i do that?
<Evil_Whisper>      # ls /usr/share/doc | \
<Evil_Whisper>        grep -v [A-Z]  | \
<Evil_Whisper>        grep -v '^texmf$' | \
<Evil_Whisper>        grep -v '^debian$' | \
<Evil_Whisper>        awk '{print $1 " install"}' | \
<Evil_Whisper>        dpkg --set-selections
<Evil_Whisper>      # dselect --expert # reinstall system, de-select as needed
<Sh4d0x> *trying to install wifi
<meheren> whowa!
<meheren> ok
<gnomefreak> lol
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x and gnomefreak: /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall, /etc/rc0.d/K89bastille-firewall, /etc/rc6.d/K89bastille-firewall, /etc/rcS.d/S40bastille-firewall, /etc/Bastille/, /etc/Bastille/bastille-firewall-early.sh, /var/lib/dpkg/info/bastille.list, /var/lib/dpkg/info/bastille.postrm, /var/log/Bastille/, /usr/share/Bastille/ all still exist on the system.
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso o_O
<trappist> caonex: oh, I thought you said 3c509
<caonex> trappist, you have that card?
<caonex> trappist, oh ok
<gnomefreak> bastille is a firewall app i take it?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Correct.
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, did you check synaptic? mayB there is stille something
<caonex> trappist, it was detected by hoary though
<Evil_Whisper> meheren, that was a quote from the page =P
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x, Doing that now.
<trappist> caonex: yeah, it's supported, I just don't know the driver name off the top of my head
<Sh4d0x> gnome_freak, seems so yes :D
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso,  did you happen to try sudo apt-get remove --purge bastille-firewall?
<Evil_Whisper> meheren, first before you do that try checking /var/backups for dpkg.status.*.
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x, Synaptico shows it as not installed.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Will try that.
<trappist> caonex: it's a pci card?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso,  its not but the dependants may be still installed
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreakl: that doesn't work, have tried it myself. if you have already delete the package it sais "package is not installed could not remove"
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Couldn't find package for that.
<caonex> trappist, yes it is
<gnomefreak> im also not sure if it will purge when you reboot i dont use firewall apps
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, How do I check dependencies?
<Evil_Whisper> why not use firestarter tonyyarusso ?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, I thought I'd try it, and then decided I didn't need to.
<meheren> versaily
<tonyyarusso> Evil_Whisper, I may.  If I think I need anything at all.
<caonex> trappist but why hoary loaded it from installation and breezy didnt
<bipolar> Is dapper ready for a power user such as myself to use daily?
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, what happen when you type <packagename> in a terminal?
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x, Command not found.
<trappist> caonex: don't know
<Evil_Whisper> bipolar, I broke my breezy install when I tried to dist-upgrade I'd give it a little more time
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, so the package is uninstalled, else it would run the program
<martianpenguin> bipolar, I'm hving a problem with the kernel for a laptop touchpad
<meheren> evil_freak i did that... nothing happened
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x and gnomefreak: What would it do to me if I just deleted the files listed above?  How bad of a conniption would it throw?
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, only strange it left some files :s
<meheren> or it did not give any terminal output
<Evil_Whisper> evil_freak?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso,  kernel has firewall intact the iptable settings should be fine for most people firestarter and others are just a way to change settings
<trappist> caonex: I'm peeking at the kernel source to see if I can find the driver
<meheren> sry
<Evil_Whisper> lool
<meheren> evil_whisper:lol
<bipolar> Evil_Whisper, martianpenguin, ok, I'll give it another week :)
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, don't know actually, depends on where and what other programes make use of the files
<Evil_Whisper> check /var/backups/ for a dpkg.status.*. file
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, not sure cause im not real sure if deleting them will screw with the firewall built into kernel
<trappist> caonex: it's 3c59x
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x, Those all seem pretty specific, I doubt anything else does.
<simpletron> hi
* rinzai-shu sets EDITMOTD=no
<tonyyarusso> Hi simpletron.
<kinkoblast> kvirc is TEH SUCKS
<rinzai-shu> don't ever try to change my fancy motd again, Ubuntu!
<cached> woohoo i got coldfusion runing :)
<simpletron> im a debian user for 4 years and a gentoo user for 2 years
<simpletron> now im trying ubuntu and is great
<Evil_Whisper> cached, nice :-)
<cached> i wonder if php and coldfusiuon play nice together
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, hmm in that case you could try
<meheren> oh well
<tonyyarusso> Good to hear simpletron.
<plagerism> is this normal for cups?  tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<plagerism> Should it not just be listening on the local host??
<meheren> i give up
<aTypical> I'm trying to play supertux, but am getting a 3inch black border when trying to enter fullscreen mode.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<caonex> trappist, eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1b400, 00:11:09:61:83:73, IRQ 23. is the one not detected
<caonex> trappist, i though it was the 3com
<Evil_Whisper> plagerism, i think its fine
<gnomefreak> tony have you tried to open those files and see if anything is in them?
<caonex> trappist, that is even more weird
<trappist> caonex: haha.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Will do that.
<plagerism> Evil_Whisper, Okay I just wanted to hear a few more people say it
<meheren> (is there a way to reinstall the os)? without deleting anything and reinstalling it into same dir as current?
<cached> wow
<caonex> trappist, via has never had any problems to me
<cached> what the?
<caonex> trappist, do you happen to know the module name?
<plagerism> Evil_Whisper, my box was compromised the other day, and I am just checking everything thoroughly
<meheren> basically is there a way to reinstall the os like a mac reinstal of os???
<cached> how did I download debian in under 30 seconds?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, What do you know?  The first one I opened has the dialogue for boot that I've been seeing.
<trappist> caonex: via-rhine
<meheren> you downloaded the netboot probally
<Evil_Whisper> plagerism,  what command did you use to check cups?
<Sh4d0x> has some one tried suse? can some tell me the differences between suse and ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso,  thats what i was afraid of :( it looks like other things are depending on that now that you installed it
<Evil_Whisper> Sh4d0x suse uses KDE instead of gnome, and it has Yast and stuff
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall that is.
<martianpenguin> Sh4d0x, what kind of differencess?
<caonex> trappist, it is so weird because lspci recognizes it and i think that module is loaded
<Evil_Whisper> Sh4d0x, also suse uses RPM's
<martianpenguin> Sh4d0x, mainly the package manager
<plagerism> Evil_Whisper: netstat -ltun
<trappist> caonex: lsmod | grep rhine
<dingo001> hi all, is there a way that i can access my home computer from a remote location. i am on charter so they do not give me a permanent ip address
<Sh4d0x> and graphical? is it nicer, what about takstbars etc ...
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, How does that mean other things depend on it?
<caonex> trappist, via_rhine              20356  0
<caonex> mii                     5248  2 via_rhine,3c59x
<rinzai-shu> Sh4d0x: SuSE is basically weird German design, now owned by the evil corporate fogeys in Utah known as "Novell" -that is the major difference. ;-)
<meheren> is there a way to reinstall the os like a mac reinstals it's os???
<Evil_Whisper> Sh4d0x, you can run into RPM hell with suse
<martianpenguin> Sh4d0x, you can install any themes you want on any distro... that's not distro relevant really
<Evil_Whisper> plagerism, I don't even have cups listed on mine when i do netstat -ltun
<utta> dingo001: try openvpn
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, if the code is a boot code wouldnt that mean or atleast infer that if you delete that grub "may not" work?
<Coldwinter> hello
<Sh4d0x> so it actually is the same as ubuntu but with kde environment?
<meheren> no
<dingo001> utta: will do
<meheren> ubuntu has kde 2
<caonex> trappist, see, the module is loaded
<meheren> if you wanna install
<Evil_Whisper> Sh4d0x,  no
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, No idea.  Could I delete the referring line from something else?
<meheren> suse has better bootsplash capabilities though
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x, suse is nothing remotely close to ubuntu
<cookie> selam
<martianpenguin> suse is probably sloser to redhat
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah
<Coldwinter> im new to this... and i missed out on what the default root password is on ubuntu...
<meheren> red hat is suse more or less
<DarkFame> why are you discussing this?
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  Do you still have sym links to it (bastille-firewall) in the various runlevel dirs?  If so, it will continue trying to start on bootup.
<gnomefreak> meheren,  ubuntu has some really nice splash screens :)
<Evil_Whisper> Coldwinter,  there is no root on Ubuntu by default
<dingo001> utta: could i host a webserver on my home machine?
<martianpenguin> Coldwinter, use the same password as your first user
<rinzai-shu> !tell Coldwinter about RootSudo
<meheren> hwo do i install them then!!?
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, Evil_Whisper, but what makes it so different? is it better than ubuntu?
<Evil_Whisper> gnomefreak, isn't there somthing alled upower or somthing?
<gnomefreak> im not really sure tonyyarusso
<DRK13> lol  Hi internets
<meheren> coldwinter, if you want to access root use sudo
<chapium> wtf, my sound is freaking out
<Coldwinter> k
<meheren> if you wanna work in root use sudo -i
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: I have no idea.  I don't really understand sym links yet.  How can I check?
<meheren> chapium turn it down
<martianpenguin> what's the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s then?
<meheren> it does that 2 m if it is 2 high
<meheren> never heard of sudo -s
<pashaw> Sh4d0x,   why don't you  try them both
<chapium> meheren, gnome's sound server just totally freaked out
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x, to start the commands differ in the sense it doesnt use apt different packages/versions it uses .RPM not .DEB
<Evil_Whisper> martianpenguin, -s = change to root user
<meheren> yes i know!
<Evil_Whisper> -s = same as su
<meheren> i have that proballem when my volume is 2 high!
<martianpenguin> Evil_Whisper, but that's what -i does too...
<meheren> ah
<gnomefreak> sudo -i changes you to root
<Sh4d0x> pashaw, euhm i already got 3 os on my notebook :) a 4th would be a little to much
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  "ls /etc/rc2.d | grep firewall" should find it if there is.
<meheren> what is different between root user and root???
<pashaw> Sh4d0x,  they are too different animals   both Linux  but with different goals
<martianpenguin> i second that question...
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: No results.
<gnomefreak> meheren,  root is root no matter how you look at it but sudo is not root
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  What runlevel do you boot to?
<rinzai-shu> sudo -i and sudo -s do two distinctly different things which may only appear the same to the uninitiated.  man sudo
<pussfeller> sudo is a hack to run as root, while not being root
<martianpenguin> why do they make this so difficult for people that are used to having a root user?
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Whatever's default?
<meheren> ah
<pussfeller> aloowing administrative commands from regular users
<meheren> so sudo -s makes you root
<meheren> sudo -i lets you run as root while not being it?
<gnomefreak> sudo -s i heard was unsafe to use sudo -i
<Sh4d0x> pashaw, i'll think i'll shipit a suse version than i'll find out :D (only it take a month before the cd's arrive :( )
<Evil_Whisper> brb switching irc clients
<pussfeller> if you give root a password, then you can log in as root like you are accustomed too
<pashaw> martianpenguin,   its clever actually  Ubuntu is aimed at home users  which if given the chance might run as root all the time making a mess
<kotton> sorry people but I am having a heck of a time installing a "tar.bz2 package, I obviosly have not hit on the right command.  tar is  nvu-1.0-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2  HELP!!!
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  Ok, so probably 2.  In that case, check in /etc/rcS.d for a symlink.
<meheren> ok i understand now! thx lol
<The_Cyrus> Would anyone know how I can get passed a Debootstrap error with return value 1 during installation of Ubuntu Breezy on an x86?
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Got one.
<pussfeller> but ubuntu doesnt enable that by default, since they want to keep regular users from being root all the time and messing up there boxes thru ignorance or error
<gnomefreak> kotton,  did you get it untared yet?
<d4rksh4de> Hi.
<martianpenguin> kotton, tar -jxvf name
<kotton> uh well maybe not
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: S40bastille-firewall
<martianpenguin> kotton, did you run that?
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  Actually, just do, "sudo update-rc.d -f bastille-firewall remove" then.
<CoronaLVR> hi guys, I have a problem and here and I am asking for your help, I just installed flight 2 and trying to dist-upgrade but it fails on locales_2.3.7-1_all.deb
<pussfeller> tar.bz or gz is a zipped archive
<pussfeller> more or less
<d4rksh4de> anyone knows a good mp3 player program?
<gnomefreak> kotton, martianpenguin  is right just make sure you cd to where it is
<kotton> Martian: no I didn't but will now
<gnomefreak> first
<pashaw> Sh4d0x,   you should check out distrowatch   for reviews/comments on each distro
<Evil_Whisper> thats better =P
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  After doing that, check again and it should be gone...
<kotton> ok brb
<pussfeller> d4rksh4de: amarok
<Evil_Whisper> chatzilla =P
<d4rksh4de> pussfeller, ok
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Yep.  Now can I get rid of those files?
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, or xmms
<arod_> I can't install this firefox extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=44&application=firefox
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  You can get rid of the startup script for it in /etc/init.d/, and any config files associated with it, maybe in /etc/default, perhaps.
<d4rksh4de> pussfeller, can't find in synaptic
<arod_> could someone give it a try?
* gnomefreak brb smoke im too scared :(
<The_Cyrus> Would anyone know how I can get passed a Debootstrap error with return value 1 during installation of Ubuntu Breezy on an x86?
<kotton> Martian: it is decompressed now, don't know where but it is.  so what command can I use now to install
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Did you see my list of files that are left earlier?
<simonp> anyone got smb browsing from nautilus working?
<Sh4d0x> pashaw: ubuntu i've been given by a friend who orderd the cd's, i tried it wiht live cd and it was soo nice, did installed it (ubuntu) myself a few days ago
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  no.
<martianpenguin> kotton, it should be in the same folder
<pashaw> arod_,    what firefox version do you have installed?
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, where to get xmms?
<martianpenguin> kotton, you have to cd to the folder
<helder> wwwee
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, is it in the package manager?
<kotton> Martian: it is on my desktop
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Could I copy it again so you can see if there's anything that has to stay?
<arod_> pashaw, plain breezy. 1.0.7
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, no
<pashaw> arod_,   read your link  it requires 1.5
<martianpenguin> kotton, wait, which program was this you were installing?
<arod_> pashaw, it won't install any version
<kotton> nvu
<kotton> it is in a folder
<arod_> pashaw, I'm using it in sarge
<kotton> on desktop
<martianpenguin> kotton, right
<arod_> pashaw, earlier version doesn't install either
<kotton> so now can I "apt-get"?
<martianpenguin> kotton, if there was a .deb inside the tarball, yeah
<arod_> pashaw, and error says the extension works from 1.0+ to 1.5. so I guess it's supposed to work with 1.0.7
<The_Cyrus> i'm guessing no one knows...damn...ok, thanks
<kotton> Martian: I will look
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  Ok.  I looked at the list you posted earlier...
<gnomefreak> kotton, i dont think there is thats what checkinstall does (i think)
<gnomefreak> i wanna say it was checkinstall that makes the .deb
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  By doing using the update-rc.d tool, you've already removed most of them!  The rest look like config files in /etc.
<d4rksh4de> can someone tell me how to get xmms?
<d4rksh4de> i have forgotten the command
<marsu> d4rksh4de: sudo apt-get install xmms?
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, apt-get?
<gnomefreak> d4rksh4de, sudo apt-get install xmms or use synaptic
<kotton> Martian: no deb but an install file
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Ah.
<d4rksh4de> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> kotton, the install file will run you through the compiling process
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: So I should be safe?
<gnomefreak> "should"
<simonp> i'm trying to browse the windows network with nautilus and it doesn't work. It asks for a password (why? windows and macs don't need one), and is never able to connect.
<martianpenguin> kotton, you're going to need to do something along the lines of ./configure, make, make install
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Right.
<kotton> Matian: and the file name?
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  You should be able to safely remove /etc/Bastille directory in it's entirety, yes.
<martianpenguin> kotton, however, i don't know what the "accepted correct way of doing it on ubuntu is"
<d4rksh4de> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<d4rksh4de> :S
<pcuser> hey evreyone
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, do you have a package manager open still?
<gnomefreak> kotton, before you start make sure you have a few things like build-essential and apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<pcuser> does anyone know java
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, yes
<Iam8up> to become root in ubuntu you use sudo root, correct?
<Foodcoman> Morning
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, close it
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kotton> Martian: I will play with it for a bit, thanks, this is a great room and all are very helpful
<Iam8up> !root
<Iam8up> fuck you bot
<MrRio> Iam8up: just sudo <command you want ot run as root>
<Iam8up> really? that gets to be a hassle...
<martianpenguin> Iam8up, or sudo -i
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: I still have five, the init.d script, dpkg info, and directories (empty) in /var/log. and /usr/share/.
<Iam8up> what's the i mean..?
<d4rksh4de> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Iam8up> assume the identity of root?
<martianpenguin> Iam8up, gives you a root prompt
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  You can also get rid of /var/log/Bastille/ and /usr/share/Bastille/ too.  That should about do it!
<Iam8up> awesome, thanks
<gnomefreak> Iam8up, language please and use sudo
<martianpenguin> Iam8up, RTFM to know what it means
<Iam8up> gnomefreak - language?
<rinzai-shu> heyyyy yaaa...heyyy yaaa...
<concept10> what is this ugly toolkit that VLC is built upon?
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  The one in /etc/init.d/ can go too.  It's the startup script for it.
<martianpenguin> Iam8up, "f**k you bot"
<gnomefreak> f*uck shouold not normally be said in a family channel
<Iam8up> oh, sorry
<gnomefreak> read the coc
<kotton> Martian: I type apt-get build-dep nvu and it is building even as we speak
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, do you have just the basic repositories?
<xored> how can i mount a USB driver ?
<martianpenguin> kotton, sounds good to me then
<xored> drive
<gnomefreak> kotton, lol its not building its installing libs you need to build it
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, i just have installed ubuntu
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, I think you need to enable the extended repositories
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: What about in /var/lib/dpkg/info/?
<kotton> gnomefreak: wups well what ever it is doing it is doing it well
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, where?
<MrRio> i think double-clicking a deb should install it in synaptic
<gnomefreak> kotton,  good but you have a while to go
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, I know you can go into /etc/apt/sources.list file
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, thanks
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, but there is probably a GUI version of changing it as well
<gnomefreak> kotton, when thats done sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Yv12345vY> hello, i just installed ubuntu on a centrino alienware 1.6ghz 1gb ram 60gb 7200rpm hdd but it runs painfully slow.  i upgraded to the 686 kernel.  the cpu load is 100% and hdd is constantly spinning until i kill any acpi/power related processes.  but even afterwards it still feels sluggish.  any help is appreciated.
<tonyyarusso> MrRio, Good idea.  Probably with a confirmation button though, to prevent accidents, though.
<gnomefreak> kotton, and any other libs the install or readme file tells you you need
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, I have the same situation... but it runs fine for me
<pashaw> d4rksh4de,    System -> Help -> Starter ->  installing apps (scroll down to Universe/Multiverse)
<kotton> Martian: OK
<Iam8up> Yv12345vY - have you tried a live linux cd?
<MrRio> tonyyarusso: yeah, ill see if i can knock something together in python
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin, what do you mean?
<Iam8up> did you do a fresh install of ubuntu, or did you change all your hardware..?
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, I'm on an alienware laptop 1.6 centrino, however mine seems to be running faster than windows was on this before...
<Yv12345vY> Iam8up: yes, it was a live cd of suse i think but not of ubuntu and that was slow as well
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  No harm done leaving it there.  It's the package manager's job to handle those.  I suspect you could use dpkg to purge it though.
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin: interesting, did you do any setup/config on ubuntu??
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, nope, took about half an hour to install
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin, mine took more than 2
* gnomefreak brb
<kotton> Martian: ran sudo apt-get install build-essential, says already newest version
<Yv12345vY> would it be worth just re-installing it again?
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, only problem i have is the 2.6.15 kernel has a broken touchpad driver
<Iam8up> hmm...i don't know enough about linux to say if it's a software issue
<tonyyarusso> QRZ: Looks like it.  I'll try it.
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin: i'm running 2.6.12 686
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, im running the 386 kernel
<martianpenguin> kotton, if it's the newest version, you're good
<kotton> Martian, so do I now "apt-get nvu/install?
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin interesting
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin, would it be a good idea to try and reinstall it??
<gnomefreak> kotton, apt-get will not work on a .tar
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, if you think it's slow, i would try the 386
<martianpenguin> yeah
<gnomefreak> tar=source not just a app
<QRZ> tonyyarusso:  Anyway, you should now be free of it having removed the symlinks and the init script for it.
<martianpenguin> kotton, you have to do some stuff with make
<kotton> Martian, even if it is unpacked?
<kotton> oh ok
<gnomefreak> kotton,  read the INSTALL file
<martianpenguin> kotton, i just don't know how to turn it into a .deb file first
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin, i was running the 386, somebody on the forums suggested i go to 686 and it helped a tiny bit but nothing significant
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, that seems weird
<kotton> Martian, I will read install file
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin, i'm pulling down the dvd image and i'll try again
<Yv12345vY> hell, maybe i'll throw it on my amd64 too
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, doesn't it fit on a cd?
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin it does
<gnomefreak> kotton, after your done reading the file cd into the newly created file than run ./configure --help
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, how much ram do you have?
<yanis> hello
<martianpenguin> yanis, hi
<gnomefreak> or for simplicity just run ./configure (but i dont know what type of program this is)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kotton about checkinstall
<yanis> why the package of the wmii window manager doesn't exist in the reposator~ies ???
<gnomefreak> kotton,  you might want that too
<deFrysk>  /j #ubuntu-nl
<martianpenguin> yanis, have you enabled the extended repositories?
<kotton> ./configure does nothing
<yanis> of course martianpenguin
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out setting up my wifi connection please?
<Sh4d0x> i've tried the wikipage, but without succes
<Yv12345vY> martianpenguin, thanks for your help man i'm going to try and do a reinstall
<gnomefreak> kotton,  did you cd to the new file yet?
<Yv12345vY> i left my disc at school so i have to pull it down again
<martianpenguin> Yv12345vY, good luck
<Yv12345vY> thansk i'm sure we'll chat again
<kotton> yes I am in the new folder nvu-1.0
<martianpenguin> yanis, you could check the debian repositories or compile it yourself
<gnomefreak> kotton,  ok good now run ./configure --help let me know if stuff comes up
<yanis> ok..
<martianpenguin> Sh4d0x, what wifi card?
<kotton> ok
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, if i want xmms player which package i need to download?
<gnomefreak> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, what are your options?
<QaDeS> any idea how to "map" tcp ports on a local machine, so a client can access e.g. the webserver via port 1234 tho it's running on 80?
<gnomefreak> kotton,  you didnt need the tar
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, should be something starting with xmms-versionnumber-other stuff
<QaDeS> hiyas btw :)
<kotton> Gnome, geez
<gnomefreak> all you had to do was enable universe and than apt-get install nvu
<SteveGibbs> kate moss is so f*cking sexy
<kotton> universe is enabled will try
<tRSS> quick question: In my office, I am the only one using Ubuntu (hence, Linux) and we have to access a website to monitor different incident and close incident tickets. I just can't get the site to work with firefox, any suggestions?
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, xmms-alarm, xmms-arts, xmms-blursk, xmms-.....
<gnomefreak> kotton, you have a choice you can continue to learn to compile from source or quit while your ahead and enable universe
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, there is no just xmms package?
<SteveGibbs> transgress i think i know how, msg me
<SteveGibbs> tRSS i mean
<pashaw> QaDeS,  local would be the webserver config     otherwise you can redirect using a router also
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, no
<gnomefreak> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<nikos> hi
<kotton> gnome universe is enabled, but I get this kenswanson@ubuntu:/$ sudo apt-get nvu
<gnomefreak> xmms is in the repos
<kotton> E: Invalid operation nvu
<shadox_> and back
<tRSS> SteveGibbs: Can you accept the chat
<nikos> gibts nen konsole befehl mit dem ich rausfinden kann was ich fr eine soundkarte habe? die geht nmlich irgendwie nich
<SteveGibbs> yes i tried to but it didn't work
<shadox_> tried to see if wifi works but it does not seems to be :'(
<SteveGibbs> join steveg instead
<nikos> oh english :)
<gnomefreak> kotton,  use synaptic and search for it in there
<Dr_Willis> kotton,  may want to learn the basics of apt-get
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, did you look in synaptic/
<kotton> will double check universe
<nikos> is there a command for detecting my soundcard? it doesnt work....
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, cuz it should be there
<shadox_> martianpenguin: prism nitro 802,11 G
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, yes, thats where im looking
<nikos> a command that tells me how my soundcard is called
<kotton> Dr, I need to learn everything, linux can be quite overwhelming to a newbie I reckon
<gnomefreak> d4rksh4de,  its there if your on breezy
<gnomefreak> i think hoary too
<martianpenguin> d4rksh4de, I see it in mine
<Dr_Willis> kotton,  yep. time to get reading. :P
<d4rksh4de> gnomefreak, 5.04
<gnomefreak> !commands
<ubotu> it has been said that commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Dr_Willis> kotton,  the ubuntu wiki has some great tutorials/fundamental docs.
<d4rksh4de> martianpenguin, a sec i just uncomment some more lines
<shadox_> martianpenguim, eth1 is wifi connection but i can't even select it in the "networktool" on the taskbar
<gnomefreak> 5.04 should have it to double check go to packages.ubuntu.com and look in hoary for it
<kotton> Dr. thank you I have been there many times and lots of other sites
<martianpenguin> shadox_, what happens when you do ifconfig/
<medication> kotton, i would agree with the good doctor
<shadox_> martianpenguim, sec
<shadox_> martianpenguim it gives a lot of info about the connections
<pashaw> d4rksh4de, ??? its under synaptic   mutimedia  by default
<Dr_Willis> http://os.newsforge.com/os/04/12/02/1710208.shtml   - an 'apt' primer seems decent also.
<meepy> Hmm, do I have to open some ports in order to download from bittorrent? I have BitTonado insalled, and im conenected to 4 peers and 4 seeders, but i don't get anything downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> meepy,  you behind a router? or firewall
<meepy> Nope
<martianpenguin> shadox_, does it show eth1?
<SteveGibbs> meepy u need to enable NAT
<shadox_> martianpenguim, should i paste the exact info in pastebin
<shadox_> martianpenguim, yes
<Dr_Willis> meepy,  it can be slow at times also.. takes patience.
<martianpenguin> shadox_, and I assume it doesn;t have an ip
<meepy> Been running for 10 min now, Steve? How?
<medication> kotton, i would also recommend the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<shadox_> martianpenguim, just a sec, i'll pastebin eth1 msg
<martianpenguin> shadox_, k
<McScruff> i have vmware installed, and went to add a parrallel port but ubuntu isnt detecting it, is there any reason whythis is
<kotton> Medication I have that site bookmarked as well
<pashaw> meepy,   test bittorrent  using a common linux distro torrent
<meepy> ook
<shadox_> martianpenguin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6075
<meepy> SteveGibbs, what do you mean by enabling NAT?
<medication> i'm still very much the noob... but before I tackled a full install/build I played with the live distros for a while
<SteveGibbs> meepy you need to enable your internal ips to map to the external ip if you are behind a router
<gnomefreak> i played with ubuntu 6 months atleast before my first attempt at a tar
<pashaw> meepy,   if theres a router ahead of your torrent box  make sure you forward the correct ports to the torrent box
<meepy> It works great in windows without any tweak? So I guess thats should be affected here?
<medication> actually, the live distro made setting up my X windows a lot easier
<trappist> medication: if you're using a firewall, yes, you'll need to open some ports
<trappist> medication: and you are
<martianpenguin> shadox_, what happens when you go to system -> administration -> Networking
<gnomefreak> trappist isnt everyone :)
<medication> trappist, me?
<SteveGibbs> santa baby
<trappist> oops
<trappist> I mean meepy
<SteveGibbs> bum be dum de dum dummmm
<trappist> stupid tab complete
<pashaw> meepy,   sure as long as your linux box has the same ip as your windows install did
<meepy> hmm
<meepy> weird
<trappist> meepy: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881:6889 -j ACCEPT
<meepy> I try some other torrents
<d4rksh4de> beep-media-player mpalys mp3's?
<SteveGibbs> are u all looking forward to xmas?
<trappist> meepy: with sudo, of course
<meepy> Thanks trappist
<meepy> I try
<shadox_> martianpenguin, there are 3 types of connections 2 of them i activated (dial up i passed, dont use it)  activated: eth0, eth1
<martianpenguin> shadox_, right
<dmitry_> Can someone help with firofox on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<martianpenguin> shadox_, do you need to put in a wep key?
<SteveGibbs> !mp3
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  what version?
<shadox_> martianpenguin, no, router is secured by mac adress
<dmitry_> 1.0.7
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  ask your question/state your issue
<speerfishingt> someone here who have installed maple on ubuntu?
<martianpenguin> shadox_, does it see the router?
<shadox_> martianpenguin, no, that's the problem i guess :(
<dmitry_> I am running ubuntu live CD. Firefox times out can't connect to any http server
<martianpenguin> shadox_, you may need to change which connection it is looking for if you have multiple wireless aps around or if you have connected to different ones in the past
<SteveGibbs> are u all looking forward to xmas?
<dmitry_> I have pinged from terminal. Network is ok
<SteveGibbs> happy f*ckin xmas every1!!!
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  im assuming you have internet connection since you are here?
<SteveGibbs> who wants a new computer for xmas then
<pashaw> dmitry_,   you can ping yahoo.com
<martianpenguin> SteveGibbs, are you offering?
<dmitry_> Pinging does work ok.
<gnomefreak> or google.com
<shadox_> martianpenguin, in windows xp yes, neighbours unsecured wifi (6) but in ubuntu no, i can't even connect to my own router :(
<martianpenguin> shadox_, right
<gnomefreak> dmitry_, see if you can run it from command line
<gnomefreak> see if it will open
<HawkShaw> Hello all
<dmitry_> I did. My network is up. working fine
<martianpenguin> shadox_, when you go into the properties for it
<martianpenguin> shadox_, there is a drop down for ESSID
<ale_> i love ubuntu
<martianpenguin> shadox_, does it list anything there?
<speerfishingt> i try to install maple on ubuntu it say "... cannot execute binary file" any ideas? tnx!
<pashaw> dmitry_,   trying to be clear    you can ping  yahoo.com   or just ip numbers  big difference
<meepy> trappist, dosent seem to work, damnit
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  try this type "firefox www.google.com" in term and see if it times out on that one
<dmitry_> I can ping both IP numbers and domain names.
<dmitry_> ook
<gnomefreak> pashaw, i think the homepage its set to cant be opened well atleast ive been having that issue
<cookie> ubuntu.tr
<rudiz> i have give in a wrong passwrd in Thunderbird...but i cannot change it now
<DrTiger> hi! I have a laptop connected via pppoe on eth0, and a free wlan interface on eth1. I want to give another laptop with his wlan card access to my internet connection... what do I have to do?
<rudiz> how to fix it
<martianpenguin> speerfishingt, does maple support linux?
<pashaw> gnomefreak, ohh on the liveCD
<gnomefreak> thats atleast my thought
<trappist> meepy: could be your firewall is preventing packets from getting out.  do you know what you're using for a firewall?
<meepy> Im not using any firewall
<tonyyarusso> So here's a silly question: I've always accessed this channel as the default when I run XChat.  How would I tell a friend to get into it using say ChatZilla on Windows?
<gnomefreak> i dont play with live cd often :(
<HawkShaw> test
<dmitry_> typing firefox www.google.com also times out
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso,  /join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> is the command
<martianpenguin> tonyyarusso, have him connect to irc.freenode.net
<DrTiger> I'd like to turn my ubuntu laptop to a wireless router temporarily... what do I need to do?
<martianpenguin> tonyyarusso, then /join #ubuntu
<pashaw> gnomefreak, i havent yet   still finding the defaults Ubuntu added     im used to vanilla debian
<gnomefreak> yes freenode first
<mmarle>  /join #edubuntu
<martianpenguin> DrTiger, that might not be easy
<DrTiger> I guessed that
<DrTiger> but I don't even know where to start
<tonyyarusso> Thanks gnomefreak and martianpenguin.
<bluefoxicy> GDM needs to start without net.
<gnomefreak> yw tonyyarusso
<bluefoxicy> GDM starts way after net.
<bluefoxicy> aya~
<bluefoxicy> oh wait o.o
<Evil_Whisper> hello
<trappist> meepy: you are.
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  i dont use live cd but is there another browser with it?  like type w3m in term
<rickest> gnomefreak: links or lynx probably
<speerfishingt> any ideas how can i enable a.out support in the ubuntu kernel without making a new kernel by hand?
<meepy> trappist, lol, I know I aint. What firewall should I be running? I did a scan on my system with nmap, i only have 1 port open while I use bittornado? :/
<Exdaix> Hey guys, I know this is probably asked a million times, but I've been "out of the loop" for a while.  I have Breezy, where can I get the backports server info now that its like gone...
<DrTiger> martianpenguin: do you know any keywords that would lead me to some docs?
<trappist> meepy: if you want, you can effectively disable it by doing iptables -I INPUT -j ACCEPT and iptables -I OUTPUT -j ACCEPT
<dmitry_> yes there is w3m, I have never used it though. let me try
* gnomefreak dont know i know w3m came with default install
<DrTiger> or some ubuntu wiki?
<martianpenguin> DrTiger, try connecting adhoc first
<DrTiger> what do you mean by adhoc?
<trappist> meepy: scanning yourself is not a valid test.  you won't be firewalled from yourself.  I scanned you and found only bittorrent ports unfiltered, and that only after you opened them.
<sproingie> is there a way in aptitude to hold a package as not installed?
<martianpenguin> like an internal network between just the two laptops
<meepy> I removed em again transgress
<meepy> trappist,
<sproingie> as in, tell it never to install this package?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DrTiger about wifi
<meepy> I removed the IPtables after I could not get it to work
<trappist> meepy: removed what?
<DrTiger> and  how would I do that than?
<trappist> meepy: that's not going to help at all.
<meepy> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881:6889 -j ACCEPT
<sproingie> i can't seem to hold or forbid a not-installed package
<meepy> right?
<martianpenguin> DrTiger, is the other laptop linux too?
<DrTiger> thanks
<dmitry_> w3m also has trouble. Gets stuck opening socket.
<gnomefreak> DrTiger,  read the pm ubotu sent you see if that helps a bit
<tonyyarusso> !tell Exdaix about sources
<Evil_Whisper> anyone here use CVS cedega with steam?
<trappist> meepy: to allow just bittorrent incoming, yeah.  you may be blocking it on the way out.
<DrTiger> the laptop is not here already, but it will probably be windows as my brother doesn't like linux
<meepy> Ok, now I did: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881:6889 -j ACCEPT
<DrTiger> thanks
<martianpenguin> well, i have to go, talk to y'all later
<Evil_Whisper> hi Sh4d0x
<DrTiger> not here yet, I mean
<toya_> what's up people, happy holidays
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  im not sure than do you have another live-cd? you can try?
<Sh4d0x> hi Evil_Whisper
<trappist> meepy: on most setups that should work.  if you're blocking outbound bittorrent traffic though, you'll still be out of luck.
<meepy> Hmm
<gnomefreak> if you can ping www.google.com ok than you should beable to open a browser
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, still doing well?
<gnomefreak> if you can ping an ip address doesnt mean that network is working ok
<meepy> How can I view my IPtables?
<toya_> does anyone know how to launch a program from terminal but still let the terminal usable?
<trappist> meepy: iptables-save will show you your rules.  iptables -L will show them in a more human-readable format.
<dmitry_> You know I had a similar problem long time ago on Fedora. The problem then was that ipv6 DNS was enabled wich messed it up somehow. I don't recall how I disabled it though.
<Dr_Willis> toya_,  trivial :P bash basics..    try 'command &'
<medication> toya_ you can execute from a terminal by using a & after the executable
<toya_> Dr_Willis, thx
<Evil_Whisper> Anyone here use CVS cedega?
<Dr_Willis> toya_,  and when closing the term use the 'exit' command - DONT just hit the close button.
<trappist> toya_: or hit ctrl-d after you've run it, and type 'bg' to put it into the background
<EvilGuru> hi, I have just booted off of the live cd and want to know what I need to do to be able to play mp3's
<trappist> !tell EvilGuru about mp3
<Evil_Whisper> !win32codecs
<ubotu> [win32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Sh4d0x> Seveas can you help me with my wifi prob?
<meepy> trappist: ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpts:6881:6889
<Dr_Willis> can you even install stuff on the live cd's ?
<meepy> It should be working
<concept10> toya_, or open a new tab in the terminal
<dmitry_> If I use IP on the URL line, then it does work, BTW
<toya_> lol kk thx for the replies
<trappist> meepy: yeah that's the rule you made.  I wonder what's happening to outbound packets.
<EvilGuru> last time I used ubuntu I only needed to get g-streamer
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  that your router ip you are trying?
<trappist> meepy: also, the order is important.
<Chiletix> join #ubuntu-es
<Sh4d0x> EvilGuru, depends on your player :)
<dingo001> what is the root pwd for root?
<trappist> meepy: you want to pastebin the output of iptables-save?
<Evil_Whisper> dingo001, there is no password for root
<Sh4d0x> EvilGuru, did you tried beep media player?
<Dr_Willis> dingo001,  for 'sudo' you use your first users password
<gnomefreak> dingo001,  use sudo and the password is ur user name password
<EvilGuru> i am on the live cd
<Evil_Whisper> dingo001, ubuntu uses sudo instead of root
<meepy> ok trappist
<dingo001> ok
<EvilGuru> and want to test out my sound card
<dmitry_> no I can use any host IP on the URL line and it works then
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, I'm told you can install stuff, but it will only go to RAM.  I thought it would be really slick if you could have apt-get install on a Live CD put it on a flash drive.
<dingo001> i signed in with my users username and pwd
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  other live cd's can do that :)
<Evil_Whisper> Anyone know how often transgaming updates there CVS?
<trappist> toya_: linux isn't quite that slick yet.
<dmitry_> somehow firefox gets stuck doing the DNS query.
<dingo001> and tried to create a directory in the file system, i got access denied
<trappist> ack
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  but the ubuntu live cd is alittle more primitive then them :()
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  in term type ping www.google.com and paste the output in pastebin please
<Dr_Willis> dingo001,  creat one where.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Any idea where to suggest ideas like that?
<dingo001> so to create a directory in ubuntu, do i have to use sudo
<dmitry_> I think it's that ipv6 config issue again. If I can only remember how to disable that
<meepy> trappist: http://pastebin.com/476779
<Gi0va> hi all
<Gi0va> someone italian?
<dingo001> dr_willis: on the file system
<leagris> Hi all
<trappist> Gi0va: try #ubuntu-it
<Gi0va> why ubuntu live doesn't look up my hd?
<Evil_Whisper> Gi0va, join #ubuntu-it
<concept10> trappist, what do you mean by that?
<dmitry_> what's a pastebin
<dingo001> im trying to install xampp
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out with my wifi prob? ubuntu recognizes my card "... managed..." but i can't connect to the router :(
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<leagris> Any way I can install Ubuntu server with only a serial ttys0 and no gfx card or should I fallbak to debian for this ?
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Evil_Whisper> Gi0va, you have to mount it first
<dingo001> basically just trying to download a file for now :)
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  you mean suggest to the ubuntu team? :P  not sure.. i rarely use the ubuntu live cd.. thers sooo many better ones out for my needs
<Evil_Whisper> sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/
<trappist> meepy: sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -j ACCEPT
<tonyyarusso> Evil_Whisper, The Dapper Live CD is going to mount them automatically, right?
<toya_> trappist, what do you mean by typing bg after ctr-d ?
<trappist> concept10: by what?
<toya_> trappist, because after i pressed ctr-d, the terminal tab is gone
<tonyyarusso> How to I suggest something to the development team?
<trappist> toya_: sorry, I meant ctrl-z
<concept10> trappist, not that slick
<meepy> trappist, done. now what?
<trappist> meepy: now you should be fine
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, is daper already released?
<DrTiger> martianpenguin: I tried out the wifi Howto but there is no information about turning my wlan card into a router
<dingo001> when i open the file system on my machine using file browser, i get no highlighted option for creating directory
* gnomefreak smoke before he pastes output
<tonyyarusso> Sh4d0x, No.  Flight 2 of it was as a testing preview, stable is in April.
<pussfeller> what makes an iso out of a cd?
<Evil_Whisper> Tony do you know where i can get a live CD of dapper flight 2?
<dingo001> why does ubuntu have the concept of sudo rather than root access like other distributions?
<trappist> concept10: well at first I understood the comment to mean that he wanted to boot a livecd, use apt-get to sort of remaster it on the fly, then put the OS on a flash drive.  we're not that slick yet :)
<_fredforfaen> !xfce
<ubotu> methinks xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso, ow, good, cus i just orderd a shipit :D
<toya_> trappist, hm ok, thx, still not sure what it does, its not in my shortcut list
<pussfeller> !iso
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<tonyyarusso> Evil_Whisper, I saw it before, I'll go get you a link.
<_fredforfaen> !rox
<ubotu> _fredforfaen: I haven't a clue
<_fredforfaen> !desktop
<ubotu> _fredforfaen: I don't know, could you explain it?
<concept10> trappist, oh ;)
<Evil_Whisper> Grrr I want wine 0.9.4
<trappist> toya_: ctrl-z isn't a wm keyboard shortcut, it's a console thing.  it detaches the running process.
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, wine can read .exe doesn't it?
<trappist> Sh4d0x: even better, it can execute them
<stratovarius> hi all
<toya_> trappist, ok thx
<tonyyarusso> Evil_Whisper, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, when using wine, is there need to a virusscanner to?
<leagris> Currently I run mandrake 10.1 on my home server but removed gfx card and keyboard. I use a serial port terminal whent emergency situation or ssh to connect to it. Any clean way I can isntall breezy via the serial terminal from the install cd or must I have to blug a keyboard + gfx card + scren to do this ?
<Evil_Whisper> thanks tony
<toya_> does anyone know how come sometimes pdf files act weird on linux?
<meepy> trappist, it's working, thanks! What was wrong, and what did you do?
<Evil_Whisper> how can i burn this but yet allow the CDRW to be erased later? :S
<trappist> meepy: you were filtering almost all inbound traffic and almost all outbound traffic.  you might want to find out what kind of firewall you have installed and get rid of it.
<stratovarius> amule doesnt want to open fastly and connect to servers. I wanna connect to razorback and he connect me to doindgo or similar server.who can tell me why?
<Evil_Whisper> flight 2 includes the new gnome and stuff right?
<trappist> meepy: and/or replace it.  say, with ipkungfu.
* gnomefreak back :)
<pashaw> pussfeller,   try this  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5639
<meepy> trappist, am I still secured?
<trappist> meepy: yeah, the only inbound stuff that's allowed (that wasn't allowed before) is bittorrent.  all traffic is allowed out though.
<Lukian> boot up numlock status?
<rickest> pussfeller: dd can do that
<Lukian> ^^ laugh
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  go ahead and pate waht you have in pastebin
<dmitry_> ok, I typed in the ping output to pastebin. It looks fine to me. Look for pasted by dmitry
<meepy> trappist: okay, thanks! :)
<pussfeller> cat /dev/hdc > /mnt/images/image1.iso
<trappist> np
<tonyyarusso> Evil_Whisper, I think so, but only at the stage of development it's in as well; I believe the Ubuntu stable releases are one month after each Gnome stable release.
<pussfeller> that simple...
<trappist> that can't possibly work
<dmitry_> I typed: "
<dmitry_> 64 bytes from www.google.com (72.14.203.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=18.8ms"
<trappist> I mean, maybe, but...
<pussfeller> thats what linux journal says
<dingo001> when i type sudo on the terminal, i get the usage notes... any parameters to pass with sudo?
<trappist> meepy: all that will be gone when you reboot though, so you need to see about that firewall
<pashaw> pussfeller,   yes  iso file  are not compressed or anything
<stratovarius> nobody can help me?
<meepy> trappist, hmm, really? I dident think firewall was needed in linux
<trappist> pussfeller: if that doesn't work, dd if=/dev/hdc of=/mnt/images/image1.iso
<gnomefreak> dmitry_, hmmmmmmm you should have no issues conneting to a server :(
<pashaw> stratovarius,   i dont use any mules
<gnomefreak> meepy,  your playing with the exsisting firewall
<meepy> oh
<meepy> ipkungfu?
<stratovarius> pashaw what do u use as p2p program?
<pussfeller> trappist: i think thats a roundabout way of doing the same thing :)
<trappist> meepy: that's a matter of opinion.  linux has a very powerful built-in firewall, and it sure doesn't *hurt* security, so it's fairly popular to run one.
<pashaw> stratovarius,   newsgroups
<dmitry_> Like I said I have an issue with firefox doing the DNS queries. It does not work. Queries time out
<gnomefreak> meepy, iptables is the firewall thats built into kernel
<trappist> pussfeller: I'm not sure cat will do it.
<stratovarius> newsgroups?
<No1Viking> How do I download ans save a sfw from another site?
<meepy> gnomefreak, yeah I know - hmm
<pussfeller> trappist: it does sound a bit dodgy to me too
<pashaw> stratovarius,  yep'
<trappist> No1Viking: wtf is a sfw
<No1Viking> How do I download and save a sfw from another site?
<dmitry_> If I use IP instead of host name on the URL line, then firefox  works.
<stratovarius> pashaw: what newsgroups are?
<gnomefreak> meepy,  i dont know what ipkungfu is
<No1Viking> trappist, flash?
<trappist> No1Viking: so you mean swf
<No1Viking> trappist, sorry, yes
<trappist> No1Viking: if you have the url to the file, wget it.  if not, view source to find it.
<dingo001> "sudo -s -H"
<meepy> trappist, I just don't understand why it's removed on next reboot? I am NOT running any firewall at all, since I'm new to Linux I don't just install any application, I used "firestarter" from Automatix for a short period, but not anymore, so I don't think that has any effect?
<dingo001> this helped
<Evil_Whisper> anyone know anything about upower?
<Evil_Whisper> !upower
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<No1Viking> trappist, gonna try
<rickest> pussfeller: http://www.cpqlinux.com/cdrw.html
<snowblink> quick question about netgear ADSL wireless routers - can I use one to boost another?
<pashaw> stratovarius,   google    how to use newsgroups
<trappist> meepy: something got installed by default I guess.  the firewall rules are stored in kernel memory, so they'll be gone when you reboot.
<pussfeller> i dont know if mldonkey is still being developed, but it was a decent client for the emule network
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out with my wifi prob? :(
<gnomefreak> dmitry_,  im nto sure why its timing out
<Evil_Whisper> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> !tell Sh4d0x  about wifi
<Evil_Whisper> lol
<Evil_Whisper> lol lol lol
<meepy> trappist, so to make a permanemt solution, I need ipkungfu?
<Evil_Whisper> gnome freak
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, thnQ but i have done that part already :)
<Evil_Whisper> do you have a link to the ubuntu eyecandy guide? :S
<gnomefreak> eyecandy last i remember is one www.look-gnome.org  art.gnome.org
<No1Viking> trappist, worked like a charm!  :)
<trappist> meepy: I recommend ipkungfu because I wrote it, but anything that you know about and can therefore configure is going to make your life a lot easier than one you don't even know you have installed
<dmitry_> I found it. I had to set "alias ipv6 off" in modprobe.conf
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, can't connect to my router that's the prob :( but i don't know the solution
<pussfeller> i thot look-gnome went down
<d4rksh4de> whats the webpage where i can find information how to set up package manager? (god damn i just want to play some mp3's)
<pussfeller> maybe i am confusing things
<trappist> !tell d4rksh4de about repos
<trappist> !tell d4rksh4de about mp3
<dmitry_> Is there an equivalent on ubuntu (to modprobe.conf)?
<meepy> trappist, i'm almost 100% sure I don't have a firewall running, there is nothing in the "System overviewer" on what procresses is running
<trappist> dmitry_: see the files in /etc/modprobe.d
<pashaw> http://www.gnome-look.org
<Sh4d0x> d4arksh4de, have you tried beep media player?
<coder_> i need access to a shared folder on my network, sitting on the small business server.  I can open the folder through the gnome-panel, but cannot mount the drive as read & write
<trappist> meepy: I am exactly 100% sure that you do.  the firewall rules you pasted didn't write themselves.
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, yes
* gnomefreak time to go to theropy ill bbl i hope maybe dapper will be ready than :(
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de and did it worked?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, it freezes
<trappist> meepy: firewalling happens in the kernel.  there is no corresponding process.  the kernel has rules and just does or doesn't allow a packet through.
<pussfeller> i dont think nautilus mounts network drives
<meepy> trappist, what do you recommend me to do?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de can you tell me exactly what it does, from the moment you open it?
<trappist> meepy: either try to figure out what you have installed and configure it to your needs, or install a firewall that you can work with, and it should override what you have now.
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, it starts well, but when i open mp3 file and press play button then it freezes
<dmitry_> Yes, I see the aliases. So if I modify it. How can I make it active. I mean if I reboot the live CD the changes will be gone right?
<meepy> trappist, i look for ipkungfu
<pussfeller> d4rksh4de: if you add the appropriate repos and then update/upgrade, a muliplicity of apps will then be able to play the socalled restricted formats
<pashaw> meepy,   you could  save the iptable rule forever   or just make a script that alters the table whenever you plan to use torrent
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de did you do the gstreamer part in your terminal?
<coder_> i'm trying to `sudo mount //192.168.200.200/Share /media/share`
<EvilGuru> why is the wiki https?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, no, whats that?
<coder_> "protocol negotiation failed"
<pussfeller> dont you have to use smbmount?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de wait i'll get you the wiki link, you'll need it to play mp3's
<rickest> coder_: try smbmount
<Nekomages> have a bit of trouble installing flgrx drivers, I'm getting a device not fouind when I modprobe it
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<coder_> "SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it."
<Evil_Whisper> !splashy
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: Are you on ritalin?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=RealPlayer
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, yup
<Evil_Whisper> !usplash
<ubotu> I guess usplash is for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok
<meepy> trappist: I was looking for "firestarter" i once installed, and while uninstalling it it gave me this "Stopping the Firestarter firewall:done.
<meepy> " so you might be right, i might had it running
<zoka> hi people, how to configure repositories, I want to install ruby but there are millions of conflicts, no chance to do it with sypatico
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, follow it exactly :) you can't mis, succes
<trappist> meepy: awesome
<vodnik> hello, I updated kernel with autoupdate and rebooted as suggested, but now grub says that partition cannot be mounted, I tried every entry there was - and ended in windows:-(
<trappist> vodnik: is your root device scsi or sata?
<XiCillin> vodnik, find where your linux partition is, and where the kernel is on the harddrive
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, thanks
<Sh4d0x> when i open my mplayer, it gives an error about which sais "font not found" is this normal?
<XiCillin> sh4d0x
<vodnik> trappisst:scsi i think
<XiCillin> install the fonts
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de does it work?
<trappist> Sh4d0x: try sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<pussfeller> coder_: try http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountnetworkfolders
<Sh4d0x> trappist ooow :$:$  thnQ
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, im working on it...
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, let me know if it works :)
<adam_> hello everyone. I am having major troubles with my external firewire hard drive. Would anyone mind looking at my dmesg output and seeing if that gives any clues as to what is wrong?
<pussfeller> and the preceding entries
<vodnik> XiCillin it think it is in hda7 /boot/vmlinuz2.6
<coder_> puss: thank you, I have tried that =(  Its failing at "signing"
<Sh4d0x> trappist, done, just a sec i'll try if it worked
<XiCillin> vodnik post your menu.lst file on pastebin.com
<XiCillin> and link me
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: There are conflicts against Ruby?
<Sh4d0x> trappist, it worked, thnQ
<paulproteus|lapt> That's strange.
<dmitry_> gnomefreak, how can I reload modprobe.d/aliases without rebooting the live CD, any ideas?
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: Put your sources.list in a pastebin.
<dailyrorschach> anyone using a dell latitude d600 and manage to get good font and screen results
<paulproteus|lapt> dmitry_: I think there's an update-* command for that.
<vodnik> in a moment...
<zoka> people to be honest, ubuntu is very frustrating
<dmitry_> which one?
<zoka> 1. I cound not install mysql server
<zoka> I could not instal apache
<adam_> could someone with more knowledge than I look at my dmesg output? I see that it gives some errors but I really dont know what to do about it. And I am having big troubles...
<zoka> I could not install ruby
<kotton> zoka I know what you mean
<zoka> I could not install rails
<vodnik> XiCillin http://pastebin.com/476803
<zoka> bilions of conflicts
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: I'm very confused.  These things work out of the box for me.
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: Did you change your sources.list to include other sites than ubuntu.com?
<Sh4d0x> zoka, sure you tried to install it correctly?
<zoka> no
<zoka> I did not change anything
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: Exactly what command did you run to do the install, and exactly what error did you get?
<zoka> what repositories I should use
<XiCillin> k
<zoka> I use sympatico
<zoka> go advanced
<kotton> when you are a newbie, how do you know what is correctly, all you can do is read what's out there until you fumble onto the right command
<Sh4d0x> zoka, guess you should have changed your sources? did you?
<zoka> find server click
<zoka> reports more dependencies
<zoka> click mark
<zoka> then it reports not installable
<adam_> is anyone reading my cries for help?
<infernall> i intalled the kwin-baghira package with synaptic, but the window decorations do not show up.  anyone know how I can add them?
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: Do you mean Synaptic?
<zoka> mysql-server-4.1:
<zoka>  Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>=4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<zoka>  Depends: mysql-client-4.1 but it is not going to be installed
<zoka>  Depends: libdbi-perl  but it is not installable
<paulproteus|lapt> I don't know what Sypatico is.
<zoka> etc etc
<XiCillin> vodnik, i compared it with mine (i just installed the new kernel as well) and everything seems to be as it should
<zoka> what ever I try to ad what is not stand alone app
<XiCillin> what errors did grub give you?
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: You should enable Universe.
<zoka> does not work
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: Run Synaptic.
<zoka> how to do it
<zoka> OK
<zoka> I have it running
<vodnik> xcillin well, should not there be some new entries for new kernel?
<kotton> paul can you add any site as a repository?
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka:  Goto Settings > Repositories you will see (2) grayed out boxes click both of them, then click the Reload button.
<dailyrorschach> anyone have any experience with dell laptops and setting resolution and screen parameters
<XiCillin> vodnik there are
<paulproteus|lapt> kotton: Not quite any.
<Sh4d0x> paulproteus|lapt: Universe? multiverse do you mean, or am i wrong? :$
<paulproteus|lapt> kotton: That site has to be specially set up.
<paulproteus|lapt> Sh4d0x: zoka needs universe for Ruby and MySQL.
<paulproteus|lapt> Sh4d0x: Not multiverse.
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<XiCillin> vodnik: you've got one for 2.6.12.9 and antoher for 2.6.12.10
<zoka> paulproteus|lapt OK
<zoka> sec
<sysfault> anyone have a Sony Vaio VGN-A790?
<adam_> can someone please look at my output from dmesg and see if it tells you anything? I am having big troubles with my external firewire HD and dont know what to do
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de have you changed your sources?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, yes
<vodnik> XiCillin - yes, oh, i see, i installed just new version og 2.6.12.10, right?
<kotton> I have been battling with nvu for about 2 and a half hours and still no luck
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de sure you are using the right ones? for the right version?
<XiCillin> yea see how there are 4 ubuntu choices?
<adam_> whats wrong with nvu?
<XiCillin> one for the old kernel and the old kernel recovery mode, and another for the new kernel and that recovery mode
<dailyrorschach> d4rksh4de: for what its worth, I dont think you need to say -multiverse just sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<XiCillin> mine looks the same
<kotton> Adam I just can't get it to install
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, well, i folowed the tutorial
<adam_> im a noob, but i had no trouble getting it to install and work
<XiCillin> on different parts of the hard drive but nothing looks out of place
<XiCillin> what does grub say vodnik?
<adam_> sorry if i cant offer help, i just installed it through synaptic
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de uhu, but is your sources are wrong guess it won't work neither
<zoka> ok people which check boxes?
<manveru> someone else has problems with installing gstreamer0.8* ?
<adam_> kotton, how did you install?
<kotton> nvu-1.0-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: The ones that represent "universe".
<manveru> i cannot install anything now - dpkg is hanging... is there some way to dequeue the gstreamer-stuff?
<vodnik> yes, I see it now.. grub says (i do not remember exactly) something like booting kernel vmlinuz ..... failed to mount device.
<kotton> Adam that's just it, I can't get it to install
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de i installed it a few day's ago, got the same error cus my sources were wrong
<adam_> have you tried synaptic?
<kotton> Adam I haven't tried synaptic, didn't know how to get it there
<vodnik> but i rember now that something similar might have happened to me last time I upgraded kernel, the solution was to change partition type from 82 to 83 or something like that, I am going ot give it a shot...
<dailyrorschach> kotton: in synaptic you can visuallay add the other repositories and search for packages
<kotton> been messing with apt-get and everything else
<dailyrorschach> I still use apt-get, but it makes it easier when things dont seem to go right
<adam_> just system>administration>synapic package manager
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, other command is working...installing...
<adam_> since im a noob, i really go for the gui things
<kotton> Daily: doesn't it have to be a special url
<dailyrorschach> kotton: no, the wiki has a page that shows you how to do it in synaptic
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de which one? the w32codecs?
<dailyrorschach> one second
<DrTiger> It was quite embarrassing to take my ubuntu laptop to a presentation on wednesday
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, how to close program which is not responding?
<vodnik> quit
<DrTiger> I was not able to make the beamer work with my xserver...
<XiCillin> run the command: xkill
<XiCillin> and click on what you want to die
<kotton> Daily, I'll look at wiki....again
<Sh4d0x> d4rsh4de C your processes and quit it there
<DrTiger> the image was strangely interlaced or something
<Mariukas> hello!
<paulproteus|lapt> zoka: Just look for the highlighted lines like this one.
<d4rksh4de> XiCillin, thnx
<XiCillin> theres a howto on the forums, on binding xkill to a key. i used alt-a
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de applications > systemtools> proceses (or something like it, i'am a not that good at translations)
<adam_> Everytime I transfer a file from my external firewire drive to my computer it completely crashes the comp. It works fine the other way around though. Would anyone be able to look at the dmesg and tell if something is majorly wrong. I see that there are a few errors, but I dont know what to do.
<LOQUiLLO_> hello everyone
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, i got it
<XiCillin> hey l0quill0_
<LOQUiLLO_> hola a todos
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, oki :)
<paulproteus|lapt> adam_: Post the dmesg into a pastebin and we'll see.
<Evil_Whisper> Anyone know wich Mac OS type dock is best for gnome?
<DrTiger> I wonder when there will be a good-quality  X Configuration tool for ubuntu!
<adam_> sorry, what is a pastebin?
<LOQUiLLO_> Happy Merry Christmas
<paulproteus|lapt> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, :) thanx i got it working...listening mp3 now :)
<cello_rasp> tell me, does the ubuntu DVD carry any of the universe or multiverse repositoriess?
<DrTiger> I wonder if there will ever be a powerful X Configurator before X11 is dead.
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, yw, enjoy :)
<burning_bronx> cello_rasp, the only difference between  the DVD and the CD is that the DVD has the live edition too
<cello_rasp> i ask becaus i have a friend with no internet connection but he needs lots of multiverse :\
<xagoln> whoops.. just dist-upgraded from breezy -> dapper and having locale issues
<cello_rasp> damnnn
<dailyrorschach> cello_rasp: you have to add ther repositories, through the gui (synaptic) or CLI
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, btw xmms and bmp isnt starting :S
<Evil_Whisper> Question
<Evil_Whisper> when i try the dapper flight 2 live CD do I have to update anything?
<dailyrorschach> cello_rasp: you could send him your source.list file if you have it alreayd set up and tell him how to copy it
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de not? hmm
<stratovarius> how to unistalla a program installed with wine?
<stratovarius> *uninstall
<cello_rasp> thx rorschach: are those repos on the cd
<burning_bronx> cello_rasp, you could just get the packages if there aren't too much dependencies
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, im listening with rythmbox right now
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de can you do sudo apt-get update?
<Evil_Whisper> stratovarius,  run the uninstall program that comes with it
<cello_rasp> i guess i will have to grab them for him.
<LOQUiLLO_> ;)
<burning_bronx> Sh4d0x, he can obviously do it but he needs files for a friend of his
<adam_> OK, I put the dmesg output in a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6078 I think I did it right?
<burning_bronx> cello_rasp, you can find packages @ http://packages.ubuntu.com
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, yes...
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, try again opening
<burning_bronx> just make sure you don't leave dependencies hanging
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, still nothing...it just makes 'knot' sound
<cello_rasp> thx bronx. yeah, i wissh there was a tool that grabbed all the non cd packages according to dependency
<xagoln> I'm going around in circles - apt-get dist-upgrade which craps out followed by apt-get -f install then start again
<burning_bronx> xagoln, what's broken?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de aaaah, if you are playing a song in it?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de after the error, can you click *play* button?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, no, these programs isnt starting even
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de o_O
<xagoln> I did a dist-upgrade to dapper from a working breezy install... on a PC I'm not too worried about
<Evil_Whisper> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<burning_bronx> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, burning_bronx
<burning_bronx> hmmm
<burning_bronx> !cdburn
<xagoln> burning_bronx it died on locales and a few other bits
<ubotu> burning_bronx: I don't know, could you explain it?
<burning_bronx> tisk
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de maybe you just need to reboot, if that ain't helping i supose you better uninstall them both and reinstall them
<cello_rasp> is dapper near to be stable?
<Evil_Whisper> burning_bronx, do you have a link to a tutorial of how to burn a ISO using the CLI?
<burning_bronx> cello_rasp, it's getting there
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok i try rebooting, brb
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de ok
<xagoln> cello_rasp it works well enough but I wouldn't use it for anything important
<rickest> Evil_Whisper: http://www.cpqlinux.com/cdrw.html
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, have you tried "man cdrecord"
<Evil_Whisper> thanks rick
<burning_bronx> manuals are always good to read first
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Evil_Whisper> I forgot about man pages lol :S
<Parti> hi guys
<pussfeller> cdrecord is pretty tricky :)
<Evil_Whisper> whats the dev=3,0,0 part
<burning_bronx> there's a pretty thick manual on cdrecord
<Parti> doolus! I'm back :D
<Parti> dooglus.
<pussfeller> its taken years to get a decent gui to it
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, why don't you use a gui?
<burning_bronx> even I have troubles using cdrecord
<burning_bronx> as pussfeller it's kinda tricky ;)
<burning_bronx> *pussfeller said
<adam_> hey, if anyone has any knowledge on fixing problems with extrernal firewire hard drives and wants to check out my pastebin it would be great! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6078
<rickest> Evil_Whisper: you can always use k3b and while it's burning, do a 'ps -eo pid,cmd | grep cdrecord' to see what it's *really* doing
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<pussfeller> yeah k3b is prob the best gui
<mz111> Did anyone with an ATI card end up with a horizontal line the a follows the mouse, after installing the ati drivers?
<Parti> Yep. K3b is the best!
<Evil_Whisper> rick could i just do a cdrecord -scanbus and then cdrecord -v dev=X,X,X img=dapper_flight2.iso?
<Sh4d0x> "sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Sh4d0x> " :s
<kotton> OK who wants to kick me in the bum first. NVU listed in synaptic and installed immediately, shame on me
<rickest> Evil_Whisper: I think the correct flag is -data when specifying the ISO
<adam_> lol kotton
<mz111> k3b rocked, until my burner died yesterday, now k3b is as useful as a rock
<kotton> geea
<adam_> i really like nvu btw
<kotton> been using it for several years under windows
<kotton> well since it came out
<SAM_theman> yo people
<SAM_theman>  i am getting an error in KDe
<SAM_theman> my sound an't working but in Gnome it works
<burning_bronx> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<adam_> paulproteus|lapt , you still there?
<Parti> Hey guys. I'm trying to resieze my partition. but GTParted and  Gparted keeps telling me that my NTFS paritition (WIndows Xp) is busy or Active
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de wb
<Evil_Whisper> Yay burning flight 2 live CD right now =)
<Parti> I've just put   sudo umount /media/windows/
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, still xmms freezed and then it didnt even start, thanks
<Parti> and, unmounted it.
<Parti> But, it still tell me that it is active
<adam_> evil_whisper whats flight?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de can you try to reinstall it?
<Parti> :(
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok, and do you know where can i set DNS address, so i dont have to specify it all the time i reboot?
<Evil_Whisper> ohh anyone here use opera in gnome?
<burning_bronx> I
<burning_bronx> :)
<mz111> Evil_Whisper: I have
<burning_bronx> your good mate bronx :P
<Evil_Whisper> how do you  make it not ugly?
<burning_bronx> using sudo apt-get qt3-qtconfig
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de uhu, just a sec, trying to translate menu's
<burning_bronx> then when you install it launch qtconfig
<Evil_Whisper> wich theme do you use in qt3 config?
<burning_bronx> polymer
<Evil_Whisper> ok, but when i do that the top menu bar doesn't blend :(
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, what do you mean "Doesn't blend?"
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, what language are you using :D?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de system > 2e menu like management (or something like it) > network    there you can set the dns
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de dutch :D but my english isn't that good :$:(
<Evil_Whisper> the top menu bar has a gradient in opera but when I install polymer its just a solid colour
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, well, i have estonian
<david> hello, I have one HD with Ubuntu and Windows XP. Now I want to format it all. Can I insert the Windows XP directly and format form there?
<ggeller> https://launchpad.net/+login says " You are already logged in as George Geller."  But, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences won't let me login or edit any wiki page.  How do you get an account on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de estonian? which country language is that? :$
<adam_> Can someone please check out my pastebin and see if it tells you anything? I really cant figure out what is wrong with my external firewire hard drive. It completely crashes my comp every time i try and transfer a file from the external HD to my computer. It works fine the other way around however. And it only happens with large (+500MB or so) files. mutiple small files: no problem. can anyone offer any insight?
<ggeller> david: Yes.  Or you can use something like Knoppix to clean off your hd.
<adam_> oh, here is the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6078
<Evil_Whisper> any clue how to fix that bronx?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, yse, i set there dns but it just disappears when i reboot, estonia - estonian
<david> ggeller: but with windows xp install cd is enough?
<Nomikos> installing Ubuntu on a mac "aluminum" powerbook, booted from CD, but the installer says it can't find a device driver for the cdrom. help??
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, O_O
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de have to also tried to set a dns by properties of a connection?
<zoka> OK people, univise and repositories are key to solve the problem
<ggeller> david: Yes.
<burning_bronx> I don't really think that's a problem
<zoka> why it is so hidden
<david> ggeller: ok. Thank you very much :)
<Nomikos> don't have a floppy with extra drivers (nor would it go into this machine..), am given the option to look through /dev, but..
<zoka> me, I am user of computers for at least 15 years
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, is it written somewhere in file?
<Evil_Whisper> burning_bronx, its not really a problem its just annoying. :(
<zoka> I could not figure it out
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, i think when i edit that file it should work
<vini> hey guys, quick question, i cant seem to find the right chmod tags to change the owner of a folder and all of the subfolders. can anyone help? thanks
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, what is written in a file?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, DNS addresses
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, i'll check it out
<Evil_Whisper> can you apt-get on a live CD?
<alphy> I need Java and can't get it to work
<adam_> is anyone reading what I am typing? I have tried to research my problem. I have tried forums... I have tried reformating my drive.. I really dont know what to do
<zoka> sudo chown <code> folder
<bluefrog-10> vini, sudo chmod -R user file
<vini> thanks
<bluefrog-10> vini, sudo chown -R user file
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, hmm may you can fill in a location and set the dns to the location
<vini> will that change all the subfolders and subfiles too?
<burning_bronx> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<burning_bronx> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<bluefrog-10> vini, sudo chown -R user folder will do a recursive change
<soundray> adam_, checking now.
<adam_> soundray thanks!
<vini> all set, thanks
<soundray> adam_, what do you use as a copy command?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, I have a dns server and domain, they never disappear, wouldn't know a solution to that problem :$
<simonx> hello
<adam_> i have just been dragging and dropping to the desktop, or to another folder
<alphy> yeah, I can't get any of those to work for java
<Sh4d0x> d4arksh4de have you tried reinstalling xmms?
<soundray> adam_, how much RAM do you have?
<adam_> 512
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, i put there new location and then DNS, i rebooted and location name was there but DNS address dissapeared
<tom3447653632> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tom3447653632> some one tell me how to use linux i just got it today
<adam_> soundray, is:  "sda: asking for cache data failed"  a problem?
<Dr_Willis> tom3447653632,  google.com  - search for 'linux tutorials'
<simonx> what windowmanager do you advise me: i want to set up a desktop that nobody is able to change?
<Dr_Willis> simonx,  to do what task exactly?
<soundray> adam_, it might be. Do you have a swap partition?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de hmm have you also filled in a domain? don't know if that could be the problem but you can try :)
<simonx> the shuld only do 3 things ... start open office a web browser and an email programm
<soundray> simonx, the keyword to search for is kiosk configuration. There is a KDE kiosk project.
<Dr_Willis> simonx,  kde has some sort of koisk type features where you can lock down most everything.. not sure if gnome has similer feature.
<adam_> soundray, when i installed ubutu, it created a swap on my internal hard drive... if that is what you are asking.
<Dr_Willis> simonx,  or just set up icewm with 3 icons in the menus.
<tom3447653632> who the hell is kde because hs on my msn messenger
<simonx> thanks a lot!
<soundray> adam_, yes. So you followed the default -- that's fine.
<tom3447653632> ?????????????????????
<vodnik> Xicillin so it says something like (hd0,6) <newline>local filesystem unknow, partition type 82 <new line> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda7 ro vga=771 single <new line> failed to mount local partition ... and then it goes to grub again
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, and also when i rebooted ubuntu froze
<soundray> adam_, can we try and copy your file via a terminal command?
<tom3447653632> bleh die u linux geeks
<tom3447653632> P.o
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de o_O
<Dr_Willis> 'the care and feeding of trolls'
<tom3447653632> O o
<tom3447653632> lalalaalalla
<tom3447653632> time for smokeperhaps?
<adam_> soundray, sure, i will give it a shot. would you mind giving me an example of a command I would use?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, i really start thinking something is wrong with your sources
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok, i try to reboot again
<burning_bronx> someone must right an article called "10 reasons not to feed the trolls"
<Nomikos> anyone tell me about cdrom drivers during install?
<burning_bronx> >..
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, ok
<vodnik> partition magic says that partition type is 83, so i changed the first line to "root (hda0,5) - 5 stands for local filesystem ext2fs, partiton type 83, then it goes to ubuntu booting screen, but when it comes to mounting local filesystems, it fails again (and i get to a command line with about 50 commands with no disks mount:-/)
<tom3447653632> i love windows
<tom3447653632> better than linux
<soundray> adam_, the simplest is "cp /sourcedir/file /targetdir/". If that causes the same trouble, you could try "cat /sourcedir/file >/targetdir/file".
<tom3447653632> blobby
<soundray> adam_, one minute...
<navarone> vodnik...do you get error message about missing os?
<vodnik> navarone: no, it just fails to mount:-/
<soundray> adam_, this is on the assumption that some RAM or cache problem is causing the crash.
<adam_> i see
<navarone> vodnik...ok...was thinking maybe you made wrong partition/drive bootable while in PM. I did that once ina  partition manager...lol
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me? i'm following the wikipages of wifi ndiswrapper but i get stuck at #4
<adam_> things work fine when its only small files. also, things work find on other comps (mac and windows)
<vodnik> could be the problem in the fact that hda7 is not first logical partition on local harddrive? I heve got hda6 (ext3 as well) withh some data on it
<navarone> vodnik are you dual booting?
<adam_> soundray, so i will try that command, but i dont know where the source of the file on the external hd would be..
<vodnik> navarone:yes, i booted to windows right now
<levander> Isn't there a way to use google to search for pages that link to other pages?
<levander> I mean search for pages that link to a specified page?
<vodnik> navarone i was in working ubuntu an hour ago, then i updated to new kernel and i cannot boot anymore:-(
<soundray> adam_, if it's mounted automatically, it should be under /media . Are you familiar with command line operations at all?
<Evil_Whisper> woo hoo
<Evil_Whisper> I'm using dapper's liveCD now :-P
<Evil_Whisper> its awsome
<navarone> vodnik I and anyone else would have to see error messages to get better idea. Any chance of getting screenshot or copying error?
<Evil_Whisper> a little slow cause it runs off my DVD drive but =S
<Nomikos> is it possible to use the Live CD as an install CD?
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper how how how santa shadox is here :D
<manveru> levander: it's not hard
<navarone> vodnik...ahhh
<adam_> soundray, not too much. just started learning about linux in general...
<Nomikos> can't get the regular install CD to find it's own cdrom :-/
<rickest> levander: http://www.googleguide.com/advanced_operators_reference.html   see 'link:'
<manveru> levander: just type the link into google and hit the search-pages-that-link-to link
<Evil_Whisper> :P
<navarone> vodnik are you using breezy?
<Sh4d0x> :D
<Evil_Whisper> When i boot back into breezy I'll give you a link Sh4d0x
<eruin> Nomikos, I think you can boot the livecd and install the ubuntu-express package to do that
<Nomikos> eruin: thanks, will try that then
<levander> okay, thanks manveru and rickest
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper ok :D o_O you are not in ubuntu right now?? shame on you :P
<vodnik> navarone i am using breezy and i could copy error messages with hand (do not have my digital camera here:-()
<soundray> adam_, then you will know that you can change into a directory with 'cd somewhere' and view the contents of that dir. with 'ls'
<Evil_Whisper> I'm in dapper right now sh4d0x =P
<adam_> ok
<eruin> me too.. although I have it installed proper :)
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper o_O has changed a lot?
<Evil_Whisper> Its faster :P
<ian_> Was just wondering who paid for the production and distribution of the Ubuntu CD I have just installed?
<Sh4d0x> in booting?
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah and in gnome too
<Sh4d0x> or general?
<ian_> coz they sent it me for nout
<navarone> vodnik which arch and kernel?
<adam_> mark shuttlesworth i think?
<ian_> who's he?
<Evil_Whisper> metacity is quite snappy now too
<adam_> a badass
<Sh4d0x> cus breezy take 5 minutes to boot (configuring network...... take about 3 minutes)
<Sh4d0x> o_O  would you please stop making me jalouse :P ;)
<adam_> soundray, should i just try that cat command first?
<eruin> ian_, in essence our beloved mark shuttleworth ;)
<Evil_Whisper> lol :p its just the liveCD
<soundray> adam_, using an example from here, I can do 'cd /media', then 'ls' shows me that I have a 'cdrom0' directory there. So I do 'cd cdrom0', then another ls shows me what's in the CD root dir.
<Evil_Whisper> Its probably even faster on the real install
<soundray> adam_, following that principle, you can find out what's where.
<burning_bronx> I am running dapper as desktop
<eruin> ian_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<burning_bronx> performance-wise it is not a drake
<Evil_Whisper> I like how metacity is now
<burning_bronx> it's a Dragon
<Sh4d0x> nice!! i'm really glad being a ubuntu user
<burning_bronx> anyway I don't really use metacity
<burning_bronx> I use xfwm4 as windowmanager
<ian_> thanks i'll check that address out
<soundray> adam_, also check out the 'mount' command to see which mount point (directory) has been assigned to your fw drive.
<Evil_Whisper> In Gnome?
<Sh4d0x> me neither, but it's promissing :D
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, yeah
<vodnik> navarone: kernel 2.6.12-10-386, architecture 686 (pentium mobile)
<eruin> Sh4d0x, you can press ctrl+c to skip configuring network
<burning_bronx> you can use any window manager in gnome
<soundray> adam_, yes, why not cat first.
<Evil_Whisper> I want a new WM
<Sh4d0x> eruin while booting?
<eruin> Sh4d0x, yes
<soundray> adam_, beware: it will overwrite the target file without asking, if one exists.
<burning_bronx> it's juggest openbox or xfwm4
<burning_bronx> *I'd
<Evil_Whisper> I was using openbox but the gnome panel wouldnt hide when playing Half-Life
<Sh4d0x> eruin o_O didn't know :$:$
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, do you really need one? ;)
<vodnik> http://pastebin.com/476803 - this is my menu file for grub
<adam_> soundray, i will give it a shot. if i leave, its cause i crashed
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah I don't really like metacity on breezy
<navarone> vodnik perhaps try booting another kernel version in grub boot
<soundray> adam_, if I leave, it's because I'm hungry :)
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper do you play rpg's? which one, maybe i'll see you soon at a server :D
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, you used gnome-panel on openbox or openbox on gnome
<adam_> haha
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, but what does it lack that another WM can give you? :)
<Evil_Whisper> Openbox on gnome
<soundray> adam_, I'm sure you'll find more help if needed.
<adam_> soundray, thanks for the help and giving me a place to start
<vodnik> navarone:i tried all four i have:-(
<Evil_Whisper> Eruin the only thing that I don't like about metacity is the memory useage and the crappy black stuff it draws on your screen
<Coldwinter> hey anyone know why i cant play mp3 with amarok?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, lol i better upgrade my system
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, I am using xfwm4
<burning_bronx> it's better in performance
<Evil_Whisper> @Sh4d0x I'm currently looking for a free MMORPG with linux client =P
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de which version are you using?
<Evil_Whisper> Where you get your themes bronx?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, 5.04
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper me too
<burning_bronx> xfce-look.org
<sbartleylinux> I am trying to get a new IBM T43 laptop to work with both the laptop LCD and an external LCD monitor using Breezy.  Anyone with experience configuring xorg this way?
<burning_bronx> lol
<Evil_Whisper> how do I install em? lol
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4da aaaah, tought so :) don't need to upgrade your system
<burning_bronx> through the xfwm themes manager?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, upgrading already...
<navarone> vodnik...it does seem odd that /dev in menu says hda7 and not 6 but that maybe perfectly normal depending on how many partitions are on your drive
<Evil_Whisper> lol maybe thats why I couldnt do it?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, how many upgrades?
<burning_bronx> probably?
<burning_bronx> lol
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de i did the same mistake, i had about 451 upgrades
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, some kind of base system which is over 50MB + over 100 updates
<Evil_Whisper> Bronx what theme are you using? =P
<burning_bronx> forgot it's name o_O;
<burning_bronx> lemme check
<ossie> Hi everyone
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de i had to download 800 mb upgrades, but i preferd downloading 5.1 and reinstalled it
<ossie> im looking for a bit of help with my parrallel port not working on ubuntu
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, do you play WoW?
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, seems to be one of the official ones - Symphony
<burning_bronx> it's quite smooth o_O;
<vodnik> navarone i got hda6 partition with data, hda5 is not there though
<Evil_Whisper> ah ok :-P
<Evil_Whisper> I haven't tried WoW yet Sh4d0x
<navarone> vodnik...all your kernels are booting drives ro...that maybe the prob...>?<
<navarone> ro=read-only
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper o_O omg!! :-P
<Evil_Whisper> is there a free trial first Sh4d0x?
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, lineage?
<vodnik> yes, i know what ro means;-), i might change it, did not try it, woul just deleting be enough or should i put there rw?
<Dr_Willis> WoW is good in ways.. and dang annoying in others. :p
<Evil_Whisper> Never heard of Lineage =P
<hume> got an apt problem: running apt-get remove libslp1 gives me error msg: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, i play on hacked servers with a copy (a) :D
<hume> anyone have advice on this?
<navarone> rw
<burning_bronx> people you're going off topic
<Evil_Whisper> :O
<burning_bronx> this is a support chan
<Evil_Whisper> sorry lol :p
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, metacity currently takes 1.5% of my memory
<ossie> hi guys, anyone have any advice to get my parrallel port working?
<eruin> that's not exactly alot ;)
<navarone> hume do you have synaptic open as well as apt in terminal?
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, can you check your sources see if got them for hoary in stead of breezy
<sbartleylinux> My xorg.conf is here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6079
<susan> hi
<Nomikos> meh, LiveCD won't boot either :-/ anyone ideas? how trick is the 'expert' install?
<sbartleylinux> If anyone can help with configuration I would appreciate it.
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper, :D anyway it's totale fun :D
<hume> navarone: nope, just apt. and commands as apt-get update etc works fine
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, how?
<cmatheson> !tell sbartleylinux about anyone
<stratovarius> guys how can I solve this problem with kguitar? kguitar: cannot create MIDI Scheduler
<stratovarius> kguitar: ERROR opening MIDI device / Music can't be played
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de type " sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list " in a terminal
<ajulius> hello
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de replace them by *searching link
<Evil_Whisper> wow the sound quality sounds better in dapper to me :S
<navarone> hume perhaps whatever you are trying to remove is in use
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, everywhere horay
<sbartleylinux> cmatheson, I already asked the question above. > I am trying to get a new IBM T43 laptop to work with both the laptop LCD and an external LCD monitor using Breezy.  Anyone with experience configuring xorg this way?
<Evil_Whisper> I wish dapper was stable :P
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de good, now check if multiverse is enabled in your sources
<eruin> it's stable for me :)
<hume> sbartleylinux: i have used several thinkpads with both LCD and external, without any configuration of xorg...just pluggin it in...
<Sh4d0x> Evil, isn't it stable yet?
<Evil_Whisper> I dist-upgraded a few days ago and totally toasted my breezy install :(
<eruin> Sh4d0x, it's not supposed to be for months
<sbartleylinux> hume, hmmm.  Thought so too when I reviewed the ubuntu T43 it seemed that it should just work.
<rockinchado> what do you put to add internet repositories to synaptic?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, universe?
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper ({)
<Evil_Whisper> April is when it's going to be stable
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, yeah, sometimes you do that in the middle of a huge transition (like dbus 0.6) - not fun ;)
<ossie> hi guys anyone have a list of new WORKING repositorys, the ones i got of howto are out of date
<sbartleylinux> hume, did not however.  Fn-F7 did nothing.
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah, Although it did teach me to make /home a seperate partition :-)
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, after universe should stand " multiverse "
<sbartleylinux> I have been able to get the screens mirrored by modifying the xorg.conf as my post above shows but it is not working very well.
<hume> sbartleylinux: i found that if i plug the external monitor in before booting, the buttons for swithching display wont work, the external is on all the time, but if I boot first and then plug in, the buttons work nicely
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SourcesList?highlight=%28sources%29
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, welcome to that club :D
<Evil_Whisper> :D
<hume> sbartleylinux: but you might need the tpb-package....
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, i have lines like this "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<Evil_Whisper> wow why is firefox in breezy so slow lol :S
<freenik> nutze ubuntu...will aber mal n sprung zu kubuntu machen - gehts das von ubuntu auf die schnelle? tipps? urls?
<sbartleylinux> well, the other fn keys work and I guess you experience may be the issue.  I have had the external plugged in when booting.
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de there you find the correct sources, better you replace them (watch you copy hoary sources)
<sbartleylinux> I guess I will try it with the external disconnected and boot up then connect it.
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok
<hume> sbartleylinux: okej...try the other way...good luck, gotta go....great laptops those thinkpads..:)
<sbartleylinux> brb
<Evil_Whisper> I hope dapper's firefox gets backported soon :p
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de :)
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper which version of ff is used in dapper?
<eruin> freenik, I'd suggest going to #ubuntu-de
<Evil_Whisper> Deer Park 1.5
<Nomikos> ok.. install CD, what device driver can i use to mount the CD rom?
<Evil_Whisper> its faster then the mozilla.com 1.5 :S
<Sh4d0x> Evil_Whisper niceeee :D no replacement anymore needed
<ajulius> can someone help me understand what netstat means
<Evil_Whisper> Yeah, Wow dapper is awsome at managing memory! :S
<burning_bronx> Deer Park = lightweight
<ajulius> in one of the logs it says this:
<ajulius> tcp        0      1 207-38-195-55.c3-:42213 gorr.state.ny.us:www    FIN_WAIT1
<ossie> guys what is location of sources.list again please???
<Evil_Whisper> Bronx is there some way to get deer park in Breezy?
<ajulius> send-q says 1
<ajulius> and it says fin_wait1
<eruin> ossie, /etc/apt/
<ajulius> so what does this tell me?
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, besides compiling from code?
<ossie> cheers
<Evil_Whisper> well if thats what it takes :p I'm up to the challenge
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de don't forget to save the file before closing ;)
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, download a binary off mozilla.org I suppose
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, done, just waiting for the update
<Evil_Whisper> Where would I find that?
<pashaw> ajulius,  FIN_WAIT1
<pashaw>    The socket is closed, and the connection is shutting down.
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, 4 mins...
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de ok, if upgrades are ready, also do a update because you changed your sources
<ajulius> pashaw it means there was an open socket initially?
<Evil_Whisper> wow deer park = 40mb ram firefox 1.0.7 (breezy) = 120mb
<eruin> Evil_Whisper, http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ :p
<pashaw> ajulius,   use man netstat     then search  by hitting /<text>  enter
<Evil_Whisper> thanks eruin
<ajulius> pashaw:  All the ports were closed........ so how could someone get thru since i never connected to that site
<Amaranth> hrm
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, actually Deer Park is the project name
<burning_bronx> Firefox RC3 is Deer Park
<Amaranth> if ubuntu wanted to ship mp3 ship out-of-the-box from fluendo they'd have to drop rhythmbox and switch to banshee
<Evil_Whisper> :O
<burning_bronx> (I think)
<Amaranth> and mono won't fit on the CD :/
<Evil_Whisper> Its better then final tho :o
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, in the changelog it sais the final has no code changes since RC3
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<burning_bronx> wicked huh?
<eruin> Amaranth, I'd love that
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de i'm for a moment at the kitching looking for a mjammie :D brb
<Evil_Whisper> weird
<Evil_Whisper> :s
<Amaranth> eruin: Me too, but it isn't possible.
<eruin> Amaranth, let's drop xscreensaver-glx and friends ;)
<Evil_Whisper> I don't understand how its faster and takes less memory then?
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, maybe it's because of the gnome-support packages for firefox
<Amaranth> eruin: ha
<navarone> anjulius is your isp rcn.com?
<Evil_Whisper> How could you remove thoes?
<Amaranth> eruin: I think if they compress some things with LZMA (7zip) it _might_ fit.
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok
<pashaw> ajulius,   did you have a reason for finding this netstat  entry or just learning
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, you wouldn't want to remove them - you would want to add them
<burning_bronx> they are dapper only tho
<Evil_Whisper> :-\
<Evil_Whisper> Darn
<ajulius> pashaw:  just learning
<eruin> Amaranth, yeah, I noticed that discussion... didn't seem very conclusive on the actual gains though
<Evil_Whisper> Oh yeah isn't the engine seperate in Dapper?
<pashaw> ajulius,  is your computer behind a firewall?
<navarone> if it's your isp it could just be your connection to network/internet
<ajulius> pashaw:  Its weird that an ip address showed up that i never ever used before
<ajulius> pashaw:  No....... ubuntu is supposed to come with all ports closed
<pashaw> ajulius,  you werent hacked
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, not yet but firefox now has firefox support
<stratovarius> does anyone here use kguitar?
<burning_bronx> oops
<Evil_Whisper> ?
<pashaw> ajulius,   likely a page you were on pulled something off that site  which your browser did
<burning_bronx> I mean firefox had gnome support
<Evil_Whisper> oh thats awsome
<ajulius> no it didnt
<mdmeisberger> anyone have a link to a website on how to install things in general? I'm in the process from leaving windows but can't figure out this install thing yet.
<burning_bronx> mdmeisberger, what do you want to install?
<pashaw> ajulius,   netstat  is just a tool reporting current connections to and from your machine    dont panic
<eruin> mdmeisberger, generally you just use the "synaptic" package manager to install things
<mdmeisberger> right now firefox 1.5 but i've tried multiple things
<khermans_> Anyone know how to add SOAP to a PDF file so that when the PDF is opened it will connect to my webserver?
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, that package integrates mostly handlers as far as I know but it could have more stuff
<GMachine_24> Can someone direct me to a good 'howto' for backing up my entire system please?
<navarone> anjulius was a tcp connection probably a browser connection closing
<burning_bronx> mdmeisberger, if you're using breezy it won't be that easy
<burning_bronx> you can read here
<burning_bronx> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mdmeisberger> thanks
<eruin> mdmeisberger, yeah, ff1.5 won't be coming to breezy. you could just download ff1.5 from mozilla.com and unzip it to your home dir
<burning_bronx> that works too
<mdmeisberger> how do I run the synaptic manager as root?
<burning_bronx> mdmeisberger, it runs with gksudo by default
<levander> There is a way to have dpkg tell you what package is requiring a specified package?  Or, what package recommends a specified package?
<eruin> mdmeisberger, it should be in the System  menu
<jennhi> can anyone please help me play a dvd that says it's encrypted or faulty? I'm able to play some dvds but not others. Thanks!
<burning_bronx> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<pashaw> levander,   apt-cache show <name>    read the details
<Nei> hello, I want to have /boot umounted by default, is there an easy way to teach the ubuntu scripts like installing new kernel/removing old kernel that they should mount it?
<khermans_> GMachine_24, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackupYourSystem?highlight=%28backup%29
<levander> pashaw: I have the package that would be required by another package, not the package that does the requiring.
<GMachine_24> khermans: thanks.
<navarone> Nei it is [possible to remove kernels in synaptic with out scripts
<GaLi> #indy
<pashaw> levander,   huh?
<Nei> navarone, the problem is that obviously things go wrong when /boot isn't mounted
<levander> pashaw: do you know a lot about all the apt commands?
<pashaw> levander,   how did you know to select that package?   or what were you adding that requested it
<Evil_Whisper> Alright i'm going to boot back into breezy before I get too addicted (SP?) to Dapper =P
<pashaw> levander,   used debain alot
<levander> pashaw: i can explain to you, but it's a waste of time if you don't know a lot about the apt commands
<navarone> Nei obviously so why a script to unmount it?
<levander> pashaw: that doesn't answer the question
<khermans_> levander, man aptitude
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de b
<s3phiroth> hi. is there a way to change gnome's default music player ? the only way i found till now trough some googling was to redefine /usr/bin/rhythmbox to a symlink...
<sbartleylinux> Ok, so, I am trying to get a new T43 laptop to display to both the laptop lcd and an external lcd using Breezy.  If I boot the laptop with the external monitor disconnected, the laptop lcd comes up great at 1400x1050.  I then connect the external lcd.  It comes on but the screen is missing the top application bar and about a menu bar width along the left side.
<Sh4d0x> hi nalioth
<sbartleylinux> The f7 key does not appear to do anything.
<nalioth> Sh4d0x: howdy
<eruin> s3phiroth, rightclick -> properties on a file
<Ribs> sbartleylinux: Can't you just resize the screen in the monitor?
<nalioth> howdy all
<navarone> s3phiroth, go to folder with mp3 files and right click...open with and chose your fav player
<eruin> s3phiroth, then go to the open with tab and switch to your preferred player
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, updated
<Nei> navarone, I don't want boot to be mounted
<sbartleylinux> Ribs, I do not see a method to tell screensize which monitor to size for.
<s3phiroth> but that won't change the default music player for the "Launch music player" shortcut
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de both done? upgraded and updated?
<Corrupter> is there any way to turn off the preview option when you put your mouse over a song?
<Ribs> sbartleylinux: I mean on the monitor itself
<sbartleylinux> Ribs, ah.
<navarone> s3phiroth, you can use System/Pref/Multimedia selector
<levander> khermans_: thanks, but i didn't see it in the aptitude man page
<jennhi> hi, Ubotu.  I just installed libdvdcss2 from the link you provided and still cannot play this dvd. It says the dvd is encrypted or faulty, but I know it will play in other players, and this player can play other dvds. Any recommendations?
<navarone> Nei...y?
<khermans_> levander, what are you looking for specifically?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, well, update manager says im up to date
<Nei> navarone, because it is unnecessary
<s3phiroth> navarone: no i can't. that's only good for changing the sound server.
<Sh4d0x> ok
<sbartleylinux> Ribs, no.  I have no size control, only position control and an auto feature on this lcd.  It is a newer CTX 17" LCD
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de
<mdmeisberger> does anyone have a pereferred progamming lanugage for writing cross platform programs?
<Sh4d0x> * now reinstal xmms
<levander> khermans: I've got a package I'm trying to figure out how it got installed on my system.  I assume it was "required" by another package.  I'm trying to figure out what package that I installed required the package I'm investigating.
<hondje> qt
<sbartleylinux> Ribs, the auto resize is apparently how it ends up with the menu's off the screen.
<pashaw> khermans_,   this is levanders quote:   I have the package that would be required by another package, not the package that does the requiring.
<Corrupter> is there any way to turn off the preview option when you put your mouse over a song?
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, still same
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, window froze
<sbartleylinux> If I boot the laptop with the external monitor attached, I get the external monitor but the laptop screen goes black once X starts.  The external monitor is then at the correct size but then I have no image on the laptop lcd.
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de hmm ok, let's try to remove it
<pashaw> levander,  ok that make more sense      what package?
<khermans_> levander, well get the original package! or compoile from source!
<levander> pashaw: mpg321
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de, or maybe a reboot after your updates, (but guess that won't help neiter)
<sbartleylinux> And since the F7 does not do anything, I have no easy way to switch from external back to the laptop if I need to pick the laptop up and go anywhere.
<ekra> Bonjour !
<d4rksh4de> Sh4d0x, ok i ll reboot, but first i try to find the file where DNS addresses are stored
<Sh4d0x> ekra, bonsoir
<Sh4d0x> d4rksh4de i'm affraid i can't help you with that :$
<M3G4> hey guys
<Corrupter> is there any way to turn off the preview option when you put your mouse over a song?
<ekra> excusez-moi de vous dranger mais o pourrai-je trouver une aide gnrale (comme pour l'installation des packetage) pour dbutants, s'il vous plat
<navarone> sbartley you'd be ebs tto paste your xorg.conf on pastebin for folks to look at
<navarone> ekra #ubuntu-fr
<M3G4> can anyone help me with graphics drivers?
<ekra> merci
<Sh4d0x> ekra www.ubuntuguide.org
<jennhi> Hi guys. I just installed libdvdcss2 and still cannot play this dvd. It says the dvd is encrypted or faulty, but I know it will play in other players, and this player can play other dvds. Any recommendations?
<ekra> :) merci
<ekra> bsoir
<Sh4d0x> ekra bsoir :)
<M3G4> guys?
<TooEarly> girls
<Zdra> hi ! where can I download an ISO to install dapper with the new ubuntu-express install system ? Or is it still in a too early stage of developpement ?
<M3G4> lol
<jennhi> geece :)
<Sh4d0x> serious, are here girls??
<M3G4> I need some help with this PC
<TooEarly> mm not sure? lol doubt any understand linux :p
<jennhi> yes, girls occasionally use computers
<nalioth> Sh4d0x: please don't advise ubuntuguide, advise help.ubuntu.com instead (ubuntuguide is out of date and breaks things)
<M3G4> I've posted on the forum, but the replies are too damn slow
<khermans_> i am a girl!
<TooEarly> hehe
<nalioth> Sh4d0x: general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is a help channel
<DarkMan> hello all
<Corrupter> ...
<Sh4d0x> nalioth sry, didn't know i allways use it :$
<khermans_> Sh4d0x, yeah ubuntuguide.org should be taken down
<Evil_Whisper> HEEELLLLPPPPP LOL
<khermans_> Evil_Whisper, ?
<Evil_Whisper> dapper's liveCD borked my Xorg on Breezy lol
<DarkMan> annyone  can me  what  ubuntu 5.10  needs  for  processor and  hd and  mem?
<khermans_> of course
<Corrupter> ...
<Sh4d0x> nalioth, but i'll keep it in mind, thank you :)
<Corrupter> is there any way to turn off the preview option when you put your mouse over a song?
<M3G4> this machine is so damn slow, it's an AMD Duron 1GHz, I've installed the linux kernel, but I have no clue how to install graphics drivers, or even where to get them for my ProSavage integrated Gfx
<TooEarly> i'm having a problem installing my rt2500 drivers - i have a linksys wireless and the drivers aren't in synaptic, is there any possible way to import the drivers to synapic so i can install it?
<M3G4> can anyone help?
<khermans_> dark, i have run it on as little as 233 mhx and 64 MB
<Evil_Whisper> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but I have no clue if i answered stuff right
<Evil_Whisper> and gdm wont start now lol
<nalioth> TooEarly: have you followed the rt2500 wiki article?
<DarkMan> and khermans, does  it runs  good ??
<Evil_Whisper> I thought liveCD's didn't effect full installs?
<khermans_> DarkMan, yeah it runs "fine"
<Evil_Whisper> it chrooted :(
<M3G4> can ANYONE HELP!? :P
<M3G4> PLEASE
<M3G4> i'll like...whore myself or something
<nalioth> M3G4: caps wont get you help
<TooEarly> yeah
<nalioth> ubotu: tell M3G4 about xcfg
<TooEarly> nalioth: yes i took a look at that
<nalioth> M3G4: use the VESA driver when you run the above command
<jennhi> anyone who knows anything about playing stubborn dvds?
<khermans_> jennhi, yes
<M3G4> nalioth: how do i run that driver?
<nalioth> TooEarly: the source for the module is linked from that article
<M3G4> i know next to nothing about linux
<DarkMan> oke  tnx ,  i  was  wundering ,  because  i  try to install  it on a  amd 400 mhz  with 168  mb  mem  , and 3,2  gig  hd ,, butt i always  get  error ,
<nalioth> M3G4: you read what ubotu sent you and choose the VESA driver
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, no i allways watch .avi :D
<Evil_Whisper> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kyncani> jennhi: works fine here
<TooEarly> nalioth: where is the one you are talking about located?
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo       <<<<< TooEarly
<ubuntu> hello
<Sh4d0x> nalioth if you have some time, can you help me configuring my wifi? cus i'm following the wiki page but i get stuck at #4 :$
<DarkMan> are  there  more  users  with  a  low system who  use  ubuntu 5.10 ??
<lowman62> hey room
<TooEarly> yeah i checked that out, and it says drivers aren't installed and i install other drivers but it says they are depended on others so i just keep going and i eventually got to one that depended on another and just stopped
<ubuntu> need assistance on my ubuntu install in my laptop
<Sh4d0x> DarkMan, low system? depends how low :D
<d4rksh4de> anyone knows the file location where network settings are stored?
<DonVincenzo> Hi, I would like to know if some software exist to create a presentation with a background music. With OO I am just able to play a sound for a slide transition.
<ubuntu> anyone who have an idea how to fix, laptop does not reboot
<DarkMan> i use  a  400 mhz  at the moment  , but it doesen't work
<lowman62> what make of laptop is it?
<ubuntu> after clicking log out>reboot>, it does not reboot
<ubuntu> lowman, its a satellite a10
<Sh4d0x> DarkMan, hmm i'm at 1,4 ghz, everything runs fine on my ibm :)
<pashaw> DarkMan, im using a 500 laptop right now
<lowman62> that is what i have and it installed just fine
<M3G4> nalioth, do i reboot the machine now?
<jennhi> :( no recommendations for being able to read an alternate dvd encryption? (it says faulty or encrypted -- and I know it's not faulty)
<nalioth> M3G4: nope. just log out and back in
<lowman62> toshiba satellite a10
<ubuntu> lowman, it still dual boot with the bundled winxp
<M3G4> i don't get why it was so slow, it looks like it already knew that i had a prosavage chip?
<lowman62> that is why...i turfed the winxp
<Sh4d0x> jennhu i would like to help you, but i can't cus i'm not even using it :(
<Sh4d0x> *i
<xClayG> one of my machines will not accept connection from my local machine, but ssh'ing from another remote system works
<xClayG> any ideas?
<M3G4> nalioth, is there anything else that could be slowing the machine down apart from gfx? i've installed the linux kernal, and done what you said. i'm about to log out, but what if it doesn't work and the PC is still slow?
<jennhi> sokay, Sh4dox.
<ubuntu> lowman, any ideas how to fix it? is it because of winxp?
<DarkMan> what  spaces  does 5.10 needs  on a  hd  when it is  installed  , 3,2  is  that  enough ??
<ossie> anyone got a list of upto date repositorys with dvd mp3 everything ??/ please
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, have tried to play with vlc? cus it can handle a lot :)
<rockinchado> um i have rt2500 usb wireless and it doesn't show up in the networking thing            any suggestions?
<DarkMan> depends  on what and how many  package  will be  installed , i mean  just a  basic  install ?
<lowman62> ubuntu: I had to buy windows xp pro and set it up to dual boot the bundle recovery ware xp is proprietary and wants to own your laptop exclusively
<nalioth> M3G4: what kind of PC was it again? (the hardware?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<pashaw> DarkMan,  clean install  im using about 2G even
<ubuntu> yeah i know that, i let ubuntu resize the ntfs of winxp and it was fine
<M3G4> nalioth, AMD Duron 1GHz, 192MB RAM (8MB shared to GFX), O/B Sound, Netgear 10/100 LAN card, Seagate 40GB HDD, 24x CDROM
<kyncani> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<lowman62> ubuntu: uh huh not necessarily xp just that toshiba bundleware backup version of xp
<jennhi> Sh4d0x, giving it a try now
<pashaw> DarkMan,   but add the swap file   so 2.5G
<ubuntu> the problem is with reboot, maybe its because of the kernel?
<Octane> i have kubuntu and i want to start the transition of dual booting with windows... whats the best way to do that?
<ossie> anyone got a list of upto date repositorys with dvd mp3 everything ??/ please
<DarkMan> tnx  pashaw, so  my  3,2  gig  hd  will be  to small ??
<Octane> create another partition obviously right
<ubuntu> i have 2.6.12 on breezy
<Sh4d0x> jennhi oki, hope it works with you
<TooEarly> nalioth: hey could you help rockinchado, he's the one i was tryna help -- so that's the actual problem he has atm
<lowman62> did you have it working before ?
<pashaw> DarkMan,   it would work for now  until you get install happy  :P
<ubuntu> nope, someone told me of apending reboot=h in my grub menu.lst
<pashaw> DarkMan,  my home system has the bells and whisles and uses like 45G
<ubuntu> but did'nt worked
<pashaw> errr   * 4.5G
<Determinist> is there a way to run nautilus with root permissions (gksudo) but have it use the preferences i have under my user instead of the root prefferences?
<jennhi> sh4d0x, so I "open disc" and then what do I do?
<DarkMan> i have  it  installed  on my own  system , but i want to have  it on a  second  system , amd 400 mhz  , 168 mb mem , 3,2  hd  , vcard 128 mb ,  but it doesen't work  :(
<lowman62> ubuntu: hrmm i think you are having the same proprietary issue i was having but if you ever figure it out let me know. I sure would like to know the fix for that one
<Sh4d0x> jennhi load the file you want to play
<jennhi> it's a disc
<jennhi> if I hit "okay" after the dialog, nothing shows up
<pashaw> DarkMan,   doesnt work is a bit vague....     doesnt boot,   you get errors?
<ubuntu> ok, thanks lowman
<jennhi> if I hit "play" after that, nothing happens.
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, euhm try file open, wait i'll my vlc for exact instructions
<lowman62> ubuntu: I have since bought another computer and put windows xp back on that laptop and put ubuntu on the new computer.
<DarkMan> install  stoppes  at  processing  basic procedure
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, file > open file > *select file
<lowman62> yw ubuntu sorry i was not any help at all :(
<pashaw> DarkMan,   what boot: options did you use
<DarkMan> and  sometimes when i retry  it gives  me  a  message  panic in kernel
<DarkMan> basic
<jennhi> sh4dox, that's great for video files, but how do I play a dvd?
<ubuntu> maybe this has something to do with the BIOS of satellite a10 and the kernel
<jennhi> you can't just browse a dvd -- the raw files aren't playable.
<jennhi> and because of this encryption thing, I can't rip the dvd, either.
<pashaw> DarkMan,   try this->   boot: linux acpi=off
<DarkMan> when i try  the live cd  i get the  same  error and  it iis  very slow
<M3G4> nalioth, it's still on the slow side :(
<DarkMan> oke  will try  tnx  pashaw
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, of course you can browse :)
<M3G4> I've rebooted and such and still crawling
<lowman62> may possibly be ubuntu...i could not find it in there tho :|
<jennhi> what files do I play? they're all odd types and I can't tell which one is the actual movie.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell M3G4 about xubuntu
<Sh4d0x> jennhi euhm can you change pictograms to "details"
<jennhi> .vob, .ifo, .vob files....
<vince__> hi
<Sh4d0x> jennhi than you select the biggest ones
<Nukeador> hi
<M3G4> nalioth, is there any difference between gnome and xfce - can i still do all the stuff i do with it with xfce?
<Nukeador> any idea how to run cedega correctly?
<nalioth> M3G4: yes you can.
<rockinchado> my rt2500 usb card isn't showing up in the networking thing on breezy badger         can anyone help?
<nalioth> rockinchado: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<M3G4> nalioth, so what are these things then? why would they make a difference?
<vince__> with breezy when i use tube like "ps | grep YYY" i have this response "bash: grep: command not found", my path is correct
<vince__> ???
<duckdown> Hey all.. I'm trying to make a .sh script to execute a bunch of commands to get my wireless working, but it's executing them too quickly.  How can I make it wait like 4 seconds in between one of the commands?
<eruin> Nukeador, check out their forums at transgaming.org
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, does it works?
<Nukeador> ive installed cedega but when i try to local installa the cedega engine i get an error
<nalioth> M3G4: i don't know your hardware specs, xubuntu is made for older systems
<kyncani> M3G4: they're all very different and have different flavors, it's a matter of taste basically
<ossie> i think you could use the sleep command vince__
<ossie> i think you could use the sleep command vince__  try man sleep
<vince__> ossie, yes why?
<pinkisntwell> can I install from source in ubuntu? what packages will I need?
<M3G4> i don't get why this machine is so slow, though
<DarkMan> pashaw , im trying  it out now
<M3G4> it's hardly old by a long shot
<ossie> sorry vince__  i meant that for duckdown
<kyncani> M3G4: how much ram ?
<duckdown> ossie Oh? sleep? thanks
<M3G4> 1GHz is still kinda fast, and it is nowhere near this slow even in memory hungry WinXP
<rockinchado> nalioth, yeah it says at the top though that if you are using breezy badger then it should just show up right after install but mine isn't there          it only shows up inthe device manager thing
<duckdown> ill check it
<jennhi> sh4d0x, nah. It looks like it finally has something it can possibly read (there's now something in the advancer bar), but it won't actually play anything, video or audio.
<M3G4> 192MB with 8MB shared with GFX
<jennhi> I've found 3 files that were the biggest, but all of equal size
<DeCaoS> help me :$  what command can i use to recovery only one file from tape backup ?
<nalioth> rockinchado: alt-f2 > network-admin <enter>
<eruin> M3G4, the version of gnome in breezy has some general performance issues methinks
<kyncani> M3G4: well, it's not much ram. I think you should try xfce4 instead of gnome/kde
<eruin> M3G4, or rather, gtk has
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, ow than i probably can't really help you :$:(
<rockinchado> nalioth, yeah mine wireless is supposed to show up in there isn't it?
<duckdown> ossie works great, thanks man
<ossie> np :)
<nalioth> rockinchado: it it's not, you may have to load the module properly
<duckdown> brb
<jennhi> sh4d0x, thanks anyway -- that's a recommendation no one's ever given before.
<M3G4> if I added more ram, would it improve speed much?
<blanky> do any of you guys come from slackware?
<M3G4> the system generally crawls - from window rendering to actually launching applications
<Sh4d0x> jennhi ({) :D
<rockinchado> nalioth, how do you do that? lol
<Steil> blanky, yes
<blanky> Steil, you did?
<nalioth> rockinchado: by following the rt2500 wiki page
<blanky> Steil, why'd you switch
<Steil> yep
<kyncani> M3G4: yes, more ram would make much of a difference
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, i'll search for some programs
<M3G4> I'll add some more RAM In the new year then
<Steil> blanky, needed a quick setup for my laptop, liked it so I stayed
<blanky> Steil, lol
<rockinchado> nalioth, ok i'll check
<M3G4> but until then it'll have to plod along like this. what sort of RAM would be optimal for this PC?
<blanky> Steil, so you're not going back to slack?
<M3G4> 256?
<kyncani> M3G4: i would not consider less than 512 ram actually
<blanky> Does anyone here come from SuSe?
<Sh4d0x> jennhi got something for you
<Steil> blanky, I still use slack once in a while for my fileservers, but for desktop I'm probably sticking with ubuntu
<Sh4d0x> jennhi http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5644   (read the xine part :) )
<blanky> Steil, cool
<jennhi> is it something that can break lots of encryptions?
<M3G4> 512MB for a 1GHz machine?
<jennhi> >reading<
<M3G4> isn't that overkill?
<blanky> Is anyone experiencing slow window renders/redrawing?
<blanky> in GNOME
<M3G4> blanky - me
<Steil> nope
<M3G4> and generally slow performance :p
<blanky> M3G4, DUDE! that's the only reason why i dont like it
<blanky> M3G4, me too!
<pashaw> M3G4,   how much swap space is used  in "top"
<blanky> M3G4, and I have a fast computer too! well pretty fast
<M3G4> pashow - how do i find out?
<concept10> I have 1gig ram in a 300mhz box :)
<M3G4> blanky- mines only a 1GHz but even windows runs faster than this
<pashaw> M3G4,  open a terminal and type   top
<kyncani> M3G4: i do not think 512 Mb ram is overkill.
<pashaw> M3G4,    hit Q  to stop it
<blanky> M3G4, I have 2.5 gigs, 512mb, and still slow
<M3G4> lol my new dell has 1GB of RAM
<Quadro> Help please with adjustment pptp-linux: how to adjust VPN in a text mode, without pptp-config?
<rockinchado> nalioth,  i typed lsmod | grep 2.00 in the terminal and nothing comes up       does that mean i have loaded the modules or whatever?
<pashaw> M3G4,   im using 192mb ram laptop right now
<pashaw> M3G4,   its pokey  but  usable
<navarone> M3G4, I have Athlon 1.2ghz and adding another 256mb means never using swap in my experience
<Steil> blanky, have you prelinked or changed your video driver?
<kyncani> M3G4: and you hear the hard drive always running, especially when your desktop is crawling i guess
<Sh4d0x> jennhi maybe this link can also be quite usefull   http://blogs.cyberciti.biz/hm/index.php/2005/07/30/linux-playing-encrypted-dvd/
<blanky> Steil, I downloaded and installed the ati drivers from apt, and they worked, I ran games such as UT2K4 extremely nicely
<M3G4> 12652k SWAP space used
<blanky> Steil, however, it's my wndow redrawings
<blanky> Steil, I was checking my xorg.conf to see if it was a problem in there
<pashaw> M3G4,    the 2nd column not the first one
<navarone> M3G4, yeah...it's crawling cos it is reading off slow drive instead of fast ram
<M3G4> i dont actually thing the computer is doing all that much swapping, the hard drive light is hardly ever lit
<Steil> hmm
<Sh4d0x> blanky, wanna play a game, instagib?
<blanky> Steil, it was alright, then I heard about the backingstop and renderaccel options, I tried and nothing worked (ATI)
<nalioth> rockinchado: i'm not the best person to ask about wireless, but i'd say no, it wasn't loaded
<Steil> you're running breezy
<Sh4d0x> blanky :D
<Steil> ?
<M3G4> ?
<M3G4> me?
<blanky> Sh4d0x, I thought you meant instagib from Jedi Outcast lol, nah bud, sorry, I'm busy :(
<blanky> Steil, yes
<pashaw> M3G4,   the first column is total   2nd column in USED
<M3G4> navarone - the hard drive light is hardly ever lit - i dont think its swapping
<Sh4d0x> blanky, just kidding, we'll meet once don't worry ;)
<kyncani> !tell M3G4 about memory
<blanky> Sh4d0x, lol okay
<M3G4> Swap:   538136k total,    12652k used,   525484k free,    60724k cached
<blanky> !tell blanky about memory
<navarone> M3G4, well if you can afford it...extra memory will not go wrong
<SAM_theman> i love u guys now KDE 3.5 works
<SAM_theman>  but i forgot the command for the compiler packages what is it again
<Sh4d0x> SAM_theman, only the present guys? what about the girls :p
<blanky> Steil, any ideas? :(
<Fushi> lol
<SAM_theman> o i am srry
<pashaw> M3G4,   thats only 12mb swapped
<M3G4> exactly
<Steil> blanky, have you tried prelinking?
<Sh4d0x> SAM-theman :D np (k)
<M3G4> so why the hell is it so slow/
<SAM_theman> Thank To The Guys And GALS who helped me
<M3G4> ?
<blanky> Steil, no, what is that?
<blanky> !prelinking
<ubotu> blanky: Syntax error in line 1
<blanky> what is prelinking
<pashaw> M3G4,   mine Swap:   875532k total,    48828k used,   826704k free,    63044k cached
<Steil> blanky, sudo apt-get install prelink
<navarone> M3G4, 386 kernel?
<blanky> Steil, okay, and then what
<Fushi> How do I tell what process is running on what port?
<blanky> Steil, what's it do
<M3G4> navarone - no, Linux kernal#
<M3G4> I mean
<pashaw> M3G4,   video driver not setup correctly in xorg.conf
<M3G4> K7 kernal
<Steil> lemme get you a link
<eruin> M3G4, hmm... I'd' say our videocard is probably a bit off the top shelf ;)
<Steil> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74197&highlight=prelink
<M3G4> pashaw - it was originally set to S3 ProSavage which is what it is, then I got told to switch to VESA
<blanky> Steil, thanks
<M3G4> now it's still as damn slow as it was before
<navarone> M3G4, I have asus mb with athlon 1.2 512mb ram and geforce3 vidcard...not much different than you
<M3G4> exactly
<navarone> except for vidcard
<M3G4> If windows can run quickly on this PC, linux has no excuse :-/
* Serge_K got banned from #debian for I said Ubuntu is a debian clone
<pashaw> M3G4,   haha      operator error   would be the excuse
<navarone> M3G4, does it recognize correct vidcard in device manager?
<M3G4> navarone - it calls it by it's name, yes
<funkyHat> M3G4, it does, hardware manufacturers release drivers for Windows, linux drivers are written by the community on the whole (or in the case of ATI, written badly by the manufacturer)
<Steil> heh Serge_K it isn't a debian clone though :)
<Sh4d0x> euhm noob question :$:$ but how do yo pm someone?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Sh4d0x about register
<navarone>  /msg nick ,message>
<navarone> ahh
<Serge_K> Steil: damn ,aybe they would ban me here too
<M3G4> funkyhat - i still fail to see how Linux can be THIS slow on account of a graphics card driver?
<Ozman> will the gdesklets start automatically after restarting my computer ?
<SAM_theman> i have gdesktop
<SAM_theman> *gdesklets
<TD-Linux> Dapper Drake 2 has 2.6.15, am I correct?
<Sh4d0x> SAM_theman, can't you read my pm? :$
<funkyHat> M3G4, is the system slow at doing things not graphics-related?
<eruin> TD-Linux, yes
<SAM_theman> nope
<Sh4d0x> scrapple :(
<M3G4> funkyhat - yes, its slow to launch applications and such
<navarone> M3G4, is this a fresh install?
<Ozman> SAM_theman, ?
<SAM_theman> try to pm me
<SAM_theman> ok buddie
<M3G4> navarone - no, dualbooting with xp, installed 2 days ago
<SAM_theman> go into sytem
<funkyHat> shawarma, you need to be registered and identified in order to pm
<SAM_theman> and go to prefrense
<SAM_theman> strry for my english
<funkyHat> eh... sorry shawarma, wrong autocomplete
<DarkMan> pashaw  u there ?
<SAM_theman> eating soup
<qgil> hello, ubunter@s: once I've created another user, how can I have access to her home folder? Is it a way of doing it without the console, via desktop?
<TD-Linux> hmm.... 2.6.15 is supposed to have SATA ATAPI, but it still dosen't work with my CD drive...
<necroreaper1031> need help with a wine install
<funkyHat> Sh4d0x, you need to be registered and identified in order to pm
<SAM_theman> then go to sesions
<pashaw> DarkMan,   ??
<eruin> TD-Linux, not sure the installer has much to do with the actual installed kernel though
<TD-Linux> When I try to run the preinstalled live system, it can't find my CD-ROM
<Sh4d0x> fuckyhat, thnx i'm allready trying :D
<TD-Linux> drive
<DarkMan> i tried it  , but then it  stops  in the  beginning  at etc/usb.rc
<funkyHat> Sh4d0x, lol, /msg nickserv help
<eruin> TD-Linux, I think you should send off a mail to the ubuntu-users list
<TD-Linux> ok
<funkyHat> Sh4d0x, in case you didn't already know :P
<Sh4d0x> funkyhat :D uhu but still my english isn't that good, it needs a while ;)
<joe_> ubuntu isnt recognizing my onboard sound card, Dell Optipled GX1 P3 550 128
<joe_> er Optiplex
<joe_> hopeless?
<jennhi> Sh4d0x, it's requiring xine-lib and xine-d5d, which aren't available from apt-get and I can't compile them for some reason.
<pashaw> DarkMan,  installer got farther then before?
<qgil> about accessing other users' folders, I have tried to find the answer http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch06.html but couldn't find it - must be easy
<Sh4d0x> jennhi maybe you can found them on the web and try to install them manually
<necroreaper1031> need help with a wine install
<Kurt> does ubuntu use retarded names for IDE devices in /dev?
<Kurt> a friend of mine's trying to mount his Windows hard drive in Ubuntu and he's having trouble figuring out where it is
<pashaw> Kurt,   yeah  hda  hdb
<DarkMan> no, stopped  earlier
<jennhi> sh4d0x, yes, that's what I'm trying to do but they won't compile.
<Kurt> those aren't retarded names, though
<Kurt> those are the standard ones
<Sh4d0x> jennhi, hmm let me give it a try
<pashaw> DarkMan,   what make model laptop right?
<Kurt> and he says he doesn't have those
<Kurt> at least, not in /dev
<pashaw> Kurt,   i know  :P
<Kurt> are they somewhere else?
<DarkMan> not laptop , its a  desktop ,  amd 400 Mhz
<SAM_theman> heres how my gnome looks like
<SAM_theman> www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<nick01> where should I put a nat script ?
<pashaw> Kurt,    have him type    fdisk -l  <- L    in terminal
<alexissoft> khi
<nick01> to be used at startup
<knoppix> hey people... got a big problem
<knoppix> somehow i managed to get a nasty little virus that has killed my ubuntu and windows disks
<knoppix> screwed up the grub loader and all
<necroreaper1031> need help with a wine install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell knoppix about recover
<kyncani> SAM_theman: your desktop does rock :)
<knoppix> if i use the recover mode will i be able to possibly save my windows disk too?
<SAM_theman> thanks
<SAM_theman> i am working on Kubuntu right now to make it look like this
<SAM_theman> http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/27046-1.jpg
<kyncani> SAM_theman: well, this one is too confusing to me :)
<knoppix> is it possible to save the disk?
<knoppix> and does anyone know a good scanner?
<nalioth> knoppix: you were sent a PM by ubotu
<knoppix> what is the command to rewrite the grub?
<nalioth> knoppix: use clamAV
<mwill> I have a function (fn) key on my keyboard. Would it be possible to map that key to the control key?
<Dr_Willis>  necroreaper1031  more details would help.
<knoppix> ok
<knoppix> thanks
<knoppix> brb and will let you know how it worked out
<freenik> re
<necroreaper1031> sorry
<pashaw> DarkMan,   lets disable all the fancy stuff    try  boot: linux acpi=off noapic nolapic no387
<freenik> iwconfig sagt: "Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 19
<freenik> of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 18.
<freenik> Some things may be broken...
<freenik> " - wie krieg ich ne neuere version von den wireless-tools drauf?
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<necroreaper1031> im trying to install wine on kubuntu and when i go through synaptic it only has wine-doc
<lowman62> does anyone know of a fix to mount a lexar jumpdrive in breezy?
<freenik> ups :x
<Dr_Willis>  necroreaper1031  check ubuntu wiki and forums yet?
<necroreaper1031> yep
<Dr_Willis>  apt-cache search wine --> shows it on mine.
<DarkMan> oke  will try that   pashaw
<Dr_Willis> your repos are proberly not all set right.
<eztar> Can i install the kubuntu packages of KDE in Ubuntu_
<Dr_Willis> eztar,  yes
<necroreaper1031> i put that in all it shows is wine-doc
<eztar> Nice thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> eztar,  i do it all the time.
<Evil_Whisper> hi guys
<eztar> Hey Evil_Whisper
<Evil_Whisper> sorry about freaking out about my xserver lol :P I got it fixed
<Evil_Whisper> :-) just re-installed cause I have a seperate /home partition :-\
<Evil_Whisper> But why would a live CD break my install's xorg?
<hume> when ssh-ing to another computer in a Konsole window, i get character encoding failures (characters displayd wrongly) - how do I set this?  both computers use utf-8 as locale
<pashaw> Evil_Whisper,   try it again   maybe its a bug
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<SAM_theman> umm guys whats the package for all the compiling packages for KDE
<necroreaper1031> apt-cache search wine grants wine-doc zope-cmgfworkflow tellico
<Evil_Whisper> You want kde?
<Evil_Whisper> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE
<SAM_theman> sudo apt-get install "lm-qt...".
<SAM_theman> nono the compiling package
<Evil_Whisper> oh let me have a look I'll see if i can find it
<Evil_Whisper> libqt3-mt-dev?
<Evil_Whisper> is that it SAM?
<necroreaper1031> um
<SAM_theman> YEs
<SAM_theman> i think :D
<Evil_Whisper> k
<Evil_Whisper> Are there any benifits(SP?) compiling firefox from source rather then the mozilla.com binary?
<kyncani> Evil_Whisper: if you want firefox, methinks you should just apt-get it. It's simple and it works
<pashaw> Evil_Whisper,   pride, happy feelings  ?
<Xmasmoo> Evil_Whisper: pain of typing manual commands
<La_PaRCa> !gmake
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: I don't know
<raj> Hi, I have a strange problem using nxclient. I installed and configured nxserver on a fedora box and later installed nxclient on the Ubuntu box. I tried to access the desktop. I was able to go as far as Authentication. "Authentication completed" and then it just sits there and times out..i don't see any desktop. Any suggestions????
<La_PaRCa> In what package would I find gmake?
<rockinchado> ok     i'm trying to use make to install the rt2500 module  but i get this error *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<pashaw> Evil_Whisper,    thats why i never fell into the Gentoo boat  not into compiling anything more than a kernel or two
<Evil_Whisper> So it wont really have any effects on performance?
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  hmm that module is allready on my system.
<raj> Anyone had success with nxserver???
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, hrm...was it just already insalled?
<rinzai-shu> La_PaRCa: oddly enough, the package is "make" ;-)
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  its on my new install (well a month old)
<eztar> Dr_Willis, When i've added "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to sources.list then what do i do?
<pashaw> Evil_Whisper,   we cant say yes or no  we dont know what things you would enable or disable
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, haha i just installed the new one last night  dangit
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, you know how i could install that module
<Dr_Willis> eztar,  the kubuntu homepage - has the exact docs on how to install it. I think that added deb was for the beta.
<La_PaRCa> rinzai-shu, um, I have an install script asking for gmake... and make provides make
<eZtaR> Thanks Dr_Willis
<eZtaR> :)
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  i never installed it that i know of. :P that machine dosent even have wireless.
<Dr_Willis> rock using the kernel -->  2.6.12-10-386  here..
<_RocH> are ubuntu / kubuntu 100% equal , besides window manager ?
<Dr_Willis> so it may of got put in there.
<Dr_Willis> _RocH,  id stick with ubuntu, then apt-get install the kde stuff.
<pashaw> _RocH, i agree   with Doc
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, so i need to install that kernel?
<necroreaper1031> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  well as far as i know - its just the latest kernel.  there may be newer now.
<eZtaR> Dr_Willis, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php ?
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  try 'locate rt2500'
<rinzai-shu> La_PaRCa: from dpkg -l | grep make:   make                                   3.80-9                                   The GNU version of the "make" utility.
<rinzai-shu> La_PaRCa: note the "GNU" there... i.e. gmake ;-)
<Dr_Willis> eZtaR,  the kde beta   has a few issues also.. may be beter to just stick with the 3.4 or Whatever is the stable.
<shwag> anyone know of some software to go through an organize all my mp3s into folders?
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, is this right /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500
<rockinchado> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500/rt2500.ko
<La_PaRCa> rinzai-shu, yeah, nevermind... had to change the script to change the check for gmake to plain make
<holycow> hey guys, i want to run the command 'grub' restricted to /media/usbdisk.  i can just do sudo chrootuid /media/usbdisk correct?
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  thats the one i got.
<holycow> when i try sudo chroot /media/usbdisk it says 'permission denied'
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  try modprobe rt2500
<_RocH> so I do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" , that's it ? :>
<Dr_Willis> _RocH,  thats the normal way of doing it.
<rinzai-shu> La_PaRCa: yes, you're obviously compiling something that was made for many platforms, and while commercial unices such as Solaris include a proprietary "make" most Linux distributions use gmake.  glad you got that all figured out. ;-)
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis,  that gives me nothing
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  check dmesg output.
<Dr_Willis> if it worked = prints nothing :P
<_RocH> Dr_Willis, what other methos would you advice ?
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, haha it showed a ton a stuff lol
<_RocH> *method
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  check the end.
<Dr_Willis> _RocH,  use that one. :p
<rinzai-shu> _RocH: if you're trying to install KDE for Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu) then yep, that's it... ;-)
<_RocH> TY very much :)
<La_PaRCa> rinzai-shu, the problem was, in ubuntu, the make command is actually make, but the script was checking for "gmake"
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, it shows [4300572.599000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<rinzai-shu> La_PaRCa: i know
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  try just a litle above that line. it should mention the card.. of course the module may of allready been loaded.
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, um above that is [4300572.458000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<rockinchado> [4300572.599000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  try     lsmod | grep rt2500
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, i get this rt2500                150372  0
<Dr_Willis> rockinchado,  its loaded then
<Dr_Willis> and NO i dont know how to configure your wireless.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, it doesn't show up in networking though
<rockinchado> Dr_Willis, you know how to do that lol
<Dr_Willis> ive had such bad experioence with wireless.. i spent a weekend running wires a few mo ago.
<Dr_Willis> I think youve been running around in circles :P and now you reaize you got a different probblem. Lol.
<Dr_Willis> may want to check the wiki/forims for that exact card.
<rockinchado> ha uh ok
<skar> hi, anyone know how to run a gentoo vserver setup inside breezy?
<lowman62> does anyone know how to mount a usb jumpdrive in breezy?
<eZtaR> Dr_Willis, Will you give me a total idiots guide to installing KDE? :p My term keeps giving me errors i don't understand
<Dr_Willis> eZtaR,  i was thinking the kubuntu homepage gave me the 2 commands i had to type.
<Dr_Willis> eZtaR,  it was rather trivial.
<eZtaR> Hehe link? :p
<eZtaR> I added his key and the other command
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<Dr_Willis> amazeing whats on the wiki and the kubuntu homepage eh?
<pashaw> eZtaR,  i added the universe multiverse repos    but otherwise   its apt-get update     then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<pashaw> eZtaR,   i havent tried it without the extra repos  but you prob dont need em
<lowman62> does anyone know how to mount a usb jumpdrive in breezy?
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  mine mounted fine.
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  you mean a little usb-128mb sort of usb-drive?
<no0tic> In dapper's xorg, are damage & render extensions active by default?
<_RocH> i had to do "mount /dev/sda"
<_fredforfaen> does anybody herre know how i can get rox to automount and pop up a window when media is inserted?
<lowman62> Dr_Willis: yes a lexar 128 mb usb
<_fredforfaen> herre=here
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  could be your /etc/fstab is a little confused
<lowman62> Dr_Willis: and how do I straighten it out?
<SAM_theman> tell me if this pic makes you honry mostly for KDE user "kubuntu"
<SAM_theman> http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/30012-1.jpg
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  id check the wiki and forums first.. if i ever had any problems with it - i proberly fixed them in all of 2 min and cant even rember what i did. :P
<coder_> how do i install the i386 version of firefox from apt on x86_86
<lowman62> alrighty then...of to wiki wiki...*poof*
<Dr_Willis> lowman62,  try mountuing them from the shell and see what happens..  or are they mounting and only root can access them?
<lowman62> i did
<Tedd|1> Hi.
<lowman62> no can do
<silverton> SAM_theman, that looks really cool
<DUNFreak> SAM_theman, I'll tell you what I think, it almost looks like a bad imitation of Windows Vista.
<Tedd|1> Can anybody help me zip something?
<SAM_theman> damn riht
<Tedd|1> I'm trying to zip Final Fantasy Advent Children so I can put it on a disk.
<DUNFreak> minus the brushed metal
<Dr_Willis> Tedd|1,  you mean a dvd? or movie or what?
<Tedd|1> Dr_Willis: It's just an .avi file.
<Tedd|1> Dr_Willis: I need to zip it so I can fit it on a CD.
<HymnToLife> nyone knows the shortut to show the menubar in xchat ?
<Dr_Willis> Tedd|1,  you proberly are not going to get much compression out of it.
<HymnToLife> I disabled it by accident
<pashaw> Tedd|1,   video is already compressed   zipping it again wont do much   you could  break it into pieces
<Tedd|1> OK.
<Tedd|1> OK, I have no choice, I'll upload
<Tedd|1> I still need to know how to zip it though
<DUNFreak> Treve de plaisanteries, I need a bit of help. Whenever I'm mounting my FAT32 drives under ubuntu, they are always read-only to anyone other than root, and it's annoying the heck out of me. How do I make them read/write to the root group (my normal users are grouped to root)
<coder_> i guess a better question, is how do i get flash setup on an x86_64 box?
<HymnToLife> !fat32
<ubotu> [fat32]  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<DUNFreak> HymnToLife, what?
<Tedd|1> Dr_Willis: I need to know how to zip to upload to my site. Don't care about bandwith. What is the command?
<HymnToLife> DUNFreak > see the link ubotu gave
<Dr_Willis> Tedd|1,    try 'zip'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DUNFreak> HymnToLife, look I dont want to be rude but I'm no programmer, I have no clue what I'm supposed to do with that.
<tonyyarusso> Why is it that wvdial has to be run with sudo?
<DUNFreak> I'd much prefer a ubuntu guide or something on the web :P
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  use the umask, optiopns and perhaps the 'uid' and 'gid' options in the fstab.
<Dr_Willis> depending on your exact needs.
<DUNFreak> *sigh*
<DUNFreak> ok lemme try to figure that out
<Dr_Willis> a mounted fat32 file system has all the permissions set at mount time. with those options.
<eruin> synaptic upgrading synaptic is always interesting to watch
<Dr_Willis> I forget which man pagte they are documented in. man fstab, or man mount, under the vfat filesystem section/options
<paulproteus|lapt> General announcement: I'm going to make some screencasts of common Ubuntu tasks, like enabling Universe in Synaptic.
<eruin> the audioscrobbler support in banshee is fantastic :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Anyone have any suggestions for things to screencast, or some other projects I could synergize with?
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  proberly covered in details in the wiki/forums also. :P but there may be a lot of hits/info/fluff
<paulproteus|lapt> eruin: Same with AmaroK.
<paulproteus|lapt> eruin: What does it do in banshee?
<cmatheson> paulproteus|lapt: i know some of they ruby folks are using vnc2swf
<stratovarius> how to play wmv files with vlc?
<DjDarkman> hy ,i`m migrating from windows to ubuntu ,and i need a few alternatives ,can someone help me?
<Xenguy> DjDarkman: just ask
<cmatheson> !tell DjDarkman about anyone
<eruin> paulproteus|lapt, same as in amarok I suspect - submitting your music ;)
<DjDarkman> ok :)
<stratovarius> cant someone help me?
<tonyyarusso> !tell stratovarius about restrictedformats
<DjDarkman> i need a file maneger program simmilar to total commander ,excludeing mc
<Dr_Willis> DjDarkman,  'worker' 'gentoo' and a few otehrs.
<Xenguy> DjDarkman: try krusader if your hardware if beefy
<paulproteus|lapt> eruin: Oh, in amaroK it lets you have "dynamic playlists", so it dynamically gets suggestions from audioscrobbler and puts them at the end of your playlist.
<tonyyarusso> paulproteus|lapt, Could you put a link to it in !taskscreencast or something so we can find them later?
<cmatheson> DJ_Mirage: nautilus, gmc, rox-filer] 
<paulproteus|lapt> !taskscreencast
<ubotu> paulproteus|lapt: Do they come in packets of five?
<DjDarkman> k let` seee them
<Dr_Willis> DJ_Mirage,  check freshmeat.net for 'norton commander' clones also.
* paulproteus|lapt blinks
<eruin> paulproteus|lapt, that's pretty cool!
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love the classic 2 pane file maangers
<DUNFreak> HymnToLife, Dr_Willis : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions :P
<Dr_Willis> mc - is the defacto standards.
<Xenguy> DjDarkman: krusader is the best if you have fast hardware
<paulproteus|lapt> eruin: I know, totally rocking. :)
<jacekP> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHY mouse arrow disappears in Blender?
<eruin> paulproteus|lapt, AS support only arrived in banshee cvs proper yesterday or so. I think I'll suggest that functionality :)
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  :P ive hacked eniough to know how to do it - lol.
<paulproteus|lapt> tonyyarusso: What's taskscreencast?
<DUNFreak> Dr_Willis, just pointing it out, it's easier for a noob to read that just pointing to the winmac_fstab file ;)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Do you know how to make suggestions to the development team?  (Sorry for the personal ask.)
<Evil_Whisper> anyone compiled wine 0.9.4 yet?
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  i think the bot should msg all peoole to check the wiki/forums first..  befor even asking a Question. :P but thats mean.
<paulproteus|lapt> Whoa, Wine 0.9.4 is out?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, that depends on the suggestion, feel free to PM me
* paulproteus|lapt goes to check out WINE Weekly News
<Evil_Whisper> Yep wine 0.9.4 is out
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  also it pays to learn what you are doing - and not rely on a script .
<tonyyarusso> paulproteus|lapt, Seemed like a possible name for a factoid about what you're doing.  Nothing yet.
<paulproteus|lapt> tonyyarusso: Ah, I see.
<Evil_Whisper> But the binaries are currently being built so you have to compile it yourself.
<eZtaR> Anyone up for giving me a complete idiots guide to installing KDE?
<DUNFreak> Dr_Willis, true. But i'm a poor MS slave that's used to DOS and Windows. Asking me to understand fstab is quite a learning curve.
<gnomefreak_away> is hotplug needed?
<Evil_Whisper> I'm getting errors I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong
<pashaw> eZtaR, i thought we finished this
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  throw off the chains of MS-Lemming-ZOmbie-hoood! and be free!
<DUNFreak> hehe
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  it pays to learn the fundamentals of linux. then the rest is easy
<eZtaR> pashaw, i thought i PMed you.. But now i've just registered my nick
<pawel> has anyone ever played with a wacom tablet over a serial-usb adaptor?
<pawel> on Ubuntu of course.
<pashaw> eZtaR,  lol   ->  eZtaR,  i added the universe multiverse repos    but otherwise   its apt-get update     then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  then ya spend time figureing out what the disrto-makers did to make things 'idiot-friendly' thats then broke. :P
<DUNFreak> Dr_Willis, do you have any idea why the "Disks Manager" just won't save the access path? everytime I change it to what I want (/media/data instead of /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hda5)) , it just doesn't save anything.
<coder_> I need to add an entry to fstab that has a space in the shared directory name.  How can I do this?
<pawel> or any wacom tablet user. ;)
<hume> i installed mysql and phpmyadmin, but on pointing my browser to localhost/phpmyadmin it wants to download instad of running the php file - what to do?
<coder_> do I singled quote the whole thing?
<eZtaR> pashaw, it doesn't recognize apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  Hmm.. not sure.. i tend to disable all auto-mounting and mount them where i want. and be done with it.
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: You need to enable the PHP module.
<eZtaR> pashaw, as a command
<paulproteus|lapt> a2enmod php4
<coder_> hume: you need to setup apache to execute php files
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: That's for you.
<pashaw> eZtaR,   1 sec
<DUNFreak> Darn.
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  also dont use spaces in the filenames/paths if ay can help it. Lol.
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, sorry didnt get that....?
<DUNFreak> Dr_Willis, that's Ubuntu's fault. :P
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: sudo a2enmod php4
<FlimFlamMan> is smbmount supposed to be run by a non-root user?
<Dr_Willis> DUNFreak,  i think its somthing to do with their automounter and the names from devfs not sure. :P i bypassed it.
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/207
<pashaw> eZtaR,   sorry i typo'd  i assumed a command in there            apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Manny> hi
<cmatheson> -+++-
<DUNFreak> I'll go command-line then, mount -a ;)
<Manny> any plans to incorporate slime/cl-swank?
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, says that module does not exist...?
<Manny> there are debian packages available
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: See the debian-administration URL
<mondi> is upgrading to dapper worth it? I mean at its current state?
<Evil_Whisper> mondi i wouldnt upgrade yet
<paulproteus|lapt> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/101 , too, hume
<jenda> A little OT: I'm wondering. I would like to have 8 megs hosted somewhere, so that I can give people the URL (It's my own music). Does anyone know of a site that would host that with no fuss (something like an 8 meg pastebin would be what I'm looking for)
<holycow> does ubuntu use grub stage 1.5 by any chance? just curious
<eZtaR> pashaw, it asked me to do a   apt-get install -f so now it's downloading away :p
<eZtaR> pashaw, It seems as if it's working :D
<HymnToLife> jenda > www.yousendit.com
<eZtaR> pashaw, Thanks a bundle dude :D
<fractalmbrown> hello all
<pashaw> eZtaR, cool  good luck
<mondi> another question is there a way for me to export my toolbar from a gnome session to an xfce one?
<jenda> HymnToLife: thanks again :)
<fractalmbrown> is there a specific ubuntu support channel?
<eZtaR> pashaw, Thanks :)
<rockinchado> ok i've got a problem if i do modprobe rt2500    it shows nothing so its working fine but the ra0 doesn't show up when i do iwconfig             for my wireless card anyone help?
<fractalmbrown> I need help setting up GRUB, and i'm having some boot issues
<eZtaR> fractalmbrown, You're here
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, sorry, dont really get it - where do I get the modules from? running a2enmod gives me "This module does not exist!"
<fractalmbrown> ah, good
<FlimFlamMan> how do i allow non-root users to mount their own smb shares with smbmount?
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: apt-get install libapache2-php4
<paulproteus|lapt> if I recall correctly.
<fractalmbrown> eZtaR, do you know much about setting up a boot loader?
<pashaw> jenda,   your own webpage at your isp    doesnt your isp include at least 10mb
<eZtaR> fractalmbrown, not really.. But what do you need to set up?
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, ah, well, that package does not exist, apt says....running breezy, just installed it
<fractalmbrown> well, I have two harddrives: an 80 gig with two partitions, a 60 (boots into windows normally) and a 20 (extra space)
<jenda> pashaw: it prolly does :) but I'm looking for something simpler. But that's where I will go if I do not find it.
<fractalmbrown> the second harddrive is 250 gigs, with three partitions
<fractalmbrown> 1.) a 160 for windows (NTFS)
<fractalmbrown> 2.) a 89 for ubuntu
<fractalmbrown> 3.) swap
<fractalmbrown> I am trying to get GRUB to boot on my master (The 80 gig) and display two options, Ubuntu or Windows XP Home
<waltz> If you have a non-native SCSI motherboard interface will Ubuntu not work?
<fractalmbrown> however: when GRUB starts, I get an error 17
<Evil_Whisper> anyone got a link to instructions on how to compile firefo?
<Evil_Whisper> *firefox
<fractalmbrown> and LILO only boots into a console
<waltz> fractalmbrown: GRUB doesn't recognize Windows afaik.
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, think I found it - but: is there a problem running php5 instead of php4?
<tonyyarusso> Evil_Whisper, You trying to install 1.5?
<fractalmbrown> waltz: what do you recommend then?
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: I have no experience with PHP5.
<paulproteus|lapt> Is it packaged?
<DUNFreak> Ok I don't get it. If I open nautilus as root, my "data" drive is chmodded to 777. If I try to open nautilus as my normal user, it sais it's 755. WTF???
<pashaw> waltz,   huh?
<waltz> I recommend you not use Windows.
<waltz> ;)
<fractalmbrown> lol, no can do
<fractalmbrown> my brother uses this computer as well, so that's out of the question
<waltz> aha
<bobbyd> hi
<fractalmbrown> I need a boot menu, not a single OS
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,   the basics now        did you move drives  from computer to comouter
<fractalmbrown> no
<fractalmbrown> I added the 250 as a slave
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,   you installed everything as is
<eruin> grub can boot windows just fine
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, as is meaning what?
<waltz> shrug
<no0tic> kopete in dapper doesn't import msn avatars
<DarkMan> Pashaw, installing  at 79 % at the moment  , first time  it came sofar
<eruin> in fact, ubuntu sets up a grub menu item for windows if it detects an installed instance of it
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,  your broken post was confusing
<pashaw> DarkMan,   great to hear
<DarkMan> and  still going
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, I meant to say: what do you mean by "installed everything as is"?
<DarkMan> hehehe :)
<pashaw> fractalmbrown, im trying to understand  whats broken, why and  where your trying to go  your     mulitplpe posts didnt help
<fractalmbrown> oh
<fractalmbrown> my boot loader won't load, basically
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,    ok so you had a working system then added a drive?
<fractalmbrown> yes, and I successfully formatted a 160GB partition for NTFS
<fractalmbrown> windows recognized it fine
<fractalmbrown> then i tried to install ubuntu into the free space that was left
<sudo_smartass> ok
<sudo_smartass> well... the recovering thing didn't work... had to completely reinstall linux
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,   ubuntu onto a drive  thats jumpered as slave now and not master?
<nadya> Hi. How do I update kde?
<fractalmbrown> yes, because I have no unformatted space on my master drive
<_fredforfaen> does anybody know how to make rox automount and open a window with the files when media is inserted?
<fractalmbrown> as far as I know, any drive should be able to be booted from
<eZtaR> How do i get ubuntu to automatically mount my windows-partitions?
<nadya> I followed the instructions on the website, which command do I have to execute that he fetches the packages and install them?
<sudo_smartass> ok
<_fredforfaen> !rox
<ubotu> Wish i knew, _fredforfaen
<nick01> what's the name of that package with gcc ?
<sudo_smartass> how do i mount things again?
<waltz> YouBoonToo! :x
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,  so you start the installer and it all loads correctly?
<fractalmbrown> yes
<nick01> something with utils
<Kyral> sudo_smartass: mount <mountpoint>
<varsendagger>  sudo_smartass mount /dev/whatever /mnt/wherever
<fractalmbrown> everything works perfectly until I try to boot from IDE0
<_fredforfaen> anyone?
<waltz> If you have a non-native SCSI motherboard interface i.e., you're using an IDE adapter card, will the Linux 2.6.x series kernel function properly?
<nick01> how do I install gcc make and the rest ?
<Kyral> nick01: sudo apt-get install build-essiential
<nick01> tks
<Kyral> and if it doesn't work I misspelled it
<sudo_smartass> ahh
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,   you allowed it to install grub right?
<fractalmbrown> yes
<tractica> hi
<waltz> Can someone please answer my question? It's somewhat important.
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,   but you said your getting a lilo prompt
<sudo_smartass> it said mount point doesn't exist
<sudo_smartass> ....
<fractalmbrown> only if I boot from IDE1 (it was an experiment to see if LILO worked)
<DjDarkman> i need an irc client simmilar to mirc
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, IDE0 contains GRUB, IDE1 contains LILO
<sudo_smartass> dj... ur using one
<DjDarkman> please tell me some
<tractica> does anybody use Beagle ?
<DarkMan> pashaw, oke,  now  it crashed at  copy packages , because it says u may run out of disk space in the target /var filesystem.
<waltz> Can someone please answer my question? It's somewhat important.
<DjDarkman> sudo_smartass, but i need one simmilar to mirc ,x chat is not what i`m lookig 4
<waltz> If you have a non-native SCSI motherboard interface i.e., you're using an IDE adapter card, will the Linux 2.6.x series kernel function properly?
<DarkMan> how  can i read  the  syslog  at this  point ??
<pashaw> DarkMan,    thats the 3.2G drive right
<DarkMan> yeah
<jenda> waltz: I don't see a reason why it shouldn't... but there is obviously no one around that REALLY knows :(
<pashaw> DarkMan,   bummer      it needed  too much space for install
<DarkMan> i'm now  back in main menu
<waltz> jenda: aha, okay, thanks
<DarkMan> yeah thought  so
<sudo_smartass> jenda
<sudo_smartass> lol
<pashaw> DarkMan,    1 sec
<DarkMan> oke
<jenda> sudo_smartass: not funny :)
<sudo_smartass> know anything about recovering from a virus?
<MrRio> anyway of making java look like GTK2?
<sudo_smartass> why not?
<DjDarkman> ok ,then i ask in another way ,please write me a list of all available irc clinets 4 ubuntu
<sudo_smartass> i think its funny
<nadya> I JUST WANT TO UPDATE KDE?!
<sudo_smartass> well cept for the virus thing... that sucks
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, still got problems.....a2enmod php4 now says "already enabled" but still phpmyadmin wont show....got any more advice?
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, you there?
<pashaw> fractalmbrown,   easy skipper  thinking
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, that's fine :)
<sudo_smartass> how am i supposed to get stuff mounted... fstab and mtab say its mounted but i cant see them
<DarkMan> found  this  on internet right now ,  mayby  this  the solution ?
<sudo_smartass> cant get to them nothing
<DarkMan> If you don't have yet an Xubuntu CD and you still want to install it (and install it fast), here is a step-by-step tutorial showing how is easy to get an Xubuntu box up and running.
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: Did you restart Apache2 yet?
<sudo_smartass> i cant even cd /media
<sudo_smartass> tells me permission denied
<fluvvell> hi all, just got a new wireless AP and went to connect, old system worked fine.  Fine without encryption, useless at getting wep to go some sucess with WPA-PSK however the link goes on and off in a 2 second cycle!
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, yes, twice
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, is there any way to edit GRUB's boot script/whatever...? I can't get into the so-called menu by pressing ESC as far as I can tell
<fluvvell> using ipw2200 driver
<paulproteus|lapt> hume: Hmm.
<paulproteus|lapt> fractalmbrown: /boot/grub/menu.lst , iirc
<fluvvell> anybody know about wpa_supplicant and which setting to change to stop the flip-flop
<sudo_smartass> hey what is the fstab program thing again
<fractalmbrown> paulproteus|lapt, what do you mean?
<MrRio> how do i change the root user theme?
<sudo_smartass> how did u get it to log you in as root?
<Discipulus> System -> Preferences
<Discipulus> sudo_smartass, it ain't hard
<jpjacobs> just don't do it...
<MrRio> MrRio: i mean for things like sudo synaptic
<MrRio> it uses a different theme for that app
<vodnik> let's just suppose - i have got linux installed on one partition and i have got one partition about the same size unused. what would happen, if I moved all the files from the partition with linux to the free partition?
<MrRio> because ive changed my theme
<MrRio> sudo gnome-theme-manager has no effect
<fractalmbrown> paulproteus|lapt, I am currently in the Live CD of ubuntu, is it safe for me to enable access to the Extended 3 partition on my slave drive? (It was formatted by the Ubuntu install)
<hume> paulproteus|lapt, what i've done is to run the asenmod php4 and then restart apache2 and restart my browser -- is there any other setting or package to deal with?
<vodnik> or, rather - is it possible to kind of "back-up" installed system by just copying all its files to an external harddrive?
<mz111> is there a menu editor that allows multiple menu items to be selected and moved?
<tom> why does ddcprobe say "edidfail" at the end?
<pashaw> DarkMan,   did you break the drive into partitons?  what sizes?
<tonyyarusso> vodnik: You'd have to tell your bootloader how if you wanted  to boot into it, but otherwise it should work theoretically.  Oh, and make sure the other partition is the same filesystem type.
<mjr> vodnik, yes; you'd need to reconfigure grub a bit (and the fstab) if you were going to boot it from there, though
<Evil_Whisper> :(
<DarkMan> chips,  i have  to  look at it ,lol   i used  aut  partition  hehehe,
<Evil_Whisper> How do you remove menu entries?
<Evil_Whisper> the delete option is always grey and you cant click it
<DarkMan> will have a look
<pramz> Does the version of samba included with Breezy support ldap backend ?
<vodnik> good, i hoped it would be like that, have some experience with grub already...
<mz111> does anyone else think the menu editor is awfull
<Afief> My notebook has no floppy, how can i dual boot Ubuntu and WinXP anyway?
<mz111> Afief: it will install a os picking boot loader on your hard disk
<Afief> I had GRUB on my hard disk, but it didn't ask me about it when i installed
<vodnik> one question to the grub though - where is it installed on a disk with more partitions? i would guess it will be somewhere at the beggining of harddrive, but I think I have once already maanged to delete it somehow when doing something with completely different partitions:-/
<mz111> Afief: it probably installed a new copy of grub?
<funkyHat> mz111, no, I think the menu editor is fine
<holycow> guys, would anyone know how much of the original drive i haveto dd to make sure i grabbed grub stage 1.5?
<mz111> funkyHat: it really sucks not being able to make multiple selections
<mrkoje> vodnik,  wouldn't the bootloader be intalled in the hda0 (/boot) partition?
<tonyyarusso> !info pymedia
<djm62> holycow: is that still in 1.44mb?
<DarkMan> arggg, i used  partion resizer to find out what size , and  now  system system  hangs
<adrakoa> hi
<DarkMan> lo
<holycow> djm62, no i'm trying to back up an hd and restore it to another hd
<MrRio> the trash button wont show my trash, but /home/rio/.Trash/ will
<MrRio> any ideas?
<adrakoa> i have a problem with sudo to write root passwd.. the message after sudo -> sudo: unable to lookup debian via gethostbyname() ... I don't know the passwd root... help
<tonyyarusso> VNC question: Can you give someone the ability to browse your system, but not do anything potentially destructive, just to see what stuff's like?
<vodnik> mrkoje - yes, it says it installs itself there... but it keeps data about the installed os on the partitions they are installed in, doesnot it? since there is a boot directory with lot of grub stuff
<pashaw> DarkMan,  you did delete the entire drive righ?
<Kyral> vodnik: if they login as a user that only has Read permissions
<skon> tonyyarusso: just don't check the option that says "allow someone to control my com[puter"
<DarkMan> yeah  when i  start  with the instalation
<Kyral> whoops
<Kyral> I means tonyyarusso not vodnik
<Daemonic> hmm, is there an easy way to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<tonyyarusso> Thanks skon and Kyral.
<MrRio> Daemonic, yes, let me get u the link
<pashaw> DarkMan,   try those boot commands again   but this time  manual partition  erase EVERYTHING  so its 1 pile of empty  add say 400-500mb swap  the rest ext3 mounted /
<Kyral> I seriously have to come up with a sed statement to do that
<pashaw> DarkMan,  how much ram does that system have?
<DarkMan> 128 mb
<pashaw> DarkMan,  try 400mb
<Daemonic> MrRio: I run x64 btw. If that makes a difference.
<fractalmbrown> pashaw, is there any way to access /boot/grub/menu.lst ? I can't figure out how to change the way that GRUB could load the partitions
<MrRio> Daemonic: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<MrRio> Daemonic: shouldnt do
<_RocH> cya
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, sudo pico will work just fine, if I understand what you're trying to do.
<DarkMan> oke  for  good  understandnes  ,  i  use  400 mb for  swap  and  the rest  for ext3  , right ?
<Daemonic> MrRio: shouldn't do?
<Daemonic> MrRio: ..and thanks for the link
<lightbright> how do I update xchat from 2.4.4 to the latest version?
<Fred> lol
<Fred> oops
<MrRio> Daemonic: lol, yeah  i mean, not that im aware of, but u may want to check
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, where would I find sudo pico?
<fractalmbrown> and install it for that matter?
<tonyyarusso> lightbright, Probably apt-get install xchat.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Are you working with a default installation, or something special?
<pashaw> tonyyarusso,  special
<lightbright> tonyyarusso: is your real name Tony?
<tonyyarusso> lightbright, Yes.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I'm unsure. I have a windows partition on IDE0, and a Ubuntu partition on IDE1
<hume> trying to remove phpmyadmin i get error msgs from apt: /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, IDE0 is a master and IDE1 is a slave
<hume> anyone got advice?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, sudo and pico are separate commands, both programs available with apt.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I mean how did Ubuntu get on the system?
<lightbright> tonyyarusso: great name
<lightbright> tonyyarusso: whats pico do?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I installed it from the install disc, using the default install
<pashaw> fractalmbrown, i always keep my setups cleaner     i was trying to google anyone with a layout like yours
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, You can check whether you have them by just trying to run sudo pico, and seeing if it spits out an error.
<tonyyarusso> lightbright, It's a text-editor, I found it easier than vi.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Then you should already have both of those.
<pashaw> tonyyarusso,  fractal  has grub  and lilo  and both are broken after he added his new drive
<tonyyarusso> pashaw: Interesting.  Why both?
<hume> anyone knows how to solv problem with removing packages?
<pashaw> tonyyarusso,   thats why he has me stumped'
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, keep in mind I know nothing about linux. I am lost as to what this "sudo pico" is
<pashaw> tonyyarusso, im not sure why they both sorta work
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Right.  No problem.  sudo is "Superuser Do", needed since the grub configuration file is not editable by a normal user.  pico is a text editor to open that file up.
<pashaw> DarkMan,   sorry missed your post      yes
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Any particular reason you have grub and lilo at the same time?
<tonyyarusso> pashaw: Do we know which one's on the MBR?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I had tried installing Lilo as the booter for my slave drive to see if it would work. It didn't. It can't load things and boots into some console
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, So, sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst says "Open up the grub menu file in a text editor with writing priviledges.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, where do i type sudo pico?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, so then you tried putting grub on to see if that was any better?
<Mitja> I've install apache and php but instead of showing results of a php file it wants to download it? How do I correct this?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, In a command line, wherever you can access it.
<rikai> hm... someone using one of my computers accidentally installed kubuntu-desktop, any easy way to remove all it and all its dependencies? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop jsut removes that package, not all the ones it installed.
<DarkMan> oke  pashaw  , no problem   hehehe  , i have all the time  , already  4 days  busy to get it on that  system ,lol
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, no, grub was on initially, but lilo was installed afterwards
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Can you boot anything?  Otherwise this would involve a Live CD.  (I wasn't following the beginning of your problem.)
<DarkMan> all help  i like  hehehe
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Okay.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I am using the live cd to chat with you right now.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Perfect.
<Fred> Mitja: you need to enable the php module... try "a2enmod" in ssh/bash
<dfd> hello
<dfd> does ubuntu uses the same debian repositories?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I use grub, so I think we'll try to work that out since I don't know much about lilo.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, ok.
<tonyyarusso> dfd: No.
<lightbright> tonyyarusso: vi is rather simple though
<tonyyarusso> dfd: It has all of its own.
<tonyyarusso> lightbright, That may be true, just not my flavor I guess.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I don't think I can access anything other than my IDE1's swap partition
<dfd> I see
<dfd> thanks
<und> ubuntu is awesome
<XiCillin> agreed
<jenda> und: you got that right
<lightbright> tonyyarusso: a text editor is just a text editor :P
<lightbright> und: what do you like about it?
<hume> anyone knows how to handle apt errors on removing packages? cant install and not remove....
<Mitja> Fred: still the same, module enabled now...
<Fred> Mitja, did you /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload ?
<lightbright> hume: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<und> lightbright, its a good Os for someone like me (i do code a lot)
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, You're going to need to access to /boot to deal with grub, so let's try to get that.
<Mitja> Fred: yes
<lightbright> und: what type of code?
<und> c++, python
<stratovarius> hey how to play wmv file with wmv?
<lightbright> und: so what linux c++ compiler you using now?
<stratovarius> *with vlc sorry
<und> g++ ...
<Evil_Whisper> how do I make my fonts look smooth and stuff for my QT applications like they are in gnome?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows for steps for getting access to the disk in your live environment.
<Fred> Mitja, check your pm ;)
<lightbright> stratovarius: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<khalil3664> i got my game installed but when i double click on it screen goes black , refreshes and comes back to ubuntu , Any one can help ?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, fdisk or cfdisk will give you information about the disks you have.
<lightbright> und: where can I see your work?
<hume> lightbright, you mean for me to paste the error there?
<herrpoons> hi can someone help to change from GNOME to fluxbox?
<herrpoons> what would the best way to go aobut it be?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, does it matter that Ubuntu was installed after windows as opposed to vice versa?
<hume> herrpoons, install fluxbox, and it will appear in the session menu in gdm
<lightbright> hume: no, use that sources.list
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, The terminal emulator is in the same menu as normally on the Live session, Applications > Accessories > Terminal (for Breezy).
<herrpoons> right so
<herrpoons> thanks
<herrpoons> ill try that now :)
<lightbright> und: where can I see your work and application that you have created with c++?
<hume> lightbright, well...still i got a broken package on my system and cannot get it removed....or?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, terminal is started
<stratovarius> lightbright, I have already done that steps
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Not for this part.  Only go through the "Before you begin" and "Preparing your working environment" sections for now.
<und> it's on my pc
<stratovarius> but I cant play a wmv in a preview mode with amule
<lightbright> stratovarius: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<lightbright> hume: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<lightbright> hume: use that sources.list!  then do apt-get update
<khalil3664> i got my game installed but when i double click on it screen goes black , refreshes and comes back to ubuntu , Any one can help ?
<stratovarius> lightbright, I tokld you I've already done that steps
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, ok, i'm in the root dir
<stratovarius> *those
<lightbright> stratovarius: well do them EXACTLY as is, because i did and it works for me
<lightbright> stratovarius: whenever it doesnt work , it means someone missed a step
<lightbright> stratovarius: you installed w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb?
<stratovarius> lightbright, I can play every kind of video file but no wmv
<stratovarius> lightbright, yes I did
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, what "hda#" should I use for mounting it?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, If you do all of those two sections correctly, and chose the right devices, you should be able to browse everything on your disks as you would expect them.
<lightbright> stratovarius: whenever it doesnt work , it means someone missed a step!  because it works for me and others
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, That's where fdisk comes in.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Do fdisk -l hda
<dailyrorschach> hey, after downloading a theme for gnome, where do I need to extract it and how do i install it/
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it didn't do anything
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Ideally, you can tell which disk is which by their size; it's a bit tricky if they're the same.
<fractalmbrown> if I type fdisk -l it gives me a list though
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Uh, really?
<Kyral> dailyrorschach: just go to the Theme chooser thing and select Install Theme, then select the tarball from the filebrowser
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Okay, what's on the list?
<dailyrorschach> Kyral: thanks, I was trying to select the file outside of the tarball
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, sda1 which is my removable flash disk
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, as well as...
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Oh, right, my fault.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, hda which is my master and hdb which is my slave
<fractalmbrown> /dev/hda1   *           1        7383    59303916    7  HPFS/NTFS
<fractalmbrown> is that the one I want?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, So the grub menu we want at is on the master, right?
<fractalmbrown> yup
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, NTFS?  Is grub installed under Windows?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, What other partitions are on hda?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it is installed on the C:\ partition, corret
<fractalmbrown> *correct
<fractalmbrown> um
<fractalmbrown> hda1, hda2, hda5
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I'll msg it to you
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Oy.  Okay.
<Malachi> Hello? Question.
<slide> Is there any kind of extension for thunderbird that removes the taskbar button and replaces it with a systray icon instead?
<dailyrorschach> does anyone have a dell latitude d600, the system says I'm running 1280 x 768, but it looks like 800 x 600
<Hobbsee> slide: moztraybiff - which version of ubuntu are you running?
<lightbright> slide: you can write one
<ph8> hello all, i've managed to botch some of my /etc file permissions with a liberal chmod - now (assuming this is related) I can't open gnomes user and group manager - any ideas how i can get all my perms corrected?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it won't let me pm you lol
<fractalmbrown> just a sec
<slide> Hobbsee, , 5.10
<Malachi> I can't run anything under the System-->Administration menu
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso /dev/hda1   *           1        7383    59303916    7  HPFS/NTFS
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso /dev/hda2            7384        9729    18844245    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<slide> lightbright, yea i could, but ive got enough code to write atm heh
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso /dev/hda5            7384        9729    18844213+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<fractalmbrown> those are my hda partitions
<Kyral> Malachi: it would help if you said what the error was
<lightbright> slide: :)
<Hobbsee> slide: http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<Malachi> There isn't one.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I wasn't identified.  Am now.
<fractalmbrown> I don't know what the W95 Ext'd (LBA) is
<slide> Hobbsee, thanks :)
<Malachi> When I click a command under the menu, nothing happens.
<Hobbsee> slide: although i dont think that will install under 5.10, it did under 5.04.  I have a compiled version for 5.10 that works, that i could send to you if you want
<Kyral> Malachi: no password box comes up?
<Malachi> No.
<Malachi> Nothing.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I posted the partitions if you didn't notice. :)
<slide> Hobbsee, yea thatd be great
<Kyral> Malachi: does sudo work?
<Malachi> Yes.
<XiCillin> is there a way to bind the 'windows' key to pull down the applications menu on gnome?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Saw them.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, ok
<Kyral> Malachi: is the root account enabled?
<Malachi> Yes.
<Kyral> Malachi: that could be it
<rikai> hm... someone using one of my computers accidentally installed kubuntu-desktop, any easy way to remove all it and all its dependencies? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop jsut removes that package, not all the ones it installed.
<Malachi> Ah.
<Malachi> Do I have to disable it?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I'm pondering, as I'm not familiar with grub being under Windows.
<Kyral> Malachi: disable the root account and see if that fixes it
<Malachi> Okay...
<Malachi> Um....how?
<rikai> *is there an easy way
<Malachi> >.<
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Do you know what's one the Master Boot Record?
<Kyral> I actually have to look this one up
<Kyral> Malachi: gimme a sec
<fractalmbrown> the MBR is hda1
<skon> Xicillin: go to System:Preferences:Keyboard shortcuts
<lightbright> rikai hm... someone using one of my computers accidentally installed kubuntu-desktop <--- they "accidently" installed it? :P lol
<XiCillin> skon: thanks
<Kyral> Malachi: sudo passwd -l root
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, the master boot record is the first partition (hda1)
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, So grub is still installed to MBR, but it's config file is on the Windows partition.
<dailyrorschach> anyone have experience with laptop displays.  namely, my resolution is stuck at 800 x 600 but the resolution menu believes I'm set to 1280 x 760, and can I change contrast anywhere
<rikai> lightbright, kid with idle hands enjoy clicking things they shouldn't.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it gives me an error 17
<Daemonic> Is there a package available for bmp themes?
<rikai> lightbright, that'll teach me to leave synaptic open.
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Does it say what error 17 is?
<lightbright> rikai: what do they click to install kubuntu-desktop? :)
<Malachi> Ah okay.
<Malachi> I found that right as you said it.
<Malachi> Thanks! I'll try it.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I googled it and apparently it happens when it can't mount a partition, but it recognizes it, but can't load it
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it knows that the partition exists, but is unable to mount it, afaik
<lightbright> Kyle_S: what does  sudo passwd -l root do?
<jack|ass> so has the new version of x.org been ported to ubuntu yet?
<Kyral> lightbright: locks the RootAccount
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Okay, we'll see what we can do with that.
<Kyral> jack|ass: Breezy? No and it won't
<jack|ass> Kyral: what about the... what's the current unstable?
<skon> Does anyone know a tool (I own PartitionCommander for windows btw) that will let me expand my ext2 partition and decrease my ntfs partition, non destructively??? P.C. lets me decrease the ntfs but won't let ext2 claim that free space
<trinidad> i have updated my kernel, however, after reboot with grub, my kernel is not on selection menu
<trinidad> ?
<trinidad> can someone help
<Kyral> jack|ass: dapper?
<rikai> lightbright, hm? they managed to install it though synaptic. how? i dont know, other than i had left synaptic open... i MIGHT have done a search for kubuntu while looking for something, but i'm not sure.
<lightbright> Kyral: what you mean it locks it?
<jack|ass> Kyral: Dapper?  What's the animal to go wiht that?  :)  But yeah.
<lightbright> rikai: :)
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Where is menu.lst on the drive?  (What's the path equivalent to /boot/grub/menu.lst?)
<Kyral> jack|ass: I don't think so...my updates haven't jumped X to 7.0 yet
<DarkMan> pashaw, i'm going to  sleep  now,  for  now already tnx  for  your time  and  help . will see u later :):):)
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, hang on, I must mount it first
<rikai> lightbright, anywho, i dont suppose yo would know how to reverse the effect? ;)
<Kyral> lightbright: it literally locks the account. According to man passwd
<slew> hi. do i need to install the new xorg or can it wait till dapper?
<burning_bronx> jack|ass, it's Dapper Drake
<pashaw> DarkMan,  later
<DarkMan> laters
<lightbright> rikai: yes I do
<jack|ass> Kyral: Dapper is usable though?
<tonyyarusso> skon: The partitioner in the Ubuntu install lets you do that stuff.
<rikai> lightbright, mind enlightening me, please?
<burning_bronx> Dapper is usable but it may lead to a boot
<Malachi> Problem still.
<trinidad> tonyyarusso::> so what happens when you need to partition when your not installing?
<Malachi> Now I'm getting a familiar error.
<jack|ass> burning_bronx: lead to a boot?
<lightbright> rikai: type "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop"
<Kyral> jack|ass: Eh...if you don't know how to get yourself out of a bind or mind X breaking or anything breaking for that matter ;P
<jack|ass> burning_bronx: like having to reboot?
<burning_bronx> I meant
<burning_bronx> lead to a breakage
<burning_bronx> sorry
<Malachi> unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<burning_bronx> my brain is out for the night
<Parti> hi guys...
<lightbright> Malachi: dont tell me you typed sudo passwd -l root, did you???
<tonyyarusso> trinidad, You run the install disk in a different mode, and apparently that works.
<rikai> lightbright, alrighty, that shouldnt have any detrimental effects on anything that was installed before kubuntu-desktop, should it?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I can't mount it, it doesn't give any errors but it doesn't give me any results
<jack|ass> Kyral: hah, well i know how to, although i'm waiting for it to be not as bleeding edge as breezy was when i started using it. :)
<burning_bronx> hello again Parti
<trinidad> yes i see
<Kyral> lightbright: He disabled it
<tonyyarusso> trinidad, Not sure of the details, since I haven't tried it.
<lightbright> rikai: look, it will tell you
<Parti> yeah, hello again! :D
<Malachi> I did....
<Parti> I reconnected at 3 AM
<Kyral> lightbright: because it was messing with the GUI Admin
<Malachi> .................
<Parti> and nobody was here ><
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, nevermind, i can see my contents of the disk
<Kyral> Malachi: look in /etc/hosts
<lightbright> Kyral: ah ok
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, No error means it works, right?  Good stuff.
<jack|ass> Kyral: do you happen to know the version of the glx server that's being used in the current dapper build?  (glxinfo | grep version)
<lightbright> patrick_: hello, how is your life?
<Malachi> ?
<rikai> lightbright, hm, i tried htat command, and it did the same hing as a normal sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop...
<rikai> *that
<pashaw> Parti,   didnt you use  little "p" parti
<Malachi> Nothing there except networking stuff.
<lightbright> rikai: ask someone else then
<Malachi> Just had to configure it about two minutes ago, so I know.
<Ozman> re
<Parti> Yep, I did use non-capital p, before.
<Kyral> Malachi: the first line should be "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost <something>"
<herrpoon> im using fluxbox now
<herrpoon> its rather bare!
<Malachi> No, I changed it.
<herrpoon> to say the least
<Ozman> concernant les gdesklets, vous aviez raison ils ne se lancent pas au dmarrage
<Parti> But I though that with the capital P, it looks better :P
<Kyral> Malachi: to what?
<Ozman> sorry
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, eh, there is no .lst file
<pashaw> Parti,   it doesnt  :P
<nick01> I compiled a new kernel and now the sound doesn't work- alsaconf is not working either
<Malachi> It's now 192.*.* localhost.localdomain blah blah blah
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, there is a boot.ini
<Parti> oh...
<Parti> ok ><
<nick01> how do I get sound \?
<Parti> haha
<Parti> BRB
<Kyral> Malachi: change it to that format
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Good enough for me.
<Malachi> If I change it to 127.0.0.1 I get no internet.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it's Window's own bootloader
<Kyral> Malachi: From what I have observed, sudo somehow uses the loopback, which means it needs...
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I don't know the syntax though
<Malachi> Ah.
<Malachi> Okay.
<Malachi> I'll try it.
<parti> ok. Here I am :)
<Kyral> Malachi: are you on Broadband?
<ossie> Hi yall
<pashaw> parti,   much better  :P
<skon> tonyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, pastebin it.  I don't either, but maybe something will become obvious.
<skon> didnt use it yet
<nick01> I compiled a new kernel and now the sound doesn't work- alsaconf is not working either so no sound; can somebody help ?
<parti> ha ha ha :D
<dailyrorschach> does anyone have experience with messing aroudn with xorg.conf, my display is a native 1280x768, but ubuntu is showing it as a 800 x 600 even though the display panel says otherwise
<fractalmbrown> alright
<Kyral> nick01: seems like you didn't compile in support for your card ;P
<Malachi> Yes.
<parti> pashaw & bunrning_B... I got a huge problem now....  I killed WIndows !!
<Malachi> But I'm using VMWare.
<nick01> Kyral, I have
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I'm guessing though that there's a grub file somewhere, that then specifies to chainload the Windows one, so keep searching for something grub-related, even though it might not be menu.lst.
<Kyral> Malachi: for Ubuntu?
<burning_bronx> parti, what you mean you killed windows?
<ossie> hi can some here have alook at a shell script im writing if i post it on pastebin, please, as i cant see why this dont work, im used to suse scripting
<pashaw> parti,   thats not a problem thats a solution
<parti> ha ha ha ha !!
<tonyyarusso> parti: That's a problem?  j/k!
<parti> LOL
<burning_bronx> he's right you know
<Malachi> Windows as Host, Ubuntu as Guest.
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Malachi> I have to...work requires it.
<Ralken> DarkMan, hi its me agian do you remember me from earlier today?
<Malachi> Requires XP.
<turnpike420> format is not in ubuntu... what do I use to format a newly created ext3 partition
<Kyral> Malachi: I ah
<raj> anyone got the freenx working on UBUNTU??
<pashaw> dailyrorschach, is it full screen right now?
<parti> Well, I still need windows sometimes ><
<nick01> Kyral, how do I install alsaconf ? alsa-utils is installed
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, http://pastebin.com/477049
<Ralken> DarkMan, I tried to send you a copy of the config but I guess you were afk
<Kyral> Malachi: did you check the option to let the VM use the Net Connecton (whichever it is)
<Malachi> And even so, the sudo passwd -l root still doesn't work.
<parti> Anyway
<coder_> i tried removing firefox x86_64 and installing i386 deb packages and the dpkg install didnt work.  So i apt-get install mozilla-firefox, and now firefox can't resolve fonts
<parti> I a ubuntu27 in the Ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=599935&postcount=7
<Ozman> is someone here can explain to me how start the gdesklets automatically  ?
<Malachi> Option?
<burning_bronx> parti, I need winboze for work too
<dailyrorschach> pashaw,  nope
<Malachi> It's configured for nat.
<parti> Yeah, me too ><
<coder_> no text for anything!
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   think i can help ya  my laptop did the same thing
<parti> Could you take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=599935&postcount=7
<Malachi> By the way, I'm using Player, not Workstation
<soundray> turnpike420, how did you create your ext3 partition?
<Kyral> Malachi: nevermind then I only have experiance with WorkStation
<Terrasque> any wow players here?
<Kyral> WoW is EVIL
<dailyrorschach> pashaw, I'd really apprecaite this, it's really annoying, it claims to be at 1280 x 768 but I know its not
<ossie> http://pastebin.com/477050 , can anyone see why this dont work it complains of not being able to see the nzb files even though they are there
<Ralken> I'm having problems getting swat to work under ubuntu are there any known issues with it?
<Malachi> Well, I changed it back to 127.0.0.1
<Malachi> But still I get the error.
<nick01> how do I get sound back ?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   yeah  finding the changes i made
<Kyral> Malachi: you may have to reboot the VM
<Daemonic> Should I give up hope for a working flash pluging for x64?
<Terrasque> Kyral, I know... but I'm addicted :(
<Malachi> Mmm.
<Kyral> Malachi: I don't know much about VMWaring Ubuntu
<DarkMan> Ralken i'm back now  for  a  min
<parti> ... :(
<Kyral> Malachi: I was working on the assumption that you had a HD install
<DarkMan> hiya
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Yeah, there's gotta be another file somewhere.
<burning_bronx> well parti what did you use to resize winboze?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Have you searched for "grub" on the drive?
<Ralken> DarkMan, yeah I only got a min as well gotta get a last minute gift lol
<Malachi> Ah.
<parti> Partition magick 8, since I couldn't resize the partition using Gparted nor QTparted.
<Malachi> I don't like VMWaring.
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<turnpike420> soundray: fdisk /dev/sda  n  p
<DarkMan> hehehe   just  for  crishtmas ,lol
<burning_bronx> weird enough
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I think it's in the actual boot sector
<soundray> Daemonic, please bother Macromedia about it before you give up. They should release a 64bit version, or, better yet, the source.
<Ralken> DarkMan, I have the config you wanna take a look
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, not a file on the harddrive
<turnpike420> soundray: well, with sudo in front... then w to write and exit
<Malachi> Ack! I can't run sudo at all now.
<ossie> http://pastebin.com/477050 , can anyone see why this dont work it complains of not being able to see the nzb files even though they are there
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Ah.  Sounds plausible.
<DarkMan> u can mail me  if u want  darky469@hotmail.com
<Daemonic> soundray: perhaps I should email them with a complaint.
<soundray> turnpike420, so you made a partition of the entire disk?
<Ralken> DarkMan, is it ok to DCC it to you ?
<Daemonic> soundray: not that they'd listen...
<turnpike420> soundray: yup
<Terrasque> well, anyway, I've cooked together an extremely crude .deb package of a modified wine capable of running WoW. And I wanted some feedback on it :) If it works on other installations, for example.. And also getting all my mistakes pointed out :)
<turnpike420> soundray: 120GB external firewire drive
<soundray> Daemonic, not to you alone, but I'll complain too, and with rising numbers, who knows...
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Think you can figure out how to modify the lines to fit a Windows disk to finish the "Prepare your working environment" section of that page?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach, look at this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6083
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, huh?
<DarkMan> u can try,  i  don't know  exactly if  all works  at the moment  , bevccause  i  only  have  ubuntu  for  a  week on my own system , have  to configureer  everything
<soundray> turnpike420, the command you are looking for is probably 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1'.
<Daemonic> soundray: true. we need to get together and unite in our harrassing efforts.. can't ignore everyone. ;)
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Remember the link I gave you earlier?
<DonVincenzo> hi, I would like tochange the ownership of some files from root to a normal user, how can I do ?
<parti> :(
<Ralken> DarkMan, I sent it
<turnpike420> soundray: and -j makes an ext2 format as ext3 correct?
<Daemonic> soundray: I want my media.. but I don't want to revert to a 32bit distro. This x64 is just too fast/nice.
<soundray> turnpike420, please read 'man mke2fs' though.
<Terrasque> DonVincenzo, chown
<coder_> could someone paste me a url for a backport address for sources.list?
<soundray> turnpike420, that's correct.
<Ralken> DarkMan, Ill e-mail it too you then cause its not showing you accepting the transfer
<turnpike420> soundray: good, then I did learn something from reading.. :p
<DonVincenzo> Terrasque: thanks
<stram> is there some type of net install that will allow me to install 6.04 via CD currently?
<DarkMan> oke  tnx  m8ty
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   and this  here http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html   scroll down to the DISPLAY section
<ossie> sorry to keep on anyone can help with this http://pastebin.com/477050
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I wan't to see if grub is able to recover itself automatically.
<dailyrorschach> pashaw:  looking right now
<dailyrorschach> I want to show you something on pastebin however
<turnpike420> soundray++
<turnpike420> soundray: thank you sir
<tonyyarusso> stram: You can burn an ISO from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/, is that what you mean?
<Terrasque> ossie, what's the problem exactly?
<stram> tonyyarusso: yeah, thanks!
<Ozman> nobody knows how to start the gdesklets automatically ?
<Seveas> Ozman, add gdesklets to your session
<soundray> Daemonic, the free software purist's route would be to support SVG and SMIL instead of Flash, I reckon.
<coder_> Ozman: system-> sessions
<Seveas> system -> prefs -> session
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: this is what I currently have under my screen section
<ossie> when i paste the command in manually it gives permission error even with sudo or fakeroot
<soundray> turnpike420, any time :)
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   add the subsection "display" like i did   but change your   virtual and "Modes"  to your real resolution
<funkyHat> Ozman, system > preferences > session
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   dont paste it here use pastebin
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dailyrorschach> I did
<Daemonic> soundray: yeah. I just want everything to work. ;)
<ossie> any idoes Terrasque
<Sh4d0x> help me!!
<Ralken> DarkMan, I just sent it via e-mail
<dailyrorschach> I just didnt send it crap
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6084
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso,  I'm trying to figure this out
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso,  is there any way to restart and do this terminal thing from the beginning?
<DonVincenzo> is anyone here using gtkpod ?
<Terrasque> ossie, yeah, check permissions :o)  is the filesystems mounted rw btw?
<Ozman> thx I'll try
<ossie> yes its my system partion
<Sh4d0x> i installed a theme (which is ugly) and every time i try to open my thema managers to change current ugly theme it crashes
<Sh4d0x> pleeaase somebody help :(:( i'm in no mood for a format
<ossie> but i cant do it with sudo or fake or even sudo fakeroot
<soundray> Sh4d0x, Gnome?
<Sh4d0x> soundray uhu
<Terrasque> Sh4d0x, you could nuke your .gnome/.gnome2 folder
<ossie> what u think Terr
<xenex> anyone here use netgear wg511v2 (china version) with ubuntu?
<ossie> what u think Terrasque
<soundray> Sh4d0x, no need to format, but... (see Terrasque)
<Sh4d0x> soundray ooo thnxx you are my hero (k)
<DarkMan> just got it   ralken , downloadig  from hotmail now
<soundray> Terrasque, it won't work though...
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Yes.  How depends on exactly what you mean.  If it just looks cluttered, use "clear" or close the window and open another.  If you mean you think you've messed up how you've done some things on the system, my best bet it shutdown and restart the Live CD, which will undo all of the non-permanent things done, and I don't think you did anything permanent.
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, ooh, this is ugly. I had a folder called C:\dev, and the recovery page told me to mount something to \mnt\work\dev
<Sh4d0x> terrasque, can you tell me exactly what i have to do?
<Terrasque> soundray, it wont?
<soundray> Sh4d0x, it won't work though...
<makkk> is there a way to get pygtk to work with python2.3?
<soundray> Terrasque, sorry...
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, applications->system->config editor, then navigate to desktop/gnome/interface , you can change the themes there
<xenex> I need help. I haven't installed Ubuntu yet but I have read on the forums saying WG511v2 (China) is hard to work. Can anyone tell me step by step how to do this?
<Ralken> DarkMan, k if I go afk can you e-mail me your response
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Why is that a problem?
<soundray> Sh4d0x, unless you log out first and do it from a console or non-Gnome session.
<cmatheson> xenex: are you talking about chinese input?
<Terrasque> ossie, dont know enough about your system to know, sorry
<xenex> cmatheson: yes i have the china version
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, now there's a bunch of files in my C:\dev folder
<soundray> Sh4d0x, otherwise Gnome just writes back its current config on exit.
<Ralken> is there a way to show everyone else that your afk
<DarkMan> sure  i will do that
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, meaning, the tutorial assumes I'm working in a unix file system, which I'm not
<cmatheson> xenex: i use it everyday (i'm using traditional, but it's the same setup either way)... it's really trivial to set up
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Of what sort?
<Sh4d0x> soundray, from no one i'll never ever install an other theme!!
<Sh4d0x> *now
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, True.
<DarkMan>  already  tnx  , will have  a look at it now
<Terrasque> Sh4d0x, if you got lots of spare time you could maybe hunt down the exact file that stores the current theme name, and change it manually.
<xenex> cmatheson: im new to ubuntu so i dont know anything, can you tell me how to make the card work if it doesnt work?
<IcemanV9> Ralken: change your nick e.g Ralken-afk
<soundray> Sh4d0x, will reconfiguring gnome be a pain?
<cmatheson> xenex: wait are you talking about chinese input or a card?
<varsendagger> hey how would i copy all my . files with the cp command in cli
<xenex> card
<xenex> i have netgear wg511v2 (made in china version)
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I'm not sure what files they are. They're highlighted and have yellow coloring if I try an 'ls' command
<Sh4d0x> soundray, i guess yes, cus i'm only a few day's on ubuntu and it's pretty hard to learn
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Can you mount C:\  /mnt/work?
<cmatheson> varsendagger: cp .* dest/
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, What are some names?
<xenex> cmatheson: i have netgear wg511v2 (made in china version)
<Terrasque> cmatheson, sure . and .. wont join the fray?
<cmatheson> xenex: ooh, i'm not sure about that... i thought you were talking about i18n stuff
<Ralken> thanks
<cmatheson> Terrasque: no
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, seriously, the simple fix is as I mentioned above. change gtk_theme to Human
<soundray> Sh4d0x, putting it differently, have you spent a lot of time customizing gnome (I mean panels, desktop, mouse etc. rather than system stuff)?
<Sh4d0x> terrasque in belgium it's now 23:31 i'd like to go to bed within a few minutes, cuz last weeks a worked hard on a new website for audi
<xenex> cmatheson: do you use netgear wg511v2 (made in china version)?
<cmatheson> xenex: no i do not, i don't know what that is
<Terrasque> Sh4d0x, make a new user :)
<DarkMan> oke  all  ,  see  u laters  ,  and have  a  good  night :)
<Sh4d0x> nickrud but there are a lot of folders in "gnome"
<xenex> cmatheson: its a wireless card that ive read on the forums saying that it is hard to setup
<varsendagger> cmatheson, thankyou
<cmatheson> xenex: it may be, i'm not sure
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, C:\ is mounted as /mnt/work
<xenex> cmatheson: but i dont know what to do exactly if it doesnt work
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Hmm, that might work out okay.
<ossie> Terrasque,  sorted it didnt like the ; at the end of each line
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, but there is no trace of GRUB or anything even remotely like it
<Malachi> I got sudo to work.
<Malachi> Needed to do "hostname localhost"
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, no, you go, from the top menu bar: applications->system->config editor. Then, inside that app, navigate to desktop/interface. Edit in the right pane, gtk_theme to Human.
<cmatheson> fractalmbrown: it's in /boot/grub
<Terrasque> varsendagger, be careful with that advice... really check that "." and ".." arent included
<Sh4d0x> terrasque, yes that would also be a solution
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Yeah, but if we're dealing with a hidden sector at the beginning of the disk, it might still be there.
<nickrud> um, Desktop/gnome/interface is the full path
<dailyrorschach> is there a way to turn off the outline around windows when minimizing and restoring them?
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, fractalmbrown's grub is on Windows.
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  man this is clunky  open this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6085   see where i added your info
<jc-denton> i use dm_crypt on an external firewire hd
<Sh4d0x> nickrud aah folder interface thnQ
<Terrasque> Sh4d0x, its probably the fastest "fix"..
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: yeah, and this is without me even trying to customize it
<Malachi> Now my terminal doesn't work.
<nickrud> correct one, too. That's what the theme manager manipulates
<jc-denton> i'm wondering if i can mount this harddrive on other non-linux os
<varsendagger> Terrasque, . and .. are being included, any other ideas?
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, check this out: http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall/
<Terrasque> varsendagger,  yeah, lots :)
<Sh4d0x> nickrud nothing changes :s
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: so are you recommending tyring to replace everything I have with screen with the text you gave me?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   add this lines in as an extra "display"    use your numbers for the virtual and Modes
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, it would require me to restore my MBR back to how it was before Ubuntu messed with it
<cmatheson> varsendagger: if you don't add -r to the 'cp' it's not going to copy . or ..
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  no you can just add thos 4-5 lines into your xorg.conf
<dailyrorschach> ok
<varsendagger> cmatheson, how do i copy my .folders then?
<dailyrorschach> in the display section correct?
<dailyrorschach> and then restart GDM
<Evil_Whisper> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Terrasque> varsendagger, a hackish approach could be to do "for x in `ls -A`; do cp $x target/; done" :)
<Sh4d0x> nickrud: error " at this moment nothing can be changed, this wil be fixed in a later version" :s
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  in the SCREEN section  subsection display
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Certainly looks worth a shot.
<mp3guy> i accidentally changed the bootup splash screen to the xubuntu one, how do i change it back?
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: ok
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, but how would I go about restoring my MBR?
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, odd. Works For Me , going to Clearlooks and back to Human
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   your adding a new display reference
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Your other option is to try reinstalling grub using an Ubuntu install CD, which I think is possible.
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: right, ok
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Good question.
<Evil_Whisper> Is there any way to make QT applications use your GTK colors?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, I know it happens if you reinstall Windows, but I'm sure that's not a very appealing option.
<bur[n] er> Evil_Whisper: if you find a way, i'd like to know ;)
<Sh4d0x> nickrud what is the exact name of the theme "human"?
<nickrud> Human
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: and after that I should be able to do a restart of gdm and see the changes?
<nickrud> capitalized
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, You might try contacting your computer's manufacturer and asking whether they have anything to restore your MBR.
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, start rescue console from cd, run fixmbr, cross fingers
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I found a forum link, possibly a solution http://www.techzonez.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3975
<holycow> hey guys, i have one install where grub seems to hang for 30 seconds before hitting stage 1.5 - i'm curious if anyone has seen this before, i'm not googling much on this issue
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   if its not fullscreen id reboot myself
<cmatheson> varsendagger: you could do something ugly like this if you have folders: for i in .* ; do if [ $i != "."  ] ; then if [ $i != ".." ] ;then cp $i dest/; fi;  fi; done
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Mine didn't, but you might get lucky.
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, that's exactly what the link told me
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  just reboot it
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: alright, giving it a try
<parti> I'm back again...
<burning_bronx> and I never left
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, of course, fixmbr have never actually worked for me... why do you need win mbr btw? is it the mbr thats gone or windows boot system?
<burning_bronx> resizing ntfs using ntfsprogs from the ubuntu repo
<burning_bronx> ;)
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, windows is still there. The MBR was hijacked by GRUB
<burning_bronx> wonder if it would damage data
<burning_bronx> :P
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, tell grub to include windows in the list? :)
<burning_bronx> fractalmbrown, it's windows that hijacks windows >.>
<Merline> Hello and merry xmas! I have a little problem. How i can create superuser password in console ?
<burning_bronx> *hijacks grub
<burning_bronx> *mbr
<burning_bronx> screw me.
<Terrasque> Merline, "sudo passwd" iirc :)
<teroedni> Thanks for all help:) question:/usr/share/alsa/pcm<-----here is a lot of conf files??   Are they a demo of differnet setups for dmix souround and etc meant for asoundrc configurating?
<soundray> Merline, 'sudo passwd'. But are you sure you want to do this?
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, Also could work, provided you have a WinXP disk (I didn't).
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, I have an original disk. It should work okey-dokey ;)
<Terrasque> Merline, oh,and what soundray said..
<Merline> soundray, why not? how else i can be root ?
<soundray> Merline, with sudo.
<Fred> Merline, "sudo su"
<tonyyarusso> fractalmbrown, You might also consider trying to figure out reinstalling grub from an Ubuntu disk, since I'd rather use it than the Windows bootloader anyway, once it's working.
<Terrasque> Merline, just put the word "sudo" infront of the commands needing root access.. or "sudo -i" for interactive shell
<soundray> Merline, sudo -i is better than sudo su
<Sh4d0x> nickrud got it
<Merline> okay
<Merline> thank u
<Sh4d0x> nickrud you simple own man!! thnQ sooo much
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, good, that gconf editor is worth looking over. It'll tell you a lot about what you can change on your desktop
<DShepherd> hey can anyone drop me a link to opera 8 static
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, i'm going to reboot and try the FIXMBR thing
<fractalmbrown> tonyyarusso, if it doesn't work, I'll log back on to IRC
<MrRio> fractalmbrown: yeah the fixmbr thing will do the trick
<teroedni> Is there no one who knowes what the /usr/share/alsa/pcm conf files are meant tyo be used for?
<enos> how do i get root access; during the install, i was never prompted to setup a root password...
<sampan> ubotu tell enos about root
<zoka> hi people! Did anybody had problems with upgrading modules in eclipse
<Sh4d0x> nickrud, how do i get rid of the "stupid" installed themes, especially the "broken" ones or the ones that crashes my theme manager?
<crimsun> teroedni: they're default configuration files used for pcm definitions so that you can specify plug names via alsa-lib. Why?
<zoka> it seems that it can't vrite in default folders
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, the themes you installed are in ~/.themes, you can simply delete their folders
<pashaw> tonyyarusso, nice work   fractals  setup  didnt make sense to me
<teroedni> crimsun:So they are not meant for asoundrc config?
<Sh4d0x> nickrud thnx :)
<puff> I'm trying to play a wmv and no sound is coming through.  I've played other videos with sound, and I can hear the various UI button clicks.  Anything obvious I'm missing?
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, any downloaded icon themes will be in ~/.icons
<teroedni> like if i want 7.12audio
<teroedni> 7.1 audio
<tonyyarusso> pashaw: We have yet to see if there's any success, but at least we got somewhere!
<cmatheson> puff: what are you using to play the video?
<pashaw> tonyyarusso, lol
<crimsun> teroedni: then you specify plug:surround71
<crimsun> teroedni: don't touch anything in /usr/share/alsa/
<teroedni> :)
<DShepherd> !tell me about opera
<puff> cmatheson: totem.
<puff> cmatheson: I can play this other wmv just fine with audio.
<skon> tonyarusso: the GPartEd utility doesn't allow ntfs
<skon> what should I do
<teroedni> where do i specify plug :sourround
<teroedni> in alsa conf?
<cmatheson> puff: maybe it's just the video... if the one file works than it should be a setup issue
<puff> cmatheson: Okay... oh well.  thanks.
<rapha> Hi all!
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: I was able to get full screen, but I'm not getting the right resolution, this forum post seems to be the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75428  but I can't make the command work after getting the file
<rapha> Hi all!
<teroedni> crimsun:Thanks for the Help:)
<crimsun> teroedni: np
<Sh4d0x> nickrud, can you tell me once more where i find these folders?
<DonVincenzo> Hi,I compiled from sources with make install, but now I would like to uninstall, how should I do ?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  all i was going for was full screen  :)  now we can adjust your resolution
<nickrud> Sh4d0x, ~/.themes and ~/.icons
<ossie> please can someoen say how to get divx / xvid palyback on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> skon: I think it lets you open a connected utility of ntfsresize.
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: awesome, I'm just saying I think it may be driver related
<cmatheson> DonVincenzo: if you kept the source dir it's possible you can do 'make uninstall'... otherwise it's going to be much less trivial
<tonyyarusso> skon: Let me check mine.
<skon> k
<sherlock> can someone pm me how the sources.list should look like..ice checked ubuntuguide.org but their soruces list doesnt work..and i need rar archiver,so plz someone pm me how it should look
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   what resolution do you want?
<soundray> !tell sherlock about easysource
<skon> sherlock: need a rar archiver? www.winrar.com
<dailyrorschach> 1280 x 768
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: my lcd's native
<skon> no its www.rarlab.com
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   post your new screen section into pastebin    the entire screen part with the displays
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: sure
<Evil_Whisper> just install rar & unrar
<Evil_Whisper> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Evil_Whisper> :-P
<eztar> "You are either not running this script from the console or simply do not have console ownership." wtf? Isn't terminal a command line?
<rapha> Since Ubuntu Breezy Badger my girlfriends laptop has big connectivity problems, only some internet sites work, IRC does not work (using SSH to my home PC now, which does work luckily). Can somebody help us?
<tonyyarusso> skon: Try apt-get install ntfsprogs.
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   under System -> Pref -> ScreenResolution  what setting is it at
<skon> Thanks
<DonVincenzo> cmatheson: thks
<blanky> i was trying slackware (just installed it), but I soon realized the truth; ubuntu and i are engaged :'(
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: it says 1280 x 768, but that's not what it is
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: here's that section of the config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6087
<skon> rapha: it's probably a firewall problem or something...do you have one running?
<teroedni> crimsun:Where do i state plug:surround71
<cmatheson> rapha: sounds like a DNS issue
<teroedni> crimsun:In alsa.conf?
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: further I found a forum entry that might be my solution but the command they give me after downloading the file doesn't seem to work and I can't tell why http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75428
<skon> yeah DNS issue
<crimsun> teroedni: no, you specify that in the preferences of whatever app you're using
<xenex> I am new to Ubuntu. I have a wireless card, NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version). In the forums, people have said it is hard to set this up, and they display all these different solutions. I need help step by step if the card doesn't work.
<cmatheson> eztar: i don't think you can run that from X, wht is it?
<parksy> my sound card doesn't get detected...is there any way to set it up manually?
<crimsun> teroedni: if you're constructing an ~/.asoundrc, you'd put it in a pcm stanza
<crimsun> parksy: what sound card?
<parksy> crimsun: cmipci
<dfgas> are there any repos that have bleeding edge software? like newest xchat and such?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  lol   you were suppose to use your 1280x768 numbers where i put the 00000's
<dfgas> or is thee a list somewhere of repos like that?
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: oh, damn, I'm an asshole
<parksy> crimsun: device manager doesn't realize that it's a sound card...is hal used for detection?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  one line has a space beweet #s  other has x
<crimsun> parksy: lsmod|grep ^snd_cmipci
<rapha> skon: cmatheson: There is an ADSL router here. But this PC hasn't had any problems with Hoary Hedgehog, and all the Windows PCs in the network don't have a problem either. It is only since Breezy Badger has been installed. I also tried multiple DNS servers which didn't help. The only thing that does truly help is setting my own home PC as a proxy through an SSH tunnel, but my home PC isn't always turned on.
<crimsun> dfgas: "dapper"
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: got it
<Evil_Whisper> !epiphany
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: Wish i knew
<dfgas> crimsun: dapper?
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: after doing that reboot or restart gdm?
<skon> rapha: is IP chains on?
<parksy> crimsun: doesn't load automatically, but i can get it to load...not sure what to do after though
<rapha> skon: cmatheson: Also, sometimes existing connections stall, so I wouldn't think it is a DNS issue.
<teroedni> Crimsun:okey so if i want 5.1 i specify plug:5.1 in asoundrc=global 5.1 settings:)
<Evil_Whisper> !epiphany
<teroedni> crimsun Thanks again:)
<dfgas> crimsun: sorry i am new to ubuntu  :D
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   not yet,  i have no idea how  those 0000's helped with full screen
<eztar> cmatheson, it's the script from ati that determines your version of xfree
<cmatheson> rapha: are there other pc's there that work? i would start by comparing everything from 'route' 'ifconfig' /etc/resolv/conf, etc. w/ the other boxes network settings
<rapha> skon: ipchains isn't even installed.
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  save your changes and report it again
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: no, that was my mistake, I had fullscreen
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: the issue is the resolution
<Sh4d0x> nickruk sry :$ can't find such a folders
<crimsun> teroedni: you can override pcm.!default {} with it, yes.
<rapha> cmatheson: this is the only Linux computer in the network. And it is configured exactly like it was configured when it was running Hoary.
<gnomefreak> wasmt ipchains hoary?
<skon> rapha: hmm.. i don't really know
<crimsun> parksy: after you load it, cat /proc/asound/cards
<teroedni> cvrimsun:Ahh thanks learnt alot now
<sudo_smartass> ok
<rapha> cmatheson: And, to say it again, all Windows PCs still work flawlessly.
<cmatheson> rapha: yeah, but have you compared the network settings on the linux box to those of the windoze boxen?
<teroedni> crimsun:Thanks
<rapha> skon: Yeah, me neither :-) ... I'm pretty much at the end of my latin.
<sudo_smartass> hey crimson... didn't u help me awhile back with my mounting ntfs?
<crimsun> dfgas: "dapper" is the development version.
<crimsun> sudo_smartass: no idea.
<parksy> crimsun: --- no soundcards ---
<tonyyarusso> For everyone that's wondered about resizing ntfs and I've told to try the install CD somehow:  I still don't know how that's supposed to work, but you can get the package ntfsprogs out of main, which has ntfsresize.
<mz111> When I switched my login shell to zsh, gnome became oblivious to my path variable
<sudo_smartass> ok anyone know how to make my ntfs drives accessible?
<sudo_smartass> ive tried mounting
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: so I always had the fullscreen I misunderstood you before, what's happening is it says im at 1024 x 768 but I'm not, clearly at something lower
<cmatheson> eztar: i don't know much about that script but if it's talking about console-ownership i would guess you don't want to be running it from a terminal in X
<gnomefreak> dapper screwed me up hard once again :(
<crimsun> mz111: zsh doesn't parse ~/.bash*, believe it or not.
<crimsun> gnomefreak: so why do you insist? :)
<rapha> cmatheson: The only thing that's different _meanwhile_ (because of my trying things out) is that the Linux PC doesn't get its DNS server and IP address through DHCP anymore. I thought that'd be the source of the problem, but it wasn't.
<sudo_smartass> i got a virus on my windows disk and i want access to it to clean it up but i cant make it mounted
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: according to this forum post that's based on the card I use, it says to run this command "sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run" but when I do that it says no command
<cmatheson> rapha: type 'xdpyinfo | grep dimensions'
<cmatheson> dailyrorschach: make it executable first
<gnomefreak> crimsun, cause i got to thinking about it and thought that it was internet related
<crimsun> parksy: paste the output from ''lspci -v'' and ''lspci -nv'' onto pastebin
<mz111> crimsun: i set the path in my zsh profile and my bash profile, but gnome can't execute the apps
<skon> tonyarusso: command not found
<crimsun> mz111: which zsh file did you use?
<dailyrorschach> cmatheson: and I do that how?
<tonyyarusso> skon: Which command?
<gnomefreak> since the sources wont work gaim couldnt connect and xchat couldnt connect
<cmatheson> dailyrorschach: chmod +x foo
<dailyrorschach> ok
<mz111> crimsun: i tried several, most recently /etc/zsh/zshenv
<skon> tonyarusso: ntfsresize, and I just did the sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<mz111> crimsun: everythign works from the console
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   misunderstood  thought you only needed screen resizing not driver installing  :)
<rapha> cmatheson: What would my screen resolution have to do with my network connection?
<crimsun> mz111: use ~/.zshrc, and source it from ~/.zlogin
<eztar> cmatheson, https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<cmatheson> rapha: wrong person sorry
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   these changes will still work tho
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: yeah, my mistake miscommunication, hopefully this driver fixes it, because I cant live with this display
<rapha> cmatheson: np :-)
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: installing it now
<mz111> crimsun: i don't think that will work, but will try
<gnomefreak> rapha, i would hope nothing :(
<pashaw> dailyrorschach, youll still need  that display section fixed for the best resolution
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: yeah, I fixed it as you said
<rapha> Btw, does somebody know how to find out if there exists a USB driver for a particular device ID when the device doesn't have any model info printed on it?
<rapha> gnomefreak: Do you maybe have any idea regarding these strange connectivity problems?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   we werent done
<tonyyarusso> skon: And the install of ntfsprogs had no problems?  I just did the exact same thing, and I have ntfsresize here.
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: oh ok
<crimsun> rapha: sure, you can check the usermap files or the driver itself.
<sudo_smartass> anyone have a few minutes to devote to a noob?
<gnomefreak> rapha,  i just got here i didnt see any of them
<ispiked> if something is automagically modprobed, does it still read the /etc/modprobe.d/ files for configuration options?
* ispiked hopes someone bites.
<crimsun> sudo_smartass: everyone here does, just ask.
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  comment  out the old display section  that says 24   so it doesnt use that 1024
<tonyyarusso> skon: Check spelling and such.
<crimsun> ispiked: of course
<parksy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/477080
<ispiked> crimsun: alright. trying to figure out why I can't use options led=1 on my intel wireless card.
<skon> tonyarusso: k works now...dunno what dumb thing I wasn't doing right before
<crimsun> ispiked: what syntax are you using in /etc/modprobe.d/foo ?
<ispiked> crimsun: if it doesn't work with `modprobe ipw2200 led=1' is it most likey their problem?
<crimsun> parksy: sec.
<sudo_smartass> ok... i cant seem to get my ntfs drive recognized as a drive. i modded the fstab file but when i did a mount -a it said it was bad
<sudo_smartass> oh wait
<ispiked> crimsun: `options ipw2200 led=1'.
<sudo_smartass> lemme try something
<tonyyarusso> skon: All right.  Whatever works.
<dailyrorschach> pashaw:  ok one second
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  try mount -t cifs
<rapha> crimsun: where would I look for these usermap files? Actually, I think there is no driver for this device, but would like to be sure of it first. If there really is none I'd like to try and write one...
<xenex> I am new to Ubuntu. I have a wireless card, NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version). In the forums, people have said it is hard to set this up, and they display all these different solutions. I need help step by step if the card doesn't work.
<sudo_smartass> mrk... did that it just gave me the prompt back
<skon> tonyarusso: so this will shrink my ntfs partition, but how do I then expand my ext2 partition to fill the empty space?
<rapha> gnomefreak: Well, basically "it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't" since installing Breezy as compared to Hoary where it all worked.
<ispiked> xenex: I can probably help.
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  thats what you want
<crimsun> ispiked: hmm, appears to work here in 6.04, can't speak for 5.10
<skon> will GPartEd do that for me?
<xenex> ispiked: you have the card?
<ispiked> crimsun: hrm... using 5.10 here.
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  now switch to where ever you mounted it and the files should be there
<rapha> gnomefreak: It's like... wierd. "google.com" won't work, but "google.com/linux" will...
<ispiked> xenex: have a similar one.
<crimsun> rapha: they're distributed with unofficial drivers, usually
<xenex> ispiked: what do you have?
<tonyyarusso> skon: Yeah, once the ntfs is out of the way.
<ispiked> xenex: wrt56g.
<ispiked> xenex: err...
<ispiked> xenex: I think that might be my router.
<ispiked> xenex: anyhow...
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,   mount -t cifs /dev/hda3 /media/windisk     for example
<ispiked> xenex: what's `lspci |grep 802.11' give you?
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje, say what?
<sudo_smartass> oh ok
<xenex> ispiked: i just need to know what to do if my card doesnt work when i install ubuntu. i really dont know anything about linux so i need to know step by step
<sudo_smartass> lemme give that a shot
<xenex> ispiked: i havent installed ubuntu yet
<mz111> crimsun: it didn't work but thanks anyway
<ispiked> xenex: yeah, you can probably get it setup with ndiswrapper.
<gnomefreak> rapha, i havent an idea off hand
<xenex> ispiked: where would i get the drivers from? the website or the cd?
<rapha> crimsun: Oh, I don't think there's a driver for this thing in Breezy. It's a small digital camera by some really strange brand. Really tiny actually. It gets recognized as a full speed device, but that is all. It does come with Windows drivers, so maybe these could be used to get some info about it?
<sudo_smartass> says media/windisk doesn't exist
<rapha> gnomefreak: kay, thx :-)
* gnomefreak never seens a sometimes working net conn. and sometimes not working unless its dial-up
<pauli> hola
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  that was an example
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: ok, so I should comment out the one before the virtual that says depth 24?
<pauli> chao
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje, yeah but i was using it anyway
<Daemonic> hmm, strange...in xchat I set the channels to join automagicly and it only joins the first one. I've tried putting a space between them and a comma.. doesn't work with either. Am I doing something wrong?
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  you would have to create the mount point to mount it to
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje,  how do i do that?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   yes  then  pastebin it   so we can double check
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  if it doesn't already exist
<ispiked> xenex: so you have the card working on windows, I presume?
<rapha> Btw, is it possible to put Wacome Intuos graphics tablet drivers into xorg.conf and have X *not* hang for 2 minutes when the board is not plugged in?
<xenex> ispiked: correct
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  mkdir /media/windisk
<Evil_Whisper> Whats the diffrence between epiphany and galeon?
<ispiked> xenex: find the file WG511v2.INF on PC.
<parksy> Evil_Whisper: epiphany was a fork of galeon
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje, cant make directory, read only file system
<rinzai-shu> Evil_Whisper: the name, and the author? ;-)
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6088
<gnomefreak> Evil_Whisper,  depends they both do pretty much same thing the same way but look different?
<Evil_Whisper> wich one is still in development?
<ispiked> xenex: you'll need that.
<funkyHat> Is it possible to set a consistant colour code in X-Chat?
<parksy> Evil_Whisper: epiphany...galeon development is switching to be a few epiphany extensiosn
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  what are you talking about its a read only filesystem? You can mount it to any folder that you want actually.... find a place where yuo can make a folder and mount it there
<ispiked> funkyHat: what do you mean?
<Evil_Whisper> thanks for the info guys
<gnomefreak> funkyHat, in settings prefferneces no?
<xbang> hello
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje, its telling me that /media is read only
<DonVincenzo> anybody using GTKPOD here ?
<Evil_Whisper> is there some way to make the back forward stop home thingy smaller in ephipany?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   i thought you wanted 1280x768   for those virtual numbers?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, I mean the mIRC colour of what you're saying to people (I'm not going to start using it don't worry ;))
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: no, I had to change, I was mistake 1024 x 768 is my native
<vincent2> Hi
<xbang> i'm trying to use the livecd version of 5.04 to test sound on my motherboard. however, after I hit enter to boot - it displays some info such as PCI and stuff, and then just goes to a black screen - can anyone help me?
<cmatheson> Evil_Whisper: aside from taking the text-off the bottom i don't think there is
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  are you getting a permission denied? try sudo mount -t etc....  otherwise find a place where you can make a folder to mount the drive... for example make a  /mymount/windrive
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   did the driver script work?
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  just as an example
<Evil_Whisper> cmatheson, how would I take the text off the bottom?
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: i haven't restarted yet so I don't know
<xenex> ispiked: what version should i get? i have win98, 2000, me, and xp. each folder has the .inf file
<ispiked> xbang: my advice: try 5.10.
<crimsun> parksy: do you have a /proc/asound/cardX/cmipci ?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   try it out'
<gnomefreak> funkyHat,  i use defaults for xchat :))
<cmatheson> Evil_Whisper: it's a gconf option, or else just turn it off in GNOME globally
<ispiked> xenex: probably the XP version.
<Evil_Whisper> thanks
<xenex> ispiked: ok i have it
<parksy> crimsun: /proc/asound has only two dirs, oss and seq
<xbang> isp: i don't want to download it and burn it - i have the livecd version here of 5.04
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: save the config as it was sent to you in pastebin?
<Evil_Whisper> ah yes I got it that did the trick thanks!
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje, root@Linux:/home/josh# mount -t cifs /dev/hda1 /hda1
<sudo_smartass> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<sudo_smartass>        missing codepage or other error
<sudo_smartass>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sudo_smartass>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ispiked> xenex: alright, put that onto a flash drive or something -- you'll need it later.
<xbang> unless you're 99% sure it will fix the issue, anything else?
<crimsun> parksy: ok, then I need output from lsmod, too.
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   yes
<dailyrorschach> ok
<xenex> ispiked: is a floppy disk ok?
<vincent2> is here a channel who somebody speak french ?
<sudo_smartass> mrkoje, and that means what?
<ispiked> sudo_smartass: try mounting hda2.
<lowman62> weird my hard drive partition was showing up as sda1 no wonder I could not mount my jumpdrive...it was /dev/sdb tis mounted and working perfectly now that I added it to my fstab
* gnomefreak bbl
<crimsun> vincent2: #ubuntu-fr
<vincent2> where* excuse me
<xenex> ispiked: oh wait, i am getting these files from the cd
<xenex> ispiked: is that ok instead of using a floppy?
<vincent2> thanks Crimsun
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  your doing it wrong... first to mount you need to use sudo
<Evil_Whisper> Now all it needs are smaller tabs and a extension system that can use firefox's extensions :p
<sudo_smartass> im su'ed
<ispiked> xenex: well, actually, ubuntu will probably automount your windows partitions (if you leave them).
<xbang> isp: i don't want to download it and burn it - i have the livecd version here of 5.04
<xbang> unless you're 99% sure it will fix the issue, anything else?
<xenex> ispiked: no im going to have ubuntu only
#ubuntu 2005-12-29
<ispiked> xenex: you will need to have that file when installing the drivers on ubuntu.
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  sudo mount -t  cifs /YOUR_DRIVE_LOCATION /THE_MOUNT/FOLDER
<ispiked> xenex: a floppy sould work.
<lowman62> xenex: you won't be disappointed
<xenex> ispiked: would the cd be ok or no?
<Evil_Whisper> epiphany is as secure as firefox right?
<xbang> ispiked: did you see my other messages?
<parksy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/477085
<ispiked> xenex: probably.
<xenex> ispiked: dont i need the .sys too?
<ispiked> xenex: don't think so.
<vincent2> firefox is the best :)
<parksy> crimsun: after modprobe snd_cmipci
<ispiked> xenex: I have to eat dinner, I'll be back later, though.
<mrkoje> sudo_smartass,  you need to really make sure thats the locatino of the actual drive and you also need to make sure that the mount point already exists. If it doesn't that you need to create it.
<ispiked> xenex: if you want to stay on...
<xenex> ispiked: yeah ill be here all day :\
<xbang> thanks for no help :)
<SockerFot> MERRY CHRISTMAS STRAIGHT FROM SWEDEN UP IN THIS MOTHERFUCKER!
<eitch> hi all, can someone tell me how I can make my ubuntu install use kde as default?
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: I guess it worked, but the text still seems so big and stuff
<Evil_Whisper> eitch
<crimsun> parksy: and ''cat /proc/interrupts''
<Evil_Whisper> install kubuntu deskto
<eitch> kde works and all, I just want to have it load kde not gnome when I "startx"
<Evil_Whisper> *desktop
<Evil_Whisper> set your session as kde and it should load
<eitch> I've installed kubuntu already, but somehow it's a bit messed up. Rather ubuntu with KDE installed with apt
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  System -> Pref -> Fonts
<Evil_Whisper> click on kde and when it asks if you want this as your default session hit yes
<parksy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/477090
<sudo_smartass> i cant find the drive unless i use system....administration....disks
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: yeah, what settings do you recommend?
<sudo_smartass> its not im my fstab
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   thats all up to you     find something your happy with
<dailyrorschach> ah, ok
<eitch> how can I change this, after I've selected? I don't want to reinstall my system, and there should be some configs I can change...
<crimsun> parksy: do you have anything using the lpt (parallel) port?
<crimsun> parksy: the reason your sound card isn't being recognised is due it not being allocated an irq
<sudo_smartass> screw it, ill just load into windows
<parksy> crimsun: no...odd, it worked in gentoo iirc
<parksy> crimsun: is irq bios level?
<crimsun> parksy: offhand I suspect an acpi issue
<crimsun> parksy: yes. Try booting with acpi=off
<parksy> crimsun: great, i'll try that
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: and finally, does ubuntu or gnome rather have a setting to control contrast?
<parksy> crimsun: if not, any other ideas?  just come back to discuss?
<eitch> in which config file can I make X load kde instead of gnome?
<crimsun> yep, I'll be here for a few hours
<parksy> crimsun: great, thanks a bunch
<graabein> quick question, where can i find gstreamer0.8-lame?
<crimsun> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-lame: (LAME encoder plugin for GStreamer), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: it looks so much better now, thanks for your help
<naomi_> hi
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: im one of those people who hates my display not being just oh so right
<eitch> in which config file can I make X load kde instead of gnome?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,  keep fiddling  youll get it perfect
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i've just done a dist-upgrade to breezy (from hoary), and it still *looks* like hoary, inasmuch as items in the task manager don't flash at me when i get an I.M. in gaim for example. is there anything else i should do to complete the installation?
<crimsun> eitch: did you install Kubuntu or kubuntu-desktop?
<naomi_> what are you guys talking about
<crimsun> naomi_: /topic
<eitch> ubuntu, not kubuntu. I tried kubuntu, but somehow it messed up. and now that my sys is working I don't want to reinstall
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   what my monitor or laptop cant adjust  built in i adjust through darker themese
<crimsun> eitch: you can install kubuntu-desktop, and it will add KDE (it won't replace GNOME)
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: ah ok, cool
<Daemonic> hmm, cdrecord just hung my machine while scanning the bus. any ideas?
<pashaw> dailyrorschach,   uggg  cant type well on this old lappy
<dailyrorschach> pashaw: unfortunatley this dell does hardware brightness but not contrast
<kjdis> I have a wireless bridge that provides a standard ethernet connection connected to an ubu box, and it works, but after awhile the interface just goes down and I can't bring it back up, however at any time I can hook up my Windows laptop and it works fine, anyone have any ideas?
<eitch> I have all already installed. and I am already running kde, only when I run startx it chooses gnome. when I start the X11 binary, then export the Display variable and type startkde I've got kde
<eitch> so what I would like to know, is in which config is gnome the default, where I can change it?
<graabein> i can't find gstreamer0.8-lame in synaptic. what do i have to add to sources.lst?
<cmatheson> eitch: if you're using startx then you will need to edit your .xsession to start kde (i'm not sure what that command would be.. .maybe 'kde'
<naomi_> my dad instald ubunto and i am the only one in my family that uses linex, but my dad he installs every thing
<crimsun> eitch: if you're using startx, then you should specify it in ~/.xinitrc
<naomi_> who are you
<eitch> ok. thx. I'll try that both of you
<crimsun> graabein: I just told you above.
<cmatheson> naomi_: /whois
<naomi_> i can't read fast
<naomi_> i am in 5th grade
<pashaw> naomi_,  this isnt a chatroom   its a help channel
<graabein> crimsun, yes, multiverse/lib but i still get E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<naomi_> oh bye
<cmatheson> naomi_: that's really rad that you're using linux and all--but do you have any problems w/ linux?  this channel is to help people that can't get ubuntu working properly
<naomi_> bye
<parksy> crimsun: booted with acpi=off; alsamixer still finds no cards
<crimsun> graabein: did you update?
<crimsun> parksy: ok, try using noapic instead.
<crimsun> (not noacpi but noapic)
<parksy> crimsun: k, brb
<graabein> crimsun, yep
<Hikaru79> Hello =)
<crimsun> graabein: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-lame
<graabein> W: Unable to locate package gstreamer0.8-lame
<crimsun> graabein: then multiverse hasn't been added correctly.
<crimsun> graabein: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto pastebin
<graabein> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<crimsun> that's breezy-backports, NOT breezy
<crimsun> VERY big difference
<graabein> crimsun, s**it
<lightbright> wget is stuck and downlading something!  How can I STOP It?
<thoreauputic> lightbright: ctrl-C
<kjdavies> okay, I'm confused.
<graabein> crimsun, great, i got it now. another newbie error on my part. thought i was getting the hang of this but
<kjdavies> ubuntu disables root access on install.
<kjdavies> I can't log into X as root.
<MaFiaBoY> !sudo
<lightbright> thoreauputic: whats  ctrl-C do?
<crimsun> log in as the user you created.
<kjdavies> I can't run admin programs under my user account (it doesn't accept the root password)
<cmatheson> kjdavies: what root password?
<MaFiaBoY> entr your user password
<thoreauputic> lightbright: it interrupts the process - stops it
<lightbright> thoreauputic:  ctrl-C did NOTHING
<MaFiaBoY> there is no root password by default
<kjdavies> *however*, if I go to the shell prompt (Ctrl-Alt-F1) it *does* let me log in as root
<lightbright> thoreauputic: yes i did that! but its STILL running in background
<kjdavies> cmatheson: I was prompted for a root password during installation
<cmatheson> kjdavies: gdm is configured to not let you in as root, and you shouldn't change that
<thoreauputic> lightbright: did you do it with the terminal in focus ?
<lightbright> thoreauputic: I ever exit the terminal
<cmatheson> kjdavies: you're not running ubuntu then
<Evil_Whisper> If I install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com then switch to the k7 kernel do I have to re install them? :S
<lightbright> thoreauputic:  is there a way to see what exactly is running and killing it?
<kjdavies> cmatheson: expert mode install?
<thoreauputic> lightbright:  killall wget then
<lightbright> thoreauputic: yes i did that! but its STILL running in background! I even exit the terminal
<crimsun> Evil_Whisper: yes
<Evil_Whisper> thanks crimsun
<cmatheson> kjdavies: oh ok
<kjdavies> ... because I wanted to be *really* sure I'd be prompted for partitioning, rather than have it do its own thing
<crimsun> Evil_Whisper: not the glx portion, just the kernel module
<thoreauputic> lightbright:  or  pkill wget
<cmatheson> kjdavies: in any case, you shouldn't be logging in to X as root and gdm is configured to not allow you to do that
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<kjdavies> (answering the "why expert login when you don't even know *this*?" question)
<kjdavies> I'm not.
<kjdavies> ... though I did try.
<lightbright> thoreauputic: you are a champion!  that worked! :)
<thoreauputic> lightbright:  :)
<pashaw> kjdavies, it prompts everyone for partitioning   just select manual
<kjdavies> pashaw: I didn't know that and wanted to be sure...
<kjdavies> I was logged in as $user, can su to root, but can't run gnome-($admintools)
<lightbright> thoreauputic: so killall is always good to use for a program that wont quit?
<MaFiaBoY> well anyway the thing is, gdm is configure to not let you login as root
<MaFiaBoY> and it's bettter that way
<thoreauputic> lightbright: usually works
<kjdavies> ... but, if it looks for the *user* password rather than the root password, that should let me fix this.
<cmatheson> kjdavies: just set up your user w/ sudo privileges
<thoreauputic> lightbright: unless it is running as root - then sudo killall usually works
<lightbright> thoreauputic: cool!  that was so annoying, wget kept downloading something and wouldnt stop with ctrl-c!
<cmatheson> lightbright: you may need to add a '-9' to killall if it doesn't work w/out
<kjdavies> cmatheson: the user has them, I think (first user account, etc.).  I was trying to use the root password to get into the admin tools.
<thoreauputic> lightbright: a more extreme way is kill -9 `pidof processname`
<lightbright> cmatheson: is there a GUI to see whats running? I know on Debian you can use ksysguard
<lightbright> is there something similar for Ubuntu?
<cmatheson> kjdavies: you don't need the root password if your first user is set up w/ sudo
<kjdavies> thanks all.  I'm new to ubuntu (no, *really*?), so I'm still stumbling around a bit.
<lightbright> thoreauputic:  is there a GUI to see whats running? I know on Debian you can use ksysguard
<MaFiaBoY> lightbright > Apps > system tools > system monitor
<cmatheson> lightbright: i don't use the gui much... i'm sure you could install ksysguard though
<lightbright> MaFiaBoY: ok gangter thanks
<SweetestSavage> kjdavies, I installed it not 5 days ago. I'm already feeling pretty avid with it ;) It's simple to learn.
<thoreauputic> lightbright: there's a gnome system monitor, yes
<MaFiaBoY> oh damn
<MaFiaBoY> not the right nick
<kjdavies> okay, afk.  Back next door to work on it some more, now that I know what's going wrong.
<parksy> crimsun: tried noapic, acpi=off, both together: no change that i can see
<kjdavies> thanks all.
<lightbright> MagicFab: how you run that as root to kill something?
<barb> printer error  --- cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<thoreauputic> lightbright: I'm in fluxbox at the moment so I can't find it for you - probably under system - administration or something - or just run  "top" in a terminal
<lightbright> HymnToLife:  how you run that as root to kill something?
<HymnToLife> lightbright > you don't need to be root to kill something I think
<lightbright> HymnToLife: ok
<crimsun> parksy: ok, then it's time to check the bios to see if it's possible to forcibly allocate an irq to that expansion slot.
<mrtwister> hello... i removed all php4 and installed php5 libs... now when i opening located at local computer web page in opera, it do not process .php and offer to download... i made addtype but it not work... what shall i do?
<thoreauputic> lightbright: you only need sudo/ root to kill a process running as root, normally
<cmatheson> mrtwister: you're going to need to install php if you want to host php pages...
<parksy> crimsun: never done that before, are there certain values to avoid if it is possible
<lightbright> thoreauputic: ok ty
<crimsun> parksy: not really, you just want to ensure that your sound card is allocated an irq
<mrtwister> cmatheson i installed php5, php5-cli etc etc... almost all with php5-
<parksy> crimsun: ok, i'll check it out. thx again
<ArabianMystic> Hello.
<crimsun> parksy: try booting with "irqpoll" beforehand
<crimsun> d'oh
<ArabianMystic> What command is utilized to see what soundcard is running?
<mrtwister> root@libretto:/home/andrius# apt-get install php5 \ Reading package lists... Done \ Building dependency tree... \ Done \ php5 is already the newest version.
<cmatheson> mrtwister: ok, so if you're having problems w/ the apache.conf or php you should probably take it up in the channels for #apache or #php
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, than you. Let me try that.
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, "No such file or directory"
<Yv12345vY> hi, i just re-installed ubuntu on my laptop and it's running rather slow, can anybody help??
<barb> i get this error when doing - ./cupsys restart -|-  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd -|- cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   lspci
<tellyousomeday> try new drivers
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: how old is the computer?
<nuxGuru> how does one configure the browser to use an internal modem or where do you find the setting conrols for the modem?
<barb> anyone know what status 99 is ?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I have used that command but it seems to list everything except my soundcard.
<kjdis> I have a wireless bridge that provides a standard ethernet connection connected to an ubu box, and it works, but after awhile the interface just goes down and I can't bring it back up, however at any time I can hook up my Windows laptop and it works fine, anyone have any ideas?
<AceMilo> i got a bigggg problem now, when i start up it says that x-sever cannot start
<AceMilo> how can i fix it?
<amias> is anyone else getting a corrupt universe package list from the gb.archive.ubuntu.com repo ? (dapper)
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  as crimson asked   how old is the puter
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, it's new.
<amias> AceMilo,  dapper or breezy ?
<AceMilo> breezy
<AceMilo> 5.10
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: as in the motherboard is brand new, or you just bought it but it's 5 years old?
<AceMilo> amias im booting now to get the exact error
<amias> kjdis, you could have a slow ping going over the link to keep it up
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, of course I didn't mean the latter - that would be foolish. It's a new laptop.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   what make model?
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: then we'll need to see the output from lspci -v
<kjdis> amias: I thought about that, but I'd rather try to fix the problem
<crimsun> on pastebin, not here
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, Compaq Presario.
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, let me do that quickly.
<tellyousomeday> contact compaq support
<AceMilo> "Failed to start the X server (your gui).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnos the problem?"
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  post output from lspci -v   to pastebin
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<AceMilo> please how can i fix it?
<amias> kjdis, does windows have a special driver for it ? i know it connects via ethernet but it might need one
<amias> AceMilo,  so look at the output , your problem will be listed near the bottom
<kjdis> amias: no it is totally independant of the OS, it's just a network connection
<AceMilo> looks like something is wrong with my mouse
<AceMilo> touchpad
<Yv12345vY> anybody here experience problems running ubuntu on a laptop??
<pashaw> Yv12345vY,   could you be more vague?
<AceMilo> failed to initialize core devives
<AceMilo> devices*
<amias> Yv12345vY,  yes thats why we are here
<Yv12345vY> nope
<Yv12345vY> let me try to explain
<rinzai-shu> Yv12345vY: yeah my battery dies all the time...but i don't think it is Ubuntu's fault! ;-)
<tellyousomeday> ive been running damn small linux on school laptops and theres no touchpand problem
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6089
<Yv12345vY> until i killed any acpi/power related processes the cpu load was at 100% and the hdd never stopped spinning
<MaDSeN_> hi
<Yv12345vY> once those got killed it's a little  bit better though not faster than windows (boo)
<tellyousomeday> ubuntu isnt optimzed for laptops i think
<MaDSeN_> can anyone help me?  ned to config my ati gfx card to ubuntu breezy
<amias> AceMilo, i think you might need the restricted modules (for your kernel version) to support synaptics or alps touchpads
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<AceMilo> it was working fine
<Yv12345vY> so i don't know if there is something else hanging around that's related to hte power problems
<AceMilo> i restarted and it died
<tellyousomeday> linux ati drivers are really annoying
<Yv12345vY> that's killing my speed
<amias> AceMilo, have you tried an external mouse ?
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, it says it can't be located...
<pashaw> Yv12345vY,   this a centrino laptop right
<MaDSeN_> tellyousomeday, yes I know... I succeeded once in 5,04 .. this is the same gfx card
<AceMilo> no, i think i know what caused it but i dont know how to fix it
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: ok, then I'll need lspci -nv
<AceMilo> i tried installing a usb joypad
<amias> AceMilo, what do you reckon caused it ?
<crimsun> it's probably the HDA model, but I need to cross-reference it
<Yv12345vY> pashaw,  yes
<amias> AceMilo, do you mean you configured a usb joypad or just plugged it in ?
<tellyousomeday> do you remember the settings
<tonyyarusso> Having an issue with suspend here: [4321588.437000]  ibm_acpi: dock device not present
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6090
<AceMilo> installed some drivers for it
<nuxGuru> where does one find the configuration settings for an internal modem?
<tonyyarusso> It's an IBM Thinkpad T43.
<pashaw> Yv12345vY,   im installing Ubuntu on my centrino this weekend     doesnt help you now    but if i learn any tips-tricks ill pass em on
<amias> AceMilo, have you tried uninstalling them ?
<tellyousomeday> dialup or broadband
<MaDSeN_> tellyousomeday, nope.. actually cant remember
<tellyousomeday> or fax
<AceMilo> no, i dont know how
<tonyyarusso> I had suspend working before on a previous kernel.
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<tellyousomeday> sorry i cant help you when i tried i messed it up so bad ubuntu went from desktop to text based terminal
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, "cannot be located"
<ispiked> xenex: alright, so you're going to need to get the ndiswrapper-utils package on the CD you're using, too.
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: loaded or located?
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, located.
<amias> anyone had bugs resuming with an nvidia chipset ? it hibernates fine and all is ok untill x restarts which just gives me a black screen and i can't switch vt's to fix it
<Yv12345vY> pashaw, thanks man, i'll look around online; it did take a rather long time, at least a couple of hours
<Mitja> Anyone knows how to prevent browser to download a php file from localhost?
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: uname -r
<Kyral> Mitja: instead of displaying it?
<tellyousomeday> nforce4?
<xenex> ispiked: what do you mean?
<Mitja> Kyral: exactly
<amias> Mitja, mu
<ispiked> xenex: well there is a program that "wraps" the Windows drivers and allows windows to use them.
<Kyral> Mitja: You have to have PHP installed
<ArabianMystic> 2.4.27-2-386
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, 2.4.27-2-386
<Mitja> Kyral: i have, php4
<crimsun> abarbaccia: uh...that's not a default Ubuntu kernel
<Kyral> Mitja: then I dunno. I don't know much about PHP lol
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, do you mean me?
<ademilton> OI
<crimsun> abarbaccia: sorry
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: yes
<pashaw> crimsun, nice call on the uname
<ispiked> xenex: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/ndiswrapper-utils - you probably want the "i386" link at the bottom.
<xenex> ispiked: i know what but what do you mean by "on the cd you're using"?
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, what does that mean?
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: are you even running Ubuntu?
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, I couldn't get Ubuntu to run so I installed Debian.
<ademilton> SOU DO BRAZIL
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: -ECHANNEL
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<ArabianMystic> -echannel?
<ubuntu> say does anyone know how to get sata2 to work? i mean i can see my hard drive but it tells me it's 650mb not 160gb and that i can't write to it
<MaDSeN_> Sex er som software, det er best gratis
<MaDSeN_> hahahaha
<tellyousomeday> ubuntu is based on debian
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  you should be in the #debian channel
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: hint: install the alsa-modules-$(uname -r) package for your kernel
<thoreauputic> ArabianMystic: debian != ubuntu
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: next time, please use the proper support channel.
<ispiked> xenex: you said you're going to put the windows drivers on a cd.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, crimsun, I apologise. The #debian folks are very rude and I understand that Debian and Ubuntu are basically the same thing?
* amias slinks off to play zelda
<xenex> ispiked: no i used the cd that came with the wireless card. i also put the .sys and the .inf on a floppy just in case
<crimsun> ArabianMystic: very much not the same thing. Same base but that's about it.
<ispiked> xenex: ah, okay.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   we could probably help you get Ubuntu running  and yes i know all about the #debian folks
<thoreauputic> ArabianMystic: your sound issue is with alsa and a 2.4 kernel - Ubuntu doesn't use  a 2.4.* kernel
<xenex> ispiked: which one do i want to download?
<parksy> crimsun: pretty sure i set IRQs for the pci cards, but no change afaict
<ispiked> xenex: the i386 one.
<xenex> ispiked: all of the 11 files?
<ispiked> xenex: any mirror will do.
<ispiked> xenex: those are just mirrors.
<xenex> ispiked: oh
<ArabianMystic> crimsun, pashaw, thoreauputic, I apologise. In truth, I wanted to run Ubuntu and still would but I couldn't get X to run on it.
<crimsun> parksy: you don't need to set it for all of them, just the one sound card.
<ubuntu> say does anyone know how to get sata2 to work? i mean i can see my hard drive but it tells me it's 650mb not 160gb and that i can't write to it
<crimsun> parksy: do you use your printer port at all?
<xenex> ispiked: it just takes me back to the main page
<parksy> crimsun: well, i couldn't really tell which was which..."slot 1 irq", "slot 2 irq"
<ericfromlq> im installing ubuntu on an imac right now. only the left and down arrow key works on the keyboard. its so hard. ahh!!!!!
<parksy> crimsun: no, not at all
<crimsun> parksy: I would disable the lpt port in bios, then reboot.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  come back if you try again x is easy
<ispiked> xenex: http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb should work.
<toya_> hi all
<Paradoxx> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<xenex> ispiked: should i add that to the floppy disk?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I have a copy of the Xorg on my other partition - would you care to take a look at it?
<parksy> crimsun: leave the irqs set like they are, or unset them when i do this?
<Nei> would someone know why w3m image display does not work in ubuntu console(framebuffer)?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, the Xorg log I mean.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  we cant help you much as we were expecting you to have tools Ubuntu uses preinstalled
<crimsun> parksy: revert to prior setting
<parksy> crimsun: k thx, brb
<ispiked> xenex: yes.
<Paradoxx> what would be command to enable write privaledges for a user for a folder and all its subfolders/files?
<QMario>  Hello everyone!!!  :)
<QMario> Hello Seveas and thoreauputic!!!
<ispiked> breezy installs perl by default, no?
<crimsun> yes.
<ispiked> crimsun: thanks.
<toya_> i installed g++ and g++ 4.0 from synaptic package manager, and when i tried something like g++ -o program test.cpp it gives me a long continuous error message
<QMario> How do I make a new user in Ubuntu using the terminal?
<xenex> ispiked: ok done
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  is your X running now in debain?
<toya_> QMario, i think you u do 'sudo adduser username'
<thoreauputic> QMario:  adduser <username>
<QMario> Okay, thank you!!! :)
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, ironically, it is.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   you can use 90percent of those settings to fix your old problem
<xenex> ispiked: what next?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   make a copy of what works now  before you forget  :)
<ispiked> xenex: well, you'll want to save this page so you can have something to go off of when you install it: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<Yv12345vY> what are power management utilities i can use??
<xenex> ispiked: ok and when i install ubuntu will it remove windows for me?
<thoreauputic> xenex: if you want it to, yes :)
<Yv12345vY> xenex, not if you tell it not to
<Iamcrazy> how can i install ubuntu on my old P1? it cant autoboot the cd   :(
<ispiked> xenex: you can do that, yes.
<ericfromlq> xenex: if you do a complete format. yes. if you partition, no
<toya_> so can anyone help me with my g++ problem?
<xenex> ok because windows pisses me off
<Sh4d0x> i can't configure ma gmail in kmail, :s is this normal, does kmail have to work in gnome environment?
<ericfromlq> well then just completely format xenex
<thoreauputic> toya_:  sudo apt-get inatall build-essential
<xenex> alright i will do that
<unity> is there something that lets me see system load and procsser load, like kde's ksygsuard?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, here is the Xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6091
<xenex> do you have an estimate on how long it will take to install ubuntu and remove windows?
<toya_> thoreauputic, ok i'll try
<thoreauputic> toya_:  sorry Install
<Xkiddiegrinders> Question!!!! Is there a "safe mode" I can start up in because my screen is not able to handle the resolution setting I set on a different monitor
<pashaw> unity,   command?  or  running ap    desklets
<ericfromlq> give yourself about 40 minutes, in case something goes wrong
<ispiked> xenex: depends. maybe an hour or so.
<xenex> ericfromlq: are you talking to me?
<ericfromlq> yeah xenex
<ericfromlq> soryr
<xenex> i recently just installed windows so it shouldnt be big
<unity> pashaw, something graphical, like a frontend to top
<xenex> 32.4GB free space 37.2GB total space
<ericfromlq> xenex, have you downloaded and burned the iso yet?
<xenex> ericfromlq: yes i have the live and install, although i requested ubuntu cds they havent come
<QMario> How do I add a user with no password, such as anonymous?
<Sh4d0x> "could not start proces pop3s" :s can someone tell me whats wrong when receiving such a messages?
<Xkiddiegrinders> Question!!!! Is there a "safe mode" I can start up in because my screen is not able to handle the resolution setting I set on a different monitor
<toya_> thoreauputic, how do i run my program now
<parksy> crimsun: parallel port disabled, still no sound...lspci shows the device to have irq 255 though, so i guess that's bad eh?
<thoreauputic> toya_: erm - same way as before I assume ( didn't see what you did)
<ericfromlq> xenex: they took over 2 months for my cds to come. just letting you know. but yea when you pop in the install cd i would recommend partitioning it. just in case you need windows for something.
<Yv12345vY> how can i upgrade glib??
<crimsun> parksy: not necessarily bad, but what does /proc/interrupts say about the sound chipset?
<pashaw> unity,   use  gdesklets  or adesklets
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, did you look at that log?
<toya_> thoreauputic, what i did was g++ -o program test.cpp
<xenex> ericfromlq: how much gb does ubuntu take?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  yeah   system booted for you  just x  wont load?
<thoreauputic> toya_: and what happens now if you run that again?
<unity> pashaw, thx
<toya_> thoreauputic, in windows i used something called msys which is like some kind of mini linux environment i think, and all i had to do to run the program was type the name
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, It seems that way...
<parksy> crimsun: afaict, nothing in /proc/interrupts related to the sound card
<toya_> thoreauputic, if i do g++ -o program test.cpp i think it would compile it again as program
<thoreauputic> toya_: I asume you are compiling it , not running it?
<toya_> toya_, oh now i want to run i
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, is there anything that can be done to resolve the issue?
<crimsun> parksy: hmm, that's the root cause of the issue (not being allocated an irq)
<toya_> thoreauputic, oh now i want to run it
<ericfromlq> xenex: sorry, i dont have the exact number of GB it takes up. you have 37 though. so i dont think you need to worry. my guess would be a little under 2gb
<thoreauputic> toya_:  ./programname  (assuming you made it executable)
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   what error  you looking at  i didnt see the crash just    items it couldnt find
<parksy> crimsun: ah, ok, i get that.  i'm going afk for a bit, but i'll play around with it later.  thanks for the help thus far
<Xkiddiegrinders> CAN ANYONE HELLLLLLLP ME!
<toya_> thoreauputic, ok thanks a lot, so ./ is to run exectuables?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, right. for some reason, whenever I install, stuff is left out.
<ispiked> xenex: < 1 GB probably.
<xenex> ericfromlq: okay because i think i should keep windows (for photoshop and dreamweaver since i am a web designer) and use rest of the space for ubuntu. would that be smart or no?
<thoreauputic> toya_: from the same directory, yes
<ericfromlq> oh.... less than a gig. thanks ispiked
<toya_> thoreauputic, thank you
<ispiked> xenex: sounds good to start out with.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, during the installation nothing is wrong and it finishes without incident; however, when I start the thing I get missing file warnings all over th plae
<ArabianMystic> *place
<ericfromlq> that would be REALLY smart
<ispiked> ericfromlq: well, it fits on a CD... I know it's compressed, but it can't be compresed that much.
<ericfromlq> ispiked:true true
<xenex> hmm okay
<thoreauputic> toya_:  chmod +x programname to set the executable bit
<xenex> so
<xenex> ill format my computer
<xenex> what should i install first?
<xenex> windows or ubuntu
<borfast> hi everyone
<thoreauputic> xenex: windows
<xenex> ok
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   pastebin your current X config
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, from Debian?
<ispiked> xenex: why would you want to format?
<will_> I'm setting up dual boot, my ubuntu is on hda, and windows on hdb it's my understanding that I have to remap the order in grub so windows thinks it's first, consequently I have created a grub entry with 'rootnoverify (hd1,0) \n map (hd0)(hd1) \n map (hd1)(hd0) \n makeactive \n chainloader +1
<borfast> guys, has anyone tried Blender 2.40 on Ubuntu (5.10)? I downloaded the dynamic version but it's sllllooooowww.... has anyone experienced this? does anyone know what it is and how can I fix it?
<xenex> i have all this crap on windows
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   sure
<totolezero> tupuduku
<xenex> i want to keep windows minimal, strictly photoshop and dreamweaver only
<will_> but on the map line I get "error 11: unrecognized devicer string"
<xenex> and for everything else i will use ubuntu for
<totolezero> hey low how are u ?
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, the installer is freezing loading the sd_mod scsi module at the beginning of the installer i have a ide drive as my primary and i have a scsi pci card with a 300gb drive as my secondary
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, how would I get ahold of that? I understand that Xorg is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - don't know about XFree86 though.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   im burning buncha crap off my other laptop so i have room for Ubuntu
<totolezero> hello everybody how do you do ?
<thoreauputic> ArabianMystic: no, look at /etc/X11/
<Crazy_Man> is it possible to install ubuntu-desktop without a graphical login?
<thoreauputic> ArabianMystic: XF86Config-4 would be the file you want
<ArabianMystic> thoreauputic, Thank you.
<totolezero> hello everybody, can you hear me ?
<totolezero> you you ??
<borfast> xenex: now wanting to sound a linux zealot but if all you want from windows is photoshop and dreamweaver, I advise you to look at The Gimp to replace Photoshop (unless you need to do some real pro photo work) and learn how to make websites by writing the code yourself (and, if you want, using Nvu to layout the primary sketch and then working from there)
<rinzai-shu> totolezero: i cannot hear you
<pashaw> totolezero,   1 sec my speakers are turned down
<xenex> borfast: yeah i know that already, but photoshop suits my needs well
<MrRio> lol
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6092
<totolezero> bite cul
<borfast> xenex: that was supposed to be "not wanting" isntead of "now wanting" ;)
<totolezero> tiens prends a dans chatte salope
<rinzai-shu> borfast: linux zealot!
<totolezero> tu aimes a hein !!!
<toya_> thoreauputic, can you help me with installing java too?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, no wait, sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, that's the wrong one./
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<totolezero> re
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6093
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %totolezero!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<nalioth> totolezero: anglais ici, s'il vous plait
<pashaw> ArabianMystic, lol
<borfast> I have one more question: I activated Gnome's typing break feature but its timer always gets reset a few minutes before reaching the intended time for the break. is this a known bug? has anyone else experienced this?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: and without the language he was using in French :)
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I'm used to "ctrl+c" and "ctrl+v" for copy and paste - linux needs context menus for some reason.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: that's why i asked him to leave in the first place, lol
<ispiked> xenex: so once you get ubuntu installed the first thing you'll want to do is install ndiswrapper.
<xenex> ispiked: ok
<thoreauputic> nalioth: well, I think a +q is warranted ;)
<ispiked> xenex: which can sometimes be a hastle...
<thoreauputic> nalioth: but I assumed so, yes :)
<ispiked> xenex: that page I linked you to ought to help, though.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: c'est la vie
<xenex> ispiked: i hope :\
<ispiked> xenex: do you have access to another computer with internet access that you can use when you're offline on ubuntu?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  your first post was your log file not the bad xorg.conf    but i see your working X is using vesa  which is basic stuff   that will work in Ubuntu
<xenex> ispiked: no but i do have a ethernet cord i can plug in
<ispiked> xenex: ah, good.
<cyphase> does anyone know what's taking so long with CD shipments?
<ispiked> xenex: then we can help if you run into any troubles.
<nalioth> cyphase: they always take a long time
<xenex> ispiked: yup :] 
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   id guess Ubuntu was trying to be clever and using a more device specific driver and that needed adjusting
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, okay, how would I get that to work?  And as for the missing files etc?
<ispiked> xenex: I've messed around with ndiswrapper some, so if I'm in here just ping me and I'll try to help.
<Iamcrazy> how can i install ubuntu on my old P1? it cant autoboot the cd   :(
<xenex> ispiked: alright
<cheatersrealm> anyone wnt to point me to a guide on intsalling nvidia video card drivers?  or just tell me what I need to apt-get install
<Terrasque> Iamcrazy, you live up to your nick, I see
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   missing files  is too vague to guess to be honest mkissing what a certain device module
<ilba7r> !firmware
<ubotu> ilba7r: What?
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, guess what!
<ispiked> Iamcrazy: did you configure it to boot to the cd?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody have midi playback working on ubuntu? I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736&highlight=play+midi and am having problems
<xenex> ispiked: i just hope my video card wont be a bitch also
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I'm sorry, I didn't understand any of that.
<ispiked> xenex: what kind is it?
<Iamcrazy> ispiked: no, i cant change tht settings in the bios
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: the sky fell on your head?
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, I fixed my master boot record, I am now in Windows again :-D
<Terrasque> ouch
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   keep a copy of that debain X config    for reference  if and when you try another distro
<Haukkari> Hello! Is is possible to use KDE with Ubuntu or should I go with Kubuntu?
<ispiked> Iamcrazy: weird.
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: my condolences
<xenex> ispiked: nvidia geforce2 gogl
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, lol, at least I'm not getting GRUB ERROR 17
<Iamcrazy> ispiked: isn't there another way to install it?
<cyphase> nalioth, how long?
<cyphase> 4-6 weeks?
<mwe> some old bioses don't allow you to boot from cds
<nalioth> Haukkari: kubuntu-desktop gives you a well rounded desktop, but you can install the kde things you want
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, okay...?
<ispiked> xenex: hrm... I think nvidia makes linux drivers for that.
<nalioth> cyphase: sometimes a couple weeks more than that
<ispiked> xenex: might be wrong, though.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   i even guess    what would be missing or why         unless i saw the errors themselves
<mwe> you can use a boot floppy, in that case
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: it wont be long until you get IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL :)
<xenex> ispiked: i havent found any drivers for windows for my video card
<Haukkari> nalioth: so, which one should I go with? :/
<cyphase> nalioth, i ordered mine september 23rd
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, believe it or not, that's my only BSOD problem
<nalioth> Haukkari: kubuntu-desktop is fine
<ispiked> xenex: ouch.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   acck sorry laptop typijng cramping up       i even guess about your missing files unless i saw the errors
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, I think it's the sound card that does it... I have a 1999 (pre-xp) Soundblaster Live! Value card
<Iamcrazy> ispiked: isn't there another way to install it?
<Haukkari> nalioth: yeah, I haven't installed anything yet...
<ispiked> xenex: I'm sure it'll work.
<slide> How do i add ~/bin to the all users PATH?
<Haukkari> nalioth: still running windows
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I guess I'll just try and reinstall Ubuntu and see what happens. Will you still be here in around an hour?
<ispiked> xenex: may not be able to to 3-d, though.
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: hehe :) its generally a driver problem. "generally"
<Nekomages> anyone remember what package gnome display manager is in?
<Nekomages> gdm isn't working with it ^^
<xenex> ispiked: what do you mean by 3d?
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, for my setup it's <i>always</i> a driver problem
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: and it pops up VERY often on win installs
<nalioth> Haukkari: i have x/k/ubuntu installed on my box
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ill be here most of the night good channel
<thoreauputic> slide:  edit /et/bash.bashrc  IIRC
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, it never popped up on my win install
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, it is. I feel at home :)
<slide> thoreauputic, ty :)
<ispiked> xenex: like if you try to play games or something...
<Haukkari> nalioth: so the ubuntu from ubuntulinux.org, not from kubuntu.org? :)
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, unlike #debian... ptui!
<thoreauputic> slide: sorry I mean /etc/* of course
<xenex> ispiked: oh i quit gaming, its not my thing anymore.
<slide> yea hehe
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, it have popped up on around 70% of my windows installs
<Iamcrazy> ispiked: isn't there another way to install ubuntu?
<nalioth> Haukkari: ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu are all the same thing, from the same people
<ispiked> xenex: yeah, never has been mine.
<ArabianMystic> Thank you all for your sincerity and advice.
<ispiked> Iamcrazy: well...
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, 70%? how many installs have you made? o_O
<Haukkari> nalioth: really? That's good to know. Thanks!
<ArabianMystic> especially pashaw and crimsun.
<xenex> ispiked: but i do play runescape.com
<ispiked> Iamcrazy: don't really know. does google tell you anything?
<ArabianMystic> bbl!
<mwe> Iamcrazy: I believe there is a wiki on how to initiate the install from a boot floppy if you can't boot from a cd
<ispiked> xenex: that uses flash, no?
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, a lot.. I like experimenting and testing new stuff :)
<xenex> ispiked: it uses java
<ispiked> xenex: yeah, there's java for linux. :)
<Iamcrazy> mwe AND ispiked: i'll have a look
<xenex> ispiked: ok great, do they have flash for linux also?
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, I don't generally install windows a lot considering I have to talk to Ahmed everytime I must reactivate ;)
<ispiked> xenex: yeah.
<xenex> ok
<mwe> Iamcrazy: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Hikaru79> xenex, they have a flash PLAYER, but not the macromedia flash studio creator thing.
<ispiked> xenex: the only thing that's not as great is embedded media (in the browser).
<xenex> oh :\
<Iamcrazy> mwe: ty
<Nei> hello, my w3m doesn't display images, would someone help me please?
<xenex> Hikaru79: doesnt matter, i suck at making flashes anyway :p
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, haha :) I work at a pc repair shop.. I call microsoft activation line about 2-3 times a week
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, sucks for you :D
<Yv12345vY> has anybody been successful in getting gaim2 beta1 to work?
<nalioth> Nei: is it supposed to display images?
<cmatheson> Yv12345vY: do you compile or run well?
<Crazy_Man> did anyone answer my question?
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: I long for the day the penguin rules the desktop :(
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, but linux isn't a great gaming platform
<nalioth> fractalmbrown: that is changing, tho
<Nei> nalioth, yes it is. I installed w3mimg ubuntu package but it doesn't work :( works fine on my debian
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, that'll only happen once a distro claims copyright/trademark/some other loophole on C++
<fractalmbrown> lol
<scribbles> well for most windows users it requires a complete rewiring of how you think about how an OS runs
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, what makes you say that? It can even run windows games, at native fps speed.
<schlomo> re
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, I had no idea it could run EXE files (lol)
<crimsun> schlomo: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, gcc-3.4, and fakeroot installed?
<Hikaru79> Yv12345vY, I have. multiple times.
<Yv12345vY> cmatheson, i'm trying to compile
<Yv12345vY> Hikaru79, did it ever tell you that glib isn't valid?
<cmatheson> Yv12345vY: so what is the error you're getting?
<nalioth> Nei: i'm not familiar with w3m, i use links2 instead. perhaps you could recompiile it and make sure the flags are set?
<kjdavies-md> okay, I'm now in and can access admin tool
<kjdavies-md> s
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: thru wine, a windows api layer. It's not perfect yet, but can already run a lot of apps
<Yv12345vY> Hikaru79, it tells me that i don't have glib 2.0 or larger
<Hikaru79> Yv12345vY, are you sure you have the glib-dev package?
<kjdavies-md> I'm not getting sound yet, though.
<Yv12345vY> i'm going to check
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, ah, I've heard of WINE
<Hikaru79> Remember, when you're compiling something, you need the -dev package of its libarries, not just the library itself
<Hikaru79> i.e, you need libgtk-dev, not just libgtk
<crimsun> Yv12345vY: apt-get build-dep gaim
<Yv12345vY> crimsun, thanks will try
<Hikaru79> Or do what crimsun says :) That works too.
<kjdavies-md> apparently the system *has* identified the sound card (I see the correct module listed in the config files), but it tells me I have no sound cards installed when I check sound configuration
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, isn't WINE like the inverse of cygwin, except that cygwin can't run native apps?
<Yv12345vY> Hikaru79, doing "sudo apt-get install glib-dev" says the package isn't found
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: what sound chipset?
<Hikaru79> fractalmbrown, no. WINE tries to emulate actual win32 binaries. cygwin is like trying to build linux on top of windows.
<Nei> nalioth, maybe I have to compile it myself :/ annoying. thanks for trying to help
<kjdavies-md> via82xx
<Hikaru79> Yv12345vY, it's not called exactly that. But check synaptic
<Yv12345vY> crimsun, do you have a source for that?
<Hikaru79> Search for glib
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: havent used cygwin much, so can't answer that
<Hikaru79> You'll find one with -dev at the end
<crimsun> Yv12345vY: a what?
<Yv12345vY> Hikaru79, what does that mean?  sorry, i'm a noob
<Hikaru79> The actual name has a version number after it
<kjdavies-md> or rather, "crimsun: via82xx"
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque: oh.
<Hikaru79> You've never used synaptic?
<Hikaru79> type: sudo synaptic
<xenex> ispiked: would you suggest ubuntu or kubuntu for daily use?
<Hikaru79> In a terminal window
<Fujoor> hey guys, i have done a server install of ubunty, if i want to install the xubuntu desktop, is it enough to type apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, or do i need to do something more?
<Hikaru79> And check it out :)
<Yv12345vY> crimsun, it says i need to put an URI in the sources list
<Yv12345vY> Hikaru79, will do
<ispiked> xenex: I personally like GNOME.
<nalioth> xenex: use both every other day, and then make your own decision
<Nei> I personally like enlightenment ;)
<crimsun> Yv12345vY: no, in a Terminal, type: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<xenex> ispiked: is there anything different between the two except for the looks?
<crimsun> Yv12345vY: you need deb-src lines for main
<ispiked> xenex: they use different desktop environments.
<xenex> yeah the looks
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, but anyway, right now im surfing web (firefox), playing music from my usb HDD (rhythmbox), and have just played World of Warcraft via a patched WINE.. And NO windows! :-D
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, lol
<ispiked> xenex: kde and gnome have different applications, too.
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: cat /proc/asound/cards reports only that card?
<xenex> ispiked: oh ok i understand now
<xenex> ispiked: so basically its like a windows 2000 and windows xp comparison
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, the only negative thing that came out of this fiasco with Ubuntu messing up my MBR was the fact that I ended up frying 512 megs of ram
<ispiked> xenex: sorta kinda.
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, I f$#king hate ESD
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, how on earth did you manage that?
<ispiked> xenex: google "kde vs gnome".
<xenex> ispiked: ok
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, ESD... um. I had to remove a stick of RAM to put my shiny new HDD in
<kjdavies-md> crimsun: "0 VIA8237 /*..*/ 1 MPU-401 UART"
<kjdavies-md> shows two entries here
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: then I need the output from amixer on pastebin
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, and I didn't ground myself for a split second
<Terrasque> xenex, does chocolate ice cream or vanilla ice cream taste best?
<gorann> hi people
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, max bad luck :(
<xenex> Terrasque: chocolate :] 
<barb> hi i'm having trubble with cups can any one tell me what is meant by " * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<barb> cupsd: Child exited with status 99!"
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, okay, be a sec
<schlomo> re
<gorann> how can update hoary to breezy? i did this, i went to etc/apt/sources.list and i replace every hoary by breezy, and the run apt-get update, but nothings happens :(
<schlomo> compilation about snd-hda-intel on 2.6.12.10-i86
<Terrasque> xenex, and that basically sums up kde vs gnome :D someone likes this best, some like that. its a matter of taste
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, yeah, now I'll actually have to use virtual memory ;) But I'm not all that torn up. Shit happens, I just have to pay for some shit...
<bob832> hi there...trying to setup wpa in ubuntu however, i'm running into a problem that i'm not sure how to fix...here is what i am getting with the wpa_supplicant command:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6094
<schlomo> 386
<crimsun> schlomo: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, gcc-3.4, and fakeroot installed?
<Yv12345vY> crimsun, what do you mean by deb-src lines for main
<schlomo> let met check ;-)
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, maybe dropping the RAM by accident did it too... I'm a major klutz, and I probably shouldn't trust myself in my computer
<crimsun> Yv12345vY: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<crimsun> Yv12345vY: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<MrRio> fractalmbrown, lol, and turn it off next time aswell
<barb> cups help ?
<fractalmbrown> MrRio, I always make sure of it lol
<Crazy_Man> does ubuntu-desktop install the graphical login by default?
<crimsun> Crazy_Man: yes.
<xenex> ispiked: i think i will use ubuntu. since gnome needs 384ram and kde needs 512ram. i only have 512ram so forget kubuntu :x
<Crazy_Man> is there an option to get rid of it?
<thoreauputic> Crazy_Man: yes
* Crazy_Man wants gnome with tty login
<schlomo> crimsun : install fakeroot and build-essential
<barb> !cupsd
<schlomo> done
<ubotu> barb: Are you on ritalin?
<crimsun> Crazy_Man: as in remove the package or prevent it from starting?
<barb> !cupsys
<ubotu> barb: Wish i knew
<barb> !cups
<ubotu> barb: No idea
<Crazy_Man> crimsun, either
<crimsun> schlomo: so you have all the packages I named installed?
<Crazy_Man> prolly remove the pakage
<xenex> "Some people claim KDE is the best choice for beginners" <- heh that applies to me :\
<borfast> xenex: Kubuntu runs just fine with only 512 MB of RAM
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, I have a friend that's a professional walking catastrophe. He's stabbed himself in the eye with a screwdriver, walked (in broad daylight) right into an iron pole... and a hundred less interesting things... anyway. He's mucking about in his computer daily, and have yet to destroy anything valuable
<schlomo> crimsun : right now yes
<crimsun> Crazy_Man: echo false | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ElPenguin> borfast, ergh, KDE ate ram like a whore when i was using it
<schlomo> crimsun : I have to install fakeroot and build-essential
<crimsun> Crazy_Man: then, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Crazy_Man> ok
<schlomo> crimsun : done
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, he must be god or something ;)
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown: so I guess you were just extremely unlucky
<crimsun> schlomo: ok, add your user to the 'src' group
<nix4me> is there a command to type to see what video driver im using?
<crimsun> schlomo: then log in on a separate console
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, most definitely. And it was part of a matched pair, too, so I'll have to get a new pair if I want it fixed
<bob832> nix4me:  fglrxinfo
<schlomo> crimsun : running screen to help friend
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown,  ouch!
<borfast> ElPenguin: I never said it was a good Desktop environment but it does run fine with only 512 MB of RAM ;) Besides, if you go that way, given enough time for it to run, no amount of RAM will ever be enoug for KDE, since it will always slowly eat it away ;)
<schlomo> crimsun : so done :)
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, http://www.kjdavies.org/drop/ubuntu/amixer-output
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, blame it on windows :) there, feel better?
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: sec.
<kjdavies-md> (longer than I wanted to paste by hand...)
<fractalmbrown> Terrasque, however, if I find some more 400mhz DDR RAM, I could always try putting it in slot two, so Dual Channel won't muck with it
<schlomo> crimsun : then ? don't tell me I have to recompile my own kernel :)
<crimsun> schlomo: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, sounds like a plan
<DonVincenzo> If I want to have the opportunity to uninstall a package Icompiled from source, is it enough to just keep the Makefile, to be able to perform make uninstall ?
<schlomo> crimsun : ok
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with suspend and hibernate on a ThinkPad T43, can anyone help?
<Terrasque> DonVincenzo, it varies.. greatly from package to package
<mwe> DonVincenzo: use checkinstall.
<tonyyarusso> It starts to suspend, but wakes up immediately.
<mwe> DonVincenzo: checkinstall creates a debian package and installs it for you
<schlomo> crimsun : done
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: are you using speakers directly or routing through a stereo receiver?
<kjdavies-md> speakers directly
<crimsun> schlomo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<schlomo> crimsun : yep
<crimsun> schlomo: choose "yes" for pnp, "yes" for debugging symbols, remove the "all" selection, and choose the "hda-intel" driver
<tonyyarusso> The ThinkWiki suggests that the linuxant modem driver (which I am using) may cause issues.
<Terrasque> fractalmbrown, anyway, im tired. 1:26 here :/ good night and merry christmas
<CppIsWeird> i installed kubuntu on an external usb hard drive, and the bootloader comes up, and i select kubuntu, and it goes to a black screen then has an error that says something to the effect of cannot find hard drive and i think an error code 25
<schlomo> crimsun : ok
<crimsun> schlomo: then, sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, speakers directly.  checking cables now... but I noticed "no default soundcard" before "no sound"
<schlomo> crimsun : a-i ?
<crimsun> schlomo: yes
<tonyyarusso> And suggests # dldrstop should do the trick.  Anyone know what that means?
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, done.  Still no device found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<tonyyarusso> Or, can someone tell me how to add the above command as an acpi script to the suspend/hibernate scripts?
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: um, you can't be manipulating the sound card controls if it's not found.
<ilba7r> anyone know a good howto for upgrading the firmware
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: what precisely is telling you a sound card can't be found?
<borfast> OK, my dad installed Ubuntu on his laptop last night. everything went fine but when gdm starts, the screen stays at 640x480 and doesn't stretch to fill the whole screen.
<borfast>  I searched /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors but I didn't find any. everything seems to be fine, except that at some point, there's a line that says "Not using mode '1024x768' (no mode of this name)". His laptop is a Gericom Hummer, with an Intel 915 graphics chip. does anyone know what this could be and how I can fix it?
<crimsun> !tell borfast about fixres
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, when I go into an admin tool (preferences|sound, volume control, whatever) I'm told there are no devices
<pashaw> borfast,   is it full screen?
<gnomefreak> anyone know why gstreamer gives an OIL error?
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, going into volume control, I get a dialog "Error: No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<borfast> thanks, crimsun! that one slipped through my fingers when I was searching Google :)
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: lsmod and cat /proc/asound/cards output
<mirak> bonne nuit les petits
<borfast> pashaw: no, it is not, it is just a rectangle in the middle of the screen
<kjdavies-md> if I go to System|Preferences|Sound, the default sound card dropdown is empty
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I definitely have the problem described on http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Conexant_HSF_modem_drivers with regard to suspend.  I need help adding those lines to the suspend script, as I've never done anything like that.
<Yv12345vY> crimsun, it's doing something, i'll keep my fingers crossed
<schlomo> crimsun : a-i ?
<crimsun> schlomo: yes
<schlomo> audio installer ?
<chaoticgeek> hey all
<crimsun> schlomo: no, it's a module-assistant flag. I mean what I typed.
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, http://www.kjdavies.org/drop/ubuntu/lsmod-output
<schlomo> ok
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, http://www.kjdavies.org/drop/ubuntu/proc-asound-cards
<schlomo> crimsun : sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source ?
<schlomo> ok ?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I'll simplify: What file IS my suspend script?
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: /etc/acpi/suspend.sh
<deltron> is anyone having problems with irssi-text and display of color characters/non-alphanumeric characters?
<chaoticgeek> I was wondering if someone would be able to help me. I'm having problems with azureus. I to have it so I can type 'azureus' in the command line and have it start up azureus
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, Thanks.
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: does logging out of GNOME and back in resolve the System> Preferences> Sound issue(s)?
<Amaranth> chaoticgeek: ok
<cmatheson> chaoticgeek: you'll have to add the azureus directory to your path
<Amaranth> oh, he is asking how, i thought he said he had that
<mwe> or make a symlink
<crimsun> schlomo: yes
<chaoticgeek> I have azureus in /usr/local/share and I tried making a symbolic link to /usr/bin
<ilba7r> having troubles with ipw2200 wirless any help is appreciated
<cmatheson> mwe: i do't know if a symlink will work w/ azureus since it's a shell-script trying to start a java program
<ElPenguin> it won't
<chaoticgeek> ok, how do I do that?
<ElPenguin> been there, failed taht
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, I don't have that.  There is a suspend.d and a sleep.sh .
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: hmm, i never suspend i only hibernate, but i would check out the suspend.d stuff (or the sleep, i'm not sure... it wouldn't hurt checking it all out)
<mwe> hm. make simple a wrapper script then, unless you want an ugly path
<ilba7r> take a look at the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6095 this is the output of dmesg
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, hmm, interesting
<Smokie> Ok.. So I've got a quick question.. I'm currently a Windows user (blech) and I'm thinkin' about switchin over on my laptop. Question is... Am I gonna have to wipe my harddrive to make the switch? Or will all my files still be accessible?
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, logging out did *not* make it work when I logged back in
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, What does .d mean?  And how could I tell what they are by the contents?  (What should I expect in a suspend script?)
<ws008> hello
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, *but*, when I got to the GDM screen, I *did* hear a drumbeat through the speaker
<kinection> Smokie: you can partition your hardrives so that you can have both windows and ubuntu on the computer
<kjdavies-md> user-level perms problem?
<toya_> can anyone help me with installing java?
<crimsun> kjdavies-md: probably. groups|grep audio
<toya_> as in jdk not just jre
<monthiel> tem brasileiro aqui
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, Woah, check that.  suspend.d is a directory.  My bad.
<Hobbsee> !tell toya_ about javadeb
<MrRio> Smokie: To keep your files use something like Partition Magic and resize ur current windows partition to about half its size, then leave the rest blank
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: i've never looked at it... it's probably catting some value into some of the proc/ stuff
<mwe> why wouldn't a symlink work for a shell script?
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, with 50-tosh-save-brightness.sh in it.
<ilba7r> having lots of troubles with ipw2200 wirless setup and the current firmware. The wirless keep on disconnecting do not know why. Take a look at the dmesg output regarding the wirless connection at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6095
<MrRio> Smokie, follow ubuntu's setup carefully to make sure u dont overwrite, then you can mount the ntfs partition once your up and running
<toya_> Hobbsee, i installed it but dunno what to do next, in windows there's something called javac.exe which is the compiler
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, da, no "audio
<monthiel> it my firts time
<monthiel> here
<Smokie> But is there any way to leave the files accessible through linux?
<kjdavies-md> crimsun added $user to 'audio' group, restarting GNOME
<tonyyarusso> Does != mean "not equal"?  (bash script?? I think)
<cyphase> yes
<monthiel> algum brasileiro???
<toya_> Smokie, make another partition?
<ubuntu> hi
<HymnToLife> Smokie > yes you can resie your ntfs parttion without losing anything
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Yes. Also see 'man test'
<shineykitty> helphelp
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, that's pretty music, logging into ubuntu
<HymnToLife> resie*
<beelzebub1987> nuu! Seveas repos are down =(
<kjdavies-md> crimsun, thanks.
<schlomo> crimsun :  Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could
<beelzebub1987> need mirror
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Thanks.
<Seveas> !tell beelzebub1987 about seveas
<schlomo> crimsun :(
<HymnToLife> loll
<HymnToLife> !seveas
<ubotu> hmm... seveas is a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<beelzebub1987> Thanks Seveas!
<ilba7r> having lots of troubles with ipw2200 wirless setup and the current firmware. The wirless keep on disconnecting do not know why. Take a look at the dmesg output regarding the wirless connection at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6095
<crimsun> schlomo: I thought you said linux-headers-$(uname -r) is installed.
<nemik> so how would i go about installing another hard-drive in ubuntu? do i need to format it and such manually?
<toya_> need java compiling help.....
<tonyyarusso> cmatheson, sleep.sh starts by checking whether ACPI_SLEEP is true, so I'm guessing it's what I want.
<Smokie> cafuego- and just trash windows entirely?
<cmatheson> tonyyarusso: yeah, probably so
<schlomo> crimsun : hum
<schlomo> crimsun : linux -> linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<cafuego> Smokie: What?
<shineykitty> hi
<schlomo> crimsun : not linux -> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<shineykitty> um i have a mac g3 lombard laptop
<shineykitty> im wondering if someone could tell me why my hard drive wont show up when booting from a cd
<crimsun> schlomo: you don't have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed then. Please be more observant next time I ask you to do something.
<schlomo> crimsun : l think it should work with linux -> linux-headers-2.6.10-5  linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<schlomo> sorry
<toya_> shineykitty, is it a live cd?
<HymnToLife> shineykitty > you have to mount it first
<toya_> shineykitty, exactly
<shineykitty> how do i mount the hard drive?
<shineykitty> and how do i mount it for os9 to install os9?
<Smokie> cafuego: I'd really like to completely rid my home life of windows.. Would I need to wipe for this? Or will I, after partitioning, be able to access my files through linux?
<toya_> shineykitty, system -> admin -> disks
<monthiel> Alexandre
<mwe> Smokie: you can read the files, not write on a default install if it's ntfs
<schlomo> crimsun : same error :(
<andy17> ah....newbie question here, i believe......i've installed ubuntu on my hard disk alongside windows, but i didn't install a boot loader during setup.....how should i go about booting ubuntu?
<zoka> hi people I have question. I want to format one windows fat32 partition and mount it to linux... also should move some files to new partition, it is on physical different disk
<crimsun> schlomo: uname -r
<shineykitty> now how would i mount it if i was installing os9?
<feross> dudes... any site that has a good howto on WPA wireless security with Ubuntu? I have a 2200 Intel chipset card...
<toya_> Smokie, yeah you can, just make a partition for linux, using the partition tool from linux, but not write
<schlomo> crimsun : uname -r 2.6.12-10-386
<mwe> feross: wiki.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> schlomo: remove any /usr/src/linux symlink
<sklav> officially finished migrating my systems
<toya_> how do i compile after i installed java
<pashaw> !spanish
<ubotu> spanish is, like, Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<schlomo> crimsun : header link to linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<schlomo> ok
<Smokie> Awesome. Thank you so much for the information!
<crimsun> schlomo: there should never be a /usr/src/linux symlink
<schlomo> crimsun : really !
<crimsun> schlomo: really. It's liable to break stuff, just as you're experiencing right this moment.
<schlomo> crimsun : bad habit ?
<mwe> toya_: javac foobar.java
<schlomo> crimsun : ok :)
<shineykitty> okay im there
<shineykitty> how do i mount?
<crimsun> schlomo: it's obsolete. Don't do it. Besides, that's what /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build is for.
<schlomo> crimsun : same error
<feross> mwe: did I forget to say 'good' WPA site? ;P  .. anyway, I guess I'll stick to WEP until WPA gets better support in Ubuntu
<toya_> mwe, the problem is javac not found
<schlomo> crimsun : ok
<crimsun> schlomo: sigh, do you have gcc-3.4 installed?
<toya_> mwe, i searched on the places listed in whereis java
<schlomo> crimsun : yep
<mwe> toya_: how did you install java and are you sure you didn't just install jre and not jdk?
<schlomo> crimsun :  /usr/bin/gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<crimsun> ARGH.
<nitinshantharam> hey guys, i jsut attached a new sata disk and i think linux mounted it to /dev/sda , how do i check ?
<mwe> feross: yeah maybe. It's possible but cumbersome. I just use WEP myself
<crimsun> schlomo: please don't manually manipulate the symlinks. You're breaking stuff left and right.
<Fordprefect> morning all
<cafuego> feross: wpa works fine here
<toya_> mwe, nah its jdk1.5.6 i downloaded from the site and i just did this ./thefilename
<schlomo> crimsun : ok I remove the symlink
<pashaw> nitinshantharam,   type mount    in terminal
<crimsun> schlomo: /usr/bin/gcc should be a symlink to gcc-4.0
<Fordprefect> anyone able to answer a question about totem ??
<schlomo> crimsun : what ?
<mwe> toya_: and where did it install it? is javac in your $PATH?
<schlomo> crimsun : ok
<shineykitty> mew?
<rinzai-shu> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<crimsun> schlomo: that's correct; it's done by installing gcc-4.0, which is a dependency of build-essential.
<toya_> mwe, maybe thats the problem, during the installation i didn't set anything, i mean default installation (not that it has any option)
<Fordprefect> thanks for pointing that out, I was hoping for help not sarcasm
<mwe> toya_: find out where javac is located and update your $PATH variable
<schlomo> crimsun : same using symlink to gcc-4.0
<schlomo> crimsun :  I gonna paste the error
<soundray> Fordprefect, just ask your question
<crimsun> don't paste it here.
<toya_> mwe, what is option for find just to look at filename?
<mwe> toya_: sudo find / type -f -name javac
<pashaw> Fordprefect,   need thicker skin to use Linux
<schlomo> crimsun : yep I know  ;-)
<toya_> mwe, thank you
<HymnToLife> lmao pashaw
<mwe> toya_: oops
<mwe> toya_: typo
<navarone> Fordprefect you are getting vexed at a bot btw...<s>
<mwe> toya_: sudo find / -type -f -name javac
<rinzai-shu> pashaw: GNU/Linux...please!
<Fordprefect> when surfing to a web site like news,bbc.co.uk and want to look at a video Totem is unable to stream
<pashaw> rinzai-shu,  :P
<Fordprefect> I am a solaris AIX freak
<navarone> Fordprefectwhat file format?
<Fordprefect> wmv
<Fordprefect> or mov's
<navarone> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<toya_> mwe, it gives me an 'invalid argument'
<navarone> !easysource
<ubotu> it has been said that easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<shineykitty> how do i mount my hard drive for os9 instalation
<mwe> toya_: yeah typo, sorry
<andrea_> ciao!
<mwe> toya_: sudo find / -type f -name javac
<soundray> shineykitty, you want to install OS 9?
<schlomo> crimsun  :     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6096
<andrea_> there is an italian chat for ubuntu?
<djk_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crimsun> #ubuntu-it ?
<Fordprefect> thanks
<andrea_> join #ubuntu-it
<navarone> Fordprefect you need to uopdate your sources so that you can dl the win32 codecs
<schlomo> adrea_ : http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<shineykitty> yes soundray
<Fordprefect> I thought my sources were pretty good
<Eleaf> do you guys reccomend knoppix or another livecd over ubuntu to repair a system?
<toya_> mwe, oh found it, funny i think by default it installs it in its current directory
<crimsun> schlomo: dpkg -l build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc-3.4 fakeroot alsa-source module-assistant|grep ^ii
<soundray> shineykitty, perhaps you need a different channel then?
<shineykitty> okay
<shineykitty> where do i go then
<shineykitty> i have ubuntu installed
<toya_> mwe, thanks for your help, one quick question, i don't like where its installed right now, so is it safe if i just move the whole folder?
<pashaw> Eleaf,   yes  i keep both
<Fordprefect> cool
<shineykitty> but its got username and password of someone else
<Fordprefect> got em
<shineykitty> so i cant use it
<Nei> nalioth, a self compiled w3m displays images just fine :(
<Eleaf> pashaw, which do you think I should use first?
<pashaw> Eleaf,   whats broken?
<Eleaf> pashaw, my iBook..
<Hydroksyde> hello
<schlomo> crimsun : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6097
<Ralken> anyone know of a nice program to use with my wifes new Ipod
<Hydroksyde> how do I install the basic development tools in ubuntu?
<ericfromlq> ralken: itunes
<pashaw> Eleaf,   zero experience with apple products   wich i did
<schlomo> Ralken : rhytmbox or banshee ?
<soundray> shineykitty, just boot the OS 9 install CD and reformat ("initialize") the disk.
<Eleaf> pashaw, I did a dist-upgrade from breezy to breezy and it got rid of a kernel module or something, then had some hard drive errors on some modules
<crimsun> schlomo: it should be pretty obvious what the error is.
<mwe> toya_: I think you can just move it to /opt for example. make sure it's owned by root though. sudo chown -R root:root <javadir>
<Fordprefect> Navarone are you a bot
<schlomo> crimsun : lol
<soundray> Hydroksyde, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Eleaf> pashaw, and it won't boot at all past calculating module dependencies
<Ralken> there is a linux version of Itunes?
<schlomo> crimsun : let me recheck :)
<Eleaf> pashaw, should I use knoppix ?
<rinzai-shu> Ralken: no.
<ericfromlq> well. you said nice. i dont think banshee is that nice
<toya_> mwe, ok thx
<Hydroksyde> soundray, thanks
<ericfromlq> but youronly choice
<schlomo> crimsun : linux headers is missing ? wrong version ?
<Fordprefect> the other thing I am having problem with is Kismet and my Orinoco pcmcia card
<crimsun> schlomo: you have NOT installed it like I asked TWICE in the past half hour.
<schlomo> crimsun : hum
<Fordprefect> Kismet doesn't like it but I can use the Orinoco card to work with
<schlomo> crimsun : I have type exactly what u say
<crimsun> schlomo: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<schlomo> crimsun : hum
<pashaw> Eleaf,  sure
<toya_> anyone: do i gedit .bash_profile or .bashrc if i want to store aliases?
<pashaw> Eleaf,   but i think Ubuntu liveCD should be your first choice
<schlomo> crimsun : sorry skip this part I was thinking I have this header
<thoreauputic> toya_: I use .bashrc
<schlomo> crimsun : sorry  again
<Eleaf> pashaw, alright, but that corrupted on me randomly a lot...
<toya_> thoreauputic, the only difference is that .bashrc if exists is executed by .bash_profile right?
<Fordprefect> thanks Totem works now
<schlomo> Ralken : did u try rhythmbox or banshee ?
<Eleaf> pashaw, I wanna try something new anyways... = p  I'll be able to make changes to my hard drive right?  Will I be able to use apt on the hard drive to make changes?
<pashaw> Eleaf, ohhh i remember you    is this a new problem or same one?
<Eleaf> pashaw, yea it's me,  It's that same problem
<thoreauputic> toya_: so it says in the file, yes :)
<schlomo> Ralken : iirc they have ipod support ?
<bDerrly> toya_, .bash_profile is read only by terminals that "login" using wtmp or utmp, thus an xterm is more than likely not going to read it.  use .bashrc if you absolutely have to have it read for a console or xterm
<pashaw> Eleaf,  i thought we left you with a plan of attack last night
<Eleaf> I know
<toya_> bDerrly, ok thx
<Eleaf> I didn't get a chance to, I'm gunna work on it now though pashaw
<mwe> toya_: .bash_profile is only sourced by login shells, which x-terminal sessions may or may not be depending on the shorcut and other factors
<pashaw> Eleaf, im not at home yet  so i cant check my log
<thoreauputic> toya_: I think .bashrc is the file you want
<Evil_Whisper> Hello again Eleaf
<schlomo> crimsun : buildingn in progress :)
<Evil_Whisper> Any Luck Eleaf?
<Fordprefect> quir
<sorush20> any one here using ubuntu?
<andy17> hello..newbie question here, i believe......i've installed ubuntu on my hard disk alongside windows, but i didn't install a boot loader during setup.....how should i go about booting ubuntu?
<crimsun> sorush20: no, none of us.
<toya_> kk thx for the replies
<toya_> man nautilus
<schlomo> crimsun : done
<toya_> opps
<bshumate> sorush20: not a chance!
<thoreauputic> sorush20: no, we all use slackware ;)
<sorush20> sorry
<soundray> andy17, if Ubuntu has finished installing, you should have a bootloader...
<schlomo> crimsun : alsaconf then ?
<Eleaf> pashaw, ahh, does knoppix have a ppc version??
<crimsun> schlomo: no, we don't have an alsaconf.
<sorush20> I meant to ask my any one here using gtk-gnutella?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Slackware weenie, switch to gentoo!
<Eleaf> hi Evil_Whisper no not yet, I'm gunna try and work on it more now though
<soundray> andy17, does it boot straight into Windows, still?
<andy17> yes
<thoreauputic> cafuego: heheh
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, do you know if Knoppix has a ppc cd?
<schlomo> crimsun : nothing more ? reboot ?
<crimsun> schlomo: lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel
<ericfromlq> andy: google GRUB boot loader
<soundray> andy17, do you have the Live CD?
<andy17> soundray : yeah
<grogoreo> hi
<schlomo> crimsun : arf not loaded, modprobe ?
<crimsun> schlomo: yes
<bshumate> Eleaf:  knoppix is indeed available for PPC
<GTroy> anyone know how to install a video card?
<schlomo> crimsun : strange
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that my version is too old? 0.95.4 is this a bug or something?
<soundray> andy17, if you boot off that, you can install grub on the hard disk.
<mwe> GTroy: put it in your computer and install the driver
<mrkoje> GTroy,  you have to take the sides off the computer first :)
<GTroy> ehehe
<schlomo> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<soundray> andy17, not sure what the exact procedure is...
<bshumate> GTroy: it usually involves opening up the case and seating a PCI, or AGP slotted card into the appropriate slot...
<crimsun> schlomo: that's fine.
<pashaw> Eleaf,   i thought there was one
<schlomo> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<bDerrly> schlomo, are you having problems with alsa not loading modules on boot up?
<schlomo> why none to reload ?
<GTroy> ok cool: thanks guys
<soundray> How do you install grub on the HD after booting the Live CD?
<gnomefreak> why is it gnome doesnt have toys like kde does? gnome has none that i found :(
<Eleaf> pashaw, I'm not seeing one, but the ubuntu live cd and its brownness distracts me = p
<crimsun> schlomo: because there were none loaded for your hardware.
<mrkoje> GTroy,  you deserved those responses!
<grogoreo> for some reason, every time I startup Ubuntu it says I it failed checking my hard drive using e2fsck. But when I login as root and perform the check it says it is clean. Also, I mount my /home directory from a different partition, /dev/hda3 but it mounts it as /dev/hda2 which I don't understand.
<bDerrly> for some reason it was decided for me that i don't want to have my sound modules loaded on bootup...  :-\
<andy17> soundray : i'd be happy with just a boot floppy
<bshumate> GTroy: watch out for static, and don't try to do it with the machine still powered up and running! ;-)
<schlomo> bDerrly : I have setup /etc/hotplug/blacklist to avoid snd-hda-intel make a kernel oops :)
<GTroy> ok cool guys
<xenex> ispiked: you there?
<schlomo> bDerrrly : and then intall my own kernel module :)
<soundray> Okay, listen to ericfromlq then...
<ispiked> xenex: yeah.
<GTroy> I'm just worried about messing with xfree
<xenex> ispiked: do you think i can get my wireless card to work with my live cd?
<soundray> andy17, google for grub boot loader
<xenex> ispiked: so i can test it out?
<ispiked> xenex: hrm... probably.
<schlomo> crimsun : modprobe ok
<xenex> ispiked: or is there any restarting the computer required?
<soundray> andy17, you will find a floppy image somewhere.
<schlomo> crimsun : log of dmesg
<ispiked> xenex: you shouldn't have to restart.
<xenex> ispiked: ok im going to go test it
<ericfromlq> andy17: if you can get your hands on ultimate boot disc. then that will work really easily
<crimsun> schlomo: cat /proc/asound/cards
<xenex> thank you everyone for helping me out
<xenex> bbl
<eedge> how do I get dvd playback in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<schlomo> crimsun : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6098
<schlomo> crimsun : dmesg
<soundray> ericfromlq, there is also a boot disk image on your install cd: /install/sbm.bin
<thoreauputic> eedge: also read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<schlomo> crimsun :  cat /proc/asound/cards is ok
<bshumate> Uranus has new moons and rings.  Everything in the world wrong with that headline...
<eedge> thanks.
<crimsun> schlomo: so now test with aplay
<ericfromlq> soundray: thats cool, i didnt know that. do you know the procedure of setting it up for andys situation?
<nickrud> I can just imagine the glee in some high school editorial offices
<ajulius> i fergot my chat password
<soundray> ericfromlq, I have to admit I've never tried it myself...
<norman_conquest> #list
<schlomo> crimsun : my friend tests it's ok ;-)
<skon> adjulius: huh/
<chaoticgeek> ok, I still do not understand what this guy said above
<ericfromlq> soundray: oh, damn. oh well. im sure andy will figure it out sooner or later
<ajulius> oh crap
<chaoticgeek> I was wondering if someone would be able to help me. I'm having problems with azureus. I to have it so I can type 'azureus' in the command line and have it start up azureus
<crimsun> schlomo: ok. I'm out for a bit.
<soundray> ericfromlq, there's only one working floppy drive left in the house, and it's an external thinkpad one hidden in a drawer :)
<schlomo> crimsun : thank you very much ! sorry for the mistake ;-)
<ajulius> i /msg my password to identify
<chaoticgeek> I have azureus in /usr/local/share and I tried making a symbolic link to /usr/bin
<ajulius> wrong name
<ajulius> bah
<schlomo> crimsun : juste
<ajulius> i gotta change my pw now
<Yv12345vY> are there any advantages to going to a 686 kernel over a 386??
<schlomo> crimsun : one thing
<gnomefreak> whats the difference between opera and opera-static?
<chaoticgeek> but it still does not work, anyone know where I can go get help? or can help me?
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: and then....?
<schlomo> crimsun : your patch will be accepted for Dapper ?
<norman_conquest> sorry, did not relize I was in the room already...lol
<Seveas> ajulius, /msg nickserv set password new_password_here
<crimsun> schlomo: from #15031?
<andy17> ok, i'll present a new scenario pretty different, but will solve much of this.....installed is ubuntu 4.10.....i should probably download 5.10 anyway......can i just pop in the install CD and upgrade, dealing with the boot loader there?
<skon> Yv12345: kernels are architecture-appropriate
<soundray> Yv12345vY, it's faster
<schlomo> crimsun  : yep
<Yv12345vY> hmm upgrade time
<chaoticgeek> I type azureus in and it says command not found
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: i believe /usr/local/share is a very very untraditional location for binaries
<crimsun> schlomo: #15031 is already fixed in Dapper. The alsa-source you downloaded is from Dapper.
<soundray> Yv12345vY, if you have a 686 compatible CPU that is...
<skon> andy17: yes, or you could just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, assuming you have a good connection
<schlomo> crimsun  : great
<nickrud> gnomefreak, opera static has the qt libs built in, opera uses the ones from a distribution
<schlomo> crimsun  : great job !
<schlomo> crimsun  : but wiki is not update :'
<Yv12345vY> soundray, p2 mobile?
<crimsun> schlomo: wiki?
<gnomefreak> nickrud,  so go with static?
<schlomo> crimsun  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soundray> Yv12345vY, yes, use 686 for that.
<chaoticgeek> bshumate, any suggestions then?
<andy17> does the ubuntu installer provide for installing a bootloader on a floppy?
<ajulius> Password identification is required for [SET] 
<ajulius> dang
<ajulius> oh well
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf what version of the ubuntu live CD do you have?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, probably the easiest. I've heard rumors about problems with opera, but I haven't tried it myself
<crimsun> schlomo: I didn't have anything to do with that wiki entry
<skon> andy17: why would you want that, just curious?
<Yv12345vY> soundray, will do, thanks
<Seveas> ajulius, identify first, then set a new password :)
<ajulius> seveas i fergot my OLD password
<crimsun> schlomo: thanks for pointing it out, though; I'll correct it.
<chaoticgeek> ...
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud
<schlomo> crimsun  : cool ;-) np
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: however, assuming this azureus  is the binary, and is located in /usr/local/share, then the link made by doing : ln -s /usr/local/share/azureus /usr/bin/azureus should make it work....provided some really odd condition such as "/usr/bin" missing from your path is not in effect
<schlomo> crimsun  : your ubuntu package is great too
<schlomo> crimsun  : because using source package from alsa not work here
<crimsun> schlomo: you just used Dapper's source package.
<chaoticgeek> ok I did make a link to /usr/bin/azureus and I still can not use it
<andy17> skon, i have little experience with most of the concepts of bootloaders, linux in general........i had nasty experiences trying to install mandrake and spent a looong time trying to be able to boot into XP again....i just want to avoid fiddling with the MBR
<schlomo> crimsun : ? some dapper package has port back to breezy ?
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: and if you type at the prompt:  /usr/local/share/azureus ?
<ajulius> anyways
<crimsun> schlomo: not this one.
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: it does work?
<HymnToLife> andy17 > with ubuntu it works just fine
<soundray> andy17, that must have been a while ago, since mandrake is now called mandriva...
<skon> andy17:well, if that suits you, I guess it's cool but I can't offer much help..I've dual booted XP and Linux on several computers without any problems at all
<crimsun> need to go get dinner.
<schlomo> crimsun : ah ok didn't check precisely the url from wget I have used dapper package ?
<crimsun> schlomo: yes, that's from Dapper.
<bshumate> crimsun: word up! get me some too! ;-)
<schlomo> crimsun: ok thank again for your help !
<crimsun> bshumate: k, I'll be sure to eat it, too.
<skon> andy17: best of all, it does it all for you, no figuration - just big grub or lilo (grub is better I think)
<crimsun> schlomo: np
<bshumate> ;-) ;-)
<eedge> trying to install DVD playback - Connecting to www.dtek.chalmers.se|129.16.30.198|:80... failed: Network is unreachable.
<eedge> problem.
<chaoticgeek> if I type /usr/local/share/azureus/azureus (link to azureus command) it will run
<agtnz> How do I log a script's output? As in, redirect to a file what is being reported on screen?
<skon> agtnz: check out the pipe command |
<andy17> it was the weird bug i saw a lot of people go off about on forums and such....the solution was setting something in the BIOS about LBA........all the fdisk /mbr stuff wouldn't work, it was a large mess..
<soundray> agtnz: 'script >log'
<jean> ive started a download in firefox and i want it to resume it..what do i do?
<skon> or that.. >
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: ok...then do : sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/azareus
<TTT_Travis> need some help with samba
<soundray> agtnz, if you want both, 'script | tee log'
<TTT_Travis> [root@snoopy sysuser] # testparm
<TTT_Travis> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<TTT_Travis> Unknown parameter encountered: "enable privileges"
<TTT_Travis> Ignoring unknown parameter "enable privileges"
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: then : ln -s  /usr/local/share/azureus/azureus /usr/bin/azureus
<skon> jean: is it stopped?
<jean> skon: ya
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: cause you said earlier you made a link to */usr/local/share/azureus* and that is not the correct path
<andy17> ideally, i'd like to have ubuntu installed, but be able to boot with the windows boot loader
<HymnToLife> jean > you cannot resume downloads in firefox
<agtnz> soundray, skon, thx :)
<matthew_w> Hey all, I just got a new Acer AL1916 19" flatscreen monitor, and I'm wondering how I can autoconfigure xorg to run well with it.  (on 1280x1024)
<skon> jean: dunno exactly in your case, try opening up the downloads manager
<soundray> andy17, this is possible too, but takes much more manual intervention.
<HymnToLife> andy17 > the windows boot loader cannot boot linux
<jean> HymnToLife: why not?
<soundray> HymnToLife, andy17, it can chainload a boot loader though...
<skon> Because windows is gay
<Evil_Whisper> Eleaf: Have you tried rock linux PPC liveCD?
<HymnToLife> yeah it involves booting in rescue mode from a win CD and lots of stuff
<matthew_w> I don't want to mess around with xorg.conf, because every time I force it to run at 1280x1024 the screen seems to wobble, a bit.
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, no I haven't
<Evil_Whisper> http://www.rocklinux.org/livecd.html
<andy17> so chainloading a bootloader is tough work?
<HymnToLife> really not worth it, GRUB works perfectly
<soundray> HymnToLife, no it doesn't.
<chaoticgeek> ok well that works now
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, I thought I still had the linux ppc livecd downloaded still, but I guess not, So I'm just redownloading that..
<chaoticgeek> except now I get an error
<Eleaf> Evil_Whisper, 7% -dance-
<jean> is there an extension for firefox that will resume this file?
<pashaw> Eleaf, all i found was a 2year old ppc version of knoppix     the Gentoo PPC LiveCD  is also an option
<soundray> HymnToLife, ...doesn't involve booting a rescue CD. Sorry, GRUB does work well here, too.
<eedge> I have a problem, I'm behind a proxy and allthough I can get say X-chat and Firefox to work though it.
<Eleaf> pashaw, alright, I'll just go with ubuntu live
<HymnToLife> soundray > ?
<eedge> How do I ping through it?
<Eleaf> thanks for lookign!
<matthew_w> Anyone?
<Eleaf> looking
<eedge> I only seem to be able to ping internally...
<pashaw> Eleaf,   im still at work  sorry for the delay with replies
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: what is your error?  and is there not a better bittorrent client for gnu/linux than azureus?
<HymnToLife> soundray > booting linux with the windows boot loader does
<skon> jean: there are tons of download managers....Tools|Extensions|Get more extensions
<bDerrly> anyone know how to get alsa to start up at boot time?  it has just stopped recently with an upgrade (i'm using dapper...)
<Eleaf> pashaw, It's alright! = )
<skon> bDerrly: System|Preferences|Sessions|Startup programs
<Eleaf> pashaw, what do you do for work?
<skon> might work
<pashaw> Eleaf, network admin
<soundray> HymnToLife, it's been a while ago since I did this, but you can edit the Win bootloader parameters, so it loads GRUB or LILO from a partition's boot sector. No rescue disks involved.
<bDerrly> skon, that is on a per user session though, i'm talking loaded the sound drivers on bootup like alsa has done for ages...
<Eleaf> pashaw, That's cool, is it fun?
<HymnToLife> soundray > and how do you edit it ?
<skon> bDerrly: oh...um...not entirely sure on that one
<pashaw> Eleaf,   as long as the servers dont catch on fire i mess with "tech toys" all day
<eedge> Infact what are .sh files?... Really all I need is for sh files to no to connect through a proxy?
<HymnToLife> you boot from the win cd in rescue mode
<jean> i want to resume this download in firefox
<jean> how do i do it
<soundray> HymnToLife, why not boot the Windows partition that is already installed?
<chaoticgeek> bshumate, this is my error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6099
<skon> eedge: probably script files
<Eleaf> pashaw, = p
<Eleaf> FIRE!!!
<Eleaf> FIRE...
<Eleaf> hmm
<skon> jean: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=201&application=firefox
<eedge> how would I convince an SH file to know to connect through my proxy?
<HymnToLife> because you cannot edit the bootloader optionf from it ?
<soundray> HymnToLife, is that new in XP?
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: classpath issues...typical java crap.  paste to pastebin the output from :  echo $CLASSPATH
<HymnToLife> I think so
<chaoticgeek> bshumate, its a blank line
<skon> yeah same here
<HymnToLife> anyway, I don't see the point in doing this
<soundray> HymnToLife, okay, whatever... andy17, to summarize the advice: give GRUB a chance :)
<slew> hi, whats a good program for dvd authoring in linux?
<andy17> hey, this article.... http://ezinearticles.com/?Dual-Boot-Windows-and-Linux:-Single-and-Multiple-Hard-Drives&id=99860 seems to portray using the windows boot loader to boot linux being very easy
<bshumate> chaoticgeek: ok...una momento pleeze
<Eleaf> authoring
<Eleaf> hmm
<dailyrorschach> in gnome how can I turn off the outline that appears when minimizing and maximizing
<jean> skon: will it work on a file i have already?
<nickrud> eedge, you could try setting the http_proxy environment variable, that is:  export http_proxy=<your proxy> that works sometimes
<jean> skon: a .part file?
<andy17> but it involves just putting the linux boot loader on a partition, not the mbr
<soundray> andy17, that's what I said.
<soundray> andy17, the article doesn't explicitly refer to XP, though.
<skon> jean: I have no idea, how did you get that file in the first place?
<soundray> andy17, HymnToLife thinks that XP prevents editing boot.ini unless you boot a rescue disk.
<jean> skon: clicked on a link http://www.darkarts.co.za/projects/vultures/downloads/vultures-1.11.1/vultures-1.11.1-eye.tar.gz
<HymnToLife> afaik, XP doesn't use boot.ini
<skon> and so why did it stop?
<jean> skon: dialup connection stoppped
<Iam8up> HymnToLife - fucking duh? how do you think it boots?
<bob832> what is the "control interface" when working with the WPA supplicant?
<soundray> HymnToLife, it is present, though...
<HymnToLife> jean > it's foolish to download big files like this on dialup
<andy17> soundray, HymnToLife, XP provides editing of the boot.ini simply through "my computer/system properties/advanced/start up and recovery"
<HymnToLife> you might want to use a download manager like gwget or aria
<Iam8up> actually it's much easier to type msconfig (in the run prompt)
<_tcc> For anyone who uses synaptic, I got some errors and now it keeps warning me after every install...how do I get rid of those?
<HymnToLife> with the FlashGot extension for ff
<jean> HymnToLife: whats foolish?
<andy17> yeah, msnconfig allows editing of boot.ini as well
<ispiked> what command can I use to search for packages?
<Seveas> ispiked, apt-cache serch
<jean> HymnToLife: how do we make it unfoolish so i can get it
<HymnToLife> jean > downloading large files without a dl manager when you're on dialup
<ispiked> Seveas: that searches for ones on the network?
<nickrud> jean, I'm not sure just how firefox saves it's temporary files, but you could do    sudo updatedb  , then locate vulture.
<nickrud> jean, if that finds the partial file, cd to that directory, and use wget -c <file> to finish
<jean> HymnToLife: ya your right
<HymnToLife> jean > use a download managaer (gwget or aria) and the FlashGot ext for ff
<soundray> andy17, I think that settles it. You can setup your existing bootloader to chainload GRUB if you install it in your root or boot partition.
<Seveas> ispiked, it does not need the net, but yes it does search through all available pckages
<ispiked> Seveas: thanks.
<irvin> ispiked, that searches the package list on the repos you have enabled
<_tcc> For anyone who uses synaptic, I got some errors and now it keeps warning me after every install...how do I get rid of those?
<skon> _tcc: please be more specific with the errors
<HymnToLife> ok so I messed up here :p
<irvin> ispiked, there's also http://packages.ubuntu.com where you can search packages online
<HymnToLife> but I still think it's a waste of time
<_tcc> skon: it cannot install the deps so it leaves it unconfigured.
<_tcc> and i am warned EVEry time I use it.
<jean> gdamnit no9w i have to startt pover
<andy17> thank you all, and i'm sorry for the confusion
<SFTR-TheJoe> hi
<SFTR-TheJoe> anybody there to help?
<sorush20> do I need to keep gtk1 or can I make all programs to use gtk2?
<nickrud> I lived at the bottom of a very small pipe for a long time. I found some workarounds. flashgot was one :)
<pashaw> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<SFTR-TheJoe> yey people are actually alive here
<skon> SFTR-TheJoe: we're always here :-D
<soundray> andy17, hope you can get it going
<nickrud> sorush20, no, you cannot force programs to use gtk2 instead of gtk1
<SFTR-TheJoe> okies... i was gona ask... is there a tax on the free ShipIt CD's coming into England?
<xenex> ispiked, you there?
<skon> _tcc: did you try sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoclean
<ispiked> xenex: yep.
<_tcc> nope ;)
<xenex> ispiked, ok im on live right now, and the floppy wont work
<jean> HymnToLife: gwget with flashgot? what does flashgot do?
<xenex> ispiked, it says it cant mount it
<SFTR-TheJoe> is that nope to me?
<_tcc> no
<SFTR-TheJoe> fuck
<ispiked> xenex: hrm... never mounted a floppy on linux.
<Seveas> SFTR-TheJoe, no tax at all...
<xenex> ispiked, so what am i supposed to do? :x
<_tcc> I don't normally use apt-get
<_tcc> I am from the evils of FC3.....*EEK*
<jean> do i need downloadthemall or gwget and flashgot? whats flashgot for
<bshumate> SFTR-TheJoe: keep it on a professional level please, and mind the obscenities
<ispiked> xenex: how'd you try to mount it?
<andy17> soundray, i have a crappy box i'll experiment with before i try my install on this compy.......yeah, it'll take a long time because i'm paranoid.....but i guess i'll learn something.....a large waste of time, but i'm paranoid..
<SFTR-TheJoe> thanks people
<SFTR-TheJoe> and sorry for swearing :P
<skon> andy17: understandable
<HymnToLife> jean > flashgot allows you to download your files in gwget by just clicking on it
<SFTR-TheJoe> linux for life
<jean> HymnToLife: k
<skon> What an idiot lol
<_tcc> bbl
<xenex> ispiked, i tried opening the floppy drive and it says "Unable to mount the selected volume. More details: Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<pashaw> xenex,   what command did you try to mount the floppy with?
<HymnToLife> with the classic 'Save' and 'Open' options, you will also have a 'FlashGot' one which will downoad the file using your dl manager
<ericfromlq> i just installed ubuntu. i dont remember my username or password. what should i do?
<soundray> andy17, I found that taking the occasional risk paid off nicely in lessons learned :)
<GTroy> ok, got the card installed, what location do I install the driver.tgz to?
<Xmasmoo> ericformlq: reinstall
<xenex> pashaw, i didnt do any command, i just click on the floppy drive icon
<ericfromlq> xmasmoo. damn, i didnt want to. thanks though
<soundray> andy17, except when I tried hotplugging an IDE disk...
<jean> HymnToLife: is gwget just a graphicla wget?
<ispiked> pashaw: could it be permissions?
<GTroy> oh yeah x interface quit on me
<skon> ericfromlq: lol, reformat now
<ispiked> xenex: do you know how to open up a terminal?
<HymnToLife> jean > yes
<xenex> accessories -> terminal?
<ispiked> xenex: yes.
<xenex> ispiked, ok its open
<ispiked> xenex: when you're there, `ls /media'.
<Xmasmoo> ubuntu uses md5 hashes, right? it would take few weeks to retrieve password with very high computing capacity
* Evil_Whisper is building wine 0.9.4 from source be back soon
<skon> xenex: on a side note, you might want to make a shortcut to that terminal on the desktop or the panel or whatever because it will be your very very best friend under linux
<dailyrorschach> anyone able to turn off the outline the appears around windows in gnome when maximizing or minimizing windows
<xenex> ispiked, i typed that and nothing happened
<Madpilot> Hi all
<xenex> skon, it wont matter yet because im on a live cd
<ispiked> xenex: what about `ls /mnt'.
<bshumate> Heya Madpilot
<GTroy> what's a good directory to install a .tgz video driver to?
<xenex> ispiked, am i supposed to include the `'.?
<pashaw> xenex,   type  mount /media/floppy0
<ispiked> xenex: no, those are just quotes.
<xenex> pashaw, i typed that and noithing happened
<skon> xenex: its okay
<xenex> ispiked, i typed that too, nothing
<skon> xenex: it means your floppy hasn't been mounted into media yet
<pashaw> xenex,    type   cat /etc/fstab   and look for your floppy line
<xenex> pashaw, im typing all these commands and nothing is showing up in the terminal
<pashaw> ???
<pashaw> do you see a $
<ispiked> xenex: type `uname -a'.
<xenex> pashaw, i typed all those commands that you and ispiked told me and nothing happened
<ispiked> xenex: that should show something.
* Xmasmoo is giving ubuntu usage tips in drunk. is that legal?
<xenex> ispiked, uname didnt do anything either
<ispiked> xenex: that just means nothing was in those directories.
<ispiked> xenex: :O
<ispiked> xenex: do you see something like [ubuntu@ubuntu $]  ?
<skon> xenex: most commands don't show up anything unless you ask them, or if the directories you look for are empty, it will show nothing too
<soundray> xenex: do you see the commands that you typed?
<xenex> ispiked, yeah thats on top
<xenex> soundray, yes
<pashaw> xenex close that and open   Applications > Assessories > Terminal
<xenex> pashaw, done
<ispiked> xenex: should be to the left of what you're typing.
<pashaw> now type   who
<pashaw> does it show you
<xenex> there we go
<pashaw> xenex,   great  now   type    mount /media/floppy0
<bshumate> Xmasmoo: so long as you're of the legal age to consume alcohol, I believe it is...
<xenex> pashaw, it shows tty1-6
<ispiked> xenex: ok.
<xenex> mount: can't find /media/floppy0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ispiked> xenex: try `cat /etc/fstab'.
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<HymnToLife> good night people
<pashaw> night
<xenex> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<xenex> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<soundray> Cheers HymnToLife
<xenex> ispiked, i pasted what i got above
<pashaw> xenex,    try mount  /dev/fd0
<Eleaf> is it ok to use two psu's?  lol...
<DewDude> wow
<DewDude> mp3 is now a "free" format
<ispiked> pashaw: he needs to specify where to mount it.
<xenex> pashaw, mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<soundray> Me off, too
<Eleaf> DewDude, is it open source?
<soundray> Have yourselves a happy Xmas.
<pashaw> ispiked,   guess i need another DEW  getting tired
<DewDude> no.....Flendo licensed it
<DewDude> with redistribution rights
<ispiked> pashaw: well, I guess it'll use fstab for that.
<DewDude> gstreamer plugin
<ispiked> xenex: can you paste the output of `cat /etc/fstab' here: http://rafb.net/paste?
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> indeed
<DewDude> the source for the plugin was released
<dailyrorschach> anyone have a good recommendation for a media player/organizer I have 4,000 some odd songs
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/nyxDEg68.html
<DewDude> i take it you folks don't read OSNews do ya?
<ispiked> xenex: does `ls /dev/f*' output anything?
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/4N8e2727.html
<jgrieves> anyway to minimize Evolution to the top?
<jgrieves> !Evolution
<ubotu> jgrieves: Do they come in packets of five?
<ispiked> xenex: alright.
<ispiked> xenex: you're going to need to use "sudo" to do this because you don't have permission as a normal user to do it.
<ispiked> xenex: 'sudo mkdir /media/floppy'.
<ispiked> xenex: then `sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy'.
<xenex> ispiked, do you want me to paste it on that site?
<xenex> ispiked, the output
<ispiked> xenex: not needed probably.
<ispiked> xenex: well, I guess.
<jgrieves> anyway to minimize Evolution to the top next to Gaim
<xenex> ispiked, well a bunch of text popped up
<nickrud> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: (The groupware suite), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 4428 kB, Installed size: 29956 kB
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/cpI7kF13.html
<dailyrorschach> can amarok be used in gnome?
<Kyral> dailyrorschach: yes
<ratero> Hello to all
<skon> dailroschach: what does amarok do?
<ratero> Ubuntu lives! :D
<Kyral> skon: its a music player
<ispiked> xenex: you need a space between "/dev/fd0" and "/media/floppy".
<dailyrorschach> Kyral: just install the package through apt-get?
<skon> Oh yeah, its a package
<Kyral> dailyrorschach: yes
<dailyrorschach> excellent
<zoka> how to make more space I have only 4G disk... almost nothing installed 78% use
<sorush20> anyone here watch porn?
<Kyral> ....
<geoffrian> Hello linux junkies
<Evil_Whisper> hi geoffrian
<jgrieves> nickrud anyway to minimize Evolution to the top next to Gaim?
<zoka> sorush20: no we are geeks
<ispiked> sorush20: not here...
<ispiked> jgrieves: google?
<nickrud> jgrieves, non that I know of
<jgrieves> ispiked trying ot find
<bshumate> sorush20: off-topic.  inappropriate for this channel.  halt!
<jgrieves> ispiked haven't found it get, figured it b be a plugin
<xenex> ispiked, that made my floppy drive make noises
<Hydroksyde> bshumate, ubuntu *is* the porn distro
<Kyral> .....
<ispiked> xenex: does `ls /media/floppy' show anything?
<Kyral> Are you referring to the old UbuntuCalandar package?
<crimsun> this is completely offtopic.
<nickrud> jgrieves, and if there was, I'm almost positive I would have found it by now :)
<xenex> ispiked, YES!
<ispiked> xenex: cool. :)
<bshumate> Hydroksyde: source, please.  examples. back up your claims.
<jgrieves> nickrud doh! :)
<xenex> ispiked, now what? :o
<skon> Hydroksyde: any particular reason?
<Kyral> There is a reason
<xenex> ispiked, this is the output ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb  WG511v2.INF  WG511v2.sys
<jgrieves> nickrud thanks for letting me know, i will end my hunt for a while and throw her into workstation 4
<ispiked> xenex: you can put that in /etc/fstab to make it do it on boot if you want, or you could try and install ndiswrapper. :P
<bshumate> Hydroksyde: blowing hot air doesn't make it so my friend...
<Kyral> There used to be a package in Warty called Ubuntu-Callendar or something
<geoffrian> What is the topic of conversation??
<xenex> ispiked, i think i already download ndiswrapper in the synaptic thing
<Kyral> it downloaded everymonth a new wallpaper
<ispiked> xenex: ah, cool.
<nickrud> jgrieves, np, I've had my eye open for something like that for a while. A decent evolution email notifier ....
<ispiked> xenex: and installed it?
<Kyral> most of these were artistic nudes
<xenex> ispiked, i dont know :x
<skon> Kyral: it's still there....supposedly have half-nude models, I've never seen them though
<Hydroksyde> skon, Kyral is right...
<bshumate> geoffrian: Official Ubuntu support channel
<Kyral> not even fully nude
<nickrud> Kyral, they are still in the repos
<Kyral> You see worse things on TV nowadays
<bshumate> geoffrian: some of those words should convey the accepted conversational topic here
<nickrud> or were, last time I looked
<ispiked> xenex: search for "ndiswrapper" in synaptic and does it come up with a green box next to it?
<xenex> ispiked, yes
<ispiked> xenex: it's installed then.
<xenex> ispiked, ok what do i do now?
<ispiked> xenex: do `cd /media/floppy'.
<geoffrian> Ubuntu support?  Does anyone actually need that?  I've been using Ubuntu since version 4.10 and I've never run into a problem.
<xenex> ispiked, ok
<bshumate> geoffrian: not everyone shares your fortune.
<xenex> ispiked, im in that directory now
<Madpilot> geoffrian: judging by the traffic here, I'd say lots of people need support - or hang out here to offer it where they can...
<geoffrian> Thats too bad.
<ispiked> xenex: then `ndiswrapper -i WG511v2.INF"
<ispiked> xenex: you can tab complete stuff.
<ispiked> xenex: try `ndis<tab>', for instance.
<xenex> ispiked, it says i need to be root
<ispiked> xenex: alright, add sudo to the beginning.
<crimsun> geoffrian: it's a Good Thing.
<ispiked> xenex: `sudo ndis...
<xenex> ispiked, it says installing wg511v2
<ispiked> xenex: cool.
<sam_> hello all
<xenex> ispiked, and now im back in the floppy directory
<ispiked> xenex: what's `ndiswrapper -l' say?
<ispiked> xenex: you can pastebin it.
<geoffrian> Crimsun I remember you from months ago.
<nemik> hello, so i hooked up 2 drives to my ubuntu box that had win XP, but they are chmodded to 500 and I can't veiw them. trying to chmod them to 755 doesn't work. What is wrong?
<geoffrian> You banned me for some reason.
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/wFVXWz12.html
<ispiked> nemik: mount them so you can use them.
<bshumate> crimsun: what did we have for dinner man?!
<Evil_Whisper> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DewDude> nemik: are they NTFS?
<ispiked> xenex: hrm... should say hardware present, too.
<geoffrian> If you are who I remember.
<xenex> ispiked, oh do i put in the card now?
<nemik> ispiked: i made the accessible with the gnome disk utility and gave them folders in my home folder. but those folders are chmodded 500
<sam_> just wanted to say thanks for the advice about the wireless card
<ispiked> xenex: yeah. :P
<xenex> ispiked, ok the card is inserted
<xenex> ispiked, now it says hardware is present
<ispiked> xenex: yay!
<xenex> ispiked, does that mean it worked?
<ispiked> xenex: you can press up arrow to get what you previously typed.
<ispiked> xenex: now do `sudo dhclient'.
<crimsun> bshumate: I'm still cooking it (omelettes)
<sam_> I bought a Linksys wireless-g PCI adapter model WMP54G
<bshumate> crimsun: eggggscellent! ;-0
<nekrataal> hey
<sam_> worked great out of the box
<nemik> DewDude: yes they are NTFS
<no0tic> nemik, try sudo mount -o remount user,rw for your hds
<DewDude> nemik, bring up a terminal
<nekrataal> anyone knows how to get a Logitech Quickcam chat to work under ubuntu?
<ispiked> xenex: pastebin what `iwconfig' says.
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/glCtgk48.html
<DewDude> enter sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nemik> DewDude: ok got a root one going
<nemik> ok got that
<DewDude> what options are there for your NTFS drives?
<Xmasmoo> anyone can give a short answer how I fix ATI Rage Mobility M3 video playback which gives only a green block after hibernation when trying to playback video files with (overlay?) and w32codecs?
<ispiked> xenex: alright. try `ping -c 4 google.com'.
<Evil_Whisper> wine is huge...
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/1IFgSM56.html
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/glCtgk48.html <- dhclient
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/1IFgSM56.html <- iwconfig
<ispiked> xenex: paste `ifconfig'.
<nemik> DewDude: ohmmm doesn't look like there are any. there's mount points for my CDroms, proc, floppy, ext3, and swap
<DEdwards> I am needing to find wireless drivers for ubuntu.  any suggestions?
<DewDude> funky
<ispiked> DEdwards: what kind of card?
<DewDude> that's right, you added them
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/QgUhss12.html <- ifconfig
<DEdwards> ispiked: atheros 82.11 a/g
<Evil_Whisper> ispiked: How would I check for my wireless card?
<DewDude> you know your /dev/ assignments for the drives?
<Kyral> madwifi
<sam_> DEdwards, check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ispiked> Evil_Whisper: `lspci |grep 802.11'.
<Evil_Whisper> ispiked: thanks
<xenex> ispiked, btw if i did ping -c google.com it would of worked because of my ethernet cord :P
<nemik> DewDude: though for hda1, it has errors=remount-ro. and now, i don't know the /dev/ assignments unfortunately...
<ispiked> xenex: yeah...
<ispiked> xenex: oooh.
<ispiked> xenex: `sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'.
<Evil_Whisper> yay
<Evil_Whisper> my wireless card works out of the box
<ispiked> Evil_Whisper: contrats.
<sam_> Evil_Whisper, mine too
<xenex> ispiked, done but no output
<ispiked> xenex: that's alright.
<Evil_Whisper> is there a GUI for wifi?
<xenex> Evil_Whisper, youre lucky :\
<ispiked> xenex: when you do `ifconfig' now, do you see wlan0 in there anywhere?
<nickrud> Evil_Whisper, what model?
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> that's normal
<DEdwards> I might have messed something on the install.  First time.:(
<ispiked> xenex: or eth1.
<DewDude> that tells the kernel if there are errors on the drive to remount read-only
<QMario> How do I play MIDI files
<ispiked> xenex: or anything different from before. :P
<xenex> ispiked, i dont think so
<QMario> s/" " /?
<DewDude> it happens if you reboot without unmounting
<_nat> what is the name of the program that looks like the launch menu of Mac OS X ?
<Evil_Whisper> Belkin 802.11g F5D7000
<thoreauputic> QMario: install timidity and freepats
<ispiked> xenex: paste the output of `dmesg |tail'.
<sam_> nickrud,  my wireless worked out of the box also Linksys model WMP54G
<DEdwards> I am not seeing any of my network adapters besides llo on first startup.  Did I do something wrong on install?
<DewDude> but..anyway..if you knoew the dev assignments, it'd be easy to fix
<no0tic> ispiked, can I help xenex too?
<sam_> it was way to easy
<ispiked> no0tic: sure.
<mcquaid> hello, how do i add another user for sudo?
<nemik> DewDude: ok ok i see. still, i wish i could get read/write access to these NTFS partitions. not even root can chmod them to 755
<QMario> Thoreauputic, are there any ways to convert from MIDI to "whatever"?
<ispiked> sam_: wow.
<Evil_Whisper> belkin's routers are horrible but there wireless cards aren't bad
<xenex> ispiked, http://rafb.net/paste/results/Je9SKK37.html <- there
<mcquaid> i thought it would be in /etc/sudoers but i don't even see my login name there
<xenex> no0tic, why not? :P
<borisattva> hello, i'm trying to install java-package, mplayer and flashplayer but they dont come up as serach results in the synaptic. i have successfully enabled the Universe and Multiverse repositories and downloaded otherpacakges from them, but these do not come up. have they been taken down for whatever reason?
<_nat> mcquaid: /etc/sudo
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: add the user to the admin group
<mwe> ispiked: maybe he needs ifconfig -a to show it if the interface is not up yet
<no0tic> ispiked, xenex probably the card is not up, ifconfig -a would list also down cards
<nickrud> sam_, thanks, I'm wirelessing this place soon.
<ispiked> xenex: `ifup wlan0'.
<_nat> what is the name of the program that looks like the launch menu of Mac OS X ?
<ispiked> mwe: cool.
<_nat> mcquaid: /etc/sudoers
<nemik> DewDude: though in the gnome disk utility thing, if i click browse, i can see everything in those hard-drives just fine
<xenex> ispiked, ifup: failed to open statefile /etc/network/run/ifstate: Permission denied
<nickrud> !tell borisattva about restricted
<ispiked> xenex: add sudo to the beginning. :)
<mcquaid> _nat, yes but i don't see my login currently in there but yet i have sudo access
<skon> xenex: sudo first
<sam_> nickrud, follow this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<DEdwards> I am not seeing any of my network adapters besides llo on first startup.  Did I do something wrong on install?
<DewDude> well, i don't use gnome
<nickrud> borisattva, that link you got will guide you through those things.
<xenex> ispiked, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<DewDude> i've never used it
<skon> DEdwards: what is your network card?
<no0tic> xenex, ifconfig -a shows you something different?
<nickrud> sam_, looking as I type
<crimsun> borisattva: do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<_nat> mcquaid: for exemple for a user nat, add this line : %nat            ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: type this in your console lspci |grep 802.11
<nekrataal_> hi
<xenex> no0tic, bash: ipconfig: command not found
<borisattva> nickrud: thats the instruction set i used to enable this in the first place.
<DEdwards> integrated realtek
<no0tic> xenex, ifconfig -a
<nekrataal_> anyone knows how to get a Quickcam Chat working ond Ubuntu?
<ispiked> xenex: `ifconfig -a'.
<DEdwards> evilwhisper; integrated realtek
<borisattva> crimsun: yes i do. i was able to get other packages from them as well. but not those above
<xenex> no0tic, i did put the -a
<durt> totem wont play video anymore, it just shows a blue screen with audio. any ideas?
<mcquaid> what I'm asking I guess is why do i not see an entry already for my user which does currently have sudo access?
<xenex> no0tic, OH
<nickrud> borisattva, then there's a problem with your sources.list Please paste them on ubuntu-nl.org
<skon> durty: what type
<no0tic> xenex, you put a p in place of a f :)
<jose__> i haven't used irc in about 20 years, can anyone familiar with the server give me the name of any ubuntu help channels?
<xenex> no0tic, haha i put a p
<mwe> xenex: not ipconfig. ifconfig
<sam_> there is a link in that last page I sent you called WIFIHOWTO check it out
<crimsun> borisattva: 'mplayer-586', 'java-package', and 'flashplugin-nonfree' don't exist
<Evil_Whisper> My Realtek integrated ethernet works fine out the box
<crimsun> borisattva: rather '?'
<skon> jose_: this is it
<ispiked> xenex: do `sudo dhclient wlan0'.
<xenex> no0tic, now it shows wlan0
<Evil_Whisper> I'm not sure about the int wifi though
<jose__> thanks skon
<mcquaid> or is the first user in ubuntu added to the admin group instead of sudoers file?
<DEdwards> evilwhisper; redo install????
<Evil_Whisper> No Hold on
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards what exact model of realtek is it?
<borisattva> crim: they don't come up in my search results.
<_nat> in which group your user is ?
<crimsun> mcquaid: added to admin group. admin group is in sudoers already as of Hoary.
<no0tic> xenex, dhclient worked?
<mcquaid> yes i see thx
<xenex> no0tic, its still running the command
<DEdwards> evilwhisper;  Realtek Ethernet LAN Driver for Windows XP/2000 (v5.606.811.2003; 02-25-2004; 1.99M)
<crimsun> borisattva: grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list
<ispiked> no0tic: he might want to ifdown eth0, no?
<DEdwards> evilwhisper;  the driver for windows
<jose__> I'm trying to update my nvidia drivers.  how can i prevent ubuntu from automatically restarting X or GDM each time I kill their processes?
<xenex> no0tic, keeps on saying dhcpdiscover
<no0tic> ispiked, no, it isn't necessary
<no0tic> xenex, kill it
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: is that a wifi card or ethernet?
<no0tic> xenex, ctrl+c
<mcquaid> now is it the same thing in the end? adding a user to the admin group vs putting an entry for them in the sudoers file? for ex can you limit access to certain things with the sudoers file or same thing in the end?
<xenex> no0tic, it stopped, im going to pastebin it
<sam_> nickrud,  with the trip to the store took me a total of 30 mins to go wireless
<no0tic> xenex, ok try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<xenex> no0tic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/alBnMk72.html
<nickrud> sam_, "_
<no0tic> xenex, right
<ispiked> xenex: what's your router setup look like?
<DEdwards> evilwhisper;  I need drivers for both. atheros for wifi and realtek for lan
<xenex> no0tic, the light is on!
<ispiked> xenex: using encryption?
<no0tic> xenex, good
<kriggy> I installed 5.1 today but can't get the x window started, only the bash command prompt.  Cant find x11r86 either.
* ispiked wishes his light were on.
<no0tic> xenex, now sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<xenex> ispiked, no encryption my dad is too lazy to set it up
<ispiked> xenex: alright.
<Evil_Whisper> My Realtek lan card worked out of the box
<no0tic> xenex, to look for wireless networks
<borisattva> crim: i got this in return  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<no0tic> xenex, paste the output
<crimsun> borisattva: I need /all/ of the output
<crimsun> borisattva: pastebin
<xenex> no0tic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/8BNpc336.html
<nemik> how would i figure out /dev/ assignments for 2 new IDE drives i popped in via a PCI IDE interface?
<DEdwards> evilwhisper;  reinstall???
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: I'll look into the atheros wifi card
<crimsun> nemik: dmesg will tell you
<DEdwards> evilwhisper; thanks
<Evil_Whisper> Wait a sec DEdwards
<sam_> kriggy,  did you install x11r86 from synaptic package manager
<nemik> crimsun: thanks
<durt> kaffeine plays video, but it wont run it in full screen
<no0tic> xenex, good, it's full of wireless networks around you
<no0tic> xenex, which do you want to connect to
<no0tic> xenex, which do you want to connect to?
<ispiked> no0tic: far away ones.
<kriggy> sam No just did the Cd install.  I thought it would load auto.
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Pastebin your lspci
<ispiked> no0tic: the quality is all 0. :S
<xenex> no0tic, ESSID:"05B405439522" <- that is mine
<Evil_Whisper> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<borisattva> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/477228
<no0tic> ispiked, it's probably due to ndiswrapper
<Evil_Whisper> goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nickrud> kriggy, did you do a server install? (it's xorg now, by the way)
<ispiked> xenex: iwconfig wlan0 essid 05B405439522
<no0tic> ispiked, sometimes it doesn't show real datas
<Evil_Whisper> and paste there what your lspci says and post the link here
<Eleaf> hmm...
<ispiked> no0tic: ah.
<DEdwards> evilwhisper; this is on a dif comp
<nemik> crimsun: i got a whole ton of errors with dmesg...is this bad?
<Evil_Whisper> type lspci in console
<Evil_Whisper> oh
<crimsun> borisattva: of course they don't appear. Those are /backports/
<Evil_Whisper> Do you have access to it?
<ispiked> xenex: then sudo ifup wlan0.
<kriggy> nickrud: no just the standard workstation
<sam_> kriggy, from menu bar select system then admin then synaptic package manager
<ispiked> xenex: if I miss sudo in some commands, just add it.
<Eleaf> is it hard to boot using a diskless system?  Like using the filesystem of another computer to boot another without a harddrive??
<DEdwards> evilwhisper; no network at all on other comp.  wait a minute.
<Eleaf> Eleaf
<xenex> ispiked, Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<xenex>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<crimsun> borisattva: those packages are in breezy, not breezy-backports
<ispiked> xenex: eek.
<kriggy> sam: I only have a command prompt.  No bars no no desktop etc.
<nickrud> kriggy, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. that will configure your X as best as ubuntu can, and restart it
<borisattva> my synoptic only lists the 'back ports' with multiverse' but i did enable the universe ones just fine
<sam_> kriggy,  man
<sam_> not good
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<no0tic> xenex, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 05B405439522 channel 6 mode managed
<Eleaf> really, is it easy to setup a diskless system? = p
<Evil_Whisper> You should see this
<Evil_Whisper> Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] 
<xenex> no0tic, no output
<no0tic> xenex, good
<ispiked> xenex: that's good. :)
<xenex> no0tic, now the light isnt flashing anymore
<ispiked> xenex: now sudo ifup wlan0.
<DEdwards> nope
<ispiked> no0tic: right?
<sam_> nickrud, never heard that problem before
<xenex> ispiked, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<no0tic> ispiked, I would rather do sudo dhclient wlan0
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Does it output anything?
<no0tic> ispiked, I don't know much about ifup script
<ispiked> xenex: try what no0tic said.
<DEdwards> ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. Ltd. TRL-8913/8913C/8193C+ (rev 10)
<xenex> no0tic, the orange light is flashing now i think its working!
<Evil_Whisper> Ok
<ispiked> no0tic: I don't now much about dhclient. :P
<no0tic> ispiked, :P
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: That just means you have a diffrent chipset then I do
<nickrud> sam_, he's booting into a virtual console, instead of into X. If you hit ctl-alt-f1, you'll see what I mean. (I hope I'm not insulting your intelligence :)
<sam_> ubuntu has been the easiest install I have ever had
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Goto System --> Administration --> Networking
<sam_> nickrud,  not at all
<no0tic> xenex, did it found a dhcp server?
<DEdwards> and ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, INC. AR 5212 802.11abg
<ispiked> xenex: what's `iwconfig wlan0' say?
<borisattva> crimsun: i apologize for ignorance, i just installed this 2 days ago, but can you provide me with the proper url for NON 'backdoor' repositories? they are not available for chekcing in my synoptics as-is
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: goto System --> Administration --> Networking
<sam_> guess I jsut did not fully understand his problem
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: You should see Ethernet Connection
<no0tic> xenex, sorry for the bad english :)
<crimsun> borisattva: just copy the breezy-backports lines but remove "-backports"
<DEdwards> I am a DOOFFF
<DEdwards> I see that
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Click On It
<DEdwards> click enable right
<borisattva> thanks!
<Evil_Whisper> Yep
<Evil_Whisper> Then Try to goto a webpage
<Evil_Whisper> like google
<sam_> nickrud, why would you want to boot into a virtual console
<nickrud> sam_, a lot of reasons, mainly having to do with running a computer as a server, or personal preferences.
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Did it work?
<ispiked> xenex: still alive? ;)
<nickrud> sam_, the ___old___ way was startx, no fancy display managers
<DEdwards> evil_whisper, yeah thanks.
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: No Problem, Does your wifi work as well?
<sureshot> oops
<DEdwards> evil_whisper, they both just needed to be enabled and set to DHCP.
<sureshot> how does one register there nic on here
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Awsome glad it works. :-)
<Evil_Whisper> *Awesome
<no0tic> xenex, are you still with us?
<DEdwards> evil_whisper, thanks for the help.
<mwe> sureshot: /msg nickserv help register
<ispiked> no0tic: did mode managed fix the essid thing?
<kriggy> sam: I'm going to reinstall.  I must not have picked the right settings but it seemed straightforward
<Evil_Whisper> DEdwards: Your welcome glad I could help :-)
<no0tic> ispiked, no, sudo I think ;)
<no0tic> ispiked, I launch iwconfig always with essid and channel options
<no0tic> ispiked, mode can be auto
<nickrud> kriggy, what kind of video card do you have
<dfgas> anyone know what package i have to install to get oRTP? i am using gaim cvs and it requires that package for voice/video and i think i have it installed but its not working
<xenex> no0tic, my internet disconnected after i did that last command
<xenex> no0tic, so i had to remove my wireless card because nothing else would work
<kriggy> It's on the mother board of a Dell Dimension L500cx.  BTY DSL works well.
<sam_> nickrud, you still here
<nickrud> sam_, yes.
<no0tic> xenex, well, because probably the accesspoint dhcp server had changed your default route
<sam_> man  I will never and I mean never
<sam_> hit ctl,alt,f1 again
<nickrud> kriggy, in a terminal, lspci, and look for what kind of video it has
<pashaw> sam_,   why?
<durt> is there a way to see my apt-get history
<durt> ?
<no0tic> xenex, now.. do your wireless card have an ip?
<nickrud> sam_, ctl-alt-f7 to get back :)
<ispiked> durt: /var/log/dpkg is what I use.
<no0tic> xenex, dhcp assigned an ip to it?
<Evil_Whisper> durt: Synaptic --> File --> History
<mwe> or just alt-f7
<kriggy> nickrud: to late I'm reisntalling.  I may have chosen server at the very beginning instead of just hitting "enter" at the boot prompt.
<sam_> it put me into a state that I have no idea how to get out of
<sam_> now you tell me
<mwe> sam_: alt-f7
<nickrud> kriggy, ok, it's not like it takes long to reinstall :)
<pashaw> sam_,   everyoone from space knows that
<sam_> not everyone
<Yv12345vY> not sure what i did but the system runs much faster now
<kriggy> nickrud: thanks for your help!
<sam_> due to work I have been using windows for years
<nickrud> kriggy, what help? Maybe a little moral support.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<borisattva> it worked, and now i understand the consept of repositories configuration. thanks nick, crim
<xenex> no0tic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/TALnrD98.html <- what i got from the last command, i also just got disconnected again
<sam_> about a month ago I quit work and throw out my windows machines
<Evil_Whisper> Can somone help me with this error? wine-0.9.4_0.9.4-1_i386.deb (--install):
<Evil_Whisper>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache', which is also in
<Evil_Whisper> package capplets-data
<mcquaid> so is it all or nothing with sudo? i have users set up so there home is not readable by each other, can I make sudo respect that still? or once they have admin they can read all?
<varsendagger> what is a good program to see a harddrive graphically?
<kriggy> sam: thanks for your help as well. Are you back to normal now?
<sam_> all I have now is ubuntu
<no0tic> xenex, why you launched it 3 times?
<ispiked> xenex: you get diconnected because you get a new IP.
<sam_> yep
<xenex> no0tic, i dont know :x
<xenex> ispiked, oh...:x
<Evil_Whisper> Can somone help me with this? trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache', which is also in
<Evil_Whisper> package capplets-data
<Evil_Whisper> Errors were encountered
<no0tic> xenex, :)
<nalioth> mcquaid: edit your sudoers file
<xenex> no0tic, should i put the card back in?
<mwe> Evil_Whisper: yeah, don't install unoffical debs or remove the other package
<Evil_Whisper> I made that deb
<nickrud> mcquaid, you can configure sudo that way, but I don't think it's non-trivial. You might want to look into just giving particular users particular rights with sudo
<Evil_Whisper> tho
<Evil_Whisper> using check install
<no0tic> xenex, try, then do the same thing and try to ping something out on the internet
<xenex> no0tic, i inserted my wireless card and the light is blinking
<ispiked> xenex: try `ping -c 4 google.com'.
<xenex> ispiked, my wireless card isnt working, its still trying to find an access point because of the blinking light
<niffe> i cant get my linksys wpc54g work :/
<ispiked> xenex: ah.
<ispiked> xenex: `sudo dhclient wlan0'  should help that.
<Evil_Whisper> I can't remove capplets-data it removes gnome
<no0tic> ispiked, xenex well, it's 3:35 am here, I'm going to sleep, good luck!
<durt> i think when libxine1c2 was upgraded a couple of days ago, totem-xine and other video players stopped working...
<mwe> Evil_Whisper: maybe you can do it if you use a different --prefix for ./configure - like /usr/local
<ispiked> no0tic: cya.
<xenex> no0tic, thanks for your help, i hope this will work :\
<Evil_Whisper> Aw I forgot the prefix
<sam_> niffe, I have the WMP54G and it worked great
<cafuego> !info beagle dapper
<ubotu> beagle: (indexing and search tool for your personal data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 726 kB, Installed size: 2312 kB
<niffe> sam_: my doesnt find anything when i scan with it
<cafuego> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3100 kB
<sureshot> ok all call me stupid but i cant figigure out how to set a password for my nic would someone be so kind to help out a littlel
<no0tic> ispiked, xenex bye!
<Evil_Whisper> thanks
<xenex> ispiked, its still flashing
<pashaw> sureshot,   /msg nickserver register <password>
<sureshot> thanks
<sam_> niffe, check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<pashaw> sureshot,   oops  nickserv
<sam_> there are instructions here for installling
<ispiked> xenex: so what happens when you do the dhclient thing?
<Evil_Whisper> takes forever compiling it :(
<robotgeek> sureshot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFIHowto
<Yv12345vY> i just started up and none of my doc apps are up.  they gave me some errors.  i'm talking about the power one, the wireless network one and the trash.  can anybody help????
<sureshot> i got it thanks.
<mwe> Evil_Whisper: it should keep the object files from the previous compile af the new ./configure. thus make should be much faster the second time
<niffe> sam_: it says Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface        Subsystem: Linksys: Unknown device 0033
<sam_> niffe, think I spoke to soon man I hope you have the WPC54GS
<niffe> yep, ver2
<cafuego> niffe: I have one of them. Works fine via ndiswrapper (with wpasupplicant)
<niffe> hmm, why it is texas instrument ;P
<cafuego> niffe: TI makes the ACX chipsets
<niffe> cafuego: hmm, what is wpasupplicant?
<cafuego> niffe: wpasupplicant is a userspace wpa encryption service.
<ispiked> xenex: dhclient is a command that tried to get an IP address for your card using dhcp from your router.
<ssdo> anybody have an idea on reboot problems satelite laptop with breezy?
<ispiked> ssdo: need more details.
<sam_> cafuego, I never could seem to get those wrappers installed correctly
<ssdo> it does not reboot after logging out in gnome
<skon> has anyone had success running AIM for windows, not gAIM? I can't actually download the DEB file from the site
<Yv12345vY> ssdo, yeah, more details.  I have breezy runnin on an alienware laptop and it takes forever to rebot
<cafuego> sam_: it's precompiled, how hard can it be?
<ispiked> ssdo: why should it?
<kaminix> anyone good at compilation problems here? I'm trying to compile GAIM 2.0.0beta1. =/
<niffe> cafuego: what if i doent have encryption on the box?
<sam_> have no idea
<cafuego> niffe: Then you don't bother with wep or wpa.
<sam_> spent have the night with no luck
<mwe> kaminix: and you don't have all the libraries you need to do it?
<kaminix> The config say I do.
<ssdo> i want it fixed and i still havent found a solution, i was hoping anybody in here knows
<sam_> guess it's jsut me
<kaminix> It's the make that gives me error.
<kaminix> *errors
<niffe> yep, iv booted the box so there is no cyption now
* cafuego has too many neighbours with wifi and is not intent on sharing his bandwidth
<mwe> kaminix: what errors? pastebin
<Yv12345vY> ssdo, and you tell it to reboot after logging out??
<robotgeek> cafuego: you heard the one on bash.org about stealing wireless, right?
<niffe> anyone here to come with realvnc and fix my wlan? :)
<kaminix> msrtprecv.c: In function 'ms_rtp_recv_process':
<kaminix> msrtprecv.c:123: error: 'struct _RtpSession' has no member named 'payload_type'
<kaminix> make[3] : *** [msrtprecv.lo]  Error 1
<kaminix> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/anders/gaim-2.0.0beta1/src/mediastreamer'
<kaminix> make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<kaminix> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/anders/gaim-2.0.0beta1/src'
<kaminix> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<kaminix> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/anders/gaim-2.0.0beta1'
<kaminix> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<mwe> kaminix: don't paste in here
<ssdo> yup, then verbose follows telling me its shutting down then after "rebooting" appears, laptop screen just go black
<kaminix> Where then?
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<mwe> there
<skon> nobody's tried AIM for linux?
<mwe> then paste the url to your paste in here
<cafuego> kaminix: Broken code. rm -rf or go to #c./
<Yv12345vY> ssdo, how old is the laptop?  back in the day i used to have similar problems with my old ibm
<sam_> well I need to go get some food. thanks to all
<sam_> later
<ssdo> i have to push power button to start it again...shutdown is ok, its reboot thats a problem
<kaminix> What's #c./
<niffe> anyone here to come with realvnc and fix my wlan? :)
<cafuego> kaminix: the C help channel.
<Yv12345vY> not sure ssdo, sorry
<ssdo> satellite a10, pemtium4,ram 256mb, intel extreme graphics
<kaminix> How do I fix a broken code? Just reconfigure the source?
<cafuego> Your problem is not an Ubuntu problem.
<mwe> kaminix: paste at the pastebin, but more output and I'll have a look
<NCLife> what programm would you guys suggest for dvd burning?
<Zen> Yeah, so my installation of Ubuntu died some how =S
<Zen> no idea
<Eleaf> I like k3b NCLife
<kaminix> mwe, how much more? That's where the error messages start.
<NCLife> thanks Eleaf, i shall give it a try
<mwe> kaminix: maybe 50 lines back upto and including the error
<cafuego> Like I said, the code is broken. If you don't know C, just give up, delete it.
<mwe> Well it compiled for me, so the code is not broken
<Zen> Any idea why ubuntu might just die on me?  It won't properly finish bootup--it croaks after about 5 seconds on "Calculating Modules" during startup
<skon> Zen: error messages?
<cafuego> mwe: if you get missing members in structs, the code *is* broken. Either via basic erro or through missing includes.
<kaminix> mwe, I have to redo the compilation first, 'cause most of it is out of history, I'll get back to you.
<Zen> skon, something about mounting the FS I believe
<adrian__> #web
<Zen> though I know the drive is fine, it is the same drive I run Windows off of
<adrian__> joind#web
<cafuego> adrian__: /join #web
<adrian__> join#web
<adrian__> thanks cafuego
<Zen> oh well (looks sad) guess I'll just reinstall
<niffe> anyone here willing to fix my wlan with realvnc? msg me.
<skon> Zen: has it been partitioned for ext2?
<nemik> crimsun and DewDude: thanks for the help! i edited the fstab now and got the NTFS drives to work perfectly! thanks for the help guys
<Zen> can linux format a partition FAT32?
<cafuego> Zen: yes. 'mkfs.vfat' can do that.
<kaminix> Could the code break if I ./configure a lot with different flags?
<cafuego> kaminix: Not normally. I'd lay the blame squarly with the authors.
<Zen> skon, it was formatted Reiser
<DewDude> no problem
<DewDude> i totally forgot
<skon> What is Reiser
<h4x> hello. Does ubuntu have portage? like gentoo
<crimsun> h4x: no.
<h4x> crimsun: thanks
<skon> h4x: apt-get or synaptic
<Zen> skon, ReiserFS--a high performance (supposedly) filesystem http://www.namesys.com/
<skon> Zen: why don't you just do ext2 ? that's what linux usually is
<Zen> skon, linux is usually used with ext3 =S
<kaminix> Is there anyway to know if the new release of xorg and gaim will be in dapper?
<crimsun> kaminix: post-NY, yes
<nickrud> kaminix, you can check the current package status for dapper on packages.ubuntu.com
<skon> or that
<skon> why not use that
<kaminix> Is it post-NY the freeze-thingie will be? When they stop adding programs to dapper?
<durt> im convince the problem is that libxine1c2 1.0.1-1ubuntu10 works but the newer 1.0.1-1ubuntu10.2 doesnt. where can i get my hands on this older version?
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me print with a canon i560? i have downloaded drivers and done everything listed in the canon iXXX howto thread but it is still not working
<Evil_Whisper> later guys
<Zen> skon, the performance increase by using Reiser is quite noticable, especially compared to journaled ext3 (normal)
<Amaranth> durt: 10.2 means it's a security update, you should file a bug so they can make the security fix unbreak things
<Evil_Whisper> bye
<crimsun> kaminix: no, post-NY == post-New Year
<skon> Oh, you're probably right, I've just never heard of it, so it could be a compatibility issue with the Ubuntu installer
<crimsun> kaminix: obviously Upstream Version Freeze (UVF) means nothing new will go in
<Amaranth> durt: otherwise, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xine-lib/libxine1c2_1.0.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb
<Amaranth> durt: just make sure you don't let synaptic, apt-get, update-notifier, etc upgrade it again
<kaminix> I meant if the UFV will be post-NY. :)
<crimsun> kaminix: yes, UVF is post-NY
<nemik> so when i try to open some wmv files, i get a warning saying it could be a security risk, but i can open them with the "open with" application, is this Xine spitting this error?
<kaminix> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6101 pasted.
<ElitePete> nemik, no.
<Zen> skon, that's the thing--I would understand that, but I've been using this for over a month
<kaminix> 87 rows
<nemik> ElitePete: is there a way to get rid of the warning so it will play just when i double-click?
<Amaranth> nemik: no, that's nautilus being stupid
<niffe> alvanson: can you see my msg
<ElitePete> nemik, right click the file "open with"
<Amaranth> nemik: the .wmv part of the file says it's one mimetype, the actual file says it's another
<Amaranth> nemik: nautilus warns you about this because someone could be tricking you into opening a bad file
<nemik> Amaranth ElitePete: oh ok, i see
<Yv12345vY> anybody know how to fix this "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"???
<skon> Zen: I see...well I'm sorry I don't have much to offer, you seem to know more about this than I do right now
<Amaranth> Yv12345vY: dapper?
<Wilf> can ubuntu convert NTFS to EXT3 without wiping the data?
<Amaranth> Wilf: No, but you can resize the NTFS to make room for an ext3 partition.
<Yv12345vY> Amaranth, what's dapper?
<Wilf> mmmm that doesn't help me...
<Amaranth> Yv12345vY: I'll take that as a no. :) What did you do before this started happening?
<Wilf> you see i've been meaning to go back to ubuntu (i used to use it alot, but school required me to use some software suites that only run under windows)
<Wilf> so now it has corrupted somehow, so perfect time to swap
<Yv12345vY> Amaranth, i wanted to delete a file
<cyphase> does anyone know of a tool that can take an ethereal capture file and return all the web pages that were requested?
<Wilf> however my D: is full of music and stuff...
<Yv12345vY> Amaranth, i got similar errors at startup
<purplefeltangel> wilf: i don't know about that, but try downloading ntfsprogs. it does stuff with ntfs.
<Amaranth> Yv12345vY: hrm
<cyphase> i know that doesn't exactly make sense, so you can ask what i mean :P
<Amaranth> Yv12345vY: i dunno, sorry
<Wilf> mmmmk, thanks purplefeltangel and Amaranth.
<Yv12345vY> could this be nautilus related??
<Yv12345vY> i wonder
<netdur> is there place for "dapper wishlist"?
<pashaw> Wilf, leave it ntfs for now     youll be able to read it  just not write to safely
<Amaranth> Wilf: You could resize the NTFS, install ubuntu in the free space, copy things over, delete the NTFS, then resize the ext3.
<durt> sorry amaranth, my battery just died :( where'd you say that old libxine was and where do i file a bug? thanks
<Eleaf> is there an easy way to diskless boot?
<Amaranth> Wilf: Of course somewhere along that trip you'll probably end up killing a partition anyway so it's probably not the best idea.
<Amaranth> durt: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xine-lib/libxine1c2_1.0.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb
<Amaranth> durt: file a bug at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> !usbbot
<ubotu> Amaranth: Not a clue
<Amaranth> err
<durt> thanks
<Amaranth> Eleaf: I guess not. :/
<cafuego> Eleaf: PXE
<durt> it works now :) - i guess it was a bug
<niffe> anyone here willing to fix my wlan with realvnc? msg me.
<Syco54645> hi i need some help
<Syco54645> my harddrive fried
<Zen> any word on ATI 3D support in AMD64 linux distros?
<Syco54645> so i am getting a new one soon
<alvanson> welcome to my world
<HrdwrBoB> Zen: there is a word, and the word is no
<HrdwrBoB> just use i386
<skierkegaard> how do i mount a samba share?
<gimmulf> install a 32bit distro, that's what i did after trying ubuntu4 distro... Had problems with almost everything :)
<Syco54645> but i ordered an sata and my board doesnt support it, so i am going to need to get an sata controller.  i know that promise cards work very well in linux (at least from my experience), but i already have a promise ide controller in my machine.  would a promise sata controller conflict with the ide controller
<Hydroksyde> Zen, the other word is buy an NVidia card
<Syco54645> and since i want to get this system up and going asap, i was wondering if anyone has any experience with sata controllers in linux and could recommend one to me
<Hydroksyde> damn
<Syco54645> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816102060
<Syco54645> that is the one that i am looking at
<Hikaru79> Whenever I open a text file with Gedit from a mounted FTP share using Nautilus, it opens it read-only. I *do* have write permission to the directory, so why can't gEdit open the file in anything but read-only? =/
<skierkegaard> anyone here answering questions?
<pashaw> skierkegaard,   linux to windows   or windows to linux?
<Syco54645> no
<nickrud> skierkegaard, no
<Syco54645> pashaw no
<admrl> nope i dont think anyone answers questions on here
<Syco54645> lol
<admrl> go to #questions to ask them
<skierkegaard> its a linux system both sides
<mwe> cafuego: if the code for gaim2-beta1 is broken, I wonder why it compiles for me
<pashaw> skierkegaard,   then why are you using smb
<Hikaru79> skierkegaard, then use NFS or something, not smb =/
<parksy> crimsun: still around? was talking to you earlier about a sound card
<skierkegaard> ok, maybe im messed up, what if it is windows?
<Hikaru79> Windows client or windows server?
<jose> anyone care to help me?
<skierkegaard> client
<pashaw> skierkegaard,   windows uses smb  linux to linux  nfs is better
<nickrud> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<nickrud> jose, that means just ask :)
<mwe> kaminix: still here?
<ispiked> what does ubuntu do with /etc/hostname?
<jose> yeah I kinda figured that...lol
<skierkegaard> ubotu, because i often get ignored
<ubotu> skierkegaard: I haven't a clue
<jose> I need help installing WINE
<nickrud> skierkegaard, you're not getting ignored, it's just
<mwe> jose: sudo apt-get install wine
<jose> and that mean what?
<thunderbolt> Anyone have any experience installing a Epson Stylus CX3700 or CX3800 or CX3800, or compiling and installing guten-print 5rc1 without breaking anything?
<nickrud> jose, apt-get is THE tool for getting software
* nickrud thinks aptitude though
<jose> where do I get it?
<thunderbolt> jose: it's installed with your base ubuntu system.
<Syco54645> anyone here that can help me out with the sata?
<nickrud> jose, it's on your system. Have you ever used a command line (if I'm insulting your intelligence, sorry :)
<jose> how do I access it?  Sorry for all the questions..still learing
<jose> that's ok nickrud
<nickrud> jose, then, in a terminal, sudo apt-get install wine
<thunderbolt> Anyone have experience with gutenprint?
<thunderbolt> Installing it from source?
<whyameye> Is there a way to keep programs from stealing focus from each other? I'm running one program and suddenly OpenOffice pops up and asks me about saving something. In Windows you can prevent programs from stealing focus from each other. Is there a way to do this with ubuntu?
<nickrud> jose, if that doesn't find wine, say so.
<nickrud> go bengals
<mwe> nickrud: he needs to enable universe if he hasn't, to get wine
<brownsfan> nickrud: they are having a good year
<thunderbolt> Or alternatively, precautions to take before installing something from source, in case stuff breaks.
<nickrud> mwe, exctly
<jose> it's asking me for a password but it won't let me type anything
<nickrud> jose, it just doesn't repeat your keystrokes, for security
<Madpilot> jose: just type, passwords are hidden
<mustard5> jose, you can't see it , but its being entered
<pashaw> whyameye, set your current window   to stay on top
<nickrud> enter your own password
* Hydroksyde waits for kernel sources to download
<kriggy> nickrud: The re-install worked.
<mwe> kaminix: ping
<Hydroksyde> are linmodem drivers in ubuntu anywhere?
<kaminix> mwe, I'm here.
<whyameye> pashaw: so then when I *want* to switch I'd have to undo that. Clumsy.
<nickrud> kriggy, great.
<mwe> kaminix: this is a breezy system?
<sambagirl> happy holidays from your brasilian freind, chao!
<whyameye> I want to set it up so *I* choose the focus of the program, not Gnome.
<Hydroksyde> this is for an intel 436EP
<pashaw> whyameye, may be a nicer way   but that works
<Hydroksyde> i mean
<Hydroksyde> 536EP
<thunderbolt> Hydroksyde: I don't see any linmodem stuff in apt-cache, there are some non-free drivers for winmodems, though.
<mustard5> Hydroksyde, not in the repositories I don't think..you need to get hem from an outside source
<Hydroksyde> mustard5, thought so
<kaminix> Kind of... I did a server installation and aptituded in xorg and fluxbox.
<mustard5> !winmodem
<ubotu> winmodem is probably To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Hikaru79> Is it possible to make nautilus scripts appear in the primary context menu, not the "Scripts" submenu? I have an "Open Terminal Here" script, but its so inconvenient to go to the submenu to use it :(
<Hikaru79> I know Hoary used to have it in the first level.
<whyameye> pashaw: it doesn't do what I want.
<Hikaru79> Is it still possible to do that, or was that script compiled into Nautilus?
<dima_> hey how can i install LiVES of Ubuntu ???
<jose> i think it's installing now
<nickrud> Hikaru79, no, but you could install nautilus-open-terminal
<mwe> kaminix: yeah, but you use breezy in your sources.list, right?
<Hikaru79> dima_, you don't install lives...
<nickrud> it's on the main menu
<kaminix> mwe, yes.
<nickrud> *context
<mustard5> Hikaru79, you on gnome?
<Hikaru79> Oh, hey, cool. Thanks nickrud.
<Hikaru79> mustard5, yeah.
<Madpilot> Hikaru79: does your right-click menu have an "Open in Terminal" option when you right-click a directory?
<mwe> kaminix: did you install libao-dev and libaudiofile-dev, like suggested in README?
<dima_> no i mean video editing software
<mustard5> Hikaru79, there is a package you can install that puts a terminal option in your context menu
<Hikaru79> Madpilot, no, but it has Scripts->Open Terminal Here
<Hikaru79> Okay, yes, thanks :)
<Hikaru79> But, for future reference, is it possible anyway?
<Hikaru79> With other scripts, for example>?
<mwe> kaminix: and is your system up to date -eg sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaminix> mwe, good idea to use the readme file. Well... those were some of the files I ended up installing.
<kaminix> Yes.
<Madpilot> Hikaru79: don't think so, but I guess I got the right-click option from the nautilus-open-terminal package
* Madpilot wonders why nautilus-open-terminal isn't a default install...
<mwe> kaminix: so libao-dev and libaudiofile-dev are installed?
<kaminix> mwe, yes.
<dima_> Does anybody know how to instal "LiVES"- video editing software for UBUNTU???
<BlankFie> What is the command line program on Ubuntu to configure X?
<mustard5> Madpilot, yeah, it would be handy
<kaminix> This is the configuration I was using btw, thought it might be of interest... ./configure --with-speex --enable-vv=yes --enable-mono=yes --enable-gnutls=yes --enable-dbus --disable-perl
<mwe> kaminix: Then I'm kinda lost, sorry. it compiles fine for me
<jose> If it says it's install now where do I go to to launch it?
<Madpilot> mustard5: the other little tweak that should be in by default, IMO, is the "turn Numlock on by default" package - numlockx, I think it's called...
<mwe> kaminix: ok.
<kaminix> mwe, still no idea? =/
<mwe> kaminix: speex is that a phone thing?
<blanky> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<dima_> does anybody know any good video editing software ???
<kaminix> It's an audio codec, think it's used for phoneing.
<mustard5> Madpilot, yes. I agree. :)  I'm always tapping away on the numpad fruitlessly when I first start up :)
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Madpilot> mustard5: enabling the numlock fix is fairly easy - ask google or search ubuntuforums...
<niffe> alvanson: here?
<mwe> kaminix: can you compile it if you just ./configure --prefix=/usr/local ?
<kaminix> mwe, I'll see.
<kaminix> First time it gave an error about my Perl libaries though, shouldn't I include --disable-perl?
<mwe> kaminix: I didn't
<lowman62> what file type would a lexar jumpdrive secure be?
<kaminix> mwe, what perl libaries do you have installed?
<kaminix> Now I don't have mono support on... won't I miss out on some cool features then?
<mwe> kaminix: a lot. what is it complaining about?
<jose> where do I go to luanch WINE?
<kaminix> mwe, don't remember, it was hours ago and I solved it with "--disable-perl". I think it said something about Perl libaries not beaing in the right place.
<lowman62> i been searching all day to this stupid jumpdrive to work...i got it finally mounted but I cannot write to it :(
<mwe> kaminix: I tend to think it's the speex that's causing the error, since the error is about rtc which has to do with voip
<mwe> kaminix: but disabling perl shouldn't cause compile errors I guess
<Eleaf> hmm
<kaminix> mwe, Got the perl error. Should I paste it or just reconfigure with --disable-perl?
<lowman62> is nfsd a filesystem format? :P
<mustard5> lowman, ntfs is
<kaminix> mwe, it was when I disabled perl the problem solved.
<mustard5> lowman62, dont' know about nfsd
<mwe> kaminix: well if you care about perl, paste the error
<lowman62> hmmm! I wonder if it is ntfs...i think i tried that already tho :P
<Eleaf> I may use the livecd for a computer to add it to my renderfarm (it doesn't have a harddrive)  will I be able to enable ssh, since by default ubuntu doesn't come with openssh server...
<kaminix> I don't know if I do... are there any cool features if I include perl? :p
<Amaranth> no paste
<mwe> kaminix: or try ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --disable-perl
<Eleaf> hmm
<mustard5> lowman62, so what is the name of the device then?
<mustard5> lowman62, have you done a sudo fdisk -l <insert device name here> command?
<mwe> kaminix: I haven't used it, but I'm sure you can do some cool scripting if you're into that sort of thing
<BlankFie> So for some reason ubuntu stopped working O_o
<lowman62> yes I did that and it did not show up
<BlankFie> Kind of.
<kaminix> mwe, ok, I'm not, so I'll disable it. :)
<BlankFie> X won't start and it's not picking up my network card.
<lowman62> "/dev/sdb"
<BlankFie> (That I can tell
<mwe> kaminix: yeah. try ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --disable-perl
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mustard5> lowman62, if its ntfs then linux can't in a general sense write to ntfs
<mustard5> lowman62, certain experimental programs can do it.
<kaminix> mwe, do you know if there's anything cool I need mono for? Or is it just scripting thingies too?
<BlankFie> The last thing I did was install Cluster Knoppix and reconfigured LILO
<mwe> kaminix: I don't know. disabling stuff should not cause compile errors, I think
<nickrud> kaminix, I just dropped back in, but off the top of my head?: beagle, muine, tomboy, all mono things I use daily
<lowman62> mustard5: i think i messed it up the last time i had mandrake installed...see it used to have a little program built into it and i deleted it off and so i thought maybe if i could mount it i could share it to my windows box and change its format...i am not even sure if you can do that \
<mwe> kaminix: I'm more worried about the speex, but it's just a hunch
<kaminix> But I'm thinking about enabling it, since I might miss out on cool features if I don't.
<kaminix> making ./configure --disable-perl --prefix=/usr/local now
<blanky> hey guys, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , it says something about using drivers from ati.com, are they better than the ones found in synaptic?
<phasegen> Anyone have a recommendation for a good all-in-one ?  My epson just died...
<mwe> kaminix: ok. then see if make succeeds
<Kyral> HP PSC1210
<Madpilot> phasegen: get an HP, they seem to work best with Linux
<nickrud> phasegen, don't get an psc1510
<mustard5> lowman62, ah ok..my usb stick has something similar...a built in program for locking the device with a password or something
<kaminix> Is "tcl_cmds.c:631: warning: passing argument 3 of 'Tcl_GetIndexFromObj' from incompatible pointer type
<kaminix> " a bad start? :p
<thunderbolt> phasegen: The older Epson Stylus CXs work well.
<phasegen> I never could get the epson to scan.  It was a cx4600.
<lowman62> mustard5: yes thats it...it's a lexar secure jumpdrive 128 meg
<thunderbolt> ah.
<nickrud> phasegen, if you go hp psc, make sure you get one with the 45 black ink cartridge, it's the most cost effective.
<mustard5> lowman62, hmm...have you tried looking for their website to see if they can help with the problem?
<mwe> kaminix: don't worry too much as long as it's only warnings
<kaminix> mwe, ok
<lowman62> mustard5: yes I did and they had the driver for windows but of course it gets recognized in windows xp but doesn't show up
<Madpilot> phasegen: have a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<lowman62> it shows in ubuntu but is not writable
<mustard5> lowman62, hmm k
<mustard5> lowman62, bit of a tricky problem really
<lowman62> i am beginning to think it is better to hang it on the tree as a decoration instead :(
<Ralken> anyone here useing banshee
<lowman62> mustard5: it sure is...i have exhausted myself <--doesn't give up easy on things at all
<mustard5> lowman, I found sometimes that windows always recognise the second 'drive' when you plug it in
<Eleaf> I just burnt the livecd but it still won't work..
<mustard5> lowman62, maybe you could try rebooting with the usb stick still in place
<mustard5> lowman62, in windows that is
<Ralken> anyone here using banshee
<mustard5> lowman62, my second 'drive' on the usb stick sometimes shows up as a floppy device
<Ralken> well better question anyone here can help me get banshee working correctly under ubuntu
<mustard5> lowman62, that was on windows 98 though
<lowman62> mustard5: I tried that several times as well as tweaking the registry to see if I could get it to show...I think it is just toasted...and the time spent i could save and just buy another one ...bigger and better LOL
<mustard5> lowman62, probably right :)
<mwe> kaminix: well I just tried to compile with speex support and it succeded
<mustard5> lowman62, I can imagine its annoying to have toasted it though :)
<lowman62> *hangs it on the tree* :P
<kaminix> mwe, bad news for me, right?
<kaminix> :(
<lowman62> ya it has some 3d files on it I really wanted...from maya
<ubuntu> a
<ubuntu> TEST
<lowman62> 6 months worth of work :(
<Ralken> I just ripped a cd using mp3 encoding with banshee and I tryed to play it and banshee just cycles through the play list without playing anything, any suggestions?
<kaminix> mwe, did you install speex from the repos or from source?
<ubuntu> ^^
<ubuntu> i am idiot
<lowman62> <--me too
<lowman62> :(
<mwe> kaminix: from the repos. I'm thinking maybe it's the mono that's causing the error though
<mwe> kaminix: has it finished compiling?
<kaminix> mwe, ok, I installed mine from source 'cause I got some error from the repo-versions.
<lowman62> isn't mono visual basic for linux? or am I wa off here?
<kaminix> mwe, 1 GHz :)
<kaminix> lowman62, it's .net for linux
<kaminix> lowman62, actully, it's for Linux, Windows and Mac.
<lowman62> ya .net...i am still trying to wrap my brain around that .net stuff
<kaminix> :)
<kaminix> How do I set a gtk-theme outside of gnome?
<mwe> kaminix: yeah. actually I got a configure error with speex just now, too
<kaminix> Seems to be working now. :)
<lowman62> cool! i am bustin a hump to learn java...i am going for scjp
<kaminix> installing now. :)
<mwe> lowman62: it's for .net stuff, like c#
<lowman62> <--still having trouble getting a grip on oop <--is not like c
<lowman62> ya I read a book about c# ...i am still sticking to c...at least for now LOL
<kaminix> Crap... now I don't have gnutls. :p I'll have to redo the compiling. :p
<kaminix> Aw well, I can atleast see if it's working. :)
<Hydroksyde> the people on the ubuntu CD cover look happy
<kaminix> Hydroksyde, why wouldn't they be? ;)
<mwe> kaminix: good. now you need to figure which option caused the error. just experiment
<lowman62> Hydroksyde: how long did you wait till you got your cd's?
<lowman62> i am on week 8 ...*tick tick tick*
<Hydroksyde> lowman62, about a month or two
<Hydroksyde> i wasn't counting
<mwe> lowman62: I'm into c# if you know C and want to learn oop, try C++
<Hydroksyde> but it was a while
<kaminix> Hmm.. why don't I have a tray-icon?
<Hydroksyde> I ordered when 5.04 was current, and got my 5.04 CDs when 5.10 was out
<BoukenPink> Okay, y'all... I just tried to install xorg-driver-fglrx like from the starter guide on the wiki, but when I have it enabled in xorg.conf, my computer will freeze a couple minutes after logging in every time... anyone know what the deal might be?
<lowman62> mwe: I have been told that before...and your probably right it would probably be a better route to go...I have never been known to take the easy road tho <--subborn taurean :|
<mwe> kaminix: I don't know. I do
<Hydroksyde> if anybody is in my half of the world, I could send some ubuntu 5.10 CDs
<mustard5> BoukenPink, you tried inspecting your Xorg.0.log?
<lowman62> Hydroksyde: what part of the world would that be?
<mustard5> BoukenPink, that might give some clues as to what is happening
<mwe> lowman62: you only had --disable-perl different from me
<kaminix> mwe, is ther anyway to tell the configure that I'm in gnome? I tihnk it might have to do with me being in fluxbox.
<lowman62> <--savannah, GA
<Hydroksyde> 90 degrees through 270 degrees
<xerophyte>  http://qdb.us/32511
<BoukenPink> mustard5, Er... Where would I find that? :)
<mustard5> BoukenPink, its in /var/log
<Hydroksyde> i live in new zealand
<thunderbolt> KIWI!
<BoukenPink> mustard5, thanks, I'll take a look.
<thunderbolt> :-D
<mustard5> BoukenPink, k..good luck
<lowman62> ok...that should take me a while to figgy that out...nah my brain hurts from the jumpdrive issue..:P
<Ralken> I just ripped a cd into mp3 format using banshee.  When I try to play the mp3's back it doesnt work. Any ideas about what I'm doing wrong.
<mwe> kaminix: try ro run it from gnome or kde and see if you get the tray icon
<mwe> kaminix: maybe it doesn't like the slit in fluxbox
<Epic|> I know this is an ubuntu channel but do any of you know of software routers that do QoS?
<Hydroksyde> Ralken, do you have the MP3 decoder installed
<Epic|> I think it's QoS. Where you can specify traffic that gets first dibs on teh connection
<kaminix> I tihnk it has to do with the compilation. 'cause I get a tray icon with Kopete and the repo-version of GAIM.
<Hydroksyde> Epic|, IPcop
<mwe> kaminix: it shouldn't matter what wm you're in when compiling
<Epic|> Really. Sweet. Thanks
<Ralken> Hydroksyde,  I think I do
<lowman62> well i was born Longitude: 80W08 Latitude: 26N08 where is that?
<Ralken> Hydroksyde, gstream something?
<mwe> kaminix: ok. maybe the --disable-perl thing, though it sounds weird
<Hydroksyde> Epic|, there's another freebsd based router called monowall or something...
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hydroksyde> Ralken, not sure
<Hydroksyde> what ubotu said
<Epic|> Thought that required programming skillz?
<Hydroksyde> Epic|, I don't think so
<kaminix> mwe, Why should it need perl to get me a tray icon?
<Epic|> OK thanks
<thunderbolt> lowman62: You were born in Florida, perhaps?
<Hydroksyde> I use IPCop, that works for me
<BoukenPink> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6102 <- It repeats something along these lines several times.
<Epic|> How does that compair to smoothwall?
<mwe> kaminix: I don't know. it's just that it's the only configure option you had different from mine
<lowman62> thunderbolt: ding ding ding you are a winner... :P
<thunderbolt> This 'inter-net' is such a great thing.
<mustard5> BoukenPink, k..I'll see if I can make sense of it, but I am no expert :)
<Hydroksyde> Epic|, i've never tried smoothwall, but it was once based on smoothwall
<kaminix> I think I remember something from when compiling 1.5 in Gnome that the ./configure printed something about me being in gnome somewhere in the first like... 10 lines or something.
<Epic|> Alright. I'll give it a try. THanks alot
<lowman62> actually I copied the wrong one..that was my wifes...mine is this... long: 79W23  lat:43N39
<Hydroksyde> Epic|, it's LFS now, and hasn't lost any features when it moves
<ubuntu> woo
<lowman62> but you were right
<BoukenPink> mustard5, thanks. :D Nearly everyone's likely more of an expert than me. ;)
<mwe> kaminix: I see. I compiled it in kde
<Kyral> !flash
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<kaminix> Does it say anything about what wm you're using?
<dfgas> root@ubuntu:/home/dfgas# apt-get build-dep gaim
<dfgas> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<dfgas> any idea how i fix that
<Ralken> Hydroksyde, thanks I only had half of what I needed lol
<nickrud> dfgas, you need 'deb-src' lines that duplicate the 'deb' lines
<dfgas> k
<jessica_> hello
<nickrud> dfgas, in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> BoukenPink, you on gnome or kde?  just curious
<BoukenPink> mustard5, Gnome
<Wilf> not good.
<mustard5> BoukenPink, k
<jessica_> this is gonna sound really stupid but how do you install stuff on ubuntu? i've never used linux before
<Wilf> ubuntu ad a kernal panic while booting
<Wilf> off a live CD! :<
<Wilf> jessica_, put cd in cd drive, set bios to boot off cd, reboot computer, follow the prompts.
<mwe> kaminix: I didn't notice. I though you could even compile it from the terminal outside of X. let me check though
<nickrud> jessica_, you should start with, from the top panel, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Epic|> Hydroksyde, QoS is where you can specify certain traffic gets through before another type, right?
<jessica_> ok
<kaminix> mwe, ok
<mustard5> BoukenPink, can have a link to the how to and a pastebin of your xorg.conf please?
<mwe> kaminix: it says checking for a lot of compilers in the beginning, no mentioning of wm
<kaminix> Should I have one of those fortran compilers it's asking for?
<jessica_> ok i got the package manager up, anything else or is it self explanatory?
<gimmulf> how do i see a websites pagerank using googlebar?
<BoukenPink> mustard5, Sure, just a sec. :D
<mwe> kaminix: fortran. I don't think so
<Wilf> Kernal panic - not syncing: atempted to kill init! - while booting off a live cd...faulty hardware? :<
<Madpilot> !tell jessica_ about synaptic
<nickrud> jessica_, well, maybe not so self explanatory. :) But the help is pretty good
<kaminix> mwe, hmm.. aw well, at least I got it working. It'd make sense for me to go to bed now... :p It's 5:10AM here. :p
<kaminix> btw, how do I start a webcam convo with someone?
<mwe> kaminix: I don't have all that crap, f77, fortran, fort and what not
<jessica_> lol sorry guys its like my first day using this
<mwe> kaminix: good night :)
<BoukenPink> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6103 I have it on the default "ati" driver now since it works. >.>
<BoukenPink> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<BoukenPink> And that's the how-to
<Madpilot> jessica_: my first day was about seven months ago now, you pick it up quickly ;)
<BoukenPink> And I have an ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon 8500DV
<beardousa> in the console, files with red text and black background are sym links, right?
<nickrud> jessica_, then maybe Applications->Add Applications would be a better place to start, until you've climbed the curve a bit :)
<mahangu> beardousa: depends on your theme
<jessica_> awesome! just got tired of windows and cant afford a nice mac
<mustard5> BoukenPink, thanks
<mahangu> baghira installation?
<mahangu> mustard5: sup :)
<mustard5> hey mahangu
<mustard5> hey doing some troubleshootin' as usual :)
<grayman> hmmm
<Wilf> Kernal panic - not syncing: atempted to kill init! - what's wrong. happens no matter which cd i try to boot off.
<mustard5> BoukenPink, I don't see this in your xorg.conf as it says to do in the starters guide  ... Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<brownie17> does anyone know of a virus checker that works in ubuntu that will scan windows drives?
<BlankFie> apt-get can't find mplayer for some reason.
<beardousa> After unzipping some program source, should files such as INSTALL and COPYING be sym links?  I wonder what could have happened there?
<nickrud> brownie17, I've heard that clamav is good for that
<BlankFie> It's fuxing with my head. Everything I'm finding online says you can. I have universe and multiverse uncommented.
<mustard5> BoukenPink, do you have a copy of the xorg.conf that isnt working?
<mustard5> BoukenPink, I assume that part might be in there
<BoukenPink> mustard5, that's pretty much it, with the exception of "ati" instead of "fglrx"
<Madpilot> BlankFie: use Synaptic, search for mplayer - there are about a dozen packages, and I'm not sure any one of them is actually just called "mplayer" - they're all "mplayer-<something>"
<brownie17> nickrud, good on you. i got sasser, cannot stay in long enough to remove it. it just shuts down.
<BlankFie> Madpilot: I did
<mustard5> BlankFie, have you done a sudo apt-get update yet?
<BlankFie> I'm only getting one.
<BlankFie> Yeah, I ran apt-get update twice
<BlankFie> Let me refresh in synaptic.
<nickrud> brownie17, I may be 100% mistaken, tho
<mustard5> BoukenPink, you could try adding that line then? Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" ?
<lowman62> <computer attict prayer>here I lay me down to sleep. my laptop computer at my feet. if it should die before I wake. buy me a new one for goodness sake :P</computer attict prayer>
<Kyral> lol
<Madpilot> BlankFie: I'm showing 10 packages with "mplayer" in the name here... double-check your sources.list?
<BlankFie> Yeah, I did
<nickrud> brownie17, sorry, I am
<BoukenPink> I'm pretty sure I did before and it didn't work, but I'll try again, just to make sure. :)
<BlankFie> Made sure they were all uncommented.
<BlankFie> Are yu on hedgehog badger?
<mustard5> BlankFie, no breezy badger
<BlankFie> hedgehog or badger*
<BlankFie> sorry
<BlankFie> Yeah, i'm gettin g mga-vid-source
<BlankFie> :-/
<mustard5> BlankFie, have you manually edited your sources.list before?
<BlankFie> Yes, I just did.
<mustard5> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<BlankFie> I know man.
<BlankFie> /etc/apt/source.list
<mustard5> BlankFie, try getting a new sources.list from the stuff that ubotu has up above
<Hydroksyde> whenever I try to compile the 536EP driver, i get an error
<Hydroksyde>    /lib/modules...   autoconf.h does not exist
<Hydroksyde>    please install kernel source
<mustard5> BlankFie, copy over your old sources.list with a new one
<Hydroksyde> i've installed kernel-source
<Hydroksyde> i mean
<Hydroksyde> linux-source
<BlankFie> This no mouse thing is killing me.
<Hydroksyde> what kind of mouse?
<lowman62> ctrl+alt+f1 <--fixes the mouse thing :D
<beardousa> how do you see where a broken link is pointing?
<Hydroksyde> lowman62, Human Beings (tm) don't use text consoles
<lowman62> <--never accuse me of such things ...eww eww
<Hydroksyde> and yet you're in a channel for "linux for human beings"?
<nickrud> beardousa, ls -l <link>
<lowman62> ya just seeing what the othersides doin *shrugs* :P
<mahangu> Hydroksyde: be nice now
<rahendrix> hello anyone now how to get the fglrx drivers to work with the X200m Chip
<thunderbolt> We cybertronians have come here to take care of you, puny flesh-creature.
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to attempt some script editing, and would welcome some help.
<lowman62> lol
<tonyyarusso> I want to make an if statement in my suspend script that checks whether the linuxant HSF driver is running or not, and stop it if it is (I have the command for the second part).
<beardousa> ahh, that gave me the info I needed to get this working.  thanks
<BlankFie> Crap, need mouse so badly.
<lowman62> BlankFie: I was sayin that the other day when I was trying to draw a circle with my etch-a-sketch :P
<otep> errr pretty offtopic but has anyone here ever tried to d'load wikipedia.org for offline browsing?
<BlankFie> LOL
<ordinary> How many gigs is wikipedia?
<thunderbolt> Its under a gig for only the latest, IIRC
<BoukenPink> mustard5, Well... It still froze up >.>
<grajul> hello im new to this can any one help me how do you install a .run document
<fr33mind> I would like to convert AVI to somthing readable with my home dvd.  mpeg maybe?  what is the name of the tool to do that?
<kaffeend> aloha
<BlankFie> How do you paste in nano?
<mustard5> BoukenPink, yeah..I realised as you left I might have sold you a red herring :)
<Kyral> CTRL+SHIFT+V
<intelikey> hello kaffeend
<mustard5> BoukenPink, sorry :)
<BlankFie> Nope :-/
<mustard5> BoukenPink, I'm at a loss unfortunately
<BlankFie> It was coppied from X
<kaffeend> hi intelikey
<BlankFie> So.. I need the mouse
<BoukenPink> mustard5, Thanks for trying. :)
<Kyral> BlankFie: thats it
<tonyyarusso> Will modprobe -r blahblah get upset if blahblah isn't loaded?
<mustard5> BoukenPink, I've tried googling up the error message with no luck...
<intelikey> BlankFie dubble click
<kaffeend> wow - been away for a long time, forgot how many p33ps were in here :o
<BlankFie> Doubl click with my pen0r?
<mustard5> BoukenPink, its really the only option I can think of..to google up your brand of card and see if there are others that have the same problem
<intelikey> BlankFie that is to say both mouse buttons at one time
<BlankFie> hmmm
<BlankFie> Ok, I don't have mouse buttons to click
<BoukenPink> mustard5, It's funny, because it worked on hoary~
<hanasaki> can soemoen help em wwith chaining and squidGuard?
<mustard5> BoukenPink, hmmmm
<kaffeend> I was running Ubuntu64 months ago, and had numerous troubles... well, now I'm back with i386 :D
<mustard5> BoukenPink, you could try reading the guides that ubotu has and see if they have anymore information
<mustard5> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<tonyyarusso> !info modprobe
<mustard5> BoukenPink, check the two links above from ubotu
<BlankFie> kaffeend: Was that hoary or no?
<kaffeend> hi ubotu - did ya miss me?
<hanasaki> squidguard keeps crashing
<BoukenPink> mustard5, Thanks. :)
<mustard5> BoukenPink, the forum link has some stuff on troubleshooting
<kaffeend> BlankFie: Hoary - aye
<fr33mind> What is the name of the app to convert AVI to MPEG ?
<BlankFie> Hopefully Badger is better
<kaffeend> !avi
<ubotu> methinks avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BlankFie> AVI is for everything
<BlankFie> WMV is for windows.
<kaffeend> BlankFie: so do I :) I'm downloading the iso now
<BlankFie> Heh
<BlankFie> What's a text editor for X?
<Madpilot> BlankFie: gEdit?
<BlankFie> thanks!
<silverton> nano, vim, gedit..um...kwrite
<BlankFie> woot
<Kyral> gedit, mousepad, XEmacs, XVim, krwite, kate...
* kaffeend loves gEdit
<BlankFie> Couldn't paste the sources config
<nickrud> gvim is the one
<BlankFie> The only x editor I could think of is kate
<intelikey> i have a defered question about cups and hp pcs750 printer combo,  i set the thing up in and it worked then rebooted and no work no mo.   i tried to set it up again and all i get is "cups server unreachable"  it's on the same box how can it be un reachable ?
<Madpilot> !start an editor war
<ubotu> ed is better than emacs.
<kaffeend> heya nickrud - remember moi?
<nickrud> kaffeend, sure do :)
<kaffeend> I'm having another crack at Ubuntu nickrud
<nickrud> yes? you're having better success this time, I hope
<intelikey> any sharp sysadmin have the key to this ?
<BlankFie> WOOT!
<kaffeend> hehe... d/loading the iso installer now ;)
* BlankFie does the truffle shuffle
<Amaranth> intelikey: is cupsd running?
* BlankFie is installing mplayer
* kaffeend is at 82%
<salut> rebonjour q tous1
<salut> jai encore un leger probleme ^^
<nickrud> kaffeend, when it's installed, I'd suggest starting at http://AddingRepositoriesHowto (if you hadn't already planned that)
<intelikey> Amaranth no  and if i do a /etc/init.d/cupsys restart i get error cupsd exited with code 99
<kaffeend> nickrud: cheers :)
<nickrud> kaffeend, hope to see you around ;)
<salut> ho::sorry zrong chqnnel MP
<tonyyarusso> Can someone answer my question about modprobe above?
<kaffeend> I'll be back in here using Xchat soon tho
<kaffeend> no mIRC Krap
<fr33mind> !start an op war
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, fr33mind
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i didn't see it ask again.
<ArabianMystic> Greetings. I have just installed Ubuntu but X does not want to run...
<kaffeend> anyone use the wiki here? lol
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Will modprobe -r blahblah get upset if blahblah isn't loaded?
<intelikey> Amaranth why would i get error code 99 ?
<BlankFie> !start stop
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, BlankFie
<niffe> well, that wlan just wont run
<Amaranth> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=374918&postcount=5
<pashaw> ArabianMystic, back to Ubuntu now  not debian right?
<kaffeend> ubotu: are you on drugs?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kaffeend
<intelikey> tonyyarusso modprobe loads modules that's what it's for.
<Madpilot> kaffeend: :D
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: You're back :)
<intelikey> Amaranth looking
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: That is correct.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   just got home
<athauglas> hey all.
<fr33mind> !start cashflow
<ubotu> fr33mind: Are you smoking crack?
<kaffeend> MadPilot: has ubotu been nerfed?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: me too. I just logged in.
<fr33mind> !start smoking crack
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, fr33mind
<Madpilot> kaffeend: not that I know of - what's not working?
<kaffeend> ubotu: what is crack?
<ubotu> kaffeend: I think you lost me on that one
<kaffeend> nerfed
<nickrud> !me
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   pastebin your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> nickrud: What?
<kaffeend> he used to say "that's what a lot of people in here smoke"
<athauglas> anyone able to help out with wireless issues?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: Okay. I did in fact do a number of things. Not only did I reinstall but I re-downloded the image and re-burned it onto an entirely new disc.
<Madpilot> kaffeend: if you mean, "Has someone cleared some of the sillier tells out", then yeah, I think cafuego did
<kaffeend> MadPilot: okies
<pashaw> ArabianMystic, not a bad idea
<Madpilot> kaffeend: you're welcome to add them back in until the next cleanout! :P
<Amaranth> kaffeend: Please don't make the bot say things like that.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, My issue is that the linuxant HSF modem driver upsets suspend, so I'm trying to add a line stopping it to the suspend script, per the ThinkWiki suggestion, but I need to know if the script needs to check whether it's loaded or not and only run that command if it is, or if it can just be run regardless.
<kaffeend> w00t! 91%
<andrew> Anyone know a good chan on IRC for hardware questions?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: No he isn't. :)
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: Erm... I'm on the command-line... I wouldn't know how to copy and paste stuff to a website...
<riskk> hi
<kaffeend> andrew: what's your hardware problem?
<riskk> im trying to install ubuntu on my computer and i keep getting this error" there was a problem reading data from the cd-rom please make sure it is in the drive. if retrying does not work, you should check the integrity of the cdrom"
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  ok   1 sec
<riskk> i know the cd is okay though..i have many copies of the distro and they all do that
<Madpilot> kaffeend: !run still works - try that one :P
<intelikey> tonyyarusso no it shouldn't cry too much if it is not loaded.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Now that's good.
<kaffeend> MadPilot: wtf??
<andrew> kaffeend, its a hot summer and Im getting overheat problems. I checked AMDs site and my CPU can run at higher temps, but it seems my mobo auto-shuts down at around 65. Need to find a way to change the threshold
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Okay.
<riskk> anyone?
* tonyyarusso Crosses fingers while editing suspend script.
<Madpilot> andrew: that sounds like a BIOS setting
<Amaranth> riskk: try burning another CD, but at a slower speed
* athauglas is a total nubcake and needs help with wireless problems
<fr33mind> The wiki doesn't answer me... I'm looking to convert AVI to mpeg..
<kaffeend> andrew: I'm having similar issues - cpu fan is way too slow
<Amaranth> intelikey: did that help?
<kaffeend> andrew: what's your mobo?
<andrew> Madpilot, yeah, couldnt find anything in the bios though. There might be a bios upgrade somewhere, but I thought Id ask around
<skon> Anyone knoe, if I have a CDRW in my drive and I run cdrecord, do I need any special options to make it rewriteable, or is it rewriteable by default?
<Amaranth> fr33mind: You'll want mencode then, google should come up with examples.
<andrew> kaffeend, gigabyte k7 triton
<riskk> amaranth
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   find section "Device"  youll see identifier   and driver   lets start with driver   whats that read
<riskk> i didnt burn the cd, these are direct cds from ubuntu
<andrew> My CPU fan is around 5000 RPM, which is nrmal
<intelikey> tonyyarusso programmers like to use ' >/dev/null 2>&1 '  on the end of things to hide messages and error/warnings  you might consider that.
<Amaranth> riskk: That's a problem. :/
<andrew> normal*
<riskk> why?
<riskk> shouldnt they work?
<Amaranth> riskk: Because you can't burn another one.
<kaffeend> andrew: get the gigabyte app called EasyTune 5
<Amaranth> riskk: But I've never had one from canonical fail.
<tonyyarusso> How can I specify whether or not a driver should load at boot?  (And if it doesn't, do so later.)
<riskk> but if its from ubuntu
<riskk> why would it be wrong
<Amaranth> riskk: When was the last time you cleaned your cdrom drive?
<andrew> kaffeend, As long as I can get my box to stay up long enough, will do :P
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Will write that down.
<kaffeend> andrew: :o
<riskk> amaranth: its brand new
<riskk> its a dvdrw sony
<riskk> i tried other stuff
<riskk> and it works
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: Radeon xpress 200mx (rs480)
<riskk> so its not the cd rom per se
<ArabianMystic> *200m
<Amaranth> riskk: I just ran out of ideas then. You must just have a bad CD.
<riskk> no
<riskk> cause i went and go tmore
<kaffeend> andrew: last night I compltely rebuilt my box - including reseating the h/s and fan
<riskk> after it gave this error, and they do the same thing
<pashaw> ArabianMystic, if you want to get into X quick we could just use vesa  like your debian X did
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   comment out the driver and add your own driver line  with "vesa"
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: let me try that...
<tonyyarusso> I want to set it up so the Linuxant HSF modem driver does load on boot when I'm at home where there's dialup so I need it, but turn it off when I'm at school with DSL.
<borisattva> i created a bunch of directories in /dev/ when figuring out the mounting process. i unmounted them and now trying to delete them, but denied due to permissions. i tried chown and chmod but against denied as they are owned by root, logging into which doenst seem to be an option. what do i need to do?
<andrew> I just found a jumper setting had been screwing with my CPU - forcing it to a lower FSB speed. So I fixed that, my CPU is running at the correct speed - cept the correct speeds faster and its getting hot :?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: that's a tricky one
<kaffeend> reboot time - cya'll soonish
<pashaw> andrew,    troubleshooting-101:  do you smell smoke?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: why can't you load it when you're at school? it shouldn't break anything
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, I don't mind doing a manual edit when I go between locations if that helps.
<Xenguy> Hi - does anyone know if there is a *definitive* nVidia driver HOWTO -- I'm looking at 2 documents + 1 forum, and getting quickly confused beyond all recognition
<andrew> pashaw, no, theres too much dust in the air from when I opened the case :P
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: in that case just modprobe it when you're at home and don't when you're at school
<pashaw> andrew,   curious  what FSB did you set?
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, No, it shouldn't, but it slows down boot (a minor inconvenience) and confuses suspend (which I may or may not succeed at fixing, so I'm investigating options).
<intelikey> Amaranth tonyyarusso simple setup two boot options in grub that boot to different runlevels in the rc#.d for the one set up the modem in the rc#.d for the other dont
<andrew> I just set it to autodetect
<riskk> amaranth
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, meaning never have it load on boot, and use modprobe to bring it up as necessary.
<riskk> you there?
<tonyyarusso> ?
<andrew> Previously there was a jumper forcing it to 100
<Amaranth> riskk: yeah
<riskk> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81600.html - this site addresses the problem im having exactly
<andrew> With auto, it now picks it up at 133, which is right
<riskk> but im not sure exactly what this means since im a newb, do i need to get an old version or what? read the last post
<riskk> i have amd 64
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, How's that?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: okay, done.
<intelikey> like let the defaule stay the same and remove the setup script from the /etc/rc3.d/   and setup grub by adding an idintical entry with different title and '3'  on the end of the append line.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   try the start X
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: I have. Fatal IO error.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, What's the append line?
<intelikey> man thats what runlevels are for
<AdmiralCrunch> hello,  I just need a bit of help here. I just got 2x 250GB drives for Christmas, and I am running off a live CD. I have my Ubuntu and Windows partition on the same disk. Ever since I tacked the 2 drives on, I can't get into my Ubuntu or Windows partitions
<sahooe> hi people! I'm having a problem with extra-large .xsession-error file
<sahooe> there are mainly three errors repeated thousands of times
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: ATA or SATA drives?
<AdmiralCrunch> SATA
<Amaranth> riskk: That says you need the x86 installer.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   any other errors?
<riskk> how do i get that
<intelikey> boot vmlinuz append root=blah  vga=799  3
<Amaranth> riskk: You'd have to download it, it's a different CD.
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: hmm, I was going to tell you to check your ATA drive's jumper settings! :P
<AdmiralCrunch> The new drives are SATA and the drive with the Ubuntu/Windows is SATA
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: EE reads "no matching modes" and "screen found but none have a usable configuration"
<intelikey> oh and don't forget the initrd.img  hehhe
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Ah.  Added something to that once before.
<AdmiralCrunch> So I tried to reinstall GRUB
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ok better
<Madpilot> AdmiralCrunch: not sure what to suggest, then, if the first SATA drive works fine...
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: Ahh and "No symbols found"
<DewDude> question: if i install XP and it overwrites my MBR...how can get GRUB back?
<DewDude> is it even possible?
<AdmiralCrunch> yes
<sahooe> the first error in my xsessions-error is this: kbluetoothd: HciSocket::open()
<intelikey> tonyyarusso it's in /boot/grub/menu.list
<sahooe> and this: kbluetoothd: Bind failed: No existe tal dispositivo
<AdmiralCrunch> even though I will get shit for suggesting ubuntuguide.org they have a thing how to get grub back DewDude
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   your using a CRT  or LCD?
<Amaranth> DewDude: there you go
<DewDude> bam
<DewDude> i need number two
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: LCD
<DewDude> because that's exactly what's going to happen
<sahooe> any help? I have had .xsessions-error file of 13GB!!!
<DewDude> although, i have a crazy plan
<Amaranth> DewDude: Yeah. You'd need the live cd to fix it.
<Amaranth> DewDude: Please don't mention vmware. :)
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Thanks for the suggestion.
<AdmiralCrunch> Madpilot: so I removed the power from both of the new drives, still no go
<DewDude> no no no
<AdmiralCrunch> I think I screwed up the MBR
<kaffeend> um, can someone help me thru the Nero burning process plz? :/
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   scroll down to the monitor  and screen  sections    do you see a freshrate #   like 59-120 or something
<DewDude> for the reason i need XP, i need to actually boot the OS on the hardware
<Amaranth> kaffeend: I believe you tell nero you want to copy a CD, then choose the iso as the source
<DewDude> but..i have a lot of dos games i found
<kaffeend> Amaranth: thanks
<DewDude> like....redneck rampage
<sahooe> the second error is: Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<Amaranth> DewDude: I meant use vmware to install to the HD. :P
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: depth and modes but no refresh rates.
<intelikey> Amaranth actually no tht page is no help. it's a default ubuntu 5.4
<sahooe> plz help! I'm sick of 13GB error files
<DewDude> .....that wouldn't work
<Amaranth> intelikey: About all I can say is google for "cupsd error 99" then, sorry.
<kaffeend> Amaranth: So I choose "Disk Image or Saved Project" in the Nero Wizard?
<Amaranth> kaffeend: yeah
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: That's for screen, mind. Section: Monitor is only two lines long.
<eric_> I just installed clamav but it doesn't show any sign of being active is there something I'm not doing
<kaffeend> Amaranth: okay - thankyou
<intelikey> Amaranth yes thank you for trying.
<Amaranth> kaffeend: It'll default to only showing *.nrg files
<tonyyarusso> Do linux disks need to be defragmented like Windows ones do?
<DewDude> because doesn't vm report a totally different set of hardware
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: no
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, How come?
<kaffeend> Amaranth: hmmm
<DewDude> i've not used it, i don't know what it does
<Amaranth> DewDude: Yeah, it'd probably bluescreen when you booted it on real hardware.
<DewDude> but i'm thinking of putting Win98 on the existing FAT32
<DewDude> just for the DOX
<DewDude> DOS
* intelikey never defrags an vfatfs
<sahooe> how can I disable kbluethooth for good?
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: They de-fragment on-the-fly.
<Amaranth> DewDude: dosbox
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   for monitor  what does option read
<DewDude> and having 3 OS's
<Amaranth> !info dosbox
<DewDude> man
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<DewDude> nah
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: DPMS
<DewDude> i never really got it to run that well
<intelikey> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: (The Linux DOS Emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 2128 kB
<DewDude> redneck rampage doesn't run good emulated
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, Slick.
<kaffeend> Amaranth: Nero won't let me save it as an .iso
<Amaranth> kaffeend: You mean it won't let you open an iso?
<eric_> Do I need to have ClamAv installed for virus protection?
<Amaranth> kaffeend: in the file chooser there should be a drop-down list on the bottom for choosing what type of files to show.
<kaffeend> Amaranth: I can open it, but it wants to mount it as an .nrg
<Amaranth> eric_: No, linux doesn't really have viruses.
<intelikey> eric_ are you running a mail server ?
<ElitePete> Amaranth, it does, they just suck ;-P
<Knowerrors> Any people that know midi setup around?
<Amaranth> eric_: Or spyware. And ubuntu doesn't open any ports so you don't need a firewall either. Isn't it great? :)
<eric_> that's cool but I did activate firestarter already
<lowman62> eric_: not viruses perse but there are other things linux can get...trojans..I have found a couple on my system using clamav
<ElitePete> eric_, firestarter isnt' really a firewall, it's a gui for built-in Ip Tables
<ball> Will ubuntu work on an early iBook?
<ElitePete> lowman62, do you think it's necessary to install clam-av ?
<lowman62> mine came installed already...but i guess it is a personal choice thing
<Lukian>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Lukian> 11188 root      16   0  105m  23m 4884 S 81.8  5.2   6:05.99 Xorg
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: did you get that?
<eric_> I hate trojans, when I first was using windows and getting used to the internet I had a bunch of those
<Lukian> Xorg shouldn't be using 80% cpu constantly? :p
<Xenguy> Has anyone had recent experience configuring nVidia drivers?  Was it difficult?
<Ralken> can some one help me get ipod working
<Amaranth> !oldworldmac
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Amaranth
<lowman62> eric_: they can be a pain in the (_!_)
<Amaranth> ball: Can it run OS X?
<ball> Amaranth: Perhaps
<ElitePete> any real need to install Clam-AV ?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  yep  finding the best next step since i cant see your config directly
<tonyyarusso> lowman62, Does it take forever for you to run system scans?  I did that once and never got to the end of it after many hours.
<Amaranth> !find nvidia
<cafuego> ElitePete: If you distribute files for windows, maybe.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: I could dcc you the log?
<ElitePete> cafuego, explain ?
<cafuego> ball: Ubuntu will work on any iBook. Just not the older G3 PowerMacs.
<intelikey> ElitePete sure you need to install it cause if you don't you wont sleep at night just wondering if your box has a bug    :)
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   how about the config
<lowman62> ElitePete: Like I said I have found trojans on my system using it...I also recieve 1000's of emails per day...most of it SPAM...it is a personal choice
<eric_> I installed clamav but it I don't see any signs that it is running
<cafuego> ElitePete: Linux doesn't get viruses.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: erk, that's what I mean't. Okay, let me try it.
<Xenguy> Amaranth: didn't get that factoid
<Hydroksyde> who here understands why there are to kinds of people in the word?
<ball> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> ElitePete: clcmav is mainly useful for mail servers that distribute mail to windows clients.
<Madpilot> lowman62: but were the trojans actually installed, or just attached to emails?
<riskk> hey
<Hydroksyde> who here understands why there are 10 kinds of people in the word?
<sahooe> any help disabling bluetooth please!
<navarone> only 10?
<lowman62> eric_: you can do a scan manually like this: sudo clamscan /
<Amaranth> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Madpilot> Hydroksyde: the binary joke? :P
<Ralken> Im trying to get my ipod to work under linux and I am using gtkpod but it isnt mounting the pod can anyone help
<Hydroksyde> navarone, those who can count in binary and those who can't
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: bleh, it says I'm an unregistered user so I can't send anything.
<eric_> thanks lowman, I'll try that
<intelikey> there are what 4 or 5 known virii that can affect the normal linux system....  hehhe and how many for windows ???????????????????????
<Xenguy> Amaranth: yeah, saw those -- if that's the clearest HOWTO there is, then I guess it is time for me to dig in deeper :-)
<Xenguy> Amaranth: tx
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   type  /msg nickserv register <password>
<kaffeend> Amaranth: I completed the Nero Burning ROM wiz, and it just made a copy of the image on my HDD :s Anyway, I'm mounting the image now using *cough* winblows *cough*
<lowman62> eric_: there are other switch options for it as well and I believe it comes with a man page so man clamscan i think it is
<Amaranth> Xenguy: You don't have to compile anything, just install a package.
<cafuego> intelikey: a system running bind8 or wu-ftp isn't a "normal" linux system ;-)
<durt> xenguy: the forums at nvnews.net are useful
<navarone> intelikey> that's why i get my mail and do most stuff online in ubuntu now
<Xenguy> Amaranth: OK, I'll give it another look - I found it confusing when I first looked
<Hydroksyde> kaffeend, there is a nero burning rom for linux
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: bleh, it says I'm an unregistered user so I can't send anything.
<Xenguy> durt: OK, tx
<intelikey> normal is reletive
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: oops. didn't mean to repeat it. issue resolved.
<BoukenPink> Awwr... I was all about to come in and be like "It's fixed!" and then I tried to open xchat and it froze...
<Ralken> anyone?
<kaffeend> Hydroksyde: I haven't got Linux yet :)
<sahooe> anyone? how to disable bluetooth services??
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: get it okay?
<DuXia> hi. my dns entries keep resetting whenever i reboot.. any idea why?
<navarone> sry Ralken have not used any usb devices yet
<Hydroksyde> sahooe, rip out the bt adaptor
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   checking
<Xenguy> Amaranth durt I have no X at the moment BTW (but I guess you inferred that :-)
<cafuego> sahooe: 'rcconf' or System -> Admin -> Services
<intelikey> Ralken i'm not ignoring you, just don't know anything about ipod.
<Amaranth> Xenguy: what errors are you getting?
<navarone> sahooe> the bluetooth services may be "bluetooth" in how ubuntu uses serials devices...not neccessarialy wireless
<DuXia> hi. my dns entries keep resetting back to none whenever i reboot.. any idea why?
<cafuego> Ralken: run gtkpod from a terminal and check for any debug output
<Xenguy> Amaranth: basically "nVidia Corp. unknown chipset" and (EE) No devices detected; fatal server error: no screens found"
<Hydroksyde> DuXia, DHCP client enabled, maybe?
<navarone> sahooe? at least that was the impression I got when reading up opn it
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   yep got it  let me browse it a sec
<DuXia> how do i disable it?
<eric_> I just did a scan and I'm clean, thanks for the help
<intelikey> Xenguy trying to setup nv drivers ?
<lowman62> eric_: your welcome :)
<grajul> can any one tell me how to install a .run i am brand new to linux and iam not sure how to do this
<Xenguy> intelikey: yes
<grajul> please help me
<Hydroksyde> grajul, open it with /bin/sh
<sahooe> navarone: sorry, i had to go downstairs
<intelikey> ./file.run   maybe grajul
<ball> I can't keep up with the traffic in here.  Bye all.
<sahooe> I have not bluetooth card installed or anything, so the PC is looking for it
<lowman62> ball should move to the right...the slow lane :P```
<Hydroksyde> grajul, open up a console, change to the directory, and type "sh foobar.run"
<grajul> after /bin/sh should i type in the root to my doc or just is name
<sahooe> I use Kubuntu. So I should only remove kbluetooth?
<intelikey> someone talk me out of buying the sarge cd's
<Amaranth> intelikey: Why would you do that?
<DuXia> hydroksyde, how do i disable my dhcp client?
<rob1> intelikey, yes: ubuntu cds are free
<intelikey> dialup
<Hydroksyde> DuXia, i gave no idea
<grajul> okay how do you change to a directory
<Hydroksyde> cd /foo/bar
<grajul>  i am very new i just came from using windows
<Hydroksyde> or cd foo
<grajul> nevery really used a terminal
<Hydroksyde> ok
<Ralken> cafuego,  will do
<Madpilot> grajul: see Hydroksyde's lines
<tonyyarusso> grajul, I'm four months in myself.
<Hydroksyde> is there an "open terminal here" option in the file manager?
<rob1> intelikey, http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Madpilot> Hydroksyde: starting a post w/ someone's nick makes it easier for all :P
<fr33mind> Last try..... I need to convert AVI to MPEG.  Somebody knows how to do it?  I'm just tired to google etc...
<grajul> okay
<intelikey> rob1 but ubuntu does not ship cd's per se  but an install cd and then require net repos..... that's a real problem with a dialup connection over a slowdem
<grajul> im in
<beardousa> If I want to add a directory to /etc/ld.so.conf, is it best to do it by hand or is there some program I should use?  Also, what is the format?  The man page says dirname=TYPE, but what is TYPE?
<Madpilot> Hydroksyde: install nautilus-open-terminal
<Kyynara> grajul, a really good terminal "tutorial" http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<Ralken> cafuego, it says the ipod isnt mounted but im not sure how to accomplish this because its usb
<grajul> okay
<lowman62> friends don't let friends use dialup :P```
<rob1> intelikey, no, the cd has a complete desktop environment on it
<intelikey> rob1 secondly by the time i get a ub system installed it's out of date and no longer supported.... hehh
<ElitePete> how do i add execute permission to a file in terminal?
<rob1> intelikey, you only need to download extras
<rob1> if you want them that is
<tonyyarusso> lowman62, No, but when that's what their family has at home they don't have much choice.
<intelikey> that's what i said.
<tonyyarusso> ElitePete, chmod +x file
<Hydroksyde> grajul, to put it simply, "cd foobar" will change to the directory foobar, and "ls" will show you a list of files in the current directory
<intelikey> then requires inet repos.
<lowman62> ElitePete: sudo chmod <whateverpermissions> yourfile
<Ralken> cafuego, I tryed this command but didnt get any results "cat: /proc/scsi/scsi"
<rob1> intelikey, try asking your local lug for a copy of some of the extra stuff on cd that you want
<lowman62> or just chmod if it is in your dir
<Ralken> cafuego, tryed it as sudo too
<Hydroksyde> grajul, and "cd .." to get to the parent directory
<ElitePete> tonyyarusso, thanks
<ElitePete> lowman62, thanks
<intelikey> local lug would be me and the guy that i put linux on his box for him rob1
<Ralken> anyone esle familiar with mounting something conected to a usb port
<lowman62> ElitePete: yw :)
<rob1> intelikey, thats no good :)
<ElitePete> lowman62, this is on FreeBSD shell though so i don't think i can do sudo but the +x worked
<lowman62> ya sudo don't work on freeBSD
* intelikey bets he can drive 30 minutes in any dirrection and not find one other linux user.
<grajul> okay i ll try that
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: any luck mate?
<intelikey> rob1 arkansas ozarks hill billy
<lowman62> intelikey: i bet your wrong...unless you live like in the boonies :P
<lowman62> lol
<grajul> when i type iun cd foobar it says no such file or directory
<intelikey> do you pay when you bet lowman62 ?
<Hydroksyde> I keep getting a "/lib/modules...   autoconf.h does not exist" error when trying to compile a modem driver
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   think so just trying to piece it together
<Hydroksyde> what package must I install?
<Madpilot> grajul: "foobar" is just a placeholder, it doesn't exist...
<rob1> intelikey, how far is little rock from you?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ok look at this post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6085
<grajul> o stupid me
<intelikey> hour and an half
<Hydroksyde> grajul, the words foo and bar are often used that way
<rob1> intelikey, there is a lug there
<lowman62> i like fubar myself...e.g. my jumpdrive is fubar..and it is :)
<grajul> i got it to show names of files after i typed in ls then what do i do to install them
<Hydroksyde> fubar is different to foobar
<lowman62> *fling*
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   under section "screen"  change 24 to 16   i always use lower settings when trouble shooting
<lowman62> ya i know that...I have a million manuals that make reference to foobar...foo and bar
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: going to take a sec - need to apt-get links
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   then add  the exact subsection "display"  you see in that post
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    wait   i can send  you the text
<grajul> it says my files but how do i tell them install
<intelikey> one of them is a real prick too rob1,  keeps me baned from several networks just cause he is from same state and uses same network to connect    spammer/hacker   so his ip gets banned and that shuts me out also.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: don't worry, i'm there.
<rob1> intelikey, heh
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: what should i do with this?
<grajul> i got the terminal to say my files in ls but how do i install them now
<rob1> intelikey, thats pretty bad for a lug
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ill edit your old conf and send it back   ill mark my line changes  with >>>>   then you add them
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   its only like 5 lines
<lowman62> intelikey: i callem scriptkiddies...hacker is another breed
* intelikey wouldn't mix with the likes...  but that's still 100+ miles from me.
<kaffeend> Ah, having some trouble here with mounting the Ubuntu image to cd... Nero wants to rename it, I let it, and then it hands it over to Windows to do the actual burning.
<grajul> hydroksyde you still there
<intelikey> lowman62 he's not just a scriptkiddy   but yeah
<lowman62> kaffeend: you are burning it as an image correct?
<Amaranth> !nero
<ubotu> Amaranth: Do they come in packets of five?
<kaffeend> this link says to make the image as a Data CD: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<Amaranth> hrm
<kaffeend> lowman62: obviously not :)
<rob1> intelikey, a set of debian cds might be more useful for you
<grajul> can any one help me install a .run
<Amaranth> kaffeend: follow it, i haven't used nero in about a year
<grajul> im very new
<rob1> intelikey, be aware that most of debain becomes dated and needs updates frequently
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a script (on freebsd) would look like to load multiple programs in folder say /home/folder1/app /home/folder2/app etc?
<lowman62> intelikey: a 13 year old punk messed up my network once..although he called himself a hacker...hackers don't damage things...nor do they want on your personal computer
<grajul> hello
<kaffeend> Amaranth: I did follow it - and was followed by windows telling me I have files waiting to be written to CD
<Lukian> I have no sound from flash movies/
<Lukian> any ideas?
<grajul> can any one help me
<Amaranth> kaffeend: err, nero shouldn't "hand off" anything to windows
<Amaranth> !ask
<kaffeend> so I click ok and it says to insert a disk
<intelikey> that was the conclusion i came to rob1.   and i'm one of the type that says 'if it aint broke don't upgrade it.'
<Polygon> hello, could someone assist me with a ubuntu installation?
<intelikey> lowman62 yes i know.
<Amaranth> Ok, who the hell made !ask too long to go in channel?
<rob1> intelikey, I used to be on dialup myself, a set of debian cds kept me sane
<lowman62> i'm with intelikey on that one...why fix that which is not broken
<kaffeend> Amaranth: I realise that Nero should be doing the burning - that's why I'm so confuzzled
<Hydroksyde> grajul
<rob1> intelikey, although I could take my box into my local lug and update it via a local networked mirror
<Hydroksyde> find it in the console
<Polygon> anyone?
<Hydroksyde> then type "sudo sh foobar.run"
<Amaranth> Polygon: What do you need help with?
<Devist8> does anyone have any experience with upgrading to ubuntu in colinux
<rob1> intelikey, there is a ubuntu dvd
<intelikey> rob1 it seems that rather than talking me out of it, you are kinda with me on it....  ;/
<rob1> heh yeah
<Amaranth> Devist8: I bet only about 10 people in the world have done that.
<Polygon> im at the step where i need to format my hard drive
<Amaranth> Devist8: Or less. :)
<Devist8> im getting apt-get errors
<Devist8> lots of em
<Polygon> and i cant figure out how to change the partitons to what i want
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me what a script (on freebsd) would look like to load multiple programs in folder say /home/folder1/app /home/folder2/app etc?
<grajul> can any walk me through installing a .run document i am very new and dont know what to do
<mahangu> grajul, double click it
<Devist8> so basicly i should give up on it?
<lowman62> ElitePete: the folder that contains the files you want to move ..is there anything in there you do not want to moved or copied?
<eek-0> Who's on Ubuntu baby!! YEA!!
<grajul> okay it comes up with all this script
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    you there?
<grajul> mahangu, it looks like all this script
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: okay, I've done that.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: yep.
<Knowerrors> Any midi users on here, Im using timidity with the freepats, and most plays fine, but some instruments are missing, anybody can help?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   done what?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: I added the lines, as requested.
<ElitePete> lowman62, i just want to run the programs
<intelikey> ElitePete    LIST='/home/folder1/app /home/folder2/app etc' ;for this in $LIST ;do if $THIS ;then echo '[ok] ' ;else echo "$this [error] " ;exit 1 ;fi ;done
<lowman62> oh okay i misunderstood you sorry about that ElitePete :P``
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: the lines that you pastebin'd onto my xorg.conf...
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ok  comment out the original  24 and 16  section you added
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: ... comment out what I just added?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    ohhh   it said it timed out
<ElitePete> lowman62, no problem
<Polygon> amaranth: so can you help me?
<intelikey> ElitePete you can modify that and use it ^
<kaffeend> okay - windows is adding the data to the CD image
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  lol     no  you added a new 16 section   comment the old one  farther down out  so they dont get mixedup
<ElitePete> intelikey, what do i save that as
<intelikey> a file ?
<ElitePete> or just paste that?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: you've lost me.
<Amaranth> Polygon: What do you want to do?
<Amaranth> Polygon: The guided partitioner should have a choice to resize the windows partition and make an ubuntu one
<Amaranth> Polygon: or wipe the HD and install just ubuntu
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    accept this file and look at what i commented out
<Amaranth> Polygon: generally if you need something beyond that you know how to do it :)
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: How do I accept it?
<rob1> intelikey, you could get someone to dl one of the ubuntu dvd images via bittorrent from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/dvd/ and mail it to you
<Polygon> im at the section where its going to wipe the drive, and create the partitions
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ill pastebin it
<rob1> intelikey, I'm not sure if a linux shop sells them
<lowman62> ElitePete you can save it as a .sh but make sure you put the path to sh at the top of it like !#/bin/sh <--if that is where it exists
<Polygon> i want to make it so root as 10 gigs, swap has 1 gig and /home everything else
<Amaranth> intelikey: Yeah, I'm sure you can find someone. Are you in the US?
<intelikey> yes ElitePete you could start with a id line    #!/bin/bash            and put that below it.  only modify the LIST veriables   and  chmod 750 <filename>
<ElitePete> intelikey, i don't have admin access this is a shell
<Amaranth> Polygon: ok, so delete whatever partitions are they, tell it to make a new one, and it'll ask for the size
<kaffeend> sudo it pete
<Polygon> but when i delete the partions already there  and i edit lets say the root one
<Amaranth> err, are there
<Polygon> and i say 10 gigs
<lowman62> ElitePete you should be able to su to root access
<Polygon> then it creates it
<intelikey> ElitePete and ?
<Polygon> but then it says it has like 28.8 unusable
<Amaranth> Polygon: odd
<Amaranth> any reason you need /home on a seperate partition?
<ElitePete> intelikey, i have the files in /home/Hammer/omen/1 - 8
<ElitePete> and all the files are called fastbot
<ElitePete> i just need a script to run them all.
<Polygon> i dunno thats what my friend who has linux suggested
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6105   my changed/added lines are >>>>    commented out #
<Polygon> here is what it says: LVM VG Ubuntu, LV Root - 38.2 GB unknown
<Polygon> and then under that
<Polygon> #1 38.2 GB (smiley face) ext3  /
<eek-0> who loves me?
<eek-0> i love me
<intelikey> k elitepete then change the variables  LIST="`ls -1 /home/Hammer/omen/[1-8] `"
<Amaranth> Polygon: You only need a seperate /home if you plan on reinstalling ubuntu and want to keep all your settings.
<intelikey> and badabing..
<Amaranth> Polygon: Most people don't need it.
<Amaranth> Polygon: i'd just let the guided partitioner set things up for you.
<lowman62> kplaylist rocks :)
<Polygon> ok
<Polygon> but still, how do i
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: okay, done.
<Polygon> wait
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   try it
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: Same error.
<eek-0> how can i make a shell for a dude?
<Polygon> ok
<Polygon> my friend says thats fine
<Polygon> but,
<Polygon> at defualt
<Polygon> swap is 1.6 gb
<Polygon> i want it to be 1 gb
<lowman62> eek-0: create a new user profile?
<eek-0> umm
<Polygon> but when i resize it, it says 1 gb swap and everything, then .6 unusable
<eek-0> ima have to foward some ports and whatnot, aren't i?
<that_weasel> is there a way to set a timeout value with ubuntu's default DHCP setup?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: :(
<lowman62> eek-0: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Polygon> is there any way i can make it so that swap is 1 gig and that .6 unusable go to root?
<eek-0> iono
<intelikey> ElitePete even   LIST="`ls -1 /home/Hammer/omen/[1-8] *fastbot*`"    <--- if you need to be specific.   you could even add the dirs as path in the script if needed    line 3 like this  PATH="$PATH:/home/Hammer/omen/*/"
<navarone> Polygon probably unallocatred space after the resize...take up unallocated by another partition in gparted maybe
<lowman62> eek-0: are you trying to allow access from a remote computer ...say a friend or something?
<that_weasel> Polygon: do you have enough space to save everything on the actual root partition to somewhere else?
<Jared> wha tis the package name for debhelper
<intelikey> and don't worry about the path change it only affects the script and the subprocesses  not the shell it's self
<eek-0> lowman62, yes
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   not done yet
<Polygon> umi dont get what you mean
<ElitePete> intelikey, i appreciate the help but i'm confused... how do i do this exactly.?
<Jared> Does anyone know the package name for debhelper
<Polygon> im installing this on one hard drive
<intelikey> some how i knew that was comming..... :)
<lowman62> eek-0: okay create another user profile on your system then you will want to install ssh client and dameon and allow him shell access
<eek-0> sshd?
<lowman62> yes sshd
<intelikey> ElitePete give me an exact file name that you need to exec and i'll build it for you, and you can modify it as you like.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   add these 2 lines   under section "Monitor" right under the DPMS line   HorizSync       30-80    and  VertRefresh        40-120
<eek-0> okie
<eek-0> apt-get install sshd?
<intelikey> full path ^
<ElitePete> intelikey, path is home/Hammer/omen/1 to 8 the app is ./fastbot
<lowman62> eek-0: what operating system does your friend use? windows?
<eek-0> i dont know
<eek-0> its just for anyone
<lowman62> yes sudo apt-get sshd
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   i lowerd the numbers   on purpose so we dont cause extra problems
<intelikey> ElitePete so /home/Hammer/omen/1/fastbot   <--- is that correct ?
<intelikey> for file one ?
<eek-0> umm
<ElitePete> intelikey, fastbot is an app.
<eek-0> can this allow someone to connect to my computer and get root?
<ElitePete> intelikey, but yes it is.
<Polygon> is there any way i can install swap at the end of the free space and have the .6 unusable go to root?
<intelikey> yes ok give me a sec
<Polygon> cause even if i do that, it still says "unusable"
<lowman62> eek-0 I use sshd and carry a copy of putty around with me so I can log into my machine whereever I am...tis cool
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: okay done.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    try it
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: Same problem.
<lowman62> yes it can if you advertise open ports ;)
<Zen> yo
<eek-0> :(
<eek-0> i shalln't
<eek-0> then
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    for giggles  can you try a reboot
<eek-0> :))))#)#)#)
<Zen> so after my install of breezy died, I reinstalled the 32-bit version
<lowman62> eek-0: you have a router?
<eek-0> nope
<eek-0> umm
<Zen> it's just as fast and stuff actually works
<eek-0> what kind of FTP client could i use on linux?
<Zen> I guess that linux is just more snappy than XP :)
<lowman62> ftpd
<Zen> eek-0: I use gftp
<Polygon> anyone?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw: I suppose so...
<lowman62> or do you mean ftp client?
<Zen> client he said
<Zen> eek-0: GFTP works great
<eek-0> okay
<lowman62> gftp is good for gui...nsftp is good for CLI
<pato> Hi!!! i need kazaa.. apollon is good? i have edubuntu.
<Polygon> can anyone help me install ubuntu? i thin amaranth dissapeared
<glick> excuse me
<eek-0> where do i get gftp?
<glick> how come when i try to open a torrent file with bittorrent
<Zen> I can't get the ATI driver installer to spit out a distro specific package--the error is in the pastebin
<glick> i get the following error
<intelikey> ElitePete try that.
<lowman62> eek-0: sudo apt-get gftp
<intelikey> there are houndreds of ways to ger to rome
<glick> Problem connecting to tracker: urlopen(-2, 'Name or service not known')
<Zen> does the fglrx package in synaptic have the 3D support?
<ElitePete> intelikey,  ok thanks, i have a problem with i kill those fastbot proces's from ssh they restart automatically what can i do abotu that so i can try your script
<intelikey> all roads lead to rome
<eek-0> nope
<eek-0> isn't there
<Polygon> anyone...
<lowman62> eek-0: you running breezy?
<intelikey> killall fastbot
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, Hey, it worked :D
<eek-0> what the hell is breezy
<Zen> Ubuntu 5.10 is breezy
<lowman62> heh...nevermind
<lowman62> :P
<Zen> each release has codenames
<eek-0> i dont know
<eek-0> what version
<eek-0> it is
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, Thank you so much!
<eek-0> :)
<Zen> 5.04 is Hoary for example
<intelikey> maybe   and you could use top  or  ps to see what is calling them ElitePete
<Zen> I think
<eek-0> type
<ElitePete> ok intelikey,
<lowman62> brb smoke break :P
<eek-0> ./ctcp version eek-0
<ElitePete> 95433  pf- S      0:00.01 ./fastbot
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    the reboot worked?
<Polygon> can anyone help me here?
<agt_> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, it did! :D
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    ok now you have the nex few weeks to fine tune your X using  the ati driver
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, is there anything else I should do to it?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, eh?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   save a copy of the "forced" settings we entered
<intelikey> ps -A fx       ElitePete
<Polygon> i need assitance to install ubunto
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, right?
<Polygon> ubuntu**
<ElitePete> intelikey, whats $JOE
<glick> does anyone know what that error means?>
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so I got the suspend script to remove the HSF modem driver module in preparation, but it would be better if I could nicely hang up the connection before that.  What sort of command would end a wvdial session (doing the same as Ctrl-C in it)?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   all we did was force your hardware to use basic settings
<Polygon> glick: means your torrent cant connect to the tracker so it cant start downloading,
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, so it's not perfect is what you're saying?
<intelikey> a veriable  set in the script.    i could have used  'i'  or 'X'  or any name for it....
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   vesa is basic  your 3d stuff will stink        want to try the ati driver again
<ElitePete> intelikey, 100  v0  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I seem to recall something called firegl. If I installed this would my problems be over?
<glick> damn
<Polygon> can anyone help me try to install ubuntu? i need assitance with partitioning my hd
<intelikey> that's  the parent process running fastbot/s    ?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   change the vesa back to "rs480"   i think thats what you had before?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, my driver field read, simply, "ati" before.
<glick> Polygon, just let ubuntu partitioin it for you
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   try it   you can always  put the vesa back if it fails
<Polygon> i need to edit it though
<Polygon> its wanting to make my swap file 2 gigs
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, try setting it to "ati" or "rs480" ?
<Polygon> and i dont want that
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   ati
<Polygon> but if i change it it makes the left over "unusabler"
<ElitePete> intelikey, i guess.
<glick> damn my gtk-gnutella wont connect to anything either
<Polygon> **unusable
<glick> what the hell
<Polygon> so im wondering how to make it so that there is no unusable
<intelikey> ElitePete i dought you want to kill  ttyv0  but maybe the first subprocess that is parent to fastbot
<intelikey> doubt even
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, okay, I'll restart now...
<Jared> does anyone know that package name for debhelper
<pashaw> Polygon, are you forcing the 4th partition into primary
<eek-0> so umm
<eek-0> wget http://gftp.seul.org/gftp-2.0.18.tar.gz
<intelikey> Jared apt-cache search debhelper
<tonyyarusso> What command would end a wvdial session?  (Or any session that it can find running rather.)
<Jared> i didn't find it but it says i need it to install the java-package
<intelikey> tonyyarusso killall wvdial
<glick> why wont gtk-gnutella connect to any nodes?
<Polygon> i dont think so
<Polygon> all i really want to change is
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Thanks.
<intelikey> or control C in the controling term
<Polygon> the swap file partiton to 1 gig
<HeartBT> I would like to install xubuntu onto a drive that has a working suse on it.  any advice before I dig in?
<Polygon> but when i do resize it , the rest of the space is unusable
<eek-0> gah
<intelikey> tonyyarusso if you started it with just the command  wvdial [agrs optional]     then  ^C
<eek-0> whats the tar command? tar zxvf filename?
<pashaw> HeartBT, as a dual boot   or erasing the Suse
<HeartBT> btw, I'd like to save the suse file sys.  at least for a bit.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, I want to run the killer separately from an unrelated script.
<HeartBT> yeah.
<intelikey> yes killall
<glick> does anyone know why gtk wont connect to anything?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, (For certain situations.)
<pashaw> HeartBT,   nope  should work fine
<lowman> hmm
<HeartBT> pashaw, now when I get the files out of the suse home dir, and want to eleiminate the suse filesys, what then?
<Polygon> pashaw: how do i make it so i can resize the swap without the left over space being unusable?
<lowman> time to move back to the desktop...laterz :P```
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, unfortunately I had to set it back to vesa as ati didn't work...
<HeartBT> wow, the man in demand.
<pashaw> HeartBT,   lots of options    delete and remake the partitions   or resize
<navarone> Polygon...in my experience in gparted you can only take up unallocated space if it is to the right of the other partition in the gparted gui...
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, where to from here?
<Polygon> im in the installation of ubuntu right now
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i wrote my own dialup script as a frontend for wvdial.   and yes killall wvdial is the prefered method from a script.      if you just kill the wvdial pid it does not disconnect  i,e, the pppd stays active.   killall will stop the pppd process that wvdial called also thus terminating the connection.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   bummer   where now you have a project   learn a your way around the poor ati support
<navarone> oh you're installing...lol
<Polygon> yeah
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   omg  typing while cat jumped on me
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, I see...
<HeartBT> pashaw, no forseen problems?  great.  I'll start the dl.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, heheheh
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    lost my train of thought
<Polygon> so i dont see why root can go all the way up to 39 or whatever and then swap can take up the last gig
<navarone> Polygon...can't hjelp you there I let auto partitioner work its magic
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, Well, thank you for all your help - I am most sincerely gratified.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Good to know.  Could I get a copy of your script perhaps?
<intelikey> sure.
<ben__> hello all
<HeartBT> ArabianMystic, I found ATI so hard to deal with in linux, I replaced all my ATI cards but one.  Just to give an idea how frustrating they can be.
<pashaw> Polygon,    how many partitions are on that drive     before you mess with resizing the swap
<ben__> i just started using ubuntu last night
<ben__> im very impressed so far
<ben__> kudos to linux
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   np  thats happen to me before   glad i could help
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, ;)
<Polygon> ok so far there is just root, (38.2) and swap (1.6)
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Would pastebin work for you for that?
<Zen> I seem to be having a little trouble getting the fglrx driver working--keeps showing MESA
<HeartBT> ben__, you new to linux altogether?
<pashaw> Polygon,    no windows partitions?  only 2
<navarone> ben__,  how was it to get this far...? Some peoples experience varies..mostly config issues in my experience
<ben__> yep
<Polygon> there is also "primary" up top, root and swap are part of "logical"
<Polygon> this is a seprate hard drive
<Polygon> from my windows OS
<ben__> oh and it was exceedingly easy
<tonyyarusso> Uh-oh.  Clamscan is beeping at me to indicate it's finding stuff...
<pashaw> Polygon,   on the drive your messing with    your using the entire thing for Ubuntu
<navarone> ben__, "free" help too...:)
<Polygon> ya
<ben__> i was worried about seriously screwing up my windows partition, but it worked like a charm
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Well that's kind of slick.
<pashaw> Polygon,   what size is it
<HeartBT> ben__, My girlfriend has finally decided to give linux a wing once I showed her unbuntu, dragged her feet for two years.  15 minutes and I was formatting an XP drive.
<war-totem> anyone ever come across a script or prog that can change your desktop at random or on reboots?
<Polygon> the one for ubuntu is 40 gigs
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, There is such a thing, I know that much.
<Zen> need help installing ati 3d support
<aeon17x> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<navarone> ben_...you should amke a boot disk in case...in terminal go grub-install fd0  < -- and have floppy in drive. Will come in useful if things go pearshaped
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: would you be able to point me in a direction?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i run that as root but you can do anything you like with it.... that's what open sourse is all about... :)
<ben__> for me an especially cool thing is that it automatically connects me to the net as soon as my desktop is up (i still am stuck with dialup)
<Fwtidic> q tal
<pashaw> Polygon,   40G?    why are you worried about a 2G swap that leaves 38G for your linux toys
<Zen> ubotu: that would be relevent, but my problem is abnormal
<Zen> I don't need help installing it, I've done it probably a dozen times
<Zen> just this time it isn't working
<HeartBT> war-totem, don't know if it's exactly what you were looking for, or if your running gnome or not, but I just was looking at this.  http://swik.net/GNOME/GNOME+Hacks
<intelikey> also it logs to /var/log/wvdial_log
<navarone> ben__, or get a live cd or rescue cd...it saved my butt a few times so far...:)
<navarone> ben__, I feel your pain...
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, I'll try; I'll get back to you.
<navarone> I've only been on dsl for about three years...before that 56k...:(
<eek-0> umm
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Precisely.
<eek-0> son of a bitch
<eek-0> can't use gftp
<intelikey> you might like that one better tonyyarusso
<ben__> i have to say that ubuntu seems to be the friendliest free linux out there (Linspire looks pretty decent, but its not free)
<eek-0> need to update glib
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Zen
<groogs_> anyone have any luck getting X11 to use a widescreen lcd?
<tonyyarusso> How come?  (What's different?)
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: thanks
<intelikey> look inside them and see.
<Polygon> good point
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: ill let you know if i find anything
<niffe> where does Xserver keep error logs?
<Polygon> i  guess ill just leave it the way it is
<Zen> ubotu: On step 2--after following the instructions what happens is that it says it can't find the module when I do "depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx"
<ubotu> Zen: that's too long
<pashaw> Polygon,  if your worried about maximum space you dont want my advice anyway as id break off part of that drive for a seperate /home
<Xkiddiegrinders> is there a way I can start up into a terminal instead of the GUI?
<zblach> hey, can anyone help me through the new user creation process?
<groogs_> niffe: /var/log
<Polygon> well i got part of my 120 gig hard drive for most of my files
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, I've got something.  I just bought a book called Linux Desktop Hacks, and that's one of them.
<Polygon> so space isnt a issue
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, Shall I pm it to you?
<pashaw> Polygon,   all my systems home and work servers use 1.4G or more swaps      bad things happen if a swap fills
<intelikey> tonyyarusso you do know that i use cli mostly, and all my scripts are geared to console mode...   if that makes any differance.    they should work in a terminal just as well.  but that is not the intended use.
<jean> anyone play anything having to do with nethack before?
<Polygon> well its like 1.6 now
<Polygon> plus i got 512 mb of ram
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, I do both.
<Polygon> thinkthat is enough?
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: yes please
<pashaw> Polygon,   yep  good start  IMHO
<mrkoje> jean,  I haven't heard anyone talk about nethack forever
<durt> nice quit message
<Polygon> ok ill just leave it then
<mrkoje> jean,  last time I heard anything about it was in the linux journal
<Polygon> thanks for your help, ill come back if i have any other questions
<jessica_> is there a certain way to install java?
<niffe> jessica_: apt-get install java
<pashaw> nethack  i know lots of people  that host and play it
<niffe> maybe...
* tonyyarusso goes unavailable for a bit to type like mad
<intelikey> so now everybody pings tonyyarusso for announcing that.......
<jessica_> wheres that at?
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Not a clue, intelikey
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jessica_> yeah that didnt help me at all that wiki thing
<intelikey> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: did you pm me? im on irssi and am not sure how to handle pms
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, Yeah, I tried.
<saadat> Hello
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: oh, can you just give a link here?
<intelikey> war-totem [alt] #
<war-totem> intelikey: then i guess i didnt get it
<saadat> Does anyone have problem accessing http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BreezyCust
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, I'm not sure how irssi works either.
<intelikey> where # is the window that has the message.
<heather> wtf
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, So would that be my nick for this?
<Nikusan> samba related question.. smb:/// no longer shows the workgroup that all of my machines are on (xp & ubuntu), but if I use smb://computer_name it connects to the shares fine. I'm not sure what's changed. Any ideas?
<heather> how does this shit work?
<grajul> hi im trying to install doom 3 demo but every where i try to install it say i do not have permitions to install it there
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: try it again
<tonyyarusso> heather, What exactly are you referring to?
<heather> limewire it
<heather> IRC
<grajul> can any one please help me
<heather> in general
<intelikey> tonyyarusso ?   not sure what you are asking ?
<sklav> ! ubotu install flash
<ubotu> sklav: No idea
<sklav> ! ubotu install nvidia
<heather> okay i have linux on my mac.
<ubotu> sklav: No idea
<heather> i just found IRC
<sklav> ! ubotu  flash
<ubotu> sklav: Syntax error in line 1
<heather> and so im here
<tonyyarusso> !irc
<ubotu> irc is probably info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<heather> but so how does it work?
<sklav> hey how do i speak to ubotu
<sklav> i want to ask a simple question like proper way to install flash
<Kaiser_Away> !tell sklav about ubotu
<Kaiser_Away> !tell sklav about flash
<grajul> i cant install doom 3 because it say i do not have the permitions can any please help me im brand new to this
<pashaw> heather,   here people ask questions about Ubuntu problems and we try to help
<heather> i see
<heather> lol
<grajul> im installing it on to ubuntu
<heather> alright alright
<tonyyarusso> heather, Check the wiki link from ubotu, and I'll send you two more for commands.  Beyond that, watch and learn I guess.
<saadat> guys first question?? is Breezy = 5.10
<tonyyarusso> Or not.
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, Did you see the second try?
<saadat> 2 quustion apt-get update gives my GPG errors.....
<pashaw> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jessica_> thought linux was supposed to be easy lol
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: no
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, Hrm.
<intelikey> jessica_ it is to those that have spent one third the time on it that you have on windows.  :)
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: can you not just post the link here
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone walk war-totem through receiving pms with irssi?
<jessica_> actually i dont use windows
<jessica_> used mac half my life
<HeartBT> tonyyarusso, is this a script your sending?
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, There is no link.  It's in a book.
<tonyyarusso> HeartBT, No, I was going to copy two pages out of a book.
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: oh
<HeartBT> war-totem, is this for gnome?
<saadat> therea a time & place for windows, theres a time 7 place for linux and theres a time & place for the best production OS I have ever used (PalmOS)... too bad it is being shelved
<war-totem> HeartBT: yes
<grajul> does any one no how do change my permitions so i can install stuff on to my hard drive
<HeartBT> war-totem, look here and see if this fits the bill. http://swik.net/GNOME/GNOME+Hacks/Wallpaper+Randomizer/je2
<war-totem> HeartBT: will do
<saadat> I hate GPG errors can't get rid of them when I run apt-get update????
<sklav> migrated all my systems to Ubuntu
<Nikusan> y
<sklav> ;)
<intelikey> on the default ub install of irssi-text  a /msg will cause an alert to appear in the blue strip with a number in it indicating that you have new info in window <that number>   hold down the  alt key and press the number  to view it.   and  alt 1 or 2  is usually the window you just left....
<tonyyarusso> jessica_, I just picked up Ubuntu four months ago, and it's reasonably easy.  I could do everything I did in Windows great; it's when I try to play with other cool stuff that it gets a little confusing.
<intelikey> war-totem ^
<grajul> can any one help me
<saadat> no expert here on solving GPG erors
<pashaw> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<war-totem> intelikey: yours definitely did that ,but tonyyarusso 's didnt
<pashaw> grajul,    what are you installing
<intelikey> grajul yes prepend    sudo   to the install command   and when prompted  give your password.
<grajul> doom 3 but it says i have no permitions to install it
<war-totem> HeartBT: i think that script is perfect, thanks a lot m8
<saadat> Okay - I run apt-get update and get GPG errors????? Why should I get GPG errors in the first place???
<grajul> im new to this so what is prepending sudo
<pashaw> grajul,     type  sudo  infront of
<sklav> wiki nees to be updated
<intelikey> tonyyarusso you regestered ?     you cant pm without reg.
<sklav> gstreamer-plugins-multiverse doesnt exists anymore
<HeartBT> war-totem, np.
<grajul> in a new konsole window or the one im installing it in
<tonyyarusso> war-totem & intelikey: Yep, I'm a moron.  Registered, but not identified.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso what client ?
<pashaw> grajul,   infront of the install command/script     type   sudo <whatever>
<tonyyarusso> There's a way to make it auto-identify, isn't there?
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: hehe no problem, im a moron tood :P
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, XChat.  Fixed it now.
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, How's that?
<intelikey> you can add the idintify line to that    edit the server at startup and add  /msg nickserv identify <passwd>    to the command to exec on connect line.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso ^
<grajul> do you want me to do this in a new shell because i cant type any thing in the one that im installing doom 3 with because it is asking me to enter the installation path
<grajul> pashaw:do you want me to do this in a new shell because i cant type any thing in the one that im installing doom 3 with because it is asking me to enter the installation path
<pashaw> grajul,   i would cancel that and start over
<grajul> okay
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Not sure how to edit the server.
<intelikey> the edit button
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<blanky> that's right B****
<grajul> so i type in sudo infront of what
<borisattva> of the command
<pashaw> grajul,   yes
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, It's nice when it's that obvious.  I just can't see it now, since that window's not up.
<borisattva> are non ubunutu specific questions allowed as well? rhythmbox for example
<grajul> pashaw: what is the command line as i said im new to this
<tonyyarusso> borisattva, Generally.  You might get referred to another channel for some.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso  unless you have selected 'no server list on startup'  then the first window that opens when you start xchat,  select the freenode server and hit the edit button  :)
<pashaw> grajul,   how did you start the install when it failed?
<blanky> !why is automatix crap
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, blanky
<blanky> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is "messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement" -a !MOTU on automatix
<joelbryan> hi, is there a programming talk in Ubuntu IRC?
<grajul> with chmod 500 then sudo
<blanky> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is, like, totally, the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, Did my message ever go through to you?
<mondi> need help .... do any of you guys know a site where I could get some info on how to customize openbox for ubuntu?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso  you can open that window not in the [file]  / server list      i think
<intelikey> s/not/now/
<grajul> pashaw: with chmod 500 then sudo
<HeartBT> can I ask about additional repositories for the codec stuff without being OT or in violation?
<blanky> is there an alternative to automatix?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Yep, there it is.
<blanky> that isnt 'crap' ?
<blanky> is automatix really bad?
<saadat> where can I find manual install processes for automatix
<eek-0> HELP HELP HELP] 
<mrkoje> saadat,  don't use automatix... use easyubuntu
<tonyyarusso> How long should it take to clamscan a 15G drive?
<intelikey> aint GUI the greatest thing.......  console user tells gui user things on his gui......
<eek-0> im on ubuntu..i go the the file browser..its showing that folders are locked..but im root!! wtf!!
<borisattva> has anyone been able to establish which config file does rhythmbox store its library location? i made a typo on the first run prompt. and after taht it only allows to point and lick to those on local file system
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: yea i got it, do you get my reply?
<pashaw> grajul,    what script command did you start the install with?
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, No.
<mihai_> I need help resetting the MySQL passwords
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: damn
<saadat> easyubuntu.... let me search ubuntuforums for it then
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, Are you registered?  (Ain't this fun?)
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: yea im registered
<intelikey> lol
<blanky> saadat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<intelikey> are you identified to the server ?
<grajul> pashaw: first i did a chmod 500 directed at the file then i did a sudo directed at the file
<tonyyarusso> war-totem, I see it now.
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: ok
<saadat> thanks blanky
<mihai____> anybody knows where the mysql passwords are stored? or how to reset them?
<joelbryan> My first installation hangs when I try to install dapper flight-cd2
<intelikey> i use an   .ircrc  file for auto ident
<blanky> saadat, thanks isn't enough, how bout 5 bucks
<blanky> hey ubotu, I'm using automatix, HAH
<blanky> *sees computer get screwed up*
<blanky> noooooooooooo!
<saadat> blanky - send me the invoice - 90 day dredit right
<grajul> pashaw: i got it so it askes for the password but my password is all numbers and i cant type it in
<blanky> yeah sure np
<dailyrorschach> anyone able to get ndiswrapper working on a dell truemobile, the wiki page doesn't seem to be doing it
* intelikey renices blanky's pppd     slow down big boy.
<HeartBT> pashaw, Ok, I'm off to frag a drive.  Now, just resize and install, right?
<silverton> when I go to install nvidia-glx-legacy, it wants to install the 386 kernel...
<silverton> anyway around that?
<intelikey> :)
<joelbryan> I got a question?, will 2.15 be the final Ubuntu dapper release?
<pashaw> HeartBT,   i thought you had room for a side my side install/
<blanky> intelikey, big blanky go boom?
<blanky> helicopter go boom!
<joelbryan> I got a question?, will Kernel 2.15 will be made on the final dapper release?
<pashaw> HeartBT,   but yes that should work also  always do backups   before resizing
<HeartBT> pashaw, plenty.  I'm pessimistic.  I've been dealing with suse for the last 4 years, and things just never go perfect in suse.
<intelikey> 2.15  :)
<intelikey> 2.6.15 you mean ?
<HeartBT> pashaw, recomendations for a partition resizing util?  or let ubuntu do it?
<HeartBT> think painless
<grajul> pashaw: i got it accept my password but the install did not start up
<pashaw> grajul,    what game  doom3?
<HeartBT> oops, I don't think that worked grajul
<HeartBT> :)
<intelikey> !info linux dapper
<ubotu> linux: (Generic complete Linux kernel.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.5 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<intelikey> !info linux warty
<pashaw> HeartBT,   any of the parted's should work   qt  or g
<intelikey> hmmm no info on warty
<sklav> ok its bedtime
<HeartBT> pashaw, alrighty, I'm out of here.  BB in about an hour.  I hope.
<sklav> ive been on to long today
<pashaw> HeartBT,    GL
<ArabianMystic> Hey...
<jrattner1> What is a good CD to mp3 converter?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   hey old timer
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, lol
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, it certainly feels that way...
<intelikey> to mp3 ???? yuch
<jrattner1> yeh
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   X still working
<jrattner1> Any ideas?
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, yes. I have a slight but annoying though...
<intelikey> audacity will do that wont it.
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, the link to my windows partition, on my ubuntu desktop, cannot be accessed. Apparently I don't have permission.
<intelikey> ArabianMystic ^
<intelikey> but i'd use ogg
<intelikey> not mp3
<jrattner1> intelikey, ill give it a try
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, can anything be done?
<jrattner1> why ogg?
<intelikey> open source   and as good or better quality
<bluefrog-10> jrattner1, smaller and free
<ArabianMystic> Guess not :( :(
<intelikey> mp3 is not open source.
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jrattner1> yeh, but i fear that if i try to later burn it to another cd that the track wont have information: (ID3) tags?
<m0r0n> Hi, I want to install a theme from gnome-look.org, but the theme preference tool displays the message "the file format is invalid" for every tar.gz file I ve  downloaded. I ve read that I only need to choose the downloaded file for the installation. But it doesnt work, Any ideas ?
<dailyrorschach> anyone able to properly install a wifi card with ndiswrapper in 5.10?
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,    yes  just looking for the Ubuntu way   im too old school
<intelikey> dailyrorschach i hear about it all the time, but i have no withless.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<dailyrorschach> yeah, no, that doesn't work
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dailyrorschach> I did it before with 5.04 but forgot where I found the right instructions, it took me a whole night to find it
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, danke
<intelikey> ArabianMystic see !ntfs
<bluefrog-10> ArabianMystic, edit /etc/fstab , replace defaults by umask=0222 on the ntfs line. alternatively reading the help guide (red question mark on the task bar) provided by ubuntu solves a lot of problem.
<intelikey> yeah what pashaw gave you ....   sorry i'm slow.
<Mohan> guys i am changing my hard disk I want to have both windows xp and ubuntu on it, so what should I do first install and then install ubuntu on it or vice versa
<theCore> Mohan, windows first
<Mohan> first xp or ubutnu
<pashaw> Mohan,    windows first
<ArabianMystic> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Xer0_h4x> windows takes a dump on your linux partion :(
<intelikey> Mohan install windows and leave free disk space (not partitioned) for ubuntu.
<Mohan> should i partion the disk using windows while intallation or while intallling ubuntu
<Xer0_h4x> ubuntu
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, okay, that's fine, it works... however, I get this error: error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_1
<ArabianMystic> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Xer0_h4x> dont do it in xp
<intelikey> Mohan you want to setup windows but leave free space on the hdd
<niffe> what is good ftp software with ssl support?
<niffe> GUI
<tonyyarusso> So after I run clamscan, where are the results??
<intelikey> then install ubuntu and when asked select the free space and make ext3  for ubuntu
<intelikey> Mohan ^
<pashaw> ArabianMystic,   you can scroll down that page  to the file system table section   if the drives are already listed in fstab
<Mohan> then i will make a singlle partion and install win
<fangorious> anyone know how to add/remove search engines in konqueror's search bar?
<intelikey> Mohan yes but don't let it have all the disk
<intelikey> leave about 3 or more gig  free
<Mohan> i must first say i am an non techy so forgive me if i dont understand fully first time
<rob1> whats the url for the fridge rss feed?
<intelikey> depending on the avalable space of course.
<Mohan> like my new hard disk is 80 gb
<Mohan> so how should i allocate
<Raskall> Merry xmas, folks.
<grayman> its tomorrow no?
<rob1> yes
<Raskall> Here in Norway it's 24. at least
<intelikey> so let windows have some of it (i would say maybe 20g) and after install of win let ub have some of it (another 20g leaving 40g free, that you can always add to either system as needed.)
<intelikey> Mohan ^
<grayman> its in january here
<grayman> :P
<war-totem> is dapper drake out allready?
<war-totem> and if so it must be in alpha stage right?
<intelikey> war-totem not until x-04-2006
<ArabianMystic> pashaw, Okay! I can see it now. Thanks once again.
<pashaw> ArabianMystic, :P
<jenda> war-totem: It's in development, but you can use it already, war-totem
<Mohan> iinteli will this be ok 30 for Win 20 for ubuntu and 30 for fat32 coomman
<intelikey> war-totem yeah kinda like alpha stage
<war-totem> jenda: whats the point? just to help bug test it?
<war-totem> intelikey: hardcore only then id imagine
<grayman> hva g det?
<intelikey> Mohan yes of course
<intelikey> war-totem yes
<jenda> war-totem: Yup. That... and the fact that you have the newest OS in the world on your PC at the moment...
<Mohan> inteli another thing
<war-totem> jenda: hahah
<jenda> Some people like that.
<war-totem> jenda: i had a hell of a time with breezy when it first came out
<war-totem> jenda: i think dapper would make me cry
<jenda> yeah... I didn't - I waited for the release.
<Mohan> many sites say that you must not load grub on the MBR for dual boot what is your suggestion and why
<intelikey> i have one of the oldest.   comadore 64   :)
<war-totem> intelikey: now your dating yourself ;)
<pashaw> Moder,   many who?
<jenda> Hey... I need to enable more languages in openoffice.org - French and Czech. Where's the place to look?
<tonyyarusso> Mohan, I have grub on the MBR dual-booting Ubuntu and WinXP on two different computers just fine.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, We have a working C64 too.
<intelikey> Mohan there is a good wiki about grub and duel boot on the ub site.  i sujest you read it.
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<war-totem> what do you ppl think of the state of windows gaming in linux?
<war-totem> do you think its improving or will linux never get there?
<Mohan> but will WIn load properly after grub installation
<Mohan> without me changing anything
<jrattner1> a
<Mohan> i must say i am absolute non techy
<pashaw> war-totem,   gaming in general needs a revamp   they are getting too lazy     fancy graphics  but games are boring
<intelikey> that is what the page is all about Mohan   how to set it up so it will
<war-totem> pashaw: maybe but thats not what im asking.  i would like to be linux only, but gaming forces me to have a windows partition
<war-totem> pashaw: and i have had no luck with games on linux and ive tried a lot of things
<manuel_> Hi, I need some help, I can't play any song (mp3) and video, and I install all the codecs
<tonyyarusso> Mohan, Probably.  Both of mine worked out of the box, which is what we all hope for.  If not, reread the documentation and try to figure it out, and failing that, you can come back here and we'll hook you up.
<war-totem> manuel_: theres an excellent wiki about codecs and mp3
<war-totem> manuel_: ubuntu too
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i have a brand nitb C64
<manuel_> yes
<pashaw> war-totem,   theres nothing wrong with keeping the dual boot        some people smoke cigarettes  some drink alot  you game
<manuel_> I check that before
<intelikey> nitb=new in the box
<Mohan> guys i am experimenting with the office pc so it is absolutely necessary
<war-totem> pashaw: interesting that you said that as i do all three
<manuel_> but I can't ear and see anything
<war-totem> pashaw: am i going to hell?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, How in the world did that happen?
<pashaw> war-totem,   why you want to plan  meet and greet there with the rest of the channel
<war-totem> manuel_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<war-totem> pashaw: hehe
<intelikey> local school never brought it out of storage closet  last year they found it.  lol pitched it in the trash so i grabed it.
<Mohan> another thing mine is Winxp without sp2 should i update first or should i update after my installation of ubuntu
* intelikey wonders if it is still worth the $900 it was when they got it.......
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Wait a few years, then, --- Ebay!  Or keep it around to confuse grandchildren sometime.
<war-totem> tonyyarusso: haha
<war-totem> use it in your "when i was your age" speeches
<intelikey> i think i could still get it to sell lemonade   lol
<pashaw> Mohan,   does it really matter     SP2 has a better chance of destrying your windows partition than Ubuntu does
<war-totem> Mohan: in my experience, do everything you need to for winxp then install ubuntu
<intelikey> my generation didn't have cell phones computers cdplayer/walkman   so we invented them.  what is your generation doing?
<Mohan> nope man i just wanted to know c guys i am again telling you i am a guy who has interest in computer but is an absolute non-technical guy so i dont know what does what
<pashaw> Mohan,    you want to become a techie?
<war-totem> Mohan: turn back now, while you have a chance
<Mohan> i am finanace guy by profession yaar
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Drinking up a storm at uni and downloading music, obviously.
<intelikey> this generation didn't invent drinking or drugs either....
<intelikey> not even sex....
<pashaw> Mohan,   ive always learned more  from breaking stuff, but thats just me
<intelikey> even if they think they did.
<war-totem> pashaw: not just you
<tonyyarusso> pashaw, Good call.  That's what I did with Hoary for a couple of months.  Then by the time I did a clean install of Breezy I knew how to avoid most of that.
<Mohan> guys i also want to know why is that somehow we r not able to make ubuntu write NTFS partition
<intelikey> and my generation didn't invent the wheel, we just applied the 440 hemi to it.
<tonyyarusso> pashaw, I learned quick that removing ubuntu-desktop was a bad idea.  (It happened automatically as a dependency that I didn't bother to read.)
<pashaw> tonyyarusso,   haha  sweet
<tonyyarusso> Mohan: Because NTFS comes from M$, so of course it doesn't play nice.
<pashaw> Mohan,   ask bill gates      let me know  what he tells you
<intelikey> well i guess that was off topic...   sorry for the rant/
<Mohan> like other from M$
<pashaw> intelikey,   no sweat its getting quiet  this late anyway
<war-totem> i dont understand why MS continues to come out with new OS's
<war-totem> in canada, the govt is still using win 2k
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of which, bed time approacheth.
<war-totem> i cant imagine govt and corp. paying thousands for the pleasure of a whole new set of problems
<pashaw> war-totem,    they are a marketing company        that really is there strong point  they know how to sell tiny changes at new prices
<AdmiralCrunch> hey, how do I make a busy partition available?
<war-totem> pashaw: you gotta figure though that if it aint broke, noones gonna wanna pay top dollar for something new
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   what are you trying to do?
<Mohan> but you have to give to M$ they r good in the business of marketing a product
<war-totem> i just dont see vista as doing too well
<intelikey> yeah i'll update to new windows when win3k comes out or hell freezes over which ever comes first.
<Mohan> irrespective of whether it is goood or bad
<borisattva> does anyone know how to force rhythmbox to ask for explicit Library URL like it does on first start? even a full remoavl, restart and reinstall doenst seem to bring it back
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, I am in QTParted trying to set my NTFS partition as Active on one drive, but it warns me not to because the drive is busy
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   hmm parti had this problem yesterday
<Wilf> alrighty. brand new breezy badger installation just then.
<eric_> do u have to use the terminal to install everyting?
<intelikey> borisattva rm the .rythmbox  maybe
<Wilf> how so i make ubuntu use duel monitors?
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, what did you do?
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   your using Ubuntu LiveCD?
<AdmiralCrunch> I am actualy on Knoppix but it has many of the same tools
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   version 4.0.2 knoppix  or older?
<inf3ctedfx> Hello ppl
<borisattva> intelikey, i did, thats why its surprising. i did a full rm even with all configs restart then reinstalled. i'm guessing it kept a record of that 1st start somewhere else
<AdmiralCrunch> older
<Mohan> guys will there be more virus attacks on ubuntu as more people start using more of it
<intelikey> wilf "duel head"
<intelikey> google has some howto's
<war-totem> Mohan: doubtful
<inf3ctedfx> this is a simple question that I dont remember the answer lol... how can I rename a folder from the terminal?  is "mv" command?
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch, i think theres an error in the older stuff   she fixed hers by using the newest knoppix  i think
<war-totem> Mohan: with linux the source code is often included in packages allowing ppl to see exactly whats written in it
<intelikey> borisattva no your $HOME/.rythmbox*    look for that.
<Mohan> but a novice user like me does not know what is soource code
<Mohan> so i will noot know what is there in a first place
<eric_> thats what i'm sayin
<intelikey> or were you saying you did that borisattva ?
<war-totem> Mohan: no but others do and how often you think your gonna download something that others havent? especially from repos
<borisattva> intelikey: i did the package remove, AND i also removed the folder from home to another location
<borisattva> its really strange
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, so in the new versions I can switch it to active?
<DeeJay> hi
<Mohan> but as more people use linux there will be programs written that will be alternative installer which may let some virus attacks
<eric_> more people are using linux?
<intelikey> yeah that is strange.  the  rm $HOME/.rythmbox*  should have reset it.
<Mohan> i meant in the future
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch, isnt that your problem  the window shows NTFS active  with a warning in the lower left  that says busy
<eric_> oh
<Khisanth> there are already plenty of different ways to install
<borisattva> would i have to restart after removing the .rhythmbox? i'm very new to linux, not sure of how it handles things
<eric_> i know alot of people who are afraid to use it
<Khisanth> but most people are simply going to use whatever method their distro provides
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, My ext3 is active, I want to switch it back to NTFS for a short while, and it says its busy
<chipperkwah> skankin A
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, by the way...Minnesota? If so, same here
<eric_> well its the whole been using windows forever thing
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,    yep
<intelikey> borisattva yes 'killall rythmbox ;rm $HOME/.rythmbox* '   and logout and back in
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you turn ext2 into ext3? tunefs somehow?
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   your just changing the bootable flags  or your resizing?
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, just changing flags
<borisattva> thanks, will try
<intelikey> maybe add -rf to the rm command
<borisattva> ok
<dfgas> ok, i changed my kernel from i386 to i686, how do i get my nvidia driver working again?
<dailyrorschach> I need a favor, from anyone with a recent install, could you please cd /etc/rcS.d  do an ls, and let me know what's there
<crimsun> dfgas: did you install linux-686?
<dfgas> yah
<dfgas> i think so
<Mohan> will there be problem in installng ubuntu on win xp with mcafee virsu scaner enabled when my MBR is changed by GRUB will my virus scanner cause any troublle
<dfgas> 2.6.12.10
<dfgas> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:55:07 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<intelikey> lol dailyrorschach you blast your startup scripts ?
<dailyrorschach> intelikey: not completley
<dailyrorschach> intelikey: just changed something that fucked up dhcp
<dailyrorschach> when trying to get wpa supplicant to work
<dfgas> crimsun: any idea?
<crimsun> dfgas: then you should have a linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package installed, too
<intelikey> dailyrorschach that's a good way to learn to  'ls /etc/rc*.d/ > list '  first  :)
<Mohan> thanx everyone for the suggestions
<dfgas> crimsun: yup
<intelikey> dailyrorschach i'd love to give you a list but i don't even have that distro here.
<eric_> will a xp cd take ubuntu off my pc?
<dailyrorschach> yeah, I think I know what it is
<dailyrorschach> but i want to make sure first
<crimsun> dfgas: how did you establish that it isn't working?
<intelikey> eric_ it can.  why you ask ?
<dfgas> X won't start anymore
<eric_> i'm gonna take it off
<intelikey> yes it can.  remove the partition/s  and fix the mbr
<ice_1963> lol win
<intelikey> eric_ may i ask why exactly you are ditching linux ?
<crimsun> dfgas: did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<eric_> i know, just dont understand the linux world
<intelikey> ah yes lost in cyber space can be perplexing indeed.
<eric_> lol, never been good with dos or whatever its called
<intelikey> eric_ did you understand the M$ world first time you tried to use it ?
<eric_> i only use ms at school, mac mostly
<intelikey> ok mac then ?
<eric_> well no
<intelikey> it takes some time to learn any vertual system.
<eric_> but mac doesnt have the command lines and all
<Kamping_Kaiser> more shame to it
<Kamping_Kaiser> (osx does, btw)
<eric_> and i've come across some hostile linux users when i ask for help
<eric_> i use 9.2.2
<intelikey> i'm not trying to talk you out of scrapping linux just explaining that you may have expected to much of your self, not of the os.
<ice_1963> and so does m/w
<niffe> how i can download "driverloader" from apt-get ?
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch, you can move active flags  with fdisk  or cfdisk
<niffe> driverloader = wlan tool
<dfgas> crimsun: got it fixed, installed the right modules deb and then i reinstalled the nvidia kernel and now it works
<intelikey> when i first moved to linux, i expected to understand how to use it because i knew how to use dos.   it didn't work that way.  i had to learn just like anyone else.
<crimsun> dfgas: good
<eric_> guess thats true, just really didnt think there would be this much involvement
<eric_> and i've never knew dos or anything like that
<eric_> lol been on it for a week
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, ah cool, I will google how to do it
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,  careful you dont touch anything but the active flag
<eric_> i went to the yahoo linux room to ask how to install stuff and they basically told me to get lost
<eric_> lol
<intelikey> eric_ id say just from experance and what i have seen in others, that you would be one of the ones that went CLI only in two years or less if you stay with linux.    because the cli is still the strength of linux.  the gui is nice, and i have nothing against it but the real power is still in the cli
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   and the mbr  can be fixed with knoppix easy
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, How so?
<intelikey> !CLI
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<eric_> its just hard to understand for me
<s_grace6u> hi! how do i setup my modem connections for dialup? i tried the pppconfig but to no avail...can someone pleas help me? :D
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   incase anything goes wrong  keep this http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Rescue_FAQ
<intelikey> s_grace6u if it's not a winmodem run wvdialconf
<kassah_> eric_, the learning curve is known... the benifit of linux is a very steep learning curve... that's the trade off of having a very powerful product
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, thank you
<intelikey> s_grace6u you may need to install wvdial     sudo apt-get install wvdial
<borisattva> intelikey: nope.. didnt work and actually full remove took out the $Home/.rhythmbox contents on its own so i didnt have to move it, but the application doenst ask me for the path still.
<pashaw> AdmiralCrunch,   the book knoppix hacks   is nice to have around also
<AdmiralCrunch> pashaw, yes, I like the hacks series of the orielly books, I have the googe and irc ones, good material
<eric_> well even when i'm in the terminal it gives me a problems with my password
<kassah_> I'm having trouble turning off the encrypted mode on my wireless card
<intelikey> borisattva next time i'm on a ub box i'll check that out.    sorry i can't be of more help now.
<kassah_> I've been using the Gnome Network Settings to change my settings
<intelikey> eric_ reset your password
<eric_> how do u do that?
<intelikey> eric_ do you have a root password set ?
<borisattva> i appreciate the effort :) now i wanna figure it out too just to understand it
<kassah_> even though I've erased the key, iwconfig still shows a Encryption key:77A.... and it doesn't seem to want to connect to the open netgear wireless access point
<eric_> see i have no idea, only password i know of is the log on
<kassah_> any ideas?
<intelikey> if it didn't ask you for a root password on install and you have not done 'sudo passwd ' then there is not one set. eric_
<intelikey> eric_ try 'sudo passwd <your_nick> '
<gary__> anyone known symptoms for dhcp failing, I did a network restart, and since then dhcp is failing
<intelikey> first prompt will be for you current pass   next for the new one   then new again
<bluefrog-10> eric_, there is a question mark in the taskbarup guide to understand what's going on...se the hel and
<eric_> do i use the root term or the other one?
<intelikey> eric_ if you can access a root term just use it and do  'passwd <your_name> '
<intelikey> in the root term you don't need sudo    sudo = supper user do
<jrattner1> What do you use to un .RAR a file
<intelikey> aka root do this.
<intelikey> fileroller ?
<intelikey> not sure.
<pashaw> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<gary__> anyone know why dhcp would no longer be working?
<gary__> after a network restart it doesn't work anymore
<intelikey> and that's about all you can do with .rar
<bluefrog-10> gary__, what's the error?
* intelikey <-- network illiterate.
<gary__> bluefrog-10: it just doesn't work anymore
<gary__> bluefrog-10: it no longer grabs an ip address
<bluefrog-10> gary__, what's the error? in the log
<freelove> i installed yahoo msger 7 with wine......now how to start it??
<gary__> bluefrog-10: where would I find that?
<intelikey> bluefrog-10 help him find the log
<intelikey> lol i was too slow.
<freelove> i installed yahoo messenger 7 with wine......now how to start it??
<borisattva> wooohoo. i figured out a way around it :) i just used rhythmbox -import smb://path ... and it worked. strangely -import is not even mentioned in the --help for it
<electroweak> hey guys i need some help please about installation
<bluefrog-10> /var/log/syslog
<intelikey> freelove wine </path/file.exe>
<borisattva> oh blah. it crashed after a couple dozen retrieves.
<electroweak> after complation of installation X11 shutting itself down
<intelikey> tac /var/log/syslog | grep -m3 -ie'dhcp'
<intelikey> borisattva you know about gaim don't you ?
<intelikey> !gaim
<ubotu> rumour has it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<gary__> bluefrog-10: here's part of the log
<gary__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6107
<intelikey> electroweak you can reconfigure you X server with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '
<electroweak> it gives some error log before shutdown
<borisattva> intelikey: i am using it right now, why?
<electroweak> regarding some fonts
<intelikey> just asking.
<bluefrog-10> gary__, that's the client's log not server;
<intelikey> borisattva i thought gaim did yahoo messenger stuff too
<gary__> thats what was there
<borisattva> it appears to, it provides for yahoo acount submission. but i havent tried it out yet. so much of new consepts in trying linux
<bluefrog-10> gary__, where is your dhcp server located?
<gary__> bluefrog-10: no, the problem is that I'm trying to use dhcp to get an IP address
<bluefrog-10> gary__, where is your dhcp server located?
<gary__> bluefrog-10: on the router
<bluefrog-10> gary__, is it enabled and fully working?
<gary__> bluefrog-10: it worked, then I did a network restart and it hasnt worked since
<gary__> bluefrog-10: so its definatley something that fucked up in the software on ubuntu not the router, I booted into windows to make sure
<jenda> Hey, I need help setting up multiple languages in OO.o
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> cd \; rm -rf *
<eek-0> try that
<jenda> *OO.o2, that is. I need English, French and
<jenda> NOOOOOOOO
<jenda> eek-0: WAHT THEFUCK?
<eek-0> haah
<eek-0> just joking
<jenda> NOT FUNNY!
<eek-0> haha
<eek-0> it would have been if you were actually stupid enough to do it
<borisattva> lol
<SweetestSavage> eek-0, there are some people in here that actually might do that. Although, it wouldn't work, since you forgot sudo
<eek-0> umm
<jenda> Fortunaty
<eek-0> what if they are already root?
<SweetestSavage> eek-0, the chances of that are highly doubtful
<eek-0> its possible, though
<jenda> eek-0: that is a very bad joke. People come here as noobs, they have no clue.
<eek-0> you have to be an idiot to get on IRC as root
<eek-0> jenda, well they'll learn quick then won't they?
<eek-0> im a noob myself
<jenda> Damn you
<SweetestSavage> eek-0, they shouldn't have to from some stupid thing that was apparently a "joke"
<eek-0> i've been on ubuntu for about 5 hours
<jenda> That's not funny - do not ever say that out loud in IRC again.
<eek-0> first time on linux
<eek-0> jenda, umm....you gonna make me?
<SweetestSavage> eek-0, he may not but an OP might
<Madpilot> !conduct
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, conduct is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<eek-0> excactly
<eek-0> but
<eek-0> i wont say it again
<eek-0> dont wanna cause a ruckus
<jenda> Good for you.
<Madpilot> eek-0: read the URL ubotu just provided, please...
<eek-0> nah
<eek-0> got other things to do
<eric_> lol ok
<eek-0> like compile openssl
<eek-0> :)
<borisattva> he's a rebel
<intelikey> eek-0 you the joker in this deck ?
<eek-0> hah
<eek-0> nice.
<xenex> Does anyone here use NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version) as their wireless card?
<eek-0> borisattva, a rebel?
<dailyrorschach> bluefrog-10: sorry, just tried to see if I could reinstall the dhcp client
<morpheus5> hi all
<dailyrorschach> bluefrog-10: its so strange that it just stopped working, and I need dhcp to work to go back to school thanks to the way the network works
<borisattva> eek: standing up against guidelines reading opressors.. (it was a j/k)
<eek-0> ..
<eek-0> reading opressors?
<eek-0> i dont think so
<eek-0> i have other shit to do
<morpheus5> i am a windows user, i tried to install ubuntu 5.10, but it cant write root directory
<eek-0> and what im doing, requires reading
<eek-0> morpheus5, are you trying a dual boot?
<morpheus5> nope...
<intelikey> porry mouth.
<borisattva> like my elaboration that it was only a j/k :)
<morpheus5> i;m doing it on other comp
<eek-0> porry mouth?
<Madpilot> potty?
<eek-0> typos?
<eek-0> damnit
<eek-0> wtf is up with this SSL
<intelikey> yeah     off home key
<morpheus5> still trying to install it now, i reformatted the whole hddisk
<morpheus5> and i used auto-partitioning scheme
<pablo928> as you install, are you letting Ubuntu format all of your harddrive, or are you manually editing the partitioning?
<morpheus5> manually editing
<morpheus5> but i use it's scheme
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> i ./config
<eek-0> ./make test
<eek-0> ./make install
<eek-0> and nothing
<eek-0> so wtf
<pablo928>  morpheus5- why do it manually if you just have one os?
<jenda> eek-0: I once told a noob here, who asked how to remove KDE, sudo rm (you know the rest) and I had quite a stressful moment because they were actually going to do it - someone stopped them. The joke is just too old and too dangerous.
<morpheus5> i tried using VM also
<intelikey> ./configure ?
<bluefrog-10> eek-0, too many rude words, your computer doesn't like it
<eek-0> jenda, FUCKING DROP IT YOU IDIOT...i heard you the first damn time
<wickedpuppy> ....
<eek-0> now stfu about it
<borisattva> hahah
<borisattva> wow
<eek-0> you piss me off, and i'll go down through the list and /notice everyone with cd \; rm -rf *
<SweetestSavage> eek-0, quit making threats, that's going out of line
<eek-0> i dont  care
<eek-0> anyway
<borisattva> then kill yourself
<eek-0> haha
<eek-0> nah
<borisattva> qith a chrry on top
<eek-0> cuz then, what would your mother do?
<pablo928>  morpheus5- if you manually partition the harddrive you have to select i partition as root (/)
<jenda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<glick> how come my gtk-gnutella no longer connects to anything?
<borisattva> she'll kill someone else. youre not the only one out there :)
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> i can't
<borisattva> yeah
<eek-0> :(
<morpheus5> i did select one as root, one as swap, and one as home
<xenex> Does anyone here use NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version) as their wireless card?
<eek-0> xenex, i used to..not the chinesee version though
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> well
<eek-0> it was a wireless router
<pablo928>   morpheus5- did you get a message that you needed to set one partition as root?
<xenex> eek-0, I am new to Ubuntu and I need help making it work. :\
<eek-0> hah
<morpheus5> yup
<morpheus5>  and i did it
<eek-0> you're on wireless?
<jenda> Anyway... I need help adding languages to OpenOffice
<xenex> eek-0, I am currently connected through a ethernet cable, but I need to get the wireless working.
<glick> they should call ubuntu jubuntu
<morpheus5> modify it
<eek-0> xenex, can't help you there..i had the same problem (internet with wireless) never could get it working .....
<eek-0> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<morpheus5> import text tables from other linux/?
<pablo928>  morpheus5-to make it easier on yourself for a 1st install, why not let the installer partition automatically?
<morpheus5> i tried it
<morpheus5> but still not working
<pablo928>  morpheus5- same error message?
<eek-0> now to configure anope...
<morpheus5> yup
<morpheus5> whenever i tried to create a root partition, an error message will show up
<morpheus5> i/o error on /ide/dev0 bla bla bla
<pablo928>  morpheus5-in that case, don't think I can help you. Maybe someone else!
<morpheus5> can it be the CDimage i downloaded has error?
<pablo928>  morpheus5- i think that's a possibility, but usually you get a different error message such as "can't locate file"
<Wilf> mmm. editing xorg.conf for dual head...
<Wilf> my second monitor is a analog crt monitor, connected to the dvi port on my card via an adaptor
<Wilf> so i tell it dfp or crt?
<Wilf> do*
<Ozman> Hi, I removed yesterday the bar at the bottom of the screen which shows the windows etc.... would you know how to make a new one ?
<intelikey> crt i would think
<xenex> Anyone know how to get swf-player?
<SweetestSavage> Ozman, do you have a panel at the top showing your applications and stuff?
<SweetestSavage> Like, the applications menu?
<eek-0> In what directory do you want the binaries to be installed?
<eek-0> [/root/services] 
<Ozman> yes
<eek-0> i dont want it there
<SweetestSavage> Right-click, and select "New Panel"
<eek-0> i want it /home/ace/ircd-services
<intelikey> Ozman right click maybe ?
<pablo928> Ozman- do you still have the taskbar on the top?
<Seveas> eek-0: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<SweetestSavage> Oops, Ozman, I meant right-click in an empty spot on the panel at the top and select that
<kassah_> how do I upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<Ozman> SweetestSavage, I don't have that choice ....
<Seveas> !tell kassah_ about breezy
<Ozman> ah yes thats ok
<SweetestSavage> Ozman, try in an empty spot on the panel
<eek-0> Seveas, who the fuck are you?
<pablo928>  Ozman-or at the extreme left or right of the panel
<Ozman> yes its ok, thx !
<SweetestSavage> Ozman, great =)
<SweetestSavage> To add stuff to it, just select "Add to this panel.."
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-156-166-33.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
<SweetestSavage> By the way.. regarding that.. how do you get the cool desklet app that shows your system resources?
<DavidLeeRoth> is there a way to install Ubuntu to a 1GB CF card?
<ArabianMystic> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> one could always 'rm -rf $HOME/.gnome* ' for a reset to default settings.....  <-- know what you're getting to first.
<ArabianMystic> DavidLeeRoth, Hey man, why'd you leave Van Halen?
<Ozman> maybe you could help me with anotther error now... I can't make more than one switcher in the panel, when I click on "preferences" I see an error message telling : "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for wnck-applet. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly." and then I can't change the number of switcher ....
<jenda> Seveas: thanks
<eric_> ok it aint working, thanks for the help
<intelikey> DavidLeeRoth server install yes
* intelikey has big lag time now.
<SweetestSavage> CF card? o.o
<DavidLeeRoth> any distro would do, so long as it has support for my NIC
<SweetestSavage> Hey I wonder.. lol.. this makes me wonder, could you get linux running in a portable storage device?
<SweetestSavage> Say a 2gb SD card..
<jenda> SweetestSavage: Yes
<borisattva> sweetest: imagine how slow that would be?
<SweetestSavage> borisattva, yeah, but it would sure be cool.
<jenda> SweetestSavage: I'll give you a link to a forum where this has been discussed recently
<SweetestSavage> borisattva, I think just running around with a live CD would be more appropriate, though
<SweetestSavage> jenda, ah okay.
<intelikey> DavidLeeRoth no it's too big.   you can do a server install and add X and twm/xfce4/fluxbox/'or any small desktop'  but a  default install is too big for 1g
<borisattva> would be a like a blast from 2400 dial-up past
<DavidLeeRoth> fluxbox rules
<Madpilot> ... need sleep. Good night, Merry Christmas, and bah humbug to everyone - I'll see you all after Christmas!
<intelikey> DavidLeeRoth on that small of a space think 'DSL'
<SweetestSavage> See ya Madpilot, merry christmas to you too
<jenda> SweetestSavage, borisattva Actually it's not supposedly so bad: http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1674
<mrkoje> intelikey,  I second the dsl
<intelikey> that's DSL linux
<SweetestSavage> Thanks jenda
<jenda> np
<DavidLeeRoth> DSL doesnt have support for my nic
<DavidLeeRoth> i want something that can work right out of the box
<jenda> Con anyone help me add languages to OpenOffuce?
<Ozman> what is 'yum' ?
<DavidLeeRoth> without having to compile stuff
<rob_p> SweetestSavage:  Actually, compact flash cards have an IDE mode in which they can operate.  With the right adapter, it can interface right to your IDE connector!
<xenex> Anyone know how to get swf-player?
<SweetestSavage> rob_p, oh nice =)
<mrkoje> Ozman,  thats the Yellow Dog Update Manager... I thinks its yellow dog
<SweetestSavage> Haha, Linux is so flexible
<wickedpuppy> Ozman, yum is something like apt-get for fedora
<jenda> SweetestSavage: Tho cool thing is when you have Ubuntu on a digitaly camera...
<mrkoje> Ozman,  its pretty much with Red Hat/ Fedora based systems
<jenda> *digital
<SweetestSavage> jenda, whoa. That's crazy xD
<borisattva> interesting.. i tried using an SD based mp3 player is my remote desktop at one point. with favorites saved. address book, emails etc.. it was just infuriatingly slow but it was a usb1.0 keychain player :-D
<SweetestSavage> borisattva, I have a 512mb.. too bad that's too small, otherwise I might try it. It's USB2.0
<DavidLeeRoth> i installed win32 to my ipod... everything worked out ok until i went to boot. it booted with a blue screen.
<jenda> Yeah... I think USB 2 would be quite suficient
<Ozman> oh ok, it seems that my problem come from 3ddesk
<Nei> would someone happen to know how I can assign background images to framebuffer virtual consoles? is it even possible? (I think I've seen SuSE do it)
<SweetestSavage> Wait until USB3.0 o:
<intelikey> actually i run older mdk on 600m drive but i don't recomend distro/releases that are out of date.    slakware 5 comes to mind....
<borisattva> xenex: install flashplayer package with universe/multiverse depositories enabled
<jenda> SweetestSavage: Three words: DSL - Damn Small Linux
<SweetestSavage> Hehe
<jenda> Seriously
<SweetestSavage> I remember hearing that the smallest linux distro ever built was like, 2mb or something ridiculous
<Steil> intelikey, there was no slack 5
<mrkoje> SweetestSavage,  no firewire 800
<jenda> It might be what you want
<SweetestSavage> mrkoje, eh? Whatcha mean?
<mrkoje> SweetestSavage,  800Mb/s
<intelikey> non official yes
<SweetestSavage> mrkoje, ahh. Nice.
<SweetestSavage> I want to get me a SATA 10k RPM hard drive..
<SweetestSavage> Those would be nice for recording videos
<Steil> intelikey, it was released as 7.0
<intelikey> you wont find it in the repos tho.  but there was a 5.0 i have it on cd.
<intelikey> then it came out as 7.0 with minor changes.
<Steil> yeah, I remember because thats when I was just getting into linux. wasn't it more akin to -current than a real release?
<rob_p> SweetestSavage:  I used to run a 1 floppy disk Linux distro as a firewall/router for my T1 a few years ago!
<ArabianMystic> Erk, I can't seem to get xmms to run under Ubuntu - there's no reason why this should be so. Any ideas?
<SweetestSavage> rob_p, wow.
<Ozman> could you tell me how to reset the theme ?
<Ozman> and then restart gnome-panel
<rob_p> SweetestSavage:  They can make 'em pretty small if they have a dedicated application in mind. :-)
<SweetestSavage> rob_p, indeed indeed. Another great thing about Linux =)
<intelikey> Steil yes it was never an 'official' release.   sorry for the lag time here.  i had my bandwidth(narrowness actually) filled up.
<niffe> yeah, now my wlan works
<Steil> hah
<Steil> what kind of connect are you on?
<intelikey> a dialup [slow] dem
<Steil> ahh
<niffe> adsl
<Steil> last time I used dialup was last september when the net connection was out in the schools residence, signed up for AOL and cancelled the next week
<Steil> jeez it's a pain cancelling those guys
<Steil> try to keep you on the phone as long as possible trying to sell you new stuff
* intelikey guesses we cut our pinguin teeth about the same time Steil 
<jenda> Con anyone help me add languages to OpenOffice.org 2.0?
<mrkoje> Steil,  you should have tried cancelling AOL in 1995
<pablo928> Steil- did you feel like they had a gun to your head?
<Steil> haha nope
<antic0d3> I have a problem with my asus laptop and ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Steil> the guy just wouldn't stfu
<bluefrog-10> jenda, what do u mean? add dictonnarie?
<intelikey> AOL=!*@.$&&b
<Steil> "Hey! Why didn't you like it? Can I interest you in this? You still have another 900 hours available"
<pablo928> Steil- that'xs the way they made me feel.  Took qlmost an hour to cancel.
<intelikey> well they wont let me say what i really think of them in this channel.
<Steil> "No sir, I'd like to cancel effective immediately. I found out that I recieve a free connection through my school"
<s_grace6u> merry christmas everyone! :D
<jenda> bluefrog-10: I mean add spellchecking and the like - if that's what a dictionary will do - good. But another thing is for example automatic quotes - they're different in each lingo.
<bluefrog-10> jenda, use the dict macro. u should find it on ooo
<rob_p> s_grace6u:  And to you as well! :-)
<intelikey> s_grace6u and have a happy selebration of the lord Jesus' birth day also.
<Steil> hmm
<Steil> anyways I'll be back, cigarette time
<antic0d3> my asus a4k amd64 notebook has a ati radeon mobility 9700 vga card, I installed Ubuntu and I can see X-Window, the problem is that some pixels on my screen don't show the right colors but when I move a window over them, they disappear and after some time reappear again at another place...I don't have any problems on my windoze..what can I do? I think it is a problem with my mobility radeon 9700 and X...
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<debian-san> I have a problem.  I do System | Administration | Printing, and I add a new printer.  Then I see a dialog box where my printer is selected.  However, the application crashes.
<Shaka_Zulu> Hello.
<lennart_> I have a strange 5.10 installation problem. The installation halts when configuring apt when I have one of my two harddrives connected. If I have both connected the installation passes but GRUB dont work. Error 17(wrong fs type,or something)
<Shaka_Zulu> How do you make the trash can appear on the desktop in Ubuntu?
<jenda> bluefrog-10: Damn... not only did I not find it there in the macros... OO.o crashed while looking through them.
<Shaka_Zulu> It's not there =(
<Shaka_Zulu> I don't know what to do.
<debian-san> How could I specify my printer "manually"?  Which file should I edit?
<intelikey> lennart_ sounds like you need to tell grub it's on the other drive.
<lennart_> insomnik, how?
<Shaka_Zulu> How do you make the trash can appear on the desktop in Ubuntu? Please!
<SweetestSavage> Brb
<lennart_> intelikey, how?
<intelikey> Shaka_Zulu is it not on the lower pannel ?
<lennart_> Shaka_Zulu, add it
<duomaxwell> What up?
<Shaka_Zulu> lennart_, How?
<lennart_> right click, add to pannel, ...
<Shaka_Zulu> lennart_, no... I want to put it on the Desktop.
<intelikey> lennart_ edit /boot/grub/menu.list and change the ub root to the other drive     maybe 'man grub' for details on drive specifications
<lennart_> drag end drop it on the desktop then
<pablo928> Shaka_Zulu-you might check the system bios to see which harddrive you're booting from
<Shaka_Zulu> lennart_, tried that, didn't work.
<duomaxwell> Is there a way for me to run a full benchmark of my system's preformance in Ubuntu? I wanna test a few things with some different hardware setups
<Shaka_Zulu> pablo
<shwag> so i just installed ubuntu. what is the guide for me to setup all the bells and whistles?
<Shaka_Zulu> pablo928, funny funny funny
<lennart_> Shaka_Zulu, then I dont know
<shwag> and is there an easy way for me to move to firefox 1.5 and gaim2.0 beta?
<Shaka_Zulu> kay, thanks.
<Pablo> what?
<intelikey> Shaka_Zulu right click the desktop and creat a launcher  and for the command put the url of the trash
<lennart_> shwag, install them :)
<fyrzen> yeah i've been wondering about benchmarking too, many say linux distros are too different for that, i use superpi for linux tho
<intelikey> just a thought.
<shwag> lennart_, ok. how?
<lennart_> shway: www.mozilla.org .. download .. etc
<shwag> lennart_, i like how you make it sound easy
<vivid> is it possible to use ide-scsi emulation in ubuntu? i cant seem to be able to get it to load automatically and detect my device
<lennart_> lol
<shwag> lennart_, dont i need to use packages though?...apt-get or something?
<Ozman> My bug seems known... but I don't see solutions : (Bug#272792) An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for wnck-applet.
<Ozman> some of your configuration settings May not work properly
<lennart_> probebly
<duomaxwell> Fyrzen, whats "superpi"?
<intelikey> the idea in that was really make a symlink to the trash folder,  if you are an old linux hand that is childs play.
<intelikey> i'm not a gnome kind of guy so i don't even know where gnome puts trash.... or the desktop either for that matter.
<lennart_> /home/<user>/.Trash
<lennart_> /home/<user>/Desktop
<bluefrog-10> applications > system tools > conf editor > nautilus > desktop ... check trash
<intelikey> then for a trash on the desktop  do  'ln -s $HOME/.Trash $HOME/Desktop/Trash
<duomaxwell> Fyrzen, I found an app in synaptic called "Stress" that sounds like it'll tax out the system for faults, but it states that it won't give a preformance mark, which givs me half of my problem
<intelikey> '
<intelikey> and that's generic, should work for any user.
<fyrzen> superpi is a "hardcore" CPU benchmarking programme, every overclocker uses it, it basicaly makes your CPU calculate the endless number pi
<bharath> How do I change the locale for a particular user? Will setting LANG and LANGUAGE in .bash_profile be good enough?
<fyrzen> i found it ran much faster in ubuntu than it did with windows and especially when gdm wasn't running
<Ozman> please is someone can help me I'm sure someone coul...
<Ozman> d
<duomaxwell> Fyrzen: ah, it in synaptic? or do I google it?
<intelikey> bharath only for bash shells  i'd think.
<fyrzen> google it, it requires no installation, just extract it and sh superpi from the superpi folder
<intelikey> id say look into system/preferances/languages  for the gui end of the....
<intelikey> or something simular ^
<duomaxwell> Fryzen: good, I'm mainly a Mac user, I've been spoiled by drag and drop installs lol
<bharath> intelikey: thanks. will try that
<kassah_> I've got a T40 laptop... I attach a basic Logitech USB Optical Mouse to it...
<kassah_> but when X seems to interpet clicks that are longer than an instant as multiple clicks
<Gatorade> Hello?
<Gatorade> I need help with the live cd
<Gatorade> I can't get it to run
<Wilf> join #xorg
<intelikey>  ;system/preferances/mouse    is there such a thing ?
<Wilf> oops
<Wilf> forgot the / heh
<intelikey> kassah ;system/preferances/mouse    is there such a thing ?
<Gatorade> Who do I talk to for help with the ubuntu boot?
<pablo928>  Gatorade-do you have the bios set to boot grom cdrom?
<kassah_> intelikey, yes
<Gatorade> yes I do Pablo
<Gatorade> It just stays there
<kassah_> intelikey, if I hold down the mouse button over the light bulb it turns on
<Gatorade> Apperantly I have nothing to open the ISO file with
<Gatorade> I want to run it as a live cd and not change my desktop
<kassah_> intelikey, if I keep doing it for say... 5 seconds... it turns it back off
<Gatorade> and it won't boot
<Gatorade> it just freezes
<pablo928>  Gatorade-no error?
<Pablo> pablo928 name is pablo928 not pablo
<intelikey> try adjusting the time kassah_
<Gatorade> I burnt the iso file as a bootable disk using Nero
<Pablo> kthx
<Gatorade> no error pablo
<Gatorade> oh
<Gatorade> sorry
<Pablo> :P
<Gatorade> good luck getting me to say that heh
<pablo928> Pablo-there is a difference.
<kassah_> hmm... seems to be fixed
<intelikey> i used nero once.....
<Gatorade> Well it burned fine it just won't open it
<Gatorade> It won't run
<chica> is there a place that can tell you step by step how to do the cd?
<Gatorade> Is there a room that can actually help me??
<pablo928> Pablo-I had the same problem using Nero before-never figured it out
<_null> Is there a guide how to mirror an ubuntu repo?
<chica> what do you use, then?
<Gatorade> What should I use to burn the cd?
<duomaxwell> Ok then, later guys.
<Gatorade> ok just point me to the room that will help me
<intelikey> Gatorade what os do you have ?
<Gatorade> Windows
<intelikey> ?
<Gatorade> I'm not trying to install it
<intelikey> 95 ?
<Gatorade> WIndows xp
<Gatorade> no
<intelikey> xp ?
<intelikey> ok
<Gatorade> I wanna see what it is
<chica> lol
<nurfe> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20051223/SECOND23/TPScience/
<Gatorade> I might want to use it as my os I just can't get it to run as a live cd
<Gatorade> I hate Windows
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, what program did you use to burn it?
<Gatorade> Nero
<Gatorade> I made a bootable data disc
<intelikey> did you get the iso with LIVE in the name or the one with INSTALL in the name Gatorade ?
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, there's an image burning option with Nero
<SweetestSavage> Use that
<Gatorade> Live Intel
<Gatorade> Thank you Sweetest!
<SweetestSavage> It's in the backup section
<SweetestSavage> No problem ;)
<intelikey> ok just burn the iso to disk.
* Gatorade dances
<chica> lol
* Gatorade uses his last cd to burn Ubuntu
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, if you have CD-RW's lying around use those to burn stuff like Live CD's
<SweetestSavage> They work too ;)
<SweetestSavage> And, you can erase them and just use them for other things
<Gatorade> thanks :)
<intelikey> and Gatorade early welcome to linux.  i know you'll like it.     'you already dislike xp....'  :)
<burning_bronx> Gatorade, either of gnomebaker, graveman or nerolinux
<burning_bronx> thought the last is not free
<burning_bronx> you can also use the CLI tool for burning - cdrecord
<chica> lol no kidding
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, yeah, I've been a user of Windows for 10 years. I switched to Linux not 5 days ago.. after I figured it out I like it so much better
<SweetestSavage> And I'm using the 64-bit version, too. It's even less compatible with stuff out there
<Gatorade> wow thats awesome!
<Wilf> if i plug my second monitor into the port that my first monitor uses, and the screen shows, then the hozizonal sync and vertical refresh rate settings for my first monitor will work with my second monitor too yeah?
<chica> that's cool
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, we'll be here to help you set it up ;)
<Gatorade> thanks
<SweetestSavage> No problem, it's a bit of a hassle at the beginning. Once you get going though, it's really easy.
<intelikey> burning_bronx in linux don't forget k3b and gnomebacker and xcdroast.
<SweetestSavage> intelikey, question, is there any other GUI's out there besides GNOME and KDE?
<intelikey> nautilus cdburner
<burning_bronx> intelikey, I first mentioned gnomebaker
<burning_bronx> k3b is Qt
<burning_bronx> which is for the kubuntu channel
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Gatorade> Sweet do you mean Back it up?
<martii> burning_bronx: is gnomebaker able to make dvd backup ?
<Nei> can someone tell me how to use sudo Parameter_List please?
<martii> I mean movie
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, whatcha mean?
<burning_bronx> I think it is
<kassah_> I followed the upgrade guide to get to warty... but it never upgraded gnome...
<Gatorade> I have a program in Nero called Back it up I don't see anything called back up
<kassah_> is there a way I can upgrade gnome to 2.12 manually?
<burning_bronx> I use neroLinux tho
<burning_bronx> o_O;
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, oh, no.. there should be an Image-burning option.
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, load Nero Express
<intelikey> SweetestSavage actually the gui is xorg and the desktop platforms are twm icewm ice xfce4 favwm blackbox fluxbox gnome kde and several others.
<SweetestSavage> intelikey, oh =)
<_joey> what ubuntu is like ? Stable ?
<Gatorade> Disk Image?
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, yep that's the one =)
<burning_bronx> actually those mentioned aren't desktop platforms
<Puptentac> Hello room. I'm a rank newbie getting ready to install my brand spanking new Ubuntu OS in a dual boot. Can I get a couple questions answered?
<clayton> does anyone have a working backports repository for 5.04
<dennis_> !tell _joey about breezy
<mahangu__> _joey, yes very myuch
<freemanen> what could be wrong if the computer hang with checking file system in the boot?
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, in the drop-down menu make sure you select the "All images and compilations" option or it won't show up
<mahangu__> Puptentac, shoot
<burning_bronx> some are desktop environements and others are window managers
<Mez> clayton
<_joey> mahangu__: many prebuilt packages ?
<SweetestSavage> intelikey, I like GNOME currently.. but, is there a resource where I could have a look at all of them?
<dennis_> _joey, you get that?
<dennis_> I'm not good with the bot commands :/
<clayton> Mez?
<intelikey> env./platform  i'm not a computer science major you know.
<Mez> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mahangu__> _joey, many, many
<_joey> how manyu ?:)
<Puptentac> Hi mahangu. Main question is...I'm using two drives. One drive is set up with windows, the other is NTFS partitioned. what is the best way to put ubuntu on the system?
<Shaka_Zulu> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ssdo> hello, i need help on reboot issue on toshiba laptop...
<Gatorade> Thanks Sweetest savage its working!
<SweetestSavage> Gatorade, no problem =)
<burning_bronx> !wm
<ubotu> burning_bronx: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<intelikey> SweetestSavage google linux desktops
<burning_bronx> sigh
<burning_bronx> Seveas, there should be an entry for window managers >.>
<SweetestSavage> intelikey, okay thank you
<dennis_> Does anyone know how much disk space breezy uses on a fresh install?
<clayton> thanks Mez
<kassah_> any ideas on how to upgrade to gnome-2.12?
<intelikey> dennis_ about 1.4g
<_joey> mahangu__: run apt-cache search . | wc -l
<dennis_> k sweet
<kassah_> or at least gnome-panel 2.12?
<intelikey> default install    or 300m server install
<mahangu__> Puptentac, you can partition during hte install or use parition magic in windows
<_joey> ubuntu sounds like fun but it has a smal problem
<mahangu__> _joey, what? YOU asked, not I
<burning_bronx> you can get a smaller install with xubuntu or alternative wm/de
<dennis_> yeah
<Puptentac> mahangu, the second drive should be set as a master as well as the windows drive?
<dennis_> I want to try XFCE or whatever it is
<intelikey> dennis_ server install is 'without X'
<_joey> mahangu__: can you run the command and it will show you the number of prebuilt packages then you tell me because i don't have this installed yet
<dennis_> i know
<mahangu__> Puptentac, it doesn't matter - linux can boot logical partitions too
<burning_bronx> dennis_, then do a server install and after it do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<mahangu__> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mahangu__> _joey, see above
<burning_bronx> that would get you a working X with Xfce4
<dennis_> k
<_joey> okay
<Puptentac> Great, so basically insert the CD and go for it. Well, I'm off to try. Thanks. I'm sure you'll see me in here!!!
<dennis_> Hmm...upgrading to breezy is a pain :/
<burning_bronx> Puptentac, good luck, friend
<burning_bronx> :)
<intelikey> dennis_ name is xfce4      apt-get install xfce4
<burning_bronx> dennis_, why?
<burning_bronx> intelikey, there is a meta-package
<_joey> the problem with ubuntu is its name..it has too many 'u' in it
<burning_bronx> xubuntu-desktop
<dennis_> takes forever to do it over the net :P
<Puptentac> I'm excited. Looks great and and I'm incredibly sick of Microshaft. Step one to freedom! :D
<burning_bronx> lol
<mahangu__> dennis_, get a CD and do it from there
<dennis_> I'm upgrading from hoary to breezy right now :/
<intelikey> burning_bronx i never use them.
<mahangu__> Puptentac, go for it! but back your data up first
<burning_bronx> intelikey, that's you and me
<burning_bronx> but normal people "should" use them
<dennis_> Puptentac, thats how I started with linux...although i started with freeBSD first
<burning_bronx> easier to get it workin'
<intelikey> lol    so i'm not normal eh
* intelikey chuckels loudly
<Puptentac> Already did. Basically I just did a clean install of Windoze so everything is all on one, small partition anyway.
<dennis_> Whats a good audioplayer besides rythmnbox and that will match the gnome theme (No Amarok)
<Puptentac> I've looked at a ton of live CD's. Ubuntu seems to be the best of the bunch.
<burning_bronx> Puptentac, unless you are using windows for some specific job you're unable to do under linux you won't need it
<cention> Are there any good alternatives to Nautilus..?
<Puptentac> I'm sure, but call it a crutch for now...
<burning_bronx> besides you can always get to work windows apps under linux
<bnD> hiya, is there any way to not allow certain users to use rm -rf?
<intelikey> but burning_bronx i never yet met anyone that was normal.   only those not as 'un-normal' as me YET         key word being yet.
<dennis_> Whats a good audioplayer besides rythmnbox and that will match the gnome theme (No Amarok)
<burning_bronx> intelikey, we're all geeks here - what do you expect?
<burning_bronx> >.>
<ubuntun00b> I only aspire to geekness
<intelikey> <,<
<burning_bronx> dennis_, beep-media-player
<mahangu__> dennis_, no theme, but I love xmms
<Puptentac> I've been training myself by getting used to firefox, openoffice, etc.
<MalfoeForecast> gxine is ok
<Gatorade> Firefox rules!
<cention> is there anything better than nautilus out there.?
<dennis_> Before firefox, what browser did most linux users use?
<Puptentac> I love fox and opera.
* Gatorade checks his Abe Vigoda Status
<cention> i really find it...whack to be honest
<chica> lol
<burning_bronx> beep-media-player is xmms just GTK2
<djdarkman_> hy ,what firewall do you reccomend?
<chica> I'm loving zone alarm
<fli7e> dennis, konqueror was mine, but im a gnome fan now
<Puptentac> firewall is a good question.
<intelikey> WOW I WAS JUST CALLED A GEEK.     HUSTON I HAVE ARIVED.
<ubuntun00b> I just installed ubuntu, but I can't seem to get my modem or my WLAN configured
<bnD> cention, i use bash.
<djdarkman_> iz there zone alarm for linux?
<burning_bronx> dennis_, Netscape owned back in the day
<burning_bronx> >.>
<cention> good point..
<chica> god I have to get used to a whole new world
<chica> does Opera run in linux?
<dennis_> Is there an audio player that resembles Itunes's setup for linux?
<bnD> djdarkman_, firestarter
<Puptentac> I hope there is no zonealarm for linux. I HATE it...
<burning_bronx> chica, it does but is Qt based
<djdarkman_> chica, yes
<deFrysk> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Gatorade> chica you mean a brave new world chica ;)
<chica> lol no kidding Gator
<fli7e> ubunton00b, you will probably need something called ndiswrapper
<fli7e> ...which is a scary program
<ubuntun00b> I know what kind of modem it is, and I have some sort of shell script thats supposd to install the driver for my modem, but Im unsure of how to go about using it
<Puptentac> Great, I'm happy if I can run opera. Got a feeling i'm gonna be tossing XP pretty soon...:D
<burning_bronx> chica, there is of course firefox - the default ubuntu browser
<burning_bronx> it's cool
<chica> I use it now, burning
<chica> and I Love it
<djdarkman_> bnD, 1 problem ,my apache server does`nt run with firestarter ,cause it`s bloking it
<dennis_> Is there an audio player that resembles Itunes's setup for linux?
<burning_bronx> learn to love the penguin people ;)
<mrkoje> Gatorade,  djdarkman_  you need to unblock it
<Gatorade> Firefox extensions are the coolest thing in the world
<chica> hehe
<bnD> djdarkman_, whats blocking what?
<intelikey> serf raw
<Gatorade> ?
<djdarkman_> mrkoje,where?
<Gatorade> blocked what?
<dennis_> Noone knows of one?
<Puptentac> Yeah, FF rules, but I have problems with it in windows on this machine. Minor but irritating.
<clayton> Mez, are you sure that repository has everything?
<clayton> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<burning_bronx> dennis_, I don't know iTunes therefore I don't really know >.>
<intelikey> go commando  w3b
<chica> I hate itunes so dunno
<mrkoje> applications >> system tools >> firestarter
<dennis_> lol
<dennis_> Hmm
<mahangu__> clayton, get the .deb and install it
<djdarkman_> bnD, firestarter blockes people from viewing the webpage from my apache server
<ubuntun00b> I love FF, but it always seemed to kill my DNS in windows
<mahangu__> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<fli7e> alright, my question: where do i get quake 2 for linux. google search yields no useful hits
<dennis_> Is there a way to get amarok to run in gnome..under a gnome theme?
<burning_bronx> Puptentac, FF's the default browser for Ubuntu
<mahangu__> ClayGx, ^^
<intelikey> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Puptentac> One other question to toss out here. What size partitions should I use. For ubuntu and the fat32 swap?
<Dipper> where do I go to talk about dapper? Specifically, why a theme of mines has a glossy over shine... :(
<burning_bronx> Dipper, you can talk about dapper here
<dennis_> So far I have only got it to run with a kde theme
<dennis_> So it looks like shit on my desktop
<dennis_> Gnome + KDE = No go.
<bnD> djdarkman_, so allow the ports you need to be allowed
<cention> why does totem suck so badly
<mahangu__> Puptentac, swap is not fat32, it is swap. and ubuntu, give it 4 gig or so? leave some room for apps. 2.5gig or so should do for th ebase
<Puptentac> Burning, I know. I have played at length with the live cd.
<Gatorade> Everyone who hates Microsoft raise their hands!!
<burning_bronx> dennis_, there is qtconfig to fix proggs that use Qt
<mahangu__> cention, we all ask that. use xine
<djdarkman_> bnD, where can i allow ports in firestarter?
<chica> so we can smell your pits
<dennis_> !xine
<ubotu> dennis_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Gatorade> erm
* fli7e does not raise his hand.
<intelikey> dennis_ hmmm odd
<djdarkman_> ohh i see
<Puptentac> thanks mahangu. I'm off. Thanks a ton all!!!
<chica> lol
<Gatorade> You microsoft love you
<dennis_> 27% done for breezy update :/
<Gatorade> heh
<Dipper> burning_bronx, I have the stronglooks theme and it doesn't look anything like how it looked on Breezy. In Dapper the theme has a real glossy look. It is really ugly... Do you know what happened?
<chica> ooooh bill
<fli7e> on dialup, dennis?
<dennis_> No
<Gatorade> lol
<burning_bronx> Dipper, is it a default theme?
<burning_bronx> lemme check
<bnD> djdarkman_, try going to your terminal and typing: man firestarter
<dennis_> Going at 284K :/
<fli7e> its only 18 megs orso
<fli7e> just start?
<dennis_> hmm
<dennis_> Yeah
<ubuntun00b> ok as I understand it...the ndiswrapper file allows me to use a windows driver under *nix correct?
<fli7e> gotcha
<dennis_> Hmm
<Dipper> burning_bronx, no, a theme I downloaded from www.gnome-look.org
<dennis_> I'm updating all my packages though
<dennis_> 45m left :/
<fli7e> oh, i thought you meant for the kernel update only
<dennis_> lol
<dennis_> no
<dennis_> The whole thing :p
<dennis_> I didn't have a spare disk to put the breezy install on
<dennis_> So i had to use my 5.04 disk that i got in the mail :/
<Dipper> burning_bronx, the same theme on Breezy is nice. On Dapper, it is overly glossy... The controls are ugly :'(
<pablo928>  dennis- you must have broadband
<dennis_> Yup
<dennis_> Why?
<dennis_> It would probally take a few days on Dailup
<burning_bronx> Dipper, looks nice here
<pablo928>  dennis- i think so
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> bit too dark eh?
<dennis_> I heard quake 2 is free for linux now?
<dennis_> !quake2
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, dennis_
<dennis_> Rofl
<dennis_> !quake
<ubotu> dennis_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dennis_> lol this bot sucks
<fli7e> quake 3 is free for everything
<fli7e> source released
<dennis_> lol
<fli7e> why wouldnt quake 2 be
<fli7e> thats why i ask
<Dipper> burning_bronx, do you have StrongLooks? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=31365&file1=31365-1.jpeg&file2=&file3=&name=StrongLooks
<jenda> that's cool - I didn't know that
<burning_bronx> just downloaded it
<dennis_> Didn't know that sorry
<burning_bronx> and as I said
<burning_bronx> looks normal
<burning_bronx> just a bit darkish
<Dipper> The picture looks exactly like what you see on your desktop now? The controls are not overly glossy?
<ubuntun00b> :|
<burning_bronx> I just changed it back
<burning_bronx> lemme take a second view
<dennis_> fli7e, do you know if a lot of people still play quake 3?
<fli7e> quite a few
<ubuntun00b> got 30 minutes left of juice to figure this out then im screwed
<fli7e> its still a very popular comp game
<HeartBT> fli7e, It's the lan game of choice at our house.
<burning_bronx> Dipper, seems fine to me
<burning_bronx> same as b4
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Dipper> no way :(
<Dipper> I'll take a screenshot
<burning_bronx> kay
<burning_bronx> waiting for the link
<burning_bronx> >.>
<fli7e> HeartBT, yeah, i havent lanned in a while.... everyone plays friggin counterstrike
<fli7e> terrible game
<HeartBT> havn't got n2 that yet
<fli7e> no kidding? do you use windows ever?
<dennis_> i got source running under cedega a while ago
<dennis_> Then my subscription ran out
<dennis_> and it borked
<HeartBT> yes, we have 2 windows pc's left in the house.  this one has a swappable hdd, since school forces me to use Office from time to time, and I just got the GF to switch to ubuntu yesterday.
<dennis_> with a new update
<Dipper> burning_bronx, look at my screenshot: http://img422.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot9ih.png
<cention> I switched my entire family from windows to linux.
<cention> Ubuntu specifically.
<fli7e> i only recently started actually playing around with linux (non-gui linux), and am quickly falling in love
<Dipper> the calculator on the right is the StrongLooks theme on Dapper right out of the box. The very first thing I changed on Dapper the second I installed it was the theme... That gloss is over kill and kills the theme :(
<HeartBT> fli7e, she want's a strait ubuntu install, but I'm giving her a hidden dual boot.  she's a grad student, and be that she's gonna run into a MicorSoldout Professor too.
<Smerdykov> someone give me ten reasons why ubuntu is > redhat
<fli7e> HeartBT, couldn't she just use openoffice? they are for the most part compatible i thought
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, no help, hav'net used redhat in at least 3-4 years, and then it was just too... uneasy.
<deFrysk> Smerdykov, any flavour of linux is a matter of preference
<Smerdykov> i'm trying to decide on whether ubuntu or redhat is better for someone who knows no C at all
<fli7e> Smerdykov, ubuntu > redhat because of the online package distribution method. things are compiled on the fly in such a way that a very customizable system is attainable
<Dipper> anybody know why dapper is uglifying some themes with an over kill gloss and blowned up bevels on controls? Anyone know how to get the Breezy controls back?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, what are you going to use it for?
<Smerdykov> I just want to get rid of fucking windows
<HeartBT> fli7e, I tried but there are some profs that want a certian formatting.  Last semester a prof used MSword commenting to proof our papers.  open office would'nt track changes very well.
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, but what will you use linux for?
<fli7e> Smerdykov, the only downside to that is that this makes ubuntu slightly impractical on a dialup internet connection
<jenda> Smerdykov: language... and good for you. Ubuntu is best for new users.
<Smerdykov> lame computer things= media, msn, browsing, gaming etc.
<Smerdykov> I have 56k unfortunately :|
<burning_bronx> jenda, actually ubuntu is not as user friendly as it seems ;)
<jenda> Smerdykov: what connection do you have?
<HeartBT> quick answer, why would k3b not see the full speed of my burner?
<Smerdykov> I feel so olde schoole
<Smerdykov> 56
<jenda> burning_bronx: You're telling me?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, gaming is a bit harder under linux >.> to the point that you have to emulate most games
<fli7e> Smerdykov, are you sure linux is right for you at all? whats the grudge against windows?
* silverton notes he plays ut2k4 all the time
<Smerdykov> Yeah, I was at my friend's house one time while he was trying to convince ubuntu that it wanted to let him play half life 2
<Smerdykov> wasn't working
<yannux_> hello everybody
<Smerdykov> basically I just hear all about the superiority of linux and I'm really getting pissed off at windows
<Smerdykov> I'm thinking I'm going to run a bootloader
<eric_> use mac
<fli7e> mac = not worth it
<mrkoje> im switching all my computers to macs
<burning_bronx> well Smerdykov as far as I know HL2 should run fine with cedega
<Smerdykov> spent mucho grande cash on a homebuild that won't run os x
<burning_bronx> is a matter of hardware too
<Smerdykov> yeah
<Gatorade> bbl
<yannux_> does someone know how to remove somes modules at boot, wich are not ine /etc/modules    ?
<mrkoje> linux stays for me... and of course for the servers
<Smerdykov> well it was just a pain for him to install it all
<yannux_> some*
<eric_> yeah macs are nicer
<mrkoje> the hardware is just damn nicer
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, I would say it's a matter of googling ;)
<Smerdykov> I have a grudge against mac
<chica> thanks for all the help guys
<mrkoje> you know mac osx even has VIM on it...
<fli7e> eric, somebody once said to me "Name one thing my Mac can't do that your PC can".... i said "right click"
<mrkoje> its just bsd...
<Smerdykov> that term just seems so naughty...
<mrkoje> so I think I will leave macosx on it
<Smerdykov> but I have a grudge against macs because of OS 9
<mrkoje> i was going to get the thinkpad x41 but I think i have fallen in love with the powerbook 12
<HeartBT> ubuntu on mac!
<eric_> lol 9.2 is my fav
<Smerdykov> easy to use
<eric_> oh yeah those are nice
<HeartBT> I would like that little bity powerbook.
<eric_> i'm a legacy person though
<Smerdykov> until it's so out of date it reminds you of that simpson's episode with the first computer in the school computer lab
<Smerdykov> anyway
<eric_> whats out of date?
<Smerdykov> OS 9
<eric_> nah i dont have a prob with it
<Smerdykov> it's just so dated
<burning_bronx> okay enough with that
<Smerdykov> can't compete
<Smerdykov> won't run the right software
<Smerdykov> the only computer that I hate more than the one I'm one right now is my old one with OS 9
<eric_> neither does linux
<Smerdykov> just kidding
<Smerdykov> i love you baby
<Smerdykov> <3
<Smerdykov> (she'll hurt me)
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, just put Ubuntu on dual-boot, use it for a week or two getting things to work right.
<llukax> hi im trying to compile firmware and i'm getting an error "no such file: /usr/src/linux/.config"
<HeartBT> no one got any thoughts on k3b burning at 4x?
<burning_bronx> if you like it cool you've got a new os and you remove windoze
<llukax> anyone seen that error before?
<lucasvo> ubotu, tell lucasvo about java
<Smerdykov> that sounds like a good plan in theory
<Smerdykov> butttttttt
<burning_bronx> what?
<HeartBT> llukax, is that really the file name?  .config?
<Smerdykov> A) with a dialup, getting ubuntu will be a rather magnanimous undertaking
<llukax> yes
<llukax> thats whats in the make file
<Smerdykov> B) I really don't know how to set up the bootloader
<fli7e> Smerdykov, maybe you should consider a Live distribution?
<Smerdykov>  or linux...
<fli7e> such as knoppix?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, it's easy as hell with the ubuntu installer
<Smerdykov> someone in #linuxhelp suggested ubuntu live
<Smerdykov> ...the difference?
<burning_bronx> !shipit
<ubotu> somebody said shipit was For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<HeartBT> llukax, confirm that's where the file is in terminal.
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, check the link
<burning_bronx> >.>
<llukax> the file doesnt exist
<llukax> :P
<llukax> i think im missing something
<Smerdykov> checking...
<fli7e> Smerdykov, live distros are basically an entire operating system that literally runs off a cd
<burning_bronx> I'd give you some CDz - still haven't given all of them out
<llukax> i installed the linux source package but that didnt werk either
<burning_bronx> but you can order yourself some
<Smerdykov> ah i see
<Smerdykov> ok
<Smerdykov> what about updates etc
<fli7e> think of them as bootable DOS floppy, but with linux
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, there are lots of things limiting you in the live
<burning_bronx> so I suggest dual-boot
<llukax> was wondering if anyone knows what package i need to make this file
<burning_bronx> better for learning
<HeartBT> llukax, cd /usr/src/linux/  and then an ls, if it's not there, then there's the problem
<Smerdykov> yeah I was leaning toward dual boot
<llukax> well i should mention im on a ppc
<llukax> the file isnt there either
<fli7e> Smerdykov, i meant use the live distro to see if you like linux at all
<burning_bronx> fli7e, he's seen it
<fli7e> ah
<HeartBT> llukax, then back up a step in your instructions, it' did'nt copy or the directory was'nt make.
<llukax> just says make
<fli7e> disregard then
<llukax> its for midi
<llukax> midi driver
<Smerdykov> i have observed it
<Smerdykov> I don't know ANY of the inner workings
<llukax> i dont even have a /usr/src/linux
<llukax> :/
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, that's why this chan exists - to help people
<burning_bronx> also there are the forums
<HeartBT> llukax, that would be an issue.
<burning_bronx> lots of useful info there
<Smerdykov> <3
<llukax> hmm
<llukax> its a fresh copy
<llukax> of ubuntu
<HeartBT> llukax, do you NEED it?
<llukax> unless you know another midi driver no
<llukax> just trying to get my midi keyboard running
<llukax> :D
<Smerdykov> does ubuntu require updating?
<Smerdykov> of rather large files or anything...?
<HeartBT> llukax, sound is still a big mystery to me, I do not understand the sound workings.
<llukax> hmm
<llukax> i've gotten firmware to work on x86
<llukax> but this is strange on a ppc
<HeartBT> llukax, but I have compiled hardware before, and if it comes to a "does not exist" there's usually a problem with permissions or instructions.
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, once a stable release is out it does not require updates as all versions of apps on it are frozen
<llukax> hmmmmm
<Smerdykov> oh i see
<burning_bronx> only security updates (small) are available
<llukax> even when i sudo it dont work
<Smerdykov> excellent
<llukax> so that would really be an issue
<Smerdykov> what kind of software do these ubuntu discs come with?
<Smerdykov> any media player...
<Smerdykov> ?
<HeartBT> llukax, what's the step before that one?
<llukax> the instructions are very simple
<llukax> it says "type make"
<llukax> "if theres a problem fix it"
<llukax> lol
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, there are media players
<kaffeend> aloha again
<HeartBT> llukax,  and that is the step issueing the error?
<llukax> yes
<burning_bronx> but there are lots of formats unsupported
<llukax> make
<burning_bronx> as they are not free
<burning_bronx> and may lead to legal issues
<HeartBT> llukax, what is b4 that one?
<llukax> hold on i'll look for u
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, about those formats read here
<burning_bronx> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<afief> How can i access the Terminal in 5.10???
<burning_bronx> !freeformats
<ubotu> methinks freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Smerdykov> curses
<bimberi> afief: Applications -> Accessories
<llukax> Compile
<llukax> =======
<llukax> Just type `make`.
<llukax> After all compilation succeeded, type:
<llukax>  # cp usb-midi.o /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/usb ; depmod -a
<kaffeend> can some1 plz tell me how to give myself root privelages to edit conf. files?
<Smerdykov> I'm debating using VMware for media...
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, you can enable those formats
<fli7e> haha @ terminal question... it took me so long to figure that out after switching from fedora
<burning_bronx> or use free alternatives
<HeartBT> llukax, yes, that is simple instructions.
<dennis_> kaffeend, use sudo before your command
<burning_bronx> so no biggie
<burning_bronx> just a matter of asking
<llukax> wait theres more
<Smerdykov> oh I see
<dennis_> so 'sudo command'
<llukax> In RedHat, you may use
<llukax>  # make -f Makefile.RedHat install
<llukax> If you meet any errors, fix it.
<Smerdykov> ^^^ignorance
<dennis_> enter in your password and your good
<kaffeend> dennis_ ah, in a terminal?
<bimberi> fli7e: it took me a while after upgrading from ubuntu Hoary :P
<llukax> and thats the end
<afief> LOL:) i just switched from fedora too:)
<dennis_> Yes
<dennis_> kaffeend, yes
<dennis_> also...
<llukax> thers also a makefile.zaurus
<dennis_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<kaffeend> dennis_ but it's a text document
<kaffeend> dennis_ :P
<dennis_> there is a way to setup a right click menu for editing files as root
<llukax> .config would be invisible wouldnt it?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, have you made your ubuntu order?
<kaffeend> dennis_ oh cool
<dennis_> so you can right click the file and select edit as root
<HeartBT> llukax, yes it would be ls -a will list it.
<Smerdykov> I registered an account but it hasn't sent me the registration email yet
<kaffeend> but it has to be set up first?
<llukax> k one sec
<llukax> am i supposed to untar the source?
<llukax> :/
<HeartBT> llukax, yes.  untar it.
<afief> so how do i get into terminal?:S in 5.04 it was under system tools, now it's nowhere
<llukax> ok
<llukax> one sec
<kaffeend> dennis_ How do I open the file's properties via a terminal tho?
<HeartBT> afief, it's under accessories
<DjDarkman> http://djdarkman.4ya.us/.xsession-errors please tell me how to solve this problem ,i can`t log in to gnome
<bimberi> afief: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Smerdykov> does linux need new drivers?
<afief> thanks people
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, what you mean?
<HeartBT> afief, np
<Smerdykov> for hardware
<afief> is there any easy way to get MPlayer? all the guides talk about compiling from source
<Smerdykov> because that's what's making me want to switch OSs right now
<Smerdykov> because my windows drivers refuse to work
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, it has almost anything driver-wise
<burning_bronx> !drivers
<ubotu> I heard drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<Smerdykov> something tells me I'm going to have to go through every piece of hardware i have
<llukax> taking its time
<DjDarkman> someone please read this error report http://djdarkman.4ya.us/.xsession-errors please tell me how to solve this problem ,i can`t log in to gnome
<llukax> :P
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, sometimes you have the issue like llukax is going through, but now adays it's kinda rare.
<Smerdykov> burning_bronx you are officially my new favorite person
<llukax> ubuntu is great, this is the only prob i've had a year
<Smerdykov> oh I see
* burning_bronx blushes
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, get a live cd.  it has most everydriver a regualr release will have, if it works your in, if not your out what?
<Smerdykov> lol
<Nei> does someone know how I can wake up my computer after suspend to ram?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, there's autodetection for almost everything
<DjDarkman> someone please read this error report http://djdarkman.4ya.us/.xsession-errors please tell me how to solve this problem ,i can`t log in to gnome
<thegladiator> how do i change the splash screen in ubutnu ?
<burning_bronx> besides Smerdykov Ubuntu packages from shipit are two cds each packages - one install and one live
<Smerdykov> I'm still rather worried I'm going to try and install ubuntu and it's going to involve a lot of coding...
<burning_bronx> so if you get it you'll get it ;)
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, no coding involved
<Smerdykov> indeed
<Smerdykov> fuck that's good!
<Smerdykov> will I EVER need to do any coding
<burning_bronx> thought you do have to repartition your hard drive
<Smerdykov> because everyone is always telling me I should learn c first
<Smerdykov> eeee
<burning_bronx> not coding rather using CLI
<Smerdykov> that's what I thought
<DjDarkman> someone please read this error report http://djdarkman.4ya.us/.xsession-errors please tell me how to solve this problem ,i can`t log in to gnome
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, I've not coded anything yet, and I've already got rid of metacity, and used Kwin under gnome for my window manager.
<Smerdykov> oh speakinf of window managers, has anyone used enlightenment?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, you have to learn not to fear the CLI as it's important >.>
<Ozman> breezy tells me that my .dmrc file as wrong permissions and is being ignored.... however I've put 644, and the file is well owned by me.... would somebody knows what I should do ?
<thegladiator> yeah me
<burning_bronx> I have
<burning_bronx> >.>
<bimberi> thegladiator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<burning_bronx> <.<
<Smerdykov> my friend has it
<Nei> Smerdykov, e is cool
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, yes, I did, I like, but....  It's not what I need.  though you can make it look great!  it's just... not me.
<thegladiator> bimberi, thanks
<Smerdykov> yeah
<burning_bronx> true
<bimberi> DjDarkman: thegladiator np :)
<Smerdykov> well my graphics card is a fucking dorito so I doubt it would work on here...
<bimberi> er, thegladiator np :)
<Nei> even if you don't want e you could still use entrance to make a good look on login =)
<dennis_> Fetched 529MB in 44m35s (198kB/s)
<dennis_> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<dennis_> w00t
<Smerdykov> hmmm
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, there is always the VESA driver >.>
<Smerdykov> will I have to download a windows manager separately/
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, no
<dennis_> Gnome comes stock :)
<DjDarkman> I mean ,that can`t start gnome
<burning_bronx> Ubuntu goes with metacity
<Nei> ubuntu comes with gnome and kubuntu comes with kde
<dennis_> brb updating to breezy
<HeartBT> who posted that error?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, they are all commiting the same error
<burning_bronx> allow me to explain
<burning_bronx> Gnome and KDE are desktop environments
<llukax> hmm
<burning_bronx> the window manager is something different
<bimberi> DjDarkman: check if your .ICEauthority file is owned by root, if it is, "sudo rm" it - while you're at it, check if .Xauthority is similar
<llukax> ok i untarred the source
<burning_bronx> Gnome uses Metacity
<Smerdykov> oh i see
<llukax> but still no .config
<llukax> :/
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, I am using xfwm4 as my window manager in gnome
<burning_bronx> and you can use openbox for example
<Smerdykov> hmmm
<HeartBT> llukax, I'm kinda at a loss.
<llukax> heh me too >_<
<burning_bronx> then of course this includes a fair share of command line
<Smerdykov> ah
<Smerdykov> see that's where I encounter problems...
<burning_bronx> heh
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, there is an easy way, but...
<burning_bronx> most people have that
<Smerdykov> one time I wrote the hello world program, but that's the extent of my knowledge with c
<burning_bronx> see Smerdykov it's not that hard
<burning_bronx> you just must not fear it
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, it's not coding or programming
<llukax> wait
<llukax> heh
<llukax> /home/llukax
<llukax> has a .config
<Smerdykov> I've tried using the command line in windows
<Smerdykov> but it's pretty much worthless
<Kamping_Klaus> DOS shell? yeh
<burning_bronx> the CLI of Linux is Powerful
<burning_bronx> and yes that capital was intended
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Smerdykov> I used the command line in OS X and had lots of fun
<Smerdykov> lol
<llukax> but it does want kernel source
<burning_bronx> through the command line you can do almost anything from browsing the web through IRC to cd burning
<burning_bronx> thought it's all text based ;)
<burning_bronx> no GUI involved ~_~
<Kamping_Klaus> funny that :)
<fli7e> Smerdykov, the command line is what drives linux, it is the essence of what it means to have control. almost every gui function maps to a command line function, and learning at least the basic ones is (although it sounds nerdy) what makes linux fun.
<Smerdykov> yeah
* fli7e continues to pretend to be afk
<Smerdykov> that's what I was trying to do in windows
<Kamping_Klaus> burning_bronx: get twinn
<Kamping_Klaus> gui for cli IIRC
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, I run bitchx on the desktop, it's kinda cool, set the terminal transapent and it looks like I'm chatting on the desktop.
<burning_bronx> as I said: CLI is Powerful
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, it's all text irc.
<burning_bronx> Kamping_Klaus, I have bitchx
<burning_bronx> >.>
<andrea> #ubuntu-it
<Kamping_Klaus> so?
<Kamping_Klaus> ;)
<afief> is there any easy way to get MPlayer? all the guides talk about compiling from source
<burning_bronx> BitchX is the pwnz0rz
<fli7e> irc is like multiplayer Notepad.
<bimberi> ubotu tell afief about mplayer
<Kamping_Klaus> afief: apt-get install mplayer-i386
<burning_bronx> !tell afief about mplayer
<burning_bronx> oops >.>
<afief> :S it didn't show up in synaptic...
<bimberi> :)
<burning_bronx> afief, do you have universe repositories enabled?
<burning_bronx> you have to enable those
<burning_bronx> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<bimberi> afief:  you'll need to enable the multiverse repository - check that link ubotu sent you
<Smerdykov> does ages of empires two make anybody else feel nostalgic?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, I haven't played that in like what 4 years?
<HeartBT> Is there ANYTHING on tv this time of night?
<burning_bronx> it's noon here
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Smerdykov> i just got my computer functioning enough to try and play it
<afief> and what about MP3 playing?
<Smerdykov> I had only played it at friends' before now
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, prob. soaps on there.
<burning_bronx> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bimberi> ubotu tell afief about mp3
<fli7e> 4:14 am here
<burning_bronx> afief, chech the restricted formats link
<Smerdykov> it's 1:14 here
<Smerdykov> and there is still nothing on tv
<Smerdykov> wait a second
<Smerdykov> conan should be on for you
<burning_bronx> omg people
<burning_bronx> isn't there any porn for you?
<burning_bronx> :X
<afief> question: how do i get all of ubontu's knowledge database?:D
<Smerdykov> my friend partitioned his hard drive to include his pr0n
<fli7e> porn? im in newsgroups right now...
<burning_bronx> afief, you don't - you ask what you need and we tell you so you don't get lost
<burning_bronx> :)
<bimberi> afief: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<Smerdykov> NEWSGROUP PORN
<fli7e> :D
<Smerdykov> YOU'RE SICK
<fli7e> not that porn.
<Kamping_Klaus> lol
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> you're going offtopic
<burning_bronx> this is support
<HeartBT> oops, yeah, sorry.
<Smerdykov> indeed
<Smerdykov> i'm still waiting for this damn notification email from that link you gave me
<fli7e> speaking of newsgroups, what is the official ubuntu newsgroup?
* Kamping_Klaus logs in
<Kamping_Klaus> hi me :)
<fli7e> !newsgroup
<ubotu> Not a clue, fli7e
<fli7e> nobody knows?
<burning_bronx> fli7e, I thhink there is none
<ossie> hi canyone tell me how to enable hyperthreading on ubuntu
<burning_bronx> there are forums, mailing lists and IRC
<Smerdykov> how does ubuntu stay in business by mailing away free discs?
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, you paly with dapper yet?
<burning_bronx> HeartBT, been using dapper since it started
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, they make money on support and enterprise solutions.
<Smerdykov> ah I see
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, and....?  fairly stable with cd2?
<Smerdykov> I was just curious
<burning_bronx> no major breakage yet
<burning_bronx> even with new X
<burning_bronx> and that cutting edge kernel >.>
<burning_bronx> wicked ~_~;
<fli7e> HeartBT, by selling there souls to the linux devils. i mean devels.
<ossie> hi canyone tell me how to enable hyperthreading on ubuntu
<burning_bronx> xD
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, kewl  Now, you were there for the hoary>breezy upgrade, was it a reinstall like situation or did it upgrade to stable ok.
<HeartBT> fli7e, lol
<burning_bronx> HeartBT, I haven't done a fresh install since hoary
<burning_bronx> >.>
<aidee> hey cool: there's an ubuntu channel too!
<HeartBT> ossie, afraid that is way over my head.
<ossie> np HeartBT
<burning_bronx> which reminded me I haven't had my daily share of dapper updates
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get update
<burning_bronx> oops >.>
<burning_bronx> that was for console
<burning_bronx> <.<
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, So maybe I should have not wasted the time dl'ing Kububu breezy and just have done dapper?
<burning_bronx> HeartBT, using dapper may break your system fatally
<burning_bronx> if you want to try backup your home and install
<burning_bronx> I am just saying I haven't had any serious issues to date
<HeartBT> I'm right now on my "spare" hdd.  it's not crucial.
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<burning_bronx> oops
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> wrong window again <.<
<Smerdykov> lol
<Smerdykov> nice shootin' tex
<burning_bronx> :/
<aidee> hey, here's a freenode question:
<aidee> if you're the only person in a channel, aren't you supposed to have channel operator status?
<burning_bronx> well I have the kind of itchy finger
<Smerdykov> is there a list of linux command line commands somewhere that explains what they do in depth
<burning_bronx> aidee, you are of course unless the cahnnels registered
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, you find it, let me know.
<aidee> ooh
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, there is man pages for each command line
<aidee> how do i make a new channel?
<ossie> hi im using the i386 kernel on a dual cpu xeon machine, would this result in slowness??
<burning_bronx> still you wouldn't need the majority if you're the GUI type
<Smerdykov> man page?
<Smerdykov> ...
<Smerdykov> GUI...?
<fli7e> man = manual
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, man cat, man ls, man "you name the command"  like a little manual.
<fli7e> terminal command
<burning_bronx> you type "man commandname" in command line and you get a manual for the command
<Smerdykov> oh i see!
<burning_bronx> GUI = Graphical User Interface
<burning_bronx> IE the windows you use
<Smerdykov> that's handy
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, yeah, like he siad.
<Smerdykov> oh i see
<Smerdykov> yeah
<Smerdykov> that's me
<Smerdykov> hate to admit it
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, it's VERY handy.  Escpecially when your as short on memory as I am.
<Smerdykov> My name's smerdkov, and I'm a GUI *Bursts into tears*
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, you will have GUI for most of the stuff
<silverton> how do I get a media player plugin for firefox?
<burning_bronx> Smerdykov, so what? that's the point of having a desktop right?
<burning_bronx> to use the gui
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Smerdykov> indeed
<Smerdykov> bronx are you a L337 H4x0r?
<burning_bronx> no I am not
<burning_bronx> I didn't do anything of that >.>
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, if there is a gui option for something, use it, why not?  You might be picked on by the long haired sandal wearing unix geeks, but..... look at em.
<Smerdykov> hmm
<burning_bronx> don't believe them <.<
<Smerdykov> If I were you I would definitely use my powers for evil...
<Smerdykov> indeed
<Smerdykov> unix geeks
<Smerdykov> lol
<burning_bronx> I am just an average PC geek helping out random people
<Smerdykov> does anyone know qdizzle
<burning_bronx> so yes I am weird
<burning_bronx> but I am not a hacker
<HeartBT> Smerdykov, is that a snoop dog song?
<Smerdykov> no he's this guy
<burning_bronx> haven't read anything bout hacking since they arrested gigabyte
<burning_bronx> >.>
<fli7e> lol
<Smerdykov> who is like
<Smerdykov> a figurehead for internet addiction
<thegladiator> what is metacity themes ?
<thegladiator> how do i install it on ubuntu ?
<Smerdykov> what was he arrested for/
<burning_bronx> it was she
<burning_bronx> and she was arrested for virus writing
<fli7e> is she single?
<fli7e> lol
<HeartBT> alright, I have to scoot.  hopefully I will be back up in a short.  Wish me luck, I'm going in.
<burning_bronx> she was not at the time
<burning_bronx> after her arrest lots of european hackers have been arrested as well
<fli7e> HeartBT, later
<burning_bronx> police got cockier
<Smerdykov> hmm
<burning_bronx> anyway
<HeartBT> she may not even now, jail provides "closeness"
<Smerdykov> and now the million dollar question
<Smerdykov> was she hot
<burning_bronx> HeartBT, there is a serious media blackout about her
<thegladiator> can someone temme about metacity ?
<burning_bronx> besides the arrest nothing is mentioned
<thegladiator> theme ?
<Smerdykov> bronx you better help this guy oot
<Smerdykov> candian stylee
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, what exactly do you need?
<thegladiator> i was wondering what is metacity theme
<HeartBT> thegladiator, metacity is the window manager for gnome, the theme for metacity is how the WINDOWs will look
<burning_bronx> HeartBT, is correct
<burning_bronx> you can find metacity themes here www.gnome-look.org
<burning_bronx> !themes
<HeartBT> ok, now really, I have to scoot.  I'll pop in when I reboot.
<HeartBT> cya
<thegladiator> thanks . i thought it was a seperate enitity which had a diff look for gnome
<burning_bronx> l8r
<andrea> ed2k is not a registered protocol: amule     ????
<thegladiator> there aint not such "thing" by which you could completely modify the panels look , or am i wrong ?
<b0xy> there should be a gallery of all female *nix geeks that includes, age/location/hottness rating/photo/how freaky they are in bed
<thegladiator> not just the color i mean
<Smerdykov> is it a bad sign that I reconfigured my logitech button on my keyboard to open mIRC?
<b0xy> along with contact info
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, there is
<Smerdykov> AGREED
<burning_bronx> gtk themes
<burning_bronx> you can find those at gnome-look.org as well
<yatesy> burning_bronx: freebsdgirl :P
<burning_bronx> aim for gtk2
<xenex> Anyone here know how to make a NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version) wireless card work?
<yatesy> damn b0xy i meant
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, does that change the color mostly  ? and the icons in the panel ?
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, i have used many gtk 2.x themes
<b0xy> yatesy: ?
<yatesy> b0xy: google freebsdgirl :P
<shwag> anyway to turn off the system beep in gnome-terminal ?
<burning_bronx> a theme consists of a two parts - the gtk theme and the icon theme
<b0xy> ah
<burning_bronx> you can download icon packages at gnome-look.org
<andrea> why when i refresh the server list i have: ed2k is not a registered protocol in amule?
<burning_bronx> actually you can download anything gnome-look related there
<burning_bronx> :/
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, yeah i have been there , but i was wondering if there is something that modifies the panel looks completely
<llukax> well
<llukax> it just wanted the headers
<llukax> >_<
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, a different WM?
<llukax> now its got a gcc error which shouldnt be hard to fix
<burning_bronx> :O
<thegladiator> :o not exactly . but a diff panel look , i have tried out kdexfce but non looks good as gnome
<Ozman> I have this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455 problem, but the solution proposed does not work, is someone can help me ?
<thegladiator> kde is not bad for a change but gnome is better simpler
<burning_bronx> well either scout the web for a suitable theme or learn how to theme
<thegladiator> the latter ! ;o
<dennis_> Hey guys
<Smerdykov> hola dennis
<dennis_> Can anyone help me with a problem that im having with my dvd drive in breezy?
<dennis_> :/
<burning_bronx> dennis_, what exactly is the problem?
<Smerdykov> I think bronx is your guy...
* thegladiator is listening to A Horse With No Name
<dennis_> For some reason...when i insert a dvd that I burned into my drive
<b0xy> yatesy: I sort of meant good looking nix females
<dennis_> it comes up as a blank disk
<b0xy> but whatever
<dennis_> but when I reboot gnome
<dennis_> it shows up as a data disk and shows me my files
<dennis_> :/
<burning_bronx> that happened just once?
<dennis_> Every time
<Ozman> anyone ? your $home/.dmrc has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from beeing saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permission
<thegladiator> hey where can i have  music discussion besides #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<LFA> hi all
<burning_bronx> btw sometimes disks need to cool down - I've seen it happen
<New2Linux> Looking for help running scripts. Using bash, file is in current directory, but I keep getting not found?
<burning_bronx> >.>
<dennis_> What do you mean burning_bronx ?
<dennis_> it needs to cool down?
<yatesy> b0xy: ;P
<yatesy> if you find any let me know ;)
<burning_bronx> as in take em out of the drive and wait a sec b4 puttin' em back in
<Nikusan> I've got some mp3 problems... The sound is really bad, muddy, slightly distorted, etc and the bass bottoms out. If it rules anything out, the files play fine in windows. Any advice?
<burning_bronx> that is hardly the problem tho
<DRAGON_Ultra> what dvd burner you have
<b0xy> my cousin uses Ubuntu to play with
<dennis_> Um
<dennis_> Don't really know :/
<llukax> getting awfully close here
<llukax> :D
<silverton> Nikusan, I have the same problem, but I just live with it, since I have a windows box to do all my mp3 playing with a creative audigy 2 ^_^
<dennis_> I don't remember, i knew at the time i bought it
<DRAGON_Ultra> k
<burning_bronx> or maybe it's your drive playing tricks
<dennis_> lol
<burning_bronx> mine has trouble reading some DVDs from time to time
<kaffeend|away> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dennis_> This has always happened with ubuntu though
<Raux> hello
<Smerdykov> hey bronx, what is it going to take to set up a bootloading system?
<fli7e> what is a really badass screen saver
<burning_bronx> but then after time I insert the same dvd and it works
<fli7e> that wont kill my videocard
<silverton> kaffeend|away, he can play them
<silverton> they just sound like crap
<silverton> I have the same problem
<dennis_> it never happens in windows burning_bronx
<dennis_> just in ubuntu
<burning_bronx> i see
<Raux> I have a little problem with ubuntu 5.10 Gnome ...
<dennis_> Didnt happen in FreeBSD either
<dennis_> Maybe it is gnome
<dennis_> That I have a problem with
<kaffeend|away> silverton: really? :P
<b0xy> yatesy: business tech major. she has to know linux a little bit so she asked me what she would try
<Raux> the problem is in keyboard
<burning_bronx> have you tried after burning the cd to unmount it the mount it again?
<Raux> I cant use some letters
<burning_bronx> *then mount
<silverton> NiklasH_work, in a terminal, type alsamixer, and put PCM down to about 75-80%
<Nikusan> kaffeend|away, yeah they sound really dodgy
<silverton> you may have to up the volume on the speakers themselves, but it _might_ help
<xenex> Anyone here know how to make a NETGEAR WG511v2 (Made in China version) wireless card work?
<burning_bronx> dennis_, have you?
<dennis_> No
<dennis_> How would I do that :/
<burning_bronx> ...
<silverton> Nikusan, he was being sarcastic :)
<burning_bronx> you familiar with the mount command
<burning_bronx> ?
<yatesy> b0xy: cool
<dennis_> Nope :/
<burning_bronx> okay insert the DVD
<dennis_> k
<b0xy> yatesy: all my female cousins on my mom's side are pretty and smart. all 7 of them didn't catch the male genetics though :(
<kaffeend|away> Nikusan I bet lol
<yatesy> b0xy: :/
<b0xy> er... the males didn't catch it*
<b0xy> there's 7 girls on my mom's side
<kaffeend|away> Nikusan does he sing them to me?
<yatesy> lol
<b0xy> holy slow boot time batman
<silverton> kaffeend|away, wtf are you talking about?
<Nikusan> nah they're still just listenable, nothing that bad :P
<Nikusan> I've tried switching between ALSA, ESD etc didn't help
<burning_bronx> dennis_, you did it already?
<b0xy> WinXP on a 333mhz, 64mb RAM box with all the shit turned off
<b0xy> this is slow as _hell_
<dennis_> burning_bronx, you mean put the disk in?
<b0xy> clean install
<silverton> Nikusan, did you try putting PCM down to about 75-80%?
<burning_bronx> yes
<kaffeend|away> silverton ubotu singing mp3s to me ;)
<burning_bronx> >.>
<dennis_> oh Sweet
<dennis_> I did it
<dennis_> and it worked
<Nikusan> silverton, PCM?
<burning_bronx> now
<dennis_> I had to do it via the command prompt
<silverton> type alsamixer in a terminal
<burning_bronx> do what?
<dennis_> umount cdrom
<dennis_> mount cdrom
<burning_bronx> ....
<burning_bronx> that's what I told you
<dennis_> lol
<afief> in configuring mplayer: gedit ~/.mplayer/config cannot be accessed
<dennis_> Sorry it is 2:45 here
<burning_bronx> :O
<burning_bronx> no
<burning_bronx> *np
<dennis_> And I'm having problems keeping my eyes open
<burning_bronx> it hits us all
<dennis_> More or less trying to think :P
<dennis_> !restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<dennis_> Ah crap
<dennis_> What was that firefox fix i used last time i used breezy
<afief> in configuring mplayer: gedit ~/.mplayer/config cannot be accessed
<dennis_> :/
<dennis_> Something in the about:config i had to change
<dennis_> because firefox won't load a page
<New2Linux> Is there a channel specifically for people who are completely new to Linux?
<silverton> New2Linux, this one can be if you want :)
<New2Linux> I'd prefer it :)
<silverton> just ask, you'll most likely receive an answer
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, we got it all here - from crack to open source
<Nikusan> silverton, that seems to have helped greatly, kudos :)
<burning_bronx> xD
<New2Linux> I have tons of experience with windows and Im semi proficient at DOS, but I cant seem for the life of me to get anything to work in Ubuntu
<silverton> New2Linux, too broad for any advice :P
<silverton> Nikusan, no problem dude
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, that's mainly cause the ways of windows are different to the ways of linux
<New2Linux> I have a modem detection script sitting on the desktop and im trying to get the script to run in bash
<New2Linux> apparently Im in the proper directory in BASH as the script shows up when I perform a DIR
<burning_bronx> where did you get that script from?
<New2Linux> hang on, need to look in history
<New2Linux> it was about 50 pages of surfing for information ago :|
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, it's ls, not dir
<burning_bronx> pvanhoof, dir works too
<burning_bronx> ls is sooooo unix >.>
<New2Linux> linuxant.com, well a link on the site to a tool that supposed to tell me what version of their driver is required for my particular modem
<pvanhoof> but how is he going to learn "Unix" if he's still using 1980's dir commands?
<dom_cyrus> dir is shity
<New2Linux> because its what I know works :)
<yatesy> dir is just an alias ;P
<New2Linux> but thanks for the info, I'll use ls from now on
<dom_cyrus> yeah
<silverton> I've gotten so use to "ls" that I type it on windows box's...
<burning_bronx> ls is better yeah
<burning_bronx> >.>
<dom_cyrus> dir is just an useless alias
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, install cygwin on your Windows hosts, and use ls from now on :)
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, but add c:\cygwin\bin to your PATH in windows
<burning_bronx> dom_cyrus, don't hate it. Whatever works is good - after all linux wouldn't be linux if this was untrue
<New2Linux> Thats the whole point of me rying ubuntu on my lappie
<New2Linux> I want to deepsix my windows for good
<dom_cyrus> burning_bronx, ok thats true
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, right, then use ls ;-), not dir
<pvanhoof> :D
<New2Linux> heh...
<pvanhoof> and cp, not xcopy
<pvanhoof> etcetera
<burning_bronx> give him constructive advise
<New2Linux> ok, so Im getting the same output...
<burning_bronx> he needs his modem detected
<pvanhoof> what modem type?
<New2Linux> ahhhhh, someone who sees the root problem, thank you :)
<New2Linux> conexant
<New2Linux> I have the exact detection script sitting on my desktop
<New2Linux> I just cant seem to run the darned thing
<pvanhoof> System->Adminsitration->Networking
<Drgb> hi everyone...ahem...I've got a problem. I can't boot my computer...it stops when loading syslog daemon, what can I do?
<New2Linux> I actually did take a *nix class about 3 or 4 years ago, but its been forever
<pvanhoof> use that, and tell me .. is your modem in that window?
<New2Linux> It shows up, but it no properties
<pvanhoof> you see your modem?
<pvanhoof> "Modem connection"
<pvanhoof> if so, click it and press the Properties button
<New2Linux> well actually it says Modem Connection, but says its not configured
<pvanhoof> and check the "Enable this connection" checkbox in the next dialog
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, click on the modem and then hit it
<silverton> um, pvanhoof, I have a "modem connection" as well, but ya know, a modem has never set it's pins in my PCI slots, evar
<New2Linux> I did that and input my ISP information in
* burning_bronx sighs
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, in the next tab, "Modem"
<pvanhoof> have you pressed the auto detect button?
<New2Linux> The 2nd tab for modem settings is blank, and when I tried to auto detect...
<New2Linux> it just sat there whirring...
<pvanhoof> ok
<New2Linux> sorta reminded me of windows 95 :D
<silverton> nah, that's slackware :)
<pvanhoof> You got a "Could not autodetect modem device" dialog?
<burning_bronx> get IceWM and you will get the win95 look >.>
<New2Linux> no, it never came back
<New2Linux> I figured after 5 minutes of not detecting anything it wasnt going to
<silverton> kde and redmond
<silverton> New2Linux, I just tried, and it didn't take 5 minutes
<pvanhoof> aha ok
<silverton> took like, 20s
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, so that basically means that ubuntu isn't supporting your modem (by default)
<pvanhoof> :P
<New2Linux> Thats weird ok now it came back with couldnt autodetect
<silverton> sudo modprobe uber_leet_win_modem_module
<New2Linux> pretty much
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, do what silverton's proposing
<New2Linux> hey its an HP laptop
<burning_bronx> modprobe the modem >.>
<silverton> rofl
<burning_bronx> HP...
<burning_bronx> <.<
<burning_bronx> >.>
<silverton> dancing?
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, try on google: conexant ubuntu
<pvanhoof> and take the first resule
<burning_bronx> more like scratching my arse
<pvanhoof> result
<New2Linux> yeah....I know terrific machine.. but, I was reading a link from a fellow who got fedora core three installed on the same machine I have
<pvanhoof> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, can you give me the output of uname -a ?
<pawel> has anyone here tried a wacom tablet on ubuntu?
<silverton> WTFD?!
<silverton> a free version, limited to 14.4kbps
<silverton> and then a full version, with 56k and fax, for a modest price
<New2Linux> yeah ok I have that driver file sitting on my desktop
<silverton> ROFL!!!!
<nmsa> Greetings and Merry Christmas!
<burning_bronx> that's kinda gay a'la MS
<burning_bronx> anyway
* silverton pets his linksys cable modem
<New2Linux> thats ok,...Im not worried about it, the only place I use the modem is at work through a switchboard and I could only max out at 24.0 anyhow
<New2Linux> at home I have 9 meg cable :P
<nmsa> where can I find a xface install guide for a Ubuntu server install ?
<silverton> luianys fhl
<silverton> ROFKLASD;FKLAJS
<silverton> OMFG!~
<silverton> 19.99 for a fuckin driver!
<silverton> that's more then the modem cost itself!
<burning_bronx> silverton, shush
<burning_bronx> so New2Linux you have the deb file on your screen?
<Savant> Hey, anyone know what the name of the gnome widgets are?
<silverton> New2Linux, toss that fucking modem right now...rofl
<pvanhoof> New2Linux,  I'm waiting for the uname -a output
<silverton> Savant, gdesklets
<burning_bronx> silverton, SHUSH
<silverton> burning_bronx, I'm sorry :(
<pvanhoof> New2Linux, which driver to use depends on that output
* silverton walks to the corner.
<rosen> argh my firefox have been acting wierd ever since the new kernel :O
<silverton> still outrageous though... >.<
<New2Linux> Ah HA!
<New2Linux> success
<burning_bronx> New2Linux?
<burning_bronx> o_O
<New2Linux> I think anyhow :|
<Drgb> hi everyone...ahem...I've got a problem. I can't boot my computer...it stops when loading syslog daemon, what can I do?                        <-----sorry if I quote myself...I just think no one read this..
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, what did you do?
<New2Linux> sudo sh cnxtinstall.run
<burning_bronx> wtf would you use that if you have a deb file?
<New2Linux> I dunno, but at least it run the darned thing
<New2Linux> *ran
<burning_bronx> that's dumb
<burning_bronx> ...
<burning_bronx> now
<burning_bronx> in console do umask -a
<burning_bronx> and tell me what version is ur kernel
<New2Linux> hh rud
<silverton> uname -r
<burning_bronx> I meant uname
<silverton> 2.6.12-10-k7
<burning_bronx> my brain is off
<New2Linux> Ahhh crud..no, I dont think this working
<silverton> New2Linux, /exec -o uname -r   right here :)
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, try uname -a
<Drgb> please, can someone help me?
<burning_bronx> Drgb, what's the problem?
<Drgb> burning_bronx, i said it two times...shall I repeat?
<burning_bronx> I was busy with New2Linux and I still am
<Drgb> uh, ok
<Drgb> you can help me later if you want
<New2Linux> wait Im sorry, this is in IRC? or in my shell?
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, in your SHELL
<silverton> uname -r in shell
<silverton> 2.6.12-10-k7
<silverton> er...
<silverton> dammit >.<
<silverton> pwned by own noobness >.<
<New2Linux> 2.6.12-9-386
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, get this
<burning_bronx> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-7.18.00.07full/hsfmodem_7.18.00.07full_k2.6.12_9_386_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip?PHPSESSID=ee154b0136e400e50417435927675f30
<burning_bronx> unzip the deb file to a dir
<burning_bronx> the cd to this dir and execute "dpkg -i filename.deb
<bnD> ubotu, frostwire
<ubotu> I don't know, bnD
<bnD> ubotu, restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Drgb> burning_bronx, have you got a minute now?
<New2Linux> ok hang two, im working on it
<burning_bronx> Drgb, so the boot process crashes at syslog daemon?
<Drgb> yep
<rosen> uh oh ... hearing noises from next door ... and my neighbour is gone for the holidays ... burglers or a poltergheist, I dunno what I'd prefer
<rosen> apt-get ghostbusters
<agtnz> How do I check if I have fat32 support compiled into the kernel?
<burning_bronx> is this after a fresh install or have you had a running ubuntu system?
<Drgb> i had a running ubuntu system
<DonVincenzo> I just reinstalled the xorg drivers, someone can tell what should Irun to generate the xorg.conf ?
<New2Linux> oh no, hahaha, I actually typed in filename oh chriminy
<Drgb> yesterday night i turned my computer off
<burning_bronx> !xorg
<ubotu> methinks xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<New2Linux> was wondering why it wasnt doing anything *Doh!*
<Drgb> and this morning it started giving that problem
<burning_bronx> Drgb, don't paste in this channel.
<Coburn> how i can lunch rox desktop automatically at startup in gnome??
<burning_bronx> use the link in the topic
<rosen> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Drgb> burning_bronx, paste what?
<burning_bronx> whatever
<Drgb> i did not paste anything...
<rosen> !flood
<ubotu> flood is probably for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<New2Linux> ok it looks like its unpacking and asking me if I want to use them
<burning_bronx> Drgb, my bad
<burning_bronx> I am having eye issues
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, of course you do
<burning_bronx> otherwise why would you bother downloading?
<burning_bronx> sheesh...
* rosen cackles
<Drgb> burning_bronx, oh, sorry, maybe it's because of my bnc, it can be laging
<burning_bronx> nvm
<burning_bronx> it was "my" bad
<Drgb> uh, ok, ok
<New2Linux> yeah im running through the install now thanks *rofl* good lord next thing you know im going to be writing stuff on the top of my desk and using the built in coffee cup holder
<nmsa> I need a ligth wm for ubuntu server, any suggestions?
<burning_bronx> nmsa, Fluxbox/openbox or IceWM
<New2Linux> 10 years of OS experience went out the window, Im surprised im not waving my mouse around in the air, this is too funny
<nmsa> burning_bronx: do you know a install guide for IceWM? i can install it but X is missing I gues
<SirKillalot> are there any other gnome-panel applets on the web
<SirKillalot> ?
<New2Linux> Ok let me browse on over to my modem and see if it shows up now..
<burning_bronx> nmsa, you haven't installed x?
<clast> is there a better sticky notes applet than the one integrated in gnome?
<burning_bronx> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is hhtp://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<SirKillalot> gdesklets sucks
<burning_bronx> he asked for alternative
<nmsa> burning_bronx: with ubuntu server i think X is not installed by default
<burning_bronx> besides many would disagree
<New2Linux> Hmmm
<burning_bronx> nmsa I thought you'd have it if you ask for WM sorry
<burning_bronx> now
<SirKillalot> burning_bronx, the problem is that it is singlethreaded and VERY unstable
<burning_bronx> you install first xserver-xorg
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get install xserver-xor
<burning_bronx> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nmsa> burning_bronx: sure I need to install X too ... so I have to install it too :) I'll do that :) thank you
<New2Linux> Ok so it supposedly now installed, but its still not showing up..
<Drgb> burning_bronx, do you think I should join my language-specific channel? I think I can get some help there, but it's not crowded as this one
<burning_bronx> Drgb, you should join there
<burning_bronx> >.>
<SirKillalot> are there any other applets for gnome-panel?
<burning_bronx> New2Linux,
<Toma-> SirKillalot: what kind of applets?
<burning_bronx> have you ran hsfconfig ?
<SirKillalot> Toma-, I don't know, just looking for new ones
<SirKillalot> you know that rightclick -> add to panel things
<Toma-> well theres apps for just about anything
<SirKillalot> Toma-, is there something like a resource page?
<Toma-> doubt it
<bimberi> SirKillalot: "apt-cache search panel applet" returns a few things :)
<burning_bronx> or just search in synaptic?
<burning_bronx> >.>
<trevorv> trying to burn an audio cd in graveman, im getting "Can't open input file '(null)': No such file or directory". any ideas to solve this?
<puptentacle> I'm back and I'm running Ubunutu!!! Thanks for the help earlier!
<heartbt> quick and easy way to resize a partition?
<New2Linux> hsfconfig is asking me if I want to use existing driver modules?
<burning_bronx> puptentacle, congratulations
<New2Linux> yet default is no?
<puptentacle> TYTY...that was MUCH easier than I would have thought.
<SirKillalot> bimberi, oh god, how obviously.. sorry, never thought about searching them via apt
<heartbt> OMG I hate suse anymore/
<SirKillalot> thanks
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, you could always use hsfconfig --help
<burning_bronx> prior to running the app itself too
<bimberi> SirKillalot: :)
<burning_bronx> heartbt?
<heartbt> yeah?
<New2Linux> hmmm ok well someone asked if I had run HSFconfig, I wasnt sure if it was something I was required to do to get the modem recognized :)
<burning_bronx> what's wrong?
<heartbt> I got like a half an hour, you gonna be on for awhile?
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, it shouldn't be but it should help you configure stuff
<burning_bronx> I am >.>
<burning_bronx> on for a while
<New2Linux> Ahhh ok.... well Im wondering now if its having trouble locating the autodetect because I dont have the modem currently plugged into the wall
<heartbt> burning_bronx, I'll look you up when i get home, if youre still here.  I got to get this partition that suse 10 is on 3gb smaller, easily.
<heartbt> but now gotta run.
<puptentacle> So anyone have any suggestions for other apps that are indespensible?
<burning_bronx> k
<burning_bronx> puptentacle, what do you need?
<burning_bronx> you can hit the starter guide >.>
<burning_bronx> !starter
<ubotu> burning_bronx: Do they come in packets of five?
<burning_bronx> !starterguide
<ubotu> hmm... starterguide is http://help.ubuntu.com/
<puptentacle> Mostly music apps of various types. And is there a DCC client?
<burning_bronx> puptentacle, you are loaded with rythmbox but you can also get beep-media-player
<puptentacle> Should I be overly worried about a firewall?
<puptentacle> Is there a version of Foobar for linux?
<burning_bronx> puptentacle, firewalls are mostly for win users but if you want to feel 100% safe you can get one I think >.>
<puptentacle> I wouldn't consider being online with win without one, but I'm going to see how this goes first.
<puptentacle> Just type "pup" burning_bronx. It's easier!
<burning_bronx> puptentacle, I type pup and press tab
<trevorv> puptentacle, try firestarter if you do want one
<burning_bronx> >.>
<puptentacle> ok, will take a look at that.
<puptentacle> 3:30am my time. I'm off. Thanks for the help!!!
<attrib> hi
<New2Linux> do you have to use sudo almost anytime you want to do something outside of your home directory then in Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> i am trying to run a avi file , xvid format , it doesnt open , the player close automatically when i try to do the same
<jenda> New2Linux: pretty much
<trevorv> New2Linux, yes, for anything you dont have privileges to read or write
<jenda> thegladiator: how are you running it?
<thegladiator> using totem movie player
<thegladiator> jenda, has divx codec AFAIK
<New2Linux> but by default in ubuntu thats pretty much everything right? as root admin is hidden on default install?
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, have you installed totem-xine?
<burning_bronx> and the codecs?
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, yes
<trevorv> New2Linux, yes
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, i used to see divx files
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, this is xvid format and in findows i need to install xvid format
<jenda> thegladiator: Are you doing it with the Open Flie command? you are, try opening it from nautilus - double click or right click. That works for me. Has to be a bug.
<trevorv> New2Linux, anything that changes things system-wide requires root privileges, to stop normal users making such changes
<New2Linux> ok, wow this is a lot of information to take in all at once O_0
<thegladiator> yes i am trying to do the same
<thegladiator> double click on the file
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, it's actually little...
<burning_bronx> I mean that's a part of what makes linux more secure than winboze >.>
<New2Linux> I know, I figure thats why its worth learning
<trevorv> burning_bronx, windows is doing the same thing in vista though, i think
<thegladiator> jenda, i do the double click thing and it just closes
<New2Linux> just...wow...
<IamJacksUsername> Upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 with a CD, changed all "hoary"s to "breezy"s in repos; now getting "Could not download all repository indexes [...]  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz:MD5Sum mismatch" error. Also stat warning.
<thegladiator> jenda, the icon shown has the movie information thought , i can see a feame information in the icon
<thegladiator> jenda, efame*
<thegladiator> jenda, frame*
<burning_bronx> trevorv, how gay of them copying linux. then again vista is an overkill when it comes to eyecandy
<New2Linux> hmmm modem still isnt showing up though
<burning_bronx> and a resource sucker
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, is it connected to a working line? have you tested it?
<New2Linux> I tried vista after and before I installed ubuntu, explorer crashed 5 times in a row...reinstalled ubuntu
<jenda> thegladiator: hmmm... then try right clicking and selecting a different player (xine, mplayer, VLC). If not, then install "sudo apt-get install xine-ui" - I prefer that over totem
<New2Linux> not yet, I cant from this location, do I have to have a live line connected in order for the autodetect function to work?
<thegladiator> yep lemme try xine
<thegladiator> mplayer is buggy for me
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, have you ever done sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<burning_bronx> ?
<New2Linux> I figured It would at least see the modem before I tried to use it to connect. Is that ot the case in linux?
<burning_bronx> well I thought it sees it?
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, i did that from synaptic
<burning_bronx> k
<New2Linux> well...it does, but it wont auto-detect anything about it
<New2Linux> says its either not installed or malfunction
<New2Linux> -ing
<thegladiator> totem
<thegladiator> xine
<burning_bronx> well I haven't had much experience with winmodems and don't have one here to test :/
<New2Linux> If thats normal until it actually tries dialing out, thats cool, but unexpected and I apologize again for my noobness :D
<burning_bronx> well I can't know - told you I don't have a winmodem here
<New2Linux> Ok, well let me go take a peek anyhow. I appreciate all your help, I actually did learn some stuff here
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, you can learn a lot more.
<New2Linux> I may be back shortly :D
<New2Linux> Oh I plan too..
<New2Linux> after 3 nights in a row trying to get my copy of XP key enabled for my laptop because I replaced the hdd
<New2Linux> and every night getting told that they were in the process of systems maintenence (MS newspeak for, all of our stuff is offline)
<New2Linux> I tired of that crap
<New2Linux> might as well put the effort towards something else
<burning_bronx> New2Linux, you went in the right direction
<burning_bronx> Ubuntu is a young distro but one of the most promising
<burning_bronx> :)
<New2Linux> I sure hope so, I figured it couldnt be any worse than windows 95
<burning_bronx> roflmfao
<New2Linux> same frustration I went through when first having to deal with that
<New2Linux> I cant believe I typed in filename.deb
<burning_bronx> comparing win95 to a linux is like...
<burning_bronx> happens >.>
<boabsta> hi guys, how do you install the lame encoder plugin for k3b?
<New2Linux> when I saw what I did I just BOL
<bimberi> boabsta: install k3b-mp3
<New2Linux> I was even thinking to myself, shouldnt it be the actual filename?
<New2Linux> and I still typed it in like that :)
<New2Linux> hehehe
<boabsta> bimberi, thanks
<New2Linux> anyhow, appreciate the help again
<bimberi> boabsta: yw :)
<burning_bronx> you're always welcome
<New2Linux> Have a Merry Christmas, happy holiday everyoe
<New2Linux> tc all
<llukax> hey does anyone knwo a good place for repositories?
* HymnToLife is back (gone 00:00:39)
<thegladiator> jenda, it does work with XINE , but not with totem-xine
<thegladiator> actually i dont like XINE interface
<thegladiator> is there anyway I can install a player that uses Xine at the backend ?
<thegladiator> like totem does ?
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, there is gxine but then I wouldn't recommend that
<burning_bronx> it's a gnome backend for xine
<thegladiator> why wouldnt u recommend that burning_bronx  ?
<burning_bronx> cause I don't like it
<burning_bronx> not saying you wouldn'
<burning_bronx> *wouldn't
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, interface ? or functionality ?
<burning_bronx> it does everything xine does.
<burning_bronx> I just prefer other stuff
<thegladiator> ah
<burning_bronx> like VLC
<burning_bronx> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<thegladiator> even VLC doesnt open this file . XINE does
<burning_bronx> hello again afief
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> weird
<afief> burning_bronx: Howdy:D my computer is feeling great now that all multimedia works again
<burning_bronx> good :)
<afief> i still need to get some stuff working though, how do i get the firefox java plugin?
<afief> firefox says i should download the sun binary, the ubuntu guide says something about apt-get which doesn't work for me
<Ozman> would you know how to start a program automatically after starting fluxbox ?
<burning_bronx> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<xenex> yay i got my wireless card to work!!!
<afief> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<afief> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<burning_bronx> afief, you'd better build a deb file yourself
<burning_bronx> the debs are kinda dated
<rendi> The following packages have been kept back:
<rendi>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<afief> which is something i don't know how to do... i only today moved from Fedora to Ubuntu
<rendi> can help me
<burning_bronx> afief, it sais it all here
<burning_bronx> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<burning_bronx> also I am about to make me a deb my self
<rendi> hello ?
<burning_bronx> so if you're not in a hurry you can wait
<burning_bronx> rendi?
<rendi> i wanna upgrade
<thegladiator> jenda, even gxine close the avi file
<thegladiator> xine works with the file but
<rendi> and give err like tha
<thegladiator> jenda, i cant understand the problem
<rendi> burning_bronx can hlep
<burning_bronx> rendi, I don't know what your problem is.
<burning_bronx> speak more clearly
<rendi> ok
<rendi>  apt-get upgrade
<rendi> Reading package lists... Done
<rendi> Building dependency tree... Done
<rendi> The following packages have been kept back:
<rendi>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<rendi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<rendi> like that
<bobx> can anyone advise on the best way to install freenx on breezy?
<rendi> what mean "kept back"
<thegladiator> jenda, do you get any clue ?
<burning_bronx> rendi, it means there are dependencies not yet fixed for those 2 files
<rendi> i'm use breezy
<burning_bronx> weird
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, the file file works with XINE but when i use GXINE or totem-xine , it doesnt run
<burning_bronx> there shouldn't be any trouble with that
<rendi> so what shoul i do
<burning_bronx> wait...
<rendi> i'm fresh instalation this morning and wanna upgrade my system
<BlueEagle> rendi: did you update before attempting to upgrade?
<burning_bronx> rendi try again to do sudo apt-get update
<adaro> Can someone tell me how i can change the screen resolution, I canged my xorg.conf file  to us 1152x864 but somehow it allways defaults back to 1024x786
<rendi> ya
<rendi> i'm use updat then upgrade
<BlueEagle> rendi: Have you configured your sources.list properly?
<adaro> And i am 100% sure it does support that resultion on windows
<rendi> i'm use default sources.list
<BlueEagle> adaro: gfx card?
<rendi> same problem
<rendi> The following packages have been kept back:
<BlueEagle> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<adaro> BlueEagle, nvidia ti4200
<BlueEagle> adaro: Are you using nvidia-settings?
<linuxgeek2> hi folks how do I install man pages for all the C libraries
<linuxgeek2> ?
<adaro> BlueEagle, what is that ?
<adaro> a param ?
<BlueEagle> adaro: ignore that question. :)
<BlueEagle> arnald: pastebin your corg.conf please.
<BlueEagle> s/arnald/adaro/
<adaro> BlueEagle, ah it's a package for configuring the driverl
<Nei> how do I get a background image in my framebuffer?
<rendi> ok burning_bronx can i type like this ? # apt-get install linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<trevorv> when running "mount /dev/cdrom" im getting mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<trevorv> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<adaro> BlueEagle, do you need that ?
<BlueEagle> rendi: why do you want linux-image-386? Which processor have you got?
<burning_bronx> rendi, that wouldn't be recommended...
<BlueEagle> adaro: you don't need nvidia-settings but you do need to pastebin your xorg.conf so I can have a look-see,
<rendi> i'm use intel PIII
<BlueEagle> rendi: Then you want the 686 kernel.
<pvanhoof> trevorv, cat you give me the output of cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<burning_bronx> i686
<burning_bronx> >.>
<davro> is there an editor like gedit that does tabs and vim like text folding ?
<trevorv> pvanhoof, /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<trevorv> im using Xfce, so i dont have automount
<BlueEagle> davro: kate and quanta afaik.
<rendi> blur
<adaro> BlueEagle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6110
<kamil> siema!!!
<rendi> dunno what shoul i do
<rendi> still kept back
<pvanhoof> trevorv, can you take the cdrom out of your cdrom-drive, put it back in and then give me the output of dmesg | tail -n 5
<kamil> mwi tu kto po polsku??
<bimberi> linuxgeek2: manpages-dev ? (guessing)
<pvanhoof> dmesg | tail -n 2 is also okay
<kamil> KURWA DEBILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linuxgeek2> ok bimberi
<trevorv> pvanhoof, [4297388.178000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<trevorv> [4300037.152000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<trevorv> [4300118.041000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<trevorv> [4300118.041000]  hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
<trevorv> [4300118.041000]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<BlueEagle> adaro: try commenting out lines 73 and 74
<burning_bronx> afief, you installed that java?
<pvanhoof> trevorv, are you sure the cdrom in your drive is a good cd with no errors?
<trevorv> pvanhoof, its a blank cd, but give me a sec ill try another
<pvanhoof> the kernel logs sais your cd-disc is fscked
<adaro> BlueEagle, k brb
<pvanhoof> trevorv, of course you can't mount a blank cd
<linuxgeek2> cool install manpages-dev
<linuxgeek2> installing it
<funkyHat> Hi... I think I'm having trouble with my filesystems... and the man page for fsck is pretty cryptic... (I'm on livecd right now), how can I check all ext3 filesystems?
<trevorv> pvanhoof, oh, sorry, i thought you had to mount before you could burn to it, because graveman is giving errors
<pvanhoof> trevorv, no you don't need to mount it before burning
<pvanhoof> trevorv, for example if you'd like to burn an iso image, you could try this:
<linuxgeek2> cool dude it worked thnaks
<linuxgeek2> thaanks
<pvanhoof> cdrecord --device /dev/cdr -v cdimage.iso
<afief> burning_bronx: when i used the fakeroot command i got some warnings about GCC not found. should i go on or get GCC working first?
<trevorv> no, its an audio cd pvanhoof
<pvanhoof> ah, in that I case I recommend using a UI or a tool
<rendi> weird
<trevorv> yes, im trying to use graveman, but its giving errors
<pvanhoof> but you can burn audio cd's with cdrecord commandline (in fact, the tools will do the same thing)
<burning_bronx> hmm afief there should be no problem >.>
<rendi> i can upgrade from sipnatic but can't from apt-get ??
<burning_bronx> just installing those packages mentioned in the guide
<burning_bronx> :|
<rendi> whats the problem here
<afief> it did create the DEB file, i just got warnings, no errors
<adaro> BlueEagle, no change
<pvanhoof> trevorv, well, best thing to do to check whether your drive is working in ubuntu or not, is to use the cdrecord tool. But it's not as easy as using a user interface
<DonVincenzo> Hi, I would like to do VoIP with a windows user, what should I do ?
<rodrigo1> hi can anybody tell me how can I make the gnome menu bar look and feel like the macos one?
<burning_bronx> afief, then what you waiting for?
<burning_bronx> go on - install it >.>
<trevorv> pvanhoof, i get " Can't open input file '(null)': No such file or directory" from graveman, i know the cd drive works, ive used it before to burn a data cd, athough i might have changed some settings or something since then
<afief> your command:)
<pvanhoof> pvanhoof, sounds like a bug in graveman
<pvanhoof> err
<pvanhoof> trevorv, sounds like a bug in graveman
<pvanhoof> typing my own name, silly me
<pvanhoof> :)
<trevorv> pvanhoof, :D, i dont suppose you can recommend any other UIs that dont have any gnome/kde dependencies?
<pvanhoof> trevorv, in ubuntu, can't you simply use the nautilus trick? bruning cd's is integrated
<burning_bronx> trevorv, >.>
<pvanhoof> if you insert an empty disc, it asks you want target-type you'd like to build, no?
<trevorv> pvanhoof, im using xubuntu, so no nautilus
<burning_bronx> :O
<pvanhoof> choose audio cd, and add wav files?
<pvanhoof> ah i see
<burning_bronx> cdrecord cdrecord
<burning_bronx> >.>
<pvanhoof> well, you asked for it then! :)
<trevorv> id ask on #xubuntu, but its very empty
<pvanhoof> heh! :)
<trevorv> pvanhoof, :O
<MrPrimate> I am having a terrible time installing ubuntu on this box
<burning_bronx> trevorv, you can use cdrecord but you have to "love the CLI"
<MrPrimate> it always gets to "install the base failed
<burning_bronx> MrPrimate, get a new CD...
<MrPrimate> some problem with can't install initrd
<MrPrimate> burning_bronx, I just burned 2nd one from their site
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> wicked.
<xenex> MrPrimate: did you burn the iso at the lowest speed?
<trevorv> burning_bronx, i dont even know what CLI is, that cant be a good start :)
<MrPrimate> xenex, no idea
<burning_bronx> trevorv, it's the command line interpeter
<pvanhoof> cli stands for command line interface, probably
<MrPrimate> xenex, two discs did the same thing
<pvanhoof> cdrecord is a "cli" tool
<xenex> MrPrimate: are you on windows right now?
<trevorv> oh right, ok then :) ill have a look at cdrecord
<MrPrimate> xenex this box yes
<pvanhoof> trevorv, but it does work ..
<xenex> MrPrimate: google iso record, and install that
<pvanhoof> trevorv, man cdrecord :)
<burning_bronx> trevorv, do a man cdrecord
<burning_bronx> in terminal
<MrPrimate> xenex yeah i used isorecord
<burning_bronx> >.>
<pvanhoof> but it's not as easy
<burning_bronx> it's tricky
<burning_bronx> but you can manage it
<MrPrimate> xenex, i don't have problem burning the iso,
<burning_bronx> you seem a smart boy
<burning_bronx> :P
<MrPrimate> xenex, i'm saying the install fails
<MrPrimate> get everything but fails on init_rd or some such
<DonVincenzo> is anyone here using speakfreely ? I would like to do some test
<xenex> MrPrimate: are you trying to install it on that computer?
<MrPrimate> all other packages are fine
<MrPrimate> xenex: trying to install it on other box
<MrPrimate> xenex: install is running right now again, destined to fail
<xenex> MrPrimate: did you put the correct install settings?
<MrPrimate> xenex, wasnt much to put, pointed it to the partition for it's space
<MrPrimate> that's about all it wanted
<MrPrimate> gave it hda
<MrPrimate> 40gb
<MrPrimate> formatted and installed all packaged fine until init-rd and grub and etc
<xenex> MrPrimate: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=dual+boot+ubuntu
<Ozman> well I'll tried but I can't to load an app on fluxbox start up, can you help me ?
<xenex> MrPrimate: watch that and follow the settings
<xenex> MrPrimate: ignore the windows part since you arent dual booting
<heartbt> burning_bronx, heah, I made it home, whadyano
<burning_bronx> gewd for j00
<MrPrimate> xenex, silly that I would need instructions for ubuntu,
<burning_bronx> Ozman, you read about the fluxbox startup file?
<MrPrimate> xenex, I can install debian straight no issues
* xenex shrugs
<MrPrimate> i'm not going to read that, i'll install debian if ubuntu doesn't work
<Ozman> burning_bronx, sorry ?
<burning_bronx> Ozman, the startup file of fluxbox? that makes "things start" with fluxbox?
<Ozman> burning_bronx, I've modified /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<burning_bronx> ...
<Ozman> burning_bronx, adding . /usr/bin/gdesklets to its end
<Ozman> what's wrong ?
<burning_bronx> first in xinitrc the exec command should be in the end
<burning_bronx> but screw that
<burning_bronx> you should use the fluxbox startup file
<burning_bronx> it's in here ~/.fluxbox/startup
<vister> woot
<vister> #ubuntu!
<burning_bronx> there are helpful comments in the file
<Ozman> burning_bronx, where is that file ?
<vister> anyone know how to change a topic title?
<burning_bronx> ozman in your home dir there is a hidden directory called .fluxbox
<burning_bronx> in it is the startup file
<heartbt> vister, in IRC?
<vister> yea
<burning_bronx> vister, this is ubuntu support n ot irc support -_-;
<heartbt> "/topic what you want to say" and yeah, what bronx said.
<vister> ioooh
<vister> thnx
<vister> yea, no one else knows: i figured you guys are smarter-than-average
<Ozman> burning_bronx, ~/.fluxbox/init ?
<burning_bronx> fluxbox/startup
<Ozman> burning_bronx, I don't have this file
<heartbt> hey now, pumping our ego's won't make up for breaking the rules!  (whatever, thanks!)
<adaro> Does anyone else know what might be wrong with my x config
<burning_bronx> just a sec ozman
<Ozman> nico@nico:~/.fluxbox$ ls
<Ozman> fluxbox-menu  fluxbox-menu~  init  init~  keys  lastwallpaper  menu
* burning_bronx checks "his" fluxbox dir
<burning_bronx> Ozman, don't paste hir
<burning_bronx> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Ozman> ok I'm sory
<burning_bronx> Ozman, it should be in that dir
<MrPrimate> are all users sudo in ubuntu ?
<burning_bronx> I mean I have it
<heartbt> MrPrimate, yes, there is no root.
<burning_bronx> MrPrimate, no only the initial one.
<Ozman> burning_bronx, so what ...
<burning_bronx> the rest you have to add to the sudoers list
<MrPrimate> only initial user o
<heartbt> burning_bronx, Oh, hey yeah, misread.
<Xmas_Kaiser> 2 lines of paste is ok
<SirKillalot> do you know a good rss feed reader for gnome?
<MrPrimate> ok check this .... copying remaininage packages to the hard disk failed .. you might have run out of disk space in the target /var filesystem .. or cd reading problems
<MrPrimate> 1- there is tons of space    2- just burned 2 clean ubuntu install discs
<burning_bronx> Ozman, type in console gedit ~/.fluxbox/startup
<Xmas_Kaiser> MrPrimate: have you checked the md5sum of the cds?
<Anil> Hi All! Can someone tell me why is Dapper LIVE CD not working?
<MrPrimate> Xmas_Kaiser, no just grabbed them from ubuntu website
<Ozman> burning_bronx, ok it has created ths file, I suppose
<burning_bronx> it's empty?
<tom> i'm trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper, but i'm getting the following error message when i try to install locales: http://rafb.net/paste/results/onsVim12.html
<thegladiator> can i login to X as a root ?
<MrPrimate> is 5.10 stable or which is
<Xmas_Kaiser> MrPrimate: then you should check your iso to make sure it's not dud
<Astxist> anyone know of a good audio converter app, command line preferable
<thegladiator> 5.10 is stable
<CaptainMorgan> Dappter is unstable
<pm> Anil, maybe because it's Christmas time ;)
<MrPrimate> Xmas_Kaiser, haha, no I have a cd iso
<Ozman> burning_bronx, of course it is... you saw that I haven't got the file in the dir
<thegladiator> 5.10 is stable , Dapper is unstable
<Anil> I checked the md5 of Dapper Live CD I downloaded, and it was correct. Still the Live CD  doesn't work!
<thegladiator> Anil, hi
<MrPrimate> (647,129,088 bytes)
<burning_bronx> just a sec Ozman
<thegladiator> Anil, how did u burn the cd ?
<MrPrimate> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386
<Xmas_Kaiser> Anil: that's quite possible
<SirKillalot> which rss news reader do you use?
<heartbt> thegladiator, no, login as you, and if you really need root, sudo bash.
<thegladiator> Anil, the file is ISO image , you have to burn accordingly
<pm> Anil, I'm not working either - it's Christmas, let's celebrate :D
<MrPrimate> should I try an older ubuntu ?
<MrPrimate> i've never seen anything like ths
<Ozman> no pb
<valentinos> are there any problems other than security if i create the root user?
<thomerz> hi, is it possible to choose a 686 kernel with a parameter when installing ubuntu?
<Anil> I burnt the CD first using GNOME baker... didn't work!
<thegladiator> heartbt, the problem is that in my dektop , i have a launcher which does sudo nautilus ; but the way the icons look when i do that is really crappy
<Xmas_Kaiser> thomerz: no
<Anil> Then I used the LIve CD with vmware workstation - errors there too!
<MrPrimate> i'm about to try the live cd
<burning_bronx> Ozman, this is how the startup should look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6111
<Anil> I'm downloading the Live CD of dapper for the third time :P
<thegladiator> heartbt, and I did sudo -s , gnome-theme manager ; yet the icons of folders etc for "filesystem" and others that are associated with root looks crappy and bad
<MrPrimate> damn ubuntu install don't work on this box for no reason tho
<raphink> for no reason you can find out MrPrimate
<heartbt> thegladiator, ohhhhhh.  See I missed that part of the problem.  Hmm
<thegladiator> Anil, I suspect a wrong burn , ISO image shud be burn accordingly , nothing more shud cause this error AFAIK
<burning_bronx> in the end is Ozman after you have this check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox#head-7896943ef0bfd32801dbce8faa3c2d0ba617ccb3
<mp3guy> just wondering whats the deal on the boot-admin program? wheres it gone and whens it coming back?
<thegladiator> heartbt, sorry :O
<MrPrimate> raphink: ubuntu installer says my cdreader is trying to read too fast ???
<MrPrimate> i've never heard of nothing like that.
<raphink> interesting ;)
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, that could be cause of incomplete icon set?
<Anil> I'll try the third download of Dapper ISO, and if it doesn't work, I won't do it till April 2006! :P
<pvanhoof> Anil, yesterday the install cd didn't work
<heartbt> thegladiator, no, my fault.  I use the console for most anything root.  root has no configs for nautilis I suspect.   I dunno on that one.
<MrPrimate> so if I got everything installed and I can boot live, how can I push grub onto this box
<MrPrimate> since just the base won't install
<thegladiator> heartbt, np . let me check what burning_bronx said
<DonVincenzo> is xfree86-dga a good thing to enable with ATI cards ?
<MrPrimate> any suggestions on that one ?
<pvanhoof> Anil, and if you upgrade from breezy to dapper, you'll get some difficulties
<burning_bronx> DonVincenzo, I don't think so
<pvanhoof> but in the end it'll work .. might depend a little bit on your experience
<pvanhoof> :)
<pvanhoof> but don't use the iso for pulling packages from, it'll install an incorrect version of libc6 and libc6-dev
<MrPrimate> can I upgrade from live to install? :] 
<pvanhoof> and that'll make your system unusable as a developer workstation
<Ozman> burning_bronx, you're startup file ... isn't it the same thing that the 'init' file ?
<MrPrimate>  netinst for ubuntu?
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, you are correct , it is infact caused by incomplete icons set . i am trying to kind of mix 2 icons sets . how do i do that ?
<Ozman> burning_bronx, I used to modify the 'init' file to use my background for example
<burning_bronx> Ozman, it's similar to the xinitrc but not to the init
<burning_bronx> totally diff stuff
<Anil> One nice thing I was able to do tonight - I installed XP under Ubuntu, and played Diablo on it! :D
<pussfeller> anybody know how to complete remove ruby so I can install it clean?
<burning_bronx> Anil,  you're  evil >.>
<pm> wchich package contains konq_operations.h?
<pvanhoof> Anil, the main difficulty I have with dapper right now  .. is that cups is broken
<pm> which
<pvanhoof> so no printing :(
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, i like this icon theme called warm noia but it has the problem i mentioned above . could u emme how can i correct it ?  is it enuf i  edit the icon folder in /usr/shar ?
<Anil> pvanhoof, but why would you require cups? Do you need printers?
<Sh4do0x> this the last time i formatted my pc because x-server crashes!! :'(:'(
<pvanhoof> and the "guys" are all on holiday of course
<MrRio> hey, i have crontab checking my email every couple of minutes, and every time crontab does something, it sends me an email, which is.. annoying
<joe_alf> how do i change gdm with kdm? i removed gdm using update-rc.d remove then update-rc.d defaults for kdm then kdm start but i got the error Not starting K Display Manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager.
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, what EXACTLY is the problem?
<Opinie> i think i need some serious help right ow
<pm> which package contains konq_operations.h ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<MrRio> i'd rather it only sent me an email if there is an error
<pvanhoof> Anil, ah I thought I wouldn't need it. But you'd be surprised how often you need a printer if you can't use it! :)
<pvanhoof> hah
<joe_alf> how do i set it to be the default
<Anil> pvanhoof, I have a printer at office (XP) but not at home (Ubuntu)
<MrRio> pn: woah, no need to be rude with all the question marks
<pvanhoof> I have printers everywhere
<pvanhoof> :)
<burning_bronx> I feel best @ $home
<pvanhoof> but anyway .. dapper does work, a little bit
<Sh4do0x> hi thegladiator :D
<Ozman> burning_bronx, how do you explain that I hadn't got this file ?
<pvanhoof> oh, you'll also loose your cute ubuntu mouse xcursor
<Anil> pvanhoof how did you make dapper work? Which ISO did you download?
<Opinie> My problem is that there's no objects on the panel where every application and so on should be seen... hope someone understood what I meen...
<burning_bronx> no idea :|
<pvanhoof> I'm trying to get it back, no success
<pvanhoof> Anil, I didn't download an iso for it. I installed breezy and immediately after that upgraded to dapper
<Ozman> burning_bronx, could it be a problem of version ? is it a new file in fluxbox ?
<burning_bronx> shouldn't be...
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, i like this Icon theme called Warm Noia . But the icons of certains things like (nautilus in root mode) and several things are incomplete .i would like to mix 2 icon themes , i.e the default one with the noia warm icon theme
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, hi there ;o how are ya ?
<Anil> pvanhoof how do you upgrade to dapper? I tried, but messed up everything! :(
<Anil> Why are some messages appearing in red?
<Opinie> Can someone please help me? =(
<pvanhoof> Anil, simple .. just replace every instance of breezy with dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pvanhoof> and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sh4do0x> thegladiator, not good, not good at all, had to format ubuntu again :'(:'(
<pvanhoof> but comment out the backports-breezy lines
<burning_bronx> thegladiator, when you use stuff in root mode you don't use that theme
<heartbt> Anil, those are the angry people.  ;)
<Ozman> burning_bronx, anyway normally synaptic is updating my fluxbox everytime so there shouldn't be a problem a old version.... (sorry for my english :-D)
<Anil> Sh4do0x, you're right!
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, uh oh ! are you still on 5.1 ?
<pvanhoof> and add multiverse
<burning_bronx> as it is only added for your user
<pvanhoof> and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tom> doesn't dapper use /etc/network/interfaces to set up the network interfaces? all my interfaces are down since i upgraded to dapper
<pvanhoof> and pray
<Anil> heartb plz tell me why are some messages in red. I'm using Xchat for the first time
<Sh4do0x> thegladiator yes
<thegladiator> burning_bronx, looks like the only way ,
<Xmas_Kaiser> tom it does use that yes
<pvanhoof> during the upgrade it'll most certainly fail a few times
<tom> Xmas_Kaiser: so why are my interfaces down? i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<heartbt> Anil, it's just a color thing, it's to make it easier to distiguish people, you don't like it?
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, wait till you get  the breezy ! its so very buggy , 5.1
<pvanhoof> so you'll have to fix stuff, that means removing essensial packages
<pvanhoof> and reinstalling them
<pvanhoof> stuff like that
<pvanhoof> very cool, very trickery ..
<pussfeller> failed to delete `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci': Read-only file system
<Anil> heartbt I think you're doing something special to get your sentences in red.
<pvanhoof> :)
<pussfeller> wth, my file system isnt read only
<pussfeller> !
<ubotu> pussfeller: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Xmas_Kaiser> tom, i don't know why your interfaces are down. do you have `auto interface` for each interface?
<Sh4do0x> thegladiator i installed my nvidia card but the start up screen did annoyed me, so i decided to set if off entering 'nologo' at a line, then the x server didn't start up :'(
<tom> Xmas_Kaiser: no, manual configuration
<Xmas_Kaiser> ubotu: chill out
<ubotu> Xmas_Kaiser: Do they come in packets of five?
<Anil> heartbt maybe xchat automatically marks all those sentences in red which begin with my name :P
<Mina_ueh> Can anyone give an example, how python console is useful in Dia? Can't find any application to it...
<pvanhoof> tom, output of cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep auto
<freenik> kommt es mir nur so vor, oder werden bei den ubuntu paketen die init skripts von paketen bei deinstallationen nicht entfernt?
<Xmas_Kaiser> tom if you don't have auto eth blah, it wont work
<tom> pvanhoof: auto lo
<Xmas_Kaiser> freenik: ubuntu-de
<heartbt> Anil, your nick is red to me, cuase that is the color that is assigned to you by xchat.  When I mention your name, the whole sentance is red so you notice I'm talking to, or about, you
<pvanhoof> tom, add the line auto eth0 to that file
<tom> Xmas_Kaiser: i have iface eth0 inet static
<pvanhoof> tom: echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<heartbt> Anil, yep!
<pvanhoof> tom, TWO >>'
<pvanhoof> ok? NOT ONE
<Anil> ok hearrbt, I think I got it :)
<tom> pvanhoof: and HOW will it get the IP without DHCP ?
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, weird! and that cause you to reinstall ?
<pvanhoof> oh, add sudo
<pvanhoof> tom, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, tuf luck!
<pvanhoof> in the same file
<Anil> Why is anil not understanding? Because he's a n00b!
<pvanhoof> and auto eth0
<Sh4do0x> thegladiator, could'nt repear it, need to format :'(
<tom> pvanhoof: i don't have a dhcp server
<pvanhoof> and then ifconfig eth0 down ; ifup eth0
<Anil> Why is Anil not understanding? Because he's a n00b!
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, so the nvida aint working no more ?
<heartbt> Anil, np.  You know about the tab key?
<pvanhoof> tom, then you shouldn't use dhcp
<Anil> heartbt no. please tell me
<pussfeller>  Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock  ????
<Mina_ueh> Is there any Dia users here? Where can i apply the python console
<tom> pvanhoof: right, ifup eth0 works. why doesn't it do ifup eth0 automatically when i boot?
<heartbt> when you respond to this, type hea and press tab.
<pvanhoof> tom, if you want to install a dhcp server, apt-get install dnsmasq
<Mina_ueh> In my opinion it is useless
<Sh4do0x> thegladiator, yes, they work, but the line "nologo" when disabling the start up nvidia screen doesn't work
<pussfeller> now I cant use apt-get anymore?
<pvanhoof> tom, becuase you don't have the auto eth0 line in that file
<Anil> heartbt, it's great!
<Xmas_Kaiser> tom, if you don't have auto eht0 to the file, it wont work. your choise to make it work or not
<tabasko> hi o/
<heartbt> Anil, is'nt that nice?
<Anil> heartbt, I like it! tab key is so easy! :)
<pvanhoof> tom: sudo echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces ; /etc/init.d/network restart
<tabasko> what that ubuntu dvd install contains?
<thegladiator> Sh4do0x, i see
<Anil> heartbt, Thanks!
* burning_bronx kinda idle
<tom> pvanhoof: ok i'll try
<Mina_ueh> So python console is pointless in Dia?
<heartbt> Anil, yes, so when you get guys like burning_bronx who have to have long winded names, you can actuall enter them.  :)
<Anil> Can someone tell me how to get internet activated in vmware?
<Sh4do0x> thegladiator, but i'm reinstalling everything yet
<Opinie> could someone help me, please?
<pussfeller> what does /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) the remount part mean?
<Anil> Opinie, what happened?
<Sh4do0x> anil is that you? cmd'r?
<burning_bronx> heartbt, my name owns you ;)
<pvanhoof> pussfeller, if it fails, remount the same device read-only
<Anil> Sh4do0x, do you know me?
<pussfeller> pvanhoof: that means its ro right now?
<Opinie> all the applications which are supposed to be seen on the panel where applications are usually seen anyway every application have vanished
<heartbt> burning_bronx, yes, yes, it's a kewl nick.  betcha mines older!
<Sh4do0x> anil of course :D if you study cmd i know you :P
<pussfeller> or incase of problems
<burning_bronx> heartbt, on freenodes
<burning_bronx> perhaps
<pvanhoof> pussfeller, if it failed, yes .. but unlikely
<Anil> Sh4do0x, what's cmd?
<heartbt> burning_bronx, no, on the net.
<Opinie> Anil: right now I'm pretty sure you don't have any idea what's my real problem...
<burning_bronx> mine's 5 years old.
<pussfeller> pvanhoof: well im getting lockfile errors with apt-get
<Anil> Opinie, hey that's great! You dont have any problems man! :)
<pussfeller> and something aobut read only file system
<Sh4do0x> Anil, ow nevermind than, guess i'm wrong :)
<pvanhoof> pussfeller, that's most likely because you are already running apt-get or not doing it with sudo in front of it
<Opinie> Anil: I think I do =(
<heartbt> burning_bronx, gotcha.  1997, heartbt became my nick.
<Anil> Sh4do0x, nevermind! :) cheers
<pussfeller> hmmm
<pussfeller> maybe i need to reboot
<burning_bronx> good for you
<Anil> Opinie, tell me what happened. I'll try to help with whatever I got.
<pvanhoof> pussfeller, most likely you shouldn't reboot
<pvanhoof> oh well ..
<pvanhoof> :)
<heartbt> burning_bronx, ah, no biggie.  You think of a quick easy way to cut 3gb off this partition?
<Opinie> Anil: it's just pretty hard to explain... Every application from the panel disappeared
<burning_bronx> what kind of partition it is?
<Anil> Opinie, what's the big deal? You add them again!
<pvanhoof> heartbt, is the partition a LVM2?
<Opinie> I mean from the panel where you can usually see if you have something like firefox on
<heartbt> burning_bronx, no.  hold on I'll get the specs
<Opinie> or x-chat
<pvanhoof> heartbt, in that case, lvresize -L newsize /dev/yourgroup/yourpartition ; resize2fs /dev/yourgroup/yourpartition
<heartbt> burning_bronx, no way.
<pvanhoof> it's documented in the LVM2 docs
<burning_bronx> ?
<Anil> Opinie, ok ok I get you. You mean the open applications are not showing in the taskbar, right?
<Opinie> Anil: yeah... it was just hard to find the right words =)
<heartbt> bur brb
<heartbt> burning_bronx, brb
<Opinie> Anil: So can you help me?
<Anil> Opinie, right click on the panel where you want to place taskbars, click "add to panel", and type "window" in the search bar.
<Anil> Opinie, then choose the "window list" and click OK
<Anil> Opinie, done?
<Opinie> eeeh nope...
<Anil> Opinie, it's pretty easy, just follow what I said above.
<Opinie> Anil: ok thanks got it working
<Anil> Opinie, great! :)
<Anil> Opinie, remember you can add so many things to the panel! Why not experiment right now? :)
<saleh> ubotu, !repos
<ubotu> saleh: I haven't a clue
<Ozman> re burning_bronx , I've created the 'startup' file in  ~/.fluxbox/ with what you pasted me.... I've added the command for the app I wanna launch, but it seems that fluxbox is not reading this file during startup .. because it does nothing
<burning_bronx> sry went afk for a sec
<heartbt> burning_bronx, ha!  rtfm, rtfm.  Man, I should get that tattoo'd somewhere.  thx, bbiab
<Opinie> Anil: I've experimented it a bit already before but just didn't know how to do that...
<saleh> ubotu, ! repos
<ubotu> saleh: What?
<Anil> Can someone tell me how to enable internet in VMware?
<Opinie> Anil: But thanks for helping and merry christmas
<Anil> Opinie, merry christmas to you too! :)
<Ozman> burning_bronx, you can see my file 'startup' at : http://nico.aunai.free.fr/startup
<Ozman> I think it is good... I've just changed the background and added an app
<burning_bronx> Ozman, how do you start fluxbox?
<johndarkhorse> burning_bronx: at your login window, click sessions
<Ozman> burning_bronx, like I start gnome of the failsafe term session, in the ubuntu menu
<burning_bronx> i c
<saleh> am on ubuntu 6.04 and i want to install epiphany but i can not
<burning_bronx> johndarkhorse, I wasn't asking you
<burning_bronx> Ozman, so you tried modifying xinitrc?
<johndarkhorse> burning_bronx: please don't be rude
<burning_bronx> but in order for it to work you have to symlink it to Xsession
<burning_bronx> johndarkhorse, I am not being rude. Sorry if it seemed that way.
<Ozman> burning_bronx, I tried, adding '. /usr/bin/gdesklets' in the line after '. /etc/X11/Xsession'
<Ozman> burning_bronx, but it did nothing, so I've put the old xinitrc file again
<tom> is the "Applications" menu known to be broken in dapper ?
<saleh> i want the repos of breezy anyone ?
<burning_bronx> Ozman, have you tried going to console starting with startx to see if the file actually does what it has to?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell saleh  about sources
<kaminix> What's the free javaextension for firefox called?
<Ozman> burning_bronx, no, but what's the difference ?
<nmsa> how do I start a language selector for icewm?
<burning_bronx> Ozman, with gdm you load through Xsession and with startx you load the xinitrc
<burning_bronx> you following?
<gnomefreak> gcj i think kaminix  but i dont remember i get jre
<Ozman> burning_bronx, but xinitrc loads Xsession
<Ozman> burning_bronx, thats all what it does !
<holycow> http://dura.cell.free.fr/home/images/parisbynight.jpg  <-- neato
<burning_bronx> not quite
<cirkit_> my ubuntu repositories are not updating, keeps failing...where could I find an updated repos list to replace my current /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<nmsa> burning_bronx, do you know which is the language selector sw that I can use in icewm?
<burning_bronx> haven't dealed with IceWM
<kaminix> Will the plugins that work with Firefox for Linux work with Firefox for Windows?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cirkit_ about sources
<Ozman> burning_bronx, => http://nico.aunai.free.fr/xinitrc <=
<gnomefreak> kaminix,  there are easier to install on windows lol
<uhuh> hi all!! first off: happy hollidays.
<kaminix> But will the same plugins work?
<gnomefreak> you too uhuh
<uhuh> second: got a problem with installing ubuntu ;)
<kaminix> I want to copy my Firefox plugins to Portable Firefox on my USB stick
<Skies> how can I use my ntfs-hard drive on ubuntu? :P
<gnomefreak> kaminix,  i dont know i wouldnt think so since the souce is wrote different
<gnomefreak> but i really dont know
<evglabbeek> ?
<uhuh> ok, i've installed suse in a far past but since i'm not a die hard computer user i always stayed with windows. but it seems ubuntu might help me to get rid of microsoft...
<Xmas_Kaiser> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Xmas_Kaiser
<Xmas_Kaiser> seen ajmitch recently?
<gnomefreak> not me
<jenda> me neither
<burning_bronx> Ozman, check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<Xmas_Kaiser> hm. ok. havent spokent to him for a few weeks
<uhuh> i installed it yesterday, and all went fine, except for this one thing: when the computer is boot, i get a scrambled screen (i think the login screen). i do see my mouse-pointer, but background is all stripes (and no stars, heh)
<burning_bronx> works for fluxbox - I should know >.>
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Skies about ntfs
<burning_bronx> also Ozman you can try the fluxbox channel - even thought I have a custom fluxbox I am not such a guru when it comes to the insides
<burning_bronx> >.>
<uhuh> all else is shown properly, just the login isn't. could it be my screen isn't recognized?
<gnomefreak> uhuh, did you try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ozman> burning_bronx, ok I'll try :) thx
<scapor> Hi, does someone here who runs an Ubuntu breezy system interested in testing the ubuntu pakcage for the upcoming aMSN 0.95 release ? please contact me.
<burning_bronx> scapor, you should ask the people running dapper
<burning_bronx> breezy isn't accepting anything but security updates
<burning_bronx> new software goes to dapper
<scapor> burning_bronx: why ? I'm running dapper myself but I want to make sure it works fine on breezy
<uhuh> gnomefreak: i know nothing whatsoever working with linux, so i haven't tried that. do i enter that line when i boot it in the recovery-mode? when there's "user@root"?
<johndarkhorse> uhuh: please don't use 'root
<Sh4do0x> brb need a reboot
<burning_bronx> scapor, unless you want to backport to breezy that's pointless
<qgil> hi there: in a ubuntu default install, how many minutes a user gets root permissions after sudo-ing?
<qgil> 5 o r 15?
<grajul> hello i am very new at linux can anyone please help me im having a little trouble installing some thimg
<scapor> burning_bronx: we want to put a pakcage online that works on breezy
<robotgeek> scapor: please chk your server window
<scapor> burning_bronx: so ubuntu users don't have to wait for dapper but can download the package from our website
<gnomefreak> uhuh,  on a command line type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<burning_bronx> scapor, what kind of package that is?
* gnomefreak not trying dapper for a while again :(
<heri> help. I want to install gstreamer0.8-lame. What repos do I need to enable?
<gnomefreak> !info gstreamer
<Dmon> how unstable is Dapper?
<grajul> hello can some one pleasa help me i need some quick help
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, what happened to j00?
<heri> !info gstreamer
<gnomefreak> jj00?
<scapor> burning_bronx: I just made a .deb package with some changes for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> j00?
<burning_bronx> you
<burning_bronx> it's a bad habit from online games to use elite (1337)
<uhuh> ah, ok, i'll try that one. really should get a book on this stuff, hehe. thanks and enjoy xmass!
<johndarkhorse> heri: enable universe and multiverse
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell heri about repos
<gnomefreak> after upgrading to dapper xchat doesnt connect the sources all stat they dont work and gaim cant connect but FF can connect
<heri> I've enabled it
<scapor> robotgeek: check your server window ;)
<heri> by removing all comments from /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> scapor: did not get anything, sorry.  can i /msg ?
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, you sure you had your network interface enabled?
<heri> johndarkhorse: I've enabled it by removing all comments from /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx, yeah i would think since FF was able to browse?
<grajul> i need some help installing a .run file i am brand new to this to day is my 2 day on linux please help me
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, there is caching in browsers you know
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> didnt think of that
<grajul> hello
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell grajul about cli
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, some people have disabled network interface after dapper upgrade
<burning_bronx> if that's the case just enable it and it should work from that point on >.>
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx, it didnt give me a choice to or not it couldnt grab alot of libs so i had to apt-get -f install a few times
<burning_bronx> sigh
<burning_bronx> why does it have to be so painful to people
<gnomefreak> cause its in dev stage?
<burning_bronx> I haven't had serious issues in using it
<burning_bronx> and upgrading from breezy was so painless
<gnomefreak> thats 2 times i tried and both failled same way
<gnomefreak> hoary to breezy was fairly painless
<Xmas_Kaiser> gnomefreak: you having issues?
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, have you tried burning a Flight CD and installing from that?
<gnomefreak> just the upgrade from breezy to dapper i had issues with that but reinstalled breezy
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx,  no i havent i didnt know if they were avlible yet
<Xmas_Kaiser> gnomefreak: what went wrong with your upgrade?
<bDerrly> using dapper, after upgrading alsa no longer starts up on boot up, anyone else experience this?
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, Flight 1 has been available for quite some time and Flight 2 is out too
<gnomefreak> FF is only thing that connects to net
<burning_bronx> using dapper everything but gnomebaker works.
<gnomefreak> ok ill look for it brb
<burning_bronx> and I don't use that anyway
<qgil> reading the sudo manpages.... I'd say Ubuntu is put on the default 15 minutes of time sudo efect lasts, can anyone confirm that Ubuntu hasnt' touched this?
<burning_bronx> !flight
<ubotu> burning_bronx: No idea
<burning_bronx> hmm
<burning_bronx> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<gnomefreak> ty
<qgil> I've seen in somedocs that thos time would be 5 minutes after sudo-ing...
<Xmas_Kaiser> qgil: i cant confirm, but i think it's 15
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, you can get the daily build from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<burning_bronx> and then you can tell me how much you love me ;)
<gnomefreak> ok ty burning_bronx
<ossie> anyone can help ive installed the new i686 kernel, but i still dont have hyperthreading
<qgil> Xmas_Kaiser, thank you... I think I'll go for the 15 minutes assumption (writing an Ubuntu guide for basic users, that's why)
<ossie> its running really slow
<Xmas_Kaiser> qgil: i see. try asking in -devel, someone there might know (even though they wont lik eyou asking there)
<burning_bronx> ossie, are you sure you installed the right kernel? there is i686 and i686 with smp
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Xmas_Kaiser> how do i get ntp to update my clock?
<Xmas_Kaiser> ntpdate?
<valentinos> i have an amd64 will you peole recomend the 64 bit version ?
<ossie> burning_bronx, will uname -a tell me?
<burning_bronx> go for uname -r
<bDerrly> Xmas_Kaiser, yes, ntpdate works but i would recommend ntpd
<Xmas_Kaiser> valentinos: you will have more prolbems then the 32bit version
<burning_bronx> and tell me what you get
<Xmas_Kaiser> bDerrly: thanks. I'll lookinto it
<bDerrly> ntpdate is a one time shot, ntpd updates on intervals automacially
<gnomefreak> i will let you know in somewhere around 6 hrs :(
<Xmas_Kaiser> thanks.
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<ossie> 2.6.12-it821x its gives me that, which is my custom built i386 with support ofr ite raid
<bDerrly> Xmas_Kaiser, if you install ntpd package you just enable ntpd and it should start up on boot
<Xmas_Kaiser> bDerrly: well my clock is 76 seconds off, so i think my configs are failed, but I'll look at it. thanks
<valentinos> Xmas_Kaiser, you try it ?
<ossie> burning_bronx, what u think ? im not utilising the new kernel?
<bDerrly> ah yes, ntpd won't fix the time if it is off by that much
<Xmas_Kaiser> valentinos: no, but i have seen people come here for help
<burning_bronx> ossie, after you've installed the new kernel have you rebooted?
<ossie> yes
<Xmas_Kaiser> bDerrly: so ntpdate to bring it in sync one off?
<ossie> but it seems to load the same kernel
<burning_bronx> so you didn't pick which kernel to use?
<ossie> no maybe not
<ossie> how i do that please :)
<burning_bronx> it should be in the grub startup menu
<burning_bronx> :|
<ossie> didnt get no menu it just loads
<burning_bronx> hmmmmm
<bDerrly> Xmas_Kaiser, yes, ntpdate will fix it if off by a lot
<Xmas_Kaiser> thanks
<burning_bronx> ossie, maybe you should concider installing grub
<Xmas_Kaiser> i found why ntpd isnt working - no servers ;)
<ossie> ok burning_bronx , is it likely to screw my system?
<burning_bronx> no - it's just a bootloader
<burning_bronx> just do a sudo apt-get install grub
<burning_bronx> should auto-configure
<burning_bronx> then restart your system
<burning_bronx> check what kernels you got
<ossie> ok
<ossie> cheers
<ossie> already installed
<burning_bronx> ossie,
<burning_bronx> reboot?
<burning_bronx> :)
<grajul> hello um im new to linux and i was wondering if some one can walk me through installing a .run file
<burning_bronx> you should see grub
<ossie> burning_bronx, what is the command to select to use the new kernel, before i reboot, i think i have forgot it
<burning_bronx> ossie, you just select it from the grub menu at bootup
<burning_bronx> :)
<El> Bom dia tem algum que fala portugus?
<burning_bronx> !portuguese
<ubotu> burning_bronx: Not a clue
<burning_bronx> !portugese
<ubotu> burning_bronx: I don't know, could you explain it?
<burning_bronx> darn
<burning_bronx> !portugal
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, burning_bronx
<El> Bom dia tem algum que fala portugus?
<burning_bronx> darn
<El> Brasil
<burning_bronx> ah!
<burning_bronx> !brasl
<ubotu> burning_bronx: What?
<burning_bronx> !brasil
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, burning_bronx
<burning_bronx> -_-;
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> screw that
<El> what?
<burning_bronx> El, there should be a brasilian channel
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<skon> Did anyone install the new kernel yet?
<burning_bronx> darn
<ossie> o ki will try a reboot
<burning_bronx> I say shoot
<burning_bronx> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, downloading that flight?
<gnomefreak> i can never rememver purtugals country code but it brings up br anyway
<grajul> can any one help me pleas im brand new to linux i just need some quick help
<gnomefreak> yep only 6hr and 23 mins left :(
<skon> grajul: just ask your question
<gnomefreak> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Astxist> grajul, sure :)
* Astxist huggles ubotu
<grajul> i am trying to install a .run file i got it to work once but then it said i had no permition to install it how do i install it then
<kingstar518> my system log was wrong,what can I do?
<Fujoor> a small question, does one HAVE to have xdm, wdm or whatever? if you just have one wm, you need any wdm or xdm, right?
<pierangelo> how is it possible to run ubuntu with an ultra ata 133 controler
<gnomefreak> permission =sudo
<burning_bronx> Fujoor, you can go without those but then again they are recommended
<burning_bronx> unless you really love the CLI that is
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Astxist> grajul, 'sudo <command>'
<skon> Has anyone installed the new kernel? I tried installing it using apt-get dist-upgrade and it's returning me some error messages like E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<grajul> astxist: i got it to ask my password with the sudo command so i entered it then it went to another line under that so what do i do now
<Astxist> be happy it worked :) ?
<gnomefreak> lol
<grajul> okay so what do i do to get the installer to come up then
<Astxist> grajul, what are you trying to do exactly?
<grajul> i am installing doom 3
<grajul> no wait im installing nvidia driver
<Astxist> heh, now that I can't really help with
<skon> Nobody knows how to install a new kernel?
<Astxist> that either
<gnomefreak> skon, what kernel are you trying to install?
<Xmas_Kaiser> skon: can you be more specifiica bout the error (not just code (1))
<grajul> i am try to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<gnomefreak> skon,  if its a regular updated kernel sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should grab it
<grajul> so then how do you install this
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<skon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<skon>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<skon>  linux-image-2.6.10-6-386
<skon>  linux-image-386
<skon>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-6-386
<skon>  linux-restricted-modules-386
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Xmas_Kaiser> hm. i should have warned him to pastebin it
<johndarkhorse> skon: please read the /topic
<gnomefreak> 2.6.10????????
<skon> sorry
<Xmas_Kaiser> sorry skon, can you use pastebin ?:)
<skon> k hold on
<grajul> that is easy okay. one last question what command would i use after sudo to install doom 3.run then
* gnomefreak doesnt use .run files sorry
<grajul> ok
<Nilz> hi, I have a problem with NAT, I run ubuntu with 2 NICs and sharing the internet connection with my windows laptop
<Ubunti_Ki> i can not install GPC
<Astxist> gnomefreak, why?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install doom3 or doom-3 doesnt work?
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: didnt we cover this 4 hours ago?
<Xmas_Kaiser> gnomefreak: no it ownt :)
<Xmas_Kaiser> *wont
<gnomefreak> Astxist, atleast i have never noticed a .run file before
<Astxist> gnomefreak, ah ok I was just wondering if it was something to be avoided :)
<gnomefreak> i also dont play games on this pc :)
<grajul> we did but it said i dont have permitions to install on hd
<Astxist> gnomefreak, heh
<grajul> i realized that after the fact
<gnomefreak> no Astxist  ive just never ran into them that i have seen before
<Evil_Whisper> Hi guys
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: `sudo ./Desktop/doom*.bin`
<Xmas_Kaiser> oh ok grajul
<gnomefreak> grajul, sudo will give you permission
<gnomefreak> as long as you are a sudoer
<skon> Okay Xmas_kaiser: I put it on the pastebin, would you be so kind as to take a look?
<Xmas_Kaiser> skon: can i have a link please
<Xmas_Kaiser> I'll have a look then :)
<Nilz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6113
<skon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6112
<heri> help! I've used sources.list from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 but there's no w32codecs and libdivx4linux
<Nilz> here are the settings
<Xmas_Kaiser> thanks
<Nilz> skon: ;)
<gnomefreak> oh come on Xmas_Kaiser  i had to go search for someones yesterday :(
* gnomefreak brb
<Evil_Whisper> My Xserver breaks every time I install the nvidia 8178 drivers somthing about the kernel module doesn't match the driver or somthing
<Xmas_Kaiser> lol gnomefreak
<burning_bronx> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Nilz> anyway http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6113 are the settings I use for NAT, and it doesn't work with these settings, ping goes through without any problems, I did setup the DNS addresses etc..
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: after i did the sudo and typed in my password what do i do to get the installer
<Nilz> amu ideas?
<skon> Nilz: why is your public IP your default gatewaqy?
<Evil_Whisper> but I used the installer from nvidia.com and it compiled a nvidia kernel module
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: that should launch the installer
<Nilz> skon: for some strange reason my internet connection didn't work
<Nilz> skon: when I activated eth0
<grajul> it only went down a line after the password
<budluva> hrmm
<Nilz> skon: my system probably assumed that eth0 was a primary interface or smth...
<skon> Nilz: so why don't you try setting it to your router or something?
<Nilz> skon: what router?
<Xmas_Kaiser> skon: could you enable all the other sources (like main) and try again?
<budluva> if i have a new agp gfx card that supports 8x, but my motherboard only supports 4x should i have any problems getting it running? or just notice that it wont run at full steam?
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ sudo .Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> Sorry, try again.
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$
<Nilz> skon: ok here is how it works my ubuntu machine is connected to the internet with eth1 directly, and eth0 is my home LAN network
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: her is what my konsole says
<skon> Xmas_kaiser: k I guesss I'll try
<gnomefreak> grajul, looks like your not a sudoer who installed ubuntu on that pc?
<grajul> what does that mean
<gnomefreak> grajul,  who installed ubuntu on that pc?
<skon> Nilz: hmm...so you don't have internet access directly right now?
<Nilz> skon: I fo
<Nilz> skon: I do
<grajul> i did with the download iso on kubuntu website
<Nilz> skon: but computers from my home LAN can't connect to the internet
<Nilz> skon: NAT doesn't work
<gnomefreak> ok when you set it up it asked for user name and password right?
<Ubunti_Ki> ill be back
<Xmas_Kaiser> skon: cannot determine root device, that looks nasty, I'm trying to think what could be causign that error
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ sudo .Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> Sorry, try again.
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$
<gnomefreak> that passwword you typed in when installing ubuntu is the password you need to use
<xenex> good night
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ sudo .Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> Sorry, try again.
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %grajul!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<gnomefreak> grajul,  to paste please use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<thux> Hi, I got breezy-amd64 and its /chroot breezy-x86, and when I want to run x86 app I have dchroot -d in terminal then command, but how could I launch X app directly from panel? Can I set breezy-64 panel command like dchroot -d skype or dchroot -d azureus ?
<skon> Xmas_kaiser: okay...uh that doesn't sound good...at least I don't have anything (literally) on this computer besides some ISO files
<gnomefreak> sorry i was getting there :(
<Xmas_Kaiser> btw. sudo ./Desktop grajul, not .Desktop
<johndarkhorse> grajul: please read the /topic
<skon> thux: you want a panel shortcut?
<thux> skon: yes
<gnomefreak> Xmas_Kaiser,  that wouldnt cause the permsion error would it?
<Xmas_Kaiser> gnomefreak: no
<skon> thux: click on black panel, add to panel, custom application launcher, then type in the commands you want
<Xmas_Kaiser> but it will stuff him up when he gets past the perms :)
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: can you type "id `whoami`"
<Hanzo> please can as many of you as possible check if i successfully configured HTTPd Apache/2.0.55 webserver please!!! the address is http://vpn81.no-ip.org:58000/
<Xmas_Kaiser> and give us the results?
<thux> skon: ok I try that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Xmas_Kaiser> Hanzo: your there
<Xmas_Kaiser> i get the test page
<Hanzo> does it work????
<skon> Hanzo?: works
<Xmas_Kaiser> yes
<Hanzo> my isp chokes/blocks port 80
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %grajul!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<grajul> so what properties am i missing
<gnomefreak> to change the password for sudoer you would need old one right/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Xmas_Kaiser> gnomefreak: hm?
<grajul> i have it
<gnomefreak> grajul,  does it work now?
<ElitePete> Hanzo, i believe you can re-direct to port 80
<grajul> let me see
<gnomefreak> grajul, try a simple sudo apt-get update see if it lets you do it
<xophEr> What repository should I use if I want to get the latest updates for my applications? Using Breezy. TIA
<Hanzo> ElitePete, its ok it was just to see if i could mangage it. :)
<uber_spaced> when compiling mod_perl i get this error:
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: if you  open the sudoers file properly, you've give the old password to do it
<thux> skon: thanks seems to work
<uber_spaced> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<skon> thux: sure, welcome
<ButtBrain> Aloha people!
<Xmas_Kaiser> xophEr: your sources list with Breezy-updates, or do you mean backports?
<uber_spaced> which package should I install to get the file that the error referrs to?
<uber_spaced> i have perl installed
<johndarkhorse> xophEr: the same repos you used to install breezy are the ones for any updates (only security updates will come down for breezy, btw)
<uber_spaced> is there some perl development package?
<gnomefreak> Xmas_Kaiser,  i think he means backports but just a guess
<ButtBrain> Got a couple of questions. How can I prevent X windows from starting up during a boot.
<phreak97> heeey
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ButtBrain about bum
<phreak97> i want to get into linux
<phreak97> im currently running ubuntu
<Astxist> about bum!? x.x
<Xmas_Kaiser> hi phreak97
<ButtBrain> whass that?
<xophEr> Xmas_Kaiser, backports I believe yes.
<gnomefreak> thats  agood start phreak97
<johndarkhorse> ButtBrain: if you check your priv msgs, you'll see
<skon> hello phreak97, ask if you have any questions
<phreak97> well..
<phreak97> i just got it installed
<grajul> Xmax_kaiser: it now says grajul is not in the sudoers fil
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell xophEr  about sources
<Xmas_Kaiser> phreak97: what side of Adelaide
<phreak97> and i want to get everything going, codecs, my other partitions, etc
<uber_spaced> phreak97, install vlc, start using firefox
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: does it have an %admin line?
<phreak97> but coming from windows, i dont know much command line stuff
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: visit help.ubuntu.com and you'll find all the answers to your questions
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: the ones you don't find the answers to, we'll help you in here
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phreak97  about commands
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: what is that
<phreak97> ok, thanks
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell phreak97 about cli
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: also check your PMs, for more info
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: did you open the sudoesr file using visudo?
<kakei> merry xmas
<Xmas_Kaiser> merry xmas kakei
<grajul> nope
<Xmas_Kaiser> you should
<uber_spaced> well, i answered my own question; apparently i need something like lib-perl dev or something
<grajul> Xmas_kaiser: it said visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: you may need to reboot into rescue mode, but we will com eback to that
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: run `id $whoami`
<Xmas_Kaiser> and either pastebin it or /msg it to me
<Xmas_Kaiser> you will have to pastebin (your not reg'd to nickserv)
<NewIRC> good morning to all
<Xmas_Kaiser> hi NewIRC
<burning_bronx> anyone here using grub2?
<grajul> Xmas_kaiser it just keeps on saying that visudo error wont let me put any thing into the konsole
<grajul> Xmas_kaiser: it just keeps on saying that visudo error wont let me put any thing into the konsole
<skon> do I need to install python to get the pastebin script to work?
<johndarkhorse> grajul: use "sudo visudo" to open
<johndarkhorse> skon: to run on your own server
<grajul> okay that opened it up
<SirKillalot> I have installed libqt4-dev to compile a program, but it always says for example qstring.h not found, the file is in /usr/include/qt4/Qt/ but I think the code doesnt know exactly where to look for the file, how can I solve my problem?
<uber_spaced> what's the command to search for a package on apt?
<skon> johndarkhorse: okay, well when I do sudo pastebin --install I get Error parsing arguments
<xophEr> Where can I browse the backport repository? Like is there a list of what it contains?
<Fujoor> guys, i have installed a server install with ubuntu and xfce4, but it doesnt seem to have a terminal, which one do you recommend? gnome-terminal? xterm? aterm?
<johndarkhorse> skon: i'm not familiar with what you are trying to do
<grajul> Xmas_kaiser: i got the id $whoami to work now what do i do
<Xmas_Kaiser> what's your id?
<grajul> uid=1000(grajul) gid=1000(grajul) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),1000(grajul)
<Xmas_Kaiser> your first two should be 1000 like this: uid=1000(kgoetz) gid=1000(kgoetz)
<Xmas_Kaiser> ok. your first user (so sudoer, just watned to make sure)
<grajul> okay
<skon> johndarkhorse: on the ubuntu pastebin there is a script that supposedly lets you pipe output right to the pastebin from the cmd line...I just wnat to set it up on my comp here
<Xmas_Kaiser> skon: yeh, i have that here (somewhere)
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: so then what should i do
<neoxan> Join #xmas-suck
<johndarkhorse> skon: can you give me the link to the pastebin in question (there are many)
<neoxan> for everyone who hates xmas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<neoxan> :)
<g0th> Hi, I installed Ubuntu and afterwards windows, now I'm trying to get ubuntu booting again, how can I do that?
<skon> johndarkhorse: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p508B4AF6.dip.t-dialin.net]  by johndarkhorse
<grajul> did you use grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<g0th> yes
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: seems your a suder, so we should try that doom 3 installer again
<g0th> I tried to install grub again
<grajul> ok
<g0th> from the installation cd
<g0th> but it failed
<uber_spaced> how do I use apt to see what file comes with what package?
<Fujoor> common, please, im waiting here at the install screen, what terminal do you guys recommend for xcfe4
<johndarkhorse> uber_spaced: open a console and type "man apt-cache"
<Xmas_Kaiser> Fujoor: what?
<g0th> grajul: so, what can I do?
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: i ran it and it went to another line it did not even ask my password.
<g0th> grajul: I only know lilo, there I can simply chroot to the system from the installation cd boot, and run lilo, but what do I do with grub?
<uber_spaced> johndarkhorse, thanks.
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: can you run `ls -lh ~/Desktop/doom*` please?
<MrPrimate> if anyone remembers my hating on ubuntu install, apparently the cdrom is bad
<stylez023> hallootjes
<Fujoor> xmas: what terminal is to recommend when using xfce4?
<michael> can so meone help me
<MrPrimate> live cd says to check integrity of cdrom too
<Fujoor> xmas: something light but still fancy
<CiRkiT> I updated my respositories but whe I do apt-get update I get: E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<johndarkhorse> michael: just ask your question
<Xmas_Kaiser> CiRkiT: did you sudo?
<phreak97> hmm
<michael> mmm, i went into the terminal enter su then my root password, but it wont acceapt my root password, im updating atm could that be a problem?
<phreak97> i was having that problem.. i guess cos i forgot sudo
<uhuh> back again aka problem not fixed :)
<Xmas_Kaiser> michael: use sudo
<gnomefreak> michael,  dont use su use sudo
<Xmas_Kaiser> !tell michael about rootsudo
<johndarkhorse> michael: there is no root pasword
<onkarshinde> CiRkiT: Paste your sources.list in pastebin
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: it now says-r-x------  1 grajul grajul 463M 2005-12-23 23:21 /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<michael> thanks and merry christmas, its christmas here in australia
<uhuh> i installed ubuntu successfully, yet login screen still comes out scrambles, even after using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: now run `sudo /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<gnomefreak> chrismas in summer?
<Xmas_Kaiser> uhuh: can you be more specific?
<Xmas_Kaiser> gnomefreak: what's your problem with that?
<CiRkiT> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CiRkiT> that is my source list
<gnomefreak> there isnt one just im so used to it being in winter
<Xmas_Kaiser> lol.
<Xmas_Kaiser> sif xmas in winter
<Xmas_Kaiser> *looks sideways at gnomefreak*
<king> Hi folks!
<Xmas_Kaiser> ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<skon> johndarkhorse: any idea how to set that up?
<michael> can someone help modify grub boot list so win xp is at the top or boots in the 10 second countdown, instead of ubuntu, i mostly use win xp, i use ubuntu most times, but want win xp to boot in that 10 sec time frame how do i modfiy it?
<onkarshinde> Xmas_Kaiser: I am in India. It is winter here. I am also used to Chrismas in Winter
<Xmas_Kaiser> hi king :)
* kbrooks morphs into santa
<Xmas_Kaiser> onkarshinde: I'm in Australia, so I'm not :)
<uhuh> Xmas_Kaiser: i installed ubuntu (for AMD64) and everything went well during install. but when i boot, the screen which i guess is the login-screen, comes out scrambled: i only see lines. i did try the "sudo dpkg-..." and it detected my monitor correctly, yet didn't do much good either.
<zul> oh my god
<king> Can someone tell me how to make gcc on amd64 compile programs ?
* kbrooks ho, ho, ho
<grajul> 1 grajul grajul 463M 2005-12-23 23:21 /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<grajul> bash: -r-x------: command not found
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser:it said
<Xmas_Kaiser> michael: set the boot number 5
* kbrooks says merry christmas
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: oh sorry
<onkarshinde> CiRkiT: I asked you to copy and paste your sources.list in pastebin.
<gnomefreak> michael,  if you look in the help menu at the breezy guide it should have a walkthrough of that under tips and tricks
<grajul> what does that mea
<michael> xmas how do i do that, soz im a noob
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul run `sudo /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<Xmas_Kaiser> no ls
<michael> thanks
<zul> anyone from russia?
<g0th> thanks
<king> 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 Breezy Badger
<burning_bronx> nah
<burning_bronx> I am from bulgaria tho
<Astxist> zul, not I
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> close nuff xD
<kbrooks> hey
<zul> this is not good, because my english is bad
<grajul> Xmas_kaiser:okay after that it just went to another line under it
<Madeye> xchat-gnome is stupid LOL
<burning_bronx> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<kbrooks> http://kbrooks.ath.cx/blog # my blog!
<CiRkiT> http://pastebin.com/477583
<michael> thanks that tips and trick ansered my question wonderfully
* gnomefreak wants a summer house in alstralia that way when summer here i go there and never have to leave winter :)\
<uhuh> any onther magical tricks such as "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" which might be worth the try?
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser:okay after that it just went to another line under it
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: then the installer isnt running
<michael> i can never accomplish wireless internet, it works fine on win xp with a driver install, do i need a driver?
<zul> why /list do not work?
<MrPrimate> i have used 2 different cdroms and I keep getting file integrity problems
<burning_bronx> I've no idea >.>
<gnomefreak> uhuh,  is it just your login screen thats messed?
<MrPrimate> can anyone recommend a decent iso burner for windows free ?
<gnomefreak> windows and free in same sentence? :(
<MrPrimate> just to burn an iso
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser so that means the installer wont install or what must i do
<MrPrimate> gnomefreak, there is no?
<gnomefreak> mr_lampe,  check on www.downloads.com
<michael> which is better? kde or gnome?
<MrPrimate> I use isorecord or somethin but it must burn bad discs
<uhuh> gnomefreak: yes, when the modules and everything is loading, i can see all perfect (even the UBUNTU "logo"). just the login-screen is messy. i see my pointer moving though :)
<skon> MrPrimate: yeah I have one...hold on
<onkarshinde> CiRkiT: I don't see any problem with sources.list. What error do you get?
<Astxist> michael, heh depends who you ask :)
<gnomefreak> MrPrimate,  check on www.downloads.com i think nero has a free trial
<michael> well wat do u prefer?
<MrPrimate> yeah I wonder what ubuntu would recommend
<CiRkiT> onfire_nux,  # apt-get update
<CiRkiT> E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<MrPrimate> for burning their iso from win32
<Astxist> michael, I prefer gnome myself less er crowded
<skon> MrPrimate: look for one called "DVD Burner" I've used it to make images before
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: run `head /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<Xmas_Kaiser> and pastebin what it says
<phreak97> MrPrimate, use alcohol 120%, it isnt free, but cracks arent hard to find, or if you dont agree with piracy, the trial is perfectly capable for however many days it lasts
<michael> ok, is it possible to skin it with a brushed feel, or mac feel, u kno with a dock and widgets?
<MrPrimate> skon, k i'll check it out
<Xmas_Kaiser> phreak97: 30
<Xmas_Kaiser> hi phreak97
* Xmas_Kaiser saw your netmask
<Xmas_Kaiser> michael: yes
<Xmas_Kaiser> Gnome-look.org (iirc)
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: what should i do now
<uhuh> just wonderin': which is the easiest linux distro (for installing and configuring)? i'm new to it and don't have too much time to dig into o'reilly books ;)
<king> Can someone tell me how to make gcc on amd64 compile programs ?
<phreak97> Xmas_Kaiser, hey, whats 30 got to do with anything?
<Xmas_Kaiser> phreak97: the trial is 30 days
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: pastebin the output
<king> I am getting the error: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> MrPrimate, asking what is recommended is a bad question cause you wont get a straight answer everyone perfers different things but if i remember right there was a wiki on burning iso with nero
<phreak97> oh, yeah, i thought it might be
<MrPrimate> uhuh, they say ubuntu
<onkarshinde> CiRkiT: Try 'sudo apt-get update'
<michael> wat about kde skinning
<Xmas_Kaiser> uhuh: strange place to ask ;)
<grajul> what is pastebin
<MrPrimate> gnomefreak, I wanted recommendations from everyone so it worked out
<uhuh> MrPrimate: then i'm fucked :)
<skon> uhuh: ubuntu is considererd one of the more user friendly ones, at least out of the "real" linux distros unlike lindows or whatever
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser:what is pastebin
<gnomefreak> King a program that you wrote?
<MrPrimate> uhuh, what's your trouble ?
<kakei> alcohol 120% works on Linux??? why not k3b?
<king> gnomefreak: hello world...
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: pastebin.com
<uhuh> Xmas_Kaiser: my sources on linux are low, and i guess most of you here know more than just ubuntu...
<MrPrimate> uhuh, you having trouble with ubuntu ?
<skon> grajul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Xmas_Kaiser> uhuh: true
<MrPrimate> uhuh, I usually run debian or bsd
<gnomefreak> king,  gcc <filename.c> -o filename
<gnomefreak> if its writen in c
<michael> su: Authentication failure
<Xmas_Kaiser> michael: yes.  it wont work
<michael> im trying to install java plugin for linux
<michael> any help
<Xmas_Kaiser> stop trying ;)
<uhuh> yeah, login screen is scrambled. i got a hint to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" which detected the monitor, but still: trouble...
<Xmas_Kaiser> sudo
<thierry> michael : you have to use sudo
<gnomefreak> so it would look like this gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld
<king> my program is simple hello world program. It cannot compile.
<michael> ok is that how u install java plugin?
<onkarshinde> !tell michael about javadebs
<grajul> Xmas_kaiserokay what do i do here
<MrPrimate> michael, once you have files installed, just make symbolic link into mozilla directory, msg me if you cant figure it out
<thierry> michael : on ubuntu, su doesn't exist, you have to use sudo with your user password
<Astxist> uhuh, what kind of trouble?
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: what do i do here
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: if you use the javadebs link, the symbolic link is made for you
<king> I checked the web, and they suggested to update binutils.
<gnomefreak> king,  what lang. are you useing to start with
<kakei> michael do you have java?
<king> I have up to date system
<MrPrimate> johndarkhorse, ah, i've never seen ubuntu yet
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: give me a link to the pastebin
<king> gnomefreak: c
<uhuh> Astxist :login screen is scrambled. i only see lines instead of an actual login.
<MrPrimate> michael, you will just use apt to install it as anything else
<Astxist> hmmm
<kakei> michael,what else sudo aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla and  sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<gnomefreak> ok king install gcc3.4 to start with
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser:wait what do i do on that pastebin site
<ossie> hi , how do i install the new kernel i havbe just got, via apt-get install i686
<burning_bronx> ossie,  apt-get install installs it
<burning_bronx> lol
<MrPrimate> if you apt-get installed'd it, then it's installed, you can just pick it from your grub boot list
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <kernel info>
<onkarshinde> ossie: what did you exactly do? Once you say apt-get install, it is alreadyu installed
<ossie> grub dont show me any options, what can i do ??
<fractalmbrown> if anyone recognizes me from last night, I was the one who had GRUB MBR corruption issues. That has been fixed, and I booted into Ubuntu fine
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: you paste the stuff from the terminal itno the pastebin website
<grajul> okay
<king> I have gcc4.0 does it not work ?
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, good to hear it
<fractalmbrown> my update manager doesn't do anything even when I provide it with the sudo root password
<CiRkiT> onkarshinde, oddly enough apt-get complains about the list of sources not being able to be read
<kakei> king what are you trayin to do
<gnomefreak> king,  for somereason it doesnt work for me using anjuta
<kakei> trying
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: have you added repositories?
<gnomefreak> kakei,  hes trying to compile helloworld.c
<king> I am unable to compile c programs
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, unfortunately for me I have bad cdroms or burner
<kakei> try gcc3.4
<king> I have gcc 4.0
<johndarkhorse> king: install build-essential
<MrPrimate> no ubuntu for me yet
<kakei> EXPORT=gcc-3.4 and try
<onkarshinde> king: have you installed package build-essential?
<gnomefreak> thats what i told him
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: here is my bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6115
* CiRkiT updates the entire database
<fractalmbrown> also, my "login screen startup" box doesn't load completely, it just does the "starting login..." thing on the taskbar and then quits out of the non-created window
<kakei> oh..
<Astxist> uhuh, what driver are you using?
<fractalmbrown> can this be caused by selecting a different kernel?
<kakei> fractalmbrown what are u using?
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, I have a strange problem, gnome-panel is not always on top, other windows can cover it, how do I revert back to always on top. Thanks
<gnomefreak> 4.0 wont compile your programs more than likely cause the text editor uses gcc 3.4 :(
<kakei> gnome or KDE?
<fractalmbrown> kakei, I'm using the Linux-386 kernel
<phreak97> the codecs it tells me to install in the ubuntu help arent in synaptic
<kakei> fractalmbrown your pc reboot everytime?
<king> Isn;t it only for creating debian packages?
<MrPrimate> how is the ubuntu on amd64 anyhow? debamd64 not bad
<uhuh> Astxist: i newly installed ubuntu. never got any further than the scrambled login (not even in recovery mode or such)
<fractalmbrown> kakei, no, ubuntu works completely fine except for certain applications won't load
<onkarshinde> londonboi2k3: right click on panel, properties, uncheck auto hide
<kakei> oh,sorry no idea
<ossie> how do i select my new kernel in grub
<fractalmbrown> kakei, I'm in Ubuntu right now
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: can you type `head /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run` in your terminal, and put that in pastebin
<gnomefreak> king,  take my word for it since i write c all day long get gcc 3.4 and yes it is king its in the main repos if im not mistaken
<gnomefreak> !info gcc3.4
<ossie> how do i select my new kernel in grub
<onkarshinde> ossie: there is a line corresponding to it in grub menu. you will know when you reboot
<grajul> yep
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, the auto hide is not checked, the panel is not auto hiding, its just not on top, IE i can move a window over it
<Astxist> uhuh, try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing the driver to vesa
<kakei> ossie when u reboot u see the new kernel version
<michael> how do i get kde desktop?
<MrPrimate> ossie, grub has a menu that lets you hit up and down arrow to select kernel version
<johndarkhorse> michael: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<kakei> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> michael, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<MrPrimate> ossie, there is a /boot/grub/menu.list or something if you want to change the order
<fractalmbrown> kakei, do you think I should get the linux-image-386 kernel?
<onkarshinde> londonboi2k3: never heard of such weird thing
<michael> where do i get kubuntu desktop from?
<kakei> fractalmbrown which cpu do u have
<king> Thanks folks, build-essential did the trick...
<Astxist> uhuh, you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if editing the conf file is difficult for you
<ossie> cheers ill try that
<kakei> michael sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<uhuh> Astxist: how do i edit this? in the command line, what exactly do i type then to open the conf-file and save/close it??
<gnomefreak> its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, ill put up a sceenshot :)
<king> Shouldn;t gcc alone work though ?
<phreak97> can the desktop be changed to kde after installation?
<Ozman> is someone here has tried gdesklets on fluxbox ?
<kakei> king EXPORT=gcc-3.4
<fractalmbrown> kakei, a K7 (socket A) AMD Sempron 2800+ running at 2088MHZ ( 88mhz higher than its rating but stable nonetheless)
<kakei> hmmmmm
<onkarshinde> Ozman: not on fluxbox but in gnome
<uhuh> Astxist: i did try sudo dpkg-reconfigure and it recognized my monitor, yet didn't do the trick
<gnomefreak> king,  gcc is not installed with gcc 4.0
<michael> is it possible to have gnome and kde?
<Astxist> uhuh, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fractalmbrown> kakei, I'm not having any stablity issues. Nothing has crashed
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: yes it can
<kakei> what's ur current Kernel image?, btw i have an amd64 3200+ and im using 386
<bshumate> michael: sure
<onkarshinde> michael: at least others response
<gnomefreak> there is a base gcc that you need to uise to compile installing gcc3.4 will give you that base
<phreak97> michael,  thats what i want to know aswel
<king> kakei: build-essential worked with gcc4.0
<fractalmbrown> kakei, when I chose the kernel in startup, I chose Linux-386, not anything with "image" in the name. Is that what I did wrong?
<michael> and how would i go about that
<kakei> king and what's is not owrking
<Ozman> onkarshinde, the pb on fluxbox is that when I launch them at the startup they appear in solid little windows..... on only one workspace
<ossie> i see it listed in the menu.lst file
<Astxist> uhuh, find Section "Device"
<kakei> fractalmbrown i dont think so it must work
<michael> im a total noob
<fractalmbrown> kakei, my startup in GRUB is this:
<ossie> how do i make it defualt?
<king> kakei: build-essential worked with gcc4.0, all is well now...
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: i put up the new one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6116\
<kakei> EXPORT=gcc-3.4
<MrPrimate> ossie, read the file
<MrPrimate> ossie, it explains up top
<gnomefreak> build-essential installs the gcc (base) but its alot of packages for someone starting out with C
<kakei> fractalmbrown if its to long pls pastebin it
<Astxist> uhuh, and change Driver "<something>" to Driver "vesa"
<uhuh> alright, i'll give it a shot. it'll be my last one though, getting stressed already ;)
<fractalmbrown> kakei, eh, just a second. I have to mount my windows partition to be able to view it
<Astxist> uhuh, save and restart X
<uhuh> i'll do that Astxist, thanks!!
* gnomefreak brb
<ossie> testing brb
<kakei> fractalmbrown brb 10 mins i have to eat my breakfast
<uhuh> happy holidays y'all, ciao
<Astxist> uhuh, heh try setting up fglrx then :)
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, the link is http://londonboi.me.uk/screenshot.jpg
<michael> so getting bac to my question, how do i get kde and gnome at the same time or on the same os, or have the option
<kakei> fractalmbrown nvm 10 mins more ;d
<CioN> hey all whats a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<Xmas_Kaiser> clamav is in apt
<CioN> michael install kubuntu.desktop
<michael> no need for antivirus
<Xmas_Kaiser> bitdeffender is good
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, sorry its http://londonboi.me.uk/Screenshot.jpg
<michael> ubuntu wont get infected
<CioN> it's just to scan my machin from time to time
<michael> cion where do i get kubuntu desktop from?
<kakei> lol michael welcome to linux =)
<kakei> michael sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop on a shell
<michael> lol im such a noob pls help
<CioN> michael synaptic add repositories then installa kubuntu-desktop package
<kakei> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<MrPrimate> michael, search on google aptitude and synaptic for everything
<onkarshinde> londonboi2k3: just a hunch. Is GDesklet causing this?
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: did i screw up
<bshumate> michael: install ubuntu (you then have Gnome) then install kubuntu-desktop (hint: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) and then you have KDE...
<kakei> michael : http://ubuntuguide.org
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, dunno, I used autopackage, and it installed it
<michael> thanks guys
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, shall I kill it and see if it still is causeing the problem
<onkarshinde> londonboi2k3: you can try that.
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: you need a space between 'head' and the file path
<warty> I have a usb external soundcard, does ubuntu support things like that?
<kakei> michael http://ubuntuguide.org and search 'How to add extra repositories'
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, ok, killed it, and its stilll hapening
<CioN> clam is the only antivirus for ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> londonboi2k3: and gdesklet is available in synaptic. No need to use autopackage.
<CioN> how bout aegis?
<michael> ok is terminal like the win cmd>
<kakei> for what porpuse do u need an antivirus on Ubuntu?
<Xmas_Kaiser> kakei: point people to the wiki (or with Breezy the help that shipped with it)
<CioN> to scan my machine form time to time
<michael> ive got ubuntu 5.10 not 5.04
<kakei> Xmas_Kaiser ok,sorry i usually read that site hehe
<CioN> michael: it's ok
<bDerrly> CioN, you don't need to scan for virii on a linux machine unless you're running a mail server which has windows boxes getting mail through you
<Xmas_Kaiser> CioN: there are sever Anti Virus', but clam is a good one
<CioN> i know but i use client email and receiv lots o windows files
<bDerrly> CioN, i think installing rootkithunter or chkrootkit would be wiser on linux than an anti-virus software
<MrPrimate> whats the mtas that standard with ubuntu
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, yeah I guessed that, but I got it thought autopackage without looking, but it does not seem to be causeing it tho
<michael> cion, wat u mean its ok
<CioN> o dear and whats tha?
<MrPrimate> i am using debian and qmail right now
<bDerrly> CioN, windows files don't run under linux thus no chance of them infecting you
<kakei> CioN ur computer doesnt infect with windows virus
<CioN> ok
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser:so what should i do now
<gnomefreak> does gnomebaker verify ISO as k3b does?
<onkarshinde> londonboi2k3: no idea what may be causing this. Nothing in theme, window preferences
<VincentMX> hi
<bDerrly> MrPrimate, i believe it is postfix
<kakei> bDerrly i always have wondering what can happen if we emulate a Virus with Wine haha
<onkarshinde> gnomefreak: what do you mean by verify?
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: put a space in and run the command
<bshumate> MrPrimate: as of version 5.10 ubuntu does not come with a "standard" mta...but you can install whatever...e.g. postfix, etc. etc.
<CioN> ii'd like to check my incoming emaisl thogh
<MrPrimate> kakei, you can spread a virus within wine apps
<CioN> but clam gives me error back
<bDerrly> CioN, there is no need
<londonboi2k3> onkarshinde, no, its a fresh install on my new HD, they only change is I am using a nvidia card instead of ATI
<grajul> space where and run what command
<CioN> so i was thinking bout aegis
<bDerrly> CioN, get out of the windows mind frame...
<VincentMX> where can i find a list of packages in the apt repositories?
<gnomefreak> onkarshinde, k3b verifies the md5 of the ISO before it burns it
<onkarshinde> bshumate: you are wrong. Postfix is standard MTA
<CioN> bDerry lol ok
<bDerrly> CioN, worry about a firewall and intrusion detection rather than antivirus
<CioN> bDerry thx
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell VincentMX  about sources
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: run this *exactly* (copy and paste even) `head /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<CioN> bDerry i got iptables with firestarter
<MrPrimate> ok now I just burn ubuntu install cd at 10x (slowest alcohol 120% would give me option for), we'll see how this rides
<kakei> MrPrimate how?
<bshumate> onkarshinde: then where was it when i installed ubuntu from scratch yesterday?
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser:here is what happend http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6117
<MrPrimate> kakei, how what ?
<gnomefreak> VincentMX,  the pm ubotu sent you should have a list of them
<kakei> how can i spread a virus here :)?
<MrPrimate> kakei, hah,... you won't
<CioN> dBarry tell me bout those root kit u told me
<bDerrly> run mIRC
<kakei> haha
<bshumate> grajul: in your Terminal application at the prompt execute this command to try and run the demo : sudo sh /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<bDerrly> CioN, install chkrootkit
<CioN> dBarry whats that?
<qwattre> #ircbabies
<onkarshinde> gnomefreak: no it doesn't AFAIK
<MrPrimate> kakei, I though you asked about how virus can spread in wine
<bDerrly> it checks your system for known rootkits
<kakei> oh ye.s
<kakei> yes*
<Dr_Acemaster> mornin ladies and gents
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: run this  `chmod +x /home/grajul/Desktop/setup.sh`
<bshumate> onkarshinde: and if it is standard (i.e. included) then why is its priority marked "optional"
<gnomefreak> ok ty onkarshinde
<onkarshinde> bshumate: Oh. The may be I got it since it was there in hoary.
<qwattre> hi pips
<kakei> fractalmbrown where are u?
<CioN> dBaeery whats that?
<MrPrimate> kakei, can spread because wine has replacemend shared libraries for everything and executes the actual code
<bshumate> onkarshinde: read my comment... *as of 5.10*  5.10 != hoary :-P
<CioN> dBerry whats chrootkit?
<ami_> Astxist, thanks, i switched the device in the xorg conf to vesa and worked like a charm... (my nick was "uhuh")
<kakei> MrPrimate i think that could be funny hahaha
<fractalmbrown> kakei: I'm here
<gnomefreak> 5.10 =  breezy
<bDerrly> CioN, i told you, it is software that checks your system for rootkits
<fractalmbrown> kakei, here is the link. http://pastebin.com/477599
<MrPrimate> kakei, would just be virus in wine not in rest of your linux
<CioN> oh ok
<CioN> thx man
<kakei> oh MrPrimate keep being funny hahaa the emulated apps reboot all the time
<fractalmbrown> kakei, it's a win32 version of grub that is located on C:\boot for me
<MrPrimate> kakei, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<fractalmbrown> kakei: it works fine
<VincentMX> gnomefreak, no this want what i was looking for, i was looking for tha packages IN the apt repos. so all the stuff you can download with it
<fractalmbrown> MrPrimate, gotta love recursive acronyms ;)
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown :)
<gnomefreak> VincentMX,  you mean synaptic?
<kakei> fractalmbrown , ur aplications isnt loading?
<VincentMX> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> synaptic is a graphical package manager
<VincentMX> could be. or kynaptic or apt-get
<onkarshinde> I love audacity. I just transferred some songs from casette to PC.
<kakei> brb
<grajul> bash: visudo:: command not found
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ sudo visudo
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ id $whoami
<grajul> uid=1000(grajul) gid=1000(grajul) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),1000(grajul)
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ sudo ~Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<fractalmbrown> kakei: my regular apps like mozilla, the terminal, and other things load fine. Certain ones like the update manager and the login screen setup won't load
<kbrooks> LOL
<CaptainMorgan> what the...
<gnomefreak> on kubuntu i think is kpackage and on gnome its synaptic
<kbrooks> flood
<bshumate> doh!
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, no
<kbrooks> incorrect
<fractalmbrown> kakei: I could try to get a more complete list by trying out more apps
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown: whats the error when you try to run these ?
<onkarshinde> I suppose on kubuntu it is kynaptic
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, ask #kubuntu if they use kpackge
<gnomefreak> kbrooks,  whats it called in kubuntu?
<bshumate> cool like a grajul in a swimming p..ppp.ppp...pp...pool
<kotton> CD won't mount, was working but not now, can't even open gate,  works just fine on windows platform
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, is it asking for a password?  those apps need super-user privileges
<VincentMX> gnomefreak, yes but it downloads packages from a server right? so where can i find a list of packages on that server?
* gnomefreak doesnt use kubuntu
<MrPrimate> kotton, type eject
<fractalmbrown> MrPrimate, there is no error. Ubuntu just asks for a password, and when I enter it, it makes the button noise and doesn't do anything
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, do you have sudo privileges?
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, so your wrong password or you think its broke ?
<Xmas_Kaiser> VincentMX: what's your question?
<BoukenPink> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kotton> MrPrimate: yep it opened
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: what package?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I enter the password everytime it asks me for it
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, that isn't the question.  do you have sudo privileges?
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde, what do you mean? I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: what should i do
<MrPrimate> kotton, yeah I dont remember what you're talking about but that's good :] 
<bDerrly> you have to have sudo privileges to run those apps
<bshumate> grajul: in your Terminal application at the prompt execute this command to try and run the demo : sudo sh /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, no, I am not the root user
<VincentMX> Xmas_Kaiser: where can i find a list of packages in the apt?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly: however, I do have a terminal window that is su'd to root open
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, are you in sudoers
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: what are you trying to run? Do you have more than one users on system? Are you logged in as first user created in installation?
<Xmas_Kaiser> VincentMX: packages.ubuntu.com
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> thnx
<gnomefreak> VincentMX,  try packages.ubuntu.com if you just want to see the packages
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde, I am running as the user it created as "michael"
<KraetziChriZ> Hi
<fractalmbrown> MrPrimate, how do I check if I'm in sudoers?
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh /home/grajul/Desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<grajul> Password:
<grajul> grajul@ubuntu:~$
<grajul> bshumate: i did it and it say
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: was that created in installation?
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, make sure caps lock isn't on and type in the normal password for michael
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %grajul!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: i don't think you are setyup right
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I do that every time
<gnomefreak> synaptic gives you the packages that your enabled repos will have
<Xmas_Kaiser> because if you look at the head of the file you did, it calls setup.sh, which you don't have
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, is it a problem that my root password and user password are the same?
<KraetziChriZ> hmm anyone knows if there is an (un)official Backport for OpenOffice.Org 2.01 for Breezy? Im Using atm an unofficial Backport for 2.0 Final from an User.. which name i dont know :P
<bshumate> grajul: pasting in the channel is not a good thing(tm)
<gnomefreak> he must not of read ubotus pm
<tristan> anyone has downloaded xboard to use it with a chess program?
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, for one you shouldn't have a root password and no, that shouldn't be a problem with the apps...it isn't the smartest thing to do however...
<bDerrly> !sudo
<bDerrly> bah
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: is it the first user created in installation? Which app are you trying to run?
<gnomefreak> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bDerrly> !tell fractalmbrown sudo
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde: when the setup asked me to create a user, I created a user named michael
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, what does that tell thing do
<kotton> OK CD won't mount...mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrowntries to give you a url
<kotton> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<kotton>        missing codepage or other error
<kotton>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kotton>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MrPrimate> kotton, don't paste so much in the channel, you're mounting the wrong device probably
<fractalmbrown> he can't hear you
<MrPrimate> hah
<fractalmbrown> now he can hear you
<fractalmbrown> lol
<johndarkhorse> kotton: please read the /topic
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: Ok. And what application are you trying to run?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> kotton,  use pastebin
<MrPrimate>  kotton, don't paste so much in the channel, you're mounting the wrong device probably
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde: I am trying to run the update manager
<MrPrimate> kotton, you can dump shit to msg on me if you want, not in the channel
<kotton> ok
<kakei> back
<ossie> hi , guys please help im getting mad now, no mater what i put in the grub /menu.lst file nothing changes
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: please watch your language in here
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde: it asks me for the password, I type it in, then click "ok"... then nothing happens
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, open a terminal and type this:  sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> fractalmbrown,  if you prompt looks like this michael@linux$ than type in sudo apt-get upgrade
<kotton> Mr, sorry, unfamiliar with this type of chat
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: AFAIK, update manager won't comeup if there are no updates. Try running synaptic instead
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde, there are 37 updates *stares*
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> the program i was looking for is not in the apt
<KraetziChriZ> hmm anyone knows if there is an (un)official Backport for OpenOffice.Org 2.01 for Breezy? Im Using atm an unofficial Backport for 2.0 Final from an User.. which name i dont know :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %grajul!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<VincentMX> :(
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: are you already runung synaptic?
<jerry> ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<ossie> hi , guys please help im getting mad now, no mater what i put in the grub /menu.lst file nothing changes
<fractalmbrown> onkarshinde, I don't think so. But that apt-get thing changed the update manager's icon from "37 updates" to "update manager is working"
<grajul> Xmas_Kaiser: is there anything i can do
<gnomefreak> fractalmbrown,  click on the red thing it will ask for a password type user password in and it should work but you can only run 1 apt at a time
<Xmas_Kaiser> grajul: i don't know. i don't have the installer to play with
<ossie> no matter what changes i make to the grub menu.lst file, it doesnt seem to change, its like the file aint loading
<gnomefreak> fractalmbrown, let it finish than
<fractalmbrown> gnomefreak, it already asked me for a password
<grajul> k
<Xmas_Kaiser> you might have to ask someone who has installed it I'm afraid
<fractalmbrown> gnomefreak, it changed back to a red icon that says "37 updates available"
<onkarshinde> fractalmbrown: this is weird, you can run apt-get but not update manager
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: do alt-f2 > gksudo synaptic
<nios_> hello all
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, tail /var/log/syslog and see if you're getting errors... or /var/log/auth
<budluva> anyone here know any good psp/linux/ubuntu pages i can browse? just got a psp a couple of weeks ago and havent been able to find any good pages with some psp linux info
<grajul> all right i guess i i will have do some research i must say linux is really hard to get used to
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> if you can only use apt
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, gksudo synaptic did nothing
<MrPrimate>  badluva? what do you mean psp linux?
<tristan> anyone has downloaded xboard to use it with a chess program?
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: it didn't even bring up a password entry box?
<kakei> budluva http://www.psp-linux.org/
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, it asked for a password a long time ago
<tuxlifan> How can I change the resolution of my printer (or, even better, get back the webfrontend to CUPS)???
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, I tried it when I first logged in
<MrPrimate> kakei: dead link
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: go and close all your apt instances please
<bDerrly> tuxlifan, http://localhost:991 i believe
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, how can I tell where apt is running?
<budluva> kakei, no i mean like is there any psp apps for linux yet? ie video/photo converters, blah blah
<kakei> oh , dunno try googling "psp linux"
<MrPrimate> budluva, what is a 'psp app' ??
<tuxlifan> bDerrly: nope, nothing there :S
<MrPrimate> budluva, is that a file format or what do you mean by 'psp' ?
<pixelfairy> thanks
<kakei> oh budluva dunno
<bDerrly> tuxlifan, do you have apache running?
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: if you dont see any synaptic, kynaptic, adept, or have consoles open with apt-get or aptitude, then open a console and type "ps aux|grep dpkg" and/or ps aux|grep apt-get"
<tuxlifan> bDerrly: no
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: playstationportable
<bDerrly> well, you have to have apache running ot use the cups web setup
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, ps aux|grep dpkg did nothing
<bDerrly> tuxlifan, what is wrong with the gnome-cups-manager?
<fractalmbrown> it just made a new line
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, could it be a kernel issue?
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, repeat that for "dselect", "apt", "synaptic", "adept"
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, no
<kakei> fractalmbrown no
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, in a terminal type "sudo tail -f /var/log/auth"
<bDerrly> then try to run synaptic
<tuxlifan> bDerrly: it just doesn't let me change resolution, or any other setting, like, e.g. papersize... I'm in the lpadmin group and even with sudo it doesn't work
<tuxlifan> bDerrly: I'm still on 5.04 if that matters...
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, the sudo tail thing asked me for a password and didn't do anything else after I typed it in
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, want me to pastebin it?
<yanis> hello
<yanis> how do I format a new usb hard disc?
<pvanhoof> just like any other harddisk, yanis
<pvanhoof> plug it in, check dmesg to get to know it's name
<MrPrimate> damn 10x burn worked fine for me, ubuntu seems to be up straight now
<pvanhoof> fdisk /dev/sda
<pvanhoof> create a partition (for example n, p, 1, enter enter)
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, http://pastebin.com/477618
<pvanhoof> w
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, you don't have sudo privileges is my guess...type this in terminal:  sudo -l
<pvanhoof> pvcreate /dev/sda1
<onkarshinde> yanis: perhaps gparted will help you
<fractalmbrown> "Sorry, user michael may not run sudo in localhost"
<pvanhoof> vgcreate groupname /dev/sda1
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, WABAM!
<pvanhoof> lvcreate -L size /dev/groupname -npartitionname
<bDerrly> and all the answers fall into place
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, hehe. Keep in mind I know nothing of linux
<pvanhoof> yanis, that's for an LVM2 setup
<yanis> ehm
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, have a solution?
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, how do you have a terminal running as root and a root password and no sudo?
<pvanhoof> and then, mkfs.ext3 /dev/groupname/partitionname
<yanis> what's the most common fs.ext3 right?
<pvanhoof> and mount /dev/groupname/partitionname /mnt
<MrPrimate> damn ubuntu install didn't work, must not have gone onto mbr, I get Error loading operating system
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, hell if I know. I just typed "su" and entered the password when it prompted me
<gnomefreak> fractalmbrown, you dont have sudo privledges but if that was the name and password you used to install ubuntu you should have them
<pvanhoof> yanis, these days I recommend using LVM2
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, in that terminal type "whoami"
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: don't use su in the future, ubuntu doesnt use the 'su' model of superuser
<gnomefreak> fractalmbrown, who installed ubuntu on that pc?
<yanis> havent heard of it..
<pvanhoof> it'll make management of your "volumne" a lot more easy and powerfull
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell fractalmbrown about root
<fractalmbrown> whoami returns "michael"
<bDerrly> then you're not root
<yanis> is it a standard?
<pvanhoof> yanis, yea well, then learn it ;)
<pvanhoof> yanis, yes
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, was michael the first user you created after install?
<pvanhoof> yanis, every modern linux distro these days creates a LVM2 for / by default
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, yes. There is a root password, however
<pvanhoof> yanis, Ubuntu, for example, does it
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, ubotu says there is no root pass by default, but I set one
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: ubuntu is not set up for root account usage, and that can confuse some things
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, so if you type "su -"  (that is a hyphen) and put in the root password, then type "whoami" do you get root?
<pvanhoof> yanis, and it's indeed a lot more powerfull if you want to make triping raids, mirror raids, let it grow add, delete volumnes, do snapshot backups
<pvanhoof> stuff like that, very powerfull
<kakei> fractalmbrown sudo su and see
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, here is something interesting: I went into System->Administration->Users and Groups, and it said "Starting Users and Groups..." but then it disappeared
<yanis> pvanhoof: it's a simple usb exteran hdd
<gnomefreak> is sudo really that hard to use that people have to add su account?
<pvanhoof> yanis, that's perfect for lvm2
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, it is because you don't have sudo
<pvanhoof> yanis, however .. if you want to use it on Windows ... you're only option is to use VFAT
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, su - got me into root@ubuntu
<bDerrly> type whoami
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: it is not hard to use at all, just unfamiliar. and all the howtos on the net instruct with 'su' usage
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I've been as root before.
<yanis> pvanhoof: I use ext2win
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly: whoami returns "root"
<pvanhoof> yanis, that might not work with LVM2
<bDerrly> how the hell...?
<MrPrimate> can you name your account root in ubuntu?
<bDerrly> i don't understand how you installed ubuntu and have a root passwd and yet no sudo...
<yanis> pvanhoof: is there any tool to read it from windows?
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, sure, just add a record in /etc/passwd with id 0
<bDerrly> MrPrimate, not recommended
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse,  i see that point
<yanis> pvanhoof: for LVM2
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, sudo -l from root@ubuntu: ~ says I can run all commands
<MrPrimate> yeah I thought ubuntu avoided this
<pvanhoof> yanis, you'll have to check the LVM2 docs for that
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, sudo su , followed by passwd and you have a root account
* gnomefreak personally thinks sudo is more secure than su
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, type visudo
<MrPrimate> right,... does ubuntu stick with its own packages or debian packages also
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: debian pkgs will break ubuntu
<MrPrimate> (in normal apt-
<gnomefreak> MrPrimate,  pretty much a mixture
<bshumate> gnomefreak: of course it is, that is why it was created...because of the inherent insecurity in su
<MrPrimate> johndarkhorse, ok, so you'd have to force
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, okay, I'm in a text editor
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: if you force, you'll break. it's a guarantee
<sethbc> gnomefreak, it's only as secure as the config
<MrPrimate> johndarkhorse, got it
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, afaik there's work in progress to get dpkg's compatible with ubuntu
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, scroll down to the bottom
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, should i add my name to the list?
<pvanhoof> binary compatible .. but nevertheless, if there's a ubuntu package : use it
<bDerrly> hit the 'i' key once
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: building from debian source is the safest way
<gnomefreak> bshumate, but if that was case wouldnt all distros go to it since ubuntu is only one im sure of that uses it?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, like the letter i?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, or CTRL-I?
<bshumate> sethbc: i think he is referring to it being more secure in theory....of course in practice it can be insecure too.
<bshumate> gnomefreak: you can get sudo for any *nix out there
<MrPrimate> winsecure?
<bDerrly> wtf?  i ran visudo and it used nano...eeeeew!
<pvanhoof> yanis, if you can go for LVM2, go for it. It's the future of volume management in Linux
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I'm in nano
<johndarkhorse> pvanhoof: debian is not binary compabible
<MrPrimate> dDerrly: odddd
<pvanhoof> well, it's not only the future .. it's today
<yanis> pvanhoof: I hope :P
<gnomefreak> if you have to type sudo before each command you have less chance to mess something up than say using sudo -i or su
<MrPrimate> vim vim !
<pvanhoof> johndarkhorse, that's what I said, indeed
<bDerrly> i didn't even know i had nano installed
<MrPrimate> emacs is wacky
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I thought it was default installed
<johndarkhorse> bDerrly: it uses your $EDITOR variable
<sethbc> bDerrly: nano is installed automatically, it's executed because that is what your $EDITOR is set to
<coolgoose> hi all
<gnomefreak> bshumate, im sure you can but most people stick with default su cause they know it
<pvanhoof> yanis, it is. And it's powerfull .. and some day you'll do virtualisation with xen .. and you'll love it
<pvanhoof> you'll see
<coolgoose> can someone help me with my dri problem ? :)
<pvanhoof> just wait and see
<MrPrimate> coolgoose, gotta be more specific than that
<MrPrimate> coolgoose, don't paste though
<coolgoose> MrPrimate: i don't even have 100 fps in glxgears lol
<coolgoose> MrPrimate: and glxinfo gives me
<bDerrly> $EDITOR and $VISUAL were not set, and it uses $VISUAL not $EDITOR
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, the line at the bottom says root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<MrPrimate> coolgoose, what hardware and drivers are you using ?
<bshumate> gnomefreak: who are these "most people" you are referring to?  and how do you know this?  did you do some surveys?
<yanis> lol I dont know what that virtual thing is
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, first are you using nano or vim?
<pvanhoof> yanis, btw, you'll love both xen and LVM2. They are a great combo
<fractalmbrown> bderrly: nano
<pvanhoof> yanis, you'll know when time comes
<ossie> hi , please can someone tell me how to apt-get the i686 mutliporccessor package please I want the source
<bDerrly> ok, just copy exactly what it says for root but change root to michael on the next line down
<gnomefreak> bshumate,  no i take it from people that switch from another distro to ubuntu
<MrPrimate> ossie, msg me and ask about it i'll explain everything
<johndarkhorse> ossie: use synaptic
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, is correct
<burning_bronx> and bshumate please don't be so offensive
<burning_bronx> ~_~
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, then save and log out then back in?
<coolgoose> MrPrimate: root@ov360:/home/coolgoose# glxinfo | grep Mesa
<coolgoose> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 4x TCL
<coolgoose> OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.4.1
<burning_bronx> we are all friends here trying to help each other :)
<gnomefreak> bshumate,  you sit here long enough you will see how many questions you get about su and sudo :(
<johndarkhorse> coolgoose: please dont paste in here, read the /topic
<bDerrly> yes, exit the file
<coolgoose> sorry
<bshumate> burning_bronx: i am not being offensive.  i just don't take the word of anyone as gospel.  how is asking questions offensive?
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, as long as there are people to answer it will be all good :)
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, then run visudo -c
<burning_bronx> bshumate, you make it sound offensive. like just right now
<gnomefreak> hoary was the first distro i ever tried
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, should I type CTRL-O to save the file?
<fractalmbrown> bderrly: it says "^O  WriteOut"
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, i've never used nano, there should be a bar at the bottom that tells you what to do
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, most people usually start with older distros
<coolgoose> i have http://rafb.net/paste/results/xcD8Ob89.html and not even 100 fps in glxgears , in fact glxgears doesn't show a value :)
<burning_bronx> >.>
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, yes, that is the save
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, then exit
<burning_bronx> ubuntu is quite young
<sethbc> control x exits in nano
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: ctrl-o, enter, and ctrl-x
<MrPrimate> burning_bronx, debian's been around though
<bshumate> burning_bronx: well i am sorry if you are offended.  i suppose if i am actually offending everyone, i'll be +b or kicked from the channel.  i cannot help that you interpret asking questions as offensive.
<burning_bronx> MrPrimate, Ubuntu is not Debian as you may have noticed ;)
<coolgoose> so any ideeas ? :P
<MrPrimate> burning_bronx, well it's on the pillars
<burning_bronx> bshumate, you keep doing it - just be calm and friendly like we are towards you :P
<sethbc> i'm trying to do an SVN checkout on the lighttpd repo, and svn is telling me that it cannot write to a temp directory...of course /tmp is writeable by me, so i'm kind of left wondering why its barfing
<gnomefreak> bshumate,  your not offending me and i dont want you to take what i say offensive please
<johndarkhorse> sethbc: hows your space usage?
<coolgoose> this is my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/paste/results/y3ttJq70.html
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, did you exit?  run visudo -c ?
<sethbc> johndarkhorse: about 1 of 200 gigs used
<sethbc> ;-)
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, "sudoers file parsed successfully"
<bDerrly> excellent!
<ossie> MrPrimate, i have messaged u
<coolgoose> so any ideeas ? :P
<MrPrimate> ossie: I don't see it
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, now try to run synaptic or update manager and type in the password you have set for michael
<fractalmbrown> okay
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: ossie you need to be registerd and identified to msg
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, what time is it there, where you live? Cause I am about to prepare me a cool X-mas eve's dinner
<burning_bronx> :P
<MrPrimate> I am registered.
<fractalmbrown> I typed "synaptic" in the terminal and it said:
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: you are not identified
<fractalmbrown> (synaptic:9515): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gnomefreak> 10:10 am on sat.
<MrPrimate> oh fuck bs brb
<tristan> anyone knows why when I am trying to run xboard it tells me : xboard: no fonts match pattern -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<ossie> ok
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: that is common
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, no, not in the terminal...from the menu
<fractalmbrown> oh
<ossie> bbl
<burning_bronx> and it's almost dinner time here >.>
<coolgoose> so does anyone have any ideas ?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, nope. Update manager still does nuffink.
<MrPrimate> ossie: sorry you can msg me now
<kakei> hey any one knows an aplication to check the CPU temp?
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: please watch your language in here
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, from a new terminal (not in root) type sudo -l
<fractalmbrown> it still says "sorry, user michael cannot run sudo on localhost"
<bDerrly> kakei, lmsensors
<coolgoose> MrPrimate: can you help me ? :) http://rafb.net/paste/results/y3ttJq70.html is the xorg.conf
<MrPrimate> johndarkhorse, did I step out of line? sorry
<MrPrimate> coolgoose, msg me
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx,  have a wonderfull xmas eve dinner and a wonderful xmas if i dont see you
<fractalmbrown> bderrly: should i re-log in
<bDerrly> no
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I still have no sudo priviledges
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, I'd be around till dinner time ;)
<Malachi> Ubuntu's great isn't it?
<gnomefreak> :)
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, paste your /etc/sudoers file in a pm to me
<yaniss> pvanhoof: are you there?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, for some reason the sudoers file never saved
<burning_bronx> Malachi, ubuntu is teriffic
<pvanhoof> yaniss, yes
* gnomefreak brb stepping out on deck for a few i still have 6hr and 20 mins left :(
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, hang on, I must edit it again
<bDerrly> ok
<yaniss> pvanhoof: can we talk in private for a sec?
<pvanhoof> nop, please talk here
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: you have to have superuser privs to use visudo
<kakei> bDerrly where can i get lmsensors? with apt-get didnt work =(
<johndarkhorse> kakei: use synaptic, they are there
<bDerrly> kakei, it probably isn't called lmsensors... apt-cache search sensor
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, bDerrly, I now have sudo priviledges under michael :D
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: cool beans
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, congrats.  now run update-managers
<fractalmbrown> w00t
<fractalmbrown> lol
<fractalmbrown> it worked
<tristan> anyone knows why when I am trying to run xboard it tells me : xboard: no fonts match pattern -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<pvanhoof> yaniss, please ask your questions here
<johndarkhorse> tristan: install more font pkgs
<bshumate> tristan: because xboard is looking for a helvetica font and you don't have such a font installed, or it is not installed properly
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, i would look at the ubuntu guide about su vs sudo and i believe they have instructions on how to set root up to not be allowed login again...
<tristan> johndarkhorse, bshumate : where can I find this font?
<johndarkhorse> tristan: search for "font" in synaptic or apt
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, I've tried logging in as root from the startup screen
<MrPrimate> tristan, just install a bunch of fonts, that sounds like normal font
<johndarkhorse> tristan: install missing pkgs
<fractalmbrown> bderrly: it didn't work
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: dont use 'root'
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, that is because by default ubuntu (gdm really) doesn't allow root to login
<burning_bronx> omg
<pussfeller> whats the command to see what package might contain a certain file or string?
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, so, is root not allowed to login?
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: a root account is so unnecessary
<gnomefreak> omg doesnt sound good
<burning_bronx> the ubuntu devels are so hasty - they put gfxboot package but this package still creates a suse folder
<MrPrimate> i think my ubundtu installation may have acctually locked up configuring libxft2, unless this takes forever and you can't alt+f2 or anything
<johndarkhorse> pussfeller: install and update apt-file
<joachim-n> hi
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, bDerrly, thank you guys so much for your help
<gnomefreak> MrPrimate, its prbably a big lib file let it sit there for a while see if it changes
<MrPrimate> during installation should I be able to jump to another contsole alt+f2, etc ? i think it's locked up
<MrPrimate> gnomefreak, with debian i could always switch console though
<MrPrimate> gnomefreak, this seems to be locked up
<bDerrly> fractalmbrown, no problem  :)
<johndarkhorse> MrPrimate: the install only has 3 consoles and one is used for the install
<MrPrimate> johndarkhorse, and I can't get to any of the others, so it's locked up huh
<fractalmbrown> bDerrly, one last thing: now that I can get into the "login screen startup", I discovered in the security tab: Allow root to login with GDM is unchecked. Does that mean root is not allowed to login period?
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: not at the gui, no
<bshumate> MrPrimate: a good test of hard locked state is CAPS or NUM lock keys...if you press them, and the corresponding lights don't appear, then you're really locked up...if they light, then you're not so locked up. ;-)
<mlopes> merry christmas
<mlopes> :-)
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: and if i were you, i'd not ever use root again, there is no need for it
<mlopes> does anyone know how can I see which flags were use to compile a ubuntu package?
<MrPrimate> bshumate, this bunk keyboard dodsn't have proper lights though :] 
<bshumate> MrPrimate: bummer.
<fractalmbrown> johndarkhorse, essentially, now I am root because I have ALL = (ALL) ALL priviledges
<MrPrimate> bshumate, hopefully a reboot during install won't nuke it
<johndarkhorse> fractalmbrown: you have ALL priveleges with sudo, also
<redneck> hello !!
<gnomefreak> hi
<phreak97> my fat32 partition isnt showing up under computer
<nmsa> I just installed my new PII Ubuntu server; installed DNS server  and thinking I need a DHCP to give dynamic IP's in the local net; is this correct ?
<phreak97> hello:P
<MrPrimate> damn my ubuntu is wrecked
<MrPrimate> how can i force it to reinstall now from the shell
<MrPrimate> it bombed out when i rebooted it during that install
<MrPrimate> can I just apt-get base anything ?
<phreak97> oh, and my monitor supports 1280x960 70Hz, but it only lets me choose 60Hz
<phreak97> how do i get around that?
<bshumate> nmsa: if you mean you would like to distribute IP addresses to other computers on your network, then yes, you need dhcpd (sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server)
<gnomefreak> phreak97, reconfigureing your xserver might help but if your vc doesnt support it than you wont get it is what im thinking
<phreak97> i just realized the nvidia drivers need installing, then ill check on it
<phreak97> works in windows is the thing
<MrPrimate> phreak97, can be hard to find your modelines sometimes to get just right, do you got your monitor's specs
<gnomefreak> phreak97, windows and linux wont run the same things the same way
<nmsa> bshumate: ok then, 'thnx I'll try and install it :) ubuntuguide is a good reference for conf info, any other good start point ?
<MrPrimate> MrPrimate, my 20" widescreens gave me hell with xf86config
<MrPrimate> MrPrimate, but eventually I got them to play nice
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<phreak97> nope, all i know is its an lg studioworks 700s
<MrPrimate> I will have to try to install older version if this ubuntu install freezes up again
<michael> how do i access my win xp parition?
<gnomefreak> phreak97, never used nv drivers myself but they should help with your res
<MrPrimate> michael, I don't know anything about ubuntu, but in debian you should just be able to mount it (read-write if you want)
<MrPrimate> michael, you could mount it to /mnt/xp  for example
<MrPrimate> michael, msg me if you don't know what i'm talking about
<michael> i dont know wat your tlking about
<MrPrimate> yeah msg me
<michael> last time i had ubuntu
<michael> i was able to access my win xp parition and access my music folder and play my music
<MrPrimate> well i've yet to see ubuntu because the install keeps failing,
<phreak97> gonna try studff, brb
<phreak97> stuff too
<MrPrimate> michael, ok, yeah perhaps, was that in nautilus ?
<michael> nope it was defintly in ubuntu
<MrPrimate> sorry,
<bshumate> nmsa: check out also, wiki.ubuntu.com
<MrPrimate> michael, your /etc/fstab has to have your xp partition in it
<michael> ill have to wait for my ubuntu friend to get on msn messenger to help me
<MrPrimate> michael, if you put it in there proper, then you can see it in your system
<MrPrimate> michael, otherwise you mount it each time to use it
<michael> and how do i mount it
<michael> im a noob
<MrPrimate> michael, to mount it manually, you would say   mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/xp
<MrPrimate> assuming the device is hda1 and the mount point is /mnt/xp
<MrPrimate> devices for ide are hda hdb hdc hdd    partition 1 hda1
<michael> do i put that in the terminal
<michael> i just did and it said only the root can do that
<MrPrimate> michael, you would put the proper mount line in the terminal yes
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<MrPrimate> then you must sudo
<michael> it says only root cand do that
<johndarkhorse> michael: help.ubuntu.com has quite a bit of answers to your "noob" questions (and probably answers to questions you didnt have)
<MrPrimate> type sudo before you type the command
<tristan> Well, I cannot find Helvetica font for Linux. Anyone, knows where to get it....?
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me how to install gdesklets with all the packages?
<johndarkhorse> tristan: did you install all your font pkgs available?
<Toma-> !info gdesklets
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> gdesklets: (Architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 404 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<johndarkhorse> Sh4d0x: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<MrPrimate> tristan, i dunno ms true type font pack? haha
<fractalmbrown> does anyone here have advice on how to go about installing Nvidia drivers on linux? I don't know which driver archive to choose
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, whcih nvidia card do you have
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell fractalmbrown about nvidia
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, nvidia drivers work well in linux
<Sh4d0x> johndarkhorse, then only the program is being installed
<fractalmbrown> GeForce FX550
<fractalmbrown> er
<fractalmbrown> GeForce FX5500
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, get the driver from nvidia, it works great
<johndarkhorse> Sh4d0x: apt doesnt know what you want to watch, that is up to you
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, don't use the nv driver
<tristan> johndarkhorse : yes except chinese, japanese and so on fonts
<yaniss> pvanhoof: I did fdisk
<fractalmbrown> MrPrimate, yes, but there are multiple choices
<johndarkhorse> tristan: the msttcorefonts ?
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown: such as? list?
<fractalmbrown> Linux lA32
<fractalmbrown> Linux lA64 etc
<Sh4d0x> johndarkhorse, yesterday someone gave me a command which did installed all the gdesklet packages but i was forced to format and know i don't know the command anymore :(
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, if you're not 64-bit you want IA32
<MrPrimate> fractalmbrown, I assume you don't have an AMD64 or intel64
<yaniss> pvanhoof: you gave me a lot of commandnn
<pvanhoof> yaniss, check the LVM2 documentation
<pvanhoof> search for the FAQ
<tristan> tjohndarkhorse : his package is installed. and there is no Helvetica fonts in it
<pvanhoof> it's very good and usefull
<tristan> johndarkhorse : his package is installed. and there is no Helvetica fonts in it
<MrPrimate> ARGGG oh no I just typed ifconfig while ubuntu was installing and I got a KERNEL PANIC
<MrPrimate> can you believe that?
<phreak97> ok, someone please tell me how to set up auto server and channel joins, and auto-ident in xchat?
<johndarkhorse> tristan: you have msttcorefonts?
<Sh4d0x> MrPrimate, i did got even worse :)
<MrPrimate> phreak97, rtfm
<Uriku> hello
<MrPrimate> Sh4d0x, i've been through like 5 discs and so many bad ubuntu installs, i dunno why i'm still trying
<phreak97> MrPrimate, i couldnt figure it out
<Uriku> I am running on the Ubuntu liveCD
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, err, don't type ifconfig then? :)
<peewee> when we'll can install firefox 1.5 with synaptic?
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, anyway, i'd try replacing your network card
<Sh4d0x> MrPrimate ubuntu made me format my laptop like 8 times in 3 days, i asking me the same question
<Uriku> and I'm trying to access the Hard Drive
<MrPrimate> pvanhoof, i'm scared of one of my interfaces :)
<peewee> anybody knows that?
<MrPrimate> pvanhoof, the other one works fine
<Sh4d0x> MrPrimate, probably cus we are sick of windows? :D
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, yea. Okay, take it out and replace it
<MrPrimate> pvanhoof, i'm installing on a friend's box so I can't say for the condition of the hardware
<Uriku> help me, please
<MrPrimate> Uriku, more specific, please
<tristan> johndarkhorse : yes I have it and there is no Helevetica fonts in it. and xboard wants Helvetica font to run.....
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, don't waste your time on broken hardware ;), just replace it
<MrPrimate> Uriku: explain your problem in one long complete sentence and we got you
<pvanhoof> NICs are cheap
<Uriku> I am running the Ubuntu LiveCD, and I am trying to access the hard drive (which has WinXP. sorry)
<MrPrimate> pvanhoof, oh i'm going to pull out the bad one when i figure out which is which
<Uriku> how do I do it?
<phreak97> ok, i got autoconnects
<phreak97> :P
<pvanhoof> MrPrimate, often the one closest to your AGP slot is eth0
<pvanhoof> but it's not per definition
<sewoyl> hi there! merry christmas ina dvance
<MrPrimate> pvanhoof, yeah i don't know which segfaulted
<pvanhoof> I see
<pvanhoof> ifconfig eth0
<pvanhoof> ifconfig eth1
<MrPrimate> hehe
<pvanhoof> :)
<pvanhoof> and watch it burn
<MrPrimate> yeah, let me wait untill ubuntu finishes installing first
<sewoyl> I have an old 4.10 live cd, I wanted to know how to run in in text mode
<tristan> I have the xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi installed in which there should be the helvetica font but still xboard does not see it
<MrPrimate> so I can finally have something of a stable boot
<gnomefreak> not sure you can run live-cd in text only mode
<Uriku> anyone?
<phreak97> brb
<gnomefreak> sewoyl, try ctrl+alt+F2
<Uriku> I have an assigment to do, I have to access the hard drive
<tristan> Uriku : I think you have to mount it if it is possible with live CD
<phreak97> ok, that works
<sewoyl> gnomefreak, thanks,but I'd like to boot in text mode
<Uriku> I tried that, but it said only root can do it
<Uriku> when I tried to do "su"
<sewoyl> I'm gonna try in qemu
<Uriku> I was asked for password
<gnomefreak> sewoyl, with the live-cd i dont think you can
<tristan> Uriku : use sudo
<phreak97> can someone help out with configuring evolution mail to use my gmail account?
<Uriku> the password
<sewoyl> gnomefreak, oh ok :(
<phreak97> i tried and failed
<MrPrimate> phreak97, do they give you pop access ?
<phreak97> yeah
<MrPrimate> phreak97, whats your problem you don't know what pop server to put in ?
<phreak97> but for outlook express in windows they give you a configuration exe
<gnomefreak> phreak97, gmail needs to be set for pop and personally i use thunderbird its easy
<phreak97> i dont, no
<MrPrimate> phreak97, no you go into account and put it in yourself
<MrPrimate> phreak97, probably pop.gmail.com
<gnomefreak> phreak97, the incomming server is pop.gmail.com out going is smtp.gmail.com
<phreak97> thats what i though
<MrPrimate> evolution will tell you if it can't see the server
<phreak97> g
<phreak97> t8
<phreak97> gnomefreak,  thanks
<MrPrimate> yeah put it all in you should be fine
<gnomefreak> yw
<Uriku> it... it can't find sudu?
<Uriku> "bash: sudu: command not found
<Uriku> "
<gnomefreak> phreak97,  the ports will need to be changed also
<phreak97> i need to give it a server
<gnomefreak> incomming is 995 i think and outgoing is 587
<tristan> Uriku : try to type sudo -s to become root
<gnomefreak> phreak97, the server is pop.gmail.com
<gnomefreak> for incomming
<Uriku> same result
<Uriku> but I don't have a root password
<phreak97> gnomefreak,  it just says Server:
<Uriku> because I don't have root
<phreak97> not incoming or outgoing
<Uriku> it's just a liveCD
<mlopes> any good tutorial on how to make a deb package out of a compiled source package?
<sewoyl> I always do sudo su to become root
<phreak97> should it still be ok?
<gnomefreak> phreak97, if you go to your gmail account and go into help it has a walkthrough
<phreak97> ok, ill see
<gnomefreak> pop.gmail.com is gmails server
<tristan> Uriku : I understand your problem. I am trying to find a way to solve it
<Sh4d0x> brb *installing some new packages
<Uriku> woops... typed sudu
<Uriku> should have typed sudo
<gnomefreak> at this rate i might have dapper by newyears :(
<dave_> how do i install azureus (bitorrent client)? i can run it but i want to install it so i can run it via icon, etc
<Uriku> you could have told me that!!!
<gnomefreak> sudo
<SAM_theman> Yo People
<gnomefreak> dave_, if you can run it its installed already just add it to launcher if it doesnt show up in menu
<dave_> i run fluxbox gnomefreak, dont like gnome, its too slow on my laptop
<dave_> and it wont run with the link i give it for the desktop menu
<gnomefreak> dave_, fluxbox is very minimal youll be lucky to get a menu entry or icon for it
<tristan> Uriku : is it working?
<dave_> ive got menu entry for everthing else i use! :p hehe
<Uriku> yarr... what do I need to type in the mount commad
<Uriku> root@87:~/Desktop# mount /dev/hda HD
<gnomefreak> dave_,  i have menu entries for half of what i use
<Uriku> I need some type
* gnomefreak brb
<tristan> Uriku : You should make a mount point before like mkdir /Desktop/Windows
<dave_> like wen i type 'which firefox' is shows /usr/bin so can i make a link somehow to add to there so azureus shows up in 'which'
<sewoyl> I wonder how many people wil lrecieve ubuntu cds as christmas presents :)
<Uriku> I have a folder ready
<Determinist> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<meepy> Is there a hotkey to switch working spaces?
<Uriku> I think I'm lagging
<Uriku> hm... this sometimes work:
<Uriku> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<sewoyl> meepy, ctrl alt <arrow key>
<meepy> Merci
<meepy> :)
<meepy> ..and merry christmas
<sewoyl> meepy, de rien
<tristan> Uriku : did you try to use the "disk " in System, Administration?
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys
<SAM_theman> i want to change my grub loader background how i do that?
<oris_wolfbane> how come $ sudo apt-get install php4 no longer works?
<Uriku> Tristan: I don't tink so, but I don't understand what do you mean
<johndarkhorse> meepy: ctrl-alt-l/r arrow
<meepy> :D
<Uriku> I know I need to use the mount command, I just don't know how to use it
<dave_> oh does anyone know how i can alter mouse acceleration in fluxbox? and keep it, i can change it in konqueror but it doesnt stay after reboot
<sewoyl> meepy, if you wish to use oenbox instead of metacity as window manager in gnome you will be able to switch desktop by scrolling the wheel over the desktop
<sewoyl> meepy, thats oPenbox
<meepy> hmm
<meepy> Something I will look into
<Uriku> d'ou!
<johndarkhorse> Uriku: in a terminal, type "man mount"
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Uriku about mount
<sewoyl> hey guys I have a question ... I've been trying to find the runlevel for textmode, this time on the hard drive install of breezy but inittab didn't help me as it doesnt say what level I should use ...
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sewoyl about bum
<Uriku> I think I'm getting there....
<salah> How do I install PHP with apache2 in ubuntu?
<ray> help
<tristan> Uriku : try something like sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/Windows/
<tristan> Uriku : where /dev/hdaX is the device and /media/Windows is the mount point
<tristan> Uriku : in your case it is the folder you created to mount
<Uriku> yes
<meheren> i need help! g++ is dead is there a way to do a complete system reinstallation without remvoin my current fiels?
<Uriku> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<Uriku>        mount -h                 : print this help
<Uriku>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<Uriku>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<Uriku> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<Uriku> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<Sh4d0x> woooooot everthing is reinstalled :D:D
<Uriku> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<Uriku>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<Uriku>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<Uriku>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<Uriku>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<Uriku> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<Uriku> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<Uriku> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<Uriku>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<tristan> Uriku : stop pasting here
<oris_wolfbane> salah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Uriku> or move a subtree:
<Uriku>        mount --move olddir newdir
<Uriku> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<tristan> Uriku : stop pasting here
<Uriku> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<Uriku> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<Uriku> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<Uriku> that's what it says
<bshumate> salah: sudo apt-get install php4
<bshumate> salah: or for PHP5 : sudo apt-get install php5
<Sh4d0x> but eurhm can someone tell me how to install a soundcard? i can play sounds but must be set at 60% to hear a bit sound
<sewoyl> johndarkhorse, looks like bum froze on me!
<Uriku> I guess it laggs
<bshumate> salah: that will install php and apache2
<tristan> Uriku : do you know which /dev/hdaX is your Windows partition?
<meheren> i need help!!! my compiler iis dead and ive tried everything is there a way to do a complete reinstallation without reformatting the partition??
<Uriku> yes
<Uriku> hda
<Uriku> wait....
<sewoyl> meheren, what is not working ?
<sewoyl> meheren, and the answer to your question is probably yes!!!
<sewoyl> meheren, probably dont even have to reinstall more than a couiplepackages
<sewoyl> couple packages* sorryu
<Uriku> nope... it's not working
<tristan> Uriku : In System, Administration, Disk, you should be able to know what is the /dev/hdaX for Windows
<_viridis_> hello everybody
<Uriku> I know I know it's /dev/hda
<yaniss> hello
<Sh4d0x> reboot brb
<_viridis_> i have intel hda (alc260) soundcard, and no success to get any sound from it. It is a well known problem. Maybe anyone solved it?
<meheren> g++ is not working
<yaniss> I just used formated a new hdd to ext3, I mounted but now every file operation I try it return me permision denied message
<tristan> Uriku : go with terminal in /etc/ and do more fstab
<meheren> when i try to install a package dpkg says that it can not find g++
<meheren> when i try to uninstall g++ it says it is there
<salah> bshumate: It can't find the package
<meheren> when i try to install it it says it ther already
<Uriku> well... I got somewhere
<meheren> lol i mean that when i try to uninstall it it thinks it is not there
<Uriku> it says the folder is alread mounted or busy
<meheren> i tried sudo apt-get -f isntall nothing
<meheren> i tried downloading the package then trunning d[kg maually nothing...
<tristan> Uriku : it says your Windows folder is mounted...?
<tristan> Uriku : what is your mount point...?
<Uriku> "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or HD busy
<Uriku> "
<Uriku> I am not sure what a mount point is
<bshumate> salah: which are you installing?
<Uriku> HD has a small lock icon on it
<salah> php5
<salah> I tried php4 too
<tristan> Uriku : you typed mount /dev/hda/ something. Something is the mount point. What is it?
<rednektek> I need some assistance can a person make a boot disk to install Ubuntu on an older system that dont suppord booting from CD and has no network connection??
<Uriku> HD
<tristan> Uriku : only HD...?
<Uriku> ./HD
<sewoyl> rednektek, its gotta be very old
<bshumate> salah: try : sudo apt-get update
<ray> quit
<stylez023> oo
<salah> bshumate: still not
<rednektek> its a laptop... Toshieba Tecra 720 CDT
<Uriku> I did: "mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda HD"
<ray> leave
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Uriku about ntfs
<bneuro1> join #ubuntu.it
<tristan> Uriku : I don't know it ./HD will work as a mounting point. Create a folder names HD in /media
<johndarkhorse> Uriku: there is a nice script that'll do that for you
<ray> unjoin
<phreak97> ok, how do i get wmv's working?
<phreak97> i have most of my other videos working
<Uriku> ok, I'll put it at /media
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell phreak97 about w32codecs
<phreak97> thats what im looking about
<phreak97> for*
<tristan> Uriku : And then try mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda /media/HD
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: then look at your PMs
<Uriku> root@87:/media# mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda /media/HD
<tristan> Uriku : then go to /media and open HD....
<Uriku> mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /media/HD busy
<yaniss> what means the 'cs' jubber position in a hdd?
<Uriku> I think it's mounted
<johndarkhorse> yaniss: "cable select" and it shouldn't be used
<meheren> can someone help me plz!!! i can't seem to be able to install any pckages
<meheren> g++ is dead
<yaniss> johndarkhorse: and pm2 position?
<bneuro1> what mean this dmesg : [4308341.910000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<bneuro1> [4308341.910000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<johndarkhorse> meheren: are you using synaptic?
<meheren> yes
<tristan> Uriku ; yes it seems so. Can you open /media/HD ?
<Seveas> meheren, put the errors you get on the pastebin
<meheren> pastebin?
<Uriku> it is empty
<Seveas> !tell meheren about pastebin
<Uriku> I think the CD is mounted, I just don't know where....
<Uriku> T_T
<tristan> Uriku : you try to mount the HD..., no?
<Uriku> HD*
<Uriku> sorry
<phreak97> my partition is mounted, why doesnt it show in Computer?
<Uriku> is there anyway to check?
<tristan> Uriku : there is nothing in media?
<Uriku> only HD
<Uriku> and it's not the hard drive
<Uriku> I'll change the name...
<SAM_theman> brb
<tristan> Uriku : how do you know it is not the hard drive?
<Uriku> because it is empty
<Uriku> root@87:/media# umount HD
<Uriku> umount: HD: not mounted
<tristan> Uriku : what do you see in System, Administration, Disk?
<tristan> Uriku :  in partition menu after
<Uriku> well... it says "status: inaccessible
<Uriku> "
<Uriku> and won't allow me to enable it
<tristan> Uriku : for partitions?
<tristan> Uriku : what is written for access path for your Windows partion
<Uriku> hmm... "none"
<Uriku> interesting
<meheren> seveas, i did under errors
<Uriku> yay!
<Uriku> I'm browsing the damn thing!
<meheren> seveas, acually ill put it under g++ corrupt error outputs
<Seveas> meheren, oof, corrupted status file :S
<bshumate> salah: you know how to edit files?
<meheren> ?
<MrPrimate> is it normal for ubuntu install to sit at "Configuring apt.... 25% Setting up primary installation repository" for more than 20 minutes ?
<meheren> seveas, ? what you mean?
<Seveas> meheren, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends g++4.0
<tristan> Uriku : try : sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/HD -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<meheren> ok
<Seveas> meheren, and then sudo apt-get -f install
<tristan> Uriku : and browse the HD directory...
<Varanger> hi
<Uriku> it is working!
<MrPrimate> has anyone ever had ubuntu install stall out at configuring apt 25%
<Varanger> do you know any utility to convert a divx video in a mpeg-2 video?
<chmod775> how can i configure wine for ubuntu
<chmod775> ?
<Uriku> now.... how do I make the HD folder in the Desktop accessable to me?
<Uriku> wait... never mind
<meheren> meheren@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -P --force-depends g++4.0
<meheren> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3860 package `g++-4.0':
<meheren>  missing version
<MrPrimate> chmod775- get the packages and read the docs that comes with
<phreak97> wow.. i almost have this to the point of being my primary os
<chmod775> ok
<phreak97> im incredibly close
<meheren> seveas , didn't work...
<phreak97> just a few creases to iron out
<MrPrimate> phreak97, you'll love it once you're used to it
<tristan> Uriku : the name of the device was wrong. But, you shouldn't write on it since it is NTFS
<yaniss> I just used formated a new hdd to ext3, I mounted but now every file operation I try it return
<Seveas> meheren, put lines 3855 to 3865 of that file on the pastebin
<yaniss>                 me permision denied message
<yaniss> I just used formated a new hdd to ext3, I mounted but now every file operation I try it return
<yaniss>                 me permision denied message
<phreak97> MrPrimate, i dont doubt that even slightly
<meheren> ok
<yaniss> sorry
<tristan> Uriku : right click on the desktop and choose create a shortcut
<chmod775> phreak97, what are u trying to install
<chmod775> ?
<tristan> Uriku : or mauncher I don't know in the English version
<meheren> permission deneyed
<chmod775> does any one know how to enable tranparency in gdesklets
<phreak97> chmod775,  not much atm
<meheren> open nautilus with sudo?
<Uriku> now I have an "HD" icon on the Desktop
<BoukenPink> Argh... I'm so frustrated right now. >.>
<phreak97> i want to give myself permissions to file system
<phreak97> i forget how
<Uriku> and no premissions to read it
<tristan> Then for name, choose the name you want to appear on the desltop and for command type : nautilus /media/HD
<Uriku> oh!
<Uriku> I went to the root's Desktop
<meheren> seveas, even root says permission deneyed
<Uriku> now.... how do I get to the original user Desktop?
<Uriku> T_T
<phreak97> chmod775,  i want to know why my fat32 partition doesnt show up in Computer or on the desktop
<BoukenPink> I tried to install fglrx for my ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV and when I had it enabled in xorg.conf, my system would freeze (except the mouse) a couple minutes after logging on... >.>
<phreak97> it did before
<Uriku> shoot me now...
<tristan> Uriku : now everything is working except you can't read the partition right?
<got> Hey all, just wanted to say thanks for all the support, this little chat-room has helped me out over the past year! :) thanks again everyone...
<phreak97> then i restarted and it was gone, i tried to remount it after that and still no luck
<chmod775> oh phreak97 does'nt it show up?
<phreak97> im assuming i wrote something wrong in fstab
<Uriku> wait! I have an idea
<phreak97> no, it doesnt
<Uriku> oh the hell with that! the HD mount is accessable!
<ulisse> hello!
<phreak97> and the folder its mounted to is acting empty
<meheren> seveas, how can i open this file?
<ulisse> has anybody already tried gaim2 voice features?
<phreak97> although, the partition is probably empty
<phreak97> lol
<nmsa> my dhcp is not giving ip to the other pc ... i have all configured but something's wrong ... where can I see some log files  for dhcp?
<tristan> Uriku : now everything is working?
<Seveas> meheren, less /var/lib/dpkg/status
<thanatosys> does anyone know of a way i can remove modules out of the kernel so that whenever I connect my palm with vmware running it automatically sends the device to vmware not ubuntu
<bshumate> nmsa: probably in /var/log ?
<Uriku> ...T_T...
<meheren> ok
<phreak97> chmod775,  can you tell me how to give myself full permissions to / ?
<Uriku> how do I change to the root user?
<Uriku> not in the kernal
<nmsa> bshumate: there is nothign there
<chmod775> chmod 777 /
<chmod775> here you go
<phreak97> cool
<phreak97> thats the one
<phreak97> whats 775 then? :P
<Uriku> how do I log in as root?
<meheren> seveas, ok i put it under the same name as the last
<Uriku> he has all the premissions
<Seveas> Uriku, not, you use sudo to become root
<Uriku> ok, then how do I opne a window file browser>?
<ClayG> is there no way to install pine through synaptic?
<phreak97> is sudo chmod 777 / all i have to type?
<meheren> seveas, it is under g++ curropt error output
<phreak97> cos it didnt seem to work
<Seveas> meheren, backup that file and remove all lines that relate to g++
<phreak97> i know it's chmod 777, i remember now, but it still isnt working
<Seveas> then rery installing it
<tristan> Uriku : nautilus
<chmod775> wait i m on the phone
<phreak97> k
<tristan> type : sudo nautilus
<meheren> ok
<nmsa> I have a crossed cable between the pc's ... lan connected. I need a cressed or no?
<Demian___> hello
<phreak97> nmsa, if you have no hub, switch, router, or otherwise, then yes, you need a crossover
<Demian___> what's the best way to convert .rm to a better video format
<Demian___> ?
<Uriku> yay!
<tristan> Uriku : I assume everything is OK now
<Seveas> Demian___, mencoder may help
<bshumate> nmsa: check /var/log/messages for dhcpd errors
<Demian___> Hee seveas :)
<nmsa> phreak97: I have no hub nor switch
<Demian___> cool thnx
<phreak97> nmsa,  then you do need the crossover cable
<Uriku> T_T.... why me!?!?!
<Uriku> the File browser can't show files with hebrew names
<nmsa> lan card are direct connected, ok, perfect then ... I shall check messages in /var/log
<got> ? regarding software updates in Ubuntu, when software updates are installed, is it reqired to reboot system?
<Uriku> I'll try to reboot and stat with Hebrew interface.....
<Uriku> bye
<shawnh>  your welcome
<bshumate> nmsa: are you using a crossover cable to connect the two machines together?
<meheren> ok i did what was the command to run again?
<shawnh> used to use net meeting
<phreak97> chmod775,  it's just gone 3am, will you be much longer on the phone?
<meheren> wasn't it something like dpkg -P --???-???
<phreak97> it's just made / read only
<shawnh> where  do  you  live  phreak97
<chmod775> yes
<chmod775> tell me
<phreak97> australia
<chmod775> phreak97,
<meheren> seveas,?
<phreak97> yup?
<shawnh> just after  9:30 am here
<chmod775> what ;s the problem
<chmod775> ?
* ulisse wishes a Merry Christmas to everybody!
<phreak97> i want to be able to set permissions
<phreak97> and all i have now is greyed out boxes
<chmod775> to which directory
<chmod775> ?
* meheren wishes a Merry Christmas to u to ulisse and evry one else!
<phreak97> pretty much everything
<nmsa> bshumate: yes
<chmod775> but why?
<frankreijnhout> hi all
<phreak97> file system for now
<Fujoor> what is the command to see ones ip number? lwconfig? ipconfig? i forgot it
<nmsa> bshumate: and I can
<chmod775> ifconfig
<phreak97> so i can put stuff in folders
<Fujoor> ah tahts it, thanks
<phreak97> rather than look at stuff thats already there
<Seveas> meheren, sudo apt-get -f install
<chmod775> only set permissions to that folder
<nmsa> bshumate: and I can't ping the pc's even with fixed IP's
<meheren> ok
<chmod775> why do u want to set to all
<chmod775> ?
<phreak97> make things easier
<phreak97> i did it last install
<chmod775> chmod 777 /home/phreak97 something like this
<meheren> moment of truth...
<chmod775> prefix with sudo
<phreak97> ill give it a go
<Fujoor> chmod: howcome ifconfig doesnt work in ubuntu?
<frankreijnhout> i guess there are no non - oss tools in the default reposetory's... i am missing things like skype, divx, and win32codecs. are there any reposetory's that do have this packages ?
<meheren> hmmm
<chmod775> Fujoor, are u on wireless
<meheren> seveas,Reading package lists... Error!
<meheren> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<meheren> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<meheren> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Fujoor> chmod: no, normal eth0
<phreak97> didnt help
<BoukenPink> ... How do I change a symlink? :3
<phreak97> you sure theres no switch for chmod?
<phreak97> everything has a padlock icon on it now
<phreak97> like it locked everything
<Varanger> does someone know any utility to convert a divx video in a mpeg-2 video?
<phreak97> Varanger,  i used virtualdub in windows
<phreak97> but you have to have the mpeg-2 encoding codecs
<Varanger> Where can I get them?
<phreak97> lol i dunno
<chmod775> phreak97, what error u are getting
<phreak97> was a long time ago
<chmod775> ?
<johndarkhorse> Varanger: use synaptic and search for mpeg
<chmod775> what are u trying to do?
<phreak97> chmod775,  none
<chmod775> huh?
<SAM_theman> http://media.putfile.com/JediSpam-and-g00se-001
<SAM_theman> :D
<phreak97> when i right click on something, click properties, then click permissions, i want to be able to change stuff
<meheren> seveas, it did not work
<Seveas> meheren, ok, I need a bit more from that file, lines 3600 - 3700 will do
<chmod775> try to give sudo permissions
<meheren> ok... wow!
<chmod775> just refer to www.ubuntuguide.org
<Sh4d0x> hi SAM_theman :D
<SAM_theman> Yo
<SAM_theman> i missed u
<SAM_theman> for 2 hours
<Sh4d0x> ow?
<SAM_theman> lool j/k
<Sh4d0x> player :p
<SAM_theman> :D
<phreak97> chmod775,  will that help me get rid of the orange padlocks which chmod 777 managed to make?
<Seveas> chmod775, DON'T
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org is crap
<Sh4d0x> which was the command you gave me yesterday for gdesklets?
<Seveas> better refer to help.ubuntu.com
<chmod775> What Seveas ?
<shawnh> is this  xchat?
<meheren> seveas, ok it is underr /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pashaw> Sh4d0x,   huh?   xchat is a program   this is IRC
<pashaw> Sh4d0x,   sorry  auto complete   mesedup
<meheren> i gave you lines 3842-3889
<shawnh> okay then
<shawnh>  what is the differance
<Sh4d0x> pashaw, idd :)
<Sh4d0x> pashaw, np :)
<Uriku> it's me... again... T_T
<phreak97> 6.12.	
<phreak97> How do I change files/folders permissions?
<phreak97> 
<phreak97>    1.
<phreak97>       Right click the file or folder. Select the Properties option. Select the Permissions tab. For the Owner, Group and Others check/uncheck the Read, Write, Execute options to set or unset permissions.
<shawnh> uruki
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Uriku> the file browser doesn't show any files in Hebrew
<chmod775> wait phreak97
<Uriku> though I guess it's because it's on an NTFS HD
<NetGrunt> hi there
<phreak97> ok, my bad
<phreak97> chmod775,  this is what it tells me to do, this is what i cannot do
<chmod775> phreak97,
<chmod775> cool will you
<Seveas> meheren, ok, i'm puzzled, can you gzip the file and send it to dennis@ubuntu.com
<NetGrunt> Does anybody know which is the best way to copy a DVD under Ubuntu 5.10 ? (Like DVDShrink under windows)
<meheren> ok
<Uriku> any chat channels about Israeli Ubuntu?
<phreak97> well what do i do?
<chmod775> do u want to set permission by right clicking right?
<chmod775> chill and breathe first
<Seveas> UrbanFox, #ubuntu-il or #ubuntu-he perhaps
<meheren> you sure you wnat me to gzip it?
<phreak97> yup
<chmod775> wait
<chmod775> let me
<chmod775> see
<navarone> Uriku ^ read what Seveas posted
<Sh4d0x> Seveas how do you switch channel? :$
<Seveas> navarone, good catch :)
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, depends on your client :)
<chmod775> phreak97, u want to create a folder and set the permission using nautilus right ?
<navarone> Sh4d0x,  /join #channel name
<pashaw> Ubuntu channel list  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Sh4d0x> navarone thnx :) maybe i'll find a dutch server :D
<phreak97> chmod775,  what's nautilus?
<navarone> Sh4d0x, are you using Xchat?
<phreak97> lol
<Uriku> ooh! I know htat
<Sh4d0x> navarone yup
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: your file manager/desktop
<Uriku> nautilus is a file browser
<chmod775> what the heck are u trying to do
<chmod775> ?
<phreak97> then yes
<Sh4d0x> navarone but i like to add this server to my gaim
<chmod775> u r confusing me
<Seveas> meheren, i'm afk for a sec, PM me when the mail is sent :)
<chmod775> see create a folder using a regular user
<phreak97> well
<phreak97> holdon
<chmod775> and u can go and chnage the permissions
<phreak97> ill take a screenshot of this
<navarone> Sh4d0x, try Windows/Cahnnel List in menu...you can refresh list and in "Regex" field put in word to match to get certain channerls "ie Dutch" for Dutch channels
<Uriku> only trouble is that the room is quite empty
<meheren> ok
<meheren> sry my comp is starting to lag a bit
<Sh4d0x> navarone, thnx
<navarone> np
<meheren> i have a hundred thoused windows open
<navarone> meheren must be drafty...but you are using breezy...:)
<Uriku> well... I think I should stop at the peek...
<Fujoor> howcome no matter what i install my linux whants me to put in the ubuntu cd
<Uriku> bye
<Fujoor> wants
<meheren> pIII 500 lol
<kestas> Fujoor, you need to change your sources.list to get from online repos
<phreak97> this shows the greyed out checkboxes, and the padlock icons
<meheren> ah! how do i pm?
<phreak97> both of which i want to change
<phreak97> bah, ill be back tomorrow
<navarone> meheren you can only pm if you are registered...yopur nick that is
<johndarkhorse> Fujoor: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the line with deb cdrom in it
<phreak97> it's 3:30
<phreak97> so much for my early night
<meheren> it is
<Fujoor> ah, okej, thanks guys
<phreak97> i got hooked into linux again instead
<Fujoor> only those with cdrom, right? not the universe ones
<meheren> my nick is regitered
<phreak97> thanks for your help chmod775 , much appreciated
<quentin> LINUX RULES!!!!!
<johndarkhorse> Fujoor: there should be only one line with cdrom in it
<chmod775> Man I did'nt help u at all
<phreak97> if you want to get the screenshot im sending you, you can see what i want to dso anyway
<phreak97> do*
<chmod775> if u create folders using root
<NewIRC> im downloading  dapper drake 6.04
<chmod775> they will be greyed out
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<navarone> phreak try that to paste
<phreak97> chmod775,  how do i even login as root? is it possible?
<johndarkhorse> chmod we don't use root in ubuntu
<chmod775> create a folder using a regular user and then right click folder proerpties
<yee> excuse me! could someone tell me how to speed up Wine?
<quentin> does anyone know how to get a Lexmark 510 Series printer hooked up to a windows printer over the network working
<NewIRC> the new ubuntu
<NewIRC> have the firefox 1.5 installed :)
<chmod775> and then they are not geryed out
<Fujoor> john: aah it worked, lovely, thanks :D
<chmod775> phreak97, yes
<chmod775> sudo root passwd
<chmod775> change the password and then login
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: do not advise that please
<meheren> new irc you should use 1.7
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: sudo works fine, and is how ubuntu handles superuser duties
<malv> how would I keep ohci-hcd from being loaded on boot?
<chmod775> johndarkhorse, folks are u gonna help this guy instead of telling me
<chmod775> thing
<chmod775> s
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: creating a root account will not do you any good, you can anything you like using "sudo"
<malv> i added the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it still gets loaded
<NewIRC> meheren  why ?
<NewIRC> you mean 1.07 ?
<meheren> no
<meheren> 1.7 beta version
<phreak97> chmod775,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6127
<NewIRC> new beta ?
<chmod775> k
<NewIRC> news for me
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: unfortunately i'm in an office answering multiple phone lines and dispatching taxicabs, or i would be more helpful, but please dont adivse setting up a root account
<meheren> 1.5 is current
<NewIRC> yes
<NewIRC> yes but i dont knewd that they have a new beta 1.7
<chmod775> then help this guy out If u know better
<SAM_theman> GUYS look this is Co0l
<SAM_theman> omg
<navarone> johndarkhorse, I would guess you'll be even busier come New Years...lol
<chmod775> phreak97, see
<xerophyte>  does anybody know any other ampache kind of software???
<SAM_theman> i love you mplayer movie plugin
<chmod775> first create a folder using a regular user
<SAM_theman> http://x700.putfile.com/videos/33417442439.mpg
<SAM_theman> haha
<chmod775> and then goto GUI and right click
<NewIRC> oh but this one 1.7 is not firefox
<chmod775> and then u can set ur permissions
<SAM_theman> i had to save it to my hardrive
<phreak97> chmod775,  those padlocks werent there before i did chmod 777 /
<phreak97> if i can just get rid of them again ill be happy
<chmod775> wait
<chmod775> it's rwx for user
<Polygon89> hey i have a question, im installing ati drivers and this article im reading says to "stop and restart" your X server, can someone explain how this is done?
<chmod775> r-x for group and others r-x
<chmod775> so do a chmod 755
<pashaw> Polygon89,    ctrl+alt+backspace
<chmod775> u revert ot back
<Polygon89> thats it?
<kemik> Polygon89:  yes
<Polygon89> thanks once again pashaw ;)
<pashaw> :P
<chmod775> phreak97,
<phreak97> chmod775,  that got rid of them, thanks heaps
<Polygon89> ill come back if all hell breaks loose
<Sh4d0x> cedega was the emulator for games hu?
<bob832> where could i find info about writing a firestarter script that changes the interface on boot?
<chmod775> now anything else?
<kemik> Sh4d0x:  yes
<phreak97> lemme see
<chmod775> What were u trying earlier to do ?
<chmod775> tell me maybe I may be able to help you
<Papageno> How can I upgrade my firefox to 1.5? apt-get only has 1.0.7. Is this recommended? If not, why not?
<Sh4d0x> kemik: do i also need a .exe emulator then?
<grajul> im having a problem with adept when i open it it says Su returned with an error. does any one no how to fix it
<phreak97> chmod775,  make it so i have permissions
<phreak97> to /
<chmod775> make what
<kemik> Sh4d0x:  cedega is a windows emulator with 3d support
<pashaw> !firefox
<chmod775> hey phreak97 don't do that
<ubotu> well, firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<chmod775> ok
<hhurtta> merry christmas to all of you. Dont spend all the christmas on computer...
<chmod775> u can mess up with the system
<chmod775> doing that
<phreak97> hmm
<chmod775> plzzzzzzzzz
<meheren> firefox is the best!
<meheren> (opera is second)
<phreak97> well, i have to go for now anyway
<Sh4d0x> kemik: ooh nice, so i don't need any other 3D setting program
<phreak97> so itll stay as is
<phreak97> btw i got gmail going in evolution
<pashaw> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<meheren> hhurtta don't worry i will!!
<phreak97> if you were here for that
<chmod775> cool
<chmod775> huh phreak97
<chmod775> ?
<phreak97> well, thanks for that
<phreak97> 'night
<bob832> i am trying to setup whereami and wanted to make a script to change the interface based on "where i'm at"
<chmod775> k
<chmod775> ur welcome
<paal> where do i find the console in ubuntu?
<bob832> paal: applicantions/accessories/terminal
<paal> thanks :P ive just installed ubuntu!
<bob832> np
<beub> il y a des francais
<uber_spaced> what package do i install to allow me to ssh into my machine?
<niffe> uber_spaced: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Goshawk> uber_spaced, openssh-server: usr/sbin/sshd
<Goshawk> for the server
<uber_spaced> thanks
<Goshawk> and ssh for the client
<Malachi> Now that Ubuntu is FINALLY up and running correctly on my computer.....
<Malachi> What should I do?
<Goshawk> Malachi, whatever you wanna do with a free OS
<uber_spaced> haha.  when I first installed, i didnt have 127.0.0.1 in my hosts.allow file... that would explain why I couldnt ssh
<Malachi> That's the thing.
<uber_spaced> thanks for your help.
<Malachi> I got it because I love OpenSource,
<dfgas> how do i get firefox to play asf files?
<Malachi> And I like Linux (from what I've dealt with it)
<Khisanth> heh a solution looking for a problem
<Malachi> But now it's just sitting there.
<Goshawk> Malachi, ok next step is to find programs to replace windows ones
<Malachi> Starting with a good video editing software.
<Malachi> Any ideas?
<Goshawk> Malachi, yep cinerella
<Goshawk> Malachi, but wait
<Malachi> I've tried JahShaka, but it doesn't have any good tutorials.
<Malachi> Cinerella?
<Goshawk> it can be written wrong
<Malachi> Goshawk, what can be written wrong?
<Goshawk> Malachi, no it's right http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<Sh4d0x> hmm strange
<Malachi> I'll check it out.
<Goshawk> Malachi, jahshaka and cinerella seem to be the best ones
<Malachi> Okay.
<Goshawk> but they are not supported n ubuntu
<Goshawk> s/n/on
<Malachi> Any good tutorials out there?
<Goshawk> cinerella is an old program and there are a lot of tutorial, google it
<Sh4d0x> i got 2 os (win xp & ubuntu) but the time in my xp isn't correct :s there is a difference of an houre :s can someone tell me how to fix this?
<Goshawk> jahshaka is newest, and i don't know
<Unity> kino is a video editor for kde
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, when you installed ubuntu did you set the time to gtm?
<Sh4d0x> goshawk yup
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, that's the problem
<Sh4d0x> goshawk huh?
<Malachi> I'll get both. What can it hurt?
<Goshawk> Windows use the hw clock set to local time
<Malachi> Goshawk, what's the difference between Cinerella and HeroineWarrior's version?
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk, so how can I fix this now? do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
* xota saluda!
<Goshawk> Malachi, i think that HeroineWarrior is the company that produces cinerella, i never used it, so i don't know
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, reinstall (and format) are windows-like words
<Goshawk> you are in  linux :D
<Malachi> Ah.
<Goshawk> linux can be set to use hw clock for localtime or gtm
<Goshawk> you should dpkg-reconfigure something
<Goshawk> give me more minutes
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk ok, :)
<thegladiator> how can i umount a cd (faulty seemingly) which is being read all the time !
<bDerrly> thegladiator, eject it?
<irvin> thegladiator, sudo umount /media/cdrom
<thegladiator> eject with immediate effect
<thegladiator> sudo doesnt work
<thegladiator> says device is busy
<thegladiator> since the cd is faulty
<bDerrly> do you have nautilus looking in it?
<irvin> thegladiator, sudo umount -f /media/cdrom
<thegladiator> linux tries to read it and fails
<bDerrly> how do you know it is mounted?
<thegladiator> -f
<conn> can someone with dapper please show me the proposed packages to be removed when you "sudo apt-get remove locales" please?
<bDerrly> conn, if you look at the man page for apt-get there is the --dry-run setting i believe
<conn> (don't accept this, I just need to know so I can reinstall what I removed after doing this)
<thegladiator> it is mounted coz i can see the cdrom symbol in dekstop and moreover it is a VCD and when i try to play a movie ( i can see the file) , it kinda goes into this mode
<bDerrly> conn, and i would recommend using dpkg --purge rather than apt-get remove
<Evil_Whisper> I need some help with compiling wine please. :-)
<bDerrly> thegladiator, if your only hint is that it is on the desktop then it is the automounter and should allow you to just eject the disc
<conn> bDerrly: I need to know the answer please, I already removed locales and it removed language-pack-en and other packages, I need to know precisely what they were
<conn> (to reinstall)
<bDerrly> conn, well, it is going to vary by install
<conn> well if you can give me the results it may help, even if on breezy
<Polygon89> hi again.....
<bDerrly> conn, what i msged you is from dapper
<Polygon89> ummm ubuntu does not boot up now... and i did nothing to it since i installed it yesterday besides installing ndis wrapper
<bDerrly> Polygon89, how about an error message?
<Polygon89> yeah
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x,  hwclock --set --date=newdate
<Polygon89> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<conn> thanks, I got it
<Goshawk> where newdate is 'month/day/year/ hour:min:sec'
<Evil_Whisper> Polygon89: Have you tried Fsck?
<Goshawk> when you did it contact me again
<Polygon89> im like brand new and i have no idea what that is...
<Polygon89> like i said i just installed it yesterday and today it wont boot up
<Evil_Whisper> Polygon89: Do you have a liveCD?
<Polygon89> (it booted up yesterday btw)
<Polygon89> i have a knoppix live cd, not one of ubuntu
<Evil_Whisper> I think that might work
<Evil_Whisper> hold on
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk, so i just have to type that command in a terminal?
<Evil_Whisper> !fsck
<bDerrly> Polygon89, it looks like grub is pointing to an incorrect device
<bDerrly> unknown-block (0,0)
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, yep sudo  hwclock  --localtime --set --date=newdate
<Polygon89> well why did it change, i didnt do anything to it
<bDerrly> Polygon89, what is your hard drive setup?
<Polygon89> unless windows did something to it
<Polygon89> ok i got a 120 gig
<DJ_Mirage> hi, my display doesnt want to go above 1024x768 under ubuntu, where can I change that in config files ?, its supposed to do 1600x1200 :)
<Polygon89> with 3 partitons
<bDerrly> Polygon89, have you installed windows since you installed ubuntu?
<Polygon89> one: windows
<Polygon89> two: ntfs with programs
<Evil_Whisper> DJ_Mirage: have you installed your graphics card drivers?
<DJ_Mirage> yup
<DJ_Mirage> the ati drivers
<Polygon89> three: fat32 for a shared partition between windows and linux
<bDerrly> Polygon89, ICK!
<bDerrly> don't use fat32 for linux....no no no!
<Polygon89> ?
<Polygon89> noooo
<Evil_Whisper> DJ_Mirage: You can try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dfgas> how do i get firefox to play asf files?
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk, euhm and that really works everytime i boot?
<Polygon89> i have
<Fujoor> what is the file manager in ubuntu called?
<Polygon89> a second hard drive
<Polygon89> for linux
<bDerrly> Fujoor, nautilus
<Polygon89> that is just for stuff i need on both OSES
<DJ_Mirage> Evil_Whisper, thanks :)
<Polygon89> like music
<Evil_Whisper> DJ_Mirage: Be very careful though and back it up first
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, no wait
<Fujoor> bderrly: thanks
<bDerrly> Polygon89, ok, phew...
<Evil_Whisper> You welcom DJ_Mirage
<Polygon89> yeah
<Evil_Whisper> *welcome
<bDerrly> Polygon89, so you have a second drive with ext3?
<Polygon89> no i had windows xp home installed before linux
<Polygon89> yeah
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, now do sudo hwclock
<bDerrly> Polygon89, you're getting to a grub screen?
<Goshawk> and paste here
<Polygon89> yeah
<Polygon89> it asks me what os to boot
<Polygon89> ubuntu, ubuntu recover and windows
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk k, a sec
<bDerrly> and ubuntu fails with the error you pasted earlier?
<Polygon89> yes
<bDerrly> have you tried ubuntu-recovery?
<Polygon89> no
<Evil_Whisper> Does anyone know how to fix the issue where when you compile wine and try to install it it says It cannot overwrite the mime file because its in capplets-data as well?
<Polygon89> does that give me a command line?
<bDerrly> give that a whirl see if you can find any relevant error messages
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk: "za 24 dec 2005 18:32:29 CET  -0.167813 seconden
<Sh4d0x> " is the result
<Polygon89> ok ill try that real fast
<Polygon89> brb
<bDerrly> Polygon89, i can't remember...
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, it it right?
<Polygon89> cant remember what?
<johndarkhorse> Evil_Whisper: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Goshawk> s/it/is
<bDerrly> if it takes you to a command line "reboot" will reboot your machine
<Polygon89> ok
<Polygon89> thanks
<Polygon89> ill give it a try
<Polygon89> brb
<bDerrly> good luck  :)
<Polygon89> yep
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk, yes, but in windows it will now be 17:32
<BoukenPink> Alrighty... I've tried to install fglrx for my AIW Radeon 8500DV, and when it's enabled in xorg.conf my computer freezes (except the mouse) after about a minute after I've logged on... and I'm prety new, and tried out a couple things I've found on the forums to no avail and the same freezing result... Could anyone please help me? :D
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, wait
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk oki :)
<navarone> evilwhisper you can try #WineHQ
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, now do sudo hwclock -s
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk ok, just a sec
<BoukenPink> I wanted to play America's Army. >.>
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk, it just starts a new line
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, ok now do date
<Goshawk> "date"
<Goshawk> and paste
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk: k
<navarone> BoukenPink,  try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk: "za dec 24 18:36:07 CET 2005
<Sh4d0x> " is the result
<Chris_Tucker> how do i fix this without rebooting?
<Chris_Tucker> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Chris_Tucker> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<BoukenPink> navarone, I've been browsing that thread... So far, nothing... but I'll keep looking. >.>
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, ok it's right, now it should work, if it will not look at /usr/share/zone
<Goshawk> info
<Goshawk> Sh4d0x, now reeboot
<bshumate> Chris_Tucker:  lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bshumate> Chris_Tucker: find the proc grabbing the file, and kill it
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk ok thnx very much
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk brb
<Chris_Tucker> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<Chris_Tucker> Output information may be incomplete.
<irvin> Chris_Tucker, are you using synaptic and apt at the same time?
<navarone> BoukenPink,  good luck :)
<grajul> hello im having trouble launching adapt can anyone help me
<Chris_Tucker> irvin: no, another instance of apt-get died on me...
<Chris_Tucker> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Chris_Tucker> [1] + Stopped sudo apt-get remove php4-gd
<BoukenPink> navarone, Thanks. :)
<cyphos> is there a startup guide yet for 5.10?
<Polygon89> well i cant boot up in recovery mode either
<navarone> BoukenPink, I'm using anvidia card...so I can't offer much input
<Polygon89> error messages: crc error
<cyphos> does the 5.04 directly apply to 5.10?
<navarone> Polygon89, are you trying to boot a live cd?
<Polygon89> VFS cannot open root device "mapper/Ubuntu-root" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Polygon89> please append a correct "root=" boot option
<bob832> cyphos:  i use the 5.04 guide and everything works fine
<Polygon89> and the same error as last time
<cyphos> great, thanks
<Polygon89> no not from a live cd
<bob832> cyphos: to answer your other question, i'm not sure about an updated one for 5.10
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell cyphos about faq
<shwag> a USB drive is automounting, but I dont have permissions to modify the files on it. How do I fix this ?
<bshumate> Chris_Tucker:  lsof | egrep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<pashaw> DJ_Mirage,   resolution problem?
<bshumate> Chris_Tucker: nm...bleurgh
<Chris_Tucker> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<Chris_Tucker> Output information may be incomplete.
<Polygon89> so anyone have any advise for me and my unbootable ubuntu? =/
<Polygon89> **advice
<pashaw> Polygon89,  your windows boots?
<Polygon89> yeah
<Polygon89> im on it now
<pashaw> Polygon89,   what bootloader?
<navarone> Polygon89, did you jsut do dist upgrade?
<Polygon89> its the defualt one from the installation, i thing grub
<Polygon89> and no i didnt do a dist upgrade
<Polygon89> i wiped my hard drive and installed it fresh
<bDerrly> Polygon89, well, this is going to be a choice for you:  boot a live cd and try to fix grub with a howto or reinstall ubuntu.  personally i would take the challenge and try to fix grub with a live cd
<Polygon89> will i need to download a unbuntu live cd
<bDerrly> Polygon89, i think it looks like grub is pointing to the wrong boot device
<bDerrly> Polygon89, you can use knoppix.
<Polygon89> cause i have a knoppix live cd here cause i needed to do some partition stuffs
<Polygon89> ok
<bDerrly> i use my knoppix for all my live booting
<bDerrly> Polygon89, did you say you installed xp before or after linux?
<Polygon89> so how do i make grub point to the right device
<Fujoor> i only seem to have partioned one of my harddisk, how do i find the other one?
<Polygon89> i had XP installed on one hard drive
<Polygon89> and then yesterday i installed ubuntu on a completly different hard drive
<bDerrly> Polygon89, and ubuntu booted without problems yesterday?
<Polygon89> so what exactly do i need to do to make grub point to the right device?
<Polygon89> yes
<Polygon89> right after install
<Polygon89> and i installed ndis wrapper
<Polygon89> didnt do anything with it and rebooted the computer and booted into windows xp
<bDerrly> Polygon89, you need to open up a text editor (probably nano) and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Polygon89> what SHOULD it say
<bDerrly> hey cool, comcast is here!  :)
<bDerrly> getting cable modem installed today :)
<Polygon89> cool
<decklin> where is the 'component' box in bugzilla? (entering a new report)
<bDerrly> Polygon89, that depends on what drive your linux is on
<bshumate> Chris_Tucker: you have to use sudo for that command i gave...
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk: yup it worked
<Polygon89> its on my second hard drive
<Sh4d0x> Goshawk, thnQ
<bDerrly> Polygon89, second hard drive first partition?
<navarone> POly...you can use install cd and type rescue at boot promt...should be able to reinstall grub then.  You need to know what partition boot is on...ie hda2 or whatever. After rescue mode loads type mkdir /mnt/mydir   then mount /dev/<hd## /mnt/mydir...you can then acces drive and reinstall grub
<Polygon89> well i didnt change anything when ubuntu installation was at partiton discs
<Polygon89> in the list there, it was in this order: primary, logical (under logical) root and swap
<pashaw> Polygon89,   have you tried the recovery option       seems like your grub should be mounting (1,0) not (0,0) anyway
<Polygon89> i tried booting up in recovery mode and it didnt boot
<pashaw> Polygon89,   maybe just the main kernel entry got whacked
<Polygon89> well the strange thing is HOW did it get whacked
<Polygon89> i literally installed this yesterday
<Polygon89> unless windows has a "kill all linux installations" program
<Polygon89> i didnt do anything to it...
<navarone> Polygon89, are you still dual booting? And if so, did you install ubuntu on first or second partition? Or on seperate drive?
<Polygon89> yes im dual booting, and ubuntu is on a SEPPRATE drive
<ilba7r> polygon89 can you state in detail what you did
<christopher> How do i add windows to grub?
<batman> hey has anyone tried to install the lexmark x1100 series printer/scanner?
<Polygon89> ok
<pashaw> navarone,   2nd drive   first partition       1st drive is all windows stuff
<bDerrly> then the line that starts with root under the Ubuntu kernel title needs to have root  (hd1,0)
<apokryphos> !tell christopher about grub
<Polygon89> yesterday: i installed ubuntu
<Polygon89> installed it, then booted up
<navarone> hmmm...so dev should be hdb1?
<Polygon89> installed ndiswrapper, then restarted my comp and booted into windows
<Polygon89> thats it
<navarone> or hdb0
<bDerrly> Polygon89, read the last line i wrote
<ilba7r> so you have installed window first then ubuntu
<bDerrly> it looks like you're trying to boot from root (hd0,0) which would be windows
<Polygon89> where is that line suppost to be located?
<pashaw> navarone,   for grub it sould be (1,0)    2nd drive  first partition
<Polygon89> ilba: yeah
<ilba7r> do you know what harddisk or partition you have them on
<pashaw> well  hd1
<Polygon89> well i think the windows disc is hd1
<pashaw> Polygon89,     hard drive count starts at 0
<Polygon89> how do i tell which hard drive is what number
<navarone> Polygon89, I had similar prob recently after resizing partitons. I went into Windows and accidently set wrong partiton as boot...<s> HAd to use rescue cd to reset boot drive oops
<pashaw>  Polygon89   in a master/slave  master is 0  slave is 1
<Polygon89> so then my windows disc is 0 and the one with linux is 1
<batman> Polygon89, you can always read the volume label :P
* navarone praises Ranaish pm
<pashaw> Polygon89,   yes if your jumpers are set  the way to describe
<Polygon89> cause i know i set the second hard drive to be the slave
<navarone> Polygon89, did you set bootloader in mbr?
<pashaw> Polygon89,  im such a lilo freak       i think grub has hotkey to customize the booting
<Polygon89> i left whatever ubuntu displayed at defualt
<ilba7r> are you able to log into window now polygon
<batman> can someone help guide me on installing a lexmark printer? i looked on the ubuntu forum but i had no luck with the way they said to do it
<Polygon89> yes
<navarone> Poly...press "e" at grub boot menu to edit boot parameters
<Polygon89> im in windows now
<pashaw> navarone,   bootloader is working  grub boots hiw windows
<ilba7r> so it is not bootloader error
<Polygon89> want me to give the error message?
<navarone> yes
<Polygon89> this is the one when i get when i try to boot into ubuntu (not recovery mode)
<decklin> is there anyone here who knows how to use bugzilla?
<Polygon89> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<shwag> a USB drive is automounting, but I dont have permissions to modify the files on it. How do I fix this ?
<Malachi> How do I use "deb"?
<Polygon89> when i boot in recover mode it has that error and "VFS: cannot open root device "mapper/Ubuntu-root" or unknown0block(0,0)
<Polygon89> **unknown-block
<ilba7r> polygong from what you said i think our roo fs is on (hd1,0) right
<Polygon89> most likely
<Polygon89> cause hd0 is my windows disc
<Polygon89> according to computer management in windows
<Sh4d0x> polygon89 euhm no i don't think so :) hd0 is your entire disk
<ilba7r> do you know how to use a rescue cd
<navarone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27709&page=2 <-- this thread has instructions for redoing initrd for specific kernel...that may be prob
<Polygon89> i have two hard drives
<ilba7r> sh4dox he has two hard disks
<Sh4d0x> polygon89 first partition is hda1 (1= 1e partition ,, a = first disk)
<Polygon89> i have a knoppix live cd
<nanno>  does anyone know how to control the date that applications run within wine? for example, if I want an app to think it is one year ago
<navarone> nanno...lol...are you using time limited software? <s>
<ilba7r> polygong do you have the ubuntu installation cd
<Polygon89> yah
<ilba7r> you can use that
<ilba7r> soo on boot type rescue will take you into the rescue mode
<nanno> navarone, never! ;)
<Polygon89> what do i do in there?
<ilba7r> follow the screens than it will tell you where is your root system you can mount it then
<Sh4d0x> polygon89 how you mean?
<Polygon89> will that fix the problem just temporarly?
<Polygon89> (sp)
<ilba7r> no you have to reinstall grub
<Polygon89> i see
<ilba7r> after mounting is successfull you will enter a shell
<kaffeend> Happy Christmas you weirdos :P
<Polygon89> let me read the fourm post that naverone posted, its my exact problem
<Polygon89> one sec
<ilba7r> ok
<Sh4d0x> ilba7r when using 2 disk a partion on 2e disk will look like hdb1 :)
<ilba7r> merry christmas to you too happy
<shwag> how do I globally change the permissions of a mounted drive ?
<navarone> I think Polygon89 needs solid instructions so he can get things done while he no longer has us looking over his shoulder since he is gonna be offline during the process
<ilba7r> sorry kaffeend
<kaffeend> :)
<Polygon89> well
<ilba7r> sh4dox sorry do not follow you
<Polygon89> i have other computers
<pashaw> Polygon89,   reboot, when grub comes up  select the normal Ubuntu kernel,   then change the (hd0,0)    to (hd1,0)   hit enter
<Anak1n> Sh40x: it also can be hdc and hdd
<Polygon89> how do i change that?
<kaffeend> ilba7r thankssyou
<pashaw> Polygon89,    oops  after you select the kernel  hit E
<navarone> pashaw does he have to hit "e" to edit boot?
<Polygon89> ok
<navarone> lo
<Sh4d0x> ilba7r: k when you have some time, read back ;)
<pashaw> navarone,   sorry  typing  slower than thoughts
<Polygon89> ill do that now
<Polygon89> wish me luck ;)
<navarone> pashaw must be all that eggnog
<Polygon89> brb
<pashaw> Polygon89,   remember after you select the kernel
<Polygon89> k
<ilba7r> sh3dox i read it and did not understand what you ment :)
<pashaw> navarone,   :P
<ilba7r> sh4dox its abbreviated
<Polygon89> rember what after select the kernel
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me how to give myself permission to edit xorg.cinf files please?
<Malachi> I keep getting "deb: command not found"
<kaffeend> .conf*
<pashaw> navarone,  im used to fixing stuff  that has a working backup     so im normally  heavy handed  but most of these have data that can be lost easily
<navarone> kafend in terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Polygon89> wait, do i press E when the kernal is selected before i press enter or AFTER i press enter
<kaffeend> navarone thanks
<nanno> lame answer #536 to a support question: "read the source" :(
<Sh4d0x> ilba7r, you sais polygon89 was using 2 disk well a partition on the first disk wil look like hdA1 and a partition on the 2e disk will look like hdB1 :) in case that would have been the problem
<ilba7r> shad4dox that is right it can also be specified in grub as hd(0,0) and hd(1,0)
<Polygon89> wish me luck... brb
<navarone> pasahaw...I am gonna backup entire system to other partition i think. I havea  fat32 32gb partition that i can image both windows and ubuntu systems on comfortably
<ilba7r> first is root for first harddisk second is first partition on second harddisk
<Sh4d0x> ilba7r indeed :)
<ilba7r> :)
<pashaw> navarone,   i normally   partimage  onto my server
<navarone> pashaw...I only have local drive for storage
<ilba7r> take care all and merry christmas
<kaffeend> um, I'm probably going backwards here... I should have asked how to run a xorg.conf file
<pashaw> navarone, your solution  works fine also    another thing you can do is break the backup into CD/DVD size chunks and burn em off
<kaffeend> I'm trying to install my ATi drivers
<navarone> kaffend...yuo don't run it...it is read by system to set up input/video/keyboard/monitor etc
<kaffeend> navarone - so reboot?
<pashaw> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<pashaw> kaffeend,   read that
<kaffeend> I did - that's how I ended up here :)
<kaffeend> But I'll read it again
<Dreamglider> merry xmas from the faroe islands
<navarone> pashaw..was considering that. But I resized windows partiton to comfortable size and I have bootable cd with Ghost 4 Linux on it to image drive
<pashaw> kaffeend,   good idea  then come back and ask about the part you got stuck
<pottoko> does anybody want to play typespeed?
<pashaw> navarone,   sweet   cant ask for more then
<NewIRC> whats is the wiki mean ?
<NewIRC> from where is born ?
<navarone> pashaw...I have had no major probs with windows. I gave up Russian hack sites long ago so i am fairly clean install...<s> Will image current setup and not have to worry about reinstalla dn updating
<skar> hi, how to increase the screen saver time ?
<Anthony> how can I boot from the live CD?
<pashaw> NewIRC,    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:About
<skar> how do i disable the screen saver in breezy?
<navarone> Anthony...put cd in drive and reboot...bios must be set to boot from cd first
<Anthony> ok, thanks
<Polygon89> ok so i booted up, pressed E
<NewIRC> thanks pashaw
<pashaw> navarone,  i do the same   ghost images of clean windows installs     much faster than startting from scratch
<Polygon89> and it gave me a few options
<Polygon89> i chose "root" which had (hd1,0) next to it
<Polygon89> and it gave me the same error
<pashaw> Polygon89,  it already listed (hd1,0) ?   so much for the simple fix
<navarone> pashaw...I dl'ed the sp4 package from Microsoft to speed up process. I may reinstall and then do the updates with SP4 package and then image...but I am seriously not in the mood for windows install...lol
<pashaw> navarone,  win2000?
<Polygon89> yeah right next to "root"
<navarone> pashaw...yeah...luckily I have grub install on floppy only...so no disruption after windows reinstalls
<salah> Anyone can help me getting my wireless card (Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG) working?
<navarone> win2k pro
<navarone> win2hpro < -- a gift from co-worker...<s>
<pashaw> navarone,    get   both SP4 and the wrap up patch(forget the proper name)  they made as the final win2000
<Sh4d0x> ubotu tell salah about wifi
<scanwinder> how do i get programs to load when i start an X session? in other distro's ive been able to put the commands in .xinitrc but i dont seem to have that file in ubuntu
<navarone> pashaw is that available in downloads as stand alone install?
<pashaw> navarone,   yes    ill get you the correct name
<navarone> ok ty
<navarone> Windows update is a source of constant stress so I would like the files local and one shot deal
<navarone> hi intelikey
<Polygon89> anyone avaiable to help me with my ubuntu booting? ;)
<navarone> Polygon89, still no joy?
<Polygon89> no
<Polygon89> i pressed "e" while selecting ubuntu
<Polygon89> and i selected "root" which had (hd1,0) next to it
<Polygon89> and got the kernel panic error again
<klaxian> does anyone know if any program supports MTP for music transfer to an MP3 player in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> 23 [root$~]  ll /music | grep B ==> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 Dec 24 04:30 B/ ; file /swap.dir/track-02.iso ==> /swap.dir/track-02.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data '
<intelikey>   ' ; mount /music/B/  ==> mount: Not a directory
<intelikey> anyone ?
<navarone> intelikey, do you havea  music/B/ directory?
<pashaw> navarone,  (SP4)> w2ksp4   and  SP4rollup-1
<intelikey> see the ll ^  ll=ls -l
<navarone> okay pashaw will go check out
<Malachi> Why is "deb" not working???
<pashaw> navarone,   the rollup-1  is 30mb   SP4  is 130mb
<Malachi> What package do I have to get for it to work?
<djm62> Malachi: what are you trying to do?
<Malachi> deb http://blah blah
<Malachi> But I get 'deb: command not found'
<pashaw> Malachi,   what do you think deb is?
<intelikey> fstab line for that is ==> /swap.dir/track-02.iso /music/B iso9660 loop,user 0 0
<djm62> Malachi: no, what are you trying to make happen?
<Evil_Whisper> you add that to your sources.list Malachi
<intelikey> navarone ^
<Malachi> I'm trying to get Cinerella.
<Malachi> And at their site, it said.
<pashaw> Malachi,   did it say to add   deb http:  blah blah to your sourses.list
<djm62> Malachi: and if you do "sudo aptitude install cinerella", does it install it?
<Malachi> No...
<Malachi> Let me try.
<djm62> Malachi: can we get the url for the site, too?
<mpma> Who knows where I can find the python html documentation already installed on my system?
<pashaw> Polygon89, did you try the recovery   option yet?
<djm62> mpma: /usr/share/doc is a treasure trove
<Polygon89> you mean booting into recovery mode or booting with the ubuntu install disc
<djm62> mpma: typically /usr/share/doc/packagename, but tab complete helps you with the rest
<pashaw> Polygon89,   picking the recovery kernel
<Malachi> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<Polygon89> yeah i tried that and it gives me the same error
<Polygon89> with a few other lines
<burning_bronx> what's the problem gentlemen?
<burning_bronx> ~_~
<Polygon89> need the few extra lines?
<pashaw> Polygon89,   sure  wont hurt
<djm62> Malachi: you add that line to the end of the file /etc/apt/sources.list (not clear from that page), and then you can install and update automatically with apt
<Malachi> Ah.
<Malachi> THanks.
<Polygon89> CRC Error    VFS: Cannot open root device "mapper/Ubuntu-root" or unknown-block(0,0)   please append a correct "root=" boot option
<Malachi> I'm in the middle of trying that.
<Malachi> I think I got it....
<Malachi> Phew, thanks a lot.
<salah> Sh4d0x: Okey, but I am getting a error when im trying "make". Im getting a error like: grep: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386//.config: No such file or directory
<mpma> djm62: I cd'd into /usr/share/doc/python2.4 and I see a bunch of good things, I just don't see an index that would be like a 'homepage' for all of the documentation
<djm62> Malachi: once that line has been added, sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude install cinerella
<oxez> in what file can I set the default editor? crontab -e opens nano (or pico im not sure), but I'd like to use ViM. Usually it's in /etc/rc.conf but it seems that file doesnt exist in ubuntu.
<Malachi> Okay.
<djm62> mpma: is this "dive into python"?
<shwag> sudo mount -o remount,mode=0777 /media/usbdisk/     ... fails saying  bad mount option but ....   sudo mount -o remount /media/usbdisk/    ... works. ?
<navarone> pashaw...I can't dl from ubuntu obviously...and I doubt validation will work in order to dl...that's the problem I have been having with windows update...lol
<mpma> no djm62 i found 'dive into' as well though, I was looking for the standard manuals
<pottoko__> does anybody want to play typespeed?
<pottoko__> head to head?
<Qiang> question: how do i create a partition out of existing free space ?  any tools ?
<mpma> oxez: set -o vi' or 'set -o emacs' works for me
<mpma> oxez and you can add that to .bashrc
<oxez> mpma: but there is a line somewhere I'm sure we can replace nano for vim
<djm62> mpma: /usr/share/doc/python2.4-doc/html
<pashaw> Polygon89,  heres a thread from the boards http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36573&highlight=grub+unable+mount
<oxez> mpma: so it's system wise, not just for a user
<pottoko__> Qiang fdisk
<Polygon89> ill check it out
<Malachi> AH!
<Qiang> pottoko_: the free space doesn't show up in fdisk..
<Malachi> I see....
<djm62> mpma: if you use tab-completion you can see the array of python packages...the -doc was clearly a separate pack
<djm62> Malachi: all is well?
<Malachi> So this should automatically be added to my update manager.
<Malachi> The GUI.
<oxez> mpma: Thanks, I'll use that one while I'm looking for that file, :0
<Malachi> Right?
<djm62> Malachi: yes
<Malachi> And I can add stuff there too, instead of doing it through the terminal?
* djm62 makes a note to learn synaptic
<djm62> Malachi: yes
<Malachi> Thanks.
<Malachi> All is well indeed.
<djm62> Malachi: (don't ask me how right now)
<Malachi> I've got it.
<winXperts> Qiang, try qparted
<psyke> hi, has anyone here got a NVidia TNT2?
<mpma> djm62: thanks for the help, it turns out it wasn't installed by default on my system I had to specifically apt-get python2.4-doc
<ossie> hi guys, ive asked this question 100 times, can anyone please tell me where to find the source for i686sm kernel please
<pashaw> psyke,   ask your question
<kaffeend> hmmm
<djm62> ossie: apt-get source doesn't work?
<mikey2> Hi can anyone here help an ubuntu newbie...Is anyone here familliar with Vmware's browser appliance, which runs ubuntu?
<Qiang> winXperts, qtparted.. thanks
<cron0> When was Azureus removed from the repositories?
<djm62> ossie: do you really need the source, or just the kernel headers (to compile modules for instance)?
<ossie> what would i apt-get , i dont know the name of the package
<ossie> im not sure if the headers would suffice
<apokryphos> cron0: I don't think it was ever in Multiverse
<kaffeend> I have lost X after reconfiguring my Input Devices in xorg.conf
<mpma> djm62: looking at file:///usr/share/doc/python2.4-doc/html/index.html now, and I'm very happy :-) Especially for the Library reference part - do you think that the same docs are browsable via man pages?
<cron0> hmmmm, I had it installed
<apokryphos> cron0: perhaps from the old hoary-extras
<monzie> what packages do i need to install do write docs for GNOME
<cron0> ahh that's it
<ossie> can i add a driver to the headers, last time i did it to the source, maybe able to do it to the headers
<monzie> i want DocBook and Scrollkeeper
<cron0> apokryphos: ANy suggestions for a replacement?
<apokryphos> monzie: they accept text submissions, I'm sure :)
<shwag> sudo mount -o remount,mode=0777 /media/usbdisk/     ... fails saying  bad mount option but ....   sudo mount -o remount /media/usbdisk/    ... works. ?
<djm62> ossie: yeah, adding a driver you should be able to just use headers
<ossie> but im not sure, i followed a tutorail last time and was no probs, on the i386 source
<apokryphos> cron0: I don't use Azureus, but the tar from their site works fine. I use Ktorrent.
<ossie> ok cheers , ill try it with the headers
<kaffeend> can someone please help me restore X to what it was before I changed xorg.conf?
<pashaw> kaffeend,   restore the backup you made of your xorg.conf  before your edit job
<djm62> kaffeend: what did you change it with?
<monzie> they want it in DocBook XML format apokryphos
<psyke> pashaw: I suspect there's a problem with Xorg (or at least a TNT card using either vesa, nv or nvidia). All 2D operations are very sluggish. In KDE, highlighting the desktop with the mouse causes the CPU to max out, maximizing hidden apps is slow and you can see the buttons and graphics being redrawn slowly, konsole scrolling is very slow, and hiding the kicker panel is very slow. I've tried SUSE 10.0 and Knoppix, and KDE has absolutely no 2D slowness like in Ub
<djm62> kaffeend: not being nosy, some editors make an automatic backup
<monzie> that's what they say atleast
<kaffeend> djm62 I changed my mouse settings
<mikey2> I am trying to figure out how to set up ssh port forwarding with ubuntu.
<apokryphos> monzie: they use Docbook, but I'm sure they wouldn't mind putting up the markup for you.
<psyke> 3D performance is find with the nvidia module, it's only 2D performance that seems to suffer
<apokryphos> monzie: anyhow, I recommend Quanta+ for Docbook. There's a good tutorial on some of the stuff around if I can find it...
<kaffeend> djm62 I also made a xorg.conf.bak
<monzie> ohh.. thanks apokryphos
<ossie> sweet the headers work :)
<apokryphos> monzie: there's not much point learning docbook though if you're just writing an article, I'd say (unless you want to join the team or something). There's people who can already do the markup very quickly :)
<pashaw> psyke,  if your more familiar with kde  witch uses a different x server  i believe install KDE
<djm62> kaffeend: in that case mv xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<navarone> kaffend what mouse probs are you having?
<Polygon89> pashaw: will the fixes in that fourm post work for me? it looks like they are upgrading from a different ubuntu version..
<djm62> kaffeend: and /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ossie> is it a bird is it a plane , no its ossie and his speed of light ubuntu box, now running HT :)
<monzie> isnt quanta for writing html apokryphos ?
<kaffeend> djm62 you lost me :s
<djm62> ossie: cool, you got the right headers files
<monzie> can it do XML too?
<psyke> pashaw: it uses Xorg, don't be silly :)
<ossie> yes , nice 1
<apokryphos> monzie: it's much more than that :)
<arbir> hello
<apokryphos> monzie: and yup, it's very good for XML
<monzie> ohh..
<navarone> kaffeend what probs you have with mouse?
<quirky> Does anyone know how I can check what causes my laptop to completely hang when I the network starts?
<kaffeend> navarone sorry I didn't see your post til now :)
<monzie> but i dont need to write in XML.. dont i?
<djm62> kaffeend: mv is the move command.  mv xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf replaces the new xorg.conf with the backup you made
<dfgas> hmmm, how quickly can i break my system
<kaffeend> navarone actually no probs - mx1000 just trying to activate some functionality
<apokryphos> monzie: why is it you want to write docbook?
<djm62> kaffeend: then you just need to restart X... /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<monzie> cause the docs say so.. though i dont know any of it yet..
<kaffeend> djm62 ok gotcha - thanks
<apokryphos> monzie: what are you trying to write, though?
<djm62> kaffeend: you'll need to put sudo before those commands, but if you've made a back-up, you have nothing to worry about
<monzie> doing work on gparted now
<Polygon89> can someone help me getting my ubuntu to boot up?
<Polygon89> i think pashaw dissapeared
<arbir> what is the function of the deb-src line in the sources.list file ? does it mean that when i update my machine, the sources would also be downloaded ?
<apokryphos> monzie: and you want to write some more documentation for it?
<monzie> it has currenlty no docs and its frontend needs some imp too, apokryphos
<djm62> arbir: no, it refers to source code
<monzie> yes, i just read http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gdp/handbook/gdp-handbook/ar01s02.html
<shwag> how do I remount a usb drive so that I can write to it ?
<monzie> thats where they are crying about docbook, apokryphos
<djm62> shwag: mount -o remount,rw,user /mount/point
<apokryphos> monzie: ok, so you're looking to write a handbook for Gparted, then?
<kaffeend> ok... back soon maybe ;)
<pashaw> Polygon89,   lol  im trying to find you a good link smarta@@
<apokryphos> (more gnome-centric than ubuntu-centric)
<Polygon89> oh sorry
<dfgas> how do i install a .deb package?
<Polygon89> i was looking through that post
<apokryphos> !deb
<arbir> test
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<sudhir> which repo should I add to install mplayer /
<monzie> where do i submit it? i has to end up in the cvs .. but how?
<monzie> that's what i dont know yet apokryphos
<Polygon89> do you think the stuff in that post would apply to me?
<paulproteus|lapt> sudhir: multiverse.
<djm62> dfgas: but best to use apt or synaptic to search for it in repositories and download and install automatically
<apokryphos> monzie: I'm not 100% sure of what it's like in gnome documentation world, but in KDE they're always glad to get text submissions. There's several people on the doc team that can do all markup in seconds -- it's the content that they're interested in, though.
<arbir> if i take that line off will it affect my updates ?
<Fujoor> can anyone please name a simple picture viewer for ubuntu? something similiar to acdsee or irfanview on windows? not too bloated
<arbir> if i take that line off will it affect my updates ? @ djm62
<djm62> arbir: no, you just won't be able to get source code automatically for you packages
<sudhir> I have removed all "#" in my repo and did apt-get update
<apokryphos> monzie: I presume it's the same in the world of gnome docs. Best way to go about it is to just ask them -- send a post to them on the mailing list, asking if someone would be willing to do the markup if you give them a text submission.
<sproingie> Fujoor: konqueror's got one built in
<monzie> do they get credit for what they do apokryphos ?
<sudhir> still it says can not find mplayer-386
<djm62> Fujoor: I don't know the windows ones, but F-spot is pretty nice
<arbir> djm62: well .. i dont think i really need source code on this box as i dont compile from source
<sproingie> djm62: f-spot requires mono.  i wouldn't call that small
<apokryphos> monzie: in KDE for example it's like this: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdetoys/kteatime/index.html
<djm62> arbir: there should be no disadvantage to having the deb-src line there...is there an underlying problem?
<Fujoor> djm62: sounds good, is it light?
<apokryphos> monzie: "Developer" or "Author" (usually) is the person who sent the text submission. "Reviewer" is the person who did the markup.
<arbir> well as long as it does not download the source along with the binary,, i am fine with that line there in my file... i dont have spare hard disk space @ djm62
<Fujoor> sprongie: i dont have konguqeror, i use xfce4
<apokryphos> I'm sure it'd be the same. The copyright remains yours (though I presume all GNOME documentation is published under GPL, too)
<skon> How do I edit or just erase the RSA hosts file for SSH ??
<djm62> Fujoor: as sproingie says, requires mono, but I thought that was part of ubuntu anyway
<Eleaf> MONO
<Fujoor> so any other alternatives?
<djm62> arbir: no it doesn't download the source every time you install a package...the only disk space you'd save would be about 20 bytes by not storing that line ;)
<arbir> LOL @ djm62
<pashaw> Polygon89,   some light reading   http://geodsoft.com/howto/dualboot/grub.htm#install
<shwag> djm62, not working...its an ext3 drive.  i dont have the user permissions.
<arbir> is there a place where i can get a list of standard repositories ? @ djm62
<djm62> shwag: are you using sudo?
<Polygon89> k thanks
<monzie> okay, apokryphos
<shwag> djm62, yes
<telecide> #spain
<djm62> arbir: the standard ones are in /etc/apt/sources.list (uncomment the universe/multiverse lines)
<apokryphos> monzie: no problem. I'm sure documentation for gparted would be really appreciated =)
<pashaw> Polygon89,  the link i gave you earlier  did mention   --reinstalling the kernel    id try that also
<djm62> Fujoor: does gtk count as lightweight for you?
<jhenn> if i want to install opera for powerpc ubuntu all they have are debian packages which one should i use or any at all?
<arbir> are those the only two which are not officially supported by Ubuntu ? @ djm62
<shwag>  how do I temporaryily force a drive to 777 just for one mount so that I can edit the files without overwritting all the existing permissions.
<Polygon89> fun
<mikey2> hi everyone  -- can anyone help a newbie to ubuntu?
<thegladiator> hi
<kakei> mikey2 what u need
<z0rz> Anyone use synergy?
<shwag> mikey2, you just used up your ones question.
<odat> hi everyone
<thegladiator> is there any way to change the colors of a control theme in gnome ?
<pashaw> Polygon89,   there was a new kernel image last few days   if you installed that update and it went bad   there could be your problem
<djm62> arbir: to be honest, I don't know...nor would I know where to go for official support if I needed it ;)  the stuff in that file will get you many thousands of packages
* kaffeend sighs
<djm62> kaffeend: did your backup work?
<rockinchado> so i'm trying to install a rt2500 wireless card and now i have it to where modprobe ra0 doesn't give me anything which is good think but it still doesn't show up in iwconfig            anyone help?
<pashaw> Polygon89,   since your grub/windows works id start there   reinstalling the kernel
<thegladiator> like i am using this theme alled VistaRevisited for controls , but the color of inactive text is white . hence the color is same as the background
<Polygon89> how recent was it released?
<kaffeend> djm62 nope
<arbir> djm62: i was looking for mysql 5.0 in particular . and right now an apt-get -s install mysql-server tells me that it would install mysql 4.x
<odat> today I became strictly linux  and entirely windows free after month of linux use   wooooohoooooo
<arbir> djm62:  so i was looking into backports
<djm62> arbir: ah
<mikey2> I have the Vmware browser appliance -- I would like to be able to set up ssh port forwarding if it's possible
<monzie> i would like to do my bit for the community apokryphos , as i am sure you would too
<apokryphos> always good to see :)
<pashaw> Polygon89,  2-3days tops   its in my available updates but havent applied it    as im running fine for now
<kaffeend> djm62 I don't suppose Ubuntu has "System Restore"?
<shwag> how do I mount a samba volume on the command line ?
<djm62> arbir: you can add backports, but they're unsupported (and possibly unsupportable)
<djm62> kaffeend: what errors did you get?
<kaffeend> no such file exists
<djm62> kaffeend: :(
<kaffeend> aye
<Polygon89> ok, ill try reinstalling the kernel
<Polygon89> "mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/linux
<Polygon89> chroot /mnt/linux /bin/bash
<Polygon89> mount -t proc /proc /proc
<Polygon89> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11-1-386
<Polygon89> is that what i type?
<Polygon89> it was in the fourm post you showed me first
<arbir> djm62:  i need mysql 5 somehow. is there an apt-get way of installing it ?
<kaffeend> djm62 so I tried to move the .bak that was made by the ati installer
<arbir> djm62: or i just run it off the binary which i get at the mysql site ?
<pashaw> psyke,   sorry  i know i worded that wrong,   there was another person with your same problem and they mentioned  giving kde install a shot
<kaffeend> djm62 but that didn't work either
<djm62> kaffeend: my fault I guess... in that mv command you were meant to replace xorg.conf.bak with /whatever/the/path/to/xorg.conf.bak is
<odat> kaffeend, did you search in synaptic?
<pashaw> psyke,    how old is your system?
<shwag> how do i find out what package contains the smbmount command ?
<kaffeend> djm62 ah... no worries then :)
<djm62> kaffeend: what you can do is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to restore the default settings
<bobbyd> hi
<HIghoS> shwag: apt-cache search smbmount
<kaffeend> odat what for?
<bobbyd> when i try to stop my software raid array ti says it's in use? any ideas why?
<bobbyd> I unmounted it...
<djm62> arbir: backports are hard to support, but if you can find one, you are free to use it
<pashaw> Polygon89,    dont flood  :(    the new kernel   is  2.6.12-10-386
<apokryphos> Sh4d0x: smbf
<kaffeend> djm62 ok I'll do that
<MS|a> can i resize windows partition to make free space for ubuntu with the ubuntu installer?
<apokryphos> er
<apokryphos> shwag: smbf
<odat> kaffeend, sorry it was arbir i meant to say that too lol
<Polygon89> sorry, im new to irc and i didnt know paste would do that ;)
<kaffeend> djm62 beats reinstalling
<apokryphos> *smbfs
<apokryphos> gah
<HIghoS> apokryphos: Giving him the answer didn't answer his question, silly :)
<kaffeend> odat np
<dailyrorschach> anyone able to help mounting an ntfs drive in ubuntu the directions on ubuntuguide.org didn't work and the wiki is unclear
<z0rz> Anyone know how to fix this error in synergy: http://pastebin.com/477763
<Polygon89> so i boot from ubuntu live cd and install that?
<odat> has anyone ever used cedega?
<z0rz> ?
<pashaw> Polygon89,   the fix  was  2.6.12-10.25
<apokryphos> shwag: best way is to always use apt-file (you can install it from apt-get) or just package.subuntu.com
<pashaw> Polygon89,    read the grub thing first  you might find something we missed
<djm62> arbir: if you're the admin, you might be better finding some properly supported way
<spike> hi there
<spike> mirrors went on holiday?
<apokryphos> nope
<spike> I can't install stuff, neither finish to apt-get update
<arbir> no djm62 i am not the admin. i have another machine in the house which serves as a mysql server for my development
<apokryphos> spike: what are the errors specifically? Can you pastebin them?
<arbir> djm62:  i just practice and learn and do all my development with this server
<spike> I guess mine are... security and backports succeede, the .locality.archive.ubuntu... fails
<z0rz> Anyone?
<Polygon89> soim confused, what exactly am i looking for in that grub article?
<Polygon89> im**
<djm62> arbir: well, you're well-enough informed to decide for yourself...I'm no dev :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Tuntis> Erm, hi
<Tuntis> I've got a geforce here in my desk
<Tuntis> I've got Radeon drivers installed in ubuntu...
<Tuntis> So what should I do?
<Eleaf> Tuntis, is it in your desk or on your desk?
<Tuntis> on
<Eleaf> you said in...
<Eleaf> lol.
<Tuntis> my mistake :P
<Eleaf> MIckMcMack
<Eleaf> MickMcMack,
<Eleaf> Tuntis, lol
<Eleaf> Tuntis, does it not work?
<arbir> djm62: my question was that is there any way i can install mysql thru apt-get. :-).. well let me figure this out myself... if i break the system.. i can always re-install it
<arbir> thanks a lot djm62
<Tuntis> Erm, erm...
<Tuntis> Haven't installed it yet
<Tuntis> the thing I'd like to do is get rid of the radeon drivers
<MS|a> hi there. can i resize windows partition to make free space for ubuntu with the ubuntu installer?
<llukax> :)
<Eleaf> Tuntis, oh, can you uninstall them with apt-get ?
<djm62> arbir: if it's a situation where you can afford to break the system, try to find backports
<Tuntis> sure, I guess so but what about the xconfig?
<MickMcMack> ?
* kaffeend has a cry
<Eleaf> Tuntis, I don't think it will be too catostrophic if they are still installed
<Tuntis> Would I need to copy the backups back to the original file?
<llukax> i finally figured out how to install my usb midi
<llukax> the guy who programmed it didnt list the library he used
<Tuntis> Well, anyways, I'll come scream back later if it doesn't work :P
<kaffeend> what is a pci bus identifier?
<sudhir> which is command to see loaded module
<llukax> so i had to find it from the errors in the code
<arbir> LOL @ djm62
<Eleaf> Tuntis
<sudhir> I tried lsprob but not working
<arbir> b.t.w djm......there is breezy universe, breezy multiverse... is there also a breezy-security for both multiverse and universe ?
<arbir> b.t.w djm62 ......there is breezy universe, breezy multiverse... is there also a breezy-security for both multiverse and universe ?
<kaffeend> djm62 I have no idea what to enter for all the prompts when reconfiguring X
<pashaw> sudhir,   lsmod
<djm62> arbir: I /think/ that security covers any packages
<kaffeend> djm62 I didn't realize I was going to have to manually reconfigure the system :/
<arbir> what does that mean djm62 ?
<djm62> kaffeend: I thought it would probe things...did you have to do that the first time as well
<kaffeend> djm62 not on install
<djm62> arbir: any security updates get put on that server, with higher version numbers
<kaffeend> djm62 it asked me if my card was a ati 6800 - that's good
<kaffeend> djm62 I just have no clue as to the bus identifier
<llukax> hey does anyone know if there are better drivers for a mac mini's graphics card?
<djm62> kaffeend: WOW- that is not a friendly question
<djm62> kaffeend: is it an AGP card?
<arbir> so that means i can all breezy-security for both multiverse and universe ? @ djm62
<kaffeend> djm62 yep
<mjr> kaffeend, the default radeon driver is pretty much what you get
<kaffeend> mjr - that default doesn't let me see anything in 3d
<pashaw> kaffeend,   you need the bus identifier?
<djm62> arbir: yes I think so
<kaffeend> pashaw yeah
<sudhir> how to activate infrared  ?
<mjr> kaffeend, well, it should. That is, unless the memory is too low for your resolution. See the log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for information on why DRI is not enabled.
<christmas-tree-> merry christmas , i have a question, i have windowsxp and ubuntu on my pc. i use ubuntu as boot
<christmas-tree-> now when i am on windowsxp i see i have lots of virueses spywares and i want to re-install windowsxp
<christmas-tree-> i know if i reinstall windowsxp the windows will boot and it will remove the ubuntu
<christmas-tree-> boot loader, how can i make this will not happen ?
<sudhir> pashaw : thanks
<pashaw> kaffeend,    type  lspci   find your card  its the last 3 octecs
<arbir> thanks djm62 . let me do that
<kaffeend> pashaw um... ok... where should I type that exactly?
<pashaw> kaffeend,  1 sec  you have no video?
<kaffeend> pashaw sorry?
<kaffeend> pashaw I have a card
<pashaw> kaffeend,   can you read stuff on the monitor
<kakei> any one knows how to open a VCD on ubuntu?
<christmas-tree-> hello
<kaffeend> pashaw I have x when I installed
<christmas-tree-> any help for me
<kaffeend> had*
<sudhir> kakei : use vlc player :)
<pashaw> kaffeend,    ok  so   what exactly are you trying to do?
<kaffeend> pashaw - I killed xorg.conf and am trying to restore my x desktop to default
<christmas-tree-> any help for me
<christmas-tree-> any help for me
<kaffeend> !ask
<pashaw> kaffeend,   what did you edit?
<pashaw> kaffeend,    which area   and whats the error now
<pashaw> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<kakei> sudhir i need any codec?
<kaffeend> pashaw I edited xorg.conf mouse settings, ati settings and alsa
<djm62> christmas-tree-: please, be polite, have some patience...in case you didn't know, it's the holiday season
<paal> how do i install gtkam from terminal? ive tried sudo apt-get install gtkam but i cant find it..
<christmas-tree-> http://pastebin.com/477787
<christmas-tree-> this is my question
<cthulhu> hi
<sudhir> christmas : use boootable disk
<kaffeend> hi
<pashaw> kaffeend,    OMG all at once  :(    ok  lets start with the ati stuff     what do you remember changing/adding
<christmas-tree-> how which
<djm62> :( why do people ask questions about windows bugs in #ubuntu
<andrea_> hardware application layer:   stop notebook!!!!!!!
<cthulhu> how can i get IR support for an AvernMedia TV card
<Pegasos989> How do I force close for a freezed windows game install in wine
<pashaw> djm62,    because if your good with Linux its assumed your a windows genius first
<kaffeend> pashaw I installed the drivers - it wrote changes to xorg.conf itself
<Pegasos989> nevermind, it finally closed
<sudhir> christmas : or after installing xp use ubuntu cd rescue mode
<djm62> pashaw: some of us are neither windows users nor geniuses of either stripe ;)
<pashaw> kaffeend,    what error   does it spit out when it crashes
<kaffeend> pashaw :O
<kaffeend> ??
<christmas-tree-> ok after install xp ubuntu cd rescue mode what to do there
<pashaw> kaffeend,  ok you can get it to boot, right?
<kaffeend> pashaw unfortunately I don't have 2 pcs to see
<odat> anyone know how to get a multi function lexmark printer working
<kaffeend> pashaw - no
<odat> isn't there a commercial piece of linux software for this or something
<pashaw> kaffeend,    it doesnt boot  at all?
<christmas-tree-> ok after install xp ubuntu cd rescue mode what to do there
<cthulhu> anyone can help me getting IR support??
<kaffeend> pashaw I can get it to boot in safe mode
<kaffeend> recovery mode*
<pashaw> kaffeend, good    do you get a text login prompt
<kaffeend> yep
<christmas-tree-> sudhir
<christmas-tree-> are you there
<pashaw> kaffeend,   excellent    then from there   you can login    then type  sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and try some other settings
<christmas-tree-> ok after install xp ubuntu cd rescue mode what to do there
<kaffeend> pashaw - I know, but the settings I don't know how to configure
<sudhir> christmas : in terminal type dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/C/grub bs=512 count=1
<kaffeend> to what values etc
<sudhir> and save to a file
<sudhir> and in win xp add it in boot.ini
<pashaw> kaffeend,   we will get you started
<christmas-tree-> but how can i make the ubuntu will start boot
<christmas-tree-> not windows
<kaffeend> pashaw - I'm dual-booting here :(
<pashaw> kaffeend,  you broke it  now  we can get it fix it
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to get the libvisual's for amarok's visualizations ?
<kaffeend> pashaw - yes I did break it - and I should suffer by reinstalling again
<kaffeend> no need to waste your time as well
<kakei> what i need to play VCD's on ubuntu?
<pashaw> kaffeend,   you want to try this or not?
<kaffeend> pashaw - will it involve me toggling between windows and ubuntu?
<pashaw> kaffeend,  only  way i see it happening
<sudhir> christmas : if /dev/hda is ur location of /boot
<kaffeend> pashaw - because it might be quicker to reinstall
<sudhir> then u can type # grub-install /dev/hda
<pashaw> kaffeend,  ok  1 tip,   make a backup copy of your original /etc/X11/xorg.conf  before addding the ati stuff
<Pegasos989> How do I run a .bin file? Default option is terminal, but nothing happens (terminal pops up with the starting line being in my home folder, but nothing happens in it)
<pashaw> kaffeend,    then its way easy to fix it again
<kaffeend> pashaw I thought I had
<kaffeend> I'm gonna try something - back soonish
<pashaw> kaffeend,  did it spit out where it placed it
<Whistler> hello
<burning_bronx> I hate x-mas movies
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Whistler> i just bought gembird usb bluetooth adapter. How can i get it to work?
<ppd> hi. does anyone here know how to set up a lide 25 scanner?
<harolox> alguem do Brasil
<harolox> como isntalar o amsn no ubunto , se alguem souber , por favor diga
<pashaw> !spanish
<ubotu> spanish is probably Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<beardousa> "amsn"?
<harolox> yes
<harolox> pode me ajudar??
<ElitePete> anyone here use Damn Small Linux ?
<kakei> hi,i m having troubles playing VCD's when i play then with xine they are SLOW
<ElitePete> kakei, is dma on?
<puptentacle> Mahangu, you around?
<kakei> where can i check that ElitePete
<ElitePete> kakei, one second
<Whistler> where boot script is located?
<Whistler> i wanna add some commands to be done when my pc is booted up
<ElitePete> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<ElitePete> and /hda/
<kakei> ElitePete hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb ?
<ElitePete> yes, with "sudo"
<kakei> /dev/hdb:
<kakei>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<kakei>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<ElitePete> also /dev/hda/
<beardousa> harolox: nao gostas do Gaim?
<lwl> /close
<musashiden> hi everyone. can anyone tell me how to install qt3 3.0.5? i cant seem to find it anywhere
<Whistler> where boot script is located?
<Whistler> i wanna add some commands to be done when my pc is booted up
<kakei> ElitePete it's running?
<Pegasos989> How do I run a .bin file? Default option is terminal, but nothing happens (terminal pops up with the starting line being in my home folder, but nothing happens in it)
<Begasus> a .bin file is a image file (afaik)
<Whistler> can anybody answer me?
<ElitePete> kakei, should be, try watching vcd now
<Whistler> i wanna add some commands to be done when my pc is booted up
<trampolando> hello... can someone help me? I Modified /etc/hosts.... and something is wrong.... when i try to edit again tat file using sudo the console tells me  unable to lookup casa via gethostbyname()... what can i do to edit this file with root privileges? thanks a lot
<Whistler> what should i do ?
<kakei> keep Slow ElitePete
<Pegasos989> !bin
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Do they come in packets of five?
<ElitePete> kakei, did you do dev/hda/ and dev/hdb/ ?
<Pegasos989> ! .bin
<ubotu> Pegasos989: I give up, what is it?
<kakei> kakei@kakei:~/Desktop$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<kakei> /dev/hda: No such file or directory
<ElitePete> kakei, sorry then i donot know. i am not an expert
<kakei> ic
<yatesy> using SCSI? :P
<silverton> using SATA?
<yatesy> use mount and find out what the device is.....
<silverton> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
* silverton <3 /exec -o
<pashaw> kakei,   type mount in a terminal   it will tell you your hda hdb  etc
<pashaw> kakei,   or your sda  sdb
<nemik> has anyone gotten horizontal scrolling to work on a microsoft intellimouse explorer? the 4.0 version?
<kakei> http://pastebin.com/477820
<pashaw> kakei,    type sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdb    does it say dma on or off
<Pegasos989> !mounting
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Pegasos989
<Pegasos989> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<beardousa> nemik, you're sure that's a question for #ubuntu?
<ElitePete> kakei, have you tried hdb1
<ElitePete> ?
<kakei> /dev/hdb:
<kakei>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<kakei> yes its on too
<Ubunti_Ki> Hello everybody, merry christmas
<silverton> "why is it on hdb?!" and then I thought, maybe it's the slave drive, and they have a dual-boot setup
<nemik> beardousa: where else would I ask it? i am running ubuntu....
<silverton> but even then, wouldn't linux call it hda?
<silverton> nemik, try #linux
<nemik> ok, i'll give it a shot. thanks
<Pegasos989> Where do I find instructios on mounting a .bin ? Ubotu doesn't know words bib, .bin, mounting and mount only gives info on hard drives
<ElitePete> i have access to a really fast server, what do you guys think i should run ?
<pashaw> ElitePete,   nethack
<silverton> mount -t iso9660 /where/file/is /where/its/being/mounted -o loop
<ElitePete> pashaw, and whats that?
<pashaw> ElitePete,   look it up
<Ubunti_Ki> I have a slight weird problem here with Ubuntu desktop. Just installed Ubuntu and somehow I have a Icon in my desktop that I cannot remove, its called "hda1"    HOW DO I REMOVE IT???
<Pegasos989> thanks, silverperton
<ElitePete> pashaw, lmfao
<mrkoje> Ubunti_Ki,  thats a mounted drive
<Jochen2> Hi people!
<pashaw> ElitePete,   :P
<Jochen2> Question, do you know the place where the modules are being automatically loaded?
<ElitePete> pashaw, but seriously, what would be cool to run?
<pashaw> Jochen2,    in the kernel  next question
<Jochen2> On fedora, or Suse it was always a single modules.autoload files
<Ubunti_Ki> mrkoje, yes It obviusly is. But I dont have that in my other Ubuntu machine?
<Jochen2> NO, I mean, the order and the modules which you or the system wants to load
<mrkoje> Ubunti_Ki, check fstab to see if it is auto mounting that drive
<pashaw> ElitePete,  not a clue  what you should
<djm62> Jochen2: /etc/modules or similar
<ElitePete> pashaw, :-(
<Ubunti_Ki> ok mrkoje
<Jochen2> hmmm....
<Jochen2> The kernel loads modules like capability, commoncap....
<Jochen2> They are all not listed in the /etc/modules
<Ubunti_Ki> mrkoje, Yes it is in my fstab table....but should I remove it?
<djm62> Jochen2: hang on, I need to open up a terminal window and do some tab completion
<Jochen2> okay...
<malakhi> Ubunti_Ki, is this a dual boot system? What is on that partition?
<Pegasos989> silverton, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Pegasos989>        missing codepage or other error"... Should it really be ISO9660 even when trying to mount .bin?
<Delvien> Anyone have any battery saving hacks for ubuntu?
<silverton> try dropping the -t iso9660
<Ubunti_Ki> malakhi, yes this a dualboot machine as my other machine. But but...theres XP, so is in the other machine.
<beardousa> has anyone added splashscreens to grub?  I just installed the grub-splashscreens package, and I don't know what to do next
<djm62> Jochen2: /etc/modprobe.d and /etc/modutils both have stuff pertaining to autoloading (I've never heard of the specific modules you mentioned)
<malakhi> Ubunti_Ki, if you don't want your windows partition to mount on boot, then go ahead and comment out that line (put a # at the beginning of the line)
<Jochen2> then type lsmod
<beardousa> It would be really nice to have a graphic bootloader for use on the projector, because it won't display text mode
<ardchoille> Merry Christmas everyone :)
<Jochen2> there you see the security modules which are automatically loaded from the kernel.
<Ubunti_Ki> malakhi, this is safe?
<not_applicable> Where can I find the minimum system requirements for ubuntu? Kubuntu?
<Pegasos989> silverton, it tells me that I must specify the filesystem type
<malakhi> Ubunti_Ki, yes, as long as hda1 is your windows partition, it won't hurt a thing.
<pashaw> not_applicable,   the install disk  press f1 or f2  i forget
<Ubunti_Ki> malakhi, many thanks and merry christmas
<Whistler> where is startup script located at?
<Whistler> i wanna add some commands
<malakhi> Ubunti_Ki, n/p and merry christmas to you.
<not_applicable> pashaw, that means I have to download the iso first then
<pashaw> not_applicable,   im kidding  ill grab you a link
<SirKillalot> can I make mplayer adjust its own volume and not the systemwide volume? (I mean software volume instead of hardware)
<Whistler> anybody?
<silverton> Pegasos989, loopback devices must not be enabled in your kernel or something
<Pegasos989> silverton, o...k... So... How do I disable those then
<silverton> you mean "enable" ?
<pashaw> not_applicable,   i know  it says 64mp RAM and 2G+  for base install
<malakhi> Whistler, that would be /etc/init.d/
<Pegasos989> silverton, whatever
<Pegasos989> :P
<silverton> :P
<silverton> um...
<silverton> you have to recompile your kernel
<silverton> but, you really shouldn't have to
<silverton> since ther eis already a loopback device on yoru system
<not_applicable> Thank you Pashaw
<kaffeend> pashaw I fixed it ;)
<silverton> Pegasos989, mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso directory
<silverton> try that
<pashaw> kaffeend,   nice work   '
<silverton> 'cept, file.bin of course
<digitaleric> Hi all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.10/amd64.  Several times, the install screen has hung, and when I switch terminals and run 'dmesg', the last few lines are a bunch of SATA timeout errors
<kaffeend> pashaw lol - not really - I just reinstalled :D
<digitaleric> this computer works fine in windows and with Fedora, so I think it's probably an issue w/the SATA drivers in the kernel shipped on the CD
<pashaw> kaffeend,   cheap!   :P
<digitaleric> is it possible to make an install CD with a different kernel version?
<kaffeend> pashaw yep... and nasty! :P
<silverton> digitaleric, not really
<silverton> digitaleric, if you want a debian based system, and your choice of kernel
<Pegasos989> silverton, still says about the bad fs type
<kaffeend> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Whistler> can anybody make me an startup which does these commands: http://pastebin.com/477828 ?
<silverton> digitaleric, nevermind >.<
<Whistler> please people can you help me?
<silverton> Pegasos989, ...  hmmz...  .bin is so much like .iso
<Pegasos989> wel... gotta leave for like 30 mins :( -->
<silverton> just change the extension
<malakhi> Whistler, i answered you already
<malakhi> Whistler, oh, sorry
<Whistler> i dont know how to write it
<kaffeend> !creative
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kaffeend
<kaffeend> doh
<Whistler> can anybody make me an startup which does these commands: http://pastebin.com/477828 ?
<Whistler> can anybody make me an startup script which does these commands: http://pastebin.com/477828 ?
<silverton> Whistler, stop repeating yourself
<digitaleric> Whistler, you're 90% of the way there already
<silverton> go ask in #linux
<digitaleric> take that, add the 1st line of "#!/bin/sh"
<gnomefreak> #!/bin/sh
<digitaleric> and save it as /etc/init.d/name.sh
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me what packages to install to listen to *ahem* mp3s please? I've read up on the wiki page but it doesn't tell me anything about specific packages..
<Whistler> and wont it ask password for sudo?
<digitaleric> oh right, take out the sudo lines
<digitaleric> init scripts run as root
<Whistler> oh ok then
<digitaleric> **take the 'sudo' out of those lines, is what i meant
<silverton> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<silverton> ubotu, tell kaffeend about mp3
<kaffeend> silverton - thanks, but I've been there and read up on the "multimedia" in general
<daved> will    dd if=/dev/hdb of=/tmp/the.iso    work?
<kaffeend> but I ended up installing ALL packages
<digitaleric> daved: you're trying to make a CD imgae?  then that will work for most normal CDs
<digitaleric> *data
<daved> digitaleric, sweet
<kaffeend> hence my very specific question :P
<daved> digitaleric, yeah, i just loop mounted the resulting iso and it worked great
<daved> just trying to backup random driver cd's that i have lying around :)
<silverton> kaffeend, did you enable universe and multiverse?
<kaffeend> yeah
<silverton> and did these?
<silverton> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<puff> Hm... I have a laptop running hoary ubuntu, with a 60GB drive, and a 250GB USB drive.  What's the safest process to uprade to breezy?
<kaffeend> silverton - actually no... I just reinstalled
<silverton> reinstalled?
<puff> The obvious approach that comes to mind is to dd a disk image of the 60GB drive onto the USB drive.
<_tcc> does ubuntu come with any default ftp server software?
<kaffeend> silverton is that what you recommend then?
<_tcc> I need an FTP server.
<Delvien> Is there a Gnome-apps.org kinda thing, like KDE-APPS.org
<silverton> kaffeend, that's the only way to do it :P
<puff> _tcc: sudo aptitude search ftp
<silverton> so of course that's what all of recommend
<kaffeend> silverton - gotcha. and yes, I reinstalled Ubuntu just now
<silverton> kk, well install those
<silverton> and then go down to "The Codecs" and do that
<kaffeend> roger
<puff> _tcc: Be aware that ftp is a not-secure protocol, usernames/passwords are transferred in cleartext when using an ftp server.
<horgh> can someone tell me how to reinstall a program?
<feross> hey how do you reload the modules? .. made a change in the modules.conf file
<silverton> that'll let you watch mode .avi's .mpg's, and .wmv's with no problem
<puff> horgh: sudo apt-get --reinstall programname
<horgh> I never used apt-get
<parti> hey guys. how do I restore the Grub ?
<horgh> I don't have to configure it?
<silverton> puff, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puff> horgh: sudo aptitude reinstall programname
<silverton> that's how it should be done
<silverton> er, wait
<silverton> nevermind >.<
<ardchoille> is there a command I can type to see if I already have a certain app installed? On an rpm based system it was "rpm -qa | grep appname". How do I do that on Ubuntu?
<puff> silverton: For the upgrade, yeah, but I'm paranoid, so I want to back up my system first.
<silverton> have to chance your repositories to breezy
<silverton> puff, what have you got to lose?
<skon> ardchoille: apropos <cmd>
<horgh> wow! whats that? I never heard about aptitude
<horgh> and i launched it
<horgh> what it does
<puff> horgh: a) my bad, use aptitude instead of apt-get, b) no, apt-get is already installed, aptitude is probably installed, bu tif not, "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<puff> silverton: My data? :-)
<parti> guys. how do I restore the Grub menu? WINdos has deleted it...
<puff> silverton:  And lots of time and frustration.
<skon> parti: Windows doesn't delete grub
<silverton> what's data?  it can't be THAT important...  doesn't sound important at least... ;P
<parti> or.. hide ?
<_tcc> How do I set up ftp on the command line?
<skon> parti: just put the ubuntu disk back in and have it reinstalled
<horgh> puff: I have yet aptitude installed
<ardchoille> skon: that does not do what I asked :(
<_tcc> I did a base install.
<puff> _tcc: Why do you think you need ftp?
<_tcc> For uploads?
<parti> I don't want to re-install Ubuntu. :(
<_tcc> I want to run a web site.
<silverton> HEY!
<_tcc> And for easy uploads I am using ftp.
<silverton> I don't want to hear any fucking bitching and complaining about reinstalling ubuntu
<silverton> OKAY?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<silverton> I'll only hear about that shit in #gentoo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %silverton!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<puff> horgh: aptitude is a friendlier version of apt-get.  Both of them are tools to work with the debian/ubuntu package management system, which helps manage installation and removal of software packages.  The glory of apt is that it also manages package dependencies.  While it is not infallible, it's better than most everything else people have come up wtih.
<skon> asss
<_tcc> haha
<horgh> puff: what does aptitude
<puff> _tcc: Uploads from whom?
<parti> I am running Kubuntu Live CD now. and I see from gParted that I still have my Ubuntu partition. Which I though WIndows has erased it.
<_tcc> from me?
<puff> horgh: I just told you.
<puff> _tcc: Don't use ftp, use scp.
<_tcc> What is that
<_tcc> ?
<puff> _tcc: Or, possible, sftp.
<horgh> oh sorry
<puff> _tcc: Do you know what ssh is?
<_tcc> secure ftp
<_tcc> yes
<skon> not quite
<skon> its more than that
<_tcc> How do I set an ftp server up on my server?
<skon> sudo apt-get install ftpd
<_tcc> I am totally in the command line here.
<_tcc> Yeah I did that.
<skon> or pro-ftpd or proftpd
<gnomefreak> ssh=secure shell last time i checked
<_tcc> lol
<BoukenPink> If I put everything from my home folder on a CD and then reinstall Ubuntu... can I just copy it back? :3
<skon> BoukenPink: of course
<_tcc> I have no idea on how I want this set up.
<kaffeend> silverton: any idea why I'm getting - "Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<kaffeend> "?
<_tcc> Or how to set it up.
<BoukenPink> skon, sweet. :D Thanks.
<_tcc> I want to set the actual FTP server up how do I do this?
<sorush20> guys where do I get the codec?
<kaffeend> I've enabled multiverse
<_tcc> Like set users and dirs.
<skon> tcc: it's already set up
<puff> _tcc: Are you sure you want an ftp _server_ and not an ftp _client_?
<_tcc> I want a *SERVER*
<_tcc> lol
<kaffeend> silverton - nvm it doesn't really matter :)
<_tcc> I am pretty sure of what I want.
* gnomefreak has 7 more mins than we see if i know what im doing :(
<johndarkhorse> kaffeend: do you have multiverse repo enabled?
<puff> _tcc: Just making sure.
<skon> _tcc: it's setup already, just set the permissions of the ftp user
<llukax> can someone help me, i dont have xorgconfig
<_tcc> erm...how do you set the users and stuff?
<_tcc> and how do i set where the uploads with go to?
<kaffeend> johndarkhorse: yes
<sorush20> !codec
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, sorush20
<sorush20> guys I keep getting the message that wmvdemo is missing
<skon> _tcc: what do you want to set exactly?
<sorush20> wmvdmod.dll is messing..
<_tcc> The directory to upload....
<_tcc> the user names
<_tcc> user : apache w/ew/e
<_tcc> and uploads go to....
<_tcc> /home/tom/web/
<_tcc> like so.
<skon> hmm not sure
<skon> well..
<sorush20> happy christ mas everyone
<skon> set the home directory of the ftp user to be whatever directory your apache is
<_tcc> ok....
<skon> I have an IBM PC camera and linux does detect it, but I'm not sure I know exactly how to grab images yet.. can anyone help?
<Xmasmoo> how do I get the current color depth of my X-windows?
<sorush20> guys my vid playback is jumpy..
<BoukenPink> How can I write my home folder to a CD from the console? ^^
<skon> BoukenPink: use cdrecord
<gnomefreak> brb trying to burn this :(
<[DeCaf] > How do I set up IP-aliasing in ubuntu? (i.e. making one network  interface respond to a range of IP-addresses)?
<skon> Decaf: what do you mean by respond
<[DeCaf] > skon: Well, basically so I can run a webserver with different sites at different IP-addresses, with only one network interface though.
<skon> Decaf: hmm interesting, I'm not really familiar with that sort of thing, sorry I can't help
<Xmasmoo> Decaf: you can use ifconfig command manually from command line
<[DeCaf] > Xmasmoo: Ok, *checking into that*
<shwag_> how do I switch back to the default firefox icon ?
<skon> shwag: right click, properties, emblems
<koniec> hello, is there any tool that will report how much electric I'm using? (in kW? right?)
* gnomefreak wipes sweat from brow this might work!!!!!!!!!
<skon> shwag: not emblems...basic, select custom icon
<Xmasmoo> koniec: yes there are
<Xmasmoo> koniec: you can install power meter between the power cable and your computer
<_tcc> skon: that is a simpler concept than you'd think.
<afief> Do i have to do anything special to make Wine work on Ubuntu?
<_tcc> Coming from a windows world where everything has to seem high tech.
<_tcc> It's a simple path change.
<koniec> Xmasmoo, I can't use a voltimeter?
<skon> _tcc: not really, it's fairly simple actually, try googling it...
<skon> I have to go now though
<skon> bbl
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: why are you sweating on xmas eve?
<_tcc> peace
* gnomefreak got so lazy last night i downloaded the "hello,world" program in the repos lol
<gnomefreak> burning dapper
<Xmasmoo> koniec: usually low end "do-it-yourself" meters don't have function for measuring watts
<_tcc> Trans-Europe Express
<Xmasmoo> koniec: power companies lend you those meters if you ask them
* _tcc does a little dance
<[DeCaf] > Xmasmoo: Do you know if theres a simple way to specify an range of IP-addresses? (i.e. 192.168.0.20-192.168.0.40)?
<gnomefreak> last 2 times i upgraded crap was all kinds of messed up this time im burning it
<afief> Do i have to do anything special to make Wine work on Ubuntu?
<Xmasmoo> DeCaf: at least using a script and a running variable you can add in all ips manually. i am not sure if ifconfig directly supports IP ranges. I'll check.
<koniec> Xmasmoo, you mean electric companies? do they usually charge you for it?
<[DeCaf] > Xmasmoo: I just switched to Ubuntu from RedHat, which had some ifcfg-eth0-range0 file that contained the range.
<Xmasmoo> koniec: in finland they lend them without charge
<Xmasmoo> DeCaf: ifconfig support ip ranges
<afief> how can i get Wine to work on Ubuntu????
<koniec> Xmasmoo, thanks : ) I'm in American though, so I can try but I'm doubtful it will be free
<afief> can someone PLEASE tell me how to get Wine to work?
<malakhi> afief, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<malakhi> follow  the instructions there.
<max_> anybody else having problems running GTK-gnutella?
<malakhi> don't use the packages that ubuntu ships
<[DeCaf] > Xmasmoo: I can't seem to figure out how to specify a range... a single address works though.
<afief> malakhi: I got the package they told me to get from their repository, restarted and still don't have an option to run win-based software
<JasonOfEarth> hiya... anybody on on this merry <censored holiday> that knows about acpi?
<tonyyarusso> I don't suppose anyone here could help me (or redirect me to a channel that could) with a 1996 Compaq laptop with a busted BIOS?
<JasonOfEarth> I need to know what each of the scripts is for... and how it chooses to run a script
<tonyyarusso> JasonOfEarth, I've had to fiddle with mine, but that doesn't necessarily mean I know about it.
<Delvien> Anyone know how to make my  bootsplash tha spiffy brown color and make it say ubuntu again? i went to the blue one that says kubuntu
<malakhi> afief, there is no real GUI option for running wine. it's all from the command line
<posey> i just installed ubuntu, and my x server keeps crashing
<JasonOfEarth> ack
<JasonOfEarth> sorry learning chat
<DonVincenzo> Hi, when I log out, the log screen is blank, and I can not shut down from here. Does anybody has a clue ?
<malakhi> afief, before you try running anything, run winecfg
<afief> well, what's the command then? in fedora i had a "run with wine" option
<malakhi> that will get you the needed libraries, etc
<Epix> what is thye package u need to play MP3s?
<tonyyarusso> afief and malakhi: Unless you do "Open with" and select /usr/bin/wine.  Mine actually automatically uses Wine for .exe.
<tonyyarusso> Epix: win32codecs
<malakhi> afief and tonyyarusso, true enough. i've always just run it from the prompt. but that will work as well.
<Epix> tonyyarusso: and, whats a good mixer for ALSA
<tonyyarusso> Epix: Or maybe it's w32codecs.
<Xmasmoo> DeCaf: Then you might need to list all ips. How many ips you have?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell malakhi about mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Epix: Not as sure about that; never really bother mixing.
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: win32codecs have nothing to do with mp3
<Epix> tonyyarusso: i mean, something like alsamixer
<malakhi> johndarkhorse, what do i care about mp3?
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, Oh?
<afief> GUI opening doesn't work for me... but the open with thing sure did:) thanks for your support
<[DeCaf] > Xmasmoo: Well, it's only about 20 so it's not the end of the day even to do it manually.. (a script is even easier). Just wanted to know if there was a way to do it automagically :)
<Xmasmoo> DeCaf: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Multiple_IPs
<rod> hi
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse, I thought they were part of that set of nonsense.
<afief> How do i know if i have hardware acceleration enabled?
<shwag_> it sucks...mplayer works as a firefox plugin, but its all choppy.
<rod> i have xubuntu installed on dapper because ubuntu-desktop wouldnt install... No biggy, but does XFCE have a replacement for the Gnome Multimedia Selector?
<blue-frog> afief, terminal glxgears -printfps
<shwag_> rod: how do I get dapper ?
<[DeCaf] > Xmasmoo: Thanks, just what I was searching for :) (Seems the Debian way is to specify each address individually... oh well :)
<sagarp> i'm running eterm as a transparent, borderless window..is there a way to prevent the taskbar button from showing up?
<dailyrorschach> anyone able to point somehelp in mounting an ntfs drive, the instructions on ubuntuguide.org didn't work, and the wiki was really unclear
<dennis_> Hey guys
<dennis_> Does anyone know why glxgears is different in breezy than it was in hoary
<dennis_> In Breezy...it doesn't show me the results like in hoary :/
<johndarkhorse> stay away from the ubuntuguide, dailyrorschach it'll wreck your box
<dennis_> It just keeps spinning
<Delvien> Anyone know how to edit my grub boot list?
<dailyrorschach> johndarkhorse: I used it back over the summer when I played with hoary, but I've been primarily using the userguide on the wiki, nonetheless, help with mounting ntfs?
<tonyyarusso> shwag_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/
<_tcc> I have a user 'ftp' in which I login to my ftp....how can I change the login name?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell dailyrorschach about ntfs
<_tcc> Just change the username?
<tonyyarusso> shwag_, The stable release is in April.
<blue-frog> dailyrorschach, use the help guide (question mark on your taskbar)
<johndarkhorse> dailyrorschach: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<shwag_> tonyyarusso, is there going to be a combined ubuntu and kubuntu release so that you just choose your desktop during install ?
* popey farts
<tonyyarusso> shwag_, Not to my knowledge, still separate disks.
<dennis_> Noone knows whats up with it?
<martin_> hi guys
<tonyyarusso> shwag_, That would be kind of slick though, so if it's possible for that to still fit on one desk maybe they are working toward that.  Don't know.
<puff> Hm, so, question, I'm dd'ing a disk image of my laptop onto a USB drive.  I don't need to worry about space, the USB drive is 4x as big as the laptop drive.  But would it speed things up to use gzip?
<dennis_> :/
<martin_> anyone know something about wine?
<Delvien> Anyone know how to edit my grub boot list?
<malakhi> _tcc, you should be able to add any users you want to be able to use ftp to the ftp group, and they can login with their normal credentials.
<martin_> I'm having problems...
<shwag_> tonyyarusso, but now it is a livecd and install cd in one i hear. ..now that is cool.
<_tcc> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> Delvien, Depends on your setup.  I've done some of that.
<dennis_> Anyone know how to get the glxgears test results in breezy...for some reason it won't show the results in the terminal window
<Delvien> tonyyarusso i just want to get into it and edit it so it doesnt show me 4 copies of linux
<rockinchado> i just installed my wireless card using ndiswrapper everything worked fine but it doesn't show up in iwconfig         anyone know how to fix?
<dennis_> Anyone know how to get the glxgears test results in breezy...for some reason it won't show the results in the terminal window
<Delvien> tonyyarusso  know where the config file is?
<tonyyarusso> shwag_, Flight 2 wasn't like that yet, where'd you hear?
<tonyyarusso> Delvien, Sure.  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Delvien> tonyyarusso nm found it
<martin_> anyone have an idea?
<blue-frog> rockinchado, system>administration>network, does it show there?
<shwag_> tonyyarusso, ohh...the kubuntu flight 2 cd was.  i assumed ubuntu was also.  i saw a review of kubuntu
<rockinchado> blue-frog, no
<tonyyarusso> Delvien, Just in case you didn't think to already, you probably want to comment out instead of delete in case you want them later.
<dennis_> Wow, noone knows :/
<tonyyarusso> shwag_, Ah.
<Smerdykov> can someone give me the link of where to get the free ubuntu discs
<blue-frog> dennis_, , terminal glxgears -printfps
<Delvien> tonyyarusso aye thats what im doing now :)
<dennis_> lol
<dennis_> blue-frog, do you know why it is different from when it was in hoary?
<dennis_> It just automatically showed it
<rockinchado> blue-frog, when i do a ndiswrapper -l       it shows up fine and modprobe works
<Dronepower> Does someone know why a working audigy on ubuntu  is not being reconized after a reboot?
<tonyyarusso> Smerdykov, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Merry Christmas to all Ubuntu users! | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Smerdykov> gracias
<martin_> my problem is the following
<martin_> I've installed wine with synaptics
<martin_> when I download something, I can open it with wine and install it
<blue-frog> rockinchado, then i don't know why it's not there sry
<Seveas> dennis_, because glxgears is not a benchmark but is abused as being a bechmark far too much
<martin_> but now, when I enter "wine <programname>" in the terminal, it can't find it
<Seveas> martin_, you gotta tyoe the complete path...
<Delvien> martin_ you have to navigate wine to find it
<ElitePete> martin_, do you include the correct extension IE: .exe
<martin_> but even if I drag and drop the name in it doesn't work
<Delvien> martin_ in example "wine /home/martin/downloads/adobe.exe
<martin_> yeah
<martin_> just a sec
<DUNFreak> Ok small question... Does anyone know how to change keyboard layout in ubuntu? I went to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard and changed it to what I wanted (Canadian French) and deleted US English.. But the bastard won't change the layout, even after rebooting. wtf?
<gnomefreak> ok why doesnt dapper use same drivers as breezy :(
<limeira> Al? Brasucas  por a?
<blue-frog> DUNFreak, too impolite, your pc doesn't like it
<afief> How can i run things installed under Wine?
<DUNFreak> blue-frog, :P
<Delvien> Might be because hes french canadian ?
<Seveas> afief, with wine :)
<malakhi> afief, wine /path/to/*.exe
<afief> okay, but where do i find it:) it's nowhere in the menu and i can't find any wine folder
<DUNFreak> *sigh* of course I get assaulted because of my origins instead of helped. Figures.
<martin_> then i get this: err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 0 bytes in thread 0009 eip 00578f61 esp 7f9f1000 stack 0x7f9f0000-0x7faf0000
<gnomefreak> no kernel moduals found and it couldnt find nic card nor drivers :((
<_tcc> Why do I keep getting a permission denied when I try to upload files to my FTP?
<Delvien> martin_ what are you trying to run?
<xenex> ispiked: i got my wireless card to work!
<_tcc> ftp> put program.html
<_tcc> local: program.html remote: program.html
<_tcc> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<_tcc> 550 Permission denied.
<xenex> ispiked: its actually an easy process that i had to follow step by step in the forums
<gnomefreak> _tcc, did you use sudo?
<_tcc> yes
<martin_> :/usr$ wine /home/martin/Desktop/NeatImage/NeatImage.exe
<martin_> err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 0 bytes in thread 0009 eip 00578f61 esp 7f9f1000 stack 0x7f9f0000-0x7faf0000
<Delvien> _tcc DO NOT Paste in here
<martin_> me?
<malakhi> _tcc, does the logged in user have write permissions for that directory?
<martin_> not paste?
<martin_> sorry
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<johndarkhorse> _tcc: please read the /topic and use a pastebin
<_tcc> I did a chown ftp
<_tcc> sudo chown ftp *
<_tcc> sudo chmod 777 *
<martin_> what can I do?
<_tcc> there should that not open everything up?
<martin_> what's wrong?
<malakhi> _tcc, are you logged in? or anonymous?
<TheDracle> Um, there's some command to get Ubuntu to automagically detect x stuff...
<Sh4d0x> boo
<TheDracle> But I forgot what it was.
<_tcc> I am logged in.
<DUNFreak> Ok small question... Does anyone know how to change keyboard layout in ubuntu? I went to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard and changed it to what I wanted, before deleting the US English layout.. However the change is not done, the layout stays as US English whatever I do, even rebooting. Is there another way to apply keyboard layout changes?
<DUNFreak> (better?)
<TheDracle> Does anybody here know?
<santa_shadox> how how how
<santa_shadox> :D
<martin_> help!
<blue-frog> _tcc, can you write in your home folder?
<_tcc> for the ftp user?
<nuxGuru> I need help with a USR 5610 modem being recognized - I have reviewed all I could find at ubuntu and other siites; any modem experts here?
<HymnToLife> TheDracle > what do you mean "x stuff" ?
<no0tic> ispiked, hi ;)
<no0tic> xenex, hi ;)
<HymnToLife> nuxGuru > www.linmodems.org
<blue-frog> DUNFreak, much, in a terminal what's the output of    locale  ?
<no0tic> xenex, what about wireless networking?
<nuxGuru> 5610 is nnot a linmodem
<martin_> what am I doing wrong?
<xenex> no0tic: i got it to work by myself :D
<xenex> no0tic: its actually really easy :o
<martin_> I've installed wine with synaptics
<nuxGuru> this is a hardware based intrnal modem
<martin_> and installed a program with it
<no0tic> xenex, good!
<martin_> now I can't run that program
<malakhi> _tcc, make sure you've chmodded the actual DIRECTORY not just the files in it.
<xenex> no0tic: and now ubuntu = my lover :D
<malakhi> _tcc, ie chmod -R 777 /home/ftp (or whatever folder you're using)
<martin_> I write "wine <programname and where it is, eg /home>" and then I get an error mesage
<DUNFreak> blue-frog, http://pastebin.com/477870
<blue-frog> DUNFreak, btw as u erased the us keyb when u were using it normally it's not erased...
<ppd> hi! does anybody here have a hotplug map file which includes the lide 25 scanner ?
<Definity> hi
<no0tic> xenex, very very good
<Definity> anyone have kismet running in ubuntu?
<DUNFreak> blue-frog, yet another thing that's intuitive under wincrap and just messed itself up in linux :'(
<tonyyarusso> nuxGuru: It could be one of those other weird catagories, like "controllerless" or some such thing, so linmodems and the scanModem utility might still be useful for gathering information.
<_tcc> malakhi...i think i fucked something up
<blue-frog> DUNFreak, so put a key board applet in your tasbar and chhose canadian
<malakhi> _tcc, what's it doing?
<Newbie3> I am new to the Ubuntu live CD and I have a question
<_tcc> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<nuxGuru> thanks .. am looiking over the site
<_tcc> what is this?
<_tcc> lol
<tonyyarusso> Newbie3: Just ask it.
<santa_shadox> Newie3 hi, welcome btw
<DUNFreak> blue-frog, "Keyboard Indicator" sais my layout is the right one... hmn.
<Definity> anyone have kismet running in ubuntu?
<blue-frog> DUNFreak then erase the english keyb and/or log out and choose save current blah blah before hiting log out again
<tonyyarusso> Newbie3, I checked out the live CD the other day too, after having Ubuntu installed for a few months; it was kind of fun.
<malakhi> _tcc, not quite sure. i think it's a security feature. are you trying to login as root? or something of the sort?
<_tcc> no
<martin_> http://pastebin.com/477874
<DUNFreak> blue-frog, actually I re-added the us english, then switched to it with the keyboard indicator, and then back to what I wanted... now it works.
<DUNFreak> Go figure :(
<martin_> that's my error message
<TheDracle> Does anybody know how to get Ubuntu to do its autodetection stuff for video?
<Newbie3> I want to run Firefox 1.5 -- I have downloaded and unpacked it, but how do you actually compile and run it?
<blue-frog> DUNFreak, i dont knoz then sry; zorks fine zith ,e
<TheDracle> I know it's dpkg -reconfigure something...
<santa_shadox> tonyyarusso, few months :D i loved ubuntu second time i used it :D
<_tcc> Wtf....now what?
<tonyyarusso> !tell Newbie3 about firefox15
<blue-frog> DUNFreak, as u can see...
<bpuccio> !tell bpuccio about firefox15
<DUNFreak> Yup. It works for me too.  <> ;)
<poningru> !tell Newbie3 about firefox1.54
<poningru> !tell Newbie3 about firefox1.5
<_tcc> damnit all
<Whistler> im trying to use alliases i set up : alias server='gnome-obex-server' it works fine, but is there any way i can make it to run it?
<malakhi> _tcc, i'm not sure the ftpd is recognizing you as logged in. i'm afraid i'm not really familiar with vsftp (i've only used proftpd)
<Whistler> now it opens in my terminal
<Whistler> i want to just run it
<Whistler> not in the command line
<_tcc> malakhi, how do i get proftpd?
<_tcc> Is it better?
<malakhi> _tcc, i've never had a problem with it, but i've never really used anything else to give you an honest omparison.
<DUNFreak> blue-frog, thanks for the help. The keyboard applet hint hit me :)
<santa_shadox> Newbie3, you can go to mozilla home page, download the package .tar.gz, extract it, open folder and run the "sh" file :)
<malakhi> _tcc, to install, sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Madeye> anyone had any luck with IRDA connection ?
<Whistler> anybody knows what i mean?
<santa_shadox> Madeye, no i'm searching too for a solution
<malakhi> _tcc, but remember to apt-get remove vsftpd first
<Whistler> im trying to use alliases i set up : alias server='gnome-obex-server' it works fine, but is there any way i can make it just to run but not open in command line ?
<Delvien> VMware > dual booting , too bad vmware cant play games
<Madeye> santa_shadox, well I didn't find any solution for bluetooth and IRDA till now, I have build-in of both in my laptop. however I found the best tool to switch wlan smoothly
<Epix> how do i install a theme? Im at the menu but I dont know what file it wants to read.
<dailyrorschach> Epix: drag the tarball into the theme window
<Whistler> like using run command
<santa_shadox> Madeye, i have too build in infrared but dunno how to install it
<santa_shadox> Madeye, guess i'll leave it and only use it in XP
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<dennis_> Does anyone know where the default gnome torrent program puts the torrent files it is using?
<dennis_> Because i Just rebooted and dont have the original files :/
<Madeye> santa_shadox,  actually it's shame that I have to boot to XP whenever I want to use IRDA or bluetooth.
<Viper550> Hello everyone! I'm live from Breezy Badger!
<tonyyarusso> santa_shadox, There's a package for enabling IR, and the ThinkWiki mentions it, which might be useful even if it's not an IBM, worth checking out.
<santa_shadox> Madeye, uhu
<tonyyarusso> Hi Viper550!
<Viper550> I had a little scary incident, I use KDM, and one time I booted, I got a console and X didn't work!
<nekostar> how can i set up a vnc session so i can see the desktop im actually logged into remotely
<_tcc> malakhi: It can't find proftpd.
<dennis_> Does anyone know where the default gnome torrent program puts the torrent files it is using?
<dennis_> Because i Just rebooted and dont have the original files :/
<nekostar> dennis_,  try /home
<Viper550> But, a simple command line command saved my life: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<santa_shadox> tonyyarusso ooh, diddn't know, but i'll check it out
<dennis_> nekostar, they arent there
<nekostar>  /home/username
<dennis_> :/
<Epix> USB wifi devices are slow as can be.
<malakhi> _tcc, sorry. i forgot to tell you that you have to enable universe.
<_tcc> how?
<_tcc> I am totally on the command line.
<tonyyarusso> nekostar, Have you read the documentation for your VNC program?
<_tcc> I did a base server install/
<Viper550> I'm loving Ubuntu, last time I linuxed we had no LAN under it! But, that was Red Hat 9.
<dennis_> Whats a good linux bittorrent client besides Az and 'Bittorrent'
<Viper550> Also _tcc, I bet you use IRSSI
<nekostar> tonyyarusso, last time i tried it gave me a new gui not the same one
<_tcc> Why?
<Viper550> Who thinks FreeSans should be the new Ubuntu GUI font default?
<nekostar> no.
<Viper550> It's more readable than Bitstream Vera
<_tcc> How do I enable universe?
<Viper550> In fact, I'm using it on X-Chat right now!
<Viper550> Uncomment a line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<malakhi> _tcc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<Viper550> This line is clearly marked, the whole file on Ubuntu is annoated for you, just sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<malakhi> the gist is that you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<Viper550> I just said that malakhi
<malakhi> yes, i see that
<malakhi> slow fingers
<christmas-tree-> http://pastebin.com/477787  i got a problem folks
<_tcc> I fixed it.
<Viper550> Fast Fingers!
<malakhi> _tcc, then sudo apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> christmas-tree-, Tell us what sort it is to alert us as to who should check your paste.
<santa_shadox> christmas-tree-, normally christmas brings presents :p no errors ;);)
<Viper550> Oh, does the base Ubuntu come with IRSSI?
<malakhi> Viper550, it's not installed by default, if that's what you mean
<Viper550> oh
* Viper550 types irssi and it comes up
<Viper550> I'm going to see if I can get back on in Irssi, if I do, I am a good user!
<Viper550> See ya in a min, hopefully
<flixil> Hello
<Ubunti_Ki> Strange, I have problem installing GPC
<odat> anyone know how i install a .tgz  ??
<arricka> hello
<Delvien> odat you dont, its the equiv of a .zip
<flixil> I cannot see some caracters (like `) using amule... All the other programs goes well... Can it be a problem with the locale?
<tonyyarusso> odat: You unpack it, and then look for an installer in the unpacked files.
<Viper550> I'm back, now using irssi!
<malakhi> Viper550, happy now?
<Ubunti_Ki> I write " sudo apt-get install gpc" and it starts to install and then comes message that say, could not find package?
<Viper550> Wow, this is pretty neat
<Viper550> (how do you change the colors?)
<Epix> synergy is the shiz
<Viper550> How better is this than Xchat?
<arricka> I'm having trouble playing DVDs...I get "error reading dvdnav_get_next_block" in totem, and mplayer gives me something similar...do you think it's the dvd drive or something in Ubuntu?
<Ubunti_Ki> how do I install gpc ?
<Ubunti_Ki> gpc = compilator
<mouhoub> hello
<christmas-tree-> http://pastebin.com/477787  i got a problem folks  what to do fox
<christmas-tree-> folks
<Viper550> I really want to make Irssi look good, what can I do malahki?
<mouhoub> plz i want to change my startup desktop(Image)
<mouhoub> someone can help me
<Viper550> Login Manager settings can help you with that
<malakhi> Viper550, i'm afraid you're asking the wrong guy. i only use it when xchat isn't available. i like xchat's notification features too much.
<Viper550> Oh, you've got the default blue and white too?
<malakhi> aye
<mouhoub> and if i want to download someone from Internet
<Viper550> Guess the background is decided by the terminal app
<malakhi> think so
* Viper550 makes background transparent
<mouhoub> sorry but i dont understund
<[DeCaf] > Just installed ubuntu here and trying to compile a simple C-file. Get the error: "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory". Must be missing some package, but which one?
<mouhoub> thank U
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Viper550> Cool, you must be missing GCC! apt-get install gcc (with a sudo of course)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %silverton!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Viper550> Wow, this is cool!
<[DeCaf] > Viper550: gcc is installed. :/
<johndarkhorse> Viper550: installing 'build-essential' will get you gcc, autotools and others for a more complete build environment
<Viper550> Ummm, I had to install that because it didn't give me it when I wanted to compile KBFX
<Viper550> (yes, I mainly use KDE, but wanted to still have Gnome)
<dennis_> Hello
<dennis_> Guys, I need some real help :/
<dennis_> I really screwed up the xserver
<[DeCaf] > Viper550: Ah, build-essential may do it. Saw it installed libc6-dev which sounds like an important package ;)
<Viper550> I'm just in Gnome 'cause startx brought me here. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dennis_> And am running irssi because i cant even boot into gnome :/
<dennis_> Stupid guide on how to change the default driver to the ati driver
<dennis_> Screwed me all up
<[DeCaf] > johndarkhorse: Thanks, the build-essential did it! =)
<_tcc> malakhi, I have proftpd
<Viper550> I'm using IRSSI because it's cool, I would have if I didn't know how to fix it
<_tcc> and I set up 2 dirs in /home/ftp/
<Viper550> Also, the reconfigure thing asks you about a X driver, and you can select ATI!
<dabaR_> There is a free book on Debian from O'Reilly online. http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/index.html
<_tcc> Now what?
<malakhi> _tcc, is it working ok?
<_tcc> It never started ftp
<_tcc> no
<_tcc> lol
<ElitePete> hmm, i had to force quit a program now all my icons are gone, how do i fix this without rebooting
<malakhi> _tcc, you may have  to run sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<dabaR_> ElitePete: icons on the desktop, or in the panels?
<michael> Can somebody tell me where I can create a shortcut for a application?
<ElitePete> dabaR, desktop i tried killall gnome-panel already
<dabaR_> michael: where would you like it?
<dabaR_> ElitePete: killall nautilus
<ElitePete> dabaR, ok
<ElitePete> dabaR, thanks much.
<dabaR_> michael: try right clicking on the desktop and add a launcher
<blanky> in GNOME, is there a way to make it so that whe you double click a .py file or ight click it, theres an option that runs the script
<johndarkhorse> michael: anywhere you like
<_tcc> malakhi, it said it is started from inetd
<michael> I will create a shortcut z.B. to start a programm like apwal
<_tcc> or xinetd
<ElitePete> dabaR_, thanks much :-)
* Viper550 sets up IRSSI profile in Gnome Terminal
<dabaR_> ElitePete: ya, Im the other guy too, just at home...did that help?
<ElitePete> dabaR_, yep worked perfectly. hehe it was an autoname complete error
<michael> I would push z.b. CTRL + 3. Then the Programm apwal starts
<navarone> dabaR, I always wondered who "da other guy" was...lol
<dabaR_> ElitePete: good.
<Viper550> Anyone who has X problems: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then type startx after it's done
<malakhi> or somthing like that
<dabaR_> navarone: what? heh.
<dabaR_> michael: what is z.b.?
<Viper550> What I typed is what got me back into X
<michael> z.b. for example
<_tcc> malakhi, what does it want from me?!!?!
<malakhi> _tcc, did the installer offer you a choice between standalone and inetd?
<blanky> how can I change my default time
<blanky> *font
<dabaR_> You want to make a hot key that ctrl+3 opens an application?
<Viper550> Are there command line switches to start an application in Gnome Terminal on a specific profile?
<michael> dabaR, right
<dabaR_> blanky: is there an option under System>Preferences?
<malakhi> _tcc, because it should have
<blanky> hmm...
<johndarkhorse> Viper550: if the user has bungled their install, they need to choose the VESA driver during their reconfiguration (then they can start over with ATI or nvidia)
<dabaR_> michael: I do not know. Search the forums it may have that shown there. search for gnome hotkeys.
<blanky> thanks dabaR you're my pal
<blanky> waht's the default font, Sans?
<blanky> cause I think mine got changed
<michael> dabaR_ thx
<richard_> Does anyone here use a SD card reader for SD memory cards on Ubuntu?
<Viper550> I didn't have to choose Vesa, ATI was autoselected!
<_tcc> malakhi, i said inet or whatever
<_tcc> how do i change it to standalone?
<Viper550> Goodbye, how do you leave a channel?
<dabaR_> Usuallt sans serif would be default on screens I expect.
<no0tic> Viper550, /part #channel
<dabaR_> !-books
<ubotu> dabaR_: I give up, what is it?
<dabaR_> !books
<ubotu> from memory, books is http://www.debian.org/doc/books - Debian, and http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/book-suggestions/ - GNU/Linux
<no0tic> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<_tcc> malakhi, in the .conf file should I change that one line to standalone?
<_tcc> for server type?
<malakhi> _tcc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd
<malakhi> _tcc, then choose standalone when it asks
<dabaR_> ubotu: books is also http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/index.html
<ubotu> okay, dabaR_
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<malakhi> _tcc, you shouldn't have to change that in  the .conf if you used dpkg-reconfigure
<_tcc> Well that's what it is telling me.
<_tcc> It says it can't launch standalone or inetd.
<rabbit1> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dabaR_> malakhi: you know how to start daemons in Ubuntu? the invoke-rc.d thing?
<malakhi> dabaR_, eh?
<_tcc> jesus christ, a mere ftp server.
<malakhi> i always use  the init scripts
<dabaR_> sudo invoke-rc.d proftpd start
<malakhi> dabaR_, i think that's the same basic idea
<dabaR_> ya it is.
<malakhi> ok
<dabaR_> Just wondering why not just start the server from your discussion.
<_tcc> malakhi, maybe I need a restart.
<dabaR_> _tcc: you should use sftp ftp is unsafe, no encryption for passwords.
<_tcc> I know.
<malakhi> dabaR_, yeah. we've already been over  that.
<malakhi> that's why i'm having to run this through as we go
<malakhi> it's been a long time since i set up an ftp server
<malakhi> _tcc, so, when you run /etc/init.d/proftpd start, or invoke-rc.d proftpd start, what happens?
<popey> ET on jolt4 anyone?
<_tcc> malakhi, I rebooted and it looked
<_tcc> like
-MastaP:#ubuntu- http://MastaP.SuP.Fr I have something to show you, it's a mind reader that reads what you see! English and French version! http://MastaP.SuP.Fr
<_tcc> it started the ftp
<kbrooks> lol
<_tcc> fucking
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<rabbit1> is that spam?
<Seveas> _tcc, language
<kbrooks> Seveas,
<jean> hi
<Seveas> kbrooks, you were too late :p
<kbrooks> k
<kbrooks> i didnt see
<rabbit1> hi jean
<dabaR_> hi.
<jean> im on dialup and i just want libsdl-mixer1.2-dev but it wants to install a whole bunch of other stranger dev files with it...how can this be?
<QMario> http://MastaP.SuP.Fr
<QMario> Did you get this notice? ^
<Yomic> Everyone did
<kbrooks> QMario, a op dealt with it
<_tcc> malakhi, It says  `ProFTPD started from inetd/xinetd`
<Yomic> And it was annoying
<_tcc> and that is all
<dabaR_> heh
<_tcc> this is ticking me off
<_tcc> its a god damned ftp server
<malakhi> _tcc, ok. you're going to have to edit your configs for proftpd. the good news is they're fairly well commented. hang on and i'll give you a url to help you out
<_tcc> ok
<dabaR_> _tcc: and have you tried connecting to your server?
<_tcc> heh yea
<knoppix_> Hello
<_tcc> HELLO
<dabaR_> _tcc: what do you get as the message?
<_tcc> connection refused.
<blanky> wtf with http://MastaP.SuP.Fr
<kbrooks> blanky, out!
<malakhi> _tcc, what are you trying to connect as?
<knoppix_> I need your help.
<_tcc> ftp
<knoppix_> I want to add Grub.
<kbrooks> Seveas, ty
<dabaR_> jean: it is this concept of dependencies. To install something it needs to install something else.
<blanky> sorry, someone sent me that message, Seveas, I didn't know what it was, sorry
<jean> dabaR_: i see
<dabaR_> _tcc: ftp localhost?
<QMario> What is wrong with this website?
<_tcc> no
<Seveas> blanky, just ignore it
<dabaR_> _tcc: do it.
<malakhi> _tcc, you can't usually connect to ftp AS ftp
<Seveas> QMario, it was spam, ignore it
<jean> dabaR_: just something beyond our understanding?
<QMario> I didn't know what it was either?
<blanky> Seveas, okay :(
<_tcc> what
<_tcc> The server is 192.168.1.102
<QMario> Okay. :(
<_tcc> ftp 192.168.1.102
<_tcc> connection refused
<kbrooks> whiners!
<dabaR_> jean: well, it is so, to walk, youhave to crawl, so to install blah, you need to install bl
<dabaR_> or something like that.
<dabaR_> _tcc: ya, that is your router helping you. Try ftp localhost from that machine.
<malakhi> _tcc, try ftp username@url
<cvtecxp> boa noite
<tukuyomi_> jean, if you want ONLY libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, you can get it via libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, but you'll miss all dpendancies...
<dabaR_> and it wont work
<tukuyomi_> jean, http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jean> dabaR_: yes it requires much time and patiences on dialup
<dabaR_> jean: patience is a virtue.
<_tcc> tom@ubuntu:~$ ftp 192.168.1.102
<_tcc> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<_tcc> look
<dabaR_> time is a commodity
<_tcc> it won't connect
<tukuyomi_> (i missed my copy/paste ^^ )
<dabaR_> _tcc: I told you, go to the computer on which ftp is installed, and "ftp localhost" that will test it.
<jean> dabaR_: very good quality in men
<NewbieWithUBuntu> I am trying to Install Firefox 1.5.  I have managed to untar the file, but how do you actually run the thing?  A firefox directory is sitting on the Desktop.
<dabaR_> jean: so my ex told me.
<jean> and women
<knoppix_> I have two Operating System, Ubuntu & WIndows, but I don't have GRUB. How do I enable it ?
<_tcc> Connection refused.
<_tcc> The ftp is*NOT* working.
<dabaR_> _tcc: for localhost?
<_tcc> oui
<_tcc> ftp does not even start on the machine
<dabaR_> from that same machine?
<_tcc> YE
<_tcc> YES!
<rabbit1> knoppix did you install on a eperate drive? or on a partitoin?
<rabbit1> *seperate
<knoppix_> what is partitain ?
<dabaR_> _tcc: did you use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd to set it up to start as standalone?
<jean> tukuyomi_: are you telling me i dont need to go along with the dependencies?
<_tcc> yep
<_tcc> doesnt work
<knoppix_> Well, the thing is that WIndows erased the Grub.. so I cannot un Ubuntu anymore.
<blanky> I make a Templates folder in Home to make templates for files right?
<dabaR_> _tcc: from now on, test only with ftp localhost.
<rabbit1> was ubuntu on a seperate harddrive?
<david> hi all
<tukuyomi_> nope, not with http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ but it might not fully work
<dabaR_> NewbieWithUBuntu: you are trying to compile something. Here is what ubotu thinks about it.
<knoppix_> no. It was in the same HD. I has different partitions
<david> can someone answer a question?
<dabaR_> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<dabaR_> I cant believe he let me down.
<dabaR_> !ask
<knoppix_> I see that my Windows hasn't erasd my Ubuntu partition. As I can see from Knoppix Live CD and Ubuntu Live cd...
<jean> sounds nice but im on dialup
<blanky> guys, dabaR, you know how you create a folder in home to make templates for files right?
<malakhi> _tcc, let me think on this. i've just installed it on my server  back home to make sure i wasn't forgetting something,  and it  worked out of the box for me.
<knoppix_> so, I want to recover the Grub ;)
<blanky> is it called Templates?
<david> im like "linux noob" so i cant figure out how to install things.. how do I install files ive downloaded.. ive heard about using terminal but how do I use it?
<michael_> dabaR_ I have found a tut for hotkey. There is the link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel
<_tcc> I hate to say it but windows was more reliable.
<_tcc> lo
<blanky> what's the name of the folder im supposed to create in /home (i think it's something liek templates) so that when I right click and choose create document, it appears there
<malakhi> _tcc, are you running anykind of firewall or filtering on the server?
<Ralken> I am using these directions to set up SWAT for samba http://www.zippydesign.com/ying/linux/samba/part7.html but I am still getting a connection failed error. Ive checked to see if the net services were there but nothing.  I tryed using the instructions at the same site to restart inetd and my terminal says no inetd process. I am also using that same ip address assigned to swat for a local lan but its using port 901 so I think that doesnt ma
<Ralken> tter if Im wrong please let me know.  Can anyone give me any type of advice?
<_tcc> nope
<rabbit1> knoppix, I don't know if this is the best way...   but: see under grub/lilo heading:   http://www.sysresccd.org/systools.en.php
<_tcc> everything worked fine and dandy on windows
<rabbit1> knoppix,  it's a rescue cd you can boot from
<rabbit1> I've never tried it : P
<david> im like "linux noob" so i cant figure out how to install things.. how do I install files ive downloaded.. ive heard about using terminal but how do I use it?
<david> im like "linux noob" so i cant figure out how to install things.. how do I install files ive downloaded.. ive heard about using terminal but how do I use it?
<dailyrorschach> david: what are you trying to download much of what you can get can be done through packages
<blanky> dont double post (!kick)
<dabaR> michael_: it is a little bit in deutch.
<david> edonkey right now but other things too.. media players and stuff
<blanky> david System > administration > synaptic
<knoppix_> Rabbitl: I'm follwoing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<knoppix_> but can't understand it
<_tcc> friggen christmas
<_tcc> I need to go...
<david> how does synaptic work?
<_tcc> lol
<_tcc> Stupid ftp.
<blanky> guys, in XMMS, when playing an mp3 file (i have the codecs), it says PLEASE CHECK THAT Your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, and no other program is blocking the soundcard
<dabaR> david: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html is a tutorial for installing.
<blanky> however, playing mp3 works perfectly in rhythm box
<malakhi> _tcc, type ps ax | grep proftpd
<_tcc> Well, thanks anyway.
<_tcc> ok
<dailyrorschach> blanky: I have the same problem blanky
<david> dabar thx =)
<dailyrorschach> blanky: I can use any other program, everything else works, except xmms
<blanky> dailyrorschach, yeah, but once i click ok sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt lol
<dabaR> blanky: run "nohup esd&" in a terminal.
<_tcc> malakhi, wtf
<blanky> but xmms pwns :(
<blanky> dabaR, thanks!
<_tcc> it says its running
<blanky> you got that dailyrorschach ?
<dailyrorschach> yep
<dabaR> blanky: and close all sound programs.
<blanky> *writes it down* thanks dabaR! :)
<dabaR> blanky: did it work?
<blanky> yah
<_tcc> brb
<_tcc> I need to go
<_tcc> really
<knoppix_> :(
<malakhi> _tcc, if proftpd is running, it will return two lines, and  one of them will be proftpd: (accepting connections)
<_tcc> eek bye
<malakhi> _tcc, well, good luck
<dailyrorschach> dabaR: I have the same problem as blanky, what is it that command is doing
<ElitePete> anyone in here know how in gimp to change between layers? :-)
<dabaR> blanky: ok, then, go System>Preferences>Sound or something like that...
<rabbit1> knoppix, hang on
* CaptainMorgan thinks amarok offers more features than rythmbox ;)
<dabaR> dailyrorschach: it starts your sound server.
<blanky> dabaR, thanks
<knoppix_> ok :)
<dailyrorschach> dabaR: ok cool, I hate just putting in commands without knowing what they're doing
<dabaR> blanky: are you there? There should be a start sound server when logging in, or automatically check box, that you need checked off.
<dabaR> dailyrorschach: a good thing.
<blanky> dabaR, yeah I said thanks! I got it man, thanks thanks thanks
<jean> if an app is written in c and has bindings to other apps. what does this mean if you could explain it to me
<blanky> dabaR, do you hear me?
<dabaR> blanky: you checked off start the sound server?
<dabaR> welcome?
<dabaR> is that it?
<blanky> so i have to check off enable sound server startup, so that it doesnt start?
<shwag> trying to configure gaim-rhythmbox, but i get   checking for gaim... configure: error: Package requirements (gaim >= 0.79) were not met.
<blanky> right dabaR?
<dabaR> so that it does start, instead of starting it manually with the command I gave you first.
<dabaR> And also tell dailyrorschach how to do it if he did not get it.
<dailyrorschach> dabaR: nah, I got it
<blanky> dabaR, it was already checked
<blanky> dabaR, it was already checked lol, it supposedly already started at startup
<blanky> and it did, i heard the log in sounds and all
<blanky> it was just xmms
<existance> how do i tell if i have mysql installed on apache?
<Epix> whats the difference between BMP and XMMS
<NewIRC> Gnome 2.13.3 this is the last gnome build ?
<dabaR> dailyrorschach: nohup means do not kill this command when I exit this terminal I typed it in. The & means run this command in the background so I can still use this terminal while you run that command. esd is the command to start the sound server.
<blanky> lol thanks
<dabaR> blanky: find the option to use esd as your default sound daemon in those sound settings, rather.
<dailyrorschach> ok, that makes a lot more sense explained now, I mean i'm not a total idiot, just new to linux, just having to relearn a new language
<existance> how do i tell if i have mysql installed on apache?
<dabaR> Epix: bmp is prettier cause it uses a different graphical toolkit.
<existance> apache2
<blanky> dabaR, where?
<dabaR> blanky: no idea, I am at work now.
<blanky> np, thanks anyways
<dabaR> knoppix_: do you need to restore your ubuntu after installing windows?
<blanky> !recoverubuntu
<ubotu> blanky: Are you smoking crack?
<rabbit1> knoppix....     there seem to be several ways to do it..  command line or by running the installer to a certain point... but that doesn't seem like a good idea
<knoppix_> dabar. something like that... but I see that my UBuntu is not dead. Since I can see the partition using tqparted in the Live CD
<Ralken>  sudo killall -HUP inetd- I ran this command and I get - inetd: no process killed
<Ralken> ,  I cut and pasted this so is there a typo somewhere
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell blanky about recover
<rabbit1> I would try that resource cd if I were you...    unless dabaR has a better idea
<knoppix_> The thing is that when I turn on the Comp. It automatically runs WIndows, without leting me choose what OS to run...
<dabaR> knoppix_:
<dabaR> !restoregrub
<ubotu> dabaR: Do they come in packets of five?
<blanky> johndarkhorse, lol, i was trying to tell that other dude that wanted it
<dabaR> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<knoppix_> yeah.. and I tried to use the Installed CD as directed by the How-to. but I was lost in step number 4
<dabaR> existance:
<dabaR> !lamp
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dabaR> foampeace: explain to get an answer.
<knoppix_> I am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com//GrubHowto
<blanky> where's the mount windows hard drive howto page
<blanky> !mountntfs
<ubotu> well, mountntfs is for help accessing that pesky permission denied windows partition, read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<paal> do any of you know some good repositories i can add for ubuntu?
<arctic> merry christmas everyone!, sorry but i hope smbdy can help me, my ubuntu clock in breezy badger 64bit version is running too fast, is this an apic error?
<johndarkhorse> paal: just these from ubotu
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell paal about repos
<johndarkhorse> paal: using non ubuntu binaries will hose your system
<NewbieWithUBuntu> Can anyone recommend a good firewall for use by newbies with ubuntu?  I am an (ex-)Windows user.
<johndarkhorse> NewbieWithUBuntu: there is no need for a firewall with a default installation
<johndarkhorse> NewbieWithUBuntu: there is no reason for a lot of things here that are required on windows
<arctic> can somebody give me a tip plz?
<NewbieWithUBuntu> John your response begs the question: Why can you say this? How is this so?
<knoppix_> guys
<johndarkhorse> NewbieWithUBuntu: simple. this is not windows, and doesnt have it's fallabilities
<knoppix_> I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6129
<imrabti> hello
<imrabti> i've problem in Gnome Skin
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> hiall
<slide> arg, wtf is the 'browser string' called? Im trying to find the firefox extension to change it but i cant think of what its called.
<blanky> !templates
<ubotu> blanky: I give up, what is it?
<blanky> !template
<ubotu> I don't know, blanky
<blanky> man...
<david> daBar: Where does the program get installed so I can find it and start it?
<dabaR> knoppix_: try running what it tells you.
<imrabti> I've a skin of Macos X and when i applie it, it doesn't change the button and other controles
<imrabti> it only change the window border and the icone
<dabaR> david: usually in your applications menu on the top left.
<david> ok
<eobanb> imrabti, you need a matching GTK theme
<imrabti> yes i've a gtk compatible them
<NewbieWithUBuntu> Well, then...is there any way to see who/what I am connecting to -- ie some sort of network monitoring tool?
<imrabti> and it's in my friend computer
<eobanb> imrabti, i'm guesing you're only theming metacity
<eobanb> guessing*
<imrabti> yes
<Delvien> anyone know how to install a mouse theme for gnome??
<Ralken> how do I start inetd?
<Leslie_B> Hali:-)
<david> daBar: In 1 of the folders or just plain application folder?
<imrabti> but i 've gtk and gtk 2 theme
<dabaR> NewbieWithUBuntu: well, here is a better answer. Windows by default has all ports open, and Ubuntu has all closed.
<knoppix_> ok
<sorbix> hey sorry i know theres a lot of people here, but during installation partman freezes at 52% examining my hard disk for partitioning... i can switch consoles so my whole pc doesnt freeze, and i can kill the process and keep trying, but every time it freezes at 52%
<imrabti> but it's not work when i applied it
<knoppix_> dabar :
<knoppix_> I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6130
<dabaR> david: depending on whether it is a sound&video application, or what. What did you install?
<johndarkhorse> NewbieWithUBuntu: there are many network tools available, etherial, ntop, and nmap are the most popular
<imrabti> In the folder i've Gtk 1 and gtk 2 theme
<Gatorade> I have a problem with my live cd my mouse does not respond when it installs
<Ralken> anyone know how to start inetd?
<dabaR> knoppix_: y
<knoppix_> ok
<NewbieWithUBuntu> have used etherial in Windows before
<imrabti> please help
<david> a filesharing progra.. he one popping up when seracheng for filesharing..  now it seems like it was not a filesharing program but a desktop enhancement software
<johndarkhorse> NewbieWithUBuntu: if you visit help.ubuntu.com, it may answer lots of your questions
<knoppix_> ok
<knoppix_> I did put Y
<imrabti> can anyone help me
<knoppix_> and... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6131
<blanky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76419 < -- isnt working for me :'(
<portingSAIS> do bugs reported using reportbug just vanish?
<blanky> I'm supposed to create a folder called Templates in /home ?
<Gatorade> Does anyone know how I can find out if my mouse is compatible with Ubuntu?
<dabaR> knoppix_: looking good.
<knoppix_> yeah ? :)
<knoppix_> What do I do next ? ;)
<dabaR> SO far so good it seems to me...
<portingSAIS> every bug I file gets a mailing list moderation message
<NewbieWithUBuntu> been to ubuntu.org -- just wondering if there is a precompiled package for Firefox 1.5.  Can't seem to get it to compile and run.
<portingSAIS> and then vanishes
<dabaR> No idea, follow the wiki on restoring Ubuntu after installing windows.
<dabaR> NewbieWithUBuntu: I like 1.0 better.
<Gatorade> Why does my mouse freeze when ubuntu live cd starts up?
<dabaR> is it in you, Gatorade ?
<redvelvet> how do i install the .bin file i downloaded from java?
<Gatorade> thats funny
<bobbyd> Hi, I have a situation where I have a raid1 array, one of the disks was completely wiped and I need to add it back to the array. whe I try to add it it says "has no superblock - assembly aborted". can anyone point me at the solution?
<knoppix_> so...
<dailyrorschach> uboutu tell NewbieWithUBuntu about firefoxnewversion
<knoppix_> Should I restart ?
<paal> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dabaR> knoppix_: you can try that...
<knoppix_> ok
<knoppix_> BRB.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell NewbieWithUBuntu about firefox15
<dabaR> I am going home, see you all later.
<knoppix_> bye
<knoppix_> C" you
<knoppix_> and thank you ;)
<blanky> noobuntu
<dabaR> yup,
<Gatorade> yeah this room is a big help
<Gatorade> Guess I'll stick with windows
<blanky> why
<eric_> When I had windows I had to things like clean out a temp folder and cookies folder do I need to do that with Ubuntu
<no0tic> ubotu, tell no0tic about firefox15
<blanky> Gatorade, need help?
<Ralken> anyone know how to start inetd?
<dailyrorschach> Gatorade: what was your problem?
<Gatorade> Cause my mouse freezes when I run Ubuntu
<portingSAIS> eric_: install tmpreaper
<portingSAIS> eric_: also, you can set firefox to only accept cookies during the current session
<Gatorade> It doesn't respond
<blanky> Gatorade, judging linux with the linux live CDs is highly discouraged
<eric_> thanks, I'll try both methods
<Gatorade> I wanted to test the program before installing it
<portingSAIS> eric_: tmpreaper may be in universe
<portingSAIS> Gatorade: what sort of mouse?
<Gatorade> Ge optical
<portingSAIS> USB?  PS/2?  Serial?
<Gatorade> It's not a usb
<Gatorade> The other 2 I'm not sure
<sorbix> hey sorry i know theres a lot of people here, but during installation partman freezes at 52% examining my hard disk for partitioning... i can switch consoles so my whole pc doesnt freeze, and i can kill the process and keep trying, but every time it freezes at 52%
<portingSAIS> what shape is the plug at the end of the cable?
<eric_> ok, I'll check it out. Thanks for the advise
<Gatorade> Round
<portingSAIS> is it a trapezoid or a circle?
<redvelvet> can someone help me install java?
<portingSAIS> okay, it's a PS/2 mouse
<Gatorade> circle
<Gatorade> yeah
<toya__> redvelvet, are you installing jdk or jre?
<FliesLikeABrick> what is the root password to the ubuntu livecd?
<portingSAIS> do you have any special software on the windows side that does something for the mouse?
<redvelvet> toya_ i dont know
<Gatorade> I never installed any kind of softward for the mouse I just ran windows install thats it
<dailyrorschach> FliesLikeABrick: toor
<FliesLikeABrick> thank
<FliesLikeABrick> s
<Gatorade> Is there something I need to shut off?
<Gatorade> disable
<portingSAIS> Gatorade: okay, that's a good sign.  Chances are the live CD just isn't as good at detecting the mouse as the installer would be.  THere's always a few differences.  Your mouse should work during a normal install.  is there another mouse you could borrow while you try out ubuntu?
<toya__> redvelvet, what do you need java for?
<febreezy> so i was having trouble with sound on windows xp.  i popped in ubuntu live cd. and sound works. but i want to be able to access music files on my hard drive. i suppose i have to mount the hard drive. but how?
<toya__> redvelvet, to program java programs or to run?
<redvelvet> toya__ i need it for internet
<portingSAIS> Gatorade: also, do you know which ubuntu release your liveCD is?
<Gatorade> actually no but I'll see what I can do thanks
<redvelvet> toya__ firefox
<Gatorade> Oh let me check
<slide> Isnt there a php plugin for eclipse, is it just not in synaptic?
<Gatorade> 5.10 porting
<portingSAIS> porting?
<Gatorade> portingSAIS*
<toya__> redvelvet, read this http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java any problem tell me
<portingSAIS> haha
<portingSAIS> oh right!
<portingSAIS> well that's good
<toya__> does anyone want to tell me abt slackware and gentoo's strong points and how they are compared to each other?
<jocke1s> hi
<Gatorade> I'm just assuming my mouse isn't compatible with linux
<Gatorade> Ge and Microsoft probably have some deal
<Gatorade> Ge = NBC = MSNBC
<redvelvet> thanks toya_
<toya__> redvelvet, np
<knoppix> Hey
<knoppix> i'm back
<portingSAIS> Gatorade: I doubt it.  PS/2 mice are pretty standard.  i've used many with ubuntu
<portingSAIS> Gatorade: but it's possible they do something funny
<Gatorade> Well I noticed something else on the installation
<knoppix> My Grub problems wasn't solved :(
<eric_> i just installed tmpreaper, what next do I need to use a terminal to run it
<Gatorade> The hot plug in doesn't seem to run
<knoppix> I just wanted to say that... I got to go. but I;m sure I will be back
<Gatorade> Everything else is marked as ok except that
<knoppix> See you guys
<portingSAIS> eric_: no, it should run every night and clear out any files older than a week
<knoppix> and Merry Christmas to all of you !
<portingSAIS> Gatorade: aha, yeah.  that sounds like a livecd problem.
<Ralken> how can I find out if inetd is running?
<portingSAIS> Ralken: ps fauxw | grep inetd
<portingSAIS> Ralken: ps fauxw | grep inetd | grep -v grep
<portingSAIS> heh
<Gatorade> I've tried several different Downloads all have the same problem
<blanky> what's a good ftp client under linux
<blanky> besides terminal
<blanky> lol
<eric_> cool, so I don't need to do anything.
<Xmasmoo> blanky: GUI or no GUI? ncftp, gftp
<funman> ok so I have a little problem, I got the latest Ubuntu 3 days ago, but for reasons unknown it's having roblems connecting to my home network (to the router), the wireless uses a WPA key, and it can't conenct at all to that (It doesn't even catch the SSID that's set to broadcast). When I try going wired it lets me access the network, but not the internet...Any of you smart people know what might be the problem ?
<blanky> Xmasmoo, GUI, i already have gftp i was wondering if there were others, thanks anyways
<blanky> man i was sad, i thought you were dead by now
<blanky> probably shot by some gangsta
<concept10> funman, is the card configured?
<blanky> or something
<portingSAIS> man, this channel is a zoo!
<funman> concept10, it should all be fine
<funman> it worked the last time I installed Ubuntu, but I had to go back to windows because of school...
<ssstormy> Is migrating linux to a different harddrive as simple as copy/paste the contents of your partition, and adding a new boot manager to your MBR?
<concept10> funman, as in do you have the proper drivers for your card?
<ssstormy> or is there invisible stuff ingrained in the partition, like the windows registry?
<no0tic> ssstormy, no
<no0tic> ssstormy, no, simply configuration files
<funman> concept10, yes I do have the right drivers
<no0tic> ssstormy, if you have linux installed on /dev/hda1
<Gatorade> Should I try Installing Ubuntu directly to my hard drive on another partition and seeing how that runs?
<no0tic> ssstormy, it will mount /dev/hda1 on / for instance
<scenestar> good eve all
<Ralken> portingSAIS,  does this mean its running?  5624  0.0  0.0   2932   400 pts/0    R+   17:38   0:00      \_ grep inetd
<febreezy> would anyone like to help me attempt to get music playing in rhythmbox?
<no0tic> ssstormy, you have to tell hime not to do so, if you change partition
<scenestar> febreezy: what is the problem?
<no0tic> febreezy, mp3 are not read?
<scenestar> automatix
<febreezy> scenestar: im on a live cd and i dont know how to access the mp3 files on my hard drive
<scenestar> no shit
<concept10> funman, install network-manager
<scenestar> just like
<ssstormy> no0tic, I mean can I just do a "cp -a / /mount-point-for-partition-on-new-drive"?
<scenestar> mount the windir
<no0tic> ssstormy, no
<ssstormy> and then of course install a bootloader
<scenestar> theres a thread on the forums
<ssstormy> no?  how would I do it?
<funman> concept10, I can't install anything without the internet though...which I can't access at all...
<scenestar> search for the thread on how to get all your windows fonts on linux
<no0tic> ssstormy, reinstall it
<scenestar> theres a command in there
<ssstormy> no0tic, I have to?
<scenestar> just copy paste that itno your terminal
<no0tic> ssstormy, it's the easyest way
<no0tic> ssstormy, it's the easiest way
<scenestar> and you can listen to you juarezed mp3s
<concept10> funman, you cant connect with wired ethernet?
<scenestar> now
<scenestar> i have a few questions
<Evil_Whisper> hello guys
<ssstormy> no0tic, I'm thinking it might not be, with the work I've put into this install... plus the downloads i put into it :) (all those .deb's)
<scenestar> for xmass i wanna give myself the ultimate gift
<funman> not even with wired...it gets to the router...some times...but that's a rare happening, and I only get internet when it actually connects
<scenestar> a life of opensource software
<scenestar> and a free os
<scenestar> but before i move over, i need to migrate a few things
<no0tic> ssstormy, you want to replace harddisks?
<ssstormy> yeah
<funman> every time I want the ethernet to work I have to reset my router 3-4 times...
<scenestar> is there any way i can play my pirated windows games?
<no0tic> ssstormy, or add a new one?
<ssstormy> well I want to add a new one
<scenestar> and is there a way i can get msn to run?
<ssstormy> and migrate to the new one
<ssstormy> but possibly still use te old one
<Evil_Whisper> scenestar: use gaim :-)
<no0tic> ssstormy, reinstall
<Evil_Whisper> scenestar: or aMSN
<scenestar> Evil_Whisper: i need the cam thing
* ssstormy cries
<scenestar> and the added screen name thing
<scenestar> i allready use gaim for AIM
<scenestar> but my gf uses msn
<scenestar> and shes a bitch about these things
<scenestar> and i like to see her on cam when im away
<Evil_Whisper> try wine :p
<scenestar> too hard
<apokryphos> scenestar: language, please.
<scenestar> im lazy
<no0tic> scenestar, gf = grand father? ;)
<Evil_Whisper> Has anyone gotten steam to work on wine 0.9.4?
<scenestar> Evil_Whisper: just use cedega
<no0tic> scenestar, she's a bitch on webcam?
<Evil_Whisper> Don't want to pay for it lol
<scenestar> *cough* torrents *cough*
<no0tic> scenestar, wow, how lucky you are ;)
<scenestar> meh i want to run linux dammit
<Evil_Whisper> wine 0.9.3 ran it fine before I had to do a re-install but now it freezes up
<no0tic> scenestar, try kopete with kde3.5
<scenestar> nah
<scenestar> im a gnome guy
<no0tic> scenestar, it supports cams
<no0tic> scenestar, mee to
<apokryphos> Kopete does very well with webcam support now
<scenestar> 0_o
<Evil_Whisper> scenestar: install it in Gnome =P
<scenestar> meh
<ssstormy> speaking of new harddrives, does ubuntu support SATA as an install target?
<apokryphos> of course
<scenestar> ssstormy: better than doze
<no0tic> scenestar, you can simply install it from the kde3.5 repository
<scenestar> yeah, but i mean
<scenestar> i NEED msn
<scenestar> my SOCIAL life depends on it
<apokryphos> scenestar: why?
<ssstormy> hm
<scenestar> all my luser friends use it
<apokryphos> why not Kopete
<Evil_Whisper> Kopete has camera support
<ssstormy> as i understood it, SATA was a lot of work to get going right
<slide> omfg firefox cant access any pages
<slide> wtf
<no0tic> scenestar, with kopete you can connect to msn
<scenestar> i know that
<no0tic> slide, control DNS
<ssstormy> slide, make sure you're connected
<scenestar> i just dont like the interface etc
<slide> ssstormy, lol im talking to you now arent I? hehe
<apokryphos> .....
* scenestar is picky
<slide> no0tic, huh?
<ssstormy> slide, if you think it's really firefox's fault try a new browser
<Evil_Whisper> scenestar: try aMSN thats the only other thing i can think of
<Gatorade> Is it okay to open a second partition running ububntu??
<scenestar> also, if i were to run games on cedega
* apokryphos wonders what's wrong with the interface
<no0tic> slide, DNS are ok?
<scenestar> what about trainers?
<ssstormy> slide, ... ?
<scenestar> how can i run my trainers
<slide> ssstormy, it just happened heh and my ie (in wine) can connect heh
<apokryphos> amsn is uuurgly
<scenestar> apokryphos: i agree
<slide> no0tic, should be, i dont know why it wouldnt
<ssstormy> slide, I see
<scenestar> plus i want the real deal
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: there is a tutorial to fix that on the forums
<scenestar> with the annoing nudges etc
<slide> hrm, opera cant access internet
<ssstormy> slide, that's strange
<Evil_Whisper> scenestar: wine is the only way if at all possible
<scenestar> Evil_Whisper: that just adds extra images
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: might look into it, but Kopete currently pretty much fulfills all my needs
<no0tic> slide, very strange
<scenestar> i like a simple UI
<apokryphos> would be nice if it had the whiteboard thing ;-)
<scenestar> i love the win98 theme
<slide> I think my dns servers might have gone down
<scenestar> because it is consisten
<scenestar> t
<Evil_Whisper> Is kopete ugly?
<scenestar> hell yeah
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: Kopete is beautiful
<Evil_Whisper> in gnome?
<slide> brb
<scenestar> all linux apps look godawfull
* apokryphos goes to take a screeny
<scenestar> for such a powerfull os, it has a crippeled gui
<portingSAIS> Big Question: How am I supposed to file a bug?
<no0tic> portingSAIS, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<scenestar> portingSAIS: theres a bug reporting tool installed by default
<scenestar> anyways, im sure i want linux, if only if it were for raw socket support and easy apache install
<scenestar> but i need msn
<portingSAIS> scenestar: yeah, but all my reportbug bugs end up getting dropped on the floor
<scenestar> and games
<portingSAIS> scenestar: I get a bounce message from the ubuntu-users list
<scenestar> hmmmmm
<scenestar> NAT?
<portingSAIS> no.
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/kopete.jpg -- the standard window
<portingSAIS> that's not the problem
<scenestar> what is the exact error?
<scenestar> excuse me a bit
<Fred> does postfix send and/or receive email?
* scenestar has been drinking
<portingSAIS> Your mail to 'ubuntu-users' with the subject
<portingSAIS> python2.4-pygame: Pygame throws an exception when trying to set a
<portingSAIS> font
<portingSAIS> Is being held until the list moderator can review it for approval.
<portingSAIS> the trouble is not that I'm not sending the mail
<scenestar> hmmm
<portingSAIS> I get a copy of it at the address I use for reportbug
<scenestar> odd
<Evil_Whisper> aporkyphos: is that in gnome or KDE?
<Gatorade> Can someone give me some advice?
<apokryphos> For the actual Kopete window you get a lot of choices (especially since it's now integrated with Khotnewstuff). I use Clear: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=28743
<scenestar> sendmail issues?
<scenestar> meh
<portingSAIS> scenestar: are you talking to me?
<scenestar> yeah
<portingSAIS> scenestar: I have 0 mail problems
<portingSAIS> 0
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: in KDE. It shouldn't really look different in GNOME
<portingSAIS> but the reportbug tool is set to send mail to ubuntu-users, which is a moderated list
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<portingSAIS> and that list is saying "I do not want any bug reports unless you've subscribed"
<Evil_Whisper> now If only i could find a way to make opera look nice
<scenestar> portingSAIS: no wonder
<apokryphos> Opera is pretty :P
<scenestar> subscribe d00d
<portingSAIS> that's a very special type of bullshit.
<scenestar> i prefer firefox
<Gatorade> I'm gonna create a second partion for ubuntu and keep my windows and other files on my first partition is that okay??
<portingSAIS> i should not have to set up accounts, subscribe to lists, or otherwise LOG IN just to REPORT A BUG
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Got a way to make opera look good?
<scenestar> portingSAIS: welcome to linux
<scenestar> we are a minorty
<portingSAIS> it's not like anything is going to be assigned to me
* apokryphos switches, but settled on Konqueror
<scenestar> and we cling together
<portingSAIS> debian just accepts the bug from reportbug
<portingSAIS> does the correct thing
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: looks good here. What's the problem with yours there?
<scenestar> portingSAIS: debian != ubuntu
<portingSAIS> ubuntu's reportbug is broken
<scenestar> no it isnt
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: my file edit view etc bar doesn't match the rest of the browser
<portingSAIS> it is.
<scenestar> it is just encouraging to contribute to the community
<scenestar> its lamer friendly
<portingSAIS> I shouldn't have to subscribe to a 200 message per day list just to file one bug
<scenestar> so lamers have to be forced to contribute
<portingSAIS> scenestar: you are mistaken. please stop talking.
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: too small?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Its a diffrent color
<portingSAIS> scenestar: it is rejecting my bugs.  this is not encouraging me to contribute *anythig*
<scenestar> just like
<scenestar> stfu
<scenestar> kthnx
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: screeny?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Just a second
<psusi> is there a way to force unmount a filesystem NOW, as in screw any unwritten data, so not sync, do not pass go, abort, retry fail?
<scenestar> no
<no0tic> apokryphos, how khotnewstuff works?
<portingSAIS> psusi: scenestar is not the brightest bulb on the tree here.  umount has a --force option that is often helpful
<portingSAIS> it's -f
<psusi> portingSAIS, it seems that only makes the unmount happen even if there are open files... it still syncs
* ElitePete sets ban on *scenestar*
<portingSAIS> psusi: yeah, I often kill all processes that have open files first
<apokryphos> no0tic: it's a tool that integrates with kdelook.org -- some applications and other things on KDE use it now. i.e. you fire up the Settings, and you have an option to download new styles etc
<psusi> portingSAIS, my problem is that the system is currently trying to write a lot of data to my cdrw drive and the writes are failing... so even umount -f tries to finish all the writes before unmounting, so it's just jacking off now since the disk isn't actually writing anyhow
<psusi> portingSAIS, no files are open...  but the kernel is still trying to sync the filesystem before unmounting
<apokryphos> no0tic: KDE originally used it for backgrounds, but it's being used with more and more things now -- amarok, kopete, and eventually hopefully: icons, styles, windecs etc
<psusi> is there no way to tell it not to bother doing that?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I'm just re-installing it now just a moment
<yuacht> ok so i have this Avant 5gb mp3-player, any clues on how to sync it with ubuntu?
<redvelvet> toya_ you still there?
<no0tic> apokryphos, on kde my fn keys (up e down volume) don't work; in gnome they do; what can I do?
<scenestar> hmmm
<scenestar> is this a laptop?
<psusi> umount --I-really-mean-force-it-right-now ;)
<apokryphos> no0tic: easy to fix. Just assign a shortcut for them in khotkeys
<no0tic> apokryphos, ah, khotkeys crashes
<no0tic> apokryphos, :)
<labandus> hi
<redvelvet> i have just been told, bash: fakeroot: command not found
<labandus> i 've got a little problem
<apokryphos> no0tic: actually, not from khotkeys -- from kmix. Khotkeys shouldn't be run by itself (i.e. not from alt+f2 or terminal) -- but from systemsettings (or kcontrol).
<labandus> can someone help me ???
<apokryphos> no0tic: though, you're right, it still shouldn't crash when doing that -- it's a kubuntu packaging bug.
<no0tic> apokryphos, ;)
<apokryphos> no0tic: still, you get all the functionality from kcontrol/systemsettings.
<labandus> i wanna a tool with that i can burn DVD in Ubuntu ???
<labandus> can someone help me ???
<labandus> please
<tenshi> gnome baker
<no0tic> apokryphos, via kmix it doesn't work
<apokryphos> labandus: k3b
<tenshi> what system do you use?
<apokryphos> no0tic: it doesn't detect it?
<labandus> please apokryphos ??
<apokryphos> labandus: the application is called k3b -- it's in the repositories.
<tenshi> k3b for kde, gnome baker for gnome
<no0tic> apokryphos, if I try to configure global shortcuts, it doesn't do anything when I press Fn key
#ubuntu 2005-12-30
<apokryphos> tenshi: or just use the one that suits you best, disregarding prejudices ;-)
<labandus> ok i've got it  thanks for your help apokryphos
<tenshi> hehe right ^^
<no0tic> apokryphos, with ctrl, alt, shift, works just fine, but Fn don't send keycodes
<apokryphos> no0tic: odd. It should in theory take in any key-press that X recognises.
<tenshi> i used k3b with gnome and it made my mouse lag
<no0tic> apokryphos, I think
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/268/screenshot14pr.png
<soundray> I'm trying to bugfix a perl script that uses *= to assign a variable. What does this operator do?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Its not that noticeable with that GTK theme but its not gradient like the rest
<santa_shadox> very merry X-mas all of you -XXX- -XXX-
<toya__> does my panel come with gnome or metacity?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: suffice it to say it looks perfect there 8)
<toya__> and how about the theme feature
<apokryphos> toya__: metacity is the window manager -- gnome is the desktop environment.
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: it looks a lot worse if I switch GTK themes
<tenshi> my panel is located at the middle of my desktop at every startup, if a change its settings it goes back to the bottom, what might be wrong?
<chris_> I need help installing AIM on Ubuntu 5.1
<toya__> apokryphos, how do i know which comes from which, im thinking abt switching to fvwm so i should know that
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: it doesn't change with the opera theme
<chris_> I know I can install GAIM but I prefer AIm
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: it shouldn't actually change anything, in theory, unless you're running some kind of gtk2 engine. Opera is Qt.
<chris_> well not install GAIM, since it comes with 5.1
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I'm running Gnome though not KDE
<apokryphos> toya__: which comes from which? What do you mean? The default WM in GNOME is metacity
<toya__> chris_, just go to aim website and check in the download page if it has a linux version
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: I know, but Opera uses Qt (on Linux, anyway), so GTK changes shouldn't really affect anything other than the window-decoration.
<toya__> apokryphos, if i uninstall metacity do i still have the panel?
<tenshi> i have some problems with the gnome panel, can someone help me?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: See this screenshot for my problem
<toya__> tenshi, maybe i can
<apokryphos> toya__: oh, I wouldn't know; worth trying out. I don't use either of them :)
<chris_> I've gone to AIM's site, but I confused on how to install
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/7965/screenshot25qa.png
<toya__> apokryphos, ok thx
<chris_> I'm quite new to linux
<toya__> chris_, did you download the linux version?
<chris_> 2 days new in fact
<chris_> yup
<toya__> chris_, im like 4 days
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: See?
<chris_> the t.gz
<chris_> oops
<toya__> chris_, go to where the file is located
<chris_> .tgz**
<tenshi> ok toya, at the startup my panels is located in the middle of the screen, if i change itsa settings it goes back to the bottom
<chris_> yup
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: I see. Time to whip out a bug report for the Opera guys =)
<tenshi> wehat might be wrong?
<toya__> tenshi, a sec
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I'm running that using --style default
<tenshi> sure
<toya__> chris_, to install it
<chris_> okayI'm there toya
<toya__> chris_, go to where it is
<chris_> yup
<Agrajag> chris_: AIM for linux is pretty useless
<Agrajag> it's not a port of the windows version
<toya__> chris_, umm
<toya__> chris_, im not sure if its a tgz
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: what happens if you just run opera directly?
<Dr_Willis> Well it can do messages :P
<rabbit1> what's the best way to share a partition between linux/windows ??   (file system format) I mean..     can you do that?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: without any extra style options
<toya__> chris_, does it have a readme in the site?
<dsas> rabbit1: using ext2 or 3
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  depends on which way you want to share mainly.
<chris_> sort of
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: The line in the middle is huge and the menu's suck
<dsas> well sorry, fat is probably the best way
<chris_> slight yet vague instructions
<rabbit1> what do you mean Dr Willis?
<toya__> tenshi, you can set it to stick to the left, right, bottom, up, when its expanded
<chris_> I extraceted it in the terminal
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: go for a bug report. Opera guys are very good with responding/acting on them =)
<rabbit1> Can windows read ext2 or 3?
<toya__> tenshi, when its not expanded if its pretty small you can drag and drop to move it around
<Agrajag> yes
<chris_> and tried to run it, but it won't work
<dsas> rabbit1: only with an extra driver...
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  with THIS it can ---> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Dr_Willis> :0
<no0tic> rabbit1, only with proper software
<tenshi> toya: yes i think, mom, ill try ^^
<toya__> tenshi, not sure, but sometimes mine goes back for some weird reason
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I've tried on the forums but they pretty much just say well use KDE
<rabbit1> cool,  but fat32 without drivers???
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: they're sounding like Linus ;-)
<rabbit1> fat is supposedly less reliable compared with ntfs though right??   (this is just for data though)
<tenshi> toya: i dont have any problems with the panel exapt at the very beginning
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Yeah :(
<tenshi> toya: there it is located in the middle of my desktop
<chris_> I even tried to tranfer the files into the /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/lib directory
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I don't like KDE's themes or window decorations so I don't use it :(
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: forget the forum -- fill out a bug report.
<tenshi> toya: for no visible reason
<chris_> but it still doesn't work
<rabbit1>  ??
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: there's many themes, though; you don't like them all? :)
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: How would I do that?  It looks fine in KDE
<chris_> Are you still there toya?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  if you want the linux Os to have full r/w access to the data - you will want either keep it on fat32, or keep it on the linux side and use that tool to let windows have full access to it.. So it all depends.
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I've never found a nice window decoration
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  which is why i said earlier -->  depends on which way you want to share mainly.
<toya__> tenshi, i set mine to not expand, it was like 80% wide of screen and i put it on bottom left and the little space left on bottom right i put another panel for my launchers that stick to the right sometime after i log in it goes to bottom middle and screw things up (overlap with my other panel)
<rabbit1> I see
<dsas> rabbit1: you can't write to ntfs using linux, except with captive-ntfs, which isn't really favoured.
<rabbit1> yeah
<yuacht> How can i make ubuntu generate the sv_SE locale?
<rabbit1> so I heard
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: Knifty and Plastik are ok -- checked out those?
<toya__> tenshi, as in middle middle or bottom middle?
<Evil_Whisper> I'll check out Knifty
<rabbit1> is fat32 okay reliability wise?
<tenshi> toya: ubuntu forums told me to reset my
<tenshi> ups ^^
<rabbit1> win98 was on that right?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: for bug reports.... http://opera.com/support/bugs/
<tenshi> toya: middle middle
<toya__> tenshi, from what i tried is the aligning to the bottom, etc will work perfectly only if you set it to expand
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I'm looking for a decoration like clearlooks or human
<rabbit1> ntfs is supposed to be more reliable..
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: suffice it to say there are loads of wide-ranging windecs out now, thanks to deKorator -- it's made it possible for *anyone* to trivially make a windec.
<rabbit1> should I feel safe going with fat32 ?
<rabbit1> for data anyway?
<apokryphos> rabbit1: yes
<toya__> tenshi, you can drag and drop to move it if its not expanded
<rabbit1> okay
<rabbit1> thanks
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Cool how much space does KDE take?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  if you want to keep your data safe -  you do not want to risk linux writuing to it from NTFS.. so either keep it on linux ext3, or fat32
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: few hundred I'd say.
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: you can have it on Ubuntu with one command =)
<jimferd> Hello.
<tenshi> toya: im not quiet sure if i got this right, but thank you
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Would It be possible to use konqueror in gnome?
<toya__> tenshi, sorry can't help much, you can try #gnome i guess
<toya__> tenshi, i won't bother coz im planning to get rid of it
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: For both filemanager, desktop, and browser?
<tenshi> toya: thats good to know, thanks
<rabbit1> thanks Dr. Willis.       what's the diff between ext2 and ext3 ??
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: indeed, but if you're using Konqueror you're half way there, tbh ;-)
<sonics> 0000:02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<sonics>  <- linux knows I got this card, but it's not shown in my sounds settings. default soundcard box is empty ?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  use ext3 :)
<m9dhatter> does anyone have a handy pppoe reconnect script?
<Dr_Willis> ext2 + journeling = ext3
<rabbit1> why?  fat32 is easier?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I know i just prefer metacity and gnome panel over Kicker & KDEWM
<rabbit1> what's journeling?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: yes, of course. Any KDE apps run under GNOME fine (if not as speedy, though).
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  now is the time to start reading some fundamentals of filesystems and Linux i think,. LOL.
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Could konqueror be used to draw the desktop?
<chris_> toya, did you forget about me?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: kicker with taskbar v2 and better icon set is quite good :P
<rabbit1> haha, yeah probably... sorry
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1,  its a very interesting topic. - What is this "critical" data anyway?
<jimferd> I have a question: I'm installing something with Wine, and it's multiple CDs. I've made images of the CDs, but how would I mount them so that I can use all four of them? The installer doesn't give me the option to point to where the next files are located, so I have no idea what to do.
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: nope, the WM does that.
<rabbit1> just regular data, haha
<Dr_Willis> jimferd,   it dosent even ask for you to change cd's ?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: I'll show you my kicker screeny, for example :P
<jimferd> It does ask me to change CDs, yes
<jimferd> So the first CD works fine, but I can't give it the second one
<`Uncle`> I am TOTALLY new to learning linux.. and i want to try out ubuntu.. is this a good Distro for a TOTAL new user of linux?
<`Uncle`> I am TOTALLY new to learning linux.. and i want to try out ubuntu.. is this a good Distro for a TOTAL new user of linux?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: ok
<rabbit1> yeah Uncle!
<jimferd> Uncle: Yes, it's very good.
<KurtKraut> `Uncle` Yes, it is. But never repeat your messages in a brief time.
<rabbit1> heh
<Dr_Willis> jimferd,  then unmount the cd.. pop in 2nd cd.. mount it.. and hit ok.. You may need to disable all the auto-mounting feature of ubuntu/gnome.
<`Uncle`> sorry
<jimferd> I have ISOs of them too, but I also have the cds.
<Gatorade> ok I'm gonna create a second partition running ubuntu if anyone has anything to say say it now
<`Uncle`> Is there a way i can "try" it, instead of just downloading it and having to clear out the whole windows?
<jimferd> I tried to unmount the cds, but it said device was busy.
<`Uncle`> Also, how do i "create" a partition
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  check out the Ubuntu Live cd.. and other live cd's
<jimferd> Uncle: Try a live CD, if they have one.
<Gatorade> Good quesion Uncle!!
<Gatorade> I've been trying ask that all day
<jimferd> Uncle: When you install Linux, it will allow you to create partitions (or even do it for you) for your Linux installation
<jimferd> How do I disable the automount?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: http://giannaros.org/kicker.jpg
<Dr_Willis> Gatorade,  normally You would resize your existing partitions to free up some 'unallocated' space on the hd.. then let the installer partion it.
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: 404 Not Found
<Dr_Willis> the installer may be able to resize  - not sure. Never tried it that way :P
<rabbit1> it can
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: whoops, ok -- retry
<rabbit1> it can resize....
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: the mini-screenies of apps on hover is actually quite handy
<rabbit1> but defragment your drive first!
<jimferd> Are you sure? I don't think the installer can resize an already-existing partition.
<rabbit1> yeah.... hang on
<jimferd> I'd be really worried about that.
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I'll give KDE a try
<apokryphos> =)
<DonVincenzo> When I close a session I go back to a blank screen instead of the login screen, since I installed the proprietary ATI drivers. Can anyone help me ?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: I gotta dash for a bit now, but be sure to come to #kubuntu to let us know what you think and/or any problems/issues you have :)
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Is it possible to maintain the Ubuntu Boot Splash?
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<rabbit1> resize windows ntfs partition:     step 7.2:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: very easily. Just keep ubuntu-artwork-splash (and don't install kubuntu-artwork-splash)
<rabbit1> *might not work, see down the page
<`Uncle`> what is a .iso file? (i am going to download the live cd)
<jimferd> An ISO file is an image of a CD.
<Gatorade> Is 10.28 GB enough space to run linux?
<toya__> `Uncle`, its a cd image
<Gatorade> on another partion
<jimferd> Heck yes.
<`Uncle`> image?
<jimferd> Gatorade: Yes, that's more than enough
<Gatorade> cool
<`Uncle`> Why do i want to download a IMAGE of a cd
<jimferd> Gatorade: I would recommend at least 2GB, but the more the merrier.
<toya__> `Uncle`, its not 'picture' image
<jimferd> Because then you can burn that on a real CD, gatorade
<jimferd> er Uncle, not gatorade
<toya__> `Uncle`, its basicly a file of what a cd is like
<rabbit1> so jimferd, I think you can resize partitions...    according to that install guide
<`Uncle`> Ok..
<jimferd> Uncle: It's basically a CD that's on your hard drive. It's all the data on a CD.
<toya__> rabbit1, yes you can
<jimferd> Ok cool rabbit1
<Smerdykov> does anyone know where I can find a windows support channel...?
<Smerdykov> *SHUN'D*
<rabbit1> :P
<jimferd> Probibly not on a Ubuntu server
* Gatorade wonders if there are any other live CD's besides ubuntu
<`Uncle`> Ok, so when i downloaded the .iso file for one of the live cds
<`Uncle`> now what
<Smerdykov> yeah I just figured this was a good place to ask
<Smerdykov> because chances are most of you have dealt with windows and its shit in the past
<rabbit1> gatorade: live cds: http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<Gatorade> My live CD wouldn't run my mouse
<jimferd> Uncle: Burn it on a CD with Nero, or whatever CD burning software you have.
<madars_> hello all
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  use a program like 'burn at once' to burn it to a cd.
<jimferd> And ba-zing.
<madars_> i am from latvia
<madars_> :)
<Smerdykov> dude
<jimferd> Cool.
<Smerdykov> I met a latvian girl once
<Smerdykov> she was uber hot
<Smerdykov> what's the hotness percentage over there/
<madars_> i want ask you-all who distribution you use
<madars_> ?
<Gatorade> thanks rabbit!
<jimferd> All Latvian girls are super hot, duh.
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  http://www.burnatonce.com/index.htm?downloads
<jimferd> madars_ : Ubunto 5.10
<`Uncle`> ok and whats that
<madars_> :)
<Dr_Willis> a program to burn isos to cd :P
<Smerdykov> I'm so going to latvia...
<Gatorade> Knoppix is the most popular right?
<jimferd> Burn-At-Once is a free cd burning software to put your ISO onto the CD.
<madars_> hm latvian girl is hot but latvian girls is only for latvian man
<madars_> :DD
<tescoil> Friend has some linux source that's screwing up in compile evidently because it was written on a MS platform (DOS line breaks)...
<Smerdykov> dude
<Smerdykov> I could pull off the latvian shit
<Smerdykov> ...
<Smerdykov> except I don't speak latvian
<Dr_Willis> tescoil,  there are dos2linux converter tools out that remove the CR/LF issues
<madars_> ;)
<tescoil> Dr_Willis: thas what I was askin.
<madars_> Smerdykov, for where you are?
<madars_> from
<tescoil> Is that standard onboard stuff?
<Smerdykov> alaska
<jimferd> Soviet Russia!
<jimferd> Close enough
<Smerdykov> AHHH MOTHERLAND
<jimferd> But I am le tired.
<Smerdykov> I wish I was from soviet russia
<`Uncle`> Dr_Willis
<Smerdykov> that's where I stole this awesome name
<toya__> lol?
<`Uncle`> What is burnatonce
<jenda> No you do not...
<Smerdykov> PWND
<jimferd> Then take a nap - and FIRE ZE MISSLES.
<Dr_Willis> tescoil,  depending on the exact issue. theres proberly a dozen examples you can google that do the job in  perl, or a shell script, or other ways.. its a common 'issue' then theres the dos2unix tools.
<jenda> lol
<jimferd> Burnatonce is a program that will burn an ISO onto a cd.
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  a program to burn isos to cd :P
<toya__> but im le tired
<`Uncle`> Ok..
<Smerdykov> that was probably the funniest flash animation ever
<AndyR> lo all
<Dr_Willis> for the 3rd time :P
<jimferd> You'll download the Live CD ISO, then use BurnAtOnce to burn it onto a CD.
<madars_> Smerdykov, give me link to flash
<Smerdykov> god I want linux
<Smerdykov> it's on ebaumsworld.com
<Smerdykov> it's called end of the world
<tescoil> Dr_Willis: tnx
<jimferd> Linux makes me happy.
<madars_> ok
<rabbit1> has anyone here used Fedora?    and how do you think it compares to Ubuntu??
<jimferd> It's basically the key to success in life.
<Smerdykov> linux makes me...other things
<linkd> jimferd: i know the feeling :P
<MagicTim> greetings to you all - im a total newbie but popped in to say hi
<jimferd> I've used Fedora. Ubuntu is better because it contains less crap and is more user-friendly.
<jimferd> Hello MagicTim.
<jimferd> What's goin' on ?
<toya__> jimferd have you used slackwar and gentoo?
<Smerdykov> I decided on ubuntu over fedora last night for that very reason
<MagicTim> not much
<MagicTim> just finished my ubuntu install so am rather chuffed
<johndarkhorse> MagicTim: is that like polished?
<Smerdykov> I can't name any other distros besides ubuntu and redhat
<MagicTim> yeah!
<`Uncle`> I have a question - once i have linux downloaded, what IRC client do i use
<jimferd> My favorite is Ubuntu
<jimferd> Uncle: X-Chat.
<`Uncle`> Can i still use Nonamescript, or do i have to run one for linux
<toya__> `Uncle`, xchat
<jimferd> Or BitchX
<Smerdykov> your friendly mIRC
<`Uncle`> X-chat.. ugh
<linkd> `Uncle`: whatever u like, xchat is the most popular one hto
<gnomefreak> xchat,bitchx,irssi
<yatesy> yea right :P
<tenshi> use the preinstalled ^^
<rabbit1> are those console apps?
<Smerdykov> I thought mIRC was the pwn0rs
<gnomefreak> theres about 30 of them :(
<yatesy> last 2 are
<Smerdykov> god I feel like a nerd, I'm starting to talk liek one
<jimferd> Uncle: you'll likely want to stick with x-Chat -- it's the easiest.
* AndyR had used mandrake, yellowdog and redhat before ubuntu
<yatesy> mIRC sucks ass
<`Uncle`> Ok...
<tenshi> what means pwn0rs??
<gnomefreak> mirc isnt on linux
<toya__> lol
<jimferd> mIRC: By terrorists, is terrible.
<yatesy> AndyR: unlucky :P
<Smerdykov> oh rly?
<`Uncle`> And i have to run firefox, dont i?
<`Uncle`> Instead of internet explorer
<jimferd> Or Opera
<Smerdykov> I was under the impression mIRC was the best, for beginners at least
<jimferd> Yes, no IE on Linux.
<yatesy> hahaha
<toya__> `Uncle`, firefox owns
<Smerdykov> should I uprgrade
<jimferd> Jesus, why would you WANT to run IE?
<`Uncle`> Ok.....
<gnomefreak> m in mIRC = microcrap i mean soft
<tenshi> hey, pls tell me... what does pw0ners mean ^^
<Dr_Willis> Firefox truely blows away IE.
<toya__> `Uncle`, just don't use 1.5 yet
<jimferd> I ran Firefox on Windows, too.
<yatesy> `Uncle`: linux isn't windows pal :P
<jimferd> Oh without doubt, firefox is amazing.
<Smerdykov> maybe he wants spyware
<`Uncle`> Ok....
<AndyR> whats so wrong with xchat?
<jimferd> Yeah, Uncle: He's absolutely right. Linux is not Windows. It's very different.
<gnomefreak> you dont HAVE to use FF
<rabbit1> it says to use XChat on the ubuntu site
<`Uncle`> Ok,.
<linkd> i want IE on linux, so i can use it for testing of sites and javascript compatibility
<Smerdykov> it doesnt fuck up your homebuild
<`Uncle`> What comes installed WITH unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> I even use Xchat Under windows.
<`Uncle`> firefox.. xchat
<linkd> but i have no desire to use it for other than that.
<toya__> linkd, download ie tab extension
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Smerdykov> you could run VMware or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Smerdykov!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<linkd> toya__: for linux firefox? o0
<toya__> linkd, firefox is firefox
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  so do i since i found the free Xchat for win
<jimferd> Uncle: Lots of stuff. Also, it's got a cool package manager thing: you type in what you want, it downloads it and installs it for you.
<madars_> which is the best alternative of windows media player in linux? i want wach video in ebaumsworld.com but i cant
<RossH> whyoe
<AndyR> i used to dual boot linux/windows but i have fully dumped windows now
<toya__> madars_, arent they in flash?
<linkd> toya__: yes but im drawing a distinction between a ported version of IE within firefox and firefox using activex IE on windows.
<toya__> i would use vlcplayer
<rem_> use xine madars or totem with xine plug ..
<toya__> its pretty amazing
<Dr_Willis> vlc is dang handy
<toya__> linkd, dual boot?
<rem_> reads just about anything ..
<toya__> even unfinished file really well
<toya__> ok guys poll, xmmx vs mplayer
<toya__> xmms**
<linkd> toya__: yes... but thats not what i said, i would rather not be rebooting to play with changes.. thus i would want IE on linux
<linkd> toya__: which doesnt exist ;)
<gnomefreak> brb gotta try to send a bug
<Dr_Willis> toya__,  they are sort of made for diffrent things. :p
<rem_> linkd -> did yuo try with "Wine" ..?
<no0tic> toya__, different things ;)
<toya__> oh yea wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Smerdykov!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Smerdykov> I hate to ask again
<Smerdykov> but can anyone direct me to a channel populated with people who could possibly assist me with windows crap
<Gatorade> lol
<gnomefreak> #windows
<`Uncle`> Whats wine
<Smerdykov> hmm
<Smerdykov> gracias
<gnomefreak> yw
<Smerdykov> soon I will wash my hands of this infernal OS
<rem_> Wine is a program to emulate windows apps ..
<toya__> `Uncle`, windows emulator to run windows programs
<`Uncle`> Oooo
<`Uncle`> i think id like that lol
<kaffeend> are we still using wine?
<Gatorade> How do I convert a torrnet to an iso file??
<toya__> whats a tornet -.-"?
<kaffeend> lol
<toya__> torrent?
<`Uncle`> And i heard linux can run servers (irc servers) from your home internet box?
<Gatorade> I tried downloading Knoppix and it only let me download a torrent of it lol
<toya__> `Uncle`, not necessarily linux i think
<m9dhatter> Gatorade: you cannot convert a torrent to an iso file. it was not meant for that
<`Uncle`> oh
<Smerdykov> wow
<toya__> Gatorade, torrent is used by bittorrent programs
<no0tic> `Uncle`, not only linux :)
<toya__> hard to explain
<linkd> rem_: i would want a native port, incidently no it doesnt run in wine
<Smerdykov> the windows channel is dead
<Gatorade> So how am I supposed to burn it then toya??
<toya__> wiki bittorrent
<Gatorade> as a live cd
<rem_> gatorade ... try linuxiso.org or distrowatch.org ...they should have links to .iso ..
<toya__> bittorrent is like a p2p program
<Smerdykov> linux, how I pine for thee
<`Uncle`> ohGrrrr
<`Uncle`> This is confusin'
<no0tic> `Uncle`, what's confusing?
<kaffeend> what's up, Uncle?
<toya__> i really want an explanation of slackware vs gentoo
<`Uncle`> Dad is trying to explain how to boot from CD
<`Uncle`> and he has no idea how to run linux
<rem_> thats the best I can think of ..
<Smerdykov> how long do those damn ubuntu cds take
<eobanb> toya__, it comes down to both philosophical differences and technical ones.
<rem_> ...or run a 2nd windows box and terminal server into it ...
<toya__> eobanb, do you know if apps in gentoo only come in portage?
<leagris> kkou
<mwe> and gentoo is source based whereas slack is not
<toya__> eobanb, coz i dont want to compile all the time
<no0tic> Smerdykov, what's the problem?
<eobanb> toya__, then gentoo is probably not for you.
<no0tic> mwe, well also slackware was built :)
<kaffeend> wow - installing Ubuntu really is a straight forward affair... and I'm a complete n00b! :P
<`Uncle`> Is xchat\mozilla firefox included in the packages thing??
<mwe> no0tic: yes, and windows
<toya__> `Uncle`, yeah
<eobanb> kaffeend, glad to hear you were successful
<leagris> merry Christmass to all ubuntu man and girls
<no0tic> mwe, :)
<toya__> merry christmas 2u2
<`Uncle`> Ok..
<`Uncle`> what else
<`Uncle`> is wine?
<kaffeend> eobanb I was successful TWICE :D
<toya__> `Uncle`, so do you know how to rune the live cd again?
<eobanb> `Uncle`, what software are you interested in?
<eobanb> wine does not come installed, but it is available from the repository.
<Gatorade> ugh Why can't I get a Knoppix live cd iso?? :(
<toya__> `Uncle`, if you're a noob like me, don't switch to linux right away
<kaffeend> I stuffed up my first install lol
<`Uncle`> Im not toya
<`Uncle`> im making a live cd disk
<rem_> gatorade ... try linuxiso.org or distrowatch.org ...they should have links to .iso ..
<Gatorade> thanks
<rem_> for knoppix
<toya__> `Uncle`, oh, i thought you were asking how to boot from cd
<`Uncle`> No i know how to configure to do thta
<no0tic> leagris, Gatorade you can download from bittorrent
<no0tic> leagris, sorry :)
<mwe> or knoppix.net
<kaffeend> word of advice to anyone installing or about to install Ubuntu - Read
<no0tic> Gatorade, there's gnome-bittorrent to help you downloading with bittorrent
<`Uncle`> Read where?
<leagris> About wine, ther is no wine package for amd64, is that a compatibility problem or something else ?
<kaffeend> Uncle - have you heard of a wonderful thing called Google? Type "Ubuntu" into it and see what happens when you hit Enter ;)
<mwe> yet anohter place to find knoppix is http://www.google.com/search?q=knoppix
<no0tic> leagris, wine is based on dll libraries, compiled for i386
<philv> I hear Linux can be used to run servers.
<philv> Is this true?
<Pablo> o.O
<Pablo> no philv
<leagris> no0tic, I thout amd64 could rune i386 code ?
<Pablo> thats a lie
<no0tic> leagris, yes
<kaffeend> philv even windows can run servers
<philv> leagris: yes it can.
<Smerdykov> couldn't anything run a server, conceivably
<goodi> I try to get TwinView (dualscreen) to work, so far both screens are working at the "login screen" after that only one is activated - any hints and suggestions?
* Dr_Willis runs a http server on his C64
<Pablo> haha Dr_Willis
<Smerdykov> lol
<no0tic> leagris, but you wouldn't find an i386 under 64bit repositories
<HymnToLife> that must rule
<philv> kaffeend: I think servers are best run on VMS for security purposes.
<mwe> philv: actually *nix, including linux was designed to run servers
<no0tic> philv, VMS = Virtual machines?
<philv> No.
<rem_> openbsd is not bad either :P
<philv> no0tic: VMS = DEC's OS for VAX and Alpha hardware.
<kaffeend> whatever that means :/
<no0tic> philv, ah ok I heard about it
<philv> mwe: Actually, it was designed for timeshare.
<philv> mwe: and Linux started out as a terminal emulator.
<mwe> openbsd bah. freebsd or netbsd :)
<Pablo> dec's are outdated philv
<philv> BSD is dead.
<philv> Pablo: You can also run it on Itanium hardware.
<Pablo> DEC IS DEAD
<philv> Pablo: on the latest Integrity servers from HP.
<Pablo> VMS is dead
<Pablo> bsd isnt
<kaffeend> !wine
<rem_> yea..dec seems more dead than bsd ... :P
<mwe> philv: um. you're saying unix is not designed to run servers?
<philv> mwe: Originally it was designed for timeshare on DEC PDP-11 hardware.
<Pablo> so whats your point?
<philv> Pablo: VMS is about as dead as BSD is... i.e. quite active.
<philv> Especially in legacy markets.
<no0tic> mwe, ok, what "designed" means for you?
<Madeye> guys  after resizing windows C:\ I   got grub error 17, what should I do ?
<Dr_Willis> Minix !  :P CP/M !
<ssstormy> hello, I'm a little stuck.  I'm trying to set up a BIND server, using WebMin and following a tuturial.  I added a master zone, and was instructed to add various records, only I can't figure out how the heck to add those records...
<philv> no0tic: Targetted origianlly, or a purpose originally.
<mwe> philv: I see
<Dr_Willis> Madeye,  you made a new partition after the c: now?
<Madeye> Dr_Acemaster, yes
<HymnToLife> Madeye > maybe reinstalling grub...
<Dr_Willis> Madeye, yep.. you confuised gnome. :P
<no0tic> philv, I think so, but mwe doesn't
<philv> UNIX started out as a timeshare system designed by Bell Labs to compete with MULTICS after they dropped out of the alliance.
* Pablo runs out and buys a copy of VMS for securty purposes
<Dr_Willis> it is now off by 1 drive when looking for things.
<no0tic> philv, you are right
<Dr_Willis> well one 'partition' :P
<philv> Pablo: The license is free.
<philv> Pablo: as long as it isn't for commercial purposes.
<Madeye> Dr_Willis,  what shall I do ?
<philv> And the media kits are about 20 bucks.
<no0tic> philv, but what does it concern with linux running servers?
<Madeye> HymnToLife, I did that throu rescue mode, but didn't help
<mwe> no0tic: unix was not built to be run on personal desktops, but to run on the heavy server hardware of the older days
<lamp_> how can i scan on a reiserfs partition for bad blocks
<Pablo> how old are you philv ?
<ssstormy> is anyone familiar with BIND, that can help me out of this jam?
<sproingie> unix was meant to run on the small server hardware like the pdp7
<philv> mwe: Broaden your horizons a bit.
<no0tic> mwe, yes, ok, what server mean :)
<leagris> lamp_, reiserfsck
<sproingie> as opposed to the massive iron of a multics system
<philv> sproingie: You're dumb, because that's an 18-bit machine
<Dr_Willis> Madeye,  well if ya knew the basics of gnome.. ya could edit the grub menu entrys and change the hd(0,0) and so forth to the right numbers.
<no0tic> mwe, philv you both are right :)
<Dr_Willis> Madeye,  oops I meant the basics of GRUB.
<philv> ...
<sproingie> philv: compared to multics hardware, a pdp is small fry
<philv> sproingie: yes, but it never ran on a PDP-7
<ssstormy> Dr_Acemaster, the numbers are easy
<Dr_Willis> Madeye,  then edit the grub config file to make it permenant.
<Madeye> Dr_Willis, thats it ? lemme try
<philv> THere was no memory protection on them.
<ssstormy> if it's disk 1, you put disk 0
<philv> It only ran on later PDP-11 models.
<Dr_Willis> ssstormy,  yea - you explain it to him. Lol.. I always get confused..
<ssstormy> if it's partition 3, you put partition 2
<philv> And eventually spread like a virus to othe rplatforms.
<leagris> lamp_, but if the disk has physical damages, you may better backup all readable ocntent and try to recover on a copy of the damaged filesystem
<Madeye> Dr_Willis, menu.lst you mean?
<no0tic> philv, good history class
<Pablo> how old are you philv ?
<lamp_> leagris what options and how can i run it on my root partition.
<philv> Pablo: old enough to have programmed on a PDP-8
<`Uncle`> What are some image extensions of linux (like .jpg, .jpeg) in windows
<Dr_Willis> Madeye,  so you added a new partition, and grub starts counting at 0 (thats imporntatn to rember)
<philv> `Uncle`: Same for Linux as it is Windows.
<no0tic> philv, and you don't know if linux can run servers?
<Madeye> ah i think I got it
<philv> no0tic: I was being facetious.
<Madeye> lemme apply change s
<`Uncle`> Oh so linux has .jpg, .bmp and stuff?
<sproingie> philv: i don't feel the need to correct you when google can already present mountains of evidence
<philv> sproingie: huh
<rem_> same uncle ... mabye png a little more used ...
<ssstormy> `Uncle`, they're all the same
<philv> sproingie: you want to tell me that UNIX ran on a PDP-7?
<`Uncle`> Ok.
<sproingie> http://www.bell-labs.com/history/unix/pdp7.html
<philv> sproingie: because the PDP-7 in my basement says otherwise...
<HeartBT> philv, this is a support channel.
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  thats more of just common practice in the names. os dosent matter.
<leagris> lamp_, boot in single user, the mont / -oremount,ro (to remount it read only)
<no0tic> philv, ah :)
<`Uncle`> Ok
<leagris> lamp_, how did your disk get trashed ?
<philv> sproingie: UNICS, a pun, and arguably a predescessor to UNIX, was written for the PDP-7
<`Uncle`> Is there a "command prompt" in linux, as cmd.exe is in windows?
<philv> sproingie: but it was written in Assembly for the PDP-7... so didn't meet any of the goals of UNIX.
* Pablo suggests philv join #VMS
<sproingie> philv: oh jeez, your penis is bigger, you win
<ssstormy> `Uncle`, you need to find somewhere to read about linux
<no0tic> `Uncle`, the command prompt born on unix!
<rem_> ssstromy get a better tutorial from google .. :P from personal experience i thought it easier in command line than through webmin ..
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  i think its time to start reading some fundamental linux tutorials.
<philv> sproingie: Not going for penis is bigger... I'm just correcting misinformation, that's all
<rem_> for BIND ..
<`Uncle`> i googed unbuntu on google...
<no0tic> `Uncle`, it's very the time
<johnf> hi
<Dr_Willis> `Uncle`,  http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<`Uncle`> Ok thanks
<lamp_> leagris it has bad blocks, i think after transported my computer in a car
<no0tic> `Uncle`, most linux machines don't even have a graphic interface
<johnf> how can i change the permissions of a file?
<concept10> `Uncle`, please remove ` from your name. :)
<no0tic> `Uncle`, only terminal
<`Uncle`> Why concept
<leagris> wow philv I admire your long unix experience. How do you feel confortable or how do you enjoy linux and ubuntu
<no0tic> concept10, great thing :)
<Dreamglider> i need help, i updated ubuntu and after that i can only see ubuntu in GRUB, i have Windowsxp and fedora installed allso
<Dreamglider> http://pastebin.com/477979
<ssstormy> `Uncle`, here.  Just for you.  http://www.tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/intro.html
<concept10> `Uncle`, you should read RUTE
<leagris> lamp_, so you should not try to repair the filesystem in place on the damaged disk
<concept10> its a very great book
<rem_> you can man chmod or chmod --help for help ..
<scanwinder> how do i get something to start when x startx?
<no0tic> `Uncle`, are too unconfortable to write :)
<johnf> any idear on how to change permissions of a file????????
<scanwinder> oops i mean starts
<no0tic> `Uncle`, and ` has a particular meaning on shell
<Dreamglider> this is how my disks are setup http://pastebin.com/477979 how can i get windows and fedora back in grub ?
<lamp_> leagris i think the drive can stil be verry usefull, bad blocks in windows are not growing
<leagris> lamp_, get a spare disk at least the same size (bigger doesn't matter) the copy damaged disk blocks by blocks to the new one then mount the copy of the damaged filesystem on the new disk
<HymnToLife> johnf > right click > properties...
<concept10> What was his original complaint?
<sproingie> `uncle` is obviously the infix form of uncle
<ssstormy> johnf, "man chmod" or "chmod --help"
<Dr_Willis> johnf,   http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php  time to learn the shell basics I think
<rem_> hmm..that might be easier i guess Hymn ,.. :P
<johnf> yeh but there not assesible it wont let me click on them
<gnomefreak> how do the devlopers define critical?
<ssstormy> johnf, get yourself onto a terminal
<Dr_Willis> johnf,  what exactly are you trying to change anyway?
<lamp_> leagris i'm going to try
<toya__> for mounting ntfs in fstab do i put 222 or 000 for umask?
<no0tic> sproingie, what does infix mean?
<ssstormy> gnomefreak, probably the ones that would make your system burst into flames if not fixed
<`Uncle`> k...
<HymnToLife> johnf > then it is owned by root and you'd better not touch it
<scanwinder> how do i get stuff to start when x starts in ubuntu?????  in other distro's i was able to put commands in .xinitrc but that file dosent exist in ubuntu
<ssstormy> toya__, put umask=0222
<leagris> lamp_, if you enjoy dangerous things, so : do a smart test do your disk with the tool named smartctl, then the disk shoud mark and relocate bad blocks if it can
<gnomefreak> ssstormy,  cant blow it up if you cant install it
<gnomefreak> lol
<johnf> but i logged in as root and it still wont let me chnage it
<gnomefreak> kinda give and take there
<no0tic> scanwinder, have you tried creating it?
<toya__> ssstormy, ok i'll try, because last time i put 222 it screws up
<HymnToLife> reminds me of the guy who tried sudo chmod -R +w /proc/* :p
<Dr_Willis> scanwinder,  .xinitrc is only read by when you do 'startx'  each window maanger/desktop normally has its own methiod of saving 'sessions' to restart things.
<sproingie> no0tic: it's haskell humor ... don't worry bout it
<toya__> ssstormy, and its working fine with 000 now
<ssstormy> gnomefreak, :)  nah just extremely high priority.  system has major error/weakeness with the bug
<Dr_Willis> scanwinder,  with gnome you can start the stuff.. and 'save session' and it should rember.
<gnomefreak> i got it ty
<ssstormy> toya__, I use 000 too but the help manual said use 0222
<ssstormy> I used 000 cause I was trying to get write access
<scanwinder> Dr_Willis: ok - im not using gnome tho.....openbox...ill ask in its irc channel then....thanks
<toya__> how come my gaim always starts at startup even though its not in my start up programs list
<toya__> ssstormy, ok ic
<ssstormy> but it won't allow write access no matter what
<no0tic> sproingie, I'm not english mother tongue.. worse luck
<Dr_Willis> scanwinder,  the differnet XXX box's have their own way :P correct. time to RTFM
<ssstormy> toya__, gaim will auto start if it was open when you last shut down
<toya__> ssstormy, just set it to rw i guess
<vexen> hello guys! Can someone point me to a good howto on setting up my ubuntu server as bluetooth gateway? I've googled and found some, none of them worked..
<no0tic> scanwinder, try creating i
<toya__> ssstormy, but writing to ntfs is not safe
<no0tic> scanwinder, try creating it
<ssstormy> toya__, no you can't write to ntfs period
<scanwinder> no0tic: ok
<ssstormy> at least not as far as I know, not under ubuntu
<toya__> ssstormy, you can but it might screw the partition up
<ssstormy> toya__, you can?  how do you force it?
<toya__> ssstormy, no i dont save sessions when i shut down
<toya__> ssstormy, i highly disrecommend it (is that a word)?
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<toya__> ssstormy, just make it to rw
<ssstormy> toya__, does that actually work?
<sproingie> you can write to ntfs ... but not out of the box
<FelaKuti> ntfs at best will be 555
<johnf> but i logged in as root and it still wont let me chnage it
<johnf> any ideas
<toya__> ssstormy, never tried, not sure
<kaffeend> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<toya__> !panel
<ubotu> toya__: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<toya__> !fvwm
<ubotu> toya__: I give up, what is it?
<toya__> ...
<sproingie> you can enable ntfs write support in your kernel, but it only lets you change the content of existing files
<sproingie> and they can't be small files stored in the mft
<gnomefreak> what are you looking for from ubotu?
<toya__> sproingie, is it safe?
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<toya__> lol
<toya__> !botsnack
<gnomefreak> :))
<sproingie> toya__: yes, but not that useful for sharing data with windows.  topologilinux uses it to write to a loopback filesystem on the windows drive
<toya__> sproingie, ic
<HeartBT> Which shouls I install to avoid the bloat, kde-base or kde-core?
<sproingie> HeartBT: xfce
<gnomefreak> HeartBT, kde is all bloat
<sproingie> HeartBT: what i do is install kubuntu-desktop, then remove it and any packages i don't want
<ssstormy> gnomefreak, gnome isn't too light either
<HeartBT> sproingie, yeah, yeah, I am on xfce, and I've been round that bock, kwin is still the best WM IMO
<gnomefreak> go with xfce its bigger than say blackbox but lighter than gnome/kde
<gnomefreak> ssstormy, yes i know
<toya__> what is bloat?
<gnomefreak> bloat= heavy
<ssstormy> toya__, extra junk
<sproingie> HeartBT: hell yes.   konq's nice too
<gnomefreak> crap ull never need sorta like windows :( lol sorry had to
<ssstormy> like if your body started ballooing outward
<HymnToLife> yeah, KDE apps are great
<ssstormy> you'd be said to be "bloated"
<apokryphos> no, KDE is not bloat. I'd like to hear an argument for it being bloated, though.
<Madeye> Dr_Willis, hmm I'm not able to edit the menu.ls in rescue mood, I can open it but No access to write on it. getitng error after sudo vim menu.lst 'sudo: unable to get ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<funkyHat> hi... I messed up my grub :( I don't know how... I have a separate boot partition (hda2) and / is hda11 (??Yeah I know).... can someone correct my menu.lst if I pastebin it?
<HymnToLife> k3b is a damn sigh better than gnomebaker
<sproingie> k3b's a qt app, not really kde per se
<HeartBT> sproingie,I love konq, I just wished it worked with my webmail.
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife,  i agree and i use it but never use kde
<apokryphos> sproingie: no, it *is* a KDE app
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak > same here :p
<sproingie> apokryphos: it uses kde libs now?
<apokryphos> sproingie: it always has
* gnomefreak uses xfce and gnome
<wpc11v3> I really need help please :(  I'm trying to get wifi to work on my laptop... It's been months now ... I've bought new hardware (WPC11v3 as http://osunix.com/?p=4 says it should work out of the box) ...
<Dreamglider> can i have grub scan my disks for os'es ?
<Knowerrors> Any people here that have Midi working?  I do but am looking to improve performance for playback, uses way too much cpu
<HeartBT> so, core or base?
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider,  it does during install
<funkyHat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6133
<apokryphos> HeartBT: what webmail doesn't it work with?
<HeartBT> anyone know which is bigger?
<sproingie> HeartBT: it all depends what you want in kde
<funkyHat> I get error 15 (cannot find file)
<gnomefreak> you might beable to run update-grub not sure if it looks again tho
<sproingie> HeartBT: they're both meta packages.  expand them and see what depends on what
<HeartBT> sproingie,  I'll add what I need, it's easier to add than to remove.
<Dreamglider> gnomefreak, i'm not installing any os, i updated ubuntu and it messed up grub menu
<wpc11v3> can people see my messages?
<nima_> hello...how can i upgrade my current version of ubuntu to Breezy?
<toya__> synaptic package manager is exact gui version of apt-get is that right?
<HeartBT> yes, depends, just thought someone would know off he top/
<sproingie> HeartBT: kdelibs will give you the basics you need.  then install kde apps one at a time
<apokryphos> HeartBT: they're around the same -- which one was larger wouldn't mean much at all. The things that go in there are down to the selection of a few people in both cases.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nima about upgrade
<funkyHat> ah... problem isn't grub.... I think my / died! :|
<apokryphos> Best guide:
<apokryphos> !installingkde
<ubotu> apokryphos: No idea
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<gnomefreak> nima_,  you didnt get that pm did you?
<toya__> nima_, could you be someone i know?
<HeartBT> sproingie, apokryphos thanks, bbiab
<Dreamglider> toya__,  you do a dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nima_  about upgrade
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wpc11v3> can people see me?
<Dreamglider> wpc11v3,  yes
<apokryphos> HeartBT: if you want to get KDE now, though, I'd recommend you get the latest stable -- kde 3.5. In which case you'll need to add an extra repo.
<Pablo> I wonder if wpc11v3 is here
<gnomefreak> nima_,  the instructions are there in the pm ubotu sent you
<toya__> wpc11v3, no i cant =D
<HeartBT> wpc11v3, yes, your fears are unfounded :)
<HeartBT> apokryphos, go on, I'm listening.
<wpc11v3> sorry...  I'm new to all this..  I'm on the edge of frustration and was unsure if I had to "register" ...
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> from memory, kde 3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<no0tic> wpc11v3, yes, it's better ;)
<gnomefreak> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<ssstormy> I get this error when trying to run the gnome-help app:
<ssstormy> gnome-help: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ssstormy> anyone know which package has that file?
<funkyHat> ohhhhhh.... I figured it out :)
<no0tic> ssstormy, firefox
<apokryphos> ssstormy: firefox
<funkyHat> WINDOZE played about with my partition table :@
<gnomefreak> ssstormy,  its a gtk firefox library
<Angel666> Dapper has wanted to remove HAL and Dbus for at least the past week and I havent seen any posts on the forums about this.  It doesn't seem safe but are they dummy packages for libdbus* ?
<nima_> thx alot
<wpc11v3> does anyone know how to get a wifi card working?  I went out and purchased one a few months ago and have tried many things to get it to work.  (the card supposedly works)
<ssstormy> oh I bet it's cause I upgraded firefox to 1.5
<Sionide> happy christmas all GMT ubuntus
<wpc11v3> I don't even know how to determine if it is seen by the kernel :(
<toya__> gnomefreak, do you know if the gnome panel part of metacity or not?
<gnomefreak> ssstormy, very well could be
<gnomefreak> toya__,  nope im thinking yes it is but not sure on that
<Pablo> what chipset is it wpc11v3 ?
<Angel666> wpc11v3: could see if dmesg says anything about it at the bottom is you plug it in/out
<no0tic> wpc11v3, it's is compatible with linux? it has linux drivers?
<wpc11v3> yes.. http://osunix.com/?p=4 even says it should work out of the box :(
* gnomefreak pissed off at dapper right now
<toya__> gnomefreak, my guess is not too, because when i log in it shows that they're loaded separately
<gnomefreak> !info gnome-panel
<ubotu> gnome-panel: (launcher and docking facility for GNOME 2), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.12.1-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 361 kB, Installed size: 872 kB
<HeartBT> apokryphos, done, any more tips or advice?
<ssstormy> toya__, I think it is the other way round
<knoppix_> hey
<wpc11v3> the computer goes "be boo" when I plug it in ... the lights come on on the card, but it doesn't change anything in dmesg
<Gatorade> I can't download knoppix cd I don't know how to assort the files :(
<toya__> ssstormy, when you load up originally i think first it loads metacity, then some program, then the panel
<Pablo> wpc11v3, what chipset does YOUR card have?
<ssstormy> toya__, oops nevermind; yeah I think gnomepanel runs off metacity
<apokryphos> HeartBT: that InstallingKDE wiki link gives you other options for installation, but ideally I'd recommend you go with the recommended Kubuntu setup, at least at first (which means just installing the kubuntu-desktop metapack).
<gnomefreak> Gatorade,  you want the ISO image
<gnomefreak> ssstormy,  im thinking it does also
<wpc11v3> prism
<toya__> hm ok
<HeartBT> apokryphos, what is the reason for the recomendation?  stability or...
<toya__> someone wanna tell me why people prefer fvwm than metacity?
<wpc11v3> Pablo, prism
<gnomefreak> lighter?
<toya__> and how about the theme feature does that come from metacity?
<apokryphos> HeartBT: to get the full Kubuntu experience
<apokryphos> HeartBT: if you don't normally use KDE, also, it's good to get an overview of all of it.
<HeartBT> toya__, metacity drives me NUTS, I cannot get windows to shade right, or even focus right.
<wpc11v3> Angel666, so if it doesn't show up in dmesg ... eg it looks like pcmicia isn't working ... how can I determine what to do next?
<apokryphos> HeartBT: kwin is the way to go :P
<QRZ> wpc11v3:  Doing, "iwconfig" at the command prompt should show if there's a driver loaded for it.  If so, then all that's left is to configure it for your network.
<mwe> the kde framework is great but kubuntu includes to much krap
<wpc11v3> QRZ, it doesn't show up
<gnomefreak> i would say as  a new user try a few different desktops to see what one you like better there is such a big set of choices in desktops
<apokryphos> mwe: like what?
<Pablo> wpc11v3, does it work in a non-linux machine?
<HeartBT> apokryphos, I'm acutually new to gnome, tried it, yuck.  I like it's menu system,(kinda) and I like it's desktop, but like I just said, metacity blows.
<toya__> HeartBT, hmm oO?
<wpc11v3> Pablo, don't have a non-linux machine
<halibut> how can I check the time since last reboot?
<wpc11v3> Pablo, I've got 2 desktops on ubuntu and been trying to get my laptop working for 4 months
<wpc11v3> Pablo, it is brand new though
<mwe> apokryphos: koffice for one thing, but that's just me i guess
<apokryphos> HeartBT: I don't like the default kicker that much as it is. With taskbar v2 and better icons it looks nice though. As I showed someone earlier... http://giannaros.org/kicker.jpg
<Pablo> I would think that ubuntu would see it
<apokryphos> HeartBT: as you can see, little things like mini-screenies on hover are very handy =)
<Pablo> I use atheros not prism
<HeartBT> toya__, in the last week, I've tried at least 4 window managers, and I'm going back to what I've used for the last 4 years, KDE/Kwin
<wpc11v3> Pablo, is there something like lspcmcia like lspci?
<apokryphos> mwe: shows how much you're basing your argument on. Kubuntu doesn't come with Koffice :)
<toya__> HeartBT, want to help me install fvwm?
<QRZ> wpc11v3:  How about lspci?
<toya__> HeartBT, lol
<cthulhu> i cant compile lirc on kubuntu, can somebody help me??
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install fvwm?
<mwe> apokryphos: akregator, kontact are others I dislike
<toya__> HeartBT, i heard its very custumoziable
<wpc11v3> QRZ, lspci shows the Cardbus bridge (toshiba) abut nothing it contains..
<gnomefreak> cthulhu,  you dont need to compile it its in the repos
<dailyrorschach> anyone know where I can get a good howto on setting up folding at home, the wiki is a little unclear
<HeartBT> toya__, there is a tutorial on ubuntuforums, I'll see if I can find it if you like.
<mwe> apokryphos: ok then I was wrong about koffice
<apokryphos> mwe: how exactly would you argue that kde is good while those fundamental kde apps (i.e kontact, kde's PIM) are that bad? :P
<toya__> HeartBT, oh its ok then i ll find it on my own
<gnomefreak> dailyrorschach,  making a folder in the home/username path?
<toya__> can i reassign a swap partition? (i didnt assign any)
<HeartBT> toya__, you have no swap?
<apokryphos> mwe: suffice it to say it's not a "bad call" on Kubuntu's side to include Kontact (partly because I think it's an amazing app, when integrated with all others, and secondly because it's fundamental KDE)
<toya__> HeartBT, nope
<dailyrorschach> gnomefreak: no, installing the application folding@home
<mwe> apokryphos: I like the look and feel and kcontrol and the fact that I can customize all I need
<HymnToLife> toya__ > yes, if you have some free space to create one that is
<toya__> HymnToLife, i do
<gnomefreak> oh sorry never heard of it :(
<HeartBT> toya__, or you did not assign one.
<cthulhu> i installed it from the repos, but it didnt work so i tryed compiling it from source
<wpc11v3> so am I just screwed... I've already went out and payed $100 for this wifi card because it "works"...  I'm almost willing to pay $100 for it to really work... :(
<toya__> HeartBT, did not assign/make one when installing
<gnomefreak> cthulhu,  did you read the install file?
<wpc11v3> I've wasted soo much time
<toya__> but i have free space
<HeartBT> toya__, I though ubuntu made one by default, can someone confirm that?
<gnomefreak> cthulhu,  did you apt-get <packagename-dep>
<apokryphos> HeartBT: it does, if you select it to take the whole disk & format
<HymnToLife> HeartBT > it does not
<SweetestSavage> !firefox
<ubotu> methinks firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<cthulhu> yep
<HymnToLife> if you choose manual partitioning
<mwe> apokryphos: well I guess it's a matter of taste. I hate kmail, konqueror, kontact, kwhatnot krap but I love the look and feel of it. I don't like the way gnome looks
<cthulhu> i did it
<Lukian> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<cthulhu> but it didnt work
<Lukian> :D
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: if you tell it to format the whole disk it doesn't automatically make a swap partition?
<gnomefreak> cthulhu,  apt-get <packagename-dep> didnt work?
<Lukian> hey, flash isn't playing sound on my ubuntu, suggestions?
<HymnToLife> apokryphos > I said "if you choose manual partitioning"...
<cthulhu> no
<centOGG> XP can't read FAT32 gparted partitions
<apokryphos> mwe: you should tell me what you hate about them :D  (but perhaps not here)
<cthulhu> it installed the package
<gnomefreak> what is the full package name?
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: I know
<toya__> centOGG, really?
<gnomefreak> cthulhu, apt-get   forget the word install
<centOGG> last week I had to redo with ubuntu install partitoner
<gnomefreak> just as i typed it without the <>
<cthulhu> package name is lirc
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<gnomefreak> ok hold on
<HymnToLife> toya__ > yeah, its a well known issue
<cthulhu> and lirc-modules-source
<toya__> ic
<centOGG> after I laid hda out in gparted the way I wanted it
<gnomefreak> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: (Linux Infra-red Remote Control support), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.7.0.1-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 256 kB, Installed size: 1376 kB
<redvelvet> is there a way i can play wmv in firefox browser?
<rizo> question, if possible how do i get breezy to show a progress bar when it's doing hibernate? also is there an offical bug for the whole splash in grub and hibernate conflict?
<apokryphos> redvelvet: if you have w32codecs and mozilla-mplayer it should be able to, I think
<HymnToLife> on my old Woody CDs the partitioning tool can create XP-readable FAT32s, it's labelled "W95 FAT32 (LBA)" if that helps
<HeartBT> toya__, either way, if you don't have it, and all is running fine, then you prob. don't need it, If you do have it and don't realize it, no biggie, and it's real easy to turn a dir into swap.
<gnomefreak> i dont see a dep package for it :(
<centOGG> partitioning=real anal
<gnomefreak> ok cthulhu  where on the compile are you lost?
<HeartBT> centOGG, info makeswap
<toya__> HeartBT, ok
<HeartBT> centOGG, oops no info.  well it's there.
<toya__> HeartBT, i might need it once i install huge amount of eye candies
<redvelvet> apokrypos, how do i get w32 codecs?
<centOGG> I let XP have the MBR
<toya__> i want a desktop like this guy's http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=140407135640c8970070189&m=screen
<gnomefreak> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> w32 codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<redvelvet> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> toya__, thats xfce witha  background image and apps on it
<cthulhu> i type make, it compiles but the an error happens
<mwe> apokryphos: It's just my taste. But I can see why people find kmail, kontact konqueror etc useful. I use kde because of kcontrol and the the way the widgets and stuff look. And besides I agree with Linus in his view on the path that gnome has taken
<HeartBT> ok, bbiab
<gnomefreak> cthulhu,  no errors during ./configure
<HymnToLife> mwe > and which are Linus' views on gnome ?
<gnomefreak> toya__, that background you can get from art.gnome.org
<apokryphos> mwe: I find it hard to understand (I find those apps amazing), but appreciate that it's possible. =)
<mwe> HymnToLife: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<cthulhu> no
<apokryphos> his second post is more critical, too :-O
<HymnToLife> mwe > thx
<cthulhu> it ends correctly
<`Uncle`> YAY the live disk download is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
(gn0me/#ubuntu) existance: But it should be able to.
(existance/#ubuntu) gn0me, :(
(gn0me/#ubuntu) I believe.
(ElitePete/#ubuntu) gn0me, how do i see my fps in glx gears
(gn0me/#ubuntu) ElitePete: Some flag on it that I can't remember.
<ElitePete> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<ElitePete> ?
<gn0me> ElitePete: somethinglike -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<gn0me> yeah
<ElitePete> doesnt show me the fps tho??
<gn0me> sec
<gn0me> hmm.. should work..
<skon> ElitePete: what about a screensaver?
<gn0me> That too.
<ElitePete> skon,  ?
<existance> gn0me, hmm, i think it can only set what kind of SYstem it runs on.. any idea what can format it?
<gn0me> Can make screensavers say your FPS
<skon> ElitePete: try running like "Flying Toasters" or something that lets you show your FPS
<ElitePete> okay.
<ElitePete> i will do that at some point.
<rizo> need help, which file do i edit to get syndaemon to run at startup?
<ElitePete> question: the ati driver does suck though?
<ElitePete> i just couldn't justify not using a $200 card
<gn0me> existance: Hmm yeah, I really don't know what you'd use.
<gn0me> existance: But I figure a quick google search might give hints.
<existance> gn0me, yea.. i think i found something
<gn0me> existance: I'll look too :D
<existance> gn0me, http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml
<existance> gn0me, i just need to find where the command is in ubuntu
<gn0me> existance: sformat looks to be a package
<skon> Has anyone ever gotten an NVIDIA GeForce to run under linux??
<gn0me> skon: I just did today :D
<existance> gn0me, mm, locate sformat got no hits ;(
<gn0me> existance: One sec, lemme try it for you
<unix> need litle help, wich command is chkconfig at ubuntu
<ardchoille> anyone know which file(s) is changed when I click Go -> Clear History in nautilus?
<skon> gn0me: did you have to do a manual install? download any drivers? because I've tried Ubuntu, FreeBSD, and Debian and none of them support my GeForce 5500 out of the box
<gn0me> existance: sudo apt-get install sformat
<existance> gn0me, i got it to work using mk2fs
<existance> gn0me, will get that though, looks like an easier way perhaps
<gn0me> skon: I just went to nvidia.com in lynx and downloaded it then ran it as root.
<gn0me> And it felt like working nicely. :D
<skon> gn0me: was X installed at the time?
<gn0me> yeppers
<unix> gn0me, can u tell me wich command to use instead of chkconfig
<alphy> why am I getting this error when I'm trying to install support for mp3's and other audio files?  Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<skon> Did you get strange messages when you tried to run it?
<existance> gn0me, w00t, I mounted it successfullly :)
<skon> alphy: did you enable your repositories?
<gn0me> existance: Hooray, we rock!
<gn0me> skon: Worked right off the bat, mind you.. mine's a 6200OC .. so it might have better luck with it or something
<alphy> skon, as far as I know, I followed all the instructions from the forum?  is there anything else I'm supposed to do?
<ElitePete> gn0me, do you know how i install the openssh client to my ubuntu machine? is it apt-get ?
<gn0me> Different model, different stuff.
<unix> no one to help me
<skon> ElitePete: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ElitePete> skon, i have the server, i want the client
<poimen> hi someone here is a dev?
<ravv_> How do i force an remove/install so it adds new .conf-files?
<skon> ElitePete: it isn't installed?
<gn0me> ElitePete: sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<gn0me> ElitePete: :D
<ElitePete> gn0me, <3
<gn0me> When it doubt.. sudo synaptic
<alphy> skon, did you get that?
<Evil_Whisper> later all
<ElitePete> gn0me, it appears i have it installed, does it have a gui?
<gn0me> Never used it before.. so.. Maybe!
<skon> alphy: sorry ...did you do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and get rid of all the #'s and then save it?
<gn0me> ;)
<alphy> skon, no, I run that in the terminal and do what?
<ravv_> ssh user@host
<gn0me> ElitePete: Maybe ssh "<server>"
<gn0me> err..
<ElitePete> ravv_, yea i can ssh fine.. i just was wondering if their was a gui
<gn0me> "ssh <server>"
<ElitePete> gn0me, yep ;-0
<skon> alphy: run that, and then you get rid of all the #'s in front of the addresses - this tells ubuntu where to look for downloads, then you do Ctrl+O and then Ctrl+X and then try whatever you wanted to do again
<gn0me> ElitePete: You could run it in a terminal and make the background pretty. :D
<ilba7r> how to list the programs i opened inside a terminal?
<gn0me> lsof?
<ElitePete> gn0me, yea thats how i do it now, how do i make the bg pretty/
<ilba7r> thanx
<gn0me> lsof | grep "What you're looking for" too
<gn0me> ElitePete: Probably something under Edit->Current Profile.. If you're in gnome
<gn0me> www.gn0me.org/terminal.png I like mine :D
<skon> ElitePete: I concur
<mcjerry> vncviewer works well
<ElitePete> :-P!
<alphy>  skon, now I'm getting this message:  E: Type 'Major' is not known on line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<alphy> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ilba7r> gnome i ment i opened a lot of instances in a terminal using the & and want to know what will be closed if i close the terminal
<pratyush> did anybody used wlan by broadcom un compaq notebooks in ubuntu breeze
<ilba7r> pratyush i did
<ilba7r> and it ran flawlesly
<skon> alphy: go back to line 7 in that file and paste it here (assuming it's just 1 line)
<pratyush> wow
<gn0me> ilba7r: ps shows open processes..
<ilba7r> you just need ndiswrapper and the driver
<pratyush> can you help ...
<skon> gn0me: what's your banner say?
<ElitePete> hehe gn0me!
<ilba7r> thanx gnome
<gn0me> skon: Linuxjunkies.
<ElitePete> how do i take a picture of one window?
<skon> heh
<beardousa> My permissions on /dev/raw1394 keep getting reset every time I restart.  Is there some way to prevent this, or can I use a startup script to change the permissions?
<gn0me> ElitePete: In gnome, if your shortcuts are right.. ALT+PrintScreen
<Locke> is there any way to keep hdc1 from mounting at bootup?
<sethk> ElitePete, there are several programs.  ksnapshot is one.  I forget the name of the gnome one, but it's there
<gn0me> Locke: Remove it from your /etc/fstab maybe?
<ilba7r> pratyush just ask and it will depend on mem for i upgraded to a t42 now
<alphy> skon, I know this is a stupid question, but I just count down 7 lines?
<acidrain1> part
<pratyush> my system is not recoqnizing the wlan
<pratyush> how to load the drivers
<ilba7r> pratyush do you have ndiswrapper installed
<pratyush> ya
<Locke> gn0me: just delete the entryy that says it?
<gn0me> Locke: Or put a # in front
<gn0me> locke: Comment it out rather than delete might be best.
<skon> alphy: yes
<skon> alphy: including blank lines
<ravv_> Anyone here now how to force a complete reinstall of a package complete with new .conf-files?
<pratyush> i installed and loaded the inf files too
<ElitePete> gn0me, my terminal is sexay now
<gn0me> :)
<alphy> skon, Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<alphy>  distribution.
<gn0me> ElitePete: That's what every linux user wants, sexy terminals. :)
<Locke> how do i log on as root in the GUI again?
<skon> gn0me: is that a banner for the local term?
<Wilf> mmm how do i access my secondary HDD, which is NTFS?
<skon> alphy: do you have a # in front of it?
<skon> Wilf: what is the device name?
<gn0me> skon: Yeah, I just put the banner in a text file and in my ~/.bashrc it does "cat linuxjunkieslogo"
<Wilf> skon: no idea.
<alphy> skon, no, got rid of all of them.  that was the right thing to do, right?
<Wilf> just the slave drive on the promary ide channel.
<ElitePete> gn0me, check it out http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/term.jpg
<skon> alphy: no , only get rid of the ones in front of the addresses.. e.g. http://ubuntu.... etc...the #'s should be kept for every other line
<Wilf> hdd1 then i suppose
<gn0me> :)
<skon> Wilf: hold on a sec...
<ElitePete> ;-D
<gn0me> Looks good. :D
<alphy> skon, okay
<existance> I have a partition i want to make accessible to all users, what umask would i use?
<gn0me> Especially since my name is on it. ;)
<ElitePete> gn0me, LOl
<CaptainMorgan> arg!
<ElitePete> < wishes he had switched to linux years ago
<skon> Wilf: first you do sudo umount /dev/hda1
* CaptainMorgan agrees..
<skon> Wilf: then you type  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 exit
<skon> ElitePete: use the /me command for a third person reference :P
<gn0me> existance: /me is awesome.
* gn0me is awesome. :D
<gn0me> I suck at typing.
* existance wonders why
* ElitePete o.O
<Wilf> skon, device is busy...
* gn0me stabs lightly at the internet.
<rendi> hello what happen with my breezy ?
<Locke> how do i log on as root in the GUI again?
<skon> Wilf: on what command?
<Wilf> unmounting.
<gn0me> Locke: Don't need to.. can always use "sudo" for stuff
<rendi> if i'm install hoary mysql runing wel
<skon> Wilf: then try hda2...I don't know which partition your NTFS is named
<gn0me> Locke: And if you REALLY need to be in a root terminal.. "sudo -s"
<rendi> but on breezy its stuck
<mcjerry> Wilf, do you have ide or sata?
<Wilf> ah, fair enough. alrighty.
<Wilf> IDE.
<benplaut> can someone write a small script for me?
* existance loves his dilbet calender he got for xmas
<Locke> gn0me well i'm not the greatest with commands yet
<gn0me> benplaut: Yes, but it might not do what you want it to!
<gn0me> Locke: Neither am I :D
<benplaut> brb
<mcjerry> Wilf: u in gnome now?
<Locke> gn0me: i just need to change the permissions on my fstab file to let me on
<gn0me> Which text editor do you use?
<Wilf> mcjerry, yes
<gn0me> Locke: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gn0me> Locke: And put in your account's password (for Locke)
<mcjerry> System > Administration > Disks
<Wilf> mcjerry, ah...
<Wilf> /dev/hdb
<mcjerry> how many partitions are on hdb?
<Wilf> damn. i really wish i could convert it to ext3 without wiping the data. there is one partition
<scole> make another
<ilba7r> pratyush !
<Wilf> the disk is full
<mcjerry> Wilf: open a terminal
<scole> oh
<Wilf> mcjerry, terminal is open
<beardousa> ilba7r, Did pratyush disappear on you
<gn0me> Seeya guys!
<existance> mcjerry, go to /dev and see how many hdb1, hdb2 etc there for
<skon> Wilf: just replace 1 with d in the command I told you
<mcjerry> Wilf: is this your windows partition or just a stroage partition
<ilba7r> beardousa yap
<ilba7r> lol
<Wilf> mcjerry, storage partition
<existance> mcjerry, or type sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<ilba7r> here is the link he needed though https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Wilf> however it is formatted with ntfs
<mcjerry> existance: help is for Wilf, not me
<existance> mcjerry, yea... i just noticed and promptly slapped myself
<mcjerry> Wilf: sudo mkdir /mnt/storage
<mcjerry> Wilf: do you prefer nano or gedit?
<Wilf> gedit
<vrub> sethk you still here ?
<erika> hi everyone... merry Christmas  :)
<mcjerry> Wilf sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vrub> cheerz erika
<mcjerry> Wilf: can you pm?
<ilba7r> merry christmas to you erika
<erika> ty vrub
<erika> you too ilba7r
<vrub> someone rescue me
<ilba7r> ok vrub can you restate your prob
<Wilf> mcjerry, yes
<erika> I finally broke down... intro'ed myself in the forums. I feel snubbed.  :(
<mcjerry> Wilf: paste your /etc/fstab in pm to me
<beardousa> The scripts in /etc/init.d are run as your user, not root, right?
<vrub> ilba7r i am trying to edit my boot.ini file and i cant because ntfs is read-only and i booted with a NTFS4DOS floppy and tried copying a new boot.ini and it still didnt work
<Wilf> #
<Wilf> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Wilf> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Wilf> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Wilf> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<beardousa> I need to make a script that runs as root.  Where can I do that?
<Wilf> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Wilf> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Wilf> goddamnit.
<Wilf> stupid xchat, sorry everyone.
<crimsun> beardousa: they're run as root.
<beardousa> oh
<crimsun> beardousa: man update-rc.d
<existance> Wilf, might use www.pastebin.com next time :/
* Wilf has pastebin open now :$
<ilba7r> vrub are you editing it from window or linux
<vrub> ilba7r linux
<ilba7r> vrub i did it from window
<mcjerry> Wilf: add this line to fstab -- /dev/hdb1 /mnt/storage ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<vrub> ilba7r i cant boot into windows
<vrub> ilba7r thats why im on linux
<mcjerry> Wilf: save fstab and close gedit
<ilba7r> vrub ok and you want to write to ntfs right
<Wilf> mcjerry, done and done.
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<vrub> ilba7r yeah
<mcjerry> Wilf: did you sudo mkdir /mnt/storage ?
<Wilf> mcjerry, yes i did
<mcjerry> Wilf: mount -a
<vrub> ilba7r i just need to edit a few words and i cant :(
<ilba7r> vrub though it is not recommended just follow the link ubotu gave
<Wilf> mcjerry, done
<mcjerry> Wilf: cd /mnt/storage and then ls
<mcjerry> Wilf: do you see files now
<phreak97> can xchat be made to minimize to a systray icon?
<vrub> ilba7r i already have it mounted
<Wilf> mcjerry, yes i see all my files on my hdb!
<vrub> ilba7r it mounts in read-only man
<ilba7r> vrub you need to enable writing to it i know there is a command but can not remeber it that is why i am browsing the link
<ilba7r> it was unmask something
<mcjerry> Wilf: now each time you reboot, the drive will be automounted to /mnt/storage
<Wilf> mcjerry, ah, that is great. thanks alot!
<vrub> ilba7r you have to recompile the kernel i think ?
<Wilf> can files be written to NTFS yet?
<ilba7r> vrub no i do not think so
<mcjerry> Wilf: i have not tried read/write yet, only read here
<ilba7r> oh you are right vrub
<skon> ilba7r: linux does not allow ntfs writing directly, you need to download special programs for that which are limited
<benplaut> anyone here with conky, who can lend a few min of there time in exchange for furthering development of not having the dreaded 'flickers'?
<vrub> sigh
<mcjerry> Wilf: me thinks write to ntfs is limited
<erika> <--- wonders why ANYONE would ever want to write to NTFS
* dabaR__ wishes everyone a happy xfer to GNU/Linux!
<Wilf> then it is time for me to hook up the the good old onetouch and do a backup and reformat!
<benplaut> happy Chrismahanakwanza!
<electroweak> good night everbody
<benplaut> 'night
<electroweak> i have some problems about Xserver it`s shutting itself down
<rabbit1> Wilf:  if you make a partition with file sys format fat32, then both can read/write
<electroweak> how can i fix it
<electroweak> any ideas
<CaptainMorgan> no!
<skon> electroweak: you need to be more specific
<rabbit1> Wilf: you can also do it with ext2 or 3 but windows needs a driver to read/write
<benplaut> electroweak, stop pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<dabaR> why use xserver on christmas!
<erika> Hi CaptainMorgan :)
<benplaut> dabaR, -_-
* CaptainMorgan winks at erika :)
* dabaR stops everything for christmas to happen
<erika> My ex used to drink you.
<electroweak> i dont know exactly what`s happening after installation when restart it`s closing itself
<erika> Maybe he still does.  ;)
<electroweak> error report says some font problem
<dabaR> electroweak: any errors?
<CaptainMorgan> lol.. don't know whether to be flattered, or insulted... :)
<benplaut> CaptainMorgan, then it worked!
<electroweak> error report says some font problem
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: be joyous, christ is born!
<CaptainMorgan> !!
<ubotu> ??
<crimsun> electroweak: please upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<benplaut> !?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, benplaut
<ravv_> Um how do I install apache2+php5 on dapper?
<erika> doesn't matter... merry xmas, Cap'n :)
<benplaut> heh :P
<CaptainMorgan> sorry bott... don't mean to disturb
<CaptainMorgan> go back to sleep bott
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<mcjerry> Wilf: you still here?
<CaptainMorgan> merry christmas erika, :) you on the market :-0
<rabbit1> if you access a fat32 drive from linux do permissions work at all?   what does setting permissions from linux do?
<erika> not really, Cap'n... still married.
<CaptainMorgan> good for you :) cheers
<xue> hi
<xue> i need a lil help
<xue> how do i open shell in ubuntu ?
<ilba7r> vrub you are right sorry pal have no idea right now
<crimsun> xue: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<mcjerry> Wilf: If you want to do a simple convert, Paragon Partition Manager 7.0 will convert ntfs to fat32....it is most reliable partition manager i have used.....
<CaptainMorgan> how many gals we got in here? pretty brave no going to the right side of things.. that are Linux
<xue> ty
<CaptainMorgan> good for you
<erika> divorcing tho. Ex was a puter wiz. He always put Linux down... loved Mac tho. Go figure.
<CaptainMorgan> so you ARe on the market...
<benplaut> anyone here with conky, who can lend a few min of there time in exchange for furthering development of not having the dreaded 'flickers'?
<CaptainMorgan> sorry to hear that...
<mcjerry> rabbit1: what partition manager you had most success with?
<rabbit1> haven't done any yet.....  well I just partitioned the drive when I installed xp...  it's not formatted...
<rabbit1> I'm going to format when I install ubuntu...
<rabbit1> but I want to share a partition
<rabbit1> and I'm trying to decide between fat32 and ext2 or 3
<CaptainMorgan> admirable to see a gal who is afraid to get her hands dirty and do some kernel coding, X modding, gnome or KDe customs... etc.. cheers
<CaptainMorgan> is - isn't
<erika> I'm researching Linux to get my kids away from Windows. I just spent a weekend getting rid of a CWS browser hijack on my son's xp... ended up doing a clean install.
<CaptainMorgan> ooof... CWS..
<crimsun> d'oh, I need to upload conky 1.3.4
<CaptainMorgan> well, you've come to right channel erika :)
<Xmasmoo> how can I install simultaneous versions with apt-get to non-standard locations? I need to use boost 1.3.2 which conflicts with Ubuntu repository default.
<dabaR> go, hurry, it could make it before christmas!
<CaptainMorgan> you on a laptop or desktop for your kids?
<dabaR> rabbit1: there is a umask option for mounting fat.
<rabbit1> what's that dabaR?
<ravv_> What is conky?
<benplaut> ravv_, a really nice system moniter
<Wilf> mcjerry, i am back now, sorry went to watch family guy...
<dabaR> rabbit1: and other options. You likely can not change permissions after you mount. It is permissions during mount. run "man mount" in a terminal, and then read the section for fat. Then ask us what you do not get from there.
<rabbit1> okay
<mcjerry> Wilf: you want to convert ntfs to fat32 ?
<erika> I'm a simple user... but I'm soooo sick of updating my AV, Spyware... dealing with my kid's destroying my os with CWS hijacks... ARRRGHHH
<Wilf> mcjerry, nah it is ok, my onetouch is empty, so i'll just convert it to ext3, then copy my files over, then reformat my hdb.
<dabaR> Raah
<jmhodges> hey, i just got a new monitor but the xorg doesn't want to display
<mcjerry> np
<jmhodges> what do i need to do to get my system autoconfigured for my new monitor?
<erika> I'm good at clean installs now
<dabaR> jmhodges: resolution?
<erika> sigh
<benplaut> crimsun, can you help for a few min?
<dabaR> jmhodges: or nothing shown?
<crimsun> benplaut: I don't use conky myself, so I probably won't be much help
<jmhodges> dabaR: an error about not bein "able to dispaly at this video mode"
<benplaut> oh
<dabaR> jmhodges: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, and follow what it says, and then come ask me if it does not help.
<benplaut> jmhodges, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<benplaut> err
<jmhodges> natch, ok thanks hehe
<benplaut> yeah :P
<erika> I'm boring you
<erika> sawwy
<dabaR> erika: what is sawwy? is that savvy?
<ElitePete> sorry.
<dabaR> I saw that before. sawwy
<CaptainMorgan> I hear ya erika, not sure if you need convincing - boring ? hell no... multitasking :) if you need convincing, you don't need to worry about spyware in Linux and viruses are at extreme low..
<rabbit1> dabaR: I can set global permissions on the fat partition when I mount it....      but permissions aren't lasting?
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> does ubuntu only come with gnome and not kde?
<ElitePete> ingrato comes with kde also
<dabaR> ravv_: "aptitude search conky" or "/msg ubotu info conky" former command in aterminal, latter message to the channel.
<ElitePete> get "kubuntu"
<rabbit1> !kubuntu
<dabaR> ingrato: there is both.
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<thoreauputic> ingrato: you can install it also -  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ElitePete> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<erika> CM... Are Linux systems truly immune to Virus attacks?
<ElitePete> erika, pretty much
<rabbit1> why?
<jmhodges> ok, when i started up gdm my monitor stated that ti was "autoadjusting"
<ingrato> thoreauputic, how from debian? or from within ubuntu?
<jmhodges> is this going to keep happening?
<dabaR> erika: it is not an attack, it is called obtaining non-legitimate copies of software, and falling for email scam.
<thoreauputic> ingrato: from within ubuntu
<ilba7r> erika nothing is 100 % imune but they are much better than window
<ingrato> thanks
<erika> I spent an hour at the local Buffet explaining why Linux was better to my kids this past sunday.
<CaptainMorgan> erika - yep :) generally speaking... Linux isn't the target of many hackers... target is big business
<dabaR> he asks is this going to continue hapenning, I was gonna ask him is he going to keep switching monitors.
<rabbit1> dabaR: I can set global permissions on the fat partition when I mount it....      but permissions aren't lasting?
<dabaR> erika: just let them use it, I guess.
<ingrato> how does ubuntu differ from debian?
<ingrato> I've never used either
<benplaut> hrm... ubotu has it's math wrong
<crimsun> ingrato: that's answered in part on Mark Shuttleworth's wiki page
<benplaut> Kubuntu isn't ubuntu+kde
<erika> Some older (80) woman at the next table stood up, clapped, and asked me how I learned so much about computers.
<dabaR> rabbit1: what are you asking? the permissions are meaningful for a fat system only when it is mounted under linux, otherwise it is not meanignful. Just add the fat entry to /etc/fstab.
<benplaut> it's ubuntu -gnome +kde!
<thoreauputic> ingrato: they are very similar, but ubuntu releases new versions every 6 months
<dabaR> ingrato: visit both web sites.
<ingrato> crimsun, where is Mark's page?
<ilba7r> ingrato if you never used either so your answer will be it it much easier to install and work with
<crimsun> wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<ingrato> how often does debian release?
<CaptainMorgan> erika, your kids like to play games? if so, you may want to dual boot... maybe 50/50...
<dabaR> ingrato: 6 months as opposed to debian's "when a release is ready and stable"
<ElitePete> CaptainMorgan, could just install vmware for games
<CaptainMorgan> haven't tried vmare... but yea of course.. even wine.. but I haven't got wine to function properly ;(
<ingrato> thanks
<ElitePete> wine blows
<rabbit1> dabaR: if I use ext2 or 3 instead of fat32 for this shared partition, then permissions will be 1. persistent, and 2. different!  (not global umask)
<rabbit1> right?
<erika> CM... I dual boot now... 40mb fat32share. See... I'm not a dumb chick.  ;)
<benplaut> !no, kubuntu is Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. It is possible to have Gnome and KDE on the same system, just select which to use at the GDM or KDM login screan ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<dabaR> rabbit1: for ext3 permissions are meaningful, so yes.
<dabaR> rabbit1: fat is a windows fs, so...windows does not have permissions.
<benplaut> damn bot
<benplaut> !forget kubuntu
<ubotu> i forgot kubuntu, benplaut
<rabbit1> so would you recommend using ext3 for a shared drive and get windows the driver for it??
<CaptainMorgan> erika.. you're hot
<thoreauputic> benplaut: I suspect that factoid is now too long for the channel
<benplaut> ubotu kubuntu is kubuntu is Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. It is possible to have Gnome and KDE on the same system, just select which to use at the GDM or KDM login screan ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ubotu> benplaut: what are you talking about?
<benplaut> thoreauputic, i guess you're right
<crimsun> don't recursively define it
<benplaut> ubotu kubuntu is kubuntu is Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ubotu> benplaut: I think you lost me on that one
<erika> No... my kids are hot.
<benplaut> !kubuntu is Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ubotu> benplaut: what are you talking about?
<thoreauputic> benplaut: "kubuntu is [reply]  .....
<dabaR> benplaut: read the pm he sent you please.
<benplaut> has the syntax changed?!
<horgh> hello
<benplaut> sorry :/
<dabaR> rabbit1: me? recommend? Not really, I never used either, but you can try what works better.
<rabbit1> well I figure ext3 since you can remember the permissions...      but with fat32 you don't need a driver for windows
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<erika> A little about me... airline pilot... big jets... love the most from the least... adore damn small linux
<benplaut> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> rabbit1: and you can set up so that Ubuntu mounts your fat automatically, every time, with same permissions.
<horgh> when I try to run synaptic paquet manager, asks me for the password and I write it, then linux say that: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<horgh>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<horgh> what happen?
<youngcoder> merry Christmas and goodnight Everyone!!!
<drcode> hi all
<thoreauputic> erika: DSL is pretty cool :)
<rabbit1> global permissions dabaR????
<benplaut> happy Christmahanakwanza :)
<drcode> how I can chage sshd port?
<dabaR> erika, CaptainMorgan, can you guys talk at #ubuntu-offtopic, it is more private.
<dabaR> youngcoder: hi.
<youngcoder> heya dabaR
<crimsun> drcode: change the listening port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<CaptainMorgan> dabaR, don't be a party pooper
<dabaR> rabbit1: what are global permissions?
<drcode> I DID It
<erika> dabaR... I'm not talking to CaptainMorgan
<drcode> it change me the ssh port
<drcode> client
<dabaR> OK, your choice.
<rabbit1> you said you can set the permissions when you mount....   but those permission are global (everything the same)
<drcode> ha
<drcode> wait
<dabaR> to all the files, yes.
<drcode> I will try it
<drcode> thanx
<SoulPropagation> where does ubuntu store my panel preferences (e.g. if i'm migrating some of my settings to a new machine)
<SoulPropagation> (both machines are on 5.10)
<erika> thoreauputic... DSL is amazing. I've chatted with the devs in their irc. Amazing!
<benplaut> SoulPropagation, it's in Gconf... good luck transferring it over :/
<thoreauputic> erika:  :)
<dabaR> horgh: try "ls ~/.Xauthority
<SoulPropagation> benplaut: there's no /$home/.gnome/panel/ or anything?
<dabaR> horgh: no "
<vrub> soo
<benplaut> SoulPropagation, afaik, no
<benplaut> and i do /alot/ witht he panel
<vrub> is it time to open presents yet
<erika> Am I in the wrong room?
<rabbit1> dabaR, if you set the permissions when mounting, you use a bitmask.. every file will have the same permissions
<SoulPropagation> benplaut: well then where does Gconf store its files?
<vrub> PRESENTS
<rabbit1> is that right?
<MasterTsunami> Dudes, I switched to fglrx, and my native resolution is 1280x800, yet I can only do 1024x768.  I tried changing some things in xorg.conf but I can't seem to get it to work.  Here's my xorg.conf --> http://pastebin.com/478094
<dabaR> rabbit1: yes, that is right. I get what you mean now.
<thoreauputic> SoulPropagation: most of that stuff is in ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf and so on
<benplaut> ^^
<SoulPropagation> erika: yeah, try #ubuntu-offtopic, cuz it's .... offtopic :P this is mainly for ubuntu support. =)
<dabaR> vrub: heh. go ahead, if you have any.
<dabaR> erika: for what? try "/topic"
<rabbit1> if I used ext3 for the file system, then permissions would be persistent..   I just need a driver for windows
<vrub> dabaR I HAVE NONE :(
<vrub> dabaR made a deal with the fat guy in the suit
<dabaR> vrub: same here, so feel OK.
<rabbit1> does anyone have any experience with the ext2/3 driver for windows??
<dabaR> rabbit1: and it is available, so I hear.
<vrub> dabaR :P
<erika> ok... I'm otta here... walking in a winter wonder land
<erika> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<vrub> dabaR on top of it all, i broke my windows partition so i have no games to play
<abarbaccia> hey - anybody here good with shell scripting?  i need soem quick help
<ilba7r> rappet1 do you mean ext2fs
<dabaR> vrub: take up reading.
<rabbit1> well..    either one
<dabaR> abarbaccia: try asking the question here and in #bash if you do not get an answer.
<rabbit1> pretty much the same..   ext3 is backwards compatible
<erika> where do I find quality help for a linux newbie?
<crimsun> erika: if it's ubuntu-centric, here.
* CaptainMorgan is trying to understand shell scripting/kernel coding....
<abarbaccia> so i want to be able to parse the output of a command via a shell scrip
<abarbaccia> t
<thoreauputic> erika: well, here - what did you want to ask ?
<dabaR> erika: ask, and I will tell you where to ask if the question is not well asked here.
<ilba7r> erika you are pretty well in the right chan
<abarbaccia> like if i do iwlist scanning - i want to be able to get only the names of the networks
<SoulPropagation> erika: here
<dabaR> abarbaccia: try cut. show us the output on pastebin, so we can tell you what to cut. paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<abarbaccia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6136
<ilba7r> abrabaccia iwlist wlan0 scan |grep ESSID
<crimsun> abarbaccia: man grep; man awk
<crimsun> abarbaccia: here's something for starters: iwlist scanning 2>/dev/null|grep ESSID|awk -F: '{ print $2 }'
<ilba7r> this is using a pipe
<dabaR> whatever...
<dabaR> 2fast4u...
<CaptainMorgan> yep
<alex__> any good text-based AIM clients out there?
<crimsun> naim.
<alex__> word
<abarbaccia> crimsun, whats the 2 after iwlist about? and the /dev/null
<dabaR> alex__: try centericq.
<crimsun> abarbaccia: because you want to discard the messages regarding which interfaces don't support scanning
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia: sends errors to nowhere :)
<crimsun> abarbaccia: you might want to read the bash man page regarding stdout and stderr redirection
<benplaut> anyone here with conky, who can lend a few min of there time in exchange for furthering development of not having the dreaded 'flickers'?
<crimsun> benplaut: test with 1.3.4 first.
<phreak97> can someone help me with getting this fat32 partition mounted?
<benplaut> crimsun, i'm stuck in Gentoo compiling gnome... can't do much
<erika> funny thing... I dedicated my HD to Ubuntu a week ago. Pulled my windows HD, stuck an old 20g in there. It works FINE! So... what's the deal?
<dabaR> phreak97: what have you tried, and at what stage are you now?
<benplaut> crimsun, but from the changelog, doesn't seem they've done anything about it
<phreak97> dabaR, it worked, so i added it to fstab, now it doesnt appear in Computer or on the desktop
<crimsun> benplaut: that doesn't mean anything
<dabaR> phreak97: where did you mount?
<phreak97> after a restart
<crimsun> benplaut: you need to confirm that it still exists in 1.3.4 before starting with a bug report
<phreak97> in /media/s
<phreak97> but it came up as storage, which is what i called the partition
<dabaR> and?
<benplaut> crimsun, it's a well-known issue, and they have several sollutions on their website... it's not a but, it's jus that the code isn't there...
<CaptainMorgan> erika , you have LInux only 20 g's ?
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> have = gave
<mcjerry> who is using xchat?
<crimsun> benplaut: if actual source code hasn't been touched yet, there must be a reason
* dabaR calls poll
<CaptainMorgan> mcjerry, here
<CaptainMorgan> xchat rulz!
<benplaut> w/e
<mwe> nah. xchat is too static
<mcjerry> i have autojoin channel on connect; how do i set autojoin on kicks?
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than b-x !
<CaptainMorgan> my only gripe with xchat is the channel list... which it could be like hydra's
<thoreauputic> :)
<crimsun> try xchat-gnome, then
<CaptainMorgan> too static ?
<benplaut> !start a text editor war
<ubotu> benplaut: Do they come in packets of five?
<phreak97> dabaR,  i restarted after adding to fstab, now i cant make it show again
<benplaut> -_-
<erika> CaptainMorgan I have hard drives laying around that my husband left... I have no clue what they are,
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kwrite is better than emacs.
<benplaut> thar we go :D
<dabaR> phreak97: is it mouinted, though?
<mcjerry> CaptainMorgan: i agree on channel listing
<bolrod> kwrite sux
<CaptainMorgan> erika, sure nothing's on them?
<benplaut> bolrod, it's a joke -_-
<bolrod> I know
<bolrod> but it like
<CaptainMorgan> mcjerry, you ever use hydra ?
<bolrod> really really sux :)
<erika> dunno
<phreak97> daba i believe so
<CaptainMorgan> if nothing, use those sucka up1
<CaptainMorgan> !
<ubotu> No idea, CaptainMorgan
<bolrod> !start window manager war
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bolrod
<mcjerry> CaptainMorgan, nope, just mirc in winblows and xchat
<gil-> need a lil' help
<bolrod> !start desktop war
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, bolrod
<dabaR> phreak97: verify. that is your next step. "ls /media/storage"
<thoreauputic> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<bolrod> I am
<bolrod> :/
<erika> CaptainMorgan... at this point, should I care?
<bolrod> !start war
<ubotu> bolrod: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CaptainMorgan> mcjerry, hydra's way of listing channels is super sweet
<phreak97> access path: /media/s
<mcjerry> CaptainMorgain: how do i set autojoin on kicks?
<bolrod> !start terrorist war
<ubotu> bolrod: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mwe> !botsmack
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mwe
<bolrod> omg
<dabaR> bolrod: heh.
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg without being banned.
<CaptainMorgan> erika, not sure... your call ;)
<dabaR> !botabuse
<bolrod> !start something
<ubotu> bolrod: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> heh
<gil-> anybody can help me?
<phreak97> daba its an empty partition
<phreak97> ls will show nothing either way
<bolrod> !start distro war
<ubotu> bolrod: I give up, what is it?
<dabaR> phreak97: "mount"
<CaptainMorgan> your sick playing with the bot...
<CaptainMorgan> get a room
<phreak97> ?
<bolrod> *Yawn*
<bolrod> I will.... to sleep
<dabaR> phreak97: run "mount" in a terminal. when I give you "something" something is a command to run in a terminal.
* CaptainMorgan throws a dart at bolrod 
<bolrod> x_0
<gil-> my ubuntu wont scream!!!
* dabaR takes one for the team(the dart)
<bolrod> !lart CaptainMorgan
<gil-> no sound!!!
<gil-> :S
<phreak97> dabaR, i realized.. it is mounted, media/s has the same free space as the partition
<bolrod> 'cmon ubotu !
<bolrod> !lart cantona
<bolrod> -,-
<bolrod> !lart CaptainMorgan
<cantona> ?
<dabaR> phreak97: is it shown under "mount"?
<SoulPropagation> !lart me
<SoulPropagation> !lart SoulPropagation
<phreak97> yes
<bolrod> seems like ubotu is a bit............
<cantona> !art bolrod
<ubotu> cantona: Do they come in packets of five?
<dabaR> thoreauputic: can you?
<erika> CaptainMorgan... you should likely look elsewhere. I'm just looking to sort out my OS.
<phreak97> /dev/hdb6 on /media/s type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<bolrod> @load lart
<bolrod> something
<CaptainMorgan> erika ?
<thoreauputic>  -->  ubotu unfortunately, lart is disabled in my configuration
<CaptainMorgan> look elsewhere?
<erika> CM?
<SoulPropagation> how do i get nfs enabled on the shared folders prefs
* dabaR 's heart breaks
<ElitePete> whats a good linux game website
<CaptainMorgan> erika so what's wrong with your os? you dual boot... or do you have separate hd's for each os ?
<mwe> ElitePete: happypenguin.org
<phreak97> dabaR, what do you think?
<sagarp> how would i go about upgrading to gnome2.14?
<dabaR> phreak97: you had it mounted under /media/s before?
<ravv_> sagarp, there is no such thing?
<zazeem> need help plz
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<erika> I gave a spare drive to Ubuntu
<jdef> anyone experience booting stuck at checking battery state after upgrade
<ravv_> 2.12 in breezy 2.13 in dapper
<phreak97> dabaR,  i did, yes
<rabbit1> does ubuntu come with some kind of defragmenter?
<phreak97> but on the desktop it was called storage
<zazeem> how do i change my mouse rate to 500hz on breezy ??
<sagarp> oh, ravv_ is 2.14 like, bleeding edge or something?
<dabaR> ravv_: there is a world out there other than ubuntu, he wants to compile source, I guess.
<ravv_> Dabar, still no 2.14
<thoreauputic> rabbit1: linux doesn't need a defragmenter usually
<zazeem> how do i change my mouse rate to 500hz on breezy ??
<rabbit1> how come?
<thoreauputic> rabbit1: becuase it's properly designed ;)
<ravv_> sagarp, Even numbers are release uneven devel.
<rabbit1> I'm reading about this ext2 driver for windows...    I'll be writing files from windows, but it can't defrag..   so lets say one day I want to defrag, I'll have to do it from linux
<rabbit1> nobody ever defrags?????
<ravv_> So next release in about 4-5 months (set date)
<dabaR> phreak97: it does not look like something I will know about. But I will try telling you some other clues. Look in the configuration editor under Apps>Sys Tools. Post your /etc/fstab to pastebin, please. paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<phreak97> dabaR,  what should i try?
<phreak97> ok
<thoreauputic> rabbit1:  I have never defragged linux in over 3 years
<dabaR> phreak97: under apps>nautilus>desktop.
<CaptainMorgan> why not thoreauputic ? why not a defragger?
<benplaut> the family desktop keeps me warm in the cold winter nights :)
<alex__> im pretty sure linux checks your HDD every 30 bootups or something like that anyway
<gil-> need help, i have an Intel ICH6 SoundCard and i have no sound :(
<phreak97> gah, why doesnt clicking a link in xchat open it?
<sagarp> ravv_ oh..well i submitted a screenshot for art.gnome.com, and it had a menu of what gnome version, and 2.14 was in there..i assume it meant 2.14 is available
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: the file system keeps things contiguous by itself
<thoreauputic> mor or less
<thoreauputic> *more
<dabaR> crimsun: want to help with sound?
<rabbit1> what if I'm writing files to it from windows?   booting into it through linux will fix it???
<CaptainMorgan> col
<CaptainMorgan> cool
<ravv_> Hmm maybe im wrong then :) Brb gotta check
<rabbit1> wouldn't that take forever?  (say I boot into linux once a year)
<dabaR> phreak97: cause I did not put http:// in front of it, and the URL does not start with www.
<rabbit1> haha
<zazeem> how do i change my mouse rate to 500hz in brezy?????????????
<dabaR> I dont know??????????
<vbgunz> Meery Christmas all!
<dabaR> ya, same here, vbgunz
<SweetestSavage> Merry christmas =)
<ravv_> sagarp, http://zenii.linux.org.uk/~telsa/GDP/gnome-faq/index.html#AEN105
<phreak97> dabaR,  it still underlines
<vbgunz> :)
<zazeem> can anyone hep me?
<dabaR> zazeem: where have you looked?
<CaptainMorgan> !merry christmas
<ubotu> methinks merry christmas is Merry Chiristmas to you too, and a happy new year :] 
<crimsun> dabaR: ?
<zazeem> all over google
<thoreauputic> rabbit1: defrag your fat32 or ntfs from windows - and don't worry about defragging linux - it isn't necesary
<chapium> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
<dabaR> gil-: meet crimsun. crimsun meet gil-.
<SweetestSavage> thoreauputic, really? It isn't necessary?
<thoreauputic> SweetestSavage: correct
<SweetestSavage> thoreauputic, why is that?
<rabbit1> thoreauputic: actually I'm talking about sharing an ext2 drive with windows....   and you can't defrag from windows
<dabaR> crimsun: he has a intel ich6 sound card.
<alex__> rabbit1 why would you do that?
<phreak97> dabaR,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6137
<rabbit1> do which?
<rabbit1> share?
<rabbit1> or defrag?
<alex__> why would share and ext2 drive with windows that you would consider booting from
<rabbit1> huh?
<dabaR> phreak97: go play with those settings now then.
<thoreauputic> SweetestSavage: because linux filesystems keep stuff in sensible places instead of scattering them about stupidly :)
<rabbit1> it's just a partition... I want a partition I can access from both
<SweetestSavage> thoreauputic, heh, I keep hearing good things about Linux every day ;)
<dabaR> gil-: go ahead, ask crimsun what you need to know.
<rabbit1> make sense alex?
<thoreauputic> :)
<SweetestSavage> Really making Windows look horrible in comparison xD
<gil-> crimsun!!!
<gil-> need help
<gil-> ICH6 intel sound card
<jdef> any ideas on that boot error
<crimsun> gil-: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer   --> pastebin
<alex__> rabbit1 you just really dont need to worry about defragging it
<dabaR> gil-: pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for example.
<rabbit1> even if I write a ton of stuff to it from windows???
<phreak97> dabaR,  i dont know what settings im playing with
<alex__> yes
<thoreauputic> rabbit1: as I said, ext2/ext3 don't require defragging - so I don't see your problem
<dabaR> phreak97: the other two partitions mounted under /media, do they show up?
<rabbit1> I'm writing from windows though, so it'll treat it like windows partitions
<rabbit1> won't it???
<crimsun> gil-: open a Terminal and type the commands there
<alex__> no
<phreak97> dabaR,  yup
<alex__> not with the ext2 drivers
<zazeem> how do i change my mouse refresh rate in breezy??
<dabaR> rabbit1: it will treat it how the driver tells it.
<ravv_> zazeem, give it up
<rabbit1> right, and I think that's ala windows style (I mean crappy.. lol)
<thoreauputic> rabbit1: it's a file system thing , not a question of where the data comes from
<rabbit1> okay cool!
<ravv_> zazeem, post/search forums
<dabaR> phreak97: not sure, then. "sudo umount /dev/hdb6 && sudo mount -a"
<zazeem> how do i view mouse settings in ubuntu?
<dabaR> zazeem: System>Prefs>Mouse.
<dabaR> gil-: you can open a terminal from Apps>Accessories>Terminal in breezy.
<phreak97> dabaR,  didnt really do anything
<phreak97> noticable
<dabaR> no change, eh? Not sure why it is not putting it there, it should as far as I know. YOu are saying that it does not show up in nautilus when you open a window?
<Wilf> what's the command to set permissions to a folder and all subfolders/files?
<dabaR> chmod -R
<phreak97> thats right
<Wilf> ah cool, thanks
<dabaR> $20
<dabaR> everything comes with a price tag.
<Wilf> $20 hey
<Wilf> well i charge you $20 for my presence.
<Wilf> so it evens out
<dabaR> it evens out, I know.
<Wilf> good doing buisiness with you.
<Grackle> I have found very little information on lucent wavelan cards in ubuntu, but I know they are very well supported in linux. What gives?
<CaptainMorgan> dammit! why is ftp crashing so often!?
<phreak97> whats the delete folder command?
<SweetestSavage> rm -r
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I have too many processes running?
<thoreauputic> phreak97: rmdir (for empty folders)
<SweetestSavage> So, like this, sudo rm -r /foldername
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: unlikely
<Grackle> -r is recursive, so it deletes everything in the directories inside the one you specify...
<SweetestSavage> Grackle, yep..
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: is it an ftp server crashing, or your client?
<SweetestSavage> That's what deleting an entire folder is for. Removing it is different
<CaptainMorgan> client - ftp
<ravv_> rmdir ?
<Grackle> Yeah, I was just elaborating.
<SweetestSavage> ;)
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: which client? gftp?
<CaptainMorgan> thoreauputic, nah, ftp
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> gftp's even worse!
<Grackle> In what way is it crashing?
<CaptainMorgan> disconnects like every 5 seconds..
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: you mean command line ftp is crashing? i've never seen that...
<Grackle> oh
<phreak97> gah, i unmounted and remounted, even remaking the folders, and it still doesnt show
<thoreauputic> that's not a crash
<Grackle> disconnect != c...yeah...
<CaptainMorgan> gftp disconnects - ftp crashes
<dabaR> phreak97: restart some of those gnome-panel or natilus with killall.
<CaptainMorgan> I have to force quit it and other times ftp will just disappear
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: erm - is it segfaulting? What errors?
<CaptainMorgan> im not exactly on the command line.. Im using ftp through the gui
<phreak97> how?
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: that's what I meant by "which client"
<CaptainMorgan> ? ftp!
<phreak97> last time i tried to restart gnome i ended up doing a full restart cos i dint know what to do
<dabaR> phreak97: "killall gnome-panel" will kill the panel. "killall nautilus" will kill the nautilus.
<CaptainMorgan> you mean which interface?
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: are you using "connect to server" ?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<phreak97> how do i restart them then?
<CaptainMorgan> client is still ftp
<thoreauputic> OK so it's nautilus
<dabaR> phreak97: but that is not what seems to be the issue here. But you can try.
<dabaR> pah
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: yes, but it is nautilus that has the problem
<crimsun> gil-: any progress?
<CaptainMorgan> k..
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: ftp is when you run "ftp" in a terminal.
<CaptainMorgan> how do you do that ?
<CaptainMorgan> ftp <server> ?
<CaptainMorgan> ftp <server> <file> ?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: well, true but ftp is the protocol in either case
<dabaR> sure, or man ftp, or ftp user@host
<phreak97> dabaR,  its a dos partition, does that make a difference?
<dabaR> thoreauputic: heh.
<dabaR> phreak97: not to me.
<dabaR> phreak97: and you said it was there at some point.
<phreak97> it was
<phreak97> i tried mounting it from /dos, rather than /media/s
<phreak97> i dont know which one actually worked
<dabaR> phreak97: media more likely, what is under media shows up there.
<CaptainMorgan> has anybody dumped nautilus for something better?
<CaptainMorgan> and how ?
<llukax> what is nautilus?
<Steil> CaptainMorgan, what don't you like about nautilus?
<CaptainMorgan> curious
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: not dumped - but there are other files managers of course ( e.g konqueror, rox-filer, etc etc )
<Agrajag> mc
<CaptainMorgan> !nautilus
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CaptainMorgan> stumped again..
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: nautilus is kind of integrated with gnome, so dumping it wouldn't be trivial :)
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: nautilus is what you see when you open a folder/directory
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: sure it would
<Agrajag> take nautilus out of your gnome session and replace it with whatever
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: depending how much gnomishness you want :)
* thoreauputic uses rox-filer mostly
<thoreauputic> or just mv, cp, cat and friends :)
<cheatersrealm> anyone have ubuntu working with mythtv and the bt8x8 drivers?
<psusi> anyone know anything about packet writing and udf and cdrws?  I'm trying to figure out how to set up a read/write udf filesystem on a cdrw using the udftools package only the upstream project appears to be dead
<rabbit1> if anyone is interested in linux and defragging and why it isn't done:      (sorry about the scrolling)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6138
<CaptainMorgan> bout time rabbit1 !
<CaptainMorgan> ;)
<rabbit1> haha : P
<kaffeend> how do I get to view .mov format movies in Ubuntu please guys?
<psusi> rabbit1, it isn't done because most linux users traditionally believe ( falsely ) that linux filesystems are immune to fragmentation
<rabbit1> so you do it psusi ??
<psusi> but there is a defrag utility for ext2 but it doesn't appear to be maintained anymore
<psusi> rabbit1, no... I use reiserfs, for which there is no tool availible to defrag
<rabbit1> reiserfs?
<CaptainMorgan> rabbit1, interesting read...
<psusi> reiserfs is a filesystem developed by Hanz Reiser... it's a bit more efficient at certain things than the conventional ext2 filesystem
<kaffeend> thanks dabar
<kaffeend> but .mov is quicktime ;)
<thoreauputic> psusi: it isn't that linux filesystems are immune - it's more that the need is so rare
<kaffeend> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<eric_> hello
<dabaR> kaffeend: same, afaik
<kaffeend> okies
<CaptainMorgan> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eric_> can someone help me figure some stuff out?
<CaptainMorgan> like eric_ ?
<kaffeend> cheers - and Happy Christmas!
<psusi> thoreauputic, the kernel filesystem driver does a good job of minimizing fragmentation, but it does still happen and can be a problem... my /boot partition right now has like 30% fragmentation
<eric_> well i'm trying to install java and its probably really easy, but how to you change the directory from where you downloaded something?
<CaptainMorgan> cd usually
<eric_> i've read the wiki put am still alittle confused
<CaptainMorgan> oh... you mean your default download directory?
<eric_> yeah i think
<crimsun> psusi: that's not normally a problem, since the only files that matter are your kernel and initrd images
<CaptainMorgan> what are you using to install java ?
<dabaR> eric_: give a short sotry to explain.
<CaptainMorgan> eric_,
<intelikey> can you use jokers in fstab ?
<eric_> root terminal
<dabaR> intelikey: i\only if they are really funny.
<psusi> crimsun, of course... what else do you think is on /boot that is fragmented?  those are the files that are fragmented
<intelikey> and that wasnt
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I recommend aces wild ;)
<psusi> crimsun, it isn't a problem though really... fragmentation is just a performance inhibitor...
<glyph> Why is it that DMA defaults to "off" on my CD/DVD[RW]  drives in Breezy?
* intelikey sees that obviously these jokers wont work....
<thoreauputic> intelikey: hey, it's christmas, don't expect wit :)
<ColonelKernel> how does one defragment an ext3 drive?
<psusi> glyph, because some drives break when you turn it on
<crimsun> psusi: (there're grub conffiles and the symbol mappings, too)
<dabaR> on that note....(dont expect a follow up)
<thoreauputic> ColonelKernel: what for?
<CaptainMorgan> now ColonelKernel you missed everythin in here :)
<intelikey> ColonelKernel can it be done ?
<psusi> crimsun, true... those are small though ;)
<glyph> psusi: Ah.  Is there a configuration file, or better yet, GUI, where I can turn it on?  Burning CDs like this is torture, and I don't want to have to enter the same command line on every boot (or start monkeying with init.d)
<psusi> ColonelKernel, install the package 'defrag'... it can defrag ext2, but it is of unknown quality/safety... it has not been maintained in some time... just make sure you don't loose power while defragging
<ColonelKernel> I have heard that fragmentation with ext3 isnt an issue anymore
<psusi> and you can convert between ext2/3 with tune2fs
<Grackle> ColonelKernel, you don't defrag ext3. It doesn't fragment.
<ColonelKernel> psusi, no if it isnt really up to par im not gonna use it - my linux system is gentoo
<ColonelKernel> Grackle, thats what ive also heard, although im not sure how thats possible.
<psusi> glyph, hrm... shouldn't be too hard to add the command to init.d... search the forums, I'm sure there's a simple to follow howto on this
<psusi> ColonelKernel, ext3 is just ext2 + a log file
<Grackle> ColonelKernel, I just googled a bit, this guy explains it nicely: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/08/msg03496.html
<psusi> Grackle, yes, it DOES fragment
<ColonelKernel> Grackle, thanks
<psusi> not enough to worry about generally, but it does happen
<Grackle> psusi, well yes, but not much.
<intelikey> journel != log file
<phreak97> dabaR,  it seems to have started working:/
<psusi> ColonelKernel, generally as long as your disk does not get over 80% full you won't need to worry about it... maybe once every 6-12 months, reformat it and start over
<phreak97> i did remount it
<phreak97> somehow
<phreak97> but i have no rights to it
<Wilf> mcjerry, are you still here?
<phreak97> i want full rights to it, since its a storage drive
<phreak97> what command do i use?
<psusi> intelikey, journal = transaction log... it's easier to omit the transaction part for brevity
<mcjerry> yea man, wasup
<Wilf> alright all data isw backed up, how do i convert my ntfs drive to ext3?
<psusi> Wilf, delete the partition and make an ext3 one, then restore the data
<phreak97> anyone?
<legind> heya.  somehow I got rid of libstdc++, because it libstdc++.so.6 wasn't specifying the version... now nothing is working.  can someone help?
<Wilf> is there a gui based partition manager included with breezy?
<psusi> Wilf, yes... gparted is nice... but you will need to use it from the livecd to mess with your boot drive
<Wilf> it is not my boot drive
<psusi> well, either that, or reboot between operations
<mcjerry> Wilf: do you have a windows dual boot setup?
<psusi> ok... then install and run gparted
<Wilf> nope
<intelikey> hmmm lets see   journel 7 chars       log file  8 chars      and that was for the sake of "brevity"       ok ;/
<ardchoille> w00t!!! I just discovered mail-notification, an app that sits in the tray and monitors gmail accounts for new email.
<Wilf> i've just gone straight from xp to breezy.
<crimsun> legind: you'll need to download the deb and install it manually using dpkg -i
<ardchoille> Wilf: Awesome! Welcome to a whole new world
<mcjerry> Wilf, gimme a minute, wanna check somethin
<crimsun> legind: I presume you're using Breezy?
<intelikey> ardchoille yeah i hate having to find junk like that to turn it off.....
<SAM_theman> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SAM_theman> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<legind> crimsun, I would, but I can't open a browser because it doesnt have the libstdc++6 library.  its a catch-22
<SAM_theman> ?
<CaptainMorgan> !merry christmas!!
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, CaptainMorgan
<legind> crimsun, yes Im using breezy
<CaptainMorgan> !merry christmas
<ubotu> somebody said merry christmas was Merry Chiristmas to you too, and a happy new year :] 
<Wilf> ardchoille, i used to use hoary, but school made me use windows due to a few certain software packages that i required for my studies...so now schools over and i'm back :P
<intelikey> your xchat probably monitors your mail by default also.
<CaptainMorgan> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<CaptainMorgan> breezy rules
<SweetestSavage> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<CaptainMorgan> !clapper
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ardchoille> Wilf: Cool!
<ElitePete> how do i not allow a specific program internet access?
<phreak97> how hard can it be to give a user permissions to a directory?
<crimsun> legind: wget http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb
<kaffeend> !quicktime
<ubotu> rumour has it, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<randabis_> ubotu: clapper is what you use to cure hangovers
<ubotu> randabis_: okay
<randabis_> !clapper
<ubotu> somebody said clapper was what you use to cure hangovers
<randabis_> hah
<[danger] > Hello, all. May I ask someone's help in creating a boot disk for edubuntu?
<ElitePete> how do i not allow a specific program internet access?
<rabbit1> I've got a question...   why use ext2 if ext3 is better??
<ardchoille> randabis_: no, no.. that's not it.. you cure hangovers by staying drunk ;)
<legind> awesome, thanks!
<randabis_> indeed
<thoreauputic> ElitePete: like what? And why?
<pussfeller> doest inetd control programs access to teh internet
<Wilf> ubotu, ubota is a fembot that i'm arranging for you to be married to
<ubotu> Wilf: okay
<rabbit1> is there any reason to use ext2 over ext3 ???
<ElitePete> thoreauputic, just because, and doom3
<intelikey> ElitePete generally the easy way would be in that apps settings.
<ardchoille> Wilf: LOL!
<psusi> rabbit1, ext3 is not "better" it puts up with crashes/power failures better, but is a bit slower
<legind> crimsun, I thought I'd have to reinstall Breezy.  Thank so much!
<pussfeller> rabbit1: ext3 has better recovery features
<ElitePete> intelikey, how else?
<ardchoille> Wilf: careful, fembots have guns in their ****
<rabbit1> so speed vs recovery?
<randabis_> ubotu: one day you will procreate and have many children
<ubotu> randabis_: Do they come in packets of five?
<intelikey> but as for games i don't game so idk
<psusi> rabbit1, yep...
<rabbit1> how much slower is it really?
<randabis_> ubotu: yes, they do
<ubotu> randabis_: Bugger all, i dunno
<rabbit1> I probably wouldn't notice
<psusi> rabbit1, depends on what you are doing exactly... but for typical desktop use, you aren't going to notic
<psusi> notice even
<Wilf> ardchoille, jubblies, as mr. powers so suavely put it...
<randabis_> ubotu: are you lonely?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, randabis_
<pussfeller> ElitePete: you can bloc outgoing connections on that port
<rabbit1> so I should go with ext3 then
<psusi> so you should just use ext3 for safety
<ardchoille> hehe
<rabbit1> thanks
<thoreauputic> rabbit1: you probably wouldn't, indeed (not much diff)
<kaffeend> hey thoreauputic! Long time no see - happy holidays :D
<ElitePete> pussfeller, ok. how?
<pussfeller> how good is fat for crashes, unplugging without mounting, etc'
<thoreauputic> kaffeend: hi :) And ditto to you
<randabis_> ubotu: love is what I got, just remember that
<ubotu> ...but love is already something else...
<rabbit1> unplugging without mounting ??
<kaffeend> thanks
<pussfeller> ElitePete: dk
<randabis_> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<Grackle> Riiiight.
<thoreauputic> randabis_: please don't stuff the bot with useless factoids
<pussfeller> i got this 250 gig usb drive with one fat partition and i worry if it oculd get fuxored by a crash
<CaptainMorgan> ubotu: love is in the air
<ubotu> ...but love is already something else...
<ardchoille> randabis_: love is a sixpack, a pizza and IRC
<intelikey> lol
<randabis_> thoreauputic: I'm having a conversation with our bot, no harm done
<intelikey> !bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<[danger] > Hi.  Does anyone here know how to create a bootable floppy using dd from a .bin  file?
<kaffeend> okay I'm having some trouble playing a quicktime movie with totem... can anyone help me out please?
<randabis_> besides, ubotu already knew what love is
<phreak97> please...
<randabis_> ubotu: love can be multiple things
<psusi> pussfeller, fat has no fault tolorance either...
<ubotu> randabis_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<randabis_> haha
<phreak97> now that i have the drive, i want to use it
<psusi> [danger] , dd if=foo.bin of=/dev/fd0
<intelikey> [danger]  did you try running the bin ?
<pussfeller> psusi: so how easy is it to corrupt the whole drive
<SweetestSavage> Merry Christmas everyone =)
<ardchoille> ubotu: nautilus scripts is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101870&highlight=nautilus+scripts
<ubotu> okay, ardchoille
<randabis_> ardchoille: I've actually done all of those activities today
<[danger] > psusi: Thank you.  Let me try and run that.
<psusi> pussfeller, relative to what?
<ardchoille> ubotu: nautilus scripts
<ubotu> nautilus scripts is, like, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101870&highlight=nautilus+scripts
<phreak97> isnt setting access permissions really basic?
<ardchoille> randabis_: you da man :)
<pussfeller> psusi: like etx3, im just kinda worried about loosing all that stuff
<SweetestSavage> !nautilus
<ubotu> SweetestSavage: Are you smoking crack?
<SweetestSavage> No I'm not ;_;
<SweetestSavage> I'm wondering wtf it is xD
<psusi> pussfeller, if you can, switch it to ext3 then...
<kaffeend> hi benplaut :D
<thoreauputic> SweetestSavage: it's the gnome file manager
<SweetestSavage> Ahh, okay. Thanks =p
<benplaut> hi kaffeend :)
<kaffeend> can anyone help me out with totem please?
<sledge__> MERRY CHRISTMAS
<ardchoille> ubotu: crontab tutorial is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626&highlight=crontab+tutorial
<ubotu> okay, ardchoille
<kaffeend> Happy Hallmark everyone!
* kaffeend wonders what time tastes like
<Grackle> It tastes green.
<intelikey> so will jokers(wild cards for the morons) work in fstab?   or does anyone know ?
<CaptainMorgan> !hallmark
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Are you smoking crack?
<kaffeend> lol
<CaptainMorgan> hahha
<kaffeend> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<crimsun> intelikey: wildcards for what?
<intelikey> in file/dir names
<borisattva> guy i'm expereincing some difficulties mounting a WD NAS drive on the network. accessing it is not a problem via smb://etcetc and it later even 'automounted' to be displayed at Desktop, but when i try to mount it so its accessible via a local directory using sudo mount /mnt/library smb://library wants fs specified. putting the line into fstab with fs data just gives me --help responce.  puttign down the NAS ip address gets rejected a
<borisattva> s well because WD stores their util at the root when navigating through IP which in turn is just another subfolder on that hard disk. any ideas?
<Wilf> how easy.
<crimsun> intelikey: no, too ambiguous
<Wilf> so now what do i edit my fstab to to take count of the fact that it is now ext3, and not ntfs?
<intelikey> well that's krap
<epm> To change my system to boot to a command prompt, I change the runlevel in inittab, correct?
<crimsun> epm: no. We don't play runlevel games.
<irvin> Wilf: sudo nano /etc/fstab then change ntfs to ext3
<crimsun> epm: echo false | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<intelikey> epm yes you can do that.
<Wilf> ah cool.
<psusi> borisattva, you must specify the filesystem type... mount -t smbfs
<intelikey> remove the entry for gdm in one of the /etc/rc#.d/   and set it to that runlevel.
<Wilf> leave the umask=0222 0 0 bit>
<Wilf> ?
<epm> I want to be able to swap KDE and Gnome quickly and efficiently for development purposes
<psusi> Wilf, change "ntfs" to "ext3" and get rid of any umask,uid,gid parameters
<benplaut> what's the abbreviation for backspace?
<Wilf> alrighty
<intelikey> epm easy is to remove it from rc2.d   the default and not touch inittab
<Wilf> del?
<kaffeend> I installed the quicktime codec and don't know what app to use it with - can anyone help please?
<pussfeller> yeah, im getting tired of kdm and gdm too
<ElitePete> !botsnac
<ElitePete> !botsnack
<crimsun> intelikey: don't ever suggest editing /etc/inittab for that purpose.
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ElitePete
<ubotu> :)
<epm> Perfect, I'd rather do that then, sounds safer
<intelikey> crimsun order someone else.
<borisattva> psusi: i did, i used this line "smb://library     /mnt/library  smbfs   credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777   0       0", the smb:// gets rejected, so i tried the //ipaddress as well, but like i said that gets me to the folder wit the config util, which is a subfolder in the root of the NAS
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a problem right now to play a dvd on mplayer
<irvin> Wilf: you can get rid of it, see also the other ext2 entries, or man mount for more information
<crimsun> intelikey: it doesn't even work as you think it will.
<kaffeend> hello
<intelikey> crimsun blah blah blah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> you have no idea what i think.
<Inf3ctedFx> it was playing normal, but no sound, so I check the audio and was fine, I restar mplayer but now I have an error message:  MPlayer interrupted by signal in module: ao2_init
<pussfeller> hes right tho, the best way is to take it out of the services
<crimsun> take this to private if you wish to discuss it.
<epm> so just remove S13gdm from rc2.d folder?
<kaffeend> Inf3ctedFx how did you install mplayer?
<intelikey> yes epm
<Inf3ctedFx> yes I did using the apr-get
<epm> thanks, please don't argue :)
<Inf3ctedFx> kaffeend:  I use apt-get install mplayer-586
<psusi> borisattva, iirc, it should be "server:share /mnt/library smbfs credentials...etc 0 0
<kaffeend> thanks! :D
<ravv_> dapper rules
<Wilf> psusi, what did i do wrong? :( http://pastebin.com/478121
<kaffeend> doh - I just tried that and it couldn't find the package
<mcjerry> Wilf: i haven't forgot about you, i got the windows version of Paragon Partition Manager, but am trying to get the recovery cd for ya....it is linux bootable to convert ntfs to fat32
<kaffeend> can someone pleeeease help me configure my media player?
<CaptainMorgan> which one?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<kaffeend> CaptainMorgan if you mean me, Totem
<intelikey> cool off did ya ?
<crimsun> intelikey: take this to private if you wish to discuss it.
<[danger] > psusi: Thanks.  Worked like a charm.  Now I need to play with the boot disk to see if I can make it do what I want it to.  Thanks again.
<psusi> Wilf, the last line has no options... you have to specify something, even if it is just "defaults"
<psusi> [danger] , cool...
<CaptainMorgan> kaffeend, more details
<Wilf> mcjerry, i already converted it :P
<psusi> anyone know anything about using the "udftools" package to set up a fully read/write udf filesystem on a cdrw?  I can't make it work, and it looks like the upstream project is defunct
<Wilf> ah ok, thanks psusi
<mcjerry> k, np, wasn't paying attn
<kaffeend> I tried sudo apt-get install libquicktime1 so I can watch a quicktime game trailer in totem, and it doesn't play it :(
<mcjerry> Wilf: what did you use to convert?
<kaffeend> CaptainMorgan that was for you btw
<Wilf> mcjerry, gparted. it was quick, simple and painless
<mcjerry> kewl....never used gparted.....
<CaptainMorgan> !totem
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<CaptainMorgan> omg
<CaptainMorgan> freakin bot
<kaffeend> lol
<irvin> !totem-xine
<ubotu> well, totem-xine is like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<kaffeend> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kaffeend> did that
<kaffeend> rebooted and it's still doing nada
<irvin> kaffeend: you have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
* kaffeend shrugs
<crimsun> intelikey: apologies, I misread your statement
<intelikey> that's good.
<kaffeend> irvin I have no idea
<irvin> kaffeend: i've had problems with totem-gstreamer, so i use totem-xine instead
<irvin> !totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine is, like, totally, like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<gn0me> How can I kill X temporarily?
<irvin> see, you need w32codecs
<kaffeend> I have them
<intelikey> gn0me sudo killall gdm
<steved> Does anyone know of recommended laptop(s) that have out-of-the-box ubuntu support? Wireless, bluetooth, suspend, etc.
<kaffeend> I did follow the walkthrough in the wiki page linked
<crimsun> steved: the X-series ThinkPads do
<intelikey> gn0me sudo gdm to restart it
<gn0me> intelikey: And when I do that.. it will throw me to the terminal.. or I still have to log off X?
<intelikey> it will kill X
<irvin> steved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<steved> crimsun: I thought they might. Know of anything else?
<gn0me> kk
<crimsun> steved: check wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<SweetestSavage> gn0me, it's supposed to do that
<kaffeend> Setting up totem-xine (1.2.1-0ubuntu1~breezy1) ...
<steved> irvin/crimsun: Thanks.
<insanepicklejar> I don't suppose that one of you guys knows how to set up dual boot sys?
<kaffeend> will I need to do anything else b4 I reboot irvin?
<dal> how do i use my new mouse i got for my laptop?
<intelikey> insanepicklejar most of us.
<insanepicklejar> well i thought so
<crimsun> insanepicklejar: installing Ubuntu on a HD that already has XP on it does that for you automatically (in nearly every case)
<irvin> kaffeend: ummm... i don't think so since you've got the codecs already
<insanepicklejar> don't need to add partitions
<insanepicklejar> ?
<irvin> kaffeend: do you really have to reboot?
<dal> i only have ubuntu
<kaffeend> irvin couldn't hurt
<intelikey> for grub edit /boot/grub/menu.list   for lilo edit /etc/lilo.conf and run lilo
<crimsun> insanepicklejar: you'll do that through the Guided Partitioning option in the installer
<insanepicklejar> how should I set the partitions? or how many should i say
<crimsun> insanepicklejar: if you're not sure, choose the default.
<kaffeend> irvin - but I might get rid of totem - gstreamer first?
<Wilf> chmod 666 = makes all users have full access?
<insanepicklejar> thanks you guys!
<insanepicklejar> big help
<dal> it says no such file or directore
<intelikey> one   /       one  /home if you want to preserv personal settings on reload or change of distro
<kaffeend> hey - It works! I can hardly believe my eyes!
<kaffeend> Thanks a lot irvin :D
<irvin> kaffeend: see :D
<kaffeend> but no sound :(
<irvin> hmm
<intelikey> Wilf 6 != full access   7 = full access    6 = read + write
<vrub> i have a dumb question
<insanepicklejar> Oh!  Happy Chrismahanukwanzaka to all of you.
<Wilf> ah, 777.
<vrub> how do i zip a folder ?
<kaffeend> wow - all that to watch a 1:48 minute clip :O
<intelikey> 1=exec 2=read 4=write     and add them up  it's binarry.
<vrub> is there a simple click and add to archive by any chance ?
<borisattva> psusi: when i try to 'mount -a' that i get a --help equivalent responce as if syntax is wrong. i tried it with 'library:music' (library is the 'name ' of the NAS on the network, and music is one of the folders in the root
<kaffeend> and the clip kinda sucked
<vrub> anyone know how ?
<crimsun> vrub: try file-roller
<ElitePete> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<Wilf> what is wrong with the command chmod 766 /mnt/storage?
<intelikey> vrub cli is the best on that. but yes try fileroller   or what ever compression mannager ub defaults to.
<ElitePete> can somone tell me what thati s.
<crimsun> ElitePete: more context, please
<intelikey> compression/archive    ^
<kaffeend> I can get system sounds and listen to MP3s in XMMS but Totem does nothing - am I meant to install something does anyone know?
<ElitePete> crimsun, i'm trying to play Descent2
<crimsun> kaffeend: are you using the alsa output plugin for xmms?
<chapium> here's a silly icon
<kaffeend> I dunno crimson
<chapium> here's a silly question*
<ElitePete> http://www.descent2.de/index.html
<intelikey> Wilf it is only accessable to owner.
<kaffeend> crimsun* sorry
<chapium> where are the login icons stored?
<j1> good evening all, and Merry Christmas
<chapium> i have one with this dude with a beard
<chapium> where are the others?
<kaffeend> merry xmas jl
<intelikey> dirs need to be executed to cd into them.
<crimsun> Wilf: I don't think you want 766. If it's an NTFS partition, you need to mount it with umask=022
<vrub> crimsun or intelikey for file-roller, do i have to launch it and then add things to it or is there an easy click add
<Wilf> crimsun, it is ext3 now
<j1> can anyone help with getting a Western Digital Media Center drive working with 5.10 Hairy Beaver?
<crimsun> Wilf: make it 755
<kaffeend> lol
<Wilf> it is 755 at the moment
<Wilf> and i can't drag and drop files :(
<Wilf> 777 i suppose...
<crimsun> Wilf: (you typed 766)
<crimsun> is it's 777?
<Wilf> yes i wanted 766
<Wilf> but that is not good?
<kaffeend> hairy beaver lol
<crimsun> you can't drag and drop files if you're not the owner.
<kaffeend> oh... mercy
<intelikey> wilf no
<ElitePete> whats the correct apt-get cmd to install SDL ?
<Wilf> that leaves 777 then...
<Fushi> apt-get install sdl? :P
<Fushi> with a sudo of course
<ElitePete> Fushi, nope
<drcode> hi all
<crimsun> Wilf: who owns that directory?
<Fushi> hmm
<drcode> how can I install firefox 1.5 in ubuntu breezy?
<kaffeend> crimsun was there a follow up to your last question?
<Wilf> owner at the moment...
<intelikey> permissions  are   1=exec 2=read 4=write     and add them up  it's binarry.     so any odd number is executable while any even number is not executable.   dirs need to be executable if you wish to enter them.
<j1> any ideas on the Western Digital Media Center? It is a firewire device that I know has connectivity because I am using dvgrab capture from a DV camera attached to it
<intelikey> Wilf ^
<Fushi> well then apt-cache search sdl
<crimsun> kaffeend: yes, check what output plugin you're using. Preferences
<Fushi> and pick which one you want
<kaffeend> ok
<Fushi> then apt-get install it
<Wilf> yuh, so 6 = read and write
<irvin> !firefox
<ubotu> [firefox]  a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<Wilf> and 7 = read and write and execute
<intelikey> yep but no exec  so no enter.
<intelikey> yes all
<Wilf> ah ok, so i want 777.
<intelikey> yes
<crimsun> vrub: it's much easier: Just use Nautilus to do it. Select the folders, then secondary-click and choose Create Archive.
<Wilf> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/storage does nothing though...
<drcode> it isntall only v1.07
<crimsun> Wilf: the user 'owner' owns it?
<Wilf> mmmm there is no owner user...
<kaffeend> crimsun - ah there's no mention of alsa in xmms preferences
<intelikey> it is set in fstab  as umask=    and the number after the = is subtracted from 7   so to set 777  use  umask=000
<irvin> drcode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kootaphor> Trying to find a good music player: tried a ton, but I'm looking for something that handles TONS of songs as smoothly and quickly as Winamp's Media Library?
<Wilf> it just says i'm not the owner, so i can't change it...
<vrub> crimsun yeah that works but it only lets you make tar balls right ?
<Wilf> even as root :|
<crimsun> kaffeend: in the output plugins
<alex__> are there any good alternatives to nautilus besides bash heh
<intelikey> Wilf read my post ^
<Wilf> ah cool cool.
<kaffeend> for xmms or my system in general crimsun?
<kaffeend> or totem?
<kootaphor> alex__ - the browser in xfce is cool--i think its called xffm or something
<crimsun> kaffeend: xmms
<drcode> thanx
<crimsun> vrub: you can bzip2 those tarballs
<intelikey> wilf after setting the umask in fstab   do a    sudo mount -o remount /mnt/storage
<centOGG> kaffeend: bmp
<kaffeend> centOGG sorry?
<vrub> crimsun does winrar handle tarballs ?
<intelikey> or gzip them
<crimsun> vrub: certain types of files compress more compactly with different algorithms. Try the p7zip package.
<crimsun> vrub: yes
<vrub> crimsun ahh then i will stick with tarballs, i was just afraid i wouldnt be able to open them later
<Wilf> mmmm wrong fs type error :\
<kaffeend> crimsun: I don't even have an output plugin tab in xmms
<crimsun> kaffeend: options> preferences> plugins
<Wilf> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/478134
<centOGG> kaffeend: beep media player
<intelikey> tar.gz is pretty good  although  like crimsun said with some formats  tar.bz2 may compress better.
<j1> what are tar balls?
<crimsun> j1: another name for tar files
<gn0me> tarball is a way for making multiple files into one
<kaffeend> crimsun - I do have alsa but it's not default
<gn0me> then usually you gzip it
<crimsun> kaffeend: is it set to oss or esd instead? If so, change it to alsa.
<j1> oh, ok.  i thought it was something else
<j1> like what happened when I was in the army
<kaffeend> OSS
<Wilf> a tarball is what you get after doing burnouts on a road that has just been laid and hasn't set yet :P
<kaffeend> crimsun - why? I'm listening to music
<intelikey> wifl  i'd sujest /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage  ext3     defaults,user        0       0
<crimsun> kaffeend: do other media types play fine in totem-xine?
<crimsun> (with sound)
<j1> inte likey!!! how are you
<intelikey> hehhe it's ext3  umask affects MS fs's
<kaffeend> quicktime plays but without audio crimsun
<intelikey> sorry i thought you were using vfat Wilf
<kaffeend> I've only got 1 movie source tho
<kaffeend> so I can't test other formats yet
<crimsun> kaffeend: but other audio files can be heard just fine, correct?
<Wilf> ah, ok.
<ElitePete> can ubuntu use RPMs ?
<gn0me> You can convert them with alien
<kaffeend> I can play plain audio in totem?
<gn0me> Which.. might not always work.
<crimsun> kaffeend: yes
<j1> yes, my ubuntu server has a 7200 RPM hard drive
<kaffeend> ok I'll check
<mcjerry> Wilf: remember when we gedit /etc/fstab earlier and told it ntfs, just go change that to new filesys type
* otep errr merry xmas! =D
<mcjerry> Wilf: then mount -a again
<kaffeend> crimsun - yes it works
<Wilf> yuh i can see the new partition mcjerry, but the permissions don't let me write to it through nautilus :\
<[danger] > hello, again.  Could someone show me how to determine the I/O ports for my CDROM drive from the command line?
<kaffeend> and it sounds a lot better than xmms too :D
<Wilf> so i'm trying to change the permissions, but they're still stuck at 755!
<crimsun> kaffeend: then it's a w32codecs issue
<intelikey> then doing an chown <yourname> /mnt/storage  -R will probably be the thing you are looking for Wilf    then you can set the permissions like you like on all files and dirs in /mnt/storage    and it's sub dirs.
<ElitePete> gn0me, i installed aliean, how do i convert an rpm ?
<kaffeend> hmmm
<gn0me> ElitePete: "alien <file.rpm>"
<mcjerry> Wilf: in terminal, try sudo nautilus and see if you can write to filesystem as root user
<gn0me> ElitePete: Should convert it to a .deb file, then you can try a "dpkg --install file.deb"
<gn0me> Anyone know which package adds "Open a Terminal" to your gnome right-click menu?
<gn0me> I can't remember. :-\
<Wilf> hmmm. mcjerry, i can as root
<crimsun> ElitePete: converting rpms is a suboptimal approach. Always check if the package is available in the Ubuntu repository first.
<mcjerry> if so, is confirmed permission issue.....
<intelikey> Wilf own them
<Wilf> tried, it didn't do anything :(
<davisbaumung05> hello
<Wilf> i must be doing something wrong...
<ElitePete> gn0me, it says it created the .deb but i dont see it
<gn0me> davisbaumung05: Hello.
<gn0me> ElitePete: ls *.deb .. should be in the directory.
<kaffeend> anyone know if I can play 2.5d games with the standard graphics drivers in breezy?
<davisbaumung05> hi i will watch for a bite
<mcjerry> Wilf: brb, need to check something else, you gonna need to gedit /edt/fstab again
<gn0me> ElitePete: It will have the same name as the RPM
<mcjerry> we need to change permissions there
<Wilf> ok mcjerry
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~/Desktop/Downloads/FF$ ls *.deb
<ElitePete> ls: *.deb: No such file or directory
<gn0me> Huh.. that's strange.
<ElitePete> before it said. sdl-devel_1.0.8-2_i386.deb generated
<mcjerry> Wilf: what version Ubuntu again?
<gn0me> And you're sure you're in the same dir as the RPM was in?
<ElitePete> yea.
<Wilf> mcjerry, 5.10
<gn0me> Kill your neighbour, that might help.
<intelikey> Wilf are you sure that      sudo chown <put your name here>  /mnt/storage  -R        didn't do anything  you can  ls -l /mnt   to see if it did or not.
<kootaphor> just answered my own question--if you want really kickass search capability for your bigass music collection--try MADMAN.  Way faster than amarok
<alex__> madman word
<mcjerry> Wilf: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<gn0me> ElitePete: I've only ever converted like three RPMs in my linux career.. soo.. that seems odd.
<gn0me> ElitePete: Never had a problem yet. :-\
<intelikey> wilf when you own it, it is = with your $HOME you do what you like there.
<ElitePete> how do i search my whole pc
<ElitePete> for that file?
<ElitePete>  sdl-devel_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<intelikey> find / -name sdl-devel_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<mcjerry> Wilf: was not payin attention earlier, what filesys did you finally convert too, fat32?
<gn0me> I don't even know.. maybe "find / | grep sdl-devel
<gn0me> Or that..
<intelikey> ElitePete you might sudo it if it errors out on unable to read blah.
<[danger] > Has anyone here used the Smart Boot Manager?
<Wilf> mcjerry, ext3. however, intelikey's $HOME explanation fixed my problem.
<Wilf> thanks so much bot of you.
<Wilf> both even.
<Wilf> and you too ubotu.
<irvin> ElitePete: are trying to install sdl?
<ElitePete> irvin, yes buddy
<can-o-worms> does kubuntu have any kind of gui to display how much space is left on local hard disks?
<davisbaumung05> is this a game one
<mcjerry> k, good
<irvin> ElitePete: from an rpm package?
<ElitePete> irvin well i alien'
<ElitePete> it to .deb..
<ElitePete> now i cant find the .deb
<ElitePete> scratch that.. found it
<irvin> ElitePete: can you give a description of sdl please?
<crimsun> can-o-worms: gnome-system-tools
* Wilf pats his onetouch
<Wilf> bbl, 80gb's to transfer...
<irvin> ElitePete: game boy emulator?
<Wilf> over usb :|
<ElitePete> irvin, no
<intelikey> Wilf i would have went there at first rather than chacing that umask rabbit but i picked up on the permissions and thought it was a vfat shared partition....  sorry for the run around.
<Josh43> ok, I know this is off topic, but I am at my sanity's end... ; does anyone know a bootable Floppy distro that I can load the 3cxfe574bt pcmcia card (3c574_cs.o) and mount a fat32 drive with?
<can-o-worms> crimsun: kubuntu ;)
<intelikey> chaseing
<crimsun> can-o-worms: KDE has its own in the System(s) menu
<Wilf> intelikey, no problems, thanks so much for the help, i now know how to change permissions.
<crimsun> can-o-worms: have you asked in #kubuntu?
<intelikey> and what to change them too
<Wilf> 777
<irvin> ElitePete: i found 52 matching packages for sdl
<j1> has anyone heard of shubuntu?
<can-o-worms> crimsun: .. i didn't know there was a kubuntu channel
<mcjerry> Wilf: sorry wasn't paying attention to fs type....wasn't any help this time
<irvin> ElitePete: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<j1> it runs on a flash drive in your sneakers
<foxiness> time to go , see you soon
<crimsun> kaffeend: the trailers from apple.com play fine here (using totem-gstreamer w/ w32codecs)
<SweetestSavage> Does anybody know of a general equalizer settings thing in Ubuntu for sound? Because my bass is set way too high..
<crimsun> kaffeend: (I'm using Dapper, though)
<intelikey> that is world everything for privet everything  try  700    or  even 740 for group readonly owner everything.
<Josh43> Please? Anyone?
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: if you're lucky, your hardware provides eq
<kaffeend> crimsun - interesting
<kaffeend> maybe it's the file itself?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, any ideas as to where I can check this out?
<Josh43> I've been working at this non-stop for 2 weeks
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: which card?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, ALC850
<crimsun> kaffeend: got a url?
<onkarshinde> Anyone using totem from breezy-backports? I need someone to confirm a bug
<kaffeend> I'll get some more - for scientific purposes of corse! ;)
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, I don't even think the drivers for it are installed
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: that's a codec, not a driver. cat /proc/asound/cards
<intelikey> j1 what is shubuntu ?
<kaffeend> hang on
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, that's the name of it.. =S
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, it's an AC97 RealTek
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: trust me, that's the codec.
<j1> intelikey: I don't know
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: the 850s are powered by the hda-intel driver, i.e., snd-hda-intel
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xfebfb000, irq 20
<ElitePete> how do i search packages again?
<intelikey> find
<irvin> ElitePete: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, it's onboard aswell.. my mobo is an ASUS K8N
<intelikey> oh or apt-cache search
<ElitePete> how do i search packages again? from termina ll
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: s/850/880/
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, it also gave me this: MPU-401 UART at 0x300, irq 5
<irvin> ElitePete: or sudo apt-cache search <package>
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: so you're using snd-intel8x0
<kaffeend> crimsun: http://www.s2games.com/savage/downloads/savage_e3_trailer.mov
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: (so no, you don't have hardware eq)
<crimsun> kaffeend: wgetting.
<intelikey> depends on what you mean search packages   could even be  dpkg -l
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, ah. I think it's because my drivers aren't installed.
<ElitePete> i need lsdlmixer
<ElitePete> but i can't find it..
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: they are if you have that information.
<irvin> ElitePete: you'll have better luck finding your package online since it searches all repos that you may have not yet enabled locally
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, oh okay.
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, well, my bass is set really high and I don't know why..
<Wilf> arf arf arf...there's my filesystem fixed, what's next...
<Wilf> argh, twinview :\
<intelikey> apt-cache search lsdlmixer
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, I think it was because I altered the EQ in XMMS
<ElitePete> irvin, i have all the ubuntu repos enabled
<intelikey> apt-cache search lsdl
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: then you can simply reset the eq in xmms
<can-o-worms> crimsun: there is no one talking kubuntu and there is nothing in the system menu that will show me what i want
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, I tried that.. it's still the same, I'm guessing it's pretty buggy
<intelikey> and s/search/show/ on the package you think may be it.
<odat> what is a good program to burn bin and cue files
<ElitePete> configure: error: Could not find -lSDL_mixer
<intelikey> apt-cache search lsdl
<ElitePete> doesn't find it intelikey.
<cmatheson> ElitePete: you need to install the libsdl1.2-mixer-dev packge
<crimsun> SweetestSavage: did you try turning off the eq?
<intelikey> that error looks fishy tho
<irvin> ElitePete: try mixer
<onkarshinde> ElitePete: What are you trying to install?
<intelikey>    -lSDL    ?
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, one sec, maybe I just fixed it..
<ElitePete> onkarshinde, some game
<irvin> ElitePete: its sdl-mixer
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, yeah it was on "Auto". I turned that off and it seems to be fixed now, thanks
<SweetestSavage> crimsun, oh wait. Nevermind =/
<ElitePete> E: Couldn't find package sdl-mixer
<crimsun> ElitePete: libsdl-mixer1.2-dev?
<intelikey> yeah the -l is supposed to be seperate... hah  i knew that didn't look right.
<onkarshinde> ElitePete: lib-sdl-mixer
* kaffeend is sweating like a whore in church!
<onkarshinde> ElitePete: and dev package
<Fushi> ElitePete: search it
<ElitePete> libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<ElitePete> found it.
<ElitePete> thanks
<irvin> :D
<Josh43> Ok, since noone knows how to help me, can anyone tell me where I might find something like that floppy distro w/3c574_cs driver)? some other irc channel?
<crimsun> kaffeend: I have no audio with that file.
<onkarshinde> Josh43: what are you looking for?
<onkarshinde> crimsun: what are you trying to play?
<crimsun> Josh43: does the live cd not work?
<Josh43> onkarshinde, I'll just re-post, if you don't mind;
<Josh43> ok, I know this is off topic, but I am at my sanity's end... ; does anyone know a bootable Floppy distro that I can load the 3cxfe574bt pcmcia card (3c574_cs.o) and mount a fat32 drive with?
<crimsun> onkarshinde: kaffeend is attempting to get sound w/ http://www.s2games.com/savage/downloads/savage_e3_trailer.mov
<onkarshinde> Josh43: ever heard of mulinux?
<Josh43> crimsun, No cdrom :(
<crimsun> Josh43: can the machine netboot via pxe?
<Josh43> onkarshinde, Yes, and I tried it.. but I couldn't get that driver going; wasn't on there that I could see
<onkarshinde> crimsun: Even I am having trouble with quicktime movies
<Josh43> crimsun, Nope; pcmcia 3com card
<Hoxzer> Quicktime is not fast time
<intelikey> Josh43 google blueflop  and see if thats it.
<Josh43> intelikey, Tried that one too
<intelikey> basic ?
<crimsun> onkarshinde: that one plays fine, but there's no sound. I have not tested with another app besides totem-gstreamer.
<intelikey> i don't think basic has cs services tho
<onkarshinde> Josh43: http://mulinux.dotsrc.org/
<kaffeend> crimsun I have sound in totem playing a wmv file
<crimsun> kaffeend: is that savage trailer supposed to have audio?
<onkarshinde> kaffeend: Are you usinh totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<xenex> I don't know if I should switch to Kubuntu or stay with Ubuntu, anyone want to tell me pros and cons about Kubuntu
<crimsun> xenex: try it yourself: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<onkarshinde> xenex: And why do you want to switch?
<Josh43> onkarshinde, Is there an addon pack for that driver? or did I look for it wrong on there?
<xenex> onkarshinde: I don't even know.
<intelikey> Josh43  what about dling DSL and open the iso and copy the kernel out and booting dsl from loadlin    na not unless you're and old hand at it.... nm
<crimsun> can-o-worms: nowhere in the KDE menu?
<can-o-worms> crimsun: nevermind, i found something... thanks
<onkarshinde> Josh43: Ok. Ignored that driver thing. What the driver is for. What do you want to do?
<onkarshinde> xenex: then there is no need to switch
<Josh43> intelikey, I think I'm about 6mo off that sort of stuff.. most of that makes sense, cept loadlin :)
<intelikey> onkarshinde i'd say it's for a net install.
<Josh43> onkarshinde, Yeah, basically what intelikey said
<vrub> man tar balls saved me nothing in space, closed down like 100 mb ...
<crimsun> Josh43: you can use sarge's boot diskettes to install base, then cross-grade to Breezy.
<kaffeend> onkarshinde and crimsun - I'm using xine and I don't CARE about that other vid now! After watching http://savage2.s2games.com/downloads/savage2_teaser_640.wmv
<intelikey> loadlin is a linux boot loader that you execute from a booted dos system    but it cant boot ubuntu cause they made the initrd.img to stinking big.
<kaffeend> OMFG!!!
<kaffeend> thank god I still have windows to play it on :D
<Josh43> crimsun, That actually sounds very tempting, but it's a beast of an old laptop: 8mb of ram, 486
<Darkheart> quick question, when I try to install Ubuntu it doesn't recognise my keyboard (hit enter for install and then no response) happened with Fedora too
<Josh43> Darkheart, USB keyboard?
<onkarshinde> kaffeend: sorry, But I won't download that 19M movie. I have already exceeded my monthly limit
<kaffeend> lol
<crimsun> Josh43: sarge installs fine on those specs
<Darkheart> nope ps port, I have a USB mouse and thought maybe that was the issue
<kaffeend> I pity you people that have "limits"
<Josh43> crimsun, but not ubuntu with xwindows
<intelikey> Josh43 if you booted blueflops you used loadlin.exe and didn't even know it.
<onkarshinde> kaffeend: that is the cheapest I can get.
<kaffeend> ah
<crimsun> Josh43: you don't need to install ubuntu-desktop. You can cross-grade to ubuntu-base.
<kaffeend> well, there's always dialup too onkashinde ;)
<kaffeend> http://savage2.s2games.com/downloads/ has a small trailer too
<onkarshinde> kaffeend: I was on dialup some months ago. Now on DSL. Still this self imposed restriction to save money
<intelikey> Josh43 8m ram....  better go with something older.   slack 4 maybe.
<Josh43> crimsun, would I be able to get running enough to get a system similar to a lean win98 install?
<kaffeend> onkashinde - that's a good rule
<intelikey> ub wont run on 8m
<crimsun> Josh43: not easily. You'll have luck with directfb.
<onkarshinde> kaffeend: that link is forbidden
<Josh43> intelikey, It's for someone else, so I'm actually trying to use linux to copy over the win98 install atm, but if I can get a decent alternative, it's tempting
<Gatorade> OK this is redicuous I have done 3 live CD's ubuntu, SUSE and Knoppix and all of them will not work with my GE mouse isn't that proof that Microsoft is forcing people to use WIndows???
<kaffeend> onkashinde: that's some awesome bump mapping... that's all I can say
<kaffeend> http://savage2.s2games.com/media_vid.html try that
<Josh43> brb
<Gatorade> and by the way I LOVE SUSE OS
<Gatorade> very pretty
<chapium> anyone here have trouble with openoffice crashing?
<chapium> try the letter wizard
<intelikey> Josh43 i'd also sujest w95  with browser pack.   it's lighter and will actually work on that box.
<DRAGON_Ultra> suse is good but ubuntu is better
<kaffeend> Gatorade - do you like suse, like I like suse?
<Gatorade> Oh yes yes I do oh yeah
<kaffeend> lol
<korptix> hiii
<Gatorade> Suse just rocks my muse
<korptix> i have ubuntu on LIVECD
<korptix> but
<korptix> it doesnt have gcc ?
<Gatorade> but I can't get my Mouse to run on any Linux os lol
<kaffeend> korptix is it pissing down there too?
<intelikey> Josh43 i don't think you can use sarge on 8m ram either.
<korptix> where au ?
<korptix> nah
<korptix> its hot as
<Gatorade> I need to by a non GE mouse on monday
<intelikey> if so just barely.
<kaffeend> in syd?
<korptix> yeah
<korptix> fkn aoth
<Gatorade> chica chica chica chica chica chica!!!!
<chicapatra> Gator Gator Gator Gator Gator!
<kaffeend> I'm in stormy/balmy brissie
<chapium> is it Suse like "Sue See" or Suse like "Snooze" ?
<korptix> and its raining ?
<kaffeend> and it's bloody HOT here!!!
<korptix> oh
<korptix> lol
<korptix> very hot
<chapium> or is it like dr. seuss
<Gatorade> Suse is the most amazingly beautiful OS I've ever seen
<chapium> neat
<kaffeend> gonna jump in the shower to dry off a bit soon ;)
<Gatorade> and Honestly I don't care much for ubuntu lol
<irvin> Gatorade: it's just eye candy
<korptix> yeh make sure u use only cold water ;] 
<kaffeend> !kick Gatorade
<ubotu> kaffeend: What?
<eobanb> why is suse any better than any other gnome/kde desktop?
* chapium wonders why Gatorade is in #ubuntu stirring shit
* Gatorade wonders why chapium is in #ubuntu stirring shit
<Gatorade> woah
<Gatorade> heh
<intelikey> candor is cool.
<Gatorade> I'm not
<crimsun> chapium: it's suezah
<onkarshinde> Gatorade: If you don't care then why are you here?
<korptix> so.
<Gatorade> I'm just being honest sorry
<korptix> anyone can help me out ?
<eobanb> i still want to know the answer to my question
<kaffeend> suse's for n00bs
<korptix> ..
<eobanb> why is it any better than any other gnome/kde desktop?
<kaffeend> hi Grandma - playin with suse again I see?
<eobanb> i mean gnome on suse and gnome on ubuntu is basically the same
<irvin> Gatorade: i'm really disappointed with suse specially on the amount of time for installation
<Darkheart> so any ideas on why my keyboard doesn't work when trying to install ubuntu?
<korptix> ANYONE
<Gatorade> I just like the style
<eobanb> 'the style'?
<korptix> ..
<[danger] > how can I determine the I/O ports my cr-rom drive is using?
<chapium> Darkheart, i missed the original question
<korptix> ANYONE
<onkarshinde> korptix: if you will state your problem
<korptix> ..
<Gatorade> listen I can't run the damn thing until I get a mous anyway My mouse freezes up no matter what I run
<korptix> i did
<kaffeend> who here has default gnome theme?
<korptix> <korptix> i have ubuntu on LIVECD
<korptix> and
<korptix> it doesnt have .
<korptix> GCC
<chapium> Darkheart, is this an abnormal keyboard?
<intelikey> kaffeend suze is linux just like ubuntu is linux or gentoo(distro) is linux    linux is for anyone that wants to use it.
<korptix> to complie anything.
<Gatorade> I have ubuntu on live cd and Suse and knoppix
<Darkheart> nope standard ps keyboard
<irvin> korptix: it's on the cd. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<korptix> ..
<kaffeend> intelikey why tell me?
<kaffeend> :P
<eobanb> korptix, what are you trying to compile?
<onkarshinde> korptix: then why don't install?
<korptix> well
<kaffeend> and the debian kernel isn't in all distros ;)
<korptix> its running off CD
<intelikey> <kaffeend> suse's for n00bs
<[danger] > I/O ports...  Could someone help me out?
<korptix> how is it gonna insatll on to a cd?
<eobanb> korptix, it doesnt, there's a ram disk
<kaffeend> I'm just funnin' - I've never even used suse for more than a day :D
<irvin> korptix: ohhh i missed the LiveCD, just try if you could install it... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> WELL GRIN WHEN YOU FUN !
<intelikey> :)
<kaffeend> :P
<painkiler> hey guys
<kaffeend> like that? :D
<korptix> well
<eobanb> hi painkiler
<korptix> im new to this shit
<intelikey> yep
<korptix> and i no nuffin
<korptix> i have dsl
<korptix> modem
<eobanb> korptix, what are you trying to compile?
<korptix> and i cant set up network
<korptix> a file
<eobanb> 'a file'?
<korptix> blah.c
<painkiler> need a little help setting up my file sharing to a windows pc....
<kaffeend> lol
<painkiler> I have tryed a few ways
<chapium> Darkheart, have you tried a different keyboard?
<korptix> lol @ painkiler
<korptix> from austnet ?
<Gatorade> My mouse does the same thing with every linux OS I tryk it freezes and doesn't move and shuts down
<painkiler> ?
<painkiler> austnet?
<korptix> dw
<korptix> my vad
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<painkiler> i know
<[danger] > Hello.  Does anyone know a command that will tell me what the I/O port address is for my CD-ROM drive?
<intelikey> painkiler ^
<korptix> *bad
<eobanb> 'I/O port address'? you mean the device node?
<painkiler> but i can never get it showing up on my pc....
<painkiler> is there a guide on the wiki?
<painkiler> bcause i cant find it
<intelikey> painkiler ^
<korptix> i also get this
<crimsun> [danger] : you probably mean for your IDE controller
<ubuntu> ok
<crimsun> [danger] : in that case, it can be found via lspci
<ubuntu> im here
<Luko> how different is linux programming compared with windows programming?
<ubuntu> "korptix"
<painkiler> oh yeah, how do i get vnc server working on ubuntu?
<[danger] > perhaps. I want to determine the hex numbers I can feed to the program Smart Boot Manager so it will boot off my CD drive.
<ubuntu> i get this error
<painkiler> it never works
<ubuntu> wait
<painkiler> i try ip:0
<ubuntu> stfu and listen
<Gatorade> Is there anything I can besides buying a new mouse that will let me run these Linux OS'?
<[danger] > I will try lspci.
<crimsun> ubuntu: don't be rude.
<painkiler> but all it comes up with is just a screen with and x cursur
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ubuntu> tar: Child returned status 1
<ubuntu> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ c
<painkiler> and a lined background
<eobanb> ubuntu, what are you trying to do?
<Gatorade> Is it a known fact that GE mouse's won't work with Non Windows OS'?
<ubuntu> unrar it?
<ubuntu> ..
* centOGG says vmware ROCKS
<irvin> ubuntu: i was wondering how what command and arguments you used
<eobanb> ubuntu, you need to use an unrar tool...gzip is a program for gzip not rar
<gn0me> Anyone know the package that adds "Open a Terminal" to your gnome right-click menu on desktop?
<crimsun> ubuntu: use unrar-nonfree if it's a rar file.
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<intelikey> [danger]  eee that's that map 0x80 to 0x81   crap....    not sure how to find it   how many drives do you have ?
<cantona> can I upgrade to drapper now?
<ubuntu> so
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<crimsun> cantona: you may, but it's not recommended.
<ubuntu> unrar e fuck.tar
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> its a tar file
<ubuntu> not rar
<eobanb> cantona, you can upgrade to dapper at any time, but i wouldnt recommend it for inexperienced users.
<crimsun> ubuntu: then just tar xf foo.tar
<ubuntu> k
<cantona> how to define an experienced users?
<ubuntu> cheers
<ubuntu> now that its running off CD
<[danger] > I only have one CD-Drive.  I tried lspci, but the information it provided didn't seem to be what I needed.  Any other suggestions?
<centOGG> dwink
<ubuntu> and do i save my work ?
<ubuntu> ?
<eobanb> cantona, how long have you used linux?
<cantona> is there any broken dependance in dapper now?
<crimsun> cantona: no offense, but this is how we generally recommend it: If you have to ask whether you can upgrade to the devel branch, that's a good indication that you shouldn't yet.
<intelikey> the idots that are always here cantona ?
<cantona> eobanb: about 6 years
<irvin> ubuntu: you have any permanent storage you can mount? usb stick, floppy?
<ubuntu> ?
<eobanb> crimsun, my feeling exactly
<ubuntu> what you mean
<ubuntu> im running xp
<ubuntu> and using vmware
<eobanb> ....
<intelikey> [danger]  no, i mean all ide drives.    hda  hdb  hdd  ?
<eobanb> er
<eobanb> okay
<centOGG> so am i VMWARE ROCKS
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> .
<eobanb> ubuntu, what are you asking?
<ubuntu> im asking
<intelikey> and scsi if you have them.    cause the bios hex will count drives.
<ubuntu> how do i save my work
<irvin> you just lost me there ubuntu
<ubuntu> k
<Gatorade> Why can't I get an answer for my question?
<ubuntu> like
<ubuntu> lets say
<[danger] > let me take a look.
<crimsun> Gatorade: because many people haven't read it yet?
<cantona> crimsun: just want to know any broken dependancy only
<ubuntu> im runnong ubuntu off vmware
<ubuntu> and.
<Gatorade> k
<ubuntu> i downlaoded files
<crimsun> cantona: there are tons of broken dependencies.
<ubuntu> and i wanna save them
<eobanb> ubuntu i would think that's a vmware issue not an ubuntu issue, since all the drives ubuntu can see are probably virtual ones made by vmware
<ubuntu> but it wont coz its off liveCD
<ubuntu> ehh
<crimsun> cantona: dapper is certainly usable, but you're generally on your own
<cantona> crimsun: i have 3 machines with debian sid, just wnat to compare with dapper, nothing special
<intelikey> [danger]  also which device is the cdrom ?
<eobanb> Gatorade, what is your question
<centOGG> load vmware tools and have another drink
<ubuntu> well
<cantona> anyway thanks
<ubuntu> wtf do i do ?
<crimsun> cantona: sid is far more conservative than dapper.
<Gatorade> Ok
<ubuntu> what if i just ran it from boot
<eobanb> ubuntu, i suggest you read your vmware manual about how to save sessions, etc.
<irvin> cantona: you're always welcome to test dapper and report in bugs
<ubuntu> yeh wait
<ubuntu> like
<crimsun> cantona: try a live cd
<ubuntu> ill start it from boot
<intelikey> [danger]    sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> useing LIVECD
<Gatorade> I tried 3 live CD's: ubuntu, Suse and Knoppix and on all of them My mouse froze and shut off
<ubuntu> no vmware
<[danger] > intellikey: Looking in my dev directory I have hda, hda1, hda2, hda3 and hdc.  Should I be counting other drives?  The cdrom is hdc.
<ubuntu> yea.
<Gatorade> I want to know why heh
<eobanb> Gatorade, that sounds like a hardware problem to me
<Gatorade> Yep
<ubuntu> so
<Gatorade> Ge mouse
<ubuntu> how do i save my work ?
<crimsun> Gatorade: what type of mouse is it, ps/2? usb?
<[danger] > intellikey: I will go try sudo fdisk -1
<Gatorade> ps/2
<ubuntu> ..
<crimsun> Gatorade: got a ps/2 -> usb adapter?
<irvin> crimsun: is there a dapper fligh 2 live cd?
<crimsun> irvin: yes
<ubuntu> ..
<eobanb> ubuntu, if you are only saving data to ram and not not to a hard drive or other media, then the answer is you can't
<ubuntu> man
<centOGG> ubuntu: are you on a network
<Gatorade> GE = NBC = MSNBC = Microsoft, is that a coincedense?
<ubuntu> :S
<intelikey> [danger]  then i'd guess it to be 0x81  being only two ide disks  although it could be  0x82  because of being on the second cable [danger] 
<eobanb> sorry, but what did you expect?
<ubuntu> im on DSL
<Gatorade> No don't have an adapter
<ubuntu> im running this os LIVECD
<centOGG> but on a single computer?
<ubuntu> yes
<korptix> ;p
<centOGG> oh well
<korptix> im here again
<korptix> with XP
<ubuntu> ya
<eobanb> k0rptix, you could always save files to media such as a USB flash drive
<k0rptix> well
<k0rptix> how about i just install it
<eobanb> if you find that inconvenient then you need to actually install ubuntu
<k0rptix> ?
<intelikey> [danger]  try  0x81    that should be it.
<k0rptix> dude
<k0rptix> i dont understand anything u say
<k0rptix> coz i no nuffin about nic
<k0rptix> *nix
<eobanb> k0rptix, a USB flash drive is like a hard drive but it is very small and plugs into a USB port on your computer
<eobanb> well...he was annoying...
* centOGG whew
<korptix> ehh
<korptix> d/c
<korptix> well
<korptix> like i said
<korptix> i dont no anything about nix
<eobanb> can you not hit enter so much..
<korptix> me ?
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<timalot> hello?
<centOGG> mery xmas
<eobanb> hi timalot
<timalot> hi, i've got breezy installed, and i want to install windows xp, is their anyway to stop windows killing my boot sector, which has grub?
<eobanb> korptix, this is a USB flash drive:
<eobanb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_Flash_Drive
<[danger] > intellikey: Thanks for your help.  I think I just did something so I don't need those numbers anyway.  (I finally burned my CD correctly so it's booting off of it automatically.)
<centOGG> timalot: don't fight the power, let XP have the MBR
<intelikey> lol  ok
<eobanb> timalot, unless you have two hard drives, i'm afraid all windows installations will overwrite the MBR....that doesnt mean you can't re-install grub later, though! just have an ubuntu CD on-hand.
<Josh43> intelikey, Yeah, I was thinking win95 as well, but win98 with "98lite" runs about the same, but with more features
<timalot> ok i've only ever used lilo before is it easy to reinstall grub (and setup windows to start under it?)
<eobanb> timalot, it is pretty straightforward.
<timalot> have you done it using the install cd ?
<eobanb> i dont use windows so i have never had to re-install grub myself, no.
<intelikey> [danger]  fyi they start with 0x80 = first ide boot drive   and count up from there.  hense  /dev/hdb = 0x81 if exist   and so on.... scis starts where ide leaves off.  and i'm not sure about usb boot drives....
<timalot> yeah i *don't* either but, i need to play some games... ill read the man for grub, , thanks tho
<eobanb> timalot, grub-install /dev/hda1 (or whatever the hard drive is) should do the trick.
<timalot> ok thanks
<intelikey> Josh43 yes.   mmm but they will probably be 'more un-usable' features.
<eobanb> timalot, once grub is re-installed, you can edit your menu.lst file to add an option to boot windows.
<kestas> guys where do I find the man page for ulimit?
<kestas> it's not there for some reason
<kestas> neither the C function nor the command
<intelikey> [danger]  not that you care but let me add if a boxes bios is set to boot scsi first then ide they start the cound with /dev/sda = 0x80
<kestas> the command is there though
<timalot> ok sounds good, i just hope windows doesn't kill my ext3 partition
<crimsun> kestas: it's a bash built-in. man bash
<eobanb> here you go, kestas
<eobanb> http://wwwcgi.rdg.ac.uk:8081/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/wsi14/poplog/man/2/ulimit
<centOGG> timalot: http://www.weblog.nohair.net/archives/000598.html
<cge> Does anyone using dapper have a problem with dpkg segfaulting?
<kestas> eobanb, thats section 2, I want the command
<intelikey> or use help <bash_buildin>
<kestas> crimsun, k thanks, but is there any way to set it automatically for all users? to protect against forkbombs?
* centOGG "Merry XMas, take care"
<Josh43> intelikey; possibly, yes.. well, really; once I get a linux floppy to contact the network, I can go either way
<timalot> centOGG: thanks , wish me luck ill need it
<korptix> sorry
<korptix> back
<korptix> like i wanna install ubuntu
<korptix> so i can save my work
<korptix> but i only have one drive and i also want dual boot
<korptix> any help 0n da?T
<intelikey> true.  first crawl then walk then,,, hmmm on that box just walking will be about it.
<crimsun> kestas: you probably want to use something shell-independent in that case. See the PAM documentation and /etc/security/limits.conf
<korptix> ???????????????????????????
<eobanb> sure, korptix.  your safest option is to wipe the drive, partition it, and restore your data from a backup.
<Josh43> korptix: if you have enough free space, you can split your drive
<eobanb> korptix, a less-safe option would be to live-partition the drive with a tool like partitionmagic
<mcjerry> korptix, pm me
<eobanb> i would not recommend doing this since it's possible to lose data.
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<intelikey> korptix ^
<mcjerry> partition magic blows
<Josh43> eobanb, I've never lost data by doing it with the latest version of partition magic from within windows
<eobanb> Josh43, i'm not saying it cant be done, nor that it is usually quite safe, i'm just saying there is a possibility something will go wrong.  that's why i recommend backing up your data...
<korptix> Ok
<mcjerry> Paragon Partition Manager is in my opinion more reliable than partition magic, but either case, create a recovery file
<kestas> crimsun, thanks this looks like just the job, but do you know the difference between soft and hard values in the limits.conf?
<korptix> blahh
<intelikey> burn cds then hose the drive   come on be a real geek
<eobanb> korptix, no matter what, you will need to partition your drive, unless you have another hard drive on hand.
<korptix> ikey> burn cds then hose the drive   come on be a real geek
<korptix> <e
<korptix> sorry
<korptix> eobanb
<korptix> i will do that now but do i have to download it again ?
<Josh43> eobanb, I agree :)
<korptix> i have in on LIVECD
<eobanb> korptix, the ubuntu liveCD is not the same as the install CD.
<Josh43> korptix, Oooooor, you could buy a usb keydrive
<eobanb> Josh43, i already explained that to him
<korptix> ohh k
<mcjerry> korptix: can you pm?
<Josh43> eobanb,
<korptix> i did ?
<Josh43> eobanb, sry; it's very late for me :)
<korptix> do i have to register my nick
<korptix> to pm u ?
<eobanb> korptix, yes, you do.
<korptix> ok
<crimsun> kestas: hard is absolute
<k0rptix> mcjerry
<intelikey> besides everyone knows that in the vernacular it is ' don't no nuffin '    you left the don't out      way up ^ there k0rptix
<k0rptix> i pm'ed u
<k0rptix> sorry?
<crimsun> kestas: in the context of resource limits (rlimits), you can raise the soft to the hard but not beyond
<intelikey> :)
<k0rptix> speak english
<Josh43> why doth thou protest?
<wil_> hi world
<eobanb> hello, wil_
<mcjerry> k0rptix, try pm now, i had to register as well.....
<k0rptix> haha
<GlaiveLoox> hi everyone! does ubuntu 5.10 support the intel 2915 wireless card?
<wil_> rythmbox will not play mp3s.  What plugin do I need?
<eobanb> hi GlaiveLoox.  i believe it does.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<eobanb> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<eobanb> wil_, see that --^
<kestas> crimsun, k is there any way to load limits.conf without a reboot?
<wil_> thanks
<crimsun> kestas: they take effect on next login
<Wilf> argh.
<Wilf> no sound.
<Wilf> any help?
<GlaiveLoox> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<GlaiveLoox> well? it seems it does. Thanks!
<eobanb> hi Wilf, try this
<eobanb> http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<Wilf> also, whenever i try to play a file, totum goes error: could not open the file for writing...
<intelikey> Wilf sudo alsamixer
* misfit_toy takes off his santa hat and is pretty confident the boys will like these in about 6 hours: http://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/03/86/75/29/0003867529588_215X215.jpg
<Wilf> seems to be detected....
<misfit_toy> kids get all the cool stuff these days!
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> Wilf use M to un mute
<k0rptix> can
<k0rptix> i have link for ubuntu install ?
<Wilf> it is set up for 5.1
<Wilf> i have no 2.1 speakers...
<k0rptix> also does it come with gcc ?
<HyperNewbie> ubuntu doesn't install gcc by default
<intelikey> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<niffe> !fluxbox
<ubotu> well, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<intelikey> that's not it.
<k0rptix> ..
<k0rptix> link
<HyperNewbie> k0rptix, but its on the cd, so all you need to do is tick it and click install
<intelikey> yeah i thought it used to be on the breezy infonode
<k0rptix> ..
<eobanb> k0rptix, here
<eobanb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<k0rptix> yeah dont i gotta download it frist
<k0rptix> lol
<k0rptix> ty
<j-linux> Anyone else here who has heard of problems installing Ubuntu Breezy on a ThinkPad T43?  I got this computer 2 days ago but can't get Ubuntu to install.
<HyperNewbie> k0rptix, get a shipit cd so you have that nice cover :)
<k0rptix>  shipit cd ?
<k0rptix> dafak is dat
<intelikey> who removed the url to the iso's on the release infonodes  ?
<k0rptix> also
<k0rptix> whats kubuntu ?
<k0rptix> or  edubuntu
<HyperNewbie> kubuntu is ubuntu with a difference desktop
<eobanb> HyperNewbie, shipit CDs are not for users capable of downloading and burning images themselves; shipit discs also take a long time to send to people (sometimes even months)
<misfit_toy> j-linux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104238&highlight=ThinkPad+T43
<HyperNewbie> eobanb, meh :)
<eobanb> k0rptix, ubuntu uses a desktop environment called Gnome.  kubuntu uses an alternate environment called KDE.
<k0rptix> so
<eobanb> edubuntu is a version of ubuntu specialised for education.
<k0rptix> whats betetr
<k0rptix> *better
<k0rptix> i mean which is the best.
<eobanb> k0rptix, that's for you to decide.  i personally prefer gnome
<mrkoje> j-linux,  try   http://www.thinkwiki.org
<HyperNewbie> GNOME is slick and fast
<k0rptix> fo sure
<HyperNewbie> KDE is more chunky
<k0rptix> and does it come with..
<k0rptix> gcc ?
<j-linux> misfit_toy: Thanks... that doesn't talk about problems with the laptop though...
<HyperNewbie> you can tick and install
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> twm is much better than gnome!
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps ubotu about a bit ;P
<eobanb> k0rptix, i would just go with ubuntu for now, and if you ever feel like trying kde, you can by easily installing the metapackage called 'kubuntu-desktop'
<misfit_toy> k0rptix, if you want lots of crayola looking icons use KDE, if you want professional and fast use gnome
<j-linux> mrkoje: I've spent 2 days on that site... can't quite find out what is the matter with my laptop
<Josh43> !start a desktop war
<can-o-worms> what start up scripts should i add that "echo 1024 .." mplayer line to?
<misfit_toy> j-linux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104238&highlight=ThinkPad+T43
<HyperNewbie> !+foo
<ubotu> HyperNewbie: Do they come in packets of five?
<mrkoje> how far can you get with the installation?
<Josh43> misfit_toy, lol; nownow, no wars
<j-linux> Does anyone here have a ThinkPad?  If I delete the "restore recovery" partition with my 6 restore CDs recreate that partition later if I want to restore it?
<intelikey> misfit_toy i challeng the "gnome is faster than kde" implication.
<mrkoje> !bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<misfit_toy> Josh43, no wars here, just opinions
<HyperNewbie> !:)
<ubotu> HyperNewbie: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Josh43> j-linux, No, I dont have, but yes; that's how it works.. to restore, you have to run the partition, not the cds; they recreate it
<k0rptix> yeah
<k0rptix> but
<k0rptix> does it have GCC ?
<misfit_toy> intelikey, we like what we like! ;p
<Arsenal> Are there any websites that explain installing ubuntu with the /home on a different hard drive?
<Josh43> k0rptix, *buntu is debian, you can install gcc in about 2min
<eobanb> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<k0rptix> ok
<eobanb> er
<ardchoille> Happy Holidays everyone :)
<HyperNewbie> !1337
<ubotu> Not a clue, HyperNewbie
<HyperNewbie> sif
<misfit_toy> ardchoille, same to you and everyone
<intelikey> not a matter of like dislike tho you definately implied that gnome was faster than kde misfit_toy can you substantiate that or not ?
<eobanb> ubotu, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<ubotu> ...but gcc is already something else...
<eobanb> !forget gcc
<ubotu> i forgot gcc, eobanb
<eobanb> ubotu, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<HyperNewbie> lol
<eobanb> ubotu, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<eobanb> !gcc
<ubotu> Not a clue, eobanb
<Josh43> eobanb, much better
<misfit_toy> intelikey, I have no reason so substantiate anything, it's christmas, give me a break.
<eobanb> piece of shit...
<HyperNewbie> hahah
<HyperNewbie> !+eobanb
<ubotu> HyperNewbie: I haven't a clue
<HyperNewbie> !+ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<misfit_toy> *to
<eobanb> i need to wait a few minutes
<intelikey> ok
<eobanb> ubotu, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<ubotu> eobanb: okay
<eobanb> there we go.
<eobanb> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<crimsun> it's pretty difficult to quantify a perception of "faster"
<HyperNewbie> lol
<mrkoje> eobanb,  you can just say  "ubotu, no ....."
<crimsun> with notifications, you can mask activity even when things like bootchart clearly demonstrate something is faster
<mrkoje> eobanb,  I think
<eobanb> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<intelikey> give everyone else a break next time and just say that you like gnome and don't tell them it's 'faster or better'  unless you can back it up please.
<eobanb> !qwerty
<ubotu> eobanb: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<eobanb> ubotu, qwerty is blah
<ubotu> okay, eobanb
<eobanb> !qwerty
<jamester> hi!
<eobanb> !qwerty
<j-linux> Josh43:  I am thinking of deleting that "recovery and restore" partition, but I want to make sure I can get it back.  You are saying that the 6 recovery CDs that I created will restore that partition if I delete it?
<Josh43> not only is it hard to substantiate which is "Faster", but throw in a couple different drivers, or even a composite manager, and the whole argument takes a left turn
<eobanb> !qwerty
<crimsun> eobanb: (it's probably less spammy to do that in priv with ubotu)
<ubotu> well, qwerty is blah
<eobanb> ubotu, no, qwerty is asdf
<ubotu> eobanb: okay
<intelikey> crimsun well put.
<eobanb> !qwerty
<Josh43> j-linux, Yes, exactly
<HyperNewbie> ubotu foo is a variable under which all variables should be named after
<ubotu> okay, HyperNewbie
<eobanb> mrkoje, yeah that seems to work
<Josh43> !query
<ubotu> Josh43: Wish i knew
<eobanb> !qwerty
<ubotu> from memory, qwerty is asdf
<HyperNewbie> !foo
<ubotu> foo is probably a variable under which all variables should be named after
<HyperNewbie> haha
<Josh43> nm, I'm going to stpo typing now
<eobanb> ubotu, no, foo is a variable under which all variables should be named
<ubotu> eobanb: okay
<eobanb> ^___^
<niffe> checking for X... no
<niffe> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<eobanb> saying 'under (blah blah blah) after' is redundant.
<mrkoje> eobanb,  cool
<HyperNewbie> !foo
<niffe> hmm?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, foo is a variable under which all variables should be named
<HyperNewbie> lol
<Josh43> that doesn't come out the same meaning, tho
<eobanb> Josh43, i'm not sure what you were going for in the first place.
<HyperNewbie> !w00t
<ubotu> HyperNewbie: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<eobanb> you can't say 'preposition which statement preposition'
<Josh43>  "foo is a variable that all variables should be named after"?
<kspath> wow there is a fluxbox cult out there
<j-linux> Josh43: thanks...
<eobanb> can't end the sentence that way
<HyperNewbie> ubotu w00t is simply the best variable name
<ubotu> okay, HyperNewbie
<HyperNewbie> !w00t
<ubotu> I guess w00t is simply the best variable name
<HyperNewbie> there we go
<intelikey> in american english that works.
<kspath> ubotu openbox is simply the best window manager for me
<ubotu> okay, kspath
<kspath> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is probably simply the best window manager for me
<HyperNewbie> !openbox
<HyperNewbie> hmm
<Josh43>  "foo is a variable after which variables should be named."
<eobanb> Josh43, yes, that would work.
<HyperNewbie> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: (Graphical package manager), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.57.4ubuntu10 (breezy), Packaged size: 1036 kB, Installed size: 5128 kB
<intelikey> i liked the "foo is a variable that all variables should be named after"
<HyperNewbie> lol
<Josh43> taking out the after, does definately change the connotation
<irvin> !help
<eobanb> Josh43, not only can you not end the sentence with a preposition, you also can't have two prepositions associated with the same verb
<intelikey> !lart Josh43
<HyperNewbie> !windows
<ubotu> windows is, like, totally, http://www.microsoft.com
<eobanb> heh.
<intelikey> lol
<HyperNewbie> !dos
<ubotu> HyperNewbie: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<intelikey> yeah it is.
<HyperNewbie> ubotu dos is better than ubuntu because it had qbasic
<ubotu> okay, HyperNewbie
<HyperNewbie> !dos
<ubotu> from memory, dos is better than ubuntu because it had qbasic
<Josh43> eobanb, it's because I'm modifying an existing sentence.. all my english rules are instinct
<HyperNewbie> best bot ever!
<eobanb> ubotu, DOS can be emulated on ubuntu with http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> eobanb: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<eobanb> ubotu, DOS is emulated on ubuntu with http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> ...but dos is already something else...
<eobanb> ubotu, no, DOS is emulated on ubuntu with http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> okay, eobanb
<eobanb> !dos
<ubotu> I guess dos is emulated on ubuntu with http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/
<eobanb> now see, that's actually helpful :)
<Amaranth> eobanb: Please do that in a PM.
<intelikey> could be dosemu or bochs also
<Josh43> or Q emu
<HyperNewbie> !dos
<ubotu> somebody said dos was M$-DOS operating system, or DoS denial of service ?
<HyperNewbie> heh.
<eobanb> HyperNewbie ...
<eobanb> please don't remove useful information from ubotu
<HyperNewbie> wasnt me
<Josh43> But, he's Hyper
<HyperNewbie> ubotu, no, DOS is emulated on ubuntu with http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> okay, HyperNewbie
<HyperNewbie> !dos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dos is emulated on ubuntu with http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/
<Gecko> Ok, will you quit the spamming?
<Hikaru79> erratic, does anyone know if there's some third-party repo that has FreeRIDE packaged for Ubuntu/Debian?
<Hikaru79> Oops
<Hikaru79> That should say 'err' not 'erratic' ^ ^;; darn auto-completion
<eobanb> Hikaru79, i cant find any debs
<eobanb> but this could be useful
<eobanb> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/freeride-devel/2003-05/msg00001.html
<emachine_> anyone know how to setup auto accept dcc in xchat>?
<Hikaru79> Thanks, eobanb :)
<eobanb> Hikaru79, might also try
<eobanb> http://rubyforge.planetargon.com/freeride/
<eobanb> you probably want freeride-linux-installer-0.9.4.sh
<intelikey> !dos
<ubotu> dos is, like, which dos?  M$-DOS operating system, or DoS denial of service ?   for DOS = disk operating system it's emulated with dosbox or dosemu.  both readily installable via the package manager.
<eobanb> that works
<intelikey> could add a link for DoS  but it's kinda long now...
<eobanb> trivial info.
<intelikey> yep
<Josh43> or do !denial-of-service
<mohd> hi
<Josh43> and !msdos
<eobanb> hi mohd.
<mohd> hi all
<HyperNewbie> hi
<HyperNewbie> !foo
<ubotu> well, foo is a variable under which all variables should be named
<HyperNewbie> yay
<HyperNewbie> no noe changed it
<Gecko> Wow, #ubuntu lost all of it's seriousness there...
<byramm> Has anybody else lost mono with the latest dapper?
* byramm is in PPC land
<intelikey> pico still there ?
<intelikey> nano is a symlink to pico     or is that backwards ?
<intelikey> like sh > bash
<byramm> no symlink here
<mcjerry>  GNU nano 1.3.9  still on dapper 2.6.15-9-386 here
<intelikey> which is the link mcjerry ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pico
<Kamping_Kaiser> nano is there
<intelikey> ok
<eobanb> as far as i know, pico is non-free software.
<intelikey> i knew it was one or the other.
<eobanb> nano is the clone of.
<mcjerry> intelikey, glad they knew, i just knew it worked....
<intelikey> eobanb pico is a link to nano on ub.
<eobanb> intelikey, right.  i meant the real pico.
<intelikey> yes.
<eobanb> people coming from say, solaris, are going to be used to using pico so ubuntu just links it to nano instead.
<eobanb> which is better anyway :)
<crimsun> byramm: it ftbfs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/m/mono/1.1.12.1-0ubuntu1/
<Kindred> if I copy files off a dvd why are they owned by root :|  I dunno, it kind of makes sense.  Also, I am copying across a couple of gb worth and it keeps stopping halfway through without throwing up an error or anything, I can't think of any reasonable explanations?
<intelikey> but how many linux systems have no vi* on them ?
<eobanb> uhhhh none?
<intelikey> well not default installs anyway.
<eobanb> Kindred, is the DVD a video DVD? if so, it may be encrypted with CSS (content-scrambling system), for which you will need legally-questionable tools to extract the files.
<Gecko> Hope ubuntu doesn't make the same twist as gentoo did with nano. It was impossible to uninstall, whenever you unmerged it, it re-emerge'd itself...
<byramm> thanks
<eobanb> intelikey, every *nix system i have ever seen, ever, has had vi.
<eobanb> or vim
<Kindred> eobanb, nah it's just a data dvd I burned myself... odd.
<Kamping_Kaiser> vi tghe UNIX text editor
<intelikey> i have a box with mdk and no vi* but that is not a default install.... come to think of it, with nine installed *nixs not one is default.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or version 6 of it ;)
<eobanb> intelikey, what operating systems?
<intelikey> mdk9.0 that has no vi*  if that is your Q  ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone knows how to apply a patch on gnome??? I have some dificulties with some files...
<eobanb> but that is not an OS that's just a development kit
<intelikey> but it installed i just removed it.
<intelikey> no   mandrake linux is very much an os
<eobanb> oh, *mandrake*
<eobanb> by mdk i thought you meant gnu mdk
<bettsp> Inf3ctedFx: It's non-trivial on Ubuntu, download the source code for the library you want to patch, use patch -p0, then recompile it
<eobanb> if you mean mandrake, say mandrake.
<intelikey> like gentoo  or distro gentoo   eeh
<Inf3ctedFx> let me show u the website.. where the patch is:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145086
<intelikey> mdk is mandrake  gnu mdk is not.
<eobanb> intelikey, if it installed vi and you uninstalled it, that doesnt count..
<Gecko> Wouldn't the correct abbrevation for mandrake be mdv now that it's called mandriva? :)
<intelikey> read the post.   i said it is not a default install
<eobanb> well why did you even bring it up then?
<intelikey> gecko  only if deb is the proper abbrevation for ubuntu :)
<bettsp> Inf3ctedFx: Ok, in this case you'd have to download the Nautilus code, patch it, and recompile. However, I'd wait until this makes its way to Ubuntu, because instead of having the regular Nautilus, you've got "random self-built" Nautilus, and apt-get will replace it at will
<intelikey> i asked if anyone knew of a default install that didn't have it.
<Gecko> intelikey, haha, point taken
<Inf3ctedFx> yes bettsp  u r right
<mcjerry> windows
<mcjerry> lol
<eobanb> windows is not *nix
<mcjerry> i know, was just bein funny
<bettsp> Man, when did bugzilla.gnome.org get so fancy?
<pilgrim> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubunutu (fedora was my last install) a couple hours ago. I find it to be slow though for the simplest tasks. If I'm not wrong, a new install should be exceptionally fast. The only thing I can thing of is that maybe ubuntu is not utilizing my the symmetrical multiprocessing power (pentium 3.4 with HT). Can someone suggest anything?
<intelikey> cgywin probably has vi   iirc it does.
<eobanb> sure, pilgrim, you could apt-get an smp kernel.  apt-cache search or check packages.ubuntu.com for 'linux-image'
<bettsp> pilgrim: Network is down? I sincerely doubt it's because of HT
<eobanb> pilgrim, also see if you are using your graphics card's acceleration.
<pilgrim> bettsp: not talking about internet speeds.
<bettsp> If GNOME has to wait all the time for network requests that never come back (especially if /etc/hosts) is messed up, it appears to be really slow
<bettsp> * move ) to after "up"
<pilgrim> eobanb: that I know I'm not. I have an ATI Radeon 9700 (Mobile I think).
<eobanb> bettsp, well that is a good hypothetical point, i dont see how gnome would be making non-local requests often enough to cause a big slowdown
<pilgrim> eobanb: where do i get started?
<eobanb> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-hardware
<eobanb> there you go, pilgrim
<bettsp> pilgrim: apt-get install htop, run it and see if one specific process is taking up 100% CPU time, you could also have some runaway process
<pilgrim> eobanb: thanks, and if I was to do the "expert" ubuntu install will I be able to choose SMP kernel?
<eobanb> pilgrim, uname -a and see if you have an smp kernel already.
<intelikey> eobanb it will slow gnome down noticably if the network is not what gnome thinks it should be.   i have seen that.
<pilgrim> eobanb: I'm using 2.6.12-10-386
<pilgrim> eobanb: so not SMP
<pilgrim> eobanb: fedora detected that and used smp automatically :(
<irvin> pilgrim: how many cd's was that?
<pilgrim> irvin: look I'm not trashing ubuntu or anything. To answer your question I download 3/4.
<Toma-> pilgrim: whats ya problem?
<cyphase> if my screen suddenly became half as bright as normal and began flickering noticeably, could that be a problem with X?
<irvin> pilgrim: not a problem :D
<pilgrim> Toma-: ubuntu is slow (in comparison to fedora core 4). I think the reason is that ubuntu didn't install smp kernel.
<bettsp> The fact is, HyperThreading might affect your performance ~15%, that's extremely unlikely that you could visually notice it
<intelikey> i may have to try on a hat with a small brim (fedora) some day.
<Toma-> ahh i see
<Puptentac> Mahangu, you around?
<Toma-> pilgrim: you in ubuntu now?
<pilgrim> Toma-: yeah.
<Toma-> is it an amd or pentium
<pilgrim> pentium 4 (3.4 Ghz )
<bettsp> pilgrim: Also make sure DMA is turned on, to make sure it's on go to a terminal and type hdparm -d1u1c1m16
<eobanb> pilgrim, i'm guessing the package you're looking for is linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Toma-> pilgrim: "apt-get install linux-686-smp"
<bettsp> Oops
<Toma-> should have a pretty smp option at grub boot
<bettsp> hdparm /dev/hda -d1u1c1m16
<cyphase> If my screen suddenly became half as bright as normal and began flickering noticeably, could that be a problem with X? Or is it definetly a problem with the monitor itself?
<bettsp> (Replace /dev/hda with your hard drive)
<irvin> yup, the iso ships only with the -386 kernel
<Toma-> bettsp: you only need -d1 to turn dma on.
<bettsp> cyphase: Probably the monitor
<irvin> i had to apt-get -686 too
<Toma-> and k1 if you wanna save
<cyphase> definitely*
<bettsp> cyphase: Could be your video hardware I guess
<cyphase> bettsp, it's a new card
<cyphase> and there was no reason for it to change..
<cyphase> i'm reading a web page..
<cyphase> and bang
<intelikey> cyphase likely monitor but possably caused by X over driving it.  have you tweeked the refresh rates to highest possable ?
<rod> hi
<Toma-> lo rod
<eobanb> cyphase, could be the display; it's also possible it's not getting enough power (did something else turn on then, like a space heater or dishwasher?)
<rod> i have dapper and want tot unrar with unrar-nonfree ... How to get it, since multiverse doesnt seem to excist on dapper?
<pilgrim> Toma-: once smp kernel is downloaded, I need to change grub settings right?
<cyphase> eobanb, not that i know of
<cyphase> biggest thing it could be is a laptop
<Toma-> pilgrim: it'll do it all for you
<eobanb> intelikey, it seems like he would have noticed an overdrive problem as soon as x started
<Toma-> pilgrim: the only thing you *may* have to change, is the default option, once you test to see if it boot and all is well
<Toma-> pilgrim: but that incredibly easy
<pilgrim> Toma-: cool.
<Toma-> ;)
<intelikey> eobanb no you can push the monitors limits for long enough to cause premature failure.
<rod> nvm got it working now
<eobanb> intelikey, eh maybe, seems like that would only happen with really old hardware though.
<intelikey> all hardware is used hardware after you power on.
<cyphase> the monitor i got used
<cyphase> so maybe..
<pilgrim> Toma-: one thing I don't like is garbage in my system. After my ubuntu install I upgraded my kernel (from the upgrade tool) and now I have to kernel I can choose from. How do I get rid of old one and free the HD space and just clean up?
<cyphase> it was a nice looking 19" for $50 :)
<Toma-> pilgrim: you can remove it with synaptic. pretty easy to do
<intelikey> either way the symptoms expressed (reguardless the cause) still point to the monitor cyphase
<pilgrim> Toma-: cool. I'll find out the details. thank.
<cyphase> ah well
<pilgrim> thanks*
<Toma-> no probs!
<cyphase> i was thinking of getting a new one anyway :D
<cyphase> now i have a reason
<intelikey> yep
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> anyway, thanx
<korpt> ur welcome
<rod> in what package sits gnome multimedia selector?
<intelikey> ann knee tyme
<Toma-> pilgrim: all the kernel inamges have an apt/deb name of "linux-*-blah" so you could search for "linux-" and youll get a list of all the kernel images and modules p[ackages installed
<niffe> how can i add proqram in the fluxbox where i can see how much there is battery left on my laptop?
<intelikey> bash script question.   if i want to mix up a set of veriables (randomize them)  what is the easy way ?
<pilgrim> What's up with these ridicules services anyway? Why do I need klogd and sysklogd started?
<Toma-> pilgrim: klogd logs your kernel, systemlogd logs your system
<Toma-> they use bugger all resources so who cares?
<pilgrim> Toma-: hmm.. ok.
<intelikey> kernel log daemon   and  system log daemon  are to keep log files of errors and things that you might need to know pilgrim
<pilgrim> intelikey: I know what log files are and stuff, just didn't know there were to daemons needed for that.
<Toma-> ie, 1gb (1048576 kb) of ram, and the little log programs use about 5kb between them?
<Wilf> when i choose the multimedia systems selector, when testing them, my speakers make a beeeeeeeeeeeep noise...this is good yeah?
<intelikey> kernel level  and system level are not the same.
<pilgrim> I installed smp kernel, now I'm rebooting. I'll be back. Thanks to all that helped (and those who will help ;)).
<Toma-> Wilf: well, i guess theyre working?
<Toma-> Wilf: yes, beeeeeeeeep means good.
<Wilf> hmmm. wierd.
<Wilf> because they don't work with anything else!
<intelikey> Wilf if you want to test a speeker you give it a sound to output,  and ub was not very colourfull but they gave it one.
<intelikey> does breezy mute everything like hoary did ?
<Toma-> nope
<korpt> sex.
<intelikey> then that's not it.
<thegladiator> are there any good resume writing softwares for ubuntu ?
<intelikey> xchat is still on version 2  wonder when 3 is comming out ?
<Toma-> thegladiator: yeh, openoffice
<korpt> umm
<thegladiator> does openoffice have any templates as such ?
<korpt> when ever they make it ;p
<Toma-> intelikey: no need?
<Toma-> thegladiator: id say so
<intelikey> bash script question.   if i want to mix up a set of veriables (randomize them)  what is the easy way ?
<thegladiator> where exactly is the template ?
<Smile|>    ? :)
<thegladiator> i am looking for a proffesional resume writer and not to make a single resume
<Toma-> ahh i see.
<Toba> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324965
<Toba> anyone care to confirm this bug?
<Toma-> well i couldnt find one. you can import templates tho
<intelikey> like i have  $A $b $C ....  and i want  for i in "$allvars" ;do this to i ;done    how can i shuffel them ?
<thegladiator> thnks
<thegladiator> i was trying to open synaptic and i got this message
<thegladiator> can nyone temme why ?
<intelikey> err $i actually  ^
<thegladiator> !past
<ubotu> thegladiator: Syntax error in line 1
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Toma-> Toba: works fine here
<Toba> odd...
<Toba> so that bug is just me?
<Toma-> try doing it with fresh ~ files
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6140
<Toba> are you absolutely sure you're looking at the window button in the window list in your taskbar not the window title on the window?
<Toba> because that part works fine
<Toba> screenshot?
<thegladiator> can someone tell me what is the wrong  ? is it a problem at my end ?
<thegladiator> can someone tell me why am i getting this error when  i open synaptic ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6140 ?
<korpt> umm
<korpt> are you gay or stright
<korpt> ?
<Amaranth> korpt: That is not an appropriate question.
<korpt> well maybe thats why he getting that error mang!
<thegladiator> Amaranth, could you tell me why am i getting this error ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6140 , when i open synaptic package manager
<Amaranth> thegladiator: Can you open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Amaranth> korpt: I don't think so.
<HeartBT> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<korpt> k
<HeartBT> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thegladiator> Amaranth, thanks . not it works . what was the cause ?
<thegladiator> now*
<korpt> i told you
<korpt> ur gay
<Amaranth> thegladiator: You somehow deleted the package lists.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> korpt: Last warning, please stop.
<thegladiator> i have been using open office some time now , but  it seems the font list is just incomplete . i cant see my usual windows fonts like garmond,Arial,times new roman .
<korpt> Ok
<Amaranth> thegladiator: You have them installed?
<thegladiator> i installed ubuntu
<Amaranth> Ah.
<Amaranth> It doesn't come with these fonts.
<thegladiator> did not specifically install fonts but
<Amaranth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<thegladiator> thank you
<Amaranth> thegladiator: Install that package.
<thegladiator> yes
<Amaranth> it'll automatically download the fonts and install them
<thegladiator> ok
<buffon> helo
<buffon> hi
<defendguin> i just got a new mp3 player which uses a san disk for storeage and when i plug it in via usb it gives me this error
<defendguin> usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 10
<defendguin> usb 2-1: device not accepting address 10, error -71
<kaffeend> can somebody PLEASE tell me where to learn about installing themes? Is there an EASY way (dare I ask?) to install themes? Is there an accepted theme installation protocol?
<mihai___> can someone teach me how to make a 2 disk vcd/svcd from a divx? maybe using avidemux or kino
<defendguin> kaffeend, gnome themes?
<Toba> Toma-: FYI, I'm talking to the guys in ##gnome and we've pretty much figured out it is not me
<kaffeend> defendguin yep
<Toba> and what the problem is
<Amaranth> kaffeend: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<defendguin> kaffeend, look up gnome-art on gnomefiles.org
<kaffeend> thankyou guys :D
<defendguin> kaffeend, http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=889
<kaffeend> thanks defendguin
<buffon> uhm
<defendguin> now about my usb problem
<kaffeend> also - where is the theme dir at please?
<llukax> hey does someone know how to make a hotplug module not load at bootup?
<defendguin> kaffeend, ~/.themes ~/.icons
<trevorv> what command would i use to mount a usb mp3 player? its a mass storage device i think
<kaffeend> um
<leafw> anyone using audacity? Where is a package for libmp3lame?
<kaffeend> it's like trying to find someone's house by looking at a picture of their house - I need to know the route to their house, I'm afraid, defendguin
<kaffeend> :D
<kaffeend> I'm sorry, I just don't understand what ~/. means
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<deFrysk>  /.blah means hidden dir blah
<intelikey> kaffeend   the tild is your  home dir   also $HOME
<kaffeend> w00t - thanks intelikey ;)
<leafw> nevermind, enabling the multiverse did it ! great!
<kaffeend> hmmm... the only theme folder there is the one I created :s
<deFrysk> kaffeend, did you sudo apt-get gnome-themes-extras ?
<deFrysk> to get some more themes ?
<kaffeend> no
<deFrysk> try that
<kaffeend> will do
<deFrysk> gives you some more choice for now
<kaffeend> um.. E: Invalid operation gnome-themes-extras
<enhie> hi
<deFrysk> kaffeend, sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<kaffeend> oops - missed the "install"
<kaffeend> lol
<deFrysk> kaffeend, also you kan drag and drop the downloaded themes in the system>preferences>theme dialog box
<kaffeend> hope there's some polished metal in there :P
<kaffeend> thanks for the tip deFrysk
<jbueler> is there a place i can paste my debugger results.. so someone can help me out? i would appreciate it greatly
<deFrysk> kaffeend, just download and drag and drop
<deFrysk> kaffeend, same with icons
<_newbie_> What is eth0?
<kaffeend> yeah - glassy icons :D
<kaffeend> is there a tool for making my own skins?
<fli7e> _newbie_, eth0 = default network card
<fli7e> or the first one installed/detected, in some cases
* deFrysk uses Clearlooks2 from art.gome.org aswindow border , glossy P for controls and tango icon theme
<fyrzen> there's a Clearlooks 2?
<_newbie_> fli7e: thx
<fli7e> np
<deFrysk> fyrzen, http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1190
<kaffeend> well, tbh, I don't really like any of the themes I've seen so far :/
<kaffeend> some are okay, but only ok
<kaffeend> I like shiny plastic and metal-look skins
<fyrzen> thx Frysk
<kaffeend> nice and simple - not too much detail
<HeartBT> kaffeend, what are you up to now?
<rod> I'm not technical at all... BUT   I have 2 computers which are like 4 hours driving away. Now I'm at one computer with a huge file. I need to go to the other computer, which needs that huge file too. I want to copy it over via the internet. Howto do this in a simple way?
<kaffeend> HeartBT being bored... why?
<panana> what is repository mean? universe? multiverse ?
<HeartBT> kaffeend, you mentioned themes, that's kinda my project tonight.
<kaffeend> HeartBT cool - mine too it seems
<kaffeend> :D
<kaffeend> I already have a most lovely wallpaper :)
<deFrysk> kaffeend, http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<bluesnow> hi
<HeartBT> kaffeend, I cannot find mine!  tux, wearing shades, spiked hair(?)really black. If you see it send it on
<kaffeend> will do HeartBT
<panana> where can i find some reference/documentary
<HeartBT> panana, for what?
<kaffeend> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4388/1482/1600/kaffeend02.png is mine
* kaffeend grins
<deFrysk> lol
<kaffeend> you may not be able to view it tho :s
<deFrysk> how modest ;p
<kaffeend> That's me - modest lol
<HeartBT> kaffeend, got it.  In case you forget?
<kaffeend> yeah
<panana> repository mean? universe? multiverse ?
<kaffeend> I'm quite forgetful ;)
<HeartBT> panana, universe, all the packages in the ubuntu universe.  multiverse all the packages in the debian verse and others.  kinda thing.
<deFrysk> panana, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<kaffeend> hehe... even got my uber l33t email there too... in case I forget :D
<os2mac> Nollaig Sogail, Mele Kelikimaka!!!!!
<HeartBT> brb
<panana> tq friend :)
<HeartBT> panana, np
<HeartBT> acutually, why they use the universe thing anyway?  must be a less ambiguous way?
<panana> im newbie programmer in linux so i choice ubuntu that ihear is really free
<panana> np?
<deFrysk> ho problem
<deFrysk> panana, spanish ?
<panana> indonesian - makassar(celebes)
<HeartBT> So, why is everyone on here on christmas day?
<deFrysk> ah I see
<deFrysk> HeartBT, cos were all lonely geeks
<fyrzen> linux systems have all the best eyecandy to date. True or false?
<HeartBT> true
<deFrysk> tralse
<HeartBT> enlightened E17, awesome.
<panana> linux is the best !
<muchmusic> see every post by poofyhair ever for commentary =0
<Squee-D> also because not everyones a christian?
<panana> and i love ubuntu on my first sight
<HeartBT> Squee-D, point.
<panana> im trying to get glade IDE, can java work with ?
<fyrzen> ubuntu would sound like the name of a humanitarian religion
<panana> "humanitarian religion" i love that
<pilgrim> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and find it to be slow. I thought it was because I wasn't using smp kernel. I apt-got the smp kernel (linux-image-686-smp) and then tried to boot with that kernel and to my surprise it took roughly 5+ mins to _boot_ (to get to GDM). Can someone suggest a solution?
<HeartBT> would someone explian to me the "penquin liberation front"?
<Squee-D> pilgrim any obvious errors in dmesg?
<pilgrim> Squee-D: funny. didn't check that.
<jbueler> i feel dumb for asking but how exactly does the pastebin work? ive posted something there.. is it similar to a forum, in which i wait for a response from someone?
<seb__> pastbin simple
<HeartBT> jbueler, no, it's so you can paste large texts without getting booted or disrupting a channel.
<seb__> it just atribute u a http : adress
<intelikey> you give the url to the people helping you and they view your paste
<jbueler> right.. so, ive pasted there... now what
<seb__> u just have to copy it on this chat
<Squee-D> tell us the link to your 'bin'
<jbueler> gotcha
<Squee-D> or whomever
<jbueler> thanks
<panana> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<jbueler> okay so can anyone help me read through this? im lost.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6141
<Squee-D> means nothing to me. Is it a crash dump from an application?
<pilgrim> Squee-D: nothing obvious in dmesg.
<jbueler> yeah.. wasnt sure if it said something that i could do
<Squee-D> pilgrim and your hard drives are running in DMA ?
<pilgrim> Squee-D: don't think so.
<brother_of_jared> Greets
<brother_of_jared> I need some suggestions...
<Squee-D> jbueler no it provides some debug information, most usefull to the developers i imagine
<djdarkman_> hy ,i start the bitchx irc client ,but i don`t see it anywhere ,and the syte monitor says that it`s running ,what should i do?
<brother_of_jared> I am new to Linux and Ubuntu....
<pilgrim> brother_of_jared: welcome :)
<Squee-D> pilgrim: i dont remember the parameters but use 'hdparm' to ensure your drives use dma
<Madeye> guys  after resizing windows C:\ I   got grub error 17, what should I do ? I tried grub-install /dev/sda with rescue mode and I got  'the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'
<kp> i need help
<brother_of_jared> I want to use my Nikon CoolPix L1 and cannot find a program that will recognize the camera
<Arun333> hi
<Squee-D> pilgrim: it could be a million things im sure, just trying to think of obvious ones
<kp> hi
<pilgrim> Squee-D: would this help the booting time with smp kernel.
<ompaul> HeartBT, http://plf.zarb.org/about.php
<Arun333> how can i install .deb files
<brother_of_jared> Pilgrim // Thank-you for the welcome
<Arun333> im new to ubuntu
<brother_of_jared> Nikon offers something for Winblows and Mac but that's it
<Squee-D> pilgrim well smp kernel shoulnt be any different as far as speed goes, but you complained of speed issues prior to the smp kernel yes?
<pilgrim> brother_of_jared: did you just try to plug it into the USB port
<Arun333> kp:how can i install .deb files
<djdarkman_> i start the bitchx irc client ,but i don`t see it anywhere ,and the syte monitor says that it`s running ,what should i do?
<Arun333> pilgrim:how can i install .deb files
<ompaul> HeartBT, more or less the same reason that ubuntu has restricted
<Squee-D> (well smp should be faster :P)
<pilgrim> Squee-D: yeah.
<ompaul> HeartBT, more or less the same reason that ubuntu has restricted formats (oops)
<Arun333> brother_of_jared:how can i install .deb files
<korpt> Alt + Tab
<HeartBT> got it.  brb
<brother_of_jared> Mac version is compatible with Mac OS 10.1.5 or later
<pilgrim> Arun333: no idea.
<panana> igot following problems were found on my system
<panana> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<djdarkman_> i start the bitchx irc client ,but i don`t see it anywhere ,and the syte monitor says that it`s running ,what should i do?
<kp> i'm new in this, i need an aplication to share files with another pc wich it's running under windows, they're conected by router
<Squee-D> Arun333 i bet you that its against the channel ettiquette guidelines to repeat a question to each active speaker
<Squee-D> I sure find it rude :P
<brother_of_jared> I agree
<Arun333> :)
<deFrysk> panana, you have a double entry in your sources.list
<intelikey> brother_of_jared you could try   sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/camera/   <--- assuming you have a dir called camera else mount someplace else,  and then browse there.
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: kill it.
<unimatrix9> hi there
<djdarkman_> pilgrim, but i want to use it
<unimatrix9> whats the easy way to set up an wiki with ubuntu as server?
<kp> can somebody help me?
<intelikey> brother_of_jared that's just a sujestion, no guerntee it will work.
<kp> i'm new in this, i need an aplication to share files with another pc wich it's running under windows, they're conected by router...
<Squee-D> unimatrix9 make sure php, mysql and apache are installed, and grab dokuwiki. very easy install on that
<brother_of_jared> intelikey // I did try gtkam but I don't think it recognizes the USB port.. all of the port choices were serial
<HeartBT> ompaul, sorry, emergency plunger delivery  :)
<pilgrim> kp, try and just go to "Places> Connect to Server" from top menu
<kp> thank you
<pilgrim> kp: hope that helps.
<djdarkman_> pilgrim, how can i run bitchx?
<panana> /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<intelikey> lsmod | grep usb    brother_of_jared
<unimatrix9> ok
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: first check if you have a rougue version running already
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: do this with "ps -ef"
<pilgrim> from terminal
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: whare are you using to IRC right now?
<brother_of_jared> intelikey // in terminal?
<intelikey> yes
<djdarkman_> pilgrim, home
<djdarkman_> i`m using xchat
<djdarkman_> but i dont like it
<pilgrim> ok
<djdarkman_> i want to try others
<brother_of_jared> one moment
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: did you install bitchx?
<intelikey> the first command i gave was for a terminal also
<djdarkman_> yes pilgrim
<HeartBT> djdarkman_, bitchx is kinda technical.
<djdarkman_> 1000     24740     1  9 11:18 ?        00:01:22 bitchx
<panana> is glage free?
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: try from the command line "bitchx" or just "bit" <tab><tab>
<panana> glade
<brother_of_jared> intel // I got a list of things, but I don't understand it.
<ompaul> djdarkman_, use consider irssi
<martii> panana: it is
<pilgrim> ompaul: you kidding?
* ompaul reads that again and goes - brain dead
<intelikey> that's fine. just making sure that the system knew you had usb there.  now try the mount command.
<djdarkman_> hmmm it looks like its running pilgrim
<intelikey> brother_of_jared ^
<ompaul> pilgrim, no
<brother_of_jared> intel // I have something called NIKON001.DSC  ??
<djdarkman_> it`s a textmode irc client?
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: now you can add a menu item to the gnome menu
<pilgrim> ompaul: irssi is hard to use my firend.
<pilgrim> djdarkman_: irssi is text mode, eys
<pilgrim> yes*
<HeartBT> mirc runs fine under wine
* pilgrim rolls his eyes
<deFrysk> xchat runs fine without wine
<brother_of_jared> Intel // I also do not have a dir called camera
* ompaul stands back
<djdarkman_> HeartBT, it`s just not the same...
<intelikey> brother_of_jared try sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/<something>      and see if the camera is there.
<Squee-D> hahaha
<brother_of_jared> one sec...
<HeartBT> djdarkman_, no, it isn't, but it is there!
<intelikey> where <something> is a dir you do have brother_of_jared
<Squee-D> if you know Mirc, and it works well under wine, its not a bad idea.
<brother_of_jared> what's the command to see where I am? prnt  or something?
<Squee-D> mkdir /mnt/camera  first.
<djdarkman_> i hate using windows programs under wine ,they just work sloppy ,it`s better to fint a linux alternative
<HeartBT> I love mirc, I don't like wine.  I'm an angry drunk  :)
<Squee-D> brother_of_jared pwd
<brother_of_jared> thanks
<saik0> Squee-D, You cant apply that philosophy to every peice of software you know, or he's be using WIndows
<HeartBT> djdarkman_, amen
<intelikey> echo $PWD
<Squee-D> saik0 did i?
<saik0> Squee-D, that was'nt an accusation
<djdarkman_> so what irc client do you recommend for me ,i don`t like xchat and i like scripting
<intelikey> brother_of_jared don't mount on your home dir.  you can make a subdir and mount there but if you mount on $HOME you'll make gnome cry.
<pilgrim> LOL
<vanden> Hi all. Brand new ubuntu user (first distro). I've been trying to find out how to change the date format, but 'date' is a bad term for google :-)  Can I have a pointer, please?
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden: date format for the clock in in the top right?
<pilgrim> vanden: what do you mean format?   welcome BTW.
<HeartBT> djdarkman_, I cannot recomend one.  I use xchat, and bitchx.  Xchat is the primary, while bitchx runs in the background in my home channel.  If I was really picky, I would be running mirc under wine for it's scripting.
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, and globally for all apps, too.
<intelikey> system/admin/blah
<brother_of_jared> Intel //  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> brother_of_jared k it's not there then....
<vanden> pilgrim: I mean I want YYYY-MM-DD instead of DD/MM/YY
<brother_of_jared> what's not there?
<pilgrim> vanden: at the top right of your screen?
<concept10> vanden, right click on it for prefs
<intelikey> hehhe the camera.
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden: i cant see any. only a toggle between 12hour/24hour
<brother_of_jared> intel // you can use 'jared' if you wish
<DjDarkman> so HeartBT that means you don`t know an alternative for mirc for it`s easy scripting?
<brother_of_jared> Intel // what is NIKON001.DSC
<vanden> pilgrim: as Kamping_Kaiser says, right click is just 12/24
<intelikey> we went looking for it on sda but it's not there. brother_of_jared
<HeartBT> DjDarkman, no, In linux world there is only the ones we've mentioned that I'm aware of.
<intelikey> probably a driver for that camera brother_of_jared
<brother_of_jared> ok, so what are my options then?
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, is there a setting in the camera to emulate usb drive?
<intelikey> look in /dev/usb/   maybe ?
<pilgrim> vanden: no I was asking which date format changed. the you want the clock at the top right of your screen to show a different format clock right?
<vanden> pilgrim: That, and I'd like apps which let me paste a date also paste as I'd like. On Windows, one could globally change the date format. I assume Gnome can too :-)
<brother_of_jared> forgive me I am new to terminal. How do I look into /dev/usb?
<vanden> pilgrim: Not just past, but display in other apps, too. Thunderbird, for instance.
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: cat /dev/usb or ls /dev/usb/
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: ls is better
<pilgrim> vanden: i see. i see. me thinking.
<vanden> pilgrim: thanks. and for the welcome, too.
<brother_of_jared> ls: /dev/usb/: No such file or directory
<brother_of_jared> Thanks for the help by the way.
<intelikey> brother_of_jared HeartBT asked about a switch on the camera, and a very valed question it was.
<brother_of_jared> intel // looking into it.. there is no physical switch..
<brother_of_jared> it simply plugs into a USB port.
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, my sony and nikon both have a setting that allows it to emulate a usb drive, they have worked on every pc I've tried, even macs.  it would be a software setting.
<carsten> is bugzilla readonly now? I cannot login...
* kaffeend wants widgets for his desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> carsten: sure?
<carsten> mmh, changing browser worked...
<carsten> Very strange...
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: mine ask 'pc  or printer' when it's plugged into a pc, yours donsnt do anything like that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm
<Wilf> is there any way to remove the "storage" icon from my desktop without unmounting it?
<brother_of_jared> no it doesn't
<brother_of_jared> HeartBT // not certain what I am looking for
<Kamping_Kaiser> Wilf: not sure
<cregr> anyone able to help setup network to allow windows box on home network to see printer (etc) on Ubuntu box???
<g0th> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my brother's pc, he has a windows ntfs partition besides which gets mounted nicely, but: only root can read from it! How do I change that?
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, Um, I cannot recall the menu item that it is under.  and I thought of bringing it in tonight.  what brand?
<g0th> When I try to change the rights it always tells me sthg like: The fs is read only...
<g0th> but it is mounted rw
<ompaul> cregr, have a look at these :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0th: never try to write to ntfs
<cregr> ompaul; thanx
<brother_of_jared> Nikon CoolPix L1
<ompaul> cregr, welcome
<g0th> Kamping_Kaiser: well I only want to read
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0th: there is a setting you have to add to your fstab.
<brother_of_jared> I found something under USB
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about ntfs
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kaffeend> !konfabulator
<ubotu> kaffeend: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<pilgrim> vanden: try this message https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-October/msg02569.html
<g0th> so I wanted to do chmod a+rx /media/hda5
<brother_of_jared> I have a "Mass Storage" and a "PTP"
<kaffeend> :(
<pilgrim> vanden: or _read_ that message.
<g0th> Kamping_Kaiser: btw, why not? iirc ntfs write is quite stable already or not?
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0th: you cant chmod/chown ntfs. that counts as writing
<panana> sudo apt-get update
<panana>  --> what's the function to ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0th: ntfs 5.1 writing is not stable
<g0th> Kamping_Kaiser: so how can I mount it for users?
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, use mass storage
<kaffeend> !widgets
<ubotu> kaffeend: Do they come in packets of five?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ntfs 5 you can get away with
<vanden> pilgrim: thanks, off to read! :-)
<eric_> I had trouble going from win.xp to Ubuntu because of the ntfs file system
<kaffeend> probably
<brother_of_jared> Heart // that is how it is set
<Kamping_Kaiser> g0th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions check this link
<g0th> thanks
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, o....
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, you have another pc there?
<pilgrim> vanden: you're welcome.
<eric_> Since I was sick of windows anyways I found it easier to use fdisk and do a clean install of Ubuntu
<HeartBT> eric_, YOU GO MAN!
<brother_of_jared> I do and its a windows machine with the software that came with the camera.
<brother_of_jared> The software is avail for the mac but not Linux
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, well that's not gonna work.  when yo u plug it in, it shows up as a camera or a drive?
<spatz> Hallo
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared,  on windows maching
<brother_of_jared> "shows up" ?
<brother_of_jared> Where should I check?
<Kamping_Kaiser> are we sure it's usb, not firewire?
<spatz> Wo bin ich gelandet ???
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, in my computer?
<brother_of_jared> sorry blind moment
<brother_of_jared> :)
<HeartBT> Kamping_Kaiser, no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> spatz: English here please
<Coldwinter> whats the command to change user permissions over a certain folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or ubuntu-de
<Madeye> guys  after resizing windows C:\ I   got grub error 17, what should I do ? I tried grub-install /dev/sda with rescue mode and I got  'the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, what shape is the computer end of that plug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coldwinter: you mean who owns it, or who can write it?
<Coldwinter> yah
<Coldwinter> write in it
<Kamping_Kaiser> chown+chmod are the 2 commands
<Kamping_Kaiser> chmod then
<Coldwinter> ok good thnx :)
<vanden> pilgrim: darn. I'd tried language settings before, but the GUI only offers global changes to the locale. I want ISO dates, which, so far as I know, aren't in any language setting :-)  Do you know of a cmd line tool for changing locale settings?
<brother_of_jared> Heart // its thin rectangle
<Kamping_Kaiser> chmod ??? /path/ :)
<HeartBT> Kamping_Kaiser, it's usb/
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, did you try in windows pc?
<brother_of_jared> Heart // doing that now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. then your looking in the right place
<Amaranth> vanden: If you knew what to change you could poke /etc/locales
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden: localegen? (i think?)
<vanden> Amaranth and Kamping_Kaiser: thanks. I'll go try.
<brother_of_jared> Heart // Shows up as a drive
<brother_of_jared> Heart // comes up as removable drive F on that system
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl vanden
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: man locale-gen says "locale-gen  generates localisation files from templates" which, to this total linux noob, seems unlikely to be it.
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, then it should darn well work under linux.
<brother_of_jared> Heart // Question is how...
<panana> where can i join a programming room?
<brother_of_jared> Should GIMP be able to see it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden: try a search like `apropos date |grep format`
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, now I'm stumped too.  I use usb everything and I've not had a problem with anything but printers.
<Arun333> how long does it take for ubuntu cds to be shipped
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, worth a shot.
<brother_of_jared> My WACOM worked great
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arun333: can be a few monhts for them to arive
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: you mean type that in bash?
<brother_of_jared> Heart // what's this mean:   usbcore               104316  6 usb_storage,usbnet,wacom,usbhid,uhci_hcd
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> apropos searches man pages
<Arun333> Kamping_Kaiser:im outside the us
<Kamping_Kaiser> have a bit of a play with it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arun333: so? so am i
<brother_of_jared> Heart // or this:   usb_storage            64704  0
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: ah-ha! "Date::Format (3pm)   - Date formating subroutines" seems promissing!
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, where did you get that?
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: It's just showing you what modules that one depends on.
<brother_of_jared> First number being "grep" second being "usb"
<Arun333> Kamping_Kaiser: will it arrive before the next release
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: off to see what I can find
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arun333: should do
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl vanden
<brother_of_jared> Heart // lsmod | grep usb
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, ah.
<Arun333> Kamping_Kaiser: should i use dpkg to install .deb files
<brother_of_jared> Oh look Arun is back...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arun333: ones you download use dpkg. use apt- for stuff
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, you dont have a usb drive or anything else liek that around do you?
<Mitja> Is there a way to post images like posting code with cat | .pastebin?
<brother_of_jared> Heart // no sorry
<win[X] amp> how to tuning ubuntu more faster?
<briar> ubotu tell briar about KDE
<Arun333> Kamping_Kaiser: can i use the debian user mannual for ubuntu
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, that would eliminate either sw or hardware.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arun333: more or less
<knossos> hi there ! I'm currently debian user and want to test out ubuntu. is there a ubuntu-netinstall iso ? I would need a minimal (<300MB) ubuntu base install
<niffe> there is ubuntu live cd
<Arun333> Kamping_Kaiser: bye thanx
<knossos> niffe, can this live cd be user for a minimal install ?
* HeartBT is away: brb coffee run.
<brother_of_jared> Heart // the only other usb thing I own is the WACOM Tablet
<Kamping_Kaiser> knossos: i think so, but i havet used it
<knossos> niffe s/user/used
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<niffe> knossos: hmm, imo yes
<knossos> ok, thx, I'm trying it out
<niffe> dont know for a fact trought :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> knossos: you wont see lots of ubuntu using the min install ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> knossos: the install cd can do minimal
<Kamping_Kaiser> the live cd is a live cd
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, I don't think that will tell us much, it would show that the physical socket works.
<knossos> Kamping_Kaiser, i need a minimal install since I want to install it on a dm-crypted harddisk. Thus I need a minimal install, create the crypto disk and then install everything else onto the crypto disk
<knossos> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, then I'm downloading the install cd ;)
<brother_of_jared> Heart // that much is confirmed
<Kamping_Kaiser> knossos: grab the install cd,( the standard one) then type 'server' on the prompt :)
<knossos> Kamping_Kaiser, thank you.
<Kamping_Kaiser> np mate
<omac>  The japanese keyboard using just uim/anthy/canna works like a charm with ubuntu breezy :)
<neesters> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<panana> anyone here from 202. . . ?
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, well, what I would do in your situation is pop in my slax cd and see if it sees it.  if it don't then it's definetly something in ubuntu, and I'm no gnome geek, so I can't help beyond that.
<neesters> hell yeah
<brother_of_jared> Heart // slax ?
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, out of curiousity, does the tablet work here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> HeartBT: what did you find? i lost track
<brother_of_jared> Heart // if you mean here as in Ubuntu... yes
<vanden> Amaranth: the suggestions Kamping_Kaiser gave me will show me how to write my datestring format. But /etc/locales does not exist. I'm not familiar with the various directories yet. Could this be the right one: /var/lib/dpkg/info/locales.list
<HeartBT> Kamping_Kaiser, notta.  usb, works in windows, not hardware, port is good.
<HeartBT> Kamping_Kaiser, is set to mass storage device.
<Amaranth> vanden: oh, maybe it was /etc/environment
<Mitja> Is there a way to post images like posting code with cat | .pastebin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> HeartBT: oh, bugger. not much to go with
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden: no, all config stuff is in /etc/ in ubuntu
<HeartBT> Kamping_Kaiser, no other mass storage drive at hand either.
<brother_of_jared> Kamping // my choices are Mass Storage or PTP
<vanden> Amaranth: no such dir, either
<Amaranth> vanden: err, no way
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks, good to know
<Kamping_Kaiser> well mass storage it is. ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> vanden:  just a tic
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, slax.linux-live.org  IMO the best live cd made.
<Amaranth> oh well, shows what i get for being on OS X :P
<vanden> Amaranth: my bad, I thought you meant a dir. there is a file :-[
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<brother_of_jared> Heart // all I have for linux is an old Mandrake set and Ubuntu burned from online
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, I was just saying what Iwould do.  your ubuntu the live or install?
<brother_of_jared> Full install
<vanden> Amaranth: argh. just 2 lines: LANGUAGE="en_CA:en"    and     LANG=en_CA.UTF-8    So, little hope of tweaking aspects of local that way, at least not without more research than 4am allows :-) Thanks for your help, I know where to start when more awake.
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks to you, too :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<brother_of_jared> This snag isn't winning brownie points with the wife... I was hoping to get her to switch from windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: trying to change them is dangerous ;)
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, I'm at a loss.  should be mounted either /media/sda?
<brother_of_jared> Heart // forgive my newbieness
<brother_of_jared> mounted?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: does `mount |grep media` give anything likely?
<brother_of_jared> checking
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, in linux to be accessed, media must be mounted.
<gn0me> Does anyone know how to re-add "Open a Terminal" to the right-click menu on your desktop.. I could have sworn there was a package that did it.. or something quick
<HeartBT> Kamping_Kaiser, does that show sda?
<Amaranth> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: (open terminal in any folder from Nautilus), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<HeartBT> gn0me, yeah, kde
<HeartBT> gn0me, :)
<brother_of_jared> WooT
<gn0me> Maybe that was it.
<brother_of_jared> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!
<brother_of_jared> ok,
<gn0me> Amaranth: Thank you, sir. :D
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared,  no way.
<Amaranth> HeartBT: If you want to preach KDE please do it in #kubuntu.
<brother_of_jared> so I plugged it in, and a prompt came up... "import photos from device"
<brother_of_jared> and tada!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<HeartBT> Amaranth, was that preaching?
<Amaranth> brother_of_jared: Yeah, gnome-volume-manager automounts usb mass storage devices
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's what should happen
<brother_of_jared> *does the happy happy joy joy dance*
<pilgrim> brother_of_jared: tell me, what fixed it?
<Amaranth> HeartBT: Telling someone to use KDE, yeah.
<gn0me> Amaranth: Actually, additionally to what you just said.. shouldn't it automount cdroms too?
<puptent> Hi all. Day one with Ubuntu completed. LOVE IT! But I do have a question...
<brother_of_jared> Thanks for the help... you guys are so patient
<Amaranth> gn0me: It does, here.
<gn0me> Amaranth: Because I have noticed that mine hasn't lately.
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: we don't have anything better to do ;)
<HeartBT> Amaranth, telling him?  That was a playful poke, that was'nt even so much as advice.
<brother_of_jared> pilgrim // it probably came up the first time and I closed it by accident.  *hangs head in shame*
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: well try it again
<Kamping_Kaiser> umount it and put it in again
<brother_of_jared> hmm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you want it to be repeatable when the boss asks ;)
<pilgrim> brother_of_jared: cool. cool. enjoy the linux exprerience
<brother_of_jared> You want me to kill it to see if it comes back three days later?
<brother_of_jared> Pilgrim // I've been VERY impressed with it and plan to convert the entire winblows world
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: un mount it and unplug it (in that order), then plug it in and make sure it mounts again
<brother_of_jared> ok
<puptent> Can I borrow someone's brain for a few minutes?
<brother_of_jared> let's do it.
<omac> any skype users out there in ubuntu breezy land?  I noticed through this process how wonderous the "Sound Blaster 5.0 Live" Sound card settings with the alsa mixer were.
<brother_of_jared> how do I un mount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: it should have a thing on the desktop you can right click -> unmount
<HeartBT> puptent, just ask, throw it out and see who has an answer
<gn0me> Is there a way to specify which workspace a startup program can be launched on?
<brother_of_jared> ok did that..
<Kamping_Kaiser> gn0me: don't think so. (but I'm not sure)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: did it work again?
<gn0me> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, I didn't figure there is.. but it would be nice. :D
<puptent> OK...Ubuntu is on one drive, XPee is on the other. XP is on it's own partition, I'm trying to access the second partition on that drive with media files. How do I do that?
<vanden> Kamping_Kaiser and Amaranth: I couldn't leave it. Some progress. Following /etc/environment 's reference to "en_CA" I found /usr/share/i18n/locales/en_CA where the formats are all defined.
<brother_of_jared> ITS ALIVE (again)!!!!!!!!!!!
<vanden> Unfortunately, as the defs are all like: d_fmt       "<U0025><U0064><U002F><U0025><U006D><U002F><U0025><U0079>"  this *is* going to take some actual research. Thought you guys might like to know. Thanks again. Night
<omac> I've got it working....it helped to have a test user called "echo123" out there which actually echoes everything you say in your mic and whatever else you capture for example a www.starbase479.com stream broadcasting a audiobook of HitchHiker's guide to the galaxy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gn0me: you may want to look around, but i don't know of a way
<brother_of_jared> mwah-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaa *cough*
<Amaranth> vanden: That's unicode. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brother_of_jared: woot
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<HeartBT> gn0me, I was unable to get metracity to do that.  but there are some scripts at gnome hacks.
<Hobbsee> ty Kamping_Kaiser
<HeartBT> gn0me, they may have one.
<omac> The <U00... stuff you see is Wide Character Unicode.
<vanden> Amaranth: this I knew. what exactly I'm to do with it, on the other hand . . . .
<Kamping_Kaiser> np Hobbsee
<nmsa> 'morning
<brother_of_jared> I just asked my Wife "Would you consider switching to this Ubuntu?"
<mrkoje> brother_of_jared,  what did she say?
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, and how did that go?
<brother_of_jared> Answer: "We borrowed the computer so I can't its not ours."
<brother_of_jared> "What if we got permission?"
<puptent> brother_of_jarad: in under 24hrs I've got my girlfriend ready to convert!
<brother_of_jared> "I dunno maybe"
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, well, that's not a no!
<brother_of_jared> Which is a YES
<niffe> still, you gotta have permission :)
<vanden> omac: thanks. 'Unicode' is a word that makes me think its time for bed :-)  (Linux noob)
<omac> my bet is if you just open that text file in mozilla as an html file and view->encoding...try utf-8...I think you will see the contents more clearly.
<puptent> It's always better to ask forgiveness than permission!
<brother_of_jared> Falls in the same category of "So you want to go out?" "I dunno maybe" "Where to sweety"
<HeartBT> niffe, really?  (perhaps that's why my wife left?)
<brother_of_jared> Us men folk need to really understand two things.
<niffe> HeartBT: go and talk to her, im not ur wife :)
<niffe> or maybe i am..
<brother_of_jared> First. Women are ALWAYS right.
<HeartBT> niffe, uh, ..
<niffe> yeah, but you can sensitively guide them
<brother_of_jared> Second. Women have the last word in every argument, the very next thing we say.. is the start of the next argument.
<HeartBT> brother_of_jared, YES THEY ARE!
<HeartBT> ok she's gone.
<puptent> Preach on, brother!
<irvin> brother_of_jared: speaking from experience? :D
<brother_of_jared> Once we grasp that.. we can safely hold our remotes in pride and govern the world in peace.
<brother_of_jared> Irvin // yep
<gn0me> man woman
<gn0me> No manual entry for woman
<Kamping_Kaiser> um blokes
<Kamping_Kaiser> move to offtopic please
* brother_of_jared moves to another topic
<puptent> Anyone have an answer for me on hard drive recognition? Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> brother_of_jared and HeartBT: you're aware that there are a fair few women in this room?
<brother_of_jared> Hobbsee // I wasn't aware.
<Kamping_Kaiser> puptent: can you repeat it, it got lost in the off topic conversation ;)
<puptent> Sure
<puptent> OK...Ubuntu is on one drive, XPee is on the other. XP is on it's own partition, I'm trying to access the second partition on that drive with media files. How do I do that?
<HeartBT> Hobbsee, yes, I'm fairly certain that there must be.  there's too much gathered knowledge to not have a fair share of them.  all in jest.
<Hobbsee> brother_of_jared and HeartBT: good
<bjv> i would like to convert an avi into a mpeg2 video, so i installed gtranscode
<puptent> btw...I'm a noooob.
<Kamping_Kaiser> puptent: is it an ntfs partition? I'm not entirely sure of you layout
<vanden> omac: Thanks for the suggestion; no joy. I'll have a poke at it with Python's unicode support and see what I can grok. Tomorrow :-) Thanks again.
<bjv> but when i select an output codec i get an error about the plug ins not being configured?
<bjv> apt-cache search transcode plug doesnt return them
<puptent> Yes, the second partition on hda1 is ntfs. I know it will be read only.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: tell puptent about ntfs
* HeartBT is away: brb, maybe
<Madeye> guys  after resizing windows C:\ I   got grub error 17, what should I do ? I tried grub-install /dev/sda with rescue mode and I got  'the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<Drgb> hi everyone, i have an iPod connected to my pc via usb. I'm using GNUpod to manage files on it, but every time i try to move, rename, add or delete a file on the ipod it says "iPod is a read-only device"
<puptent> kamping...thank you!
<Kamping_Kaiser> puptent: feel free to ask if you have more issues
<brother_of_jared> I gotta run floks..
<brother_of_jared> folks even
<brother_of_jared> Thanks again!!!!!
<Drgb> i need to set my ipod read-write, but mount doesn't do it, i've tried lots of times
<Kamping_Kaiser> later brother_of_jared :)
<Drgb> can you help me?
<korpt> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: I'm having a look for what error 17 is
<korpt> Drgb try /q ipod chmod
<korpt> even in mirc.
<Drgb> erm, it's on another machine
<korpt> ohh k
<korpt> sorry
<Drgb> what should I do?
<korpt> hang yourself :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<Drgb> korpt, what?
<korpt> lol nuffin.
<bjv> [transcode]  warning : /usr/lib/transcode/import_ffmpeg.so: undefined symbol: dts_init
<bjv> Loading video import module failed
<bjv> Did you enable this module when you ran configure?
<bjv> [transcode]  failed to init import modules
<bjv> [transcode]  critical: plug-in initialization failed
<Kamping_Kaiser> grub doesnt recognise the filesystem
<korpt> well
<Kamping_Kaiser> nto sure if that means your ntfs or ubuntu partition though
<korpt> someone help Drgb
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, hmm and How to fix that ?
<bjv> transcode was configured before it was compiled for the package
<bjv> how on earth am i supposed to know what modules were enabled?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: can you make files using nautilus/terminal?
<shad0w1e> anyone here familiar with shoutcast server?
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, no
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: check your file systems are ok (live cd would be good)
<Drgb> i can't
<sexcopter8000m> hello and merry christmas all! I'm trying to connect my laptop (running breezy) to the net via my parents' pc (running xp). How should I set up the NICs (what ip, gateway ip etc)?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  the point is i don't know how to check, and what to check, I have already booted using liveCD now
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: can you run `mount |grep sd` and pastebin it/pm it to me
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: try and mount the filesystem on the live cd (hoary live or Breezy btw?)
<sexcopter8000m> is the gateway ip the ip of the NIC that the laptop is connected to, or the NIC from the xp box to the modem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sexcopter8000m: set the xp box to be the gateway
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  breezy
<sexcopter8000m> Kamping_Kaiser, but there are two NICs in the xp box, which one?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  mounted to /mnt/ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: oh, ok. IIRC there was issues with breezylive, but ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: and it's readable?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  yes readable
<Kamping_Kaiser> sexcopter8000m: i cant help with xp problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: what about your xp partition?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  do you want me to mount it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: try yes, i suspect your ntfs partition is dammaged
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  I don't care about if XP is damaged or not, I want to get into ubuntu
<bjv> [transcode]  warning : /usr/lib/transcode/import_ffmpeg.so: undefined symbol: dts_init
<bjv> im going to:  sudo apt-get install libdts-dev
<bjv> just a guess.. am i on the right track?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: in that case your quickest path may be to format your xp partition again (reinstall it?) and then rescue grub
<Drgb> /dev/sda2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Drgb> ops, sorry, it noticed just the 1st part
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  ok How to rescue grub?
<Drgb> however, as you can see it looks mounted read-write
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Madeye about grub
<Hobbsee> !tell Madeye about restoregrub
<Kamping_Kaiser> look at the second link Madeye
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: so i see
<Hobbsee> ah ok, it's changed...
<mrkoje> anyone know of some reasonably priced gigabit ethernet switches?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  thanks :-)
<Madeye> i'll check now Kamping_Kaiser :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: I'm not sure all those switches need to be there, but i cant be sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> np Madeye. gl
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, what do you think i should try?
<puptent> Kamping_Kaiser, that is exactly what I needed. Thanks a million!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: just a mo
<Kamping_Kaiser> puptent: no worries
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: run `umount /dev/sda2` for a start (may need to sudo
<puptent> Everyone here is so helpful! I'm off to play with some new toys. Thanks again
<ompaul> Drgb, that will need >>sudo umount /dev/sda2<<
<Kamping_Kaiser> hang on. cant Dr just add 'user' to that line?
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, i did it..
* bjv needs a way to convert avi to mpeg...
<Kamping_Kaiser> uid=1000,gid=1000 drop that and add `user`?
<bjv> anyone here able to do it?
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser,  yeap
<Kamping_Kaiser> bjv: looked in apt?
<bjv> i just need any method that can be gotten to work from apt-
<bjv> yeah, ive tried transcode and ffmpeg
<ElllisD> I read somewhere that if i did a dist-upgrade from 5.04 to whatever's current then i had to change something first. Now i cant find where it said that.. anyone know what i have to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul: i just realised when we said 'sudo to unmount your ipod' and i went wtf?
<bjv> transcode almost worked, but failed with /usr/lib/transcode/import_ffmpeg.so: undefined symbol: dts_init
<bjv> :\
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, the expression "there is that" comes to me
<bjv> undefined symbol doesnt really sound like my fault, if it came from apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: just a mo
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: try this `/dev/sda2 on /media/ipod type vfat(nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,user)`
<Drgb> ok
<mrkoje> Wow I just found a gigabit ethernet switch (unmanaged) for $29.00 . That seams like a deal to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, wow, it worked
<Drgb> i don't understand, what was the wrong flag?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tick I'll explain
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: what had been setup was that your user could view anything, but not write
<Kamping_Kaiser> as root was mounting it
<Kamping_Kaiser> we changed that so your user could r/w, and your good to go
<SirKillalot2> I need more apps
<Drgb> ok, thanks very much, but....it's not over yet, just a second :D
<SirKillalot2> I want to test some new apps, help to quentch my thurst!
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger eh SirKillalot2
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: np
<Kamping_Kaiser> keep them coming ;)
<SirK> this sucks, i hate nickserv
<ompaul> Caglar, try learning as much as you can about scripting in gimp today :-)
<Drgb> Reading from filehandle failed at /usr/share/perl5/GNUpod/FooBar.pm line 300.
<Drgb> ok, foobar, can you see it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol ompaul
<Drgb> it's an app to connect to ipod and check some files i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't have gnupod, so i wont have it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: can you pastebin any errors?
<Drgb> but, as you can see it fails on line 300
<Drgb> that's the only error
<Drgb> however, i looked into foobar.pm
<Drgb> that line contained a md5::digest string
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: can you open a terminal, and launch gnupod from there pls?
<Drgb> so i think that doesn't work
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, ehm....I can't "launch" it
<Wilf> what...the hell...
<Drgb> i can just do some things with it
<Wilf> sound works fine through mozilla (macromedia flash)
<Wilf> but not through anything else
<Drgb> there's a different app for each thing you need to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: why cant you launch it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: can you pastebin anything you think might help working out the problem? like line 300? any other errors etc?
<Drgb> however, i tried to apt-get install libmd5-perl
<Drgb> okok, line300's here for you
<ompaul> Drgb, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<paal> I have a small problem with gtkam. i have connected my camera, but when i try to download the pictures i get: Problem getting file.jpg from folder /dcim/106canon
<Kamping_Kaiser> paal: looks like an absolute url to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> try putting in /media/dcim/
<paal> where?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and on my camera it's capials DCIM IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> (but i don't have it handy to check)
<Kamping_Kaiser> paal: can you see the pictures?
<paal> yes
<paal> but not download
<Kamping_Kaiser> paal: can you get file info on the pictures? such as the path they think they are at?
<lucasvo> is there any OS-licensed fonts archive?
<paal> the pictures seem to be located in /dcim/106canon/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lucasvo: in mutliverse thers the msttf
<Kamping_Kaiser> paal: is that /media/ ?
<lucasvo> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't want microsoft fonts, I wan't gpl fonts
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok
<paal> i dont know Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> have a search around, I'm not sure luc
<paal> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> paal: try opening nautilus and browising to /meda/
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, i posted everuthing on pastebin.ubuntulinux-nl as "Drgb"
<new2ubuntu> hello...was wondering if someone might be able to tell me if there is any type of workaround I might be able to try to get my modem working under linux?
<Drgb> *everything
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok Drgb
<Kamping_Kaiser> new2ubuntu: you have 2 chances : bucklyes and none
<Kamping_Kaiser> *buckleys
<new2ubuntu> lol
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  if I have /dev/sda3 ext3 and sd4 swap then my boot inside sda3?
<irvin> new2ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: grub goes on the mbr, then points to where ever it's pointed, did you do a default install?
<irvin> !help
<new2ubuntu> well its a conexant chip/HP, and I've tried the linuxant drivers, It *sounds* like its attempting the connection, even may do the handshake but it sounds like the connection fails after that?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  now it seems I fixed the mbr issue, becuase I got into grub but Couldnt boot to linux got file not found error 15.
<paal> could someone mention another software to use, besides gtkam?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  so it seems I have to fix my menu.lst
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: then your boot info is missing.
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, seems that, How to get correct boot info ?
* Kamping_Kaiser drowns under amount of ppl 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: you ran grub install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: just a minte :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's all happening :|
<llukax> ahh omg tuxpuck is impossible!
<paal> how do i install .deb packages?
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, don't worry...I'm reading patiently...ghghgg...and laughing as a fool
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<korpt> run setup.exe
<Hobbsee> korpt: setup.exe?
<korpt> haha
<korpt> im just playin.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on korpt
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  yes
<korpt> ouch
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> cheek
<thoreauputic> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: ouch
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, this ouch scared me
<korpt> nugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: i havent tried to fix that before. the only way i know is to go live cd and try and rebuild your hdd grub setup. which i would not feel safe doing on another persons pc
* new2ubuntu laughs at some of the comments referencing my disconnected 1000$ paperweight
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  I did grub > root (hd0,2) then setup
<Hobbsee> Madeye: which file is missing?  i wasnt reading much earlier...
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, I think it's just a small trick
<new2ubuntu> thanks for the reading irwin...good stuff :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: with any luck yes, but i don't know the small trick ;)
<Madeye> Hobbsee, one sec, lemme get the full error
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: it wont say what's missing. it just says stuffs not there
<j-linux> I am having terrible problems installing Ubuntu Breezy to my new ThinkPad T43...  2 days worth.  The live CD works great, but can't install.  I have posted some information here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kLYuMv12.html
<Hobbsee> Madeye: ok, that would be excellent
<Madeye> Hobbsee,  root (hd0,1) filesystem type is fat, patyiyion yupr 0xc kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/sda2 ro quit splash
<SWAT> Is this a good buy and would it work with ubuntu? (it's bluetooth) http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=Btoes&class=com
<Hobbsee> er, what the heck???
<SWAT> merry christmas everyone (by the way)
<Madeye> Hobbsee,  error 15: file not found  , press any key to countinue...
<j-linux> I have also just tried again and it seemed to install Ubuntu... Told me that it detected XP even though I deleted Windows... Then it rebooted and it freezes on Ubuntu Configuration, installing packages, preparing for installtion.  It had previously had errors during this installation -- same ones as mentioned in my paste.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: change your root to (hd0,2)
<Hobbsee> Madeye: are you trying to boot off a USB disk?
<ompaul> j-linux, what size is the hard drive?
<Madeye> Hobbsee, no it's sata hdd on laptop
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<ompaul> j-linux, I take it you are on the live CD now?
<Madeye> Hobbsee,  and the problem started when I resized windows XP c:/ to create E shared fat32 for windows and linux I couldn't boot
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, actually that was what I did with grub
<j-linux> ompaul: I'm on a Windows machine next to my laptop... chatzilla...
<ompaul> j-linux, okay is the machine booted with the live CD?
<j-linux> ompaul: my laptop is frozen after reboot on the installing packages part
<j-linux> ompaul: The ThinkPad doesn't have the ubuntu disk in it anymore (the install one) because it told me to remove it after installation.
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, are you "free" now?
<ompaul> j-linux, ehh have you got a live cd?
<Madeye> Hobbsee, what next?
<j-linux> It rebooted into grub, gave me a choice of ubuntu or xp (even though there is no xp)...and is now frozen...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: sorry, i keep forgetting you :$
<new2ubuntu> irwin are you still there? Quick question regarding the need for the installation of the Gcc packs?
<Drgb> lol np
<j-linux> I have all kinds of live CDs here... Ubuntu Breezy, knoppix 4.02, pizza puppy...
<j-linux> ompaul: should I boot one up?
<Hobbsee> Madeye: i'm thinking...so...where's the root partition now?  hd0,2?
<ompaul> j-linux, ubuntu if you want or knoppix please do
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: when it gets to grub, hit escape, so it gives you a menu, then 'e' to edit, then edit `root (hd0,1) filesystem type is fat, patyiyion yupr 0xc kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/sda2 ro quit splash` to be `root (hd0,2) filesystem type is fat, kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/sda2 ro quit splash` or similar.
<new2ubuntu> are those mandatory if Im running 5.10?
<ompaul> j-linux, actually try it with the install CD
<Madeye> Hobbsee, yes
<j-linux> ompaul:  ok...  put the install CD in?
* ompaul has a mad idea for j-linux 
<ompaul> j-linux, lets just try that
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: can you ask thoreauputic or someone who knows stuff, i think i cant help you
* thoreauputic runs away
<Drgb> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser collaps
<Kamping_Kaiser> *collapses
<Hobbsee> Madeye: and when you follow Kamping_Kaiser's instructions, make sure you hit "b" to boot, not esc :P
<Drgb> Kamping_Kaiser, of course, if thoreauputic wants
<j-linux> ompaul: ok, rebooting with the install CD.  there is something strange about the ThinkPad harddrive, I think....
<j-linux> I'm at the boot prompt
<paal> got the camera to work :p
<Madeye> Hobbsee, okay
<paal> thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<ompaul> choose ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: wtf?
<thoreauputic> Drgb: just ask and see if anyone can help :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd paal
<j-linux> ompaul: type "ubuntu" ?
<Drgb> ok, thoreauputic can I give you the pastebin link?
<ompaul> no
<new2ubuntu> Also, if I cant get the onboard conexant modem working, can someone suggest a PCMCIA modem that will positively work with Ubuntu/other flavors of Linux?
<thoreauputic> Drgb: sure
<Hobbsee> Madeye: after you follow Kamping_Kaiser's instructions, that is
<j-linux> ompaul: it's just a prompt that says "boot:"
<Drgb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6142
<j-linux> I usually hit enter at this point.
<thoreauputic> Drgb: no guarantee I can help though
<ompaul> j-linux, do that
<Drgb> lol, don't worry
<j-linux> ok
<Drgb> everything can be helpful
<j-linux> booting
<ompaul> j-linux, can you give me a minute I want to get some coffee installed to myself
<j-linux> ompaul: no problem... should I select the languages?
<ompaul> j-linux, yes
<j-linux> ok... thanks.
<thoreauputic> Drgb: I know nothing about Perl - but should that say "update" ?
<ompaul> j-linux, sorry was that screen the one that offers "server" as an option/
<irvin> new2ubuntu: better get an external modem
<ompaul> j-linux, the first screen?
<j-linux> ompaul: tes
<Drgb> thoreauputic, update what? i've tried apt-get install libmd5-perl
<j-linux> yes
<j-linux> I can go back...
<Drgb> i thought it could work
<Drgb> but i had the same result
<ompaul> j-linux, lets reboot and choose server
<Drgb> the apt-get install perl
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry thoreauputic, i just had to bail *head exploded*
<thoreauputic> Drgb: no I mean line 300
<ompaul> j-linux, back in a sec kettle and coffee :)
<Drgb> i don't know what to do now :/
<j-linux> ompaul: no problem, thanks for your help.
<Drgb> thoreauputic, can you explain better please? i have not understood
<troouble-boot> hi i installed ubuntu- now  i installed windowxp when computer starts it shows just windows how can i get back my ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Drgb: try editing line 300 to say UPDATE instead of UTDATE
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> troouble-boot: check the second link there...
<Drgb> thoreauputic, ah, lol, ok, I'll try
<troouble-boot> no i dont get it
<Drgb> thoreauputic, uhh....no...there are something like 1k of "UTDATE" so I think it's not a mistake
<thoreauputic> Drgb: OK - it was just a guess :)
<troouble-boot> i dont have a live cd
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, booted started the upslash but then I got /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. #
<new2ubuntu> whoops..
<Drgb> maybe I should learn perl....omg...
<thoreauputic> Drgb: what are you trying to do, by the way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drgb: have you checked gnupods home for known bugts?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: that's a problem with your menu.list IIRC
<Drgb> thoreauputic, I'm trying to convert a GNUtunesDB.xml into an ItunesDB file....yes Kamping_Kaiser I did
<thoreauputic> ah gnupod - /me is ignorant on this subject
<hypernewbie> anyoen do any opengl here
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, hmm and now is it possible to fix it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: got a live cd?
<ompaul> j-linux, how far have you gotten?
<Drgb> guys, guys, guys...I think I've got the answer...but you have to give me the second part of it
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  yeah sure, what part of it shall I  edit ?
<j-linux> ompaul: I'm at the configure the network... I have to type in the static IP
<ompaul> no you can choose dhcp if your network is
<Drgb> I'm almost sure it's  missing library but....which one?????
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: does the computer have internet access? for pastebining? or are you on the box?
<thoreauputic> Drgb: apt-cache depends <your package>  might help
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm on Desktop and the operation being on Laptop.
<troouble-boot> can anyone help me
<troouble-boot> hi i installed ubuntu- now  i installed windowxp when computer starts it shows just windows how can i get back my ubuntu
<ompaul> j-linux, able to - sorry I am not able to keep my brain together enough to put a full sentence on the one line :-/
<Drgb> thoreauputic, what's "my-package"?
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  but I can config internet on lapto to paste stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> (21:23:30) Drgb: Reading from filehandle failed at /usr/share/perl5/GNUpod/FooBar.pm line 300.
<thoreauputic> Drgb: but apt should have taken care of that
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, great job
<j-linux> ompaul: ok... no problem... maybe time for some sleep?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: ok
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, try to install grub to the mbr urself
<troouble-boot> how
<thoreauputic> Drgb: whatever you tried to install -  libmd5-perl  ?
<Drgb> yep...
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  want me to paste menu.ls ?
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot: not sure, google?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell troouble-boot about grub
<Drgb> the depending package is "perl"
<hypernewbie> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Drgb> i installed that too...BUT!!!!!!!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: yes thanks.
<Drgb> hey, I've got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i might get more after that
<hypernewbie> ahh
<thoreauputic> Drgb: well that's there by default...
<hypernewbie> thx bot
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  :-)  one sec lemme get into desktop and mount boot
<ompaul> j-linux, it is 11:30 am, so sleep na, I just worked so many hours coming up to christmas, I am slowly waking today :)
<Drgb> I'm using perl5, not perl...so i think I can switch my per interpreter to perl
<Drgb> LET'STRY!
<troouble-boot> thanx for the link but i still dont get it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: np
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, wot dont u get?
<troouble-boot> how to get my ubuntu to boot
<j-linux> ompaul:   you must be in Europe?  I'm in Hawaii... 1:30am... :S
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, hold on a sec
<j-linux> other side of the planet..
<ompaul> j-linux, the most westerly side of europe :)
<murtun> hey all
<murtun> I am having some sound problems
<murtun> in that i don;t have any :P
<murtun> Alsaconfig is not found
<murtun> and apt-get install alsaconfig does not work
<murtun> what should i do?
<j-linux> I'm 3 weeks behind on work becuase of this laptop problem... my other one broke... This one won't install Linux.... I prefer dual boot but will survive with LInux-only
<hypernewbie>  troouble-boot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<j-linux> Will not be happy with Windows-only
<ompaul> alsactl
<troouble-boot> yes i am readin that link
<troouble-boot> i insert the ubuntu cd it starts to boot and to install ubuntu
<murtun> ompaul, what does that let me do?
<ompaul> murtun, that is something that I have installed
<murtun> i'm reading that man pages now
<ompaul> murtun, alsamixer is what I actually use for settings
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, LiveCD
<murtun> Would i not be able to use alsaconfig, i find it alot more simple
<j-linux> ompaul: what is your idea for the server thing?  Just install the server?
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, LiveCD it said
<troouble-boot> i dont have livecd
<ompaul> j-linux, yes then on the command line you can install the x stuff
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, i guess you'll need it...
<thoreauputic> murtun: anything happen if you do  "  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?
<thoreauputic> murtun: alsaconf is not in ubuntu btw
<ompaul> thoreauputic, have you seen my brain today?
<j-linux> ompaul: ok... I'll try going through it.  I'll delete all my partitions except the 4.2 GB factory restore one at the end of the disk...
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, do you need any of those two installations?
<Raskall> happy christmas day, everyone. :)
<murtun> thoreauputic, what is the alternative then?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: have I ever ? *grin*
<ompaul> hehe
<murtun> you too mate
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, cause the best way to fix such is format and rip through
<troouble-boot> i need to install just to boot
<troouble-boot> u mean to reinstall again
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, yup
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, BEST, BEST way
<rendi> hi how to compres multiple dir use tar ?
<troouble-boot> i hate reinstall
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, and this time, do things the right order
<thoreauputic> murtun: have you checked to see if any channels are muted? ( alsamixer or the volume control)
<ompaul> j-linux, yeap
<rendi> i wanna backup my site
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, trust me, if u dont need any of the two, format, its worth the trouble
<rendi> tar bla bla bla ??
<murtun> no
<thoreauputic> murtun: do that first then
<murtun> but i havn't even specified which sound card i want to ise
<troouble-boot> well i dont want to format just for a boot shit
<murtun> none are
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, well u can try fix it, but u need knowledge...lots of it
<murtun> all are fully up
<murtun> but it is looking at the intgrated Soundcard
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, (or u can always blame microsoft)
<murtun> i want to use another one
<thoreauputic> murtun: you have 2 sound cards?
<murtun> indeed
<troouble-boot> i installed osloader still it does not boot
<thoreauputic> I see
<murtun> one that is integrated (crap)
<Killalot> cna I change the subtitle size with gmplayer
<Killalot> ?
<Drgb> no way.....I'm desperate..............................I'll rape google some more..............
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, u cant install something and wish it boots. you'll have to do that grub crap
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, try synaptic and installing grub and see if that fixes it
<hypernewbie> troouble-boot, or lilo
<Kamping_Kaiser> grub
<hypernewbie> lilo
<thoreauputic> murtun: lspci | grep -i audio
<thoreauputic>   <-- does that show 2 cards ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu+lilo isnt so good i hear
<MickMcMack> Lilo?
<MickMcMack> O_o;;;;;;;;
<hypernewbie> my friend uses it without troub, bt meh i dont see difference
<hypernewbie> although i do hate grub
<hypernewbie> its managed to orget 7 windows installations so far on this comp
<hypernewbie> forget*
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: most people here use grub, so they are better at troubleshooting it - and it's a lot easier to kill your system with wrong lilo commands than wrong grub commands, i hear
<murtun> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<murtun> 0000:06:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<murtun> thoreauputic, i want to use that Cmedia one
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, probably. i'm out of knowledge for this one
<jenda> Anyone have a clue why I can't open my router's html interface through 192.168.1.1? It worked some time ago and doesn't now... and the internet connection works. Anyone?
<thoreauputic> murtun: well at least the system sees it
<thoreauputic> hang on
<murtun> k
<murtun> can i pm u mate?
<thoreauputic> murtun: system - preferences - sound
<mjr> jenda, your system probably doesn't have a 192.168 network address set up; try: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.0.0
<murtun> Sounds strange jenda, ping 192.168.1.1, does that work?
<thoreauputic> murtun: see if the drop down allows you to select it
<murtun> k
<ompaul> j-linux, how is it going
<jenda> murtun: that does
<murtun> k
<j-linux> ompaul:  It's doing the time zone configuration thing...  Still working...
<jenda> mjr: are you sure, and is there a way to undo that :)?
<Hobbsee> troouble-boot: did you try that page that you were sent?  the recovering ubuntu after installing windows?
<mjr> jenda, no, yes
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, he doesnt have live cd
<jenda> OK :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: several times
<j-linux> ompaul: it usually gets through most of the installation and even the reboot (although with errors)...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> live cd?
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, wouldn't u re-install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what for?
<ompaul> j-linux, well lets try this - shall we :)
<jenda> mjr: so I should restart the connection now?
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: for a screwed bootloader?  no, i'd try reinstalling the bootloader first!
<j-linux> ompaul:  I hope it works :)
<thoreauputic> murtun: I'm pretty sure that card is supported so it should work - if not you can google for the module/driver and modprobe it
<mjr> jenda, no?
<murtun> thoreauputic, System settings > Sound > Hardware ?
<j-linux> In two days I've installed Windows once (many hours and 6 CDs), and Linux about 3 times...
<mjr> jenda, you should just try the command and then try to contact the router
<Drgb> guys, I found the mail address of the "Digest::MD5" module creator........I think I'll mail him and ask for some help...I hope he knows perl :D
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, i hate bootloaders.
<ompaul> j-linux, well I have had failures before and it worked where a straight install did not
<jenda> mjr: I dunno. Why did you put 192.168.1.2 when the router should be 1.1?
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652 is also quite useful, it's under !reinstallgrub
<j-linux> ompaul:  it's a great idea... thanks.
<thoreauputic> murtun: no, there should be a drop down on the first tab I think
<murtun> right, i have no idea how to do tha kinda stuff :S
<murtun> Oh, there isn't
<paal> is there a software that show the weather where you live? temperature etc?
<mjr> jenda, because you don't want the same IP address for the computer as for the router...
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, leme check that, my knowledge of grub is negative
<jenda> mjr: Ah I see
<ompaul> paal, I use an extention to firefox for that
<j-linux> ompaul:  it is just starting to have errors.  A screen says that it detects XP on the drive... but I deleted it several installation ago!
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: top post, uses the standard installer to reinstall grub :P
<jenda> mjr: But it's supposed to be Dynamic IP
<thoreauputic> murtun: you should see General - Sound events - System bell
<ompaul> j-linux,  that is that last partition you did not delete
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, have u tried installing knoppix before?
<j-linux> ompaul-- maybe it is detecting the last partition
<j-linux> yes
<thoreauputic> murtun: on the General tab is your sound card
<jenda> mjr: is there a way to check the IPtable?
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, i tried once and i got a nice grub load fail error 15...
<j-linux> ompaul: should I install GRUB to the MBR?
<jenda> mjr: even without the router?
<mjr> jenda, doesn't matter, 192.168 is a private address space, and that :0 means that the address will be set up in _addition_ to your dynamic one
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: no, and i've had an error 15 before
<ompaul> j-linux, yes
<j-linux> ompaul: ok... here goes...
<jenda> OK
<murtun> thoreauputic, there is no drop down
<murtun> thoreauputic, just box;s
<j-linux> ompaul: nice... it skipped the part that always breaks it... and rebooted.
<thoreauputic> murtun: what do you see? is there a default sound card there? Should be
<ompaul> j-linux, that was the plan :-)
<j-linux> ompaul: now it's in GRUB, says there is Windows but just booted into Ubuntu..
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, wth is a grub error15?
<jenda> mjr: so is there a way to check the iptable?
<ompaul> that is great
<Madeye>  Kamping_Kaiser sorry but for some reason I cannot get menu.lst now
<thoreauputic> murtun: or are you loking in the wrong place?
<thoreauputic> *looking
<mjr> jenda, I don't know what you're asking
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: well, grub screwed up with one of the dapper updates, so i had to edit it manually, after getting an error 15
<ompaul> j-linux, did you want to install xp on this box ever?
<j-linux> ompaul: is there a way to later shrink the ext3 partition that has ubuntu and install XP?  I have a feeling the 6 CDs that IBM provides won't do it...
<j-linux> ompaul: yes... I would like to... just for work that other people give me.
<murtun> thoreauputic,  i am looking at: System settings > Sound and media >
<ompaul> j-linux, no you should install XP first
<jenda> mjr: I would like to know the IPs of components in the network. Like the router
<murtun> i am on kubuntu btw
<thoreauputic> murtun: I'm talking about System -Preferences - Sound
<ompaul> j-linux, then install ubuntu
<murtun> ohhh
<thoreauputic> murtun: *sigh*
<thoreauputic> murtun: I thought you were in ubuntu/gnome
<murtun> thoreauputic, ??
<Sh4d0x> hi thoreauputic, merry X-mas
<ompaul> j-linux, create a partition if 10 or so gigs for windows install it and then install ubuntu
<murtun> thoreauputic, yeah sorry aboutthat
<j-linux> ompaul: I will at least finish this install to see if I can even get Linux on this machine... no luck with 3 installs yet,.....  The problem with XP is that I can't shrink the NTFS partition for some reason.
<mjr> jenda, you can try ping -b 255.255.255.255
<thoreauputic> Sh4d0x: hi :)
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser,  a result of fdisk -l would help till I figure how to access menu.lst again ?
<ompaul> j-linux, well you can choose not to give it the full disk at the install stage
<j-linux> ompaul: I posted an earlier part of my story here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kLYuMv12.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madeye: sure
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, hmm...
<j-linux> ompaul: looks like Linux server is on the laptop...
<robert__> exit
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i have to warn you (well everyone) that my brains just gone dead. *totaly useless*
<ompaul> j-linux, that post is why this conversation is taking place
<ompaul> :)
<Hobbsee> Madeye: why cant you get to menu.lst?
<thoreauputic> murtun: dig around in kcontrol then
<j-linux> ompaul: I'm logged in... great so far.
<Madeye> Hobbsee, not sure why, I mounted /boot to mnt but there is no grub menu.lst
<murtun> thoreauputic, kk
<jenda> mjr: k, that gave me my PC and the sip phones. But not the router.
<ompaul> j-linux, now do this >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm xserver-xorg<<
<Kamping_Kaiser> why the hell does the grub resore instructions require the live cd?
<Hobbsee> Madeye: type "mount" and pastebin the output?
<j-linux> ompaul: ok..
<Kamping_Kaiser> honestly. how stupid can you get
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: i've often wondered that, i just use !reinstallgrub factoid...
<ompaul> j-linux, write this down I won't be here for you when the end part takes place
<j-linux> ok
<hypernewbie> !reinstallgrub
<ubotu> I guess reinstallgrub is to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<murtun> thoreauputic, ok, i go to >Sound system - Control center > hardware
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i stilll use !grub from when it was accurate.
<Hobbsee> true,  i think it changed
<mjr> jenda, that's because the router only has the 192.168 address, which I told you how to get to if you like
<murtun> and there is a drop down menu asking for me to select thr h/w
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: I'll try and remember the new one, but it's more the principal of the matter
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Madeye> Kamping_Kaiser, it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6144 Hobbsee result of mount http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6145
<cvt|ubuntu> i installed galaga so why isn't it in the games list?
<ompaul> j-linux, do this and then reboot :)  >>>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<<
<testmachine> hm
<murtun> thoreauputic, but none of my soundcards are listed
<mjr> jenda, (and in fact, it appears that your "router" is rather a bridge, but that's technicalities)
<jenda> mjr: I did that, but it didn't help, i think
<ompaul> j-linux, that will give you a basic ubuntu install
<testmachine> my firefox wont run as user anymore
<testmachine> only as root
<hypernewbie> hmm...one of the stupid ubuntu forums posts....was asking how the HELL u remove ubuntu??? u can't get rid of it with add/remove software!
<mjr> jenda, try ping 192.168.1.1
<thoreauputic> murtun: I'm in gnome so I can't help much I fear - you need someone like crimsun to help with sound anyway
<testmachine> but ok
<testmachine> showe time
<ompaul> j-linux, and so it is that I have to head off
<jenda> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jenda> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=0.736 ms
<jenda> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=0.732 ms
<jenda> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=254 time=0.817 ms
<jenda> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=254 time=0.733 ms
<jenda> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=254 time=0.852 ms
<ompaul> j-linux, enjoy it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jenda> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<jenda> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4003ms
<jenda> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.732/0.774/0.852/0.050 ms
<ompaul> jenda, DO NOT PASTE
<jenda> oops, sorry
<mjr> jenda, please don't paste here
<j-linux> ompaul: thanks for your help!
<murtun> nvm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jenda!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<murtun> thanks alot thoreauputic
<Drgb> uh oh....
<murtun> merry christmas all :)
<murtun> adois
<ompaul> j-linux, as I said enjoy
<Hobbsee> Madeye: sudo nano /mnt/work/boot/grub/menu.lst - does that work?
<mjr> jenda, anyway, that tells me that your computer now can contact the bridge at its IP
<thoreauputic> jenda: I'll remove the gag - but *don't * do that !
<j-linux> I will... :)
* ompaul high fives thoreauputic on ompaul's way out of the channel
<ompaul> have a nice day folks be it the 25th or 26th for you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jenda!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<ompaul> thoreauputic, the christmas spirit?
<ompaul> :)
<hypernewbie> u too
<thoreauputic> ompaul: sort of , yeah :)
<jenda> ompaul: lol...
<hypernewbie> !foo
<ubotu> methinks foo is $FOO %FOO  foo`ie
<thoreauputic> peace on earth, including #ubuntu :)
<ompaul> Zaijian!
<hypernewbie> god damn someone changed it!!!
<hypernewbie> !christmas
<ubotu> hypernewbie: I don't know, could you explain it?
<foxiness> when the the cd 3 of dapper will come out ?
<hypernewbie> ubotu christamas is somewhere around about now.
<ubotu> okay, hypernewbie
<Hobbsee> !tell hypernewbie about msgthebot
<hypernewbie> !christmas
<ubotu> I don't know, hypernewbie
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg without being banned.
<jenda> mjr: but what now?
<foxiness> haha
<Seveas> !foo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Seveas
<Seveas> good
<foxiness> haha
<Hobbsee> :P i took it out Seveas :)
<mjr> jenda, what do you mean what now?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, (y)
<hypernewbie> :(
<mjr> jenda, I haven't the foggiest what you want to do with all this information, you know :)
<foxiness> hypernewbie, hello :)
<Seveas> hypernewbie, next time bot abuse will be rewarded with a permanent ban
* hypernewbie thinks where is the spirit of christmas
<jenda> mjr: I'm trying to access the html interface (because I wont to check the IPs and set up a prot forward)
<mjr> jenda, yep, and you should be able to do that at 192.168.1.1 now
<foxiness> hypernewbie, if you want to play with ubotu , do that by '/msg ubotu !tell me'
* hypernewbie has non-permanent ip thx
<mjr> http://192.168.1.1 rather
<ubuntu> Hobbsee, Kamping_Kaiser it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6146
<Grapsus> hi
<jenda> mjr: But I can't
<jenda> mjr: It just doesn't load the html interface.
<Madeye> BrainDeadKK, Hobbsee it's madeye btw
<Hobbsee> just saw that :)
<Raskall> I am extremely happy with breezy on my new server, btw. All software is nearly perfectly configured from scratch with cron jobs and everything. Ubuntu is getting better and better. I am really anxious to see the next release.
<Grapsus> i can't install ubuntu, ihave an "debootstrap error" when it installs the base system, i tried 5.10 and 5.04 it's the same error
<mjr> jenda, if you have a proxy set in your browser, tell it not to use it. Otherwise, I'm out of ideas.
<everton137> Hi, can someone give me some tip of what I need to read to use a mp3playr machine one linux? thanks
<jenda> mjr: hmm no proxy AFAIK
<deFrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cthulhu> hi
<Grapsus> help me please
<cthulhu> can somebody help me with the IR support under linux
<Hobbsee> Madeye: didnt you have to change the top one to hd(0,2) or something?
<phreak97> how do i view a tasklist and end tasks (like alt ctrl delete in windows)?
<phreak97> firefox died
<Hobbsee> sorry, that darned pasting flood sent information out of my brain...
<Madeye> Hobbsee, I did but it seems it's not getting save
<Hobbsee> phreak97: top, in a terminal
<Madeye> saved*
<hypernewbie> phreak97, applications>system tools>system monitor
<thoreauputic> phreak97: try pkill firefox-bin
<Hobbsee> Madeye: where did you try to save it?  use control+x?
<hypernewbie> or gnome-system-monitor
<Hobbsee> Madeye: then hit y, enter
<phreak97> system monitor worked
<concept10> anyone else have problems with drag and drop in breezy?
<phreak97> can i set it up so that comes up when i get alt ctrl delete?
<Grapsus> can i try to install ubuntu true the network??
<hypernewbie> phreak97, nope, thats windows :)
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: phreak97 i thought you could, actually...
<Madeye> Hobbsee, and after I edit it from grub and then pressed b, I got error , damn I cannot remember what was the error after altering it to hd0,2
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, probably can
<apricot> please, a sound related question!!!
<Hobbsee> hypernewbie: phreak97 got no idea if it's still in date, but here http://ubuntuguide.org/#enablectrlaltdelopensystemmonitorgnome
<thoreauputic> System -Preferences -Keyboard Shortcuts perhaps?
<apricot> when i play music it feels like beyond the wall
<hypernewbie> thoreauputic ,nope
<Hobbsee> Madeye: might be worht trying again to see what the error was
<hypernewbie> apricot, volume, eq?
<apricot> maybe driver?
<Grapsus> every boby ignored me here, thank you very much
<hypernewbie> apricot, yeh linux sound does suck, but ubuntu has one of the better linux sounds
<hypernewbie> (i rekon)
<Madeye> Hobbsee, i'm talking now fromt the live CD, so isn't there anyway to test it without rebooting ?
<thoreauputic> Grapsus: not exactly - probably no one knew an answer
<apricot> is there a solution
<apricot> ?
<Hobbsee> Grapsus: there are plenty of people asking and answering questions, its' very easy to miss questions
<Hobbsee> Madeye: um...if you can give us the number of the error message, that would help...
<Grapsus> it's not too hard to say if ubuntu can be installed trough the network like debian?
<apricot> i have via sound driver for linux, but it is in rpm package, can you help me?
<hypernewbie> apricot, use alien
<deFrysk> apricot, dont install it
<hypernewbie> apricot or get a tar.gz package
<ravv> Grapsus, debian installer==ubuntu installer.
<thoreauputic> Grapsus: it can be - but at the moment it is kind of involved and AFAIK involves using a debian CD or floppies
<deFrysk> dont install it
<hypernewbie> apricot, or get a .deb, the best format for ubuntu
<deFrysk> apricot, check your settings first
<phreak97> where's my xchat directory?
<apricot> why to not instal it?
<Madeye> Hobbsee, ah ok, what happen is after alter it to hd0,2 upslash appear, then start to load modules then I got bin/bash error
<deFrysk> apricot, cos you dont need it
<Grapsus> hum ok so i can't
<hypernewbie> apricot, drivers + rpm+ ubuntu == bad
<Hobbsee> phreak97: locate xchat, probably somewhere in your home dir
<apricot> where do i check settings?
<hypernewbie> phreak97, look in usr/share?
<johan_> i try to install mplayer on ubuntu and dont find the correct sources.llist anyboyd can help me?
<deFrysk> apricot, richtklick the littlle speaker in the richt top
<Hobbsee> phreak97: or maybe usr/bin
<deFrysk> right
<Hobbsee> Madeye: sounds like you're making progress then, getting beyond grub...
<hypernewbie> Hobbsee, yep usr/bin
<thoreauputic> phreak97: what do you need to do?
<deFrysk> apricot, then open volume control
<Madeye> Hobbsee, hmm where should I look then ?
<Grapsus> i'll try ext2 instead of ext 3, maybe debootstrap wont crash
<deFrysk> and see if the settings are ok
<hypernewbie> johan_ did u edit the sources,list?
<phreak97> Install:
<phreak97> Place it in your ~/.xchat/ directory and restart X-Chat.
<thoreauputic> phreak97: there are several places xchat is installed - it depends why you need to know
<phreak97> i want to install a plugin
<thoreauputic> phreak97: ah - try ~/.xchat2
<phreak97> and i didnt install xchat, it came with the distro
<deFrysk> apricot, check if master and pcm are at about 80%
<thoreauputic> phreak97: yes I know :)
<Hobbsee> Madeye: um, well, that really depends on what the error it is, but google's a good place :P
<thoreauputic> phreak97: so it is installed by default in fact
<Madeye> Hobbsee, if I booted to windows and removed that new partition do you think the problem will be solved? or is there any software from windwos I can use to fix all this boot problem ? because I really need to get some work done ASAP
<Madeye> Hobbsee,  i know I become so annoying
<phreak97> ok, that worked
<Hobbsee> Madeye: not at all
<hypernewbie> Madeye, no windows software can fix all(anything)
<Hobbsee> Madeye: well, you could try booting to windows, and doing your work on there for a while, but...
<apricot> they are, but the sound still s...
<Madeye> Hobbsee,  all of my work under linux
<hypernewbie> Madeye, or the live-cd.....
<Hobbsee> Madeye: it really depends on what the error is, and if anyone else has had it/knows how to fix it
<thoreauputic> phreak97: don't bother to thank anyone - we live to serve you ;)
<deFrysk> apricot, via sound is perfectly supported by ubuntu
<Madeye> Hobbsee,  Ok, i'll boot now and write down the error message
<Hobbsee> good idea
<Madeye> thanks
<Seveas> thoreauputic, :)
<apricot> ok
<hypernewbie> so...anyone know any opengl?
<deFrysk> apricot, wich app gives you a poor quality ?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: happy whatever, dude :)
<apricot> but there is a difference
<Seveas> thoreauputic, likewise
<apricot> all music players!
<thoreauputic> Seveas: :)
<deFrysk> apricot, in gnome ?
<hypernewbie> :)
<apricot> but not the system sounds.
<apricot> yas gnome
<hypernewbie> apricot, u tried gstreamer 0.8-ffmpeg?
<apricot> and games like americas is good
<hypernewbie> i got that, that gives me pretty nice quality
<deFrysk> apricot, open gstreamer-properties and check if the output is set to esd and test is
<johan_> anybody knows what i have to add in sources.list for installing mplayer?
<chris_wong> I need some help with gnomad2. anyone?
<hypernewbie> johan_, just try everything
<Hobbsee> johan_: multiverse, then apt-cache search mplayer for the correct package
<hypernewbie> johan_, make sure u run apt-get update though
<Hobbsee> !tell johan_ about repos
<apricot> where is gstreamer?
<Seveas> apricot, installed by default..
<hypernewbie> apricot, packages.ubuntu.org
<deFrysk> apricot, use your console
<deFrysk> apricot, gstreamer-properties
<hypernewbie> apricot, gstreamer ffmpeg is not installed thouh
<apricot> yes it is esd
<deFrysk> apricot, test works fine ?
<apricot> no, the test failed
<deFrysk> apricot, then try alsa
<deFrysk> apricot, select alsa
<apricot> how, please?
<hypernewbie> apricot, press the big red button
<apricot> fail
<deFrysk> arrow down button next to output
<deFrysk> hypernewbie, shut up
* hypernewbie shuts up
<cvt|ubuntu> can java for websites be installed by synaptic?
<apricot> what now?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<deFrysk> apricot, this is wierd to be honest
<deFrysk> apricot you have an onboard soundchip ?
<londonboi2k3> Merry crimbo ppls, does anyone know of a webmail client I can use to access my mail remotly
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. When I try to mount a BIN file it complains about bad superblock. Is i because of I use ISO9660 when mounting or is the file bad? :/
<apricot> no, integrated nvidia
<Seveas> Pegasos989, BIN files can't be mounted
<Seveas> Pegasos989, use bchunk to convert it to iso
<deFrysk> apricot, and your motherboard does not have on board sound ?
<Pegasos989> ok, thanks a lot seveas
<apricot> yes, sorry onboard nvidia
<srbaker> yo
<hypernewbie> hi
<chris_wong> noone can help me with gnomad2?
<srbaker> if i install kubuntu desktop, will it switch me to kde righ taway?
<deFrysk> apricot, and a loose via sound card is what you use ??
<apricot> ?
<hypernewbie> srbaker, yep
<Pegasos989> !bchunk
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Bugger all, i dunno
<Hobbsee> srbaker: no, you log out, then choose your session (kde), then log in, and it will
<Seveas> chris_wong, not if you don't say what the problem is...
<deFrysk> apricot, you said you had via sound ?
<thoreauputic> srbaker: you just select it on login
<srbaker> okay.  will it install kdm as the default?
<apricot> no, i was thinking the card needed a new sounddriver
<srbaker> i'm thinkinga bout trying it, there are some kde apps i want to try out
<srbaker> and, are there any anti-rsi apps for KDE?  like workrave for gnome?
<thoreauputic> hypernewbie: if you don't know, please don't mislead people
<hypernewbie> thoreauputic, well it does switch right away does it...
<deFrysk> apricot, if you are using a seperate soundcard, make sure to disable onboard sound in your bios
<Seveas> srbaker, /sbin/shutdown is excellet against rsi :)
<chris_wong> seveas, i get this error: cannot set usb_set_configuration'
<thoreauputic> hypernewbie: no, you have to logout/in
<apricot> no, it is integrated
<apricot> soundcard
<deFrysk> ok
<thoreauputic> hypernewbie: it isn't magic, you know
<hypernewbie> thoreauputic yeh course
<srbaker> thx
<hypernewbie> thoreauputic: bah wahtever
<Sh4d0x> thoreauputic, lol on X-mas everything is possible ;) :D even magic ;)
<deFrysk> apricot, not sure how to fix this one maybe the next ubuntu-version wil support your soundchip better
<apricot> ok, must go now, thanks.
<thoreauputic> Sh4d0x: yes but computer operating systems don't know that ;-)
<hypernewbie> thoreauputic, until it comes to windows
<thoreauputic> hypernewbie: huh?
<hypernewbie> thoreauputic, windows does good magic on christmas
<Sh4d0x> thoreauputic :D imagination ;)
<hypernewbie> :)
* thoreauputic decides to ignore hypernewbie 's bizarre ramblings
<greenpenguin13> how come there are people on here at christmas? :)
<Sh4d0x> hypernewbie, the only present you get from windows on X-mas is a nice format C:  :D
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, because not everyone celebrates it?
<thoreauputic> greenpenguin13: there are people here 24/7/365
* hypernewbie is perfectly sane
<greenpenguin13> :-p
<hypernewbie> Sh4d0x, indeed. ormaybe a few boot errors
<Sh4d0x> hypernewbie, guess that's why we are all on ubuntu it offers exactly what you want from you os :D
<Sh4d0x> greenpenguin13: we are the die-hard linux kern :D
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, this is #ubuntu, not #windows-bashing
<hypernewbie> Sh4d0x, until u get onto an ubuntu chatrooom with no christmas spirit
<ratm_> when i download the newest ubuntu installation cd, does it include all necessary tools to compile a new kernel?
<londonboi2k3> uuare there any howtos for sqwebmail?
<deFrysk> ratm_, no
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, sry, it was stronger then myself -x-
<Seveas> ratm_, no you need gcc-3.4
<hypernewbie> Sh4d0x see what i mean?
<Seveas> if you use dapper, then all tools are included (apart from the kernel source) sice dapper uses gcc4 for the kernel
<Sh4d0x> hypernewbie , uhu, shall we make some x-mas sfeer in this room? :D
<Wilf> anyone installed the "lmsensors" package?
<deFrysk> hypernewbie, Sh4d0x try #ubuntu-offtopic
<johndarkhorse> Sh4d0x: perhaps better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, this is a support room, offtopic somewhere else
<hypernewbie> Sh4d0x, see wot i mean...
<Seveas> hypernewbie, enough.
<ratm_> Seveas, what is dapper? cant find anything on the page..
<deFrysk> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Seveas> ratm_, dapper is the development version of Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> hypernewbie: --->> #ubuntu-offtopic for Christmas spirit ;-)
<ratm_> hrm, so there is no installation (except of dapper) which can compile a new kernel without having an internet connection?
<Wilf> i wish i could name the next ubuntu version...
<Sh4d0x> hypernewbie :) guess we better stay ontopic yet :)
<cvt|ubuntu> on these java instructions, do i have to hit enter after each instruction in the terminal?
<Seveas> ratm_, hoary can do it too
<Sh4d0x> cvt|ubuntu, yup
<Sh4d0x> cvt|ubuntu, but that's only a few times :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hypernewbie!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<cvt|ubuntu> is it supposed to say No such file or directory?
<ratm_> ..so why can hoary but not 5.1?
<deFrysk> cvt|ubuntu, at least you dont have to reboot :D
<cvt|ubuntu> lol
<Seveas> ratm_, hoary uses 3.4 for everything, breezy 4.0 for all but the kernel
<Seveas> and there is no room for 2 c compilers on the cd
<Wilf> breezy picks up my ipod and gives it it's own little ipod icon on the desktop.
<deFrysk> cvt|ubuntu, it means you are not in the correct folder/directory
<Wilf> how awesome is that.
<Sh4d0x> guy's i'm off for my riding lessons, cheers xxx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<hypernewbie_> ok dudes calm down
<hypernewbie_> i'm sorry
<ratm_> so i could use hoary first..then compile the 2.6.14 and then upgrade to 5.10 ?
<viscount> having ant issues "Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/lib/tools.jar" but I have the sun-jdk-1.5 installed, ant just doesnt seem to realize it, can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.122.72.195]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> teamwork :)
<cvt|ubuntu> cool
<ratm_> teamwork?
<deFrysk> peace
<cvt|ubuntu> where should i install java?
<deFrysk> cvt|ubuntu, you downloaded the sunjava.bin (NOT sunjava.rpm.bin )?
<cvt|ubuntu> yes
<Seveas> cvt|ubuntu, then apt-get install java-package
<deFrysk> with the browser ?
<Seveas> and fakerooot make-jpkf filename-of-sun-file.bin
<deFrysk> if you downloaded irt wth firefox you have to cd Desktop , its the default downloadfolder in ubuntu
<cthulhu> error compiling lirc can somebody help me??
<deFrysk> irt = it
<Seveas> cthulhu, apt-get install lirc
<Hobbsee> cthulhu: and for future reference, pastebin the error and include it with your questoin :P
<cvt|ubuntu> Seveas, command not found
<Seveas> cvt|ubuntu, it's fakeroot, not fakerooot sorry
<deFrysk> ooh
<forkbomb> is there a free driver for softmodems?
<Seveas> no
<thoreauputic> forkbomb: depends which one
<forkbomb> cause i'm thriving on 14.4 k
<thoreauputic> forkbomb: my advice would be to get yourself a real hardware modem (serial port)
<cthulhu> Seveas, i tried installing it with apt, the installation goes well, but it doesnt seem to work
<forkbomb> thoreauputic, hmm
<Seveas> cthulhu, paste the commands you used and their output on the pastebin please
<thoreauputic> forkbomb: winmodems/softmodems are a pain
<forkbomb> thoreauputic, yes they are, i figures :)
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<korpix> g'day matee
<korpix> i just installed
<korpix> ubuntu
<korpix> and i cant setup my adsl
<korpix> im on xp right noq
<korpix> *Now
* MickMcMack goes 'roo-hunting.
<korpix> ..
<Wilf> arf arf stupid gdesklets...
<Wilf> work damn you!
<Seveas> korpix, please dont use enter as punctuation...
<mahangu> wtf are gdesklets
* Wilf punches gdesklets in the head
<Seveas> Wilf, :)
<thoreauputic> korpix: is it an USB modem or a router ?
<korpix> yes
<korpix> USB
<Seveas> Wilf, which desklet is breaking ?
<thoreauputic> korpix: do you know what sort? chipset?
<Wilf> all the ones related to lmsensors.
<korpix> umm
<Seveas> ah, did you install lmsensors?
<korpix> u mean modem name ?
<thoreauputic> korpix: ethernet connected routers are eaesier..
<korpix> d-link320G
<Seveas> korpix, name, chipset, lsusb output
<Wilf> Not yet...that's the problem...I can't figure out how to :<
<cvt|ubuntu> it says java-package is already the newest version. but i still can't use java
<korpix> nope
<Seveas> Wilf, apt-get install lm-sensors
<johndarkhorse> mahangu: gdesklets, adesklets and superkaramba are the same type of thing (they're like widgets)
<korpix> ..
<nele> hi! I need help about my /etc/network/interfaces please (spanish)
<Seveas> cvt|ubuntu, java-package is just the tool to turn the .bin file into a .deb
<korpix> wel
<korpix> ?
<cvt|ubuntu> oh
<Seveas> cvt|ubuntu, try this: fakeroot make-jpkg filename-of-sun-file.bin
<Wilf> well that was easy.
<Wilf> why isn't it listed in synaptic?
<korpix> umm
<korpix> help!!
<Seveas> cvt|ubuntu, and then: sudo dpkg -i sun*deb
<thoreauputic> korpix: more information needed
<Seveas> korpix, don't be annoying please
<korpix> k
<MickMcMack> korpix, Seveas asked you for some information already.
<MickMcMack> No-one can help you until you provide said information.
<korpix> yeh
<korpix> i said i dont know
<korpix> sffs.
<Seveas> korpix, then get the info
<korpix> from where?
<Seveas> and talk horizontal
<korpix> ...
<forkbomb> korpix, u on xp?
<korpix> yes
<forkbomb> korpix, should be easy to get on xp
<korpix> k
<korpix> command ?
<forkbomb> erm...
<viscount> Any ant guru's for some reason its unable to find my 1.5 java, and also more disturbing, can not find the jar tools either. Anyone know how to fix it up?
<thoreauputic> korpix:  else start with googling for  "d-link320G linux "
<Seveas> viscount, did you install ant and java via apt-get?
<korpix> aight mami
<thoreauputic> viscount:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<korpix> ehh
<korpix> only 2 hits
<korpix> and its nuffin
<forkbomb> lol
<korpix> =\
<viscount> Seveas, yes
<forkbomb> try device manager
<Mortis_kruul> Hi all! Look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl :)
<jenda> mjr: strange... I gat through to the router via telnet... but firefox can't do it.
<viscount> thoreauputic, already done that, didnt fix it
<korpix> and get what info ?
<viscount> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108149
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Seveas> ^-- korpix
<jenda> Mortis_kruul: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jenda> too late...
<korpix> Ok
<Seveas> just a spammer
<korpix> anywayz google found nuffin so what now ?
<Wilf> hmmm. Seveas, lmsensors is installed, however the desklets still don't work...I know my chipset is supported, it's an NVIDIA Nforce 2
<viscount> thoreauputic, Seveas any other ideas? did you see my link to the forum post?
<Seveas> viscount, no, please repeat it :)
<viscount> Seveas, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108149
<Seveas> Wilf, -ENOCLUE, I hate gdesklets and don't use them :)
<korpix> .....
<Wilf> fair enough, thanks anyway :)
<forkbomb> korpix, device info aint that hard to get on xp
<Seveas> viscount, update-alternatices --config javac
<thoreauputic> korpix: find out the info seveas asked for and come back when you have something we can help with
<Seveas> viscount, update-alternatices --config jar
<deFrysk> update-alternatives --config jar
<korpix> ahh
<korpix> maybe i dont know how to find out
<korpix> and still asking for help
<Wilf> korpix, just plug the modem into the second data layer of the mainframe, then repeat with the psudo-frame and put it in H
<thoreauputic> korpix: use your head and look
<Seveas> korpix, boot into linux, type lsusb, copy the output to paper, reboot into windows, put the output on the pastebin
<Seveas> and STOP USING TOO MUCH ENTERs
<korpix> haha
<thoreauputic> korpix: you are just expecting others to do the work for you
<korpix> ok
<korpix> well listen its my frist time using it
<korpix> so how can u be doing all the work ?
* deFrysk hands Seveas the valium jar
<forkbomb> korpix, the people here are mean.
<Seveas> argh
* korpix unzips
<korpix> hah
<jbueler> does anyone know why i would get this message "bash: make: command not found"?
<korpix> anywyz bbl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %korpix!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> *sigh* I feel a +q coming on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %forkbomb!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> my prophetic soul...
<jbueler> am i missing the make file?
<Wilf> you're no fun Seveas :<
<glick> excuse me does anyone here use gtk-gnutella?
<Seveas> Wilf, this channel is for support, not for fun :)
<Wilf> heh :$
<viscount> Seveas, thanks, getting closer :) but still no cigar for you! Ok, jar was set to gcj, changed now to sun1.5, java had only one option, but and still looking for sun1.4 and still cant find jar either, weird
<Seveas> and definitely not for non-listening losers
<viscount> Seveas, should I uninstall 1.4 perhaps?
<Madeye> finally I got into my system
<brenner> jbueler: have you installed build-essential?
<deFrysk> seeing Seveas in action = fun
<Seveas> viscount, it may help, ut it would be weird
<cthulhu> Seveas, ive posted the make output in pastebin
<glick> does anyone know what ports need to be open for it?
<jbueler> dont think so..
<jbueler> ill check
<Seveas> viscount, 'readlink -f `which java`'
<Seveas> viscount, what does that say>?
<viscount> Seveas, /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java
<Seveas> cthulhu, where?
<forkbomb__> dude this admin has pms
<Madeye> Seveas, I have 10GB unallocated space, I want to make it shared partition between linux and windows, which is best, partitioning it from linux or windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i088224138.rivernet.com.au]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ban avoiding is sooo lame
<jbueler> that was it thanks
<cthulhu> Seveas, pastebin.com/478257
<glick> does anyone know why my gnutella hasnt been able to connect?
<win[X] amp> i need help to set my wi-Fi
<glick> my gnutella-gtk
<win[X] amp> i use atheros
<win[X] amp> theres anyone can help me?
<Seveas> cthulhu, why don't you simply install lirc from the repositories?
* viscount sips his tea and comtemplates how long it will take for him to fix this before he can get back to real work, then feels a calming rush as his thought controll medication kicks in to quell these disturbing thoughts.
<cthulhu> Seveas, i did it, but it didnt seem to work
<glick> gtk says "Running an old version"
<glick> and it wont connect to any peers
<cthulhu> it installs correctly
<cthulhu> but...
<brenner> jbueler: np
<Seveas> cthulhu, what are the symptoms?
<MickMcMack> O_o
<Madeye> guys  I have 10GB unallocated space, I want to make it shared partition between linux and windows, which is best, partitioning it from linux or windows?
<Seveas> win[X] amp, atheros should work out of the box (these words flow through an atheros chip), what's the problem?
<jenda> Madeye: From Linux, as FAT32
<johndarkhorse> Madeye: linux will allow you to partition and format in any FS you wish
<Seveas> Madeye, as long as it's formatter as fat it makes no differnce whether to do it from win or lin
<deFrysk> Madeye, fat32 is a good choice for sharing
<glick> do you think i have to upgrade?
<jenda> prabably glick
<cthulhu> Seveas, when i run IRkick, it says taht theres no IR device available
<Madeye> Seveas, hmm because I did that before few minutes and I was unable to boot to my system, because actually I resized C:/ to get these 10GB when I resized it I couldn't boot to system then I deleted the partition and things worked
<glick> jenda, but the repositories only have the old one
<Madeye> now I;m asking just not to fall again in that hell
<jbueler> does anyone know what repos vamps is in?
<Seveas> cthulhu, apt-get build-dep lirc
<Seveas> and retry compiling
<cthulhu> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<jenda> glick: I see... no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.122.72.218]  by Seveas
<jenda> Seveas: watch forkbomb
<jenda> ah ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*hypernew@*]  by Seveas
<nulltix> anywayz
<nulltix> sorry for being rude and i got the info
<viscount> would it be a really bad horrid thing that might break my system if i removed gcj?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d58-104-129-112.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
<Seveas> I hate ban avoiders
<Seveas> viscount, not that I know of
<YAMAN> hello
<BrainDeadKK> wow. banned optus
<greenpenguin13> afternoon
<cthulhu> Seveas, do i have to restart the computer??
<YAMAN> slm nas0131ls0131n0131z
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> what the fuck is up with everyone?
<MickMcMack> Seveas, shouldn't ban-evadors get g-lined?
<Seveas> it's christmas and all the trolls wake up...
<johndarkhorse> MickMcMack: we do what we can
<mifritscher> is that normal that on freenode kicking people is called left #chan (requested by xy) ?
<j-linux> well... finally got Ubuntu installed on the ThinkPad T43 -- very difficult, but it's working great.  Breezy is much better than Hoary and Hoary was great.
<Seveas> mifritscher, that's not a /kick but a /remove
* viscount looks around for a christmas troll
<poimen> :)
<Seveas> we prefer to use /remove because it does not trigger auto-rejoin
<mifritscher> ah, ok
<mifritscher> thanks for the info ;)
<linkd> oh no! not ubuntu!
<Mortis> Hi all! Look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl :)
<linkd> merry christmas folks. now i gotta try and get my new fancy speackers working with my box hehe
<Seveas> more fuckers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
<viscount> Seveas, are these guys serious?
<Seveas> yes, I am banning complete providers
<linkd> hi mite` :P
<viscount> like whats the fooking point of doing that stuff
<Seveas> viscount, nothing at all
<viscount> totally ignorant
<MickMcMack> What the deuce?
<viscount> lol
<Seveas> hi MickMcMack :)
<Seveas> ah crap
<Seveas> netsplit
<linkd> :(
<Toma-> Seveas: is your site up? :/
<Yagisan> hmm
<Seveas> like we don't have enough shit already
<MickMcMack> Hmmmz.
<Seveas> ubotu, tell Toma- about seveas
* deFrysk thought he saw a mass ban ;p
<poimen> lol
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<greenpenguin13> woah what was that about?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<poimen> Sevean what shit we have?
<cthulhu> Seveas, do i have to restart the computer??
<Tuxist> hi i have a problem with the new nvidia driver
<Yagisan> Seveas: Isn't it the day when things go wrong: Anyway, hows your day ?
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, freenode has the hickups :)
<Seveas> Yagisan, not bad :)
<greenpenguin13> lol :-p
<Seveas> cthulhu, no
<glick> anyone know why i might not be able to connect to any peers with gtk-gnutella
<MickMcMack> Freenode's been doing this for a couple of days now. :(
<MickMcMack> Regularly.
<glick> it doesnt seem to be trying to connect to anything
<linkd> glick: u behind a router or firewall?
<glick> linkd, yes
<viscount> Seveas, gcj isnt even installed.. why is ant looking for java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/lib/tools.jar   ...j2se1.4 just got removed as well.. but still it searches.. I cant even find any ant config files.. egads
<no_gatez_fan> more than a couple days, about a week
<Yagisan> jbueler: IIRC someone on debian mentors is looking for a vamps sponser - assuming they get one soon, it will end up in dapper universe
<cthulhu> Seveas i did  apt-get build-dep lirc, but i get the same message in IRKick: no IR device available.
<MickMcMack> no_gatez_fan, true - It's probably just that I've only really noticed it recently.
<no_gatez_fan> perhaps
<Tuxist> have anybody solution with new nvidia and ubuntu dapper
<linkd> glick: hmm, im reading the gtk-gnutella FAQ and it says you dont *need* ports forwarding but it works better if u do
<glick> linkd, right
<linkd> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/en/?page=faq#gnet1
<glick> linkd, yeah i read that too
<glick> which is why im confused
<linkd> ah :/
<glick> what else is there besides gtk-gnutella?
<Toma-> glick: limewire
<linkd> limewire
<glick> oh god
<linkd> do u have any error messages associated with the connection issue?
<Toma-> glick: nicotine, or even torrents
<Inf3ctedFx> I have it, limewire.. it works just fine
<glick> linkd, yeah here is a link http://pastebin.com/478262
<Yagisan> Seveas: You know, if you were to ban both optus, and telstra, you would block a large portion of australia from connecting
<BrainDeadKK> do it!
<Wilf> Not me though :P
<cvt|ubuntu> pictures looked stretched; does anyone know how to fix this/
<Seveas> Yagisan, why would I want to do that?
<cthulhu> Seveas i did  apt-get build-dep lirc, but i get the same message in IRKick: no IR device available.
<Seveas> cthulhu, apt-get build dep only makes sure you can *compile* lirc
<BrainDeadKK> lol. iinet eh wilf
<linkd> glick: hmm those messages are what i get when i run it, except it works fine for me
<jenda> Seveas: you wouldn't and that's his point.
<cthulhu> Seveas, ohhh
<linkd> glick: it does suggest upgrading to the latest version tho
<cthulhu> ok
<Wilf> Yep, the third biggest aussie ISP...
<BrainDeadKK> actualy don't ban telstra, hobbsee is with them ;)
<faked> hi arround, i just discovered "dapper" is really cool. You don't need root-permissions for all commands in /sbin :))
<glick> right but this is the latest ubuntu version
<BrainDeadKK> faked: pardon?
<jbueler> can someone help me find 'growisofs' ?
<BrainDeadKK> Wilf: I'm with Internode
<linkd> indeed, but ubuntu versions are released awhile after the actual version is
<Inf3ctedFx> glick: use limewire
<faked> BrainDeadKK: every user can execute all commands from /sbin without sudo
<Seveas> faked, that's not new in dapper
<Wilf> BrainDeadKK, ah ok.
<linkd> i have no idea what could be causing ur problem. i would suggest packet sniffing to locating possible problems, but thats abit excessive, so id suggest finding another peice of software
<Toma-> there are no telstra or optus bans in the ban list.... what are u guys talking about?
<faked> Seveas: the same in breezy??
<linkd> if it doesnt work with other peices of software then at least u know its not the program!
<Seveas> same in every distro
<Seveas> even in every unix version
<faked> Seveas: every user can use fdisk in every unix-version??
* linkd hides behind his chair
<faked> Seveas: every user can use fdisk in every unix-version??
<cthulhu> Seveas, i run make but it still didnt compile
<Toma-> ouch
<faked> Seveas: every user can use mkfs.xxx without sudo?
<MickMcMack> -_-
<Toma-> faked: yes. but you cant do squat with it
* MickMcMack pets freenode.
<cthulhu> Seveas, i get the same errors
<Toma-> faked: you need root persmissions to use /dev entries
<glick> umm it looks like the 0.95.x series of gtk-gnutella have been banned and the 0.96.x versions are manditory according to the website
<Toma-> faked: the mkfs command can be used to make virtual drives too. kinda like isos
<glick> so who should i tell that to so they upgrade the versions?
<faked> Toba: cfdisk /dev/hda works to me in dapper as user
<Toma-> glick: i can connect with 0.95.4
<linkd> glick: heh, that could indeed be a good reason
<glick> so how do i let the maintainers know to upgrade it in the repos>
<glick> ?
<linkd> glick: hmm im not sure, ud have to look thru the ubuntu webby for contact details of someone i think.
<Toma-> faked: well guess what u can do?
<Toma-> thats right! file a bug! :D
<Toma-> congrats.
<faked> Toba: I just wrote a new partition table as user, thats fine :)
<Toma-> its Toma- thx
<faked> Toma-: a: I just wrote a new partition table as user, thats fine :)
<faked> Toma-: oh, sorry
<cthulhu> Seveas, i get the same errors when runing make
<madeye> Seveas I have just formated that shared partition as FAT32, linux has no problem in seeing it, but windows cannot see it as VOLUM.
<Seveas> cthulhu, in that case I have no diea
<cthulhu> : (
<Seveas> madeye, did you also change the partition type with cfdisk?
<Toma-> faked: funny thing about development releases.... theyre whats called 'buggy'. meaning it has lots of bugs. its up to you to provide debugging output of all this to the development team, so they can further the production of a fantastic os.
<madeye> Seveas No, I don't know what's cfdisk...
<linkd> glick: there is actually .deb packages on the sf.net download page. i assume these are debian, not ubuntu, packages, but i like to live dangerously and it doesnt ussual do any harm :P
<madeye> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Yagisan> glick: file a bug at launchpad
<faked> Toma-: do you know the link of ubuntu-bts?
<madeye> Seveas ok i'll boot to linux now to do the cfdisk now, but to what type I have to change it /
<glick> yeah im talkin to one of the ubuntu maintainerrs for that package right now
<Inf3ctedFx> glick: what was the problem u had with gnutella?
<Inf3ctedFx> it wont connect?
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, its expired
<Toma-> what the heck is ubuntu-bts?
<glick> the version that comes with ubuntu
<Seveas> madeye, cfdisk will tell you :)
<Inf3ctedFx> well th?
<viscount> Seveas, ah fixed it :) --purge java-gcj-compa
<Inf3ctedFx> I just made a apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<rikai> Happy giftmas to all.
<viscount> compat*
<Inf3ctedFx> glick:
<linkd> heh, giftmas
<Seveas> viscount, cool, I'll remember that trick
<Inf3ctedFx> the 0.95 version?
<MickMcMack> Freenode has a hangover from Christmas Eve dinner. -_-
<viscount> rikai, coal for u
<Seveas> MickMcMack, :)
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, yeah its expored
<glick> expired
<Inf3ctedFx> danm it
<rikai> viscount, sweet! i was thinking of having a winter babrecue anyway :)
<Inf3ctedFx> ok, so has 2b the laters one?
<jbueler> I need help installing growisofs
<linkd> Inf3ctedFx: this is from the gtk-gnutella webby, dated 22 nov.: Version 0.96b is a beta version of forthcoming 0.96. It is now mandatory to use this beta version as the 0.95.x series is about to expire on November 26th.
<SevenIsPrime> Hi everybody
<thoreauputic> a lot of users are working on having a hangover tomorrow, judging by what's happening here today ;-)
<jbueler> anyone help?
<BrainDeadKK> lol
<viscount> rikai, in that case im upgrading your coal to dung, have fun with that BBQ
<Seveas> jbueler, sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools
<rikai> viscount, ah, gottal loved steamed dung ;;<
<viscount> haha ;p
<SevenIsPrime> Can anyone help a Debian-user to convert to Kubuntu? I am fed up with ancient software from "stable" and frequent dependency hell in "testing" or "unstable".
<viscount> dung is still a primare fuel source to many millions of people on earth
<rikai> ubuntu's gtk-gnutela wont work any more?
<jbueler> Seveas: growisofs comes with that package?
<Seveas> jbueler, yes
<BrainDeadKK> SevenIsPrime: we can try to help
<viscount> Seveas, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=602913#post602913
<jbueler> Seveas: ok thanks...
<apricot> hello
<HeartBT> Dapper users?
<HeartBT> hi
<BrainDeadKK> hi :) wb hea
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT:
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: Thanks. I am a bit reluctant to change because there are so many debian packages out there. Can I use debian packages in Kubuntu or only "Kubuntu-way-of-debian" packages?
<apricot> please, why does a long time for configuring network devices on startup?
<Seveas> SevenIsPrime, (K)Ubuntu have all that's in Debian
<HeartBT> Hey, off work now.
<SevenIsPrime> apricot: Perhaps because you are not connected to a network?
<BrainDeadKK> SevenIsPrime: it's recomended to use th (k)ubuntu packages
<BrainDeadKK> but you can use debians if you have to
<apricot> ?
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: Ok. So "aptitude" or "apt-get" are still available and used for Kubuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> so glick  do u recomend gtk-gnutella instead limewire?
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: Just a different repository is used?
<Ubunti_Ki> what's the URL that guides ubuntu ?
<vivid> isnt kubuntu ubuntu with kde instead of gnome?
<tom> where can I find grub-set-default in ubuntu ? (dapper)
<BrainDeadKK> SevenIsPrime: yes to both
<BrainDeadKK> vivid: yes
<HeartBT> BrainDeadKK, you run dapper,  you have networkmanager on there?
<Ubunti_Ki> vivid, yes
<SevenIsPrime> apricot: There are some nasty timeouts if you are not connected to a network or wait for DHCP to not find a server
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, hell yes
<vivid> so why would they use something other than apt-get..
<johndarkhorse> BrainDeadKK: not so. debian binaries can mungle the machine
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: Cool.
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT: yeh
<Inf3ctedFx> look these 2 ...
<Inf3ctedFx>  	GTK1_gtk-gnutella_0.96.0-0_i386.deb   	1969168  	951  	i386  	.deb
<Inf3ctedFx>   	GTK2_gtk-gnutella_0.96.0-0_i386.deb 	2014864 	1827 	i386 	.deb
<apricot> ok, how to disable
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: Which version should I try, the dapper beta or the ... errm .. .breezy stable?
<HeartBT> BrainDeadKK, how's it working?  snags, bugs, blah, blah.
<johndarkhorse> BrainDeadKK: better to use debian source and build it (or have apt build it)
<Ubunti_Ki> Strange that when I boot my Laptop it reads Ubuntu....not kubuntu.....but it reads Kubuntu in my other laptop.
<Inf3ctedFx> which one?
<BrainDeadKK> johndarkhorse: wasnt the question 'but different repositories'?
<linkd> Inf3ctedFx: yea but those are debian packages, may not work on ubuntu at all :P
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT: don't use it. i do my network config by hand
<linkd> Inf3ctedFx: im just about to install gtk1 anyway ill let u know how it goes if u like
<apricot> it tells me configuring network devices
<apricot> what is it doing?
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, the latest version
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: If I understand right, the "infrastructure" of Kubuntu is the same as debians. You just use a different installer and different packages. Correct?
<HeartBT> BrainDeadKK, your hardcore man.  just too hardcore.
<Inf3ctedFx> ok linkd  r u going to install deb package?
<linkd> meh yea that worked fine. not as good looking as the preversion ubuntu package but it works
<linkd> thats correct Inf3ctedFx
<Inf3ctedFx> glick:  those r the latest version
<linkd> *previous
<BrainDeadKK> SevenIsPrime: basicly yes. but with sudo (main difference)
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, no the latest ubuntu versions are not the latest version
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT: no, it's just eaier over ssh ;)
<glick> the latest ubuntu version is infact expired
<glick> and wont work anymore
<Toma-> glick: works fine here
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: So any user can screw up the system by automatically sudoing for apt-get???
<Inf3ctedFx> no glick . i'm going to donwload it from sourceforge
<glick> Toma-, what version
<linkd> glick: he was working about the debian packages the gtk-gnutella team offer on sourceforge
<linkd> *talking
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: I'd rather just have root to be able to install software etc.
<glick> ah
<glick> yah
<glick> the debian one has a later one
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: the infrastructure of kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu are the same. they are based on debian "source" not debian binaries
<BrainDeadKK> SevenIsPrime: your first user is like root
<Toma-> 0.95.4
<HeartBT> BrainDeadKK, sure, Hey real quick, if your running cd2, tell me what version NM you have there?
<BrainDeadKK> just not as powerfull
<Inf3ctedFx> Toma-:  did u install the deb package?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: Thanks for the info :
<glick> Toma-, the website says the the .95.x are expireing and it will be manditory to upgrade
<Toma-> nope
<johndarkhorse> BrainDeadKK: sudo is just as 'powerful' as a root account
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT: sure
<jenda> Anyone have experience with telnet?
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: ARGH! Thats like windoze!
<linkd> jenda: what do u need to know?
<SevenIsPrime> BrainDeadKK: So I have to add a second user and force him to be non-root??
<BrainDeadKK> arh. what hvae i done now?
<MickMcMack> xD!
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT: i just upgrade, i don't use the cds
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: any additional users will not have sudo ability
<Inf3ctedFx> so.. Toma-  is working the one comes with ubuntu?
<apricot> what about modem connections, do i need to buy driver for my modem
<BrainDeadKK> i have Gnome 2.13.3
<apricot> what about modem connections, do i need to buy driver for my modem
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: So if I call the first user "root" all is well?
* SevenIsPrime <-- puzzled
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: i wouldn't
<apricot> realy?
<Toma-> Inf3ctedFx: correct-a-mundo.
<HeartBT> BrainDeadKK, so you're running cvs, basically, not going to help me.  Thanks, bbiab.
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: I just want root to be root. Nobody else.
<BrainDeadKK> HeartBT: no, I'm not runnign cvs. I'm running dapper
<jenda> linkd: I cannot access my router's (zyxel prestige 650R-33) web configurator (anymore - It used to work). So I'm trying to either enable it again, or at least find out my PC's IP address and set up a port forward (44990) to it.
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: use a user name that is not "root" cuz *buntu doesnt work well with 'root' as a username
<Inf3ctedFx> www.notpron.com <-- check this out.. whoevee play this one let me know, I'm stock on lvl 20  :(
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: Sounds like apples approach ...
<MickMcMack> I hate that site.
<MickMcMack> So much.
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: and it works fine.
<Inf3ctedFx> lol MickMcMack  why?
<MickMcMack> Frustration++.
<zoka> is it possible to put in the file browser toolbar custom tools, I would like to put terminal shortcut there and when click to open terminal with that working directory
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: So I have to keep in mind not to work as "root" or my first user, instead of just root. Strange concept.
<Inf3ctedFx> well linkd works?
<MickMcMack> zoka, Konqueror already has that.
<jenda> SevenIsPrime: You can enable the root account from a normal user's account. If you want, you can then remove the normal user... bt not recommended, I guess :)
<zoka> I use ubuntu
<linkd> jenda: eeek. routers are normally located about 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1 for most home routers.
<zoka> and gnome
<linkd> jenda: have u tried using those IPs in a browser?
<Inf3ctedFx> 192.168.1.1
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: i'm not privy to the start of your line of chat, what is the matter with your prime user?
<MickMcMack> Does Konqueror not work with GNOME? :s
<jenda> linkd: I know the IP - 192.168.1.1 and I can connect to it useing telnet, but not firefox.
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: Hmm ... I just don't see any reason for not calling it "root"
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, your first user is NOT root.
<zoka> zoran@ubuntuzoran:~$ konqueror
<zoka> bash: konqueror: command not found
<johndarkhorse> MickMcMack: anything you can d/l from the repos will work anywhere on *buntu
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: That's why I "complain".
<johndarkhorse> zoka: have you installed konqueror?
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, your first user, as it were, is the only user who has the ability to su to root.
<glick> works like a charm again
<linkd> hmm, jenda, the only reason i could think of that happening if the routers http daemon had a problem and died, you could try restarting the router by turning off the power and see if that works, other than that, "telnet 192.168.1.1" then type in ur user/pass
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: sudo gives you the same powers as a root account
<Toma-> glick: new gtk-gnuetlla?
<Inf3ctedFx> glick:  what the gtk-gnutella?
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: I understand. So ... why on earth not stick with the "root" as first user concept and leave it as it was?
<MickMcMack> johndarkhorse, some Window Managers don't like some DE programs.
<glick> Toma-, Inf3ctedFx  yeah
<Inf3ctedFx> which one the one from ubuntu or the deb package
<Toma-> rad. im downloading now, just for the hell of it :D
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: I know and I think it opens a can of worms security wise to give that sudo power to the user.
<jenda> linkd: I can get through with telnet. But I don't know how to set up port forwarding in there, nor look at the IP table.
<freak4pc> hey
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, the maintainer walked me through downloading the source from debian mirrors and making a ubuntu package
<freak4pc> How are everyone? :-)
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: All I am wondering is why you need to have that "sudo" power as a user. Be you "first" user or anybody else that is non-root.
<Toma-> hmmmm with the deb control_file?
<Inf3ctedFx> show me the website so I can do it glick
<jenda> SevenIsPrime: so that you don't need to switch users all the time
<freak4pc> Does anybody know where i can get an Assembly Compiler and IDE?
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, ubuntu is aimed at desktops. Where the first user WANTS to be able to use root without having to actually switch users.
<linkd> jenda: i think u might want to consult ur routers manual for info on that, im not sure how to do that.
<SevenIsPrime> jenda: Pardon me, but I work months on a reguar account without a need to switch accounts.
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, there is no website i chatted with the maintainer
<glick> if you want i can send you the .deb i just built
<Inf3ctedFx> I dont get it glick  sorry I'm kind of new on linux
<SevenIsPrime> jenda: After a system is set up, you don't need root access unless you want to fiddle with the configuration or add/remove software.
<glick> i dont really know what i did
<freak4pc> anyone?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok glick  will b good
<Inf3ctedFx> can u send me that?
<glick> you want it?
<glick> yeah sure
<jenda> linkd: Ah well... not much in there. Unless I found a better online manual... thanks anyway
<linkd> glick: did it look as good as the previous version? or does it look like the old gtk?
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, on a Desktop, you want to add/remove software almost all the time.
<MickMcMack> :s
<freak4pc> Does anybody know where i can get an Assembly Compiler and IDE?
<linkd> jenda: sorry i couldnt help more :(
<glick> linkd, it looks the same except it works well
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, give me a sex.
<MickMcMack> *sec
<MickMcMack> **sec
<freak4pc> k , thank u
<freak4pc> xD
<linkd> glick: ill have a copy of the .deb then if ur offering :P
<MickMcMack> Bad Mick. :(
<Toma-> glick: did you comple it with --with-gtk2 ?
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: Nope, I don't. And I sure as hell don't want all the other users in a larger installation to do that. They should *use* the system *I* install.
<glick> Toma-, no
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, the other users can't.
<Toma-> oic.
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, accept it
<Inf3ctedFx> ?? what it doesnt show me any dcc glick
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: So they can't work on Kubuntu then, according to Kubuntu-Logic that you need "root" privileges to use a desktop.
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, msg me your email and ill just send it to you as an attachment
<SevenIsPrime> *sigh*
<freak4pc> rofl... :)
<Toma-> oh sweet. the deb file from the homepage has gtk2 enabled.... works fine...
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, http://www.gnu.org/software/binutils/
<SevenIsPrime> I think my quest for a linux distro continues ...
<Toma-> SevenIsPrime: i think youre missing the point...
<freak4pc> MickMcMack, its only a compiler no? ... im looking for an IDE as well...
<SevenIsPrime> Toma-: Ok, tell me then :)
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same thing, they both use sudo, or kdesu or gksudo
<MickMcMack> Ah, freak4pc sorry, I don't know about that. :(
<freak4pc> ahh bummer , anyone else maybe?
<freak4pc> anyone knows where can i get a linux version of Bloodshed Dev-C++ ? ... and what do you think about gDeveloper?
<freak4pc> kDeveloper i mean ...
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: yeah. I have read the "history" of Kubuntu and edubuntu and Ubuntu. I still don't see the use for a root user that is not root. If you want to be root, become root. If you want to have regular users, pick your account.
<Toma-> ok, Ubuntu is for the desktop user that (unknowingly), really doesnt need the entire root privliges. its only really required for installing new packages, updating and some other tedious commands. By denying a root terminal by default, it protects the user from him/herself, from running commands that could damage, or making files that have only root permisssions in the users dir
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/assemblers.shtml
<Toma-> as to my knowledge anyway
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: if you want to be root, do it. the ubuntu dev team thought long and hard to come up with the 'sudo' model and it works fine
<Inf3ctedFx> glick:  did u get my email?
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, look at the TMA Assmebler.
<freak4pc> ok ill see, thanks
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: The next thing they are gonna introduce then is "automatic installation of everything with full root privileges via email", so Linux finally can have all the worms, viruses and spyware Windows users enjoy so much.
<freak4pc> Last question , anyone knows a good sound-editing program?
<nuke> j #constanta
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: audacity
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, yeah
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, its sent
<Inf3ctedFx> ok thx glick let me check
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, its good? thanks...
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, are you just here to Troll? And on Christmas too? :(
<Toma-> SevenIsPrime: sigh. if youre going to troll, plz dont make me type meanings of things.
<apricot> how to disable clock syncronising on the startup?
<dsl361> can anyone point me a the min spec's for ubuntu/edbuntu ? im thinking of setting it up for my kid and i have a spare pc, but i want to know what it needs...
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: No, sorry.
<dukebody> I have a problem with Grip audio extractor could anybody help me? it says (grip:10280): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_ text()
<johndarkhorse> MickMcMack: perhaps following the other fine examples?
<dukebody> (grip:10280): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget )' failed
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: Merry Christmas by the way :)
<freak4pc> its possible to compile DC on ubuntu right?
<Toma-> apricot: "sudo update-rc.d remove ntpdate"
<apricot> yeah, merry christmas everyone
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: dc clients are available
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: My reason for showing up is that my Debian "testing" has removed a bunch of software I need, like k3b.
<MickMcMack> johndarkhorse, it's a sad, sad world indeedly.
<Inf3ctedFx> question glick  is this the same package offer on sourceforge?
<SevenIsPrime> MickMcMack: I was looking for a "better" Debian.
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, thank you again man... Happy XMAS EVERYONE , And happy HANNUKA FROM ISRAEL ;)
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, i dont know i just did what the maintainer told me to do
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, you're from Israel?
<MickMcMack> Where abouts?
<SevenIsPrime> Toma-: I am not trolling, I am just trying to understand why you want a "sudo" concept.
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, check the versions
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, the deb i sent you is THE latest one
<freak4pc> MickMcMack, yes is am ... :)
<glick> thats all i know
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, my parents used to live in Rammat Gan. ^^
<Toma-> SevenIsPrime: to ensure there is no PEBKAC!
<Inf3ctedFx> look thise website glick --> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4467  and tell me if is the same one
<SevenIsPrime> Toma-: What's PEBKAC?
<freak4pc> MickMcMack, oh nice... its close to the center... i live in the south - Ashkelo.
<linkd> glick: would u be able to mail me a copy? :(
<freak4pc> *Ashkelon
<MickMcMack> freak4pc, nice, and happy Hanukkah to you too. :)
<glick> linkd, whats ytour email
<freak4pc> thank you :)
<Toma-> "problem Exists between keyboard and computer" ie, you
<Toma-> i think
<glick> Inf3ctedFx, yah looks like it
<Toma-> ahhhhh
<linkd> glick: its in a PM to u
<Toma-> "problem Exists between keyboard and chair" ie, you
<Toma-> sorry :D
<freak4pc> well im going to get rid of win  xp sp2 and try out the new Breezy Badger 64Bit... :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> but there is 2 of them glick a GTK1 and GTK2 whats the diference>?
<apricot> file does not exist
<MickMcMack> Ooh, Toma-, I like that acronym, I am going to steal it now. :O
<Toma-> Inf3ctedFx: gtk2 is nicer
<linkd> Inf3ctedFx: the version of GTK.
<apricot> do i need to be root?
<SevenIsPrime> Toma-: Hmm ... I always thought the strict separation of "users" and "root" was one of the more brilliant ways to ensure "PEBKAC" has minimum impact.
<johndarkhorse> apricot: you never need to be 'root'
<Toma-> SevenIsPrime: exactly.
<Toma-> user never becomes root in ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> linkd:  if I decide to download one of those which one is good for ubuntu?
<freak4pc> cya guyz , ill be back after installation ;)
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: and that is the reason that "sudo" exists
<linkd> Inf3ctedFx: id use the copy glick sent u over those.
<Inf3ctedFx> Toma-:  what about sudo -s?
<SevenIsPrime> Toma-: So why is "give root power to the user" a way to prevent "PEBKAC"?
<apricot> i cannot install some apps if i am not root. help, please!
<johndarkhorse> Inf3ctedFx: sudo -i is better
<glick> sent linkd
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<linkd> Inf3ctedFx: if i understand him, its just the gtk2 one of those but made up to be compatible with ubuntu
<linkd> glick: thx
<johndarkhorse> SevenIsPrime: join #ubuntu-offtopic please to continue this thread
<Toma-> SevenIsPrime: its not root power dood.
<dukebody> i have problems with grip, the cd ripper, it gives me: i have a problem with grip, the cd audio ripper, It gives me: (grip:10280): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_ tex
<SevenIsPrime> johndarkhorse: Ok, so how does it work then. User "bla" (first user on Kubuntu) wants to launch "aptitude". What happens?
<glick> np linkd
<Toma-> SevenIsPrime: its like, sudo = 'asking root if it can do this special command'
<Toma-> :/
<johndarkhorse> Toma-: SevenIsPrime #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MickMcMack> SevenIsPrime, I think you should actually see sudo in action before commenting.
<apricot> can user have all the powers as root, and how please, tell me again!!!
<Toma-> sorry, i dont care anymore
<MickMcMack> Eep, sorry. :<
<bolrod> apricot: you dont want all the powers root has
<Inf3ctedFx> Thc glick  is working fine
<apricot> ak, i dont, is it possible?
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> probably
<bolrod> root is a user
<Toma-> Blue-Omega: thats an interesting adress u have there :D
<garnett> hi
<glick> welcome Inf3ctedFx
<apricot> ok
<garnett> hi
<bolrod> you could try renaming root I guess
<garnett> hello glick
<apricot> ok
<glick> hi garnett
<voidfx> I'm getting xsession errors when trying to log in as my normal user
<garnett> how old are u
<HeartBT> what is all the concern over root?  95% of the time you don't need it, and it's a nice thing to keep locked up and out of harms way.
<cmatheson>  voidfx what are they?
<glick> garnett, why?
<apricot> we want the root!
<Seveas> voidfx, paste the errors on the pastbin
<voidfx> cmatheson should I maybe paste the error log somewhere?
<apricot> give as the root
<garnett> what r u talkn about glck
<apricot> !
<Seveas> apricot, ...
<ubotu> apricot: No idea
<niffe> i have too some errors...
<cmatheson> yes.. see the pasetebin in /topic
<apricot> give people the root! :)
<bolrod> for what?
<jenda> voidfx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> apricot, get some ritalin oslt and don't be a nuisance...
<apricot> power to the people.
<glick> i want the fifa 2006 soundtrack
<apricot> ok, i'll stop
<bolrod> yes....
<bolrod> you'll break it when you're root
<Seveas> glick, you won't get it in here..
<jenda> apricot: you should... the ops are strict here
<garnett> where is the download linux game
<voidfx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6155
<Toma-> hey Seveas, sorry bout the question before. didnt know u had mirrors
<jenda> garnett: what?
<glick> no i wont Seveas but i needed gtk-gnutella working to get it :)
<niffe> voidfx: im having exatct same error
<niffe> i bypass it trought
<Seveas> voidfx, ifconfig -a
<Seveas> is lo up?
<Seveas> if not: ifup lo
<Seveas> and put /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin
<apricot> ok, my sudo update-rc.d remove ntpdate does not work, says file does not exist, did i wrote it good?!
<ompaul> j-linux, how did you get on?
<Seveas> apricot,
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<voidfx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6156
<apricot> ok, ow is good
<niffe> Seveas: im having same proplem, ifup lo says networks already configurated
<apricot> now
<niffe> configured
<j-linux> ompaul:  great... thanks.  It works now.
<ompaul> j-linux, :-)
<Seveas> voidfx, did you play with a firewall?
<j-linux> ompaul:  Still not a dual boot, but I know it is possible now.
<voidfx> Seveas not to the best of my knowledge, but I'm still very much the newb.
<apricot> tnx, it is all for now, bye
<Seveas> voidfx, very weird then
<ompaul> j-linux, well if you wanted to do that the time to install that other thing is now :-) before you get too much installed and end up giving yourself problems
<Seveas> voidfx, ls -al ~ (as you, not as root) and output on the pastebin
<j-linux> I'm going to try partitioning the drive first, then installing Windows to just the partition (don't know if the recovery disks will allow it).  If it takes too much time I'll buy another hard drive (40GB) and put it in the Ultrabay... supposedly you can boot from a HD in the U;trabay
<voidfx> Seveas I did download a bunch of stuff from the repository...
<ompaul> j-linux, but know this first, I have spent 10 years without that company providing my home operating system
<voidfx> seveas it won't let me log in, I get that error and then it bounces me back to login screen
<j-linux> ompaul: I was going to delete the Ubuntu and start from scratch.. with Windows installed first.
<j-linux> This is my work computer.
<j-linux> actually, my only computer :S
<ompaul> j-linux, what kind of work do you do
<mahangu> i used kde once or twice and now my bootup splash says kubuntu
<Seveas> voidfx, then do it in a terminal via <alt><f1>
<j-linux> web design and marketing
<mahangu> how can i change this back
<Seveas> voidfx, in the terminal: wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/python/pastebin && ls -al ~ | python pastebin
<ompaul> j-linux, so you can do all that on ubuntu :) you just need to find out what applications work for you to do the same job as in that other platform
<ompaul> j-linux, you can even do the DB stuff on the box and show people what it would look like as they interacted with the interweb
<voidfx> seveas I'm logged in as root via failsafe, is that ok?
<Seveas> voidfx, in that case:
<voidfx> /home/username?
<ompaul> mahangu, have you gdm installed?
<Seveas> voidfx, in the terminal: wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/python/pastebin && ls -al /home/your_normal_username | python pastebin
<j-linux> Yeah... I use Quanta.. kate, emacs, whatever.  GIMP... although I need access to Windows.  Also do some VBA, etc.
<dukebody> how can i find gtk-config in my filesystems? i got an error while ./configurin a program called ripperX
<j-linux> OOo is not 100% compatible and it has caused problems with some spreadsheets when saving to xls and transferring back to windows.
<penguin42> dukebody: Chances are that you don't have the gtk dev stuff
<Toma-> j-linux: tried looking for your windows apps in here? http://appdb.winehq.org/
<dukebody> what is the package name, penguin42 ?
<j-linux> Usually ok though.. but sometimes prefer mission-critical stuff without the risk.
<blaamann> dukebody: use apt-file
<voidfx> seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6157
<voidfx> seveas, it suffered an error of some sort.
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> an error in my brain
<Evil_Whisper> Hi Guys
<penguin42> dukebody: I'm thinking perhaps libgtk2.0-dev
<Seveas> voidfx, in the terminal: wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && ls -al /home/your_normal_username | python pastebin
<Evil_Whisper> When I open anything with wine even just winecfg it fills up my swap and slows everything down anyone know a fix or have had the same issue?
<burning_bronx> Evil_Whisper, best fix is - don't use wine >.>
<dukebody> penguin42, i looked into my installed packages and i already have libgtk2.0-dev installed.
<penguin42> dukebody: Hmm OK - what error is it you get exactly?
<blaamann> dukebody: try 'locate gtk-config'
<voidfx> seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6158
<Seveas> yup, I see it already
<penguin42> blaamann: Interesting my machine doesn''t have that and neither does an apt-file search
<j-linux> ompaul: looks like Wine is improving.  Will probably get Crossover Office soon.
<Seveas> you have run some (probably) KDE apps as root in a gnome environment
<ompaul> j-linux, it is great :)
<dukebody> The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<dukebody>  ..... blabla ... is gtk-config in path?
<voidfx> seveas, yeah, smb4k probably
<Seveas> j-linux, rm -f /hpme/neil/.ICEauthority
<nmsa> I can not have the second lan configured properly, /etc/interfaces is the place for lan cards config?
<ompaul> j-linux, but native is better
<Seveas> voidfx(
<Seveas> voidfx*
<cmatheson> dukebody: you need to install the gtk development librarires
<j-linux> Seveas: what is that?
<cmatheson> nmsa: yes
<Seveas> j-linux, something that was meant for voidfx :)
<j-linux> oh
<cmatheson> nmsa : /etc/network/interfaces
<dukebody> blaamann, i used locate gtk-config and it returned /home/dukebody/.icons/gartoon/scalable/stock/gtk-configure.svg. I think this is not i'm lookin for
<voidfx> seveas, I should rm -f /home/neil/.ICEauthority?
<ompaul> j-linux, if you ever get a situation where the machine does not let you in and proclaims your session was less than 10 seconds then that command works :)
<Seveas> voidfx, yes
<j-linux> ompaul: I would prefer to get rid of Windows... maybe if I can fix my other laptop I will just put windows on that one only.  Keep this new one Linux-only.
<Seveas> voidfx, and just to be sure: clean out /tmp
<nmsa> cmatheson: ok, can I paste ou somewhere mz config ... is not comming up with ifup, not sure why  ...
<ompaul> j-linux, now your thinking :)
<Evil_Whisper> brb nvidia drivers
<cmatheson> nmsa: sure, include the error you get when you run ifup too
<Toma-> dukebody: gtk-config comes with gtk-dev
<voidfx> seveas, just cd /tmp and rm *?
<dukebody> cmatheson, i already have installed libgtk2.0-dev, ripperX says: checking for GTK - version >= 1.1.13... no
<j-linux> The fonts are really small on this new computer 1400x1025 or something... There must be a way to increase font size...
<Seveas> voidfx, yeah
<cmatheson> dukebody: it doesn't want gtk2 it wants gtk1.2
<voidfx> seveas, ok, now what if I want to use smb4k again?
<cmatheson> j-linux: if you run gnome you could change the stuff in gnome-control-panel
<dukebody> cmatheson, it wants higher or equal than 1.1.13
<j-linux> cmatheson: XFCE...
<troouble-boot> hi anyone who can help me to install grub for windows
<Seveas> voidfx, use gksudo or sudo -i
<dukebody> Toma-, how can i get gtk-dev package?
<Seveas> not plain sudo
<cmatheson> dukebody: if you want it to work, do what i said
<Toma-> dukebody: i think im wrong :/
<voidfx> seveas, what's the difference?
<troouble-boot> http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/grub4dos/WINGRB0206.EXE i installed this
<j-linux> Still have a lot to configure: 3D accelleration... dual boot, font size... but at least it is on the computer....
<cmatheson> j-linux: hmm, sorry, i'm not so familiar w/ xfce... i would assume their control panel would have some sort of option though
<Seveas> voidfx, that you can login afterwards :)
<Seveas> voidfx, gui programs should *always* be started via gksudo instead of sudo
<Seveas> or kdesu if you use kde
<j-linux> cmatheson: thanks... I didn't see it before... just fixed it. :)
<cmatheson> j-linux: np
<Inf3ctedFx> ok I'm leaving, thx glick , linkd  and Toma-   I'll c u guys later
<troouble-boot> i installed ubuntu now i installed windowsxp and the ubuntu grub loader vanished
<Toma-> k.
<dukebody> cmatheson, you were right
<voidfx> seveas, what is gksudo?
<troouble-boot> i downlaoed wingrub will it work
<penguin42> dukebody: try an apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<glick> later Inf3ctedFx
<j-linux> 4:14am here... must get some sleep...
<Seveas> voidfx, the thing that all menu entries that require you to type your pw use
<niffe> Seveas: thx, that one helped for me.
<topdeck> I received a Creative Zen Sleek for christmas, I tried to install and use gnomad2, but it is not detecting the player when it starts up
<Seveas> graphical sudo
<dukebody> penguin42, it worked, as cmatheson said, great thanks!
<j-linux> ompaul: thanks again... took two days to get this far... :S
<penguin42> cmatheson: So did gtk-config disappear in gtk2 ?
<troouble-boot> why nobody can help me
<SweetestSavage> Merry Christmas everybody =)
<cmatheson> dukebody: np
<ompaul> j-linux, some times it takes a little help
<voidfx> seveas, ah...ok...so I just replace sudo with gksudo, and I should be ok, right?
<ompaul> j-linux, it took you about 2 hours all in by the time you got to me :)
<Seveas> voidfx, yup
<ompaul> j-linux, and tjhat is well too much time
<troouble-boot> why nobody can help me
<voidfx> seveas, thanks a lot for your help
<cmatheson> penguin42: gtk2 and gtk1.x are completely different beasts... so the test scripts just won't work between the two (they *shouldn't* work between the two), i think they did get rid of gtk-confgi though (there maybe be a gtk-config2.0?)
<dukebody> Another question: why can i change root password while logged in as a admin-user?
<johndarkhorse> dukebody: there is no active root account in ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> ubotu tell dukebody about root
<penguin42> cmatheson: Still, nice way to tell which version something is complaining about
<voidfx> ubotu tell voidfx abot root
<voidfx> ubotu tell voidfx about root
<j-linux> ompaul:  Two hours is ok to fix a problem... Actually, from breakdown of my Toshiba it has taken me over 3 weeks to get this running.  Will be about a month by the time everything is reinstalled.
<cmatheson> penguin42: yeah
<ompaul> j-linux, well I only became aware of it today :)
<j-linux> Most of that time was waiting for the computer to be shipped... :S
<topdeck> I received a Creative Zen Sleek for christmas, I tried to install and use gnomad2, but it is not detecting the player when it starts up, my Ubuntu installation has always had problems detecting USB devices
<dukebody> then johndarkhorse , who can change root password in ubuntu? all users? i have important files belonging to root account!
<j-linux> They ship it from Hong Kong to Ontario... sits for a week in Ontario... THEN they do the 2-day shipping...
<troouble-boot> i installed ubuntu now i installed windowsxp and the ubuntu grub loader vanished
<johndarkhorse> dukebody: read the wiki page please that ubotu sent you the link for
<Seveas> dukebody, only root can change the root password
<cmatheson> dukebody: only users in the admin group are able to change your root password
<j-linux> well... off to bed... goodnight and merry christmas/holidays....
<penguin42> topdeck: Go to the System->Administration menu and select device manager and see if the device is shown somewhere down the list - if it is then you know at least the USB side of stuff is working
<paal> !ask apt-get
<ubotu> Not a clue, paal
<paal> !ask deb
<troouble-boot> i installed ubuntu now i installed windowsxp and the ubuntu grub loader vanished
<ubotu> paal: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Ubunti_Ki> is ubuntuguide.org any good for ubuntu 5.10? its a guide for just 5.04
<topdeck> I don't have that option, I do however have xffstab which lists devices in fstab, it is not listed in there
<paal> hmm
<Seveas> !tell paal about yourself
<deFrysk>  Ubunti_Ki ubuntuguide is something to avoid for ever
<cmatheson> Seveas: can a person using sudo not change the password after the root accout has been enabled? (e.g. wil it prompt him to enter the current root-password or something?)--i haven't played around w/ enabling the root account
<paal> whats the command to install .deb packages?
<ilba7r> where can i put my alias command so it will be automatically loaded as i log in
<cmatheson> paal: dpkg
<deFrysk> paal, sudo dpkg -i
<ilba7r> should it be in .bashrc and how about if i want it loaded for all users?
<Seveas> cmatheson, with sudo you effectively become root and thus can change the root password
<deFrysk> paal make sure its an ubuntu.beb
<deFrysk> deb*
<cmatheson> Seveas: ok that's what i was thinking
<johndarkhorse> Ubunti_Ki: ubuntuguide will break your box, use help.ubuntu.com
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, Is there any site for 5.10?
<Seveas> cmatheson, you can restrict sudo to only allow certain commands though :)
<johndarkhorse> Ubunti_Ki: see above
<jenda> What's the best game I can apt-get and play for half an hour?
<Ubunti_Ki> ok thanks johndarkhorse
<cmatheson> Seveas: yeah, that's pretty rad... i had no idea how flexible sudo was until i started using ubuntu
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, the homebutton on your firefox should take you to your help
<cmatheson> jenda: i like circuslinux... don't know if i'd play for half an hour or not
<Seveas> deFrysk, really? :)
<deFrysk> ubuntulog, otherwise try http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<cmatheson> jenda: you could check out happypenguin.org if you're interested in gaming (and don't forget nethack..)
<jenda> cmatheson: righty sudo apt...
<dukebody> thanks you all for your help!!! goodbye
<jenda> cmatheson: lol... thanks. I'll leave nethack for now :)
<cmatheson> hehe';
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, many thanks
<topdeck> penguin42, the only things listed as being there are my /, /home, cdrom, and Proc
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, many welcomes ;)
<joserafael> hola, alguien habla espaol?
<ilba7r> where should i put the aliasses i use so it is automatically loaded for all users?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<deFrysk> !es
<deFrysk> dang!
<Seveas> ilba7r, /etc/bash/bashrc
<deFrysk> too late
<Seveas> ilba7r, /etc/bash.bashrc
<Paradoxx> !share
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Paradoxx
<Paradoxx> !filesharing
<ubotu> Paradoxx: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ilba7r> thanx seveas
<Paradoxx> any1 kno how i can share some folders i have on my machine with a Linux box?
<voidfx> seveas, no good...
<cmatheson> Paradoxx: nfs, (s)ftp, rsync
<Seveas> voidfx, ?
<johndarkhorse> Paradoxx: ask a question to the folks in here, please
<Paradoxx> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<windmill_laptop> Paradoxx, you linux box should be able to connect to your windows share
<Seveas> Paradoxx, system -> admin -> shared folders
* HeartBT is away: Keep your girdle gripped, I'll be back.
<topdeck> Whenever I try to plug in a USB device, be it a Memory Stick or mp3 player, my Ubuntu won't detect it, Im running 5.10 on a Latitude D610 laptop
<Paradoxx> i don't recall what i had set my samba password to, would it be the same as my user login/
<voidfx> seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6159
<cmatheson> topdeck: when you plug it in and then run 'dmesg | tail' does it see that you plugged anything in?
<Xmasmoo> Paradoxx: Install Samba, add a Samba account bind to your user account
<penguin42> topdeck: Hmm - the 'Device manager'  - not the disk manager; it should have a section on the left marked 'Devices' with 'Computer' at the top of it
<troouble-boot> i installed ubuntu now i installed windowsxp and the ubuntu grub loader vanished
<troouble-boot> can anyone help me or not
<hyuhui> how to ues IRC
<voidfx> seveas and when I did STARTX in debug modes, it also said it failed to start HAL, don't know if that is relevant
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: always install windoze first... but anyway, if you boot off the live-cd and run grub-install that should work
<topdeck> cmatheson, when I plugged it in and ran that file it definately detected it, now how would I mount it?
<troouble-boot> i have no live cd
<topdeck> that command i mean*
<troouble-boot> is there any other way
<windmill_laptop> troouble-boot, your windows install wiped your boot loader
<cmatheson> topdeck: do you have a /dev/sda1 now?
<Seveas> voidfx, the HAL problem would explain this....
<troouble-boot> yes
<Evil_Whisper> I'm back
<Seveas> voidfx, can you put your xorg log on the pastebin please
<troouble-boot> how to get back my grub load
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: you could probably do it off the install cd...
<topdeck> /dev/sda1 is mounted already at /, sda2 is swap space, sda3 is /home i believe
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: open up a shell and then run grub-install /dev/hda
<topdeck> it mentions sdb alot in dmesg |  tail
<cmatheson> topdeck: yeah that would be right
<voidfx> seveas where would I find it?
<troouble-boot> when i insert the ubuntu install cd it gives me option to install ubuntu
<windmill_laptop> troouble-boot, a live cd is the best way I can think of, download and burn one in windows then boot from it
<cmatheson> topdeck: so run 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<topdeck> okay, thanks
<troouble-boot> i dont have emtpy cds and the shops are closed untill tuesday
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: did you read what i just said? use the install cd
<Paradoxx> Xmasmoo: how do i add a samba account?
<windmill_laptop> lol, that's christmas for you
<troouble-boot> i installed osloader but it does not boot
<troouble-boot> yes i insert the install cd what to do it starts to install ubuntu i dont want to install all over again
<sapo> exit
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: if you hit alt+f2 you can get a command-line, alternatively you could choose 'execute a shell' from the menu.  when you're there, run grub-install /dev/your_root_device
<mrabti> How can i add Thrash icon in desktop
<voidfx> seveas /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<mrabti> Please can any one help
<Evil_Whisper> mrabti: Open up the configuration editor and choos apps > nautilus and then desktop and check the icon
<Evil_Whisper> mrabti: *check show trash icon
<troouble-boot> ok first i insert the install cd, it starts to boot it says hit enter after hitting enter i press alt+f2
<Evil_Whisper> mrabti: Configuration editor is under Applications -> System Tools
<mrabti> Please can any one help
<mrabti> ok thanks
<mrabti> its work
<topdeck> my mp3 player when i connect it dmesg | tail says "usb5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10" and thats it, how do i mount that one?
<penguin42> Well that's good - for me most of those things mount automatically - try cat /proc/scsi/scsi   and see what it lists
<Evil_Whisper> mrabti: Your Welcome
<nmsa> cmatheson: http://pastebin.com/478322
* hyuhui 
<nmsa> cmatheson: line 45 is changed like this: gateway 192.168.0.1
<Evil_Whisper> uh oh no more swap left :(
<Xmasmoo> Paradoxx: http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<Evil_Whisper> I would have thought 1.5gb would be enough :(
<nmsa> and 192.168.0.10 is a sec pc with a fixed IP configured
<viscount> any eclipse users? i need to find a way to embed a terminal into the lower frame, gnome-terminal preferably, but any shell will do
<Xmasmoo> viscount: I am an Eclipse user
<Xmasmoo> viscount: If I recall correctly, there was a plug-in which allowed it
<Xmasmoo> viscount: Why do you need that? It sounds like an ugly solution...
<cmatheson> nmsa: hmm, so is the problem just that when you do 'ifconfig -a' it doesn't bring up all devices?
<nmsa> cmatheson: all devices are up, connected the sec pc is connected to my box with a crossed cable and can not ping it.
<chmod775> hey folks I need to install unrar
<chmod775> where can I get it from
<nmsa> the cable is ok cheked with other 2 pc
<cmatheson> nmsa: sorry, didn't see the ping stuff at the bottom
<chmod775> I tried downloading unrar-free
<deFrysk> !info unrar-nonfree
<viscount> Xmasmoo, Im using eclipse for python development, pydev, but it doesnt seem to work entirely correctly with this version of eclipse, wont compile or run the programs
<voidfx> chmod775 apt-get install unrar should do it
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Xmasmoo> viscount: me too
<viscount> Xmasmoo, does it work for you?
<chmod775> it's not working
<Xmasmoo> viscount: PyDev Linux support is not very well established
<chmod775> apt-get install unrar
<chmod775> ?
<deFrysk> chmod775, unrar-nonfree is in section multiverse
<Xmasmoo> viscount: But you can use external scripts to do your work
<Xmasmoo> viscount: it's a more long lasting solution
<chmod775> how can I download it
<deFrysk> chmod775, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<cmatheson> nmsa: can you have both networks on the same netmask like that? (i'm not an expert at networking)
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: Make sure you have universe and multiverse
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: enable universe and multiverse repositories and install using apt "unrar-nonfree"
<viscount> Xmasmoo, what do you mean use external scripts from within eclipse?
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: *enabled
<Evil_Whisper> hi john
<chmod775> how can I enable multiverse
<chmod775> ?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell chmod775 about repos
<nmsa> cmatheson: should be ... I have diff segments ...
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: check your PMs
<Xmasmoo> viscount: eclipse has support for "external actions". You can bind shell scripts to a run button.
<deFrysk> !tell chmod775 about repositories
<johndarkhorse> good day, Evil_Whisper
<nmsa> I will trz now with no eth0 configured
<chmod775> ok wait
<deFrysk> chmod775, you got 2 messages even ;p
<ispiked> anyone messed with gtkpod? I can't get stuff to sync.
<chmod775> ok
<Xmasmoo> viscount: the console output is redirected to Eclipse console window
<viscount> Xmasmoo, wow that sounds pretty cool
<chmod775> I can do it in sourc.list
<chmod775> also
<chmod775> right ?
<chmod775> the net is slow webpage not opening
<chmod775> here
<deFrysk> chmod775, sources.list yes
<chmod775> which line hsould I enable
<johndarkhorse> Chousuke: correct, change all "universe" to "universe multiverse" and make sure the lines are not commented
<troouble-boot> ok i did insert cd install then i hit alt+f2 it opens console #grub-install /dev/hda   it shows bin/sh grub not found
<Xmasmoo> viscount: Check menu Run -> External Tools -> External Tools...
<chmod775> univesrse to multiverse
<chmod775> ?
<viscount> Xmasmoo, so If I were to write a script something like `#!/usr/bin/env python;python $(file)` it would execute the file im working on and show the output (i know that code wouldnt work, just an example)
<chmod775> this is already enables
<chmod775> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<chmod775> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<deFrysk> chmod775, on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 is an example sources.list
<troouble-boot> can anyone help me to install grub
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: it says 'grub not found' or 'grub-install not found'?
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: Not backbackports :P
<troouble-boot> grub not found
<chmod775> huh?
<chmod775> I can't understand
<deFrysk> Evil_Whisper, default backports on breezy are fine
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: Look for the line without backports :P You can leave backports on its just unrar isn't in the backports I dont think
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: no, you should have "universe multiverse" in place of "universe" in your present sources.list
<viscount> Xmasmoo, have you seen this? http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecant/
<troouble-boot> what to do when i am on console #
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: you have a typo then... grub-install is all one word
<troouble-boot> to install grub
<deFrysk> chmod775, a comment is a "#"
<troouble-boot> ok i reboot insert the install ubuntu cd and pres alt+f2 then it opens console #
<chmod775> folks this is my sources
<chmod775> file
<chmod775> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6160
<troouble-boot> #grub-install /dev/hda
<chmod775> I have enabled verything in that
<troouble-boot> but it says grub not found
<Xmasmoo> visvount: yes...
<windmill_laptop> too
<Xmasmoo> viscount: yes...
<Evil_Whisper> !grub-install
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: I give up, what is it?
<deFrysk> chmod775, comment the first line
<cmatheson> troouble-boot: you're typing either the command or the error wrong, but for now try doing the install up to the point that it wants you to partition discs and then STOP, and try running the grub-install thing again
<chmod775> k
<deFrysk> chmod775, and add multiverse behind line 19
<chmod775> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<chmod775>  this line commented
<deFrysk> and multiverse behind line 35
<viscount> Xmasmoo, did you get the Ant plugin to work?
<chmod775> u mean multiverse and then universe
<Xmasmoo> viscount: I haven't tried Ant plug-in
<deFrysk> chmod775, the rest is fine just add multiverse ass suggested
<deFrysk> chmod775, yes
<voidfx> out of curiousity, aside from gedit, what text editors do you guys use? (particularly for programming)
<chmod775> ok
<cmatheson> voidfx: vim
<deFrysk> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<viscount> Xmasmoo, i got it to work, but was a little bit difficult, the dW article doesnt really explain well but a guy from gnome-love helped me out
<deFrysk> like so :)
<chmod775> doing a apt-get update
<deFrysk> cool
<troouble-boot> so u mean i just insert cd install and skip all the options untill i get command install grub
<chmod775> installed unrar nonfree
<deFrysk> good
<troouble-boot> ?
<troouble-boot> so u mean i just insert cd install and skip all the options untill i get command install grub
<deFrysk> chmod775, now you can unpack rar-files with a rightklick in nautilus
<chmod775> k
<glick> can i get an ipod nano working with ubuntu? If i decide to open it and keep it?
<chmod775> it gave me an error
<chmod775> I can't do it in nautilus
<deFrysk> chmod775, restart nautilus first
<topdeck> How do i mount scsi devices?
<chmod775> k
<ispiked> glick: I think it might work with gtkpod.
<ispiked> glick: I just got a ipod video.
<Xmasmoo> viscount: PyDev is developed (by it's sole developer) in Windows. If it works in Linux you can be happy.
<glick> nice ispiked :)
<glick> i feel kina guilty keeping it for some reason
<glick> its so expensive
<glick> so trendy
<ispiked> glick: me too, sort of.
<deFrysk> so much a piece of sh*t
<viscount> Xmasmoo, its so funny, i just asume everything is developed on and for linux these days
<ispiked> viscount: you're living in a fantasy world, then. :P
<viscount> ispiked, and?
* glick sighs
<Xmasmoo> viscount: or antarctis. one of those penguin guys ^_^
* viscount puts ispiked on his naughty list
<chmod775> can I do it in the command line
<chmod775> is there an option or do I have to restart nautilus
<ispiked> topdeck: probably with mount.
<windmill_laptop> how can I make apt-get use a source that is not verified?
<viscount> well i just really dont know any windows developers, just people at school, but i never talk to any online and i dont go to any windows forums/wiki/anything ..so yeah, bubble boy -> me
<deFrysk> chmod775, unrar x <rarfile>
<chmod775> ok
<viscount> Xmasmoo, any chance you want to share some scripts for eclipse with me?
<fevel> merry christmas
<viscount> humbug
<Nilz> hi
<windmill_laptop> chmod775, or :  unrar x <rarfile> <path>  to extract to path
<Nilz> is there a firefox 1.5 deb for breezy available?
<Xmasmoo> vsicount: sorry, I use Windows as a primary Eclipse platform :>
<robreed> sorry about this, but I'm trying to install ubuntu when it starts installing the grub boot loader package it just does nothing?
<topdeck> Alright, I found my usb mp3 player (Zen Sleek) connected in /proc/scsi/scsi at "Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 ID: 00 Lun: 00, how do i mount it?
<Xmasmoo> viscount: it just works
<chmod775> dude there is some error
<robreed> any help?
<Xmasmoo> viscount: you can try ask help in sourceforge.net pydev forums
<apricot> i was configuring sound with flash and now i do not hear sound when starting .swf files. Help, please!
<Xmasmoo> viscount: there are quite helpful people
<deFrysk> chmod775, is the rarfile in your hemefolder ?
<jenda> robreed: did you try with only one CD?
<deFrysk> home*
<jenda> robreed: Maybe it's a damaged disk
<chmod775> no on the desktop
<robreed> yeah
<viscount> Xmasmoo, i cant get eclipse to run my py programs, you said you have a script to run them that works, maybe i misunderstood
<robreed> wit only 1 cd
<glick> i wish i woulda just gotten some nice shoes or something instead of a nano
<deFrysk> chmod775, cd Desktop
<fevel> can anyone help me set up tvout on ubuntu 5.10?
<deFrysk> chmod775, unrar x <file.rar>
<Xmasmoo> viscount: yes, you can launch Python programs as an external commands if PyDev's integrated launcher doesn't work
<chmod775> ok hang on
<Xmasmoo> viscount: I did it for Windpows + Zope some time ago
<Xmasmoo> viscount: I don
<Xmasmoo> viscount: I don't have scripts currently with me
<viscount> Xmasmoo, dang
<slew> merry christmas. i just got a lite-on dvd burner, i put in a dvd and totem comes up but crashes. do i need to get a driver for it?
<chmod775> I had install unrar-free but it give me an error
<deFrysk> chmod775, like ?
<wasted> Xmasmoo, eclipse has a broken console, it cant do standard input or output (at leas for the c++ plugin, py should be the same), so you will need to launch it differently.
<Xmasmoo> viscount: but to cure your orignal problem, why launching doesn't work, go to PyDev's forums
<apricot> i was configuring sound with flash and now i do not hear sound when starting .swf files. Help, please!
<chmod775> shish@ash:~/Desktop$ unrar -x a.rar
<chmod775> unrar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~/Desktop$
<Falstius> slew, totem likes to crash.  vlc is much more stable for me playing DVDs.
<viscount> Xmasmoo, ok, i'll check it out
<apricot> i wrote sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 in the terminal
<slew> Falstius-> i have vlc, love vlc, how do you use it to open dvds? just /media/cdrom1?
<chmod775> deFrysk, can u suggest something I need to do
<chmod775> ?
<apricot> anybody
<deFrysk> did you sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree ? chmod775
<chmod775> yes
<deFrysk> is the rarfile uncorrupted ?
<chmod775> yes
<chmod775> No way
<deFrysk> chmod775, i honestly do not know then
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: What rar file are you trying to open?
<chmod775> a file
<chmod775> hang on
<NetGrunt> hi there! Merry xmas to all ubuntuers!
<Killalot> tool to turn on/off the screen?
<elisboa> does anyone know where can I get ndiswrapper packages for ubuntu hoary?
<johndarkhorse> elisboa: in the repos
<NetGrunt> Does anybody know how to burn an Audio CD from some mp3 files ? K3b says it's an unsupported format, and Serpentine CD creator idem. Any advice ? Thanks in advance
<johndarkhorse> NetGrunt: have you enabled mp3 support?
<Killalot> Netfeed, you need to install the mp3 package
<elisboa> johndarkhorse: the official ones? I am using br.archive.ubuntu.com and can't find any
<Killalot> does anyone know a tool to turn off my screen per console?
<NetGrunt> johndarkhorse, enable mp3 support where ?
<johndarkhorse> elisboa: have you enabled universe and multiverse repos?
<elisboa> johndarkhorse: sure
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell NetGrunt about mp3
<elisboa> togheter with main and restricted
<viscount> Xmasmoo, sorry, do you have a link for the sourceforge.net forums?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell elisboa about ndiswrapper
<elisboa> *together
<elisboa> johndarkhorse: thansk
<elisboa> *thanks
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: Since you have unrar installed goto where you saved the rar and just click on it, it should then open in file-roller and then click extract :-)
<irvin> bye all
<chmod775> file-roller
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: file-roller is the gnome archive manager :P
<NetGrunt> johndarkhorse, are you sure installing "gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg" k3b and serpentine are going to support mp3 to cd conversion ?
<johndarkhorse> NetGrunt: they'll help out quite a bit
<NetGrunt> johndarkhorse, thanks I'll try and let you know
<chmod775> done
<slew> so how do i open a dvd in a dvd player/burner?
<chmod775> cool
<Evil_Whisper> chmod775: Nice
<sewoyl> hi! How do I get the 'load xmodmap' dialog to come up?
<Falstius> slew, I just associated it with DVDs in the GNOME settings.
<sewoyl> I tried to get my 10 buttons mouse working but now even the wheel doesnt scroll!!
<Falstius> vlc %d or somesuch (this was on my folks computer which isn't here)
<NetGrunt> johndarkhorse, seems to work, thanks
<NetGrunt> bye
<darkestpunk> Hey, has anyone tried installing mythtv on there Ubuntu system?
<Falstius> slew: system->prefrences->removable drives and media.  Go to multimedia tab and change the video dvd discs command to vlc %d
<Seveas> darkestpunk, quite a few people :)
<keito> is it possible to make wlan cards with rt2600 chipsets work in ubuntu?
<Xtradite> hey all
<Xtradite> Merry Christmas
<darkestpunk> lol im sure.. I just wanted to know if anyone who is currently on has?
<slew> Falstius-> thanks =]  heh now the dvd wont eject! =] 
<Xtradite> just got a digital camera and Ubuntu detects it fine and imports the pictures.  However I want to send some pictures from the PC to the SD card thats on the digital camera.  Any ideas on how to do this?  I don't see a drive mounted anywhere that I could copy files to?
<Falstius> slew: probably a crashed instance of totem is still holding onto it.  you could try killall totem
<slew> Falstius-> no, said no process killed. not a big deal, i need to reboot anyway, one more thing though. i added a logout button to the panel and now all it will do is log out, not shut down or restart from gnome. and when i boot up it boots to the prompt, how do i get it to go back to the way it was?
<lucasvo> how can I change default window manager?
<ompaul> slew, dpk-reconfigure gdm might help
<Xtradite> any ideas?
<ompaul> slew, >>sudo dpk-reconfigure gdm<< actually
<Dr_Willis> lucasvo,  you mean change the gnome window manager from metacity to some other one?
<slew> ompaul-> thanks homie
<Falstius> slew: what ompaul said.  And if that doesn't work, check that you didn't modify /etc/inittab
<lucasvo> Dr_Willis: yes, I would like to run gnome instead of xfce
<slew> says sudo: dpk-reconfigure: command not found
<Falstius> slew: dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_Willis> lucasvo,  technicially GNOME and XFCE are 'desktop enviroments' you mean to say - you want to run XFCE's window manager (named xfwm) in stead of gnome window manager (named metacity?)
<Falstius> you're missing the g.
<ompaul> lucasvo, >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<<
<lucasvo> Dr_Willis: yes
<ompaul> Falstius, as was I  :)
<lucasvo> Dr_Willis: actually the other way around
<ompaul> Falstius, but we all know there is no I in team ....... hehe
<Dr_Willis> lucasvo,  you proberly want to check the forum/wikis on the 'proper' way to change gnomes default window manager..  Ive always had issues with changeing it in the past.
<slew> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gdm is broken or not fully installed
<lucasvo>   edubuntu-desktop: Depends: evolution-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<ompaul> slew >>sudo apt-get install gdm<<
<slew> sweet thanks ompaul. whats gdm anyway?
<rem_> gdm -> gnome desktop manager
<slew> wow
<ompaul> slew, the gnome desktop what rem_ said
<Xtradite> How do you mount USB devices as drives?
<Seveas> ompaul, gdm isn't the desktop...
<slew> wonder why it didnt come installed
<Seveas> slew are you using kubuntu perhaps?
<ompaul> Seveas, read what I said again :)
<ompaul> what he said :)
<wd> Xtradite, they should auto-mount
* ompaul ignores seveas so he can win
<slew> =]  thanks guys have a good one.
<squid> is the br.archive.ubuntu.com repositiry down???
<Falstius> slew: gdm is the graphical login from gnome.
<Seveas> ompaul, I just dropped in so I might be talking rubbish
<ompaul> slew, as rem_ said I should not have cut off in mid flight :)
<Seveas> well actually, that might be happenning anyway :)
<ompaul> Seveas, heheh well I can't remember how to type today
<Seveas> too much glhwein?
<Falstius> mmm ... gluhwein.
<ompaul> na - just the 12 hour days of data input for the last few days
<Jared> i just logged in as root and i need to make it so my non root account can manage files on my external harddrive
<Seveas> ompaul, ah, mindnumbing..
<notnet> is the br.archive.ubuntu.com repositiry down???
<ompaul> right off to break turkey with the family
<Seveas> notnet, no
<notnet> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Linha de cabealho ruim
<ompaul> take care, take your time, and remember you are always bigger than the problem - so don't let it get to you
<notnet> Seveas, I am receiving error msgs from it
<Xtradite> hmm
<Xtradite> wd: as a drive?
<Seveas> notnet, ah, it's broken then
<notnet> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Bad Header Line
<Jared> seveas any idea how to solve my problem
<Discipulus> merry christmas to all
<Discipulus> and to all a good ngiht
<Discipulus> night*
<Seveas> Jared, what's the FS on that drive?
<elle> can someone tell me which format to burn a cd too so it will work on my Mum's cd player? i have tried wma, wav and MP3 the disc works on other cd players in the house but not her player. i thought it was gnomebaker not working so i'm in windows now for the first time in ages using Nero. can you help me?
<slew> Falstius-> vlc %d opens vlc when i put a dvd in, but nothing plays.
<slew> should i find a driver for it, you think?
<johndarkhorse> elle: if you choose "burn audio cd" the software will put it in the correct format (starting with mp3s works best)
<Jared> fs??
<notnet> Wich packets do I have to install so I can compile something I have intalled gcc and make what else??
<Discipulus> elle, gnomebaker automatically puts songs into .cdda format for you so it should work in the CD Player
<Discipulus> if it don't work in the CD player then it's either the player or you fucked up the CD burning it
<Discipulus> or your burning software sucks
<notnet> When I type ./configure I get:
<notnet> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Discipulus> Jared, FileSystem
<Jared> i don't know....what exactly do you mean what file system?
<johndarkhorse> notnet: install "build-essential"
<Seveas> !tell notnet about ompiling
<Seveas> !tell notnet about compiling
<elle> i tried "burn audio cd" that and it didn't work in any players. i didn't check gnomebaker's format. my cd software works fine. i don't know what else to try :(
<Seveas> Jared, fat, ntfs, ext3, hfs+...
<Jared> i don't know....wait
<johndarkhorse> elle: you'll need mp3 support before you begin
<keito> gstreamer0.8-mad
<elle> mp3 support in gnomebaker? maybe i'll boot back into Ubuntu then come back :D i think i'll have alook at her other cd's to see which format they are in. thanks for the help
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell elle about mp3
<paal> which program do I use to open /home/paal/folder/folder/folder?
<Dr_Willis> paal,  open in what 'way' do you mean?
<paal> yes
<johndarkhorse> paal: nautilus or applications > accessories > file manager
<notnet> johndarkhorse,  where do I find build-essential??
<notnet> From synaptic
<notnet> ?
<Jared> ...all i know is it is a 160 gig simpletech external harddricve
<slew> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Jared> nonet sudo apt-get install build-essential
<paal> thanks i thought it was nautilius :P
<johndarkhorse> notnet: use synaptic
<slew> huzzah!
<elle> johndarkhorse:thanks i'll have a look at RestrictedFormats. i know i have all the codecs and libs though because i can play everything. i just got one of her cd's i'll have a look at the format. i should have booted into Ubuntu :| i don't why i'm using XP it's the first time i've used it for months and it hasn't helped one bit.
<slew> ubutu, youve done it again, sir!
<slew> err ubotu, youve done it again, sir!
<johndarkhorse> elle: all cds are in a standard format (unless they are those illegal computer destroying sony ones, but that wont affect linux, i dont think)
<dr_fie> -sneez-
<elle> johndarkhorse: no that's a windows problem :D , even though it's a rootkit
<pc22> happy hannuka
<hovinen> Hey guys. I'm having some trouble with DRI using the radeon driver: libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<hovinen> Can anyone tell me in what package that file is located?
<phreak97> is there something like the right click drag in windows?
<phreak97> i want to go like 'make shortcut here'
<phreak97> but i cant
<hovinen> phreak97, Try dragging with the middle mouse button. Or, if you have no middle mouse button, use the left and right buttons simulteneously.
<elle> phreak97 maybe middle click?
<freak4pc> hey everyone
<elle> hovinen: sorry i hadn't scrolled down the screen
<freak4pc> Just installed ubuntu
<freak4pc> how do i install things with apt-get?
<freak4pc> i thought its "sudo apt-get install <name>"
<freak4pc> but it doesnt work
<holycow> freak4pc, you haveto find the right name first but ...
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: use synaptic
<holycow> why are you doing command line first if you don't have a clue?
<holycow> use synaptic
<phreak97> freak4pc,  it does, but you have to have the right name and the sources set up also
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse,  whats synaptic?
<holycow> system / admin
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell freak4pc about synaptic
<freak4pc> and... in the old version
<freak4pc> when i plugged usb disk
<freak4pc> it showed an icon on the desktop
<freak4pc> but now it doesnt , and i cant find where the device is located...
<holycow> it's a bug, there is no fix for it
<holycow> you haveto wait for dapper to be released
<rile> is it possible to adapt speedstep configuration to ubuntu?
<claudiogzq> can anyone tell me where i can find cedega with de engine??????
<holycow> you will have problems mounting floppy discs
<holycow> and automounting cds, dvds and lots of crap like that
<freak4pc> its a USB DIsk
<freak4pc> i cant mount it now? :|
<holycow> depending on your luck
<freak4pc> o.O ohh damn
<freak4pc> it worked well on 5.0.4
<freak4pc> ...
<holycow> freak4pc, if it's not working, i haven't seen a fix for it, on some boxes it works on others it doesn't
<freak4pc> :\ so i cant do anything?
<Paradoxx> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Paradoxx> woot, i just got a nano :D:D:D
<holycow> reinstall hoary and wait for dapper the issues have been brought up a lot
<freak4pc> reinstall the old version?
<freak4pc> but as far as i know the old version isnt 64 bit...
<holycow> so what?
<freak4pc> i have a 64-bit cpu ... i want it to be of good use
<freak4pc> :D
<holycow> you have 2 choices, keep breezy an dwait for dapper
<holycow> install hoary and wait for dapper
<freak4pc> ... gotya
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: you're better off using a 686 kernel for now, the entertainment parts of the 64bit arch are lacking atm
<freak4pc> ah ok
<freak4pc> thanks holycow & johndarkhorse
<concept10> freak4pc, you cant mount a usb drive in breezy?
<freak4pc> well ... i have the cd here, so why not... guess ill be back later ;)
<freak4pc> yeah , i cant...
<freak4pc> :\
<freak4pc> i mean
<freak4pc> in hoary
<freak4pc> when i plugged it in
<freak4pc> an icon popped on desktop
<freak4pc> here nothing hapens ...
<freak4pc> *happens
<concept10> freak4pc, it works for me.
<freak4pc> :\
<freak4pc> it pops an icon?
<freak4pc> on desktop?
<concept10> freak4pc, yes... do this...
<holycow> freak4pc, i told you, it's a bug.  it works on some machines not others
<freak4pc> ahh ... gotya
<concept10> unplug your device
<freak4pc> done
<concept10> and run tail -f /var/log/messages   from the terminal
<freak4pc> it outputs stuff and stuck
<freak4pc> ah not stuck
<concept10> plug the device back in, and see if it gets picked up (you should see some messages about the drive)
<freak4pc> w8ing for input
<freak4pc> yes it shows messages
<concept10> what does it say?
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:23 localhost usb.agent[1938] :      usb-storage: already loaded
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost kernel: [ 1914.705744]    Vendor: WDC WD20  Model: 0AB-00BVA0        Rev: 21.0
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost kernel: [ 1914.705753]    Type:   Direct-Access               ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost kernel: [ 1914.707362]  SCSI device sda: 39100223 512-byte hdwr sectors (20019 MB)
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost kernel: [ 1914.710142]  SCSI device sda: 39100223 512-byte hdwr sectors (20019 MB)
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost kernel: [ 1914.710151]   /dev/scsi/host6/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost kernel: [ 1914.724848]  Attached scsi disk sda at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<freak4pc> Dec 25 18:02:28 localhost scsi.agent[1986] :      sd_mod: loaded sucessfully (for disk)
<concept10> I was about to dont paste here :)
<freak4pc> sorry :(
<freak4pc> pastebin next time :D
<concept10> thats drive spam :)
<freak4pc> rofl
<freak4pc> put it in pastebin?
<concept10> too late now
<freak4pc> lol ok sorry
<freak4pc> ehm
<freak4pc> it recognizes the external IDE...
<freak4pc> HDD i mea
<freak4pc> n
<freak4pc> no icon on desktop though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<freak4pc> :|
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: read the /topic please
<concept10> a little too late
<freak4pc> who kicked me? :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=freak4pc@*.pop.bezeqint.net]  by Seveas
* freak4pc was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<concept10> heh
<concept10> merry christmas!
<Seveas> likewise :)
<concept10> ;)
<concept10> Seveas, he is PM'ing, let the poor guy back in, he said he will not paste and obey rules :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<windmill_laptop> how can I make apt-get use a source that is not verified?
<Seveas> ok, let me do a little christmas flood
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bzq-179-150-41.pop.bezeqint.net]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> and clear the ban list in name of christmas spirit :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=freak4pc@*.pop.bezeqint.net *!*@*tpnet.pl *!*@d58-104-129-112.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*hypernew@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203.122.72.218 *!*@i088224138.rivernet.com.au *!*@203.122.72.195 *!*@p508B4AF6.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-156-166-33.jan.bellsouth.net broken_ladder!*@* *!*@tor/* *!*@202.95.134.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-180-65-74.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net *!n=LaVenDer@202.150.36.28 *!*@*.*.snfc.sffca01r18.dsl.att.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-68-90-*.dsl.snantx.swbell.net chrisx1!*@* *!*n=tty54@64.107.156.* tty54!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@151.24.119-80.rev.gaoland.net *!*@195.242.245.192 andrew_!*@* *!*@69-11-90-184.yktn.hsdb.sasknet.sk.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*quaillinux* *!*@216-20-98-6.client.mecnet.net *!*n=chrisd*@* *!*@203-166-234-160.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %forkbomb!*@* %korpix!*@* %hypernewbie!*@* %totolezero!*@*]  by Seveas
<Blue-Omega_> :o
<Blue-Omega_> nice
<windmill_laptop> blimey
<windmill_laptop> is there a command line option for apt-get
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell windmill_laptop about apt-get
<battehari> ip addres listed when you run "last -i" command  	
<battehari> strange ip
<battehari> is that still there in breezy  ?
<john_> Can anyone help me....I want to be able to play music I have stored on a windows server. I want to stream it on Ubuntu
<tof_> hi, when I connect an external device and I have 2 sessions with 2 different users, the device is mounted by the first user, with no access for the second user... How can we mount automatically, with full access to memebers of the 'users' group?
<john_> At the moment the music wont play
<john_> but will if I copy the file to the ubuntu machine
<windmill_laptop> thanks johndarkhorse
<holycow> john_, you need a streaming server
<john_> holycow...windows XP manages it with no problem
<holycow> it's not really managing it, it's downloading the file locally and playing from the cache
<freak4pc> i dunno why u kicked me , but sorry anywayz :\
<holycow> i.e. just as you were to copy it to your desktop
<john_> holycow, is there any ubuntu software that can do that?
<holycow> well you just did it, download and play it
<holycow> same thing
<john_> well I use itunes on xp
<john_> to access the music
<john_> so its easier
<john_> no faffing about copying music to the player machine
<john_> thats what I want from ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: read the /topic please, (and don't paste in here)
<john_> is there any ubuntu software that will cache music i want to play from my mp3 server?
<dockane> hi all ... could somebody please try out, if this behaviour is common: in nautilus mark a few files and folders (kb sized, small ones) and choose "Start an archive". the keyboard input gets extremely delayed when typing the filename
<concept10> john_, cache music?
<Happuf> Only few bans :D
<john_> concept....I used to play music in itunes from my server on my xp machine
<john_> i want to do the same but with ubuntu instead of xp
<john_> but it cant do it
<john_> holycow says that windows downloads and caches the music before playing it
<concept10> john_, you could do it several ways
<john_> i tried lots of ubuntu software and none of it plays
<john_> ....ok concept...
<john_> 1 way would be to make my server a streaming server
<john_> ?
<concept10> john_, I dont know what you want to do, but you could use squeezebox server
<holycow> john_, you would need to install a streaming server on winxp
<dukebody> hello guys, could somebody help me with GnomeMeeting?
<johndarkhorse> john_: you should use squid (a caching proxy server) for that
<john_> my server is 2003
<holycow> whatever
<john_> im enabling steaming media services
<john_> see if that works
<john_> just strange how xp can do it even tho the server is not a streaming server
<holycow> its not strange john i told you
<concept10> is he talking about Windows Server 2003?
<holycow> it just copies the file locally and plays that
<holycow> it looks like its streaming
<john_> yeah I know
<john_> but how can I get ubuntu to do the same?
<holycow> it can't i told you, not as far as i know.
<john_> ok
<concept10> Is your server a Windows server?
<john_> also...is it possible to play itunes protected aac music?
<john_> yeah
<john_> server 2003
<chrissturm> it doesnt have to be a streaming server, you can still play the file while you get it with http
<johndarkhorse> john_: it is not.
<john_> ah ok
<john_> :(
<concept10> yeah, why does it have to stream?
<freak4pc> well i restarted , and the drive still isnt mounted
<dukebody> could somebody help me please?
<johndarkhorse> dukebody: ask a question
<john_> because i need to play music from my server
<john_> that is where all my music is stored
<concept10> freak4pc, try mounting sda1, check the wiki for mounting fat32
<holycow> you can try mounting the share via samba
<holycow> you can try mounting the share via ftp if you have an ftp server
<holycow> don't know if that would work
<john_> yeah it is mounted
<freak4pc> when i go into disk manager it says the drive is on /dev/sda
<dukebody> could somebody help me with GnomeMeeting, please? I want to have a videoconference with a friend who uses Windows and i don't know how to
<Paradoxx> any1 have any experience getting ubuntu to pick up a nano???
<john_> and when I access music in a media player on ubuntu it puts the name of the file in say xmms
<john_> but it doesnt play
<john_> if i copy it to the machine, it does play
<johndarkhorse> dukebody: have you been to the gnomemeeting homepage/forums?
<freak4pc> john_, you have the codecs?
<john_> yes
<john_> like i said
<john_> music plays fine as long as it is on the ubuntu machine locally
<tiredbones> I use hoary, I would like to install gvim, but synaptic show nothing. Is it under a different name?
<john_> when I try to play music direct from a windows share it wont play
<cthulhu> can somebody help configuring lirc??
<concept10> john_, are you talking about accessing the file from a samba share and it doesnt mount/
<concept10> ?
<RO0T> tiredbones I use hoary, I would like to install gvim, but synaptic show nothing. Is it under a different name?.......... try to add more repositories to your sources.list
<tiredbones> ROOT, any particular repository?
<john_> grrr this is so annoying, every few minutes ubuntu needs the username and password for my windows server
<john_> i enter it and add it to the key ring of passwords and it still asks me
<jenda-gone> ALL: The #help channel needs your long term help... I am trying to revive this chan. People come there with all sorts of problems and all I can tell them is what chan they should go to. If you ever have spare time, feel free to idle there and help the occasional comers. Ask me if you have any questions about the chan.
<holycow> john_, oh thats another thing, consider samba config screwed ... everyone has that problem, i am not sure there is a solution just yet
<holycow> thats why i'm telling you, you can either install a webserver and try that, or install a streaming media server on your win box and stream to whatever client supports various streaming protocols anywhere
<john_> ah i see
<holycow> a lot of the servers have a web based interface that allow you to manage playlists and so forth
<holycow> what you are trying to do is apply a windows solution, but it doesn't work because windows hides lots from you and as a consequence you don't learn anything, especially what questions to ask
<john_> ok
<holycow> all windows users end up asking the same questions 'but it used to work' which is fine, simply indicative
<holycow> the nice thing with a streaming server is you can serve it to you self anywhere
<holycow> if your at school or work or whatever
<RO0T> tiredbones ROOT, any particular repository?................go to apt-get.org and check your query
<holycow> just get an accounton dyndns.org and point to home ... you can setup your server to adjust dyndns.org entries if you like if you are on a dynamic ip range
<holycow> btw welcome to ubuntu :)
<tiredbones> Is http://ubuntuguide.org the official user guide?
<concept10> nopr
<tiredbones> concept10, was that comment to my question?
<bulio> I can't apt-get dist-upgrade
<bulio> something about servers
<concept10> tiredbones, yes
<bulio> is a server down or something?
<bulio> bunch of these
<bulio> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/python2.4-samba_3.0.14a-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bulio>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<tiredbones> concept10, ok - point me the the correct user guide.
<bulio> anyone?
<johndarkhorse> tiredbones: it is not.
<johndarkhorse> tiredbones: ubuntuguide will wreck your system (it is very out of date), use help.ubuntu.com instead (it IS official)
<holycow> bulio, try another repository, or make sure to apt-get update first
<concept10> tiredbones, correct for what? search the wiki
<johndarkhorse> bulio: try again later, you appear to be having network issues
<bulio> so I have to wait to upgrade to breey?
<bulio> *breezy
<concept10> tiredbones, there is a guide similar to the ubuntuguide by the ubuntu documentationt team,
<bulio> so the server is down?
<tiredbones> johndarkhorse, thanks for the pointer!!
<trae> which one of these should I install for an Intel Centrino 1.6mhz Mobile chip laptop:
<trae>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<trae>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9
<johndarkhorse> trae: the 586 is fine
<trae> johndarkhorse, danke
<bulio> is a server down?
<johndarkhorse> bulio: it could be many things
<bulio> hrmm
<bulio> so I should wait?
<trae> hmm
<trae> playing avi's seem choppy
<bulio> bunch of things like Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Sources
<bulio>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ThndrShk2k> Can someone assist me. i am trying to install ndiswrapper, but it won't install
<trae> I thought it was just totem.
<tof_> hi, when I have 2 users on 2 gnome sessions there is a problem when I insert a media. One user mount it with no access for the other. How can I configure gnome-volume-manager so that when it mounts a device, it's rwx for the 'users' group?
<bulio> so no one has any idea whats up?
<trae> yeah, other video that I've taken before, that I know aren't choppy play back choppy too.
<bulio> someone try apt-get update
<bulio> do you get connection errors
<trae> mvi_0637.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, ~15 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11024 Hz)
<ThndrShk2k> when i try to install ndiswrapper, i get "Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/build;
<ThndrShk2k>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<ThndrShk2k> "
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ThndrShk2k about paste
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ThndrShk2k about ndiswrapper
<bulio> dammit, Is it down :(
<ion> Hi firstly Merry Chistmas for everyone, so how shall I install a compiler and which is available ?
<bulio> so no one can help me?
<johndarkhorse> ion: install "build-essential"
<johndarkhorse> bulio: you are having a network issue, try again later or change your URLs for your repos
<cmatheson> !tell bulio about questions
<bulio> what urls should I change to>
<bulio> I'll try and reboot
<cmatheson> !tell bulio about easysource
<yanis> hello
<cmatheson> bulio: you basically will never ever need to reboot unless you install a new kernel
<yanis> check here ( http://pastebin.ca/34860 ) the dmesg log for my HDD and tell me what do you think
<ion> johndarkhorse: is already done...so how shall I find the compiler ?
<Seveas> cmatheson, which fortunately is several times per release, Ubuntu has a pro-active approach to security :)
<johndarkhorse> ion: when you build your source, the commands are available for your use
<ThndrShk2k> Yeah, the page that ubotu sent me didn't help at all...
<cmatheson> Seveas: heh, yeah... still, i think it's better to not get in the habit of rebooting every time you do anything (e.g. change your sources.list)
<johndarkhorse> ThndrShk2k: use synaptic and search and find "linux-source" and 'kernel-headers' for your kernel
<ion> johndarkhorse: for example if I want run a simple " hello world"
<ThndrShk2k> did linux source, but not headers
<ThndrShk2k> thanks
<skon> Nothing like linux on a christmas
<johndarkhorse> ion: all the commands are available in your terminal
<Discipulus> Merry Christmas to all
<Seveas> cmatheson, indeed
<ThndrShk2k> Skon, i was trying to setup ubuntu, but i accidentally made my windows partition ext3 and hit save >.>
<Seveas> Discipulus, likewise
<ThndrShk2k> so i have no choice until i get a windows CD
<bulio> is there another repo I could use?
<kestas> night, merry xmas
<bulio> still getting problems with apt-get dist-upgrade
<ion> johndarkhorse: but in c++ not python
<skon> ThndrShk2k: eek, that sucks...I remember I got my first linux distro about 5 christmases ago: Linux Mandrake 6.5
<johndarkhorse> ThndrShk2k: seems a like a fortunate mistake, to me. no more worms, viruses or other windows nastiness for xmas?
<bulio> can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<cmatheson> bulio: are you going through a proxy or something?
<ThndrShk2k> Well i took good care of my XP Pro box >.>, just means half my spritework I didn't backup goes byebye
<uytuythgf> Hi ;-) Can someone help me with this one... I've deleted the samba startup/shutdown script in /etc/init.d, Can someone send it to me? I'm running Breezy Badger.
<johndarkhorse> ion: your 'build-essential' installed gcc-4.0, do you need something else?
<bulio> nope
<bulio> I have a router though
<Seveas> ThndrShk2k, ouch :(
<ThndrShk2k> and JDH, Synaptic says the linux-kernel-headers is already installed
<bulio> any idea what might be doing it?
<bulio> upgraded to hoary
<bulio> worked fine
<Seveas> ThndrShk2k, there are disk recovery programs that can do a lot for you if you don't touch the partition after messing it up this way
<bulio> setup breezy sources
<bulio> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<bulio> and I get the connection thing
<ThndrShk2k> probably seveas, but i formatted it aftewards since i didn't know of them
<ThndrShk2k> so any data that was there is now gone ;o;
<Seveas> hmm, that makes it tougher indeed :(\
<bulio> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pycurl/python2.4-pycurl_7.14.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<bulio> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<uytuythgf> Is there a place where I can download the samba script ?
<bulio> things like that
<ThndrShk2k> unless there is a free program that recovers partial deleted data, but i doubt it
<nick01> I compiled a custom kernel and now it sais failed to initialize HAL and I get no sound ; please help
<ion> johndarkhorse: well I don't know if I need something else....I wonder if I have to do the same process as windows to run the program...
<cmatheson> nick01: you can revert to your old kernel in the grub menu
<johndarkhorse> ThndrShk2k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<nick01> cmatheson, I know but I'd like to fix this one
<bulio> so no suggestions?
<trae> grr, now this is odd.  Now the video plays without being jumpy, but the sound is all distorted.
<cmatheson> nick01: compare your .config to the stock ubuntu one
<nick01> cmatheson, or know what went wrong and compile another one
<nick01> lol
<nick01> that's huge
<nick01> cmatheson, it works fine on slackware my config file
<john_> is it possible to mount a windows shared folder in ubuntu as a device like you can in windows?
<john_> like mapping a drive
<cmatheson> john_: check out smbfs i think
<Ng_> john_: there's a Connect to server option in the Places menu, or what cmatheson said :)
<cmatheson> nick01: you can't modprobe the module for your sound-carfd?
<Ng_> nick01: if you're going to compile a custom kernel, start with the Ubuntu kernel config in /boot/ but generally don't bother unless you really need to - there's little point
<john_> itried that but it isnt accessible from various music playing software
<nick01> cmatheson, I modprobed the module it loaded but still no sound
<Ng> john_: then it'll need to be smbfs, which will let you mount the windows share to the normal linux filesystem so anything can access it
<cmatheson> nick01: that's unusual, did sound work w/ the normal ubuntu kernel?
<nick01> cmatheson, in fact the module is loaded fine by the distro itself
<john_> NG, how would I go about doing that?
<nick01> yes
<john_> I just want to access a windows share as if it were a local drive
<john_> like in windows
<ion> johndarkhorse: I found the manual I think is just read it now ....cheers man thank you very much.....
<john_> mainly to play music
<john_> but some people say its not possible
<john_> as windows doesnt really play music direct form a mapped drive, instead it downloads and caches it
<netventure> jonh_ that feature si kinda automated in the new gnome version (IMHO) in dapper drake
<funkyHat> john_, it is possible, using smbfs
<john_> and linux cant do it
<john_> so how do i use smbfs?
<Ng> john_: this might help: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ng> err
<Ng> damnit
<nick01> cmatheson, I think it has to do with that HAL error
<Ng> john_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Ng> that's better :)
<john_> thanks
<john_> do you think it is worth me installing dapper instead of breezy?
<Ng> no!
<johndarkhorse> john_: not right now, no.
<john_> k
<cmatheson> nick01: i don't know... i've used sound w/out HAL many times before... but it could be
<Ng> john_: dapper is unstable, do not install it until it is released
<john_> the second link I was sent is timing out
<john_> ah no its not
<john_> my bad
<john_> its ok
<nick01> root@T72:/home/nick01# alsamixer
<nick01> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Ng> john_: if the share you want to mount doesn't need a password, scroll down the page - there are simpler instructions for that
<john_> so do you think onces I have mounted a windows share permanently using smbfs I will be able to play music files direct from the windows share as if it were stored locally?
<Ng> john_: yes
<john_> unfortunately its windows server 2003 so i need username and password
<john_> is that still ok?
<nick01> cmatheson, if I can't fix it I'm gonna have to try kanotix or revert back to slackware
<john_> i noticed a bug in samba where it keeps asking me for username an dpassword
<john_> for ther server
<funkyHat> john_, yes, check out the page Ng linked you to, it's all there
<Ng> john_: erk, if it's 2003 you might need to use cifs instead of smbfs - they changed the way 2003 does smb :/
<cmatheson> john_: yes, you'll there's mount options for that.. you'll have to read the samba docs though
<john_> even if it is stored in the key ring
<john_> ok
<cmatheson> nick01: yeah you should really start comparing your config to the stock ubuntu one
<john_> so do I try smbfs first?
<john_> or cifs?
<john_> is it a similar method?
<ElitePete> how do i search running processes ?
<cmatheson> john_: i'm not familiar w/ cifs, but either one is probably fihnje
<cmatheson> ElitePete: ps
<john_> k will try
<Ng> john_: try the instructions on that page, if it doesn't work then ask again here abuot cifs, but you may just be able to replace the "smbfs" section of the fstab line with "cifs"
<john_> thanks mucho
<Effi> merry christmas comrades
<nick01> cmatheson, if I don't know what I'm looking for it would be useless- I removed most of the stuff and I won't start adding everything back in
<Effi> i want to install a new ubuntu system and i am asking me, wheather to create an extra partition for my /home folder or not. Can me say someone if it is usefully?
<brk3> hey does anyone know how do you network 2 linux boxes together? i have the network cable connected but they wont pick up the connection..
<psychogogogo> merry christmas too everybody
<Ng> Effi: a separate /home partition is an excellent idea
<cmatheson> nick01: so just take the ubuntu kernel and remove the stuff you don't want, and if you're not sure if you need it or not just leave it in... you're gaining much by disabling a bunch of modules anyway
<Ng> Effi: it means you can re-install the system really easily
<funkyHat> Effi, it is very useful
<ElitePete> Effi, cheers it's a great idea
<Effi> thanks Ng, funkyHat and ElitePete
<nick01> grrr
<RedEyes> hi
<Effi> so can i create an partition with the ubuntu installation routine?
<funkyHat> nick01, what are you having problems with?
<RedEyes> happy christmas :] 
<funkyHat> Effi, yes
<meepy> To install Firefox 1.5? How? I downloaded the package, and extracted to my desktop? Now what? No installer?
<nick01> funkyHat, sound in a custom kernel- this same config file works no problem in slackware; and even now the sound modules are loaded but alsamixer doesn't work the mixer is disabled and no sound in gnome
<funkyHat> Effi, you need to select the manual partition editor option, and just create a separate partition with the mountpoint /home
<cmatheson> !tell meepy about  ff1.5
<meepy> dident et a pm :|
<Effi> ok funkyHat do i need to create the size of the partitions on my own? what sizes do you recommend for the whole stuff?=
<cmatheson> !tell meepy about  firefox1.5
<meepy> thanks
<Ng> nick01: you are probably missing some sound modules then
<nick01> Ng, nope
<nick01> all there
<Ng> nick01: boot into a stock ubuntu kernel, do an lsmod, reboot into your custom kernel and do another, see what changed
<nick01> it worked in slcak as I said
<Ng> nick01: irrelevant
<Ng> slack != ubuntu
<nick01> snd_via82xx            23956  0
<nick01> that's the module
<Ng> nick01: there's way more to alsa making noise than one module
<funkyHat> Effi, You'll want 4 or 5 GB for / most likely (I strongly doubt you'll use more than that), 2x your RAM up to a maximum of 1GB (unless your ram is > 1 GB, in which case match it)
<funkyHat> for your swap partition
<nick01> Ng, all the required modules are there
<nick01> and they're loaded too
<funkyHat> Effi, and the rest of the space you're giving to linux in your /home partition
<Ng> nick01: then you missed something else out
<Ng> nick01: start with the ubuntu kernel config and change/patch whatever it is that's forcing you to compile a kernel, it'll be far easier
<paulproteus|lapt> !tell paulproteus|lapt about firefox1.5
<Ng> nick01: for reference, I have one soundcard and 21 modules loaded with snd_ in them
<nick01> Ng, the only thing that went wrong in my kernel was the HAL error- could that be it ? cause the sound modules are loaded as I said
<cmatheson> paulproteus|lapt: haha, if you want to know yourself, you could just /msg ubotu
<Ng> nick01: I have no idea, probably though
<nick01> Ng, I know I have lots of those too
<paulproteus|lapt> cmatheson: That's what ubotu said, too. :)
<Ng> nick01: how come you need a custom kernel anyway? ;)
<cmatheson> paulproteus|lapt: oh ok, hehe
<nick01> Ng, I like having my own kernel
<Bree-Calif> Has anyone here tried to upgrade to teTeX 3 on Breezy? Breezy installs 2.0.2; Dapper installs 3, but I can't afford to risk the upgrade to Dapper yet.
<Effi> funkyHat, ok, that sounds great but what do you mean with : " 2x your RAM up to a maximum of 1GB "? Is this the size for the swap partition or what do you mean with that?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: That's the suggested swap partition size.
<Ng> nick01: then you'll have to do a bunch of digging around and see what your config is mising I guess, or use the stock kernel :)
<funkyHat> Effi, yeah, that was the size of the swap partition, but johndarkhorse has just informed me that you probably wont see any benefit to having any more than 768MB swap, regardless of ram
<nick01> Ng, or install kanotix :P
<Ng> nick01: if you want...
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: You should probably be able to roll your own backport.
<Effi> ok, so when I have a 512 MB Ram size 768 MB of swap partition is enough?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Want some help with that?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Yes, that's enough swap.
<Ng> nick01: you generally don't gain anything by compiling your own kernel though, so I'd just stick with the ubuntu one :)
<paulproteus|lapt> ng++
<johndarkhorse> Effi: if you have over 768mb ram, just leave the swap at 768mb
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - I could use some help, sure. I've downloaded the .debs from the Dapper distribution; figured that would be easier - but ran into a dependency issue that scared me a bit with libstdc++6
<johndarkhorse> Bree-Calif: mixing dapper and breezy may not be nice
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Okay, one sec.
<Effi> ok thanks a lot paulproteus|lapt , johndarkhorse and funkyHat
<nick01> Ng, even just compiling for my cpu should give an improvement
<johndarkhorse> Bree-Calif: better to have apt-get build from source
<Ng> nick01: install the -686 or -k6 kernel :)
<Bree-Calif> johndarkhorse - Yeah, it looks that way to me too, but I'm too much of a newbie to be sure, so I kept it safe.
<Ng> or -k7 rather
<nick01> k
<nick01> I go now
<nick01> bye
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: I have a script for you - http://pastebin.com/478421
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Download this.  Feel free to read it through; it's very simple.
<fredforfaen> merry x-mas suckers
<paulproteus|lapt> fredforfaen: You, too. :)
<fredforfaen> :)
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - Thanks - I'm revving up Firefox now
<paulproteus|lapt> Once you have it downloaded, tell me, Bree-Calif.
<corneta> hi
<Bree-Calif> Will do, paulproteus|lapt ... wait one
<Effi> at the moment i am copying with knoppix the /home folder of an hdd to another one and I am having a transferrate of about 3 MB/s. That seems very few to me. Is this a normal rate?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: No, it is very slow.
<corneta> hi
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: hdparm will make it faster.
<corneta> do you speak ingles, or spanish??
<Seveas> corneta, we seak english in here
<Seveas> for spanish you can go to #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> for brazilian to #ubuntu-br
<uytuythgf> can someone please paste the content of /etc/init.d/samba from ubuntu breezy in a private chat window. I can't find it anywhere
<corneta> i am speak only inglish
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, but I cant make the rate faster without stopping the copying prozess?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - I've downloaded the script and have questions - mainly, what to add to sources.list
<corneta> very little
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: You can make it faster without stopping it.
<Seveas> corneta, then you should probably try #ubuntu-br
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<pinkisntwell>  if I kill xscreensaver the power management still turns off my monitor when the time passes! how do I disable that too?
<corneta> oh thanks
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: what the heck is up with r4ndy?
<tonyyarusso> #
<tonyyarusso> # Start/stops the Samba daemons (nmbd and smbd).
<tonyyarusso> #
<tonyyarusso> #
<tonyyarusso> # Defaults
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: such dedicatio
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Do you have deb-src lines in your sources.list?
<tonyyarusso> RUN_MODE="daemons"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> # Reads config file (will override defaults above)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - yes, for the breezy repositories
<tonyyarusso> 			if ! start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D; then
<corneta> seveas, thanks
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Then duplicate them for dapper.
<defendguin> how soon might the legal mp3 decoder be available as a package for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> 				log_end_msg 1
<tonyyarusso> 				exit 1
<tonyyarusso> 			fi
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, can you say me, which option I need to make the transferation faster?
<paulproteus|lapt> Note that with only deb-src lines, you will *not* bring any binary packages in.
<tonyyarusso> 		fi
<tonyyarusso> 		log_end_msg 0
<tonyyarusso> 		;;
<tonyyarusso> 	stop)
<tonyyarusso> 		log_begin_msg "Stopping Samba daemons..."
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: hdparm -d1 -m32 /dev/hda
<tonyyarusso> 		start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile $NMBDPID
<tonyyarusso> 		# Wait a little and remove stale PID file
<tonyyarusso> 		sleep 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> 		if [ -f $NMBDPID ]  && ! ps h `cat $NMBDPID` > /dev/null
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tonyyarusso!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<jbroome> flood!
<defendguin> thanks
<Effi> is it the device i am writing the data on paulproteus|lapt ?
<Seveas> and there's the first ban again
<Seveas> some people never learn
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Do it to both the source and target drives.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dialup-4.159.11.69.Dial1.Chicago1.Level3.net] ]  by johndarkhorse
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Tell me once you've made that change.
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - let me ask you this - am I likely to corrupt Breezy by mixing in some critical Dapper-version libs, as johndarkhorse hinted (and as I've worried)?
<murr> hi, what program should i use to test a webcam?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Backporting mitigates most of that risk.
<john_> hmm I have just permanently mounted a windows share in ubuntu but cant see the contents of the share?
<paulproteus|lapt> And it's going to be easy to remove them if you don't like what they do.
<Moeen> murr, f.e gnomeeting
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %tonyyarusso!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: The point is, you won't bring in any dapper-version libraries; you'll compile Dapper packages against your own Breezy-version libraries.
<apology> Was trying to do that as a pm to uytuythgf as requested; carriage returns were handled differently than expected.  See you all later.
<paulproteus|lapt> apology: Use a pastebin next time. (-:
<Moeen> murr, s/gnomeeting/GnomeMeeting :D
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - Understood. This sounds good. I'm editing sources.list now, brb
<murr> Moeen: ok, i'll try that
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Okay, great.
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, unfortunately i got a failed message : http://nopaste.php-q.net/180366
<Grackshrike> Are there via unichrome drivers for ubuntu?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Try for your real hard drive device.
<Rodietze> can I use my Hoary packages in Breezy?
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, what do you mean?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK; I've edited sources.list and replaced all "breezy" with "dapper" (saved an unedited copy as sources.list.breezy and will copy it back when we're done...)
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: No.
<paulproteus|lapt> That's bad-bad-bad.
<paulproteus|lapt> It's essential that you only change deb-src lines.
<paulproteus|lapt> It's important that you not change "deb" lines.
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK will change the "deb" lines back to breezy.
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Great.
<arod> breezy and intel ipw2200. I got continuously this error: "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.". any hints?
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, can you explain me, what do you mean with saying, that i shell try it with me real hard drive device? I don't understand, what i shall do
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Do you know what /dev/ device represents your two hard drives.
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Do you know what /dev/ device represents your two hard drives?
<paulproteus|lapt> There's one drive you're copying from, and another you're copying to.
<geramt> HI!
<geramt> Can you help me?
<geramt> I'm new in Ubuntu
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, sorry, i can`t follow you
<john_> I'm having trouble mounting a windows share can anyone help me?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - back - with sources.list edited as specified. all "deb" repositories are "breezy"; all "deb-src" repositories are "dapper".
<ElitePete> quick, somone name a linux program they use commonly
<paulproteus|lapt> OpenOffice.org
<paulproteus|lapt> gaim
<paulproteus|lapt> PINE
<ElitePete> whats PINE ?
<john_> email
<paulproteus|lapt> A terminal-mode email program.
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Good.  Now, I want you to put the script in /tmp/backport .
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, do you coincidentally speak german?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: No, sadly.
<paulproteus|lapt> Only French and English.
<Effi> ah ok...
<geramt> HI!
<geramt> I'm new in Ubunti and I need help
<geramt> Je suis nuveau en Ubuntu et j'ai besoin d'aide
<Effi> so do I need to cange an option or what do you mean with try a real hard drive device?
<jimmy_> hi
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK, it's in /tmp/backport
<paulproteus|lapt> geramt: C'est chouette, mais tu devrais aller a #ubuntu-fr si tu veux de l'aide. (-;
<Bree-Calif> Saved it as backport.sh
<jimmy_> can somebody pls post the link to that tool that creates a new, custom /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<geramt> NOn, je ne suis pas francais, je suis mexicain :P
<geramt> I have a Pentium IV at 1.7M, 128 of ram and 20 g of hd but My Ubuntu is really raly slow
<gnomefreak> !fr
<Agrajag> get more ram
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<john_> how do i get root acces in terminal?
<geramt> And with Swap?
<geramt> I read about swap
<Effi> john_, sudo su?
<john_> Effi, im new he he
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Run this: /tmp/backport.sh mairix
<john_> thanks
<ubuntu> hiu
<ubuntu> hi
<geramt> And I dont know how to write the "at" (a) for the emails
<ubuntu> how do i become superuser in ubuntu?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: You'll need to do this as root.
<Effi> ubuntu, by pressing su ?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: sudo sh /tmp/backport.sh mairix
<ubuntu> ok
<paulproteus|lapt> !tell ubuntu about root
<Agrajag> Effi: sudo -i
<unix> need some help with MASQ
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - It ran OK until dpkg-buildpackage then failed. Error was "Child process failed"
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell john_ about sudo
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Can you pastebin the errors?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ubuntu about sudo
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: BTW, I'm just using this as a test of the backport process on your computer.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - sure - and understood that this was a test
<Bree-Calif> wait one
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, I think this is the problem: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. Do you know how to fix that problem? what is ioctl?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: It's an "Input/Output control command".
<Effi> oh
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Try on /dev/hdb and /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd instead of /dev/hda .
<PuUbSiE> Any one to help me with Masquerade-ing
<Effi> ah, now i am knowing, what you meant before
<Effi> @ paulproteus|lapt
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: Okay. (-:
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - it's at http://pastebin.com/478443
<cartesian1984> ah, hello all. and merry Christmas. Might anyone know of a way to configure KXdocker to uses apps other than the defaults? I have ubuntu/GNOME and thus don't want the KDE ones on the dock
<johndarkhorse> cartesian1984: is there no config or rc file for it?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: One sec.
<cartesian1984> johndarkhorse: I am not sure, let me have a look
<HymnToLife> Can anyone tell me if the support for PCI-E video cards is good on linux ?
<Hikaru79> What exactly does acpid and acpi-utils do? Is it safe to turn them off on a desktop computer?
<cartesian1984> johndarkhorse: it would be a hidden file in the home folder, right?
<jimmy_> can somebody pls post the link to that tool that creates a new, custom /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<HymnToLife> jimy > gedit
<Kira> Good day.
<johndarkhorse> cartesian1984: if it's a kde app, it might be in ~/.kde    or ~/.kx_blah
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, what would be a usual transferrate?
<Xtradite> hey how do you view a usb device as a drive in ubuntu?
<Xtradite> or folder... i mean
<Kira> Is the ubuntu installation disc capable of resizing NTFS partitions? I forgot.
<Hikaru79> Xtradite, mount it.
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: Yes.
<Hikaru79> Xtradite, type: man mount
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: sudo apt-get build-dep mairix
<paulproteus|lapt> Does that work?
<Xtradite> Hikaru79: how?  When i hook up my digital camera it finds it and I can import pictures but when I want to copy files from the OS to the drive I don't know how b/c I can't see it
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: If it works *or* succeeds, paste the whole command-line output into a pastebin, please.
<cartesian1984> johndarkhorse: ah, yes, I found it. thank you.
<HymnToLife> Xtradite > isn't it in the Places menu ?
<Effi> paulproteus|lapt, i think for the /dev/hda hdd dma is enabled but the /dev/sda wont work. Is there something different with sata hard disk drives?
<paulproteus|lapt> Effi: SATA drives should have DMA by default.
<Hikaru79> Xtradite, oh, we're talking about digicams?
<Xtradite> yup
<Hikaru79> In that case, check out gphoto2
<Hikaru79> That lets you upload files to digi cams :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Sorry this is so much work; I think you may not be using my script correctly, or you deleted the breezy deb lines from sources.list.
<Effi> oh
<Hikaru79> I don't know if you can mount cameras as mass storage devices. I'd just go with gphoto2
<Xtradite> hikaru : oh really?  ok.
<Xtradite> hikaru:  cool
<john_> i have just mounted a windows share in /mnt/ will it be there after a reboot/.
<john_> ?
<paulproteus|lapt> john_: It won't be, by default.
<Hikaru79> Enjoy, Xtradite  ^_^
<john_> how do I make it be?
<mjr> Hikaru79, many cameras can be mounted; some can't, and for some of those, yes, gphoto2 is the right tool. (And it can handle the mountable ones too, I think)
<john_> please
<john_> :)
<paulproteus|lapt> john_: The last line in /etc/mtab should mention /mnt ; just append it to /etc/fstab .
<ubuntu> i'm trying to configure opera in ubuntu but it wont work
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - it succeeded and the output is here: http://pastebin.com/478445 -- I could pastebin sources.list if that would help; don't think I got it wrong after you warned me about the breezy deb repositories having to stay breezy
<meepy> I screwed up the installation for firefox 1.5, not everything went correct, hmm. How do I remove FF 1.5?
<ubuntu> give error "Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed."
<ubuntu> gives error
<Lagro> j/ #ubuntu-ro
<john_> paul, im not sure i understand
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Do this:
<Lagro> hi
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo sh -x /tmp/backport mairix
<norbert> hi
<paulproteus|lapt> And paste me the whole output.
<Xtradite> hikaru79:  any other good apps you'd recommend?  just in general?
<norbert> frohe und ruhige weihnacht euch allen
<ElitePete> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - http://pastebin.com/478450
<Kira> Can the installation disc check its own integrity?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Erm, did you see the error?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Did you call that file backport.sh ?
<paulproteus|lapt> I forgot.
<johndarkhorse> Kira: yes, hit "esc" when you can and from the menu that comes up, you'll see the choice
<bobbyd> hi
<cmatheson> Kira: isn't there a check cd thing? (or is that debian?)
<paulproteus|lapt> Yeah, it appears you called it backport.sh.
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo sh -x /tmp/backport.sh mairix
<bobbyd> when I play midi files in timidity the drums don't work, it says that instrument isn't mapped. any ideas?
<ElitePete> im told i have 2 broken packages but i can't seem to find them
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: I think it has a method for doing that.
<ElitePete> how do i find my broken packages?
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: apt-get -f install
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - yes, I did. I ls'd /tmp/backport and found this, if it helps: http://pastebin.com/478453
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: sudo sh -x /tmp/backport.sh mairix
<Sionide> i wanna buy a USB bluetooth dongle with my xmas money - will it work with ubuntu?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - no such file or directory
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: What is the full path to the .sh file that is my script?
<mjr> Sionide, most probably any you'll buy will work, but googling for "linux" and the model you're thinking of can't hurt
<paulproteus|lapt> /tmp/backport/backport.sh ?
<Dr_Willis> Sionide,  mine did. I ended up using the Kde bluetooth tools however.
<paulproteus|lapt> In that case, Bree-Calif: sudo sh -x /tmp/backport/backport.sh mairix
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, i found the packages how do i remove them
<phasegen> Is it possible to add another dist cd to apt sources, such as edubuntu or kubuntu????  If so, what would the line look like?
<paulproteus|lapt> "apt-get -f install" should let you remove them.
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, i get an error
<mjr> phasegen, use apt-cdrom to add the new cd
<gnomefreak> who has the site for supported hardware?
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: Pastebin it.
<ogra_ibook> phasegen, no need to ...
<johndarkhorse> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ogra_ibook> phasegen, edubuntu and kubuntu use the same repositoriew
<gnomefreak> ty johndarkhorse
<Dr_Willis> phasegen,  the Kubuntu web site details it -  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will  get all the different kubuntu packages.
<Dr_Willis> phasegen,  its kind of missleading to think of them as 'different' disrtos. they are more the same core disrto with different packages by default.
<bobbyd> can anyone with timidity hear the drums on this track? http://home2.swipnet.se/~w-22134/nmm/mario1.mid
<ElitePete> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sionide> Dr_Willis, yep just read that in the forums
<phasegen> ogra_ibook:  I have a dialup connection that hits at 28.8K.  Any cd repository I add helps dramatically.
<cmatheson> ok
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - a very busy little computer there for a moment :) - ending in "Here's what you've won" and the mairix deb package
<Dr_Willis> bobbyd,  i here a little thunk thunk.. in the background... that what ya mean? this is with windows xp however. :P
<ogra_ibook> phasegen, ah, yes, then use apt-cdrom
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Good.
<Bree-Calif> :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Now, try this:
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo apt-get remove bison
<paulproteus|lapt> And try making mairix again.
<gnomefreak> :(
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK, wait one
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Sure.
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6161
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Your patience is appreciated. (-:
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK, it sees the dependency and installs bison, then builds the mairix deb, or at least that's what it looks like it's doing
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Okay, good.
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - this isn't patience, this is enjoyment. I'm learning, that's always a good thing
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Now, what's the thing you *wanted* in the first place, tetex-bin ?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - yes, I won the mairix deb - the script is working it seems :)
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, any ideas on my pastebin ?
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse, that hardware site is for all ubuntu releases?
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: yes it was/is
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - I think the dependency issues are limited to tetex-bin but there are actually three tetex-* packages in dapper: -base, -bin, and -extra, that I will need
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse, ok ty
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: Can you read from it that sdl-devel is a problem?
<obsrv> hello, I have trouble with Adept (KUbuntu). I can connect to internet ONLY trough a proxy, but I can't find where to set in Adept proxy server. With good old synaptic everything was ok. Any Ideas?
<paulproteus|lapt> I can read that, ElitePete, from the pastebin output.
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Try doing it with tetex-bin.
<paulproteus|lapt> The hard one first, for good measure. (-;
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, i see that.. how do i remove it?
<paulproteus|lapt> apt-get remove packagename
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, i get another error
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6162
<Xtradite> question for anyone:  just installed gphoto2 via Add Apps but it didn't add it to the menu.  Any ideas on how to add it?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK, wait one, this may take a bit
<obsrv> how to configure apt-get to work with proxy?
<gnomefreak> if on the burnt cd image the kernel moduales are missing is that a download issue or is that more of dapper being in devel?
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: dpkg -r --force-depends packagename
<paulproteus|lapt> That's a little harsher.
<phasegen> ogra_ibook, Dr_Willis, mjr, thank you very much.  That saved me 2 hours of downloading to get kstars.
<ElitePete> paulproteus|lapt, how do i implement that cmd?
<paulproteus|lapt> You type it.
<ElitePete> i dont understand the syntax
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo dpkg -r sdl-devel
<ElitePete> ok
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo dpkg -r --force-depends sdl-devel
<obsrv> how to configure apt-get to work with proxy?
<ElitePete> pete@LinuxBox:~$ sudo dpkg -r libsdl1.2-dev
<ElitePete> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove libsdl1.2-dev which isn't installed.
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo dpkg -r --force-depends sdl-devel
<ElitePete> what is this --force ?
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: You don't have to use it.
<paulproteus|lapt> I'm just pre-empting a potential problem, where you dpkg complains it can't remove it because other packages *depend* on sdl-devel.
<paulproteus|lapt> BTW, where on *earth* did you get sdl-devel?
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - there are unmet build dependencies flagged; here is the critical part of the output: http://pastebin.com/478463
<ElitePete> Removing sdl-devel ...
<ElitePete> guess it worked
<ElitePete> umm..
<ElitePete> from apt-get
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: Um, what sources do you have?
<ElitePete> multiverse i belive
<Bree-Calif> I believe that libxaw8-dev was renamed in dapper; I saw some reference to that last night when I was googling teTeX 3
<paulproteus|lapt> ElitePete: You shouldn't have gotten sdl-devel from multiverse.
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Hmm, I see.
<zalaam> hmm, anyone with a working ati gfx? i'm trying to get the fglrx driver to work
<paulproteus|lapt> zalaam: It's fairly easy.
<paulproteus|lapt> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Kira> When I boot up the installation disc, how are the options "vga=771" and "linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false" different?
<ElitePete> zalaam, i got mine working yesterday it's quiet easy
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Let's go to packages.ubuntu.com/libxaw8-dev and see what it says.
<zalaam> paulproteus|lapt: i can't get into X :(
<moshe> hello
<zalaam> i guess i have to reinstall then, and try from the beginning again
<ElitePete> zalaam, type this.
<ElitePete> zalaam, no
<zalaam> ok
<johndarkhorse> zalaam: there is no need to reinstall anything
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<moshe> would this be a good place to ask questions regarding apache on ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell zalaam about xcfg
<ElitePete> zalaam, do that
<johndarkhorse> moshe: ask away
<zalaam> i did that before X crashed
<moshe> I just installed apache2 just to fiddle, and I put a public_html directory in my home folder.
<ElitePete> zalaam, now do this
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Try backporting tetex-base.
<paulproteus|lapt> It seems to want tetex-base around before it installs.
<moshe> I was able to see this folder in Firefox by viewing http://localhost/~moshe
<ElitePete> zalaam, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paulproteus|lapt> I mean, before it builds.
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - libaxw8-dev is in hoary apparently
<moshe> I put an index.html file in it, and now I get an access forbidden message
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Right, let's just forget about that for now and deal with the ones we know how to solve.
<phreakys> hello
<ElitePete> then during the setup select the fglrx driver
<zalaam> ElitePete: done
<phreakys> can some one tell me how to install a rpm package?
* phreakys is such a noob
<ElitePete> zalaam, read up
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - OK. tetex-base may take a while, if I remember correctly it's about 85MB
<johndarkhorse> phreakys: what program are you after?
<paulproteus|lapt> phreakys: You almost certainly don't want to do that.
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Okay.
<phreakys> vmware tools
<deFrysk> phreakys, what package is it ?
<ElitePete> zalaam, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<randabis> phreakys
<ElitePete> zalaam, and select the fglrx driver
<phreakys> im running ubuntu under vmware
<PuYbseU> hello
<randabis> phreakys: stick with .debs for ubuntu
<PuYbseU> need some networking help
<deFrysk> phreakys, what package please
<johndarkhorse> phreakys: are there no debs available?
<phreakys> hm, need the rpm :/
<phreakys> nope
<moshe> does anyone know what I need to do to get rid of the access forbidden msg?
<deFrysk> phreakys, what package please!!
<phreakys> can i install .deb with apt-ge?
<deFrysk> tell us
<johndarkhorse> deFrysk: vmware
<zalaam> ElitePete: i've done that, and it doesnt work
<ElitePete> zalaam, whats the problem ?
<cmatheson> deFrysk: use dpkg
<phreakys> ah, tnx man
<zalaam> x will not start
<phreakys> thats the one
<phreakys> :D
<ElitePete> zalaam, whats the error
<deFrysk> tss
<cmatheson> !tell zalaam about questions
<johndarkhorse> ElitePete: do the dpkg-reconfigure and choose the VESA driver for now (you can change it later) but it should get you into X
<johndarkhorse> crap
<johndarkhorse> zalaam: see what i wrote above to ElitePete
<Kira> OH shit...
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: Eh?
<Kira> I f'ed up my hard disk
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - some time back I set up a local repository ~/debs -- I could download libaxw8-dev and do a dpkg-scansources to build a Sources.gz there ...
<Kira> I removed the Ubuntu partitions
<ElitePete> johndarkhorse, i'm no expert, i was just trying to help him, i did what i told him to do yesterday and it worked for me i have an ati card :-)
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: No.
<Kira> and now GRUB gives me error 22
<paulproteus|lapt> Don't try to grab dependencies from anything but breezy and dapper.
<johndarkhorse> ElitePete: of course, the VESA option is failsafe, tho.
<ElitePete> johndarkhorse, i did not know that.
<ElitePete> :-)
<Bree-Calif> OK ... yeah, that sounded dicey even to me ...
<Kira> Anyway to fix that?
<deFrysk> Kira, you removed / ?
<cmatheson> johndarkhorse: well... almost.  it won't work at all for any older cards (non-vesa compliant)--vga is a safer bet generally
<Kira> ya, I removed the ext2 and swap
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: Yeah, reinstall via the CD.
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: Do you what the system to boot?
<paulproteus|lapt> What OS?
<paulproteus|lapt> Ubuntu?  That'd be hard without those partitions.
<deFrysk> Kira, then there is nothing left to boot
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: If the packages are really broken, the packages are really broken.  But I'm willing to bet they're not broken, just that your system isn't quite ready for the sanity of the dependencies to become apparent.
<johndarkhorse> cmatheson: i've never owned a nonVESA compliant card (and i've had puters for a long long time)
<paulproteus|lapt> So we'll do our best to satisfy the dependencies one by one, until you discover at the end that you've succeeded.
<paulproteus|lapt> (Or failed, I supposed.)
<Kira> I wanted to uninstall Ubuntu (wireless was not working like I wanted it to after 2 months).
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: Then what OS do you want to boot?
<cmatheson> johndarkhorse: i otoh have only two vesa-compliant cards (my voodoo and geforce)
<Kira> Windows XP
<Kira> It was dual booted
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: You should read up about "fdisk /mbr"
<zalaam> johndarkhorse: oki, the error i get when starting x is: fglrx(0):incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelrated opengl will not work
<trae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=603211#post603211    <-- if someone has a moment to look at that please.
<paulproteus|lapt> That's your ticket to a Windows-only boot record.
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - thanks. That sounds like a plan.
<zalaam> johndarkhorse: gonna load the vesa now, brb
<Kira> tough luck
<Bree-Calif> ... still downloading tetex-base ... I'm going to grab some coffee; brb
<Kira> my laptop doesn't have a floppy drive
<Kira> no way I can get fdisk to run. >_<
<ElitePete> Kira, you can put fdisk on a cd can't you?
<obsrv> how to configure apt-get to work with proxy?
<Kira> ElitePete: yes but how to I make a bootable CD? I have no clue.
<paulproteus|lapt> Kira: The Windows CD usually boots to an emergency system, or has a repair option, or something.
* gnomefreak brb need to think
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Google acquire+proxy+apt
<cartesian1984> how do you set up your desktop so that moving your mouse to one of the corners makes it hide all the windows or something mac-esque like that?
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, what I found is export http_proxy\
<obsrv> but it doesn't work
<muszek> hi
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man5/apt.conf.5.html
<ElitePete> Kira, how big is your HD
<zalaam> hmm, now i get the error "no screen found" when starting x
<Kira> 40GB
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, is there any way to do in Adept?
<obsrv> graphicaly :)
<cmatheson> zalaam: how about you paste your xorg.conf?
<muszek> http://rafb.net/paste/results/0XBayg58.html - any idea why the script wouldn't work?  executing these two commands by hand works ok
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: i suspect you'll have to edit a config file
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/09/msg00077.html
<zalaam> cmatheson: in this channel?
<paulproteus|lapt> I don't know about Adept, but Synaptic has an option for this.
<jgrieves> there seems to be quite a few NTFS writinng/reading drivers out there, any idea which one is the best?
<paulproteus|lapt> jgrieves: Yes, the one based on FUSE from ntfsprogs.
<johndarkhorse> jgrieves: writing to ntfs is unstable at best
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, I know that Synaptic has an option :)
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Well, then just run Synaptic. (-:
<obsrv> in Adept I can't find such option
<cmatheson> zallam no, in the pastebin... see /topic
<paulproteus|lapt> Its configuration should stick to Adept, too.
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt ty
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, where can I get Synaptic with Kubuntu?
<zalaam> roger, thank you
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: apt-get install synaptic
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: install it, using the konsole
<obsrv> since I can't run apt-get :)
<paulproteus|lapt> Oh, wait, you need apt-get working...
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/09/msg00077.html
<jgrieves> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ ?
<ciner_> Merry Xmass
<Kira> heh, for the next release, I think it would be wise to display a warning message when the user tries to delete a partition
<obsrv> I have no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<paulproteus|lapt> jgrieves: captive is old and unmaintained.
<ElitePete> Kira, i'm trying to find you something
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: it's easy to adjust your config files, the export http_proxy goes in your ~/.bashrc
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Then make it.
<Kira> and tell them to read up on fdisk /mbr. :P
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: if you have no apt.conf, make one
<obsrv> johndarkhorse, I exported http_proxy as a normal user. It didn't helped
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt oh sorry, that came up with FUSE
<ElitePete> Kira, do you have any floppy fdisks? and another pc
<obsrv> I can't export http_Proxy as root, I get an error
<paulproteus|lapt> jgrieves: Ah, okay.
<zalaam> cmatheson: how do i do that without x? will it work using a text web browser?
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Please, follow my instructions.
<obsrv> ok
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt linux-ntfs project?
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: no, because apt is run via superusers only
<paulproteus|lapt> jgrieves: That's the one.
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt ty,
<muszek> http://rafb.net/paste/results/0XBayg58.html - any idea why the script wouldn't work?  executing these two commands by hand works ok
<ElitePete> Kira, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<ElitePete> can you burn that onto a cd?
<ElitePete> use alcohol 120%
<trae> anyone know anything about playing avi sound under Ubuntu?  I'm getting a screechy sound when trying to play avi's.  (video is ok)  [I can play mp3's/ogg's just fine] 
<Kira> ok, let me grab that after lunch
<Kira> thanks
<paulproteus|lapt> muszek: Does it file for unemployment?
<paulproteus|lapt> muszek: How precisely does it not work?  Does it give you error messages?
<Hoxzer> can I buy just any bluetooth adabter I want to my PC to use it in linux?
<cmatheson> zalaam: zalaam yeah, use links or something
<ElitePete> Kira, no problem it has XFDISK should fix you up
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt looks like ntfstools is in repositories
<muszek> paulproteus|lapt: no, no error messages... the networking just doesn't start to work... it echoes that 2nd line, though
<zalaam> cmatheson: thanks, sudo apt-get install links?
<burning_bronx> Hoxzer, have you tried to google for linux bluetooth ?
<burning_bronx> >.>
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt better to build from source for latest? or is that one as stable as i'll get?
<burning_bronx> <.<
<johndarkhorse> zalaam: yes.
<cmatheson> zalaam: yeah
<obsrv> how can I become a superuser in Kubuntu? I have not specifed a password for it
<Hoxzer> BUrning: no, but I tried to ask in irc about it
<obsrv> but I get request for it
<paulproteus|lapt> jgrieves: If it were me, I'd backport from Dapper.
<muszek> obsrv: sudo su
<cmatheson> !tell obsrv about sudo
<obsrv> I know about sudo
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt not a bad idea
<eZtaR> Is the extra repositories down? Because i can't get gstream-plugins :(
<obsrv> but using sudo some functions are disabled
<obsrv> I need to get superuser rights
<obsrv> with su for example
<muszek> obsrv: in console, just type sudo su and give your regular password...
<burning_bronx> Hoxzer, http://tuxmobil.org/bluetooth_linux.html
<obsrv> But I don't know the pass
<burning_bronx> >.>
<cmatheson> obsrv: no... tehy're not
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: using sudo gets you ALL the powers of a superuser
<burning_bronx> next time google it.
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: It's your password.
<trae> Seveas, it's me, your most favorite #ubuntu person "occy"  heh
<ElitePete> Kira, might want to look at this http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<trae> Seveas, know anything about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108220
<ciner_> try use   sudo bash
<Hoxzer> "As many Bluetooth devices present themselves as a serial device, there is usually no special driver needed."
<obsrv> johndarkhorse, using sudo export it says that there is no such program export :)
<Hoxzer> Ok, I see
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Did you try mine?
<obsrv> using su says that Authentication failure
<paulproteus|lapt> apt.conf and all that?
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, yes
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: edit (or make) an apt.conf in the appropriate directory and add those lines to it
<obsrv> now package manager doesn't run :)
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - I've been dumb, I forgot how big /tmp was - or wasn't. I'm going to have to do this in ~ instead ... starting over on tetex-base :(
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: you'll have to use sudo to write to that directory
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Sorry to hear that.
<jgrieves> paulproteus|lapt gui frontend do this?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Wait.
<Bree-Calif> OK
<KTheRoot> Is there any boot cd`s i could use to install any OS`s over lan? Its not possible to use the ubuntu boot-cd to install something else than ubuntu right?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Move the directory over to ~ , and then restart via "apt-get -b source tetex-base"
<paulproteus|lapt> Then you won't have to redownload the files.
* trae hrms
<gnomefreak> how do i find drivers for nic to write to 3.5?
<gnomefreak> floppy even
<paulproteus|lapt> gnomefreak: ?
<paulproteus|lapt> Oh, floppy.
<paulproteus|lapt> For NIC?
<gnomefreak> my nic drivers
<gnomefreak> yes
<paulproteus|lapt> Your NIC is probably supported.
<Hikaru79> How stable is breezy-backports nowadays? Would using some packages from it bring eternal damnation upon my soul?
<trae> gnomefreak, mtools?
<gnomefreak> not in dapper its not :(
<Aesop> Morning all.
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - will do; that should save time
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, when I create apt.conf and write those lines to it I get: Syntax error: Extra junk at end of file
<obsrv> when I run apt-get
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Well, pastebin your apt.conf.
<trae> gnomefreak, I haven't used mtools in like forever.
<paulproteus|lapt> Obviously, you got the syntax wrong.
<Aesop> Hey, anyone know how to setup dual monitors on a NVidia Geforce 6600? Not getting anyhting out the DVI
<gnomefreak> im installing mtools now
<gnomefreak> ty
<trae> gnomefreak, good luck..
<gnomefreak> thanks :))
<trae> gnomefreak, I think you do something like mcopy a:
<trae> or some junk
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, I will paste what I get. One moment
<zalaam> hmm, how do i copy the text in xorg.conf, i need to paste it in links
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: No, pastebin your apt.conf, not the error message.
<trae> gnomefreak, know anything about playing avi's?  heh </broken_record>
<gole> how would one boot the live cd on a VIA C3 processor
<gnomefreak> nope sorry i dont :(
<eZtaR> Anyone with working gstream-plugins help?
<trae> gnomefreak, np ;)
<obsrv> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://user:pass@192.X.X.X:8080";
<obsrv> apt.conf is uno line
<obsrv> this with Acquire::... :)
<Nevis> I'm trying to install 5.10 and failing. :-)
<Nevis> anyone wanna try and help me guess what I'm doing wrong?
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: What's your proxy?
<obsrv> 192.168.0.1
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: You have to put *your* proxy information between the quotes.
<obsrv> yes I know :)
<eZtaR> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<obsrv> i have put it
<eZtaR> help?
<obsrv> you see I'm working with two PCs
<obsrv> one is without internet connection
<ThndrShk2k> Is there anything i can do to make ubuntu boot correctly into my LCD monitor?
<Evil_Whisper> argh aterm is bad for irssi :(
<obsrv> (KUbuntu)
<obsrv> and I'm wrinting from Gentoo :)
<ubuntu> how do i install a package in ubuntu?
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: I'm so sorry. (-;
<gnomefreak> eZtaR, mirrormax backports havent worked in a while
<ThndrShk2k> The screenstarts about 1/8 - 1/4 away from the left side
<ThndrShk2k> and ends about the same amount past my right side
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, why? :) no sorry is needed
<obsrv> I will paste my errors
<eZtaR> gnomefreak, are there other backports that do?
<eZtaR> gnomefreak, and can i have the url? :p
<gnomefreak> eZtaR, your on hoary?
<ubuntu> im trying to compile quake 3 arena in ubuntu, but dont know how, anyone can help?
<eZtaR> gnomefreak, Yup
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> go to the last link and use that
<gnomefreak> i dont think the hoary link has backports
<rosen> Anyone had experience getting Logitechs MX1000 laser mouse-buttons to work ? .. I mean adding the extra buttons ?
<eZtaR> Thanks gnomefreak
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6163
<gnomefreak> yw eZtaR
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - I've got to be afk for a minute or two here ... brb
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif-afk: Okay, good luck.
<topdeck> if I can see a device listed in 'lsusb' can I mount it with just that information?
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: The last line says what to do.
<paulproteus|lapt>  W:Youmaywanttorunapt-getupdatetocorrecttheseproblems
<obsrv> yes :) i't currently doing it
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: I suggest you read the output before pastebinning next time. (-:
<paulproteus|lapt> Okay.
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, sorry very much :)
<obsrv> merry christmas
<obsrv> and thank you for you time
<eZtaR> Argh now i don't remember where the sources.list is :p
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Did it work? (-:
<paulproteus|lapt> eZtaR: /etc/apt/sources.list
<eZtaR> Thanks :p
<paulproteus|lapt> eZtaR: Try 'locate sources.list'
<smi|e> eZtaR should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<obsrv> paulproteus|lapt, it seems it did
<paulproteus|lapt> obsrv: Good, glad to hear it.
<obsrv> it wrote another one line error abou GPG keys or smth
<keikoz> hi all
<smi|e> Hello keikoz need any help?
<johndarkhorse> obsrv: if you visit kubuntu.org you'll find the gpg key to add to your ring
<smi|e> zalaam- is there any need for the clones?
<Nevis> I need help! :-)
<smi|e> Nevis, whatsup
<Nevis> all's good. thanks, and you?
<Nevis> I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10
<smi|e> im fine, what can i help you with?
<keikoz> smi|e nope, i'm just here to see if i can't myself help other peoples
<smi|e> right, and
<eZtaR> How do i update from hoary to breezy painlessly?
<Nevis> I have a 80gb hd with two primary partitions of roughly 40 gig each
<Nevis> both ntfs
<Nevis> c is the boot partition.
<smi|e> ubotu tell eZtaR about Breezy
<Evil_Whisper> :-\
<Nevis> now, what I did was take out partition magic and resize the "D:" a little,
<Nevis> so now I have 7 gigs free at the end of the drive.
<smi|e> Why not go all "Ubuntu"
<smi|e> ?
<Nevis> which should be enough. I need linux for somthing specific, and most of the time I use win.
<eZtaR> thanks smi|e
<smi|e> eZtaR did that answer your question?
<smi|e> Okay No Problem eZtaR
<Nevis> Gradually, smile, gradually. :-)
<zalaam-> smi|e: hmm, my x is working now so i don't now how to quit the other irssi ;P
<Nevis> anyway, I d/led the .iso with bitorrent and burnt it.
<Nevis> Now, I decided to install after trying LiveCD and loving it.
<smi|e> zalaam, kill the process ;)
<Nevis> livecd worked so nice.
<Nevis> but...
<Nevis> the installer hangs saying "setting up main installation repository" or somthing like that.
<Nevis> It's pretty late in the installation sequence, IMO, after choosing the time zone etc.
<Nevis> Now, I guess it could be one of two things.
<keikoz> Nevis that can come from a bad burning process or bad image
<Nevis> Either my installation CD is bad.
<keikoz> (iso)
<Nevis> :-)
<smi|e> Nevis I'm not too good on this self myself, hang around and someone might be able to help aswell.
<idefix> why won't my ubuntu mount my floppy?
<Nevis> does anyone know if there are special requirments for the installation partition?
<Nevis> Should it be primary? Logical?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Nevis about verify
<keikoz> nope
<Nevis> oh, cool.
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: either way
<keikoz> you can install it either on a primary or logical partition
<Evil_Whisper> hi guys
<mtn> Nevis, sounds like no connection to internet when trying to setup repositories
<ossie> hi and merry xmas
<Evil_Whisper> How can I tell how much swap I should have?
<Nevis> thanks
<Dr_Willis> how much ram ya got. what tasks you going to do.
<Nevis> but it sets up dhcp successfuly, or so it claims.
<Aesop> Hey, can anyone help me setup a dual-head config? Already went throught the Xinerama Howto on the Wiki
<Evil_Whisper> 512mb and pretty much stuff like programming, gaming etc.
<Nevis> I'm runing internet through a home router.
<Nevis> should work.
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  Id toss on 512mb at least.. perpahs 1 gb.
<mtn> Nevis, yes it should, must be some other issue
<Evil_Whisper> I've got 1.5 right now but wine eats it all :(
<Aesop> Evil_Whisper: Your little comment on a thread is what let me get my new card working, thanks. ^^
<Dr_Willis> well wine can be nasty...
<gnomefreak> ok another stupid question what path would i find the NIC drivers?
<Evil_Whisper> You welcome aesop :-)
<Nevis> would this verify thing work under windows?
<Evil_Whisper> Dr_Willis: Is there some way I can make wine stop eating all 1.5gb?
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  ive never noticed wine (cedega) taking up that much to be honest.
<freak4pc> SOS :D
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  what are you running with wine anyway
<Evil_Whisper> Steam, but it happens with anything
<freak4pc> i can see hebrew in GAIM etc etc... but in X-Chat i cant see hebrew
<ardchoille> how do I make it so a bash script is run when I double-click it in nautilus?
<freak4pc> and second question , where can i get respositories so i can download things in apt-get?
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: yes it will
<Evil_Whisper> I ran wine file like 5 minutes ago and the gnome system monitor shows wine-preloader taking 1.5GB
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - I'm running into something I don't understand (there's a surprise, eh) ... http://pastebin.com/478500
<smi|e> freak4pc well try install some language packs?
<freak4pc> but its only on X-Chat... how come?
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  it will release it when somtning else asks for it - is my guess
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: patch: **** write error : No space left on device
<paulproteus|lapt> Ouch. (-:
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: use this under windows http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<smi|e> freak4pc totally different APPS,
<freak4pc> i dont understand... :|
<smi|e> !irssi
<ubotu> from memory, irssi is http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<smi|e> use irssi
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - that's got to be an error. I believed it on /tmp, but I have about 60GB free on /home
<freak4pc> ill look
<Evil_Whisper> Dr_Willis: Hmm.. Ive been having problems with steam freezing up like crazy :( I thought it might be somthing to do with the swap
<freak4pc> about repositories
<freak4pc> where can i add ?
<freak4pc> how
<ossie> can anyone tell me how to rescan for new hardware
<smi|e> freak4pc /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  steam and HL2 - ICK....    I dont even touch that.. :P
<freak4pc> ... because now i cant download anything
<Evil_Whisper> 0.9.3 used to work perfect
<freak4pc> yes but when do i change in it? :D
<paulproteus|lapt> ossie: /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<smi|e> ubotu tell freak4pc about repositories
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  ive had such issues with cedega/wine and games - i dont even bother any more
<smi|e> Be Back Later
<ossie> thank you paulproteus|lapt
* smi|e is away -[ Work ] - at 06:43PM -[ P:On / L:On ] -
<Evil_Whisper> Dr_Willis: 0.9.4 segfaults steam :(
<godzuki> I'm having a crazy issue with an ext3 drive
<Aesop> Heh, nevermind on the dual-head question
<bnD> can someone point me toward updating xchat to 2.6?
<ossie> paulproteus|lapt, would this detect a pci card i have changes position of????
<Evil_Whisper> bnD: enable backports its in there
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  you may havbe better luck with cedega. but i havent tried HL2/Steam uinder it either..
<freak4pc> !easysource
<ubotu> I guess easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bnD> Evil_Whisper, thanks :)
<paulproteus|lapt> bnD: It's in backports.
<bnD> paulproteus|lapt, thanks
<Evil_Whisper> Your welcome bnD
<Evil_Whisper> Dr_Willis: I can't even get steam to start with CVSCedega :(
<Dr_Willis> Evil_Whisper,  Bummer.
<smi|e> [06:44]  *** LimitServ sets mode: +l 18
<smi|e> [06:45]  *** LimitServ sets mode: +l 18
<Aesop> Hrm
<Aesop> Whats the command to access the Nvidia driver config?
<Evil_Whisper> Dr_Willis: The only two games I ever play are CS 1.6 and CS:S :(
<Evil_Whisper> Aesop: try nvidia-settings
<ossie> paulproteus|lapt, would this detect a pci card i have changes position of????
<Aesop> Thats it
<Nevis> johndarkhorse - can I run somthing similar on <*gulp*> windows?
<Evil_Whisper> Aesop: You have to apt-get it first though :-)
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: i sent you a link
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: here it comes again
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: use this under windows http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<Nevis> thanks
<Evil_Whisper> be right back
* freak4pc is gonna suicide
<freak4pc> -.-'
<freak4pc> how do i compile? :|
<freak4pc> first ./configure
<freak4pc> then ./make clean
<freak4pc> then ./make
<freak4pc> ?
<kemik> configure
<kemik> make
<kemik> make install
<kemik> *done*
<freak4pc> k
<Sionide> gah
<Sionide> noo
<Sionide> checkinstall
<Sionide> auto-apt
<freak4pc> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<freak4pc> See `config.log' for more details.
<freak4pc> wtf... ? :D
<Evil_Whisper> be right back moving over to xfce4-terminal
<kemik> freak4pc:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sionide> freak4pc, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<keikoz> freak4pc did you installed gcc ?
<trae> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Sionide> damn too slow! lol
<freak4pc> keikoz, i dunno how .. i thought its a default on ubuntu
<Sionide> omg ubotu hates automatix as well?!
<keikoz> nope
<trae> heh
<Sionide> freak4pc, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sionide> do that
<Sionide> that will install gcc
<freak4pc> where's the pastebin?
<freak4pc> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ossie> guys hwo can i detect a  pci card that i have moved up a slot, it isnt detected now
<trae> Sionide, :)  I was just checking to see if I should install it.  (having audio problems with avi)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108220
<Evil_Whisper> ah thats better :p
<Nevis> well, the md5 checks okay
<paulproteus|lapt> ossie: I think it's probably not seated correctly.
<johndarkhorse> Nevis: then burn it as slowly as you can
<paulproteus|lapt> ossie: I suggest you check lspci, which will tell you for sure if your computer sees the PCI device.
<lws> What's the deal with the iptables package?  Why are there no boot scripts for loading configs?
<freak4pc> guyz
<bulio> I can't see any icons in the systray
<bulio> like near the date
<bulio> I see blank, but things are there
<freak4pc> Sionide, it doesnt work  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6164
<Nevis> okay. i'm going to try again. wish me luck
<ossie> u rekon paulproteus|lapt , ok cheers, dont see it listed in lspci, will reboot and corect ,cheers m8
<freak4pc> i think my repositories aren't good...
<freak4pc> :|
<Nevis> thanks
<Bree-Calif> paulproteus|lapt - There is plenty of space on /home; that error message "No space left on device" is incorrect. Any thoughts ... ? This doesn't make sense to me ...
<Sionide> freak4pc, that's odd :s
<idefix> iterative was the opposite of recursive?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Well, uh....
<freak4pc> Sionide, no shit sherlock? :D
<chombee> hello. I'm running the Breezy LiveCD, hopefully about to do an install, looking in the Disks Manager I see 3 hard disks, are the two extra ones in fact fakes created by the Live system? I think this machine only has one disk, but it's SATA, so I'm hoping no RAID stuff is going on
<paulproteus|lapt> mkdir /home/username/backporting/ and try again there...?
<Bree-Calif> OK, will do
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: let us be respectful with our language choices, please
<Evil_Whisper> How often does CVS Cedega get updated?
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: Also, free up the space in /tmp/ .
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, sorry excust me :P
<Sionide> freak4pc, no clue why that's happened, sorry..
<Bree-Calif> OK, I'm on it ...
<Spee_Der> I have a question that I can not find an answer for after extensive reading.
<bulio> I can't see any icons in the systray
<bulio> I see blank, but things are there
<bulio> any idea why?
<freak4pc> Sionide, do you no maybe where can i get new repositories , maybe thatll do the trick?
<johndarkhorse> paulproteus|lapt: can you and Bree-Calif take your compiling to #ubuntu-offtopic please? it's quieter there
<freak4pc> ubotu tell freak4pc about repositories
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell freak4pc about sources
<freak4pc> :P
<paulproteus|lapt> johndarkhorse: It's not really offtopic, but it could be considered flood.
<Spee_Der> My keyboard keeps going to sleep, and the lights keep blinking. No matter what I do, the keyboard will not wake up. How do I re-configure to prevent this from happening please.
<paulproteus|lapt> Bree-Calif: If you have anything more, feel free to have me join you in #flood, I guess.
<johndarkhorse> paulproteus|lapt: it's an intensive discussion that would probably better fit in a not-so-populated channel
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, which file do i edit? where is the sources.list located?
<paulproteus|lapt> johndarkhorse: /me nods
<Bree-Calif> I'm OK with that, paulproteus|lapt -- and sorry for cluttering the chan, johndarkhorse
<Spee_Der> Otherwise all else is fine, including the mouse and video.
<Sionide> freak4pc,
<Sionide> s
<Sionide> freak4pc :P
<Sionide> paulproteus|lapt johndarkhorse: It's not really of
<Sionide> oops
<chombee> The two extra hard disks are:  /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot and tmpfs. Created by the live system, or real disks?
* Bree-Calif types /join #flood
<Sionide> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6165
<freak4pc> .
<Sionide> freak4pc, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell freak4pc about repos
<godzuki> anybody here know of any bugs with ubuntu and ext3?
<freak4pc> Sionide, thx
<godzuki> I'm trying to mount this ext3 drive
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, thx
<godzuki> but it won't give me read/write
<Sionide> put that in, that's my repos
<godzuki> and I can't change permissions
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: EXT3 is the default file system as far as I know
<godzuki> despite being root
<ubuntu_> hello
<freak4pc> Sionide, i found two sources.list
<Spee_Der> Hello unbuntu_
<freak4pc> should i use the one u gave me?
<godzuki> well, I'm root, and it won't let me change pemissions
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: what happens when you type sudo -s
<Sionide> yeah use mine freak4pc
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: and then try it
<godzuki> it puts me as root
<freak4pc> thank q
<godzuki> I know how to be root.
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: what area are you trying to chmod?
<godzuki> a -R
<odat> hi everyone
<Spee_Der> Hello odat.
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: use sudo, the root account is disabled in ubuntu (and enabling it causes problems, too)
<odat> anyone else get jerky playback with gstreamer and totem?
<chombee> the two extra devices are mounted as root, and the other has no partitions
<godzuki> I did it with sudo first.
<Evil_Whisper> use chmod -R <mode> file
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell odat about dma
<godzuki> yeah I've been doing that
<chombee> well i suppose i could look in the BIOS
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: any errors?
<godzuki> yeah
<godzuki> it scrolls the name of every file
<Malachai> Any idea why my clock is out of sinc? I'm using Ubuntu on VMWare.
<godzuki> and says ":read only file system"
<godzuki> at the end of the line
<freak4pc> Sionide, after i save i need to apt-get update?
<godzuki> and doesn't make any changes
<Spee_Der> wb unbuntu
<Sionide> freak4pc, yes
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: What disk are you trying to do it off of?
<freak4pc> k
<Sionide> and probably do apt-get upgrade as well
<godzuki> it's /dev/hdd1
<freak4pc> Ign means he ignores files?
<Spee_Der> brb, need more cold beer.
<Trym> hi
<godzuki> and it's mounted at /media/brick
<Spee_Der> Hi Trym... brb
<godzuki> this is kubuntu btw, and I'm afraid that my original use of the kde disk manager has mucked something up
<freak4pc> it has alot of errors :\
<freak4pc> ##deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<freak4pc> deb file::///mnt/breezyiso breezy main restricted
<freak4pc> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<freak4pc> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<freak4pc> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<freak4pc> ## distribution.
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: Ign means your file is the same as the remote file, so it's not necessaryto d/l
<freak4pc> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<godzuki> I should have just done the fstab myself
<freak4pc> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Wich are you chmoding /media/brick or /dev/hdd?
<Sionide> pastebin that shi....
<Sionide> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bzq-179-150-41.pop.bezeqint.net]  by johndarkhorse
<Sionide> :P
<godzuki> I'm doing this: sudo chmod 775 -R /media/brick
<Trym> is there somebody who knows how to set up an ADSL Internet connection via ethernet modem on Ubuntu?
<Sionide> why ban him?
<Sionide> he was using pastebin before...
<godzuki> I think my fstab may be wrong at this point, since I've messed with it so much
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Thats a possibility.
* Spee_Der is back and relaxed.
<chombee> Okay... I want to resize an NTFS partition from the Breezy LiveCD... I just tried it in GParted, it gave no error, but it still says the partition is the original size
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: cat /etc/fstab and pastebin it :)
<Kira> ok, the ultimate boot disc has been burned
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<ElitePete> Kira, ok now load it up and try to find XFDISK and you should be able to fix the MBR
<godzuki> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<godzuki> #
<godzuki> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<idefix> why can't you open files in the /bin directory?
<godzuki> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<godzuki> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser 0 1
<Trym> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<godzuki> /dev/hdc1 /boot ext3 defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,nouser 0 2
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: !pastebin
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: please read the /topic (and dont paste in here)
<godzuki> yeah
<godzuki> I thought I was doing what he said
<Evil_Whisper> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Evil_Whisper> use that godzuki
<godzuki> sorry everyone
<Evil_Whisper> and send the link
<chombee> Do I need to install something before I can resize NTFS partitions?
<Kira> ElitePete: ok, I'm in XFDISK now
<ElitePete> Kira, do you see an option to fix mbr ?
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: got the link?
<godzuki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6166
<godzuki> there it is
<godzuki> if I did that right.
<Kira> ElitePete: no
<gnomefreak> during dapper install from disk it asks for a http server that has dapper do they mean the main repo or do they mean wher ei got the download from?
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: I'll have a look
<Kira> What does "Install Bootmanager" do?
<ElitePete> Kira, thats probably what you want. so you can select the OS"s
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Try unmounting it and remounting it
<chombee> Does anyone know if Ubuntu is capable of resizing NTFS partitions? Because it doesn't seem to work
<Determinist> chombee, i dont think so mate
<godzuki> wrong fst type or bad superblock something something....
<gnomefreak> chombee, the install disk will wont it?
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: EEK i'll see if I can figure it out
<chombee> what about the installer? I have seen it with a resize windows partition and install ubuntu option
<gnomefreak> or even gparted
<chombee> gnomefreak - I keep trying with GParted but it has no effect
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: I init 3 ed a while ago, I'm gonna reboot real fast.
<godzuki> brb
<gnomefreak> chombee,  the install disk should do it
<Kira> Do I need to "Save Configuration"?
<chombee> gnomefreak - on this computer, the installer didn't give me that option, but I guess I could try doing it with advanced partitioning
<burning_bronx> gnomefreak, d'ya installeth the dapper yet?
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: ok
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx,  its all messed up
<ElitePete> Kira, yes
<burning_bronx> what's messed up?
<Kira> crap
<gnomefreak> burning_bronx, it errors that kernel mods cant be found, than nic card isnt detected than it asks for a server and im not sure what server they want :(
<Kira> it says unable to find cylinder
<burning_bronx> >.>
<Sionide> look how many 500's he has
<Sionide> oops
<Sionide> wrong "window"
<ElitePete> Kira, hmm.. i dunno what that means
<ElitePete> Kira, try SFDISK its on their also,
<flodine> can someone tell me how to start a program when openbox start?
<flodine> i need to start on login
<ElitePete> Kira, the problem is you can't boot xp right?
<chombee> flodine - you have to add the program to your .xsession file, and openbox has to be the default window manager in gdm, see openbox page on wiki
<moshe> which config file need I edit to enable userdirs?
<Kira> There's also this tool called "MBR work"
<moshe> in apache, I mean
<Kira> ElitePete: yes
<ElitePete> Kira, you can try that
<burning_bronx> flodine, just go to http://fluxbox-wiki.org/
<burning_bronx> it has it all.
* burning_bronx goes to the bath
<chombee> gnomefreak - Why would the installer be able to resize NTFS, but GParted not? Isn't it suspicious?
<chombee> gnomefreak - or is the installer built with something that ubuntu isn't?
<burn`bath> it is suspicious as gparted is based on parted (the installer's partitioner)
<gnomefreak> chombee, the installer doesnt use gparted i wanna say and not real sure but it uses fdisk
<ElitePete> Kira, what windows cd do you have?
<burn`bath> gnomefreak, it uses parted and gparted is a gui for parted >.>
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh
<gnomefreak> that is weird than :(
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: ok back
<chombee> gnomefreak - because the installer also didn't give me the resize option in guided partitioning... I'm wondering if it's gonna work
<burn`bath> you can't resize ntfs from parted
<burn`bath> load windows and resize with partition magic or something
<chombee> burn`bath - so how does the installer do it? Normally it does it
<burn`bath> it resizes ntfs?
* gnomefreak has 2 harddrives no resize needed :)
<johndarkhorse> burn`bath: you can use g- or qt- parted to work with ntfs partitions
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Ok
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Have you been able to remount it?
<burn`bath> ...
<godzuki> yeah, I changed fstab arount
<godzuki> now I can
<chombee> burn`bath - with breezy, the installer got a new option to resize ntfs partitions and do a dual-boot install, but on this machine it didn't give me that option
<burn`bath> o_O;
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: ok good now try to chmod it =P
<burn`bath> don't know I only resize ntfs from linux by using ntfsresize
<godzuki> nope
<Kira> ElitePete: I'm now asked to install to HD Boot Sector or MBR. Do I choose MBR?
<godzuki> same issue
<burn`bath> which is a part of ntfsprogs package
<chombee> johndarkhorse - do you know if some extra package has to be installed? Whenever I resize an ntfs partition nothing happens
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bzq-179-150-41.pop.bezeqint.net]  by johndarkhorse
<ElitePete> Kira, MBR i believe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: try to chmod just one file
<Kira> cool
<chombee> burn`bath - is ntfs resize safe?
<burn`bath> just as any other resizing util
<godzuki> I think maybe I messed up my sudoers or something
<godzuki> I had su problems before in kubuntu
<Kira> YAY!
<Kira> It's booting~!
<ElitePete> :-D
<gnomefreak> i would say so su isnt used by default in ubuntu-kubuntu
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: try checking your sudoers file
<ElitePete> Kira, good job !
<chombee> burn`bath - so it's not 'experimental' or anything, like writing ntfs is?
<obsrv> how to get Firefox 1.5 on Kubuntu? It seems that there is only 1.0.7
<godzuki> nope, I can't even do that
<paal> sorry, i never learn, what is the command to install a deb package? someone got a good way to remeber it?
<ElitePete> Kira, how did it break in the first place?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell obsrv about firefox15
<burn`bath> everything in linux related to ntfs is more or less experimental but the ntfsprogs are more or less sage
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: would you like to see my sudoers file?
<burn`bath> >.>
<burn`bath> *safe
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Sure pastebin it
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: please use a pastebin
<Kira> I wanted to uninstall Ubuntu because I needed the space
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell paal about deb
<ElitePete> Kira, UNINSTALL UBUNTU? how dare you!
<burn`bath> paal "dpkg -i package_name.deb"
<Sh4d0x> seveas, can ubuntu write ntfs?
<Kira> so I just booted up the ubuntu install CD and deleted the ext2 and swap partitions
<bor> ubotu: tell rob about firefox15
<chombee> shouldn't there be a HOW-TO somewhere for resizing NTFS partitions?
<ElitePete> Kira, thats not a good idea :-(
<Kira> I had no clue that GRUB needed those partitions to run properly.
<johndarkhorse> Sh4d0x: it is unstable at best for linux to write to ntfs
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, pnly eith ntfsprogs from dapper and totally unsupported
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6167
<rosen> Any good apps to surfe internet-radios and get them streamed ?
<ElitePete> rosen, client or server
<Seveas> rosen, beep-media-player
<Sh4d0x> Seveas ah k, thnx
<rosen> ElitePete, client
<ElitePete> rosen, XMMS works perfectly with shoutcast
<burn`bath> chances are - you write ntfs - you toast your ntfs ~_~
<Sh4d0x> rosen, amarok
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to make my ubuntu looks blue, I've changed the background, GDM login, splash, and usplash to blue based, there is only brown background remaining which appear after  login and the splash appear any idea how to chnange it ?
<ElitePete> rosen, listening to my favorite right now
<johndarkhorse> chombee: use g- or qt- parted, it's self-explanatory
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, I have backported that one in my repo ;)
<rosen> oh dear ... so many to choose from
<ElitePete> rosen, XMMS
<Seveas> forgetr xmms
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki:
<ElitePete> XMMS!
<Seveas> it's old'n'ugly
<Sh4d0x> Seveas :D nice
<Seveas> beep-media-player is the way to go
<burn`bath> bmp = xmms with gtk2
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Your file is diffrent then mine
<chombee> johndarkhorse - I have been trying GParted, it goes ahead and resizes the partition, doesn't give any errors, but afterwards the pertition hasn't changed
<burn`bath> amarok = pwzn0rz
<ElitePete> Kira, so it worked?
<Sh4d0x> Seveas amarok :P
<burn`bath> *pwnzorz
<rosen> any of them part of the repos ? ... Synaptic is my best friend ;)
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, I'm on the gnome side :)
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: andrew is me, what should i change?
<Kira> I wonder. Would it be a good thing to write a complete tutorial to uninstall Ubuntu from a dual-booted system?
<burn`bath> rythmbox = pwnzorz2
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: is your user account the one made by the installer?
<Seveas> rosen, all of them are
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: yes
<rosen> oh
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, me too :)
<johndarkhorse> chombee: try qtparted
<rosen> well
<ElitePete> Kira, it worked?
<Evil_Whisper> I'll pastebin mine
<rosen> thanks then .. I'll look further into it ;)
<burn`bath> Kira,  no but it would be a good idea to write a how-to on removing windoze from a dual-boot ;)
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Backup your sudoers file and try mine
<Kira> ElitePete: not sure yet. Windows detected a change in the partition and is CHKDSK'ing it.
<Evil_Whisper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6168
<Kira> But if it was able to reach the CHKSK point, chances are it's ok.
<ElitePete> Kira, should be ok if not do you have a windows CD ?
<burn`bath> I personally would suggest deletin' the ntfs and converting it to ext3 ;)
<Kira> ya, I do
<ElitePete> Kira, can always try repair if you didn't
<chombee> johndarkhorse - ok, installing it
<Kira> I just feel reluctant to reinstall everything again.
<Kira> heh
<ElitePete> Kira, why not just run XP in vmware ?
<Kira> I don't have VMware
<ElitePete> Kira, so ;-)
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: see if that fixes anything
<Kira> and I can't get PPPoE to work over wireless.
<ElitePete> Kira, if you have a bittorrent client you can geti t
<Kira> lol
<bsas> spanish?
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: now sudo is borked
<johndarkhorse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bsas> thanks
<ElitePete> eww, amarok sounds like crap
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Restore your old one then
<inv_Arp> what X package would contain /usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: you set a root password right?
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: No
<chombee> johndarkhorse - QtParted doesn't even detect the disk, it's a SATA device at /dev/sda, it's looking at /dev/hda
<burn`bath> godzuki, setting a root pass in ubuntu is kinda dumb >.>
<ElitePete> question: why does amarok sound like crap
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: I did it though
<oconnore> Does anyone know how to install a D-Link wireless card onto Ubuntu?
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: how else would I have restored sudo?
<inv_Arp> i do , i hate typing sudo foo all the time
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: That could be your problem =P
<bsas> i want to install ubuntu, i have got 3 partition. 1: w2kserver (system) 2: winxp 3: fat32 idont need the partition with w2kserver but it has got the systema, can i install winxp in that partition?
<inv_Arp> oconnore: is it supported?
<Agrajag> inv_Arp: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: well unset it =P
<ElitePete> my amarok is all staticy
<johndarkhorse> chombee: sounds like a dodgy controller. have you tried this from a liveCD, perhaps?
<Seveas> oconnore, put the output of lspci on the pastebin
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: what I did from install to now: set root password, added my name to sudo list
<oconnore> the card came with drivers for windows operating systems
<chombee> johndarkhorse - yes i am in a livecd now
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: cause sudo didn't work before
<ElitePete> Seveas, why is my amarok all staticy ;-(
<Kira> stupid CHKDSK, it didn't even pause to let me see the scan result
<inv_Arp> oconnore: ok then google for linux drivers
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: how do you unset the root password?
<oconnore> Seveas... lspci?
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Hmm... Your running gnome right?
<tyler> Question: Whats the best chatting utility if I want to use AIM on ubuntu?
<oconnore> ok inv_Arp
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: no this is kubuntu
<chombee> johndarkhorse - is that a problem?
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: both steps are unnecessary, the installing user gets sudo privs automatically, there is no root account by default
<Seveas> oconnore, it's a command you can execute in the terminal
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Oh thats why :P I dunno kde :( uhm
<oconnore> ok
<johndarkhorse> chombee: have you tried from a LiveCD?
<Seveas> ElitePete, no idea, I don't use KDE things
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: in kubuntu sudo was broke
<ElitePete> Seveas, KDE things?
<chombee> johndarkhorse - yeah, that's what I'm trying
<inv_Arp> Seveas: no point if he doesnt have drivers
<ElitePete> Seveas, i'm on gnome ;-P
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: I'm not sure with kubuntu but try opening Kuser and make sure your account has all privlages
<Seveas> ElitePete, amarok is a kde program :)
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: in kde, you dont use sudo for gui things, you use kdesu
<ElitePete> Seveas, oh,, whats a good gnome alternative to xmms then?
<godzuki> johndarkhorse: I'm just trying to chmod and chown
<Seveas> ElitePete, totem-xine or beep-media=player
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: opening gui things using sudo leads to your permissions being mangled
<chombee> ElitePete - BMP is a gnome version of XMMS
<inv_Arp> what X package would contain /usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h
<Evil_Whisper> ElitePete: Use BMP (Beep-Media-Player)
<godzuki> johndarkhorse: it's totally hosed
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install bmp?
<Seveas> !find /usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: use gksudo in gnome and kdesu in kde to open gui things as superuser
<bsas> i want to install ubuntu, i have got 3 partition. 1: w2kserver (system) 2: winxp 3: fat32 idont need the partition with w2kserver but it has got the systema, can i install winxp in that partition? please private msg
<Seveas> inv_Arp, keep an eye on ubotu, he'll answer
<Evil_Whisper> John: He tried my sudoers file now his sudo is borked :(
<rosen> oh my ... Beep-media-player is winamp-incognito :O
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Jonas^!*@*]  by Seveas
<Sh4d0x> rosen, id :)
<inv_Arp> bsas: yea you can install xp
<ElitePete> whats the apt-get cmd for beep media player
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: it was broke to start out with, then I added myself to sudoers file, but maybe that was just a hack
<oconnore> Seveas- http://pastebin.com/478533
<trae> odd
<Seveas> ElitePete, apt-get install beep-media-player
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: I just want my system fixed :-((((((
<rosen> ElitePete, dunno I used synaptic
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: go into kuser and add all permissions to your account :-)
<inv_Arp> eliphas_: apt-cache search beep*  or somethin
<Seveas> oconnore, try the madwifi packages from mirror.ubuntulinux.nl
<inv_Arp> ElitePete, rather
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: you mean users and groups?
<mike-e> i need to copy the contents of a cd to a directory, what would the syntax be to copy directories, everything in the directories, etc
<Evil_Whisper>  sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<oconnore> ok, thanks seveas
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: Yeah set all user groups on your account
<Seveas> inv_Arp, libxt-dev: usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h
<inv_Arp> mike-e: cp -rv /mnt/cdrom  /newdir
<inv_Arp> Seveas: nice thx
<mike-e> thanks
<godzuki> Evil_Whisper: i am so confused by this interface, what in the name of god am I doing
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: You are giving your account sudo privlages like it should have received after install :S
<rosen> ElitePete, remember this url http://www.xmms.org/skins.php .... you'll need it ... BMP sure is ugly :O
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: join me in #flood
<Determinist> Seveas, is there a breezy version of winmac_fstab?
<Seveas> rosen, I use the UBuntu skin :)
<mike-e> inv_Arp, that didn't work
<Seveas> Determinist, it's version agnostic
<ElitePete> rosen, the same skins work?
<mike-e> mike@splinter:~$ cp -rv /media/cdrom /home/mike/dw
<mike-e> `/media/cdrom' -> `/home/mike/dw/cdrom'
<mike-e> mike@splinter:~$
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, may i ask you a personal question? i just visited the seveas mirror site :D
<Determinist> Seveas, spits afew errors mate
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, sure, pm me :)
<bugix> hi
<jbueler> i'm having trouble getting my second monitor working...is there someone that might be able to lend a hand?
<Seveas> Determinist, pastebin them and I'll solve them :)
<inv_Arp> mike-e: ???   cd /media/cdrom  ;   ls
<Determinist> Seveas, k mate :)
<freak4pc> hi
<ElitePete> why is beep media player better then xmms ?
<keikoz> hi Seveas :)
<mike-e> ..
<mike-e> yes?
<inv_Arp> mike-e:  are there dirs in there?
<freak4pc> i've found a sources.list in ubuntu.org
<Seveas> ElitePete, gtk2 instead of 1
<mike-e> yes
<Seveas> and cleaner codebase
<freak4pc> but now after i try to do the apt-get install build-essential
<freak4pc> it shows me this : http://ilunix.org/ph?225
<Evil_Whisper> godzuki: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<bugix> are there qt 4.1 packages for ubuntu anywhere yet?
<inv_Arp> cp -rv /media/cdrom  /newdir       no erros anything?
<Sh4d0x> seveas, hmm remind me the pm part :$
<ElitePete> beep seems to be much quieter then xmms
<freak4pc> anyone ? :D
<Seveas> freak4pc, close synaptic and other apt applications
<Seveas> freak4pc, and apt-get update
<rosen> ElitePete, they should ... according to the wiki it even unpacks them itself
<freak4pc> i dont think i've opened it
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: whats freecontrib.org?
<rosen> Seveas, where'd you find that one ?
<freak4pc> how do i know if its opened?
<Seveas> rosen, which?
<surfer> sers miteinander
<tof_> hi, when I have 2 users on 2 gnome sessions there is a problem when I insert a media. One user mount it with no access for the other. How can I configure gnome-volume-manager so that when it mounts a device, it's rwx for the 'users' group?
<freak4pc> someone gave me a link
<Seveas> surfer, englisch bitte
<rosen> Seveas, the ubuntu skin
<BuFF> how could i view video files ? pls help
<freak4pc> to some mod in ubuntu.org recommending this file
<Seveas> rosen, sec
<Seveas> rosen, ubuntulinux.nl/files
<rosen> Seveas, thanks :)
<inv_Arp> freak4pc: use a different repositoy
<bobbyd> are there any tools for connecting to a mobile phone under linux?
<pundai> hi, can someone tell me why my dns seems to have died
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, how do i pm again :$
<pundai> or my web
<freak4pc> inv_Arp, where can i find one? :| i switched like 3 repositories alreay :D
<inv_Arp> bobbyd:check  frehjmeat.net
<pundai> wtf, telnet works
<pundai> dmanit
<inv_Arp> err freshmeat.net
<johndarkhorse> Sh4d0x: /msg NICK blah blah
<salah> Which utilities do I need to make a Windows machine to access a directory I have shared?
<chestnut> exit
<freak4pc> inv_Arp, ? :)
<ElitePete> i think ill stick with xmmms
<mike-e> inv_Arp, cp -rv /media/cdrom/* was what i was looking for
<inv_Arp> mike-e: no need for the *  when -r is there
<mike-e> well yours didn't work, and the * did
<mike-e> so i'll take the *
<mike-e> =)
<inv_Arp> *shrug*
<Sh4d0x> johndarkhorse: thnX
<freak4pc> anyone? :D
<inv_Arp> freak4pc: follow this   http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/essential-house-keeping-in-ubuntu.html
<paulproteus|lapt> mike-e: Also, "cp -a" is "archive mode"; that does "-r" and most other flags you can think of.
<freak4pc> k ill check
<freak4pc> by the way this is my ps-x : http://pastebin.com/478537
<inv_Arp> paulproteus|lapt: preserve timestamps of a cd
<freak4pc> maybe u see there something i shud kill?
<paulproteus|lapt> inv_Arp: Yup, "-a" will do that, too.
<inv_Arp> paulproteus|lapt: yea i know,  i dont care about cd timestamps
<Seveas> freak4pc, update-manager...
<freak4pc> Seveas, update-manager? whats that?
<inv_Arp> freak4pc: just add thos repositories  and  apt-get update
<Seveas> something you have open :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h' returned no results.
<Determinist> salah, explain please
<inv_Arp> Seveas: heh
<Seveas> ubotu, you lagging
<ubotu> no
<Determinist> salah, you want to access a dir on a linux machine from windows?
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<inv_Arp> lol
* Determinist lights a smoke, kicks back, feels the dog with his bare feet and clicks play to some good ol' creed tune
<Malach1> Can anybody help me on setting up Samba?
<salah> Determinist: Yes. I am sharing a directory on this computer (running Ubuntu 5.04), and I want to access this directory from a Windows machine
<inv_Arp> Malach1: google can,  we can hellp where you get stuck tho
<Malach1> Okay.
<tyler_> Question: When a theme is installed, what directory is it installed to?
<Determinist> salah, you need samba server on the linux machine and just use the built-in smb/cifs client in windows
<inv_Arp> tyler_: use a theme-manager to install it
<trae> anyone know of a tool to take multiple avi files under Linux, and put them together to make a long video?
<Thunderguy> As root, how would I set a ulimit for another user? my manpage doesn't have a ulimit manpage
<salah> Determinist: I have installed Samba
<inv_Arp> trae: avimerge,     apt-get install transcode
<freak4pc> inv_Arp, maybe all this is because im using the 64-bit version?
<tyler_> inv_Arp, no I already got all of my themes installed, but on one of them you can edit the color of menu bars if you edit one of the themes files.  To edit the file i need to know where it is :)
<inv_Arp> salah: have you setup smb.conf at all yet
<trae> inv_Arp, hmmm transcode, *shiver*  I've played with it some in the past, and you needed a Phd it seems to use it.
<trae> inv_Arp, ;)
* trae trys
<Determinist> salah, server or client? to share folders you need the server on the linux machine. to access shared folders from a linux machine you need the client. i'm willing to guess you have the client installed
<inv_Arp> trae: no it comes with avitools which are ez to use
<johndarkhorse> trae: transcode
<trae> inv_Arp, yessir
<freak4pc> inv_Arp, any idea? :)
<johndarkhorse> trae: there are simple frontends to it (gtranscode)
<trae> johndarkhorse, tx :)
<freak4pc> cant anyone send me his sources.list maybe?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell freak4pc about easysource
<tyler_> Can anyone tell me where themes are located after installed?
<inv_Arp> freak4pc: ahhh  are there 64 repositories? i have no idea
<burning_bronx> tyler_, themes for what?
<inv_Arp> ima slack guy new to this distro
<salah> Determinist: Hmm okey, i'll check that out
<trae> johndarkhorse and inv_Arp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108220   posted this up earlier
<burning_bronx> inv_Arp, welcome to Ubuntu :)
<salah> Determinist: I have the server installed
<tyler_> burning_bronx, its a window borders theme installed through ubuntu theme manager
<freak4pc> Seveas, "Seveas' packages" your famous eh? :D
<trae> hmm
<inv_Arp> burning_bronx: :)  yea this distro makes me sooo lazy
<tyler_> burning_bronx, i need to edit one thing manually
<Seveas> freak4pc, infamous perhaps
<trae> inv_Arp, think I can do:  avimerge -i *.avi -o new_video.avi ?
<burning_bronx> tyler_, I reckon what you're looking for should be in ~/.themes
<freak4pc> Seveas, you think i shud add ur sources to the sources.list? why unfamous? :D
<Paradoxx> any1 have any problems with opod nano + rhythmbox? it crashes for me when it starts
<pestilence> anybody know how to get amarok to find an automounted mp3 player?
<Determinist> salah, did you set up smb.conf?
<inv_Arp> trae: dont think so you gotta name them  avimerge -i  file1 file 2 etc... -o newfile.avi
<jbueler> I need help installing ATI graphics drivers
<salah> Determinist: No, where do I find that?
<trae> inv_Arp, ahhh okies
<Determinist> salah, /etc, i'm willing to assume :)
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse,should i just check all the V's in there?
<trae> inv_Arp, it seems to be working
<trae> hehe
<trae> with the *.avi
<burning_bronx> Seveas, are the java debs still @ update4?
<tyler_> burning_bronx, yep, thank you
<Seveas> burning_bronx, no
<burning_bronx> tyler_, you're welcome
<inv_Arp> trae: ahh but are they in numbered order?
<trae> ahhh true.
<inv_Arp> your pr0n might come out backwords
<inv_Arp> :)
<trae> inv_Arp, bwahahaha
<burning_bronx> Seveas, so you updated ^_^
<burning_bronx> !javadebs
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadebs is Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Seveas> those debs are old
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> not "that" old tho
<trae> inv_Arp, hmmm, audio is a bit horked.  /me rtfm's
<burning_bronx> why don't you put an up to date link, Seveas?
<salah> Determinist: Windows finds the directory which is shared, the only problem is that the Windows machine needs a password to access the directory. I don't have that password (yes im administrator)
<inv_Arp> trae: are they different types of avi files?
<freak4pc> ehm
<ogra_ibook> Seveas, breezy has java debs in multiverse you should probably point to these
<freak4pc> inv_Arp, what does this mean? W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<trae> inv_Arp, all the same type.  (taken with the same camera [Canon PowerShot A310] )
<Determinist> salah, have you tried your user and password?
<tyler_> how do i start the file editing program through terminal, whats it called again?
<ElitePete> xmms isn't importing presets anyone know why..
<inv_Arp> trae: import the gpg-key of the repository
<freak4pc> u mean me no? :|
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, I reckon the java debs in multiverse are for backdown java which is dated.
<trae> heh
<inv_Arp> freak4pc: yea
<freak4pc> how do i import the gpg-key ?
<salah> Determinist: Yes I have. And also root username and password
<trae> freak4pc, hehe
<freak4pc> i just made a sources.list in the source omatic
<inv_Arp> trae: do they play fine seperatley?
<trae> inv_Arp, yah
<Determinist> salah, sorry then mate, i dont know :)
<Seveas> ogra_ibook, Those are 1.4, 1.5 is quite popular
<trae> they play fine seperately
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, they are tested, set all variables and bring the firefox plugin
<freak4pc> inv_Arp, how do i import that? i just made a tool making me a sources.list
<osh_> Is there some special repo that I need to get the python2.4-profiler? It doesn't seem to be in the standard ones.
<Determinist> salah, try #samba tho, these guys may know
<ogra_ibook> Seveas, there is not much difference in applet functionasllity
<tyler_> Under the packet manager, what would i download to install XMMS?
<salah> Determinist: thanks anyway
<burning_bronx> ogra, still you can't blame me for using sun java 1.5 update 6 >.>
<inv_Arp> trae: hmm, try to just combine 2 or so see what happens
<freak4pc> it still doesnt let me download build essential!! arrrrrw :(
<burning_bronx> works fine with firefox ~_~
<Determinist> salah, *nods*
<trae> inv_Arp, k
<freak4pc> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<freak4pc> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<freak4pc> why wouldnt it be able to get a Lock? :|
<osh_> freak4pc: Some other synaptic/aptitude-process running perhaps?
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, nope, but we have put quite some work into bringing them in to make it easy for unexperienced users that dont want to break their sources.list ..
<burning_bronx> freak4pc, make sure you don't have another apt instance running
<mwe> freak4pc: you're not using sudo or another app like synaptics is running
<ElitePete> xmms isn't importing presets anyone know why..
<freak4pc> im using sudo apt-get install build-essential
<freak4pc> w8 ill pastebin my tasks
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: you can only run ONE apt at time (that includes dpkg)
<rosen> I can't find the directory I installed BMP into :O
<ogra_ibook> Seveas, burning_bronx, so it would be nice if the bot defaulted to them (with a note where to get 1.5 for the experienced ones)
<rosen> doh ?
<ElitePete> rosen,
<burning_bronx> ogra, how exactly using j2re would break sources?
<osh_> rosen: locate bmp
<ElitePete> in terminal which bmp
<freak4pc> Here are my tasks : http://pastebin.com/478549
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, there is a walkthrough to getting latest java in the restrictedformats wiki
<burning_bronx> we pointo to that
<burning_bronx> *point to
<osh_> Noone knows anything about python-profiler?
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, can u check to see if i have something to be closed here? http://pastebin.com/478549
<Seveas> ogra, it would, sec
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, if you get them from a external repo, you have to add it to your sources ...
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, if you get a crappy deb that someone aliened, you get into global VARS hell etc
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: in a terminal type "ps aux|grep apt" and if that turns up nothing, insert dkpg in place of apt
<trae> inv_Arp, yah, still get the audio issues when stringing just two together.
<trae> inv_Arp, these are short 30second clips.
<trae> hmm
<inv_Arp> trae: what types of probs?
<tarvid> what is the wiki of choice for users?
<trae> don't know if I can translate this into text but....
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, that's why I make my own debs but Seveas has some hosted for people who can't make it on their own and it's all working
<trae> it goes... shhh skip skip shhh skip skip shhh skip skip ...
<trae> heh
<trae> You can still hear the audio
* burning_bronx shrugs
<trae> but it's not great.  sounds like a record skipping.
<trae> (not sure if you young puppies even know what a record is)
<trae> :)
<freak4pc> johndarkhorse, http://pastebin.com/478552
* trae chuckles*
<trae> inv_Arp, :)
<Sh4d0x> brb (reboot)
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me why xmms is refusing to import winamp presets
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, sure, but if we offer a default option and put manpower into it to make it as easy as possible for the user it would be nice if that could be honored in the support, i dont say using 1.5 is wrong or your way is it, but i wouldnt give my mother the advise to use the 1.5 deb from anywhere if she can enable multiverse with a mouse click and get the blessed package from there
<freak4pc> OMG IM SO STUPID :|
<freak4pc> it works now... doh o.O
<scharlize> :)
<freak4pc> *ashamed*
<freak4pc> w32codecs still exists?
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, w/e works. It's linux.
<burning_bronx> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, i'd just like to see that the option the distro team decided on would be advised as the default and the stuff thats for the advanced user is the additional advise
<inv_Arp> trae: have any other .avi files you can try besides those clips..
<trae> inv_Arp, naw, not really.
<johndarkhorse> freak4pc: close your synaptic
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, 1.5 would be default if it wasn't "restricted format" I believe.
<trae> inv_Arp, the gtranscode didn't seem like a video editing tool per se
<inv_Arp> trae: hmmm,  what type of .avi files are they  divx.. etc?
<inv_Arp> camera might be using some weird format
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, else the effort we put in there to make the defaults work is somewhat pointless ...
<trae> 00001.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, ~15 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 11024 Hz)
<trae> inv_Arp, --^
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, if sun would make it open, we'd use it as default
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, you a devel?
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, yup
<burning_bronx> what are you working on lately?
<ogra_ibook> i build edubuntu
<burning_bronx> i c
* burning_bronx shrugs
<ogra_ibook> and all screensaver stuff as well as the hdwb
<CGA> hi all
<inv_Arp> trae: ahh might need mjpeg-ttols to work with those
<ogra_ibook> apart from the distro work we all do
<inv_Arp> err toos
<inv_Arp> tools*
<trae> libmjpegtools0 is already the newest version.
<trae> inv_Arp, no worries... I need to go run and work off these holiday calories ;)  I'll be back later.
<trae> inv_Arp, I do appreciate all your help!
<inv_Arp> np
<inv_Arp> trae: https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=3456&group_id=5776  good tutorial on mjpeg
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, do you have any idea when X is gonna hit his official release with ubuntu (since it's offically out now)
<ogra_ibook> its in since some days
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, I am running dapper and it's still an RC...
<burning_bronx> X I mean...
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, it was xorg7 with daniels latest upload afaik
<lightbright> how do I update applications such as xchat to the latest?
<ogra_ibook> the naming might not be up to date ;)
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, it still shows as RC4 >.>
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me why XMMS refuses to load presets
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: your client will tell you when there's an update
<burning_bronx> same goes for Firefox 1.5 RC3 and afaik RC3 was promoted to offical release >.>
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: or you can use backports, but i don't recommand them
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, most of it is already 7...
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, I know - been using Dapper since the beginning.
<burning_bronx> >.>
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: ok!  so unless I use backports, I can never ever update applications and programs to the latest?
<chombee> johndarkhorse burn`bath - in the end I just ran the installer and resized the partition manually with that. I think the installer may use ntfsresize. For the record, if ppl want to resize ntfs partitions the easiest way may to boot the installer, resize it, then abort the install
<burning_bronx> chombee you're the man ;)
<CGA> *anyone* i'm trying to compile E17 and its libs on my system (ubuntu breezy) but i get an error when compiling evas (a EFL library) because it needs Xorg compiled with XShm.h , what can i do about it? and do you any ubuntu dev to point him out the following question? why didn't you guys compile X with that header?
<johndarkhorse> chombee: i've used qtparted and gparted to resize ntfs and not had any problems (we are discussing millions of permutations of hardware, tho)
<lightbright> how can I search the cache? When I type:  sudo apt-cache search sword
<lightbright>  for example, it shows a LOT of other things that doesnt even contain "sword"
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: ok!  so unless I use backports, I can never ever update applications and programs to the latest?
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: is that true?
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, the only thing i care about there is that the versions are in at UVF...
<johndarkhorse> CGA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<chombee> johndarkhorse - it's strange, this is the second machine on which GParted didn't work for me
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, which is still a month to go
<humbraro> anybody here know how to get dri working with an old all-in-wonder 128 card on breezy?
<CGA> johndarkhorse, k i'll look at it
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, any input on the new MySQL stuff?
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: ubuntu is on a 6 month release cycle, which means you get new stuff every 6 months. the cutting edge stuff will always be in the development version
<jbueler> pastebin
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, not that i'm aware of
<CGA> johndarkhorse, i want E17 from CVS , i used to use that howto (shadfoi's one) and those repos
<scenestar> merry xmass room
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, was no topic in the recent time ...
<scenestar> ugh
<johndarkhorse> chombee: gparted was late in the game getting ntfsprogs support, which is why i prefer using (and recommending qtparted for ntfs work)
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: SO unless I use backports, I can never ever update applications and programs to the latest until ecery 6 months with every new Ubuntu realease?  Is that correct?
<scenestar> what the hell is wrong with automatix
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, I mean after all MySQL 5 is officially stable now and we're still sluggin' with MySQL 4 >.>
<scenestar> it worked perfectly last thursday
<scenestar> now it breaks apt-get
<Oconnore> seveas, I am trying to get the required packages for the madwifi driver, but apt-get isn't liking your repositories - http://pastebin.com/478563 - any ideas?
<lightbright> scenestar: I dont celebrate Xmas, its not even Christian, its a pagan holiday!  Jesus wasnt born December 25, a Pagan sun god called Tammuz was
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, it might or might not go in, no idea... i know that we'll in any case have the recent postgres ...
<scenestar> lightbright: im just saying it to be nice, i really fsckin hate "the season"
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lightbright> scenestar: Christmas trees, decorations etc are all "offerings" to the birth of Tammuz. The round balls on the christmas trees, represent the "SUN" because the pagans worshiped the SUN as a god.
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: ok
<johndarkhorse> scenestar: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<burning_bronx> still many people prefer MySQL to postgres :/
<scenestar> uhuh
<scenestar> yeah
<scenestar> back to the problem
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: SO unless I use backports, I can never ever update applications and programs to the latest until ecery 6 months with every new Ubuntu realease?  Is that correct?
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: is that true?
<scenestar> why did automatix die on me?
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<burning_bronx> scenestar, don't use automatix
<burning_bronx> it would break your stuff.
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: you can build the latest source code into programs if you wish (a lot of people do), but ubuntu will not see "new" programs until the next release
<lightbright> scenestar: whats automatix?
<burning_bronx> lightbright, read what ubotu said
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, if you used oracle for some years, you see the lacks in mysql, but before i had to use oracle i'd have agreed ...
<lightbright> johndarkhorse: if it doesnt "see" them how can you use them?
<scenestar> lightbright: its an automated installers
<lightbright> scenestar: ah ok
<lightbright> bimberi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :)
<scenestar> ogra_ibook: oracle is friggin horrible
<johndarkhorse> scenestar: if you must insist on a "easy script", use this one: http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/easybreezy0.33-alpha.tar.gz
<lightbright> bimberi: hello
<scenestar> johndarkhorse: does that work?
<lightbright> johndarkhorse lightbright: you can build the latest source code into programs if you wish (a lot of people do) <--- How?
<zeenix> hi
<scenestar> lightbright: you mean cvs?
<scenestar> that takes friggin ages
<ogra_ibook> burning_bronx, but i agree, for beginners tasks and small stuff mysql is quite nice ( i used it to feed our oracle DB in my last job *g*)
<lightbright> scenestar: whats cvs?
<johndarkhorse> scenestar: join #ubuntu-offtopic and i'll explain it
<johndarkhorse> lightbright: please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic for a quick howto in compiling
<dwhsix> hi all - recommendations on getting an ipod to work?  it's new, never used on anything (windows or otherwise).  I suspect gtkpod wants to be able to read the iTunesDB file (which doesn't yet exist).  Banshee never finishes when I tell it to write one... thoughts?
<scenestar> dwhsix`: read the forums
<scenestar> theres a full guide
<burning_bronx> ogra_ibook, that's why I think the new mysql should make it into dapper :/
<osh_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/python/python2.4-profiler <- why can't I download and install that? I've got the multiverse and backports repos enabled...
<hunger> Can I install ubuntu on a LVM / ?
<dwhsix> scenestar: I've found some discussions but nothing very definitive - can you point me to a specific thread?
<humbraro> anybody here know how to get 3d accelleration on an  old ATI all-in-wonder128 on breezy?
<bimberi> hi lightbright :)
<chombee> Hmm... How come I don't see the gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse package?
<osh_> hunger: yes. but leave /boot out of it. ubuntu cant boot on an lvm.
<scenestar> dwhsix: im on a crummy laptop
<scenestar> cant help
<hunger> osh_: Thanks!
<scenestar> use the search function
<osh_> hunger: took me a while to figure out... ;-)
<dwhsix> scenestar: ok, thanks, I'll look some  more...
<hunger> osh_: Now I only need to figure out how to do that;-)
<lightbright> chombee: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<osh_> hunger: when you create your lvm, just leave a tiny slice out and mount that as /boot. Or if you're very good with initrd you could create one that has the lvm-drivers in it and boot from that. But that's quite complex and I've never tried it. It should work though.
<zeenix> the stock linux-image-ppc for breezy is compiled with fb, which doesn't work on my mini mac
<chombee> I don't have anything to paste, lightbright, but I think the wiki instructions for adding repositories might be wrong
<hunger> osh_: I had ubuntu installed (even mostly on LVM), but I had to replace th HD it was on...
<hunger> osh_: So I "migrated" all the LVs to a USB disk... which I dropped to the floor.
<ossie> hi guys, im having some problems with burning CDs, on an external dvd/cdr combo drive, it wont eject with k3b
<hunger> osh_: So reinstall time for me... good that I do have backups;-)
<chombee> Yep, the wiki is wrong. Do you think I should change it?
<osh_> hunger: coming from big-iron unix I'd say that this is one area which linux could do with some improvement. when mixing lvm and raid it's easy to make misstakes.
<CGA> *anyone* is there a ubuntu-dev channel?
<hunger> osh_: Well, nothing protects you from dropping drives:-(
<ossie> anyone reccommend a fix for my cd not allowing me to ekject
<hunger> osh_: But you are right... but LVM definitly is a step into the proper direction.
<ptlo> CGA: there's #ubuntu-motu for packaging, and #ubuntu-devel for development
<hunger> Anyone got the edubuntu dapper livecd to boot?
<CGA> thx ptlo
<ogra_ibook> hunger, yup
<ogra_ibook> hunger, ppc is a bit hairy though
<hunger> ogra_ibook: It does not find itself on a simple i386 here...
<Seveas> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get search right?
<ogra_ibook> hunger, but the other arches are tested several times
<salah> Where is the guide to install wireless cards in Ubuntu?
<BoukenPink> Okey poke... I'm having a wee issue with my ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV and the fglrx driver... After I install it, my computer will freeze up within a couple minutes after logging on... Anyone know what might be up?
<Seveas> !no javadebs is <reply> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<hunger> ogra_ibook: "Unable to find a CD-ROM containing /casper/filesystem.cloop.
<ogra_ibook> Seveas, thanks a lot :)
<tyler> I have my nVidia drivers installed through the package manager.. Is there any way to edit the file to make it run smoother? I have a great vid card but its running just OK in Ubuntu..
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Then I am in the busybox shell...
<Xorlev> What's the command used to compile a piece of software as a debian package? Not make-kpkg...
<bimberi> Xorlev: checkinstall
<scenestar> apt-compile?
<Xorlev> bimberi: Thanks =)
<bimberi> ubotu tell salah about wifi
<ogra_ibook> hunger, weird, i tested it on 6 different machines here ... you are talking about flight2, right ?
<bimberi> Xorlev: np :)
<ogra_ibook> hunger, the recent dailies might be broken
<BoukenPink> Anyone~? I've been around the forums, but I can't seem to find anything. :3
<dabaR_> I win!
<idefix> how do I find out what filesystem my floppy uses?
<hunger> ogra_ibook: I think it is flight 2 (that was what I was trying to download).
<idefix> why are there so many filesystems?
<hunger> ogra_ibook: I'd guess my SATA CDROM is not recognized...
<idefix> why are some filesystems listed in the file filesystem but blocked with nodev?
<Zugwrack> anyone seen nalioth recently?
<johndarkhorse> Zugwrack: yes i am he
<ogra_ibook> hunger, hmm, might be, i have no SATA HW around ... but then it wont worjk with ubuntu as well
<Seveas> !seen nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth <n=Apple@ubuntu/member/pdpc.bronze.nalioth> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 7h 7m 36s ago, saying: 'i'm at work.'.
<hunger> ogra_ibook: I have not tried ubuntu CDs in ages... grabbing one right now.
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: touche
<ogra_ibook> hunger, edubuntu and ubuntu live are only different in the desktop package selection, the bootprocess and casper are identical
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060080c8b3f91f.ed.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
<tyler> I have my nVidia drivers installed through the package manager.. Is there any way to edit the file to make it run smoother? I have a great vid card but its running just OK in Ubuntu..
<Zugwrack> Hey quick question...I know that you deal with devel on the PPC version of the kernel...alas this question is related to Mac OS X 10.4.3...I can't kill iTunes with a force quit..and from command prompt I issue a kill -9 6052 and it still won't kill the process
<ogra_ibook> hunger, i doubt ubuntu will work ..
<johndarkhorse> Zugwrack: did you try 'sudo' ?
<Topken> i am trying to do a dual boot with windows and for some reason it could not create the main partion for ubuntu
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Hmmm... I just need something to boot from to rescue my dapper install:-(
<Zugwrack> Yep...I su'ed first before trying to kill the process
<zeenix> anyone else using ubuntu on mac mini?
<ogra_ibook> hunger, and breezy live wont ?
<Zugwrack> There are a coupld colums I am not sure what the term is telling me...
<Zugwrack> *couple*
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Haven't tried that yet:-)
<Topken> plus i can get thru on the live cd but it freezes once its dont checking everything
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell Topken about ask
<hunger> ogra_ibook: I thouhgt while I need to grab a liveCD anyway I might as well test flight2:-)
<Zugwrack> They are TT and stat...my process shows ?? and E respectively johndarkho
<Zugwrack> zeenix: Nope on a dual G4
<ogra_ibook> hunger, then keep the iso to easily rsync it ;) i'm happy about every edubuntu tester
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Actually I only ended up with the edubuntu CD by accident:-)
<Topken> i have balck screen with a white dash and thats it
<Zugwrack> johndarkho: ?
<protok0l> hello all
<christianp> merry christmas to all the channel!!!
<protok0l> i have an mp3 player, how do i mount it? its USB 2.0
<ogra_ibook> hunger, thats a gods hint ;)
<ElitePete> protok0l, it should come up automatically
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Anyway: edubuntu flight2 does not boot on a thinkpad T43p. HW specs are in the LaptopTesting  area of the wiki if you need those.
<Topken> any ideas on my problem guys?
<ogra_ibook> i'll look them up, hunger thanks, and frohe weihnachten :)
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Thanks! Same to you.
<ogra_ibook> :)
<protok0l> ElitePete: it doesn't (if you mean on the desktop)
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Feel free to contact me if you need someone testing any changes related to the boot issue.
<chombee> I made a correction to this wikipage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto but I can't be too detailed because I don't know if Hoary and Warty are exactly the same as Breezy
<ElitePete> protok0l, go to places>computer
<ElitePete> do you see it their?
<ogra_ibook> hunger, thanks again, i'll do that
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Dunno whether I can do any more serious testing for edubuntu on a (usually) not networked laptop.
<batman> hey where do i go to configure internet connection sharing?
<Topken> i need to go
<ogra_ibook> hunger, liveCD would already be fine ...
<hunger> ogra_ibook: Isen't edubuntu about thin clients, etc? Like skolelinux?
<protok0l> ElitePete: i'm not seeing it
<idefix> when you type "mount" at the xterm is it automatically interpreted as mount(8)?
<ElitePete> protok0l, one moment
<bulio> how do I get rhythmbox to play mp3s?
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<batman> bulio, you can always use xmms
<bulio> ok
<bulio> but I like rhythmbox
<dabaR_> batman: did you read that page above, the restricted formats one?
<batman> no but i've never had a problem
<dabaR_> batman: I just ask cause that is mentioned there, the xmms solution.
<ogra_ibook> hunger, that too, (in fact its currently my core job to improve ltsp) but its more than that ... its about educational apps as well and support for small HW you can use in poorer environments
<batman> oh
<batman> dabaR_, do you know where i can go to setup internet connection sharing?
<dabaR_> batman: that is my favorite issue. Try installing ipmasq and dnsmasq to start.
<ElitePete> protok0l, is it an ipod?
<anatole> what is the optimal partition setup for dual booting ubuntu and windows?
* dabaR_ notes it is his favorite issue cause he never manages to set it up for anyone, but has it set up on his computer.
<anatole> i mean, which should be on the beginning of the hd, and which should follow
<dabaR_> anatole: it is a needs based answer. What you need is optimal.
<dabaR_> anatole: windows on the beginning.
<anatole> thank you
<batman> dabaR_, ok have that installed now what?
<dabaR_> Now, set the dnsmasq config file for dnsmasq to work. sudo gedit /etc/dnsmasq.conf, I guess.
<protok0l> ElitePete: no, some phillips mp3 player
<batman> dabaR_ have you done this for a wireless access point?
<ElitePete> protok0l, yea, they have a thign you install for ipod but... hold on trying to find a solution
<ElitePete> protok0l, i plug mine in and it works right away :\
<gerst> how can I setup a temperature monitor for my kubuntu I have an Asus a7v8x-x MB
<gerst> ?
<axel> hello merry christmas
<dabaR_> batman: no. And I do not know how to do wireless at all. But on this level it is most likely the same. You uncommend the line that shows the dhcp-range, to enable the DHCP server.
<chombee> Is there a command I can type to get it to re-read the fstab file?
<dabaR_> chombee: "sudo mount -a"
<axel> what is the difference between a src.rpm and a noarch.rpm?
<chombee> dabaR_ thanks!
<hunger_> ogra_ibook: I gave my IP to the last guy claiming to be able to hack me: 127.0.0.1. He claimed that he would have had success, but unfortunately his computer keapt crashing when he was attacking mine...
<ElitePete> !ubotu mp3 players?
<ubotu> ElitePete: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ElitePete> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, elitepete?
<Seveas> axel, this is not #redhat #fedora or whatever
<ElitePete> lol
<Merline> hello, im newpie and i need help in mysql. I have made mysql password and now i cant remember it. how i can change it or what i can do?
<ElitePete> Seveas, is their a forum post on how to install an mp3 player (hardware)
<Seveas> Ubuntu does not use rpm
<ogra_ibook> hunger, *giggle*
<Seveas> ElitePete, plug in, (enjoy|panic)
<McGyver^> salve
<Seveas> that's the general instructions :)
<axel> ok thanks seveas
<ElitePete> Seveas,  ?
<ElitePete> lol
<dabaR_> ElitePete: use #mysql, if you do not get an answer here.
<new2ubuntu> hello, I was wondering if someone might be able to help me with some problems Im having getting my wireless card to work properly? I seem to have shown ndiswrapper 2 drivers, both of which show up as invalid but I cant seem to remove either one to start over?
<burning_bronx> ElitePete, read here
<burning_bronx> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<burning_bronx> get the codecs and use ANY player
<salah> bimberi: Well, I can't find any package named "wpasupplicant"
<axel> but how about this I ask a question in the forum relating to ubuntu 5.10 and nobody replies in over 4 days?
<Seveas> burning_bronx, (hardware) <----
<dabaR_> ElitePete: sorry.
<burning_bronx> Seveas?
<Seveas> salah, it's in universe
<dabaR_> Merline: use #mysql if you do not get an answer.
<Seveas> burning_bronx, read ElitePete's lines...
<salah> Seveas: What do you mean?
<Merline> dabaR_: ok thanks
<burning_bronx> ah
<Seveas> !tell salah about universe
<ElitePete> dabaR, no prob
<ilba7r> bronx it is in the forms
<burning_bronx> I missed what was in the parentensis
<hunger_> axel: well, everybody is volunteering their time there.
<axel> thankyou
<burning_bronx> I am naked and dehydrated so I am forgiven ;)
<MasterTsunami> :|
<Seveas> burning_bronx, TOO MUCH INFO
<dabaR_> batman: after you are done that, you restart dnsmasq "sudo invoke-rc.d dnsmasq restart"
<hunger_> axel: Yes, I know... not a very helpful answer.
<Seveas> axel, what's the question (link to the forumpost will do)
<burning_bronx> Seveas, sorry but it's the NAKED truth
<axel> thanks seveas
<chiisai> How would I go about running two X sessions?
<dabaR_> chiisai: Apps>Sys Tools>New Login
<oveh> anyone got the intel 2200bg to work? i'm following the thread "howto: ipw2200+wpa", but i'm stuck trying to make ieee80211, the error is something about gcc-3.4 not found etc?
<HymnToLife> chiisai > Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<HymnToLife> and then xstart (or startx, don't remember)
<hunger_> oveh: Ubuntu ships with gcc 4.x, not 3.4. Try apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Seveas> oveh, ipw2200 ubuntu drivers work wit ubuntu too
<Seveas> even with wpa, you just need to disable hardware crypto
<hunger_> oveh: ... or grab the linux.restricted-modules deb... that has them IIRC.
<new2ubuntu> would anyone know how to install a broadcom wireless card? perchance?
<Seveas> !tell new2ubuntu about ndiswrapper
<new2ubuntu> IVe read up on that sorta..I downloaded the 3 related packages and installed them.
<new2ubuntu> but when I tried to set up ndiswrapper with the .inf file it came back with some sort of fatal error?
<oveh> hmm, one at a time ;P apt-get can't find gcc-3.4
<Seveas> new2ubuntu, errors on the pastebin please
<humbraro> chiisai: try this out: ctrl-alt-f1, then login, then "startx -- :1 &" no quotes, this should start a session at f8
<new2ubuntu> crud I quit the session and started a new one..
<axel> its been answered but not solved here go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105766
<chiisai> HymnToLife, dabaR: The reason I want to run two X sessions is that I want to be able to run games using only one monitor in the second one, and two monitors via the nvidia twinview-thingy in the main one. Would this be a problem?
<hunger_> oveh: I am not on a ubuntu box right now... try "apt-cache search gcc | grep 3.4" to find the correct name of the deb.
<oveh> hunger_: ok, thanx
<lummel> does ubuntu installation support usb wlan cards
<chiisai> humbraro, right, can I make startx choose a different xorg.conf?
<mwe> it's gcc-3.4 so it's weird if apt doesn't find int
<humbraro> chiisai: i've never been able to get 3d accelleration to work on multiple x-sessions, but i have crappy vid cards
<Seveas> axel, ok hold on
<chiisai> humbraro, :\
<rosen> does anyone know of a howto or something to install a usb (bluetooth) mouse with multiple buttons ?
<rosen> and assigning the buttons :O
<humbraro> chiisai: hmm, check out the man page for what option to load a config file
<chiisai> humbraro, right. I'll check it out. Thanks :)
<humbraro> good luck!
<definity> hi
<oveh> mwe: i only find 4.0 and 3.3
<definity> any one in here that uses kismet
<Seveas> axel, this *should* be easy
<mwe> oveh: did you sudo apt-get update and are you using breezy and is you /etc/apt/sources.list good?
<axel> Thanks I hope so
<Seveas> axel: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /root/backup-of-status
<Seveas> axel: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hunger_> rosen: Mine was discovered and ready to use without me needing to do anything special (but it has 2 buttons+wheel only)
<Seveas> try these 2 commands (in this order!) and retry
<new2ubuntu> Im trying to recreate the error for a posting..
<oveh> mwe: how du i now my sources.list is good? ;P
<definity> any one in here that uses kismet
<BoukenPink> How do I get glxgears to output to the console the FPS?
<rosen> hunger, yeah mine works aswell .. but I got 8 mousebuttons unassigned :/
<ElitePete> BoukenPink, glxgears -iacknowladgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<hunger_> rosen: Hmm... soory, I can't help with that. Does that bluetooth HID protocol think support that many buttons?
<kakei> ElitePete glxgears -printfps is easier ;d
<ElitePete> kakei, :-D
<axel> ok thanks seveas I will give it a try and retry?
<Seveas> retry synaptic :)
<mwe> oveh: if you have main and are using an official repo it should be good enough to get gcc-3.4
<ElitePete> kakei, neither one shows my fps
<rosen> hunger_, I dunno really, but it should atleast assign more that two and the wheel
<axel> ok thanks very much
<new2ubuntu> ok I managed to recreate the error
<batman> hmm
<BoukenPink> Woot... I couldn't get the fglrx from the repositories to work, but the one from ATI's site works. :D
<mwe> oveh: again did you sudo apt-get update?
<oveh> mwe: yes
<markitoxs> hello, does anyone know, how to mute the sound of the system through the console?
<hunger_> axel: DOes this help:
<mwe> and you're using breezy and all?
<pundai> markitoxs, do you use alsa
<markitoxs> yes
<dabaR_> markitoxs: "alsamixer" m mutes, mute master
<GoRoDeK> if i try to install vlc (videolan client) on ubuntu 6.04 (beta) i get a dependencies error "vlc depends on: libdbus1-1 (>=0.50), but cannot be installed". (libdbus-1-2 allready installed) is that something that should be reported or have i did something wrong?
<Seveas> markitoxs, amixer --toggle Master
<pundai> markitoxs, /exec which amixer
<Seveas> oslt
<markitoxs> thx guys
<mwe> oveh: and you're using breezy and all?
<oveh> mwe: mm, 5.10, installed 10min ago
<mwe> oveh: ok
<pundai> markitoxs, there you go
<hunger_> rosen: http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/mouse5.html says something about an config option for the number of buttons.
<Seveas> amixer set 'Master' toggle
<pundai> yeah toggle
<hunger_> rosen: default is 3...
<mwe> oveh: paste /etc/apt/sources.list at the pastebin, so I can see it
<markitoxs> and, does anyone know, how to increase/decrease the sound? also with alsamixer?
<definity> any one in here use kismet
<oveh> mwe: ok, 2sec
<Seveas> markitoxs, man amixer :)
<ilba7r> oveh use synaptic it might be already installed for i have it on my machine and by the way i had similar problem to yours
<Seveas> (or use alsamixer and the arrow keys)
<batman> definity, i use kismet
<markitoxs> Seveas, i need a command, cuz i'm doinbg it through shortcuts with the keys
<definity> i wonder if you can help me i go to start it up and i get an error apear
<Seveas> markitoxs, then read the manpage for amixer :)
<mwe> oveh: was is it you're trying to install again?
<markitoxs> i'm doing it
<markitoxs> thx
<Hoxzer> when I try to play .rmvb audio with mplayer I experience terrible frame drop do you guys know what could cause it?
<oveh> mwe: ipw2200
<mwe> oveh: oh, so you're not online with it yet?
<rosen> hunger_, thanks I'll check it out
<oveh> mwe: nope
<mwe> oveh: ahh
<batman> definity, whats the error?
<mwe> oveh: then that's the problem. hmm
<BoukenPink> The only problem I have now is, the tutorial I followed to get fglrx to work seems to have changed the resolution of the login screen.... Is there any way I can change it back to 1024*768?
<axel> I will get back to you in some time say 10 minutes
<ilba7r> oveh ipw2200 worked out of the box here not with wpa though
* burning_bronx Kamelot - Lunar Sanctum
<johndarkhorse> burning_bronx: can you save that for #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<definity> batman: Waiting for server to start before starting UI...
<definity> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<definity> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission deniedd
<oveh> ilba7r: i need wpa, but maybe just change to wep and reinstall
<mwe> oveh: apt-get update doesn't have any effect if you're not online
<oveh> i'm online mwe
<oveh> i'm on irc
<oveh> ;P
<johndarkhorse> definity: sounds like you need to use sudo
<mwe> oveh: yeah but with that box?
<oveh> mwe: yeah
<ilba7r> oveh type sudo synaptic and search through synaptic for gcc3.4
<oveh> ilba7r: k
<burning_bronx> johndarkhorse, sorry - it was an /ame from another server ... it's just the way xchat does it
<burning_bronx> :/
<mwe> oveh: ok then paste the /etc/apt/sources.list at the pastebin
<definity> even when i sudo i get this message
<Hoxzer> where is w32codecs located?
<new2ubuntu> pastebin?
<ilba7r> oveh and if you have a router you can only allow only your mac address (as security instead of wpa) to access the router
<definity> Waiting for server to start before starting UI...
<definity> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<definity> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<definity> Enabling channel hopping.
<definity> Enabling channel splitting.
<definity> NOTICE: Disabling channel hopping, no enabled sources are able to change channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<definity> Source 0 (addme): Opening none source interface none...
<Hoxzer> /usr/lib/win32 I guess
<pundai> can I /exec cat /var/log/messages
<pundai> err can I /exec -o cat /var/log/messages
<oveh> ilba7r: thats true, but how do i get back to the way it was, i've completly fucked up the ipw2200
<ElitePete> whats the best mail program?
<pundai> ElitePete, emacs
<ElitePete> k
<dabaR_> ElitePete: BestEmailProg
<definity> any idears?
<johndarkhorse> oveh: please respect us with your language choices
<johndarkhorse> definity: please dont paste in here (read the /topic)
<ElitePete> dabaR_, ?
<Sh4d0x> seveas, got your present :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<oveh> johndarkhorse: sorry
<definity> ok
<dabaR_> ElitePete: that is the best email programming.
<ElitePete> ?
<ElitePete> <confused
<ilba7r> oveh i did the same error trying to recompile. The only way i got around that is installing the kernel image again.
<mwe> ElitePete: best mail program is a matter of personal prefs
<ElitePete> mwe, whats a good one?
<ilba7r> oveh so whatever kernel you have either upgrade, downgrade or reinstall
<mwe> ElitePete: I use thunderbird
<new2ubuntu> ok I pasted my fatal to the paste bin
<ElitePete> k
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, got ur present :)
<mwe> ElitePete: emacs as a mail client may be a bit hairy for n00bs
<ElitePete> mwe, i am a noob ;-P
<definity> so dose any one know how to help me atall?
<salah> Seveas: I have done that. But my network don't use WPA. How do I disable it?
<oveh> ilba7r: i reinstall then, its a clean install and ipw2200 is the only thing i've done
<mwe> ElitePete: then _I_ wouldn't recommend emacs
<ElitePete> mwe, yea im getting thunderbird
<salah> Seveas: It's something like this: proto=WPA
<johndarkhorse> definity: have you asked in #kismet?
<ilba7r> oveh you do not need to reinsatall everything. Use synaptic and search for linux-image you will find which one is installed for you or type uname -a in a terminal
<definity> yeh
<mwe> ElitePete: there's also evolution if you use gnome (I don't)
<ilba7r> oveh this will tell you whick kernel image you need
<definity> no ones in there
<djk_> if a dist-upgrade is done, is still everything configured as it was, ie progs, menu etc?
<ElitePete> mwe, yea i use gnome, how does evolution compare to thunderbird ?
<definity> there is but there all silent
<oveh> ilba7r: ok
<johndarkhorse> definity: have you been to the kismet homepage/forums?
<dams_> salut
<mwe> ElitePete: I can't really say too much about evolution. I haven't really used it. I only had a glance at it
<new2ubuntu> how do I clear out invalid drivers installed to ndiswrapper?
<ElitePete> mwe, oh.. is thunderbird good in your opinion?
<new2ubuntu> or does it matter?
<definity> yeh couldnt find anything usefull i did have a problem with the kismet.conf but the fourums helped me with that
<mwe> ElitePete: yeah. I love it. it handles news too
<odat> any god packages for fonts?
<odat> good
<ElitePete> mwe, ok
<dabaR_> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<oveh> mwe: ahhh, editing sources.list worked :-)
<mwe> oveh: great
<BooZee> how can I see what memory type do I have on my comp ?
<jobli> Is'nt Azureus available as a package anymore? My sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6171
<batman> dabaR_, when i did the dhcp server http port wasn't working
<ElitePete> jobli, sudo apt-get install azureus
<batman> so i just uninstaleld it
<salah> !tell salah about wi-fi
<salah> !tell salah about wireless
<raphink> BooZee: open the box and look ;)
<odat> need some different packages for fonts
<ubuntu> yo homies
<johndarkhorse> odat: you can install any truetype fonts in ~/.fonts
<BooZee> raphink: nice... and a real answer ?
<Darksun> Having a wierd problem with my wireless connection, it keeps flashing as disconnected every few seconds
<dabaR_> batman: what does that sentence mean? I dont understand.
<mwe> ElitePete: what repo is azureus in? my apt doesn't find it in main/universe/multiverse
<jobli> ElitePete, does not work:can not find package
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mwe about azureus
<dabaR_> mwe: it is not in Ubuntu
<ElitePete> mwe, hmm
<chombee> Does Breezy have any way of administering settings, such as menu items, panel config, for all users at once?
<ubuntu> how do i change my name?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ElitePete about azureus
<batman> dabaR_, it means my internet didn't work using a web browser port 80 == http port
<johndarkhorse> ubuntu: type /nick NEWNICK
<ElitePete> johndarkhorse, thanks but i know about it
<ilba7r> new2ubuntu look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<aliencds> thank you jogndark
<BooZee> anybody knows how can I know (from linux) what type of memory do I have ?
<aliencds> thank you*
<raphink> this is my real answer BooZee
<johndarkhorse> BooZee: in a terminal, type "sudo lshw"
<alexissoft> hi
<raphink> I know no way to get real infos on memory without opening the box
<raphink> I had to do it myself
<johndarkhorse> raphink: type or brand?
<raphink> ubuntu : /nick
<raphink> BooZee: lshw gives quite a lot of infos otherwise
<raphink> but not really great infos about what type of memory
<Aleks> Hi people!
<raphink> as far as I remember
<[cro] smiley> hih all
<BooZee> thank you
<raphink> johndarkhorse: either
<Aleks> any one who know what the program name is..., who let me play mp3 files
<dabaR_> hi, [cro] smiley
<[cro] smiley> where can i download ncurses.h ??
<mwe> Aleks: there are loads of players that will play mp3s
<mwe> Aleks: you need the codecs though
<new2ubuntu> thank you Ilba7r
<Aleks> nwe, how..?
<[cro] smiley> i downloaded ncurses-5.5.tar.gz but there is no ncurses.h file. Where can i found it?
<Hikaru79> Why does Ubuntu come with both ALSA and esd? Don't the two do the same thing? Is it safe to remove esd if I'd prefer to use ALSA?
<mwe> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<ilba7r> boozee look at this http://jamesthornton.com/redhat/linux/Enterprise/3/Introduction-To-System-Administration/s1-resource-rhlspec.html
<ilba7r> new2ubuntu you are welcomed
<Swoop|Around> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> I guess freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<dabaR> [cro] smiley: are you from croatia?
<mwe> Aleks: folloew the wiki ubotu pointed to
<dabaR> [cro] smiley: libncurses5-dev
<dabaR> install that through apt-get.
<Aleks> nwe, a friend told me that i just can install a program, and then i can play mp3
<Navire> Anybody know  if hotconference use h323?
<ElitePete> does evolution still check for mail when i close it?
<axel> hello
<[cro] smiley> dabaR yes im from Croatia, why?
<ilba7r> elitepete no. check gnubiff for light weight check of your mail or xbiff
<mwe> [cro] smiley: why would you install ncurses from source? It's in ubuntu already
<ElitePete> ilba7r, are those programs?
<Darksun> Anyone know why my wireless connection is disconnecting and then reconnecting every few seconds, using ipw2200 in Ubuntu 5.10
<ilba7r> elitepete yes and they just ckeck your mailboxes. They can check gmail too
<[cro] smiley> dabaR, all i need is ncurses.h but i don't have i
<[cro] smiley> dabaR, all i need is ncurses.h but i don't have it
<dabaR> [cro] smiley: me too. [cro] smiley install that package. visit #ubuntu-hr
<ElitePete> ilba7r, good i have gmail, i just dled the package but i dont see it in Internet
<ilba7r> elietpete and for new mail a message will pop up to notify you with sender and about 5 lines of the message
<axel> hunger are you still here
<axel> nice one
<ilba7r> elitepete try typing gnubiff in a terminal. sorry i use gnome here so do not know where does gnome put it
<ilba7r> ment i use fluxbox
<arctic> hey there, i want to play netpanzer with a friend; when i start the game it doesnt have sound -> ""open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory" so file is missing, where do i get it?
<ElitePete> ilba7r, i got it running, can it send mail too or no?
<aliencds> wow this ubuntu is insane althgouth reading this i feel like a n00b
<ilba7r> elitepete it is just for checking it is not an email client
<ElitePete> ilba7r, ok how do i move the penguin
<ilba7r> exactly like gmail check in window
<ilba7r> elietepete try playing with the configuration
<dm1tri> hi all
<ilba7r> right click on the icon to set it up and configure it
<dm1tri> have a funny question - what is the root password on a default installation of 5.10?
<Aleks> Any one here who know hoe i can see the pc's temperature in linux?
<gnomefreak> dm1tri, your user password
<dm1tri> gnomefreak : ahh nice - thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<Seveas> !tell dm1tri about root
<viscount> Im having a few strange issues with eclipse and it says that I says that I should set my JAVAHOME and CLASSPATH variable in my .bash_profile, but Im not sure what they are supposed to be, does anyone know about this?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, is your server down or is it just me :(
<Seveas> !tell gnomefreak about seveas
<ElitePete> ilba7r, i cant seem to move it
<ilba7r> aleks there are programs to do that but you can check it from /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0 and open the file thermal it is updated though so check it everynow and then
<apricot> hello, with witch application can i make partition backup, please?
<Seveas> viscount, you should install java and eclipse the proper way and you don't need that
<ilba7r> elietepete do not understand what do you mean by move it. where and to where you want to move it
<viscount> apricot, sbackup
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<ElitePete> ilba7r, i want to put it on a panel?
<apricot> thank you very much, bye
<ilba7r> right click on the panel and select it elitepete
<ilba7r> you will find it already in the options list
<viscount> Seveas, I have, but it doesnt work, so now Im exploring other options, for example my $JAVAHOME and $CLASSPATH variables are currently empty, if its already done the proper way I dont think they should be
<ElitePete> yay ilba7r thank you
<ElitePete> ilba7r, can you send me an email? :-)
<ilba7r> elitepete you 're welcomed
<Seveas> viscount, how did you install java/eclipse?
<ilba7r> elitepete you have to set it up first though
<viscount> Seveas, setting them is probably going to do a whole lot of nothing, but im just trying to eliminate the option
<ElitePete> ilba7r, i did
<viscount> Seveas, apt
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> setting JAVA_HOME to /usr should work
<Seveas> CLASSPATH can be empty
<jgrieves> how can i probe for a kernel module?  speciically ohci_hcd
<viscount> Seveas shouldnt I sent it to like /usr/bin/java or something?
<pundai> jgrieves, modprobe ohci_hcd
<pundai> as root
<Seveas> no
<bof> hi
<jgrieves> pundai mmmk, then what?
<pundai> thats it
<jgrieves> restart kernel? is it on at boot now?
<pundai> lsmod to make sure its there
<pundai> if you want to do it at boot you probably need to add it to /etc/modprobe.d/
<pundai> but i can't recall
<ElitePete> ilba7r, did you get my msgs
<jgrieves> lsmod | grep ohci_hd
<jgrieves>  produced nothing
<jgrieves> oops
<jgrieves> there we go
<jgrieves> pundai required a reboot w/ kernel right?
<jgrieves> pundai its supposedly to get my externel HD to work
<mcjerry> is there a channel for vmware?
<pundai> jgrieves, i suppose its not a usb hd?
<pundai> mcjerry, this is *FREENODE*
<jgrieves> pundai its a SATA HD with a sata to usb enclosure
<Seveas> mcjerry, #vmware is the only channel i could imagine
<jgrieves> to a usb port
<mcjerry> yea, i asked prematurely
<mcjerry> typed /join #vmware and there it was on FreeNode
<Aleks> ilba7r, tanks
<B1zz> anyone know of a good network browser gnome? i tried jags but says segmant fault when trying to open my network shares
<ilba7r> aleks you are welcomed
<Aleks> ilba7r, do it round to nearlyest 10?
<apricot> the best email client?
<shwag> what are some good games I can install?
<gnomefreak> apricot, there is no such thing
<apricot> thunderbird?
<ilba7r> aleks do not know
<pundai> jgrieves, i guess you'll have to do some fstab/automount magic...
<pundai> my usb drive automagically mounts
<gnomefreak> i use thunderbird but someone else may perfer evolution
<ilba7r> aleks but you can make a program to chekc it or use lmsensors or one of the gdesklets
<mcjerry> i installed the latest vmware on dapper.....i have WinXP on /dev/sda1 already, how can i just run that instance of xp in vmware? I do not want to install another instance
<pundai> shwag, enemy-terrtiroty
<pundai> territory
<apricot> evolution?
<jgrieves> pundai yeah
<Aleks> ilba7r, tanks, what do your file show?
<bulio> whats a good bittorrent client?
<bulio> for ubuntu
<apricot> please
<jgrieves> Works great with ohci_hcd module, hotplug will pick this up perfectly too.
<jgrieves> said
<ilba7r> aleks give me a min to check should be around 54
<shwag> pundai, yah...seriously. i think i have to register on their site to download though.
<pundai> shwag, i think bugmenot works on their site
<gnomefreak> apricot, evolution comes with default install on ubuntu
<godzuki> I have a serious problem that seems to me unsolvable
<Aleks> ilba7r, fahrenheit or celcius?:P
<godzuki> my ext3 drive can be written to in kde gui
<godzuki> but not in cli
<godzuki> and I can't chmod or anything
<B1zz> anyone know of a good network browser for gnome? i tried jags but says segmant fault when trying to open my network shares
<godzuki> as root
<ilba7r> aleks 47 and i think it is in C
<godzuki> does anybody think they have any idea
<godzuki> why this is
<apricot> and thunderbird?
<pundai> godzuki, whats wrong with nautilus
<godzuki> it's not nautilus
<Aleks> ilba7r, ok, my show 40 in ubuntu and around  in windows :)
<godzuki> it's the command line
<godzuki> I can't chmod or chgrp
<gnomefreak> apricot, its in synaptic
<Aleks> ilba7r, tanks a lot
<godzuki> despite being root
<ilba7r> aleks you are welcomed
<godzuki> and being able to move and write files from konqueror
<apricot> is it good?
<Aleks> ilba7r, ops num lock was off, 39 in win*
<apricot> better than evolution?
<ilba7r> aleks so long it is under 70 in normal condition no need to worry
<godzuki> I have an ext3 drive mounted with defaults
<godzuki> that is owned by me
<ilba7r> aleks and the pc will shutdown automatically if it reach 100 the trip point
<gnomefreak> apricot, its an email client try one you dont like it you have 35 others to choose from :(
<godzuki> but cannot be chmodded by root
<godzuki> because ":read only files system"
<godzuki> but I can write in gui.
<Aleks> ilba7t. :)
<bulio> whats a good bittorrent client?
<dabaR> tell [cro] smiley about ask the bot
<Aleks> ilba7r, :)
<chombee> Anyone here managed to get xcompmgr working well?
<dabaR> sorry
<Malach1> I can't get SWAT to work.
<ompaul> godzuki, >>sudo fdisk -l<< >>cat /etc/fstab<< >>df<< put the output of those commands in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Malach1> Using VMWare.
<anna> Hello, I want to use nvram-wakeup on Ubuntu Dapper, is it possible?
<apricot> why ext3, is it better than ext2?
<anna> In my try, it complains about /dev/mem not accessible
<ilba7r> take care aleks and do not worry temperature control is quite good in ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> apricot: ext3 has journaling (to save your data in a catastophic power outage)
<oveh> what network manger is the best? is wifi-radar any good?
<jgrieves> pundai any docu on adding modules in modprobe.d?
<apricot> i choosed ext3, did i made a mistake?
<ompaul> apricot, no
<gnomefreak> !best
<ubotu> gnomefreak: No idea
<apricot> is it good?
<godzuki> ompaul: what commands? do I need to take out the carrots?
<gnomefreak> figured as much :(
<anna> apricot, it is what everybody uses
<pundai> jgrieves, i donno
<pundai> try man modprobe.d?
<apricot> ok
<Aleks> ilba7r, thats cool :) I have in the last days inserted my cpu with cooling pasta
<ompaul> godzuki, ^ <<< that is a carrot - the greater than less than signs need to be removed they are three seperate commands to be run in a terminal on the menu -- Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<apricot> ok, no more questions
<Aleks> bbl folkz
<Seveas> ompaul, caret, not carrot :)
<ilba7r> haha
<ompaul> Seveas, I bow but am hungry (not) :-)
<Digirat> quick noob question: how do you switch to superuser in terminal? i just reformatted from mdk10.0 and su doesn't do it anymore
<anna> sudo -i
* Seveas hands ompaul some carrots
<gnomefreak> sudo
<ompaul> Digirat, check out sudo
<ompaul> !tell Digirat about sudoroot
<Aleks> how to join a channel on EFnet?
<ompaul> !tell Digirat about rootsudo
<Seveas> Aleks, /server irc.efnet.net
<Digirat> thanks :)
<Seveas>  /join somechannel
<Aleks> seveas, :)
<apricot> i see no more thunderbird in synaptic, is it true?
<Seveas> no
<anna> Hello, I want to use nvram-wakeup on Ubuntu Dapper, but /dev/mem is not accessible ?
<godzuki> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6174
<apricot> what did i misses?
<ompaul> apricot, look for mozilla-thunderbird
<apricot> missed
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird
<Seveas> anna, try /dev/ram0
<godzuki> there is thundebird I just got it like 3 days ago
<apricot> no such a thing!
<apricot> i searched!
<gnomefreak> im thinking its in main
<gnomefreak> but may not be and he might not have the right repo?
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Aleks> noen fra spydeberg her?
<ompaul> godzuki, u using a live CD?
<anna> Seveas, that would be a ram disk, but i rather need that tool to access /dev/mem for some strange reason
<Seveas> anna, did you run it as root?
<godzuki> ompaul: no sir.
<godzuki> ompaul: excuse me, no.
<ompaul> godzuki, sir is landed gentry :-)
<anna> Or put elsewise, isn't /dev/mem similar to /dev/kmem ?
<apricot> i was right
<anna> Seveas, of course...
<godzuki> ompaul: I beat you to my own correction.
<Aleks> seveas, if i forgot my password here..., what to do?
<Seveas> Aleks, oassword where?
<gnomefreak> apricot, hold on
<shrief> Merry Christmas !!!!
<gnomefreak> ill tell you what repo you need to enable
<Seveas> anna, in that case: no clue
<anna> I looked in man mem
<gnomefreak> apricot, what ubuntu version are you on?
<apricot> 5.10
<anna> it appears so, the tool wants to use it to find something about my CMOS memory
<anna> dunno why it cannot go directly to /dev/nvram
<Seveas> anna, that is very hackish
<godzuki> I'm sorry, but I'm at my wits end about this here ext3 problem
<Seveas> the driver should export a syscall...
<godzuki> who here is a guru about filesystems
<anna> Seveas, it's a tool that will change the BIOS wake up time
<ubuntuX> is there a way to save settings when using Live CD on Ubuntu?
<xenex> no
<ompaul> godzuki,  what does pwd currently show you?
<anna> Seveas, so i can make the machine wake up, do something, then sleep again
<Seveas> ah
<xenex> ubuntuX: no but you can in knoppix
<ompaul> godzuki, or where are you on the machine atm?
<godzuki> ompaul: /home/andrew
<ompaul> godzuki, hang on
<apricot> i downloaded thunderbird 3 days ago, but now i see it is not in synaptic
<anna> Only that it appears to be struck by some kernel change I guess.... like opening the device for writing which Ubuntu does not allow or so
<godzuki> ompaul: I've been working on this for hours, with help from others
<gnomefreak> apricot, are you using just the cdrom repository?
<ubuntuX> well...such a good distro...but missing a basic thing like that
<godzuki> ompaul: no one knows, I'm thinking about *ugh* reinstalling kubuntu
<apricot> no, nevermind, i must go now, will continue next time
<gnomefreak> apricot, thunkderbird is in the main repo
<xenex> ubuntuX: just make a small partition and install ubuntu
<ompaul> godzuki, no let me think about this for  a min - the /dev/mapper is strange
<ompaul> godzuki, in my little mind - but I don't let things like this annoy me
* gnomefreak bbl when updates are done :)
<docgnome> Where does synaptic put the packages it downloads?
<ompaul> godzuki, what happens if you do cd /mnt/brick ?
<godzuki> ompaul: I can't go there, but it's unmounted right now
<godzuki> ompaul: *can
<ompaul> godzuki, hang on a secv
<Moo-Crumpus> docgnome, /var/cache/abs/ ... ?
<Malach1> How do I restart inetd?
<rudiz> how i mount my cdrw
<rudiz> ?
<pundai> /var/cache/apt
<rudiz> how do i mount cdrw?
<ompaul> godzuki, was the fstab created by hand or munging some non ubuntu stuff with what you have now?
<docgnome> Crap. Must have deleted them.
<jgrieves> how can i auto detect my usb hard drive
<docgnome> thanks.
<ompaul> godzuki, btw I think I have it need to check something
<jgrieves> i have the module loaded that is needed
<Malach1> How do I restart inedt?
<godzuki> ompaul: well, ok, I installed kubuntu the other day (my hd corrupted), then I decided with my new hd to try kubuntu
<ompaul> godzuki, wrong path ofr a second
<godzuki> ompaul: so, first thing I do when I fire it up is try the kde disk manager
<godzuki> ompaul: which seemed to work, except I had weird issues with su and kdesu not working
<j_> Merry Christmas everyone.  I got a new computer for Christmas, and I installed Ubuntu on it, but something is weird with the resolution.  It's a fairly big moniter (1024x768 works well on it), but the only resolution option is 640x480, which is much to small.  I edited the xorg.conf file, but it didn't do anything
<godzuki> ompaul: until I dist-upgraded, and I'm in kde 3.5 now
<godzuki> ompaul: but, I realized my disk couldn't be written to by most programs, and when chmodding I ran into these issues
<ompaul> godzuki, so you have mixed o/s's versions and added su functionality?
<Aleks> seveas, here on channel #ubuntu
<Aleks> seveas, for nickname reservation
<ompaul> godzuki, it is a guess
<godzuki> ompaul: so i went with my gut instinct and did fstab by hand, which hasn't made any difference
<ompaul> godzuki, run this >>sudo mount /mnt/brick<<
<godzuki> ompaul: done
<durt> um,, i seem to have screwed up my ipod nano - i cant free up any of the memory. do i have to reformat it now?
<ompaul> godzuki, df
<ompaul> godzuki, does it show?
<Seveas> Aleks, then ping the freenode staff
<godzuki> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> godzuki, cd /mnt/brick
<godzuki> ompaul: done
<ompaul> godzuki, does >>pwd<< show  /mnt/brick
<godzuki> ompaul: yes
<j_> can anyone help me?
<Aleks> seveas, tanks
<ompaul> godzuki, your username is andrew correct?
<j_> My resolution isn't even usable
<godzuki> ompaul: yes
<godzuki> ompaul: omg wait I just thought of something
<godzuki> ompaul: a couple of days ago I looked at logs, and they seemed to think I had bad blocks on the drive in a couple of places
<ompaul> godzuki, >>sudo chown -R andrew:andrew *<<
<godzuki> ompaul: maybe the system isn't mounting the drive right because of file-system errors
<ompaul> godzuki, it is mounted at this time
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell j_ about fixres
<godzuki> ompaul: I'm not a real whiz at mounting or file-system stuff
<barro> ayuda
<barro> para configurar linux
<ompaul> godzuki, did you run that chown command I gave you given that this is not a system but file holding location
<ElitePete> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pundai> well i have to say, usability in ubuntu is approaching that of windows, the same amount of internet keys dont work
<pundai> :S
<godzuki> ompaul: yeah, it listed each attempt and wrote ":: Read-only file system" at the end
<godzuki> ompaul: and didn't do it.
<alex__> Anyone here have any experience with mounting samba shares at startup?
<ompaul> godzuki, it may be that the drive is having a lot of issues
<godzuki> ompaul: what does this mean to me
<durt> is it safe to reformat an ipod nano with gparted?
<node_6> hi all. I'm checking out ubuntu as a desktop os. I come from freebsd but I would like a gaming os as well (probably using cedega). Any comments on how well ubuntu is suited for this would be appreciated. Also, I tried slackware but I hate their (lack of a) package system. It's dependency hell! How is (and what is) ubuntu's package system?
<bqf> uh, has mplayer been removed from multiverse or am i just being a dumbass?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell bqf about mplayer
<pundai> node_6, i play enemy territory on it all day long
<pundai> i think i built cedega once
<ompaul> godzuki, if it was my disk I would do this (A) copy any data I needed from the disk into a directory in the root of my home directory made just for this purpose lets say  /home/andrew/otherdiskbackup (B) I would then format it
<ompaul> godzuki, that is what I would do
<godzuki> ompaul: but... I don't have 200 gigs of backup space.
<ompaul> godzuki, so choose what you really need
<godzuki> ompaul: I don't understand why it would be that I can't chown things.
<node_6> pundai:  I am partial to warcraft 3, kotor 1 and 2, quake 4
<vanden> Hi. Brand new to Ubuntu (Badger) and linux. Having problems with hardware on my laptop (Fujitsu S6231). The most alarming problem is the fan works erratically.
<vanden> General google and forum search didn't give me anything I recognized as a solution :-) I'm happy to give details, but uncertain what's relevant. (A guess is at <http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108270>.)
<vanden> What should I do to find a solution?
<ilba7r> godzuki do you know who owns the files you are talking about
<godzuki> ompaul: I do.
<godzuki> ompaul: my andrew user
<ompaul> godzuki, first up how must is now in use - try >>df -h <<  and only look
<j_> can anyone tell me how to fix my resolution?  I changed the xorg.conf file, but it didn't do anything
<trevorv> what command can i use to find out how much free space i have on my hdd?
<apokryphos> trevorv: df -h
<pundai> node_6, i doubt you'll have any problems
<dabaR> j_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<definity> can anyone help me fix my kismet
<trevorv> cheers apokryphos
<ompaul> j_, try >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<bqf> johndarkhorse: thanks, i've seen those links - it just appears that mplayer is _not_ in multiverse anymore, i added it. so if somebody would just say "it's in multiverse alright, apt-cache search mplayer shows it right now and my cache is up to date" that'd be appreciated.
<ilba7r> godzuki did you try sudo chown <it might be that you are not the current owner of the files>
<cem|> merhaba
<ilba7r> merhaba cem|
<ompaul> ilba7r, he tried and it failed
<johndarkhorse> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<cem|> ilba7r :)
<node_6> pundai:  which kernel?
<ilba7r> ompaul i guess you trouble shooted too if the file system was mounted as read only
<pundai> node_6, me?
<pundai> Linux dev 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Fri Nov 18 12:09:04 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<johndarkhorse> bqf: it's all in the name, sir.
<ompaul> ilba7r, it was not mounted when we started this :)
<node_6> pundai:  thank you :)  happy holidays!
<godzuki> ompaul: I can't chown them remember
<veera> hello, i am a windows user and have just switched over to ubuntu, I have registered myself in an online webstie where i watch movies but those requires windows media player. is there a way i could play those movies in my ubuntu system
<godzuki> yes
<ompaul> godzuki, did you do df -h I want to see if it actually mounted
<ilba7r> wish you luck ompaul than seems you already are trying what i would have recommended
<node_6> veera:  mplayerhq.hu I think
<apokryphos> !tell veera about restricted
<Amaranth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<pundai> node_6, non-denominational of course :D
<godzuki> ompaul: it says it's there and mounted.
<ompaul> godzuki, and what does the /mnt/brick line say that one only
<sexcopter8000m> anyone have the link to an up-to-date working skype deb?
<godzuki> ompaul: /dev/hdd1             187G  124G   55G  70% /mnt/brick
<veera> i am sorry. i am kind of new could please walk me through in installing mplayer
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install mplayer-686
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: what version?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell veera about mplayer
<Mandy> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<godzuki> someone should show him automatix
<Amaranth> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<johndarkhorse> godzuki: please don't advise that
<Amaranth> godzuki: automatix is crap
<ompaul> godzuki, do you have 124G in your /home ?
<johndarkhorse> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<godzuki> ompaul: yes I do
<godzuki> sorry everyone
<Manny> hi
<[Immo] Benji> is there anyway or any reason to disable speed-step so that my CPU runs at max speed at all times
<[Immo] Benji> ?
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: nice ;-)
<Mandy> hi
<Amaranth> hey Manny
<ompaul> godzuki, now you know :-) never use that word again
<Amaranth> Manny: Is gnome-menu-editor dead?
<godzuki> ompaul: but it made my stuff finally work... I'm sad that it's a bad idea
<Manny> Amaranth, yes, because it isn't used
<lightbright> Amaranth: hey hey
<Amaranth> Manny: Sorry. :)
<godzuki> ompaul: I don't mean to misguide people
<lightbright> Manny: some use it
<ompaul> godzuki, back to your own issues - what kind of stuff is in there in terms of data
<Manny> lightbright, oh well, maybe then I should re-release with a working DND
<lightbright> godzuki: well change your nick then
<Manny> I thought nobody cares
<apokryphos> godzuki: don't worry about it
<Amaranth> Manny: It's a good project, I might learn enough C to work on it. :)
<ompaul> godzuki, i.e. is all data or is it data and programs i.e. an old install
<durt> how do you rename a partition in gparted
<godzuki> ompaul: it's data, music, videos, other documents
<Amaranth> Manny: pyxdg seems to have died, so I'm screwed if I want new features in alacarte
<lightbright> Mandy: when you generalise and say "nobody" its not good idea, because not "everybody" agrees
<ompaul> godzuki, so step 1 >mkdir /home/andrew/Desktop/olddata
<Mandy> ?
<godzuki> ompaul: I don't have the space
<godzuki> ompaul: to do this.  this is years of music
<sexcopter8000m> apokryphos, it's ok thanks, just found a howto on wiki
<apokryphos> lightbright: you wouldn't need everybody to agree. You'd just need nobody to care ;-)
<Manny> lightbright, I'm a GNOME developer, nobody means statistically irrelevant to me :P
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/
<definity> can anyone help me fix my kismet?
<lightbright> Mandy:  hehe ok ;)
<ompaul> godzuki, well get the room - and move it blocks at a time - cos it looks like you are out of luck and if the drive is failing as time goes by you will loose more data
<Mandy> maqbe
<Amaranth> Manny: Does libgnome-menu have helper functions for menu editing?
<lightbright> apokryphos: :)
<Mandy> maybe
<Mandy> kismet?!
<lightbright> apokryphos: you are Greek, are you not?
<Amaranth> Manny: Or would I have to port that stuff to C?
<godzuki> ompaul: how can you tell the drive is bad?
<Manny> Amaranth, no, I've written it from scratch
<Mandy> lightbright: what you talking about?
<Manny> Amaranth, I wrote menu editing functions, IIRC
<definity> Mandy yeh kismet
<Amaranth> Manny: Have you seen the pyxdg API?
<godzuki> ompaul: I had my other os drive fail on me just like a week ago
<lightbright> Manny: thanks for Gnome and investing your time as a gnome developer!  I want to thank you and say there are many who appreciate YOU and your work
<Mandy> whats the problem with kismet?
<Manny> lightbright, ;)
<lightbright> Mandy: I meant that for Manny sorry
<MasterTsunami> kismet is awesome :|
<Mandy> k
<Mandy> ;-)
<Amaranth> Manny: Something like that makes things really easy. Alacarte basically became a GUI on top of it, with no menu editing code actually in it.
<apokryphos> lightbright: indeed
<ompaul> godzuki, as it is ext3 I do not know - if it was ext2 I would have an answer for you
<lightbright> Manny: so thank you for all your hard work
<definity> it come up with an error saying please configure one packet source
<lightbright> Manny: thanks for Gnome and investing your time as a gnome developer!  I want to thank you and say there are many who appreciate YOU and your work
<lightbright> apokryphos: kala
<Amaranth> lightbright: Manny can't be human, he writes patches too fast. :)
<Manny> heh, np :). I just want to get more people involved, but they're usually quite reluctant.
<bqf> johndarkhorse: thanks for your help, found the reason it didn't work (and yes, the reason was that i'm a dumbass)
<ompaul> godzuki, your call if the drive is failing you risk all data
<lightbright> Amaranth: hehe ;)
* Manny is currently working on recursive permission editing, if you care ;)
<lightbright> thise developers have super brains :)
<godzuki> ompaul: shouldn't I get a new drive then?
<ompaul> that would be a good idea
<lightbright> Manny: sounds good!  Not too sure what it means exactly, but it sounds good :)
<Amaranth> Manny: Yay, I love that in Windows.
<lightbright> Manny: :)
<new2ubuntu> Hello..still stuck on trying to get this broadcom card to work, have followed instructions to the letter and still getting 2 errors in locations
<Amaranth> Manny: When copying from a CD makes everything read-only it's annoying to have to change _every_ file.
<lightbright> Amaranth: whats recursive permission editing? :)
<godzuki> ompaul: well, I'm not really sure what to do about it.  thanks for the help.  any disk diagnostic or file-system sanity check I could run?
<definity> Mandy: it come up with an error saying please configure one packet source
<Amaranth> lightbright: You set permissions on a folder and it sets those permissions on every subfolder and file.
<lightbright> Amaranth: YES I know that, its annyoing
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have problems with the sound in skype ,i can voice chat ,what should i do?
<new2ubuntu> Is there anyone here who knows anything about installing broadcom wireless cards?
<lightbright> Amaranth: ah YES thats great!
<Manny> Amaranth, that's exactly the point of the feature. However, some people point out that there is a kernel-level solution for the CD-ROM problem.
<Mandy> definity: do it
<Mandy> in the config file
<ompaul> godzuki, do me a minor favour first - >> dh -h | grep home<< and give me the result
<lightbright> new2ubuntu: Seveas would
<Mandy> you have to uncomment one line
<oveh> yiha ipw2200 works, thanx for the help guys :-)
<DjDarkman> i have problems with the sound in skype ,i can`t voice chat ,what should i do?
<Amaranth> ompaul: You can just tell it to scan $HOME
<oveh> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<definity> Mandy: i edited the config file changed evreything like ti said but it still comes up
<godzuki> bash: dh: command not found
<godzuki> bash: dh: command not found
<new2ubuntu> Aye he pointed me to a link in the ubuntu forums and I followed the instructions to a 'T' but...I got two errors near the end and my card still isnt showing up
<definity> Mandy: what part do i have to edit init?
<godzuki> ompaul: dh not found
<ompaul> Amaranth, it is not his home
<kaffeend> aloha
<ompaul> godzuki, sorry df
<ompaul> godzuki, with the options
<Amaranth> ompaul: df -h
<godzuki> ompaul: 29G  2.2G   25G   8% /home
<new2ubuntu> Im starting to get frustrated :| 14 hours now and I still have no modem or wireless net :|
<Mandy> you have to uncomment the line where your chipset is
<tkup> does anyone know of some good finances bookeeping software? I tried gnucash but it's too complicated for what I want..
<definity> Mandy: what you mean as comment
<Mandy> #
<Amaranth> new2ubuntu: The broadcom driver is very alpha.
<Mandy> lines with #
<Mandy> in the beginning
<Amaranth> new2ubuntu: If you're on a PC (not a Mac) you should use ndiswrapper.
* DjDarkman iz away
<ompaul> godzuki, there is one thing you can try however given the issues you are having I would be loath to run a checker against it in case it made the situation worse - >sudo umount /mnt/brick< >sudo fsck /dev/hdd1<<
<johndarkhorse> tkup: search sourceforge.net, there are several financial things there
<definity> Mandy: do i take out all the comments?
<Mandy> no
<Mandy> you have to uncomment the line where your chipset is
<new2ubuntu> yes I tried, I followed instructions on the ubuntuforums regarding using ndiswrapper with the broadcom.inf
<inv_Arp> new2ubuntu: first find your drivers for your card on google
<alex__> Hey everyone, I was wondering if any of you know how to mount a samba share manually?  I can connect to the shares useing smb://server/share in nautilus, but when I try to mount at the command line, it gives me a generic mount error and tells me to look at kernel output.  Upon doing this, it gives me: smb_fill_super: missing data argument.  I'm not sure what argument it is missing.  Any suggestions?
<Mandy> read the kismet docu
<new2ubuntu> I did everything line per line in shell, but it errored out on the last 2 lines
<new2ubuntu> it said I didnt have permission, but I sudo'ed, and the instructions specifically said not to use root
<new2ubuntu> :\
<kaffeend> Can somebody please help me out with installing an app? I have three files here: geomorph-0.31.tgz, geomorph-0.31-bin.tgz, and geomorph-doc-20051125.tgz all are at ./home/kaffeend/Desktop and I don't know how to install them :s
<definity> Mandy now it comes up with FATAL: Illegal initial channel 'initialchannel] ' specified on the sourceline for 'ipw2200'
<definity> what channel do i put for it?
<definity> since there is 11
<jgrieves> hi i have a Venus DS3 external hard drive, a website shared that "Works great with ohci_hcd module, hotplug will pick this up perfectly too." i was able to load the module with modprobe, but that is as far as i can get, any help?
<godzuki> ompaul: it says it has a file system with errors, check forced.   here we go
<new2ubuntu> Can I post a link inroom so that you can see what thread/posts Im following?
<jgrieves> I can't seem to get hte device to show up in any gui's, and i don't know how to probe for it
<obsrv> what software I can use for my webcam? I want to capture images, videos and so on :)
<ompaul> Amaranth, what I am thinking he has is possible disk failure (/dev/hdd1 mounted as /mnt/brick) at some level - suggest get new disk to backup date before attempting disk maintance and rescue what can be rescued however as you can see they went for fsck - heres hoping :-)
<paal> ubotu, tell me about deb
<jgrieves> paal use /msg ubotu
<jgrieves> i think
<paal> yes
<jgrieves> ubotu, tell me about test
<onur> hi all am the new ubuntu!
<jgrieves> ah never mind that forma works too :)
<jgrieves> i haven't used irc in so long
<kaffeend> hi onur
<obsrv> what software I can use for my webcam? I want to capture images, videos and so on :)
<Amaranth> ompaul: yikes, fsck will kill things
<Amaranth> ompaul: if it find errors it'll break files to fix them
<onur> :)
<Digirat> can someone please recommend a ftp server that will install easily with apt-get?
<ompaul> obsrv, well if you waited a while someone may come to your help
<jgrieves> hi i have a Venus DS3 external hard drive, a website shared that "Works great with ohci_hcd module, hotplug will pick this up perfectly too." i was able to load the module with modprobe, but that is as far as i can get, any help?
<jgrieves> I can't seem to get hte device to show up in any gui's, and i don't know how to probe for it
<ompaul> Amaranth, well he kept asking so I said I am loath to do this but hey he owns the disk
<paal> hmm cant get it to work..
<godzuki> ompaul: it seems to not be doing anything past pass 1
<godzuki> does that mean I'm in trouble?
<ompaul> Amaranth, you should know me better than to jump into a possible data loss better than that :)
<kaffeend> how do I installo from tar.gz?
<kaffeend> install*
<Amaranth> ompaul: My disk died _twice_. :P
<ompaul> godzuki, well you started now neither of us know what it is doing I would leave it a good while an hour or so and see if it moves alone
<ompaul> godzuki, along even
<godzuki> ompaul: ok, thanks
<ompaul> godzuki, it may manage to fix stuff or it may kill stuff I did say I was loath for you to do this
<kaffeend> can someone help me by advising on what questions to ask in here please?
<ompaul> !ask
<kaffeend> Can somebody please help me out with installing an app? I have three files here: geomorph-0.31.tgz, geomorph-0.31-bin.tgz, and geomorph-doc-20051125.tgz all are at ./home/kaffeend/Desktop and I don't know how to install them :s
<new2ubuntu> hmmm,....wellI guess Ill try the same steps again, mebbe I missed something in the threads instructions
<new2ubuntu> *shrugs*
<kaffeend> tar.gz is just a zip file is that right?
<ompaul> kaffeend, I don't know that program  tar xzfv foo.tgz then read the docs
<godzuki> ompaul: I mean, I don't have any way to back it up right now.  it's probably better that I know what's wrong.
<kaffeend> ompaul: sorry?
<maxkelley> hey, does anyone know a hex version of the command cat?
<ompaul> kaffeend, you have now spoken of tar.gz is not tgz at least in my books - gunzip foo.tar.gz then tar xvf foo.tar
<ompaul> maxkelley, xdd may be of use to you
<godzuki> kaffeend: replace foo with the name of the files
<Oconnore> does anyone know where I can get xorg-drivier-gflrx (=8.19.10-1)
<ompaul> maxkelley, hd and dexdump also
<kaffeend> ompaul: I see what you're saying now - I misread the extension :/
<Oconnore> I can only find 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16
<ompaul> kaffeend, well I still don't know which one you want to do :)
<kaffeend> .tgz
<ompaul> maxkelley, ehh hexdump
<godzuki> Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 442370: 1048576
<godzuki> Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 442370: 1048576
<godzuki> Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 442370: 1048576
<kaffeend> I just dragged the files in here - lol
<godzuki> what
<godzuki> wow I'm bad at IRC.
<ompaul> tar xzvf foo.tgz that will get you the core files then read the docs
<kaffeend> ok thanks
<albacker> dont know why, but when i download something using wget or even using apt-get i cant use the web [i cant use the browser firefox] /.. it shows looking for webpage.com and nothing.. if i stop the download it opens the webpage.. any idea ? might dialup be the cause of this problem?
<godzuki> ompaul: I have multiple-claimed block(s) it says
<Digirat> can someone help me install a .deb.tar.gz
<ompaul> godzuki, that is a file system error it may sort that out
<ompaul> godzuki, let it work it will produce data
<Digirat> ok, i have it down to .deb
<ompaul> Digirat, for ubuntu or debian or kanotix or knoppix and which version and what are you running?
<dane> Guys please help i think someone has hacked me
<lucasvo> dane: how? why?
<dane> i cant sudo or login no more
<Digirat> nvm, i got it. google = friend
<dane> it wont accept my password
<kaffeend> ompaul do I just type in xzvf filename.tgz into a terminal?
<lucasvo> dane: wrong pw?
<Seveas> dane, check your caps lock
<dane> I couldnt log into my own account had to make this one, and now i cant sudo or anything
<ompaul> kaffeend, put tar in front of that
<dane> i have checked my caps,
<lucasvo> dane: wrong keyboard settings
<kaffeend> ok
<lucasvo> dane: maybe this user isn't in the sudoers file
<dane> nah i have tested the keys for my passoword
<kaffeend> ompaul: I did that and got - kaffeend@ubuntu:~$ tar xzvf geomorph-0.31.tgz
<kaffeend> tar: geomorph-0.31.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<kaffeend> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kaffeend> tar: Child returned status 2
<kaffeend> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Seveas> kaffeend, don't paste in here
<Seveas> and type the correct path to the file
<kaffeend> Seveas ok
<godzuki> ompaul: Clone multiply-claimed blocks<y>
<smi|e> Higuys
<godzuki> ompaul: should I do this?
<ompaul> go with the default unless you know otherwise
<ompaul> godzuki, and you don't
<ompaul> godzuki, as I don't
<FrankyFourFinger> any advice on a 802.11g card supported for linux , perhaps of one of d-link?
<godzuki> ompaul: I did what it said and it's done.  here we go again I suppose.
<godzuki> ompaul: I think I may go down for a reboot
<dane> is there someway i can repair my old account
<ompaul> godzuki, has it stopped ?
<godzuki> ompaul: yeah, it changed like 5 errors and stopped
<ompaul> godzuki, so mount it again and play around
<kaffeend> ok now I'm really lost
<dane> how do i add this user to the sudoers file please?
<kaffeend> ompaul: I did that and I got a list of files, presumably what's in the .tgz - but I don't know where to go from here
<godzuki> ompaul: IT COMPLETED THE RECURSIVE CHOWN!
<obsrv> how do I get lastes software available? What repositories can provide me these? For example I need GWenView 1.31 and I can get only 1.2...
<ompaul> godzuki, this is now some windows box where even after putting a plaster on a scratch you have to reboot, you just did something like open heart surgery and you can still use it - ohh and by the way you do need to reboot after you do a transplant though (i.e. kernel upgrade)
<ompaul> godzuki, NO NEED TO SHOUT
<ompaul> godzuki, s/now/not/
<godzuki> ompaul: i'm too used to IRC back when I used it a lot.  I apologize
<godzuki> ompaul: I'll go reboot.
<ompaul> godzuki, off and see what you lost - btw I would be looking for a large drive to replace /dev/hdc :) and copy the data just to be safe
<ompaul> pha! there was no need to reboot
<ompaul> it was only twiddling with a filesystem
<bashed_> has anybody had problems with google and ubuntu? seems that firefox sometimes does'nt wnt to go to google.com, stays stuck on "connecting to www.google.com"
<new2ubuntu> why would I keep seeing a permission denied if Im using sudo?
<bashed_> if i close and reopen it works
<kaffeend> is there a wiki about .tgz and installing?
<Digirat> how would you go about finding pure-ftpd through apt-get ? the readme.debian of pureftpd says that its in the apt-get repository
<bashed_> then unpredictably, it doesnt work if i close and reopen again
<ompaul> new2ubuntu, what are you trying to do?
<bashed_> i am also using firestarter
<clue> i have an empty ext3 partition that i want to format as fat32. could someone tell me how to do this?
<bashed_> problem is also with mozilla, not just firefox
<new2ubuntu> trying to install a broadcom card per the instructions on the unbuntu forums
<ompaul> clue #windows not really a ubuntu question
<cmatheson> clue: use fdisk to change the partition type and then format it in dos, or use mkfs.vfat
<pinkisntwell> has anyone had this happened to them: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21514 ?
<clue> ompaul, cmatheson, thanks
<new2ubuntu> I have managed to to download and install the ndiswrapper packages, downloaded the appropriate windows drivers
<bashed_> thanks
<kaffeend> !.tgz
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, kaffeend
<Sanne> obsrv: gwenview 1.3.1 is in the dapper repository, so you could request a backport for breezy in the backport sections of the forums, or you could make a backport yourself.
<dane> how can i add someone to sudo please???????
<signifer123>  you trying to do?
<cmatheson> dane: adduser some_user admin
<johndarkhorse> dane: in a terminal, type "man visudo"
<new2ubuntu> but apparently when I try to write the config file it says I dont have permission?
<dane> thanks
<Digirat> how would you go about finding pure-ftpd through apt-get ? the readme.debian of pureftpd says that its in the apt-get repository
<cmatheson> Digirat: apt-cache search blah
<mwe> what's the number beside the new message count showing in kbiff's floating status?
<new2ubuntu> Im following the instructions found on this thread ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 its specifically for the card I have
<new2ubuntu> Its only the last 2 lines of code that are giving me a fit
<kaffeend> ompaul: where do I find the "docs" about .tgz install plaese?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell kaffeend about compile
<johndarkhorse> kaffeend: everything you need to know to be dangerous
<cmatheson> kaffeend: man tar
<new2ubuntu> the ones that start with the 'for conffile in'
<kaffeend> thanks johndarkhorse
<obsrv> Sanne, can I update my Kubuntu 5.10 to dapper?
<kaffeend> cmatheson: Sorry?
<mwe> Digirat: you need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list if you didn't, to get pure-ftpd
<ompaul> kaffeend, you said you had docs when you undo the other files you may find they have install docs or readmes with them
<cmatheson> kaffeend: were you looking for docs on how to unpack .tgz files?
<ompaul> johndarkhorse, hehehehhehe dangerous :)
<kaffeend> ompaul: the docs are assuming it's already installed
<kaffeend> cmatheson yes I am... do I put man tar into a terminal?
<ompaul> kaffeend, so untar the others and see if they have instructions and btw follow johndarkhorse's link it will be useful
<gnomefreak> obsrv, you can yes but i dont recommend it after ive tried it last 6 times :(
<node_6> which package system does ubuntu use?  same as debian (apt)?
<gnomefreak> node_6, yes
<Sanne> obsrv: I wouldn't recomend upgrading to dapper, because it's the development version and will possibly brake. It's not stable yet. Only developers and interested users who don't mind a broken system now and then should try it.
<Digirat> thank you mwe
<cmatheson> kaffeend: yes, that will get you the docs
<kaffeend> ompaul - did I untar that other file? :s
<kaffeend> I can't find it
<ompaul> kaffeend, you have enough info to get into that at the moment I guess you will need to be more comfortable so will need to read the link in fact stop what your doing now and do that first
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hello freak
<gnomefreak> hello lightbright
<ompaul> kaffeend, you know how many times did you run that ?
<ompaul> kaffeend, I suggest you read johndarkhorse's link now
<kaffeend> ompaul I AM reading it
<gnomefreak> after unpacking a tar it should be in same dir the tar is in :(
<Moxie> does the airport extreme work with ubuntu now
<kaffeend> ompaul and I only ran that thing once
<Moxie> i thought i heard that it did?
<node_6> gnomefreak:  therefore any debian package is automatically a ubuntu package?
<ompaul> kaffeend, well you will have to run it against all the tgzfiles you have
<johndarkhorse> Moxie: it is functioning at an alpha state
<gnomefreak> node_6, not really but ubuntu has alot if not most of debians + ubuntus
<kaffeend> :s
<gnomefreak> node_6, what packages are you looking for?
<Moxie> on which ubuntu?
<obsrv> I have a webcam Creative NX and it seems that it isn't supported yet. When I can expect it to become supported?
<Moxie> dapper right?
<Moxie> dapper drake....or w/e
<kaffeend> ompaul: I'm compiling this thing?
<mwe> obsrv: when someone writes a driver for it, I guess
<ompaul> kaffeend, you will be
<Moxie> how do i get dapper?
<gnomefreak> node_6,  a list of packages can be found at packages.ubuntu.com
<node_6> gnomefreak:  right now I'm thinking of cedega, but it would be nice to know that, for any given app, I could grab the debian package if no explicit ubuntu package was provided
<tkup> I think I missed the answer for this post: does anyone know of some good finances bookeeping software? I tried gnucash but it's too complicated for what I want..
<Moxie> does anyone use usenet with linux?
<johndarkhorse> Moxie: ALL linux is enabled by the new driver
<cmatheson> Moxie: basically... you don't get dapper right now
<johndarkhorse> Moxie: yes lots of us use nntp
<gnomefreak> node_6, cedega is in ubuntus repos
<Moxie> nntp?
<Moxie> whats that
<kaffeend> ompaul: but I have never compiled anything in my life
<Oconnore> does anyone know how to obtain xorg-driver-fglrx 8.19.10-1
<johndarkhorse> tkup: i will repeat myself, search sourceforge.net they have lots
<ompaul> kaffeend, so you downloaded files to compile
#ubuntu 2005-12-31
<johndarkhorse> kaffeend: the wiki will help you, and if it doesnt, we will
<node_6> gnomefreak:  in the repository? meaning a no-charge pre-compiled binary package?
<johndarkhorse> Moxie: usenet = nntp  network news transport protocol
<spoiled> Hi @all, how can i build a offline repository for Ubuntu? Ive got no access to the internet most of time, so i need to have everything local.
<ompaul> kaffeend, no time like the present :)
<Moxie> do you d/l .nzb files?
<Moxie> thats what im looking into
<gnomefreak> node_6,  yes read packages.ubuntu.com ive never used it but i am pretty sure its pre compiled
* kaffeend shits his pants
<johndarkhorse> spoiled: visit debian.org   the new maintainers guide for howto on setting up a local repo
<node_6> gnomefreak:  will do. thank you :)
<gnomefreak> !info cedega
<johndarkhorse> Moxie: i d/l them with Pan
<ompaul> kaffeend, your call - why do you need that software?
<johndarkhorse> Moxie: then i use them with knzb
<mwe> gnomefreak: there is no cedega in main/universe/multiverse
<kaffeend> it's a heightmap generator - I need it to generate, heightmaps
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mwe about cedega
<spoiled> johndarkhorse, damn, what a fine community. Thank you
<tkup> johndarkhorse, thanks.
<gnomefreak> oops ok so its not pre-compiled sorry node_6
<kaffeend> ompaul - it will generate heightmaps for use in 3d applications - ie: games
<gnomefreak> i thought it was :(
<Moxie> does pan work with power pc tho?
<Moxie> im on a mac?
<Moxie> knzb?
<mwe> gnomefreak: there is some unofficial cedega-cvs debs around though
<Oconnore> can anyone help me get a wireless card working?
<cmatheson> !tell Oconnore about anyone
<gnomefreak> i dont use it and have no plans to use it or wine
<glick> excuse me i got a ipod nano
<glick> and it says it recommends a 2.o usb port
<glick> but i only have 1.
<glick> 1.1 ports onmy laptop
<cmatheson> glick: this is way off-topic
<Oconnore> cmatheson - because I have asked my real question 5 times and nobody has answered
<glick> can i still use it?
<apokryphos> glick: it'll probably still work
<mjr> glick, it should work, just that the transfers will be slower
<Moxie> im running the live cd and i cant figure out how to open .tgz files
<glick> mjr, will it still charge?
<cmatheson> Oconnore: so maybe no one knows?
<Moxie> someone help me please?!
<mjr> glick, probably, not sure
<ompaul> kaffeend, I am just looking for any other options for you if there are any
<gnomefreak> glick, most of time 2.0 works in 1.1 maybe a lil slower tho
<cmatheson> Moxie: tar zxvf foobar.tgz
<mwe> no. alot slower :)
<kaffeend> ompaul - I don't think I can do this
<gnomefreak> :)
<glick> anyway i can connect the ipod to firewire?
<kaffeend> ompaul I can't understand this wiki page at all!
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, r u there?
<johndarkhorse> kaffeend: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please and we can help you more clearly
<Stormx2> merry christmas all.
<kaffeend> ok
<gnomefreak> you too Stormx2
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: Got my new 'player working in ubuntu.
<Sh4d0x> Stormx2, which one?
<gnomefreak> congrats Stormx2
<Stormx2> Zen Micro ^_^
<Moxie> where do i get knzb
<Stormx2> Had to squeeze all my music on it heh. Still, 6gb is a step up from 512mb
* gnomefreak brb
<Sh4d0x> Stormx2 :D, i use amarok
<Stormx2> Sh4d0x: its a physical player.
<Sh4d0x> Stormx2 with my 32 gig playlist :D
<Stormx2> Sh4d0x: Creative Zen Micro 6gb
<Sh4d0x> Stormx2 haaaa, mp3 player :D:D
<Moxie> does anyone know where i can get knzb?
<Moxie> i need to open a .tgz someone help me!
<Stormx2> Haha I was gonna post for some help, because it wasn't showing up on the USB. Turned out I just hadn't plugged it in correctly.
<Sh4d0x> Stormx2 thought you had it about ubuntu players :)
<Stormx2> Moxie: file-roller will open .tgz
<cmatheson> Moxie: once again, tar zxvf foobar.tgz
<Moxie> i tried that
<Moxie> says it doesnt exist
<cmatheson> Moder: what doesn't exist?
<Stormx2> cmatheson: Command not found I guess.
<Stormx2> cmatheson: But meh ^_^
<mwe> Moxie: tar, command not found? impossible
<tomaj> how do i install .deb files?
<cmatheson> Stormx2: ihmm, wildly unlikely i would think... he's probably typing foobar.tgz instead of the actual filename mabye?
<mwe> tomaj: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Stormx2> tomaj: dpkg -i lol.deb
<tomaj> thanks mwe and Stormx2
<ompaul> kaffeend, okay (A) you require something (B) you gave us some info on it (C) you really did not know what you were getting into :-)
<Stormx2> cmatheson: haha. Surely someone couldn't be that stupid?
<miggy> guys please please help , im in a bad situation
<ompaul> kaffeend, (A) it is not as bad as it seems
<Moxie> no the file....
<mwe> cmatheson: heh. yeah. or tar-zxvf file.tgz
<Stormx2> xD See.
<cmatheson> Stormx2: :S
<tkup> does anyone know of a repository that has jGnash?
<miggy> http://pastebin.com/478694
<Moxie> its called BNR2beta-0.14.7.tgz
<meepy> I messed up my installation of Firefox 1.5 - How do I remove EVERYTHING with firefox? So I just can install 1.07 after with Synaptic? I just removed the ".mozilla" and the ".mozilla.ubuntu" folder, also I used the remove application in Synaptic for firefox 1.07. What do I more need to remove?
<Moxie> how do i open that
<Stork> hi, i'm having problems trying to download and install subversion! i type "sudo apt-get install subversion" and it can't connect to
<cmatheson> mwe: yeah, maybe so
<Stork> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Stork> so it stops
<FreakyFries> Somebody has experience with Cedega? I installed it and there should be a TransGaming_Drive directory in my homefolder.. But it doesn't appears if I install cedega
<cmatheson> Moder: what *exactly* did you type when it gave you an error
<mwe> Moxie: type tar zxvf BNR2beta-0.14.7.tgz take care of caps or use tab to comple the name for you
<ompaul> kaffeend, (B) I downloaded the install version - okay it looks like static binary - it may work it was build for a much eariler kernel than we are using now so it may not work at all
<Hobbsee> meepy: wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kaffeend> ompaul: (C) wtf?
<meepy> I want to REMOVE it agian???
<miggy> anyone know how to burn a bin/cue from terminal please help?
<ompaul> kaffeend, (C)  if you untar the install version it may work but tbh I would look elsewhere and see if there is something else - and leave out the language :)
<Hobbsee> meepy: yes, scroll down to the bottom of the page :P
<meepy> I cant
<meepy> lol
<meepy> I removed the firefox
<Hobbsee> meepy: there's a whole section on removing it
<meepy> can so shit :P
<Stork> hi, i'm having problems trying to download and install subversion! i type "sudo apt-get install subversion" and it can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com so it just pauses for ages then times out :\ any ideas?
<Hobbsee> meepy: open it in elinks then
<meepy> ok
<meepy> no elinks :P
<Moxie> same thing....
<Moxie> no such file...
<kaffeend> ompaul ok... and since when is "frog" condidered language? :P
<Stormx2> *sigh* Christmas with the ubuntu crew and a whole lotta chocolate. And a beer. Brilliant.
<cmatheson> Stork: network problem, not sure what though
<Hobbsee> meepy: elinks isnt installed by default?
<ompaul> kaffeend, take the chat to the other place :)
<meepy> No
<Stork> cmatheson, oh, curious
<mwe> Moxie: and when you type tar zxvf BNR<tab> it completes the name, then says no such file ?!
<cmatheson> Stork: can you apt-get install other stuff?
<gnomefreak> cd into the dir
<Stork> cmatheson, no, i can't even ping google
<gnomefreak> :)
<Stork> cmatheson, how do i reset the network connection?
<cmatheson> Stork: yeah, your gateway isn't working
<Stork> from the command line
<cmatheson> Stork: /etc/init.d/network restart but that probably won't do anything...
<Hobbsee> Stork: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hobbsee> Stork: if you have trouble with that, try sudo dhclient
<Stork> i accidently unplugged my switch, then plugged it back in. ubuntu doesn't seem to automatically reconnect to the network
<Moxie> syntax error near unexpected token "newline"
<Moxie> thats what it says
<miggy> anyone say how to burn bin/cue form command line
<gnomefreak> Moxie, did you cd into the directory where the tar is?
<Moxie> how do i do that?
<Moxie> i have no idea
<Moxie> new to this
<FreakyFries> Somebody has experience with Cedega? I installed it and there should be a TransGaming_Drive directory in my homefolder.. But it doesn't appears if I install cedega
<Moxie> as in today new
<gnomefreak> where is the tar saved to?
<gnomefreak> desktop?
<Stork> shit
<Stork> i broke my server
<Stork> pardon my language
<pilgrim> How do I find out which version of X.org I'm using?
<Stork> manual restart time :\
<SweetestSavage> No problem Stork
<SweetestSavage> How'd you break it?
<Moxie> how do i open a .run file in ubuntu
<Moxie> or run a .run file...
<mwe> pilgrim: dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg
<Stork> SweetestSavage, tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and it froze, so i closed the window, tried to ssh, and it wouldn't respond
<caplink811_log> -rw-------   1 root  root     5974960 Dec 26 00:19 bla1.tar.gz
<cmatheson> Moxie: chmod +x foo.run && ./foo.run (but you're gonna have to do that in the right directory)
<Amaranth> Stork: hard kernel lockup, nice
<gnomefreak> Moxie, is a run file or a tar?
<meepy> Someone please help me, I screwed up the installation of firefox, now I can't start it. How do I wipe EVERYTHING with firefox?
<SweetestSavage> Stork, ah
<Moxie> .run
<Stork> go me :)
<cmatheson> meepy: rm -r ~/.mozilla
<caplink811_log> sorry, wrong window
<FreakyFries> How do I create a shortcut ?
<Moxie> BNR2beta-0.14.7.run
<Moxie> thas the file...
<mwe> pilgrim: or Xorg -version
<Moxie> how do i run or open that
<Stork> Amaranth, i have a feeling it's just because my server doesn't like me - i keep it in my cupboard
<gnomefreak> that i dont know
<Stork> Amaranth, (it has a loud hdd :)
<tescoil> Where would I find the config that determines the desktop "open with" menu?  It keeps offering me a program that's no longer on board.
<pilgrim> mwe, thanks. I tried xorg but forgot to try Xorg.
<Amaranth> Stork: usually it's because of a bad driver, just like windows
<Moxie> anyone know?
<QMario> ./
<gnomefreak> !run file
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Bugger all, i dunno
<QMario> .............
<Moxie> !run file
<gnomefreak> Moxie,  it doesnt work
<mwe> Moxie: open a command window and use the cd command to changer the current dir to the dir where it's located. then chmod +x BNR2<tab> <enter>. then type ./BNR2<tab> <enter> probably
<MaDSeN_> hi
<tescoil> never mind.  It's under properties.
<MaDSeN_> how do i setup su password?
<gnomefreak> mwe, he doesnt know how to cd
<mwe> gnomefreak: we should tell him to type cd
<gnomefreak> mwe,  i was asking him where the file was he wouldnt answer me
<QMario> Why does Xorg tke some much of hte CPU?
<gnomefreak> cd will bring him back to home dir
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah. then it's kinda hard to help
<mwe> I know
<gnomefreak> lol :) oh well
<oveh> hi, anyone with ati x300 around?
<pilgrim> What the heck... I'm downloading the ATI Radeon (proprietary) drivers, and the file is RPM. How do I deal with it?
<mwe> I mean cd followed by a path
<spoiled> johndarkhorse, im sorry, i still could not find the document you said (local ubuntu repository). Maybe you have an URL into the right document?
<MaDSeN_> how do i setup su password?  can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> !tell MaDSeN_ about rootsudo
<gnomefreak> MaDSeN_, use sudo not su
<pilgrim> MaDSeN_: super user /root password?
<meepy> cmatheson: i did, still not working, i tried removing firefox 1.07 though syunaptic, and reinstalling, still nothing. it all went wrong when i tried to install firefox 1.5 :( now i just want EVERYTHING with firefox gone, so I can install from new
<spoiled> MaDSeN_, you change passwords with 'passwd'
<paal> what is the name of the latest version of ubuntu?
<MaDSeN_> thnx
<gnomefreak> anyone have site with gaim 2 tar?
<XwolfX> Hello :) How can I make a shortcut to a folder, for example: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/.transgaming/c_drive
<apokryphos> paal: latest stable: breezy badger. Latest development: dapper drake.
<obsrv> Can I install Quake3 via apt-get?
<spoiled> MaDSeN_, simply start 'passwd <username>' and set the new password
<apokryphos> obsrv: not unless there's a repository with it somewhere
<ompaul> paal, the latest release is breezy badger - dapper is not for people who are not software developers it is just development software at this time - will be out in april
<oveh> anyone got tv-out working with an ati card?
<cmatheson> meepy: delete the ff1.5 install you did, apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla firefox && rm -r ~/.mozilla
<meepy> I did that you said
<meepy> My firefox icon on desktop don't work :/
<meepy> damn
<cmatheson> meepy: ok, so start it from the command-line
<meepy> I can no start it with firefox.ubuntu
<meepy> but not "firefox"
<meepy> now*
<cmatheson> meepy: what happens if you type firefox?
<meepy> meep@meepy:~$ firefox
<meepy> bash: firefox: command not found
<cmatheson> meepy: you don't have it installed then
<meepy> But I can start it with "firefox.ubuntu"?
<node_6> gnomefreak:  from http://packages.ubuntu.com/#search_packages I type in "cedega" and it gives no results. Am I missing something?
<Loevborg> it's called mozilla-firefox, isn't it?
<meepy> I'm lost.
<cmatheson> meepy: are you running breezy?
<maxkelley> what should I do if I have a key on my keyboard that is not recognized by X as a key, but if I hexdump /dev/input/event0, it shows up as something? How can I get X to recognize that key?
<meepy> Yes.
<meepy> cmatheson: yes.
<meepy> Is it not possible to remove ALL with firefox, and reinstall?
<cmatheson> meepy: what on earth is firefox.ubuntu and where did it come from?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell node_6 about cedga
<MaDSeN_> ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer.
<MaDSeN_> is this wrong?
<MaDSeN_> I get permission denied
<hendrix_> where do i se a list of installed packages.. in slack i think there was something like /var/spool/packages/installed-packages/ is there something like this in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell node_6 about cedega
<whiteruss> hello people
<meepy> cmatheson: I dunno. Argh, this sucks, :(
<whiteruss> anyone able to lend me a hand?
<hendrix_> hey whiteruss
<gnomefreak> MaDSeN_, use sudo
<cmatheson> meepy: you've done something very non-standard if you have a file named firefox.ubuntu and you need to figure out what you've done and delete it
<cmatheson> meepy: type 'find / -name firefox.ubuntu'
<MaDSeN_> gnomefreak, command not found :(
<mwe> cmatheson: tell him to throw in a -type f as well
<mwe> MaDSeN_: sudo, command not found?
<mwe> MaDSeN_: impossible
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MaDSeN_ about rootsudo
<meepy> cmatheson: it's working, hmm..
<MaDSeN_>  sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run
<mwe> MaDSeN_: unless your system is seriously broken
<MaDSeN_> I just follow ati instructions
<cmatheson> mwe: good call; meepy: ok, if you want you can change that to 'find / -type f -name firefox.ubuntu' (that way it will only look at files and not directories/etc
<MaDSeN_> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.20.8-inst.html
<XwolfX> Can somebody explain me how I make a link to another folder on my computer?
<whiteruss> ok, if anyones got any clue how to help me, heres my problem: I'm running ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop with an intel 6 soundcard, its detected, drivers are installed and such, but i get the message "resource busy" or "cannot open resource for writing" in totem or cdplayer respectivly, however, after i tried a sudo killall aplay and esd, aplay ALMOST works, it plays my .wav files in some sort of super speed, and i get the same errors everyw
<whiteruss> so everything else still has the same errors as before, and aplay runs in super speed
<meepy> cmatheson: isent there just a command to wipe everything with firefox, completely? and start over?
<gnomefreak> MaDSeN_, they might be thinking your root already use sudo <command>
* gnomefreak brb compiling gaim
<cmatheson> meepy: i already told you the command to do that
<whiteruss> anybody got a clue about sound?
<MaDSeN_> gnomefreak, well if I do it without.. I get permission denied
<meepy> Ok, I try unistall in synaptic first, and then with the command you gave
<hendrix_> in aptitute there is a A flag beside certain pkgs.. what does this mean???
<hendrix_> aptitude
<gnomefreak> MaDSeN_, use the word sudo than the commadn on one line than it will ask for password type in your user password and poof
<mwe> meepy: if you used dpkg-divert removing the package will still keep the diversion
<MaDSeN_> gnomefreak............ like this  ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run
<meepy> mwe, im new to linux, i don't really know what im doing hehe :(
<mwe> MaDSeN_: try sudo ./ati-dr<tab> <enter> again
<MaDSeN_> gnomefreak, just told ya.... I get command not found then :(
<whiteruss> ANYONE able to help me with sound? forums are no help
<MaDSeN_> mkay
<cmatheson> !tell whiteruss about anyone
<mwe> MaDSeN_: and maybe you need chmod +x ati-dr<tab><enter> first
<whiteruss> !tell cmatheson what do you mean?
<maxkelley> anyone have a microsoft elite wireless keyboard/mouse combo?
<whiteruss> heres my problem: I'm running ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop with an intel 6 soundcard, its detected, drivers are installed and such, but i get the message "resource busy" or "cannot open resource for writing" in totem or cdplayer respectivly, however, after i tried a sudo killall aplay and esd, aplay ALMOST works, it plays my .wav files in some sort of super speed, and i get the same errors everywhere else...
<whiteruss> * Mandy has quit IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<whiteruss> <whiteruss> so everything else still has the same errors as before, and aplay runs in super speed
<MaDSeN_> mwe. thnx for your help !
<whiteruss> whoa, didnt mean to post all that
<whiteruss> sorry
<whiteruss> here:
<whiteruss> heres my problem: I'm running ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop with an intel 6 soundcard, its detected, drivers are installed and such, but i get the message "resource busy" or "cannot open resource for writing" in totem or cdplayer respectivly, however, after i tried a sudo killall aplay and esd, aplay ALMOST works, it plays my .wav files in some sort of super speed, and i get the same errors everywhere else...
<maxkelley> lol
<whiteruss> anyone?
<maxkelley> we got it..
<whiteruss> i figured
<mwe> MaDSeN_: you're welcome. there's still a long way to go before the driver is installed and working though
<MaDSeN_> mwe, should I reboot afterwards?
<maxkelley> :|
<maxkelley> linux needs no reboot.
<mwe> MaDSeN_: after what? just running the file will not install the driver and make your system use it
<MrPockets> someone wanna run me through installing Java?
<Stormx2> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Stormx2> Ubotu will =)
<ubotu> Stormx2: What?
<Stormx2> >.< not you.
<MaDSeN_> mwe, yes I got some reading to do.. I know
<meepy> damn
<mwe> MaDSeN_: but when the dirver is installed and xorg.conf edited, rebooting is probably the easiest way to make sure everything is loaded correctly.
<meepy> i thought linux was easy to manage, i just can't seem to get firefox completely gone i give up
<meepy> :/
<mwe> MaDSeN_: are you following the wiki?
<maxkelley> meepy: go into synaptic
<meepy> I tried
<maxkelley> do a search for firefox
<meepy> I tried remove it
<meepy> But if I install it agian
<maxkelley> right-click on the package, select "remove completely"
<meepy> ah
<meepy> havent reid that
<meepy> i try
<mwe> MaDSeN_: it is essential that you throw 'fglrx' into /etc/modules to make it load everytime you boot
<maxkelley> lol, I love this keyboard, but I'd love it even better if I could get this scrollwheel mapped!
<MrPockets> it tells me it cannot find the selected package
<MaDSeN_> mwe, following this ----> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.20.8-inst.html
<maxkelley> !tell MrPockets about javadebs
<mwe> MaDSeN_: ok. putting 'fglrx' into /etc/modules is essential in ubuntu to make the module autoload at boot
<techrush_> my wireless stops working after about 10 minutes of browsing and at the same time my wireless goes out my keyboard stop working on my laptop also...using madwifi driver on atheros chipset
<techrush_> any ideas ?
<viscount> anyone know a way to open a gnome-terminal without any metacity decortations?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+F2
<gnomefreak> when did terminals get decorated?
<mwe> MaDSeN_: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI too even though you're not using the ubuntu package. the ati site lacks sufficient info
<viscount> gnomefreak, i just mean without the window manager being used for that one program
<MaDSeN_> mwe, can it be that i dont have an /modules?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+F2 im thinking is it
<mwe> MaDSeN_: /etc/modules
<mwe> MaDSeN_: it should be present
<MaDSeN_> mkay... is doesn't.... maybe i need the reboot thingy
<meepy> maxkelley: i tried what you said. and after doing an install it was still not possible! the command "firefox" don't exist.
<mwe> MaDSeN_: and you need to edit it with sudo gedit /etc/modules
<meepy> weird egnough the "firefox.ubuntu" command start firefox
<gnomefreak> meepy, theres something reallly messed up there
<mwe> MaDSeN_: did you install the .deb it created?
<gnomefreak> firefox.ubuntu should not be anywhere near your hd
<meepy> :s
<meepy> This is weid
<meepy> weird
<Sh4d0x> meepy, do you have a tar.gz package of 1.5?
<meepy> yeah
<meepy> in my tmp dir
<mwe> meepy: you used dpkg-divert and didn't remove the diversion
<gnomefreak> meepy, FF1.5 hasnt been real stable in ubuntu yet thats why not everyone uses it
<meepy> I deleted the /opt/firefox
<meepy> mwe: I dunno what that is.
<Xmasmoo> how can I change Java run-time environment default encoding to Cp2512?
<gnomefreak> ^5 mwe
<gnomefreak> good call
<hendrix_> ive got a webserver running and made a few big misstakes so now the webserver isnt running.. after 2weeks of fiddling i finaly had enough and uninstalled then reinstalled apache2 with php4.. the server is up and running but i cant access my php files?? they arent being parsed.. the browser only wants to download them???!!.. someone?
<mwe> meepy: you followed the firfoxNewVersion wiki to install ff1.5 right?
<meepy> Yes.
<gnomefreak> meepy, did you read the wiki?
<Sh4d0x> meepy extract the tar.gz and open the dir, in it is a sh file, try to run it :)
<gnomefreak> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> that one?
<meepy> well
<meepy> i cant open firefox
<Hobbsee> there's removal instructions on that page too...
<mwe> meepy: it tells you to use dpkg-divert and make sure you remove the diversion if you remove ff1.5
<Hobbsee>  sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee>  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee> meepy:
<meepy> ok, i try doing whats in the wiki
<gnomefreak> meepy,  use w3m than to read the wiki
<meepy> i got antoher pc
<Hobbsee> is what the page says...
<meepy> thats on there now
<hendrix_> does apache2 listen on tcp6 for u guys too???
<Stormx2> >.< Who said to press Ctrl + Alt + F2
<mwe> meepy: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox will remove the diversion
<gnomefreak> <<me
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: >.< Damn you
<gnomefreak> Stormx2, doesnt that bring term up?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: it killed X >.<
<mwe> Stormx2: heh. press alt-f7 to get back
<meepy> :O
<meepy> It works!
<xenex> how do i make an iso cd?
<Stormx2> mwe: Cheers.
<gnomefreak> no it didnt
<Stormx2> !burningiso
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Stormx2
<Stormx2> >.<
<Digirat> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<meepy> Thanks!!!!! mwe, gnomefreak, and maxkelley - Thanks!
<xenex> how do i make an iso cd in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt_F7 brings X back
<Digirat> can someone help with the above message?
<Stormx2> !wiki burningiso
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> iso is, like, totally, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Stormx2> meh
<Stormx2> ^_^
<vvv> Hi, i have a problem with DNS's, all the times i reboot the computer something modify resolv.conf, i remember tht there was an option, where can i find it?
<hendrix_> Digirat, not sure but maybe you should install gcc!???
<Stormx2> Digirat: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  after ctrl+alt+f2 ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back into X
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: I'll remember that next time.
<maxkelley> what is a commandline command to print to a cups printer?
<mwe> or just alt-f7
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: I figured Ctrl + Alt + F2 would bring up gnome terminal, as Alt + F2 is Run Application
<Digirat> thanks storm.
<vvv> where is the option nopeerdns or something like that?
<gnomefreak> either way works
<vvv> why all the times my resolv.conf modify dns?
* gnomefreak doesnt things the hard way always
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: I think your english just died >.<
<mwe> vvv: if you use dhcp it overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<gnomefreak> Stormx2,  it did im getting tired
<MrMaDSeN> damn this gfx thing is hard i think
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> im so tired i fogot to cd to new dir :(
<gnomefreak> its only 7
<techrush_> stupid laptop
<maxkelley> MOO
<Stormx2> maxkelley: Baa?
<chimera321> hi all
<maxkelley> anyone know a command to print something to a printer?
<gnomefreak> techrush_, the laptop only does whats its told :( lol
<maxkelley> mind you, cups printer
<ElitePete> damn, this some good weed
<mwe> maxkelley: enscript foo
<chimera321> lol
<chimera321> can I have some?
<MrMaDSeN> mwe. didnt get any .deb anywhere?
<ElitePete> sure it's christmas
* ElitePete hands chimera321 the bong
<chimera321> thanks
<vvv> Hi, i have a problem with DNS's, all the times i reboot the computer something modify resolv.conf, i remember tht there was an option, where can i find it?
<maxkelley> apt-get deal *weed*
<gnomefreak> lol
<ElitePete> haha!
<LeeJunFan> maxkelley: to print a PS file just cat file.ps | lp
<ElitePete> sudo apt-get smoke pot
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: the driver installer didn't create a file? Doesn't it tell you it will?
<chimera321> wget weed
<ElitePete> haha
<maxkelley> LeeJunFan: but it's a cups printer
* gnomefreak brb while make is working
<chimera321> faster dl speed
<LeeJunFan> vvv: if it's setup DHCP then it's getting it from your DHCP server and if the DNS are wrong they need to be changed there.
<ElitePete> wget weeeeeed
<LeeJunFan> maxkelley: doesn't matter. Same thing.
<chimera321> lol
<MrMaDSeN> mwe, nope.. it didn't
<LeeJunFan> maxkelley: lp is a symlink or such for lp-cups
<vvv> LeeJunFan:  i  changed the dns in resolv,conf and my connection work, but all the times i reboot resolv.conf modify it self
<vvv> what can i do?
<vvv> i need re-set the dns all the times i boot the computer
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: I haven't used the latest installer, but the one I used created a .deb file
<LeeJunFan> vvv: check the DNS settings in whatever serves dhcp on your network - ie. your router.
* chimera321 stares half-consciously through a cloud of smoke
<MrMaDSeN> mwe ok
<vvv> how?
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: did it install some files though, then?
<LeeJunFan> vvv: for that you would have to check the documentation for your brand/model of router.
<MrMaDSeN> mwe just annoying having a refresh rate om my tft screen thats only 60 hz
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: because I think you still have to compile the module yourself afterwords. the ati support page sucks really bad
<MrMaDSeN> mwe yeah... well Im giving up soon... only used ubuntu for like 6 months
<Stormx2> Merry Boxing day everyone
<ElitePete> merry weed day guys
<MrMaDSeN> mwe dont think I'll be successful in compiling on my own u see
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: when you're up to using the time needed to get it going, I'm sure someone in here will want to help you
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: I don't mind telling you how to do it
<debiz> hi
<MrMaDSeN> mwe well I do REALLY want it going
<gnomefreak> oh btw Stormx2  he wanted terminal open without use meticy :( thats why that command
<MrMaDSeN> mwe dont know if i know howto
<gnomefreak> sorry if i screwed u up
<Sh4d0x> guy's i'm off, sleepy time
<gnomefreak> nite sh45
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x,
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: maybe you should try the wiki way first, if you don't care if you have the absolute latest driver version
<whiteruss> ok im back, feel like helping fix my sound card anyone?
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak thnx n8 2 xxx
<Sh4d0x> cheers xxx
<MrMaDSeN> mwe maybe.. u got url?
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: there you go
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: the first one
<techrush-> man my wireless is being really gay today
<whiteruss> c'mon, you know you want to fix my soundcard
<sydhnney> hi all
<Toma-> whiteruss: whats wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> whiteruss,  we need more info first help with soundcard doesnt tell us anything
<MrMaDSeN> mwe I'll try it out
<sydhnney> i from brazil
<sydhnney> no speak english
<anthony> i
<mwe> MrMaDSeN: it should be pretty straight forward
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<sydhnney> thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<debiz> amazing ubotu!!! :-)
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> :))
<mwe> !botsmack
<ubotu> mwe: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<D1> is anyone familiar with NFS? It takes a lot of time to mount my share.
<mwe> heh
<D1> I have a very simple setup
<hosler> hey guys
<hosler> anyone need some cheap webhosting? im starting my own business and need some customers.
<new2ubuntu> is there a way to temporarily grab root in the GUI? I cant figure out the proper syntax for the cp command I need to use
<techrush-> is channel 11 good to use for wifi ?
<techrush-> 2.462ghz
<Toma-> no junk mail today thx :)
<hosler> new2ubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<new2ubuntu> in the immediate? or the long term?
<hosler> the immediate
<new2ubuntu> Im trying to move a tarball from my desktop to usr/src
<twysted> techrush- try using another channel 11 is default for most routers
<hosler> go into console
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: and the log term?
<Toma-> *long
<hosler> and do this
<Seveas> new2ubuntu, sudo mv ~/Desktop/tarball /usr/src
<hosler> yeah
<hosler> do that, lol
<new2ubuntu> in my 60th attempt to get my broadcom wireless working
<Rammal> Hey how can I burn 900 MB ISO file to a cd as a cd only supports 700?
<Toma-> didnt he say cp?
<twysted> replace mv with cp ;)
<hosler> Seveas: but if you use sudo with ~/ it might think its root home dir
<Toma-> Rammal: u cant...
<Toma-> sudo will use the users ~
<twysted> Rammal re read your question and think how stupid it was
<djm62> Rammal: unless you have a very special CD, you can't do it. consider using dvd-rw
<hosler> ok
<gnomefreak> Rammal,  you can compress it if you can but i would get a dvd rw and burn it to that
<Toma-> sudo uses all the users own environment variables
<Rammal> Then How do I extract files from that file?
<Toma-> Rammal: sudo mount -o loop your.iso /mnt/wherever
<Seveas> hosler, nl
<mwe> hosler: ~ is expanded before the sudo command is run I believe
<hosler> k
<Seveas> indeed
<Rammal> hmm
* gnomefreak thinks we should find out first what the 900mb iso is first
<Rammal> hey thanks, Toma-.
<new2ubuntu> shoot I seem to be in root in bash already
<Toma-> no probs
<gnomefreak> nm if it worked
<new2ubuntu> sorry, Im going on 20 hours of this now, im getting a bit frazzled ..sorry :|
<djm62> :-D
<Rammal> So it means I can extract ISO even to my hard disk :)
<twysted> new2ubuntu> good luck getting it to work lol
<WeBDsIgNNeR> Hello everybody...
<Toma-> Rammal: you bet!
<new2ubuntu> yeah im done...Ive given it a seriously solid try..
<new2ubuntu> but this..just isnt happening
<WeBDsIgNNeR> My registration URL was not sent to my e-mail
<new2ubuntu> and laptop only capable of connecting through cat5 is useless
<WeBDsIgNNeR> :/
<twysted> hmm
<Rammal> k. :)
<Rammal> Thanks.
<djm62> new2ubuntu: what are you trying to do? with what card?
<dabaR> It is really pointless installing a new kernel onto a live CD right?
<twysted> new2ubuntu> have you tried searching google? some stuff i cant find in here or on the wiki i can usually find out how to do from there
<gnomefreak> dabaR, pretty much
<twysted> dabaR> yes
<Toma-> WeBDsIgNNeR: registration url? for what?
<Toma-> dabaR: yep
<new2ubuntu> I'm trying to install a broadcom wireless card
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [Toma-] : Launchpad
<Toma-> oic
<twysted> WeBDsIgNNeR> contact launchpad support?
<new2ubuntu> I've on about page 15 of a 30 page thread, I've tried every solution, and everything is not just 'Type in this' its
<Toma-> did u put in the wrong email?
<new2ubuntu> decipher ever other line when I get an error
<obsrv> what drivers best suit integrated intel extreme graphics 2 video card?
<Amaranth> new2ubuntu: Are you using a PC or a Mac?
<obsrv> I wan't 3d acceleration
<new2ubuntu> a PC
<Toma-> obsrv: last i checked it was an ati based chipset
<obsrv> intel extreme graphics?
<obsrv> are you sure?
<Toma-> google will give you a certain answer
<Cyloon> wee
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [Toma-] : No i did in my correct email
<twysted> obsrv> the chipset is ati but dont expect the ati drivers to work with it
<Toma-> WeBDsIgNNeR: how long have you waited?
<twysted> WeBDsIgNNeR> give it time if its only been an hour or so
<Amaranth> new2ubuntu: You want ndiswrapper then.
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [Toma-] : a fill minuts...
<Amaranth> new2ubuntu: The open source driver sucks right now and is only available in dapper.
<Toma-> WeBDsIgNNeR: :)
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [Toma-] : 30 minuts
<Toma-> wait longer. theres no rush is there?
<new2ubuntu> HP ze4430US with a broadcom 4306 wireless
<Toma-> its not an automated process, afaik. someone has to look at your details then confirm
<new2ubuntu> I know, Ive been trying to get it to work with ndiswrapper
<Cyloon> okay I'm gonna go ahead and be somewhat "lame" here. hehe. Okay I got problems with my graphics. downloaded my ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run and now i don't know what to do. Someone knows what to do and wants to tell me or knows the link to a nice howto? ^_^
<dabaR> Did you guys set up a samba domain for windows computers ever?
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [Toma-] : ow ok
<Toma-> Cyloon: dont use the ati website drivers
<new2ubuntu> theres a 30 page thread on the subject, and Im just going through and trying everything suggested
<new2ubuntu> Im just on page 15 at this point..
<twysted> Cyloon> Wiki
<WeBDsIgNNeR> [Toma-] : thanks
<dabaR> Cyloon: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Cyloon> wee
<Toma-> ubotu: tell Cyloon about ati
<new2ubuntu> apparently its quite 'whimmish'
* Cyloon jumps up and down
<Cyloon> ati is no good? :P
<Toma-> WeBDsIgNNeR: no probs.
<WeBDsIgNNeR> :)
<Toma-> :)
<twysted> cyloon, the site drivers are not good
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: whats all this about ndiswrapper?
<new2ubuntu> was trying to compile ndis wrapper from the new kernel but im so lost at this point
<gnomefreak> shoot i forgot mkdir /home.boxerboy/gaim  would that make gaim folder in home?
<jaro> hi there. Having troubles with setxkbmap
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: compile? why?
<gnomefreak> -. use /
<Cyloon> twysted: that doesn't suprice me. I'm just trying to fix it hehe. thanx for the information :)
<twysted> gnomefreak> the gaim dir is /home/user/.gaim/
<tipnmo> Hello, how can i configure the buttons on my mouse.. i have foward and back keys and i cannot figure out how to enable them
<Toma-> gnomefreak: nope....
<new2ubuntu> that was the suggestion if the ndiswrapper snagged from synaptic wasnt working
<jaro> It refuses to set keymap with "zero information" error message: Error loading new keyboard description.
<gnomefreak> ok ty twisted
<dabaR> how do I see how much ram ubuntu recognized?
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: have you investigated why the ndiswarapper inst working?
<twysted> gnomefreak> welcome
<new2ubuntu> I wouldnt even know how to begin :)
<jaro> I'd like to know wheter *.dir files being empty (/etc/X11/xkb) can have impact on this.
<jaro> And if yes, how should this be resolved.
<jaro> I've noticed that these files have zero size in official deb as well.
<djm62> jaro: unless you're doing something very funky, the appropriate directories will have been created
<new2ubuntu> basically...on every page, theres one or two lists of commands to start from a fresh install of my driver with ndiswrapper
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: have you tried the one from synaptic?
<new2ubuntu> and after the post 2 people go YAY it worked
<dabaR> k, I found it.
<tipnmo> anybody know how to configure mouse keys?
<new2ubuntu> and everyone else goes, crud its still not working
<hellcom> hey does anyone know how to decompress a .exe to get .INF and .SYS files
<jaro> djm62: These are files that should describe contents of those directories I suppose.
<Chousuke> hellcom: use unzip
<Stormx2> new2ubuntu: Seems like quite a complicated problem
<Chousuke> works quite often
<djm62> jaro: you mean, that's the concept of a directory?
<CapCavernaX> anyone able to help with ATI
<CapCavernaX> ?
<hellcom> Chousuke: where and how?
<twysted> ubotu: tell CapCavernaX about ati
<jgrieves> hi i have a Venus DS3 external hard drive, a website shared that "Works great with ohci_hcd module, hotplug will pick this up perfectly too." i was able to load the module with modprobe, but that is as far as i can get, any help?
<jgrieves> I can't seem to get hte device to show up in any gui's, and i don't know how to probe for it
<Chousuke> hellcom: unzip whatever.exe
<Chousuke> in terminal
<jaro> djm62: no, I suppose that file symbols.dir should contain some summary of what can be found within symbols directory. But symbols.dir is completely empty.
<hellcom> unzip is the command?
<Chousuke> yes
<Stormx2> ah ha
<jgrieves> plus i dont know how to add it to bootup process, not sure if that is affecting me not being able to probeit
<hellcom> thanks
<billytwowilly> k, so what did you guys do to the latest kernel upgrade? Now, instead of the cool text scroll telling me what is going on my machine boots the kernel, goes black, then a couple minutes later X starts...
<new2ubuntu> would it be easier if I used a PCMCIA wireless card instead of the built POcrud?
<jaro> djm62: or maybe yes and I've just misunderstood what you've meant.
<djm62> jaro: where did you get this .deb that you've installed?
<twysted> billytwowilly> breezy or hoary?
<new2ubuntu> I have one laying around that I have sitting in a dead older Sony VIAO someplace
<dabaR> busy busy busy in here
<djm62> new2ubuntu: life is always better if you buy supported hardware ;)
<billytwowilly> twysted, breezy
<knoppix> hi
<jaro> djm62: xkeyboard-config
<techrush_> ubuntu broke my wireless internet
<knoppix> where is the grub.conf
<knoppix> ???
<techrush_> suckbuntu
<new2ubuntu> never knew I was going to run linux when I bought this 2 lappie 2 years ago :)
<twysted> billytwowilly> it shouldnt haev been changed check your source.list to make sure your not getting packages for dapper or hoary
<jaro> djm62: from official repos.
<CapCavernaX> Hi dukes...   already tried the howtos and alot of the threads on ubuntu forums... NO DICE with ATI driver install!!!
<Chousuke> techrush_: No flamebaits.
<CapCavernaX> Can anyone help with ATI drivers?
<hellcom> Chouskue: Where does it unzip too?
<Stormx2> billytwowilly: You didn't do a dist-upgrade did you?
<billytwowilly> twysted: I have breezy backports enabled, but I only did that after this started happening.
<new2ubuntu> if it wasnt for gates implying I was stealing his precious XP by forcing me to call india to get a new key everytime I reinstall or upgrade
<techrush_> not flame baiting just telling it how it is
<techrush_> :(
<billytwowilly> Stormx2, I did a dist-upgrade yes, but only with the breezy repository.
<Chousuke> hellcom: where?
<hellcom> yes
<knoppix> where is the grub.conf
<knoppix> ???
<jaro> djm62: What I'm asking is - should these files contain anything and if yes how can I have them recreated (because package which should contain them won't help as it contains empty files as well)
<Chousuke> hellcom: it should unzip in the current dir
<new2ubuntu> let me go see what the heck card I bought for that other laptop
<Stormx2> knoppix: /etc
<nalioth> techrush_: feel free to tell it like it is in #ubuntu-offtopic, and to help us make it better in #ubuntu
<Stormx2> knoppix: Wait, scratch that
<new2ubuntu> anything has to be easier than this thing
<djm62> jaro: you could reinstall from apt
<Stormx2> knoppix: Look in a subdir of /boot
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: ok, what does dmesg say about your ndiswarpper drivers?
<Chousuke> techrush_: It's not really possible for ubuntu to break a device
<techrush_> well i asked about it a few times i dont think anyone has any ideas on how to fix it
<jgrieves> hi i have a Venus DS3 external hard drive, a website shared that "Works great with ohci_hcd module, hotplug will pick this up perfectly too." i was able to load the module with modprobe, but that is as far as i can get, any help?
<jgrieves> plus i dont know how to add it to bootup process, not sure if that is affecting me not being able to probeit
<defendguin> any word if ubuntu will ship the legal mp3 gstreamer plugin?
<Stormx2> knoppix: knoppix
<CapCavernaX> Can anyone help with ATI?
<knoppix> it doenst here
<nalioth> techrush_: i just got here, ask again, please
<Stormx2> knoppix: /boot/grub
<techrush_> it was working fine for 2 weeks...now it works for 5 minutes very crappily then stops until i reboot
<askadefull> uh, I just installed Ubuntu and I have a blue screen with a grey bar does that mean I'm done?
<knoppix> i find it in /boot/grub
<techrush_> atheros chipset w/ madwifi driver
<twysted> CapCavernaX> what error did it give you or whats it doing asking for help over and over is going to just get you ignored
<djm62> defendguin: is this a new development? if so, tell all in -offtopic
<knoppix> i have to create
<jaro> djm62: I could, but do you think it will help as the package was aready installed and can be found in /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config* and I can inspect it and say - those files I talk about are zero size in there.
<flodine> is there a diffrent firewall for ubuntu not firerstarter
<knoppix> i have just installed xp
<CapCavernaX> i'm unable to get my ubuntu to recognize my fglrx driver, it's still using the mesaGL driver
<knoppix> windows xp
<hellcom> Chousuke: found it, i was looking at the desktop when I need to look with the file browser
<defendguin> djm62, why off topic?
<djm62> jaro: are you running out of disk space? are you definitely on standard breezy?
<jaro> djm62: can you please paste results of ls -l /etc/X11/xkb/symbols.dir
<hellcom> thanks again
<askadefull> anyone?
<miggy> http://pastebin.com/478694 ---- does anyone know how to fix this error message????
<twysted> CapCavernaX> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<knoppix> and wiht a cd live , i restaured grub wiht grub-install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell askadefull about anyone
<CapCavernaX> I tried a bunch of edits to xorg.conf file with no success
<CapCavernaX> What should I editd
<CapCavernaX> ?
<flodine> firewall?
<defendguin> djm62, fluendo released a free and legal gstreamer mp3 plugin that could be shipping with any distro
<jaro> djm62: what are you talking about? No problems with space. I'm a bit nonstandard as I've installed Warty and upgraded via apt to Breezy.
<tkup> is there a menu editor that comes with gnome?
<knoppix> Stormx2,
<knoppix> ?
<Stormx2> flodine: Whats wrong with firestarter?
<flodine> just asking is there another
<new2ubuntu> ok I have a D-link Airplus G wireless card, anyone know offhand if that would be easier to install than this broadcom thing?
<askadefull> 	uh, I just installed Ubuntu and I have a blue screen with a grey bar does that mean I'm done?
<apokryphos> tkup: smeg is meant to be good -- you may want to try that.
<djm62> jaro: trying to work out why your install is weird.... why are you postfixing .dir on all directories?
<Stormx2> flodine: Not sure. Do a synaptic search
<Stormx2> askadefull: Any HDD activity?
<askadefull> not really
<djm62> jaro: also, warty->breezy involves a swap from XFree86 to Xorg
<jaro> djm62: have a look at /etc/X11/xkb and maybe you'll find out.
<Toma-> new2ubuntu: id say so
<jgrieves> should i be able to just throw the module in /etc/modules ?
<miggy> http://pastebin.com/478694 ---- does anyone know how to fix this error message???? please can someone advise me o this
<jaro> djm62: I have it working.
<Stormx2> askadefull: Give it a minute and if nothing, remove the CD and reboot
<askadefull> ok
<askadefull> thanks
<new2ubuntu> well the Sony is dead, so mebbe I'll throw this thing in here and see if I can get it working
<djm62> jaro: symbols.dir is blank on mine too
<jaro> djm62: Problem I try to resolve is problem with xkb
<new2ubuntu> at least it will be a new problem to work on *lol*
<jgrieves> miggy is ur home directory read/writable by user?
<jgrieves> ossie?
<miggy> ill check
<jgrieves> chown ossie /home/ossie
<miggy> yes i made this miggy account cos i cant log on with ossie
<CapCavernaX> twysted: give me a second, i'll show you the error message i see in my xorg log
<new2ubuntu> ok stupid question here...
<jgrieves> sudo chown
<apokryphos> miggy: ls -lh .ICEauthority  ....gives?
<jaro> djm62: and setxkbmap us/cz works fine?
<twysted> CapCavernaX> post it on pastebin.com
<new2ubuntu> How do I go about wiping out all the stuff I have tried so far with the stupid broadcom card and installing freshy with the d-link?
<djm62> jaro: being neither american nor czech, I have no idea...
<tkup> apokryphos, what repository is smeg on?
<apokryphos> !smeg
<CapCavernaX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6175
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<billytwowilly> anyone get a palm t|x for christmas like me and are not able to get it to sync?
<miggy> -rw-------  1 root root 1.8K 2005-12-25 21:34 .ICEauthority
<jaro> djm62: ok, I've just tried to find out what can be wrong with my ubuntu.
<miggy> is that my prob??
<jaro> I'll try to use gentoo keymaps ;))
<apokryphos> tkup: it's in main
<twysted> CapCavernaX> wow thatas a weird error
<apokryphos> miggy: yes
<Stormx2> billytwowilly: it CE based?
<cvt|ubuntu> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin i have this. and i type apt-get install java. but what else/
<cvt|ubuntu> ?
<jgrieves> miggy yes
<miggy> cheers
<djm62> jaro: good idea...I'm no good that deep into X :(
<CapCavernaX> yeah i know it's great =)
<cvt|ubuntu> it's on my desktop
<apokryphos> miggy: sudo chown -R ossie:ossie /home/ossie
<billytwowilly> Stormx2, no, palm. I'm trying kpilot and jpilot and no dice, but pilot-xfer appears to work.
<jgrieves> miggy: chown the folder to be owner ossie
<jgrieves> apokryphos ty :)
<bsas> spanish????
<jgrieves> !espanol
<ubotu> jgrieves: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tkup> apokryphos, that's odd. apt-get install smeg can't find the package
<bsas> the channel in spanish?
<Lanzar> hi, i have installed limewire but it isnt't opening, help someone?
<jgrieves> ...poo
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jgrieves> !spanish
<ubotu> hmm... spanish is Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<jgrieves> ah es, ok
<HaRRo> hi
<apokryphos> hello
<HaRRo> ok ill cut it short ive read every doc every support comment
<HaRRo> but when i load a php on ubuntu apache it says save as
<HaRRo> any ideas?
<jaro> djm62: or maybe... can you please give me your /etc/X11/xkb directory?
<djm62> jaro: sure why not
<mikelo> anybody know anything about odbc with ubuntu with ms access?
<beelzebub1987> Who's up for a Christmas Wan Party?
<hendrix_> im trying to fire up x and i get this msg: Fatal server error:
<hendrix_> could not open default font 'fixed'
<hendrix_> can someone help?
<beelzebub1987> looks like
<beelzebub1987> your default font
<beelzebub1987> can't be loaded
<BoukenPink> Can anyone please tell me how to uninstall cedega_timedemo? :)
<beelzebub1987> go into xorg.conf
<beelzebub1987> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CapCavernaX> twysted: Any ideas?
<beelzebub1987> and fix your font paths
<HaRRo> damn wireless
<HaRRo> :>
<HaRRo> where was i
<HaRRo> ok ill cut it short ive read every doc every support comment
<HaRRo> but when i load a php on ubuntu apache it says save as
<beelzebub1987> you don't have php
<beelzebub1987> installed
<beelzebub1987> correctly
<twysted> CapCavernaX> looks like it could be a kernel issue, do a apt-get upgrade/update
<beelzebub1987> if at all
<hendrix_> beelzebub1987, there wasnt a file called xorg.conf?
<Stormx2> HaRRo: save as?
<Stormx2> o.O
<beelzebub1987> hendrix: that might be your problem?
<hendrix_> HaRRo, i have that problem too.. and i have php.. im sure pf it!
<hendrix_> of
<HaRRo> yeh Stormx2 i did every step by step
<rubyat> can alsa use the serial port (midi) or only the soundcard?
<djm62> jaro: can I pm you?
<CapCavernaX> twysted: the porcess i used to install the drivers did tell me to do that already but let me run it again brb
<HaRRo> hendrix_ you got it working yet?
<Stormx2> HaRRo: On ubuntu, there is 1 step >.<
<dabaR> HaRRo: you should not cut short, but rather tell us whether you followed the lamp how to from the wiki.
<miggy> I still get the same error message after chown -R ossie
<HaRRo> yes i did sudo apt-get install php4 ;)
<beelzebub1987> HArro: just do sudo apt-get php5
<jaro> djm62: scp guezt@x53.netkey.cz
<jgrieves> dang ok i can finally get the module ohci_hcd    to load, but my usb 2.0 hard drive is not showing up
<hendrix_> beelzebub1987, ok.. where do i get it?
<hendrix_> HaRRo sorry
<beelzebub1987> sudo apt-get install php5
<dabaR> not true, either of those.
<jgrieves> is there a way to probe for new Hardware?
<HaRRo> i tried php4 and php5
<HaRRo> neither work :P
<jgrieves> i figured a bootup would do that auto
<jaro> djm62: asa32sd
<dabaR> nono...
<beelzebub1987> hendrix: figure out what kind of graphics card you have
<dabaR> HaRRo: read pm from ubotu
<djm62> jaro: or do it your way...
<CapCavernaX> twysted: nothing, nothing upgraded
<beelzebub1987> are you sure they installed
<HaRRo> k dabaR ill read it now sec
<beelzebub1987> and didn't return an error?
<Stormx2> HaRRo: No no no.
<HaRRo> ooo i never knew dabaR is that one whole package ?
<hendrix_> beelzebub1987, okelidokeli,
<dabaR> read the web page, I never used it.
<twysted> CapCavernaX> id try googling it
<HaRRo> ok brb i test
<Stormx2> HaRRo: sudo apt-get install apache2 php4
<CapCavernaX> twysted: would it help if i post the other errors i seen in xorg.0.log?
<Stormx2> HaRRo: You need apache too ;-)
<kaffeend> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Stormx2> kaffeend: who was that for?
<CapCavernaX> my google efforts were unsuccesful... but thanks for your help anyway
<beelzebub1987> I'm happy with the way my apache-php-mysql is setup on my ubuntu, thanks though dabar
<tkup> Can someone tell why sudo apt-get install smeg doesn't find the package smeg? I haven't modified my ubuntu hoary repositories
<obsrv> I want to create a ftp server. Is there any graphical tool?
<ptlo> tkup: the package has been renamed to alacarte
<ptlo> tkup: rather, the original tool is renamed, not sure about the package
<jgrieves> any ideas on why my sata to usb 2.0 external hard dirive wouldn't be picked up?
<jgrieves> i laoded the module for it
<hendrix_> beelzebub1987: i have a "3DFX Voodoo 3 2000" onboard chip gfx card
<djm62> jaro: did you get my URL (that hostname comes up zero)?
<jgrieves> and module seems to be running fine
<jgrieves> not sure how to probe for hard drives
<jgrieves> not even sure if its in deviecs
<jaro> djm62: thanks I have the file.
<hendrix_> beelzebub1987, btw.. im working remotely via ssh if that makes a diffrence!
<techrush> here is my wireless problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=603731#post603731
<djm62> cool, I'll take it down then
<askadefull> after what step does ubuntu finish installation?
<obsrv> I want to create a ftp server. Is there any graphical tool?
<gnomefreak> is there  a browser just for wikis?
<Stormx2> askadefull: You'll know when it is finished. it will say so.
<nalioth> gnomefreak: no
<dabaR> obsrv: yes, install vsftpd through the synaptic graphical tool
<askadefull> hm...
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Stormx2> askadefull: You still on that blue and grey screen?
<askadefull> yes
<askadefull> just finished partitioning
<askadefull> then it doesn't do anything
<Stormx2> askadefull: Remove the disk and reboot. You'll find out soon enough what happened.
<HaRRo> no luck dabaR
<askadefull> ok
<beelzebub1987> hendrix: wouldn't know, I'm not the best person to talk to about this
<hendrix_> beelzebub1987, ok thanks :)
<beelzebub1987> They should really get apache 2.2.0, php5.1.1, and mysql5 on the repos
<khalil3664> Can someone help me, I'm new to ubuntu and i've been wondering how to log in as root administrator on my pc so i can install programs etc...
<beelzebub1987> you don't have to login as root
<beelzebub1987> to install stuff
<Mez> Seveas: ping
<beelzebub1987> just use the console
<beelzebub1987> and do
<beelzebub1987> sudo whatever you want to do
<Stormx2> !tell khalil3664 about root
<khalil3664> ok let's say i have xmms-1.2.10 on my desktop and i would like to install it
<obsrv> dabaR I can't see no graphical interface in vsftpd
<MasterTsunami> sudo apt-get install xmms
<MasterTsunami> or find it in synaptic
<MasterTsunami> :|
<Bateau_> hey! i get this weird error doing apt-get update: "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E8DDB29170188C3B".
<SWAT> evening all. How can I make the 3D work of the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900? (seems not be enabled/installed on my laptop)
<Bateau_> how can i fix this?
<beelzebub1987> Bateau_: it doesn't matter, just ignore it
<dabaR> obsrv: did I say it had a graphical interface? It is a server. The graphical interface is the client, obsrv. Try connecting to your machine after you install the server. Use Places>Connect to Server, type ssh, and localhost is the URL/host name
<newguy> lmao
<Stormx2> Bateau_: Its just a security thing. Recently added a repo?
<beelzebub1987> Bateau_: or go to the site that owns that repo and see if they have anything on the subject.
<khalil3664> ok Thank you  all this really helped me
<jgrieves> where are the logs for hotplug?
<newguy> nice, spent the last 7 hours trying to fconfigure the dumb broadcom modem
<Bateau_> mkay. no Stormx2 i havent :x
<newguy> I plug in the dlink and it popped right up...go figure..
<jgrieves> my HD keeps trying to mount on /dev/sdaX and keeps failing
<newguy> Thanks for everyones hekp
<gnomefreak> Bateau_, is will happen with unoffical repos as well
<twysted> jgrieves> take it out of your /etc/fstab then :)
<Stormx2> Bateau_: Odd. Well, personally I'd ignore it. All it is saying is it hasn't got the signiture for one of your repos, but if you know what repos you have, don't worry about it.
<tkup> dabaR, ptlo, apokryphos thanks to all. I just realized alacarte is already installed! thanks
<Bateau_> oki. thanks :)
<jgrieves> twysted im trying to mount it :)
<beelzebub1987> Anyone interested in helping make a web based game?
<jgrieves> twysted I plugged it in, loaded hte module it needed
<jgrieves> twysted looks like it keeps trying to mount but failing, but i am not quite sure where the error would go?
<jgrieves> twysted would hotplug deamon be taking care of that?
<Stormx2> beelzebub1987: I am.
<gnomefreak> beelzebub1987,  try #programming
<Stormx2> beelzebub1987: I have a friend who's doing on, futureinfinity.com, if you've heard of it.
<beelzebub1987> well I don't exactly need programming
<obsrv> dabaR I asked a ftp server with front end. I already have proftpd but it's too difficult to configure form e
<twysted> beelzebub1987>  #php
<beelzebub1987> that works
<beelzebub1987> thanks
<beelzebub1987> twysted, thanks
<beelzebub1987> stromx2 no I haven't
<jgrieves> twysted it is on sdm now :)
<beelzebub1987> but I'll cheeck it out now
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic even works
<mikelo> i need help with odbc and access
<dabaR> obsrv: what are you trying to configure?
<mikelo> please
<dabaR> obsrv: I do not know of such a server.
<twysted> mikelo> #microsoft
<mikelo> ok i know
<mikelo> how do i work with jdbc
<jgrieves> twysted any ideas where to look for this one?
<ptlo> obsrv: there are no servers which bundle gui conf tools with them
<dabaR> mikelo: #java will know of a tutorial.
<gnomefreak> mikelo,  we are not able to help with microsoft products in this channel
<ptlo> obsrv: however, there is a 3rd-party gui configuration editor for proftpd: http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html
<jgrieves> !hotplug
<ubotu> jgrieves: What?
<mikelo> i know how to program in jdbc but i need help with interfacing ubuntu and jdbc
<dabaR> mikelo: you are not making sense to me.
<fdsafasdf> hola
<hendrix_> can someone help me fire up X?
<mikelo> but it's ok there's no rush
<fdsafasdf> como se llama la actual ubuntu estable ?
<dabaR> jdbc interfaces with an sql database, not an operating system.
<fdsafasdf> y como se llama la inestable ?
<fdsafasdf> sorry
<mikelo> with odbc
<ptlo> fdsafasdf: #ubuntu-es for spanish, please
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mikelo> exactly
<jgrieves> hendrix_ just fire up an X session?
<jgrieves> or restart X or what?
<hendrix_> i only installed the base sys first, and now i want X with gnome.. so i apt-get install gnome and it installed a bunch of stuff
<dabaR> fdsafasdf: stable=5.10 "breezy" unstable= 6.04 "dapper"
<fdsafasdf> thanks
<jgrieves> hendrix_ there is a forum post in dapper i saw
<hendrix_> jgrieves, when i start i get errors:
<twysted> hendrix_ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jgrieves> i think its ubuntu-dekstop
<jgrieves> yeah
<jgrieves> hendrix_ there are a couple other comments about it
<gnomefreak> mikelo, if jdbc interfaces with sql did you try #sql?
<mikelo> nope it interfaces with odbc
<dabaR> mikelo: you can install mysql, or postgresql in Ubuntu. aptitude search for either of those, or use synaptic.
<mikelo> ok thanks a lot
<hendrix_> well, im working over ssh i dont know if that matters.. i want to be able to use remote desktop to my linux box
<jgrieves> twysted your the only one who has commented to me :) i'm going to keep bugging you until you respond
<cliebow> nx is the way to fly remotely
* hendrix_ is running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop 4 mins left
<twysted> hendrix_ oh you mean xvnc or w/e thats fun to setup :D
<dabaR> mikelo: then after you install them, "/j #mysql" "/j #postgresql" and "/j #java" and they will show you manuals on jdbc there.
<hendrix_> twysted, exactly
<hendrix_> ive installe vnc setup a password and ran vncserver
<hendrix_> but it crashes
<twysted> hendrix_  my experiance setting it up was a PITA lol
<hendrix_> with the font error
<mikelo> ok thank you
<hendrix_> pita? :)
<cliebow> hendrix_: why not use enx for a remote desktop?
<mikelo> good
<gnomefreak> night all
<hendrix_> cliebow, never heard of it! :)
<twysted> jgrieves> only thing i can suggest is that your /etc/fstab is setup correctly
<hendrix_> gnomefreak, night
<cliebow> look up nomachine...or freenx
<jgrieves> twysted its not in fstab
<twysted> jgrieves> add it to fstab then
<jgrieves> twysted i just loaded a kernel module to be able to bring it up
<hendrix_> twysted, PITA? :)
<twysted> Pain In The Ass
<cliebow> we had fabian at the ubz conference ..he wrote ethe free veersion
<mikelo> how do i change my /etc/fstab?
<jgrieves> twysted i can't its not staying on a /dev filesystem :)
<twysted> jgrieves> try reinstaling the moduel then
<jgrieves> twysted it keeps going from /dev/sdaX where X = a new letter/number
<jgrieves> twysted done :)
<hendrix_> twysted, hehe :)
<jgrieves> twysted wouldn't hotplug deamon be handling that?
<twysted> jgrieves> it can be but if the moduel is fubar then it wont do much except do what its doing right now
<hendrix_> is there a guide on getting X? didnt find anything on ubuntuguide.com
<dabaR> mikelo: how would you like to change it?
<twysted> hendrix_ did it not install X?
<jgrieves> twysted possible, but i just want to see where its producing error messages
<twysted> /var/logs/system?
<jgrieves> ubuntu-desktop has the X packages, or at least it did
<dabaR> mikelo: it is a file if that is what you are askin, to change files, you edit them. Ubuntu has several editors.
<hendrix_> twysted, i chose not to when i installe.. didnt think i would need/want it.. :)
<hendrix_> *installed
<twysted> lol
<twysted> hendrix_ when u installed ubuntu-desktop though it should have installed it
<hendrix_> twysted, aahaa.. ok, im installing now.. a few mins left!
<StuckUbuntuNewbi> I just loaded the Ubuntu Live CD.  I am a longtime Windows user, so I am familiar with ZIP files.  I **really** would like to run Firefox 1.5, so I downloaded it and untarred it.  How do I actually install the file?  Is there a a Linux equivalent of an EXE file that I need to click on to install it.  Apparently I am running Firefox 1.0.7 now.
<Hobbsee> !tell StuckUbuntuNewbi about firefox1.5
<twysted> StuckUbuntuNewbi> its ok if you run synaptic it should give you a updated version :)
<Hobbsee> StuckUbuntuNewbi: see your PM from ubuntu
<twysted> !tell StuckUbuntuNewbi Synaptic
<mikelo> my mail notifier to start every time i boot how do i do that?
<jgrieves> twysted oddly enough it seems to be picking up everything correctly
<jgrieves> it determined its a western digital
<Stormx2> twysted: What, really?
<Stormx2> twysted: Surely not?
<dabaR> mikelo: it will not have anything to do with fstab.
<ElitePete> is their a linux foobar2000 ?
<Hobbsee> twysted: synaptic only has 1.0.7, not 1.5
<jgrieves> storage disk , etc
<CaptainMorgan> anyone got a link on ftp's commands at the command line
<mikelo> (:
<hendrix_> hehe, im watching howard stern on demand.. "stump the perv" lol.. what a looser!
<Stormx2> twysted: Synaptic doesn't have 1.5. We don't get it till it appears in dapper.
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: just type help
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: better yet, in a sperate terminal, run "man ftp"
<dabaR> I swear to god, sometimes I feel like people come to this channel to abuse us. Like ask deliberately stupid questions when they do not want an answer.
<twysted> lol
<Stormx2> dabaR: Hmm, like who?
<alphy> how do I get mp3's to play?  I've followed the wiki.
<dabaR> just randomly sometimes.
<ElitePete> i hate amarok
<ElitePete> i want foobar2000!
<Stormx2> alphy: Get beep-media-player
<Stormx2> ElitePete: Tough luck ^_^
<ElitePete> Stormx2, beep sucks also
<Stormx2> ElitePete: Why?
<ElitePete> Stormx2, just buggy
<Stormx2> ElitePete: o.O
<dabaR> Stormx2: do you ever get that feeling? like the person you are helping is just asking questions so you would type?
<alphy> stormx2:  where do I get that?
<Selekta> why must my home folder have permissions of 644?
<Toma-> ElitePete: are u being serious?
<Stormx2> ElitePete: Try audacious or bmpx then
<ElitePete> Toma-, deadly
<HaRRo> no luck with php :S
<dabaR> Selekta: the folder itself, or what is inside it?
<Toma-> ElitePete: theres about 20 different mp3 players. try every last one of them.
<HaRRo> shud i try with a tarball and install it manual
<HaRRo> ?
<Selekta> dabaR, the folder itself, i get an error when i log on....
<ElitePete> Toma-, xmms works fine
<Stormx2> dabaR: I do haha. Some people come in here asking questions about windows o.O
<Stormx2> dabaR: "I HATE UBUNTU I WANT WINXP BACK LOLK"
<Toma-> Stormx2: you even get the odd person in here asking how to setup networking in windows
<dabaR> Selekta: it can not have those permissions in fact, otherwise you would not be able to open it. it has to have 7xx
<alphy> stormx2, where do I get that?
<dabaR> Selekta: what is the error?
<jgrieves> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Stormx2> alphy: I think its in the repos
<Selekta> something about $HOME must be owned by the user, and must have permissions of 644, otherwise the default session can't start
<MrMaDSeN> howcome I cant see my win machines more on the network?
<MrMaDSeN> I used to
<Stormx2> alphy: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player <-- that do anything for ya?
<jgrieves> alright who is good with usb stuff i got some good errors for u
<dabaR> Selekta: well, you still have the error?
<cliebow> mrmadsen..is samba runing?
<Selekta> i suppose so
<Selekta> haven't logged in and out
<MrMaDSeN> cliebow, think so yes?
<dabaR> Selekta: so you need help or not?
<dabaR> to fix xit
<cliebow> you coould neetsta anp|gep mbd
<cliebow> shoot
<cliebow> you coould netstat anp|gep mbd
<Selekta> don't need help, just wondering why it needs 644...
<cliebow> you coould netstat anp|grep mbd
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command to connect with ftp? there is no 'connect'
<jgrieves> how can i tell a device to use one module nad not another?
<CaptainMorgan> but there is a 'disconnect''
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: man ftp
<CaptainMorgan> looking at it now
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: Stop asking stupid questions here.
<CaptainMorgan> don't see 'connect
<CaptainMorgan> what's stupid about that?
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: it might be something like "open"
<dabaR> Selekta: 644 should not work. because 6 is 4+2, and 4 is 4. 4 is read, 2 is write. 1 is execute. to open a directory (or folder) you must have execute permissions on the directory, so 644 would not work if I understand correctly.
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: Google is your friend ;-)
<twysted> CaptainMorgan> ftp ftpserverhere
<dabaR> Stormx2: no need for that.
<CaptainMorgan> tried that twysted
<dabaR> CaptainMorgan: ftp user@host, like we said yesterday. and "man mount" can tell you more as well.
<Toma-> moc is the best mp3 player ever!
<jgrieves> twysted i found the error, u any good with scsi/usb?
<dabaR> Toma-: what is so good about it?
<Ubunti_Ki> I want to install compilator....gpc .....but how?
<jgrieves> twysted it picks everything up fine :)
<twysted> nope
<Toma-> dabaR: ncurses based ;D
<cliebow> gcc?
<lavacoil> hi as Mr.Madsen had brought put, I had some issue regarding Samba client and windows network, could you please guide me?
<dabaR> compilator:). Ubunti_Ki : install "build-essential"
<dabaR> it is compiler just to let you know.
<terelu> ey, how do I force a remove of a package when I get this error?
<terelu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* dabaR bets there is more to that error.
<lavacoil> When I see Windows network on Network servers, and I click thhat, it brings up  a pop up window and asks for userbame and pw for the local host, and I tried both user and su pw, but invain, I cant see other systems in n/w
<Stormx2> dabaR: its not really a good question when he can just look at the man pages.
<Ubunti_Ki> dabaR, strange....I allready done build essential.....but when I type gpc nothing happens?
<HaRRo> i give up with pgp
<HaRRo> php*
<dabaR> Stormx2: regardless. point that out at the very least, and no need to tell him to do this or that, as in asking questions or not.
<MrMaDSeN> HaRRo, what problem?
<dabaR> Ubunti_Ki: gpc is nothing, you want gcc.
<HaRRo> usual
<Selekta> ok now a real question. alsamixer, where's the "turn sub and centre on" option?
<HaRRo> it trys to open the file :)
<Selekta> all my other speakers work
<Toma-> Selekta: "alsamixer"
<Ubunti_Ki> oh but dabaR in my other laptop I have gpc....I want to have gpc also
<dabaR> HaRRo: did you install the referred packages from that page, and then restart your apache?
<HaRRo> yes dabaR
<Stormx2> dabaR: The first thing i said to him was "man ftp"
<HaRRo> step by step i did it
<jgrieves> is there any way to use one kernel module for a device, over another?
<Selekta> Toma-, ....yeah?
<HaRRo> then i even tried this one http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p5
<KenOx> where i can download mp3 ?
<dabaR> !+info gpc
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> gpc: (The GNU Pascal compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.4-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<thedcm> hey
<Toma-> Selekta: open it up in a terminal... find the channel you want, then unmute/turn up and so on
<thedcm> I saw a porn today with that nigger from your logo in it
<dabaR> Ubunti_Ki: you can install it from universe.
<twysted> !tell kenOx restricted
<thedcm> it was horrible
<hendrix_> HaRRo, so did i!!!!!!!!!!
* dabaR ignores
<hendrix_> HaRRo, please let me know if u fix it!
<HaRRo> i will
<KenOx> what i am restricted lol
<Selekta> Toma-, I can't find the option to unmute the centre and sub
<HaRRo> i been trying for days tho
<eder> Hi
<Selekta> all of the options are on
<Ubunti_Ki> ok dabaR ...can you give me the whole command?
<eder> somebody from Brazil?
<twysted> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Toma-> Selekta: ok. you have what kind of sound system?
<Ubunti_Ki> sudo apt-get info gpc? dabaR
<jgrieves> the driver it is using is ehci_hcd i want to use ohci_hcd problem is i have no control/idea what hotplug is doing
<jgrieves> there must be a way to configure this external hard drive to use one driver over another
<jgrieves> not even sure waht to google :)
<Selekta> Toma-, 5.1 Surround, Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe onboard card.
<thedcm> you assholes
<thedcm> destroying the master race
<Toma-> Selekta: is the sound card outputting 5.1?
<dabaR> Ubunti_Ki: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then remove the # from the line with universe at the end, there is two such lines. Then save and close the file. run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gpc" after that.
<thedcm> promoting your niggery
<Selekta> Toma-, how do I check?
<Toma-> Seveas: u awake?
<Ubunti_Ki> very big thanks dabaR
<Selekta> AlsaMixer is set to 6ch...
<liable> !ops thedcm racsist troll
<ubotu> liable: I give up, what is it?
<Toma-> Selekta: not sure :/ never used 5.1 but wish i could :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<liable> hrm, i thought ubuto had the ops call..
<thedcm> me love honkeys
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thedcm!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Selekta> ./nick Wilf
<Selekta> ./nick Wilf
<Wilf> gah.
<Wilf> much better.
<Toma-> hehe
<MyWay> Hi, i'm having problems with my Atlantis router: i set the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf, after this i connect with pon dsl-provider, when i reboot the computer, the resolv.conf is changed and i have to set it again with the dns server, what can i do?
<bulio> how do I remove launchers from applicaitons menu?
<dabaR> thedcm: we do not do that here. visit http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<jgrieves> there must be a way to configure this external hard drive to use one driver over another, not sure if anyone is experienced with this?
<jgrieves> looking at man pages with hotplug now, looks a bit complex :)
<HaRRo> anyone wanna login and give it a try ?
<HaRRo> to my box
<Toma-> Wilf: try fiddling with alsamixer. id say the answer lies somewhere with it.
<bulio> how do I remove launchers from applicaitons menu?
<Wilf> Toma-, mmmm. wierd though...4 channels but not 6....thanks for your help
<Toma-> bulio: click Application>System tools>Applications menu editor
* thedcm was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (prejudice = pre-judgement)
<jgrieves> apokryphos any ideas?
<Toma-> Wilf: no probs :( wish i could be of more assistance
<Toma-> send me a 5.1 setup and ill get it working :D~
<apokryphos> jgrieves: ?
<jgrieves> apokryphos my usb externel hard drive is loading with the wrong module
<jgrieves> apokryphos i've read some posts and it should work with another one
<Toma-> jgrieves: you could add the module you dont like to the blacklist
<jgrieves> Toma- might that affect say usb memory?
<Toma-> jgrieves: yep
<jgrieves> Toma- i think it might be a pretty well used one :) to handle usb memory
<Toma-> and alot of other usb things
<Toma-> jgrieves: could be a small alias tweak you need
<jgrieves> Toma- how can i specifcy a specifc module ohci_hcd in this case?
<dabaR> liable: it is not set up as a action, but as a query, in other words, the wording is fixed at "ops".
<jgrieves> Toma- sounds about right, i haven't found anything on google yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-217-227-105.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<alphy> stormx2, thanks for helping with the player.  how do I get java?
<jgrieves> Toma- should be a way to identify the device, specificy what driver to use for hotplug?
<Toma-> there should be, but its beyond me sorry :(
<liable> dabaR: ahhh, ok cheers. thought i had seen it before.
<Stormx2> alphy: Check the wiki
<Stormx2> !tell alphy about java
<jgrieves> Toma- bah :) nalioth! you alive? ur a smart one :)
<HaRRo> bbl
<liable> would be better as an action..
<nalioth> jgrieves: not me
<Toma-> jgrieves: not all ops are knowledgeable in everything
<eddy> hepp
<jgrieves> Toma- ops are like ubuntu gods, or say the legends say
<Toma-> theyre usually only ops because theyre sleeping with the devel team :O (jk)
<nalioth> Toma-: sssssshhhhh    :)
<Toma-> huhuh
<apokryphos> Toma-: who did you sleep with to find that out? ;-)
<Toma-> im not an op :( yet... ;D
<dabaR> haha
<Stormx2> lmao
<alphy> stormx2, followed the wiki, got this message in the terminal:  Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alphy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<alphy> is only available from another source
<alphy> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jgrieves> liable werre u talking to me?
<nalioth> alphy: please read the /topic
<liable> jgrieves: no.
<jgrieves> liable reading about ACTIONS with hotplug, drat :)
<Toma-> jgrieves: what module do you want to use this ohci?
<alphy> nalioth, what do you mean?
<dabaR> alphy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste. what command gave you that? apt-get install ? try "apt-cache search j2re"
<eddy> hi..
<Stormx2> eddy: Hey
<jgrieves> Toma- its an external sata to usb hard drive
<amonkey> how do i check which proccess is locking the soundcard? esd won't start.
<nalioth> alphy: pasting is rude, please use a pastebin or the irc channel #flood in the future
<jgrieves> Toma- i was reading online that people use the ohci driver
<jgrieves> Toma- but hotplug w/ ubuntu apperas to be using ehci
<dabaR> amonkey: "lsof /dev/dsp"
<Toma-> its not hotplug
<Toma-> jgrieves: whats the module called that controls the drive?
<jgrieves> Toma- ohci_hcd
<alphy> dabaR, it just said something about open office, I gave the sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 command.
<Toma-> oic.
<amonkey> dabaR, perfect, thanks
<hendrix_> yaaaaaaaaay
<hendrix_> :))
<jgrieves> Toma~ quote says "Works great with ohci_hcd module, hotplug will pick this up perfectly too."
<hendrix_> X is up and so is vnc
<jgrieves> so i said awesome, BUY
<hendrix_> thanks guys!!!
<dabaR> alphy: you do not have j2re available in your package list then. use the pm from ubotu to try.
<Toma-> jgrieves: have you tried adding the module to the blacklist?
<jgrieves> Toma~ it looks like hotplug has the ability to specificy a driver with a device?  this is new territory ofr me
<jgrieves> Toma~ i'll give that a shot now, do i need to restart hotplug?
<Yv12345vY> hello
<Toma-> id say you need to restart hotplug and possible the kernel, or do some rmmod'ing
<Toma-> reboot just for the hell of it
<jgrieves> Toma~ mmmk
<Toma-> make sure everything is good
<Toma-> u know how to blacklist right?
<Yv12345vY> hello, has anybody here experienced sound delays with gaim?
<jgrieves> Toma- i thought jsut add the module to blacklist?
<Toma-> indeed.
<jgrieves> Toma- or so the instruction at top says :) ?
<Toma-> yeh :D
<Toma-> not many people actually read anything. its sad really
<Xtradite> hey all...any good p2p apps or easy ways to get mp3s in linux?
<Toma-> 30 mins to dapper :D
<jgrieves> Toma- windows world :)
<Toma-> Xtradite: gtk-gnutella is good
<dabaR> Xtradite: install gtk-gnutella for a kazaa type of deal.
<Xtradite> i got gnutella but not really sure how to work the thing
<Toma-> or limewire
<apokryphos> frostwire!
<Toma-> frostwire? links plz
<Xtradite> toma:  im typing things in in gnutella but doesn't seem like I'm connected
<apokryphos> Toma-: it's Limewire, basically. The fork after the restriction decision.
<durt> that's all stealing ;)
<bungle> gnutella is the base of what all the m clients are made on
<jgrieves> Toma~ brb stick around :) wonder if my usb devices will stop working now
* apokryphos is still holding out for a kde gnutella client
<Toma-> jgrieves: will do
<jgrieves> usb keyboard/mouse woo hoo
<Yv12345vY> how can i mount an ntfs partition for writing?  so far i got it down to read and execute
<Toma-> apokryphos: apollo not good enough?
<apokryphos> considering I've never got it to work -- no 8)
<Toma-> heheh same :D~
<nalioth> Yv12345vY: writing to ntfs is unstable at the best of times, i wouldn't recommend it
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: you cant write to ntfs. Mr Gates made sure of it
<a_new_user> hey all, can anyone tell me what would be the command to get files in Ubuntu, ie : i want to get avi codecs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell a_new_user about multimedia
<Xtradite> hmm Add Apps doesn't have limewire
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Xtradite about limewire
<Xtradite> and has an old version of gnutella
<Toma-> Xtradite: http://www.frostwire.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Toma-> id say use that
<Toma-> easier to use than gtk-gnutella
<mike-e> are there any apps that will allow me to control a music cd being played from ssh login?
<Toma-> apokryphos: does alien work well with the rpm on the frostwire site? what did you use?
<apokryphos> Toma-: fine with alien, yup.
<Yv12345vY> fucking a, i'll have to live without
<Toma-> rad.
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: G rated channel thx
<jgrieves> Toma- another wrong module loaded
<Xtradite> k
<Stormx2> Yv12345vY: Careful with the language. yeah but NTFS is a bummer
<jgrieves> Toma~ doing the same thing, :)
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: its a good idea to have a seperate vfat partition, say, 1gb, to read/write between windows and linux os's
<amonkey> Just wondering, who is the youngest person here?
<Stormx2> i second Toma-, cept mine is 60gb
<Toma-> amonkey: im 22
<Stormx2> amonkey: im 14
<apokryphos> or you could just install Windows on vfat 8)
<Yv12345vY> sorry!
<Yv12345vY> frustration
<amonkey> Stormx2, is in the lead, anyone younger than 14?
<Yv12345vY> i think i'll do that
<Stormx2> Yv12345vY: Yeah no problem, we all do it once and get kicked ;-)
<Yv12345vY> i have a 2gb memory stick but that doesn't ant to work either
<GSF> I'm 6.
<pussfeller> or do a search for captive-ntfs, it worked for me in gentoo, dont know about ubuntu
<bulio> how do I remove launchers from applicaitons menu?
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: doesnt work? why not?
<Toma-> bulio: i told you
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, not sure yet, i plugged it in and then it said the device wasn't there
<bulio> can you repeat please?
<Yv12345vY> i'll have to research it
<jgrieves> Toma- looks like i might be able to specificy the device in usb.agent?
<jgrieves> Toma- i notice the log is showing a lot of the information required by the device?
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: ok. its easy to mount usb stuff anyhoo.
<Yv12345vY> yesterday i was using ubuntu and decidd to get kubuntu which proved to be faster (not sure why!) so i'm still getting setup
<nalioth> Yv12345vY: any method you use, back up your data first
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, will do, bbiab
<Stormx2> GSF: lmao
<Toma-> jgrieves: like is aid, anything beyond blacklist is beyond me
<Xtradite> ok I am challenged when installing apps on linux.  Seems like if I can't find it on an app like Yast or Add Apps I just can't get it installed.
<Nekomages> need some help with gnome startup screen, I can't seem to get an image on it... tried the gui config editer and tried editing gdm.conf manually
<skeelz> same issue here with acrobat 7
<apokryphos> Xtradite: acquaint yourself with Synaptic :)
<jgrieves> Toma- drat the script is commented pretty well
<Toma-> god i wish firefox+mplayer wouldnt start trying to play rpms :X
<Xtradite> well yeah im using that
<Xtradite> frostwire isn't on there
<bulio> toma: can you repeat me the steps? I accidentally cleared irc
<Xtradite> and rpms don't seem to work well with UBunut
<Xtradite> Ubuntu
<apokryphos> Xtradite: get it from the link provided before
<apokryphos> Xtradite: just alien it, then install the deb -- it'll be fine.
<Xtradite> apok: i dont know what that means :)
<Toma-> Xtradite: get this file > http://home.fuse.net/t3dcinc-887b/mirror/downloads/bin/FrostWire-4.9.37-0.i586.rpm , then run "sudo alien filename.rpm" then use "sudo dpkg -i converted_filename.deb" to install it
<nalioth> Xtradite: you'll need to visit the frostwire homepage
<bulio> Toma: Can ya?
<skeelz> when i download my pdf schoolbooks, i can read them using acrobat 7 in windows, but the pdf viewer on here says its encrypted, anyone see that before?
<Toma-> bulio: Applications > System Tools > Applications Menu Editor
<bulio> thanks
<Toma-> use that app to edit your apps :D
<Toma-> skeelz: try using the adobe reader rather than the free ones..
<bulio> Toma: I don't see it
<Toma-> bulio: ...i do
<bulio> Applications--System tools
<Xtradite> apok: its opening up Xine when I type that into firefox
<a_new_user>  ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<skeelz> yeah tried that - can get it to install, get the splash screen and nothing happens
<a_new_user> can any one help please
<Toma-> Xtradite: did that for me too. stop it, and run "wget http://home.fuse.net/t3dcinc-887b/mirror/downloads/bin/FrostWire-4.9.37-0.i586.rpm"
<hendrix_> oh crap.. ive gotten 2 kernel panics.. im giving up for tonight.. its 0300 here so its bed time!! thanks guys again for your help!!!! :)
<Toma-> in a terminal
<hendrix_> bye bye
<Toma-> a_new_user: pop open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<apokryphos> a_new_user: is build-essential installed? It probably brings that pack in
<Xtradite> apok: url was invalid
<bulio> toma: no sign of it
<Xtradite> toma: url was invalid
<Toma-> bulio: well it works for me :/
<Toma-> :O
<nalioth> Xtradite: visit the frostwire homepage and get the package
<bulio> damn
<Xtradite> the rpm?
<apokryphos> Xtradite: yes
<a_new_user> Toma- Thank you.
<bulio> any other way?
<Toma-> Xtradite: yeh the rpm. you'll need to rightlick and save as
<node_6> for the linux people, ext3 vs reiserfs... is one more reliable?  no major differences?
<dabaR> a_new_user: you can also install "libstdc++5"
<Toma-> node_6: nope
<mcjerry> anyone got a dvi camera working on usb or firewire?
<dabaR> a_new_user: if you know how to install things, that it.
<dabaR> s
<inv_Arp> node_6: both are good, i prefer ext3 b/c of chattr command
<a_new_user> dabaR: Not really, i am learning as i'm talking with you guys =)
<node_6> if ext3 is the default in some given distro, there is no reason to go to any great lengths to make it into reiser?
<jgrieves> Toma~ we may have a winner http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/kevin_20041219_131044
<dabaR> a_new_user: visit http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html if you will, that is my howto on installing programs on Ubuntu. To start synaptic, you click System>Administration>Synaptic
<Xtradite> Toma: ok I downloaded the file.
<Toma-> Xtradite: now run the other commands i told you
<Yv12345vY> An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<Yv12345vY> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<Toma-> jgrieves: looks good :D make sure you write a wiki for it and/or update a script for it onto the forums
<inv_Arp> node_6: nope
<Yv12345vY> that's what i get when i plug my usb drive in
<Xtradite> toma: sudo alien command not found
<jgrieves> Toma- ok
<a_new_user> dabaR: thank you, one last question. where do programs usually install in ubuntu,
<Toma-> Xtradite: well install alien... "sudo apt-get install alien"
<Zen> How do I fix my WinXP install without breaking my Ubuntu one?  I'm quite certain a repair install is going to overwrite the MBR and I'll be ushered into Windows's loader instead of GRUB.
<apokryphos> Xtradite: you now have an rpm, and debian/ubuntu deb package management systems. But, you can use "alien" (handy program) to convert some rpms to debs, and then install the deb. You can do that in this case.
<Xtradite> k
<Xtradite> installing alien
<Toma-> Zen: do you want the windows boot laoder or grub?
<apokryphos> a_new_user: the executables go in /usr/bin/ generally, but the actual files it installs go all over the place. You can see what files it installs though by right-click in synaptic, IIRC.
<dabaR> a_new_user: to the applications menu on the top left of the desktop.
<a_new_user> apokryphos: thank you
<jenco> hi guys =)
<Toma-> lo jenco
<dabaR> How would I turn off bluetooth on my computer?
<Zen> Toma-: I want GRUB like normal with an option for Ubuntu and an option for the windows loader screen
<inv_Arp> Zen: boot from a live cd,  run  grun-install /dev/hdx
<liable> Zen: it will prolly hose the mbr, but its not terribly hard to put grub back again.
<Toma-> dabaR: update-rc.d -f remove bluez
<inv_Arp> err grub-install
<mcjerry> Zen: you can reinstall the Grub bootloader if Windows replaces the MBR
<lampshade> hey everyone
<sethk> Zen, back up the mbr first
<liable> no need for that.
<lampshade> how's it going?
<Zen> thanks, I'll be back soon then I hope
<Zen> Windows ate Linux and then I fixed Linux and it kicked Windows in the nuts so it refuses to finish booting now =)
<Wilf> how wierd
<Fushi> That sucks
<mcjerry> Wilf: hows it goin?
<Wilf> linux and windows use the jacks on the back of my soundcard for different channels
<Toma-> there will always be a battle for the mbr
<Wilf> all working now...hey mcjerry, how are you?
<Fushi> Yeah, thats true Toma-
<mcjerry> sleepy
<apokryphos> Windoze 2000, funnily enough, doesn't obliterate the current MBR
<Wilf> fair enough...hmmm
<mike-e> are there any apps that will allow me to control a music cd being played from ssh login?
<Wilf> ubuntu uses my keyboard buttons like volume up and down too
<Zen> Toma-: Yeah.  While GNU/Linux OS's use things that register Windows, Linux, BSD, etc, MS continues to only detect their own products.
<apokryphos> and Linux distros now generally acknowledge the fact that you might have other OSs.  Just evil XP now =)
<apokryphos> mike-e: well, if you use DCOP, then many.
<apokryphos> (at least, any KDE ones pretty much)
<dabaR> Toma-: change takes effect right away?
<Toma-> hu?
<Wilf> now, to find out why rhythembox crashes when i try to import my music.
<dabaR> Toma-: for bluetooth.
<mcjerry> Does anyone have their DVI Cam hooked up to usb or firewire?
<Toma-> dabaR: youll have to remove the modules
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> does anyone have a spare copy of the sources list
<apokryphos> !sources
<arrik> how do i enable hardware accel on my video card
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<googleguy> I have 1 package that doesn't install correctly on a dist-upgrade in dapper. This causes the whole apt-get dist-upgrade to fail
<googleguy> Is there a way to get around this?
<apokryphos> googleguy: what package?
<dabaR> Toma-: and the update-rc.d what about that, what did that do? remove it from starting with my bootup sequence?
<googleguy> apokryphos,  /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.7-1_all.deb
<korptix\a> hi i have just installed ubuntu and i am running a adsl connnectim but i have no idea on how to set it u p its also USB
<Toma-> dabaR: correct-a-mundo
<apokryphos> googleguy: yes, locales are pretty much completely broken at the moment. Other issues are dbus, but hey
<apokryphos> googleguy: you could force-install it for now
<dabaR> korptix\a: I know how to do ethernet dsl.
<googleguy> apokryphos, Is there a way to ignore locales so I can install the new xorg. How?
<dabaR> Toma-: and the modules? what do I do for that?
<korptix\a> i dont the ethernet dsl. cable i have usb
<googleguy> apokryphos, --force-yes doesn't work
<Toma-> rmmod <module name>
<apokryphos> googleguy: sudo dpkg -i --force-install /var/cache/.....
<dabaR> Toma-: how do I know the module name? is it also bluez?
<Toma-> dabaR: if theyre not called for (eg. bluez) they wont get loaded
<Toma-> dabaR: use lsmod
<korptix\a> anyone ?
<googleguy> apokryphos, Oh... I was thinking that was possible from within apt. Didn't think of that
<apokryphos> googleguy: apt-get -f install might be a better idea, either way...
<rednaxel> what's best for laptop net config: guessnet, laptop-net, netenv, mobilemesh... there's a lot of them!
<dabaR> no bluez there.
<apokryphos> googleguy: errr, not --force-install. That's not an option :P. --force-conflicts (or depends) -- or whatever it fails on.
<dabaR> there is a bluetooth module(that's its name) but it says it is in use.
<jonny> Hi guys.  By any chance do any of you know anything about tv cards?
<googleguy> apokryphos, It fails on pre
<apokryphos> googleguy: eh?
<Xtradite> Toma: Thanks so much!
<Xtradite> Toma: worked like a charm
<Toma-> dabaR: try "modprobe -r bluetooth"
<googleguy> apokryphos,  "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Toma-> Xtradite: no probs :D
<mbeason> Here's  a question.. I've got a Breezy server that can't be pinged unless I ping a given IP from it. Any thoughts??
<defendguin> jonny, try #v4l
<apokryphos> googleguy: on the dpkg?
<Xtradite> Toma:  hmmm might have spoke to soon...Frostwire isn't launching
<googleguy> yes
<Toma-> Xtradite: have you got java installed?
<jonny> What's that?  Just an IRC channel on this server?
<apokryphos> googleguy: could you pastebin the whole output of the locales installation failure, and then all the output of that, if possible.
<korptix\a> well
<korptix\a> hi i have just installed ubuntu and i am running a adsl connnectim but i have no idea on how to set it u p its also USB
<googleguy> apokryphos, Sure, just a sec
<korptix\a> i dont use ethernet dsl. cable i have usb
<korptix\a> ffs.
<Xtradite> probably not :)
<Xtradite> Toma: im not getting an error just nothing comes up
<dabaR> Toma-: still being used. should I try -rf?
<dabaR> no go
<Toma-> Xtradite: sounds like no java. try running frostwire from aterminal
<korptix\a> well?
<apokryphos> !tell Xtradite about javadebs
<Toma-> dabaR: well, put your lsmod on a pastebin and gimme a link
<googleguy> apokryphos, http://pastebin.com/478832
<Toma-> and be quick, ive gotta play some qwtf
<spallene> !tell spallene about debian
<dabaR> not important, go do that, and I will catch you later, if needed, thanks.
<Xtradite> Toma: you are right.  Unable to locate Java execs
<dabaR> I am learning samba myselff.
<korptix\a> ...
<Xtradite> need JRE 1.4
<apokryphos> googleguy: sudo apt-get -f install?
<Toma-> Xtradite: well get that java deb ubotu told u about
<Yv12345vY> so a stupid question would be does anybody use gaim2.0 but a better question would be does anybody have sound problems with gaim??
<ilba7r> korptix\a what you say just does not make sense to me sorry can you type ifconfig in a terminal
<Toma-> dabaR: neither is quake :D infact, its been stalled so quick!
<korptix\a> k
<korptix\a> one sec
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: gaim 2.0 is still beta right?
<Toma-> or even alpha
<googleguy> apokryphos, No love. This totally sucks. I wiped my system to install flight 2 and update to the latest xorg
<masingerz> helo
<masingerz> is beep media a universe component?
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, yeah but are they working on sound components?  i had it working fine yesterday with ubuntu
<masingerz> i mean to file a bugzilla
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: have you run it in a terminal yet?
<Yv12345vY> run gaim?
<mcjerry> ilba7r: korptix\a has a dsl modem hooked up with usb cable, not ethernet, when he boots to ubuntu, lsusb shows the modem detected, but he is unable to establish a network connection
<Toma-> yes
<apokryphos> googleguy: well, there's other random tinkerings you can do to get around it. None that are that straightforward. This is why dapper is in development 8)
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, i'll give it a try, so far i just run it from the kde panel
<googleguy> apokryphos, Yes, but there is also software I am writing for dapper...
<hacim> is there a bot here that I can query for upgrading from hoary instructions?
<ilba7r> mcjerry ok i did that once in window never tried it on linux though
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: cool. alot of applications give lots of juicy debugging output to the terminal
<Unity> is it ok to have empty lines in the middle of fstab?
<wickedpuppy> !tell hacim about breezy
<gn0me> Sure.
<hacim> thanks
<Toma-> Unity: dont think so
<mike-e> MPD system service not installed
<mike-e> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mpd exists during rc.d purge (continuing)
<mike-e> what does that mean?
<Toma-> Unity: why u want empty lines anyway?
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, will try; the sound works but it's very delayed
<mike-e> i know what it means but why won't it install
<hacim> its crazy I cant find that info via google
<Xtradite> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<apokryphos> googleguy: quick way might be to apt-get clean, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again, and when it fails... remove locales from that directory and just sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: sounds like a buffer problem
<jonny> Hi guys.  Sorry if one of you answered this before but I got booted and didn't see a response.  I have a TV card with a cx88 chipset.  When I run tvtime I get a picture but no sound.  This looks like a really common problem.  Any ideas how I might fix it?
<Unity> Toma-, i wanted to make it easier to read
<apokryphos> googleguy: since, note that apt fetches all the needed packs first, then unpacks them, then installs them
<mcjerry> ilba7r: he is also booted into windows and running ubuntu live cd in vmware.....vmware has a bridged connection but he is unable to see network from ubuntu that way also
<Unity> Toma-, because i will be editing it a lot
<Toma-> Unity: if you want to add things, use "# Commented lIne you can say stuff in"
<Toma-> the # makes the line null
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, i'm giong ot click around now
<Yv12345vY> see if i can find it
<Toma-> ok
<mcjerry> ilba7r: he has two different issues......told him he needs to get ethernet patch cable and do away with usb cable to modem..
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: is gaim using esd or arts as the sound server?
<Unity> Toma-, what happens if there is a syntax errer in fstab?
<ilba7r> mcjerry linux does not support this type of connection right
<Toma-> id say its a malformed fstab
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, so far it works as arts
<jonny> Does anyone here know much about TV cards?
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: check to see if esd is running, just for the hell of it.
<Toma-> (it shouldnt be)
<Toma-> jonny: yep
<jonny> Brilliant.
<Xtradite> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jonny> Do you know why I wouldn't be getting any sound out of mine?
<Toma-> Xtradite: try !javadebs
<apokryphos> Xtradite: wget http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i sun*.deb
<mcjerry> ilba7r: if you see your modem when you type lsusb, then you need to configure the network to establish a pppoe connection
<Unity> Xtradite, pm the bot pls
<korptix\a> ya
<Wilf> this is weird
<Wilf> all the buttons on ubuntu
<Wilf> only work if i tab to them and press enter
<Toma-> jonny: have you got the output from the tv card connected to the line-in or mic on your sound card?
<Wilf> however on webpages i can click fine
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, i don't think it is running
<mcjerry> ilbar7r: is more difficult than simply using ethernet
<ilba7r> oh i understand now mcjerry thanks for the info. This is the long way around it though
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: ok good
<korptix\a> ..
<damian_> hey guys! I have a question. I installed enlightnement but it soen't start, anyone knows something about it?
<damian_> doesn't
<jonny> I think the line-in but how do I check that?  Sorry, I'm a newbie.
<apokryphos> !tell damian_ about enlightenment
<Toma-> damian_: youre not trying to start it within kde or gnome are you?
<mcjerry> ilba7r: thats what i told him, usb adds another layer to the network stack and also slows his connection down
<korptix\a> ya
<Yv12345vY> Toma-, at least there are no processes named esd running
<korptix\a> so at the end of the day i cant setup my network ?
<ludovicus> greetings and merry christmas.  anyone know how to set up wireless with ubuntu..
<spanglesontoast> motd
<Toma-> jonny: go into alsamixer, make sure the tv volume is up in the tv app you use (eg. tvtime <3 ) and unmute the mic or the line in
<ludovicus> motd
<Toma-> Yv12345vY: thats good
<hacim> anyone know why i get this during an apt-get update:
<hacim> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dabaR> !gpgerr
<ilba7r> ludovicus i assume you mean ndiswrapper what is your card type
<ubotu> hmm... gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<mcjerry> korptix\a: get ethernet cable when the store opens up....will be working pretty quick then
<ilba7r> i agree with you mjerry
<ludovicus> nope
<korptix\a> mcjerrt how much they cost?
<hacim> dabaR: thanks
<korptix\a> *mcjerry
<ludovicus> i'm new to ubuntu,
<mcjerry> korptix\a $7.00 u.s. at the most for 12' should be able to find for little to nothing
<ilba7r> kortiz\a you can get them really cheap from one dollar store lol
<Toma-> w00t! dapper finished downloading :D~
<damian_> Toma: I'm trying to start it form gnome. What the help said was that if I restart x is will show automatically, but it didn't
<ludovicus> does the debian one liner also work with ubuntu and nvidia
<jonny> Checked all of those Toma.  All good.  It's a cx88 chipset which I think have problems with sound in tvtime.  Does that sound familiar?
<korptix\a> ok
<ilba7r> gor mine about 3 meter for 2 bucks
<Toma-> damian_: you need to select enlightenment from the gnome login screen
<Toma-> jonny: no idea. ive got a bttv card
<damian_> You mean form the login screen?
<ludovicus> any advice on the wireless?
<ludovicus> ...
<ilba7r> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Toma-> damian_: yep. itll be under "sessions"
<mcjerry> ilba7r: sounds bout right 6 ft for 2 bucks
<korptix\a> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Xtradite> Toma:  Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Xtradite> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Xtradite> is only available from another source
<Xtradite> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<damian_> ok, I will give a try, thanks :)
<jonny> Argh!  Well thanks a million for your help.
<Toma-> Xtradite: run the commands apokryphos told you
<Xtradite> ahh didn't see that.  Thanks
<apokryphos> Xtradite: don't paste in here please :)
<zigzan> i jusst installed ubuntu how comes there is no default c compiler
<zigzan> installed on my box
<mcjerry> zigzan, gcc-4.0 should be default compiler
<dabaR> mmost Ubuntu users do not need a compiler I think is the official answer to that.
<durt> apt-get build-essential
<zigzan> ok tnx
<ludovicus> well i guess my confusion is how to set it up appropriately in /etc/network/interfaces
<mcjerry> zigzan, i would install gcc-3.4 however and switch default compiler to gcc-3.4 as 4.0 may not compile some programs now
<ludovicus> in the past i'd just put in a line  for eth2
* HeartBT is back (gone 11:54:14)
<ludovicus> and put details
<Xtradite> Toma: sorry
<ludovicus> the page you referenced said to calle it eth0
<Wilf> what is ubuntus equivilet of windows alt+tab?
<Xtradite> apok: sorry :)
<Toma-> also, kernel is complied with 3.4 so if youre compiling a module, you ned 3.4
<Toma-> Xtradite: no probs
<ludovicus> which is my ethernet
<zigzan> ok i see
<Toma-> Wilf: alt-tab
<sethk> ludovicus, the eth # depends on which device it happens to be in a particular machine
<mcjerry> Wilf: alt-tab works same here
<Wilf> doesn't do anything for me
<sethk> ludovicus, so anything with an eth#, such as eth0, should be considered a sample
<sethk> Wilf, alt-tab
<billytwowilly> hmm. now to try and figure out if there is a pda formatted version of slashdot...
<googleguy> Wilf, You running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<sethk> Wilf, which desktop are you using?
<Wilf> gnome
<Malachi> What are the disadvantages of running Ubuntu on VMWare?
<ilba7r> ludovicus do you know your wirless card
<ludovicus> ok, then how do i appropriately alias the pcmcia eth# to the /etc/network/interface
<sethk> googleguy, alt-tab works on kubuntu also
<ludovicus> yep
<ilba7r> it might be supported and work out of the box
<sethk> Wilf, your shortcuts must have been changed.  change them back
<Wilf> all my buttons are dead at the moment
<ludovicus> it's the linksys  wpc11 v3
<Wilf> and my mouse curser is stuck as a "dog bone"
<ludovicus> it's supported
<ludovicus> i have wireless-tools installed from my double check
<sethk> Wilf, are you using a wireless keyboard?  Seems like a strange question but I have a reason for asking
<arrik> anyone know how to get kismet working?
<Toma-> Wilf: click System>Preferences>Keyboard SHortcuts, then scroll down to "Move between windows with popup"
<Wilf> nope, microsoft wired basic.
<MyWay> Is there a command for configure a router? pppoeconf or something?
<dabaR> your X froze?
<sethk> Wilf, ok, different problem then
<ilba7r> ludovicus so you just need to set the wifi do you know the device name wlan0, eth1 or ?
<Wilf> not sure, xchat worls.
<dabaR> MyWay: that is for configuring dsl.
<MyWay> yes
<MyWay> for a router?
<Wilf> and rhythembox is working too
<Wilf> but i can't get to the rhythembox window to change songs or anything
<ludovicus> well that's my confusion ilba7r
<dabaR> no, when your IP in the end, the one on the computer is a public one, not a 192.something.
<sethk> Wilf, there are really only a couple of possibilities.  Either the config is messed up for your desktop, or your keyboard settings are wrong
<Wilf> but i can press the forward button on my keyboard
<ludovicus> the /etc/network/interface doesnt have a line for it
<Wilf> it happened half way though this session...
<ludovicus> in the past i just made a line and called it eth2
<sethk> MyWay, ppp is not specifically related to a router
<Wilf> reboot will hopefully fix it
<ludovicus> but in ubuntu... i don't know how
<sethk> MyWay, although it's common in some DSL setups
<ilba7r> normally interfaces have a line for eth0
<sethk> ludovicus, so add a line
<MyWay> sethk: please tell me what i have to use for  configure my router
<ludovicus> i did
<ludovicus> no dice
<sethk> MyWay, I need to know more.  what type of connection?  what type of router?
<googleguy> MyWay, Is it a linksys?
<MyWay> it'a an atlantis router
<jiangguowei> I setup "show time remaining" on my laptop battery charge.But only '  -|-- ' is showed.Why?
<ludovicus> "i think" to know what ubuntu needs to call it.  is there a standard alias for wireless cards?
<googleguy> MyWay, Do you know the IP of it? And did it come with a book?
<sethk> MyWay, that doesn't mean anything, they make more than one type of router
<MyWay> i know
<MyWay> the number is
<sethk> MyWay,  tell us about your setup.  To you have just one machine, or a network?
<MyWay> 192.168.1.254
<sethk> MyWay, what type of internet connection?
<MyWay> i have one machine
<sethk> MyWay, ok, and you are connected to this router with an ethernet cable it sounds like
<MyWay> yes
<BoukenPink> Is there anything that'll just... unmount and eject a CD when I press the button on the drive?
<sethk> MyWay, what type of internet connection?  DSL?  cable modem?  leased line?
<MyWay> dsl
<flyingfox> hi, am using breezy badger, does anyone know how to get codecs for wmv Windows media video for totem player or vlc
<sethk> MyWay, most DSL setups do configure the router to use ppp, but it depends on how your ISP sets things up.
<flyingfox> vlc / totem can run wmv but only with sound only
<flyingfox> no pics
<googleguy> BoukenPink, sudo eject
<flyingfox> thanks
<sethk> MyWay, do you have info from your ISP about setting things up?  Maybe we can help you interpret what you have?
<googleguy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<MyWay> hm
<MyWay> i have my dns
<ilba7r> ludovicus i used the network tool in the gnome panel to see what are my devices
<BoukenPink> googleguy, Yes, but I'd have to type that in... :3
<MyWay> no more
<MyWay> are dns enough for configure it?
<sethk> MyWay, no
<MyWay> what i need
<ludovicus> network tool in gnome panel..... 1 sec
<googleguy> BoukenPink, Right click on the cd on the desktop and then eject
<ilba7r> ludovicus you can check it out my wilreless here is called eth1 but on my other notebook wlan0 do not know what is the convention
<sethk> MyWay, you would generally have an ISP side ip, default gateway, things like that
<MyWay> ah
<MyWay> yes i have
<LCamel_> hi all, is there a equivalent command of "debootstrap" for ubuntu ?
<MyWay> sethk: i'll try to explain you my problem
<oneseventeen_> I've got an ubuntu server set up, and I can connect to it just fine over the internet, but I cannot communicate from the server to other servers,
<BoukenPink> googleguy, it's not on the desktop because I disabled it... That's why I was asking if there was another way, but if there isn't, I don't suppose it's a big deal at all. ^^
<sethk> MyWay, ok
<oneseventeen_> meaning wget and ping do not work
<ludovicus> well, it doesn't show up in my network tool software program
<ludovicus> ..
<MyWay> i go on resolv.conf and wrote my dns
<MyWay> then i go
<MyWay> on
<ludovicus> i guess it needs to be added
<MyWay> 168.192.1.254
<oneseventeen_> (making apt-get near worthless)
<ludovicus> any idea how?
<MyWay> and setted the router with my tutorial
<MyWay> then i did
<oneseventeen_> What can I do to troubleshoot this issue?
<MyWay> pon dsl-provider
<MyWay> and i was connected
<ilba7r> ludovicus system>administration>networking you need your sudo password
<MyWay> then sethk when i rebooted the computer, my resolv.conf was changed, i don't know why
<flyingfox> sorry but i have apt-get w32 codecs already
<MyWay> my dns wasn't here again
<liable> MyWay: changed to what?
<MyWay> so i re write them again
<flyingfox> but it seems that sometimes certain wmv is playable and certain is unplayable
<flyingfox> only audio
<Wilf> yay now my sound is back to 4ch only?
<MyWay> and then re did pon dsl-provider
<Wilf> wtf is happening >:(
<sethk> MyWay, you have to go to network settings, and change the connection (if it isn't already this way) to automatically configure using dhcp
<MyWay> and then it reconnected
<MyWay> when i reboot again it was changed
<ilba7r> ludovicus if this does not work check ubotu link
<ilba7r> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ludovicus> ok i'm looking for an add button on the network settings here
<MyWay> where sethk
<sethk> MyWay, probably the router is not providing the DNS Info, or is providing the wrong DNS info
<MyWay> how
<MyWay> where
<ludovicus> i've got that site
<sethk> MyWay, check system/administration/network
<googleguy> BoukenPink, I think that is a known issue
<sethk> MyWay, it is probably already set for dhcp, but let's check it; it only takes a minute
<ilba7r> ludovicus do you if your wireless card is recognized
<ludovicus> it is
<ludovicus> a supported card
<oneseventeen_> Okay, I've added 2 extra IP's on eth1:1 and eth2:2 and they both use the incorrect subnet mask
<MyWay> sethk
<oneseventeen_> how do I change the subnet mask used on eth1:1 and eth2:2 ?
<MyWay> what i have to check
<MyWay> in it?
<ludovicus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Xtradite> apok:  getting lots of errors in frostwire..you get these?
<ludovicus> mentions to use wlan-
<ludovicus> wlan0
<sethk> MyWay, it should have something like  network connection eth0    or similar wording
<MyWay> yes
<MyWay> there are
<ilba7r> ludovicus so you can set it up from there
<ilba7r> activate it and use either statip ip or whatever you want
<sethk> MyWay, click on the ethernet connection, then click on properties
<BoukenPink> googleguy, Okey poke... Thanks. :)
<cheatersrealm> anyone know which package includes subversion server?
<MyWay> yes then
<sethk> MyWay, does the configuration line say to use DHCP?
<ludovicus> i'm getting error no such device
<MyWay> don't know
<sethk> MyWay, there is a drop down, which will say either DHCP or static ip address
<liable> ludovicus: what does iwconfig show?
<psusi> can anyone explain to me or point me to where I can read about how external media is automagically mounted in ubuntu?  I'd like to modify it to call it by the volume name instead of cdrom0, and use the packet writing device instead for full read/write support
<ludovicus>  sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<ludovicus> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<ludovicus>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
<liable> ludovicus: no, iwconfig without any args
<MyWay> what i need to have sethlk?
<ilba7r> ludovicus you should use the pastebin from now on
<MyWay> dhcp o static?
<Xtradite> Forstwire seems very buggy
<ludovicus> pastbin... like a flood channel ?
<Toma-> Xtradite: well try limewire
<ilba7r> !wifi see this link ludovicus to set it
<ubotu> ilba7r: I give up, what is it?
<sethk> MyWay, yes, it should say connection settings, then under that, configuration?
<ilba7r> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<MyWay> yes
<ludovicus> i'm on it thanks
<sethk> MyWay, so it says DHCP?
<ilba7r> ur welcomed
<Wilf> :\
<Wilf> 6 channel again
<MyWay> yes sethk
<MyWay> dhcp
<Wilf> but all the lyrics are really soft
<Wilf> and the rtest of the song is normal
<sethk> MyWay, ok, that's good.
<Wilf> this is getting on my nerves now.
<MyWay> ok good
<MyWay> but why when i reboot my resolv.conf change
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<sethk> MyWay, so it would appear that the router is providing the wrong dns info
<sethk> MyWay, what is in resolv.conf after  you reboot?
<MyWay> it's:
<ludovicus> join /pastbin
<MyWay> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<MyWay> i don't know why it change
<sethk> MyWay, that's the default when the router doesn't supply dns
<MyWay> what you mean
<sethk> MyWay, you have to configure the interface to not use DNS from dhcp
<MyWay> what i have to do
<ilba7r> lodvicus look at the top of the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MyWay> how?
<Krontabz> hey so here's a silly question folks...   in ubuntu 5.10, I've chaged the slash screen image... gdm... and personalized my desktop background and BG color.  But there is a point between login and desktop where the background turns to the default brown before my personalized desktop is applied.  Anyone know where to change that color?
<ludovicus> ok i pasted at pastbin
<ludovicus> or is it pastebin... oops
<BoukenPink> Anyone have any luck installing Bub's Brothers? :3
<durt> ive been wondering the same thing krotabz
<cmatheson> Krontabz: i'm not positive, but i think there is a background color setting aside from the image setting in the gnome-control-center
<sethk> MyWay, I don't remember specifically, I'll see if I can find it.
<sethk> MyWay, the other thing you can do is this
<Krontabz> yay... im not alone...
<MyWay> ok tell me
<liable> BoukenPink: you just unpack it and run iirc (or is it actually packaged now?)
<sethk> MyWay, I suspect you will always get the same IP address, 192.168.1.2, probably
<MyWay> i don't know
<Krontabz> I've been fartin around with gconf for a long time now.. hehe.. and figured I'd ask in here.
<Malachi> What are the disadvantages of running Ubuntu on VMWare?
<sethk> MyWay, so do this
<jiangguowei> I setup "show time remaining" on my laptop battery charge.But only '  -|-- ' is showed.Why?
<BoukenPink> liable, Oh... I've been trying to 'make' it >.>
<MyWay> tell me and ill do
<sethk> MyWay, ifconfig
<cmatheson> Malachi: slow
<MyWay> ok
<Malachi> Meh, besides speed.
<sethk> MyWay, in a terminal, run ifconfig.  then copy down the ip address and the netmask
<liable> BoukenPink: its python, just unpack and run the .pl
<Xtradite> toma: whats the command to extract rpm files?
<Xtradite> toma: or actually install them
<Malachi> cmatheson, I've learned that if you allocate enough ram it goes fast enough.
<BoukenPink> liable, sweet beans~
<sethk> MyWay, then do route -n, and copy down the gateway address, which is probably 192.168.1.254
<liable> BoukenPink: or read the readme :P
<Krontabz> cmatheson, would you happen to know which one... and under what key?
<ilba7r> xtradite you should install deb files but alien might be what you are looking fo
<ilba7r> r
<sethk> MyWay, then set static ip, set those parameters, and set the resolv.conf.  set to static, it won't be reset when you reboot
<cmatheson> Malachi: ok, then it's probably fine
<Unity> where do i go to make mounted stuff not appear on the gnome desktop?
<Toma-> you need to use alien to convert it too deb format, then dpkg -i debfile.deb
<cmatheson> Krontabz: hmm, i don't know... i don't use gnome anymore
<foampeace> hi
<Toma-> brb.
<Malachi> But sound and video will be fine?
<Krontabz> doh...  hehe
<Xtradite> like sudo apt-get limewire?
<sethk> MyWay, with only one machine on your local network, you'll always get 192.168.1.2 (or .1, or whatever it turns out to be)
<Xtradite> i dont see any deb files on limewire's site
<foampeace> does anyone know what the package junior-programming is
<sethk> MyWay, the gateway might be 192.168.1.1
<ludovicus> back
<BoukenPink> liable, I was going by the download and install page from its site~
<ludovicus> ok, that didn't work
<MyWay> sethk wait i don't understand something you said
<MyWay> you said: set static IP, how?
<sethk> MyWay, ok, but what don't you understand?
<ludovicus> i'm attempting to read howto on wlan...
<sethk> MyWay, where I told you to look and see if it said static ip or dhcp?  and it says dhcp?
<Toma-> Xtradite: i do believe if you google search for "Limewire ubuntu" youll find a nice howto
<sethk> MyWay, you change it to say static ip
<MyWay> how?
<MyWay> oh
<MyWay> i remember
<MyWay> now
<MyWay> on the configure
<liable> BoukenPink: oh, it's been a while.. i may well be wrong..
<ilba7r> ludovicus you should try first dhcp and use the graphical interface
<MyWay> settings
<MyWay> yes
<sethk> MyWay, it's easier to do than to explain
<psusi> can anyone explain to me or point me to where I can read about how external media is automagically mounted in ubuntu?  I'd like to modify it to call it by the volume name instead of cdrom0, and use the packet writing device instead for full read/write support
<ilba7r> iwlist wlan0 scan will tell you if the card see your network in a terminal
<BoukenPink> liable, Nah, I ran the .py file and it seems to have worked. :D
<oneseventeen_> If I "PING -c 3 www.google.com" I get a 100% packet loss, but I'm doing it via SSH from home, so obviously the server has network connectivity
<oneseventeen_> how do I get it to ping, wget, and all that good stuff?
<MyWay> yes thanks you
<ludovicus> i did this
<flyingfox> hi, have installed wine on ubuntu breezy, and the win application in the emulated drive c, but need to copy 2 files into the directory of the win app of the emulated drive c in order to get the win app working. problem is i don't know where to locate the emulated drive c. have used 'whereis' but only get the same answer
<ludovicus> the graphical interface and it is manually set dhcp
<flyingfox> thks
<twysted> oneseventeen_ if it cannot resolve the ip then it wont ping
<twysted> oneseventeen_ try ping'n 72.14.207.99
<liable> BoukenPink: cool ;)
<psusi> if it can not resolve the address it won't say 100% loss either
<oneseventeen_> twysted it says PING ww.1.google.com (66.102.7.147) 56(84) bytes of data when I ping google.com
<HymnToLife> flyingfox > wine configuration tool is 'winecfg'
<twysted> oneseventeen_ we can then see if its a dns or network issue
<twysted> ok so dns is working
<Toma-> bbl.
<flyingfox> i could get the wine config tools
<ilba7r> ludovicus perhaps you should register
<ilba7r> !register
<oneseventeen_> twysted pinging the IP didn't work, so yeah, DNS is fine
<ubotu> hmm... register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<flyingfox> and the win apps to run
<flyingfox> but the problem is the apps is an online apps
<oneseventeen_> does the Bcast in ifconfig have anything to do with it?  (as I have not set this)
<HymnToLife> flyingfox > what exactly do you want to do ?
<flyingfox> that needs to connect to particular server. for this to happen, the administrator told everyone to copy 2 files to the win app directory for it to work
<flyingfox> i need to locate the window application inside the wine emulated drive c
<twysted> oneseventeen_ you need to set broadcast
<HymnToLife> flyingfox > then under the "drives" tab of winecfg, you have the path of all your emulated windows drives
<twysted> oneseventeen_ usually 255.255.255.0
<flyingfox> for me to copy 2 files into the directory of the win apps
<googleguy> flyingfox, ~/.wine/drive_c/
<flyingfox> only showing drive c
<oneseventeen_> twysted that looks like my netmask or Mask
<flyingfox> u mean i need only to type "  ~/.wine/drive_c/
<flyingfox> thks
<oneseventeen_> twysted should my broadcast be my netmask?
<twysted> oneseventeen_ yes
<HymnToLife> flyingfox > no, this is the default path of drive c
<HymnToLife> then you can browse into it just like on windows
<flyingfox> yups
<flyingfox> i meant that
<flyingfox> thks again everyone
<fli7e> Anyone know of a screen saver or program that automatically displays RSS feeds? I've seen something of the nature on a Mac before, but I want one for ubuntu.
<flyingfox> 2nd question
<flyingfox> i have downloaded win32codecs using apt-gget
<durt> fli7e: gdesklets
<flyingfox> but only sometimes the wmv files is playable
<oneseventeen_> twysted: nope, still won't work.
<flyingfox> most of the time, it's only audio only
<fli7e> thanks durt
<twysted> oneseventeen_ you have to take the interface down and bring it back up
<oneseventeen_> twysted is /etc/init.d/networking restart enough?
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<twysted> oneseventeen_ it should be
<twysted> oneseventeen_ sometimes no
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<twysted> oneseventeen_ why not use dhcp and let your dhcp server assign a ip?
<flyingfox> i have already got it under apt-get
<flyingfox> but vlc player and totem can't seem to play wmv
<oneseventeen_> twysted this is for a webserver at work that actually has 3 static IP's attached
<flyingfox> only audio
<twysted> oneseventeen_> ah i see
<ilba7r> do you have totem-xine installed
<ilba7r> flyingfox
<oneseventeen_> twysted and the 2 IP aliases have been removed by ifconfig, so I'm pretty sure the networking restart did its thing
<twysted> oneseventeen_> yea
<flyingfox> totem came built in with breezy
<flyingfox> and i have installed vlc also
<ilba7r> flyingfox it is most probably totem-gstreamer
<Xtradite> Toma: haha installing Limewire is a chore.  whatever happened to "setup.exe" :)
<intelikey> that url on w32codecs returns the document can not be viewed unless you install PSM
<ilba7r> install totem-xine instead to work with w32codecs
<gn0me> Anyone have any experience with setting up a dual display using nVidia card with a television?
<gn0me> I've read a few guides and I can't seem to get it.
<flyingfox> u mean apt-get totem-xine?
<flyingfox> what is xine?
<flyingfox> a codec?
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<twysted> oneseventeen_> did you see my msg?
<flyingfox> thks
<flyingfox> thks everyone
<twysted> oneseventeen_> http://pastebin.com/478853
<intelikey> that url gives the same error can not be viewed without PSM
<ilba7r> thanx intelikey
<intelikey> restricted formats that is ^
<fli7e> durt, coolest looking rss aggravator for gdesklets in your opinion? keep in mind im on a laptop with shared video memory
<fli7e> *aggregator
<durt> fli7e: i dunno, depends what you like (i dont run gdesklets) ;)
<flyingfox> anyone knows of any open source cdrom burner that has multisession capabilites
<flyingfox> like Nero
<intelikey> so what's the deal on these web pages that can not be viewed without PSM ?
<HymnToLife> flyingfox > k3b
<twysted> k3b
<flyingfox> does it run on gnome?
<flyingfox> am using gnome only
<HymnToLife> yes
<flyingfox> heard that only for kde
<intelikey> xcdoroast  k3b  gnome-toaster
<HymnToLife> but you will have to download quite a lot of extra libraries
<Wilf> what command would i type to make the file /home/j/.dmrc owned by the user j and permissions of 644?
<JonasNorman> psusi: are you still here
<HymnToLife> or you can try gnomebaker
<Wilf> chown j 644 /home/j/.dmrc?
<flyingfox> tried gnomebaker
<HymnToLife> I dunno if it supports multisession
<flyingfox> but it does not have multsisession
<HymnToLife> then go for k3b
<intelikey> Wilf, sudo chown j:j /home/j/.dmrc ;chmod 644 /home/j/.dmrc
<HymnToLife> Wilf > is by any chance your /home partition mounted on a FAT32 drive ?
<Wilf> HymnToLife, ext3
<HymnToLife> then intelikey has it right :p
<durt> if i plug 2 pcmcia wlan cards into my laptop, can i get twice the speed? hehe
<HymnToLife> but it's weird you get this, the permissions should be ok by default
<oveh> i got a very strange problem, the letters "a" and "e" don't work in the terminal
<Wilf> thanks intelikey and HymnToLife!
<intelikey> wrong keyboard map for your system oveh
<oveh> and how du i change it? :)
<oveh> sudo dpkg-?
<joh> Anyone into nvidia TwinView? I'm trying to set it up with my LCD as the main monitor and my TV as the secondary. Now, how do I set which monitor should be the *main* one when using TwinView? I've gotten everything to work, but it seems X is using the TV as the main monitor rather than my LCD (GDM login screen appears only on the TV, etc.) Any help appreciated.
<salah> Is there any guides on net which tells me the difference between ext2, ext3, ntfs, fat16(32) or other filesystems? I have always been wondering what the differences are
<fli7e> durt, thanks, but gdesklets isnt quite what im looking for
<HymnToLife> oveh > sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<fli7e> interesting to try out though
<durt> yeah gdesklets is a resource hog
<psusi> JonasNorman, yea...
<psusi> salah, basically, or in depth?
<Wilf> firefox is terribly unstable....
<salah> psusi: basically first :)
<HymnToLife> salah > ext2/3 are the main linux FS, NTFS is the Win 200/XP FS and FAT is the DOS/Win 9x
<odat> why is playing a DVD on linux such a pain in the ass
<Agrajag> it's not ?_?
<HymnToLife> odat > because you don not have the right packages installed...
<salah> HymnToLife: Yes I knew that too, but a little bit more depth than that
<HymnToLife> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<ilba7r> odat is your play back jerky or is it not working at all
<HymnToLife> salah > what exactly do you want to know ?
<psusi> salah, fat is rather simple and doesn't store any kind of permissions or anything... ntfs stores NT security descriptors and is a more robust FS and uses a transaction log to keep it from being corrupted if the system crashes/looses power
<odat> HymnToLife, not true got all that stuff installed put DMA on for jerkyness but its still terrible
<n0dl> how do i get a segmentation fault?
<n0dl> im trying to play frozen bubble
<Zen> Well great.  I popped in the XP CD to do a repair and it ate linux again. =(
<n0dl> and im getting a segmentation falt
<amonkey> what's a good channel for hotplug questions?
<psusi> salah, ext2 is the old conventional linux filesystem because it works reasonably well, and stores the unix permissions linux needs... ext3 is just ext2 with a transaction journal to protect it from crashes/power loss
<HymnToLife> Zen > then you might want to reinstall GRUB
<ilba7r> odat you have dma on for both /dev/dvd and your dvd drive right /dev/hdc here
<psusi> Zen, why did you ask it to do a repair?
<n0dl> what is a segmentation fault?
<salah> psusi: so I should use ext3 then?
<Zen> HymnToLife, I don't think you understand.  When I say "ate" I mean totally wiped out.
<psusi> Zen, and yea.. it probably just "fixed" the mbr, which means grub needs reinstalled
<twysted> n0dl> program crash
<oveh> HymnToLife: is it ok too choose an iso-8859-1 language as default?
<n0dl> aa i c
<odat> ilba7r, i put it on everything
<n0dl> twysted: how would i fix it?
<HymnToLife> Zen > how come ?
<psusi> salah, that's the de facto standard filesystem for linux systems... yea...
<Zen> I didn't even get far enough to repair.  It didn't detect my existing Windows install so I quit setup to find linux missing entirely.
<Zen> but XP working again
<twysted> n0dl> whats segfaulting
<Unity> what was the command to convert images between various formats, was it `convert` ?
<psusi> Zen, define "missing entirely"
<HymnToLife> n0dl > run it from a terminal and see if you get any error msg
<n0dl> twysted: i dunno
<twysted> n0dl> lol where did u see it then
<ilba7r> odat dvd runs somthely here after enablind dma might by your vedio card
<n0dl> twysted: yeah i do run it in terminal and it says segmentation fault
<Zen> psusi, as in the partition is gone
<psusi> Zen, I'll bet $5 that it just blew away grub trying to "fix" the MBR...
<twysted> n0dl> run WHAT in the terminal
<HymnToLife> same here psusi
<n0dl> frozen-bubble
<psusi> Zen, what makes you say it is gone?  windows doesn't normally see it anyhow... unless you checked in disk manager?
<odat> ilba7r, i have a 256mb nvidia graphics card
<Zen> psusi, I did check with diskmgmt.msc--the partition is no longer in existance
<ilba7r> unity the package is imagemagick
<psusi> Zen, outch... the free space still there?
<Unity> ilba7r, thx
<ilba7r> odat i ment the drivers but that is strange
<Zen> psusi, just the 25GB windows partition--rest is unpartitioned and free
<psusi> Zen, I once had the windows repair feature replace the boot sector of my ntfs partition with a fat boot sector... I was not pleased... but I managed to fix it with a low level disk editor... heh
<intelikey> ooops  sorry to bother yall again i just needed the multiverse line.
<HymnToLife> Zen > then maybe you should try some partition recovering tool
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ilba7r> unity you are right man convert
<psusi> Zen, you may be able to recreate the partition with fdisk in linux and mount it fine... providing it gets recreated exactly the same as before..
<odat> ilba7r, when attempting to play a dvd it takes forever to get to the menu when it does i have to play around with it to get it to play then the playback is jerky still
<Zen> psusi, not sure I understand how--I just create the partition over again and poof the data is still there if I don't format it somehow?
<psusi> Zen, bingo
<psusi> Zen, most likely the data is still there just fine, it's just windows blew away the partition table...
<amonkey> is there anyway to make rm files seekable?
<psusi> Zen, so as long as you recreate the partition entry exactly the way it was before... the data should come back
<Zen> psusi, sweet
<Zen> let me save that
<ilba7r> odat all i know is that the howto for nivida driver is to enable 3d. I lost hope in it and do not use them anymore till they are stable (ATI 9600 here)
<odat> ilba7r, any idea how to turn off the captions?
<Zen> thanks, I'll get on that at a later date
<Zen> after some rest
<ilba7r> odat am not a dvd guru i run it ocasionally sorry man
<foampeace> is there a game that teaches python?
<foampeace> im not having any luck
<ilba7r> foampeace have you tried diveinto python website
<ilba7r> i am learning python right now too
<steved> Anyone successfully using an ipod video under breezy?
<PoW> Anyone here use their ipod with ubtuntu?
<steved> It seems to have serious issues with unmounting (leaving the ipod in limbo)
<PoW> ok, i guess so
<steved> PoW: I was just asking that. I just got a 30gb ipod for Christmas... doesn't play very nicely.
<steved> PoW: What's your status?
<PoW> Everything's fine, but I'm just wondering how to unmount it
<twysted> are you guys using gtkpod?
<PoW> says "Do not disconnect" on the ipod
<steved> twysted: Banshee and nautilus
<foampeace> ilba7r: ill look again but i need a game to learn
<twysted> use gtkpod :)
<PoW> unlike windows where it's pretty much always capable of unmounting as long as data isn't being transfered between the two
* steved installs
<PoW> So, I was just wondering how I properly unmount my ipod
<PoW> I have gtkpod installed aswell
<steved> twysted: gtkpod can umount a video ipod without issue?
<twysted> it should be able to
<twysted> my friend uses it without a problem
* BoukenPink understands not this thing that is xmame.
<durt> pow, eject /dev/sda i think works (i dont really know i just got mine today)
<jiangguowei> what does 'nvm' mean?
<PoW> nevermind
<PoW> Is there an unmount feature/option in gtkpod?
<BoukenPink> Can anyone help me with using xmame? :3 Please~
<durt> not that ive seen
<steved> PoW: I don't see one either.
<PoW> ejecting it works
<PoW> lol
<PoW> as superuser
<jiangguowei> what does 'nvm' mean?
<PoW> jiangguowei, It means "nevermind".
<steved> jiangguowei: 'nevermind'
<jiangguowei> PoW,steved:thanks
<Wilf> haha, almost like the classic "what's stfu mean?"
<cosme> hola, tengo una tarjeta de tv saa7134 e instale con apt-get tvtime, lo malo es que scaneo canales pero simpre me sale pantalla azul en la que me dice "no signal"
<Krontabz> durt, I found where to change the splash screen background....
<twysted> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<steved> Hmm. It's kind of disappointing that command line eject works and ejecting from nautilus doesn't..
<durt> krontabz: where???
<Krontabz> was actually really retarded.   Major duh factor.   System > Administration > Login Screen Setup.  Under GTK section... at the bottom.  Background color.
<TroyMcClure> i have a problem not related to ubuntu, but i know their are some smart folks in here
<Krontabz> check it
<Krontabz> hehe
<TroyMcClure> or anyone know of a linksys support channel on IRC?
<Krontabz> I also just used the wallpaper background of my desktop... so it's started right away.
<twysted> TroyMcClure> call linksys they are becoming a tad more compitent as days go by
<durt> thanks krontabz (it must really have been bothering you)
<Krontabz> thought I'd let ya know... since ya' had the same question I did.
<TroyMcClure> well all i really want to know is if the new v5 of the wrt54g will act as a bridge
<Krontabz> :-)  np.  yeah it was.
<twysted> nope it wont
<TroyMcClure> damn
<twysted> and they wouldnt tell you
<twysted> it doesnt run linux it runs that vx crap
<TroyMcClure> i was planning on buying two and setting it up with some of the 3rd party stuff, gues i have to spend money on the GL version :|
<twysted> TroyMcClure> yea gl are the only option THOUGh rumor has it sams club has some old ones, all over the country
<twysted> TroyMcClure> some v1 and v2
<oveh> i still can't get the letters a and e to work in the terminal, any clue?
<TroyMcClure> lol, well if i have a chance i may check it out tomorrow (gotta go return presents) but NewEgg's price with the rebate is unbeatable at 40 bucks
<twysted> oveh, using a funky keyboard?
<oveh> norwegian
<TroyMcClure> but i doubt i would get a v4 or earlier from Newegg
<twysted> TroyMcClure> $40 isnt bad for the gl series :D
<TroyMcClure> 64 for GL 40 for just the G
<flyingfox> hi, how do we start totem-xine using console?
<flyingfox> thks
<durt> "totem"
<ilba7r> flyingfox just type totem
<tonyyarusso> How can I restart the sound in Gnome?  (Mine seems to not be working this login.)
<oveh> twysted: it works by default, but it doesn't work now :(
<flyingfox> i can't see any totem-xine in my desktop menu aside from totem
<flyingfox> is this the upgraded totem
<twysted> oveh, try unplugging your kb and plug it back in
<flyingfox> or the old totem
<oveh> twysted: its a laptop
<twysted> doh
<twysted> :D
<twysted> reboot? Lol
<oveh> hehe ;P
<oveh> tried it many times
<twysted> bash it
* jcaine wishes everyone a merry xmas
<twysted> with a hammer
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: has it worked prior?
<flyingfox> i did a refresh gnome panel after the totem-xine install
<ilba7r> flying fox it is one totem (totem-xine will unistall totem-gstreamer) you can have only one of them
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Yeah, always.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: and if you log out and back into GNOME?
<flyingfox> meaning this is the new totem-xine
<ilba7r> yap
<oveh> is the forum down?
<flyingfox> but i did see the about page on totem
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, I think I might have confused it by having the sound card in use with wvdial in tty1 while I was logging in on tty7.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, I was wondering if I could do it without that, so I wouldn't have to break an IM conversation.
<flyingfox> it stated that is is a xine-lib version 1.1
<flyingfox> thks
<ilba7r> flyingfox try it
<flyingfox> it can run wmv
<flyingfox> but without audio
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Kindred> is firefox 1.5 not going to be in backports? I have read the wiki but seems like hassle..
<flyingfox> and it crashes everytime when i tried to change other wmv files
<Mez> Kindred - I'll have a look once it's actually in dapper
<Unity> how de i make the mounted stuff not appear on the gnome fesktop?
<ilba7r> kindred i read that it will not be not for the time being
<Mez> I cant do anything till then
<TroyMcClure> so, i installed suse for a teacher who wanted to try it out, and after being a deb/ubuntu guy i have decided i hate RPM
<Steil> Mez, isn't 1.5 already in dapper?
<Mez> but once it is I'll work on it for backports
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Nothing from that.
<Mez> Steil, not 1.5 final
<Mez> only RC
<Steil> ahh
<ilba7r> kindred you can always downlad it and run it from your home directory it does not need install. just untar and run it
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Or did you want the output?
<Kindred> yeah it just seems like lots of people are having various problems with it
<Kindred> and i'd rather avoid any, oh well.
<Unity> how do i make mounted filesystems not appear on the gnome desktop?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: only if there's output.
<glick> excuse me does anyone here use gtkpod?
<ilba7r> kindred i am running it here. just untared it grabbed some plugins and have both firefoxs installed
<ilba7r> the diff is not huge though
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, COMMAND    PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<tonyyarusso> mixer_app 8871 anthony   36u   CHR  116,0      7386 /dev/snd/controlC0
<dabaR> Unity: use the Applications>System Tools>Config Editor program. In it, go apps>nautilus>desktop
<Steil> Mez, Do you know why Ubuntu distributes it as Deer Park?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: that's fine
<Mez> Steil - no clue
<Kindred> ilba7r, okay thanks - I just find 1.0.7 really sluggish, it's pretty bad.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: you should still be able to hear sound
<glick> damn what the hell
<Unity> dabaR, this looks like windows registry...bad memories...
<glick> does anyone use gtkpod
<glick> ?
<dabaR> did anyone answer?
<crimsun> Steil: it hasn't been rebranded yet (cosmetics are very low on the priority list)
<glick> whenever i unmount my ipod it says unable to mount media
<Steil> ahh
<Unity> dabaR, thx, it worked
<dabaR> Unity: ya, good.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun, Check that, it seems to be only a Gaim issue.  I tried a media file and that was fine.
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know where i can get the app that does this to your desktop?  http://tinyurl.com/ah6bh
<gn0me> I got my dual-display working with nVidia and some "TwinView" option that works perfectly. Now when I run movies in VLC and go fullscreen it goes to the correct display (my television) but it doesn't use the whole window size. Anyone had similar experiences and know how to fix it?
<crimsun> gn0me: are you using Breezy?
<gn0me> Yeah.
<twysted> bettong_BOFH> that looks like enlightenment
<twysted> bettong_BOFH> aka e7
<flyingfox> hi, how do we start wine from console?
<bettong_BOFH> i want it ^^
<flyingfox> thks
<Mez> crimsun - but mozilla doesnt brand it deer park
<cmatheson> flyingfox: wine
<bettong_BOFH> how do i get it for ubuntu
<crimsun> gn0me: ask the backports guys to backport the vlc package from Dapper.
<twysted> bettong_BOFH> its alpha and i think you have to build it from source
<jgrieves> anyone know how to use a differnet module for a device with hotplug
<Mez> crimsun - from dapper?
<bettong_BOFH> O_o
<Mez> oh
<Mez> erm
<crimsun> Mez: related to the trademark issue.
<jgrieves> im trying to find some good docuemtnatnion
<Mez> whats from with vlc
<bettong_BOFH> oh well screw it >.<
<Mez> crimsun - trademark issue?
<twysted> bettong_BOFH> but i do confirm it works really well :)
<gn0me> crimsun: Everything works 100% except that ONE little thing.. it even goes to the right display and stuff, just.. uses about 75% of the screen :P
<bettong_BOFH> does it
<crimsun> Mez: there's a known issue with fullsize with Breezy's vlc. It's fixed in Dapper.
<gn0me> Oh.
<bettong_BOFH> is it worth risking my box for?
<TroyMcClure> is the upgrade to dapper worth it?
<TroyMcClure> i am still running breezy...
<gn0me> crimsun: Would it work if I compiled from source with the newest VLC maybe?
<crimsun> Mez: debian-devel list archives for the mozilla-firefox trademark issues
<flyingfox> i mean to start wine configuration, thks
<twysted> bettong_BOFH> its not a risk if you would like to know more msg me
<gn0me> crimsun: Or did they actually tweak some stuff?
<crimsun> gn0me: 0.8.4, yes.
<Steil> bettong_BOFH, That screenshot looks more like suns 3d desktop technology
<Mez> crimsun - link ?
<gn0me> crimsun: Okay, I'll try that and get back to you. Thank you very much for your help. :D
<bettong_BOFH> ugggh
<flyingfox> beside typing winecfg, what do we need to type into the console, thanks
<twysted> bettong_BOFH> yea it could be suns java os w/e its called but enlightment can do it
<odat> totem sucks
<Steil> bettong_BOFH, Looks like Project Looking Glass
<bettong_BOFH> link?
<Steil> twysted, I've never seen E do the 3d window placements
<ilba7r> flyingfox you should look up winehq website
<Steil> http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/Desktop/lookingglass/
<flyingfox> ok thks
<gn0me> Also, some windows default to going to my television.. anyone know about some option to make it say my monitor is the default display for new windows?
<crimsun> Mez: http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=6801
<JosephSpiros> :( I did a stupid thing... I installed new kernel and then killed old one and the new one wouldn't boot, ok, so I booted installer and used shell and chroot to install older kernel, to get that to boot, and it does boot with it, but it dies soon after loading with "cannot find /dev/hda8" or some such
<cmatheson> gn0me: usually you can specify which display you want (e.g. -display :0.1 or :0.0)
<psusi> can anyone explain to me or point me to where I can read about how external media is automagically mounted in ubuntu?  I'd like to modify it to call it by the volume name instead of cdrom0, and use the packet writing device instead for full read/write support
<twysted> psusi what are you talking about
<crimsun> psusi: udev, hal, gnome-volume-manager
<psusi> twysted, what part didn't you get?
<crimsun> psusi: from the cli, pmount
<ilba7r> psusi gnome-volume-manager is the package that automatically mount your external media like cdroms and jump drives
<psusi> crimsun, I thought it looked like gnome-volume-manager buisiness, but I can not find any documentation on configuring it... any ideas?
<psusi> crimsun, I can manually mount or pmount, but I want it to happen automatically so it doesn't automatically mount it read only, then I unmount, and pmount it right..
<crimsun> psusi: gnome-volume-properties(1)
<psusi> crimsun, it sounds to me like gnome-volume-manager runs pmount to mount detected media... but I can't figure out how to configure it's behavior
<psusi> crimsun, that's a gui tool that doesn't expose nearly enough functionality
<JosephSpiros> so yeah I guess my question is... any suggestion as to why it would suck at my /dev/hda8 (my root partition which I pass with root=/dev/hda8)
<JosephSpiros> and how to fix that without starting over?
<psusi> crimsun, problem is that the drive is /dev/hda... only to write to it you have to bind /dev/pktcdvd/0 to /dev/hda, then mount /dev/pktcdvd/0...
<psusi> crimsun, gnome-volume-manager detects /dev/hda and mounts that... and you can't change the device with gnome-volume-properties
<crimsun> psusi: then you'll want to ping pitti tomorrow about extending pmount
<psusi> crimsun, who is pitti, and why would pmoutn need extended? it seems to me that gnome-volume-manager needs modified to invoke pmount with the right options
<psusi> i.e. point it to /dev/pktcdvd/0 instead of /dev/hda
<crimsun> psusi: Martin Pitt wrote pmount.
<psusi> ahhh
<crimsun> psusi: more clearly, you might want to look at how pmount-hal(1) deals with it. There's the -w flag, for instance.
<crimsun> psusi: but since pitti knows its guts, he's the guy to ask
<synjet> hi I was wondering if somebody could help me address a small issue with samba?a
<psusi> crimsun, ok... I assume he will show up here tomorrow as the nick pitti?
<brandome> broadcom, dell truemobile 1300 wifi card
<brandome> help me install it
<brandome> please!
<crimsun> psusi: -devel's the better place to ask. The holidays aside, yes, he'll be around in 6ish hours.
<brandome> i been trying nisdwrapper
<brandome> it worked once, but not recognizing the hardware now
<brandome> he will be on here?
<psusi> crimsun, ok... will do... thanks...
<brandome> im really hurting, stuck using XP until i can get this wireless figured out
<occy> if I want to get a list of all the packages on one machine, so I can easily install said packages on another machine, how should I do that?
<brandome> can no one help me now?
<occy> it'd be nice to be able to do something like dpkg -i mypackages.deb
<brandome> i m sorry i cant hlpe you occy
<occy> and have it go out and install all the necessary stuff.
<occy> brandome: np
<occy> hmm
<BoukenPink> Mmmm. Doctor Who.
<liable> occy: dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<synjet> Could someone tell me how to change Samba passwd? When I accesss wondows n/w, a pop-up asks for my log-in and pw, for which both my ubuntu user and root fields dont seem to work
<occy> liable: hmmm ok.
<occy> nifty
* occy trys
<brandome> no love for the wireless newbie?
<cmatheson> synjet: why would your ubuntu password work on your windoze box?
<viscount> OMFG >:E
<viscount> scim just wont die
<synjet> nope its ubuntu system, but the wireless n/w is windows: MSHOME
<Malachi> Serious Problem.
<synjet> into which I want to login
<Malachi> Firefox won't open.
<viscount> what kind of evil bastards would make such an unstopble program
<Malachi> Could use some help....
<cmatheson> viscount: you've gotta kill the daemon and the taskbar-launcher and all that stuff at the same timje
<cmatheson> Malachi: ask your question
<Malachi> When I try to open firefox, nothing happens.
<Malachi> It loads in the taskbar for about five seconds then disappears.
<cmatheson> Malachi: what happens if you launch it from the shell?
<Malachi> Nothing.
<synjet> cmatheson: I have edited samba conf file, but still.. what should I enter as username and pw?
<viscount> cmatheson, i didnt know and I killed them one at at time, now the scim-panel-gtk wont die, well.. it dies but comes back
<cmatheson> synjet: whatever you would normally log into your windoze computer
<Malachi> It doesn't even *hang*
<Malachi> It just goes back to the prompt.
<occy> liable: hmmm, no way to get a big giant list and output it to a file or something, and then incorporate said file input?
<viscount> cmatheson, and its incompatible with ff-1.5
<occy> Malachi: we know each other?
<cmatheson> viscount: yeah because you're killing them one at a time... kill the daemon and the panel at the same time or they will respawn eachother
<occy> Malachi: I used to go by "OctobrX"
<Malachi> We might.
<Malachi> I think so...
<Malachi> I'm not sure....
<liable> occy: yes append pkg.txt to both commands
<occy> back in the "themes.org" days
<occy> heh
<Malachi> occy, how long ago would this have been?
<occy> Malachi: 8 years?
<occy> liable: ahhh
<Malachi> Nope.
<occy> Malachi: np ;) must have been another Malachi
<occy> heh
<occy> err
<occy> hehe
<brandome> please??
<Malachi> I haven't been alive 8 years.
<occy> Malachi: hah
<brandome> im huritng hera
<brandome> here
<Malachi> Just kidding.
<Malachi> BUT, back to the problem at hand.
<cmatheson> viscount: do something like 'ps -e | grep scim' and then 'kill -9 pid1 pid2 ...'
<viscount> cmatheson, fewf.. ok their stoped
<Malachi> What's wrong with my Firefox???
<crimsun> brandome: what's the issue?
<cmatheson> viscount: cool, why doesn't it work w/ ff1.5?
<viscount> cmatheson, how do I stop it from coming back when I restart the computer?
<occy> liable: dpkg --get-selections > pkg.txt
<glick> scuse me anyone here use an ipod with ubuntu?
<cmatheson> viscount: i would just uninstall it if you're not going to use it... ubuntu automatically sets it up to be a gtk input method... mine doesn't start until i hit ctrl+space though...
<occy> liable: and then:  dpkg --set-selections < pkg.txt
<occy> ?
<liable> occy: no need for the >
<brandome> i really want to make the wireless work
<occy> liable: had to output to a file
<brandome> i waant to do it all on ubuntu
<brandome> please help me
<liable> occy: err, sorry, that was correct actually..
<occy> liable: unless my syntax was wrong
<crimsun> brandome: what wireless chipset?
<occy> :)
<brandome> braodcom unfortunatly
<occy> liable: remember, no matter what you say, you are liable.
<brandome> i tried ndiswrapper
<occy> liable: sorry, couldn't resist.
<liable> hah
<occy> ;)
<israel> anyone know how to deal with the message (from checkinstall): package architecture (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)
<occy> hmm
<brandome> but it says its the wrong driver, or its inaprpriate or something
<wolverian> cmatheson, killall scim? :)
<occy> the only thing I'm shakey on is the set-selections usage.
* occy mans dpkg
<cmatheson> wolverian: no... there is no process named scim
<wolverian> ah. sorry.
<cmatheson> wolverian: it's cool
<wolverian> ps aux | grep scim | xargs kill -9
<glick> no one eh?
<wolverian> (I know this is too late and all, but just for the fun)
<viscount> cmatheson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion says scim 1.0.2 crashes firefox, and it does, well.. I need scim for one user on this computer, it only needs to work for that persont the rest dont need it or want it
<crimsun> viscount: backport 1.4.2 from Dapper
<viscount> now my firefox-1.5 segfaults
<glick> how do i sync my ipod?
<viscount> even though scim isnt running
<cmatheson> wolverian: hmm, i think that wouldn't work because you get all those extra columns (run-time, parms, memory, etc... you'd have to do a custom ps so that it only displayed the pid column or something.. but then you wouldn't be able to grep it
<wolverian> cmatheson, true enough. that's why you use pgrep :)
<viscount> use 1.4.2 instead of 1.5? thats a joke right
<crimsun> brandome: I need the precise text of your input and what is returned
<crimsun> viscount: scim 1.4.2
<wolverian> cmatheson, (as in, pgrep scim | xargs kill -9)
<brandome> ok, no problem, just a sec
<cmatheson> viscount: ok... i'm not sure how exactly to disable for normal people, i use custom scim packages from the ubuntu@tw people which i think are a bit better.  anyway, there should be some file you can edit to stop it from being an input method in X, and then the other person that needs it can just add it in his .xsession or something
<cmatheson> wolverian: oh good call, i didn't know about pgrep
<occy> crimsun: howdy, you know how to do the set-selections and get-selections stuff?  I was able to do:  dpkg --get-selections > pkg.txt
<wolverian> cmatheson, I tend to forget it too. :)
<occy> crimsun: do I do this in reverse:  dpkg --set-selections < pkg.txt
<occy> ?
<cmatheson> wolverian: :)
<chrisu> Good evening Ubunteros !!
<viscount> I really wish I never even heard of scim, now firefox is segfaulting even though scim isnt running
<crimsun> occy: it's read from stdin. cat and pipe.
<Mez> viscount - I'll have a look at scim now :D
<feria> anyone has experience debugging gnome applications?  i have this problem with ldc++        http://developer.berlios.de/bugs/?func=detailbug&bug_id=5968&group_id=2230   any reccomendations :(
<Mez> wanna mail the list and then I'll put a request through
<occy> crimsun: for the non-programmer that means?
<occy> crimsun: :)
<cmatheson> viscount: yeah, there was some discussion a ways back on the list about the buggy implementation in breezy
<crimsun> occy: cat foo|dpkg [..] 
<chrisu> I ahve a question
<occy> crimsun: ahhhh
<occy> danke
<Mez> cmatheson, on which liste ?
<glick> whooop i b0rked my ipod!
<chrisu> How Can I do edit /etc/fstab using the Live CD ?
<cmatheson> Mez: ubuntu-user i think... although i'm on a bunch of them so i'm not positive.. it could have been devel or i18n
<viscount> Mez, I dont have any specific information, no real data, but i can say basically what happened
<occy> hmm
<crimsun> ming hua has pushed the fixed scim packages for Dapper.
<brandome> well what text output would you like a response to
<viscount> i dont know if that will help or not
<Mez> no visount- I mean email the ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com asking for scim to be backported, and why :D
<gn0me> crimsun: dangit.. I had VLC outputting to my TV (and filling the full screen) and then I undid the fullscreen and tried again and it uses 80% of the window all over again.
<occy> cat pkg.txt | dpkg --set-selections && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade didn't do anything
<crimsun> brandome: all of it. Everything you typed, and everything in return. On pastebin.
<cmatheson> well guys, i'm out.  party on
<brandome> i have ndiswrapper-utils installed, and bcmwl5,
<chrisu> guys. How can I edit /etc/fstab using the Ubuntu Live CD?
<viscount> Mez, do i need to join the list or can I send directly to ubuntu-backports?
<brandome> crap all of a sudden it says harware present
<liable> occy: copy the file over to the other box; dpkg --set-selections < pkg.txt; apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<brandome> what should i use to manage my networks?
<Mez> visoucnt- preferably join so I dont have to go and click buttons to allow it in :D
<occy> liable: ok
<Mez> visount - uness you have an @ubuntu.com email ? :P
<viscount> Mez i can forge one :)
<occy> liable: wow, it's working
<occy> :)
<Mez> visoucnt - no point
<Mez> just join or whatever you want
<Mez> if it'sa legit email it gets throguh eventually :D
<occy> liable: when it's done, I should be able to do: dpkg --get-selections | wc  on both boxes and they should have the exact same info right?
<glick> any linux ipod users?
<viscount> Mez yeah I will, thanks for the info, but I still dont know how Im going to disable scim, i dont see an .xsession anywhere
<pestilence> glick: yes, they exist.
<liable> occy: yes
<glick> pestilence, no i mean using an ipod with ubuntu
<occy> k
<Mez> visount - just use the new scim - I believe that doesnt crash
<occy> liable: thank you very much
<glick> im having some trouble
<pestilence> glick: that too
<Mez> you can test it :D
<occy> liable: do you have a personal site, or a blog?
<occy> liable: something I can link to?
<occy> :)
<glick> it seems like when i plug it in it automounts
<glick> the files are on there
<liable> occy: heh, nah. :)
<glick> but on the ipod itself no songs show up
<occy> liable: I post this stuff on my tips and tricks on occy.net and like to give credit.
<glick> also i cant unmount it
<glick> i right click it
<occy> liable: okies.  tx just the same.
<pestilence> glick: i think the ipod has a database that must be updated appropriately
<liable> np
<glick> the ipod icon disappers off the desktop
<pestilence> glick: you have to use the correct software
<glick> but then it says unable to unmount
<glick> pestilence, im using gtkpod
<crimsun> occy: you know about debian-administration.org, correct?
<askadefull> I'm having trouble with the partitions when putting ubuntu on an old windows comp
<sophie__> glick: use amarok (kde) integration of ipod is well done
<glick> sophie__, so i have to run kde?
<sophie__> glick: nope
<pestilence> i would also suggest running the newer versions of amarok... see the kubuntu website
<viscount> any firefox guru's know how to uncrashificate my poor firefox install.. its all that nasty scims fault ./run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 11129 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Sly> anyone have problems installing ubuntu on amd xp 2800?
<crimsun> brandome: any tool you wish. wifi-radar, network-manager, ...
<fli7e> anyone know of any screen savers that display rss feeds? gdesklets was already suggested, but isnt a screen saver
<Steil> oh wow
<Sly> kernel panics and wont continue
<Steil> amarok can write to ipods?
<mae> djbdns or bind9 , that is the question...
<viscount> fli7e, that would be pretty cool
<sophie__> Steil: yep it updates the db
<fli7e> ive seen it on a mac
<crimsun> mae: the former requires djbdns-installer from Debian. It's not in Ubuntu.
<viscount> fli7e, i know you can use a screensaver as your desktop wallpaper, but a screensaver rss aggragator is something i havent heard of
<askadefull> Ubuntu has a problem after it starts the partioner, it doesn't do anything can anyone help?
<fli7e> viscount, thanks... i will keep googling and get back to you guys
<viscount> fli7e, i believe there is one that will cat a text file, you could just append rss data to a file then point the screensaver at that, but no fancy gimics or anything
<occy> crimsun: what's this?
<occy> crimsun: I'll check it out.
<occy> crimsun: tx ;)
<fli7e> that would be an option, but i want something that also actually saves my screen.
<fli7e> lol
<pc22> how do i play midi in ubuntu?
<crimsun> pc22: read the midi pages on alsa.opensrc.org
<fli7e> even though it is a laptop and therefore not subject to phosphor burns
<viscount> if anyone knows howto disable scim by default I would like to know
<rjordan> anyone here have ubuntu running with a mobile ati 4xx graphics chip?
<FliesLikeALap> askadefull,  you're talking about at install-time
<glick> amarok fails to start up for some nice reason
<FliesLikeALap> ?
<Colin32> hey ive got troubles with ubuntu on my HP laptop anyone can help?
<pestilence> glick: perhaps you need the engines too
<misfit_toy> glick "ps -ef|grep amarok" and see if it's already running and needs to be killed
<pestilence> glick: the xine engine is what you want.
<rjordan> I can't seem to get X to start...
* misfit_toy goes to bed, zzzzzzzz l8r y'all
<occy> http://occy.net/ <-- added them. ;)  (top right)
<occy> tx again guys
<Mez> scim approved :D
<occy> cool
<occy> liable, crimsun thanks again, headeed off to bed. :)
<occy> peace
<chrisu> How can I edit /etc/fstab ?
<liable> chrisu: with an editor?
<liable> :)
<twysted> nano
<twysted> :D
<chrisu> well, with anything, liable :)
<twysted> or gedit
<twysted> or vi
<_maydayjay_> chrisu - sudo vi /etc/fstab
<chrisu> I am running the Ubuntu Live CD
<rjordan> so yeah does anyone have an ati card working at all?
<twysted> chrisu sudo nano /etc/fstab
<liable> chrisu: then you need to mount the disk, and then edit it..
<chrisu> how do I mount it ?
<phreak97> rjordan,  arent there ati drivers in synaptic?
<chrisu> my linux partition is in /dev/hda4  [ext3] 
<liable> i am not sure how the ubuntu cd treats disks, so i will leave to those that do. look for /dev/hda if its your first ide drive, if not look in /dev/ide, which one do you see?
<chrisu> I see hda
<liable> chrisu: this is a graphical environment you are in now?
<DoctaBu> Hello!
<DoctaBu> This may seem like an entirely newbieish question (well, it is) but how could I mount a hard drive to ubuntu using the live CD?
<chrisu> umm? Well, I see that my Linux partition is in /dev/hda4 using gparted
<erosgol> hey guys i was wondering how i go about switching from gnome to kde
<tewk> just did a upgrade and got svn: relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/librt.so.1: symbol __pthread_clock_settime, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libpthread.so.0 with link time reference
<Malach1> GAH! Stupid wireless..
<rjordan> phreak, I'm checking.
<Malach1> Didn't mean to leave.
<phreak97> i think there are
<chrisu> Doctabu has the same question as me ;)
<liable> chrisu: mkdir /rescue; mount /dev/hda4 /rescue; vim /rescue/etc/fstab
<Malach1> Anyway, if anyone has some tips for me getting Firefox back up and running, I'd appreciate it (before my wireless goes out again)
<heidi> hey guys, Men seem to know this stuff, I am new to ubuntu/linux and I have a bin/cue file I need to extract into an ISO? any idea with ubuntu?
<rjordan> phreak97, I'm in CLI though and therefore don't have synaptic. at least I have aptitude though :)
<chrisu> liable: all of it mkdir /rescue; mount /dev/hda4 /rescue; vim /rescue/etc/fstab  IN ONE LINE ?
<pestilence> Malach1: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-broken
<crimsun> heidi: install bchunk
<chrisu> ahh no
<Wilf> any adobe audition closes for 'nix?
<heidi> crimsun, Is there a way to do it with rar or some cli app?
<phreak97> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<phreak97> rjordan,
<Wilf> clones even
<phreak97> thats for you
<chrisu> ok, let me try it Liable :)
<crimsun> heidi: bchunk is the package that will create an iso from the bin/cue
<DoctaBu> Anybody?
<DoctaBu> How do I mount my hard drive in ubuntu live?
<phreak97> hmm.. i forget what cli is...
<heidi> crimsun, is it CLI or Gui?
<Malach1> Thanks.
<crimsun> heidi: cli
<Malach1> What'll it do?
<crimsun> heidi: alternately, you can use (cli) cdrdao
<phreak97> rjordan, are you using ubuntu?
<heidi> crimsun, what is the syntax for the app?
<pestilence> DoctaBu: mkdir myharddrive && sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever myharddrive
<rjordan> phreak97, I don't have Xorg burrently but thanks for the link
<crimsun> heidi: I don't have the package installed, so I don't know offhand. Execute it with --help, or see the man page.
<DoctaBu> pestilence: how do I know what my harddrive's name is for "hdwhatever," etc.
<pestilence> well
<pestilence> is it on the IDE bus?
<rjordan> Command Line Interface that is.
<phreak97> i want to make xchat so when i double click a name it opens a new dialogue window to that person
<DoctaBu> Yes, it is.
<pestilence> is it the master?
<DoctaBu> Yes.
<pestilence> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<phreak97> rj, youre probably going to have a fun time working things then:P
<DoctaBu> found it.
<DoctaBu> so /dev/hda?
<pestilence> no
<phreak97> whats the command to open a new diologe window to someone?
<phreak97> gue*
<pestilence> it will be a number
<rjordan> pheak97, at least I have this freebsd system and my ubuntu laptop next to me
<heidi> crimsun, bchunk blah.bin blah.cue blah creates a blah.iso
<pestilence> i.e. /dev/hda1
<phreak97> dia*
<DoctaBu> hmmm
<vbgunz> ji
<DoctaBu> it seems to have read it.
<digirat> where is the file that you put startup things in?
<chrisu> Liable
<crimsun> heidi: sounds reasonable
<chrisu> liable: check this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6180
<pestilence> DoctaBu: fdisk should tell you what partitions you have.
<Dreamglider> how do i install a deb package ?
<manny> hello all
* freebird` is a longtime linux user new Ubuntu user, and has a few questions
<crimsun> Dreamglider: in a Terminal, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<DoctaBu> pestilence: Ah. I tried /dev/hda1, and I got four partitions... one much larger than the others.
<Dreamglider> crimsun thanks mate
<pestilence> DoctaBu: /dev/hda1 is a partition.  perhaps you meant /dev/hda
<DoctaBu> It being "/dev/hdalp4"
<DoctaBu> oh
<DoctaBu> ummm.
<DoctaBu> oh, now it's different.
<DoctaBu> There is only one... /dev/hda1.
<freebird`> why wasn't I prompted to set a root password during installation?
<pestilence> freebird`: ubuntu uses sudo
<pestilence> freebird`: root password is set to unguessable
<askadefull> Does anyone know why ubuntu stops installing on my Windows machine after the partitioner starts?
<liable> chrisu: so if i understand you right, just change the hda3 to hda4 etc..
<digirat> where can i find the startup file that runs things once ubuntu starts?
<Dreamglider> anyone using ubuntu and fluxbox ?
<chrisu> liable: DO I have to change mount point and others ?
<DoctaBu> pestilence: I seem to have mounted /dev/hda1, however, it's telling me I don't have permission to access it. If it helps, this is on a windows PC. We had a problem with spyware and whatnot, so I'm trying to save all of the pictures stored on it.
<SpudDogg> can anyone help me get apache working?
<pestilence> DoctaBu: easiest fix -- sudo -s
<pestilence> DoctaBu: then you can do whatever you want.
<DoctaBu> ok
<DoctaBu> YES ultimate power.
<DoctaBu> Only ubuntu  can give me this feeling.
<liable> chrisu: your / is currently on hda3 which is an extended partition, you want it on hda4
<chrisu> Liable.. I can't seem to edit it.
<digirat> spuddogg: try #apache
<heidi> merry christmas guys
<SpudDogg> digirat: isnt apache included in ubuntu?
<pestilence> SpudDogg: doesn't it pretty much just work?
<chrisu> I can erase with backspace, but cannot add anything.
<ChimaeraX> hello everyone.  I have the frequent system freezes during high i/o times.  Anyone know of a fix for this?
<askadefull> 	Does anyone know why ubuntu stops installing on my Windows machine after the partitioner starts?
<liable> chrisu: you need to press 'i'
<SpudDogg> pestilence, i dont know...i cant even figure out how to open it
<chrisu> ohh !
<pestilence> SpudDogg: /etc/init.d/apache start
<liable> then when finished hit esc, the ctrl + ZZ
<chrisu> Thank liable :)
<chrisu> what dooes "i" mean ?
<digirat> can anyone tell me where i can find the startup file that runs things once ubuntu starts?
<pestilence> SpudDogg: but most likely it's already running if you installed it.
<liable> chrisu: err shift zz
<DoctaBu> pestilence: how can I open up the mount I made in ubuntu with authentication?
<mac> how do I get to reconfigure my network card setup in Ubuntu?  I skipped over the step in the install since I didn't have the network cable connected...
<liable> chrisu: the i key...
<pestilence> freebird`: it's unguessable, not "unguessable", meaning you'd never guess it.
<encompass> what are groups in gnome?
<SpudDogg> pestilence, do you know of a way to check that? see if its running?
<pestilence> SpudDogg: ps aux |grep apache
<encompass> like how it can show me different groups with the lights of the keyboard
<pestilence> DoctaBu: i'm not sure i understand.
<askadefull> Does anyone know why ubuntu stops installing on my old windows machine after the partitioner starts?
<chrisu> yeah, putting i worked. but I was curios abotu what "i" meant.  like app is application...
<chrisu> well, that's off-topic :D
<DoctaBu> Pestilence: Ok. I want to open up the folder "myharddrive" now through the visual interface as opposed to using the terminal. However, it's telling me I don't have access.
<liable> insert
<encompass> digirat: there are many files that run when Linux is loading, what are you wanting to do?
<ChimaeraX> anyone else have a problem with frequent system freezing?
<chrisu> ahhh
<pestilence> DoctaBu: oh.
<chrisu> ok. :) learning new things each day ;)
<digirat> encompass: trying to put proftpd server to start when ubuntu starts
<pestilence> DoctaBu: remount it, but this time try tacking on -o uid=1000,gid=100
<encompass> if you install proftpd it should just start
<DoctaBu> Just doing mount again?
<digirat> it doesn't
<viscount_> well I now know two ways to instantly hardlock my system as a regular user
<pestilence> DoctaBu: yea, unmount and then remount
<DoctaBu> pestilence: do I need to unmount it... ok. How do I do that? :/
<ChimaeraX> it seems to only occur during high i/o times but having to continually cold boot is getting frustrating
<pestilence> DoctaBu: the command is umount :)
<DoctaBu> pestilence: got it.
<encompass> otherwisw if you are having a problem with it starting look to see if it is started in System administration services
<DoctaBu> pestilence: /umount /dev/hda1?
<pestilence> DoctaBu: umount myharddrive
<tyler_> Question: Is it possible to change the size of icons on my desktop?
<DoctaBu> pestilence: tried it
<encompass> digirat: and last if it is not there.... I think it is in inittab
<ChimaeraX> not a linux noob here.  I believe the issue has something to do with my ata drivers but does anyone know of a fix?
<chrisu> liable
<liable> chrisu:
<DoctaBu> pestilence: DOY.
<encompass> I would google proftpd that is much better then looking here for an answer
<pestilence> DoctaBu: ?
<chrisu> liable: when I'm done. Do I ahve to do soemthing? or do I only need to close the terminal ?
<DoctaBu> pestilence: (I was being stupid)
<encompass> tyler_: yes,
<pestilence> heh
<liable> chrisu: after editing?
<chrisu> yep
<encompass> tyle rigth click on the icon and select stretch icon
<tyler_> encompass, how do i do that?
<tyler_> oh.
<liable> chrisu: press esc, then shift + zz
<chrisu> ok :)
<encompass> tyler_: did it work?
<liable> then i spose you should umount it.
<Wilf> can you install rpm's?
<tyler_> encompass, so i need to do it to each icon individually, theres no way to just "make all icons _blank_ size"?
<pestilence> Wilf: yes, using alien, but it can be a pain.
<encompass> oops
<chrisu> Thank you so much Liable !!
<ChimaeraX> fc4 runs fine on this system, so I believe something that is in 2.6.15 and not in 2.6.12 fixes the issue.  Anyone know of a fix for system freezing?
<chrisu> Love ya !!
<Wilf> hmm...
<encompass> tyler_: did it work?
<DoctaBu> pestilence: you are truly amazing. One last thing- what about other (secondary) drives?
<tyler_> encompass, yes, it works, but is there no way to make all of the ones on my desktop a certain size by default?
<crimsun> ChimaeraX: can you confirm with a Flight 2 live cd?
<pestilence> DoctaBu: the primary slave is /dev/hdb, secondary master is /dev/hdc, etc
<pestilence> DoctaBu: rinse and repeat.
<encompass> tyler... I would select the zoom level then
<encompass> open a file browser
<digirat> encompass: proftpd is not in services. where do i find the inittab?
<encompass> tyler places homefolder
<encompass> etc/inittab
<encompass> but like I said, google that
<Dreamglider> gnome on a amd k6 500mhz with 64mb ram is slow as h*ll
<encompass> there is more to it then what you think
<encompass> tyler_: now ...
<encompass> tyler_: edit preferences
<pestilence> Dreamglider: did you try xfce4?
<Dreamglider> pestilence no
<encompass> I con default zoom levels
<pestilence> Dreamglider: give it a shot.  it's not too bad.
<encompass> tyler_: did you find it?
<Dreamglider> i only used gnome, and kde a litle
<drcode> any one know how I can use vnc  in xfce , on the same scree that I use?
<encompass> Dreamglider: I know how you feel
<encompass> tyler_: ?? anything
<tyler_> encompass, yeah, sorry
<encompass> tyler_: is it what you wanted?
<tyler_> encompass, where do i edit prefrences
<encompass> in the homefolder you opened
<encompass> there is file... and next to file is edit
<encompass> click on edit then at the bottom is preferences
<DoctaBu> pestilence: Hmmm. It's telling me I must specify the filesystem type...
<pestilence> DoctaBu: ok, what kind is it?
<encompass> can anyone tell me what this groups thing is in gnome?
<DoctaBu> pestilence: I believe NTFS.
<DoctaBu> pestilence: And how do I rid of myharddrive2 (that I just made?)
<pestilence> DoctaBu: hmm... well, mount -t ntfs ...
<pestilence> DoctaBu: if it is umounted, you can rm -rf myharddrive2....but i would make sure it's umounted...
<pestilence> DoctaBu: mount by itself shows you what is mounted
<encompass> tyler_: ??
<DoctaBu> pestilence: Well hdb or hdb1 aren't working
<ChimaeraX> well, thanks Crimsun.  I tried to update to the vanilla kernel 2.6.14, but of course my system freezes when I compile it.  I use redhat all day at work, was hoping to play around with this distro for a bit, but all the system freezes are frustrating
<Dreamglider> pestilence do you use xfce4 on ubuntu ?
<twysted> encompass> its your user groups so u can see whos in what group, kinda like the users/power user/administrator in windows
<pestilence> Dreamglider: yup.
<crimsun> ChimaeraX: have you tried testing the Dapper Flight 2 live cd, though?
<Dreamglider> how do i install it in terminal ?
<encompass> twysted: so what is with the options on your scroll lock and other lock lights then?
<pestilence> Dreamglider: sudo aptitude install xfce4
<ChimaeraX> crimsun:  no not the dapper live cd.  Just breezy
<encompass> tyler_: ?? need some feed back
<brenner> wouldn't xubuntu-desktop be the recommended package?
<tyler_> encompass, i got it, thank you
<DoctaBu> pestilence: Ok. The other myharddrive's are gone, but now I'm unable to find the other harddrive
<chrisu> I'm back
<DoctaBu> pestilence: The second one is the secondary master
<chrisu> Liable
<twysted> brenner> xubuntu-desktop is recommended
<chrisu> :( I need thy help.
<pestilence> DoctaBu: should be /dev/hdc ...
<pestilence> DoctaBu: what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc tell you
<chrisu> I got the classical Error 17
<encompass> tyler_: great good
<DoctaBu> pestilence: Ok. everything is mounted beautifully.
<Ophiocus> where can i find a good link for wine how to?
<Dreamglider> pestilence: sudo aptitude install xfce4 only remowed fluxbox !
<pestilence> DoctaBu: good
<ChimaeraX> crimsun:  I will check out the dapper Flight 2 live cd and see what happens.
<pestilence> Dreamglider: strange...i don't think there is a conflict there.
<pestilence> Dreamglider: dpkg -l xfce4* shows it's installed?
<Dreamglider> pestilence hang on, ill have to start gnome (could take a minute or two)
<heidi> Andrew, I bet any guy here would want a blow job for a birthday gift, my bf is no exception
<pestilence> heidi: do you need help mounting your hard drive too?
<hypernewbie> lol
<heidi> pestilence, hehe
<mae> what do you guys think about powerdns?
<Dreamglider> pestilence: no packages found matching xfce
<Fixion> does anyone know why sound would not work for a user, and work for admin?
<pestilence> Dreamglider: xfce4
<pestilence> Fixion: they are not in the audio group
<Dreamglider> xfce4
<Dreamglider> sorry
<Fixion> if I add a user to the audio group, gnome hangs at login
<Fixion> ^when that user logs in
<pestilence> Fixion: sudo vim /etc/group
<pestilence> Fixion: hmm
<glick> how can i restore an ipod?
<glick> what the hell
<crimsun> Fixion: where in the login sequence does it hang?
<Fixion> and when I do add a user to the group (after gnome starts), xmms can't find the pcm device, or the soundcard... nothing
<Fixion> or the mixer...
<rjordan> phreak97 thanks, I'm on my desktop looking at gnome thanks to you.,
<Fixion> crimsun: a blank screen with the background color...
<crimsun> Fixion: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Fixion> crimsun: ... and a cursor
<Fixion> crimsun: 0 [CS46xx         ] : CS46xx - Sound Fusion CS46xx Sound Fusion CS46xx at 0x50100000/0x50000000, irq 10
<crimsun> Fixion: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' work?
<Fixion> right now its working (because I started xmms as root)
<Fixion> but not for any users
<glick> does anyone know how to restore an ipod?
<twysted> glick
<youngcoder> heya
<twysted> hook it up to a pc
<Fixion> crimsun: as a user... no
<twysted> with itunes
<pwn3r> hi :)
<Fixion> auido open error: permission denied (after some cryptic errors)
<crimsun> Fixion: which output plugin is xmms using?
<Fixion> alsa
<glick> twysted, and then
<Fixion> crimsun: or it's supposed to be, I'm using alsa as root and it works
<pestilence> Fixion: what does "groups" return
<twysted> glick and itll give you the option to fix your ipod
<Fixion> as what user?
<crimsun> Fixion: have you created your own /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<pestilence> yes
<Mabus06> How does a  RADEON 9800XT work with ubuntu? and is it a good deal at 140 US?
<Ophiocus> maybe the group audio has too many restrictions for a user from it to boot properly?
<Fixion> crimsun: no...
<twysted> mabus06 itll work if u can get the ati drivers setup
<Fixion> crimsun: I don't think they exist
<twysted> mabus06 decent card as well :)
<Mabus06> twysted, a good deal or not?
<twysted> mabus06 good deal if it has at least 256mb of ram
<Mabus06> twysted, if you had to make another reccomendation what would it be (yes, it has 256MB)
<twysted> mabus06 nvidia geforce 6600
<youngcoder> Mabus06, i always go with nvidia
<twysted> mabus06 perferrably the pny brand, it plays like sex
<Dreamglider> i have a RADEON 9800 pro here, it works fine
<glick> twysted, where does it give you that option
<twysted> mabus06 and installing it in any linux is easy
<crimsun> Fixion: please confirm that they don't exist
<trans_err> I plug in my ipod and it appears on my desktop, where is it mounted to?
<twysted> glick Read your damn ipod manual
<twysted> glick this isnt ipod support
<pwn3r> installing java from the wiki; "Couldn't find package java-package
<pwn3r> "?
<Shadyman> rofl
<pestilence> trans_err: /media/something
<Fixion> crimsun: they don't
<pestilence> trans_err: maybe /media/ipod
<trans_err> I know its supposed to be /media/something, but I don't have a /media
<pestilence> trans_err: type "mount"
<Fixion> crimsun: locate couldn't find them, and I could find either myself
<crimsun> Fixion: ok, pastebin the output from ``ls -l /dev/dsp* /dev/snd''
<youngcoder> pwner do you need the JRE or LDK?
<intelikey> or look in  /mnt/   rather than  /media/
<pwn3r> just the jre
<youngcoder> pwn3r, err JRE or JDK?
<oveh> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<youngcoder> ok
<brenner> twysted: yeah, if you use the fglrx driver in the repo that is ... using the installer can be a bit fiddly
<trans_err> oveh: not for me
<oveh> hmm
<twysted> brenner i havent had a problem with getting nvidia drivers working in linux, with ati is always been one thing or another
<youngcoder> pwn3r, did you try to install it through synaptic?
<glick> it says 362 MBs are being used but there is nothing on the damn ipod
<Fixion> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/478926
<Mabus06> twysted, thanks... I'm finding it at about 160US, is that good?
<twysted> for the GF6600?
<Mabus06> yeah
<pwn3r> youngcoder, the only package i seen relevent was java-common, i read the wiki about restricted formats
<twysted> thats not bad
<twysted> check amazon
<twysted> i think it was like $130
<Mabus06> the pny you said as well
<digirat> i'll sell you a gf6600gt pci express for $125
<Mabus06> Need agp, sorry.
<digirat> hah
<youngcoder> pwn3r, did java-common not work?
<twysted> i have a agp :P
<crimsun> Fixion: what precisely are the error messages that you get when running xmms (with the alsa plugin) as a normal user?
<pwn3r> youngcoder, i would like to install the sun java
<Dreamglider> what can i do about this, apt-get update gives me W: GPG error: http//www.os.works.com testing release: the following signatures couldnt be verified becaus the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CF455A0A8AC2C0A6 & you may want to run apt-get update to correct there problems. wich again gives me the gpg error!
<tkup> is there any other plugin that can handle realplayer's *.ra?
<Hobbsee> Dreamglider: you can ignore it, as long as you trust that repo..
<Fixion> crimsun: couldn't open audio; please check that; your soundcard is configured properly; you have the correct output plugin selected; no other program is blocking the sound card
<liable> Dreamglider: you need to get the key, if there isnt one, just ignore it i guess..
<intelikey> Dreamglider nice loop error    :)
<pwn3r> youngcoder, but im not sure how to install the decompressed files from the sun self extracting file.
<digirat> i added pureftpd::boot:sudo /usr/local/sbin/./proftpd -c /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf
<Dreamglider> will i still get the updates from that repo ?
<digirat> into my /etc/inittab but its not running
<crimsun> Fixion: as a user, what is the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'' ?
<Fixion> crimsun: but... when I go to configure it, there is nothing under "mixer card" and there aren't any sound devices under "audio device"
<digirat> however, when i run the command myself, it runs fine. how do i get it to run on system startup?
<Fixion> crimsun: I messed up, let me pastebin the stuff again
<Hobbsee> Dreamglider: yes
<intelikey> Dreamglider a warning is not an error.   it finishes the task but tells you that something didn't check out correctly.
<youngcoder> pwn3r, what type of file did you download?
<pwn3r> youngcoder, limewire?
<youngcoder> oh lord
<pwn3r> LOL
<youngcoder> java.sun.com.. go to the linux part of tat site and download a tar file and ten use console to install it
<digirat> can someone help me get one command running at boot?
<Fixion> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/478928
<Fixion> crimsun: that includes both outputs
<pwn3r> youngcoder, thankyou ;)
<youngcoder> pwn3r, ur welcome
<Shadyman> Hey guys. Here comes the inevitable question, and before I get told off, owning MP3s are legal in Canada. That said, where do I get the codec to play them?
* Shadyman looks around, shifty-eyed.
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ElitePete> when i boot up i get an error, setting sensor values or something - Failed
<ElitePete> any ideas?
<Shadyman> Hobbsee: Thx.
<Hobbsee> no problems
<pestilence> Shadyman: i think owning mp3's is legal in every country, no?
<Hobbsee> Shadyman: scroll down to 'the codecs"
<youngcoder> i think so as well
<twysted> i think he means its legal to pirate mp3s in canada
<brenner> digirat: add it to sys > prefs > sessions > startup progs perhaps?
<pestilence> twysted: ;)
<crimsun> Fixion: see the problem yet?
<twysted> i guess hes gotten yelled at before for asking how to play mp3s
<Shadyman> pestilence: It is also legal to download them in Canada.
<Shadyman> pestilence: Just not upload.
<youngcoder> well if you pay for a napster subscription i think itis legal in the states too
<Fixion> crimsun: yeah, but I have no idea how to fix it
<crimsun> Fixion: as root, pkill xmms
<pestilence> youngcoder: what if you use lame and encode your own wav's?
<twysted> napster isnt mp3s, its wma
<twysted> but anyways
<twysted> back on topic :)
<kakei> any one knows a client who connects to yim and be able to watch a cam
<Fixion> crimsun: done
<digirat> brenner: is it possible to run that command as root?
<crimsun> Fixion: now restart xmms as a normal user
<ElitePete> !sensors
<ubotu> rumour has it, sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<pestilence> kakei: i think that is possibly a future feature in gaim...but right now i know of none
<Fixion> crimsun: done
<brenner> digirat: i'm not too sure to be honest. :-/
<twysted> kakei, there are none that i know of
<crimsun> Fixion: you should be able to play audio as a normal user
<erosgol> how do u switch from gnome to kde?
<kakei> twysted =(
<Fixion> crimsun: I still can't, in the configuration alot of the stiff is still missing that apperas as root
<twysted> kakei, i know i am saddend as well, how else am i suppose to see naked women on cam when in linux?!
<crimsun> Fixion: what error do you get?
<kakei> twysted yes no wetcams on linux =(
<brenner> erosgol: install kubuntu-desktop, then choose kde from the sessions menu at login
<Fixion> crimsun: the same thing, there is nothing under "mixer card" or "audio device" in the alsa configuration.
<erosgol> ty
<slew> hi, im trying to make an avi into a dvd i can view in a regular dvd player. how do i do that?
<crimsun> Fixion: did you say that you removed your current user from the audio group?
<Fixion> crimsun: to get gnome to run yes, but I thought I added the user to audio again (after gnome started), let me check.
<glick> anyone here use an ipod with their ubuntu desktop?
<Fixion> crimsun: yeah, the user is already part of audio
<crimsun> Fixion: changes to groups require logging back in to take effect.
<Fixion> crimsun: although I don't know if I'll be able to start gnome again... could this be a permissions problem?
<crimsun> Fixion: yes, it appears to be a permissions problem
<oveh> the letters "a" end "e" don't work in gnome terminal anymore, anyone know what i should do to fix it?
<Shadyman> oveh: Get a new keyboard.
<Fixion> crimsun: I'll log in and out (and change irssi to an other console), brb
<Shadyman> :)
<oveh> Shadyman: its a laptop
<Shadyman> oveh: get a new laptop.
<cyphase> oveh, do they work everywhere else?
<oveh> yes, aeaeaeae
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> oh, yea
<slew> hehehe
<oveh> ;P
<cyphase> "the letters "a" and "e"..."
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<cyphase> :D
<brenner> slew: hit the forum.  i'm sure someone would've asked that one
<Fixion> crimsun: yeah, now gnome won't start :(
<rjordan> just got a new laptop :D
<Dreamglider> damn
<cyphase> that's like "what's your name oveh?"
<Hobbsee> i'd check if something else is using those keys, maybe as an alias or something...
<slew> brenner-> which forum?
<Fixion> crimsun: it just hangs with a brown screen and a cursor (and won't respond to anything but ctrl-alt-bkspace)
<cyphase> Fixion, i had that problem a while back..
<oveh> someone please help me, its 06:30 in norway and i'me really want to go to sleep ;P
<crimsun> Fixion: can you reproduce this symptom with a new user? (Make sure to add the user to the audio group.)
<brenner> slew: ubuntuforums.org
<slew>  thanks
<Fixion> crimsun: I'll try
<cyphase> Fixion, a few days after i installed breezy
<cyphase> so i just reinstalled it :P
<cyphase> hasn't haappened since
<cyphase> happened*
<ElitePete> can anyone help me get my sensors working, i have followed the guide... but no luck
<liable> dpkg-reconfigure console-data??
<liable> oveh: ^^
<oveh> done that
<oveh> still the same
<brenner> do they work in other terminals e.g. xterm?
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/console* restart
<cyphase> oveh, try pasting 'a' and 'e' from somewhere else into the terminal
<Fixion> crimsun: yeah same problem
<oveh> cyphase: doesn't work
<Fixion> cyphase: I reinstalled 3 times... same problem
<crimsun> Fixion: so it persists after a reboot?
<cyphase> Fixion, any idea why?
<cyphase> all i got was that gnome hangs on starting
<oveh> brenner: gonna try, just have to install it first
<Fixion> crimsun: so far, as many times as I've tried, yes
<cyphase> startup*
<Fixion> cyphase: it has something to do with the user being in the audio group
<ElitePete> can anyone help me get my sensors working, i have followed the guide... but no luck
<crimsun> Fixion: reproducible with a Dapper Flight 2 live cd?
<brenner> oveh: should be installed already
<Wilf> how do you excecute a bin file?
<cyphase> Fixion, that's it?
<Fixion> cyphase: or the audio itself (which only works as root)
<Fixion> crimsun: never tried
<cyphase> if you remove someone from the audio group, it works?
<Fixion> cyphase: apparently
<intelikey> Wilf sh file.bin
<Fixion> cyphase: yes
<cyphase> hmm
<crimsun> Fixion: it would help debug the issue
<Fixion> crimsun: where would I get that cd?
<Fixion> crimsun: google for it?
<cyphase> speaking of which, i need to burn the flight 2 cd
<intelikey> Wilf ./file.bin
<cyphase> thanx for reminding me crimsun :D
<cyphase> lol
<crimsun> Fixion: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000034.html
<brenner> oveh: what input method are you using? right-click in gnome-term
<intelikey> either or
<Wilf> hmmm i've been trying ./foo.bin
<Wilf> nothing, but sh worked
<brenner> it might have something to do with that
<brenner> chmod +x maybe?
<liable> is it +x?
<Fixion> crimsun: I'm downloading it
<intelikey> Wilf that means the permissions were not executable on it.
<ElitePete> can anyone help me get my sensors working, i have followed the guide... but no luck
<Wilf> permissions are annoying :(
<intelikey> you could have chmod +x file.bin    and then ./ will work
<oveh> brenner: its on default
<Fixion> crimsun: is this an ubuntu bug?  I've had audio working on this laptop under debian (minimalist net install)
<brenner> oveh: did you try xterm?
<oveh> brenner: yes, doesnt work in xterm either
<Fixion> crimsun: I installed off the 5.10 cd (breezy I believe) is there anything newer?
<liable> Chrisu: get it sorted?
<brenner> weird
<oveh> mm!
<cyphase> Fixion, nothing stable
<cyphase> there's Dapper flight 2, but that's a long way from final release
<brenner> oveh: that's all i have sorry :-/
<crimsun> Fixion: it's difficult to say whether it's a config issue or an ALSA issue, which is why I'm asking you to test a Flight 2 live cd
<Fixion> cyphase: I ran unstable for over 3 years in debian, I can live with unstable releases
<intelikey> oveh i haven't kept up with you did you say no 'e' or 'a' in console  or not in terminals  or both ?
<Chrisu> liable..
<Chrisu> No
<HeartBT> burning_bronx, is there a file I can add to my home dir to enable composite estensions to just my sessions?
<Chrisu> I cannot run Ubuntu nor WIndows anymore :(
<liable> Chrisu: did you check your menu.lst?
<Chrisu> I've got Error 17
<Fixion> cyphase: whats the ubuntu unstable version?
<ludi> has anyone tried the latest ubuntu dapper live CD?
<oveh> intelikey: in terminals, not tried it in console yet
<Chrisu> menu.lst ? no, I didn't check that.
<liable> Chrisu: run grub-install /dev/hda
<tsawyer> dapper = eww
<ElitePete> can anyone please help me with a sensor program
<Chrisu> I did that.
<cyphase> Fixion, Dapper Flight 2
<liable> Chrisu: then paste the menu.lst
<Chrisu> It it said some like "error loading grub"
<glick> excuse me does anyone know why when i plug in my ipod it wont umount properly when i hit unmount on the icon?
<Chrisu> how do I open menu.lst ?
<liable> Chrisu: in an editor. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chrisu> ok.. wait a second... :)
<ludi> has anyone tried the latest ubuntu dapper live CD?
<davfigue> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ludi> I received errors when booting this environment
<oveh> intelikey: i think its something involving utf-8 and iso-8859-1, because i fooled around alot getting  to work in irssi
<intelikey> well there you go oveh  you know what you did to break it.  so fix it.  :)
<digirat> how would i run something as root at system boot?
<Chrisu> liable
<Chrisu> Here it is the outcome: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6181
<youngcoder> digirat what are you trying to run?
<digirat> one command to start up pureftpd but it must be ran as root
<digirat> or rather. proftpfd
<michael_> can someone pls help me how to install firefox  1.5 for linux'
<intelikey> digirat as a script in the /etc/init.d  dir   called via a symlink in /etc/rc2.d
<oveh> intelikey: doesn't work in terminals and in the console
<glick> does anyone know why it might be doing that? when i try to unmount my ipod it says problem unmounting ipod
<ElitePete> i think that guy needs to update his tutorial for sensors
<liable> Chrisu: change where it says hda3 to hda4 and (hd0,2) to (hd0,3)
<digirat> intelikey: will that get ran as root though?
<liable> Chrisu: how did you get into this state anyway?
<Chrisu> hda3 to hda4 and (hd0,2) to (hd0,3)
<Chrisu> ohh.
<intelikey> glick got a window or terminal open in the ipod ?
<Chrisu> I was partitioning, I mean resizing my partition.
<glick> intelikey, no
<glick> i didnt
<intelikey> digirat that's what you asked for isn't it.
<Chrisu> ><
<glick> intelikey, the icon on the desktop disppears
<glick> and so does the entry in /media/ipod
<Faithful> Hey guys I am getting really cross with my X performance on breezy... my mplayer used to work fine on fedora 2 on my laptop ... but since I moved it to breezy I cannot watch my divx files... they are so slow and xorg is maxing out my cpu
<glick> but its still not properly unmounted
<digirat> so... how do you create a script?
<intelikey> glick idk.
<michael_> fire fox 1.5?
<Faithful> is it just an xorg vs xfree86 issue?
<Chrisu> liable
<Chrisu> I can't seem to find hda3 and the others...
<Chrisu> maybe I am getting blind.
<Chrisu> :(
<intelikey> digirat the commands you issue from the command line you put them in a file just like they appear on the command line  except leave off the 'sudo '    then do a chmod 700 your_script.sh   and put it in the init.d/
<liable> Chrisu: the bottom half of the file.. kernel                /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<ElitePete> i downloaded sensors-applet but i cant' seem to find it?
<Chrisu> ok, let me take a look.
<donkeybeliever> Hi, Im looking for a live cd Linux distribution that is built for AP Computer Science students, specifically I want a good IDE (perhaps eclipse) and the latest Java and SDK with documentation included. Is it possible to modify an Ubuntu distribution to fit my needs or is there a better solution? Thanks!
<sethk> donkeybeliever, it wouldn't be hard to modify the live cd.  I don't know of a live cd that has it, but I haven't tried all the live cds
<liable> -686
<digirat> and how do you symlink from /etc/rc2.d ? just put in your_script.sh anywhere?
<donkeybeliever> Yea, I would like it to be a live cd since most people would be too scared to switch from Windows at this point
<donkeybeliever> Is there an FAQ or guide on modifiying a live cd to include these packages?
<intelikey> digirat  ln -s /etc/init.d/your_script.sh /etc/rc2.d/S57your_script
<Chrisu> ok, I'm ready, Liable :)
<crimsun> man update-rc.d
<Chrisu> do I need to change anything else?
<intelikey> only use update-rc.d if you want all runlevels to be the same....
<liable> Chrisu: did you change all of them?
<ElitePete> is 107F hot for a p4 ?
<aeon17x> ElitePete: no.
<kevinix> PCMCIA gurus, i have a PCMCIA Fax/Modem card on my laptop. i run tail -f /var/log/syslog and i see that the card is picked up and the serial_cs.o driver loaded and i'm told it's given ttyS0. however, when trying to setup the modem in my network preferences it doesn't auto-detect the modem and /dev/ttys0 has nothing. any ideas?
<ElitePete> aeon17x, :-)
<Chrisu> yep, all that you told me, hda3 to hda4 and hd,2 to hd0.3 ;)
<crimsun> intelikey: when would they differ?
<Dreamglider> pestilence: ill try to download xfce4-4.2.3.2-installer.bin
<aeon17x> That's pretty cool (pun unintended), my Duron is playing around 50 celsius.
<ElitePete> aeon17x, i have vmware xp pro running also so i think that temp is good
<liable> Chrisu: now run grub-install /dev/hda just to make sure
<ElitePete> aeon17x, i remember it used to idle at 150F on windows even with nothing on
<Dreamglider> how do i install a bin file
<Chrisu> I couldn't save it... it says that I don't have permission ><
<Chrisu> I am using knoppix Live CD BTY.
<ElitePete> Chrisu, use sudo
<liable> Chrisu: you need to remount the partition rw
<intelikey> mine always do crimsun.  if you have different configurations setup for different things, that is what runlevels are for.   makeing all runlevels the same except 1 and 0  is only for those that never want their box to do anything except what it is doing right now......
<liable> Chrisu: mount -o remount rw /dev/hda4
<ElitePete> i need to talk to the guy who wrote the sensors tutorial
<Chrisu> ok
<batman> hey does anyone know of a port scanner i can get?
<intelikey> nmap
<crimsun> intelikey: that's interesting, but many packaged applications make global assumptions about Debian's sysvinit structure
<intelikey> and ?
<Chrisu> the hda4 is already mounted, and I cannot unmount again to I can mount is with rw
<kevinix> /var/run/stab gives "0 serial serial_cs 0 ttys0 6 64" but ls -l /dev/ttys0 comes up as a dead file.. any ideas?
<Chrisu> it says that it is busy
<Dreamglider> how do i install a *.bin file
<Chrisu> device is busy
<intelikey> Dreamglider run it ?
<liable> Chrisu: shut any windows that are looking in the partition..
<Chrisu> oh. forgot to do that.
<Dreamglider> intelikey how
<digirat> intelikey i love you. thanks
<crimsun> intelikey: suggest what you wish, of course, but keep in mind that we maintainers have to clean up for people who inadvertently have dangling symlinks
<intelikey> sh file.bin   maybe ?
<Chrisu> it says: # mount -o remount rw /dev/hda4
<Chrisu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> kangling symlinks are not much to call a problem.  imo
<liable> Chrisu: hrm that doesnt bode well, but put a -t ext3 in there..
<intelikey> digirat welcome.
<Chrisu> like    mount -o remount rw /dev/hda4 -t ext
<crimsun> intelikey: they are when bug reports are filed on packages, because we have no idea that they were created outside of update-rc.d
<Chrisu> ?
<RON2255> HI
<liable> Chrisu: mount -o remount,rw -t ext3  /dev/hda4
<muchmusic> no comma iirc
<Dreamglider> intelikey: sh file.bin opens the file in gedit!!
<liable> prolly, i always get mount an fstab confused..
<RON2255> I am new to ubuntu. Help me. I just need to know everything about it
<Chrisu> I get this Liable:
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6182
<ElitePete> how do i get more add to panel options for gnome?
<RON2255> Any one there to help me?
<fli7e> Anyone familiar with Macintosh's "RSS Visualizer" screen saver? Is there a linux screen saver that does that?
<crimsun> RON2255: "everything"?
<RON2255> hi crimsum
<Faust> is there is a reason why breezy doesn't respond to reconfigure-xserver-xorg nor does apt-cache search find the package?
<Chrisu> weird...
<RON2255> few moment ago i had install this becasue to learn
<intelikey> lol well i'm not one to be trying to cause you any problems crimsun but if it is that important to ubuntu to sync all runlevels  why don't they drop all but 0 1 2   the 3 4 5 & 6   are useless on a synced system  will 6 may be reboot in place of power down  but  why have they not depreciated them if they insist on uniformity ?
<Faust> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RON2255> But very complecated
<crimsun> RON2255: there's fairly good documentation; try beginning with the documentation in System> Help, then take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<radiator> anyone have a second to explain to me how to get a NTFS secondary drive to be accessible to Ubuntu?
<RON2255> is that for the beginer?
<crimsun> intelikey: we maintain compatibility as much as possible with our upstream (Debian)
<liable> Chrisu: ok, i dunno what knoppix mount it on, so just umount it, mkdir /rescue and mount /dev/hda4 on rescue. (although i am sure i have just done the remount trick with knoppix before)
<fli7e> RSS Visualizer for linux, anyone?
<pilgrim> I have HT CPU and I'm using the non smp kernel right now because when I installed the SMP kernel and tried to boot it it took about 5mins. to _boot_. Anyone know why this would be?
<muchmusic> fuk7e no I haven't, I like the os X one tho..
<intelikey> hmmm   ok.   well that's off topic i guess so i'll move on.
<Chrisu> ok :)
<RON2255> Thank u very much Crimsun I do for that right now
<fli7e> thanks muchmusic, anyone else ever seen anything similar?
<crimsun> pilgrim: no idea without further diagnostics provided by you.
<Chrisu> liable.
<Chrisu> Maybe I should boot Ubuntu Live...
<liable> Chrisu: not really necessary
<Chrisu> knoppix is such a foreign distro...
<Chrisu> well..
<pilgrim> crimsun: well. where do i start this diagnostic process?
<Chrisu> I can mount it my clicking the hda4 device. but, I cannot modify anything...
<liable> Chrisu: umount /dev/hda4 && mkdir /rescue && mount /dev/hda4 /rescue && vim /rescue/etc/fstab
<crimsun> pilgrim: dmesg in the SMP kernel
* pilgrim hates the idea of waiting for smp kernel to boot.
<slide> Can anyone recommend a good full featured audio manager? It can manage all the music, look up cd info etc etc?
<slide> oh and NOT KDE
<Chrisu> ok.
<pilgrim> crimsun: thanks for your suggestions.
<jasonkb> hehehe
<crimsun> slide: try quodlibet
<Amaranth> slide: banshee or amarok
<Chrisu> ok! liable it worked !
<slide> crakrjak, ok :)
<slide> Amaranth, i tried amarok, it keeps crashing all my sh*t heh
<Chrisu> ohh no..
<Chrisu>  not what I though ><
<Chrisu> anyway, fstab is open now
<glick> does itunes work with wine?
<liable> Chrisu: um, doh! sorry..
<Chrisu> hahaha :D
<muchmusic> haha take off the vim /rescue/etc/fstab chris and it will just mount it
<Chrisu> I though it was a neat trick ;)
<muchmusic> I mean the && vim* etc
<muchmusic> =p
<liable> Chrisu: :q   vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6183
<kaffeend> aloha :)
<Chrisu> cliable!! something weird happend.
<Chrisu> the menu seems to be EMPTY  :(
<liable> Chrisu: typo, you have made a new file.
<Chrisu> ohh.
<kaffeend> how do I get my soundcard to work?
<Chrisu> hahaha ::D
<liable> Chrisu: :q
<Chrisu> :)
<liable> Chrisu: use tab completion :)
<kaffeend> !audio
<ubotu> kaffeend: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kaffeend> no
<Chrisu> New root shell ?
<liable> Chrisu: no, just shut the file with :q and open it up again, with the right spelling..
<kaffeend> I have a creative soundblaster that I don't think is the default audio device... anyone know how to make it so?
<nak> I <3 Ubuntu
<crimsun> kaffeend: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Chrisu> what's the correct spelling ?
<kaffeend> crimsun to the rescue again! :P
<kaffeend> thanks mate
<liable> Chrisu: vim /re<tab>bo<tab>gr<tab>men<tab>
<Chrisu> BRB
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kaffeend> crimsun - I managed to get the ATi drivers working at last :D
<glick> heh this blows i guess i cant use ubuntu or linux rather with my ipod
<crimsun> kaffeend: excellent. Now output from that command?
<Chrisu> ok, here I am
<glick> does itunes work with wine at least?
<Chrisu> it says
<Chrisu> vim /re<tab>bo<tab>gr<tab>men<tab>
<kaffeend> got the damn onboard AC97 drivers
<crimsun> glick: an older version of iTunes works with Crossover, yes.
<Chrisu> vim /re<tab>bo<tab>gr<tab>men<tab>
<Chrisu> ??
<Chrisu> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<crimsun> kaffeend: cat /proc/asound/cards
<glick> short of installing windows to use my ipod is there any other way i can get the damn thing to upload songs
<glick> ?
<liable> Chrisu: vim /re (hit tab) bo (hit tab..)
<glick> gtkpod keeps screwing up my ipod and corrupting it
<Chrisu> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<kaffeend> 0 [V8237          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<kaffeend>                      VIA 8237 with ALC655 at 0xdc00, irq 22
<kaffeend> oops
<liable> gah!
<kaffeend> ah, hope Seveas didn't see that
* kaffeend hates via
<Chrisu> ? now I'm lost. haha....
<liable> Chrisu: vim /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst
<kaffeend> crimsun - should I check the creative site for linux drivers?
<crimsun> kaffeend: what's your sound blaster?
<kaffeend> SB Live! 5.1
<kaffeend> that's all I know
<Chrisu> liable
<Chrisu> I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6184
<crimsun> kaffeend: then it should be listed in ``lspci -v|grep -i audio''
<kaffeend> all I get is: 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<kaffeend>    Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Onboard Audio (Realtek ALC650)
<pussfeller> is FUSE support in the kernel?
<liable> Chrisu: yes, thats the one, now change the hda3 to hda4 and (hd0,2) to (hd0,3)
<Chrisu> ok :)
<crimsun> pussfeller: yes
<pussfeller> ty
<glick> do you guys have any idea what i can/should do?
<crimsun> pussfeller: grep FUSE /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<kaffeend> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crimsun> kaffeend: are you positive it's an sb live 5.1?
<kaffeend> thanks ubotu
<kestas> is it? I thought fuse was a loadable module you had to install
<kaffeend> crimsun - lol - yes
<pussfeller> its there, it loads
<liable> Chrisu: when you have fixed all this, take a look here   http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/316  (very handy when working with bash)
<kestas> when I installed it I had to add it to /etc/modules myself
<kaffeend> I put this box together myself ;)
<Chrisu> ok liable. thank you so much!! :) I am still editing the menu.lst
<crimsun> kaffeend: yet it's not showing up in lspci. Does the device enumeration listing after POST list it?
<pussfeller> what kernel you got kestas
<pussfeller> i got 2.3.12.10
<kestas> 2.6.12-10-686
<pussfeller> 3-6
<kestas> oh, arent you using ubuntu?
<kaffeend> crimsun - idk
<pussfeller> no that 3 is a 6
<kestas> or an old version?
<crimsun> kaffeend: please reboot and find out
<kaffeend> doh
<kestas> oh okay
<pussfeller> its the same one
<kaffeend> what am I looking for?
<crimsun> kaffeend: the device listing for the sb live
<pussfeller> excpet mines 386
<glick> ubuntu anyone?
<crimsun> kaffeend: you just need to know that your motherboard recognizes it
<kaffeend> yes but when does it show up?
<crimsun> kaffeend: after POST
<nak> glick: pour me a cup
<kaffeend> ok
<kestas> I didnt know fuse came as default
<kaffeend> brb
<glick> ubuntu and ipod?
<Chrisu> It came to my attention that there is one that says:            (hd1,2)
<kestas> when you say FUSE you're talking about Filesystem in USErland right?
<Amaranth> glick: gtkpod
<Chrisu> Should I live it as it is ?
<Amaranth> !info gtkpod-aac
<pussfeller> glick: or amarok, the recent svn has decent support at least
<glick> Amaranth, gtkpod for some reason isnt syncing my ipod correctly and i cant unmount it for some reason, which always ends up corrupting my thing
<liable> Chrisu: is that the windows one?
<pussfeller> i couldnt get my hands around gtkpod, myself
<Amaranth> glick: banshee
<glick> i cant even unmount it correctly
<glick> banshee?
<andrew22> i tried installing ubuntu on a Dell P3 with 512 ram but the partioner gets stuck on making the ext3...when i manually made the changes, it worked but gave me a red screen in the middle...any ideas why?
<Chrisu> I don't know. It's in the first one
<kestas> andrew22, is there an error message?
<glick> whats banshee
<andrew22> i.e, it gets stuck at 3% when "Creating ext3 file system"
<Amaranth> http://www.banshee-project.org/Main_Page
<liable> Chrisu: just change the hda3 ones and (hd0,2) ones
<pussfeller> banshee is a mono app ( i think) for ipods
<kestas> andrew22, did you switch tty and check for errors there?
<Chrisu> ok :)
<andrew22> i dont know of the error msg...since i cant read the log
<andrew22> i tried 2 hd's
<andrew22> lol
<andrew22> could it be a bad cd burn?
<Chrisu> ok. if I put ctrl zzz it will save it automaticaly ?
<kaffeend> well, that's strange
<kestas> andrew22, ctrl-alt-F1, F2, F3 etc and check for error messages
<andrew22> k one sec
<kaffeend> I was shown nothing after POST
<liable> Chrisu: esc, then shift +zz
<Chrisu> oh! sorry. Forgot about the escape one.
<kaffeend> black screen with the cursor in the top-left corner
<liable> Chrisu: i dont see in youre previous paste where there is a (hd1,2)
<intelikey> andrew22  anti-virus protection in the bios.... althought i don't think any bios calls last that far into a linux boot.....
<andrew22> kestas....its just stuck at 3%, no shortcuts do anything
<pussfeller> shift + zz?
<andrew22> its P3...what protection lol
<kaffeend> crimsun: I've lost my dual-boot
<Chrisu> alright! done :)\
<kestas> andrew22, hmmm
<andrew22> bad cable?
<kestas> andrew22, is this a new pc?
<slew> hi, whats the command to make a tgz file into a .deb file?
<andrew22> OLDDD
<pussfeller> u sure it burned right?
<andrew22> well it did boot :)
<kestas> andrew22, any problems with it recently?
<andrew22> havent used it recently lol
<andrew22> 6 months ago..it ran fine
<pussfeller> i got a p3 and it works fine
<kestas> andrew22, might be somehow kerput, anyhow I doubt v much this is a problem with ubuntu
<Chrisu> ok.
<liable> Chrisu: now, grub; root (hd0,2); setup (hd0); quit
<andrew22> likewise but could it be that its not reading the cd correct?
<kestas> Ive got it installed on a p2 with 128mb ram (jukebox) , so its not too slow for ubuntu (even desktop ubuntu)
<liable> Chrisu: seperate commands errr, (hd0,3)
<intelikey> andrew22 sounds hardware-ish  not linux-ish to me.
<Chrisu> what ? ><
<andrew22> well i got 2 more pc's if anythin :-P
<liable> Chrisu: /j #flood
<andrew22> thx guys
<Chrisu> so. it's root (hd0,3)
<kestas> andrew, not likely, if there was a problem like that it wouldnt freeze, besides the program to format ext3 is very small so it wouldnt be reading from the cd after writing to the hdd
<crimsun> kaffeend: does the sound card appear in the listing?
<intelikey> andrew22 there is a cd test option on the install cd.  boot server-expert and test it.
<holycow> wow
<holycow> quod libet is one frickin wicked music player
<Toran> Hey guys, how can I get my Philips Aurilium usb 5.1 channel external soundcard working in Ubuntu?
<kaffeend> crimsun - there IS no listing - the system goes from POST to Ubuntu boot via a black screen :s
<crimsun> holycow: 0.16-1 rocks
<glick> this blows
<andrew22> ok thx
<slew> so im trying to compile 'tovid' and it needs dependencies, how do i make it so apt gets those depenencies?
<holycow> crimsun, why didn't someone tell me about this earlier?
<holycow> :)
<Chrisu> liable, should I put root (hd0,3) instead of root (hd0,2) ?
<liable> Chrisu: yes
<holycow> crimsun, .13.1 is in the repo, is there a packaged .16?
<Chrisu> ok :)
<crimsun> holycow: in Dapper, yes
<kaffeend> crimsun: don't even get to see the OS screen
<holycow> ah! nice
<holycow> danke
<Packing_Kaiser> hi holycow
<Toran> Does quodlibet support submitting tracks to last.fm?
<crimsun> Toran: yep
<Toran> nice.
<Toran> Ok, how about my sound card question?
<holycow> hey Packing_Kaiser
<holycow> moving?>
<Packing_Kaiser> :)
<Packing_Kaiser> holiday. Tas then new zealand for linuxconf
<kaffeend> what's PCMCIA?
<holycow> :)
<holycow> how long are you away for?
<slew> has anyone gotten dvdstyler to install?
<Packing_Kaiser> holycow: untill 9pm 31st of january :O
<crimsun> Toran: just plug it in
<holycow> have fun dude :)
<Chrisu> liable.
<Packing_Kaiser> kaffeend: a laptop card interface
<Toran> crimsun: I did, lol, what do I do after that?
<Chrisu> I get this:             bash: /j: No such file or directory
<Toran> Will it just work?
<intelikey> kaffeend that's what wikipedia.com is for
<kaffeend> ah ok - thanks Packing_Kaiser :)
<Packing_Kaiser> :0
<Packing_Kaiser> np
<kaffeend> intelikey do you ever smile? :P
<liable> Chrisu: that was meant for you to type into your irc client :P
<intelikey> yes but i don't stick my tongue out like you do....   :)
<Chrisu> hh aha ha ha ha !! LOL now I laugh out loud rally
<crimsun> Toran: did an audio notification appear in the bottom right corner?
<Toran> Well, I'm sorta on kubuntu :(
<Toran> Do I have to log into gnome?
<Chrisu> Now I see why it had "/"
<Toran> lol, I'm playing the newbie here.
<kaffeend> I don't absolutely need to know what PCMCIA is - was just curious... no need for wiki
<crimsun> kaffeend: it'll be difficult to troubleshoot if we can't even tell that the motherboard recognizes the card
<Chrisu> Why did you wanted me to type that ? :D
<kaffeend> crimsun - this mobo recognised my card before now
<holycow> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31717  <-- neato
<crimsun> Toran: I don't think KDE has an audio notification dialog, but I don't know offhand since I don't have a KDE system to test
<skar> hi, i've got a directory of images, is there any slide show kind of s/w to see all the pics one by one?
<kaffeend> can we just assume that it can?
<Chrisu> anyway, liable.
<sethk> kaffeend, why assume?  It is easy enough to check
<kaffeend> sethk - how so?
<slew> does anyone burn dvd movies in here?
<sethk> kaffeend, tell me the details, I just picked up the end of the conversation...
<crimsun> Toran: check /proc/asound/cards
<liable> good, reboot
<ike_> Can anyone tell me how to disable the console beep in non-X mode and xterm clone terminals?
<pussfeller> dont eog do slideshows?
<kaffeend> well, when I reboot, after POST I get a black screen until Ubuntu loads up
<intelikey> slew no we all burn them on disks, not in here....  :)
<glick> damn
<slew> niiice
<crimsun> pussfeller: yes
<Toran> crimsun: Yeah, it's listed there :D
<Toran> crimsun: so how do I change over to it?
<slew> when you guys decide to burn them on discs, what program do you typically use?
<kaffeend> sethk: I miss the option to boot the "other" OS altogether
* intelikey burns an iso to #ubuntu
<skar> hi, i've got a directory of images, is there any slide show kind of s/w to see all the pics one by one?
<crimsun> Toran: tell programs to use /dev/dsp1 (oss) or hw:1 (alsa)
<sethk> kaffeend, you mean that grub doesn't wait?
<kaffeend> sethk exactly
<pussfeller> skar, eog
<crimsun> kaffeend: this screen appears before GRUB.
<pussfeller> or kuickshow
<sethk> kaffeend, let me look up that syntax, you have to add a line to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andrew22> hey guys...i got the following error "libc detected *** free(): invalid next size(fast): 0x080f6940 ***"
<pussfeller> or the slideshow screensaver....
<skar> pussfeller:ok will try it
<kaffeend> crimsun - I'm telling you, I don't even see the "boot from cd" message
<sethk> kaffeend,  add a line:    timeout 30
<sethk> kaffeend, that waits 30 seconds
<crimsun> kaffeend: it appears before that.
<slew> heh seems the preferred dvd movie burning program is a closely guarded secret. i cant find anything that works anywhere
<kaffeend> sethk it's at 30 now I believe
<sethk> kaffeend, then crimsun's point is correct
<one> does anyone know how to turn off the clock syncronization that checks for time during boot process?
<glick> anyone here have an ipod nano?
<glick> and using it successfully with ubuntu?
<sethk> one, just install ntp.  the installation makes the configuration modifications for you
<crimsun> kaffeend: this has nothing to do with GRUB. By then it's too late. You should see your system POST (quick scan of RAM, enum of mass storage, etc.).
<intelikey> one remobe the symlink in /etc/rcS.d
<Toran> crimsun: Hmm, my programs? Is there some global place I can set my sound device?
<kaffeend> crimsun: please believe me when I say that I don't have more than a second or 2 to read the whole screen
<sethk> kaffeend, some recent mobo's have a prompt like "tab to see POST messages"
<crimsun> Toran: set-default-soundcard, or the KDE multimedia settings
<sethk> kaffeend, if you don't see something like "hit DEL for setup", then you may have to press a key early in the boot to get the message screen
<kaffeend> sethk I could try "pause break" on post
<sethk> kaffeend, whatever gives you the opportunity to view the post messages, or to go into setup
<sethk> kaffeend, you can use setup for viewing as well as changing
<sethk> kaffeend, sometimes you need to go into setup and turn off "quick boot" to get the messages
<kaffeend> sethk I'll go into BIOS then
<sethk> kaffeend, k, then look for what crimsun was talking about
<intelikey> he's gone
<sethk> intelikey, :)
<one> thanks seth and intelli
<one> :))
<intelikey> np
<gn0me> Hey, I installed the new nVidia drivers but every time I reboot X won't start because the "nVidia kernel module is version <<old version>>".. I uninstalled the previous nvidia package and stuff, any idea how I can make it load the new kernel module at boot?
<gn0me> I can run the installer again and startx to get in.. but I don't want to do that every time I reboot :-\
<crimsun> you probably didn't uninstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Wilf> ust never reboot your computer
<intelikey>  /etc/modules
<gn0me> crimsun: If I remove that, will it get rid of more than just the nvidia driver?
<crimsun> gn0me: yes
<intelikey> me thinks it will
<andrew22> kestas........thx for ur help..it was my RAM, thats what  i get for using my friends memory
<intelikey> /
<Toran> crimsun: Ok, I tried "set-default-soundcard 1", but it didn't seem to change anything. Do I need to reboot/log out/anything?
<liable> Chrisu: didnt work huh?
<Chrisu> Liable !
<Chrisu> I'm back
<Chrisu> ahhh
<anir> hello friends
<Chrisu> yeah, didn't work at all.
<anir> how are you all doing
<intelikey> anir
<liable> Chrisu: and the error was?
<Chrisu> I felt for a minute that I was runni g Windows 98 and had a Virus
<Chrisu> And the error was "none"
<crimsun> Toran: you'd need to log back in, yes, or you'd use /dev/dsp1
<Chrisu> I mean, tehre were no text at all
<anir> how can i change the directory from the command prompt??
<Chrisu> there were only symbols
<anir> intelikey, hello
<Toran> crimsun: looking in /dev, there is no dsp1 x_x
<sethk> Toran, /dev/dsp  (without the 1) is common
<intelikey> anir cd dir/
<Chrisu> symbols such as faces, and cards...    wierd symbols
<docgnome> Is there a page which talks about how to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy?
<liable> Chrisu: paste your menu.lst again, and you're output from fdisk -l /dev/hda
<anir> intelikey, for exam ple if i have to go to home.. what will be the command
<intelikey>  cd
<anir> intelikey, cd/home,..??
<Chrisu> ok
<sethk> anir, cd with no arguments.  Alternates include   cd $HOME   and cd ~
<intelikey> no just cd
<sethk> anir, there is no command cd/home.
<anir> okay thank you
<sethk> anir, without a space, cd/home is a single command which doesn't exist
<sethk> anir, plus remember that a unix filename cannot have a forward slash
<sethk> anir, and in real computers the switch flag is -, not /
<Chrisu> ok, this is my menu.lst:          http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6186
<anir> whay is this error.."Details: Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory)"
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Toran> How do I get quod libet to play mp3s?
<Karina18> posteen thank you
<Toran> All my other stuff can play them.
<intelikey> but file names can have back slach in them.
<sethk> anir, you ran something (which you didn't tell us) which in turn tried to run a process called realplay, but did not find the program realplay in the search path
<Chrisu> liable. I can't open   fdisk -l /dev/hda
<amonkey> is there some package that can get my girlfriend back?
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<sethk> intelikey, I suppose, but you would have to use \\ on the command line
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<anir> sethk, i have installed realplayer..
<liable> Chrisu: the first kernel line the (hd1,2) needs to be (hd0,3)
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Chrisu> it says:         " Cannot open /dev/hda"
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<sethk> anir, I didn't say you haven't.  I said that it attempted to execute "realplay" and did not find it.
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<intelikey> sethk or 'blah\blah'
<liable> Chrisu: the root line i mean, the one you asked about before..
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<liable> !ops
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<blanky> !kick Karina18
<ubotu> blanky: No idea
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<Chrisu> amm
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
<mrkoje> !Help
<Karina18> my fotolog http://www.fotolog.cl/Senicienta/1851858
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=Karina18@*.adsl.terra.cl]  by crimsun
* Karina18 was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
<sethk> intelikey, yes, that too.  I personally have no real desire to put a backslash into a file name   :)
<anir> sethk, .:) ye si have i have made some mistake whjile installing.. let me try again.. i am amature..lol
<blanky> i bet taht's porn, what she gave
<docgnome> When I want to upgrade to Breezy from Hoary, do I just change the distrobution to breezy, then reload the sources and mark all upgrades?
<Chrisu> What was the command to open menu.lst and be writeble ?
<blanky> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chrisu> From nwo on, I should take notes of every command I'm using.
<liable> Chrisu: write this down for future reference
<blanky> Chrisu, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kaffeend> :D
<blanky> sudo = root power, gedit = text editor
<liable> Chrisu: mkdir /rescue && mount /dev/hda4 /rescue
<blanky> sudo allows you to write to the file
* mode/#ubuntu [-b karina18!*@*]  by crimsun
<intelikey> and all the newbeez did a /exec -o cat /dev/urandom
<anir> sethk, i have followed the steps as given .. but why is the error message.. how can i rectify?
<liable> Chrisu: vim /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst
<rob1> nope.. not porn by the looks
<kaffeend> crimsun I managed to pause the screen at what I hope is the right place
<liable> Chrisu: you have to umount it first though!
<sethk> anir, my first guess is that it was installed in /usr/local/bin, and /usr/local/bin is not in your PATH
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*Karina18@*.adsl.terra.cl]  by crimsun
<sethk> anir, do    "type realplayer"  (I think it is realplayer; whatever the file is called) and see if it is found
<Chrisu> alright
<sethk> anir, if not, try    ls /usr/local/bin/realplayer
<sethk> anir, do   echo $PATH  to look at your search path
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Chrisu> man! vim /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst is for creating a new one !! ><
<Chrisu> haha... ******** taking note of that *********
<crimsun> kaffeend: as long as your motherboard recognizes it
<kaffeend> crimsun I dunno about that, but I wrote down some details anyway
<crimsun> kaffeend: shoot.
<kaffeend> well, I only found 1 device on the PCI Bus that was Multimedia
<kaffeend> Vendor is 1106
<anir> sethk, while specifying the path while installing do i have to use "[ ] "
<sethk> anir, no
<anir> ok
<kaffeend> crimsun: Device is 3059
<Chrisu> liable. I;m lost again..
<anir> sethk, i have installed in /usr/bin/RealPlayer
<Toran> How do I get quod libet to play mp3s? All of my other music players play them...
<Chrisu> How do I open menu.lst ?
<kaffeend> crimsun: am I heading in the right direction here?
<sethk> anir, then either you mistyped the error message, or you ran realplay instead of RealPlayer
<liable> Chrisu: did the mount command work?
<Chrisu> it seem like it
<sethk> kaffeend, there is only one device on the PCI bus.  A PCI bus device might list "unidentified", but it will never be missing
<liable> Chrisu: ls /rescue/boot/grub
<sethk> kaffeend, so could the device be disabled in the bios?
<anir> sethk, i am trying to open it from appliction>sound & video> realplayer
<kaffeend> sethk not that I could see
<sethk> anir, then right click on that menu, select properties, and see where it is trying to find it
<Chrisu> ls: /rescue/boot/grub: No such file or directory
<sethk> kaffeend, lspci _will_ show every device on the PCI bus, regardless of whether the kernel can identify it, or not
<liable> Chrisu: then the mount command didnt work..
<sethk> kaffeend, so if it isn't listed, you have to figure out why
<crimsun> kaffeend: that's a bit vague, but we can shoot in the dark
<Chrisu> ..
<liable> Chrisu: mount
<Chrisu> how was it ?
<crimsun> kaffeend: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<skar> pussfeller: thanks eog is what i needed
* kaffeend ducks
<liable> Chrisu: does it say /dev/hda4 is mounted on rescue?
<Chrisu> I mean, wha do I need to do ?
<anir> sethk, while right clicking .. no properties..:(
<Chrisu> no, it dpsn't say that.
<liable> Chrisu: mkdir /rescue
<kaffeend> well that did nothing
<liable> Chrisu: mount /dev/hda4 /rescue
<Chrisu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/rescue': File exists
<liable> Chrisu: ok, then just the mount command bit then
<kaffeend> sethk: what if I disable the AC97 controller?
<Chrisu> ccalright
<Chrisu> alright
<sethk> kaffeend, if it is disabled in the BIOS, then lspci will not list it
<Chrisu> :)
<crimsun> kaffeend: cat /proc/asound/cards
<liable> Chrisu: now try ls /rescue/boot
<kaffeend> 0 [V8237          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<kaffeend>                      VIA 8237 with ALC655 at 0xdc00, irq 22
<Chrisu> alright
<crimsun> kaffeend: lsmod output onto pastebin
<kaffeend> ok
<kaffeend> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<docgnome> Does anyone know of a webpage that describes how to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<liable> Chrisu: vim /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> I just installed a printer and printed a file in less than 2 minutes.  :)
<Chrisu> ok
<liable> sethk: gotta be a first on linux :P
<Chrisu> got this
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6187
<anir> ok tell me how do i remove the installed realplayer sethk
<anir> not the bin file..
<liable> Chrisu: now the vim one..
<mrkoje> sethk,  I also installed a printer and within minutes it was printing on Ubuntu.... that never happened for me before
<Wilf> why doesn't rhythmbox let you change the artist and title of songs?
<kaffeend> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6188
<Chrisu> ok.
<Chrisu> Here it is:         http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6189
<holycow> http://www.hamachi.cc/download  <-- wow,this looks cool
<liable> Wilf: because you didnt write/sing it! :P
<Wilf> itunes did :|
<Wilf> and winamp
<Wilf> and everything else windows :|
<RON2255> Hey Any one there I got problem with samsung scx 4216f printer
<liable> Chrisu: so go to the start of your kernels, and change (hd1,2) to (hd0,3)
<sethk> mrkoje, once you have a CUPS server up and running, the linux clients are a breeze.  Change one line in /etc/cups/client.conf, and the system finds the printer for you.
<crimsun> kaffeend: cat /proc/asound/devices --> pastebin
<Chrisu> o
<jenda> Is there an easy way to edit pdfs in Ubuntu
<Chrisu> ok
<Chrisu> got it.
<Chrisu> now ? :)
<liable> save and reboot
<Chrisu> ok.
<Chrisu> I'll be back ;)
<Amaranth> jenda: Not really.
<paulproteus|lapt> jenda: The only way I know is to open them up in The GIMP.
<paulproteus|lapt> That's not an "easy way", sadly.
<Amaranth> jenda: Unless Acrobat works in WINE I don't know of any editors.
<Amaranth> jenda: And Acrobat is _expensive_.
<jenda> Amaranth: I know... :(
<kaffeend> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6190
<jenda> paulproteus|lapt: GIMP is fine :)
* intelikey wont touch a pdf file.
<jenda> I know.
<crimsun> kaffeend: you need to make sure the bios is assigning the sb live an irq, because it's not being recognized.
<kaffeend> :s
<Packing_Kaiser> jenda: do you need to edit the pdf, or get the text out?
<crimsun> kaffeend: you can either force that physical slot to be assigned a particular irq in bios, or you can try physically moving the card
<RON2255> How do i install Samsung scx 4216f is there is any driver for that
<kaffeend> crimsun: I'm ot of my depth already
<Packing_Kaiser> RON2255: check what it says at linuxprinting.org
<kaffeend> I'll move the card to another slot
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me set up my mircophone in ubuntu?
<RON2255> Thanks
<sethk> kaffeend, did you do  lspci   and verify that it is listed?
<crimsun> kaffeend: sorry, but I need to go to bed. If someone else isn't able to help you resolve it, ping me later this evening (Mon Dec 26)
<kaffeend> crimsun: no worries - and thanks mate :D g'night
<kaffeend> sethk yep and it said AC97
<jenda> Packing_Kaiser: Edit the text in rather complex presentations. It doesn't necessarily have to be pdf - I can ask them to  make it a different format. Is there any such software for Ubuntu (free)?
<sethk> kaffeend, ok, that verifies that it's enabled in the BIOS
<kaffeend> sethk - that's the onboard tho
<sethk> kaffeend, and it isn't an IRQ Issue
<sethk> kaffeend, ok, you don't want the on board?
<DjDarkman> how can i use my microphone in ubuntu?
<kaffeend> hell no :P
<Packing_Kaiser> jenda: hm. not sure. you can export with openoffice, but not edit
<kaffeend> I have a Creative SB Live! 5.1
<sethk> kaffeend, in that case, go into the BIOS and _disable_ it
<kaffeend> why would I use onboard?
<jenda> Packing_Kaiser: Ah well
<kaffeend> sethk ok
<kaffeend> brb
<Packing_Kaiser> :|
<DjDarkman> how can i use my microphone in ubuntu?
<sethk> DjDarkman, plug it into the little hole
<Sneaky_Bastard> as a curious paperweight, perhaps
<Sneaky_Bastard> ;-)
<DjDarkman> sethk, ok next?
<sethk> DjDarkman, :)  turn up the level.  do you know how to set the level?
<Chrisu> okkk. Now I feel like an idior ><
<Chrisu> aha
<holycow> jenda, you dont 'edit' pdf files, you 'create them'
<sethk> DjDarkman, I installed skype on mine yesterday and used the mic for the first time, and that's all I needed to do
<holycow> and yeah as Packing_Kaiser said, openoffice is the standard way to create them
<Chrisu> I'm back again. :)
<DjDarkman> yes ,but it doesn`t seem to work and i`m confused ,i don`t understand wich sound system is ubuntu using
<sethk> holycow, you can edit a pdf file is you have the right program
<DjDarkman> that`s my provlem sethk ,my skype doesn`t work
<sethk> DjDarkman, disable everything that you don't want ubuntu to use.  It will make your life much easier.
<Chrisu> liable. I'm back
<sethk> DjDarkman, if you only have one sound system enabled, then you only have one little hole to plug the mic into.  :)
<DjDarkman> how can i disable esd?
<liable> Chrisu: yes, and what was the error now?
<Chrisu> Hoe you didn't get tired of me. You are the most helpful plp I've found voer here :)
<Chrisu> well, the same error
<Chrisu> only symbols
<DjDarkman> brb
<liable> Chrisu: ok, paste the file again :)
<Chrisu> Maybe I didn't save the manu correctly...
<jenda> I know about OO.org, no prob. But I need a good format to communicate with the print-works... and a good 'nix prog to create and edit.
<liable> prolly
<Chrisu> mount /dev/hda4 /rescue
<holycow> jenda, you are exporting print related material to pdf?
<Chrisu> oops
<sethk> jenda, there are more free programs that manipulate ps than pdf
<holycow> if that is the case consider scribus
<kaffeend> okies, sethk I've disabled AC97 onboard in the BIOS
<sethk> kaffeend, ok, now verify that you can see the sound blaster with lspci
<kaffeend> tried that
<sethk> kaffeend, it is there, or it isn't?
<kaffeend> sethk dunno what I'm lookin for here
<sethk> kaffeend, something like "multimedia controller"
<kaffeend> can't see it
<jenda> sethk: Yes I know. Thanks anyway. Hmm... what I need is communication with the printer. I will first ask what format they support.
<kaffeend> sethk maybe it's not seated correctly
<Chrisu> liable, I've mounted the device...
<liable> Chrisu: gimme the paste
<Chrisu> and I, ... again.. forgot how to get the menu.lst
<sethk> jenda, cups converts everything to postscript, so if you are using CUPS ...
<kaffeend> lol - Determinist has quit
<sethk> Chrisu, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> Chrisu, something like:   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chrisu> wow!
<Chrisu> now I got an error that I've never seen :P
<jenda> Isn't CUPS for printing... I'm a little lost now.
<liable> yes it is..
<Chrisu> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/boot/grub/menu.lst" -- using "application/*"
<Chrisu> Error: no write permission for file "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<sethk> Chrisu, you didn't use sudo
<liable> Chrisu: thats not the one you want....
<sethk> Chrisu, gedit is only one available editor
<liable> sethk: this is from a knoppix disk..
<Chrisu> !! haha...
<sethk> Chrisu, although the mime-type thing should be harmless
<ubotu> Chrisu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<sethk> liable, he didn't chroot?
<liable> Chrisu: vim /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst
<jenda> sethk: what about EPS format? I know they support that. Is it an open format, or is it at least supported by a FOSS program?
<sethk> jenda, EPS is just a postscript extension
<Chrisu> Swap file "/rescue/boot/grub/.menu.lst.swp" already exists!
<jenda> sethk: OK, and that means I can use that?
<sethk> jenda, just about everything you would use supports EPS
<Chrisu> . am.
<sethk> jenda, yes, you can use it.
<jenda> OK thanks :)
<jenda> And have you ever heard of Callisto?
<sethk> Chrisu, that is probably from running vi on it, and not stopping vi properly
<Chrisu> umm
<sethk> Chrisu, as long as you are sure you don't have a vi session floating around, you can delete the swp file
<liable> Chrisu: hrm you have a half edited file funky thing going on here..
<jenda> One of the projects was handed in in Callisto, and I have no clue about that either, sethk
<sethk> jenda, I don't really know anything about callisto, sorry
<kaffeend> !pastebin
<jenda> OK, neither does wikipedia :)
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<liable> Chrisu: do as sethk says and delete it and try again..
<Chrisu> ha ha ha.... well, I a havin fun tryng to fix this
<sethk> Chrisu, if you are using vim, you can just say "edit anyway" to the message about the swp file
<Chrisu> swapoff ?
<RON2255> guys I am trouble with Samsung SCx 4216F How do i install this printer
<kaffeend> sethk: result of lspci - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6191
<sethk> Chrisu, has nothing to do with swapoff
<Chrisu> here I go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6192
<sethk> Chrisu, swapoff is for swap partitions on the disk.  This is just a file used by the editor to do auto-save
<kaffeend> beat you, Chrisu
<kaffeend> :P
<Chrisu> ok.
<Chrisu> ha ha ha :D
<Chrisu> :)
<kaffeend> ;)
<liable> Chrisu: ok, you need to edit that line again..
<drcode> any one know if x11vnc can load at bot time?
<drcode> boot
<Chrisu> ok
<jenda> OK, thanks guys
<RON2255> Pls Pls Help me to install samsung scx 4216f printer
<kaffeend> jenda: anytime ;)
<sethk> drcode, sure, anything can load at boot time
<Chrisu> ammm... I opened menu.lst using konqueror ><
<drcode> I open file in /etc/inid.d
<drcode> and it didnt worked
<drcode> btw: xms all
<Chrisu> yey! I did it :P
<Chrisu> anyway... what should I change ?
<kaffeend> xms to you too drcode :D
<drcode> thanx
<Chrisu> ahh
<kaffeend> wilcommen
<Chrisu> looks like I didn't save it the last time
<liable> Chrisu: really? (hd1,2) -> (hd0,2)
<Chrisu> it still says "(hd1,2)
<pvh> Seveas repo is gone?
* kaffeend needs a cigarette
<Chrisu> it says:  -- INSERT -- W10: Warning: Changing a readonly file
<kaffeend> I always have a cigarette after fucking my system
<liable> Chrisu: then you didnt mount it properly or didnt do it in the knoppix root term or something..
<lws> Hello, I'm having trouble adding resolutions to my Xorg .  My monitor will do 1280x1024 @ 75hz gladly, but i am only allowed to select up to 1024x768 @ 60
<lws> How can I get this other mode?
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6193
<Chrisu> I'm using root.
<Chrisu> I did  "su"
<Chrisu> or should I say superuser :)
<liable> Chrisu: so delete the file
<kaffeend> lws just use system preferences, sceen resolution in Gnome
<Chrisu> amm, what's the command for it ?
<owner989> merry xmas
<liable> Chrisu: rm /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst.swp
<kaffeend> Christmas is sooo yesterday :D
<Chrisu> ok
<owner989> lol
<intelikey> lws sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Chrisu> rm /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst.swp
<Chrisu> rm: cannot lstat `/rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst.swp': No such file or directory
<intelikey> lws that will let you redo your xorg.conf with the option to enable higher rez
<kaffeend> sethk are you still around?
<eric_> does open office have a program similar to ms publisher
<Madpilot> eric_: for desktop publishing? Try Scribus
<slide> ok ffs wtf my comp is f*cking up
<liable> Chrisu: ls /rescue/boot/grub
<lws> kaffeend: that's the problem
<sethk> kaffeend, coming and going, why?
<lws> intellkey:oh
<eric_> I've heard of that, is that what I could use to create a flyer or signs, greeting cards
<kaffeend> sethk just wondering if you knew why I don't get sound in games?
<Chrisu> ah!
<monthos> disconnect
<Chrisu> I wans't using su
<slide> Im typing 'sudo ls' and i get back 'sudo: Can't open /var/run/sudo/brandon/0: Read-only file system'
<Madpilot> eric_: yes, it's a full-blown DTP program
<kaffeend> lws: do what MadPilot said ;)
<sethk> kaffeend, I'm not really a games expert.  I'd check that the levels are up (master and pcm), and that the sound server is running
<Chrisu> here:
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6194
<Madpilot> kaffeend: huh?
<Sneaky_Bastard> DTP = Dual Tongue Penetration ?
<sethk> slide, that message might be misleading.  Are you sure that user brandon is configured for sudo ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> :p
<Sneaky_Bastard> sorry
<eric_> thnx, I'm going to install it.  I'm glad this forum is here,
<slide> sethk, yes, ive been using sudo since i first installed this system (and like 2 seconds ago too)
<liable> Chrisu: um, are you using knoppix root term?
<Madpilot> Sneaky_Bastard: um, no. Desktop Publishing - much less interesting :P
<kaffeend> Madpilot - sorry I mistook you for someone else
<kaffeend> :)
<intelikey> too many egg nobs on his stick broom the problem is maybe Madpilot
<Chrisu> meaning? no, my fault. when I'd open menu.lst I wans't using sudo nor su
<Chrisu> I though I did
<liable> Chrisu: so its done now?
<kaffeend> lws: I meant do what intelikey said ;)
<Chrisu> let me try editing the menu again
<intelikey> thought i that
<sethk> slide, do mount, and make sure nothing is mounted read only
<newbiextrem> Is someone there having problem to access www.google.com ? ... It didn't work the last 2 days ... A confirmation would be really appreciated :D
<sethk> slide, mount with no arguments
<sethk> newbiextrem, works fine for me
<slide> sethk, hrm, /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<newbiextrem> oh, thanks sethk
<Chrisu> ahhh
<Chrisu> again...
<sethk> slide, the message has to be misleading, but I don't know what is really happening.
<lws> intelikey: It still didn't allow me to fix my refresh rate
<sethk> slide, try doing su, and editing as root
<slide> sethk, you see in what i just typed it says "errors=remount-ro" ?
<liable> Chrisu: theres a root terminal in the knoppix menu, use that..
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6195
<sethk> slide, yes, that's typical.
<liable> Chrisu: or there used to be, havent used it for a while..
<kaffeend> sethk: result of lspci - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6191 if you wouldn't mind having a look? :)
<intelikey> it does if you select the correct options durring the config.   you have to read the thing not just hit enter repetedly lws
<sethk> slide, usually that only applies during boot
<newbiextrem> "ping www.google.com
<newbiextrem> " doesn't seem to work for me :-s...
<newbiextrem> PING www.l.google.com (72.14.207.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<newbiextrem> thanks anyway :D
<Chrisu> ok, found Terminal SuserUser mode
<owner989> newbie you have no internet?
<liable> Chrisu: copy and paste    rm /rescue/boot/grub/.menu.lst.swp
<owner989> if you have dsl you may need to enable dhcp
<sethk> kaffeend, no audio
<Determinist> any idea how i could set up my side mouse buttons? i've already set Zaxismapping to 4 5 and set it to 5 buttons, any idea why it's still not working?
<slide> sethk, well, i cant do su b/c root has no password. and anything i run with sudo gives me that read only message
<newbiextrem> owner989 : I wonder how I could be there if not :)
<kaffeend> sethk ok thanks - maybe I'll try another slot
<sethk> slide, even sudo passwd   ?
<slide> sethk, yup
<sethk> slide, rescue disk time
<newbiextrem> (and please consider that i'm bad in english... I guess you've already seen it)
<slide> 'rescue disk', that the livecd? heh
<intelikey> for the refresh rate section lws it first asks if you want  simple normal or expert mode use something besides simple and you get to set the refresh not just the size in inches of your monitor.
<kaffeend> newbiextrem: not at all :D
<sethk> slide, either the live cd, or the install cd booted in rescue mode
<slide> sethk, what does 'rescue mode' do?
<linux_galore> is nov 18 the newest version of dapper drake ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> summons a hot life guard from Bay Watch
<slide> sethk, i mean i can boot up into the system and it works for a little bit
<Chrisu> rm: remove regular file `/rescue/boot/grub/.menu.lst.swp'?
<Sneaky_Bastard> ;-)
<liable> Chrisu: yes
<Chrisu> ok
<sethk> slide, if it really is remounting in read only mode, you would see a message about the remount in /var/log/messages
<sethk> slide, but you would also see ro as the current state in the mount output
<Sneaky_Bastard> Merry Christmas!!
<newbiextrem> well... that's frustating (normally I would search on Google but ... lol)
<kaffeend> Bah Humbug!
<Sneaky_Bastard> BTW, I saw Santa Claus tonight in The Chronicles of Narnia :o
<Sneaky_Bastard> o_O
<Chrisu> ")
<robitaille> linux_galore,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-2/ is the latest actual release
<linux_galore> I can see two CD's Flight-1 and Flight-2, is 2 the new version or just a second cd
<jcaine> hey all - I'm having problems with my dvd drives on ubuntu. Never had a problem but now, for some reason, nautilus shows my drives as "CD-ROM 1" and won't load any CDs - HELP!
<Chrisu> What do I do now, liable ?
<robitaille> linux_galore,  Flight-2 is the 2nd release of the test version of Dapper, released in mid-December
<liable> Chrisu: now edit it with vim..
<slide> sethk, lemmy try to reboot
<Chrisu> ok
<linux_galore> robitaille: thanks, bit confusing calling it CD ,makes me wonder if its a two cd distro
<Mabus06> how do you use a program installed using wine?
<linux_galore> CD2*
<intelikey> wine /path/file.exe
<jcaine> anyone?
<Chrisu> (hd1,2)  to .... (hd what ?
<Mabus06> intelikey, but it installed to C:/program files or whatever...
<liable> (hd0,3).. the same as the others..
<intelikey> so use find and enter the real path.
<Chrisu> (hd0,3) ?
<liable> yes
<intelikey> Mabus06 find ./ -name <filename.exe>
<newbiextrem> nothing in /etc/hosts ... if anyone has an idea or know where to search please let me know ... I'm dying :D
<liable> Chrisu: esc; shift +zz
<intelikey> slocate if you prefer
<newbiextrem> (maybe because it's 3 a.m. here ... lol)
<newbiextrem> sorry for disturbing you..
<Chrisu> liable.  have to change (hd1,2)  to (hd0,3) right ?
<linux_galore> ok downloading
<Chrisu> or it was somethign else?
<liable> Chrisu: thats correct
<Chrisu> :) alright
<linux_galore> gona boot mandriva of this machine starting to get bored with it
<linux_galore> got gentoo rr4 on my laptop
<Chrisu> alright!
<Chrisu> done.
<liable> Chrisu: now paste it again :)
<Chrisu> hoho.
<Chrisu> vim ?
<liable> you can just use cat or
<liable> cat /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst
<liable> Chrisu: just paste the relevent bit
<intelikey> less /rescue/boot/grub/menu.lst    :)
<liable> if knoppix has it :) or you can use the less more.. :P
<Chrisu> ok
<jcaine> hey all - I'm having problems with my dvd drives on ubuntu. Never had a problem but now, for some reason, nautilus shows my drives as "CD-ROM 1" and won't load any CDs - HELP!
<CaptainMorgan> nautilus is pissing me off...
<sethk> jcaine, other apps having problems with it?
<jcaine> sethk- yeah, totem etc. won't read any media cds either.
<sethk> jcaine, nothing changed?
<jcaine> sethk- none whatsoever, unless using apt-get to install Anjuta counts :(
<Chrisu> ok
<Chrisu> Here I am
<Chrisu> with the updates !! :P
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6196
<sethk> jcaine, shouldn't.  :)  although I suppose you never know.
<newbiextrem> Is my website accessible ? http://welcometux.ath.cx:65500/  ... My connexion is normally OK (only Google isn't responding :(...)
<newbiextrem> sorry guys :D
<liable> Chrisu: well, one thing to do now :)
<sethk> newbiextrem, the site looks fine
<Chrisu> reboot ;)
<jcaine> when I try to umount -a, and then mount -a, I get an error saying /dev and / is busy :(
<newbiextrem> oh Note : the site is really bad :).... thanks sethk :)
<newbiextrem> strange ...
<sethk> newbiextrem, make sure you don't have iptables blocking stuff
<newbiextrem> thanks it makes me feel better anyway...
<Chrisu> ok
<newbiextrem> yeah but now I didn't configure it
<Chrisu> BRB, liable :
<sethk> newbiextrem, just a thought.  it's one of the things that causes mysteries.  what happens if you do a traceroute for google.com?
<sethk> newbiextrem, www.google.com, that is
<newbiextrem> I'll use "Arno script" which is really good but actually the configuration is the same as default...
<newbiextrem> I'll try it ... thanks a lot !
<RON2255> Please I had tried to install samsung scx4216f but fail help me?
<intelikey> oh i have no mouse connected..... been on this long and just notices....
<RON2255> any one can help me becasue I am new to thos os
<HeartBT> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<RON2255> :-(
<HeartBT> ron wassup
<HeartBT> RON2255, whatstheprob?
<newbiextrem> sethk : the command is running but is a little bit slow... I'll make you a screenshot because you can access my *website* si it would be easy to follow...
<newbiextrem> so *
<RON2255> I cannot install samsung scx 4216f
<sethk> newbiextrem, traceroue is slow you mean?
<HeartBT> what is that?
<RON2255> A printer
<HeartBT> UGH.
<RON2255> I am new to Ubuntu
<RON2255> do not know anything only to install the os
<newbiextrem> yeah the command "traceroute www.google.com" I mean, sorry
<HeartBT> RON2255, new to linux as well.
<sethk> RON2255, linuxprinting.org
<Chrisu> I'm back !
<HeartBT> yeah, that's what I was about to suggest
<Chrisu> Now, everybody give me a warm welcome :)
<newbiextrem> actually I get always the samething :: 1 * * *    2 * * * .... now it's at 15 :)
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> rumour has it, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Chrisu> I feel like a dead meat now :D
<RON2255> I am suck to the bottom and I searched there can you help me
<newbiextrem> there is no error msgs, just an introduction : traceroute to www.l.google.com (72.14.207.104), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<HeartBT> here's a warm welcome to dead meat
<Chrisu> I feel like crying .....
<Chrisu> ><
<HeartBT> RON2255, give me a moment.
<sethk> newbiextrem, that's normal.
<Chrisu> But, I must be brave !
<RON2255> Thanks HB
<sethk> newbiextrem, can you ping it (by ip, not by name)?
<liable> Chrisu: ok, what happened this time?
<Chrisu> Hey, liable :)
<Chrisu> Chrisu here ;)
<newbiextrem> by name it didn't work, I'll try right now with the IP ! :)
<Chrisu> It still the same. It gave me Symbols.
<Chrisu> haha.
<HeartBT> RON2255, I don't even see that one listed!
<Chrisu> I admire you liable. You aren't tired of me. I'm glad.  :)
<liable> Chrisu: hrm, paste the file again..
<RON2255> Then i am dead
<Chrisu> yep
<RON2255> is it?
<HeartBT> RON2255, no, is that the full model number?
<newbiextrem> sethk, same problem ... I did " ping 72.14.207.104 " and I got one line which stay at : PING 72.14.207.104 (72.14.207.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<RON2255> Yes
<HeartBT> ugh
<newbiextrem> if I try with my website for example it is extremely quick and I got multiple lines...
<timfrost> newbiextrem,newbiextrem
<sethk> newbiextrem, ok, you have a hard problem
<sethk> newbiextrem, hard meaning there all the time, not difficult
<RON2255> Yes it is Samsung SCX-4216F may be 4Z16F???:)
<liable> !customer
<ubotu> liable: Wish i knew
<newbiextrem> I got it only with Google so I wonder what I could have done ?? ...
<intelikey> Chrisu and liable catch me up right quick on the error and the attempts to resolve and let me see if i can add a thought.
<timfrost> nwbiextrem, can you give us output from "netstat -nr"?
<HeartBT> RON2255, I don't even see it on their website.
<newbiextrem> ok, I'm going to do it ... just a moment :)
<sethk> newbiextrem, might not be you, might be your ISP has a caching server problem
<RON2255> So do I need to change the OS to damn XP
<HeartBT> RON2255, no, don't say that, you've come so far :)
<faisal_d> hey guys... i have OOo 1.9 installed, and need to do a network install of OOo... any ideas of how about to do it??
<Chrisu> ok, intelikey. thank you :)
<newbiextrem> timfrost, I have this with the netstat command : http://welcometux.ath.cx:65500/netstat.png
<RON2255> I know I am fed up and must learn how to operate this os bit difficult to me
<Chrisu> hold on guys..
<sethk> RON2255, follow the instructions at the web site I gave you
<PoW> How do I get the little recycle bin icon back on my bottom menu?
<RON2255> thanks sethk pls
<HeartBT> RON2255, found it.
<newbiextrem> sethk, I hope that it is my ISP, but how could I know ? oh...
<RON2255> Oh please!!!
<lws> inte: i did that it it didn't work 60hz is the max it'll give me
<sethk> RON2255, I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you are asking
<Mikelin> same here
<slide> sethk, ok, so i booted up the livecd, where is the rescue part? heh
<RON2255> My goodness I am asking to install a printer name samsung scx4216f
<sethk> slide, do a chroot and set the root password
<HeartBT> RON2255, that printer is fully supported under linux, there is a linux driver on their website.
<slide> sethk, ah hehe
<Chrisu> sorry
<Chrisu> I was late
<Chrisu> here is the update:
<liable> intelikey: quick run down, Chrisu played with gparted, system wont boot, we fixed fstab, then menu.lst now still playing with menu.lst
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6197
<RON2255> can you give me the url
<HeartBT> RON2255, one moment
<sethk> RON2255, it really isn't difficult.  You just need to follow the posted procedure at the site I gave you.  You can't expect anyone to type the whole thing in for you here
<Chrisu> What liable said.
<timfrost> newbiextrem, that looks OK (assuming that your router is at 192.168.1.1)  I agree with sethk that your ISP has a problem.
<RON2255> no cause I scerewed up everything again
<intelikey> Chrisu describ the problem for me please.
<Chrisu> ok
<Chrisu> Let me tell you guys from the beguining.
<newbiextrem> yeah my routeur is at 192.168.1.1 (if I enter this IP in Firefox, I can modify his configuration)... Thanks for your help ! :D
<newbiextrem> router *
<ispiked> Chrisu: does update-grub find your windows partitions and add them to menu.lst?
<HeartBT> RON2255, http://www.samsung.com/support/productsupport/download/Model_Select2.aspx?type=Printer%20and%20Multifunction&subtype=Multifunction%20Products&model=SCX-4216F&fileType=DR&LSSI=/include/SSI/us_left/LMenu_PrinterandMultifunction_MultifunctionProducts.sec&RSSI=/include/SSI/us_right/RMenu_PrinterandMultifunction.sec
<Chrisu> I wanted to give more space for my Ubuntu partition
<HeartBT> OUCH!
<ispiked> that's what I call tinyurl material.
<Chrisu> mo. update-grub dosn't fint it.
<HeartBT> looked small in the add bar.  wow.
<RON2255> I am now trying HB thanks
<liable> dont run update-grub as we havent fixed that part of menu.lst yet..
<Chrisu> ok
<Chrisu> guys, here is the story: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108037
<HeartBT> RON2255, the ubuntu link you should really go over, at least to augment the ones in that file.
<ispiked> liable: won't update-grub overwrite changes to menu.lst?
<Chrisu> I am ubuntu27 in the forums.
<Chrisu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108037
<yikes> anyone use amarok script on gnome?
<liable> ispiked: the groot and kopt values are wrong.
<intelikey> Chrisu you are running these commands from knoppix  with or without  chroot  prepended ?
<newbiextrem> Videotron is really bad as I can see... and they don't allow their users to create personal servers (I had to configure it on a different port...)
<newbiextrem> stupid ISP... thanks to you :)
<liable> intelikey: without a chroot
<apricot> please, how to run terminal in current nautilus directory?
<Chrisu> just after opening the terminal I put  "su"
<timfrost> Chrisu, do you have a PartitionMagic CD?
<owner989> just use gparted from the live cd
<Chrisu> I have partition Magick in Windows, at least  the installer.
<Chrisu> but, cannot boot Windows now ><
<ispiked> apricot: `apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal'.
<apricot> thank you
<faisal_d> guys, i'm running hoary and the other day i tried to do an upgrade to breezy like the forums say, and it broke my machine!!!
<faisal_d> how do i upgrade to breezy?
<RON2255> Thank you very much HB I am downloading the driver now
<Madpilot> faisal_d: did you follow the wiki's upgrade page?
<intelikey> liable try cd'ing to the ubuntu root and running  chroot . grub-update
<newbiextrem> Well... I feel a little bit sleepy... thanks again for you help and have a nice day !
<faisal_d> Madpilot.... yeah... it said change every occurence of hoary to breezy in the sources file... then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mabus06> how come when I try to install radiant, it gives me errors regarding 'pango', yet all the pango related packages I find in synaptic are installed
<Chrisu> and well, as you can see, I messed with /etc/fstab and menu.lst
<anir> hello
<HeartBT> RON2255, no prob.  while it's dl'ing, check out that site that was sent by whatshisnameagain
<anir> what is the command to remove application..??
<Chrisu> Sorry for the trouble guys/girls...
<Madpilot> faisal_d: there's a standard Breezy sources.list available - have you checked your working copy against that one?
<Chrisu> I guess it's too late over there....
<RON2255> Will come later for asking help thank you very much
<faisal_d> Madpilot: ah, no
<faisal_d> where can i get it from?
<liable> intelikey: grub seems installed fine, we ran just 'grub' and he has the grub screen just getting weird 'symbols'? at boot now..
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> faisal_d: see ubotu above ^^^
<sethk> liable, then grub didn't run fine, although it appeared to
<anir> can anyon ehelp me
<anir> hey sethk
<Chrisu> Have you ever had a virus in WIndows 98 that prevent you from booting? and it shows some symbols like faces and cards....
<faisal_d> Madpilot: great, thanx a lot :)
<liable> sethk: paste 6185
<Chrisu> that's what I see now. Only that there are few symbols
<intelikey> liable yeah that was for Chrisu.  but i still sujest doing that because he installed the grub code from the knoppix cd   and it may cause an error.
<anir> ooh.. my firefox is not running.. i cant access home folder.. whats happening..lol
<liable> intelikey: sure cant hurt to try although i have done it a couple of times from a knoppix cd without a chroot.
<Chrisu> ah.. pardon me
<intelikey> chrisu try cd'ing to the ubuntu root and running  chroot . grub-update
<sethk> liable, paste 6185?
<Chrisu> cd'ing ?
<liable> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6185
<intelikey> or even  chroot . grub-install /dev/hda
<sethk> liable, ok.  as I said, it appeared to run correctly
<intelikey> yes cd /<mountpoint>
<Chrisu> intelikey. I don't understand. Should I boot/run Ubuntu Live CD?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> Chrisu you are on what os now ?
<ccfiel> #xuhs
<Chrisu> Hey guys. It's 1:40 Am here. And I'm disturbing a "comrade" here who want to sleep...
<Chrisu> I am running Knoppix Live CD 4.0
<Chrisu> Well, guys. I will be here tomorrow.
<Chrisu> Hope to find you guys.
<liable> Chrisu: just try from the ubuntu cd, wont take long..
<intelikey> yeah you are cross installing with that use the ub live Chrisu ....  and good luck
<QMario> How do I do a nickname completion in gaim?
<intelikey> tab doesn't work ?
<QMario> Okay, it does.
<QMario> Thank you intelikey and Merry Christmas!!! :)
<one> any reason why i heard the default tinklebell on the login screen but it seems my sound doesn't work in X.. but i heard the little sound on the login manager (default login)
<Chrisu> Are you guys staying ?
<intelikey> np
<Chrisu> What time is it there ?
<intelikey> gmt-6
<liable> +10
<Chrisu> amm
<liable> or in human terms 1842 :)
<sethk> @localtime chrisu
<intelikey> you on the main land or island liable ?
<liable> nw qld
<Chrisu> ok.
<intelikey> ah
<Chrisu> ok
<Chrisu> I will boot Ubuntu Live CD
<Chrisu> BRB guys
<Chrisu> I will staying overnight if it necesary !
<Chrisu> ;)
<Toma-> how do you downgrade a package via apt? eg. libstdc++6?
<intelikey> apt don't have a reverse in it i don't think
<liable> use dpkg..
<Toma-> ok.
<liable> and good luck with dpendancies :P
<Toma-> yeh ns :D
<liable> much like using redhat i spose :)
<MadDingo73> why not suse
<MadDingo73> ?
<liable> whatever..
<MadDingo73> hehe
<faisal_d> guys... does anybody know where does apt store packages when it downloads them?
<liable> any of them i guess..
<one> what makes ubuntu more bloated than centos?
<liable> /var/cache/apt/..
<intelikey> i never had any dep problems with `orange cap'
<MadDingo73> anyone know just how many flavors there are, currently?
<one> it's a conspiracy, my computer vender doesn't want me using ubuntu!!!
<liable> distrowatch..
<intelikey> faisal_d /var/cache/apt/...
<MadDingo73> good. thanks
<faisal_d> thanx intelikey, liable :)
<intelikey> lol liable you didn't remember the last dir eithere...
<sethk> MadDingo73, I've seen serious problems with suse
<liable> haha
<intelikey> it's not partials    what is it.... if i had ubuntu i'd look and see.
<liable> archives
<intelikey> that's it.
<yikes> i was wondering if i can use user_xattr in my fstab for beagle, my filesystem is reiserfs
<Chrisu> Well, I'm back
<Chrisu> with ubuntu Live CD
<liable> ok, what does the live cd mount /hda on?
<intelikey> ok make sure the ubuntu root is mounted in /mnt or some place.  i haven't actually plaied with the live much either.
<Chrisu> ehh?
<intelikey>  /mnt/ i think
<Chrisu> Ubuntu Live CD dosn't mount any devices unless it's told by the user
<Chrisu> ammm
<liable> Chrisu: ok, we'll do it much the same as before. mkdir /rescue && mount /dev/hda4 /rescue && chroot rescue
<Chrisu> sd
<Chrisu> ??
<Chrisu> weird
<liable> Chrisu: i spose you need to umount /dev/hda4 first..
<Chrisu> \
<Chrisu> I cann't put back \
<Chrisu> \media
<liable> eh?
<Chrisu> that's where Ubuntu usually mount, if I remember correctly...
<intelikey> Chrisu no it is /
<puff> What do people recommend for writing a CD?
<Chrisu> yep
<Chrisu> I cannot put that
<intelikey> you are not in windows any more toto
<Chrisu> For some weird reason Ubuntu dosn't allow me to put the other \
<liable> puff: xcdroast, k3b, cdrecord..
<owner989> k3b is the best
<owner989> but no cover editor
<Chrisu> ><
<intelikey> !start an editor war
<liable> all front ends for cdrecord/growisofs.
<ubotu> intelikey: Bugger all, i dunno
<intelikey> !start a editor war
<ubotu> intelikey: Are you on ritalin?
<intelikey> ubotu you dope.
<ubotu> intelikey: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Madpilot> puff: what're you burning? if it's data or an ISO, use the file manager's built-in burner
<liable> intelikey: ubotu isnt as smart as dpkg :P
<Chrisu> ahh. ok, I'm read to do anything now : D
<liable> Chrisu: umount /dev/hda4
<Chrisu> ok
<liable> Chrisu: mkdir /rescue && mount /dev/hda4 /rescue && chroot rescue
<puff> Madpilot: ISO.
<Chrisu> umount: /dev/hda4 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<intelikey> liable that last will fail
<liable> Chrisu: grub-install /dev/hda
<liable> intelikey: it will?
<puff> Madpilot: Where would I find this built-in burner?
<intelikey> liable slow down cowboy
<Chrisu> ubotu, what language do you speak ?
<ubotu> Chrisu: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<intelikey> yes it will
<Madpilot> puff: in Ubuntu's file manager, right-click on your ISO file, select the "Burn To Disc" option - done!
<liable> intelikey: all he's gotta do is copy and paste..
<Chrisu> Never mind ubotu.
<intelikey> liable chroot without a command or dir will fail.
<intelikey> that's not the way chroot works
<liable> err, correct chroot /rescue..
<liable> no need for /bin/bash though..
<Madpilot> Chrisu: you do know that ubotu is a bot, I hope? :)
<intelikey> chroot /rescue grub-install
<intelikey> chroot /rescue grub-install /dev/hda
<Chrisu> man
<Chrisu> so it is a bot...
<Chrisu> haha
<puff> No "burn to disc" but there is a "Write to disc"
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<intelikey> Chrisu if you have your ubuntu partition mounted on /rescue to that last line i posted ^
<liable> intelikey: dont want to get into it, but i have chrooted many times without a command suffix.
<puff> Madpilot: Thanks!
<Chrisu> guys
<Chrisu> I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6199
<liable> intelikey: not with the ubuntu disk my you though.
<intelikey> yes it will run a shell if you only supply a dir liable
<st3f> hi all
<st3f> merry christmas
<liable> mind*
<intelikey> but with no arg it will fail.
<intelikey> that is what i was saying ^ up there
<Madpilot> puff: more info here, if you need it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<liable> hrm, i have chrooted without an arg, but anyway.. back to the problem :)
<intelikey> tty5 [greg$~]  chroot
<intelikey> chroot: too few arguments
<liable> no, chroot foo
<liable> err /foo
<Chrisu> here
<intelikey> that is not without an arg
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6200
<lws> argh
<faisal_d> guys.. where does OO gets installed in hoary? /usr/share/openoffice contains only one file!!
<liable> intelikey: ah, ok i understand now :) but if you look at the first command there was rescue, but not /rescue..
<factotum> Alright, I got a Mac G4 a few months back, but for some reason I'm still liking linux more, am I crazy?
<factotum> This isn't even a server or anything, just a regular home system
<heth> hey:) Merry Christmas :)
<liable> Chrisu: ls /     does rescue exist?
<Chrisu> let me see
<youngcoder> factotum, ur not crazy u just got sucked in by linux
<factotum> merry xmas, but i think its boxing day now
<michael_> im usin kde
<michael_> how do i play cds
<heth> can somebody tell me how much space I need in my hdd for Full CD Instalation?
<intelikey> Chrisu sudo chroot /rescue grub-install /dev/hd  <--- bad address  it's  /dev/hda
<michael_> i was able to do it in gnome
<factotum> youngcoder: I guess so, I even threw slackware on my old system, just because
<Wilf> factotum, swap you the G4 for my Athlon? ;)
<youngcoder> factotum, ive never used slackware
<Chrisu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6201
<factotum> Wilf hah!
<liable> can you not be root on the live disk?
<michael_> is ubuntu debian based?
<Chrisu> liable: yeah, rescue is in /
<eric_> I was just curious will I have to worry about things like disk scan and defrag like in windows?
<faisal_d> michael_ yes
<Wilf> factotum, was worth a try...
<michael_> ok, anyone here usin kde and wine
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ sudo chroot /rescue grub-install /dev/hda
<Chrisu> chroot: cannot run command `grub-install': No such file or directory
<Chousuke> eric_: no.
<Chousuke> eric_: At least I never do.
<youngcoder> heth, it depends on what you plan on doing with your computer
<liable> Chrisu: chroot /rescue
<faisal_d> eric_ linux automatically does defrag... no need to worry about that :)
<Chrisu> ..
<Chrisu> chroot: cannot change root directory to /rescu: No such file or directory
<liable> Chrisu: or sudo chroot /rescue..
<factotum> well I might turn the other slackware system into a local web server to play around with. I've been playing around with xhtml,css and php more an photoshop and illustrator less... never thought I would go that way, its fun though
<Jared> ..where can i find instructions about libcssdvd package?
<liable> Chrisu: typo!
<eric_> that's good, I just remember having to do that with windows, or registry problems
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ sudo chroot /rescue
<Chrisu> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<lws> goddamn Xorg
<lws> why won't it accept my modeline?!!
<lws> where are these default 1280x1024 modes coming from?!
<faisal_d> eric_ ... there is no registry either :-D
<Jared> liable do you know where i can get the encoder libcssdvd?
<michael_> anyone here usin wine?
<intelikey> Chrisu is there files in /rescue ?
<factotum> oh well, 4 years of college for graphic design and ad media..got me into creating web pages...odd
<eric_> thanks for the info, Linux is just a load off my mind.
<liable> Jared: /usr/share/doc/libcssdvd :)
<heth> hey... heyyy??:))))
<Chrisu> let me c
<heth> somebody?
<Jared> ...i mean to download and install it liable
<youngcoder> heth i answered you a sec go
<liable> Chrisu: ls /rescue
<eric_> With windows you had to worry about all of that stuff to keep it running
<heth> o, sorry i havent saw it
<Chrisu> no
<Chrisu> there is no file at all
<Chrisu> not a single one
<liable> Jared: yes, go there and read :)
<michael_> wine?
<intelikey> Chrisu you don't have the ubuntu install mounted there
<Jared> okay
<youngcoder> heth, it depends on what you plan to do with your computer
<heth> youngcoder, i saw it, am, desktop system
<faisal_d> eric_ with windows... there are so many other things to worry about... like viruses
<Chrisu> intelikey: mmm ?
<heth> just a simple full install
<liable> Chrisu: mount /dev/hda4 /rescue
<factotum> honestly I wouldnt mind getting rid of the mac sometime soon, but my wife is in love with it
<Jared> i don't have libcssdvd there....i need to download it
<Jared> off the internet....
<heth> youngcoder, i just don't know how much space i need for this, because i'm separating my windows partitions
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ mount /dev/hda4 /rescu
<Chrisu> mount: only root can do that
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda4 /rescu
<Chrisu> mount: mount point /rescu does not exist
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$
<eric_> I'm in love with linux, Ubuntu to be exact.
<heth> youngcoder, to get some space.
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone....
<faisal_d> eric_ ubuntu is great... but i have friends who swear by Gentoo...
<intelikey> chrism   the    e   on the end of rescue
<Jared> i am going to do a dual boot and i need to know....do i need to install windows or linux first.....
<Chrisu> hello Inf3ctedFx
<faisal_d> There moto is "if it moves, compile it"
<liable> Chrisu: typos again..
<heth> eric_, simple, beautiful and free, what more :)
<Inf3ctedFx> Jared:  I'll recomend u install windows first
<Chrisu> .. haha
<Inf3ctedFx> so Linux can recognize windows partition and boot sector
<eric_> My exact thoughts,  This is my first attempt at using linux and so far so great
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello Chrisu
<intelikey> liable i think he is copy and pasting but starting at the next to the last char of the post.
<Jared> someone told me that i wouldn't be able to do that
<liable> intelikey: ah
<Chrisu> hello Inf3ctedFx ;)
<Inf3ctedFx> Jared:  I have windows forst on mu HD
<eric_> I tried mepis once and didn't care for it.
<faisal_d> Jared... don't try to do linux then windows, unless you are a masochist
<liable> Jared: actaully i think you want /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3.. :)
<Inf3ctedFx> the when I install ubuntu, it recognize my windows partition itself
<Jared> okay
<liable> Jared: if i understand you right..
<Inf3ctedFx> Jared: install win first, the partiton ur HD with partiton magic or something like that
<Chrisu> am..
<intelikey> Chrisu get it mounted ok ?
<Inf3ctedFx> after that linux will do everything 4 u
<mynullvoid> anyone managed to convert vob (dvd) to mp4 (for psp)? I need guide please
<Chrisu> ready
<liable> Jared: theres a shell script you can run..
<Chrisu> it's mounted now ;)
<liable> yay!
<faisal_d> guys, i apt-getted OOo 1.9 on hoary... but now, i realize i need to do a network install of OO... how can i go about that?
<Chrisu> :D
<liable> chroot /rescue
<intelikey> now try the    'sudo chroot /rescue grub-install '  command
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ chroot /rescue
<Chrisu> chroot: cannot change root directory to /rescue: Operation not permitted
<Chrisu> ubuntu@66-190-246-254:~$ sudo chroot /rescue
<Chrisu> root@66-190-246-254:/#
<liable> sweet
<Inf3ctedFx> Chrisu:  as a root
<liable> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Chrisu> yeah :D
<Inf3ctedFx> xD
<intelikey>  'grub-install '
<Chrisu> root@66-190-246-254:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<Chrisu> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Chrisu> root@66-190-246-254:/#
<liable> oh bugger.. thats the problem with running grub-install in a chroot..
<faisal_d> anybody can help me with my OpenOffice question??
<liable> Chrisu: ok we try with just grub (although it will prolly fail too..)
<liable> Chrisu: grub
<liable> Chrisu: root (hd0,3)
<liable> Chrisu: setup (hd0)
<lws> inte, yo
<youngcoder> faisal_d, you have to ask the question to find out :)
<liable> Chrisu: quit
<intelikey> lws yes
<faisal_d> youngcoder, i did... twice :(
<intelikey> lws what is ?
<Chrisu> grub> root (hd0,3)
<Chrisu>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<lws> intelikey: That didn't work . I used medium for the refresh range config.  There's nothing in there for 1280x1024@75 hz.  if i select 1600x1200@75 or 85 it still doesn't work
<Chrisu> there is soemthing weird...  I don't have any single ext2fs partition... never had one
<lws> intelikey: and i have no idea what to specify under advanced as my refresh rate
<michael_> anyone here use wine?
<Inf3ctedFx> I did  michael_
<Inf3ctedFx> why?
<Chrisu> grub> setup (hd0)
<Chrisu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<Chrisu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<Chrisu>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<Chrisu>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.
<Chrisu> succeeded
<michael_> is it any good, is it worth it?
<Chrisu>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,3)/boot/grub/stage2
<Chrisu> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<Chrisu> Done.
<intelikey> ah ok then the 1600 is too high lws ?
<Chrisu> Hope I am not disturbing by my paste to anyone.
<youngcoder> faisal_d, what kind of network install are you talking about having to do?
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  Hell yeah
<Inf3ctedFx> what do u want to use it for michael_ ?
<heth> good day people! i love you ;) i really appreciate the kindness here:)
<lws> intelikey: no my monitor will do 1600x1200@60hz, it asks you to specify the max
<intelikey> lws when you say doesn't work   for the 1600 what exactly does  'doesnt work' mean ?
<youngcoder> hethhappy holidays!
<faisal_d> youngcoder, i have no idea... what i want is this: http://udk.openoffice.org/python/oood/ and it requires a net install... probably to allow others in your domain to use your OO installation
<lws> intelikey: if i specify any of the 1600x1200, regardless of what refresh i specify them at, 1280x1024 still only allows me to select 60 hz
<youngcoder> oops
<michael_> like office, skype, win apps like that
<Inf3ctedFx> skype there is one for linux..
<liable> Chrisu: try a reboot i guess..
<Chrisu> ok.
<faisal_d> michael_ office: use OpenOffice, or crossover office if you must use M$ office
<Chrisu> BRB guys :)
<michael_> office?
<Inf3ctedFx> Office u have OpenOffice michael_  what else
<Chrisu> I will reboot
<faisal_d> michael_ skype there is a linux version
<michael_> well wat else would u use, wine for, i heard its awesome
<faisal_d> michael_ for games try out cedega: www.transgaming.com
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  skype?? there is one for linux but I'll recomend u Gizmo Project much better
<jenda> michael_: Open Office is a lot better than MS Office.
<intelikey> hmmm lws   i don't know then.  i thought i remembered seeing that as an option but i can't call you wrong, so i don't know.
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  what is the point u want to use wind appl. on linux?  linux has everything windows offer 4 free
<youngcoder> faisal_d, ok so u downloaded the zip file and unzipped it and got what errors?
<lws> intelikey: I dunno, and i don't know how to find my vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<liable> Inf3ctedFx: not everything..
<liable> Inf3ctedFx: unfortunately..
<cmptrman> Could anyone help me. I have a file that I cant delete as root.
<faisal_d> youngcoder: in the first step the setup -d ... it keeps on saying command not found... and i am in the openoffice directory
<michael_> mmm image editing, audio editing, i cant seem to get audio workin as well on kde than gnome
<Inf3ctedFx> liable:  so far everything I need, linux has it
<faisal_d> cmptrman: what fiel is that?
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  linux hjas audio editions here also
<Inf3ctedFx> for me works perfect
<cmptrman> its the libexif.so.10.0.0
<intelikey> lws you could search at    monitorworld.com   and see if they know the horizantal and vertical ranges for your monitor and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  by hand
<liable> Inf3ctedFx: yes, but there are some things out there that are only done for windows (even free apps) but hopefully they will run in wine anyway..
<michael_> nuuthin that adds up to adobe audition of audcaity...
<faisal_d> it's an so -shared library. Probably something is using it
<michael_> i still have win xp installed on another partition
<michael_> mmmm, how do i mount my win xp parition?
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  me2, but I use wine just for games...
<faisal_d> cmptrmanthere's a command to find out what are the dependencies...maybe ldconfig?
<Ooze> faisal_d: he couldn't delete it from a live cd either.
<lws> intelikey, nope, not there
<lws> intelikey, i have a D1726T-HS
<michael_> ok so u use wine for games, would halo work on wine?
<faisal_d> dude... wine does NOT do games...
<Ooze> faisal_d: We couldn't change permissions on it, or reinstall it. It denies root access.
<Chrisu> I'm back again guys !!
<Chrisu> :D
<Inf3ctedFx> faisal_d:  I play Couter Strike here on linux no problem at all
<faisal_d> michael_ what you need is wineX or as it have become known Cedega
<grayman_> well
<Chrisu> Hope I joined your clan by now : P
<owner989> cedega sucks also
<grayman_> alot of fps have a linux driver
<owner989> but you can try it
<faisal_d> Ooze: really?? that is very interesting
<grayman_> so theres no need in wine too
<michael_> is cadega free, and would halo work on it?
<Ooze> faisal_d: I thought so too.
<owner989> cedega is not free
<liable> lws: you could try hwinfo also..
<Inf3ctedFx> faisal_d:  yes.. and works just fine... kind of laggy but it works
<liable> Chrisu: it worked yay!
<owner989> but they have a trial or something
<intelikey> lws AAMAZING ?
<Chrisu> Liable,
<liable> Chrisu:
<Chrisu> Liable and Intelikey !! I love you guys !!
<owner989> for example, cedega plays counterstrike, but not battlefield 1942, even though its listed as working on their website
<lws> ii tried ddcprobe
<michael_> how to install a .deb file?
<owner989> dpkg -i michael
<faisal_d> Cedega isn't free, requries a $5/month subscription... check http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/ for a list of games it runs
<intelikey> michael_ dpkg -i
<Chrisu> BYT, I wanted to ask you liable. how do you know if I faild or not ?
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  dpkg -i the_file_name.deb
* liable notes the chroot requirement..
<lws> liable, what's that?
<youngcoder> faisal_d, did you start a new multi-user installation by using         start $ setup -net
<youngcoder> ?
<owner989> the best idea is to install windows 98 or 2000 using vmware player
<liable> lws: aptitude show hwinfo :)
<owner989> or something similar
<cafebabe> newbie question: I'm using "apt-get install " to install a package, is it possible to download it somehow, and then install from local hard drive?
<owner989> there are guides on ubuntu forums
<faisal_d> youngcoder: no... that's my question... how do i do that? it's not accepting the command.. and i did a normal apt-get install for openoffice 1.9
<michael_> how do i dpkg?
<Inf3ctedFx> cafebabe:  yes, download the package the do a dpkg -i name_of_the_package.deb
<cafebabe> thank you!
<Chrisu> Liable. Sonn I shall gain more knowledge about Linux and their surroundings... just like you :)
<Chrisu> Thank you again
<grayman_> michael_, in shell
<Ooze> faisal_d: /j #LinuxHelp
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  on the terminal type dpkg -i blablbal
<Chrisu> You guys are my heroes !!
<Ooze> faisal_d: oops
<faisal_d> Ooze: i didn't get that !!
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<owner989> wine is decent because it can play media player 7 and IE 6
<intelikey> michael_  it is CLI  command
<michael_> how do i mount my win xp parition on my linux partion
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<faisal_d> is it NTFS?
<grayman_> why anyone would need IE and mediaplayer on linux?
<faisal_d> grayman_ : what? did somebody ask for that??
<intelikey> need or want.....
<Inf3ctedFx> michael_:  u have to create a partiton poitn forst// if u r on ubuntu I'll recoment u create the point of mount on /media
<Chrisu> well...
<michael_> yes it is ntfs, yes i understand ill only be able to read files off it
<grayman_> owner989 wine is decent because it can play media player 7 and IE 6
<Madpilot> the only reason you'd ever need IE is if you build websites, because IE breaks HTML in special ways...
<grayman_> he did
<owner989> grayman, it showcases its abilities
<liable> Chrisu: have fun, and be carefull with gparted! :)
<grayman_> ah
<faisal_d> grayman_ sorry, just saw the post :)
<Chrisu> I have to go to sleep. Thank you guys. Muchas gracias.  [doumo arigatou] 
<michael_> ill log out and go in to gnome and infected can u guide me through it please?
<Chrisu> yeah, now I know how dangerous it is : P
<intelikey> and weeners and navhos to you
<owner989> besides imbedded wmv videos work perfectly in ie6 under wine
<youngcoder> faisal_d, i dont know what to tell you i hae never tried this before
<owner989> not thats really good as an everyday browser
<intelikey> errr nacho's  ^
<faisal_d> youngcoder: thanx for trying anyway :)
<youngcoder> faisal_d, well the wierd command make me wonder tho
<faisal_d> youngcoder: thank you, so i am not going insane? you too think it's weird :-D
<kevor> Hi there, what is different between a debian base system that can receive mails, and a ubuntu system that can't?
<kevor> other words, what do i need to install to receive mails on this ubuntu box
<intelikey> oh lws it's a Sony Trinitron 17" ?
<slide> Is there anyway to make sound-juicer rip my own directory scheme? The one i want isnt listed in its preferences.
<youngcoder> faisal_d, i it was copied from an email so there must be some kind of error in the command
<faisal_d> youngcoder: if only i could find the original e-mail
<grayman_> kevor, what do you mean? you get mail with an email client
<faisal_d> kevor: what do you mean?
<youngcoder> faisal_d, lol ya no kidding.. you could contact the site and ask them what the heck they are thinking tho
<faisal_d> kevor: you mean you want to setup a mail server?
<kevor> just get mail to your /var/mail
<Sepheebear> kevor: it depends. if you want to simply pull from another mail server, use fetchmail or getmail. if you want to setup a smtp server install postfix or exim
<grayman_> errrrrrr
<kevor> what's installed on debian by default?
<grayman_> i dont get that one
<faisal_d> kevor: i think the default is postfix, but not sure though
<Sepheebear> debian i think still uses exim
<Sepheebear> by default
<kevor> hmm, maybe check #debian out :P
<lws> intelikey, i guess
<kevor> a default install of debian can just receive mails to user@ip
<intelikey> lws  H Freq/ V Freq:       30-85 khz / 48-150 hz
<lws> intelikey, i figured out the refresh ranges, hwinfo --monitor gave it to me
<grayman_> you want to setup a lan mail service, local system reports by email or want to get emails from the ent
<grayman_> ?
<grayman_> *net
<lws> intelikey, not quite that good, 31-85 50-100
<kevor> grayman_: just want 'm from the net, like if someone wants to send me a file of 4 gig, he can just mail it..
<intelikey> lws do a 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf '   and try that i pasted. it's supposed to be for your monitor
<grayman_> why not to use a normal mail calient?
<youngcoder> hey faisal_d did you try running those commands through the python interpreter in konsole?
<lws> intelikey, normally i wouldn't care about it being 60 hz. but with proper gamma it's really annoying  on MacOS X
<owner989> 60hz is fine on an LCD screen
<lws> intelikey, i have a KVM and it's really slow to switch between modes on this monitor.  So if all the computers are the same res and refresh i can swap between computers on my KVM without any flickering
<Sepheebear> IMHO setting up a mail server without a static ip is much more work than its worth
<faisal_d> youngcoder: no... i thought i needed the OO binaries...
<faisal_d> youngcoder: going to try it now, thanx for the idea... never crossed my mind
<faisal_d> youngcoder: ah, i just rememberd, how do you open a python shell??
<grayman_> and sending a 4gig file by email is not a good idea
<Sepheebear> faisal_d: fire up a terminal and type in "python"
<grayman_> better setup an ftp or something
<youngcoder> session-->python
<lws> intelikey, I got it working, thank you for all your help
<intelikey> sure lws   oh and  http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/dell/17hstrinitron.html  might work too.
<intelikey> you bet.
<faisal_d> youngcoder: no, they didn't work
<lws> intelikey, in the future. hwinfo --monitor works very well :)
<youngcoder> dang
<intelikey> on some hardware yes.
<youngcoder> well im off... happy holidays
<intelikey> happy holy days
<faisal_d> youngcoder: thanx, and happy holidays to you
<raquen> salve a tutti
<raquen> qualcuno mi pu dire il comando per entrare in una cartella
<Inf3ctedFx> raquen:  entiendo italiano pero no mucho :)
<intelikey> the dickens you say.
<Inf3ctedFx> raquen:  what to know the command to get acces to a file
<raquen> sorry.. the command for enter on a folder
<Inf3ctedFx> raquen: said: somebody can tell me the command to get access to a foder
<intelikey> the chmod  or  chown  or just how to find it ?
<eek-0> wewt
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> i have a question
<eek-0> is there anyway for me to tell what version of ubuntu i have by using a command in the terminal?
<Inf3ctedFx> raquen:  from italy?
<intelikey> uname
<Inf3ctedFx> uname -a
<michael_> anyone here use wireless internet?
<intelikey> -r actually
<raquen> Inf3ctedFx yes.. thanks
<liable> michael_: no. no-one :P
<Inf3ctedFx> no problema raquen
<eek-0> err
<eek-0> uname just says linux
<eek-0> on
<eek-0> uname r
<Inf3ctedFx> raquen:  where do u want to access?
<michael_> oh damm, cause i want help with settin up wireless, is it possible?
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0: uname -a or uname -r
<eek-0> well
<eek-0> i have version 5.04
<faisal_d> inf3ctedFx, neither... i tried themnow
<eek-0> root@bradley:/home/ace # uname -r
<eek-0> 2.6.10-5-386
<eek-0> root@bradley:/home/ace # uname -a
<raquen> I want install this programm
<eek-0> and its says that
<faisal_d> eek-0 that's horay hedghog
<anir> hello
<intelikey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<anir> how are you all..
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  well i believe  the best way is check ur sources.list
<eek-0> eh?
<anir> i have a problem..
<anir> i need help
<michael_> wirelss internet?
<faisal_d> eek-0, ubunut 5.04 is called hoary hedgehog
<eek-0> duh
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0: check if in ur sources.list said something like horay or breezy
<anir> can a wise one assist me??
<eek-0> where is that
<anir> please
<Inf3ctedFx> *hoary actually
<eek-0> anir, what's wrong?
<faisal_d> eek-0... /etc/apt/sources.list
<jenda> anir: ask
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  cd /etc/apt/  then do nano sources.list
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> i know how to navigate
<Inf3ctedFx> ok so.. go to sources.list then do a "nano:
<LCamel_> hello ... is it possible to tell "make-kpkg" to use gcc 4.0 ?
<eek-0> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main $
<Inf3ctedFx> or pico  or vi or whatever edito u want to use
<eek-0> hah
<eek-0> pico
<eek-0> vi
<eek-0> ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hoary
<Inf3ctedFx> I use breezy
<Inf3ctedFx> :)
<eek-0> eh
<eek-0> im fixing to install slackware
<anir> eek-0, jenda while loggin on.. it shows a message that my $ home/.dmrc should be owned by a user and set 644 permission.. how to go about it.. because of it i am not been abloe to run firefox and some programs.
<Determinist> LCamel_, i'm willing to guess make-kpkg has nothing to do with gcc... but i may be wrong, either way, CC=gcc-4.0 and export CC prior to make-kpkg should do the trick
<eek-0> use sudo?
<eek-0> umm
<eek-0> Inf3ctedFx, umm...would it be hard to compile KDE?
<faisal_d> anir... try sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<Inf3ctedFx> use kubuntu
<eek-0> ?
<eek-0> kubuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  use kubuntu
<eek-0> fool
<Inf3ctedFx> is the KDE fpor ubuntu
<eek-0> im fixing to install slack
<jenda> anir: sudo chmod 644 $home/.dmrc - but I'll check that first
<Inf3ctedFx> ubuntu = gnome  kbuntu =KDE
<eek-0> DUDE
<Inf3ctedFx> :)
<eek-0> IM FIXING TO GET OFF OF UBUNTU
<ompaul> eek-0, so go to #slackware
<LCamel_> Determinist: thanks ... i have tried "CC=gcc-4.0 sudo make-kpkg --initrd ..." but it keeps asking for gcc-3.4
<eek-0> good idea
<intelikey> anir 'sudo chown anir:anir .wmrc ;chmod 644 .wmrc '
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh on slack
<Determinist> eek-0, then do so and stop being annoying.
<kventil> cheerio
<eek-0> stfu
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  its beena while I sue slack
<eek-0> ahh
<ompaul> eek-0, why are you here?
<michael_> u can have kde under ubuntu
<jenda> anir: OK, listen to intelikey :)
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  this channel said #UBUNTU xD
<eek-0> yea i know
<michael_> just log off click session then clikc kde then log in
<michael_> geez
<anir> intelikey, chown: cannot access `.wmrc': No such file or directory
<anir> chmod: cannot access `.wmrc': No such file or directory
<Determinist> LCamel_, erm, i guess you've done export ... right?
<anir> jenda it shows an error
<Inf3ctedFx> but eek-0  u might check www.linuxpackage.net
<alekz> hi, anyone knows any "hacking" game for linux ?
<LCamel_> Determinist: yes ..
<Inf3ctedFx> those r the package for slack
<eek-0> eh
<eek-0> ahh, thanks
<intelikey> anir you must be in the same directory.
<Determinist> LCamel_, you trying to compile a kernel?
<faisal_d> anir: do sudo chown anir.anir ~/.dmrc then sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<Determinist> LCamel_, duh, disregard that please
<Inf3ctedFx> but as far as I know eek-0  slack comes with gnome and KDE
<eek-0> no
<LCamel_> Determinist: yes, i'm going to compile 2.6.12
<eek-0> not the first disc only
<Inf3ctedFx> ?
<jenda> anir: what error?
<eek-0> apt-get install kde?
<Determinist> LCamel_, why not compile using gcc-3.4 tho?
<intelikey> anir  i assumed the user name was your nick name if not change it accordingly.
<Inf3ctedFx> when I used to use slack I have to use 3 disk
<michael_> kde is already installed eek
<intelikey> anir 'sudo chown anir:anir .wmrc ;chmod 644 .wmrc '
<michael_> no need
<Inf3ctedFx> to install the whole slackware
<eek-0> michael_, on slackware?
<ompaul> eek-0, lets look at it this way - sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop << you get a nice enough kde env under Ubuntu
<eek-0> the first disc only
<eek-0> you fool
<eek-0> you haven't been paying attention
<michael_> wat u mean slackware?
<Determinist> ohh, someone kick this asshole already
<eek-0> slackware...
<ompaul> eek-0, lean now please
<eek-0> as in another OS
<ompaul> leave even
<LCamel_> Determinist: because 4.0 is right there ... and Debian.src.changelog has mentioned some changes for compiling under gcc4.0
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<eek-0> ompaul, shut the fuck up
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  there is not reaso to trade someone like that dude
<anir> intelikey,  cannot access `.wmrc': No such file or directory
<eek-0> eh?
<eek-0> Inf3ctedFx, that site doesn't work
<Inf3ctedFx> u came here 4 help.. and beside u came to the wrong channel
<eek-0> linuxpackage.net
<jenda> eek-0: You have been banned yesterday already
<eek-0> haha
<intelikey> anir   do ' cd '   first and try again.
<eek-0> good
<mike_> Where is grub.conf located ?
<Determinist> LCamel_, i see. i'll try looking around for an answer to that, but cant say i can help with that mate, sorry :)
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  http://www.linuxpackages.net/
<eek-0> mike_, whereis grub.conf
<LCamel_> Determinist: i'm considering create a symbolic link for gcc-3.4 to gcc-4.0, but i'm afraid it is a bad workaround
<anir> intelikey, yes i am doing cd and then typing the code.. the error is showing
<LCamel_> Determinist: thank you very much !! :D
<mike_> eek-0, if i could search for it like that i wouldnt have had to ask :)
<rob1> eek-0, whereis google
<Determinist> LCamel_, yes, sounds like calling for trouble :)
<Determinist> LCamel_, np mate
<Kindred> hey could someone just tell me, in preferred applications what %u and %s signify, I deleted what was there and i'm not sure which to put
<intelikey> anir ok  'touch .wmrc '
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  slakc doesnt have grub has lilo I think
<jenda> How do I search for packages in the repos in CLI?
<eek-0> eh?
<intelikey> jenda apt-cache search blah
<eek-0> ill brb
<anir> intelikey, okay
<Determinist> guys, if you want this guy to shut up start ignoring him, evetually he'll go away
<anir> intelikey, do i need a restart after that??
<mike_> there must be something automaticly accostuming the grub.conf because when i install a new kernel it gets addedd automaticly
<faisal_d> i have to second what Determinist said...
<eek-0> good
<eek-0> im leaving anyway
<Inf3ctedFx> look eek-0  what u were looking for  -> http://www.linuxpackages.net/search_view.php?by=name&name=KDE&ver=10.2
<mike_> but i need to change the root=/dev/sda2 parm to root=/dev/md0
<Determinist> -eek-0- fucking idiot <--- yes, very mature indeed :)
<eek-0> haha
<intelikey> no anir just do what ever it was that gave you the error that brought you here.
<eek-0> Determinist guys, if you want this guy to shut up start ignoring him, evetually he'll go away <--- VERY VERY MATURE
<osh_> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/scd0 with libdvdcss. <-- my new film is fscking with me. How can I play my newest dvd? The old ones work quite well.
<owner989> osh try vlc player
<anir> intelikey, i typed.... sudo chown anir:anir .wmrc ;chmod 644 .wmrc.. no message was shown
<Determinist> good riddance, now he can go and bug the guys in #slackware :P
<faisal_d> Determinist, think we should go and warn them :)
<intelikey> anir in linux  no error message  means no error
<Determinist> faisal_d, should we? lol
<ompaul> faisal_d, they will deal with him :-)
<intelikey> aka success
<liable>  no news is good news :)
<anir> intelikey, okay.. still i cant start firefox...
<cmptrman> Could anyone help me. I have a file that I cant delete as root. I have tried to delete it from live cd also.
<intelikey> what error does it give now ?
<osh_> owner989: no go. still can't read the dvd.
<liable> cmptrman: what file is it?
<liable> cmptrman: and what alerted you to this file?
<cmptrman> its: libexif.so.10.0.0
<anir> intelikey, whenever i click on th efirefox icon.. nothing happens. i mean it loads but closes automatically
<osh_> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<osh_> libdvdread: Can't stat
<jenda> intelikey: danke :)
<cmptrman> trying to use nautilus, i just upgraded to hoary
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows how can I make it work the SiS audio integrate card ?
<intelikey> anir do a 'sudo chown anir:anir ./ -R '    and start ff again.
<JKnife> Inf3ctedFx, alsa?
<LCamel_> Determinist: export MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-4.0" works !
<faisal_d> anir, try starting FF from the command line, and see if it gives you an error message
<Inf3ctedFx> well JKnife  actually isnt for me is for someone in #ubuntu-es xD
<JKnife> what version of X does breezy have?
<jenda> how does one switch between channels in irssi?
<Inf3ctedFx> jenda: ctrl+n
<anir> faisal_d, how do i start from command line?
<faisal_d> anir: just type firefox :)
<michael_> wireless internet?
<intelikey> jenda  [alt] #
<liable> jenda: ctrl n/p or esc (number)
<intelikey> is it ctrl Inf3ctedFx ?
<anir> faisal_d, (firefox-bin:7859): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<anir> (firefox-bin:7859): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<anir> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<anir> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<anir> Segmentation fault
<intelikey> i may be wrong on that one.
<Inf3ctedFx> intelikey:  yes
<Inf3ctedFx> ctrl+n
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> does alt work too ?
<eek-0> heh
<eek-0> changed my mind
<eek-0> im not gonna use slack
<eek-0> :(
<eek-0> too advanced
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  actually slack is pretty good but ubuntu helps u a lot
<faisal_d> eek-0, try win3.x, might be suitable
<JKnife> its to easy
<eek-0> slack is easy/
<eek-0> i only have the first dics
<eek-0> disc*
<Wilf> eek-0, try Microsoft Bob.
<anir> faisal_d, have u seen the error message
<eek-0> *sigh*
<ompaul> so you download the rest
<eek-0> nah
<eek-0> i'll just stick with ubuntu
<ompaul> eek-0, you are what is called a troll
<eek-0> but
<faisal_d> anir: you have a missing shared library!!!! try sudo ldconfig
<eek-0> i do need to update
<eek-0> i have 5.04
<Inf3ctedFx> what is the command on alsa to store the configuration?
<ompaul> !update
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ompaul
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Inf3ctedFx> eek-0:  I use to have that one and I update is pretty good xD
<eek-0> ahh
<eek-0> thanks
<anir> faisal_d, yes i tried .. no error
<ompaul> eek-0, read that do that and leave us alone thank you
<michael_> download 5.10
<eek-0> dude
<faisal_d> anir: after that try doing firefox
<eek-0> what is your fucking problem?
<ompaul> u
<intelikey> anir are you running in a chroot'd environment ?
<Inf3ctedFx> ..???
<Seveas> eek-0, watch your languag
<eek-0> okay.
<anir> intelikey, i dont know.. how do i check that
<intelikey> you arent then .....
<tiglionabbit> is there a way by commandline to recursive copy all folders except 2 certain ones?
<liable> !usbmount
<ubotu> liable: Not a clue
<anir> intelikey, well i tried .. chanfe user and i typed root... i think after that i am getting the problems..
<liable> doh wrong channel
<anir> can i restore to a previous settings.. intelikey
<Inf3ctedFx> ok last question how can make my printer work?
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, switch it on?
<eek-0> ompaul, so for that brezzy whatever..i have to download another .iso ?
<Inf3ctedFx> hahahahah
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, linuxprinting.org may help
<Inf3ctedFx> that was good lol
<Seveas> eek-0, read that url ubotu gave, you don't need a new iso
<intelikey> anir previous settings of what ?
<eek-0> i am reading it
<eek-0> it says i need the brezzey disc
<Seveas> eek-0, good :)
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas:  dude I use to work to AOL and that joke remind me a AOL member.. sooo stupid ppl lol
<Seveas> you don't
<anir> intelikey, of my system.. ubuntu
<eek-0> eh?
<ompaul> eek-0, well if you did what it says on that page you could be started already
<eek-0> hmm
<faisal_d> ubotu... i tried doing what that upgrade thread says... and it broke my machien!!
<eek-0> well first off
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, hehe, even AOL people must be smarter than that :)
<intelikey> you mean like boot a different kernel anir ?
<eek-0> my sound isnt working....i think i need to install a driver...  Card: VIA 8325 :: Chip: C-Media Electronics CMI 9761
<eek-0> what should i do? :(
<ompaul> eek-0, I called you a troll at least once today - please cease
<eek-0> ...
<ompaul> upgrade and check it out
<eek-0> yes because you're an idiot
<eek-0> and shut up
<eek-0> trying to get some crap started
<Wilf> hmmm.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %eek-0!*@*]  by Seveas
<intelikey> anir i'm sorry i am having trubble understanding you.  my english is not so good.
<Wilf> any good games, similar to RTCW: Enemy Territory, out these days?
<deFrysk> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-156-166-33.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
<anir> intelikey, no.. i have some packages from synaptics.. so can i get back.. from exam 2 hours back settings
* ompaul laughs a little
<jenda> liableintelikeyInf3ctedFx: yo thanks :)
<Hobbsee> hehehe @ Seveas
<faisal_d> Seveas, thank you thank you thank you
<Hobbsee> nice work :P
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone play not pront?
<anir> intelikey, i am sorry .. i am typing some rubblish...lol.. wait
<ompaul> folks lesson 101 in troll spotting solve a problem and then they do more
<faisal_d> inf3ctedFx... you mean notpron??
* osh_ is slightly annoyed with his dvd...
<deFrysk> Seveas, watch your ban-language :D
<anir> intelikey, is there any system restore ppoint in linux?
<Seveas>  /kick deFrysk Sorry dear sir :p
<deFrysk> lol
<liable> anir: no, not unless you make it..
<faisal_d> anir... just go to synaptic.. uninstall and reinstall firefox... that's the easiest thing to do
<liable> anir: and its not like you imagine anyway, i would think..
<anir> faisal_d, i have tried that too... but for no use
<Determinist> LCamel_, i'm glad, i was just looking at something similar :)
<ompaul> folks lesson 101 in troll spotting solve a problem and then move to a new one before tackling problem one
<anir> liable, perhaps..
<faisal_d> anir... is there anything else broken? except FF?
<cold_feet> does anyone do shell scripting here? i need a little help :D
<liable> anir: if you want an older version of firefox, use dpkg to install it from your apt cache.
<Seveas> cold_feet, 'sup?
<faisal_d> cold_feet: just a little, but shoot anyway
<anir> faisal_d, yes .. some but i cant make out at this moment
<cold_feet> my /usr/bin does not contain
<faisal_d> anir... did you change into root user and did something?
<cold_feet> getopts
<LCamel_> Determinist: :D
<cold_feet> my /usr/bin does not contain: 'getopts'...it just has getopt
<anir> faisal_d, yes i tried to be root.. and i dont remember actually doing anything as root
<Seveas> cold_feet, getopt is the getopt program, not getopts
<faisal_d> anir: as a general rule try not to become root, unless you know what's going on... use sudo instead
<cold_feet> ?
<osh_> It seems like all dvd-programs depend on libdvdcss and since that doesn't manage to read the dvd whatever program I use is SOL. :-(
* Determinist hugs Seveas after scrolling up
<Seveas> cold_feet, getopts is a bash internal thing
<faisal_d> anyhow... try to remember what you did... because frankly i have no idea what is going on your  machine
<Seveas> Determinist, re: xorg configuration: I suck at it
<anir> faisal_d, okay.. so whats the solution now.. firefox is not running amd i cant open documents from home folder
<faisal_d> not even using cat or less???
<The_Universe> hi
<Determinist> Seveas, it's alright, i've sorted it. i just seem to have a really bad hardware for linux lol
<cold_feet> so do i still get to use it in my shell script even if i don't see it in /usr/bin?
<The_Universe> scuse me anyone here use an ipod with their ubuntu desktop
<Seveas> cold_feet, yes
<Seveas> cold_feet, read the manpage for bash
<cold_feet> ok, thanks...will be trying it :D
<anir> faisal_d, just yesterday i installed breezy and i updated all the packages including kernel..
<faisal_d> fresh install? or upgraded from hoary?
<anir> faisal_d, well fresh install
<faisal_d> well, everything should be working fine.. did FF work then stop working right??
<anir> faisal_d, and ubuntu is running fine in my system but i have problem with kubuntu.. my system hangs
<anir> faisal_d, yes.. it was working.. till some hour back.. but not now
<faisal_d> anir: good, can you remember what you did before it stopped working?
<anir> faisal_d, yes.. i clicked application>system tools> run as different user.. and i typed some command which was on the wiki page and as root
<glick> any ipod users in here?
<puffy_> hi all
<anir> faisal_d, even totem stops in between ...
<faisal_d> anir: can you give me a link to the wiki page you read?
<anir> faisal_d, it was ..getting stared with ubuntu.. there how to log in as root
<Hobbsee> !root
<anir> faisal_d, my browser is not working so i cant give the link .. else i could typed it..
<Hobbsee> anir: faisal_d http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo presumably
<faisal_d> anir: is that it?
<cold_feet> about the shell scripting, can subroutines have arguments?
<anir> faisal_d, i dont remember actually .. if u can tell me what is the command written there i can tell u
<faisal_d> sudo chown bob *
<faisal_d> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<faisal_d> those are the first two examples in the page
<Hobbsee> anir: try w3m in a terminal, then you can go look at the page :P
<faisal_d> Hobbsee, that is amazing... i didn't know about w3m...
<faisal_d> i usually lynx... but w3m looks way better
<Hobbsee> i prefer elinks for a text based browser, but w3m is useful
<anir> faisal_d, some of the packages also got uninstalled when i uninstalled firefox.. for eg. help and add program.. etc
<nandemon1i> hi ppl
<nandemon1i> My PS/2 mouse just died and I've rebooted with a old serial one plugged in but ubuntu hasnt auto detected it.. How do I set it up?
<michael_> my advice to u is give the computer a break , wait till tomoz to get fresh batteries
<michael_> enjoy life!!!
<anir> faisal_d, i can tell u .. on the wiki page.. ubuntu 5.10 starter guide
<nandemon1i> i mean it is DEAD
<michael_> ohh well jus go down to the electronic store tomorrow and get a new mouse
<michael_> its not the end of the world
<owner989> lol
<nandemon1i> I have a mouse a serial one... I want to use this one.. how do I get ubuntu to use it? is there a autodevice scan or do I have tro manually config Xorg
<MrMaDSeN> dammit... can't se my windows share anymore
<michael_> in fact i would reccomend goin down to your local apple retail store and purchasing a apple mighty mouse
<MrMaDSeN> how can that be?
<ossiem> hi guys , any1 can tell me how to burn a ccd/image file in ubuntu???
<nandemon1i> Your not helping michael_
<michael_> sorri im just tryring to bring some joy and laughter, get in the season, its the end of the year geez
<nandemon1i> I have a perfectly fine mouse here, I just want to know if there is an auto-detect for mice in ubuntu.. simply
<nandemon1i> I would be if I could get this mouse working
<wrussian> hello all
<wrussian> and for the most part mate, ubuntu detects mice pretty well
<faisal_d> anir: is this the command you were talking about?
<faisal_d> sudo passwd root
<nandemon1i> Thats what I expected but it hasnt picked it up
<wrussian> usb?
<nandemon1i> Serial
<anir> faisal_d, no i just tried to run as root from there..
<wrussian> really? weird, ive never actually had a problem with that...
<nandemon1i> My ps/2 mouse just died.. pluged in a serial one rebooted and no mouse
<michael_> wat are u usin to tlk to us?
<anir> faisal_d, i think somethink went wrong there
<rosen> Ubuntu just can't handle any mice with more than three buttons it seems ... I just got a MX1000 mouse for xmas at 8 of the buttons on it cannot be assigned ... merry xmas :|
<nandemon1i> im running irssi thru term
<osh_> I've managed to read the dvd now. Unfortunatly it's still encrypted. Sucks pretty much.
<faisal_d> anir: i don't know... all the commands on the wiki jsut change the password and enable/disable root user... those shouldn't break your packages
<anir> anyways faisal_d i have winXP in my system.. while booting it shows to os.. one Xp and one Ubuntu.. but after installing the latest kernel.. it shows kernel x.x.9 as well as kernel x.x.10.. so can i remove kernelx.x.9 from the grub loader
<wrussian> anyone here managed to get sound working on a recent acer travelmate of any kind?
<Hobbsee> anir: yes, you can
<anir> Hobbsee, how.?
<faisal_d> anir: you can do that... but keep it, it is less than 5 MB
<naoshige> good morning people
<naoshige> what's up?
<ossiem> hi guys , any1 can tell me how to burn a ccd/image file in ubuntu???
<Hobbsee> anir: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst - comment them out, or delete the lines that refer to 2.12.9
<anir> faisal_d, the space is not proble.. by my booting screen looks so irty
<LCamel_> Hi all. I'm trying to apply the vserver 2.0 patch (2.6.12.4) to a ubuntu patched kernel 2.6.12-10.25, but several chunks of patch failed. Has anyone encountered the same problem ?
<nandemon1i> ok, does anyone know what the xorg parameter for serial mice is?
<Hobbsee> anir: use 12+ kernels, then say that lol :P
<Hobbsee> ossiem: i think you end up using gnomebaker, dont you?
<faisal_d> anir: it is best to do like Hobbsee said... just comment them don't delete.. you never know when you might need them again
<nandemon1i> IE protocol
<jotbewe> anir: /boot/grub/menu.lst - there you can set all the entries.
<faisal_d> anir: to comment just add # at the beginning of the line
<ossiem> cheers Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems ossiem
<naoshige> anybody fancy helping me with some mp3 scripts? http://pastebin.com/479050
<mrkoje> nandemon1i,  see if you can get any output from your mosue
<mrkoje> nandemon1i,  run a  cat /dev/mouse
<anir> okay..
<wrussian> if someone wants to give me a hand, heres my thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108331
<nandemon1i> that's a negative
<nandemon1i> not working.. hmm
<wrussian> im out of ideas to get sound under ubuntu
<nandemon1i> Maybe this mouse is buggered too..
<naoshige> hmmm
<naoshige> help me out
<osh_> wrussian: have a look at alsamixer. that was the problem when I was working with it.
<naoshige> i thought ubuntu people were smart ;)
<wrussian> im debatably smart
<mrkoje> nandemon1i,  try  sudo cat /dev/psaux
<wrussian> ive been messing with alsamixer, let me see what it says now
<nandemon1i> negative
<ossiem> cheers Hobbsee but. Gnomebaker doesnt seem to accept the ccd or the image file
<nandemon1i> input output error on /dev/ttys0 ... that's comm 1 yes?
<Hobbsee> ossiem: k3b is the other option
<ossiem> tried that too
<ossiem> unless i doing something wrong
<mrkoje> nandemon1i,  yes
<ossiem> Hobbsee, u know how i can mount it instead
<ossiem> ??
<mrkoje> ttyS0
<nandemon1i> hmm
<keikoz> hi
<wrussian> hmm, alsamixer looks the same usual, however im curious, is there any way to turn on an item in alsamixer?
<mrkoje> nandemon1i,  crazy but some older bios will let you disable com ports
<faisal_d> ossiem... i think you need to specify the filesystem type as iso9660
<faisal_d> or something like that... check man mount
<wrussian> still around osh_?
<ossiem> ok cheers
<mrkoje> faisal_d,  thats right   mount -t iso9660 /device  /mount
<ossiem> so a img file is iso comaptible?
<faisal_d> ofcourse
<ossiem> so i mount it like any other iso
<ossiem> cool
<MrMaDSeN> should be yes
<anir> faisal_d, i will type th efull error message.. Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permission and is ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permission
<faisal_d> anir: try the following...
<Hobbsee> anir: sudo chown anir.anir /.dmrc
<Hobbsee> isnt it?
<faisal_d> sudo chown anir ~/.dmrc
<faisal_d> then sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<anir> faisal_d, it shows sudo chown anir.anir /.dmrc
<anir> chown: cannot access `/.dmrc': No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> anir: are you logged in as root
<anir> Hobbsee, what is the command to edit the grub loader
<anir> Hobbsee, no..
<Hobbsee> anir: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ossiem> unknown filesystem  , so it must not be iso9660
* cyphase wonders how many and which programs in the repositories have not been installed or used
<wrussian> I'll repeat, if any of you want to help me with my sound problem, heres my thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108331
<wrussian> pretty please
<ompaul> cyphase, it would be easier to say what was installed :)
<Hobbsee> anir: locate .dmrc
<Hobbsee> and pastebin it
<faisal_d> anir: try sudo find -name .dmrc /
<cyphase> ompaul, i mean by anybody, not just me
<cyphase> but..
<cyphase> you're still right most likely :)
<faisal_d> sorry, anir: make that sudo find / -name .dmrc
<anir> faisal_d, it gives ./.dmrc
<Hobbsee> mmm...that too
<ompaul> cyphase, if a program exists in a repo then someone has at some stage installed it
<Sh4d0x> goodmorning all
<wrussian> hail
<faisal_d> anir: do an ls -a... can you see .dmrc???
<cyphase> ompaul, not including testing by the ubuntu devs?
<cyphase> :)
<anir> faisal_d, i have given sudo find / -name .dmrc.. waiting for a reply..
<faisal_d> anir: this is going to take some time... it will search the whole system :s
<cyphase> anyway..
<Hobbsee> faisal_d: ah, which is why i tend to use locate :P
<anir> faisal_d, it gave /home/anir/.dmrc
<Hobbsee> anir: ok, so sudo chown anir.anir /home/anir/.dmrc
<ompaul> cyphase, think about it - if a .deb is there in breezy (forget about dapper it is not in production it is in development) then the program has been built by someone for a task and thus installed by at least them that makes it legit and if it got into a repo people think it is worth while
<Hobbsee> anir: and see if that works
<faisal_d> anir: do what Hobbsee said
<faisal_d> Hobbsee, i didn't know about the locate command :)
<anir> Hobbsee, yes
<faisal_d> thanx for a new info
<Hobbsee> ompaul: not necesarily - means the devs have tested it out, and built it - doesnt necessarily mean that anyone else has installed it...
<anir> Hobbsee, faisal_d no error meassage
<Hobbsee> faisal_d: no problems - i didnt know about find either
<Hobbsee> anir: ok, then sudo chmod 644 /home/anir/.dmrc
<faisal_d> anir: great... no error is good.. do chmod then try running the application agian
<anir> Hobbsee, faisal_d ...:( its not running
<faisal_d> chmod isn't running???
<Hobbsee> anir: which isnt running?
<anir> sudo chmod 644 /home/anir/.dmrc has no error message
<ossiem> ok ive had enough, it just locked up again
<vpalle> hmm
<ossiem> think certian webpages are crashing my comp
<faisal_d> anir: ok, that's good... but he application doesn't run you mean???
<ossiem> is there a way to install withou loosing all the stuff in my home direcotries??
<ompaul> Hobbsee, a fair point and well made :(     [ :-) ] 
<anir> faisal_d, yes.. firefox is not running
<faisal_d> what does it saynow?
<anir> (firefox-bin:7718): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<anir> (firefox-bin:7718): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<anir> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<anir> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<anir> Segmentation fault
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<liable> anir: you will get +b if you keep doing that..
<ossiem> is there a way to install withou loosing all the stuff in my home direcotries??
<ossiem> reinstall
<anir> liable, ???
<Hobbsee> ossiem: is /home on a separate partition?
<ossiem> no
<wrussian> g'night
<Hobbsee> ossiem: back it up onto cd then, see ubuntuforums.org - there's a howto for it
<liable> ossiem: not unless you have /home on a seperate partion, or have backups..
<Hobbsee> anir: +b = banned, or gagged (dont remember which)
<ossiem> ok , will reinstall AGAIN
<liable> anir: pasting in channel..
<ossiem> this is not all its cracked up to be
<jenda> ossiem  next time install with /home separate. For now I recommend creating /home portition, backing up the data there, and then istalling on the rest of the disk.
<anir> liable, Hobbsee i am sorry
<cyphase> when a plugin that was a separate package from its "parent" program is merged with that parent program, shouldn't the old plugin package be removed form the repo's?
<cyphase> repos*
<jenda> ossiem: That is 1
<jenda> damn
<faisal_d> anir: no problem.. you didn't know
<mrkoje> ossiem,  im not quite sure but you could make a "logical" partition within your primary.. then move your /home to that logical then when you reinstall just use the partition table that is already created..
<anir> i think i wil install XP and Ubuntu again.. But the downloads to update the packages takes so long.. thats the worst thing
<ossiem> think ill just backup AGAIN
<ossiem> if this install of ubuntu doesnt go well, its back to suse i think
<faisal_d> anir: there is a missing shraed library on your system.. that is why it keeps on bombing
<ossiem> cheers bbiab
<jenda> ossiem: 1) resize current partition 2) create new partition 3) copy data 4) blank original partition 5) install with the blank as / and the partition you made as /home
<ossiem> how do i make the new pariotn??
<ompaul> anir, have you a second hard drive?
<anir> faisal_d, so whats the solution?
<anir> ompaul, nope
<mrkoje> ossiem,  man fdisk
<glick> excuse me im using gtkpod
<glick> how do i upload music to the ipod with it?
<bolrod> drag something to your ipod
<bolrod> then sync.
<faisal_d> anir: the strange thing is that an install should get all the dependencies... strange that when you reinstalled FF the problem persisted
<jenda> ossiem: I recommend gparted
<ossiem> it says unable to mount dev
<ossiem> with gparted
<liable> with caution..
<anir> faisal_d, yup.. because previously when i had problem with any package.. if i uninstall and reinstall.. the problem runs away.. but this time dont know what is happenning
<glick> bolrod, when i sync i get Path not found: '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F03
<ossiem> ill just copy to other drive and startagain
<glick> then the same with F04
<glick> etc, etc
<ossiem> cheers bbl
<TimMagic> anyone able to give wifi help?
<liable> be more specific?
<mrkoje> TimMagic,  have you read the wifi wiki?
<bolrod> glick: try creating the paths
<glick> i think i know whats wrong
<bolrod> or
<Sh4d0x> can someone help out, i got an acerhk package (needed to activate my wifi by button) but i don't know how to install it
<bolrod> first try to mount the ipod
<bolrod> ;)
<TimMagic> yeah - it a) confused me and b) didnt help
<glick> my ipods name is Bunch's ipo
<glick> and i guess it tries to make that path
<bolrod> erh
<faisal_d> anir: try going to synaptic, search for libxt and install it... that might work
<bolrod> name of the ipod doesnt matter
<mrkoje> TimMagic,  I can try... I will let you know if I cant... tell us your problem
<bolrod> but you have to have the ipod mounted on /media/ipod/
<glick> bolrod, yeah your right
<glick> so whats the problem you think?>
<bolrod> do you have the ipod mounted?
<liable> you can mount it wherever you want..
<bolrod> yes
<glick> bolrod, yes i do
<bolrod> where did you mount it
<TimMagic> i have inserted my pcmcia wifi card and it shows power lights
<glick> /media/ipod
<TimMagic> i ran the instructions as per the wiki
<TimMagic> but it wont find my network
<bolrod> can you cd into /media/ipod/
<bolrod> ?
<ompaul> glick, do this in a terminal >> df -h << and put the output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl for bolrod
<glick> yes i can bolrod
<anir> faisal_d, libxt6 is installed
<bolrod> and what do you see inthere?
<bolrod> should be about 4 directories.. right?
<mrkoje> What kind of card is it? And is there a linux driver for it? If not you might have to use a NDISWRAPPER
<glick> bolrod, Calenders Contacts, iPod_Control and Notes
<faisal_d> anir: i'm terribly sorry, but i have no idea what's happening... sorry but i can't help you any further
<bolrod> hmm
<mrkoje> TimMagic,  see above sorry
<bolrod> well...
<bolrod> try creating the directories it asks for yourself
<anir> faisal_d, i am sorry for bugging u for so long... thank you very much
<bolrod> I thought it was someting from 0 to 19
<anir> :)
<faisal_d> anir: no problem... just don't lose faith in linux.. is all :)
<bolrod> or you could try uploading one song with windows
<TimMagic> its a binatone wl1000 - no linux drivers and i used ndiswrapper as the wifi wiki suggested#
<bolrod> then it should have all the directories
<anir> faisal_d, the more i fall the more i fight.. i will learn linux
<faisal_d> anir: that's the spirit
<glick> bolrod, now its looking for F12-F20
<bolrod> indeed
<bolrod> well
<glick> i cant create a milion folders
<bolrod> create more ;)
<bolrod> its not going to be a million directories
<bolrod> I could check how many there are.. but I'm lazy
<bolrod> hehe
<glick> what the hell why cant gtkpod do it?
<bolrod> I dont know
<bolrod> ask the dev people from gtkpod
<MrMaDSeN> how do I chmod a dir s everyone can read/write in it?
<MrMaDSeN> so... even
<pc22>  chag sameach
<Sh4d0x> can someone please help me? i'm close to  get my wifi working but i dunno know how to install this package :(
<arnold> hi how do get 3d support? card is Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<nasimuto> how can i change the value of 'sensible-browser' ?
<arnold> i cant find it in xorg.conf
<arnold> anubody
<Hobbsee> arnold: that card should already have 3d, i think...
<Hobbsee> well, seems that i have 3D on here, for games, with the same card/chipset
<glick> cool it works
<liable> nasimuto: more info
<glick> i have to creat the folders by hand which is shitty
<glick> but oh well
<glick> i guess you cant have your cake and eat it too
<Toma-> if anyones using amsn with wish8.5, ive got the new amsn-0.95 in a deb compiled for breezy for you.
<nasimuto> liable: i want that sensible-browser would use my local firefox 1.5 install instead of the systemwide firefox 1.0.7
<arnold> i try to pla tribal trouble and get the error : could not create direct glx context
<concept10> nasimuto, goto preffered applications
<ompaul> nasimuto, Menu: system - preferences - preferred applications
<arnold> u got any tips?
<nasimuto> i have xfce :/
<liable> nasimuto: man update-alternatives?
<cheetahcat> hey folks :)
<ompaul> nasimuto, if you have gnome installed gnome-default-applications-properties
<cheetahcat> i got a stupid question, but is it possible to establish a video chat with AIM/iChat users somehow?
<arnold> any body??
<eZtaR> Is there a apt-get for ati drivers?
<DaMstr_Architec> hi all
<eZtaR> Hey DaMstr_Architec
<DaMstr_Architec> may I ask something about my X-server?
<mrkoje> eZtaR,  there is
<eZtaR> Don't ask to ask.. Just ask :)
<lucasvo> DaMstr_Architec: just ask
<DaMstr_Architec> lol, ok
<eZtaR> mrkoje, what is it?
<mrkoje> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mrkoje> eZtaR,  I can't remember the name :)  its somthing like glf4x ...
<mrkoje> I think...
<DaMstr_Architec> well I installed the legacy nvidia drivers, and edited xorg.conf (in driver: "nv" -> to "nvidia") but now it returns an error that it cant load the X-server cause it isnt configured properly
<eZtaR> Thanks mrkoje  :D
<DaMstr_Architec> I already reconfigured the xserver, with no result
<Wilf> anyone successful got gdesklets to work?
<mrkoje> eZtaR, fglrx
<mrkoje> eZtaR,  I think thats what it is called... but beware I guess some people had problems with it.
<Toma-> cheetahcat: its possible i think...
<eZtaR> mrkoje, Thanks i found it in the wikilink ubotu gave meh :p
<DaMstr_Architec> does someone know how to enable the x-server? :)
<nasimuto> ! command aliases
<ubotu> nasimuto: Bugger all, i dunno
<Sh4d0x> I need this location, but i can't find it Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> IrDA subsystem support -> Infrared-port device drivers -> NSC PC87108/PC87338
<Sh4d0x> there is no folder called device drivers :s
<mrkoje> !alias
<ubotu> Create your own shorter timesaving console commands. http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_05.html
<mrkoje> nasimuto,  there ya go :)
<DaMstr_Architec> g2g
<DaMstr_Architec> cya
<Sh4d0x> how do i install a .tar.gz package?
<faisal_d> tar -xzf tarball
<Sh4d0x> faisal_d huh? :s
<Sh4d0x> ow guys you are so a great help, remind me nxt time i give some help advice :/
<noveulMan> hi
<Forza> I have a (Denver MP-202) mp3 player that dosent seems to wanna be accessed through Ubuntu. Anyone having a clue how to get it work?
<Ubunti_Ki> I dont have gpc, how do i get it?
<rob1> Forza, try: mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<Ubunti_Ki> dabaR__,  it did not work yesterday with gpc
<Forza> rob1, Wow it works, thx!
<rob1> Forza, np
<rob1> Forza, remember to unmount it before you pull it out
<Forza> roger
<rob1> Forza, umount /media/usb
<Ubunti_Ki> Forza, do you know how to get gpc compilator?
<rob1> you'll have to use sudo too
<rob1> Ubunti_Ki, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Forza> rob1, will do, thx again!
<Ubunti_Ki> rob1,  yepp I tried that.....
<rob1> Ubunti_Ki, well, as long as apt-get installed it, you have gcc
<Ubunti_Ki> maybe something gone wrong......how do I uninstall it robl?
<rob1> Ubunti_Ki, dont, how are you trying to compile?
<sander_> Hi , does anybody know how to install themes ?
<rob1> Ubunti_Ki, check out man gcc
<rob1> sander_, the theme manager has an install button
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  themes where?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me turn on ssh login on my machine? how do i do it?
<sander_> But it says it is't a supported fioleformat
<Ng> shekhar: install openssh-server
<shekhar> Ng:  ah yes
<shekhar> thanks
<sander_> I tried to install a themefrom art.gnome.org (hates laptop keyboard :3 )
<Ubunti_Ki> robl, I have two laptops here, and in the other GPC works nice, but in this somethings very strange......maybe something went wrong when I tryed build-essential
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_: check www.gnome-look.org
<shekhar> Ng:  if i am rcp-ing some files from a mac osx machine to ubuntu machine on my local net and it says connected refused, that means i need openssh-server?
<damg> what is with mplayer packages/mozilla-mplayer? Aren't they in multiverse anymore?
<jenda> I have a program "running" on tty1 and it's a graphical program, so it threw an "out of range" error. Is there a way I can kill it? (Ctrl-C don't work)
<Ng> shekhar: rcp pre-dates ssh, you'd want scp to talk to an ssh server
<shekhar> Ng:  i meant scp
<Inf3ctedFx> damg:  those r on the multiverse
<Ng> shekhar: aha, well then yes either you don't have the ssh server installed (which is the default setting) or you have a firewall in the way
<sander_> ok i'll try thx
<shekhar> Ng:  how do i check if port 22 is open or closed?
<Ubunti_Ki> I just tryed to type "sudo aptitude install gpc" but theres no package named gpc
<damg> Inf3ctedFx, apt-get install mplayer. Selecting mplayer-386. No installation candidate found. System: 386
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  if u want to install a theme just go to System/Preferences/themes
<Ng> jenda: you could do something like "ps auwx | grep foo" (where foo is the program name) and the first column in the result is it's process id, which you can end with "sudo kill idnumber" or if it still refuses to die, "sudo kill -9 idnumber" (but be careful what you kill!)
<paal> ubotu, tell me about deb
<Inf3ctedFx> damg:  r u multiverse on?
<damg> Inf3ctedFx, of course
<burning_bronx> hey Inf3ctedFx greetings
<Ng> shekhar: "netstat --tcp -l | grep ssh" in a terminal - if that shows nothing then there's no sshd running
<Inf3ctedFx> hey hey burning_bronx
<Ubunti_Ki> If build-essential wont get me gpc compilator then what will?
<Inf3ctedFx> do u know burning_bronx  I have both monitors working now?
<burning_bronx> >.>
<burning_bronx> so?
<Inf3ctedFx> it was the most stupid thing in the world xD
<damg> Inf3ctedFx, main restricted universe multiverse
<Ng> Ubunti_Ki: sudo apt-get install gpc    probably
<vincent_> someone can help me in compiling vlc ?
<Inf3ctedFx> damg:  let me give u one u can add
<vincent_> i get an error when i "make" :
<Ng> vincent_: are you sure you want to compile it? it's available in the repositories :)
<Inf3ctedFx> here damg --> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<vincent_> /usr/bin/ld: cant find -lmp3lame
<vincent_> collect2
<vincent_> yes Inf3ctedFx but i need --enable-livedotcom
<damg> adding ...
<vincent_> and its not in repository
<Ng> vincent_: by the looks of it you need to install the lame development package
<Inf3ctedFx> ..??
<Inf3ctedFx> ok vincent_  let me give u a website
<vincent_> ok
<shekhar> Ng:  thanks... i had firestarter running and turned it off
<Ng> vincent_: which would be liblame-dev
<Ng> shekhar: :)
<Inf3ctedFx> how to add repositories --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jenda> Ng thanks. It killed the process, but the screen is still out of range on tty1 :(
<vincent_> wo Inf3ctedFx , first i will need to know how to make a .deb !
<Ubunti_Ki> Ng it did not find any package gpc?
<Ubunti_Ki> Ng, it must be a different name
<Inf3ctedFx> no vincent_  look this website --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vincent_> ok
<damg> Inf3ctedFx, thanks. i think de.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors were out of sync ...
<Ng> Ubunti_Ki: it's in the universe repository, you probably need to enable that - the package is defintiely called gpc
<sander_> I only get a bunch of png and some stupid docs, when i try to click install theme it keeps saying: invalid fileformat
<Ng> Ubunti_Ki: see the AddingRepositoriesHowto link Inf3ctedFx pasted a few lines ago
<Ubunti_Ki> Ng I have don that
<Inf3ctedFx> mm damg
<vincent_> ok Inf3ctedFx i see, i know how to add lines to sources.list but i dont think there's a vlc version with --enable-livedotcom compiled ?!
<Ubunti_Ki> done that too Ng
<fiesbies> hi, i got a wifi card that needs to be activated by software, now i got a package but i can't install it, can someone help further?
<Ng> Ubunti_Ki: well I'm quite sure the package is in universe, so perhaps you need to reload your package lists - http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/gpc
<manny> quick question, if u were to download a popular software package via torrents, a popular torrent wat are the chances of u getting caught ?
<sander_> Pre-compiled art.gnome.org themes don't work ! :$ *kicks laptop keyboard
<Inf3ctedFx> manny:  getting caught? well use proxy xD
<manny> whilst downloading it ? k which clients allow this ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Azureus
<Inf3ctedFx> Bit Tornado.
<Ng> great until the proxy logs get subpoenad ;)
<manny> yas, unless u find a completely anyomous proxy ?
<manny> would this be a correct assumption
<Kindred> hey, I wanted to try xmms so did an apt-get and got "The following NEW packages will be installed:  libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common xmms" so anyway after installing all that I wanted to remove it so did apt-get remove --purge xmms and it only wanted to remove xmms.  I thought the point was that it would remove the stuff that isn't needed for anything else, I guess not huh?
<deFrysk> Rufus
<Inf3ctedFx> google it manny
<Inf3ctedFx> proxy list
<manny> yer i have proxy's waiting
<sander_> please, I need some help installing themes, my gnome desktop interface looks dull and is annoying and irritating on a laptop
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  I can help u
<manny> im just tossing up whether or not i should proxy myself thats all
<Inf3ctedFx> but u need to download the theme first
<sander_> yay :D you are my here
<sander_> what kind of theme, I downloaded several
<Inf3ctedFx> did u download the theme already?
<sander_> yup
<Inf3ctedFx> ok do not unpacked
<sander_> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> go in ur gnome to System/Preference/themes
<sander_> ooh I think I will need to download one again
<Ng> Kindred: it will only remove xmms and things that depend on it, not things it depends on. You can use a tool called deborphan to show you which libraries are installed that have nothing using them
<Ng> Kindred: I would imagine the rationale is that you might have something apt doesn't know about that's using libglic/libgtk and so it errs on the side of caution in not removing them
<[nige] > anyone konw a good place to find a tutorial on how to make your own login screens?
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  let me show u one u can download and I know u will like it
<Inf3ctedFx> also came with instructions
<sander_> oki
<Kindred> Ng, hmm okay thanks, I might have a look at that.  I'm obsessively tidy with this stuff... :|
<bradley_> hello everyone
<Ng> Kindred: that's no bad thing, it'll stop your system getting crufty :)
<bradley_> anyone have any ideas on how to get a logitech quickcam to work in linux?
<Ng> Kindred: in a similar situation in the future, find the package that's at the bottom of the dependency chain (so libglib in that case) and remove that, the others above it willg et removed too
<sander_> Ooh, I tried installing from a .tar.gz compiled package and it says theme installed succesfully , but I can't see it in the list
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  go here  and let me know when u r there  -> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28686
<Mabus06> quick, off topic question: what's better, a Radeon X700 or a 9800 XT
<Kindred> Ng, ahhh that makes sense, thanks :)
<ferrox> how can i change the boot splash image?
<kaffeend> hey
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  r u there yet?
<bradley_> i got a logitech webcam for xmas and was wondering if it will work with ubuntu or if i should return it...
<kaffeend> um, when I install games using synaptic, where do they install to? I can't find them anywhere :s
<faisal_d> kaffeend... it shoudl be somewhre in /usr
<faisal_d> probable /usr/games or /usr/local/games
<kaffeend> thanks faisal_d :)
<Ng> bradley_: do you know which model it is exactly?
<sander_> It sais fileformat invalid
<sander_> I tried glssy from http://art.gnome.org
<sander_> that one worked
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:
<Inf3ctedFx> do u want me to help u or not?
<sander_> yup
<Inf3ctedFx> follow my instruccions,,..
<Inf3ctedFx> then later after u learn how to install one... u can install whatever u want
<sander_> but the tar.gz can't be opened by the standard theme installer
<Inf3ctedFx> dude FOLLOW my instructions
<Inf3ctedFx> ok?
<Inf3ctedFx> go to the website i gave u
<sander_> yes drill instructor tell me what to do :P
<Inf3ctedFx> so I can have an idea
<sander_> I allready did
<Inf3ctedFx> lol
<Inf3ctedFx> if u dont follow it u ill not learn how to do it
<sander_> Downloaded the (bundle) thing
<Inf3ctedFx> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28686
<Aleks> Hi folkz
<Inf3ctedFx> u got it already?
<sander_> yup
<Aleks> any one who know how i set/change my samba password ?
<sander_> In a .tar.gz in the personal folder
<Inf3ctedFx> ok this is just special one because usually u dont have to do it the way I will show u
<Inf3ctedFx> ok unzip the tar file in ur desktop
<Inf3ctedFx> it will create another folder
<sander_> ooh oki , you are going to show me a alternative way cool ^^
<sander_> ok I did that
<Inf3ctedFx> well usually u donwload the them the use the theme installer to do it
<Inf3ctedFx> but inside this special them has intructions not just fot the themes  also for the splash and the GDM
<Aleks> Hello!  any one who know how i set/change my samba password ?
<Inf3ctedFx> and also for the xmms
<kaffeend_> well, that's odd... just tried running a game and my system totally locked up
<[kf] naddar> to mount a ntfs file system how i can do it?
<kaffeend_> ctrl + alt + bksp did nothing either
<Inf3ctedFx> after u uncompress the tar file u will see an INSTALL txt file  sander_
<Inf3ctedFx> read that one
<[kf] naddar> anyone?
<sander_> oki
<kemik> !tell [kf] naddar about ntfs
<kaffeend_> lol
<kemik> kaffeend:  doom3 locked my comp alot of times
<kemik> linux isnt as stable as windows on the desktop :|
<Forza> I have a mp3 player that linux says is full when it in fact is empty, anyone know what to do?
<kaffeend_> kemik aye, but I'm only trying to run Sear :D
<kemik> Forza:  make sure you dont have a .Trash in the root of the mp3player filesystem
<Forza> kemik, I have
<sander_> yay I installed a wallpaper
<kemik> Forza:  and also make sure it's not root-mounted and youre trying to write as a user
<kaffeend_> Blender freezes the system too
<kemik> Forza:  delete the .Trash folder then
<[kf] naddar> :(
<kemik> the "trashcan-system" doesnt really work good with these USB devices
<Mabus06> speaking of blender... can you make map files for games with it?
<Mabus06> Or is there a way to convert .blend files to use as such?
<Forza> kemik, i can't delete it
<kemik> Forza:  u probably need to be root :/
<kaffeend_> Mabus06 yep ;)
<kemik> Forza:  what's the err.msg ?
<Mabus06> kaffeend_, are you going to enlighten me? :D
<kaffeend_> I believe you can get a plugin to convert .blend to .map
<kaffeend_> ah, or .scene
<Mabus06> and those are used for what games?
<Forza> kemik, that the fileending isn't supported
<[kf] naddar> exit
<kaffeend_> dunno :P
<kaffeend_> but you can get it at www.ogre3d.org I believe
<Mabus06> ok thanks
<kaffeend_> np
<kemik> Forza:  try from the CLI
<Phazeman> does anybody knows where to find the klamav official .deb for kubuntu ?
<kaffeend_> Mabus06 also try #blender :)
<kemik> Forza:  or use windows if you gotit ;)
<deFrysk> !info clamav
<sander_> I installed and saved the window border and control stuf in one compiled theme, can I now delete all the files and other old stuff in the list ?
<Forza> kemik, no i dont have win but it seems just to be problems with linux so maybe i should switch back
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  if u want 2, yes
<kemik> Forza:  well... dualboot is always an option
<faisal_d> phazeman: why you want kalmav for linux? isn't it supposed to be virus free??
<deFrysk> klamav is in the repos
<kemik> Forza:  but using the CLI i'm sure you can delete the TRash-folder on your mp3player
<Seveas> deFrysk, it isn't
<Seveas> clamav is :)
<Forza> kemik, whats CLI?
<Seveas> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<deFrysk> Seveas, yes , yurright
<Seveas> deFrysk, of course :p
* mjr sneers slightly at ubotu for confusing terminals with the console
<deFrysk> Phazeman, try avscan (gtk2 frontend for clamav)
<deFrysk> gtk2 rules anyway
<ubotu> clamav: (antivirus scanner for Unix), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.87-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 188 kB
* kaffeend_ is bored
<Wilf> i'm beind a dlink router, should i use a software firewall too?
<kaffeend_> Seveas can you kick kaffeend please? :D
* kaffeend was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<kaffeend_> thanks
<deFrysk> :D
<one> hey
<deFrysk> merr kixmas
<one> can anyone help me plssss.
<deFrysk> y
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<sander_> How do I delete all the old themes, I mean there useless now
<Toma-> !war
<ubotu> from memory, war is War, Huh, Yeah! What is it good for? "Absolutely nothin" Say it again yeah   <jives>
<sander_> I mean the old themes of the osx style bundle , I know have 3 in the lisdt 2 half and one complete
<one> no
* kaffeend_ wonders why he can't change his nick :s
<one> my sound will only work as root along with burning cds
<one> is this normal?
<Ng> kaffeend_: the old client will still be on the server, just because it's been kicked from this channel doesn't help that
<nmsa> hello
<deFrysk> kaffeend_, you got nicklocked
<kaffeend_> Ng I disconnected
<nmsa> wnyone knows a good iptables tutorial ?
<nmsa> a*
<sander_> Heey I want to open the saved one and it forgets to open the window border thing  .. what the crap ?
<one> hey...  is it normal to have to run as root for your/my soundcard to work
<Ubunti_Ki> If I get zipped program, then how do I install it in Linux?
<nmsa> esle: someone using icewm ?
<Seveas> one, no
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, unzip it
<Aleks> hi, any one here who know where i find the installed programs...? (folder)
<Seveas> one, what is the output of the 'id' command?
<Toma-> i just packaged a new amsn for breezy :D get it from the amsn website!
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, then what?
<Mabus06> Aleks, this isn't windows, wherever you installed it
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, then what what ?
<Aleks> Mabus06, well, where is firefox...?
<Mabus06> Aleks, try going to places > search for files
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, Then I did that...I have it in my desktop....Its GPC compilator
<Aleks> mabus06 :)
<Ubunti_Ki> where should be fina to place it deFrysk
<deFrysk> GPC compilator ?
<deFrysk> whats that ?
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, fine.
<sander_> Well I edited somthing , If I want to change  I will change the wole thing
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, Its a compilator for Pascal programming
<Aleks> mabus06, do you know where to put plugin files...?
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, dont know about compiling, sorry
<one> ping me
<one> Seveas,  1000 as my normal user
<Inf3ctedFx> sander_:  do u know a good website to get linux wallpapers?
<kaffeend_> using Synaptic to install "Games & Amusements" I looked in ./usr/games and only about 20% of the games I installed are there. Where would the other ones be?
<sander_> Thx for the help , I reallym appreciate it , I do now know how to change the Icon set too , thanx drill instructor :D
<Mabus06> Aleks, aren't they installed from firefox itself?
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, maybe so but, I just want to use gpc like when i type in terminal gpc so that it finds to gpc    as     when linux finds any command.
<Seveas> one, the complete output please
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, yust apt-get install gpc
<Inf3ctedFx> haha stop call me drill lol
<deFrysk> just
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, sudo apt-get install gpc
<Seveas> !tell Inf3ctedFx about themes
<Aleks> mabus06, no..., i must do it manually
<one> one@127:~$ id
<one> uid=1000(one) gid=1000(one) groups=1000(one)
<deFrysk> then you have it installed
<Aleks> mabus06, i installing flash..
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, thats where you come in to the picture.....it wont find any GPC package
<deFrysk> we have a repo you know ;)
<Seveas> one, right, you should be in much more groups
<one> repo fryed modems?
<Inf3ctedFx> thx Seveas
<one> Seveas, i have no idea....
<sander_> Use the altavista searchingbot or at http://art.gnome.org/ or www.deviantart.com
<Aleks> hmm, how do i get write access to a folder....?
<one> i guess i'll just re-add this user
<sander_> I am going bye bye , happy christmas everyone
<Seveas> one, for GROUP in dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev ldpadmin scanner admin; do sudo adduser one $GROUP; done
<Aleks> tanks, sander_ :P
<Ubunti_Ki> deFrysk, And then all the people say use build-essential.....but that wont fix gpc for me.
<damg>  #
<damg> OOPS
<damg> ;)
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, do apt-chache search pascal and check if you see packages that suits your needs
<deFrysk> Ubunti_Ki, and then install those
<Ubunti_Ki> sudo apt-cache pascal ? deFrysk
<deFrysk> no just apt-cache search pascal
<Forza> kemik, i have deleted the .Trash-1000 folder but it still says that the mp3 player is full when it isn't
<Aleks> How do i get write access to a folder... ?
<surface> u guys use what to read chm file?
<Seveas> surface, xchm
<hendrix_> where do i shut off gnome from autostarting at system startup?
<surface> Seveas: besides that?
<hendrix_> or any window manager that
<hendrix_> *or any window manager
<deFrysk> hendrix_, in gdm
<surface> hendrix : /etc/rc2.d
<Inf3ctedFx> VLC is better than xmms?
<surface> turn S to K
<hendrix_> thanks!! :)
<deFrysk> Inf3ctedFx, depends on what you want
<Mabus06> How do I fix this error
<Mabus06> ./lieroai: relocation error: ./lieroai: symbol h_errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Seveas> Mabus06, get a new version of ./lieroai
<nmsa> in re to my above Q: anyone knows a good iptables tutorial ? u can joing iptables channel and google for iptables tutorial :) 'thnx
<Seveas> bl, don't irc as root
<Mabus06> that is the newest one found on their homepage, Seveas, any further suggestions?
<Seveas> Mabus06, use something else :)
<bl> Seveas: i must. I dont have user yet.
<Mabus06> Seveas, what do you mean, something else?
<Seveas> Mabus06, another application
<Mabus06> Seveas, what is the point in that?
<Seveas> bl, then first create a user :)
<bl> Seveas: k ... :>
<Seveas> Mabus06, that binary needs a way obsolete glibc....
<openartist> give it to me
<Forza> Anyone that knows why linux says my mp3 player is full when it's empty?
<Mabus06> Seveas, okay, but I want to play this game... is there no way to?
<openartist> it's tricking you
<Seveas> Mabus06, there is, but not easy and definitely not recommended
<Seveas> these symbols are versioned for a reason...
<Forza> ...and has a solution
<l> who #ubuntu
<clue> Seveas: is your repository still around?
<Seveas> !tell clue about seveas
<openartist> might have something to do invisible files
<Borb> woah, i'm using ubuntu live cd
<openartist> it does that sometimes with osx too
<clue> Great. Need that fading gksudo..
<Seveas> :)
<Borb> but i dont think ubuntu is using my 3d card
<openartist> sometimes if i delete files they go into an invisible folder that i can't delete
<Seveas> Borb, quite possible
<Borb> its a geforce 6600
<Borb> but i suppose i should only worry about that if i have a proper install
<Borb> which i might have after using the live cd
<Seveas> yeah, the live cd does not use the good driver for that one
<hendrix_> so if i want to disable gnome from running at startup i can remove the executable flag from gdm in /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<hendrix_> is that the _right_ way?
<Seveas> no
<Borb> for some reason it detects to AGP ports, it calls one of them (different version?)
<Seveas> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<hendrix_> Seveas, aaha.. ok kewl!
<Seveas> don't worry about that on the live cd :)
<Forza> i have deleted the .Trash-1000 folder but it's still not solving the issue
<ossie> hi
<ossie> im back after a reinstall again
<tristan> welcome back....
<ossie> can someone please answer me is the source the same for kernel i386 and i686
<ossie> as when i do this command sudo apt-get install linux-source libncurses-dev fakeroot kernel-package
<ossie> it doesnt say what proccessor its for
<vynux> hello
<jenda> ossie: well the source of programs is the same, but the source of the kernels differs, of course.
<Forza> can't anybody help out?
<vynux> how do i mount my windows partition?
<hendrix_> is there a minimum system req for running gnome??? i have a 500Mhz cpu with 64Mb of ram.. is that enough??
<hendrix_> my gnome always crashes
<hendrix_> freezing up the whole system
<ossie> that apt-get i just did doesnt specify wether its for i386 or i686
<tristan> vynux : by modifying fstab
<deFrysk> hendrix_, my advise would be xubuntu-desktop
<ossie> it just gets source code for 2.6.12
<hendrix_> deFrysk, whats that?
<vynux> tristan: where can i find the file fstab?
<ossie> how can i do that command and get the i686 version
<tRSS> vynux: edit your /etc/fstab to look like this: /dev/hda1       /media/windows     ntfs    ro,auto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0222        0       0
<deFrysk> hendrix_, xfce4 desktop environment
<tRSS> vynux: where /dev/hda1 is your windows partition
<Aleks> any who know how to get write permissions to a folder....?
<vynux> trss: thanks i will try :)
<ossie> jenda, can u help me with that please ?
<tRSS> Aleks: do sudo
<deFrysk> hendrix_, xfce4 desktop needs les ram
<Aleks> tRSS, and then?
<tristan> vynux : what tRSS said is exact. If the file system you use is NTFS if it is fat32 replace ntfs by fat32 or vfat
<Aleks> tRSS, just sudo /etc/kk/hh/gg
<Inf3ctedFx> hey Seveas  if I want to use the wget how can I change the directory to download it to whereever I want?
<jenda> ossie: I can have a look...
<ossie> thanx jenda
<hendrix_> deFrysk, ok looks pretty nice! sorry for beeing such a pain.. but in order to start using  xfce4 what / where do i do / go?
<tRSS> tristan: thanks for correcting that! :)
<deFrysk> hendrix_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> then set gdm session to xfce4
<Aleks> tRSS: just sudo? (didn't work)
<hendrix_> do i have to remove gnome deFrysk?
<deFrysk> hendrix_, nope
<tRSS> Aleks: what is it you are trying to do?
<deFrysk> gnome apps run fine in xfce4 hendrix_
<Aleks> tRSS, i want to past a few files in a folder
<Aleks> tRSS, but i do not have write permissions...
<Forza> Kubuntu say that my usb mp3 player is full when it's almost empty, i have deleted the "invisible" .Trash folder but still no change, anyone who can help me out with this?
<jenda> ossie: It seems there is a common source. Just use that. )
<dxdemetriou> hi
<ompaul> Aleks, you should keep text in your home directory
<tRSS> Aleks: you mean in X or in a terminal?
<tristan> Aleks : either launch nautilus with sudo (sudo nautilus) either modify he permission for the folder (sudo chmod 777 -R directory_name
<ossie> cheers, how di then specify that it should be mutliproccessor
<Aleks> tRSS, in x
<tristan> vynux : is it working?
<vynux> tristan: do i need to create the folder /media/windows?
<tristan> vynux : yes
<hendrix_> deFrysk, okey.. ! i have xubuntu-desktop installed? :/
<vynux> ok . i will create first
<ossie> cheers, how di then specify that it should be mutliproccessor - jenda
<tRSS> Aleks: tristan is right, either do sudo nautilus in a terminal or do chmod. I would say you do sudo nautilus
<ompaul> hendrix_, restart your x session once that command has run
<deFrysk> hendrix_, now log out and set gdm > session to xfce4 and log in again
<tristan> Aleks : it depends if you always want to have the right to paste in that folder or if it is just for this time
<jenda> ossie: use the ones with smp (symmetric multi-proc), but I'm quite sure the source is the same... If you want to make a custom kernel, check out kernel-package in synaptic.
<hendrix_> i cant log into (or out) X at all.. i crashes.. kernel panic..
<dxdemetriou> Is there anybody that knows what I do to work the skencil?
<ossie> cheers jenda
<Aleks> tRSS and tristan, nautilus worked perfect, tanks :D
<dxdemetriou> Is there anybody that knows what I do to work the skencil?
<jenda> np
<vynux> tristan: do i need to create /media/windows as sudo?
<tristan> vynux : yes
<tRSS> vynux: if you cannt make the directory otherwise, then do sudo
<tristan> vynux : sudo mkdir /media/windows
<vynux> tristan: thanks it working now
<vynux> :)
<ossie> bbl, dinner time
<ossie> l8z jenda
<rosen>  Few people understand the psychology of dealing with a highway traffic cop. Your normal speeder will panic and immediately pull over to the side. This is wrong. It arouses contempt in the cop-heart. Make the bastard chase you. He will follow.
<rosen> bah ... wrong channel :O
<rosen> wrong server too :(
<ompaul> rosen, not really your day
<jenda> lol
<rosen> ompaul, well I just watched half of a kingkong .... the rest was screwed up so I think you're absolutely correct
<mwe> doesn't the default install include an mta? I just realized I don't have one installed.
<ompaul> mwe, sudo apt-get install postfix and you have one - it is a design choice and it has been one for a good while now
<mwe> ompaul: So one is not intalled by default, I guess?
<ompaul> true
<dxdemetriou> Is there anybody that knows what I do to work the skencil?
<everton137> Hi, I'm trying to creat initrd file after compile kernel 2.6.14.4, but for some strange reason mkinitrd is NOT find /lib/modules/2.6.14.4/kernel/drivers/acpi. What should I do?
<michael_> is it possible to open a .wmv vid in ubuntu?
<ompaul> mwe, and if you install something that needs one it gets installed :-)
<dxdemetriou> hi. Am I visible to others?
<Seveas> !tell michael_ about wmv
<ompaul> !tell michael_ about restrictedformats
<martii> michael_: w32codecs + xine
<mwe> ompaul: yeah
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, no
<jenda> dxdemetriou: no
<tristan> dxdemetriou : yes
<jenda> beat me to it..
<dxdemetriou> What must I do?
<ompaul> who said that
<Seveas> tristan, liar :p
<tristan> dxdemetriou : sorry to kill the joke....
* ompaul rofl
<funkyHat> lmao
<jenda> haha
<jenda> :-D
<martii> Seveas: :) there is something wrong with network iso install for breezy
<vynux> how to do i play dvd movies ? i have installed the codecs but still it wont play
<hendrix_> deFrysk, it seems like gnome can be run now.. i changed the default depth to 16bits and geo to 1024x768.. But i cant figure out how to run xfce? *nudge nudge* :P
<martii> Seveas: got one form archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> vynux, you might need libdvdcss2
<Seveas> martii, what's wrong with it?
<ompaul> !tell vynux about restrictedformats
<martii> Seveas: first stage goes OK
<trevorv> is the version of oggenc included in ubuntu compiled to support encoding from flac?
<martii> Seveas: base-system is installed
<martii> Seveas: later on is starts donwload of remeining packages and says that one of them is missing on mirror server
<martii> Seveas: I used archive.ubuntu.com
<Forza> anyone plz
<Seveas> which package?
<jenda> Forza: wassa matta?
<martii> Seveas: no idea I had no debug info on installator console
<Forza> Kubuntu say that my usb mp3 player is full when it's almost empty, i have deleted the "invisible" .Trash folder but still no change, anyone who can help me out with this?
<martii> Seveas: is installation log written somewhere?
<jenda> dxdemetriou: and do you need anything?
<Seveas> martii, /var/log/installer
<martii> Seveas: let me check it
<Seveas> Forza, do an fsck on it
<dxdemetriou> I am trying to understand how the chat works, to can ask for the ubuntu
<Forza> seveas, im new to this so plz explain howto do it
<Seveas> Forza, fsck /dev/your_player
* funkyHat thinks that .trash on removable devices should be linked to ~/.trash(/anotherfolder), or just not kept at all
<dxdemetriou> I am trying to enable the Tkinter module for python in ubuntu 5.10
<tristan> dxdemetriou : just type and we see what you type. By typing the name of someone, it apears in another color for him so that he can follow up easily the discussio
<ompaul> dxdemetriou, you are visible to 550 people and you can get ubuntu @ www.ubuntu.com/download
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, sudo apt-get install python2.4-tk
<dxdemetriou> thanks. I have installed the ubuntu.
<cyberix> My hardware sensors are configured wrong when I boot up. "sudo sensors -s" makes them work. Doesn't it read the config file at all by default?
<cyberix> it=sensors software
<funkyHat> Can anyone help me with setting up dmix to upmix stereo to 2.1?
<Moodles> I have a problem with "su", I type it in, askes for password, I type the root password and then it says "Authentication failure"
<Seveas> Moodles, did you set the root password?
<ompaul> Moodles, you put in your own password
<michael_> how can i ping or ipconfig
<Moodles> the password is the same for my root and normal user
<ompaul> Moodles, and you use sudo not su
<martii> Seveas: hmmm logs are silent
<Seveas> michael_, ping or ifconfig :)
<martii> Seveas: no info about missing package
<Moodles> ok sudo su works
<Forza> Aint there any special drivers for mp3 players to Linux?
<Moodles> thanks
<Seveas> Moodles, it's not by default...
<michael_> in the terminal?
<funkyHat> michael_, ping = ping IP, ipconfig = ifconfig
<Seveas> !tell Moodles about root
<ompaul> michael_, ping some.ip.somewhere
<martii> Seveas: looks like I have only logs from base-installer
<funkyHat> Moodles, use sudo -i
<ompaul> Moodles, that is not the suggested way to do stuff
<michael_> yeh but do i type that in the terminal?
<ompaul> Moodles, have a look at the message from ubotu
<funkyHat> michael_, yes
<ompaul> michael_, yes
<martii> Seveas: BTW why installer asks about root password during installation
<martii> Seveas: as this password is not set later :)
<tristan> Anyone knows if it is possible to convert DV-AVI to DVD with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> the netinstall is different...
<dxdemetriou> Seveas: can I show you private the error of sketch from synaptic? I have the python2.4-tk
<Seveas> you should preseed it :)
<martii> Seveas: I know
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, put in on the pastebin (see topic)
<martii> Seveas: should I nmsg you ?
<martii> Seveas: I used netinstall just after breezy was relased
<ompaul> dxdemetriou, paste.ubuntulinux.nl is what Seveas means
<martii> Seveas: and worked just fine
<ompaul> dxdemetriou, you can upload it there
<martii> Seveas: broken dependencies after updates ?
<Seveas> martii, hmm, then unless you can find out which package is failing (this sometimes happens when packages are moved) I can't really do anything about it
<martii> Seveas: OK then
<martii> Seveas: i'll try to find out by installing ubuntu one more time
<martii> Seveas: btw hoary was much much better comapring to breezy
<jenda> damn... me PC just crashed. An Ubuntu!
<Seveas> I don't agree :)
<Seveas> jenda, that's because you use easyubuntu too much :p
<martii> Seveas: it looks like breezy was released to fast
<jenda> Seveas: I don't :)
<martii> Seveas: for example my gnome pannels die pretty frequently
<martii> Seveas: never happened on hoary
<dxdemetriou> Seveas: I have put it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6208
<Seveas> martii, doesn't happen to me martii
<jenda> I like Breezy better than Hoary.
<funkyHat> martii, I never get any problems like that
<martii> Seveas: and my update notofication becomes detached
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, that 'sketch' app is broken
<jenda> But I do have some trouble with panels, I admit. But give me a bug free OS, and then talk...
<avrine> hi dears
<martii> Seveas: there is real problem with multi keyboards
<martii> Seveas: luckily I found that is known bug
<avrine> i want to compile ubuntu with OPENMOSIX
<NicePics> Is gnomemeeting's server down? I haven't got any call to address yet. Help!
<avrine> how?
<dxdemetriou> What can I do?
<martii> Seveas: anyway I don't know why it was not fixed later on
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, file a bug :)
<martii> Seveas: my entire x config died (dual head)
<avrine> how compile ubuntu with openmosix ?????
<Seveas> avrine, read the openmosix manual
<martii> Seveas: had to install ati driver myself
<avrine> i read that
<martii> Seveas: as provided one just froze my machine
<Seveas> martii, that's not ubuntus fault - ati drivers are closed source
<martii> Seveas: so I must say I was disapointed little bit as hoary worked really fine
<martii> Seveas: it is as you should provide newest package
<martii> Seveas: latest driver
<Seveas> and Ubuntu does that
<martii> Seveas: otherwise I had to do it myself
<avrine> may i download UBUNTU kernel ???
<Seveas> at the time of release the driver included in ubuntu was the latest
<avrine> is it possible?
<jenda> avrine: Of course
<jenda> avrine: what OS do you use?
<martii> Seveas: that's why my servers still run on hoary
<Seveas> avrine, if you don't know such basic things, how do you imagine setting up an openmosix cluster?
<martii> Seveas: after all this upgrade problem I don't want to waste my time
<martii> Seveas: creating setup from scratch
<NicePics> What do you need for videoconferencing in gnomemeeting?
<martii> Seveas: I hope dapperis going to be tested much better
<Seveas> martii, instead you waste ours by complaining ;)
<dxdemetriou> thanks. I will try to ask the author :)
<martii> Seveas: just showing what's wrong
<avrine> No Seveas,
<martii> Seveas: and updates should fix this problem
<martii> s
<Seveas> if you don't file any bugs - how on earth do you think things are solved...
<Seveas> breezy is stable - no new versions
<Seveas> point.
<avrine> jenda ?
<martii> Seveas: as filing bug is to complicated
<martii> Seveas: you have to register etc
<Seveas> sure
<martii> Seveas: no internal utility
<jenda> avrine ?
<Seveas> pointless ranting in here is not more difficult
<ompaul> avrine, there is a lot of documentation here ->> http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/introduction_to_openmosix.html <<-- what url in particular do you have a problem with or do you want to hire someone to do the job?
<avrine> i test it with Debian
* ompaul puts on his insultant hat as he will be without contact in a couple of days :)
<avrine> and it is succesfull
<funkyHat> In martii's defense, the bug tracking system for ubuntu can be pretty confusing (i.e. 'sorry, you can't file that here, go to *other site*)
<funkyHat> Things could be different now, I haven't found any bugs recently ;)
<avrine> The UBUNTU is the best
<avrine> really
<Seveas> funkyHat, true, but if that's too difficult (you are pointed to the right site) then you should not be using computers at all
<Kibou> ..and die
<funkyHat> heh heh, good point
<Seveas> btw: in a few days/weeks bugzilla will be ditched completely
<avrine> thanks ampaul
<funkyHat> ahh,gdgd :)
<ompaul> avrine, all I did was give you more resorces :)
<ppd> hi !
<ubuntu_> hey ppl
<ompaul> that would be us :) hi to you
<ppd> does anybody here have the problem that one gets a popup with "eject cannot open /dev/sda1...." after unplugging ones usb stick?
<Seveas> ompaul, you're not people. You're irish :p
<ompaul> Seveas, DOH!
<ubuntu_> hah
<zanuda> hi, linuxoids!
<Spee_Der> Hello Ubuntu world
<ompaul> ppd, you eject the disk and remove it ?
<ompaul> ppd, as in "sudo umount /dev/sda1" first?
<ppd> ompaul, I chose "aushngen" which should be the translation for "eject" from the context menu
<ompaul> ppd, and then when so then you remove the stick?
<ppd> ompaul, then the icon disappears... after 5 sec. or so I unplug it. Then I get that error message and nothing is on the stick or worse: The filesystem is totally screwed
<ompaul> ppd run df in a terminal and see if it thinks it is mounted
<ppd> ompaul, after or before ?
<ompaul> now
<avrine> bye all
<ppd> ompaul, /dev/sda1               251144     44924    206220  18% /media/usbdisk
<ppd> ompaul, yes it is
<ompaul> ppd,  >>sudo umount /media/usbdisk<< run that
<ppd> done
<ppd> df doesn't show it anymore
<ompaul> ppd,  remove the stick
<ppd> ompaul, is
<ompaul> ppd, done and dusted - try putting it in again and see what happens :)
<ompaul> ppd, you should have a link to it on the desktop
<ppd> ompaul, yes, as I had it before
<ompaul> ppd, right click and open it have a look at it and then right click and umount it
<ppd> ompaul, disappears and reappears after a few seconds
<ppd> ompaul, and df knows it again
<ompaul> ppd, work with it and now you know you can use the umount command for it
<ompaul> I have to go and do "driving duties"
<ppd> ompaul, well... I knew that command before. My problem is that I want to get it to work with gnome
<ompaul> ppd, stop and start gnome it usually helps if it gets a little screwy
<ompaul> I have to go and drive people around :-/
<ppd> ompaul, thank you very much
<Determinist> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-10-686-smp |  Dual Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 3015.474 MHz | Bogomips: 11993.08 | Mem: 804/1012M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 91.04G Free: 40.95G | Procs: 85 | Uptime: 5 hrs 50 mins 17 secs  | Load: 0.08 0.08 0.09  | Vpenis: 73.2 in | Screen: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00f1 (rev a2) @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 39.60M Out: 3.95M
<Determinist> ohh, oops :(
<Determinist> wrong channel, sorry
<ompaul> ppd your welcome
<ppd> breezy seems to me as people should have worked on alle these little bugs a bit more instead of releasing it "in time"
<zanuda> Who knows how get connected to Internet through mobile (cell) phone via bluetooth?
<BuFF> what's the meaning of kdm & gdm ?
<dabaR> BuFF: what the abbrev means?
<dabaR> ppd: you may be more predisposed to what is called "Debian" try that out.
<Determinist> BuFF, they are the login manager or you could call them "loaders" for window managers
<Spee_Der> gdm = gnome desktop manager
<cvt|ubuntu> still working on java [learning disabilities] 
<ppd> dabaR, had Debian before. I didn't switch just for fun and don't want to switch back
<dabaR> ppd: Ubuntu releases every 6 months, debian releases when the release is ready. THat is why I suggested that.
<xstasi> hi all
<xstasi> i couldn't find info on the doc about the ubuntu branches
<ppd> dabaR, well. I'm experiencing that I'm probably the only one with this problem. So it has to be my fault und not breezy's. so no reason to switch ;-)
<dabaR> be more specific, xstasi, explain better.
<xstasi> i would like to put on an "unstable" ubuntu
<xstasi> i need a >2.6.14 for hw matters
<jaco^> have a great xmas everyone:)
<Inf3ctedFx> does anybody knows how to install a theme using superkaramba?
<xstasi> (only >2.6.14 support my modem)
<xstasi> i had to install ubuntu breezy, then reboot with another OS, download the kernel package, and then install it from ubuntu
<dabaR> xstasi: consider compiling the kernel rahter than installing unstable Ubuntu, cause if you do not know how to even upgrade, you are likely to be in a wolrd of pain if you upgrade to unstable.
<xstasi> dabaR, i use debian since 2001
<xstasi> but this is my first ubuntu installation
<xstasi> so i'm a little stranged :)
<dabaR> Spee_Der: K|gnome disoplay manager, not desktop manager.
<xstasi> i just wanted to know how to get info about the repositories and the codenames for the parallel ubuntu distributions
<DonVincenzo> hi
<dabaR> xstasi: so, then what do you want from us, what is your question?
<dabaR> xstasi: ok, dapper is instead of breezy. good luck.
<xstasi> ok, you are telling me that
<xstasi> but is there some doc online?
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<xstasi> something less specific?
<Toma-> lol.
<Determinist> i wonder how ubuntu would look at 54.10 :P
<dabaR> xstasi: about what?
<dabaR> Determinist: heh
<DonVincenzo> My connection to Internet is stopped after hours of use. I would like to setup a cron task to relaunch it automatically. What are the console commands to start/stop a connection, (it is a connection automatically launched at startup, so loings and codes are already on the computer)
<Determinist> we'll be farting apt-get commands at it and it'll comply lol
<haakonn> hey, anyone have a Palm Z22 PDA? is it easy to get working with ubuntu?
<xstasi> like a wiki node that tells "there are 1/2/3/200 branches, the stable one, and blah...)
<xstasi> "
<Determinist> haakonn, should be rather simple, i suppose. did you try gnome-pilot?
<Toma-> Determinist: until it gets a bad command from too much chilli :D
<haakonn> Determinist:  haven't actually purchased it yet :)
<Determinist> Toma-, lol, bad command or filename :P
<Determinist> haakonn, dont then, it's not really that good a gadget
<Toma-> "Please check your pants, and try again"
<dabaR> xstasi: visit wiki.ubuntu.com and check out the bottom of the page.
<Determinist> Toma-, :D
<haakonn> i don't need "good" :)
<Determinist> haakonn, good luck then mate ;)
<xstasi> doh
<Determinist> i'm still cursing myself for buying a pocket pc
<xstasi> missed that
<Toma-> haakonn: generally, palms are fairly well supported
<Spee_Der> I am rying to figureout how to un-suspend my keyboard.
<Determinist> worst thing i've done in ages... buying something that's bound to a microsoft OS
<Toma-> especially in the tarot industry :O
<Determinist> tarot... industry? an oxymoron? :)
<haakonn> Toma-:  yes, but this device is very new, so i'm not sure. googling around indicates it may take some work on various distros
<Determinist> i'm really waiting for a linux distro to run on my pocket loox 420, the day that happens, i'm gonna switch to linux on my pocket pc :D
<Determinist> haakonn, it should be supported using gnome-pilot, multisync and the evolution plugins
<Spee_Der> After screen saver kicks in, the three leds on keyboard start blinking and the keyboard is locked, but the mouse works and wakes the screen.
<xstasi> dabaR, ok, and now why aren't there any upgrades?
<Toma-> haakonn: palm os is pretty generic
<Determinist> Toma-, generic ~= consistent
<Toma-> yes
<dabaR> xstasi: can you be more specific, I do not understand your question. One good rule of thumb is to notice the person asking the question typing more than the one answering.
<Determinist> consistent != windows mobile
<xstasi> dabaR, sorry... i tought i was explaining myself better
<xstasi> i want access to the newer packages that i found on archive.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> xstasi: to upgrade an Ubuntu installation, change /etc/apt/sources.list, change the word "$MYVERSION" to "$NEWERVERSION"
<xstasi> that's what I did
<xstasi> but still "aptitude upgrade" exits 0 without doing anything
<dabaR> xstasi: in Ubuntu, the sources.list file contains like, breezy, dapper, warty, hoary, and so on.
<dabaR> xstasi: did you update?
<xstasi> sure
<Determinist> xstasi, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xstasi> i did s/breezy/dapper/g and update
<dabaR> show us the sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xstasi> hey hey
<xstasi> the dist-upgrade changed a little...
<xstasi> :P
<dabaR> I thought that may work better.
<xstasi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6209
<Determinist> dabaR, you sure he wants to do this? :P
<xstasi> btw this is it
<dabaR> Determinist: he seems deterministed.
<xstasi> Determinist, i used to run debian unstable since now...
<xstasi> is ubuntu unstable so worse?
<xstasi> :|
<Determinist> xstasi, dude... there's unstable and there's non-functional lol
<haakonn> ok, thanks, Determinist and Toma-
<Toma-> np
<xstasi> ok Determinist
<Determinist> haakonn, have fun mate :)
<dabaR> thats pretty lean...
<xstasi> so new debian = unstable
<xstasi> and new ubuntu = non-functional
<xstasi> is what you are telling me? :P
<Toma-> xstasi: its under heavy development.
<holycow> no, unstable = unstable, if you expecpect unstable == stable you have something seriously wrong with you
<Toma-> meaning, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.
<Toma-> you need to install it on a seperate partition, if you need a computer daily to function well
<Determinist> Toma-, which from my experience (which isnt much) meaning dont go there :P
<dabaR> not really, try it out, but be warned that it is not a great idea to upgrade a production machine, as you already must know. ALso, see, Ubuntu has a shorter release cycle, so there is more stuff going on.
<xstasi> Toma-, ok
<xstasi> i'll keep stable
<Toma-> yeh, only use it if you intend to report bugs and make patches
<xstasi> and put unstable on chroot (i'm curious :o)
<xstasi> Toma-, i have a few bugs to report
<Toma-> good!
<xstasi> for being my first install
<Toma-> !launchpad
<ubotu> No idea, Toma-
<xstasi> the same as debian (ouch!)
<Anders> what is the ubuntu "testing" distro called?
<Toma-> :o stupid ubotu
<dabaR> heh. it is likely under !bug
<xstasi> /etc/hosts is badly created
<Toma-> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<Determinist> Anders, timing is everything mate lol, dapper drake
<xstasi> and "lo" interfaces is not created by default
<conn> hi, is anyone here using firefox 1.5 and having trouble with gmail?
<Anders> ok
<xstasi> *interface
<Determinist> conn, nope, works fine here
<xstasi> conn, i just logged in and it works great
<Toma-> anyone know of a tiny x server?
<xstasi> Toma-, tinyx
<Toma-> thats the one im after :D thx
<xstasi> i used to run that on '02
<conn> xstasi: and Determinist: I can log in fine too, and open messages, but I can't send
<xstasi> good luck and tell me :)
<conn> it gets stuck on "Sending"
<xstasi> conn, tell me your address in notice
<cvt|ubuntu> i tried the instructions but java still won't get installed
<cvt|ubuntu> \help?] 
<dabaR> cvt|ubuntu: you have to tell which instructions.
<cvt|ubuntu> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<cvt|ubuntu> 
<Determinist> conn, perhaps they have some server issue, that happens sometimes
<xstasi> hah finally i found a good support group to annoy... i'm glad to be here guys :)
<dabaR> cvt|ubuntu: try what ubotu sent you in private message.
<lucasvo> cvt|ubuntu: thats for debian and not ubuntu
<Determinist> xstasi, :)
<dabaR> xstasi: we suck, actually, we are not good.
<xstasi> dabaR, at leas you keep a *good* company ;)
<Shadowpillar> question time
<Determinist> actually, yeah, dabaR's right... there's only Seveas that knows stuff and the rest of us bugging him :P
<conn> Determinist: I've got a dual-boot and another machine on my wireless LAN, only Ubuntu has the problem
<Shadowpillar> I just got a hauppage wintv tuner card
<Shadowpillar> how do I get it working?
<Determinist> conn, ohh, i have no idea mate then, sorry :/
<ppd> another problem: Has anyone managed to tell his/her scanner (with the sane plustek backend) to save and reuse calibration data from the first scan of the day?
<cultman> Quick Q, hope it hasnt been asked a million times before, but how the heck do I install firefox 1.5 on ubuntu
<dabaR> Shadowpillar: I do not use it myself, but try mythtv, ubotu told you a URL in private message.
<ubuntu> bonjour
<ubuntu> ya des boulets ici...
<dabaR> ubuntu: live cd?
<ubuntu> ubuntu roxxes
<ubuntu> winbows sucks
<FreakyFries> Hello, I installed Cedega 4.4.3. The wikipedia says there should be a TransGaming_Drive folder in my home directory. But it doesn't appears. Sombody knows how I get it there?
<ubuntu> mac os z sucks
<dabaR> we know.
<ubuntu> ubuntu pwns
<dabaR> FreakyFries: check out #cedega
<Determinist> cultman, ubuntuforums.org, customization section, knock yourself out :)
<dabaR> cultman: you got a message from ubotu.
<xstasi> FreakyFries, did you run cedega?
<xstasi> try simply "cedega" first
<jtza8> I have a GeForce 2 in a system and the drivers that come with X seem to not work. The system *crashes*.
<xstasi> and then check
<xstasi> jtza8, try the proprietary ones
<cultman> ta, thanks all
<dabaR> jtza8: the system itself, or are you calling a shell prompt a crashed system?
<jtza8> They do the same
<FreakyFries> xstasi, thanx, that was easy :)
<jtza8> A shell prompt is not a crash, dabaR :)
<Toma-> :O xorg 7.0 is out :O
<rosen> is there some list somewhere about games that are known to work in Wine ? ... and games that have been ported to linux
<dabaR> jtza8: so your whole system crashes? in what way?
<Determinist> Toma-, think that will go into dapper?
<Toma-> of course
<dabaR> rosen: did you try google? I know of one list, but can not remember the URL.
<holycow> rosen, its on the winehq website
<Determinist> Toma-, see, i dont really care about version numbers, i just want eyecandy :P
<jtza8> Its more of a freeze than a crash. (i.e. nothing works e.g. ALT+F1 won't give me a login prompt.)
<dabaR> wtheck is that term eye candy...
<Toma-> Determinist: its got alot of work done on composite. its alot faster now
<dabaR> alt+ctrl+f1? and how do you know it has anything to do with geforce?
<Determinist> Toma-, faster maybe, but does it actually run now without crashing?
<markitoxs> does anyone know, how to see e-mail adressses instead of remote names in gaim 2.0 ?
<Toma-> Determinist: id say so
<dabaR> markitoxs: move your mouse over the name. or set up an alias.
<Determinist> Toma-, i'm glad then, definately would be looking forward to this
<markitoxs> dabaR, i want to see e-mail adresses, not an alias :S
<Determinist> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<jtza8> dabaR: Well, when I start X, the system freezes, just thought that this was something someone else has experianced this.
<Kibou> I think alot of the composite related crashes are because of graphic drivers issues
<xstasi> wtf?? no jed in breezy!!
<xstasi> :"
<dabaR> markitoxs: alias the person to his email address. or move the mouse over the name in the list. a tooltip with the email address will show up.
* jtza8 fumbled in his grammer
<Toma-> !info jed
<a_new_user> hey, can i know what would be the command to install a good mpg player or the  mpg codecs
<markitoxs> dabaR, yes i know, but in last stable version, there was an option that did that, show e-mail instead of names, just wanted to know, if that was also possible now
<xstasi> a_new_user, take a look @ mplayer
<dabaR> jtza8: did you install the Ubuntu drivers for nvidia? did you read whether those support your card?
<Toma-> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<a_new_user> xstasi: can you state me the command please?
<Toma-> a_new_user: check out that link ^^^
<Moodles> a_new_user: up top, go to System->Administrator->Synatpic Package Manager
<Moodles> you should be able to find lots of video players in there
<Toma-> xstasi: jed is in ubuntu...
<jtza8> dabaR: I installed the legacy drivers that do support my card. But this is a fresh installation and I havn't had time to re-install them.
<xstasi> Toma-, then I have foobarized repositories.
<xstasi> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted
<Toma-> xstasi: hang on a sec.
<dabaR> xstasi: you just have main and restricted enabled, ad "universe" "multiverse" at the end of those two lines in sources.list. also, you will need the security updates entry, and updates entry.
<xstasi> what's wrong with that/
<xstasi> ?
<xstasi> dabaR, i only have main and security
<xstasi> wait a sec, i enable them
<Toma-> xstasi: add universe and multiverse to the end of that
<Toma-> jed is in universe
<sendog> www.vz.net.ve
<jtza8> dabaR: However, I have the same problem with the legacy drivers.
<dabaR> multiverse is non-free.
<Shadowpillar> dabaR: doesn't help me
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> [components]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Shadowpillar> dabaR: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16815116620
<markitoxs> dabaR, i'll try to ask in other forums, thx anyway
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Toma-> lo AndyR
<dabaR> that shows how ubuntu repositories are organized, xstasi .
<a_new_user> Thank you all =)
<ubotu> jed: (editor for programmers (textmode version)), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 0.99.16+0.99.17-pre111-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 116 kB, Installed size: 312 kB
<xstasi> that's what I was initially looking for, dabaR
<xstasi> thanx
<xstasi> ;)
<gnomefreak> jed is in universe :)
<jtza8> dabaR: When I boot in "recovery mode" I seem to be able to run just a simple "X" session but then the frame buffered terminals seem to get messed up.
<Toma-> bout time ubotu lagged?
<gnomefreak> and all its features
<gnomefreak> <<<on packages.ubuntu
<jana> hello =D
<jtza8> dabaR: Anyhow, thanks for your time...
<mikelo> does anybody know anything about using odbc and jdbc?
<dabaR> mikelo: ya, I know how to use them. what do you want to know?
<dabaR> mikelo: do you know what they stand for? odbc and jdbc?
<mikelo> cool first of all: I used odbcconfig is this ok?
<dabaR> dont paste here.
<elvstone> hi all. i'm trying to mount an UFS2 partition when running the 5.10 live cd, can't quite get it to work. trying with mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/hda1 /mnt/slash, anyone know what the problem might be?
<mikelo> object data base connection
<dabaR> mikelo: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<elvstone> do the kernel on the live cd support BSD disklabels/partitions?
<mikelo> ok i won't paste
<Toma-> elvstone: tried -t auto ?
<elvstone> Toma-: hrm. i'll try. brb.
<Toma-> ok
<mikelo> ODBCconfig doesn't allow me to create a new user connection
<mikelo> what do u use?
<elvstone> Toma-: hm. no, it says i need to specify the filesystem type.
<Toma-> dang.
<jana> I have quite an odd problem with Synaptic Package Manager :/ It stopped finding some paskages... For example it used to find such files as "wine" and "winex". When i reinstalled Ubuntu, it stopped finding them. What can be the problem?
<elvstone> anyone mounted UFS2 partitions from the live cd?
<dabaR> mikelo: what did you install?
<a_new_user> What does that mean : Building dependency tree... Done
<a_new_user> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<gnomefreak> jana, you had different sources.list before you reinstalled it it sounds like
<jana> oddness
<gnomefreak> a_new_user, you need to add multiunivers and universe repos to your sources.list
<jana> can i fix that?
<dabaR> mikelo: can you join me at #oracle? this is offtopic here.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jana about sources
<a_new_user> gnomefreak: ie: checking the multiunivers boxes as well as the univers?
<gandalf> ??
<gnomefreak> that link should help you jana
<mikelo> ok
<Determinist> gnomefreak, multiverse...
<a_new_user> multiverse*
<a_new_user> :P
<jana> ok, thanks a lot!
<gnomefreak> yw jana
<dabaR> jana: ya. http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gnomefreak> a_new_user,  you cant add multi that way
<elvstone> hrm. from http://www.bsdforums.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-17859.html - "Linux supports UFS1 only. This may or may not change in the future.
<elvstone> "
<elvstone> is that still true?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell a_new_user about sources
<Toma-> elvstone: no idea :(
<gnomefreak> Determinist, ty sorry
<xstasi> what is the better mplayer package for my k8?
<Determinist> gnomefreak, :)
<xstasi> k7 or i386?
<xstasi> doh there is an amd64
<fm_> hi I have a mkiso fs problem : I want to make a dvd image and I have a directory containing the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS trees. So I type mkisofs -dvd-video -o blah.iso MYDIR/ then It writes nothing and the CPU is 100% used. I waited hours, still nothing written. any ideas ?
<xstasi> sorry didn't see it
<xstasi> :P
<Toma-> xstasi: theyre all pretty much the same. unless you put a stopwatch to it
<xstasi> a stopwhat?
<Toma-> stopwatch. you know...
<Toma-> but the amd64 packages will be much faster :D
<gnomefreak> xstasi, you will only shave like miliseconds off using a k7
<xstasi> ok :)
<Toma-> thats only if you compare i686>k7
<a_new_user> Hey , About the multiverse stuff, that link uboto posted me it gave me a type of text file. Do  I save it and if so where do I put it, it isn't showing anythnig
<elvstone> ah got it mounted read-only with mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/slash.. it seems the kernel on the live cd had its ufs support compiled as read-only :/
<jana> yay, works! Thanks :D
<elvstone> i need write support, hrm.
<cyphase> 5 milliseconds everydayfor 70 years, no including leap years, is 2 hours, 7 minutes, and 45 seconds
<cyphase> :P
<dabaR> a_new_user: visit http://dabar.selfip.org/sunaptic.html, or edit /etc/apt.sources.list
<Sh4d0x> does anyone know the root folder from gaim?
<gnomefreak> a_new_user,  a good idea would be to replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the ones on that page
<Toma-> Sh4d0x: /usr/share/gaim ?
<jana> Another silly question: I have a FAT32 partition and i can't add and/or delete files, because i have no permission. Is there any other way to change it besides logging as root and changing permission manually?
<Determinist> jana, sudo
<jana> i need to run visudo first
<Determinist> jana, and why is that, pray tell?
<jana> oh wait, i need to run visudo before su -s, sorry :/
<jana> sudo works
<Sh4d0x> Toma-  thnx, i'll go check it out
<Toma-> cool :)
<Toma-> Sh4d0x: may i ask what your trying to do?
<ompaul> jana, you appear to have something a bit mixed up, visudo is for editing /etc/sudoers file - that has little or nothing to do with the fat32 partition
<Sh4d0x> Toma- of course, I've a new tool called gdesklet and i add launchbar application on my desktop (like the apple dock) now i want some shortcuts on it, and i tried to add game
<ompaul> jana, the fat32 partition is owned by a user >> ls /media/ -l <<and see who owns it
<Toma-> you mean gaim :D
<Toma-> Sh4d0x: if youre looking for the gaim executable, and all others, theyre generally in /usr/bin/
<Toma-> eg. /usr/bin/gaim
<Toma-> nehoo. bbl!
<Sh4d0x> Toma- aha, cus in usr/share there is no folder called gaim, thnx
<Toma-> Sh4d0x: it might be /usr/lib
<Toma-> but the executables are almost always in /usr/bin
<Sh4d0x> ok, i'll go check it once more
<thegladiator> is there any softwares available for *.dat (vcd) format  to be converted to *.avi(divx)
<Sepheebear> Sh4d0x: use dpkg -L gaim
<thegladiator> are*
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, to find an executable you can type "which filename" and it will tell you where it is
<jana> ompaul, the disk i need is owned by root
<thegladiator> any divx conersion softare ?
<thegladiator> kindly let me know
<Sh4d0x> ompaul, can you explicate that a bit further? :$
<DonVincenzo> When I use Cron, should I restart the cron deamon each time I change the configuration ?
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, >>which gaim<< will tell you where a file lives in the case of executables
<DonVincenzo> How can I start/stop it will running ?
<thegladiator> any video conversion softwares available ? to convert to divx ?
<Sh4d0x> ompaul ok i suppose i need to type that in a terminal? or ... (sry but i'm new to ubuntu :$)
<thegladiator> I need to convert vcd to Divx
<Sepheebear> thegladiator: avidemux might be able to
<Sh4d0x> Toma-: thnQ it did worked
<thegladiator> which repo ?
<thegladiator> sepheebear ?
<thegladiator> i cant find it in synaptic
<ompaul> jana, so do this >> chmod 777 /media/whatever<< that will allow you deal with it any as any user - but if there are scripts there any user on the machine can use them
<Sepheebear> universe <or multiverse cant remember
<ompaul> Sh4d0x,  you suppose correctly :)
<thegladiator> hi Sh4! :D
<jana> ompaul, "Operation tnot permitted" :-/
<Sepheebear> thegladiator: multiverse
<ompaul> jana, sorry I assumed you would know stick a sudo infront of that command to get it again uparrow and press the home key and type sudo space :)
<ccc_> anyone know which vo= setting is optimized for an ati radeon in mplayer?
<ccc_> x11 makes the video play too slow in fullscreen
<Sh4d0x> ompaul, ow cool :D thnxx that is a very easy way to figger a location out :D
<Kibou> ccc_: xv doesn't work?
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, there are 4 principle locations for executables /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin
<jana> ompaul,  oh O_O
<thegladiator> Sepheebear, i hav multiverse enabled , but i cant find avidemux in synaptic
<ompaul> jana, no working for you?
<Sh4d0x> ompaul, "which evolution" said evolution is in /us/bin/evolution  but can't find it in that folder :s
<jana> i did it and nothing happened, permission didn't change
<jana> :-/
<ccc_> Kibou: no, it says there is no xvideo support for my video card
<jana> evil root still owns my hda5 
<Sepheebear> check in breezy-backports
<ccc_> Kibou: worked fine before i installed radeon drivers
<tarzeau> anyone play http://bub-n-bros.sf.net with me?
<Kibou> xv worked fine?
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, ls -l /usr/bin/evolution
<ccc_> yes
<Kibou> there's probably something wrong with your drivers then I guess
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, that is the executable file but there may be (and in the case of evolution there are) config files scattered around the place
<Sh4d0x> ompaul, should be in that folder, but realy can't see it :s
<thegladiator> can someone tell me any divx encoders? to encode my vsd ino divx
<Kibou> never had an ati card.. so I don't really know..
<Kibou> thegladiator: use xvid
<ompaul> Sh4d0x, did you do that command I gave u?
<Sh4d0x> ompaul yes
<Sepheebear> mencoder is another option
<ompaul> did it show the file?
<thegladiator> Kibou, xvid would do , but which is the software ?
<Sh4d0x> ompaul: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2005-12-24 13:18 /usr/bin/evolution -> evolution-2.4
<ccc_> Kibou: ok thanks anyway. everything works fine except mplayer though... so i doubt there's anything wrong with the drivers.
<Kibou> thegladiator: mencoder
<ompaul> Sh4d0x,  so there you go the file evolution is a link to the real file evolution-2.4 which may change but you only ever run evolution
<Kibou> ccc_: maybe ask in #mplayer or #ati for help
<thegladiator> Kibou, i have amd sempron 2800+ , should i donwload mencorder-k6 ?
<thegladiator> shouldn't*
<xstasi> why if i search "fglrx" on the wiki it tells me that the italian wiki has migrated?
<DonVincenzo> hi, I setup a "*/1 * * * * ifdonw ppp0" with sudo crontab -e, but it does not work
<Kibou> I'd recommend that you compile your own version
<mikelo> hey
<ompaul> hay is for horses
<Kibou> the mplayer builds in the repos are out of date
<DonVincenzo> Donvincenzo ok nothing, I am stupid
<Sh4d0x> ompaul uhu, but still, can't find it else i can't add it to my gdesklet launchbar
<mikelo> how do i configure to start automatically some programs?
<ompaul> evolution --component=mail
<Sh4d0x> ompaul believe it or not, i just found it
<ompaul> I will believe it
<xstasi> migghia DonVincenzo, tutto chillo casino facisti?
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jana> ompaul, nothing happened, permission didn't change :/
<ompaul> mikelo, which kind of programs
<dp_wiz> how i can do iconv-like mass conversion on file names
<DonVincenzo> xstasi: stecchio de tuo suora
<xstasi> DonVincenzo, ora gran figghi' e socaminchi sara' il caso di parlare inglese :D
<xstasi> <en>
<a_new_user> Thanks all. bbl
<gnomefreak> have fun
<a_new_user> ty
<ompaul> jana, okay so >>mkdir fatimage<< in your home directory >>cd /home/username/fatimage ; cp -R /whereverfatis/* .<< then >>chown -R username:username * << that will copy all the files into your home dir and allow you to do anything you want with them
<mikelo> ompaul, gmail notifier
<ompaul> mikelo, I know nothing of gmail
<WorstPhobia> Hey guys.
<DonVincenzo> xstasi: as you wish
<gnomefreak> what about gmail?
<mikelo> isnt't there some universal stuff?
<WorstPhobia> I just reinstalled Ubuntu. This time, I'm trying to do a...wiser installation.
<WorstPhobia> And use Ubuntu more efficiently.
<mikelo> i want ubuntu to execute it everytime i boot
<WorstPhobia> Any idea what packages I should get immediately?
<dp_wiz> WorstPhobia, ubuntu-desktop q:
<WorstPhobia> Besides the ones from the update manager.
<veriz> anyone can help me plz? If im creating a new user it doesnt create a home directory for the user| Example: Could not chdir to home directory /home/test: No such file or directory
<WorstPhobia> dp_wiz What's that?
<gnomefreak> WorstPhobia,  thats up to you and what you plan on doing with ubuntu
<jana> ompaul, that won't work, my FAT32 partition is 62GB big, and this  one is 16GB + 30% used
<jana> oh well
<ompaul> jana, so copy what yoiu need
<WorstPhobia> I know that, gnomefreak; I was wondering if there were any libraries or such that I should get now.
<cvt|ubuntu> i followed all the directions on RestrictedFormats for java and it says there's no such file
<WorstPhobia> To avoid hassle later.
<cvt|ubuntu> the file is on my desktop
<thegladiator> Kibou, can you temme the usage ?  mencoder *.dat ?
<gnomefreak> WorstPhobia,  are you planning on programming compiling tar files?
<thegladiator> Kibou, how do i give the format name?
<WorstPhobia> Yes.
<jana> i need that partition... oh well, i'll just keep on trying
<thegladiator> Kibou, i cant undertsnd MAN
<gnomefreak> WorstPhobia,  to start with get build-essential
<WorstPhobia> Thanks, gnomefreak.
<ompaul> WorstPhobia, >> sudo apt-get install build-essential << to help with compiling start there
<gnomefreak> yw
<xstasi> why aren't there the restricted modules for 2.6.15?
<ompaul> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<thegladiator> Kibou, could ? its diff for a no techie to understand that
<jenda> Can anyone recommend their favorite Linux game? (I really don't feel like working today) *browsing linux game tome*
<ompaul> jana sorry that was for you >>>> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<gnomefreak> xstasi, i dont know but everytime i try to upgrade or freash install dapper (2.6.15 i think is kernel) the moduals fail :(
<gnomefreak> fresh even
<conn> how do you change the network interface's ttl setting in ubuntu?
<thegladiator> can someone temme how to encode a movie into divx format
<Sh4d0x> hi gnomefreak
<Kibou> thegladiator: I agree that it's not that easy at first with mencoder and I don't really have the time to explain everything about it (cooking atm :).. so all I can do is to suggest you take another lok into the manpage for now, sorry
<thegladiator> using mencoder , source file is *.dat
<Sh4d0x> hi thegladiator
<gnomefreak> hi Sh4d0x
<thegladiator> thanks Kibou , NP
<Sh4d0x> i'll be back within a sec, *reboot* cheers xxx
<thegladiator> cheers
<thegladiator> cya
<rendi> hi can help me
<rendi> http://84.244.11.126//
<rendi> '//' <== how to remove this
<rendi> when i'm open http://84.244.11.126 it go to http://84.244.11.126//
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone tell me whats wrong with this "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-config enable"
<xstasi>  sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-config enable
<xstasi> -apt-get
<DonVinzk> Nobody here uses cron ???
<shanonx> Is Ubuntu more compatible with Pentium or AMD?
<ompaul> shanonx, and a string is how long :-) the linux kernel is very comfortable with both
<shanonx> ompaul: just curious because im wanting to build a more high end PC and didnt want to lose linux because of it
<ompaul> DonVinzk, or no one has an answer to your question give it ab out 20 mins and ask again
* gnomefreak brb going for smoke
<ompaul> rendi, that looks like you did something about RootDocument setting that was funny
<ompaul> rendi, not 100% on that but it is what it looks like
<rendi> sorry
<rendi> just uncoment that line
<rendi> c ya
<rendi> nite all
<dp_wiz> shanonx, i'm on AMD64 X2 / ATI X550 and forced to switch to dapper drake for newest kernel/drivers
<ompaul> rendi, enjoy :-0
<ompaul> and that will not be stable till april 06
<ompaul> I am off for a byte to eat
<aris> hi people
<WorstPhobia> Hello, aris.
<gnomefreak> hi aris
<aris> I've just switched from kmail to evolution; my imap server is full of spam. With kmail, i used pop so I rm'ed as they came.
<alexises> slt
<aris> How can I filter them all at once ?
<gnomefreak> aris,  get spamassin if you dont already have it
<WorstPhobia> Evolution is an Outlook clone. Does anyone know of any others?
<aris> looks like evo only filter new (unread) messages
<WorstPhobia> I love Evolution,
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is a good one i use
<MickMcMack> pico!
<WorstPhobia> But Thunderbird has my heart.
<aris> gnomefreak, spamassassin is on by default on ubuntu i think
<MickMcMack> *pine
<khalil_> How do I make totem play movies at regular speed?
<WorstPhobia> If there were an outlook clone that could be used with Thunderbird....
<gnomefreak> aris,  not sure if it is or not dont remember thunderbird doesnt allow you to use it with it as far as i know
<alexises> y as des fr
<WorstPhobia> Until then, Evolution will do. Thunderbird will replace Outlook Express on my Windox box.
<gnomefreak> aris,  you can set it up in tools i think in kmail
<WorstPhobia> Pffft. What do I mean, my windows box.
<WorstPhobia> I'm using VMWare for Ubuntu...
<aris> gnomefreak, i'm using evolution
<aris> and I don't like kmail anymore
<gnomefreak> aris,  chack in tools to see if you can configure it
<alexises> comment aceder a son dd avec le live cd de ubuntus ?????????????????
<kemik> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<alexises> think
<aris> oh, found in Message/Filter spam messages
<tUbunti_Ki> what was the command to search specifik program that you can install in Linux? sudo apt-get search?
<aris> though it was "mark as spam"
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search
<aris> apt-cache search
* gnomefreak thinks you dont need sudo to run that command
<albacker> can any1 help me on installing an USB-quickcam ?
<khalil_> How do I make totem play movies at regular speed?
<aris> khalil_, it doesn't play at regular speed ?
<khalil_> aris: nop
<aris> first, do you use totem-xine ?
<aris> or totem-gstreamer ? (default one)
<khalil_> totem-gstreamer
<tUbunti_Ki> how can I see what programs are available to install on my system? whats the commans.
<dv_> hi
<gnomefreak> tUbunti_Ki,  apt-cache search program
<tUbunti_Ki> Ng,  what was the command again that I could see all pascal packages
<tUbunti_Ki> thaaanks gnomefreak
<WorstPhobia> What are the disadvantages of running Ubuntu on VMWare?
<WorstPhobia> Will it hurt video and/or audio?
<khalil_> aris: i use totem g-streamer
<Ng> tUbunti_Ki: well you should get most of them with: apt-cache search pascal
<rosen> can anyone tell me the command to startup wine with gui ?
<gnomefreak> tUbunti_Ki,  you can also use synaptic to search for packages
<aris> ubuntu doesn't run that well on vmware
<aris> it's very slow because by default it doesn't use vmware X drivers
<dv_> I need to enable dma  for the dvd drive manually using hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd. but to which init.d script should I add this line so that it is done when starting?
<cut0ff> aris use qemu
<Niekie> Hi, does anyone know why my Ubuntu install totally freezes after having it idle for a while? (Session locked, screensaver on, etc...)
<dv_> oh mom
<dv_> hdparm.conf :)
<Niekie> The screen is blanked and it's not responding to keyboard and mouse to wake it up anymore.
<cagatay> hi leute
<cagatay> kurz bin newbie
<cagatay> will nen prozess killen
<cagatay> brauche also nur kurz befehle
<cagatay> um id rauszufinden
<cut0ff> ?
<cagatay> und den kill befehl
<cagatay> des mit -9 kill blabla :D
<cagatay> ups wrong window
<cagatay> sorry
<rui> hello guys
<khalil_> aris,  are you there
<rui> i need some help here
<rui> with my breezy
<rui> bizarre things happen
<PotterSys> hello; anyone knows how to let other users use the CD-ROM drive? (in 5.10; no fear to bash)
<gnomefreak> rui,  we need to know the issues
<rui> so
<rui> basically
<hans0lo> Does the Ubuntu installer have the ability to resize NTFS partitions to make room for the install?
<rui> my setting go away ewach time i start a new session
<rui> netwrok settings
<cut0ff> hans0lo I think does not
<Niekie> hans0lo, did you try running the partitioning program on the Live CD?
<rui> keyboard layout
<rui> etc etc
<Niekie> That worked for me.
<hans0lo> Niekie: OK cool thanks
<rui> it's very annoying
<cantona> any man page for glib? like 'man g_printf'
<rui> i saw that, eg, many people seem to have trouble setting network profiles on breezy
<rui> that at most they'll work temporarily for one session
<rui> now, the same happens with me
<twinoatl> hi
<rui> for many other things, as well as the network profiles
<rui> anyone there?
<neoxan> http://www.ultimatebierbong.de.vu/
<neoxan> :D
<vince_> hi
<WorstPhobia> What's a good download manager for Ubuntu?
<WorstPhobia> I want one that can organize my downloads.
<WorstPhobia> For example, put all my tar files into a folder.
<Ng> WorstPhobia: d4x is ok
<Ng> I haven't used it for years though
<Rytmis> Hey, all. I'd need a little help with fglrx.
<WorstPhobia> Okay.
<WorstPhobia> GUI or terminal?
<Rytmis> I've finally got fglrx to report "direct rendering: yes" at Xorg startup, but glxinfo still says that I'm using Mesa Indirect :(
<Ng> WorstPhobia: gui
<Rytmis> I had to remove libGL.so.1* from /usr/lib and symlink the fglrx libs there to get this far, but now I'm running out of ideas (and new keywords for Google)
<WorstPhobia> Thanks Ng.
<gnomefreak> i googled fglrx and it listed a bunch of sites
<dukat> Hi
<PotterSys> hello (again). anyone knows how to change permissions to CD-ROM drive, letting other users use it?
<gnomefreak> hi dukat
<hinuyasha> what's the command to kill a process?
<DonVinzk> Is dicoo crashing with everybody ?
<dukat> Someone cann help me, wich programm can i use in ubunt to set my fvwm background
<dukat> There ist no esetroot no hsetroot an no habak
<funkyHat> hinuyasha, pidof processname ; kill number (if you only want to kill one), otherwise killall processname
<Ubunti_Ki> i want to install KDE, how
<hinuyasha> funkyhat: how can i know wich process number is it
<funkyHat> Ubunti_Ki, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ng> hinuyasha: "kill", followed by the process number, or "killall" followed by the process name
<twinoatl> how can I report bug ? Can I use bugreport ? Is there a website like bug.debian.org ?
<Ubunti_Ki> I want to install gpc, how?
<Ng> twinoatl: launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone I think
<gnomefreak> twinoatl,  if you look under system tools there is a place to send bugs
<hinuyasha> ok thanks all
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  killall gpc?
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<gnomefreak> install
<Stormx2> Hi
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<gnomefreak> hi Stormx2
<Stormx2> Yay for turkey sandwiches :D
<jana> hey, i'm back O.o
<twinoatl> gnomefreak: I do not have any such tools
<gnomefreak> twinoatl,  are you using ubuntu?
<twinoatl> kubuntu
<dukat> No one knows a good to under ubuntu to set the background images ?
<twinoatl> gnomefreak: kubuntu
<gnomefreak> that could be a good reason than
<Stormx2> twinoatl: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> dukat,  try atr-gnome
<gnomefreak> art-gnome
<gnomefreak> or go to art.gnome.org
<Stormx2> gnome-look.org is the best.
<Stormx2> Even i made a wallpaper for there
<gnomefreak> i heard it was down
<twinoatl> Stormx2: thank you
<Stormx2> Not down for me
<gnomefreak> i wanna say last week it was down
<jana> is it possinle to change partition prmission via root console?
<dukat> I search a tool to set the background images like habak or esetroot
<dukat> i does not search for a background image
<Stormx2> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31624 theres my wallpaper heh
<Ng> dukat: right click on the desktop, you can change the image from the menu
<dukat> not in gnome i would use fvwm
<YesaHubunTu> hihi
<Stormx2> jana: i beleive you'd have to umount an remound
<YesaHubunTu> testing
<Stormx2> *remount
<conn> is anyone here using dapper? When your ethernet interface comes up, do you see warnings from dhcp?
<YesaHubunTu> any1 know how to change the gnu grub thing
<Stormx2> jana: Why? What you trying to do?
<Ng> dukat: not sure then, but probably xsetroot
<Stormx2> YesaHubunTu: Hmm? Look in /boot/grub for grub stuff
<gnomefreak> YesaHubunTu,  gnu grub thing?
<Ng> dukat: why would you use fvwm? ;)
<YesaHubunTu> i wanna set my windowsXP as default
<dukat> Ng because i use a Thinkpad x21
<YesaHubunTu> can?
<Rytmis> conn: I get some configuration warnings. That, and the interface doesn't come up on boot
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<dukat> An genome its al little bit to big for this small laptop
<gnomefreak> YesaHubunTu,  the first one is a hot-to
<Ng> dukat: have you seen xfce? :)
<seniorsepia> !openswan
<ubotu> seniorsepia: Syntax error in line 1
<YesaHubunTu> hot-to = ?
<gnomefreak> also look in your help icon in the breezy guide
<N3trunner> is there a site where i can check all the compatible hardware for ubuntu?
<YesaHubunTu> i'm new to linux
<funkyHat> YesaHubunTu, *how to
<gnomefreak> how-to
<dukat> Ng i want a little bi of comfort
<CpS> hello. is this normal that Ubuntu installs without root password set?
<dv_> yes.
<conn> Rytmis: this? http://pastebin.com/479260
<dv_> you dont use root in ubuntu
<YesaHubunTu> ok..
<YesaHubunTu> i go change
<jana> Stormx2, there is a partition i need and i can manage things only when loggen in as root
<dv_> you use sudo
<CpS> i need to "su" to install
<YesaHubunTu> thanks
<funkyHat> dukat, xfce is very good
<olarilole> hi guys
<gnomefreak> CpS,  why su why not sudo?
<Rytmis> conn: yep
<Ubunti_Ki> I have gpc installed in this machine and I wanna know the name of the package, how?
<gnomefreak> su is not used be default and really not all that recommended for ubuntu
<dv_> you can imitate su using sudo -i though
<funkyHat> !tell CpS about root
<olarilole> anyone there has tried the wonderful AMD turion + breezy amd64?
<CpS> gnomefreak: generally speaking i've installed Ubuntu under vmware 5 and need to install VMTools
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  look in synaptic adn search for it
<CpS> funkyHat: thanx !
<funkyHat> np
<gnomefreak> CpS,  does sudo apt-get install <packagename> work? without the <>
<CpS> gnomefreak: i'll try it. just a sec
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, not likely to work with VMTools... although it's an idea that could be marketed to the makers of VMWare ;)
* gnomefreak doesnt use vmware but the command above is a general install command
<skon> Has anyone ever had to use drivers or programs to install their WiFi card?
<olarilole> well, does anyone know about the amd turion linux drivers?
<olarilole> a possible .deb?
<Tachyon> I have an Epson Stylus CX-3800 series printer connected via USB to my machine.  The Printer manager detects it, but I run into two problems: there's no CX-3800 driver.  I selected another 3000 series driver, but then it prints only blank pages when I try to print a test page. . . .
<tiredbones> Is there an open source for converting a pdf to txt? I'm using Hoary.
<olarilole> a kernel for turion?
<Tachyon> Do I need to find a driver to download somewhere?
<funkyHat> olarilole, is the turion a 64bit cpu?
<olarilole> yes
<Ng> olarilole: I would imagine the -k7 or -k8 kernels would be fine (k7 for 32bit ubuntu, k8 for 64bit)
<funkyHat> olarilole, I think you'll want the k8 kernel then
<olarilole> right
<olarilole> i can try that out
* gnomefreak only seen k6 and k7 when did k8 come out :(
<olarilole> breezy suggests the amd64 generic
<Ng> gnomefreak: the k8 kernel is only available if you install the 64bit version of ubuntu
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, got the 64bit version of ubuntu? ;)
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak, how can I do that? How do I look synaptic adn?
<Ng> olarilole: they always install a generic kernel
<gnomefreak> ok ty ng
<olarilole> alright, and by the way other simpler stuff
<olarilole> network profiles!!!!
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  go to system>admin>synaptic package manager
<olarilole> why doesn't it work properly?
<openartist> Hello, can someone point me torwards how I could play with ubuntu on my powerbook?
<skon> Anyone ever use a Belkin Wifi card under Ubuntu?
<christianp> hi all
<gnomefreak> funkyHat,  not after what people complain about in here with 64bit :(
<olarilole> in fact, many configurations disappear whenever i start a new session
<ClayG> anyone here use a wireless pci card before?
<gnomefreak> openartist,  depends what you wanna play with with it
<gnomefreak> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<JDahl> gnomefreak, funkyHat, I used Kubuntu 64bit, and I am quite happy with it
<funkyHat> openartist, download the breezy live CD iso for powerpc
<openartist> oh cool
<tiredbones> Is there an open source for converting a pdf to txt? I'm using Hoary.
<ClayG> My mother is anti-cord and wants me to network a new desktop, I want to use a long long ethernet cord, jury rigged up and around places
<openartist> the live CD will let me boot ubuntu?
<ClayG> but she wants to use a pci card, I've never used one and want to know how much slower it will be?
<olarilole> pdf to txt?
<gnomefreak> JDahl,  im not saying its bad but ive seen some things in here about 64bit not doing this not doing that it could be the user for all i know
<olarilole> dunno any
<Ng> olarilole: when you log out, tick the save current session box
<funkyHat> openartist, yes, it's a demo environment, so it wont be as fast as the OS installed to your hard drive, but if you want to see how it feels, that's the one to try
<rjm101> hello to all, I need some help on a laserjet 1100 and an x-eye cam, can anyone help this newbie
<tiredbones> olarilole, yes
<olarilole> Ng, hmm, yes...
<Ng> tiredbones: pdf2ps | ps2ascii
<olarilole> Ng, i'll try
<funkyHat> and if anyone knows anything about the status of ubuntu-express.... stable?working?
<tiredbones> Ng - Thanks
<christianp> can anyone help me in configuring playmidy? i installed automatix but my midi doesn't work correctly. I hear only some buzz buzz...
<gnomefreak> ClayG,  there is a site for hardware supported by ubuntu but i cant remember it sorry :(
<olarilole> Ng, but plenty of these things should be gnome-independent
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> rumour has it, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<olarilole> Ng, the same problem happens with my keyboard layout (i switched kbd recently)
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> god i love that bot :))
<flames> hi, if i run this: "netstat -l" i get this: "tcp 0 0 localhost.localdo:32769 *:* LISTEN" which program listening?
<Ng> olarilole: if you configured anything through the System->Preferences menu, it will only be saved if you tick that box on logout
<skon> Anyone ever used the Belkin F5D7010 wireless card? It says it should be supported automatically in Ubuntu, but it's not.
<Ng> flames: run it again with sudo in front and -p on the end :)
<olarilole> Ng, and it's very annoying getting a gdm screen and having all the keys changed to type in user and pass
<flames> thx!
<dapimp53> Where can I find an installing Ubuntu howto. I couldnt find it on the main site. The only thing I am really looking for is what type of partition do I need? Do I need the swap and ext2?
<Ng> olarilole: it's behaving correctly because the Preferneces menu is per-user, although I forget precisely how to reconfigure the keyboard for the whole system
<Ng> olarilole: someone else here should know though
<rjm101> My laserjet 1100 is seen, but only prints garbage, 200 pages each time, yet it worked on mandriva perfectly
<gnomefreak> skon,  here look at this  Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<gnomefreak> damn hold on
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<olarilole> ng, alright alright.. i've been working it out with some scripting but... well
<gnomefreak> look at your card on that site and next to it on right there is a link for the drivers
<anir> hello
<dukat> xfce ist also to slow
<Stormx2> xfce slow?!
<Stormx2> >.<
<gnomefreak> that was for skon
<CpS> gnomefreak: it worked fine for me. sudo is pretty fine substitution for su -
<skon> gnomefreak: k thanks, I thnik I tried this but I'll have to try again
<anir> can i have kde and gnome in my as desktops at the same time..??
<olarilole> fluxbox my friends! that is fast!
<CpS> gnomefreak: thanx a lot
<gnomefreak> CpS, anytime
<Stormx2> anir: Yep
<dukat> yes or busy box
<dukat> But i love fvwm
<gnomefreak> any of the "box" wm are fast there is nothing to them
<anir> Stormx2, so i have to download kde from synaptics right..
<dukat> On all other systems runs fvwm so i've no idea why i should change
<gnomefreak> ratpoison is also fast
<Ubunti_Ki> how do I remove a lock from /var/lib/dpkg/ ?
<Ng> ratpoison is mental, it's only one step up from evilwm ;)
<olarilole> ratpoison???
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  you have 2 apts going you can only use 1 at a time
<olarilole> every day a new desktop manager :)
<Ubunti_Ki> so How do I close one?
<gnomefreak> ratpoison is pretty old :(
<ClayG> Yeah ratpoison sux
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  what do you have running right now?
<olarilole> i meant, i learn aboiut anew one evry day
<Ubunti_Ki> package adm
<gnomefreak> synaptic and a sudo command in terminal?
<ClayG> but very fast ;)
<anir> Stormx2, which one do i need to install... Kubuntu-desktop or only kde ??
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak,  ok i solved it
<funkyHat> ClayG, lol, yeah.
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak,  I have a problem here. that i think you can help me out?
<gnomefreak> anir, kubuntu-desktop is a meta package i would go with that unless you want to install everything by hand
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  the problem please
<rjm101> A newbie here, anyone want to help set a printer up???
<funkyHat> kubuntu-desktop is the preferred option
<anir> gnomefreak, thank you..
<funkyHat> *to kde that is, not to just sticking with gnome ;) ;)
<gnomefreak> anir,  yw
* gnomefreak perfers gnome and xfce over kde
<anir> funkyHat, if you are asking me.. nothing like that.. just want to have a taste of new kde
<olarilole> and as we're on this...
<olarilole> any of u guys have tried enlightenment for a while?
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  what is the problem your having?
<gnomefreak> olarilole,  yes and i liked it
<render> hi
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak,  This it the story, in this laptop I have GPC Compiler installed. And this is Ubuntu 5.10 and so is the one that I want to install GPC Compiler also. But I just cant find any with apt-cache search -program-     Ive tried Pascal,  gpc, compiler and so on. But maybe I can with the help of this laptop where I allready have GPC installed in, with some info?
<WorstPhobia> Is Downloader for X in the repositories?
<dukebody> hello guys
<WorstPhobia> Because building it from the source doesn't work.
<WorstPhobia> Neither does RPM.
<thrice`> then search for it
<WorstPhobia> I have.
<dukebody> could anybody help me creating an script that uses lame to encode all .wav files i have on a folder to .mp3?
<WorstPhobia> Nothing showed up, thrice.
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki, im not gonna be much help there i dont use pascal :( sorry
<render> anybody know if exists an ubuntu repository with gcc-i386 etcetc for powerpc to cross compile?
<dukebody> no idea render
<gnomefreak> but i will tell you i ran apt-cache search pascal before and it listed like 15 items
<flames> hplip is a sorely needed program? or can i stop and remove from boot startup?
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak,  But I know you can help =) its not that difficult because maybe I can check from this Laptop what the name is of the package that I want to install on my other laptop
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki, what is the name of package
<dukebody> flames, i think hplip is for hp printers
<eric_> totem-firefox plays the first 5 seconds or so of movies and then freezes... any ideas?
<WorstPhobia> Argh, never mind.
<WorstPhobia> What's the comand to run it?
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak, very good question.    How do I check it? Ive been in system/adm/package/manager.........?uh
<gnomefreak> run what?
<flames> thx, then i remove it
<holycow> heh, so i'm checking out predition, an imap and pop3 mail proxy, and it occurs to me that i can use perdition and gmail to give the company an instant mail system
<holycow> heh
<holycow> thats "evil" (tm)
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  does it not show up during apt-cache earch pascal?
<gnomefreak> search*
<Ubunti_Ki> NO!!!!!!!! gnomefreak     so whatta hell is this =)       where did I get it and how....from build-essential????
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  also a good place to look for it would be packages.ubuntu.com it lists every package for your  OS version
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak,  Ill try......ill return to you with the report ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  im not much help without a name of program but build-essential is a bunch of programs in it
* gnomefreak brb
<hinuyasha> hey, how could i install files like : linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run that are placed on my desktop ?
<Determinist> Ubunti_Ki, your typing suggest you are either having a stroke or are extremely emotional, either way, please stop doing that.
<Ubunti_Ki> Determinist, We know youre a robot, have a Jolt and die ;)
<Determinist> :)
<Determinist> good, now you can type normally, lets keep this, it's a good habbit
<holycow> heh
<Ubunti_Ki> allright man Determinist
<UbuntuNewbie> I am Using the latest Ubuntu Live CD.  I am following instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods?highlight=%28player%29%7C%28real%29 to install real player directly from REal.  The .bin file is on my desktop, but if I type "sudo ./RealPlayerGold.bin"  it says "Command Not Found"  Why and how do I fix it?
<funkyHat> lol
<pestilence> UbuntuNewbie: chmod u+x RealPlayerGold.bin
<SEJeff> UbuntuNewbie, And make sure that ~/Desktop is your working directory
<WorstPhobia> Ng what's the command to run D4X?
<EvilGuru> can someone help me with shared folders?
<Sh4d0x> and shadox is back :D
<UbuntuNewbie> how can I make sure SEJeff? I am really, really new here, just trying to get me feet wet with ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> where is everyone the past few days getting .run files and what distro are they for if any or all?
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak, Heres the report, I did found many pascal compilators, 9 actually. And then i tried to apt-cache search. And there they were........In this machine. Then I tried the exactly same command in the other laptop but all I got there was like 4 all in all useless packages, so whats blocking these available packakes in my other laptop. Seems very strange to me.
<SEJeff> UbuntuNewbie, do "cd ~/Desktop" then do "sh ./RealPlayerGold.bin"
<UbuntuNewbie> ok thanks SEJeff.
<SEJeff> UbuntuNewbie, If you use sh RealPlayerGold.bin, you don't have to make it executable and that saves you 1 step
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki,  you dont have the same sources.list in both pcs the one you found more in has more repos
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ubunti_Ki  about sources
<Ubunti_Ki> gnomefreak,  this is for me little new.....do you know how I can update my source list?
<gnomefreak> read the pm ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> but the command is sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dukat> .16
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ubunti_Ki  about repos
<gnomefreak> Ubunti_Ki, that last one ubotu sent you may be of some more help it should tell you how to enable them
<samuel> hello, i've a problem with grub
<UbuntuNewbie> OK I am getting a message from bash that says "Permission Denied"  Now what?
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie,  use sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo <command>
<mcjerry> UbuntuNewbie, yes, what gnomefreak says
<gnomefreak> samuel,  is it a secret? or can you tell us the problem?
<UbuntuNewbie> ok thanks for being patient with me ... I appreciate the help
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie,  we were all new at one time and some of us (me) still are kind of
<Sh4d0x> Seveas, are you there?
<hinuyasha> hey, do i have to install my nVidia Graphic card drivers or does it already come installed with unbutu ?
<mcjerry> has anyone hooked up there dvi camcorder via usb or firewire that could help me?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hinuyasha  about nvidia
<samuel> so, i 've a dual boot windows/ubuntu. After an upgrade (hoary->breezy), i can't boot on windows any more. what could i do?
<Obi-1> it already comes with ubuntu
<mcjerry> hinuyasha, nv driver comes preinstalled, you will need to install nvidia
<gnomefreak> samuel,  try update-grub in command line
<mcjerry> samuel, do you still see the windows menu option?
<Obi-1> i have a nvidia card that was fully recognized
<samuel> yes
<samuel> so, exactly the message ""root (hd2,0)
<samuel> filesystem type unknown,partition type 0*7
<samuel> savedefault
<samuel> makeactive
<samuel> chainloader+1"
<gnomefreak> that looks like you win partion
<samuel> yes
<gnomefreak> samuel,  are you installing them both on same harddrive?
<samuel> yes
<_abi> I have an external soundcard- how do I set it to the default card?
* gnomefreak thinks the windows partion was messed up :(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell samuel  about grub
<mcjerry> Obi-1, Ubuntu loads nv driver for some nvidia cards, so he may need to apt-get nvidia-glx and then change 'nv' to 'nvidia' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for his nvidia card if the install did not boot into x correctly
<mcjerry> samuel; you installed windows and ubuntu on seperate partitions on same drive ?
<samuel> yes
* gnomefreak never seen an extrenal soundcard :(
<_abi> "set-default-soundcard 1" doesn't seem to do anything. Look at /proc/asound/cards shows both cards, though.l
<mcjerry> hinuyashi: see post above to Obi-1 if your nvidia driver did not load
<samuel> i've got an idea: i'll change the number for the root: hd1 instead of hd2
<ppd> hi. is it possible to enable sync in Gnome for a plugged usb stick?
<mcjerry> samuel: how many drives do you have and exactly what partition contains what os?
<samuel> 2
<samuel> i'll come back in a few minutes
* gnomefreak thinks he should use pastebin and paste his /boot/grub/menu.lst 
<mcjerry> *agreed
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<chrissturm> can someone recommend me a graphics card with decent drivers and good 3d performance? right now i have a radeon 9700, and i wonder if nvidia cards have less buggy drivers
<pashaw> yes
<xxenon> get nvidia
<chrissturm> is there already a xorg 7 driver for nvidia? i'm running dapper
<EvilGuru> nvidia is so much better for *nix
<gnomefreak> i keep hearing nvidia is a PITA to set up but ive never used one
<mcjerry> gnomefreak: nvidia website has very goot howto on their drivers, but doing apt-get nvidia-glx and changin a couple lines in xorg.conf is all you need
<yanis>  what file system type to use as an option to mount a sdcard??
<gnomefreak> mcjerry,  thats it? than why so many people have issues with them?
<pashaw> gnomefreak, ive used everything nvidia from the geforce(1) to Quadro series been good cards for me
<Moodles> wierd, I cant till xine at all, I right click and hit close nothing happens, I try to kill it through the system monitor and nothing
<Moodles> *kill
<mcjerry> me thinks they don't read
* gnomefreak thinks to self the same reason why people have a hard time googleing or reading :(
<gnomefreak> Moodles,  does killall xine work?
<Moodles> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> not sure if there should be a "-" in there
<mirak> hi
<Moodles> pgrep xine | kill 10530 <- still didn't die
<mirak> what tool can I use to synchronise two folders ?
<tman_ubuntu> Has anyone here have a tone experience with Banshee music player?
<andreas> hi
<Unity> mirak, softlink to the folder?
<mirak> what ?
<gnomefreak> !softlink
<ubotu> gnomefreak: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<gnomefreak> oh well was worth a shot
<mcjerry> gnomefreak: if you want to try nvidia card, i suggest README file on nvidia's site here > http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8178.html
<gnomefreak> ty mc
<gnomefreak> mcjerry,  even
<mcjerry> will help explain xorg.conf settings
<MasterC> hi
<MasterC> gaim: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<anir> hello.. after i installed the newer kernel my firefox browser stopped working.. why?
<MasterC> i am using dapper
<gnomefreak> ty that explains where people are getting .run files from too :)
<MasterC> libdbus-glib-1-2 is installed
<anir> even epathy browser is also not working...
<anir> any help??
<gnomefreak> anir,  does running it from command line work?
<anir> gnomefreak, no
<chrisvarns> hey funkyHat
<mcjerry> gnomefreak: if when you get nvidia installed you do apt-get nvidia-glx then change graphics driver to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf save and cntrl-bkspc correct driver should load.....then apt-get update should bring in newer stable driver
<mcjerry> two ways to load them
* gnomefreak gonna ask this not knowing but doesnt that happen when going from a 32bit to 64 bit kernel? i thought i heard something about that
<chrisvarns> anyone here managed to get a usb wifi adapter working under ubuntu?
<arentie> hello & Merry Christmas
<gnomefreak> mcjerry,  thank you i might look at them while at store im not thrilled with my onboard card
<funkyHat> hey chrisvarns
<mcjerry> gnomefreak: you got another pc on lan?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<anir> acn anyone help me with this browser problem??
<chrisvarns> funkyHat, hehe xchat rules man, its come along in leaps and bounds since i last used it
<funkyHat> chrisvarns, be more specific, lots of people have got their particular usb wifi adapter to work with ubuntu
<arentie> How do I change Workspaces using keyboard shortcuts?
<chrisvarns> funkyHat, yes im asking those people for help
<funkyHat> heh, I'm still using 2.4... I hear there's tree based tab selection now if you want it
<skon> Okay I just got my Belkin wireless drivers loaded and it now detects it with ndiswrapper and KWifiManager...however I don't have a wifi network to test it on...so until I do, should the power light be on?
<chrisvarns> ok
<manny> merry x-mas
<chrisvarns> anyone in here managed to get a LINKSYS WUSB11 wireless usb network adapter working under ubuntu? if not just any wireless usb device
<mcjerry> gnomefreak: if you have probs with nvidia card, open ssh on another pc and browse here . http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/ then just cut and paste
<arentie> How do I change Workspaces using keyboard shortcuts?
* gnomefreak really needs to get moving but i hate even the sound of that
<SEJeff> arentie, CTRL ALT ARROW KEY
<SEJeff> arentie, Like CTRL ALT -> or CTRL ALT <- arrow keys
<gnomefreak> ok ty mcjerry  ill bbl time to get movin :(
<skon> arentie: you can also set your own in System:Preferences:Keyboard Shortcuts
<Unity> i just installed jdk5 and i want to install azureus but the wiki says to install j2re! what do i do?
<odin> is there an easy way to make /etc/motd run fortune?
<mcjerry> cya
<arentie> Thank you SEJeff and skon
<SEJeff> odin, Put the command fortune in /etc/profile
<SEJeff> odin, exact same effect
<chrisvarns> funkyHat, nothing :(
<Stormx2> Hey all, back from watching the footy
<arentie> SEJeff, does that work when you're running a Terminal Services session?
<odin> ah, I thought there wasn't supposed to be output in /etc/profile
<SEJeff> arentie, I don't use terminal services, not a clue
<SEJeff> odin, Not output, commands to run. You can have it run commands like fortune
<trevor> hey isthere any girls out there
<Stormx2> trevor: Suprising yes. Not something IRC people realise ^_^
<Stormx2> trevor: Have a look outside, there may be a few walking about
<trevor> cool are you a girl
<arentie> good day everyone!
<Stormx2> trevor: Nope
<Stormx2> Good day arentie
<trevor> well im new at chat can you send some girls my way
<Unity> ...
<Stormx2> trevor: Whats your mailing address?
<pussfeller> heh
<Stormx2> trevor: Try googling "Russian Brides"
<pussfeller> i think you want myspace
<Stormx2> lmao
<chrisvarns> go myspace :P
<pashaw> trevor its clear you want  cross-dressers.com
<manny> j
<chrisvarns> anyone in here managed to get a LINKSYS WUSB11 wireless usb network adapter working under ubuntu? if not just any wireless usb device
<factotum> myspace? but emo chix are crazy!
<trevor> well my name is actually travis trevor is my twin brother,are you talking about email
<pussfeller> theya re all crazy, thats why we love em
<stefano> hi
<anap> hi, need help with the terminal client program, on how to connect to it encryptedly/securely (specially welcome in spanish)
<Unity> are you drunk trevor?
<pashaw> !spanish
<ubotu> somebody said spanish was Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<Stormx2> pussfeller: Emo chicks? pah.
<chrisvarns> exact;y
<trevor> no were not drunk just looking for some female friends
<pussfeller> chrisvarns: one way to google for it is to plug it in, do "lsusb" and google for the bus id & ubuntu or linux
<factotum> meh I prefer pets, at least they have communication skills
<pussfeller> i meant all women actually
<clast> is there something like ksnapshot for gnome?
<pussfeller> im sure its a mutual feeling, however
<deFrysk> clast, the print-screen button
<deFrysk> clast, alt-prinscreenbutton makes a screenie of the active app
<pussfeller> it depends on the chipset, they vary even among the same model, some are supported, some not, and then there is always ndiswrapper
<anap> thanks
<clast> deFrysk, well, i need to be able to only take screenshots of random areas of the screen
<factotum> do screenshots still not capture video from media players?
<clast> deFrysk, ksnapshot can do that with the Region function
<factotum> clast: take a screenshot and crop it down in GIMP
<deFrysk> clast, ksnapshot wil also run fine in gnome ;)
<pussfeller> they should, i think it depends on the display method set in the video player
<factotum> or whatever
<clast> factotum, it's for my dad, he likes it simple
<Unity> is it safe to run gnome twice on two different X's under the same user?
<factotum> pussfeller: desplay method?
<clast> deFrysk, i know that'S what i'm doing right now. i would prefer a "native" tool though ;-)
<pashaw> Unity,  why?   you have 4 screens by defau;t
<pussfeller> factotum: i seem to remember that mplayer with one display method, screenshots worked, with another, they didnt, or I could wrong
<andy108> hello all hope all is relaxing and eating well
<factotum> alright, i understand
<pussfeller> im glad someone does
<Unity> pashaw, i am running one x on 2048x1536 but sometimes its too big so i want to run another one on a smaller resolution
<chrisvarns> cheers pussfeller. anyway to do that under windows so i dont have to reboot?
<andy108> i am trying to install kerio mail server converted to .deb via alien any one else have kerio
<factotum> well i remember in xine there was a display option where you could pick from different methods. Like xv or xorg-something etc etc
<pashaw> Unity,   couldnt you just toggle the rez
<factotum> totem on the other hand doesnt see, to have this option anywhere
<pussfeller> chrisvarns: look at the install cd under "drivers" most likely and that could help, but, I don't know about gettng the bus id... you should be able at least to determine yer chipset, you can open the .inf file in notepad and read it
<factotum> *seem
<Unity> pashaw, nope, i have to set it in xorg.conf
<avilella> hi all, I have a question about upgrading from breezy to dapper:
<chrisvarns> its a prism2 chipset, thers nothing on the cd coz its ancient
<avilella> I have inserted the CD of dapper in a breezy box, and want to trigger the dist-upgrade
<avilella> how can I do that?
<pussfeller> chrisvarns: i am fairly sure those are supported
<chrisvarns> pussfeller, iv got loads of drivers for the thing but im having loads of problems with make, hence i need help from someone whos done it before
<ossie> hi guys , merry xmas
<pashaw> Unity,  not sure how 2 sessions would handle 1 set of hardware   good luck
<chrisvarns> i even had funkyHat round trying to sort it neither of us could manage it
<pussfeller> chrisvarns: grep PRISM /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<andy108> ok what mail server does anyone recommend other than kerio
<pussfeller> mine shows it  as a module
<SupermanNaekAngk> ji
<funkyHat> yes, at least I got free food out of the deal :D
<SupermanNaekAngk> hai
<sikumkum> hi there
<chrisvarns> o_O
<pussfeller> andy108: postfix?
<sikumkum> i got problem to compile the smp kernel on my dual opteron 250
<pussfeller> thats kinda the standard now
<sikumkum> it always crashed
<pery> hi
<redvelvet> what program will run shoutcast for linux?
<andy108> yes I was thinking about postfix does it have a gui
<pashaw> sikumkum,   what error
<pussfeller> andy108: no... but its failry well documented
<sikumkum> any issue regarding SMP kernel ?
<pussfeller> and easy
<pussfeller> redvelvet: icecast?
<andy108> there is a book by dent thats pretty good
<redvelvet> idk
<pashaw> andy108,   postfix is nice
<chrisvarns> fuck it
<chrisvarns> ethernet it is
<pashaw> andy108,   google postfix  guide  or how to's   lots out there
<pussfeller> or even postfix ubuntu
<pussfeller> it actually is already installed
<stoianovici> hy
<andy108> ok thanks I like to read a book as it is more relaxing i find  --postfix
<hinuyasha> would any one happen to know how to make my sound work in Quake 3?
<pery> i can install madwifi drivers with deb packet??
<pery> or i must compile
<pussfeller> hinuyasha: make sure arts, esd, whatever isnt running, if yer sound works otherwise
<ossie> hi guys, can yone help me with using this tutorial but instead of using the source files, i wanna use the i686 headers , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106285
<hinuyasha> pussfeller: how can i make sure those programs arent running
<andy108> but alas on a unencrypted wireless network anything could happen
<pussfeller> hinuyasha: ps ax | grep esd
<pussfeller> or killall -9 esd
<pussfeller> or lsof | grep esd
<RQ> ossie you cannot compile a kernel image with just the headers
<pussfeller> err, lsof | grep dsp
<hinuyasha> pussfeller: still not working :(
<RQ> hey everyone, do you have any idea of how to enable a device that seems to be somehow disabled in bios, and for which there's no switch in the BIOS itself?
<RQ> I get a "Status: Disabled" for it in dmidecode
<ossie> ok cheers RQ, any ideas where i can get the i686 source from then instead of the headers??
<charlie> i am greenhand!
<joh> Anyone experienced problems with the gnome notification area when running two displays (two seperate X screens)? I experience that each notification icon opens in a seperate window instead of in the notification area on the panel. Any ideas?
<pussfeller> hinuyasha: what does ps ax | grep esd telll you?
<RQ> ossie apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<RQ> i guess
<ossie> can anyone say why when i do uname -m - it says i686 but im not using HT
<ossie> cheers RQ
<hinuyasha>  9561 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep esd
<ossie> i got that source, how do i compile the kernel with smp support then?
<RQ> ossie everything starting pentium2 is a 686
<pussfeller> hinuyasha: you have only one sound card?
<hinuyasha> yes, it's integrated too
<ossie> so is it the i686smp i want then???
<pussfeller> and no other program is playing sound?
<skon> What's the command/program to erase a disc without writing a new one?
<deFrysk> ossie, yup
<ossie> how can i get the smp source code then?
<RQ> hinuyasha what's the problem? :)
<slew> has anyone been able to burn a video dvd?
<hinuyasha> rq: i can't get my sound to work in QUake 3
<pussfeller> like a video player, music player....
<RQ> hinuyasha do you have it anywhere else
<RQ> ?
<ossie> when i do uname -r i get 386
<RQ> ossie yup
<ossie> so thats why im confused
<RQ> 686-smp
<pashaw> ossie, smp is just a switch/setting inside the kernel source when its compiled  its not an add-on
<skon> how do I erase a disc??
<ossie> cool, do u know how i enable that when compiling my kernel?
<RQ> ossie try make menuconfig
<hinuyasha> RQ: i have it in my ubuntu working yes, i can listen to music etc.
<deFrysk> ossie, why not just install the kernel
<RQ> ossie why do you want a manually compiled kernel at all?
<RQ> hinuyasha ah
<ossie> i am about to comile the kernel with the ITE driver enabled
<ossie> but last time i did it it wasnt hyper threading enabled
<pussfeller> that generic raid pci card?
<sikumkum> man..
<RQ> ossie just follow the manual you already know a link to
<ossie> i then installed the 686 kernel and i had hyperthreading and no ITE driver, so i wanna recompile with HT and ITE driver
<ossie> so if i findout how to enable snmp it will just be a setting i enable when configuring my new build?
<slew> cause id really like to burn a movie on a dvd, but i havent been able to figure it out in like 15 hours
<pashaw> ossie,   install the smp kernel-image  before you try a full compile
<ossie> would anyone recoomend the new dapper kernel?
<sikumkum> is there any howto compile smp kernel on dual opteron
<hinuyasha> puffseller: yes every other program plays sound
<RQ> so how about my question: anyone has any idea of how to enable a device that seems to be somehow disabled in bios, and for which there's no switch in the BIOS itself?
<ossie> pashaw, will that make the new kernel smp enabled when i compile it ?
<deFrysk> ossi just install linux-686-smp
<ossie> cheers, will reboot brb
<pussfeller> let me know how it goes, i got one of those ITE cards too
<sikumkum> deFrysk, can i use that for my dual opteron?
<sikumkum> i use k8
<Mac121> hi, is anyone here experienced with getting wireless networking to work using wpasupplicant?
<ossie> pussfeller, i have had it working before , but i just did a reinstall , here is the link to follow , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106285
<pashaw> RQ,   that doesnt sound right,   unless it has a jumper disabled on the board
<slew> so is it at all possible to do?
<Zealot87> does anyone know why i cant get the guided partitioning to move past 10%??
<Zealot87> it just jams
<pussfeller> ossie: those insturctions seems failry detailed and straight forward, you might wanna ask in that thread, or email the threadstarter?
<pashaw> RQ,   whats the device    and did it work under windows?
<RQ> pashaw what's an acer laptop
<RQ> and the thing that is disabled is a high definition audio device
<Zealot87> does anyone know how to get past a jam on partitioning?
<RQ> so I can load sound modules, and I can use the mixer, but I get absolutely no sound
<pashaw> RQ,   in the bios it would just read sound if it was there,   is the module for the sound device loaded?
<RQ> yes
<RQ> pashaw in the bios there's NOTHING about the sound :)
<pashaw> RQ,   so no sound at all right now, right?
<slew> heh the fact that no ones speaking up proves my point.
<RQ> and my sort of only clue why the sound ain't working is that "Disabled" line
<RQ> pashaw yup
<pussfeller> slew, k3b burns dvds
<Zealot87> when i try using pocketlinux installer, it tells me that the kernel fails so i tried ubuntu, and i think the same thing is happening its just not telling me
<slew> not video dvds
<pashaw> RQ,    there shouldnt be really its a standard device
<RQ> pashaw I'm not the only one having this problem
<slew> k3b burns data dvds
<RQ> pashaw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76019
<Zealot87> is there a way to do a really extensive wipe of a harddrive?
<RQ> pashaw that's a LONG thread about this laptop
<djk_> Zealot87: use DBAN
<ossie> ok i have instaleld the 686 kernel
<djm62> Zealot87: boot'n'nuke (it's a bootable CD, use with care)
<Stormx2> how do I change the colour of the text on desktop icons?
<Zealot87> DBAN?
<pashaw> RQ, yeah too long :P     what i would do is google for anyone getting that sound to work   perhaps even with an older driver
<ossie> and i got HT working , si if i comnpile a new kernel it will include the current HT setup?
<djk_> Zealot87: dariks boot'n'nuke
<Zealot87> and where can i get boot'n'nuke?
<RQ> pashaw the sound only worked for one person in the forums, and that person didn't even know what "paste the ouptut of SOME_PROGRAM" means
<RQ> :/
<djk_> Zealot87: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Zealot87> ok found it, thanks djk
<RQ> pashaw i have googled a lot :
<pashaw> RQ,    what make model lappy?
<JDigital`> Why do my maximized windows appear to overlap my my bottom taskbar now?
<djk_> you're welcome
<RQ> pashaw i've also reported a bug for alsa
<RQ> pashaw Acer TravelMate 4060 series
<RQ> 4061NLMi, to be exact
<JDigital`> It's like it overlaps it by one pixel
<nightpacer> hi anyone from good old germany here ???? ;-)
<Yuengling> my buddy is stationed in germany >=)
<nightpacer> ahhh
<nightpacer> WI ?
<yogesh> Hey guys! I am having a problem connecting to internet using ubuntu. I am a complety noob to ubuntu. Can anyone help me to connect to the net. I use a usb adsl modem
<Yuengling> graffenvier (sp?)
<RQ> yogesh does the modem has an etherner port?
<RQ> s/has/have/
<nightpacer> how did you connect before DSL, or regular modem
<yogesh> no it has just a usb port
<Yuengling> strange.
<RQ> yogesh you're sort of unlucky then ;)
<ROBOd> hello guys
<yogesh> and no extra ports
<RQ> yogesh what make/model?
<ROBOd> i got Ubuntu 5.10! :)
<yogesh> what can I do then
<iTune> Can anybody help me
<iTune> :(((
<RQ> yogesh you can search the net for a driver/info, or you could buy a better modem
<nightpacer> hi Trallala !!!! na wenn du mal nicht aus mnchen kommst !!!111 *LOOOL*
<pussfeller> slew  you try the commands at http://www.livejournal.com/users/tbc0/14183.html
<pussfeller> with the appropriate path to yer dvd burner
<RQ> iTune just ssk
<RQ> ask
<iTune> Every time when i try to install ubuntu 5.10
<iTune> i get
<iTune> this error
<iTune> Your installation cd-rom couldn`t be mounted. This probably means that cd-rom was not in drive. If so you can insert it adn try again.
<yogesh> are there any suggestions for a better modem that linux completely supports and which can be used as a pppoe modem
<[A] ndy80> yogesh: an ethernet modem
<RQ> yogesh it's ANY modem with an etherner interfave
<RQ> interface
<iTune> I regulary boot cd , than select keyboard and language
<RQ> yogesh but some USB models also work
<iTune> but when Hardware inspecting finish i got blue screen and that message after some time
<iTune> :S
<yogesh> I would prefer a usb modem. Are the any particular model numbers or company name in your mind
<ROBOd> guys
<RQ> yogesh i can search the net a little.
<ROBOd> i'd like to use my TV tuner
<ubuntu> irc.oftc.net
<yogesh> that would be really great help rq
<ROBOd> i got the bt878 chip installed properly
<RQ> yogesh what's the model of youd modem?
<ubuntu> huh
<ROBOd> v4l can access it
<yogesh> smc 7007adsl/usb modem
<ROBOd> any of you can recommend me a lightweight and fast TV tuner program?
<yogesh> is there n possibility of using this modem
<ROBOd> similar to DScaler
<iTune> Can anybody help me with my problem please ?
<juliux> moin, i have a problem with wavemon on dapper, i get this error message fatal error: could not get range information   what can i do?
<juliux> and how can i get a driver for my ipw2200 that can monitoring?
<Mac121> anyone have wireless networking working?
<AndyR> Mac121, yes i have here
<juliux> Mac121, yes i have
<Mac121> could you guys help me?
<RQ> yogesh your model seems to be supported sort of...
<juliux> Mac121, whats is your problem?
<pussfeller> ROBOd xawtv works for me
<yogesh> where can I find the drivers and stuff
<mirak> samba support sucks on gnome
<yogesh> any site in particular
<Mac121> i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90450.html word for word and have the same card that he/she used
<Malachi> Has anyone had any problem with the Cacheout extension for Firefox?
<ROBOd> pussfeller: thanks
<CherryOS> quick question, what's a good movie player? totem sucks?
<kronox> Buenas tardes ,, alguien conoce un canal de metadistro ?
<Malachi> CherryOS: VLC
<ossie> xine is a good player imo
<gecon> hello... please, I need some help with a slow rtl8169 NIC connection. I've post details etc. here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2523.0
<CherryOS> k, thanks Malachi, ossie
<pussfeller> ROBOd apt-cache search tv | less give you many choices
<djm62> yogesh: looks like awkward hardware, but http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=335367
<ossie> np CherryOS
<Malachi> Ditto.
<pussfeller> mythtv fora more comprehensive solution
<RQ> yogesh http://www.google.lt/search?hs=FaG&hl=lt&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=%22smc+7007%22+linux&btnG=Paie%C5%A1ka&meta=
<RQ> maybe this....
<iTune> RQ
<iTune> Can i ask for help
<iTune> or no
<iTune> ?
<stevr1it> hi
<pawel> any wacom tablet user?
<RQ> iTune want to ask me personally or what?
<huahua> how do i give permission to myself so i can delete some stuff on my desktop?
<RQ> iTune sorry i don't know/remember the workaround for your problem
<iTune> I hav a problem when i
<iTune> choose
<aggressor> wtf
<aggressor> this sucs
<iTune> keyboard language
<iTune> and
<iTune> language
<iTune> than hardware insect finish
<iTune> every time i got same problm
<iTune> ! Detect and mount CD-ROM
<iTune> Your installation cd-rom couldn`t be mounted. This probably means that cd-rom was not in drive. If so you can insert it adn try again.
<iTune> Try again to mount the cd-rom
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, iTune
<iTune> but my cd is in my drive
<iTune> ?
<erUSUL> iTune, do not paste here please use pastebin
<Stormx2> where are my icons stored for my current gnome theme?
<RQ> iTune this must be something with your drive controller, maybe
<iTune> hmmm
<huahua> I would like to know how I can delete anything on my desktop, because when I try it says I don't have permission ( Not every file says that )
<iTune> i dont know am i need to type linux pci=off
<iTune> or
<iTune> linux pci=noacpi
<iTune> :S
<iTune> because
<nke> where are the instructions to use the Terminal SErver client?
<iTune> i normally boot it
<yogesh> the driversthanks a lot man RQ. u have been of great help. The drivers were located on http://www.bewan.com/bewan/users/downloads/index.php
<iTune> and choose languages
<RQ> yogesh you don't know if they will work yet :)
<RQ> iTune try linux pci=off noapic nolapic
<Stormx2> Hmm >.<
<tonyyarusso> I may be installing Ubuntu on an HP Pavillion DV4150us laptop.  Has anyone tried this or know of any issues?  In particular, I've read mention of having trouble getting the built-in card reader to work, but haven't seen a solution.  Anyone know of one?
<RQ> errr wait
<Stormx2> They arn't in .gnome2
<RQ> yogesh don't use pci=off
<RQ> iTune linux acpi=off noapic nolapic
<yogesh> ya I'll try them out and see. I will have to boot using linux os now.
<RQ> yogesh good luck ;)
<yogesh> no I have taken the ones that say adsl usb
<yogesh> bye
<iTune> Am i need to use no apic like: linux pci=noapic
<iTune> ?
<iTune> Is this right
<iTune> ?
<nickrud> Stormx2, icons themes are in ~/.icons and /usr/share/icons
<RQ> iTune  NO
<RQ> iTune
<pashaw> RQ,    you ment   acpi=off
<RQ> linux acpi=off noapic nolapic
<pashaw> RQ,   lol
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<pashaw> iTune,    stop breaking up your post like that
<RQ> pashaw  :)
<RQ> pashaw how about my SOUUUNND???
<RQ> my mom thinks linux sucks because she can't even listen to music on her brand new laptop :/
<RQ> lol
<pashaw> RQ,    centrino chipset AC97   think i found something you can try    seems 2.6.12  has centrino sound bug
<xerbero> hola
<xerbero> hi
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm trying to setup my microphone but I cannot hear anything when I use it.. my sound is working just fine cuz I can play mp3 and I hear the ubuntu sounds and everything, but the microphone seem to be not configure right
<RQ> pashaw it's not AC97
<RQ> it's snd_hda_intel
<gecon> RQ tell her that she can!
<RQ> different sound module
<nke> hey i need to connect to my own webspace which sits on a server, i have used WinSPC before and i am on an ubuntu machine now, i need to connect via SFTP, but i can not see the option anywhere, any help please? (thanks)
<djm62> :) brave people installing linux on unknown hardware for family members
<RQ> pashaw it's Intel High Definition Audio, not an AC97
<djm62> nke: Places->Connect to Server
<pashaw> RQ,   but yours is broken right?
<RQ> nke: go to your homedir, then press ctrl-L
<djm62> nke: or you can do it from the command line using the confusingly named scp and sftp commands
<RQ> then type sftp://username@server
<RQ> pashaw yup
<djm62> nke: I quite like doing it from nautilus, personally
<nke> hmm... i was trying to avoid command line but thanks...
<pashaw> RQ,   whats your exact model#   series lists too many options
<nke> i'll try that
<RQ> gecon she can't, at the momen
<RQ> t
<RQ> pashaw bah
<pashaw> RQ,  i never got around to installing Ubuntu on my centrino this weekend  :(
<djm62> nke: no need for command line...some people prefer it (scripting etc)
<RQ> Acer TravelMate 4061NLMi
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm trying to setup my microphone but I cannot hear anything when I use it.. my sound is working just fine cuz I can play mp3 and I hear the ubuntu sounds and everything, but the microphone seem to be not configure right
<pashaw> RQ,   better  :)
<RQ> pashaw 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<RQ> that's the relevant line from lspci
<pashaw> RQ,   cool
<RQ> would be cool
<RQ> if it worked :)
<RQ> i'm even thinking about installing WinXP to the swap partition
<RQ> just to see if I can enable the sound device from within windows
<RQ> Acer has some nice management tools for *doze....
<braniff> where can i get a 64bit "linux rescue cd" ??
<RQ> braniff 32bit would suit, i think
<jenda> braniff: DL from the ubnutu website or order via shipit
<nke> Djm62, trying to do with nautillus... failed
<nak> Hi,
<braniff> RQ, so 32 bit linux kernel will run on 64 bit ??
<ossie> anyone know what driver is should use for the nvidia 6200 pci card
<RQ> braniff i think it will
<nak> I think it will too braniff
<jauregi> hi all!
<braniff> well that makes things easier, since i already have a 32bit rescue cd heh
<nak> Just not as efficiently
<nak> hi jauregi
<nak> I was wondering why I cant apt-get install mplayer
<RQ> braniff what are you gonna do with it?
<jauregi> does anybody use interactive data language idl?
<huahua> I would like to know how I can delete anything on my desktop, because when I try it says I don't have permission ( Not every file says that )
<huahua> Please
<CarlF1> why does mysql-server depend on mailx?  (which depends on postfix) http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/mysql-server
<nak> cd ~/Desktop/
<braniff> RQ, i'm about to install 64 bit ubuntu over an old fedora partition, but i need to save files from that partition to another hdd first
<tonyyarusso> huahua: Give us the output of ls -l /home/yourusername/Desktop
<nak> then sudo rm {fileyouwantgone}
<pussfeller> RQ: u see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29%7C%28intel%29 ?
<RQ> braniff well, for installation needs, you may want to download the 64bit image
<braniff> RQ, i have it burned to a cd already :)
<ossie> anyone know what driver is should use for the nvidia 6200 pci card
<nalioth> huahua: something to think about is "dont use sudo to run gui apps. use gksudo for gnome apps and kdesu for kde apps"
<pussfeller> and there is something else about it being azelai or something in the bios
<ROBOd> pussfeller: is mythtv available in Synaptic? i enabled multiverse and universe
<huahua> hm, ok and what's the command to delete?
<ROBOd> pussfeller: how about yawtv?
<nak> rm
<pussfeller> ROBOd, its  in mine
<nak> sudo rm ______
<webwolf_27> huahua, rm
<stevr1it> hello
<pussfeller> bunch of plugins too
<huahua> and how about a directory?
<stevr1it> I am new here
<ROBOd> pussfeller: i only found mythtv ... but not yawtv
<huahua> removing a directory that is
<nak> does anyone know where the MPlayer repository
<tonyyarusso> huahua: rmdir
<huahua> ok thank you
<nak> so I can install with apt-get
<stevr1it> i have installe dthe last version of ubuntu on my laptop
<slew> well im not trying to burn an iso. i just have an old mpeg id like to burn on the dvd to play in a regular dvd player. is it possible? has anyone ever achived this?
<RQ> pussfeller reading....
<webwolf_27> nak, either universe or multiverse has it
<stevr1it> i need some information then
<pussfeller> mythtv has more features, like a tv guide and recording and all that, dont know aobut yawtv
<ROBOd> pussfeller: ok, thanks
<missmoose> hi
<webwolf_27> missmoose, hi
<stevr1it> anyone has experience of wireless usb ?
<tonyyarusso> nak: multi
<pussfeller> slew, i know you can do that, i am just now sure exacly how
<nak> How do I get multi?
<nak> deb ___________ ?
<missmoose> can someone help me please? i've got a problem with user mods
<ROBOd> pussfeller: mythtv is too big :(
<pussfeller> its a monster!
<webwolf_27> slew, you need vcdimager
<ROBOd> pussfeller: where can i get yawtv?
<ROBOd> some link please ;)
<webwolf_27> missmoose, whats the problem
<slew> webwolf_27-> whats it do?
<stevr1it> any sugegstion on which kinf od usb wireless to buuy?
<stevr1it> sorry for the mistakes
<webwolf_27> slew, turns an mpg file into bin/cue images for burning as vcd
<dapimp53> is there a way I can launch a terminal in Ubuntu just by using the keyboard? My touch mouse is not working
<huahua> What is the command to give permission to myself so I can remove without the terminal
<webwolf_27> dapimp53, press ctrl, alt F1
<dapimp53> awsome
<bur[n] er> huahua: sudo
<stevr1it> another question totem does not read mp3
<missmoose> i can't change any system configurations because i haven't got the permission to do ist, because unfortunately i changed the settings for my user and the gnome doesn't accept the (correct) password anymore because i'm not allowed
<dapimp53> any ideas on how to fix a touchpad on a toshiba satelite laptop
<bur[n] er> stevr1it: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pussfeller> i think theres a lot of questions could be answered by diligent use of google
<webwolf_27> missmoose, sudo should do it in ubuntu
<missmoose> and i'm a newbie and can't really deal with the console
<pussfeller> light a man on fire, all that
<MWettendorff> how do i play AVI files from a shared folder on a windows pc___
<nalioth> ubotu: tell missmoose about cli
<nke> thanks so much djm62
<nke> it kind of worked :-))
<webwolf_27> missmoose, I'll walk you through it
<missmoose> oh, thanks a lot!
<tonyyarusso> !tell MWettendorff about samba
<techrush> i have ubuntu and windows installed and i dual boot with grub.....im trying to boot off a cd now though and grub wont let me
<techrush> any ideas ?
<webwolf_27> missmoose, do you have your root password
<nke> .
<MWettendorff> tonyyarusso thanks
<missmoose> yes, i have
<pashaw> RQ,  found something
<webwolf_27> techrush, grub has nothing to do with that, thats BIOS
<RQ> pashaw eh? ;] 
<RQ> pashaw i'm trying pussfellers suggestion now :)
<techrush> webwolf_27,  i select boot from cd in my bios and it still boots into grub
<RQ> ALSA branded by Realtek
<MrMaDSeN> samba sucks.... installed it.. now I cant se my win networks machines anymore :)
<webwolf_27> missmoose, ok you need the file sudoers or simmilar
<kemik> MrMaDSeN:  probably not sambas fault
<ROBOd> MrMaDSeN: yes ... it sucked
<ROBOd> MrMaDSeN: but now everything worked perfectly for me ;)
<ROBOd> i can see the windows network machines
<ROBOd> and they can see mine ;)
<missmoose> the what?
<techrush> so no one knows then ?
<slew> webwolf_27-> what program should i use to burn the bin/cue?
<webwolf_27> missmoose, what configuration file do you want to change
<webwolf_27> slew, cli, or gui
<techrush> well this is just great not only did ubuntu stop working now i cant boot off a cd to install something else
<MrMaDSeN> well it started after samba install
<missmoose> i want to change the settings of the user who is not root
<RQ> pashaw what did you find though?
<missmoose> so that he has admin rights
<slew> webwolf_27-> unknown to both
<Mac121> is any kind sole willing to help me through setting up wireless?
<webwolf_27> slew, GUI use k3b, cli use cdrecord
<pashaw> RQ,  ICH4   runs under i810_audio   your is ICH6   you could try that module
<webwolf_27> missmoose, normal user shouldn't have admin rights
<slew> webwolf_27-> k thanks.. sorry. been up for like 18 hours trying to figure this out
<RQ> pashaw no
<MWettendorff> tonyyarusso: it sais that i dont have a decoder to handle the stream.. it is a .avi file, and it works on my windows pc
<pashaw> RQ,   have you tried knoppix   see if it loads a different module
<webwolf_27> slew, np
<Borfashu`> i got a Question
<RQ> pashaw nope ;)
<Borfashu`> uuntu linux got just one cd?
<RQ> don't have knoppix newarby
<tonyyarusso> !tell MWettendorff about restrictedformats
<pashaw> RQ,   bah  thats always my first test  :P
<Borfashu`> ubuntu
<RQ> i tried dapper flight 2 though
<RQ> same shit - no sound
<QMario> Whoa!!! I don't know if this is just for my system, but Breezy keeps on freezing, when I have few programs running.
<tonyyarusso> MWettendorff, (maybe)
<pashaw> RQ,  same Ubuntu bugs too
<webwolf_27> Borfashu`, yes
<Borfashu`> ok thx webwolf_27
<QMario> Is there something wrong with Firefox?
<ossie> where can i find the grub menu please?
<webwolf_27> ossie, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<missmoose> webwolf_27, but i have to get into that window where i can make new users and change users and so on, and for that and other jobs i need a password. the password is correct but not accepted, i think because i haven't enough rights to get in
<QMario> Webwolf_27, have you had that problem?
<Ng> missmoose: to be allowed access to those tools, a user needs to be in the "admin" group. If you can get a root shell you can do "adduser someusername admin" to add "someusername" to the admin group, which will give them sudo/admin access
<webwolf_27> missmoose, try the root password
<webwolf_27> QMario, what problem
<missmoose> ng, thanks, i will try it
<QMario> Webwolf_27, "Whoa!!! I don't know if this is just for my system, but Breezy keeps on freezing, when I have few programs running."
<missmoose> webwolf_27, root password isn't accepted
<pashaw> techrush,   disable hd booting in the bios  force the CD
<QMario> That problem.^^^^
<QMario> Hello Niomi!!! :)
<djm62> QMario: really freezing, or going very slowly?
<webwolf_27> missmoose, and the password you are giving it is absolutly correct
<ossie> cheers webwolf_27
<techrush> pashaw i dont know if i have that option in my crap phoenix bios but ill check
<QMario> Djm62, goes very slowly first then freezes and locks the computer up.
<webwolf_27> QMario, freezing usually meens bad hardware
<missmoose> ng, how can i give the new user a password? or isn't it necessary?
<QMario> Webwolf_27, why?
<djm62> QMario: locks to the extent that caps lock doesn't put the caps lock light on and off?
<QMario> Yes.
<Ng> missmoose: "passwd someusername"
<Niomi> hi QMario!!
<missmoose> webwolf_27, yes it is, because i need it to log in
<RQ> pashaw brb, rebooting l:)
<QMario> Mouse moves, but keyboard has no response.
<Mac121> any kind sole willing to help me through setting up wireless?
<djm62> QMario: sounds like a hardware-ish thing to me :(
<webwolf_27> missmoose, odd
<djm62> QMario: mouse moves?!?
<QMario> Such as the motherboard or processor?
<Niomi> can i add webcvs.kde.org to sources.list?
<QMario> Djm62, yes.
<webwolf_27> QMario, because bad hardware meens kernel errors
<missmoose> ng, i think i have to log in with the new user now?
<QMario> Webwolf_27, what do you mean by bad hardware?
<webwolf_27> QMario, or hd, or ram, or cdrom
<djm62> QMario: if the mouse moves, that indicates quite a high level of function (assuming of course that you mean the mouse /pointer/ moves, rather than the plastic bit)
<QMario> It might be RAM.
<pashaw> QMario,   is DMA on   are you using alot of SWAP SPACE   is this hardware over 3 years old
<dapimp53> any ideas on how to fix a touchpad on a toshiba satelite laptop
<QMario> It might be almost 2-3 years old.
<webwolf_27> QMario, run memtest86 on it
<QMario> You mean restart?
<pashaw> QMario,   check swap and DMA
<QMario> How?
<missmoose> i try it out now, be back soon
<QMario> Any terminal commands to accomplish this task?
<webwolf_27> QMario, top comes to mind
<QMario> Top?
<webwolf_27> QMario, at least for swap
<pashaw> QMario,   terminal  type    top   read 2nd column for swap      DMa  run   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Unity> does ubuntu install any firewalls by default?
<linkd_> iptables is kinda a "firewall"
<webwolf_27> Unity, iptables is part of the kernel
<QMario> Pashaw, unknown argument 'r'.
<Ng> netfilter is a firewall and part of the kernel, iptables is the tool to control netfilter :)
<Unity> how can i disable it altogether?
<Ng> Unity: there is no firewall configured by default
<pashaw> QMario,   r   what did you type
<QMario> top   read 2nd column for swap      DMa  run   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Ng> Unity: it's available, but empty because there are no outside available services by default
<linkd_> Unity: it doesnt do anything until u tell it to, to its pretty much "disabled" as it is
<pashaw> QMario,   not the whole line
<Unity> okay, thx ng
<QMario> Pashaw, just after the sudo part?
<pashaw> QMario,    first  just TOP
<pashaw> QMario,   hit q  to stop it
<QMario> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   115516k cached
<missmoose> Ng, webwolf_27 , Thanks a lot!! It works!
<pashaw> QMario,   ok good there    type ->   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<missmoose> =)
<pashaw> QMario,   oops  WTF  no swap at all
<Ng> missmoose: :)
<webwolf_27> missmoose, ich hab gesehen du bist deutsche, hilfts auf deutsch besser
<QMario> Pashaw, so how do I create a SWAP?
* slew cant belive how hard this is.
<pashaw> QMario,    are you running off the liveCD
<webwolf_27> slew, whats hard
<Mac121> is there anyone who knows how to get wireless workking and could help me through it? please
<QMario> Without formatting the hard drive.
<QMario> Pashaw, no.
<QMario> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<pashaw> QMario,   what does the mem line read on     top
<slew> making a 27 meg mpeg into a watchable dvd. k3b keeps telling me the blank dvd isnt right, and then it crashes.
<ROBOd> anybody can recommend me a good IDE? like Ultra Edit Studio
<QMario> Mem:    516304k total,   438924k used,    77380k free,     4676k buffers
<missmoose> webwolf_27, joa, so gut ist mein englisch auch nich :-D
<ROBOd> which has auto-complete, syntax high-lighting and more
<ROBOd> i want the fastest one, even if it's a bit simpler
<nak> Macromedia flash audio doesnt play :(
<Ophiocus> is there anything i should know about linux and serial mouse ports?
<ROBOd> and also please tell me which is the best, even if it might be slower :)
<Ng> ROBOd: anjuta is quite good
<QMario> Ophiocus, whoah!!!
<webwolf_27> missmoose, mu nur kurz den auto wegfahren. komm dann wieder wenn ich kann
<Ng> ROBOd: eclipse is very nice if it supports the languages you want to use, but it's java and a bit hefty
<ROBOd> Ng: i want web-development oriented (no WYSIWYG)
<Ng> ROBOd: if you want to go super-simple and super-slim, gedit (the text editor in Applications->Accessories) can do syntax highlighting
<RQ> hmz
<ROBOd> Ng: PHP, XHTML, CSS, ECMAScript, XML, etc
<missmoose> webwolf_27, ok
<Ng> ROBOd: hmm, there are a few, Bluefish I think, but I use Zend Studio for such things and that's non-free
<ROBOd> Ng: those are too simple :) ... i'd like auto-complete too
<RQ> pussfeller realtek'
<webwolf_27> missmoose, besser aber in #ubuntu-de
<RQ> pussfeller realtek's download doesn't help either :/
<ROBOd> does anjuta have support for other languages? including those i mentioned
<benplaut> w00t!
<Ng> ROBOd: I think anjuta is more for C/C++ type languages
<QMario> Hello benplaut!!! :)
<Ng> ROBOd: fire up synaptic and search for "html editor" and similar things :)
<benplaut> i'm in NYC installing linux on my grandma's comp :D
<QMario> Pashaw, so what is wrong with my system?
<ROBOd> hehe :)
<webwolf_27> ROBOd, bluefish
<missmoose> webwolf_27, ah, sowas gibts auch? :-D gut zu wissen
<webwolf_27> missmoose, klar, komm gleich ( es sei denn mein frau will wieder dran )
<Helfax> I've got a networking question for someone.
<blanky> i need a dvd audio ripper, what's a good one (if any exists)
<Helfax> I'm running Breezy with and a wireless adapter. Everything is working fine in that respect.
<slew> webwolf_27-> so i burn the bin file on the dvd and its supposed to work in a dvd player?
<Helfax> The problem is that the server cannot be pinged by any client on the network unless it pings out first.
<Helfax> Thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> If anyone has gotten the card reader on an HP Pavillion to work, please tell me how.
<Helfax> I've tried added post-up options to /etc/network/interfaces without any success.
<snaketus> hmm
<blanky> is there any good dvd audio ripper
<veriz> hello
<Helfax> My post-up cmds are ping -q -c1 -i1 192.168.0.1 and ping -q -c1 -i1 192.168.0.104
<veriz> can anyone tell me how i can set quota for user?
<jenda> veriz: What quota, bandwidth?
<sorush20> anyone here using solar powered batter car battery chargers?
<sorush20> !shit
<ubotu> sorush20: Bugger all, i dunno
<Ophiocus> Helfax, get ethereal atherape and see how your network is behaving, you could find probable cause from that
<veriz> jenda: I need to set for a user 100MB quota. Already installed quota
<Helfax> Ophiocus: Good idea. Should I do it both from the Ubuntu side as well as another box?
<Helfax> Just odd is all. The server works great other than that. Of course with Linux and wireless, I take everything with a grain of salt. ;)
<QMario> Sorush20, !abuse.
<Ophiocus> arp -a can be run in all machines see who they can contact whom, also things like dhcp/dns/nat servers will affect you keep a close look on those too
<jenda> veriz: sorry no idea. You can try "man quota"
<Helfax> Ophiocus: Hmm.. I did check arp and all any of the machines see if the gateway.. 192.168.0.1.
<sorush20> QMario: just testing ubotu,
<slew> blanky-> try dvd::rip
<sorush20> QMario: does ubotu have the power to kick people out?
<techrush> goodbye ubuntu
<Helfax> Ophiocus: All of my systems are behind a standard hardware firewall/nat router.
<blanky> slew, thanks, does it do audio?
<QMario> Sorush20, probably.
<pussfeller> RQ: i saw somthing about azale something in the irq settings in the bios, which is the sound card
<QMario> I think Seveas does it for him though.
<slew> blanky-> prolly, i havent really messed with it. im still trying to burn a video TO dvd
<QMario> !kick
<ubotu> QMario: Bugger all, i dunno
<pussfeller> dont know if that helps at all
<blanky> slew, lol
<QMario> Basically when I click on Windows Network, it displays 0 items,but it used to display the servers.
<QMario> Why can't the Windows computers on the Network not log in?
<RedRose> J/W, Is Anyone Here Using apache2?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<RedRose> lol...
<D1-> weird, my ubuntu laptop thats a Pentium M 1.6 is faster to boot than my P4 2.4ghz desktop.
<QMario> RedRose, I'm assuming "J/W" means just wondering.
<RedRose> yeah
<linkd_> D1-: its great isnt it? :P
<Helfax> I've used Apache2 at work. Not at home.
<RedRose> i was wondering cause i know there are a lot of people who still use apache1.3
<D1-> yeah lovely. ;[
<D1-> I even have 1GB of ram in my desktop.
<QMario> D1, what do you have in the laptop?
<pussfeller> and the real hardcore people are using lighttpd :)
<linkd_> just imagine the speed of ur desktop with ubuntu!
<RedRose> well i was wondering, how do i get SSL(port 443) supported on apache2
<D1-> 512MB
<Unity> i heard linux could be intalled with 4mb of ram
<linkd_> i dunno about that.. i dont think ubuntu will install with that little anyway Unity
<HymnToLife> Unity > with no GUI maybe :p
<twysted> RedRose> you have to install apache2-ssl
<slew> blanky-> are you able to burn video dvds? [that work in regular dvd players?] 
<aris> redhook, apache-ssl
<QMario> Unity, probably on an iPod.
<linkd_> a really stripped down distro might tho
<aris> redhook, just a package to install
<QMario> iPod Linux.
<webwolf_27> Unity, depends on the distro
<Helfax> RedRose: You also have to generate a CA license.
<QMario> Does an iPod have 4MB of RAM?
<D1-> speaking of dvds in linux, I can't wait till Nero releases the new GTK2 nero.
<Unity> wait is ipod linux a joke?
<twysted> QMario> why not ask someone in #ipod or call apple
<richard> ##
<richard> ## httpd.conf -- Apache HTTP server configuration file
<richard> ##
<richard> #
<richard> # Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
<richard> #
<D1-> then that'd be the end to all our dvd/cdburning problems.
<richard> # This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
<twysted> richard> NO
<aris> D1-, k3b works fine with me
<D1-> yeah, me too. but I dont use kde
<QMario> Unity, no.
<aris> D1-, you don't have to use kde
<aris> D1-, to use k3b
<Unity> whoa bro
<slew> so are you guys able to make video dvds that work in regular dvd players?
<QMario> Twysted, I don't really care.
<D1-> I dont like the disunity it creates on my desktop.
<Unity> i'm gonna install linux on my ipod
<QMario> It's just a question.
<D1-> I'd like something more native. hehe
<blanky> slew, nope lol
<linkd_> Unity: elite!
<D1-> I'm just picky, dont get me wrong.
<QMario> Unity, really?
<benplaut> i'm gonna install it on my grandma
<D1-> k3b is a grat app.
<benplaut> err, her computer :P
<RedRose> helfax: i know... but i mean how do i run apache2 on port 80 and apache2 with SSL on port 443?
<aris> D1-, it doesn't create desunity
<linkd_> D1-: k3b isnt anything to do with KDE i think. not sure but i dont think so. doesnt mean im right.
<richard> sorry about that
<aris> D1-, that's one of the desktop fascist who told you that
<slew> D1--> are you able to burn a video dvd that works in a regular dvd player? if so, how?!
<benplaut> do you know about pastebin, richard
<richard> I did the wrong keystroke as the Xchat client came up
<benplaut> ?
<benplaut> oh
<D1-> dude, my themes dont match, and its slower to load. thats enough for me.
<richard> That paste was not intended to go here
<pussfeller> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<D1-> its faster when you have qt already loaded, but I dont use any qt apps.
<aris> there is a gnome variant
<aris> but it stinks
<D1-> yeah.
<ubuntu> angel
<benplaut> ubuntu, ubuntu_... enjoying Ubuntu LiveCD? :)
<pussfeller> slew have you tried google?
<aris> then, k3b exists ...
<ubuntu_> hi
<richard> Is there a way to gain permission to alter a text file just one time without having to chmod it?
<slew> pussfeller-> yes many many many many times
<QMario> Basically when I click on Windows Network, it displays 0 items,but it used to display the servers.
<ubuntu> nilkoo
<benplaut> hi ubuntu_
<pussfeller> im not being sarcastic, its just that i know yer not the first person to want to do that :)
<ubuntu> h
<ubuntu_> hi ;)
<benplaut> -_-
<ubuntu> ho a u
<QMario> Why can't the Windows computers on the Network not log in to the network where my Ubuntu server is?
<D1-> what sucks about gnomevfs is that not all apps are built with it.
<ubuntu_> fine
<slew> pussfeller-> id hope not, im just sad i cant figure this out
<ubuntu_> and u
<D1-> thats why I have to use nfs or samba mounts
<ubuntu> 1m
<pussfeller> im sure its something really simple
<benplaut> {0_0}
<benplaut> earmuffs :)
<slew> hasnt been yet
<D1-> gthumb and OO don't support gnomevfs which really sucks.
<ubuntu> wher a you from
<ubuntu_> i am from chile
<ubuntu_> and yours
<slew> been trying for 16 hours now
<ubuntu> turkey
<ubuntu> istanbul
<D1-> QMario, I wouldn't worry too much about that, not many apps are built with gnomevfs support.
<ubuntu_> my name is miguel ;)
<QMario> D1, worry about what?
<D1-> about shares not appearing in Network
<sven> hello
<ubuntu_> do you like ubuntu?
<benplaut> ubuntu_: type "/nick miguel", without the ""
<ubuntu> my name is umut
<QMario> D1, Linux is forcing authentication just to see the network.
<ubuntu> yes  like
<ubuntu_> is great
<D1-> yeah, does that to me too.
<QMario> I have security set to SHARE.
<D1-> many a many times.
<ubuntu> pardon ili
<QMario> D1, so how do my Windows computers see me?
<sven> can someone recomend firewall for beginner?
<pussfeller> slew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDAuthoring?highlight=%28dvd%29
<QMario> !firewall
<ubotu> somebody said firewall was Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<QMario> !firestarter
<ubotu> I guess firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<sven> !firestarter
<sven> :)
<ubuntu> heyy
<sven> ty
<aris> D1-, OOo supports gnome-vfs sinces breezy
<ubuntu_> wath
<aris> ooo2
<ubuntu_> what
<ubuntu_> :D
<slew> pussfeller-> i started there
<ubuntu> :d
<D1-> does it? last time I tried it didnt, maybe I'll try again.
<ubuntu> too funny
<D1-> last time I tried getting some docs via vfs and it wouldn't have it.
<slew> pussfeller-> it wants to use dvdstyler thats not installable
<D1-> I know theres a package for 1.1.5 for vfs, but that'd be good news if OO supports vfs now.
<ossie> hi guys anyone got the link to good repositorys ???
<benplaut> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ubuntu_> yeah
<BooZee> I have a problem with flash movies!! I cant see text inside it! like in here: http://www.flickr.com/learn_more_3.gne
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<ubuntu> what yeah
<QMario> D1, what do I do?
<slew> pussfeller-> then the dvdauthor program dosent actually do anything, just gives errors
<ossie> cheers
<slew> trust me, ive tried it tons of times
<ubuntu> erefe
<ubuntu_> do you speak spanish?
<ubuntu> heyy
<pudland> Hello, I used synaptic "default Upgrade" and desktop switcher, show desktop and desktop drive mounting disapperared.
<pudland> any help?
<ubuntu> no  cant
<ubuntu_> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<ubuntu_> :D
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> funny
<ubuntu_> es que no entiendo mucho el ingles
<ubuntu> no  cant speak spaNISH
<kyled> hablo un poquito.
<Mac121> anyone who knows how to get wireless networking to work and could help me through it?
<ubuntu> how old are you ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> ubuntu in spanish is very good
<twysted> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mac121> just switched to ubuntu
<sven> how do i use firestarter after installing?
<ubuntu_> is very easy
<pudland> I used synaptic "default Upgrade" and desktop switcher, show desktop and desktop drive mounting disapperared.
<Mac121> from xp :] 
<ubuntu_> tuo use
<ubuntu_> to use
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu_> for me is a SO very simple
<ubuntu_> is great
<ubuntu> m know spanish but no cant speak spansh
<ubuntu_> :D
<ubuntu> :d
<Mac121> help me!
<ilba7r> sven you can type sudo firestarter in a terminal or open from the menu Application>system
<Mac121> :'(
<jgrieves> howdy all
<jgrieves> anyone exerperienced in hotplug in here
<sven> ty !
<ubuntu_> but i dont know install program
<ElitePete> how do i find a process..
<twysted> Mac121> please be more specific, what kind of wireless card do you have
<ElitePete> i can ehar the sound but i dont see it
<ubuntu> can you speak turkish
<ubuntu_> no much
<QMario> There it is again. A good example of how Ubuntu killed Firefox.
<QMario> I think firefox is the problem.
<ubuntu> what
<ubuntu_> yes, firefox have problem in page
<ubuntu> are you think problem
<ubuntu> ok
<QMario> Ubuntu_, what?
<ubuntu> why
<ubuntu> ubuntu is os
<ubuntu_> mi english is bad
<Mac121> twysted netgear WG311T
<ubuntu_> sorry
<QMario> Whenever I open firefox and do nothing the CPU usage jumps to 100%.
<QMario> !OS
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ubuntu> not sorry
<Mac121> it is reconised but i need to get wpa working
<ubuntu> ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> well guys, am going
<blanky> guys i keep getting this error :( http://pastebin.com/479453
<QMario> Bye.
<ubuntu> bye
<blanky> when i start synaptic, when i install something, etc.
<ubuntu_> sanozuk@hotmail.com
<twysted> Mac121> you will need to install ndis wrappers
<sven> wow man ubuntu is pretty neat
<Ophiocus> innit
<ubuntu_> http://www.photoblog.be/miguel_angel_x
<ossie> any1 have a link to all the godo reppositories
<ubuntu_> bye guys
<QMario> The sad thing is that these problems originated only after I upgraded to Breezy from Hoary.
<speckal> hi all - just installed ubuntu and I'm unfamiliar with the distro-specifics. Gnome was installed by default so it's my current desktop. There is a button that does updates. After it finished, it wanted to reboot (because part of the update was a small kernel bump).  I did so and I now have no other resolution in gnome other than 640x480
<Mac121> twysted> i follwed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90450.html
<ubuntu> ubuntu_ what is your msn adress
<QMario> I have never seen my computer freeze when I was using Hoary.
<Mac121> which didnt say anything about that?
<ubuntu_> miguel_llanten@hotmail.com
<ubuntu_> http://www.photoblog.be/miguel_angel_x
<ubuntu_> mllantenb@hotmail.con
<ubuntu_> is all, bye
<ubuntu_> i see you
<ubuntu> ok
<blanky> http://pastebin.com/479453 <---can someone please help me with this error
<ubuntu> my msn adress benwallace94@hotmail.com
<ubuntu> ubuntu_
<twysted> blanky> remove that repository
<twysted> blanky> its not supported
<Unity> ubuntu is talking with ubuntu_
<blanky> twysted, okay thanks, in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<twysted> blanky> yes
<benplaut> Unity: yes, and?
<blanky> twysted, thanks man
<ubuntu_> mllantenb@hotmail.com
<Unity> its funny
<BooZee> can anybody help me with a flash problam ?
<twysted> blanky> np
<pudland> i did a smart upgrade and desktop switcher, show desktop and desktop drive mapping doesnt work, any suggestions
<twysted> BooZee> whats wrong
<Unity_> Unity: you got a problem with that?
<BooZee> twysted: I can't see text inside flash movies.
<zparta> when building a custom kernel and headers where does it install the headerfiles ?
<ubuntu> blanky hi
<twysted> BooZee> do u have Flash or freeflash installed?
<blanky> ubuntu hi
<BooZee> twysted: donno. how do I check?
<ubuntu> hi blanky
<blanky> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> how are you
<blanky> how are you
<ubuntu> fine u
<blanky> twysted, That repository isn't in there, I think it's somewhere else (not in sources.list)
<ubuntu> where are u
<blanky> here
<twysted> ubuntu> if you want to chat talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<twysted> blanky> try sudo apt-get update
<blanky> twysted, okay thanks, i'll try it
<Paradoxx> !cue
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Bugger all, i dunno
<speckal> just installed ubuntu and I'm unfamiliar with the distro-specifics. Gnome was installed by default so it's my current desktop. There is a button that does updates. After it finished, it wanted to reboot (because part of the update was a small kernel bump).  I did so and I now have no other resolution in gnome other than 640x480. Help, please.
<Paradoxx> hmm, what program should i use to manage .cue image files
<Paradoxx> ?
<blanky> eh...there's a lot of ftp.free.fr repositories lol
<ubuntu> where are yu blanky
<twysted> speckal> do you have a nvidia or ati video card?
<blanky> It stopped at 99% [Connecting to public.planetmirror.com (203.16.234.19)] 
<blanky> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> ok blanky
<speckal> twysted:  yes, nvidia geforce fx 5200
<twysted> blanky> pastebin.com your /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> twysted, I know you're busy, just letting you know. The update halted at 99% [Connecting to public.planetmirror.com (203.16.234.19)] 
<blanky>  lol
<blanky> twysted, okay sure thing
<twysted> speckal> reinstall the nvidia drivers, its a bug
<Ticho> guys, where does one find docs on how to upgrade from 5.04 to latest? help.ubuntu.com only has "breezy badger to breezy badger +1" info
<twysted> Ticho> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zparta> when building a custom kernel and headers where does it install the headerfiles ?
<Ticho> twysted: 5.04
<BooZee> twysted: donno. how do I check?
<blanky> twysted, http://pastebin.com/479461
<speckal> twysted: it is a known bug?  drivers from the nvidia web site or some ubuntu package?
<veriz> anyone know if there is a service command in Ubuntu?
<twysted> speckal> when youupgrade the kernel it removes the nvidia driver so u have to recompile them
<twysted> blanky> its right there on line 37
<blanky> twysted, im stupid, sorry twysted
<twysted> its ok lol
<twysted> blanky> remove the mirrormax one too
<chrisvarns> funkyHat|away, hello
<twysted> blanky> here hold on ill post a reply to that pastebin with a good setup
<blanky> twysted, okay :)
<ppd> hi. doeas anybody know whether it's possible to modify gnome so that it shows a progress bar when unmounting
<ppd> ?
<speckal> twysted: I am aware that that is the case on many linux, but I did not install the driver in the first place on this ubuntu machine. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't stepping on the toes of an ubuntu feature. Secondly, as I am new to this distro, I am not sure if there is a ubuntu nvidia package that I should use or just the standard nvidia driver from their web site
<twysted> blanky> there ya go
<twysted> speckal> ah i see
<blanky> twysted, okay, link? I think it changes
<kemik> speckal: you should use the ubuntu.specifik nvidia driver
<picasso> HEHE
<blanky> twysted, the link changes
<kemik> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<twysted> http://pastebin.com/479463
<blanky> thanks
<Mac121> twysted> im a little confused in network settings the wireless connection dialog is there and it sees avialable wireless networks which would suggest i dont need card drivers?
<SegmentFault> hellow
<speckal> twysted, kemik: thank you
<SegmentFault> i have problems to hibernate a acer travelmate 230
<twysted> Mac121>  i would assume so
<Mac121> though lspci doesnt show my wireless card?
* slew STILL cant belive how hard this is
<SegmentFault> someone has hibernated this notebook
<fredforfaen> !transparency
<ubotu> No idea, fredforfaen
<kemik> slew:  how hard what is ?
<fredforfaen> how do i enable real transparency in breezy?
<kemik> fredforfaen:  you need Cairo i think for that
<slew> kemik-> making a video dvd
<fredforfaen> kemik can i apt it?
<jgrieves> what is the best way to get a usb's product ID type ID and interface ID?
<kemik> fredforfaen:  dont think so.. think you
<Mac121> card is netgear WG311T which i think is supported by ubuntu breezy?
<Ticho> twysted: hm, found the procedure on wiki, thanks anyway
<jgrieves> an attached usb device that is
<kemik> you'd have to upgrade the X server and Gnome and alot of stuff...
<Mac121> just not wpa?
<kemik> fredforfaen:  maybe they got it in dapper (think it has)
<Unity> in the bitorrent client, how can i see how many peers and seeds there are?
<twysted> Ticho> yea sorry i was looking in the wiki for ya and 5 other people lol
<BooZee> is there anybody here that can help me solve my flash problam that's lasting since ever!
<BooZee> ?
<kemik> BooZee:  describe your problem
<Ticho> twysted: no problem, i appreciate it :>
<BooZee> kemik: I can not see text (textboxes) inside flash movies
<twysted> BooZee> are you using the instructions from the wiki to install flash?
<twysted> !flash
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<twysted> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> somebody said freeformats was There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<kemik> Flash is more or less buggy on the linux platform :(
<twysted> try one of those BooZee
<BooZee> twysted: yes. I've installed flash like they said, and installed all fonts described there
<twysted> BooZee> try the freeflash
* slew dosent think its possible.
<jgrieves> what is the best way to get a usb's product ID type ID and interface ID?
<BooZee> hmm.. never heard about freeflash...
<BooZee> I should try it and get back to you. thank you.
<gimmulf> ls
<twysted> BooZee> np
<BooZee> is there a repository for it?
<BooZee> or I should just download and install?
<twysted> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<twysted> get it from there
<BooZee> o.k> where talking about "GPLFlash" right?
<twysted> BooZee> yes
<QMario> When I set Security = share on my Linux computer, my Windows clients can't even see themselves, because Samba messed up the Network.
<BooZee> twysted: so it points to a site that offer a download package of it. i'm asking, if theres a repository for it
<twysted> BooZee> probibly not if the wiki points you to another site
<QMario> Then, when I set security = user, Windows doesn't even get a chance for authentication, and the problem still persists.
<twysted> Qmario set it to default and make sure your windows computers and your ubuntu box are in the same "worrkgroup"
<QMario> They are.
<twysted> Qmario are you using swat to setup your samba shares?
<QMario> Yes.
<QMario> Twysted, yes.
<twysted> Qmario hmm
<QMario> The computer is slowing down again.
<ROBOd> i have a monitor which supports 100hz @ 1024x768
<ROBOd> but Gnome won't allow me to set a value higher than 85hz
<ROBOd> how to force 100hz?
<twysted> ROBOd> why would u want to use 100Hz
<ROBOd> twysted: that's not the purpose of my question :) i just like it
<twysted> ROBOd> and i honestly doubt your monitor supports it, windows is just weird with refresh rates and resolutions
<jgrieves> what is the best way to get a usb's product ID type ID and interface ID?
<ROBOd> lol :)
<QMario> "When clients connect to a share level security server they      need not log onto the server with a valid username and password before      attempting to connect to a shared resource"
<QMario> Straight from samba.
<ROBOd> twysted: you know the model of my monitor?
<blanky> how can I use dvd::rip to rip audio
<QMario> I think there is a bug somewhere.
<twysted> ROBOd> no i dont but i get asked this every time i come in here
<ROBOd> twysted: and the answer is ? :)
<fr500> hello
<twysted> ROBOd> any other channel regular can tell you the same, your monitor doesnt support it, and if u force it you will damage your monitor
<QMario> What is that "WfWg"?
<QMario> Twysted, so what is the problem?
<fr500> i'm getting some gpg signature problems with ubuntu repositories, any worarounds?
<twysted> Qmario not too sure, make sure simple file sharing is disabled on the windows boxes
<ROBOd> twysted: i've checked the monitor specs
<twysted> fr500 just ignore it
<QMario> Twysted, what do you mean by simple file sharing?
<fr500> twysted, but it gets annoying!
<fr500> twysted, :p
<stevr1it> i want to install linux on a pentium 1 with 64 mb of ram which distro would you suggest me? I was trying damnsmall but when i try to install on it openoffice it dis
<stevr1it> dies
<twysted> Qmario if you go into folder options and its in there
<QMario> Clients use Windows XP.
<twysted> fr500 are you using unofficial repositorys?
<gnomefreak> stevr1it, damnsmalllinux
<blanky> anyone know how to use dvd rip to rip audio ?
<fr500> twysted, yes, but the sing problem is in the officcial ones
<stevr1it> i have already tried damnsmall, but how to insyall openoffice on it?
<ITSa341> Good afternoon and Merry Christmas
<QMario> Twysted, what happens when it is enabled.
<twysted> fr500> disable the unofficial repos if you would like a good repo list to go off of use  http://pastebin.com/479463
<QMario> In other words, why should it be disabled?
<gnomefreak> stevr1it,  ive never used it but 64 meg of ram is awfully small for a gui
<twysted> QMario> when simple file sharing is enabled it automaticcaly assumes the login is the windows login so computer\user
<twysted> QMario> instead it should be asking for a user name and pass and let you use just user and the pass
<fr500> twysted, but as i said the gpg problems are in the official ones
<ITSa341> anyone familiar with installing better drivers for ATI radeon mobility?
<QMario> Twysted, why doesn't Samba talk about that?
<twysted> fr500> just use that repo list in that paste bin
<gnomefreak> other than damnsmall im not sure of another one that runs on that little of ram :(
<twysted> QMario> because its a windows issue not a samba issue
<mikelo> i got this problem with odbc: ""ODBCConfig: ltdl.c:3057: try_dlopen: Assertion `filename && *filename' failed.
<mikelo> Aborted
<edited> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Ticho> twysted: i'm getting lot of "missing locale" warnings during upgrading, is that normal?
<Unity> why is the bittorrent client so cpu intensive?
<twysted> Ticho> it can be normal if i recall  from upgrading hoary to breezy
<ITSa341> I've only used ubuntu with wireless, got really lucky installed ubuntu and typed in my wep key and it all worked
<gnomefreak> unity your useing the asterize one or whatever its called?
<adrian__> According to Device Manager, I have an "Nvidia GeForce 2 MX/MX 400" video card. Should I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<Ticho> twysted: it complains about en_US.UTF-8, and sometimes it says that it is defaulting to "C" - looks safe enough, but i was curious
<nasdaq7> i was wondering: if it says open source, does it mean free and open source or can it be shareware and open source / commercial and open source?
<twysted>  nvidia-glx
<twysted> nasdaq7 it can be all of those :)
<twysted> Ticho> yea that should be fine it should correct itself
<gnomefreak> nasdaq7, open source means that you are able to change/distribute for the most part anyway you wish there are some rules
<Kyral> Open Source typically means Free and Open
<fredforfaen> how do i enable composite extension?
<gnomefreak> open source however DOESNOT mean free of charge
<mikelo> how do i install amule?
<mikelo> anybody?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install amule doesnt work?
<twysted> mikelo> read the docs on amule's site
<twysted> unity, i like azerus for torrents under linux it handles a lot better
<ITSa341> Can someone point me to info on how to enable DMA on my dvd/cdrw??
<mikelo> yeah i did that but it wasn't  enough
* gnomefreak has a vrap load of amule things in apt-cache
<twysted> !dma
<twysted> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<ITSa341> ty twysted
<blanky> guys, i really need to know how to rip audio in linux from a DVD, it's crucial, i'd appreciate any help
<toya_> whats up everyone
<toya_> got questions abt icons
<mikelo> when i ran it it said http://pastebin.com/479479
<QMario> Twysted, Windows XP.
<QMario> No such thing as Simple File Sharing.
<twysted> QMario> yes there is
<QMario> This was working a while ago, but has stopped.
<twysted> QMario> xp home or pro
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<QMario> Home
<gnomefreak> mikelo,  what do you get when you run apt-cache search amule?
<twysted> qmario http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;307874
<Unity> twysted, azureus wasn't working for me
<QMario> I went to Folder options, but I didn't see anything about Simple File Sharing.
<fr500> twysted, same prob, just realied the gpg error is in the backports part
<ceciacs> ciao
<twysted> fr500> yea disable the backports
<ceciacs> c qualcuno qui?
<Unity> twysted, it never could connect to peers, but the port forwarding and everything was done fine
<twysted> fr500> i dont even know why they put backports in by default since they didnt work lol
<ceciacs> c nessuno che mi puo' dare una mano con linux?
<fr500> twysted, ok
<twysted> ceciacs> please speak english
<twysted> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* gnomefreak still trying to figure out what happened to the extras backport :(
<defendguin> id like to be able to use sound juicer to rip CDs to mp3.  i already went through my restricted media check list and installed all the proper packages but sound juicer doesnt seem to want to let me rip to mp3.  is there some sort of an issue with this?
<ceciacs> i dont' speak englis :(
<mikelo> gnome i get a whole bunch of stuff
<gnomefreak> ceciacs, what do you speak?
<ceciacs> italiano
<gnomefreak> go to #ubuntu-it
<seth_k|lappy> ceciacs, #ubuntu-it :)
<ceciacs> qualcuno sa l italiano???
<toya_> how do you use icons for programs?
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fredforfaen> can anybody here tell me or show me a link to how i enable real transparency in breezy?
<gnomefreak> mikelo, im not aure why its giving you a fatal error i dont use it
<QMario> I can't find it.
<QMario> It's not there.
<gnomefreak> let me try
<toya_> i tried to change my terminal's icon but it won't let me choose my own icons
<gnomefreak> mine works fine with sudo apt-get install amule total of like 4 packages
<Ticho> twysted: it generated locales just now, and subsequent packages do not complain anymore
<Ticho> twysted: it was just some perl wrapper complaining anyway
<twysted> ticho excellent :)
<QMario> APPLIES TOMicrosoft Windows XP ProfessionalMicrosoft Windows XP Professional for Itanium-based systems
<QMario> Twysted, applies to Windows XP Professional.
<twysted> excellent :D
<twysted> i just saw Note You cannot turn off simple file sharing in Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition.
<twysted> your boned lol
<adrian__> According to Device Manager, I have an "Nvidia GeForce 2 MX/MX 400" video card. Should I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<QMario> Me?
<twysted> adrian__> nvidia-glx
<twysted> QMario> yes
<Stormx2> So i've seen things like xterm have transparent backdrops. That a wm kinda thing? Is it possible in gnome?
<adrian__> twysted, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> adrian__, glx
<QMario> What do you mean by boned?
<toya_> Stormx2, yeah
<SirKillalot> where can I configure the applets of my gnome panel via config file?
<SirKillalot> I installed an evil applet
<SirKillalot> it doesnt start up anymore
<toya_> Stormx2, are you only talking abt gnome-terminal?
<twysted> Stormx2> yes its in the options for the terminals
<toya_> can someone help me with an icon problem?
<Stormx2> twysted: OK
<UbuntuLiveNew> I am having a heck of a hard time installing things with the Live CD.  Is it possible to install apps with it? To what directory do the downloaded apps go by default?
* gnomefreak bbl
<huahua> where is the trash can for ubuntu
<twysted> UbuntuLiveNew> its kinda hard to install stuff with the live cd since your just running off of ram
<Ticho> huahua: bottom right of your screen, by default
<rizo`work> may someone help me with /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh trying to not get a blankscreen when system goes into hibernate
<twysted> rizo`work>  hibernate is one of those things that works if it works and if it doesnt it all goes wrong
<rubem> which package has the gcc, g++, make, etc?
<huahua> I would like to know how I can freaking give permission to delete folders with files in it on my desktop. please
<nalioth> rubem: install "build-essential"
<rizo`work> hibernate works for me, just trying to get some progress to show instead of a blank screne
<rizo`work> screen
<rraajj> rubem: build-essential
<nalioth> huahua: you have been told how to do that
<UbuntuLiveNew> Twysted, it can't be running fully off of RAM...every time I run it it screws up my clock to UTC.
<twysted> : you have been told how to do that
<twysted> [01:00:03pm]  <U
<twysted> er
<huahua> nalioth: i know but it's not working.
<twysted> UbuntuLiveNew> it does :)
<SirKillalot> where can I configure the applets of my gnome panel via config file? I installed an evil applet and my gnome-panel doesnt start anymore
<twysted> UbuntuLiveNew> your clock is set in your motherboard and yes it does change that
<rubem> which package has the sintax enhancemnts for vi and vim?
<linuxboy> rubem: syntax? what do you want?
<Iaidoka> Hi, any easy way to make users on an ubuntu machine able to connect/disconnect to the internet by modem?
<Oti1> hi, I did an "update" today ... after re-starting the machine, the video driver won't load anymore ... what's happened ?
<_rubem> linuxboy syntax  headligth
<twysted> Oti1> install your drivers
<UbuntuLiveNew> How much space does Ubuntu like if I wanted to set up a dual-boot partition.
<Iaidoka> I am setting up a machine for my mom and dont want to have her in the "Network settings" menu all the time
<Oti1> twysted: ok so I tried to re-compile the driver (NVidia) ...
<linuxboy> _rubem: what do you want to do in vim?
<Oti1> and now they won't rebuild
<nalioth> UbuntuLiveNew: 5 or 7 gigs will do
<nalioth> UbuntuLiveNew: or more. more is always better
<twysted> UbuntuLiveNew> i give it about atleast 10gigs so u have space for files
<_rubem> linuxboy to color the text, acording to a syntax, like PHP, C, Java
<Oti1> twysted: the build fails, I'm guessing something about the header files not being right
<linuxboy> _rubem: yes. vim supports it. what do you want to know?
<twysted> Oti1> do it from the instructions off of hte wiki
<twysted> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<twysted> afk i gotta go do shit
<_rubem> linuxboy how to do this :)
<Delvien> How to i mount a USB drive if it doesnt do it automatically?
<nsasch> I have a very interesting problem.  I have to install Ubuntu on a server.  I cannot get physical access, and there's no floppy or CD drive. :/
<QMario> twystedT, what's a domain?
<linuxboy> _rubem: the command :syn on
<linuxboy> _rubem: that will turn it on
<T-away> QMario> dont worry about that leave it blank
<UbuntuLiveNew> Is it that hard to set up a dual-boot partition for Ubuntu assuming I am cheap and don't want to spend money on Partition Magic?
<_rubem> hum
<Stormx2> uh im getting errors with synaptic. Whats that apt-get command to fix that kinda thing?
<Oti1> ubotu: are you sure ? I was already building the nvidia drivers as indicated on their site
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Oti1
<Stormx2> apt-get -f install or something like that?
<Oti1> ubotu: I'll try the wiki though
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Oti1
<_rubem> linuxboy, can I make it default
<Oti1> hm, ok
<nsasch> Stormx2: apt-get update...
<Delvien> How to i mount a USB drive if it doesnt do it automatically?
<linuxboy> _rubem: in /etc/vim/vimrc you can put it on there
<nsasch> Delvien: mount /dev/sdX1 /media/usbdrive; replace X and usbdrive with the proper locations
<ITSa341> Has anyone had any luck getting 3d and acceleration support with ATI Radeon Mobility U1?
<Delvien> nsasch how do i tell the proper location?
<nsasch> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from within an already booted distro?
<Delvien> nsasch mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fredforfaen> does anybody here know of a way to enable real transparency for my whole system?
<thick-glasses> fredforfaen: I have never heard of such a thing.  You can enable it for xorg though
<fredforfaen> thick-glasses how?
<UbuntuLiveNew> Is it easy  to set up a dual-boot partition for Ubuntu assuming I am cheap and don't want to spend money on Partition Magic?
<fredforfaen> brb
<nsasch> Delvien: udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda`|grep model if it shows the right model, it's sda, else, try sdb
<nsasch> Delvien: mount -t fstype(like ext3 or vfat) /dev/sdX1 /media/usbdrive
<Delvien> nsasch SYSFS{model}=="IC25N080ATMR04-0"
<Delvien> nsasch its an MP3 player i just purchased
<nsasch> Delvien: grep it for manufacturer
<nsasch> Delvien: instead of model
<QMario> Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
<QMario> Twysted, okay it works now.
<QMario> I had to set the computer to be a Domain Member instead of a stand alone server.
<ITSa341> how do I find out what version of xfree86 I am running?  I tried the utility ATI supplies and it just errors out
<ROBOd> guys
<ROBOd> how to disable graphical login?
<Dr_Acemaster> how do I reinstall grub after windows install?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ROBOd about bum
<nsasch> ROBOd: apt-get install bum
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dr_Acemaster about recover
<ROBOd> ubotu: tell ROBOd about bum
<slindsay> I'm running an older Dell Latitude Laptop with a NeoMagic NM2200 video card -- is there a way to enable hardware acceleration?  As it stands, 24 bit color is horribly slow.  Any suggestions?
<stout> how i can adjunt the resolution of GDM?
<nalioth> ROBOd: check your PMs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stout about fixres
<Dr_Acemaster> I don't see how to get to a terminal
<thick-glasses> Is dapper faster than breezy?
<nalioth> Dr_Acemaster: apps > accessories > terminal
<Dr_Acemaster> but how do I do that?
<nalioth> thick-glasses: not necessarily
<Dr_Acemaster> I don't have any command line
<thick-glasses> nalioth: :(
<ITSa341> how do I find out what version of xfree86 I am running?  I tried the utility ATI supplies and it just errors out
<Dr_Acemaster> says reboot the puter w/ the install cd
<nalioth> Dr_Acemaster: at the top left of your screen : Applications > accessories > terminal
<Dr_Acemaster> all I see in the top left is "rescue mode"
<Dr_Acemaster> and I don't have use of my moujse
<Dr_Acemaster> mouse
<thick-glasses> nalioth: I just remember there was some optimizations going on for gnome, I was hoping that they would be showing up in dapper
<nalioth> thick-glasses: ubuntu is always optimizing, but the differences tween breezy and dapper on a intel pentium 1 are gonne be moot
<thick-glasses> yah, I hear you on that
<SirKillalot> how can I express all letters from n to with regex?
<SirKillalot> to z*
<spb> [n-z] 
<Dr_Acemaster> at what point can I get to the "apps>accessories>terminal?"
<SirKillalot> will it include capital letters too @ spd
<spb> [n-zN-Z] 
<SirKillalot> ok understood, thanks
<Dr_Acemaster> do I have to use the live cd in win?
<nsasch> I just spoke to support staff at my DC. I can get a KVM-over-IP but I can't use a boot floppy or CD. Can I use grub to boot from a CD image?
<thick-glasses> Proxy question.  I able to use a proxy but I have to set it for each application, does anyone have a universal method of setting there proxy?
<stevr1it> i need to have a daily back up automatically of some directory, how can i do it?
<thick-glasses> stevr1it: do a cron job
<stevr1it> how? cna you be more precise?
<stevr1it> cani find it on synaptic?
<ITSa341> how do I find out what version of xfree86 I am running?  I tried the utility ATI supplies and it just errors out with...
<ITSa341> =====================================================================
<ITSa341>  ATI Technologies
<ITSa341> =====================================================================
<ITSa341> You are either not running this script from the console
<ITSa341> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<ITSa341> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<Delvien> nsasch if it was automounted where would it be?
<thick-glasses> stevr1it: yeah, just a sec
<stevr1it> ok
<Dr_Acemaster> nalioth so I take it you don't want to help me any further
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Dr_Acemaster: i'm sorry, i'm doing some things around the house
<thick-glasses> stevr1it: How do you rate your self with command line?
<nalioth> Dr_Acemaster: if you boot into the liveCD, you can access this channel and the wiki and fix the problem from there
<QMario> Nalioth, what did he do?
<QMario> ITSa341.
<stevr1it> well, badly
<lakin> ITSa341, if you are using the ATI supplied binary driver, then you should use the instructions they supply on their website which include information on how to determine the version of XFree86 that you are running.  But I should ask, why are you not using the ATI driver included with Ubuntu?
<nalioth> QMario: hmmm, that little paste?
<seth_k|lappy> stevr1it, you can also try installing "backuppc" from Synaptic
<Dr_Acemaster> nalioth all I have are the install discs, no live cd
<QMario> Nalioth, you mean big paste.
<nalioth> Dr_Acemaster: then you should print off the howto, or d/l a LiveCD
<stevr1it> i have just dowloaded cron - apt
<ROBOd> nalioth: thanks ... but which service shall I disable?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is dapper very risky actually ?
<QMario> How do I know if someone is sending me spam through freenode?
* stout hi people
<nalioth> ROBOd: i suspect you don't disable anything, just change the preference of loading the xserver + wm
<lakin> mirak, it's the development version which means it's risk changes on a daily basis.
<jenda> mirak: you risk no more than the dapper install and whatever you work with.
<nalioth> mirak: it is not for general use yet, as it's under heavy development
<mirak> jenda: and less dramatically this gives what ?
<mirak> nalioth: I need just some package
<Dr_Acemaster> what's it mean to review fstab?
<Dr_Acemaster> how do you do that?
<ROBOd> nalioth: how?
<QMario> Where did Seveas go?
<nalioth> ROBOd: i'm not familiar with bum, just know you can change boot orders of things
<nalioth> Dr_Acemaster: open /etc/fstab in a text editor
<jenda> mirak: You install it, and if something goes wrong (it will), the worst that can happen is that you will have to wipe the partition you installed it on. So do NOT write your 100 page un-backed-up book on Dapper.
<jenda> Dr_Acemaster: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<mirak> I have a partition for / and one for /home si it's okk for my 100 page book :) jenda
<Dr_Acemaster> chit
<MrMaDSeN> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Dr_Acemaster> I get gtk-warning cannot open display
<ITSa341> nalioth, if I did something wrong, I am sorry just explain it. Booting me makes you look rude and teaches a newcommer nothing
<MrMaDSeN> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<ROBOd> anybody else knows how to disable graphical login?
<bshumate> ITSa341: don't paste in the channel homey! ;-)
<thick-glasses> stevr1it:  This site will show you how to add a cronjob http://www.pantz.org/os/linux/programs/cron.shtml
<ITSa341> ty, much more polite and now I know what I did wrong
<jenda> mirak: that makes it safer, but if you do important work under dapper - no one knows when you'll lose it :) It's not very probable, but it's about the worst that can happen. I've never heard of anyone dying from development version usage.
<ITSa341> won't happen again
<bshumate> ITSa341: try this to determine your XF86 version : sudo head /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<nalioth> ITSa341: the /topic existes in irc channels to tell newcomers important information. it greets each person who enters
<ITSa341> ahh, ty
<mirak> jenda: no that's my mum computer :)
<mirak> jenda: the most anoying thing I add with breezy dev version was the ums devices not mounting
<jenda> mirak: Not recommended. Devel releases are intended mainly for spare partitions and testing. But do as you wish :)
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> mirak: Dapper does that?
<ITSa341> comes back no such file or directory
<mirak> jenda: well she just does some chat on gaim and a bit of firefox and that's about it :)
<mirak> jenda: don't know
<stevr1it> thank you
<mirak> jenda: it was a bug
<jenda> mirak: OK, for GAIM and FF it should be quite safe. But don't get angry if you have to reinstall or if it crashes.
<n0dl> does anyon here know any good beginner vi tutorials?
<aris> hey
<aris> is it possible to have evolution to run as a tray icon
<aris> that shows the number of unread mail ?
<n0dl> meh imma get a book and a video game with my christmas money
<lakin> mirak, it's not very likely that you'll get a "go-ahead-and-use-it" answer from anyone in this channel, the general idea is that if you use anything from the development branch, it might break without warning, and you may have to fix it on your own.  IE, no support will be given.
<Determinist> any idea where i could get the freenx packages from seveas' repo? it seems to be dead at the moment
<nalioth> aris: there are panel applets that do that, but i dont think evo does it
<nalioth> Determinist: you'll have to wait for Seveas to wake up, his server is up and down with his life cycle
<aris> hmm problem with panel applets is that they do create new connections and don't care about spam filtering
<Determinist> nalioth, yes, i was affraid you might say that :)
<Determinist> nalioth, would you mind checking something for me?
<nalioth> Determinist: what is that?
<Determinist> nalioth, could you try to connect to deter.ath.cx port 443 using ssh and see if you get a response?
<Nevis> hi guys.
<Nevis> No luck tonight either.
<Nevis> I d/l a new 5.10-386-install.iso
<Nevis> burnt it
<Nevis> verified cd intergrity
<funkyHat|away> Determinist, ssh on port 443? :S
<Nevis> checked out okay.
<Nevis> and the installation still hangs...
<funkyHat|away> Isn't that https?
<Determinist> funkyHat|away, yes, work limitations, only port 443 and 80 are open :)
<funkyHat|away> aahhh :)
<Tonio_> hi all
<HymnToLife> Nevis > where exactly does the install hang ?
<Nevis> plus makes my win disk unbootable, which always makes your hart flutter for a sec.
<Tonio_> just a little question to be sure
<Nevis> :-)
<nalioth> Determinist: connection refused
<Nevis> what's a guy to do?
<Determinist> funkyHat|away, it's an ugly workaround, but it works :)
<Tonio_> is the vlc gui normal on ubuntu ?
<funkyHat|away> heh heh
<Determinist> nalioth, try deter@deter.ath.cx port 443
<Tonio_> i'm using kubuntu and it is particularly ugly
<Tonio_> it was normal on hoary
<HymnToLife> Tonio_ > it looks ok for me
<Tonio_> actually it ressembles to a tk gui
<Tonio_> okay so I assume a problem with kubuntu....
<Tonio_> HymnToLife: thanks for the info
<mirak> jenda: well I won't, and it already happened to me to revert back I think :)
<HymnToLife> Tonio_ > I don't think so
<Nevis> could anyone help me? Please?
<jenda> mirak: then you're safe.
<HymnToLife> I think you just don't have the right packages installed
<mirak> jenda: like you ask yourself why the hell did you do a dist upgrade this day when you need your computer :)
<defendguin> does anyone here know how to get sound-juicer to extract to mp3.  i already have mp3 playback support in gstreamer.  is there something i am missing?
<jenda> Nevis: Alrighty... what are your specs?
<HymnToLife> defendguin > sundjuicer stinks
<pashaw> Nevis,   Hymn  already asked you a question  but you spammed it off the screen
<N3m> i created a .deb package via checkinstall, but i did somthing wrong: the package could be build but not be installed. so i deleted it and created a new one wich worked.
<HymnToLife> I recommend abcde for CD ripping
<N3m> for the new one i tooked a different name and now there are both packages in the database ( i cann see both in synaptic ). and the one i deleted allready is not installed, but its there.
<N3m> how can i delete it from the database.
<funkyHat|away> :) abcde -xo mp3
<jenda> HymnToLife: How's it better?
<defendguin> HymnToLife, ummmm is that a gui app?  this is for my parents
<jenda> HymnToLife: Is it just the smell?
<Nevis> sorry
<nalioth> N3m: remove it using synaptic
<Nevis> Specs?
<Tonio_> HymnToLife: I simply installed wxvlc and let the depandancies do the job
<HymnToLife> jenda > it's faster and can do mp3 :p
<Tonio_> HymnToLife: is there a backport or something ?
<Nevis> well, it's an amd 2500
<funkyHat|away> defendguin, no, abcde isn't a gui app
<HymnToLife> Tonio_ > I did the same and it looks ok for me
<Nevis> 512 RAM, 80GB hd
<jenda> HymnToLife: hayoba - SJ can do mp3
<Nevis> Old Nvidia graphics card
<HymnToLife> could you make a screenshot ?
<Tonio_> HymnToLife: kubuntu uses gtk-qt-engine
<N3m> nalioth: it's not installed. if i try to install it i get an error that the "package is in database but not found"
<Tonio_> to redraw gtk applications using qt
<slide> FFS, i cant find a decent freaking ripping program heh
<Nevis> what part of the specs is interesting?
<pashaw> Nevis,    your spamming again use 1 line
<crouton> howdy folks
<jenda> Nevis: sounds good. 32bit, I suppose. How big a partition did you want for Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> Tonio_ > it looks the same for me in KDE as in gnome
<Tonio_> works fine but I assume that causes a problem with wxwindow.... need to check with others that have kubuntu
<Nevis> okay. Will do. Sorry about that, pashaw.
<Tonio_> HymnToLife: argh !
<N3m> (and you cant remove packages. wich are not installed )
<Tonio_> damn.........
<Nevis> I made a 7 gig partition at the end of the drive with partition magic, under windows
<ITSa341> any other ideas for finding my xfree86 version I cannot find a file named xfreex86.0.log or  anything close to it
<Tonio_> okay let's try on a virgin profile
<Nevis> I've got winxp runing, on two ntfs partitions, about 40 gig each.
<funkyHat|away> N3m, sudo apt-get clean
<HymnToLife> Tonio_ > but maybe what I find OK you would find ugly
<HymnToLife> I don't care much about GUIs :p
<monjono> how do i update ubuntu 5.10 breezy repositories?? i cant find them
<jenda> Nevis: When did the install fail?
<N3m> funkyHat|away: didn't work
<iTune> I need help
<iTune> :S
<HymnToLife> iTune > just ask :)
<michael__> How hard is it to upgrade from 5.4 to 5.10
<monjono> how do i update ubuntu 5.10 breezy repositories?? i cant find them????????
<Tonio_> HymnToLife: does wanna screenshot ?
<Tonio_> dcc maybe ?
<nalioth> monjono: update breezy repos to what?
<iTune> Well after installer
<defendguin> funkyHat|away, i guess ill try goobox
<iTune> finish
<funkyHat|away> N3m, how about apt-get remove --purge nameofpackage
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<iTune> detecting my hardware and cd-rom
<iTune> i got blue screen and after 3-4 minutes
<monjono> i just installed breezy and i need the new repository list to replace the old ones
<monjono> for updating
<iTune> i got on screen this mesage
<iTune> Your installation cd-rom couldn`t be mounted. This probably means that cd-rom was not in drive. If so you can insert it adn try again.
<funkyHat|away> N3m, or man apt-get ;)
<cneal> sorry this probabily seems like a stupid question but i'm new to linux, i just installed 5.04 can i run an update that will update 5.04 to 5.10
<toya_> what do you guys use for rss feed?
<HymnToLife> cneal > sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<N3m> funkyHat|away: no effect
<cneal> thanks
<WorstPhobia> What's the reason Firefox 1.5 isn't in the repositories yet?
<funkyHat|away> HymnToLife, that's not very helpful without changing the sources list first
<iTune> HymntoLife
<N3m> i can't find anything about that in the manuals :/
<iTune> Can u help me to solve this problem
<iTune> :S
<iTune> My Drive is working and the CD is in
<monjono> how do i get the breezy repository update list???
<funkyHat|away> cneal, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stevr1it> cron is still too diffiult to set up for me but thank you
<tom> is there a good application to find similar images? i tried findimagedupes but it's not very good..
<toya_> tom, i heard google picasa does that
<stevr1it> i have another problem
<funkyHat|away> cneal, that will open a file which contains your list of repositories, use the find and replace tool to replace all instances of the word hoary with breezy
<HymnToLife> iTune > guess you have to mount your cdrom manually
<tom> toya_: well i want a free, open source application
<iTune> how
<iTune> to do that
<stevr1it> planet penguinracer does not start and does not say any error
<funkyHat|away> cneal, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<monjono> how do i get the repository list for breezy??
<toya_> tom, google picasa is not free? hmm dunno then
<Kyral> monjono: are you on Hoary?
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<tom> toya_: it's freeware for windows
<monjono> no im breezy
<jenda> Yeah, I'm kinda breezy too
<greenpenguin13> evening
<funkyHat|away> lol jenda
<iTune> HymnToLife , how to boot manually cd
<iTune> ?
<stevr1it> who can help me? planet penguinracer does not start and does not say any error
<toya_>                                         can anyone help me with icons?
<monjono> !easysource
<ubotu> somebody said easysource was For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* Dejan[zR]  is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<WorstPhobia> monjono, System --> Administration
<HymnToLife> iTune > Ctrl+Alt+Fx will get you to a command line
<funkyHat|away> stevr1it, have you installed accelerated graphics drivers?
<WorstPhobia> Er, System --> Adminstration --> Synaptic Package Manger
<iTune> after that what to tipe
<iTune> ?
<monjono> then?
<stevr1it> no how can i do ti?
<stevr1it> it?
<WorstPhobia> Type in your password =)
<WorstPhobia> Then...
<stevr1it> I have a travelmate 2500
<HymnToLife> iTune > try sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<WorstPhobia> Hit reload.
<iTune> HymnToLife, Fx what is that on keyboard
<iTune> ?
<WorstPhobia> Does that do it, monojo?
<funkyHat|away> stevr1it, do you know what graphics card you have? nvidia or ati most importantly
<HymnToLife> F2, F3, F4, ... F8
<WorstPhobia> Er, does that do it, monjono?
<pashaw> iTune,    he means Fx   x = 2 3 4 5 6
<iTune> ok
<stevr1it> how could i know it?
<iTune> pashaw and HymnToLife thx a lot
<iTune> :S
<ITSa341> Can someone give me a hand with installing ATI drivers? ATI site says I need to know the xfree86 version and I can't find it.
<iTune> I just want to install ubuntu
<iTune> :)
<N3m> ah if got it
<pashaw> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<stevr1it> It has shared ram
<iTune> am i need to write this excatly sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<iTune> ?
<N3m> i created a new dummy package with the same name, installed it, and after that i can remove it complete
<HymnToLife> iTune > maybe
<HymnToLife> it's just a guess...
<iTune> :S
<stevr1it> how can i see my graphica card?
<iTune> I have tryed to typing on Boot: linux acpi=off noapic nolapic
<iTune> but that doesnt work
<iTune> for me
* HymnToLife is away: brb
<CarlF1> installed php5-mysql,  but get "Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in torrentflux_2.0/html/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 338" - who's problem is this?
<funkyHat|away> stevr1it, type lspci, and pastebin the output
<tman_ubuntu> Anyone on here has experience with Banshee and a portable mp3 player?
<funkyHat|away> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ROBOd> ubotu: tell ROBOd about gdm
<stevr1it> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5833 (rev 02)
<stevr1it> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5838
<stevr1it> 0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)
<stevr1it> 0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)
<stevr1it> 0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4345 (rev 01)
<stevr1it> 0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)
<stevr1it> 0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349
<stevr1it> 0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c
<tkup> uhoh
<Kyral> NO PASTE!
<stevr1it> 0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342
<stevr1it> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<stevr1it> 0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434d (rev 01)
<stevr1it> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5835
<stevr1it> 0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<bshumate> stevr1it: stop pasting in here!
<stevr1it> 0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<stevr1it> 0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Kyral> seriously, Ubotu should be op'd with floodkick active
<stevr1it> sorry i am new i don't know
<pashaw> stevr1it,   STOP THAT   use  pastebin
<pashaw> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stevr1it> what is pastbin
<ROBOd> how to disable graphical login?
<iTune> pashaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<iTune> can u tell me something else
<iTune> how can i manually boot cd
<ROBOd> somebody please tell me
<iTune> ?
<funkyHat|away> Kyral, the number of times people flood the channel really isn't that bad
<nalioth> turn my back <grumble>
<pashaw> iTune,  ??
<nalioth> ROBOd: have you run BUM yet?
<ROBOd> nalioth: yeah
<iTune> How can i manualy boot cd of Ubuntu 5.10
<iTune> ?
<pashaw> ROBOd,   1 sec   you have to disable gdm    think i have the command
<ROBOd> nalioth: and ... do what?
<nsasch> iTune: BIOS
<ROBOd> pashaw: thanks
<nalioth> ROBOd: pashaw has the idea, "disable gdm"
<iTune> nsach, what to do in bios
<iTune> ?
<ElitePete> whats a good way to rid my desktop of icons?
<Kyral> Delete them?
<nsasch> iTune: you change your boot sequence.
<iTune> boot is ok
<iTune> i can boot my cd
<pashaw> ROBOd,   youll be stuck with text login tikl you add the link back  ok
<iTune> but problem is when i pass the Hardware detecting and detecting of CD-rom
<iTune> then installer stop and display me message after 3-4 minutes
<bshumate> CarlF1: you need to also install libphp-adodb
<iTune> That cd cannot be mounted
<ROBOd> pashaw: no problem, i know the text login :)
<pashaw> ROBOd,   sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<nsasch> iTune: I don't know.  Are you using a live CD or install cd?
<iTune> I using install c
<iTune> cd*
<iTune> but
<iTune> same thing is with live cd
<stevr1it> how can i use pastebin, i have an italian version of x-caht
<stevr1it> chat
<ROBOd> pashaw: and when i want to renable it ... how?
<crouton> itune - you have a P4P800 mobo?
<pashaw> iTune,   stop spamming use longer lines
<ElitePete> how do i move mounted volume icons?
<nalioth> stevr1it: the pastebin is non language specific
<funkyHat|away> !tell stevr1it about pastebin
<nalioth> stevr1it: the pastebin is a website
<iTune> yeah i have Asus P4P800
<pashaw> ROBOd,   backtrack the command i told you  see what it did
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<veriz> do anyone know if /etc/profile is the file for all user prompts? if i want to set a new prompt for all users do i need to change those things in /etc/profile or somewhere else too?
<SpudDogg> !up
<ubotu> SpudDogg: Do they come in packets of five?
<crouton> iTune: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=599029#post599029
<SpudDogg> lol
<CarlF1> bshumate: I got it working by restarting apache, which is odd considering that apt-get install php5-mysql restarted it
<sorush20> guys I'm using ubuntu, how do I get my openoffice to print using the kprinter dialogue
<crouton> iTune: I had the same problem, and I wrote up a mini-guide about it. See if that matches and/or helps your situation.
<nalioth> veriz: you are correct, /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc will work for all users
<nsasch> Where is debootstrap on the CD? I'd like to install Ubuntu from within another distro.
<nalioth> veriz: but they must be 'source'd before the system will see the changes
<ROBOd> pashaw: i didn't quite get what does "...  tikl you add the link back ok" means
<veriz> nalioth: how i cna source them?
<nalioth> veriz: are you familiar with the console?
<veriz> nalioth: not that much
<pashaw> ROBOd,   just add gdm back into your run level locations
<nalioth> ubotu: tell veriz about cli
<nalioth> veriz: if you aren't comfortable with console, the best way to is to restart the machine
<ITSa341> You all have a wonderful afternoon
<iTune> crouton
<veriz> nalioth: problem is this: im not near the machine, im trying to conf from other place:( and i cant restart my machine
<khalil3664> Hey, Is there any link to learn more about the c ommand : sudo
<iTune> is there ans yolutions for P4 P800S-X motherboard
<iTune> ?
<Kyral> khalil3664: man sudo
<nalioth> veriz: join #kubuntu-offtopic please, and i'll help you there
<veriz> nalioth: should i ask there again the question?
* HymnToLife is back (gone 00:11:55)
<pashaw> iTune,   you do have a P4P800 ASUS series board
<stevr1it> hi i have put the text in pastebin
<saluche> Hi which version of opera beta 9 should I instll in ubuntu/ the debian etch or debian sarge ?
<iTune> yeah pashaw
<ElitePete> how do i move mounted volume icons?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know if it's possible to start a free-nx session at boot?
<stevr1it> i have to configure my graphic accellerator
<crouton> iTune: Did you read the link I sent?
<pashaw> iTune,   the SATA and PATA settings are screwy   read the manual
<lightbright> hi
<crouton> howdy
<iTune> aha
<iTune> :S
<pashaw> iTune,   my P4P800SE is at home or id tell you what im using
<iTune> yeah i
<lightbright> stevr1it: good luck :)
<mikelo> http://pastebin.com/479547
<lightbright> jenda: hello
<stevr1it> what does it menas?
<iTune> found link up there
<nsasch> Can I unpack the install CD? Where is debootstrap on the CD? I'd like to install Ubuntu from within another distro.
<iTune> pashaw, i hate my motherboard, because my PS/2 is down just 2 weeks after i have buyed comp
<iTune> :(
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to move mounted drive icons?
<jenda> nsasch: no reason for that, is there?
<mikelo> running amule i got
<mikelo> http://pastebin.com/479547
<pashaw> iTune,   really?  hmm im using usb keyboard and mouse with ikne   running dual monitors on Ubuntu
<stevr1it> lightbright what doe sit mean?
<lightbright> stevr1it: sit means to place behind on something
<iTune> pashaw, my ps/2 is down, and i have several problems, my xp wont to start somethime normaly so i need to first go in safe mode than to restart to enter in normal
<nsasch> jenda: how should I go about install Ubuntu from a running distro? (I don't have a CD or floppy drive)
<stevr1it> is it to difficult to configure an ati video graphic?
<jenda> lightbright, stevr1it lmao!
<pashaw> iTune,   that sounds like your SATA and PATA ARE set wrong for sure then
<lightbright> jenda: :)
<jenda> nsasch: check the forums, there is a howto on installing without CD
<mikelo> hi i got this http://pastebin.com/479547
<crouton> pashaw: It wouldn't boot XP in safe mode if his SATA/PATA were flipped or otherwise incorrect
<aris> nsasch, what's the existing distro ?
<stevr1it> lmao what does it menas?
<aris> nsasch, is your computer really old ?
<pashaw> iTune,   if your on in about 3hrs look me up ill get my settings for you
<stevr1it> means?
<nsasch> aris: Fedora Core, it's a server hosted far from me.
<aris> ouch
<pashaw> crouton,   yes it would   this board is mesedup  i had a hell of a time with mine  is has all kinda weird settings
<aris> nsasch, i wouldn't do that without physical access
<nsasch> Why do you think I want to replace it?
<nsasch> aris: I have no choice :/
<toya_> do i have to copy my icons to usr/share/pixmaps to use it in some programs?
<crouton> pashaw: heh.. it works great if you don't try to do anything....complicated.
<pashaw> crouton,    it doesnt have just of and on it has  enhanced and this and that
<aris> you do at least have a serial console ?
<nsasch> I have KVM over IP access, so I can change BIOS and such, but there's no CD or floppy drive installed.
<crouton> pashaw: Yeah, i told iTune i had the same problem and had to make a temporary BIOS adjustment to install 5.10
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<aris> nsasch, hmm
<aris> you do have more than one partition ?
<pashaw> crouton,   agreed i had to also before win2000 went in correctly
<aris> if you're going to install on top of your FC, it's not going to be easy
<SpudDogg> does anyone know the command to find what my local ip is?
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to move mounted drive icons?
<nsasch> aris: Yes, I have a 2GB partition at /dev/hda1 that I can use.  After installing their, I'd install to /dev/hda2
<Seveas> Determinist, ping
<pashaw> crouton,   but Ubuntu was easy as i had the settings good by then
<aris> ah
<ElitePete> Seveas, can you tell me how to move mounted drive icons
<aris> nsasch, you can try to install ubuntu server on a local vmware/qemu
<iTune> pashaw : hmmm, i enter tomorow on in my bios and i just selected
<aris> and copy the disk image to your server
<iTune> to use PATA not P-ATA+S-ATA
<toya_> ElitePete, on desktop?
<stevr1it> Ihave a ATI unknown device 5838 who canhelp me?
<SpudDogg> Seveas, do you know the command to find my local ip?
<aris> it's a power user (tm) operation
<nsasch> Coincidentally, I did that already :-P but it's a 5GB image for UML.
<ElitePete> toya_, they are on desktop i want to move them to a folder
<aris> nsasch, what's the problem ?
<aris> 2gb should be enough for ubuntu server
<toya_> ElitePete, not sure how, im having probs with icons as well
<nsasch> I was just hoping there'd be a better solution.
<lovethepirk> hi I am a new linux user and wondering how to change the name of my user
<Seveas> SpudDogg, ifconfig
<nsasch> aris: Thank you much.
<aris> i really think that's the most safe solution
<speckal> I am having trouble getting my gnome resolution changed from 640 to anything else. Some suggested earlier that I update my nvidia driver, which I did. It had no effect. Also, if I kill gdm and run 'Xorg -configure' from console, I get "Output drivers not found."
<Seveas> ElitePete, click'n'drag?
<aris> if you can spend a whole partition for it
<crouton> lovethepirk: Just change the name, not create a new user?
<lovethepirk> yep
<ElitePete> Seveas, nope
<SpudDogg> Seveas, thank you...do you know if there is a way to set my ip to something in particular?
<toya_> ElitePete, but if you want to move them around just drag them around
<Seveas> ElitePete, which icons do you mean? (screenshot may help)
<crouton> lovethepirk: You can go to Administration, Users and Groups and modify there.
<lovethepirk> thanks
<ElitePete> Seveas,
<ElitePete> http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/Screenshot.png
<Seveas> SpudDogg, ifconfig eth0 addr some.ip.address gateway your.gateway netmask your.netmask
<ElitePete> the FTP ones.
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys
<pashaw> ElitePete,   i dragged mine to make copies on a modified start bar   tonight ill find how to remove the originals
<Seveas> SpudDogg, man ifconfig ;)
<nsasch> From within Ubuntu, can I run debootstrap?
<Seveas> nsasch, sure
<oris_wolfbane> ive just set up a machine as a NFS server as per the info on the wiki and now i cant see webpages hosted on it
<lovethepirk> crouton: is my "group" basically the name of my computer
<nsasch> Seveas: where is it?  I'm on my home install, and I can't find the program :/
<Seveas> ElitePete, you can't drag those?!?
<ElitePete> Seveas, no
<ElitePete> Seveas, i can on desktop but not into any folders
<crouton> lovethepirk: your group is the entity that your user(s) belong to.  Ideally you would be in the 'users' group.
<Seveas> nsasch, apt-get install debootstrap
<billytwowilly> any good apps for syncing windows mobile devices with linux?
<Seveas> ah, you want to drag them into a folder
<Seveas> that's not possible
<nsasch> Seveas: okay, thank you :-)
<speckal> I am having trouble getting my gnome resolution changed from 640 to anything else. Some suggested earlier that I update my nvidia driver, which I did. It had no effect. Also, if I kill gdm and run 'Xorg -configure' from console, I get "Output drivers not found. Configuration failed"
<Seveas> they are not actual files on the desktop, just something nautilus shows you
<ElitePete> also how do i get trash icon off desktop
<Seveas> !tell speckal about fixres
<Seveas> ElitePete, gconf-editor
<jenda> nsasch: found it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948&highlight=Install+CD+partition
<Seveas> go to apps\nautilus\desktop
<Seveas> and unckeck the trash
<ElitePete> Seveas, yea i got that, how do i mount my ftp accounts in another folder?
<Seveas> not.
<Seveas> they are not actual mounts, just dome gnome/nautilus thing
<iTune> crouton i am going to install it :)
<iTune> i will bot it with linux irqpoll
<crouton> iTune: What change did you make?
<ElitePete> Seveas, well, anyway to move them to a folder
<iTune> I make all port to only P-ATA because my disk is PATA
<Seveas> no :)
<iTune> is that ok
<iTune> what is GRUB how to edit it
<iTune> ?
<Seveas> ElitePete, it's either on the desktop or not at all (which means only in the places menu)
<crouton> iTune: That's ok, and you don't need to worry about GRUB until after the install finishes.
<ElitePete> yea they are in places menu, but only option for the icon is to unmount.. then they will disapeear
<iTune> well am i need to change grub or that is all
<iTune> ?
<pashaw> Seveas,   thx  havent played with those settings yet     removed mounted drive icons for me
<jenda> iTune: limit the nuber of times you press enter. GRUB is the bootloader, it loads Ubuntu after you powerup the PC. You usually don't need to change GRUB.
<crouton> iTune: Yes, when it reboots you will need to add 'irqpoll' to the /kernel line in GRUB.
<dabaR> iTune: you are not need to change grub
<crouton> iTune: I mentioned that in the link I sent you.
<jenda> iTune: sorry, crouton knows something I don't :)
<stevr1it> anyone can help me to install graphic accellerator?
<stevr1it> i know i am quite annoying
<jenda> a what?
<iTune> crouton, is that hardly to work ? because i am a beginner ?
<crouton> jenda: P4P800-series mobo and difficulty installing Breezy.
<lightbright> stevr1it: you are not annoying for wanting to learn and get ubuntu runnung
<ElitePete> Seveas, anyway to mount them in a folder i choose?
<Seveas> stevr1it, which card?
<Darksun> stevr1it, what graphics accellerator do you have?
<Seveas> ElitePete, no
<crouton> iTune: One moment, I'll make it more obvious
<stevr1it> i hav eposted it on paste bin
<ElitePete> Seveas, :-(
<pashaw> iTune,   are any of the devices older than 2 years  inside your puter
<Seveas> ElitePete, they are not *mounted* at all
<stevr1it> under stevr1it
<ElitePete> Seveas, well anything i can do to have them in another folder?
<Seveas> ElitePete, no
<iTune> no there is not any older than 2 years, i think
<stevr1it> i need to install graphic acellerator on my ati video cardo for laptop
<Madeye> guys, Do you prefer to program with tungsten light or neon?
<Seveas> !tell stevr1it about ati
<pashaw> iTune,   with your board  dont run those things you tried before    dont use  acpi=off noapic things
<stevr1it> !tell what does it menas?
<Darksun> Hmm
<stevr1it> means?
<iuli> hi
<iTune> pashaw, yeah i saw that it freez my computer, .........
<pashaw> iTune, mine is fine with acpi etc  your problem was that PATA thing
<crouton> iTune: This line in GRUB: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda4 ro quiet splash irqpoll
<iuli> how can i install an mp3 player using apt-get?
<speckal> Seveas:  thank you, that link worked
<Darksun> Does anyone know what that tool was for scaling a pentium-mobile processer
<jenda> stevr1it: what does what mean?
<aris> !tell iuli about mp3
<stevr1it> Seveas i have put all the description under pastebin
<iTune> crouton can you enter #itune
<iTune> to
<crouton> iTune: Make sure that you press 'e' to edit and then 'b' to boot after you add the 'irqpoll'
<iTune> ask you
<iTune> here
<iTune> i cant see all
<mcjerry> stevrlit provide a link to your psstebin post
<ElitePete> Seveas, ok, whats the best ftp client then?
<stevr1it> Jenda all you of course are using a specific language, i need time to understand it
<Seveas> ElitePete, gftp and nautilus
<Seveas> but I almost never use ftp
<ElitePete> k
<Seveas> always scp :)
<Seveas> much more secure
<Kyral> Seveas: oyah
<crouton> cheers for scp
<Kyral> sftp is like SCP yes?
<crouton> but having a GUI interface doesn't hurt
<stevr1it> lingo? language?
<Seveas> Kyral, yeah
<stevr1it> italian
<aris> sftp is advanced scp
<Seveas> crouton, sftp:// or ssh:// in nautilus :)
<iTune> crouton , pashaw thanks for help i am going to install it
<iTune> :)
<Seveas> (or sshfs - that is REALLY cool)
<aris> scp has no standard else than "what rcp does"
<lovethepirk> my username on my computer is "john" so when i go into a xterm is is right for my main directory to be /home/daddy, give daddy is my computer name
<lovethepirk> or should it be /home/john
<Amaranth> lovethepirk: no, it should be /home/john
<crouton> lovethepirk: type cd ~ (that's a tilde) to make sure you're in *your* home directory
<asdfghjkl> [Away]  demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins- (12sems1dia5h49m26s) (Log:Pager) desde el 2 Oct 17:35:34
<asdfghjkl> He regresado! (demasiado autismo -autoaway, 15 mins-) (Away: 12sems1dia5h49m29s) desde el 2 Oct 17:35:34
<lovethepirk> here is the problem when I installed ubuntu I made my computer name and my user the same name
<lovethepirk> everything was /home/daddy
<Kyral> lovethepirk: thats not a problem...I don't think
<crouton> not a problem at all
<lovethepirk> i did 'mv /home/daddy/ /home/john after a changed my user name and I had problems
<crouton> oy
<ElitePete> Seveas, i just bookmarked all my sites in gftp, i'd rather use nautilus but eh whatever
<crouton> that's not exactly the best way to do it
<bshumate> lovethepirk: bad move...no pun intended. ;-)
<crouton> you haven't setup a user at all
<ElitePete> when are they going to come out with a damn linux ventrilo client
<lovethepirk> I have john now as a user
<toya_> how do you check what command is run when you click run something from gui desktop environment?
<HymnToLife> what exatly is "something" ?
<navarone> toya right click short cut and see what "command" is
<WorstPhobia> Which is better, xpdf or Adobe?
<SEJeff> WorstPhobia, evince :-)
<WorstPhobia> Thanks, SEJeff.
<toya_> HymnToLife, how about what is command to run gaim, but only run new one if one doesn't exist
<SEJeff> WorstPhobia, evince loads up 3-5x faster than adobe
<Sepheebear> toya_: right click the icon and click "Properties"
<WorstPhobia> Ah, and it's already installed!
<WorstPhobia> Thanks!
<SEJeff> WorstPhobia, welcome
<toya_> Sepheebear, i mean
<WorstPhobia> now...for a good FTP client...
<navarone> gftp
<kemik> WorstPhobia:  there are no good ftp clients :(
<lovethepirk> when I get root and go to my /home fdirectory and do a "ls" should I have a "daddy" and a "john" folder
<WorstPhobia> Hrm.
<toya_> Sepheebear, i use this desklet (gdesklets) called starterbar and i want place a starter (launcher) that launches gaim, but the command 'gaim' only runs a new gaim (even though one exists)
<WorstPhobia> What's better than Azureus?
<kemik> lovethepirk:  that depends
<psusi> WorstPhobia, anything else
<kemik> lovethepirk:  do you have a "daddy" and "john" users?
<psusi> I like bit tornado
<lovethepirk> no daddy is the name of my computer or group and john is the only user
<WorstPhobia> BitComet or BitTornado?
<crouton> utorrent. :) windows only afaik tho..
<WorstPhobia> psusi, which one's better.
<WorstPhobia> crouton: Utorrent is awesome. Does it run under wine?
<barro> hola
<lovethepirk> i want to set up linux the textbook way ;)
<barro> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<ElitePete> anyone here gotten ventrilo to function properly using wine?
<psusi> WorstPhobia, I've not used bitcomet or utorrent... but I like bittornado under both linux and windows
<WorstPhobia> Mm.
<crouton> WorstPhobia: haven't tried
<psusi> it's light weight and configurable
<WorstPhobia> okay.
<Sepheebear> toya_: for that you'd have to check gaim's manpage
<kemik> lovethepirk:  well.. it's weird that you have a "daddy" folder if you have no "daddy" user
<jenda> WorstPhobia: Azureus does the trick for me.
<kemik> lovethepirk:  and btw, you shouldnt be "root" in ubuntu, use sudo
<toya_> Sepheebear, it doesnt have any option that does that
<iTune> crouton: i have new problem linux irqpoll helping me to pass next but my computer freeze on 88% scanning /cdrom/pool/main/x...
<iTune> ?
<crouton> kemik: That's because he moved the folder from /home/daddy to /home/john.
<Sepheebear> i dont see a way to easily connect to a running instance of gaim
<lovethepirk> exit
<lovethepirk> woops
<barro> where is "spanish ubuntu"?
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<navarone> lovethepirk do you have two usetrs set up or is one name actually the computer name...i.e. ubuntu being default?
<kemik> crouton:  ahh, i missed the beginning :)
<lovethepirk> well my group name is daddy and my user is john
<toya_> Sepheebear, you know -f somefile checks if somefile exists?
<crouton> iTune:  Does it always freeze at the same point?
<clue> hi - how do i enable xv in xorg.conf?
<toya_> is there any way to check if a process exists?
<iTune> i see this screen for the first time because before i didnt see it until now
<stevr1it> credo che nessuno possa aiutarmi
<iTune> because now i have fixed detecting of cd rom
<HymnToLife> toya_ > apps W system toolz > system monitor
<stevr1it> i belive tha nobody can help me
<toya_> HymnToLife, i mean inside an if statement
<navarone> toya try ps aux | grep <processname>  <-- if you know it
<Sepheebear> toya pidof gaim
<stevr1it> i ahve an unknown ati video card and i need to install the driver for the graphic accellerator
<Sepheebear> that gets the process id
<barro> hola
<crouton> stevr1it: Do a 'lspci' in the terminal and see if it displays something about the ATI card
<stevr1it> tha data are:0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5838
<barro> hola
<stevr1it> done
<barro> alguien por ahi?
<stevr1it> crouton i have done it
<kemik> lovethepirk:  remove the users, add a new one and make sure it has 'admin' rights
<navarone> barro #ubuntu-es
<toya_> hmm
<kemik> lovethepirk:  that's one solution at least..
<kemik> lovethepirk:  or edit your groupbelonings on the user john
<toya_> it doesnt return any numerical value if the process doesn't exist
<lovethepirk> okay
<lovethepirk> tks
<crouton> stevr1it: Is the card a PCI/AGP/PCi-E card or is it on the motherboard?
<stevr1it> yes every data is on pastebin
<toya_> so cant do 'if [pidof gaim -ne 0] '
<stevr1it> it is a laptop so on themotherboard
<crouton> stevr1it: link the pastebin please
<Seveas> toya_, if [ x`pidof gaim` == x]  ; then do something; else do somthing; fi
<kemik> toya_:  initialize a var to some value (0?) and the do pgrep
<iTune> pashaw, my installation freeze on 88% of scanning
<anatole> anyone here using xcompmgr and conky at the same time?
<toya_> oh nvm it does work
<kemik> or as Seveas pointed out
<toya_> thx anyway
<stevr1it> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6215
<stevr1it> thank you
<kemik> Seveas:  any nice way to edit the default-open applications ?
<stevr1it> jenda too difficult for me
<Seveas> kemik, rightclick on file, select properties, goto 3rd tab
<crouton> stevr1it: What brand/model laptop do you have
<iTune> crouton
<stevr1it> travelmate 2500
<pashaw> iTune,   ill get you  settings  whne i get home
<iTune> what to do now , i am so confused
<iTune> ok
<iTune> pashaw
<UbuntuNewbie> Hi all can anyone give me the app-get command syntax to get the standard c++ libraries?
<iTune> how to give you a mail
<iTune> ?
<Kyral> UbuntuNewbie: sudo apt-get build-essential
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> wait
<Seveas> ubuntu, these are installed by default since quite a few applications need them
<crouton> stevr1it: Compaq?
<Seveas> UbuntuNewbie*
<aeon17x> UbuntuNewbie: you mean the compilers?
<pashaw> iTune,  ill be home and login here  in 2-3hrs
<Kyral> UbuntuNewbie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<toya_> lol nvm it doesnt
<iTune> oki doki, i will wait
<stevr1it> no travelmate acer
<SirKillalot> do you know any dvdplayer software with dvdmenu support?
<UbuntuNewbie> thx kyral
<Seveas> totem :)
<Seveas> SirKillalot, ^
<apokryphos> Kaffeine, too
<kemik> Seveas:  ouch.. i feel stupid :) (isit a new 'feature' in breezy? or have i been this ignorant?!)
<Seveas> kemik, the latter :)
<kemik> ouch :)
<kemik> SirKillalot:  VLC
<crouton> acer travelmate 2500... ok
<crouton> stevr1it: Seems that your laptop has the Radeon 9000 mobility chip
<eric_> a friend of mine is very impressed with Linux and wants to get it on his pc but his concern is that he uses aol to get online and will that work on linux
<dapimp53> What is the file I need to edit to update from 5.04 to 5.10?
<dapimp53> if I am using apt-get
<Seveas> dapimp53, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul__> !tell dapimp53 about breezy
<Kyral> dapimp53: sudo sed s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stevr1it> really?
<ompaul__> dapimp53, that link from ubotu will give u all the data you want
<Kyral> dapimp53: that command should work
<dapimp53> perfect
<dapimp53> Thanks
<crouton> stevr1it: That's what it looks like... it's a P4 right?
<Kyral> sed works wonders :D
<eric_> does anyone know if there is alternative software for aol that works on linux
<crouton> eric_: He *has* to use AOL?
<calamari> hi
<stevr1it> i don't know
<calamari>  I'd like to run some things automatically as the computer boots (for one, to set up a /dev/dvd symlink).  Is /etc/profile the place to do this, or is there something better?
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...
<stevr1it> i suppose yes
<psusi> "aol software" is a virus
<WorstPhobia> Kino or Cinelerra....
<ompaul__> eric_, you can use aol with linux but lets be honest you can use the internet without aol :)
<WorstPhobia> Which is better?
<WorstPhobia> Or Jahshaka
<Dattas> hey guys, i am trying to get the most out of my ubuntu server, so my question is this: what are you using your server for and what programs are you using to serve?
<hendrix_> Hey!
<eric_> well that's who he subcribes to
<Seveas> Dattas, apache2+sshd
<Kyral> RoPPPe should work
<Kyral> I think...
<Kyral> I dunno lol
<stevr1it> i am trying easybreesy but there is a list of drivers
<TenPlus1> Q.) Can I disable CD lock so I can eject a cd mid-spin... and... Is it possible to change file read error retries ???
<hendrix_> i want to install the xfce window manager. But im not sure how to do it! i only have shell so here goes, can i just type apt-get install xfce?
<Kyral> stevr1it: join #easyubuntu for help
<psusi> Dattas, isn't that putting the cart before the horse?  use a server to serve your needs... don't add stuff just so you can say your server is doing it
<calamari> eric_: have him check this out.. http://flxtek.net/  diaul for $7 a month
<kemik> Dattas:  apache2,sshd,samba/NFS
<lordbmw> hello
<eric_> ok, i will thanks, that's pretty cheap
<Dattas> psusi, thats that thing i am not sure what is all out there and google is giving me odd results
<ompaul__> Seveas, care to ignore my next question :) what package do I need to create a dvd copy using nautilus? (not my own box)
<calamari> eric_: yeah.. I liked it because they take credit cards
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: do yourself a favor and use aptitude
<ompaul__> nalioth, hi there
<kemik> Dattas:  well, what do  you want todo with your server ?
<kemik> Dattas:  what are *your* needs ?
<nalioth> ompaul__: howdy
<antisocial_boris> anyone know how i could view .wmv using totem?
* psusi likes to remote admin his server with tightvnc... like windows terminal server...only better...
<_hotdog_> What is it i should add to get backports in Breezy?
<WorstPhobia> Kino or Cinelerra or Jahshaka...in your opinion, which is better?
<lordbmw> i need help regarding ubuntu, i have internet access through a program named alcatraz, which is NOT accessible in ubuntu, what i should do to be able to have internet access while running ubuntu?
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ok.. but how? what do i need to install?
<ompaul__> nalioth, not at home - on a ubuntu box elsewhere :)
<ompaul__> its happening
<psusi> Dattas, it doesn't matter what is "out there" what do you NEED?
<nalioth> ompaul__: cool
<Dattas> kemik, well it would be nice to fix so people have to login to be able to access the samba drives
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: from the command line type in "aptitude" or "sudo aptitude"
<TenPlus1> How come Ubuntu doesnt support SATA install ???
<Kyral> TenPlus1: it does...kinda
<kemik> Dattas:  that can be accomplished in your samba.conf
<Kyral> TenPlus1: if you have an IDE Drive it doesn't seem to like it
<psusi> TenPlus1, it does
<leon> I get sound on live CD but not on my installed version? how do I reconfig the installed version? on the live version it uses esd.
<Dattas> yeah, i know just gotta look it up
<Kyral> TenPlus1: however if the SATA is the only drive..
<crouton> TenPlus1: What motherboard do you have
<TenPlus1> I tried to install on my bro's Sata system and it wouldnt even boot-up
<TenPlus1> sis
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ok im with you there.. but im not sure on what to install.. ??
<ryo__> any new infos or changes made to /etc/apt/sources.list  , like we did on HOARY etc
<kemik> Dattas:  try the ubuntu-wiki or forums... i'm sure there's a howto there somewhere
<Kyral> TenPlus1: SiS is supported...but like I mentioned its wierd
<Sepheebear> type in a slash "/" then search for "xfce"
<Kyral> TenPlus1: when I only had my SATA drive, it installed fine
<TenPlus1> hope they fix it on next release... Sata install on XP is doing my head in
<Kyral> TenPlus1: But when I put in my IDE...
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ok
<Dattas> it would also be nice for an automated bittorrent, like i put the torrent in a folder and it downloads it
<TenPlus1> DamnSmallLinux 1.5 - 2.1 works ok on sata tho... weird
<constantine-xvi> is there any way to put a custom graphic for the boot splash?
<Kyral> TenPlus1: is it a SATA only system?
<tirian> Has anyone here used an midi keyboard with Ubuntu?
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, i get a bunch of stuff.. many labeled "DEVEL"..
<Nei> hi. I've accidentally removed the Input Method switcher from my gnome top bar, can someone tell me how to get it back?
<kemik> Dattas:  dunno how to accomplish that... maybe some cronjob + script , or maybe someone's made an app todo stuff like that already
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: what do you mean "DEVEL"?
<constantine-xvi> Nei: should be in rightclick panel -> add to panel
<tonyyarusso> What would happen if a driver install program was run with wine?
<TenPlus1> Kyral: yep... sata only
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, one item is labeled/called/named: "xf4ce-devel"
<Kyral> TenPlus1: Hmm, does it even see the drive?
* psusi managed to get ubuntu installed on his sata hardware (fake)raid0 of two WD 10,000 rpm 36 gig raptors... very nice
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: oh ok
<tirian> I'm having a problem getting my midi keyboard working. I've followed the how-to's on the forum, and can now play midi's, but I still can't use the midi keyboard.
<swetterling> can anyone help me with a php and mysql question?
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: it might be easier for you to install the "xubuntu-desktop" package
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, i like ubuntu it was easy to install.. but as soon as you need something u have to be a genius!!..
<TenPlus1> Kyral: nope... booting Live CD stalls system, booting Install CD stalls system... but DLS finds it everytime...
<Kyral> TenPlus1: hmmm
<TenPlus1> I know, it's weird...
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: that brings in all the xfce stuff you'd need automagically
<TenPlus1> I wanna get my bro off Windows and onto Ubuntu... just wont work... it's making me look bad... lolol
<crouton> TenPlus1: Where does the install stall? After detecting CDROM?
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ahaa, ok.. nice
<Dattas> it would also be nice to be able to have subdomains like dattas.dattasmoon.com instead of dattasmoon.com/dattas
<TenPlus1> cant remember exactly, sorry
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: trust me, you dont have to be a genius, you just have to give yourself time to get used to it
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ok, ill hang on then! :)) (thanks for helping thoug!!)
<swetterling> can anyone help me on how I can get php4 working with mysql?
<crouton> TenPlus1: Do you get to the harddrive partitioning?
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: sure
<tyler> How do I install a X11 Mouse cursor theme in ubuntu?
<TenPlus1> crouton: nope, not that far
<TenPlus1> it's like it boots up and goes thru some text screens then stalls before anything else
<crouton> TenPlus1: Loading CDROM pools, perhaps?
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, when i start aptitude, search for xubuntu im not getting anything
<Sepheebear> tyler: unpack the theme under ~/.icons
<Nei> constantine-xvi, I can't find it there :((
<tyler> thanks
<TenPlus1> dunno, sorry...
<tonyyarusso> I'm wondering how to make a Texas Instruments PCI (TI-PCI) 6xx1/7xx1 Cardbus (Media Card Reader) on an HP Pavillion laptop work, as I've heard that might be as issue installing Ubuntu on it.
<pussfeller> TenPlus1: if you press f1, f2 or f3 it gives you some boot options, at least on the live cd
<constantine-xvi> Nei: wait a moment
<crouton> TenPlus1: When it stalls, can you get to the other terminals (Ctrl-Alt-F2) ?
<TenPlus1> never tried... am new to ubuntu (few months)
<tyler> Sepheebear, i did it, however I still only see the 'human' theme when i browse my cursor skins
<tyler> Sepheebear, do i need a restart?
<Sepheebear> no
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: you probably need to enable universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sepheebear> tyler: what cursor theme?
<TenPlus1> having troubles setting up wireless on my pc too... but ok on wife's laptop...
<Nei> constantine-xvi, there is a "keyboard indicator" and a "charmap" but these are different things, no Input Method controls
<hendrix_> Sepheebear. aha, okey!
<tyler> Sepheebear, Groundation
<Sepheebear> tyler: do you have a ~/.icons/Groundation folder?
<tyler> Sepheebear, yes
<constantine-xvi> Nei: dont know what to tell you
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, hehe.. guess what! Its enabled (uncommented)!??
<constantine-xvi> Nei: sorry, but i usually use kde
<tyler> Sepheebear, nvm got it
<Sepheebear> tyler: does it show up in System -> Preferences -> Cursor Selection
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: then go back into aptitude and hit "u" to update
<Sepheebear> then search for xubuntu again
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ok!
<TenPlus1> is their any way to read/write NTFS properly yet ?
<Kyral> TenPlus1: Reading is easy
<Kyral> TenPlus1: Writing....isn't so stable yet
* TenPlus1 has a dual-boot and wants Ubuntu and WinXP to read/write to the same 80gb drive
<crouton> TenPlus1: read yes, write... dunno
<Kyral> is the 80GB a blank drive?
<Sepheebear> TenPlus1 is going to have a really fun time mixing systems to really shouldnt be mixed
<TenPlus1> unfortunately not, it has all my music and movies... and dont wanna split into fat32 partitions...
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, done.. still nada.. im using this universe server:  "deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<TenPlus1> Sepheebear: I'm using my WinXP system to share internet and files thru wireless, and wife's ubuntu laptop is connecting great...
<TenPlus1> just a shame I cant get Ubuntu on my own pc to share internet and files the same way
<sven> how would i get firestarter to show up in my system tools menu? right now i have to go into terminal and sudo it
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: you're using hoary?
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, guess so!? ;)
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, im a n00000b
* hendrix_ hates that word
<tonyyarusso> TenPlus1, You can still share them, just not add or modify to the ntfs part.
<ElitePete> how do you get back to gnome from ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<sven> hey me too :D
<Kyral> ElitePete: CTRL+ALT+F7
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: well which did you intend to install hoary or breezy?
<ElitePete> Kyral, thanks
<TenPlus1> tonyyarusso: I know, it kinda sucks... WinXP has me in a bind just now
<veriz> any know how i can set quota for user? Example: I want to set for test user 100MB quota
<davfigue> crtl+alt+f7
<tonyyarusso> TenPlus1, If you can get the files off to store somewhere else temporarily, I think you can redo the drive and have WinXP on Fat32.  Can anyone confirm?
<Sepheebear> there's no xubuntu in hoary, there's a lot of stuff not in hoary
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, i have noo clue.. dont know the diffrence but the title of the sources list says: "# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)"
<hendrix_> so i guess its hoary
<ElitePete> how do i edit my places menu?
<lovethepirk> could someone suggest a good burning software for kubuntu(need to do iso's)
<tonyyarusso> How well do Intel graphics work under Ubuntu?
<TenPlus1> tonyyarusso: I cannot format the 80gb partition to fat32... it's too big... and I really dont wanna split it into 2 separate partitions...
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: so you installed hoary from the CD?
<coder^> i just put 5.10 on this notebook, and it freezes after a few minutes of use
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, yeah
<tonyyarusso> TenPlus1, What do you have against multiple partitions?  I have 7 or so.
<coder^> is there anything special i need to do for a notebook?
<hendrix_> downloaded burned the cd Sepheebear
<hendrix_> then installed
<coder^> i'm using ipw2200 driver for intel pro wireless.
<Sepheebear> sounds like you d/l'ed the old image
<TenPlus1> tonyyarusso: nothing really, but fat32 cannot store files larger than 4gb in size... and I have a lot of large iso's and movie files... need ntfs
<Kyral> TenPlus1: only INDIVIDUAL FILES
<coder^> it seems like when i start sending a lot of network traffic may be related to the freezing up
<TenPlus1> I'd switch to ext2/3 o but winxp cant read those properly
<Sepheebear> if this system is not critical, i'd try a dist-upgrade to breezy
<tonyyarusso> TenPlus1, Why do you need to be able to write to this drive from Ubuntu if you're just trying to share what's on it?
<Sepheebear> its usually easy
<davfigue> tenplus1, you can make win read ext3
<TenPlus1> tony: am hoping to switch to ubuntu when everything is up and running... winxp is my safety net so-to-say...
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, i installed a few months back.. i have only ran shell with no X just basic webserver sshd.. for testing.. now i thought i should try diffrent windows managers and gnome crashed on me cause my system is a bit slow :P 500Mhz cpu with 64Mb ram
<ElitePete> how do i edit my places menu?
<TenPlus1> am still having problems with wireless setup too that I need to fix as well
<tonyyarusso> TenPlus1, See Kyral's comment above.  Do you really have individual files that are more than 4GB each?
<TenPlus1> tony: yes I do... dvd .iso files and movie files (mpeg2 format) ripped from vhs and camera
<Sepheebear> 64mb eh? sounds like fun
<sergio_> hola como va?
<TenPlus1> Fluxbox or IceWM are pretty good for memory
<Forza> Im trying to stream a movieclip (wmv) through VLC, i can hear the sound but there's no picture, anyone who can help me out?
<davfigue> hola
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, =)
<sergio_> heeeeeeeee no entiendo juas
<zool2005> can I use other languages in Gnome Dictionary applet
<sergio_> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sergio_> algine abla espani?
<Sepheebear> if it can run hoary, i still would probably dist-upgrade to breezy
<TenPlus1> is there an easier way to setup a wireless card and share internet connection in ubuntu ???
<davfigue> habla sergio
<sergio_> jajajaja
<sergio_> como te llamas?
<sergio_>  y k miera es esoto ?
<davfigue> que te trae por aqui
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, so `aptitude dist-upgrade`?
<sergio_> nose entre nomas
<sergio_> es un lio
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: you have to change your sources.list to point to breezy
<sergio_> por chusma nada mas
<JKnife> hendrix_, 'init 1' then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tonyyarusso> TenPlus1, Easier than what?  (What did you try?)
<davfigue> sergio, de donde eres ?
<sergio_> de argentina
<sergio_> y vos?
<davfigue> swazilandia
<haasteem> i'm having trouble to get flash going in firefox 1.5... when i do about:plugins, it shows 2 versions of the plugin are resident... could that be the trouble?
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, ok
<TenPlus1> tonyyarusso: I setup using the network gui and it got me so far, then I edited the rest using /etc/network/interfaces and setup the rest ..but.. my card will NOT turn on when it boots into ubuntu and I dunno how to share an internet connection actross my network
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: then add lines for breezy-security, breezy-updates, and breezy-backports
<Sepheebear> i might do that after the dist-upgrade though
<sergio_> haaaa edad ?
<sergio_> y como te llamas
<davfigue> jeje, soy de venezuela
<sergio_> ?
<sergio_> haaaa
<sergio_> edad 
<sergio_> davfigue= estas ?? que edad tenes y como te llamas???
<hendrix_> Sepheebear,  do i just replace hoary to breezy.. or do i need a completely new list? :/
<TenPlus1> I need an idiots guide to setting up a wireless network in Ubuntu and sharing my lan0 through ra0
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: yes just replace them
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, finaly something easy!! :))
<Sepheebear> and feel free to take out that CDROM line
<The_Bad_Bob> Does anyone here know anything about midi keyboards and ubuntu?
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: what do you mean this stuff aint easy already? ;)
<hendrix_> aha!!! ;)
<steve132> iPodLinux
<TenPlus1> lol
<hendrix_> exactly.. i used to run slack, then got tired of it.. a friend showed me the pkg system it sounded easy.. but there are a bunch of concepts!!
<Nevis> hello.
<foo> I am going to be ripping a lot of music cd's with grip. What encoding bitrate do you guys recommend?
<hendrix_> well, i guess ill learn
<TenPlus1> foo: Ogg Vorbis format @ 64kbps <-- most excellent and small files
<foo> TenPlus1: Looking for mp3 format
<Nevis> could anyone help me?
<foo> hmm
<TenPlus1> foo: ohh... 218kbps is ok then for mp3's
<foo> TenPlus1: ah, thanks
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: it's the ubuntu/debian way :)
<TenPlus1> foo: and 128kbps for mp3 players
<hendrix_> hehe, i guess so
<Nevis> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc and it's not working.
<TenPlus1> Has anyone got the TV-Out working on ATi Radeon Mobility M6 cards ??
<hendrix_> Sepheebear, well well, i goto goo.. dont panic im pretty sure ill be back soon!! moaha.. thanks for the help so far! :))
<kemik> hmm
<Sepheebear> hendrix_: awesome!
<kemik> beepamp pauses on itself
<Sepheebear> what's beepamp?
<galen> anyone have the patience to help me get a video card setup using xfree86
<TenPlus1> beepamp is a music player... quite good too
<Sepheebear> maybe the sound card's tied up already
<kemik> Sepheebear:  nah.. its while playing.. it just pauses
<fr> hi guys whats the kde version of gedit? i always use sudo nano -w
<GTroy> fr: kate
<Sepheebear> oh in that case it just sounds like its b0rked
<davfigue> fr, kate or kwrite
* Sepheebear loves to point out the obvious
<TenPlus1> cya poeeps
<fr> ok kedit says command not found and kate says error communcation problem
<GTroy> fr: try kwrite
<foo> tenshiKur0: Curious, where did you get that number from? The default in grip is 128. Just wondering
<fr> ok that worked thankyou
<antisocial_boris> can someone help me get .wmvs working in totem?
<Nevis> If my installation got stuck at the last part, how do I start x and install whatever's missing?
<GTroy> totem isn't that useful
<Shadyman> i agree
<GTroy> I like kaffeine, kaboodle, and mplayer
<Shadyman> xmms?
<spstarr_home>  is it safe to update to aptitude 0.4.0 in dapper yet?
<GTroy> for music xmms works really good for me
<spstarr_home> last time I did it, aptitude broke along with the whole apt* tool sets
<spstarr_home> :)
<Nevis> can anyone please help me? :-)
<BoukenPink> ... Anyone know any fun online games (ie Bub'n'Brothers) that have clients for both windows and linux? My friend's still one windows (I've tried to get him to change xD) and wants to play something.
<Happuf> Nevis: what wrong? Much easier to help if you tell what you want to know.
<Nevis> I want to know how to continue the installation.
<Nevis> I tried several times to install ubuntu,
<Nevis> and it fails at the same point every time
<davfigue> BoukenPink, have you tried America's Army ?
<slide> Does anyone use BMPx (note the x) and can play flac files? It wont let me play and flacs =\
<Nevis> then I did the "expert install"
<antisocial_boris> ive been told to open something in /usr/lib/win32 but this dir doesnt exist, any ideas where it is?
* spstarr_home goes for it, hopefully I can revert if it borks this time
<iTune> pashaw, i have now problem when i try to select kernel, it display me this error "Unable to install initrd-tools check ...."
<fredforfaen> does anybody here know how to enable true transparency in breezy?
<GTroy> slide: beep (right?) doesn't play flacs really easily
<iTune> what to do now, i make ext3 and swap partitions
<Nevis> and it's sort of working now, only it gave this error messege, and X doesn't start
<Shadyman> fredforfaen: Take the back off your laptop cover?
<Nevis> I'm stuck in the shell. What do I do?
<fredforfaen> heh Shadyman
<BoukenPink> davfigue, Only the training... and then I couldn't do the obstacle course fast enough like 10 times and stopped playing. xD
<slide> GTroy, hrm, =\ my entire music collection is in flac :(
<PEPE01> PRICA LI KO SRPSKI
<iTune> pepe
<iTune> pricam ja
<iTune> :)
<davfigue> jejeje
<GTroy> slide: yeah xmms works good
<PEPE01> bravo tune okle si
<iTune> Bosna
<GTroy> not as nice looking though
<PEPE01> koje mesto
<iTune> Evo imam problem anakon odabira kernela, neche da mi instalira ubuntu
<slide> GTroy, yea, except it sucks in all other aspects
<iTune> Sarajevo
<GTroy> slide: hehehe yeah, that's very true
<PEPE01> Najlepsi grad
<pooseek> how could I set up WiFi network with no WEP key?
<mwe> fredforfaen: I believe the current version of xorg does not support true transparency.
<Nevis> happuf: any ideas?
<iTune> da da, jesil ti jak da mi pomognes oko ovoga
<iTune> ?
<spstarr_home> ugh, if I unhold any more it will remove kubuntu-desktop and rip out too much
<Happuf> Nevis: hmm...
<pooseek> hej pepe01, odkud jsi?
<PEPE01> ne kontam bas prvi put sam ovde
<trevorv> slide, if you dont mind changing players you could take a look at quod libet, id highly recommend it
<WorstPhobia> How would I use Samba with my Windows printers?
<iTune> aha, i meni treba pomoc....
<PEPE01> Sombor Vojvidina
<fredforfaen> mwe are you shure about that?
<mwe> fredforfaen: almost
<fredforfaen> hmm damn that
<ElitePete> how do i edit my places menu?
<slide> trevorv, well, i tried it and its nice just not what im looking for really
<Shadyman> I think we need a #Ubuntu-Otherlanguage room or something
<dabaR> !hr
<ubotu> rumour has it, hr is za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
* Shadyman grins.
<mwe> fredforfaen: afaik it's planned, but not implemented yet
<WorstPhobia> How would I use Samba with my Windows printers?
<Happuf> Nevis: my private messages are blocked. Wait sec.
<Shadyman> WorstPhobia: I think you have to set up the printers in the Printers section, as opposed to viewing them in the Network Servers icon
<fredforfaen> mwe so im stuck with fake transparency then :(
<WorstPhobia> Okay.
<WorstPhobia> I'll see what I can do.
<dabaR> PEPE01: you can go to #ubuntu-hr for that language.
<mwe> fredforfaen: I think so for now, yes.
<fr> hey guys how do I reload the fstab without having to do a restart system?
<dabaR> fr: sudo mount -a
<poimen> hi
<Nevis> anyone ever had a problem with the "setting up repository" phase of the installation?
<davfigue> fr, sudo mount -a
<PEPE01> Jebi ga neznam engleski
<fr> thanks
<dabaR> pa, dodji na #ubuntu-hr
<poimen> I have a ati x300   video card and I connected my tv too it via the s-video out I also have a CRT monitor connected to it
<dabaR> PEPE01: /j #ubuntu-hr
<Shadyman> Nevis: I didn't think the respository setup was part of the install, but either way, you can get to it after the install.
<fredforfaen> mwe thanx for your answer , it has been one of the most fruitfull that i have heard today....everybody else just told me to fuck with xorg.conf ...thanx god for that backup i have
<poimen> I configured the ati driver to work with both of them
<rendo> I have a question concerning Ubuntu.
<Shadyman> PEPE01: /join #ubunti-hr
<poimen> but when I open a video I get the video output only in the monitor
<rendo> How and where can I install cedega without PAYING for it.
<Nevis> shaydman: I did an expert install and skippet the APT-config part
<mwe> fredforfaen: but I might be wrong. I'm only almost sure.
<Shadyman> Nevis: Ooh.
<annibis> can anybody help me set up a secondary hard drive?
<Nevis> now it's tried to continue it and failed, and I only get the bash.
<Shadyman> poimen: You get it only on the computer screen?
<annibis> I have already partitioned it but I still can see it on the file browser screen
<fredforfaen> mwe i have noted that..i will check around for it...but ill settle down now for the night
<Nevis> could anyone possibly offer advice?
<rendo> Annibis, did you set the jumpers accordingly?
<poimen> Shadyman yes in the tv  I see the xine or totem player but it shows a black screen and not the video
<annibis> its on cable select should I set it for master/slave
<dabaR> PEPE01: jel razumijes i hrvatski, ili samo srpski? daj dodji na #ubuntu-hr ako oces pitat nekaj na nasem.
<poimen> In the PC screen I see the normal video :)
<Shadyman> poimen: Oh.
<rendo> Are you setting them up via RAID? Or just wanting 2 harddrives?
<rendo> If you just want 2 harddrives, then slave.
<annibis> ok
<Shadyman> poimen: Because i've had issues before with nothing at all being on the tv, it was a resolution problem
<GTroy> does ubuntu use XFree86?
<annibis> thxs
<Nevis> is there a way to run the installation from the shell?
<poimen> ohh
<PEPE01> jebi ga prvi put sam ovde pa neznam kako
<Shadyman> poimen: Try changing your resolution down, just for fun?
<Shadyman> poimen: and see what happens
<Forza> I have installed the w32codecs but it's not listed under codecs in VLC, anyone who can help me out, plz!
<Nevis> If I have a partially installed ubuntu, that is?
<rendo> No problem, now someone help me with Cedega and how/where to get it without paying for it, it that's possible.
<poimen> ok
<poimen> lets see a 800x600 one
<dabaR> PEPE01: upisi "/j #ubuntu-hr" kao poruku ovom kanalu.
<fr> guys how do I add engines for amaroK? i want it to play mp3's
<Shadyman> poimen: On the windows flipside, there's an option in the driver for either monitor, tv, or both
<GTroy> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Shadyman> poimen: I don't know what the ati driver for linux would have
<Forza> Anyone plz?
<Shadyman> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dabaR> GTroy: no, it uses x.org
<Sepheebear> Forza: have you tried playing a wmv?
<Happuf> Nevis: sry. But i cant get my identify to work. Lost password. Well so tried to install gnome?
<dabaR> PEPE01: probaj "/join #ubuntu-hr" ako to prvo ne radi. samo posaljes to kao poruku nama ovdje.
<Forza> Sepheebear, yes and it dont work
<PEPE01> Probam
<Happuf> Nevis: oh someone is actually already helping you? Thats good because i'm not professional :)
<Sepheebear> ok where are the codecs installed?
<Nevis> I tried to install the main cd
<Nevis> happuf: no, not yet.
<Nevis> happuf: thanks for suggesting, I'll be happy to try what you suggest
<Forza> sepheebear, dunno i used the sudo apt-get command
<Happuf> Nevis: hmm. What error does it give?
<PEPE01> join#ubuntu-hr
<Nevis> I tried installing the usual distro
<dabaR> PEPE01: treba ti razmak i /
<Nevis> then it gets stuck on "setting main repository"
<Nevis> after I setup the system clock.
<rendo> Nevermind, found a wiki to help me.
<Sepheebear> well they should be installed under /usr/lib/win32 are they there
<Nevis> anyway, I did an expert install eventually.
<Nevis> It boots, but then says it couldn't get all the packages to install, and that I should try again
<Nevis> but I don't know how to try again.
<PEPE01> sta sam zezno
<Nevis> how do you run setup from the shell?
<dabaR> PEPE01: tipkaj tocno ko u navodnicima: "/join #ubuntu-hr" koji program koristis?
<Happuf> Nevis: hmmm...
<Happuf> Nevis: your apt works?
<PEPE01>  Operu
<elgordo12345> What do you use for DVD authoring?   I've tried qdvdauthor, runs forever but doesnt create anything, DVDStyler wont compile, varsha gives a pipeline error.
<GnarlyBob> ok, so Ubuntu has not made a very good impression at being the "it just works" distribution
<Nevis> happuf: I think that's precisely what's broken.
<pashaw> Nevis,   sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mjr> elgordo12345, I did a couple of disks with plain dvdauthor
<mjr> worked ok
<Nevis> I installed grub, btw, and when linux boots I just get the bash
<pashaw> Nevis,   should fix missing
<elgordo12345> mjr: thanks, are you the same mjr as on knoppmyth forum?
<PEPE01> jel treba navodnici
<mjr> no
<Forza> Sephebear, yes they are
<Nevis> pashaw: do what?
<dabaR> PEPE01: ne treba
<elgordo12345> oh.   Is there a link to a dvdauthor tutorial?
<pashaw> Nevis,   you said it boots   can you login
<PEPE01> ne prebacuje me
<Nevis> 
<dabaR> PEPE01: ne znam onda, jesi u windowsima ili na Ubuntu?
<Nevis> yes i can
<pashaw> Nevis,   type the command i gave you then
<Nevis> but i only get bash. X doesn't start.
<Delvien> Hey guys got a stupid question for yall.... I accidently left my lights on , on my car for about 2 hours ,and my car wont start do i have to buy a new battery?
<GnarlyBob> which I suppose shouldn't surprise me much, it's a debian-based distro
<elgordo12345> thanks I'll try dvd author!
<Nevis> okay. I'll need to go away for that. wish me luck. if it works, what do I do then?
<pashaw> Nevis,   reboot
<GnarlyBob> Delvien: no, just charge the battery
<Nevis> okay. tnx
<Delvien> gnarlybob O.
<Delvien> gnarlybob hehe thanks think my folks have a battery charger
<Shadyman> Delvien: Or get a boost from someone and let it run for 5 or 10 mins
<Shadyman> Delvien: It should charge itself
<pashaw> Delvien,   if your sure it was dead from leaving lights on  you could also drive around for 15mins
<Shadyman> pashaw: Yeah :)
<iTune> In installation i got this problem " Unable to install initrd-tools - Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log"
<iTune> Does anybody know what is problem ?
<Shadyman> itune: Check /target/var/log/boostrap.log.
<GnarlyBob> iTune: I've been battered with many similar errors all day
<iTune> shadyman
<GnarlyBob> it's funny that Solaris 10 boots and installs fine, except there are no solaris drivers for the onboard ethernet controller
<Shadyman> iTune: Kidding.
<iTune> how to do that how to access to shell from scren what to press ?
<GnarlyBob> but ubuntu won't even *boot*
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   not sure why that would be funny  Solaris had probably disabled alot of the desktop stuff   acpi etc
<iTune> well i need to solve this problem :((((
<GnarlyBob> 5.04 installed without a hitch on my laptop, but 5.10 is reminding me of one of the reasons why I ditched debian years ago
<Shadyman> itune: cat /target/var/log/boostrap.log
<GnarlyBob> iTune: alt-F1
<ElitePete> how do i edit my places menu
<GnarlyBob> and the logs are not in /target/*
<iTune> where to find them ?
<GnarlyBob> there is nothing in /target/var/log here (fresh install) - they are in /var/log
<GnarlyBob> and everything is going to /var/log/messages
<iTune> Because i am installing system for the first time, i createg 8.5 GB ext3 partition and 1024 mb Swap space
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: Ah. my bad.
<GnarlyBob> Shadyman: not just yours. The instructions in the installer also point to /target/...
<iTune> ok
<iTune> i am goind to see that
<iTune> thx ppl
<iTune> :)
<GnarlyBob> "blabla has failed. Please check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log" which doesn't exist
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: Mwahaha. I think they mean target computer
<pashaw> GnarlyBob, target is commonly used  when  fixing another system using LiveCD
<Forza> why isn't VLC showing wmv files, i have installed the damn w32codecs but it still dosent work!!
<iTune> I will be back to tell you what is problem
<Shadyman> iTune: OK :)
<GnarlyBob> I haven't had this kind of difficulty installing linux in many years.
<GnarlyBob> Not a good sign for the "grandma" distro
<crimsun> Forza: you need to compile it with support for xvid
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,    whats your problem  i missed your question
<ElitePete> can somone tell me how to edit my places menu??
<GnarlyBob> well, it took a while to figure out, but the machine froze up partway through booting, before even getting to the installer
<mike998> I'm having a bit of difficulty with gnome-terminal... It gives me the error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" when I attempt to start it or when automatix attempts to start it.... Does anyone know what's going wrong with that?
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   still stuck there?
<mike998> This is a fresh install of Breezy
<GnarlyBob> figured out that it needs all of "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi"
<crimsun> Forza: If you're referring to divx/xvid, we can't compile it against libxvidcore4-dev for technical and legal reasons, but you're free to apt-get build-dep vlc, then install libxvidcore4-dev, then rebuild vlc. That will enable most wmv files.
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: did you have to do ..
<kemik> GnarlyBob:  breezy ?
<GnarlyBob> pashaw: no
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: Yeah.
<GnarlyBob> yes, breezy
<GnarlyBob> from ship-it cd's
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: acpi and stuff
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   how old is the motherboard?  what model
<GnarlyBob> very new... Asus P5LP-LE
<ElitePete> can anyone even hear me?
<Shadyman> ElitePete: No.
<GnarlyBob> ElitePete: yes, just that I don't think anyone knows the answer.
<Shadyman> ElitePete: I can't hear you.
<ElitePete> how do i edit the places menu ;-P
<Shadyman> ElitePete: I dunno.
<pashaw> ElitePete,   repeating will get you ignored   it doesnt help
<GnarlyBob> So I managed to get the livecd to boot, got into gnome fine, but had no mouse... no big deal, I want to install completely anyway
<Shadyman> Is there a repository for Firefox?
<Kyral> Shadyman: the main ones
<Shadyman> Kyral: Is there a repository with Firefox 1.5?
<Forza> crimsun, i dont think the file im trying to divx/wvid, i think it's a "regular" wmv file
* Shadyman ducks.
<Kyral> Shadyman: no
<Kyral> Shadyman: and I will tell you WHY
* Shadyman listens.
<Shadyman> it's coming out in the next release?
* paulproteus|lapt listens, too
<GnarlyBob> went to install from the install disc, and first was getting "could not write partition changes to kernel, please reboot asap" etc, couldn't get past that... finally figured it out (not really sure how) and getting through the install, and it complained that tar wasn't available, somehow got past that
<crimsun> Forza: have you tried the vlc backport from Dapper that's (supposedly) in breezy-backports?
<GnarlyBob> and now it's complaining about missing dependencies that won't be installed
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: I had the same problems on a new Pentium 4 system.
* Shadyman waits for a "because firefox sucks and opera is better"
<Kyral> Shadyman: Unlike most Distros which use Mozilla for a lot of the HTML rending things, Ubuntu depends HEAVILY on Firefox. So what would be a simple backport in like Slackware isn't so because Firefox affects SO MANY THINGS
<wilde> I don't know what is this chat, and I don't know why all speak in english?????
<Shadyman> Kyral: Ooh.
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: I solved it by resetting the ACPI tables.
<Forza> crimsun, yes
<Shadyman> Kyral: Duly noted.
<Kyral> Shadyman: It will be in Dapper
<dabaR> wilde: "/topic" as a message to the channel.
<bashed_> hi all. i am having some difficulty with my dsl connection
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: A friend of mine actually did it; if you want, I can ask him how he did it.
<Shadyman> Yay for dapper!
<bashed_> it seems that every certain amount of time it disconnects by itsellf
<GnarlyBob> paulproteus|lapt: I was able to boot into the install with disabling the apic/acpi stuff on the kernel params
<Kyral> Shadyman: if you wanna see HOW many packages are touched by firefox, try this
<paulproteus|lapt> Even doing that didn't help me, but okay.
<Kyral> Shadyman: apt-cache rdepends firefox
<dabaR> bashed_: post your /etc/network/interfaces file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Shadyman> heh.
<GnarlyBob> but now it's complaining that the dependencies aren't available.
<Forza> crimsun, the thing is that im trying to open a streaming wmv file (mms://) but ther is no sound or picture, if it's not the w32codecs what else could it be?
<bashed_> i have a network indicator for ppp0, it doesnt get affected by the disconnection, as in it shows as if the connection is still on
* Shadyman ducks for the upcoming depends list
<dabaR> Seveas: I like your new domain name better.
<Nei> can someone help me get fbsplash to work with ubuntu? I only get a black screen when I try to patch my kernel
<paulproteus|lapt> Shadyman: Mostly locales, it seems.
<crimsun> Forza: does it play video and audio in totem?
<paulproteus|lapt> Shadyman: FWIW, /me is using a personally-backported Firefox 1.5 on PowerPC with success...
<GnarlyBob> Forza: is it an asf URL?
<mike998> I'm having a bit of difficulty with gnome-terminal... It gives me the error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" when I attempt to start it or when automatix attempts to start it.... Does anyone know what's going wrong with that?
<Forza> gnarlybob, asf??
<Shadyman> mike998: The Terminal in System Tools doesnt work for me, but the one in Accessories does.
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   did you have windows installed on that system?
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: Well, that's extremely bizarre.  I suggest you log out of GNOME and then log back in and tell me if the problem persists.
<dabaR> paulproteus|lapt: you mean from dapper you backported it?
<Nevis> hi. I'm here again.
<GnarlyBob> pashaw: I did, yes
<paulproteus|lapt> dabaR: That's right.
<bashed_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6219 dabaR
<GnarlyBob> I have since fdisk'd and formatted the drive numerous times
<Nevis> well, the apt-get thing worked, it seemed. BUT still no X.
<mike998> Shadyman : same thing with the Accessories terminal
<Nevis> it d/led some stuff.
<dabaR> paulproteus|lapt: I was gonna bash you cause I thought you misused "to backport"
<bashed_> dabaR, do you want my dsl-provider file too?
<apokryphos> anyone know where apache/cpanel store the info about permanent/temporary links?
<Nevis> but it looks just the same. :-)
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,  those switches you used are for older systems     if you needed them something is wayyy wrong
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: I have already tried that
<paulproteus|lapt> dabaR: Nope, I know Debian and Ubuntu inside and out. (-:
<cybersh33p> sound doesn't work for me in firefox... I've been searching for an answer for about half an hour now and nothing either works or is applicable in my scenario. any advice?
<dabaR> bashed_: Sure, but I never saw one before, I can compare with mine.
<GnarlyBob> pashaw: that's what I thought too... but this is a very new machine
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   your system is newer then all of mine
<GnarlyBob> yeah
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   thats might also be your problem
<Shadyman> Next question, Is there an ndiswrapper binary for Ubuntu?
<Nevis> how do I start X from bash?
<bashed_> dabaR, I used pppoe conf, and then I installed rp-pppoe even though i havent tried it yet, donno how to use it but i dont think it will make a difference
<GnarlyBob> I'm really regretting having bought the salesgirl's shtick
<paulproteus|lapt> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   try the newest Knoppix live cd   see if all goes well  without any of those acpi switches
<PEPE01> ima li neka naska
#ubuntu 2006-01-01
<GnarlyBob> pashaw: ok, I'll try that, thanks for the suggestion
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   if knoppix works  then we can get this working
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: Go to your BIOS and reset the ECSD data.
<braniff> i know my videocard will refresh vertically at a rate higher than 60hz, but i can't adjust it higher than that in ubuntu.....how do i increase the rate ??
<Shadyman> Native support doesnt exist for my wireless card
<paulproteus|lapt> That might fix the ACPI problems.
<GnarlyBob> (date of release of this machine, btw, is June 05)
<apokryphos> PEPE01: English only in here please.
<GnarlyBob> ECSD... I don't remember seeing anything like that in the BIOS
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   i know  945 chipset  sweet machine but    way new
<DaBlue> braniff,  check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: Sorry, I should be more precise, I have tried a reboot.  This is a fresh install of Breezy
<GnarlyBob> pashaw: yeah, nice hardware, but I still wish I had bought the AMD64 I went for :\
<DaBlue> scan through it and you'll find the resolutions with associated refresh rates
<PEPE01> Kad bi znao
<braniff> DaBlue, what do i look for in there??
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: That should be equivalent to a reboot.
<bashed_> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6220
<paulproteus|lapt> Try doing Alt-F2 xterm
<GnarlyBob> I think it's because this one has a remote control and that was the clincher
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: Already done that, XTerm launches without a problem
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: What about Alt-F2 gnome-terminal ?
<pashaw> GnarlyBob,   newest i have is (2)  865 chipset machines
<bashed_> also, I am having a problem accessing google.com. and this is affecting other sited that use google ads.. it seems like whenever firefox tries to access google, it stop at "connecting to www.google.com"
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: Same Deal...
<bashed_> any ideas?
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: I have also done an apt-get remove/install and still nothing
<filip_> What does i need to get w32codec?
<dabaR> bashed_: try purging your iptables rules. Maening resetting yoru firewall. "sudo iptables --flush"
<Kyral> or just -F
<bashed_> dabaR, I am using firestarter tho, will that affect the protection?
<apokryphos> filip_: eh?
<jacrespo> hi all
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: Hmm.  I would guess there's something odd about the permissions.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how i use x11 mouse themes?
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: Do this from xterm:
<GnarlyBob> reset the BIOS to all defaults (probably a good thing anyway, I've mucked about in there a lot) - still won't get through boot without the acpi/apic flags
<filip_> what is it i need to play mp3 is not that w32codec?
<brejo> alguem q fale portugues?
<Shadyman> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: Actually, wait - what is your username on the Ubuntu setup?
<apokryphos> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: mike
<zool2005> can anyone tell me if its possible to change the language for the gnome dictionary applet from english to french?
<bashed_> dabaR, i tried flushing it, but then the internet stopped working. I restarted firestarter and it came back on
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: sudo chown -Rv mike /home/mike
<Sepheebear> filip_: you need libmad
<brejo> valeu
<Sepheebear> filip_: but it depends on what app you're using to listen to mp3
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: Do that from the xterm; it "ch"anges the "own"ership "R"ecursively and "v"erbosely on your home directory to mike.
<AJ359> anyone know where can i get a copy of the kernal source code used in Ubuntu 5.10??
<bashed_> dabaR, in firestarter, i set "ppp0" to be the internet connected device, and "eth1" to be the local one. nothing for eth0 which is the physical device that connects to the dsl modem
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: Yep - Just did that and nothing dong
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: "nothing dong"?
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: Ownership is not changed
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: Well, try gnome-terminal again, "just in case"....
<mike998> paulproteus|lap: This is the only account... I have also tried to do the gnome-terminal again, and still get the same error
<bashed_> now pastebin.ubuntu-nl.com is stuck at "connecting to ads.googlesyndication.com"
<bashed_> :(
<bashed_> I don't know where to start
<mike998> paulproteus|lapt: This IS strange... sudo gnome-terminal works fine
<paulproteus|lapt> mike998: I think it has to do with the settings your user has in /home/mike/.gnome2/  .
<fr> I followed the limewire install in the FAQ guide but once I start it I get the hour class and after 10seconds it disapears from the taskbar.  Any ideas?
<paulproteus|lapt> What's the error again?
<kaffeend> morning all
<Nevis> hello.
<mike998> paulproteus|lapt: Agreed... I'll check it out and see what is there
<dabaR_> bashed_: don't do the flush thing, it is not healthy.
<bashed_> dabaR_, i restarted firestarter and its fine now
<Ophiocus> !serial
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Ophiocus
<dabaR_> bashed_: which is fine? the google, or the disconnections?
<AJ359> where can i get a copy of the ubuntu kernal source code??
<AJ359> anyone?
<bashed_> dabaR_, the internet. when i flushed, i couldnt use the internet anymore, the other 2 issues are still happening
<cafuego> AJ359: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<bashed_> dabaR, it seems tho if i restart firefox, google *sometimes* works
<paulproteus|lapt> bashed_: Do you think it's a DNS problem?
<t|away> for all of you who want msn webcam support, amsn 0.95 has it
<paulproteus|lapt> Try adding 128.151.2.1 to your resolv.conf .
<bashed_> paulproteus|lapt, no. firefox resolves the dns (i think),
<rosendahl__> I need to add a few lines to my sources.file list so I can add more repos ... but where do I find it ?
<bashed_> paulproteus|lapt, it passes the "looking up hostname"
<paulproteus|lapt> rosendahl__: Try "locate sources.list"
<slew> anyone here gotten tovid to work?
<twysted> rosendahl__ /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaffeend> hey guys, I'm wanting to install some games using Wine, but I can't find it anywhere... well, I found docs at ./usr/share/wine but there're only 2 files there and no app. Where should I be looking please?
<Nevis> how do I make gnome start?
<paulproteus|lapt> Nevis: startx
<dabaR> bashed_: can you ping to google? have you cleared out the cache on the browser?
<Nevis> okay.
<twysted> kaffeend> have you even installed wine?
<Nevis> you reckon that would work?
<bashed_> dabaR, i did try to clear out the cache to no avail
<Nevis> I'll give it a shot. :-)
<kaffeend> twysted: thru Synaptic, yes
<fr> I followed the limewire install in the FAQ guide but once I start it I get the hour class and after 10seconds it disapears from the taskbar.  Any ideas?
<bashed_> dabaR, I cant ping to anything
<astaToPasta> Hi, i currently download ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool for local usage. BUT: Is there any way to get only the latest packages for only one distribution for one plattform?!? I dont like it to waste a transfer-volume of 110GB!
<rosendahl__> thanks guys
<dabaR> bashed_: so the connection does not drop any more?
<bashed_> dabaR, i think it might be related to my firewall config
<Forza> Im starting to get tierd on this crap, what the h*ll should i do to get VLC play the wmv streaming file (mms://), and yes i have installed the w32codecs ????????????
<bashed_> dabaR, I am still unsure. If i leave the com,puter for a while it drops
<dabaR> bashed_: turn off firewall to determine.
<bashed_> dabaR, I havent changed anything.
<twysted> astaToPasta> theres a apt-mirror(?) package that you can use that should get only the latest
<bashed_> dabaR, turning off the firewall doesnt do anything
<dabaR> bashed_: what I recommend to dsl people that have issues is to remove all lines that are about dsl from the interfaces file, and then rerun pppoeconf
<dabaR> bashed_: then I doubt it is related to the firewall.
<bashed_>  ping cnn.com
<bashed_> ping: unknown host cnn.com
<astaToPasta> twysted, thank, you, ill try it. (yet)
<Ophiocus> hod do i install a legacy serial port mouse in ubuntu?
<bashed_> dabaR, but i can go to cnn.com
<dabaR> bashed_: and can you visit cnn.com in a browser?
<Shadyman> hmmm... /ignore forza.
<bashed_> dabaR, yes
<twysted> bashed_ try to ping 216.126.238.187
<bashed_> dabaR, I'll try doing that to the interfaces file
<dabaR> bashed_: back up first, though.
<bashed_> twysted, --- 216.126.238.187 ping statistics ---
<bashed_> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5009ms
<twysted> Forza>  read the wiki, and vlc FAQ
<twysted> bashed_ try 213.186.190.1
<dabaR> bashed_: ya, you do have some dns issues... but one I never seen before.
<orgs2006> hello
<bashed_> same thing
<twysted> dabar its not a dns issue if he can see webpages at the domain its something with his networking
<orgs2006> i have problem with command write
<bashed_> can you read this?
<twysted> bashed_ either your linux firewall or maybe possibly your modem is blocking the pings
<intelikey> E; totem could not startup resource busy or not avalable     <--- cause ?
<bashed_> coz my connection apparetnyl dropped now
<bashed_> i can no longer visit webpages
<orgs2006> say no logged in tty
<bashed_> but xchat seems to still work
<GnarlyBob> my current problems have nothing to do with the machine, or acpi; I've gotten past that
<twysted> bashed_ id contact your isp
<dabaR> twysted: oh, oh, I read the IP ping stats wrong.
<dabaR> bashed_: nono, I would not yet.
<bashed_> hmm... connection seems fine, but its definitely dns
<bashed_> so connection doesnt drop
<twysted> its not dns bashed_ its something in your networking
<Nevis> does anyone have any experience installing on nforce2 MBs?
<twysted> because we are just trying to ping a ip
<dabaR> bashed_: try poff/pon dsl provider if you ran the iptables --flush, it removes the dns settings.
<twysted> its a networking issue :)
<bashed_> dabaR, poff/pon works fine, but it doesnt fix it. i would still get hostname problems after a certain amount of time...
<intelikey> vidio error  anyone ?
<intelikey> E; totem could not startup resource busy or not avalable     <--- cause ?
<dabaR> bashed_: are y ou on that computer now?
<bashed_> dabaR, do you think i should maybe manually add the dns servers?
<GnarlyBob> installing the base system... installing core packages... and in /var/log/messages (not /target/var/log/bootstrap.log, as it indicates) is shown "dpkg-deb (subprocess): failed to exec tar: no such file or directory"
<astaToPasta> twysted, i could not find any package like >apt-mirror< or similar. Was apt-proxy the tool you meant?
<bashed_> dabaR, yes
<FreakyFries> Hello :) Does anybody knows how I can see my FPS when I'm running glxgears ?
<twysted> astaToPasta> im not sure read the desc in aptitude or synaptic, it could be it though
<bashed_> dabaR, i can no longer visit webpages until i restart the connection
<dabaR> bashed_: you can not ping to an IP address, that means your ping is not working, not a dns issue, I misread your results above.
<twysted> intelikey> have you tried rebooting?
<bashed_> dabaR, ok.
<intelikey> twysted, why would i ?
<bashed_> dabaR, I am thinking it might be firestarter
<twysted> intelikey> *shrugs* :)
<twysted> bashed_ it probably is firestarter
<bashed_> dabaR, im gonna mess around with it a bit
<bashed_> thanks twysted
<fr> I followed the limewire install in the FAQ guide but once I start it I get the hour class and after 10seconds it disapears from the taskbar.  Any ideas?
<dabaR> bashed_: but you are on the same computer, hmm...try turning off firestarter, I mean, if it does not work after turning it off, then I doubt it is firestarter.
<bashed_> dabaR, but firestarter changes your configuration permanently doesnt it?
<intelikey> twysted, do you think there is any reason that a reboot should help ?
<dabaR> bashed_: did you flush iptables?
<mwe> if you stop firestarter it brings down the filtering
<twysted> intelikey> i dunno just something to keep you busy :) its prolly just hung up open the process viewer and see if theres a zombie process for it
<bashed_> dabaR, once, then i restarted the firewall coz iternet stopped working
<bashed_> dabaR, but restarting the firewall  now doesnt do anything
<dabaR> bashed_: ya, mine stopped working when I flushed my iptables.
<FreakyFries> Does anybody knows how I can see my FPS when I'm running glxgears ?
<dabaR> bashed_: and I went poff pon dsl-provider to get back here.
<bashed_> dabaR, what should the "internet connected interface be"? eth0 or ppp0?
<dabaR> FreakyFries: try "man glxgears" I am sure it shows the option there.
<dabaR> bashed_: ppp0 in firestarter, iirc.
<mwe> there is no man glxgears here
<twysted> ppp0
<FreakyFries> No manual dabaR
<bashed_> dabaR, what about broadcast traffic? i have 'external blocked' internet not blocked
* intelikey has plenty of thing to keep him busy without playing the M$ reboot game....  but thanks a lot twysted for what little you did.
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me how to use X11 Mouse themes?
<bashed_> dabaR, I think there is still a dns problem, coz i can use xchat, but i cant browse now
<SpudDogg> anyone know where i put my web site .html files using apache in ubuntu?
<bashed_> dabaR, i have to restart the connection. it seems like the dns servers are flushed from memory or something every while
<Ng> SpudDogg: have a look in /var/www :)
<bashed_> is there another easy to use firewall gui like firestarter?
<ElitePete> does anyone know how to use X11 mouse themes
<dabaR> bashed_: why do you use a firewall anyhow?
<Martin> hi, I need a little help...
<SpudDogg> Ng, thank you!
<bashed_> dabaR, (1) a lot of attacks on my network, (2) i need NAT
<bashed_> dabaR, firestarter does both
<twysted> bashed_ get a router
<Martin> Look, I want to get my ATI AIW Radeon working. I need to setup picking up TV signal...
<bashed_> twysted, not a solution
<twysted> bashed_> it is :) u get nat and a firewall
<twysted> ive seen routers handle ppp connections for dsl alot better then a pc
<bashed_> twysted, i mean not a practical one at the moment :P
<twysted> ah ;)
<Martin> I have installed gatos, but TV-TIME still doesnt pick up the signal. Says stg. about nonexisting /dev/video0...
<Martin> any clues<
<bashed_> how about fireflier? is it any good?
<twysted> Martin> google your card + linux
<pashaw> FreakyFries,   glxgears -printfps
<twysted> bashed_> use firestarter u just have to configure it properly
<Shadyman> how do i sudo a Makefile?
<erUSUL> bashed_, in use firehol is not a gui but an easily configurable script
<Martin> twysted> I did so - didnt find much...
<erUSUL> Shadyman, sudo make
<Shadyman> erUSUL: k
<FreakyFries> pashaw, just the gears, no fps
<pashaw> FreakyFries,   read the terminal
<FreakyFries> pashaw, sorry :) The were in the terminal :)
<astaToPasta> twysted, its not apt-proxy *cry*
<twysted> astaToPasta> let me take a look
<twysted> astaToPasta> its is apt-proxy it maintains a mirror
<twysted> http://apt-proxy.sf.net/
<Shadyman> Hmm... is it possible to sudo a terminal session?
<paulproteus|lapt> Shadyman: You bet.
<Shadyman> paulproteus|lapt: Killer!
<paulproteus|lapt> gksudo gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> Shadyman, sudo -i
<Shadyman> paulproteus|lapt: I'm So making a launcher for that :D
<paulproteus|lapt> Shadyman: (-:
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, I need a step by step guide to checking/installing temp sensors for my cpu, i have followed the wiki, but it just reports how much ram I have... so I need a tutor clearly  haha.
* Shadyman hugs his root.
<kemik> WebLOCH:  lmsensors?
<astaToPasta> twysted, true, but as long ive read (source) it only mirrors packages i install. I need a repository from scratch, since my only-one-time-a-month-internet-connection ;-)
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: use Ksensors on the desktop, it seems to work much better than xsensors
<SpudDogg> Can someone do me a favor?  Just visit a website to test my apache installation?
<Shadyman> SpudDogg: K
<twysted> astaToPasta> it does that, it updates from mirrors so u can host a local repository for multipul users on your network
<SpudDogg> Shadyman, just try spuddogg.sytes.net
<WebLOCH> kemik,  Madpilot I appear to not be able to install the modules correctly, also Madpilot are Ksensors all KDE-ish ?
<Shadyman> SpudDogg: Works.
<QMario> How do I change my profile for Firefox?
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: hardly, it's a very small window much like xsensors
<SpudDogg> shadyman, does it say "The server is working"
<Shadyman> SpudDogg: Yep.
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, gonna try em now
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: and a little temp. display in my notification area
<SpudDogg> shadyman, great, thank you
<QMario> Madpilot, really?
<Shadyman> SpudDogg: No prob :)
<Madpilot> QMario: really what? :P
<QMario> That's how I change my profile in Firefox?
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, yeah it looks like its working, cant see how i can tell the temp tho to be honest
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: right click on the Ksensors window, choose Configure
<Martin> does anybody know how to get ATI AIW Radeon to play TV signal?
<mwe> lol. I found out how to get glxgears to show the fps
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, yeah done that much, cant see a temp value
<mwe> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<progamer> hey, where can I download mp4 codecs ?
<mwe> and it's no joke
<Shadyman> !mp4
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Shadyman
<Shadyman> hmm
<Shadyman> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<astaToPasta> twysted, ok, tried to find how to configure that and now im confused, BUT: there is an IRC-Channel (#apt-proxy) and ill go to ask the source. Thank you for help
<twysted> np astatopasta
<Shadyman> progamer: Check there.
<dabaR> progamer: visit the restricted formats page there, and look for aac, or something like that.
<progamer> ty
<Shadyman> What's the apt-get for the tools such as make, and C++ libs, etc?
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: Ksensors has an odd over-complicated UI - it is a KDE app, after all, but you should be able to get it to display CPU temp, MB temp, etc etc - all sorts of data...
<GnarlyBob> is there any reason why the ubuntu install would bomb out failing to find tar?
<Madpilot> Shadyman: build-essential
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, xsensor shows me two tabs, labelled EEPROM, both of which report data on my ram, but nothing else
<Shadyman> Madpilot: Thanks
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, KDE offers me two CPU based reports, one is the speed, one is the CPU state, but i see no temp indicator
<QMario> Okay, MadPiliot I found it.
<QMario> Thank you.
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: right-click/configure in Ksensors - are there three items down the left-hand window of that box?
<dabaR> GnarlyBob: what? your install does not work?
<Shadyman> Is it just me, or does KDE just crash because it likes to?
<GnarlyBob> dabaR: correct
<GnarlyBob> installing the base system... installing core packages... and in /var/log/messages (not /target/var/log/bootstrap.log, as it indicates) is shown "dpkg-deb (subprocess): failed to exec tar: no such file or directory"
<mwe> Shadyman: it's just you
<dabaR> GnarlyBob: and did you check cd integrity? it is an option in the installation menu.
<Shadyman> mwe: Darn.
<mwe> Shadyman: kde never crashed for me
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: in my system, all the temp, fan speed etc data is on the tab called "asb100 sensors"
<GnarlyBob> hmm, I don't recall seeing that option, I will check again... but it's identical on the second of 5 breezy cd's shipped from canonical
<Shadyman> mwe: Every redhat or fedora install i've done with kde always crashes for the darndest things.
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, I see Global Settings and System Information
<Shadyman> Konqueror, etc.
<mwe> I see
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: and my System Info tab has nothing at all of interest...
<Shadyman> mwe: It's like, oh noes! You pressed the back button! *crash*
<mwe> Shadyman: I experience no such thing
<GnarlyBob> Shadyman: that ought to teach you to go pushing random buttons, ESPECIALLY the "back" one
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: Bwahaha, True.
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, my Sys Inf tab shows me some system panels, which are CPU Speed, State, RAM, SWAP and Uptime
<mwe> Shadyman: I managed to lock up X, messing with glx but I'm sure it would have happened in any wm
<Shadyman> mwe: True.
<Shadyman> mwe: but i've never been able to crash Gnome, even with all the incessant Back-button pushing I do.
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: yeah, I've got those too - but all the temp & fan data is in my "asb100 sensors" tab...
<WebLOCH> dont have any other tab
<king-t> hi how are you??
<Shadyman> king-t: Hi :)
<king-t> :)
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, thats why i assumed i needed help setting up the sensors
<pawel> what would you guys recommend for backup? a small router and backup should be stored on another computer/server over ssh/ftp?
<king-t> whats going on??
<mwe> Shadyman: yeah. you should use gnome then :)
<GnarlyBob> I don't see any option for checking CD integrity from the install menu
<GnarlyBob> for breezy
<Shadyman> mwe: I guess, because I love pressing the Back button.
* Shadyman shrugs.
<mwe> Shadyman: personally I agree with the path that gnome has taken though
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: have a look here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto or search the forums for more help - I set my sensors up six months ago and can't remember what I did to get them working...
<Shadyman> mwe: How so?
<mwe> Shadyman: with Linus that is
<GnarlyBob> Shadyman: amateur psychoanalysis says that maybe there are some changes in your life that you wish to roll back
<pawel> I used to write backup scripts myself but it gets annoying if you do it over and over.
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: Yeah, like installing Windows.
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: ;)
<GnarlyBob> that's a mistake I've never made, thankfully
<king-t> who have got the linux ubuntu 5.1 here???
<GnarlyBob> 5.1 or 5.10?
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, i tried the wiki, its lead me to where i am now :(  thanks anyway
<AJ359> i tried using "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12" to get a copy of the kernal source code but it says "Package linux-source-2.6.12 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package linux-source-2.6.12 has no installation candidate"
<mwe> Shadyman: I meant I agree with Linus views on the path that gnome has taken
<zarky> #dublin
<Shadyman> mwe: Oh.
<Shadyman> mwe: That explains it a bit better :D
<mwe> Shadyman: yeah :)
<king-t> 5.10
<Madpilot> WebLOCH: yeah, sorry I can't help more - try the forums, though, or ask again here in a while
<AJ359> i'm trying to get it so that i can build a kernel module to use cuz i'm trying to install a netgear ma111 usb adaptor
<alphy> I need help with java.  I've followed the wiki and can't get it to work.....
<AJ359> i'm using Ubuntu 5.10
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, will do, your patience as always is appreciated
<calamari>  I'd like to run some things automatically as the computer boots (for one, to set up a /dev/dvd symlink).  Is /etc/profile the place to do this, or is there somewhere better?
<Shadyman> Next newbie question, what's the apt-get for breezy source?
<king-t> omg..i have to ask something but i'm to tired bye all
<Forza> which repositories can i get mplayer from?
<Shadyman> king-t: Ok. g'night.
<apokryphos> Forza: Multiverse
<sklav> Hi guys
<WebLOCH> alphy, you a java user or programmer?
<king-t> thx..
<calamari> Forza: I'd recommend building it yourself
<apokryphos> Shadyman: /msg ubotu sources
<mwe> AJ359: are you connected to the internet with that box and ran sudo apt-get update?
<Forza> calamari, well I rather not do that
<AJ359> no i'm not
<GnarlyBob> ok, this is insane, I'm actually contemplating reinstalling windoze
<Shadyman> GnarlyBob: Say it ain't so.
<mwe> AJ359: that explains it
<sklav> wow im surprised ubuntu has this many greeks on the channel or am i just assuming ;)
<calamari> Forza: ahh okay.. just mentioning it because it lets you build to a debian package
<Forza> gnarlybob, me 2
<apokryphos> sklav: there are many?
<mwe> AJ359: I guess it's not available on the cd
<sklav> i see that
<sklav> :)
<sklav> pretty cool
<AJ359> mwe: know where else i can get it?
<alphy> WebLOCH, java user, I need java enviroment to use limewire
<Shadyman> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> sklav: who else here is Greek?
<dabaR> GnarlyBob: me too, for the 100000000th time in the last year, I get spywarez all the time.
<sklav> im assuming calamari
<GnarlyBob> dabaR: I've never gotten a virus or any spyware
<sklav> i myself am greek and ur username sounds greek
<sklav> hehe
<GnarlyBob> But I just can't be productive in the UI nightmare that is windows
<sklav> key word assuming
<calamari> sklav: nope.. just an old time star wars fan :)
<sklav> hehe
<WebLOCH> alphy, I can suggest a way to install  java, but its thru a third-party deb thats repackaged with 1.5
<mwe> AJ359: yeah. any repo like archive.ubuntu.com.
<apokryphos> sklav: I'd startup and maintain #ubuntu-gr but my Greek is shaky =)
<dabaR> GnarlyBob: well, did you check the integrity of your CD?
<apokryphos> I might anyway
<AJ359> mwe: k thanks
<WebLOCH> alphy, and I would advise you drop limewire and start using giFT/giFTcurs
<GnarlyBob> dabaR: I didn't see any option to do that
<sklav> apokryphos, my written greek is garbage at that
* apokryphos too
<sklav> its greeklish
<GnarlyBob> greeklish isn't as funny as engrish
<GnarlyBob> or chinglish
<apokryphos> sklav: /j #ubuntu-gr ;-)
<dabaR> GnarlyBob: you press escape when you get asked something, and it is there.
<alphy> WebLOCH, okay, I just need to be able to download music....  how do I get this giFT you talk of.....
<dabaR> alphy: gtk-gnutella, install that rather.
<alphy> dabaR, I have gtk-gnutella.  I can't get anything to show up from the searches
<dabaR> alphy: do you use a router, or a firewall?
<salah> Hi. Why do I get a error message like "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg"? Do I have to install any drivers or what? The sound works fine with Gaim..
<WebLOCH> alphy, you will need to apt-get gift giftd libfasttrack-gift     and then grab a front end, like giftcurs or giftui
<alphy> dabaR, I think i looked once and it said I was firewalled, how do I change it?
<dabaR> alphy: do you have a firewall installed, or a router?
<GnarlyBob> incredibly frustrating to have to jump through these hoops on a vanilla brand-new intel box, and still fail
<eloi> !boot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, eloi
<alphy> dabaR, must be a firewall, I don't have one installed, I just got ubuntu about a week ago, does it come with one automatically?
<eloi> what?
<salah> Any suggestion please?
<eloi> i'm a newbie
<dabaR> not really. alphy
<eloi> i don't think iptables is active when you first boot ubuntu
<eloi> is it?
<dabaR> salah: visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and install codecs
<dabaR> eloi: no, it is not, it has no rules built in.
<Squee-D> however it is there
<Squee-D> its part of the kernel and always running
<alphy> dabaR, well, I don't have a router and I just open gtk, and it says I'm behind a firewall, so how do I fix it?
<Squee-D> so an iptables -l (i think) will check the state of things
<dabaR> alphy: try that then, the iptables -l
<odat> anyone have any opinions on the best video player for linux
<dabaR> heh, no that is not the option.
<Squee-D> hah well sorry bout that
<Squee-D> bit rusty
<odat> i have been trying to give totem and gstreamer a chance but am getting frustrated in their performance
<Kyral> odat: VLC
<mwe> odat: best is a matter of taste. I prefer gmplayer
<alphy> dabaR, try what?  run iptables -1 in the terminal?
<eloi> soyrr
<eloi> any idea on how to configure overnet???
<MrMaDSeN> howcome I cant change icons in apps shortcuts on my panels?
<odat> i keep hearing that gstreamer is the future but it seems to suck so bad
<eloi> my status is unclear
<dabaR> not really, I do not know what you can do.
<odat> don't know if i can wait for it to get better
<mwe> odat: I second that, but a lot of people seem to enjoy it
<odat> what about xine?
<Kyral> Xine is good
<mwe> odat: it's great
<eloi> !boot
<ubotu> eloi: Are you smoking crack?
<eloi> no
<Kyral> I have it as backup in case VLC fails
<MrMaDSeN> vlc rulez :))
<MrMaDSeN> howcome I cant change icons in apps shortcuts on my panels?
<odat> mwe, totem and gstreamer are jerky and out of sync most of the time
<eloi> i want a list of nodes to boot overnet
<eloi> !boot
<ubotu> eloi: Are you on ritalin?
<Shadyman> Bwahahah
<GnarlyBob> it would appear as if "!boot" is a command the bot doesn't grok
<Shadyman> !boot
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Shadyman
<Shadyman> apparently.
<eloi> please, help me with overnet
<alphy> anybody know how to shut off the "firewall" I didn't know I had.  I'm trying to use gtk-gnutella and it says I'm behind a firewall and can't use it
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<odat> if i install vlc will it break gstreamer?
<Kyral> odat: no
<Sepheebear> odat: no
<Kyral> gstreamer is a POS anyway
<mwe> odat: I gave up gstreamer too and went with xine and mplayer
<Stormx2> How do I change the default size of icons on the desktop?
<Olson> odat does VLC run all types of videos ?
<Sepheebear> totem-xine works great for me
<Kyral> Olson: almost everything
<odat> is it pretty much a toss up between vlc xine and mplayer?
<Stormx2> bmp all the way
<Sepheebear> hopefully the new gstreamer will be useable
<Stormx2> lol ^^
<patami> hi all
<Stormx2> well actually im using my new hardware mp3 player ;)
<Stormx2> but Audacious ftw
<Olson> Kyral i have a video card with 8mb memori and it doesn run movie iwth .avi even with VLC
<odat> i really want to use the best one i can for streaming video and dvd's
<Kyral> Olson: thats your COMPUTER
<Stormx2> odat: VLC is the way to go then
<patami> need help how to set up a logitech cam in ubuntu
<mwe> odat: I'd go with mplayer, but that's just me
<albacker> guys is there any html2pdf converter ?
<sklav> im a xine fan
<Olson> Kyral it should be coz my process is of 500mhz only
<Stormx2> albacker: Not sure. Synaptic search for PDF, install, and try locating an "import" option
<odat> its tough because i don't want to totally give up on gstreamer but i can't just sit around and suffer either
<sklav> and if you follow the information and install the codecs and the firefox plugin u should be king ;)
<Stormx2> odat: VLC ftw
<MrMaDSeN> howcome I cant change icons in apps shortcuts on my panels?
<albacker> patami, i have a logitech quickcam messenger web cam too
<Sepheebear> albacker: you can print html to pdf using OO.org
<patami> albacker does it work for u
<albacker> patami, i havent made it work.. anyway im downloading kernel and than follow the instructions in here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284
<odat> Stormx2, ok then installing now
<Stormx2> MrMaDSeN: What do you mean?
<patami> am jusing the amsn
<Stormx2> amsn >.<
<Stormx2> eek
<Olson> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<albacker> Sepheebear, how ?
<albacker> patami, no it doesnt.
<patami> albacker ok
<Stormx2> www.dython.net/stormx/Screenshot.png <-- my sexy new ubuntu desktop
<albacker> gaim is better th o
<albacker> tho *
<agorf> hello. where are the environmental variables kept?
<apokryphos> Stormx2: where's your menu/panel? ;-)
<patami> stormx2 wow thats shure a fine pice of art work
<Shadyman> Stormx2: That's pretty slick.
<alphy> I'm trying to use gtk-gnutella and it says I'm firewalled both TCP and UDP wise.  how do I fix this so I can use gnutella?
<apokryphos> alphy: forward the ports it uses
<apokryphos> 6891 probably, or something
<rabbit1> hey..  What's the difference between "mount paoint" and "label" when partitioning??
<Sepheebear> albacker: nix that about oo.o its not working for me anymore
<mwe> alphy: if you're behind a router you need to forward some ports
<mwe> alphy: if not, configure your firewall software
<alphy> nwe, to my knowledge I don't have a firewall and I'm not using a router
<ElitePete> whats a good program for burning .bin / cues ?
<Sepheebear> rabbit1: partitioners dont care about mountpoints
<alphy> apokryphos, how do I forward ports?
<apokryphos> alphy: from your router configuration. Standard is by going to 10.0.0.2 in a browser
<mwe> alphy: you don't have dsl or anything?
<rabbit1> Sepheebear: I'm talking about the ubuntu installer.. what's the "label" for?
<gimmulf> is there any way to control pc speaker from beeping without configuring bios?
<alphy> nwe, I have cable but I'm just using a cable modem
<rabbit1> partitions have "label" and they have "mount point"   what's label??
<ElitePete> whats a good program for burning .bin / cues ?
<gimmulf> ElitePete:  k3b?
<apokryphos> K3b
<Sepheebear> rabbit1: label is an alternate way to specify the partition
<ElitePete> gimmulf, when i add the .cue it doesn't read the .bin
<Olson> ElitePete to burn or emulate ?
<rosen> k3b is the only one I've found that supports overburning
<gimmulf> ok :(
<ElitePete> burn
<Sepheebear> so instead of /dev/hd* you'd use the label
<Olson> nero
<rabbit1> Sepheebear:  "specify" ??
<apokryphos> ElitePete: sounds like a faulty bin/cue then
<mwe> alphy: I don't know much about cable connections, sorry
<Olson> ElitePete nero shoudl be a good program to do that
<rabbit1> oh!  I get it
<ElitePete> nero on linux?
<rabbit1> thanks
<Kyral> eewww Nero on Linux
<GnarlyBob> Olson: it was probably specific to linux, which rules out nero, afaik
<Sionide> err
<alphy> apokryphos, I don't have a router, just a cable modem and the ip you gave me didn't work
<Olson> alphy are you using cable connection ?
<Sionide> gnomebaker > nero ?
<Kyral> k3b > gnomebaker > nero
<apokryphos> alphy: oh, I presumed you were behind one.
<rabbit1> should I install the boot record in the mbr or the partition if I'm doing dual boot with XP ??
<dwhsix> hi all - anything I need to do additional to access remote windows shares from ubuntu?  The target machine is XP Home, trying to access the hidden share (e.g. C$)... I keep getting prompted for username/pw, I know I'm giving it a right one... something else?  thanks
<ElitePete> yea thats what i need probably gnomebaker
<alphy> Olson, why yes I am
<Olson> Kyral i know a site where you can get many program that run in linux
<Olson> but i dont know if i can put it here
<Kyral> Olson: its called Apt-Get
<Kyral> and its no site
<sklav> alphy, is your cable modem set to act like a bridge or a router?
<Olson> alphy and what do you wanna know?
<sklav> i know mine has the feature
<Olson> in cable connection there is not a modm
<Sepheebear> rabbit1: if you move drives on the ide chain frequently, labels give you the advantage of not having to know where on the bus the drives are
<ElitePete> ok cool, gnome baker is working
<alphy> sklav, you know I don't know, I haven't done anything with it, ubuntu just set it for me when I switched from windows
<Squee-D> apt-get, and if that doesnt have it, freshmeat is a good concentrator
<rosen> is there ANY free mmorpgs that works on Ubuntu ? ... Manaworld and planeshift wont work (planeshift is not 'Ubuntus fault')
<sklav> alphy, on ubuntu by default there is no firewall
<alphy> Olson, I wanna use gtk-gnutella and it says I'm behind a firewall but I have not installed a firewall so how do I fix the problem
<lemur> what program is it that rotates the logs for apache?  I want to change the permissions
<ElitePete> sklav, thats nto true
<ElitePete> sklav, their is.
<mwe> ElitePete: in k3b I just do tools->burn cd image to burn cue/bin files
<sklav> by default?
<alphy> sklav, then what's the problem???  gtk-gnutella say's I'm behind one
<rosen> iptables runs always ?
<ElitePete> sklav, yes the Ip tables are a firewall
<Squee-D> ElitePete no rules b default
<ElitePete> mwe, thanks. im already using gnomebaker
<Kyral> But they are disabled by default
<rabbit1> sephebear: okay, cool..  didn't think of that..  how do you set labels after the install? where do you change them? fstab?
<sklav> ElitePete, are they configured by default?
<Kyral> sklav: no
<ElitePete> sklav, it's configured to accept no connections
<monteiro> when i burn dvds in k3b or burn a cd, dvd burn speed don't goes upper than 2x and cd 16x, i don't know what's the problem?
<sklav> ?
<Squee-D> You dont disable iptables, they come configured by default to accept all.
<Olson> alphy when i install my ubuntu i will check it up.
<ElitePete> monteiro, need to enable dma
<ElitePete> !dma
<sklav> my system accepts all connections
<Hoxzer> what is good cd burner for ubuntu? ( gnome baker crashes all the time)
<Olson> i am getting it yet
<ElitePete> !tell monteiro about dma
<Kyral> ElitePete: There are no rules in the IPTables by default
<monteiro> ElitePete : i've that enabled, in hdparm.conf already
<sklav> and i never touched it on my internal systems
<Kyral> ElitePete: Therefore its off
<alphy> Olson, well, that's good and all but it doesn't help me no, lol
<ElitePete> monteiro, did you do the cmd in terminal ?
<kyncani> sklav: if you want a firewall, you may take a look at firestarter
<Olson> alphy sory man
<sklav> i have a firewall
<ElitePete> firestarter is NOT a firewall
<Kyral> ElitePete: It is
<Olson> alphy but we can help ourself , i have clabe connection too
<ElitePete> ..
<Kyral> ElitePete: Its a frontend to IPtables
<Shadyman> whats the apt-get line for the breezy source code?
<ElitePete> it's just a gui for ip tables.
<rosen> firestarter is a frontend for iptables
<Happu> Firestarter just contorls IPtables?
<ElitePete> exactly.
<monteiro> ElitePete : i saw it when i wrote : sudo hdparm /dev/hdx...
<Kyral> ElitePete: Which is a firewall
<alphy> olson, that's okay, i'm not mad or anything
<ElitePete> Kyral, i don't think so
<Kyral> ElitePete: Trust me
<Squee-D> Kyral its not really off as such. Its splitting hairs, but the more appropriate thing to say is that iptables comes configured to accept all connections.
<rosen> come on gamers ... any free mmorpgs that will run in Ubuntu ?
<ElitePete> Kyral, nah
<Kyral> ElitePete: IPTables is the most powerful firewall known, once you configure it
<rabbit1> sephebear: okay, cool..  didn't think of that..  how do you set labels after the install? where do you change them? fstab?
<Olson> alphy do you have a MSN to keep contact ?
<Squee-D> Kyral you'll find most linux eggheads (like me) are pretty specific
<ElitePete> monteiro, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, need some help setting up sensors, got it partially working but only displays  some ram output :(
<mwe> the iptables program is not a firewall either :) it's a tool configure the kernel filtering tables
<ElitePete> do that for hda/hdb also
<lemur> rosen: daimonin is free
<Kyral> Squee-D: What do you think I am?
<alphy> Olson, yeah, it's john_skow@hotmail.com
<Squee-D> Kyral not sure, but not very specific.
<alphy> olson, just add me and I'll add you back
<UbuntuNewbie> Hi everybody!  I hope everyone out there had a Merry Christmas!  I have a question about GParted.
<Kyral> Squee-D: look at my hostmask :P
<monteiro> ElitePete : ok, tks, but i already have that enabled
<Kyral> Squee-D: Technically Synaptic is a GUI to Apt-Get, but its still considered a Package Manager
<ElitePete> monteiro, hmm.. tried using another APP to write?
<sklav> i thought hdparm was configured by default
<monteiro> ElitePete : APP ?
<sklav> time to tweak my hdd's
<coder> could someone help me setup the correct power management on this laptop?
<ElitePete> application
<ElitePete> sorry im from the Warez world
<ElitePete> ;-P
<coder> When the hard drive spins up from being suspended.. sys. freezes
<barro> ubuntu espaol?
<rabbit1> Sepheebear: how do you set partition labels after the install? where do you change them? fstab?
<Kyral> Firestarter is to IPTables what Synaptic is to Apt-Get
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<barro> spanish?
<monteiro> ElitePete : i use always k3b, because gnome burns very slow :(
<ElitePete> monteiro, gnome-baker?
<Sepheebear> rabbit1: if you use ext2/3 then use "e2label <device>"
<rosen> lemur, I'll check it out thanks :)
<monteiro> ElitePete : i tried that, but is too buggy for me
<mwe> firestarter implement some pretty damn kewl default rules
<ElitePete> monteiro, hmm...
<Kyral> Granted I don't like Firestarter, preferring to write out my own rules
<Kyral> but its still good if you just want a no hassle setup
<Sepheebear> rabbit1: that's to edit the actual volume labels, then you'd change them in fstab
<monteiro> ElitePete : you use gnomebaker to burn ?
<ElitePete> monteiro, using it for the first time right now
<rabbit1> k, thanks
<rabbit1> should I install the boot record in the mbr or the partition if I'm doing dual boot with XP ??
<odat> Stormx2, still there?
<Sepheebear> rabbit1: but fstab works just fine with /dev/hd* whether or not volume labels are there
<ElitePete> monteiro, i'm burning at 4x though, because im doing video, and it's better quality @ slower burn i will try 52x with audio later.
<monteiro> ElitePete : let me now if u burn fast ;)
<mwe> Kyral: if you look at the iptables rules firestarter implements you'll see that they're pretty cool. Writing something like that myself would take ages
<ElitePete> monteiro, will do
<yanis> where is the resource file of xterm?
<mwe> Kyral: though I used to make my own iptables rules
<monteiro> ElitePete : tks
<UbuntuNewbie> Every time I try to run GParted, my system locks up.  My system natively runs Windows XP Pro with the hard disk formatted NTFS; I think my best bet to getting things going more smoothly would be setting up a dual-boot system rather than trying to get everything working on the Ubuntu Live CD.  What do you think?
<Squee-D> Kyral i'll use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Kyral> mwe: I write my own b/c I have to let certain things connec to my computer
<Kyral> Squee-D: wha?
<Sepheebear> what's the use of all these highspeed mediaburners if you still have to burn at less than top speed?
<mwe> Kyral: firestarter will manage that too
<ElitePete> Kyral, firestarter does thatf ine
<Kyral> mwe: *Shrug*
<Kyral> I say use Firestarter if you wanna
<ElitePete> Kyral, so basicly your wasting your time
<Kyral> I already have my ruleset up and loaded
<rabbit1> should I install the boot record in the mbr or the partition if I'm doing dual boot with XP ??
<alphy> gtk-gnutella says I'm behind a firewall and I don't have a firewall so how do I fix this so I can use gtk-gnutella?
<Sepheebear> kinda like having a ferrari as your main streetcar, all that speed but cant use it
<Kyral> alphy: are you behind a router?
<Squee-D> theres another channel for this kind of banter. to reduce the noise in here to things related to issues/help with ubuntu
<mwe> Kyral: just right click a blocked connection in the events and it makes an exception or lets you configure your own rule
<alphy> Kyral, all I'm using is a cable modem
<Kyral> Squee-D: I know
<Squee-D> Alphy has no router.
<Squee-D> alphy I am assuming you have a PCI cable modem?
<Vaske_Car> I can not install Ubuntu, I got this error: [42014671.933000]  <0>KERNEL PANIC-Not syncing: ATTEMPTED TO KILL INIT!  What does this mean?
<Kyral> alphy: then do sudo iptables -L and see if anything is there
<ElitePete> Squee-D, PCI cable modem? never heard of such a thing..
<sklav> how does one display the options currently set to hdparm
<rabbit1> should I install the boot record in the mbr or the partition if I'm doing dual boot with XP ??
<Squee-D> ElitePete so?
<Kyral> rabbit1: MBR
<HymnToLife> rabbit1 > yes
<ElitePete> Squee-D, PCI cable modem? i'm almost 100% sure their is no such thing
<rabbit1> Kyra1: why would you put it in the partition??
<HymnToLife> it's the most simple way and it will work just fine
<Squee-D> ElitePete well shock, you're wrong
<Kyral> rabbit1: I said MBR
<alphy> Squee-d, I think so, It's hooked up by ethernet
<Squee-D> would it have killed you to google that before suggesting im wrong?
<Squee-D> oh by ethernet?
<ElitePete> Squee-D, i just did.. didn't find any
<alphy> Kyral, what am I looking for???
<Squee-D> there must be a box there somewhere
<rabbit1> Kyra1: I know, thanks..  but I'm curious why it's possible to put it in the partition
<Kyral> Squee-D: he meant a PCI Ethernet Card
<HymnToLife> rabbit1 > it is possible
<Squee-D> Kyral i got that
<HymnToLife> but installing it on the MBR works fine too
<ElitePete> Kyral, who meant pci ethernet card
<Kyral> alphy: if it says nothing aside the tables, then the firewall ain't up
<Squee-D> so im thining the provider has a modem of some kind
<Kyral> ElitePete: alphy
<rabbit1> why???
<Forza> Does programs i uninstall leave any traces in Linux?
<ElitePete> Squee-D, found 0 pci cable modems ;-p
<progamer> can anyone provide me a full shell command to get an mp4 codec or play ?
<Kyral> Forza: it leaves behinds its configs in /home
<alphy> Kyral, then it's got to be a port problem, right?
<HymnToLife> rabbit1 > for people who don't want to mess their MBR for whatever reason
<sklav> progamer,  check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Squee-D> ElitePete thats cause you dont want to see it
<HymnToLife> but I don't think it's your case for just a dual boot
<mwe> ElitePete: follow the first link here: http://www.google.dk/search?q=cable+modem+pci
<Squee-D> I had one in australia
<sklav> there is information on how to do what you want
<Squee-D> http://www.cable-modems.org/gallery/
<Forza> Kyral, is it any program that cleans that out then?
<Kyral> alphy: I'm thinking either the modem has a NAT Firewall or the ISP is just flat out blocking those ports
<rabbit1> HmnToLife: haha, it still works though?
<Kyral> Forza: you'd have to kill them manually
<HymnToLife> rabbit1 > yes
<Kyral> Forza: they are normally .<programname>
<alphy> Kyral, no way to fix it?
<ElitePete> http://www.google.dk/search?q=cable+modem+pci
<ElitePete> all those are external
<Kyral> alphy: no..sorry. CHannel Gnutella into a different port
<Kyral> ElitePete: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rabbit1> HmnToLife: okaay..
<alphy> Kyral, change the port it listens to?
<Kyral> alphy: yah
<Forza> Kyral, so if I use the Package Manager in Ubuntu to uninstall them they will leave some traces?
<intelikey> what does this do ?    | sed s/':K'/': K'/g
<HymnToLife> Forza > you can choose "remove completely" in synaptic
<Kyral> Forza: They will leave behind the local config files in your homedir
<Kyral> HymnToLife: Purging doesn't take care of things in $HOME
<alphy> Kyral, when I do that do I need to set it to a certain number because there is a random setting and when I do that do I need to restart the app?
<raphink> intelikey: this searches for `:K' in the output and replaces it with `: K'
<HymnToLife> Kyral > then you can delete them manually
<Kyral> alphy: I dunno...I don't use that app
<Kyral> HymnToLife: I know :P
<os2mac> Having problems with my sound after I updated to Dapper (I am running Kubuntu)
<intelikey> raphink but what is   K  in sed ?
<mwe> ElitePete: I guess I'll just stop playing clever about something I don't know shite about :)
<os2mac> anyone able to help?
<raphink> intelikey: just a K,
<HymnToLife> os2mac > no
<intelikey> hmmmm  odd
<raphink> intelikey: it searches for `K:' (sic)
<brownie17> cna someone tell me what i should put in the command line if i want to use a different audio track while playing a dvd in mplayer
<HymnToLife> but if you tell us your soundcard model, maybe :p
<raphink> intelikey: the K is not interpreted in this expression
<alphy> Kyral, do you use a P2P, I could always just get a new p2p program
<intelikey> really
<Forza> I see, but I think i have a lot of old config files then, aint there any program that cleans up that so I dont have to do it manually?
<Kyral> os2mac: I don't mean to sound like an ass, but this is the risk we who test dapper accept
<intelikey> ok
<Kyral> alphy: I use BitTorrent
<alphy> Kyral, you can download music with that?
<werty> can anyone help me with my pen pad...
<Stormx2> Kyral: Only for legal stuff right? ;-)
<raphink> intelikey: for example, if sed finds :: amaroK: hello
<HymnToLife> alphy > buy CDs...
<benplaut> Seveas: is your website down?
<Kyral> Stormx2: Anime ;P
<raphink> intelikey: hmm stupid example, nm
<Squee-D> alphy im wondering a couple of things.. firstly. does the cable provider have a box in your house? at the other end of the ethernet cable? theres a good chance that that is a router.
<os2mac> I understand.. Kyral....
<raphink> lol
<Stormx2> yeah CDs give you a warm fuzzy feeling
<Stormx2> Kyral: Fansubs right ;-)
<ElitePete> mwe,  ?
<Kyral> Stormx2: yah ;P
<Squee-D> alphy and secondly, it's always possible that your provider is deliberately blocking some P2P?
<brownie17> somebody tell me what you type in to watch a dvd in mplayer with the other audio track
<alphy> squee-d, I'm using insight, and when i had windows I had 3-4 different p2p apps
<os2mac> for the record it's onboard sound for a Dell Inspiron 8600 it idents as Intel 82801DB
<Squee-D> is insight a provider?
<ElitePete> alphy, you could get limewire? or azureus
<mwe> ElitePete: I don't know if there is such a thing as a pci cable modem, so I'll stop trolling about it :)
<ElitePete> mwe, their is a PCI cable adaptor thats all i found
<Squee-D> mwe/elitepete there is, i USED one
<alphy> elitePete, I want Limewire, I know limewire but, I'm having problems getting java so I can run it
<intelikey> i was trying to find out why this filter wasn't working like i thought it should raphink        "   | grep -ne [[:alnum:] ]  | sed s/':K'/': K'/g  "
<sklav> see you all later
<HymnToLife> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<brownie17> Madpilot, can you tell me what extension i use to make mplayer play a different audio track
<sklav> im going to eat
<ElitePete> alphy, java is ez on ubuntu do what obotu says
<ElitePete> Squee-D, yea? i bet the speeds/stability suck
<alphy> elitepete, how do I get azureus?
<Squee-D> http://www.cable-modem.net/pi/docsiscm.html list here shows a great number of internal cable modems
<ElitePete> am i right?
<ElitePete> alphy sudo apt-get install azureus
<Squee-D> ElitePete it was fine in the day
<apokryphos> !tell alphy about azureus
<Kyral> ick Azureus
<intelikey> it was supposed to number the lines of the previous output raphink
<apokryphos> ElitePete: no -- it's not in the repos.
<Kyral> BitTorrnado
<ElitePete> apokryphos, it is i think you need to enable multiverse
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, you're usually in the know, wanna help a brutha out with his lm-sens0ri0r problem ?
<HymnToLife> apo > just visit the link ubotu gave
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, I never found azureus in repos
<mwe> Squee-D: all I get from that link are external ones though
<Shadyman> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<raphink> intelikey: weird
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i know i didn't dl it, i apt-get'd it
<apokryphos> ElitePete: nope, it isn't :)
<Toma-> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Squee-D> ElitePete its not really an issue, the things exist, and from what i gleaned out of alphy, i was thinking he meant that the cable ran into his box... I misunderstood, but i wasn't wrong in considering the possibility. you were, and you really need to just leave it at that.
<Squee-D> mwe use search man
<Squee-D> Im sure you guys are being blind to make me angry
<progamer> gstreamer0.8-faac_0.8.11-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<progamer> gstreamer0.8-faac_0.8.11-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'
<progamer> what does that mean?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: I don't think I'd be able to -- I know nothing of them, really :)
<ElitePete> Squee-D, please grow up.. their is no such thing
<Squee-D> Under producat notes?
<Squee-D> product
<HymnToLife> progamer > where did you get your package from ?
<Stormx2> Ack >.< Women
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, damn fool, you dun sold me out
<progamer> HymnToLife: Some website
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, you were right, azureus is not in apt-get but you do need multiverse enabled for the other stuff.
<HymnToLife> then you should tell the bloke who built it that his package doesn't work
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, yeah its a pain in the butt, but it keeps things stable during everyones learning phase
<progamer> HymnToLife: ok thanks
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i think i can help you with LM sensors
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i got them working yesterday
<alphy> elitepete, it says the package is not available, the exact same thing I get when I try to install java.  do I not have something set right to install these?
<ElitePete> alphy, do this.
<ElitePete> one second.
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, if you do, you will be the daddy, I may need to undo everything thats been done so far, ill hold on till you sort out alphy
<yanis> hello
<loststar> Hello
<ElitePete> alphy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<HymnToLife> progamer > and install the package from the official repos
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, their is one part in the wiki, that is wrong.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, let me try to find it one sec
<progamer> HymnToLife: I Couldn't find the official
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<yanis> can I add in fstab an usb hard disc to be mounted?or the hotplug module is loaded after mounting fstab?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, do you have the wiki page link by chance
<dwhsix> weird... anyone know where to find gtkpod-aac?  I've got multiverse enabled in synaptic, should it show up there?
<ElitePete> oh wait...
<ElitePete> !sensors
<ubotu> well, sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<loststar> I just installed ubuntu 5.10 but the problem is  it starts up  i see the ubuntu screen and  it does some stuff then the screen goes blacfk with a with box in the corner
<alphy> elitepete, I've done this, I have every option box checked in the repository section
<ElitePete> alphy, ok one sec
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, i followed it and some forum attempts, so bear in mind i may need to start from scratch and remove stuff, so err... my n00bism is about to show thru
<pk_volt> how do i do a search for apt-get
<abarbaccia> hey all - if i built a module and its something.ko and i want it to be insmod'd at boot - where do i place it?
<alphy> elitepete, I know I'm probably a bother, thanks for helping
<Kyral> pk_volt: apt-cache search <whatever>
<pk_volt> thanks
<HymnToLife> progamer > the package you're looking for is in Multiverse repo
<ElitePete> alphy, no problem people have helped me tons
<russ_> hello people :)
<senthil> TimMagic, Hi i need your help
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<ElitePete> did you do that?
<rabbit1> if you setup the network during the install, does the installer get more up to date packages from the internet??
<ElitePete> it says to do it without sudo in the wiki, but you MUST do it with.
<senthil> TimMagic, Are u busy ?
<ompaul> http://www.cable-modem.net/pi/docsiscm.html see  DOCSIS 1.0 internal PCI card
<alphy> elitePete, that's cool, I just like the idea of free source and wanna figure out how to use linux and get my comp back the way I like it
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, i did it as SUDO but yes
<ElitePete> alphy, yea im trying to find something for you but it's eluding me
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, hmm
<russ_> wow, this is a busy channel!  Anyone able to give me some advice on getting my iPod and Shuffle up and running under Ubuntu
<russ_> ?
<vincent_> good night
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me where the repos file is again.
<ElitePete> so i can helps omone
<Madpilot> russ_: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<WebLOCH> russ_, checkout rhythmbox, it supports some iPod functionality like iTunes does
<Kyral> ElitePete: /etc/apt/sources.list
<senthil> ompaul, Hi i need you help. If i minimize my windows its not in the bottom panel
<ElitePete> ty
<HymnToLife> I suggest using amaroK
<ompaul> senthil, what is its and why me?
<HymnToLife> way better than Rythmbox imo
<ElitePete> alphy, i'm going to send you a file
<senthil> ompaul, I believe you can help me
<WebLOCH> HymnToLife, I use BMP anyway (Beep Media Player)
<dwhsix> russ_: I'm having the same issues right now (getting an iPod to work on Ubuntu)... feel like I'm going around in circles...
<Kyral> ElitePete: what a sources.list?
<senthil> ompaul, IF not no problem :(
<HymnToLife> !ipod is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ubotu> ...but ipod is already something else...
<ompaul> senthil, well your question is not clear can you give more context to me
<ElitePete> Kyral, yea.
<alphy> elitepete, ummm... okay
<WebLOCH> dwhsix, the best idea is to get a better mp3 player :P
<ElitePete> alphy, scratch that do this.
<Kyral> ElitePete: don't have any sketchy repos
<Madpilot> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ElitePete> Kyral, i have only official repos
<Kyral> ElitePete: Okay
<Kyral> ElitePete: Just being cautous :P
<rabbit1> if you setup the network during the install, does the installer get more up to date packages from the internet??
<leo_> any other topic
<russ_> Madpilot, lol.  I've got Rhythmbox playing music in another virtual screen.  But now that I look I see that it has recognised my 3G iPod :) Thanks
<dwhsix> WebLOCH: I've thought of that (I may return the iPod).  What wouold you recommend?
<HymnToLife> rabbit1 > no
<senthil> ompaul, Sure For example if i open firefox and minimise the window it should be in the bottom panel
<jgrieves> anybody good with hotplug?
<HymnToLife> but you can update after the install is completed
<ElitePete> alphy, do this
<rabbit1> HmnToLife: how?
<ElitePete> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ElitePete> and leave that window open
<loststar> I just installed ubuntu 5.10 but the problem is  it starts up  i see the ubuntu screen and  it does some stuff then the screen goes blacfk with a with box in the corner
<rendi> hi how to remove this line from my browser "Apache/2.0.54 (Debian GNU/Linux)"
<jgrieves> I have a device that looks like it is using ehci_hcd and not ohci_hcd, which is what I want. I don't want to throw ehci_hcd into blacklist as I want to keep all of my other usb devices/hard drives working. I tried adding ohci_hcd to the usb.rc goofing around with the usb hotplug scripts, but I am afraid I am just scratching the surface. Internet articles are a bit scant in this area.
<jgrieves> Should I be able to just load with the ohci_hcd module instead of ehci_hcd module?
<pk_volt> how do I exit my wm
<Kyral> pk_volt: whihc WM?
<dwhsix> and btw HymnToLife, the IPodHowto page isn't as helpful as it might be...
<ompaul> senthil, start a terminal and type this command in it >> killall nautilus<< and if that does not work restart your session (I presume you are using gnome as this is #ubuntu)
<HymnToLife> rabbit1 > change your soures.list by following the link ubotu will give and ru the Update manager
<WebLOCH> dwhsix, Archos make some nice products
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<benplaut> anyone know how to get a gpg key for Sevea*s's repos?
<benplaut> the site is down
<pk_volt> well, i'm using gnome right now, how do I exit it
<alphy> elitepete, okay, it's open
<HymnToLife> dwhsix > dunno, I never used it :p
<russ_> Ok, so the 3G is working just nicely.  What about the shuffle do I just have to add it to my fstab?
<Kyral> pk_volt: Should be on the Systme menu and logoff
<pk_volt> ic
<pk_volt> thanks
<Kyral> I think
<Kyral> its been a while since I used GNOME :D
<Kyral> I guess it works
<ElitePete> alphy, now clear all text out of that file but don't save, then open this link and copy all this text into that file and save it, then open terminal and do sudo apt-get update
<ElitePete> alphy, http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/alphy.txt
<ElitePete> alphy, working?
<sklav> i got ubuntu working like a king
<WebLOCH> dwhsix, the iRivier range are pretty good, I think they did the HP100 which my friend uses, its very nice
<sklav> except for the overwieght lazy part its awesome now
<ompaul> sklav, I rather when it is like an operating system myself :)
<alphy> elitepete, it's doing something
<sklav> ompaul, ;)
<ElitePete> alphy, in terminal?
<ElitePete> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<SirKillalot> can I change the icons of all folders without having to change the whole icon theme i have installed?
<dwhsix> WebLOCH: thanks, we've probably veered offtopic <grin>
<alphy> elitepete, yeah, but I think it's stuck at 99%
<benplaut> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<benplaut> !bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person benplaut!
<benplaut> 0_o
<ElitePete> alphy, hold on.
<WebLOCH> dwhsix, no problem :D
<jgrieves> I have a device that looks like it is using ehci_hcd and not ohci_hcd, which is what I want. I don't want to throw ehci_hcd into blacklist as I want to keep all of my other usb devices/hard drives working. I tried adding ohci_hcd to the usb.rc goofing around with the usb hotplug scripts, but I am afraid I am just scratching the surface. Internet articles are a bit scant in this area.
<jgrieves> Should I be able to just load with the ohci_hcd module instead of ehci_hcd module?
<ossie> hi , back again
<alphy> elitePete, okay
<ElitePete> alphy mine is stuck at 99 also.
<ElitePete> but it should be ok
<WebLOCH> anyone know what the difference between FreeNX and VNC is ?
<benplaut> WebLOCH: FreeNX is alot faster
<alphy> elitePete, okay, what does that mean?
<ossie> this time i have problems with my sound stopping when ever i seem to put any(any litle thing) load on the computer
<yanis> does all the scripts in the rcX.d dir are run one after the other?
<Squee-D> WebLOCH no technical knowlege but freenx is really fast.
<ElitePete> alphy, means the site might be down or something
<ElitePete> alphy, here is the java page try doing what it says now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<Squee-D> WebLOCH but i've also found the freeenx windows client to be very buggy
<ElitePete> 99% [Connecting to public.planetmirror.com (203.16.234.90)] 
<sklav> ossie, look into hdparm
<ElitePete> is that what you have alphy ?
<sklav> that used to solve my issue
<ElitePete> alphy, mine finished
<alphy> elitePete, no I have 99% [Waiting for Headers] 
<WebLOCH> Squee-D, benplaut cheersfor the info :)
<ElitePete> alphy, yea thats whati  meant mine is their now.
<ossie> cheers sklav
<ossie> man hdparm ???
<sklav> try the following
<WebLOCH> hey ElitePete. should I have mentioned i use 686smp ?
<ElitePete> alphy, try installing java now from that link above
<pery> hi
<alphy> elitePete, okay
<Viper550> Hello!
<sklav> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda is that is your device
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i'm no expert, i figured you had made the same mistake as me, since you didn't i really don't know how to help :\
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, ahh no problem
<WebLOCH> Anyone fancy a Sensor challenge ?
<iamsthitha> hey
<iamsthitha> anyone use camcorders here?
<leo_> hi
<iamsthitha> miniDV stuff
<ossie> what kind of setting should i use with it sklav
<ossie> ???
<Phocion> hey all....successfully installed Ubuntu on my laptop. But it never detected my wireless card.  Should it have?..........
<leo_> /
<leo_> ??
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<sklav> i just told you to enable dma for starters
<alphy> elitepete, it's downloading java now, thank you so freaking much
<sklav> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda is that is your device
<Viper550> Who uses IRSSI? I do now!
<ElitePete> alphy, no problem do you have aim or msn? i can add you for future questions
<jgrieves> I have a device that looks like it is using ehci_hcd and not ohci_hcd, which is what I want. I don't want to throw ehci_hcd into blacklist as I want to keep all of my other usb devices/hard drives working. I tried adding ohci_hcd to the usb.rc goofing around with the usb hotplug scripts, but I am afraid I am just scratching the surface. Internet articles are a bit scant in this area.
<apokryphos> Viper550: you have my sympathies
<leo_> sudo passwd root
<jgrieves> sorry
<Phocion> Hymn: Yea I saw that, but I would like to actually install native linux drivers
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: i us a dvi camcorder via firewire, but don't know if i can help
<pery> how i can if my wireless card SMCWCBT-G (pcmcia) accept mode monitor?????
<Viper550> aka Apokryphos uses IRSSI, right?
<alphy> elitepete, I have msn, my email there is john_skow@hotmail.com
<apokryphos> Viper550: aka: good luck
<apokryphos> Viper550: tend to generally use konversation/kvirc
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, well I'm trying to get my video onto my computer.. trying to use kino.. but no luck :\
<Phocion> where would I start to go about installing linux drivers for a built-in broadcom wifi card???
<sklav> any better ossie ?
<Viper550> Also, who uses e17?
<ElitePete> alphy, ok added
<bashed__> hi
<ossie> i looked at man, but i dont see what i should do
<bashed__> ok..
<sklav> ossie, if you man hdparm for more advanced option make sure not to use the experiemental or "dangerous options
<sklav> ossie do the following
<ossie> cheers
<sklav> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda in a terminal
<bashed__> so my eth0 connection is setup with dhcp, and it renews every once in a while, wiping all the dns information
<bashed__> how can i prevent it from renewing all the time?
<ossie> cool dma is on
<sklav> bashed_, its dhcp you cant
<SirKillalot> can I change the icons of all folders without having to change the whole icon theme i have installed?
<sklav> try playing some music now
<Viper550> I was able to compile E17 from CVS on Breezy.
<ossie> sklav, i was also getting bad disk performace
<senthil> ompaul, I did R&D and fixed my issue
<dwhsix> is there a breezy-extras like hoary-extras?
<senthil> ompaul, Sorry for offending you
<sklav> ossie, then something like the following might help
<jgrieves> does ubuntu use usb.usermap file?
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, what do you use to get video into the computer?
<sklav> sudo hdparm -d1 -X66  /dev/hda in a terminal
<jgrieves> the usb.usermap file doesn't seem to be around, i mean its in the share
<ompaul> senthil, you did not offend, I just found it funny that someone actually thought I would be useful
<sklav> but its important to know what type of hdd you have
<jgrieves> but doese ubuntu even probe for i twith hotplug
<Shadyman> where do you get kernel source?
<Viper550> e17 is so wicked!
<jgrieves> for it with hotplug
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: Kino
<ossie> cheers
<senthil> ompaul, :-)
<ossie> ill save them commands
<iamsthitha> hmm
<mcjerry> iamsthiha: how do you have it connected?
<iamsthitha> thru the firewire card
<ossie> seems to have fixed it
<sklav> ossie, you can add them to /etc/hdparm.conf once your positive everything is up to speed
<sklav> and to test the speed / performance try
<ossie> ill have to learn how to map the drives at boot, and then set the mode
<ossie> u read my mind sklav
<AJ359> i'm trying to get my netgear ma111 to install and i'm trying to install linux-wlan i've gotten as far as unpacking the tar ball in /usr/src and i have the kernel source but when i try and use the "make config" in terminal it says "bash: make: command not found" i tried opening the configure file from the gui and running it in terminal it can't run properly b/c for almost everything it wants to do it says permission denied. any help at a
<sklav> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<bashed__> how can i find out my gateway IP address?
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, I can remote control my camcorder from Kino.. but when I hit capture.. it just starts some countdown and doesnt do anything
<sklav> will give some speed tests
<sklav> not 100% accurate but you will see a difference
<b_e_n_z> bashed_, route -n
<sklav> faster the better ;)
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: then you are further along than I am......I get serious lag, not smooth video.....haven't gotten it to remote yet
<ossie> sklav, where would i mount hdrives at boot up?
<sklav> ?
<sklav> mount
<bashed__> b_e_n_z, is there a difference between leaving the gateway field in an interface blank, or putting 0.0.0.0?
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, heh.. at least you have video
<sklav> /etc/fstab
<ossie> yes they dont auto mount
<sklav> to mount them on boot
<Shadyman> AJ359: sudo apt-get install dev-essentials
<sklav> some readinw ill be required
<Shadyman> AJ359: I think that's the one
<ossie> ok
<sklav> are u suing the live cd/
<mcjerry> iamsthitha, the bottom row of buttons av/c capture etc just flicker for me here
<iamsthitha> by the way... mcjerry what version of kino do you have?
<AJ359> Shadyman: will it work if i don't have the internet on it?
<sklav> im dislexic it seems
<Shadyman> AJ359: No.
<ossie> no , i added a driver for a ide cardf i have, and now mount my drives each boot up
<bobbyd> can I get firefox 1.5 under ubuntu?
<loststar> ok just installed ubuntu when it starts normally  i see the ubuntu screen and the progress bar after a few secounds i get a black screen with a white cursor  blinking in the corner i tried starting in recovery mode and using startx  but all i get is a black screen
<Shadyman> AJ359: Can you plug it in via ethernet, or something?
<AJ359> Shadyman: it's an old old dell laptop and it doesn't even have an ethernet port :/
<sklav> damn the wife is calling ;)
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: is 0.8.0 on dapper install
<ossie> ok cheers anyway sklav
<sklav> hehe
<AJ359> Shadyman: anyother way around it?
<sklav> ossie you need to add the drives to /etc/fstab
<sklav> to automount them for you
<WebLOCH> You all loves the sensors
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, hmm.. I have 0.8.0 as well
<sklav> im not sure if automount is default on ubuntu
<sklav> its another program that does it
<martman> im having some mouting problems of my own
<Shadyman> AJ359: I'm sure you could download it to CD or something fun like that, but I don't know how.
<Forza>  Dont Linux also have a registry as Windows where programs leave some traces?
<iamsthitha> BRB
<martman> i edited my fstab and chmod a+rw it
<martman> but still cant mount as normal user
<sklav> registry is evil and sucks
<Shadyman> sklav: I agree.
<Shadyman> sklav: rm *registry*
<Shadyman> sklav: ;)
<lightbright> Shadyman: hello shady character
<Forza> sklav, should i take it as a no on my question?
<jgrieves> does ubuntu run usb.usermap files?
* Shadyman sneaks around.
<jgrieves> i.e. can i just copy the usb.usermap file over?
<Shadyman> lightbright: Hey. *sneaks some more*
<sklav> martman, try adding an entry like this is /etc/fstab /dev/fd0        /media/devicename  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<glick> excuse me does anyone know how to create playlists in gtkpod?
<klaxia1> i wonder if anyone can help me
<glick> i cant figure it out?
<lightbright> Shadyman: :P
<klaxia1> i can't get sound to work when playing flash in firefox
<Delvien> Anyone use a Philips Gogear MP3 player here????
<lightbright> glick: never ever ever ever givup - Winston Churchill
<sklav> why use a registry when you have /etc/*
<Shadyman> exactly.
<WebLOCH> lm-sensor helpz anyone?
<klaxia1> has anyone ever had problems getting sound to work for flash media in firefox?
<Delvien> webloch whats your question
<glick> i can create a list
<glick> but how can i add songs to it?
<sklav> klaxia1, i use the flash from macromedia so i have no issue
<WebLOCH> Delvien, I can link you to the post i just made on forums if thats any good?  It explains whats gone on
<sklav> gplflash is buggy
<Delvien> sure
<WebLOCH> Delvien, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108707
<sklav> ok im out
<lightbright> glick: just relax
<sklav> later all
<klaxia1> sklav: i'm using the nonfree flash player version
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: do you have the file permissions set correctly for /dev/raw1394 and /dev/dv1394
<glick> relaz?
<lightbright> glick: you are very anxoius
<sklav> then the issue might be with your sound card setup
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, I'm running as root.. so I think I'm fine
<klaxia1> sklav: so run alsaconf?
<klaxia1> sklav: sound works for everything else
<DrSpin> hey all -- I'm running apache2 and I'm trying to get PHP to work with Server Side Includes -- they work fine with .shtml how can I make it work with PHP as well?
<sklav> probably
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, I dont have a /dev/dv1394 tho
<Delvien> webloch does your motherboard have sensors?
<sklav> my sndcard works out of the box so call me lazy but i only purchase hardware that is known to work on linux
<iamsthitha> wait. .yes I do
<sklav> hum
<klaxia1> sklav: mine works for everything else
<b_e_n_z> WebLOCH, you ran sensors-detect?
<klaxia1> sklav: just flash in firefox plays without sound
<sklav> weird
<sklav> instead of using the nonfree deb
<jenda-zZz> Hey, is there a reason my monitor always turned off after an hour of idleness and now it doesn't?
<sklav> try the macromedia verison
<WebLOCH> Delvien, b_e_n_z, as far as I know, my mobo does have sensors, the BIOS outputs the info,  b_e_n_z yeah I did run sensors detect
<klaxia1> sklav: you mean download from the macromedia site?
<toya_> hey people, how do you set default programs for opening certain files
<Delvien> webloch have you looked at the cpu0 info?
<sklav> well download from firefox site
<iamsthitha> sweeeet!
<klaxia1> sklav: i've been using the ubuntu one for all my other computers with no trouble
<jenda-zZz> toya_: right click, propertios
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, I got it to work
<sklav> uninstall flash-nonfree
<sklav> and then go to a site with macromdeia flash
<klaxia1> sklav: i'd rather stay on the ubuntu version
<martman> sklav still no luck
<sklav> it will ask you to get plugin and install it
<Delvien> webloch i forget where it is , but a kde program called ksysguard helped me out when i was getting the info on my CPU
<toya_> ok thx
<klaxia1> sklav: there are lots of other people who have this problem with ubuntu i guess...i've been searching google
<WebLOCH> Delvien, not sure how i would get cpu info, ?
<klaxia1> sklav: i tried all their suggestions but i still can't get it to work
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: pm ok?
<sklav> klaxia1, maybe the issue is with the package
<sklav> as im not using it and i dont have the issue
<klaxia1> sklav: maybe, but i have several other computers working fine with it
<iamsthitha> mcjerry, sure
<sklav> but there are more talent people here who might have a better solution
<klaxia1> sklav: no prob, thanks for trying
<jenda-zZz> Can anyone think of something that has to be done for a monitor to turn off automatically after and hour of idleness?
<klaxia1> anyone else have any ideas?
<sklav> i dont know to be honest try dpkg --reconfigure flash-nonfree
<Delvien> webloch thats what i dont remember, ... but i run on a laptop so i know its different for me, do a search of your filesystem for CPU
<sklav> maybe somehting screwed up on the install
<airmikey> im trying to compile pekwm but i get this error after typing ./configure ... Could not find XpmReadFileToPixmap in -lXpm
<klaxia1> sklav: i'll try but i already did ;)
* jenda-zZz gives up and goes to bed
<sklav> sorry then as im out of ideas
<sklav> same here going to eat and watch tv
<sklav> i speak to you all later
<mcjerry> iamsthitha: i pm'd u, did you get it, if not, are you registered/
<martman> i still keep getting "could not enter folder" when i try to mount a partiton as a user
<martman> i edited my fstab
<toya_> martman
<toya_> where is the folder?
<WebLOCH> Delvien, cat /proc/cpuinfo worked, but it doesnt show me any temp info
<toya_> '/media/windows?
<martman> toya_  /media/hdb1
<toya_> toya_, try this 'sudo chmod ugo+rx /media/hdb1'
<toya_> is it a windows ntfs partition?
<Shadyman> This apt has super cow powers.
<martman> yeah, it is
<toya_> ok yeah
<Shadyman> try /media/hda1
<Shadyman> or whatever
<BudaH> Gnome support superkaramba?
<pashaw> martman,   you should have replaced defaults  with -> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000  for that ntfs mount
<martman> im still getting the same error
<toya_> oh
<toya_> martman, did you restart yet?
<toya_> martman, don't need to, try 'mount a' i think
<pashaw> martman,   did you umount it and mount again AFTER editing fstab
<martman> yeah, i did umouny iy
<toya_> where is the trash folder located at?
<pashaw> martman,  humor us   umount it again  then type mount  to make sure its not
<martman> k
<WebLOCH> Delvien, did you get my last message?
<ossie> guys how do i use this command to specify the version of GCC im using when compiling a app
<ossie> MAKEFLAGS="CC=gcc-3.4"
<bashed_> ok i fixed the disconnection issue
<bashed_> i still have the google issue
<sorush20> has anyone here insalled kde but there are gnome dialogues?
<WebLOCH> ossie,  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-x.x
<WebLOCH> check the path to make sure thats correct
<ossie> cool
<ossie> cheers
<bashed_> what should the default gateway be in a dsl connection, ppp0 or eth0?
<ossie> so i set a enviroment vairable for it?
<martman> still nothing...wow....
<WebLOCH> ossie, yeah but its temporary
<martman> i heard that things get screwy when you setup root.....this the case?
<chaoticgeek> ok, I screwed up my firefox
<WebLOCH> ossie, im pretty sure its vaporized as soon as you close th terminal you typed it in, so make sure you use that terminal to do anything else
<pashaw> martman,   OMg your using root
<ossie> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check , any ideas what this is all about?>
<Stormx2> My friend is going to install ubuntu. He gets his internet through USB (usb router), will it work OK?
<chaoticgeek> I was trying to update to the newest one and so I just tried copying everything to place where firefox was /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox but it does not work now
<Shadyman> Stormx2: Sure.
<martman> i know, i know, having a root account on a linux box....pretty radical i know, but i felt brave at the time
<WebLOCH> ossie, a sanity check is a check against something you KNOW is true. if a sanity check fails, the logic of the system is wrong in some way, in your case it will be specific to what you are trying to compile
<martman> just wondering...
<chaoticgeek> it says there are too many levels levels of symbolic links
<pashaw> martman,   if you know enough about Ubuntu that you "thik" you need root   then you can fix this error easy
* Shadyman running self-diagnostic... Sanity check: failed.
<chaoticgeek> lol Shadyman
<ossie> ok cheers, im trying to compile kiso,. a tool for converting isos
<chaoticgeek> anyone?
<WebLOCH> Dont suppose anyone else wants to pick up where i Delvien left off with my lm-sensor problem?
<martman> ahuh.....thats great....
<toya_> Stormx2, last time i tried, no
<Stormx2> Damn
<Stormx2> >.<
<Stormx2> Any other thoughts?
<toya_> Stormx2, i asked my friend i think what they said was that there's no usb support for internet on linux
<Stormx2> Ah nuts
<Shadyman> !kernel-source
<ubotu> Shadyman: I haven't a clue
<Shadyman> hrm
<Shadyman> !kernel
* Shadyman pokes ubotu.
<Stormx2>  /msg ubotu word
<Shadyman> nifty.
<Stormx2> !bork Shadyman
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Stormx2
<Stormx2> ^_^
<jgrieves> Die hotpllug!
<Shadyman> bwahaha
<toya_> lol
<jgrieves> does anyone have any hotplug experience?
<jgrieves> been fighting this for quite some time
<Stormx2> Anyone else know anything about USB internet on linux?
<Shadyman> jgrieves: Yes. If you put a knife into a hot plug, you go ZAP.
<chaoticgeek> can anyone help me with firefox? I tried upgrading to FF1.5 but it failed
<jgrieves> Shadyman ha
<Shadyman> chaoticgeek: Long story.
<Shadyman> !firefox15
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<jgrieves> Shadyman you know how to load a different driver than one hotplug uses
<Shadyman> nopw :)
<WebLOCH> Anyone want to try and solve my lm-sensor problem
<Shadyman> and I guess i broke ubotu, I can't get his PMs
<jgrieves> usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 51
<jgrieves> right there
<jgrieves> i dont want to use ehci_hcd
<jgrieves> use ohci_hcd instead!
<jgrieves> hotplug uses so many scripts
<jgrieves> yeah that's what i thought, quiet everyone down
<jgrieves> BAH humbug
<Shadyman> yep[
<jgrieves> geez
<Wilf> can you get the java runtime off apt?
<WebLOCH> Wilf no
<Wilf> :(
<paulproteus|lapt> !java
<randabis> actually you can
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<paulproteus|lapt> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<WebLOCH> randabis, you can ?
<paulproteus|lapt> Multiverse!
<randabis> WebLOCH yeah, just not in the standard repos
<Shadyman> !source
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<WebLOCH> randabis, well by that same logic, you can also obtain the secret to all life. just not in the standard repos :P  Although it's valid, I think he needed to be pointed at a solution lol.
<randabis> WebLOCH which would be !javadebs :)
<WebLOCH> indeed
<WebLOCH> randabis, i just started prattling before helping, im better at prattling than helping
<pashaw> WebLOCH,  agreed
<WebLOCH> pashaw, haha cracka!
<pashaw> WebLOCH,   :P
<pashaw> WebLOCH,  im crabby  i had to frikkin  work today
<WebLOCH> pashaw, i had to try to make up with ex today, didnt go smooth, work as bad then?
<pashaw> WebLOCH, gunna play CS  so i can stab someone in the face
<WebLOCH> haha
<Shadyman> hmm... is an AMD Sempron considered 686?
<randabis> I like prattling
<WebLOCH> randabis, so do i, but i like having working temperature sensors more
<randabis> sempron is usually a k7
<randabis> sometimes they are k8 derivatives
<cafuego> Shadyman: k7
<randabis> depends
<Shadyman> Fuego!
<cafuego> if you have a k8 one, run k7 anyway
<randabis> yeah
<ossie> guys anyone got a link for good upto date repositorys please
<Shadyman> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<cafuego> Coz Ubuntu64 isn't qute there yet, like PPC.
<Shadyman> !easysource
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<randabis> though running a platform specific kernel on a modern processor really makes little performance difference
<Shadyman> go there, ossie
<ossie> thank you :)
<Shadyman> randabis: True, but hey.
<Shadyman> randabis: Any kind of specific extensions will help :)
<poimen> !!
<ubotu> ??
<cafuego> randabis: Indeed, but '386' looks retarded on an Athlon64 ;-)
<Shadyman> ROFL
<Shadyman> cafuego: Exactly!
<poimen> I have a 333Mhz PC in my hands
<randabis> cafuego :)
<Shadyman> so how do I upgrade my install? with Synaptic?
<poimen> It loads windows me
<Shadyman> poimen: Windows ME must die.
<cafuego> poimen: How much ram does it have?
<poimen> It will be a good idea to put ubuntu / xfce in it right?
<randabis> I'm using windows :/
<randabis> haha
<poimen> I dont kwon
<poimen> junt handed to me lets see
<poimen> I think it has 256 or more
<cafuego> poimen: In that case it'll run xubuntu very well.
<lightbright> can Ubuntu be affected by emails that contain phising and trojans?  If I read all my emails, can I be affected by key loggers etc?
<Shadyman> cafuego: O RLY?
<lightbright> cafuego: any ideas?
<randabis> cafuego heck it would probably even run kubuntu...my 450mhz p3 with 192 mb of ram does hehe
<poimen> xubuntu?
<cafuego> randabis: Yes, but there's a difference between "running" and 'running well'.
<Shadyman> heh
<cafuego> poimen: xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE.
<Shadyman> !xfce
<ubotu> methinks xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: No, unless those key loggers/trojans are specifically written for Linux.
<paulproteus|lapt> And even then, perhaps not.
<factotum> there is also a difference between running and crashing, in that case anything will work
<Shadyman> whoa
<randabis> cafuego I would venture to say it runs well
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt: ok
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: As for phishing, you should always be careful of phishing.
<pashaw> lightbright,  no   neither can windows unless your email client auto opens attachments
<sproingie> lightbright: there's no viruses in the wild that target linux.  if you run a webserver, there's some active threats.  your email is pretty safe.
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt: is there a way to check my system for such things?
<toya_> what do you guys use for rss?
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: Phishing is emails that claim to be from your bank but aren't.
<cafuego> randabis: I have a 350MHz iMac with 128Mb that just can't.
<paulproteus|lapt> toya_: Thunderbird.
<pashaw> lightbright, or gets redirected by html   linux is still safe there
<lightbright> pashaw: when reading an email, does that automiatically open the atttachment?
<sproingie> toya_: sage
<pashaw> lightbright,  NO
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: No, it doesn't automatically open attachments.
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt:  when reading an email, does that automiatically open the atttachment?
<lightbright> ok thanks
<toya_> does sage let you put them on your desktop?
<paulproteus|lapt> Sure thing, lightbright.
<pashaw> lightbright,  opps banged keyboard didnt mean to use caps
<HymnToLife> lightbright > only Outlook is stupid enough to do it :p
<lightbright> cause I read all emails. but never save or open attachments!  so should I be safe?
<Shadyman> lightbright: Yes, unless you follow links that claim to be your bank or something
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt: is there a way to check my system for such things?
<Shadyman> :)
<sproingie> toya_: sage is a very thin rss/atom client for firefox, it renders feeds and newsletter sheets in firefox, that's about it
<lightbright> Shadyman: ok ty
<randabis> cafuego yeah I don't know why it runs it so well...I do have to watch how many things I'm running at once though
<toya_> o
<lightbright> pashaw: I use root kit hunter, is that enough?
<sproingie> toya_: very few bells and whistles, but it works well anyway
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: Thunderbird will tell you if it suspects an email is a phishing attempt.
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt:  I use root kit hunter, is that enough?
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: "Phishing" is just another word for "fraud", okay?
<paulproteus|lapt> You can't really automatically check for fraudulent emails.
<toya_> sproingie, i want something on my desktop
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt: I use evolution!  Should I use thunderbvord instead?  Is thunderbord more safe?
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: Calm down.
<sproingie> toya_: then sage probably isn't for you
<owner_> hello?
<Shadyman> lightbright: Yes.
<owner_> can i get some help?
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: Evolution is okay, too.
<lightbright> is thunderboird more secure than evolution?
<HymnToLife> phishing... I always wonder how anyone can be dumb enough to fall into it
<cafuego> toya_: gdesklets have something of the sort
<Shadyman> lightbright: Probably.
<paulproteus|lapt> lightbright: But always be careful about phishing.
<Shadyman> owner_: Hi.
<owner_> can someone tell me how to get KDE for linux?
<pashaw> lightbright,   your too paranoid     if the email looks fishy  just close it
<toya_> sproingie, why is ppl keep saying that, why don't they say then ____ is for you
<Shadyman> pashaw: Heh.. phishy
<HymnToLife> owner_ > sudo apt-get install kubuntu_desktop
<paulproteus|lapt> owner_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pashaw> Shadyman,  :P
<Vaske_Car> I can not install Ubuntu, I got this error: [42014671.933000]  <0>KERNEL PANIC-Not syncing: ATTEMPTED TO KILL INIT! What does this mean?
<lightbright> paulproteus|lapt: is thunderbird more secure than evolution?
<funkyHat> HymnToLife, some phishing attempts I've recieved have been VERY convincing)
<owner_> sudo?
<owner_> i'm kinda of new to ubuntu =p
<sproingie> lightbright: there are very occasional exploitable vulnerabilities in gecko that thunderbird could run afoul of, but if you keep javascript turned off, you're unlikely to see one
<sproingie> tho there was the libpng thing a while back
<owner_> started today
<HymnToLife> owner_ > then read the links ubotu will give you
<HymnToLife> !kdr
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Syntax error in line 1
<HymnToLife> !kde
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<owner_> ok
<owner_> also
<sproingie> lightstar: virus writers are going after the easy target, and that's windows.  linux is about as virus free as you can imagine
<lightbright> sproingie: how do i turn javascript off?
<sproingie> lightbright: it's off by default.
<owner_> I'm trying to get window programs to work in Linux.. can anyone help me with that also?
<Shadyman> !bork
<ubotu> Shadyman: No idea
<lightbright> sproingie: and in evolution too?  tits off?
<HymnToLife> !wine
<sproingie> lightbright: i don't even know whether evo has an option to turn it on
<Shadyman> owner_: Get "wine"
<HymnToLife> !wine
<owner_> i tried
<owner_> to get it
<owner_> but didn't work.. X_x
<HymnToLife> there might be a Howto somewhere
<pashaw> from memory, wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq.
<bobbyd> how do I swap which dektop is loaded when I type startx? I want to start xubuntu-desktop...
<Shadyman> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ilba7r> owner wine need some tweeking try crossover office easier to install stuff on but you will pay for the service
<lightbright> sproingie: ok thanks
<HymnToLife>  somebody said wine was a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq.
<Shadyman> oh wow.
* Shadyman slaps ubotu for being spammy.
<mcjerry> ssppshhh ssspppphhh
<owner_> also
<owner_> how can I run .BIN?
<toya_> ./ filename.bin
<sproingie> owner_: chmod +x whatever.bin; ./whatever.bin
<owner_> ./filename.bin?
<toya_> assuming you're in the same folder as the file
<HymnToLife> owner_ > yes, no space after the /
<toya_> oh, my bad
<owner_> so if i want to run windows Media player
<owner_> for linux
<owner_> it would be
<starpause> i'm @ the terminal and want to launch and executable, but return to the terminal and keep using it rather than locking it up ... i can't remember what that is called or how to do it =\
<Shadyman> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<toya_> anyone wanna help me setting up my printer? its an hp1200
<HymnToLife> !printer
<ubotu> printer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<aidehua> owner_: I think the "enter" advice is directed at you, BTW :)
<pashaw> owner_,   stop using multiple lines  or your going to get ignored
<trae> heh
<sproingie> starpause: stick a & after the command
* Shadyman coughs.
<sproingie> starpause: i.e. somecommand &
<owner_> =P
<trae> trying to get my SWIII ROTS video playing under Breezy
<owner_> I don't under sntad it.. =[
<starpause> sproingie,  thanks man =) i knew it was something like that!
<owner_> *understand
<owner_> if i wanted to run windowsmediainstaller.bin it would be /windowsmediainstaller.bin in the terminal?
<funkyHat> Windows Media Player for linux?
<HymnToLife> owner_ > don't forget the dot
* funkyHat falls over
<toya_> HymnToLife, its supported, but the problem is not auto detected
<Shadyman> owner_: ./windowsmediainstaller.bin
<HymnToLife> ./filename.bin
<ilba7r> owner if i were you i would look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<HymnToLife> toya_ > there must be a howto somewhere
<GoRoDeK> hi all, i have a slight problem installing vlc (videolan client) on drapper (libdbus-1-1 dependencies). anyone knows any workaround?
<trae> I can get mplayer to play it.  I can't get mplayer to play full screen.  I can get totem and gxine to play the intro screen and titles full-screen, but I can't get them to play the actual movie.
<trae> fun fun fun
<randabis> i'm updating my psp
<toya_> hmm found it
<owner_> ./windowsmediainstaller.bin no such file or directory?
<papo> ALGUNA DE MAIPU
<Shadyman> speaka engrish?
<Shadyman> er
<owner_> ./windowsMediainstaller.bin dont work.. no file found
<Shadyman> papo: speak english please?
<Shadyman> owner_: Are you in the directory that it's in?
<papo> DO NOT SPEAK ENGLISH
<owner_> its in my desktop
<Shadyman> owner_: cd ~/Desktop
<pashaw> papo,   spanish?
<Shadyman> papo: Espan~ol?
<owner_> cd ~/desktop ./windowsmediainstaller.bin
<Shadyman> or not.
<pashaw> Shadyman, why you scare him away
<Shadyman> owner_: put an enter between the desktop and the ./
<owner_> like that Shady?
<Shadyman> owner_: Or a ;
<pashaw> owner_,   why are you installing that?
<Shadyman> owner_: and Desktop is capital D.
<ilba7r> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<owner_> cd ~/Desktop:./windowsmediainstaller.bin?
<Shadyman> pashaw: I never bothered to ask.
<Shadyman> cd ~/Desktop; ./windowswhatever.bin
<Shadyman> and.. owner_: There are numerous, just-as-good linux apps that Aren't spyware, just so you know.
* funkyHat gets up again
<funkyHat> Is there actually a bin for installing Windows Media Player on linux?
<cyphase> can someone point me to a good utility/tutorial for making debs
<cyphase> funkyHat, *Window* Media Player
<cyphase> :)
<Shadyman> funkyHat: I sure hope not.
<cyphase> Windows*
<funkyHat> cyphase, what do you want it for? if it's for personal stuff, you probably want checkinstall
<owner_> yea there is
<owner_> I found one on the mediaplayer site =P
* Shadyman fuggin fears.
* funkyHat falls over
<funkyHat> again
<cyphase> funkyHat, i want to make a deb i can distribute
<funkyHat> owner_, can you link us to the site you got it from?
<Wilf> does breezy have an inbuilt firewall?
<Shadyman> wilf: No.
<cyphase> Wilf, Firestarter is good
<owner_> I'm new to linux, so I don't really know many programs for linux, so I check windows media player
<ULffuntu> wilf: webmin firewall
<ardchoille> I will have $500 on the first of Januray that is pure pocket cash. me thinks me wants to build a new box :)
<ardchoille> I'd love to build something that can easily play Half Life or Far Cry. What kind of specs do I need?
<WebLOCH> ardchoille, get a Pentium D 830
<funkyHat> Wilf, as standard, ubuntu (and most linuxes) have secure networking rules, if everything works, you probably don't need to change a thing
<Shadyman> ardchoille: For Half life? Pentium 200mhz.
<owner_> owner@owner:~$ cd ~/Desktop; ./windowsmediainstaller.bin = didnt work
<MasterTsunami> 200 mhz lol :|
<Shadyman> owner: Keep in mind that linux is CaSe SenSiTiVe.
<b_e_n_z> ardchoille, i heard farcry runs great on a 600MHz pentium i.e. xbox
<ardchoille> P 200Mhz ?
<Shadyman> ardchoille: For halflife, yes, that was the requirement.
<cyphase> Can someone point me to a good utility/tutorial for making .deb's
<owner_> ooh..
<Shadyman> !deb
<pashaw> ardchoille,  $500   hope you have something good to use as a base half of that 500 will have to be video card
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<WebLOCH> b_e_n_z, everything runs great on an xbox, its insane how well dedicated architecture works
<MasterTsunami> ardchoille, http://www.tomshardware.com/2005/10/14/the_/
<owner_> to use to windows
<Wilf> my Pentium II 350 with 512mb of ram runs windows xp pro great.
<ardchoille> pashaw: yes, that's what I was afraid of
<MasterTsunami> there yo ugo, a $500 decent gaming rig :|
<Shadyman> WebLOCH: I'm so linuxing my xbox.
<ilba7r> cyphase there are several on the wiki and the forums
<funkyHat> owner_, also bear in mind that you can use the TAB key to autocomplete filenames if you enter the first couple of characters
<pashaw> ardchoille,   far cry is no joke  it eats video cards
<WebLOCH> Shadyman, its really easy, im a bit of an xbox don.
<cyphase> Shadyman, i know how to *install* deb's. i need to know how to *make* them
<cyphase> ilba7r, thanx
<GTroy> anyone have any problems with xmms/beep's sound being less than superb after a while?
<ilba7r> cyphase welcomed
<owner_> it says "permission denied"
<MarcN> cyphase: debian.org's developers section has good authoritative info.
<WebLOCH> GTroy, you need to be much more specific
<GTroy> female vocals now sound like crap
<cyphase> MarcN, thanx
<GTroy> but amorok sounds fine
<WebLOCH> crackly?
<GTroy> yeah
<ardchoille> pashaw: thanks for the heads-up
<owner_> ShadyMan:> It says "Permission Denied"
<funkyHat> GTroy, no
<funkyHat> lol
<Shadyman> owner_: Great :)
<Wilf> hehe this reminds me of a prodigy song.
<Wilf> i'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter
<Shadyman> owner_: Maybe it means ditch windows and get something else? ;)
<WebLOCH> GTroy, check the pre-amp and equalisers and the master volume, its probably one of them set too high
<GTroy> I thought it was my amp at first
<GTroy> ah ok
<owner_> =P
<owner_> alright..
<pashaw> ardchoille,   do you already have a 2.4G+ cpu?
<SirGrok> Hello peoples.
<Shadyman> owner_: It means you have to sudo
<owner_> you know any other Shadyman?
<Corrupter> i have a bad file on my desktop that won't delete
<owner_> sudo? what is that?
<Shadyman> owner_: that gives you root power.
<SirGrok> Hello peoples.Super user Do
<poningru> !font
<ubotu> poningru: Do they come in packets of five?
<owner_> how can I "Sudo"?
<happy_man> hey is there anyway to install themes on ubuntu ?
<poningru> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ardchoille> pashaw: no
<poningru> !font is <reply> see !fonts
<ubotu> okay, poningru
<MasterTsunami> ardchoille, go read the link, and do some shopping.  you can get a 6600 for ~$100 that will tear through far cry at its highest settings :/
<funkyHat> owner_, you might like to try some alternatives: beep media player, rhythmbox, amaroK, juK, banshee all have nice interfaces
<Shadyman> owner_: sudo ./home/whateveryourloginnameis/Desktop/windowswhatever.bin
<Wilf> ubotu, like, totally don't go there girlfriend
<ubotu> Wilf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<funkyHat> Shadyman, er... that path won't work
<pashaw> ardchoille,   far cry youd want something around that minimum
<ardchoille> MasterTsunami: thanks
<Shadyman> funkyHat: Yeah, i know
<ULffuntu> hey whazzup sirgroik
<Shadyman> funkyHat: It's close, though. Maybe.
<mcjerry> Wilf: how 's i goin dude?
<SirGrok> ...I am trying to write to a SATA sick on my machine, and it is giving me all sorts of trouble. I can write to all of my other mounted drives, and they are all set up the same in fstab, but I just can't write to the SATA one (I have been able to before... I don't think that I changed anything though, which is the funniest part)
<SirGrok> disk**
<owner_> how do I sudo?
* ardchoille thinks maybe he doesn't want to play Far Cry after all
<MasterTsunami> lol
<SirGrok> owner_, typ[e sudo thenh your command.
<MasterTsunami> it's good though :/
<pashaw> happy_man,   http://www.gnome-look.org/
<SirGrok> owner_, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<Shadyman> funkyHat: I just use a sudo terminal :P
<ardchoille> yeah
<Wilf> hey mcjerry, i'm good, you?
<MasterTsunami> you could run HL2 also and some other new games
<poningru> owner_: type in 'sudo <command>'
<Shadyman> !sudo
<ardchoille> yeah, gotta have HL2
<poningru> with <command> portion being what your command is
<poningru> !sudo
<mcjerry> Wilf: was trying to get my dvi camcorder and wintv-pvr-150 card going today
<poningru> +!sudo
<funkyHat> Shadyman, lol, sudo ~/Desktop/blah or sudo ./Desktop/blah would both work :P
<SirGrok> owner_, like "sudo fdisk -l" will list your partitinos on your machine
<Wilf> mcjerry, how'd it go?
<HymnToLife> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<funkyHat> Shadyman, oo... I do occasionally, usually stick with sudo command though
<mcjerry> did ok with the camcorder but ended up restoring backup image after fooling with ivtv modules
<Shadyman> funkyHat: woudln't sudo make ~ look in root's "home"?
<owner_> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<owner_> thats what it says
<funkyHat> Shadyman, I'll just see
<Shadyman> owner_: Get rid of the CD thing now.
<funkyHat> :P
<SirGrok> owner_, what is your command?
<owner_> CD thing?
<owner_> its
* Shadyman falls down.
<owner_> owner@owner:~/Desktop$
<funkyHat> Shadyman, no :)
<sethk> Shadyman, make does not take a directory name as a target
<Shadyman> funkyHat: I fail :)
<Shadyman> sethk: Make?
<sethk> Shadyman, there is an argument for that, but it isn't what you want to do
* SirGrok needs someone to help him with his problem!
<Shadyman> sethk: I must have missed something.
<SirGrok> ...I am trying to write to a SATA sick on my machine, and it is giving me all sorts of trouble. I can write to all of my other mounted drives, and they are all set up the same in fstab, but I just can't write to the SATA one (I have been able to before... I don't think that I changed anything though, which is the funniest part)
<funkyHat> sethk, I don't think that's what Shadyman meant lol
<sethk> Shadyman, maybe not, but it _is_ what he said.  :)
<owner_>  syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<funkyHat> sethk, make was 'cause' rather than the program make ;)
* Shadyman falls down.
<owner_> i tried agian and thats what happend
<Shadyman> what are you typing?
<owner_>  sudo <command>
<oldguy> SirGrok: my usb stick decided to become read only too if thtat is whata yu mean
<funkyHat> Oh dear
<Shadyman> ...
* Shadyman dies.
<sethk> funkyHat, oh, he thinks sudo will pick up roots environment
<funkyHat> sethk, ya
<pashaw> sethk,  yes   he used ~ as seperator
<funkyHat> Shadyman, sudo is more like su rather than su -
<Aesop> Hey
<SirGrok> That is what I mean. Sorry... I accidently connected.
<funkyHat> pashaw, no, he used ~ to represent home dir
<SirGrok> What did you do to make it writeable?!
<Aesop> Anyone know how to make GNome not treat alt-click as a drag command?
<SirGrok> This is crazy....
<owner_> i'm new to linux, I started today.. Sorry if I don't know alot.. =P
<Shadyman> funkyHat: All i said was as Sudo, ~ wouldn't be your user's home, it'd be root's home.
<funkyHat> Aesop, system > preferences > window
<SirGrok> owner, what are you trying to do with that command?
<Aesop> Thank yeh
<Shadyman> funkyHat: If i'm wrong, then ok :)
<data_grrr> Hi, I need help here. Can i re-write a DVD with default Ubuntu 5.10 br. ?
<owner_> so if I need to see the root, I type: sudo <root>?
<funkyHat> Shadyman, ya, I know :D Noone else does though, It's not you that's wrong anymore :D
<HymnToLife> I'm off to bed
<HymnToLife> good night people :)
<pashaw> owner_,   maybe you should look around more before  running MS apps you could just use those in windows instead
<Shadyman> funkyHat: Oh, ok :)
<lemur> if you need to see the root, try "sudo whoami"
<SirGrok> owner, type sudo whoami
<SirGrok> owner_,  then type just whoami
<SirGrok> Get it?
<pashaw> SirGrok,   hes trying to install windowsmediaplayer
<owner_> not anymore
<dodgyville> Hello
<sethk> Shadyman, even if root's environment were picked up, that still wouldn't work, because ~ is replaced by the shell before invoking a program.  If sudo starts a program, that program won't understand ~ (unless it happens to be a shell script)
<pashaw> owner_,   good for you
<dodgyville> Anyone got an easy way to get nvidia tv-out working in 5.10 ?
<SirGrok> pashaw,  I seeeee.... to connect his iPod to his computer?
<poningru> dodgyville: just restart with the cable plugged in
<pashaw> SirGrok,   no  only movie program he knew  he's new is all
<Aesop> Darn, funy!hat, that didn't help.
<Aesop> I'm trying to play a game that uses ALT-CLick to focus your view
<owner_> How do make wine work then?
<Aesop> And while it's not just moving the window now, ALt-click does nothing
<SirGrok> pashaw, Oh. i thought that you were being sarcastic. Sorry owner_ .
<dodgyville> poningru: Thanks
<ilba7r> owner have you tried opening the application menu> media players> to see if any would open your files
<pashaw> SirGrok,   normally yes
<SirGrok> owner_, Linux has a lot of replacment programs for ones that you are used to... They all do the same thing if not more than the Windows variants.
<owner_> ok thanks SirGrok
<SirGrok> owner_, check out h ttp://ubuntuguide.com download the codec packs, and then check out xine or moplayer.... I use xine.
<pashaw> owner_,   read the wiki also  lots of cool stuff to tweak your system with   youll learn alot also
<SirGrok> owner_, you need codecs to decode certain video files.... it is like a map for how to read things. Once you get those, you should be home sweet home.
<pashaw> !wiki
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<SirGrok> Then grab xine
<chill> yo
<funkyHat> Aesop, damn... you could have a look through Applications > system tools > configuration editor > (apps > metacity)
<Madpilot> SirGrok: see ubotu on the ubuntuguide, and please don't recommend it...
<Aesop> Metacity?
<Aesop> Ok
<happy_man> 32841-Metaplastik.tar.gz: 32841-Metaplastik.tar.gz: cannot execute binary file
<happy_man>  < what is that>
<Aesop> funkyHat: In case it helps, I'm running Second Life through Cedega (Actually, WIneX 3.3.2-1)
<SirGrok> Madpilot, I didn't know that there was an official guide.. I would have pointed there... sorry.
<funkyHat> Aesop, can confuse people I know ;), metacity's job as the window manager includes global keybindings
<poningru> happy_man: what are you trying to do?
<MarcN> happy_man:  tar zxvf 32*.tar.gz to unpack the file
<pashaw> owner_,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<happy_man> trying to install a theme
<MarcN> happy_man: a tar.gz file is sort of like a zip file.
<Aesop> I'm willing to bet that its Cedegas fault
<Madpilot> owner_: have a look here for replacement apps in Linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<poningru> happy_man: just right click on it
<poningru> and extract
<funkyHat> Aesop, yeah, it could well be that Cedega isn't handling the keyboard properly
<owner_> SirGrok, it was ubuntuguide.org not .com =P
<uber_spaced> what's the name of the kernel devel package?
<happy_man> Then how do I apply a theme
<SirGrok> Can anyone help me with my problem? My SATA drive decided to make itself read only all of a sudden. It is configured just like all of my other drives, but I can't write to the thing.
<Aesop> funkyHat: Ja, especially since it ignores the keypad. >_<
<uber_spaced> if I wanted to compile ze kernel?
<Stormx2> In the installer, can it resize NTFS partitions?
<SirGrok> owner_, doesn't matter anywho, I pointed you to the totally wrong place... try http://help.ubuntu.com
<funkyHat> Aesop, tried numlock? ;) heh heh
<apokryphos> Stormx2: so it claims
<Aesop> funkyHat: Yeh
<funkyHat> sorry, lol
<Aesop> Tried cycling it as well
<Stormx2> apokryphos: That a yes or a no >.<
<dodgyville> Hello
<apokryphos> Stormx2: I haven't ever tried it; meant to be able to, yes.
<dodgyville> I restarted, but there's no tv-out option in totem.
<dodgyville> (it's still grayed)
<benplaut> my grandma's computer is behind a DSL router. the ip adress the computer reports is 192.168.xx, but the ip reported from online sites is 77.19.xx... when i'm on the same network, i can FreeNX into her machine using the 192 address. how would i connect once i'm back in hawaii? i'm assuming i need some sort of port forwarding, but i have no clue. (both amchines are running ubuntu)
<funkyHat> Stormx2, I found that breezy's version of the nfts libraries wouldn't do what I wanted, but knoppix 3.9 has a slightly newer version and managed to resize a couple of NTFS partitions just fine
<Shadyman> benplaut: You'd need to use 77.19.xx.xx
<paulproteus|lapt> benplaut: You have to configure the DSL router.
<Shadyman> benplaut: And you'd need some kinda port forwarding, yeah.
<paulproteus|lapt> For FreeNX, set port 22 to go to your computer.
<Madpilot> benplaut: you'll need to use port forwarding on her router
<paulproteus|lapt> I mean, to her computer.
<Stormx2> funkyHat: nevermind. I'll just give this guy partition magic lol
<MarcN> paulproteus|lapt: port 22 is the ssh port.
<poningru> !tell happy_man about theme
<poningru> !themes
<paulproteus|lapt> MarcN: I know.  FreeNX is tunneled over SSH by default.
<poningru> !tell happy_man about themes
<funkyHat> Stormx2, aww... and pass up the opportunity to introduce them to another great open source tool?
<WebLOCH> send me an angel.
<MarcN> paulproteus|lapt: ah.
<paulproteus|lapt> MarcN: This is the kind of thing you would want to test.
<Wilf> what command do i type into terminal to find my kernal version?
<Phandy> hey, I heard I can get technical support about ubuntu here?
<ions|T22> I just installed Hoary on this thinkpad and I can't get any FF extensions to install
<paulproteus|lapt> Phandy: That's right.
<MarcN> Wilf: uname -a
<Stormx2> funkyHat: like what? ;-)
<ions|T22> it's a fresh install
<paulproteus|lapt> ions|T22: Install Breezy first.
<Wilf> thanks MarcN
<data_grrr> can i re-write DVD on Ubuntu,  Anybody knows? only with its DVD tools?
<Phandy> Paulproteus: can I just ask a question?
<uber_spaced> What is the name of the apt package that installs the kernel source files?
<happy_man> ty poningru
<ions|T22> I hate Breezy
<poningru> happy_man: yep
<slide> It hates you!
<ions|T22> runs very very very poorly on my workstation
<ions|T22> it sure does
<slide> hehe
<funkyHat> Stormx2.... knoppix..... :P
<ions|T22> Hoary and I get along though
<poningru> ions|T22: what does it say?
<paulproteus|lapt> MarcN:  *Easiest* would be if instead you connected her computer directly to the Internet rather than using the router.
<poningru> ions|T22: any errors I mean
<poningru> ions|T22: also what version of firefox do you run?
<ions|T22> I click install then it just sits at the little extensions window
<ions|T22> 1.07
<MarcN> paulproteus|lapt: wrong person.  routers with port forwarding is probably what anyone wants.
<poningru> ions|T22: what xpi are you trying to install?
<ions|T22> Hoary with default sources.list
<ions|T22> adblock
<poningru> yeah but which version?
<paulproteus|lapt> benplaut:  *Easiest* would be if instead you connected her computer directly to the Internet rather than using the router.
<ions|T22> oh one sec
<poningru> cause adblock the latest one is only installable for 1.5
<poningru> firefox 1.5
<ions|T22> https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=10&application=firefox that one
<Shadyman> Hey guys? I've got gnome set up with next, previous, play, pause buttons, etc, how do i get them to work with Rhythmbox?
<uber_spaced> should I use the kernel-tree or the kernel-source?
<ions|T22> it says Requires: Firefox: 0.7 - 1.6a1
<Stormx2> funkyHat: Whats easier, sending him a smallish pirated tool to get it done so he can get on ubuntu faster, or making him download, burn, and boot up knoppix
<Stormx2> funkyHat: I rest my case ^_^
<ions|T22> but other extensions fail too
<Madpilot> Shadyman: if you mean keyboard buttons, shouldn't Rythymbox pick up gnome's keymapping?
<ions|T22> like noscript
<funkyHat> Stormx2, you win -_-
<Shadyman> Madpilot: That's what i mean.
<poningru> ions|T22: um I dont think addons lets you in if you have 1.0.7
<funkyHat> :P
<Phandy> hey, can anyone tell me if the i386 version of Ubuntu will work on my AMD athlon PC?
<Stormx2> o.O
<ions|T22> hmmm
<ions|T22> poopy
<ions|T22> ok
<poningru> ions|T22: you sure you didnt change the user agent or something?
<Shadyman> Phandy: Yes. i386 will work on most anything.
<Stormx2> Phandy: Works on mine.
<Madpilot> Phandy: yes, it will - you can upgrade to the K7 kernel after install if you want
<ions|T22> nope
<poningru> ions|T22: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=774
<ions|T22> fresh install, I changed nothing
<poningru> try installing from there
<Phandy> ok, thanks
<poningru> ions|T22: dont worry its trustworthy
<Madpilot> Shadyman: I don't have a multimedia keyboard myself, but I'm surprised Rythymbox doesn't pick up the keys - check bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<ions|T22> I click the link and nothing happens
<poningru> ions|T22: go to edit->pref
<poningru> under contents
<poningru> make sure you have allow extensions to be installed checked
<dodgyville> When I run nvtv the output on the television has a weird scrambling effect (small lines everywhere), and the image on the monitor is completely scrambled.
<poningru> dodgyville: you sure the cable is good?
<poningru> dodgyville: that was the problem for me
<rabbit1> in fstab, if I have defaults in the options list, and I also specify user, does user overwrite the nouser from defaults??
<_jeff> hery guys
<dodgyville> poningru: Good question. I think it's ok, because I can plug a video camera in no probs.
<Shadyman> hey _jeff
<_jeff> how do i uninstall ubuntu on my dual boot xp system?
<_jeff> windows really needs the other hard drive
<SirGrok> I am told, that my drive is read only, although when I run "mount" I get an output saying that it is "rw" (read/writeable" I didn't do anything to make it all  of a sudden do this, or so I think. "Sudo chown -R jeff /media/Music" won't even do it.
<ilba7r> _jeff did you install grub on your MBR
<funkyHat> _jeff, put your windows XP installer CD in, wait for it to get to the second prompt (the one after press any key to boot), reboot and take the CD out
<rizo> alright i fixed my hibernate, now im working on suspend to memory. it works but after resuming everything is slow T_T
<_jeff> MBR?
<_jeff> funkyhat: what does that do?
<MasterTsunami> should i enable universe and multiverse on dapper?
<Shadyman> ooh dumb question again, what's the command for the system log?
<rabbit1> in fstab, if I have defaults in the options list, and I also specify user, does user overwrite the nouser from defaults??
<poningru> dodgyville: hmm ic
<funkyHat> _jeff, it resets the boot section of your hard drive, making it boot windows
<_jeff> funkyhat: just by putting in the cd it resets the boot sector permanently?
<rabbit1> funkyHat: how could _jeff make the drive visible under windows to get it back?
<funkyHat> _jeff, yes (not exactly permanent, you can use the ubuntu live CD or another linux live CD to restore grub)
<_jeff> rabbit1: im just trying to get rid of grub so that i can remove ubuntu by repartitioning without messing up my boot
<navarone> _jeff what happened?
<poningru> _jeff: yeah it will get rid of your mbr
<funkyHat> rabbit1, _jeff access the other drive from computer management console > disc management
<poningru> err reset your mbr for win control
<ions|T22> I added the site to be allowed to download software and still nothing
<_jeff> funkyhat: ok thanks man, im gonna try that
<_jeff> poningru: what MBR?
<_jeff> poningru: what is MBR?
<hangfire> master boot record
<funkyHat> _jeff, master boot record
<ilba7r> _jeff Master boot record
<Beccara> i'm having some issues installing ubuntu server on a compaq dl580
<Beccara> Debian install's fine and boots
<navarone> _jeff the mbr tell the computer what os(s) resides on computer and where and what to boot
<Beccara> but ubuntu loads grub and hangs saying /dev/ida/c0d0p1 is not found
<dwhsix> (this may be offtopic) -- does it make sense that using Sound Juicer I would only get 4x when ripping CDs, when I read perf #s for my CD player of anywhere from 16x on up?
<hangfire> well it cant find your ida device
<Beccara> i figure that much, but i dont understand why since the installer find it and allows me to partition it
<Viper550> Anyone use the ubuntu-art list?
<chmod775> I folks how do I install the new firefox 1.5
<chmod775> ?
<Viper550> link in a sec...
<funkyHat> dwhsix, it could be related to your DMA settings
<hangfire> I had the same problem with FreeBSD, I dont know
<funkyHat> I noticed they aren't set up optimally when ubuntu is installed...
<Viper550> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283
<Shadyman> !firefox15
<ubotu> it has been said that firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<Beccara> it just seems strange since debian works 100%
<dwhsix> funkyHat:can you be more specific?  what should I look at?
<Viper550> I tried that and it worked!
<funkyHat> dwhsix, sorry, I can't, as I can't remember how to do the DMA stuff... can anyone help with this please?
<Viper550> Trust me, on Linux, not everything is point and click...:)
<sethk> Beccara, you have to load a driver, although I don't know the specific driver
<dwhsix> (and right now on the current CD it's only getting 1.8x... hmm...)
<funkyHat> enabling DMA for all devices that support it...
<Stormx2> from windows xp, would it be possible to resize the NTFS partition?
<Beccara> cqqarray, i know
<ElitePete> anyone have the link for the list of windows programs and the linux equvilant?
<hangfire> but how would you load a driver when you havent even installed the OS?
<Beccara> the trouble is it hangs at boot, before modules.conf is even loaded
<funkyHat> Stormx2, with partitionmagic, yes, otherwise not the system one... I don't know about others
<Beccara> i'm guessing i would need to recompile the kerenl and have the driver not as a module
<dwhsix> aha, let me try looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<funkyHat> Beccara, sata hard drive right?
<funkyHat> Beccara, sorry, not awake enough to find where your question started
<Beccara> no
<Viper550> Wanna know the funniest quote a Linux app has said to me?
<Beccara> compaq scsi array in a DL580
<Beccara> funkyHat, works fine in debain standard install
<ElitePete> anyone have the link for the list of windows programs and the linux equvilant?
<bobbyd> hi
<Beccara> but seems that ubuntu dosnt have it compiled in
<Viper550> Wondering what this quote is?
<bobbyd> can anyone suggest a good webhost running linux?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ElitePete about equivalents
<btdown> hostrocket.com has been good for me...
<ElitePete> ty nalioth
<data_grrr> How can i change the permissions of cdrom0 directory? to re-write a cd. i am very new.
<ilba7r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Viper550> "Please define some command" -fbpanel
<funkyHat> Beccara, have what compiled in?
<Beccara> the cpqarray module
<MarcN>  Beccara: ubuntu on a proliant?  Why?
<Beccara> which i find strange for the server ubuntu installer but i've seen stranger things
<funkyHat> ah
<Beccara> mainly ubuntus redhat cluster packages
<Beccara> and its general wider range of packages
<funkyHat> than debian?
<Beccara> yes
<funkyHat> oh
* funkyHat must be getting behind the times
<Beccara> add in "universe" to the apt list and bang, precompiled redhat cluster suite packages
<Viper550> Let's Linux
<Beccara> including GFS support
<Viper550> I meant Let's Linux Engrish!
<funkyHat> Beccara, oki, I wasn't aware that ubuntu (even with the universe and multiverse repositories) had a bigger / wider selection than debian
<funkyHat> :)
<Beccara> well thats just personal view, it seems that whenever i need something ubuntu has it if debian dosnt
<Viper550> Can we talk about this funny thing I saw on Fbpanel?
<nalioth> Viper550: funny goes in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<happy_man> who here plays anygame with punkbuster in it?
<Beccara> i might just install the debian kernel berfore reboot and let that load, kernel dosnt matter since i  will be loading xen kernel as soon as it boots
<hangfire> I do
<happy_man> hangfire: can you  tell me how you got your punkbuster to work?
<happy_man> hangfire: because it seems i only can enable the server side but not the client side
<johnsie2k> how do you make a prgram run every time you start gnome?
<ions|T22> well, I managed to install Warty instead of Hoary cause I'm a moron
<ions|T22> that could be the source of my FF woes
<hangfire> well in Battlefield 1942 you have to go into the multiplayer screen and activate the punkbuster button
<poningru> chmod775: did you get your answer?
<poningru> chmod775: regarding the firefox1.5
<chmod775> no poningru
<chmod775> ?
<poningru> !tell chmod775 about firefox1.5
<happy_man> hangfire: any special way you installed the game?
<poningru> !theme
<ubotu> Not a clue, poningru
<happy_man> hangfire: because the only thing i did was copy the files from my cd and put them on my desktop, made a folder on my desktop by myself
<johnsie2k> !tell johnsie2k about firefox 1.5
<poningru> !theme is <reply> see !themes
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<johnsie2k> !tell johnsie2k about firefox1.5
<hangfire> no, just remember to install punkbuster before the game install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell johnsie2k about firefox15
<happy_man> hangfire: install punkbuster before the game??
<poningru> !tell johnsie2k about firefox1.5
<hangfire> yes, you have to
<johnsie2k> thanks :_)
<sobersabre> hi. trying to make-kpkg. I forgot the flag that renames the standard kernel_image target into Ubuntu's linux-image ... ( something with 'stem' ) can somebody remind me ?
<happy_man> hangfire: can you please guide me how
<fevel> can anyone help me listen to radio on xmms?
<sobersabre>  !tell sobersabre about firefox1.5
<johnsie2k> Hmmmm will they ever release FF 1.5 as a deb?
<johnsie2k> I'm lazy
<hangfire> there is nothing to guide, if the game requires punkbuster, it will have a punkbuster install automatically before the game install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sobersabre about firefox15
<inv_Arp> fevel: xmms support radio?
<Stormx2> johnsie2k: xD it takes about 10 minutes to install without a deb
<_jeff> hey guys
<nalioth> johnsie2k: probably not until dapper
<fevel> inv_Arp, i wish it did
<fevel> inv_Arp, is there anyway to listen to radio on ubuntu??
<_jeff> inv_arp: yeah xmms supports radio streams,
<sobersabre> somebody better tell me about kernel make-kpkg question...
<johnsie2k> but will it auto upgrade like deb if i do that?
<coz> have root owned file on desktop copied from flash drive. I cannot delete it
<_jeff> inv_arp: try stream tuner with xmms, its a pretty cool combination
<inv_Arp> _jeff: think he means like from a radio card
<fevel> _jeff, is it in the ubuntu repositories??
<_jeff> inv_arp: lol ok
<coz> have tried chown -R username /home/username/Desktop/filename
<coz> nothing no such file or directory
<sobersabre> another q: how well is nforce4 chipset supported under linux ? I have an amd64 machine and it shows many unknown devices in lspci for that chipset.
<johnsie2k> yeah streamtuner is great
<fevel> inv_Arp, no...from the net
<fevel> i have no radio card
<inv_Arp> oh streams
<inv_Arp> just get the .pls file
<_jeff> fevel: i think i saw something in 'Add Applications' about tuning into fm radio with ur radio card
<fevel> i have no card
<chmod775> thankx poningru
<_jeff> fevel: are you talking about internet radio?
<fevel> yes
<fevel> in rindows I used winamp
<inv_Arp> fevel:  just run the .pls file
<_jeff> fevel: ok yeah, get streamtuner in 'Add Applications' and check it out
<fevel> inv_Arp, where do I get those??
<johnsie2k> You;re misisng the media library right?
<coz> also get streamripper to record to the harddrive
<inv_Arp> fevel: oh i use shoutcast  its right in their site
<_jeff> fevel: it allows you to browse shoutcast radio stations and opens them in xmms
<nalioth> fevel: when you're at shoutcast right click on the 'play now' button and 'save as'
<johnsie2k> but streamtuner has all the shoutcast stations
<_jeff> fevel: yeah you could go to the site too
<slew> hi, i need to change the owner of an entire drive from root to me, how would i do this from the command line?
<nalioth> slew: you will break your machine if you do that
<_jeff> fevel: its just not built into xmms to browse streams
<coz> chown -R username location
<coz> I believe
<centOGG> yeah
<nalioth> coz: you will break a machine changing all the perms
<Shadyman> Oh weird, my volume control buttons for Gnome control the master volume. It seems though that PCM volume doesn't go through Master though, so it doesnt do anything.
<coz> I didn't ask the question
<slew> ok, what if i wanted users and groups to have just r/w but no eXecute?
<coz> just answered it
<johnsie2k> Anyone know how to make a program start every time gnome starts?
<coz> I think he wants to change the ownership of an external drive
<nalioth> coz: so you are gonna give an answer that will render a machine unusable w/o a warning?
<slew> right sorry external drive i ment to put
<centOGG> slew: look for 'sessions' in the menubar
<nalioth> coz: we have very new users to *nix here, don't assume anything
<rabbit1> How do I setup fstab properly to mount an ntfs drive read only ??
<poningru> johnsie2k: go to systems
<coz> nalioth I believe he wants to change ownership of external drive
<rabbit1> Specifically, what should my fstab entry be like?
<poningru> johnsie2k: err systems->preferences->session
<centOGG> i mean johnsie2k, sorry
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rabbit1 about ntfs
<coz> ok
<coz> nalioth perhaps you can help me
<slew> could i put chown -R 766 slew /dev/hdd?
<fevel> thanks for the help guys...never knew about shoutcast
<coz> I have a root owned file on the dekstop copied from flash drive
<fevel> that really got rid of winamp
<coz> need to delet it but cannot get to it
<johnsie2k> thanks
<poningru> johnsie2k: take a look at the last tab
<cafuego> slew: Probably not, if it's not a Linux filesystem.
<johnsie2k> cheers pong :-)
<poningru> coz: start a terminal
<coz> already there
<cafuego> slew: Check the uid, gid and umask options in 'man fstab'.
<poningru> coz: type in cd ~/Desktop
<poningru> now
<coz> there
<slew> ok
<slew> cool
<poningru> sudo rm -r name_of_file
<poningru> coz: is it a file or a folder?
<slew> if i need to change the params of an entire linux dir to just user and group gets r/w but no X how would i do that from the command line?
<coz> folder
<fevel> hey guys, im having trouble synching with ntpdate servers
<nalioth> coz i've had users in here who HAVE changed all the file permissions to their users on their system (and then wonder why it doesnt work)
<poningru> yeah it will take a care of it
<fevel> can anyone give me a hand?'
<coz> Ok noliath
<nalioth> coz cd into the folder
<johnsie2k> what with fevel?
<poningru> fevel: a time thing?
<coz> hold on
<coz> no such file or directory
<fevel> poningru, yes, my clock is not updated
<nalioth> coz: then it must be gone.
<johnsie2k> Hey does anyone know why my keyboard dies sometime when I select text and then hit backspace?
<poningru> fevel: right click
<cafuego> slew: rwX (that only preserves x on dirs, it doesn't add one)
<coz> no it is definately there it  it has only root access
<poningru> fevel: right click on the time
<poningru> and adjust
<fevel> poningru, but that would make me right click every season
<poningru> enter in your password
<fevel> im a very lazy person
<coz> I can get into the folder to see its contents
<poningru> fevel: no it would synchronize ever time
<coz> I cannot erase the folder
<silverblade> Who know what is Wine ?
<navarone> fevel perhaps you chose the wronf os...<s>
<coz> wine is emulator
<johnsie2k> no it's not :-p
<fevel> got the time synched...thanks again
<sobersabre> silverblade: wine is 'WINdows Emulator'
<poningru> ferrox: yep
<silverblade> yes i know
<sobersabre> silverblade: there is commercial product called 'crossover office' based on wine.
<silverblade> but i dont know how get it
<navarone> silverblade,  apt-get install wine ?
<sobersabre> silverblade: wine you can install via the apt/synaptic whatever tool
<poningru> !tell silverblade about wine
<silverblade> ok...
<poningru> silverblade: that should help you out a lot more
<sobersabre> crossover office is a software you can buy. costs about 30$ ( I actually don't remember )
<chmod775> poningru, I get a  chrome registration error after installing firefox 1.5
<chmod775> ?
<WebLOCH> sobersabre, I thought WINE stood for Wine Is Not a windows Emulator
<slew> cafuego-> so at the end its chown -R slew rw /data?
<poningru> chmod775: dont worry about it
<chmod775> sobersabre, u can download the hacked version of crossover
<chmod775> ?
<poningru> chmod775: just restart
<navarone> If you install wine are you immediately able to run windows program you have installed on windows partion...or must you first "install" progs thru wine in linux?
<poningru> firefox
<sobersabre> WebLOCH:  :)
<chmod775> poningru, u mean restart the system
<poningru> navarone: the latter
<chmod775> or just firefox
<sobersabre> chmod775: you can rape your relatives too
<poningru> chmod775: no just firefox
<chmod775> sobersabre, mind ur language ?
<navarone> poningru, is wine compatible with all windows versions? I have win2k pro...
<Stormx2> Friend is creating a 5gb FAT partition in partition magic for swapping data between ubuntu and windows. It asked him, primary or logical? he already has a 45gb NTFS partition on the disk.
<Stormx2> Which should he select, primary or logical?
<fevel> navarone, you must install the softs...i suggest cedega for games and crossover office for apps
<navarone> logical
<Stormx2> Your time starts.... nowwww
<sethk> Stormx2, primary
<chmod775> cool fixed
<Stormx2> o.O
<sobersabre> chmod775: mind yours
<Stormx2> Im getting conflicing answers
<sethk> Stormx2, don't use logical unless you are out of primaries
<panana> heartB //
<poningru> navarone: I think so but not sure
<sethk> Stormx2, if you won't need to create additional partitions, then definitely primary
<nalioth> chmod775: we don't advocate anything illegal in here
<silverblade> navarone: can u give me a link for download WINE please
<chmod775> I am sorry nalioth
<nalioth> sobersabre: please be civil
<Stormx2> sethk: He needs to add ubuntu partitions
<navarone> silverblade, just go to termianl and type "apt-get install wine"
<poningru> silverblade: take a look at the msg ubotu sent you
<sobersabre> nalioth: I am only mamal :(
<Stormx2> sethk: he's leaving 10gb unallocated for that
<sethk> Stormx2, how many?
<panana> where i should set PATH to environmenting java
<Stormx2> sethk: 1 ext3 one swap.
<sethk> Stormx2, if you are going to need more than four, total, then you will have to use logical.
<sethk> Stormx2, but if you only need 4 or fewer, make them all primary
<navarone> silver put a "sudo" in front of that
<sobersabre> panana: depends on your system. is it a multi-user system with many versions of java ?
<chmod775> I did'nt know this. But people could be a bit polite
<chmod775> and decent
<Phocion> hey all I got NDISWRAPPER to successfully install my wireless card driver.  "ifup wlan0" returns "No DHCPOFFERS received." error.  anyone know why????????????????
<sobersabre> chmod775: I am sorry, I am not polite, it is true. but I am decent.
<johnsie2k> Does anyone know why I get a weird delay when I start a program?
<sethk> johnsie2k, without any more information than that?  Of course not
<sobersabre> chmod775: I only meant this: both acts are related, and illegal.
<panana> sobersabre : i have netbeans and eclipse work, but its so slowly
<chmod775> Did I tell you that that u were not decent
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> lol
<sobersabre> panana: It has nothing to do with version of java.
<sobersabre> panana: how many GB of memory do you have ?
<johnsie2k> well I click the icon to start a program and it takes longer than expected to start up. It's kinda like it pauses during loading.  Anyone know why?
<_jeff> i have a question guys, but its a little off channel topic
<poningru> johnsie2k: the toothfairy did it
<WebLOCH> Can anyone suggest a decent tool for formatting a USB pen drive?
<sethk> sobersabre, that isn't exactly true, although the performance differences are small
<panana> sobersabre : 128 :)
<sethk> WebLOCH, you use the same tools as you use to format anything else
<poningru> johnsie2k: sorry dude still too little info
<ElitePete> question: i have a broken xbox, if i took the HD out could i use it on a mainstream PC ?
<sobersabre> panana: this is far less than needed.
<sethk> WebLOCH, there areno device specific tools
<_jeff> i have an orange shirt, i want that orange shirt to be white. what can i do to make it white?
<poningru> you would have to start up the program in a terminal
<poningru> see if it gives some error msg or something
<centOGG> bleach
<sethk> _jeff, white out
<panana> sobersabre : recomended ?
<WebLOCH> seth_k I just did and i think I have killed the pendrive, so I want advice on what to use aside from Ubuntus defacto "Disk MAnager"
<sobersabre> panana: 128 GB ?! this is enough!
<WebLOCH> sethk I just did and i think I have killed the pendrive, so I want advice on what to use aside from Ubuntus defacto "Disk MAnager"
<Stormx2> _jeff: Vomit?
<_jeff> centogg: i have bleached it but its still a little orange
<chmod775> poningru, how do I update firefox
<sethk> WebLOCH, if you were going to format it, there is nothing to kill
<_jeff> stormx2: what?
<chmod775> it ;s greyed out help->check for updates
<chmod775> ?
<sethk> WebLOCH, depends on what type of file system you want on it
<panana> sobersabre : RAM or HardDisk ?
<centOGG> i dunno bleach it again?
<_jeff> stormx2: no its an orange shirt that i want to be white, its not a riddle or anything
<dodgyville> Hello
<sobersabre> panana: It depends on: which windows manager you run, how much swap you have, how fast HD you have, and how many other programs run at the same time.
<sethk> chmod775, probably you don't have privileges to install updates
<sobersabre> panana: RAM.
<ElitePete> question: i have a broken xbox, if i took the HD out could i use it on a mainstream PC ?
<chmod775> ok
<Stormx2> _jeff: OK
<Stormx2> _jeff: Drink milk and vomit
<sethk> ElitePete, sure.  it might or might not work, but you can use it.
<sethk> ElitePete, odds are it is an ordinary ide drive
<WebLOCH> sethk regardless of what you know to be true, the drive just died after trying to format it with ext3, so could you please advise on a suitable formatting application
<sobersabre> ElitePete: if the hard disk is not broken...
<Shadyman> ElitePete: Maybe not\
<ElitePete> Ok it's definantly a broken xbox, i know it's the lens not the HD
<sethk> WebLOCH, I format mine with ext3, as in:  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<navarone> panana...more ram the better...since adding additional 256mb ram I have not touched swap
<ElitePete> so im gonna crack it open
<_jeff> centogg: so if i bleach it enough it will come out completely white?
<Shadyman> ElitePete: You'd have to format it, because it uses microsoft's encrypted FAT-type
<sethk> WebLOCH, but what I meant was, you didn't kill it, regardless of what you may think
<ElitePete> Shadyman, that should be easy enough
<sethk> WebLOCH, most likely if you remove it and reinsert it, it will automount
<WebLOCH> sethk it worked before i started, now it has an unmountable fs
<Shadyman> ElitePete: Yeah
<WebLOCH> sethk i tried that
<sobersabre> navarone: which desktop are you working with  ? gnome/kde/something else like ion3 ?
<panana> sobersabre : my Swap 1.5 gb
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, whats up with the xbox?
<navarone> gnome sabre
<sethk> WebLOCH, then you may have partitioned the entire device
<Shadyman> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<sobersabre> panana: and what is the size of your memory ?
<sethk> WebLOCH, which is ok, but requires a slightly different mount statement
<panana> sobersabre : 128 mb
<sethk> WebLOCH, so, try, if it is sda,  mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /media/wherever
<WebLOCH> sethk, any advice on how to reformat to fat32 ?
<sobersabre> panana: this is bad.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, just a broken xbox i want to take the HD from
<sethk> WebLOCH, if you want to be able to read it in windows you should partition it first with fdisk
<sethk> WebLOCH, then use mkfs.vfat
<chmod775> problem solved
<sobersabre> for N mb of RAM you need about 2-2.5N mb of swap.
<sethk> WebLOCH, so create one partition, and if it is sda, do  mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<chmod775> Does anyone know how can I install jre for firefox
<chmod775> ?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, by default xbox hard drives are locked, you will need to unlock it whilst it is in that xbox to use it externally
<sobersabre> because disk is very slow comparing to memory.
<Shadyman> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sobersabre> chmod775: you install java package. unrelated to ff
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, AHH i cant just format it? because this xbox wont read cd's
<WebLOCH> ElitePete fraid not
<chmod775> k
<Shadyman> sobersabre: You still have to tell FF about it, though.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, anyway to get a linux distro on this POS? remember it wont read cds
<Shadyman> the wiki talks about how though
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you will need to unlock it, or at least obtain the key so that you can unlock it on a pc
<ubuntuvm> can anyone help me? I've just installed ubuntu 'breezy badger' on a VMware VM and it all went smoothly but it didn't give me the option to set the root passwd. Now I can't access root at all.... Any help would be appreciated
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, is it modded yet ?
<benplaut> my grandma's computer is behind a DSL router. the ip adress the computer reports is 192.168.xx, but the ip reported from online sites is 77.19.xx... when i'm on the same network, i can FreeNX into her machine using the 192 address. how would i connect once i'm back in hawaii? i'm assuming i need some sort of port forwarding, but i have no clue. (both amchines are running ubuntu)
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, no
<Shadyman> ubuntuvm: There is no root.
<Shadyman> !root
<benplaut> sorry if someone answered before, i had to go
<sobersabre> Shadyman: you don't tell it to FF specifically, you tell it to user's environment. so everybody know of it.
<jbroome> !tell ubuntuvm about sudo
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you can do a memorycard softmod
<ubuntuvm> i kno about sudo
<panana> sobersabre : what's your language preference to developing linux in poor office like this
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, will i need to use cd's at some point?
<jbroome> !tell ubuntuvm aboutroot
<sobersabre> Shadyman: there is root. sudo su -
<ubuntuvm> so I just use sudo, no root access
<cafuego> benplaut: Dammit!
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, not if you have a usb stick/memory card handy
<WebLOCH> sethk, mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdf1
<jbroome> !tell ubuntuvm about root
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i have a usb stick?
<Shadyman> sobersabre: I know, but it is not a "login"
<cafuego> sobersabre: 'sudo -i' is a lot less typing.
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, how do i mod it ;-)
<Shadyman> from the boot screen
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, do you have an adapter to allow you to use it with the xbox ?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, no
<benplaut> cafuego: ?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, then im afraid you still cant mod it
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i want to get some use out of this badboy
<ubuntuvm> ummmm.... why is this exaclty? (first time ubuntu user)
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i wonder how i get a mem card..
<WebLOCH> you will need an adapter or to use a replacement dvd drive temporarily
<cafuego> ubuntuvm: Indeed. Your user account can run 'sudo -i' for a root shell or 'sudo <command>' to run anything as root.
<nalioth> sobersabre: ubuntu doesnt ship with an active root account for a reason. please respect that reason when giving advice. (using a root account causes problems with ubuntu)
<cafuego> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, i have a dvd drive
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, is it an xbox one?
<sobersabre> panana: what do you mean ? native language or programming language ?
<ubuntuvm> fair enuff... thanks for your help
<cafuego> ubuntuvm: Read And Thou Shallst Learn
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, no ;-)
<ubuntuvm> no time... no time...
<ubuntuvm> ;)
<sethk> WebLOCH, if you really typed sdf1, then that's wrong
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, then that is academic im afraid haha, unless its reflashable with an xdvds bios
<sobersabre> nalioth: I've had no problems whatsoever... so I am talking only wth "MHO"
<WebLOCH> sethk, thats what it was listed as when using it earlier
<sethk> WebLOCH, did you run fdisk on it first?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, so what do i need to get to run Linux on this puppy/
<cafuego> sobersabre: You don't have the same setup as everyone else.
<sethk> WebLOCH, remember I told you that you had likely formatted the entire device instead of a partition
<nalioth> sobersabre: MHO would make ubuntu devs shriek and run in insane circle. therefore i advise ubuntu methods in here
<sethk> WebLOCH, to format the entire device, use /dev/sdf
<WebLOCH> sethk   /dev/sdf1   *           1        1013     1021072+   6  FAT16
<chmod775> there an mozilla-jre plugin in repositroty
<panana> sobersabre : which one is the best
<sobersabre> nalioth: which problems can arise ? ( me is curious mamal )
<chmod775> I get an j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Depends: gsfonts-x11 but it is not installable
<sethk> WebLOCH, yes, that's before you erased it
<WebLOCH> Sethk, no thats the output NOW
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sobersabre about root
<nalioth> sobersabre: read the wiki article
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, so what do i need to get to run Linux on this puppy/
<chmod775> which package should I install
<sethk> WebLOCH, then it is formatted
<chmod775> ?
<navarone> fat16?
<sethk> WebLOCH, so you can mount it
<WebLOCH> sethk, then i did indeed kill it
<chmod775> gsfonts-x11 does'nt exists
<WebLOCH> sethk please advise, im lost
<chmod775> ?
<sethk> WebLOCH, formatting something is hardly killing it
<sethk> WebLOCH, I thought you wanted to format it
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you will need a memcard adapter or to replace the drive temporarily
<panana> sobersabre : usually i used vb6 on windows
<Shadyman> !dappy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Shadyman
<sobersabre> panana: which vehicle is the best ? bmw or volvo ? or ferrari ? or tractor ?
<chmod775> !j2re
<ubotu> chmod775: I don't know, could you explain it?
<sethk> WebLOCH, did you use sudo when you did mkfs.vfat?
<dodgyville> I have a zoran video capture card in my computer, but the driver doesn't seem to load
<WebLOCH> sethk i do. however it appears I dont have a clue, so if you could takle me step by step
<sobersabre> or combine ?
<WebLOCH> sethk yes i used sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chmod775 about java
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, hmm how do i get a memcard adaptor
<navarone> sobersabre, depends on how it is to be used...<s>
<sethk> WebLOCH, ok.  you want to read it in windows?  Is that why you want to use fat32?
<Shadyman> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<dwhsix> btw (back to an earlier topic), turning off CD auto-play in gnome seems to have been the trick to boosting ripping speed to an acceptable 5x... mentioned in a few places in forums
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, you can buy one, or if you have a soldering iron you can make one
<WebLOCH> sethk yeah id like to read it in windows aswell as linux
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, buy, what website ?
<panana> sobersabre : i see
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, dunno for your area of the world, check out http://www.divineo.com
<sobersabre> navarone: you mean you can do everything with any vehicle ?
<sethk> WebLOCH, did you do this:    sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf1    ?
<panana> sobersabre :  (.) (.)
<cafuego> !info gsfonts-x11
<ubotu> gsfonts-x11: (Make Ghostscript fonts available to X11), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.17ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<panana> sobersabre :    ..
<panana> sobersabre :    ---
<WebLOCH> sethk yes
<sobersabre> navarone: how do you carry 2 bars of wood  in the mud with a ferrari ?
<WebLOCH> sethk should i re-attempt it?
<navarone> sobersabre> no I mean that each vehicle is better at cetain things...even if it is possible. I can drive a combine to work...but it will annoy the other drivers and I'll invariably be late
<sethk> WebLOCH, can you paste the error again?
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, and what do i want from that website
<sethk> WebLOCH, sure, try again and paste the error
<sobersabre> but you can drive with a ferrari to the closes tractor owner and pay them :)
<liquidten2> Ok.  To speed up cd rippint the most open up gconf "applications, system tools, configuration editor" and browse to APPS - Sound Juicer - Paranoia.  Set the paranoia level to 0 and the cd will rip much faster, but there will be less error detection and repair
<johnsie2k> anyone know how to speed up the running of a program in gnome?
<rabbit1> I'm trying to setup my fstab file to mount ext3, what's wrong here??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6224
<navarone> sobersabre, If I had a ferrari I'd pay someone else to drive...<s>
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, something that has an xbox controller connector at one end and a usb connector at the other, ill find you one if you give me a sec
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, ok thanks
<sobersabre> navarone: unneccessary.
<sethk> rabbit1, why  0 2  ?
<nalioth> WebLOCH: ElitePete can y'all discuss your xbox mechanics in #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<WebLOCH> sethk it hasnt complained this time
<rabbit1> sethk: the installer did it like that!
<sobersabre> guys, I am trying to build a kernel. how can I create a .deb with the name linux-image ? ( make-kpkg creates a kernel-image package )
<WebLOCH> nalioth, no probs buddy
<navarone> sobersabre, yes...just like this topic...<s>
<rabbit1> sethk: that just means it's in line for fsck or something doesn't it?
<sethk> rabbit1,  it looks reasonable.  what error do you get?
<WebLOCH> ElitePete, move you ass to offtop
<rabbit1> sethk: I can't write to the partition
<sethk> rabbit1, yes, but I've never seen 0 2
<ElitePete> WebLOCH, done
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: Still having troubles with that ACPI computer?
<sethk> rabbit1, even with sudo?
<sobersabre> navarone: what does the topic says ?
<rabbit1> sethk: with sudo I can, but not with my user
<sobersabre> hm s/says/say/
<navarone> sobersabre, I meant the driving topic...try to keep up
<sethk> rabbit1, then you have to change the privileges on the directories and files
<bulio> to install gnome themes, I go on gnome-look.org and download one?
<rabbit1> sethk: the rw doesn't do it?
<bulio> then run theme manager in ubuntu?
<sethk> rabbit1, no, rw just says that it is writable by users that have the correct permissions
<sobersabre> navarone: i am debuggins, compiling a kernel and scratching my a$$ and all this drained my concentration abilities.. sorry.
<sethk> rabbit1, ro means nobody can write it
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: My advice is that you go to the BIOS and hit the "Set to Factory Default" switch.
<paulproteus|lapt> GnarlyBob: That's what fixed the ACPI tables on th eother system.
<sobersabre> navarone: forgot to mention: I am also chatting
<sobersabre> :)
<rabbit1> sethk:  I should use fmask and dmask?
<navarone> lol
<lennox`> can someone explain to me how to use a live cd?
<bulio> do I?
<sethk> rabbit1, not unless there is some reason you can't change the file permissions
<sethk> lennox`, put it in the cd drive and boot it
<rabbit1> sethk:  how do I change permissions?
<Shadyman> lennox`: Put the cd in drive, and reboot.
<sethk> rabbit1, chmod
<lennox`> i did that
<panana> sobersabre :   how many space of RAM used by JRE (precentage) ?
<lennox`> but it still goes to lilo
<navarone> lennox...you need bios to be set to boot cd first
<rabbit1> sethk:  will I have to do that every time I reboot?
<sethk> rabbit1, no, only once
<benplaut> so... i enabled dynamic port forwarding on UPD and TCP port 8888 (i feel very smart saying that, even though i have no clue what it means). will this let FreeNX/ssh work?
<Knowerrors> how do I check if dma is enabled? and how do I enable it?
<danny> hello
<sethk> benplaut, I can't imagine that it would
<panana> sobersabre :  10% or less ?
<lennox`> nava
<benplaut> sethk: then what should i do? :(
<lennox`> do i just set the cdrom as a bootable drive in bios?
<sethk> benplaut, it's possible if freenx forces ssh to use 8888
<lennox`> to allow it to use the live cd
<lennox`> ?
<Shadyman> lennox`: Yes.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Knowerrors about dma
<sethk> benplaut, no, I've never understood why anyone would want to use freenx, so I've never bothered to learn it
<benplaut> sethk: i set it to specifically use 8888, in sshd config and freenx config
<dwhsix> Knowerrors: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<sethk> benplaut, ok, then I suppose, try it
<benplaut> sethk: what woulod you recommend instead?
<Knowerrors> reading it now, just asked ubotu over #in kubuntu
<sethk> benplaut, to do what, exactly?
<benplaut> sethk: remote admin my grandma's computer from about 10,000 miles away :P
<benplaut> and yes, i need a GUI...
<sethk> benplaut, use ssh with the -X flag
<Shadyman> benplaut: Bwahaha
<lennox`> im not too sure about switching to ubuntu fully yet, which is why i'm asking, i'm not that good at linux, i considered getting slackware to run good a feat
<lennox`> ;p
<Shadyman> I'm downloading Dappy livecd2
<chmod775> hey I just deleted the dbboootstrap_settings file in root is that a probelm?
<benplaut> sethk: so... "ssh -X ip.to.her.comp"?
<sethk> benplaut, I admin a machine in taiwan from NY with ssh -X
<Shadyman> lennox`: Ubuntu is way easier to use than slackware
<chmod775> dbbootstrap_settings
<chmod775> ?
<panana> sobersabre :  im a newbie in java can u explain that 2 me?
<sethk> benplaut, right, if the user names match
<benplaut> sethk: what do you mean, if they match?
<sethk> benplaut, if not (the user names don't match, that is), ssh -X user@ip
<benplaut> ok
<chmod775> dbbootstrap_settings
<chmod775> ?
<cafuego> benplaut: Add a -C (compress) as well.
<sethk> benplaut, if you are logged in here as benplaut, say, and there is a benplaut user at the other end, them match
<lennox`> one more question though, is there a console setup at all in ubuntu
<lennox`> or is it all gui
<dodgyville> Alright, I got the zoran v4l driver to load, how can I output video files to it? mplayer doesn't have a zr option available...
<lennox`> i dont like having gui constantly
<Shadyman> Question: If I were to upgrade to dappy, would my Gnome setup be affected?
<rabbit1> sethk: do I need to specify my user?
<benplaut> sethk: so... given using the above port forwarding, and telling ssh on poth comps to listen on port 8888, that would work?
<oxez> lennox`: the install looks like slack's
<lennox`> i know that, i've installed it before
<oxez> lennox`: the same as debian
<sethk> rabbit1, not for chmod.  It depends on how you want to set it up, though
<benplaut> defuego, meet cafuego :)
<lennox`> ah
<cafuego> benplaut: ... and if the local or remote machines are slow, '-c <cipher>' for a less cpu-intensive cipher too.
<Shadyman> Fuego~!
<sethk> benplaut, I suppose, although I can't imagine why you wouldn't just use the default ssh port
<defuego> cafuego Hi
<lennox`> how much do you guys recommend for a swap size?
<oxez> lennox`: I use CLI for everything that is system administration
<benplaut> sethk: i think the ISP is blocking it
<Shadyman> lennox`: 2 to 2 and a half times your RAM size
<oxez> lennox`: I usually use 1.5x my RAM
<sethk> benplaut, ok, then, that makes sense
<Shadyman> lennox`: or 1.5
<nalioth> lennox`: not more than 768mb, tho
* cafuego eyes defuego suspiciously and wanders off
<rabbit1> sethk: like so?  chmod +w /mnt/drive
<lennox`> i'm installing it on my old hdd
<nalioth> cafuego: ping
<lennox`> which is only 15gb
<sethk> rabbit1, no
<benplaut> i wish i had a way to try this before i get back to hawaii :(
<defuego> anybody having trouble with Totem update lately?
<cafuego> lennox`: There are no odd formulas to use anymore.
<sethk> rabbit1, almost certainly it is already writable by its owner
<lennox`> can i still access my files
<sethk> rabbit1, you have to read about how privileges work in unix
<cafuego> lennox`: I use 256 to 512Mb
<lennox`> that i use on os2 warp
<lennox`> ?
<cafuego> lennox`: irrespective of ram
<rabbit1> sethk: well then I have the wrong owner
<benplaut> sethk: do i need to enable forwarding on the router of both the client and server, or just the server?
<rabbit1> sethk:  I know about permissions
<cafuego> lennox`: There used to be a 2xram rule with old 2.2 ekrnels, but no more.
<Shadyman> benplaut: The server.
<hangfire> not over double your ram
<benplaut> thanks
<lennox`> this is nice, atleast im not getting shit for asking stupid questions
<lennox`> thank you guys very much
<Shadyman> lennox`: I as stupid questions all the time :D
<benplaut> ok, i'm outta here... i'm jetlagged to hell :|
<nalioth> lennox`: please respect us with your language choices
<sethk> rabbit1, you can change the owner.  It's unlikely that you really want to, but you can.  use chown -R to change all the files on the file system
<nalioth> rabbit1: if you change all the perms on your local file system, you box won't work anymore
<sethk> nalioth, it isn't his local file system
<rabbit1> nalioth: it's an empty partition
<nalioth> sethk: ok. i'm just pointing things out for folks who lurk
<sethk> nalioth, it isn't his root file system or his usr or any other important one
<sethk> nalioth, right.
<sethk> rabbit1, if it is empty, then chown is perfectly reasonable.  You didn't tell me it is empty.  :)
<silverblade> who can tell me all version of ubuntu
<nalioth> silverblade: help.ubuntu.com
<rabbit1> sethk:   so..   will this work?   chmod +w /mnt/drive  ??
<silverblade> ok thx
<sethk> rabbit1, unlikely.  I don't know the current permissions, but unless it is read only for everyone and everything, that won't work.  we already talked about that
<fevel> im having trouble with nvidia svideo
<fevel> can anyone help me out?
<nalioth> fevel: ask a question with info in it
<fevel> the screen apperas to be too much to the right
<Shadyman> fevel: what kind of trouble?
<rabbit1> sethk: the permission are:        drwxr-xr-x
<fevel> on the tv
<sethk> rabbit1, then chmod +w won't change anything
<rabbit1> sethk: that's for   /mnt/drive
<rabbit1> sethk:  what should I do so my user can write to it?
<sethk> rabbit1, you didn't tell me the owner.  If you want it to be read/write for all, do  chmod a+w
<rabbit1> sethk:  I don't know the owner?  It's mounted through fstab? who's the owner then?
<concept10> Anyone here play the game TORCS?
<sethk> rabbit1, everything is mounted, what difference does that make?  the owner is shown by ls -l
<rabbit1> sethk:   doesn't ls -l   just show directory contents?
<rabbit1> sethk:   you mean permissions!
<sethk> rabbit1, use ls -ld
<sethk> rabbit1, no, I mean owner
<tonyyarusso> Where can I look for information about hardware acceleration and configuring ATI graphics?
<rabbit1> sethk:  oh yeah, there it is   root
<WebLOCH> sethk fdiskstill reports /dev/sdf1 as being fat16
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tonyyarusso about ati
<sethk> rabbit1, so you can either use chown on it, or allow group or everyone to write to it
<sethk> WebLOCH, fdisk doesn't show file system types.  fdisk will just show the partition type
<owner> use cfdisk
<owner> or gparted
<WebLOCH> sethk i beg to differ, fdisk -l quite clearly indicates the filesystem
<sethk> WebLOCH, no, I just ran it.  it shows the partition type, which is in general _not_ the file system type
<WebLOCH> says 'system' which indicated fs
<sethk> WebLOCH, no, it doesn't indicate anything of the sort
<sethk> WebLOCH, for example, ext2, ext3 will show as linux
<owner> ubuntu is usually ext 3
<chmod775> Hi folks I follow the steps to install jre on firefox
<chmod775> but in vain
<WebLOCH> sethk, you are saying that the word "System" is NOT indicative of "Filesystem"
<sethk> WebLOCH, for the third time, yes, that is what I'm saying
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chmod775 about javadebs
<WebLOCH> sethk thats just plain counter intuitive
<sethk> WebLOCH, so?
<owner> whats the best file system
<WebLOCH> sethk, thats what i was trying to say
<nalioth> owner: they each have their pros and cons, it depends on what you're gonna do with the system
<sethk> WebLOCH, ok
<owner> which one do you like the best nalioth
<nalioth> owner: i use ext3
<owner> what about reiserfs
<sethk> owner, I've found reiserfs to be unreliable
<Amaranth> reiserfs is a nice idea with a poor implementation
<owner> oh
<owner> but its supposed to be fast
<sethk> owner, in almost all cases it is not faster than ext3
<rabbit1> sethk:  thanks it worked..  it seems the 'other' write ability is required
<owner> what about xfs
<rabbit1> sethk: is this bad security wise at all?  (dumb question)
<sethk> rabbit1, right, if users who don't own the file and aren't in the file's group need to write to it
<sethk> rabbit1, depends on whether it is sensitive
<sethk> rabbit1, you can change it to be owned by another user and leave it writable only by owner
<rabbit1> sethk:  how do you change ownership?
<sethk> rabbit1, chown
<rabbit1> sethk:   ah, thanks for the help
<wizardjames> what would be the path of a webcam if its on usb?..
<rabbit1> sethk:  is it possible that my user could write to this, but that root couldn't?
<sethk> rabbit1, yes, although of course root can change the permissions
<intelikey> sethk are you sure that you can make a file noroot access ?
<sethk> intelikey, yes.  it was one of the things that posix changed
<intelikey> when did this happen ?
<sethk> intelikey, about 15 years ago
<sethk> intelikey, try it
<intelikey> you better test it then cause i already did
<sethk> intelikey, yes, I did.  If I make something non writable by root, then root can't write it
<pashaw> intelikey,   why did you ask if its possible then  say you already did it
<wizardjames> i got a webcam i am trying to get working..   when i do "lsusb" its there..   i tryed to find something that would see it..but nothing does.  everything keeps looking in /dev/video1 ..but its on a usb port..
<renato> oi
<intelikey> pashaw because i thought maybe linux had changer from 2.4  to 2.6  with a 2.6 kernel you can not make anything non-accessable to root.
<renato> alguem a
<intelikey> pardon 2.4 kernel ^
<pashaw> renato,  language?
<renato> portugues
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<marciotakata> oi
<BxL> can someone tell me a startup-scirpt name in ubuntu
<intelikey> i just re-tested it.    touch bob ;chmod 0000 bob ;mc -e bob <typed in test and saved> ;cat bob => test
<intelikey> and that's also in a dir with permission set 000
<rjordan> Anyone have the fglrx drivers working on an AMD64 system?
<WebLOCH> what do you all use for creating images?
<WebLOCH> creating ISO images from files on hdd that is *
<pashaw> WebLOCH,   old  school i use cat
<intelikey> WebLOCH xcdroast
<WebLOCH> pashaw, is that possible?
<rjordan> WebLOCH, mkisofs
<sethk> intelikey, I was talking about writing.  I didn't say that root won't be able to read.
<sethk> intelikey, I wonder why you would see something other than what I see.
<intelikey> i was too seth
<WebLOCH> rjordan, i tried mkisofs but apparently i cant get the syntax right
<advent_linux> any idea why breezy won't automount my usb hdd, it automounts my usb flash drive no problem
<sethk> intelikey, what you showed was a cat, at least in what I saw
<intelikey> look again.
<rjordan> WebLOCH, did you read the man page?
<intelikey> mc -e   uses mc=midnight commander's built in editor
<WebLOCH> rjordan, yup
<WebLOCH> im just inept
<pashaw> WebLOCH,  cat /dev/hdc > /mnt/images/image1.iso   CD iso image
<sethk> intelikey, oh, I don't use mc, but I'll take your word for it.
<rjordan> WebLOCH, I wouldn't say that, at least you can say that you read the man page. I can appreciate that you tried.
<intelikey> sethk and why would 'touch bob ;cat bob '  give any out put?
<sethk> intelikey, I didn't say that it would
<sethk> intelikey, the question is whether an error occurred
<pashaw> WebLOCH,   check this out   http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5639
<WebLOCH> pashaw, ty
<sethk> intelikey, although, it actually does produce output, which happens to be the empty file
<intelikey> just say you were wrong and lets move on.
<sethk> intelikey, if you like, but I see different behavior
<intelikey> 24 [root$~]  cat bob
<intelikey> test24 [root$~]  echo test2 >> bob
<intelikey> 24 [root$~]  cat bob
<intelikey> testtest2
<intelikey> same file
<intelikey> 24 [root$~]  ls -l bob
<intelikey> ----------  1 root root 10 Dec 26 22:19 bob
<sethk> intelikey, I believe you, I just don't see the same thing here
<intelikey> that's why i asked if something had changed.
<pashaw> intelikey,    read this  http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/make-your-files-immutable-which-even.html
<dle> Hello.  I've just notived that udev is not started by default in this Breezy install.  Is that the norm for Breezy?
<sethk> pashaw, that's interesting
<pashaw> sethk,    yeah  if you can think it up  linux can do it
<poningru> dle: thats not normal
<poningru> unless you have like no devices which makes no sense
<dle> poningru: Wait, I just checked my processes.  It *is* running, but it's not started from /etc/init.d .  Maybe something else starts it?
<intelikey> hehhe  even the  At 1:02 AM, Anonymous said...   post
<dle> oops, not init.d, rc
<dle> no, it was init.d. Pardon my fuzziness.
<pashaw> dle,   you been drinking
<poningru> dle: hmm not sure what starts up udev
<dle> pashaw, been wassailing.
<dle> I guess it's not an issue after all.  Ah well. :-)
<pashaw> dle,  glad we could help  :P
<damian_> hi guys
<damian_> I have a question. How can you add more alternatives to the send to or how can I change evoultion with my default mail client?
<damian_> so quiet!
<sethk> damian_, I don't quite understand the question, and I don't use evolution, so I'm not much help
<damian_> sethk, I want to add more alternatives to the send to command
<GnarlyBob> what do you mean "more alternatives" ?
<sethk> damian_, you mean as in reply, reply to all, etc.?
<GnarlyBob> and what "send to" command?
<damian_> like send to thunderbird for example
<nalioth> damian_: system > prefs > preffered applications
<intelikey> where did the wether report go in evolution,  it used to have a wether and news built-in ???
<sethk> damian_, send to thunderbird?
<GnarlyBob> oooh
<sethk> intelikey, weather
<intelikey> yes
<nalioth> intelikey: where indeed? i've been wondering that myself and nobody has ever answered it for me
<sethk> damian_, do you mean like thunderbird's send to choices?
<GnarlyBob> I think he means like right-click a file in nautilus, have thunderbird be a possible target or something
<nalioth> sethk: he wants to change his default email client
<damian_> yes gnarly, exactly
<intelikey> that ws the only think i "kinda" liked about it....
<damian_> nalioth i know how to make my email client the default
<GnarlyBob> damian_: your mentioning of "evolution" confused things
<damian_> Sorrym Gnarly
<sethk> well, now that I understand the question, I still don't know the answer
<GnarlyBob> Nor do I
<GnarlyBob> I don't have a "send to" menu item
<damian_> Gnarly, If you have a file and you right click you will see that option, I always liked that in windows
<GnarlyBob> damian_: doesn't happen for me in gnome
<GnarlyBob> oh wait, yes it does
<GnarlyBob> I don't have it in whatever version of gnome I'm running on this (gentoo) box, but it's there on my ubuntu laptop
<sethk> it is there in kde, and I could probably figure out how to change it in kde, but I don't know as much about gnome
<damian_> So, I don't get an answer :(
<GnarlyBob> I could probably figure out how to change it in gnome, after much experimentation and poking around, but I cba to right now
<sethk> damian_, sorry, if I knew I would tell you.  :)
<itro> /list
<intelikey> isn't that kinda a long thing to be doing itro
<majiklantrn> haha
<intelikey> of course if he did that he'll never see that question.
<intelikey> scrolled away long ago
<damian_> ok, bye thanks
<itro> alguien habla espaol?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<majiklantrn> oh boy
<itro> ok gracias
<aTypical_> Hello all.  Does anyone know the status of the locale problem in Dapper?
<D1-> anyone run ubuntu on the laptop?
<majiklantrn> I am
<aTypical_> Problem might not be the correct term, but it's a problem for me. :-)
<aTypical_> D1-, I do.
<majiklantrn> Just installed Ubunto on this laptop
<rabbit> whenever I reboot, my wireless connection doesn't work, I have to run  "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed"  to get it to work, does anyone know why?  I didn't need to do this with the liveCD
<D1-> how do you consider the battery life?
<majiklantrn> Great
<D1-> Im considering installing SUSE since it seems to have power profile management
<D1-> but I dont know...
<ilba7r> D1 same as window
<majiklantrn> eh
<majiklantrn> I get the same performance
<majiklantrn> I left SUSE for Ubunto
<intelikey> rabbit  put  'iwconfig wlan0 mode managed'  in one of the init scripts
<rabbit> intelikey: where are the init scripts ?
<majiklantrn> D1- What kind of CPU you running?
<tonyyarusso> D1-: I do.  IBM T43.
<D1-> Pentium M 725
<majiklantrn> Interesting.
<majiklantrn> Your battery life should be awesome.
<D1-> its 3 hours
<D1-> nothing spectacular
<majiklantrn> Thats decent
<sethk> rabbit, in /etc/init.d
<tonyyarusso> Battery life is okay (~1.5 hrs) normally, if I lower the brightness of the screen it's more like 2.5.
<GnarlyBob> anything less than 3 hours is really low-end imho
<aTypical_> D1-, I've used both Ubuntu and SUSE and don't notice a difference (although, my laptop is plugged in most of the time).
<majiklantrn> get a mac then..
<intelikey> mmm hmm....  well maybe you better do it this way rabbit   'echo "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed" > wlan ;chmod 700 wlan ;sudo mv wlan /etc/rc2.d/S83wlan '
<GnarlyBob> haha, point taken
<GnarlyBob> (and I would if I could afford it)
<psusi> I've read a lot of people have trouble because of usb... for some reason the usb bus prevents the cpu from entering the C3 state to save more power
<tonyyarusso> I didn't opt for the more expensive battery; may someday when I have money for it.
<intelikey> that command as is should fix you up rabbit
<ilba7r> tonyarusso strange on my old t42 i have 3 hours. flexview display is the power hungry thing i have
<tonyyarusso> That's with basically constant use too, taking notes in lecture.
<majiklantrn> I believe the process "powernowd" process should control CPU proformance, giving better battery life.. I could be mistaken though
<admash> Question: Is there a linux email client that supports "tagging" of email messages (either natively or via extension)?
<GnarlyBob> admash: define "tagging"
<majiklantrn> I think ubunto loves my thinkpad more then SuSE or Fedora.
<rabbit> intelikey:    did you make up S83wlan?   does everything there get executed?
<GnarlyBob> majiklantrn: ubuntu likes my laptop (dell) more than windows did
<intelikey> yes and yes rabbit
<majiklantrn> HAHAHAHA
<majiklantrn> Gnarly, NICE
<admash> GnarlyBob: "This email gets the 'business', 'sales', and 'northwest' tags" for organizational purposes.
<factotum> I gave suse a shot, didnt like the the config tools in their kde
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r, Did you have to configure anything for that?
<majiklantrn> SUSE has YAST which is pretty slick..
<GnarlyBob> admash: thunderbird, evolution, kmail all have that ability
<majiklantrn> but its too bloated
<factotum> and my xorg configuration was all messed up, couldnt get the right refresh rate going
<admash> GnarlyBob: Ok. good. Thanks.
<majiklantrn> I had that problem with an external monitor.
<GnarlyBob> (my personal recommendation is thunderbird.)
<rabbit> intelikey:  thanks, I'll try it :)
<ilba7r> tonyarusso nope but i heared that t43 is more power hungry that is why i got my t42 and i run it on full brightness all time
<admash> GnarlyBob, Yes, that is my leaning also.
<intelikey> any time
<majiklantrn> t43 has PCI-e.. T42 doesn't, correct?
<admash> BTW, kudos for a great distro. Zero installation problems here on a Dell Inspiron.
* regeya_ is still a little hazy on the whole 'tagging' email issue
<tonyyarusso> majiklantrn, Is there anything I need to do to use that powernowd thing?
<GnarlyBob> ok, I really gotta figure out why ubuntu won't install on my pc
<intelikey> does kmail do html yet ?
<GnarlyBob> regeya_: I just use folders, usually.
<majiklantrn> tonyyarusso, no.. should be good by default.. I know there were some ACPI updates after my installation of Ubunto.
* Shadyman grunts.
<regeya_> oh.  well, same here.
<GnarlyBob> with filters
<admash> GnarlyBob, what's it doing?
<GnarlyBob> so my mail gets sorted into folders as it arrives
<ilba7r> majiklantm do not know frankly
<regeya_> Gnarlybob: Well, same here.
<regeya_> I often do the sorting manually tho
<aTypical_> No info on that locales issue in Dapper?
<majiklantrn> ilba7r, what?
<GnarlyBob> admash: I've gotten to the point where installation of base system craps out trying to find tar
<ilba7r> anyone know how to view m4v video file
<GnarlyBob> had that on 2 of the 5 breezy cd's sent from canonical
<admash> GnarlyBob, Where did you get your iso?
<regeya_> anything in the Inbox is actionable until I sort it.  I find that people tend to send me things in a totally random way so filters do me no good.
<ilba7r> majiklantm you asked about PCI-e
<majiklantrn> GnarlyBob, scratch on disk?
<GnarlyBob> none visible
<majiklantrn> ilba7r, oh.. Yeah.. I think T43 has PCI-E.. that could be a performace Hog.
<regeya_> ilba7r, I'm assuming that's an mpeg4 video...xine, totem-xine, mplayer...
<intelikey> vlc
<Shadyman> what about the invisible ones?
<GnarlyBob> somebody mentioned that there is an option in the install to verify the media, but I can't find it
<regeya_> or vlc...
<Shadyman> it's always the invisible scratches that get you.
<ilba7r> regeya will try again thanx
<majiklantrn> GnarlyBob, Try copying the whole CD to a HDD.. see if it gets stuck.
<admash> GnarlyBob, Ah. I had problems with an iso downloaded via BitTorrent. Downloaded direct and it worked great. Coulda been a scratched cd though. dunno.
<nalioth> GnarlyBob: after you enter your language and the first couple of things, hit "esc" and choose verify
<majiklantrn> Installation Failures suck.
<ilba7r> gmplayer did the trick. Strange totem did not though i have totem-xine
<GnarlyBob> actually, that is just the last of a series of extremely frustrating install issues, many of which date back years and are indigenous to any debian-based distro
<GnarlyBob> nalioth: thank you!
<majiklantrn> GnarlyBob, get DVD support working in Ubunto yet?
<GnarlyBob> majiklantrn: I've only gotten ubuntu successfully running on my laptop so far, and that doesn't have dvd
<majiklantrn> Darn..
<majiklantrn> I have yet to try to get it working.
<regeya_> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks regeya_ :)
<GnarlyBob> !botsex
<ubotu> GnarlyBob: Syntax error in line 1
<Shadyman> I'm burning me a Dappy Livecd to see if it fixes my ACPI problems
<GnarlyBob> haha
<regeya_> rofflecopters
<regeya_> !botrofflecopters
<ubotu> regeya_: Are you smoking crack?
<regeya_> indeed.
<Shadyman> rofflecopter
<pashaw> majiklantrn, ???  my DVDs work fine
<GnarlyBob> rofflecopter and lollerblades
<Shadyman> and lmaonade
<GnarlyBob> haha
<majiklantrn> pashaw, DVD movies?
<GnarlyBob> i like that one!
<pashaw> majiklantrn,   only played   avi off DVD
<GnarlyBob> majiklantrn: it should just work
<pashaw> majiklantrn,  sorry
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone seen Firefox 1.5 crash if it gets a lot of tabs open?
<majiklantrn> I tried "Mr. and Mrs. Smith".. I think I need to get the codec or something.
<GnarlyBob> tonyyarusso: not I, and I've had ~60 tabs open at once
<majiklantrn> I would upgrade to Firefox 1.5 if it supported Rhapsody.
* Shadyman thinks GnarlyBob is crazy.
<majiklantrn> GnarlyBob, wow..
<tonyyarusso> GnarlyBob, I think I was at about 40-50 when mine died just now.
<tonyyarusso> Heavily extended too.
<GnarlyBob> I was playing around, and did a "open all links in tabs" trick
<GnarlyBob> it was not happy, for sure, but it did it
<GnarlyBob> and I closed them each individually
<majiklantrn> GnarlyBob, was that out of boredem?
<GnarlyBob> and it seemed to clean up nicely, resource-wise
<GnarlyBob> majiklantrn: playing with greasemonkey :)
<vircuser> what are the system requirements of ubuntu linux on a x86 system
<tuv> can i configure wpa_supplicant to use a static ip for a network and dhcp for another?
<psusi> vircuser, whatever you care to give it.... heh
<intelikey> resource wise ?    resource retarded ?
<GnarlyBob> vircuser: you could install and run a minimal system on a 386 with 8MB and 200MB hdd
<tonyyarusso> vircuser, I know they're on the web site.  The only one I remember is 128M RAM if you want X running.
<vircuser> okay, thx
<GnarlyBob> (not much different from my first linux box :D )
<qwerty> thats alot
<qwerty> but w/e
<GnarlyBob> what's a lot?
<majiklantrn> I don't think DVD support is out of the box with Ubunto... unless I am wrong.
<qwerty> nvm
<crimsun> tuv: wpa supplicant doesn't care about the IPs
<crimsun> tuv: that's handled by /etc/network/interfaces (and generally dhclient above that)
<qwerty> i havnt really used ubuntu alot, i have it though, is it good
<psusi> majiklantrn, you need to install libdvdcss... stupid DMCA makes it illegal to distribute in the US
<majiklantrn> psusi, those lamers
<qwerty> ive heard it can support alot of devices
<Shadyman> good thing im not in US.
<majiklantrn> psusi, does that work with totem?
<psusi> majiklantrn, yea
<tuv> crimsun: doesn't interfaces file work the same way it does in debian?
<Shadyman> Hey guys, if I install dappy over breezy, are my gnome settings going to get erased?
<psusi> majiklantrn, I switched to totem-xine though... works better for me
<crimsun> tuv: yes
<majiklantrn> psusi, I'll give it a shot.
<majiklantrn> psusi, thanks.
<tuv> i used mapping to configure static and dhcp depending on ssid, but for some reason it doesn't work
<pashaw> majiklantrn,   you made me check   playing return of the king DVD right now
<crimsun> tuv: are you using p{re,ost}-up directives in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tuv> crimsun: no ip's get assigned from either mapping configuration
<franky123> i just switched monitors from one that could do 1024x768 to one that could do 1280x1024 and i'm not sure how to set up gnome to use that resolution. help?
<majiklantrn> pashaw, haha.. nice..
<sethk> franky123, the easy way is to go to resolution in the system/preferences menu
<j-linux> I've been using Hoary for months... Just started using Breezy... This is amazing... Flash installs in Firefox without a problem...
<tuv> crimsun: do i have to? wpa_supplicant is working fine and i suppose it needs the interface up to do so.. so i think the interface is already up
<franky123> sethk: it only lets me change resolutions from 1024 ... down, not up
<Shadyman> franky: You have to go in and edit an Xconf file or something
<franky123> i mean, 1280x1024 is not one of the options, i tried editing xorg.conf ... but i'm not that smart
<Shadyman> x.conf i think
<sethk> franky123, then it believes either that your card can't do better, or your monitor can't do better.  Did it detect the new monitor?
<Shadyman> yeah that's the one
<majiklantrn> psusi, Did you do it with an apt-get or compile the source?
<sethk> franky123, you may need to reconfigure to get it to notice that the monitor is different
<franky123> sethk: no, i know that for a fact. xorg.conf still said the old monitor was being used.
<franky123> sethk: how would i go about doing that?
<psusi> majiklantrn, apt-get iirc... there was a howto on the wiki iirc
<crimsun> tuv: wpa supplicant doesn't care whether the ifaces are up (hence the -w flag)
<majiklantrn> ok
<qwerty> what is ubuntu good for
<Shadyman> qwerty: Computing.
<psusi> qwerty, making people ask questions
<qwerty> lol
<crimsun> tuv: what you need to do, if you're not using my packages in Dapper, is configure wpa supplicant as pre-ups in your /etc/network/interfaces
<qwerty> funny
<majiklantrn> qwerty, getting laid
<franky123> qwerty: ubuntu is good for you
<tuv> crimsun: i'm trying to avoid that.. can't i just add "preup ifconfig eth1 up" or something
<crimsun> tuv: you shouldn't call ifconfig [..]  up in /etc/network/interfaces (generally)
<annibis> I just got a new hard drive, can anyone help me with the process to get it working
<tuv> crimsun: so you are saying that relying on wpa_supplicant to choose the network can never work?
<gezim> Hi all. Where are the insturctions on getting 3d acceleration for my card working?
<crimsun> tuv: no, that's not what I'm saying at all
<crimsun> tuv: I'm saying you shouldn't make tuv handle IP assignment
<gezim> annibis, you should be able to plug it in (after turning machine off) and ubunut should recognize new hd
<crimsun> s/tuv/wpa supplicant/
<tuv> crimsun: am i and wpa_supplicant that confusing? :)
<crimsun> tuv: at times
<franky123> anybody know how i can get X to realize im using a differnt monitor so i can change the resolution?
<annibis> gezim, it does not I have tried partioning it, and mounting it but I can never see it in the file browser
<crimsun> !tell franky123 about fixres
<Jeeves_moss> frogzoo:  you here tonight?
<franky123> thank you.
<gezim> annibis, so ubuntu sees it but not the file browser?
<tuv> crimsun: but if i have to run wpa_supplicant as a preup then i cannot let it choose the network since a preup is specific to a given network already chosen by interfaces file
<gezim> !tell me about 3d acceleration
<crimsun> tuv: you're confusing ssid preference with IP lease
<annibis> gezim, I can go to the disk viewer and browser it that way but that is the only way it will like me access it
<crimsun> tuv: note that in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, you can set priorities for given network stanzas
<majiklantrn> !tell fixres
<gezim> annibis, is it being mounted?
<Jeeves_moss> all: does any one here have ANY experiance with Ubuntu and a Compaq RAID card?
<tuv> crimsun: consider the case where i have a 1-to-1 mapping between networks and ip configurations
<crimsun> tuv: that doesn't matter; your issue lies in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gezim> anybody...I need 3d acceleration (fglrx). How do I install it. Where is that page which I can no longer find?
<gezim> !tell me about fglrx
<dragoon> im having issues with xinerama
<Jeeves_moss> gezim:  have you looked into the package bundler for ubuntu?
<dragoon> i have no cursor in any opengl things
<mgbaron> hi, im trying to access AR object methods using the send() method to call a dynamic attribute.  this has been working fine but now I need to access an a method on top of that attribute.  The value of the attribute is stored in a string, so I need to be able to do something like obj.send("method1.method2").  does anyone know how this is possible?
<dragoon> well i do - and it disappears when i use it
<gezim> Jeeves_moss, no. there was a page with insturction (looked like ubuntu faq) but I can't find it anymore.
<Jeeves_moss> cirmsun:  do you know anything about Compaq RAID cards?  I'm getting an error with mine and I'd REALY like to get this POS server up tonight.
<Jeeves_moss> gezim:  give me a sec.  I've got an idea.
<tuv> crimsun: but why isn't the interfaces file working for my case?
<crimsun> Jeeves_moss: sorry, RAID's not my specialty.
<tuv> crimsun: the interface is up as ifconfig shows it
<gezim> Jeeves_moss, thanks.
<mgbaron> errr, wrong channel
<Jeeves_moss> gezim:  whats the card you've got again?
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, what's the error?
<crimsun> tuv: sanitise your /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin it
<psusi> and are you using a proprietary driver, or is there one in the linux kernel that supports that device?
<gezim> Jeeves_moss, ati radeo 9700 (mobile)
<Jeeves_moss> pusisi:  it goes to boot, and then errors out on "ALERT! /dev/ida/c0d0p1 does not exist"
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, what is the boot device supposed to be?
<Aven> how do I upload files with ACSII mode?
<dragoon> any ideas ?
<psusi> Aven, using what tool/protocol?
<Jeeves_moss> it shoudl be that compaq aray.  I used "smartstart" to RIAD 0 the 2 drives together, then told the installer to use the free space on the /c0d0p1 aray to install.  the install went fine, then it reboots, gives me that error, then drops to busybox shell.
<Aven> nautilus
<crimsun> most ftp clients default to binary mode; you have to force ascii mode explicitly
<Aven> crimsun: I do
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, you had to run this "smartstart" by hand during the install?  where did this come from?
<Jeeves_moss> gezim:  are you sure its a 9700?  All I see on ATI's website is the single mobile chipset driver.  Try d-loading the source packages.
<Aven> how do you upload files in gftp though?
<crimsun> Aven: you shouldn't have to use ascii mode at all
<Aven> drag-and-drop doesn't work
<Aven> crimsun: a forum software needs to be uploaded in ACSII mode
<Jeeves_moss> pusui:  you have to run it to "wipe" the old configurations out of the server and to set up the RAID drives.
<Aven> or it would receive an internal server error, which I keep getting
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<gezim> Jeeves_moss, I tried that but it's RPM and I don't want to deal with rpms. This darned ubuntu site had the information I need and everyone seemd to know it last night :(
<tuv> crimsun: pasted: tuv-interface
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, if you boot from the livecd, does it see any drives?
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  I just don't know WHY it installed fine, then decided to crash out when I rebooted.  I would think that if there was a problem accessing the RAID drive, then the installer woulden't let you finish installing.
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, my guess is that that program also configures the kernel to recognize the raid array... which needs to be done during every boot ( and isn't )
<majiklantrn> What is "Extra-Repository" with Ubunto ?
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  I haven't tried it yet.  its just that I'm on a SLOW wireless connection so it takes a while.
<rabbit> intelikey: still here?
<tuv> crimsun: the mapping script echos either eth1-home or eth1-other
<smallfoot> hello
<smallfoot> i was wondering if there are any gay people here
<smallfoot> who is interested in making a ubuntu fork for gay people
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  give me a few mins, I'll see if I've got the ISO kicking around on my netowrk,
<smallfoot> it will have a pink background wallpaper
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, I wonder if this card is a fake hardware raid like the one I have on my motherboard?
<Kyral> ...
<BxL> smallfoot, i have a pink wallpaper
<smallfoot> cool
<smallfoot> wish to contribute it?
<majiklantrn> I have a pink wallpaper also
<Aven> smallfoot: I was wondering if you would shut the fuck up
<tonyyarusso> smallfoot, And that would need an entire fork why?
<Jeeves_moss> no, this is a knowen issue with this G1 server (its a DL380), and no one has been able to crack it.
<smallfoot> Aven, hmm... nope?
<Aven> hmm? yes
<majiklantrn> Pink is my favorite color..
<smallfoot> tonyyarusso, i dont know
<pk_volt> how long did it take you guys to figure out how to use fvwm
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, if it is a hardware fakeraid then you might find some insight from the howto I wrote on using ones like mine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<majiklantrn> psusi, Do you know what "Extra-Repository" is?
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  fake RAID?  why woudl it be that?  this is a rackmount server thats totaly hardware baised for RAID.  there is an actual modual that plugs into the MoBo for it.
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone again.. does anybody knows how can I configure my printer to work on linux?
<crimsun> tuv: does this interfaces(5) work in Debian?
<tsume> I'm getting errors when performing a apt-get update
<tsume> anyone else getting them? It worked this morning..
<Shadyman> tsume what kind of errors?
<crimsun> tsume: try another mirror first.
<Aven> so anyone have any sort of ideas how to upload files in nautlius with ACSII mode?
<tuv> crimsun: i didn't try this file in particular but i had a similar one sometime ago and unfortunately lost it.. so from memory: yes. do you see something wrong?
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, I have a sata fakeraid on my motherboard... the raid is implemented in software by the bios and either a proprietary driver on windows, or the kernel device mapper driver on linux...
<majiklantrn> tsume, Just tried it, works
<smallfoot> !troll world peace nothing but
<ubotu> smallfoot: I don't know
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, maybe yours isn't fakeraid... but it sounds like it has some special requirements that might be similar
<smallfoot> hey why it dont work this time?
<smallfoot> oops, they kicked m
<smallfoot> lol
<tsume> crimsun: checinghttp://rafb.net/paste/results/V71dKz19.html
<crimsun> tuv: your mapping eth1 stanza doesn't actually map anywhere
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, you will need to figure out exactly what this "smartstart" does to get the kernel to see the raid... it may just load a kernel module... in that case, you need to get that module into the initrd
<psusi> Aven, you are uplading plain text files?
<tuv> crimsun: what am i missing?
<Jeeves_moss> psusi: oh, ok.  I don't think this is one.  I think its totaly a true hardware baised RAID.  I'll see if I can find the URL to the unit.  As for SmartStart, its just for configuring the servers "bios"
<crimsun> tuv: you need to tell it (underneath script /usr/local[..] ) to map FOO eth1-home\nmap FOO2 eth1-other
<Aven> psusi: yes
<Aven> and files
<crimsun> tuv: where FOO{2} are the outputs from the /usr/local[..]  script you specify in mapping eth1
<Aven> *folders
<Aven> folders and files
<crimsun> tuv: take a look at the example in interfaces(5)
<psusi> Aven, it really should be just fine in binary mode... try using the command line ftp program which can do ascii mode to see if that's the problem
<tuv> crimsun: but the output is already eth1-home or eth1-other
<sorush20> can i install gtk2 and gtk at the same time?
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  here is my toy.  http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/proliantdl380/index-1ghz.html
<Aven> hmm
<Aven> second question...
<crimsun> tuv: but that hasn't been associated with your mapping eth1
<Aven> how do you upload files in gftp?
<Shadyman> Jeeves_moss: Yummy.
<Aven> drag-and-drop won't work
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, it sounds like it may be the same as the dmraid utility I use for my fakeraid... at the least though, if it is a hardware raid, it probably has to load a kernel module to talk to it
<crimsun> tuv: as far as ifupdown is concerned, it has no idea what to do with the output from that script
<dragoon> guys im having issues - using Xinerama... OpenGL applications have no curser
<zozvozozo> Hello, new to ubuntu. unable to find glibc in the repository. i understand libc6-dev contains this?
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  did you check the link?
<tsume> okay just the main mirror is broken
<Shadyman> zozvozozo: sudo apt-get install dev-essentials
<tsume> the server runs a update later anyway, so I'll just change it back :)
<mcjerry> does anyone have vmware installed?
<Shadyman> mcjerry: Yep
<tsume> majiklantrn: yes
<smallfoot> is it true that ubuntu shipped with porn?
<tsume> ops
<andrei> hello everybody
<tonyyarusso> Aven: With the arrow.
<Shadyman> smallfoot: Yeah, and it's pretty good, too.
<tsume> smallfoot: bsd pr0n
<smallfoot> cool
<tsume> smallfoot: banging the penguin ;)
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, looking at it now...
<Shadyman> bwahaha
<crimsun> tuv: have you stepped through the script's output?
<Aven> tonyyarusso: what arrow?
<bob_4_a_day> hmmmm i just played an mp3 with vlc  and the sound was fine but the screen was blank   what did i do wrong ?
<tuv> crimsun: ok.. corrected it: added "map HOME eth1-home \n map OTHER eth1-other" where HOME or OTHER is the output of the script. still the interface is not configured
<Aven> ohh, I get it now
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  there is lots of support for RedCrap and Suse.
<Aven> ty
<tonyyarusso> Aven: The one pointing between the local and remote sites.
<Aven> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Aven: np.
<rabbit> Whenever I boot my wireless doesn't work until I 'deactivate' and then 'activate' my wlan connection     (before I also had to do "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed"  but I put that in a startup script)
<smallfoot> is ubuntu the most widely used linucks distribution?
<tuv> crimsun: yes.. the script works fine
<sorush20> its amazing how little space all the installations and all the programs take in liux?
<sorush20> linux
<tuv> crimsun: it outputs either HOME or OTHER. that's it
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, aye... but the problem with proprietary crap like this is they don't tell you what they are doing, so when it doesn't "just work" you can't fix it
<crimsun> tuv: can you manually invoke ifup and have it work properly?
<crimsun> tuv: if so, you're just missing the auto eth1
<mcjerry> Shadyman: i have Dapper and installed vmware today....i have the knoppix cd in /dev/hda and vmware says no cdrom inserted
<Shadyman> mcjerry: Uh, sorry, never tried it on linux :D
<andrei> I just finished instaling Ubuntu on my ibook, can anyone help me do the wifi work ?
<smallfoot> what is the best operating system)
<Aven> yes, ascii works!
<smallfoot> A) ms windows
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, but I'll bet you the utility you ran loaded a kernel module to talk to the controller... you need to figure out where that module is and built it into your initrd so it's availible on reboot
<smallfoot> B) ubuntu linux
<smallfoot> c) MCTOINSH
<tuv> crimsun: hmm.. very good point.. let me check
<Shadyman> smallfoot: That's only cause it ships with pr0n.
<Shadyman> ;)
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> could be
<Zahrber> anyone able to get a USB wifi adapter to work
<zozvozozo> cannot find package dev-essentials
<crimsun> zozvozozo: build-essential?
<zozvozozo> trying
<Shadyman> That might be it.
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  well, I'd like to get this server running @ some point.  I LOVE ubuntu (and hate red Crap), so I need to find a way around this.  I love this ugly little server, and I'd hate to see it go to waste.
<rabbit> Whenever I boot my wireless doesn't work until I 'deactivate' and then 'activate' my wlan connection     (before I also had to do "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed"  but I put that in a startup script)
<smallfoot> TRIVIA QUESTIONS! What is the best OS? A: Windows XP, B: Ubuntu Linux, C: Mac OS X, D: NetBSD ?
<crimsun> smallfoot: -EOFFTOPIC
<Shadyman> ERR_OFFTOPIC; Kernel Panic!
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  if you don't care about rebooting your card, then make a startup script.  VERY simple.  No sense making more work for your self.
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, then I'd say boot from the livecd... my guess is it won't see any drives until you run this "smartstart" thing... so you'll have to see what module it loads to be able to access the drives
<smallfoot> TRIVIA QUESTIONS! Who is most cute? A: Linus Torvalds, B: Richard Stallman, C: Steve Ballmer
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  how how how ? : )
<Zahrber> my USB wifi isn't seen when I plug it in...I am wondering how to install the module for it
<Shadyman> !spam
<ubotu> No idea, Shadyman
* crimsun redirects smallfoot to #ubuntu-offtopic
<smallfoot> ok
<alpha> anyone play with digital sat cards and ubuntu?
<bob_4_a_day> how do you spell troll smallfoot ?
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  why would I care about rebooting my card?   nothing bad with that is it?
<mcjerry> Shadyman: i am such a dumbass, answered my own question,  virtual machine settings for cdrom was /dev/hdb and i changed it to /dev/hda and is working now
<odat> anyone have any insight on this whole SCO lawsuit?
<Shadyman> mcjerry: :D
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  the smart start CD only sets up such things as the time, locations, and does basic RAID setups.  It dosen't do anything other than make the RAID set up (from physical to logical)
<crimsun> odat: probably a very poor place to gain insight; groklaw is better for that
<odat> crimsun, k thanx
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, I'll bet $5 that it loads the kernel module that talks to the raid hardware
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, and since that module isn't in your initrd, the kernel can't talk to the raid hardware when you reboot
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  unless you see smoke running out the side of your laptop, then don't worry about it.  My Toshiba Sta 20 does that.  its a pain in the ass.  Once the system boots, it "flashes" the power to the card.  Then you have to either physicaly turn it off and on again, or just tell the OS to reboot it.  One thing you might do if the actual hardware is resetting it see if you can configure the card as a hotplugable card so the OS wil
<tuv> crimsun: yes.. it is working with my pasted interfaces as is.. the map part of the mapping is obviously for passing parmaters to the script, which i don't need. i just had to replace network with netmask in the static part.. thanks man
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:watchdog on it.
<blanky> what window manager do they use here? http://www.math.umd.edu/~dcarrera/ruby/0.3/chp_01/programs.html
<crimsun> tuv: ah, great. Good thing I overlooked that one (d'oh!)
<josh14> #linux
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  damn it.  so now what do I do?  the SmartStart CD is compleatly seprate from install of the OS.  Once the server's hardware is set up, then it behaves like a normal PC with no boot disk.
<Kyral> blanky: its most likely something liek AfterStep or CDE
<blanky> CDE or AfterStep, okay
<blanky> thanks
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  watchdog?
<Kyral> I think
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, wait... when you installed ubuntu, you didn't have to boot the setup cd, then switch to a console or something and mess with smartstart, then continue with the install?
<zozvozozo> can i not get and install dev-essentials (or build-essentials) via Adept?
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  yes, the OS will poll the card every once and a while to see if its still attached, and if it sees that its re-attached, it reinstalls it into the system.  No need to keep rebooting the card in the OS
<tsume> odat: yeah.. <SCO> we want money! <linux users converting SCO systems> No
<tsume> <SCO> WE want MONEY!!!!! NOWW!!!! <linux users who converted> Nooo!!
<Shadyman> hehe
<psusi> hehehe
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  nope.  you run the SmartStart CD.  It sets up the hardware stuff, then you reboot the computer with the new OS CD in the drive.  Then the PC behaves just like a regular PC with no OS installed.
<tsume> <SCO> We'll sue!! <linux users leet> go ahead.. <SCO> WHHHAAA!!!!!!!
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:    so are hotpluggable and watchdog 2 different things?
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, hrm.... then it sounds like the livecd should just see the drive... boot it up and find out...
<bob_4_a_day> blanky studing ruby ?
<tsume> ruby power! :)
<blanky> bob_4_a_day, nah, not now at the moment, just came across it. I just got a book on python yesterday, but ruby for sure soon
<Shadyman> tsume: <SCO Computers> *shutting down in 5.. 4.. 3..* <SCO> Dang you, linux geeks and your leetness! <linuxers> Bwahaha.
<Jeeves_moss> "hotpluggable" HAS a watchdog running on it.  think about it like a PCMICA card being inserted.  if there wasen't a "watchdog" running on the ports, than the PC woulden't know when you installed a crad.
<odat> tsume, the whole idea is a scary one though
<bob_4_a_day> blanky looked at perl ?
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  k
<smallfoot> <SCO> OK WE ARENT REALLY HAVE SCO UNIX THIS IS MICROSOFT XENIX YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN TRICKEID !! HAHA HAIODITS!
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  and if it DOES see the drive, THAN what?
<Shadyman> <Linuxers> OMG PWNED.
<blanky> bob_4_a_day, I thoguht about it, but didn't really give it a shot i guess
<blanky> smallfoot, huh?
<smallfoot> yeh, in 1985 or so, Microsoft has an unix-like operating system called Xenix
<smallfoot> they later sold it o SCO
<smallfoot> who renamed it to SCO OpenSerever
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, see if it sees it as /dev/ida/c0d0p1, if the name is wrong, then fix your /boot/grub/menu.lst to specify the correct boot=
<Jeeves_moss> smallfoot:  ahhh, good "ole Bill.  I'd like to bitch slap him
<tsume> heh, yep
<smallfoot> ye
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  how would I go about finding out what it sees the drive as?
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, fire up gparted is a good start
<Jeeves_moss> ok, brb, going to find out.
<sls> hello..
<sls> i hae just bought a samsung yp-t7 mp3 player
<Ralken> whats the command to delet a directory I tryed "sudo rmdir /myfile/" and it said the directory was not empty
<crimsun> Ralken: rm -rf
<sls> and it is supposed to mount like any other usb sorage device
<Ralken> crimsun,  thanks
<sls> only nothing happens?
<bob_4_a_day> Ralken use with caution
<sls> how do I fix this?
<zozvozozo> found and installed build-essentials, thanks! :)
<nopea> does anybody know if DHCP, NAT, DNS and other such network functions can be accessed thru Gnome (no the the shell)
<smallfoot> ubnutu have no root???????????111 HELP IM CHACKED!! SOMEONT STOlE MINE ROOT!
<sls> nopea: not in ubunty
<sls> ubuntu
<binarydigit> what sound server allows multiple sounds to be played at once
<nopea> bummer
<sls> try suse or redhat
<smallfoot> ubnutu have no root???????????111 HELP IM CHACKED!! SOMEONT STOlE MINE ROOT!
<smallfoot> ubnutu have no root???????????111 HELP IM CHACKED!! SOMEONT STOlE MINE ROOT!
<smallfoot> ubnutu have no root???????????111 HELP IM CHACKED!! SOMEONT STOlE MINE ROOT!
<smallfoot> ubnutu have no root???????????111 HELP IM CHACKED!! SOMEONT STOlE MINE ROOT!
<sls> binarydigit: esd
<binarydigit> k
<Ralken> bob_4_a_day,  yea I know I can totally erase everything in my directory lol
<pk_volt> how do i set my windows partition (sda3) to allow read for non-root users?
<Jeeves_moss> ALL!!!: will some one PLEASE hit smallfoot?
<nopea> I want to turn an old PC into a router and such - thought I would use Ubuntu - 2003 is just far to pricy for a home server deal :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-a25b70d5.041-5-73746f7.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by crimsun
<bob_4_a_day> with the sudo prepended on the whole system (all mounted drives) Ralken
<garry> Give a person a program and you frustrate them for a day. Teach a person how to program and you frustrate them for a lifetime!
<sls> nopea: Fedora (free redhat) and suse both are free and do have gui utils for these apps.
<nopea> sls, cheers!
<Ralken> bob_4_a_day, thanks I deleted what I needed to
<sls> so does mangrake or mandriva.
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  go get a good "howto" on shell stuff, and lear.  its easy to set up once you know where everything is, and how it works.  Two words for ya.  TEXT FILES!!
<nopea> I used to use Fedora - but I love Ubuntu
<tsume> garry: that only applies to java programmers
<nopea> :)
<Ralken> bob_4_a_day,  I should not have used root to put it there in the first place lol
<dragoon> guys im having issues - using Xinerama... OpenGL applications have no curser can anyone help lease
<dragoon> please
<bob_4_a_day> garry i'd laugh,  but there is nothing funny about that ...
<nopea> there is a PPPoE client no?
<tsume> garry: you see, they aren't real programmers. So they are always frustrated ;)
<sls> does anyone own a samsun mp3 player?????
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  yes there is.  its another modual you install
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, thanks
<Jeeves_moss> psusi:  should I mention that the drives in this beast are SCSI drives in a hotpluggable cage?
<Inf3ctedFx> Ppl, I have a problem with my microphone
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  NP
<bob_4_a_day> what's wrong with your microPfone ?
<psusi> Jeeves_moss, I figured that out ;)
<sls> can anyone please help with a samsun YP-T7 MP3 player...
<garry> Hehe, Lots of tiells on the frustation thing. As for making read access for non-root users, I'm not sure. I've always been able to get access via system/administration/disks
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, do you do alot of networking?
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm trying to configure gnomemeeting
<Inf3ctedFx> but I can't pass the test on my mic
<pk_volt> how do you display a text file in terminal
<dragoon> cat
<h4x> cat filepath/filename
<pk_volt> thanks
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  not realy.  I own a company that re-does corprate networks.  I do the hardware side of things.
<psusi> pk_volt, any number of ways... cat... less...
<dragoon> guys im having issues - using Xinerama... OpenGL applications have no curser can anyone help lease
<psusi> pk_volt, pico if you want to modify it
<Jeeves_moss> pk_volt:  Pico <file name>
<Shadyman> Where do you get the kernel sources from?
<Jeeves_moss> shadyman:  apt-get install kernel-source
<Shadyman> Jeeves_moss: Thanks, Been trying to get that all day :P
<bob_4_a_day> pk_volt if you just want to view text  less  is made for that.
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:   I think my card is hotpluggable, take a look at my /etc/network/interfaces   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6226
<Jeeves_moss> shadyman:  NP.  you can also get to it from the package installer off of KDE's GUI
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, cool - yesterday I tried this trick where I plugged my Fiber Optic modem into a hub then the old PC into the hub and connected with PPPoE thru the hub, all other PCs at home (2) connected to the hub could access the net (thru a NAT) - wondered if thats normal
<crimsun> Shadyman: you want linux-source-2.6.12 in Breezy
<Shadyman> Jeeves_moss: Kernel-source has no installation candidate
<Shadyman> crimsun: yeah
<bob_4_a_day> less is so much more than more.....
<Shadyman> Less is more.
<h4x> a note to room. I had trouble with ubuntu, it would freeze for about 15 seconds in intervals of about 45 seconds. The system was fairly old, It only had 256mb of ram and it had no FANS! (after a terrible modding accident.) The problem was, that the cpu got so hot that it would have a "heart attack" and lock up. I bought some fans today, as well as some more ram. (it now has a gig). Everything works fine now :)
<bob_4_a_day> cause more is just less than less....
<Shadyman> yes.
<Shadyman> With Charmin ultra, Less is more.
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  I'll look @ it in a sec.  one thing you can do it create multi profiles for it so all you'd have to do is type ifconfig up <card profile> and it'll read the part of the file that has the right configuration for your card
<Shadyman> oh dear. now i have that commercial in my head.
* Shadyman blames bob_4_a_day
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  no, you've left your systems open.  if its a true "hub" and not a router, then ALL the systems would have to be firewalled.  not to mention you don't have any access or routing control over the ISP's connection.
<lennox`> in ubuntu is there an easy way to install gcc so i can compile programs i download?
<mcjerry> does anyone here run vmware on linux? i have an xorg.conf issue i need help with now
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  that link is a basic "interfaces" set up file.  mine has 2 differen't settings for both my wired and woreless cards.  when I'm out, I just type in "ifconfig up away" and it configures my cards to be DHCPed, and when I'm @ home, I type in "ifconfig up home", and it auto configures my cards with the corect static IPs for my networks.
<psusi> lennox`, install build-essential
<Shadyman> lennox`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, I should be more clear - I have the old PC connected to my ISP with PPoE - which goes from the NIC on the old PC to the hub, then to the fiber modem.  The PPPoE dialer has a firewall on it.  The other PCs connect to the old PC (server) via the hub, and all Internet requests go thru the NAT on the old PC (server).  Sorry if that makes no sense ;-)
<Jeeves_moss> mcjerry:  there is a VERY good artical in the "linux journal" this month on just that very program
<h07m> how do i mount afloppy drive in ubuntu/livecd
<bob_4_a_day> h4x it you really want to talk cooling i have some heat transfer chips that they use on NSSB's  that are just about the right size to sandwitch between the cpu and heat sync  :)    they eat a little bit of +12 volt power but can hard freeze the cpu if you want.
<lennox`> also one more question
<lennox`> can i use oss instead of alsa?
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  yea, that sounds better.  I've got 9 systems running through an old 450Mhz system thats running a firewall.
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  would you mind showing me your file ?   or take out sensitive stuff?
<lennox`> for some reason i cant get my sound card to work in alsa
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  my laptop is dead.  I cooked the CPU in an overclocking experment.  I'm currently getting it fixed.  I should go though.  my fiance is ready for bed.
<eric_> I'm not able to play a wmv file, what am I missing
<garry> Hmm, alsa is supposed to have oss emulation modes.
<Shadyman> Where is the source installed?
<bob_4_a_day> lennox` if you can't get it to work with alsa, what makes you think it will for oss ?
<Shadyman> !restrictedfiles
<ubotu> Shadyman: No idea
<Shadyman> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  before you go..
<Shadyman> eric_: See that site.
<h4x> bob_4_a_day: NSSB's?
<mcjerry> Jeeves_moss I have the January 2006 issue is it in December? anyway i have ubuntu running 800x600 and when i try to go full screen with the knoppix virtual machine i get this > Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help.
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  there's an example on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, cool - I was unsure about the fact the PPPoE goes thru the same NIC and hub that the other PCs go to.  But in the end the PPPoE dialer/client gets its own IP and Subnet from the ISP's DHCP server
<lennox`> bob: because it works in slack 10.2 using oss
<eric_> ok thanks
<Jeeves_moss> rabbit:  make it quick.  I can't keep my woman waiting.
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  under  " Adding it to /etc/network/interfaces "
<bob_4_a_day> h4x nuclear sub
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, smart man! :-)
<mcjerry> Jeeves_moss: i have xorg.conf but do not know what to put where...
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:   like that?  except I don't need that script eh?
<Shadyman> Where does the kernel source get installed?
<h4x> lmao
<jcpenny> how do i mount a floppy drive using an ubuntu-livecd
<tuv> something is wrong with my framebuffer.. the system boots with a very small console space in the middle of the screen (as if the screen has margins) and i have to console terminals (tty1... tty6)
<bob_4_a_day> lennox` and wouldn't on slack 10 with alsa ?
<lennox`> nope
<lennox`> i dont know whats up
<lennox`> its a fairly common card
<lennox`> i dont see why it wont work
<bob_4_a_day> well to answer you question yes you can use oss
<tuv> with a geforce vga card
<tuv> X is working fine though
<Jeeves_moss> nopea:  as long as your ISP's nic has its own IP (non internal to your network), and you have your internal network on a differn't subnet, then you should be fine.  The NAT preforms the netowrk hop (to the differen't subnet), so in theroy, if the "router" gets hacked, it'll take a while to get over to the other netowrk.  you need to make sure that if the router is compermised that its a "fail open" network connection.
<lennox`> i'm going to have to search the ubuntu boards to see if anyone else has trouble with this sound card
<Jeeves_moss> nopea, rabbit:  good night guys.  I'm going to hop into bed.  my Fiance is calling.  <evil grin>
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  : S
<nopea> Jeeves_moss, take care
<Shadyman> *grin*
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:  yeah thanks
<rabbit> Jeeves_moss:   have fun, ha
<Shadyman> have... fun
<lennox`> i know im not the only one with a sb audigy ls
<lennox`> ;p
<jcpenny> how do i mount a floppy drive using an ubuntu-livecd
<mcjerry> Jeeves_moss what issue is that article in
<bob_4_a_day> jcpenny   mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<lennox`> mount /dev/fd0 or /dev/fd1 i belieave
<Jeeves_moss> mcjerry:  one sec.  its in my bathroom.
<Jeeves_moss> mcjerry:  ok, sorry, its the "linux magazine", January 2005.  page 24
<h4x> whats a good dvd player (software). I cant use ogle, becuase after the dvd plays the warning, do not prirate yadayada, ogle crashes, Any remedies, or New software recomendations?
<lennox`> also, has anyone else had problems
<lennox`> with the router that vonage gives you
<gen> h4x, i like vlc
<Jeeves_moss> ALL!:  'night every one!
<lennox`> i opened up all my ports for torrents, and ssh
<lennox`> and it still wont allow connections
<mcjerry> Jeeves_moss: k, thanks, do you have any idea about the problem i have above?
<garry> I had the same issue with bittorrents. Had to go to bittorinado to get it to work ok.
<Shadyman> Uh, fun error now: Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build; give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<Shadyman> trying to use "make"
<lennox`> is that referring to kde source?
<bob_4_a_day> install kernel source cofe
<bob_4_a_day> code
<Shadyman> lennox`: It shouldn't be.
<Shadyman> bob_4_a_day: I did.
<bob_4_a_day> is it k7
<h4x> where can i get vlc gen?
<lennox`> vlc?
<bob_4_a_day> you get out of my league there. i'm still just a 32 bit'er
<lennox`> gimme one sed
<lennox`> er se
<lennox`> er sec
<Shadyman> bob_4_a_day: Source code is platform independant.
<garry> I was able to install kde, not using the source from the non-universe repository via synaptic. Only thing i had to do was modify the xorg.conf file to insert my monitor specs. Now I can use both.
<lennox`> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<lennox`> bob get it there
<Shadyman> I'm trying to make ndiswrapper
<gerald> does apt-get  install rpms?
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird store more than two e-mail addresses for a contact?
<Shadyman> gerald: no.
<bob_4_a_day> the address request was not.  so find where it put the source and give it the path Shadyman
<ravv> gerald, no .deb
<Madpilot> gerald: use .deb in Ubuntu
<lennox`> er h4x, sorry bob
<lennox`> got confused as to who asked for the link
<marc_> Hello Ladies and Gents
<bob_4_a_day> lennox` why not use the repos for that ?
<h4x> thanks lennox ;)
<lennox`> repos?
<bob_4_a_day> h4x it's in the repos use synaptic to install it
<bob_4_a_day> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Shadyman> bob_4_a_day: Any idea what folder it's looking for?
* h4x cries. Extream Noob
<bob_4_a_day> Shadyman no. sorry.
<kaffeend> hiya all :)
<Shadyman> hey
<bob_4_a_day> Shadyman /usr/local/src/   or something like that.
<kaffeend> I just came in to annoy crimsun with pesky questions :P
<garry> hehe
<kestas> what's the keyboard device node?
<h4x> yay
<Shadyman> bob_4_a_day: Heh, make -d made it work a bit more.
<h4x> thanks bob_4_a_day
<kaffeend> can anyone tell me what a .rpm file is please? I have 3 of them and I dunno how to install em :D
<flungu> can anyone help me with a printer setup on ubuntu
<bob_4_a_day> redhat package management  file.
<flungu> please
<flungu> ?
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> well, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<bob_4_a_day> what problem?
<flungu> cannot start cups server
<eric> I just installed the win32 codecs but my file still won't play, it's wmv asf file
<bob_4_a_day> network running ?
<dapimp53> What is the url for updating to Breezy?
<dapimp53> someone posted it earlier and it helped but I need it again.
<flungu> i added my Epson printer but when i try to print the system just hangs
<bob_4_a_day> cups wont start with you let /etc/init.d/network run..... i don't like it but that's just the way it is.
<bob_4_a_day> without ^
<ravv> damip sudo /etc/apt/sources,list and change hoary to breezy
<ravv> damip sudo nano
<Madpilot> dapimp53: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dapimp53> thanks madpilot
<garry> Flungu I have the same issue with an all in one printer epson styluc CX6600. None of the drivers work. It hangs half way through too.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<flungu> i have a CX 3200 but i don't think it's the drivers
<eric> can anyone advise me on playing a wmv asf file, I've already installed the win32 codecs but the file won't play
<bob_4_a_day> deside to go slumming crimsun ?
<flungu> sometimes it just works but this time every program that i try to print from freezes
<alvanson> I am trying to install ubuntu 5.10, but every time I run the install, it fails on linux-i386.  Looking at the logs, there is apparently a MD5Sum mismatch for nvidia-kernel-common.  Checking the CD's integrity gives nothing wrong with it
<kaffeend> Q: What do I do with a .rpm file?
<alvanson> Any way to fix?  Is this a known problem?
<alvanson> or is there a way to netinstall?
<WebLOCH> kaffeend, in ubuntu, you generally look for a deb instead, or try Alien
<WebLOCH> kaffeend, type "man alien" at the console
<bob_4_a_day> kaffeend nothing if you can find a .deb of the same crap.
<kaffeend> okies
<flungu> does anyone know how to restart the cups server
<flungu> ?
<kaffeend> there were only source files as an alternative :s
<bob_4_a_day> kaffeend what is this rpm anyway ?
<kaffeend> OpenAL
<kaffeend> and a couple of dependencies for a game
<bob_4_a_day> flungu 'sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart '
<flungu> thanks
<garry> red hat packet module or somethign like that. There is a program that you use to install rpm packages.
<DjDarkman> hy ,who can help me with skype over ubuntu?
<bob_4_a_day> !info openal
<hal> somebody who speak portuguese?!
<gerald> what package do I need to install for this command:  dpkg-buildpackage
<kaffeend> WebLOCH and bob_4_a_day I deleted them - it doesn't matter :D thanks tho
<hal> somebody help me installin' some programs!
<bob_4_a_day> kaffeend do a 'apt-cache search openal '
<DjDarkman> hal, what programz do you want 2 install?
<linux_galore> I was just wondering, Ive got a previous install of Linux using the XFS file system, can I keep /home and reformat the other partitions and still use XFS
<kaffeend> bob_4_a_day - will do ;)
<hal> djdarkman aMSN and WINE....
<alvanson> a search on google is not turning anything up :@
<DjDarkman> hal, w8 please
<rizo> is there a module that take cares of the keyboard? i want to try unloading it if one exsists and see if it resolves my lag issues after resuming from suspend-to-ram
<garry> Wine is in the synaptic universe repository.
<Madpilot> alvanson: is this a pressed CD or a burned one?
<bob_4_a_day> linux_galore i don't see why not
<DjDarkman> hal u dont need msn
<alvanson> Madpilot, pressed... from shipit
<DjDarkman> hal u got gaim
<kaffeend> bob_4_a_day - wow there's a lot there
<WebLOCH> kaffeend, good lucks anyway boy
<hal> and i'm tryin' open my files from the other part of the hd, where my windows is instaled, but i'm keepin' beeing denied!
<linux_galore> I wonder is the ubuntu install has a "use existing partitions" option
<Madpilot> alvanson: have you tried another CD? They usually ship you a bunch...
<linux_galore> if*
<kaffeend> WebLOCH Thanks :D
<alvanson> Madpilot, I shall, but this first one verifies
<bob_4_a_day> yes and 6 100% matches kaffeend
<hal> djdarkman that i discovered a few minutes ago, i just can't install any program =\
<bob_4_a_day> libopenal-dev ;; libopenal0 ;; libopenalpp-cvs-dev ;; libopenalpp-cvsc2 ;; openalpp-cvs-doc ;; python-openal
<kaffeend> bob_4_a_day - haha - correctamundo
<Madpilot> hal: what are you trying to install, and from where?
<linux_galore> hal: is it xp or win2k
<alvanson> hmm... can't find the other 4
<DjDarkman> somebody uses skype here?
<hal> it's xp.....i just can't open it from the ubuntu...
<kaffeend> going for python
<hal> i'm tryin' to install wine
<bob_4_a_day> kaffeend not bad for a guy that don't use ubuntu eeh ?
<linux_galore> hal: ??
<DjDarkman> hal, needs to enable the repositories i think
<Madpilot> hal: you don't need an XP install to use or isntall wine
<hal> i'll try some more and reboot...
<djtansey> i am trying to install ubuntu from a flash card. I am able to mount it after the install image boots, but it still insists that I "Detect CDROM." but it isn't a cdrom... how can i get it to just install from the uncompressed iso i have on /dev/hdc1 ?
<linux_galore> hal: I use an app called captive it allows Linux to view the windows NTFS partiton
<kaffeend> bob_4_a_day - get out! Tresspasser! :P
<kaffeend> !police
<ubotu> kaffeend: Are you smoking crack?
<kaffeend> lol
<DjDarkman> man nobody uses skype here?
<kaffeend> DjDarkman are you lonely?
<kaffeend> DjDarkman: want someone to talk to?
<kaffeend> :D
<DjDarkman> kaffeend, yes someone ,who can help me make my skype work :P
<kaffeend> have you tried #skype?
<DjDarkman> nope
<gerald> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create e xecutables
<gerald> anyone know how to fix this compile error?
<Madpilot> gerald: did you install build-essential?
<gerald> dunno
<gerald> gonna check
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> it has been said that b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<DjDarkman> i cant even use my mircrophone and that`s the problem kaffeend
<tuv> why would a ping to a local network address give "Destination Host Unreachable" (wifi)
<linux_galore> tuv: no gateway was defined
<intelikey> kaffeend bet that left ya wondering.....  :)
<kaffeend> DjDarkman: neither can I
<gerald> seems to be working now
<linux_galore> tuv: no gateway it doesnt know how to get there
<tuv> linux_galore: gateway is well configured. besides, it's a same-lan address so gateway is not needed anyway
<kaffeend> intelikey - lol - I have my own problemos to keep me occupied
<DjDarkman> why does my ubuntu use oss and alsa?
<crimsun> DjDarkman: it uses ALSA by default, which means it uses ALSA's OSS emulation.
<GTroy> hello everyone, how do you switch preferences for realplayer to play files from npr instead of mplayer?
<intelikey> DjDarkman you mean it doesn't use  esd  also ?
<linux_galore> tuv: check your firewall
<DjDarkman> hmmm ,but why can`t i hear my microphone?
<DjDarkman> intelikey, dunno
<kaffeend> I don't suppose anyone here knows of a heightfield generator for linux?
<tuv> linux_galore: i was able to ping the router.. after a few minutes i am not! after a reboot still unable!!
<chalcedony> greetings
<crimsun> DjDarkman: did you unmute the microphone?
<DjDarkman> yes
<DjDarkman> in every place
<intelikey> DjDarkman muted ?    line0 slected for input in place of mic ?   without some info no way i can guess.
<kaffeend> chalcedony aloha :)
<chalcedony> who knows how i can tell which Ubuntu distribution my husband has in his computer?
<crimsun> DjDarkman: some chipsets require you to unmute an analog loopback, too
<delltony> hi have a question about partioning. i have windows on one partition and kubuntu on another i have 46 gig allocated to linux which i use the most but i need a little more space for windows abut another 10 gig so how can i resize the partition for linux so i can give to windows? I am trying to use gparted but for some reason the resize is grayed out.
<crimsun> chalcedony: lsb_release -r
<Shadyman> chalcedony: ask him?
<DjDarkman> where can i find these options?
<Shadyman> :)
<chalcedony> Shadyman: he doesn't speak and doesn't remember.
<chalcedony> ty though
* kaffeend wants food
<Shadyman> Oh.
<linux_galore> tuv: its simple either you have a hardware issue or you have a network issue, there is also the physical network issues ie your cable is stuffed
<crimsun> DjDarkman: the Volume Control applet, for instance, or ``alsamixer'' from the cli
<linux_galore> tuv: have you run ifconfig and checked to make sure everything is there
<DjDarkman> line in mode: line in ,mic mode: mic in
<tuv> linux_galore: you can rule out the cable thing since it is a wireless network. ifconfig if fine too.
<DjDarkman> i enabled all switches
<tuv> linux_galore: the point is that it was working and suddenly it stopped
<linux_galore> tuv: ping the router and look at the port traffic indicator
<alvanson> Madpilot, hmm... was a bad CD.  yet it tested fine... odd
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone again
<linux_galore> tuv: on the router
<Inf3ctedFx> well I think my webcam doesnt love me anymore lol
<tuv> linux_galore: to be exact i was downloading updates and the download stopped it the middle and the network was out.. hasn't been back since
<DjDarkman> whats next?it still doesn`t work
<Brunellus> where does rhythymbox keep its config files?
<Inf3ctedFx> someone has an idea on webcams working under linux?
<gerald> anyone know how to fix this compile error
<gerald> configure: error: no X support found.  Use --x-includes and --x-libraries to spe cify the X
<linux_galore> Inf3ctedFx: sure do
<chalcedony>  does release 5.10 have a name?
<Myrtti> breezy
<crimsun> chalcedony: "Breezy Badger"
<dapimp53> Does anyone know if in the Breezy release if they fixed the problem where the touchpads dont work on laptops?
<Shadyman> chalcedony: BReezy Badger
<chalcedony> also.. hmm terminals in color!
<chalcedony> ty :)
<jack_daniel298> jhfk
<Shadyman> dapimp53: Synaptics Touchpads work just fune
<Inf3ctedFx> linux_galore: I hava an intel cs110 webcam and everytime I want to use it.. it freeze on me the pc
<crimsun> gerald: you need libx11-dev, among others.
<dapimp53> I think its alps that I have
<dapimp53> that is the normal one right?
<dapimp53> well more common
<crimsun> gerald: if you're unsure, you can use the (deprecated) transitional package, 'xlibs-dev'
<Inf3ctedFx> so linux_galore  I dont know if is the driver or something am I doing qrong
<linux_galore> Inf3ctedFx: did you check to make sure that camera is supported
<Inf3ctedFx> well not really linux_galore  how can I check that? on internet?
<linux_galore> Inf3ctedFx:  www.google.com/linux
<Inf3ctedFx> ok, let me check linux_galore
<linux_galore> just punch in the make model and see what it spits out
<intelikey> oh my this may crash.....!
<Shadyman> yep
<intelikey> we need more power mr. scott !
<jack_daniel298> jh
<Shadyman> It says Ubuntu already has the ndiswrapper modules... Where?
<Shadyman> !ndiswraper
<ubotu> No idea, Shadyman
<Shadyman> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<method> Shadyman, ndiswrapper-utils
<Shadyman> method: Thx
<method> And it works.
<method> Just a bitch.
<Shadyman> yep
<Shadyman> and here i am trying to compile the freakin thing.
<Shadyman> ROFL
<intelikey> ENGIN ROOM REPORT !
<method> Yeah, don't do that.
<method> :)
<intelikey> well we've lost our warp drive.
<linux_galore> I have a portable home brew Linksys WRT56GS router so I dont have to worry about ndiswrapper and also I have my own portable subnet so people can share with me on the fly
<linux_galore> sorry this gives me my own portable subnet*
<Marc\> How is everyone today?
<Inf3ctedFx> well linux_galore  nope is not support it  DANM it  lol
<hydroksyde> anyone have a photo of an ubuntu CD?
<garry> Braindead from the flu myself. ;;|
<sls> does UBUNTU support MTP devices
<sls> >
<sls> ?
<linux_galore> Inf3ctedFx: yeah always wise to check first before you buy
<Marc\> The flu? Ouch - how bad is it garru?
<paulproteus|lapt> Marc\: Pretty good, thanks. (-:
<Marc\> Garry*
<intelikey> !mtp
<ubotu> intelikey: Wish i knew
<Inf3ctedFx> thats the problems linux_galore  this camera was with me for about 3 years already lol
<Shadyman> and now for wpa of goodness on ndiswrapper :P
<Actitud> hi
<cristophine> hi
<sls> does UBUNTU support MTP devices like MP3 players?
<hydroksyde> sls, yes
<garry> Not bad, just annoying - I got hose nose, no amount of meds will stop the runny nose.
<hydroksyde> sls, you should be able to just plug it in, and it will go
<cristophine> I'm having problems accessing my windows fat partition from my user account
<cristophine> chown and chmod dont seem to work
<Madpilot> hydroksyde: check flickr - lots of Ubuntu photos there
<hydroksyde> cristophine, can you access it as root?
<sls> hydroksyde: i have tried that with my Samsung YP-T7 and nothing happens
<cristophine> yup
<intelikey> so what is MTP ?
<sls> I can see it in the device manager
<hydroksyde> sls, open up a terminal and type dmesg. see if there are any related messages.
<sls> Media Transfer Protocol
<garry> Try System/Administration/Disks and you can use it to gain access usually.
<Marc\> Anyone here game with Ubuntu? I been playing around with Cedega and wanted to know if anyone had any tips.
<intelikey> cristophine fat or ntfs ?
<cristophine> fat
<hydroksyde> cristophine, can you open your /etc/fstab and tell us the line for this particular partition?
<sls> [4643469.537000]  usb 5-5: USB disconnect, address 11
<sls> [4643482.203000]  usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<cristophine> will do
<sls> hydroksyde: that is wat shows up
<hydroksyde> sls, do MTP devices work like USB drives?
<Myrtti> tell it on pastebin
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/disk -o umask=0         cristophine  where hda9  is the partition and /mnt/disk is an empty directory.
<hydroksyde> Myrtti, shouls only be one line
<sls> hydroksyde: and I can see the device in device manager
<sls> hydroksyde: but i do not know how to mount it...
<cristophine> /dev/hdb1       /windows        vfat    quiet           0       0
<sls> hydroksyde: they are supposed to work like mass storeage devices
<Madpilot> hydroksyde: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/ubuntu/?page=3
<linux_galore> hydroksyde: yes you just need a client for the device and libnjb installed
<hydroksyde> sls, do you have another MSD that works?
<sls> hydroksyde: on windows i show up like a camera or disk would in explorer
<intelikey> ok cristophine make that defaults,umask=0   in place of quiet   and you'r set.
<sls> hydroksyde: yes i do --- SD Cards and a USB thumb drive
<hydroksyde> sls, yeah, they should appear on the desktop automatically in ubuntu
<hydroksyde> my USB drive does
<sls> hydroksyde: SD Cards do and all other devices but not this one.
<linux_galore> hydroksyde: whats the device
<hydroksyde> linux_galore, what do you mean?
<sls> linux_galore: it is a samsung YP-T7 MP3 player
<cristophine> thx :)
<linux_galore> sls: aah yeah they work fine
<buntus> anyone want to install php for me 2moro for $10 ?
<linux_galore> the whole Samsung YP media series Ive found work great
<tuv> this is the strangest thing i've ever seen. once i reboot the network is ok.. few minutes after i login to gnome pings to the local network return "Destination Host Untreachable".. what's happening??? using ipw2200 1.0.8 with wpa_supplicant WPA2 CCMP
<sls> linux_galore: how?!?!
<linux_galore> sls: just plug it in and there it is
<hydroksyde> sls, it should appear on the gnome desktop
<intelikey> cristophine after you edit your fstab  just issue a 'sudo -o remount /windows '
<linux_galore> sls: should see an icon on the desktop
<sls> linux_galore: that is what i was expecting...
<sls> linux_galore: nothing there...
<hydroksyde> sls, unless support is enabled in your kernel, or hal is broken
<DjDarkman> man nobody knows how to make my microphone workin?
<linux_galore> sls: Ive got a 128mb YP-## mp3 player it just shows up
<buntus> $10 paypal for anyone who can get apache working with php :)
<hydroksyde> buntus, sure
<sls> this is a 512 MB player -- rather new...
<buntus> but hydroksyde can u do it for me in the morning ?
<buntus> ill take ur address ill even pay u before u start
<hydroksyde> i suppose
* linux_galore now has a Zen Touch mp3 player and uses gnomad2
<buntus> ok u in here ? or msn ?
<sls> linux_galore: the older ones are just like pen drives...
<timfrost> xhristophine, if you add "user" to the options (3rd field) then you shouild not need to use root/sudo to mount the FAT partition
<hydroksyde> buntus, pm
<buntus> sure
<linux_galore> sls: always look the device up on www.google.com/linux see if there are any issues, the Zen Touch uses MTP
<GoRoDeK> how to extract files from *.iso image using console?
<sls> linux_galore: searching...
<intelikey> GoRoDeK mount it
<linux_galore> sls: If I plug in the zen touch nothing happens so I installed gnomad2 and libnjb
<GoRoDeK> intelikey, only user and not allowed to mount ;(
<erah> hey, how's it going?
<intelikey> GoRoDeK 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /dir '    where file is the file name and dir is and empty dir.
<pilgrim> Hi all. How come the 3d cool looking screensavers don't work in my machine (i.e. they're really slow).
<cristophine> @ intelikey: it didnt work
<intelikey> that's kinda broad. cristophine care to post the error for me.
<cristophine> well, no error
<cristophine> the remount went through
<intelikey> and ?
<sls> linux_galore: what is gnomad?
<cristophine> but i still cant change permissions on the file
<GoRoDeK> intelikey, i'm only a user and have no admin rights, so sudo will also not work for me ;(
<crimsun> cristophine: you have to ``sudo modprobe loop'' first if it's not loaded, and you don't have to pass -t
<intelikey> you sure can't.  and never will be able to on vfat
<intelikey> there is no permissions bit on vfat
<cristophine> ic
<cristophine> so, is there any way for me to send stuff to my windows partition without being root?
<intelikey> crimsun that's GoRoDeK not cristophine
<intelikey> GoRoDeK unless you can mount it.  i don't think you can get files out of it.
<erah> can't you just add umask=000 to your fstab?
<crimsun> intelikey: yeah, thanks.
<intelikey> cristophine yes.  you should be able to write there now.
<sls> linux_galore: o I apt-get ed it... it sees "no jukebox"
<GoRoDeK> intelikey, ok thx for your help... i hopefully will find another way :)
<intelikey> but you can not set permissions. there are none.
<gerald> i can't seem to find imlib2 in apt-cache and I"m getting this compile error
<gerald> /bin/sh: imlib2-config: command not found
<gerald> /bin/sh: imlib2-config: command not found
<cristophine> ic
<intelikey> GoRoDeK maybe pmount   but i don't know
<crimsun> gerald: install libimlib2-dev
<linux_galore> sls: what are you using as a client
<tuv> how come wpa_supplicant associates to a wpa2 network without loading the ieee80211_crypt_tkip or ieee80211_crypt_ccmp kernel modules?
<sls> linux_galore: gnomad2...
<linux_galore> sls: gnomad2 is for the zen touch
<sls> linux_galore: do I have to do somethin besides installing it with apt?
<davide> hello i am looking for help with setting ddclient
<sls> ok
<gerald> i'll try that
<linux_galore> sls: I would say you have some weird type of playlist that specific to that player same as the zen touch, you need to find a client that works with that playlist
<davide> i have a linksys router and ddclient is unable to get the ip address
<intelikey> GoRoDeK the system admin can edit sudoers to allow all user to run special commands like mount and umount   with sudo and not give them full access  you can mention that to the sysadmin
<benoy> can anyone tell me where I can find the latest "sources.list" file?
<sls> linux_galore: the samsung does not use play lists like that... there is a music folder on it and you jus copy what you want to it...
<DjDarkman> kmix rulez!! :)
<sls> linux_galore: in windows that is...
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<linux_galore> sls: also to get gnomad2 working you have to reboot with the player "plugged in" then run gnomad2
<erah> could anyone give me any insight to running full-screen applications restricted to one monitor in a dual-head environment?
<SweetestSavage> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<sls> linux_galore: what i really need is to be able to mount a USB MTP device...
<pilgrim> how do I enable 3d acceleartion for my video card (ati radeon 9700)
<paulproteus|lapt> sls: What's MTP?
<linux_galore> sls: if you just plug in the player after you have booted then run gnomad2 nothing happens I found
<sls> Must be new...
<intelikey> yuch some body run that thing through tinyurl
<linux_galore> paulproteus|lapt: Microsoft Media Transfer Protocol
<paulproteus|lapt> linux_galore: Whoa, weird.
<paulproteus|lapt> That sounds creepy.
<linux_galore> it is
<sls> paulproteus|lapt MTP = Media Transfer Protocol (the newer devices use it)
<linux_galore> sls: yes and its "windows" specific
<paulproteus|lapt> What about Mac OS?
<linux_galore> sls: its not a open standard like PTP is with digicams
<intelikey> looks like sh*t smells like.... musy be...
<fr> guys, I never configured the cdrom after my install. I go to /media/cdrom0 and cdrom1 but media in cd doesn't appear there. How do I mount this or whatever?
<linux_galore> fr: whats on the cd
<sls> linux_galore: if that is true then that puts an end to MP3 devices for linux ... almost all the devices I saw this Xmas at Best Buy had the "play for sure" logo = mtp device
<fr> linux_galore: its a data cd, just some docs
<intelikey> fr 'sudo mount /media/cdrom '
<Edu[NN] > hellos guys
<intelikey> or 0/1 blah...
<linux_galore> sls: no libnjb fixes that but you still need a client that works with the playlist because each maker has there own weird way of doing it
<tuv> ok.. i found out the wpa_supplicant gets a Disconnect event and re-connect, after which point all pings are unreachable
<marc_> Does anyone know how to make I-tunes work on Ubuntu?
<fr> intelikey: i get this mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<acetech> if i want to backup an entire drive using tar, would i simply type something like "tar -cvf /mnt/backup/backup.tgz /dev/hda", to backup the entire drive, including multiple partitions?
<linux_galore> sls: MTP has been reverse engineered so its not a problem, what is the problem is how each player has its own weird playlist format
<intelikey> fr figures.   that's udev for you.....
<linux_galore> sls: reboot with the device plugged in and then run gnomad2 see what happens
<fr> huh? don't know what udev is. how do i fix it?
<tonyyarusso> I seem unable to remove a directory.  When root does rmdir, it gives no error, but ls still shows it.
<tonyyarusso> That's using the --ignore-fail-on-non-empty option.
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: rmdir -R
<fr> intelikey: can you elaborate plz?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, "Invalid option"
<davide> anybody knows how to get information out of a linksys router??
<intelikey> fr i don't know the 'right' way but sudo MAKEDEV cdrom   and edit the /etc/fstab  line that says /dev/hdc to say /dev/cdrom  will probably work.....  and i make no promices
<Yomic> type 'router' in a browser
<acetech> if i want to backup an entire drive using tar, would i simply type something like "tar -cvf /mnt/backup/backup.tgz /dev/hda", to backup the entire drive, including multiple partitions?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Now it's gone.
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Did rm -R, and then rmdir.
<davide> tried already to find info on the web, but nothing useful
<intelikey> acetech nope
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: means you have a hidden directory in there
<kyled> davide: have you tried typing 192.168.1.1 in your browser?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Makes sense.  It was an obsolete user's home.
<intelikey> acetech all the archive will have in it is one device inode  :)
<intelikey> and it is probably a symlink lol
<phreq> Hey, I've putting together a new box and I have some question's 'bout graphics hardware. :P
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: -R just means recursive
<phreq> Er. I'm.
<davide> my problem is how to get from the router the ip address that sbc assign me to have ddclient update on dyndns
<fr> intellikey: do i make one /dev/cdrom0 other /dev/cdrom1 right?
<sikumkum> HIghoS, is there anyone got experiences with compiling the smp kernel on dual opteron ?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Right, I'd used it before with rm, but apparently rmdir doesn't use it.
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: yeah think your right
<intelikey> fr yes if the devices exist.   test with  'ls /dev/cdrom* '
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: I dont fush directories much
<linux_galore> flush*
<acetech> intelikey: what can I do to backup the entire drive in the event i need to restore the linux install
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: my /home directory is a cvs rig lol
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, What's that?
<fr> intelikey, mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist :/
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: so if I delete or change anything I can wind it back
<sikumkum> is there anyone got experiences with compiling the smp kernel on dual opteron ? my server always went crash with 2.6.12-smp
<kaffeend|away> phreq -nvidia or ATi?
<fr> intelikey, sorry mount: special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<acetech> intelikey, i would basicaly like to take my entire drive and copy it to another with the ability of doing incremental backups
<phreq> HIghoS means... come to me. Both. I'm trying to decide between two different cards, both kind of low end.
<intelikey> acetech first of all you will have to mount the partition/s some place then make a tarball of that directory.  but you also need to be in the dir unless you want problems restoring ....
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: basically anything I change in /home ie delete or update if I need the old version of the file or the now deleted file I can quickly tell cvs to give me the old one back
<phreq> One's a Radeon X300SE, the other a GeForce 6200TC.
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, That must tax your resources a bit.
<DjDarkman> how can i control this emulated oss?
<kaffeend|away> phreq hmmm... I reckon the ATi is the winner of those two - but that's just my opinion
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: no I have a HUGE hardisk
<phreq> Okay, it's got better reviews on NewEgg anyway. ;)
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: more info -> http://linuxjournal.com/article/5976
<intelikey> fr without loading ubuntu on this system and searching for the actual device  the best i can hope to do for you is guess.    fr do a 'sudo fdisk -l '   and see what the names of the hard drive devices are.
<acetech> intelikey, so if is cd /, then tar -cvf /media/backup/backup.tar.gz /"  this will give me the backup file of the entire computer... will this do the /boot, mbr, and everything?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Ah.  Just 40G here, with Ubuntu, WinXP, and the IBM Rescue and Restore partition.
<kaffeend|away> phreq also I think that OpenGL is better suited to ATi
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: I dont keep files in cvs forever I let them be deleted after 120 days
<DjDarkman> how can i control this emulated oss?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, (How huge?)
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: two seagate 200Gb hardisks with only Linux installed
<fr> intelikey: it just shows my 4 hard drives..
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: I hardly use 10% of the space so far
<phreq> Okay, thanks.
<kaffeend|away> phreq getting up to the higher end cards nVidia win hands down, tho ;)
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Wow.
<phreq> I'm on a budget, or I would go. :P
<kaffeend|away> cool
<intelikey> acetech if you have partition to backup mounted on /media/backup   then do this  'cd /media/backup ;tar -czvf /address_to_storage_space/backup.tar.gz *
<kaffeend|away> now I'll finish eating :D
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: I spend all my money on hardware, I dont dring or smoke so I save lots of money
<linux_galore> drink*
<intelikey> fr yes but are they /dev/hda?   and so on ?
<phreq> Wait a minute, the wiki page says that AMD64 drivers currently aren't availble for Breezy.
* linux_galore has more gadgets than Inspector Gadget
<fr> intelikey, yea there is hda and hdb, then my 2 sata's which showup improperly but thast another issue :)
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, I don't drink or smoke either.  Or work.  (Student here, I'm still paying FOR what I get up to do.)
<kaffeend|away> phreq - go 1386
<intelikey> fr ok.... that's no real help then.
<phreq> Er, AMD64 drivers for ATI cards. But--- yeah.
<kaffeend|away> i386*
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: wont last, study hard travel lots and things will work out
<phreq> Won't the 32bit code still exectue? :P
<antoni_NT> hello everybody, remember me. Now I cannot acces NTFS volumes on my system, what's wrong, why only root can do that
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Sounds about right.
<phreq> Perms, I'm guessing, Antoni.
<kaffeend|away> I have a AMD64 and run ubuntu i386
<tonyyarusso> antoni_NT, What's ls -l of the mount point in question say?
<intelikey> fr maybe someone else can help you fine the device node that /dev/hdc should be pointing to.   or tell you how to make an /dev/hdc device node.
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: you "must" do a 1Yr world trip, you will be piss poor most of the time but you meet heaps of people and get lots of memories and it helps you in life later because you know were people are coming from when dealing with them
<kaffeend|away> phreq - I also run an ATi card
<intelikey> ALL! help fr get a cd to mount.
<antoni_NT> it can only be read by root, i want to change it but it says it read only disk, what changes I need in fstab
<phreq> kaffeend|away - Awesome... even if I install the 64bit OS, the 32bit binary drivers will run fine, right?
<ITSa341> I have tried every ATI how-to I can find and can't get my Radeon Mobility IGP 320 to work with 3d :-(
<tuv> is ubuntu's wpasupplicant package in a good condition or is it just me?
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, That does sound like fun.  I'm sort of easing into that, going to school in a neighboring country, and one with 12% of the student body international students, so I've already met lots of interesting people.
<kaffeend|away> phreq - huh? I'm missing something
<kaffeend|away> :s
<intelikey> !ubotu tell antoni_NT about ntfs
<linux_galore> antoni_NT: you need to install "captive" the NTFS module will only "read" not write or erase because Microsoft has released no or little information on NTFS and yes Microsoft changes NTFS with little or no warning
<intelikey> antoni_NT the wiki might help with that.
<kaffeend|away> why go 64 bit OS?
<phreq> Why not? :P
<kaffeend|away> coz it's crap imho
<intelikey> why not 128 ?
<linux_galore> antoni_NT: captive uses your "windows dll files" so it can read write and erase files
<kaffeend|away> lol
<linux_galore> kaffeend|away: your future proof, I asked the same in 1987, why go 32 bit
<tuv> looks like no one is using wpa_supplicant around here :(
* kaffeend|away wants a 128bit architecture
<ITSa341> lol
<intelikey> !captive
<ubotu> well, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<tuv> kaffeend|away: then design one!
<intelikey> linux_galore ^
<BoukenPink> Okay... I'm having a wee problem... Sometimes, my mouse seems to go a little bit crazy at times, just for a few seconds, and things will get opened and stuff and the mouse won't move where it's supposed to, but it'll go back to normal after just a small period of time.... :3 Anyone know what might cause that?
<antoni_NT> I have changed the fstab in Ubuntu 5.04 and now I'mt trying Breezy and it automatically detect my partitions but the problems still exist, I always have to login to root just for playing my Queen of Hollywood
<kaffeend|away> tuv - on it ;)
* phreq wants a cluster of 64bits. ;)
<ITSa341> !Radeon
<ubotu> ITSa341: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* linux_galore uses captive fine in Ubuntu
<ITSa341> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<intelikey> i didn't write the wiki.
* linux_galore then again I built captive from source
<kaffeend|away> linux_galore: what do you mean "your future proof"?
<linux_galore> kaffeend|away: 5 years anything 32 bit is going to be junk
<kaffeend|away> true
<antoni_NT> what is "captive", where should I install it?
<kaffeend|away> but I already have my 64bit chip ;)
<phreq> Which is why I'm buying a 64bit proc. :P
<kaffeend|away> ah... I see now
<linux_galore> kaffeend|away: 64 bit and you have a hope of surviving the next 8 years
<kaffeend|away> phreq you getting 939s?
<antoni_NT> my modem works on 14,4 kBps how to get it works at 56 kBps, I use the Linuxant driver
<kaffeend|away> coz 754 is old school
<phreq> Yeah, a 3200+, Venice.
<linux_galore> kaffeend|away: to be honest 32 bit has a shelf life right now around 3 years
<kaffeend|away> I'd give it less linux_galore
<linux_galore> yeah 939 is fine
<TerminX> anyone know if there's a fix for http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16168
<phreq> I'll share my wishlist on Newegg in a minute.
<kaffeend|away> todays 939 is tomorrow's 754
<linux_galore> kaffeend|away: well XP will be supported till 2010
<kaffeend|away> what's xp? :D
<phreq> I hate XP.
<linux_galore> also Ubuntu from what i hear will have a 5 year support option so yep 5 years is about it
<antoni_NT> me too (hate windows especially)
<phreq> kaffeend|away - The beast from Redmond. You don't wanna know, really. ;)
<linux_galore> yeah I have yet to install windows XP
<kaffeend|away> lol
<linux_galore> I stopped at win2k
<antoni_NT> Ok I've to leave now thanks
<phreq> This box dual boots into 98SE, but that's just for AoEII. ;)
<intelikey> antoni_NT if the modem is 56k  and it connects at 14k it is probably a physical problem with the line service or your connections in your home.  possably too much crap connected to the phone line upstream the pc.
<linux_galore> intelikey: no the Linuxant free driver is crippled to work at 14.4 you need the $$$ download version to get the full 56k
<tonyyarusso> Mine dual boots WXP because that's the way they sold it to me.  Do I use that $300 or whatever it is?  No.
<bor> q
<intelikey> linux_galore sounds like M$'s bull snoot.
<linux_galore> intelikey: or get the <cough> bittorrent <cough> version
<phreq> I like the fact that Dell offers Linux workstations...
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, intelikey: Yeah, I'm using the Linuxant driver, and I did break down and cough up the $20.
<phreq> I don't like it that they don't offer AMD processors. ;)
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: its on BT you know
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Actually, I didn't.  But I don't really mind that one.
<intelikey> linux_galore but line problems keep me at lower bit rate here.  my modem is a modem  not one of those damn WINmodems
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Out of curiosity though, where?
<DjDarkman> how do i use alsa-oss?
* linux_galore dreads ever having to use dial up ever again
<phreq> I wiIt's not fun.
<lorenzo> hello, how do i log on as root? i tried su but i havent created a password, i donno how, thanx
<linux_galore> Im wondering if Ubuntu will use DMIX for sound like suse and mandrake and red hat are in the future releases
<phreq> I hate dial-up, but it's the only thing I can get here in my hole. I was stuck with a Windmodem too for a while, but then I ripped a real modem from an old box.
<DjDarkman> lorenzo, use sudo
<phreq> lorenzo: sudo
<intelikey> lorenzo sudo -
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: hold on
<kaffeend|away> back in the days of Hoary I had Ubuntu64 and man, was it fast - but anyone who remembers the trouble I was having with that setup will confirm that the 32 bit vers is better
<lorenzo> ok thanx :D
<Madpilot> !root
<kaffeend|away> guess that post was a bit late :s
<ITSa341> lorenzo   sudo is safer, ask me I learned the hard way
<phreq> Every tried it on a Mac proc?
<summerwinter> can somebody help me. I have a pocket pc. I have synced it with 2 computers already. I need to delete one of them if i want to sync with  a 3rd computer. What do you call this? It's not called "account". What's the word? Please help.
<phreq> Er. Ever*
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: whats the official driver name
<Madpilot> !tell lorenzo about root
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Something along the lines of Linuxant HSF softmodem driver.
<intelikey> ITSa341 your user password is more secure than your root password was when you learned the hard way ?
<thick-glasses> can anyone suggest a good mp3 server for linux?
<n0dl> when i run cdrecord it tells me cannot fixate disk
<ITSa341> Has anyone here got the Radeon Mobility IGP 320 to work with 3d acceleration?
<BoukenPink> Oooh... Frostwire...
<n0dl> how do i fx this error?
<thick-glasses> ITSa341: have you tried fgl_gears?
<ITSa341> thick  yup works fine in 2d but not 3d
<ITSa341> trying to run cedega but it keeps failing the 3d test
<thick-glasses> ITSa341: did you install the fglrx drivers?
<ITSa341> yup
<phreq> My glxgears gets 24FPS. :P
<thick-glasses> and change your xorg drivers?
<ITSa341> but, when I try to load them the gui fails to start on boot
<thick-glasses> hmm
<kaffeend|away> my glxgears is around 2300 fps :P
<phreq> My box is affectionanetly named POS. :P
<ITSa341> thick  yup, good thing I remember a few command line opotions   :-)
<ITSa341> options **
<kaffeend|away> nice name phreq
<phreq> Or peanutbutter. Either or, really, depends on my mood.
<intelikey> phreq what's the cheet code for food in AoE2 ?
<phreq> intelikey I have no idea.
<intelikey> hmmm ok
<phreq> It's an old Packard Bell. :'(
<thick-glasses> damn, ATI drivers need some maturing to do
<phreq> Intelikey I don't like to use the cheats.
<intelikey> well that's the only one i never heard.
<phreq> How do I start this thing? gives you a Cobra.
<intelikey> yeah
<ITSa341> thick  I tried the driver download from ATI   LOL   back to command line for a minute    thank goodnes I backed up my xorg.conf
<intelikey> or is it 'how do you turn this on'
<phreq> I'm not sure...
<kaffeend|away> try fglrxgears phreq
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: here we go -> http://hsf.szm.sk/
<ITSa341> I have managed to get almost everything I need working in a hurry with ubuntu. I guess I can live without 3d if I have to but then I would have to do my gaming from my office comp.
<Doomdiver> What program should ill use to burn Ubunto DVD 5.1? DVD decrypter cant and Nero just burn a unreadable / none bootable DVD. are there any .cue files for the .iso ?
<ITSa341> office comp has nVidia agp card :-)
<phreq> I haven't got Ubuntu to work with this box yet, actually. ;)
<phreq> kaffeend|away: Don't have the program.
<ITSa341> I was very impressed when the 802.11 worked with no hassles, just insert wep key and it connected rock solid
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Huh, interesting.  And oddly enough, I even know someone who can read the Slovensky directions.  (Yes, I did notice the English link, eventually.)
<faisal_d> morning all
* intelikey hasn't got ub to work "right" with any box yet.
<kaffeend|away> it's the ATi driver thingy
<n0dl> how can i fix a fixate disk error with cdrecord?
<phreq> Ah, okay.
<tonyyarusso> Can Thunderbird store more than two e-mail addresses with a contact?  (It shows E-mail and Additional E-mail only right now.)
<ITSa341> I must say, the codecs took me a few minutes to figure out so I could play my dvds on this.
<phreq> Well, my problem is that my hard drives keep failing and GNOME really taxes this machine.
<ITSa341> Oh, and still can't play .wmv files :-(
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: use Evolution for multiple accounts, I found Thunderbird a bit lightweight for email
<intelikey> ITSa341 did you try vlc
<phreq> I'm played with the Ubuntu LiveCDs though, and I really like the feel of it. It's not as bloated as Fedora c3 either.
<kaffeend|away> ITSa341 - I can ;)
<kd> Hi,everyone,anyone here uses fvwm ,Can you send your config file and icon to me
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, I have it working for multiple accounts for me; I meant storing other people's in the address book.
<ITSa341> intelikey   I played with it but will have to try again, that was after a few daquirritas  ( margarita mix with BOTH rum and tequilla )
<ITSa341> ok  more than a few
<ITSa341> <-- was feelin gooooood
<linux_galore> tonyyarusso: try getting it to work with your MSN account
<phreq> SATA I = SATA150 or Sata 3Gb/s ?
* linux_galore wonders if Evolution has a gmail plugin yet
* xester good day
<ITSa341> I have a question about Evolution. Will it work with MSN and Yahoo like Thunderbird will? Without paying for pop access??
<tonyyarusso> linux_galore, Don't have MSN.  Earthlink, Bell Sympatico (which uses MSN mail, and works perfectly), and two university IMAPs.
<Kovecses> what is the difference beween debian sid and ubuntu??
<_jeff> hey guys
<ITSa341> Hi Jeff
<_jeff> does anyone here hate compiling from source as much as i do?
<ITSa341> <---
<phreq> DDepends on the program.
<Amaranth> _jeff: Yep, that's why if Ubuntu doesn't have it I don't need it.
<vanden> Hi all. New to ubuntu and linux. I installed ubuntu breezy, but also put on kbunutu desktop, so I could see what I liked bw KDE/Gnome.
<vanden> Today, trying to tace down a hardware problem, I booted up with Knoppix 4.0. It changed my screen that shows the loading process from the ubuntu one to the kbununtu one. That seems rude :-)  I've no idea how to fix that. What would I need to look into?
<ITSa341> <-- sort of new to linux also.
<vanden> ITSa341: Is it working out well for you?
<Kovecses> _jeff: dont use gentoo then
<ITSa341> I have used linux for years for routers and firewalls.
<ITSa341> I have a smoothwall router/firewall that hasn't been rebooted in 3 yrs
<vanden> ITSa341: I've used it for > week after one two many windows failings :-)
<vanden> too many
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have an ivtv based tv card?
<ITSa341> vanden  I also used Linspire for a couple years.
<_jeff> amaranth: yeah but im trying to get more plugins for giFT
<Kovecses> linspire....... oh no
<Kovecses> what is the difference beween debian sid and ubuntu??
<ITSa341> I like windows. I get paid $65.00/hour to remove virus and spyware
<vanden> ITSa341: I'd tried a few times over the years, but laptop issues always got in the way. Still are, but now I'm *determined*
<_jeff> amaranth: and sometimes you have no choice but to attempt a source compilation
<Amaranth> Kovecses: ubuntu is focused on the desktop and has newer versions of Xorg, GNOME, and KDE.
<_jeff> kovecses: im not using gentoo
<ITSa341> Kov   say what ya want, but I had nothing but great luck with Linspire
<Kovecses> Amaranth: sid has the same versions of gnome and kde
<Kovecses> Amaranth: and xorg
<Amaranth> sid doesn't have gnome 2.12
<Amaranth> experimental has gnome 2.12
<Amaranth> based on ubuntu packages, iirc
<michael> can someone help me ples
<gerald> what package do i need to install to stream videos on firefox/
<Amaranth> Kovecses: And the X packages are from Ubuntu too.
<_jeff> does anyone know the command to run a package search in the terminal?
<Kovecses> what does iirc mean?
<Amaranth> Kovecses: If I Remember Correcly
<_jeff> gerald: i would get mplayer-mozilla
<Kovecses> Amaranth: thanks
<Shadowpillar> anyone here had to deal with an IVTV driver based card?
<intelikey> considering that i can run a linux system from a floppy disk (two disks actually) that has networking,  i consider the ub base system of 280+ mb   just a bit bloated.
<ITSa341> I even sold about 75 comps with Linspire preloaded ( yes, I paid for the Linspire OEM installer mambership and did their cert tests on the comps ) and at least 50 of those are still running Linspire exclusively with few if any problems
<Kovecses> Amaranth: so if i install ubuntu.... should i get ubuntu or kubuntu?
<michael> mmm i was able to dual boot win xp and ubuntu, but now when i have win xp installed then suddenly try to install ubuntu, i try to resize it, and the min is 512 B now i only have 80Gb hdd, i only want 10 Gb for ubunut, someone help
<vanden> michael: I'm very new here too, but just jump in and ask your question :-)
<Amaranth> Kovecses: Do you like GNOME or KDE?
<sampan> _jeff, apt-cache search search-string (searches for packages with that string in their name/description) .... or apt-cache show package-name  (to show info about a specific pkg)
<michael> its strange that i cant re-size a partition for ubuntu thats 10GB
<Kovecses> Amaranth: i dont know ..... i havent used linux in a long time
<landotter> gerald, the totem plugin if powered by totem-xine plays about 80% of embedded streaming vids for me.
<michael> look at the above question, brb dinner
<_jeff> sampan: ok thanks man
<paulproteus|lapt> Kovecses: I recommend Ubuntu over Kubuntu.
<_jeff> sampan: im gonna try that now
<intelikey> Kovecses xubuntu
<Amaranth> Kovecses: In here you'll get GNOME as an answer, in #kubuntu you'll get KDE. :P
<paulproteus|lapt> Kovecses: The integration is better.
<Shadowpillar> anyone here had to deal with an IVTV driver based card?
<Kovecses> ok......
<Kovecses> ubuntu it is
<Amaranth> Kovecses: But #ubuntu has more people so if you need help it's easier.
<intelikey> Kovecses xubuntu
<ITSa341> Shadow   I'm trying to deal with an ATI card right now.   good luck :-)
<landotter> kubuntu and xubuntu are both great, but stock ubuntu is a better place to get your feet wet, imho.
<linux_galore> bugger nothing on using gmail with evolution
<Amaranth> intelikey: Let's try to not tell people to use a beta derivative that currently doesn't work too well.
<Amaranth> intelikey: Unless they use an older system.
<intelikey> oh does it not ??
<Kovecses> ITSa341: ati is easy
<gerald> thanks
<intelikey> i really didn't know there were 'admitted' issues with xubuntu
<ITSa341> Kov  Radeon Mobility IGP320       help I've tried ALL the How-tos I can find
<Amaranth> intelikey: It's not done yet.
<intelikey> i knew there were with dapper
<ITSa341> It's running fine, but no 3d
<Amaranth> intelikey: Expect it to be better in dapper.
<tuv> ok.. i solved my wpa_supplicant problem.. congrate me
<ITSa341> fails the 3d test in cedega
<Amaranth> ITSa341: You installed xorg-driver-fglrx?
<intelikey> i see
<ITSa341> yup
<Amaranth> ITSa341: And changed the xorg driver to fglrx instead of ati?
<ITSa341> modified the xorg.conf file as directed
<ITSa341> lol
<tuv> or so i thought!
<ITSa341> yup
<Amaranth> ITSa341: Ok, then ATI doesn't like you.
<vanden> tuv: <crowd roars> :-)
<dsas> should the right hand of the touchpad on my laptop just scroll? Or do I need to use some modifier key at the same time?
<Amaranth> ITSa341: They don't support the newer cards right away for linux.
<ITSa341> then boots to a filed x start    good thing I remember a few console commands   :-)
* intelikey congrate's tuv
<binarydigit> dsas: are you using the synaptic drivers
<gerald> hrm I just installed that xine firefox video player
<_jeff> does anybody here use apollon?
<intelikey> was it good for you ?
<gerald> i still get a decoder error when i try to play something in firefox
<gerald> is there something I need to do to enable it?
<ITSa341> feels good to get back to Linux. I just hope there is a gps map program I can find for Linux that compares to MS Streets and Trips 2005
<Kovecses> gerald: did you get w32codecs?
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<dsas> binarydigit: it's an out-of-the-box dapper flight 2 install, I have no idea.
<gerald> what's the apt package name for it?
<Kovecses> gerald: w32codecs
<ITSa341> anyone here run AOL under ubuntu?
<binarydigit> i just installed breezy on my laptop today and my touchpad scrolling worked out of the box
<Kovecses> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ITSa341> binary   congrats mine too
<quacker> landotter, have you efer gotten it to play Matroska Video (wrapper) files?
<_jeff> does anybody here use apollon?
<Amaranth> ITSa341: Oh, x fails to start when you change the driver?
<quacker> with libxine, I mean?
<ITSa341> binary  eMachines m5305 here   you??
<ITSa341> Amar   yup
<dsas> binarydigit, ok, I can't see synaptics mentioned anywhere in device manager...
<Amaranth> ITSa341: What's the error message?
<landotter> quacker, LOL, nope--I have no idea what those are--but it works fine for embedded vids--like you find at news sites...
<quacker> ITSa341, you in Canada?
<ITSa341> <-- backed up xorg.conf   thank goodness
<ITSa341> US
<ITSa341> MI
<Amaranth> ITSa341: Don't go back to the old version yet, let's try to fix this one.
<Tomcat_> quacker: I'm pretty sure Matroska works with the "regular" vid setup.
<binarydigit> dsas: it would be mentioned in xorg.conf
<irvin> !help
<binarydigit> see if the driver is set to synaptics
<binarydigit> for the touchpad
<ITSa341> quacker  close to Canada
<dsas> binarydigit, ahh of course
<intelikey> irvin meet the bot, ubotu meet irvin
<quacker> Tomcat_, not in Xine -- only in Mplayer -- which sux cuz it has a much less powerfull interface, crashes more and burns way more CPU
<ITSa341> Amar   basically tells me it failed and asks me if I want to look at the message    which lists nothing then drops me to a command line
<ITSa341> Amar   I am trying   :-)
<ITSa341> <-- on it now
<dsas> binarydigit, yep it's there. I'll report it as abug.
<quacker> ITSa341, I have an old e-machine someone just upgraded from sitting under my desk waiting to become a printserver or something.  I though they were a regional (Canadian) company.
<ITSa341> Amar   I really like ubuntu and plan to use it as my primary OS
<assasukasse> hi all
<Amaranth> quacker: Gateway owns emachines
<assasukasse> i have a problemn with a very new lap
<assasukasse> a compaq R4000
<Amaranth> quacker: They're based in San Diego, California
<quacker> ewww
<quacker> NoCals!
<kyled> I worked in the bestbuy around Philadelphia and we sold emachines as well.
<irvin> intelikey, i'm seriously lagged
<ITSa341> quacker  I have an old eMachine running as a server for a hotel reservation database about 8 miles from here   old amd k6-3 400
<ITSa341> runs rock silid still
<gerald> well w32codecs is not on the repositories
<gerald> so where do I get them?
<liable> !laptop
<ubotu> methinks laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Madpilot> !tell gerald about restricted
<Madpilot> gerald: there's a URL for the w32codecs in the URL you just got sent by the bot...
<quacker> gerald, look again (and this time make sure you have Multiverse and Universe)
<ITSa341> this is AMD 2200+ ATI Radeon, 1024MB Ram and widescreen. If I can get this doing everything I need this will be my main pc with ubuntu on it
<intelikey> phreq mdk makes a good enough server for me tanks knee way
<phreq> mdk?
<liable> !laptop is also tuxmobil.org
<ubotu> okay, liable
<Amaranth> !laptop
<ubotu> rumour has it, laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<Amaranth> ok, it didn't go over
<Amaranth> good
<phreq> I have FreeBSD on two floppies. ;)
<phreq> Can't go wrong with that.
<landotter> gerald, you can just to to the mplayer website, grab the codecs and decompress them into /usr/lib/win32  you'll have to make the directory, but totem, xine, mplayer and whatnot will find them automatically....
<ITSa341> but, I use my laptop all day every day so it has to do everything I need without dual booting so I need ubuntu working right all the way around
<Amaranth> landotter: only if you have totem-xine installed
<intelikey> phreq i have linux on two floppies  tu shea
<landotter> Amaranth, of course. :P
<intelikey> :)
<phreq> Probably a lot easier to install than the daemon too.
<ITSa341> Amar   I'm reinstalling the drivers right now so I can try again
<phreq> Paenguin > Daemon. ;)
<quacker> ITSa341, install with "noapic" and "nolapic" and pay carefull attention to the mouse driver config
<ITSa341> mouse and touchpad are working great right from day one :-)
<intelikey> ping
<phreq> I'm outta here.
<ITSa341> night phreq
<intelikey> gooday
<zviivz> hi ... heard this is a nice place to get help on ubuntu linux
<ITSa341> gooday   aussie?
<binarydigit> zviivz: whered you hear that crazy rumor
<zviivz> i have a question here .. how do i mount an Apple HFS harddisk?
<Orborde> How can I force my DNS lookupmadoggle to use TCP?
<zviivz> binarydigit: on the ubuntu forum postings :)
<binarydigit> =P
<vanden> Repeat of my question: Today, trying to trace down a hardware problem with an install of breezy ubuntu with the kubuntu desktop added, I booted up with Knoppix 4.0. Now, when booting normally, the screen showing the loading process has changed from the ubuntu one to the kubuntu one. That seems rude :-)  I've no idea how to fix that. What would I need to look into?
<phreq> Check out man mount too.
<phreq> Anyway, I'm gone.
<Orborde> I'm behind at least 2 layers of NAT, so UDP is kind of sucking hard. I can't use WWW, either.
<ITSa341> hey vanden      just don't give up, I seem to find all the help I need here.
<vanden> ITSa341: wasn't giving up, just bumping back into sight :-)
<ITSa341> reminds me of the Linspire community but even nicer and friendlier
<ITSa341> which is the key to getting Linux more readily available
<vanden> ITSa341: I think it is the Python collection. A nicer newsgroup than comp.lang.python I've yet to see.
<vanden> connection
<intelikey> vanden 'when booting'  is that pre boot  or while X is loading ?
<dsas> vanden, It'd be one of the packages that kubuntu-desktop depends on, kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<duomaxwell> newb question! How do I burn a .iso in Ubuntu?
<vanden> intelikey: Too new to know how to answer. I mean the screen that reports the various things like "checking network connection" and "syncying clock" etc.
<dsas> duomaxwell, right click on it, then press "burn cd" or something similar
<chmod775> hi folks
<ITSa341> hello chmod
<chmod775> How can I eanble transparency in gdesklets
<duomaxwell> dsas too simple lol, too used to using thigs like toast or nero to do it
<chmod775> Hi ITSa341
<vanden> dsas: Thanks. They were there before the knoppix boot. What would knoppix have chnaged to bring them to the fore?
<zviivz> duomaxell: use Nautilus
<chmod775> gdesklets == transparency ????
<zviivz> gnome default file explorer i believe
<intelikey> ok vanden that is boot splash.  check in the system preferances and look for boot splash somethin.
<vanden> intelikey: thanks, off to do.
<zviivz> anyone here installed Ubuntu on PPC??
<tuv> is there a kernel option to adjust the console size to the monitor's?
<chmod775> can anyone hlelp me
<chmod775> with gdesk;lets
<chmod775> ?
<dsas> vanden, it seems very unlikely that knoppix could/would change that, last time I used it, it mounted all your filesystems as read only....
<llama32> hi, im using the gnome 2.12 demo/live disc (ubuntu based), is there a way to install to HD?
<intelikey> vanden it is highly unlikely that knoppix did it.  but that rather it was done before you shut down prior to booting knoppix.
<vanden> intelikey: Did you mean via the gui?
<cdubya> any quick way to find out how many packages there are in the repositories, like a total guesstimate?
<Amaranth> ITSa341: anything?
<michael> can someone help me pls
<Amaranth> cdubya: hang on, i'll make the bot tell you
<cdubya> Amaranth, kewl.
<vanden> dsas and intelikey: I take your collective point. But 30 boots had ubuntu artwork, I booted once with knoppix, ran acpi -V then rebooted and it was changed.
<chmod775> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is hhtp://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<duomaxwell> ok, newb question 2, how do I make VLC the default media player?
<cdubya> :)
<Amaranth> !dstats
<intelikey> via or gui  ????
<chmod775> ubotu, u are a fool?
<ubotu> ...but u is already something else...
<Amaranth> d'oh, broken
<cdubya> ubotu's broken?
<chmod775> huh why?
<vanden> intelikey: was that to me? If so, don't follow/
<Amaranth> dstats is
<cdubya> ah
<intelikey> vanden no.
<cdubya> any idea, in a guesstimate how many there are?
<ITSa341> Amar   sorry, was away. Just finished downloading fglrx again.
<Amaranth> dstats hoary
<DjDarkman> why can`t i use alsa ,for default sound input in the multimedia systems selector?
<Amaranth> !dstats hoary
<cdubya> bummer
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> !dstats hoary
<Random_Transit> question...is KDE 3.5 in any ubu repositories yet? and if so, which one?
<Amaranth> it works in a PM
<Amaranth> !dstats hoary
<Amaranth> fscking bot
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 13535 packages, 1383 maintainers, 25587 MB installed size, 8002 MB compressed size.
<Hobbsee> !tell Random_Transit about kde3.5
<Amaranth> there!
<DjDarkman> why can`t i use alsa ,for default sound input in the multimedia systems selector?
<Amaranth> DjDarkman: why can't you?
<intelikey> 8g
<DjDarkman> Amaranth, i can select it ,but when i test it ,i get an error
<Amaranth> DjDarkman: Please file a bug report.
<intelikey> i'd /j debian and check the dstats on sarge but i don't think they let IRC-NAME=root in that channel
<cdubya> !dstats breezy
<Amaranth> !dstats sarge
<Amaranth> bleh, that used to work
<cdubya> heh
<ITSa341> Amar   when I try to depmod fglrx it errors
<Amaranth> ITSa341: _what_ errors?
<ITSa341> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<Amaranth> ok...
<Amaranth> ITSa341: just modprobe it
<ITSa341> <-- sure I'm doing something very simple wrong
<intelikey> !dstats dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on dapper... 18246 packages, 1702 maintainers, 36347 MB installed size, 11157 MB compressed size.
<DjDarkman> what does "Failed to construct pipline for Advanced ...."
<DjDarkman> ?
<DjDarkman> Amaranth,
<ITSa341> same error
<michael> someone help?
<Amaranth> DjDarkman: That means the test failed. That's a gstreamer error, not an ALSA one.
<michael> help pls
<Amaranth> DjDarkman: I know nothing about how sound works in linux, sorry.
<Amaranth> michael: Please ask a question.
<llama32> anyone? how to install from live CD?
<Amaranth> ITSa341: ok, i'm thinking your card isn't supported
<Amaranth> llama32: You can't.
<intelikey> michael nope we are not going to help, until you describe the problem.
<Amaranth> intelikey: Please don't be rude.
<michael>  ok now, heres my prob, now i was able to dual boot beforehand, and resize partition....ok i re-formatt, install win xp, the straight after thats done, i try ubuntu, then i get to the paritionin part, now i click re-size hda 1 or watever then type in 10 GB as a new partition, not its askin for a 512 B minium any help
<ITSa341> Amar   well, 2d works great and I can play games on my office comp
<intelikey> llama32 use the install cd not the live cd to install.
<Amaranth> michael: I don't think you can put in '10GB' for a value
<mitrovarr> does anyone know a command that turns the monitor on/off?
<Amaranth> michael: Try putting in all the zeros.
<michael> well in the past i was able to, i used to have a 10 gb partition for ubuntu and then the rest for win xp
<michael> wat u mean all zeros
<michael> ?
<intelikey> michael try 10000000000    in place of 10GB
<michael> ok thanks, so that wont wipe my win xp partition will it?
<DjDarkman> what does "Failed to construct pipline for Advanced ...." mean if i get this while i test Alsa in the input in the mutlimedia system selector?
<intelikey> it's not supposed to, no.
<ITSa341> OK  repeating an old question   anyone here have any good luck with AOL under ubuntu?
<michael> ok thanks, i was successfully able to dual boot in the past, but now i cant, now ill re-format and install windows then try ubuntu again
<intelikey> DjDarkman probably that the /dev/* was not found.
<DjDarkman> and how do i correct it?
<llama32> intelikey: yes, seeing as i obviously have an install disc at my disposal (why else would i ask about installing from the live CD?), that would be a very good option, although i lack the brainpower to think of that myself
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> The rudeness stops here. ;)
<mitrovarr> nevermind, figured it out myself
<intelikey> llama32 it is not very likely that you will have much success installing from the live cd.  if that is the only option.   mount the hard drive partition and copy all files over then pivot root and install a boot loader
<Amaranth> intelikey: The live cd is customized for that environment, it will _suck_ as an installed system.
<intelikey> yep
<Amaranth> although i guess it would all get fixed when you upgraded to dapper in 4 months
<ITSa341> Live cd has it's uses. It booted and everything worked including 802.11. That made me install it.
<intelikey> llama32 then you will need to reconfigure apt and apt-get the ubuntu-desktop.
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
(sudo_smartass/#ubuntu) can someone point me in a direction where i can find soundcard help?
(rob_p/#ubuntu) VanDame:  Once you have done that, you will be able to do, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart".
(sudo_smartass/#ubuntu) i know it has to be an easy fix it just aint coming to my brain
(intelikey/#ubuntu) sudo_smartass module loaded ok ?
(intelikey/#ubuntu) lsmod
<mevvis> :)
* #canonical-ops is desynced from zelazny.freenode.net at 10:31am
<intelikey> sudo_smartass card detected ok ?       cat /proc/asound/cards
<mendy> If I manually download a .deb binary, where can I put it so that synaptics will see it and install it for me?
<sudo_smartass> ok lemme check
<QMario> What is PREFIX?
<intelikey> mendy you can  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<sudo_smartass> it only gave me a prompt?
<sudo_smartass> that doesn't seem right
<mendy> I am not having luck downloading through synaptic it keeps telling me connection failed so I just http'ed to the site
<mendy> Ok That's just as good, thanks
<sudo_smartass> intelikey, that aint normal right?
<intelikey> sudo_smartass back to step one.
<QMario> What's the situation?
<sudo_smartass> intelikey, and i load it how?
<intelikey> lsmod  is the sound card's module loaded
<intelikey> modprobe
<sudo_smartass> intelikey, i turned off the start sound server in the sounds menu under preferences
<mendy> Is there any reason synaptic will fail when the site is up and I can download it directly? Maybe the file is too big?
<sudo_smartass> what arguements do i add to modprobe?
<missmoose> how can i install winxp on an external hdd when ubuntu is on the internal?
<VanDame> hei rob
<intelikey> then turn it back on.
<VanDame> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<VanDame> Not starting apache2 - edit /etc/default/apache2 and change NO_START to be 0.
<VanDame> muakz:/home/admin# cat /etc/default/apache2
<VanDame> # 0 = start on boot; 1 = don't start on boot
<VanDame> NO_START=0
<VanDame> ?
<VanDame> so ?
<Ribs> missmoose: Unplug the internal drive maybe?
<VanDame> i'm edit it use notepad
<sudo_smartass> miss
<sudo_smartass> u might have a problem with that
<Ribs> VanDame: Don't use notepad
<VanDame> i have done
<Ribs> VanDame: It'll add Windows style line breaks which may confuse the script's parser
<VanDame> anyidea ?
<intelikey> missmoose if bios can boot the ext your in binnus
<WizzoMaFizzo> Where can I get a good list of repos?
<Ribs> VanDame: Open the file in nano and correct any damage done
<Ribs> VanDame: Such as any ^M's on the end of a line
<sudo_smartass> winxp records settings from the install... what mobo, proc, memory, sound, video, etc.... if you are putting it on an external u wont be able to be moving it from computer to computer without issues
<sudo_smartass> its part of their no piracy deal
<sudo_smartass> if you plan on leaving it though... change your bios to see that drive as your primary....then pop in the cd (change the boot to cd before hdd) and then install to the external
<mendy> The wine program is downloading at 6.8KB per second!! I think that's why it's getting stuck.
<Ribs> sudo_smartass: Not always true
<Ribs> sudo_smartass: Corperate editions of Windows don't have this restriction
<intelikey> sudo_smartass can if it is never connected to the inet :)\
<mendy> Does anyone know which download manaager is good?
<concept10> Gosh, I love XFCE apps, they are so light and quick
<sudo_smartass> ahh yes...
<sudo_smartass> but
<sudo_smartass> who uses the comp without the internet intel?
<sudo_smartass> and yeah... the corp can... but not many people i know have that edition
<Ribs> I thought Windows would just lock itself out if it needed 'activation' ?
<Ribs> I don't think that requires a Internet connection.
<intelikey> i boot windows (not xp) but never connect it to the net.
* sudo_smartass corrects himself thanks to ribs and intel... u can do it if you dont connect to the interet, dont register, and have the corporate edition
<wizardjames> yeah
<Ribs> sudo_smartass: I'll correct you again. Don't run Windows and it's never a problem! :)
<intelikey> or   not   and
<sudo_smartass> ribs... nope... u just change the xp key
<wizardjames> lol
<sudo_smartass> lol exactly ribs
<sudo_smartass> but in my case... have no sound... had to use windows for it
* Ribs is Windows free, and glad for it
<wizardjames> i am slowly moving over to ubuntu.. tonight if i get the power will be the 3ed time reisntalling it on a partion casue i keep messing it up.
<sudo_smartass> but now that my windows is proper screwed to the point of reinstalling... i will get back to trying to figure out the sound card issue on this side of things
<Ribs> Why is it screwed?
<sudo_smartass> virus
<Ribs> ah
<sudo_smartass> didn't see it coming
<sudo_smartass> should have
<intelikey> i still have the 95 the came with a box.... it plays a game now and then
<sudo_smartass> but i was tired
<sudo_smartass> lol
<Ribs> ran a .exe you should'nt of done?
<wizardjames> i love xp..it makes me money < computer tech (more hardware.. some software for windows)
<sudo_smartass> so yeah... intel... what was that about the modprobe thing?
<MachineScrew> any one know how to convert various video files to theora
<sudo_smartass> dude i dont even know what theora is...
<sudo_smartass> lol
<Ribs> I hate Windows. I have to use it all day at work
<Ribs> It's a major pain in my ass
<sudo_smartass> im mixed... gotta use windows at work... right next to linux and unix
<Ribs> Needs rebooting 3-4 times a day
<MachineScrew> sudo_smartass, its a video codec
<sudo_smartass> lol shit
<sudo_smartass> get a sco box then
<sudo_smartass> that unix sucks
<VanDame> # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<VanDame> Forcing reload of web server: Apache2 ... no pidfile found! not running?httpd (pid 12044) already running
<Ribs> Can't really
<Ribs> the company made all the software with Windows
<LinuxKnight> ok seemingly easy question- i set the wrong program to Edit user scripts under Greasemonkey- however I can't remember where to change this back, it isn't in any of the gnome prefs...
<sudo_smartass> and has to be rebooted every day
<MachineScrew> sudo_smartass, off shoot of ogg vorbis
<VanDame> same rob
<VanDame> http://84.244.4.160/
<VanDame> !_!
<ubotu> VanDame: No idea
<Ribs> It's fairly scarey, some of the Windows boxen we have are mission critical
<sudo_smartass> damnit... did intel leave?
<sudo_smartass> oh ok machine
* sudo_smartass shrugs and looks stupified
<sudo_smartass> lol
<Ribs> VanDame: Try it with the 'stop' option, then 'zap', then 'start'
<MachineScrew> so again, any one know how to convert various video files to theora
<wizardjames> flac and wavpack are best codics.. imo
<irvin> VanDame, whereis apachectl
<Ribs> VanDame: It seems the script is out of sync with reality
<wizardjames> with ogg.. somewere there
<Ribs> right, off to work, have fun peeps.
<paulproteus|lapt> VanDame: Do you have another web server installed along with Apache2?
<paulproteus|lapt> Maybe tinyhttpd or something?
<VanDame> anyone can resolve this prob ?
<mendy> Hey guys, what's the best downloading package?
<rob_p> VanDame:  Stop apache and make sure all instances are killed off.  Then, use /etc/init.d/apache2 to restart it.
<MachineScrew> i need to convert files to be 160x160 and fit on 128 mb SD card
<wizardjames> BE back in ...30 mins? gona reinstall ubuntu .. then retry everything i did today..
<VanDame> before i'm use apache1
<mendy> My downloads are awfully slow
<paulproteus|lapt> VanDame: Did you apt-get remove apache1?
<LinuxKnight> any help on where to change the Edit program option for Greasemonkey, or possibly a global GNOME option?
<wizardjames> what does the dvd have that the cd does not?
<MachineScrew> LinuxKnight, System>Prefrences>Prefered Apps
<LinuxKnight> not in there MachineScrew
<rob_p> VanDame:  Do, "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop" and then ps -A | grep apache" to make sure.  Once you have stopped all apache processes, do a, "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" and it should come up with the new configuration.
* sudo_smartass needs help with this modprobe thing to get his sound card working
<MachineScrew> what are you in
<LinuxKnight> MachineScrew, it has web browser, email, and terminal- not text editor
<LinuxKnight> ubuntu
<LinuxKnight> 5.10
<MachineScrew> GNOME install
<iTune> Can anybody help me ?!
<LinuxKnight> i know there has to be something, just more used to RH/Fedora
<MachineScrew> or server
<LinuxKnight> yes gnome
<MachineScrew> hmm
<VanDame> 32449 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<VanDame> 32734 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<VanDame>   426 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<VanDame>   428 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<VanDame>   751 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<VanDame> killal lof them
<rob_p> VanDame:  I suspect that since you started apache with apachectl, the init script is having trouble stopping the original process.  If that's the case, you might need to do a, "sudo killall apache2"
<rob_p> VanDame:  Yes.  Kill them all.
<iTune> I have problem in installation " Unable to install initrd-tools
<iTune> Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<VanDame> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<VanDame> Starting web server: Apache2.
<LinuxKnight> MachineScrew, perhaps something wrong/misconfig'd with gnome, in particular the preferred aps?
<rob_p> VanDame:  Good!  Now it should work!
<VanDame> yeah
<VanDame> thanks rob
<VanDame> http://84.244.4.160/status.php?php
<MachineScrew> LinuxKnight, gedit should be the default editor
<rob_p> VanDame:  You welcome.  Have fun!
<wizardjames> what port does xchat use for dcc?..
<MachineScrew> so what are you trying to do exactly
<VanDame> nite all
<iTune> Please
<iTune> can anybody help me i have install. problem
<iTune> ?
<LinuxKnight> MachineScrew, i accidentally changed it when I clicked "Edit" in greasemonkey, apparently gedit wasn't default
<kaffeend> hey guys, two things: 1) What is the difference between KDE and Gnome? and 2) is there somewhere I can get a hi-res image of the Ubuntu logo?
<wizardjames> iTune , tell us what it is..we cant know what your thinking
<LinuxKnight> i had to pick something, picked something wrong, and now i can't change it
<gerald> what's a good filebrowser other than thunar or naitlus
<MachineScrew> wizardjames, what ever one you want Settings>Prefrences>File Transfer
<iTune> wizardjames: I got this error in installation " Unable to install initrd-tools
<iTune> Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<LinuxKnight> and the preferred apps is supposed to have "TextEditor" but doesn't??? (Help system shows it)
<Shadow_pillar> how do I set the mysql administrator?
<Shadow_pillar> in ubuntu
<MachineScrew> well find a text file
<MachineScrew> then right click on it
<iTune> hm. i am installing
<MachineScrew> then go to properties
<iTune> ubuntu for the first time, i normaly choose ext3 partition and swap space
<MachineScrew> click on open with tab
<iTune> and installation begin, but unable to load initrd-tools
<Shadow_pillar> how do I set the mysql administrator?
<intelikey> iTune your cd dirty ?
<MachineScrew> LinuxKnight, GNOME developers removed it the help is old
<floam> has anyone here gotten SATA DVD drives working in Dapper?
<iTune> inetlikey, it is new there is no any scratch on cd
<MachineScrew> the way i am telling you seems to be the only way to change what opens what
<iTune> perfectly shinning
<floam> I've got a bug running: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21515; any ideas?
<MachineScrew> LinuxKnight, so whats happening
<kaffeend> floam - what's a SATA DVD drive?
<MachineScrew> floam, Dapper is not right yet
<intelikey> iTune boot the install cd with server-expert mode  (use F1 key befor boot)  and when it boots select the test cd option.
<MachineScrew> but I belive SATA drives are seen as SCSI
<MachineScrew> if that can help any
<Knelix> Anyone know a quick way to add a prefix to all jpg files in a directory. For example, make make files 1.jpg through 100.jpg into Birthday- 001.jpg through Birthday- 100.jpg.
<floam> kaffeend: Serial ATA dvd drive
<floam> MachineScrew: "not right" ?
<kaffeend> news to me :O
<MachineScrew> floam, ya as in Alpha
<rosendahl_> heya guys... does anyone know if I can incorporate beep-media-player into one of the panels ?
<intelikey> look for /dev/sd?
<floam> Yes, I'm aware
<MachineScrew> ok
<floam> MachineScrew: it's closer to working than Breezy, as breezy doesn't have ATAPI support in libata at all
<Myrtti> rosendahl_: yes you can, install the panel applet
<mrkoje> Knelix,  you can do it with a script
<rosendahl_> Myrtti, heh allright I havent seen that one.. Remember where you found it ?
<MachineScrew> floam try getting a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<Myrtti> on the ubuntu wiki there was some howtos
<buntus> watch a command i can watch someone logged in on ssh ?
<Knelix> mrkoje: Where can I find a script, or at least an example I can modify?
<iTune> hmmmmm
<iTune> i will try
<iTune> :S
<mrkoje> hold on I'm making one real quick
<mrkoje> Knelix,
<floam> MachineScrew: my next step will probably be grabbing a newer kernel via git myself with the latest libata stuff from jeff garzik pulled
<iTune> mrkoje pricas li bosanski
<iTune> ?
<MachineScrew> floam, ya that would be the best bet
<MachineScrew> floam, new distros offten have a rough start
<mrkoje> iTune ??
<MachineScrew> from what I know Ubuntu is stll new what is breezy like the 3rd release
<floam> for the record, it does look like it should work in Dapper, they've got a 2.6.15 git snapshot, and even some patches that seem to fix ATAPI stuff
<MachineScrew> floam, thats good to know
<floam> MachineScrew: I don't know if I'd say that, it's based upon debian, which has been around for many years
<floam> over a decade
<MachineScrew> floam, ya I know I used debian 1
<MachineScrew> once
<MachineScrew> floam, but debian lack very much a recent stable repos
<intelikey> <MachineScrew> floam, new distros offten have a rough start <---- agreed, but; it's based on the debian collection  it shouldn't be very rough.
<sudo_smartass> damnit
<sudo_smartass> now im having trouble with my ntfs drives
<sudo_smartass> ok
<Nikusan> hi all, bittorent problem. gnome-btdownload works fine, my nat and portforwarding is fine, but azureus isn't working. any ideas?
<sudo_smartass> anyone here know what my fstab should look like when mounting 2 ntfs partitions?
<intelikey> virii affecting the bios and there by affecting all os's sudo_smartass
<MachineScrew> well Ubuntu is still very different enough that the people putting it together are not realy working from debian any more
<sudo_smartass> intel i dont wanna hear that crap
<Hobbsee> sudo_smartass: the same line twice, except for the locations and mount points being different..
<ubuntu> salut
<sudo_smartass> salut
<arnold> How do i update the driver for my gfxcard?
<sudo_smartass> ce fazi azi?
<sudo_smartass> lol
<arnold> It is a Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<ubuntu> c'est trop cool ubuntu
<MachineScrew> though useing deb pkgs thats where they are similar
<ubuntu> lol
<sudo_smartass> anyway... intel... i modded it myself and it tells me i screwed something up... but it looks right to me
<ubuntu> et l'installation est super simple
<sudo_smartass> here is the line i added... tell me whats wrong with it
<MachineScrew> it would be like saying SuSE witch at one time was based on redhat
<MachineScrew> but now very different
<intelikey> sudo_smartass let's have a look
<sudo_smartass> nu vorbesc romana
<sudo_smartass> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    nls=utf-8,umask0222     0       0
<sudo_smartass> lol
<arnold> Anybody? I get an error trying to play a game: Could not create glx context
<sudo_smartass> he didn't like that answer i guess
<ray> does anybody else's hard drive light stay on always?
<sudo_smartass> only when im using it constantly ray
<intelikey> nls= ?
<Hobbsee> sudo_smartass:  my line is: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<MachineScrew> any one know how to convert various video files to theora
<sudo_smartass> hobbsee... can u read and write to it?
<ray> sudo_smartass, this does not happen in other distros
<Hobbsee> sudo_smartass: no, that's why ro is there - read only.  Yes, i read with no problems
<sudo_smartass> ahh i think it might be the -
<intelikey> sudo_smartass not with ro   but there is no dash in the nsl=
<sudo_smartass> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<sudo_smartass>        missing codepage or other error
<MachineScrew> sudo_smartass, NTFS write support on linux is VERY sketchy
<sudo_smartass> ok what does that mean then
<MachineScrew> any one know how to convert various video files to theora
<sudo_smartass> sub the hda1 for hda5... same thing for both
<intelikey> sudo /media/hda5 exist
<sudo_smartass> command not found
<Hobbsee> intelikey: dont you mean ls /media/hda5?
<MachineScrew> any one know how to convert various video files to theora
<bob_4_a_day> sudo /media/hda5 exist
<bob_4_a_day> i got diss'd  my isp diss'd me.
<bob_4_a_day> why they be diss'in' on me like that ?
<bob_4_a_day> MachineScrew vlc may be able to do that.
<mendy> Hey guys, I inserted a cdrw disk into my computer and it mounted it read only.
<mendy> How do I change it to write?
<mendy> I tried chmod but it didn't let
<mendy> How can I remount it?
<mrkoje> mendy,  you have to remount it rw
<mendy> How?
<mendy> What's the remount command for a cd?
<bob_4_a_day> the line in /etc/fstab  that pertains to the device needs the   'ro'  removed mendy
<MachineScrew> bob_4_a_day, convert a video .avi,.mpg,.mov to theora
<bob_4_a_day> MachineScrew yeah you will have to look i'm not sure but it may.
<mendy> Oh yes I did edit that file when I permanantly mounted my windows system
<mendy> I will have a look
<mendy> Thnks
<MachineScrew> bob_4_a_day, I went strait to the source #theora
<bob_4_a_day> and MachineScrew ?
<LinuxKnight> ok MachineScrew tried doing the right click on text file thing, those open in gedit, but the greasemonkey Edit button still launches the wrong prog, even after uninstall/reinstalling greasemonkey
<LinuxKnight> messed up config file?
<MachineScrew> wow
<MachineScrew> bob_4_a_day, ffmpeg2theora
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm  i'll make a note
<mendy> Hey Bob, This is the line in my /etc/fstab what do I do?
<mendy> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<mendy> It doesn't say ro
<bob_4_a_day> add rw
<poningru> under options
<bob_4_a_day> user,rw,noauto
<mendy> Ok your good
<mendy> Where, after the noauto?
<poningru> yeah thats fine too
<poningru> or what bob_4_a_day said
<mendy> Now how do I reboot the /etc/fstab?
<poningru> make sure to keep the comma syntax
<mendy> Did that
<poningru> no there is a way to do the thing with fstab
<poningru> I think its -a
<poningru> mount -a
<poningru> someone wanna look that up?
<mendy> just mount -a?
<Hobbsee> poningru: sudo mount -a
<mendy> Ok I'll  do that
<poningru> yeah thats it
<Hobbsee> :)
<bob_4_a_day> mendy you can either umount /media/cd* ;mount /media/cd*    or  mount -o remount /media/cd*
<mendy> Ok it worked I think
<mendy> I got one more problem, though
<poningru> awesome
<LinuxKnight> shoot no #greasemonkey
<poningru> whats up
<LinuxKnight> hmm i think its a messed up config in greasemonkey
<mendy> It is owned by root and I want to drag and drop it
<poningru> LinuxKnight: /me is a junky on that
<mendy> It tells me I'm not the owner
<mendy> Do I have to change the owner to me (chown)?
<mendy> Or is there a way I can make it work anyway
<LinuxKnight> poningru, perhaps you can help?  I accidentally changed the "Edit" function in manage user scripts to a CLI editor (no default was set, clicked Edit, chose wrong thing), and now I can't change it back
<poningru> LinuxKnight: looking
<LinuxKnight> and for some reason, the GNOME preferred apps control panel doesn't have entry for Text Editor
<bob_4_a_day> should be ok to own it mendy
<LinuxKnight> though it seems I have default text editor set to gedit now, using nautilus anyway
<BigIsleVegan> Anybody have any low-end laptop suggestions? I'd like to recommend something for student govt use that has 802.11 wireless and and is well supported by Linux. Thanks!
<bob_4_a_day> mendy i'd just    sudo chown <uname> -R /media
<pery> where i can find the patch for atheros chipset (wireless) for mode monitor???
<mendy> Ok will do
<SweetestSavage> Is there a GUI application that can unRAR?
<tRSS> ArchiveManager?!
<LinuxKnight> BigIsleVegan, check www.linux-laptops.net... offhand anything IBM is usually good, a good used one off ebay or etc...
<holycow> SweetestSavage, archiver can unrar, just install rar
<holycow> or unrar ... whichever it is, and archiver will use it
<SweetestSavage> holycow - I installed unrar-free and Archive Manager still calls it an unknown format =/
<BigIsleVegan> ok, thanks, linuxknight, even IBM laptop hardware is supported then?
<holycow> then install rar
<SweetestSavage> holycow, sudo apt-get install rar-free ?
<mendy> By the way, the mount -a did not change the perms to write
<LinuxKnight> BigIsleVegan, thats linux-laptop.net sry
<BigIsleVegan> ok, thanks
<mendy> sorry about that, I just noticed it's still read only.
<LinuxKnight> BigIsleVegan, yes most models
<BigIsleVegan> LinuxKnight, neato, thanks
<LinuxKnight> this site has user reviews of what is supported in Linux :)
<mendy> Is there another?
<mendy> I did sudo mount -a and it didn't return any errors
<mendy> So I figured it worked
<holycow> SweetestSavage, give it a go, it's been a bit since i bothered looking up the package name
<LinuxKnight> BigIsleVegan, i tinkered with a t30 for a while with ubuntu, but had to give it back to my father so had to take out the livecd and back to borgxp... ;)
<LinuxKnight> but it worked well
<SweetestSavage> holycow, no-go.. I'm not sure what the package name is, I'm searching it with synaptic..
<BigIsleVegan> borgxp, lol
<BigIsleVegan> :-)
<intelikey> mendy no. not unless you umount it first and if i recall there was a noauto in that fstab line ????     that means -a will ignore that device.
<SweetestSavage> holycow, however.. searching for "rar" gives me an enormous list of packages x.X
<LinuxKnight> poningru, any hints on this? i'm looking thru the .mozilla/blah/greasemonkey stuff for anything, but not seeing what controls the Edit command
<mendy> Ok let me try now
<ubuntu> Hi, I need a urgent help: I compiled kernel and I made a mistake on grub. My "/" partition is /dev/hda9, but I typed "root (hd0,0)". Now I am runing Live CD to solve this, but when I type "sudo grub-install /dev/hda9" output is /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ubuntu>  Can someone help me, pleasE?
<holycow> SweetestSavage, just install it already :) you can always apt-get remove --purge package name later
<poningru> LinuxKnight: dude which edit did you press?
<aris> ubuntu, yes, 2 minutes
<aris> i had that problem a while ago
<ubuntu> aris, ok, thanks
<SweetestSavage> holycow, no I can't find the package name, I meant. rar-free isn't it. There isn't a package in the repos that starts with "rar", however there is an unrar-free one that I installed, but Archive manager still calls .rar formats as unknown
<aris> so ubuntu, you ran livecd, mounted your / somewhere and then chroot'ed to it ?
<intelikey> ubuntu just edit the boot/grub/menu.lst  and change the  (hd0,0)  to  (hd0,9)    or 8 or what ever.
<holycow> unrar-nonfree <-- try that?
<sudo_smartass> ok
<sudo_smartass> still cant figure it out
<ubuntu> aris, yeap, I did mount /dev/hda9 and everything is ok
<SweetestSavage> holycow, nonexistent. And yes, all repos are enabled
<aris> ah yes ubuntu, you don't need to reinstall grub
<aris> if it's already booting
<holycow> *ummm*
<poningru> LinuxKnight: I am assuming the one directly below the list of userscripts
<SweetestSavage> holycow, says this: E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<mendy> I just did just like you said intelikely and you're right
<ubuntu> aris, It is not booting
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: Install universe repo
<mendy> It did mount again. But.... More technical problems
<aris> ubuntu, if grub loads, you just have to modify menu.lst
<ubuntu> aris, I runned grub for wrong artition
<aris> oh
<intelikey> mendy ?
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, how would I "install" it?
<mendy> I get message that says the disk is protected.
<aris> ok then you have your chroot
<mendy> What does that mean?
<LinuxKnight> poningru, yes... i think i found the answer
<ubuntu> aris, what is chroot?
<aris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<Stormx2> !tell SweetestSavage about repos
<ubuntu> aris, let me see, thanks
<andreab> Can someone help me with GnomeMeeting?
<poningru> LinuxKnight: for me it just doesnt do anything
<holycow> SweetestSavage, there is a package called rar ... do this
<mendy> Yes I'm getting lost  here I see
<poningru> LinuxKnight: did you fix it?
<holycow> SweetestSavage, just as a point of interest, try using synaptic to search
<poningru> dude i gotta go
<LinuxKnight> it was mentioned in the .mozilla/blahblah stuff... its set in about:config, greasemonkey.editor....
<mendy> The disk is protected it says
<LinuxKnight> DUUUHHH
<LinuxKnight> heh
<aris> look through the document. the interesting part is "recovering grub manually" but you need to set a chroot first
<holycow> the gui will let you serach results much easier
<sudo_smartass> so... yeah... where can i go for help with my drives?
<mendy> I never protected it??
<sudo_smartass> or my sound
<intelikey> mendy are you sure the drive supports bios read/write mode ?
<poningru> LinuxKnight: hehe cool
<LinuxKnight> i figured it would be something simple
<poningru> LinuxKnight: yeah
<SweetestSavage> holycow, I did try that =P It gives me too large of a list to look through
<holycow> there is a rar candidate visible in there
<andreab> Can someone help me with GnomeMeeting?
<LinuxKnight> but- still don't know why the GNOME preferred apps doesn't show Text Editor tab
<LinuxKnight> so another battle to fight now heh
<holycow> SweetestSavage, it's organized alphabetically?
<holycow> what is the difficulty here?
<mendy> Good question How do i know? I have a writable cd drive
<SweetestSavage> holycow, yes.. I looked for "rar", it isn't there.
<sudo_smartass> andreab, what do you need help with?
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: You can run a search, but for unrarring, you need unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<mendy> I use it all the time with xp
<poningru> LinuxKnight: irc.mozilla.org #greasemonkey
<holycow> SweetestSavage, you screwed somethign up
<holycow> it is there
<moritz> Hello
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, alright.. I guess I don't have certain repos set up, one sec
<holycow> your repos are not all enabled
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: check your messages from ubotu
<Stormx2> Or go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<sudo_smartass> where do i go for harddrive help? what do i search for?
<Stormx2> sudo_smartass: Whats the problem?
<holycow> sudo_smartass, what do you mean hard drive help?
<mendy> It's a good thing your in red otherwise I would lose you altogether
<sudo_smartass> ntfs aren't recognized
<sudo_smartass> cant mount them
<sudo_smartass> cant access them
<Stormx2> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> mendy yes but it may not support dirrect mount writing.   (hates to admit it) i don't have any new enought hardware to keep up with all this.     mendy i'll defer you to some one that has hardware comparable to yours...
<holycow> i gotta remember ubotu
<mendy> Great thank you
<LinuxKnight> haha yea it works
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, weird. When I go to add the nonfree and community maintained ones, and hit OK, it doesn't save the preference.
<holycow> sudo_smartass, just to repeat what you will repeate, ntfs writing is not supported, ntfs read is.  the ubotu linkage will be helpfull to you
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage
<LinuxKnight> poningru_sleep, ohh cool thx though i figured it out
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: You need run run a "sudo apt-get update"
<Stormx2> SweetestSavage: Then re-open synaptic
<SmerdyKoV_> how might I make new partitions for linux in windows?
<SweetestSavage> Stormx2, Oh yeah.. good idea. Stupid me
<SmerdyKoV_> I'm trying to set up for a bootload system in the future
* holycow whacks SweetestSavage with a stick
<holycow> *cough*
<intelikey> mendy  mount i understand.  these new burners that handle read write i'm not up on.  sorry.
<Stormx2> SmerdyKoV_: "sudo apt-get install gparted", then open gparted
<SweetestSavage> xD
<holycow> :) stormy to the rescue
<Stormx2> lol
<LinuxKnight> SmerdyKoV_, you don't necessaryily need to- leave unpartitioned space, and set it up during the linux install
<Stormx2> >.<
<mendy> I see so I'm stuck with only burning cd's
<SmerdyKoV_> oh i see
<mendy> Ok Maybe I'll have a look on the forum if anyone talks about it
<SmerdyKoV_> I was under the impression it was necessary
<intelikey> no.    but you need some one else to help you.
<mendy> Who? You changed colors!
<SweetestSavage> holycow, Stormx2, got it working. Thanks guys
<mendy> It's still you,though.(?)
<LinuxKnight> SmerdyKoV_, for dual boot- install windows first, leaving extra unpartitioned space at the *end* of the drive (windows has to be at the beginning)
<Stormx2> before installing its a good idea to resize a partition so you have unallocated space. Or you can do it in the installer, but it is a little crummy with NTFS resizing
<LinuxKnight> SmerdyKoV_, then run the linux installer, and it can format the unpartitioned space for linux
<SmerdyKoV_> indeed
<intelikey> no mendy  it's your irc client picking up on your name.
<intelikey> see
<intelikey> mendy
<SmerdyKoV_> ah I see
<intelikey> see
<SmerdyKoV_> it sounds so easy on here
<LinuxKnight> much better to format linux partitions in linux installer than in windows (can't do it anyway)
<SmerdyKoV_> but when I try
<SmerdyKoV_> my poor computer will be pwnd
<mendy> Hey I never new that:)  You learn something new every day
<sudo_smartass> Fing right doggie!!! stormx... ur my new best buddy
<Stormx2> Resize your current partition in windows to leave unallocated space, then from the installer select "Automaticly partition free space". That'll give you ext3 and a swap partition
<sudo_smartass> hey... does ubuntu have something about fixing the sound card?
<Stormx2> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Stormx2> ^_^
<LinuxKnight> SmerdyKoV_, are you installing both windows and linux from scratch on a new drive, or have windows already and adding linux?
<sudo_smartass> woot woot
<SmerdyKoV_> I'm planning on adding linux
<SmerdyKoV_> and I'm trying to repartition IN windows right now
<LinuxKnight> if adding linux to existing windows drive, follow Stormx2 advice- resize partition using something like PartitionMagic
<LinuxKnight> oh
<Stormx2> SmerdyKoV_: Do you want partitionmagic 8?
<SmerdyKoV_> I dunno
<SmerdyKoV_> how big is it?
<Stormx2> SmerdyKoV_: 5 megs
<ROBOd> how to add Gaim at startup?
<LinuxKnight> windows can't resize partitions with built in tools
<Stormx2> SmerdyKoV_: www.dython.net/stormx
<LinuxKnight> PM is the way to go :)
<SmerdyKoV_> man
<intelikey> sudo_smartass i see you are still not listening ?     did you ever modprobe you sound driver ?
<Stormx2> SmerdyKoV_: Its slightly pirated but theres nothing better on windows
<SmerdyKoV_> my windows is pirated too :)
<Stormx2> haha
<SmerdyKoV_> makes me feel better about having to use it
<Stormx2> fight the power!
<SmerdyKoV_> word
<SmerdyKoV_> even thought I OWN a copy of windows
<sudo_smartass> intel... lol i did it but it gave me a prompt... so then after that i asked u twice what arguements i should have used with modprobe and you never answered
<ROBOd> how to add Gaim at startup?
<SmerdyKoV_> I left my cd key at home and felt the need to fight the power
<Stormx2> I hate XP >.< Can't stand it
<Stormx2> ROBOd? I actually have no idea. Check gconf, that may do it
<holycow> SmerdyKoV_, the weird thing about open source is it totally kills the warez scene ... once you get the hang of it you don't need the windows crap really
<intelikey> sorry sudo_smartass i got disconnected.
<holycow> it's a weird realization post fact
<sudo_smartass> its ok
<holycow> Stormx2, me too
<sudo_smartass> ill figure it out later... bookmarked the page and when i get to go its on
<intelikey> sudo_smartass what card is it ?
<sudo_smartass> ill just ssh back and get this sucker fixed... its an internal ac97 audio
<delos> hla
<sudo_smartass> integrated i mean
<delos> hola??
<intelikey> sudo_smartass sudo modprobe snd-ac<tabkey>
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> assumes bash completion
<mendy> btw intelikey, I just saw a post that if you sudo nautilus, you can do permission changes and read writes on root files
<Stormx2> I gotta take a shower. Grandparents arrive soon >.< Ack
<sudo_smartass> when i hit tab it beeps at me and does nothing... when i type it like you said and hit enter it gives me an error
<mendy> It worked for me and I was able to click the button for write which I wasn't able to do before , but of course, it still tells me I can't do that/
<Shibby> Hi dudes. Does someone know if it's possible to download streams via MPlayer?
<sudo_smartass> in device manager the sound card is unknown
<sudo_smartass> damn im gonna be really late to work lol
<mendy> because it's a read only disk
* sudo_smartass shivers "i hope they dont fire me" lol
<intelikey> mendy yes and you can be back in here asking how come you cant get naut to run as user any more and we will tell you to  sudo chown <yourname> -R $HOME
<intelikey> sudo_smartass go go go to work
<sudo_smartass> lol
<intelikey> get out of here
<sudo_smartass> well fine
<intelikey> leave
<sudo_smartass> maybe i will
<sudo_smartass> lol
<GoRoDeK> when logging into ubuntu using ssh a few informations are shown directly, in which file the information are stored (last login, mail count, uname -a)?
<intelikey> :)
<sudo_smartass> but dont think this is over
<sudo_smartass> ur my new go to guy
<sudo_smartass> lol
<mendy> Oh Oh I guess I was too smart for my own good intelikey
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> ok
<sudo_smartass> ok im outtie everyone... gl with all ur problems
<mrkoje> why is bash scripting so fricking wierd?
<holycow> compared to what?
<intelikey> mendy not really just trying to tell you ahead of time that running nautilus as root can change ownership of some config files which, you will need that command ^ to fix
<mrkoje> it just seems a little wierd
<holycow> it's just syntax, the logic rules are programming 101
<mendy> I see
<mrkoje> holycow,  exactly...
<LinuxKnight> warez who needs warez we have sourceforge :)
<mendy> Ok I'll remeber the command
<intelikey> mrkoje it's not if you are used to cli bash  then you just type the same commands in the script.
<holycow> LinuxKnight, *high five*
<holycow> :)
<SmerdyKoV> can someone link me to partition magic again
<mrkoje> intelikey,  i know that.. but its just ... wierd damnit
<holycow> dude, no warez here plz.
<Moodles-> SmerdyKoV: the demo?
<holycow> kthxbye.
<SmerdyKoV> someone just gave me a link for the full
<intelikey> !WAREZ
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, intelikey
<holycow> lol thats a first
<mrkoje> I haven't seen that before either.
<holycow> SmerdyKoV, i'm not kidding, you will get banned for bringing that up
<SmerdyKoV> what?
<holycow> this is a professional / family channel, keep warez talk elsewhere please
<SmerdyKoV> sorry, I'm a total n00b
<intelikey> what's localhost's ip ?
<Mr-Falkor>  when I type: free -m in the terminal, I only have 19mb free, is that normal ? my total mem is 504
<Stormx2> 127.0.0.1
<Mr-Falkor> and I got 485 used
<Ticho> 127.x.y.z
<Stormx2> back, by the way
<SmerdyKoV> stormx2: can I have that link again
<intelikey> !warez
<ubotu> I guess warez is get your warez at 127.0.0.1
<FHX> Hey all
<intelikey> there
<holycow> SmerdyKoV, no worries, just keep it clean and on the up and up :)
<mendy> You were right, though about chown for /dev/htc to mendy, without that You can't eject the disk without sudoing
<Stormx2> intelikey: Stop abusing the bot.
<FHX> I need some help..I tried in the kubuntu forums but they referred me here, no one there could help
<intelikey> Stormx2 that's not abuse
<Stormx2> intelikey: Is it going to helo anyone?
<Stormx2> help*
<intelikey> yeah
<FHX> I'm trying to replace my entire system with only Kubuntu, but what has happened is that it had errors several times and so when I retried it for the fourth time during the Partitions step it only offers me the option to : Manually edit partition tables
<FHX> Could somebody help me out?
<intelikey> like bot snack does
<b0xy> ubnutu install actually goes fairly quickly on a decent box
<b0xy> he he. I just used shitters before and it was hell
<FHX> ..
<Stormx2> FHX: I suppose so.
<FHX> Could somebody please help me?
<FHX> Stormx2: Could you tell m ehow to fix it, please?
<FHX> x.x
<FHX> I'm panicked.
<Stormx2> FHX: What errors did you get when you last tired to install kubuntu?
<Stormx2> FHX: Don't be, theres no rush
<FHX> It was halfway through, the errors with copying the files
<FHX> I'm afraid the damage is not fixable
<FHX> that's why I'm scared.
<Stormx2> FHX: Its fine.
<intelikey> bad blocks
<Stormx2> FHX: Let me get this straight, you want one kubuntu partition on this HDD, right?
<FHX> Yeah, no windows.
<Stormx2> And no other partitions?
<mendy> intelikely, what's a good cd burner program?
<FHX> Windows wiped, full HDD for Kubuntu. Yep, no othe rparitions
<mendy> I don't see any on the applications
<Seveas> FHX, then there's not much you can mess up, you can always start over :)
<Stormx2> OK, from the "manually edit partitions" bit delete every partition which is there
<FHX> That's the problem Seveas, I can't continue
<holycow> FHX, then youdon'thave a problem at all, you can't do physiical damage to the hd that way
<FHX> Stormx2- Yeah they said that at Kubuntu, but there aren't any partitions showing up
<holycow> you can repartition/reformat to your hearts content
<FHX> That's the problem.
<intelikey> badblocks on the hdd, or hot cpu,   or ram took a dump,  or loose cable.
<FHX> It doens't recognize the previous installation's partitions, none exist, and it doesn't recognize any space either
<Stormx2> FHX: no partitions? OK. Select "Automaticly partition free space"
<FHX> and the only option it allows me is to manually edit partition table
<FHX> Stormx2 Where's that?
<FHX> x.x I don't have that option
<Stormx2> FHX: Ack. >.<
<j-linux> Is there a way to mount a damaged thumb drive in Ubunut?  I thought that maybe my USB ports would be "sdb1" or something and that maybe I could mount it but how does it work in Ubuntu?
<FHX> Yes, exactly. I'm very scared.
<neo369> sevas , konsch du deutsch ?
<Stormx2> FHX: Theres no way to go back up?
<kemik> !de
<ubotu> I guess de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<FHX> I have no backup Cds
<Stormx2> FHX: If there are no partitions theres no data usable on the disk anyway
<j-linux> It isn't showing up automatically
<intelikey> j-linux yes    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/<something>
<holycow> FHX, you have data on the hd you need to preserve?
<FHX> yes
<j-linux> intelikey: ok... thanks... I will try that.
<FHX> i have the data on the hd
<holycow> well stop what you are doing right now :)
<FHX> Huh?
<SmerdyKoV> god I can't wait until I have linux <3
<FHX> But it's only files
<FHX> i don't have any cds that will restore everything
<holycow> fhx just stop
<FHX> files as in data files
<holycow> FHX, get a second hd, install linux on that
<FHX> ..
<FHX> Yes but what do I do with this one?!
<FHX> I need otfix it
<holycow> dude shutup for a goddamned second so i can finish typing
<holycow> i was going to suggest to consider as is available to you, a usb cradle
<intelikey> easy big boy
<FHX> a what?
<Mr-Falkor> FHX, a quick howto: 1) get a hammer 2) use the hammer
<holycow> plug this hd in and get the data off that way
<holycow> either the hd will be recognized and partitions will be there or ...
<LinuxKnight> FHX, i think he's talking about an external USB enclosure for your drive
<holycow> you have wiped out the partition table in which case you need some heavy duty help
<FHX> ..
<holycow> FHX, what LinuxKnight said, external enclosure is your best option at this point to start thinking about getting data off the hd
<holycow> reinstalling is absolutely the wrong way to do it
<FHX> what do you mean? it doesn't even recognize a root
<FHX> Oh crud.
<kemik> FHX:  you need a recovery program
<holycow> dude just listen
<FHX> *listens*
<holycow> either a: you get lucky and your partition table is  somehow readable and ubuntu will be able to mount it via usb ... in which case your problem is solved or...
<Hobbsee> FHX: already has the data off his hard drive - it is backed up
<holycow> b: your partition table is not readable and wiped out which could mean the following
<neo369> kann hier jemand deutsch ?
<holycow> b: i) you are completely hosed and the data is gone
<intelikey> FHX do i understand that you were in the process of totally repartitioning/reformating the whole hard drive for use with ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<FHX> I can clear the disk i don't need anything on it
<holycow> b: ii) you need some heavy duty technical help, there is the remote possibility of reconsituting a partition table but that requires lots of expertice and usually money at a service berau
<intelikey> what i thought
<ROBOd> how to install TTF fonts?
<FHX> intelikely - I wanted to use my entire Hd for only kubuntu, yes
<holycow> FHX, but you just said you need to get data off of it?
<FHX> I don't.
<FHX> I need to fix it.
<FHX> Okay here i'll reexplain my problem
<mintonman> hi - I'm trying to get kde going - I used apt-get to grab and install the kubuntu-desktop package, but it still boots up into gnome. There must be a setting somewhere: where?
<kemik> holycow:  no, not really. recovering data after a format isnt that hard actually
<holycow> jesus, welcome to my ignore list then
<FHX> I'm stuck at the partitions setup
<intelikey> holycow there was misunderstand there
<kemik> holycow:  all you need is a good recoveryprogram
<FHX> ..
<FHX> I'm stuck at the partitions step, in which they only allow me one option: to manually edit tables
<Stormx2> ROBOd: Theres no "back" option
<FHX> I don't have any other options, and there are no other previous partitions showing nor any disk space
<FHX> That is my problem. I cannot mov eforward
<FHX> so how do I move back?
<Stormx2> And theres no "Automaticly partition free space" option?
<kemik> FHX:  manually edit them :) you need a / and a swap
<holycow> kemik, true that is possible
<FHX> Nope, no such option
<Stormx2> Yeah
<FHX> kemik - How do I manually edit them?
<Stormx2> just make a ext3 partition and a swap partition
<maswan> how do I make an animated screenshot of an xterm?
<FHX> when I enter it, it only gives me 6 options or so.
<intelikey> FHX if you can't get linux to partition the disk i might sujest, running badblocks on the drive with write test.
<FHX> I can't make an ypartitions!!
<FHX> No space detected
<Stormx2> eek
<FHX> No partitions detected
<kemik> that's worse
<FHX> Yes.
<Stormx2> >.<
<intelikey> yes. so run badblocks on it.
<FHX> badblocks?
<intelikey> a disk testing utility
<FHX> ...
<FHX> Okay, how do I undo all of this?
<FHX> What is the best way right now to fix this space partitioning mess?
<Shibby> How do I enable the console in MPlayer?
<FHX> I clearly cannot move forward, which means I have to go back and clean up the entire system.
<FHX> so that it's brand new.
<FHX> How can I do that?
<mintonman> anyone know how to get ubuntu to offer me kde at login (I installed kubuntu-desktop, but I still get gnome only)
<kemik> FHX:  seems your drive is a bit fubar
<FHX> ..
<kemik> FHX:  make sure it's recognized in BIOS?
<holycow> Shibby, what do you mean enable console? you can access mplayer from console any time
<FHX> No root recognized.
<bimberi> mintonman: kde should be an option in the Sessions menu of the login screen
<holycow> you can script it and do all sorts of neat things :)
<kemik> FHX:  it's not detected in BIOS? the disk i mean ?
<intelikey> kemik did you just get to linux ?
<FHX> It says: No root recognized
<kemik> intelikey:  no, but figuring the cable is loose ;)
<mintonman> bimberi: thanks - I'll try again!
<FHX> .. How do I fix this?
<kemik> intelikey:  it happens that the cable isnt connected ;)
<bimberi> mintonman: np :)
<FHX> ..it seems nobodhy has a solution. =(
<intelikey> kemik it may be but you can turn the bios off for the hdd's and linux don't care.
<kemik> intelikey:  yeah i know
<kemik> intelikey:  but checking inside bios is quicker than opening the case ;)
<Shibby> holycow, i wanna write a command in MPlayer, thought it should be like i console where i could write it?
<kemik> (at least, i think so)
<FHX> How about if I use a windows os cd?
<FHX> will that fix it?
<Stormx2> s/fix it/make things worse
<FHX> ..
<intelikey> FHX i gave you a sulution.  well a direction.   boot the install cd  alt+f2  and type badblocks /dev/hda
<kemik> intelikey:  actually the reason i used linux to begin with was to circumvent my old bios max 30gb disk size ... some years ago :)
<FHX> intelikey: I don't understand it
<Stormx2> follow intelikey's advice
<FHX> Ok
<holycow> Shibby, you can write a bash script to get mplayer to do whatever you want
<FHX> Install CD for windows?
<Stormx2> no
<Stormx2> ubuntu
<kemik> oboonto cd
<kemik> :)
<holycow> man mplayer will give you a list of commands to play with
<Stormx2> kemik: heh i called it you-bunt-oo for a few months
<FHX> when it says boot:
<FHX> is that where I type /dev/hda?
<Stormx2> no
<Stormx2> "badblocks /dev/hda"
<Stormx2> without the quotes
<FHX> Could not find kernel image: badblocks
<FHX> boot:
<FHX> that's what it says
<Shibby> holycow, yeah but the command i wanna use is only supposed to fit to one file im playing temporary
<Stormx2> ...
<Stormx2> you sure you booted the CD and not grub?
<FHX> what i did is i booted with the install cd
<intelikey> FHX boot  and after it boots and wants you to select language   use   alt+f2
<FHX> yeah, the install cd.
<FHX> the ISo i downloaded and burned
<intelikey> yes
<Stormx2> Listen to intelikey
<FHX> ok
<FHX> ok
<holycow> Shibby, i have no idea what that even means
<Stormx2> xD holycow
<intelikey> then  in the console that alt+f2 puts you in  run badblocks /dev/hda
<holycow> Shibby, it sounds like you want mplayer to do something with a single media file?
<FHX> ok
<FHX> i did that
<Shibby> holycow, right
<intelikey> and it finished already ?
<FHX> now it says: Busy box v1.00 Debian blah blah...Enter ' help' for a list of buil-incommands..~#
<holycow> k. then do something like mplayer comand -option -option file.avi ... that is the format you are looking for
<holycow> open up your terminal in apps / accessories and go for it
<neo369> spricht hier jemand deutsch ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<intelikey> FHX do you have the live cd ?   if so use it for that.
<FHX> what's the live cd?
<FHX> I don't think so..
<intelikey> that answers that question....
<FHX> sorry if I sound a complete idiot, i'm entirely new to this.
<FHX> and doing a rather poor job i' mafraid.
<intelikey> oh wait.  you have to load the partitioner befor it can check the drive.
<FHX> ok so should I try alt+f2 only at the partition step?
<intelikey> alt+f1  and select load partitioner
<FHX> ok
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> i have to run through all the steps again before i can get to the partitioner?
<FHX> alt+f1 doesn't bring up the menu
<intelikey> should not
<intelikey> eeek ?
<intelikey> it doesn't ?
<FHX> wait..
<imc_> Hey, I'm in Germany running breezy (which I normally run in the states) and I have trouble logging into public wifi networks. I can pull IP addresses but not get out to even see the welcome page. this happened on T-Mobile and WLAM:802 (another commercial service) is this a known issue?
<FHX> alt+f1 after i've done alt+f2?
<FHX> or before?
<FHX> if before, it doesn't work
<intelikey> after :)
<FHX> if after, it bring sme back to the same screen
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> "Press enter to activate this console"
<FHX> pressed enter got that ~# thing appearing
<intelikey> yes
<imc_> Anyone on German wifi?
<FHX> what do I do after the ~#?
<FHX> ??
<FHX> It's still not at the partition step yet. x.x
<FHX> Hm..
<marcin> imc_: hehe what's a difference between German wifi and any other wifi :D ?
<intelikey> did it load the partitoner in tty1 ?   (tty1 is where alt+f1 takes you)
<win[X] amp> its the same all of the world
<win[X] amp> :D
<FHX> I can' tload the partitioner
<FHX> That's the problem.
<FHX> alft+f1 takes me nowhere
<FHX> it takes me to the language choosing menu
<FHX> o.o
<intelikey> yes choose the language
<Effi> good morning
<imc_> marcin, yes, that was what I wanted to know
<Effi> does somebody use gmail-notify?
<imc_> And the answer seems to be, "In Germany it don't work"
<imc_> :)
<FHX> ok chosen language, now location
<FHX> do I choose location?
<imc_> Seriously, I can pull an IP address but I cannot get a browser to pull the start page, nor can I ping things like yahoo.com
<FHX> so basically i go through all the steps until I reach partition step?
<intelikey> FHX until you get to the partitioner or can get a menu and go dirrectly to the load the installer/partitioner
<imc_> I use this same machine in several countries but this is the first time in germany - and the first time I have had problems/
<FHX> Ok
<kemik> imc_:  you've got a working DNS server ?
<kevinix> anyone here had experiences with dialup modems failing to find a carrier despite on windows the same modem finds it fine? i'm using the linuxant hsfmodem 'free' driver on an IBM r51e thinkpad
<FHX> ok
<FHX> i'm on the : Partition Disks step
<FHX> now do I press alt+f2?
<intelikey> ok now f2
<imc_> kemik - can't see it. I ran ifconfig and see my ip, broadcast and mask
<imc_> I sign on with DHCP so I assume they take care of it?
<FHX> still not found
<FHX> I typed: ~# badblock /dev/hd/
<kevinix> i had one successful connection on this modem, but consecutive attempts fail to find a carrier, even dial.
<holycow> kevinix, yeah, modems are notorious for that sort of this sort of thing.
<FHX> and it said: /bin/sh: badblock: not found
<intelikey> yes ok wait.
<kemik> imc_:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<holycow> kevinix, they can be configured to work but require a good bit of poking around for some modems.  others will work fine.  unfortunately mostly all you can do is google up your particular model.  i know a non answer
<uhga> ive got an athlon 64, should i choose opterhon/athlon64 as the processor family in the kernel config although i dont use ubuntu amd64, or would the "normal" ubuntu not work then?
<kevinix> Holycow cheers
<imc_> kemik, right, it's only specifying search local  at 127.0.0.1
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda count=1024 bs=1024    <--- FHX  try that.
<fu1crum> FHX: badblocks
<imc_> But that's now, on this wired connection, kemik
<fu1crum> with an 'S'
<FHX> badblocks not found either
<fu1crum> and /dev/hda
<kemik> imc_:  well you should have some nameserver entries aswell. (and not 127.0.0.1 in search..)
<FHX> all it says is badblocks not found
<marcin> imc_: I'll guess but propably it's because your german ISP doesn't give you dns via dhcp properly
<FHX> hda hd badblock badblocks
<FHX> tried em all
<intelikey> NOTE TO THE PACKAGERS badblocks should be on the install disk.
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda count=1024 bs=1024    <--- FHX  try that.
<imc_> kemik and Marcin, righto. Thanks. Any suggestions about ba name server I can specify in resolv.conf which I can use here in Germany>
<imc_> ?
<kemik> imc_:  the root-dns servers perhaps ;)
<kemik> hiih
<marcin> imc_: try to get info about dns ip's and set them manually
<FHX> uh
<imc_> Doh!
<FHX> it has a longer message now
<imc_> Thanks kemik and marcin!
<kemik> imc_:  i can lend you mine, not sure it'll work tho
<intelikey> FHX ?
<marcin> imc_: you can test this with ping...
<kemik> imc_:  see privmsg
<marcin> imc_: just send few pings on some IP
<FHX> Usage: dd [if=FILE]  [of=FILE]  [bx=N]  [count=N]  [skip=N]  [seek=N]  [conv=notrunc|noerror|sync] 
<binks> hello all
<uhga> ive got an athlon 64, should i choose opterhon/athlon64 as the processor family in the kernel config although i dont use ubuntu amd64, or would the "normal" ubuntu not work then?
<marcin> imc_: and then some pings let's say www.google.com and you will know what's going on
<intelikey> ok leave out the bs=1024 and try again.
<intelikey> FHX ^
<Stormx2> uhga: If you use the normal package, don't go for the athlon 64 setup
<daschl> hey folks :)
<FHX> nothing happens
<Stormx2> hey daschl
<FHX> it literally just enters one line down
<uhga> Stormx2, but the normal athlon is ok?
<binks> does anyone no how to adjust the inner print diameter for a printable cd
<intelikey> good now alt+f1
<Stormx2> uhga: Should be yes
<uhga> ok thanks :)
<FHX> okie now i'm at the partition disks step
<intelikey> and try to set up a partition FHX    you just blanked the mbr and partition table.
<FHX> i can't
<FHX> i don't have any options
<FHX> only: Partitioning method: Manually edit partition table
<intelikey> tell it ok and when it errors out try again
<Stormx2> FHX: Manually edit then
<Stormx2> FHX: Make a large ext3 partition mounted on / and a much smaller swap partition mounted on /swap
<FHX> ok so I press enter on the manually edit option and it gives me several options: Configure software RAID, Configure the LVM, Guided partitioning, Help on partitioning, Undo changes gto partitions, Finish partitioning and writre changes to disk
<intelikey> finsh
<intelikey> i know it will error out.
<Stormx2> wait
<Effi> i have mplayer installed and when I start gmplayer and error is displayed with following message: New face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file. Can somebody tell me, what to do?
<Stormx2> shouldn't he try Guided Partitioning?
<intelikey> it will loop and give another shot at it.
<FHX> guided partitioning doesn't work
<Stormx2> K
<FHX> it again brings me to a screen where the only option is to: Manually edi tpartition table
<intelikey> manual
<FHX> which spits out those same options again. x.x
<Stormx2> Manual, then go to "finish"
<FHX> ok
<FHX> Now it says:
<FHX> No root file system is defined. Please correcgt this from the partitioning menu.
<mp3guy> hi, is there anyway to make it so that sticky notes always stay on the desktop?
<FHX> <continue> or <goback>
<mendy> intelikey, do you know about  gnomebaker?
<mendy> It deals with rw disks
<intelikey> only used it one time mendy i'm cli mostly
<mendy> I am using it now and it does all the read writing
<holycow> Effi, right click on mplayer window go to fonts and select a new default font.  it cannot find the default font for some reason .. i'm not sure why maybe bad packaging
<win[X] amp> how to update codec?
<intelikey> xcdroast does too mendy
<intelikey> and k3b
<daschl> Effi: and you are able to run mplayer successfully out of the shell?
<Effi> yes daschl
<mendy> alright thanks I going now See you all later
<Effi> thanks holycow, i try it
<mp3guy> is there anyway to make it so that sticky notes always stay on the desktop?
<FHX> ..
<Effi> holycow, where can i find fonts?
<daschl> e
<daschl> Effi which fonts do you need exactly?
<intelikey> FHX this may sound silly but push the power button and let the disk spin down then restart  and see if you can install
<FHX> I have a restart button..i'll push that
<Effi> daschl, mplayer says subfont.ttf
<holycow> Effi, in your home dir in a folder labeled .fonts
<intelikey> FHX it's not the same as a power down.
<holycow> the toolkit used for gmplayer should show .folders by default as nautilus hides them
<FHX> ok
<Effi> holycow, i dont have such a folder
<FHX> uh
<FHX> it effectively turns my ocmputer off
<daschl> effi i think i have a solution for you
<FHX> Hm. *turns it bakc on*
<holycow> Effi, pardon me, i setup mine to the following: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/VeraBd.ttf
<holycow> you can choose whatever is available to you
<daschl> effi, look here: http://tuxrip.free.fr/installation_en.html -- and search for the words "symbolic link"
<intelikey> i still say it sounds like a hardware problem....  and badblocks should be on every install disk  as well as memtest
<Effi> ok thanks holycow and daschl
<FHX> sigh.
<intelikey> but they obviously are not.
<daschl> kein problem effi ;)
<FHX> well how do I fix this?
<holycow> no worries
<FHX> =/ Afraid I am.
<Effi> he he,...danke dir daschl ;)
<eth42> I have a weird problem: gdm restarts when I type the first letter of my password. what could that be??
<FHX> Totally freaked. After this successful installation i won't be trying naything new for a while.
<FHX> x.x
<FHX> providing i evne manage to fix this
<holycow> eth42, does it restart if you don't start typing?
<Effi> mein schlechtes Englisch ist wohl verrterisch :D @ daschl`aut ?
<eth42> holycow: no, only with the first type
<daschl`aut> effi nein, man siehts an deiner adresse .t-ipconnect.de
<wermut> I have a question regarding the .Xauthority file.
<holycow> eth42, the only thing that i can think of is x is crashing, have you checked your logs?
<wermut> How can I allow the X server to be started on other virtual terminals?
<FHX> sigh.
<FHX> Is there a way to fix this?
<eth42> holycow: yes but I don't see anything serious
<wermut> Gdm replaces the file every time it starts.
<FHX> Clearly installation wont move forward, so how do I clean my entire disk and start from scratch?
<eth42> holycow: and now the login worked without anything changed... wtf???!
<kemik> FHX:  sounds like your disk is broken
<holycow> eth42, have you tried just a plain vesa driver just as a stab in the dark? i've never heard of this
<FHX> .
<intelikey> FHX  the dd command cleared the disk  as well as anything i know of can.
<FHX> =( Please tell me there is a way to fix it
<holycow> eth42, well talking to us fixes most things magically
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<eth42> holycow: :-) I suppose it's not fixed yet
<viv`d> is there a way to speed up my cd writers speed? its a 40x burner, but its only getting 20x speed, and the system claims its DMA is not enable, and when i enalbe with hdparm, one says its on, one off, and it stays at half speed
<eth42> holycow: yesterday gdm wouldn't start
<intelikey> FHX what have you got there now ?
<FHX> Language screen
<intelikey> any progress ?
<johnnybezak> hye guys i just installed scribus on ubuntu, i don't use kde or any other qt apps, what packages should i install to "de-uglify" scribus?
<eth42> holycow: only the wait-mouse pointer, the interface didn't come up until I removed the DPMS option... ????
<holycow> eth42, i don't have the faintest clue except to say, try a different driver
<FHX> Hm. *runs through steps agian*
<eth42> holycow: yeah, probably..
<intelikey> well go on with the install just like you thought it would work this time and i'll watch
<FHX> ok
<eth42> holycow: bit like windows :-)
<win[X] amp> how 2 use bluetooth in ubuntu
<holycow> eth42, please don't say such cruel things
<win[X] amp> i  just in dmesg
<holycow> :)
<eth42> holycow: hehe
<FHX> oMG
<intelikey> ?
<FHX> I HAVE NEW OPTIONS
<FHX> *glomps intelikey*
<FHX> Ok ok now I have these: Erase entire disk ... , Erase entire disk and use LVM..., Manually edit partition table
<intelikey> manual
<FHX> Okie
<FHX> Hzah!
<FHX> New things listed: IDE1 master (hda) - 40GB , #1 Primary 39.3GB et3, #5 logical 764.9MB Swap
<intelikey> delete them both
<irvin> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> FHX delete them
<FHX> Ok
<FHX> all of them?
<intelikey> you don't want damaged partitions
<FHX> all three?
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> i can't delete the IDE1 master
<intelikey> no that is the drive not a parition
<FHX> Oh ok
<FHX> the rest deleted ^^
<FHX> do I select <goback>?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> oops
<FHX> er..
<Effi> is there a partitioner resizer available for linux?
<FHX> um.
<intelikey> it's ok
<FHX> should I delete them again?
<apokryphos> intelikey: pelase don't flood
<mwe> Effi: parted
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> then i go to: Finish partitioning and write changes to disk?
<intelikey> it's ok
<rosendahl_> mm can anyone tell me how I can uninstall a program installed in Wine ?
<intelikey> no
<kevinix> i have a vast number of "Unknown Device: ..." when running lspci on this laptop. is there any way to update my pci ID info  so as to be more useful?
<rosendahl_> rosendahl_, maybe even uninstall Wine aswell
<intelikey> FHX
<rosendahl_> bleh
<Effi> mwe, ok, thanks. I have the problem, that i think, 5 GB is to small for my / partition
<intelikey> where you at right now.
<intelikey> ?
<FHX> mhm
<FHX> oh
<FHX> I just deleted all partitions
<FHX> i'm on tha tscreen
<intelikey> ok wait
<FHX> where i can: undo changes to partitions, finish partitioning and write changes to disk, or <goback>, but if I select goback my changes aren't saved
<mwe> Effi: yeah. depending on how much you install it might be to little. 5G is enough for a lot though
<intelikey> select the drive and creat one partition  (primary  8 g)
<intelikey> fhx
<FHX> ok
<FHX> select the IDE or pri/log?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> ide
<christianp> hi all
<FHX> uh all it did was to create an empty partition table
<FHX> ?
<kevinix> also is there _any_ equivalent to packages.debian.org for ubuntu? i know the package i need to get online on another ubuntu machine, but need to download it on another machine..
<intelikey> ok not select the primarry and add a 8-10G partition
<intelikey> now
<FHX> create ne wpartition or automatically partition for free space?
<intelikey> creat new
<FHX> Hm..8-10g? not the full?
<intelikey> not full
<FHX> ok i'll do 9
<intelikey> ok
<Effi> how can i remove a zombie prozess?
<FHX> Type for new partition primary or logical?
<intelikey> primary
<FHX> ok
<FHX> location: beginning or end?
<intelikey> biginning
<FHX> okie done ^^
<intelikey> use as /
<intelikey> boatable
<intelikey> format
<FHX> ?
<intelikey> select that partition and choose all those options FHX
<hunger> What do I need to do to boot from a LVM root partition? /boot is on a non-LVM partition.
<intelikey> there is a method to the madness,
<FHX> I'm a bit confused
<FHX> x.x sorry
<FHX> how do I choose those options?
<tRSS> can someone quickly remind me how to install a debian package (.deb file) from shell? is it dpkg -i package.deb?
<yatesy> yes
<FHX> Ok i'll type what the screen says:
<intelikey> unless the partitioner has changed greatly from hoary FHX you should see options to the partitions you select.
<FHX> Use as: Ext3 journaling file system
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> mount as  /
<intelikey> ?
<ossie> yo ho ho
<FHX> Mount point: / , Mount options: defaults, Label: / Reserved blocks: 5%, Typical usage: standard, Bootable flag: off, size: 9GB
<FHX> that's what it says at the moment
<intelikey> ok and no option to format... hmmm ok tell it you are finished with that one and you can move on
<FHX> ok " Done setting up the partition" ?
<FHX> Okies
<intelikey> FHX first answer one question,  how much mem in that box ?
<FHX> 80gb
<FHX> no wait
<FHX> no idea
<LinuxKnight> peace out bbl
<FHX> um. x.x
<FHX> *is embarassed* I forgot..
<intelikey> might better make a swap at the end of the drive of about 256m
<FHX> ok
<FHX> so create another partition?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> swap
<FHX> primary/logical?
<intelikey> log
<FHX> end?
<intelikey> yeah
<FHX> Okie
<FHX> oops, it says 255mb by accident..
<intelikey> finish
<FHX> okie
<ossie> guys , im trying to make a simple script for ubuntu but i find it doesnt run with the right permission to move files, but i dont know how to set the permisions
<foxpaul> does anyone here run ubuntu on an iiyama 19" crt monitor?
<foxpaul> i'm using it, but the flicker is horrid
<FHX> wait a second
<mwe> ossie: run it with sudo then
<FHX> my first partition has disappeared!
<intelikey> FHX if it is formatting the partitons use  alt+f3  and watch for errors.
<intelikey> ?
<FHX> no it's back to the main screen
<FHX> and it says: IDE 1 -40GB, pri/log 39.8GB, #5 logical 255.0MB @ ext3
<FHX> it doesn't list the first partition of 9gb
<FHX> and I think there's 40gb of space in this computer
<saxmachine> Buonasera
<saxmachine> anzi buongiorno
<saxmachine> #ubuntu-it
<intelikey> it's borked.
<saxmachine> ops
<FHX> should I try it again?
<FHX> delete all partitions?
<FHX> and then re-create?
<intelikey> yeah that obviously wont work like it is.
<FHX> hm..
<FHX> hang on, won't kubuntu partition fo rme?
<FHX> it partitioned fine the last time, i only encountered errors when copying files
<foxpaul> i think i need to get my monitor running at 100hz to stop it flickering
<foxpaul> any ideas how i can do that?
<emphetamine> @roulette
<intelikey> try it but the copying errors and the parition errors are both hardware problems there FHX
<FHX> oh..
<FHX> i thought maybe it was a disc-burning mistake i mdae
<FHX> so i burned a new ocpy of the disk
<FHX> i'll try it
<FHX> okay so now i've deleted all partitions
<intelikey> try it.  it wont cost you anything but time.
<emphetamine> Seveas: say banik pyco
<dukebody> I have a problem with my FTP server and my router. When i try to connect to my ftp server using my public ip adress i access to the router firmware-update utility instead of my ftp server. Should I allow other port to my ftp server?
<FHX> I select: "finish partitioning and write changes to disk"
<FHX> yeah, 8pm here. plenty of time.
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> =P
<FHX> um.
<FHX> Error
<FHX> No root file system is defined
<FHX> please correct this from the partitioning menu
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> how do I correct it?
<FHX> x.x
<intelikey> make partitions again.   and hope they will write to disk this time...
<FHX> ok, the same partitions?
<intelikey> yeah
<FHX> ok they're both listed now
<FHX> but i didn't create tables on the IDE
<FHX> should I have?
<intelikey> no just go on
<FHX> i only just remembered about that step..x.x
<FHX> ok
<FHX> O.O It's working!
<intelikey> it should still be there
<FHX> Oh.
<FHX> no.
<FHX> it doesn't work.
<FHX> same error
<FHX> how do I define root file system?
<intelikey> stop right there and check the logs in  tty3  and tty4
<FHX> how?
<FHX> alt+f2?
<intelikey> yeah f3
<intelikey> alt+f3
<FHX> ok
<intelikey> alt+f4
<FHX> Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while
<FHX> Huh?
<FHX> F4?
<jenda> alt+ctrl, no?
<FHX> Um.
<FHX> I did alt+f3
<intelikey> jenda no
<jenda> ok
<intelikey> yes both ttys fhx
<FHX> ok
<FHX> so i do alt+f4 after alt+f3
<aidehua> When installing, after my first boot into Ubuntu (Breezy), I forgot to have the CD in the drive, so I rebooted again with the disk in the drive, but the first-boot-install stuff didn't run.
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> Ok. I jus twait?
<aidehua> Is "aptitude install ubuntu-deskotop" enough to get me going?
<intelikey> jenda the ctrl key is only required to get you out of X
<intelikey> FHX what error messages are there ?
<FHX> um..none
* jenda scrolls up and nods
<FHX> it's not doing anything
<kane77> hello everybody...
<intelikey> it should have the reason the partitioner failed in one of those ttys
<FHX> it just says: Dec 27 19:51:57 main-menu[4872] : DEBUG: virtual package harddrive-detection
* aidehua wonders what else the first-time-you-boot init script does
<FHX> thats for the alt+f4
<intelikey> ok and the other says ?
<FHX> should I hit alt+f3 again ?
<FHX> to go back to that one?
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> it still says: Reading all physical volumes. This may tkae a while..
<kane77> Does anyone know of some program that would ping multiple ip's?? Or some tool to find out who is online on LAN?
<intelikey> no E; some reason ....
<intelikey> FHX lets try one time to partition by hand.
<FHX> okay
<intelikey> alt+f2
<intelikey> enter
<FHX> yep
<FHX> ~#
<intelikey> fdisk /dev/hda
<daschl`aut> i want to install the daily build but im afraid to do so ;)
<FHX> command (m fo rhelp):
<intelikey> m
<intelikey> lol
<aidehua> kane77: ping your network's broadcast address
<FHX> okie it listed a whole bunch of alphabets and what each one stands for
<FHX> then it says: command (m for help):
<kane77> aidehua: ??? how to do it??
<intelikey> ok use the p to print the table   is there any partitions ?
<FHX> how do I tell?
<intelikey> p
<FHX> I'll type it all out
<intelikey> no
<FHX> Under Device boot?
<FHX> it says: /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, /dev/hda5
<aidehua> kane77: if your netmask is 255.255.255.0, then change an IP address on your network to have .255 at the end, and ping that.  (e.g. ping 192.168.1.255)
<intelikey> ok q
<FHX> start 1, 4834, 4835
<FHX> ~#
<kane77> aidehua: thx I'll try it...
<intelikey> mke2fs -cfj /dev/hda1
<FHX> mke2fs: invalid fragment size - j
<kane77> aidehua: what does DUP! mean?
<intelikey> mke2fs -cf -j /dev/hda1
<intelikey> mke2fs -c -f -j /dev/hda1
<intelikey> even
<aidehua> kane77: it means that for every "ping" you send out, you are getting reply ("DUPlicates").
<FHX> invalid fragment size for all
<intelikey> ok leave the -f out
<aidehua> kane77: I meant "you are getting 'more than 1' reply".  sorry
<hunger> FHX: WHy aren't you using mkfs.ext3?
<FHX> whoa
<FHX> Creating journal (32768)
<intelikey> hunger cause the install disk only has busybox
<hunger> intelikey: Oh...
<FHX> This file system will be automatically checked every 29 mounts or 180 days whichever comes first. Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<FHX> ~#
<intelikey> mkswap /dev/hda5
<hunger> Anyone managed to install ubuntu on a LVM root?
<FHX> settinpg up swap space version 1, size = 254976000 bytes
<aidehua> Yikes: looks like the "ubuntu-desktop" virtual package installs *oodles* more than the normal post-installation stuff installs.
<intelikey> FHX back to tty1
<FHX> alt+f3?
<Moodles> I know my monitor supports 1280x***, but Gnome only gives me 1024x768 as higher resolution.. how can I get the resolutions above 1024x768?
<intelikey> f1    continue
<FHX> ok
<daschl`aut> Moodles: edit your xorg config
<kane77> aidehua: does that mean that the ip is offline? cause I get a lot of those and I don't think that there is so much people online...
<FHX> brings me back to that screen that lists my partitions
<intelikey> FHX the tty number is the same as the function key number  fyi
<mwe> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> yes skip it
<FHX> ah okay, i see
<aidehua> kane77: it means that those people are *online*, because they are sending responses to your ping.
<intelikey> move down to the install the base system.
<mwe> Moodles: and what ubotu just said
<hunger> kane77: It means that two computers reply to the same request (== probably have the same IP).
<FHX> so i hit <goback>?
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> ok
<ajeet> Hello, I just installed Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos to my Home directory with WINE, but when I goto play it I get a "retry, cannot detect CD-ROM drive, please insert CD and try again", why is this?
<hunger> kane77: Or that you are sending a broadcast to all machines.
<FHX> selected install base system
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> it brings me back to the screen that lists my partitons
<mwe> ajeet: I don't know. with some games you need a no-cd patch in order to play them in wine
<alexandre> Hi there! I have a freshly installed Ubuntu box and I'd like to be able to compile small C and C++ programs. The thing is, "cc" and "g++" don't seem to be installed by default. So I went to Synaptic and installed g++, which in turn installed g++-4.0, gcc, gcc-4.0 and libstdc++6... But I still can't compile a simple Hello World because it can't find stdio.h. Am I missing something here? Do I need to install another package to get my inc
<alexandre> ludes?
<Davey> alexandre: seach in synaptic for build
<Davey> you're looking for something like build-essentials
<kyncani> ajeet: and i think war3 roc works with a no-cd patch
<hunger> alexandre: Install build-essentials (might be spellt differently though;-)
<ajeet> mwe: any ideas where to find such a patch?
<mwe> alexandre: install build-essential
<mwe> ajeet: gamecopyworld.com maybe
<intelikey> you are not selecting the primary partition as /  or something.... FHX   i'm bout out of help for the day.... try the partitioner again but only select the main one and options then finish
<ajeet> cheers
<FHX> wait
<niklash> I have something using CPU cycles and not showing up in top, atop or gnome-system-monitor. How can I find out what it is?
<ColonelKernel> what do I need to do to be able to apt-get install rcconf?
<FHX> try partitioner again?
<FHX> x.x you're leaving..
<FHX> hm. when will you be back?
<niklash> Acording to top, I have about 20% user cpu time, but no process uses more than 1-2%
<intelikey> yes but only the primary .  don't delete it. just select it as root /  and then select finish partitioning
<FHX> how?
<ColonelKernel> I gotta add multiverse and universe
<FHX> as in how do i select it as root /?
<ubuntu> Hey all.
<intelikey> use as /
<FHX> mount point: /home
<intelikey> no /
<intelikey> not home
<FHX> how do I change it to /?
<intelikey> yes
<FHX> how?
<FHX> it won't le tme change it
<ubuntu> I installed kubuntu just now and I think I borked the gui trying to fix the resolution problem.
<intelikey> it will highlight it and enter
<FHX> ok i've changed it
<FHX> can i go back to base installs now?
<intelikey> finish partitioning
<FHX> ok
<FHX> hang on
<FHX> my second partition is /usr
<FHX> is that correct?
<intelikey> ok
<FHX> ok i'll selecgt finish partitioning now..
<funkyHat> :S
<funkyHat> Seems a very complicated setup
<hunger> funkyHat: Who's?
<ubuntu> I'm running off a live cd. Can anyone help me get Xorg running again without having me re-install the system?
<FHX> it says I dont have a swap space
<funkyHat> hunger, FHX's
<FHX> do i change the 255mb to swap?
<apokryphos> why a partition for /usr? Generally / and /home are good; maybe a /boot at times too
<FHX> funkyHat don't worry i have a screwed ysstem
<FHX> yours will be a lot easier
<mwe> ubuntu: didn't you back up xorg.conf before editing it?
<intelikey> funkyHat yes something is borked there  we had to dd zero the mbr for one thing...
<hunger> funkyHat: I have way more partitions :-)
<intelikey> still not sure it will install.
<alexandre> Davey, hunger, mwe> All right! I can compile now. I'm a bit surprised, though, because the description says it's for building debian packages and it installs kernel headers. Is this normal?
<funkyHat> intelikey, FHX, right... still don't see why he needs a separate /usr though ;)
<FHX> without a swap or with?
<ubuntu> mwe I think so. the instructions I used had me sudo cp xorg.conf or something like that.
<FHX> ..
<FHX> gah hang on
<hunger> alexandre: Yes.
<FHX> so i keep everything as is and not have a swap?
<mwe> ubuntu: yeah. then copy back the backup
<intelikey> funkyHat i just let that slide...... to tired to mess with it if it works.
<hunger> alexandre: The kernel headers are integrated into the standard libc headers.
<mwe> ubuntu: and try again
<funkyHat> hunger, lol, why though? ( have about 10 partitions, but they aren't like that...)
<FHX> ..
<eth42> where is the locale setting stored? (I think I chose en_GB during setup but now it is en_US. where can I change this?)
<funkyHat> intelikey, good poitn
<funkyHat> *point
<FHX> um.
<mjr> eth42, /etc/environment
<hunger> alexandre: And building debian packages does not differ at all from building "normal" apps.
<FHX> so I don't choose their option to return to partitioningmenu
<eth42> mjr, thanks
<hunger> funkyHat: Because I need to:-)
<FHX> Okay now it says:
<alexandre> hunger: OK, thanks a lot!
<funkyHat> hunger, hehe, fair enough then
<FHX> The attempt ot mount a file esystem at /usr failed. You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu. Do you want to resume partitioning?
<intelikey> FHX the extended was supposed to be swap.
<FHX> ok
<intelikey> and you made it usr
<hunger> funkyHat: I want some data encrypted for privacy reasons and others unencrypted for speed reasons, etc.
<intelikey> undo taht.
<intelikey> that
* alexandre is again very pleased to have found an answer to his question in this channel. Thanks guys.
<FHX> ok how do I make it swap?
<FHX> it doesn't have it under the options
<funkyHat> use as: select swap
<FHX> okay
<intelikey> it is just select it and use as swap   in place of use as /usr
<funkyHat> it's not a filesystem, it's a use as: option
<mwe> just read what the choises say. it's pretty obvious what to do if you read it
<FHX> okay now it's installing the base system
<FHX> I pray to God it works
<aidehua> !pray
<ubotu> I don't know, aidehua
<ROBOd> any of you got Mathematica 5 on Ubuntu?
<aidehua> ubotu: I share your beliefs
<ubotu> aidehua: I don't know
<eth42> my stickynotes applet often crashes when Gnome is started. does anyone else have this problem?
<aidehua> ubotu: *exactly*
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, aidehua
<rosendahl_> how can I bring up the GUI in Wine ?
<funkyHat> mwe, I can understand the fact that swap doesn't have a filespace being confusing though
<intelikey> FHX good luck with it. i leave you in the capable hands of these fine people.
<funkyHat> ack *filesystem
<mwe> funkyHat: yeah maybe
<FHX> intelikey okay thanks so much for your help, i'll hang around these forums a bit more
<intelikey> welcome/
<FHX> I appreciate it very much, hopefully whenever I next meet you I'll have good news
<ubuntu> So how do I make sure two files match from the cli?
<funkyHat> hunger, which filesystems can use encryption?
<funkyHat> ubuntu, use md5sum on both of them
<ubuntu> thank you sir.
<hunger> funkyHat: All of them.
<FHX> ubotu: wow, you are very polite. "sir"
<ubotu> FHX: what are you talking about?
<ubuntu> beautiful. Thank you for the help.
<hunger> funkyHat: Devicemapper handles the encryption "under" the filesystem.
<ubuntu> gnight.
<FHX> ubotu: i have a messed up hard drive and have been having horrible errors
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, FHX
<funkyHat> hunger, oh... cool. lol
<FHX> ubotuOH
<FHX> sorry
<FHX> i was referring to Ubuntu
<FHX> apologies.
<funkyHat> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<FHX> o.o
<FHX> it's a bot?!
<FHX> O.O
<FHX> Wow okay. XD
<apokryphos> slightly misleading factoid. It's ok to play with him in #debian-bots 8)
<FHX> XD i didn't know it was a bot
<funkyHat> ubotu smokes way too much crack to be regarded as a bot though
<ubotu> funkyHat: What?
<funkyHat> :D
<FHX> haha. That'very amusing.
<BuFF> how could i view xp files in ubuntu ? i heard there is such a program wine but i dunno how to use it
<BuFF> help
* hunger wonders ehether it was a good idea to install all doc related debs available in ubuntu...
<funkyHat> BuFF, what are you trying to do exactly?
<Ticho> hunger: what would that accomplish for you ?
<BuFF> i want to view word files
<slownix> ehlo
<Ticho> hunger: do you need API docs for all the libraries ?
<hunger> Ticho: Having lots of docs available when offline.
<funkyHat> BuFF, you can do that with Open Office
<BuFF> how
<slownix> Is there a ubuntu 64 yet
<hunger> Ticho: It was just easier to install everything then going ofer the huge list;-)
<BuFF> i have now permissions to view 'em
<funkyHat> BuFF, it should be installed already, just opening the word file shoulw work
<rosendahl_> #wineHQ
<funkyHat> slownix, yes, always has been
<FHX> is there a way for me to save this entier conversation?
<funkyHat> *should
<Ticho> hunger: well, if you can spare the disk space, why not? :>
<slownix> funkyHat: for amd 64 ? awsome do you know if they solved that mutliarch issue /
<FHX> anybody know?
<Ticho> FHX: that depends on the irc client you're using right now
<FHX> mIRC
<FHX> i downloaded specially to get help
<FHX> XDD
<FHX> took me a while to figure out how to get here
<funkyHat> slownix, which issue was that? I don't have any a64 hardware, I just know there is a 64 bit version ;)
<Ticho> i cannot help you with that, i don't know how to use it
<FHX> oh.
<FHX> okay
<slownix> funkyHat: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id272321 just read like first few lines.
<hunger> Ticho: Usually I really like having all the stuff with me... but currently I need to move the /usr partition and copying all that stuff takes AGES;-)
<slownix> funkyHat: the first few tops lines
<funkyHat> FHX, probably highlight it all, press ctrl+c and then paste it in notepad or something
<FHX> i can't highligh tit all
<FHX> it gets deselected the moment i unclick
<slownix> funkyHat: it can put it in shorter words then I can
<FHX> and everyone keeps talking..
<FHX> so it's difficult to highlight
<gudi> gi
<gudi> anyone can help me to get my ati to work with big desktop mode ?
<funkyHat> slownix, I have no idea
<slownix> funkyHat: same here lol
<gudi> its working but i want to have the gnomepanel on my second screen not the lcd of the laptop
<wizardjames> ok, fresh install just trying to get things all working..   got around to trying to setup dhcp..  but when i go to restart it. it says fail, fail.       somewere i am missing the settings up
<funkyHat> slownix, I think all the same packages are available for the AMD64 version though... and I'm pretty sure you can still run 32bit binaries on it
<slownix> k
<funkyHat> actually... yeah you can, because lots of people use the 32bit firefox because of the flash plugin (stoopid macromedia/adobe)
<slownix> funkyHat: I just cant wait to try out a dual core opteron 64bit on it :) nix is gona scream
<funkyHat> nice
<Ce_Dreaku> hello guys, can anybody tell me how to upload on ftp or tell me the name of a good program to do this, I mean access the  ftp account of my website
<slownix> funkyHat thanxs for the help
<gudi> Ce_Dreaku, gftp
<funkyHat> np
<Ce_Dreaku> thanks gudi I'll look it up
<funkyHat> Can anyone help me with creating a virtual device in .asoundrc?
<Ce_Dreaku> Where do I find GFTP?
<yancheng> helo guys :) i try to burn my DVD through gnomebaker, but it said that i am not root. hence, i need to sudo everytime i need to burn my DVD, any solution? i am using hoary :D
<gudi> Ce_Dreaku, look on freshmeat.org
<funkyHat> Ce_Dreaku, system > administration > synaptic
<Ce_Dreaku> it isn't in synaptic
<funkyHat> !tell Ce_Dreaku about repos
<uber_spaced> I have a strange network problem
<uber_spaced> when I run dhclient manually, my second interface, eth1 gets 'unconfigured'
<FHX> I need help
<funkyHat> FHX, any progress?
<FHX> "Copying packages to the hard disk failed. You may have run out of disk space in the target /var filesystem, or your CD drive may be having problems reading packages from the CD. Cleaning the CD drive or burnig the CD at a lower speed may help.
<FHX> funkyHat: excellent progress today, but i'm still having this error  from earlier installations. Any advise?
<FHX> x.x
<funkyHat> FHX, how big is your / partition?
<FHX> 9GB
<funkyHat> not that then
<uber_spaced> how do I restart my network connections on ubuntu?
<uber_spaced> the redhat equiv would be:
<funkyHat> FHX, how did you get your install CD?
<jhaig> Just trying to install Ubuntu (from an official CD).  First part went OK, but now it has rebooted and I have "crc error", " -- System halted".  Anyone have any idea why?
<uber_spaced> /etc/rc.d/init.d/network restart
<FHX> yeah I've been having this error even when I used all 40gb to install Kubuntu
<funkyHat> uber_spaced, look in /etc/init.d/
<uber_spaced> funkyHat, thanks.
<wizardjames> were do i find what ports i need  on my router  opend for apache to work?
<bshumate> uber_spaced: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jhaig> wizardjames: 80 for normal http, and (I think) 443 for https.  Look in /etc/services for a full list.
<uber_spaced> bshumate, thanks; that did it.  now if I can find a way to get dhclient to execute my firewall script on refresh, that would be great.
<funkyHat> FHX, so you're getting the same error when using completely different discs to install?
<FHX> er.
<FHX> no
<FHX> same disk
<FHX> only now i only gave it 9gb, not all 40gb
<funkyHat> FHX, I mean the CD
<FHX> oh yeah. new cd
<FHX> i burned it real slow this time
<FHX> 1x
<FHX> XD
<funkyHat> ouch
<FHX> to make sure that it was not the cd problem
<funkyHat> FHX, order some CDs from shipit.ubuntu.com
<FHX> as you can see, i've been at it all day. XD
<jhaig> No one have any suggestion as to why my machine has halted when rebooting during the install?  It freezes after "Uncompressing Linux..." with a "crc error".
<FHX> i don't think it's the cd..
<FHX> is it necessary for the packages to be copied?
<funkyHat> FHX, as a just in case ;), and we'll carry on trying working on it now
<FHX> Hehe okie
<FHX> i'll look up the cd ordering after i get my computer sorted out
<FHX> :P
<funkyHat> lol
<FHX> can I survive without it copying all the packages?
<funkyHat> FHX, it depends... I can't remember the order, have you got past grub installation?
<bSON> hi
<funkyHat> hi bSON
<FHX> ed API docs for all the libraries ?
<FHX> <hunger> Ticho: Having lots of docs available when offline.
<FHX> <funkyHat> BuFF, you can do that with Open Office
<FHX> <BuFF> how
<FHX> <slownix> Is there a ubuntu 64 yet
<FHX> <hunger> Ticho: It was just easier to install everything then going ofer the huge list;-)
<FHX> ed API docs for all the libraries ?
<FHX> <hunger> Ticho: Having lots of docs available when offline.
<FHX> <funkyHat> BuFF, you can do that with Open Office
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<FHX> <BuFF> how
<FHX> <slownix> Is there a ubuntu 64 yet
* FHX was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<wizardjames> jhaig,  since ubuntu is safe from attacks from the web..   unlike windows.   i can set my router to dmz the port for this computer?  open everything up?
<bSON> does the fluendo mp3 plugin mean that we will have mp3 out of the box with the next ubuntu releases?
<uber_spaced> ha
<Ticho> someone's experimenting with copy/paste :>
<apokryphos> FHX: don't flood; use a pastebin service.
<FHX> sorry
<funkyHat> wizardjames, you will be a lot safer using ubuntu on a DMZ than using windows
<FHX> i was trying to post a link
<funkyHat> FHX, oops, lol
<FHX> funkyHat: which is the grub installation?
<FHX> yeah, i got booted. *rubs sore ass* XD
<apokryphos> =)
<funkyHat> FHX, the bit about the boot loader, it'll ask you about windows XP or whatever if you have anything like that still installed
<wizardjames> ok,   ..just gota remind myself to undmz this port when i use windows again (duel boot)
<FHX> no i wiped windows xp
<bshumate> wizardjames: that is not advisable. you should only forward in the ports you actually need incoming connections on.
<FHX> i have nothing right now
<funkyHat> wizardjames, why do you need to use the DMZ anyway?
<jhaig> wizardjames: Opening everything up is generally a bad idea, even if your system is completely bullet-proof (which is very unlikely, although you are correct in saying that Linux is not a sieve like Windows ;-) )
<FHX> XD which is why i 'm hoping hard that it will work
<wizardjames> the router only lets me foward a few ports..  somethin like 8 , stupid imo.
<FHX> so can I select continue?
<wizardjames> but..   80, and 21 ?
<FHX> or go back?
<funkyHat> FHX, if there is a continue option, try it :)
<FHX> okie
<kingstar518> How to config JAVA's environment variable JAVA_HOME in ubuntu?
<FHX> i'm doing itme zone now
<FHX> it still says the copying packages thing failed, but nothing I can do about that
<FHX> ...hm.my screen's blank
<apokryphos> kingstar518: no need to do all that   -- just install the sun java debs
<jhaig> wizardjames: Make sure your Linux machine has a firewall set up, but it is good to try to block everything you don't need on the router *and* the firewall.
<omerlh> Hello
<funkyHat> kingstar518, is that a normal environment variable? if so export JAVA_HOME variable
<bSON> hi
<wizardjames> ok..
<omerlh> How can I use emerge? What is it?
<funkyHat> jhaig, everything is already blocked by ubuntu
<FHX> creating new user accounts..
<FHX> configureing apt now..50%
<bshumate> kingstar518: add a line in /etc/profile : JAVA_HOME = <path_to_java> ; export JAVA_HOME
<jhaig> funkyHat: Good policy.  :-)
<funkyHat> :)
<FHX> Ah, it now says: installing grub boot loader
<FHX> it ejecgted my cdrom
<funkyHat> :)
<bSON> omerlh: emerge is gentoo's packaging system. the packages are all source packages, compiled when installed
<funkyHat> looking good FHX
<FHX> WOOHOO!
<mwe> or just export JAV_HOME='/path/to/java'
<FHX> First stay of installation complete
<FHX> w00t!
<FHX> ^^
<SirKillalot> is there a plugin for xmms to use it with my multimedia keys on my microsoft natural keyboard?
<FHX> Now i can go take a long-deserved shower while it does its stuff
<funkyHat> arg.... that's the one mwe... I got that a bit wrong lol
<zx80user> Anybody able to get gnomad2 working with a Creative Zen? I can get it to work on Fedora Core 4 but not Ubuntu
<omerlh> O.K. thanks.
<aidehua> Hmmm.  Looks like one can't currently install Breezy on a machine that is networked!
<bSON> omerlh: if you have to deal with emerge in some kind of way, you should ask in #gentoo
<zx80user> aidehua ?
<aidehua> Something about the archive being broken: http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com/2828181.html
<ratm> im trying to install the original nvidia drivers, but he cant find that 'version.h' file http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ewUmLt95.html
<monique> bom dia
<aidehua> I'm not actually net-installing -- I'm installing from a CD on a machine that is networked (so can access updates), and I'm sort of guessing that I'm having the same issues net-install people have :/
<Zambba> I'm having problem with display refresh rate. I've changed it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but I can't select 1600x1200 @ 85 Hz from KDE Control Center
<aidehua> (Odd though, in that I managed to install on this machine just fine a few days ago.  Maybe a recent update has broken the installer.)
<apokryphos> Zambba: have you selected that option in xorg.conf?
<zx80user> aidehua I am not sure what you mean, if you mean you are having difficulties installing on a machine that is on a network then you shouldn't - cannot believe that is what you really mean though
<zx80user> aidehua ah, maybe it is a recent update problem. Just try cd then apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> Zambba: in the dpkg-reconfigure, that is.
<Zambba> I have selected it in dpkg-reconfigure.
<apokryphos> Zambba: if X accepts it, then it should be listed as an option in krandrtray (or kcontrol, that is)
<kingstar518> I've edit /etc/profile, join java's bin path,I've installed tomcat ,but when run tomcat's startup,Point out "Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<kingstar518> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<kingstar518> "
<aidehua> zx80user: I'm installing Breezy on a machine with network access.  In the 'second stage' of the install (the bit that happens after you boot for the first time) the base-config stuff is saying I have a dependency issue with libesd-alsa0 and libesd0, which stops the installation from proceeding :/
<Zambba> And if X doesn't accept it?
<apokryphos> then it wouldn't appear in there
<bshumate> kingstar518: edit Tomcat's startup script and just set JAVA_HOME in there...
<mwe> kingstar518: how do you start tomcat?
<zx80user> aidehua, can you not just install off the CD then and then do an update?
<Zambba> my monitors maximium is 2048 x 1536 @ 75Hz and recommendation is 1600 x 1200 @ 85Hz so it should work
<aidehua> zx80user: top tip -- I'm just trying that now :)
<kingstar518> to sudo ./bin/startup.sh
<zx80user> aidehua esd is the devil's work in any case :)
<aidehua> zx80user: I did wonder what on earth it was doing in the 'standard install' :)
<jepagodo> How can i root with the live-cd?
<mwe> kingstar518: maybe sudo JAVA_HOME='/path/to/java' ./bin/startup.sh will work
<kingstar518> thanks mwe, I'll try.
<mwe> kingstar518: also after editing /etc/profile you should source /etc/profile for the current shell to reflect changes
<zx80user> aidehua it is almost certainly in all distros actually, but it can lead to all sorts of problems when it goes bad
<bshumate> jepagodo: use sudo <command>  (there is no password)
<jepagodo> okay
<aidehua> zx80user: do you think I should remove the network for the entire install process?  Do I need it for the first-step-intall-from-cd-bit?
<mwe> kingstar518: env|grep JAVA will show if JAVA_HOME is indeed set in the shell
<jepagodo> How can i delete things from my windows-partition?
<jepagodo> It's read-only right now
<aidehua> (All this because I wanted to change from silly-silly choice of ReiserFS back to more-stable ext3.  Gumf.)
<HymnToLife> jepagodo > boot from windows
<bshumate> kingstar518: yes, what mwe says....exit the current shell and start a new one to have it source /etc/profile, or do something like this from the prompt:  . /etc/profile
<jepagodo> HymnToLife: windows has crasched, and i haven't got enough space to reinstall it
* aidehua blames 'dpkg' in #debian
<mwe> jepagodo: it's not safe to write to ntfs from linux
<zx80user> aidehua I had no problem installing from a CD boot while on the network, but that was about a month ago, so unplug the network if you like but remember to configure the network card :)
<jepagodo> mwe: is it possible?
<mwe> jepagodo: not with the default install I believe
<HymnToLife> jepagodo > then you can format your whole windows partition before reinstalling
<ratm> i want to install the nvidia drivers, but it doesnt find the version.h file :\ http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ewUmLt95.html
<HymnToLife> ratm > install the kernel headers matching your current kernel version
<cold> anyone know how to turn off randomize stack in ubuntu?
<ratm> i did..it created that *deb file while compiling
<bshumate> jepagodo: it is possible, but not recommended, and very dangerous.  you will cause more trouble than you've currently got now trying to write to windows ntfs from linux...
<jepagodo> i use samba on another computer in my network, how do i mount a folder on that machine on this machine?
<FHX> I have a problem
<FHX> T_T
<FHX> another one
<willem> Hello, I've upgraded to dapper, but now my wireless card does not find my network. The card is recognized as a TI ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, any pointers on where to look?
<FHX> it's stuck at : Preparing for installation 0%
<FHX> any ideas?
<mwe> willem: I think some things in dapper are broken, since it's not released yet
<FHX> ..
<FHX> Anyone have any ideas?
<willem> mwe: yeah, that's what i thought, but since the card is recognized i thought thare might be a way to figure out how to get it working again....
<apokryphos> you won't get much help with dapper here. It's recommended that you do *not* use it.
<FHX> ..
<FHX> Um. Any ideas?
<apokryphos> FHX: again, no reason to flood. If someone is able/willing to help, they will. :)
<FHX> ok
<sam_> good morning everyone
<tRSS> mornin' sam!
<jepagodo> how can i make the default user be able to access my windows-partition?
<teroedni> willem:Have you tried ndiswarpper?
<jepagodo> it just says "read-only-system" when i run chmod
<sam_> how do i use the remote desktop application
<teroedni> ndiswarapper
<willem> apokryphos: ok...
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<tRSS> jepagodo: are you able to access the windows partition at all?
<ratm> HymnToLife they're installed, but in /usr/src
<jepagodo> tRSS: as root
<willem> teroedni: yeah i did, didnt help though... also in breezy it just worked, and since the card is recognized i thought it to be a small problem in configuration...
<tRSS> jepagodo: you mean only as root?
<jepagodo> yep
<tRSS> jepagodo: can you paste your fstab on pastebin so that I can take a look at it
<willem> hmmm. now i see my breezy64 just performs a X reboot by itself on my other pc!
<jepagodo> where do i find fstab?
<tRSS> jepagodo: in /etc/
<ratm> what can i do if my kernel headers are installed in /usr/src but the nvidia installer searches for them in /lib/modules/ ?
<mrkoje> jepagodo,  just   cat /etc/fstab   and then copy and paste that into the pastebin
<jepagodo> tRSS: http://jepagodo.org/fstab
<HymnToLife> ratm > copy the files :p
<HymnToLife> or make a symlink
<ratm> thats what i also thought of..but ..in /lib/modules there is a dir for my current kernel
<tRSS> jepagodo: just fstab to make sure you have this line: /dev/hda1       /media/windows     ntfs    ro,auto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0222        0       0
<ratm> would a "--kernel-source-path" work?
<HymnToLife> ratm > sure, that's what it's for :)
<tRSS> jepagodo: if you have a fat32 partition then use vfat instead of ntfs
<ratm> k...ill give it a atry ...thnks
<GnarlyBob> lspci shows "Intel Corp. Unknown device" for almost everything after install of breezy :(
<GnarlyBob> e.g. no network, no mouse, no sound
<lamp_> what packages do i need to compile the nvidia driver with the nvidia installer
<xandron_root> i installed some cvs modules in /lib/modules and the new kernel panics on boot, I can only boot with the old version how can I fix this?
<aris> build-essential, linux-source
<SirKillalot> howis the program called which is used by the keyboard shortcut to change the volume?
<xandron_root> is there a way to reinstall the default ubuntu modules?
!lilo:*! Added two new items to the freenode channel guidelines. See "Look for the best in people" and "Set a good example". Maybe intuitive stuff, but it never hurts to lay things out. http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml .... 
<chaoticgeek> hello?
<spiregrain> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<chaoticgeek> I'm having problems with my time
<spiregrain> not enough of it?
<gnomefreak> lol
<chaoticgeek> it is going about 4 times faster than what it is supposed to go
<chaoticgeek> I had it set correctly about 3 minuets ago, but now its 11 minuets fast
<gnomefreak> chaoticgeek, is the time in your bios right?
<chaoticgeek> I have no clue what is worng, I turned on the seconds counter and the seconds go buy 4 times as fast then they should
<chaoticgeek> I belive so
<gnomefreak> is it default clock? :(
<chaoticgeek> yes
<spiregrain> very odd, I have no idea what that could be
<chaoticgeek> when I boot to windows it works fine, except linux changes the time to the bios and so I have to reset the time but it works normaly
<gnomefreak> me neither went through what i thought might cause it but i have never seen a clock go fast like that
<gnomefreak> chaoticgeek, breezy or hoary?
<chaoticgeek> 5.10
<spiregrain> try a "/etc/init.d/ntpdate stop
<spiregrain> ", see if that sorts it
<chaoticgeek> updated too
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> nothing changed
<spiregrain> if the time you get from the "date" command also wrong
<saekaater> Hello
<saekaater> I have problem
<saekaater> Grub gives error
<saekaater> GRUB loading stage 1.5.
<saekaater> GRUB hard disk error
<randy> I have many problems
<randy> xDDD
<superpimp> hello
<chaoticgeek> yes it is spiregrain
<spiregrain> chaoticgeek- what type of computer is it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell saekaater about grub
<chaoticgeek> AMD sempron
<chaoticgeek> its premade by HP/compaq
<spiregrain> laptop?
<chaoticgeek> desktop
<superpimp> could anyone help me?
* gnomefreak wonders if it could be his gnome panel clock
<gnomefreak> chaoticgeek,  do you have another desktop environment set up other than gnome?
<chaoticgeek> no
<chaoticgeek> I could though
<spiregrain> sorry, supperpimp, I Know Nothing about grub
<gnomefreak> superpimp,  wasnt a grub issue was he?
<gnomefreak> superpimp,  what is your issue?
<superpimp> its ubuntu
<superpimp> got some issues with LiveCD
<gnomefreak> can you be lil less general?
<chaoticgeek> gnomefreak: I tried sudo apt-get xfce4 but I got an error; "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 28 23:57:09 2005"
<jenda> AKA more specific :(
<jenda> *:)
<spiregrain> chaoticgeek- does this look helpful http://ensode.net/no_timer_check.html ?
<superpimp> well, when I boot with LiveCD it says Controller is using wrong IRQ
<superpimp> and doesnt boot
<mikelo> anybody know how to install original mdbtools?
<mikelo> not from synaptic
<superpimp> any ideas?
<chaoticgeek> thanks that should help it seems
<gnomefreak> mikelo,  im assuming youve tried apt-get install mdbtools?
<chaoticgeek> I wont get to test it out yet cuz I'm d/ling something
<HeartBT> sorry, wrong x
<mikelo> actually i haven't the thing is that i need odbc support
<mikelo> i'll try that right now
<chaoticgeek> ok, is there a way to change grub w/ out being root?
<gnomefreak> mikelo, this maybe a stupid question but why do you want to know how to install something if you dont know if it will fix your problem?
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chaoticgeek> I can not do sudo at all, I keep getting an error "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 28 23:57:09 2005
<chaoticgeek> "
<gnomefreak> try sudo -i see what it says
<chaoticgeek> same thing
<malv> can anyone recommend a solid wireless adaptor that works well under high throughput conditions?
<gnomefreak> and other than booting into grub i dont know anyway of changing any "root" owned files without sudo
<mikelo> gnomefreak, i need to set up an odbc connection with an mdb db
<malv> i just broke my last wireless card which was based off a ralink chipset
<malv> last time I buy any card using a ralink chipset
<mikelo> the standard install does not furnish the adequate mdb drivers
<gnomefreak> and im assuming youve tried #windows?
<spiregrain> chaoticgeek- use the date command to change the date back the the distant past
<mikelo> another question: how do i tell ubuntu to exec some prog every time i boot
<mikelo> #windows was empty
<braniff> is there an iptables UI distributed with ubuntu 5.10 ??
<gnomefreak> braniff, yes if you mean gui
<bshumate> braniff: you can install firestarter
<gnomefreak> !firestarter
<ubotu> well, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<braniff> oh ok, thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
* gnomefreak brb
<FHX> funkyHat MY INSTALLATION WORKED!
<FHX> *apologizes for caps*
<FHX> XD
<superpimp> :p
<funkyHat> FHX, :D cool
<spiregrain> fhx++
<superpimp> could anyone help me?
<FHX> =D Love it muchly
<FHX> *glomps everyone*
<hunger> How can I check the integrety of all installed debs? Or to reinstall everything?
<michal_> how can I create a desktop shortcut to a folder?
<saekaater> What should I do when grub gives hard disk error?
* hunger is afraid that some files were effected by a HDD problem.
<Blissex> saekaater: cry.
<superpimp> lol
<saekaater> I have try that
<saekaater> But i dont help
<saekaater> *it
<saekaater> *it
<superpimp> :p
<Blissex> saekaater: well, it is not supposed to help, just a natural reaction :-)
<hunger> FHX: Congratulations!
<ElitePete> michal_, right click a folder, select create link then drag the link to the desktop
<Blissex> saekaater: the best thing is to use a bootable CD and test if you can access the disk from it.
<hunger> FHX: Mine still does not boot.
<mikelo> another question: how do i tell ubuntu to exec some prog every time i boot
<Blissex> hunger: 'debsums'
<superpimp> hello
<raptoid> lkj
<hunger> Blissex: Thanks!
<superpimp> anyone? :p
<spiregrain> mikelo- what type of prog?
* hunger is of reading GRUB docu.
<Blissex> mikelo: you create a script, put it in '/etc/init.d', and then use 'update-rc.d' to make it run in the runlevels you choose.
<saekaater> Blissex my hard disk works well and I can access it
<superpimp> hello
<Blissex> saekaater: so which exact error does GRUB give you?
<superpimp> lol
<Blissex> superpimp: specific questions pls
<saekaater> GRUB lodagin stage 1.5.
<saekaater> GRUB hard disk error
<superpimp> well, when I boot with LiveCD it says Controller is using wrong IRQ
<gnomefreak> i just googled odbc in linux and the first one is a good place to start "if google isnt your freind make freinds with it" very very helpful
<bshumate> mikelo: or just add your program to the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh script
<mikelo> ok thanx
<mikelo> kewl
<superpimp> what could be the problem?
<Blissex> saekaater: uhm very vague but that could mean that the disk has some bad sector exactly in the area in which GRUB puts the 1.5 and 2 stage boot files.
<Blissex> superpimp: thats a bit better, but still a bit too vague.
<spiregrain> mikelo - blissex's answer will work well for non-gui things.  But for deskop apps, it's better to use the Preferences / Session program
<superpimp> well
<superpimp> I cant say more cause after that it just stops booting :p
<mikelo> ok
<Blissex> superpimp: ah, so it is a bit deadly.
<zool2005> here's a daft question, how can I change my text colour with X-Chat?
<superpimp> yes it is
<Blissex> mikelo: in any case the Debian site has a page of docs on ''the boot concept'' as it is called
<gnomefreak> how many cd roms do you have if more than one did you try both super?
<Blissex> superpimp: which IRQ does it mention?
<mwe> zool2005: I believe in the options dialog?
<superpimp> euh
<superpimp> I got 15 cd's
<Blissex> gnomefreak: in any case #x-chat
<mikelo> excellent
<superpimp> but I'm not at home and I only brought 1
<spiregrain> super - you could try pplaying about in your bios- things like plug'n'play settings can affetc it
<gnomefreak> Blissex, #x-chat?
<superpimp> It says: controller is probably using wrong IRQ and then it stops
<superpimp> spiregrain, what do you mean?
<Blissex> gnomefreak: there is a fairly popular channel for X-Chat users... I think it is called #X-Chat indeed, and its /topic will have pointers to the config FAQ etc.
<Sarky> Hi - I have some trouble with Ubuntu and my network card, can anyone help me?
<benplaut> where is the System menu stored?
<gnomefreak> Blissex, im not having issues with xchat :(
<Blissex> superpimp: that a ''controller'' is usijng the wrong IRQ is improbable. Which IRQ does it mention?
<benplaut> ~/.config/menus/settings.menu only says to merge with itself :/
<Blissex> gnomefreak: sorry, I thought you were the one asking about colors in X-Chat.
<superpimp> I dont really now, I'm on winxp now so
<mwe> Blissex: that was zool2005
<Blissex> mwe: oops
<Blissex> zool2005: sorry, that #X-Chat was for you
<gnomefreak> nope not me im used to bitchx lol just on xchat cause its easier on eyes
<zool2005> cheers
<spiregrain> superpimp - this guy ( http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375949 ) had a similar problem and fixed it by "bios, I switched my IDE config from Latency mode to Native mode, which moved my drive order around and freed up another irq. With this said, I popped the Knoppix CD back in the drive (after fishing it out of the trash) and it booted up perfectly!"
<Blissex> superpimp: if it works under MSW XP and not under Ubuntu it is pretty weird.
<saekaater> Blissex: how can i test is there any bad sectors in my hard disk?
<superpimp> euh
<Sarky> Hi - anyone here who can help me please?
<Blissex> superpimp: try to boot with the usual ''mess around with IRQ'' parameters, like 'pci=biosirq' for example.
<superpimp> the problem is I cant boot Ubuntu
<spiregrain> saekaater- fsck
<saekaater> whats that?
<zool2005> #X-Chat
<Blissex> saekaater: there is a utility called 'badblocks', or the '-c' parameter to 'fsck'.
<gnomefreak> the command for checking disk
<funkyHat> Sarky, it's best just to ask about your problem specifically
<spiregrain> fsck = file system check
<Sarky> Ubuntu refuses to detect my Netgear FA310-TX Ethernet device, modprobe tulip had no effect
* spiregrain is away: (   (  ( (( a w a y )) )  )   )
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> Sarky,  wired or wireless?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, he said ethernet
<Sarky> he he :)
<sarath> hi
<superpimp> ?
<sarath> any one there
<gnomefreak> yuour gonna laugh :(
<Sarky> didnt mean to offend you, sorry ;)
<funkyHat> he heh e
<sarath> can any one tell me how to setup a mail server in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> accourding to this site the netgear fa311 is the only one supported but ubuntu :(
<Blissex> sarath: thats a somewhat long and involved story if done well :-)
<mwe> sarath: yeah. read the postfix wiki
<cyphase> gnomefreak, only what?
<Sarky> gnomefreak: hm... isnt there any generic driver I can use?
<gnomefreak> netgear wired nic
<Blissex> sarath: most people read a fair bit of docs before trying.
<cyphase> oh
<sarath> bli...
<superpimp> euh
<sarath> could not get u
<Sarky> I need networking-abilities on my ubuntu box :(
<superpimp> any other ideas for my problem?
<FaithX> Sarky: sure your netgear isn't a natsemi ?
<sarath> any way can u guide me
<sarath> i just started working on that in my server
<Goshawk> is dapper stable enought?
<gnomefreak> Goshawk, no
<Sarky> FaithX: How to find out? The device identies as "LiteOn Technologies Ltd. Ethernet Device" in lspci
<funkyHat> Goshawk, NO
<mwe> sarath: read the postfix wiki for starters, like I suggested
<gnomefreak> you have 3-4 more months Goshawk
<Blissex> sarath: ideally you should get a book on Postfix config, or download and read carefully the Postfix docs.
<FaithX> Sarky: true... then it ain't a natsemi
<mwe> sarath: explaining how to install and configure over irc is to complicated
<Blissex> sarath: the Postfix wiki that mwe suggests is a very good starting point.
<sarath> ok
<Goshawk> gnomefreak, funkyHat ok, so i'll put it on my repo just to install gtk-gnutella, and i'll not upgrade
<Goshawk> thanks
<cyphase> just for the record, the netgear MA111 works perfectly with ndiswrapper
<superpimp> any other ideas for my problem?
<funkyHat> Goshawk, what's wrong with the gtk-gnutella that's in breezy?
<sarath> atleast tell me where to go then i will try to do
<cyphase> it's a USB dongle, comes with an extension cord
<gnomefreak> Goshawk,  whats wrong with breezys version?
<Blissex> sarath: it also depends a lot on what you want to do with your email server, and whether it is an SMTP or a POP3/IMAP one or both.
<sarath> if its complicated i will download and read
<Sarky> cyphase: So far I did not plan to buy a new device :-(
<mwe> sarath: wiki.ubuntu.com, seach for postfix
<funkyHat> It's like we are one mind...
<Goshawk> funkyHat, gnomefreak it doesn't work
<sarath> its mail server which should handle a domain users
<Goshawk> because it's too old
<Goshawk> it does not connect
<Blissex> sarath: it can be not complicated, but it requires understanding what the issues are. And that requires reading and thinking about it.
<cyphase> Sarky, i'm just saying :P
<Goshawk> because it conflicts with the new version
<funkyHat> Goshawk, ah
<Sarky> cyphase: ok, thanks anyways ;)
<FHX> sorry dc'd
<sarath> i understand but atleast where to start then i can ....
<FHX> I was asking, how to i get it to recognize usb devices?
<Blissex> sarath: there are two type of mail servers, those that send/receive mail (SMTP) and those that store/serve mailboxes (POP3/IMAP)
<FHX> e.g. flash/thumbdrives, mp3 players
<FaithX> Sarky: no model number?
<sarath> second one
<Sarky> FaithX: NETGEAR FA-310TX Ethernet
<sarath> store/serve mailboxes
<sarath> pop3/imap
<Blissex> sarath: ah then it is not Postfix, it would be something like Courier or Dovecot
<sarath> can i have url
<Blissex> sarath: as you can see we were already starting in the wrong direction...
<Blissex> sarath: sure, wait....
* gnomefreak blind for rest of day :)
<FaithX> Sarky: try modprobe natsemi anyway
<gnomefreak> natsemi= the chipset/drivers used with netgear products
<Sarky> FaithX: ok, just a sec
<gnomefreak> when they started and or stopped useing that chipset is beyond me
<trae> gnomefreak, you still at it?
<trae> gnomefreak, ;)
<sarath> i got the courier
<Blissex> sarath: BTW, there is a fairly nice server for mailboxes/intranet called Hula, have a look in the meantime at Hula.org
<gnomefreak> im wondering if he cant use the fa311 drivers?
<test> testing
<test> 1 2 3
<gnomefreak> gm trae
<willem> it works
<test> works =] 
<trae> mornin'
<trae> :)
<braniff> how do i start/stop services in ubuntu ??
<test> mornin to you too
<sarath> ok
<trae> braniff, /etc/init.d/foo start/stop
<FaithX> Sarky: everything points it being a tulip card... but...
<braniff> thanks
<test> can someone help me? I decide to switch from Ubuntu into SuSe
<Sarky> FaithX: The manufacturer disk comes with a tulip.c to compile, but it produces at least 1000 errors when trying to compile
<gnomefreak> #suse is good with suse problems
<test> since there's a limit to the programs in Ubuntu
<trae> test, there are nice people in #opensuse
<trae> test, they were quite helpful the other day.
<trae> too bad suse sucks. :)
<trae> *chuckle*
<gnomefreak> ^5 tra
<test> which other is distro is good?
<trae> gnomefreak, heh
<willem> test: what limit?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is good if not great
<FaithX> Sarky: so the standard tulip driver loads?
<test> it limits to programs
<trae> gnomefreak, well, my best friend works on the distro, so it won't suck for long ;)
<Sarky> FaithX: yes, but it has no effect
<sarath> sounds interesting and this is url http://www.hula-project.org/Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> slack is good (not a good newbie distro)
<trae> gnomefreak, linuxart.com <-- Garrett
<test> I can almost never fine a program that says "Ubuntu"
<aris> what limits to programs ?
<willem> you want to run something else than programs?
<FaithX> what does dmesg tell you?
<trae> course
<trae> he can only make things pretty
<Blissex> sarath: there is a simple GOWTO using courier here: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<aris> test, can you give a simple example ?
<trae> he can't stop yast from being a giant pile
<gnomefreak> test,  what do you mean says ubuntu?
<test> LimeWIre
* spiregrain is back (gone 00:12:33)
<Sarky> there is no entry for modprobe in dmesg
<test> Limewire has only for SuSe, Mandrake, and Redhat
<FaithX> Hmmm...
<test> every linux program is for RedHat X_x
<gnomefreak> one of the people that has ubuntu comes in here is running limewire on ubuntu
<Blissex> sarath: and this one is a bit more complete/complicated: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/edition3.html
<Sarky> what was the name of the other device driver again to modprobe instead of tulip?
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> I heard limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<blaxter> seijuu
<trae> test, you might find some things are better under Fedora, or Redhat even, but eventuallly, you'll realize that the things you typically care about are setup and work out of the box with Ubuntu.
<test> also, can I get KDE on ubuntu? I don't really like gnome's style..
<trae> test, kubuntu.org
* trae thinks test is a bot
<trae> heh
<gnomefreak> yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<willem> test, you can install limewire using ' alien'
<test> alien?
<gnomefreak> pssssst you dont need it
<aris> test, you just have to apt-get install kubuntu
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> from memory, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<willem> alien is for installing ' alien' (ie rpm) packages
<gnomefreak> read that
<lofty> hi people (-:
<aris> and you have a working kubuntu
<FaithX> Sarky: well... go buy a realtek or an intel... or look through the source they gave you and see what they have added... figure out which kernel it is againt and diff against the original tulip.c hand patch the relevent bit (probably just a pci id) and compile the stock tulip with mods :)
<superpimp> i'll just ask somewhere else then :)
<superpimp> byebye :D
<superpimp> :p
<lofty> <-- has a question: any ubuntu64 user in here?
<aris> lofty, i am
<lofty> aris you got mplayer to work?
<FaithX> Sarky which kernel you using?
<lofty> or anything else for non-free codec thingies like .wmv or else?
<chaoticgeek> who was helping me with my clock?
<Sarky> FaithX: Well, I am a bit short of time to spend a few days on patching a device driver ;) Looks as if  Ubuntu is not a suitable alternative system for my old PC :-(
<aris> lofty, nope
<test> how do I get the KDE menu or panel on the bottom of my screen? =O
<aris> lofty, no flash either
<Sarky> FaithX: 2.6.12-9
<lofty> aris: same problem with me: no flash ):
<aris> if it's vital to you, you can run it into a x86 debootstrap
<pinkisntwell> why System Monitor doesn't list all running processes?
<chaoticgeek> well my clock did not work
<willem> lofty, you could run firefox in 32 bit
<willem> then you have flash
<chaoticgeek> does not *
<lofty> willem: but still no movies?
<test> gnomeFreak> How do I get the kde toolbar/menu on the bottom of my screen?
<sarath> thank u bli
<sarath> i will check and get back
<gnomefreak> you would install kubuntu-desktop
<willem> lofty you could try installing mplayer as 32 bit and then install w32codecs
<sarath> sounds interesting
<test> i did like you told me
<sarath> i think i made a mistake instead of server i have installed default
<teroedni> lofty aris:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats<-----amd64 flash scroll down;)
<chaoticgeek> my clock is starting to piss me off
<gnomefreak> test, after you install it log out of gnome and log into kde
<lofty> teroedni, It won't function for me
<test> ok thanks gnome freak
<aris> teroedni, flash is not vital for me
<lofty> tells me something about C compiler not working
<test> wait..
<aris> I'm just another one lost customer for macromedia
<test> how do I log off gnome? =P
<lofty> willem, the problem with the w32codecs is that it won't install
<teroedni> lofty:Why not?
<gnomefreak> system >logout
<test> ok thanks
<lofty> teroedni: lofty tells me something about C compiler not working
<gnomefreak> once logged out look for sessions and choose kde
<teroedni> then you need to get the right c compiler
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<lofty> willem, and if i do dpkg -i --force-all it will install, but my players don't seem to recognize it
<Sarky> FaithX: Thanks for your help, I thnk I am going to slaughter an old PC now to get another Ethernet device
<lofty> teroedni, i always thought gcc was right
<aris> lofty, they won't recognize it because they can't load 32 bits modules
<teroedni> lofty install build-essential
<gnomefreak> gcc is the most widely used compiler for C
<teroedni> lofty:Me too until i began compiling difference thinngs;)
<lofty> teroedni, so what shell I install then?
<teroedni> you should install the buil-essentila
<lofty> ok
<gnomefreak> build-essential too
<gnomefreak> :))
<mwe> buil-essentila?
<lofty> teroedni, that still won't solve my movie problem though
<teroedni> lofty:I dont know about that sorry:(
<lofty> teroedni, which I have to say is the more important thingy for me (:
<eksajm> hey, when i insert a usb device in my computer hotplug finds it and mounts it. butkonqour opens /sda1.. why? the usb device has an other name..
<gnomefreak> lofty, its best to solve one problem than another
<teroedni> lofty:sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lofty> teroedni, already did (:
<teroedni> then atleast you can get flash working
<teroedni> okey
<eksajm> hey, when i insert a usb device in my computer hotplug finds it and mounts it. butkonqour opens /sda1.. why? the usb device has an other name..
<teroedni> what movie doesnt work?
<lofty> gnomefreak, you have an idea for movies?
<mwe> eksajm: don't repeat
<gnomefreak> i thought flash enabled you to watch movies?
<mwe> eksajm: no one seems to know
<lofty> gnomefreak, the problem is that i can't watch movies in general
<lofty> gnomefreak, like .mov, .avi, .wmv etc.
<willem> lofty, sorry, but i can no longer stay with you to help, gotta go.... :(
<lofty> willem, no problem, thanks for your help (:
<eksajm> mwe,  sorry.
<lofty> willem, bye
<willem> laters
<teroedni> lofty:That works fine with me
<lofty> teroedni, how?
<mwe> lofty: get the codecs installed
<teroedni> not sure if i can view wmw although
<lofty> mwe, how? (:
<ubnew> dose 5.10 include firewall by defult /?
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<mwe> !win32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said win32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<mwe> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<chaoticgeek> no_timer_check
<teroedni> lofty:Try totem-xine
<gnomefreak> ubnew, yes linux in general provides a firewall built into the kernel
<TotalNewb> Anyone know what happend to plf.acnova.com? It was in my list of repositories and for some reaon recently I haven't been able to resolve the host for it.
<lofty> teroedni, i installed totem-xine
<mwe> lofty: where ubotu just suggested
<lofty> Teroedni, Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<mwe> lofty: hello. follow the urls ubotu suggested
<ubnew> gnomefreak: how to remove it all... i did removed iptable but still can send webcam.. while can resive
<lofty> mwe, i already did that
<lofty> mwe,  it will point me to w32codecs
<pinkisntwell> I have two smb.conf files in my system, which one is used and why do I have two?
<lofty> mwe, sudo dpkg -i --force-all w32* won't do the trick
<gnomefreak> ubnew, iptables is the name for the firewall thats in the kernel
<eksajm> dont youhave flash a bit down in that file?
<lofty> mwe, well, it says it is installed, but totem-xine nor mplayer will show me the videos
<TotalNewb> All hail the greed of Micro$oft.
<mwe> force-all? why would you need that?
<gnomefreak> how to remove it is beyond me firewalls are good things to have
<lofty> mwe, because it says that w32codecs won't fit into my architecture (amd64)
<teroedni> LOFTY:hAVE YOU INSTALLED FFMPEG
<mwe> lofty: then probably they wont work. that's what it says
<gnomefreak> you know you really only need to change settings not remove the firewall :(
<lofty> teroedni, erm i dont know (: letme have a look
<teroedni> sorry about the caps
<Tirno> Hi. I'm having problems using my ipod nano with ubuntu hoary
<lofty> teroedni, it's ok... installing ffmpeg right now
<ubnew> gnomefreak: dunno but i was able to send and resive webcams.. but since i updated kernel with apt-get update .. no hope
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Tirno about ipod
<lofty> mwe, yeah... I had that conclusion too
<mwe> lofty: don't force install things that says they are borked for your system
<Tirno> woops sorry
<Tirno> the googlejuice for the ubuntu wiki doesn't seem to work too well. should have known to check there first
<lofty> teroedni, what do i do with ffmpeg now it's installed?
<gnomefreak> ubnew, apt-get update doesnt update the kernel :(
<teroedni> nothing:)
<teroedni> play a movie
<mwe> heh
<gnomefreak> hell apt-get upgrade doesnt even update kernel :(
<mwe> ffmpeg will let you play wmv files?!
<teroedni> mve:Maybe im not sure
<ubnew> gnomefreak: it did... from 2.6.12.9 to 2.6.12.10
<mwe> I think not
<teroedni> mwe:It works atleast for mpeg files
<mwe> yeah
<lofty> teroedni,  it won't play that movie
<aris[doritos] > mpeg is a standard
<aris[doritos] > wmv9 is not
<teroedni> lofty can you play normally mpeg files now?
<pinkisntwell> wmv9 it's not an open codec but it works under linux if you go through some hoops
<lofty> teroedni, i don't know, i don't have any
<mwe> but he want the restricted formats though. too bad the debs don't work with amd64
<teroedni> so your only got wmv files?
<ubnew> gnomefreak: what do i need for ip forwording? change in router or in iptables if i reinstall ?
<lofty> teroedni, it's a new installed system
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubnew about firestarter
<gnomefreak> ubnew, i can only get kernel upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade in breezy
<Tirno> hmmm... I'm confused. Hoary seems to be able to mount the ipod with no problem (with no input from me), but it is out of the box - not pc formatted.
<gnomefreak> or using synaptic
<teroedni> lofty:I can barely play some wmv file myself:( Most of them fail
<lofty> hmm
<ubnew> gnomefreak: im new to this.. but i'll try firestarter and see..
<lofty> teroedni, my flash won't work after all
<Tirno> looking at /etc/mtab, it seems to have loaded it as vfat
<ubnew> gnomefreak: thanks man..
<lofty> teroedni, even after compiling
<gnomefreak> firestarter is a GUI to set the firewall settings
<gnomefreak> ubnew,  i dont use it the settings are fine for me
<ubnew> gnomefreak: gui.. umm nice..
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak brb
<ubnew> lemme install
<lofty> mwe, have you any idea why flash still isn't working?
<Sarky> Hi again! I replaced my NETGEAR FA-310TX Ethernet device by a noname product with Realtek 8139 Chip, but it still doesnt work - dmesg says "pci dev 0000:00:08.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not a 8139C+ compatible chip" - what do I have to do?
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> from memory, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> Sarky, that is a list of supported hardware for ubuntu
<aris[doritos] > Sarky, you're damn not lucky
<aris[doritos] > it's pretty hard to have a pci ethernet card not supported
<Sarky> aris[doritos] : This is my second card which is not recognized, it really sucks :-(
<teroedni> lofty:Then you still missing something
<lofty> teroedni, I did what the wiki said
<Sarky> gnomefreak: I know, the list says realtek is supported
* gnomefreak advises you to go to target and get a 15 usd nic card made by linksys model number NC100
<teroedni> try again and look after error
<pinkisntwell> I think I have a Realtek chip that works with linux
<lofty> teroedni, i had installed libflash-moz installed before
<teroedni> lofty:I know but your probably missing something
<gnomefreak> Sarky,  are you on breezy?
<Sarky> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<teroedni> pinkisntwell:All realtek should work
<UbuntuNewbie> How good is the disk partitioning program on the Ubuntu CD (i.e., does it work well or have a reputation for problems)?
<pinkisntwell> Sarky: are you sure it's not supported?
<Sarky> pinkisntwell: dmesg says so :-/
<gnomefreak> it is supported im on site now
<gnomefreak> Sarky, by chance did you try rebooting?
<Sarky> but why the hell doesnt it recognize my card? :(
<lofty> teroedni, dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /home/guenay/gplflash-0.4.13/gplflash-0.4.13_0.4.13-1_x86_64.deb (--install):
<lofty>  Paket-Architektur (x86_64) passt nicht zum System (amd64)
<lofty> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<lofty>  /home/guenay/gplflash-0.4.13/gplflash-0.4.13_0.4.13-1_x86_64.deb
<lofty> teroedni, that won't fit in my architecture it seems
<Sarky> gnomefreak: erm... no, but I didnt change my card when the system was running...
<gnomefreak> Sarky,  good point
<Sarky> :)
<spiregrain> hey sarky- I seem to have the same as you, and it works for me:  "0000:02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<spiregrain> "
<gnomefreak> on the boot screen the (black and brown) screen did it fail there?
<teroedni> hmm lofty could you paste a bigger portion of that in www.pastebin.com
<lofty> teroedni, what do you mean by bigger portion?
<Sarky> spiregain: yep, thats the same one
<Sarky> spiregain: what did you do to make it work?
<teroedni> ohh thats all you get?
<lofty> teroedni, if i want to see the log, yes
<gnomefreak> lofty,  im thinking he means all of the dmesg ot lspci -vv output in pastebin
<gnomefreak> ot/or
<pyrho> hi all
<spiregrain> try modprobing mii, 8139too, and 8139cp
<pyrho> anyone got gtk installed on unbuntu ?
<Viper550> Of course, Gnome uses GTK!!!
<Stormx2> hello all
<Sarky> spiregain: already tried, modules are loaded but no effect
<pyrho> yes i know i use gnome ^^
<pyrho> but the problem is i'm trying to compile
<Stormx2> So most people use GTK then
<gnomefreak> brb
<Stormx2> pyrho: Trying to compile what?
<pyrho> a c script using #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<pyrho> and it says that it can't find gtk.h
<Viper550> Why are you asking if anyone has GTK on Ubuntu? All Ubuntu users have it because the Gnome desktop runs under that language.
<pyrho> :/
<pyrho> ow ok
<Stormx2> pyrho: Run a search for gtk.h then
<teroedni> lofty:Go into synaptic and make sure you have gcc3.3 and gcc 3.4 installed
<lofty> http://pastebin.com/480238
<lofty> thats lspci -vv
<pyrho> i tried, but what shall i use find gtk.h ? slocate ? locate ?
<Stormx2> Viper550: Not all ubuntu users have it. Some don't have gnome. Some don't even use X
<pyrho> none of these work :/
<aris[doritos] > pyrho, you need libgtk-dev
<Viper550> This is by default, I'm under it right now!
<Stormx2> pyrho: if you are using gnome, Places > Find
<aris[doritos] > or something like it
<Stormx2> yeah you need the dev package
<Viper550> What is the best GTK theme?
<Stormx2> Viper550: Matter of opinion
<lofty> Viper550, the best is the one you like most
<Stormx2> Viper550: www.gnome-look.org
<Viper550> I like ClearLooks
<lofty> Viper550, who don't (:
<Stormx2> Yes I'm using that now
<pyrho> aris[doritos] , i did install it using apt-get
<ardchoille> I put the updatedb command into a cronjob. Was this necessary or does Ubuntu run updatedb on its own?
<Viper550> Espically with that Cairo patch...wicked!!!
<FaithX> Sarky: did you get it sorted yet?
<Viper550> I also love that new ClearLooks 2.0 Metacity, I think that will be the metacity for Dapper
<spiregrain> sarky - it worked for me out of the bag, with no mucking about required
<UbuntuNewbie> hi everybody
<Sarky> FaithX: I replaced the adapter by a Realtek chip, but it still doenst work although spiregain here has the same chip
<Viper550> Anyone on the art team list?
<rob_p> ardchoille:  If you have slocate (you probably do), then it's already got a symlink in /etc/cron.daily which will take care of daily updates.
<spiregrain> what does lspci have to say about it
<spiregrain> ?
<FaithX> Sarky: modprobe 8139too
<spiregrain> my chip is built-in to my laptop, not on a pci card
<Sarky> FaithX: already tried, module loads but no effect
<rob_p> ardchoille:  correction... not a symlink... an actual script!
<FaithX> what does ifconfig tell you?
<Sarky> it only displays the lo device
<FaithX> Sarky: try a different pci slot
<pyrho> anyone tryed compiling a c script with #include <gtk/gtk.h> ?
<Sarky> FaithX: ok, I'll try - thanks :)
<Viper550> I'm just wondering, does anyone still like Crux?
* lofty just wants to state that he dislikes ubuntu64
<gnomefreak> doesnt kernel moduals hold the drivers for hardware?
<lofty> (in reality I'm screaming out loud hehe)
<FaithX> lofty: better than debian amd64
<eth42> does anyone edit wiki.ubuntu.com here?
<Viper550> yes!
<lofty> FaithX, better than doesn't help me anyway (;
<FaithX> lofty: what's your problem?
<lofty> FaithX, vids and flash (;
<Viper550> Crux is so old-skool!
<eth42> Viper550: was that an answer to my question?
<FaithX> lofty: flash is ok vids tho... hmmm...
<Viper550> the Yes, it was an answer! Also, I still like Crux
<n0dl> how do i view .chms?
<eth42> Viper550: whatever Crux is....
<lofty> FaithX, even flash will not function in my system (;
<FaithX> lofty: did you do the workaround?
<eth42> Viper550: I need some help with wiki.ubuntu.com: how do I set a wiki link to a page which is composed out of just one word (like Java). So no camelcase...
<ardchoille> rob_p: Thank you :)
<Viper550> Umm, I don't know that, but Crux, that was that old default Gnome theme from the 2.0 days
<gnomefreak> eth42,  you know html?
<lofty> FaithX, i followed the wiki
<protix> hi i have an adsl USB DSL modem and i cannot setup my network can anybody show me ?
<eth42> gnomefreak: well, yes, but if you wiki you're supposed not to use html, right?
<eth42> gnomefreak: I mean that's the point of wikis#
<gnomefreak> nalioth, this i know but he said he wants to put link on page to wiki is the way i read it
<lofty> protix, what do you mean by "you cannot setup your network"?
<eth42> ok, I have to use ["Java"] 
<protix> well it work work ?
<synmoo> Does anyone know the default root password for the Amd64 install? I just finished the install and I don't remember setting the root password and haven't been able to find it in the documentation.
<protix> can you give me show me how its done ?
<lofty> protix, what is your problem? network card not recognized? what did you try and won't work?
<gnomefreak> synmoo,  your user password
<nalioth> ubotu: tell synmoo about root
<protix> who knows it just work coz im using DSL with USB
<Tirno> Hi again. I think I've exhausted most of the info on the net I'm able to understand regarding this. I've got an out of the box ipod nano. I've got it to mount to /mnt/ipod
<Tirno> dyke@tirno:/mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes$ ls
<Tirno> firsttime
<will_> hey, how do I disable the feature that automaically mounts cds when you insert them?
<gnomefreak> protix, linux has never recognized my modem it sees my ethernet card and using that
<protix> i tryed everything also the pppeo help on the forums
<lofty> protix, USB? do you have a wireless card?
<protix> no
<protix> ffs
<synmoo> gnomefreak: When using either a blank pw, or the same pw I set for my initial login account, I get a login incorrect at the login prompt/su
<protix> dsl modem
<Tirno> I'm confused. does this mean that I need to get it formatted to fat32?
<protix> D-LINK320G
<Sarky> FaithX: changed PCI slot, still does not work :-(
<ardchoille> will_: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<gnomefreak> synmoo,  you cant log into ubuntu?
<lofty> protix, if your ethernet card is plugged in into your modem then you just have to get a pppoe connection, is that where the problem is?
<will_> thanks ardchoille
<protix> lol
<ardchoille> yw :)
<synmoo> gnomefreak: I can login with the user account I created during setup, but cannot login as root with a blank password or with the password used creating my initial user account during setup
<Viper550> Anyone remember the good old days of Gnome?
<protix> i told you i use USB /// i dont have an "ethernet card"
<gnomefreak> synmoo,  did you read the pm ubotu sent you?
<protix> or an ethernet card cable
<nalioth> synmoo: there is no active root account, you can use sudo and your user password to take care of any superuser tasks
<protix> it works via usb plug from the pc to the back of the modem
<gnomefreak> su is disabled by default in ubuntu
<ElitePete> ATI theater 550 pro (tv capture card) will this work with MythTv and ubuntu?
<lofty> protix, ok (-; can you say what "ifconfig" tells you?
<teroedni> lofty:Did you get my mesage?
<synmoo> gnomefreak, nalioth: I skimmed it briefly, but I see my error now. Thanks for your help.
<kestas> when they say there's no root account and su is disabled they mean root has no password
<ardchoille> synmoo: there is no reason to actually log into the root account. Everything you need to do can be done with sudo
<lofty> teroedni, yes, i answered
<protix> yes it has weird letters but not my ip
<protix> and also it works fine in VMWARE but when i boot from bios it wont work
<lofty> protix show me those letters pls
<ElitePete> ATI theater 550 pro (tv capture card) will this work with MythTv and ubuntu?
<cliebow_> id like to add a script that runs just after kdm login..anyone point me to the file that needs tweaking..i can do it in rh from /etc/X11/xdm/Xsession
<protix> i gotta reboot to nix then and i cant come on here without a connection ?
<lofty> hmm
<gnomefreak> im kinda thinking from what ive seen the past 4days if you set up a su account in ubuntu it over rides the sudo account  is this right?
<dooglus> there's no such thing as a "su account" or a "sudo account".  there are accounts, that's all
<nalioth> gnomefreak: enabling a root account breaks things (read the wiki page) and it shouldnt override anything (unless you change something)
<synmoo> I just used sudo to change the root pw. Thanks.
<cliebow_> gnomefreak: all i ever do is sudo passwd root and create a pw..then can use it judiciously
<protix> ?
* gnomefreak just checking i use and love sudo not going back to su unless i have to 
<lofty> mom
<protix> :(
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: su is simply an executable in /bin/su
<dooglus> nalioth: which wiki page?  and what in particular does it break?  I've not had any problems
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<lofty> protix i need to know what ifconfig tells because if your usb-device is listed in there as a netowrk card or something similar
<gnomefreak> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ElitePete> can anyone tell me if
<lofty> protix, then maybe the solution won't be so hard hehe
<ElitePete> ATI theater 550 pro (tv capture card) will this work with MythTv and ubuntu?
<lofty> protix, else I don't think I can help you
<protix> ohh gay
<quacker> gnomefreak, sudo requires some care and skill to run securely
<Tirno> I am now more confused than ever. I have succeeded in putting music on my out of the box iPod nano. And yet it appears to have been mounted as vfat. It should be hfsplus. I'm not complaining, but would love to understand
<quacker> I highly recommend that you man sudoers.list
<Viper550> Anyone still like Crux (the theme)?
<quacker> and use visudo to edit accordingly
<lofty> Viper550, I don't like the icons
<eth42> Viper550: why are you asking?
<quacker> privelege escalation can be trivial with a carelessly configed sudo
<Viper550> No, I don't like the icons, but the metacity and gtk looks good!
<visik7> Hi folks
<Stormx2> Hey
<ardchoille> hi visik7
<visik7> I'm using ubuntu and I've some qt programs with big font size
<Blaxter> hi
<visik7> how can I reduce it ?
<synmoo> On to my second issue: The X server is failing to start, after reading the output, it says a screens were found, but no usable config was found. I remember setting available resolutions at the end of the setup. I kept the default 1024,800,640, but added a check for 1280. Where should I look for the config file or config app?
<Blaxter> at config system u can reduce or select the fonts
<Stormx2> visik7: Not sure. Ask in #kde maybe?
<visik7> Stormx2: I'm not using kde
<eth42> synmoo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<visik7> but gnome with some qt programs
<dooglus> that wiki page is wrong.  it says "Enabling the root account ... is not recommended! It will break all the GUI admin tools" - but it doesn't for me.  synaptic still works, I just tried it
<synmoo> eth42: thanks hopefully my issue will be obvious.
<Viper550> easier way: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stormx2> !xorg
<gnomefreak> dooglus, its says it will break GUI admin tools
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stormx2> Use that
<ardchoille> visik7: if you have kcontrol installed, you should be able to change the fonts in that
<synmoo> viper550: thanks I'll try that first
<Viper550> Had the exact same problem, and it's not a rumor, it works! Also, do it at a console of course!
<protix> anyone else CAN help me
<protix> ?
<gnomefreak> but dooglus  i have seen people that cant use thier synaptic after making an su account
<Viper550> So synmoo is using irssi, right?
<eth42> protix: what?
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: there's no such thing as a su account. Su is an executable that simply allows you to Switch Users.
<lennart> what package shoud I install to get the command 'ld' on my system
<protix> umm
<gnomefreak> the word could or might could have been used since everyones sys is differnet
<visik7> ardchoille: I don't have kcontrol and I would not install it 'couse 90 mb of space to change a font size is quite stupid isn't it ?
<protix> i have an adsl USB DSL modem and i cannot setup my network can anybody show me ?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: synaptic is a GUI tool which admins the system.  Isn't that what it means?
<protix> thats what
<Viper550> If you are using irssi, press alt-f2 and login at virtual console 2
<nalioth> gnomefreak: that is because enabling a root accoutn breaks some parts of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ardchoille, im going from what i see on the wiki it states root account
<ardchoille> visik7: yes, it is. I suggested that because qt is what KDE uses for widgets.
<eth42> protix: are you sure your USB DSL modem is supported by linux?
<remote_> hello everyone
<protix> i guess so
<eth42> protix: why?
<lennart> what package shoud I install to get the command 'ld' on my system
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: you already have a root account, but it's disabled.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it sounds like a bug somewhere that needs tracking down and fixing.  it's not as simple as "enable root -> break synaptic" because I have an enabled root account and a working synaptic
<remote_> does anyone know when the GTK2 version of gnucash will be available?
<visik7> ardchoille: or if you can suggest me an app that do what kdocker does
<dooglus> is it known what exactly having the root password unlocked breaks?
<gnomefreak> seeing as there are problly newbies in here im not gonna throw aroung the word root
<protix> ..
<ardchoille> visik7: sorry, I don't use any KDE apps :(
<protix> eth42 : i doesnt know
<Viper550> So Synmoo, are you ready?
<remote_> root, like a carrot?
<Viper550> Root USER
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  your right it should be "thinking it already has been" tacked and fixed atleast in that persons pc
<fit4lfe> is there anyone that can give me some one on one help with chroot
<eth42> protix: first I would google for your specific device and linux; if there is a driver for it, you have to find a tutorial for pppoe (if I'm not wrong here)
<gnomefreak> tracked*
<visik7> fit4lfe: what's wrong with chroot
<fit4lfe> I followed the instructions to a  T and I still get locale errors
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: why would you want to enable the root account?
<remote_> fit4lfe - in a terminal type man chroot
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't understand what you're saying there.
<fit4lfe> yeah did all that
<gnomefreak> ardchoille,  i dont never did never will
<lennart> what package shoud I install to get the command 'ld' on my system
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: ok, my bad
<eth42> protix: it's probably easier if you could attach your DSL modem with a normal ethernet cable instead of USB
<protix> yes i know
<protix> but everywhere here is shut
<protix> xmas
<gnomefreak> su leaves it open for way too many issues in any distro
<eth42> lennart, apt-file will probably answer this question
<mcjerry> protix: i told you so hahaha
<protix> :D
<protix> =[
<visik7> lennart:
<visik7> binutils
<gnomefreak> sorta like if you used sudo -i and walked away from pc without thinking about it :))
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's swings and roundabouts.  su is safer in some ways
<fit4lfe> does anyone have a chroot for amd 64 bit
<lofty> ok guys, gotta go
<lofty> bye
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: that is true, and that's why I don't use su
<eth42> protix: what's the name of your DSL device?
<lennart> eth42, what is that? I dont have it installed on my system
<protix> umm
<mcjerry> eth42 he has a dlink dsl 302g hooked up via usb
<protix> yes
<markitoxs> hi there
<ardchoille> hi markitoxs
<eth42> lennart: apt-get install apt-file
<markitoxs> does anyone know, how to see e-mail adresses instead of nicknames in gaim 2.0 ?
<gnomefreak> everything you can do with su you can do with sudo as for safer i dont see how if i can hack your su or your sudo either one will give me access
<protix> http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x332.html ?
<visik7> markitoxs: is there a .deb for gaim 2.0 ?
<lennart> thanks
<gnomefreak> visik7, no theres a tar for it tho
<dooglus> gnomefreak: if you use sudo, all I need to know is your user password and I've got root access.  If you use su, I can know your user password and your root is still safe.
<eth42> protix: quoting dlink.com: "The DSL-302G ADSL Modem that provides both USB and Ethernet connectivity at an
<eth42> affordable price."
<markitoxs> visik7, yep, i found it googling with : gaim 2.0 deb
<markitoxs> is one of the frist results
<nalioth> gnomefreak: dooglus everyone else, can we take the su vs sudo talk to -offtopic?
<eth42> protix: so there is the possibility to use ethernet
<visik7> markitoxs: thanks
<protix> ahagf
<protix> fkn
<markitoxs> visik7, :)
<gnomefreak> sorry nalioth
<dooglus> sure.  I was trying to get to the bottom of this recurring report that "setting root password breaks the gui".
<g1powermac> Hi all
<ardchoille> dooglus: not true, ever tried: sudo su _
<ardchoille> *sudo su -
<g1powermac> anyone know what the boot loader is on the ppc livecd?
<dooglus> ardchoille: if you have sudo AND su then you're doubly vulnerable, of course
<eth42> protix: quoting www.wlug.org.nz/DSL-302G: "The DLink DSL-302G ADSL modem is actually a router/DHCP-server. What this means is that it is extremely simple to make this modem work with Linux."
<ardchoille> dooglus: everyone has sudo and su
<nalioth> gentlemen, let us discuss it in -offtopic, we are carrying on quite a bit with the topic now
<dooglus> ardchoille: most people don't have a useful "su" because they don't have a usable root password
<eth42> protix: what's your problem then?
<protix> lol
<protix> wtf
<ardchoille> dooglus: you don't need the "root" password to use su.. all you need to do is: sudo su -
<protix> i been telling u for the last 30 mins mang
<eth42> ?
<eth42> not me
<protix> ok
<protix> watch
<mcjerry> eth42: he is trying to get it to work with usb and not ethernet, he want's to know if someone can help him hook it up usb
<protix> yes
<protix> thanx jerry
<mcjerry> np
<ardchoille> dooglus: "sudo su -" effectively switches to the root user with the root account variables
* gnomefreak brb
<protix> haha
<eth42> mcjerry: huh, my guess is that it won't work because someone would have to write a driver for it. since there is the possibility to use the device with ethernet, why should someone bother usb?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: could this be the bug that the wiki is referring to?  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20481
<nalioth> ardchoille: dooglus in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<visik7> ardchoille: also sudo -i
<ardchoille> nalioth: ok, will do
<mcjerry> eth42: in his post he said the stores are closed where he is and he doesn't have an ethernet cable......the usb modem should work as a pppoe connection in linux, but i wouldn't know how to set that up with the modem he has
<protix> gay gay gay
<fit4lfe> can I paste an error that I recieve
<visik7> fit4lfe: use a pastebin services
<eth42> hehe
<fit4lfe> which one
<protix> ...
<mcjerry> eth42: if he types 'lsusb' in his linux install, linux is seeing the usb modem
<spiregrain> charming
<nalioth> fit4lfe: whichever pastebin you like
<protix> ya
<eth42> mcjerry: but that doesn't mean much does it?
<protix> werd
<eth42> mcjerry: I think that every USB device can identify itself but that doesn't mean that there is a driver supporting this device
<seatouch> whats the command to change another users pass using root ?
<mcjerry> eth42: it means linux and the modem are communicating on some level as lsusb lists his modem......so where i am lost is how does he then establish a pppoe connection with the modem?
<protix> dis is soo  gayyyyyyyyyy
<protix> bro
<protix> when i load vmware it works fine :)
<protix> so it does some how work but when i boot from root with linux it doesnt
<protix> right jerrY?
<mcjerry> protix, vmware is bridging the connection via a virtual network driver to windows
<protix> mm k
<nalioth> protix: let us be civil
<mcjerry> two different issues
<apokryphos> protix: language, please.
<protix> language ?
<protix> english
<seatouch> whats the command to change another users pass using root ? - does anyone know ?
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6229
<apokryphos> protix: using "gay" as a derogatory remark is offensive.
<protix> ahh that word kk my bad.
<apokryphos> searcher`: passwd
<ompaul> !tell protix about gay
<ompaul> protix, read the bots message
<seatouch> apokryphos i need to do it using root :)
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> this is IRC
<protix> no s***
<Stormx2> people get offended for a reason here ;-)
<apokryphos> searcher`: so use sudo
<protix> nah this java chat.
<protix> i never called anyone g**
<nalioth> seatouch: you dont need a root account, sudo can do anything you need
<Stormx2> You were just saying this was a merry ol' time wern't you?
<apokryphos> !tell seatouch about sudo
<fit4lfe> anyone have a clue about that error
<seatouch> nalioth please tell the command then :)
<ompaul> !tell searcher` about sudoroot
<protix> so out of 585 ppl nobody can help me =[
<nalioth> seatouch: sudo -i    then do your business
<Stormx2> protix: What was the problem?
<Stormx2> protix, I only just arrived ^_^
<protix> ahh here we go againnn
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6229
<seatouch> thanks buddy : nalioth :)
<harsszeg> protix is ***
<protix> "i have an adsl USB DSL modem and i cannot setup my network can anybody show me ?"
<eth42> mcjerry: I thought that delivering an id string is part of USB. so it's no surprise to me that lsusb lists the DSL device.
<protix> ..
<ompaul> protix, so what you do is system administration networking if it is supported then it should show up there if it is internal - if not I have no ideas for you
<Stormx2> protix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=22918&postcount=5
* gnomefreak brb 
<Stormx2> Thats for speedtouch, though
<Barrichello> oi
<synmoo> I'm having an issue getting X to start. (EE) No Devices Detected - Using lspci I see my vid card at 0000:01:00.0 how would I specify this for the Bus ID in my xorg.conf? Currently it is set at PCI:1:0:0. I'm using and onboard agp/igp s3 chipset.
<Stormx2> Im bored & want to code something for ubuntu >_>
<apokryphos> Stormx2: consider helping with #easyubuntu ;-)
<Stormx2> apokryphos: What is it coded in?
<mcjerry> protix: gotta get back to work. goodluck. talk to ya l8tr
<protix> yeh take care brother
<apokryphos> Stormx2: bash script, but uses python too
<Stormx2> Sweet
<Stormx2> I know some bash
<apokryphos> Stormx2: http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/
<dontblink> hi, would anyone know why ubuntu freezes right after its done loading all the devices and synchronizing the clock and stuff?  All I get after that is a black screen with an underscore in the top left.
<protix> Stormx2 : what do u want me to do with that link ?
<christianp> hi all
<avgasse> I have an installation problem. I'm doing a server-expert installation on a Toshiba Satellite 4030CDS. The installation freezes in "Configuring apt...", at 25%, with "Checking for CD-ROM..."
<ardchoille> hi christianp
<mrkoje> dontblink,  does x crash or does your whole system lock up
<synmoo> donblink, have you tried looking at other console sessions? (alt-F1, alt-F2, etc)
<Enlil_Ishtar> hello all
<dontblink> mrkoje: it all locks up
<Enlil_Ishtar> I just downloaded (and, I presume, installed) xine-ui from synaptic. But euh... where it is now? How do I run it?
<dontblink> synmoo, would i do that right as the loading screen pops up?
<UbuntuNewbie> Hi all!  I have decided to take the plunge and install Ubuntu.  I come from a Windows background, are there any docs around that help introduce how to do things in Linux that you would need to do in Windows (install firewalls, configure devices, etc).?
<dontblink> im using the install version, not the live cd, btw
<ardchoille> Enlil_Ishtar: xine should be in Applications -> Sound & Video -> Xine
<synmoo> dontblink, that was just a hunch that maybe x started but hung, if that were the case you might be able to see other ttys. Don't listen to me, I'm a newb too. heh
<ompaul> ubuntulog, not really we don't do the firewall gig - what video card do you have and what way do you connect to the internet
<ardchoille> synmoo: actually, that was a good troubleshooting technique
<Enlil_Ishtar> ardchoille> I already looker there, but no, there is no xine :x
<Enlil_Ishtar> looked*
<benplaut> what do i need to set up a scanner? it's supported (HP PSC 1610), but i'm not sure what libs, utils, etc
<gnomefreak> UbuntuNewbie,  no need to install firewall it is built into the kernel
<nalioth> UbuntuNewbie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ardchoille> Enlil_Ishtar: have you logged out of gnome and back in?
<synmoo> ardchoille: I messed around with caldera like 6 years ago. I remember that little tidbit hah.
<Enlil_Ishtar> ardchoille>ah, no. Let's do that =)
<ardchoille> synmoo: :)
<trappist> packet filtering code is built in to the kernel, but something needs to tell it which packets to filter
<ardchoille> Enlil_Ishtar: wait!
<Enlil_Ishtar> :o
<Enlil_Ishtar> what?
<webwolf_27> benplaut, sane
<ardchoille> Enlil_Ishtar: I have found that opening a term and doing: killall gnome-panel  will reload the menus
<synmoo> archoille: did you read my message about my X problem? so I repaste it?
<Enlil_Ishtar> archoille> ok, thx
<ardchoille> yw
<benplaut> webwolf_27: thanks
<dontblink> could the freezing be a video card/driver issue?
<webwolf_27> benplaut, np
<Enlil_Ishtar> euh...
<Enlil_Ishtar> ah, it's okay
<Enlil_Ishtar> and xine is where it has to be :DS
<Enlil_Ishtar> :D*
<Enlil_Ishtar> thanks a lot ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> Enlil_Ishtar: you're welcome :)
<synmoo> I'm having an issue getting X to start. (EE) No Devices Detected - Using lspci I see my vid card at 0000:01:00.0 how would I specify this for the Bus ID in my xorg.conf? Currently it is set at PCI:1:0:0. I'm using and onboard agp/igp s3 chipset.
<doonz> hey guys
<ardchoille> hi doonz
<doonz> im trying to find an iso of the last ubuntu release hoary is the name
<synmoo> doonz: check torrent sites?
<Neoandini> Hi everybody
<henry> hey
<ardchoille> doonz: the latest Ubuntu release is 5.10 (Breezy). Hoary is the 5.04 release.
<doonz> yeah
<Enlil_Ishtar> han!
<Stormx2> >.<
<doonz> but my brothers computer is still the old release
<doonz> and i dont have time to redo it
<henry> Hello everyboby
<Enlil_Ishtar> I selected a video to be read by xine, and.... xine closed :s
<ardchoille> doonz: ah
<nalioth> doonz: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<doonz> but i need to add samba to it and i need the disc
<doonz> thanx guys
<protix> soo
<doonz> i will be upgrading his comp this coming weekend
<protix> nobody can help meh?
<Stormx2> protix; Post on ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> protix: Giving your modem, etc
<ardchoille> protix: ubuntuforums.org is awesome :)
<protix> really
<henry> Hello Ladies
<protix> but i do not no what to post really
<henry> Any nice lady in here?
<nalioth> henry: you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<spiregrain> search for previous posts made by other folks
<Epix_> Hey, any good network games in ubuntu (think lan parties)
<henry> no just joking.I am tried of man
<henry> Merry x-mas
<ardchoille> Ubuntu ROCKS!
<henry> Nalioth,how do you spend ur christmas holiday?
<nalioth> henry: you should ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Epix_> ?
<henry> How do things work here.
<henry> I never did this before.
<nalioth> henry: this is a help channel, not a chat channel. for general chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Epix_> henry: if you are on topic, talk. if not, leave for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Enlil_Ishtar> When I install codecs, they are used by every multimedia player on my computer? Their aren't reserved for only one or two of them I suppose?
<Epix_> is there a linux port of farcry
<henry> ok,thanks
<hxkoh> Hello
<dbernar1> do you ahve to have a root account enabled for samba to work properly?
<hxkoh> could someone help me out?
<nalioth> Enlil_Ishtar: they should be usable by all the players
<bkw> Are there any good tools for writing DVD discs else than k3b?
<nalioth> dbernar1: no you do not.
<Enlil_Ishtar> malioth>ok tx
<hxkoh> I've just completed installation for Kubuntu, what should I do now?
<hxkoh> i know there ar eseveral other thing sto install, but how and what I am clueless
<ardchoille> bkw: graveman?
<nalioth> hxkoh: at your login screen, click 'sessions' > 'kde'
<hxkoh> also, I can't seem to locate KDE Control Center
<dbernar1> nalioth: even for nt domain setup, or are you just talking about file and print sharing?
<nalioth> hxkoh: you might ask in #kubuntu
<bkw> ardchoille: do you think it's better than k3b?
<nalioth> dbernar1: you dont need root for anything. sudo works fine
<CioN> hey how do i use flwm?
<dbernar1> nalioth: you know about nt domains, though, right?
<henry> How do i chat in here?
<ardchoille> bkw: actually, I use cdrecord and have never used k3b, but graveman is a nice gui burner
<gnomefreak> henry,  use the keyboard
<nalioth> henry: you type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and chat in there
<gnomefreak> :)
<bur[n] er> gnomebaker is nice too
<CioN> anyone here uses other window mangaer than nautilus?
<ardchoille> nalioth: lol
<bur[n] er> nautilus isn't a window manager
<bur[n] er> CioN: metacity is a window manager
<nalioth> dbernar1: i havent used windows or had a windows machine in my house in years, so i'm kinda lost. but sudo will do anything you need
<CioN> sorry metacity
<bur[n] er> CioN: in that case, yes ;)
<bkw> ardchoille: is writing(burnproof) dvd images made easily with cdrecord?
<CioN> i'd like to get my desktop lighter
<CioN> any advice?
<bur[n] er> CioN: xubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> nalioth: how do you append to a file with sudo? is it an option with tee?
<CioN> xfce?
<bur[n] er> CioN: yep
<ardchoille> bkw: I don't know, I don't use DVD's, maybe man cdrecord has some useful info
<nalioth> dabaR: sudo -i gets you a superuser shell. have fun
<gnomefreak> yes CioN
<jhaig> CioN: twm?  :-P
<CioN> does it have good support ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CioN about xubuntu
<bur[n] er> CioN: define support?
<nalioth> CioN: yes, the support is the same as for kubuntu or ubuntu
<CioN> like i need gnome to run xfce corrrectly right?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bkw  about cdrecord
<dabaR> no
<gnomefreak> than dont tell him :(
<jhaig> OK, I have now tried to install 3 times, with different partitioning, and each time it fails on reboot with a "crc error" but no more information.  Does anyone have any idea what may be wrong?  Or how I can find what might be wrong?
<nalioth> CioN: no xfce4 is its own DE
<CioN> oh cool
<CioN> so i can uinstall gnome??
<dabaR> CioN: or use openbox for your wm, even inside gnome. search the forums for "openbox stormy"
<mjr> CioN, wouldn't recommend it, many applications depend on gnome
<protix> help..
<nalioth> CioN: if you like, you may do anything
<CioN> dabar opnebox is wmanager?
<dabaR> ya
<TuxOtaku> question...i have a lexmark Z705 Printer, where can I find a stable driver for it...the only thing i found is an HQX for Caldera OpenLinux
<dabaR> ubotu: tell CioN about windowmanagers
<Enlil_Ishtar> hmm... I play a video with xine, and it works fine, the first 6secs. Then, the sound goes away.... -_- why?
<NoWhereMan> I don't know what happened
<NoWhereMan> ehm
<NoWhereMan> sorry
<NoWhereMan> Hi everybody
<NoWhereMan> merry xmas (late) and happy new year :)
<Stormx2> Merry christmas to you too
<NoWhereMan> well
<NoWhereMan> now, the question :D
<NoWhereMan> I don't know what I did
<bles> windows 4 evah
<NoWhereMan> but now when I click in Synaptic
<_mike> why can i not unrar certain archives?
<nalioth> _mike: install 'unrar-nonfree'
<NoWhereMan> the settings > Packages Repositories (sorry localized version here)
<_mike> i did
<_mike> it says it won't unrar it
<nalioth> _mike: then the archives may be damaged
<NoWhereMan> this just refresh the list as in edit > refresh
<NoWhereMan> also, the update manager icon near the clock doesn't popup its window anymore
<_mike> it does it with all of my archives
<NoWhereMan> so the add application in Application menu
<NoWhereMan> and i noticed the Device Manager, too O__O
<NoWhereMan> actually many gnome apps... plus synaptic O_O
<NoWhereMan> what's up?
<ardchoille> NoWhereMan: you seem to be naming apps, but what is the actual problem? Do they all crash? Do they all set your house on fire?
<Enlil_Ishtar> lol
<NoWhereMan> ardchoille: lol, no they just don't show up they silently fail
<NoWhereMan> excepted synaptic
<NoWhereMan> that have this strange behaviour when i click on settngs > package repository (or archive) same as edit> refresh Oo
<ardchoille> NoWhereMan: run them from a term and see if there is any error output
<NoWhereMan> ok, let's see
<EricCartman> preinstallation script of .deb package fails, how can I debug this ?
<protix> help..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell protix about anyone
<protix> lol
<protix> "i have an adsl USB DSL modem and i cannot setup my network can anybody show me ?"
<NoWhereMan> ardchoille: acc, you're right: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6231
<_mike> are there any applications that would convert a rar archive to a zip archive?
<_mike> unrar-free seems to be broke
<nalioth> _mike: dont use unrar-free, use unrar-nonfree
<_mike> where can i get that sir
<nalioth> _mike: in the universe repository
<nalioth> _mike: while you're at it, enable the multiverse repo, too
<Enlil_Ishtar> hmmm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _mike about repos
<protix> ..
<Enlil_Ishtar> I can listen a mp3 with xmms without any problem
<Enlil_Ishtar> so, the sound problem doesn't come from the computer
<protix> u said ask my question
<protix> and u aint even helping?
<Enlil_Ishtar> mayve from xine, maybe from the video... :s
<Enlil_Ishtar> maybe*
<nalioth> protix: i dont know, but i DO know the ".." and "help.." are not valid questions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell protix about repeat
<protix> ?
<Mabus06> quick sort of off topic question: ATI X700 Pro or Geforce 6800?
<nalioth> Mabus06: nvidia
<NoWhereMan> ardchoille: what do you think I shoul do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6231
<ardchoille> NoWhereMan: it appears to me that you are missing something, but I am not sure what that is. I would post this info and that output to ubuntuforums.org.
<NoWhereMan> acc
<NoWhereMan> strange libcairo is installed Oo
<EricCartman> come on ? no idea how to find out what's wrong with a preinst script of a deb pacage ?
<nalioth> EricCartman: it's probably a bad script in the pkg. what pkg is it?
<EricCartman> no the pcakage is OK, mysql-server-4.1
<EricCartman> I've installed mysql-5 from dotdeb
<Enlil_Ishtar> (same problem with gxine. I also tested with another video)
<EricCartman> now I'm trying to downgrade
<_mike> will those repositories work with breezy
<EricCartman> well, it did work
<nalioth> EricCartman: ah, now i see.
<nalioth> EricCartman: you'll need to downgrade all the depends, too, i think
<EricCartman> preinst script has stop_server in it
<Enlil_Ishtar> arf, gaim goes away without any reason :o
<Enlil_Ishtar> gaim close, actually, and I don't know why :s
<simontemple> onko suomalaisia paikalla?
<bkw> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/ explains that I should "sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk"   but I get an error "
<bkw> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bkw>   wine: Conflicts: winesetuptk but 0.7-1.1 is to be installed
<bkw> eps: Broken packages"
<Enlil_Ishtar> which codecs do you suggest me to install, if I want to play some *.rmvb?
<Kyral> I don't even know what .rmvb is
<Enlil_Ishtar> lol
<Enlil_Ishtar> it's a video file format
<Enlil_Ishtar> just as *.avi
<Kyral> yah but what does it MEAN?
<rabbit> what's the easiest/best way to update firefox?
<Kyral> rabbit: to 1.5?
<Enlil_Ishtar> ah.... dunno
<nalioth> rabbit: wait for dapper
<rabbit> Kyral: yeah
<Kyral> rabbit: It won
<bkw> mhm, nobody who knows how to get wine going?
<simontemple> vak juu
<Kyral> won't happenm on Breezy
<rabbit> nalioth: what's dapper? the next version of ubuntu?
<Kyral> rabbit: and I will tell you WHY
<nalioth> rabbit: correct
<rabbit> Kyral: whaat?
<Kyral> rabbit: A lot of packages depend on Firefox for HTML rendering, CSS, etc. So upgrading Firefox touches more packages than you would think
<spiregrain> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  <-- here's how
<yccheok_> hi, any gnomebaker here? i have a non empty (but still lot of free space, not finalize) DVD, however, gnomebaker not allow me to burn any more file in it
<rabbit> Kyral:  so I shouldn't touch it?  just wait for the ubuntu update?
<nalioth> rabbit: you can do what you like. you asked for the 'easiest' way
<Kyral> rabbit: you can...install alongside the Breezy Firefox
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> Personally I use Epiphany
<yccheok_> several small file inside the DVD is burned by using gnomebaker last time. now, i cannot insert file anymore
<simontemple> how can i update Ark? I need to extract rar files.
<nalioth> simontemple: install unrar-nonfree
<rabbit> Kyral: arg..  I shouldn't update firefox?
<simontemple> how?
<nalioth> simontemple: use synaptic
<Kyral> rabbit: that method will basically put two versions of Firefox on your system
<rabbit> Kyral: the link spiregrain gave says it's not recommended, (as you said, it breaks some things)
<Kyral> rabbit: yah
<rabbit> Kyral:  so I'll avoid it
<Kyral> rabbit: unless there is some killer thing you need in 1.5, I'd stick with 1.0.7
<Kyral> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu9 (dapper), Packaged size: 7677 kB, Installed size: 22732 kB
<Kyral> !info firefox breezy
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<rabbit> Kyral: when you update ubuntu it updates firefox?
<note> can a noobie get some help?
<simontemple> im total beginner with linux
<Kyral> rabbit: yah
<note> k
<Kyral> in April
<simontemple> but i like it :D
<Kyral> simontemple: learn the power of the command line :D
<note> if you didn't set a sudo password in the installation what is it?
<rabbit> Kyral: is there a difference between windows and linux firefox profiles? can I migrate my windows profile to here?
<nalioth> note: if you ask a question
<Kyral> rabbit: I don't know I haven't touched windows in over 6 months
<spiregrain> note - blank, I think
<nalioth> note: sudo uses YOUR password
<Kyral> !sudo
<nalioth> spiregrain: sudo uses the USERs password
<Kyral> damn bot
<simontemple> that's what i have to do......
<mirak> j'encule les mouches
<nalioth> rabbit: you can, but there is a bit of work to it
<Kyral> tell note about sudo
<simontemple> i'm really not sure how.....
<Kyral> ubotu tell note about sudo
<note> all who helped:thnx
<Kyral> simontemple: whats the problem?
<Epix_> grr, i start quake3 and my mouse is stuck in the right hand corner. it worked before!
<rabbit> nalioth:   is there any help pages on doing that?
<Kyral> Someone should write a script lol
<rabbit> nalioth:  what about extensions?  are linux extensions different?
<Kyral> rabbit: some of them are
<simontemple> i don't know how and where to start.........
<Kyral> rabbit: mainly if they interface with a windows program
<Kyral> simontemple: gimme a sec
<nalioth> rabbit: the extensions are the same, if you search mozilla forums there is a howto on bringing the profile over
<note> did any one else have aa yaboot problem when trying to install to a external drive (usb)
<Kyral> simontemple: I wrote a thread about Terminal For Beginners
<Kyral> simontemple: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<simontemple> ok
<Kyral> Actially I have to write something about redirection and the all powerful sed
<spiregrain> sed++
<beetlefrosch> hi
<rabbit> nalioth:  I can't find it..  do you know where on mozilla forums?
<Kyral> sed++; sed++ "D
<Kyral> no wait
<nalioth> note: yaboot won't work with external drives at this time
<Kyral> sed *= sed
<nalioth> rabbit: i'm looking
<Kyral> wanna see how to changeover a Hoary Sources to a Breezy Sources with one command?
<yccheok_> how i can check which process is occupied my cd rom? coz i cannot eject my cd rom, i wish to kill tat process
<note> nalioth:  figured that out after some browsing. but can use my 250 gb drive for program installation or something? As it is just going to waste if I don't use it
<Kyral> sudo sed s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list
<rraajj> yccheok_: Try "eject".
<Kyral> Tell me what ain't cool
<nalioth> note: yes you can use external drivers for everything BUT your / filesystem
<nalioth> note: er, drives
<Kyral> s/what/that
<ardchoille> Kyral: wouldn't that be sudo sed 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Kyral> ardchoille: I dunno///
<Kyral> ardchoille: I know that g matches more..
<Kyral> maybe
<ardchoille> ;)
<Kyral> but still a one command to changeover a sources.list :D
* Kyral goes to play Need For Speed
<rabbit> nalioth: what do you think of this:  http://sillydog.org/netscape/kb/linuxwindows.html
<ardchoille> Kyral: true, that is cool :)
<nalioth> rabbit: http://www.google.com/search?q=moving+mozilla+profiles&ie=UTF8
<Epix_> help! quake3 starts and runs fine, except my mouse is stuck in the topright corner when it starts and it *wont move*! when i kill it, I can move the mouse again. It used to work, but now it doesnt...
<note> nalioth: thnx at first I was gonna compile my own kernel but I am new and well don't really even know whata  kernel is (I  have basic Unix on os x via x11 knowledge)
<ompaul> note, a good idea is to get it working before you break it and understand what is doing what
<nalioth> rabbit: the article you posted is kinda old
<Epix> help! quake3 starts and runs fine, except my mouse is stuck in the topright corner when it starts and it *wont move*! when i kill it, I can move the mouse again. It used to work, but now it doesnt...
<rabbit> nalioth: do you think that would work?  that's better than copying, it would be the same bookmarks and stuff for both win/linux!
<rabbit> nalioth:  except, ntfs is read only : (
<note> ompaul: I have ubuntu installed on my internal drive but it nly has 15 gb left
<rabbit> nalioth:  nevermind
<nalioth> rabbit: try it (back up your good profile first) and if it works, great!
<MickMcMack> Epix, asking the question twice wont get it answered quicker. :s
<rabbit> nalioth:  I don't think it can work, only for fat maybe
<klaym> hello! I just burnt a Breezy Badger cd and I'm now still in Hoary. How can I check that the install cd is valid for sure?
<nalioth> rabbit: check the link i sent you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell klaym about verify
<Epix> MickMcMack: i wasnt sure if the first one went through, i wasnt identified
<note> (I only gave it 20 gb
<klaym> nalioth: thanks (and to ubotu)
<MickMcMack> O_o;
<rabbit> nalioth:  thanks, I'll do some reading here
<erisco> I have this strange thing going on... It seems after every time I edit or move a file there is an identical file made with a ~ after it. For example, if I edited index.html, there would be that file plus index.html~
<nalioth> erisco: that is a backup copy
<erisco> this is not good when I am uploading, as I do not want these ~ files
<erisco> nalioth, i was guessing so
<erisco> nalioth, how do i remove this feature? or disable it?
<nalioth> erisco: use a different editor
<erisco> nalioth, so it is the text editor that is doing that?
<trappist> or just echo "set nobackup" >> ~/.vimrc
<erisco> Ah, I found the setting
<erisco> thanks nalioth, I thought it was ubuntu doing it on me, not the editor
<nalioth> erisco: i use nano in a console
<erisco> nalioth, I also use joe
<Epix> can skulltag be 'wine'ed
<erisco> nalioth, pico is good too?
<digger3> Hi, My gnome applications menu closes so quickly I cannot click on any application, any fix for it?
<erisco> nalioth, I would rather the gui over the command line myself
<nalioth> erisco: nano is a open source version of pico (which is non-free)
<erisco> nalioth, ah I see
<nalioth> erisco: there are dozens of gui text editors
<erisco> nalioth, I am fond of the text editor, I even just found a great tool for my web developement
<erisco> nalioth, it can number the lines for you, which is great when validating!
<erisco> anyways, c ya all. Have a good holiday season
<nalioth> erisco: there are even more specialized text editors (like bluefish)
<pussfeller> do i gotta reboot windows to make it see changes in samba shares?
<raptoid> hawe a nice night
<raptoid> manzzzzz
<pussfeller> and whats the command to check manually what my shares are and if they are working
<raptoid> pussfeller, what problem ?
<pussfeller> my shares arenet showing up in windows, it keeps saying network is unreachable
<pussfeller> but it shows the host In NN
* xester good day
<visik7> I'm using ubuntu with gnome and I've some qt programs with big font size how can I resize it ?
<simontemple> how can i find terminal???
<spiregrain> visik7 - get qtconfig
<simontemple> =command-line
<note> how do I get mp3's to play
<spiregrain> simontemple- Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<note> or podcasts
<ph8> note: which program?
<ph8> amaroK is a really nice MP3 player (although strictly speaking it's for KDE)
<nalioth> simontemple: applications > accessories > terminal
<ph8> it'll run fine via gnome if you don't some extra crap being started
<note> ph8:  am looking for a program
<ph8> the default ubuntu one is a bit naff if memory serves
<Owner> @note - try using Automatix, search ubunruforums.org for Automatix and it will install mp3 support
<ph8> apt-get install amarok
<ph8> or find it in Synaptic
<visik7> spiregrain: yes while waiting for an answer I found it :)
<ph8> Does anyone know if the latest ATI cards (X300s) are now supported with fglrx? I Know they weren't about 3 months ago..
<note> ph8: I like amarok but it doesnt usually fit with my theme
<simontemple> damn i've got finnish version of ubuntu
<ph8> Mplayer?
<visik7> spiregrain: is there something like qtconfig for gtk ?
<spiregrain> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  <---- mp3
<Enlil_Ishtar> I've a problem
<ph8> you can define a custom colour scheme in amarok options also
<nalioth> solcott: please dont recommend automatix, it's not responsible and will break your box
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT! For a safe alternative, see easyubuntu (http://robotgeek.org/blog/easybreezy/ )
<raptoid> may i help u
<Enlil_Ishtar> When I play a *.rmvb video with xine-ui, there is sound only the first 3 or 4 seconds, and then, no more sound :x
<spiregrain> visik - you mean a gtk program that modifies the look of qt programs?
<ph8> what's automatix?
<nalioth> ph8: a script that breaks your system
<visik7> spiregrain: no
<visik7> spiregrain: :)
<ph8> so i hear, but what's it meant to do?
<visik7> spiregrain: a program that modify the look of gtk programs
<solcott> I used it to install the non-free codec's, and I have nothing broken
<NoWhereMan> spiregrain: but if you know of something able to do that tell me, that I'm interested :)
<Enlil_Ishtar> nobody can help me?
<spiregrain> visik7- in ubuntu, System/Preferences/Theme can do it
<nalioth> solcott: you are either lucky or the hammer hasnt dropped yet.
<spiregrain> NoWhereMan- never heard of such an app!
<solcott> @ph8, it automates installing a bunch of things, like the newest firefox mplayer plugin for firefox non-free codecs WINE etc etc
* spiregrain cannot help Enlil_Ishtar 
<solcott> @nalioth, maybe I am lucky, but I have installed on over 100 machines and none of them have problems :)
<NoWhereMan> spiregrain: that's a pity :P i used to have gtk-qt on mandriva; i'd have liked having a qt-gtk on ubuntu :p
<simontemple> takkar och pokkar
<nalioth> solcott: please don't recommend it in here, we've had over 100 users in here who've been screwed by it
<solcott> @nanlioth, eek!
<nalioth> simontemple: english please in here
<simontemple> okey humbly i thank everyone who helped me! :)
<Nevis> hi there.
<Nevis> i need help with installation.
<Spudchat> how do i check what version of a package is installed?
<apokryphos> Spudchat: dpkg -l|grep packagename
<Spudchat> ty
<visik7> spiregrain: yes but I'm lookin' for a standalone program so if I'm in a kde environment I can adjust gtk programs
<cliebow_>  anyone up on twekaing Xsession or anotherfile to add extra cmdline options in kdm?
<spiregrain> visik7- you could just run "gnome-theme-manager" from a terminal.  or a kterminal, or whatever
<visik7> spiregrain: yes but I need some gnome packages
<note> k. I am a newbie and I am not sure whether to use gnome, xfce (I have it installed) or KDE
<Spudchat> im trying to pin a package and it would appear that the installed vesrion and the version the system wants to upgrade to are the same..any ideas?
<ardchoille> note: you should try them all and see which one works best for your needs
<Nevis> I'm a newbie wannabe, and I need some help with installation. anyone keen on helping me?
<nalioth> note: use them all, and keep on using the one you like the best
<note> k
<nalioth> Nevis: ask a question to the channel
<SWAT> when I connect to a bluetooth device, should it popup somewhere as a mount? (so how can I get to it?)
<Nevis> I installed ubuntu 5.10, installation hung up mid-way
<Nevis> I can login, but can not start x
<ph8> Does anyone know if the latest ATI cards (X300s) are now supported with fglrx? I Know they weren't about 3 months ago..
<Nevis> somthing with apt-configuration (I THINK) is wrong
<ph8> Nevis: what do the error logs say?
<ph8> /var/log/anythingthatlooksapplicable
<ph8> and maybe dmesg
<SWAT> Nevis, when did it 'hung up' ?
<ph8> i believe there's an xorg.log
<Nevis> after I set up the system clock
<Nevis> said "setting up main installation repository"
<Nevis> 25% done
<Nevis> then stuck.
<note> are you trying to put it on a external drive
<Nevis> doesn't respond except for reset.
<Nevis> nope. local
<Nevis> third partition after two primary ntfs partitions with winxp installed.
<Nevis> mobo is an nforce2
<Nevis> ABIT
<Nevis> if that's at all relevant.
<note> then I can't help my local install went fine
<Spudchat> allright guys thanks for all the help
<Spudchat> i got it workin well now
<mike__> is it difficult to upgrade to the newest ubuntu
<mike__> from hoary
<apokryphos> mike__: no, very easy
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bluefoxicy> dapper has been rather quiet the past few days. . .
<bluefoxicy> nobody's uploading anything?
<note> is their a way to no destrucivly partition a drive?
<bluefoxicy> note:  gparted if you're lucky, from a livecd
<nalioth> note: use gparted
<I_Am_> hey how do i change an ini file
<I_Am_> it only lets me view it
<I_Am_> i suspect its got sumtin to do with sudo
<synmoo> I'm having an issue getting X to start: (EE) No Devices Found - Using lspci, I've found my video card to be at 0000:01:00.0, how would I set this inside my xorg.conf? Currently, BusID is PCI:1:0:0 but that isn't working. I'm using an onboard AGP/IGP S3 chipset. Anyone have any ideas?
<optikal> If I want to add a script to be ran before the fstab is inititiated, what runlevel should I specify when adding to /etc/init.d/?
<ROBOd> hey guys
<ROBOd> i got motv ... and there's an error when  try to start it: libXm.so not found
<ROBOd> where to get it from?
<optikal> I know 2 is most common, so Im also curious if runlevel2 scripts are ran prior to the fstab..
<Stormx2> Uhg. Any tips on resizing NTFS partitions?
<talon> anyone know a good guide for setting up a new monitor with ubuntu, i added a modeline to xorg.conf and ran xresprobe (blank result) and i'm stuck now
<talon> got a old 20" as a crimble present :)
<mike__> this upgrade is going fairly well
<ROBOd> i have scantv .... and it asks me for /dev/vbi ... what is it?
<squirrelpimp> hi
<ROBOd> anybody? ...
<I_Am_> help
<I_Am_> i need to change windows boot.ini file and gedit only lets me read it
<squirrelpimp> i'm looking for a webcam-application capable of launching a user-supplied coimmand on the image after capturing it.
<squirrelpimp> any suggestions?
<I_Am_> how do i get gedit to change and save the file?
<apricot> hello, i used the code from faq site but there is missing an > in the next statement, please, help!!
<apricot> >
<apricot> Alias /URL-path /location_of_folder/
<apricot> <Directory /location_of_folder/%gt;
<apricot>     Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<apricot>     AllowOverride All
<apricot>     Order allow,deny
<apricot>     Allow from all
<apricot> </Directory>
<trappist> apricot: a) don't paste here.  b) replace %gt; with >
<trappist> it was probably supposed to be &gt;, which would have been htmlized into a >
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %apricot!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> apricot: did we not ask you not to paste in here yesterday?
<trappist> if so, I recant my helpfulness
<squirrelpimp> anyone here knowing such an app?
<mike__> when's the new ubuntu getting released
<mike__> what's it called?
<talon> hi guys, can anyone point me to a good guide for setting up resolutions for my monitor, i followed the one on the site with no luck. Got a 20" for crimble and it isn't really an upgrade as i'm now stuck in 800x600
<beetlefrosch> #loeblich
<trappist> !tell talon about fixres
<nalioth> mike__: ubuntu releases every 6 months in april and october
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mike__> talon: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<braniff> how do i boot 5.10 (breezy) into recovery mode ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@G1292.g.pppool.de]  by nalioth
<mike__> Seveas is my hero
<talon> trappist: & mike__: thanks alot guys i'll give that a spin, very kind of you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %apricot!*@*]  by nalioth
<mike-e> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ROBOd> i got motv ... and there's an error when  try to start it: libXm.so not found... where to get it?
<Enlil_Ishtar> When I play a *.rmvb video with xine-ui, there is sound only the first 3 or 4 seconds, and then, no more sound :x
<ph8> Anyone think it's possible to reiser my partition from ext3 without losing any data or will I need to back it all up offsite?
<mike-e> =o
<Enlil_Ishtar> anyone can help me?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Enlil_Ishtar about sound
<Enlil_Ishtar> ok ^
<nalioth> ph8: why you'd want to go to reiser is beyond me, but back up your stuff
<Enlil_Ishtar> ^^*
<trappist> <3 reiser
<mike-e> ph8: i'd back it up
<mike-e> reiser is the fs for solaris right?
<nalioth> mike-e: you can use it here, too
<trappist> no
<ph8> I was under the impression reiser is the most elite FS out there
<ph8> why wouldn't I want to change to it?
<mike-e> heh
<ph8> no.. really
<ph8> :)
<mike-e> you gonna drink jolt cola whilst compiling shit on that fs?
<tmorton> How can I extract the files in a deb?
<ph8> A chap I know heard i was using ext and was mortified
<trappist> ph8: that's the word hans reiser puts out there.  I like it fine but I don't believe everything hans says about it.
<mike-e> he's a moron then
<ph8> So its not quicker and just generally better than ext3?
<trappist> ph8: it wastes less space than ext3 and is faster if you have zillions of small files
<mjr> it's not generally better
<ph8> I see
<mike-e> i'm getting a lot of locale errors during this hoary -> breezy upgrade, is that typical?
<ph8> so it's a good bet in your opinion(s) to stay with ext3?
<nalioth> mike-e: language please
<mjr> for reliability, I'd pick ext3
<ph8> Ah ok, cheers
<ph8> my hoary -> breezy upgrade was a nightmare
<ph8> probably because i was uninstalling kde at the same time
<mike-e> maybe i'l just grab an iso
<trollducky> nalioth, it seems you need a script
<trollducky> dag*^#$t
<trollducky> ;-)
<ph8> Here's an interesting problem: Whenever I plug in my printer /dev/usb/lp0 (printer) is set to a set of permissions/ownership that stops me using it unless I 777 it, anyone else had this problem?
<mike-e> i have ran into problems with perl and locales on debian sarge too tho, this seems to be the same error
<trollducky> trappist, I hate #*^$ing Reiser
<trollducky> and not just under krnl 2.4.8
<trollducky> (the FS, not the man, of course)
<trappist> trollducky: you're allowed to hate it
<trappist> I hate xfs
<Enlil_Ishtar> nalioth> well, this help seems to apply if I have no sound at all. But I have sounds. The Ubuntu sounds, I can listen to a *.mp3, and I have sound at the begining of the video (and then it become mute)
<mike-e> jeeze, anyong get a bunch of locale errors when upgrading to breezy?
<nalioth> trollducky: trappist: a forest awaits in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mike-e> nalioth, lol
<trollducky> trappist, I've never actually used xfs, what differentiaties from everything else?
<nalioth> Enlil_Ishtar: your sound server needs tweaking, read all the info at the wiki
<trollducky> oh, shee-oot -- sorry -- wrong window
<mike-e> nalioth, that's the funniest way of calling someone a troll i've ever heard
<Enlil_Ishtar> ok
<trollducky> <-- mike-e
<ph8> Sorry for the multitude of questions but how would i go about updating the kernel to the latest everytime without specifying 2.6.18 or whatever - i heard there was a way to do it, is it apt-get install linux-686?
<ROBOd> guys ... i see the tuner image in vlc and in xawtv ...
<mike-e> mozilla pisses me off with these profiles crap
<ROBOd> but ... in xawtv i can't change the frequencies in a proper way ...
<note> sry but closed the main amarok window and cant get it back
<ROBOd> meaning: they have predefined tables for countries
<nalioth> ph8: your box will update to the latest kernel by itself
<trappist> ph8: I believe it's apt-get install linux
<ph8> nalioth: hmmm
<aidehua> trollducky: use ext3! http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Filesystems/reiserfs.html
<ph8> i have 2.6.12 and .10 installed i think
<trollducky> aidehua, I do -- almost exclusively
<ROBOd> i can't get it to scan all frequencies (only with scantv ... which doesn't find any channel)
<visik7> can someone send his menu.lst of the standard ubuntu install ?
<ph8> mine didn't update, it appears 2.6.12-10 is out and i have -9
<note> nvm
<nalioth> ph8: that sounds weird.
<Enlil_Ishtar> how to restart the sound server?
<note> why wont amarok play
<note> i have a podcast lloaded mp3's can play but  hear nothing
<Boogyman> Im using a laptop and I am trying to permanantly disable the touchpad when I start I have tried the stuff on the forums I have no ability to disable the pad from the bios this command works: sudo modprobe -r psmouse but I have to do it every time I start the computer is there a way to make a hotkey to do it or to have it auto run?
<ph8> note: firewalls?
<note> i dled the podcast already
<ph8> You can definitely make it autorun boogyman
<ph8> I don't even know what a podcast is, i'm a bit behind the times - i assumed it was steaming audio
<trappist> Boogyman: just take psmouse out of /etc/modules
<ph8> * streaming
<note> well
<optikal> If I want to add a script to be ran before the fstab is inititiated, what runlevel should I specify when adding to /etc/init.d/? (or does runlevel 2 get initiated before fstab?)
<note> it isnt but the way it is dled is streaming
<Boogyman> going to try that thank you trappist
<note> off a rss server and a rss feeder can intercept it
<ph8> surely if fstab isn't loaded you couldn't access the filesystem?
<optikal> ph8: haha good point.  I need to run a script (dmraid) to activate my raid, and then I need to mount my raid after the script is ran..  how would you recommend going about this?
<mike-e> whoever told me earlier that upgrading from hoary to breezy was blatently wrong
<ROBOd> how to check if i have bttv driver installed?
<kemik> mike-e:  was wrong about what?
<trappist> ROBOd: modprobe -la | grep bttv
<ROBOd> i have in Device Manager BT878 Video and Audio devices
<ROBOd> trappist: yes, thanks, i got it
<tuv> how do i upgrade the ipw2200 drivers? there is no ipw2200-source package
<mike-e> kemik, about it being simple
<kemik> ah
<Viper550> Hi again ev1!
<Viper550> I run KDE 3.5
<ROBOd> trappist: the fact I see the TV noise in vlc when selecting the /dev/video0 via v4l ... does mean the tuner is properly installed and working?
<tuv> can i use debian's ipw2200-source package?
<Viper550> I also have transparent menus!
<trappist> ROBOd: probably means you need to change the channel
<ROBOd> trappist: i know that :)
<tuv> do i have to worry about removing the existing ipw2200 kernel modules before installing the new ones?
<ROBOd> trappist: now ... i got xawtv ... it also shows me the TV noise ... but ... the TV channel scanning does not work properly
<Viper550> Is there any channel for Gnome here?
<ROBOd> trappist: i am in Romania ... and the channels table is different
<nalioth> Viper550: you are in it
<trappist> ROBOd: what's your input source? maybe you need to change the channels on that
<Viper550> this is Ubuntu, not Gnome!
<mike-e> rofl
<Viper550> nm, just figured it out!
<ROBOd> trappist: is there a way to change the frequency manualy?
<Viper550> irc.gnome.org
<mike-e> see you in 2 seconds viper
<mike-e> haha
<trappist> ROBOd: I've never used bttv.  my card is ivtv.  but I'm sure it's in the docs.
<ROBOd> trappist: which docs? :)
<trappist> the bttv docs
<ROBOd> input source is television .. input device /dev/video0
<ROBOd> i don't know them :)
<ROBOd> doing modprobe bttv shows nothing
<ROBOd> is that normal?
<trappist> that's a good thing.
<trappist> yeah.
<trappist> ROBOd: check dmesg
<trappist> Boogyman: how'd it go
<Boogyman> didn't work its still working when pc starts
<ROBOd> trappist: thanks
<Boogyman> should I annotate it out with # or was I suppose to erase it from there completely
<ROBOd> trappist: is there a way to nicely change frequencies in vlc?
<Boogyman> cause I just did the #
<ROBOd> because i have to always restart the playback ... to change freq
<mike-e> Boogyman, commenting what out
<trappist> Boogyman: I don't know if it gets loaded by hotplug, but if it does you can add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<trappist> ROBOd: I don't use vlc either :)
<ROBOd> :)
<mike-e> vlc is unstable imo
<mike-e> compared to totem
<Boogyman> k will try that now
<ROBOd> trappist: what app do you use?
<trappist> mplayer
<ROBOd> for TV??
<trappist> yeah
<trappist> mplayer /dev/video0
<trappist> but my source is cable, so I have to change channels on the box.
<Mchas> hi xubuntu is not yet out  as an image iso  ?
<Boogyman> would I just put: psmouse
<Boogyman> in the blacklist
<Mchas> please
<Surak> crimsun: there?
<mike-e> can i install ubuntu from a floppy disk over a network
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mike-e about smartboot
<pramz> hello everyone
<ROBOd> trappist: i also have motv ... but i can't start it ... because it asks for libxm.so
<Boogyman> trappist do I just ad the line in the blacklist file
<ROBOd> trappist: any idea where to get it from?
<visik7> how can I run flash player with esd ?
<visik7> esddsp firefox doesn't work
<mike-e> wtf
<mike-e> rawwrite is a windows application
<Mchas> so the only way for the moment is to install it with xfce ?
<mike-e> Mchas, what
<tRSS> quick question. whenever I try to run a win32 app with cedega, i get this error: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'notepad': invalid exe file
<tRSS> can someone help me with this?
<trappist> ROBOd: lesstif-dev
<trappist> Boogyman: yeah
<Stormx2> hola
<Mchas> official xubuntu is not yet out ?
<nalioth> Mchas: install "xubuntu-desktop"
<ROBOd> trappist: thanks
<Stormx2> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> ;-)
<nalioth> Mchas: it is out, but not as an iso image yet
<Mchas> ok its just only my question and i have my answer ...thanks
<Lord_Athur> hi there
<mike-e> what's xubuntu?
<mike-e> !xubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<mike-e> ohhh NICE
<mike-e> that is sweet
* mike-e installs
<Aphex11> hi, could ANYONE please help me installing FIREFOX on my ubuntu linux? (i am a newbie)
<Stormx2> XFCE is lightweight gnome, kinda
<nalioth> Aphex11: it should be there already
<Lord_Athur> i'm adding the squashfs patch to the system, how much time does this need to be added to the kernel?
<mike-e> Stormx2, hardly
<trappist> Lord_Athur: as much time as it takes to patch, recompile, install and reboot
<trappist> Lord_Athur: assuming you get it all right the first time
<Lord_Athur> mmm
<spiregrain> aphex11 - try the "Add Applications" menu item.
<Enlil_Ishtar> nalioth> I did every changes that the wiki told me, but... :s
<biruh> hello all!! how can i play mp3 in ubuntu? am kinda new. thanx
<spiregrain> There is currently no official way to get Firefox 1.5 at the moment
<trappist> !tell spiregrain about mp3
<Lord_Athur> bye
<Enlil_Ishtar> Actually, the sound goes in and out "randomly"
<Aphex11> spiregrain.... I did but it dosnt UPDATE my firefox (1.0.7 to 1.5)
<spiregrain> oi! don't tell me, tell biru!
<Enlil_Ishtar> smetimes I have sound... sometimes not.. :x
<trappist> oops
<trappist> !tell biruh about mp3
<Boogyman> ok testing it out again and thank you for advice so far trappist
<Enlil_Ishtar> anyone have codecs to recommand me if I wanna play some *.rmvb?
<visik7> is there a way to get flashplayer plugin working with esd ?
<Aphex11> Spiregrain, does that mean that FIREFOX 1.5 is currently not available for Linux or Ubuntu Distros ??
<visik7> Enlil_Ishtar: w32codecs or just use vlc
<spiregrain> Aphex11- There is currently no official way to get Firefox 1.5 at the moment... but see here for something that might work for you:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Enlil_Ishtar> visik7>okay
<trappist> Aphex11: it just hasn't been packaged for breezy yet, but you can install the mozilla.org tarballs
<psusi> Aphex11: firefox 1.5 is not officially supported in ubuntu breezy badger... it will be in dapper drake
<visik7> easyBreesy has ff 1.5
<mirak> Removing cupsys-driver-gimpprint invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "force-reload" failed.
<mirak> dpkg: error processing cupsys-driver-gimpprint (--remove):
<visik7> easyBreezy has ff 1.5
<trappist> Aphex11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<spiregrain> I'm using ff 1.5 just fine, following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mirak> I want to remove it, that's on a dapper secondary install. I just want to know how to force the remove, I tried --force-all
<mirak> doesn't work
<Aphex11> thanks trappist
<Aphex11> thanks Spiregrain
<visik7> mirak: do u have removed the init.d script by hand ?
<mirak> visik7: no
<mirak> visik7: I can't install nor remove
<mike-e> is there a linux port of WoW?
<visik7> u can't 'couse postremove and preinstall scripts fails
<Aphex11> but this wont happen on SuSe , right ? Yast will install everything effortless right ?
<mirak> visik7: beside doing a clean install what option do I have ?
<koro> Hi. I just installed ubuntu but my audio device wasn't detected. Can someone point me to a howto or a faq to deal with that?
<nalioth> Aphex11: you're limited by the suse devs as you are by the ubuntu ones
<Aphex11> coz since i am THAT new i was thinking to start on  sUSEand not on ubuntu...its getting kinda hard here
<koro> the device manager shows two unknown PNP devices
<Stormx2> mike-e: it is really.
<visik7> mirak: investigate the script
<mirak> visik7: I am in a chroot, can this be a problem ?
<spiregrain> I don't know Yast, but I guess, like Ubuntu, each application will have to get added to the Yast system as it comes out
<visik7> mirak: no
<Aphex11> ohh... so what would be a good start for me ? .... stay on win ? lol
<nalioth> Aphex11: ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. you can't say that with any other distro
<Aphex11> ohh this is an ubuntu chan..i forgot... its not forbidden to talk about opther alternative distros, right ?
<ilba7r> aphex depend what you want to do with your pc
<spiregrain> so you've gotta wait (sometimes several months) for each new version to get added in
<paulproteus|lapt> nalioth: I thought Fedora did that, too.
<visik7> mirak: check /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>.<postinst|prerm|postrm>
<nalioth> paulproteus|lapt: i think fedora has a lot longer release schedule
<paulproteus|lapt> Aphex11: Not forbidden, no.
<flodine> has anyone loaded pekwm on ubuntu
<Aphex11> ilba7r:  It just want to see if i can get rid of windowse without starting to miss it...you know dont want to be stuck with windoze.... after all that LINUX RULES articles i read
<Aphex11> thanks paulproteus|lapt
<ilba7r> aphex11 have a look at distowatch. It has nice recommendation depending on how you use your pc. MEPIS come with lot of restricted (property) software preinstalled you might try that but do some research
<avgasse> I installed Ubuntu with the server install, and it didn't ask me for the root password. So what is it/how can I change it?
<nalioth> Aphex11: you can dual boot until you see that windows is no needed
<paulproteus|lapt> !tell avgasse about root
<nalioth> avgasse: ubuntu doesnt have the root model of superuser
<trappist> Aphex11: there's some work and some learning to do before dumping windows forever.  spend some time getting comfortable with linux, then see if you can go a week without windows.  then a month.  then reclaim the disk space used by windows.
<JRlinux> Warning:  Latest Ubuntu automatic upgrade on my 5.10 installation replaced my Grub, thereby losing my Mepis Partition!
<theeil> how would i go about getting an intel pro/wireless 2915ABG card working?
<Aphex11> i read about ubunto onm distrowatch.... i felt that would be the Dsitro which should fit my needs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell theeil about wireless
<avgasse> Ah ok... but on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu I read that I have to do "sudonano/etc/apt/sources.list"
<jordo23> Anyone know the .deb repository link for Azureus?
<nalioth> avgasse: sudo uses the users password
<Aphex11> nalioth, thanks but i didnt wipe my windoze on my main pc ...this ubuntu pc is my testing pc...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jordo23 about azureus
<ilba7r> jrlinux it is not lost just edit /boot/grub/menu/list and remount it again
<Aphex11> trappist, yeh you are right..thats what i was planning to do
<avgasse> gee thanks a lot!
<nalioth> Aphex11: good then. perhaps one day you can have ubuntu on all your PCs
* avgasse is used to Gentoo, you see ;-)
<Aphex11> i certainly hope so....
<JRlinux> ilba7r, I am doing it... (but it is a nuisance, nonetheless).  Oh, well, I keep learning.
<dylan_> i did the upgrade to Firefox 1.5....i installed mozilla-mplayer and the w32codecs.  however, whenever i go to apple trailers to watch a movie, the browser quits and firefox is gone.  i have to bringi t up again.  what do i do?
<ilba7r> aphex11 with linux you will always need to read and customize to your needs. You need to do a little work with restricted formats with ubuntu
<Aphex11> nalioth, i just read something in here which reminded me of another question i had. Why wasnt i asked for a root password while installing? how can I access ROOT? wasnt allowed to login ass root on graph interface.. and where is  Konsole ? its kinda difrent from other distros i have seen before...
<nalioth> dylan_: the apple codecs currently used are not viewable, iirc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aphex11 about root
<nalioth> Aphex11: read the Whole wiki article please
<dylan_> nalioth, that really sucks
<Aphex11> i will... thanks man
<nalioth> dylan_: thank apple for qt7
<visik7> ok solved the problem with flash
<Enlil_Ishtar> han
<Enlil_Ishtar> VLC refuse to read the video I want :s
<Aphex11> ilba7r, thats what kept me away from linux os's
<P8ntKid_> How do you change the language in limewire? Somehow it got changed to french or something and i dont know how to change it back.
<Aphex11> ppl ill be reading all your articles, thanks for help ill come back in 30 min
<Aphex11> thx !
<mirak> visik7: it's to muich broken
<mad_phoenix> has anybody been able to succesfully set up freenx on ubuntu?
<visik7> mirak: sorry ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mad_phoenix about freenx
<dylan_> why arent there any linux viruses/spyware/
<trappist> they exist
<trappist> it's hard to make effective ones though
<trappist> because everybody doesn't run around as root all the time
<dylan_> can i secure windows 2000 to be like linux?
<trappist> dylan_: wrong channel
<DRK13> no bylen
<DRK13> dylen
<dylan_> DRK13, its dylan
<DRK13> lol  sorry
<dylan_> its fine
<DRK13> cant type today
<dylan_> where cani  go to learn about securing windows
<trappist> dylan_: google.com
<mirak> visik7: it's broken somewhere else
<dylan_> i mean, i want it secure like linux...unless linux isnt secure by default
<mirak> visik7: don't know how to fix that
<MFen> can anyone suggest an efficient replacement for the X protocol, compatible with existing gui software, and available in ubuntu?
<psusi> trappist: and in general, linux software doesn't do stupid things like download and run untrusted binary code when you read your email...
<dylan_> is linux secure by default
<mirak> visik7: freenx
<MFen> i'm trying to run X programs over what is right now a lossy connection, and it's painful
<mirak> visik7: sorry wrong nick
<nalioth> dylan_: yes it is.
<Surak> dylan: you are comparing too different stuff. in fact, windows 2000 is still being maintained?
<trappist> MFen: a replacement for the protocol?
<mirak> MFen: freenx
<MFen> trappist: something more efficient
<mirak> MFen: google NX
<MFen> mirak: any quick howtos on getting that to work w/ ubuntu?
<trappist> !tell MFen about freenx
<chemaFPA_>  Hi, Whe you download a Deb from de web, there are some way to install thath resolving the dependencies automatically?
<mirak> MFen: google ubuntu freenx
<mirak> MFen: #freenx
<MFen> mirak: teh awesomes. thanks :)
<nalioth> chemaFPA_: it is not advised to install 'debs from the web'
<mirak> MFen: I know there is ubuntu howtos
<MFen> i'm on freenx
<alvanson> How do I tell Ubuntu to NOT load the agpgart module?
<MFen> there's nobody here
<dylan_> nalioth, so if linux is secure, why are there all these guides on the internet showing us how to secure linux?
<nalioth> dylan_: because everything can be made MORE secure
<alvanson> it's not listed in /etc/modules so I'm lost :(
<erosgol> whats a good text editor to write HTML in?
<nalioth> dylan_: and a lot of those guides are for server implementations
<dylan_> nalioth, is there any really any reason to?
<MFen> mirak: does this work with a windows client?
<nalioth> erosgol: bluefish
<psusi> erosgol: I like emacs
<nalioth> dylan_: the default install of x/k/ubuntu is quite secure
<erosgol> thanx )
<dylan_> nalioth, how can i secure ubuntu more?
<omerlh> Hello
<nalioth> dylan_: idk. i've never needed to
<MFen> dylan_: in general it's not an OS that's insecure so much as the software that's running there
<Weiss> alvanson: the Quick and Nasty way would be to rename the module itself
<trappist> dylan_: set up firewalls, disable password authentication in ssh, stop unneeded daemons for starters
<MFen> dylan_: you want to limit your exposure to buggy, insecure software.  you do that by shutting down as much unnecessary software as possible :)
<MFen> dylan_: there's also a few kernel things you can do etc.
<omerlh> I want connected my lap top to T.V. I installed atitvout, and it work but I have problem with vbe. What can I do?
<dylan_> MFen, but its not practical?
<MFen> dylan_: it's very practical.  taking a few precautions will make any system a lot more secure
<nalioth> dylan_: most of your efforts for a default install will be wasted
<MFen> you cna't make anything completely secure without unplugging it from the wall and turning it off. but you can make it so expensive to crack that nobody will wnat to
<trappist> dylan_: security is almost always a tradeoff.  almost anything you do to make your box more secure will make it less usable, slower or less stable.  if security came in a bottle, microsoft would sell it.
<alvanson> Weiss, how about the not so nasty way? ;)
<erosgol> is there an rpm for bluefish ubuntu dist?
<Seveas> erosgol, ubuntu does not use rpm
<Seveas> erosgol, apt-get install bluefish
<erosgol> really?
<synmoo> Is there a reason the KDE packages aren't showing up in synaptic? I reloaded the package information.
<olicat> hi all. can i install ubuntu on a machine with no cdrom over the local network?
<Unity> hey, how come when i do rm *~ and then it asks me to confirm that i want to delete something, and then i hit y, it doesn't desete?
<kbrooks> Hey
<DRK13> soup
<kbrooks> Can anyone help me?
<olicat> ie, tell the client to boot using the cd in another local machine?
<spiregrain> kbrooks- don't know yet
<Unity> and when i do sudo apt-get install whatever, and it asks me something, and i press y, it aborts?
<Kovecses> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<spiregrain> Unity - could be the file dosen' belong to you
<spiregrain> try with "sudo rm *~"
<mirak> crap I did a rm -fr /dev
<Weiss> alvanson: build a new kernel and module set with the agpgart stuff firmly turned off... i don't know of a way to do it via modules.conf et. al., but there could well be..
<kbrooks> See, I have this microsioft ps/2 mouse. When plugged in, and I move the mouse, IT DOES NOT WORK AT ALL
<Unity> spiregrain, they all belong to me and that doesn't explain why apt-get aborts
<trappist> alvanson: you could always delete the module
<darkuser> hello
<nalioth> kbrooks: you know how it works in here, ask your question
<Kovecses> kbrooks, do other mouses work?
<darkuser> helloooooo
<trappist> kbrooks: try `modprobe psmouse`
<Weiss> alvanson: but if just delete the module or move it to somewhere it can't be found, then run "depmod", you'll end up with the same Nice solution..
<darkuser> you mast
<mirak> I did a mount --bind /dev somethingelse/dev
<MFen> mirak: little snag. the wiki there gave me something to put in sources.list for the freenx package for breezy. however that archive isn't responding.
<mirak> how to unmount it ?
<erosgol> heh no wonder y it doesent use yast
<darkuser> kesssss
<darkuser> hyarr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MFen> nm, found the faster mirror
<mirak> MFen: don't know
<spiregrain> Unity- dunno then
<jspam> ok. im having some difficulty getting ubuntu running on my external hdd. it boots and starts to load the kernel but then says: ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<kbrooks> trappist, no
<kbrooks> Kovecses, yes
<Kovecses> kbrooks, so other mouses work???
<delltony> hi can someone kindly help me in resizing my linux partition so i can give a few gigs too windows? i can't seem to do it in parition magic cause it says the whole linux partition of 46 gig is used which is far from true. and I tried gparted but it appears you can't resize an active partition . :( i'm lost
<nalioth> delltony: do it from a LiveCD
<Kovecses> livecds are best
<kbrooks> Kovecses, yes
<trappist> delltony: you need to umount the partition.  if you can't because it's your root partition or something you'll need to do it from like a livcd or rescue disk.
<MFen> argh!
<kbrooks> Kovecses, well? i have to spend time with my sister
<MFen> this wiki doesn't say how to *run* the server portion :)
<kbrooks> hello?
<jspam> please pm me if any of you know how i can get /dev/sda1 to show up during the boot. don't want to get it lost in the chat if im not looking. :)
<MFen> does anyone here use freenx? it's pretty opaque
* kbrooks shoots Kovecses 
<trappist> jspam: breezy? dapper?
* kbrooks &
<mad_phoenix> MFen: ya, im trying to set up freenx right now as well
<pawjan> #palm
<MFen> mad_phoenix: what are you looking at for reference?
<MFen> the wiki doesn't say how to run a server, just how to install one
* Kovecses slaps kbrooks for being stupid
<mad_phoenix> MFen: the wiki page, hang on i'll grab the link
<kbrooks> Kovecses, well, i was waiting
<mad_phoenix> MFen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<MFen> mad_phoenix: yeah, i'm already looking at that
<kbrooks> Kovecses, me? stupid? how?
<MFen> i have freenx and its dependencies installed on the server, and the windows client is installed
<MFen> but no hint as to how to make the server do anything useful
<nalioth> Kovecses: let's be civil please.
<nalioth> kbrooks: you too. civility.
<kbrooks> k
<kbrooks> brb
<Kovecses> hey hes the one who shot me .... lol
<kbrooks> e-mail: cmpfixer@hotmail.com
<jeanmarc_> jjjjjgjgjghggggggg
<kbrooks> Kovecses, dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Kovecses, i'm in a bind
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zelevw> Hi guys...I just installed 3ddesktop and i'd like to use it...i've done a search (find / -name 3ddesktop) and cannot find an executable...can anyone lend me a hand?  thanks in advance!
<Kovecses> kbrooks, about your mouse? ... if other ps/2 mouses are working .. i dont know how or if you can get that microsft one to work
<MFen> zelevw: i don't know the specific answer, but what i generally do is 'dpkg -L 3ddesktop | grep bin'
<MFen> and, if necessary, 'man' on the things that turns up
<zelevw> MFen: thank you
<mad_phoenix> MFen: what's the problem you're having?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: there's nothing in init.d for freenx, and nxserver wants some option that i can't guess
<MFen> and there's no man page
<zelevw> MFen: thanks again...that worked...brilliant!
<MFen> zelevw: yw
<MFen> zelevw: in some cases you want dpkg -L | grep init.d
<zelevw> MFen: Kewl
<mad_phoenix> MFen: what option?  i just got mine to work, so i can tell you what i have
<JRlinux> OK, I want to edit grub and replace-- the one that the auto upgrade damaged.  I am in Ubuntu now, but how do I get the permission to do that?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: please do :)
<MFen> just tell me how you ran it for starters
<ilba7r> jrlinux sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mad_phoenix> MFen: what is the option that you don't know what to choose?
<JRlinux> ok ilba7r .  Thanks.
<MFen> mad_phoenix: try running "nxserver"
<e-fonz> .
<MFen> mad_phoenix: i don't know how to start this thing.. at all.  i don't even know if i found the right executable.  there's nothing in init.d.  there's nothing on the wiki that says what to do, except it's somehow related to ssh
<mad_phoenix> MFen: when you installed it, did it show you a blue ncurses screen and ask you what kind of authentication you wanted?
<MFen> yeah, and i picked the default like the wiki said
<Kovecses> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Kovecses> i thought the next version was flight?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: shouldn't there be some sort of daemon running?
<mad_phoenix> MFen: ya i mean i don't have any init.d entries for it either, but it's running...i think it may run on top of the ssh service
<mad_phoenix> MFen: try using nxclient and connecting to your own machine
<mad_phoenix> like, do the /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<kakei> does any one knows if a gamecube can be connected to the pc?
<mad_phoenix> and connect to localhost
<MFen> mad_phoenix: the client's running on windows, so i'm trying that
<Kovecses> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<eno> how do I go to firefox 1.5?
<Kovecses> download it
<mad_phoenix> MFen: but you can at least try to localize the problem, because if you can connect to your nxserver locally you know it's up
<eno> with apt-get?
<Kovecses> just get it from the website
<Unity> does old xbox use tcp to communicate over a network?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eno about firefox15
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  it may turn out to be a problem with your ssh server, or your settings in the windows client...it took me a bunch of tries to find the right settings on the windows nx client
<eno> thanks NALIOTH!
<MFen> mad_phoenix: well something seems to be happening
<kbrooks> Kovecses,
<e-fonz> any1 have experience with par2 on ubuntu?
<MFen> "setting up the x environment"
<kbrooks> flight cds
<kbrooks> not
<kbrooks> "ubuntu flight"
<MFen> mad_phoenix: does this part normally take forever?
<nalioth> e-fonz: yes ask your question
<Kovecses> kbrooks, ive been on gentoo for too long
<marc_> Can someone help me with the Cedega mouse problem (with world of warcraft).  I have been trying the workaround but they're not working
<mad_phoenix> MFen: it depends...i don't know, it's all kind of flaky, i just played with options in the client and it started working
<kbrooks> Can someone help me, please?
<crimsun> marc_: are you using 5.0.3?
<JRlinux> Ah, my Mepis is back... Beware of upgrades!  (Still have the Ubuntu, and still learning about it.)
<MFen> mad_phoenix: well it's just sitting here "setting up"
<e-fonz> OK, i installed par2 on my ubuntu-linux......can't see it in a menu though. I am a complete noob at LINUX
<nalioth> e-fonz: it is a console only program
<Kovecses> e-fonz, whats par2?
<crimsun> Kovecses: apt-cache show par2
<kbrooks> See, I have this microsoft ps/2 mouse. When I plug it in, upon moving of the mouse, the cursor does not move
<dbernar1> I am trying to set up a windows domain using samba, and I am unable to add computers to the domain. Is anyone knowledgeable about this?
<mad_phoenix> MFen: so you're looking at a black screen, you already got past authentication and everything?
<Kovecses> well i could have done that in the first place... i thought maybe somebody could just tell me
<MrJangles> hello
<e-fonz> par2 repairs corrupted files you downloaded with bittorrent or usenet
<MFen> mad_phoenix: it asked for a password, which i put in
<MFen> it's not a black screen, i'm running the windows client
<crimsun> kbrooks: do you have a ps/2 -> usb adapter?
<MrJangles> looking for some help... i updgraded to breeze, and i'm getting an X server error
<MFen> so there's a little gui dialog with an animation playing and it says it's setting up the x environment
<MFen> it's been doing that for a few minutes now
<kbrooks> crimsun, other  ps/2 mouses work.
<crimsun> kbrooks: have you confirmed that the hardware (mouse) itself is functional?
<psusi> good lord!
<MFen> mad_phoenix: when you're using it, does anything show on the server up when you do ps axw | grep nx ?
* psusi just compressed 160 MB of mailboxes down to 12.2 MB with 7zip
<kbrooks> crimsun, how?
<MFen> because i have nothing
<e-fonz> oops, meesed up a bit
<crimsun> kbrooks: another computer and/or another OS
<kenkku> I'm making a shell script and I need to insert my password there for it to work (after sudo so I don't have to do it myself), any way to make it not watchable?
<Kovecses> lol
<Kovecses> psusi, thats impressive
<kbrooks> crimsun, i only use the cli on arch. don't want to install gpm
<mad_phoenix> MFen: no, nothing shows up
<MFen> mad_phoenix: weird
<MFen> what the heck is it supposedly talking to then?
<trappist> 7zip?
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  let me tell you what client options im using...i've got desktop set to unix, gnome, under the advanced tab i've got ssl encryption enabled...
<Kovecses> brb
<crimsun> kbrooks: that doesn't preclude testing on other machines.
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  i guess that's about it
<MFen> ok
<MFen> i checked the ssl flag
<e-fonz> nalioth, how can i select you to talk to you?
<jspam> !nickserv
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  are you using openssh?
<ubotu> jspam: What?
<e-fonz> lol
<crimsun> trappist: the p7zip package
<MFen> mad_phoenix: openssh is installed
<nalioth> e-fonz: you can join #kubuntu-offtopic
<mad_phoenix> MFen: you might want to confirm that you can connect to your ssh server from windows
<kbrooks> crimsun, i dont have other machines. the only other computer is not owned by me, and its locked by a bios password
<mad_phoenix> using telnet or something
<MFen> ok, the only change i needed to make was the ssl check, and i'm getting the same thing. "setting up the x environment lalala"
<jspam> was trying to register a nick so i could send a pm to someone who asked me what version of ubuntu i was using.
<crimsun> kbrooks: makes troubleshooting difficult, eh?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jspam about register
<mad_phoenix> MFen: and this is local, right?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: i can. i use it all the time. i set up freenx on the server via ssh :)
<kbrooks> crimsun, very.
<sara_> hello
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  how frustrating
<MFen> mad_phoenix: however it's anyone's guess whether the freenx client is actually running an instance of ssh that was installed on my machine
<kbrooks> crimsun, can you help still?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: i didn't find anything that said "please install teh ssh first!!11"
<sara_> i was installing kde multimedia package through kpackage and it automatically started removing kde components , and a bunch of key stuff, now konqueror is gone etc
<MFen> mad_phoenix: that suggests freenx/windows comes with an ssh client
<eno> I will wait for the new firefox to show up on my updator
<sara_> is thete anyway without reinstalling kbuntu i can save my system?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: did you have to restart sshd?
<dbernar1> sara_: install kubuntu-desktop
<dbernar1> I am trying to set up a windows domain using samba, and I am unable to add computers to the domain. Is anyone knowledgeable about this?
<sara_> ok
<ajs`> hey, how stable is dapper?
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  i actually restarted the machine, but logging out/in would probably accomplish the same
<sara_> it took adept also
<MFen> logging out wouldnt' restart sshd
<kbrooks> sara_, be serious
<kbrooks> sara_, do you actually *think* it did that?
<MFen> crap. this is frustrating. i can't even tell *if* it's communicating with the server
<sara_> it removed sevral files
<Kovecses> does anybody know a way to constantly set dma on ... for a cdrom drive?
<sara_> apollon, adept, konqueror
<Kovecses> gnome 2.12 is pretty sexy
<mycket> hello, i want to (cross-)compile programs for m68k. could not find a gcc-m68k package. Is there a gcc for other architectures?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kovecses about dma
<darkuser> h
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  yes i agree, i have no idea really how this protocol works without any daemons/services running
<Kovecses> nalioth, thanks
<sara_> is there a deb package for kbuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> mycket: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> sara_: there is. but it's a meta-pkg
<Kovecses> sara_, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ajs`> how many of you use the dapper release?
<darkuser> hello grls
<darkuser> and guys
<Fade> is there a howto on how to keep the nice bootup sequence when running with nvidia-kernel accelerated X server?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: i'm trying to do this through openvpn. i think i'll try it directly on a different machine
* ompaul looks
<Kovecses> ajs`, i stick with stable
<nalioth> darkuser: this is a help channel, not a chat channel, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trappist> Fade: 'nice bootup sequence'?
<Fade> the nvidia framebuffer module conflicts with nvidia's binary agp module.
<Kovecses> they have alot of ubuntu stuff on gnome-look.org
<mycket> nalioth, i've already been there. theres only for MC 68HCxx (forgot ist) and PDA. I need something for 68000 family
<Fade> yeah, with the good looking 'ubuntu' graphic, and the terminal messages in the window below it.
<ajs`> yeah, its tempting to upgrade though
<mad_phoenix> MFen: ya, i think you may need a special package that provides tunnelling support if you're going to use vpn
<mad_phoenix> MFen: one of the people who keep apt-get repos had some packages for tunneling
<ara> Hi , i'm pertty new to linux can someone help me please?
<Mabus06> with what, ara?
<nalioth> ara: if you ask a question
<MFen> mad_phoenix: well one thing at a time. i'll see if i can get it connected first
<Kovecses> ara, ill help
<trappist> Fade: oh, that.  I don't know.  I have noticed that nvidia's framebuffer module sucks pretty bad, and causes hard lockup sometimes when switching vc's.
<mad_phoenix> right on
<sara_> when i go to reinstall any of the packages kpackage removed, i get a lot of dependency errors
<Mabus06> Kovecses, don't sign yourself up for something that may be bigger than you can chew. ;-)
<ara> how can i log in as root?
<Mabus06> You don't need to
<Kovecses> Mabus06, im no noob
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ara about root
<Fade> does the default X setup just use the vesa framebuffer?
<crimsun> Fade: usplash doesn't use rivafb
<Mabus06> !sudo
<nalioth> Fade: it does not.
<Fade> how does it work?
<Mabus06> Kovecses, doesn't matter... her problem may be complex.
<crimsun> Fade: uplash or the default X setup?
<koro> please, i need help :(
<Fade> well, usplash.
<Mabus06> Kovecses, if you can solve *any* problem, I have a few questions. ;-)
<crimsun> Fade: it uses vga16fb
<ara> i'm trying to install the yahoo msngr, it tells me that i need to log in as root
<Mabus06> Do "sudo" before the install command
<nalioth> ara: gaim doesnt work for you?
<Mabus06> sudo does a command as root
<koro> I chose the language to be english in ubuntu (breezy badger) but i want to be able to type things in spanish
<ara> gaim?
<Fade> I wonder if the vga16fb conflicts with the nvidia accelerated binary driver.
<ara> what's that?
<koro> (i chose my spanish keyboard)
<Fade> thanks for the pointer. :)
<sara_> ara try amsn for linux or kopete
<nalioth> ara: gaim is a chat client that accesses yahoo, msn, icq and others
<koro> but apparently it doesnt recognize properly the spanish characters like accents
<crimsun> Fade: it doesn't
<Mabus06> gaim uses yahoo, msn, and more, ara
<koro> what can i do about it?
<Fade> crimsun -- wicked. thanks.
<Mabus06> ara, gaim is installed default on ubuntu... look under applications > internet
<ara> ok , wait
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<Mabus06> happy holidays
<Kovecses> i have no sound in totem?
<dbcalo> installed ubuntu breezy badger on a external hdd. getting /dev/sda1 does not exist after the kernel starts to boot. anyone know how to fix this? (was previosly suing the nick 'jspam')
<Mabus06> Kovecses, killall esd then try again
<Fade> hrmn.. speaking of nvidia-kernel-source... which pool is it in?
<trappist> dbcalo: usb hard drive?
<dbcalo> yes
<crimsun> Fade: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoWhereMan> many gtk apps give me this  error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6231 does anybody know how to fix it?
<sara_> if i redownload the kbuntu cd  is there anyway to save my files and rescue my kde files that kapackage removed?
<dbcalo> shows up as a regular hdd in the bios.
<trappist> dbcalo: you're going to need to hack your initrd to load sd_mod, usb-storage and things like that.  it's not going to work out of the box.
<conrad_> k3b doesn't support avi files?
<Kovecses> conrad_, what do you mean?
<Kovecses> conrad_, you can burn them
<koro> Please, how could I make my ubuntu work with spanish characters?
<UbuntuNewbie> I am downoading the Ubuntu CD ISO.  I want to install as a dual boot under Windows XP.  I have read the WindowsDualBootHowTo at the wiki.  Is there anything else I need to know before I take the plunge and install?
<trappist> dbcalo: if it looks like a regular hdd in the bios, does it show up in linux as a regular ide hard drive?
<conrad_> tried to burn some avi files that i downloaded from an ftp site
<Xenguy> Hi - I am looking for nVidia driver help.  I have tried the nvidia 'BinaryDriverHowto', but this causes my box to freeze-up when booting into X.  I was told that I should install the 'non-free' drivers if I want 3D, so I guess my first question is: should I be apt-getting nvidia DEBs, or should I be installing nvidia's "official" drivers?
<Kovecses> UbuntuNewbie, you have windows already installed?
<dbcalo> trappist, shows up as an scsi during the installer.
<delltony> hi all
<sara_> ubuntu use partition magic on the windows side than install using ubuntu cd on the remauning space.. its simple
<trappist> Xenguy: I use nvidia's drivers, but the debs are supposed to be fine
<UbuntuNewbie> Yes Kovecses
<delltony> can someone help me please in resizing my linux/windows partitions
<Kovecses> UbuntuNewbie, and you have a spare partition for ubuntu
<conrad_> kovecses: using k3b i opened a new project and wanted to drag my avi files to burn to cd
<delltony> i have tried gparted and even tried part magic for some reason i can not resize the linux partition says all 46 gig is used and i know it isn't
<Xenguy> trappist: did you follow the 'BinaryDriverHowto' on the wiki?
<conrad_> kovecses: says it only supports mpeg
<trappist> dbcalo: the problem is that the modules necessary to mount a usb drive are on the filesystem and not in the kernel or the initrd, so it wants to mount the root filesystem to GET those modules, but of course it can't.  an alternative solution would be to build your own kernel with all that stuff built in.
<Kovecses> conrad_, oh your trying to make a vcd
<UbuntuNewbie> No I thought the installer would do that for me first, according to the wiki article.
<trappist> Xenguy: no, I've been using nvidia drivers for a long time, so I just did it the way I've always done it.
<calamari> delltony: e2fsck doesn't report any problems?
<nalioth> delltony: did the livecd not do it?
<ara> hey i worked , thank you
<Kovecses> UbuntuNewbie, yeah it can... i think......
<ara> it
<Xenguy> trappist: can you tell me how you did it, or give hints/pointers?
<conrad_> kovecses: yes, vcd aguess
<dbcalo> trappist, can i build one from the command line it dumps me to?
<nalioth> UbuntuNewbie: the installer will allow you to make some space
<Mabus06> Is it possible to have ubuntu installed on a usb drive?
<conrad_> kovecses: don't have dvd burner
<calamari> delltony: sorry if that was already asked.. just came in :)
<trappist> Xenguy: I installed the kernel headers (sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`), downloaded the drivers from nvidia's site, and said sudo sh NVIDIA*
<Fade> heh. I'm not used to all this click'n'drool stuff. ;)
<crimsun> dbcalo: if you're comfortable adding the necessary modules to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and then regenerating it, that's the method.
<Kovecses> conrad_, vcd's only support mpeg... but if you want to burn just the avi.. if your dvd player supports avi just burn as data cd... or you could use tovid to convert the avi to vcd
<delltony> ok so d i need to use the live cd
<trappist> dbcalo: oh, goot point.  no.
<trappist> dbcalo: but if you have another box you can build it there.
<ara> can someone tell me what is an x-window?
<irpyC> hello
<delltony> see here is the deal i thought id never use windows again which i very seldom do and i gave it a small partition like 9 gig and now i have a tivo and want to use it a little more
<UbuntuNewbie> but this is my first plunge into *nix , so I am nervous and don't quite know what to expect.
<Kovecses> ara, are you using xchat
<conrad_> Kovecses: tovid??
<delltony> so i need to give it another 10 gig but can't figure out how
<dbcalo> can i build it from a boot cd?
<Epix> what program lets you run windows games on linux?
<ara> yes
<trappist> dbcalo: yes
<nalioth> UbuntuNewbie: i've installed ubuntu on several Win machines, the resizer works well
<crimsun> dbcalo: for instance, you can boot a live cd, chroot your HD's / fs, edit /etc/mkinitramfs/modules, and regen it
<dbcalo> Trappist, i just happen to have knoppix 4.0 handy.
<trappist> Epix: cedega (transgaming.com)
<Kovecses> ara, the window around it with the border and the x ... that is an xwindow
<delltony> i assume the only way i can do it is with a live cd
<Kovecses> conrad_, yeah tovid is a cool app for .. converting video
<trappist> dbcalo: installing it might be tricky
<dbcalo> do you guys know of any guides?
<delltony> can someone pm me detailed instructions oor something so i can write it down please :(
<ara> i'm trying to get my VGA driver and it is asking me about the version of the x-window
<ompaul> dbcalo, wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com
<kakei> does any one knows if a gamecube can be connected to the pc?
<cipher_> Hi folks, anyone have problems installing firefox 1.0.7 under kubuntu 5.10?
<nalioth> delltony: d/l a livecd. run livecd. start gparted
<delltony> well i ihave a live cd
<kakei> cipher_ it crash sometimes?
<Mabus06> Is it possible to have ubuntu installed on a usb drive?
<Xenguy> trappist: OK, so you installed the official nvidia drivers, not the DEBs
<cipher_> I'm getting complaints about not finding an art file, and a "find" error when I try to apt-get remove it.
<delltony> the thing is i never understood how to get a prompt from one
<crimsun> cipher_: it's as simple as using Adept to install the firefox package.
<trappist> Xenguy: yes
<cipher_> kakei: no, it seems to run OK, but the menu item hasn't been added--it seems like the install itself didn't go properly.
<kakei> no idea
<Epix> quake3 starts and runs fine, except my mouse is stuck in the topright corner when it starts and it *wont move*! when i kill it, I can move the mouse again. It used to work, but now it doesnt...
<cipher_> crimsun, is that any different on the backend than apt-get?
<Xenguy> trappist: alright, I'll have a look at that option then - tx
<ompaul> delltony, two ways click one of which is applications accessories terminal
<crimsun> cipher_: not really.
<trappist> Xenguy: it's easier to use the debs, though.
<ossie> guys what distro do u reccomend apart from ubuntu?
<cipher_> Yeah, I used apt-get install to install it, but it seems flakey.
<trappist> ossie: lfs
<ossie> cos im starting to think ubuntu is whack
<conrad_> Kovecses: unfortunately, it is not in my repositories (synaptics doesn't find it)
<UbuntuNewbie> I am also a control freak, is there any way to view all processes that run on startup.  Also, everyone is telling me that a firewall is not needed and viruses are not much of a problem with *nix, which is kinda hard to swallow but **great** if true!
<Xenguy> trappist: I'm sure it is, but those are not working for me, as I mentioned
<ossie> trappist, what is lfs?
<delltony> but i thought you COULDN'T gpart a active partition
<cipher_> UbuntuNewbie, I dunno who told you a firewall is unimportant, I don't agree.
<delltony> and when you run the livecd it would mount the partiton would it not?
<dbcalo> does this guide spell out what i would need to do? http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library-combined/l-fireboot.html
<cipher_> Personally I'm lazy so I use a h/w firewall.
<ompaul> ossie, linux from scratch but hey remember what to install when you think the rest is too hard
<sara_> i hate kpackage
<ossie> im getting random lockups, where i have to pull the plug
<ossie> ompaul, what u mean ???
<trappist> UbuntuNewbie: apt-get install bum and use bum to see startup services.  I recommend a firewall, but it's true there's not much point installing an antivirus unless you're running a mail server and want to protect windows users from them.
<conrad_> Kovecses: as you suggest alternatively, i'll try burning it as data cd and hope my dvd player picks it up
<delltony> and is gparted part of the breezy live cd?
<Epix> any ideas?
<ossie> i dont find ubuntu hard , its just unreliable and i think buggy
<delltony> i know on horay i had to download it
<MFen> mad_phoenix: AHA!  http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2005-September/002130.html
<crimsun> dbcalo: the two-phase boot describes the basic ideas, but it's not a verbatim guide.
<koro> Is there a way to let the language of the system be english but allow me to use spanish charset and keyboard?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: ok *now* i have a black screen :)
<trappist> ossie: #ubuntu is probably not the place to ask about what you should do when you decide ubuntu sucks.
<ompaul> ossie, when you want to come back we will still be here, and your random lockups are more likely to do with an ati or some other video card
<MFen> oh wait, here it comes
<ilred> hi to all
<mad_phoenix> MFen: wow what a strange bug
<ossie> i have installed nvidia
<Kovecses> fglrx baby
<UbuntuNewbie> ok, Cipher....then what is the Zone Alarm equivalent of a firewall for Ubuntu...I feel like I need a translator from Windows to Linux here.
<ossie> but i am using the suggestd drivers
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  i don't have cygwin installed, probably why i didn't run into that problem
<MFen> mad_phoenix: are you running a windows client too?
<Xenguy> ossie: did you use the DEBs then?
<mad_phoenix> yup
<ompaul> ossie you need to luck at a page I am about to get the bot to send you
<Kovecses> beep-media-player is pretty cool
<dbcalo> i think i'll try building another kernel. i have a 1gb jumpdrive i can dump it to. would that make it easier?
<ilred> i've problems with kaffeine and divx
<ompaul> !tell ossie about nvidia
<trappist> UbuntuNewbie: there's nothing quite like zone alarm for linux.  there's a newish project that tries pretty hard, but you're better off rethinking the way you look at firewalls.
<ossie> i have used the ones from apt-get and the ones from autamotix
<ilred> with gstreamer i've some error messages, with xine i've slow video
<MFen> mad_phoenix: anyway it makes sense in hindsight.  it includes cygwin's openssh in the distribution, but since i have one on the system, it tries to use that one first, but it can't, because the path to it is hardcoded incorrectly
<ossie> cheers for the bot  :
<ossie> :)
<delltony> so put in live cd let it boot up then hit terminal and hope gparted is on it? only live cds i have is warty and horay
<ilred> i use kubuntu breezy and fglrx
<mad_phoenix> MFen: well at least you located it
<MFen> y
<ompaul> ossie, that problem is due to the *nice* people in nvidia not allowing their full design spec out to the community to code good drivers, so ehh it is unfortunate but not really anything to do with ubuntu
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  i was just able to stream a divx avi file over to my windows client, and only on an 802.11b connection too!  :)
<UbuntuNewbie> Please explain, trappist...
<conrad_> Hikaru79: do you play go?
<ossie> ompaul, i had problems before i used this graphics card, i find ubntu a bit slow
<MFen> mad_phoenix: how far apart are the client and server?
<Xenguy> ompaul: I followed the first link, but it just locks up my box when trying to boot to X
<ossie> not as slow as suse, but still nto as fast as XP
<Hikaru79> conrad_, yes I do :)
<UbuntuNewbie> what do I need to rethink?
<Hikaru79> conrad_, I take it you do also? :) How strong are you?
<Kovecses> ossie, nvidia?
<mad_phoenix> well they're both university networks, but the windows box is on a lan and my linux laptop is on the wifi network....
<conrad_> Hikaru79: hehe, only 18 kyu
<ossie> and the hastle , dont get me wrong ive enjoyed learning all the linux stuff, but it just is a lot of hassle , cant even get my ipod to work properly
<ompaul> Xenguy, try >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << ossie when you have all the stuff on that page done if your still having problems that command may help you also
<MFen> so far this kicks the crap out of using the X protocol directly
<conrad_> Hikaru79: been downloading the hikaru no go animes
<crimsun> conrad_: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hikaru79> Ah =/
<ossie> that command has saved me a few times, when ive been at the black screen
<dbcalo> trappist, i have a 1gb jumpdrive i can dump the kernel to when building it from knoppix. would that make my life any easier?
<Epix> Why would my mouse not work in quake3?
<Epix> EVen when it worked!
<Epix> before.'
<Kovecses> ossie, linux will get better in the future
<Xenguy> ompaul: yes, I ran that already, but still no joy -- should I try installing the official drivers from nvidia do you think?
<ompaul> Xenguy, it is your box :) you have the link go for it
<ompaul> and make sure you get the right drivers :)
<crimsun> Epix: as I recall there's a DGA mouse setting you can toggle; check Google
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  one thing that suprised me however is that my cairo-enabled clearlooks CVS theme is broken over NX
<MFen> mad_phoenix: eh.
<mad_phoenix> ya, it's not a big deal
<MFen> mad_phoenix: what does having a cairo-enabled theme get you?
<mad_phoenix> animated checkboxes and progress bars, and i noticed that the Applications Places and System menus load faster
<mad_phoenix> just faster widgetry in general
<mad_phoenix> because it's rendered off my graphics card using glitz
<Xenguy> ompaul: well I would prefer to just apt-get of course - I don't understand why that has not worked, as this box is a pretty generic/on-board AMD box
<MFen> mad_phoenix: erm... and it surprises you that that doesn't work? :)
<dbcalo> i guess if all else fails i'll try running damn small linux from my usb drive or try installing gentoo from the minimal cd.
<Xenguy> Kovecses: did you get nvidia DEBs to work alright?
<mad_phoenix> MFen:  haha no, i guess not...but it does make me wonder about Gnome switching their backend to something that can't be compressed in X protocol
<mad_phoenix> MFen: that being said, it's still very very beta
<Kovecses> Xenguy, i dont have an Nvidia .... but i set them up for a friend without issues.... but it was a debian box
<mad_phoenix> if you can even call it that
<e-fonz> naliothe?
<redvelvet> how do I get my computer to operate on the tv
<e-fonz> -e
<kbrooks> See, I have this microsoft ps/2 mouse. When I plug it in, upon moving of the mouse, the cursor does not move
<conrad_> Hikaru79: do you know a good site to download the hikaru anime?
<kbrooks> Help me.
<Kibou> are there gonna be xorg 7 packages any time soon?
<Xenguy> Kovecses: can you point me to any instructions, or offer any pointers/tips?
<MFen> mad_phoenix: yeah, they might fix it then
<kbrooks> This is very, very, very urgent
<MFen> mad_phoenix: report a bug! :)
<Hikaru79> conrad_, there's a link to one on http://senseis.xmp.net
<cmatheson> !tell kbrooks about questions
<Hikaru79> Go look there.
<mad_phoenix> MFen: yes, its my civic duty
<crimsun> we need to add ESR's questions FAQ
<e-fonz> any one know (I am sure some1 does) how to open console in the right map?
<Mabus06> can someone help me find out if one motherboard uses the same ram as my current motherboard?
<Kovecses> kbrooks, buy a new mouse
<Kovecses> kbrooks, not everything is compatible with linux
<cmatheson> crimsun: yeah, it should be on topic... ubotu has it under 'questions' though
<redvelvet> does anyone know how I can use the s-video output on my video card?  nividia
<dbernar1> crimsun: to what?
<dbernar1> add it to what
<sara__> can i use the kbuntu install cd to repair a damaded kde desktop?
<cmatheson> redvelvet: hey read the READMEs in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx, i think it talks about tvout there... you have to edit your xorg.conf
<crimsun> dbernar1: it's moot; it's already in a factoid
<e-fonz> 05any one know (I am sure some1 does) how to open console in the right map?
<redvelvet> thanks, cmatheson
<dbernar1> !moot
<ubotu> dbernar1: What?
<dbernar1> !questions
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, questions is what #ubuntu exists for. Please help by asking good, clear questions. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is recommended reading
<dbernar1> Is that from esr?
<sara__> like as in to reinstall kde?
<conrad_> Hikaru79: that is dead, do you play on kgs?
<cmatheson> dbernar1: yes, note the ~esr
<Hikaru79> conrad_, yes. Compulsively so.
<Unity> what command do i issue to open the same X server that opens automatically after boot?
<dbernar1> heh
<Mabus06> can someone help me find out if one motherboard uses the same ram as my current motherboard?
<conrad_> hehe
<dbernar1> See I think I added that.
<vniki> hi all!
<cmatheson> Unity: install a display manager like [xkg] dm
<conrad_> Hikaru79: what is your rating?
<crimsun> conrad_: please migrate that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Unity> cmatheson, like if i closed the X on display 0, how do i open it again in the same way?
<Evil_Whisper> anyone here fimiliar with python?
<Hikaru79> conrad_, I'm around 6kyu
<Kovecses> Xenguy, im trying to recall what i did
<MFen> Evil_Whisper: yes
<kbrooks> Evil_Whisper, #python
<cmatheson> Unity: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Hikaru79> Evil_Whisper, I'm sorta competent. What's up?
<conrad_> crimsun: are we disturbing you?
<koro> Please help. In the console, i get correct spanish characters like  but accents don't work
<Kovecses> Xenguy, the ubuntu guide doesnt work for you
<mirak> hi
<crimsun> conrad_: it's offtopic
<cmatheson> conrad_: yes, go away please
<koro> my locale is es_AR.ISO blah blah
<koro> what could i do?
<e-fonz> any one know how i open console in the right directory?
<Unity> cmatheson, now, how would i open that up on dispay 1 instead of display 0?
<yurinachan> ^_^"
<mirak> I am looking for a dapper deboostrap script. My hoary install doesn't have it It should be in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/
<cmatheson> Unity: startx -- :1 i think
<cmatheson> e-fonz: what do you mean?
<crimsun> mirak: it would be silly for Hoary to have a debootstrap script for a flavor that doesn't exist at the time of its release.
<Xenguy> Kovecses: so far it does not; my box just freezes going into X
<dbcalo> is the kernel source on the breezy install cd?
<ara> can someone tell me how can i get to command line in linux?
<mirak> crimsun: maybe
<binarydigit> ara: open a terminal
<cmatheson> ara: log in...
<conrad_> Kovecses: do i have to compile tovid myself - i don't see it in repositories
<e-fonz> cmatheson:i need to repair a file with par2, but when i use the command it goes to the wrong directory
<conrad_> anyone?
<Epix> crimsun: no, the dga setting didnt help.
<crimsun> mirak: it's fairly straightforward to dist-upgrade Hoary->Dapper
<Xenguy> ara: or Ctrl-Alt-F3
<mirak> crimsun: but that doesn't make no sens, to upgrade some stuffs
<cmatheson> e-fonz: so 'cd' into the right directory
<crimsun> mirak: come again?
<mirak> crimsun: I don't want to dist upgrade. I did it and it failed anyway
<dbernar1> conrad_: /msg ubotu info tovid
<crimsun> Epix: did you consult the linuxgamers faq?
<ossie> anyone use a psp on their ubuntu box?
<Epix> crimsun: nope
<Unity> cmatheson, that opens a different kind of xserver
<mirak> crimsun: I want to do a clean install. I upgraded breezy from a copied partition
<conrad_> dbernarlL don't get it
<delltony> :( ok i put the live cd into the drive and booted and did like you said and went to terminal but there is no gparted as i figured there wouldn't be so how do i do this (please, help) thanks
<mirak> crimsun: so I didn't trashed my main install
<dbernar1> ubotu: tell conrad_ about ask the bot
<e-fonz> cmatheson: mmmm, i am new at this....................
<Unity> cmatheson, but thx anyway i think i can figure it out from here
<crimsun> mirak: what precisely are you attempting to accomplish?
<cmatheson> Unity: it's the exact same kind of xserver actually, what are you talking about?
<cmatheson> e-fonz: cd /to/the/path/you/want
<e-fonz> cmatheson: so the terminal does not open in the directory where i tried to open it?
<mirak> crimsun: I have a dual boot with two linux. So I already hve two partitions. I removed ubuntu breezy 64 bits to use dapper instead. So I want to a debootstrap
<Unity> cmatheson, it skips the login screen and goes directly to root's desktop
<Unity> cmatheson, maybe i need to put gdm as the client app or something?
<crimsun> mirak: wait, you _removed_ Breezy/amd64 and want to use Dapper/amd64?
<mirak> crimsun: I want to do a bootstrap because I already have a bunch of .debs from the failed upgrade and I have a not fast adsl, so I prefer use deboostrap and use what I alrady have
<mirak> crimsun: I want to use dapper x86
<cmatheson> Unity: so you want a login (gdm?) on :1?
<Unity> cmatheson, yes
<crimsun> mirak: you tried to dist-upgrade amd64 flavors (Breezy->Dapper)?
<mirak> crimsun: as I said I copied my breezy x86 over the old amd64 partition
<ossie> im loosing faith , gotta pull the plug again, this time k3b wont allow me to clean reboot
<mirak> crimsun: I tried to upgrade it to dapper but it failed because of dependencies.
<cmatheson> Unity: ok, that's not going to be entirely trivial because gdm doesn't like two instances of itself running at the same time... i would suggest trying some gnome-specific channels
<crimsun> mirak: if you tried to dist-upgrade amd64 flavors, you can't install those debs in your Breezy->Dapper/i386
<mirak> crimsun: so I though I could do a clean install instead getting a headeach fixing the deps :)
<mirak> crimsun: I erased it
<mirak> I just need the dapper scripts. Maybe I could find them inside a deboostrap dapper package ?
<mirak> crimsun:
<Unity> cmatheson, ok thx
<delltony> :(
<crimsun> mirak: of course, just install that package (but beware of dependencies)
<Kovecses> java-package ... i love this friggin app
<cmatheson> Unity: good luck
<ph8> my friends out-of-the-box ubuntu has a nice splash screen where all the sorts of configuration network interfaces... [ok]  stuff appears, mine just does it in plaintext - anyone know how to enable it?
<mirak> crimsun:  think I will just extract it
<dbernar1> hey, I figured out how to add a windows computer to a samba domain, just ask me if you need anything.;)
<enkrav_> Hello, I know ubuntu does not care about Abi compatibility with other distros, but does it make an effort to assure a package built for, say 5.4 does run on later versions like 6.10 ?
<hardbop200> hello all, I need a free ftp server that can handle a pretty decent volume - what do you suggest?  I've seen ncftp, but it is not free.
<crimsun> enkrav_: no
<ph8> proftpd?
<Kovecses> enkrav, well they will have the same package built for them both
<crimsun> enkrav_: we've had too many transitions to be able to ensure that.
<trappist> enkrav_: changes to gcc and glibc make that infeasible
<cmatheson> hardbop200: i like vsftpd
<hardbop200> ph8:  I'll check it out.
<hardbop200> cmatheson:  I've heard about vsftpd; does it perform okay?
<Epix> crimsun: where would i find this faq?
<cmatheson> hardbop200: hmm, i've only used it for mirroring linux repos for local installs here at work... it's been great for that... but i haven't used it for anything super high-volume
<mirak> I have seen .udeb in the repository, that's new ? :D
<Kovecses> crimsun, where are you from
<Unity> cmatheson, and another thing, the second gnome desktop doesn't have the same widget theme
<crimsun> Epix: search for "linux game icculus faq"
<hardbop200> cmatheson:  well, "high volume" for me would be 6k a second on an internal network, but *constant*
<crimsun> Kovecses: SE USA, why?
<Kovecses> crimsun, are you a dev?
<crimsun> Kovecses: I'm a MOTU
<Kovecses> crimsun, whats that?
<crimsun> (we maintain the universe & multiverse packages)
<trappist> master of the universe
<cmatheson> Unity: yeah that's going to be sticky... gdm reads it's theme and stuff from /etc/gdm/* iirc, but there isn't any way of specifying alternate config files afaik
<cmatheson> hardbop200: i don't think that should be a problem
<ph8> my friends out-of-the-box ubuntu has a nice splash screen where all the sorts of configuration network interfaces... [ok]  stuff appears, mine just does it in plaintext - anyone know how to enable it?
<hardbop200> cmatheson:  thanks for the suggestion, I'll definately try it out.
<ompaul> ph8, what version are you using?
<Kovecses> crimsun, well i appreciate your work... thank you
<ph8> latest breezy
<crimsun> Kovecses: everyone has a hand it in, not the least of it all of us as users
<delltony> anyone know if there is a tivo desktop for linux ?
<cmatheson> crimsun: so i sorta want to get involved w/ this whole MOTU business but everytime i start looking into it i'm never sure what to work on... is there like a definite list of tasks that need doing or something?
<trappist> delltony: mythtv
<delltony> oh really?
<delltony> thanks
<ompaul> ph8, it should just work in that case - have you done something funny like change the way the network connects?
<crimsun> cmatheson: wiki/MOTU is a decent starting point. Currently we're working on merges from Sid
<trappist> delltony: it's not tivo, which is proprietary, but it serves a similar purpose
<ph8> it's not just the network interfaces line
<ph8> i mean all the startup junk
<hunger> Any grub profi here? I can't manage to install it into my bootsector.
<ph8> * checking disk partition * starting samba things like that
<delltony> as long as i can transfer my stuff over thats all i want
<ompaul> ph8, did you upgrade from 5.04 or something?
<crimsun> cmatheson: #ubuntu-motu is the place to ask.
<ph8> it's about 40+ items down the screen
<delltony> i appreciate it
<ph8> yes i've upgraded from hoary
<trappist> hunger: is your boot partition xfs?
<hunger> trappist: Nope. It is mounted on /mnt/boot with /boot being a symlink into that.
<ompaul> ph8, it is there at the start of the boot?
<olarilole> hi there
<Unity> cmatheson, sry, yet another related question, when i specify a config file using -config special.conf, startx complains that it couldn't move the old log file in /var/logs and then dies
<cmatheson> crimsun: cool, thanks
<olarilole> does anyone manage to control the wireless lan LED on an asus A6 or alike under ubuntu?
<trappist> hunger: are you doing this in a chroot?
<olarilole> the one for the mail notification is easy to handle
<visik7> why ubuntu set /dev/hda1 (an ntfs partition) unradable by the user ?
<cmatheson> Unity: hmm, i've never had this problem... does it tell you which log file it can't move?
<hunger> trappist: Nope.
<crimsun> visik7: mount it with umask=022
<olarilole> the one for the wireless should handle pretty much in the same way
<olarilole> but it doesn't
<trappist> hunger: so, what happens when you try
<hunger> trappist: I need to share one partition between several distros.
<cmatheson> hunger: which partition?
<hunger> trappist: grub-install fails since /boot is a symlink
<hunger> cmatheson: The boot partition.
<Unity> killed the wrong X...
<olarilole> LEDs on an asus laptop
<olarilole> anyone?
<ossie> anyone reccommend a tool link system restore on xp, so that i can take a snapshot of my current configureation?
<crimsun> ossie: norton ghost
<Mabus06> XP, ossie? Try another channell.
<hunger> trappist: Setup in the grub shell fails as well (I think I am doing something wrong there).
<olarilole> have  cool script for the email one but can't make the wireless one work
<Mabus06> Like, oh, I dunno... #xp
<ossie> cheers crimsun
<cmatheson> hunger: i don't *think* that would be a problem, although i'v never tried... i usually just let each distro hadnle their own /boot
<delltony> trappist, which conf should i use if i just have a home network and nly wanting to use it like tivo desktop?
<sureshot> how does one tell if gcc is installed on ubuntu gnome
<koro> I have problems with my spanish keyboard, in console it shows the characters correctly but when i try to type accents it doesn't work
<koro> any ideas how to fix that?
<cmatheson> sureshot: you could try running 'gcc' and see if it works
<hunger> cmatheson: The only problem I see so far is that I can not get grub to install properly.
<trappist> hunger: have you tried --root-directory=/mnt/boot
<sureshot> duh
<mad_phoenix> sureshot: open a terminal and type gcc, if it's a recognized command then you have it
<crimsun> sureshot: it's not installed by default. You probably want the 'build-essential' package.
<sureshot> thanks
<ph8> ompaul: Yes, but there's no nice screen around it
<mad_phoenix> sureshot: otherwise sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Unity> cmatheson, /var/log/Xorg.0.log to /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, i assume because the currently running X is holding onto that file
<cmatheson> hunger: well you should only need grub on one of the partitions right?
<Kovecses> sureshot, apt-get install build-essential
<trappist> delltony: I dunno, I haven't used mythtv in a long time
<sureshot> newbie as you can tell
<hunger> cmatheson: I'd use one boot partition for each linux, too, but on my laptop there is just not enough partitions to go around:-)
<hunger> cmatheson: Yes.
<Kovecses> sureshot, what do you need gcc for?
<cmatheson> hunger: oooh, yeah, try sharing them that would be interesting... just don't let each distro's install blow away the other distros files
<hunger> cmatheson: I want ubuntu to "manage" grub. Unfortunately I can not get it grub installed from ubuntu with /boot being a symlink:-(
<hunger> cmatheson: That is why I mounted the boot partition on /mnt/boot.
<ompaul> ph8, I upgraded a couple of the boxes here and I got the new artwork along the way, pop the contents of your  /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<koro> alguien habla espanol?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ossie> i wish i could show u guys how my computer is behaving
<hunger> cmatheson: /boot is a symlink into that partition (like /mnt/boot/ubuntu)
<sureshot> trying to run gampas it aborts on run
<cmatheson> hunger: hmm, that is trouble.. it doesn't like that huh?
<hunger> cmatheson: Exactly.
<hunger> cmatheson: So far I thought I had had a pretty good idea;-)
<trappist> ossie: random lockups are almost always hardware issues, usually heat-related.
<ossie> cant even copy a file to my psp, it just hangs half way threw
<ossie> its not just the lockups
<ossie> nothing seems to work correctly
<cmatheson> hunger: i'm not familiar enough w/ how the install works... but what happens if you just mount your boot partition on /boot instead of /mnt/boot and then symlinking it?
<Kovecses> mandriva makes me puke
<trappist> ossie: when something like that happens, run 'dmesg' and see if there's anything relevant at the end
<veriz> hello :)
<Unity> does anyone know how to change the welcome screen's language back to default (english usa)?
<trappist> Kovecses: no distro-bashing please
<Epix> crimsun: nothing on that FAQ that could help.
<Kovecses> hello veriz
<ph8> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6235
<cmatheson> Unity: hmm, not sure, it works for me
<ph8> ompaul ^
<Kovecses> trappist, sorry
<ph8> obviously that cdrom shouldn't be there, how odd
<ompaul> ph8, on it already :-)
<Unity> cmatheson, ok thx
<hunger> cmatheson: Then it complains about my LVM root partition not having a proper bios mapping. Might only be a warning though.
<sureshot> kocesces did you get me post i am using gambas trying to get it to run a simple little program
<cmatheson> hunger: yeah, i haven't played around w/ lvm yet, so i'm not too clear on that
<ompaul> ph8, as you say, put a # infront of your friend and mine mr CDROM and do your dist upgrade thing
<ompaul> ph8, seen the note from the bot :-)
<Kovecses> can anybody help me with bug #15634 ... or at least tell me if it is dangerous
<olarilole> koro: setxkblayout is the solution for all kbd probs
<ph8> nothing upgraded
<hunger> cmatheson: You should! LVM is the coolest thing since they invented sliced bread.
<ph8> i have a feeling the cdrom was a late addition
<Kovecses> what makes lvm better?
<olarilole> koro: i had the same prob before (not spanish kbd though)
<ompaul> ph8, like it is after the breezy days?
<cmatheson> hunger: haha, yeah, it's on my todo list for my next install... it sounds way hot (i started getting really interested in it when i started playing around w/ xen)
<ompaul> ph8, how could that have happened
<olarilole> koro: KORO!!! sorry
<delltony> trappist, hope you don't mind me asking this question since i have asked it before today wth no real luck do you have experience resizing partition in linux? i have a live cd but obviously i don't know what i'm doinig cause i booted it went to terminal and went to gparted but gparted is not there so i have no idea how to resize
<olarilole> it's setxkbmap
<hunger> cmatheson: I had to switch the internal HD of my laptop recently... It was a matter of a couple of commands to move everything to an USB disk (while I keept working on the laptop!).
<Xenguy> How can I verify whether I am running a 386 or else a 686 kernel (default breezy  install) ?
<hunger> cmatheson: You got Xen working?
<Unity> cmatheson, ok i sorta solved it. it works as root. thx for your help
<mjr> Xenguy, uname -a
<Kovecses> Xenguy, uname -r
<Epix> crimsun: any more ideas?
<mjr> Xenguy, by default you'll have 386, tho
<Kovecses> Xenguy, or -a
<olarilole> try something like $ setxkbmap -layout 'es'
<Kovecses> brb
<cmatheson> hunger: yeah, but it was on a debian box
<olarilole> koor: or even  $ setxkbmap -layout 'es' -type 'pc105'
<Xenguy> Kovecses mjr OK, so uname -r gives: 2.6.12-9-386
<cmatheson> Unity: ok cool, hope you can get that all going
<Xenguy> mjr: yes, as I suspected, this is 386 then
<mad_phoenix> is there a big difference between the 386 and 686 kernels/
<mad_phoenix> ?
<crimsun> Epix: not off the top of my head, no
<cmatheson> mad_phoenix: i haven't ever really been able to *notice* a difference, but if anything needs to be optimized for your arch, it is probably the kernel
<ossie> i found that 686 was a lot better with my hyperthreading cpu
<pashaw> mad_phoenix,   most people coiuldnt tell the different
<hunger> cmatheson: I'm fighting on getting a xen kernel that is as close to the ubuntu one as possible... but the linux repository of Xen is not really well maintained:-(
<Epix> crimsun: reboot?
<mad_phoenix> thats what i figured, i dont think i'd notice on my p4-mobile
<ph8> ompaul: Not sure, possibly when i put an ubuntu livecd in there
<ph8> i don't remember why tbh
<ph8> but it's gone now
<paolob> Hi all
<ph8> And i still have no pretty load screen
<cmatheson> hunger: yeah, it's a mess... we're having problems w/ that at work here too as well (i play w/ it on a debian box, but our production has to be mandrake :( .. getting the right kernel can be a struggle)
<ph8> I can customise grub fine
<ph8> i'm running 2.6.12-9 if that makes any difference
<ompaul> ph8, does not make sense - apt-get update << first then >>  apt-get distupgrade and see if you get anything
<ph8> and its' just plain between grub and gdm starting
<gerald> how do I make my windows partition (sda3) to be read by non super user?
<ph8> i'm done that
<ph8> i'm already running breezy
<Kovecses> gerald, add user to fstab
<trappist> that's gotta be the single most FAQ in here
<ompaul> ph8, have you done it today?
<Epix> crimsun: reinstall?
<ph8> no, ages ago
<ph8> this is just something that's been bothering me
<ompaul> ph8, okay well lets do it now
<mcjerry> gerald what dir is the widows part?
<ph8> do what?
<ompaul> ph8,  apt-get update << first then >>  apt-get distupgrade
<ph8> i've done that today
<ossie> this is soooo fast, only takes an eternity to copy 800 meg file from my scsi 7200k drive , so fast about 20 mins and im still waiting
<gerald> in /media
<ph8> about 5 minutes ago when you asked me before
<Kovecses> gerald, fstab
<conrad_> do i have to have a password to be able to offer private chat?
<mike-e> is there an official list of repositories favored by people using ubuntu breezy?
<mike-e> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<I_Am_> help
<Kovecses> gerald, under options.. you see how like your cdrom drive says user... do that for the windows part
<I_Am_> how do i change a read only file
<ossie> ive got dual xeon 2.80 ghz, 1gig of high speed ram, and my machine is running like dog doo
<ph8> any ideas ompaul?
<ompaul> ph8, your answer was not clear - however with this info in mind, your problem is beyond me - are you getting any errors for apt-get udpate?
<mad_phoenix> I Am: man chmod
<ph8> no, i updated to breezy a long time ago
<crimsun> Epix: I doubt a reinstall will help
<mad_phoenix> I Am: but you probably want to do sudo chmod a+rwx [filename] 
<ph8> this is something that's been bothering me for a while
<kyncani> Hi, i'm looking for a backup solution, as dar seems to be very long to create an incremental archive. Any suggestion ?
<I_Am_> i need to alter my windows boot.ini and gedit only views it as a read only
<Kovecses> gerald, does that make any sense
<conrad_> crimsun: do i need a password to be able to request private chats?
<mcjerry> gerald add "/dev/sda1 /media ntfs umask=0222 0 0' to your fstab where sda1 is partition 1 change if necessary then 'mount -a'
<Tachyon> I'm trying to install an Epson Stylus CX-3800.  There's no Stylus CX-3800 driver available under the menu.  Does anyone know where I can get one?  Or will another one do?
<trappist> I_Am_: ntfs?
<winterhawk> hey guys... I gotta say after years of running BSD (and still running it on 2 boxes) I'm running ubuntu on my laptop because it 'just works'.  Great job, guys.
<I_Am_> yea
<bluefrog-10> kyncani, apt-get backuppc
<mad_phoenix> I Am: well, you're not going to necessarilly be able to write to the windows filesystem
<ossie> sorry guys, to burst any bubbles here , but im going back to suse, this is just insane
<paolob> Anyone knows if there is something binary available for conexant AccessRunner pci-dsl modem for ubuntu? thank you!
<ompaul> ph8, you are missing the point, I am asking about today I don't care when you did it are there any outstanding issues that apt is highlighting also >>sudo apt-get upgrade<< may be of use
<ossie> not much of this os works
<trappist> I_Am_: that's as good as it's going to get.  no ntfs write support in linux
<Kovecses> ossie, whats the problem?
<I_Am_> so you can't change that file?
<ph8> for gods sake paul i'm not an idiot
<conrad_> ossie: have fun, say hi to the gecko for me
<trappist> I_Am_: unless you want to use captive
<Tachyon> ossie: It could be worse.  You could be going back to Windows. :D
<ph8> i run apt-get updates and upgrades regularly
<I_Am_> captive?
<hunger> trappist: Hah! The --root-directory hint brought me one step closer to a working grub install!
<gerald> do I have to reboot for changes to occur?
<trappist> hunger: awesome
<conrad_> I love that gecko
<kyncani> bluefrog-10: well, i did not like this {all must go through a web interface} thing with backuppc
<mad_phoenix> I Am: that's not true, you can write to ntfs, but its dodgy and you essentially need to fsck the entire disk when you're done to check for inconsistencies...but you can do it using beta ntfstools
<ossie> i might actually go back to windows, its much less hassle, i hate to say it but it s true
<Kovecses> ossie, some people are better off on different distros... thats why there is so many
<ompaul> ph8, thank you, and there are no outstanding issues, and your not running usplash
<bluefrog-10> kyncani, too bad...
<ossie> but i like ubuntu
<Kovecses> windows is WAY more of a hassle for me
<crimsun> !tell conrad_ about register
<ossie> its just not doing simple tasks
<Kovecses> like?
<pashaw> ossie,   good luck   Ubuntu will still be here when you wish to try again
<I_Am_> even if i have that windows partition mounted i still can't write to it?
<kakei> no idea
<kakei> does any one knows if a gamecube can be connected to the pc?
<crimsun> conrad_: you need to be identified to query (priv msg) on Freenode
<ph8> oo, usplash - let me check
<ossie> this si my 3 install of ubuntu
<conrad_> crimsun: who should tell me? can you not
<kyncani> bluefrog-10: thanks anyway :)
<I_Am_> i'm pretty sure i have downloaded some mp3's and stored them there
<ossie> but i dont think i will be coming back if i leave this time
<mcjerry> gerald: no reboot necessary
<crimsun> conrad_: I just had the bot send you instructions.
<conrad_> crimsun: how? where?
<conrad_> ok
<hunger> trappist: Of only I wouldn't need to enter the complete grub configuration each time I boot, then I think I'll be satisfied with my solution;-)
<conrad_> ossie: what can be so difficult? what kind of computer do you have?
<mcjerry> gerald: pm me
<Unity> does anyone know how to set the welcome screen language?
<ompaul> ph8, like you I am at a loss, your initial answers left me confused, which is why I broke it down to baby steps, if you care to hang around a while I will go play with some software and see if I can find the trigger you need
<ossie> its not me its this ubuntu honeslty
<conrad_> ossie: i installed breezy and everything works
<Kovecses> ossie, well it seems to work for all of us
<pashaw> ossie,   now your being silly
<conrad_> ossie: have you used ubuntuguide.org ?
<ossie> its all working, crashes now and then proably due to my nvidia
<gerald> are you sure I add /dev/sda1 and not /media/sda1?
<Kovecses> omg
<conrad_> ossie: i use nvidia!
<trappist> ossie: don't you think if it was the distro we'd all be having these issues and the distro would have failed long ago?
<ossie> its just simple thigns like copying a file to my psp , takes an eternity
<ossie> trying to get my ipod to work in gtkpod is a big hassle
<mirak> crimsun: I have a bunch of .deb file resulting from a failed dist-upgrade to dapper. I was wondering if I can reuse them by just puting them into the apt archive folder
<conrad_> ossie: sounds like windows is the one for you then
<sethk> ossie, well, windows is really better for some people
<crimsun> mirak: does the architecture match (i386)?
<ossie> nah, will probably go back to ubuntu
<sethk> ossie, administering a multiuser o/s is difficult
<mirak> crimsun: sure
<ossie> nah, will probably go back to suse
<crimsun> mirak: then yes
<Kovecses> ossie, do you use gnome in suse
<mcjerry> gerald : can you pm me? register your nick and pm me
<ossie> i dont mind the hassle , but hti sis getting ridiculous
<mirak> crimsun: I was wondering if the files are referenced or if it just picks them into the cache
<ossie> no i use Kde in suse
<gerald> how do I register my nick?
<pashaw> ossie,   i think you should    what you learn there may help you redo Ubuntu later
<crimsun> mirak: they're downloaded and stashed in cache
<veriz> Anyone know how i can bring webpages to my server?
<veriz> Like from other server
<ph8> ompaul: usplash is starting at the same runlevels as gdm
<ompaul> ph8, okay first up the boot up manager program (bum who thinks up these names) is it installed?
<ossie> wwooo hoo, cant take a bit of critiscm
* yahaa_swe prefers dualboot
<ompaul> ahh
<mcjerry> gerald: in FreeNode Servier window type /msg Nickserv Register
<Unity> veriz, copy them into the document root
<Kovecses> i used gnome for ever... used kde 3.5 for about a month.. to see what all the hype was about... then came right back to gnome
<ompaul> ph8, it should :-/
<Unity> veriz, you can maybe get them with httrack
<conrad_> pashaw: i doubts it rpm and deb are so different . ap-get and yast
<Tachyon> Anyone have insight into my printer question? :)  I'm just wondering if a non-CX-3800 driver will work, and if not, where I might find one for the printer.
<ossie> im just pointing out my issues
<veriz> Unity: httrack ?
<pashaw> ossie,   i honestly like SuSe    just prefer debian way
<ph8> "Manager Program" ?
<conrad_> i love SUSE too, was my first love, but have to admit that apt-get is easier
<ossie> ubuntu is better to use, just im finding it buggy
<Unity> veriz, httrack mirrors webservers
<Kovecses> ossie, so go use suse .. and stop whining
<Kovecses> i like ubuntu and fedora
<ossie> im not whining, im just airing my opinion
<veriz> Unity: like if i want to set www.asdasd.com into my server what should i do?
<ph8> ompaul:  "Manager Program"?
<ossie> hope that isnt warrant to be kicked
<ZeroIRC> Hey, how do I setup Sendmail?
<pashaw> ossie,    this isnt the opinion channel  is a support channel  you know that
<Kovecses> ossie, i was only kidding :)] 
<mcjerry> gerald-volt: i sent you a pm, i have a suggestion to make regarding your fs mount
<ossie> gang up on me is it ;)
<ompaul> ph8, the program I was referring to (gtk ap: sudo apt-get install bum) is no longer of interest to me as you have "id"ed the fact that usplash should be starting: try this >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash<< it is unfortunate there is only one way to test :)
<gerald-volt> wait
<gerald-volt> give me a sec
<ossie> i might stay on ubuntu just to come in here everyday and whine about my problems ;)
<Unity> veriz, `httrack www.asdasd.com` and then copy all those files into your server's document root
<ossie> im finding it very cathartic
<Unity> veriz, i don't know if this is the cleanest solution though
<Kovecses> ossie, are you from austraila?
<ph8> that exited with no output ompaul
<ossie> nope :)
<ph8> i'm assuming that's normal
<ompaul> ph8, as do I
<mcjerry> gerald-volt: i wouldn't mount /dev/sda3 /media i would instead mkdir /mnt/windows and then /dev/sda3 /mnt/windows
<Some_Body> hm, my amd64 computer won't detect the ubuntu boot disk
<cliebow_> where does the wallpaper for a nautilus session actually live?
<ph8> i'll reboot in an hour or so and let you know, downloading things atm
<veriz> Unity: you mean just into /root directory?
<Kovecses> ossie, yah i guess that would be aussie
<Unity> veriz, no
<Some_Body> I set it so the bios will detect the cd-rom first, but it still won't
<ossie> nah its my real name
<Kovecses> is it
<Kovecses> i kinda like that name
<ompaul> ph8, message me I most likley will not be watching the screen
<gerald-volt> so you mean link /media/sda3 to /mnt/windows?
<Unity> veriz, look at your webserver's config te find out where the documents go
<Kovecses> Kovecses is my name
<ossie> i might go for the dapper kernel next , watch out then ill be screaming in hear
<Unity> veriz, /root is root's homedir
<Some_Body> I also set the cd-rom as the master, and the hard disk as slave after the initial attempt failed
<Some_Body> knowing it would do nothing
<Some_Body> but...er...any suggestions?
<ph8> cheers
<mcjerry> gerald-volt: think you need to check to see if there is a /media/sda3 ...... never saw that.....should be a /dev/sda3.......ls to check
<gerald-volt> NO
<gerald-volt> sorry for caps
<Kovecses> Some_Body, use a boot floppy
<anna> hello, could someone please tell me how to use unace?
<ossie> yes i think i might try to the dapper kernel before i jum the ubuntu ship
<gerald-volt> i have /media/sda3
<gerald-volt> that's my windows partition
<gerald-volt> I can read it when I'm root
<Ribs> anna: tried typing 'man unace' ?
<yahaa_swe> ossie, you are now wanted dead or alive by the ubuntu mafia :P
<ossie> ehehhehe
* ompaul wonders if we can hack the kernel for users called ossie that they can't get internet access for port 6667 :-)
<Some_Body> will a floppy hold 320+ mb?
<ossie> i bet i am, i believe that
<anna> Ribs in the terminal?
<ossie> hehehe
<mcjerry> gerald-volt, then is it already mounted in your fstab?
<Ribs> anna: yes
<Kovecses> Some_Body, no a boot floppy
<gerald-volt> and in /dev
<gerald-volt> i don't have anything called sda3
<ompaul> ossie, sorry bud, but think about it, the rest of the world is wrong and your right?
<gerald-volt> yea
<crimsun> ossie: Dapper's kernel depends on a lot of infrastructure that Breezy lacks.
<trappist> anna: unace x file.ace I think
<gerald-volt> it works
<ossie> yeah i find that alot , heheheheheh
<gerald-volt> it's just that I want the user gerald to be able to read that partition as  well
<gerald-volt> /dev/sda3       /media/sda3     ntfs    user,gerald        0       0
<gerald-volt> do I just do that?
<hunger> trappist: Heureka! Works now! Thanks for your hint!
<conrad_> i cant wait for the Dapper Duck either
<trappist> hunger: rockin
<gerald-volt> before, the options was just default
<anna> thank you, ill try this..
<Ribs> gerald-volt: I think it's just 'users'
<gerald-volt> k
<ompaul> drake
<Ribs> gerald-volt: you can't list the users in the fstab file
<ossie> i think i had exagerated expectations of linux in general
<conrad_> or is it Drake, hehe
<Kovecses> duck?
<mcjerry> gerald-volt: do you have ubuntu-desktop up?
<ph8> who knows anything about configuring an imap server? I'm running courier via xinetd and some users can create folders with subfolders but not delete them, some can create folders without subfolders but delete them etc
<Fanskapet> aagh.. damn you gentoo! bleh
<Ribs> gerald-volt: It's either 'user' or 'users', I'm not sure.
<Some_Body> what's wrong with gentoo?
<gerald-volt> it's user
<gerald-volt> according to the other options
<Kovecses> Fanskapet, gentoo?... gentoo is cool
<dennis999> What's a good file splitter for 4 gig+ files?
<Ribs> gerald-volt: But that only controls who can mount the volume, not who can read/write it
<Fanskapet> Some_Body, something strange :)
<hunger> trappist: Now I only need to patch the linux-image install script that insists on putting the wrong kernel entries into menu.lst;-)
<conrad_> Drake/Duck; who cares as long as its Daper
<ompaul> Some_Body, nothing the people in the other chat room will tell you
<yahaa_swe> Some_Body, its installation is a biatch
<gerald-volt> oh
<rukk> has anybody noticed that the latest version of firefox has a broken download box?
<Fanskapet> Some_Body, http://pastebin.com/480677
<Some_Body> well, if you do a stage 1...
<gerald-volt> well then how do I make it so that I can read it
<Epix> ok, wtf, my mouse wont work in quake3. I have reinstalled and rebooted. IT just stays in the upper left hand corner. Why?! I cant find any info at all on this! It even worked a while ago, and I have made NO changes to my q3config since! Help!
<rukk> as in, nothing shows up at all in the download box, but it downloads fine?
<ossie> dapper has in built support for the ITE raid card doesnt it , with this one i recompiled to include it , maybe ive made it buggy in the proccess
<Kovecses> i like gentoo... but ubuntu "just works"
<Fanskapet> Some_Body tell me if you see any error in that init.d file :)
<trollducky> conrad, 'Dapper' heh
<ompaul> conrad_, a drake is an interesting word put it with the word dragon into google or some such
<Fanskapet> Kovecses, hummz well if it works yes :)
<gerald-volt> so uuhh
<gerald-volt> what do I do?
<Kovecses> Fanskapet, so why are you in #ubuntu
<mcjerry> gerald-volt: goto system/admiistration/disk
<gerald-volt> gentoo has lots of good docs
<Fanskapet> Kovecses, becouse im also a ubuntu user?
<gerald-volt> i'm not using gnome
<gerald-volt> i'm using fvwm
<Kovecses> Fanskapet, ahh
<Sika_> hello guys, i like to install my ubuntu to external usb2.0 hd.. after first reboot following comes up: ALERT! /dev/sdb1 does not exist. Dropping to shell - any advice to newbie ?
<ompaul> gentoo and ancient african word for too much time on my hands :)
<Fanskapet> Kovecses why are you in #ubuntu ?
<marc_> does anyone here play World of Warcraft? I could use alittle help with the mouse issue - I've been trying the workaround but i cant seem to get it to work
<Kovecses> Fanskapet, to talk trash to you :)
<gerald-volt> haha
<crimsun> gerald-volt: you need to mount it with umask=022
<anna> trappist sorry, it does not work :(
<Fanskapet> nice nice :)
<gerald-volt> how do I do that
<crimsun> gerald-volt: you probably want nls=utf8, too
<trappist> Sika_: that's not going to work.  the kernel modules necessary to mount a usb hard drive aren't available at boot time.  you'll need to build your own kernel (or your own initrd) to fix it.
<Fanskapet> and init.d scripts should not differ from ubuntu anyhow..
<Fanskapet> bleh.. can't understand what's wrong with the crap
<avgasse> I installed Xubuntu
<Xenguy> nvidia: I am assuming that 'GeForce6100' is not an "older card", and so I do not need the 'legacy' drivers -- does this sound correct?
<gerald-volt> hold on
<gerald-volt> i gotta log off
<ossie> well guys , im off sorry if i caused any offense, i will be back later to get some more advice on getting ubuntu working properly, NONE HACK ME NOW BE GOOD
<gerald-volt> brb
<Fanskapet> I can run it successfully with eg. /etc/init.d/blabla start
<avgasse> what init script do I modify to tell Ubuntu to start xfce?
<Sika_> trappist: ok, thx
<Xenguy> er, nvidia question: I am assuming that 'GeForce6100' is not an "older card", and so I do not need the 'legacy' drivers -- does this sound correct?
<yahaa_swe> ossie, take care now, bye bye then xD
<aris[doritos] > i'd say yes
<aris[doritos] > just try Xenguy
<Fanskapet> but not at boot-time using rc-update add blabla default.. then i just get echo'ed "Usage: /etc/init.d/$NAME {start|stop|restart}" at boot-time.. really strange.
<Fanskapet> beats me why
<Xenguy> aris[doritos] : try what?
<crimsun> avgasse: none. Just select Xfce4 from the Sessions menu in GDM.
<aris[doritos] > try the non-legacy before trying legacy ones
<Florob> Xenguy: GeForce6100 is not an older card.
<crimsun> avgasse: I presume you have the 'xfce4' package installed from universe.
<yan> I have sime problems : how can i change the sources of synaptic?
<Kovecses> Fanskapet, what are you adding
<yan> some*
<Xenguy> Florob: thanks
<avgasse> no, I installed xubuntu-desktop
<cliebow_> Maine1
<Fanskapet> Kovecses, http://pastebin.com/480677
<Xenguy> aris[doritos] : already tried that
<avgasse> I don't have a login manager
<Fanskapet> Kovecses, starting a vnc session at boot.
<avgasse> I don't use gdm, I think
<yan> I have some problems : how can i change the sources of synaptic?
<yan> I have some problems : how can i change the sources of synaptic?
<Fanskapet> also have a even more simpler script starting a screen with irssi on the user fanskapet
<yan> I have some problems : how can i change the sources of synaptic?
<gerald-volt> ok
<gerald-volt> I think I got it tow ork
<Fanskapet> works starting as root manually but at boot-time.. the same result.
<Kovecses> Fanskapet, dude look at that code... that should explain everything
<gerald-volt> I just unmounted my windows partition
<aris[doritos] > yan, don't spam
<gerald-volt> and then ran this line
<gerald-volt> mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Florob> Xenguy: actually the package description says that anything newer then GF2 is not old
<trappist> yan: we heard you the third time
<aris[doritos] > actually, if you can't find out how to use the source packages and ask the question in loop
<yan> ok sorry
<aris[doritos] > you have no business in changing them
<Fanskapet> Kovecses, i have been staring at it for almost 1 1/2 hour :) and some documentation :) probably not enough
<Fanskapet> but i don't get what's wrong :)
<aris[doritos] > what are you going to change ?
* yahaa_swe wonder what "Fanskapet" possibly could mean :P
<trappist> yan: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yan> 10x
<mcjerry> gerald-volt: i thought you said it was sda1 but if you got it to mount cool....
<Kovecses> yan, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kovecses> yan, or go here
<gerald-volt> sorry if I said sda1
<BoukenPink> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 <- Is there a way I can do this but split the resulting archive into parts that could be burned on to CD? :3
<avgasse> so, how do I tell Ubuntu to skip the console and go right to xfce4?
<Kovecses> yan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<yan> ok 1thatnk u ill try
<Fanskapet> yahaa_swe, damn nuisance is the accurate translation :)
<Kovecses> avgasse, well you could install a login mamager
<Kovecses> avgasse, or add it to xinitrc
<avgasse> what would be the "lightest" login manager then?
<yahaa_swe> Fanskapet, :D
<Kovecses> avgasse, xdm
<mike-e> hmm upgrade went relatively smooth.
<john_> I suddenly can not access the network configuration dialog in breezy? anyone got any ideas?
<aris[doritos] > login + startx
<pashaw> mike-e,   haha famous last words
<mike-e> yeah no kidding
<avgasse> xinitrc is for when X is already started...
<Some_Body> well, I'm going to hope I screwed up the burning process for the cd, and download ubuntu again
<LFA> hi
<Kovecses> avgasse, it will start xfce for you though
<aris[doritos] > i updated a laptop from debian to breezy server ;p and it worked fine
<aris[doritos] > alos updated the hoary of my gf, I just had issues with nvidia-legacy
<john_> anyone know that "lo" is on the network interfaces?
<avgasse> but it won't start X for me
<Hikaru79> john, it's the loopback local address. It's always there, don't worry about it.
<aris[doritos] > john_, loopback. it's your own computer
<Hikaru79> Should be on 127.0.0.1
<john_> well something strange is happening....
<hunger> john_: It is used so that your computer can talk to itself.
<Hikaru79> john_, what is it?
<aris[doritos] > trying to tcpdump it is not a good idea
<john_> ok i had my wifi configured ok
<john_> and i started up and it didnt work
<mike-e> is it possible to switch kubuntu to just regular ubuntu?
<john_> so normally i go into configuration and disable it then activate it and 9 times out of 10 it works again
<mike-e> or is that unnecessary
<slide> Wtf is gam_server and why is it using 305MiB of my memory?
<john_> ...i was getting this same issue with wired ethernet
<trappist> mike-e: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<UbuntuNewbie> I have a dual boot Windows Partitioning question
<john_> anyway this time i start up i cant get to the configuration dialog
<mcjerry> john_ lo is 127.0.0.1 loopback
<Kovecses> gnome is better
<john_> and therefore had no internet connection
* Kovecses runs
<Florob> mike-e: well you would install ubuntu-desktop pacage and remove kubuntu-desktop + dependecys.
<mike-e> good
<mike-e> kde sucks ass
<john_> so i tried selecting eth0 and no luck as I couldnt get to the config dialog
<Kovecses> w00t
<john_> so then I tried ath0 (wifi)
<john_> still no luck
<john_> so then i tried lo and it works????
<StyXman> I'm confused: what's the difference between breezy-updates and breezy-security?
<john_> how t f is that?
<UbuntuNewbie> I read the data from the Windows Dual Boot Howto
<crimsun> slide: it's the userspace portion of a file-monitoring tool
<Kovecses> even though linus dissed gnome
<mike-e> brb
<john_> normally i have either ath0 or eth0 selected
<mike-e> linus sucks ass too
<UbuntuNewbie> I have 2 partitions
<mike-e> brb
<Kovecses> lol
<slide> crimsun, Is 300megs a normal amount of memory for it to eat?
<john_> so how come selecting lo see,s to have overidden everything and it works now?
<avgasse> my new question is: how do I start X at boot
<crimsun> slide: it's not unreasonable
<pashaw> UbuntuNewbie,  just ask your question and dont make mulitple lines
<slide> ok
<klaym> which terminal command shuts the computer down (in the sophisticated manner of course) ?
<john_> anyone?
<mcjerry> john_ when you type lsconfig, what is the ip address you have for lo?
<visik7> klaym: shutdown
<klaym> visik7: thanks
<slide> klaym, powers off or restarts?
<aris[doritos] > StyXman, breezy-security is like breezy-updates but only has security issues and is more up to dates than others
<crimsun> slide: keep in mind that's not 300 physical megs. That 300 includes shared mappings.
<Florob> mike-e: well he made a statement I wouldn't sign, but kde is better then gnome in some aspects, which he seems to care about, so I can understand him
<klaym> shuts down
<john_> where do i type lsconfig?
<klaym> quite obvious :)
<slide> shutdown -h now, i believe
<aris[doritos] > or halt
<mcjerry> john_ open terminal window
<deniswifi> ola
<klaym> what's the -h and now ?
<deniswifi> ciao???
<conrad_> kovecses: burnt that data cd. The pc dvd player will show'em, but unfortunately it doesn't play on my television dvd player
<steve__> hey guys im having a brain cramp. what is the command to see the list of device connected to the computer
<crimsun> aris[doritos] : (you probably meant breezy-security only has security updates, whereas breezy-updates has critical non-security fixes)
<slide> man shutdown
<slide> ;)
<StyXman> aris[doritos] : so, should I update against both or just security?
<avgasse> If I have to install a login manager, which is the "lightest" AND gives me a list of possible users? I don't want the end user to type her username, just her password
<pashaw> steve__,   lspci
<crimsun> StyXman: both.
<aris[doritos] > take both of them
<deniswifi> how writer dvd with ubuntu?
<UbuntuNewbie> A 40 MB utility partition, and a 200GB ntfs partition (bootable).  The 200 GB ntfs partition is 1/4 full with windows junk...can I just resize it with the partitioner on the ubuntu cd
<ITSa341> <-- has had lots of brain cramps the last few days trying to get 3d acceleration on my ATI Radeon Mobility IGP320
<klaym> UbuntuNewbie: yes
<klaym> UbuntuNewbie: just did it myself :)
<conrad_> kovecses: that tovid is not easy for a noob like myself to find and compile
<john_> mcjerry, i done that
<steve__> that didnt tell me about my ide stuff tho
<john_> command not found
<mcjerry> steve__ depends on how they are connected
<john_> should i be in a particular directory
<steve__> they are ide connected
<pashaw> steve__,    drives?   fdisk -l
<steve__> but not mounted yet
<steve__> thats it
<mcjerry> john_ and what did it output?
<john_> got a command not found
<conrad_> koveceses: found a repository which i added to /etc/ sources list but apt-get didn't like it
<mcjerry> steve__ exactly what are you trying to do?
<steve__> wierd
<UbuntuNewbie> ok say i want 10 gig for ubuntu...how do I set it up without killing current windows...that is what scares me.
<mcjerry> john_ try ifconfig then
<steve__> im trying to see what the drive is
<steve__> ie hda1
<conrad_> kovecses: for the tar ball there were too many dpendency issues
<steve__> but i do the -l command and i see nothing
<john_> the lo ip address is 127.0.0.1
<mcjerry> steve__ do you have gnome /
<steve__> yep
<hunger> UbuntuNewbie: DO BACKUPS! Then grap partitionmagic (that is better at resizing ntfs then the free tools).
<conrad_> kovecses: are you there?
<mcjerry> john_ did ifconfig output any other connections than lo?
<mcjerry> steve__ System/Administration/Disks
<john_> yes both eth0 and ath0
<pashaw> steve__,   you use sudo  first?
<ITSa341> <-- lost my XP installation using the included partition utility on the install cd   MAKE BACKUPS
<john_> by the looks of it my eth0 is the one with the connection
<Kovecses> conrad_, just got back whats up?
<gerald-volt> how do I setup nautilus so that I only use the file browser, and not the entiere gnome X window thing?'
<Epix> WahhH!!! I get a very bad error... "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged yourself out, thhis could mean that there is some install problem or you are out of diskspace"!!!
<john_> but why cant I access the net when I select this one
<steve__> whoops
<mcjerry> john_ and what are the ips for eth0 and  ath0
<steve__> all good now guys
<conrad_> kovecses: back track the messages i wrote to you if you can, or shall i repeat it all?
<john_> ath0 doesnt have one and eth0 has the ip address I assign it static
<Kovecses> conrad_, all the dependencies you need are apt-getabble ... there is a list on the site
<Kovecses> conrad_, but wait.. i even think there is a .deb?
<UbuntuNewbie> Will the included partition utility kill the whole ntfs partition?
<conrad_> kovecses: not all, there was a wxpython, which wasn'ty apt-get-able. couldn't find the .deb
<crimsun> UbuntuNewbie: only if you tell it to
<Seveas> UbuntuNewbie, only if you tell it to
<Seveas> lol
<mcjerry> john_ are you behind a router? are you sure static ip is correct wth correct gateway ip and dns server ips
<crimsun> ^5 Seveas
<Seveas> :)
<john_> yes
<Verwilst> hi
<john_> yeah my networking is all fine
<Epix> rebooting!
<john_> I have an ip range
<Verwilst> anybody here has a linux dualhead setup?
<john_> of statics
<john_> its all good
<mcjerry> Steve__ you good to go?
<UbuntuNewbie> Well what do I set the setting as?  "Manually edit partition table"  -- then what?
<pashaw> Verwilst,   yes i use a quadro at home
<john_> its just strange how when selecting eth0 i lose my net connection and when I select lo I get it back. What else is strange is how I cant access the network config dialog in gnome anymore
<Kovecses> conrad_, http://tovid.berlios.de/en/install.html
<john_> just nothing pops up when I click configure
<john_> even after reboots
<Seveas> UbuntuNewbie, then you select partitions and do things with it (resize, format, tell the installer to leave it alone)
<Verwilst> pashaw: quadro? 4 screens??
<pashaw> Verwilst,   im poor 2 screens  :P
<Verwilst> pashaw: i would like to setup a dualscreen at work
<mcjerry> john_ you got something wrong in your routing tables
<Verwilst> but i don't know which card works fine under linux
<conrad_> kovecses: thank you. i couldn't figure it out from berlios. So, i'll follow the link you've given. I'll let you know :)
<john_> I have?
<pashaw> Verwilst,   what card?
<ara> i'
<Verwilst> graphics card :)
<john_> how do I fix that then?
<pashaw> Verwilst,   yes
<Seveas> with my ati card dualscreen is a breeze with fglrxconfig
<Kovecses> conrad_, add the repos it shows and you will be golden
<AIV> does someone know of a list that details what boards are supported by ubuntu?
<alan__> can anyone help me with advice on how to get ubuntu to see a second harddrive that i just plugged in
<AIV> a hardware list?
<Verwilst> Seveas: which one?
<mcjerry> john_ if you deactivate eth0 can you still access the internet with lo?
<john_> I know everything is fine cos the IP address I assigned works fine, I can ping all my local network machines and access the net
<Seveas> AIV, a partial list is on the wiki under HardwareSupport
<ara> i'm trying to run a command on the terminal windows but it says"permission denied" what's wrong?
<Seveas> Verwilst, mobility 9000/9600
<john_> I cant deactivate it as the configure screen wont opn
<conrad_> kovecses: i did add the repos but apt-get didn't like 'em
<john_> open
<Verwilst> oh, a laptop
<Epix> fuck. this error isnt going away.
<calamari> alan__: what kind of hd.. and did you reboot ?
<ITSa341> ara  use sudo  you need root permissions for the script you are trying
<UbuntuNewbie> So for example...the bootable ntfs partition...do I just resize it to 180 GB first, then do I format 20 GB of that for Ubuntu?
<john_> unless u can tell me the command and Ill do it from terminal
<conrad_> kovecses: i've been to the link you've given before, but don't know where to go from there
<Florob> epix: is this dapper or breezy?
<Epix> Florob: breezy
<mcjerry> john_ you only have one ip address assigned to eth0 correct.....try opening network with sudo or root
<john_> correct
<dabaR> !seen bob2
<alan__> its an internal 60 gig hd  it has ubuntu installed on it (trying to recover the files onto my hd)
<ubotu> bob2 <i=rob@crumbs.ertius.org> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 13d 15h 11m 24s ago, saying: 'cooper's heritage is the perfect * beer'.
<conrad_> kovecses: tried and failed the repository route, the tar ball looks too daunting
<AIV> Seveas, How do I get to that list?
<ara> what's sudo?
<AIV> I will google
<john_> how does one do that?
<pashaw> UbuntuNewbie,   dont touch your main partiton resize your extra one
<alan__> yes i rebooted
<Florob> epix: did iti work before whatever you did and what did you do?
<conrad_> kovecses:  a simple .deb file would be nice
<ITSa341> super user for one command only unlike logging in as root
<Seveas> !tell ara about root
<calamari> alan__: ok.. what do you get with: ls /dev/hd*
<ara> i'm pretty new to linux, it's my first day
<Kovecses> conrad_, what was the errors when you tried the repo?
<Epix> Florob: it worked before, and i installed quake3 then rebooted.
<alan__> i want to reinstall kbuntu on the second drive.. but i plugged it in to my computer so i can drag the music files off it
<ITSa341> ara   well, enjoy it and keep learning
<conrad_> kovecses: geez, i don't remember. but an error message came back for sure when i went into synaptic
<gerald-volt> how do I get openoffice to display my hp printer?
<ITSa341> you came to the right place for help....that's why I am here, I find the help I need here
<hunger> ara Don't get discouraged! It is not as hard as it might look when people are shouting strange things at you in response to your questions;-)
<UbuntuNewbie> Me thinks I need partition Magic.....this is too easy to screw up badly!
<Kovecses> conrad_, http://packages.kirya.net/   .... this site has the deb.... but it wont solve dependencies
<conrad_> kovecses: did you find that you had no problem adding the repo?
<alan__> /dev/hda   /dev/hda2  /dev/hdb   /dev/hdb2  /dev/hdc
<alan__> /dev/hda1  /dev/hda5  /dev/hdb1  /dev/hdb5  /dev/hdd
<Kovecses> conrad_, let me try
<ITSa341> I've been using ubuntu for about a week now
<pashaw> UbuntuNewbie,  i agree    use anything that makes you more comforatable
<UbuntuNewbie> I was just trying to save some $$$
<Florob> epix: that's strange, does quake 3 install itself over the whole system, or just in one's home directory, because if it installs itself "everywhere" it might be possilbe that it replaced a file of the xserver with a incompatible file from itself
<dabaR> alan__: and?
<alan__> im trying to figure out which one of those is the 10 gig drive i just attached
<mcjerry> john_ sudo network-admin
<Epix> Florob: it was in /usr/local/games
<BlackEntity> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows workarounds to the absence of DMA in 64 bit Linux? (as many distros I try, as many kernel recompiles I do I cannot seem to get over this)
<alan__> and how to access it
<calamari> alan__: ahh.. type mount
<john_> ok
<Kovecses> conrad_, the repos worked for me bud
<conrad_> kovecses: i was at the kirya website exactly
<hunger> alan__: Try fdisk -l /dev/hda. That pints the partition table of the drive.
<dabaR> alan__: it is likely the hdb(whole drive) has 3 partitions, and use "sudo fdisk -l" to find out more. and paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, not here.
<john_> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<john_> ?
<BlackEntity> Only useable Linux I had working on this laptop was 32 bit distros and I get a skewed clock on thoose.
<conrad_> kovecses: ?? you just added them at the bottom of your sources.list ?
<conrad_> kovecses: copied and pasted?
<alan__> tx
<koro> olarilole: i just read what you said about keyboard
<Epix> Florob: the error is unable to read the ICE aithority file: /home.../.ICEauthority
<koro> olarilole: but mine is not a problem in X, it's in console
<Kovecses> conrad_, do you see the .deb on the page??????
<john_> Anybody here running Dapper?
<crimsun> john_: yes
<hunger> john_: Yes.
<mcjerry> john_ Dapper here
<dabaR> no
* dabaR rules anyhow
<alan__> Disk /dev/hda: 10.2 GB, 10245000192 bytes
<alan__>    thank you
<john_> crimsun, I heard that the networking was better for accessing windows shares,is it true?
<crimsun> john_: no idea, I use AFS
<ITSa341> Anyone here ever try to get 3d acceleration working with an ATI Radeon Mobility IGP320??
<dabaR> john_: through samba?
<hunger> john_: No idea, I use fish:-)
<dabaR> john_: I mean, smbfs...
<john_> yeah
<HIghoS> john_: Can't really tell if you if it's better, didn't use it that much when I was using Hoary and Breezy, but I have no problems now in dapper.
<Florob> epix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583 has a solution to that problem
<dabaR> john_: why do you need it to be better, is it not working good for you?
<visik7> ITSa341: it's not support by ati propetary driver
<conrad_> kovecses: are there a host of 'em. all with i386?
<pashaw> john_,   i wouldnt believe it  unless brezzy has a bug   smb has been around too long
<john_> for example...in order for me to play an mp3 direct from a windows share I needed to mount the windows share each time I use it
<john_> but I heard dapper may fix this?
<john_> by defualt
<jauregi> hi
<jauregi> i need help
<ITSa341> visik7 is there another driver somewhere besides the ATI which would work?
<pashaw> john_,   or setup an auto mount
<hunger> john_: Haven't tried, but I doubt it.
<visik7> ITSa341: mmm I don't think
<alan__> dabaR  how can i browse /dev/hda  when i go there in konqueror it shows as empty
<dabaR> john_: and, is there a line for the share in fstab that allows you to view the files without specifically mounting it?
<marc_> Anyone here know how i Enable display of hidden folders with the default File Manager
<hunger> john_: How are you setting up the connection?
<dabaR> alan__: you mount it. what is on it?
<john_> mcjerry, think I will just count my lucky stars that its working
<ITSa341> figures, that is about the only major hurdle left for me on this thing
<hunger> alan__ : hda is the entire DRIVE!
<yan> MAy I ask a question:)?
<john_> hunger, bear in mind im a newbie.....
<Kovecses> conrad_, what are you talking about?
<jauregi> how can i know which processes are using /dev/dsp?
<dabaR> yan: off copurse not
<hunger> alan__: Your data is in the partitions (hdaX).
<alan__> its 10 gig drive full of music
<chucker> i have a launchpad account, and i used to be able to log in to, say, shipit.ubuntu.com with it -- but i can't any more, and i can't log in to wiki.ubuntu.com (which i intended to do) either. i have already tried resetting the password, but i know that's not the problem since i can login to launchpad.net just fine
<dabaR> yan: did you pay the paypal account for the channel?
<jauregi> how can i know what processes are using /dev/dsp?
<pashaw> !ati
<ITSa341> yan    ask away and if someone can help you they may
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Epix> Florob: fixed, thanks. now want to help with my evil quake3 problem?
<korptix\a> hi.
<visik7> marc_: view->hidden files or ctrl+h
<conrad_> kovecses: further down kirya's page on the link you gave
<yan> I have dual Boot: ubuntu [with kde]  and Windows XP, How can I do that the Ubuntu will see my ntfs Drive C: ??
<pashaw> ITSa341,   did you read that?
<john_> hunger, I mounted the windows server 2003 share using mkdir /mnt/<name-of-mount-point>
<conrad_> kovecses: i see no other .deb file otherwise
<hunger> john_: So what? So am I (wrt. Samba at least)
<john_> then access it
<Florob> epix: depends on what those are
<chucker> jauregi, lsof could be of help
<ITSa341> pashaw   tried those links very carefully more than one time
<korptix\a> my friend has iis installed and he cant find hes index.htm can anyone tell me which it is in ?
<marc_> Visik7, thanks
<ITSa341> they are for older ATI not the IGP
<dabaR> ubotu: tell yan about ntfs
<conrad_> kovecses: did you sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then copy and paste the repos at the bottom?
<john_> hunger, then mount -t smbfs -o username=<username>,password=<password> //<win-box>/<share> /mnt/<name-of-mountpoint>
<korptix\a> ?
<pashaw> ITSa341,   ahhh   perhaps google it
<hunger> john_: That works? mkdir does create a directory, nothing more.
<john_> ^
<pashaw> ITSa341, new stuff  can be tricky
<BlackEntity> Any suggestions for enabling DMA on 64 bit linux(sempron 3200, ati IXP controller)?
<jauregi> thanks chucker
<korptix\a> anyone ?
<chucker> yw
<yan> dabaR 10x:0
<alan__> one last dumb question, how can i mount /dev/hda    ???
<Kovecses> mount /dev/hda
<hunger> john_: Good! Have you tried adding that to /etc/fstab? That is a table which lists all the filesystems the system knows (and only those can be mounted at bootup).
<ITSa341> pashaw   tried that also before I came in here bugging people. But, thanks for trying. I can live without 3d acceleration....for now   LOL
<Epix> Florob: mouse stays in the top left hand corner.
<Kovecses> conrad_, do you see my file offer?
<Epix> Florob: and i can click. but its not moving!
<korptix\a> ..
<dabaR> alan__: it is set into partitions, you will not be mounting hda itself, but one of hdaX
<sethk> alan__, typically hda is a partitioned device and you would not mount it
<dabaR> alan__: and tell us what is on it.
<sethk> alan__, you would mount, say, hda1
<BlackEntity> mount /dev/hda -t <FS?> /media/<make a dir here before hand>
* korptix\a yawns
<alan__> ok im trying
<BlackEntity> right my mistake as well
<conrad_> kovecses: yes, i have clicked 'accept' but nothing is happening. did youget my quesiton about repos and source list?
<hunger> john_: fstab needs exactly the information from your mount command. The formatting is a bit different, but I am sure you can figure it out.
<korptix\a> my friend has iis installed and he cant find hes index.htm can anyone tell me which it is in ?
<john_> hunger, yes I did but everytime I boot it asks for a password now
<dabaR> john_: ya, you would have to add it to fstab to have it always mounted.
<y_o_u> hello everyone. ubuntu n00b here, trying to adjust my screen res in 5.04. when i go to system>prefs>screen resolution, nothing happens. anyone able to help? thanks
<dabaR> hunger: you did not set it up properly then. There could be a option for a password.
<Florob> epix: this can be cause of an attached joystick (happend one time to me), if you don't have one I have no idea
<dabaR> hunger: sorry.
<john_> maybes i put it in the same format as the mount command?
<Kovecses> conrad_, just copied and pasted.... i installed tovid from source so...i dont really no whats the deal
<conrad_> kovecses: seems repos is still thebest way to go if i can, because apt-get will take care of dependencies for me
<dabaR> john_: ^
<hunger> BlackEntity: Do you want to mount the drive?!
<john_> mabes its wrong and why I am getting a password request on boot
<chucker> y_o_u, what do you mean with "nothing happens"? does a dialog come up at all?
<marc_> I officialy have proof that linux is idiot proof.  I can use it.
<ITSa341> LOL
<yahaa_swe> yan; http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<korptix\a> my friend has iis installed and he cant find hes index.htm can anyone tell me which it is in ?
<hunger> john_: Read the man page for mount. (man mount in the terminal).
<ITSa341> <-- seconds that motion marc_
<marc_> lol :)
<CFDev> hi
<john_> hunger, every time I try to use root i get sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<hunger> john_: You can either add a option for the password or use credentials.
<john_> could that be cos of earlier network probs I had?
<CFDev> i have a problem on my kubuntu system with ColdFusion installation
<korptix\a> my friend has iis installed and he cant find hes index.htm can anyone tell me which it is in ?
<nalioth> john_: you shouldnt be trying to use root
<y_o_u> no, at the bottom, it says "starting screen resolution", but then dissapears, nothing follows
<sethk> john_, if you are using nis is would be
<korptix\a> for the 5th fkn time
<BlackEntity> Ok rebooting trying something I found at the wiki
<john_> sudo I mean
<pashaw> korptix\a,   spamming gets you ignored and then booted
<marc_> Does anyone here use transgaming?  I deleted the .transgaming folder by accident
<CFDev> how can i install compat-libstdc++
<korptix\a> mate
<john_> nis?
<nalioth> korptix\a: i believe you want #windows
<dabaR> CFDev: is coldfusion a development or web design tool?
<korptix\a> u asked 5 times
<korptix\a> cheers
<marc_> I deleted its content rather
<CFDev> i just need compat-libstdc++ on ubuntu
<chucker> korptix\a, i would be very interested to know how your friend installed IIS on Linux
<Zambba> korptix\a: I think Incredebly Insecure Shit isn't related to Ubuntu
<conrad_> kovecses: to be clear(i want to know if i did something different) you copied and pasted the repos on kiryas webiste into gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<john_> well I have lost the ability to access my network config dialog ?
<CFDev> there is a warning in installation
<sethk> korptix\a, the question makes no sense.  it isn't in a file, it _is_ a file
<john_> have something to do with networking died?
<Kovecses> conrad_, yes i did
<conrad_> kovecses: and then you sudo apt-get install tovid and presto?
<CFDev> Warning: C++ compatibility pack
<dabaR> korptix\a: ya, isn't iis a windows web server?
<y_o_u> any idea on why it would just dissapear? its a clean install
<CFDev> rpm --query compat-libstdc++
<Kovecses> conrad_, well you need to have libdvdcss2 installed ...then yes apt-get install tovid will work
<CFDev> but i want to install with apt-get
<sethk> dabaR, it sure is.  And it that doesn't clue us, he said .htm instead of .html
<chucker> y_o_u, does it work if you start it as root?
<Fanskapet> ahh now it works.. all my scripts.
<CFDev> i have searched cache but no such a file
<sethk> dabaR, crippled windows syntax
<conrad_> kovecses: livdvdcss2 i have already installed. Did you copy and paste both lines of kirya's?
<john_> there is definitely something wrong with my networking can I repair or do I need to reinstall?
<Fanskapet> nice to have gentoo start my irssi-client on a screen at boot :)
<Kovecses> conrad_, yeah but you should not need the src
<CFDev> compat-libstdc++ on ubuntu?
<y_o_u> that would probably be the reason. as i said, i am a linux noob. how do i specifically start it in root, or logout and then login as root?
<dabaR> CFDev: do you need a compat-libstdc++ or a libstdc++?
<alan__> the drive i have to add is called hdb2
<hunger> CFDev: compat-libstdc++ is some old version of libstdc++.
<CFDev> dabaR: it says i need to install  compat-libstdc++
<Kovecses> conrad_, and use the command line... syaptic is for pussies
<CFDev> i have already libstdc++6
<hunger> CFDev: Figure out which one you need and install it.
<nalioth> y_o_u: you dont use root at all
<dabaR> CFDev: aptitude search libstdc++ in a terminal or use synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell y_o_u about root
<CFDev> but there is no  compat-libstdc++
<conrad_> kovecses: should : deb http://packages.kirya.net unstable main contrib non-free - be enough. I am a pussy! : )
<marc_> ITSa341, do you have Transgaming?
<hunger> CFDev: libstdc++6 is the newest one...
<CFDev> i need  compat-libstdc++
<CFDev> but how?
<Kovecses> conrad_, didnt i already answer that question
<pinkisntwell> has anyone had problems with dpms in ubuntu?
<Kovecses> conrad_, but yes it should be
<Arasmpc> Hi, i'm having trouble with firefox on my work website...I want to view my schedule but it keeps saying the certificate is expired.  Can anyone help me?
<CFDev> ah i have installed ubuntu in server mode
<hunger> CFDev: compat-libstdc++ is some outdated version of libstdc++. Which one of the outdated versions do you need?
<CFDev> not full installation
<nalioth> Arasmpc: you should be able to click through the warning
<CFDev> here is the error msg: The installer was unable to determine if the C++ compatibility pack is
<CFDev> installed by running the following command: rpm --query compat-libstdc++
<CFDev> If this machine uses a version of glibc that is 2.2.5.x or higher the
<CFDev> compatibility pack is necessary for C++ custom tags, Verity, and web server
<CFDev> connectors to work properly.
<hunger> CFDev: Which program does need that lib?
<crimsun> !tell owner about repos
<CFDev> ColdFusion verity support
<Arasmpc> I do but then it gives me an error.
<pashaw> CFDev,   Dont do that again use pastebin
<CFDev> sorry
<CFDev> i just want to show the error msg
<CFDev> i just need to have compat-libstdc++
<pashaw> !tell CFDev about pastebin
<CFDev> upps
<conrad_> kovecses: can i send you the error
<indrek> hey  i hav a question
<gnomefreak_away> alt+F2 during install will it give me ther errors or will i have to type something to see the errors?
<marc_> Does anyone here use Cedega?  I lost the contents of my .transgaming folder
<Kovecses> conrad_, sure
<conrad_> kovecses: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.kirya.net unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.kirya.net_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hunger> CFDev: Dunno whether there are still those really ancient versions of glibc around in ubuntu...
<dabaR> !cedega
<ubotu> methinks cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<nalioth> CFDev: please read the /topic and use a pastebin
<marc_> !cedega
<CFDev> the other question is about XLib support. I just need to have X libraries without installing all X Windows
<Kovecses> conrad_, you didnt apt-get update
<conrad_> aha
<yahaa_swe> OMG, the folks in the #windows channel is easily teased :D
<CFDev> this is my firs time here. really sorry!
<Kovecses> noobs
<nalioth> conrad_: you are using non official repos. this may cause your ubuntu to stop functioning properly
<nalioth> Kovecses: please be civil.
<concept10> What do you guys use to watch Quicktime 7 streaming giles
<concept10> *files?
<trappist> mplayer
<Kovecses> nalioth, how was i not civil
<Seveas> concept10, mplayer
<conrad_> nalioth: but it is working for kovecses
<CFDev> i thought that irc would be a better alternative for quick answer
<nalioth> Kovecses: 'noobs' is derogatory
<Kovecses> nalioth, oh come on
<marc_> #cedega
<marc_> whops
<CFDev> but here is lots of conversation and i could not explain my problem
<Seveas> Kovecses: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<ompaul> Kovecses, have a look at the CoC
<gnomefreak_away> !coc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, conduct is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak_away> :)
<dabaR> CFDev: aptitude search libstdc++ is the faster alternative
<ompaul> Kovecses, Seveas just gave you a link
<trappist> ack, I need to fix that definition
<Kovecses> ive read the code of conduct..... doesnt seem to mention the word noob
<y_o_u> what program do i need to run in 5.04 to change to screen res? when i go to system>prefs>screen resolution, nothing happens. i know I can add "sudo" to run something in root, but what do i run? thanks
<hunger> dabaR: He will need libc5... Haven't seen that around:-(
* ompaul gives gnomefreak_away a lollypop
<pashaw> CFDev,   this a clean Ubuntu install?
* ompaul runs away
<CFDev> i have two problem: 1. compat-libstdc++
<CFDev> yeps but in server mode
<gnomefreak_away> thanks ompaul  :)
<Seveas> Kovecses, but it does mention being civil
<CFDev> 2. xlibraries support without all xwindows
<ompaul> Kovecses, it is an attitude of mind more than a This word good that word bad :)
<superchode|fu> any known issues installing ubuntu on a VIA EPIA mini-atx board?
<indrek> i cant listan to the music  whit  my linux
<dabaR> CFDev: make sure you add all the possible repos. In the case you really like to find out about package availability through IRC, use /msg ubotu find keyword.
<Kovecses> is that the word of the day
<ITSa341> Anyone know of a program comparable to MS Streets and Trips with GPS support that will run on Linux??
<ITSa341> I'm trying to go 100% MS free on this laptop but I use MS Streets and Trips daily
<ZeroIRC> Hey, how do I setup Sendmail?
<concept10> Quicktime 7 eats me up, mplayer, totem and vlc will not handle streams from Apple
<john_> can anyone help please, when I log in to ubuntu I get this message: Could not look up internet address for ubuntu.
<john_> This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.
<john_> It may be possible to correct the problem by adding
<john_> ubuntu to the file /etc/hosts.
<trappist> ah, grammatical horror removed from the coc definition.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pashaw> CFDev,   ill have to try that sometime  why does it ask you to query using rpm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %john_!*@*]  by Seveas
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<conrad_> hey people can you please not throw the book at kavecses. He was the only one willing to help and i did not find him uncivil
<nalioth> john_: please dont paste
<superchode|fu> it's telling me the bios is messed and won't install, but memtest seems happy
<Kovecses> i wast being disrespectful
<CFDev> because ubuntu is not supported as default
<alan__> how do you mount a harddrive that you know the name eg: hdb2 i see it but cant seem to mount it
<Kovecses> i was kidding around
<dabaR> Kovecses: move on.
<conrad_> nalioth: are you the police?
<CFDev> default support is for redhat and suse
<CFDev> i am trying to install on a ubuntu server
<pashaw> !tell john_ about pastebin
<Kovecses> you guys are so anal
<trappist> alan__: mkdir foo && sudo mount /dev/hdb2 foo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Kovecses!*@*]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Kovecses, lets get on with the game shall we
<ompaul> ohh well too late
<Seveas> ompaul, by all menas
<alan__> thx trap
<Seveas> means even
<nalioth> Kovecses: ok. just please note that some words you may find simple and non insulting, there are some that might.
<cowbud> is there a website where one can see what latest debs got accepted in to dapper? accepted/uploaded..
<conrad_> is this the thought police here?
<Seveas> cowbud, check the ubuntu-changes mailinglist
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %conrad_!*@*]  by Seveas
<pashaw> CFDev,   install what?
<Seveas> cowbud, or the accompanying RSS feed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> Kovecses: and just read the critic and move on. No unnecessary discussion, see how the channel is moving too fast already.
<CFDev> coldfusion installation
<cowbud> Seveas: thanks
<CFDev> Macromedia ColdFusion
<gerald-volt> how do I lock my desktop
<ZeroIRC> Hello?
<y_o_u> anyone here willing to help a noob with a screen res problem?
<trappist> gerald-volt: xlock
<alan__> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hunger> CFDev: compat-* usually referes to glibc2.2 (libc5). Ubuntu does not support that ancient piece of code AFAIK. I am afraid you are out of luck. But maybe someone else knows better then me.
<pashaw> CFDev,     your question never said anything about that
<Seveas> gerald-volt, system -> lock screen
<Knowerrors> Is there any talk of making a hardware/setup center similar in function to Drakeconfig or Yast for Ubuntu in future?
<trappist> !tell y_o_u about fixres
<dabaR> hunger: there is a libstdc++5 in the repos.
<nalioth> john_: i can help you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<pashaw> CFDev,   theres your problem not supported in Ubuntu    we cant fix it
<CFDev> do you think installation of RPMS would be solution
<Seveas> Knowerrors, fortunately not, Ubuntu is about making things work and not about users having to fumble around with it
<trappist> CFDev: no
<CFDev> i know i do not ask coldfusion part
<y_o_u> thanks
<ZeroIRC> Can someone please help me?
<CFDev> i just want to get help for a library
<hunger> dabaR: Yes... but that is build against libc6... and thus won't work.
<alan__> trappist it said i must specify filesystem type
<dabaR> ZeroIRC: did you ask a question?
<ZeroIRC> Hey, how do I setup Sendmail?
<ZeroIRC> yea
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %john_!*@*]  by Seveas
<trappist> alan__: do you know what kind of filesystem is on that device?  usually mount can guess if it's a supported fs
<Arasmpc> it says blah blah using ocsp - unauthorized request  someone at work said I needed to add a new certificate but she uses windows and IE so it's not the same.  I tried to go into the certificate manager but it only searches my computer not the web...
<CFDev> how can i have compat-libstdc++ support on ubuntu
<CFDev> that was the question
<pashaw> CFDev,   they already told you its outdated which prob means not gunna happen
<Seveas> ZeroIRC, hehe, read the documentation, seriously. sendmail is a beast :)
* gnomefreak_away found sendmail was not easy set up :(
<hunger> CFDev: The best (and probably least doable) solution would be to get the vendor of your software to rebuild it against recent libraries.
<alan__> its a kbuntu install with lots of music
<dabaR> ZeroIRC: however you want to. sudo dpkg-reconfigure sendmail
<ZeroIRC> Is there a better smtp server?
<Knowerrors> Seveas: thats an important feature, for the times when things just don't work auto or are not configured right, thats unfortunate
<CFDev> you know this is not an opportunity now
<Seveas> ZeroIRC, postfix, courier
<CFDev> and this is a general problem
<Vectra> como fao pra mudar minha senha do root????
<Seveas> Vectra, this is an english channel
<ZeroIRC> Seveas, Which is better?
<Knowerrors> at least for newbies who don't want to mess with CLI alot or editing text config files
<CFDev> anyway you do not know this question
<Vectra> ok
<crimsun> CFDev: which version does it require?
<CFDev> the other one
<ompaul> ZeroIRC, have a look at postfix - it beats sendmail hands down
<ZeroIRC> ok
<Seveas> Vectra, #ubuntu-br for brazilian
<ZeroIRC> Thanks ompaul
<CFDev> hoc can i install XLIBraries for graphing support for a J2EE server
<crimsun> CFDev: you can install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 if it's looking for that.
<indrek> enyone  who knows about ubantu linux  i hav  a quastion deemet:P
<ZeroIRC> Do I need to download it?
<ompaul> ZeroIRC, unless you have tens of thousands of users
<crimsun> CFDev: and which X libraries?
<ompaul> and even then it is debatable
<hunger> CFDev: apt-get install xlibs
<koro> I have language set to spanish, locale set to es_AR.UTF-8 and i have the problem that filenames whith accents show up wrong either in shell or in the gnome file manager (the latter adds a message "invalid encoding" after the filename in those cases). What can I do about that?
<ZeroIRC> ompaul, Do I need to download it, or does Ubuntu have it somewhere?
<CFDev> i need xorg-x11-depreceated-libs
<hunger> CFDev: That gives a fairly complete "xlibs" install... you might need to add others, but you should be set for the most things.
<nem> ZeroIRC, get it via synaptic or apt-get if it's not installed
<dabaR> koro: asked in #ubuntu-es?
<koro> dabaR: yeah
<ompaul> ZeroIRC, well you download it for ubuntu - it is on the CD also >>sudo apt-get install postfix<<
<ZeroIRC> thanks nem
<koro> no replies at all, i think i have more chances here, since this may be a problem with other languages probably
<ZeroIRC> thanks alot you guys
<CFDev> i just need xorg-x11-deprecated-libs
<indrek> help   enyone  can i talk whit someone smart in  private ?
<dabaR> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales? you want the utf-8 version of your locale installed.
<koro> yeah, i did that
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Florob> koro: there was something about not using the .UTF-8 locales, but the ones without any extension which are also UTF-8 but IIRC
<ompaul> indrek, read what ubotu said
<kickseveasbutt> seveas: fuck you. Fascist anal thought police. Why do yo goddam shut people down for no reason? Some power trip you're on. Enjoy it while it lasts
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kickseveasbutt!*@*]  by Seveas
<CFDev> can i copy paste technote page here for error msg
<CFDev> just url
<CFDev> http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=b4818c0d
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@250.160.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by Seveas
<MickMcMack> O_o;
<koro> Florob: i don't recall seeing those in locales, but i'll check
<greenpenguin13> its the day of the bannings...
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> and apparently the day of the trolls too
<Seveas> i thought they would be gone after christma
<Seveas> s
* MickMcMack hides his Goblins and Orcs.
<greenpenguin13> oh well :-p
<indrek> kurat kas keegi siin eestikeelt kaa rgib we
<dabaR> haha.
<crimsun> oh man, you missed last night, dennis
<Florob> koro: maybe i just made it up, but I believe it myself ;)
<hunger> CFDev: I'd strongly recommend using one of the OSes supported by marcomedia!
<Seveas> indrek, please stick to english in here
<Seveas> crimsun, that tone suggests that i didn't miss a thing :)
<CFDev> thanks for your support on a ubuntu room :)
<ZeroIRC> Ok, I did sudo apt-get install postfix and it said
<ZeroIRC> postfix is already the newest version.
<ZeroIRC> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<crimsun> Seveas: hehe
<koro> Florob: yeah, i only see UTF or ISO
<CFDev> i have normally debian for all of my servers
<dabaR> ZeroIRC: ya, it comes with ubuntu
<CFDev> but this time i am just trying to install ubuntu
<hunger> CFDev: Even though there support seems to suck (or why else are they requireing lots of compat/deprecated libs?).
<ZeroIRC> So, how do I use it, or config it?
<indrek> kindlasti ma rgin  siin inglise keeles mu l  abi vaja see linux ei saa sellega ju musa kuulata
<CFDev> this is not because of macromedia this is because of VERITY which is a bundled search engine
<koro> Florob: oh, curiously, when it lets me choose the default one, it does give the option "es_AR" without any extension
<koro> i'm trying that
<ompaul> Seveas, seems some of them got it a little wrong "it is the season to be trolled" seems to be the motto
<hunger> CFDev: If you insist on using ubuntu, then grab the RPMS and check what they contain and install the proper ubuntu packages that provide that stuff.
<dabaR> indrek: we do not understand that language at all. Please ask your question in english, we wil try to answer.
<indrek> kas keegi oskab eesti keelt
<indrek> i need hlp
<Seveas> indrek, last time: stick to english
<indrek> help
<CFDev> so i am just trying to get a quick solution by asking here
<dabaR> indrek: we need your question to help
<Seveas> and just tell what you need help with
<greenpenguin13> which langage us that ? :/
<CFDev> of course i know i can check all these rpms etc.
<dabaR> probably turkish.
<Seveas> greenpenguin13, estonian I guess :)
<ompaul> indrek, ask your question
<kemik> hungarian ?
<indrek> i cant listan to music
<CFDev> Trkce?
<kemik> or finnihs
<dabaR> ya:) everyone has his idea.
<hunger> CFDev: You won't. Nobody here knows how redhat packages its stuff...
<kemik> finnish
<Seveas> !tell indrek about mp3
<dabaR> indrek: what, mp3 files?
<MrMaDSeN> who wrote Lords of the rings.. the triology?
<Arasmpc> :( yes I am a "noob" but if not I wouldn't need your help.  Ok I'll admit it I am an idiot and I bow to your greatness.  Now will you please help me?  I just want to be able to find out what time to go to work tommorrow.
<trappist> MrMaDSeN: tolkien
<Seveas> MrMaDSeN, no offtopicness in here
<CFDev> speak for yourself
<trappist> and that
<greenpenguin13> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nem> ZeroIRC, you won't get around reading the postfix docs. configure via dpkg-reconfigure postfix i'd say.
<dabaR> Arasmpc: what? did you ask a question?
<CFDev> hunger: i think you need a hamburger
<indrek> seveas  can i talk pivate?
<ompaul> indrek, read the instrctions the bot send you
<ZeroIRC> thanks
<sethk> Arasmpc, I don't see a question from you
<dabaR> indrek: just talk in here, we are all friends...
<yahaa_swe> This one aint Linux specific but anyway; it is possible to set up a server when you have a dynamic ip?
<pashaw> indrek,   language?
<Arasmpc> yes, I was trying to findout how to get a new certificate
<kemik> yahaa_swe:  yes
<trappist> yahaa_swe: yes, check out dyndns.org
<Seveas> Arasmpc, what kind of certificate?
<cowbud> yahaa_swe: sure there are lots of dyn services..
<dabaR> yahaa_swe: and ez-ipupdate
<cowbud> no-ip.com
<indrek> sorry i am estonian :P
<Seveas> ha, I win :)
<Arasmpc> I use a secure server to access my work info
<yahaa_swe> ok, thx all!
<gerald-volt> what program is good for downloading music
<Arasmpc> it says my certificate is expired
<CFDev> thanks for your help i will try also forums :)
<dabaR> no need to be sorry cause you are estonian, just ask, and answer questions, and read the web pages you are referred to.
<kemik> it looked like finnish.. estonia-n is sortof the same ;)
<hunger> CFDev: The necessary stuff might be in ubuntu (but frankly I doubt it), but you won't find it without some pretty good knowledge of what is needed (i.e. what redhat packaged).
<koro> Florob: heh, i don't know if it's an improvement... now instead of showing a "?" sign where an accented character is, it shows nothing :)
<Seveas> Arasmpc, probably it says that the server certificate expired
<CFDev> i have already explained but ...
<CFDev> anyway...
<Arasmpc> I tried to go into the manage certificates thing but it just searches my computer
<Seveas> you should probably just ignore that erros
<dabaR> Seveas: you win?
<Arasmpc> yes seveas
<Seveas> dabaR, I said estonian ;)
<dabaR> ah, ya.
<indrek> but  i kant lisen to the music in internet  at www.uno.ee  and  there are no sounds at all ..and speaker logo  has x onit
<dabaR> well, you are closest to there.
<Arasmpc> I click ok, but then it still gives me an error and then the site doesn't work
<sethk> indrek, then unmute
<dabaR> Arasmpc: that is not related to you, it is the server has an old certificate
<Seveas> Arasmpc, what is the error then?
<Florob> koro: maybe a font problem, but i have no idea how to solve this if I'm honest
<gerald-volt> whats a good p2p program for mp3's
<ompaul> yahaa_swe, yes but rules apply like the box must be on the internet or have its packets forwarded to there, search for "dnamic dns" for more info
<dabaR> Arasmpc: tell the page when asking a question like that.
<indrek> i cant thats the problem
<Arasmpc> oh, but a girl at work said she had to change something but she uses IE
<dabaR> gerald-volt: I like gtk-gnutella
<Arasmpc> the page?
<dabaR> Arasmpc: tell us the URL...
<Arasmpc> oh hold on
<Seveas> Arasmpc, please give some real info like the complete error or screenshots of the errors you get
<jordo23> gerald-volt: I use azureus to download full albums
<dabaR> indrek: not all pages work in GNU/Linux cause of stupid ideas to use stupid technology by the web site creators.
<Seveas> s!GNU/Linux!non-ie browsers!
<trappist> well there are also linux-specific issues, like shockwave
<hunger> dabaR: BUt now that Microsoft is after the web develeopers to not do that since it breaks their new IE things will improve:-)
<niffe> how do i remove firefox deer park?
<Seveas> niffe, make uninstall
<trappist> niffe: how did you install it
<indrek> but my computer dosn't make a sound at all
<Seveas> niffe, tip: if you don't know how to remove things, don't install them.
<Arasmpc> it says psnwb200.jcpenney.com using ocsp - unauthorized request.
<Arasmpc> I don't know how to do a screenshot...sorry
<pashaw> indrek,  no sound  ignore webpage then     type lspci      find multimedia device
<niffe> trappist: .deb
<alan__> http://pastebin.com/480770  shows my drives and im trying to reover the files on hdb2   but i cant seem to access it
<trappist> niffe: apt-get remove
<dabaR> Arasmpc: what is the URL you type into the browser, is it that thing above?
<hunger> alan__: hdb2 is an extended partition.
<niffe> trappist: well, i tryed that, then i apt-get install firefox and again that deer park
<Florob> indrek, maybe mixer-applet trys to control the wrong channel/soundcard?
<hunger> alan__: That means it contains other partitions.
<alan__> hunger which of those partions has the info?
<trappist> niffe: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox* and try again
<yahaa_swe> Follow up question; no-ip.com seems to be nice, anyone who have tested their free service?
<hunger> alan__: Your data should be in hdb5.
<indrek> and it  sayes     that  (deem i dont know hou to speak in english im estonian after all) but  it sayes that no devices were found if i klik the  speaker loggo
<alan__> okay
<alan__> thanks im trying
<ara> can someone here help a very biginner (me) please?
<Arasmpc> it used to say this Network Error (ssl_domain_invalid) but then I turned on ocsp
<ZeroIRC> yahaa_swe, They are really good
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<hunger> alan__: BUT that is a LVM volume... so that contains even more partitions...
<Arasmpc> https://jcpdmz1.jcpenney.com/associateinformation.asp I access the page through this
<hunger> alan__: Do "/etc/init.d/lvm" as root.
<vaticano> how paint arroba? in consol???
<hunger> alan__: That will create devices in /dev/mapper.
<Florob> indrek: what does "aplay -l" tell you
<do_while> hi
<do_while> somebody runs ubuntu over eMac
<do_while> ?
<Arasmpc> it turns into https://jcpdmz1.jcpenney.com/associateinformation.asp
<hunger> alan__: One of those should contain the actual data.
<alan__> ... setting up...  etc  okay
<yahaa_swe> ZeroIRC, ok think i gonna try them
<pashaw> indrek,  is your language closer to any of these  middle of page  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<alan__> hunger how can i check now?
<alan__> thx for the help btw
<hunger> alan__: "lvdisplay" gives a list of logical volumes.
<Arasmpc> then this https://pshrwb200.jcpenney.com:7401/psp/hcm/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/h/?tab=DEFAULT
<hunger> alan__: Figure out which one could contain your data.
<Arasmpc> so the url changes
<indrek> deem  quess im going to install windows again  linux is nt  for mee nothing in it  does not work
<alan__> http://pastebin.com/480778  is what it said
<alan__> okay
<pashaw> indrek,   good luck
<dabaR> Arasmpc: it is some asp m$ thing, I do not know, I know I can not access my paycheck site on browsers other than IE.
<Arasmpc> of course they don't have any support and NOONE at work knows anything at all
<do_while> hi
<do_while> somebody runs ubuntu over eMac
<do_while> ?
<sophtpaw> anyone help me with mplayer? apt-get couldn't resolve dependency issues. any suggestions?
<dabaR> indrek: try to find a local linux user group to ask them questions.
<sagarp> i got a new 250gb sata drive..previously i had a 160gb..130 for storage (fat32) and 30 for linux..does anyone have any suggestions how i should partition the new one together with the old one? i'd rather not have to span my storage across the two drives..=/ and i dont want to waste any space!
<hunger> alan__: I'd go for /dev/Ubuntu/root.
<Arasmpc> darn...so there is no way to find a new certificate then?
<hunger> alan__: Do you know which filesystem was used?
<alan__> hunger do i mount that?
<dabaR> Arasmpc: what is the exact message you get?
<alan__> im not sure
<hunger> alan__: Try "mount -t ext2 -o ro /dev/Ubuntu/root /some/dir"
<dabaR> Arasmpc: dont paste here if it is long, please.
<indrek> never mind   im going  windows rules:P
<Florob> sophtpaw, from which repository did you try to install it?
<dontblink> hey, just installed ubuntu, and i get to the screen where it is loading devices/drivers, and it hangs at the hotplug subsystem
<alan__> its a kbuntu linux partition
<dabaR> heh
<Arasmpc> ok hold on I'll do it again
<dontblink> just leaves it blank and then gives me a black screen with a cursor at the top left
<sophtpaw> Florob: i wouldn't know. i used synaptic.
<do_while> somebody runs ubuntu over eMac??
<Knowerrors> Whats best program/way to backup my root partition to a dvd?
<Arasmpc> Network Error (ssl_domain_invalid)
<dabaR> dontblink: is that computer right beside you?
<alan__> hunger do i actually type in some dir or use a real one?
<hunger> alan__: It is most probably an ext3 filesystem then... use -o ro to mount it readonly (just to make sure you do not accidentally damage your data).
<trappist> dontblink: it sounds like X is failing to start
<dabaR> dontblink: hehe, I know why you have that nick now.
<hunger> alan__: You use a real (and preferably empty) one.
<gerald-volt> iin a config file where I have to specify a directory in quotes, how does the syntax go if my dir path has a space in it
<dontblink> trappist: any solution?
<Seveas> Arasmpc, that looks like something VERY specific to your work server, better assk the admins there
<Florob> sophtpaw, so which dependancys could not be found?
<trappist> dontblink: depends on the problem.  is this a new install? did you do something just before this started? etc.
<dontblink> dabar: lol what are you talking about
<gerald-volt> for example
<gerald-volt> "/media/windows/Documents and Settings"
<dabaR> gerald-volt: try blah\ and\ blah
<trappist> gerald-volt: Documents\ and\ Settings
<dontblink> trappist: um, new install, just d/l the latest version and burned it, then installed (i had the setup format the drive for me)
<Arasmpc> ok...thanks anyhow.  Maybe I can get it fixed tommorrow when my hubby has time.  Again thank you for your time.
<dabaR> is that computer beside you, dontblink ?
<hunger> alan__: Does it work?
<dabaR> welcome.
<trappist> dontblink: step 1: choose failsafe at the grub prompt
<ara> can someone do instant chat to me please? i have some questions
<dontblink> dabar:yeah, lol
<trappist> dontblink: so at least you'll have a usable console
<sophtpaw> Florob: libribidi0; libgcc1;  libjack0
<niffe> trappist: no help :/ but when im removing it with apt-get it says Removing firefox ...
<Florob> sophtpaw: BTW if you used synaptic, why is it apt-get that can't resolve the dependancy issues
<niffe> find: warning: you have specified the -depth option after a non-option argument -type, but options are not positional (-depth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments. and when i type firefox in the console, it starts the deerpark edition
<trappist> ara: nobody's going to volunteer to help you in private without even knowing the problem
<sophtpaw> libstdc++6  ftoo
<pashaw> ara,   ask here it may help other people
<dabaR> dontblink: well, ya, then do alt+ctrl+f1.
<dontblink> trappist: alright, working on it....
<dontblink> dabar: then that gets you a console
<alan__> hunger not yet keeps saying erron for mount -t ext2 -o ro /dev/Ubuntu/root /some/dir
<dabaR> dontblink: it does? then you have to install the drivers for your ati/nvidia.
<sophtpaw> florob: same thing isn't it? I understand syanptic simply to be the front end (gui) for apt-get. Have i got that wrong?
<hunger> alan__: What kind of error?
<dabaR> wtheck is up with there beign 2 graphs card manufacturers?
<odat> any opinions about xine vs VLC ?
<dabaR> I mean, only 2.
<do_while> somebody runs ubuntu over eMac
<do_while> ?
<trappist> dabaR: there's more than two
<dabaR> ya?
<trappist> dabaR: a lot more
<dabaR> do_while: ask your question.
<ara> i'm trying to install a software, on the terminal window it says "permission denied" and when i use "Sudo" command it says command to found, what should i do?
<dabaR> trappist: I mean, for a non-onboard graphs card.
<alan__> hunger  http://pastebin.com/480786
<dontblink> trappist:okay, got the ctrl+alt+f1 thing...am i in the right place?
<Florob> sophtpaw: well they seem to use the same library or something, but actually I have no idea about there inner working, but apt-get is defnitly not equal synaptic
<dabaR> ara: it is sudo, not Sudo
<dabaR> dontblink: what is the graphs card you have?
<trappist> dontblink: if that got you to a console login, yes
<ara> that's what i type
<pashaw> ara,    what software using what command
<sophtpaw> florob: well neither can install mplayer
<alan__> hunger when i do ext3 on that command it agve no error
<dabaR> sophtpaw: did you add multiverse?
<ara> what software i'm trying to install you mean?
<dabaR> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<dontblink> dabar:i dont really know, some old 32mb one just testing ubuntu out
<hunger> alan__: Good. Do you see your files in /some/dir now?
<alan__> hunger thanks alot
<do_while> dabaR gnome it's biggest than monitor
<dabaR> dontblink: well, find out.
<do_while> i not see complety menu bar
<hunger> alan__: You are welcome.
<dabaR> do_while: what, your resolution?
<Florob> sophtpaw, did you add anything to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<alan__> yes !!  but now can i see them in konqueror as well?
<pashaw> ara,   yes
<do_while> 1280
<sophtpaw> dabaR: as far as i know i've got everything jacked up. including multiverse, yes
<ara> i'm trying to do real player
<trappist> dabaR: check out matrox
<dabaR> do_while: well, then, adjust your monitor for one, and for two, visit http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<odat> xine vs vlc?  trying to decide
<dontblink> trappist:i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and the screen changed, and it proceeded to run through the processes/drivers loading again
<sophtpaw> florob: yes, but i've removed it
<hunger> alan__: This logical volume management thingy is really cool sometimes, even though I bet it confused the hell out of you today;-) Don't give up on it.
<pashaw> !tell ara about realplayer
<do_while> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> sophtpaw: then "aptitude search mplayer"
<trappist> dontblink: try ctrl-alt-f2
<Florob> sophtpaw: could you put it in the pastebin
<dontblink> trappist:will do.
<dabaR> sophtpaw: if it returns results, install the one for your computer, and if it does not, then add multiverse.
<dontblink> trappist:ctrl-alt-f2 does nothing
<alan__> hunger im very thankful.. im just wondering do i need to move the files i now see in command line or can i get konqueror to mount that drive?
<dabaR> alan__: konqueror will do if you will copy the files. to move, you would have to use sudo, or a graphical front-end equal
<hunger> alan__: Point konqueror to /some/dir
<odat> anyone?
<hunger> alan__: That should give you the list of files right now.
<alan__> ok i'll try
<hunger> alan__: Or do you want access to those files permanently?
<pashaw> odat,   i have bith
<alan__> yes i want to move them onto my harddrive
<dabaR> odat: your question is not good. SOme people like this some that, that is why both those programs exist. Noqw go try one, and then try the other, and come tell us which one you should have chosen.
<pashaw> odat,   err both installed
<dabaR> alan__: copying will do, really. you have no need for moving them.
* dabaR goes to read about more samba goodness.
<john_> anyone know how to add ubuntu to the /etc/hosts file?
<alan__> whats the copy directory ?
<alan__> command
<hunger> alan__: cp
<odat> dabaR, k i have vlc installed and i like it but if i try to install xine it wants to uninstall gstreamer and well i want to keep it i think that is why i came here because if xine is a lot better than i'll check it out  its called opinions and i was looking for some sheesh
<Florob> john_, have you tried adding it to the /etc/hosts file?
<john_> how do I add it tho?
<john_> what do I add?
<hunger> john_ Is there a line starting with 127.0.0.1?
<john_> the word "ubuntu"?
<sophtpaw> florob: thank you
<pashaw> john_,   huh?   127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost  is your ubuntu
<john_> no there is northing
<sophtpaw> dabaR: thank you
<sophtpaw> thanks guys
<alan__> whats the paste command for after?
<john_> the only line I have is # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<hunger> johnm: Add a line reading "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost" then.
<pashaw> john_,    type  cat /etc/hosts      first line
<Florob> soptpaw, so how did you solve your problem?
<dontblink> Are there any typical reasons for it to hang at the Hotplug Subsystem loading?
<john_> pashaw, is that it, is the word ubuntu not int here at all?
<dabaR> alan__: "man cp" use konqueror, and browse to the folder where you mounted the drive.
<ElitePete> i notice in Gparted i have a partition /dev/sda2/ it's "extended" what does this mean exactly?
<tata> hola
<dabaR> hola tata
<pashaw> john_,   did you "name" your computer ubuntu  or a diff name
<tata> tata
<trappist> dontblink: do you have any notable devices plugged into, say, a usb slot that it could be hanging up on?
<john_> ubuntu i believe
<hunger> ElitePete: HDs in DOS were limited to 4 partitions.
<Florob> john_, which pc do you want to add to your hosts file exactly? and what does that have to do with ubuntu
<pashaw> john_,    what word it at the END of the first line  thats what you named your computer
<Kumo> hi, does anybody know about that message of illegal instruction? it's what I can read after closing down suddenly some programs
<ElitePete> hunger, ?
<dabaR> Seveas: it was you all the time? I had no idea, the z was tricky...
<john_> pashaw, so  cat /etc/hosts on the first line and 127....etc on the 2nd line?
<hunger> ElitePete: To get around that limit "extended" partitions were invented: They can contain additional partiotions.
<dontblink> trappist:no, unfortunately.  I have a pci and an onboard video, although the latter is disabled.  Could that be the problem?
<Seveas> dabaR, yes, all 5 seconds :)
<ElitePete> hunger, ahh i want to add a partition for storing some things, how do i do this in gparted ?
<trappist> dontblink: I wouldn't think so, but it's not impossible
<dabaR> Pygi: welcome
<john_> pashaw, so change localhost to ubuntu?
<pashaw> john_,   make the window  full screen  to read it bettwer
<pashaw> john_,   dont change anything
<john_> it is
<john_> ok
<pashaw> john_,   what are you trying to do
<john_> i added the two lines
<hunger> ElitePete: Never used gparted. If you want more then 4 partiotions then one hof the first 4 has to be extended though.
<john_> trying to stop the message saying it cant find ubuntu in the /etc/hosts file
<Pygi> dabaR: thanks
<pashaw> john_,   huh?  did you erase your original hosts file?
<john_> well i didn't somehow its gona
<ElitePete> hunger, it says i have /dev/sda1/ which is the bootable, a linux swap and the extended now
<hunger> ElitePete: sda5 to whatever are stored "in" the extended one.
<john_> well the file hasnt but the contents have
<pashaw> john_,   lol  ok   1 sec
<john_> strange how my config dialog for networking has gone too
<john_> pashaw, i swear I never touched it! I just booted and got that message after messing about in the gnome network config
<pashaw> john_,   127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       <putername>      <-only required line
<dontblink> trappist:Any other advice?  The ctrl-alt-f2 thing didn't do anything, and as I said ctrl-alt-f1 changes the screen, but the processes keep loading.
<hunger> ElitePete: You could delete the extended one then and add one more "normal" partition or you can add a sda5 inside the extended one.
<ElitePete> hunger, when i click the extended one, i have no options
<pashaw> john_,   edit the <putername>  to your choice
<john_> ok
<hunger> ElitePete: Assuming there is no sdaX with X >= 4.
<ElitePete> hunger, i think not.
<sagarp> how can i use the latest version of reiserfs if i have a breezy install disk??
<hunger> ElitePete: I have never used gparted, sorry.
<john_> pashaq, do I still want the cat line u gave me as the 1st line or do I have that line as 1st?
<ElitePete> hunger, what do you use?
<hunger> ElitePete: When partitioning I need full control (== fdisk) ;-)
<ElitePete> hunger, i see i am not advanced enough for that
<hunger> ElitePete: No GUI, just plain track numbers;-)
<ElitePete> hunger, lol, i would die
<ElitePete> hunger, i really would like to add a partition for downloads, can you help me?
<pashaw> ElitePete,   resizing or partitoning?
<nalioth> john_: as long as you have 127.0.0.1 and 'ubuntu' in the same line, you'll be fine (don't remove anything that's there)
<ElitePete> pashaw, i have alot of free space, i want a seperate filesystem for downloads, so incase of system failure etc.
<flodine> anyone ever use pekwm on breezy?
<pashaw> ElitePete,   try cfdisk   easier
<hunger> ElitePete: That has nothing to do with "advanced". I consider gparted more advanced then fdisk...
<john_> nalioth, theres nowt there mate lol
<sethk> ElitePete, that makes no sense
<yahaa_swe> If I update my kernel will the new one then replace the old one or will I be able to choose which one I wanna use on startup?
<john_> nalioth, I think I remember how I did it but I wont day cos its stupid
<john_> schoolboy error
<hunger> ElitePete: It is just that I have always used fdisk... and never got round to this newfangled stuff;-)
<ElitePete> hunger, lol
<ElitePete> pashaw, cfdisk ?
<hunger> ElitePete: Is there still unpartitioned space on your HD?
<pashaw> ElitePete,   boot linux  login type  sudo cfdisk /dev/???
<ElitePete> hunger, no, it's all been allocated
<ElitePete> into /dev/sda1/ mostly
<hunger> ElitePete: Then this is tricky:-)
<john_> how do I save in nano?
<hunger> ElitePete: Whatever you do: MAKE BACKUPS!
<ElitePete> hunger, i guess ill just forget about it
<nalioth> john_: ctrl-o <enter>  saves ctrl-x closess
<pashaw> john_,   what cat line       john  i ment for you to type in a terminal >   cat /etc/hosts    <-- thats your hosts file
<Pygi> hunger: cfdisk only resizes partitions, but not filesystems...
<john_> permission denied?
<Pygi> john: sudo ....
* rem_ :P
<john_> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<yahaa_swe> If I update my kernel will the new one then replace the old one or will I be able to choose which one I wanna use?
<pashaw> john_,   you dont need sudo you cat that file
<nalioth> john_: you have to reboot into rescue mode
<hunger> ElitePete: You might want to look into LVM. That makes managing drives so much easier in the long run.
<john_> whats cat?
<ElitePete> hunger, LVM ?
<pashaw> john_,   its like  show me   inside
<hunger> ElitePete: Logical Volume Management.
<john_> ok so how do I edit it
<ElitePete> hunger, is that in apt-get ?
<john_> cant save it no permission
<john_> and cant sudo as there is no host
<john_> catch 22
<pashaw> john_,   follow nalioths advice
<john_> need to do it from recovery?
<john_> ok
<hunger> ElitePete: Basically a abstraction of harddrives.
<niffe> how i can remove that firefox deerpark? i`v tried apt-get remove firefox it removes the standard firefox but not the deer park, help anyone?
<john_> so do I need all the spaces after 127.0.0.1
<hunger> ElitePete: It even is in the default install:-)
<ElitePete> hunger, do i want to do lvcreate ? a logical volume
<pashaw> hunger,    thats not beginner level
<hunger> ElitePete: It is not that easy...
<pashaw> hunger,   hes scared of fdisk    lvm  not rdy
<ElitePete> hunger, i want something like partition magic, ez and graphical :-)
<hunger> ElitePete: LVs are basically "virtual" partitions.
<Moeen> Anybody tried resize_reiserfs ? is it safe ?
<ElitePete> i need partition magic :-)
<newbus> testing
<pashaw> ElitePete,     try cfdisk     quit if you get scarfed
<ElitePete> pashaw, scared already
<pashaw> ElitePete,   ack  my typing  *scared
<hunger> ElitePete: Then LVM is not for you. It just helps to rearrange stuff inside LVM.
<ElitePete> pashaw, ill just buy another HD for backups i suppose
<Knowerrors> If I move my /home to another partition, what do I need to edit to tell ubuntu where to look for it? just fstab? or is this more involved?
<rem_> you guys are the elite of computer nerds
<pashaw> ElitePete,    try cfdisk  its much easier to read than fdisk    fdisk is ole faithful tho
<Moeen> ElitePete, I have some experience that Partition Magic destroyed some of Datas. becareful about it, and it's better to not use it at all
<rem_> oops...wif got her hands on my kb .. :P
<hunger> ElitePete: It does not change the partitioning of your drives. It just grabs some partitions on them and turns them into "virtual drives" that you can group, rearrange and partition.
<Florob> did i overlook the argument for not using gparted?
<ElitePete> hunger, when i had XP i had 4 partitions, 1 for C:/system 1 for storage, 1 for music etc
<pashaw> Knowerrors,  fstab entry for sure
<mcjerry> Elitepete : partition magic is not as reliable as paragons 7tools partition manager
<hunger> ElitePete: What keeps you from doing something similar in linux?
<ElitePete> hunger, the fear
<hunger> ElitePete: I have more then 10 partitions:-)
<ElitePete> hunger, of having to reinstall ubuntu and set everything up again
<hunger> ElitePete: Oh... that fear can be combated with backups.
<Knowerrors> pashaw: anything else?  Im wanting to make a seperate partition for all my media files, and move my /home with all settings to a smaller partition
<arnold> how do i update the gfx driver? my card is an:Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<arnold> it is an acer laptop
<arnold> anybody got the same card?
<koro> Anyone knows how to get console to display properly accents?
<niffe> how i can remove that firefox deerpark? i`v tried apt-get remove firefox it removes the standard firefox but not the deer park, help anyone?
<Knowerrors> pashaw: nevermind, I'll just make a seperate /home/media folder, and keep /home/user untouched
<pashaw> Knowerrors,   easy im not fast   here > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866
<Florob> niffe, how did you install deer park
<hunger> ElitePete: And if you ever decide to repartition create one small partition for /boot and the rest goes into one or more partitions of type "Linux LVM".
<visik7> how can I remove totem plugin from firefox ?
<Kumo> hi, does anybody know about that message of illegal instruction? it's what I can read after some programs close down suddenly
<ElitePete> hunger, i wish you lived near me to show me how :-)
<arnold> anybody??
<koro> How do I set the default application used to play muisic, videos, etc?
<hunger> ElitePete: The ubuntu installer does all the heavy lifting for you:-)
<ElitePete> koro, right click the type and select "opens with"
<koro> thanks
<hunger> ElitePete: It does handle LVM. There are HOWTOs for it as well.
<ElitePete> hunger, too bad i'm a strong guy not a technical guy :-P
<niffe> Florob: from deb file
<mcjerry> visik7 in synaptic do a complete removal of totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<Florob> visik7, you have to completely uninstall totem-gstreamer (which also uninstalls ubuntu-desktop) or find out where the plugin file is stored and move it away
<hunger> ElitePete: I am reinstalling to a new HD right now:-)
<ElitePete> hunger,  :-P
<Florob> niffe: start aptitude and look for a firefox in the obsoltet packages section, remove that one
<hunger> ElitePete: Well, reinstalling is too much... Copying files over to my new disk.
<niffe> Florob: aptitude? ;p
<ElitePete> hunger, when dapper comes out am i going to lose everything?
<ElitePete> hunger, because i'll definently want to upgrade
<hunger> ElitePete: Nope. You just dist-upgrade.
<gnomefreak_away> during install if you get errors i was told to press alt+F2 will that give me full error list? or do i need a command to see the errors?
<ElitePete> hunger, :-)
<ElitePete> hunger, i moved to linux because i was tired of reinstalling XP monthly due to bullsh!t
<arnold> anybody? the card is an Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<hunger> ElitePete: I have not reinstalled in a couple of years now...
<ScootaDoota> should be built into Xfree86
<gnomefreak_away> good choice ElitePete
<ElitePete> gnomefreak_away, thanks
<ElitePete> im loving ubuntu
<Florob> niffe: well, maybe synaptic has such a section, too
<ompaul> gnomefreak_away, they will be there in all their glory and if you want to scroll back a screen this may work hit scroll lock and press page up
<edy_123> hola
<alan__> hunger i got disconnected could u please tell me that command to mount /dev/Ubuntu/root ?   it didnt stay in the console memory
<ompaul> gnomefreak_away, did anyone tell you you that you were not away :)
<hunger> ElitePete: this box started out as a debian/unstable a couple of years back... which I kept updating till today (dapper).
<gnomefreak_away> ok ty ompaul
<alan__> im sorry to be a pain
<djtansey> has anyone here done a low-mem install of ubuntu?
<hunger> alan__: mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/Ubuntu/root /some/dir
<ompaul> gnomefreak_away, if you type /away Some Reason then anyone talking to you gets told that you are away and it does not create noise on the channels you are on :)
<alan__> thx a lot
<gnomefreak_away> lol yes but if i change back it will be useless :( im waiting for k3b to install so i can burn dapper again
<ElitePete> hunger, whats the cmd to edit my repos?
<ElitePete> hunger, oh your on dapper already.
<hunger> ElitePete: I copied the data over form one HD to another whenever I got a new laptop in the meantime...
<gnomefreak_away> cool thank ompaul  i didnt know that :)
<ElitePete> whats the cmd to edit my repos list?
<hunger> ElitePete: I use vi... but some gui thingy like does that too IIRC:
<pashaw> arnold,   in terminal type  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf         find the "device" section for your graphics and tell us what "driver" it says your using
<hunger> ElitePete: synaptic is one IIRC.
<ElitePete> hunger i mean like
<alan__> hunger if cp copys a folder or file what pastes it?
<ElitePete> with sudo gedit
<gnomefreak_away> ElitePete, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sopources.list
<ElitePete> gnomefreak_away, thanks
<gnomefreak_away> damn
<hunger> alan__?
<gnomefreak_away> sources*
<gnomefreak_away> yw
<arnold> i810
<niffe> Florob: how can i uninstall it with aptitude? i pressed g and it says nothing will be removed or installed
<nalioth> ElitePete: gksudo gedit. use gksudo to open gui gnome apps and kdesu to open kde apps as superuser. doing it otw can scramble your permissions
<hunger> alan__: "cp fileA fileb" copies filea to fileb.
<alan__> cp copies it but how to you put that copy somewhere?
<alan__> ok
<alan__> i see
<hunger> alan__: There is no "Paste" on the commandline.
<Enlil_Ishtar> hello
<Florob> niffe, when the package is marked press "-" that press "g"
<pashaw> arnold,   should be good   anything wrong?
<mcjerry> alan__ cp <file to copy> <where to copy to>
<hunger> alan__: cp might use the permissins, etc. Is that OK for your usecase?
<arnold> I am trying to start a game called tribal trouble and i get an error: Could not create glx context
<Pygi> arnold: install OpenGL
<alan__> i cant steer konqueror there because i cant open it as root
<Enlil_Ishtar> I've a big problem. When I play a *.rmvb video with xine-ui, the sound sometimes disappear, and I have to move on the track with the cursos if I want it to come back -- a few moments :/
<Pygi> alan: use sudo
<gui> boa noite
<nalioth> alan__: type 'kdesu konqueror' DO NOT USE SUDO
<pashaw> gui,   language?
<djtansey> has anyone done a hd-media install of ubuntu?
<gui> pt-br
<nalioth> Pygi: using sudo to open gui apps will cause permission problems
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<hunger> nalioth: Please do not suggest doing that!
<alan__> it says kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<nalioth> hunger: excuse me?
<Kumo> hi, does anybody know about that message of illegal instruction? it's what I can read after some programs close down suddenly
<Kumo> anybody?
<arnold> But ive just tried tuxracer, it works fine. Dont it  use opengl??
<Enlil_Ishtar> nobody can help me?
<hunger> nalioth: Konqui is a monster that does even load other stuff. Running that as root is really suicidal IMHO.
<arnold> how do i tjeck if it is installed??
<nalioth> hunger: and running it as sudo is the worst way. using kdesu will preserve all your user permissions in place
<niffe> Florob: it worked! thx
<hunger> nalioth: Of course your suggestion should work... but it is definitly nothing root should use IMHO.
<nalioth> Pygi: if you need to suggest someone open a gui app with superuser priveleges, advise them of gksudo for gnome apps and kdesu for kde apps
<`Nomad> Hi.. Could someone help me with installing a Samsung Printer driver in Kubuntu, KDE 3.5?  I'm missing a simple permission issue with CUPS I think
<`Nomad> I have a Samsung ML-2010 that comes with it's own drivers..  Using their install, I get prompted for an admin password while trying to add the printer.. I can't get that authentication accepted to continue.
<UbuntuNewbie> I am having **so** much trouble trying to set up a dual-boot partition.  My primary boot partition is 200GB NTFS; supposing I want 20GB for Ubuntu -- can I safely resize the NTFS partition to 180 GB -- The NTFS partition is about 25% full with Windows stuff; I don't want to erase the Windows partition.  Is it possible to do this using the partition utility that came with Ubuntu?
<`Nomad> I gave root a password, and also to cupsys which is what cupsd runs under
<nalioth> hunger: thank you. you are correct. some users feel the need to have a superuser enabled gui program, and using gksudo or kdesu is the safer method to start those
<`Nomad> but when I try those as teh admin names and password I get rejected
<arnold> anything?
<pashaw> UbuntuNewbie,   didnt you have a spare drive  use that one
<Pygi> nalioth: yesh, yesh, I know....anyway, konquerer with superuser priveleges is not for anyone if you don't know what you are doin'
<hunger> nalioth: So are you. Running them in kdesu is better then running them with sudo... but having to run them at all makes me feel itchy:-(
<nalioth> Pygi: correct, but starting them with the correct commands will save a lot of trouble in the future
* gnomefreak_away used to be able to run konkourer without being root or sudo
<Pygi> nalioth: yup, true...
<hunger> UbuntuNewbie: It should be possible... it should work... I wouldn't do it (without lots of backups).
<arnold> pashaw?Got any ideas?
<`Nomad> what is teh difference between kdesu and sudo?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell `Nomad about kdesu
<`Nomad> oh wow, thanks!
<hunger> See you later.
<gnomefreak_away> ubotu knows kde stuff and not gksudo :(
<ubotu> No idea, gnomefreak_away
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gnomefreak_away about gksudo
<UbuntuNewbie> I guess my question is -- if I want a 20 GB ubuntu partition -- do I size the drive to 20 GB or 180 GB  -- it defaulted to 200 GB (the NTFS partition, I mean)
<gnomefreak_away> it didnt work for me :(
<Pygi> gnomefreak: well, I think ubotu is open to suggestions :)
<gnomefreak_away> ty nalioth
<alan__> hunger how do you unmount a mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/Ubuntu/root   ??
<Pygi> hehe :)
<pashaw> arnold, does glxgears run?
<Pygi> alan: umount
<tjb13> hey guys, is there like a wiki with a bunch of guides for setting up ati graphics, processor freq scaling, etc... is everything compiled into the kernel by default, i just came from gentoo so bear with me
<trappist> tjb13: your video card and frequency scaling are disparate enough subjects that "etc." is hard to interpret.
<GNULinuxGeek> Updated to Breezy but now cannot play DVDs using the computer.  Do I need to update something else?
<arnold> Yes fine
<pashaw> arnold,  my games system has nvidia card      not sure about your error then
<UbuntuNewbie> my main gripe is the Wiki tends to be a bit vague....
<pashaw> arnold,  could try forums or google for that game and your error
<tjb13> trappist, well... how do i get power management stuff to work
<tjb13> like frequency scaling and sleep
<tjb13> ?
<tjb13> thanks for your help btw
<wizardjames> rar command (for vobsub compression)   what would i put or need to make this work?  the program i am useing right now has it set at    rar-2.80
<pashaw> arnold,   your video driver seems fine tho
<Unity> what is the difference between mozilla browser and firefox?
<arnold> Ive tried, The only solution seems to be an update, but i am not sure how i do it
<gnomefreak_away> UbuntuNewbie, i dont find most of them vague at all but im getting kind of used to reading them :)
#ubuntu 2006-12-25
<PriceChild> JackBandit, still there?
<recon> never mind, I used timidity.
<un_operateur> fromvega, if you down one interface it can't be pinged ;) work on that basis ;)
<_fnord> how do i get sound working on a laptop?in kubuntu the problem is that he external ampifyer in kmix is turned on and other stuff turned down or muted
<eriksays> n2diy: true.  so firefox was crashing on you too?  i did read it looks related to the new flash plugin
<qoq> I am trying to mount an NTFS partition from a Dapper Livecd, I made a windows director under /media and mounted it there, Now I can not cd into that mount or view contents graphically.. what am i doing wrong??
<Nontitle> eriksays: going to gmail.com will crash it
<eriksays> nontitle: here's a nice one.  going to gmail crashes opera, too
<n2diy> eriksays: Fiirefox worked fine for me, then I tried to install the plugins, and Dapper crashed and burned.
<Gosha> how do i make programs to start with X?
<eriksays> n2diy: so the whole system crashed?
<fromvega> un_operateur: but man... you didn't understand. 2 NICs=> 1st connected, 2nd disconnected: ping both! 1st disconnected, 2nd connected: ping none!
<eriksays> n2diy: not just firefox
<Gosha> .. or more like .. how do i set environmal variables?
<Nontitle> the thing is, using the epiphany browser, which uses the Gecko engine, doesn't crash at all
<Gosha> environmental?
<Gosha> *
<n2diy> eriksays: Yes, it was a bare metal recover, total re-install.
<eriksays> Nontitle: does the epiphany browser run flash?
<Nontitle> yes'
<eriksays> Nontitle: or have a plugin, i mean
<eriksays> thanks
<Gosha> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<qoq> anyone get my earlier post? this should be pretty simple.. mounting an NTFS from a livecd
<Nontitle> its a bit more bare than firefox but it's still okay
<fromvega> un_operateur: shoudn't at least the one connected be pingable?
<Nontitle> it has tabs and everything
<eriksays> Nontitle, i do like firefox, especially the google notebooks plugin
<cyphase_> what's the command to view log on/off history
<Nontitle> i like the adblock extension
<masterk> how do I skip a hard drive test?
<Nontitle> masterk: you can't
<un_operateur> fromvega, I dont really understand what you want -- at a local machine, an ifconfig lists both IP address and MAC addresses for all interfaces, at a remote machine, you know the ip address and mac addresses too -- if you ping a remote ip address, the interface with an ip address in that subnet is used
<Nontitle> masterk: how big is your hard drive?
<n2diy> cyphase_: your logs are in /var/log, any editor should be able to read them.
<raxip> Hello
<masterk> well i know my hard drive is fine
<masterk> it is 20gb
<Nontitle> it's just a thing that ubuntu does
<_fnord> is best to still check
<cyphase> n2diy: there's a command for it, i just can't remember it
<Nontitle> i have a 20gb hd too, thats cool
<`rich> cyphase, last -10 to view the most recent 10 logins.
<masterk> but linux says its bad
<eriksays> Nontitle: n2diy: thanks for the help, downloading epiphany now
<cyphase> `rich
<_fnord> mine only takes a couples minutes out of my life every 2 months
<kr0n1x> hi, merry christmas...btw...someone know how to delete a tiscali account??? (email...)
<cyphase> `rich: that's it, thanx
<`rich> np
<n2diy> cyphase, I don't know of any command to do it, I just start up gedit, and open them.
<Nontitle> cool, i actally helped someone lol
<benjk> what's the deb package name for libssl?
<raxip> interest
<Nontitle> sudo apt-get install libssl*
<cyphase> n2diy: see `rich's comment
<benjk> tried that, didn't work
<Nontitle> oh
<benjk> Package libssl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Gosha> okay, then what kind of programs can i use to input japanese?
<bodhi> Any advice on getting a MP3 Cd to play ?
<n2diy> cyphase: or you could use system-admin-system log, roger Rich's command, never used that before.
<bodhi> I keep getting an error "device does not exist"
<Nontitle> libssl0.9.7 and libssl0.9.8
<name> where is xorgconf
<Flew>  /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Nontitle>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flew> -etx +etc
<name> nah the tool
<benjk> hmmm
<Gosha> gah, then. how do i use scim?
<Gosha> >_<
<alecjw> name:  you mean xconf? sudo aptitude install xconf
<Nontitle> nvidia-xconfig? possibly?
<benjk> seems I have libssl098 but
<benjk> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<`rich> xorgconfig is what he's after I think
<_fnord> does anyone else see a large speed diffrence between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Nontitle> oh nvm
<benjk> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl
<benjk> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<`rich> _fnord, yeah I find ubuntu much faster, personally.
<sirk-> how do you setup apache that all traffic gets encrypted with ssl? (I already installed ssl)
<Nontitle> _fnord: i have both installed, i see no difference
<`rich> it's probably a case of KDE vs. Gnome on different hardware
<dv5237> name sudo find / -name xorgconf
<fromvega> un_operateur, let me try to explain better. First, I'm pinging the Linux machine from another machine in the network. The Linux machine has 2 NIC's. When I connect NIC1 to the LAN (and leave NIC2 disconnected from the LAN) I can ping both NIC1 and NIC2 from another machine. BUT when I connect NIC2 to the LAN (leaving NIC1 disconnected) I can't even ping NIC2! So I'm trying to understand why
<Nontitle> well not both installed, just kde and knome
<Nontitle> gnome*
<Nontitle> hey someone should invent knome lol
<name> dv5237: i don't have it installed
* LameBMX notes too self to never set wobbly windows move friction to 0.1 again ... 
<ekimus> sirk-: you need to a) either listen on only port 443 or b) listen on 80 and 443 and redirect all traffic incoming on port 80 to port 443 (you also need to generate a certificate)
<grimboy> Hey, how do I find out what speed I can write dvds at?
<dv5237> name: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<hey_ian> merry christmas
<Nontitle> hey ian
<LinAsH> grimboy, k3b can tell you
<grimboy> LinAsH, Thanks
<laphawg> anyone running ubuntu on a thinkpad?
<sirk-> ekimus, ich wrde gern den traffic von 80 auf 443 redirecten
<sirk-> wie mache ich das am besten? geht das mit apache?
<_fnord> Nontitle: how fast is your machine?
<Nontitle> 1Ghz
<sirk-> ekimus, sorry for speaking german, my mistake
<laphawg> i can't figure out how to reactivate it when it suspends or whatever, and i have to reboot
<_fnord> `rich: whats your computer like?ram/cpu?
<tom_> hey guys, i've got an extra hdd in my computer, it has a bunch of permissions on it from an old comp. is there a way to mount the hdd without permissions?
<sirk-> ekimus, I meant: how do I redirect the traffic from http:80 to https:443?
<neurotech> merry xmas ubuntu!
<laphawg> thats ok, sirk, we're watching joyeux noel here anyway
<Nontitle> ram/cpu/hd 512/1G/20G
<`rich> _fnord, nothing special. 512mb, 1.8ghz
<un_operateur> fromvega, it's like this  192.168.0.1 [machineA]  10.0.0.1 <---> 10.0.0.2 [machineB]  172.16.0.1  -- machineB will always be able to ping 192.168.0.1 as long as it's up and 10.0.0.1 is up -- but if you had this  10.0.0.1 [machineA]   192.168.0.1 <---> 10.0.0.2 [machineB]  172.16.0.1  .. machineB will never be able to ping either of machineA's addresses,
<name> dv5237: i have that already
<hey_ian> laphawg: probably suspend is not supported on your machine, use the hibernate pkg
<dv5237> name: sorry then im out op options
<un_operateur> fromvega, the reason is -- you can only ping addresses in the same IP subnet (unless there is a router routing between the two IP networks)
<laphawg> hey_ian, thanks, i will search for info on hibernate pkg
<Gosha> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<dv5237> !feasty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feasty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekimus> sirk-: long story short: you need 2 virtual hosts 1 listening on port 80 and have the rewriteengine activated (http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html#ToC2) then redirect all requests to the same url on port 443 the other listening on port 443 which will then serve the requests
<hey_ian> laphawg: apt-cache search hibernate
<laphawg> tks
<ekimus> sirk-: i was just wondering how you know that I do speak german :)
<sirk-> I just forgot speaking english ;D
<name> can't anybody tell me in which pkg "xorgconfig" is?
<sirk-> ekimus, may I query you?
<ernz> Hi everyone.
<kalila> I would like to talk so someone knowledgable of ubuntu's structure and mailing lists :)
<fromvega> un_operateur: ok, but in my case machineA NICs IPs are 10.0.0.5 and 10.0.0.7, and machineB ip is 10.0.0.3. They are in the same subnet aren't they?
<corevette> how do you install grub on windows?
<ernz> Can someone please tell me how I can convert MP4 videos into 3GP that would work on my phone please?
<ekimus> does anyone know what the HE and SE extension in the amd opteron serial numbers are for? like http://amdcompare.com/us-en/opteron/Default.aspx (see column 3 and 4 of the table for example)
<Phat32> Hello everyone. I am working on a machine which lost it's nvidia graphics card recently due to dust and is now using an ATI graphics card. I was wondering if anyone could explain how to remove the old nvidia driver, install the ati driver, and fix xorg.conf...
<ekimus> err sorry meant http://amdcompare.com/us-en/opteron/Default.aspx with the socket F option...
<gordonjcp> Phat32: a good start would be to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hansel> Phat32 - did you install the other driver use apt-get?
<Hansel> if so uninstall via the same method  :)
<Phat32> gordonjcp, I'm not confident in my ability to edit it accurately, manually
<Symok> Would anyone here be able to help me with a few network related questions?
<Hansel> Symok - just ask and we'll all help if we know the answer.
<gordonjcp> Phat32: tough shit, basically
<Phat32> Hansel, no I haven't installed the ati driver yet
<gordonjcp> Phat32: it's easy
<Olathe> How do I install Sun's Java 1.6 JDK (not JRE) ?
<PriceChild> !language gordonjcp
<Toulouse> olathe, it might be in synaptic
<gordonjcp> Phat32: right, there's a "default" ATI driver
<Gosha> okay, easy one, how do i create a file in the console?
<corevette> Phat32, uninstall in synaptic the nvidia driver, then install the ati drivers and run: sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xortg
<ekimus> sirk-: i just queried you...
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: go away, you prissy imbecile
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<corevette> phat32: i mean: sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-broo2-0-0-cust991.renf.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Symok> ok, first: Is there a way to make windows' "always on" hard drive shares visible in the network viewer?
<Phat32> corevette, synaptic is a graphical tool...
<Seveas> LjL, too slow ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> if I have aiglx/beryl installed on edgy, can I still use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix my resolution?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Wiseguy> hey guys has anyone used NeroLinux?
<corevette> i know phat32
<Hansel> Wiseguy - no... but we have all used ubuntu I imagine.
<Toulouse> lol
<hey_ian> Wiseguy: yeah
<Gosha> >_<
<kitche> Phat32: you just do sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx also
<LjL> Seveas: 'course, i'm still taken by childish full-screen platform games
<jughead> I have used and am using ubuntu Wiseguy
<Wiseguy> Hansel, its a burning app douche
<Phat32> corevette, How can I use a graphical tool when I can't use X
<corevette> go into recovery mode phat32
<Wiseguy> does it work wel?
<Toulouse> hey this is probably obviouse, but do yall know the name of the default gnome irc client that is pre-installed in ubuntu?
<jughead> is it just a version of nero burning rom for linux?
<Wiseguy> yes
<hey_ian> Wiseguy: But in comparison to k3b it is garbage!!!
<Hansel> Wiseguy - sounded like a custom distro for burning (I'm familiar with Nero)  No need to speak of your mothers genitals
<PriceChild> Toulouse, gaim
<PriceChild> Toulouse, it does a lot more than irc
<Toulouse> gaim does it? oh man thanks
<PriceChild> Toulouse, I prefer to use xchat-gnome though
<Toulouse> i knew it did aim
<Wiseguy> hey_ian, really? k3b is better?
<bulmer> Phat32: you can always boot off of the liveCD and then modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on your hard disk
<Toulouse> ok, ill try those, thanks guys
<Phat32> kitche, What about nvidia-kernel-common ???
<jughead> I like K3B for burning
<idlemind> has anyone used the nero software for linux yet?
<un_operateur> fromvega, it should always be possible to ping those addresses (even though it is not a good idea to have two interfaces have IP addresses in the same subnet) .. I cant really say unless I know how the physical setup of your network is structured
<Seveas> LjL, I have a better game, figthing IE :/
<Phat32> bulmer, I like that idea
<kitche> Phat32: have to remove that as well I tend to use aptitude since it follows dependencies
<hey_ian> Wiseguy: of course, it has the same functions like nero, but is integrated better and is open source!!!
<PriceChild> idlemind, what's wrong with gnomebaker?
<FlyingSquirrel32>  can I still use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with beryl installed?
<PriceChild> FlyingSquirrel32, yes
<PriceChild> FlyingSquirrel32, but don't expect beryl to work afterwards
<Hansel> heh
<FlyingSquirrel32> PriceChild: nice.
<LjL> Seveas: IE as in the browser?
<fromvega> un_operateur: so one NIC might be down if it's connected but I can't ping it?
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> Seveas: as in who-cares-if-ubuntu-nl.org-doesn't-quite-render-on-it?
<PriceChild> lol
<FlyingSquirrel32> PriceChild: I set a machine up for someone and when they took it home their monitor doesn't do the resolution it was set at. how can I lower the resolution so it can start?
<juanchito2006> Hello, I've got an strange issue while the ubuntu's startup gets blank until the logon screen
<PriceChild> FlyingSquirrel32, you could manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to remove the other resolutions?
<juanchito2006> It seems out of frequency
<juanchito2006> How can I fix it
<FlyingSquirrel32> PriceChild: never done that before, but I guess it's time to learn how. Thanks.
<PriceChild> FlyingSquirrel32, make a backup! :)
<bulmer> for those that are using NVidia whats the "Driver" name you have set in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? mine is "nv" is that optimum?
* juanchito2006 is one of the many newb who suffered installing the ATi driver :-(
<PriceChild> !nvidia | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toulouse> i have a question, if i try to play a .mov or .avi or some other quicktime-ish format, it just tries with totem-or kaffeine then says it couldnt play it
<erUSUL> !nvidia | bulmer
<un_operateur> fromvega, It probably is because MachineB is confused about where exactly which address is after you switch them around -- maybe you need to flush out the arp cache on machineB to get it working again
<kitche> bulmer: nv is the open source version of nvidia made by X.org
<Bas|K> hey all
<Greevous> toulouse you should have the right codecs installed first
<FlyingSquirrel32> PriceChild: ok, thanks.
<toulouse> ok
<Greevous> toulouse: or perhaps the plugins
<un_operateur> fromvega, and/or restart the networking daemon on machineA
* juanchito2006 is happy for sucessfully doing it :-)
<bulmer> kitche: curious as to which do you use for this NVidia?
<toulouse> ummm i  havent installed any diff. codecs
<toulouse> should i go to synaptic
<Symok> I like this interface better
<Bas|K>  http://tinyurl.com/yfqmr9
<Greevous> toulouse: i use automatix to get some of those
<PriceChild> !codecs | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toulouse> ok
<Greevous> it seemed to work for me
<kitche> bulmer: I use nvidia driver sicne I like direct rendering and I play tremulous once in a while
<PriceChild> !automatix | Greevous
<ubotu> Greevous: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<FlyingSquirrel32> PriceChild: ok, so it looks pretty simple, just remove the resolutions we don't want... anything else I should know before I should go?
<Greevous> okay
<PriceChild> FlyingSquirrel32, make sure you've already made a backup
<Greevous> Automatix has always worked for me and my friend
<FlyingSquirrel32> ok. ciao.
<Greevous> and since it has plug-ins...
<bulmer> kitche: that "sicne" something that came with your video card cdrom or something you download from their site to optimize your video?
<trev_> ok, if i want to make a shared network folder on my computer for my lan can anyone tell me how to do that?
<PriceChild> !WorksForMe | Greevous
<ubotu> Greevous: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<SurfnKid> Ho Ho Ho, Merry Christmas
<Greevous> ubotu: i understand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i understand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> bulmer: install nvidia-glx from synaptic then open upa  terminal and type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable then restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<PriceChild> Greevous, ubotu is a bot
<Greevous> whoops
<Symok> Would anyone know why I can access network shares on other(windows) computers, but I can't ping them by their LAN IPs?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> kitche: thanks
<ink251> how do I pass options to the ipw2200 wireless module built into the kernel? Options like you would pass with modprobe.
<fromvega> un_operateur: from the Linux machine (machineA), when NIC1 is connected I can ping machineB, but when NIC2 is connected I can't. Something is wrong right? Is it because both NIC have ip from the same subnet or not?
<Symok> (or connect to the FTP i'm running on one of them, 'no route to host')
<kitche> PriceChild: bulmer just wanted to know what driver was better(as in best performance for the nvidia card)
<PriceChild> kitche, he also asked where this was obtained from 23:30
<ink251> how do I pass options to the ipw2200 wireless module built into the kernel? Options like you would pass with modprobe.
<un_operateur> fromvega, thats where your problem about distinguishing IP subnets comes in -- how does the kernel know which interface to send packets out through if the destination is the same IP subnet as two of the connected interfaces??
<xyz> is fd0 the floppy drive ?
<ekimus> xyz: /dev/fd0? yes
<un_operateur> fromvega, simple rule in networking : never ever assign IP addresses to multiple interfaces in the IP subnet, you will always have looping problems
<xyz> omg i have installed grub in the wrong place
<xyz> i didnt puy /dev/
<ekimus> xyz: so? just reinstall it in the right place
<xyz> how
<fromvega> un_operateur: ok, thank you! I'll try to fix it
<juanchito2006> !startup screen missing outof frequency
<xyz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fatlip> malikeye: hey you there?
<juanchito2006> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<un_operateur> fromvega, not only will that confuse MachineA(the sender) it will also confuse MachineB(the reciever) because machineB will say "hang, on, i got one packet from one MAC address, another from another MAC address, but they are in the same subnet, which MAC address do i reply to??)
<trev_> should you have hdparm running as a service?
<Hansel> yes
<un_operateur> trev_, hdparm as a service??
<ajj> i'm trying to instll ubuntu, is there anyway i can install it using a cd drive emulator like alcohol, or do i have to burn it to a disc and boot it from there?
<trev_> yeah, its in the service settings under system/administration
* ajj is out ofcd-r
<ajj> :(
<_fnord> whats that comand, lspcmica?
<name> dammit is there any good X config tool/
<tanubis_> Just got an Ipod Nano, itunes doesn't run in linux.  Apparently, you can do some interesting things with it if you put linux on it... anyone now how to go about doing cool things with it?
<un_operateur> whatis hdparm : hdparm (8)           - get/set hard disk parameters
<name> tanubis_: amarok
<Hansel> name - vi makes a good config tool for the config file  :)
<name> oh wait
<name> Hansel: na
<name> Hansel: i want some tool
<un_operateur> tanubis, check out the ipodlinux website
<xyz>  1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<xyz> unionfs                1165328    677012    488316  59% /
<name> dual view support
<xyz> this doesnt seem rite
<fromvega> un_operateur, but shoudn't it reply to the ip and mac that it received the ping request from?
<name> with one CRT and one TFT
<fromvega> un_operateur, 2 ip, 2 mac. 2 different places. Shoudn't be a problem for machineB. Am I right?
<juanchito2006> Ubotu is a bot!!! I can't believe it :-o
<juanchito2006> Ubotu is a bot!!! I can't believe it :-O
<kitche> tanubis_: ipodlinux does not work on the newer nanos
<xyz> juanchito2006:i know
<un_operateur> fromvega, well, yes, thats how it works -- but since MachineA cant make up it's mind as to which interface to send out packets to the same subnet, it's likely it will use one port one time, another port another and that will confuse it's recipients
<xyz> :)
<fromvega> un_operateur, for machineB it should act like 2 different machines...
<fromvega> hum
<fromvega> now I understand
<un_operateur> fromvega, right, ok, thats one good way of seeing it
* juanchito2006 is in shock
<xyz> i cant sort this grub thing out please help
<PriceChild> xyz what is wrong?
<toulouse> so once i nstall all of those packages from the multimedia site on ubuntu.help my video playing should work right?
<xyz> i installed it in (fd0) instead of /dev/fd0
<PriceChild> toulouse, should do :)
<toulouse> thanks :))))))
<fromvega> un_operateur, linux kernel must process the ping not the NIC itself (right?), so in fact it problably is receiving the packets from machineB but responds to the wrong NIC.
<xyz> PriceChild:i still havent loged off
<corevette> how do you install grub on windows drive?
<xyz> using the live cd
<kitche> xyz: well to make a grub rescue disk it's a bit different then how you install it to a hard drive
<un_operateur> fromvega, if you ever work on cisco/juniper/nortel routers -- you'll see they prohibit you from assigning IP address in the same subnet to different interfaces -- simply because it breaks a lot of things (as you see) and it's bad design -- also, the whole point of a router is to connect different networks -- not connect the same network (thats a job of a switch)
<Apollo> anyone recommend a streaming video capture app especially for youtube.com?
<juanchito2006> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<xyz> kitche:will i have to log off
<PriceChild> Apollo, I don't think you're legally allowed to take video off of the youtube site... just stream it on demand
<nn> un_operateur: i assign different IPs from the same subnet to several cards in a machine on my terminal server
<kitche> xyz: yes but how you installed grub to the floppy isn't really the correct way not sure if it will work
<nn> un_operateur: but it's a rare case
<fromvega> un_operateur: ;) thank you very much!
<xyz> yeh i have no grub ,that the problem
<xyz> and now i dont know how linux installed
<_fnord> how do i upgrade from 5.10
<xyz> ohh man
<un_operateur> fromvega, the kernel reponds to IP addresses by enclosing frames destined to MAC addresses from those within it's arp cache
<un_operateur> nn, are you using a form of load balancing on the server?
<_fnord> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<un_operateur> nn, IP load balancing i.e.?
<nn> un_operateur: sorta, i refuse clients
<freenet> I installed a package that doesn't let me uninstall it because of an error in postrm. How do I clean this up and ignore the postrm error?
<Apollo> pricechild: i have uploaded video to the site and I can't recover the video? It is a storage faculty to myself! Home video?
<nn> un_operateur: if more than X clients are connected to the IP, i refuse them, and they try the next "server"
<nn> un_operateur: kinda like how /etc/resolv.conf works
<un_operateur> nn, so it is load balancing basically
<orangey> hey all..
<nn> un_operateur: in a ghetto sense, yea
<PriceChild> !hi | orangey
<ubotu> orangey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<orangey> when running a vncserver, it fails, and tells me I need a fixed font
<orangey> however, what package does that come from?
<un_operateur> nn, does the server connect up to a switch/router that does ip load balancing?
<orangey> I think I have all the necessary ones - xfree-font, etc.
<Hansel> x11-fonts prolly
<nn> un_operateur: no
<xyz> now it wont even mount a floppy drive
<nn> un_operateur: just several ports on a gigabit switch
<un_operateur> nn, i'm amazed you havent come across any troubles as of yet ..
<nn> un_operateur: why?
<orangey> Hansel: there is no such package I can find.
<nn> un_operateur: only issue i had was i had to set up dhcpd to only broadcast on one interface,because it was confusing itself
<toulouse> arrgh ok, so i installed the various media packages, but .... it wont play wmv files because it needs a decoder, any tips?
<PriceChild> !w32codecs | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur> nn, like i was saying -- when the server replies to clients -- how does it's kernel know which interface to use to send frames out of? if for example clients from 192.168.0.0/255 connect upto it .. and half connect upto one interface and half to another, the server has a 50% chance of choosing either with no definitive path
<PriceChild> toulouse, you need "w32codecs"... it is outlined on the wiki how to get it
<toulouse> o :!
<toulouse> thanks
<jughead> i'm getting w32codecs right now; it's not very difficult
<nn> un_operateur: Ohh, i think i misunderstood what you meant previously
<fromvega> un_operateur, if the kernel knows from which MAC the packet was received, shoudn't it send the response from the same MAC?
<nn> arp caching
<Twiztr> Question;
<un_operateur> nn, so, not only does that disrupt intermediate routers' and switches' arp tables because they are made up on the fly -- if one time,  one MAC address is used and another another is used, it puts a load on those devices
<nn> un_operateur: hm
<kitche> !ask|Twiztr
<ubotu> Twiztr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xyz> will this fix my grub problems
<xyz> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<fromvega> how do I make changes in the ip_forward file permanent? I do not want to type "sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" every reboot.
<Cantankerous> I have seen IP conversations where a client was talking to interface A of the server but the server always replied from interface B (same IP address). This confused the switches because interface A was never a source MAC so every packet to the server was flooded as a multicast.
<un_operateur> fromvega, yes, thats how its supposed to work  -- but how does the recepient know which MAC address is the right one, if there are many??
<Twiztr> I am running MEPIS liveCD and trying to install it. I partitioned HDB [b1 is a Windows drive b2 is the /root b3 is the swap, and b4 is /home] 
<kitche> Twiztr: ask in #mepis
<Twiztr> so it installed, and then rebooted  (not from cd) it never asked me for a bootloader setting, so when the box rebooted, it did so into Windows
<Twiztr> And Windows System is in HDA
<kitche> Twiztr: might want to ask it in #mepis if it deals with mepis
<un_operateur> Cantankerous, yes, there's a high chance of a broadcast storm happening especially in a cascaded switched network
<DIL> can an .exe program be installed on a linux system
<toulouse> dil, use wine
<un_operateur> DIL, it can be run from under wine
<xyz> is there a devicew called fd0 in ubuntu
<fromvega> un_operateur: I'm still confused about this MAC issue. The machine have 2 MACs, the packet is received from one MAC, the kernel send the response from that MAC. What's the confusing issue?
<DIL> thanks!
<Cantankerous> floppy disk 0
<xyz> the ehat is /dev/fd0
<xyz> then what is /dev/fd0
<un_operateur> fromvega, if the sender machine has two MAC addresses and there's a 50% chance that either will be used in communications to one single host -- how does the client know which MAC address to use in reponses back to the sender???
<idlemind> xyz: fd0 is just that: /dev/fd0
<kitche> xyz: floppy disk 0 is what /dev/fd0
<xyz> them my grub did work
<xyz> thats if fd0 is /dev/fd0
<Cantankerous> un_operator: depends which MAC answered the ARP request
<xyz> ok im rebooting now
<xyz> wish me luck
<Phat32> How can I view the channel history
<Phat32> I can
<Phat32> I can't scroll up high enough*
<un_operateur> fromvega, it's like this -- you send me letters all the time from your addresses i.e. 10, foobar lane  and 20, bazquux road -- one time you use one address another time another -- which one should i trust is your actual one? ok, i might keep a track and reply to the exact one used in the original letter but why put me through the bother? it's an unnecessary load on my part when ideally you could just use one address al
<un_operateur> l the time
<Hansel> pgup?  if it doesn't go high enough you need to set a larger history setting
<willskills> Phat32, what client do you use? Xchat only keeps 300 lines as a default.......
<Phat32> xchat
<willskills> you can change it in Settings :)
<Phat32> someone had typed out a command for generating a new xorg.conf file I think
<Phat32> or maybe it was like dpkg reconfigure ?
<Phat32> Hello everyone. I am working on a machine which lost it's nvidia graphics card recently due to dust and is now using an ATI graphics card. I was wondering if anyone could explain how to remove the old nvidia driver, install the ati driver, and fix xorg.conf...
<Phat32> I tried using the xorg.conf from the live cd and it didn't work
<un_operateur> Cantankerous, yes, but if the source MAC address is constantly being changed for a source IP address, it puts an unecessary load on the intermediate switch and recepient host - because they have to keep changing and updating the arp table for every different frame
<leprasmurf> hello all
<Cantankerous> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<leprasmurf> trying to install the rt2500 drivers for my wireless card.  Got the drivers, but when I try 'make' in the directory, I get the error make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<kitche> Phat32: you remove nvidia-glx by sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx I would just use the open source ati driver until you get X working again
<eimajenthat> I just installed banshee and banshee-daap, but I get an error that the Music Sharing plugin could not be initialized.  Any suggestions?
<fromvega> un_operateur: but and what about INSIDE the machine that have 2 NICs. If it receives a ping request from one NIC, does it replies using the same NIC? I mean, NIC2 received a ping request, the reponse shouldn't be sent from it? Or things do not work this way?
<Cantankerous> I don't think there is normally any checking of the source MAC address when receiving an IP packet. ARP refresh is optional IIRC
<un_operateur> fromvega, it's not so much a problem if it's just two hosts -- but if there are many hosts -- then it becomes a problem -- the sender with two mac addresses is not guaranteed to recieve all frames via one interface
<xyz> its worked
<brian|geeknik> Good evening.
<xyz> ;)
<bruenig> !hi | brian|geeknik
<ubotu> brian|geeknik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Phat32> thankyou very much guys
<xyz> evening
<Phat32> I am using X again
<Phat32> I'll take it from here
<bruenig> !thanks | Phat32
<ubotu> Phat32: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<un_operateur> Cantankerous, ohh, the MAC addresses are always checked -- because thats how switches know the topology of a network, the states of links and build Spanning Trees with
<brian|geeknik> I just downloaded the Ubuntu 6.10 ISO for AMD64 systems. It's been years, and I mean YEARs since I ran linux( think slackware with kernel 1.2.13). ;) Anyways, it gave me some error about my AGP Aperture and then some weird authentication error and then told me to remove the CD from my drive and hit enter after closing the tray, and then I had to push the reset button.
<Hansel> brian - try the alternate cd that has a textmode installer...
<Cantankerous> un_operator - yes, but that has no effect on ARP. Switches just learn where each MAC is. If a server has multiple MACS with the same IP, you could in theory send to any one although in practice you would only send to the MAC in teh current ARP table. IP responses could come from any interface and therefore have any of tose MAC addresses. This does not affect the packet meanings at IP level
<brian|geeknik> Hansel: I just wanted to try out the OS w/o installing actually. =)
<Hansel> oh.. :(
<Trynemjoel> Is there a graphic WLAN-connection program for GNOME desktop? haven't managed to find one
<brian|geeknik> I'm not 100% ready to make the switch until I get a secondary computer(I stream audio to a server via Helix Producer Plus(from RealMedia)) and I don't think there is an alternative for Linux. ;)
<bruenig> !network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<digin4> why isn't there xchat for ubuntu? i can only find xchat-gnome, which i don't like at all :(
<bruenig> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<xyz> do you install beryl first or the drivers ?
<bruenig> digin4, there is, you need to enable universe to install it
<frogger0> !sources
<xyz> and dose it make a diffrence
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<digin4> bruenig: how do i enable that in edgy?
<bruenig> digin4, have you ever messed with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<digin4> bruenig: no sir!
<bingnet922> new question: I compiled and installed ffmpeg from svn because I couldn't get the repo version to encode mp3 when transcoding video. It still doesn't work though I've enabled mp3/lame. What am I missing?
<bingnet922> I'm using 6.10
<bruenig> digin4, ok, then run, the following, it will enable all the extra repositories, update, then install xchat, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<rysiek|pl> anybody here uses/knows unionfs?
<kitche> bingnet922: did you install lame?
<fromvega> un_operateur: but in my case, the linux machine have 2 NICs but only one is connected, and I can't ping it. If the kernel can send the reponse from either NICs I understand the problem, but if kernel sends the response from the same NIC that have received it I do not understand why it's not pingable:\
<rysiek|pl> if I use unionfs, do I need to have the branched dirs mounted somewhere already?
<bruenig> digin4, copy everything after the comma, all on one line
<digin4> bruenig: i thank thee sire!
<bruenig> digin4, if you want to tray icon, do sudo apt-get install xchat-systray after all of that runs through
<bruenig> s/to/the*
<digin4> ok thanks :):)
<Cantankerous> fromvega: The un-connected NIC should detect lack of cable and go inactive, even if it _does_ have the same IP address.
<cyphase> hmm, Gajim 0.11 looks pretty good
<cyphase> nice interface
<Trynemjoel> Where do i find the window for network-manager-gnome ? The network status window in my systray wont see my eth1 but its visible in "iwconfig" in the terminal
<un_operateur> fromvega, just dont assign IP addresses in the same IP subnet to multiple interfaces on the same machine -- keep it simple
<frogger0> how can i solve this problem -->  gpgv: keyblock resource `/home/kneipe/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg': general error
<toulouse> hey guys, i use beep media player for my internet radio and streamtuner to find my stations, but sometime the beepmediaplayer hiccups and quits playing, any suggestions?
<Stormx2> Trynemjoel: Tried "killall gnome-panel" ?
<Cantankerous> fromvga: ifconfig should tell you what IP addresses you have, and ective interfaces should include the word RUNNING
<fromvega> Cantankerous: the NICs do not have the same IP dude
<fromvega> un_operateur: ok... just want to understand hehehe
<toulouse> and it doesnt support all the streams streamtuner  has to offer
<Stormx2> toulouse: BMP is old. It's been forked twice. If you like killing kittens, I suggest you get BMPx. If you are not evil, go with Audacious
<un_operateur> fromvega, I could explain better if i had a whiteboard -- its hard using words :)
<bingnet922> kitche: Hi, I did install lame. I checked this with $apt-get install lame which responded "0 newly installed"
<Stormx2> toulouse: audacious-media-player.org
<toulouse> audacious, ok ima look for it, does it need any seperate packages?
<Stormx2> toulouse: Don't think so...
<toulouse> thanks man
<frogger0> how can i solve this problem -->  gpgv: keyblock resource `/home/kneipe/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg': general error
<Stormx2> toulouse: if it does you can get em from the repos ;)
<bruenig> frogger0, general error, hmm that is pretty specific
<bruenig> !repeat | frogger0
<ubotu> frogger0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fromvega> Cantankerous: both NICs are RUNNING and have different IPs...
<Stormx2> toulouse: There is an ubuntu maintainer for it I think...
<Trynemjoel> That just killed all my systray icons Stormx2, no status/management window for my WLAN
<frogger0> thx
<toulouse> ok
<Stormx2> Trynemjoel: Eek, sorry.
<toulouse> thanks dude
<xyz> how do i install opera in the terminal
<Trynemjoel> well, can i config my Wifi-card from the terminal as a temp solution?
<bruenig> xyz, you have to add repos, or I can find the deb and give you a wget + dpkg command that will do it if you wish
<un_operateur> xyz, you need to have the canonical commercial or opera repositories added to your sources.list
<bruenig> xyz, what version of ubuntu are you using
<xyz> 6.10
<xyz> edgy eft
<xyz> E: Couldn't find package opera
<xyz> :-/
<Naabo> heya all..anyone can tell me how to setup ftp so i can delete all in www root by ftp?
<xyz>  bruenig:please do
<Hansel> Naabo - which ftpd are you using?
<Naabo> proftpd
<Hansel> lookup the defaultroot  option
<Cantankerous> fromvga: maybe I shouldn't have jumped in the middle of a conversation. Anyway, to make IP forwarding permanent, there's an entry in /etc/network/options - add a line "#ip_forward=yes
<Hansel> set it for one of your users that you want to be able to edit www pages.
<Cantankerous> fromvga: dammit - don't put the hash in front
<fromvega> un_operateur: ok, no problem. thank you very much! Merry Xmas! Bye!
<fromvega> Cantankerous: tks dude! Merry Xmas bye!
<fromvega> bye!
<xyz>  bruenig:im waiting in vain
<xyz> for your repos
<bruenig> xyz, wget  ftp://get.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/910/final/en/i386/shared/opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i opera_9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<Naabo> well i can see owner..but as i ry to delite some dir's in there it says permission denied..
<bruenig> xyz, they had it setup with mirrors, so I had to navigate the ftp index until I could find an exact link
<Hansel> Naabo - you also need to chmod the directory so the user can actually make changes let alone get chrooted to it
<SmashCat> Hello, anyone know of a site where I can find a list of available apt packages?
<Naabo> chmod the dir 777?
<kitche> SmashCat: packages.ubuntu.com
<variant> Naabo: no, 775 at most
<derek_> Hi
<trev_> ok, i was just trying to share a folder using the nautilus GUI and samba, how do i acess the folder that is on ubuntu with windows XP
<Cantankerous> fromvga: bye - Merry Christmas
<SmashCat> kitche: Thanks! I wonder if apt will have a search option one day (like yum)!
<derek_> Where can I tell my views if I like some feature in Ubuntu?
<kitche> SmashCat: umm apt-cache
<kitche> SmashCat: it had it for a while
<Trynemjoel> Is there a command to list LAN-connections? trying to find the IP to my Access point :)
<Hansel> derek_ - you can setup a video camera and post it on youtube  hehe.
<derek_> :)
<SmashCat> kitche: So apt-cache is a search tool? Weird name! ;-)
<derek_> SmashCat, apt-cache is a cache of the list of programs available
<derek_> SmashCat, you search like this: apt-cache search xchat
<Naabo> hmmm now i chmod the www dir 755--ftp and see owner same as ftp acc...still can't add dirs/delete files..
<Trynemjoel> Is there a command to list LAN-connections? trying to find the IP to my Access point :)
<xyz> didnt work
<kitche> xyz: ok now here is the fun part
<_fnord> im trying to get the sound to work on my laptop
<neuro_> scuze me a sec
<neuro_> !language neuro_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language neuro_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neuro_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* neuro_ hugs ubotu 
<SmashCat> derek_: Thanks, I usually only use Fedora/RH and Gentoo, so I'm not familiar with apt. I'm just setting up a desktop for someone and they wanted Ubuntu. The installer didn't allow RAID setup and hasn't picked up the hardware properly (only allowing 1024x768 on a 1920x1200 display ;-) I don't mind editing xorg.conf, but it's not very user friendly for a newbie!
<xyz> hot do i reboot in the terminal
<toulouse> hey guys, is xmms useful? im looking for a pain-free internet radio player
<Hansel> toulouse - yes.  It's "useful"
<needhelp> I try to run a Windows-game through wine. But an Windows-error pops up saying "Allication Error: An integer divide by zero was encountered at address ...... Click on OK to terminate the application"
<hansaki> anyone know what runs on TCP port DPT=64789 /
<needhelp> How can I fix that error?
<Hansel> hansaki - probably a backdoor
<hansaki> anyone know what runs on TCP port DPT=64789  ? and anything about secuirity / hacking on this port?  i am getting lost of hits
<kitche> xyz: http://pastebin.ca/291311 is how to install grub to a floppy
<Hansel> needhelp - which application?  Have you read the winehq webpage for info on that app and particular error?
<toulouse> well, do you think it's going to be stable on internet radio? b/c i tried beep media player and it works--some of the time
<toulouse> i dont know why though
<hansaki> Hansel: why do you say that
<xyz> kitche:i dont it ,thani you
<Hansel> hansaki - that is a very high port number
<Hansel> hansaki - most legitimate services run under 1000  :)
<xyz> any one have a clue how to reboot in the terminal
<kitche> xyz: rescue mode
<ubuntu_> Hi
<DIL> hey all!  am trying to have system see my HP 5590 Scanner-any assist will be graet am A NEWB to Linux
<idlemind> dil: have you searched google to make sure that it's compatible w/linux?
<Hansel> DIL have you googled for HP 5590 Scanner driver insmod
<SmashCat> xyz: tried typing "reboot"?
<hansaki> thanks
<DIL> no will now do
<ubuntu_> how show DVD with ubuntu ??? help me please
<_fnord> xyz: halt?
<insomninja> DIL, what happens if you start the scanning program (sane)?
<_fnord> !dvd |ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SmashCat> xyz: or "init 0" (works with RH)
<ubuntu_> thanks
<_fnord> ubuntu_: are you useing a livecd?
<xyz> "reboot" works but i have to be root ,im ok with that
<Naabo> Hansel--got any more sugesions for me??ftp with the same suer as the ower in www root..still getting permission denied:-/
<SmashCat> Right time to hack xorg.conf ;-) It's the 21st century, there should really be a gui tool for this!
<_fnord> how do i get the sound to work on a laptop?
<ubuntu_> i wish you a mary christmas !
<ubuntu_> goddnight
<bruenig> SmashCat, write one
<derek_> Can I find out the version of a program available in the repository before apt-get'ing it?
<leprasmurf> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<Hansel> SmashCat - why?  If it ain't broke don't fix it.  There are many people that live in CLI's and don't ever even load up a GUI...
<kitche> SmashCat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the only good tool or sudo xorgconfig or X -configure
<Hansel> Naabo - you can see the files but not write/remove, correct?
<derek_> _fnord, how old is your laptop, if I may ask?
<_fnord> SmashCat: there is one i think
<SmashCat> bruenig: This is probably the onyl time I'll use Ubuntu, so I don't think I'll be writing a tool for it for one installation ;-)
<Naabo> yes
<leprasmurf> Any help?  I'm compiling the rt2500 driver and getting: make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<_fnord> boute a year or so
<_fnord> intell celeronM 1.5 ghz 250 ram
<bruenig> SmashCat, but think of the good you will do writing such an invaluable piece of software for the community
<Pixy> Anyone know how to get an Ubuntu verion of xchat that's not the gnome version?
<Hansel> Naabo - have you looked at the sample configs on proftpd.org? http://www.proftpd.org/docs/configs/virtual.conf
<_fnord> it was bottom of the line when i got it
<root_> how do find out a password on a .rar file
<bingnet922> kitche: Hi, I did install lame. I checked this with $apt-get install lame which responded "0 newly installed"
<SmashCat> bruenig: There's one in Fedora that works well, maybe that could be repackaged?
<kitche> bingnet922: ok then it should be working correctly
<LameBMX> root_,  you dont dl warez
<kitche> bingnet922: it might be due to how you are trying to encode it and such
<root_> lameBMX its not a warez
<LameBMX> then why dont you have the pass?
<Hansel> root_ password protection is put in place for a reason.  If you set the pass but forgot it then you can google for the answer.  Sounds a bit sketchy though and we dont help with piracy...
<Naabo> Hansel--i'm chking now..thx..getting back as soon as any progress beeing made
<baastrup> is there a easy way to install the 2.6.18 kernel
<Hansel> baastrup - apt-get if you dont have any customizations
<cafuego_> baastrup: why do you want to install an old kernel?
<Hansel> if you want to compile your own the process is fairly painless but there are some key steps you must follow...
<BiNz> Merry Christmas all!
<root_> lameBMX as i am a techie for a college and a student it crackin are system and there is a rar file which is passworded which is titled Crackin
<Pixy> I'm having a problem with GCC.
<Pixy> Don't know if this is common.
<derek_> Can I find out the version of a program available in the repository before apt-get'ing it?
<Pixy> But hanyways:
<Hansel> derek_ apt-cache lets you search
<neuro_> Hansel: ping
<Pixy> I get this when doing ./configure
<Pixy> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cafuego_> derek_: apt-cache show <package> and/or apt-cache policy <package>
<Hansel> neuro_: pong
<baastrup> cafuego_: this is the version  2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<kitche> Pixy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pixy> Kay.
<cafuego_> Pixy: you don't have a proper install, get 'build-essential'
<neuro_> Hansel: been pm'ing you, no response?
<Hansel> I am ignoring all pms.
<Hansel> just ask in the channel
<neuro_> nice
<LameBMX> so ur responsible for the system then ... and its a university
<cafuego_> baastrup: Yes, prebuilt with backported fixes. 2.6.18 is not maintained by Ubuntu.
<Rav|strangler> what does ./ do again?
<LameBMX> just remote admin the box and record
<Hansel> ./ runs a binary file...
<neuro_> Hansel: just wanted to ask a question about whatever it was you said to gordonjcp
<Rav|strangler> and how can I execute a file with out doing it.
<Hansel> something outside of /bin /usr/bin etc
<Pixy> Also, how would you make the keyboard controls more Mac like?
<root_> lameBMX: no just a little school network
<kitche> Rav|strangler: use sh instead of ./
<Pixy> As in Apple key == Ctrl
<Hansel> neuro_ - I didn't say anything to him but if you want to ask me about something I typed feel free...
<Hansel> :)
<LameBMX> same concept
<neuro_> Hansel: you didn't pm him?
<LameBMX> size dont really matter
<baastrup> cafuego_: hmm oki, I need to try a newer kernel,  because im testing some problems with the nvidia kernel on my laptop
<Rav|strangler> kitche, can I do it without doing sh bsflite?
<root_> true
<bingnet922> kitche: Here's my session showing the command and output. Notice the 'configure:' is empty instead of --enable-lame, but when I run .configure it shows lame enabled. I am sure I'm using the same executable because I removed the ffmpeg package, the only resident copy is from svn.
<Hansel> he pm'd me telling me about his life and work...
<Hansel> I ignored him  :)
<derek_> Thanks
<bingnet922> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38723/
<Rav|strangler> kitche,  like chmod something
<neuro_> Hansel: :)
<cafuego_> baastrup: Wouldn't it be better to try the newer driver on a working kernel?
<neuro_> Hansel: thanks dude, that was all i was after
<LameBMX> and if someone is "crackin" out of a rar ... and you have done ur job right .. u should just be sitting back lolz'n
<SmashCat> Hmm that's wierd, installing the Nvidia drivers installs a new Linux kernel ;-)
<kitche> Rav|strangler: chmod +x but you still need to do either ./ or sh to make it run
<Rav|strangler> kitche, could I just double click the shortcut after I make it executable
<cafuego_> baastrup: incidentally, the latest stable is 2.6.19.1
<kitche> bingnet922: you might be doing it right but when you use the program that uses ffmpeg you might be using wrong syntax
<Olathe_> How do I mount a samba share so that the owner of the files on it appears to be something other than root ?
<LameBMX> no sweat either way ... if he succeeds talk n find out what he did .. if he dont well .. your system just got proven
<kitche> Rav|strangler: yes
<baastrup> cafuego_: hmm yeah, but its the last thing i need to try, I got the hardware changed, tryed the newest nvidia driver
<cafuego_> Olathe_: the uid and gid options as per man page.
<Pixy> Best key remapping program?
<bingnet922> kitche: good point, but in this case I'm using ffmpeg directly to eliminate that possibility
<root_> lameBMX: i just want to see what he is up to, theres been no problems yet. but as are network user aggrement states "no hacking or cracking" stupid i know
<trev_> when i first used the shared folders GUI i only added samba as a service, is there a way to automatically add nfs as well?
<bingnet922> kitche: you can see the command and output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38723/
<baastrup> cafuego_: nv drivers works find though, so its only the nvidia official drivers
<Olathe_> cafuego_: Thanks :)
<leprasmurf> ok, I'm trying to remove gaim from an edubuntu install, and it's claiming that it's going to uninstall the desktop...anyone know why?
<SmashCat> Dammit! Just changed my clock and now I can't use SUDO anymore as the "timestamp's too far in the future"... great...
<cafuego_> Olathe_: you may also wan to use fmask and dmask
<Hansel> lol SmashCat.  :(
<omglol> i need help setting up my linux pc as a wireless router. when i try to use firestarter it says device wlan0 is not ready. but network settings shows wlan0 is active. how can i fix that?
<kitche> bingnet922: you encoding a video?
<_fnord> so now help with the laptop/sound?
<LameBMX> yea and all im saying is you will learn my by watching
<surfbuddy> can anyone have a look at my problem please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324902
<_fnord> so no*
<bingnet922> kitche: right, mpeg to flv
<Pixy> kitche: After install build-essential, I get this error configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<Pixy> And I know it's installed.
<bingnet922> kitche: audio is def present in orig, but no audio stream to flv
<SmashCat> Looks like I'll have to reboot and login as root - man I love the Linux desktop :-))
<kitche> Pixy: you have to install glib you might have glib2 installed which is different
<root_> lameBMX: arh true, well its the hoildays so i should be relaxing anyways
<LameBMX> i remember my university days ..
<SmashCat> Thanks for the help people...
<LameBMX> exactly
<omglol> i need help setting up my linux pc as a wireless router. when i try to use firestarter it says device wlan0 is not ready. but network settings shows wlan0 is active. how can i fix that?
<surfbuddy> its about ext3 file system failing ...
<kitche> bingnet922: hmm yeah I m just thinking if you  have to use a tool not sure how to encode audio in lame when it's part of a video
<LameBMX> with windows i dont run a firewall or AV ... AV is pointless ..
<Hansel> is a firewall pointless as well?  heh.
<LameBMX> and it only does a half a**'d job of removing them anyways
<root_> cheers all
<Trynemjoel> Is there a command to list LAN-connections? trying to find the IP to my Access point :)
<LameBMX> ifconfig
<vlc> Trynemjoel, install iptraf
<Hansel> Trynemjoel - ifconfig and look for the IP ending in .1 usually  :)
<LameBMX> if you are connected
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Happy Christmas to all Ubuntu users! | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<vlc> ah
<Pixy> ifconfig eth0 usually.
<bingnet922> kitche: I was originally trying to use KINO to produce FLV, and was getting no audio in final, so this appears to be the reason: FFMPEG is not lame enabled.
<LameBMX> 192.168.0.1 .1.1  15.1 are common ones
<Trynemjoel> The accesspoint is not the router
<bingnet922> kitche: when I encode final using utilities and libs other than ffmpeg the final has audio, only ffmpeg produces video only
<Hansel> access point is likely .1.1 and router .0.1
<Rav|strangler> kitche, thank you :-D
<omglol> i have problem setting up my ubuntu as a wireless router! firestarter says wlan0 is not active!
<Rav|strangler> Hansel, and you too buddy thanks
<Pixy> iwconfig ?
<needhelp> whats the configfile for wine ?
<kitche> Trynemjoel: you can do iwlist scan and see what pops up
<willskills> Anyone here an expert with ALSA and different soundcards? I am having problems with my capture on an NVidia CK804 - please PM me if you can assist!
<bingnet922> omglol: you're doing better than I, I couldn't get ubuntu to recognize my wlan.
<omglol> lol
<_fnord> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LameBMX> lmao
<omglol> i need help setting up my linux pc as a wireless router. when i try to use firestarter it says device wlan0 is not ready. but network settings shows wlan0 is active. how can i fix that?
<kitche> bingnet922: to me it would just be easier to rip the sound and video part and encode them seperately then fuse them together again
<cyphase> is CUPS ever going to announce itself via Zeroconf?
<bingnet922> omglol: I know the first step is to determine the chipset of your wlan hardware, then determine the appropriate driver/ndiswrapper
<bingnet922> kitche: ffmpeg?
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I have been trying to unrar a *.rar file.  It asks me for a password.  My system password does not work so I am guessing I need to get one from somewhere else.  Is there anyway around that?
<Trynemjoel> all i get from iwlist scan is a macadress and other info
<Trynemjoel> no IP :I)
<jair_> @find SDK
<_fnord> how do i uninstall cups copletly?
<cafuego_> Beforewisdom: get the password from whoever sent you the rar.
<Trynemjoel> it has a default ip form the routers DHCP-server
<cafuego_> Beforewisdom: if they didn't give you one, you're probably not supposed to unpack it.
<bingnet922> omglol: if you can log onto a wlan with your hardware then firestarter should work too
<omglol> bingnet992: network settings can detect wlan0 and says its active.. is it working?
<omglol> bingnet992: i cant logon to any wlan cuz my wireless router is down and all my neighbours are encrypted
<Beforewisdom> I got a password.html file that says it has the password, but it isn't on there, when I click on the link it tells me to go it is a german site for a bit torrent client with a nasty note not to ask about the password
<Hansel> hah.
<LameBMX> yea cuz its malware
<cafuego_> Beforewisdom: well, tough luck then
<bingnet922> omglol: you will need a wlan for testing your hardware, I don't know if "detection as active" is sufficient proof that it is working. That's as far as I 've gone, good luck.
<LameBMX> jeez
<omglol> k
<Beforewisdom> cafuego, Thanks anyway, I was hoping there would be some way around it
<cafuego_> german defacation porn isn't good for you anyway
<LameBMX> lol
<Beforewisdom> Neither is sarcasm
<Beforewisdom> aint porn
<_fnord> omglol: if you have your nieh bors permission you could use aircrack to find there password,its in hte repos
<Beforewisdom> Have a nice night boys
<LameBMX> sarcasm is bad for you?
<cafuego_> LameBMX: depends on the frame of mind of the "victim"
<cafuego_> LameBMX: if they stab you, it's not that great
<omglol> _fnord: lol
<LameBMX> ah
<LameBMX> but whatever does kill us only makes us stronger
<_fnord> but if you dont have permission its a crime
<LameBMX> so the sarcasm is either good or deadly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.174.151.194]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.95.210.154]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.246.23.8]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@de3.tcompressor.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bingnet922> kitche: get this, ffmpeg output quickly and cleanly an mp3 of the orig. But will not transcode to flv with mp3 audio?
<surfbuddy> can anyone have a look at my problem please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324902 .. about failing ext3 ..please
<kitche> bingnet922: it probabably doesn't understand .flv format
<_fnord> how can i get a animated start up screen?
<kitche> bingnet922: I m not great with ffmpeg sicne I tend to encode video and audio seperately then fuse them back together
<bingnet922> kitche: it successfully encodes flv video and ffmpeg is the industry standard for encoding this format
<bingnet922> kitche: right?
<omglol> how do i scan for wireless networks and join then?
<cafuego_> kitche: my ffmpeg outputs to flv just fine
<LameBMX> anyone here deal with a wg111u by netgear .. usb .. atheros chipset ... ive followed a few howto's
<LameBMX> none worked
<jughead> omglol: install something like wifi-radar
<omglol> k
<cyphase> ah, it'll be in CUPS 1.4
<LameBMX> and i dont wanna do too many more installs
<_fnord> how do i uninstall CUPS?
<LameBMX> well os reloads
<cyphase> June of next year
<kitche> cafuego_: with mp3 audio?
<cafuego_> kitche: the one I did had no audio in it, dunno.
<toulouse> good Question, i have a wifi card in my comp. it finds our wireless router, but will not connect to it if it has a password -any suggestions?
<vlc> surfbuddy, i installed ubuntu on a usb drive this week, and i got the problem that the disk got automounted during the partitioning...
<cafuego_> kitche: Mind you, I had to go from ogg to yuv first; then to flv
<cyphase> maybe they can squeeze it into feisty
<vlc> surfbuddy, i got the same error
<jughead> toulouse: what kind of encryption is it?
<toulouse> ehhh, lemme look
<Lunar_Lamp> <toulouse> good Question, i have a wifi card in my comp. it finds our wireless router, but will not connect to it if it has a password -any suggestions? <== Slightly flippant answer, remove the password ;-)
<Pie-rate> is there any way to get something to run at a really high priority without root privileges? (i get a "nice: cannot set niceness: Permission denied" message) I can get root privileges but i dont want the program i'm running to have them
<noelferreira> hi people any software to make free phone calls ?
<japhy> all right i feel really dumb for asking this, but for some reason i cann't burn a good copy of ubuntu, what the heck is going on? i searched the forums and have followed "ISO burning tutorials" but they always come out messed up, either i get a "buffer I/O error on hdc" or when installing the alternate CD i get " *some file* is corrupt", does anyone have any suggestions?
<toulouse> nvm guys my mom is on the other computer, and i dont want to disturb her with router business
<nn> japhy: my idea is that maybe you could do a net install?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, interesting question Pie-rate - definitely only root can increase a processes priority.  Perhaps you could make nice usable to non-root users?
<jughead> that's cool toulouse let us know if you get a chance to find out
<toulouse> i dont have the info in front of me for yall
<toulouse> thanks for offereing to help tho
<_fnord> !aircrack | toulouse:
<japhy> nn: should i just search the forums to see how to do that?
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<bushel2> test
<jughead> what are you using to connect to the wireless network?
<_fnord> toulouse: | !aircrack
<bushel2> hi @ all
<toulouse> ooo aircrack, interesting
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, idea!  Use "renice" to alter the processes priotiry once it's running!
<toulouse> a d-link wifi pci card
<toulouse> wireless -b
<toulouse> i know the router has two options on encryption, beyond that i dont know
<toulouse> i gtg
<_fnord> can i use a router to conect to other routers?
<bingnet922> noelferreira: for free calling check out http://www.../click-2021613-10422639
<toulouse> tthanks, we'll work on this later :)
<bushel2> i try to install beryl and need to put the gpg key in without conecting to the internet , just from the file , any ideas?
<jughead> toulouse: what program are you using?  is it the one that comes with ubuntu or didi you install something like wifi-radar?
<zOap> anyone know of a good freeram app for ubuntu?
<toulouse> one with ubuntu
<toulouse> soz, i  gtg
<toulouse> *walking dogs*
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, I'm not certain of the exact syntax but: "COMMAND && sudo renice -19 COMMAND/PROCESS"
<bingnet922> noelferreira: I mean http://www.skype.com
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, that way the program won't be executed with root privilages.  If you're uncertain about it you can test it to make sure first.
<kitche> noelferreira: skype is not free for making calls well it's free at the moment but once jan. 1st coems it won't be free
<noelferreira> bingnet922: i mean free calls to other system the pc. i think skype charges that ones
<noelferreira> ya kitche that's it
<_fnord> is there a free VoIp service?
<kitche> noelferreira: look up free world dialup it's good, the other person also needs free world dialup also
<Pie-rate> Lunar_Lamp: I think it needs the pid
<Lunar_Lamp> <kitche> noelferreira: skype is not free for making calls well it's free at the moment but once jan. 1st coems it won't be free <== Skype to Skype calls are free still.
<DIL> firefly from australia is free to0 other firefly numbers
<_fnord> what aboute asterix?whats that all aboute?
<_fnord> !asterix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, can't you just use "ps -ef | grep SOMETHING-ABOUT-YOUR-PROCESS" to find the pid?
<Pie-rate> !asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<kitche> _fnord: ever call aumber and it was computerized that is what asterisk is
<xyz> hi how can i find out more about the ati drivers im using ,they work great
<kitche> _fnord: makes it so you can have extensions for one number and such it's pretty good if you know how to work with it
<kitche> xyz: glxinfo
<_fnord> i was told you can use it to set up a voip server and then give out free phone calls?
<kitche> _fnord: only if you have a voip account also and they get abused a lot
<VerdRouseau> can anyone help me connect to my HP printer connected to the router
<leprasmurf> I've dl'd the rt2x00 drivers for a wireless adapter, but when I go into the module directory and type 'make' I get "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop."
<leprasmurf> any ideas?
<noelferreira> thanks people
<_fnord> and theres no suck thing as a free voip acount?
<Pie-rate> Lunar_Lamp, yes, but I want to do this in a script
<Lunar_Lamp> leprasmurf, I did this install the other day!
<noelferreira> anyone used voipbuster in ubuntu
<noelferreira> this one is totaly free
<Lunar_Lamp> leprasmurf, pm and I'll help you out.
<Mx-> Happy holidays
<_fnord> !voipbuster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voipbuster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, well you would be being difficult eh? ;-)
<un_operateur> leprasmurf, you might need to have a read at README or INSTALL within those directories
<Mx-> can someone tell me how ubuntu being a newer linux distro has blown up to the point it has in popularity?
<kitche> _fnord: free world dialup it's computer to computer but there is ways to use outside calls
<Pie-rate> Lunar_Lamp: I'm thinking sudo nice -n -19  sudo -u jschall command-name
<_fnord> Mx-: because its sexy
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, ok, you can make the script create a "pid" file whereby it outputs the pid of the processes initiated.  Then you can use that simply can you not?
<Mx-> :D
<Pie-rate> Lunar_Lamp: how do i do that?
<superkirbyartist> Something weird's going on!  When I load my computer, the splash is Kubuntu.  When I turn it off, the splash is Xubuntu.  I use Xubuntu; how do I set the system startup splash to Xubuntu?
<un_operateur> Mx-, it's cool, easy to use, appeals to windows users looking to change, detects most hardware, is based on debian's stability, easy to maintain, quite robust, etc
<Lunar_Lamp> Pie-rate, I'm not quite sure - I know that things like apache produce pid files when run though.
<_fnord> superkirbyartist: have you installed more then one desktop?
<un_operateur> superkirbyartist, check out !usplash
<_fnord> like kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<superkirbyartist> _fnord: Previously I have tried KDE on Snow White iMac G3; too slow, so got rid of it.
<superkirbyartist> un_operateur: Those instructions are complicated!
<_fnord> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<kitche> un_operateur: that howto is more about making a usplash from what I have read and what LjL said
<Pie-rate> Why do you need root to increase a processes priority anyway?
<needhelp> I try to run a Windows-game through wine. Installing from CD1 works fine, but then it asks for CD2. the installer seems not to detect that I switched to CD2 and its keeps begging for the next disc. How to install that game?
<`rich> Okay, trying to share a folder on my ubuntu box (via SMB) and browse it from a windows box - I get asked for a login/pass but it doesn't accept my ubuntu login details. Am I missing something?
<biotro1> Merry Christmas to all :)
<needhelp> Without switching to Windows
<xyz> kitche:thx
<un_operateur> superkirbyartist, you could probably get away with  -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge usplash; aptitude install usplash"
<Pie-rate> needhelp: #winehq and www.appdb.winehq.org
<biotro1> Merry Christmas to you all
<kitche> needhelp: there is a switch to tell wine to look for cdeject requests not sure the exact syntax of it though man wine should tell you the correct syntax
<_fnord> needhelp: did you give your cd rom drive a min to make sure it had time to load the game?
<DIL> xmas
<superkirbyartist> un_operator; typed it right now.
<Lunar_Lamp> <Pie-rate> Why do you need root to increase a processes priority anyway? <== Otherwise a non-trusted user could use all the systems processing power.
<Mx-> so many people in here
<Mx-> wow
<superkirbyartist> Score is -301; what does that mean?
<factboy818181> does anyone use Starcraft in Ubuntu with wine?  if so, have you had any troubles with starcraft not taking up full screen?
<needhelp> _fnord: yes, many minutes
<superkirbyartist> It asks me to accept or not?
<DIL> MX it is the ubuntu concept :-)
<_fnord> i dont know then might just not be compatible
<needhelp> kitche: thanks, ill look into it
<Mx-> the african thing?
<un_operateur> superkirbyartist, _read_ the preceeding few lines, they ask you if you would like to uninstall a few packages
<DIL> riiiiiiiiiiight
<_fnord> how do i get a anmated splash screen?like the fingerprint/dna/hand one in kubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> How do I edit applications menu in Xubuntu?
<_fnord> also still need to figure out whats wrong with my sound on a laptop
<_fnord> nevermind i got the sound but i still need help with teh splash screen
<anandanbu> Hi
<omglol> for my atherous wireless card, shd i use ndiswrapper with winxp drivers or madwifi
<lupine_85> omglol: madwifi every time
<omglol> k :)
<superkirbyartist> I installed Mac-On-Linux: how do I run it?
<omglol> if i've installed ndiswrapper with winxp drivers shd i remove ndiswrapper?
<_fnord> what program do i use to network a mac to my computer so the mac can use my wifi?
<anandanbu> can i change the grub so that the default booting OS is windows if so how can i do it
<un_operateur> omglol, if ndiswrapper is currently set to use your network card -- you should remove it or disengage it
<eriksays> superkirbyartist: are you experiencing problems running?
<vox754> omglol: no, it does nothing leaving it installed
<omglol> hmm
<superkirbyartist> eriksays: There is no Xfce menu link.
<un_operateur> anandanbu, you edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and set the default choice there
<Lunar_Lamp> anandanbu, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list - there is an option to select which number entry in your list it selects by default.  I think it starts counting from "0" as a warning (i.e. the first entry is called "0" the second "1" the third  "2")
<vox754> edit it with gedit, or nano
<omglol> u can try grubed
<anandanbu> where is the file location
<un_operateur> anandanbu, are you drunk? :)
<Lunar_Lamp> anandanbu, /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file location :-)
<anandanbu> what
<anandanbu> ok
<anandanbu> thnx Lunar_Lamp
<Lunar_Lamp> anandanbu, you will need root/sudo acces to save any changes to the file though.
<SillyZ> !seen hawkind
<ubotu> I haven't seen hawkind recently
<superkirbyartist> eriksays?
<anandanbu> ok
<vox754> !attitude > un_operateur
<SillyZ> !seen haesslich
<ubotu> I haven't seen haesslich recently
<SillyZ> hmmmph
<un_operateur> vox754, thanks but it was not meant to offend, just some light humour :)
* superkirbyartist :(
<vox754> haha
<un_operateur> vox754, you know... christmas time, merry spirits, etc ..
<Stormx2> How do I add "/usr/local/lib" to some config thing (maybe ld?) so that xchat can find .so files there?
<Stormx2> Oh, and jesus loves you all ;-)
<un_operateur> Stormx2, what .so files is xchat missing?
<cafuego_> Stormx2: /etc/ld.so.conf
<Stormx2> cafuego_: Just add "/usr/local/lib", yeah?
<nn> Stormx2: aww i <3 jesus
<cafuego_> yup
<Stormx2> what a rocking guy
<Stormx2> xD
<cafuego_> JEEBUS!
<Stormx2> cafuego_: After that, should I restart xchat?
<Stormx2> Bleh.
<Stormx2> I'll try anyway
<digin4> damn gnome toolbars froze
<djf8d7fa> what's the bash command to pipe output to a file?
<Stormx2> Bleh
<Stormx2>  AutoLoad failed for: /home/barney/.xchat2/audacious-show-1.2.0.so
<Stormx2>  libaudacious.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<un_operateur> pipe output or redirect output?
<Stormx2> djf8d7fa: >> or >
<Gosha> !tomoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djf8d7fa> thanks
<Gosha> .. wee
<vox754> !Enter > Stormx2
<Gosha> where did tomoe go?
<Stormx2> djf8d7fa: One appends, one writes new.
<Gosha> !uim
<ubotu> uim: Simple and flexible input method collection and library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.1-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Stormx2> vox754: yeah yeah
<Stormx2> vox754: Gimme a break
<Blue_p> Hey, can someone help me with a pc problem - My pc wont detect my mp4 player at all
<Stormx2> vox754: You wanted !paste anyway ;-)
<Stormx2> cafuego, still around?
<cafuego_> of course
<cafuego_> do you expect me to have a life?
<Stormx2> cafuego_: I've added it, saved, etc
<Elly> hey guys...is there a way to install ubuntu with grsecurity patches?
<Stormx2> cafuego_: Hahahaha.
<cafuego_> No Mr Bond, I expect you to die!
<Stormx2> cafuego_: I restarted x-chat, but it still wouldn't load it (see the error I posted). Do I need to restart anything else?
<Stormx2> wait
<Stormx2> Run
<Stormx2> ldconfig
<Stormx2> right?
<cafuego_> yah
<Stormx2> Still no show, same error.
<Stormx2> cafuego ^^
<Gosha> what happened to tomoe in edgy? >_<
<Stormx2> Gosha: What is tomoe? lol
<cafuego_> Stormx2: run 'ldd  /home/barney/.xchat2/audacious-show-1.2.0.so'
<cafuego_> Stormx2: Oh, whilst you're at it, cehck the permissions on stuff in /usr/local/lib
<un_operateur> Stormx2, just wondering, you were asking earlier about adding "/usr/local/lib" in, but then you come out with missing .so in "/home.." -- are you sure you added the right dir in?
<Gosha> tomoe = handwriting recognition stuff, japanese
<Stormx2> un_operateur: Well the thing is in /usr/local/lib
<cafuego_> un_operateur: the .so in home won't laod because of a lib it depends on, I expect that one is in /usr/local/lib
<Stormx2> un_operateur: The x-chat plugin is in my ~
<Stormx2> libaudacious.so.4 => not found
<un_operateur> right, i see
<superkirbyartist> OK, someone gave me some code, and it REMOVED the splash screens both before and after desktop loads.  How can I set it back to normal?
<Stormx2> libaudacious.so.4 is symlinked to this:
<Stormx2> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   194841 2006-12-16 02:02 libaudacious.so.4.0.0
<Stormx2> Shall I 777 it for the hell of it?
<Stormx2> cafuego_ ^^
<LongkerDandy> i want install Amule on my ubuntu server, i'm wondered if the "amule-daemon" just enough
<nn> Stormx2: not a good idea. no
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to umount /tmp. It's not working. The device is busy. Is there a way to forice a umount of /tmp?
<nn> Stormx2: 755 is fine
<vox754> superkirby: you can browse here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=11705514
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> its not like its access denied
<Stormx2> Its actually not finding it
<nn> and where is it?
<Stormx2> /usr/local/lib
<etienne> hi
<wyld> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nn> is /usr/local/lib in /etc/ld.so.conf?
<vox754> DigitalNinja: I guess you can't, it seems like a "system's folder"
<Stormx2> nn: yeah
<cafuego_> Stormx2: What does `file' say about libaudacious.so.4.0.0 ?
<michelp> happy holidays!  is there a way to upgrade my dapper install to edgy?  the update manager tells me there is a new distribution 6.06 LTS but i I want 6.10
<michelp> will 6.06 LTS let me update to 6.10?
<DigitalNinja> vox754: I did it! I'm not sure how but /tmp is not mounted.
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<un_operateur> !upgrade | michelp
<ubotu> michelp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nn> michelp: dapper you need to upgrade to breezy then up, i believe
<cafuego_> DigitalNinja: stop all processes that are using /tmp (easiest is to go to single-user mode, runlevel 1)
<michelp> thanks
<michelp> sorry for the noise
<michelp> !upgrade
<Stormx2> cafuego_: How do I use it?
<thoreauputic> nn: no, breezy was before dapper :)
<cafuego_> Stormx2: file <filename>
<nn> OH
<vox754> michelp: Dapper is 6.06
<Stormx2> libaudacious.so.4.0.0: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<michelp> i think i might have breezy on this laptop
<michelp> it's not actually mine, i'm using edgy on mine, i'm upgrading a friend
<nn> thoreauputic: oh ya, i went fro hoary to edgy :)
<Ashton_K> Hello.
<thoreauputic> michelp: breezy > dapper > edgy
<cafuego_> michelp: 'lsb_release -a'
<Stormx2> breezy < dapper < edgy
<Stormx2> surely? ;)
<michelp> ah yes, i have breezy
<michelp> so dapper first, then edgy
<thoreauputic> nn: umm - annd it didn't break? Or you reinstalled , right?
<un_operateur> you should be able to go straight from breezy to edgy without any problems
<Ashton_K> It seems make menuconfig isn't working for me, gives me a bunch of "undeclared" and "implicit declaration" errors.
<Ashton_K> Any ideas?
<lupine_85> un_operateur: erm, no
<cafuego_> Stormx2: Depends on whether they're greater than or arrows
<nn> thoreauputic: i did upgrades, edgy => breezy => dapper => edgy
<Ashton_K> (I have the metapackages the wiki told me I needed to compile a new kernel)
<nn> Ashton_K: you're missing ncurses-dev i bet
<cafuego_> nn: liar
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: that's math, mine was arroes ;)
<thoreauputic> *arrows
<nn> cafuego_: eh?
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: haha ;) okay
<cafuego_> nn: edgy => breezy?
<nn> oh, hoary => breezy, not edgy
<Ashton_K> Looks like I didn't have it, let's see if that fixes things.
<nn> cafuego_: Typo :)
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: I probably should have used -->
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Ashton_K> nn: You're a genius.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: its okay, no worries :)
<Stormx2> Ima go to bed soon, I think
<cafuego_> Does dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy work these days or will it bork a machine still?
<un_operateur> lupine_85, errm, I managed to get from dapper to feisty alright -- i dont see why not
<Stormx2> Ima just see if there is anything I can do to get this working...
* thoreauputic gives Stormx2 the maths pedantry award for the day
<lupine_85> !worksforme
<thoreauputic> :D
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Stormx2> cafuego_: Does it normally not work?
<lupine_85> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lupine_85> put the two together... what do you get?
<nn> Ashton_K: nawh, just been using linux for almost 10 years now :)
<cafuego_> Stormx2: Completely broke my machine when I did it
<Stormx2> Jesus
<Stormx2> I swear I've broken sudo
<un_operateur> lupine_85, conspiracy ?? :)
<Stormx2> One minute
<lupine_85> un_operateur: yeah, something like that
<Stormx2> sudo <command> does nothing...
<cafuego_> luckily I don't have peoblems with manaully fixing up an mdraid system and reinstalling without trashing /home
<Stormx2> oh
<Stormx2> no it does
<MrSprout> Could someone help me with gnome themes.
<Stormx2> just gedit
<Stormx2> xD
<MrSprout> They fail to install every time.
<lupine_85> gksudo gedit ...
<lupine_85> don't sudo gui apps
<un_operateur> lupine_85, linux has always been about "work-for-me" it's always been that way, no progress gets by without it .. frankly i dont see the point of upgrading to a distro if you are going to use it for an hour
<Stormx2> lupine_85: Yeah.
<Stormx2> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Stormx2> Eek.
<Stormx2> I guess thats me launching gedit with sudo...
<Stormx2> Anyway
<lupine_85> un_operateur: indeed. What was missing from your advice was the "I'll sit on IRC and help you if it breaks"
<Stormx2> reboot time
<Stormx2> ;)
<lupine_85> I certainly don't fancy taking that one up
<kenshin> QUESTION: Whenever I try to add a printer from gnome or KDE, CUPS seems freeze my PC so that I have to use the reset button. How can I troubleshoot and fix this? Using dapper.
<un_operateur> lupine_85, aye, mileage variation and all that -- fair enough :)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I tried the update thingy - it crashed half way through and I ended up doing aptitude dist-upgrade ; dpkg --configure -a ; dist-upgrade etc etc ( finally made it with a couple of apt-get -f installs thhrown in ;)
<lupine_85> :)
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: ... but after that it did boot up?
<MrSprout> Can anyone help me with gnome theme installation, I get a "wrong filetype" message every time I try to install one
<thoreauputic> cafuego: yes, but it had a few issues
<vanberge> if i've added a new monitor, whats the easiest way to reconfigure X ?  :-/  my new monitor supports 1280x1024 but can't set that in the screen resolution dialogue
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: Ok, I'll just go for the fresh install then.
<MrSprout> vanberge
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I'm just running dapper now ( I didn't see much i wanted in edgy)
<MrSprout> xorg.conf
<lupine_85> !info python-kde3 feisty
<ubotu> python-kde3: KDE3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 5277 kB, installed size 26920 kB
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: For this box the newer beagle would be nice
<etunbe> merry christmas, just installed xchat and by the face
<thoreauputic> cafuego: although edgy is still there on my other partitons
<MrSprout> and change all the highest monitor resolutions to the one you want
<etunbe> here
<MrSprout> and save
<MrSprout> worked for me
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: the edgy one doesn't normally eat 1GB of ram like the dapper one does.
<vanberge> MrSprout, the easiest way is to edit the file?
<thoreauputic> cafuego:  beagle? *shudder*
<Ashton_K> nn: So after "Make menuconfig" and "make" is there something else I'm missing?
<lupine_85> vanberge: definitely
<MrSprout> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> gksudo gedit ...
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: very handy when you have a few GB of mail you need to search
<thoreauputic> cafuego: ah, well that's something I guess
* lupine_85 cuts his head off
<nn> Ashton_K: make modules modules_install install
<nn> i think
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: .. and a few tens of GB of legacy data (word docs etc)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I use sylpheed and couldn't see how to get beagle to acknowledge my mail's existence
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: in fact, VERY useful in that regard :-)
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: you can probably point it at your local maildir or mbox
<thoreauputic> yes, for the word docs I can see the point
<Senesence> Will I ever have to defrag my ubuntu partition?
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: mine picks up the evolution imap cache
<cafuego_> Senesence: nope
<thoreauputic> Senesence: no
<Ashton_K> Still building.
<Senesence> Ok, I guess that takes care of me. Later guys happy holidays.
<Ashton_K> This might take a while.
<Ashton_K> You too Senesence
<Ashton_K> Oh noes, errors.
<Ashton_K> Probably because I mucked around in the .config files before using make menuconfig.
<Ashton_K> So anyways, when's 2.6.20 coming out, and is it worth upgrading from 17?
<MrSprout> How do I change icon sizes.
<MrSprout> default icon sizes
<MrSprout> rather
<cafuego_> Ashton_K: WIR is usual :-)
<Ashton_K> WIR?
<cafuego_> When Its Ready
<lupine_85> Ashton_K: feisty has 2.6.20rc2 or something like that
<Ashton_K> Well, yeah.
<Ashton_K> I thought feisty was still a long way from release.
<cafuego_> april
<Ashton_K> Ah.
<cafuego_> it didn't crash when I booted it the other day, though
<Ashton_K> Any new features in .20 that'd make it worth the upgrade from .17?
<Ashton_K> Oh, you're running experimental? Brave man.
<Ashton_K> Or woman, whatever.
<thoreauputic> anyway edgy is no fun - it doesn't break any more ;p
<Ashton_K> That's the problem with Linux users.
<Ashton_K> "It's no fun if there's nothing to fix on my own!"
<thoreauputic> heheh
<cafuego_> thoreauputic: rm -rf /bin/bash; reboot
<thoreauputic> Ashton_K: i like to have one stable install and one to play with :)
<cafuego_> you cna always try to get xen working under edgy
<thoreauputic> cafuego: yeah, that would do it :)
<levander> When I start bittornado, I keep getting an "Couldn't listen - (98, 'Adress already in use')" error.  Somebody can tell me how to get around this?
<cafuego_> levander: kill the prevuious instance that's using the bittorrent port
* Ashton_K crosses his fingers, and enters "Sudo make"
<nn> njws01 login: jimmy.neutron
<Ashton_K> Praying time!
<nn>          Access denied. Please insert your smartcard and try again!
<nn> woohooo
<Arithmomaniac> I am having serious problems with the 915 resolution installation
<cafuego_> Ashton_K: whatnow? why?
<Ashton_K> Smartcard security?
<Ashton_K> Oh, joy!
<Arithmomaniac> I have an Acer Aspire 1640
<bushel> hi @ all
<levander> cafuego_: that's the thing, I thought I had.
<nn> Ashton_K: oh yeaaa
<cafuego_> Ashton_K: make-kpkg
<Ashton_K> cafuego, compiling a kernel so it'll like my wireless driver better.
<nn>           You have connected to a U.S. government information system.
<kenshin> what's a good channel to ask a cups question in?
<Arithmomaniac> With an intel 915GM card
<nn>                        This device is administered by:
<nn>              Department of Defense, Department of Ninja Affairs
<bushel> i try to conect to the inet but cant find kinternet
<Ashton_K> Oh my.
<nn> wtf is dept of ninja affairs?
<levander> cafuego_: but, I waited awhile, typed in above, and tried again, it started fine.  Maybe it just takes longer than usual for bittornado to release the port?
<Arithmomaniac> I'm afraid I'm being lost...
<cafuego_> levander: Just cehck what's using the port via 'netstat'
<Arithmomaniac> ...these should be forked
<Ashton_K> levander, or it's leaking internet connections.
<idlemind> because bush is all smoke and mirrors
<Ashton_K> Which differs from other politicians how?
<Arithmomaniac> Anyways, I have this 915 chipset..
<Arithmomaniac> ...And it only does 1024x768
<Arithmomaniac> I have a 1280x800 monitor, so it is driven me crazy
<Ashton_K> Hrm, shit monkeys.
<nn> Ashton_K: Im kind of confused about DNA :)
<Ashton_K> When this thing is done, it's gonna write over my current kernel isn't it?
<Arithmomaniac> I tried to edit my xorg, but it was read-only, and I don't know how to edit permossions
<nn> are they really ninjas?
<nn> Ashton_K: No
<Arithmomaniac> What cany I do about this?
<Ashton_K> k, good.
<cafuego_> Arithmomaniac: 'sudop dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Arithmomaniac> First, I tried the think on the wiki page
<Ashton_K> What'll be called? Will it just add a few ABI numebrs?
<Arithmomaniac> cafuego_
<nn> bbl
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm I'm having troubles with java... I can't seem to get java 1.5 installed...
<Arithmomaniac> I did that, and I just ended up with more options than I can handle
<Ashton_K> Hrm, when this kernel compilation is done, where will the kernel image be located?
<Arithmomaniac> First, the wiki page recomments enabling i815
<Arithmomaniac> for the first box
<Arithmomaniac> But that is not even a question
<Arithmomaniac> I mean, option
<thoreauputic> Captain_Redbeard: did you run  sudo update-alternatives --config java  ?
<kenshin> is there any reason not to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<kitche> Arithmomaniac: sure it is it's i810 not i815
<Arithmomaniac> But then what about all the options afterwards?
<kitche> kenshin: dapper is still being supported that's the only reason really
<Ashton_K> Kenshin, the Atheros chipset wireless cards are having spotchy problems in edgy.
<Draxzo> hey guys.. any clue what program I can use to install a .bin file?
<Ashton_K> Mine is borked, but not all of them are.
<Arithmomaniac> And after a long time, it asks for more screen resolutions...
<kenshin> Ashton_K, don't have a wireless card, but thanks for the heads-up
<Arithmomaniac> ...which I could use...
<kitche> Draxzo" .bin is self-executable
<Captain_Redbeard> thoreauputic: uhm... nopes thanks though I'll give it a try and i'll see what it yields
<thoreauputic> kenshin: 3 years support for 6.06 LTS, 18 months for edgy
<Arithmomaniac> And none are 1280x800
<thoreauputic> Captain_Redbeard: you need to do that
<hope13> does it cost money for LTS version?
<hope13> >,>
<Ashton_K> thoreaputic, that's paid support right?
<bizinichi`> sup?
<raxip> yo
<kenshin> commercial support?
<thoreauputic> Captain_Redbeard: you just type the right number for it :)
<kitche> hope13: no only for commerical support it costs
<hope13> oh
<Captain_Redbeard> thoreauputic: wicked... :D
<thoreauputic> Ashton_K: no, just means the repos will be around longer I think
<Arithmomaniac> That's about where I got up to
<kenshin> is #ubuntu the free support?
<Draxzo> kitche, how do I execute it? :)
<Ashton_K> Ah.
<bizinichi`> out of interest
<raxip> you tell me
<Arithmomaniac> I'll do it again. why not
<Ashton_K> So Edgy is supposed to have a shorter lifespan?
<hope13> it's every six month no?
<kitche> Draxzo: chmod +x <name>.bin then ./<name>.bin
<makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. I restarted my computer and after i rebooted i dont have sound anymore. Can someone help?
<thoreauputic> Ashton_K: yes, same as warty, hoary, breezy
<Ashton_K> 18 months vs 3 years.
<Ashton_K> :P
<hope13> um i have breezy
<kitche> hope13: ubuntu is released every 6 months
<Ashton_K> Dapper seems pretty damned stable though.
<hope13> i don't have a blank cd
<Draxzo> oh, it's a .package kitche
<Ashton_K> Internet upgrades.
<thoreauputic> Ashton_K: it is
<kitche> Draxzo: same way then
<hope13> how do you do that?
<Ashton_K> I might downgrade.
<Draxzo> sweet kitche :)
<hope13> i'm new lol
<Arithmomaniac> THe autodetect does not work, so I'm going to the i810
<Ashton_K> This whole "No wireless thing" puts a tick in everything.
<bushel> how can I find Kinternet?
<Trynemj0el> Draxzo, http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<Captain_Redbeard> Uhm... what is the real difference in FrostWire and LimeWire..? FrostWire is opensource... but it has a close to identical interface?
<hope13> lol i have broadcom
<Ashton_K> Is fiesty gonna have LTS like Dapper?
<hope13> T_T
<thoreauputic> Ashton_K: no
<kitche> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<makuseru> what is LTS?
<thoreauputic> Ashton_K: I don't know how often the LTS releases are
<hope13> is it in java?
<kitche> Long term support
<thoreauputic> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<superkirbyartist> OK, how do I install the splash before/after Ubuntu?
<hope13> is frost wire in java?
<Ashton_K> I'm not going to be able to babysit this machine, so I might downgrade to 6.06
<Draxzo> oh, thanks for the link Trynemj0el :)
<Pie-rate> Why does linux seem to be worse than windows at multitasking, especially for games? For example, if i'm running the Jedi Knight 2 Dedicated Server in the background on windows and i max out the priority, the server never lags. on linux with nice -20, the server lags when i open the game client.
<Ashton_K> The users of these machines won't be able to tell the differences in the Kernels anyawys.
<Ashton_K> Pie-Rate, it might be the IPv6 stack....
<Ashton_K> I believe not everyone uses it yet.
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: nice -20 ? that's extreme
<Arithmomaniac> Finally, it works.
<Arithmomaniac> I found 1280x800
<Ashton_K> I mean hell, the EA BF2 server denies connections to those using IPv6.
<digin4> argh nvidia drivers aren't working on edgy :(
<makuseru> what is LTS?
<Pie-rate> thoreauputic: yes, but it still doesn't totally remove all lag
<makuseru> oops
<makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. I restarted my computer and after i rebooted i dont have sound anymore. Can someone help?
<Ashton_K> Are you in the sound group?
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: I think you got the renice the wrong way round
<Arithmomaniac> But not it asks for the "best" rate, and the 1280x800 won't work
<neuratix> makuseru: check that both pcm and headphone volume is turned up
<Ashton_K> makuseru: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: don't you want to renice other processes ?
<Arithmomaniac> I mean, it's not there
<Pie-rate> thoreauputic: the process sits at 0-1% usage anyway, why does it matter if its ultra-high priority?
<Arithmomaniac> Should I jsut pick the best one I know my monitor can do?
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: *shrug* I might be misunderstanding you
<Ashton_K> Click your name, check "Properties" and go to "User Priviledges," Make sure "Able to use Audio devices" is checked.
<Arithmomaniac> I just don't know
<Ashton_K> (I miss the old user groups in the GUI tool)
<Arithmomaniac> I accidentally pressed enter from the description
<Arithmomaniac> And can't go back and read it
<Ashton_K> Argh, still compiling
<Arithmomaniac> I'll try 1024x768
<Pie-rate> thoreauputic: basically i want the server process (the one i'm renicing to -20) to never ever lag, even if i'm trying to use all the system's resources with another program
<makuseru> Ashton_K: what does that have to do with sound?
<digin4> what's the nvidia package name for edgy?
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> nvm
<Arithmomaniac> OK. Not I have to turn off X-server...
<Ashton_K> If you aren't included in the "sound" group, it won't let you play sounds.
<Ashton_K> :P
<cyphase> does anyone know anything about network manager 0.7.0?
<kitche> digin4: nvidia-glx
<Ashton_K> Hence the "Allow to use audio devices" option.
<digin4> kitche, it says it's broken :(
<Ashton_K> And, the make option returned: A shit ton of errors.
<JAnYou> Hi, I am trying to make configuration of the Emacs using lisp. Is there some start guiline  to lisp programming?
<Ashton_K> Maybe the more stable dapper would be wise for a machine that noobs will be using.
<thoreauputic> JAnYou: umm - have you tried googling for "lisp programming emacs" or similar?
<_fnord> whats e code name for 6.06
<Ashton_K> dapper
<Ashton_K> Dapper Drake actually
<thoreauputic> or "lisp configuration emacs" I suppose ...
<kenThomson> Merry X'Mas!!!
<kenThomson> Anyone awake?
<Ashton_K> Yes.
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> sort of
<thoreauputic> ;p
<hope13> merry xmas
<Nikolas> Jesusmas insult kazakhstan
<thoreauputic> Nikolas: chill
<hope13> merry kwaza
<kenThomson> Do any of you use fs-driver.org's drivers to write files to ext3 fron Windows?
<lupine_85> meh. you lot are all a bunch of monotheists anyway
<hope13> i'm agnostic lol
<lupine_85> Nikolas: my gods kick the, ahem, bottom of your god any day
<thoreauputic> OK before this gets out of hand - religion is off-yopic
<kenThomson> yes
<lupine_85> I know :) sorry
<Ashton_K> Merry Christmas, it isn't a christian holiday anyways (athiest here)
<Lunar_Lamp> lupine_85, monotheist and proud I am ;-)
<Nikolas> For the record: I'm not from kazakhstan and I'm an atheist
<hope13> yeaaah athiest!
<hope13> lol
<thoreauputic> *cough* I *really* don't want to kick people today....
<Lunar_Lamp> thoreauputic, sorry, though I still wish everyone a Happy Christmas :-)
<kenThomson> Now if i could get some attention, once the religious summit is over; Do any of you use fs-driver.org's drivers to write files to ext3 from Windows?
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<hope13> i dunno
<thoreauputic> kenThomson: no windows on my boxen, sorry
<kenThomson> no-one?
<hope13> how do i update my ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.10 without having a blank cd?
<Lunar_Lamp> kenThomson, I don't, but I believe they work well.
<hope13> >,>
<Ashton_K> No, I don't.
<makuseru> is there anyway to add free space on a drive to another partition
<QwertyM> mmm, how does one disable maximize and minimize effects in gnome ?
<Ashton_K> I'd imagine they work fine though, since ext3 and 2 are open source.
<kenThomson> OK
<Ashton_K> So open source drivers for windows to write/read ext2 and 3 should be fine.
<lupine_85> I know the ext2 one works well
<omglol> im trying to setup my wifi card. wifi radar dont show anything. but iwconfig shows the card is detected. whats wrong?
<lupine_85> dunno about the ext3 one
<Ashton_K> I'm still leary of ntfs-36.
<Ashton_K> *3g
<kenThomson> One more thing how many of you are on GNOME and on KDE. And what do you recommend form both this environments from your personal experience?
<Ashton_K> I don't know why ext3 wouldn't work.
<hope13> is the wifi a broadcom?
<Ashton_K> Gnome here.
<Ashton_K> I want to try Beryl (does that replace X? Or does it replace Gnome?)
<lupine_85> omglol: how about sudo iwlist <interface> ?
<lupine_85> Ashton_K: neither. it replaces metacity
<hope13> x is always with unix
<makuseru> is there anyway to add free space on a drive to another partition
<hope13> no?
<lupine_85> my wifi card doesn't play well with scanning and not being a root user. Quite strange.
<kenThomson> makuseru: I dont think so
<thoreauputic> makuseru: use gparted from the live CD
<slicky> can i install kde when iv already got gnome installed?
<kenThomson> People KDE or GNOME, and why?
<Lunar_Lamp> kenThomson, kde is more widely used and slightly closer to default windows. I used it for a long time then switched to GNOME when I changed to ubuntu.  It's a bit different, but they are both good imo.  I prefer gnome now as I'm more used to it.
<omglol> lupine_85: i get unknown command 'wlan0'
<hope13> Gnome cuz it's default with ubuntu lol
<lupine_85> erm, add a scan between iwlist and <interface> :)
<makuseru> thoreauputic: i want to keep my root partition, im just trying to add space i have to the partition
<kenThomson> Lunar_Lamp: I was looking for some strong reasons aside for the lethargy to change defaults, thanks anyways :)
<omglol> lupine_85: i get 'no sacn results'
<kenThomson> lupine_85: KDE or GNOME and why?
<Ashton_K> I prefer Gnome, cleaner.
<Ashton_K> Less clutter.
<hope13> GNOME cuz it's default
<hope13> and it make life easier
<hope13> lol
<Ashton_K> And I found that Kubuntu for some reason doesn't work quite the same.
<slide> Is there anyway to make it so when a file is created in a certain directory, it will automatically take on the owner/group from the parent dir?
<Ashton_K> And gave me issues with nvidia-glx.
<SmashCat> Hi, anyone here any good with wine? I need to set a virtual desktop for an app, but winecfg has that option greyed out, so I'm wondering where it stores settings so I can do it manually.
<lupine_85> kenThomson: either, because life is too short to care
<thoreauputic> makuseru: it depends how your partitions are configured, really - tomergae partitions you have to do destructive stuff
<eztk> anyone happen to know how to undo xmodmap changes... i tried to disable control + backspace.. but it seems to have messed up certain keys
<thoreauputic> makuseru: umm - I meant "to merge partitions"
<Ashton_K> What are the differences between ext2, 3, and the new 4 anyways?
<makuseru> i have a happer
<makuseru> hammer*
<makuseru> destructive enough?
<hope13> um how can update from 5.10 to 6.10 w/o a blank cd? is there a way?
<kenThomson> lupine_85: Apart from philosophy if we could shrink it down to the pragmatic level, why?
<thoreauputic> makuseru: heheh - not strong on metaphors are you ;-)
<kenThomson> Ashton_K: The Ext3 file system is the Ext2 file system which has been extended by journaling. Ext3 is backward-compatible to Ext2 - an Ext3 volume can be mounted and used as an Ext2 volume. Just as older Linux Kernels which do not know the Ext3 file system can mount Ext3 volumes (as Ext2 volumes), the Ext2 file system driver ext2fs.sys for Windows incorporated in this software package can do...
<kenThomson> ...it without any problems, too. Of course you do not take advantage of the journaling of the Ext3 file system if you mount it as an Ext2 file system.
<makuseru> thoreauputic: i was being scarcastic
<thoreauputic> makuseru: yes, i gathered - so was I :)
<Ashton_K> ken, any major advantages to using one, or the other?
<_fnord> kubuntu-offtopic
<lupine_85> kenThomson: really. use whatever you like
<thoreauputic> makuseru: hence the smiley
<makuseru> ah
<lupine_85> although linus torvalds says use KDE... :p
<kenThomson> lupine_85: As far as your choice goes....what do you recommend? (is it really hard to answer me)
<kenThomson> lupine_85: yeah i heard that
<Ashton_K> Try them both out.
<Ashton_K> It's a preference thing.
<_fnord> <----loves kde
<lupine_85> I only make a recommendation when it's likely to be useful
<kenThomson> Ashton_K: Ext2 = newer, safer, journalled.
<idlemind> kde seems to flashy to me
<kenThomson> Ashton_K: *Make that EXT#
<lupine_85> that said, I find that the KDE integrated apps tend to be better than the GNOME integrated aps
<Ashton_K> Ext2 is newer?
<Ashton_K> Ah, 3.
<kenThomson> Ashton_K: *Make that EXT3
<lupine_85> so use KDE, why not?
<thoreauputic> makuseru: the basic problem is that you can't push one partition into another - you have to destroy something to make space
<Ashton_K> (What the hell is Journaling, or would it be hard to explain?)
<kitche> Ashton_K: ext3 is being replaced in a while with ext4
<lupine_85> it's a record of all your disc operations
<_fnord> ive noticed kde runs slower on my computer and other agree,yet people also agree the gnome runs slower on thiers,s try t out see whch one works best
<lupine_85> an, ahem, journal of them :p
<omglol> lupine_85: i get unknown command 'wlan0' when i do 'iwlist wlan0 scanning
<omglol> lupine_85: i get unknown command 'wlan0' when i do 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
* lupine_85 has had KDE running faster than xfce4
<Ashton_K> Lupine, did you strip it down or something?
<lupine_85> omglol: iwlist wlan0 scan != iwlist wlan0 scanning
<_fnord> kde is great for eyecandy
<lupine_85> Ashton_K: no, it was like that OOTB
<Ashton_K> Strange.
<Ashton_K> Must be a library thing.
<makuseru> thoreauputic: well, i only have one partition, the other WAS a partition, i eraced it, so now its just "free"
<lupine_85> xubuntu vs. kununtu
<lupine_85> erm, kubuntu
<omglol> lupine_85: i get no scan results
<Ashton_K> Personally, I find Gnome to be better.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: then you can expand into the free space
<Ashton_K> Cleaner, faster, etc.
<makuseru> how?
<Ashton_K> But that's just in my experience.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: or make it a partition
<Ashton_K> (Although SUSE has a pretty freaking nice setup on KDE)
<lupine_85> omglol: are you in range of the AP? Is SSID broadcast enabled? any errors in dmesg?
<lupine_85> SuSE-- :p
<makuseru> thoreauputic: im trying to expand my root into that free space
<Ashton_K> I feel like capitalizing the u, so sue me.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: is it "next door" ?
<makuseru> yes
<kenThomson> People: What bittorent clients you use? (i find the choices in GNOME to be extremely limited)
<lupine_85> ktorrent
<kenThomson> lupine_85: ktorrent looks like sh*t on GNOME :(
<makuseru> ktorrent > any other torrent client ever
<Ashton_K> Looks aren't important with bittorrent.
<Ashton_K> :P
<thoreauputic> makuseru: maybe make a new partition, and copy over something from the root partition - like /var/ or /usr or whatever
<omglol> lupine_85: im close enough.. on my laptop i can see 3 ap... on my problematic desktop i see none
<d3bian> <ken> you can just use bt
<lupine_85> rtorrent?
<Ashton_K> Would installing the kde libraries help with those look issues.
<Ashton_K> *?
<kenThomson> Ashton_K: but it shouldn't hurt my eyes, or should it?
<kenThomson> lupine_85: what is that?
<thoreauputic> makuseru: of course you would need to fiddle with /etc/fstab and so on
<Ashton_K> Eh, doesn't matter, tbh.
<lupine_85> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Ashton_K> I'd take a text-based torrent client actually.
<lupine_85> it's quite nice
<Ashton_K> Isn't Azureus open source?
<Ashton_K> If so, a lot of trackers trust it.
* lupine_85 uses it on his 100mbps serv0r in london when he's treating himself :p
<kenThomson> lupine_85: You use rtorrent or ktorrent?
<bushel> i9s there anybody that could help with a setup of a dailup connection ppp?
<Ashton_K> That being said, does Beryl even use KDE or Gnome, or is it something proprietary?
<lupine_85> kenThomson: ktorrent at home; rtorrent in london
<lupine_85> Ashton_K: beryl is WM-independent
<Ashton_K> That's what I thought.
<lupine_85> it's built on cairo, glib and libwnck  -all open-source
<lupine_85> beryl itself is GPL :)
<Ashton_K> I knew that.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: doing that would free space on your root partition - and once it all works you can erase the original /var/ or /usr  etc
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> That being said.
<Ashton_K> 6.10 isn't doing what I need.
<Cmweb> Is their any way to limit my networks port 80 to 2KB?   so that when they connect to the internet through my pc they only get 2KB and it does not go any lower or higher. That way we always have a constant speed
<Ashton_K> Time to downgrade.
<makuseru> thoreauputic: i didnt understand any of that
<Ashton_K> Easy way to do it with apt, or should I just find the disc?
<thoreauputic> makuseru: hmmm - well maybe it isn't a good idea to do it then :)
<makuseru> haha
<kenThomson> Ashton_K: and what does it not do?
<bushel> if there is anybody that could help with a setup of dailup internet conection, please tell me how to do it :) room _> ppp_setup
<Ashton_K> Wireless.
<kenThomson> bushel: pppconf
<Ashton_K> Seems more powerful, newer kernels, but I'm not going to be available to babysit this machine.
<bushel> yes pppconfic
<Ashton_K> This is going to someone who will just want it to work, without them fiddling with it.
<rtrento> could someone help me with a problem I am having printing in xubuntu
<kenThomson> bushel: type "sudo pppconf" at a terminal and follow the wizard
<Ashton_K> Easy way to downgrade in apt to Dapper, or is the disc wiser?
<thoreauputic> makuseru: I was suggesting shuffling stuff off "root" onto new partitions you create in the free space, then removing the originals afterwards - but you would need to understand what you were doing
<makuseru> thoreauputic: is there not a program that will do it?
<makuseru> thoreauputic: i dont have enough freespace to do that
<thoreauputic> makuseru: several - but you still need to know what you are doing
<kitche> Ashton_K: there is no way to downgrade from within you iwll have to doa complete reinstall
<Ashton_K> k
<Ashton_K> Probably cleaner that way.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: how much space do you have?
<makuseru> im on a 9gb drive, 2gb is in free space, and the rest is my root
<Cmweb> Is their any way to limit my networks port 80 to 2KB?   so that when they connect to the internet through my pc they only get 2KB and it does not go any lower or higher. That way we always have a constant speed
<Ashton_K> I'll be back on the other box.
<Ashton_K> ... eventually.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: how much of the 9GB is used now?
<makuseru> 8
<thoreauputic> makuseru: hmm - yes well....
<thoreauputic> makuseru: how about making the 2GB your /home ? Or part of it?
<makuseru> how do i do that?
<OkinawaInstructo> does anyone know how to remove xsane without removing ubuntu desktop also... I am having problems getting my scanner to work and somone suggested to remove and reinstall xsane
<thoreauputic> makuseru: depends how much data yoou have of course...
<makuseru> 8gb
<makuseru> ha
<jackycxh> hello
<bretzel> Centrino Core Duo make things fast! especially @compile-time! :-)
<jackycxh> I am newbie to Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> makuseru: running out of ideas here in that case :)
<kitche> OkinawaInstructo: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package that is safe to remove
<OkinawaInstructo> kitche: thanks, i thought it would remove my desktop also
<thoreauputic> makuseru: just make the 2GB a data partition and mount it as /data or something  I guess
<nix_ferret> This is probably going to sound pretty handicapped, but... can you use KDE apps if you're using Gnome?
<makuseru> how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> nix_ferret: sure
<SpacePuppy> nix_ferret: yup
<thoreauputic> makuseru: *cough* have you looked at gparted? So you have a live CD?
<nix_ferret> Is there anything I should know? Like incompatibilities?
<bretzel> nix_ferret: uh? you can run kde apps in gnome, and gnome-apps in kde :-)
<thoreauputic> !gparted | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<makuseru> i have qtparted
<thoreauputic> makuseru: that would be fine
<makuseru> i ment how do i mount it
<bretzel> thoreauputic -- yeah, last release seems cool to use ( gparted )
<thoreauputic> makuseru: put an entry in /etc/fstab for it
<rj45> hi my friends
<nix_ferret> Ok, cool. Segway into my next one... Can I switch b/w Gnome and KDE in a dynamic sense. Like maybe at boot time?
<thoreauputic> makuseru: you can also mount manually with something like  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hd* /data
<thoreauputic> makuseru: but that gets old fast
<Valmarko> What is the best dvd player ?
<makuseru> valmarko: okie
<thoreauputic> Valmarko: hah - matter of opinion
<omglol> is the kernel inside /usr/src/linux?
<leprasmurf> how can I check if a particular module is loaded?  modprobe -l|grep module ?
<makuseru> valmarko: okle**
<bretzel> any tried ubuntu based LinuxMint ?
<Valmarko> right :) tanks
<thoreauputic> Valmarko: vlc, totem-xine, mplayer .....
<omglol> where is the ubuntu kernel located
<thoreauputic> omglol: /boot
<omglol> k
<bking39116> hello all!  does anyone have exp. with Brother HL-1440 laser printer and CUPS?
<thoreauputic> omglol: the actual kernel is "vmlinuz-* " ( with some numbers)
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rprp> hmm, i tried to install mysqldb, but i fail, so whats wrong with this: http://rafb.net/p/RDQTOh23.html ?
<kitche> Rprp: do you have build-essential installed?
<Rprp> yes.
<kitche> Rprp: you can install the binry package probably be easier for you
<kitche> Since there is a lot of syntax errors according to the paste that you posted
<Rprp> hm. :?
<Rprp> i tried apt-get,... it works. but it says only Connection to MySQL failed (In a script) and the settigns are oke
<omglol> i installed wireless drivers for acx100, and when i do iwlist wlan scan i get "Interface doesn't support scanning: Resource temporarily unavailable".  cant figure out :(
<omglol> wifi radar doesnt show anything
<gouki> omglol: Have you ifconfig wlan up ?
<jackycxh> maybe you kernel had not found the new WL device.
<jackycxh> omglol: can you find it in dmesg?
<omglol> gouki: i did that and i did the scan again and i got "no scan results"
<Cmweb> Can any one tell bushel how to install a modem in edgy
<Ashton_K> Ole!
<gouki> omglol: Just to make sure: iwlist wlan scanning
<omglol> jackycxh: i do dmesg | grep wlan0 i get wlan0(WE) driver using old /prov/net/wireless support, please see fix driver
<omglol> and wlan0: link is not ready
<xyz> can any one help
<omglol> gouki: i did that and get the same error
<QwertyM> mmm, how does one disable maximize and minimize effects in gnome ?
<omglol> gouki: i did that and get the same error: no scan results
<xyz>  i get
<xyz>  configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Ashton_K> Hooray for watching TV on a computer.
<gouki> omglol: Are you sure there are WiFi networks around?
<Ashton_K> Slightly important to using a wifi card.
<omglol> gouki: my laptop beside me sees 3 networks
<omglol> my dmesg says driver using old /prov/net/wireless support, please fix driver"
<vaporglow> hello
<jackycxh> omglol: maybe something wrong with your driver of WL device.
<vaporglow> fast question: is VMware of any use for playing windows games on linux without having to dual boot?
<kitche> vaporglow: it's slow
<vaporglow> both graphic intense and non graphic intense
<idlemind> vaporglow: vmware isn't 3d accel. so most games no
<omglol> jackycxh: i followed the acx wiki instructions and used the latest stable driver
<vaporglow> so wine is the only option, and a buggy option at best
<Ashton_K> Indeed.
<Ashton_K> if you want intensive games, dual boot is the only way to go, tbh.
<Ashton_K> Especially if you want online.
<Ashton_K> Punkbuster reportedly doesn't like you running games on Wine.
<QwertyM> mmm, how does one disable maximize and minimize effects in gnome ?
<vaporglow> not really worried about playing counterstrike
<etunbe> QwertyM: effects?
<vaporglow> for instance... would something like starcraft work?
<Ashton_K> Counterstrike doesn't use PunkBuster.
<Ashton_K> :P
<vaporglow> or Civ 4
<QwertyM> etunbe, those rectangulr boxes closing on to bottom or going up
<QwertyM> default gnome max/min effects
<jackycxh> Can you try to downgrade the driver to a lower version.
<etunbe> QwertyM: understand... no idea... are they so unconfortable?
<QwertyM> etunbe, I find it irritating :)
<etunbe> QwertyM: first time i realize they are there... and my machine is 5 years old ;)
<QwertyM> haha
<aa>  ~~   bb
<etunbe> ok, i want to wish all ubuntu users a marry christmas and that 2007 be the year
<nix_ferret> marry xmas to u 2
<nix_ferret> and merry too
<etunbe> hahaha
<nix_ferret> Is there a list of good laptops to use w/ ubuntu?
<bking39116> how does one solve a "printer not connected; retry in 30 seconds" error with Brother HL-1440 laser connected via USB.  printer will print until it goes to sleep and then will not wake.
<bking39116> printint via cups
<astroboy>  #slug
<Mark1412> I NEED AN .AVI CONVERTER!!!
<Mark1412> WHERE CAN I GET ONE
<kitche> !shout|mark1412
<ubotu> mark1412: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<apokryphos> Mark1412: drop the caps please.
<etunbe> nix_ferret: may be www.linux-laptop.net?
<Mark1412> :) merry christmas
<lupine_85> Mark1412: mencoder
<Mark1412> ty
<lupine_85> you already have one, probably
<Cmweb> can some one test my irc server? cmweb.zapto.org the channel: #mshome
<apokryphos> Cmweb: not the place to be asking that. This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<apokryphos> you could perhaps try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cmweb> i know but i get no feedback in the offtopic
<apokryphos> Cmweb: that doesn't make this place the right place.
<toulouse> lol he just wants someone to test it
<Cmweb> !iacd
<Ashton_K> Only if the IRC server is run on Ubuntu.
<ubotu> iacd: IRC Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.26-5 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Ashton_K> :P
<tsukoharu> can someone please help me
<Cmweb> dang
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<etunbe> tsukoharu: no money
<tsukoharu> im looking to format my hd with ubuntu on it, but i dont know how to make a windows partition
<Ashton_K> Install windows first.
<Ashton_K> Then Ubuntu.
<zzzerotime> hi, I have a nvidia ck8s soundcard integrated in my motherboard, under windows it can get up to 5.1, but under linux, its not even getting 2.1, but just 2.0, so only the 2 front speakers sound, how can i fix this? I have checked that surround and center control volumes are set
<tsukoharu> i cant
<Ashton_K> Because....?
<tsukoharu> when i put in the cd nothing happens
<Ashton_K> Check your BIOS.
<tsukoharu> then again the cd player doesnt work at all since i installed ubuntu
<toulouse> check the bios
<Ashton_K> Make sure the boot order is set so CD is before harddrive.
<zzzerotime> Ashton_K, any idea?
<linux_user400354> why would someone do make oldconfig and then run make menuconfig. are they using an old config or making a new one?
<kitche> linux_user400354: they are using the old config as a base for menuconfig
<linux_user400354> kitche: is that what you do?
<kitche> linux_user400354: no I load my old config right in menuconfig makes it easier
<Ashton_K> No, I'm not very good with soundcards.
<kitche> Cmweb: doesn't work
<Cmweb> in iacd how do i become a registerd user
<Cmweb> danget dam firewall
<linux_user400354> kitche: since its my first time and i dont have a .config yet, i probably should use a base config. what do you think?
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, but just think how much nonsense that firewall has kept off your PC.
<kitche> linux_user400354: make oldconfig should bring int he config that is in /proc if that's where ubuntu stores it
<Cmweb> kitche, try again please
<FunnyLookinHat> !grue | Cmweb
<ubotu> Cmweb: The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_(monster)
* Cmweb blinks
<GRUE> fairly clever i guess
<tsukoharu> how do i access my bios
<NoPulp> :p
<tsukoharu> i try different f keys none work >.<
<NoPulp> delete somtimes
<xlr8n4d> Please please please santa bring me a linux distro that I am smart enough to load and not have to keep pestering the forums and IRC chat about.
<NoPulp> santa uses OpenBSD
<vaporglow> lol
<Ashton_K> I want a shirt that says "Can't sleep, may be eaten by Grues"
<xlr8n4d> tsukoharu, might have luck with esc or del keys.
<NoPulp> i have many openBSD shirts
<omglol> whre should i put my wireless' firmware?
<vaporglow> mmmm zork
<Ashton_K> Try /usr/src/modules?
<tsukoharu> none work
<NoPulp> what type of computer is it tsukohara ?
<tsukoharu> can someone tell me which key to press for a thinkpad?
<Ashton_K> Don't you hate forgetting the space before you put a directory location in IRC, and it simply says "No such command"
<tsukoharu> none seem to work
<tsukoharu> NoPulp: its a thinkpad770
<NoPulp>  ThinkPad 770, 770E/ED. ... To enter the Easy-Setup BIOS utility, press and hold the F1 key, then turn on the computer
<IndyGunFreak> Whats the name of that program for Kubuntu, that is like gdesklets for Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> its on the end of my tongue.
<Ashton_K> superkarumba
<IndyGunFreak> thats it, thank you
<NoPulp> yeah
<NoPulp> karamba
<Ashton_K> Oh yeah, what was the name of that yahoo-widget like program that's not stable yet, jackfield was it?
<tsukoharu> NoPulp: i remember doing this before; there is no option for which order the cd etc boot up; its called "simple bios" for a reason
<neuratix> hows the syntax for the "Contains the text:" field in the gnome search thingy ?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, one other stupid question,
<Ashton_K> tsukoharu, you might in trouble then.
<Ashton_K> :P
<Ashton_K> Uhhh, remove HD, boot CD, put HD back in, mount, go?
<IndyGunFreak> I have Ubuntu 6.10, with the Gnome and KDE and Xfce interface installed, all side by side.
<IndyGunFreak> how do i accessthe online wallpapers you have access to in KDE
<tsukoharu> ashton: cant i just format ubuntu
<tsukoharu> ever since i installed ubuntu i had problems with video, sound, floppy etc
<Ashton_K> Well, I know Ubuntu you can read/write NTFS.
<Ashton_K> I dunno if formatting is a possibility.
<tsukoharu> bull
<tsukoharu> :_:
<tsukoharu> then how the heck am i gonna get my network card to work
<IndyGunFreak> why would formatting not be a possibility?
<Ashton_K> Because he can't boot to a CD.
<Ashton_K> Oh, I don't know if Ubuntu can format NTFS.
<IndyGunFreak> uggly... thats why Linux should always have its own dedicated drive.
<tsukoharu> idk my bro did everything for me
<tsukoharu> he lives in another state
<IndyGunFreak> its nice to partition drives, etc, butif you can't live w/o windows, which when most of us are spreading our wings, we can't, its best to buy another hard drive for Linux
<omglol> how do i copy a directory? i did cp default default2 and i got "cp: omitting directory 'default'"
<tsukoharu> its not that i dont like linux
<Cheste1> hello, could anybody tell me how can i disable the maximizing and minimizing frame effects of nautilus windows in gnome
<tsukoharu> i dont like any os if i cant get on the dam internet
<Ashton_K> Indy, or for those of us who game.
<IndyGunFreak> Ashton_K: definitely
<IndyGunFreak> tetris is the extent of my gaming...lol, and Ubuntu has like 3 different versions of that, so i'm happy..lol
<lupine_85> omglol: cp -a
<tsukoharu> so am i screwed then
<omglol> k
<Cheste1> could anybody tell me how can i disable the maximizing and minimizing frame effects of nautilus windows in gnome
<isai> Chestel, I don't think you can...the only guy I knew who did it commented out the code and recompiled it (metacity).
<NoPulp> thinkpad 770 should be able to boot from cd .... google says so so it must be true
<isai> Chestel, admittedly that was a while back.
<graft> argh... why do these madwifi drivers work so poorly? i'm always getting this 'NETDEV_UP ath0: link is not ready' error, and then i usually have to reboot
<graft> anyone seen that before?
<Cheste1> isai dude i did that before through gconf-editor
<Cheste1> but can't the setting right now
<Cheste1> can't find*
<isai> Chestel, yeah like I said it was awhile back... :)
<tsukoharu> hmm
<toulouse> hey guys, how would i join this room throught gaim?
<toulouse> im using xchat-gnome
<Cheste1> any way you could help me find the setting in gconf-editor
<cafuego_> toulouse:  add channel
<cafuego_> toulouse: or add chat
<Strykerz> Is the pool open or closed?
<isai> ill see if I can find it, I dont like it either.
<toulouse> okies
<cafuego_> Strykerz: closed, it's far too cold
<Cheste1> thank
<Cheste1> you
<Strykerz> due to what?
<Strykerz> stingrays or AIDS?
<toulouse> hey cafuego, do i go to join chat?
<cafuego_> Strykerz: excessive trolls
<kitche> toulouse: you just type in /join #ubuntu and you will join when you connect to freenode
<toulouse> erkkk im not too great at working gaim i'll give it a shot
<omglol> where do i find my hotplug scripts?
<bruenig> toulouse, gaim is pretty hard...
<thoreauputic> toulouse: xchat is much better for Irc anyway....
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> gaim seems simple
<toulouse> but i cant find where to type join
<thoreauputic> toulouse: it's limited for irc
<NoPulp> gaim is annoying for IRC
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> i'll just use xchat
<toulouse> thanks
<toulouse> i gtg
<toulouse> anyways
<thoreauputic> toulouse: wise decision :)
<Shadowpillar> Strykerz: lol 7chan?
<Jimerson> wow 800+ users..
<NoPulp> im hungry :(
<Jimerson> Is there a mac specific channel?
<Shadowpillar> pos network card died
<tsukoharu> NoPulp: it has a crappy thing called "easy setup"
<tsukoharu> i dont see anything for cd rom
<tsukoharu> let alone for anything i need to change
<NoPulp> how old is it ?
<tsukoharu> 1998
<tsukoharu> but the thing is it worked yesterday when i had windows
<NoPulp> doie it have a floppy ?
<NoPulp> does
<tsukoharu> NoPulp: external
<tsukoharu> doesnt work either
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with wireless networking on a G5?
<tsukoharu> are u telling me there is no internal command
<tsukoharu> to format the hard drive ubuntu lies on
<lupine_85> mkfs.<fs> /dev/<devicefile>
<Strykerz> Jimerson sur
<Strykerz> sure
<Strykerz> /rm -rf
<Strykerz> does wonders
<Jimerson> ok
<Jimerson> Thank you
<Ashton_K> Of course, it'll also screw you over.
<Ashton_K> Be careful.
<dabaR> Jimerson: what card do you have?
<tsukoharu> im screwed :P
<tsukoharu> there is 2 choices
<Ashton_K> Common feeling.
<Jimerson> Airport extreme
<tsukoharu> to get windows so my network card works
<tsukoharu> or somehow magically make my ethernet adapter work for ubuntu
<NoPulp> why dosent the ethernet work ?
<tsukoharu> i cant install it
<tsukoharu> my bro said there is no module for it in ubuntu
<em1258> hello ;)
<kitche> tsukoharu: what chipset is on your ethernet or what card do you have
<dabaR> Jimerson: is it Broadcom BCM4311?
<em1258> folks, what is the package to install all the X server stuff?
<xdragonx> can someone help me with drivers for my 9550 ati card?
<tsukoharu> dynex dx-e201 network pc card
<kitche> em1258: xorg
<linux_user400354> what is ipc namespaces?
<cafuego_> tsukoharu: what does 'lspci' say about the chipset?
<Jimerson> dabar: I'm unsure how to check that. Is there a terminal command from os x I can use to check that?
<tsukoharu> kitche dynex dx-e201 network pc card
<hope13> what does df stand for?
<xdragonx> please?
<kitche> hope13: disk free
<tsukoharu> cafuego let me see
<dabaR> em1258: I think x-window-system-core
<cafuego_> linux_user400354: namepaces for IPC, so you can have separate IPC segments for various apps
<odat> hi everyone
<xdragonx> does 9550 use composite?
<hope13> ooo thx
<odat> is the 64bit version worth it?
<cafuego_> odat: Not if you want flash and java in your web browser
<em1258> dabar: that don't exist ;0
<linux_user400354> cafuego_ im lost
<em1258> kitche xorg doesnt exist either
<cafuego_> linux_user400354: select the option in the kernel and press 'help'.
<dabaR> x-window-system-core exists here. or just install ubuntu-desktop if you want gnome too
<sleepytom> Is there a way to get an internet connection when running Windows via VMware?
<odat> so nothing is ready for 64 bit then
<xdragonx> im using ubuntu 6.10 edgy, do i need "composite" "0" in my xorg.conf
<odat> i thought everything was backward compatible
<dabaR> !info x-window-system-core
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cafuego_> odat: That seems a bit of a generalisation
<xdragonx> or "true" or "false" or "1"
<em1258> dabar - thank u. i had mispelled it ;)
<tsukoharu> cafuego: pretty much i just bought this new card, i put it in ubuntu doesnt recognize it so it doesnt even turn on :P
<julian__> has anyone here ever worked in gentoo
<em1258> how come installing things like GNOME doesn't get xorg installed?
<odat> cafuego, in other words 64 bit is just to much of a headache?
<em1258> julian- yea
<dabaR> Jimerson: ask cafuego
<tsukoharu> cafuego its a pcmcia card
<cafuego_> odat: it pretty much is, except neither java nor flash are open, so unless SUn and Adobe pull their fingers out...
<julian__> do u think compiling the software is worth it for the speed increase
<jkelly> hello everyone, im having trouble setting up the wireless device in ubuntu. im using an intel mac mini. the device doesnt seem to be recognised. i think it may be a hardware fault.
<cafuego_> odat: Oh no, it works fine provided you use free software.
<xdragonx> 64bit only allows for accessing larger partitions and more memory, if you dont have that... dont bother (from what i hear)
<em1258> julian- compiling the software is horrible
<julian__> yea
<em1258> it takes so long to try anything
<julian__> i have tried it a few times
<em1258> i JUST got rid of it
<odat> ok then thanks guys
<Jimerson> cafuego_: hello, is there a way to check exactly which airport extreme card I am using in my G5?
<xdragonx> now about my problem? anyone?
<julian__> i have everything working on my lappy with dapper
<cafuego_> Jimerson: Ondountedly a Broadcom 4318
<em1258> whats dapper
<julian__> but i want to learn another distro
<julian__> ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake
<em1258> ah
<xdragonx> <<<keeps getting Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<xdragonx> direct rendering: No
<xdragonx>  with glxinfo | grep rendering
<Jimerson> ok, thank you.
<Cmweb> where is the iacd config file?
<em1258> so Ubutnu from the CD doesnt install a desktop, right?
<tsukoharu> cafuego any ideas?
<cafuego_> tsukoharu: not really, google perhaps.
<tsukoharu> cafuego tried...
<kitche> em1258: sure it does unless you use server install
<julian__> does for me
<julian__> gnome
<em1258> it didnt for me!
<em1258> wtf
<julian__> which image did u use
<em1258> i dunno ;) i got some CD
<tsukoharu> can someone please help me install an ethernet card for my laptop... ubuntu doesnt recognize
<xdragonx> what is the card tsuko?
<julian__> do you know what version
<hope13> is it broadcom? lol
<em1258> julian - how do i tell
<xdragonx> ouch broadcom... i had to use wrapper to get it working
<julian__> well is it an official disk or did you burn it yourself
<em1258> i downloaded and burnt it some time ago
<em1258> s
<hope13> check your vendor website for your wireless card name? lol
<julian__> hmm... so you installed, then when you booted you had no desktop?
<tsukoharu> xdragonx any ideas?
<em1258> yeah correct
<hope13> um when I type mount i get this : /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<julian__> do you have an ati video card
<em1258> me? no. savage
<hope13> is this a bad thing? lol
<hope13> i can't locate boot
<julian__> what happened when you ran startx command
<omglol> anyone have experience setting up acx100 based wireless card?
<xdragonx> if its wireless and broadcom...gl
<thoreauputic> hope13: not in itself - but you should get a lot of other stuff as well
<tsukoharu> xdragonx mines wired
<omglol> anyone have experience setting up acx100 based wireless card? its a dlink dwl 520+
<em1258> i dont have startx ;)
<hope13> yeah i got lotsa other stuff just that i can't locate boot
<thoreauputic> hope13: cd /boot
<hope13> oh thx
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with something in inkscape?
<thoreauputic> hope13: it's probably on your / partition :)
<hope13> henry thoreau?
<thoreauputic> hope13: inspired by
<tsukoharu> xdragonx i just dont know what to do to make ubuntu recognize it
<hope13> nice
<xdragonx> hmm good question, i know i barely got mine working and i messed with it for a week first
<hope13> thx again
<thoreauputic> np :)
<xdragonx> i heard their wireless you have to run a program to pull code out of their windows drivers even so its not alot of support i think
<tsukoharu> xdragonx ??
<julian__> i dont know what the prob is
<em1258> is it normal for ubuntu that i can't SU but I can sudo?
<thoreauputic> em1258: yes
<em1258> why
<thoreauputic> !root > em1258
<em1258> can that be changed?
<xdragonx> one thing to try is google the card ..i got most of my info from that
<tsukoharu> xdragonx What about wired ethernet cards?? how do i make it work with ubuntu :(
<thoreauputic> em1258: check the pm ubotu sent you
<em1258> thanks
<Acidictadpole> does anyone know a good theme package from apt?
<em1258> I will check it once I have a normal browser
<thoreauputic> Acidictadpole: theme for what ?
<xdragonx> <<<put in x1300 card no glitches..but cant get this 9550 to work for anything
<isai> hmm, I can't seem to find out how to get rid of gnome minimize animation...
<khaije1> i need a simple gui fw apps that will allow me to control incoming and outgoing connections on Edgy... any reccomendations?
<Acidictadpole> thoreauputic: ubuntu. Just some additions for System -> Pref.. -> Theme
<tsukoharu> xdragon
<khaije1> I'm using firestarter now, but it doesn't manage outgoing :-(
<tsukoharu> what do i do
<thoreauputic> !gnome-art | Acidictadpole
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<foglight> em1258: you have to set a password for root to use `su`
<thoreauputic> Acidictadpole: or just look on the URL in that factoid
<em1258> fog- thanks
<tsukoharu> gahhh, can anyone tell me how to install my ethernet card, ive been trying for hours noone is talking to me :(
<thoreauputic> foglight: no, you can use su to switch users too
<Acidictadpole> thoreauputic: so look at the link rather than apt-get install gnome-art
<em1258> fog: NICE. works like a charm ;)
<foglight> thoreauputic: ^^
<IndyGunFreak> tsukoharu, wht type of card is a good start
<xdragonx> tsuko...goto the private message i sent you
<thoreauputic> foglight: e,g.  su alterego or whatever
<neuratix> (tsukoharu: most likely it just works)
<em1258> if I remove a package in apt, does it remove everything which depends on it?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with something in inkscape? I'm having a problem ungrouping and regrouping the group in http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/windowicontext.svg
<tsukoharu> xdragon i never got a private message
<neuratix> em1258: i don't think so
<tsukoharu> says i need to be registered
<thoreauputic> foglight: I didn't say you didn't need to set a password for root - I said su can be used for other purposes :)
<xdragonx> hmm thats odd try sending one to me
<em1258> neuratix: is there a way to achieve that?
<foglight> thoreauputic: ya sudo can do the same thing
<pianoboy3333> sorry, that's http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/windowbuttontext.svg
<tsukoharu> xdragon get it?
<thoreauputic> foglight: sudo -u  yes
<neuratix> yeah, but i cant remember it :) someone else here knows it i'm sure
<tsukoharu> did u get it dragon?
<xdragonx> no i didnt  :/
<neuratix> em1258: oh
<thoreauputic> em1258: install stuff with aptitude - it removes deps on uninstall
<tsukoharu> says i need 2 register
<neuratix> em1258: sory, i misread
<em1258> thorea: nice
<tsukoharu> whatg did u say in the private chat
<thoreauputic> em1258: edgy has the --autoremove switch to apt-get IIRC
<xdragonx> mainly was just trying to explain to try to use a wrapper on it
<xdragonx> that is your best bet for unsupported hardware
<thoreauputic> em1258: aptitude is a good habit though IMO
<tsukoharu> how do i do that?
<xdragonx> now if i can figure out why i can get my ati x1300 to work but not this 9550 ill be set..and windows will be complete history
<foglight> will synaptic remove deps too?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with something in inkscape? I'm having a problem ungrouping and regrouping the group in http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/windowbuttontext.svg
<xdragonx> thoreau??? are you good with vid cards?
<foglight> aptitude is annoying
<foglight> apt-get++
<_fnord> i know theres a better place but i just installed beryl,and its not working,could i show someones something in #flood?
<jkelly> can anyone help me get wireless to work with an intel mac mini?
<kyncani> foglight: debfoster will work well with synaptic
<_fnord> jkelly: find out your wifi cards make/model
<_fnord> i would ask in ubuntu-xgl but it dead
<tsukoharu> xdragon what do u mean by using a wrapper??
<tsukoharu> see im not that great with linux...
<Cmweb> kitche, sorry about that i figured out what i did and i got it to restart right
<hope13> a wrapper is something that wrap around something lol
<foglight> kyncani: thanks
<_fnord> a wrapper goes around a driver for another os then trys to make it work,if im corect
<hope13> since the driver is not open source people reverse engineer it no
<jkelly> _fnord: could this be it? 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c
<foglight> tsukoharu: i think they are referring to ndiswrapper
<tsukoharu> fnord, mind giving me a tutorial?
<_fnord> yup know you should google that + linux
<hope13> oh yeah google ndiswrapper
<tsukoharu> or something
<hope13> there are lotsa tutorial how to blacklist broadcom
<_fnord> and try to find out if other people have had the smae problem and how they fixed it
<foglight> tsukoharu: apt-get install ndisgtk
<kyncani> foglight: np :)
<tsukoharu> i cant!
<_fnord> wifi cards have been anoying me for a while
<tsukoharu> i dont have an ethernet card installed
<hope13> oh
<tsukoharu> thats what im trying to install
<hope13> ok i'll google it
<hope13> wait
<hope13> how are you online?
<hope13> >,>
<em1258> I am not that excited about this ubuntu/ what else is a good distro? ;)
<tsukoharu> im using my other computer
<foglight> em1258: kubuntu?
<em1258> fog: wats the difference?
<_fnord> jkelly: type in iwconfig and post the results in #flood
<em1258> kde-centric?
<foglight> ya
<NoPulp> em1258 :  ubuntu grows on you   give it a chance ...
<em1258> NoPulp - i am dissapointed. something is f-ed up w. aptget
<NoPulp> what is ?
<Ashton_K> Honestly, what the heck is going on?!?
<ubuntu> em1258: kubuntu is good
<Ashton_K> This wireless card, is driving me nuts.
<jkelly> _fnord: its ok, i think it works now. ill be back in a while to tell you if its working or not.
<_fnord> in beryl what does this mean?: root@fluxbuntu:/home/fnord# iwXGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<PORDO> when I run Ekiga or Gizmo, the audio sputters..it sounds awful.  but if i run twinkle or linphone, it's fine.  anyone know what the problem could be?
<_fnord> if you just typed in that comand it wouldent of changed anyhting
<Ashton_K> First it didn't work in 6.10. Then after a fresh install it worked. My dad ran the updates, it quit working. He used the 6.06 live disc it worked, we installed and it doesn't.
<Ashton_K> What the heck is going on here?!?
<apocryphal> what chipset?
<Ashton_K> Atheros.
<apocryphal> oh
<hope13> for broadcom wireless: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462995&highlight=broadcom
<apocryphal> i had to fight to get my bcm4xx to work
<hope13> it also show how to use ndiswrapper
<PORDO> anyone know how to add dmix support to my /etc/asound.conf file?
<tsukoharu> you know i am so lost...people are talking about wrappers to help me get my ethernet card online, i cant get ndiswrapper cause i donjt have ndiswrapper to begin with; either way im messed
<Ashton_K> Will I have to bite the bullet and ndiswrap it?
<Ashton_K> I mean, it SHOULD be supported by default.
<joejaxx> _fnord: i hope you are not running as root
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu claims it is.
<apocryphal> i dunno
<tsukoharu> i have a wired ethernet card...
<whyameye> Ashton_K: this isn't a Mac, is it?
<_fnord> yup ill try againe lol
<Ashton_K> No.
<Ashton_K> i386
<kyncani> tsukoharu: edgy would not detect my ethernet card here either, but feisty has
<kohr_> how do i mount a usb device?
<joejaxx> kohr_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk
<kohr_> oh
<kohr_> cool t
<kohr_> thanks
<joejaxx> kohr_: if /media/usbdisk does not exist then sudo mkdir -p /media/usbdisk then do the mount commandline
* Ashton_K 's head explodes.
<joejaxx> kohr_: you are most welcome
<tsukoharu> kynanci edgy?
<julian__> any good games to dl
<hope13> for linux?
<julian__> yea
<tsukoharu> kynan, whats edgy :P
<kyncani> !tell tsukoharu about edgy
<hope13> lol
<etunbe> merry christmas again
<hope13> maybe if you have crossover
<tsukoharu> gr
<tsukoharu> i cant update
<Ashton_K> !tsukoharu edgy
<hope13> you can play steam or wow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsukoharu edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsukoharu> i dont have internet
<Ashton_K> !tsukoharu | edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsukoharu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyncani> tsukoharu: edgy is ubuntu 6.10
<tsukoharu> my laptop isnt recognizing my cd player even
<Ashton_K> !edgy | tsukoharu
<ubotu> tsukoharu: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Ashton_K> There we go.
<etunbe> tsukoharu: no internet at all?
<julian__> whats the best game in the repos
<kohr_> special device /dev/sd1 does not exist
<tsukoharu> why do u think i need to install the ethernet card
<hope13> how come you can talk on irc?
<tsukoharu> its either thator i switch back to windows
<apocryphal> bzflag is okay
<Ashton_K> kohr, check through your /dev folder and find it.
<tsukoharu> im on my friends pc
<apocryphal> i think that's in the stock repos
<NoPulp> plug it in tsukoharu .. your laptop is really old   :(
<julian__> rpg?
<apocryphal> tank game
<joejaxx> kohr_: /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<tsukoharu> nopulp i need that laptop;
<joejaxx> kohr_: you forgot the "a"
<etunbe> is there a flight simulator on linux?
<als> great nn is on :D
<julian__> il check it out
<tsukoharu> there HAS to be  a way to install windows back then!
<kohr_> joejaxx, no i didn't, there is no sda
<hope13> get a window cd
<apocryphal> tsuko, why don't you download ndiswrapper and the driver and port it over to your laptop with a usb drive or something?
<apocryphal> and install it manually?
<joejaxx> kohr_: 20:26 < kohr_> special device /dev/sd1 does not exist
<tsukoharu> i HAVE a windows cd!!  it wont boot
<kohr_> joejaxx there is snd, shm, ttyb, ptyqc
<hope13> lol
<kohr_> yeah, i typed that, not copied that
<tsukoharu> because ubuntu wont let it
<joejaxx> kohr_: ah ok
<apocryphal> won't let it?
<tsukoharu> idk
<joejaxx> kohr_: there is not a sda?
<tsukoharu> it just goes directly to the ubuntu load
<joejaxx> kohr_: :\
<tsukoharu> it skips over the cd
<kohr_> none
<ubuntu> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<apocryphal> that's probably a bios issue
<apocryphal> or your windows disk isn't bootable
<PORDO> what is this all about? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<PORDO>   farsight0.1-plugins-rtp: Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (= 0.10.3-0ubuntu4) but 0.10.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<kohr_> i have multiple usb drives, 3 i think
<tsukoharu> bios
<xlr8n4d> hey apocryphal, I think I have the the ndiswrapper and the native driver for mine that us made for Windows XP, how do I make it work if you will tell me before I have to get a Ubuntu For Dummies book in my stalking?
<tsukoharu> because it boots on this pc
<apocryphal> well, every driver is a little different; i would probably read the documentation with it rather than a general guide
<tsukoharu> gr, can someone do an apt-cache search on dynex
<apocryphal> tsukoharu: you can switch the boot order in the bios pretty simply
<tsukoharu> see if they come up with anything
<tsukoharu> apo, with my laptop ohohoho no u cant
<tsukoharu> the bios is a piece of shit
<apocryphal> no?  o_o
<joejaxx> !tell tsukoharu about language
<tsukoharu> tis called "easy boot"
<apocryphal> well, there might be a separate startup key you have to hit or something to bring up the boot menu
<xlr8n4d> Must be an Averatec huh, I got one of those.
<apocryphal> instead of going into the bios
<_fnord> joejaxx: i exited root yet im still haveing probs
<tsukoharu> apo, thats where im stuck
<tsukoharu> i cant find out how
<joejaxx> _fnord: well since you are on fluxbuntu you are on dapper right?
<apocryphal> hmm, what kind of bios is it?
<_fnord> joejaxx:  XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<_fnord> its not really flux
<_fnord> yet
<apocryphal> (wine is taking about 30min to compile so far... sigh)
<_fnord> 6.06
<Senesence> Anyone know anything about 3COM hubs?
<tsukoharu> u mean my laptop model? idk what kind of bios it is
<_fnord> ignore the flux lol
<apocryphal> sure, how about the laptop model
<tsukoharu> thinkpad 770
<apocryphal> mmk
<_fnord> joejaxx:
<_fnord> Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap
<_fnord> texture_from_pixmap Present
<_fnord> beryl: No composite extension
<joejaxx> _fnord: do you have Option "Composite" "Enable"
<joejaxx> _fnord: under the extension section in your xorg.conf?
<_fnord> brb ill change it
<foglight> tsukoharu: ESC is often the boot menu key
<kohr_> so, how do i mount it then?
<kohr_> if there is no sda
<tsukoharu> fog no it isnt f1 is -.-
<foglight> tsukoharu: so you can boot the cd now?
<pc22> can anyone recommend a distance learning org?
<hope13> if 6.10 mess up my internet how do i revert back to 5.10?
<Ashton_K> !WG311T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WG311T - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsukoharu> foglight no i cant
<tsukoharu> i cant boot the cd
<tsukoharu> im trying to mess around in bios there is just no option for the cd rom drive
<tsukoharu> its "easy" setup
<foglight> you can erase the partition if you want
<kohr_> so how do i mount the USB ?
<tsukoharu> how?
<tsukoharu> thats what im tryin to do
<foglight> type mount, get the name of the hard drive device
<foglight> ie. /dev/hda1
<kohr_> how do i know what the name s
<joejaxx> kohr_: what other "something"da files are there in /dev?
<foglight> then type, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda1
<foglight> that will erase the hard drive
<joejaxx> foglight: stop
<joejaxx> foglight: that is not funny
<tsukoharu> how do i know the name?
<omglol> help my wireless eth1 doesnt appear in the network properties icon in the icon tray
<omglol> its not in the pulldown menu
<tsukoharu> o ok i got it
<omglol> i only see eth1
<omglol> i only see eth0
<kohr_> joejaxx, hda 0-4, ptyda ttyda
<foglight> tsukoharu: it only needs to run for a few econds
<foglight> try rebooting now
<tsukoharu> joe, what does that do
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: writes zeros to the drive
<pc22>  can anyone recommend a distance learning org?
<hope13> can i revert to an older ubuntu using the iso?
<tsukoharu> is that bad
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: that is something you do not tell new users to do
<tsukoharu> fog u ass -_-
<tsukoharu> sry for language
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: it wipes the entire drive
<wweasel> Guys, what the most widely used app for burning CDs and DVDs in Gnome (I know there's built in, I want more full featured) (I'm burning data discs in particular, but chances are it'll be multipurpose, no?)
<tsukoharu> joe, is there any way to erase my partition completely
<ivanneto> How can I know a file's encoding? If tried 'file filename', but it only reported me 'awk script text'.
<tsukoharu> i need to totally get rid of ubuntu from my drive
<kyncani> hope13: no, but you can install a separate edgy and see what happens
<omglol> help my wireless eth1 doesnt appear in the network properties icon in the icon tray! its not in the pulldown menu! used to be in there
<foglight> tsukoharu: you can run fdisk if you want and remove the partition
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: you want to format it?
<kohr_> wweasel, i used graveman and it worked fine, great for iso's
<tsukoharu> yes
<kohr_> but i am not that qualified
<joejaxx> kohr_: normally the usbdisks come up as a sda drive
<tsukoharu> i can work with it better from there
<tsukoharu> i hate ubuntu
<tsukoharu> >.<
<kohr_> joejaxx, is that only when something is plugged in?
<joejaxx> kohr_: yes
<bmk789> tsukoharu: tux is your friend, have some patience as he doesnt copperate all teh time
<joejaxx> kohr_: you have to have the drive plugged in
<omglol> help my wireless eth1 doesnt appear in the network properties icon in the icon tray! its not in the pulldown menu! used to be in there
<foglight> tsukoharu: did you try fdisk?
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: what is not working on ubuntu?
<kohr_> joejaxx, its not a storage device, its a cheap chinese digital camera
<joejaxx> kohr_: oh
<ubuntu> Hi, i had Fedora installed on a partion, then i removed it, but when i boot up it says "loading grub2" then loads grub 0.97 and i dont know how to start, it jsut says press tab for a list of options but then none of them work
<bmk789> omglol: does it show up in iwconfig?
<tsukoharu> my freaking ethernet card
<leprasmurf> damn, this is killing me...ok, I've got a wireless nic, /proc/bus/usb/devices sees it and id's it correctly, but says it doesn't have a driver.  I've installed the driver module (rt2570) which is loaded....what am I missing?
<omglol> bmk789: yes it does
<tsukoharu> idk how to get it to work and its useless if i dont have internet
<bmk789> omglol: what menu are you talking about?
<joejaxx> kohr_: if it is usb when you plug ubuntu should recognize it and ask you if you want to import the pictures
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: what do you mean get it to work?
<foglight> joejaxx: whats wrong with dd if=/dev/zero exactly?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joejaxx> foglight: it is not something to tell new users
<tsukoharu> joe my ethernet card isnt recognized by ubuntu; i dont have internet therefor i cant get a module for it
<omglol> bmk789: i tihnk its the network monitor. it has a icon in the taskbar. when i dblclick on the icon i get a window that shows me all my connections like lo and eth0
<foglight> joejaxx: why?
<tsukoharu> i need to find a way to get it to work
<whyameye> how can I get a list of sound cards on my machine for a bash script? I tried asoundconf and the names aren't what qjackctl is showing...
<bmk789> omglol: can you type in eth1 manually?
<hope13> is the 6.10 LTS iso bootable? like a live disc?
<joejaxx> foglight: you should alright know
<omglol> bmk789: yes i can
<joejaxx> foglight: already*
<hope13> i want to see if 6.10 is compatible with my ethernet card
<bmk789> omglol: try it?
<kohr_> joejaxx it is a really cheap that i got from an silent auction, it has window drivers and thats it, but they didn;t work with wine, so i was hopping i could access teh files directly
<joejaxx> kohr_: ubuntu does not recognize it?
<omglol> bmk789: yes and i got to the page for wireless
<kohr_> i guess not
<tsukoharu> ubuntu doesnt recognize my ethernet card
<omglol> bmk789: but why did eth1 disappear from the pulldown menu suddenly
<tsukoharu> so i dont know how to get it to work
<joejaxx> kohr_: ie you do not get an import picture dialog?
<kohr_> let me try another usb drive
<joejaxx> kohr_: :\
<joejaxx> kohr_: ok
<wweasel> Guys, what the most widely used app for burning CDs and DVDs in Gnome? (I know there's built in, I want more full featured)
<tsukoharu> any ideas joe?
<tsukoharu> isnt there a generic module i can use to install my ethernet card
<omglol> bmk789: i installed network-manager and when i click on its icon, i only get the option to connect to wired network. it used to show wireless networks as well
<kohr_> no dialog
<Siph0n> hey :)
<kyncani> hope13: 6.10 is a live and install disc
<joejaxx> wweasel: k3b or gnomebaker
<hope13> yes! thx you
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: i am really surprised that it does not come up
<wweasel> joejaxx: gnomebaker! that's what i was trying to think of, but couldn't recall the name :) thanks a bunch
<levander> Is there a standard place to put wallpaper images I've downloaded?
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: normally it is the wireless
<Siph0n> lol omglol, i just came in the chatroom right now, but i have the same thing happen to me :)
<tsukoharu> joe mine isnt wireles
<pc22>  can anyone recommend a distance learning org?
<tsukoharu> im on a wired network
<levander> pc22: lpi is a big one
<tsukoharu> i dont know how to install a wired card
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: i know i was just saying it was weird that it did not pick up the ethernet
<levander> pc22: it's for linux training
<joejaxx> wweasel: you are most welcome
<pc22> lpi? is it legal and accredited?
<omglol> Siph0n: damn that sucks
<omglol> Siph0n: are u using it on a laptop
<kohr_> joejaxx, it does not give me a dialog
<levander> pc22: what do you mean legal and accredited?  you want a college?
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: so eth0 does not come up when you type: ifconfig?
<Siph0n> omglol: yea.... the wireless connection works too
<foglight> tsukoharu: what does it say your ethernet card is? type `lspci` and look for an Ethernet Controller
<leprasmurf> I've got a wireless nic, /proc/bus/usb/devices sees it and id's it correctly, but says it doesn't have a driver.  I've installed the driver module (rt2570) which is loaded....what am I missing?
<variant> given 11,375 euros what laptop would you buy ?
<levander> pc22: lpi is just for linux certifications and the like
<omglol> Siph0n: ipw3975?
<tsukoharu> joe 1 sec
<Siph0n> but the icon doesn show any wireless wetworks
<pc22> yeah more of a college
<omglol> Siph0n: did u instal network-manager and wifi-radar?
<Siph0n> omglol: whats ipw3975? one sec, ill get my laptop from downstairs
<joejaxx> kohr_: :(
<pc22> but i will try lpi too
<Siph0n> no wifi radar
<levander> pc22: well, there's phoenix, but you may want to look locally for a college that offers online classes
<Siph0n> brb
<omglol> Siph0n: intel wireless 3975abg i tihnk thats the number
<pc22> phoenix is expensive and they say its a bogus
<omglol> Siph0n: came with my core2
<_fnord> im trying to install compiz and i get this from synaptic:libgnome-compiz-manager-dev:
<_fnord>  Depends: compiz-freedesktop but it is not going
<_fnord> to be installed
<_fnord>  Depends: compiz-freedesktop-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<omglol> Siph0n: i dun wanna reinstall :( took a long time to setup beryl and stuff
<CheyenneD> What do you people recamend for a vnc server?
<omglol> anyone have successfully installed a acx100 based wireless card???? i cant get it to work!!! its a dlink dwl 520+
<omglol> linux sucks lol
<_fnord> blashphamy!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> heresy!!! Burn him!!
<CheyenneD> I forgot marshmellows.
<hope13> i guess it suck for people that aren't technical on computer
<Siph0n> lol i dont wanna reinstall either lol
<omglol> :(
<CheyenneD> What do you people recamend for a vnc server?
<_fnord> to the city gates!!!citizens of linus torvaldopia,theres going to be a stoneing!!!
<tsukoharu> joe
<levander> Where is the my GNOME Trash directory on the filesystem?
<tsukoharu> eth0 comes up
<joejaxx> CheyenneD: there is already one called vino installed
<thoreauputic> CheyenneD: it's built in - vino
<leprasmurf> no, linux sux for wireless and usb:-P
<bizinichi`> hi
<raxip> yo
<joejaxx> CheyenneD: you can also use tightvnc
<foglight> tsukoharu: then it is working
<_fnord> where do i go for compiz suport?
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: then your ethernet is recognized :)
<tsukoharu> but it isnt
<levander> nm, it's in ~/.trash
<thoreauputic> CheyenneD: but freenx is way better for remote stuff
<tsukoharu> but it wont work
<raxip> tell me
<bizinichi`> I'll think about it
<omglol> i cant seem to get anything related to wireless right on linux
<foglight> tsukoharu: but it will
<tsukoharu> the lights on my card wont show up
<leprasmurf> omglol: you and me both
<kohr_> me neither
<omglol> :(
<wweasel> omglol: wireless can be a pain, but don't give up!
<kohr_> the lights are broken too
<foglight> tsukoharu: is the cable good?
<tsukoharu> yes...
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: if your network supports dhcp
<tsukoharu> yes it does
<joejaxx> tsukoharu: do : sudo dhclient eth0
<tsukoharu> i got 3 computers wired through out the house
<Siph0n> ok, im using Network Manager Applet 0.6.2
<_fnord> my neihbors suports dhcp
<_fnord> :)
<joejaxx> _fnord: lol
<kohr_> lol
<wweasel> omglol: Setting up your wireless is probably the single hardest thing you'll have to do in getting your new ubuntu install up and running.
<bmk789> true
<tsukoharu> unknown hardware address type 776
<Siph0n> and when i click it i only see "Enable Networking", but no "Enable Wireless".... and it use to be there :)
<omglol> does anyone know why network-manager allows me to connect to wireless network yesterday but not todayu?
<omglol> yea same as me
<omglol> i dun wanna reinstall lopl
<Siph0n> lol, omglol: u are online with it tho, right?
<_fnord> joejaxx: i couldent find that thing in the extensions of xorg.conf
<omglol> im using wired
<foglight> tsukoharu: lovely, nevermind its broken :)
<Siph0n> oh
<wweasel> omglol: what are you using for drivers? ndis?
<thoreauputic> omglol: network manager takes a holiday this time of year ;p
<omglol> lol
<omglol> it worked striaght out of the box
<Siph0n> thats whats funny with mine, im online wirelessly with it, but it still says No Network Connections
<omglol> i installed edgy and it works
<xdragonx> anyone tell me how to make it stop using mesa for opengl rendering?
<tsukoharu> unknown hardware address type 776 joe -_-
<omglol> ipw3945 from centrino core2
<wweasel> omglol: lol, you're a lucky one :P
<xdragonx> (using ati 9550 drivers)
<joejaxx> _fnord: there is not a section called extensions?
<_fnord> ill look again
<omglol> not so luicky now (
<wweasel> hmmm...
<omglol> will reinstall work?
<Siph0n> im using dapper :)
<kyncani> xdragonx: i think there's a wki for that
<wweasel> omglol: yeah, but that would be extreme. i'm sure we can fix it some other way
<tsukoharu> it recognizes the card but it doesnt
<xdragonx> i followed it to a T
<xdragonx> :/
<xdragonx> i got my x1300 working but not it
<tsukoharu> because i do sudo command on it and it says unkown hardware adress
<joejaxx> _fnord: if not you want to add this at the bottom http://fluxbuntu.org//view.php?id=365
<wweasel> omglol: try opening a terminal and typing in 'iwconfig'
<_fnord> there wasent
<foglight> tsukoharu: try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<hope13> is AIGLX better than XGL for... intel integrate graphic card?
<xdragonx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is what i used
<omglol> wweasel: eth1 has some stuff that probably says its working
<joejaxx> _fnord: add this to the bottom
<juanchito2006> Merry Christmas from GMT -5 Zone in Colombia!
<joejaxx> _fnord: http://fluxbuntu.org//view.php?id=365
<foglight> tsukoharu: then run the dhclient command
<spasticteapot> Hello?
<omglol> wweasel: i think its working.. i use kismet and i can see several ap
<wweasel> omglol: so it's just network-manager not detecting it?
<omglol> its just network manager and network monitor not showing my eth1
<omglol> yea
<kyncani> xdragonx: well, i'm sorry then (nvidia here)
<spasticteapot> Hello, everyone!
<_fnord> joejaxx: im not running flux
<wweasel> omglol: ok, i think i know why.
<tsukoharu> fog that is the command i entered
<Acidictadpole> Merry Xmas EST
<omglol> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<tsukoharu> says a whole bunck of unknowns
<tsukoharu> bunch
<omglol> hehe
<foglight> `sudo ifconfig eth0 up` ?
<_fnord> joejaxx: nm
<wweasel> omglol: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<tsukoharu> unknown hardware address -_-
<spasticteapot> As long as we're discussing GUIs, anyone mind helping me with XFCE?
<joejaxx> _fnord: that is a pastebin lol
<joejaxx> _fnord: :)
<spasticteapot> I just installed it, and...WOOT! T3h AW3som3!
<CheyenneD> I'm new to the command line, How do i edit a like using sudo
<omglol> wweasel: ok im in.. i dun see my eth1
<tsukoharu> Error while getting flags: unkown device
<kohr_> christmas in 1 minute!
<wweasel> CheyenneD: probably easiest using nano as a command line editor. Or using gedit to launch a gui
<omglol> oo i see it
<omglol> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<joejaxx> kohr_: yeap :)
<omglol> wireless-essid test
<omglol> wireless-key asd
<omglol> auto eth1
<tsukoharu> Error while getting flags: unkown device
<juanchito2006> I'm having trouble with my ATi Radeon Xpress 200 Graphics, can't accelerate it...
<wweasel> spasticteapot: probably better to go to #xubuntu
<joejaxx> _fnord: also are you using xgl or aiglx?
<spasticteapot> However, I'm missing my taskbar - anyone know how to get the taskbar in XFCE?
<spasticteapot> join #xubuntu
<omglol> hmm in it wat shd i do
<_fnord> aiglx i think,im new
<kohr_> 10
<kohr_> 5
<unix_infidel> anyone here have a Dell Latitude D420 working in linux?
<Ashton_K> Merry Christmas!
<kohr_> 3
<kohr_> 2
<kohr_> 1
<wweasel> omglol: Don't paste in here, it bothers some people.
<omglol> ok
<wweasel> Yay!
<kohr_> CHRISTMAS!
<spasticteapot> Bah...no work.
<xdragonx> i havea  dell 1505 working on ubuntu
<joejaxx> _fnord: you want to look at this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<xdragonx> (fully)
<xdragonx> now my desktops giving issues
<spasticteapot> Is the command /join #xubuntu to join "xubuntu"?
<joejaxx> spasticteapot: yes there is
<foglight> tsukoharu: when you type ifconfig -a what are the devices listed on the left column
<tsukoharu> so fog any ideas?
<omglol> wweasel: im in it.. wat shd i do next?
<juanchito2006> Jingle Bells, Jinglle Bells
<joejaxx> _fnord: that link gives you the steps to enable aiglx on dapper
<wweasel> omglol: Ok, so what we're going to do is comment out hte lines that relate to eth1
<joejaxx> juanchito2006: LOL
<omglol> wweasel: # or ;
<tsukoharu> lo and sit0
<wweasel> omglol: # and actually, you can comment out everything but the "lo" section
<foglight> i thought you saw an eth0
<xdragonx> is it seeing your hardware now tsuko?
<xdragonx> (sorry was gone working on video)
<foglight> tsukoharu: type lspci and look for ethernet controller
<tsukoharu> and etho
<omglol> wweasel: im using my wired eth0.. will i get disconnected if  comment out eth0
<foglight> tsukoharu: is there an eth0 or not?
<_fnord> joejaxx: now what?
<tsukoharu> i see it
<tsukoharu> but thats not the model of my ethernet card
<tsukoharu> thats my old one that worked
<wweasel> omglol, perhaps. See, network-manager needs these thigns commented out in order to manage them.
<spasticteapot> xubuntu is annoyingly empty, so I'll have to annoy you instead.
<spasticteapot> I just installed XFCE, and have no taskbar.
<joejaxx> _fnord: did you follow the steps on that link?
<tsukoharu> says ethernet controller: d-link system
<spasticteapot> http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=screenshots&lang=en
<omglol> wweasel: ok commented out
<foglight> tsukoharu: you replaced the ethernet card?
<tsukoharu> then the model type of my old ethernet card
<spasticteapot> Note the taskbar/wharf bar/whatever.
<tsukoharu> fog yes i did
<tsukoharu> other one was held with ducktape
<juanchito2006> Radeon Xpress 200 driver installin problem...
<spasticteapot> Hot glue > Duct Tape.
<tsukoharu> finally snapped in two
<wweasel> omglol: save that file, and you might need to close and reopen network-manager in order to get it to recognize the hardware...i'm not sure
<_fnord> nope didint see it thanks off to read
<joejaxx> _fnord: you are most welcome
<foglight> i see, and you cant reinstall ubuntu because you cant boot from cd?
<spasticteapot> Trust me on this one - a fillet around the connector will hold it in very securely, and function as shock-mounting.
<joejaxx> _fnord: that guide should definitely get it up and running
<tsukoharu> well i can access a cd from ubuntu
<tsukoharu> i just cant
<tsukoharu> get it to boot
<omglol> wweasel: how to i close network-manager
<spasticteapot> If anyone here knows XFCE even a little, please join #xubuntu and help me. out.
<wweasel> omglol: before you do that...is it working right now?
<omglol> wweasel: its currently running.. i see the icon
<juanchito2006> !ATi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wweasel> omglol: does it detect your wireless hardware?
<omglol> wweasel: when i rightclick i only see wired.. i dun see wireless networks.. i used to see wireless networks yesterday
<omglol> i meant left click
<xdragonx> anyone care to help advance troubleshoot an ati card?
<wweasel> omglol: alright, try going to System > Administration > System Monitor
<omglol> nm-applet?
<tsukoharu> u know what my sollution is
<tsukoharu> erase everything
<wweasel> omglol: yep
<tsukoharu> and install windows
<tsukoharu> so how do i erase everything
<tsukoharu> do a complete format of my whole laptop
<tsukoharu> linux is only on one hard drive; the same one my windows partition would be on
<omglol> wweasel: i restarted it.. still doesnt show wireless
<wweasel> hmm...
<foglight> tsukoharu: you can try to install ubuntu once more instead to give it another shot
<tsukoharu> i lost the cd ^^;
<foglight> haha
<foglight> you are in a world of hurt
<wweasel> omglol: everything but lo is commented out in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tsukoharu> so yea windows is my last hope
<tsukoharu> so how do i format
<foglight> tsukoharu: read more about your bios and how to get into the "advanced" menu
<tsukoharu> fog where?
<omglol> wweasel: yup
<xdragonx> tsuko??? did you try finding an RPM for the drivers for your netcard?
<tsukoharu> i cant find ANYTHING
<foglight> on google
<omglol> wweasel: only 2 lines comtaining lo uncommented
<xdragonx> you can convert those to .deb
<jakal> how do i find out which version of dapper i have?
<tsukoharu> xdragon no use
<tsukoharu> i cant download the program for it
<tsukoharu> i have no internet for my laptop
<xdragonx> throw it on a cd
<tsukoharu> k
<foglight> tsukoharu: the 'cfdisk` command can erase it
<wweasel> omglol: I really don't know why it wouldn't be working then. You can try restarting your computer
<omglol> ok brb
<tsukoharu> fog ill keep that in mind
<tsukoharu> xdragon ndiswrapper right?
<xdragonx> thats what i would try
<xdragonx> if you cant get the others
<foglight> tsukoharu: can you just download and burn ubuntu then fi you are making a cd?
<spasticteapot> Anyone here do any video editing in Linux?
<spasticteapot> I need to do video editing with a minimal amount of hardware (miniscule educational budget), and Cinlerra looks nice.
<tsukoharu> i dont wanna go through reinstalling ubuntu for a card
<spasticteapot> What kind of CPU would I need?
<tsukoharu> wont do crap
<tsukoharu> because the module for my card isnt on ubuntu anyways
<xdragonx> tsuko?  try suse just to see
<tsukoharu> suse O.o
<spasticteapot> Tsukoharu - what card are you trying to use?
<foglight> ah i see, well you could just buy a cheap nic for $10
<tsukoharu> a wired ethernet card from dynex spastic
<wweasel> spasticteapot: I don't do video editing, but in case you haven't tried it, check out Kino
<xdragonx> or wireless setup
<tsukoharu> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<tsukoharu> what is suse
<xdragonx> suse is an oldtime linux distro
<hope13> it's not that old
<xdragonx> its a big download tho
<hope13> slack is older
<spasticteapot> My ex-girlfriend swore by it.
<omglol> cool i see wireless in network-manager. do i have to uncomment those lines?
<xdragonx> its a build off redhat
<xdragonx> yeah not that old but older than alot
<tsukoharu> id want to install that -_-
<foglight> i doubt suse will have a driver if ubuntu doesnt
<xdragonx> ubuntu is better by far (in my oppinion)
<tsukoharu> xdragon, u said a program can convert to .deb right
<omglol> wweasel: i see wireless network in network manager!however network monitor doesnt show eth1
<xdragonx> alien
<hope13> it's a bias opinion lol
<spasticteapot> Hmm....try installing wifi-radar.
<xdragonx> thats the name of the program to convert
<xdragonx> (alien)
<hope13> red hat will work on your laptop
<hope13> i google it
<hope13> apparently someone got it to work
<spasticteapot> I don't think Ubuntu has Wifi-radar or a similar wifi-management software.
<tsukoharu> link?
<wweasel> omglol: Nope, leave them commented. Now network-manager can manage them, but the standard tools cannot. It's really one or ther other.
<tsukoharu> xdragon throw me a link
<hope13> google red hat
<xdragonx> it does have wifi-radar
<xdragonx> i have it installed
<leprasmurf> what kind of device is sit0?
<metroman> Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays!
<omglol> wweasel: oo ok nice.. will wifi-radar conflict with networkmanager?
<_fnord> joejaxx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38738/
<bulmer> sit0 is ipv6
<joejaxx> ipv6 ftw
<wweasel> omglol: Can't say, I've never used wifi-radar.
<tsukoharu> oh i got alien :o
<tsukoharu> i just dont know what 2 convert :P
<omglol> wweasel: oo thnx! now i dun have to reinstall :D
<thoreauputic> omglol: yes, I think it uses the standard config - I couldn't get it to play nice with n-m
<xdragonx> its just  sudo alien (name).rpm
<wweasel> omglol: it might not be able to recognize the network devices with them commented out. I don't know how it works
<xdragonx> in terminal
<tsukoharu> what is the rpm
<omglol> hmm ok
<tsukoharu> the only drivers i got
<tsukoharu> are on a cd
<leprasmurf> ipv6?  it's a seperate device?  or do you mean a device that uses ipv6?
<tsukoharu> for a "windows' install
<wweasel> omglol: Yeah, it's a trade-off, one or the other. If you decide to switch back, you uncomment all the lines.
<xdragonx> thats if you find the rpm file for your card
<omglol> icic
<xdragonx> what is the card again?
<foglight> tsukoharu: they have linux drivers
<foglight> http://www.dynexproducts.com/skins/Skin_1/Topics/Drivers/DX-E101_Drivers.zip
<jimmygoon> ewww dynex >_<
<joejaxx> _fnord: did you add the beryl repository?
<_fnord> i belive so brb
<xdragonx> that link has a wrapper file
<omglol> anyone managed to install a acx10 based wireless card? Im using dlink dwl 520+
<tsukoharu> fog but are those for my card
<foglight> tsukoharu: i think so but who knows
<tsukoharu> minesa pcmcia card for a laptop
<tsukoharu> not an ethernet card for a pci slot
<foglight> oh
<foglight> then no
<foglight> there is another zip file on that sire
<foglight> site
<tsukoharu> there is none for the pcmcia card
<foglight> http://www.dynexproducts.com/skins/Skin_1/Topics/Drivers/DX-E201_Drivers.exe
<nix_ferret> I'm trying to stream media from an XP box (ntfs) is there some library I can install that will allow ubuntu to read (stream) the files?
<foglight> "Drivers for the DX-E201 Dynex Notebook 10/100 32-Bit PCMCIA Network Card"
<_fnord> joejaxx: i just checked and ya i did but i also got this error:
<_fnord> root@fluxbuntu:/home/fnord# sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<foglight> nix_ferret: you can smbmount the windows drive
<_fnord> E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<tsukoharu> thats only for windows fog -_-
<omglol> anyone managed to install a acx100 based wireless card? Im using dlink dwl 520+
<_fnord> joejaxx: whats that mean?
<foglight> tsukoharu: ya then you need this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<joejaxx> _fnord: that the package is not available
<_fnord> so im poop out of luck?
<joejaxx> _fnord: you could skip it but when you play movies you will not be able to see them with aoglx enabled
<foglight> tsukoharu: get ndiswrapper-common and -utils from Dec20
<tsukoharu> oh i see a linux install
<tsukoharu> its just i only see 2 txts in there :/
<_fnord> joejaxx: is that what afecting the next step?
<_fnord> the no such file or directory?
<foglight> tsukoharu: extract the driver .exe to somewhere and burn the contents plus the ndiswrapper .deb's to a cd
<joejaxx> _fnord: that package does not exist
<joejaxx> _fnord: the dri modules
<foglight> tsukoharu: install the .deb's using dpkg -i <.deb> and then run ndisgtk to select the windows drivers
<icmp-> Does anyone know how to make grub boot edgy from ~50gb of an 80gb drive off /dev/hdb ? I keep getting the error 18 complaining about the cylinder being > what the bios supports but #1 my bios isnt old and #2 other distros w/ grub have handled it fine. I've tried manually setting the geometry in the bios and toggling LBA & re-installing grub but it refuses to work
<omglol> anyone managed to install a acx100 based wireless card?
<foglight> omglol: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<CheyenneD> How do install Xine
<foglight> CheyenneD: sudo apt-get install xine
<omglol> foglight: thnx. i followed the instructions there but it cant work. dmesg says a file in acx/default can be found and that guide never said anything about that file
<nix_ferret> Maybe I'm missing something. When I navigate to the shared windows drive and try to open a file (i.e. mp3) the app says that it can not read from source.
<CheyenneD> forlight: That does not work
<SilentDis> happy Chrismahanukwanzakah everyone!
<foglight> nix_ferret: there is no mp3 support out of box
<nix_ferret> yes I know, I installed it
<nix_ferret> If I copy the file it works fine
<nix_ferret> It can't stream it b/c it's ntfs?
<foglight> nix_ferret: never had a problem myself
<cmweb> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<foglight> are you trying to drag a graphical file object into the media player or something?
<nix_ferret> Do you have some sort of sharing app on your XP box?
<foglight> is the ntfs share mounted or you are using a samba client?
<foglight> i use smbmount to mount the share and then it looks normal to local applications
<foglight> CheyenneD: try installing it from System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<nix_ferret> I mounted it
<nix_ferret> It's on the desktop
<cmweb> Whats the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<foglight> omglol: what does dmesg say exactly?
<foglight> cmweb: Kubuntu uses KDE
<cmweb> KDE, is it like gnome?
<Ashton_K> Anyone recognize this? "Wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device"?
<foglight> yea it is a graphical user interface
<nix_ferret> I didn't care for KDE YMMV
<foglight> Ashton_K: ya it doesnt see your network device
<SilentDis> question:  just quickly here... where can I go to find different usplash screens (tried making my own with the tutorial, and I just get lost) :P
<cmweb> can i go to kubuntu by getting kubuntu-desktop?
<foglight> cmweb: probably
<Siph01> hey
<kyncani> cmeme: yeah
<nix_ferret> yes
<Ashton_K> That's annoying, since I just built a driver for it.
<Ashton_K> Any ideas?
<Siph01> what repository is libdvdcss in? i thought multiverse but i have that added already
<nix_ferret> you can choose at login gui which 1 u want
<foglight> Ashton_K: what does iwconfig say?
<cmweb> How different is KDE from Gnome? is it any better?
<SilentDis> Siph01:  I pulled it from the debian archives and used dpkg to install it, personally.  newer version, as well :)
<nix_ferret> that's like coke vs. pepsi
<Ashton_K> lo, eth0, eth1, and sit0 all report "No wireless extensions"
<ken>  Any one using the driver from 'fs-driver.org' over here?
<Ashton_K> An attempt to restart /etc/init.d/networking results in errors on both ath0 and wlan0 saying "No such device"
<kyncani> cmweb: different
<nix_ferret> I think KDE is good for work stuff but Gnome is good all around and good for n00bs like me
<cmweb> whats different about it
<foglight> Ashton_K: the driver isn't loading or it isn't recognizing the card
<Ashton_K> It's an Atheros chipset wifi card. The restricted modules one didn't work. So I compiled a driver for it using madwifi-ng
<cmweb> work stuff? as in scriptsing
<nix_ferret> you should just try it out, it's kind of a personal choice thing
<kyncani> cmweb: like coke vs pepsi, as said above. Try and make your own opinion
<Ashton_K> And the driver is loaded (lsmod | grep ath_pci shows it)
<hope13> um i burn the iso on a cd
<hope13> but i don't know how to install it
<hope13> >,>
<cmweb> ok il try it am i going to have to restart?
<SilentDis> cmweb:  the KDE environment is more centered on availability of features.  Gnome is centered on simplicity.  at least, that's what I take from the 2 (I have both, and prefer Gnome)
<hope13> i put the 6.10 cd into my drive and boot it up no?
<foglight> Ashton_K: what does it say in dmesg about the card?
<kyncani> cmweb: nope, just logout and choose a kde session at the login screen
<nix_ferret> There is a reason that the ubuntu main package uses gnome
<SilentDis> hope13:  after you burn the CD, just put it into your CD drive, and reboot your machine.  it'll boot from the CD, and you'll be in the LiveCD Ubuntu.  There's an install button there :)
<adrift> hello folks
<hope13> i chose boot or install option (first option) of the iso and it only let me boot
<cmweb> 168MB I DONT think so
<SilentDis> Adrift:  welcome and happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<hope13> is the install button the first option?
<hope13> lol
<foglight> hope13: there is a desktop icon to install
<hope13> oh
<foglight> ;)
<hope13> on the live?
<foglight> yep
<hope13> oh ok
<hope13> thx you
<hope13> brb lol
<Ashton_K> I think this is the line: "ACPI : PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0 disabled"
<foglight> Ashton_K: so it doesnt show in lspci either?
<adrift> lol thanks SilentDis.
<Ashton_K> It does, actually.
<SilentDis> adrift:  it's my new favorite word :)
<adrift> when replying to a specific individual here, how do i hightlight their name in red
<foglight> Ashton_K: and you have 2 more net cards in there as well?
<Ashton_K> One built in, and one PCI.
<PhibreOptix> adrift: Put there name infront of your message, like PhibreOptix:
<Ashton_K> Is that a glitch in Edgy?
<SilentDis> adrift:  type their name first.  most clients will take care of that for them.
<adrift> ok thank you
<Ashton_K> (The built in one is covered, stupid Motherboard came with the wrong backplate)
<PhibreOptix> adrift: And you can use the tab button for auto-completion
<timfrost> Siph01: I have libdvdcss2  1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4  for edgy from seveas repository in section extras.  See !seveas for the URL
<jps> Merry Christmas
<ken> HELP: on starting ubuntu i get: /dev/hda1 has been mount 30 times, without being checked, and then it is checked (slowly), similarly a message comes for /dev/hdb1. And i have to wait. Can someone tell me why this error comes? I tried writing to a EXT3 /home with the driver from fs-driver.org, from windows and after that this happens,
<PhibreOptix> Yea merry christmas all
<SilentDis> jps:  happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<PhibreOptix> I got a new video card
<foglight> Ashton_K: well you mentioned an eth0 and eth1 i wonder if one of those is the atheros card
<Ashton_K> No, they're wired.
<thoreauputic> ken: that's just a normal fsck message
<Ashton_K> Ath0 is the wireless.
<adrift> PhibreOptix what do you mean by auto-completion?
<SilentDis> adrift, type the first 3 letters of my name, then hit tab
<PhibreOptix> adrift: Ok, type in Phi then press tab, it'll goto the closet match
<adrift> SilentDis, ah. thanks
<ken> thoreauputic: Does that occur at regular intervals? or was it triggered by my writing on the partition with that driver from windows? And i haven't got time to wait and see my drives being slowly checked all day? What is the frequency of this check and what triggered it?
<cmweb> In 15 minutes it wil be christmass morning
<SilentDis> cmweb:  happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<Ashton_K> In 15 minutes it'll be 1 AM.
<PhibreOptix> It's already christmas here in Aussie =D
<thoreauputic> ken: as it says, about every 30 boots/mounts
<Ashton_K> Undiranakwanzamas.
<Spisters> it is 40 minutes into Christmas morning here
<cmweb> silentDis, how did you learn to spell that
<thoreauputic> ken: you can change the frequency with tune2fs IIRC
<SilentDis> cmweb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrismahanukwanzakah
<SilentDis> cmweb:  *giggle*
<jps> I have a strange problem with network-manager.... the default instal was fine, but i just changed the ubuntu network preferences tool (System->Administration->Networking) to use a static ip(no dhcp anymore)... everything works fine but network manager does not recognize my wired interface anymore... it complains its not connected
<ken> thoreauputic: So it WAS NOT triggered by me writing through the EXT3 driver from Windows? And it is supposed to occur on every machine after 30 reboots? Am i getting this right?
<ken> SilentDis: cmweb: forming a cult?
<ken> :)
<jps> anyone has seen this bug before?
<SilentDis> ken:  yes, fsck runs through your drive every 30 boots.
<nix_ferret> Just fyi, streaming over samba is broke in edgy : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351322
<cmweb> Ken, why what makes you think that
<thoreauputic> ken: 1) I don't know as I've never used the driver 2) I see that happen at regular intervals 3) see my other answer re: frequency
<Spisters> Ok I don't get it, I kept getting this error "hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Spisters> Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block" when I tried to boot from the cd, I was still getting it, and finally I just said be that way and let it run, and now I just checked on it and it is loaded, what gives?
<ken> cmweb: That strange greeting
<foglight> Ashton_K: did you try the footnote in the instructions about fedora?
<adrift> Is anyone here running World of Warcraft in Wine? I have a couple questions, specifically: In Windows you can hit the windows key to bring up you're desktop and then tab back onto WoW in the taskbar. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu?
<foglight> putting alias wlan0 acx in /etc/modprobe.conf
<cmweb> ken, i dont know about silentdis, but im not i perfectly happy
<SilentDis> ken:  I find that line rather funny is all :)
<thoreauputic> ken: see the -c option in  man tune2fs
<ken> thoreauputic: SilentDis: So in NO WAY is the Windows ext3 driver responsible for this check? right? And it is supposed to occur regularly ALSO ON only ubuntu systems? Moreover after it checked my drive it told me that '0.6% was not journalled', is that normmal too?
<jps> You folks have ever used a static ip in ubuntu with network-manager applet?
<Ashton_K> I don't see a footnote that would apply in the Fedora section.
<Ashton_K> All the way at the bottom?
<foglight> ya
<foglight> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX
<Spisters> ok, now I get it, it just didn't load my hard drives, so I guess I am having a hard drive issue then?
<thoreauputic> ken: it happens regularly, you can adjust the frequency as I said, and the last question I don't know
<ken> thoreauputic: OK, thank you
<SilentDis> ken:  most linux distros set a default of around 30 for the boot check, yes.  (i've seen 37, 29, other strange numbers).  the idea is to just check the disk from time to time, to make sure nothing is wrong.  if there's errors, it'll prompt you through fixing them, as well.  otherwise, they're just 'notices'
<Ashton_K> foglight: You mean that init script someone wrote?
<thoreauputic> ken: if everything works, i wouldn't worry unduly aboutthe journal :)
<Ashton_K> Will that even run in Ubuntu?
<leprasmurf> how do you install hotplug in ubuntu?
<foglight> Ashton_K: no you on the page i sent?
<ken> SilentDis: Moreover after it checked my drive it told me that '0.6% was not journalled', is that normmal too?
<cmweb> hey how do i get my channels topic to do right i set it then log back in and its gone
<Ashton_K> Well, it's not an ACX chipset....
<foglight> its not?
<jps> if something is not written to the journal... due to a crash perhaps... the journal is fsckd kinda and its updated
<SilentDis> ken:  if it didn't pause and drop you to a console during the boot, it's simply a notice.  nothing to worry over.  :)
<foglight> i thought the module was acx_pci
<ken> SilentDis: OK :)
<jps> so next boot you end up with a consistent journal... don't worry
<Ashton_K> No, Atheros.
<Ashton_K> It uses Madwifi.
<ken> jps: OK
<thoreauputic> ken: ).6% of your journal is not a large number :)
<Ashton_K> ACX is made by TI I believe.
<ken> Good bye, and have a Good Day!
<SilentDis> ken:  if you INSIST on running fsck yourself to double check the disk, you can... but it's a hastle, and not really necessary.  that's why that check is in there, to allevate that from you having to do yourself :)
<thoreauputic> ken: bye
<foglight> Ashton_K: oops i got you confused with omglol
<Ashton_K> No prob.
<jps> Now anyone who uses networkmanger applet has set his eth0 ip to a static instead of a dhcp one?
<ken> SilentDis: thoreauputic: jps: And do you know for SURE, that writing to my /home from Windows thorugh that fs-driver.org's EXT3 driver was not the culprit for 0.6% of my drive not being journalled?
<Ashton_K> The card is in lspci, it has worked before (it isn't DOA), the driver compiled and installed without complaint (modprobe ath_pci). But it won't load ath0 or wlan0 when i restart networking. Can't find it.
<ken> Ashton_K: Do you know about the Aston shell?
<Ashton_K> Ironically, yes.
<Ashton_K> But that's not where the name comes from.
<john_> Hello
<thoreauputic> ken: I already told you I have no experience with this driver. And i think you are worrying too much :)
<ken> Ashton_K: just wanted to enquite :)
<jps> i changed my ip to a static one in ubuntu system menu... now network manager complains im not connectec... which I am of coure...
<ken> thoreauputic: ok :0
<Ashton_K> Righteo.
<Ashton_K> I actually used to use Aston, but my firewall hatedit.
<john_> can i get some help?
<Ashton_K> But Ashton is actually my name (Note the extra h)
<ken> jps: Does your ISP provide the facility of giving you a static IP?
<jps> ken
<Ashton_K> Sure, john.
<SilentDis> ken:  it doesn't matter.  the EXT3 system isn't the same as a FAT or NTFS file system.  fragmentation and the like just doesn't mean the same thing in a journalized, modern FS as it does in single-process ones (like NTFS/FAT)
<Ashton_K> Shoot.
<jps> this fsdrivers understand normaly only EXT2
<ken> Ashton_K: I too tinkered with it a bit, then removed it and then ended up formating WIndows
<jps> since EXT3 is a EXT2 with journal...
<john_> How can i Internet connection share.
<jps> they just don't update the journal
<Ashton_K> jps, you can mount ext3 as ext2.
<thoreauputic> ken: if only 0.6 % of your journal was missed, you have little to worry about ( note that I used to run unjournalled filesystems all the time before ext3)
<john_> I have the directions for a mAc
<jps> yeah exactly
<Spisters> my God it worked, now here is my only question, what sort of drives does Ubuntu come with and I heard that if you duel boot with Windows that it can look for drivers in windows to use, is this true?
<jps> ext3 mouted as ext2 = no journal
<Ashton_K> Spisters, if Ubuntu is installed AFTER windows, you'll have a dual boot.
<jps> so the data was written to your fs... but not the journal META data
<Ashton_K> As long as the partitions are separate.
<ken> jps: i am listening
<Ashton_K> Ubuntu by default uses GRUB, which will allow for multiple OS's.
<jps> so ken... yes probably the fswindows driver is the cause for this check
<john_> Is there a way to connection sharing. using my ethernet as source to wifi, to other laptops?
<jps> but there is no problem
<Spisters> right, my question is, is there any reason to duel boot, can Ubuntu look to windows for drivers?
<Ashton_K> But if Windows is installed second, it'll overwrite grub with the MBR, which won't see Linux.
<Ashton_K> For drivers? No way.
<Ashton_K> Only if you have some software in Windows that you REALLY want.
<Ashton_K> Or Games.
<Spisters> then if I have other computers with windows and need this as a server this is no reason to do that
<Ashton_K> Only if you have a need for Windows.
<ken> jps: thoreauputic: SilentDis: But i dont want to sit around and foolishly let my drives being checked when i have simply copied a .txt file from WIn->/home. You know it takes a long time to check the FS, and i feel kinda' foolish waiting for this process to happen everytime i copy something
<Ashton_K> As far as linux is concerned, it's just taking up space.
<Ashton_K> It can't borrow drivers, executables, anything.
<SilentDis> ken: it'll only happen once every 30 boots into linux :)
<thoreauputic> ken: does it happen on every boot?
<ken> Spisters: Ubuntu CANNOT look IN WINDOWS
<jps> ubuntu just said: i see new data... my journal doesn't acknowledge this... it must be corrupt (it was just old info)... so the kernel fs driver fixed it
<Ashton_K> It can, but what's the point.
<Ashton_K> There's nothing there it can use.
<john_> I wait for you to help this guy.
<Ashton_K> Windows drivers don't work in Linux, executables aren't compatable.
<holycow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Spisters> no need for this computer to run windows, thanks guys, and sorry for the nub questions I had someone tell me that it could look to windows but I kinda suspected the guy was full of it, I mean thats like saying Apple can use windows
<max_> how do you enable direct rending
<holycow> !bitchfest
<Ashton_K> john, have you burned it to a disc and booted it ?
<adrift> OK, no answer to the WoW question? That's fine, i have another question. I have an x86-64 chip and am having problems with flash in the 64 bit version of Firefox, so i've been using Swiftfox as a work around, but i'm wondering if i'm missing anything with Firefox and if so how would i be able to get flash to work in firefox?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchfest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !complain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about complain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john_> No im not talking about that
<holycow> touche we need some entries on that
<nix_ferret> Show of hands - what ubuntu/kubuntu re;eases is everyone using?
<john_> Im talking about Connection sharing
<max_> !language|holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashton_K> Oh boy, I don't know much about that.
<adrift> ubuntu edgy
<SilentDis> nix_ferret:  Ubuntu 6.10, installed Kubuntu after.
<max_> how do you enable direct rending?
<thoreauputic> guys, leave the poor bot alone :)
<john_> would the mac directions work?
<Spisters> I have heard though that you can get a program wrap around a windows driver for wireless cards to work in it?
<Ashton_K> ndiswrapper.
<adrift> holycow, man you seem to get yourself in all kinds of trouble here don't you lol
<Ashton_K> Spotty, but a decent work around.
<holycow> adrift, truth hurts
<nix_ferret> anyone having the issue where you can't stream files from an XP box? (v6.10)
<ken> jps: SilentDisjps: SilentDis: thoreauputic: Thank you and have a nice day, i will need to do some more experimentation to check whether the disk check is run everytime i write somehting from WIndows or was it a mere GODDAMN co-incidence that is causing all this worry to me
<jps> just anyone can help me with my bug on network-manager?? i selected a static ip in ubuntu's default network tool an now network manager  complains it's not connected anymore
<thoreauputic> ken: apart from the swearing, you're welcome :)
<foglight> adrift: not much in the way of 64bit support form multimedia plugins
<john_> Hello?
<nix_ferret> Thinking about trying feisty herd1
<jps> ken> reboot your ubuntu... see if the check dissapears... it should...
<SilentDis> ken:  no troubles.  happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<Spisters> How much room does Ubuntu need, I have a 2 gig drive, can I use that as my master and save my 80 gig as a slave for file space?
<holycow> jps, you can set that up manuall in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ashton_K> Sure.
<jps> then boot windows again and write something to ext3 again.. and see
<nix_ferret> Anyone try feisty yet?
<adrift> foglight, yeah, i've been noticing that. very disappointed
<john_> Argh...
<Ashton_K> That 2 gig should be big enough to split between /boot and swap.
<Ashton_K> Then use the 80 gig for root.
<holycow> jps, you need to ifdown eth0 or whatever interface it is, change it to static ip, then do iface eth0 up
<Ashton_K> Or split that between root and /home, if you want to.
<ken> ok bye
<foglight> adrift: 64bit is mostly for servers
<max_> how do you enable direct rending?
<SilentDis> nix_ferret:  I might mess with it in march or so... lol
<deebu> is gnome 2.16 faster than 2.14 or the same???
<john_> im sad :(
<holycow> oops sorry last one should be ifup eth0
<jps> holycow> i used system->administration->networking....  now the network-manager applet thinks im offline
<adrift> foglight, why do they sell it to client consumers then?
<Spisters> wow, I kinda just put the dot in the one I want, how do I say use this as home?
<deebu> is gnome 2.16 faster than 2.14 or the same??? if yes...is there a big difference?
<nix_ferret> can u upgrade to gnome 2.16 in the package manager?
<Spisters> man I feel stupid
<foglight> adrift: sell what?
<jps> holycow> i even rebooted the box... it still thinks im offline lol
<holycow> jps, sounds like its not reading the  interfaces file.
<foglight> adrift: if you want to do video editing
<holycow> jpiccolo, you don't need to reboot linux, just shutdown and startup eth card
<SilentDis> deebu:  define 'faster'.  I didn't notice a speed improvement going from 2.14>2.16.  the biggest change, for me at least, between dapper and edgy, was my boot time was cut in half lol
<thoreauputic> nix_ferret: afaik edgy uses 2.16
<jps> holy>yeah... strange isnt it?
<Spisters> would I use "manually edit partition table" to set that up? or can I not use the GUI loader?
<holycow> jps, it happens, easily fixed, let me get you a sample interface file to look at
<SilentDis> nix_ferret:  a lot of stuff that's in edgy is available in dapper, via the backports.
<Ashton_K> One last attempt, try to brute force my way to wireless joy with ndiswrapper.
<SilentDis> !backports | nix_ferret
<ubotu> nix_ferret: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Ashton_K> If this doesn't work, I'll try a different distro.
<holycow> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<jps> what is the path to the interface file again?
<deebu> SilentDis, , i wanna go back to dapper.....as edgy is givin me probs...including loong boot time n blank screen bootup...should i go back? i see nothing special except FF 2.0..
<adrift> foglight, i mean... seems like there's not many folks warning others that 64 bit should be server based. and no, i don't do video editing. guess i was one of the chumps that jumped on to the hype about 64 bit being the wave of the future.
<holycow> jps, no rebooting required
<thoreauputic> jps: /etc/network/interfaces
<nix_ferret> hmm, thanks guys. Goin to check it now
<foglight> adrift: its not like nintendo vs nintendo 64 ;)
<SilentDis> deebu:  Firefox 2.0 is available in dapper-backports (i think), so if that's all you saw that you wanted, you can safely go back.  but, we MIGHT be able to help you with your edgy woes here you know :)
<deebu> SilentDis, but for me dapper booted slightly faster...n with a pretty usplash..in edgy i dont see anythin on bootup..
<adrift> foglight, lol, true
<Ashton_K> anyone know if ndiswrapper is in apt-get?
<foglight> adrift: wikipedia has a nice article on 64bit
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deebu> SilentDis, ive tried a LOT to fix the usplash issue...on forums too...bu to no avail...do u know how i can make the usplash appear? i see a blank screen until gdm comes..
<n2diy> Why does Firefox refuse to accept cookis?
<deebu> SilentDis, i can also use swiftfox which would be better:)
<idlemind> n2diy; it's now hungry
<SilentDis> deebu:  i lost mine when I was messing with the ubuntu satanic edition usplash replacement rofl.  I'm going through the usplash info i can find now though.  might be a day or 2 before I'm comfortable guiding someone else though it though :)
<adrift> foglight, yeah. i've seen it. it just seems that most magazines like Maximum PC, and articles online and what not... well they seem to push 64bit tech as the thing to get if you want to be one step ahead of the masses especially in gaming and high end apps. but i'm finding it a nuisance more than anything
<n2diy> iblemind, I feed him.
<n2diy> idlemind, I feed him.
<holycow> adrift, not only that, its mostly pointless for average applications
<Spisters> thank you for the wireless information
<john_> too late
<john_> heheh
<john_> i heard firestarter can connection share..
<john_> is this true?
<holycow> very ffew things can actually use the power of 64'bitness
<john_> dont you card have linux drivers?
<john_> your*
<idlemind> n2diy; that's the problem; he won't take cookies till u make him hungry; cut off his lil fox food and he'll take every cookie u throw his way
<adrift> so when will this change, or will it?
<john_> Intel has linux chipset drivers.
<deebu> on my hardware...ubuntu's been getting worse with every release!
<adrift> Vista?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Merry Christmas all
<john_> Help me now?
<holycow> adrift, when ftp clients somehow start to require 64'bit related power?
<SilentDis> Telroth_Plushie|, happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<Spisters> lets say I fill up the 2 gig drive with programs, would I be able to install programs on my IDA slave drive?
<holycow> maybe ms can do something about that
<john_> Happy festivus.
<n2diy> idlemind, ok, thanks.
<john_> Festivus for the rest of us.
<deebu> but i FEEL gnome 2.16 is a BIT faster in loading apps than dapper...wonder if u'll agree..?
<n2diy> 73 all, and merry Xmas.
<SilentDis> john_, i prefer Chrismahanukwanzakah lol
<deebu> SilentDis,
<adrift> i wish someone pointed this all out to me 4 months ago :D
<deebu> SilentDis, but i FEEL gnome 2.16 is a BIT faster in loading apps than dapper...wonder if u'll agree..?
<john_> Festivus isnt about material things though.
<john_> its about how everyone dissapointed you that year.
<deebu> guess what? my cousins saw my cool ubuntu desktop n praised it n began askin me abt the OS:)
<jps> you guys were talking about backports...
<jps> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/allpackages
<idlemind> does ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server have different forums?
<adrift> Festivus lol. I love Seinfeld. How do we incorporate Festivus into the discussion in order to stay on topic and not get the Gods angry? :D
<SilentDis> deebu:  eh *shrug*.  i found beryl easier to play with in edgy lol.  they both have their advantages (edgy is bleeding edge tech in some respects, dapper is very very stable).
<jps> have  a look.. it does not have firefox 2.0 or anything remotely useful
<john_> will mac commands work in terminal.
<nix_ferret> If I'm having an issue with gnome-vfs and I need to install a diff version, what's the best way?
<john_> i never used a mac. so u dunno.
<john_> *I
<Spisters> I use a mac, but I never use terminal in mac so I could try some if you like
<holycow> nix_ferret, wait for the next ubuntu update and post bugreports
<john_> well ifconfig is in linux right/
<SilentDis> adrift:  i think we'll hit an !offtopic before it gets too far rofl
<john_> ??
<Spisters> yeah
<Spisters> let me check if it is in mac hold on
<adrift> SilentDis, yeah probably.
<jps> anyone here uses dapper and backports... and uses it for any important package?
<nix_ferret> Bug report is listed as fixed, but it's not. No way to force install?
<thoreauputic> john_: macs now use bash, so some commands are the same - but macs have extra ones that are not bash
<Spisters> yes it does work
<adrift> so what am i missing in firefox compared to swiftfox?
<john_> Well i trying to follow these instruction but they are mac only
<adrift> er... with swiftfox that should read
<SilentDis> you know... never used that...
<SilentDis> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> john_: the mac file system structure is entirely different - i wouldn't use mac instructions
<thoreauputic> john_: what are you trying to do ?
<adrift> darn it, i was hoping for easy answers here without doing a search. :D ok nevermind then.
<holycow> it's also bsd
<Spisters> I have a sneaking suspicion that OSX is just a fancy linux build because they keep updating it with things that are already commonly found in linux boots, and if everyone else already knows this then I guess I look stupid again tonight
<holycow> lots of difference that matter there
<deebu> its child's play to install swiftfox in dapper or edgy...go to http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm
<john_> well im trying to get my nintendo ds to work online. and it dont like my routers.
<thoreauputic> holycow: pretty bastardised bsd though I'm afraid
* holycow checks out swiftfox
<john_> so im trying internet share.
<holycow> thoreauputic, *nod* yeah :/
<adrift> i have swiftfox, i was just wondering what the "major" differences would be.
<Spisters> I have actually head about that happening, you may need to turn on port forwarding
<thoreauputic> john_: nintendo? Why are you asking here? *laughs*
<Spisters> where is that off topic thing now??
<Spisters> haha j/k
<john_> no im trying to get ICS on linux
<john_> but i dunno how
<adrift> I know a lot of people use Opera because of firefox's memory usage, do you folks recommend any browser over another?
<thoreauputic> ----->>> #ubuntu-offtopic  *grin*
<nix_ferret> What are the major diffs b/w dapper and edgy?
<Ashton_K> Argh, ndiswrapper didn't work.
<john_> ICS is off topic?
<Spisters> man firefox is pretty nice, I can over look it's memory usage
<Ashton_K> Why, oh why, does my computer hate me?
<VR_> Edgy sucks
<zcat[1] > john_: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<VR_> =)
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on VR_
<deebu> yes edgy sucks!
<nix_ferret> lol, ok. I think i'm seeing that
<zcat[1] > ics == connection sharing ?
<john_> yes
<adrift> deebu, why exactly?
<john_> ok ill try that.
<john_> thanks
<nix_ferret> seriously, are you ppl running dapper?
<zcat[1] > install firestarter, there's a checkbox to share the connection just like in 'doze
<deebu> adrift, i get blinking cursor loooooong bootup!
<VR_> dapper feels better, to me.
<zcat[1] > makes it too easy
<holycow> nix_ferret, nope edgy here
<Spisters> ha, the grinch stole christmas is on!
<Spisters> kick ass
<holycow> it works pretty well
<john_> does it make ssids as well?
<Spisters> oops
<zcat[1] > ssids ?
<VR_> it rhymes too
<VR_> dapper is better
<nix_ferret> I like it, but I NEED to be able to stream mp3 and vids from my XP box.
<john_> dunn whta a ssid is?
<Spisters> sorry about that @$$ word
<john_> its so it emulates an access point
<adrift> deebu, really? I've used dapper and edgy and to tell the truth, i haven't noticed a significant difference. course, i'm still pretty new to Ubuntu
<zcat[1] > suspect you mean allocate addresses.. dhcp. That's a checkbox in firestarter too
<john_> so a laptop can see it as an access point.
<Spisters> anyway system is now installing and I guess I will deal with it if I decides it does not like me, have a good one guys, thanks for the hell
<Spisters> help*
<SilentDis> deebu:  the only major difference i've noticed between edgy and dapper was in edgy, it was VERY simple to setup Beryl.  rofl
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. ok, that's a little harder. You need to set up an adhoc wireless network first.
<fivre> how can I get ubuntu to recognize my new monitor's possible resolutions and refresh rates and such?
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<john_> how do i do that?
<Ashton_K> Son of a!
<zcat[1] > which is in network settings. I'm not sure a regular card can properly act as an AP, I think you have to set up adhoc at both ends.
<Ashton_K> Ndiswrapper says all of these drivers are invalid.
<adrift> yeah, beryl works pretty swell with edgy, i had to do a lot of searching in order to get things running with amd64, but even as a novice i haven't had too many problems getting things to gell
<Ashton_K> What the heck?
<VR_> gell?
<VR_> HA!
<andy__> hello all
<thoreauputic> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deebu> adrift, depends on hardware..
<zcat[1] > !adhoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> andy__, welcome and happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<zcat[1] > bah
<zcat[1] > !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zcat[1] > It's probably in there somewhere ;)
<SilentDis> !adhoc is wifi
<john_> so is there guide for adhoc?
<john_> this will go over ICS right?
<jps> a [
<adrift> My biggest problem with Ubuntu all in all is trying to get the whole thing as user friendly as i possibly can for my girlfriend. I don't mind using the terminal, but i know she'll lose patience if she has to. so i'm trying to do my best with games like WoW and keeping Beryl working with out her getting headaches
<thoreauputic> SilenceGold: *cough* I don't think you have access to the bot, and that is the wrong way anyway
<john_> thats all i need it to do.
<QwertyM> adrift, I failed :p
<jps> am I missing something? i can't see any firefox package in dapper backports
<SilentDis> thoreauputic:  you're right on both counts.  :P
<VR_> adrift: linux isn't for women, son
<adrift> VR, LMAO, maybe
<thoreauputic> SilenceGold: also your atempt gets reported :)
<thoreauputic> *attempt
<SilentDis> VR_, I take offence at that :P
<adrift> QwertyM,  you failed trying to get it user friendly?
<jps> or in any distro-backports for that matter
<SilentDis> thoreauputic, oops.  rofl
<adrift> deebu, what are you running hardware-wise?
<carlfk_lap> adrift: if you want your GF to play games , better just run win
<holycow> adrift, i find ubuntu very userfriendly for noobs
<zcat[1] > give up on beryl. It's not reliable enough for regular users yet...
<QwertyM> adrift, no, making my gf use it, even with beryl :p
<holycow> adrift, what exactly are you trying to accomplish that isn't nicely polished up by default?
<zcat[1] > install blubuntu-look for a start. It's much nicer than the default imho
<deebu> adrift, samsung monitor...intel celeron 2.40 Ghz...integrated intel graphics
<carlfk_lap> I apt-get installed nvidia-glx, replaced driver=nv with nvidia, but get (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<SilentDis> !envy | carlfk_lap
<ubotu> carlfk_lap: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<carlfk_lap> i'll check  it out
<zcat[1] > carl: you might have to modprobe it or reboot to get the module loaded first
<adrift> holycow, well for one thing, getting games to play on Ubuntu is sometimes a chore. I have to use Wine, and even then there's stuff i'm struggling with, like being able to switch between a running game and the desktop. i know it can be done (in windows you just hit the "super" key). That's just one example.
<SilentDis> carlfk_lap, I hate recommending the binary blobs... but the just work, and that script works PERFECTLY.
<highneko> When switching workspaces aka desktops, things like folders or programs in my gnome panel stay on both desktops when they're blinking. How can I stop this blinking thing or stop them from staying on other workspaces?
<holycow> adrift, oh your doing that wrong
<john_> Zcat, that thing you gave me didnt help
<holycow> adrift, IF you start off with getting linux to be windows you are going to fail
<holycow> just keep her on windows if thats what she wants
<carlfk_lap> SilentDis: I want to use the card's svideo, and I need the bin for that, right?
<adrift> deebu, yeah your hardware is a bit detrimental i suppose. integrated graphics chip, why don't you spring about a hundred bucks for a graphics card?
<knix> I'm having issues setting up JNDI resources with Tomcat 5.5 Ubuntu packages. The exact same resources work fine on everything else, and my own tomcat 5.5 from apache.org
<adrift> holycow, yeah i realize that, but for those who've only ever used Windows... well the curve is still there.
<adrift> me included
<zcat[1] > john_: I'm not great with wifi.. perhaps someone else can help
<holycow> the most successful approach for me has been to make them understand its different and thta it should be approached that way
<holycow> adrift, actually i have found the opposite
<deebu> adrift, i dotn earn...im  22 n studying...n i dont think dad will agree:)
<SilentDis> carlfk_lap, I'm not sure if they've got the Svideo running in the free drivers yet.  I haven't looked at them since I started using the binary blobs back in dapper.  sorry :(
<adrift> holycow, how's that?
<holycow> adrift, i have one 60 year old dude (just had birthday last week) running ubuntu without any problem.  he has severe attention defecit syndrome too
<holycow> as an example
<john_> i got this crazy error trying to install firestarter.
<holycow> and i'm not kidding, i can teach him how to do something one day he will forget it the next day
<holycow> adrift, the gnome ui is self discoverable, thats the most important feature the gnome team brings to the table, little training required if any
<holycow> adrift, what we DO gain is however, a very clear distinctio between tasks:  users tasks and administration tasks
<zcat[1] > john: what error?
<adrift> deebu, i'm in school too, (course i'm 31 and working almost full time with a GI BIll) but a hundred fifty for a close to state of the art graphics card isn't that hard to manage.
<thoreauputic> holycow: that's not attention deficit - that's poor short-term memory ( happens to everyone eventually)
<zcat[1] > !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SilentDis> moms are a lot less resistant to change, i've found.  my mom is running ubuntu happily hehe
<holycow> linux is fairly clear on those roles and most users expect to be a user and admin if they come from windows
<zcat[1] > !search firestarter
<ubotu> Found: firewall,firestarter
<Ashton_K> If you'll excuse the language, whoever made this Simply Mepis disk was a f*cking idiot.
<Ashton_K> It won't let me logon to the live CD.
<holycow> thoreauputic, lol
<Ashton_K> Stupidest thing ever.
<deebu> adrift, i know not too expensive...but as i said dad wont agree to it...n im in india:)
<holycow> adrift, very cool btw :) thats a hard thing to do
<thoreauputic> holycow: I'm serious - as you get older your short term memory gets worse :)
<SilentDis> thoreauputic, where am I again?
<holycow> thoreauputic, he owns the company i work for ... trust me, its add :) this is one unique fellow
<holycow> and yes i took a chance at getting my self fired
<holycow> >_<
<holycow> lol
<thoreauputic> SilentDis: this is your third lap of the goldfish bowl ;p
<thoreauputic> holycow: OK I trust you :)
<SilentDis> thoreauputic, woohoo!  3rd lap!  lmao
<holycow> the weirdest thing is, he can't really tell the dif between the old system and new, and has never called me once to fix anything
<holycow> heh
<thoreauputic> SilentDis: you just forgot the first two :)
<SilentDis> thoreauputic, well... that is the problem.  only 2 fins to count on and all...
<adrift> holycow, yeah, but try getting my mom and dad to run Linux... I mean, if all they did was get on the net or read email, i could get them on Ubuntu in a heart beat, but when it's hard for them to even do the simplest tasks in Windows, it makes me wonder how useful Linux will end up being to them. I still can't help but feel (as user friendly as the Debian spin-offs are) that Linux is just too complicated for the average Joe, and most Linux
<adrift>  users are actually content with that.
<Starcraftmazter> whats a good, FAST command-line ftp client?
<thoreauputic> SilentDis: yes, evolution is aterrible burden ;p
<thoreauputic> Starcraftmazter: lftp
<Starcraftmazter> thanks
<idlemind> this is my argument to that;
<SilentDis> Starcraftmazter, good old ftp works for me lol
<holycow> adrift, if they have problems with the simplest tasks ... whats the poitn of having windows then?
<deebu> lol
<holycow> adrift, they will just click on something and get spyware and viruses instantly
<Starcraftmazter> I can't find a single GUI ftp client for linux which works...well
<idlemind> linux is in most cases easier to use than windows; in most cases windows is harder; like ppl that use just the internet, email, and a word processor/excel ... but yet they buy a new computer every 2 years
<erpo> Is there a way to convert a video to iPod format and load it onto an iPod without having to compile anything from source? I'm using Edgy.
<SilentDis> Starcraftmazter, nautilus doesn't work for you?
<holycow> adrift, just make sure they go through you when buying printers and things so they don't buy stuff that doesn't work
<idlemind> why? because that's what everyone does; but if there needs don't change why should there hardware?
<adrift> deebu, living in India make it harder to afford that 100 dollar card? I'm asking because i don't know, most Indians i know here in the States are extremely wealthy... so no offence
<Starcraftmazter> nautilus does ftp? I didn't know
<idlemind> because they don't know how to maintain what they have; and all they need is free.grisoft.com (avg free) and ad-aware from lavasoft
<thoreauputic> Starcraftmazter: yup ftp://  or connect to server
<SilentDis> Starcraftmazter, hit the text entry box, and type in an ftp addy.  should go right to it :)
<idlemind> but the continual naivety of computing is it's own downfall; sometimes you just have to sit down and learn some of the basics
<SilentDis> Starcraftmazter, if you need a login, the form is ftp://username@server.addy.com/
<deebu> adrift, but more than 70% ppl in india are below poverty line...indians there are wealthy coz they are extremely successful n hardworking...
<thoreauputic> SilenceGold: connect to server from the places menu is good too
<holycow> idlemind, thats pretty much it, i would agree with that
<idlemind> not outlook -> email but mua -> email and gui -> graphical user interface
<noodz> hi, i have a weird problem... I just installed Edgy, and I can connect to wireless networks if I enter the SSID manually, but when I run network-admin or wifi-radar, it doesn't see any networks.  I know I'm in an area with at least 10 signals floating around
<SurgeX> Run it as root
<idlemind> until that message gets across to ppl then we're fighting an up=hill battle of he-said-she-said
<noodz> i did
<SurgeX> strange
<SilentDis> thoreauputic, good point.  I'm just so 'used to' it at this point, direct text entry is just easier for me.  i forget not everyone has been at this for years :)
<noodz> yeah, I didn't have this problem in earlier versions
<jengc0i1> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38740/
<SurgeX> I got Edgy I put mu SSID in the setup
<thoreauputic> SilentDis: yes - I use lftp - or actually more often scp
<noodz> right, but what if I don't know the SSID, I should be able to see a list
<noodz> it just won't show it
<J-_> merry christmas everyone =D 1 hour 33 minutes into christmas =)
<cmweb> IS their any possible way to install ubuntu on a system with a 64MB ram?
<SilentDis> J-_, happy Chrismahanukwanzakah!
<adrift> deebu, i agree with that. and though i knew that with a population that's second only to what... China, the statistics for poverty are going to be waaay up there. figured if you had a computer at all, you were on of the lucky few, no?
<SurgeX> yes use Xfce
<SurgeX> Xubuntu
<noodz> is there a console program (maybe one of the iw-s?) that will do it?
<J-_> =)
<SilentDis> !xubuntu | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<holycow> noodz, sounds like your wireless card doesn't actually work
<SurgeX> cmweb use Xubuntu
<slicky> J-_:  christmas was over for like 7 hours and 37 minutes ;D
<holycow> noodz, are you sure its supported?
<thoreauputic> cmweb: yes, but you need to start from a bare bones install ( text/cli)
<carlfk_lap> SilentDis: thanks.  envoy worked.  pretty cool
<SilentDis> cmweb:  you'll need the alternate install disk, but it should run :)
<J-_> slicky: hmm, which part of world are you in?
<cmweb> on the system is currently Windows 98 i have the ubuntu 6.06 LTS disk
<SurgeX> cmweb download the alternate cd
<thoreauputic> SilenceGold: even xubuntu will struggle on 64 MB
<noodz> holycow: i'm connected to a wireless network right now, and it has worked in every previous version of ubuntu right out of the box, so to say
<cmweb> the cdrom does not accept cdrw
<SilentDis> carlfk_lap, no troubles.  I rather like that little tool :)
<cmweb> or cdr for that matter
<K^Holtz> my videos that im playing on youtube are being rather sketchy.. is there something i dont have set up properly?
<slicky> J-_:  sweden ;P  you?
<noodz> holycow: it just won't see connections unless i manually specify the SSID
<J-_> ah shoot, this is not the off topic channel, sorry.. #ubuntu-offtopic =D (Canada)
<holycow> noodz, thats weird.  i'm not sure how to go about solving that one
<thoreauputic> J-_: it's Christmas - so i won't kick you for being OT ;)
<cmweb> Xubntu?
<cmweb> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<noodz> holycow: does one of the iw- command line programs have an option for listing available SSID's? Maybe that would work
<thoreauputic> well, not yet anyway ;)
<K^Holtz> how do i check if i have the accelerated graphics for my nvidea set up right?
<K^Holtz> theres that collored circle program or something like that...
<slicky> J-_: big deal :P :)
<J-_> thoreauputic: Thanks, Merry christmas =D
* jengc0i1 need help
<jengc0i1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38742/
<thoreauputic> J-_: same to you :)
<cmweb> my system is 64MB not 128
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, in a terminal, type the following:  glxinfo | grep direct
<daishadar> need some help- when installing ubuntu, it fails to load the live version; the x server gives me a "virtual screen too big for memory" error
<holycow> noodz, i don't know, an alternative for scanning for networks is kizmet.  it is supposed to be top of the line for network scanning.  maybe try that?  but thats not a real answer, the network manager should show that info for you
* zspada15_ figured ubuntu would be closed in honor of christmas...
<thoreauputic> daishadar: specs? RAM?
<_goofy_> is it possible to limit a NIC to just acces a the internet not the LAN
<daishadar> is there a way to change the xorg.conf file when booting
<deebu> adrift, i am one of the lucky few....but i really think a nive video card si a luxury..
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: whoa.. lots of MISSING GLX display messages
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, if it says "yes", you're set.  if you want to do a fast 'benchmark' of sorts, you can run glxgears -printfps, to get a quicky 'demo' as it were
<daishadar> Pentium 3 600, 256 MB RAM, SiS graphics card (8MB I belive)?
<cmweb> how do i download xubuntu
<zspada15_> !xubuntu | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<K^Holtz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<K^Holtz> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<cmweb> Im their and i dont see the download
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, then it's not setup, apparently lol.  were you trying the binary blob drivers?
<zspada15_> cmweb: what os are you on now?
<cmweb> ubuntu :0P
<cmweb> :-P
<thoreauputic> daishadar: sounds OK - try booting "recover/rescue" mode - and then run dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the root prompt
<SurgeX> cmweb: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<thoreauputic> um dpkg-reconfigure
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: im not sure what ur talking about.. i know i had them set up properly, i think it got messed up when i upgraded to edgy
<cmweb> i cant download this
<SurgeX> why?
<cmweb> dialup wont support it
<cmweb> 600 Mb will take 2 weeks
<SurgeX> Shipit is not available for Xubuntu :P
<adrift> holycow, most windows users "do" have all kinds of spyware and viruses on their computers. i work at a local pc repair shop and that 's 80 percent of the stuff that comes in, and even though you don't run into a whole lot of that crap with linux (i'm assuming so far), even with spybot, adaware, avg, people still don't know how to run a computer. it's still not intuitive to the average joe for whatever reason. mostly because they choose no
<adrift> t to maintain what they have. they think of a computer like it's a tv, not a car. so they don't go ahead and do simple stuff like run spybot and defrag a couple times a month with windows. either people need to overcome ignorance (which isn't going to happen unless it's taught in public schools) or they need something that just "works". I don't see any reason why someone can't plug in a computer with linux running and it just always "work
<adrift> s", because we're so close with this tech, but for some reason we still have to run the terminal for whatever reason :D
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, I recommend the envy script to a lot of people setting up their nvidia drivers. it just works.
<daishadar> thoreauputic, thanks, i'll try it out and ping you if i have more questions :) (newbie)
<thoreauputic> daishadar: if you can't install from the desktop CD try the alternate CD
<SilentDis> !envy | K^Holtz
<ubotu> K^Holtz: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<cmweb> So i need some way to use ubuntu 6.06 on a 64 MB machine
<thoreauputic> daishadar: 256MB is on the efge for the desktop CD
<holycow> adrift, *nog* TOOOTALY agree with that
<thoreauputic> *edge
<holycow> adrift, oh totall.  what is happening is that we have the technolgoy
<daishadar> thoreauputic, oh, will the alternate CD run faster?
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: does it only set up the nvidea drivers or is it one of those package deals
<holycow> adrift, what we are busy doing as we can is build the gui interfaces to the subsystems
<mike__> i have a issue, PM me if you would like to help
<holycow> its going to take a while
<thoreauputic> daishadar: the alternate is install only - but it uses less RAM
<cmweb> Any one got any idead? is their away to install it with out gnome?
<mike__> i have a issue, PM me if you would like to help
<holycow> adrift, i totally see users the same way.  they want a fancy tv basically.  what i do is just do with the home users here is just lock them down
<cmweb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thoreauputic> daishadar: i.e. you can only use the alternate CD to install to the hard drive
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, it will download and install the 'official' drivers from nvidia.com, get all the packages you need to install them properly, and make sure it's setup right.  it's NOT like automatix or anything like that, it doesn't modify package files.  it uses the package manager to make sure it gets setup properly, and gets the .run file direct from nvidia for you.
<holycow> i'm oversimplifying but mostly when you load up a ton of free games and the basics they are very happy
<cmweb> ljl, come back
<cmweb> WTF
<cmweb> Im pulling 12KB out of this line
<cmweb> HOLY CRAP
<mike__> Dail up?
<cmweb> yes
<mike__> <-- FiOS
<adrift> holycow, so do you think we're that far out from actually having a free gui that will take care of the average guy on the street who sees this as that fancy tv?
* SilentDis hates mike__ for his 'net connection :P
<SurgeX> Hey, Does Ubuntu support the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (900)?
<zspada15_> cmweb: thats amazing
<daishadar> thoreauputic, got it. that's probably more of what i wanted, but i'll try this first
<zspada15_> i was pulling 2000 kb at school
<holycow> adrift, i don't think there is an 'average guy on the street' unfortunately
<cmweb> Estimated time for the xubuntu is 17Hours
<SurgeX> wow
<holycow> adrift, there are A LOT of subgroups to that demographic i think
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: sounds pretty convenient..
<SurgeX> Leave it you got no choice :P
<zspada15_> cmweb: shit
<zspada15_> cmweb: where do you live?
<cmweb> Holt, florida
<holycow> adrift, we haveto do better to define the sub demographic and go after each one individually
<zspada15_> cmweb: i'd mail you xubuntu cd, but i dont know
<adrift> how would we do that?
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, it is.  i ran into one small problem with it ONE TIME, and the 'fix' was just to run the script again.
<cmweb> damn their must be no one on the server tonight
<holycow> adrift, research unfortunately
<bazfoo> I should make a t-shirt that says "average guy on the street"
<adrift> bazfoo, lol
<cmweb> zspada15_: want a cd in return or 3
<thoreauputic> daishadar: 600mhz and 256MB *should* run the live CD - bt I think for installing the alternate is safer ( you might get RAM issues with the graphical installer)
<holycow> heh
<zspada15_> cmweb: i'll do it for you within the next week
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: i installed the package.. did u say i run it through synaptec?
<SilentDis> bazfoo:  i'm wearing my "i'm part of the problem" t-shirt right now...
<zspada15_> cmweb: dont send me a cd, i dont need them
<zspada15_> cmweb: gramma just bought me a hundred pack of cdrs
<adrift> I think there are more "average guys on the street" than most computer savvy people think. i know in my shop that the majority of folks who come in have zero clue.
<cmweb> zspada15_: so did mine :-P
<zspada15_> cmweb: really?
<cmweb> zspada15_: yeah and now i got them stacked in my closet
<zspada15_> cmweb: hehe
<holycow> adrift, its not the zero clue part that worries me.  what i think is really important to understand is what they want to do with computers
<zspada15_> hp?
<idlemind> silentDis: LOL sounds like a sweet shirt
<zspada15_> cmweb: join #spad-rc
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, after you download the package, dbl click it, and install it.  once it's on your system, you'll have to switch to a straight terminal (ctrl-f1), and do a sudo envy.  it'll take care of the rest for you.  (it kills x, gdm, etc)
<daishadar> thoreauputic, is it just that the live version requires more RAM? and after i install (with either live or alternate) i'll be ok?
<drbreen> anyone here tried to get sugar on ubutnu running ?
<SilentDis> idlemind:  http://www.tshirthell.com/ - some of the shirts are quite funny... others are quite offensive.  ymmv ;)
<thoreauputic> daishadar: shoud be fine - but I strongly suggest the alternate CD for installing
<adrift> holycow, well the younger generation is a bit more savvy, but with ipod being a number 1 seller (for example) people just want to plug in and play.
<daishadar> thoreauputic, ok, i'll give that a shot instead
<thoreauputic> daishadar: the problem lies with the installer, not the distro as such
<thoreauputic> daishadar: the graphical *installer* uses more resources
<holycow> adrift, i think we would find that between engineers, doctors, lawyers, labourers, all of them have different software requireements
<daishadar> thoreauputic, oh, yikes. got it
<thoreauputic> daishadar: merry Christmas ;)
<holycow> adrift, the basic online experience is covered, but you know when the engineer asks you if he can load up engineering software what do you say?
<daishadar> thoreauputic, haha thanks, you too ;)
<thoreauputic> :)
<mike__> im having issues installing fonts, PM if me if you would like to help
<SilentDis> !ask | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mike__> i would rather do it in PM
<hope13> i can't see people lol
<thoreauputic> mike__: keep your questions in channel so everyone can learn
<PORDO> i can't find this package: gstreamer0.10-vorbis
<hope13> brb
<PORDO> am i missing a source or something?
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<PORDO> do you guys find it in apt-cache?
<SilentDis> PORDO, I think that's in either universe or multiverse...
<SilentDis> !codecs | pordo
<ubotu> pordo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SurgeX> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike__> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<holycow> mike__, just make sure the fontws are supported
<holycow> and put them in your .fonts dir in your home dir
<holycow> mike__, its pretty much that simple
<adrift> holycow, true, but what about that woman i had in my shop the other day who was still using her typewriter and the library to make copies who doesn't want the hassle of downloading adobe whatever or buy Word in order to type up a document. should they be forced to learn tech? by now all of this should be second nature to folks. Even I find it difficult to figure out how to do things in Windows, not to mention Ubuntu in order to do even th
<adrift> e simplest of tasks. Like i said, the ability to make all of this intuitive is out there, but for whatever reason we still have to make sure they enter a password just to log in. That's insanity (for them anyways).
<b0red> hi. i have intel core2 cpu... so it supports 64bits... which version of ubuntu do i download?
<hope13> i can't see the list of user for some reason
<holycow> adrift, absolutely
<hope13> you dl the 64 bit version iso
<holycow> adrift, i think there A LOT of people like that
<holycow> adrift, i might even try to service those people directly
<jengc0i1> holycow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38742/
<b0red> hope13, but it's written for amd on the site For computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). It is not necessary for all (even most) processors made by AMD -- only their 64 bit chips
<holycow> adrift, except there is a problem they are WAAAAY too cheap
<holycow> adrift, i've helped out millionaires that balked at $80/hr service fees
<PORDO> SilentDis what does this have to do with restricted formats?!
<adrift> holycow, good point
<jengc0i1> b0red: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38742/
<hope13> i thought intel 64 bit ALU is basing it on AMD
<PORDO> vorbis is non-proprietary.
<holycow> adrift, in the end they are the cause of their own mysery -_-
<hope13> i guess i'm wrong
<hope13> sorry
<holycow> adrift, and they alwyas think you are trying to upsell them on something too, heh
<SilentDis> PORDO, i THINK the vorbis library got shoved into the universe or multiverse repos.  let me check right quick...
<hope13> i don't have the user window on xchat anyone know how to enable it?
<adrift> holycow, often, that's because they expect something simple out of something advance, that's why we have advancements in technology, to make life simple and well... cheap
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: i dont think it worked so well
<holycow> adrift, heh
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, what happened?
<b0red> hmm hope13?
<PORDO> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<PORDO> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<holycow> adrift, mostly we have poorly engineered solutions to poorly thought out problems BECAUSE the clients are not interested/don't have time to really make the right decision
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: i ran it, and it just went to a black screen, and i could type anything and it wouldnt come out of it.. i hit a CTRL F1 a bunch of times while i was in there and it finally rebooted
<bazfoo> adrift: if you have an idea for eliminating passwords please let me know
<K^Holtz> when i got back into ubuntu, i ran that command again, and it didnt work
<jengc0i1> PORDO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38742/
<sushi_> anyone know a command line to instantly generate a hot girlfriend for me who will do anything i tell her to do ?  plz help thx
<Arigato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<K^Holtz> the command to test it
<hope13> bored: on xchat program i don't have the window with the list of user; do you know how to enable it?
<mike__> ok now i have another issue, how do i make it so my newly installed fonts veiwable on my desktop?
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, i tried to say the instructions before you left... you must've missed 'em :)
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: ic.. what were the instructions? i just typed sudo envy and let it run
<holycow> adrift, so what ends up having is that because clients cannot understand the problem or solution, they put a premium on price.  they think that being cheap is an okay way to solve a problem, and it just results in them ending up with crappy solutions
<adrift> yeah, that's not how it works unfortunately. the 60 year old guy i work with wants a computer that you just plug in and use, he wants the cell phone that has no extra features, you just turn on, dial up and talk. i want these things to, and like i said, its not nearly out of the realm of possibility to bring these things to customers, but for whatever reason, noone delivers
<holycow> adrift, thus they are the cause of their own mysery
<holycow> adrift, totally
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, after you install the package, hit ctrl-f1.  log into that terminal.  THEN run sudo envy.  envy will kill off the x windows system, gdm, and any other graphical stuff running.  it will THEN install the driver for you, and offer to restart gdm at the end of the process.
<mch> Anybody: is it possible to install off of the 5.10 live CD?
<mike__> ok now i have another issue, how do i make it so my newly installed fonts veiwable on my desktop?
<K^Holtz> ctrl F1 doesnt do anything for me if i hit it right now
<SilentDis> K^Holtz, aargh, i am so sorry, i rebound my keys.  ctrl-alt-f1
<holycow> adrift, and the frustrating part is you can't really do anything to get them to understand.  they glaze over at a multisylable sentence
<K^Holtz> SilentDis: ok, ill try that
<K^Holtz> brb
<sushi_> hey anyone know the ubuntu apt-get command for a nice 19 y/o
<_goofy_> is there a way to seperate a shared internet connection and  LAN connection between 2 NIC's
<hope13> sweet i got it to work
<sushi_> mch: yes
<hope13> can i ask help about aiglx here or do i have to go to the xgl channel?
<mch> sushi_: any details how? booting into the live os failed to provide any links/options for install. Any suitable links?
<Senesence> VLC won't play my DVD's, I already got the libdvdcss2 and all the codecs. Anyone got any idea what the problem could be here?
<n2diy> hope13: go for it.
<hope13> yay
<PORDO> I would KILL if someone here could help me figure out how to get dmix working on my ICH5 ac97 setup.
<hope13> i was reading the howto compiz +aiglx on edgy
<PORDO> i'm going to have an aneurysm -- i've been working on it all weekend.
<hope13> and i don't get this: Warning !! compiz-quinn-aiglx and compiz-vanilla-aiglx are now deprecated !Gnome Compiz Manager replace them !
<adrift> holycow, yeah. i agree. so more or less, i could hook up my parents with a fully operational system in say... Ubuntu, it just takes the time and dedication to set that system up. I mean... i'd love to do that for them, but then i have to contend (not only the time it would take to do that) but having them integrate the newly acquired knowledge with that that they face at work with windows 2000 or ME lol
<hope13> what does that mean? lol
<holycow> adrift, a bit yes.  one needs to install flash, codecs, games and lots of various niceties *nod*
<pianoboy3333> How do I get chanserv to join my channel?
<chimere> Hi, is there any GUI interface for VisualBoyAdvance for linux like in windows? (sorry bad english)
<jercos> There's VBA express
<Senesence> If you try to fast forward through your DVD's in totem, the whole thing freezes.
<thoreauputic> pianoboy3333: ping a staffer I suppose
<pianoboy3333> oh
<ademan> is there any program that reads or imports power tab files?
<sushi_> mch im sorry the live cd and the install cd are different on breezy.
<chimere> euh, not that one jercos, i wanted the menus just like in windows where we can find OAM viewer and other functionnalities... (bad bad english)
<mch> sushi_ as I thought, thanks all the same
<adrift> holycow, sigh, well hopefully in the not to distant future we'll have something that will incorporate all of those things into a distro :D
<holycow> adrift, you have it
<holycow> its ubuntu
<holycow> :)
<sciboy> Bugga!
<adrift> lol, more or less
<Senesence> I can't play my DVD's :(
<sciboy> My computer finally became unstable.
<adrift> just gotta make sure they don't have a system that doesn't have 64 bit technology like me :D
<holycow> sciboy, what does that mean exactly?
<sciboy> holycow: I did a bunch of stuff i wasn't suppose to and it's freezing often for a year of abuse.
<holycow> lol
<sciboy> after a year*
<holycow> sciboy, well look at it this way
<sushi_> Senesence I use VLC with the restricted modules library installed
<pianoboy3333> thoreauputic: easier than that actually
<Naik0> Hello ive installed Candido GTK+2 Engine with "sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb"
<holycow> if you reinstall you don't haveto 'ask permission' from redmon to actually use what you own
<holycow> :)
<fowlduck> Merry Christmas and goodnight
<thoreauputic> pianoboy3333: ?
<sushi_> Senesence restricted formats
<Naik0> am i finished now?
<pianoboy3333> thoreauputic: lol
<holycow> sciboy, thats the best way to learn, be prepared to hose a systme and just giver
<pianoboy3333> thoreauputic: I'm not sharing my secrets ;)
<jercos> I just recently used the install/live CD for ubuntu dapper to expand my root partiton (ext3 from around 6 GB to around 30-ish GB) and now I have the exact same amount of free space (close to 1 GB). sudo du -s /* doesnt show nearly enough to account for 37 GB of data... any ideas what could be the problem?
<Senesence> sushi_: I have VLC, and also libdvdcss2 all the codecs (easy ubuntu), but VLC won't play it.
<sciboy> I saw it coming, but anyway since i'm doing a fresh install, i'm wondering what kind of desktop environment i should go for this time.
<thoreauputic> pianoboy3333: I don't need your secrets - i can talk to nalioth or rob :)
<sciboy> Up till now i've been using XFCE4 + Rox-filer.
<pianoboy3333> thoreauputic: fine... /msg chanserv set <channel> guard on
<thoreauputic> pianoboy3333: cool :)
<hope13> um i'm trying to install AIGLX
<Naik0> how can i see what GTK+2 Engine i use?
<thoreauputic> pianoboy3333: since I have no intention of setting up a channel I can forget that immendiately ;p
<hope13> i'm editing the sources.list and it doesn't work
<adrift> how would you go about backing up so that these thing don't get completely hosed. Windows has the Restore feature which barely works half the time. is there something in Ubuntu that does a similar job?
<thoreauputic> hope13: um
<hope13> am i suppose to put "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"?
<GuLrs> anyone knows any sfv checker gui for linux?
<hope13> in the list?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sciboy> Should i continue using ReiserFS?
<thoreauputic> sciboy: why not?
<holycow> sciboy, i stopped using it as soon as i heard about the issue
<mheyn> halllo
<sciboy> What issue would that be?
<thoreauputic> holycow: enlighten me
<holycow> sciboy, there are only maintainers for it, reiser3 is no longer supported and reiser4 is not fully in the kernel
<Naik0> how can i see what GTK+2 Engine i use?
<holycow> thoreauputic, thats what my reading on it reveals
<adrift> also, what is the most user friendly distro in Linux? right now it seems to be Ubuntu.
<adrift> is that correct?
<adrift> again, for the average joe
<thoreauputic> holycow: hmm - Reiser himself has problems and is selling his company, yeah
<n2diy> hope13: adrift,  yep
<holycow> until we see someone pick up reiser and run with it, its only going to be code that dies a slow death
<GuLrs> anyone knows any sfv checker GUI for linux?
<adrift> n2diy, OK that's what i thought
<bazfoo> did he bail out of jail or is he still there?
<thoreauputic> holycow: I expect some people will pick it up though ( the fs)
<holycow> thoreauputic, yeah :/ sad i loved reiser
<sciboy> Not the easiest, but certainly the most friendly, there are other ones that come pre installed with everything assuming the user doesn't have a clue.
<holycow> thoreauputic, i would hope so, i really enjoyed it
<hope13> am i suppose to put "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" in the source.list for AIGLX?
<sciboy> holycow: What do you use now?
<n2diy> adrift, I don't know what your doing, but go for it.
<thoreauputic> holycow: I hear ext4 is on the way though
<adrift> i seem to see a lot of linux users who seem to denigrate ubuntu because of all the add-ons. is there another distro that you'd all recommend?
<holycow> i decided ext3 was the way because it has the most robust file system toolset
<jercos> Anybody have any ideas as to why there would be 30 GB of unaccounted for space taken up in an ext3 partition?
<thoreauputic> hope13: that is a command - not something that goes in the file
<sciboy> The addons is a good thing, it gives you better control over customisation
<holycow> thoreauputic, yeah, ext4 isn't a huge gain though, i would love to see someone take reiser 4 and really do a number on the fs tools
<hope13> oh thank you lol
<thoreauputic> hope13: it is to get the gpg keys
<sciboy> I personally don't need the kitchen sink by default.
<sushi_> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<sciboy> Oh, and if i'm going to save all i can from my current reiserfs, what's the command again?
<holycow> just save off /home and reinstall as whatever and restore /home
<sushi_> What's the command for the cute warm christmas elf?
<adrift> sciboy, that's what i thought, but seems i've heard complaints that ubuntu's add-ons take away from the ability of total customization. i've only ever used debian based linux products (specifically ubuntu and kubuntu) I know that Redhat was all the rage not long ago. what are the major disadvantages between Debian and the others?
<wantamad> Merry Christmas!
<nn> &2
<ja> Merry Christmas wantamad.
<wantamad> anybody know how to upgrade xorg 7.0 to xorg 7.1?
<thoreauputic> adrift: you can customise Ubuntu asmuch as you like
<thoreauputic> adrift: where did you hear otherwise?
<holycow> adrift, its basically debian
<holycow> adrift, what are 'addon's your talking about anyway?
<hope13> =] 
<thoreauputic> wantamad: what does 7.1 do that 7.0 doesn't do for you?
<holycow> adrift, there are only packages, you install them then remove them, tahts it
<hope13> i got AIGLX to work thx u
<adrift> thoreauputic, people on Digg.com seem to be the major complainers
<hope13> thx u thxu
<sciboy> adrift: I can't really make a point for point comparison, but the main advantage for Debian distro's is the fact that alot of the tools are centered around the APT tool, if i want for example to get the latest nvidia drivers i use 'module-assistant auto-install nvidia' it'll automatically apt the drivers and build a package and install it for me.
<thoreauputic> adrift: and how knowledgeable are the complainers, do you think?
<wantamad> 7.1 has aiglx built-in. it makes beryl run on less cpu usage
<adrift> i'd say... probably moderately to advanced
<sciboy> adrift: There is no such thing as an unbiased opinion though, i've been using Debian for 5 years and counting now.
<thoreauputic> wantamad: OK - I don't know what the edgy version is to be honest
<PORDO> debian needs to stop using Condorcet elections, and switch to range voting.
<holycow> adrift, on digg.com all i see is praise for ubuntu
<PORDO> http://rangevoting.org/Debian2003.html
<holycow> adrift, which frankly i was surprsed considering you and i know EXACTLY what sorts of users they are :)
<sciboy> adrift: I highly recommend Ubuntu, it's friendly without being crippled in any way.
<thoreauputic> adrift: people from non debian distros often don't understand the Debian Way (tm)
<ja> l
<adrift> sciboy, well as far as i can tell, according to time lines and what not... seems that most folks find Debian to be ahead of the curve only just recently. and that eventually something bigger and better will come along with one of the older or other distros
<PORDO> I hate how ubuntu is all african themed.  I want something blue and european feeling...something very empirialist.
<wantamad> im still using dapper. i dont want to upgrade to edgy yet. i just want to update xorg to 7.1
<cstrippie> #beryl
<cstrippie> oops
<bazfoo> I think red hat is somewhat favored by corporations
<holycow> adrift, actually no
<PORDO> bazfoo well that makes sense.
<sciboy> adrift: What difference does the past and the future make? Look at the solutions available to you now.
<PORDO> i'd absolutely _kill_ to get my sound working with dmix in ubuntu.  alsa is a nightmare.
<thoreauputic> wantamad: sound like a recipe for headaches to me
<holycow> adrift, debian has been ahead of the game for a fairly long time.  pretty much ever since apt/dpkg came around
* PORDO reboots
<cstrippie> bazfoo - based on the quarterlies just issued, I'd say Red Hat s doing *extremely* well at the corp. level.
* nn hugs snowflake
<sciboy> adrift: I'll agree there has been huge improvements in usability since i started, with that said i don't see it getting any worse any time soon;
<PORDO> hey someone help me out here: sudo apt-cache search gstreamer | grep vorbis
<PORDO> gstreamer0.8-vorbis - Vorbis plugin for GStreamer
<PORDO> why can't i find 0.10?
<skroll> is there a way in ubuntu to use a local drive in a vmware player virtual machine?
<PORDO> i need vorbis support for my music.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: are you on edgy?
<PORDO> yup
<adrift> holycow, ok, well good. that's sorta what i wanted to know.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: have you installed vorbis-tools ?
<thoreauputic> !vorbis-tools
<ubotu> vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-5 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 728 kB
<wantamad> i agree thoreauputic. its just that i want beryl to run faster
<PORDO> thoreauputic good point.
<hope13> does beryl and aiglx takes up a lot of resources?
<wantamad> xgl and beryl takes a lot of cpu share
<wantamad> for me
<adrift> To tell the truth, i've always found IRC chats more complicated than they have to be, but with XChat and this channel, i feel pretty comfortable to ask questions to you all and getting straight answers that i often can't get even in online forums
<thoreauputic> wantamad: I don't know for sure, but I think edgy probably uses a newer libc6 - so you would be looking at some serious breakage I suspect
<PORDO> thoreauputic doesn't work.  i still need the gstreamer plugins.
<wantamad> yea. ill try edgy out
<PORDO> i feel trapped though adrift, because i just have this...sort of "basic' question about getting dmix working, and i can't find the answer anywhere.  i use forums, i ask in #alsa... nothing works.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: if you have lots of room, install all the gstreamer plugins ;) sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<PORDO> i've spent the past two weekends on it.
<hope13> how do i check cpu usage?
<hope13> =] 
<PORDO> thoreauputic they don't exist.
<sciboy> PORDO: What about Dmix?
<PORDO> thoreauputic so my sources.list must be messed up.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: ah
<PORDO> sciboy i can't get dmix working for my ICH5
<holycow> adrift, lol, actually the ops are all doing the xmas thing
<holycow> adrift, most of our conversation has been waaaay offtopice
<wantamad> i use a system monitor called conky
<thoreauputic> !easysource | PORDO
<ubotu> PORDO: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sciboy> PORDO: You need to be more specific than that.
<cstrippie> hope13 - Beryl was painfully slow on my old laptop (3.2ghzP4 w/Radeion 9800), but appears to have no real effect on my current lappie (2ghz Core2Duo w/ATI X1400)
<holycow> mostly the q/a's are limited to technical answers
<PORDO> thoreauputic http://rangevoting.org/Debian2003.html
<PORDO> oops
<PORDO> sudo apt-cache search gstreamer | grep vorbis
<PORDO> gstreamer0.8-vorbis - Vorbis plugin for GStreamer
<sciboy> PORDO: First step to finding a solution is knowing the cause of the problem.
<PORDO> i don't find gstreamer0.10-vorbis
<thoreauputic> PORDO: yes I saw that already
<PORDO> sciboy okay, so what's the cause of my problem?
<adrift> PORDO, yeah, occasionally i get unanswerable questions like that too, you just have to dig a bit deeper or stay on chats like this long enough and eventually someone comes up with the solution
<hope13> oh
<thoreauputic> PORDO: what exactly are you doing (ie there may be a diferent answer)
<SuperLag> /lastlog is your friend
<cstrippie> hope - the general consensus was that the Radeon 9800, not the P4 was the problem
<adrift> holycow, i realize that lol. still, like you said before, sometimes knowing the why helps understanding the how
<sciboy> PORDO: For the record you don't need to use grep, apt-cache search gstreamer vorbis should work fine.
<sciboy> PORDO: Oh and apt-cache shouldn't require superuser priveleges either.
<hope13> o
<thoreauputic> PORDO: phrase your question as "I want to do X"
<PORDO> sciboy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324642
<hope13> cstrippie: oh thx, i'm running on celeron m intel integrated graphic card; I think it's running ok
<PORDO> i didn't realize apt-cache didn't need superuser.
<PORDO> net.
<PORDO> neat
<PORDO> thoreauputic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324642
<PORDO> that's my asound.conf issue.
<cstrippie> hope - np - ATI drivers seem to have a somewhat bad reputation for beryl/aiglx
<PORDO> i have my digital optical out, and my analog out working...just not with dmix, so each one can only be used by one app at a time.  extremely annoying.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: ah - you really need someone like crimsun - I'm no sound person
<cstrippie> Tho, again, my x1400 loves beryl.
<sciboy> Guys, what's the recommended way to move the contents of an entire filesystem?
<thoreauputic> PORDO: have you tried asking on the users mailing list?
<hope13> um i accidentally close the window lol
<PORDO> thoreauputic yeah, he has always been the only one who could help me, except he's kind of mean and impatient, even when i try to do exactly what he says.
<sciboy> Cause i know symlinks etc. may cause problems with a normal cp.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: my experience is the exact opposite
<PORDO> i don't like the idea of mailing lists.
<PORDO> i believe in RSS feeds, and forums.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: your call
<sushi_> if your box loves composite managers, then you must be running nVidia.
<zomghax> hi
<zomghax> banana
<PORDO> thoreauputic i'll probably have to wait until i can run into crimsun again.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: you are losing a valuable resource
<PORDO> to me, the entire structure of alsa's asound.conf system is archaic.
<PORDO> it's maddening.
<thoreauputic> ie mailing lists
<PORDO> thoreauputic stuff getting sent to me email inbox?!
<PORDO> crazy.
<adrift> holycow, so are you a big Dawkins fan? I started watching the film you directed me too, and am actually restarting it now about 19 minutes in.
* PORDO is in love with Dawkins.
<thoreauputic> PORDO: over and out: you haven't listened to me
<PORDO> I emailed richard dawkins once and he wrote me a nice response.
<PORDO> thoreauputic okay, what's the link to sign up for the list?
<zomghax> how is this about ubuntu?
<PORDO> thoreauputic i'll give it a shot.
<thoreauputic> !lists
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<holycow> adrift, oh totally, the single person that actually has logically organized all of his beliefs
<adrift> PORDO, really?
<PORDO> zomghax it's Festivus.  c'mon.
<zomghax> lol
<zomghax> but people need help
<holycow> adrift, the coolest thing about dawkins is you can take his entire belief system, write it down in a list and try to prove/disprove each one of them
<PORDO> holycow I strive to be like dawkins. :)
<holycow> adrift, in comparison i feel like a complete retard :)
<zomghax> isnt there an admin?
<zomghax> better watch out
<holycow> PORDO, i have been influenced to reach the same level of understanding too
<zomghax> watch ur back!
<adrift> holycow, really? as a christian, i of course have a few issues with some of his theories :D but i still think the concept of meme's for instance is obviously amazing
<unikon> thoreauputic u are a op correct
<zomghax> no
<holycow> lol we should stop indeed
<zomghax> Christian?
<zomghax> nonono
<hope13> lol what key is the "super" key on the keyboard? >,> lol
<sciboy> Anyone recommend Beryl?
<PORDO> dawkins is good at disassembling the anthropological argument err.. "anthropic" principle, or whatever it's called that theists always try to use.  "the universe looks designed.."
<unikon>  who needs eye candy
<hope13> i recommend it cuz i just did it
<hope13> lol
<sciboy> I'm looking at what desktop environment to try next.
<zomghax> its not designed!
<sushi_> I would like to transmito my internet connection from my laptop, so that my desktop computer can communicate with it, is there a GUI for this?
<idlemind> is blackbox still in existance?
<sushi_> Via WiFi
<PORDO> i love how dawkins puts gould in his place.
<hope13> took me 20 min but i got it
<zomghax> yeah
<holycow> adrift, i'm impressed you find him informative.  thats cool
<zomghax> I saw the blackbox
<thoreauputic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zcat[1] > ummm.. #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps, guys?
<holycow> thoreauputic, sorry
<zomghax> yeah
<zomghax> see
<zomghax> told ya
<hope13> where's the super key on the keyboard? lol
<thoreauputic> --------->> thataway
<zomghax> um
<zomghax> forgot
<hope13> one of the beryl shortcut uses a super key
* zcat[1]  likes dawkins too, but this is still the wrong plage :)
<zcat[1] > *place
<howieson27> good morning and merry christamas can anybody help me i have make a update and my burner is lose in k3b. have anybody the same problem?
<zomghax> lose?
<PORDO> i love how dawkins also says, to hell with this whole science and religion accomodating each other.  you can believe rationally or irrationally, and the two are not compatible.
<idlemind> LOL
<xororand> in which repo can i find Liferea (GNOME rss aggregator)?
<holycow> PORDO, lets continue in offtopic, lets not get you banned here :)
<zomghax> lol
<PORDO> religions make claims beyond morality and such...they go into the empirical world, and how things came to be.  that's science's turf.  so just be ready for a headlock religion.
<zomghax> omg dont tell me
<zomghax> this is religious crap
<ronaldoa> hello everyone
<hope13> hi
<zomghax> hi
<zomghax> welcome
<hope13> tell me where the super key is lol
<zomghax> to ubuntu support forum
<howieson27> yes k3b can find it zomghax
<zomghax> oh
<adrift> holycow, of course, "My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because thou hast rejected knowledge" -Hosea 4:6
<adrift> :D
<zomghax> awesome
<ronaldoa> how to configue  opera to support amule?
<sushi_> How do I set up a wireless network with 2 ubuntu machines that have wifi cards?  I need to set up a SSID and WEP password.
<hope13> ssh? lol
<hope13> wait that is for something else >,>
<sushi_> hope i hope that is not your solution for my problem =] 
<zcat[1] > sushi_: system > administration > networking .. hopefully the cards will appear in there already and you just set the options you want.
<hope13> what if it doesn't?
<zcat[1] > sushi_: but it depends how well supported your cards are.
<hope13> does he have to use that wrapper?
<max_> does anyone know what KDE's equivilant to Gnomes nautilus is
<zomghax> BANANA1
<zomghax> !
<hope13> i'll look up my linux for dummies for your answer one sec
<bazfoo> max_: konquerer i think
<hope13> oh nm
<zigot> hello good people of ubuntu :)
<zomghax> hi
<zomghax> welcome
<zigot> thanks ... my first time here
<Flannel> max_: konqueror
<zomghax> =D
<zcat[1] > If the cards are not well supported, my best advice is to try and return them, and make it clear that you're returning them due to lack of linux support. And get some well supported cards as a replacement :)
<zigot> just checking it out
<zomghax> its quite crowded
<zomghax> as you can see
<elkbuntu> zigot, we have a general chat channel over at #ubuntu-offtopic :) this channel is for support
<zigot> is it?
<elkbuntu> we prefer to keep it that way, at least :)
<zcat[1] > zigot: within reason...
<adrift> ok folks, i'm out of here. have a merry Christmas, i have many more questions, but i suppose those are for another day. take care.
<zigot> ok sorry for the noise.... I do have one tech question while I'm here
<raxip> Hi
<zomghax> lates
<juanchito2006> !ATi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sushi_> Ok... right now I am receiving internet from my wireless router, but I want to transmit from my antenna another SSID for others to connect to my computer and access the internet from me
<zigot> may I shoot my question?
<zomghax> just do
<zomghax> it takes time for the response tho
<zigot> cool.... namely, I have a problem with some popular media standards
<zcat[1] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zomghax> use vlc
<zigot> I understand why.... but I don't quite understand how to solve it (you are guessing most of the popular formats are not playing)
<Flannel> zigot: you install the codecs, the first link there provides instructions on installing them
<zcat[1] > zigot: I generally just install mplayer + w32codecs + libdvdcss2 -- anything that doesn't play after that probably doesn't play in windows either..
<d00d> os[Linux 2.6.18-3-686 i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz @ 2.66GHz]  mem[Physical : 1010MB, 88.9% free]  disk[Total : 18.02GB, 66.20% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ]  sound[] 
<Naik0> how can i see what GTK+2 Engine iam using right now?
<zigot> thanks fellas... I'll jump on it
<colk> im trying to install the latest ubuntu on a dell e1505 and it gets part way through boot and then seems to freeze initlazing the intel 3945
<zomghax> corrupt cd?
<colk> says its supported but it refuses to initlaize
<zcat[1] > colk: obvious stuff first; did you check the md5 sum and self-test the CD ?
<Flannel> colk: did you burn at 4x?
<zomghax> did you use a cd drive?
<zspada15_> 0mgh4x
<colk> using dvd drive
<zomghax> lol
<zomghax> thats why
<zomghax> hello
<zomghax> need to be cd
<zomghax> but all wells
<zomghax> you can try
<colk> its dvd/cdrom
<zomghax> only like 2/10 cd succeeded when I tried
<zomghax> then its good!
<zcat[1] > zomghax: seriously; what DVD drive would ever cause an install to fail?
<Flannel> colk: check your md5, burn at 4x
<colk> im using a dvd r
<colk> checking integrity now
<zomghax> um myn
<zomghax> I did same burn
* d00d is away: Merry Xmas / Sleeping ;)
<rcrook> ok... I have got everything I want to use on my laptop expect the Belkin USB Frame grabber.
<zomghax> for each
<zcat[1] > zomghax: well anyhoo... if it pases the integrity check that should be a nonissue anyhow...
<zomghax> I checked each
<zomghax> I used my cd burned and it burned all 10 succeesfullly
<zomghax> burner *
<zcat[1] > weird. Not a problem I've seen before...
<zcat[1] > was that a CD image burned to a DVD ?
<zomghax> cs
<zomghax> cd
<zomghax> im not that stupid =/
<zcat[1] > hmmmm, ok
<zomghax> I tried 4 systems
<zcat[1] > Sorry.. I mean was it the regular 700M ISO made for a CD, not the bigger one for DVD's... I'm still not sure there's any significant difference in them other than size.
<oclet> is there a way
<oclet> to install
<oclet> nongui
<oclet> err
<zomghax> o
<oclet> to do the install without gui
<zcat[1] > oclet: use the alternative image
<oclet> uff
<zomghax> yeah
<oclet> sucks
<colk> checksum passed
<oclet> i'm installing onto a really old 700mhz laptop
<zcat[1] > I don't think you can do a nongui install with the regular CD..
<oclet> and the right side of the keyboard select screen never comes up
<K^Holtz> ughh, my sound just stopped working all together
<zomghax> uh
<Naik0> How do i extract tar.gz file?
<zomghax> muted?
<Naik0> i tried tar -xjvf
<oclet> hrm
<zomghax> volume control
<oclet> anyways wheres the alternate install cd?
<zcat[1] > tar -xzf for tar.gz  tar -xjf for tar.bz2
<Naik0> thanks zcat[1]  !
<K^Holtz> no, its not muted
<zcat[1] > or just use archive manager :)
<Naik0> yea! but i want to learn basics :P
<colk> hmm
<zcat[1] > Naik0: man tar :)
<colk> the wifi light flickers
<sushi_> How do I change root password please
<colk> and the boot freezes
<zcat[1] > sushi_: you don't. It's a bad idea
<zomghax> he wants too
<sushi_> I think my password has been compromised
<colk> hmm i have an idea
<sushi_> and why is it a bad idea?  please explain
<zcat[1] > bah! sudo passwd root   then, but don't say I didn't warn you...
<oclet> anyone know where to get the alternate cd install?
<oclet> or whatever
<sushi_> zcat: what will happen if something 'goes wrong'
<zomghax> ur doomed
<zomghax> 4ever
<zomghax> and ever
<oclet> i dont want doom
<sushi_> recovery mode will log me in as root wont it
<oclet> ughz
<sushi_> i want doom 2
<zomghax> lol
<zomghax> me want doom 4
<zomghax> anyone tried cs source using wine?
<zcat[1] > recovery mode will log you straight into a root shell. The rest of the time you really should use sudo, it makes accidents less likely for a start...
<cbx33> zomghax, yes
<zomghax> good?
<cbx33> zomghax, works pretty well
<cbx33> I get
<zomghax> yay
<cbx33> 1024x768
<cbx33> average of 40fps
<zomghax> halflife 2 too?
<cbx33> but then my machine does kick a little ass
<zomghax> o
<cbx33> zomghax, not tried but I imagine that may work a little better
<cbx33> zomghax, what mahien you got?
<zomghax> mahien?
<cbx33> machine
<zomghax> machine?
<zomghax> um
<zomghax> pentium 4 3.2 ghz 1 and a half gb ram
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> you could be ok then
<zomghax> geforece 66000 oc
<zomghax> 6600
<cbx33> wine is nice enough to compile from source
<cbx33> eh I only have a 7300 GT OC
<jcaceres> hello, i have some trouble, because my laptop checks file system, every time it reboots, and that takes tooomuch
* nn looks strangely at his evil bastardization of ubuntu on his machine
<zomghax> !
<sushi_> zcat i know all this but as far as changin root password, why is that a bad idea?   I want to do it weekly
<cbx33> zomghax, the 6600 GT is .... I think ... more power ful than the 7300 GT OC
<hope13> gasp x chat crashed lol
<jcaceres> i know that that's normal every 30 boots, but in this case it happens ebery time
<zomghax> o
<cbx33> zomghax, here's what ya need to do
<zomghax> didnt kow
<zcat[1] > sushi_: it's more secure to have no root account at all...
<cbx33> do an  apt-get build-dep wine
<jcaceres> any idea of how can i solve that?
<zomghax> k
<jengc0i1> nn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38746/
* jengc0i1 need help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38746/
<cbx33> that'll get you all the build dependencies of wine
<cbx33> the repo version of wine is crap
<jengc0i1> cbx33: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38746/
<cbx33> jengc0i1, ?
<sushi_> zcat: ok well then i mean to say: "How do I change the sudo password"
<cbx33> zomghax, after you have done that
<zomghax> is says
<cbx33> visit www.winehq.com
<zomghax> it says
<zomghax> unable to find
<zcat[1] > sushi_: the sudo password is your normal login password
<cbx33> and get the latest source
<cbx33> zomghax, do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<sushi_> zcat: you mean first user login account
<cbx33> if not goto... System->Administration->Software Sources
<zomghax> all?
<sushi_> zcat[1]  thanks you helped =] 
<jengc0i1> cbx33: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38746/
<cbx33> oh
<_goofy_> how do i find out the release i have
<cbx33> you're dapper?
<sushi_> zcat[1]  now what if I accidently set a root password, what should I do to re-secure it ?
<sushi_> i did sudo passwd root   but now that compromised it, how do I disable root again?
<howieson27> hello ubuntu find my burner as a scsi burner how can i change this?
<jengc0i1> cbx33: yeah 6.06
<howieson27> hello ubuntu find my burner as a scsi burner where can i change this?
<cbx33> jengc0i1, :(
<cbx33> zomghax, yeh turn em all one
<Boglizk> I'm having problems with my charset
<cbx33> s/one/on
<zomghax> all?!
<cbx33> jengc0i1, I'm not sure on that one
<cbx33> zomghax, yup
<zomghax> theres like 100's
<cbx33> oh?
<jengc0i1> cbx33: who can help?
<cbx33> you only need universe
<zcat[1] > sushi_: sudo nano /etc/shadow   and edit the password field (it's the second thing between :'s and will be lots of letters) back to :*:
<cbx33> and multiverse
<max_> any one know how to just take an audio tr4ack of a flv file?
<cbx33> jengc0i1, probably not many people today
<max_> or save audio fomr youtube
<cbx33> max_, I think mplayer should be able to rip that out
<jengc0i1> holiday
<sushi_> zcat[1]  thanks you helped again !
<cbx33> indeed
<jengc0i1> i forgot
<zomghax> ohI checked them off
<cbx33> max_, or you could try vlc
<zcat[1] > Or perhaps root:!:  seems to be the standard... either works
<max_> how?
<cbx33> max_, that shoudl be able to transcode it
<cbx33> get vlc
<max_> they play it, but how can i just get audio off of it
<max_> i have vlxc
<max_> vlc*
<cbx33> in vlc there is the option to transcode
<jengc0i1> !rep
<cbx33> do wizard I think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cbx33> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zcat[1] > max_: mplayer --dumpaudio --dumpfile=soundtrack.wav mediaclip.avi
<cbx33> jengc0i1, have a google for restting the cache
<sushi_> zcat[1]  if i remember old unix, one means 'no password' and one means 'disabled user'    ! or *   shrug  =\
<jcaceres> hello, i have some trouble, because my laptop checks file system, every time it reboots, and that takes tooomuch
<jcaceres> any idea of how can i solve that?
<cbx33> right I'm off
<howieson27> can nobody help me :(
<cbx33> merry christmas all
<zomghax> you too
<zomghax> thanks a ton
<zcat[1] > ..something like that anyhow
<cbx33> zomghax, once you get the source from winehq,
<cbx33> read the read me
<zomghax> k
<cbx33> you have to untar, configure and the make dep and then make
<cbx33> bye all
<max_> zcat[1] : does that get rid of the video so im left with just audio?
<nn> this is really cool :)
<sushi_> zcat[1]  i didnt backup my shadow file .... was it * or ! ?
<colk> ok that sucks
<zcat[1] > max_: it'll make a new wav file with just the audio in it...
<colk> ubuntu will boot wiithout wireless
<colk> but not with
<max_> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> k- I don't get this... in Windows, firefox displays a particular site fine, IE6 & IE7 both display it the same as firefox... everything looks great, BUT, when I log into a linux machine, running the 'same' version of firefox(because I simply copied over the folder) the same page/site is displayed incorrectly. This has got to be X-server/Linux, is it not?
<zcat[1] > sushi_: unknown.. :!: should be fine.
<please> I'm bored.
<zomghax> me too
<zomghax> its christmas soon
<please> yep
<jengc0i1> who celebrate chrismas?
<zomghax> me
* jengc0i1 celebrate aidil adha
<jengc0i1> merry zomghax
<Boglizk> Anyone know why i'm not able to use ISO-8859-15? It works and everything according to others, myself i only see wierd symbols
<zomghax> you too
<zcat[1] > !exec -o date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exec -o date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > Mon Dec 25 21:12:44 NZDT 2006
* santa-claus give prsent to zomghax
<zcat[1] > christmas here a while ago already :)
<zomghax> =D
<zomghax> how you do that
<zomghax> ?
<zomghax> santa
<santa-claus> zcat[1] : which area?
<zcat[1] > NZdt
<santa-claus> do wht zomghax
<please> 9317982
<zomghax> wht
<zomghax> ?
<santa-claus> what
<santa-claus> lol
<zomghax> lol
<zomghax> talk like that
<zcat[1] > Hamilton, NZ
<zomghax> give present
<santa-claus> oic
<zcat[1] >  /me does things
<zomghax> kewl
<Manse> what is the keymap code of America?
<santa-claus> zomghax: put infront ur house
* zomghax hugs santa-claus
<magic_ninja> whats up all
<strabes> Manse: it's "us" isn't it?
<magic_ninja> i'm having problems with my ubuntu boot not being able to load my root filesystem
<magic_ninja> merry xmas all
<strabes> Manse: or "en"
<zomghax> yo9u too
<VerdRousseau> is it possible to change your from gnome to kde without having to use kubuntu
<Manse> KEYMAP="us"?
<magic_ninja> VerdRousseau: yea the only real difference is the desktop its packaged with
<max_> the_grinch:
<max_> Error parsing option on the command line: --dumpaudio
<max_> m
<Manse> strabes:KEYMAP="us"?
<strabes> VerdRousseau: yes - http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<strabes> Manse: no idea
<VerdRousseau> so all the programs are the exact same
<the_grinch> max_: mplayer --help or man mplayer .. my memory's not 100% but the options are documented...
<strabes> VerdRousseau: no; KDE apps look a lot different. you can use gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome but they look bad
<ootput> is there a quick way to migrate all data (and achieve a working system) from / into several logical volumes (lvm2) in a raid array?
<ootput> also, for those of you who celebrate it: Merry Christmas ;)
<VerdRousseau> so if I wanted the KDE apps is it best to uninstall ubuntu and get kubuntu
<the_grinch> anyone here still waiting for the big man? only a few timeszones left...
<strabes> VerdRousseau: you can have both kde and gnome installed on your computer at the same time. you just log into separate sessions
<noodles12> merry xmas everyone
<strabes> if you want to remove gnome, see the tutorial on that website entitled pure KDE i believe
<zomghax> merry christmas
<Flannel> VerdRousseau: just install the other (if you have ubuntu, install 'kubuntu-desktop', and vv)
<zomghax> I love you all
<zomghax> happy holidays
<VerdRousseau> Okay, but with the different apps that come with KDE how would those workout (and what are the main difference in apps)
<n1gke> happy holidays zomg
<zomghax> you too
<Flannel> VerdRousseau: both desktop packages bring with them their own apps
<d00d> you 3
<n1gke> u 4
<magic_ninja> ji'm having probs getting my boot to mount my root file system, i can give more info if anyone's around
* n1gke is just waiting for the children to wakie-wakie ! Woo Hoo ! ! !
<VerdRousseau> and what about like when I installed this ipod song program on my Gnome, would that transfer to KDE
<Flannel> VerdRousseau: gnome and KDE sit ontop of the filesystem, you'd put it in your home folder, and it'd be avialable to you regardless of what widnow manager you used
* d00d is away: I'm busy
<VerdRousseau> which desktop do you guys like best
<Flannel> VerdRousseau: different people like different WMs for a variety of reasons.  Most likely none of which will be exactly what you think is important.  the best method is just to try them and see which you prefer.
<nn> anyone ever play with doing VPN over strange connections?
<Naik0> what do i get if i install a GTK+2 Engine?
<VerdRousseau> also I have my wireless card setup but how do I see the idicator of my card on the desktop
<VerdRousseau> what program would I have to download
<magic_ninja> Naik0: its only like 26 megs install it you NEED it
<magic_ninja> Naik0: its a runtime lib similar to jde
<Naik0> magic_ninja, but if i want a nice theme i can install their GTK+2 Engine
<Naik0> right?
<Naik0> i think ive installed one but im not sure, how can i check what engine i have?
<max_>  does anyone know how to take audio off a .flv file? or just save audio from youtube
<Naik0> magic_ninja, how do i see what engine thats installed?
<max_>  does anyone know how to take audio off a .flv file? or just save audio from youtube
<magic_ninja> darn, so no one knows about not mounting root filesystem
<SurfnKid> mount
<SurfnKid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: no the problem is that linux can't mount my / file system therefore can no longer go on
<SurfnKid> what kind is it
<magic_ninja> and i can't mount my hda1
<hope13> lol erm i'm copying files from my dvd rom to a folder and it's freezing up my linux. Is there a alt+ctrl+del command for linux? >,<
<rcrook> ok.... does anyone know much about arson?
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: i am in LIVECD now but i can't mount my /dev/hda1 which is my root filesystem
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> could ya try to while on grub?
<konrads> Hello. When updating from a local mirror, i get packages not authenticated. I suspect i'm missing a key.  How do I check which key i'm missing so i could get it from subkeys.pgp.net?
<SurfnKid> send a boot comm to /dev/hda1 and crank him up
<Pie-rate> how would i change specific icons? for example i hate the emblems in Tango but like a lot of the icons in Human
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: i think there is a prob with that partition
<SurfnKid> oh
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: i should be able to edit /boot/grub.lst and fix the prob if i can just get the part mounted
<magic_ninja> how do i check the disk for errors?
<SurfnKid> fsck
<SurfnKid> but ya have to unmount it
<SurfnKid> or itll do really nasty stuff i hear
<magic_ninja> i can't mount it lol
<SurfnKid> right lol
* zomghax .
<SurfnKid> but still, i suggest keep asking, sure someone here will give ya a hint
<SurfnKid> i dunno too much about boot commands
<SurfnKid> and ive screwed up a partition once myself
<SurfnKid> try to get an email from the forums so you an get a specific answer to what yer trying to do from an expert
<kid> hi, i have a newbie question... I just bought a new lcd monitor for my laptop. I plugged it in and it worked, but on th elaptops lcd resolution. to change the resolution for my new LCD monitor, all i need is to add the resolution on my xorg.conf... right?
<Pie-rate> whoo mixing the window border and icons from Silicon with the controls from Grey makes an AWESOME theme
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: well in all reality right now i want to is check my /dev/hda1 filesystem for starters
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> maybe the livecd has a check tool since its not mounted
<magic_ninja> im on live
<max_> qtparted
<SurfnKid> max_, yep thats good
<magic_ninja> max_: willl qtparted check disks though?
<max_> i think
<magic_ninja> i really hope i don't have to reinstall OS
<magic_ninja> does ubuntu have an installation repair
<max_> i dont think so
<magic_ninja> well im thinking that my hda1 may not have been the active partition, which would explain because i booted into windows from a different hdd
<magic_ninja> so i can do that and try a reboot
<SurfnKid> just try diffferent commands to boot to the specified boot folder
<SurfnKid> and update the boot partition
<Naik0> how do i restart X?
<SurfnKid> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<Naik0> thanks
<karakara> is there a bash command to make yer pc speaker beep?
<rcrook> is there a program for ubuntu that gives you the same funcrions as cloneCD?
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: i set hda1 as active, lets try it now
<SurfnKid> ah good
<SurfnKid> try
<magic_ninja>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<magic_ninja> thats what i get when i try to mount hda1
<SurfnKid> :/
<SurfnKid> magic_ninja, can you mount that drive on another linux box?
<SurfnKid> and try to get a copy of the boot command?
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: no idea
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: why wouldn't i be able to mount it though...thats the question, which is why i wanna check the disk for errors
<SurfnKid> yeah if its an ext3 it should mount
<SurfnKid> look up mount commands or in the forum
<karakara> is there a bash command to make yer pc speaker beep?
<magic_ninja> iono
<the_grinch> karakara: echo -e "\007"
<karakara> ty
<magic_ninja> Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8).
<magic_ninja> that would be the primary problem would it not?
<ashton> Mer?
<ashton> It's Ashton_K, my nick is already used....
<ashton> By me, downstairs....
<ashton> Dangit, hold on.
<luisc> hola feliz navidad
<Ashton_K> Too bad racarr isn't here.
<Ashton_K> I'm installing Beryl.
<luisc> alguien que me pueda recomendar una buena targeta de video?
<foglight> what is Beryl?
<foglight> another livecd?
<Ashton_K> Different window manager.
<foglight> you like?
<magic_ninja> uh-oh i think i just broke my system
<foglight> it good?
<magic_ninja> lol
<Ashton_K> Well, I'll tell you when I'm done.
<Ashton_K> :P
<foglight> you buy?
<Ashton_K> GPL.
<Ashton_K> (Free)
<hjmills> merry christmas
<maimster> Merry Christmas!
<hagabaka> what's the meaning of numbers prefixing file names in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, such as 20x11-common_process-args, 80ubuntu-xmodmap?
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: well guess what good news i can mount /dev/hda1
<PORDO> i can't find the vorbis support for gstreamer
<GreyGhost> MERRY X"MAS EVERYONE !!!!!+
<hope13> same to you
<hope13> what's a good program to open rar?
<SurfnKid> magic_ninja, you the man
<GreyGhost> hope13 , winrar ?
<hope13> winrar works for linux?
<hope13> lol
<hope13> thx
<zylche> 7zip through wine!
<zylche> I highly recommend.
<GreyGhost> hope13 , ahhh u wanted linux... then the Ubutnu archive manager?
<zylche> doesn't work for rar, try 7zip ;)
<hope13> so i need wine?
<hope13> guess i'll try playing with wine
<GreyGhost> u can use p7zip for linux ....
<magic_ninja> SurfnKid: now i just gotta see if i can boot again
<magic_ninja> hope13: btw you have to install unrar for linux
<magic_ninja> hope13: its a free download
<GreyGhost> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<GreyGhost> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<hope13> lol thx
<GreyGhost> hope13 ,get that then
<tuxplorer> I installed kde4 from ubuntu repos. But I didn't get an entry in either KDM or GDM.. I want to add an entry to it.. There is not /etc/gdm/Sessions/ directory in ubuntu.. Where do I add the entry then?
<tuxplorer> I use ubuntu edgy
<GreyGhost> tuxplorer ,didn't appear under session when u login?
<tuxplorer> yes. it doesn't appear :(
<missing> Hi im trying to patch 2.6.19 with the low latency pre-emp patch-2.6.20-rc1-rt6 but i get Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]   can anyone help me out?
<missing> or point me in the right channel?
<GreyGhost> tuxplorer , i would try to help u out... but i havent installed extra shells for nix .... so i dont have any experience .... wait till more ppl pop in ...
<tuxplorer> GreyGhost: Thanks. :)  Will wait.
<missing> tuxplorer: what are u trying to do with shells?
<zomghax> yellow
<zomghax> hi
<bonzai10> hey, i installed xchat-gnom and i can't get user list to be displayed, i have no "view" menu section to do so.... how am i supposed to get my user list displayed ?
<zomghax> IIII llllooovvvvveee BANANA!
<GreyGhost> missing , i dont know if they're called shells ( i thought they are....) he is tryin to install KDE ...
<tuxplorer> missing: shells? I don't do anything.. I just wanted to add my KDE entry to GDm
<missing> bonzai: the user list is actually hidden where it says 790 users, click there and the list will pop up
<macd> bonzai10, I trashed the xchat-gnome in favor of xchat2 + xchat dydtray plugin.
<tuxplorer> GreyGhost: I've installed KDE already..
<tuxplorer> just the entry is missing
<bonzai10> oh thanx macd
<missing> ohh okay so gdm wont let u change session?
<GreyGhost> tuxplorer ,yeah i know.... but i suppose without the entry the install isnt practically complete ;)
<tuxplorer> missing: yes
<tuxplorer> GreyGhost: lol
<tuxplorer> ya. kinda
<missing> tuxxplorer: luckily ive gone throug this in BSD let me see if i can remember where it is in the BSD handbook
<missing> Hi im trying to patch kernel 2.6.19 with the low latency pre-emp patch-2.6.20-rc1-rt6 but i get Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]   can anyone help me out?
<brady> how much space (approx) will apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop use?
<magic_ninja> ok in my grub config i got this - (hd0,0) for root
<magic_ninja> what is the proper context to make it hda1
<tuxplorer> missing: from what I see from most forums, we need to add a script containing a exec start_kdeinit to /etc/gdm/Sessions/ dir.. but that dir is not there :(
<bonzai10> is it possible to install drivers for radeon mobility m6 series, i know ati doesn't support them anymore and i tried using automatix but if anyone has a clue or knows a link to a guide...
<missing> well in bsd from what i remember u run a command and thats it, sincer theres no need to reinstall bsd so i cant remember too well ive only done it once
<willskills> Merry Christmas folks :)
<zylche> *Mithramas
<tuxplorer> missing: oh ok. If you get to remember the command tell me. so that I can search for the equivalent of it
<magic_ninja> how can i update my root dir in grub from (hd0,0) to hda (i don't know the context to use)
<magic_ninja> if someone could paste me their root line in grub i would be forever greatful
<magic_ninja> should it be (hda,1) or what?
<missing> well its all gdm and X and KDE
<missing> +
<bonzai10> root		(hd0,0) if its primary and first part
<magic_ninja> so /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<bonzai10> not ro
<bonzai10> ro is for read only i suppose
<hope13> um is this the code to install unrar-free (on edgy): "sudo apt-get install unrar-free" ?
<bonzai10> no im wrong
<GreyGhost> hope13 ,should be...
<bonzai10> hope13 use automatix2
<hope13> oh
<GreyGhost> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<missing> tuxplorer: hey try this link see if it solves your problems
<missing> tuxplorer: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html
<tuxplorer> Thanks missing.. will see that
<GreyGhost> hope13 ,if that doesn't work ...try just unrar ....
<missing> Hi im trying to patch kernel 2.6.19 with the low latency pre-emp patch-2.6.20-rc1-rt6 but i get Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]   can anyone help me out?
<bonzai10> automatix2 installs all popular windows archivers.... it'd do all things fast
<magic_ninja> bonzai10: hey i need to make my root not mount ro right?
<FirstStrike> automatix..
* FirstStrike puts up a cross
<ademan> is there anything similar to fruity loops for linux
<ademan> ?
<bonzai10> no magic, i mislead myself... my kernel line looks like that /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash locale=pl_PL
<missing> tuxplorer: i fouhnd a ubuntu especific link with will sonlve your problem for sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2920
<magic_ninja> bonzai10: so leave that line alone?
<tuxplorer> missing: Ah! Thanks a lot.. I didn't find this forum post when I searched the same forum :)
<bonzai10> what error do you have ? and what do you want to do, i joined in the middle and im out of mind
<missing> no problem
<hexdream> ck getting a Canon Pixma ip5200 printer running correctly (or mostly) under Edgy Eft?
<missing> well im off to some other channel to see if i can get help myself
<tuxplorer> missing: This solution must work precisely.. will try it now.. logging off..
<noodles12> ok this is really dumb but.... my taskbar at the top of my page randomly got moved to teh side. and it is full so i cannot right click on the actual panel and select it to be at the top again. is there another way to do it? =*(
<tuxplorer> missing: what is your problem?
<missing> ciao
<magic_ninja> alright wish me luck guys
<missing> Hi im trying to patch kernel 2.6.19 with the low latency pre-emp patch-2.6.20-rc1-rt6 but i get Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]   can anyone help me out?
<magic_ninja> i'm gonna try this again
<missing> any ideas?
<tuxplorer> missing: Ah! sorry.. I don't know about kernel compilation.. sorry.. may be try at #linux or #linux-india as well :)
<noodles12> can anyone help on my simple dumb problem? >.<
<arcade> Hmpfh, too long since I've tried to use microphones&linux .. what's the /dev/-name that refers to the mic? :)
<missing> will try
<missing> thanks
<hope13> this is going to be retarded but i wiki it, googled it, and linuxquestion it and... how do you install stuff on linux? like... unrar? T_T
<arcade> dsp .. maybe :P
<lafielle> hope13: using a package manager
<lafielle> usually
<hope13> is it that install/uninstall stuff?
<fdoving> !software | hope13
<ubotu> hope13: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<hope13> oh thx
<noodles12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323878&highlight=.rar
<hope13> ooo thx
<hope13> lol
<hope13> i need to unrar this book on teaching me how to use ubuntu LOL
<lafielle> Anybody aware of a program that will allow me to monitor network traffic and check which connections are coming in, being blocked etc.?
<magic_ninja> well guess what guys
<magic_ninja> i got my computer to boot
<magic_ninja> ipkungfu
<Aat56> hope this is the right place to ask right besides the forums but: i'm having some "major" weirdness going on with ubuntu.. some programs go randomly to uninterruptible state when they try to access 2nd disk (i have two, both are sata)
<magic_ninja> !ipkungfu
<ubotu> ipkungfu: iptables-based Linux firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-7 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 212 kB
<lafielle> magic_ninja: thanks, will have a look!
<lafielle> magic_ninja: is it GUI based?
<magic_ninja> ok now i've been working all day just to play et
<magic_ninja> lafielle: no but they may (and probably are many) rich frontends for the command line
<Aat56> when i tried to find some solution from the web, somebody asked the person in need for help to press ctrl+scroll lock and paste the output from (dmesg?) and here it goes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38750/
<Aat56> those are the processes as far as i know, who are in that state and before those, dmesg showed these error messages and now repeats them with increasing sector count: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38749/
<ademan> so yeah, is there any music editor/mixer or whatever similar to fruity loops available on linux?
<Ypsy_> Hello world!
<hope13> foo bar!
<Ypsy_> ^^
<hope13> um does edgy have a multi universe repositories?
<hope13> or can i use drapper? hehe
<un_operateur> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FirstStrike> !multiverse | hope13
<ubotu> hope13: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FirstStrike> Hmm
<FirstStrike> I thought it was different
<hope13> i read that lol
<hope13> since i'm using edgy
<Ypsy_> I have a little problem here. Perhaps someone here can help me^^ Im using Feisty herd1 Live/install CD atm and when I klick next after choosing the keyboard layout the screen freezes.
<hope13> can i use multiverse of like dapper?
<hope13> there is one for breezy too
<FirstStrike> no, you can't use dapper's multiverse
<hope13> so i'm edgy
<FirstStrike> i don't know if edgy has one yet
<hope13> and edgy doesn't have one?
<ariccs> Merry Christmas everybody
<un_operateur> hope13, you can -- but it goes against the point of using edgy :)
<FirstStrike> felice navidad
<hope13> oh
<un_operateur> hope13, just use the edgy repo's -- if you want i can give them all to you?
<Aat56> and to add: tried to write a dvd with gnomebuster but the drive stuck to spinning the damn disc for as long as i rebooted, didn't make any progress with the burning in an hour (and processes cdrecord.mmap, two of them, were "uninterruptible")
<hope13> um i'm a newbie and i just want to install unrar free? LOL
<FirstStrike> just compile it
<un_operateur> hope13,  at your terminal -- type in -- sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hope13> i did that
<un_operateur> hope13, and then replace the contents with this -- http://pastebin.ca/291534
<FirstStrike> i don't see why everybody's afraid of compiling :>
<hope13> so you're telling me to erase the whole contents with that one url?
<un_operateur> hope13, no -- open that url with your browser -- you'll see new contents :p
<hope13> how come i feel like i'm going to mess up the linux if i do this
<hope13> oh
<FirstStrike> haha
<hope13> oh sweet there is a multiuniverse for edgy
<hope13> thx again
<un_operateur> hope13, copy and paste them into your sources.list -- save the file and run this command -- sudo aptitude update
<naelphin> Is DRI needed for 2d accleration?
<naelphin> or is it only for 3d
<un_operateur> hope13, once thats is done -- you should be able to -- sudo aptitude install rar unrar  :)
<hope13> really?! thx lol
<bayle> merry christmas :)
<un_operateur> hope13, yea really, yw lol :p
<hope13> i spent 2 hrs wiki and google'n lol
<un_operateur> Bon Noel a tous
<bayle> from france?
<emun> hi everybody , need some help , has anyone installed successfully mythtv on ubuntu , and merry christmas
<bayle> anyway, merry christmas and buon natale
<un_operateur> bayle, no, i'm not from france, just think i am :)
<un_operateur> !mythtv | emun, have you checked this out -->>
<ubotu> emun, have you checked this out -->: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<POVaddct> frohe weihnachten
<POVaddct> just to extend the list of languages
<foosh> Muslims do not like Ubuntu
<moosa> hello i am a semi-newbie ubuntu user and i need to know how to open .tar files (i have no idea how to open them just coming from windows xp)
<un_operateur> "have an ubuntu christmas!!" :)
<hope13> doesn't archive whatever do it for you?
<POVaddct> moosa: tar xf file.tar  or  tar xzf file.tar.gz  or  tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<un_operateur> moosa, you ought to be able to double click on them
<moosa> hmmm
<un_operateur> i think with gnu tar -- tar xf suffices for all
<moosa> if i double click i view whats in the file
<moosa> right?
<hope13> try it >,>
<moosa> it does
<un_operateur> moosa, I think it opens up in a file extraction utility like winzip on window -- you can select a file and extract it to a location of your choice
<emun> I will check that out however is anybody with some experiience with mythtv out there.  and foosh do they understand ubuntu
<hope13> sweet drag and drop lol
<Neko_Asak> Hello.  I'm new at this whole Linux thing and need a little help getting Ubuntu's installer running.  I've spent hours looking over the wiki and docs and can't find any answers.  Hopefully you guys (and gals) can help?
<moosa> well i am installing a application i really dont want to see whats IN it
<un_operateur> moosa, what application is it?
<un_operateur> Neko_Asak, what seems to be failing?
<Neko_Asak> My DVD drive is listed a "non-standard drive."
<moosa> a tux game
<POVaddct> moosa: why do you install from a tar archive and not installing a ubuntu package?
<hope13> LOL a tux game
<hope13> is it fun?
<moosa> yeah :D
<hope13> omg what's the name of it?
<foosh> I we had the stinkiest hairpit compitition, who would win?  Muslims orhomeless people?
<moosa> when i install it ill know
<hope13> oh
<Neko_Asak> I'm unable to find the correct drivers for it.
<moosa> well ubuntu package dosnt have it
<un_operateur> foosh, please keep the channel family friendly.. it's christmas after all
<moosa> nor does it have SDL dev package :(
<hope13> omg you're so sexy un_operateur. I got rar to work
<foosh> ok
<un_operateur> hope13, :)
<foosh> sorry
<emun> foosh , what is this preoccupation with muslims, it is christmas anyway
<alexis_> Why are all games, also 2D games like Xmoto crashing on my computer? I know my graphics card doesn't support 3D very well, but still when running windows I can play some games. I think it has something to do with my sound card...
<foosh> Dont know
<foosh> Everone was talking muslim
<moosa> i am a muslim
<foosh> Really?
<moosa> yeah
<foosh> You cool?
<moosa> cool with what?
<foosh> having fun! cha cha cha
<foosh> Lets dance
<Neko_Asak> I've tried a USB bootable drive, but it always seems to fail when I get to the part where I need to detect the CD drive.  I'm running 6.10 DVD and 6.10 Desktop
<emun> well there you go,
<POVaddct> moosa: of course ubuntu has sdl dev package. you probably haven't enabled all repositories.
<moosa> i did
<Neko_Asak> This isn't unique to Ubuntu either.  GPartEd has the same error.  >.<  Help?
<foosh> I have a few lebonese friends
<foosh> They make good food
<un_operateur> Neko_Asak, does ubuntu not boot up when you use the CD-Rom??
<POVaddct> moosa: sure you enabled universe and multiverse?
<moosa> yep
<POVaddct> moosa: and did apt-get update after that?
<foosh> Why are we talking repositories in the muslim channel?
<Neko_Asak> Nope.  It'll load for about 30-40 seconds, the bar is on screen; but then it just hangs.  The CD and DVD both work fine, I was running the LiveCD versions on may laptop earlier today testing the discs and making the USB bootable.
<moosa> i didnt install it on MY compilers (how do you compile apps in linux i dont see a run button >.<)
<Neko_Asak> My desktop is a homebuilt, in case that matters.
<foosh> Santa brought me three packs of non-skidmarked underpants!yayaa!
<emun> excuse me i  did not know this was the muslim channel and foosh watch the bootle
<foosh> watch the what?
<POVaddct> moosa: for compiling you need at least the build-essential package
<emun> the bottle, correction
<foosh> Alcohol?
<un_operateur> moosa, and libsdl/libsdl-dev if you are compiling something to do with sdl
<emun> whatever is in that bottle
<moosa> game dev on windows was a little simpler and more options
<foosh> I dont drink
<moosa> but i wasnt going to use directX anyway
<foosh> Its bad for you
<foosh> Its bad for you | less
<hope13> i think i found a glitch or maybe it's beryl
<Neko_Asak> I have a Sony DVD Dual format drive, if that helps narrow it down.
<moosa> my windows XP system was badly damaged tho and i allways wanted to try ubuntu
<foosh> Its bad for you | more
<hope13> Sony = bad
<knj> Is it possible to start a program like X-chat minimized? Or minimize it by knowing its pid?
<hope13> lol
<emun> good for you just wondered for a moment, are you muslim , foosh
<Slart> Hello, why does my gnome menues and such stop working while I'm moving files between my hard drives?
<foosh> I am a Scientologist
<hope13> LOL
<Neko_Asak> Sony Company = bad or Sony DVD = bad?
<hope13> i think they're really proprietary
<wkerzend> asus p5b with raid 5 on ich8r. dmraid doesnt recognize that, should I install new kernel (2.6.19) or should I change the Bios settings
<emun> wow,
<wkerzend> btw i run edgy
<moosa> isnt there any thing like remote help on ubuntu that whould help me alot
<hope13> me too!
<hope13> lol
<Lynoure> Lots of offtopic things here today...
<Neko_Asak> No kidding, makes getting help rather frustrating.
<foosh> edgy is too unstable. It does wierd stuff
<hope13> um anyway i set alt+ctrl+x to launch terminal
<Lynoure> moosa: there is VNC, but you'd want to be careful of who "helps" you
<hope13> it doesn't work ne more
<emun> you right about that
<hope13> is it beryl?
<hope13> evil beryl >,>
<mc__> hello,im on amd64(Athlon X2) my system freezes about every 5 second for one sec
<wkerzend> is there a ubuntu dmraid channel or raid channel specifically for raid problems? thanks
<emun> anyway need some one with some experience with mythtv on ubuntu
<moosa> i have much proplems today i really need to install some applications
<wkerzend> emun: I had mythtv running on my system, whats the question?
<moosa> dev librarys etc
<POVaddct> Lynoure: i'd rather use ssh and a shared screen session than vnc.
<Neko_Asak> does any one else here have a Sony DVD-RW drive?  Perhaps it's just something I missed?
<hope13> neko: it doesn't work for this guy:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=507752
<Lynoure> POVaddct: I think anyone asking for a remote help function would need help doing that...
<emun> wkerend :great how did you go about downloading it and installing it, frontend  and bankend etc, so confusing.
<POVaddct> Lynoure: i already helped people that way
<Lynoure> POVaddct: Good for you, and them.
<hope13> gasp make an faq for mythtv wkerend lol
<moosa> well if i get at least a tip about a compiler thats easy to use that whould be helpfull
<mc__> moosa: gcc
<Lynoure> POVaddct: keep on doing it. :) I actually even refuse to help people over Vnc if they should not have a reason to trust me. :)
<mc__> hello,im on amd64(Athlon X2) my system freezes about every 5 second for one sec,does anyone have  idea how to solve this problem?
<christopher_l> does any know how to remove Ruby 1.8.5, if you built it from source?
<Neko_Asak> Stupid question, but are you using the version for Athlon 64-bit chips?  I noticed there was a special install for those.
<POVaddct> Lynoure: i would simply not use vnc because it takes way too much bandwidth.
<Lynoure> POVaddct: I agree, if there is just a narrow band.
<Lynoure> POVaddct: but in the case of the typical user not knowing where to click, graphical is a big plus
<Neko_Asak> mc___ I didn't mean that yours was a stupid question.  ^_^  I meant "I have a stupid question for you...."
<hope13> um i'm using beryl and one of the short cut uses the next key and the super key is there such a key?
<POVaddct> Lynoure: dsl in germany has typically 1mbit downstream and 128kbit upstream. i called that narrow band.
<Lynoure> POVaddct: Much much faster in Finland :)
<Lynoure> POVaddct: Did you notice I mostly agreed with you? :)
<emun> hello wkerzend, are you still there, maybe you can give me a short list of what to do and what not todo with this mythtv stuff
<POVaddct> Lynoure: :)
<moosa> when i thot about using linux for game dev i did think of limitations but not as much as this
<moosa> if only my dev-c++ compiler was here
<Neko_Asak> mc____  http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/  Check out the 64-bit PC install.  that may help.  Assuming you didn't already, that is.
<hope13> use g++
<hope13> note to self alt+ctrl+backspace is what i think it is
<emun> mythtv help anybody
<POVaddct> moosa: there is only one compiler in linux and that is gcc/g++. the compiler itself is always command line only and the typical form of source code distribution is to be compiled with command line tools like make.
<POVaddct> moosa: there are graphical front ends for editing source and compiling them, but i doubt you can use that for any tar.gz source archive.
<emun> in fact I am also interested in what you do after you get the tar.gz archive seating on your desktop
<moosa> i try opening it
<POVaddct> emun: first you should ask if you have to install the software from a tar at all. in most cases there is a ubuntu package for it.
<Neko_Asak> Okay, I ask again.  I need help installing Ubuntu.  My Sony DVD-RW is a "non-standard drive" and I am unable to mount it, therefore unable to complete the install.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<emun> good, what is happening is this some of newbie see some application we like and want to install it so we download it and think we can just double click it and install , but I  am learning that maye I need to check for packages first is that correct
<emun> excuse my typing
<noona> can someone help me choosing one between these laptops: http://www.castlecops.com/t175286-help_choosing_my_lapptop.html
<hope13> try  cd rom with different branding other than sony lol
<POVaddct> emun: yes. downloading a installer and doubleclicking it is the windows way. in most linux distributions, you install software from a repository built for this particular distribution.
<moosa> i guess its only you and me command line
<emun> by the way what is tar and what is rpm
<Neko_Asak> Apparently so.  Right.  Well, off I go then.
<moosa> red hat package
<moosa> rpm
<POVaddct> emun: tar is the traditional unix archiver program. not distro specific.
<Stormx2> emun: Yeah. Its not like windows. You can of course download stuff from the internet, but unless you need something which isn't in any repos / a custom build its best to check the repos.
<POVaddct> emun: rpm is the redhat package manager format. ubuntu does not use rpm. ubuntu packages are in .deb format, that is debian package.
<elles> selam
<emun> appreciate the explanation, now I am slowly understanding this stuff
<elles> hi
<oxygen> :))
<oxygen> elles, : are you turk ?
<hope13> isn't it salom
<elles> :) of course
<elles> :P
<oxygen> hehe
<elles> u?
<oxygen> yes me to
<oxygen> :)
<oxygen> ubuntumu kurcan
<elles> ee bura sagirodan0131n sohbet kanal0131 deilmi
<POVaddct> emun: the advantage of package management is that it keeps track of dependencies. if package A needs package B to run, installing package A will also install package B.
<Stormx2> Happy Christmas everyone! Does anyone have any suggestions for an HTTP POST Brute Forcer / Dictionary Attacker?
<oxygen> sohbet kanalm
<oxygen> :)))
<elles> hicbisey kurmak gibi niyetim yokta
<elles> siyasi tart0131sma platformu sanm0131st0131m
<oxygen> o ne haci anlamadim
<oxygen> ben
<elles> hac0131 m0131:)
<POVaddct> english please
<emun> now how do you check a repository for something you saw on the internet and want to install
<lafielle> anyone know how to get azureus to minimise to the tray?
<Stormx2> Go to your own rooms... heh
<Stormx2> emun: Synaptic?
<oxygen> ajanmsn sen
<oxygen> :)
<hope13> lafie: no
<moosa> ahh i missed wolf.E.T
<unfun> How do you remove stuff you have installed in wine?
<moosa> and most of Id games
<lafielle> hope13: :(
<hope13> um should i dl a anti virus program for my ubuntu? Or is that an oxymoron?
<POVaddct> emun: on the command line (i mostly use that one instead of graphical tools) you would type: apt-cache search name
<Stormx2> unfun: There should be an uninstaller .exe in the directory
<elles> ee 0131m a little speak english
<Stormx2> hope13: No you don't.
<ebe-1> Hi guys. Got a prob. Installed my wireless usb network adaptor using ndiswrapper...it works, but only for about a minute. Then it just ceases to work, and I don't understand why.
<unfun> okedoke
<elles> 0131m learning
<Stormx2> hope13: Not unless you plan on serving some huge internet sites
<POVaddct> emun: for example apt-cache search screen
<hope13> actually i was planning to get good at linux and then do LAMP
<lafielle> or does anybody prefer a different (as well featured but less resource hungry) torrent client?
<hope13> mu torrent
<hope13> unfortunately it's only for window i think
<oxygen> elles, : klavyen bozuk gibi :)
<lafielle> er, yes..
<lafielle> I need one for ubuntu.
<hope13> doesn't ubuntu come with a default one?
<emun> is that apt-cache search  then the name of what you are seaching for
<moosa> is there a doc about installing .tar files in the wiki
<elles> yok diilde
<brady> what DM is used if I install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop?
<elles> ubuntu ne demek onu bulmaya cal0131s0131om
<lafielle> brady: You usually get a choice on your login screen IIRC.
<POVaddct> brady: good question. kdm or gdm :)
<elles> kdm ?
<elles> gdm?
<brady> merhaba, elles
<elles> mrb
<moosa> if thats arabic its wrong
<moosa> :P
<brady> turkish
<lafielle> merhaba, nessusin :P
<lafielle> is about all I remember
<brady> nasilsin, but the i's should be without dot
<lafielle> and "chockien" or something similar
<lafielle> brady: yeah, dodgy on the spelling :P
<elles> iim sen
<elles> :)
<lafielle> bbl
<obstfliege> moin moin!
<moosa> its sad my whole school wanted to use edubuntu but found that there computers RAM cant handle it
<hope13> wolw that's a sad schoo
<POVaddct> moin obstfliege
<moosa> it runs windows XP just fine tho
<hope13> does linux comes with a default firewall?
<elles> ooooooooffffffffffffff
<brady> if i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop, will whatever DM i end up with give me the choice of session in the way i expect?
<POVaddct> hope13: it comes with a tool to set up firewall rules (iptables)
<hope13> i don't believe that moosa lol
<hope13> oh
<moosa> its true and sad :(
<POVaddct> hope13: its true, win XP can boot with 64mb ram
<brady> gule gule. I will never understand the desire to omit letters in typed-turkish.
<moosa> my schools computer teacher was looking forword for using edubuntu
<POVaddct> hope13: iptables is command line only, but there are many frontends (like firestarter) to make it easier
<ubuntu> 
<willskills> I am having issues with TC:E sound; Alsa works fine (WoW runs with sound - aoss wine wow.exe) (xmms etc all run fine in desktop) - TC:E sound starts, but it just sounds like farts, at like 1sec intervals, is this a buffer issue?
<hope13> firestarter?
<hope13> mm
<hope13> thx again
<moosa> if only edubuntu haves less RAM req
<POVaddct> hope13: you can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install firestarter. however i prefer setting up the rules with iptables itself, in a shell script.
<emun> why is it so difficult to get a printer to work with ubuntu, but then turboprint can make printers work at a price, ie not free
<hope13> mmmmm shell script...? like perl?
<POVaddct> moosa: how much RAM is built in?
<POVaddct> hope13: shell, not perl
<malv> emun, its not if your printer is supported
<moosa> 126
<malv> even easier than windows I would say
<moosa> mp
<antman_> lol i wish i knew how to get a web cam to work in ubuntu
<POVaddct> moosa: you mean 128mb?
<moosa> yes
<ubuntu> Hello i AM ubuntu
<malv> my sweet ubuntu desktop: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8830/screenshotma6.png
<malv> that old linux background goes surprisingly well with ubuntus icons
<POVaddct> moosa: the xubuntu live cd can run with 128mb
<des1> hi all
<POVaddct> moosa: at least xubuntu 6.06 does
<ubuntu> Its so ... standard^^
<moosa> can kids work on it....i dont think so
<malv> I think my desktop should be the Ubuntu default =)
<emun> malv, I have two canon printers working fine on winxp but can not get then to work in ubuntu, this is frustrating, do I need to buy another printer just for linux now
<hope13> is linux openoffice written in java ?
<apokryphos> malv: you deleted gnome and put on kde?
<malv> emun, what model?
<POVaddct> hope13: no, in C/C++
<malv> apokryphos, kde is ugly
<hope13> oh no wonder it's fast
<ubuntu> jup
<apokryphos> malv: perhaps. Or beautiful.
<hope13> i tried to dl java 1.4 and it crashed >,>
<emun> canon i470d and pixma mp150
<hope13> povaddct: do you know how do uninstall it?
<apokryphos> hope13: right. Use koffice ;-)
<malv> emun, there is a repository with canon printer drivers
<POVaddct> hope13: uninstall what?
<moosa> i guess windows well be the prime OS in schools for generations to come
<hope13> poveaddct: 1.4 java
<apokryphos> it already isn't in many
<brady> eh, in the end X servers only to multiplex my terminals and service a web browser.
<malv> emun, http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/
<malv> emun, I don't know if your model is supported though
<POVaddct> hope13: did you install with the package manager?
<hope13> i installed the java 1.4 plugin in firefox and it failed
<malv> turboprint may be the only way apart from writing the driver yourself =(
<apokryphos> 1.4 is oldd
<malv> I don't like the idea of paying $30 for a printer driver myself
<hope13> it was the only one in the add/remove that had the "plugin" for firefox
<malv> seems, kinda, against the whole open source philosophy
<hope13> you torrent it lol
<sam> hello
<hope13> and get the driver for free
<sam> how are you al girls
<malv> piracy isn't part of the OSS philosophy
<brady> malv the os philosophy is not free as in beer.
<hope13> oh
<malv> brady, turboprint isn't open either
<hope13> but how are they going to make money? lol
<malv> support
<oxygen> what s default root password this ubuntu ?
<hope13> i was hoping to be a linux software programmer one day or something like that
<malv> you write the software for free and keep it open, then charge for support
<POVaddct> !rootsudo | oxygen
<ubotu> oxygen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<brady> it is tough to complain about OS philosophy when one doesn't consider printer support before buying.
<malv> if you buy linux compatible hardware, linux is very easy to set up =)
<malv> almost all the problems with linux are driver issues
<POVaddct> oxygen: the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu. use sudo to run something as root.
<hope13> if it doesn't work you go out and club some penguins
<hope13> jk
<antman_> lol
<oxygen> i cant login
<malv> just buy Nvidia... they support linux well
<oxygen> sudo root
<oxygen> password: rootsudo
<oxygen> but icant login
<moosa> i just love my nvidia card
<malv> sudo -s
<hope13> >> you sure? they kept their stuff in binaries
<hope13> i think intel integrated graphic is open
<emun> I will look in there so far though no luck with it , I wish I knew how to write the drivers myself
<POVaddct> oxygen: you misunderstood how to use sudo
<malv> anyone having problems with jmicron?
<POVaddct> oxygen: sudo command   (then sudo asks for your user password)
<malv> how well does Intel support linux?
<matthias> hi, how can i set the slpash screen after grub-menu to ubuntu-style? after installing kde it has now kubuntu-theme, but i prefer the ubuntu-logo ^^
<des1> can i boot from ubuntu if i dont have other opereative system ?
<hope13> they love linux?
<finn_> how can I make my system automatically pair with the bluetooth keyboard?
<finn_> I always need another keyboard to run "hidd --search"
<hope13> well i know their graphic stuffs are open source
<malv> I've seen a lot of complaints with people with core 2 duo boards
<hc> hey
<hc> i need some help with xorg.conf
<POVaddct> malv: partly very well, like they provide open source drivers for their ethernet, wireless and gfx cards
<malv> most of which has to do with the jmicron sata controller
<hope13> and linux for dummies named intel as a linux loving company
<malv> POVaddct, well that's good
<oxygen> ok i can foud
<spikeb> happy holidays :)
<POVaddct> malv: dont know about core 2 duo boards though
<oxygen> desktop hide icons ..
<oxygen> how can i show it ?
<oxygen> i cant see icons in ubuntu desktop
<malv> Canon doesn't even recognize the existence of Linux
<matthias> oh, i know it now
<malv> it's sad because Canon makes some very good hardware
<hope13> because there are none when you just install it
<hope13> you see the two panels no?
<brady> malv, maybe you can set up the printer on a windows box and print to it over network.
<Lynoure> malv: it's only good if it works. But if you like their products, you could nag at them, if you havent already
<hope13> if you put a cd in your cd rom a icon appears i think
<emun> I wonder you can get drivers for almost any device in linux but when it comes to printers there is a problem
<malv> Lynoure, luckily they support my hardware in Japan
<moosa> ill just go and play a tux game
<POVaddct> emun: wifi cards can also be a problem. thanks to the ignorance of some hardware manufacturers...
<hope13> how come i can't remove stuff in the add/remove application?
<spikeb> some?
<spikeb> how bout ALL :P
<willskills> hope13, some can't be removed, it's required for gnome
<willskills> try KDE if you find gnome a bit bulky :)
* spikeb snickers
<hope13> i just installed the java 1.4 plugin for firefox
<hope13> i just want it out
<Naik0> How can i see witch GTK+2 Engine iam using right now?
<hope13> lol
<hope13> system menu
<emun> well what happens is some of us migrate from winxp to linux with all our hardware. maybe in the future we can take the limitations in linux before buyting new hardware
<hope13> then about gnome i think
<Astaroth_> how can i set esd to alsa?
<gripir_> hello :) ... is it possible to update from dapper to edgy with apt?
<POVaddct> hope13: that should be removable. but i dont use this graphical stuff install/deinstall.
<gripir_> btw merry xmas ;)
<emun> povaddct thanks for all the info much appreciated
<POVaddct> hope13: i like using apt-get on the command line
<hope13> oh
<Naik0> hope13, can i see that in term?
<hope13> is the an apt-getthehellout ?
<spikeb> gripir_, merry xmas, and yes - let me grab the instructions for you
<gripir_> spikeb: ok thx
<hope13> or apt-removeforever lol
<malv> apt-get remove --purge
<zomghax> i
<zomghax> hi
<hope13> i don't trust malv command
<spikeb> gripir_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<hope13> see what in term Naiko?
<sam> hope13
<sam> can  ask questions to you
<POVaddct> hope13: you can look up the package name of the java plugin by: dpkg -l | grep plugin
<sam> in private rrom
<sam> room
<zomghax> damn you guys stay up long
<hope13> i'm a guy sam
<willskills> zomghax, is omglol from last night?
<POVaddct> zomghax: it is 12:29 noon here
<spikeb> zomghax, i love your nick :)
<zomghax> =D
<moosa> what if someo
<sam> come
<oxygen> i have a usb mause benq
<ebe-1> Hi guys. Any idea why FF2 isn't showing up in the package manager?
<oxygen> but it s not work under the ubuntu
<oxygen> :(
<gripir_> thx spikeb :)
<gripir_> cya!
<hope13> what pirate room?
<hope13> private
<ebe-1> Shouldn't Firefox 2 come up as an update?
<moosa> i wonder why dont we make linux applications limited to linux only
<holycow> ebe-1, only if a patch is required
<sam> ok dont come
<ebe-1> Oh..
<moosa> i mean windows does that
<finn_> why should "we" moosa ?
<spikeb> heh moosa
<holycow> moosa, its a good queestion.  most developers are apolitical and really want to follow the spirit of the gpl
<hope13> um i found the java plugin POVaddct god of ubuntu what should i do now?
<holycow> moosa, some are political and think that putting open source on windows smooths the transition
<POVaddct> hope13: i am not god of ubuntu :))
<hope13> to a newbie yes
<holycow> moosa, i've come to the opinion that we should eliminate all free software on windows, why make their life easy?
<holycow> :) but offtopic
<POVaddct> hope13: now you do: sudo apt-get remove --purge name_of_the_plugin_package
<POVaddct> hope13: you may have to close the add/remove window before that
<hc> http://raggsokk.net/~hc/Xorg.0.log  <-- help me?
<Naik0> How can i change so my Candido GTK+2 Engine is active?
<moosa> i mean why do we switch to linux to get free apps and opensource while we can get it with windows and all of the other applications
<POVaddct> hope13: apt-get will inform you if it has to remove additional packages depending on the plugin package
<spikeb> moosa, because we don't want to run windows :)
<moosa> and i noticed that linux is not vary supportive for game devs
<moosa> :(
<emun> someone mentioned setting up printer in a windows box and printing to it over network , how do you do that , do you need a printserver
<spikeb> how is it not?
<moosa> lose of directX
<spikeb> moosa, bah
<spikeb> moosa, openGL is still there, as well as other things.
<hope13> dude thx again POVaddct I have to write this command down lol
<hope13> in case this happen again lol
<moosa> why dosnt linux have a graphics library for its own that whould move game dev a bit
<spikeb> it has a number of different tools for game programmers, not the least of which might be a little something called OpenGL.
<holycow> moosa, it actually has quite a few
<emun> brady, how do set up printer on windows box and print from linux to it
<holycow> moosa, the problem is that directx is devd by a very large rich company that gives it away for free
<moosa> whoa
<avis> frequency 7
<holycow> moosa, to invest in game kit like that you haveto have two things : a large game market and a large game supply side, and you would need to charge for the game kit in some way to continue investing in it.
<holycow> its a bit of a problem
<hope13> um graphic programming is actually pretty hard IMO
<holycow> first we haveto get our userbase much larger so we can start demanding things from hardware manufacturers
<holycow> game companies will fall behind us after that
<catalytic> merry christmas all
<hope13> i think openGL is good enough
<holycow> unless say for example ps3 suddenly drops to 200$, comes preinstalled with linux and sony decides to do a linux based dev kit thing like ms is doing
<catalytic> what is the process for adding IDE devices (extra hard drives) after ubuntu has been installed?
<hope13> no they're  giving out that unreal engine
<hope13> well partially giving out unreal engine
<moosa> openGL is not friends with OOP programming hopel3
<LinTux> What make and model or chipset WIFI card will work with Ubuntu straight out of the box?
<hope13> OOP?
<moosa> correction OO
<hope13> i thought the source code is out?
<catalytic> moosa: what is java doing when it uses GL then?
<hope13> GL is in C
<hope13> or C++
<hope13> lol i enjoy it when UCi student get killed in graphic class
<Umbriel> Hi all, does anyone have an idea about configuring iptables as router and port redirection with a single network card?
<moosa> i dont know i am not a java guy catalytic
<catalytic> well java is OO and it seems to handle GL fine
<hope13> java is interpret and it's slow
<catalytic> lol
<hope13> and every single stuff have to be OO
<hope13> which is sick
<moosa> not recommanded for FPS
<hope13> and it's I/O suck
<catalytic> java is slow is it?
<hope13> yes
<catalytic> what if its done properly?
<moosa> unless its turn based
<hope13> i'm comparing it to C
<LinTux> What make and model or chipset WIFI card will work with Ubuntu straight out of the box?
<catalytic> and not some amateurs attempt at coding like C in java?
<hope13> lol
<hope13> compile language > interprete
<hope13> no competition
<Naik0> Please can someone tell me how to activate an GTK+2 Engine?
<Zaggynl> I played an online fps Java game a while ago....at 10 fps
<moosa> will wurm is a promising game and it runs on linux1
<catalytic> dipshit programmer + machine = still possibly slower than well written Java
<Zaggynl> yeah, wurm it was x-D
<hope13> i'm comparing it to C and java i don't know what you're comparing it to
<hope13> or C++
<emun> have printer connected to printserver on windows system , is there a way to print to it from linux
<moosa> i recommand that any one who wants to see a good linux game go see wurm
<catalytic> Zaggynl, played jake2?
<Zaggynl> nope
<catalytic> k
<moosa> its java too and runs smoothly
<Zaggynl> lol q2 in java :o
<hope13> java is slow
<hope13> it's easy to code
<hope13> but it's slow
<Zaggynl> and according to their benchmarks, their latest version of jake2 runs faster then its C counterpart
<moosa> i use c++ myself
* POVaddct enjoys the split terminal feature of screen
<hope13> google c++ versus java lol
<moosa> not much oo code tho
<hope13> or c
<catalytic> ppl bag out different languages, when they dont really understand them
<hope13> that one is interpret and the other is compiled
<catalytic> the benchmarks are probably based on computations that would never really be used in a normal app
* Zaggynl goes off for some coffee
<hope13> compare openoffice of window to openoffice of linux
<hope13> linux runs faster
<moosa> there is one thing i am glad that i lift in windows
<POVaddct> hope13: are you sure windows openoffice is written in java?
<hope13> yeah
<hope13> it's written in java
<hope13> last time i check
<hope13> one sec
<hope13> i'll wiki it
<moosa> win32 (evil music)
<catalytic> u mean the java VM runs faster in linux
<catalytic> or the os that the JVM is running on top of, is running faster?
<dcordes> are there any pdas that are known for good linux support?
<catalytic> ipaq
<POVaddct> hey dcordes
<moosa> i get 20 more fps in wurm so java could be faster in linux
<POVaddct> dcordes: did you get my mail?
<catalytic> http://www.idiom.com/~zilla/Computer/javaCbenchmark.html
<catalytic> anyways
<catalytic> mac vs pc, java vs c, ati vs radeon, nintendo vs sony
<Naik0> Can someone help me find "gtk2-engines-rezlooks_0.6-1_i386.deb" would be great!
<catalytic> can anyone help me add extra IDE harddrives to an already configured install of ubuntu?
<midgetg0at> hrm....anyone know where i can find the apache2 log file on edgy? it doesnt appear to be starting...
<Juhaz> only version of OOo that used java is neooffice for mac, and even that's only partially.
<dcordes> POVaddct: ah yea i read it yesterday evening. my problem is the following: i can't use the method descriped in your gfx because i don't have a third box.... but i found another method that may be ok
<dcordes> but thanks a lot man
<hope13> mmm still looking
<hope13> oh well
<hope13> c>java in term of speed
<POVaddct> dcordes: okay
<hope13> in term of easiness i think java wins
<hope13> i don't even think java deals with pointer
<catalytic> doesnt have to
<catalytic> and it has garbage collection
<dcordes> POVaddct: i have to go fetch my grandpa now have a nice christmas
<hope13> yeah
<midgetg0at> so...no one knows the apache2 log file location? :)
<ken> hope13: Pointers dont exist for Java, objects exists
<hope13> that's a double edge sword
<hope13> garbage collector are slow
<hope13> but easy
<catalytic> lol
<catalytic> hope
<catalytic> read that link that i posted
<catalytic> "Most programmers say garbage collection is or should be slow, with no given reason- it's assumed but never discussed. Some computer language researchers say otherwise."
<ken> Please help: What are the consequences/advantages/disadvantages of using FAT32 as the FileSystem for My Linux machine
<catalytic> cant believe im sitting in an irc room on christmas night defending java
<catalytic> and all i want to do is install an extra hard drive
<catalytic> ah the wonders of irc
<antman_> lol
<midgetg0at> i just wanna get my lil apache2 setup going :(
<moosa> and i want to know how to use .tar files
<hope13> reding
<midgetg0at> locate apache2 yields nothing, yet, etc/init.d/stop says "Stopping apache 2.0 web server..."
<midgetg0at> well, apache2 stop
<hope13> some versus most lol
<ken> What are the consequences/advantages/disadvantages of using FAT32 as the FileSystem for My Linux machine?
<jatt> funest consequeces, no advantages
<Juhaz> you can't use fat32
<gripir_> spikeb: there is a problem
<ken> Jatt: please elaborate
<ken> Juhaz: Why?
<spikeb> gripir_, what's that?
<gripir_> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<gripir_> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Juhaz> it doesn't support posix file permissions, and several kinds of special files which you absolutely need for a working system
<gripir_> sry for pasting.
<spikeb> gripir_, change dapper to edgy-plf. also, sometimes plf goes down
<gripir_> where can I do this?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. does anyone know of a good gdesklet like app (that makes the icon bar like "MacOS X") .. I've been playing with e-live e16 cd and it's got one that's just smooth .. ideas?
<spikeb> gripir_, by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<gripir_> and there every dapper to edgy?
<FirstStrike> NineTeen67Comet: adesklets
<gripir_> ah I think I got it
<NineTeen67Comet> FirstStrike: adesklets .. gotchya .. a'googaling I go .. thank you ..
<jatt> ken: because vfat is intended to be a Windows95/Windows NT compatible extended MSDOS filesystem and no linux filesystem? Isn't that enough reason?
<hope13> i'mma choose wiki java defense on why it's slow
<hope13> lol
<gripir_> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found <-- maybe  it is really down :S
<fabian_> hi. does anyone have experience with the Netgear WG111v2 wireless adapter?
<hope13> they only use one compiler and it's c++
<hope13> g++
<ken> jatt: i am getting lot of compatibility problems to make Windows and Ubuntu to see each others partitions. SO i formatted Windows and installed a new XP on FAT32 (so ubuntu can safely read/write) now i am going to format Ubuntu and i need a file-system that is 100%compatible with Windows. So tell me what should i keep the Ubuntu's partition's file-system as?
<fabian_> ps: i'm a total noob to irc^^
<NineTeen67Comet> FirstStrike: do you know by chance if it'll be okay with Beryl/AIXGL/Nvidia going? .. I've found that FrostWire does not work with Beryl running ..
<hope13> irc = all my manga/anime
<sciboy> G'day.
<hc> lo sciboy
<sciboy> I was curious, what do i need to do to get my system to autodetect my hardware and fill in most of my Xorg.conf?
<bubbles> hi
<bubbles> is it possible to change that boot-splash?
<jatt> ken: I don't understand why you need a filesystem that is 100% compatible with windows. What do you mean with "100% compatible"? Why is ext{2|3} not enough in your case?
<ken> jatt: Windows can't read/write to it! Thats why.
<POVaddct> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bubbles> afaik it was possible on breezy, but not on dapper or edgy
<jatt> ken: there are ports of ext{2|3} to windows, AFAIK. Or you can use SAMBA to write to your linux partition.
<ken> jatt: What is SAMBA?
<jatt> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ken> jatt: Is it easy for me to learn/use or has it got all the complexities generally associated with Linux?
<POVaddct> jatt: samba is of no use in a dual-boot scenario
<moosa> heh well i guess its a chanse to play with python a little
<jatt> ken: I am not sure if samba is for you (a single pc). So I would take a look at the ext{2|3} ports for windows.
<POVaddct> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jatt> exactly, that's what I meant
<ken> POVaddct: Have you used that driver reliably?
<POVaddct> ken: no
<ken> jatt: you?
<POVaddct> ken: can't tell how stable it is
<ken> POVaddct: I noticed that the files i write through that driver, MAYBE causing Ubuntu to re-check the journal of my HDD at boot-up
<brian_> hello
<jatt> ken: I don't use windows
<ken> POVaddct: jatt: OK, thank you for helping me
<POVaddct> ken: i would have a different approach to sharing files between linux and windows on a dual boot machine. leaving windows on a ntfs filesystem, linux on a ext3 filesystem and have a spare partition with fat32 for both systems to read/write
<Brandoo> #ubuntu-at
<ken> POVaddct: I want to avoid having a extra partition dedicated to 'sharing' data.
<POVaddct> ken: hmm
<brian_> I love ubuntu
<ken> brian_: And what does ubuntu think og you? ;-)
<ken> *of
<moosa> i didnt find a reason to love ubuntu yet :(
<brian_> It is faster than Windows Xp
<jatt> moosa: do you hate ubuntu?
<moosa> not really i hate .tar files
<hope13> ubuntu have nice eye candy
<POVaddct> jatt: not loving doesn't mean hating
<hope13> and it's not written in java >,>
<hope13> lol
<moosa> java is bitter then VB.NET lmo
<hope13> i still can't think of a reason why java is faster that c++
<jatt> hope13: is it?
<hc> og 3 sekunder  bytte p.
<moosa> java is written is c++
<hc> damn
<moosa> i think
<hope13> it's not suppose to be fast lol cuz interpret versus compiler
<hope13> other wise Linux should be written in Java
<ken> What use is a 'journal' of the EXT3 FS?
<moosa> bad c++ code < good java code
<hope13> lol bad c++ code = seg fault = memory leak = blue screen of death
<jatt> !journal
<moosa> omfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jatt> hm crap :(
<POVaddct> ken: a journalling file system is more robust and does not need lengthy checking after power outages
<moosa> i didnt get the blue screen in years i kind of missed it
<hope13> no it's horrible and bad coding
<hope13> lol
<POVaddct> moosa: write a blue screen emulator :)
<moosa> good idea
<ken> POVaddct: So if i use a windows driver to write to a EXT3 FS, than will i disrupt the 'journal'?
<hope13> just set a pointer to null and then em
<hope13> what's that term
<hope13> reference it
<brainiac_ghost> just wanna wish you all a merry christmas
<moosa> i mean linux dosnt crash so i have to make a crash applet for it :D
<brainiac_ghost> ken: not neccaserilly
<POVaddct> moosa: actually, some screen savers in linux have blue screen modes
<ken> brainiac_ghost: please elaborate
<brainiac_ghost> ken: i believe ext3 updates the journal when it is fsck'd if it was written in ext2 mode
<POVaddct> ken: no, ext3 can be used as ext2. however, the journal isn't used as long as it is used as ext2.
<brainiac_ghost> ken: and ext3 will journal the futeure transactions when used as ext3
<moosa> i want to know how to write some binary
<moosa> (1 0)
<ken> brainiac_ghost: POVaddct: So at every boot-up, before Ubuntu starts, i will have to wait for fsck to check my HDDs and update the journals, if i have writen to a EXT3 partition from Windows in the previous boot? This happens when i write Data using that driver from windows to the EXT3 partition
<moosa> i want to see how it all started
<brainiac_ghost> ken: dunno, i just had a shared fat partition :P
<POVaddct> ken: i really dont know how the windows ext2/3 driver works
<ken> anyone else?
<hope13> neone want to play a secret game in gnome?
<ja> moosa, the most basic google search would have found this for you http://www.math.grin.edu/~rebelsky/Courses/152/97F/Readings/student-binary.html
<hope13> moosa you love games
<moosa> games == my life
<rcrook> ok... why does unrar-free not want to extract anything??????
<rcrook> does the -free mean doesnt work????
<DeagsDoesLinux> moosa what games u play?
<hope13> do a : alt+f2 and type gegls from outer space  and enter
<POVaddct> i am not a gamer at all. in old atari st times i used to be one.
<moosa> before linux i was playing hallf life 2
<moosa> *Sniff* i miss it
<DeagsDoesLinux> u can play hl2 in linux i believe
<brainiac_ghost> moosa: i miss wow
<brainiac_ghost> moosa: but meh
<hope13> 1: alt+f2 2: type: gegls from outer space 2: enter
<moosa> as well wolf.e.t
<DeagsDoesLinux> i know wow works in linux
<oxygen> i need nvidia driver for linux
<xpc> !hu
<oxygen> :)
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<oxygen> ubuntu
<xyz> hay can any one help with amsn tcl
<xyz> how do i sudo apt-get amsn-tcl
<moosa> i played almost every mmo games out there in the web
<DeagsDoesLinux> the only problem with wow is u need like 1000 gb to play it lmao
<hope13> T_T some1 do the gegls from outer space lol
<DeagsDoesLinux> im installing ultime online for a free shard at the moment
<DeagsDoesLinux> ultima even
<jooopyme> what is the name of the unstable tree?
<moosa> ok i hate .tar files now
<POVaddct> feisty
<FirstStrike> !nvidia | oxygen
<ubotu> oxygen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oxygen> ok
<moosa> easy ubuntu is a easy choise tho
<DeagsDoesLinux> what if u dont know what video card you have because its intigrated?
<moosa> it maked ubuntu a little easyer for me
<FirstStrike> DeagsDoesLinux: I just installed the Vanguard beta. After patching, it's 9.76 gigs.
<oxygen> how can i use apt-search ?
<oxygen> i want to use search
<POVaddct> oxygen: apt-cache search ...
<DeagsDoesLinux> eww @ first strike thats rough
<FirstStrike> Yea..
<FirstStrike>  Diskspace: 413.43G Free: 4.61G
<fl1> how can i force the instalation of a package?
<FirstStrike> -f
<DeagsDoesLinux> i hate world of warcraft lol so i always poke at how its like 6 dvds now and every patch is like 2 gig
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<oxygen> i cant find nvdia
<moosa> wurm ftw
<moosa> its wayyyy better then wow
<DeagsDoesLinux> whats wurm?
<moosa> and its java :P
<DeagsDoesLinux> ooo
<FirstStrike> I play Ragnarok Online and Saga of Ryzom
<moosa> google wurm online
<FirstStrike> Both run well under wine
<DeagsDoesLinux> ahh nice
<DeagsDoesLinux> im venturing into uo right now no idea if it will work under wine it should tho its like 10 years old
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<FirstStrike> check the wine appsdb to see if it's listed as working
<moosa> i wish they add wurm in ubuntu package
<moosa> its addictive
<DeagsDoesLinux> well its installing and everything
<FirstStrike> installing is always the easy part
<DeagsDoesLinux> and it has to work because i know people who play off linux
<moosa> if you want more graphics download optional packs
<FirstStrike> heh..heh...just because they're playing on linux doesn't mean it worked out of the box
<FirstStrike> sometimes you have to patch wine/your kernel, compile a new kernel or make some other modifications to get things working
<DeagsDoesLinux> im sure it did those people r dumber then i am
<moosa> and if you set graphics to the mix your eyes are going to crash
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<DeagsDoesLinux> ill get it soon
<sam> lol
<moosa> IF your g-card can handle it first
<DeagsDoesLinux> after this uo gets done
<DeagsDoesLinux> its free moosa?
<moosa> basic acc yeah
<FirstStrike> back in wine 0.9.19 i had to compile a new kernel, patch wine and compile that from scratch and make modifications in the saga of ryzom .ini to get it running without graphic glitches + have sound.
<moosa> you can build houses forge farm etc
<cvasilak> hi there, anyone knows when the official postgresql 8.2 package will appear on the official package repository?
<FirstStrike> that was rough
<barosl> proftpd, vsftpd, pureftpd
<FirstStrike> cvasilak: when somebody adds it.
<moosa> play as a guest first
<barosl> what ftpd do you use?
<cvasilak> FirstStrike: oh ok, pretty smart...
<FirstStrike> i've always preferred pureftpd
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok ill get it soon
<FirstStrike> cvasilak: nobody here has any idea when something will be added to the repository. even something major like wine took 3 days for .28 to get on there.
<moosa> i suggest anyone who missed WOW in windows to play wurm
<FirstStrike> I prefer to play a game that's actually challenging and not full of retards.
<DeagsDoesLinux> ima go lay down while uo patches
<DeagsDoesLinux> lol
<moosa> DeagsDoesLinux,  wurm wont be welcoming at start its hard
<moosa> and dont wander off to much or a spider will kill you
<sam> merry christmas to all people
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok
<DeagsDoesLinux> n u sam
<moosa> playing BASS atm anyone can help me?
<linux_user> can anyone tell me something? is it safe to use automatix2?
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<brainiac_ghost> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<apokryphos> linux_user: that's a no
<brainiac_ghost> see, easyubuntu is less dangerous than automatix
<linux_user> easyubuntu is a program something like automatix?
<jatt> linux_user: NO NO NO never use automatix, NEVER
<brainiac_ghost> linux_user: kinda
<nolimitsoya> linux_user, with the exeption that it actualy works :)
<nolimitsoya> *c
<brainiac_ghost> linux_user: easier just to uncomment the repoositorys and apt-get install (whatever)
<moosa> omg (removes automix from his computer)
<linux_user> thnx guys. in faq i found that "my buddies on #ubuntu tells me is not safe to use automatix". that's why i asked you
<apokryphos> or easier to see the documentation and FAQ
<apokryphos> linux_user: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<brainiac_ghost> linux_user: oh and HAPPY CHRISTMAS :P
<ken> sudo apt-get windows-vista-premium
<linux_user> thnx guys
<brainiac_ghost> ken: sudo apt-get remove windows-vista-premium -oh-my-god-i-didn't-want-you-installed-in-the-first-place
<FirstStrike> ken: haha..so true
<ken> :)
<nolimitsoya> ken, FirstStrike, http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.txt
<moosa> is linux friends with sony consoles?
<ken> moosa: ya
<ken> nolimitsoya: Maybe you could help; >	i am getting lot of compatibility problems to make Windows and Ubuntu to see each others partitions. SO i formatted Windows and installed a new XP on FAT32 (so ubuntu can safely read/write) now i am going to format Ubuntu and i need a file-system that is 100%compatible with Windows. So tell me what should i keep the Ubuntu's partition's file-system as?
<moosa> so will linux aid it in the fight aginst the evil windows
<FirstStrike> nolimitsoya: Sorry, but at nearly 5 am when I haven't slept yet that's way too much writing
<FirstStrike> ken: ext3 should be fine..
<FirstStrike> ken: there's software you can install on windows that'll let you access your linux partition/drive just fine.
<FirstStrike> ubuntu should auto-mount your windows drive
<nolimitsoya> ken, ext2/3 can be read from windows with the ext2ifs driver from fs-driver.org and id recommend ntfs-3g for writing to windows ntfs drives
<ken> nolimitsoya: FirstStrike: Is this true: So at every boot-up, before Ubuntu starts, i will have to wait for fsck to check my HDDs and update the journals, if i have writen to a EXT3 partition from Windows in the previous boot? This happens when i write Data using that driver from windows to the EXT3 partition
<FirstStrike> ken: what? no, that's not normal.
<brainiac_ghost> FirstStrike: i would reccomend: windows: ntfs, data (mounted as /media/data - world read/writeable) - fat32 and ubuntu ext3
<Spitfireleet> how do i enable my wifi connection through terminal? this is because i can't enable it properly through Network Settings
<nolimitsoya> ken, no you shouldnt...
<ken> nolimitsoya: FirstStrike: As i believe that when i write some data from Windows using that driver, it doesn;t update the journal.
<brainiac_ghost> ken: yeah, but journal is just a recovery thing
<nolimitsoya> ken, thats try, but it doesnt have to. ext3 is just ext2 without the journal
<hope13> are you guys trying to get linux to write to window partition?
<nolimitsoya> *with
<brainiac_ghost> ken: as long as the write finishes successfully
<FirstStrike> !wifi | Spitfireleet
<ubotu> Spitfireleet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brainiac_ghost> ken: it doesn't *need* to
<nolimitsoya> *csync/
<hope13> use Samba
<hope13> >,>
<FirstStrike> samba works
<nolimitsoya> ken, if you get the fsck you didnt sync or get a clean unmount
<FirstStrike> easy to setup. i use that myself for my laptop/desktop
<Spitfireleet> FirstStrike: bash says event not found
<hope13> hope13 = noob = only knows useless stuff like = free the fish
<nolimitsoya> hope13, free the fish?
<FirstStrike> nolimitsoya: alt + f2 and type in "free the fish" with no quotes
<ken> nolimitsoya: FirstStrike: brainiac_ghost: Consider this scenario: I boot-up windows and write something in my EXT3 partitions using the FS-DRIVER.org's dirver, than the journal of the fs is not updated. Next time i boot Ubuntu i am having a unfinished journal and it fired up fsck to update the journal and i sit foolishly in front of the PC, as it slowly updates the journal at ubuntu boot?
<nolimitsoya> ken, nope
<nolimitsoya> ken, if you need the checking you didnt sync/unmount clean
<ken> nolimitsoya: FirstStrike brainiac_ghost: Do you agree that the Windows driver doesn't update the journal.
<hope13> nolimitsoya : if you have gnome: do alt+f2 ; type "free the fish"; press enter
<nolimitsoya> ken, yes
<nolimitsoya> hope13, i dont :P
<ken> nolimitsoya: But in the previous boot i wrote something from Windows to EXT3, and clicked on shutdown, there is no way windows can perform a non-clean mount
<FirstStrike> =\
<nolimitsoya> xfce user
<hope13> dang lol
<nolimitsoya> ken, of course it can.
<moosa> get that fish off my screen X(
<ken> nolimitsoya: So if the journal is incomplete wouldn't ubuntu have to update it? And i have to sit there like a foolish punk waiting for it to scan my 160GB drive?
<FirstStrike> nolimitsoya: it just makes a fish swim around on your desktop
<nolimitsoya> ken, no it shouldnt
<brainiac_ghost> ken: not neccaserilly
<nolimitsoya> ken, as i said, ext3 can be mounted as ext2, and then the journal is just disregarded. the journal is just a list of operations. it doesnt have to be complete
<brainiac_ghost> ken: i think it is because a journal is just a recovery measure if the write *fails* which if windows syncs and unmounts then it won't
<ken> nolimitsoya: brainiac_ghost: 1)You agree that when writing from Windows the journal is incomplete, so when is the journal completed?
<nolimitsoya> ken, not incomplete, disregarded. it doesnt have to be completed
* FirstStrike hands nolimitsoya a pick axe
<FirstStrike> running into the brick wall doesn't seem to be working on him
<brainiac_ghost> ken: a journal is a list of operations in order, if there are operations but it isn't liosted then it is still done, and they don't bother to list it
<ken> nolimitsoya: So you speak out of personal experience that using that Windows driver doesn;t in any way cause fsck, or other ill-effects?
<midgetg0at> "* /usr/sbin/apache is not executable, not starting/reloading... [fail] " whats that about? trying to get a little dev server setup
<FirstStrike> ken: I use ext2ifs all the time with no hitches.
<nolimitsoya> ken, a journal is a place where the fs writes stuff like 'im going to do <this>' and 'now ive done <that>'. if the journal says 'im going to do <this> <there>' but there is no corresponding 'ive done <that> <there>' the fs will assume all data in that area is bust. its doesnt hur if there is no journal for some operations. it will just not be seen
<nolimitsoya> ken, wikipeda will probably help you understand journaling better than i can with limited time in an irc channel, but thats the breakdown
<nolimitsoya> ken, the journal doesnt have to be complete
<ken> nolimitsoya: I understand, thanks for the effort, i really appreciate it
<ken> brainiac_ghost: FirstStrike: Thank you, i appreciate all of y'all's efforts
<y3it221_klce> doubt, why cant we install two applications togeather, why do we need to wait
<nolimitsoya> ken, no problem :)
<brainiac_ghost> ken: NP
<midgetg0at> anyone w/ apache experience? server doestn seem to want to start...
<brainiac_ghost> ken: got nothing better to do this fine christmas
<nolimitsoya> y3it221_klce, im leaping in to thing here, but to install several apps in the same time, just type one after another: sudo apt-get install <app1> <app2> <etc>
<fotoflo> hey all
<nolimitsoya> *things
<ken> nolimitsoya: brainiac_ghost: FirstStrike: Thank you, and have a good day, and HAPPY UBUNT-ing :0
<fotoflo> im having some trouble with a computer that I had trouble with before, and fixed, and is now not working again
<[^Twen^] > hi
<fotoflo> basicly DHCPDISCOVER is failing
<[^Twen^] > is there any "remote-control" system included in ubuntu?
<fotoflo> does anyone have time to help?
<willskills> it's christmas day......... go eat :D
<fotoflo> my router says the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, but my ubuntu box is doing a dhcp discover on 255.255.255.255
<fotoflo> could that be the problem?
<rambo3> so
<fotoflo> and how do i fix it?
<rambo3> fotoflo, man route
<Mihai> i tried to install debian 3.1 rc4 and everything worked fine until I tried to enter in graphic mode
<Mihai> which failled and got the following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38760/
<fotoflo> i think route assumes that i can get to  my router? but when i ping my router i get network unavailable
<Mihai> any suggestions?
<rambo3> and i dont think there is enything to fix there
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, then you probably didnt get a dhcp lease. is surfing working correctly?
<rambo3> Mihai, wrong channel
<Mihai> sorry
<Mihai> :)
<fotoflo> nothing is working
<fotoflo> I didnt get a dhcp lease, correct
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, then you need to fix it :)
<fotoflo> duh
<fotoflo> thats why im here
<fotoflo> how do i fix it?
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, well, we most likely cant support third party routers. youll have to read the documentation
<fotoflo> btw. every time i start up this box, the NIC thinks its addy is 00;00;00;00;00
<fotoflo> this isnt a router problem
<kitche> fotoflo: that's ipv6 which your rotuer does not use
<fotoflo> no
<kitche> router*
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, how do you know?
<fotoflo> thats a MAC addy
<fotoflo> ifconfig
<moosa> how much easy is debian for beginners?
<nolimitsoya> moosa, none at all
<rambo3> fotoflo, check dmesg for your net nic . it might me fouly or missing some driver
<nolimitsoya> compared to ubuntu, that is...
<kitche> fotoflo: ah ok you said addy that's why I got confused :P
<moosa>  haves more tutorials tho...
<nolimitsoya> moosa, and most of them are valid for ubuntu as well
<fotoflo> err
<Spitfireleet> what is the technical term for built in wi-fi?
<moosa> i wonder if i could find one about tarballs
<fotoflo> i forgot the command to pipe to show a few lines at a time
<nolimitsoya> Spitfireleet, on board wifi?
<nolimitsoya> :)
<kitche> moosa: man tar should give you some examples
<nolimitsoya> moosa, wikipedia is nice
<Lattyware> Merry Christmas All
<fotoflo> dmesg|what  where what is the command to show one page oat a time instead of flooding my term
<fotoflo> ahh
<fotoflo> more
<kitche> or less
<moosa> i wonder if i could run dev-c++ under wine...
<hope13> use emacs
<hope13> without a mouse
<hope13> lol
<Tricore> Hello
<fotoflo> ok, what the heck am i looking for inside this huge dmesg?
<hope13> hi
<Lattyware> You know what would be really pointless? Imagine if you rand Windows... Under VMWare... under Wine!
<hope13> you have too much time lattyware
<hope13> you should try it out
<Lattyware> I have too much free brain power
<Lattyware> :P
<hope13> lol
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, you know what would be realy pointless? imagine if you ran windows... ;)
<Lattyware> lol
<Lattyware> On a side note,
<Lattyware> Does the fact that it takes 6 hours to get 80% through transcoding my music into MP3 show that: a) The Ipod should support OGG b) My CPU is too slow c) I have too much music
<Tricore> How do I change my mouse (trackpoint) sensitivity from command line? I've tried using the GNOME configuration thing for this, but I don't want mouse accelleration, just a MUCH higher sensitivity.
<hope13> ipod sucks imo lol
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, that ipods are vendor lockin crap :)
<Lattyware> Yeah, but there arn't many MP3 players with 80GB of space
<hope13> true
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, there are loads
<Tricore> What about 3rd party firmware?
<nolimitsoya> check out irivier, iaudio and the like
<hope13> wait lol
<nolimitsoya> *-
<nolimitsoya> **-i
<hope13> iriver have a 120 gb
<nolimitsoya> cant type today >_<
<Lattyware> But how much does that cost?
<hope13> their old mother
<hope13> model
<hope13> pretty cheap
<hope13> it's old
<fotoflo> ok i did a dmsg eth0|grep eth0|more
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, less than an ipod
<fotoflo> and there sa lot of crap
<Lattyware> Meh, I have it now, so whatever.
<fotoflo> but basicly i tthink sometyhings messed up
<fotoflo> too many 0's
<hope13> my friend partition the ipod nano and got doom and linux on it
<hope13> lol
<fotoflo> NETDEV WATCHDOG eth0 transmit timed otu
<Tricore> Does anyone know how to change mouse sensitivity without using the GNOME application for it ?
<Lattyware> I'd snap a nano in half :/
<rambo3> otu?
<hope13> aout
<hope13> out
<fotoflo> s/otu/out
<fotoflo> maybe i should just reinstall this bitch
<rambo3> fotoflo, you might search that frase on google .
<Lattyware> I've just realised, I have a Linux PC, an Apple MP3 player, and a Microsoft Keyboard and mouse
<Lattyware> interesting
<fotoflo> "reinstall this bitch"?
<jatt> he
<rambo3> fotoflo,  that or NETDEV WATCHDOG eth0 transmit timed out , witch ever helps
<FirstStrike> logitech keyboard/mouse for me
<FirstStrike> and i have some obscure RCA mp3 player that's not even listed on the RCA website.
<Lattyware> heh
<Lattyware> I like the M$ keyboard and mouse actually
<Lattyware> they work pretty well
<Lattyware> and it's not one of these soft keyboards
<Lattyware> which I cannot type on
<hope13> ms mouse died on me once T_T
<Lattyware> I need to feel when I have pressed a key.
<hope13> 2nd one is dying too
<pucko-> how do I change my grub-config so that "sudo grub-update" wont restore it to the defaults every time?
<Lattyware> The only thing is the mouse's scroll wheel click sucks
<Lattyware> I now press left&right at once.
<Lattyware> which is kinda annoying
<needhel1> When watching videos on YouTube, I get no sound. Why?
<Lattyware> Newest Flash player?
<fotoflo> i think im just gonna reinstall... too many problems
<nn> Lattyware: 9 beta
<rambo3> pucko-, plave outputs above in example . it will update and add new kernel on bottom
<rambo3> plav/place
<Lattyware> don't know then
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, a tip, put your /home on a separate partition if you havent already
<Lattyware> If you were using an old version, that might be it
<pucko-> rambo3: above in what example?
<rambo3> ./boot/hrub/menu.lst
<needhel1> Lattyware: dont know which version Im using, but theres no "update notification" icon on the panel
<kallepersson> Hi there, I've got a problem when I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop. When I select "Start or install Ubuntu", the screen goes black except for a blinking _ in the top left, and nothing happens.
<rambo3> and hrub is new grub
<pucko-> rambo3: oh I see. never mind. thanks.
<nn> hrub?
<Lattyware> needhel1: ... Didn't you say you had 9 beta?
<kallepersson> Anyone got any help for me?
<needhel1> Lattyware: didnt say anything about version
<mojojojo___> hi! my ubunut slows painfully down from time to time. It's Athlon 1800+ so it's not CPU usage. I installed nvidia drivers so it's not that either
<Lattyware> oh, that was someone else... weird
<rambo3> vad?
<mojojojo___> what might be the cause?
<Lattyware> anyway, sorry, I don't know then.
<kitche> mojojojo___: top and see what is causing it
<needhel1> Lattyware: yes must be:p   How do I check which flashplayer version I use?
<nolimitsoya> mojojojo___, use the system monitor to check
<mellowtrax> Hi a newbie to ubuntu, I have a simple question someone might be able to answer, I have the live dvd of 6.1 running and my wireless picks up, but when i install, no wireless, what am i doing wrong?
<Lattyware> needhel1: Not all that sure, sorry, I'm not that knowledgeable. yet. :P
<hc> mellowtrax: any encryption?
<rambo3> kallepersson, that sound like HD failiure not  ubuntu one ,, do you have any wirking os on that laptop
<mojojojo___> it doesn't show anything unusual. Besides I'm not running many timeconsuming apps besides firefox, I guess
<mellowtrax> no none, i'm not getting the network manager, on install
<kallepersson> rambo, nope. I had winxp before but when I tried to install ubuntu before (5.1 at that moment)
<kallepersson> But it got deleted
<mojojojo___> the most consuming app right now is xmms - and it takes ~20% of cpu usage :/... How come its so big? ?
<vit> hi all :)
<needhel1> When watching videos on YouTube, I get no sound. Why?
<vit> can enybody help ?
<kallepersson> needhel1: perhaps you need to update your flash player
<mojojojo___> needhel1, you have to change firefox config
<rambo3> kallepersson, well it sound like maby win is still there and cd is not booting
<fotoflo> needhel1: you have to reinstall ubuntu
<mojojojo___> anyone?
<vit> where to get a firewall for ubuntu ?
<hc> mellowtrax: okey. open your terminal, and type sudo apt-get install network-manager
<kitche> needhel1: actually your sound is being used by something else probably ESD
<rambo3> mbr that is
<needhel1> fotoflo: ohh... :O Thank you for your assistance
<kallepersson> Well, it shouldn't be since I already reformated the drive before
<mojojojo___> vit get iptables
<hume> hi... how do I  adjust the size of an existing ntfs-partition with win on it when installing ubuntu?
<kallepersson> and its partitioned as well
<kitche> vit: ubuntu has one already to make it easy to configure use firestarter
<mojojojo___> needhel1,  is it when you play music during web surfing?
<needhel1> mojojojo___: which config where in firefox should I look for?
* fotoflo is having a terrible first ubuntu experiacne
<needhel1> kallepersson: I think I have the latest flashplayer... dunno how to check which version I have
<mellowtrax> Can Someone tell me why wireless works on the live DVD but not when you install
<mojojojo___> needhel1, /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<vit> thanks all !
<vit> i'll try
<fotoflo> i installed redhat years ago and everything was much smoother
<needhel1> kitche: how do I make sure nothing else uses the sound? I dont play any mp3's or similar atm
<LinTux> which wireless adaptor will work straight out of the box with Ubuntu?
<mojojojo___> needhel1, change to --> from #FIREFOX_DSP="none" to
<mojojojo___> FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<nn> fotoflo: hardware wasnt nearly so complicated
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, you could try out the latest fedora if you think idd suit you better
<mojojojo___> needhel1, this helped for me
<rambo3> kallepersson, and there is no mbr ? check if ubuntu cd is valid
<kallepersson> rambo3: , what is mbr?
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, my guess is youd have the very same problems, plus a trip to dependency hell :)
<nn> fotoflo: also, all the hotplug and everything for clueless windows freaks has ruined the *nix experience
<mojojojo___> soooo, anyone can tell me why my xmms takes bloody 20% of CPU?
<fotoflo> i just have a simple everything-on-board motherboard
<kallepersson> Rambo3: a "loader" with the ubuntu logo shows up if i select another screen resolution
* nn misses the old days of pnpdump > /etc/isapnp.conf; emacs /etc/isapnp.conf; isapnp /etc/isapnp.conf
<LinTux>  which wireless adaptor will work straight out of the box with Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, those arent simple in the lease
<nolimitsoya> *least
<kitche> LinTux: there is many
<nolimitsoya> LinTux, check the wifi documentation
<vit> is there anybody from moldova?
<nn> LinTux: i've had good experience with linksys products
<LinTux> cheers
<fotoflo> everything (actully im only having trouble with my NIC) seemed to work from the live-cd
<needhel1> mojojojo___: changed the config, closed down firefox and started it again. No difference - still no sound
<nn> fotoflo: what nic?
<fotoflo> on board
<fotoflo> 100bt
<mellowtrax> Fotoflo, me too, wireless works from live but not when i install 6.1
<fotoflo> mine is just plain old 100BT
<nolimitsoya> mellowtrax, fotoflo, you should file bugreports
<mellowtrax> how?
<fotoflo> i cant get online
<fotoflo> how can i file a bug report
<kenshin> I have a problem with CUPS, it locks up my whole system when I try to add a new printer, or when I run lpinfo -v ... can anyone give me a hand with it?
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, you are now ;)
<fotoflo> duh
<fotoflo> 2 computers
<mellowtrax> i'm on via live disk
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, point being...?
<mellowtrax> h#ubuntuow do i report a bug?
<mojojojo___> needhel1, that as far as I am able to help, sorry
<nightfreak> anyone using a vodfone datacard?
<nolimitsoya> !bugs | fotoflo mellowtrax
<ubotu> fotoflo mellowtrax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<fotoflo> i cant copy any kind of dumps from that computer
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, get a floppy
<kitche> or a usb drive
<fotoflo> dont have a floppy drive
<nn> fotoflo: what's dmesg|grep eth say?
<needhel1> mojojojo___: k
<mellowtrax> thanks will look into it.
<kitche> I use my 512mb usb to transfer stuff between my two computers
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, then burn a disc or use a usb flash drive
<fotoflo> nn: about 1000 lines
<nn> fotoflo: Oie
<nn> fotoflo: duplicates or very different?
<fotoflo> i think theyre dups
<fotoflo> the main thing i got from it was ETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<nn> fotoflo: on an off attempt, try dmesg|grep eth|head -n 1
<nn> root@joseph:/mnt/etc# dmesg|grep eth|head -n 1
<nn> [17179600.584000]  eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1e500, 00:e0:c5:54:1d:d5, IRQ 11.
<nn> root@joseph:/mnt/etc# dmesg|grep eth|head -n 1
<nn> [17179600.584000]  eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1e500, 00:e0:c5:54:1d:d5, IRQ 11.
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, watchdog is an iptables firewall for kubuntu. start by disbling it
<vit> world ... what to do if my screen is 5 mm to the right ... when starts ubuntu - eror on screen resolution ?!!!
<nn> acck
<barosl> what program is useful for manaing boot services?
<nn> nolimitsoya: no, that's a driver issue
<fotoflo> why all this on a fresh install just to get ethernet working
<nn> nolimitsoya: seems to be a chipset bug
<nn> fotoflo: buggy ethernet chipset
<b0red> hi. what iso file do i need to download for intel core2 duo which is 64bits and not AMD64iso?
<fotoflo> no problems from windows
<nolimitsoya> nn, i cant match that to things working in the live environment
<nn> nolimitsoya: Different driver maybe being loaded
<vit> :'(
<nn> nolimitsoya: there's a good possibility it's a tulip or ne2k clone
<vit> >:(
<nolimitsoya> nn, that might be the case, but id start with the simple and obvious before going exotic...
<fotoflo> nn hold on
<vit> }:(
<nolimitsoya> vit, ?
<b0red> hi. what iso file do i need to download for intel core2 duo which is 64bits and not AMD64iso?
<vit> please help
<nn> nolimitsoya: NETDEV WATCHDOG timeouts are usually buggy chipsets
<cableroy> i got problem with getting my nvidia card to do 1600x1200 when i installed ubuntu and ran the nv it did 1600x1200, any suggestions_
<cableroy> ?
<nolimitsoya> vit, with what? i havent even seen you question, and typing angry smileys wont put people in a helping and friendly mood
<vit> what to do if my screen is 5 mm to the right ... when starts ubuntu - eror on screen resolution ?!!!
<vit> nn acck
<nn> fotoflo: lspci|grep Ethernet should work as well
<vit> :|
<LinTux> How do I uninstall Samba in Terminal
<Linuturk> Merry Christmas
<nolimitsoya> vit, reconfigure you xorg for starters
<mass> Hello here
<nn> vit: See those little knobs on your screen?
<nn> vit: probably on the bottom edge
<fotoflo> nn: ok so i just booted up again
<nn> vit: In some cases, replaced by a set of push-buttons
<fotoflo> nn: my NIC addy is 00-00-00-00-00
<moosa> did DeagsDoesLinux   play wurm yet?
<nn> fotoflo: lspci|grep Ethernet
<kitche> b0red: the amd64 is the only instalelr for x86_64 machines
<nn> if it's a pci card, lsusb|grep Ethernet if usb, and if it's isa,  i have no idea nowadays :)
<fotoflo> Realtek
<fotoflo> ehternet card
<b0red> kitche, but why does it say for AMD64? i have intel core2 duo which is 64bits too!
<fotoflo> err controller (no card)
<nn> fotoflo: is there a model #? like rtl8139, etc
<silox> Im having probem to mount my external lan drive, cananyone help me?
<mass> Are there french here please ?
<fotoflo> RTL8319
<kitche> b0red: because amd came out with x86_64 first it's just a generic term
<nolimitsoya> b0red, intels 64bit desktop is an amd clone
<fotoflo> eer 8139
<nn> fotoflo: Aha.
<fotoflo> exactly
<LinTux>  How do I uninstall Samba in Terminal
<nolimitsoya> b0red, intels own it64 arch was a great failure :)
<nn> fotoflo: There's a few busted drivers for that card
<kitche> LinTux: sudo apt-get --purge remove samba
<nn> fotoflo: but there are driver workarounds
<b0red> nolimitsoya, but core2 is 64bits right?
<[^Twen^] > Where do I find vino, and how do I set it up?
<nolimitsoya> b0red, yes, the amd kind
<b0red> hmm.
<fotoflo> ughh
<fotoflo> so what do i have to do
<mass> I have a problem with mu ubuntu boot, can anyone help me please ?
<nn> fotoflo: Hang on a sec
<nolimitsoya> !helpme | mass
<ubotu> mass: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nn> fotoflo: lemme look at the driver options in modern kernels
<LinTux> Thanks, lots of help, best thing I did was dump Microsoft
<mass> ok, first, i'm french, excuse my english
<silox> i cant mount a smb share, it youst comes a lot of ??? files in the mount folder... need help :)
<mass> when i try toi boot on ubuntu i have this message : can't access to tty :s
<fotoflo> hah, i thought there were all these other problems - but this is it!
<nn> nolimitsoya: i for some reason suspected it was an old realtek
<nolimitsoya> nn, and right you where :)
<nn> fotoflo: just a buggy chipset on your card
<nn> fotoflo: just trying to see what the driver nowadays is called
* nn does a 'make menuconfig'
<fotoflo> k
<nolimitsoya> mass, did you install the right fonts?
<ken> How many primary partitions can i have?
<nn> on a machine somewhere 700 miles from him :)
<kitche> ken: 4
<nn> Oh yea, anyone seen that 'thing' at wal-mart? It's a kiddy computer running iirc Mitux linux or something like that
<ken> What if i have more than 4 primary partitions? What will happen?
<Lattyware> ken: You can't
<kitche> ken: well you can't have more then 4 primary partitions on a hard drive
<b0red> nolimitsoya, what file do i need to download for laptop intel core2 cpu?
<mass> nolimitsoya, the right font of ? i begin on linux, yesterday, my ubuntu boot properly, but today i have this message, and i don't install anything yesterday, i don't understand
<nn> fotoflo: 8139cp, 8139too, tulip, and a few others, :)
<nolimitsoya> b0red, id suggest the 386 image, since it has less issues
<ken> kitche: Lattyware: Can i have more than 4 partitions if i have two seperate HDDs? Is it that one HDD can only have 4 and the 4, or is it a total of 4, howmanysoever HDDs you have?
<kitche> ken: 4 on each hard drive
<b0red> nolimitsoya, this one? ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso but it says desktop not laptop
<nn> fotoflo: probably 8139too or tulip
<nolimitsoya> mass, then id say you did an unclean shutdown and lost something.
<fotoflo> whats that? the busted realtek chipsets?
<vit> nolimitsoya: where to find ?
<nolimitsoya> b0red, nope, the -desktop-386
<nolimitsoya> vit, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vit> i could not fint this
<ken> kitche: So if i have two HDDs i can have 8 primary partitions safely, right?
<kitche> ken: yes
<ken> kitche: Thank you, have a nice day.
<b0red> nolimitsoya, but where does it say 64bit in ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<mass> nolimitsoya, ok, and how can i know what i have lost ?
<nolimitsoya> ken, you can always use logical partitions if you want more
<ken> Happy UBUNT-ing to everyone
<nolimitsoya> b0red, it doesnt. thats what i just sayd
<nolimitsoya> mass, i have no clue :)
<ken> nolimitsoya: But if i have two HDDs i can have 8 primary partitions safely, so than theres no need for any logical-partitioning
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<kitche> b0red: you want x86_64 then get the amd64.iso but there is a lot of problems with x86_64 in Linux right now software wise
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<kitche> !ops
<b0red> nolimitsoya, huh? but i have core2 64bits.. i wanna make use of 64bits ubuntu :S
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<DieM> Freee Money Click Site --- www.MoneyKazan.Com
<nolimitsoya> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DieM!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<b0red> .hmm.
<nolimitsoya> mass, you could get the alternate cd and do a repair install
<mass> nolimitsoya, arf lol, i have this another message : can't mount filesystem /sbin/init
<elysium444> How to install wine in ubuntu 6.10 AMD64???
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rob kline n=rgrre@85.103.76.233 please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kitche> b0red: do you watch Youtube alot?
<nolimitsoya> mass, do the repair
<b0red> no
<vit> permission denied
<ken> Good bye
<mass> nolimitsoya, ok i will try, i do the repair on booting on a live cd ?
<nolimitsoya> b0red, then get the amd64, but be aware that there are issues and not many packages
<fotoflo> nn?
<vit> nolimitsoya: permission denied
<nolimitsoya> mass, no i said get the alternate
<elysium444> How to install wine in ubuntu 6.10 AMD64???
<nn> fotoflo: yea?
<nolimitsoya> vit, do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nolimitsoya> elysium444, sudo apt-get install wine
<vit>  what is that ?
<nolimitsoya> vit, a line to cut and paste into a terminal
<b0red> nolimitsoya, but there are alot of packages for 32bits no? i'd still be able to run 32bits apps on 64bits..
<elysium444> nolimitsoya: I cant do that on ubuntu amd64
<jengc0il> hi nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> b0red, not without some headache
<vit> thanks !
* jengc0il have problem to install LAMP
<kitche> b0red: you will have to have a multilib system which can be a pain
<nolimitsoya> elysium444, realy? thats sad...
<elysium444> yes
<fotoflo> nn: you said you were going to look up a workaround?
<needhel1> While trying to install a Windows PC-game (using wine), installing from CD1 works fine, but when it asks for CD2 and I switch to CD2, the installer doesnt seems to detect that I changed discs. How can I install this game without leaving ubuntu ?
<JAnYou> Has anyone ever installed ns-2 under Ubuntu-2.6.20 sucessfully? I am trying to install ns-2, but I fail.
<mass> nolimitsoya, hum sorry, i don't understand, the alternate ? :o
<nolimitsoya> elysium444, then buidl from source
<b0red> kitche, ok so i install 32bit ubuntu and not 64? tis better?
<nolimitsoya> !alternate | mass
<ubotu> mass: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<elysium444> nolimitsoya: I tried to build from source but I got errors
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody uses a GSM Bluetooth phone manager worth recommending?
<nolimitsoya> elysium444, what errors?
<nn> fotoflo: yea, 8139too or tulip driver is proper driver
<kitche> b0red: yes right now it is since x86_64 doesn't really have a lot of software anyways
<nn> nolimitsoya: is there a /proc entry showing what driver is loaded for say 'eth0'?
<b0red> kitche, so same talk applies for AMD..
<mass> nolimitsoya, ubotu, ok i ty to do an upgrade since a live cd ?
<nolimitsoya> nn, should be. i havent a clue as the where though :)
<elysium444> this is the end of the log
<elysium444> region.o     version.res   -o gdi32.dll.so  -ladvapi32 -lkernel32 -lntdll  /usr/lib/libsicuuc.a /usr/lib/libsicudata.a -lstdc++ -lgcc_s  ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a
<elysium444> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao): relocation R_X86_64_32S against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<elysium444> /usr/lib/libsicuuc.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<elysium444> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<elysium444> winegcc: x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc failed.
<elysium444> make[3] : *** [gdi32.dll.so]  Error 2
<elysium444> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/elysium444/wine-0.9.28~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10/dlls/gdi32'
<elysium444> make[2] : *** [gdi32]  Error 2
<elysium444> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/elysium444/wine-0.9.28~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10/dlls'
<nn> nolimitsoya: heh i've not touched linux until recently for over 2 years
<elysium444> make[1] : *** [dlls]  Error 2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elysium444> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/elysium444/wine-0.9.28~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10'
<nolimitsoya> mass, ubotu is a bot. get the alternate, and choose the rescue option during boot
<kitche> b0red: people tend to like i386 anyways right now in Linux
<fotoflo> nn: and how do i install that?
<nolimitsoya> nn, i just began last year :)
<Hobbsee> !paste > elysium444
<Hobbsee> !paste > elysium444
<Hobbsee> !paste | elysium444
<ubotu> elysium444: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elysium444> any I diea
<nn> fotoflo: should already be on there, just trying to see how to see what driver is currently loaded for your card
<Hobbsee> elysium444: please dont paste in here.
<elysium444> sorry
<elysium444> i didnt know
<mass> nolimitsoya, lol ok thanks, i will try ! if i found :p
<elysium444> I dont use chat a lot
<nn> fotoflo: it's been at least 2 years since i really used linux, was running FreeBSD for several years
<Hobbsee> elysium444: OK.  type /topic, and hit enter, then you can read the topic for the room
<nolimitsoya> mass, its on the website, same place as the desktop image
<fotoflo> nn: its been about 9 for me :-(
<ken> I want to mount a 5GB FAT32 partition (which is for sharing data b/w win-linux), what should be a prospective mount point?
<mass> nolimitsoya, ok i go on the website
<fotoflo> I had redhat running on my 486dx2-66
<nolimitsoya> ken, any empty dir you want
<kitche> ken: /media/share perhaps
<fotoflo> when i was a 15 year old kid living in my moms basement
<nolimitsoya> ken, i suggest making a symlink in your home for easy access
<ken> nolimitsoya: kitche /media/share, thats good!
<needhel1> While trying to install a Windows PC-game (using wine), installing from CD1 works fine, but when it asks for CD2 and I switch to CD2, the installer doesnt seems to detect that I changed discs. How can I install this game without leaving ubuntu ?
<kitche> ken: I try to name mounts for what they are for it's easier to remember
<b0red> kitche, im disappointed about ubuntu and 64bits
<b0red> kitche, seems a lack of 64bits support
<kitche> b0red: it's like that even for windows
<nolimitsoya> b0red, get on the packaging team and start compiling packages then :)
<ken> nolimitsoya: If i get to using ubuntu comfortably, and learn navigating the complexities of linux, than i will come and ask you of how to set up a symlink/samba/whatever. Right now i am plain old pissed off, due to the number of new things i have to learn to simply make a OS function :(
<kitche> b0red: Windows doesn't even have true x86_64 bit support
<nolimitsoya> ken, symlinks can be made with -ls -s
<nn> fotoflo: hang on, still looking at driver choices for that card :)
<b0red> kitche, windows vista will have it no
<nn> fotoflo: there's several drivers covering that chipset and it's various busted clones
<ken> nolimitsoya: OK you mean 'shortcuts'?
<nolimitsoya> ken, making one in each users home will make accessing the share cery easy :)
<nolimitsoya> ken, sort of, yes
<kitche> b0red: the kernel will be x86_64 but the software probably won't be
<theblue> ken: When you started using Windows, you probably felt the same way you do now.
<kitche> ken: it's ln -s not ls -s
<nolimitsoya> oops... silly me :/
<ken> nolimitsoya: Thank you and have a nice day (how many-'TH' time am i saying that to you today?)
<b0red> kitche, but you can always run 32bits app on 64bit cpu.. it's just an advantage you have this additional 64bits support option... so i dont see any problems..
<mass> nolimitsoya, the recovery mode give me same message :s
<ken> kitche: Help muchy appreciated
<fotoflo> nn:chillin, checking out synaptic
<ken> theblue: theres no need for me to pass through that experience again
<nolimitsoya> mass, the recovery option from the cd boot, not the harddisk boot
<ken> but other than that HAPPY UBUNT-ing
<nolimitsoya> ken, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symlink
<vit> nolimitsoya, I configured my gforce 2 mx 400 .... but it asks for keyboarfd ... how to cancel ?
<kitche> b0red: yes but with Linux you have to install x86 libs to make the x86 programs to run which will make your system double in size
<theblue> "happy ubunt-ing"?
<nolimitsoya> vit, just go through that bit too
<vit> okdoki
<obstfliege> I have problems with my consoles (STRG+ALT+F*). I just see colorful stripes. i guess it is because of my ATI Mobility radeon X700. do you know how i can fix it?
<nn> fotoflo: it's 8139too, rtl8139, or ne2k-pci seem to be the choices on 2.6.x for that card
<mass> nolimitsoya, ah ok sorry, i try again
<afief> I have given Network Manager a WEP key to connect to my network, apparently the key was wrong and i am not asked for a new one. how can i fix that?
<elysium444> nolimitsoya:somebody did do a package for the amd64 wine here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297280&highlight=wine+amd64
<POVaddct> obstfliege: are you using the closed source ati driver (fglrx)?
<fotoflo> nn: ok, and where do i find/how do i install these things?
<fotoflo> if i have no network
<needhel1> While trying to install a Windows PC-game (using wine), installing from CD1 works fine, but when it asks for CD2 and I switch to CD2, the installer doesnt seems to detect that I changed discs. How can I install this game without leaving ubuntu ?
<obstfliege> POVaddct: yes fglrx
<POVaddct> obstfliege: and what type of text console do you use? 80x25 vga or any type of framebuffer?
<nn> fotoflo: they come with the kernel modules already installed
<fotoflo> how do i switch them on?
<nn> fotoflo: i've forgotten, however, how to check what module an ethernet device is using ;\
<obstfliege> POVaddct: where can i see that? i dont know
<vit> nolimitsoya, how to go back ?
<POVaddct> obstfliege: cat /proc/fb
<nolimitsoya> vit, from where?
<vit> from configuring
<afief> how do you remove a WEP key that Network Manager saves?
<nolimitsoya> vit, it exits when you are through
<vit> ... ok ...
<obstfliege> POVaddct: the file is empty
<POVaddct> obstfliege: then you have 80x25 vga
<obstfliege> POVaddct: ok
<POVaddct> obstfliege: are you familiar with putting kernel boot parameter in the grub config file?
<obstfliege> POVaddct: no i am very new to linux. i am working for a month on it as desktop system
<vit> nolimitsoya , :( no change
<nolimitsoya> vit, did you reboot?
<POVaddct> obstfliege: do you mind taking this to a separate channel? dann koennen wir deutsch reden
<vit> min
<obstfliege> POVaddct: nice
<afief> How do you remove a WEP key that Network Manager saves?
<POVaddct> obstfliege: /join #povhelps
<fotoflo> nn: maybe i should just go to the market and buy a new NIC?
<rapha> Hi all!
<theblue> Where would I go to make a suggestion for Ubuntu
<theblue> ?
<nn> fotoflo: that's one solution to it :P
<rapha> What's a good Weblog for inexperienced users?
<theblue> rapha: to create one or to read one?
<rapha> (i.e., Wordpress, Movable Type, ...?)
<nn> fotoflo: but im sure there's a way to see which module owns a device, i just cant remember it
<fotoflo> nn: when i do that, will ubuntu recoginize the new card automaticly?
<nn> fotoflo: yea, via hotplug
<rapha> To create posts theblue. It's for my cousin, I won't have problems setting it up but it has to be easy to do posts, especially picture posts.
<theblue> rapha: I've tried wordpress, but if you're really a new user, Blogger?
<rapha> theblue: Nah, we want it on my server.
<DarKray> Bonjour
<rapha> theblue: The killer feature would be "easy image uploads"
* theblue thinks Blogger can upload posts to another server.
<nn> hmm i need to be able to photoblog from my phone too
* theblue thinks...
<rapha> theblue: or how does it work with Wordpress if that's what you're using?
<fotoflo> <nn> fotoflo: but im sure there's a way to see which module owns a device, i just cant remember it
<fotoflo> anyone here know?
<LinTux> How do I instal Ndiswrapper in terminal
<vit> no changes
<vit> :|
<theblue> rapha: I really haven't used Wordpress much at all, honestly.
<nn> fotoflo: im still poking around, in fbsd you could tell by the device name (no eth0 there)
<[^Twen^] > does anyone know which port vino is using?
<needhel1> Need help installing a Windows game! While trying to install a Windows PC-game (using wine), installing from CD1 works fine, but when it asks for CD2 and I switch to CD2, the installer doesnt seems to detect that I changed discs. How can I install this game without leaving ubuntu ?
<afief> How do you define how long a wireless driver will wait before it times out?
<mass> nolimitsoya, sorry, i don't find the rescue option, i try with a dapper install cd and an edgy live cd :sok
<nolimitsoya> mass, no live cd. get the alternate edgy cd
<nolimitsoya> mass, http://ftp.u-picardie.fr/mirror/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<kpel> hello
<mass> nolimitsoya, thanks, i download it !
<wkerzend> emun: there?
<nolimitsoya> mass, you are from france, right?
<mass> nolimitsoya, yes
<angelus> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nolimitsoya> good.i just wanted to make sure i gave you the right link
<haxality> hey
<mass> yes i have a good download rate :)
<nolimitsoya> *844 'hi' floods the channel*
<haxality> I understand that it's christmas and all, but does anyone know how to get a USB hard drive to mount automagically when it's plugged in?
<nolimitsoya> haxality, it should do that automaticaly
<haxality> (using fluxbox)
<nolimitsoya> haxality, check /media
<haxality> I can only get it to automount when I run nautilus from the command line
<mass> nolimitsoya, this cd is a special cd with repair mode ? i installed my edgy with the live cd directly
<haxality> oh!
<haxality> there it is!
<haxality> haha
<haxality> it was waiting for you to say something, nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> mass, yes its a special cd
<rapha> theblue: nm then, I'll just install it and see how it goes :)
<nolimitsoya> haxality, how is that?
<mass> ok
<haxality> joking :)
<nolimitsoya> haxality, do i know you?
<totall_6_7> Merry Christmas!!
<haxality> no, was just trying to be grateful/kind
<haxality> won't let it happen again :P
<nolimitsoya> :P
<nolimitsoya> sorry, i got you wrong :)
<haxality> heh
<haxality> its ok
<fotoflo> how do i change my subnet mask?
<nolimitsoya> thought you ment you recogniced me, and i didnt so i asked
<nolimitsoya> :)
<haxality> ahhh ok
<haxality> haha
<haxality> well, cheers
<muzik> hey peeps, ok i installed windows, then ubuntu, only problem is, bios doesnt detect grub, when i put the win cd back in and select boot from hdd, the bootloader comes up. so in short, how can i set the MBR to the boot partition in my installation
<nolimitsoya> !grub | muzik
<ubotu> muzik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theblue> rapha: Best of luck to you.
<mass> nolimitsoya, i see on forum that this problem can be a conflict between ext3 and minix(?) type file, if try their solution, but don't works for me :s
<cableroy> How can i set modes for screen with nvidia? i don't get the resolution i want
<nolimitsoya> cableroy, xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> same way as any other graphics driver
<cableroy> nolimitsoya: yes, but that does not work
<nolimitsoya> cableroy, then your drivers probably arent loading correctly
<JAnYou> [help] When I install package tcl8.4 through synaptic manager, it usally doesn't install the source files? How can I configure synaptic so it can also install the source files as well as the binary files?
<vit> nolimitsoya, no changes
<kitche> JAnYou: just install the -dev packages also
<nolimitsoya> JAnYou, you can also use the 'apt-get source' command to get the source package
<needhel1> Need help installing a Windows game! While trying to install a Windows PC-game (using wine), installing from CD1 works fine, but when it asks for CD2 and I switch to CD2, the installer doesnt seems to detect that I changed discs. How can I install this game without leaving ubuntu ?
<haxality> ok. I know I just claimed that it was working, but it disappeared after I suspend/resumed my computer
<vit> what to do to make myself a good linuxoid 8|
<haxality> vit: read everything you can possibly find about it
<nolimitsoya> vit, tatoo tux on your forehead
<vit> :D
<vit> ))
<odnigman> hi
<matteo> huhuu
<nolimitsoya> !hi | odnigman
<ubotu> odnigman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dana> hi all
<odnigman> tnks
<dana> need help, i need more repos
<odnigman> my firt time
<matteo> mount /dev/sda1    why wrong
<nolimitsoya> !easysource | dana
<ubotu> dana: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nolimitsoya> matteo, you need a mountpoint and a filesystem type
<nolimitsoya> matteo, read up in 'man mount'
<cableroy> nolimitsoya: i can't see any error in my log, but Not useing mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name) and Validated modes for display device DFP-0
<matteo> but i's an Usb key
<POVaddct> matteo: or just the mountpoint, but then it has to be an fstab entry
<nolimitsoya> matteo, and why would that matter?
<vit> why there isn't any wizzards in ubuntu ?
<matteo> I havent got automounter
<nolimitsoya> vit, there are loads
<JAnYou> Thx kitche, nolimitsoya for your reply.
<matteo> whit
<vit> loads ?
<nolimitsoya> vit, very many :)
<vit> where ?
<odnigman> i need help for program install
<matteo> fuxbox dextop
<nolimitsoya> vit, all over. what are you looking for?
<fotoflo> hey nn, if you find anything /msg me, ok?
<vit> how to install sth
<matteo> how can I mount an USB key
<matteo> ????
<nolimitsoya> matteo, to mount, just insert and navigate /media. to mount manualy, you need mountpoint and filesystem type
<vit> where to get progs for staff from xp
<haxality> nolimitsoya: do you have any idea why the drive wouldn't be mounting automatically?
<nolimitsoya> haxality, nope
<haxality> ok
<vit> i know well xp but linux is strange to me
<haxality> just wanted to see if it was a common problem or something, heh
<nolimitsoya> haxality, perhaps it shut down when you suspended
<obstfliege> POVaddct: DANKE! es geht!
<POVaddct> matteo: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<POVaddct> obstfliege: cool
<haxality> it's on now, though
<crowley1027> I have a lexar drive, and apparently it is a read-only drive.
<crowley1027> how do i change that
<nolimitsoya> haxality, try restarting it. or make an fstab entry...
<haxality> ok
<haxality> thanks for the help
<matteo> but in /media there isnt any USB key
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, chmod/chroot, mount rw, and all the rest...
<crowley1027> i don't know "all the rest"
<nolimitsoya> *chown
<nolimitsoya> not chroot...
<vit> well ... i'm going in windows  :T
<cableroy> argh damn nvidia driver
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, 'till you figure out whats wrong, there cant be any straight awnsers :)
<crowley1027> can you walk me thru this?  M$ Guru, linux noob.
<odnigman> you know a bluesnarfer?
<cableroy> where can i find howto for setting up the xorg.conf with nvidia? the mode lines and everything
<crowley1027> fresh switch
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: what should i do first?
<dana> nolimitsoya i still cannot install mplayer
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, what sort of device is it?
<crowley1027> lexar USB flash drive
<vit> thanks ... by all
<angelus> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nolimitsoya> dana, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, chmod the mountpoint
<odnigman> i cannot install bluesnarfer.. you know?
<crowley1027> how do i do that
<rebecca> lol @ vit
<dana> nolimitsoya mplayer is not available in my repo
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how do i do that?
<matteo> please whit KDE automuonter run but in fluxbox not
<matteo> why?????
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, chmod 777 /<path>
<crowley1027> whats the path to it?  :'(
<nolimitsoya> dana, its in universe
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: i think mplayer is in multiverse
<matteo> I'm new
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, /media/<something>, most likely
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, whats proprietary about it?
<nolimitsoya> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: there are some license issues
<nolimitsoya> hm... youre right POVaddct... why is it in there?
<nolimitsoya> ok
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: chmod: changing permissions of '/media/LEXAR': Read-only file system
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: not with mplayer itself but with some codecs that are built-it
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, aha
<matteo> why in KDE automounter run but in flubox not someone can help me????
<matteo> *fluxbox
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, umount first. reformat it if its some strange arcane filesystem
<crowley1027> how do i unmount?
<dana> nolimitsoya could you not copy paste my your source.list ?
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: the mplayer authors dont care about that but debian/ubuntu developers are very picky about licenses
<nolimitsoya> dana, yes just wait a moment :)
<dana> ok
<nn> crowley1027: umount /dev/whatever or umount /mountpoint
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, 'sudo umount /<path>'
<raghu206> when i click on link having mms protocol totem opens to play but says cannot play :((
<pucko-> matteo: I'm not sure kde use automount, I think it handles it on it's own.
<crowley1027> sudo unmount /media/LEXAR
<crowley1027> oops
<crowley1027> haha
<POVaddct> matteo: i already told you: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<crowley1027> sudo: unmount: command not found
<crowley1027> ok
<POVaddct> it is umount, not unmount
<crowley1027> now
<crowley1027> now what
<fotoflo> i am running a realtek 8139 NIC and apprently there are driver issues with this card in ubuntu - how do i see which driver i have loaded and then change to a diffrent driver?
<dana> how can i config my system ?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: lsmod | grep 8139
<dana> nautilus and all other packager running on my system ?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<nolimitsoya> dana, http://pastebin.com/844662
<haxality> ok, one FINAL FINAL question. how can I check which /dev/ device my hard drive is under?
<nolimitsoya> haxality, fdisk -l
<haxality> thank you
<nolimitsoya> haxality, gparted can also help you out, if you prefer gui
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: i'm confused
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, how so?
<fotoflo> POV gives me 3 things
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, unmount the drive, and chmod it with 777
<POVaddct> fotoflo: can you pastebin them?
<nolimitsoya> the mount dir, that is...
<fotoflo> no
<fotoflo> i can type them in
<nolimitsoya> !paste | fotoflo
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: can you please help me thru this?  I'm very confused.  I unmounted it, then what
<ubotu> fotoflo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pucko-> fotoflo: lsmod|grep 8139 (think there only are two drivers for that one, 8139cp and 8139too)
<POVaddct> fotoflo: do you see 8139too and 8139cp?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, 'sudo chmod 777 /<path>'
<fotoflo> they are there
<crowley1027> ok
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: done
<wkerzend> my ubuntu dapper is having troubles: it doesnt boot, with grub error 15, there are several instructions on the internet but all of them require me to get access to the boot partition: I have a edgy disc does this have a rescue kernel
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, mount and try it out again
<fotoflo> and theres a number 24832 and 29056 followed by 0 on both lines
<fotoflo> and then there is mii
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how do i mount?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, normaly, they should be accessible without this hassle...
<POVaddct> pucko-: i have seen ubuntu loading both drivers in an older notebook. it seemed that the 8139too driver won.
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, 'sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<device> /<path>
<fotoflo> mii says   mii 6912 2 8139cp 8139too
<crowley1027> filesystem?
<dana> nolimitsoya what the name of the package that allows me to edit my click right menu so i can have the (delete) option in it ?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: so ubuntu loaded both drivers there. not so good.
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, yes, youll need to know the filesystem type of the device. most likely vfat
<relachs> i need help with the first lvl in zelda
<POVaddct> fotoflo: what kind of network problem do you have with the card?
<fotoflo> pov: so i need to unload one
<nolimitsoya> dana, i have no idea. i dont use gnome. shouldnt that be in the nautilus configurations?
<haxality> ok, I lied. gparted is telling me it can't read my hard drive and says something about a plugin
<haxality> it's formatted as FAT32, could that cause a problem?
<fotoflo> pov: it thinks the MAC is 0, and when i manually change the mac, i still cant get a dhcp
<nolimitsoya> haxality, it shouldnt
<haxality> ok. hmm.
<dana> nolimitsoya sounds like :)
<fotoflo> should i unload one of those driverS? maybe two drivers causes a conflict?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: what type of computer is that? in my barebone, i had to give kernel boot parameter "noapic" to get the 8139 working.
<crowley1027> sudo mount -t vfat /media/LEXAR
<cmweb> I started my computer with the live cd, went into safe graphics mode and for some reason it hangs at power managment and then displays a message saying  "Uncompressing Linux.....Ok, Booting the kernel" Thats where it is right now any one got any ideas as to why it did that so i can try and fix
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: sudo mount -t vfat /media/LEXAR
<fotoflo> its a barebone
<mass> nolimitsoya, it s me with my boot problem, i have this message : 'target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/int' when i try to boot, and when i see i this dir with a live cd, i don't find the file 'init', what is this file ? (the download is at 92% :) )
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, you forgot the device path
<mass> nolimitsoya, (/sbin/init )
<fotoflo> whats that mean? noapic?
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how should i write it
<nolimitsoya> !init | mass
<ubotu> mass: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<raghu206> cmweb, try booting with acpi=off
<pucko-> I just resized my swap-partition and now ubuntu suddenly wont mount swap. 'swapon -a' says "cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/<lots of numbers>". how do I change it to the correct uuid number?
<cmweb> raghu206: where is that setting
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, something like 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usbdrive' (make sure the dir exists
<raghu206> in the list u have f6 as other options
<raghu206> go to that and type at the end acpi=off
<bitmvnch> anyone here using an intel macintosh? i had Edgy going the other day, but then installed Boot Camp in hopes that it would configure the BIOS extensions needed for video acceleration on EFI machines in GNU/Linux, and now the partitioner portion of edgy install fails to run, even though the partition tool will run out of system menu or somesuch during install. :/
<mass> nolimitsoya, thanks, i look this
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: done
<bitmvnch> if anyone had a hint that might help, i'd be indebted.
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, and is it now writable?
<crowley1027> i think.
<crowley1027> what is the command to delete files?
<crowley1027> in terminal
<raghu206> cmweb, in the list u have f6 as other options
<POVaddct> fotoflo: noapic turns off the advanced programmable interrupt controller (apic)
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, rm or rmdir
<fotoflo> POV: whats that mean? noapic?
<raghu206> cmeme, go to that and type at the end acpi=off
<crowley1027> i want to delete everything
<fotoflo> oh
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, then rm -rf *
<bitmvnch> crowley1027: man rm
<POVaddct> fotoflo: in my case, this did help. it was not a driver issue.
<fotoflo> how do i boot without it?
<fotoflo> its an IRQ misconfig?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: you have to modify the grub config
<POVaddct> fotoflo: adding noapic as kernel parameter
<crowley1027> i don't have the permission to delete the files
<crowley1027> rm
<fotoflo> no idea how to do that
<POVaddct> fotoflo: and if noapic doesnt help, you might rename the module 8139cp.ko to 8139cp.ko.GONE
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, then do the chmod with -R on the mounted drive, or just reformat it
<crowley1027> ??
<nn> fotoflo: now you believe me that 8139 chipset is broken? :)
<crowley1027> can i delete it via the file browser???
<fotoflo> nn: i beleive you that there arent suitable drivers for it
<fotoflo> but it works fine in XP, so i woudlnt call it broken - just poorly supported
<nn> fotoflo: its not that, the chipset is just crappy
<nn> fotoflo: No.. windows just works around the bugs, as the drivers for linux try to
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how do i delete it via File Browser
<fotoflo> ok so how do i do this noapic?
<mkaster> Help please, I have a dwl-g120 usb wireless card. I am using xubuntu. I don't know how to connect to my wireless router using my wireless card, can you help me?
<fotoflo> i did grub config
<Kirtap> I run edgy server and trying to use make manuconfig but I get error msg saying I need ncurses. I have installed all i386 packages listed here but still doesn't work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ncurses&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how do i delete the files via File Browser
<POVaddct> fotoflo: what do you mean by "you did grub config"?
<Kirtap> oops "menuconfig"
<fotoflo> i ran grub config from the termanl
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, you dont, unless you run the filemanager as su
<POVaddct> fotoflo: i didnt say to run grub config
<needhel1> Anyone familar with running Windows games under ubuntu ?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: i was talking about editing the grub config file
<fotoflo> where are they?
<nolimitsoya> fotoflo, /boot/grub
<fotoflo> (thanks for your help btw)
<POVaddct> fotoflo: /boot/grub/menu.lsg
<POVaddct> fotoflo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<POVaddct> fotoflo: you find the boot section at the end of the file. dont mess it up or your system wont boot anymore
<POVaddct> nn: and you are right, realtek makes crappy chipsets
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: READ ONLY FILE SYSTEM!?!?!?!
<crowley1027> Its making me angry
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, what filesystem is it?
<POVaddct> crowley1027: no need to shout
<fotoflo> after "end default options" ?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: yes
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how do i find out
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, fire up gparted
<fotoflo> add the line "no apic" ?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: no
<crowley1027> how
<POVaddct> fotoflo: add noapic (one word) to the existing kernel line
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, 'sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted'
<POVaddct> fotoflo: before root=...
<rickyfingers> crowley: just type "mount" and look at the output
<fotoflo> its after root
<fotoflo> and tehres no equals
<fotoflo> just a tab
<POVaddct> fotoflo: ??
<Captain_Haddock> Does Linux have some kind of dictionary database that I can query?
<fotoflo> err
<fotoflo> oh
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: i'm here
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, good, then select the drive and read what is sas
<nolimitsoya> *says
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: how do i select it?
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: i don't see it.  i see /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, the drop down in the top right corner
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, thats odd...
<fotoflo> it says kernel    /bootvmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash noapic
<crowley1027> dev/hda dev/sda
<Zahrber> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<fotoflo> does that look right?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, sda would be your drive
<POVaddct> fotoflo: better put the noapic before root=...
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, most likely...
<Gosha_> how do i check if i have "Compress::Raw::Zlib" and "IO::Compress::Gzip" installed?
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: fat16
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> save and restart/
<fotoflo> ?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, thats very strange indeed. is the drive writeprotected in any way?
<POVaddct> fotoflo: yes
<crowley1027> idk.
<Gosha_> nick GoshaZ
<cmweb> raghu206: that killed it almost i dad to reboot about 9 times
* fotoflo crosses his fingers
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: you have to guide me through all of this as if i was a robot.  I know nothinggg.
<raghu206> cmweb, did u try with what i have said
<crowley1027> theres a lock next to it
<cmweb> Is their any way of only installing the terminal from the live cd? (the cd 6.06 LTS (ubuntu))
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, is there any sort of switch on the drive to writeprotect it?
<crowley1027> no switch
<Captain_Haddock> hmm aspell appears to be some kinda dictionary..
<crowley1027> i see /dev/sda1  (lock icon)
<cmweb> raghu206: i did
<ariccs> Hello all
<cmweb> raghu206: and it hung untill i reboot it
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, thats because its mounted
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, rightclick it and unmount
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: device is busy???
<fotoflo> well it still thinks the MAC is 0
<POVaddct> fotoflo: hmpf
<ariccs> Ahh the joys of being able to umount by right clicking...
<POVaddct> fotoflo: still both modules 8139too and 8139cp loaded?
<nolimitsoya> then try 'cd ~ && mkdir usb && sudo mount -o user,w -t vfat /dev/sda1 usb' after youve unmounted it. unplug and replug if it wont unmount
<raghu206> cmweb, explain what exactly happening
<ariccs> Oh wait, I don't have a mouse!
<fotoflo> i think so
<POVaddct> ariccs: :)
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: it says the device is busy
<POVaddct> fotoflo: does noapic appear in   cat /proc/cmdline ?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, then unplug and replug
<fotoflo> question, it says 8139cp                                24832    0
<fotoflo> nioe
<fotoflo> nope
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, correction to the last command: user,w should be user,rw
<fotoflo> my question just now was what was the 0
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38763/
<POVaddct> fotoflo: then you edited the wrong part of menu.lst
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38763/
<cmweb> OK right now the cd drive is being a pain in the you know what, I pressed f6 and put in acpi=off and pressed enter and it hung i restarted and then it wouldent detect the cd untill the 9th restart (ive been messing around with the bios to get it to work) it started now and safe mode is highlighted
<fotoflo> i can see that
<jasmuz> Merry Christmas to all
<GoshaZ> "perl -e 'use IO::Compress::Gzip
<crowley1027> its unmounted
<GoshaZ> '"
<POVaddct> fotoflo: 0 is the use count
<GoshaZ> would work to check if it's there right?
<jengc0il> nolimitsoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38763/
<POVaddct> fotoflo: what do you have in the 8139too line? also 0?
<fotoflo> yeah
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: its unmounted
<GoshaZ> "perl -e 'use IO::Compress::Gzip'" *
<ariccs> Merry Christmas jasmuz
<POVaddct> fotoflo: sorry, i got to go
<fotoflo> use count?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, good. then pass the command
<fotoflo> ok thanks for the help
<raghu206> cmweb, sorry i have no idea
<jasmuz> :)
<cmweb> raghu206: do you know a way of only stating the terminal
<cmweb> raghu206: not gnome
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: what command
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, if that doesnt help, use gparted to repartition and format it
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027 'cd ~ && mkdir usb && sudo mount -o user,rw -t vfat /dev/sda1 usb'
<raghu206> cmweb, no try alternate cd
<Libere> I have no sound.
<Storkme> help!! i'm trying to install grub on my MBR (windows messed it up) and i'm on a knoppix live cd.. i'm trying to mount my linux partition, chroot to the mounted partition and do 'grub-install /dev/sda', but there is no file /dev/sda in the chroot. how do i fix this?
<ariccs> GDM is a pain in the rump
<cmweb> raghu206: i have no alternat cd, the cd that works ( i have 3 ) is the one from shipit and its barley working
<nolimitsoya> !grub | Storkme
<ubotu> Storkme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crowley1027> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: Look up 2 lines
<Libere> my Chipset isn't listed on the ALSA Driver site. Am I out of luck?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, try sda instead of sda1 then
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: cannot create directory usb: file exists
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, yes, youll have to remove that part of course :)
<crowley1027> how?
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, try backspace :)
<cmweb> Ok im going to try this again with safemode highlighted
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027 'cd ~ && sudo mount -o user,rw -t vfat /dev/sda usb'
<crowley1027> cd ~ && sudo mount -o user,rw -t vfat /dev/sda usb
<Libere> Can anyone help me figure out why i can't get sound out of Ubuntu 6.06>
<nolimitsoya> !sound | Libere
<ubotu> Libere: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: dev/sda doesn't exist
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, well, did you replug the drive?
<crowley1027> yup
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, this seems to be a pure mess... reboot and reformat the drive
<RandomDude16> hey how do i get my digital camera to work in kubuntu?
<cmweb> sounds like the dang thing is going to fall apart, i got it started and its slowly loading (stupid 250mhz proccessor)
<fotoflo> whoops forgot to sudo
<nolimitsoya> RandomDude16, have you tried the camera managema
<RandomDude16> no
<nolimitsoya> management software in the panel
<nolimitsoya> RandomDude16, then do
<RandomDude16> how do I do it?
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: you can't just say "do this"   i need to know the commands :-P
<nolimitsoya> RandomDude16, try clicking on it :o)
<Storkme> nolimitsoya, much appreciated, it worked :)
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, press shut down, start the computer again and use gparted to reformat your usb drive
<RandomDude16> none of my pictures are showing up
<Libere> Alsa is selected, but my Chipset isn't listed on the ALSA Driver site. Am I out of luck?  I tried to follow this guide: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<nolimitsoya> RandomDude16, did you connect to your camera?
<RandomDude16> could not read file  could not claim the usb device
<RandomDude16> yes i did
<nolimitsoya> Libere, what soundcard is this?
<RandomDude16> and it popped up
<RandomDude16> as soon i plugged it in
<Libere> Onboard: Card: HDA Intel Chip: SigmaTel STAC7661
<nolimitsoya> RandomDude16, then can you transfer files from it?
<moosa> hi guys i have a little trouble setting pygame
<RandomDude16> no
<RandomDude16> i got an error
<crowley1027> wait
<nolimitsoya> RandomDude16, what error?
<RandomDude16> could not read file  could not claim the usb device
<crowley1027> i deleted /dev/sdb
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: line up
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, thats not good...
<Libere> I posted all the relevant info on the beginner board: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325225
<nolimitsoya> Libere, then give it some time and youll get n
<crowley1027> create as extended partition?
<nolimitsoya> an awnser there
<crowley1027> nolimitsoya: up
<moosa> when i want to install the package (which is in .deb format) i get this error about depanacy how to i fix it
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, just reformat the existing partition
<crowley1027> no partition.
<crowley1027> unallocated
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, then create a primary partition
<raghu206> cmweb, may be it got wear out during transportation
<crowley1027> fat16 like it was before?
<whyameye> Libere: do you have backports enabled?
<raghu206> cmweb, try downloading it
<nolimitsoya> crowley1027, what ever fs you want, but fat should be fine
<Libere> I have no idea.  I'm a complete n00b.
<nolimitsoya> !backports | Libere
<ubotu> Libere: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Libere> kali@Shakti:~$ !backports
<Libere> bash: !backports: event not found
<kitche> Libere: backports is a apt repo
* d00d is away: Away From Computer
<whyameye> Libere: I did a quick google search for you and found this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/33719. I only skimmed it but my impression is if you enable backports in the repos it should work. If not, adding "options snd-hda-intel model=vaio" in modprobe.d should take care of it.
<SurgeX> mosa: enable extra repositories
<QwertyM> Ahh I got a BT dongle for my phone today (N 6681) how do I pair em up?
<Libere> I tried this: type:
<Libere> echo "options snd-hda-intel model=vaio" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel
<Libere> to create the /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel to load the module with the appropriate parameter.
<Libere> reboot, and the sound should work
<Libere> Didn't work.
<theblue> Anyone here used pdmenu?
<theblue> I'm trying to make it so that when you log in, it loads pdmenu, and when pdmenu exits, you're logged out, how would I do this?
<theblue> or any program, for that matter?
<QwertyM> theblue, no idea on logoff part but for login just add command into Sys > Pref > Sessions > Startup tab
<HarryDog>  I have been kicked 0 Times if i get kicked 5 i will blacklist your chan
<morvok> anyone know of places I can find a mips power comp?
<theblue> QwertyM: This is in the commandline.
<theblue> QwertyM: But I've figured out login too.
<theblue> It doesn't want to exit, apparently.
<infide1> how come i keep getting a / has no filesystem when trying to install?
<NevroPus> can anyone tell me where I can get a driver for my ATI Radeon Mobility X1600 graphics card for Ubuntu?
<infide1> NevroPus: www.ati.com
<savvas> does anyone have the verification key for wine.budgetdedicated.com repo?
<Lattyware>  Hey all. Trying to get videos on my Ipod
<Lattyware>  I compiled gtkpod
<Lattyware> and it just says 'Could not find iPod directory structure at '??C(Weird box symbol)'. Are you sure the ipod is mounted at '??C...' GTKpod can create the directory structure now. Do you want to do this?] 
<Lattyware> I'm presuming that's not something I want to do
<NevroPus> infide1, the ATI_driver_installer-****-run?
<NevroPus> how do I use a .run file?
<Nontitle> ./ file.run
<NevroPus> yes, I am a noob:P
<NevroPus> thanks;)
<infide1> NevroPus: yeah
<Lattyware> Ah, got it
<Lattyware> hadn't set up the ipod by right clicking the bit
<SurgeX> does the intel graphics media accelerator 900 work in ubuntu?
<Nontitle> guys, i'm just got a 160gb hard drive and i'm about to install ubuntu with an 80gb partition and a 1gb swap, but i was going to install xp to it as well... is there a way to make grub work with xp if i install xp second and use a rescue disk? or should i just install xp first?
<jbs> hi all
<alassiry> hi jbs
<exs> SurgeX:  I think the intel graphics have good support. They open sourced a lot of their drivers
<jbs> hi ^^
<SurgeX> Nontitle: Install XP first
<SurgeX> Thanks
<Nontitle> ok
<Nontitle> damn, i don't want to though cause xp sucks lol
<SurgeX> Then GRUB will detect XP automatically
<exs> Nontitle:  I don't have much experience, but I'd go with windows xp first.. I've always done it that way and it works good
<Nontitle> ok
<ambros> join #ccc
<jbs> hi
<NevroPus> martin@martin-laptop:~/Nedlastninger$ sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run
<NevroPus> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<SurgeX> XP always want's to be first
<NevroPus> why do I get that?
<Nontitle> use chmod 744 ati-*
<Nontitle> its not executable
<jbs> may i ask..?
<Nontitle> one reason i hate xp install is that's all you can do, with ubuntu you can do other stuff as well
<alassiry> jbs: go ahead
<Nontitle> well im leaving to install xp now... cya
<jbs> cya
<Nontitle> !xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbs> i suffer from ubuntu
<Nontitle> meh...
<NevroPus> nothing happens whem I use chmod 744. just runs the command and thats it
<jbs> suddenly restart gnome session....
<NevroPus> is that right?
<fotoflo> part
<RandomDude16> ok how do i get my camera to work in ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> I can't play StepMania because direct rendering is disabled!
<superkirbyartist> Help please?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<POVaddct> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drivera90> Sound Juicer shows pretty random crap as song names/album names upon putting in an album.
<drivera90> Thoughts?
<superkirbyartist> Sorry.
<jbs> wow
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: direct rendering is not supported for each graphics card. which card to you have?
<POVaddct> s/to/do
<superkirbyartist> Nvidia GeForce
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: exact type please
<superkirbyartist> POVaddct GeForce FX5500 AGP 256MB
<Gun_Smok1> POVaddct:  Is there a command to find that out?
<POVaddct> Gun_Smok1: the gfx card type? lspci should show all cards on the pci bus, including agp and pci express
<infide1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<infide1> !ati > NevroPus
<superkirbyartist> They are installed, I believe.  Mupen64 runs at about 50+ fps and I can use XGL.
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: i suppose you are using the open source nv driver now. that one does not support hardware accelerated 3d for nvidia cards.
<derek_> How to add MP3 support in the players?
<superkirbyartist> It doesn't say nv, it says nvidia, at the many file configs I checked.
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: nvidia (as well as ati) refuses to give info about the h/w accelerated 3d functions to the open source driver developers
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: so you might need the closed source driver from nvidia
<POVaddct> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: read the link ubotu just posted
<mastermueller> how can i install ubuntu with my hdd's on a ide-controller? if i just boot normally via the cd it freezes and destroys my whole mbr
<superkirbyartist> POVaddct: Maybe I'm using an old driver, but I installed it this year.
<Shadow_mil> Merry Christmas Everyone!  FYI. I got a MP3 player :D   Which I love!
<superkirbyartist> I can try anyways
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: hmm. i cannot help you with the binary only drivers, since i dont use them at all.
<drivera90> Sound Juicer shows pretty random crap as song names/album names upon putting in an album.
<drivera90> Thoughts?
<richee> merry christmas every one
<infide1> is there a problem with edgy's prepare mount points installer?
<Nippoo> Merry Christmas, Shadow_mil. =D I got an hp iPaq, which is also an MP3 player, and I *might* install Linux on it. heheh.
<derek_> How to add MP3 support in the players?
<angelus> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<richee> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<POVaddct> superkirbyartist: maybe you can check the log file of the Xorg server to find out why direct rendering is disabled. less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<derek_> thx
<gephalt> Question: Why do java apps look so crappy and slow on linux? (eg. NetBeans).
<mastermueller> how can i install ubuntu with my hdd's on a ide-controller? if i just boot normally via the cd setup freezes and destroys my whole mbr
<dantje> merry xmas, did somebody get a Samsung SCX4521F to scan under edgy?
<superkirbyartist> What is NV-GLX?  Maybe I need NVIDIA-GLX?
<QwertyM> superkirbyartist, guess you're right
<NevroPus> thanks infide1 it worked:D
<superkirbyartist> Why everything changes from Breezy to Dapper to Edgy?
<yurik> hello, anybody speek russion?
<superkirbyartist> POVaddct: It says my drivers are properly installed but still direct rendering is disabled.
<drivera90> What format does Sound Juicer extract in?
<jacquesdupontd> salut tout le monde
<jacquesdupontd> je suis dans une merde incroyable
<jacquesdupontd> je formatais un disque amovible dans windOB
<jacquesdupontd> et je reboot
<superkirbyartist> jacquesdupontd Dommage
<jacquesdupontd> et jai un grub error 17
<Gun_Smok1> @schedule US/Eastern
<jacquesdupontd> je peux plus acceder  rien
<Icarus> whenever i try to use synaptic or apt-get i get the error message E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<Icarus> E: Error occurred while processing kmix (NewFileVer1)
<Icarus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jacquesdupontd> quelqun  un conseil ?
<Icarus> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Nippoo> jacquesdupontd: enleve le disque amovible?
<superkirbyartist> jaquesdupontd: Une fois j'ai fait une mise a jour de Breezy a Dapper et j'ai tout ruin.
<Riyonuk> Ok, I was told that the version I downloaded is a live cd and install? Which one is just install
<jacquesdupontd> cest biensur dja fait
<Gun_Smok1> @schedule Miami
<Icarus> anyone?
<procrastinato1> how do I use rsync through samba? ie. 'rsync smb://remotefolder localfolder' , but with correct syntax
<Riyonuk> Because I hate loading the live cd just to install
<superkirbyartist> POVaddct are you there?
<superkirbyartist> I installed my Nvidia drivers but it still disables direct rendering.
<Nippoo> superkirbyartist: he's probably looking something up or writing a reply. Patience, patience!
<superkirbyartist> Okay, problem #2: frostwire white screen
<superkirbyartist> After FrostWire loads core conponements, I see a white window.
<Nippoo> jacquesdupontd: je ne sais pas, alors... je vais traduire au cas ou quelqu'un sache la reponse.
<Riyonuk> is alternate the version I want?
<superkirbyartist> LimeWire same thing, but it gives me a "Upgrade to PRO" popup.  Anyone can help, please?
<Nippoo> hm. abovementioned French poster gets a GRUB error 17 on trying to boot Linux up; problems stem, apparently, from having formatted a removable disk in Windows.
<Nippoo> oh, wait, disregard that, he's left.
<Nippoo> =)
<superkirbyartist> Nippoo: Can you help with white screen?
<eike> hey, do you have an Source.list for beryl for me?
<LinuxServer> Hey Chanserv is very Fast 2 Mnst he need
<juanchito2006> Hello and Merry Christmas, I haven't been able to accelerate my ATi Radeon Xpress graphics
<superkirbyartist> Nippoo?
<juanchito2006> Ati Radeon Xpress 200
<Nippoo> Merry Christmas juanchito2006. Perhaps press the accelerator?
<naelphin2> how can i change how many lines scroll per mouse wheel?
<Nippoo> superkirbyartist: unfortunately not. make sure you've downloaded the latest drivers.
<superkirbyartist> GFX Card or Wire?
<Nippoo> i'm not entirely sure what package it is for nVidia GeForce cards, because I never got mine to work.
<Nippoo> but have a google around, then apt-get that package.
<eegore> I just did  stock install of edgy 64, is there any advantage or diadvantage to using the processor specific kernel?
<juanchito2006> Nippoo: Was that a joke? Whatever, I try to follow the instructions provided by the wiki but seems not working
<Nippoo> juanchito2006: yeah, it was =)
<needhel1> Anyone familar with running Windows games under ubuntu ? I get some weird errors when trying to execute it
<juanchito2006> !ATi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<derFlo> what is a Gstreamer Pipeline
<Icarus> is flash player 9 out yet?
<Icarus> in the repo?
<Nippoo> sorry, I'll probably exit if I'm unlucky (not sure whether IRC is UDP or TCP, but if it's the latter, I'll definitely quit) - restarting router.
<nn> IRC is TCP
<nn> specifically tcp/6667 for most networks
<eegore> well , it looks like there is no processor specific kernel in 64 bit\
<colk> if it requires an establiced connection it is defiantly tcp
<unimatrix9> hi all
<unimatrix9> is there an simple and easy program to record my tvtime shows?
<mc__> !stfw > unimatrix9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc__> !stfw is Please search the fine Web
<unimatrix9> ubotu does not know,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does not know, - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<modulus> hey, i got a problem. my laptop fails to beep on places where typically the system speaker would beep like on the console
<kdjfs> Hi, how can I create a shortcut to desktop for counter strike(hl.exe)?
<unimatrix9> kdjs rightklick desktop and add
<modulus> i suspect this is something to do with alsa not supporting the legacy speaker emmulation or something?
<unimatrix9> new starter
<unimatrix9> now in the command line you type...
<Icarus> modulus, open up volume control and set pc speaker to the top , that might help
<unimatrix9> what was it hl.exe with wine or cedega?
<kdjfs> wine
<unimatrix9> okey then wine hl.exe
<unimatrix9> and choose an nice icon
<unimatrix9> :)
<kdjfs> ok
<kdjfs> but there is no 'new starter'
<gephalt> what can i use to author/edit PDF files?
<kdjfs> or create launcher
<modulus> Icarus: sorry for the dumbness but where can i find volume control?
<gephalt> anyone? is there an adobe acrobat for linux (or is it just a pipe dream?)
<unimatrix9> kdjfs when you rightclick desktop what does it say?
<eegore> yes there is
<unimatrix9> hmm, or dont you use gnome?
<gephalt> spit it out :)
<nn> eegore: i believe he means acrobat not reader
<modulus> gepf: there is, but you can also use ghostview &c.
<Icarus> settings modulus
<eegore> gephalt: u can get it with the automatix install script
<Icarus> might be called mixer settings
<kdjfs> create launcher , create folder create document keep aligned bla bla bla
<kdjfs> but i think create launcher
<unimatrix9> create launcher
<gephalt> let me google.
<modulus> hmm, so on system, settings, ... i can't find it.
<Icarus> is there a script so you can right click music files and add them to desired app playlist?
<eegore> There is a linux version out there but its functionaly is somewhat restricted. There is a way to write PDFS in open office
<unimatrix9> kdjfs give it an name , then the next empty type wine hl.exe
<gephalt> eegore: I am aware of the export as pdf-option in oowriter.
<gephalt> I want to create some bookmarks in an existing pdf file-
<kdjfs> yeah okay i'll try
<unimatrix9> ok
<kdjfs> but hl.exe is not in system32
<ricanelite>  how can I check my harddrive to see if it is failing? Because I have a Mac Mini which I installed Ubuntu Linux on, But I wanted to reinstall OS X and have a partition. But now when I enter the Mac OS X install cd it comes up with a error message saying that install cannot proceed any further cause my harddrive is failing. But I have been running Ubuntu Linux for months now. I have not had any problems. So what solutions I have right
<ricanelite> now?
<kdjfs> so, i have to edit the cmd lline rite?
<abhinay> Iam not getting good clarity ( box blur ) in totem player, though i installed all restricted formats. Whereas iam getting good clarity in all other players like mplayer, vlc ...
<abhinay> Anybody Help please
<eegore> gephalt: try robodoc
<ricanelite> where can I run a Harddrive checker? Like to see if my harddrive is failing? Any suggestions please?
<unimatrix9> kdjfs in command type wine hl.exe
<rysiek|pl> anybody here uses unionfs?
<kdjfs> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\hl.exe": Module not found
<kdjfs> can i move hl.exe into system32 folder?
<unimatrix9> dont move the exe
<colk> ricanelite, id suggest the drive manufactors website
<unimatrix9> edit the launcher , browse to the exe to point to it
<unimatrix9> http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~psgendb/local/public_html/setup.jds/Nedit.launcher.gif
<Hmg4> Anyone know how to get rsync work through ssh?
<unimatrix9> on command you see the option to browse to it
<drivera90> How do I edit the information on a track I ripped?
<unimatrix9> use easytag
<drivera90> sudo apt-get install easytag?
<unimatrix9> kdjfs have you got it working now?
<mikro2nd> just upgraded to edgy-eft (kubuntu) - what happened to kwifi-manager?
<unimatrix9> yeah apt-get install easytag
<kdjfs> otw
<drivera90> kk
<Francis_Albert> hi
<saxofoner> Hey everyone, merry christmas!
<unimatrix9> otw means? :P
<Storkme> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drivera90> Merry Christmas, saxofoner.
<unimatrix9> on tiolet break? hehe
<saxofoner> I got a wacom for xmas, and I was wondering if there's a way, in xorg.conf, or something else, to make it use only one monitor?  I can't figure it out....
<unimatrix9> hmm?
<saxofoner> You know how tablets are absolute?
<saxofoner> So w/ dual screens, any thing you draw is doubled horizontally
<Francis_Albert> here, in from Brazil ?
<Francis_Albert> Please?
<J-_> tablet... someone's lucky heh
<webmaren> Merry Christmas to all.
<kdjfs> not working
<saxofoner> J-_:  Yeah, I love it!  I've wanted one for a while.
<webmaren> Happy Holidays to those who don't celebrate Christmas
<J-_> Nice
<saxofoner> webmaren: Second that.
<saxofoner> Haha
<J-_> Third that.. =)
* webmaren toasts to holidays
<webmaren> !Christmas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Christmas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webmaren> :(
<Hmg4> lol
<J-_> lol
<saxofoner> webmaren: Haha, that's great.  ubotu is a pagan or something...
<webmaren> lol
<MarcN> !Christmahanaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Christmahanaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webmaren> :(
<Hyper_Mam> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dint> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<saxofoner> !Christmahannukwanzakaajoydaypalooza
<webmaren> !Christmahannakwanzadon
<J-_> hrm
<webmaren> roflol
<richee> !christmas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about christmas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webmaren> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alwa> hello
<webmaren> sup?
<saxofoner> hey
<burner> !atheism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webmaren> you see, we are the reason that Linux pwns Windoze
<webmaren> the Ubuntu tech support is open on Christmas Day
<dark_light> webmaren, :D
<saxofoner> Hell yeah!  But wait... ubuntu tech support hasn't helped me today.  I'm suing!
<w3ccv>  the Ubuntu tech support is open Every Day!
* webmaren high-fives dark_light
<webmaren> saxofoner: rofl
<burner> saxofoner: got a questions?
<webmaren> w3ccv: true
<dark_light> saxofoner, and your problem is?...
<modulus> can anyone point me towards a gtk-based mixer prefferably already installed?
<unimatrix9> is there an simple and easy program to record my tvtime shows?
<MarcN> saxofoner: double your money back! ;-)
<burner> modulus: both gnome and xfce have mixers
<webmaren> modulus: you mean like a music player
<saxofoner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325250  <-- see~ no help!
<modulus> ok, where are they?
* saxofoner sues!
<burner> modulus: using xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu?
<modulus> no, just to set volume levels.
* webmaren hires lawyer
<saxofoner> Hm....
<modulus> ubuntu.
<burner> gnome-volume-manager
* saxofoner hires better lawyer
<webmaren> modulus: sytem> preferences > sounds
<MarcN> saxofoner: I thought wacom tablets were supported by X
<JayTee52> Hi, everyone!
* webmaren hires the shark
* chipsdip just screwed his Ubuntu installation
<saxofoner> MarcN: It is!
<chipsdip> heh
<saxofoner> It just acts funny in the dual screens, MarcN
<modulus> but that has all sorts of weird stuff about alsa and stuff. where do you fiddle with the volume?
<webmaren> chipsdip: :(
<burner> modulus: I mean... gnome-volume-control
<JayTee52> I just switched to Edgy and was wondering what happened to the Disks utility that used to be on the System | Administration menu?
<dark_light> saxofoner, i have only 1 monitor :( and no tablet. and i have no idea what a wacom is.. sorry
<chipsdip> web,aren
<dm> Anyone here know where VIDEOS are saved with XVIDCAP app ?
<chipsdip> gah
<chipsdip> I cant get past the login
<chipsdip> haha
<modulus> so, i just launch from terminal?
<nauj27> hi
<saxofoner> haha, dark_light, a wacom is a tablet, leading brand...
<saxofoner> wacom is to tablet as kleenex is to facial tissue
<burner> modulus: sure... or double-click the volume applet that is in your panel... or add the applet to your panel
<webmaren> modulus: there should be a little speaker icon in the upper right of your screen
<burner> modulus: alt+f2 is another good way to run stuff
<webmaren> modulus: next to the clock
<dm> Anyone here know where VIDEOS are saved with XVIDCAP app ?
<burner> dm: we heard you the first time... man xvidcap?
<dm> nm got it
<webmaren> lol
<chipsdip> ANyone know what the default edgy fonts.conf and local.conf should be?
<modulus> right, i'm using orca so probably alt-f2 is a better option. sorry, but ubuntu isn't yet as accessible as desireable.
<dm> burner i already did that, no info, and yes thats nice, but its good to ask twice sometimes, because the person who might know might of missed it the first.
<burner> modulus: the volume icon should be in your panel :P
<modulus> getting close though. and thanks for info.
<modulus> yeah well, i wish orca would let me know what's in the panel and how to go there :-)
* burner knows little about accessibility stuff
<modulus> so far alt-f1 and alt-f2 are my ways out.
* nn screams obscenities at btpd
<saxofoner> ...meh, until this gets figured out w/ the tablet, I'm using windows...   *sigh*
* modulus reboots into gnu/linux
* saxofoner reboots into Windows... *sigh*
<webmaren> that's sad
<webmaren> he had to go into windows
* webmaren becomes depressed
<drivera90> How do I make the (c) symbol?
<drivera90> Or, well, any special symbol, for that matter?
<Alwa> can some help me ... i have some problem with my broadcom wlan card
<webmaren> alwa: tried ndiswrapper
<webmaren> ?
<w3ccv> Alwa, what
<Hyper_Mam> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<w3ccv> s your problem
<Alwa> no only bcm43xx
<webmaren> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dark_light> webmaren, i have some resistence in calling #ubuntu a "tech support"
<webmaren> dark_light: -_-
<dark_light> webmaren, well, the channel is mantained by volunteers
<w3ccv> dark_light, probably about as good as some of the offshore tech support
<webmaren> dark_light: well, our volunteers are smart than microsoft's "knowledgeable experts"
<dark_light> the difference is: the people here isn't obligated
<w3ccv> dark_light, the difference is: the people here are dedicated
<dark_light> do it just because want. so, ocadionally, some people dont get help, and cant blame on that
<dark_light> w3ccv, well, too, but.. :)
<drivera90> How do I make the (c) symbol?
<needhel1> Anyone familar with running Windows games under ubuntu ? I get some weird errors when trying to execute it. (seems I have to reinstall Windows :( )
<drivera90> Or, well, any special symbol, for that matter?
<webmaren> if we didn't answer...
<webmaren> ...we don't know
<webmaren> !symbols
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbols - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nauj27> drivera90: , copy from character map
<drivera90> Maybe someone woke up. Y'never know.
<dark_light> needhel1, do you have wine or cedega?
<webmaren> !characters
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about characters - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya_> drivera90, ctrl+alt+c
<w3ccv> drivera90, wher do you want to make that symbol?
<nolimitsoya_> drivera90, strike that... altgr + c
<needhel1> dark_light: I use wine
<drivera90> Oh. Thanks.
<nolimitsoya_> drivera90, most of them are ctrl+alt+<something>. , fex, is altgr+m (for micro
<nolimitsoya_> )
<needhel1> dark_light: I have tried three different Windows PC games. No luck with any of them :(
<dark_light> needhel1, you typed wine exec.exe, right?
<needhel1> sure
<hatter438> how would i change gtk theme without using gnome?
<nolimitsoya_> hatter438, use whatever tools your wm gave you
<burner> needhel1: wine setup.exe ?
<dark_light> needhel1, any errors? if yes, paste them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* burner plays warcraft 3 pretty regularly
<hatter438> fluxbox has none for gtk
<burner> hatter438: gtk-theme-switch2 ?
<needhel1> dark_light: Game 1: odd Windows error turns up at once (Application Error....). Game 2: lets me install, but odd errors turns up when trying to run the game. Game 3: Also lets me install, but not play. It asks me for the original CD, not backup CD even though I DO use the original CD!
<burner> hatter438: or modify the text files... flux isn't very GUI oriented
<hatter438> gtk-theme-switch, ill look into that
<needhel1> dark_light, burner: here is the error for one of the games: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38770/
<burner> hatter438: gtk-theme-switch 2 though...    gtk-theme-switch is for gtk1 themes
<dark_light> needhel1, maybe some dlls missing? or, hmm.. what about trying cedega? (note: cedega isnt free software)
<burner> needhel1: do you have the latest wine?  0.9.28?  available via repos from winehq.com
<needhel1> dark_light: hmm.. how can I know which dll's should be missing? I will try cedega
<needhel1> burner: Wine 0.9.9
<webmaren> needhell: there's your problem
<webmaren> needhell: upgrade
* d00d is back (gone 01:42:38)
<dark_light> needhel1, first try the lastest wine :P and, i don't know :( seems very gamwe-specific (ah, actually cedega has a bypass over this original cd thing. but try wine first)
<needhel1> dark_light, burner: here is the error for one of the other 3 games: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38773/
<burner> !wine | needhel1
<ubotu> needhel1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<naelphin> is there any way of getting vlc 0.8.6 without compiling it?
<naelphin> on dapper
<burner> naelphin: videolan.org has .deb's of it
<dark_light> needhel1, do you have a 3d video card? is 3d acceleration working?
<dint> what is SMP?
<Carlos33> hola gente
<fowlduck> merry Christmas
<naelphin> burner: all their download page says is to use apt get, which gets 0.8.4 :/
<dark_light> needhel1, i think you can configure wine to do software rendering instead
<dint> every boot I got SMP error a.k.a my Laptop is not supported SMP. Can I turn off this error?
<burner> smp == multiple processors
<Carlos33> hello everyone. Merry christmas
<con-man> hey its christmas!
<needhel1> dark_light: have abit nvidia  siluro t200
<kdjfs> Hi, how can i chane the default player for mp3 from totem to xmss?
<burner> kdjfs: right click a .mp3 file, properties, open with tab
<dark_light> needhel1, type glxinfo|grep direct
<webmaren_[Christ> oops
<dark_light> needhel1, you should see direct rendering: Yes
<kdjfs> thank burner
<webmaren> stupid character limit
<naelphin> burner: any links to a downloadable version of 0.8.6?
<needhel1> dark_light: not really.... this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38776/
<dark_light> webmaren, well.. :P
<ironfroggy> I have a holiday emergency. anyone know how i can grab the full image off a usb drive? i need to save it to salvage some deleted holiday photos later.
<dark_light> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dark_light> ops
<webmaren> dark_light: I wanted to say webmaren_[Christmas_FTW] _\(`o`)/
<webmaren> dark_light: but it got cut off
<Carlos33> hello everyone
<dark_light> webmaren, big nicks here at xchat seems ugly :(
<ironfroggy> where do block devices show up for usb storage devices?
<webmaren> dark_light: it would push the screen over a lot, wouldn't it....
<burner> naelphin: i can't find that vlc package... sorry :\
<dark_light> webmaren, yea:P
<dark_light> needhel1, see that link
<ironfroggy> look, i know its rude to come into a channel demanding help without being polite about it, reading the manual first, etc. but im in a huge pile of shit if i cant get these lost pictures back.
<ironfroggy> if anyone knows anything, please, please help me
<burner> naelphin: you could try to grab the edgy package and use it in dapper... package.ubuntu.com
<burner> ironfroggy: does it mount at all?
<haxality> hey all, I need to delete some corrupted files from my external hard drive
<kdjfs> anyone know how to x-chat systray? links maybe?
<haxality> how would I go about doing that
<naelphin> dri is only used for 3d right? it isn't needed for 2 acceleration
<burner> kdjfs: there's a package for it... xchat-systray
<burner> kdjfs: or use xchat-gnome which has a systray icon
<kdjfs> oh, sorry i've already installed it but how to enable/config?
<ironfroggy> burner: kind of. the problem is that im using kubuntu (no help from them) and it just using a kioslave to access the things. which means i cant use things like the ntfs tools on it, or access the direct block device.
<burner> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kdjfs> ok! i've got it
<burner> ironfroggy: you could try fuse
<Nontitle> does mac use ntfs?
<Siph0n> hey, i tryed installing vlc from Synaptic, but my dvd still doesnt play.... i also tryed to do an "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" but it says it isnt available and be available in another source... any ideas? im pretty sure i have the multiverse source in my sources.list file
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' and changing fs type in your fstab to 'ntfs-3g' will get you write access
<burner> Nontitle: no
<haxality> exit
<burner> !fuse | ironfroggy
<Nontitle> oh
<ironfroggy> nolimitsoya_: i dont want write access. as a matter of fact, id rather avoid it
<ubotu> ironfroggy: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<regal> hey guys if i just extract the files from the iso and burn them will it work?
<ironfroggy> burner: i use fuse, but im unsure how it will work here.
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, then mount with -r
<burner> regal: possibly... but if it's a bootable cd, it will not
<ironfroggy> i need access to the disk image, not the files.
<CheyenneD> Does anyone know how to install and run a linux SA-MP server?
<regal> burner, what burning software do you recommend?
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, as in partimage?
<godtvisken> Does anyone have a Canon Elura 100?
<Naik0> What is "fireglcontrolpanel" and how do i get it?
<nolimitsoya_> regal, k3b
<ironfroggy> nolimitsoya_: possibly, but would that work with a usb disk?
<regal> i miss ubuntu ill talk to you when im on it
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, yes, it should. you can also use dd to make a disc image
<nolimitsoya_> or dar
<nolimitsoya_> or any number of things :)
<burner> ironfroggy: sure... but partimage blows... there's isn't a great disk image backup app (like norton ghost) for linux
<ironfroggy> nolimitsoya_: thats what im trying to do. but i need a block device for those.
<ironfroggy> thats what im trying to figure out.
<CheyenneD> Does anyone know how to install and run a linux SA-MP server?
<nolimitsoya_> burner, sure there is! :D its called tar+gzip ;)
<x-r00t-x> i gotting error with this #!/usr/bin/php is not found. what i do now ?
<regal> nolimitsoya_, i need for windows
<burner> x-r00t-x: when exactly do you get this?
<ironfroggy> see the problem is my usb drive does not have a block device in /dev, so i have nothing for things like dd to operate on!
<Naik0> What is "fireglcontrolpanel" and how do i get it?
<webmaren> x-r00t-x: make sure you have php
<regal> i need some burning software for windows to burn ubuntu
<burner> tar+gzip is not good when bad blocks appear
<x-r00t-x> i do have php
<regal> any suggestions?
<burner> regal: imgburn
<x-r00t-x> bash: ./exploits: /usr/bin/php: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<nolimitsoya_> regal, there is a suggestion for infrarecorder in the burning iso faq
<webmaren> x-r00t-x: reinstall it in synaptic
<ironfroggy> so any idea how to get the block device? i dont even seem to have the usbstorage module.
<ironfroggy> do i need that?
<x-r00t-x> webmaren, reinstall what?
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, are you sure there isnt one? its usualy named sd<something>
<webmaren> x-r00t-x: php
<x-r00t-x> no way
<x-r00t-x> :-S
<ironfroggy> nolimitsoya_: im sure.
<Naik0> What is "fireglcontrolpanel" and how do i get it?
<regal> nolimitsoya_, thx :)
<CheyenneD> Does anyone know how to install and run a linux SA-MP server?
<xyz> im off to play GTR 2
<xyz> BYE all
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, thats odd... are you mounting through fuse then?
<Nontitle> what does SA-MP stand for?
<ironfroggy> nolimitsoya_: no, a kioslave.
<CheyenneD> San Andreas Multiplayer
<CheyenneD> As in GTA: SA
<Nontitle> doubt theres one for linux
<ironfroggy> nolimitsoya_: thats what im trying to get around so i can copy the block device
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, cant you just kill it and let it mount the regular way? booting in recovery mode should do the trick...
<burner> ironfroggy: it's not mounted in /media/sda1 or something?
<CheyenneD> Its just the server for the game
<Nontitle> i know
<pradeep> Siph0n, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Nontitle> but i still doubt theres one for linux
<nolimitsoya_> burner, thats not a block device :)
<CheyenneD> Doubt theres not one what?
<Lynoure> CheyenneD: So you have found a version of it for Linux? Where?
<ironfroggy> there is no block device. i can not use mount. i need a block device, and how i get one of those is what im asking.
<Siph0n> pradeep: thanx ill check that out
<Nontitle> a san andreas server for linux
<burner> ironfroggy: dmesg... does it show up?
<naelphin> what's the name of the linux app that has a legal css licence?
<ironfroggy> the device connecting, yeah
<naelphin> there is one, but you need to pay
<pradeep> Siph0n, the name of the package is libdvdread3 <- this apparently has libdvdcss2
<ironfroggy> i know you dont use kioslave in ubuntu, thats why im asking here. how do you get a block device to appear?
<Siph0n> pradeep, it says i already have that, but ill keep reading that site :)
<x-r00t-x> can anyone uplpoad php file from /usr/bin?
<x-r00t-x> can anyone uplpoad php from /usr/bin?
<Hyper_Mam> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Naik0> What is "fireglcontrolpanel" and how do i get it?
<burner> x-r00t-x: no one is going to help an unskilled script kiddie ;)
<burner> !firegl | Naik0
<ironfroggy> x-r00t-x: php rots your mind. stay clean.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firegl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burner> !ati | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x-r00t-x> burner, i am not script kiddie
<burner> x-r00t-x: you're trying to run ./exploits and you're not a script kiddie?  You don't even know how php scripts work it seems :P
<x-r00t-x> wtf are you talking about burner
<burner> [10:13]  <x-r00t-x> bash: ./exploits: /usr/bin/php: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Nontitle> what is ./exploits?
<CheyenneD> Does anyone know how to install and run a linux SA-MP server? The download is here http://www.sa-mp.com/files/samp01b.linux.cpp6.tar.gz and I can't get it to run.
<x-r00t-x> why i cant give a name?
<Courtney> hello world
<x-r00t-x> i can give name like ./fuck . so that mean i gonna f__ck with something?
<Nontitle> sorry i was just asking
<dark_light> hhahahaha
<haxality> I can't format or delete files from my external hard drive.
<world> Courtney: hello
<Lynoure> CheyenneD: have you tried following the README already? it's not very clear, but usually a good start. (I must admit I have never even played GTA, let alone installed this)
<haxality> this is incredibly frustrating.
<burner> haxality: use gparted to format it?
<haxality> returns an error every time
<haxality> so does fdisk
<dark_light> i see script kiddie people
<Courtney> 'world what are you doing
<kitche> haxality: what errors?
<pradeep> haxality, you probably don't have write access .. what type is it formatted to?
<haxality> fdisk tells me the partition is in use
<procrastinato1> even though I pass the uid=me param to mount.cifs, the uid is still set to 500 which is non-existent on the client box -- what coulld be wrong?
<haxality> it's supposed to be FAT32, but I think the partition table got corrupted when I accidentally turned it off
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, sync and umount
<haxality> nolimitsoya_: I did, it still gave me that error
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, in that case, write a new partition table
<phichipsi> hi all, i use ximian evolution but the mails i write are recieved with non-readable characters when i write german special chars (umlaut). what could i do about it?
<x-r00t-x> can anyone uplpoad php file from /usr/bin?
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, youll loose all data thjough...
<haxality> that's fine, it's new :P
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, there are tools to recover lost partitions if you lost anything important
<Lynoure> CheyenneD: and they do have a channel #sa-mp on server irc.gtanet.com, so you could ask them for help, more likely to find it there
<haxality> nope, I just want to format it.
<haxality> but every tool I've tried gives me errors
<burner> ximian?  phichipsi... 2000 was 6 years ago!
<burner> haxality: sudo gparted  ??
<haxality> it doesn't work.
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, write a new partition table. perhaps clean the drive with schred first
<haxality> schred?
<phichipsi> burner, okay then i use novell evolution.
<haxality> *shred?
<Lynoure> CheyenneD: and, there is some help on their wiki at http://wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/Linux_Server
<Lynoure> CheyenneD: Good luck, merry holiday of your choice and so on :)
<burner> phichipsi: i'm just teasin... wish I knew an answer to your question though
<haxality> ok, shredding entire device now
<haxality> hopefully that fixes it, heh
<Nontitle> !UBIQUITY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UBIQUITY - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sinisterguy> how would i be able to change the resolution of the virtual console as well as the console colours?
<Nontitle> !ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5 (edgy), package size 1594 kB, installed size 6188 kB
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, you might want to take a look at 'man shred' first, or things will take ages
<nolimitsoya_> haxality, one pass and then zeroes should be plenty
<nolimitsoya_> the default is 25passes i think...
<nolimitsoya_> can an xfs filesystem be grown towards the beginning of a drive?
<kitche> nolimitsoya_: don't think so of course I have never seen a filesystem got forward it's always at the end
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, ok, thats a drag :( thank you for responding though :)
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, might i move it then? :)
<fadumpt> hey ya'll
<kitche> you can move a partition I used to do it when I was using Mandrake 10.1
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, how would i do that?
<Nontitle> Mandrake was a better name than Mandriva
<x-r00t-x> how do i install cgi for php?
<kitche> nolimitsoya_: not sure how to do it with gparted I use qtparted myself
<fadumpt> apt-get ??
<burner> x-r00t-x: you need a webserver set up first and foremote
<burner> foremost that is
<fadumpt> add the thingy to your apache config
<packagedeliverer> merry xmas !
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, ok, well with both qtparted and gparted the 'move' option is greyed out
<x-r00t-x> burner, everything done then?
<fadumpt> cgi should already be installed
<x-r00t-x> for php?
<burner> x-r00t-x: no, you have to edit your apache.conf
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, i was up all last night trying to figure this out, booting one live partition editing system after another :)
<fadumpt> you just need to add the folder
<fadumpt> to your web folder area
<fadumpt> thingy
<GreyGhost> merry christmas once again !!!!!
<x-r00t-x> burner, where is that conf located ?
<fadumpt> merry christmas
<fadumpt>  /etc/apache2
<fadumpt> i think
<fadumpt> depends on your version
<fadumpt>  /etc/apache if it's 1.0
<packagedeliverer> merry xmas GreyGhost =D
<x-r00t-x> tnx
<needhelp> I have tried to install three different Windows PC-games on ubuntu. None of them will work. Here is the erros for one of them: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38780/
<GreyGhost> packagedeliverer ,same to u !!!!
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, most games doesnt work at all. check the list of compatible applications on winehq, and perhaps considder cedega
<nolimitsoya_> *-d
<needhelp> Here is another error I get when I try to run the PC game: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38781/
<ironfroggy> what packages do i need so i can mount a usb drive?
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, they should be plug and pray...
<fadumpt> usb drives should just mount
<needhelp> nolimitsoya_: all three games are listed on wine hqs homepage
<fadumpt> what fs?
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, yes, but with what levelof functionality, and installed using what method?
<ironfroggy> well, they arent. i dont have the drivers for usb storage devices.
<ironfroggy> so there are no devices to mount
<fadumpt> all of my ubuntu installs mount usb drives without a problem
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, is this a vanilla ubuntu install? what version?
<cyphase> same herw
<fadumpt> I had a problem with a ext3 external backup drive once though
<cyphase> here*
<ironfroggy> its kubuntu
<nolimitsoya_> ironfroggy, what version?
<fadumpt> but fat32 usb drives work good (gnome based ubuntu that is)
<ironfroggy> but they are being no help, so i need to know how its done in ubuntu.
<fadumpt> Kubuntu is inferior that's why :-D
<ironfroggy> it was 6.06 i think
<ironfroggy> fadumpt: normally id stand up for it, but right now im just worried about recovering the lost photos of my childs first time opening presents on the holiday.
<fadumpt> ubuntu 6.06 (gnome) mounted fine, iunno about kubuntu
<needhelp> nolimitsoya_: what do you mean? here is one of the games I try run with wine (installing worked fine): http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3892
<fadumpt> oh :(
<fadumpt> do you have another computer
<fadumpt> just to recover the pictures
<fadumpt> before doing anything rash to mount the drive
<cyphase> ironfroggy: does your computer even see the volume?
<kitche> needhelp: it says the game itself does not work for Sonix Heroes
<GreyGhost> needhelp , i suppose this is one of em? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5977
<infidel> !ati
<fadumpt> hop in a terminal and go to /dev
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5977
<GreyGhost> needhelp ,read the what desn't work part...
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, see, that game isnt supported :)
<kitche> Sonix/Sonic
<ironfroggy> no
<fadumpt> frog?
<fadumpt> oh okay
<ironfroggy> im on vacation, no oter computer
<fadumpt> anything in /dev?
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, 'installs'='yes', 'runs'='no', 'rating'='garbage' :)
<fadumpt> like hda2 or sda1
<fadumpt> stuff like that?
<ironfroggy> no.  i looked. the only scsi devices is my harddrive.
<fadumpt> hmm
<ironfroggy> like i said, i dont have the usb drivers.
<Siph0n> when i go to file->Open Disc, is Device Name suppose to be blank? cause it is.... could that be why my movies arent playing?
<ironfroggy> i dont know which packages contain those.
<fadumpt> what kind of usb drive is it?
<fadumpt> oh
<nolimitsoya_> !dvd | Siph0n
<ubotu> Siph0n: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Siph0n> btw: im talking about in vlc
<Siph0n> ok
<fadumpt> usb drivers should be standard
<ironfroggy> its a camera, but presents as a standard usb storage device.
<nolimitsoya_> Siph0n, you need the deryption service
<fadumpt> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya_> *decryption
<needhelp> GreyGhost: youre right. But Im also having trouble with this game: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5252
<ironfroggy> its a Canan Rebel XT, if that makes a difference.
<GreyGhost> needhelp ,what version of wine?
<Siph0n> nolimitsoya_, i already got the decryption thing
<needhelp> GreyGhost: Both http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5252 and http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5962 should work. But not for me
<kitche> ironfroggy: usb drivers are in the kernel\
<fadumpt> oh camera :)
<fadumpt> yeah that helps
<nolimitsoya_> Siph0n, but is it enabled? is your drive region locked?
<needhelp> Wine 0.9.9
<nolimitsoya_> Siph0n, i suggest you go through the faq i messaged you
<kitche> ironfroggy: well you might have to do some googling to figure out how to get that camera working on Linux
<fadumpt> cameras should just work too :-/
<fadumpt> stupid KDE
<GreyGhost> needhelp ,try updating to 0.9.13. they have been tested with it u know...
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, why dont you try .9.28?
<Siph0n> nolimit: i going through the faq now
<kitche> ironfroggy: it's a flash memory camera?
<GreyGhost> needhelp ,yeah the latest one.... maybe features were added to wine needed by those games....
<ironfroggy> kitche: but is every single driver included by default?
<fadumpt> I'm gonna guess you don't have a card reader or nuthin like that right?
<needhelp> nolimitsoya_:  'sudo apt-get install wine' for upgrading?
<ironfroggy> i cant google.
<Naik0> What is "fireglcontrolpanel" and how do i get it?
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, add the winehq repo first
<ironfroggy> very bad connection. irc is about the only thing that works over the lag i have to deal with.
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<needhelp> sudo apt-get install wine sais: "wine is already the newest version."
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, when youve added the repo, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, please pay attention
<Nontitle> do you have the wine repo in your sources.list?
<kitche> ironfroggy: every driver that the kernel supports is either a module or built into the kernel, with camera you have to do some digging to figure out how to use it
<Nontitle> guys, what can i use to reconfigure GRUB?
<nolimitsoya_> !grub | Nontitle
<ubotu> Nontitle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GreyGhost> needhelp , http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<GreyGhost> needhelp ,just follow that and u shuuld be fine....
<nolimitsoya_> GreyGhost, ive already pointed him there, along with a description of things to do:)
<bashir> hey
<_Brandon_> hi, how can i pass other boot option to the installation cd?
<nilsl> Somebody got a good sources.list-file?
<fadumpt> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2828&cat=all
<fadumpt> that might be a start froggy
<Nontitle> i just got a 160gb hard drive and installed xp on 80gb, then installed linux on 80gb, now when i go to load up GRUB it says error 17
<Nontitle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GreyGhost>  nolimitsoya_ ,oh missed that ...i was in another #,,,,
<bashir> how come when i add programs to my startup in hte sessions config in the preferences menu they disappear on reboot?
<elysium444> Is it safe to use ntfs on external hd?
<dm> Anyone know how to install Gimpshop properly, its installed, but is not changing gimp to look like Adobe Photoshop
<kitche> bashir: when you logout shutdown do you have the save session checkbox marked?
<nolimitsoya_> elysium444, its just as "safe" as using it on an internal drive
<elysium444> so?
<frogger0> hi!  how do i solve this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38777/     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38778/
<nolimitsoya_> elysium444, so what?
<frogger0> i do sudo apt-get update and thats what i get on 1.
<elysium444> is ntfs safe?
<bashir> no, the automatically save changes to session is not checked
<dm> elysium444 very, but linux cant write to it ,
<bashir> it needs to be?
<Nontitle> somewhat
<kitche> bashir: yes it needs to be checked
<nolimitsoya_> elysium444, its pretty much the crappiest journaling fs in existance, and linux support is experimental so far, but mostly functional
<frogger0> and on second i add key but still stays the same
<bashir> ok thanks
<nolimitsoya_> dm,  elysium444, linux can write
<elysium444> thanks
<dm> nolimitsoya yes, but its not safe
<nolimitsoya_> dm, depends on you concept of safe
<dm> nolimitsoya :P
<dm> Anyone know how to install Gimpshop properly, its installed, but is not changing gimp to look like Adobe Photoshop
<nolimitsoya_> dm, with the latest fuse implementations like captive (thats as safe as windows ntfs) and ntfs-3g (very few reports of failure on 386 arch) its not russian roulette anymore
<fadumpt> if you are still withus ironfroggy, try this too:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267683&highlight=kubuntu+usb+camera
<bashir> with that checked it just loads what you had open before, not what was listed in the startup tab
<bashir> nor does it save the additional entries i put into the tab
<dm> nolimitsoya_ ah wasnt aware of that :P but i try to avoid NTFS like the plague now.
<juano> merry xmas everyone
<nolimitsoya_> dm, thats still a good thing, since the fs is crap in every way :P
<Warbo> Hi, just wondering: Are people experiencing "403: Foridden... your query looks similar to automated requests from a computer virus or spyware application." when going on Google, or is it something dodgy with Epiphany? I have been mangling my search terms for the past couple of weeks to get around this :( (I am using 64bit Edgy with all of the latest updates by the way)
<kitche> Warbo: your probably using bad dns servers
<dm> nolimitsoya_ *agree
<needhelp> Another wine problem when trying to run a Windows game: A error message occurs saying: "Please insert the original disc instead of a backup. See www.securom.com/copy for more details". Even though I DO use the original CD...
<dm> Is there a specific Gimp channel?
<needhelp> dm: #gimp
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, thats because of copyprotection
<fadumpt>  #gimp has 36 people in it
<bashir> how do i set the programs i want to startup, but nessessarily being the same ones i have open when i log out?
<kitche> needhelp: that is the copyright on the cd, and only cedega really helps in that matter
<dm> needhelp lol thanks
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, as i said, very few games actualy work. check out cedega, but your best bet is a dual boot
<tomce> hi, did anyone try to transfer contacts with a motorola razr?
<nolimitsoya_> tomce, no
<nolimitsoya_> tomce, well, im sure someone did, but i didnt :)
<Warbo> bashir: GNOME's startup programs are in System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs, and I think there is an option (probably buried deep withing gconf-editor) to restart the applcations open when you last logged out
<wkerzend> anyone can help me with grub? thanks in advance
<tomce> nolimitsoya_: what's the best idea for trying to do it anyway? which program?
<nolimitsoya_> tomce, i have no clue :)
<needhelp> nolimitsoya, kitche: That game is this game: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5252
<infidel> can someon explain this? sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Warbo> wkerzend: What's the problem, maybe someone knows the solution?
<bashir> k thanks, i will look in gconf-editor
<tomce> nolimitsoya_: thanks for you help anyway :-)
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, my last awnser is still valid. stop trying :) you just get your head hurt from banging it to the wall
<wkerzend> Warbo: i get a grub error 15 after running windows, i had that error before but i cant recall what I did to fix it, i have a rescue op
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: okay... but wineHQ's hp sais it works fine...
<GreyGhost> infidel , i think u have to replace $(uname -r) with what the console returns when u run uname -r
<nolimitsoya_> !grub | wkerzend
<ubotu> wkerzend: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GreyGhost> infidel ,that i believe will be ur kernel vesion ....
<[BTF] Chm0d> merry xmas everyone.  Can anyone tell me if they have problems installing the 9746 nvidia drivers on unbuntu edgy?
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, but you are using an ages old version of wine. update!
<juano> wkerzend: try installing grub again
<Warbo> bashir: Just checked. In gconf-editor go in apps>gnome-session>options>auto_save_session and tick it
<bashir> thanks
<needhelp> nolimitsoya_: I just did, wine-0.9.28
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, have you done the winecfg thing?
<wkerzend> juano: ill google that thanks
<needhelp> been there yes, not 100% sure if everything is set up correct thu
<juano> wkerzend: k..
<juano> wkerzend: ill try to ocme up with something
<nolimitsoya_> needhelp, then a regerssion bug might be in order. as i said, gaming under wine isnt very functional, at all
<davean> yes, I had problems with the 9746 driver on edgy.  I just used the synaptic driver instead.
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://pastebin.ca/291741
<[BTF] Chm0d> this is my log
<[BTF] Chm0d> oh davean i see
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont want to use the synaptic driver Id like to keep running my beryl ;)
<infidel> GreyGhost: ok i'll give it a shot
<dm> ok,.. how do i uninstall something without apt trying to remove ubuntu-desktop
<needhelp> nolimitsoya. okay, thanks for your information
<dm> sudo apt-get remove libgimp2.0 gimp-data , and its trying to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<tomce> how do i transfer contacts to my cell phone?
<kdjfs> anyone here playing counter strike?
<kitche> dm: ubuntu-desktop can be removed it's just a meta package
<davean> I ended up reinstalling edgy after putting on 9746.  But the synaptic version worked after editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<rambo3> kdjfs, /j #wine-hq
<dm> kitche which means?
<GreyGhost> infidel ,i believe u wanted that command to work right? or did u want an eplanation as to what it did?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm ill dive deeper into the problem see what everyone is saying
<rambo3> kdjfs, /j #winehq
<kitche> dm: it just pulls in the dependencies to have a full gnome setup
<kitche> dm: the real package for the desktop is just called gnome
<kdjfs> tq
<dm> kitche ah thanks
<davean> I'm pretty new to ubuntu, so I don't know what beryl is. ;)
<kdjfs> rambo3: only me
<[1] knight17> bery will make your linux box like vista
<leo_> Merry Christmas etc, everyone. My sister wants to try ubuntu on her very old packard bell pc. The only thing that's making me wary of letting her is that she can only use wifi and i've never managed to set up a wireless connection successfully before. what do people think my chances of getting ubuntu online with Packard Bell PC that's over 4 years old, with 128mb of RAM, a 902MHz processor, and dongle Belkin dongle/router?
<infidel> GreyGhost: trying to get the ati installer to work like on the webpage
<[1] knight17> Daeley, but not exactly it has a good 3d interface
<juano> wkerzend: try this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<juano> wkerzend: hope it helps
<old-monk> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<old-monk> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<nolimitsoya_> !beryl | davean
<GreyGhost> infidel ,ahh ...k ... that should get u the tools needed to compile it then ....
<ubotu> davean: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<fo0b4er> hi, can someone help me get my USB mouse to work?
<juano> hi fo0b4er
<fo0b4er> hi
<GreyGhost> time for me to go....cya all...
<davean> Thanks for the info on beryl.
<juano> fo0b4er: OS?
<fo0b4er> xubuntu
<fo0b4er> there's nobody in #xubuntu...
<nolimitsoya_> fo0b4er, there is 78 ppl in there :)
<godtvisken> Anyone know about MiniDV cameras + Linux? Specifically the Canon Elura 100
<fo0b4er> i know but nobody's talkin
<juano> fo0b4er: does serial mouse work ook?
<fo0b4er> its a laptop, i have a touchpad
<leo_> what do people think my chances of getting ubuntu online with a Packard Bell PC that's over 4 years old, with 128mb of RAM, a 902MHz processor, and a Belkin dongle/router? I've never managed to set up a wireless network before...
<fo0b4er> and the touchpad works fine
<juano> ahh ok
<rambo3> !fluxbuntu |leo_
<ubotu> leo_: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<juano> fo0b4er: let me see if i can come up with something
<yann> hi; got a problem with my wlan card (iwp2100): i wrecked the driver while wanting to get it to work in WPA and now i "killed" eth1 (previously wlan)
<fo0b4er> ok, thanks juano
<rambo3> !madwifi > leo_
<leo_> ubotu: i'll give it a look. thanks.
<QwertyM> leo_, ubotu's a bot :)
<teperdono> hola
<harrykar> ciao
<rambo3> selam aleikum
<leo_> QwertyM: Got that. ta.
<IdleOne> bonjour
<QwertyM> hehe :p
<yann> someone knows how to check the hardware again like during installation?
<harrykar> hi all guys
<yann> like re-run install in order to restore the drivers?
<sheri> i just got a new moniter and when i try to boot with it xorg wont start
<rambo3> fixres > sheri
<IdleOne> yann,  backup /home and anything else you want to save then reinstall
<yann> ok
<yann> no other way?
<Courtney> Hey guys my sister deleted the pics off her sd card and now it won't d/l pics from camera to sd or sd to comp what the hell man
<IdleOne> yann,  I dont know any
<yann> idleone thx
<binarydigit> Courtney: try formatting the card
<Courtney> Can anyone offer advice
<sa1k0> hey
<yann> idleone do you know if thee is a network install possible?
<sa1k0> can anybody help me with something
<rambo3> yann, what do you mean restore drivers ? drivers is microsoft work , modules are in kernel  if you think of those reinstalling kernel maby
<juano> fo0b4er: http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/July2005/article383.shtml#383lfindex1
<juano> fo0b4er: try that
<fo0b4er> thanks juano, ill have a look
<sa1k0> can anybody help me with something?
<IdleOne> sa1k0, ask your question
<yann> rambo3 my prob is i wrecked my wlan when trying to get it to work in WPA
<sheri> is there a way to boot in a safe graphics mode
<rambo3> yann ask ubotu about madwifi
<IdleOne> !madwifi | yann
<ubotu> yann: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lynoure> sa1k0: everyone here could help you with something, but for knowing whether they can help you with your problem, you need to tell what the problem is
<yann> thx all :)
<Zaggynl> why won't the sound work in ts2? it worked before
<Zaggynl> no errors in terminal
<nolimitsoya_> how do i get a usb minolta 2300w printer working on ubuntu? the wizard seems to detecs things just fine till i click the last apply button; then it just sits there a moment, then exits without adding any printer :/
<lynucs> hi all, got a problem with sound.. by playing music  there are allways some shjort clip sounds. the whole soundtrack
<sa1k0> I am running open suse, I am trying to install bitchx , how do you do it, im a newbie
<lynucs> using onbaord realtek ac97 soundcard
<IdleOne> sa1k0, try #suse
<lynucs> 5.1
<Lynoure> sa1k0: You'd get better help from the opensuse channels, then...
<lynucs> i mena click sounds
<lynucs> or sth like that
<rambo3> you computer is not grounded ?
<lynucs> mein?
<lynucs> mine?
<rambo3> wi
<sucks05> There was an error starting GNOME Setting Daemon. any one can help me ??
<fo0b4er> juano, what am i supposed to do exactly?
<Klowner> Google hasn't turned up any answers for me, so I figure I'll ask here. I upgraded my laptop to Edgy and ever since, whenever I go to hibernate the screen turns off but the harddrive activity light doesn't light up like it's dumping mem to swap, and it just sits there without turning off. Anyone have any idea what may cause that?
<rambo3> can it be static electricity that cousing clicking sounds ?
<Pie-rate> how would i burn a divx video/ac3 audio avi file to a vcd on ubuntu?
<lynucs> well i dont think so, because they don't appear in windows
<Taser> hallo
<Zaggynl> When I try 'Sound Recorder', I get an error: 'Your audio settings are invalid, set them better yadda yadda'
<Zaggynl> why does this happen out of the blue? it worked perfectly a little while ago
<Zaggynl> teamspeak also quit working with the mic
<juano> fo0b4er: try editing this file: /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Lynoure> sucks05: Sorry, your screen does not show in my surveillence monitors, so could you tell what the error was?
<fo0b4er> juano, ok
<rambo3> lynucs, can you check aux and such in alsamixer and see if it helps
<IdleOne> Lynoure, lol
<lynucs> yeah, i played with alsamixer settings about a hour now
<juano> fo0b4er: and it seems you have to go where it sais mouse1 and change the protocol to IMPS/2
<lynucs> but what exactly do you mean
<Zaggynl> how do I restart all sound daemons?
<sucks05> Lynoure : the error message like this
<sucks05> There was an error starting GNOME Setting Daemon.
<sucks05> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<sucks05> The last error message was :
<sucks05> Did not recive a reply. Possible causes include:the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expire,  or the network connection was broken.
<sucks05> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<Zaggynl> I don't want to reboot just to get my $!)(Uin microphone to work
<Courtney> binarydigit: It still says internal mem full on camera though so I don't think my cam's recognizing its even there
<fo0b4er> juano, i dont have that file
<Lynoure> sucks05: oops, into pastebin next time, please
<fadumpt> binarydigit is in here?
<sucks05> ok thx
<Lynoure> sucks05: Does that persist after you logout - login?
<lynucs> anyone knows how to make that clicksounds disappear?? :(
<Courtney> binarydigit: It still says internal mem full on camera though so I don't think my cam's recognizing its even there
<sucks05> Lynoure : after login my system run so slowly
<rambo3> lynucs, there is alot of stuff that is not configured in alsa by default . you might check alsa page and see under HW and drivers to set it up properly
<Zaggynl> how do I restart the sound daemons?
<rambo3> alsactl restart i think
<lynucs> mybe you could tell me after which keywords i should search? or what MIGHT be not configured/installed properly?
<Courtney> I tried reformatting to no avail
<juano> fo0b4er: ok.. im checking.. cant find anything still
<konam> I have a question
<rambo3> lynucs, you card name ?
<fo0b4er> juano, ok, thanks
<konam> there's some plans to make ubuntu available in the Mac-Intel architecture? or plans to make GNU/Linux available in the Intel-Macs without bootcamp?
<infidel> anyone know why i get this? sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<infidel> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 26 11:22:47 2006
<rambo3> !timestamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timestamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> infidel: I can tell you how to fix it... but cause can vary
<rambo3> infidel, search forums for timestamp too far in the future .
<rambo3> that becouse your system clock is not set right or wasnt set right under inmstallation
<infidel> Lynoure: how?
<lynucs> rambo wait a sec
<Lynoure> infidel: do  sudo -k   to fix it.
<lynucs> plz
<wkerzend> juano: are you here? sorry got disco by isp
<lynucs> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<juano> wkerzend:
<lynucs> thats what lspci shows
<sucks05> how to play .flv in ubuntu ?
<Lynoure> infidel: one likely cause is drifting system clock and ntp changing the time backwards since last sudo
<infidel> Lynoure: na that didn't do it, it just gave me another timestamp error
<saif> hello
<Lynoure> infidel: which one?
<juano> wkerzend: try this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<saif> I nedd urdent help
<saif> I need urgent help
<konam> sucks05 you can convert that file
<IdleOne> saif,  ask a question
<infidel> Lynoure: sudo -k sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 26 11:22:47 2006
<wkerzend> juano: had a look at that already but didnt help
<konam> sucks05 i think that was 'ffmpeg -i *.flv *.avi' or something alike
<rambo3> lynucs, you got the same driver  as mine
<Lynoure> infidel: try with  sudo -v  then
<juano> wkerzend: k
<rambo3> !paste > rambo3
<infidel> Lynoure: same error
<Lynoure> infidel: if that does not work, I cannot help you today (too ill to dig deeply)
<konam> sucks05 the * is the name of the file, whatever it could be. but you need to have install the ffmpeg app
<haxality> for some reason I can't copy/paste files from my hard drive to my external hard drive in nautilus
<haxality> I can do it in the terminal
<haxality> but I can't use nautilus, the option is greyed out
<kitche> infidel: your time is probabably ahead of what sudo thinks your time is
<fo0b4er> juano: i have to go now, any other ideas?
<saif> I am running hoary and upgraded libc from the latest feisty reposotaries and also the kernel but unable to boot through the new kernel
<sucks05> konam : thx bro i will try later
<infidel> kitche: should i just do the command as root
<webmaren> hey guys
<saif> I am also unable to downgrade libc
<kitche> saif: if you are hoary and you updated to libc that feisty uses then your system will be broken
<webmaren> saif: what release are you on
<kitche> infidel: or set your time to be correct with hwclock --systohc as root
<juano> fo0b4er: sorry , cant find anything related.. it should of searched it at install
<saif> synaptic is showing 17 packages broken
<juano> fo0b4er: be back soon maybe i got somethin
<saif> I am using 5.04
<webmaren> saif: what happened to you?
<fo0b4er> juano, ok thanks for your help, i'll be back in a few hours
<juano> fo0b4er: ok
<saif> I am unable to upgrade any package
<sheri> i just got a new moniter and i cant boot with it xorg wont start......it finds my screen but its say there arnt any configurations that will work with the moniter
<sheri> help
<webmaren> saif: can you backup your files
<saif> yes
<webmaren> saif: can you burn an iso?
<saif> no
<webmaren> :(
<Amadeo> The Desktop Ubuntu CD is also the Live CD?
<kitche> sheri: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CotRo|eR> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kitche> Amadeo: yes
<saif> I dont have a cd writer
<Amadeo> kitche: Thank you :)
<webmaren> saif: what about command-line
<CotRo|eR> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<webmaren> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<saif> I started xchat from the command line
<infidel> kitche: wow i can't use sudo at all how do i become root
<webmaren> can you use the burniso command
<psyber> merry xmass
<saif> also i cnat use virtual console
<saif> also i cant use virtual console
<psyber> is anyone in here familiar with wine?
<lupine_85> psyber: wine <file>.exe
<webmaren> can you download the edgy iso file?
<kitche> infidel: rescue mode when you reboot is the onyl way really
<Maheanuu> Trying to set up Raid5 array to run under Dapper, nothing but probs...  Being a noob, I am finding that I am knowing just enough to be really out of control
<rambo3> psyber, /j #winehq
<lupine_85> doesn't work with a lot of stuff
<webmaren> saif: can you download the edgy iso file?
<saif> I can dowonload the edgy iso file
<kitche> infidel: then once your in rescue mode use hwclock to sync your hardware time with system time
<psyber> ahh thanks I was wondering if there was a wine IRC channel .. thanks rambo
<saif> but I don't have cd writer
<infidel> kitche: okay thanks
<webmaren> cdrecord doesn't work?
<webmaren> oh wait
<webmaren> do you not have a burner drive?
<saif> no
<webmaren> okay
<Maheanuu> saif, do you have any USB flash devices?
<webmaren> that could be problematic
<saif> only 512mb
<webmaren> saif: do you have the original CD you installed from
<zetotof> hello happy christmas to everybody
<saif> yes
<Lynoure> infidel: I'd maybe remove /var/run/sudo/yourusername while I'm at it (cannot remember whether it gets cleared by reboot, and take this with a grain of salt, like I said, I'm ill)
<CotRo|eR> how do i mount ext3 ???
<webmaren> can you back up all your important files
<Maheanuu> you don't have a gig device then?
<CotRo|eR> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<saif> yes
<saif> may on other partition
<saif> may be on other partition
<needhelp> My /dev/hda is 70GiB, where 11GiB is free. Which program do I use to make a new Windows-partition (VFAT) from the free diskspace?
<webmaren> saif: ...the idea is to be a complete reinstall
<webmaren> needhelp: do you have another bootable disk?
<Maheanuu> do you have a doze puter up and running where you can download and burn...  Or, are you on the puter now that is set up under Ubuntu??
<Blissex> needhelp: 'parted' or 'gparted' or 'fdisk' or 'cfdisk' or 'sfdisk' for example
<saif> I think I should get a cd of edgy and do a fresh install. That would be better
<webmaren> needhelp: not smart to partition the disk you are booting from
<webmaren> saif: shipping on those CDs take 6-8 weeks
<needhelp> webmaren: yes, /dev/sda7 I think
<webmaren> saif: you have any friends that can burn it for you
<Maheanuu> Saif, where are you located, and what flavor are you looking for?
<webmaren> needhelp: then you should boot on that partition and use one of the tools blissex suggested to partition your disk
<needhelp> webmaren: dont think its booting from /dev/hda
<saif> Or I should by a new cd writer and download the iso image and burn the image on cd , then install from it
<webmaren> needhelp: okay then, as long as it's not, then you should be good
<saif> India
<webmaren> saif: depends on whether you want to wait for the CDs or spend money on a burner
<un_operateur> or do it without the CDs altogether
<saif> how can i do it
<un_operateur> saif, you could do a netboot with a floppy
<SilentDis> happy Chrismahanukwanzakah everyone :)
<orangefly> what would be the best way to backup work files to my home server....???....
<saif> Upgrading from one version to another version has become a nightmare for me
<un_operateur> orangefly, how many MiB a day?
<lupine_85> orangefly: rsync :)
<lupine_85> rdiff is also good for large stuff
<orangefly> not sure....multiple users, so estimate high to be safe....
<orangefly> i basicly want to do offsite storage for my work....
<lupine_85> rdiff lets you do incremental backups, which is cool
<un_operateur> orangefly, you could implement a full backup server with bacula or amanda so to make it more manageable
<SilentDis> orangefly, just an aside here... is this a corporation you're working for, or a self-propriatorship?
<orangefly> non-profit charity....
<godtvisken> Anyone know about MiniDV cameras + Linux? Specifically the Canon Elura 100. I got one for Yuletide but I don't want to use it unless I know it will work in Linux
<Maheanuu> I am having probs with trying to get Raid5 set up on Dapper, The bios shows all 5 discs set up as raid, but Dapper is showing them as individual drives and not an array????
<sinisterguy> how do you set the console colours for the virtual consoles
<orangefly> i wouls love something web based for those people not very pc inclined....
<SilentDis> orangefly, hmm...  you still might wanna bug management about the legality of it.  it's for a good cause, but some people are REALLY sue happy in the western world now :P
<orangefly> sue for offsite backup....???....
<SilentDis> orangefly, I'd almost say a cron job would better suit a large off-site backup chore.
<SilentDis> orangefly, stupid, i know... but i've seen some VERY stupid lawsuits...
<un_operateur> orangefly, wouldnt it be better to just have a client service backup each user's /home directory to the server rather than get the users to do it -- you know what user's are like, procrastination usually gets the better of them
<lupine_85> orangefly: if the backup doesn't work, maybe?
<CotRo|eR> !mount ext3
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<orangefly> i have client server....just thought it may be a good idea to have some sort of offsite....
<un_operateur> orangefly, yea, i know what you mean -- in this case just have the backup server offsite
<SilentDis> orangefly, or, if the backup does work, and they had personal data on the machine they didn't want 'shared'.  it's a slippery slope.  as i said, you just wanna be safe for your own good, and run it by management.
<orangefly> i have no idea how to connect to an offsite server....i'm kind of new to linux....vpn or something similar....???....
<un_operateur> orangefly, or if the organisation can afford it, you can have 2 backup servers, one onsite, another off -- the onsite one will suit for better/faster backups while the offsite guarantees redundancy
<svu> how would I disable ipv6 in ubuntu? I tried setting up the alias (as in FAQs) - but still interfaces get ipv6 address and ipv6 module is loaded
<orangefly> that's what i'm looking for....
<SilentDis> orangefly, you could do it via a vpn, an ssh, ssl... all depends on how you're transfering the data, how much data, etc.
<nolimitsoya> orangefly, rsync is good for offsite backups
<nolimitsoya> ah, protcolls..
<Przemcio78> hil, i'm going to install ubuntu (my first linux), is ubuntu very complicated?
<un_operateur> orangefly, well, you can use either normal connectivity or a VPN if you seek security, it's all down to how much mileage you have
<idlemind> przemcio78: no not at all
<ironfroggy> where does a driver like usbstorage come from, package-wise?
<nolimitsoya> Przemcio78, depends you your frame of reference :)
<webmaren> prxemcio78: edgy install asks you five questions
<gr3ml> svu:  why?
<SilentDis> Przemcio78, ubuntu, in my opinion, is just about the EASIEST linux distro out there.  especially with a community like this.  VERY helpful to new users :)
<orangefly> i'll check out rsync....does ssh work in a way other than terminal....most of these pople wouldn't have a prayer....
<idlemind> ironfroggy: typically directly in the kernel
<webmaren> prxemcio78: then you install
<lupine_85> orangefly: you set it up to go automagically every day or so
<Przemcio78> what questions?????
<nolimitsoya> Przemcio78, id say ubuntu is easier to learn than windows, but since most people already know their way around windows, many have a hard time relearning :)
<un_operateur> orangefly, you can use non-interactive SSH in scripts and so
<idlemind> ironfroggy: i'm unfamiliar w/the ubuntu kernel format (only been on ubuntu 8 days) but you could check the kernel config to be sure
<ironfroggy> idlemind: they are not compiled as modules?
<svu> gr3ml, because mplayer gives funny ipv6 errors when I am trying to input rtsp stream
<ironfroggy> where i see a copy of the kernel config then?
<lupine_85> you could even write a pretty "backup NOW!" frontend for it in HTML+CSS if you liked
<dcordes> is there any way to ssh to a box without having any port forwarded? im looking for some kind of workaround
<IdleOne> Przemcio78, ubuntu can be complicated but for normal use you will find it to be alot easier then most linux distro's
<orangefly> ok....i'll continue reading....
<CotRo|eR> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<orangefly> ty....
<webmaren> prxemcio78: it's gotten a lot simpler in recent years
<bulmer> what would be equivalent of fish:// in konqueror in nautilus?
<ironfroggy> is there a way to query if a driver exists, module or builtin?
<Przemcio78> is there ms office for ubuntu?
<LinTux> I am trying to install a Belkin F5d700 card and I am getting this error - ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules, what is the cure?
<lupine_85> bulmer: there isn't one
<orangefly> i only started using linux a few moths ago....i already have a file, print, email, and web server....linux is quite interesting....
<bulmer> ironfroggy: if you know the name, do an lsmod
<lupine_85> use sshfs instead
<nolimitsoya> orangefly, my favourite is anacron and rsync in sweet junction. use any type of encrypted transer and you are set. :)
<ironfroggy> bulmer: i tought that only listed modules
<un_operateur> Przemcio78, there's no M$ office for ubuntu--- but you can run M$ office withing crossover office on ubuntu
<IdleOne> Przemcio78,  there is Open Office check out openoffice.org
<orangefly> cool....ty....
<ironfroggy> but i do not see usbstorage in there. shouldnt it be?
<webmaren> przemcio78: openoffice.org is very similar to ms office
<lupine_85> ironfroggy: /boot/config.gz or /proc/config.gz
<SilentDis> Przemcio78, openoffice.org is a full office suite, completely MS Office compatible
<lupine_85> (or called something like that)
<webmaren> przemcio78: it comes preinstalled
<lupine_85> SilentDis: not completely
<Przemcio78> i know openoffice but sadly ms office is 100 times better :(
<lupine_85> not even close, in fact
<LinTux> I am trying to install a Belkin F5d700 card and I am getting this error - ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules, what is the cure?
<spasticteapot> I'll admit that MS office is better than OpenOffice.
<nolimitsoya> Przemcio78, then you might try koffice and abiword
<SilentDis> lupine_85, for the majority of people, it is.  how many 'normal users' use activex in their spreadsheets?  lol
<webmaren> przemcio78: how can ms office be 100x better
<lupine_85> LinTux: modprobe bcm43xx
<spasticteapot> However, there is no way in heck I'm spending $500 every three years!
<webmaren> spasticteapot: maybe only in templates
<lupine_85> SilentDis: go on then, import a trendline from OpenOffice Calc to MS Excel
<nolimitsoya> Przemcio78, start by downloading the desktop cd, and boot it. then you can see for your self
<spasticteapot> MS office has some advanced editing features that are very, very useful.
<lupine_85> it doesn't happen
<idlemind> przemcio78: i think they only beat openoffice w/access all the other programs i find easier than MS office (i use ms office at work all day and use openoffice at night)
<lupine_85> almost /everyone/ uses trendline
<SilentDis> lupine_85, ok, you have a point.  lol
<ironfroggy> `gzip -c /boot/config-***` seems to be a binary
<sinisterguy> how can i change the colors of the tty terminals?
<un_operateur> maybe it is gzip -d ??
<spasticteapot> They've actually got a specialized system for showing what's been added, what's been removed, and what's been edited.
<lupine_85> SilentDis: and for scientific use (I'm a biology undergraduate), it's worse than useless :(
<bulmer> ironfroggy: maybe use zcat
<spasticteapot> Very useful for writing grants.
<naelphin> how can i enable dri? i have an old rage pro card and direct rendering is disabled :/
<spasticteapot> That said, OpenOffice is great for writing papers.
<lupine_85> not when the differing fonts in MS and OO break your attractive presentation :p
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, lupine_85, Przemcio78 gnumeric has pretty good support for excell spreads
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, msttcorefonts package solves that :)
<ironfroggy> says "not in gzip format"
<lupine_85> nolimitsoya: no support for anything approaching decent Y error bars
<spasticteapot> naelphin: I'd like to know that myself.
<webmaren> lupine_85: I had that problem once
<SilentDis> lupine_85, ahhh.  i, personally, have never needed more than what oo provides.  it's hard to determine other people's needs when it comes to office tools like that for me.
<webmaren> lupine_85: powerpoint killed my WWI presentation
<naelphin> i can see it redrawing when i minimize, showing i have no 2d accel
<naelphin> very annoying
<lupine_85> ah, not gz'd
* webmaren mentally strangles bill gates
<spasticteapot> I have a Rage128.
<lupine_85> cat /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic works here
<spasticteapot> It's steve "balless" ballmer I'd rather strangle.
<spasticteapot> He's a gormless twit.
<lupine_85> webmaren: I'll agree that OO is better *software* than MS Office. It just doesn't have the features that most people need
<spasticteapot> Bill gates innovated. Sure, some of his innovations were half-assed, but he was a clever guy.
<lupine_85> if it's not missing a feature you need, it's wonderful.
<spasticteapot> Steve Ballmer is just trying to cover his ass.
<juano> spasticteapot: right
<webmaren> lupine_85: like transparency in presentations 9_9
<bmk789> Microsoft has never innovated
<nolimitsoya> spasticteapot, he stole most of it from mac...
* webmaren high-fives bmk789
<spasticteapot> I was referring to DOS, actually.
<spasticteapot> And basic.
<nolimitsoya> spasticteapot, in what way was that an inovation?
<juano> nolimitsoya: he owns bout 40% of Mac
<Maheanuu> I have hated MS ever since they started their strangulation of the indies about 11 years ago...  I am happy everytime MS gets fined for some past misdead
<webmaren> spasticteapot: microsoft has had one original product
<eegore> bash: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied anyone got a clue on this, this is what I get when I try to start the quake 3 arena install script
<un_operateur> the only grouch i have against OO is speed - apart from that, it supports pretty much everything I need
<IdleOne> DOS was not stolen it was bought
<nolimitsoya> juano, im talking about bill
<spasticteapot> Well, yes.
<spasticteapot> Still, he managed to do a good deal of things.
<webmaren> spasticteapot: and it was a port, at that
<juano> nolimitsoya: me too
<LinTux> lupine_85: when I do that I get this - FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<spasticteapot> Besides, MS flight simulator rocked.
<SilentDis> bmk789, yes they have.  they innovated in the MARKETING arena.  they're the absolute best at that... and not much else.  ;)
<spasticteapot> They made the home PC work.
<lupine_85> LinTux: you can't load ndiswrapper and bcm43xx at the same time
<spasticteapot> Unix made it work much better.
<ironfroggy> i have CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m
<lupine_85> spasticteapot: no, they didn't. IBM made the home PC work
<nolimitsoya> spasticteapot, imho, dos is a crappy halfassed clone of unix
<lupine_85> OS/2 ftw! :p
<bmk789> their marketing even sucks, its their liscensing that gets them money
<ironfroggy> so i should have a module usbstorage, right? because modprobe cant find it
<LinTux> that is what the forum info is telling me to input
<webmaren> spasticteapot: unix was around years before windoze, fool
<Przemcio78> i've heard gentoo is better than ubuntu, in what way is it better?
<juano> i think bill is clever cause he made an OS that users could use easy, you dont need to know much to use windows, thats why it sells so good
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: so true
<nolimitsoya> Przemcio78, ask the person who made the claim
<lupine_85> Przemcio78: the package manager is incredibly simple and cool
<IdleOne> Przemcio78, try them both and decide for yourself
<lupine_85> HOWEVER, you have to compile almost everything from source
<lupine_85> so... yeah :D
<dv_> juano, actually windows isnt that easy
<SilentDis> lupine_85, hmm... you know, i've never played with os2.  time to go find an illegal copy somewhere and see if i can get it working in emulation lol
<gr3ml> Przemcio78:  having used both, i prefer ubuntu
<spasticteapot> I want to try IRIX.
<lupine_85> SilentDis: no... no, it isn't
<kitche> SilentDis: you might find old Open Source Versions of it
<Przemcio78> is gentoo a rolling release?
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, apt is well on par with portage :)
<lupine_85> nolimitsoya: no it isn't
<dv_> juano, but there are lots of literature for it, and kids-next-door who can handle it, and it comes preinstalled on PCs - THIS is the clever idea of bill
<webmaren> przemcio: you could roll a gentoo release
<Maheanuu> I never ran X86 architecture until after the Englishman Sinclair got bought out and his Sinclairs became unsupported..  I found the Sinclair boxes to be better than IBM in those days
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, what are you missing then?
<juano> dv_ its easier than linux for sure, i use linux since some good time ago, but you cant say that linux is easier OS than windows
<kitche> Przemcio78: umm no gentoo is all source based you just update portage when a new ebuild  comes out then you have to recompile
<nolimitsoya> juano, i can
<LinTux> that is what the forum info is telling me to input
<webmaren> prezmcio78: it's on a cd
<dv_> installing windows isnt trivial, most people stick with the preinstalled versions
<ironfroggy> after i `modprobe usb-storage` what do i need to do so the driver creates a device?
<LinTux> that is what the forum info is telling me to input
<webmaren> hehe I made a pun
<dv_> juano, so, ubuntu would take off once someone preinstalls it on PCs
<nolimitsoya> juano, try sticking an ubuntu disk in the hand of a complete computer illiterate and have them get a working, usefull system from scratch. now try the same with windows
<ecastro> is there any metapackage that brings back all the default packages installed with ubuntu?! I mean, something like apt-get install ubuntu to get all the default packages installed
<juano> nolimitsoya: well you may be right on that one, i got ubuntu 6.10 here now and its good
<lupine_85> nolimitsoya: I'm missing PyKDE 3.16 :p
<spasticteapot> I'm personally a fan of Mepis - it's even easier.
<kitche> ironfroggy: plug in the device
<juano> nolimitsoya:  EXCEPT what about listening to an MP3? or watching a video?
<dv_> juano, so this is the holy grail: ubuntu 6.10 preinstalled on retail PCs
<ironfroggy> kitche: i did..
<warrior> hey
<nolimitsoya> juano, do the test some time. its quite fun, and very efficient att erasing the 'linux is hard' myth
<dv_> suse will be there sooner however.
<SilentDis> ecastro, ubuntu-desktop, i believe, is the package you want
<juano> nolimitsoya: i gotta try it yeah xD
<webmaren> http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/cs_os.shtml
<nolimitsoya> juano, then use mepis, or any other distro that isnt restricted tofloss
<dcordes> is there any way to ssh to a box without having any port forwarded? im looking for some kind of workaround
<webmaren> those are computer idiots
<ecastro> SilentDis: let me try it...
<warrior> i have a problem
<nolimitsoya> juano, then the 'restrited software doesnt work out of the box' argument goes away too :)
<un_operateur> juano, with windows its -- how do i edit a spreadsheet  or how do i create a database? :)
<mojojojo__> hi! are there solutions available for ubuntu which wouild accelerate my kernel? At the moment running xmms for example takes ~ 20% of CPU time which is too bloody much
<lupine_85> mojojojo__: buy a faster CPU? :p
<mynameisdeleted> I have a dual 2.8GHZ 64-bit server with a gigabit internet connection........ could such a thing significantly speed up everyones apt-get runs?
<webmaren> mojojojo__: how fast (slow) is your processor
<juano> nolimitsoya:  the thing is that users dont get it when it comes to "i cant listen to an mp3 on linux" or "i cant watch a video on linux" and its true at first cause you dont get **it when its just installed
<un_operateur> mojojojo__, pay a linux geek to build an optmized kernel
<warrior> ##HALFWAY
<ubuntu> hello
<dv_> juano, thats a licensing problem
<mojojojo__> webmaren, it's Athlon 1800+, it should run withouth any problems
<lupine_85> the thing that'd make the most difference is pre-emption, and that's already in
<nolimitsoya> juano, as i said, that not true unless you use a distro dedicated to floss, as is ubuntu
<dv_> this is why suse has mp3 etc. but ubuntu doesnt
<mojojojo__> un_operateur,  definetely not funny :)
<ecastro> SilentDis: yep, it seems you were right! thanks pal! merry xmas for you and everybody else here in this room. And lets try to remember all of us a little what are we really celebrating theese days!
<lupine_85> SuSE paid for the licenses?!
<dv_> yes
<lupine_85> oh dear
<nolimitsoya> juano, try mepis or any other that doesnt enforce that restriction, and that argument is out the window
<SilentDis> ecastro, happy Chrismahanukwanzakah to you as well! :D
<juano> nolimitsoya: i got Ubuntu 6.10 and when i installed it mp3 support was NOT enabled
<lupine_85> juano: too right
<nolimitsoya> juano, are you even reading anything im typing? :?
<spasticteapot> I don't even bother with Mp3s.
<un_operateur> mojojojo__, xmms hardly ever takes 20% CPU time unless you are running a 66mhz cpu :)
<dv_> which is a good thing, suse is one of the most popular distros, so its good to have mp3 support
<ironfroggy> so where do i look if the usb-storage driver isnt creating a device?
<spasticteapot> FLAC for  the win!
<juano> nolimitsoya: yes i am, but its the concept that im talking about, a guy goes to a computer and wants to listen to music, not to a boring license agreement
<lupine_85> dv_: no, it's a bad thing, but I don't expect you to understand why
<dv_> lupine_85, haha
<dv_> lupine_85, there is the world of idealists and the world of everyone else
<lupine_85> eh, sorry, you're not juano :)
<dv_> oh sorry
<lupine_85> s/random insult//
<lupine_85> :)
<dcordes> where can i get cain?
<juano> lupine_85: what?
<nolimitsoya> juano, ffs please, give me a break. ive said numerous times now that if you use a disto such as ubuntu that is bound to floss, you wont get proprietary software out of the box. use mepis or some other distro that allows nonfree content and that problem is gone
<SilentDis> omg... /. article on some guy who built a winged jetpack that travels at over 100mph and he flies it around mountains and such rofl
<mojojojo__> un_operateur, I am aware of that :), that's why I consider it a problem :)... It's not only xmms, but the whole system, I think... but anyway... Ubuntu doesn't seem as easy and user-friendly for me as it appeared at the beginning
<un_operateur> juano, ubuntu does not want to be tied to any licensing issues when using proprietary formats -- if a user wants to use them, it takes a couple of minutes to install packages to support them -- just as it takes a couple of minutes to get a user running M$ office on a windows machine if they want office functionality
<lupine_85> juano: software patents are, essentially, extortion
<dv_> anyway, if joe sixpack wants to hear his mp3s, and "that linux thing" doesnt play them, then linux is shitty software in his opinion, and he will tell everyone how shitty linux is and recommends windows
<nolimitsoya> dv_, you havent been paying attention either, have you? :-?
<un_operateur> mojojojo__, well, honestly, what do you want?? magic?? :) you were given some options, it's now your call to do what you will
<webmaren> mojojojo__: that processor is kind of old
<dv_> but isnt it possible to have a GUI with a "I agree to the license agreements" box?
<webmaren> mojojojo__: and it's only 1.53GHz
<dv_> so one has to agree to the mp3 license to install the software?
<juano> nolimitsoya: i agree with all you guys on certain matters, but i wanna ask the million dollar question, why do users use windows and not have linux at there home?
<webmaren> mojojojo__: and it only has 256K cache
<lupine_85> webmaren: my 2500+ is 1.4GHz
<lupine_85> it plays xmms fine at <<< CPU
<webmaren> lupine: ...shaddup
<nolimitsoya> juano, because theyve already payd for windows the moment they bought their boxes. how is that relevant to our discussion?
<dv_> I see that ubuntu is floss, but it should be unnecessarily hard to install support for mp3 and mpeg4
<lupine_85> webmaren: or what? :p
<juano> nolimitsoya: lol its not cause of that
<un_operateur> dv_, it would mean that ubuntu might have to pay to use a license to use those non-free formats -- which it clearly does not want -- also it has to do with the fact that there are 100% open alternatives to most multimedia formats which ubuntu (like other distros) is keen to see being used
<webmaren> juano: because they're all locked in, like nolimitsoya said
<nolimitsoya> juano, then you need to do some homework :)
<mojojojo__> webmaren, old or not... but I consider abnormal the fact that my linux runs waaaaay slower that Win XP
<pi1l> i want a process to run for a certain amount of time. how do i do that??
<Maheanuu> It's difficult to try to convince anyone that they only get out what they put in, and if they don't want to learn, they will never learn enough to accomplish much in Linux...  Windoze is made for the unwashed masses, those tsto...  You want bland, you got bland....
<dv_> un_operateur, now technically you have to install lame yourself because this way ubuntu isnt distributing mp3 software
<webmaren> juano: of course it's cause of that, that and the idiot programmers who can't break away from windoze
<dv_> un_operateur, but cant this be automated by said click on the "I agree to the agreements" button?
<whyameye> mojojojo__: what kernel are you running?
<un_operateur> dv_, exactly, but ubuntu will play .ogg's fine -- do you see what i mean?
<webmaren> mojojojo__: how old is your ubuntu distro
<mojojojo__> whyameye, 2.16.15-27-k7
<mojojojo__> webmaren, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Dapper Drake
<whyameye> mojojojo__: it really sounds like something it wrong. xmms shouldn't be draining your system so hard.
<oenwaytolive17> merry christmas :)
<un_operateur> dv_, that would mean that ubuntu CDs will have to include packages that support mp3s -- but it does not want to be tied in licensing and legal issues, so it just does not do it
<SilentDis> bbiab
<nolimitsoya> dv_, because ubuntu, like ive said to many times by now, is dedicated to floss and therefore not distributing blobs
<webmaren> mojojojo__: it really shouldn't
<lupine_85> nolimitsoya: except graphics card ones :p
<dv_> un_operateur, no, not on the CDs
<dv_> you press the button and it downloads lame
<juano> webmaren: nolimitsoya: but i dont think that bringing windows down is such a good idea, cause you cant say that windows is so much worse then linux
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, dont get me started on that one.... i just want to scream :P
<lupine_85> oh, and WLAN ones :p
<Dace> hi, is there a live-usbstick version of ubuntu?
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nolimitsoya> juano, yes you can...
<lupine_85> ^ Dace: ^
<juano> nolimitsoya:  no you cant
<webmaren> juano: so we're keeping windoze alive to say LINUX PWNS YOU
<un_operateur> dv_, its not a matter of user's accepting the "agreements" .. its about canonical itself not wanting to be tied with any "agreements" with vendors of non-free formats
<Dace> lupine_85: ok, thanks
<nolimitsoya> juano, why not? its totaly insecure, expensive and crappy in all ways
<juano> webmaren: LOL
<webmaren> juano: that is exactly what you were saying
<oenwaytolive17> hey can anyone help me? ever since i installed ubuntu on my thinkpad 770 (yea old but it works) i have been unable to boot a cd from startup, i need to reinstall windows :P any ideas? i checked the bios... cant find anything for boot options for the cd, its a degraded bios for morons...therefor no advanced options. its called "easy setup"
<juano> nolimitsoya: well what i AGREE veryyyy much xD is that for beeing a paid software IT SUCKS
<juano> nolimitsoya: when Linux is FREE and it ROCKS
<webmaren> juano: almost all paid software sucks
<nolimitsoya> juano, so your point was?
<brady> oenwaytolive17 look up the manual with google.
<webmaren> juano: except for games
<juano> webmaren: CEDEGA
* lupine_85 is playing icewind dale 2
<lupine_85> it ROCKS!
<webmaren> juano: IDGARA
<mojojojo__> ok, I'll try compiling kernel :/
<oenwaytolive17> brad, i tried, looked for a while thats why im here; i looked on google
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, photoshop is kind of nice, excluding their png support...
<oenwaytolive17> i am thinking its a prob with ubuntu
<scott__> anyone to help getting xgl session running? Just got fglrx installed correctly with dual monitors
<nolimitsoya> juano, cedega isnt very good at all...
<nolimitsoya> anyway, this is going veeery of topic :)
<juano> nolimitsoya:  lol why not? i use it and play lots of games
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: juano: *correction* all paid software that isn't a bajillion bucks is crap
<oenwaytolive17> so any help would be appreciated :)
<whyameye> mojojojo__: do you get the same bad results on cpu usage from a live CD with the x386 kernel?
<nolimitsoya> juano, google it :)
<exs_> guys, what's the best way to update firefox to version 2.1 ? Thanks :)
<brady> oenwaytolive17 ibm.com has extensive support for their products. your laptop manual is on ibm.com. go and seek the manual. you'll probably be eaten by a grue.
<lupine_85> as the NHS will tell you, the most expensive software is worse than the cheapest
<lupine_85> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<lupine_85> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9006 kB, installed size 28584 kB
<oenwaytolive17> i think my laptop is way too old to be on this
<Dace> lupine_85: that didn't help much though. i need something i can just throw on the usb stick and boot with it
<webmaren> exs_: you can't get an ubuntu mandate for it
<juano> nolimitsoya: Cedega is fine, i play C&C old school games, Quake , Warcraft
<lupine_85> exs_: probably downloading it from mozilla's website
<juano> nolimitsoya: ive got it working fine
<lupine_85> Dace: with a bit of work such a thing will be your
<lupine_85> ...s
<webmaren> exs_: so you could get it off mozilla, or sompile it
<dv__> ogg is superior to mp3 and I prefer it when I can,
<dv__> thing is, often I cant
<nolimitsoya> juano, that doesnt constitute good software
<dv__> mp3 is THE de-facto standard.
<mojojojo__> whyameye,  I don't have Live CD, unfortunately.. But maybe should I download x386 kernel, and try with it?
<exs_> lupine_85:  ok I see the download on their site, but how would I install what I download?.. it's not a .deb I don't think :)
<dv__> and ubuntu is in no position to dictate standards
<juano> nolimitsoya: umm.. i suppose the purpose of CEDEGA is to make windows games work fine?
<Dace> lupine_85: yeah, i'd just prefer it without the work. there must be some linux distribution that is ready for usb stick ;)
<lupine_85> exs_: just unpack it to your HOME directory somewhere and run it
<un_operateur> dv_, but is it a non-free de-facto standard, is that hard to see?? :)
<webmaren> dv__: OGG PWNS MP3
<juano> nolimitsoya: or am i wrong
<dv__> so many people installing ubuntu will install lame
<nolimitsoya> dv_thats why we have fsf, and the community to educate people
<dv__> because they have bazillion mp3s and 0 oggs
<lupine_85> ogg is the De Facto Free standard :p
<Slart> when copying/moving files between local harddrives gnome almost hangs.. or at least stops responding for  several minutes.. is this normal? can I tweak something?
<brady> dv_ ubuntu doesn't make the standard. ubuntu doesnt use mp3 by default on principle.
<webmaren> dv__: or they could rip the mp3 to ogg
<webmaren> webmaren: that is possible, I do it
* lupine_85 strokes mp32ogg
<nolimitsoya> juano, im not going to argue this. read up on cedega and you will find loads of reasons to dislike the project
<brady> dv_ just like you can use another distro on principle.
<dv__> look, ESR said a very wise thing: "We can't set the standards until after we take over the world.
<dv__> "
<juano> nolimitsoya: well i can find reasons to dislike everything in google
<juano> nolimitsoya: so whats your point?
<dv__> ogg owns mp3, yes, *technically*.
<nolimitsoya> juano, good. then youll find why cedega isnt a nie project, nor a good one :)
<juano> nolimitsoya: hihihi
<webmaren> dv__: people choose mp3 because Open Source scares businesspeople
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a 686 kernel for edgy?
<juano> nolimitsoya: ;)
<dv__> people choose mp3 because they only know mp3
<lupine_85> [BTF] Chm0d: -generic
<webmaren> !i686 edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i686 edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> nolimitsoya: by the way merry x-mas
<dv__> mp3 players play mp3, rippers rip to mp3, their friends have mp3s, etc.
<lupine_85> people don't "choose" mp3, it's what everything's in when they illegally download it
<[BTF] Chm0d> the generic version supports multicore?
<webmaren> !edgy AMD64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy AMD64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brady> webmaren people choose mp3 b/c it had an integer decoder first and it is the lingua franca de musica
<lupine_85> [BTF] Chm0d: yes
<nolimitsoya> dv__, i just converted all my old wma files to ogg, so why cant you? youve already made the leap to linux from windows, for the exact same reason no doubt. then tell your friends to do the same, and explain why
<[BTF] Chm0d> oh wasn't aware of that thx
<lupine_85> np :)
<juano> nolimitsoya: ogg is pretty good
<nolimitsoya> dv__, think about it, you only need to turn one person to turn the world, given that he does the same in return
<dv__> nolimitsoya, tell this to an author who just wants the computer for work,
<dv__> and has an ipod
<lupine_85> if nobody makes a stand and uses ogg, ogg doesn't get used
<linux_kid> HELP! My "F" and "b" uttons won't work in uuntu, ut they do work in windozes (sorry, when i type, no b's or F's will come up (i have to copy and paste rom elseware)
<dv__> ogg is *VERY* unattractive there.
<lupine_85> ipods are evil, also :p
<nolimitsoya> dv__, why dont you do it, and do the world a favour?
<lupine_85> get an iRiver - which does support ogg
<dv__> your points keep you in a niche of 1% of all people
<spasticteapot> iRiver players FVCKING RULE!
<webmaren> lupine_85: gotta go with you there
<spasticteapot> I lost mine recently - I hope it turns up again.
<juano> nolimitsoya: ive got a question, do you know where to find software on linux for a motorola rokr E1? cause ive tried amarok, gtkpod and everything there and it wont work
<dv__> yes, iriver support them and they are good. most mp3 players dont support ogg, unfortunately.
<lupine_85> dv__: it's a niche that's quite nice. Full of /educated/ and /intelligent/ people
<nolimitsoya> juano, no, i dont
<lupine_85> and the niche is growing
<juano> nolimitsoya: i even tried using itunes with wine and no lucj
<dv__> lupine_85, as I said, 1%.
<juano> luck
<lupine_85> dv__: size isn't everything
<nolimitsoya> dv__, did you read what i just said?
<spasticteapot> Audio input at good quality, easy to use, and nearly indestructible - iriver players are hard to beat.
<dv__> but 99% of all consumers use mp3
<lupine_85> so what?
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<lupine_85> who cares about the consumer?
<spasticteapot> 99% of consumers use Windows or Mac.
<nolimitsoya> im banging my head agains a wall of dumbness here...
<dv__> and they have the money, they set the standard.
<mojojojo__> ok, I tested mp3 on mpg123 and the usage is similar... so it's either sound card driver or kernel
<Slart> linux_kid: capital F and small b are the only ones not working?
<webmaren> dv__: 500years ago, 99% of all europeans believed the earth was flat
<Slart> linux_kid: you can write a small f ?
<lupine_85> mojojojo__: I'd go for a silly ALSA driver
<dv__> most of them use windows and mp3s, this will only change once someone sells preinstalled linux, as mentioned before
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: I feel for ya
<linux_kid> Slart: no, the actual ottuns wont work.  i have to copy and paste the charactors
<lupine_85> dv__: people already dop
<lupine_85> Wal-Mart tried it; it failed
<nolimitsoya> quoting myself here: dv__, think about it, you only need to turn one person to turn the world, given that he does the same in return
<dv__> and mp3->ogg will only happen once the ipod supports ogg, as well as many other players and rippers
<dv__> nolimitsoya, nice romantic view. most people wont do it.
<lupine_85> dv__: many other players do support ogg. iPod doesn't, but ogg flourishes anyway. Where it /matters/
<Slart> linux_kid: and the keyboard is ok? can you use those keys in... for example BIOS settings..  (if there is a place to enter general text)
<gharz> guys, i'm planning to share my internet connection to a home pc using xp... how can i share this? is this possible? my ubuntu has the internet connection... xp will connect to my linux.
<nolimitsoya> dv__, then why dont you turn two, istead?
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: but there are more stupid people then smart ones
<lupine_85> gharz: it can be done in several ways
<drivera90> Let's say I take an iPod and put some iPod-geared distro of Linux in it. Will it play ogg and all the cool kid formats?
<dv__> lupine_85, it still is a fact that mp3 dominates - except in niches
<un_operateur> dv_, I think you just havent begun to see the whole philosophy of open-source yet?? There's plenty of good software out there that does just what you want, it's free, exclusive of licensing and legal issues and is well supported, why go against all these marvels and use something non-free and tied to intellectual property legalities??
<juano> anyone know where i can find motorola rokr support for linux???
<linux_kid> Slart: ill check and e ack in a ew..
<dv__> (for example, game developers love ogg)
<lupine_85> dv__: you're standing in a niche. What's your point?
<drach> !masquarade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquarade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drivera90> !masquerade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brady> if the forum would quit dv_ he would go away.
<lupine_85> why should we compromise ourselves to appeal to a huge number of people we don't know, and frankly don't care about?
<lupine_85> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dv__> lupine_85, the point is that adding some automatization for mp3 codec install
<drach> !masquerade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dv__> making it a little easier for the average user
<lupine_85> dv__: like what amarok has, you mean?
<nolimitsoya> dv__, im trying to get through here, ogg is obviously better than mp3, so it isnt hard to convince your buddys to use it. just let them compare for them selves. then thell buy whatever lets them play their new improved files, or convert when they use their ipod. people arent dumb
<lupine_85> it's something that should be app-level, not OS-level
<Slart> gharz: it's possible in most linux distributions.. you just need iptables.. some things to search for.. ip masquerade gateway
<webmaren> dv__: but it is more important to keep with principle
<un_operateur> dv_, getting ubuntu to support mp3s by default is lalmost like saying ubuntu ought to support M$ office's .XLS and .DOC files by default, just why the should they?
<dv__> nolimitsoya, then they cant play it on their ipods
<dv__> shall they all buy irivers now?
<webmaren> dv__: if people can't live with the principle, they shouldn't live with the system
<nolimitsoya> dv__, your quest is dead in teh water. this distro has principles about proprietary software
<lupine_85> Slart: , gharz: it can also be done using static routes... which is the better way IMO, but needs a compatible BB router
<dv__> ok, but you pay.
<Slart> gharz: I do the same thing for my home network.. although with a debian box.. but I think it'll look the same in ubuntu
<webmaren> dv__: rather, we don't
<lupine_85> dv__: no, but they can transcode to mp3 and buy an iRiver *next time*
<jacked> Hi folks. I tried running "scibuntu 0.4" under edgy but it returned errors.  Can anyone help?
<[slam] > http://dimaka.homelinux.org
<nolimitsoya> dv__, you didnt read a thing did you... you are conseddred a troll, and put on ignore...
<gharz> Slart & lupine_85 , can i use it using a cable connected directly?
<[slam] > http://dimaka.homelinux.org
<Slart> lupine_85: oh? this was new.. what is a static route?
<lupine_85> gharz: yeah, that's no problem
<dv__> sigh...
<lupine_85> Slart: basically, the linux PC acts as a router
<gharz> ok... thanks i'll try that.
<dv__> there is a reason why microsoft beat the unix guys on desktop dominance ....
<Slart> gharz: you have to have one computer connected to internet... the rest connect through that computer. (using my way... I don't know about lupines way)
<nolimitsoya> dv__, read up on the unix wars
<lupine_85> so you put the win PC on a separate subnet and make the linux PC route between it and the router; the router needs a static route to know to send stuff for the win PC to the linux PC
<jacked> dv__: you need help.
<nolimitsoya> dv__, thats the road windows is taking now...
<webmaren> dv__: do you have proof that bill gates sold his soul to the devil
* webmaren listens itently
<un_operateur> dv_ is starting to resemble a troll now -- i think he needs to be put out of his misery
<jacked> dv__: professional help.
<nolimitsoya> how does ignore work in lostirc?
<Slart> lupine_85: eh.. just a stright pass through thingy?
<dv__> you just said it: unix wars. constant bickering among themselves. ms had carte blanche
<lupine_85> Slart: yeah, pretty much
<lupine_85> a lot depends on the router, though
<Slart> lupine_85: is that faster? any other advantages.. compared to ip masquerading
* webmaren arms the open-source cannon
<lupine_85> it helps if you've got a /29 and a /30 of publically addressable IPs
<lupine_85> or two /30s
* webmaren aims at dv__
<lupine_85> Slart: no nat is good
* webmaren pushes big red button
<lupine_85> especially for VoIP, messeging, etc, etc#
<nolimitsoya> dv__, the unix wars where about vendor lockin. you need to read up. do us a favour, eh?
<lupine_85> probably < 0.1ms faster than NAT
<Slart> lupine_85: ah.. you'll need more than one public ip.. if only more could be so lucky =)
<dv__> nolimitsoya, not only about vendor lock-in
<lupine_85> Slart: no, you can do it with 1 public IP - but the router needs to be able to NAT the window PC as well
<lupine_85> some support it, some don't
<Slart> gharz: did you find anything using google? there's bound to be lots of tutorials for this.. it's a very common setup
<brady> i thought the unix wars were over the zimmerman telegram?
* lupine_85 has a /29, a /30, 3 /32s and an IPv6 /48 :p
<dv__> anyway, I'm getting tired of this. learn some economy to understand what really keeps desktop linux from getting big.
<lupine_85> but I'm paying a small fortune each month
<Slart> lupine_85: yes.. but then we're not talking simple pass through (static route) any more.. are we? =)
* webmaren puts brady out of his misery
<lupine_85> omg! sellout!
<lupine_85> Slart: true. but why double-nat if you can avoid it?
<jacked> If nobody is up on the scibuntu script; perhaps somebody can point me toward the best available GNU application for 3D molecule modelling/viewing... Any ideas?
<lupine_85> no-nat > single-nat > double-nat
<kohr_> how do i mount ipod?
<nolimitsoya> !ipod | kohr_
<ubotu> kohr_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<dv__> you dont. its evil.
<kohr_> hey
<kohr_> i got it for christmas
<lupine_85> dv__: that's the spirit!
<dv__> lupine_85, this was sarcasm
<webmaren> roflol
<nolimitsoya> kohr_, we feel for you :(
<lupine_85> dv
<lupine_85> so was that
<Slart> lupine_85: hmm.. I think I'll have to reread some of those tutorials.. it was a couple of years since I set that up... the danger of linux.. it just works.. then you forget what you did to make it work
<jacked> dv__: "learn some economy"  <-- buddy, learn some bloody English
<brady> Oh now I remember, the unix wars were over slavery.
<lupine_85> Slart: "if it works, don't break it"
<jacked> dv__: and get lost
<webmaren> ipodlinux.com
<lupine_85> kohr_: if you're not inclined to switch it for an iRiver (which are much cooler), it's perfectly do-able
<Slart> lupine_85: my stuff seems to break themselfs every now and then.. mostly when I try to do something fancy =)
<n2diy> Slart: You got that right, it is a good idea to keep a notebook.
<brady> And it was the imperialists vs the bolsheviks.
<kohr_> ah darn
<dv__> jacked, now this is indimidating.
<kohr_> i already opened it
<Deep__> How do i change my dns?
<lupine_85> kohr_: no problem - it's usable
<nolimitsoya> kohr_, just follow the link i gave you
<lupine_85> Deep__: as in...? are you the client or running the server...?
<brady> In the end Palpatine had his way though.
<webmaren> kohr_: ipodlinux.com
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, what does he need tha for?
<Slart> n2diy: mm.. after setting up alsa.. and oss emulation and what not.. I now have a text file.. (things not to forget) that I update with all the voodoo I do =)
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, wouldnt the ubuntu guide be enough?
<drmabus1> hi there, anyone knows how to sync the sticky-notes to another machine?
* webmaren orders brady's execution for crimes against history
<lupine_85>  /etc/resolv.conf is the file they're specified in though
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: to make his iPod worth it
<n2diy> Slart: Just as good as a notebook, I do the same thing with passwords, just make sure you back it up, off disk.
<Slart> drmabus1: gnome stickys use network? or some other stickies?
<Deep__> lupine_85, well, an sshserver is only accepting a certain dns
<exs_> what's the apt-code for removing an application?.. is it apt-remove 'application name' ? thanks
<webmaren> nolimitsoya: joke, nvm
<jeff2> when I try to burn the edgy eft i386 cd image to a cd-r in k3b, k3b says that I need to enable overburning for the image to fit. why?
<Slart> n2diy: yes.. I have a hardcopy of mine =)
<nolimitsoya> webmaren, ah, nice project :P
<H3g3m0n> http://rockbox.org is much more usefull than ipodlinux for playing music
<jeff2> exs_, apt-get remove
<Deep__> lupine_85, well, a domain
<lupine_85> Deep__: connections to, or from, a specific domain?
<linux_kid> Slart: i've checked in windoze... it worked.  When I login to uuntu, i can type the letters that dont work, ut they don't work once i login
<webmaren> h3g3m0n: meh!
<H3g3m0n> Looks like the ipodlinux page is down too
<webmaren> linux_kid, is your 'b' broken?
<webmaren> h3g3m0n: ?
<lupine_85> H3g3m0n: must be the militant branch of the FSF
<Deep__> lupine_85, it allows my-domain.com, which is pointing to my ipadress, but i guess i have to set my out-dns to that domain too
<Slart> linux_kid: hmm.. keys work in windows.. but not in ubuntu... you're not using some kind of weird keyboard layout? dvorak? chinese?
<H3g3m0n> ah you link had .com not .org
<lupine_85> aka. the "We'll Free Your Software For You" Foundation
<webmaren> linux_kid: did microsoft build you keyboard?
<lupine_85> Deep__: yes, rdns is good
<Slart> linux_kid: oh.. and try pressing all the alt, shift and ctrl keys at least once.. just to make sure they are "reset"
<n2diy> Hey, I'm using Dvorak!
<lupine_85> or, just set up sshd to work with the IP address rather than the domain name
<Deep__> lupine_85, well, how do i change that? :)
<webmaren> n2diy: nothing wrong, it's just different
<lupine_85> you'd have to see your ISP in most cases
* SilentDis has returned
<linux_kid> slart: it works in uuntu login, utnot ater i login
<lupine_85> most ISPs won't change it
<exs_> ok, I've downloaded and got firefox 2.1 to work nicely.. It's on my desktop now (unzipped rar).. and I'd like to replace this one with my current one. What's the best way?
<linux_kid> wemaren: no hp made it
<n2diy> webmaren: Hey, I've been using it 16 years, I'm not changing back now.
<webmaren> linux_kid: methinks microsoft sabotaged your keyboard
<lupine_85> exs_: alias firefox ~/path/to/firefox >?
<webmaren> n2diy: nobody said it's bad
<linux_kid> me thinks it too
<lupine_85> erm, minus the >
<webmaren> n2diy: just might confuse the poor chap's od
<n2diy> webmaren: roger that
<exs_> lupine_85:  what does this mean?..
<n2diy> webmaren: od?
<lupine_85> whenever you type "firefox" it'll substitute it for the other command
<SilentDis> exs_, hmm... until it's ported into the repos, i'd say moving the folder to your home folder, then changing the link on the toolbar would probably be best
<linux_kid> Slart: its a asic keyoard, it workd just yesterday...
<lupine_85> or you could put the path/to/firefox in your $PATH before any other dirs - that'd be tidier
<Slart> linux_kid: and all the other keys works alright
<webmaren> n2diy: os (keys are next to each other)
<exs_> SilentDis:  is it going to delete my settings?
<linux_kid> Slart: ya...
<lupine_85> so export PATH=/path/to/new/firefox/dir:$PATH
<oenwaytolive17> ok... i think my problem has to do with the bios
<kohr_> what makes iriver so much better?
<jeff2> I only have a 650 MB (74 min) CD-Rs, but the edgy eft i386 iso is 698.4 MB. am I out of luck?
<oenwaytolive17> how can i update my bios with linux?
<lupine_85> stick it in ~/.xsessionrc
<webmaren> linux_kid: usb or ps2
<n2diy> webmaren: not on a Dvorak board! :)
<SilentDis> exs_, nope.  actually, do what lupine_85 said, it'll work better :)
<lupine_85> oenwaytolive17: the same way you would in windows
<linux_kid> wemaren: its a noteook, uilt in
<webmaren> n2diy: well I have an MS Standard board
<oenwaytolive17> if my bios version doesnt allow the cd to boot from start with linux
<webmaren> linux_kid: oh
<oenwaytolive17> it says that problem was fixed in later versions
<lupine_85> i.e. boot in to REAL MODE and do it from there with the application provided by the BIOS vendor
<oenwaytolive17> is there any way to update my bios from ubuntu
<SilentDis> jeff2, you can buy 700mb CDs at most computer stores for all of $1USD/each :)
<Silver_Lining> DCC SEND WTFLOLIDUNTGETDISITISCLON
<lupine_85> oenwaytolive17: don't try to do it from protected mode unless you're brave
<Slart> linux_kid: I have no idea why your keyboard wont work.. most confusing.. perhaps one of the others here have more ideas
<webmaren> SilentDiS: or less
<n2diy> webmaren: All my boxes are set up so I can mouse click on the tool bar, and switch between Qwerty, and Dvorak.
<linux_kid> I eel like a 7 year old who lost his teeth
<Ghetto|SM> That was fun.
<webmaren> n2diy: cheers for you
<SilentDis> oenwaytolive17, let me poke ubotu on that one...
<kohr_> what makes iRiver so much better>
<SilentDis> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exs_> SilentDis:  but lupine said something that I didn't understand. He said "alias, firefox ~path/to/firefox".. but that doesn't make sense to me
<linux_kid> Slart: thanx or your help and Merry Christmas
<webmaren> linux_kid: there's no shame in crappy hardware
<nolimitsoya> kohr_, usb mass storage supprt and decent file type support, to begin with
<lupine_85> exs_: don't do that, do the other
<n2diy> webmaren: It is a big help, when I have to tweak a box I have out in the wild.
<lupine_85> kohr_: ogg support :p
<nolimitsoya> kohr_, also, better sound, battery time and its cheaper
<lupine_85> also no Digital Restrictions MAnagement
<linux_kid> wemaren: its not the hardware, the ottuns work when i type my login name
<Slart> linux_kid: oh.. you might want to try one of the consoles.. press ctrl+alt+F1 .. then you get a standard login prompt.. login and try the keyboard... ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to gnome/kde
<kohr_> well, i got a nano
<lupine_85> oh, and the technical advantages too :p
* webmaren gives n2diy a sarcastic thumbs-up
<SilentDis> exs_, oh lol.  he specified the command you'd need to type.
<kohr_> so it would be 20 bucks more
<exs_> lupine_85:  I'm like a frekin ball being bounced here! what's the best way to replace the firefox (2.1) (new one) on my desktop (in a folder, unzipped and working fine) with my old firefox, keeping my settings?
<kohr_> 1 hour improved battery time
<Fasga_> Is it possible to convert WMA to MP3, to get rid of DRM, without burning the songs to CDs?
<lupine_85> [19:41]  <lupine_85> so export PATH=/path/to/new/firefox/dir:$PATH
<lupine_85> ok?
<slain> yes
<dv__> Fasga, via mplayer and win32codecs
<nolimitsoya> kohr_, dont feel sad about it, its just apple is a pretty touchy-feely subject in floss communitys :)
<dv__> mencoder that is
<brady> exs_ the best way is to not do anything and wait for ubuntu to update it in apt.
<Deep__> ha, lupine_85, your helping everyone? :)
<SilentDis> exs_, from my understanding, firefox, any version, will pull settings from ~/.mozilla instead of it's own stuff.  so there's no settings to worry about :)
<exs_> brady:  why does it take so long?
<slain> mplayer and lame
<dv__> however, if the WMA is encrypted forget it
<lupine_85> brady: it's not even in feisty...
<Przemcio78> does linux bite?
<Fasga_> dv__, I'll try it, thanks.
<lupine_85> dv__: wma encryption can be broken
<compengi> what problems that people mostly face after upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<lupine_85> but that's illegal, apparently
<Deep__> Przemcio78, hah
<nolimitsoya> Przemcio78, yes
<dv__> lupine_85, are there tools for it?
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, how?
<Slart> Przemcio78: always..but sometimes it just nibbles
<dv__> doing it manually should be time-consuming..
<lupine_85> compengi: mostly, ubuntu-desktop gets removed halfway through. So just reinstall it after the upgrade
<lupine_85> dv__, nolimitsoya: I know it's possible, not how to do it
<dv__> btw. this is one way ogg can be made more attractive: it just ROCKS for webcast since it sounds very good at low bitrates
<dv__> vorbis, that is..
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, the only tools ive seen depends on you being able to play the file to begin with...
<linux_kid> Slart: the uttons work when i go to CTRL ALT 1
<lupine_85> I was trying to find out how to un-DRM WMVs (which can't be done currently) when I came across that nugget
<dv__> try wma at 64kbit. sounds like a radio in a pipe
<linux_kid> Slart: ut stop when i exit...
<Slart> linux_kid: ah.. then it's  a gnome thing..
<compengi> lupine_85, and what other common serious problems?
<lupine_85> compengi: that's the only one I know of
<linux_kid> Slart what should i do
<lupine_85> and I'd hardly call it common
<nolimitsoya> compengi, if youve used automatix some time in the past things might break. bad...
<juano> anyone know a player in linux for motorola rokr E1
<Slart> linux_kid: I'm looking.. perhaps there are some kind of keyboard-configuration somewhere.. somewhere you can changes keys etc..
<Slart> linux_kid: you're using gnome, right?
<linux_kid> Slart yes
<exs_> Where is firefox defaulty installed ?
<n2diy> Slart, system-pref-keyboard
<dv__> lupine_85, but a tool for breaking wmV (not wma) encryption would rock! tell me when you see one :)
<lupine_85> dv__: yeah, not likely to happen soon
<dv__> yes, until dvd jon is at it
<SilentDis> linux_kid, just curious here... have you gone back through a reconfigure of xorg yet?  maybe the wrong keyboard got selected *shrug*
<lupine_85> since the only people (except me, of course :p ) who want to break wmv encryption are after teh pr0nz, everyone's too embarresed to work on it
<lupine_85> erm. fix spelling as appropriate.
<CotRo|eR> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<webmaren> lupine_85: lol
<dv__> lupine_85, exactly
<linux_kid> SilentDis: it worked yesterday... and im quite sure i havent reinstalled uuntu since then
<Slart> n2diy: the keyboard shortcuts wont let me set a shortcut to a simple letter (I get a messagebox that this will make typing impossible =)
<webmaren> linux_kid: reconfigure xserver anyways, it might have just gotten an error in the file
<ismail> hi all
<Nitro> DCC SEND GTFOMYINTERNETSILYAOSTR
<ismail> i have a question
<linux_kid> wemaren: and how do i do that?
<SilentDis> linux_kid, that's just weird.
<n2diy> Slart, not keyboard shortcuts, just keboard, the selection above it.
<dv__> lupine_85, sorry for being an ass before, I just lose myself when it comes to this topic
<webmaren> linux_kid: reboot into recovery mode
<webmaren> and type...
<lupine_85> dv__: np :)
<lupine_85> Freedom is a touchy topic
<SilentDis> linux_kid, i'd still say a quick sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might not be a bad idea, just to make sure it didn't get corrupt somehow or some other weirdness.  can't hurt.  *shrug*
<ismail> how do i make the middle scroll botton in my mouse work
<webmaren> linux-kid: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> n2diy: well.. I can set certain keys there..  if it's only the f and b keys that dont work.. I thought he might have set them as shortcuts accidently
<Slart> eh.. I can't set certain keys...
<dv__> lupine_85, but the hd-dvd/bluray discs might tip things towards open formats
<ismail> it used to work fine before but when i replaced my motherboard it doesnt work no more
<lupine_85> dv__: maybe, they're DRM'd to death
<webmaren> dv__: yeah, cause that has ever happened before
<lupine_85> I'll give it a couple of months before they're hax0red
<n2diy> Slart, roger that. maybe removing the current keyboard, and re-installing it would work?
<SilentDis> ismail, the button, or the scrolling of the wheel?
<lupine_85> especially since the PS3 uses blu-ray, and the PS3 runs linux
<ismail> the scroll
<webmaren> VHS was open, and then DVD is a DRM-demon
<ismail> the botton works
<webmaren> lupine_85: whaddya know?
<dv__> no wait. DVD won because it is MUCH better than vhs.
<Slart> linux_kid... try to set the keyboard layout again.. just to see if it resets something.. system, prefs, keyboard.. just select any layout, apply.. and then select your proper layout after that.. see if it works
<webmaren> lupine_85: could be something there
<lupine_85> if gdb runs on ps3, what more do you need? ;p
<webmaren> dv__: and then dvd got taken by the copuright gods
<ismail> silentDis: have any idea?
<Slart> n2diy: I have no idea.. I've never have a keyboard that didn't accept certain keys... it's always been all or nothing for me =)
<dv__> webmaren, once something is popular and a cashcow, this always happens
<Slart> never had..
<linux_kid> Slart: how do i reset the keyoard?
<dv__> a bad thing, yes :)
<dv__> :(
<SilentDis> ismail, i'm working on a couple things... i was curious if the scroll worked, or it was the button itself that was having issue?
<Nitro> DCC SEND GTFOMYINTERNETSILYAOSTR
<eztk> linux_kid: have you been using xmodmap??
<Slart> linux_kid: just select another layout.. french, german, swedish.. something..then apply/ok
<n2diy> Slart: yes it is an odd problem, and it works on the darkside, so we know it isn't hardware related.
<lupine_85>  /sigh
<richard501> help - laptop doesnt see my wireless card
<eztk> i tried to disable control + backspace by using xmodmap
<linux_kid> Slart: like where do i select the keyoard...?
<eztk> really screwed things up
<Slart> n2diy: hehe.. dark side.. never heard that before. ..
<dv__> webmaren, I doubt suse would stay that open if it had 85% marketshare for example. that is, kernel etc. would be GPLed, yes, but the players being realplayer and such
<Slart> linux_kid: system menu.. preferences.. keyboard
<sam> hey there i was wondering how can I get my sound to work alsa seems to be configured but yet the sound doesn't work
<dv__> money corrupts :/
<jeeves_Moss> all:  Merry Sh*tsmas everyone!
<n2diy> Slart: you must be a newbie?  :)
<lupine_85> dv__: suse are well on their way to not being open
<ismail> sikentDis: before when i install ubuntu the middle botton and scroll weel worked off the bat. this time however when i installed ubuntu only the botton worked
<SilentDis> jeeves_Moss, happy Chrismahanukwanzakah to you!
<linux_kid> n2diy: im no newee, i just skrewed up my keys... LOL
<sam> hey there i was wondering how can I get my sound to work alsa seems to be configured but yet the sound doesn't work
<lupine_85> SilentDis: you missed mithras
<dv__> lupine_85, they obviously want to become big, and pay the price by including non-free stuff support
<jeeves_Moss> SilentDis:  lol,  nice one!
<richard501> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 doesnt work for me :(
* sam needs to fix his display to
<lupine_85> dv5237: yeah :(
<Slart> n2diy: indeed... my friend once showed his collegues on the bank the DOS window... and from that day on they thought he had magic powers.. becuase he could go "back there".. "into the computer" =)
<dv__> this CAN be a good thing though
<n2diy> linux_kid: I wasn't referring to you.
<ismail> !mouse
<webmaren> sam: what are you trying to play out of
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lupine_85> dv__: no, it can't
<dv__> it makes linux and its peculiarities more common knowledge
<jeeves_Moss> SilentDis: are you any good with GPSD?  I've been trying in here for 3 days now to get it, Kismet, and GPSDrive to work, and so far, NOTHING!
<linux_kid> n2diy: sorry ;)
<sam> webmaren: xmms
<dv__> so more people know how a linux distro works, and ubuntu suddenly isnt all that alien
<n2diy> linux_kid: nada.
<psyber> merry xmass
<webmaren> sam: I mean what hardware
<dv__> in short: the jump suse -> ubuntu is easier than windows -> ubuntu
<SilentDis> ismail, hmm...  never herd of 'some' of the scrolling working, but not scrolling up.  i'd almost say reconfigure the xserver, just to be SURE it's setup right.
<sam> webmaren: hrmm hold on let me get that info
<SilentDis> jeeves_Moss, no idea hun.  ask the question to the room, though, someone might be able to help :)
<webmaren> sam: just, headset, speakers, etc
<richard501> is there a GNU for ndiswrapper
<Slart> windows -> debian -> ubuntu was. ... ok.. although I nearly threw out the computer through the window after a week with debian =)
<ismail> i dont know how to do that
<ismail> :D
<SilentDis> ismail, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jeeves_Moss> SilentDis:  ok, thanks. as I said, I'm getting P.O. over this.
<dv__> Slart, windows -> debian unstable, when they are switching to a new major KDE version. THIS is insane :)
<dv__> 50% of the package deps broken  :)
<psyber> quick question  I just installed wine, and from what I understand there is some kind of wine setup I need to run... but I have no idea where it is.  Does anyone have any idea what I am talking about?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  anyone here any good with GPSD?  I've got to put up with a 2 hour drive with the family, so I want something to do on the drive.
<ismail> and then?
<Slart> dv__: hehe.. I know the pain... but it will all be better.. soon.. just walk into the light =)
<sam> webmaren: i cant tell from lspci ima paste on pastebin
<SilentDis> ismail, once you've gone through that, restart gdm (ctrl-alt-backspace) and see if it works
<Slart> jeeves_Moss: what is GPSD?
<dv__> Slart, been there. I prefer hell. hotter chicks :P
<n2diy> psyber: Have you tried running Wine, it may prompt you for the setup info?
<psyber> yup
<jeeves_Moss> Slart:  it's the deamon that interfaces your GPS for other programs.
<Slart> dv__: hehe.
<hou5ton> jeeves_Moss:   one thought would be to develop a better relationship with your family.  :)
<psyber> I type wine in the consol and I get error messages
<webmaren> Slart: I don't wanna walk into the light
<Slart> jeeves_Moss: ah.. nice.. I might come ask you about it when I finally get around to buying one =)
<SilentDis> hou5ton, lmao!  you get the line of the day award lol
<psyber> well not error just an expectation for more paramaters
<Slart> webmaren: you heard dv__, hotter chicks the other way =)
<webmaren> slart: roflol
<Slart> linux_kid: did you die on us? keyboard not working at all now?
<ismail> what should i choose for mouseprotocol?
<sam> webmaren: http://pastebin.com/844791
<Slart> ismail: I think you can choose auto..
<ismail> imps/2
<ismail> or explorerps/2
<psyber> any ideas n2?
<linux_kid> Slart: i havent died yet, and i dont plan on dying soon, ut i dont have any other lanuages to set it to
<name> what's the best way of recording TV?
<morvok> yawn..
<n2diy> psyber: no, never played with Wine.
<what> hi
<webmaren> sam: to be honest, I don't use lspci
<Slart> lismail: you doing the dpkg-reconfigure? then pick one and change it using the text editor later =)
<SilentDis> !who | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeeves_Moss> Hou5ton:  lol, I think hell would freeze over first.  Any luck on getting help to make this work?
<webmaren> sam: open the oss output plugin in xmms
<sam> webmaren: what do you use?
<webmaren> sam: in the prefs
<psyber> anyone here familiar with running Wine on Ubuntu?
<Slart> linux_kid: hmm.. and I see it didn't get better..
<webmaren> go to the oss plugin
<SilentDis> ismail, i'm sorry, i'm not activly watching the room, i noticed your name scroll by.  if you preface my name on it, my client is setup to beep :)
<oenwaytolive17> ok dont tell me to google help; i looked through the thinkpad manual thouroughly
<oenwaytolive17> i dont know how to make my laptop boot a cd at startup
<webmaren> sam: are you playing through a sound card or usb?
<linux_kid> yeah
<Slart> linux_kid: oh.. in that same applet.. what keyboard configuration thingy do you use?
<Slart> linux_kid: the place where you chose from pc 105 keys.. IBM keyboard etc etc
<yurik> whats the better version of ubuntu kubuntu or edubuntu?
<linux_kid> Slart Generic 104 PC with US English
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: change the bios to startup cd before harddrive
<oenwaytolive17> it wont work my bios has a thing called "easy setup" pretty much very limited options for people who know crap about computers setup in a crappy gui
<n2diy> oenwaytolive17: you bios may not support it, my Thinkpad 570 doesn't.
<oenwaytolive17> grappl, i cant do that thats the problem;
<Slart> linux_kid: have you tried changing that?.. perhaps try the 105 key model. .. just to see if anything changes
<Tchaka> hello all :)
<oenwaytolive17> then n2di, how can i install windows back on
<sam> webmaren: threw my sound card on my laptop and the oss plugin dont work xmms shows its playing doesn't give any errors but no sound
<oenwaytolive17> if i cant boot a cd
<psyber> does anyone in here know anything about running wine on Ubuntu?
<n2diy> oenwaytolive17: I have no idea, and no interest in it.
<webmaren> sam: open the preferences, and get to the output plugins
<Slart> linux_kid: there are lots of keyboards to chose from.. see if anything seems to fit better.. you had a hp keyboard?
<grapple> Anyone here know how to configure HLDS (Half-Life Dedicated Server) on Ubuntu Server Edition (Text only)?
<morvok> anybody have a better idea of howto shutdown qemu-guests on host shutdown that having a script in inet6 (with a wait() time) that ssh's to them and runs a shutdown -h now?
<linux_kid> Slart: i have tryed a ew, none seem right.  Its a V5000 series noteook, i that helps...
<oenwaytolive17> well i need help
<oenwaytolive17> please its christmas
<Slart> linux_kid: ok.. I'll have a look around.. hold on
<sam> webmaren: ok then what?
<webmaren> oenway to live: i don't think there is anything that can be done
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: What kind of laptop is it?
<oenwaytolive17> if anyone can take the time to help me id more then appreciate it
<sam> webmaren: there is oss/alsa/esound
<webmaren> sam then select oss
<oenwaytolive17> grapp, its a thinkpad 770
<webmaren> samL then hit configure or something like that
<CotRo|eR> How do you add resolutions to nvidia ??
<sam> webmaren: i did but it still doesn't play sound
<Slart> linux_kid: is that some kind of laptop-keyboard?
<CotRo|eR> How do you add resolutions to nvidia ??
<webmaren> go into the configuration
<linux_kid> Slart, ya
<morvok> oenwaytolive17: do you have a floppy drive
<oenwaytolive17> the thing is, it worked before ubuntu grapple, so im thinking if i totally erase ubuntu off of the drive it will work
<lupine_85> CotRo|eR: the same you add resolutions for any other card
<webmaren> and there should be something about audio and mixer devices
<lupine_85> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> linux_kid: and there isn't a switch so that those 2 keys mean sometihng else..?? like a num lock
<linux_kid> Slart, should i count my keys...?
<sam> webmaren: i tried the alternate devices still doesn't work
<CotRo|eR> tnx :)
<Slart> linux_kid: nah.. it wouldn't tell my much anyways =)
<linux_kid> num lock is o
<morvok> oenwaytolive17: thats probably becuase it didn't find a boot area on the disc and moved to the next device (cdrom)
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: How did you get ubuntu on it in the first place?
<webmaren> sam: tried entering into the field /dev/dsp1 and /dev/mixer1?
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: Yeah morvok is prolly right.
<linux_kid> its not on, i cannot type o
<sam> webmaren: hrmm no
<webmaren> try that
<oenwaytolive17> grapp; my bro did it for me
<babar> hu
<morvok> oenwaytolive17: do you have a floppy drive in the laptop?
<babar> buntu
<oenwaytolive17> from booting a cd at starttup
<fo0b4er> juano, any more ideas on the mouse problem?
<juano> fo0b4er:
<oenwaytolive17> morvok; its external
<juano> fo0b4er: yes yes
<juano> fo0b4er: i found something related
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: Have you updated the bios?
<morvok> oenwaytolive17: boot does your Bios look for a boot on it first?
<juano> fo0b4er: hold on a sec
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have a sandisk sansa?
<fo0b4er> ok
<sam> webmaren: ls /dev | grep dsp only shows adsp and dsp
<fo0b4er> i do shadowpillar
<oenwaytolive17> thats what i dont get it was able to boot a cd from startup for ubuntu, but afterwards i cant boot a cd anymore
<sam> webmaren: still try dsp1?
<webmaren> sam: then use /dev/dsp
<linux_kid> Slart, whould this help... "sudo apt-get remove uuntu-desktop" and then "sudo apt-get install uuntu-desktop"  I have the CD's so i dont have to wait hours rom a repository
<webmaren> and /dev/mixer
<sam> webmaren: i did still dont work
<Shadowpillar> fo0b4er: how did you get it working?
<oenwaytolive17> it looks for a boot but skips over my cds
<oenwaytolive17> every windows cd i have
<juano> fo0b4er: as root edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oenwaytolive17> and they work fine on my other computers
<Slart> linux_kid: perhaps.. but I'm starting to think your keyboard is special... and that's why X.org doesn't want to play nice with it
<fo0b4er> Shadowpillar, i didn't in linux, i use it in windows xp
<fo0b4er> juano, ok
<juano> go to Section "input device" where it sais Identifier : mouse
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: So it is checking for a cd on startup before booting off the harddrive?
<oenwaytolive17> grapple: yes my cd rom drive flashes but nothing happens
<linux_kid> Slart: yeah sadly.  Is there anyway to just reinstall the keyoard settings?
<ismail> ok i think i screwd up my config in xorg
<juano> fo0b4er: and check if it sais protocol "ImPS/2"
<oenwaytolive17> even in ubuntu when i put in a cd. an icon doesnt come up so i can view the cd
<fo0b4er> juano, ok
<n2diy> Slart, roger that. maybe removing the current keyboard, and re-installing it would work?
<ismail> how can i revert back to the original settings
<oenwaytolive17> yet i can view the cd from ubuntu using the command terminal
<oenwaytolive17> but no cd i use is booting up by itself i have to do it all manually
<Slart> linux_kid: I don't think so.. you could always do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver.. but then you loose graphics card settings etc
<juano> fo0b4er: if not try enabling it and restarting x-server
<webmaren> sam: make sure you have libasound2
<Shadowpillar> fo0b4er: yeah, I dont have winXP on the side :(
<Slart> n2diy: sure.. perhaps... but how to remove the keyboard?
<Shadowpillar> it did mount, then spazzed out
<juano> i found out that the protocol imPS/2 is compatible with USB
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: What about the ubuntu cd you used to initially used?
<linux_kid> Slart: how much settings do i loose?
<Slart> linux_kid: did you try the hp keyboards in the settings applet? and the compaq ones?
<fo0b4er> Shadowpillar, sorry, I can't really help you
<brady> is there a way to uniformly install a language in a system. specifically, i want a dual english/turkish system. i don't really want to install the individual language packs one-by-one.
<Slart> linux_kid: graphics, mouse, keyboard... that stuff
<webmaren> sam: can't do any more to help you out
<oenwaytolive17> grapple; i have no idea; it was his disk set i dont have it
<fo0b4er> juano, protocol is "ExplorerPS/2"
<n2diy> Slart, linux_kid, system-pref-keyboard, highlight current keyboard and click remove, then select it again, and click add.
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: Are you positive you burned your other cds correctly?
<linux_kid> SLART: I got it!  oot the live CD and see ALL the settings, write them down, and then conigure it that way in the hdd game
<juano> ok, change it to imPS/2 and try out, else just leave it how it was
<fo0b4er> juano, ok thanks
<oenwaytolive17> the thing is grapple i know my cd rom drive is working; because i can view the files using the command line but they wont boot in ubuntu windows manager or at startup
<sam> webmaren: hrmm how do I check if I have that installed?
<Shadowpillar> [23589.224659]  usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26
<Shadowpillar> [23589.237286]  usb 4-1: device descriptor read/all, error -75
<oenwaytolive17> yes im pretty sure;
<Slart> linux_kid: sure.. that's a bit like cheating.. but ok ;)
<oenwaytolive17> i burned from a .cue file
<juano> thats lmPS/2 an L or I
<oenwaytolive17> and it boots on this pc
<juano> l
<webmaren> sam: fire up synaptic, and check if it's green
<juano> i think its l, lol fo0b4er
<juano> lmPS/2
<linux_kid> Slart: yeah, its cheeting
<sam> webmaren: how do I do that?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  anyone able to help me with this GPSD issue?
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: The only thing I can think of is update the BIOS then see if it has a option to change boot priority. If not then, well, I don't know.
<fo0b4er> juano, i just copied and pasted what you said before
<oenwaytolive17> how can i update without a cd rom drive or floppy
<fo0b4er> "imPS/2"
<lupine_85> sam, webmaren: apt-cache policy <package> is faster :)
<juano> put l, not i fo0b4er
<oenwaytolive17> dont i need something to actually boot at startup?
<grapple> oenwaytolive17: You cant boot from your floppy eaither?!
<juano> fo0b4er:  sorry :P
<webmaren> sam: system>administration>synaptic package manager
<fo0b4er> juano, ok
<oenwaytolive17> i mean yea the cd drive works but it doesnt boot on startup
<Slart> linux_kid: but by all means.. go ahead.. just let us know what the settings were.. =)
<webmaren> lupine: w/e
<oenwaytolive17> i need to see
<linux_kid> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFbbbffff I DID IT!!!
<oenwaytolive17> ill brb let me check the floppy drive
<j_`> hi
<juano> oops
<webmaren> lupine_85: but then if he's in synaptic, he can mark it right there
<juano> fo0b4er:  its with an i
<fo0b4er> juano, so it should be "lmPS/2" ?
<jeeves_Moss> all: or anyone who is good @ getting my WiFi to work corectly?
<Slart> linux_kid: ehh.. ok.. sacrificed a goat? made a pact with the behorned one?.. tell us
<juano> no no... fo0b4er its imPS/2
* webmaren congradulates linux_kid
<juano> sorry
<juano> I with caps
<fo0b4er> juano, WHAT now im confused, ok
<sam> webmaren: where is it at in this program?
<juano> fo0b4er: just googled it sorry
<linux_kid> I reinstalled US English and reselected 1o4 Generic
<fo0b4er> ok, "imPS/2", got it
<juano> with I caps
<webmaren> open synaptic, and click search
<juano> big I
<webmaren> type in libasound2
<fo0b4er> juano, ok "ImPS/@"
<fo0b4er> lol oops
<Slart> linux_kid: we should have listened to what n2diy said.. oh.. about 10 minutes ago :D
<Shadowpillar> anyone else here have a sandisk sansa?
<juano> ImPS/2
<grapple> Can anyone here walk me through updating the Kernel's timer frequency to 1000hz in ubuntu 6.06.1 server ?
<juano> yeah try that
<fo0b4er> good, ok
<juano> and restart x-server
<Nontitle> Shadowpillar: i have one, it sucks
<sam> webmaren: ok and what am i searching for now>
<Nontitle> i had it replaced 3 times
<j_`> i have mounted a fat32 partition in linux. folders which are +r in dos/windows are not writable even by root, but all other files are is there a flag i can add in my fstab or something?
<sam> ?
<n2diy> Slart, linux_kid. :)
<Slart> linux_kid: well..
<linux_kid> poor n2diy
<j_`> i can't find anything on google
<Shadowpillar> Nontitle: did you get it working in linux?
<webmaren> sam: libasound2
<juano> if it doesnt work, just keep ExplorerPS/2 fo0b4er
<Nontitle> yeah, it just acts as a usb drive
<The-Fox> anyone care for Ubuntu instllation problem ?
<linux_kid> j_: google is ALWAYS slow on holidays.  use ask.com
<Shadowpillar> Nontitle: mine isnt
<juano> and well try something else
<Shadowpillar> Nontitle: keep gtting usb errors
<Shadowpillar> getting*
<Nontitle> oh
<fo0b4er> juano, ok, ill be right back then
<j_`> linux_kid, ;)
<grapple> google is never slow
<juano> ok
<sam> webmaren: yeah its green
<Shadowpillar> [23727.650643]  usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43
<Shadowpillar> [23727.661973]  usb 4-1: device descriptor read/all, error -75
<j_`> seriously though
<Shadowpillar> Nontitle: any ideas?
<webmaren> sam: I can do no more to help you
<linux_kid> SLART, WEBMAREN, and N2DIY: Thaknx and Merry Christmas
<Nontitle> possibly formatting would make it better?
<jeeves_Moss> ShadowPillar:  I'm having hte same issues with USB issues
<ryjowka> Hi
<Nontitle> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  you're in here as well?  don't you ever sleep?
<n2diy> linux_kid: thanks, same to you.
<Slart> linux_kid: you're welcome.. and Merry Christmas to you too
<sam> hrmm
<The-Fox> anyone tried amd64 build ?
<webmaren> linux_kid: np, that's why we come here
<sam> perhaps ubuntu not compaitiable with my sound?
<The-Fox> verion 6.1 of course
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: occasionally, merry Xmas.
<linux_kid> grapple: try a google search right now... its slow for me
<grapple> linux_kid I just did its like lightning!
<Nontitle> is there any wa to figure out how much space is in the first 1024 cylinders of a hard drive?
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  can you belive that I've YET to get any help with getting my GPS to work?
<grapple> Can anyone here walk me through updating the Kernel's timer frequency to 1000hz in ubuntu 6.06.1 server ?
<linux_kid> 0.09 seconds is a long time
<j_`> use dd to get first 1024 cylinders
<CotRo|eR> lupine_85: i didnt sucess adding the resolution
<oenwaytolive17> ok; there is a command prompt in the beginning, my bro erased the windows partition completely on it...i thought ubuntu couldnt recognize windows executables like a windows disc.
<grapple> Results 1 - 10 of about 183 for ubuntu timer frequency 6.06.1. (0.29 seconds)
<grapple> :P
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: yes, I saw your questions today, have you tried googling for your make, and model of the GPS, and D-bus?
<juano> any luck fo0b4er??
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  yep.  I did that first.  that's why I'm in here.
<Nontitle> i'm trying to install Ubuntu Edgy on a 160GB hard drive and GRUB keeps giving me errors that it can't read past the first 1024 cylinders
<fo0b4er> juano, thanks it worked perfectly!
<juano> great! :):)
<Nontitle> i'm trying to figure out how big to make the /boot partition
<fo0b4er> juano, its great im using it right now, thanks again!
<j_`> is it a bios thing
<juano> enjoy your USB mouse under xubuntu fo0b4er!
<grapple> Noone can help me update the timer frequency in ubuntu?
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: ok, then maybe there is an GPS IRC you could try?
<fo0b4er> thanks juano
<CotRo|eR> how to i configure x server to use a particular resolution??
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  you're right.  it's #GPSD, and no one in there responds.
<The-Fox> what to do when instllation problems happen ?
<alexorange> what do u mean a perticualr resolution, cotrer
<jeeves_Moss> juano: are you a wiz with USB stuff?
<n2diy> jeeves_Moss: A D-bus forum?
<juano> lol, just fixed fo0b4er mouse on laptop
<juano> jeeves_Moss:
<oenwaytolive17> grap, ok; there is a command prompt in the beginning, my bro erased the windows partition completely on it...i thought ubuntu couldnt recognize windows executables like a windows disc.
<j_`> i have mounted a fat32 partition in linux. folders which are +r in dos/windows are not writable even by root, but all other files are is there a flag i can add in my fstab or something?
<juano> jeeves_Moss: just fixed fo0b4er mouse on laptop
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy: so far, nothing.
<n2diy> CotRo|eR: Yes, there is, but you need to know all the details of your system.
<kalila> if a file exists, and i install some deb that has a file there
<jeeves_Moss> juano:  I'm trying to get my USB GPS (the one that comes with M$ streets and trips) to work corectly.
<kalila> what happens
<CotRo|eR> n2diy: how?
<andoh> I'm having a problem with dvd playback. It seems that the audio is a half second or so behind the video. I'm using the kaffiene and xine players. And they both do the same thing.
<knightI7> while installing ubuntu my screen is going wierd..
<Nontitle> kaffiene uses the xine engine
<n2diy> CotRo|eR: run xorg.conf, but if don't know what your doing, you can get into trouble.
<andoh> Well, I'm having the dvd problem. :)
<kohr_> someone tell me what i am doing wrong with mounting my ipod
<andoh> The vid and audio aren't synced.
<knightI7> but it works fine in safe graphics mode
<kohr_> i want to mount it to /mnt/ipod
<Nontitle> kohr_: ipod's don't usually mount
<kohr_> what?
<Nontitle> you have to use gtkpod
<alexorange> CotRo|eR: what do u mean a perticular resolution? are u trying to force a setting that it is not recognizing?
<oenwaytolive17> is it possible because i dont have a windows partition anymore, it wont recognize windows based discs??
<kohr_> i am following http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:FFr-yBHQWKkJ:amarok.kde.org/files/articles/ipod_amarok_tux_june05.pdf+ipod+amarok&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1
<knightI7> do anyone know what is this safe graphics mode ?
<andoh> Is there a way to adjust the audio/video sync?
<sam> can anyone help me with this?
<j_`> oenwaytolive17, no. in your bios do you have it set to boot from cd
<CotRo|eR> alexorange: my ubuntu only shows 1024x768 maximum resolution, i want to add 1280x1024
<ThePub> knightI7: as in?  if you just want video to work you can use fbdev or vesa modes
<kohr_> i am doing it so i can use it with amarok
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  I'll be back.  there is someone in GPSD today!
<jeeves_Moss> n2diy:  join us if you want #gpsd
<alexorange> CotRo|eR: okay, that should be pretty easy to set up
<kariclos> i can't download any video, only pictures why? anybody?
<The-Fox> anyone care for helping with instllation issues ?
<oenwaytolive17> j do u got any instant messenger, i wanna explain to you what is going on
<knightI7> ThePub: this happens while I am using a live cd
<andoh> And totem doesn't like mms://
<kariclos> I am using ubuntu5.04
<alexorange> CotRo|eR: if u could message me ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CotRo|eR> k wait 2 mins i ll do that alexorange
<morvok> anyone have a guess of the speed difference in a SCSI2 and an IDE drive running UDMA100
<alexorange> okay
<knightI7> any idea
<kohr_> nontitle, quote from tux magazine "Your iPod has to be mounted under /mnt/ipod for amaroK to pick it up. Now
<kohr_> launch amaroK, and navigate to the Device browser. Here you will see ..."
<infidel> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<alexorange> i have never heard of 'safe graphics mode' is this for Xorg?
<nolimitsoya> morvok, the scsi would consume less cpu time, but other than that, its dependant on drive performance rather than interface
<hangfire> The-Fox- what issues do you have
<Nontitle> oh
<Nontitle> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<The-Fox> hangfire -> after the kernel is loading
<grapple> How do I change the timer frequency of my kernel to 1000hz ?
<The-Fox> I am getting the orange background
<sam> how can i test the sound using /dev/dsp in command line?
<The-Fox> with a bar that looks like a corrupted one
<The-Fox> and thats it
<kohr_> sam use festival!
<The-Fox> no loading, the CD-ROm and HD are idleing
<nolimitsoya> kohr_, how your ipoding going? :)
<kohr_> sam, echo hello |festival --tts
<The-Fox> no response
<The-Fox> I tried some boot parameters with not a lot of luck
<oenwaytolive17> j_ i cant find out how to get advanced options on bios
<The-Fox> I am using the 6.10 AMD64 build
<sam> kohr_: when typying that I didn't hear anything
<kohr_> nolimitsoya, not to well, i got amarok but i am having trouble mounting it
<morvok> nolimitsoya: I would assume slower for the sheer fact that the scsi drives are old 10K 4.3
<hangfire> The-Fox- dont know, I was hoping it would be an easier problem
<kohr_> sam, is your volume up?
<The-Fox> me too :P
<CotRo|eR> alexorange: http://pastebin.ca/291837
<sam> kohr_: how can I make sure my sound device is turned on orloaded?
<The-Fox> looks like some graphics problem
<The-Fox> any ideas on hot to use text mode or somethong more like "Safe Mode"
<kohr_> sam, system>prefrences>sound
<hangfire> The-Fox- might be an issue with the bootloader, but dont know much about that
<The-Fox> I tried the safe mode on the boot, no change
<nolimitsoya> morvok, in that case you should expect lower reponsetimes with the scsi, but perhaps better sustained transfer with the newer pata :)
<Slart> can I run a command using bash with a certain priority/nice-level?
<The-Fox> hangfire- it seems like the boot is OK
<The-Fox> it loads the kernel, and it's good
<The-Fox> and then after about 3-4 minutes of loading, with the bar moving around
<The-Fox> it loads to the orange screen
<The-Fox> and athen I get the eird little gray bar
<morvok> nolimitsoya: maybe i should just move that SCSI stuff to my U10, stupid crap IDE controller :)
<The-Fox> weird*
<nolimitsoya> morvok, try it out and do some benchmarking. its fun, and not too timeconsuming! :D
<kohr_> i am getting this error, "christopher@Light:/$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/ipod/nt/ipod/
<kohr_> mount: No medium found
<Slart> nevermind, found it
<kohr_> when i try and mount my ipod
<sam> kohr_: can you help me figure out what sound device im using in sound options it has HDA ATI SB listed
<The-Fox> anyone else here can help me with my instllation problem ?
<alexorange> CotRo|er: okay, all u need to do is append the following to line 148:
<alexorange> Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<alexorange> change it to:
<alexorange> Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<The-Fox> hangfire- is there is any boot parameter to show the verbosity in the backgound ?
<CotRo|eR> tnx alexorange: now after that I restart the system?
<kohr_> sam, not really, i suck at sound, try looking in alsa mixer also
<webmaren> how do I set up 1200x800 on edgy with an ati card?
<sam> kohr_: i did
<kohr_> sam what exactly is the problem
<hangfire> The-Fox- Ive had too much eggnog, Im sure there is, cant remember
<The-Fox> eggnog ?
<kohr_> its alchaholic
<hangfire> yes- "real eggnog"
<alexorange> CotRo|eR: yes, or you can restart Xserver by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace. all of open programs will close, tho. so make sure its saved
<The-Fox> hehe
<CotRo|eR> ok tnx alexorange :D
<The-Fox> sounds like biahhh
<CotRo|eR> Happy Christmas
<kohr_> merry
<kohr_> merry christmas
<Tank_> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 using the alternative cd.. When I press "Install in text mode" it's running until it says "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd" and then it freezes, doesn't get any further
<The-Fox> Tank_ how do you install in tect mode ?
<linux_kid> Does Linuxant work in edgy?
<The-Fox> text*
<The-Fox> I am having problem with the Instllation myself
<Slart> Tank_: I had some trouble (still has) booting with things connected to the USB port.. try disconnecting external USB drives etc..see if that works
<kohr_> installation
<The-Fox> Ithink it's related to the gfx somehow
<kohr_> not instllation
<webmaren> anybody know how to get 1200x800 to work in edgy on an ati graphics card
<sucks05> how to install edgy not in live cd ??
<Tank_> The-Fox: I uses the alternative cd, it boots from the cd and gives me the screen where I can choose text mode installation?
<infidel> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam> this sucks no sound
<sam> :(
<Thms> Need I AMD64 or i386 for a core 2 duo ?
<sam> forums dont have info
<The-Fox> AMD64
<Thms> The-Fox: and is there xgl on ubuntu?
<The-Fox> cuse it includes EMT64 which is AMD 64
<Tank_> Slart: I'll just try that, thanks :)
<The-Fox> xgl ?
<Thms> :o
<Slart> Tank_: hope that makes it work.. good luck
<kohr_> sam, try it with a diffrent sound card
<The-Fox> lol I am trying to intall Ubuntu with no luck
<sucks05> can we install edgy without running live cd ??
<sam> kohr_: another sound card?
<Tank_> sucks05: Use the alternative cd :)
<shogo3d> Merry Christmas!
<kohr_> sam, it might be a hardware problem, like no drivers
<webmaren> my xorg.conf file has 1200x800 set up
<The-Fox> but core 2 duo has EMT 64 which is equal to x8-646
<The-Fox> * x86-64
<shogo3d> hello fellow linux users! I am using Gnome instead of KDE.. and I have questions
<kohr_> sam, alternatily, try using a knoppix live cd,
<kohr_> see if that works
<webmaren> shogo3d: gnome is the default for ubuntu, ask away
<Slart> !ask shogo3d
<shogo3d> In Gnome, when I drag windows.. it leaves a trail (split second) of itself...   does KDE do this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask shogo3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> shogo3d: just ask
<Thms> What are the difference betwin server, alternate and desktop ?
<shogo3d> !ask does KDE leave trails of windows like Gnome does during drag operations?
<shogo3d> hehe..  bot isn't that smart yet.. my bad
<shogo3d> I have all 3 platforms, mac, win, lin
<Slart> shogo3d: eh.. I haven't seen any trails.. do you want it to? =)
<kohr_> can a bot really be "smart"?
<webmaren> ...doubt it
<The-Fox> I still need help with instllation troublshooting
<shogo3d> slart:  no.. I don't... I want all refreshes to be perfect like win and mac
<The-Fox> anyone ?
<kohr_> really, all it can do is analyze language
<Slart> shogo3d: I mean.. the windows follow the mouse pointer..
<Thms> What are the difference betwin server, alternate and desktop ?
<grapple> !ask I just did make menuconfig and I am tring to find the place to change the timer frequency to 1000hz, anyone know where it is at?
<shogo3d> slart:  well.. its almost in realtime.. but there is a fraction of a second delay
<Slart> shogo3d: if you're wondering what it feels like/look like.. why not download the live cd and give it a spin?
<Zaggynl> Anyone uses mpd and gmpc in here?
<shogo3d> slart: I have a decent system too.. Pentum 4 with 2 gigs ram and 6800 ultra
<shogo3d> slart: I am on gnome rite now.. and ran out of room for kde
<Slart> shogo3d: mm, almost like mine.. AMD 64, 2 gigs.. and a nvidia card on that
<The-Fox> Amd64 Kills P4
<shogo3d> slart: do you see perfect refreshes in your gnome?
<The-Fox> too bad Core 2 Duo kills AMD64 :/
<drach> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Slart> shogo3d: well.. perfect? I'm not that picky.. what do you mean "perfect refresh" ?
<shogo3d> slart: basically.. my other windows won't refresh until 1/2 a second later
<drach> !alternate | Thms
<ubotu> Thms: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<shogo3d> lets say Gaim is moved
<shogo3d> Gaim won't draw itself until a 1/2 a second later
<shogo3d> and if you move a browser across Gaim...
<Slart> shogo3d: well.. there is a short delay until the windows underneath redraw.. I don't know how long.. 1/10 of a second perhaps..
<The-Fox> how do I use text mode in instllation
<shogo3d> then it disappears and redraws itself later
<sucks05> where i can get alternative cd ??
<Slart> sucks05: it isn't available on the ubuntu site?
<Pulshion> hi, doesn anyone know if it is possible to have video-in on ubuntu? and merry xmas
<shogo3d> slart: basically it is very minor.. but kinda irritating because I have to wait for the win to redraw itself.. dragging seems to be slogging in gnome
<HnH> www.oldp.net/?l=Prorok (Please click on link)www.oldp.net/?l=Prorok (Please click on link)
<kohr_> merry christmas
<kohr_> HOHOHO
<sucks05> Slart : ok thx bro i will chek it
<Slart> shogo3d: yes.. I kind of agree.. considering the hardware these days we shouldn't see any delay at all.. but I guess people are busy making paperclips for office and such =)
<shogo3d> slart: ahahaha
<shogo3d> slart:  other than that.. Gnome is really sweeeet
<kohr_> a fluxbox is good too
<Slart> shogo3d: but there are plenty of desktop-thingies on linux.. window maker.. enlightment.. and a whole bunch more
<Slart> shogo3d: there's bound to be one that is nice =)
<shogo3d> slart:  do u think that the 3d desktop will get rid of the delay since OpenGL will draw it instead of CPU?
<michelp> shogo3d, i hated gnome until I figured out Ctrl-L
<grapple> For christ sake can someone help me change my timer frequency to 1000hz ?
<michelp> now it's easy ;)
<kohr_> whats ctrl l?
<michelp> try it
<Slart> shogo3d: I haven't tried xgl/compiz/beryl etc etc.. it might
<michelp> on your desktop
<kohr_> WHAT
<Tank_> Slart: I'm in now, might have been the usb hub in my monitor that caused the problem, thanks! :)
<Slart> shogo3d: but as far as I know... the 3d desktops on linux aren't really mature yet
<shogo3d> slart: I saw a video from Suse with 3d desktop and it was soooooo fast.. I did not see delays!
<Pulshion> so, does anyone know how to do Video-In on linux?
<The-Fox> I need help with instllation please
<kohr_> where did the text go?
<Slart> Tank_: glad I could help
<kohr_> what does it it, delete the log?
<shogo3d> slart: so i was thinking maybe its my vid card
<webmaren> shogo3d: that's because the demo was probably done on a workstation
<Slart> shogo3d: bah.. the 6600 should be fast enough.. considering what it can do in games.. 2d should be a piece of cake
<shogo3d> webmaren: ah.. i see.. so its time for me to upgrade to core 2
<kohr_> oh, thats nice
<webmaren> shogo: w/e
<shogo3d> slart: thats what i was thinking too
* kohr_ is not angry anmore
<shogo3d> quad core is for workstations.. so the consumer version should be out for us soon :)
<Slart> shogo3d: I haven't had the chance to try a true 2d desktop card.. matrox or nvidia quadro.. those might be better.. perhaps
<kohr_> are computers really getting that much faster though?
<grapple> Can I get some help?
<webmaren> you can buy quads now
<shogo3d> slart: hmm.. dam.. quadro!! ouch
<kohr_> will quad core really help?
<dht> hi there
<kohr_> !quad core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quad core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<als> hi
<dht> anyone is using mame under ubuntu edgy?
<Slart> shogo3d: but those cost a leg and a couple of arms.. and no games.. =)
<grapple> Can I get some help?
<kohr_> !stuff i know about
<Slart> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shogo3d> slart: yea.. quadro is cool for 3d pros... but i prefer the gaming card relatives.. yea.. i'm a guilty microsoft windows user too hehe
<n1gke> hi als
<webmaren> if ubotu is all-knowing
<kohr_> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<webmaren> !christmas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about christmas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kohr_> lol
<shogo3d> but so far i am enjoying ubuntu for a few weeks
<webmaren> ubotu has failed
<shogo3d> !windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has failed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Slart> shogo3d: hehe.. yea.. I just recently switched to ubuntu myself.. stupid windows 2000 wont support my 64 bit processor.. bah..
<The-Fox> help with instllation anyone ?
<The-Fox> instllation*
<kohr_> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<kohr_> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<shogo3d> slart: sweet! 64bit...  wow.. i have yet to try that..  I wonder how cool it is to render in 64 bit with something like 64 bit lightwave.. but i'm off topic
<shogo3d> !microsoft
<Slart> The-Fox: I think I would have answered if I could.. but repeat the question again.. I might have just missed it
<webmaren> haha
<kohr_> !Fendora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fendora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kohr_> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<apokryphos> !botabuse | kohr_
<ubotu> kohr_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<webmaren> !Fedoras
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fedoras - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> Guys, stop playing with the bot.
<shogo3d> !Fedora
<dnite> is there any way to 'rename' hot plugged media? like thumb drives, flash cards and usb hard drives? so they don't always show up up as usbdisk-#
<The-Fox> Slart: after the boot loads up
<Slart> shogo3d: mm.... haven't tried anything really heavy yet.. but so far it all works ok..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<The-Fox> I am getting the orange background
<webmaren> apokryphos: awww....
<kohr_> hey, the pipe command still works
<The-Fox> and a weird little gray bar
<Slart> The-Fox: the splash screen?
<The-Fox> and then system gets into idle and nothing happens
<apokryphos> webmaren: you can investigate with him in /msg, or -bots
<The-Fox> Slart: lets start from the beggining OK ?
<kohr_> what is -bots?
<Slart> The-Fox: tried disconnecting any USB drives? ..
<grapple> SORRY FOR ALL CAPS BUT I HAVE ASKED MY QUESTION ABOUT 15 TIMES WITH NO RESPONCE. I HAVE DONE "make menuconfig" TO CONFIGURE THE KERNEL AND I AM TRING TO FIND OUT HOW TO CHANGE THE TIMER FREQUENCY TO 1000HZ.
<apokryphos> kohr_: #ubuntu-bots
* webmaren goes over to mope in a corner
<The-Fox> no I didn't
<The-Fox> I only have my mouse
<Slart> grapple: I HAVE NO IDEA...
<idlemind> try #kernel
<Slart> The-Fox: ok.. something else then.. can you boot in recovery mode?
<juano> The-Fox: what seems to be the problem?
<grapple> Thank you idlemind
<apokryphos> webmaren: Ubugtu has even more fun features; see in -offtopic
<The-Fox> SLart: first, I have the Boot screen
<The-Fox> then, I get the loading screen
<apokryphos> grapple: not being responded to is not a reason to be able to use caps
<apokryphos> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<The-Fox> the loading bar is moving
<The-Fox> after that, I get into a new screen
<The-Fox> just before that there are 2 text lines says the boot or kernel is loading
<Slart> The-Fox: the login-screen?
<The-Fox> no, I am talking about Instllation
<Slart> ah.. sorry
<The-Fox> hehe
<The-Fox> does it amkes more sense now ?
<The-Fox> makes*
<Slart> yes..
<devout> Can anyone help me with why I cant get channels detected on my TV Tuner w/ xawtv http://pastebin.com/844822
<The-Fox> ok
<Slart> and at that screen.. it freezes?
<The-Fox> now, there is a gray bar
<CotRo|eR> how do I make gkrellm run automatically on startup ?
<The-Fox> and after that, nothing happenes
<The-Fox> CD-ROM and HD are idle
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.157.157]  by apokryphos
<Slart> The-Fox: are you running the alternate install version?
<n2diy> The-Fox: where is the grey bar?
<The-Fox> I am using alt install, AMD 64
<The-Fox> grey bar is in the middle
<Zaggynl> waugh
<The-Fox> the very bottom of it looks weird, little dots in different colors
<n2diy> The-Fox: ok, so it isn't your task bar loading.
<Slart> hmm.. can't really remember.. I just ran the installation once.. don't really remember.. but it shouldn't just die..
<dnite> CotRo|eR, go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions ... in the Startup Programs tab, add the command u'd like to start @ startup
<curs0r_> someone, please, i need help... my samba client will not connect to my windows machine's shares, nor can my windows machine connect to my samba shares
<The-Fox> anyway to bring some verbosity ?
<juano> curs0r_ i can help you
<curs0r_> my xbox connects to both though O.o
<The-Fox> SLart: I am running Opteron 170 with 2GB of RAM
<juano> curs0r edit /etc/smb.conf and replace security = user to security = share
<The-Fox> Nvidia 7800GT
<dnite> curs0r, it probably has something to do w/ samba users vs linux users vs windows users .. they all have to match, for the most part...
<steven> I forgot a name of an application.  It streams music and connects to like shoutcast, etc.  Its icon is a Green play button.  I cannot seem to find it anymore, does anyone know what application im talking about?
<juano> curs0r /etc/samba/smb.conf sorry
<dnite> curs0r, ya, i was just going to suggest what juano said.. change the security to share..
<steven> it would allow you to stream music to amarok, xmms, etc.
<Slart> The-Fox: I have no idea.. perhaps there is a way to make it print out more text about what it is doing.. a verbose switch somewhere perhaps.. but I'm just guessing.. someone else perhaps knows more?
<todayalemon> hello! where do i get help with nfs shares? i want to share files between two ubuntu machines. the wiki on the german site ubuntuusers.de was clear and easy to understand and i dont see where i made the mistake (mount to NFS server '192.168.0.4' failed: server is down.)
<CotRo|eR> tnx dnite
<kohr_> i think your server  is down
<juano> curs0r ?? any luck?
<dnite> does anyone know how to rename removable media so they don't always get mounted at usbdisk-1, usbdisk-2 .. i'd like to give them a little more meaningful names for each of my usb storage devices...
<The-Fox> Slart: I will try to play with boot parameters
<The-Fox> Slart: do you happenly know if it matters if I put the string at the beggining or at the end of the boot string ?
<infidel> anyone running a palm tx with ubuntu?
<juano> dnite what kind of media?
<Slart> The-Fox: check the manual for grub before you reboot..
<juano> stick, ipod?
<jroes> there used to be an article about running ubuntu on slower machines, does anyone happen to have that link handy?  I've been googling and searching the wiki for a while today and I can't seem to find it...
<todayalemon> ?
<Slart> The-Fox: I think/guess/hope it doesn't matter..
<The-Fox> :/
<The-Fox> 10x anyway Slart
<Slart> The-Fox: but check the grub man page.. it's bound to be there
<dnite> juano, usb thumb drives, flash cards, usb hard drives... they all get automatically named w/ an incrimental usbdisk-# .. i'd like to give them mount points that mean something instead...
<slop> help! i just got a new dvd burner, video card (old one ati, new one nvidia), and a new sound card (old ensoniq, new sound blaster)....is installing these as easy as just plugging them all in and rebooting?  or is there something i need to do beforehand?
<juano> mmm dnite try editing purhaps your mtab or fstab
<n2diy> dnite: right click on the device, select properties, and then you can select a new symbol for it.
<kohr_> cd ..
<todayalemon> is this actually the right place to ask?
<hou5ton> anyone here play Frozen Bubble?
<dimas__> jroes: try xubuntu  site  for  that.
<The-Fox> Slart: link please ?
<kohr_> hou5ton whats that?
<The-Fox> Slart: I am pretty new at linux
<Slart> The-Fox: one second.. I'll check
<jroes> hm, xubuntu
<hou5ton> some game I came across that is supposed to be interesting ... but I can't find any instructions.
<jroes> cool, thanks
<Slart> The-Fox: this one should work
<kohr_> try armagetron
<Slart> The-Fox: darn enter key... http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/grub.8.html
<dnite> juano, i did try a while back to edit my fstab.. but i think gnome-volume-manager handles that so it's almost irrelevant and i believe it broke stuff... just can't seem to find any settings for it...
<dimas__> jroes: here it is http://www.xubuntu.org/
<The-Fox> Slart: SPanx a lot m8 !
<Zaggynl> #/join mpd
<Zaggynl> ..
<Slart> The-Fox: no worries.. good luck
<jroes> dimas__: thankyas
<kohr_> LOL
<webmaren> zaggynl: lol
<kohr_> er
<n2diy> dnite: right click on the device, select properties, and then you can select a new symbol for it, like camera, etc...
<kohr_> scates
<Zaggynl> <:o)
<webmaren> "/join #mpd"
<Zaggynl> yes yes
<gaten> running ldconfig gives me this error (among others): ldconfig: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9746 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start. I just upgraded to 2.6.15-27-k7 from i386. Now I can't get nvidia drivers working. Ive read most of the guides and they don't mention a ldconfig problem. any ideas?
<taTeCL> Hi, i want a million dollar, cand anybody help me?
<webmaren> taTeCL: no
<The-Fox> Slart: how od I use this messages ?
<taTeCL> :o(
<juano> dnite ok, ill try to come up ith something
<The-Fox> SLart: Can i use it at the boot ?
<dnite> n2diy, i'm not really concerned about the 'symbol' .. i'd like to change the mount point.. so i don't have to remember what order i plugged stuff in, so i can quickly type /media/thumbdrive or /media/sdcard instead of needing to know what # usbdisk it is.
<Slart> The-Fox: isn't there a little option at the start.. just when you boot the install cd..
<hou5ton> never mind ... found it
<dnite> juano, thanks.. if u come up with anything, lemme know.. it's not too important.. but it's a little annoying to me...
<Slart> The-Fox: I might be thinking about the Debian install disk.. not sure
<curs0r_> juano,  sorry, i'm back, can you help me?
<The-Fox> Slart: there is, I'll try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<juano> curs0r_
<n2diy> dnite, you can mount them from the desktop, and if you give them new symbols you can keep track of what is what.
<juano> edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf change security = user to security = share
<curs0r_> ok
<The-Fox> Going on to my way
<The-Fox> hopefully with some more luck
<juano> with root of course curs0r_ :P
<gaten> anyone ever see any errors similar to this: ldconfig: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9746 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start. It happens whenever ldconfig is run (like when un/installing anything(
<dnite> n2diy, i know that. i'm not worried about being able to see what it is on the desktop, i'm more concerned about being able to access them quickly from the command line w/o having the #'s change and all ... i'd like each of my usb mass storage devices to have a seperate, static mount point.
<juano> then go to places, connect to server and enter the other PC you want to connect to's name curs0r_
<Pulshion> so, does anyone know how to do Video-In on linux?
<juano> curs0r_:  and select windows share in menu
<n2diy> dnite, ok, good luck.
<curs0r_> thanks juano, works great
<Slart> gaten: nope, never seen that before.. but I'm guessing that file is broken.. tried reinstalling it?
<ckuethe> FYI, your gpsd port is massively out of date
<juano> good :)
<wend> anyone have any experience with configuring exim4 to support multiple domains?
<sam> can someone please help me get my sound working?
<juano> dnite http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131, this talks a lot bout fstab, maybe can be some sort of help
<gaten> Slart: my problem is im not sure where it comes from. i'm thnking its from the nvidia binary drivers, but i tried to uninstall/reinstall, no go
<dnite> juano, thanks.. i'll take a look
<Slart> gaten: mm, that sounds plausible..  I'll have a look.. see if I've got one too
<whyameye> !sound | sam
<ubotu> sam: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<sam> thanks
<gaten> Slart: thanks. i can;t get X up anymore, and resetting the xserver config doesnt fix it
<Slart> gaten: running 32bit? 64 bit?
<webmaren> wow I'm building fglrx
<webmaren> time for some waiting
<webmaren> lalalalalalala
<gaten> Slat: 32bit
<webmaren> wow that was fast
<dimas__> gaten: have you installed Nvidia via NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run or some other way ?
<gaten> dimas: yes, but i uninstalled it w/ the installers uninstall option.
<gaten> it didn't work, so i decided to try the ubuntu drivers. that hasnt worked either
<Slart> gaten: and a reinstall from nvidias binary package doesn't fix it?
<Savage-{> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dimas__> yeah, what does  'file' say on that  shared library, does it deduce it to somethings like : ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<gaten> Slart: correct. ive tried quite a few times.
<juano> gaten: what seems to be the problem?
<Slart> gaten: yes.. as dimas__ said.. run "file /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9746"
<gaten> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9746: data
<curs0r_> juano, how do i get the writable one to be writable?
<gaten> juano: x wont start after upgrading the kernel to k7 and installing nvidia drivers
<curs0r_> juano, i set it up as writable but...
<HnH> www.oldp.net/?l=Prorok (Please click on link)
<Slart> hmm. data.. mine says "/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.9746: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped"
<Slart> gaten: have you tried downloading the install package from nvidia again?
<juano> mmm, gaten , try init 3, then enter /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver "nv" to driver "nvidia"
<gaten> Slart: no. think i got a bad install?
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to give a user the right to read an usb drive, but it keeps saying it's mounted read only
<juano> gaten: check too see if its in "nvidia"
<dimas__> try booting into rescue kernel, and reinstalling from NVIDIA 's own package
<Slart> gaten: either that.. or something else happened to the file
<gaten> dimas: i'm in rescue. and i have tried that
<juano> curs0r_: sorry whats the prob??
<dimas__> then come back to the normal kernel and see if it detect mismatch on the driver,and reinstall again .
* mc__ is back.
<curs0r_> juano, that is to say that in the shared folders tool i unchecked readonly for one of the drives but it does not allow writing
<n2diy> Zaggynl: what make usb drive?
<gaten> junao: and i did change "nvidia" to "nv". that allows me to hear the drums, but still no display
<sam> anyone?
<Slart> Zaggynl: I'm not sure here.. but I think there's a user group for automatically mounted things.. floppies etc.. plug something.. plugdev perhaps
<Zaggynl> Slart, thanks
<curs0r_> mc__, did you get the beryl wpaper plugin from me yesterday?
<sam> no sound for xmas
<sam> damn
<Zaggynl> Slart, I'm trying to do it like this: ' sudo chmod +r mpd /media/case'
<mc__> curs0r_: what?
<sam> ubotu: i tried those sites didn't work
<Slart> Zaggynl: that only gives you read rights
<gaten> dimas: ok, ill try the old kernel, see what happens. I'll still have the same problems in k7 though
<whyameye> sam: what's the chipset for the card?
<curs0r_> mc__, there was someone using that handle in the beryl room yesterday, sorry
<juano> curs0r_: check your /etc/samba/smb.conf check to see if you configured master browser to yes, and also see for that in windows the drive is shared
<Zaggynl> Slart, I need the mpd group only to read the music files
<mc__> sam: ubotu is a bot
<sam> whyameye: intel
<sam> oh
<whyameye> sam: intel what?
<juano> curs0r_: in your smb.conf you should put on browseable = yes everything you can
<sam> whyameye: aplay -l lists
<sam> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<sam> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]  Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<whyameye> sam: lspci and find the sound card...
<sam> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB] , device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]  Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<gaten> dimas, juano and slart, thank you very much. ill try some of those ideas and come back later
<Slart> Zaggynl: oh. sorry ... forgot your question.. try chmod g+r instead
<Zaggynl> Slart, okay
<juano> gaten: no prob, anytime
<hc> hm. i have a built in sound card, on an old computer. ubuntu doesn't find it. what should i do?
<dimas__> gaten: I have nvidia-installer.log in /var/log, it's pretty detailed: maybe there's something there to hint ?
<sam> whyameye: http://pastebin.com/844791
<Zaggynl> Slart, chmod: changing permissions of `/media/case': Read-only file system
<sam> whyameye: i cant tell I think ATI SB
<Slart> Zaggynl: hold on.. my bad
<Slart> Zaggynl: sudo chmod o+r /media/case
<curs0r_> path = /home/curs0r/windump available = yes browsable = yes public = yes writable = yes
<Zaggynl> Slart, okay thanks
<curs0r_> still doesn't write?
<Slart> Zaggynl: that should give read rights to everyone for that directory.. if I got it right
<gaten> dimas: im sorry, but i must go. perhaps another time
<Zaggynl> Slart, I get the same message
<Zaggynl> read only filesystem
<juano> curs0r_: go to your smb.conf and check to see if writable = yes
<dimas__> gaten: np, good luck
<Slart> Zaggynl: oh.. what are you mounting there?
<curs0r_> juano, yes it is
<Zaggynl> Slart, it's an NTFS usb drive
<cartesian1984> Where does firefox read it's default profile from, on the live CD?
<Zaggynl> *a
<juano> mm ok curs0r_, lets see what else it can be
<sam> whyameye: did you get the site?
<Slart> Zaggynl: is there some kind of write protect on it?
<juano> curs0r_: your trying to share a windows drive to linux or viceversa>
<Zaggynl> Slart, I need mpd to be able to read it, but it doesn't seem to have the right to even read it
<whyameye> sam: well I'm not sure but the first thing I'd try is to make sure the backports are enabled in the repos and see if there is an update for alsa.
<curs0r_> linux to windows
<curs0r_> figured it would be easier
<whyameye> sam: is this dapper?
<Slart> Zaggynl: I think it's objecting to you even setting new rights on it.. since it's read only
<sam> whyameye: I belive so im trying to get this working on my laptop
<whyameye> sam: what laptop?
<curs0r_> i'm just trying to dump the userdata from windows onto the machine here so i can put edgy on it
<sam> whyameye: gateway
<whyameye> sam: gateway what?
<Slart> Zaggynl: what file system is on the usb drive?
<Zaggynl> Slart, NTFS
<Slart> Zaggynl: ntfs? =)
<sam> whyameye: sorry gateway MX3702
<Ash-Fox> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<juano> curs0r_: you want to pass data from windows to linux and it wont let you write from windows to linux?
<Slart> Zaggynl: ah.. that's it then.. linux and ntfs isn't quite friends yet... all implementations of ntfs I've seen has destroyed all data on the drive when writing to it.. so it's been disabled until it works
<Slart> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<curs0r_> juano, correct
<juano> curs0r_: ok sec
<Slart> Zaggynl: have you tried unmounting it.. setting permissions.. then mounting it again?
<Zaggynl> Yeah okay, I don't need or want write support, reading is fine, but for some weird reason, mpd is not adding the symlink to the usb drive to its list
<orangefly> i want to start working on an offsite backup for friends of mine that have businesses....what is the simplest way for them to connect and backup from their windows machines to my ubuntu server at my house....???....
<webmaren> i just installed fglrx and I still can't get my resolution to be 1200x800
<alexorange> webmaren: what resolution are you stuck at?
<curs0r_> that's a weird resolution
<webmaren> alexorange: 1025x768
<webmaren> curs0r: it's widescreen, and a foreign monitor
<webmaren> but it worked in dapper
<juano> curs0r_: funny you mention this, i only tried the viceversa now that you mention it , i tried it and same thing happened lol, let me check it out
<webmaren> eventually
<alexorange> have u edited your xorg.conf manually?
<webmaren> alexorange: it's in there
<curs0r_> juano, i did chmod 755 on the folder
<juano> curs0r_:  did it work?
<alexorange> is it a DVI monitor?
<curs0r_> juano, didn't help but i did it
<juano> curs0r_: ok
<webmaren> alexorange: no D-SUB
<webmaren> *no, dsub
<no_comment> hi, i installed the mp3-codec, but i cant hear any sound in amarok. the drum sound at ubuntu-start is hearable. what can i do?
<whyameye> sam: you could try a pastebin of lshw and see if that tells us more...
<webmaren> whyameye: sam has quit ("Lost terminal")
<alexorange> webbmaren: i had a similar problem recently, can you paste your /var/log/Xorg log file?
<webmaren> what's the pastebin url
<alexorange> paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<curs0r_> juano, chmod 777 worked
<VR_> hey all, im trying to install the kubuntu codecs, but they're not in the wiki anymore, in the restricted formats section.
<VR_> or am i just not looking in the right place?
<juano> ahh ok
<curs0r_> juano, thanks for the help
<webmaren> alexorange: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38804/
<juano> curs0r_:  ok no prob, did you do chmod 777 "shared folder"?
<webmaren> that's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alexorange> okay, thnx i'll take a look thru it
<orangefly> i want to start working on an offsite backup for friends of mine that have businesses....what is the simplest way for them to connect and backup from their windows machines to my ubuntu server at my house....???....
<alex-weej> orangefly: webdav
<alex-weej> orangefly: windows calls them "web folders"
<curs0r_> juano, yes
<curs0r_> juano, as root with samba stopped
<juano> ok
<kpel> hello
<n2diy> orangefly: how big are you expecting the back ups to be?
<curs0r_> let your hearts swell fellow nerds, another system casts off the chains of ms today
<n2diy> curs0r_: Merry Xmas!
<webmaren> i'll be back in a minute, I might have found the problem myself.
<socomm> Question.
<n1gke> merry Christmas everyone.....
<curs0r_> n2diy, meh, save it for the christians lol
<socomm> What's the best Sega emulator to use on Ubuntu?
<juano> curs0r_:  that didnt work for me lol
<alexorange> webmaren: i am not seeing it trying 1200x800 is it in ur xorg.conf, in the Screen Section?
<socomm> Gens doesn't compile cleanly and neither does generator.
<socomm> Thoughs?
<socomm> s/Thoughs/Thoughts
<orangefly> what kind of range matters....never over a gig or anything....
* Burkaya aiya!!
<steven> Does anyone know why my wireless is sometimes eth1 or wlan0... its completely random, but i would like my wireless to stay the same.  I am using ndiswrapper and have blacklisted bcm43xx  I have had this problem ever since dapper.
<alexorange> also it is a CRT monitor or Flatpanel?
<n2diy> n1gke: Same to you, still looking for you on APRS, and now I am seeing stations in NE.
<kitche> steven: you have to set a udev rule to make the alias hold to a MAC address
<n2diy> gotta go, 73 all
<SPOPPO> Hi
<steven> kitche: then it will not change from wlan0 to eth1, etc
<kitche> steven: the udev rule will hold that mac address to whatever you put the alias to
<n1gke> ok, I am on APRS also, will look for oyu.
<n1gke> n2diy: Are you using a ssid ? If yes, what ?
<steven> kitche: awesome, so it will assign the NIC to an alias such as Wlan0, or Eth1 instead of it changing back and forth when i reboot?    AWESOME!  thank you
* n1gke is vanilla, no ssid.
<kitche> Steve: you have to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules
<kitche> and put something like this in it SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTRS{address}=="aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff", NAME="lan0"
<webmaren> didn't work
<webmaren> still stuck at 1024x768
<n1gke> n2diy: I can see you via findu.com, but not in APRS mode.
<als> webmaren...edit your xorg.conf
<als> and add more resolution entries
<steven> kitche: okay, and ifconfig will give me the MAC / HWaddr correct?
<webmaren> als: i have
<als> that's strange...that's all i had to do :(
<Caplain_> what package has the bindir command?
<SPOPPO> you tell me
<kitche> steven: yes if you want you can pastebin the output of ifconfig and I'll tell you what your mac address is on your card
<alexorange> i see this:
<alexorange> 578. (II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
<n1gke> webmaren: Please post you xorg.conf for me someplace and tell me also the model of your monitor ?
<alexorange> 579. (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz
<alexorange> 580. (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz
<alexorange> 581. (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz
<alexorange> 582. (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz
<alexorange> as an issue
<steven> kitche:  HWaddr 00:14:A5:22:B4:73
<n1gke> webmaren: make & model that is
<alexorange> i think, its not reading the DPMS from the monitor
<QMario> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! :)
<juano> curs0r_: it worked! chmod 777 with smb off
<webmaren> n1gke: xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38806/
<kitche> steven: ok edit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules and in it add SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTRS{address}=="00:14:A5:22:B4:73", NAME="eth1" if you want that card to be eth1
<steven> kitche: okay do i create the file if it doesn't exist?
<juano> curs0r_: didnt work with home dir, made new dir , did chmod with smbd stop and then worked when i did smbd start
<The-Fox> No luck at all after trying to install 6.10 AMD64
<curs0r_> juano, cool ^^
<kitche> steven: yes if it doesn't exist
<juano> curs0r_: yeah.. great
<juanchito2006> Hello,  have problems with my screen frequency
<webmaren> n1gke: x2gen mw15a
<The-Fox> I have a screenshot of the problem if anyone dares to try...
<n1gke> webmaren: Ok, let me go look @ your xorg.conf, brb.
<curs0r_> juano, i think you have to set the hom export writable to yes to make a dir under /home work
<juanchito2006> Hello, I have problems with my screen frequency, it seems out of range from startup
<steven> kitche: thank you very much.  I seem to be running into all sorts of things like this since Breezy!!  haha
<als> juan
<juano> curs0r_: k , this folder i made is under /home though
<juanchito2006> How can I correct the screen frequency?
<juano> juanchito2006:
<amonkey> anyone have any info on dualbooting edgy and vista? i have vista already installed and wanted to know if the installer would be able to deal with it
<curs0r_> juano, bizarre...
<juano> juanchito2006:  hablas espanol?
<als> look up the model of your screen. look up the h sync and v sync for it. then edit dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<n1gke> webmaren: It looks good. What is it not doing ?
<als> then put the correct values in
<juano> curs0r_: maybe home works good now lol
<juanchito2006> juano: S
<juano> juanchito2006: decime en que te puedo ayudar?
<webmaren> n1gke it's a 1200x800 monitor
<alexorange> webmaren: ur vid card is pci express?
<webmaren> I'm stuck in 1024x768
<kitche> amonkey: you might want to do some googling with that to make sure you set it up correctly
<webmaren> alexorange: yes
<juanchito2006> juano: El monitor se encuentra fuera de frecuencia desde que inicia Ubuntu
<n1gke> webmaren: Which OS ?
<juano> juanchito2006: has probado de editar /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<webmaren> n1gke... Ubuntu 6.10 Egdy Eft...
<n1gke> Ok, brb.
<rak> i'm having trouble mounting two ntfs partitions on the same hard drive, is there anything special that i should know?
<juano> juanchito2006: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juanchito2006> juano: Soy nuevo as que necesito saber todo el procedimiento
<juano> juanchito2006: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juanchito2006> juano; En el modo a prueba de fallos?
<Zaggynl> How can I give a group rights to an automatically mounted usb device?
<alexorange> webmaren: i am not sure if this will work... but i see in ur xorg.conf
<kitche> !es|juanchito2006
<alexorange> 094. 	BusID		"PCI:6:0:0"
<ubotu> juanchito2006: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alexorange> but in the log file it says:
<alexorange> 421. (II) Primary Device is: PCI 06:00:0
<n1gke> webmaren: Ok, so, whenit barfs, what is it telling you cuz the xorg.conf looks good.
<alexorange> and
<alexorange> 426. (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:6:0:1) found
<webmaren> n1gke: barfs??
<juano> juanchito2006: desde la terminal ejecuta gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorgconf
<alexorange> try setting ur BusID to "PCI:6:0:1" in ur xorg
<juano> perdon /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n1gke> webmaren: Yeh, when it fails/barfs, what is the error message as the xorg.conf looks fine.
<eegore> I am doing the quake3 point instal and I come up with a crc error, should I trust it or not even though it comes from the id website?
<webmaren> n1gke: there is no failure
<webmaren> n1gke: I just can't go to 1200x800
<juano> juanchito2006: cuales son los sintomas de que esta "fuera de frecuencia"?
<webmaren> n1gke and I should be able to
<webmaren> and I have to go now
<n1gke> ic.... Did you try using default depth 16 ?
<n1gke> aw
<juanchito2006> juano: No hay imagen el monitor muestra que est fuera de frecuencia
<spanky_> Just a little question about USB devices. How do you upgrade the drivers for them? My system reports "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
* n1gke returns to slumber mode
<spanky_> What is bus_type method?
<jimmygoon> Help!! Can you change the passwd of a user w/o user interaction? how?
<jimmygoon> thanks
<alexorange> uhhh i always thought 'sd' was for scsi
<alexorange> :-[
<Arrick> how long is Arwen banned for this time?
<Music_Shuffle> If I switch out my CPU/Mobo, how's Ubuntu going to react?
<kitche> jimmygoon: sudo passwd <user> is the only way that I know of to do it is by using root powers
<mc__> Music_Shuffle: it depends on how you switch
<juano> juanchito2006: verifica que esto este asi en tu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juano> Section "Monitor"
<juano> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<juano> 	Option		"DPMS"
<juano> 	HorizSync	28-64
<juano> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<juano> EndSection
<kitche> !paste|juano
<ubotu> juano: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seveas> !es | juano
<ubotu> juano: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<The-Fox> can anyone look at this screenshot ?
<The-Fox> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/733/ubuntu005iw4.jpg
<mc__> Music_Shuffle: switching from 64bit do 32 bit will breae everything
<The-Fox> it's a problem during the instllation
<juano> sorry! forgot.. forgot
<spanky_> sd is for SCSI but USB uses it too. I can get it too see the drive but it's painfully slow transfer speeds
<Arrick> Merry Christmas Seveas
<Music_Shuffle> mc__, which chips are 32 only?
<Music_Shuffle> Hey its Seveas!
<kitche> The-Fox: does it work before you install or right when you boot I would say reconfigure xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zaggynl> The-Fox, eek
<mc__> Music_Shuffle: all CPU's which are not explicit 64bit
<VerdRouseau> can anyone help me connect to my Photosmart Printer on the network
<The-Fox> anyone looked atthe screen ?
<Seveas> Arrick, until he grows up, so probably never
<The-Fox> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/733/ubuntu005iw4.jpg
<infidel> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexorange> yea, looks awful
<Arrick> ahh ok thanks Seveas
<juano> juanchito2006: verifica que tu xorg.conf tenga esto : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38808/
<Music_Shuffle> Can a Pentium D be run using the A64 kernel? Or am I going to have to use the i686 one?
<mc__> Music_Shuffle: dunno to be honest
<n1gke> The-Fox: Yeh, looks aweful.
<mc__> Music_Shuffle: you should know what you are going to buy
<alexorange> Music_schuffle: it will not work using AMD kernel
<spanky_> Has anyone here played with USB HDD's?
<The-Fox> awfull indeed
<kitche> The-Fox: does it work before you install the install program or right when you boot I would say reconfigure xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<The-Fox> any suggestions ?
<Music_Shuffle> alexorange, thanks.
<alexorange> i think the generic kerneal might work
<juanchito2006> S tambin que hay una utilida para configurar el xorg, pero no me acuerdo cul es
<The-Fox> it is during the instllation
<spanky_> How do you upgrade the drivers from USB1.1 to USB2.0
<Seveas> !es juanchito2006
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<alexorange> The-Fox: u might have to do the text-based install and then edit the xorg
<Seveas> sigh
<juanchito2006> Is there any utility to config xorg with ease
<Seveas> which moron, removed es...
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, LOL....
<kitche> Seveas: it works for me
<kitche> !es|juanchito2006
<ubotu> juanchito2006: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rosa> blub
<juano> juanchito2006:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> hmm
<swigrid> hi all
<Seveas> which moron coded that bot
<juano> juanchito2006: do that in the terminal as root dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> ow wait, that's me...
<juanchito2006> I'll check thanks
<The-Fox> I don't get into text mode
<swigrid> does any body know why i get error message: apt-get autoremove?
<Music_Shuffle> Ok. So...if I'm going to switch to a proc that requires i686 kernel, and I currently have the A64 one, what do I...do?
<kitche> The-Fox: text install is on alternative cd
<swigrid> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<juanchito2006> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<The-Fox> Iam using alternative CD
<Seveas> swigrid, are you on ubuntu 6.06 / dapper?
<swigrid> yes
<The-Fox> the AMD64 desktop
<Seveas> swigrid, that's why :)
<swigrid> ooo
<swigrid> can i fix it?
<Seveas> autoremove did not exist before 6.10 / edgy
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, any thoughts? :X
<kitche> The-Fox: hmm well the alternative cd doesn't have a graphical install so you can't be using it
<The-Fox> hehe
<The-Fox> I see
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, lots of'em but none about your problem
<Music_Shuffle> Curses!
<The-Fox> so how do I upgrade once I install it ?
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, you'll need to reinstall
<The-Fox> or it is the same software only sifferent interface ?
<The-Fox> different*
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, Ugh, you're not serious, are you?
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, I am
<Seveas> 64bit and 32bit are completely different
<Music_Shuffle> ./Sigh. Better question then, how do I move my /home folder to another partition? Lol.
<swigrid> thanx for info ;) bye
<Music_Shuffle> Assuming that will save it >.>
<taigeR> trying to share a printer, any suggestions what I should use?
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, make a new partition and cp -r :)
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, err...so I open gparted, make a new partition, and then...do what again? >.>
<NoGo> How can I access my files on my desktop from the LiveCD?
<Savage-{> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32 - Anybody know what this might mean when using the beryl-aiglx beryl-manager?
<kitche> The-Fox: to upgrade once isntall it's sudo update-manager -c or you can use the alternate cd
<fisheye> hi
<Seveas> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/newpartition && mount /dev/newpartion /mnt/bla && cp -r /home/* /mnt/bla
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, something like that ;)
<Savage-{> I used xserver-xgl before using the aiglx because I wasn't aware that aiglx came with the distro
<fisheye> i've have this particular freeze, and cant find info on it anywere
<fisheye> i wonder if anyone had this problem
<The-Fox> fisheye: which one ?
<The-Fox> look at this
<fisheye> in boot , it freezes when it gets to checking file systems, fsck1.39
<The-Fox> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/733/ubuntu005iw4.jpg
<The-Fox> oahh
<fisheye> i've reinstaled it , but still same isue
<rosa> can somebody here help me?
<kitche> Music_Shuffle: mke2fs -j /dev/newpartition && mount /dev/newpartion /mnt/bla && cp -r /home/* /mnt/bla just so you get the correct syntax
<kitche> The-Fox: did you reconfigure xorg yet see if that helps you out?
<Music_Shuffle> kk thanks. ^^
<n1gke> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rosa> how can i change the port for a server in xchat?
<juano> The-Fox: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fisheye> i cant get it to boot normaly.... i've to work tomorow
<fisheye> as anyone had this problem?
<The-Fox> juano: when do I do it ?
<Music_Shuffle> In a erminal
<Music_Shuffle> terminal*
<juano> The-Fox: login as root, init 3, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, init 5
<The-Fox> its during instllation
<n1gke> rosa: When you start xchat do you get a list of servers ?
<The-Fox> I have a few seconds when the boot is loaded
<The-Fox> then I get the root login
<juano> The-Fox: that image is at logonn?
<The-Fox> but then it jumps into the orange screen
<The-Fox> the image is on a CD
<rosa> yes, but i want to connect to a bnc-server, so i add it as a new server
<kitche> The-Fox: you can ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a shell
<juano> fisheye: what seems to be the problem?
<kiradougan> help
<The-Fox> kitche: I pressed alt+f1
<The-Fox> to get a shell
<The-Fox> but it's not working
<juano> The-Fox: ctrl + alt +(F1 to F5) shell terminals
<n1gke> rosa: Ok, when the box opens, click on add a server then click on edit to add/change the information.
<fisheye> juano: in boot , it freezes when it gets to checking file systems, fsck1.39
<Seveas> The-Fox, <ctrl><alt><f1>
<The-Fox> I get it
<n1gke> rosa: for that server.
<fisheye> i've reinstaled but no luck
<juano> fisheye: hows your fstab ?
<juano> can you get into safe mode? fisheye?
<Riyonuk> Concerning the latest ubuntu release, whats Alternative? Is it like the desktop one but without live cd?
<PriceChild> !alternate | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<fisheye> ijuano: i get here by ctrl alt del on cheking file systems
<rosa> nlgke: i have my new server, but i need to change the port
<Riyonuk> alright, so Im downloading the right thing, thanks!
<juano> fisheye: check your /etc/fstab for any corrupt lines
<fisheye> juano: will do
<juano> fisheye: also your /etc/mtab
<fisheye> juano: it's strange , i dont find the tool to check my particions in ubuntu, i tought it came with the install
<Music_Shuffle> It does usually.
<Music_Shuffle> !gparted
<n1gke> rosa: Ok. You want to change the port number that your software is connecting to, correct ? I am understanding correctly ?
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rosa> yes
<protocol1> Is there a reason why I lost my sound?
<juano> fisheye: System -> Administration -> System Monitor / file systems
<protocol1> I just reboot and its gone?
<Black^Dragon> question,, unable to connect online, and not a nix guru
<Music_Shuffle> protocol1, maybe if you reboot -again-...>.>
<protocol1> nope
<protocol1> did that
<n1gke> rosa: Ok, when you open or start xchat, there is a box that opens with a list of servers. Click on the server to edit its information, the name of the server and the port number will show up in another box. There you can set the port number.
<fisheye> juano: ive opend the system manager
<fisheye> juano: cheking fstab
<juano> fisheye: got to file systems tab
<protocol1> its not mutes either...I checked that
<protocol1> muted*
<fisheye> juano: i'm there
<juano> thats where you get info on your partitions
<protocol1> the cables are plugged in properly....and the sounds do work in windows
<fisheye> only got one, my sytem files particion
<protocol1> so its not a hardware issue
<fisheye> but fstab has them all
<juano> fisheye: ok
<protocol1> and it has worked before...I know that for a fact
<n1gke> wb rosa
<juano> fisheye: whats your fstab look like?
<fisheye> mmm
<protocol1> Im just wondering if an update messed with it or what?
<fisheye> i can i show you withoun spaming this place :)
<Black^Dragon> Ubuntu box was online the last time i used it,, now it won't go online,, any ideas, anyone??
<juano> fisheye: use this to paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<juano> fisheye: and send me the url
<PriceChild> protocol1, system>preferences>sound Check the correct sound card is selected
<n1gke> rosa: Did that help any ?
<protocol1> is there a command or a procedure I can do to bring my sound settings back to the way they were after a fresh install or something like that
<rhathar> Dear god this is a large channel
<fisheye> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38812/
<fisheye> :D great site, bookmark
<n1gke> Welcome rhathar
<rhathar> Heya :)
<n1gke> Just be patient is all....
<n1gke> It works well.
<taTeCL> Does Ubuntu 6.06 (i ordered it) have GCC?
<fisheye> juano: what do you think. Its almost chinese to me
<protocol1> I am using the OSS mixer
<protocol1> should I try ALSA?
<protocol1> but the thing is I been using OSS device and that what it worked with
<rosa> no, i don't get an box with the portnumber
<protocol1> why would it loose sound
<juano> fisheye: lol, hold on 1 sec, you got windows on 1st HD, then you got linux on other HD?
<taTeCL> thanks for the help
<n1gke> rosa: You need to edi the server information when the network box opens at start.
<fisheye> yes, i belive so
<jps> Anyone here uses linuxmint ?
<fisheye> or do I
<n1gke> rosa: You have the server name already in the xchat network list, yes ?
<Riyonuk> Hi again, how would I install my wireless card into ubuntu? I know it requires something called NDWrapper or something like that, is that already pre-installed with ubuntu?
<juano> fisheye: everything seems in order in fstab
<noelferreira_> hi people. hi installed firefox 32 bits in my edgy amd64 system. and every time i start web aplications that use sound i lost the sound from my system aplications. (xmms totem and so on ...) any help?
<fisheye> juano: i'm doomed
<juano> fisheye: mm and whats the syntoms of this error?
<fisheye> juano : :)
<rosa> i try again, cu
<juano> fisheye: can you boot up in normal mode? safe mode?
<fisheye> well, all i have is not being able to boot properly
* n1gke returns to slumber mode
<Hellevator> hi all. I just purchased a second WD 320gb hard drive to go along with my current wd 320gb hd.  I want to set up the two drives in a RAID 0 array.  Is there any way to salvage the operating system installs on my current hard drive so I don't have to reinstall everything from scratch?
<fisheye> i cant, but when it gets to checking foile systems i have to crtl alt del to kill the process
<fisheye> i can i can
<rosa> hm
<fisheye> but i have to do what i said
<Riyonuk> Hi again, how would I install my wireless card into ubuntu? I know it requires something called NDWrapper or something like that, is that already pre-installed with ubuntu?
<Gebel> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<juano> fisheye: mm, thats wierd, have you googled this?
<fisheye> yes
<fisheye> over and over
<jps> hellevator>yes there is, like making an image of your hard drive...  but believe me, its better to do a fresh install
<rosa> i get this box, but if i click on a server, i don't get another box but connect there
<fisheye> the problem is, i even reinstaled ....
<fisheye> and still no luck
<oidia> Riyonuk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<Hellevator> jps, what are the disadvantages to imaging your hard drive?
<Riyonuk> woo-hoo, someones to help :p
<fisheye> that fsck 1.39 just sits there.... i let it be for more then 20 minutes last time
<protocol1> IM going to try ALSA
<Gebel> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<protocol1> can two audio devices cause a conflict?
<jps> hellevator> the logisics of it are crumbersome.... like where are you going to backup the data etc.... if I were you I would create your raid array and install over.. it would be more reliable...
<jps> logistics
<Hellevator> jps, i have an external hard drive i can place the images on.
<juano> fisheye: well i found 1 wierd thing in your fstab
<juano> fisheye: dont see the entry for the swap partition
<fisheye> mmm
<fisheye> i've one
<fisheye> hdb6
<Hellevator> jps, I'm also worried about my windows xp cd key getting rejected.  I've already reinstalled windows xp 3 times activating with the same cd key.  Isn't there a limit to how many times you can do that?
<fisheye> at least it shold be
<Gebel> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jps> if you have an ext hd, then copy your files to it... and do a cleanslate with the wds.... its easier and you will like it better... i sugest partition linux using reiserfs, if you use ext3 youll se it much faster
<fisheye> how do i had the sawp thingy?
<mwe> Hellevator: there is not limit
<Gebel> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<juano> fisheye: nevermind, i think it doesnt go in there anyway
<Hellevator> mwe, ok thanks.
<jps> as for windows, i believe that you only have problems if you move to another machine
<mwe> Hellevator: you can reinstall everyday if you like. they might wonder why you do it but it's your right
<juano> fisheye: mm ill try to come with something up
<fisheye> juano: thanks
<burner> jps: you hear about hans reiser?  dude is alleged to have murdered his wife!
<fisheye> i'll try and get gparted ...
<Hellevator> mwe, how do they know I'm not doing it on different computers?
<fisheye> cant sem to find it , need to put some more repositories i think
<mwe> Hellevator: the hw id
<jps> burner> i guess it means even supposed murders can make good filesystems
<nolimitsoya> could anyone point me to a multinetwork p2p client that integrates well with ubuntu? (and is relativley easy to set up and use)
<rambo3> ftp
<burner> jps: but the support in the future is questionable, and ext3 is so much more versatile in terms of resizing/moving/reading from windows
<Gebel> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> Can anyone recomend a iso burner in windows? Maybe a free one?
<Hellevator> mwe, but the hw id will be changing won't it? since I'm installing it on a raid setup instead of the single sata drive...
<burner> Riyonuk: imgburn
<Hellevator> nolimitsoya, bittorrent?
<Hellevator> nolimitsoya, frostwire
<nolimitsoya> Riyonuk, infrarecorder
<mwe> Hellevator: I think they have a seperate id for the MOBO and stuff
<jps> burner> reiser3 is rock solid.... writing in an ext3 with windows using fsdrivers... i dont like very much
<nolimitsoya> Hellevator, bittorrent isnt what im looking for, but ill check out frostwire :)
<juano> fisheye: check this out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup/
<burner> my girlfriends uses windows about 99% of the time and uses nad ext3 filesystem with fs-driver.org reliably :P
<nolimitsoya> jps, i wouldnt call any filesystem with as much broken behaviour as reiser3 'rock solid' :)
<mwe> Hellevator: anyway as long as you don't install it on different computers you're allowed to reinstall as often as you like
<Riyonuk> ok thanks
<Riyonuk> Now I found my card on ndiswrappers list of supported cards, now what?
<Hellevator> mse, awesome thanks.
<infidel> anyone here use irda?
<n1gke> n2diy: Are you using an SSID with the APRS ? I can't see you on my map yet.
<jps> nolimit> I didn`t experience any problems... even in datacenters... reiserfs3 is  much older than say ext3(even though ext3 is built on top of ext2)
<fisheye> juano: this is great
<fisheye> juano: but still, it delays the problem... this checking filesytems shouldnt take so long
<nolimitsoya> jps, then you need to do some googling :) reiser3 is broken by design
<fisheye> juano: and why the heek dont i have the manager of particions already instaleed ??
<juano> fisheye: the problem is that it checks every partition
<juano> fisheye: thats why it delays
<jps> anyone here uses amarok? is there a way to download songs from the magnatune store? (instead of streaming)
<fisheye> juano: stiil, whyle it checks it should give me an indication of what its doings and the harddrive light just blink... and nothing
<juano> fisheye:  go into synaptic and search gparted, install that
<fisheye> should blink
<juano> fisheye: also , go to repositories and put on multi-verse and universe
<fisheye> juano : i'm tryng :)
<fisheye> but i got 82 updates on the line ...
<Riyonuk> How does one install linux drivers? Is it just a double click thing?
<fisheye> but i'll thry that nxt
<Music_Shuffle> Usually, or a guide.
<fisheye> i went to the ad programs and it didint find gparted
<fisheye> well check other repositories
<fisheye> juano: thank you so much for this
<juano> fisheye: check multi-verse and universe and every repository
<juano> fisheye: no prob
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, just type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' in a terminal. its in main
<archangelpetro> how do i play DVDs on ubuntu amd64?/
<nolimitsoya> !dvd | archangelpetro
<ubotu> archangelpetro: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<spanky_> Hi there. Anyone know how to upgrade USB drivers from 1.1 to 2.0?
<fisheye> nolimitsoya: i tried that, didnt get it
<nolimitsoya> archangelpetro, it may not work at all... loads of things are broken in amd64...
<juano> fisheye: tried synaptic?
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, then you have aproblem, for sure :)
<archangelpetro> :/
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, how does your sources.list look?
<fisheye> yes i do....
<fisheye> looks good, kinda fat because of xmas sweets
<fisheye> :)
<Zaggynl> Anyone has a working mpd 12.1 for dapper? with all formats supported?
<fisheye> have no ideia what it looks like
<fisheye> were is the darn thing?
<juano> fisheye:  lolll... haha, did you click reload in synaptic?
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, /etc/apt/sources.list
<fisheye> still cant touch it, it upgrading a buch of things
<rosa> hm
<fisheye> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38817/
<fisheye> looks like this nolimitsoya
<spanky_> Hi there. Anyone know how to upgrade USB drivers from 1.1 to 2.0?
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, then 'sudo apt-get install gparted' should definatly work
<nolimitsoya> *e
<fisheye> i'll do it as soon as updates are complete
<cafuego_> spanky_: uh, that makes no sense
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, cut and paste this as soon as all the updating is through 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted'
<fisheye> it would be faster if i wasnt dowloading so much pron
<fisheye> will do
<fisheye> thank soya
<spanky_> cafuego: I have a new USB HDD and the device Manager tells me it's running USB 1.1 instead of 2.0 at 12Mbps....PAINFULLY slow
<nolimitsoya> fisheye, you realy should uncomment the security repo :)
<cafuego_> spanky_: ubuntu comes with both usb 2 and 1.1 drivers. depending on what controller is detected and how you've got the bios set up, it may load one or the other.
<rosa> i still don't get the port number changed ;-)
<Ryugi> hello
<Ryugi> merry christmas everyone
<Ryugi> can the sound blaster xfi sound card work in ubuntu?
<LinTux> how do I install the standard KDE desktop in terminal
<theflyingfool> how do i check if my nick got registered
<fisheye> nolimitsoya : uncomet security, bah, who need security!
<eegore> ok I got quake 3 arena working
<eegore> on edgy 64
<LinTux> how do I install the standard KDE desktop in terminal
<Music_Shuffle> sudo apt-get kdm?
<LinTux> how do I install the standard KDE desktop in terminal, without installing the Kubuntu desktop
<theflyingfool> is there a way for me to check if my nick registration worked?
<fisheye> nick registration? in irc?
<iustin85> where is the default webspace for apache server in ubuntu 6.10 LAMP ?
<theflyingfool> yeah in irc
<LorenXo> @lintux, have you tried "sudo apt-get install kde" ?
<iustin85> hello .... plz help me, you could tell me where do i have to upload my files so my apache to serve them ?
<dreamfire> iustin85: /var/www (just guessing)
<tonyyarusso> !kde | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<tonyyarusso> istenber: /var/www/
<iustin85> ty, dreamer i`ll try!
<zzzerotime> hi
<protocol1> I really need to find out why my sound stopped
<tonyyarusso> blah, mine was at iustin85 as well
<zzzerotime> how can I edit gnome menu?
<zzzerotime> is there an app to do it?
<zzzerotime> there are 2 icons I want to remove
<protocol1> working*
<LinTux> Thanks everyone, Merry Christmas to All !!!!!
<tonyyarusso> zzzerotime: System > Preferences > Menu Layout
<compengi> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?family=iPodnano
<compengi> ups
<compengi> sorry
<compengi> wrong window
<protocol1> LinTux, Merry X-mas
<compengi> can i specify through postfix the sender's name (sender's email address)?
<LorenXo> Merry Xmas to all
<haxality> hello, I want to assign hotkeys to launch some of my common programs.
<haxality> how would I do this in gnome?
<Zaggynl> I'm using the latest mpd, and it won't read my files :(
<zzzerotime> perfect thanx
<Zaggynl> no errors, no logs
<tonyyarusso> compengi: If you mean on a one-time basis, no idea.  If you mean in general, I'd poke through the config file and hope for the best.  (I know, not a great answer, but I don't know)
<Riyonuk> I see that ndiswrapper supports my wireless card, how do I get it to work?
<fisheye> theflyingfool: just disconect and conect again, if it asks you for the password, you have done it
<LinTux> what is the best way to optimize my hard drive?
<TSCHAK> hello everyone. I am having difficulty all of a sudden with NetworkManager...the applet fails to connect to a  network almost immediately after selecting it... the swirl stops for a moment, then it flips back to no connection
<TSCHAK> although I can select the network manually with iwconfig and dhclient, what gives?
<TSCHAK> it keeps telling me it can't connect to the wpa_supplicant.
<TSCHAK> I didn't mess with any of the configuration, it's just... one day, it was working...now it's broke.
<Nippoo> join #wikicast
<Nippoo> agh
<Nippoo> sorry, forgot the slash =)
<protocol1> would anyone know why I would loose my sound?
<protocol1> everything is connected properly.....nothings muted
<PriceChild> protocol1, did you follow my suggestion earlier?
<protocol1> as I check it in windows
<fisheye> maybe you didint, maybe you jsut lost your ears
<fisheye> :)
#ubuntu 2006-12-26
<protocol1> repeat
<fisheye> is gparted usualy slow, does it take long to check the partitions?
<SpacePuppy> fisheye: no
<protocol1> PriceChild, could you refresh my memory
<magic_ninja> n2diy: hey man wasn't it you who wanted to know the fix?
<rosa> now i have 2 versions of xchat here: xchat gnome and xchat irc, but in none of them i find a possibility to change the port number of the irc server
<magic_ninja> n2diy: to my major fs prob yesterday?
<PriceChild> protocol1, system>preferences>sound Check the correct sound card is selected
<berGi> hey,ive been trying to compile pftpfxp-mew and keep getting this error: main.cc:4:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory
<protocol1> yeah did that
<berGi> does anyone know how to fix that?
<PriceChild> protocol1, have you installed any new hardware?
<mwe> rosa: server:XXXX, XXXX being the port IIRC
<fisheye> its been at it for 2 minutes
<protocol1> nope
<fisheye> crap
<kitche> berGi: try installing libncurse-dev
<fisheye> theres something wrong with my partitions, it has to be
<theflyingfool> has anyone tried fiesty yet?
<berGi> k thanks for that hint
<mwe> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1330 kB, installed size 5968 kB
<haxality> hello, I want to assign hotkeys to launch some of my common programs.
<haxality> how would I do this in gnome?
<fisheye> it's oficial, something is worng with my partition, were should i check for bobos
<protocol1> PriceChild, Is there something I can do to reset my settings to the way they were originally right after install?
<iustin85> does anybody know the command for copying a folder (not a file) ?
<mwe> fisheye: is something wrong with your partition or the file system on it?
<rosa> mwe: now i wrote the port number behind the server an get "server not found, maybe you worte it wrong"
<mwe> iustin85: cp -r or cp -a
<iustin85> thank you, mwe
<LorenXo> iustin85 use cp -r
<PriceChild> protocol1, rm -rf ~/.beryl
<PriceChild> protocol1, then restart bery
<PriceChild> l
<hardaway> how do you get openoffice 2.1 to run on edgy
<berGi> libncurses5-dev was need, ther errorcode got shorter
<berGi> still an error is this: server.cc: In member function void CServer::SortFilelist(bool, bool):
<berGi> any suggestions?
<Pyretic> hey people, does anyone else have the gnome menu showing scrollbars when it's not needed ?
<Eldanen> How do you un-link a folder?
<fisheye> mwe: have no ideia. All i know is it freezes during the boot "cheking file systems" and gparted wont open right
<Eldanen> ln what?
<cafuego_> berGi: maybe check the c++ help channel
<PriceChild> Eldanen, afaik... just delete the "link" as though it were a folder/file
<theflyingfool> has anyone built there own install disc for edgy?
<infidel> anyone know how i can tell where my ir port is linked to in /dev
<Eldanen> PriceChild, and that would be how? :P
<berGi> k thanks
<PriceChild> rm
<PriceChild> Eldanen, ^
<kitche> theflyingfool: not really but you can make a DFS/UFS cd
<Eldanen> PriceChild, ???
<theflyingfool> dfs? ufs?
<PriceChild> Eldanen, "man rm"
<Eldanen> What if the link is a folder?
<fisheye> who do i go about checking my partiction, or partition list or whatever for mistakes
<kitche> theflyingfool: debian from scratch/ubuntu from scratch
<Eldanen> You accidentally linked a needed folder to something else :>.
<wyld> what does the "dev/dhb1 has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced" mean, is it normal, is there a way to cancel it (would it be a good idea?), is there a way to get the message not to show up?
<LorenXo> it is normal
<kitche> wyld: that is normal
<wyld> ok
<wyld> thanks
<bruenig> wyld, you mean it flashes across the screen everytime you boot?
<wyld> not every time
<bruenig> oh
<wyld> only about once every 2 weeks
<TSCHAK> arrgggg, I can't remove wpasupplicant:
<bruenig> it does it everytime I boot, flashes across then screen, then doesn't do anything
<TSCHAK> Removing wpasupplicant ...
<TSCHAK> dpkg: error processing wpasupplicant (--remove):
<TSCHAK>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<TSCHAK> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TSCHAK>  wpasupplicant
<bruenig> very odd
<TSCHAK> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<protocol1> also when I do a logout and try to log back in it halts?
<fisheye> juano: i got gparted, but it also freezes while checking for partitions
<protocol1> the only way I could have it boot properly is when I do a restart?
<wyld> *: thanks
<protocol1> could that be part of my sound problem?
<protocol1> any suggestions?
<iustin85> please, how can i give a 777 permission to a folder ? ?
<zch`> chmod 777 foldername?
<iustin85> ty
<hoelk> sudo chmod 777 foldername
<theflyingfool> is it possible to get a list of everything i have installed, and then on a clean install have the system get all of that for me?
<mwe> iustin85: don't go about doing that everywhere, though
<rosa> ?
<fisheye> well , ill rebot and try again
<fisheye> se ya
<zch`> could someone help me out with routing problem, ill go into more detail if someone cba to help me out
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: yes. Very easily. 'dpkg --get-selections > list.txt'
<protocol1> I think I should stick with dapper
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: Back up list.txt. On the new system, 'sudo dpkg --set-selections < list.txt && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade'
<iustin85> mwe, i just need 777 to a folder for php
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: You'll also want to keep a copy of /etc
<theflyingfool> why would i keep the copy of etc?
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: config files
<mwe> iustin85: well that's probably ok then
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: don't put it back on the new system, but if you say don't want to be asked about ssh keys - I tend to put the old /etc/ssh back.
<theflyingfool> what are ssh keys?
<cafuego_> ok, maybe don't bother
<jhasse> Why can't i surf in the internet while downloading something? It takes hours to view a website. But the download is fast all the time.
<protocol1> would installing aoss having anything to do with messing with my sound?
<theflyingfool> thanks
<rosa> maybe, somebody can help me with another prob: i tried to use gaim to chat before and got on my bnc, but i wasn't able to write anything, because it didn't sent
<LinTux> I have a machine here that I need to remove the KDE desktop from through terminal, what is the command to use
<enyc> Hrrrm
<kitche> LinTux: sudo apt-get --purge remove kde should just remove kde
<protocol1> Im just going to uninstall alsa-base
<protocol1> and reinstall it to see if that fixes it
<enyc> ?does anybohy know anything about the console-behavior in edgy -- like caps/numlock not working and caplock actiny like shift in that will activate symbols etc. ?
<kitche> rosa: gaim is not really meant to be used as an irc client so some things won't work right with it
<LinTux> Kitche, cheers m8, that worked fine, meery xmas
<rosa> so i'm back to my problem with xchat, that i cannot change the server port number
<MenZa> Does anyone here know of a terminal irc client, which has support for a channel/server tree on the left, user tree on the right and messages in the center?
<kitche> rosa: how are you trying to change the port number? by typing /server <server>:<port> or you doing it though it's connection dialog
<TheGateKeeper> rosa, xchat --> network list --> freenode --> edit --> edit irc.freenode.net/8001
<mwe> rosa: actually I think the delimiter should be / instead of :
<rosa> delimiter / is right, thanks for helping
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone have the compositor working?
<wastrel> hi i need to do stuff and it's not working
<kitche> Menodat: compositor in what?
<odat> window composite
<wyld> I have a yamaha dx-sg (?) sound card, and the volume fluctuates very much, and it is annoying. It does not do this in windows, only in linux. any ideas?
<zch`> anyone cares to help me out with my routing problem? im running pvpgn server on ubuntu box for couple of friends, they can connect and play just fine, but i am unable to create any games, and when i join a game i often cant see others typing, and there is terrible lag involved, i've read about that issue on pvpgn forums, and it appears to be problem with port forwarding (my linux box also serves as a router for my windows box) i found this script which should su
<odat> and or the transparency and shadowing
<Hmg4> Using rsync to sync my Windows and Linux filetree causes some files to get strange filenames in Windows when using chars like  in filename, help?
<kitche> Menodat/odat
<LinTux_> I have a load of files, 254 in fact in my wastebin I cannot seem to delete and I cannot change the permissions on them, any ideas?
<Zambezi> Isn't there an easy way to download from an FTP with Implicit SSL?
<Stormx2> wastrel: Thankyou for that adequate explanation of your problem. Please stand by while we answer your question
<kitche> odat: yes but for what metacity/xfwm?
<odat> kitche, xfwm
<kitche> odat: I have xfwm compositing on
<wyld> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zch`> anyone, please?
<odat> kitche, how did you get it working?
<wyld> even you muslims
<wyld> and atheists
<Stormx2> wyld: Atheists still celebrate christmas.
<LinTux>  I have a load of files, 254 in fact in my wastebin I cannot seem to delete and I cannot change the permissions on them, any ideas. They have very strange names and I cannot rename them either?
<wyld> I know,
<kitche> odat: it should work by default if xfwm has it built in but you have to turn on the composite option in your xorg.conf
<wyld> i celebrate it too
<odat> I added what they said to add on the xfce home page
<odat> still no joy
<wyld> but whatever, back to helping the noobs
<zch`> me me
<kitche> odat: see what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says for composite
<richard501> I hear the BCM4318 Broadcom wireless modem has been cracked and is on Feisty daily release - im having problems installin it though
<magic_ninja> anyone try the latest version of cedega
<infidel> kitche: can you help me get my irda setup formy palm tx?
<odat> kitche,  i don't see anything for it
<stevr1it> i cannot have voipstunt working with ekiga
<fushidamn> hi peoples
<cmweb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phantomcircuit> Im looking to convert videos in a wide range of formats to wmv from the command line, what should I use?
<kitche> odat: ok you can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make sure that the composite extension is enabled
<jpjacobs> phantomcircuit, i guess transcode, or some arcane mplayer pipe thing
<stevr1it> any help for me?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cmweb> how do i get audio onto my mp3 player?
<odat> kitche, where in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the composite extension?
<phantomcircuit> jpjacobs: :P
<stevr1it> i already have, who can help me with ekihga to work woth voipstunt?
<cmweb> (yeah its new
<kitche> odat: should be where you enable glx extension and hte others
<jpjacobs> cmweb, depends on the mpplayer. if it acts like a diskdrive it will just be mounted like any external HD drive
<wastrel> happy xmas 2 u
<theflyingfool> are there any programs like wine that are better or more user friendly?
<jpjacobs> stevr1it, at my other pc it just worked (while being behind a rather restrictive firewall at the uni)
<cmweb> jpjacobs: how do i get stuff into mp3 format then? i know the default is ogg
<stevr1it> anybody knows ekiga and voipstunt?
<odat> kitche, its not
<stevr1it> ok tell me how
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: windows maybe - depending on your definitions of 'better' and 'user friendly' ;-)
<jpjacobs> cmweb, there are a lot of free mp3 encoders around
<rogue780> off topic...please ignore if offended by off topic...can any download anything from itunes at this time?
<cafuego_> phantomcircuit: ffmpeg is your friend
<fisheye> hi again
<stevr1it> jpjacob can yo help me to configure it?
<juano> fisheye: sorry.. i was afk
<fisheye> i had an ideia, see if it makes sense
<apokryphos> !offtopic | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vox754> !forums > me
<theflyingfool> for better i just want a larger list of supported programs, and as for more userfriendly it doesnt really matter
<fisheye> can i erase all infi in fstab reagarding all partitions exept root , and then reboot??
<juano> fisheye: any luck solving the problem,>
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: the best way to make that happen is to help the wine developers
<juano> fisheye: i wouldnt recomend that
<jpjacobs> cmweb, try apt-cache search encoder|grep mp3
<fisheye> no, but what do you think of my ideia?
<fisheye> hmmm
<fisheye> why?
<cmweb> why is it that i never check synaptic
<zetsumei> ok i got a major problem w/my digital camera :(
<zetsumei> <zetsumei> i connect it via a usb port and it pops up asking if i want to import pictures from it
<zetsumei> <zetsumei> i say yes and i get this error "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<cmweb> jpjacobs: i fonund tools for the player and encoder
<theflyingfool> are there any other wine like programs, that i could try
<fisheye> juano : crap, i tought i really had something going here
<Frederick> folks anyone her eusing a laptop with german kb? I cant manager the smaller and bigger signs to work
<jpjacobs> !paste|zetsumei
<ubotu> zetsumei: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Frederick> on a acer travelmate 800
<stevr1it> jpjacobs: can you help me^
<juano> maybe you can google that fisheye
<cafuego_> theflyingfool: there are commercial forks like cedega and crossover office
<zetsumei> oh sorry
<MasterLexx> yes
<jpjacobs> stevr1it, sorry, i don't have that pc here at home. and i really don't know much about the voip stuff
<MasterLexx> fisheye,
<zetsumei> i just need help, ubuntuforums has no topic related to this problem
<juano> fisheye: im gonna keep lookin myself
<fisheye> yes masterlexx
<MasterLexx> what's the prob with uppercase letters?
<MasterLexx> smaller and bigger signs?
<fisheye> juano: please, no need to  bother
<zetsumei> no one can help me fix my camera?
<oenwaytolive17> heya
<MasterLexx> you mean the third key on a button?
<stevr1it> anyone know ekiga working with voipstunt?
<juano> zetsumei: hi there
<infidel> can some one help me setup irda for my palm tx
<Slart> Is there a way I can tweak my ubuntu system so it doesn't slow to a crawl when I'm moving/copying files between my SATA hard drives.. as it is now, it's barely usable because of lagging.. gnome not updating etc
<juano> zetsumei:  what seems to be the problem with cam?
<nolimitsoya> Slart, what filesystems? ntfs writing through fuse is slow...
<tsukoharu> can someone help me with ndiswrapper
<fisheye> what would be so bad about erasing fstab info on the other partitions?
<Slart> nolimitsoya: at the moment, ext3 to reiserfs
<MasterLexx> okay,... so not
<mwe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<zch`> anyone cares to help me out with my routing problem? im running pvpgn server on ubuntu box for couple of friends, they can connect and play just fine, but i am unable to create any games, and when i join a game i often cant see others typing, and there is terrible lag involved, i've read about that issue on pvpgn forums, and it appears to be problem with port forwarding (my linux box also serves as a router for my windows box) i found this script which should su
<mwe> ntfs-3g is faster than windows native
<Slart> nolimitsoya: I don't think I'm doing anything strange.. but still.. it's horribly slow
<tsukoharu> i need to convert a windows driver for a ethernet laptop card to linux compatible :P
<Slart> nolimitsoya: and I don't care to much about the speeds.. I just want a responsive system
<kitche> tsukoharu: what driver is it for?
<tsukoharu> its for a dynex pcmcia card
<tsukoharu> because i believe the module for it is nonexistant
<Zambezi> Can someone please help me with lftp? I need to access a FTP quick and I can't make it work.
<kitche> tsukoharu: hmm know the exact name of the card or the chipset it uses?
<nolimitsoya> Slart, have al look at the system monitor, and read the cpu/mem usage
<jpjacobs> Zambezi, what's the problem?
<tsukoharu> i know the exact name of the card kitche one sec
<Zambezi> jpiccolo, Can we take it in PM?
<nolimitsoya> Slart, you can use 'top' in a terminal as well
<mwe> Zambezi: lftp user@host. then type pw
<juano> fisheye: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html check that out
<jpjacobs> Zambezi, ok
<Slart> nolimitsoya: ok.. now the copying is done.. but I'll do it again.. just to see
<Zambezi> mwe, Does it use Implicit SSL then?
<mwe> Zambezi: that's for plain ftp
<phantomcircuit> doesnt look like mencoder can encod ein wmv
<mwe> Zambezi: I don't know about ssl. I'd have to look at 'man lftp'
<crazy_bus> For some reason, my GNOME wont let me login in.  I get to the login screen, type in my details, and then it comes up with the usual screen, but it freezes on 'Window Manager' and doesn't load anything else.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<Slart> nolimitsoya: 6-7 % per command.. I've got 2 "cp blah blah" commands running.. so total of 14-15%...  and it's hard typing in schat
<magic_ninja> for some reason my system is going slow
<magic_ninja> the inet is going really slow
<Slart> nolimitsoya: *xchat
<kitche> !ipv6\
<juano> crazy_bus: can you login into safe mode?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv6\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crazy_bus> no
<kitche> !ipv6|magic_ninja try this might speed up your net
<ubotu> magic_ninja try this might speed up your net: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<crazy_bus> I can't log into failsafe gnome
<nolimitsoya> Slart, then your system should be responsive. id it feels slow is because it cant read fron discs that are buzy copying :)
<nolimitsoya> *if
<Slart> nolimitsoya: although the copying is done at nice 15?
<magic_ninja> kitche: so diable in firefox?
<kitche> magic_ninja: there and there is a module also that needs disabled
<crazy_bus> juano, if I log into failsafe gnome, it freezes on the loading 'Window Manager' part, but it also comes up with a message saying it failed to start gnome setting daemon (or something like that) and themes might not work properly.
<magic_ninja> kitche: so i don't need ipv6?
<Slart> nolimitsoya: so, I'll have to live with 2 second pauses every now and then (where everything stands still!)??
<kitche> magic_ninja: noo only need it if you use it
<juano> mmm... crazy_bus
<nolimitsoya> Slart, ? your i/o quota is at 100% because of the copying. that means there is going to be somw trouble to takt time out to do the search/read/pipe routine with the menu icons, for example. hence, itll seem slow
<juano> crazy_bus: let m check this out a bit
<Slart> nolimitsoya: I'm not blaming you here =) but shouldn't the menues etc be in memory already?
<phatlip_> hey guys i'm trying to install ubunutu on a powerboook g4, hoever i want to keep my Os X install as well and dual boot
<magic_ninja> kitche: ty sir
<jmiller565> merry christmas
<juano> crazy_bus: try this : dpkg-reconfigure gnome
<phatlip_> how can i re-size my os x partition? ubuntu installer seems to want to wipe my entire drive.
<nolimitsoya> Slart, depends on what your settings are for caching :)
<juano> as root
<Slart> nolimitsoya: do SATA drives use DMA or something similar?
<Slart> nolimitsoya: how can I check that?
<nolimitsoya> Slart, they would most likely be swapped out, since they are rarely used
<nolimitsoya> Slart, sata drives dont use dma
<nolimitsoya> Slart, /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<nolimitsoya> Slart, 0 means never swap, and 100 means always. default is 60
<cafuego_> nolimitsoya: well, they do, but you can't turn it off ;-)
<Slart> nolimitsoya: I'll check
<nolimitsoya> cafuego_, true :)
<odat> hi everyone
<Eldanen> How can I add a module to the kernel? (coretemp.ko)
<Slart> nolimitsoya: well.. 60 it is..
<juano> crazy_bus: if that doesnt work , try this crazy_bus:   1) ctrl + alt + F1, 2) login as root 3) init 3, 4)rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome % 5) init 5
<kitche> Eldanen: modprobe coretemp
<nolimitsoya> Slart, lower it, and see if you notice any improvement
<Eldanen> kitche: I mean patch the kernel.
<odat> I was hoping someone could send me this file   ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<no_comment> do anyone know why my yoxos eclipse app crashes with an error when i want to start it in ubuntu?
<juano> rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome that would be on step 4
<crazy_bus> juano, it says this 'Package 'gnome'  is not installed and no information is availble'
<juano> ok, try what i told you just now
<kitche> Eldanen: you need patch then you do patch -p0 < patchfile
<nolimitsoya> Slart, could also be the fault of the new kernel preempt for edgy... thatll be fixed with a low latency kernel for feisty :)
<Eldanen> kitche: What dir?  /usr/src/linux-headers-*-generic?
<kitche> Eldanen: the linux source directory not the linux-headers source directory
<robineiro> como reparo  firefox, edite el modulo  firefox_dsp:"none"      y puse "esd"
<robineiro> y ya no puede iniciar firefox
<Curs0r|BAM> ok
<Curs0r|BAM> windows be gone
<Slart> nolimitsoya: wonderful.. feels like home when coming from windows.. everythings coming in the next release ;)
<Eldanen> kitche:  All I have is a headers directory :>.
<vox754> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kitche> Eldanen: then you need the linux source package
<juano> any luck crazy_bus?
<Slart> nolimitsoya: but at least I can get the next version for free.. so I'll live =)
<pablo> i`ve instaled Ubuntu, what is the default root password?
<Curs0r|BAM> i need some help setting up my internet connection for sharing because i can't afford a router
<kitche> !root|pablo there isn't one
<ubotu> pablo there isn't one: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Slart> pablo: you don't use root like that
<zch`> there is no default root password you have to set one
<Curs0r|BAM> is a dhcp server the easiest awy?
<Slart> pablo: not in ubuntu
<jpjacobs> pablo, the root account is disabled by default, use sudo <command> instead
<juano> pablo go to Slarts url
<Slart> mine?
<pablo> ubotu: fantabulantastic!! Sudo ask for a password! (it is NOT the user password)
<Slart> ubotu's =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s =) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> still getting really slow web browsing
<Slart> pablo: that's your user password
<kitche> pablo: actually it is the user password
<rogue780> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pablo> Slart: Ok, then i must benn confused :)
<phatlip_> hey guys i'm trying to install ubunutu on a powerboook g4, hoever i want to keep my Os X install as well and dual boot
<phatlip_> how can i re-size my os x partition? ubuntu installer seems to want to wipe my entire drive.
<Slart> pablo: it's weird at first.. but once you get used to not using the root account.. it's kind of nice
<juano> pablo sudo passwd root
<juano> Enter your existing password
<juano> Enter password for root
<juano> Confirm password for root
<nolimitsoya> phatlip_, you should be able to resize... did you try it? be sure to have a full backup, though :)
<noobuntu> hi everybody and merry christmas, hopefully someone can help me with my WLAN, I have a ipw3954 which works under Edgy but is very slow, I reach at maximum transferrate around 50 kB/s and have no idea where to start to solve the problem, any suggestions?
<juano> pablo thats how to activae root acount
<crazy_bus> juano, is there any way to exit (ctrl, alt, F1).  Also could you please repeat the instructions you gave me?
<magic_ninja> man...i mean i'm getting SLOW web browsing, 56k=faster
<juano> crazy_bus: ctrl + alt + F7 (goes back to X interface)
<crazy_bus> thank you
<kitche> magic_ninja: did you blacklist the ipv6 module also?
<juano> crazy_bus: it would be this : 1) ctrl + alt + F1, 2) login as root 3) init 3, 4)rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome % 5) init 5
<crazy_bus> thank you again
<magic_ninja> any ideas anyone, ipv6 should be disabled
<magic_ninja> i had 2 inet configs in my network settings, eth0 and eth1 but i should only have one connection
<kitche> magic_ninja: when you turn off ipv6 in bad_list you gotta reboot for it to take effect
<SpacePuppy> lol why is ip6 enabled anyway??
<Lord_Nightmare> root@jzgs:/home/jonathan# foomatic-gui
<Lord_Nightmare> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x081781d8 ***
<Lord_Nightmare> Unable to read printer database.
<Lord_Nightmare> root@jzgs:/home/jonathan#
<Lord_Nightmare> anyone have any ideas for how to fix that?
<juano> crazy_bus: any luck with that?>
<Curs0r|BAM> anyone know how to do that? i can't find a tutorial
<mlk> hi
<Curs0r|BAM> it's jesus day, not mlk day ;)
<SpacePuppy> Lord_Nightmare: really you should explain your hardware, and software before posting that.. we don't have an fin clue
<mlk> huh? ;)
<Curs0r|BAM> just making a joke about your handle
<SpacePuppy> Curs0r|BAM: what;s a mlkday?
<Curs0r|BAM> martin luther king
<mkaster> can someone help me with my wireless card? when I try to dhclient my card it tries to connect to dhcp server then does dhcp discovery but fails. I have a d-link dwl-g120 card
<SpacePuppy> good one
<mlk> oh, i see ;)
<magic_ninja> hey..i found an absurb problem...
<mc__> magic_ninja: funny
<magic_ninja> i hooked up my usb cable modem though a usb hub and it added it as another device, therefore both devices were using the same modem as different interfaces...
<Curs0r|BAM> internet connection sharing... anyone?
<magic_ninja> i disabled interface eth0
<Curs0r|BAM> i think it's probably something simple i'd do in /etc/networking/interfaces
<crazy_bus> juano, it said synatax error at ').  I think I typed it as you said
<juano> mmm sec
<Lord_Nightmare> spacepuppy: up-to-date ubuntu install, self-compiled 2.6.15-7 kernel, gcc 4.0.3
<Lord_Nightmare> tried to configure printer for the first time since upgrading from debian to ubuntu
<seeds> hello
<SpacePuppy> Lord_Nightmare: self-compiled.. well, i bet the issue is in ther somewhre.
<seeds> please i need some help
<SpacePuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seeds> my ppoe connection is not connecting autoamtically at startup
<mlk> i've got a wireless question: installed kubuntu on my notebook.. seems like my minipci card got detected, but how or where are the tools to connect to AP?
<juano> crazy_bus:  rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome
<aranzegi> HOLA
<vox754> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juano> 1st enter ctrl + alt + F1
<seeds> me?
<bobsdf> there is a command which tells you which process has control of a device anyone know what it is?
<aranzegi> thanks!
<Lord_Nightmare> SpacePuppy: yeah, the standard binary image kernels don't work at ALL for the opl3sa2 soundcard because isa-pnp-bios is horribly broken on this motherboard
<juano> crazy_bus:  2nd login as root
<bobsdf> something liks ls***
<juano> crazy_bus: 3rd enter this comand : rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome
<SpacePuppy> Lord_Nightmare: works fine on mine
<tsukoharu> someone wanna tell me how to format ubuntu
<tsukoharu> i wanna get rid of it :P
<juano> crazy_bus: before the command entert this command :
<juano> init 3
* SpacePuppy kicks tsukoharu 
<Lord_Nightmare> SpacePuppy: the motherboard is a dell xpsh266 motherboard upgraded to a PII 333
<juano> crazy_bus:  then enter:  rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome
<juano> crazy_bus: then enter init 5
<Lord_Nightmare> and it uses the last released bios (A03)
<SpacePuppy> so?
<mlk> onyone running (k)ubuntu with a wireless card? minipci probably?
<vox754> SpacePuppy: why did you kicked him. You gave us no time for sarcasms
<mkaster> can someone help me with my wireless card? when I try to dhclient my card it tries to connect to dhcp server then does dhcp discovery but fails. I have a d-link dwl-g120 card
<Lord_Nightmare> when compiling the kernel from the ubuntu sources with pnp-bios enabled it gives all sorts of weird errors about incorrect pnp bios formatting and stuff, and installing the alsa opl3sa2 soundcard modules fail regardless of whether isapnp=1 or 0
<crazy_bus> juano, I did as you said and it came up with no errors.
<jmiller565> I need help with installing a nVidia Graphics Driver. I installed  "legacy" and I followed what to do in Ubuntu help but for some reason when I try to enable it, it says i have something wrong with the nvidia kernal. Can someone please help me. BTW i'm using nVidia GeForce FX5200 128MB card
<rogue780> can someone tell me where the modprobe.conf file is located?
<juano> crazy_bus: it worked??
<SpacePuppy> !source > Lord_Nightmare
<kitche> jmiller565: hmm why you using legacy with that card?
<SpacePuppy> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<crazy_bus> Do I have to reboot to test?
<SpacePuppy> na.. that aint it
<jmiller565> what am i supposed to use then?
<SpacePuppy> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpacePuppy> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kitche> jmiller565: legacy is for geforce 1 and down
<juano> no, no if you could login X interface with gnome in noral mode then its fixed now crazy_bus
<Lord_Nightmare> SpacePuppy: i used the ubuntu-supplied copy of the kernel source
<kitche> jmiller565: soon to be geforce 2 also
<jmiller565> kitche: what do I use now
<SpacePuppy> Lord_Nightmare: really your question are out of context for this chan.
<kitche> jmiller565: you should just use the nvidia-glx driver not the legacy one
<crazy_bus> For some reason logging out freezes my computer alot of the time, so Im hesatant to do it
<jmiller565> Kitche:ok thanx a lot kitche
<juano> you could try doing: init 3 in the console as root and then init 5
<juano> crazy_bus:
<Lord_Nightmare> SpacePuppy: that and alsa are the only core things i have compiled from source, everything else is binaries grabbed using apt-get and/or dselect
<juano> crazy_bus: this refreshes X interface
<rogue780> can someone tell me where the modprobe.conf file is located?
<kyncani> rogue780: man modprobe.conf
<kitche> rogue780: /etc
<vladi> will the new stable nvidia driver be in the repositories soon?
<Lord_Nightmare> SpacePuppy: well what i said about the self-compiled kernel was just explaining the REASON i had compiled the kernel myself
<mwe> rogue780: usually /etc/modprobe.d/* is used instead
<rogue780> does ubuntu automatically make the modprobe.conf file? 'cause it ain't there
<crazy_bus> I reboot, and try and log into gnome now.
<vladi> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html shows version 1.0-9746 is the latest stable version
<mwe> rogue780: usually /etc/modprobe.d/* is used instead
<juano> crazy_bus: ok
<rogue780> mwe: roger
<kitche> vladi: it won't unless there is a security reason for the new driver
<kitche> !nvidia9|vladi
<ubotu> vladi: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<mwe> rogue780: I think modprobe.conf will be used as well if you create it though
<vladi> awesome cheers
<mwe> rogue780: what do you need to do?
<rogue780> I am trying to set Lirc up
<pchapman> is it possible to use a new ipod from ubuntu without first initializing it w/ windows?
<rogue780> the wiki's instructions don't work
<gary> how do i add repositories to apt?
<Lord_Nightmare> ...heh. and after i compiled my own kernel I no longer had problems with random system hangs caused by xinerama and viewport movement.
<mwe> rogue780: if it refers to modprobe.conf it's outdated
<gary> how do i add repositories to apt?
<rogue780> mwe: I'm basing that off of a tutorial for fedora that I got to work before when I was using fedora for mythtv
<Storkme> how can i get another mouse button to show up in ubuntu?
<haxality> how do I turn off GNOME tooltips?
<magic_ninja> is there a good nfo file viewer for linux
<Curs0r|BAM> please someone must know where i can find an ics tutorial
<gary> Storkme: it should show up if your mouse is detected properly...maybe you need a different driver?
<mwe> rogue780: you can just create modprobe.conf I believe. or create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ they should work the same
<haxality> magic_ninja: try "cat filename | less" in a terminal
<rogue780> mwe: thanks
<magic_ninja> i mean for nfo files
<mkaster> can someone help me with my wireless card? when I try to dhclient my card it tries to connect to dhcp server then does dhcp discovery but fails. I have a d-link dwl-g120 card... PLEASE HELP
<haxality> I always thought nfo files were just renamed .txt files
<vladi> gary: you can just add the extra lines into /etc/apt/sources.list
<haxality> shows how much I know, I guess
<gary> thanks vladi
<juano> haxality: try this
<juano> http://threebit.net/mail-archive/fedora-list/msg00267.html
<kitche> haxality: they can be but in reality nfo is windows system information
<juano> haxality: http://threebit.net/mail-archive/fedora-list/msg00267.html
<crazy_bus> juano, after trying to log into gnome I found it still does the same thing and freezes on '' window manager"
<juano> crazy_bus: mm... no luck.., lets check out what else it could be
<haxality> worked perfectly, juano!
<haxality> thanks a lot :)
<juano> haxality:  good :)
<Storkme> gary, the problem is, one of the mouse buttonrs doesn't work in quake 4
<Curs0r|BAM> where can i find an internet connection sharing tutorial?
<flugheim> anyone who have managed to get the output of exaile in the personal message in amsn?
<gary> Storkme: sorry i can't be of much help...
<jmiller565> kitche: i did the same to the other driver that i just installed. I tried to enaby it but this is what happened                                                      Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<jmiller565> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<jmiller565> what do i do now?
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: it's very easy in linux. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Curs0r|BAM> and what does that command do?
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: enable internet connection sharing
<magic_ninja> where are local icons stored?
<jmiller565>  i did the same to the other driver that i just installed. I tried to enaby it but this is what happened lll   Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: then set the host as gateway
<juano> crazy_bus: im checkin.. ill try to come with something up
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: on the machine you want to have access to the internet
<kitche> jmiller565: might want to read ubuntuforums on that since I even have trouble with that
<Curs0r|BAM> this machine is supposed to provide the access
<pinworm> hello!!!!!!
<jmiller565> ok thanks again
<pinworm> marry xmas
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: yes. you still need to set a gateway on the other machine
<kitche> jmiller565: it seems to be how the package is made sometimes it works for me and other times it makes X puke
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: it needs to know how to connect to the internet
<Curs0r|BAM> i have 1 device set up to get a dhcp address, the other is off right now because when i set it to a static ip my connection shuts off
<pinworm> guys i have an issue with fglrx
<pinworm> ive been scouring the forums but i havent found a solution
<magic_ninja> how do i set up a loopback drive?
<magic_ninja> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
* Stormx2 goes and plays wii
<Curs0r|BAM> mwe, i seriously need a lot more info than that
<pinworm> if someone can help me out getting direct rendering working with fglrx drivers pm me plz
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: installing a dhcp server is a bit more involved and not necessary. you can use a static ip instead. just set your linux host as gateway on the other machine and give an ip on the same subnet
<mc__> pinworm: that question was not smart...
<Curs0r|BAM> so eth0 is my cable modem, eth1 is 192.168.0.1
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: all right if it doesn't make sense you should probably find a howto or something ;)
<pinworm> do u think u can help me
<Curs0r|BAM> mwe, that's what i was asking was for a howto
<pinworm> i cant seem to get rid of mesa drivers
<gary> Curs0r | BAM: can you connect to your router? (i.e. type 192.168.0.0 in your browser)
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: and I thouhgt I could get about just telling you how to do it ;)
<Curs0r|BAM> i don't have a router that's the entire point
<gary> ooo lol :$ sorry
<Curs0r|BAM> mwe, i need the whole story though
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: yeah
<mwe> Curs0r|BAM: I found this for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Curs0r|BAM> hehe i was already reading it
<Stormx2> Which is more secure, WEP or WPA?
<tsukoharu> any1 know how i can view my cds?
<con-man> how set i set file associations? I want VLC to be the default player for video files
<vladi> WPA
<vladi> WEP is pretty much useless
<Stormx2> Okay.
<Stormx2> Haha
<Stormx2> Okay
<tsukoharu> i never was able to view the file contents...
<tsukoharu> of cds i burn
<vladi> also if you use WPA with a preshared key (WPA-PSK), go to a site and have it generate a random 20-character key for you
<mlk> wireless question: is there a way to connect to a hidden SSID using some kind of KDE wireless tools etc.?
<vladi> there is no point to "hiding" your SSID
<Matthe1> hi all. I've been playing around with linux live cds and have been trying to get my usb wifi adapter to work, but with no luck
<vladi> the SSID is always sent in the clear by the client when a client connects, so anyone listening will still hear it
<vladi> also, anyone listening can pick up the MAC address of any clients connected, and use a deauth attack to make the clients reconnect, forcing an SSID transmission
<vladi> (since MACs are always sent in the clear)
<mlk> vladi: thats not what i asked.
<Matthe1> it's a yd1201 based usb dongle
<Matthe1> zd not yd
<magic_ninja> is there good cd image conversion software under linux out there?
<magic_ninja> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<Curs0r|BAM> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<magic_ninja> is there a good conversion software
<magic_ninja> i was wanting apt-get package name
<xbrc> can someone help me here when I tried to mount my win32(ntfs) drive with the steps provided on ubuntu website.. I clicked on the drive and get this msg "only root can mount /dev/sda5 on /media/win32"
<IndyGunFreak> magic_ninja, what distro are you using?
<xbrc> so does that mean I need to sign in as root? if so how?
<tsukoharu> any1 know the dir of my cd drive
<tsukoharu> >
<tsukoharu> how to find it?
<magic_ninja> ubuntu
<Who_> I am getting really, really hard crashes - no SYSREQ or NUM Lock. Only when reading from one particular disk. I want to isolate whether the problem is the disk or the drivers for the SATA controller. I only have one SATA disk. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> magic_ninja, what are you trying to do again, why do you need conversion software
<magic_ninja> IndyGunFreak: to convert a bin/cue to iso so i can mount it, unless i can just mount the cue file as a loopback filesystem
<IndyGunFreak> i see, nevermind, thought you were asking something else.
<tsukoharu> any1 know the dir of my cd drive??
<magic_ninja> IndyGunFreak: and yes i need to preserve copyright protection (installing diablo II under cedega, i lost the cd's but have the cases, so i d/led the cds off the net)
<Who_> tsukoharu: have a look in /media and see what looks likely.
<Who_> tsukoharu - it could well be /media/cdrom
<fisheye> i did it!!! thank you guys!!
<Matthe1> running ubuntu 6.10 live cd> is it normal that there is no /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware in filesystem
<fisheye> i'll post the awnser to my problem on the forum
<Curs0r|BAM> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<LiquidNerd> I'm trying to get my quickcam pro 4000 to work... is there an apt-get'able solution for it?
<fisheye> yeah
<cafuego_> curs0r: tip: be root
<Eldanen> Is this line correct, if / is in /dev/sda3:  kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.20-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<tsukoharu> i cant find /media
<xbrc> if they wanted people to use this crap they should have made it like windows... :( im soo frustrated
<wizard> Hey all.  I just got an HP Officejet 5610 for Christmas.  It prints fine, but Xsane doesn't detect it as a scanner.  I also don't know how to set it up as a fax in openoffice.  After I follow the fax config settings, it asks for a command line to communicate with my device.  I don't know where to find/learn this...  Any help is appreciated.
<Matthe1> tsukoharu: go to filesystem, should be there
<tsukoharu> im in the parent dir
<tsukoharu> nothing here xD
<wizard> xbrc if you want to use crap, go back to windows.  Else, stick with it xD
<tsukoharu> cept a bunch of folders i dont think i should mess with
<Who_> xbrc: the whole signing in as root thijng is _very_ good for security :)
<vladi> lol @ xbrc
<LiquidNerd> I'm trying to get my quickcam pro 4000 to work... is there an apt-get'able solution for it?
<xbrc> Who_: well do i need to sign in as root to config this stuff.. when I tried to mount my ntfs drive i get this "only root can mount /dev/sda5 on /media/win32"
<vladi> xbrc: windows is (finally) moving in the same direction in regards to privilege separation
<Who_> xbrc: I missed the original question - if you're trying to mount devices, then yes - you do have to be root - but you can gain root privelidges for a single command by putting 'sudo' before it, like 'sudo gedit <some file>'
<paLindr0me> hi
<paLindr0me> i need help
<xbrc> yeah i did everything that file says and it still hasnt worked
<xbrc> sudo was before everything
<xbrc> i copied and pasted and did everything this website says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<Who_> so xbrc: all you probably need to do is push the upwards cursor at the terminal (should recall last command) push home to go to the beginning of the line and add 'sudo ' to make it 'sudo mount <a load of args I don't know :)>'
<paLindr0me> can some one help me ?
<xbrc> yeah on that site sudo is before everything you type.
<Who_> xbrc: I gotta go, really sorry - it's family christmas time :) go with using sudo before the mount command - good luck!!
<Intelligitimate> The Live CD doesn't boot Ubuntu for an IBM Think Pad T22. I need some help.
<xbrc> yeah i did, but merry xmas
<wastrel> paLindr0me:  can't help if we don't know the prob ;] 
<Who_> xbrc: sorry - trust me, stick with Linux for a while and you won't look back :)
<vladi> xbrc: you just want to mount your ntfs drive right? and your ntfs drive is on sda5?
<xbrc> yes
<xbrc> that is the whole drive..
<xbrc> i was dedicated to my media/msuic
<vladi> ok
<vladi> you got a terminal open right?
<xbrc> it is in ntfs format
<xbrc> yes.
<vladi> ok
<vladi> cd /mnt
<vladi> sudo mkdir windows
<vladi> sudo mount /dev/sda5 windows
<vladi> this should mount your drive in /mnt/windows but you wont be able to write to it, only read from it, as root
<hanasaki> anyway to get flash 9? java 6? on edgy?
<wastrel> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<vladi> so to see its contents, you would so 'sudo ls windows' (in the /mnt directory)
<Intelligitimate> Does the Live CD boot correctly for an IBM ThinkPad T22?
<wastrel> dunno from java
<paLindr0me> vladi : can u help me? i cant compile...it says gcc not found
<wizard> Hey all.  I just got an HP Officejet 5610 for Christmas.  It prints fine, but Xsane doesn't detect it as a scanner.  I also don't know how to set it up as a fax in openoffice.  After I follow the fax config settings, it asks for a command line to communicate with my device.  I don't know where to find/learn this...  Any help is appreciated.
<IndyGunFreak> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> brb
<vox754> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wastrel> !gcc | paLindr0me
<ubotu> paLindr0me: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<curs0r> wewtypantys! it works great!
<magic_ninja> IndyGunFreak: how about that coversion software?
<IndyGunFreak> i told you i misunderstood what you were saying, i don't know.
<paLindr0me> i dont have working internet connection cos i use pppoe i need to compile that,is ubuntu 6.06 support pppoe?
<TheSilentWarrior> hey guys, anyone has a wireless connection using RT73 driver for usb conceptronic adapter ? need help installing it (i am noob xD)
<vox754> paLindr0me, of course it is supported, you just have to be more specific in your actions
<paLindr0me> how do i create pppoe connection,im using wireless
<vladi> xbrc: did that work?
<magic_ninja> anyone know some good bin to iso conversion software or how to mount a bin/cue file type
<wastrel> pppoe over wireless?
<paLindr0me> yes
<paLindr0me> ...
<wastrel> pppoeow
<vox754> paLindr0me,  now, that is your problem, PPPoE is easy, but setting a wireless card is troublesome
<xbrc> yeah it listed the content.. but how to do make it so I can click on the files?
<paLindr0me> i set up my card
<paLindr0me> and its working fine
<magic_ninja> IndyGunFreak: ok ty anyway
<jarrod10> .join gentoo
<magic_ninja> IndyGunFreak: there are a lot of lines going through this chan though :-)
<Slart> magic_ninja: bchunk.. it's in the repos
<TheSilentWarrior> hey guys, anyone has a wireless connection using RT73 driver for usb conceptronic adapter ? need help installing it (i am noob xD)
<IndyGunFreak> i understand, no prob.
<vladi> xbrc: yea this will only let you copy the files from the drive to another drive, not much else
<vladi> xbrc: i havnt really messed around with the 3g drivers so cant help much there
<Slart> magic_ninja: I tried it on some binc/cue files from windows games.. worked fine.. simple command line execution
<xbrc> vladi: yeah i followed these instructions to create a drive to access the main drive and it is not working :(
<curs0r> any reason why a cheapie usb digital cam wouldn't work with linux?
<Robby> hi
<vladi> xbrc: did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to add in the new repos?
<haxality> hello again, I was wondering if it's possible to set the default icon size to 75% in nautilus
<xbrc> vladi: yeah i went through the whole thing here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<Intelligitimate> I really need help. I can't get the Ubuntu live CD to load correctly on my IMB ThinkPad T22. It gets all the way to making the Login sound, but then doesn't go any further.
<Intelligitimate> What do I need to do?
<wastrel> login sound you mean gnome starts up?
<xbrc> vladi: the only part I couldn't figure out was that it said to change the drive from whatever to this /dev/<your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 but my drive wasnt listed on there.. so I added the line with the new mounting point.
<Intelligitimate> But I don't see anything, wastrel.
<Intelligitimate> It makes the startup sound though.
<wastrel> can you do ctrl-alt-f1 to get a shell prompt?
<Robby> What is the best package when I want to see  Macromedia Flash in Firefox?  There are many... and I am not sure what version of Flash I get.... here is the URL::               http://pastebin.com/844913
<apokryphos> Robby: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<vladi> xbrc: can you open up fstab and paste the entry here?
<Intelligitimate> Possibly. I'll try that in a minute.
<Intelligitimate> But then what?
<xbrc> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<xbrc> #
<xbrc> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<xbrc> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<xbrc> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<xbrc> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<xbrc> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<xbrc> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<xbrc> /dev/sda5  /media/win32 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Intelligitimate> Use pastebin!
<Nontitle> lol
<kitche> vladi: why did you tell him to do that?
<Intelligitimate> Naughty xbrc!
<kitche> Intelligitimate: actually it was vladi
<vladi> kitche: i told him to paste the entry
<Nontitle> oh well... it works for now
<vladi> not the whole file
<waterpear> yes
<Robby> apokryphos, already looked there
<xbrc> sorry.. didnt mean to paste that if i wasnt suppose to
<Robby> and I did something wrong some days ago
<Robby> so I wanna make sure
<vladi> ok, xbrc, have you created the folder /media/win32 ?
<xbrc> vladi: yeah
<waterpear> and are you sure is's sda5
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: then you'd know what to do
<magic_ninja> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Nontitle> chances are its sda1
<xbrc> yeah i listed the drive like it said to do
<haboy_> what media in ubuntu that supports a ogm? whats ogm? is it a video?
<paLindr0me> can some one please tell me how do i create PPPoE....? what shoud i tipe ?
<xbrc> when i did what vladi told me earlier it listed the files.. so the drive is right
<waterpear> haboy_, ogm is an ogg encoded movie
<Nontitle> waterpear: OGG Theora?
<haboy_> waterpear: so its just another format for a video file
<haboy_> ogm!
<vladi> xbrc: so you rebooted, and when you type ls /media/win32 it doenst list anything?
<haboy_> !ogm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xbrc> right
<vladi> hrm
<paLindr0me> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<isede> i installed ruby_gems , but my prgrams do not see the gem libraries (standard ryby libs are visible al right) what ENV variable should i set and how?
<sam> Can someone here help me out with my sound it plays the mp3 well it looks like its playing but no sound what can I do?
<vladi> ok try this 'sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/win32/ -t ntfs-3g
<vladi> without the '
<vladi> heh
<waterpear> haboy_, chances are that mplayer can play it
<haxality> can I change the default view in nautilus to be 75%?
<sam> i've updated my sources, did an upgrade, I dunno what else to do
<sam> in alsamixer nothing is muted
<haboy_> waterpear: and it plays a subtitles right? please tell me what you know about ogm
<waterpear> i already did except for the fact that ogg movies are ususally theora compressed
<waterpear> i *think* it has subtitles though
<xbrc> vladi: restarting i guess to see if that helped?
<sam> Anyone know how to get the sound working>
<sam> ?
<vladi> xbrc: did you try the command?
<finn_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<haboy_> waterpear: thanks
<finn_> !xcdroast
<vladi> xbrc: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/win32/ -t ntfs-3g
<ubotu> xcdroast: X based CD-writer software. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.98+0alpha15-7 (edgy), package size 1803 kB, installed size 4632 kB
<xbrc> vladi: yeah.. was it suppose to do something?
<vladi> xbrc:  yea heh, what output did you get?
<finn_> what do I need to do to burn DVDs with xcdroast?
<xbrc> vladi: nothing.. when i typed in terminal it didn't say anything
<xbrc> vladi: just went to next line like I could type something else
<Nontitle> !theora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vladi> xbrc: ok, now try sudo ls /media/win32
<Nontitle> agh
<sam> sigh several hours down the tubes
<kdegel> happy winter solstice all you heathens
<xbrc> not doing anything
<sam> can someone please help?
<Intelligitimate> Ok, I got it to load the Live CD in Safe Graphics mode. Can I use the Live CD to access the contents of my hard drive? I need to alter a file on a Windows.
<vladi> xbrc: im out of ideas heh. try posting on the ubuntu forums maybe
<avuton> How can I disable 'suspend' but not hibernate?
<vox754> sam, hardware, laptop or PC. Check your speakers' plugs
<xbrc> vladi: thanks for trying :)
<vox754> sam, never had any errors before? Or just once?
<sam> vox754: its an laptop i know the sound works it use to have windows on it
<sam> vox754: i just installed ubuntu like 20mins ago
<sam> vox754: i installed the codecs and did the updates still working through xmms tryin to play an mp3 file
<magic_ninja> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam> I dont get no errors
<sam> there is no sound
<sam> and the volume is up
<vox754> sam, well laptops are tricky
<sam> :(
<sam> so its gonna be hard to get the sound to wor?
<sam> work*
<vox754> systems, preferences, sounds, check there for devices to use
<sam> there is
<vox754> test it and !Enter > sam
<CheyenneD> Is Ubuntu compatable with a IBM Thinkpad?
<sam> vox754: the sound does not work
<wastrel> CheyenneD:  http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<vox754> sure, CheyenneD, *sometimes*
<sam> vox754: it wont play anything
<Intelligitimate> Ok, I got it to load the Live CD in Safe Graphics mode. Can I use the Live CD to access the contents of my hard drive? I need to alter a file on a Windows.
<CheyenneD> How does one install Samba?
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TheSilentWarrior> hey guys, anyone has a wireless connection using RT73 driver for usb conceptronic adapter ? need help installing it (i am noob xD)
<sam> vox754: what else can I do?
<vox754> sam, what is your "default sound card", what other options you see?
<sam> HDA ATI SB
<sam> there are no other options
<isede> !rubygems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubygems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<remaxim> re
<chris__> hello
<remaxim> hello
<remaxim> sorry, wrong channel
<theflyingfool> are there any other free wine like programs
<sam> vox754: any ideas?
<mc__> theflyingfool: nope
<vox754> sam, open a terminal, "sudo lshw -businfo" look for "multimedia"
<hypetech> everything is free...for a price :)
<CheyenneD> I meant that i need Samba to connect to a windows and linux machines
<kdegel> http://www.sanitarium.net/hm-xmas.mp3
<dm> Synic are you out there
<hypetech> CheyenneD: have you tried smb:///<ipaddress> in konqueror?
<sam> pci@00:14.2             multimedia  ATI Technologies Inc
<sam> vox754: thats what i got
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert ogg 2 mp3 ??
<bruenig> hmmm, the topic appears to endorse an unsustainable policy, that of recognizing religious holidays. If it doesn't recognize all it is discriminatory
<merda> AH
<merda> quanto baiano
<merda> deploravel
<merda> seus bostas
<KnowledgEngi> i need to convert ogg files and put it in a usbKey mp3 player
<merda> nos somos pretos
<merda> bandiudos
<merda> vida loka hehe
<hypetech> bruenig: that's why it says 'happy' instead of 'merry'
<vox754> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<merda> vamo brinda o dia de hoje porque amanha so pertence a deus heheheh
<bosta> muito dpeloravel
<wend> anyone have any experience with configuring exim4 to support multiple domains?
<bruenig> hypetech, what? that doesn't any sense
<bosta> vida loka na historia
<merda> heheheheh
<bosta> passa o dinheiro
<merda> EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE
<hypetech> bruenig: exactly
<merda> tudo anta
<bosta> passem o dinehiro
<gwark> having trouble installing flash player for firefox ... is there a trick to it ?
<merda> que giram qu esabem algo
<merda> e
<merda> de informatica
<bosta> money
<vox754> !moderator
<merda> hehehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moderator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<merda> passem o dinheiro
<merda> seus bostas
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, I know how to do it the other way
<merda> HEHEHE
<bosta> I need money
<bruenig> vox754, try !ops
<bosta> go
<bosta> go
<bosta> go
<merda> bono vox
<merda> veado
<bosta> go
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<merda> gay
<sam> vox754: now what do I do?
<merda> vox gay
<eilker> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<merda> vox gay
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c953a677.virtua.com.br]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bosta> bono vox is gay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<KnowledgEngi> bruenig, what i need to instal for convert ogg2mp3?
<bosta> GAYSSSSSSSSS
<bosta> YOU GAY
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200-210-116-163-tau.cpe.vivax.com.br]  by apokryphos
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, ogg2mp3
<bruenig> !info ogg2mp3
<ubotu> Package ogg2mp3 does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> nevermind got mixed up
<bruenig> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sam> vox754?
<KnowledgEngi> i need the oppisit
<KnowledgEngi> ogg2mp3
<bruenig> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<KnowledgEngi> !ogg2mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg2mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> sam, hold on, these brasileiros guys disturbed me
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, I am pretty sure soundkonverter will do it
<sam> oh sorry ;/
<theflyingfool> where would i find a good how to for use of wine
<KnowledgEngi> !mp3 converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 converter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KnowledgEngi> !oggnverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggnverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Matthe1> ok, I am having serious issues with mz usb wifi adapter (zd1201 based)
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me.  When I try to log into gnome it freezes on 'window manager'.  And when I log into failsafe gnome, it also freezes on 'window manager' but it also comes up with a error message saying "Unable to determin the address of the message bus"
<bruenig> !info sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.17.9-1 (edgy), package size 285 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Matthe1> !zd1201
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zd1201 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asterias> were is a ubuntu italian channel?
<vladi> crazy_bus: the same thing happened to me when i was playing around with beta nvidia drivers + beryl + dual monitors&tv-out
<apokryphos> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<apokryphos> !it | asterias
<ubotu> asterias: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kitche> asterias, #ubuntu-it
<vladi> crazy_bus: i just reinstalled kubuntu this time
<phaedrus44>  dudes...how do iget my wireless mouse werking?
<vladi> phaedrus44: my wireless mouse 'just works'
<DigitalNinja> How do I force a .deb package to install all the dependencies?
<asterias> ubotu: grazie a te
<waterpear> phaedrus44, plug it in and make sure it's charged/had good batteries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grazie a te - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSilentWarrior> hey guys, anyone has a wireless connection using RT73 driver for usb conceptronic adapter ?
<spasticteapot> Can anyone help me get an Ubuntu package?
<spasticteapot> I can't access a repository.
<apokryphos> !bot | asterias
<ubotu> asterias: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> spasticteapot, which one
<phaedrus44> oh
<vox754> !Bot > asterias
<jimmygoon> does anyone know if there is a way to do a NON-interactive password change?
<spasticteapot> maleto.homelinux.net
<spasticteapot> I'm trying to get murrine, a theme program for XFCE
<crazy_bus> Is there anyway of fixing the problem without a complete reinstall?
<RobbeZ> Is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu strictly the kde thing ?  and if so, can you swap back a kubuntu distro to a gnobuntu ?
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert a ogg file to mp3 ?
<sam> hrmm
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: kubuntu and ubuntu can both be installed quite easily at the same time
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<RobbeZ> knowledgEngi : mediacoder
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, get soundconverter
<fushidamn> I think it is called grabber to change formats
<CheyenneD> How do I install a version of VNC in Ubuntu 6.10?
<apokryphos> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Matthe1> Help with zd1201 based USB WiFi adapter required: I've got the driver install and can deregister and register it but my usb device is not recognized. Device Manager just says not recognized and I've read threads on the forums and tips and all, but nothing seems to work. Help would be greatly appreciated
<SuPeRhAm> it comes with it CheyenneD
<Matthe1> please pm me
<sam> vox754: here is a quick q are there usually sound issues in ubuntu ?
<RobbeZ> apokryphos : so they are exactly alike, but instead of starting with gnome, they start with kde ?
<vox754> sam, in a terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart". No, I don't think many people have issues with sound.
<TheSilentWarrior> hey guys, anyone has a wireless connection using RT73 driver for usb conceptronic adapter ?
<Kilzin> Hey guys, I just burned the 6.06 Ubuntu Live CD and I have problems loading X when not in Safe Graphics Mode. I'm quite new to Linux. Could anyone help?
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: pretty much.
<saxofoner> Heyyy
<jimmygoon> does anyone know if there is a way to do a NON-interactive password change?
<apokryphos> Kilzin: what's the error that you get?
<SpacePuppy> jimmygoon: you need to explain what that means.. .lol
<vox754> sam, mostly with video drivers. Since you have an ATI, maybe you should investigate on that.
<SpacePuppy> jimmygoon: or what it is that you want to do
<jimmygoon> I need to issue a command "passwd USERNAME PASSWORD" and have it changed
<sam> vox i've restarted alsa now what?
<jimmygoon> it can run as sudo if necessary
<fushidamn> check out www.greshrpms.net for more information about 'grabbers' to convert formats
<eilker> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Matthe1> or is there a way to tell ubuntu what device is plugged into the usb port?
<SpacePuppy> jimmygoon: so what have you tried that hasn't worked?
<RobbeZ> apokryphos : you wouldn't happen to know if v7 will have a graphical grub, that can be modified trough GrubEd for example ?
<Kilzin> apokryphos: When Gnome is supposed to load, I get a blue and red screen with tons of weird symbols and it says X has had problems with configuration. I've also read it involves xorg.conf but I guess you know that.
<jimmygoon> yep
<sam> vox754: tried to play the sound again still dont work
<jimmygoon> can I do some piping...?
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: I know that Kubuntu will have one; Ubuntu probably will. It should've been implemented years ago though :/
<bruenig> a blue and red screen of deat, a BARSOD
<saxofoner> bruenig: Haha
<saxofoner> I'ma barsod you, fool!
<Kilzin> BARSODs make me cry :(
<apokryphos> Kilzin: curious. I recommend doing this when it happens: <ctrl><alt><f1> and then typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and just walk through the wizard. More info here:
<apokryphos> !resolution | Kilzin
<ubotu> Kilzin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<magic_ninja> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<sam> vox754?
<vox754> sam, I don't know. ... search the forums ... look at your keyboard, press "Fn" and sound icons, do stuff, move the things, ...
<saxofoner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325250   ----Anybody know how to find tablet config properties in Ubuntu?  xorg seems to be of no use in my case...
<sam> vox754: thx winxp sounds much easier i dont wanna reck my brain tryin to fix a sound issue thanks for everything tho
<RobbeZ> apokryphos : is their a possibility to vote for the inclussion of certain packages, like VLC (easy 2 add), or Beryl (nightmare ish)
<bruenig> worth the hundreds of dollars I guess
<Kilzin> Thanks apokryphos, I,ll try it and be back
<Music_Shuffle> bruenig, to each his own ;P
<Music_Shuffle> his/her, to be PC.
<saxofoner> Heh.... I got WinXP Pro for free
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: you can post wishes in the bugtracker, but vlc won't be included by default for legal reasons, and there is already a spec to have a composite manager installed by default in feisty
<KnowledgEngi> sond converter do not convert to mp3
<yurik> anyone know where i can get opensolaris?
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: whether it will be beryl or compiz, though, hasn't been decided
<bruenig> I suppose, if you have the money might as well. I mean if I had a scratch on my car but could buff it out with a little bit of effort or pay hundreds of dollars to take it to a body shop, I guess it depends on how much money you have as to what you might do
<fushidamn> I got a copy of XP Pro for free in my last school (college) to bad the school was not free.. haha
<LameBMX> hi everyone
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: most probably it will be compiz, though
<Music_Shuffle> apokryphos, is it leaning one way so far?
<dm> synic r u here?
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh, ok.
<LameBMX> how do i keep my monitor from going to sleep after 10 minutes or sooo ... system power options didnt fix that ... !?!?!?
<apokryphos> Music_Shuffle: compiz packs have been around in universe for ages, and I believe there still aren't any beryl packages in yet.
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to tell dpkg or something else to install all the dependencies? I'm trying to install the debain version of webmin.
<RobbeZ> apokryphos : hmmz, and why can't they have both ?  I know the disc space, but as a easy extra for instance ?
<gr0k3m> can't find package vlc? do I need to add some non-standard sources?
<apokryphos> Music_Shuffle: also, during open week I saw a couple of devs saying they'd prefer to go down the compiz route.
<idlemind> in your monitors controls maybe?
<apokryphos> RobbeZ: because only one can be default
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah I don't think there are without following all the install guides for Beryl.  Although I love it much. xD
<RobbeZ> apokryphos: :-)
<apokryphos> there might be the other one available in universe, but can't really say yet.
<bruenig> LameBMX, on xfce, it is attached to the screensaver settings, so maybe that is the case for gnome too
<fushidamn> I do not see why you cannot have both installed, only one can be default but that does not mean you cannot start the other one
<kitche> beryl is not in universe, but beryl-project has their own repo
<PORDO> woah!  i changed my sources.list, and now i'm back to the old Xscreensaver, instead of the modern edgy thing with my picture in it.
<gr0k3m> 'apt-get install vlc' should just work right?
<yurik> anyone know where i can get opensolaris?
<PORDO> ugg...where is like an "official" sources.list?
<fushidamn> I still have both versions of firefox 1.5/2.0 installed and I was having to use 1.5 for realplayer till I figured out how to import the plugins correctly
<apokryphos> fushidamn: because we don't want a load of window managers all over the place. It will already include metacity and a composite manager
<LameBMX> worth a shot .. i think its an apci issue myself cuz gentoo n vector both did it also
<kitche> yurik: that is offtopic but try sun's website
<bruenig> vector is ugly
<yurik> k thanks
<fushidamn> yurik, yeah, go to sun's sight, that is where I got my copy
<astroboy> #ekiga
<saxofoner> anybody know how to config a tablet?
<Intangir> hey guys, how can i play a DVD on linux?
<fushidamn> you have to register, give em so info and email address so that can spam you, but the OS is free and the spam is somewhat relevent to its use
<vox754> gr0k3m, yes, they are in universe, multiverse
<Intangir> totem says it cant handle it
<PORDO> Intangir you can try gmplayer, or gxine...
<PORDO> stuff like that.
<fushidamn> yea, intangir, so into synaptic and add universe and multiverse and then you can get the codecs
<fushidamn> I just did that earlier
<jimmygoon> Can you do something on the command line to pass a script arguments that will fill in input slots?
<fushidamn> you need xine for totem
<Matthe1> so is anyone able to help me or not?
<Intangir> PORDO: i got mplayer
<Intangir> but it doesnt seem to be .. right
<vox754> !seen sam
<ubotu> I last saw sam (n=sam@always.gotpot.org) 4m 56s ago, quiting: "Lost terminal"
<CheyenneD> How do i connect to my OS X Mac?
<Intangir> hrm i opened up the vobs directly
<Intangir> that seems to work
<fushidamn> intangir, yeah I have mplayer installed but I was getting an alsta, cannot perform simple operation thing, so I just got xine for totem and it works
<juano> any one encountered a Warning: .dmrc file should have 644 permissions .. etc. etc at login in gnome ??
<CheyenneD> How do i connect to my OS X Mac?
<Intangir> im playing the vobs directly..
<eilker> my debian sees windows clients directly-automatically , but my kubuntu doesnt...why ?
<vox754> juano, no
<CheyenneD> '
<Intangir> i dont have dvd control but .. i guess they are all here
<juano> i tried chmod 644 /home/juano/.dmrc as root no luck
<PORDO> i don't understand what automatix does that aptitude doesn't already do.
<gr0k3m> vox754, cheers
<PORDO> or that apt-get doesn't already do.
<fushidamn> intangir, you need the codecs to play mpegs and what not
<Intangir> i got all the codecs
<vox754> gr0k3m, what? It Worked?
<Intangir> but nothing seems to know how to open this up with the dvd's menu and all..
<fushidamn> so what error are you getting?
<Nontitle> eilker: you should describe it a little more than that
<yurik> cheyenneD what os are you connecting with?
<Intangir> how exactly am i supposed to open it on gmplayer?
<CheyenneD> 6.10
<Intangir> i dont get an error, i just have nothing to open
<Intangir> oh totem said something
<yurik> mac os 6.10?
<fushidamn> if nothing else, right click and pick the player you want to play the video/movie
<Intangir> but iforgot what, i never use totem though i use mplayer for just about everything else
<Intangir> k let me try that brb
<juano> any one encountered a Warning: .dmrc file should have 644 permissions .. etc. etc at login in gnome ??
<h0ndaracer2> hey how can i tell if a Dynex 2-Port USB 2.0 PCMCIA Notebook Card is compatible with ubuntu
<CheyenneD> no ubuntu 6.10 to a mac x
<eilker> Nontitle: i just installed debian, it got all network, even windows clients too...but in ubuntu i dont have it,  i need to carry a big file from windows machine to kubuntu machine...
<Intangir> right clciking the DVD only allows me to open/browse folder
<Intangir> which both open the directory
<yurik> i know how to do mac to ubuntu slight
<yurik> pm me cheyenneD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Erb> When I right-click a document in File Browser and select 'Open With', it has two instances of GVim. How do I remove one of them?
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert a ogg file to mp3 ?
<fushidamn> ok, your playing a dvd, not a video you have one your computer....ignore former comment
<Nontitle> hmm... well i'm not sure what could be causing it
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, I will tell you this one more time, sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, it is a nice gui app, very simple to use
<TheSilentWarrior> hi, you know that ubuntu font, purisa (looks like hand write), how can i get it for other OS, like windows for example ?
<KnowledgEngi> soundconverter do not consent me to convert to mp3
<vox754> Somebody (sam) was asking how to set up the sound system and I screwed up badly. So, I have found this page to troubleshoot sound cards and their drivers http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Intangir> says i need avisynth now
<KnowledgEngi> becoue mp3 option is unabled
<KnowledgEngi> disabled
<fushidamn> here give me a moment for me to try it
<KnowledgEngi> and i cannot unable it
<bruenig> KnowledgEngi, well you need to have installed mp3 support
<yurik> cheyenneD its telling me i'm unregistered
<bruenig> !restricted | KnowledgEngi
<ubotu> KnowledgEngi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<astroboy> Hi, I've had Ekiga working before but with Ubuntu Edgy Eft during config I get Error Msg: "Impossible to open the selected audio device (Ensoniq Audio PCI) for playing. Please check that your audio setup, the permissions and that the device is not busy." lspci gives me "00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 08)
<astroboy>  " What am I missing here ?
<Intangir> ok when i try to play the dvd in gmplayer it complains i need avisynth.dll
<saxofoner> KnowledgEngi: Does "unabled" mean enabled or disabled?
<juano> nevermind people, solution was chmod 755 ~ as root
<bruenig> saxofoner, context
<gr0k3m> vox754, yeah, I thought I had universe enabled but I only had it enabled for edgy backports not just straight 'edgy'
<gr0k3m> ta
<saxofoner> bruenig: (20:51:20) KnowledgEngi: and i cannot unable it
<bruenig> saxofoner, yes I know
<bruenig> saxofoner, it contradicts
<fushidamn> oh yeah, you need the corresponding css dll or whatnot
<bruenig> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vox754> gr0k3m, good. I like VLC, it is smooth. Although I haven't tested thoroughly
<fushidamn> your trying to play an encrypted dvd, that is the problem and why the player is freaking out
<Intangir> thx
<fushidamn> yeah, what ubotu said
<infidel> anyone using their ir port with ubuntu?
<saxofoner> ubotu is my homeboy!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my homeboy! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<saxofoner> ROFL
<CheyenneD> LOL
<bruenig> hmm
<fushidamn> I forget there are bots in here
<gr0k3m> vox754, vlc rules, is there a better movieplayer?
<saxofoner> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> Intangir, try different players. I couldn't use gxine, nor totem, but mplayer and vlc work great
<bruenig> totem
<hope13> um
<PORDO> can i remove KDE and still run Qt apps?
<hope13> what linux program open .mkv?
<vox754> gr0k3m, many guys suggest "mplayer" or "gmplayer"
<waterpear> PORDO, sort of
<waterpear> if you get rid of kdelibs, no
<saxofoner> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<saxofoner> wow
<PORDO> can someone give me a nice, stable, official sources.list?
<saxofoner> Sorry, I'll stop playing w/ the bots now
<PORDO> i can't fine one to save my life.
<fushidamn> there seems to be a lot of support for mplayer so that is why a lot of people suggest it, so I guess
<hope13> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saxofoner> PORDO:  hold on a sec...
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if the evolution junk filter is as good as the one in thunderbird
<bruenig> PORDO, what are you running edgy or dapper
<gr0k3m> vox754, mplayer is pretty cool... used by XboxMediaCenter which is excellent
<saxofoner> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  PORDO
<hope13> what's the command to dl mplayer?
<hope13> sudo get-apt mplayer?
<vox754> hope13, yes
<bruenig> hope13, sudo apt-get install mplayuer
<MybMybMybMyb> mplayer is used by Xbox Media Center??? that thing is sweeeet!
<hope13> oh
<bruenig> mplayer*
<waterpear> it's sudo apt-get install mplayer
<hope13> thx
<Kilzin> Hello people, I'm trying Ubuntu on the Live CD and I have a little problem. When I launch in Safe Graphics Mode, all goes fine. The problem is when I load in normal mode. X fails to load with the error "No screen found". My videocard is an MSI NX7600GS and I have two screens plugged on it (I use dual screens on Windows). Does anyone have an idea of what could be causing the problem?
<waterpear> though you can replace apt-get with aptitude and it'll do almost the same thing
<Intelligitimate> I am trying to create a Linux parition on an IMB T22. The Windows partition is messed up and I don't have the XP CD to fix, so I decided to try installing Ubuntu. I keep getting a "failed to create enough space for installation" error, probably because the Windows partition is fragmented. I can't boot into Windows to defrag it. I need some solutions.
<PORDO> edgy
<PORDO> bruenig
<saxofoner> PORDO: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<hope13> Kilzin: maybe your video card is not supported >,> or something
<Intangir> i installed libdvdcss and it still wont work
<bruenig> PORDO, here is a pretty good sources.list with pretty much all the repos. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38828/
<PORDO> some change i just made caused my screen saver to revert to Xscreensaver, without the photo and the nice modern look.
<bruenig> all the official repos*
<Kilzin> hope13: Does that mean I have to change video cards?
<hope13> kilzin: i mean maybe ubuntu doesn't support your video card
<avuton> How do I change my default application in ubuntu when I put in an audio cd?
<bruenig> Intangir, try this, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Kilzin> hope13: Exactly, that means if I want ubuntu to work on my comp, I have to change videocards?
<yurik> how do i register
<bruenig> Intangir, also, sudo apt-get install totem-xine if you haven't already. Then try opening in totem
<hope13> Intelligitimate: I think you suppose to re-install window and force it to partition it in two drive; 1 for window the other for linux
<PORDO> what is beryl?
<yurik> i keep typing /msg nickserv ... and nothing seems to be working
<vox754> Kilzin, if you really want to install Ubuntu, give it a try with just one monitor; then you might be able to solve your problem by reconfiguring X.
<Intelligitimate> I don't have the CD to reinstall, hope13.
<bruenig> Intangir, don't do the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<bruenig> Intangir, I don't know what I was thinking, it won't hurt, just unnecessary
<john_> Hello
<Kilzin> vox754: Would the graphic interface load if I unplugged one screen?
<PORDO> woah..it's a window manager? no way.
<kcinna> i'm having trouble playing wmv videos. VLC will play the audio but not the video
* jengc0il need help
<vox754> Kilzin, sure, try it first with the Live CD
<jengc0il> nothlit:
<hope13> Intelligitimate: then it won't work I think; Your Window  format your harddrive as NTFS or whatever and linux uses something else; that's probably why my linux for dummies advise to use window to partition first;
<john_> Hey, why everytime i put my wificard to master it gives an error
* jengc0il just try to upgrade ubuntu from dapper to edgy
<jengc0il> nothlit:
<con-man> john_ because you touch yourself at night
<PORDO> how can i get rid of KDE but still have Qt support for apps like Twinkle?
<jengc0il> nothlit: i change dapper to edgy in source list
<PORDO> con-man hey now.
<hope13> Intelligitimate: If you don't want Window and just want Linux; you can erase your whole harddrive
<nGen> Can i do to remove XGL and Compiz of my Ubuntu?
<Intelligitimate> hope13, I think I can possibly boot up DOS from a CD, and then download a program than can defrag an NTFS from Dos, and then retry the Ubuntu partition.
<john_> thats real good help con-man
<Goldfisch> kcinna: Did you try using automatix to install the codecs?
<bruenig> nGen, #ubuntu-xgl
<con-man> its family guy
<con-man> havent you guys ever seen family guy
* bruenig has
<LameBMX> yea
<con-man> le sigh
<john_> Shaddap Mr scrooge.
<bh_> Any pointers to a Ubuntu recovery disk or iso image ? I need to recover a block
<kcinna> Goldfisch: nope, will do
<nGen> bruenig, thanks
<Fjodor> Any ideas why my combo drive won't recognise DVD's? It just gives "no medium found"
<hope13> Intelligitimate: I'mma read my linux for dummies book for a sec mm
<PORDO> that source-o-matic thing is awesome.
<bruenig> Fjodor, hardware failure is on idea that I have
<john_> So yeah, how can i fix my wifi card, It wont go to master.
<bruenig> s/on/one
<CheyenneD> How do I start the vnc server and can i use a vnc client
<john_> I wanna use my Laptop as a Access Point.
<PORDO> where do i get the gpg keys for my sourceomatic list?
<borg> anybody know a thing or two about firefox and themes where the buttons have too much extra padding around them?
<magic_ninja> if umount says device or resource busy is there a way to workaroudn it
<bh_> Does anybody have a pointer to a small recovery image ?
<bruenig> PORDO, they are in the list. They should be in comments right above the respective repository
<PORDO> oh duh, it's in the list.
<Fjodor> bruenig: Could be, but I found some entries the other day on google suggesting a kernel upgrade. Just wanted to hear if anyone knew about it
<vox754> bh_, what do you mean by that "recovery image", recovery for what?
<kcinna> Goldfisch: arg, same deal
<Goldfisch> bh_: The Live CD can be used as a recovery disk. Do you not have one? It is the same CD (since dapper) also used to install ubuntu.
<bh_> for recovery of a boot sector so that I can get grub back
<bruenig> Fjodor, maybe, I just know that my combo drive had failure where it couldn't see cds anymore, bought a new drive, works great
<bh_> if I can boot into ubuntu I should be able to reinstall grub
<CheyenneD> borg: What re you trying to do in Firefox?
<Fjodor> bruenig: Fair enough. Thing is, it's a brand new laptop
<kitche> bh_: you cna do that with the live cd
<bh_> anything small than that ?
<borg> CheyenneD, it seems like all the good compact themes in firefox before 2.0 now have too much button padding in the navigation bar in 2.0
<borg> makes them look ugly
<bh_> I've had a lot of problem with this portable and the live cd, but I didn't with networking CD
<saxofoner> Is there a good channel for wacom tablets?  heheh #wacom doesn't work...
<Goldfisch> kcinna: My list of automatix multimedia installed's include => AUD-DVD codecs, flash player, listen media manager, mplayer and ff plugin, media players, multimedia codecs, and realplayer.
<fushidamn> what is\ wacom
<CheyenneD> borg: you looking for a small theme
<borg> ya CheyenneD
<siarhei> hi all, can anyone help me with nVidia driver? Got GeForce 7300 GT PCI-E. X server crashes
<kitche> fushidamn, a touch screen or a artist pad on tablet pcs
<Intelligitimate> Bad news, I don't think I can get to DOS with XP. There is only a recovery console that comes with the XP disk.
<kcinna> Goldfisch: yeah, mine has all those listed too
<vox754> bh_, the Knoppix Live CD supports lots of hardware, maybe you could use it to install grub
<fushidamn> thanks
* Goldfisch is scratching his head....
<thehumanerror> Does anyone use SoundConverter?
<Stormx2> merry boxing day
<thehumanerror> it's one of the "extra" GNOME programs
<thehumanerror> yeh, that
<bh_> vox754 what about a small image ?
<fushidamn> intelligitimate....that works, if you can get into the recovery console
<surfbuddy> can anyone have a look at my problem pleeease ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324902
<Zell> hello world!
<Intelligitimate> I can't, fushidawn.
<hope13> intelligitimate does your window os work?
<hope13> lol
<kitche> bh_: the smallest iso you can get is probably sysrescuecd
<fushidamn> intelligitimate, but I think you said earlier that you dont have the cd
<Intelligitimate> No, hope13.
<Intelligitimate> And I don't have the disk.
<PORDO> help. gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add
<PORDO> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<hope13> Intelligitimate: are you trying to fix window?
<Zell> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fushidamn> my best suggestion is borrow a cd from somone you know...it has to be the same...pro or home as yours
<cafuego_> PORDO: you need to add a - to that coomand
<Intelligitimate> Windows doesn't work, it is fragmented so I can't partition the drive, and I don't have the CD. It won't boot in any safe mode or anything.
<cafuego_>  gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<bh_> kitche where can I get that
<bh_> ?
<Intelligitimate> Yes, hope13.
<PORDO> cafuego_ ah!
<vox754> bh_, Maybe you could set a floppy disk with grub on it and use it to repair what you want. That floppy would be a "small image"
<Intelligitimate> Or at least put something I can use (ubuntu) on the drive, hope13.
<bh_> vox754 a couple of MB is ok as well, this is a slow DSL line
<N3m0> can i use windows datafiles like music, divx, porns on kubuntu guys ?
<saxofoner> porns?
<bh_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<saxofoner> sure
<saxofoner> ...
<Zell> time to read the help
<bh_> What about that ?
<avuton> How do I change my default application in ubuntu when I put in an audio cd?
<N3m0> i'm new :p
<hope13> Intelligitimate: Do you know how your window got mess up?
<siarhei> can anyone help me out with nvidia drivers?
<Intelligitimate> No I don't, hope13.
<Zell> same here N3m0
<N3m0> well... i was on windows 20 minutes ago so i mean "real" new ^^
<hope13> Intelligitimate: You can't go to safe mode and then system restore window?
<LameBMX> N3m0, yes you can
<Goldfisch> I don't think "fragmented" is the term used for unbootable. Maybe "corrupted" is more accurate. Fragmented just means files are lining up inside contiguous sectors of disk space. Can you boot from a Live CD, mount the windows partition and recover any files?
<LameBMX> welcome N3m0
<vox754> bh_, yeah, we forgot about that. When you have a fast connection you don't care to much about downloading entire DVD images
<LameBMX> im new myself
<kitche> bh_: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Intelligitimate> How do I mount the Windows partition, Goldfisch?
<cafuego_> vox754: weeellll they still take MINUTES to download ;-)
<lasindi_office> Hi all, I'm running Xubuntu 6.06.1, and I'm trying to get a Netgear WG111v2 wireless card running. I've gone through this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365) and everything appears to work except that when I do dhclient on the card, I don't get an IP address. Any ideas?
<N3m0> Ty LameBMX
<LameBMX> N3m0,  you may want to snag vlc media player ..
<Intelligitimate> No, hope13. Nothing works like that. Not rebooting from last good boot or anything. Safe mode with command line doesn't even boot.
<Zell> Hey i'm new too lol
<Goldfisch> Do you know which physical partition windows is on? And are you using a SATA drive, or ATA?
<Nontitle> N3m0: what are porns?
<CheyenneD> How do I start the vnc server and can i use a vnc client?
<pkh> is pptp the best option to set up a vpn between ubuntu/winxp clients and an ubuntu server?
<vox754> lasindi_office, maybe is the router.
<N3m0> LameBMX i'm new also on IRC so i don't know how to answer with that red stuff of you
<Intelligitimate> I don't know, Goldfisch. It is a IBM ThinkPad T22.
<saxofoner> Intelligitimate: Whenever i access my windows part. thru ubuntu, and then boot windows, I get sasser worm symptoms.  I wouldn't reccomend it...
<cafuego_> pkh: No, but it's the easiest way.
<LameBMX> N3m0, it worked right out of the box ... goto synaptic package manager .. search for vlc .. get vlcplayer
<N3m0> Nontitle ==> Porn is a bug
<saxofoner> And no, I don't have sasser
<FeliLixTKhat> Intelligitmate... Perhaps You might find the freedos wed site useful. www.freedos.org.  If you can't boot, and do not have any system disks, you could boot DOS and try repairing your Windows partition with the tools available on their site.
<Nontitle> oh
<fushidamn> no, it is not boot from last good, it is really boot from last boot intelligitimate, that does not mean it was good
<pkh> cafuego_, that sounds like what I'm after...
<LameBMX> N3m0,  its red when you put their nick in it and in a chan like this it helps to see who is talking to who
<Intelligitimate> You can't boot DOS with XP, FeliLixTKhat. XP isn't like Windows 98, it doesn't sit on top of DOS.
<Goldfisch> Well, you can figure out the partition layout of any drive by typing: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<hope13> >,>
<CheyenneD> How do I start the vnc server and can i use a vnc client?
<lasindi_office> vox754: no, I've tried turning encryption off on the router as well, and still no luck.
<Nontitle> xp, 2000 and nt don't use dos, 95, 98 and Me do
<LameBMX> N3m0, search the wiki for ntfs-3g @ wiki.ubuntu.com
<Goldfisch> The device /dev/hda maps to the first ATA disk drive in your system. /dev/hdb is the second, and so forth. SATA drives usually go /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.
<N3m0> i'll do
<cafuego_> Nontitle: as does 3.11, wfw and 3.1
<N3m0> ty very much for the answers
<hope13> Intelligitimate: If you can't fix window xp; the Ubuntu cd can completely erase your harddrive and install Ubuntu >,>
<Nontitle> wfw?
<LameBMX> N3m0, so you can access what is on your ntfs partition (windows)
<Goldfisch> fdisk -l just dumps out the partition layout, without going into any partition edit mode.
<lasindi_office> CheyenneD: Go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop to configure vino (the VNC server)
<vox754> lasindi_office, use a static IP, maybe that'll work
<Goldfisch> Maybe ubuntu has some GUI for looking up partition information, but I know the CLI way of doing things.
<lasindi_office> vox754: afraid that doesn't work either; I'm pretty certain the issue is with my card specifically
<N3m0> LameBMW , I think it's fat32 but i'm sure 100%
<N3m0> not
<Robinator> I just wanted to installed "apache2"  and there is a package which has to be REMOVED ... this fact makes me worry.  Please look at this:  http://pastebin.com/844952
<Intelligitimate> Typing that in the command line doesn't tell me anything I can make sense of, Goldfisch. What exactly tells me whether it is ATA or SATA?
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: My thinking is also, mount the windows partition, recover what data files you want, and then consider wiping it for an ubuntu installation. Don't know what your home usage requirements are, exactly.
<vox754> lasindi_office, didn't you say it worked?
<thehumanerror> Ubuntu doesn't have a GUI tool for looking up the partition information any more, it got removed in 6.10
<lasindi_office> vox754: no, I meant that when I actually try to use the card to connect, I can't (which in this case means I can't get an IP address)
<Intelligitimate> This is not my computer, Goldfisch. The person would be willing to use Ubuntu, but he wants to recover some important files at least.
<PORDO> why is there no gstreamer vorbis for 0.10?  i can't play vorbis?!
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: SATA drives have a smaller connecting cable, compare to ATA, which uses the wide, thin ribbon cable inside the case. SATA mean Serial ATA drive. See => http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.usb-ware.com/images/7-pin-sata-cable.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.usb-ware.com/sata-cables.htm&h=185&w=200&sz=10&tbnid=rUJ5nwDX2TAOOM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsata%2Bcable&start=1&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1
<Intelligitimate> I can't get in the case of the labtop very easily, Goldfisch.
<Goldfisch> Duh, sorry, I didn't notice you were talking about laptop.
<fushidamn> Goldfisch:  I think intelligitimate was talking about how to tell the difference from the shell output, not physically
<vox754> lasindi_office, then I'm telling you, don't wait for the router to give you an address, you set it static and see the results
<thehumanerror> Intelligitimate, you could try browsing System > Device Manager and looking at the ATA controller in the computer, Device Manager might pull some information that'll help
<axelf> hihi, I kinda screwed up my ubuntu install, nothing it really working, is there an apt command I can use to reinstall everything?
<borg> does anyone know why firefox gives too much padding to it's buttons in the nagivation bar?
<vox754> PORDO, vorbis is a free codec, it should be supported by every Linux player
<borg> anyone know how i can fix that properly with userChrome.css?
<thehumanerror> you can have my userChrome.css if you like :)
<axelf> (I installed ok and has been working fine for a month I just broke it
<LameBMX> Intelligitimate, fdisk -l
<borg> yes can i have yours, thehumanerror ?
<LameBMX> will tell you all partitions ... if they are sda sda
<thehumanerror> oh yeah :)
<Intelligitimate> I did that already. I'm not sure what the shell output is supposed to tell me how I know what kind of drive it is.
<thehumanerror> I didn't think of that...
<lasindi_office> vox754: right, but I'm saying that doesn't work either; the only reason I'm mentioning the IP address is because that is normally the last step. But even if I assign it a static IP, I can't talk to the rest of the network.
<Intelligitimate> Or why that matters.
<vox754> axelf, just use again the Live CD to format everything
<LameBMX> then its sata (unless the lappy is a mac .. then its scsi
<LameBMX> and mac's dont use ide anyways
<thehumanerror> uhm, not since about 1992
<thehumanerror> as far as I know
<LameBMX> hda1 hda2 ... IDE
<hope13> How do I play .mkv files? Mplayer & VLC doesn't work .
<LameBMX> sda1 sda1 ... sata
<thehumanerror> but your advice is sound
<Intelligitimate> It says hda1.
<Goldfisch> I have a sample dumped out on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38830/. I have both an ATA drive and a SATA drive. You just need to try /dev/hda, /dev/sda, until you hit some paydirt.
<FeliLixTKhat> Intelligitimate.... besides DOS, there's DSL (Damn Small Linux) and Puppy Linux..... Both are under 50 Meg in size for the complete system.  If your Motherboard's BIOS can boot from USB these Linux systems can be loaded on a USB memory stick, or burned to a CD ROM. either way they they loop your windows file system so at least you can have access to your Windows drive.
<borg> thehumanerror, can i have your userChrome.css file?
<vox754> hope13, they should work, I've read people using them without trouble. Look under options or preferences for mplayer
<SilentDis> happy Chrismahanukwanzakah everyone :)
<mboso> anyone know how to use gtkpod to update my ipod's SysInfo file with the correct version number?
<Intelligitimate> How do I access my Windows partition?
<SilentDis> Intelligitimate, what format is it?  ntfs or fat32?
<Intelligitimate> NTFS.
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: After you find the partition, you can do something like => mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows  <= This requires you find out which partition windows is on (it may not be /dev/hda1).
<cody> Hi there, Is ther anyone that can help me with dual booting with winXP? I am faitly new to Linux.
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: Once you mount it, you can see everything underneath the tree structure of /mnt/windows.
<SilentDis> Intelligitimate, you should be able to just mount it outright.  you won't be able to write to it, but you can read from it just fine
<FeliLixTKhat> HI Cody
<Nontitle> windows is fat, linux is phat
<borg> lol
<vox754> cody, lots of good guides in the forums, wait I'll search a few
<FeliLixTKhat> Cody .... Need to have Windows XP installed first.
<cody> Hi FeliLixTKhat
<thehumanerror> Anyone use SoundConverter?
<bh_> ok I have a minimal installation disk. What do I do to get it to boot the kernel but with a different root mount point ?
<cody> got that done
<SilentDis> !mount | Intelligitimate
<ubotu> Intelligitimate: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cody> I am using the desktop CD
<SilentDis> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: Oh, and you probably need some mount point for that: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows, and you have to "sudo" the mount command itself.
<cody> and I am at the mounting section
<FeliLixTKhat> Do you have enough extra room on your dive to load an entire Linux System? .... Probably need at least 6 Gig free minimum.
<magic_ninja> brb rebooting
<SilentDis> thehumanerror, i'm installing it now and poking at it...
<cody> Yes, I have 4 partition set up, NTFS, ext3, swap, fat32
<Intelligitimate> I don't think this will help much though, because there is only one partition, and I can't write to it from Linux. I have to be able to send the data somewhere, and there is no CD-burner to store any of the data. I need to get the wireless card working so I can access my network, to send the important files to my computer from his.
<Goldfisch> I guess I'm not adapted to using all the nice gui tools to manage my system. The command line stuff tends to be more universal across distributions, and even *niix'es.
<cody> pre set up
<Intelligitimate> I am using the Live Cd at the moment.
<cody> I basically just want to make sure that I dont wipe out my NTFS partition
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: Do you have any type of flash stick or USB drive? That is another alternative. Part of it depends on how much we are talking about recovering.
<FeliLixTKhat> What Linux distirbution are you installing Cody?
<Intelligitimate> No, Goldfisch.
<SilentDis> thehumanerror, what do you need to know.  the program looks pretty straightforward :)
<vox754> cody, it won't do anything if you don't check "format"
<cody> Edgy Eft
<chrislfxp> Anyone worked with Zimbra?
<SilentDis> chrislfxp, gonna poke ubotu on that one, never herd of it.
<Stormx2> chrislfxp: What is that?
<SilentDis> !zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bh_> Can I use a minimal installion disk and the kernel off of it to boot a ubuntu installation ? if so then how would I specify that on the command line ?
<Nontitle> i'm upgrading to Edgy in about 20 minutes
<Stormx2> !info zimbra
<ubotu> Package zimbra does not exist in any distro I know
<saxofoner> Nontitle:  Turn off the update notifier...
<chrislfxp> http://www.zimbra.com/
<chrislfxp> It's a groupware / mail server software package
<Nontitle> what?
<zch`> anyone cares to help me out with my routing problem? im running pvpgn server on ubuntu box for couple of friends, they can connect and play just fine, but i am unable to create any games, and when i join a game i often cant see others typing, and there is terrible lag involved, i've read about that issue on pvpgn forums, and it appears to be problem with port forwarding (my linux box also serves as a router for my windows box) i found this script which should su
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: My Dad spotted a 2G flash stick at Best Buy last week for $40. It may be worth it to go get one. That should give you some flexibility. I have flash thumb drives many times in the past to work on systems.
<vox754> cody, I guess NTFS is for WinXP, then ext3 for / (root), a swap, and fat32 for data
<SilentDis> chrislfxp, one moment, hitting google :)
<Intelligitimate> How can I get the wireless card working?
<chrislfxp> It's not included in the repositories
<cody> I am manually preparing the mount points. I have /media/hda1, /, swap, and media/hda5
<Stormx2> zch`: I've seen you ask that before. Have you tried ubuntuforums.org?
<zch`> nope, thanks for the tip
<FeliLixTKhat> Ok... as vox754 said, as long as you don't check format. it will leave it alone.  Also, make sure that you don't choose erase entire drive, obviously that erase it all.
<cody> when I try to continue I get no root file system
<saxofoner> Nontitle: I tried to upgrade the other day, and I got fatally screwed over because the update manager interrupted the download.  Had to reinstall from scratch
<SilentDis> zimbra is, apparently, an open source server/client IM program or something?
<Nontitle> ouch
<gouki> !zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> i'm installing fresh then copying my backup files onto it
<Intelligitimate> Goldfisch: is there anyway I can get my wireless working to send the files somewhere else?
<chrislfxp> Zimbra is at http://www.zimbra.com
<Nontitle> is zimbra good?
<chrislfxp> I'll see if there is a zimbra group on IRC
<Kilzin> Hello people, I'm trying the Live CD and I have a little problem. Everything works fine in Safe Graphics Mode but the normal mode can't load X. I have an MSI NX7600GS videocard and a ViewSonic screen. Earlier, I had a second screen plugged into the Video Card and I used to get the error "No screen found". Now, when X sends the error, I get a blue and red screen on which I can't type and then the console opens. If I press Ctrl+Alt+F7 I get a black screen with
<FeliLixTKhat> My system is dual boot WIn2000 on a 12 Gig laptop drive 6 Gig for Windows on hda1 6 Gig for Linux 502 Meg for swap 4.1 for the root file system and 1.6 Gig for my Home directory.
<Nontitle> #zimbra has 6 people in it
<Nontitle> sorry, 7
<jstpaul> ?I was just talking to someone about Zimbra. He said he liked the web interface better than owa, but he said he saw performce problems when users had +2GB mailboxes
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: Not sure. Depends on the card model and all that good stuff. Whenever I shop for wireless cards, I always do a lot of homework to make sure there is documented compatability.
<SilentDis> chrislfxp, i've never herd of nor used Zimbra.  the only info I know is what is up on their website.  sorry :(
<nny> woah
<cody> FeliLixTKhat or vox754, any help with this, I am trying to go to the next step in the "prepare mount points" section and I get "no root file system" errir
<cody> error
<jengc0il> nothlit: hi
<jengc0il> how to install xwindow
<nny> holy werid annoying bug.. i just did sudo apt-get remove librsvg2-bin librsvg2-common librsvg2-dev libglitz-glx1 libglitz-glx1-dev
<nny>  and about 30 gnome packages got removed for no reason
* jengc0il need help
<jengc0il> !startx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<jengc0il> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nny> anyone wanna clairfy how to fix this ?
<Intelligitimate> Goldfisch: I have no idea what this one is. It doesn't have a name on it.
<nny> like gnome terminal got removed
<Kilzin> Noone has an idea of how to fix my problem described not so long ago?
<bsnider> nny: they were dependencies of the packages you requested to be removed
<Nontitle> nny: if you know what programs got removed, add them back, all the files needed will come back
<Nontitle> they got removed because they were needed
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: Well, either "lspci -v" or "lsusb -v" may turn up some information. Can't remember if cardbus/pcmcia reports on either of those commands.
<bsnider> nny: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nny> I dont
<jengc0il> :)
<FeliLixTKhat> Cody. If I read what you typed correctly, You need to reset the partition information.
<Nontitle> what apt-get command do you use to reinstall a package?
<vox754> cody, You need to match the " / " mount point with the ext3 partition, something like "/dev/sda3"
<nny> that seems to be the ones.. heh
<bsnider> nny: basically, you removed gnome
<fushidamn> haha....the required dependencies were found, so there were removed
<nny> so wait, why would those package's deps get removed if they are required by other programs?
<nny> lol
<Intelligitimate> It is a PCMCIA network card, Goldfisch.
<bsnider> nny: but ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that contains all of it
<cody> cox754, I have that matched up
<cody> vox754
<nny> yeah couldn't remeber the name, tried the kde version a while back and just apt-get the whole thing
<SilentDis> nny:  just reading over some of those package descriptions... you just effectivly nutered the gnome desktop to a point of non-working.  you'll need to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get it all back to functional, probably.
<LameBMX> i think pcm is susposed to list under lspci
<fushidamn> nny: no probably one program needed them gone while another needed them
<borg> thanks guys, now my firefox looks compact again, i was looking for this ---> http://userstyles.org/style/show/454
<Goldfisch> Guys, what is the command to interrogate pcmcia? I don't have a laptop in front of me check the man pages.
<LameBMX> a buddy of mine had an adapter card and it really dont have any chips on it so i think its the same bus
<jengc0il> error
<LameBMX> just a different looking connector
<vox754> cody, post a picture or something about your partition scheme. Applications -> Accessories
<nny> yeah i figured that... my fault for reflexively hitting "yes"... heh was gonna try cairo-(gnome)dock, but figured adding xgl/xompiz etc was a bit much for an aplet bar
<jmon> I need to run itunes (ipod updater) on edgey, the people in wine wont talk on xmas (merry xmas all)  ne1 want to help out?
<SilentDis> nny:  lol, there's a meta-package available to fix it.  ubuntu-desktop
<nny> LameBMX lspci?
<LameBMX> im pretty sure
<nny> SilentDis, yeah just installed it
<cody> that will take me a while, I dont have networking running on it at the moment
<LameBMX> but again i could be wrong
<fushidamn> Goldfisch: cardct1
<LameBMX> im still a nix n00b
<sam> Hey guys, im still trying to figure out the sound issue with my laptop i just re-installed xp to see if it works and it does and I've re-installed ubuntu sound still doesn't work, please someone help me.
<LameBMX> heck i cant even get my monitor to stop goin into sleep mode
<LameBMX> have fun with that one sam ... you know what kind of sound chip it uses?
<nny> heh i am grateful half the stuff i know about linux has since been replaced by easier methods.. not that i don't mind knowing them.. like trying to use dos commands.. i still do when i have to
<cody> vox74, I found something in the forums, apparently there is a bug in the installer
<LameBMX> crap my lappy is outside or id test lspci with the live cd
<fushidamn> sorry cardctl (damn them making their 1's and l's look alike)
<nny> anyone effectively gotten esd or the like to work?
<nny> aka being able to play xmms and a game tc
<nny> etc*
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: Well, either lspci or cardctl is your ticket. Try those out and see if you get some info on your network card.
<vox754> cody, post the link so I can check it down
<craigbass1976> Ho Ho Ho
<cody> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1700787&postcount=29
<nny> tried the asound.conf thing, never actually worked.. i had the esd listed in my config, working, but the sound device could still only handle one thing at a time
<nny> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<LameBMX> well sound worked fine during my installer .... just cant figure out how to use both pcm and spdif output lol
<SilentDis> nny:  i run xmms in the background almost all the time... and i play doom3/ut2k4/cedega with it.  i haven't noticed any issues... what is esd?
<nny> enlightenment sound dameon, see i thought that was fixed in alsa
<FeliLixTKhat> Cody.  depending on which partition you want to use as your root partition.  The Ubuntu installer is a bit confusing, owing to the fact that it fills in the mount points just as you identified /media/hda1/.    Becareful here!!! You need to make sure that /media/hda1/ is not one of your Windows partitions.  If it is and your format it. Not only will in not work for Linux, but you will destroy Windows as well.
<sam> nny: maybe u can help me with my sound?
<SilentDis> MarvinTheParanoi, 42?
<nny> sam whats the problem>
<FordPrefect> lol
<Kilzin> Hello people, I'm trying the Live CD and I have a little problem. Everything works fine in Safe Graphics Mode but the normal mode can't load X. I have an MSI NX7600GS videocard and a ViewSonic screen. Earlier, I had a second screen plugged into the Video Card and I used to get the error "No screen found". Now, when X sends the error, I get a blue and red screen on which I can't type and then the console opens. If I press Ctrl+Alt+F7 I get a black screen with
<communico> hi all - just wondering if someone could give me a few pointers. The internet isn't working on my ubuntu installation. I can ping google.com fine through termianl, but the browser and irc chat client will not work
<craigbass1976> Hey, my son got an mp3 player for Christmas today.  Do any of you know (save me wading around all the junk sites if you do) if a place where you can download music for free?  Legally?  Like maybe where bands who are just trying to make a name for themselves are pinning up songs for the general public?
<FordPrefect> there are a ton of people in ##php with names from Hitchhikers guide
<sam> nny: i just installed ubuntu 6.6 dapper and I've done the updates etc but it act like its playing but there is no sound
<sam> no errors to go off of
<Intelligitimate> Goldfisch: I am not sure what I am looking at.
<cody> If it wasn't for one game I wouldnt care if I wiped out XP
<vox754> sam
<cody> but we will save that battle for later
<LameBMX> what game cody
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: Paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then post a link on this channel.
<cody> DOD
<craigbass1976> communico, is it an installed version of Ubuntu, or you're running off the cd?
<SilentDis> craigbass1976, well... it's not free... but i use eMusic personally.  $10/month gets you 40 songs, all DRM free (real MP3 files)
<sam> vox754: yes?
<saxofoner> Anybody know how to find the wacom tablet preferences?
<vox754> cody, yes looks like a bug, nothing to do...
<communico> craig, it's an installed version of ubuntu
<saxofoner> PPPLLLLEEEEAASSSEEE?
<LameBMX> i heard valve games run good under cegega
<LameBMX> cody ^^^
<vox754> sam, I found a guide for troubleshooting sound card
<SilentDis> saxofoner, what problem are you having, i must have missed your question
<sam> vox754: can I have it?
<craigbass1976> SilentDis, that's for regular music though, right? Things that are getting played on stations other than colege radio?
<cody> LaneBMX Day of Defeat
<Goldfisch> Kilzin: You may to pick through /var/log/Xorg.log to see what went wrong.
<Nontitle> well i'm going to install Edgy Edgy Eftination
<Intelligitimate> Goldfisch, I can't copy and paste...unless I manually typed out everything. Is there something specific I should look for?
<Riyonuk> I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 alternate and burned it. I then tried to install it but got about 12 errors saying it couldnt find some files and that the kernal couldnt be installed. Something about files being corrupt or my CD corrupt. My cd is clean, what gives? I even burned it at 4x
<LameBMX> yea .. isnt that the half life mod cody
<craigbass1976> communico, that's wild.  Lemme think...
<cody> LameBMX, it is
<Nontitle> Riyonuk: there should be an option to check the cd
<LameBMX> cody, and its not based on the new source engine
<LameBMX> correct
<cody> correct
<craigbass1976> communico, does apt-get work? Are you able to install software?
<SilentDis> craigbass1976, they've got a TON of indie labels signed up to them.  awesome jazz selection, excellent classical music selection too.  their live stuff is better than anything i've seen on iTunes and the like as well
<saxofoner> SilentDis:   I'm trying to change settings on my tablet, to use the pen on only one monitor
<mboso> anyone know how to use gtkpod to update my ipod's SysInfo file?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to make an install disk that will have all the programs i have on my desktop installed by default
<saxofoner> Can't find ANY settings
<Riyonuk> Nontitle, it did and it gave me some more errors
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: I don't have a laptop in front of me to run these commands, so I'm not sure what you are seeing. You want to find some indication of a network-based card like "802.11" and then some type of vendor/model number in close proximity. Are you in console mode, being the reason you can't cut-and-paste?
<LameBMX> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3949
<Nontitle> oh
<communico> craig, i'll try it. is there anything simple you could think of that I could try downloading
<LameBMX> oh heck they got dod source working it looks like cody
<Nontitle> maybe you should try burning it again if you have any more cds
<vox754> sam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound wait, I found something more specific, but closed it after you left
<sam> ;/
<SilentDis> saxofoner, hmm... never used such a thing.  i assume you went through a setup on said machine to use the touch interface as a mouse or some such?
<FeliLixTKhat> Cody, when the install disk first ran the Partition Manager program, How did you set the partitions "ie" did you set aside 500 Meg for swap, 20 Gig the Linux Root and say maybe 10 Gig for your Home Partition of something similar?
<Riyonuk> one cd :( unless the ubuntu cd's they shipped are RW :)
<Intelligitimate> Well, I guess I could connect to it with putty to cut and paste, Goldfisch.
<sam> well thanks for the doc god I hope it helps
<craigbass1976> apt-get install xmms
<Intelligitimate> But I don't see anything like "802.11"
<LameBMX> cody ... http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2783
<sam> vox754: wait i've already went threw that doc
<sam> :/
<craigbass1976> communico, apt-get install xmms
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: What is your current mode of operation? I don't understand how you are operation things right now.
<cody> LameBMX, thanks for the link, I will see if I can get that working later
<Intelligitimate> The laptop is sitting right beside me, Goldfisch.
<LameBMX> yea cedega is a pay for app cody .... but when i had it it did a really good job
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: Okay. What command did you precisely type?
<LameBMX> you can also check for it running under wine ...
<cody> FeliLixTKhat, I have about 15GB for /, 1GB for swap
<Intelligitimate> lspci, Goldfisch.
<LameBMX> cody ... you may also want to email valve about using nix for it ...
* SilentDis LOVES Cedega :)
<Riyonuk> Ok, I have an idea, since I can install 5.10, can I load ubuntu and upgrade it, like windows update?
<LameBMX> cuz i dont know how it will do for your account and how picky valve is about things since hl2 got leaked
<LameBMX> so now whats keepin ya on windows cody
<LameBMX> :P
<nny2> heh
<cody> LameBMX, I am just installing Linux for the first time on a laptop
<gregcha117> I'm in need of some help from somoene.... i was in the middle of downloading a dvd on my mounted windows drive, and apparently i ran out of space, i tryed deleting some files and realized they just disappeared but no space was freed up and now i cant start windows and the mounted drive disappeared :|
<vox754> sam, which parts you tried? "aplay" and stuff
<nny2> sam sorry
<LameBMX> cody, its all good im just razzin ya
<SilentDis> only real problem with cedega under Ubuntu Edgy right now is you have to link sh back to bash in order for it to function :P
<LameBMX> im a nix noob myself
<cody> LameBMX, so I need to be able to get everything else up and running first, and I am too cheap to pay
<craigbass1976> communico, you have to sudo apt-get install xmms . Sorry, forgot
<sam> vox754: aplay etc
<Goldfisch> Intelligimiate: Okay, lspci on my machine returns a line => 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) <= NIC is a network card, it is 802.11, and uses the Atheros chipset.
<sam> nny2: its cool
<Riyonuk> >.>
<LameBMX> wine is free cody
<bullines> Anybody have experience setting up named virtual hosts on Apache?
<nny2> heh my normal nick is logged in even though i dc'd
<Intelligitimate> Oh, yes, sorry, Goldfisch.
<Robinator> I am searching for 2 packages...  for php4   there is  "php4-pear"  and  php4-gd2"  but  for php5 ... I cannot find PEAR for php5  and there is only  "php5-gd" but no  "gd2"
<nny2> sam, what did alsamixer say?
<cody> LameBMX, I tried that briefly on CentOS and didn't get it working in the few minutes I tried
<sam> nny2: it didn't give any errors, and it says all the volumes are up
<Goldfisch> There is stuff like bus information, sound cards, usb controllers, etc.
<nny2> what device is listed?
<Intelligitimate> 0000:06.00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAc (rev 20).
<LameBMX> yea wine is nice for light windows apps ...mIRC ran great in it
<MarcN> bullines: use the /etc/apache2/sites-available/whatever and link them to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<sam> nny2: HDA ATI SB
<cody> I am definately still learning the basics of Linux, so I need my old XP safety net still
<Riyonuk> at least you can install linux >.> pssh
<bullines> MarcN:  That's what I've been trying be I keep getting the dirs listed in /var/www everytime I try to view one of my other sites.
<nny2> ATI SB... is that onboard sound (is this a desktop pc?)
<SilentDis> LameBMX, from my understanding, WoW runs perfectly fine under it with minimal tweaking now.  that's quite a statement for it's usability :)
<Samyel> cody, have you found any good online resources for linux novices?
<Samyel> I'm having a hard time finding anything between retarded baby-talk and advanced.
<fushidamn> you can run WoW through wine?
<vox754> nny2, its a laptop
<gregcha117> can anybody help me out ?
<sam> nny2: onboad laptop
<SilentDis> Samyel, that's what we're here for... and the man pages ;)
<LameBMX> yea SilentDis i havent used wine for a better part of a year
<vox754> !ask > gregcha117
<cody> Samyel, so far I have only really used google, linuxquestions.org and people I know
<LameBMX> last nix try was gentoo a year ago ... worked fine and fun to play in
<MarcN> bullines: you create a new directory, say /var/www/www.mysite.com, and set the directory in the configuration file.
<gregcha117> I'm in need of some help from somoene.... i was in the middle of downloading a dvd on my mounted windows drive, and apparently i ran out of space, i tryed deleting some files and realized they just disappeared but no space was freed up and now i cant start windows and the mounted drive disappeared :| anyone know how to fix this?
<LameBMX> but so far ubuntu has been doing much better for usability
<Samyel> I only wandered into linux because my work uses nothing but Fedora and Ubuntu.
<wizard> Hey all.  I just got an HP Officejet 5610 for Christmas.  It prints fine, but Xsane doesn't detect it as a scanner.  I also don't know how to set it up as a fax in openoffice.  After I follow the fax config settings, it asks for a command line to communicate with my device.  I don't know where to find/learn this...  Any help is appreciated.
<communico> craig, it says 'reading package lists ... done, building dependency tree ... done, e: couldn't find package xmms
<Samyel> And besides cursing OpenOffice for making my life hell, I'm kind of liking it.
<nny2> sam k try "speaker-test" in terminal
<LameBMX> lmao @ Samyel
<MarcN> wizard: a lot, but not all, of the hp scanners are supported by sane.  Check their site for a list.
<SilentDis> gregcha117, your windows partition is fat32 i take it?
<gregcha117> ntfs
<nny2> ironically enough, i just tried it and my sound is a little borked, seems something in the conf file is pointing to apair of usb headphones i have that is no longer plugged in :\
<SilentDis> gregcha117, you have fuse setup on ubuntu then?
<fushidamn> gregcha117:  I did something like that with my laptop, I deleted a bunch of stuff and ran every tool in system mechanic, I ultimitley reimaged becuase it was weirding out still...but retrieved data first
<Samyel> OpenOffice really is frustrating.
<nny2> anyone know why alsaconf is not avail on edgy?
<cody> Samyel, I am basically too cheap to pay for windows Apps, so I figured what the hell
<wizard> MarcN, thanks
<gregcha117> i mounted it with some guide using ntfs-3g or something
<bullines> MarcN: Yup, I've done that.  I've created a /var/www/test, created a new entry in sites-available, and ran a2ensite.  If I've named /var/www/test www.test.cvb and I go there in my browser, I get the listing of /var/www instead.
<Goldfisch> Intelligimate: Okay, I looked up "ubuntu RTL8180L" on google, and it appears that wireless is not supported natively by ubuntu. It means you will probably have to use ndiswrapper and the firmward drivers that come with the windows CD.
<Riyonuk> How can I tell if my cd is damaged? It looks fine...
<gregcha117> it worked great until it disappeared...
<MarcN> wizard: I have a hp 1510 printer/scanner/copier and works fine out of the box
<Samyel> Work is all linux based, but I've always used Windows
<SilentDis> !who | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Samyel> so it's a bit of a mental shift
<LameBMX> Riyonuk, put a lighter under it if the whole cd turns black then it was fine ...
<sam> nny2: that command didn't give me any errors
<LameBMX> sorry folks i had to say it
<Riyonuk> -_-
<nny2> did you get any noises?
<sam> nny2: no
<Intelligitimate> Damn, this is just not gonna work without the Windows CD, eh Goldfisch?
<Riyonuk> really, why must I keep getting cd errors
<DarthLappy> gregcha117: That's a really unsupported driver.
<Riyonuk> its just annoying
<mirshafie> Hello. I have a huge problem with my file systems. After using the computer for a while, I'm suddenly unable to write to them, and I get a message which say the disk is full. But df or any other tool will claim that they still have plenty of space available. This happens on both my hard drives - I have two large  ext3 partitions. What's wrong?
<Riyonuk> it ruins the parttions, so I have to re-install windows
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: I didn't mean the WIndows XP CD. I meant the CD of drivers that came with your wireless card.
<SilentDis> gregcha117, ok...  so you mounted the ntfs partition as read/write (probably using fuse or the like) and when it filled up, it just de-mounted, and now windows won't boot at all.  is that correct?
<Riyonuk> Ive re-installed windows 6 times today :D
<LameBMX> mirshafie, did you do it under root
<gregcha117> silentdis: yep thats exactly right
<Goldfisch> Intelligitimate: I have one PC that uses a wireless card, and I haven't bought a windows disk for two years.
<Intelligitimate> Oh. Is there anyway I can get this done will still in the Live CD?
<binarydigit> what a terrible way to spend christmas, Riyonuk
<fushidamn> Intelligitimate: that is probably the easiest answer, get the cd and do a repair....the rest of the options are if that is not possible
<MarcN> bullines: never used a2ensite.  Just edited the files and ln -s
<Riyonuk> yeah I know...
<Intelligitimate> *while
<MarcN> bullines: did you restart apache2?
<gregcha117> silentdis: i checked the way i mounted it and everything is set up the same its just not appearing where it should
<Riyonuk> if only I could have gotten some blank cd's for christmas
<sam> nny2: can i pm you>
<bullines> Yes, I restart Apache each time.
<nny2> sam, try this... rm /home/[user] /.asound* and then /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<nny2> sure
<bullines> I had this working on Breezy but no luck on Edgy.
<SilentDis> gregcha117, I almost hate to say this... but you might be fscked.  :(  i have yet to toy with the rw stuff for NTFS, as there's warnings all over the place that it can cause problems.  I'm betting something got overwritten in the FS and the table is borked.  there should be an fsck.ntfs installed along with the fuse tools, might try running that on the partition.
<MarcN> bullines: check the config file in sites-available.  Is it linked to sites-enabled?
<Goldfisch> Is ndiswrapper part of the LIve CD run? Is is gettable? If not, Intelligitimate will be really stuck. I think the flash drive is sounding like the better option.
<SilentDis> !fuse | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mirshafie> LameBMX: well, it seems that if i'm root i can in fact write to my disks. cool. but still, do you know a way to fix it?
<MarcN> bullines: check /var/log/apache/error.log and access.log to see what is going on
<idlemind> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fushidamn> Goldfisch: Either a flash drive or borrow someones copy of xp
<gregcha117> ubotu: i had it mounted with that
<communico> craig, i've just discovered I can surf in the browser by ip address
<gregcha117> ubotu: it worked great until i ran out of space and now i cant seem to access it from windows or ubuntu
<SilentDis> gregcha117, so long as fsck.ntfs got installed, you should be able to do this:  sudo fsck -C -f /dev/mountpointofntfsdrive
<communico> i'm thinking it must be a dns issue, although I can ping a host name in terminal
<Goldfisch> fushidamn: I like to be forward-thinking. Recover what you can, tuck a nice little flash drive into your pocket for future use, and say "hasta la vista" to "Vista". :)
<Intelligitimate> Goldfisch, I think I just got an idea. I could possibly fix the NTFS partition with that NTFSFuse program.
<craigbass1976> communico, great.  Now all you have to do is remember all of the ip addresses for the sites you want to visit. ;)
<craigbass1976> communico, wierd though that dns isn't working.
<vox754> communico, that is correct, all web addresses are actually just a bunch of numbers
<fushidamn> Goldfisch:  I agree, you should have a flash drive on hand as part of your troubleshooting tools.
<nny2> Wouldn't windows chkdsk fix a ntfs bad journal?
<Savage-{> anybody know how to create a gnome theme index?
<LameBMX> mirshafie, you are writing to the ntfs .. did you set option umask=0222 in fstab?
<cmweb> Is their any thing for wine that will allow it to play cd-roms? i got a good game that id like to play but wine dont wana run the disk
<sam> nny2: u getting my messages
<LameBMX> cuz nix cant chown -R a ntfs drive properly
<Savage-{> I have the theme files but I gotta make the index because it didn't come with it
<bullines> MarcN: nothing jumps out as being wrong in the log files.
<nny2> sam no, xchat has hidden them from me :S
<fushidamn> Goldfisch: I have one 512MB and one 256MB, the larger ones are cheaper now, but I am cheap and have not needed a larger one yet.
<vox754> sam, try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<caminomaster> hi
<LameBMX> or did you do -o umask=0222 when you mounted it if you did it that way mirshafie
<gregcha117> silentdis: it was mounted on /media/windows so would i use sudo fsck -C -f /media/windows ?
<mirshafie> LameBMX: I'm not a Windows user, I don't use NTFS. Only Ext3 for me a the time.
<LameBMX> oh ... well im a nix n00b
<sam> vox754: thx ima look over it
<MarcN> bullines: did you set DocumentRoot to /var/www/yoursite/  ?
<LameBMX> and only have very limited knowledge
<SilentDis> gregcha117, no, what was the actual mount point (like /dev/hda1 or something)?
<sam> nny: thats cool there is no .asound
<caminomaster> help: i need to download kernel-source, but I don't find my version 2.6.15; instead i find 2.6 and 2.6.11... which I must download?
<gregcha117> ohhh alright yeah that was it
<h0ndaracer2> is this any worry
<craigbass1976> Where is named.conf?  I thought it usually lived in /etc?
<LameBMX> mirshafie, is this your computer .. ie could someone have set disk usage for ur account
<cmweb> Any one ever ran comand and conqor generals with wine
<h0ndaracer2> Checking `lkm'... You have     1 process hidden for readdir commandyou have     1 process hidden for ps commandchkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<Goldfisch> fushidamn: I have a 128M awhile ago to tote around my GPG keyring. My work-one is 1G. My Dad spotted a 2G for $40 last week at BestBuy, and I cried. :)
<h0ndaracer2> is that any concern
<nny> sam I concour with vox754, peep that forum, i am gonna do the same
<sam> ok thx
<SilentDis> caminomaster, what are you trying to setup?  could it be the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com perchance?  :)
<bullines> MarcN: Yes.  My "test" file in sites-available looks like this: NameVirtualHost www.test.cvb
<bullines> <VirtualHost *:80>
<bullines>    ServerName Test
<bullines>    DocumentRoot /var/www/test/
<bullines> </VirtualHost>
<gregcha117> silentdis: im getting this error
<gregcha117> greg@GREG:~$ sudo fsck -C -f /dev/hda1
<gregcha117> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<gregcha117> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<gregcha117> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/hda1
<SilentDis> !paste | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cmweb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mirshafie> LameBMX: yea, it's mine, only i have access. the strange thing is that it works fine for a few hours, then it just gets stupid and says the disks are full
<MarcN> bullines: I have it set to:   NameVirtualHost *
<caminomaster> SilentDis, I try to install drivers for an ISA soundcard
<Intelligitimate> Well, thanks for all your help, Goldfisch. It is really appreciated, but I am just gonna give up and hunt down a copy of XP to get to the recovery console.
<cmweb> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h0ndaracer2> any help
<LameBMX> mirshafie, but root can write fine correct?
<Goldfisch> I guess only windows can fix windows.
<cmweb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> gregcha117, sounds like you need another package along with it.  along with that ntfs-3g stuff, did you add a repo to your system, or was it just a single .deb file you downloaded?
<craigbass1976> communico, Ahh, I'm was looking for the wrong file...  cat /etc/resolv.conf and tell me what it says
<gregcha117> silentdis: just the ntfs-3g that was it
<h0ndaracer2> any help on chkrootkit
<mirshafie> LameBMX: yes, it seems so :)
<SilentDis> gregcha117, right... when you installed it, did you add a repository to do so, or did you just download a .deb file and go?
<bullines> MarcN: I tried that and I still get the dir listing of /var/www
<cplusplus> hi what is filesystem: udev mounted on /dev and none mounted on /dev/shm ???????
<LameBMX> and you have write rights to the places your are trying to write too correct?
<caminomaster> !ISA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ISA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam> nny: hrmm just noticed perhaps there is no driver for my sound card?
<nny> heh just for fun i just changed microsoft.com on this network to http://www.opensource.org/
<LameBMX> chmod -R 777 /
<LameBMX> lol
<gregcha117> silentdis: i just did sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g in the terminal
<nny> hmm wonder if windows updates will like the new site
<MarcN> nny: your users must love you
<raxip> sup
<dtrump> Hello
<SPOPPO> sup?
<SilentDis> gregcha117, ok, so you added a repository.  you might just need to run another apt-get line to get the fsck util
<cmweb> is it possible to run high graphic games with wine?
<nny> sam yeah one of the things that forums shows is how to make sure the module for your soundcard is loaded
<kcinna> anyone know a good flac frontend gui?
<nny> MarcN hehe users? deleted!
<caminomaster> help: I need to install an ISA soundcard...
<lyy> hi guys. i need help formatting a 160 external hard drive over usb2 so that my linux box can use it as well as my windows box. any one?
<LameBMX> mirshafie, dont do the chmod ... i better make sure .. that was a joke suggestion
<communico> thanks craig, i'll try it
<lnX\> they know of where to unload Multiple Streaming Engine MUSE?
<fushidamn> caminomaster:  You have an ISA card, wow, I thought those were only found in musuems.
<LameBMX> ISA
<lyy> .hiub'
<LameBMX> wow
<caminomaster> jeje
<Astro-Freshmex> hi can anyone help me out with samba sharing between two computers (one's kubuntu, the other's mac os x)
<cplusplus> hi what is filesystem: udev mounted on /dev and none mounted on /dev/shm ???????
<caminomaster> That card is new... (maybe that was not a store... a museum)
<dtrump> I'll soon find out
<raxip> you tell me ;)
<SPOPPO> I'll find out
* burner can probably help with samba... define which way you want to go... remember to do smbpasswd -a username
<fushidamn> The last time I saw an ISA card was in my A+ class: "This is an ISA card, this is the last time you will see one.  Moving on."  haha
<h0ndaracer2> i ran chkrootkit and got this is this any concern Checking `lkm'... You have     1 process hidden for readdir commandYou have     1 process hidden for ps commandchkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<LameBMX> roflmao
<mirshafie> LameBMX: ok, well thank you for you're time. :) i guess i'll have to google on it some more
<craigbass1976> communico, no, type      cat /etc/resolv.conf and let us know what it says
<communico> craig, it says 'nameserver 10.1.1.1'
<sam> nny: lsmod shows soundcore snd loaded is that the module I need?
<caminomaster> well, I've laught so much, but I need to make it run
<SilentDis> gregcha117, ok, it looks like the package you'll need is ntfsprogs.  sudo apt-get install ntfstools
<fushidamn> caminomaster: Sorry, I have nothing useful to contribute.
<LameBMX> sorry mirshafie but i am a complete n00b i just pass on what i have learnt so for
<LameBMX> cuz helping people helps me learn more myself
<fushidamn> LameBMX: That is so true.
<mirshafie> LameBMX: thanks :) good luck with gnu/linuxes in the future
<LameBMX> its kinda like practice for things you only have to do once ...
<vox754> caminomaster, read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<caminomaster> fushidamn, maybe you can: I need to download kernel-source
<craigbass1976> communico, are you home?  Is there any kind of a proxy server between you and the internet?
<LameBMX> yea i got a few issues lined up to tackle on my box ... but heck takes me a couple days to compose a xp install cd so i can install windows on my computer
<LameBMX> :/
<gregcha117> silentdis: alright great, just did that and its done installing
<communico> craig, just a standard connection through an isp
<caminomaster> I have kernel 2.6.15; must I download 2.6 or 2.6.11?
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the ati driver and rebooting, my monitor reports that is out of sync, how do I fix this? I'm running edgy
<nny> sam should be a module specific to the chipset you have (ie ATI) go to that forum and read how to modprobe for your soundcard
<LameBMX> i cant expect more than how easy ubuntu has been so far
<cmweb> wow, i actuly got it to work YEAH
<craigbass1976> WOOHOO! I got my kid's mp3 player working!
<SilentDis> gregcha117, sudo fsck -C -f /dev/hda1 (or whatever the device name was)
<sam> nny: i did thats just it modprobe snd- <TAB> shows nothing
<gregcha117> silentdis: its still comin up with the same error
<vox754> caminomaster, and read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fushidamn> Caminomaster:  You should not, I am not master, but I would google for a repository or mirror for that kernal and use the --source thingie to get the source.  If this sounds stupid to anyone else, please point this out.
<SilentDis> gregcha117, try it directly:  sudo fsck.ntfs -C -f /dev/devicepoint
<nny> sam lspci | grep sound
<LameBMX> cmweb, i love that feeling
<nny> and tell me what hardware that beast has
<nny> or alternatively, tell me the model number of your laptop
<caminomaster> thank, vox754
<SilentDis> gregcha117, after that, i don't know what to tell you, unfortunatly :(
<sam> nny: no results
<gregcha117> silentdis : crap, thats not working either
<nny> erm sam try lspci and just manually look for the sound card
<gregcha117> silentdis: it says command not found
<sam> nny: hold on i'll get u a make and modem
<craigbass1976> communico, so, you can ping www.google.com, but can't visit it in firefox?
<sam> nny: gateway W340UI
<communico> craig, that's right
<vox754> sam, it does work "modprobe snd- <tab>" maybe press the tab many times, it gives me a list of 150 drivers
<SilentDis> gregcha117, only thing I can say is for future refrence:  use windows to write into ext3, do not use linux to write into ntfs.  sorry I don't have better advice.  might be best to throw it back into the chatroom though (restate your question again), and see if anyone else has a better suggestion/solution
<nny> wow googled that model number and got 1 google result
<cmweb> LameBMX, but the real question is will it install the right way :)
<nny> ^^
<sam> vox754: not me
<craigbass1976> Is there another browser you can try?  Maybe your FF install has gone wonky.  I was hunting through FF menus to see if there were a way to screw up name resolution, but didn't see any.
<nny> sam pm'd u
<sam> yeah i pm
<sam> u back
<sam> did u see it
<sam> ?
<CheyenneD> How do I start the vnc server and can i use a vnc client?
<nny> no wtf is up with xchat
<gregcha117> silentdis: thanks anyways, i think ill try for a bit and if i cant fix it im gonna reformat and increase my ubuntu partition instead of just using ntfs
<SilentDis> gregcha117, sorry :(
<nny> meh just look through lspci and find the one that says something about sound
<vox754> nny, it's the channel or server, it doesn't allow private messages sometimes
<nny> lspci | grep audio
<gregcha117> im gonna try to get windows to boot thanks for the help
<nny> ahh ok
<nny> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nny>  <-- mine
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, on the target machine, there's an option for 'remote desktop' under system > prefrences > remote desktop.  on the client machine, just go applications > internet > terminal server client :)
<TommyBJ> Is it possible to install and boot ubuntu from a USB stick?
<cmweb> is their anything besides the actulal windows that will run a windows game? Wine is not working and keeps screwing up
<cmweb> TommyBJ, that is what damn small linux is for
<SilentDis> TommyBJ, I saw some people working on it over in the ubuntu forums once..  never followed up on it myself though.
<nny> TommyBJ google for ubuntusb
<TommyBJ> cmweb: I know... but its no good ;)
<nny> !ubuntusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TommyBJ> cmweb: It's being developed, but I need binaries for ruby 1.8.4
<nny> hah f ubuntusb
<TommyBJ> But thanks guys :)
<nny> 30 dollar license fee
<lewix> ubuntu usb!'
<lewix> ??
<lewix> wow
<juanchito2006> It seem that there is a problem with my monitor the HP L1706, googled about it but no forum has a solution
<cmweb> ah fine il reboot to play a game
<TommyBJ> nny: ?? ... $30 ?
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, you want to setup the Ubuntu machine as the server, right?
<ilen> join with mee..
<nny> apparently.. seems someone is charging for it.. heh the gpl giveth and the gpl taketh away
<CheyenneD> How can I use a windows vnc client to connect to a Ubuntu 6.10 Computer that is going to be the server
<TommyBJ> Well... GPL doesn't say it has to be free... only the source avalible
<nny> yeah but also can distribute without restriction
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, on the ubuntu machine, go System > Prefrences > Remote Desktop.  Set your settings there.
<TommyBJ> True
<nny> meh plenty of nice usb distros out there.. although i agree..  ubuntu's ease of use thing would be nice
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, on the windows machine, launch whatever you're using as a vncviewer with the default port, and the ip addy of the ubuntu machine.
<xlr8n4d> Merry Christmas, look what I got in my stalking.  couldn't copy SiS163u.INF at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144.
<olrrai_> Merry Christmas
<dores> hi. i am using ubuntu edgy on a macbook (non-pro) and i have problems making wireless work. it seems that madwifi does not contain the module new_wlan_scan_sta. what should I do?
<CheyenneD> I have more than one machine running vnc on my computer
<nny> whats the footprint of an ubuntu install anyways? i imagine installing it on a thumbdrive of adequate size would more or less work like the live cd
<CheyenneD> computer = network
<SilentDis> olrrai_, happy Chrismahanukwanzakahto you too!
<TommyBJ> nny: True... But I need a writable filesystem
<Astro-Freshmex> does anyone know anything about samba?
<nny> maybe just dd the live-cd image to a usb drive
<SilentDis> !who | CheyenneD
<ubotu> CheyenneD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TommyBJ> nny: The bootloader is the problem :/
<nny> and then partition the extra space as a ext3
<TommyBJ> nny: If I've understand correctly, for a USB-drive to boot it *has* to be FAT
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, that's fine.  as I said, on the client machine, just specify the IP addy of the ubuntu machine with vncserver running, and it will work just fine :)
<TommyBJ> nny: as in the filesystem :p
<Astro-Freshmex> becuase when i mount something in smb4k the thing automatically disconnects :(
<Astro-Freshmex> and i dont want to use the sneakernet
<CheyenneD> SilentDis: How do i change the port on the ubuntu computer
<nny> TommyBJ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 help?
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, why would you want/need to?
<TommyBJ> nny: Ahh.. excellent! ... Thanks alot :)
<sam> nny: u getting my messages
<xlr8n4d> anyone have experience installing ndiswapper with drivers for a wireless adapter?
<nny> TommyBJ seems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5151 might help
<CheyenneD> SilentDis: I am going to have 3-4 ubuntu computer and 6-10 windows computers runing a vnc server program
<nny> sam no, pms not working for some god awful reason
<starz> eh
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, that's fine.  they won't be sharing an IP address (obviously) :)
<epitiphlitis> Im thinking of installing ubuntu, is 6.10 stable or should i stick with dapper?
<starz> hey im using xfe with icewm and the top of it has no border like the other windows :/
<nny> TommyBJ, they do note that the r/w limits of usb drives presents an issue with non usbdrive optimized distro
<starz> epitiphlitis, no its not
<sam> nny: hrmm ok  Model: Gateway MX3702 Notebook
<starz> imho
<starz> :>
<sam> nny: thats what I got from running the serial #
<CheyenneD> SilentDis: I need to access them from outside my netowrk.
<sam> at gateway.com
<SilentDis> epitiphlitis, i have had no problems with 6.10 myself
<nny> sam lspci | grep audio
<TommyBJ> nny: I see...
<epitiphlitis> ok, cool, thanks for the info
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, then you'd be setting up the ROUTER with port forwarding, not the other way around ;)
<Astrozombie> hello evy one.
<starz> anyway anyone know if there is a way to make it open on screen or something its annoying that its not letting me do stuff :/
<sam> nny: nothing shows up
<FeliLixTKhat> xlr8n4d.... yes, I just spent 12 hrs getting my Broadcom Wireless adapter working on my Compaq Armada.  I might be able to help.
<nny> TommyBJ, i image that a usb based distro uses the ram for more of the constant r/w stuff, like pointing certain /dev /var etc off disk.. or something like that
<vox754> epitiphlitis, yes it is stable
<Astrozombie> Are they any Programs for Ubuntu where i can make an acces point. ?
<CheyenneD> SilentDis: Whats the defalt port on vnc for ubuntu
<nny> er not /var
<Astrozombie> there*
<xlr8n4d> Felilixtkhat, that is very welcoming, do you have an IM program at all we could maybe chat on, MSN perhaps?
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, i'm looking it up now.... I know it's default, just can't remember what that is lol
<juanchito2006> How can I make my HP L1706 a generic monitor
<epitiphlitis> well, two outta three say nay, so i guess 6.06 it is
<h0ndaracer2> i just installed vmware now how do i setup a vm of windows
<vox754> starz, I didn't get your question
<nny> for usb right now i use insert, but only cause it is useful for the business i do
<Astrozombie> Does anyone know any networking?
<FeliLixTKhat> Let me look.... I'm running Linux.
<TommyBJ> nny: That is what DSL does... But I 'must' have a writable section of the USB drive.
<nny> has ddrescue, ntfs r/w etc
<sam> nny: my lspci resules is http://pastebin.com/844977
<nny> can you part the usb drive to run damnsmall and then another for /home?
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, default port for VNC is 5900
<morvok> AstroZombie: yes.
<starz> vox
<communico> craig, I manually entered the dns servers in that resolv.conf file, and now the internet is back up and running. thanks for your help
<starz> you know when u open a window say nautilus or whatever
<starz> its got the titlebar on it?
<vox754> epitiphlitis, it should be "stable" in order to be released to the general public. Some guys are already trying 7.04, now that is risky.
<TommyBJ> nny: That actually might work... But on the other hand, DSL is also outdated for my use ;) - Need quite a few cutting edge sutffs
<Astrozombie> Do you know how to startup a wireless acess point, where the source is ethernet.
<starz> xfe doesnt seem to and i cant get rox to allow me to browse my ntfs folders
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, so, on your router, you'd setup <random port for ubuntu vnc> to forward to <ubuntu machine ip>.5900
<FeliLixTKhat> I have Gaim... which is an AIM clone..... we should be able to chat. xlr8n4d
<TommyBJ> nny: But the workaround will probably work with whichever distro I choose.
<sam> nny: were u able to get to the site?
<nny> sam you've got some devices that do not have any drivers/modules loaded
<nny> #
<nny> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a3f
<nny> yes
<nny> hmm
<tom__> I'm having a little problem
<tom__> my patch utility isn't working
<nny> sam what version of ubuntu did you install?
<CheyenneD> WHats the termnal command to do ipconfig on a windows machine
<morvok> AstrZombie: want to clarify
<vox754> starz, well, in that case, Ubuntu is always better than Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<SilentDis> ask away tom__
<LameBMX> ipconfig
<DarthLappy> CheyenneD: It's ipconfig.
<LameBMX> lol
<starz> making sense yet? it opens slightly off the desktop somehow...
<starz> vox754, im not using any of them
<starz> did a server install + icewm + rox + apps i use
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, winipcfg
<tom__> I type patch whatever, and it just hangs there
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat I am not familiar with AIM, PM's here are not working from what I understand, how about Yahoo??  I could use www.meebo.com maybe connect to AIM there.  this is the user name I have at all of them.
<sam> nny: 6.6
<Clinton__> why does X now reset when I click shift and backspace ?
<sam> nny: dapper
<Astrozombie> Ive been trying to start an acces point, broadcasted from my laptop, and the source of the Internet is from my Wired Router.
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, or what LameBMX, DarthLappy said :)
<LameBMX> winipcfg is for dos based windows machines
<tom__> patch --version works, prints the version
<Astrozombie> I need it to connect to other Laptops.
<craigbass1976> communico, it's weird that it messed up in the first place, or that you could ping a name but not go to it in FF.  I would think that either dns is working or not, regardless of whether in a terminal or browser.  Weird...
<tom__> but I can't patch anything
<nny> sam one sec phone
<sam> k
<DarthLappy> xlr8n4d: To be able to PM on Freenode you need to have registered your nick.
<tom__> I tried reinstalling it, but it didn't help.
<morvok> astrozombie: so you are trying to configure your wireless ethernet card?
<xlr8n4d> DarthLappy that involves a contribution by paypal correct?  I have not done that yet.
<DarthLappy> xlr8n4d: No it doesn't. /msg nickserv help register
<SilentDis> tom__, that's the proper behavior... it's basically waiting for input from you at that point.  the format is in the man page:  patch [options]  [originalfile [patchfile] ] 
<FeliLixTKhat> Hang on xlr8n4d ... I'll make an MSN account... give me a minute to get going and I'll give you my screen name
<tom__> no, I know.
<Astrozombie> Yes, and no. I have a working Wireless NIC, but i want that to broad cast a Acces Point. You get me?
<tom__> it still does that.
<SilentDis> tom__, for more info about how patch works, type man patch in a term window :)
<tom__> i did..
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat thanks matey, appreciate this a LOT.
<morvok> AstroZombie: nope.
<Astrozombie> And the internet to be bridged between the Ethernet(Source) and wifi should be a wep enabled access point.
<CheyenneD> I need the termnal command that is the equivlent to the windows command ipconfig.
<Astrozombie> ifconfig
<tom__> wait, let me try again...
<borg> dont forget iwconfig for wireless
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, ifconfig should get you the info you need :)
<Astrozombie> morvok what part dont you dont you understand, about what im saying.
<SilentDis> !who | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tom__> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Astro-Freshmex> can i please get assiatance from ANYONE with knowldge in samba
<vox754> CheyenneD, System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<Astro-Freshmex> assistance*
<morvok> AstroZombie: going retarded,  been reading a C++ book for 6hours.
<borg> Astro-Freshmex, join #samba
<co_Q> hy
<SilentDis> !anyone | Astro-Freshmex
<ubotu> Astro-Freshmex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Astro-Freshmex> thanks
<vox754> !Bot > tom__
<sam> damn
<sam> i wonder if this sound card is fixable
<Astrozombie> Well, Im Trying to get the intern from my router. (Its not wireless) Connect that to my laptop, and have the laptop, act as a wireless accesspoint.
<Astrozombie> *internet.
<Astrozombie> And it needs to be wep.
<Astro-Freshmex> SilentDis: i have asked already
<LameBMX> Astrozombie,  i dont know for sure .. but i think wifi adapters can only manage ad-hoc
<Astrozombie> I read it is possible.
<vox754> sam, maybe you've got the first laptop out the factory. Nobody has tested it yet.
<LameBMX> Astrozombie, so you could only host for one computer
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay,  so what you want to do is enable IP_forwarding from the eth connected to your modem to your wireless card.. no?
<SilentDis> Astrozombie, what you're looking to do, basically, is setup a wireless laptop as a gateway of sorts... possibly with NAT?
<Astrozombie> yes.
<Astrozombie> so my xbox, laptops, psp can connect. wirelessly
<LameBMX> can you make a wireless adapter behave as though it has numerous "port"
<sam> vox754: perhaps i just would hate to install xp
<morvok> AstroZombie: edit sysctl.conf so IP_FORWARDING=1..
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat I have registered here now, able to keep in PM here, are you still watching?
<Astrozombie> can i make it to have a separted ESSID?
<SilentDis> Astrozombie, I've never setup a machine like that, personally... when I needed a wireless cloud, I purchased a wireless bridge deal from linksys for $30.  basically did the same thing *shrug*
<Astrozombie> LIKE ESSID= Qwerty?
<Astrozombie> Well, i was think if it could get it to work, i dont need to buy a new router.
<gregcha117> silentdis: alright, for whatever reason, windows didnt start but then when i started ubuntu up again after several failed restarts with no drive this time it was there
<FeliLixTKhat> xlr8n4d I'm on your PM
<SilentDis> Astrozombie, very true :)  good use of 'spare' tech, as well, if that's what that laptop is :)
<gregcha117> is anyone aware of why when i delete files from my ntfs drive why no disk space is freed?
<morvok> AstroZombie: ahh.. you are looking to use the same card to talk to your router. and your other network?
<LameBMX> Astrozombie, i think ur stuck with ad-hoc ... since a wifi adapter is built to make one connection ... just as a dedicated AP can only have a certian number of machines connect to it ..
<emakris> does anyone know how to build postgresql 8.2 packages?
<Astrozombie> No to use 2 cards.
<Astrozombie> One ethernet and one wifi.
<Astrozombie> is on the same laptop.
<vox754> Astrozombie, sure everything is possible, just keep small questions. I'm sure there is some HOWTO in the forums. Check there, you won't find the exact information you need here.
<sam> nny: you still with me?
<ubuntu> hi
<LameBMX> Astrozombie,  but if you set ur other devices to ad-hoc than you can use one device at a time with it ...
<ubuntu> Koepte
<SilentDis> Astrozombie, just so everyone is clear... you're looking to setup like this Wireless machines > laptop > wired network > router > internet.  you need help setting up that 'laptop' part of the link right?
<nny> sam yeah on phone with fam for xmas
<Astrozombie> yes.
<vox754> !Enter > Astrozombie
<harry> is there a way that linux could open an .rar extension?
<Astrozombie> I hope, its not hard.
<MarcN> harry: get unrar
<LameBMX> winrar for linux harry
<SilentDis> gregcha117, ok... were you able to clear some space on that drive then?
<Bluewolf> I`m Trien to Find out how to Display my Firmware for my Wireless card in ubunto, i cant seem to figure it out.
<gregcha117> harry: open terminal and type sudo apt-get install unrar
<Bluewolf> Cany anyone help?
<nny> sam kk
<ubuntu> i wan help too
<ubuntu> My ubuntu don't work
<andoh> Hey, I have a problem.
<ubuntu> i make it 6 gb of programs
<vox754> !ask > Bluewolf
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat I guess I don't understand I only see your messages to me as red running with all the other messages in the open chat screen.
<nny> sam need to figure out why the modules are loading etc
<SilentDis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> and i install in it Vmware
<nny> sam do a dmesg |grep error
<ubuntu> with 256 mb ram
<sam> nny: what module do I need?
<andoh> Every time I try to install the nvidia driver and restart x11 it barfs and tells me that I have the wrong nvidia driver or I don't have an nvidia card when I actually have a geforce 7300 gs.
<SilentDis> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> i only want to try it becouse Fedora bug much
<nny> sam i dunno, that lspci says ati, but no specific hardware
<Astrozombie> SLIENTDIS: do you know anyone who can help.
<Astro-Freshmex> i love it when #samba is idle :)
<CheyenneD> How do I get a diffrent VNC viewer?
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay, to make your laptop throw packets between the 2 devices you need to enable IP_forwarding.
<dakota> I've searched the Ubuntu forums over and over again.  I have a Conexant Intel HD Audio Soundcard.  The sound plays out of the speakers even when I have a headset plugged in.  It simply doesn't acknowledge that the headphones are there.
<andoh> please help me.
<nny> sam may* want to try edgy on a livecd to see if it fixes it
<andoh> i don't want to use windows.
<andoh> please
<andoh> edgy is being a bastard.
<andoh> nvidia, barfing, not working the way it should.
<ubuntu> i want to use Windows
<Astrozombie> morvok: yeah but will it act like a Access Point.
<SilentDis> andoh, I'm gonna recommend you check out the envy script.  i had lots of problems setting up the nvidia drivers myself.  they fixed it.
<LameBMX> ubotu can i ask you a question
<nny> andoh does nbvidia barf in 3d?
<SilentDis> !envy | andoh
<ubotu> andoh: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<morvok> AstroZombie: to do this, edit sysctl.conf and set IP_Forwarding_enable=1.
<CheyenneD> How do I get a diffrent VNC viewer?
<LameBMX> ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> SilentDis this bastard can't make something to work good in LInux
<LameBMX> lmao
<andoh> nny and SilentDis; It barfs after I install the drivers as per the documentation.
<dakota> Please someone help me
<vox754> !Enter > andoh
<Clinton__> OK, I'm in Gnome, and my window now have no borders, including no minimize, maximize, close buttons.  what happened and how can I get them back?
<Astrozombie> morvok, but i want to have wep on it.
<ubuntu> i try to install kerio and i won't install
<nny> andoh specific what is barf?
<nny> whats the wrror
<nny> error*
<SilentDis> !language | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gregcha117> clinton open run and type metacity --replace
<andoh> nny: It says that there's the wrong kernel module.
<dakota> I have the COnexant HD Audio card.  The system completely ignores the fact that I have headphones plugged in.
<andoh> nny: This is after I install the driver and do the ctrl+alt+backspace restart.
<Clinton__> gregcha117: I'll try that
<ubuntu> !language | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LameBMX> !anyone | dakota
<ubotu> dakota: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nny> andoh try envy first
<andoh> envy?
<nny> !nvy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andoh> I'm running envy.
<nny> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<SilentDis> andoh, i had the same problems, as I said.  I was missing the restricted modules
<ubuntu> Nvidia drivers
<Bluewolf> Hello I`m trien to figure out how to, Show what firmware i have for my Intel wireless ipw2200, Can anyone help me? is there a site i can go to or a command i can type in?
<sam> nny: nothing on dmesg | grep error
<ubuntu> a one question
<gregcha117> anyone know where the files i delete from my ntfs drive are going, it deletes them but must not really delete them becaues no space is freed, someone know where they're going ?
<ubuntu> one friend have P4 with 14 Inch monitor
<sam> nny: http://pastebin.com/844979 full dmesg
<dakota> I HAVE A CONEXANT INTEL HD AUDIO CARD AND THE COMPUTER IGNORES THE FACT THAT I HAVE HEADPHONES PLUGGED IN.
<ubuntu> why UBuntu wan't to install on this comupter.
<SilentDis> !caps | dakota
<ubotu> dakota: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> dakota that is Linux for that i use Windows
<harry> after installing unrar, i can automtically open an .rar right?
<andoh> And that will work?
<andoh> The envy script?
<Clinton__> gregcha117: thx, got it.  so what happened?
<Astrozombie> So i guess it is impossible.
<andoh> I don't wanna have to reinstall the damn os.
<dakota> Well, if I didn't want it to work in Ubuntu, why would I be asking??
<ubuntu> dakota man the problems was in Red Hat 8 and now in Ubuntu
<SilentDis> ubuntu:  we're usually happy to help people, myself included, but you've done nothing but violate all of our rules here, including calling me names.  why in the world would I wish to help you?
<gregcha117> clinton: not really sure :P i just know i installed openbox and forgot to install some things and well, your windows manager thing crashed
<vox754> Bluewolf, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=11747716
<ubuntu> dakota becouse man ubuntu is in beta version
<nny> sam strangeness normally if the kernel you were using had the support in it, it would just modprobe/load it.. nothing in google showsup for thta model fo laptop + linux or ubuntu.. so.. i wonder if the kernel in edgy has support
<dakota> So I have to wait for a fix, there's nothing I can do now?
<gregcha117> clinton: ive only been using linux for a few days :P just happened to have run into the same problem
<Clinton__> gregcha117: ah well, I'll probably never know, thanks for your help
<SilentDis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu> dakota man you can install XP WIndows
<Astrozombie> Well, time to buy a mac.
<ubuntu> i have illegal copy
<rob> hmm
<nalioth> SilentDis: yes?
<elkbuntu> SilentDis, what?
<eegore_> Is there a way to get a Creative Zen Vision to work with edgy 64 so I can add files to it?
<ignacio> hola
<idlemind> eegore_: yes
<nalioth> SilentDis: did you need something?
<idlemind> eegore_: you need libmtp and gnomad2
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<morvok> AstroZombie: ohh. no prob
<ubuntu> eegore man UBUntu everytimes fuck
<ignacio> speak spanish
<sam> nny: hrmm anyway to find out?
<ubuntu> ignacio
<ubuntu> de donde eres
<ignacio> de chile
<idlemind> eegore_: use apt (or synaptic) to get gnomad2 it will get all the dependencies ok
<ignacio> y tu
<nalioth> ignacio: ubuntu vaya de el #ubuntu-es, por favor  :)
<ubuntu> De Spain
<Astrozombie> I found some Linux software for my wireless card will that help??
<ubuntu> no
<ignacio> a que bien
<ubuntu> Astrozombie
<nny> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> Ignacio man ufff UBuntu don't work good for me
<Astrozombie> It wont work for UBuntu?
<nny> sam worht a download of edgy, looking over dmesg, and yeah, nothing stands out
<ignacio> ?
<FreeNet> sorry need help from egroupware user... please private msg me... sorry again to have to ask in public
<andoh> nny: That so didn't work.
<ubuntu> Astrozombie won't work
<Noggin01> I'm pretty new to Linux and have a startup question regarding ndiswrapper.  When I boot up, I have to open a terminal and run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"  Is there a script I can edit to have this happen automatically, or a better way?
<ubuntu> ignacio Ubuntu no funciona.
<ignacio> ???
<morvok> AstroZombie: to use qep just install the NetworkManager package
<morvok> WEP
<ignacio> a q te refieres
<ubuntu> he Astrozombie and then it won't work
<elkbuntu> ubuntu, ignacio please use english in here
<Astrozombie> so i do your ip forwarding, then get Network manager.
<ubuntu> i try it and say no Wireless card
<vox754> Noggin01, use "ndiswrapper" alone to view options
<ignacio> ok
<binarydigit> Noggin01: /etc/modules
<pianoboy3333> In an irc channel, is there a mode you can set for allowing an unlimited amount of text?
<Astrozombie> You have an intel 2200BG? Mr. Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ignacion que Ubuntu ufff esta a un en version beta.
<vox754> Noggin01, use "ndiswrapper -m"
<Noggin01> i think I did ndiswraper -m, i'll try it again.  if it doesn't work, I'll check /etc/modules thanks
<ignacio> por que es neesario que hable en ingles si con suerte se hablar espaol
<ubuntu> Astrozombie on Dell Inspiron 9300
<morvok> AstroZombie: either way is fine, Network manager just tinkles with the wireless card,  but either way for your laptop to be the router you will need to enable IP_forwarding
<ignacio> ????
<sam> nny: alright i'll give it a go
<eegore_> idlemind: anything else i need
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<rob> sigh
<sam> nny: so your saying everything should work out of the box?
<Astrozombie> Morvok, and how would i do that.
<nalioth> vox754: yes?
<nny> sam heh i run edgy and it works better on alot of things on this asus laptop
<ignacio> y que usas tu ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ignacio que Ubuntu ne esta bien es como Fedora
<Hobbsee> ignacio: ubuntu english only please
<morvok> AstroZombie: enable IP_forwarding?
<Noggin01> "ndiswrapper -m" gives me "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<nny> sam pretty much.. if the kernel has support for that device in it
<harry> after installing unrar, i can automtically open an .rar right?
<CheyenneD> How do I get a diffrent VNC viewer for ubuntu?
<Astrozombie> yes, and to add WEP. Mr morvok.
<nalioth> harry: unrar-nonfree will allow that, yes
<Hobbsee> nalioth: banforward that IP to #ubuntu-es, i'd suggest
<LameBMX> CheyenneD, whats wrong with the current one
<nny> hmm hail ops! ^^
<sam> nny: question is  can i find out if it supports it before downloading it
<sam> ?
<Noggin01> I've added it to /etc/modules, hope that works for me.  thanks guys
<LameBMX> CheyenneD,  i forget the option but ssh handles that kinda stuff
<morvok> AstroZombie: sudo apt-get install NetworkManager. run it and it should be striaght forward to setup wap
<nny> not to mention the fact that guy had a mouth like a sailor
<Astrozombie> I DONT WANT Wap, I want WEP.
<rob> Hobbsee: he speaks Engrish too, so no need I guess
<pianoboy3333> In an irc channel, is there a mode you can set for allowing an unlimited amount of text?
<juano> has anyone made motorola rokr E1 with itunes sync under Linux???
<rob> pianoboy3333: no
<Hobbsee> rob: ah
<nny> sam well that depends.. seeing as how there is no documentation of someone getting linux installed ont hat particular laptop, i can always check the latest kernel source and see if it is, only if i can figure out what devices are not being loaded
<nalioth> pianoboy3333: no
<pianoboy3333> rob: is there a way to increse the limit/timeout
<nalioth> pianoboy3333: join #help
<rob> pianoboy3333: of text? no.
<pianoboy3333> kk
<sam> nny: do you know witch device isn't loading?
<eegore_> idlemind: still not working
<morvok> AstroZombie: mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encrytptio-with-ubuntu-linux
<nny> sam no.. the lspci only shows them as unknown. whats the model number again.. maybe some detective work on Gateways site will help show what it is
<eegore_> is it suppose to automount
<harry> nalioth: is it the unrar-nonfree i installed by doing "sudo apt-get install unrar"?
<morvok> AstroZombie: mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux
<fr500> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<fr500> hello
<nalioth> harry: i suspect so, but am not 100% sure
<fr500> totem can't show WMV videos while xine can, what can be the prob?
<Astrozombie> Morvok, i have network manager install but it doesnt show up.
<harry> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nny> sam this is akin to windows not having a driver, it says "unknown device" until you install it, the hardware ID is not enough for it to know what the hardware is
<fr500> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano> has anyone made motorola rokr E1 with itunes sync under Linux???
<harry> !wmv
<sam> ahh ok
<sam> nny: ima have to pull a spec sheet of the laptop
<sam> 7 devices on this laptop is unknown
<nny> sam, if you have a good net connection, and a available disk, could be quicker just to try the livecd and see what lspci reports on that
<nny> sam alternatively you can compile a new kernel or (anyone wanna jump in on this) download a newer kerenl for dapper
<sam> nny: hrmm ok I need to find the 6.10 live cd link
<nny> sam i'll send you a link
<sam> k
<gregcha117> anyone know where the files i delete from my ntfs drive are going, it deletes them but must not really delete them becaues no space is freed, someone know where they're going ?
<sam> downloading the full version I think atm
<FeliLixTKhat> xlr8n4d did you get my last msg?
<nny> http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edubuntu/edgy/
<Astrozombie> Network Manager is installed now where do i find it?
<nalioth> gregcha117: into your Trash?
<CheyenneD> How do I get a diffrent VNC viewer for ubuntu?
<gregcha117> NOPE
<SilentDis> gregcha117, it drops them into .Trash-<username>.  you can empty it by right clicking the icon in the lower right corner :)
<nalioth> Astrozombie: gksudo network-admin
<nny> sam best either is a personal choice, sapper is deprecated IMHO now that edgy is released and fiesty is in the wings
<gregcha117> SILENTDIS:THEYRE NOT APPEARING IN THERE AFTER I DELETE THEM THOUGH
<nny> dapper*
<nny> sam!
<nny> heh
<nny> send me a pic of that laptop
<SilentDis> CheyenneD, the only vnc viewer i know of is vncviewer... are you trying to connect to some 'customized' version of vncserver or something?
<nny> i think my GF's emachine is the same thing
<Astrozombie> where is sysctl.conf located.
<morvok> " /etc/ I believe
<nny> in which yeah, edgy is way better, has wireless support etc. proper and took 2 hours to setup vs 2 days 11 months ago
<SilentDis> gregcha117, show hidden files on the partition you're working on, and check for a .Trash-<username> folder.  they should be in there.  you can delete them from a command prompt if need be.
<sam> nny: talkin to me? i dont have a digi cam
<juano> has anyone made motorola rokr E1 with itunes sync under Linux???
<magic_ninja> how do i extract a single file from a .deb package?
<nny> sam er no online
<sam> ?
<nny> from gateway's site
<nalioth> gregcha117: what program are you deleting them from?
<nny> sam but yeah, regardelss, use edgy at least
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat I don't think I am getting them, where should I see them?
<SilentDis> magic_ninja, why would you want to do that?  just curious :)
<nny> sam you'll be much happier with the results
<CheyenneD> Where can I get drivers for a Buffalo Airstation WLI-CB-G54HP?
<Astrozombie> morvok how do i type that line you told me to add.
<sam> http://support.gateway.com/support/srt/mcc.asp?sn=N186BD1012071
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat Your messages come up here red, in the same jumble as all the other chat in the window, how can we get a window of our own?
<borg> is anyone familiar with styling their firefox with userChrome.css?
<magic_ninja> SilentDis: kuz i played with a .py file in cedega and i need the old one back
<sam> nny: will give it a go and see if not well i guess its xp for me :(
<nny> i installed compiz/xgl in feb on dapper, and again on this asus 1 month ago (excet beryl) it works flawless and was all too easy to setup
<sam> just want a working ubuntu for xmas lol
<SilentDis> magic_ninja, just reinstall the package for cedega.  it won't overwrite settings, it'll just repair it for you :)
<nny> sam heh wow what did you laptop ever do to you ;)
<FeliLixTKhat> xlr8n4d ... xlr8n4d depending on your Linux system. Ndiswrapper is needed if your wireless card is not supported by Linux.  The recent problem is that when they (Linux Kernel) upgraded from Kernel 2.4 to 2.6 many older devices a.k.a backward compatiblity was lost.  Also the 2.6 kernel has many driver modules built in, that it trys to load at boot up.  This can cause some conflicts with some wireless cards as so
<FeliLixTKhat>  me of the drivers will recognize the hardware, but do not the the necessary firmware to actually make the card work.   This also makes the NDISWRAPPER program fail, as the kernel drives conflict with the ones the NDISWRAPPER trys to load.
<pm2> Anyone have an idea about what might be going on here:  I have installed Win2k under the latest stable version of qemu with kqemu on kubuntu.  The install went fine, and it seems to run ok.  However, when I try to install service packs, they all fail.  SP1 says "failed to add registry key" -- any thoughts as to what might be going wrong?
<FeliLixTKhat> <xlr8n4d> Hello????
<FeliLixTKhat> <FeliLixTKhat> Still here... just wanted to make sure I didn't get too far ahead.
<FeliLixTKhat>  To make NDISWRAPPER work correctly you need to blacklist the kernel drivers.  You do this by editing the file found in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sam> nny: it came with xp mediacenter and massive popups
<sam> lol
<gregcha117> SILENTDIS: YEAH THANKS, THERES A TRASH FOLDER ON THE MOUNTED DRIVE IS THERE ANYWAY I CAN MAKE IT SEND DELETED FILES TO THE REGULAR TRASH BIN? IF ITS NOT EASY THEN I THINK I CAN HANDLE JUST DELETING THEM TWICE LIKE THIS :p
<nny> sam i would highly recommend using edgy than.. i have it on here and since all i play is wow anymore, i hardly ever use my windows partition
<nalioth> !tell gregcha117 about caps
<morvok> AstroZombie: use your favourite text editor (using as su) edit /etc/sysctl.conf. look for the line IP_Forwarding_enable=0 and change the 0 to a 1.
<SilentDis> !caps | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nny> sam hehehe hijackthis + lots of clicks (new laptops r fun)
<nny> sam xmas present?
<sam> nny: can i play wow in ubuntu?
<nny> sam yeah
<sam> nny: yeah
<sam> and I just bought wow
<Astrozombie> MORVOK that line isnt there
<sam> havn't even installed it
<gregcha117> ah whoops sorry for the caps
<sam> :(
<idlemind> sam: yes i believe w/cedega
<gregcha117> didnt notice i hit capslock
<morvok> AstroZombie:okay, add the line IP_Forwarding_enable=1
<rusher> hello
<nny> sam i have beryl (3d desktop environment thing, way slick) and play wow in a new "x window" (like multiple desktops i guess)
<CheyenneD> Where can I get drivers for a Buffalo Airstation WLI-CB-G54HP?
<nny> sam i can help ya a bit to get it setup you'll be much pleased with the result
<sam> nny: is the prog free?
<rusher> CheyenneD are you in japan?
<SilentDis> gregcha117, the trash 'folder' on the drive is the 'regular' trash bin.  that's how nautilus works (it's normal behavior).  you can enable an option to 'permanantly delete' under nautilus, but I'd recommend against it, you can hose yourself pretty good without a saftey net.  never a bad idea to have a 'plan b', which is what that trash thing does ;)
<sam> nny: im half way done with the ionstall cd the live cd is toppin out at 80k
<sam> ;/
<nny> sam i use cedega cause i am lazy and they can use the 5 bucks a month, but it works with wine too.. but IMHO its worth it to have the cedega teams updates
<morvok> AstroZombie: STOP, my bad. got ya in the wrong place.
<nny> sam hmm
<Astrozombie> OH NOE I SAVED IT
<rusher> WOW sucked on Crossover
<nny> sam livecd and install are on and the same in edgy
<sam> hrmm
<nny> sam crap the link i sent you was to edubuntu :(
<rusher> Crossover is on torrent by the way
<morvok> AstroZombie: you are looking for the line net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1
<morvok> AstroZombie: remove the #
<nny> of course there is always torrents :D
<sam> nny http://ubuntu.linux-bg.org/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso thats the file thats almost done
<sam> nny: the one u gave me is edu something
<sam> ahh ok
<Astrozombie> Mr. Morvok, its already 1.
<nny> can't you install from live cd
<nny> sam yeah sorry
<sam> nny: so kill it?
<nny> wait not yet
<sam> k
<morvok> AstroZombie: remove the # from the front of it
<nny> anyone? can you install from edgy live cd, i seem to remember thats how i did it
<rusher> I did nny
<nny> ok yeah sam desktop cd does install as well
<Astrozombie> oh but it says read only
<Astrozombie> How do i save my changes.
<SilentDis> nny:  that's the main way of installing ubuntu, from the livecd :)
<nny> lol thought so
<nny> yeah sam kill install cd and just download live cd
<morvok> AstroZombie: thats because you weren't using gksudo when you started your text editor.
<nny> sam ever seen beryl?
<harry> does ubuntu support lightscribe when burning a CD?
<sam> nny: newp
<Astrozombie> How do i do that.
<harry> or is there a software that supports lightscribe?
<Astrozombie> sudo gedit?
<sam> nny: keep downloading the edu file?
<morvok> AstroZombie: what editor are you using?
<nny> heheh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<SilentDis> hmm... lightscribe under linux... let me do some research harry :)
<nny> sam sorry that was pebkac on my end, no need for edu cd
<harry> SilentDis: thanks
<harry> !lightscribe
<nny> GF is vacuuming and cleaning, tends to distract
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> Astrozombie: gksudo
<Astrozombie> im using Edit
<nny> sam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<SilentDis> harry:  http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<nalioth> !tell Astrozombie about gksudo
<Astrozombie> Gedit..
<sam> nny: so continue on with the file im downloading and kill the edu?
<nny> sam yes
<nny> sam just the desktop cd
<morvok> AstroZombie: run gksudo edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<rusher> AUTOMATIX BLEEDER HAS LIGHTSCRIBE SOFTWARE
<juano> Astrozombie: gksudo is for proper GUI executing as root
<morvok> AstroZombie: run gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<SilentDis> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nalioth> rusher: watch the caps please
<nny> lol
<Astrozombie> So GKSUDO is only used in terminal right?
<nalioth> Astrozombie: it can be used in the "run program" dialog, too
<edrex> anybody know of a working mirror for the PLF repos? freecontrib is missing
<Astrozombie> Theres a run program dialog?
<Astrozombie> :o
<nalioth> Astrozombie: alt-F2
<sam> nny: that video is the kde? or another window manager
<harry> SilentDis: its an RPM. how can i install it on ubuntu?
<SilentDis> harry:  even better, a howto on the ubuntu forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106197
<nalioth> harry: try to stay away from RPMS
<juano> has anyone made motorola rokr E1 with itunes sync under Linux???
<SilentDis> harry:  you can use alien to convert the rpm into a deb package
<bulmer> whats wrong with rpms?
<SilentDis> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Astrozombie> How would i do that if a select a file to be edited from the file system?
<morvok> AstroZombie: run gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<user___> hello,  would any one be able to help with ubuntu 6.10.. I can't switch to virtual terminals, the screen is all garbled , using ATI radeon x800, thx
<xlr8n4d> So did the prior versions before Edgy support wireless USB adapters well, from what it sounds like now is not a good time to try and have them work for me.
<nalioth> SilentDis: that is not recommended
<nalioth> !rpm
<harry> SilentDis: and is 'alien' an application that i have to install?
<rusher> no
<nalioth> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nny> sam that appears to be gnome
<SilentDis> nalioth:  yeah, another case of !worksforme I guess.
<rusher> send me a im on gaim user____
<juano> bulmer:  sudo apt-get install alien
<SilentDis> harry:  check out that 2nd link I sent you... it's on the ubuntu forums.
<harry> SilentDis: ok
<bulmer> juano: i didnt ask for that
<nny> sam but it works with either.. beryl is like metacity (it's the window manager, not the desktop manager (ie gnome or kde)
<nalioth> SilentDis: why don't you and harry join me in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<theflyingfool> are there any window managers like gnome that use less resources
<juano> bulmer: sorry thought someone was askin for it
<nalioth> theflyingfool: many
<Astrozombie> MOrvok! DOne!
<Astrozombie> Now what do i do?
<juano> has anyone made motorola rokr E1 with itunes sync under Linux???
<sam> nny: cool i love the theme the default one i dont like
<harry> nalioth: how?
<nalioth> juano: please hold up on the request, there is nobody here that can help you, and you're becoming a "spammer" with it
<sam> nny: 21mins till the d/l finshed
<nalioth> harry: type /j #ubuntu-classroom <enter>
<smoenux> I'm having problem with Google Vid files. gvi plays fine with Totem on Ubuntu, BUT I just brought back a DVD from work (created on MacOS X) and I don't have permissions to copy the gvi files from the DVD. The avi and mpg files I wrote to the DVD works fine, just the gvi's ... anyone know why ?
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay, now packet throwing over WEP will work after a reboot, but on the client machines you need to edit /etc/resolv.conf and make it look the same as on your laptop.  this way when you type in names instead of numbers it knows howto translate them.
<Astrozombie> See, now what you told me wont work.
<Astrozombie> becuase i cant do that with an xbox
<juano> nalioth well this is a help channel, so if no one responds what am i supposed to do?
<Astrozombie> Back to the drawing board.
<theflyingfool> are there any good wine how to sites other than the wine homepage
<juano> nalioth plus i help all the time
<morvok> AstroZombie: not a problem.
<nalioth> juano: if you wait about 15 minutes between the SAME request, it'll be nicer for everyone
<harry> SilentDis: the 2nd link says it doesnt support at all
<nny_arrgh> sorry
<juano> nalioth no one complains about it, just you nerd
<nny_arrgh> !ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-classroom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> harry:  i'm reading through the whole thing right now.
<nny_arrgh> what is ubuntu classroom
<juanchito2006> Hello, I 'm having trouble with my monitor, an HP L1706. After installing the ati driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of the frequency range
<nny_arrgh> can someone kick my old nick (nny) seems this connection is a bit buggy
<Astrozombie> isnt there a program, that can do what im  trying to do.. and make it simple..
<morvok> AstroZombie: on the xbox somewhere you there should be a network setting area.  you need to enter some information there..
<nny_arrgh> sam in linux it's X server (basic core environment) + window manager (window decorations, behavior etc.) + desktop manager (KDE or gnome or xfce or any other of the thousands out there)
<nny_arrgh> <nny> in windows its (trademark secret juju) + (more juju) + explorer, for comparison :D
<tonyyarusso> juano: Actually, a lot of us will complain about it.  Please do space out your requests for everyone's sake.
<juano> tonyyarusso: ok
<tonyyarusso> nny_arrgh: re: the nick, it will time out after a few minutes.
<juano> tonyyarusso: sorry bout it
<nny_arrgh> lol ok thanks tony
<Astrozombie> all i have is auto obtain IP yes/no auto obtain dns yes/no  and the mac address
<sam> hrmm
* nny_arrgh taunts nny.. your mother was a hamster!
<Astrozombie> will that help Morvok?
<sam> hahahaha
<CheyenneD> Where can I get drivers for a Buffalo Airstation WLI-CB-G54HP?
<morvok> AstroZombie: that does help
<sam> nny_arrgh: 14mins left
<nny_arrgh> sam kk np
<nny_arrgh> sam whatcha think about beryl?
<Astrozombie> so should i reebot my ubuntu box?
<nny_arrgh> astrozombie whatcha tryin to do?
<Astrozombie> i dunno ask morvok.
<juano> Astrozombie: what seems to be the problem??
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay. on the wireless lan card in the laptop you have the Ip address and everything setup?
<nny_arrgh> astro oh the gateway/ ap thing
* nny_arrgh wonders if astro's card supports hostap
<Astrozombie> um my Laptop has no access points, and i think im using ethernet.
<nny_arrgh> Astrozombie oh thought you were trying to setup a wireless ap, my bad (and btw, a wireless card can be an access point)
<FeliLixTKhat> xlr8n4d ... Sorry about that, got bumped off the channel
<Some_Person> ever since i had ubuntu breezy, i've had a windows/ubuntu dualboot working perfectly
<Some_Person> until now
<Astrozombie> nny how do i do that ?
<Some_Person> i used the windows mbr
<nny_arrgh> Astrozombie, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HostAP
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat I saw that, Welcome Back
<Some_Person> ubuntu loaded with BootPart
<morvok> nny_arrgh: ip_forwarding and wep are installed, we are going to configure his wirelan and his xbox together
<Some_Person> everything was fine
<nny_arrgh> astrozombie it is a funciton of the card you have
<Some_Person> until i installed windows vista
<SurfnSanta> anyone know of a good RSS reader
<SurfnSanta> for bobontu
<Astrozombie> I hope
<nny_arrgh> astrozombie only certain chipsets support it.. i have 5 or so orinoco cards i keep handy for such a thing
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat where am I supposed to see an IM from you, can't we have a single window of our own?
<Some_Person> now i get the vista mbr (instead of xp mbr), and the ubuntu choice gives an error
<SurfnSanta> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Astrozombie> Will an intell work?
<nny_arrgh> morvok just using ad-hoc eh?
<SurfnSanta> !atom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nny_arrgh> Astrozombie what you are doing now is fine ATM
<Some_Person> how can i load ubuntu correctly from the vista mbr?
<FeliLixTKhat> xlr8n4d try to find me on MSN use my alias FelixTkhat
<nny_arrgh> morvok has the juju goin for ya..
<Astrozombie> no xbox doesnt connect to ad hoc.
<Astrozombie> i tried that with windows
<Astrozombie> but i also i have buffalo wireless card laying around.
<nny_arrgh> hmm morvok does master work with his card?
<nny_arrgh> morvok sorry to interrupt you guys
<xlr8n4d> FeliLixTKhat try me there xlr8n4d@hotmail.com  I cannot use just your alias to locate you.
<Astrozombie> btw, my laptop has intell 2200 BG
<SilentDis> take care all, gotta go :)
<nny_arrgh> ping...
<user___> any one available to help with terminal/console issues mine is garbled, ubuntu edgy 6.10, radeon x800, ?  thx
<borg> get a geforce, they're the best!
<Astrozombie> nny so  you think my it will work?
* juanchito2006 asks: of the 825 users connected to the chat room, wich of them are actually connected?
<user___> are there lots of issues with rati cards?
<tonyyarusso> juanchito2006: All are connected, just how many are paying attention ;)
<borg> juanchito2006, looks like only 10 to 20
<juanchito2006> tonyyarusso: Good piont
<juanchito2006> *point
<borg> user___, you'd be better off with an nvidia card in linux
<user___> ok, I'll do thatm thx .,..
<juanchito2006> user___: ATi on ubuntu is hell
<nny_arrgh> heheh before you all get all crazy on ATI, just know my GF has it running flawless on her laptop with beryl
<nny_arrgh> and she did the whole thing
<borg> that's why i put aside my Radeon 9800 and bought me a GeForce 7600GS
<cheatersrealm> is there a way to get 2.18 kernel on edgy?
<cheatersrealm> (without compiling from source)
<nny_arrgh> i would say that yeah nvidia=better (i have a 7300go) but ATi is getting better IMHO
<juanchito2006> I've been able to install the driver but my monitor gets crazy
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay, now to setup your wireless card.
<juanchito2006> the ati driver
<borg> nny_arrgh, try running your radeon in dual monitor mode where both monitors are above 1280x1024 and see how beryl will look afterwards
<nny_arrgh> oh did i mention she has dual monitor support for beryl with one big cube?
<user___> is it worth the aggravation to try to get my ati card to work?
<fr500> nny_arrgh: get an 8800gtx for xmas :p these rock!
<borg> fr500, does my 7600GS rock?
<nny_arrgh> borg well she is at 1024x768 since the bug for max res is capped at 22somehting
<morvok> AstroZombie: your wireless card is wlan0 no?
<fr500> borg: i came out from a 6800GT, i guess it's alright
<xevix> powerbook G4, how to get volume/brightness keys working?  i heard of pbbuttonsd but i dunno how to configure, docs please?
<nny_arrgh> borg so yeah, i am aware of that issue :D
<borg> nny_arrgh, 2048x2048
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<juanchito2006> 7600GS is quite good but not as good as the 7600GT
<nny_arrgh> borg, heheh yeah once again, this asus laptop has nvidia (only 7300go, but i have wow running at 30 fps, no biggie)
<nny_arrgh> so personally i wouldn't buy an ATI at this time
<Astrozombie> Hey i says my Card is Ad HOc and infastructure mode.
<Astrozombie> *it
<borg> i like the nvidia technology cause i can now view my tv card's pictures without having the picture of the tv being this thign that's not even part of the frame buffer
<Astrozombie> So it might work with HOST ap?
<SurfnSanta> anyone here use RSS
<morvok> AstroZombie: what does it say when you ifconfig wlan0
<borg> with nvidia my tv's video is actually a part of the frame buffer so beryl can even twist it and play with it in cube mode like as if it's a regular video
<borg> that's just amazing, of course i'm talking about my tv player, "tvtime" and my hauppage tv tuner
<Astrozombie> What info do you want me to give you?
<SurfnSanta> anyone know of an RSS panel item?
<SurfnSanta> so ic an add RSS links
<morvok> AstroZombie: all of it.
<Astrozombie> I dont think im allowed to copy and paste
<nny> bleh
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Music_Shuffle> ?
<nny> dcd again
<Astrozombie> ok thanks
<borg> is anyone familiar with styling their firefox with userChrome.css?
<nny> like talking on a cell phone and being disconnected, but you keep talking anyways
<avuton> How do I have it use suspend-to-disk by default when there's no activity on my computer?
<nalioth> borg: just ask your question
<borg> nalioth, that is my question
<nalioth> borg: i'm sure a lot of us have
<nny> nalioth, whats ubuntu-classroom BTW
<juanchito2006> I 'm having trouble with my monitor, an HP L1706. After installing the ati driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of the frequency range, obliging me to use the more basic driver
<nny> just curious
<nalioth> nny: join it and see :)
<sam> nny: burning the cd now
<nny> sam cool
<nny> nalioth nice stuff...
<avuton> r8732766
<Astrozombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38841/
<Astrozombie> there you go mr MOvok
<nny> nalioth be nice if there where more of these.. like advanced stuff.. or maybe a python or bash classroom
<morvok> AstroZombie: can you paste all the results from ifconfig.
<Astrozombie> im not allowed here
<nalioth> Astrozombie: use a pastebin and bring us the URL  :)
<morvok> :)
<borg> ok, does anyone know how to style their navigation bar in firefox?
<borg> like button padding for specifics
<nalioth> borg: have you been to irc.mozilla.org ?
<borg> i dont believe i have
<nalioth> borg: that would be the place i'd go. they are all about mozilla products
<borg> aight, i go there now
<Astrozombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38843/
<nny> sam btw ubuntu-classroom may be something of interest to you...
<morvok> AstroZombie: looks good.. which on of those cards is /not/ connected to your router?
<Astrozombie> eth1
<Astrozombie> shouldnt be.
<Astrozombie> eth0 is my Ethernet NIC
<morvok> perfect. fire up the xbox.
<morvok> go into the network setting.
<Astrozombie> i havent even restarted the linux box.
<tom__> how do I add something to my PATH?
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay, go for a reboot, I'll get some soda and crackers.
<Trixsey> My volume control is somehow broken, how do I fix it?
<sam> nny: yeah i'll check that out
<sam> nny: ok ready to install the system
<clearscreen> guys, I've been reading that ALSA supports multiple channels and
<clearscreen>               OSS does not, but I can't seem to get sound from multiple
<sam> i selected the start or install option
<clearscreen>               channels at the same time, how come?
<Astrozombie> i am rebooting as we speak.
<clearscreen> and sorry for the screw up
<nny> sam.. kk you have booted the livecd you downloaded?
<morvok> AstroZombie: out of crackers...
<clearscreen> there: guys, I've been reading that ALSA supports multiple channels and OSS does not, but I can't seem to get sound from multiple channels at the same time, how come?
<Astrozombie> yeah it doesnt see an access point.
<Astrozombie> but for some reason it shows the one i setup on the windows side of the laptop.
<sam> nny: yeah
<morvok> AstroZombie: we have to setup the ebox still :)
<Trixsey> ehm
<Trixsey> I have no "gnome-volume-control", where do I get it?
<Astrozombie> what shall i put for the acces point on the Xbox.
<morvok> AstroZombie: go into the network setting in the xbox.
<Astrozombie> ok
<morvok> AstroZombie: what does it say.
<sam> nny: ok im loaded in the live cd
<nny> sam ok, lets see what the kernel running on it says about your hardware now
<Astrozombie> it says essid, Auto obtain Ip, auto obtain dns.
<wayco> <Trixsey> right click panel ... add to panel ... select volume control
<Trixsey> It's in the panel already
<nny> sam, in a terminal type uname -a and post the result
<clearscreen> I've been reading that ALSA supports multiple channels and OSS does not, but I can't seem to get sound from multiple channels at the same time, how come?
<juanchito2006> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<morvok> AstroZombie: turn off the auto stuff.
<Trixsey> but I don't *have* the package
<sam> nny:  kernel 2.6.17-18-gneric
<Trixsey> I'm missing the package
<nny> sam curiosity, not sure what kernel 6.10 has by default, could just google it but thats a lil help
<Astrozombie> ok
<Astrozombie> so what shall i put for ip and dns.
<wayco> sorry .. no help from me
<nny> sam ok, can you post the output of lspci to pastebin for me again?
<morvok> AstroZombie: ip= 192.168.0.233
<sam> nny yep one sec btw lspci | grep Audio comes up as unkown device
<Astrozombie> ESSID?
<morvok> and on the laptop go to the terminal and type cat /etc/resolv.conf.  copy those numbers for the DNS.
<Astrozombie> what do put for that.
<nny> sam hrrm ok
<morvok> AstroZombie: for the ESSID is what you setup with the networkmanager.
<nny> sam np we can dig deeper
<juanchito2006> I can't play stepmania
<Astrozombie> so i just put some thing random?
<sam> nny: crap wireless network doesn't work i have no cat 5
<nny> sam can you post the model number of that laptop again, and if you have any direct info on what type of soundcard you have that would help to
<sam> nny: so I cant get the internet on the live cd to paste the results
<sam> nny: should I run the install and just install?
<nny> sam if it says unknown than we still have a situation to handle
<sam> nny: gateway MX3702
<morvok> AstroZombie: the ESSID should be in the network manager
<Astrozombie> Do i want dchp? And i named the Essid Fart.
<nny> sam well you can, but it'd be just as easy to figure out the hardware you have, and look in the kernel config, etc and see what the problem is first so we know how to deal wiht it
<bigfuzzyjesus> when ever i try to join #xubuntu i get this #xubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<clearscreen> I've been reading that ALSA supports multiple channels and OSS does not, but I can't seem to get sound from multiple channels at the same time, how come?
<sam> nny: alright how do I get the wireless internet to work on the laptop in the live cd?
<morvok> AstroZombie: you can try DHCP but it probably won't work. we want static IP's.
<wasabi_> clearscreen: OSS supports that too.
<nny> sam k gimme a sec gonna look deeper, if you can get a chipset for it by number (ie ATI chipset x) for that laptop than we would have a better lead
<wasabi_> clearscreen: But they both completely rely on your sound cards ability to do hardware mixing.
<nny> sam .. hmm can you do an iwconfig in terminal and tell me if anything shows up?
<wasabi_> clearscreen: Unless you introduce stuff like dmix into the picture.
<clearscreen> hmmm
<Astrozombie> is network manager under system>administration.
<clearscreen> so there's no way in making it work out of the box, darn :P
<wasabi_> Other than dmix, no.
<morvok> AstroZombie: network-admin I think
<sam> nny: it shows the interfaces
<clearscreen> NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing.
<clearscreen> I have 1.0.13
<nny> hmm gateways site says : "High definition 2-channel audio".. heh thanks for being so infrmative, gateway
<Astrozombie> i have system>administration>networking
<clearscreen> yet, it does not mix, any thoughts wasabi_ ?
<morvok> okay..
<nny> sam, kk whats the name of your access point?
<juanchito2006> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Astrozombie> what do ineed for the static IP?
<Astrozombie> on the laptop side
<wasabi_> clearscreen: Nope, none at all.
<juanchito2006> !frequency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frequency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearscreen> k, thanks though
<sam> nny: perhaps this will help http://support.gateway.com/support/srt/docs.asp
<sam> nny: the name is TP
<jejh> would u guys think a p2 300mhz, 256mb ram and a 120gb hd could serve ok as an fileserver for 1 user ?
<morvok> AstroZombie: go with 10.0.0.1 and on the xbox 10.0.0.2
<nny> sam cool thanks.. is the wireless light on your laptop?  (is it enabled via the laptop hardware?)
<sam> yes
<sam> the light is on
<morvok> jejh: a 486 could.
<jejh> ahh okey cool
<Astrozombie> subnets and default gateway.
<nny> sam whats the serial number of that beast? the link you sent didn't transfer that info (cookie)
<zspada15_> jejh: thats way more than enough
<nny> sam k, there are two ways you could do this, i a gonna tell you the command in terminal, alternatively, you could go to System, Administration, Networking and drill down fromt here
<borg> eh, not even the people of irc.mozilla.org know anything
<morvok> AstroZombie: for the laptop?
<jejh> cool :> any other cool stuff i could run on it? :p
<sam> nny: http://pastebin.com/844994
<nny> sam for me, the command is quicker, for the time being, but the admin config works better as it saves preferences etc.
<Astrozombie> heres that thing you wanted MORVOK http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38845
<zspada15_> jejh: you could run ssh, and ftp, and samba if you wanted
<Astrozombie> yeah for both.
<jejh> nice :>
<nny> sam nice thanks
<sam> nny: tried using the config it wont let me select the list
<nny> sam ok
<sam> nny: so cmdline will have to do
<jejh> should i use 6.06 or 6.10 for that pc?
<nny> sam when you did iwconfig what was the network assignment (i.e. eth0, or eth1)/
<zspada15_> jejh: i do reccomend using 6.10 with minimal gui prettyness
<jejh> aye
<jejh> was thinking without gui hehe
<zspada15_> jejh: actually xubuntu would be well suited
<Astrozombie> What do i put for default router.
<Astrozombie> Morvok
<morvok> AstroZombie: on the laptop ip=10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 xbox ip 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.0.0.1
<zspada15_> jejh: but if your confident in command line than go without the desktop environment
<sam> nny: lo, wlan, eth0
<Astrozombie> ubuntu, gave me a defualt subnet of 255.0.0.0
<nny> sam does eth0 have any additional info next to it
<morvok> AstroZombie: thats fine.
<sam> damn, my laptop just died rebooting with the power cord
<sam> nny: hold on gotta boot up again
<nny> it should show one interface as a wireless card with details, although unassociated
<nny> sam k
<Astrozombie> ok PRimary and secondary DNS?
<morvok> 192.168.0.1 and 216.165.129.158
<zspada15_> Astrozombie: 4.2.2.2 and 192.168.0.1
<zspada15_> or that
<morvok> 192.168.0.1 and 216.165.129.158
<zspada15_> Astrozombie: listen to morvok
<andoh> Someone please help me out here. I need it.
<Astrozombie> ok it should work now
<LameBMX> !anyone | andoh
<ubotu> andoh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andoh> I tried to install the nvidia drivers for edgy and it keeps saying that there's an invalid kernel module or non existant nvidia card when i actually have an nvidia 7300 gs.
<sam> nny: ok booted back u[
<morvok> AstroZombie: hopefully.
<sam> up*
<morvok> AstroZombie: we might need to go through a few things if it doesn't
<Astrozombie> UNABLE TO FIND ACCESS POINT
<ShoeUnited> >.>
<andoh> i followed the instructions from the ubuntu website.
<andoh> and it barfed with the previously declared error.
<nny> sam in that pastebin you sent me of the laptop, it has a "Support" and "docs" link next to the motherboard, an ATI RC415MD... google results show only foreign sites, so maybe you can drill down from there.. i am going to do the same. trying to get a "sound card part chipset X out of this so we can check the kernel config for that kernel and see what the deal is
<ShoeUnited> Hi everyone, I did something that should leave marks on my head for stupidity.
<bruenig> !hi | ShoeUnited
<slicky> can i relese a music album under GNU/GPL?
<ubotu> ShoeUnited: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<morvok> AstroZombie: are the ESSID's the same?
<LameBMX> nice ShoeUnited
<Astrozombie> MY ESSID DOESNT EVNE SHOW UP MR MORVOK
<andoh> someone wanna tackle my issue?
<nny> sam how old is this laptop BTW? new?
<Astrozombie> yep FART, and FART
<morvok> ok.
<bruenig> slicky, read the gnu/gpl and then tell me if that makes any sense
<andoh> i got x11 right now.
<LameBMX> sorry andoh im a ati user
<ShoeUnited> I'm gonna need some help, I haven't come across this issue on the forums, (though I doubt anyone would do this).
<sam> nny: just got it in the mail yesterday
<andoh> but, if i try to install the nvidia driver.
<andoh> it fucks up.
<andoh> sorry about the language.
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, im a n00b so ill prolly be of no assistance
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, but your best bet is to just ask
<morvok> AstroZombie: paste ifconfig
<ShoeUnited> Here's my problem: I uninstalled lib*mesa* T_T and the power went out, and the only net within 50 miles is PeoplePC on a windows machine.
<nny> sam ha i got an idea.. i am gonna peep the inf file that comes with the driver
<andoh> i'm not a complete newbie. but, i'm stumped.
<morvok> AstroZombie: and below it type what the xbox setting are.
<sam> nny: k
<Astrozombie> heres that thing you wanted MORVOK http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38846
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, im not familiar with lib*mesa
<nny> sam do you mind giving me the serial number? i am unaware of any potential security issues with this
<LameBMX> what is that
<sam> nny: i now have internet to
<nny> sam errm,.... heh ok
<sam> nny: if you can accept it in a notice or pm sure
<nny> sam lspci still say unknown?
<ShoeUnited> I need to know how to install all things related to lib mesa so that I can get the gui relaunched without using apt-get, or how to make apt-get install off a cd :s
<sam> nny: for audio? yes
<nny> sam i can.. but freenode is being weird about PMS, let me try to pm you agian
<nny> again*
<morvok> AstroZombie: can you paste it again with your xbox settings typed below it please.
<andoh> i do the 'sudo apt-get update'
<sam> j
<ShoeUnited> Well, by saying lib mesa, i mean all the mesa libraries like: libglu1-mesa_*
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited,  hmmm did you man apt-get cuz im pretty sure it can install from local sources ie cdrom with the liveCD in it
<nny> sam appears pm still doesn't like me.. wanna email it to me?
<slicky> burner: it only for softwares?  but i mean.. if i release a cd with music and the "source" of the tracks.. the pure tracks that i recorded.. will i be able to put a GNU/GPL license over it then?
<ShoeUnited> Well, I don't have a liveCD but I didn't think to man apt-get lol
<nny> sam alternatively, if you are feeling geeky. you can download the audio or cipset driver and nose around yourself.. lots of useful info in the inf files
<ShoeUnited> I'm on 24.4k baud, so :s
<andoh> and then do the 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common' and then run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' then control+alt+backspace and X11 says I don't have the proper nvidia kernel module or even an nvidia card in the first place.
<prurigro> anyone know how to get rid of the hybernate/suspend options in gnome ? I unchecked can_hibernate and can_suspend in gconf-editor but the options are still there, and they still suspend/hibernate when I click them ...
* ShoeUnited gives LameBMX a cookie of joy.
<ShoeUnited> :D
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, did you apt-get clean or anything lately? if not than they may still be local
<nny> sam join #nny
<ShoeUnited> I think I had set it to auto-clean
<nny> sam that should be a ample work around until i figure out why om hates me
<nny> pm*
<Astrozombie> heres that thing you wanted MORVOK http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38847
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, does the windoze box have a nic in it?
<andoh> I've tried everything I could.
<andoh> Arrgh.
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, cuz you could always enable internet sharing and go about it that way (and wait on the download)
<ShoeUnited> *shudders* I could give it a try, but you know how window's is. lol
<LameBMX> eh
<LameBMX> im not a n00b on windows lol
<LameBMX> its just windows ... run the sharing wizard .. reboot ... and if it dont work repeat
<ShoeUnited> I tried a bit ago with a working gui and a buddy. I could read his volumes but he was damned to read mine, then I lost his feh it was a big mess.
<LameBMX> its windows .. things dont always work the first time
<ShoeUnited> Yeah hehe
<LameBMX> feh?
<andoh> Is noone able to help me?
<ShoeUnited> feh = general disgust without using the actual f word pronounced F-eh
<borg> meh
<ShoeUnited> cousin of meh
<borg> yep
<Astrozombie> i have a feeling it aint gonna work.
<Astrozombie> :(
<andoh> meh^V/c&2
<ShoeUnited> But meh is more disenchantment or disassociation or lack of caring.
<timothy> how do I create the apache group and the apache user, a program, campsite, requires it.
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited, i think networking the two together would be a lot easier than tryin to install a winmodem in nix
<andoh> Now help me.
<borg> actually i thought feh came before meh
<andoh> If anyone knows anything about nvidia and edgy.
<hhhjr> Eve everyone, I just recompiled my ubuntu 2.6.17-10 kernel to 2.6.19.1 and after a sucessful build when rebooting I get this error "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell." this was the second time I recompiled it? any ideas?
<ShoeUnited> Hehe yeah, but I was hoping to force apt-get to install from deb packages.
<po0f> andoh: I have it working just fine.
<Astrozombie> MORVOK are you thinking?
<ShoeUnited> cause I can download and burn just fine, mount np.  it's just getting the debs installed that I need help on.
<CheyenneD> WHere do I get a mp3 codec?
<timothy> a
<timothy> andoh: I do
<andoh> po0f: what did you do and what card do you have?
<andoh> timothy: same question.
<morvok> AstroZombie: yes.
<timothy> andoh: I installed envy
<po0f> andoh: Installed `nvidia-glx`; FX5500.
<andoh> I tried envy.
<andoh> i'm using envy.
<Astrozombie> MORVOK am i doing an Ad Hoc here?
<andoh> nvidia barfs.
<borg> does anyone here know how to modify navigation bar padding with userChrome.css?
<po0f> andoh: Except I manually edited my xorg.conf.
<aleka> I am trying to get real player to listen to bbc radio.. for some reason I can not see it in the repos [ i have the canonical repo enabled which says should contain Realplayer] , I then installed directly form the real.com website and run the install scriopt.. but the app is not listed anywhere, typing "realplay" or "realplayer" in the terminal is not doing anything... Any ideas guys?
<ShoeUnited-AFK> I'm gonna go read man apt-get
* ShoeUnited-AFK nods and thanks LameBMX
<timothy> andoh: you have the same question about apache
<LameBMX> mp
<andoh> po0f: How did you edit it?
<juanchito2006> andoh: !nvidia
<andoh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<po0f> andoh: Changed `Driver "nv"` to `Driver "nvidia"`.
<andoh> hmm.
<andoh> okay.
<hhhjr>  any help on this one please? "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell."
<po0f> hhhjr: Looks like you're missing a hard drive.  ;)
<alexcamilo> Hello, I have a startup question. technically its for debian but i was told debian and ubuntu use the same startup scripts thing so i'l see if anyone knows here.   I'm trying to put the equivilent of a specific user running "startx" into a shell script and have it run when the computer starts up. but X wont start unless i run the script directly on the computer using the shell on the screen. i cant run the script remotley and it wont 
<alexcamilo> i am using su user -c startx
<andoh> hhhjr: sounds like it's not mounting.
<andoh> hhhjr: Check yer hardware.
<CheyenneD> WHere do I get a mp3 codec?
<andoh> hhhjr: and try a live disk.
<bruenig> !quicktime | CheyenneD
<ubotu> CheyenneD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andoh> hhhjr: try to mount it from a live cd.
<aleka> any help with installing realplayer?
<bruenig> aleka, what do you need
<hhhjr> po0f yes I understand that but I compiled a new kernel and after a successful build I get that error?
<Astrozombie> MORVOK I guess, could buy that stupid USB ICS dongle at Walmart.
<aleka> bruenig: reposting what I put in abt a min ago....
<aleka> I am trying to get real player to listen to bbc radio.. for some reason I can not see it in the repos [ i have the canonical repo enabled which says should contain Realplayer] , I then installed directly form the real.com website and run the install scriopt.. but the app is not listed anywhere, typing "realplay" or "realplayer" in the terminal is not doing anything... Any ideas guys?
<Hyouketsu> this is a stupid question by why hasnt anyone made executables run as well in linux as it does in windows.
<andoh> hhhjr: try to boot from a disk, go in, recompile the kernel more specifically and mabye you'll get it. sometimes you might activate something and it'll make it barf unexpectedly.
<hhhjr> I can still boot into the existing kernel
<morvok> AstroZombie: I just found a document for what we are trying to do :)
<Astrozombie> :o
<jejh> is it a big difference between 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<Astrozombie> ethernet, wifi broadcasting?
<andoh> Now.
<andoh> I installed nvidia-glx or whatever.
<Astrozombie> I hope it works, becuase im gonna use for my Nintendo DS too.
<andoh> I should edit the xconf file?
<po0f> hhhjr: Which kernel version did you compile? 2.6.19?  2.6.20?
<hhhjr> andoh this was my 2nd attempt and I thought I might have missed something in the menuconfig as I have a sata drive
<bruenig> aleka, open a fresh terminal and do the following, wget http://mirror.xmu.edu.cn/archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hhhjr> 2.6.19.1
<bruenig> aleka, everything after the comma, one one line including the &&
<bruenig> on one*
<Hyouketsu> this is a stupid question by why hasnt anyone made executables run as well in linux as it does in windows.
<bruenig> !wine | Hyouketsu
<ubotu> Hyouketsu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<po0f> hhhjr: Does your /etc/fstab use device or UUID names?
<timothy> does anyone know how to add the user group for apache?
<hhhjr> po0f sorry kinda a newbie here
<aleka> bruenig: thanks.. downloading...
<po0f> timothy: Add the actual 'apache' group, or add a user to the apache group?
<andoh> okay, wish me luck.
<jejh> 6.06 or 6.10 for a p2 300mhz 256mb ram fileserver?
<andoh> restarting x.
<po0f> hhhjr: What does `grep sda1 /etc/fstab` spit at you?
<hhhjr> So should I boot into the old kernel and then I could check ?
<Flannel> jejh: 6.06, you don't need any of the benefits of 6.10, and could benefit from the stability of 6.06
<link_36p> Is there a way i can manualy reset the screen resolution in wine?
<po0f> hhhjr: Yes, I thought you already had.  :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> jejh, 6.06 echo of flannel
<aleka> slow connection thou..7K/s :)
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay.  time for some manual stuff to make sure things are right.
<po0f> hhhjr: Are you running right now with the new kernel?
<mechtn> hey there
<hhhjr> at the shell after it gives me the error?
<mechtn> ubuntu is really great so far
<timothy> po0f: well, I have a install script that fails with "chown 'root:apache' : invalid group"
<mechtn> i just installed it on an old p2 333
<bruenig> !hi | mechtn
<ubotu> mechtn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<morvok> AstroZombie: fire up the terminal and hit su
<hhhjr> no on another computer
<co_japon_abis> stupid
<bruenig> morvok, there is no su
<co_japon_abis> mothe fucka
<co_japon_abis> fuck bush
<morvok> type su
<Hyouketsu> whats the differences between debian  and ubumtu
<Flannel> !ops
<po0f> timothy: I use lighttpd; it's not apache but the user and group for it are 'www-data', if that helps.
<bruenig> !ops | co_japon_abis
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<ubotu> co_japon_abis: Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<link_36p> is there a way to reset the resultion in wine?
<hhhjr> po0f gonna check
* bruenig thought Flannel was an op
<Astrozombie> what did i just do MR MORVOK?
<Hobbsee> what/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* rob looks at co_japon_abis 
<QwertyM> lol
<Flannel> morvok: su is not the correct method for use in ubuntu, it is not set up to handle that by default.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b co_japon_abis!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<andoh> Okay, that didn't work.
<Hobbsee> argh
<andoh> It did the same error.
<morvok> AstroZombie: you are know in the super user account.
<Hyouketsu> whats the differences between debian  and ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b co_japon_abis!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<idlemind> !su | idlemind
<Astrozombie> i was always super user
* mode/#ubuntu [+b co_japon_abis!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ubotu> idlemind: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> !sudo | morvok
<ubotu> morvok: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Astrozombie> ....
<andoh> 'nvidia kernel module not valid or not a supported nvidia card or you don't have a nvidia card'.
<Astrozombie> do you ever have Ubuntu Morvok?
<Flannel> Astrozombie: exit out of that.  What are you trying to do?
<Astrozombie> Use my Laptop as a wireless router
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-238-220.melsa.net.id!##unavailable]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b co_japon_abis!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> thanks nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<morvok> AstroZombie: as I agree, sudo is the way to do most things. running su isn't all that bad sometimes.
<andoh> Hrm.
<andoh> Dangit. Someone help me. :)
<morvok> AstroZombie: okay than, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid FART
<bruenig> morvok, unless su has been enabled, it can't even be used. It is probably bad policy to suggest that someone use su when the majority of ubuntu users don't even have it enabled
<bruenig> just a thought
<po0f> andoh: Have you tried installing the beta drivers before?
<andoh> po0f: No.
<Astrozombie> dones
<hhhjr> po0f no such file or directory
<po0f> hhhjr: How do you not have an fstab?
<andoh> po0f: See, it worked fine until I did something and it went all messed up. And now it doesn't work at all.
<po0f> andoh: Do you remember what you did?
<aleka> Would it be inappropriate to ask an Opera related question here??
<morvok> AstroZombie: how does the xbox look
<Astrozombie> MORVOK I DIDNT WORK!
<Flannel> aleka: #ubuntu-offtopic might be more appropriate
<bruenig> aleka, if it support related
<link_36p> no one knows the custum wine display cammands? :(
<sam37> HI
<bruenig> !hi | sam37
<ubotu> sam37: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Astrozombie> IT DOES EVEN SHOW THE ESSID ON MY OTHER LAPTOP!
<rob> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hhhjr> po0f after it tries to boot the kernel, then it fails and says dropping into a shell
<hhhjr> I have no acess to the hd
<sam37> i got a little question about installing ubuntu
<Astrozombie> are you Jerking my chain MORVOk.
<po0f> hhhjr: After trying to boot with your old kernel?
<borat> hey guys, i want to partition my 55gig hd that has an ext3 and swap on it so i can fit another linux that will take up 5 gigs
<hhhjr> no I can still boot into the old kernel
<bruenig> !ask | sam37
<ubotu> sam37: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<borat> how will i partiton it?
<morvok> AstroZombie: no..
<po0f> hhhjr: I thought that's what you went off to do.
<aleka> bruenig: When I click on .mpg files, I get an error<Sorry the program Opera pluginwrapper closed unexpectedly, would you like to report a bug
<hhhjr> po0f sorry I will now brb
<Astrozombie> well wouldnt i have to bridge my WIfi and ether net first..
<bruenig> borat, a swap, and two partitions
<bruenig> two root partitions*
<aleka> bruenig: where can I post a screen-shot of this to give you a better visual?
<bruenig> aleka, yeah, I would have no idea how to do that
<sam37> okey I wanted to install ubuntu and wwhen i try to boot from ether livecd or to try install I get a black screen what give?
<sam37> s
<bruenig> aleka, the pluginwrapper is a binary only thing that comes with opera, hard to troubleshoot that
<jeff2> Do the orinoco_cs drivers included in Ubuntu support monitor mode (rfmon) out of the box, or do I need to patch them to enable it?
<morvok> AstroZombie: what for?
<bruenig> sam37, how far do you get before you get the black screen?
<bruenig> sam37, do you get the screen where you select, "start or install ubuntu"
<sam37> right when it should go to the desktop
<aleka> hmm
<Flannel> Astrozombie: this page might be of some assistance: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10131.html
<Astrozombie> can this work with a Nintendo ds.
<sam37> yes bruenig
<vivicrow> wow, 821 ppl in this channel!!!
<Astrozombie> i know Mac's ICS can.
<bigfuzzyjesus> sam37, did you verify the iso like md5chksum
<casfindad_> join #digikam
<bruenig> sam37, well bad burn is probably out of the question then, which is the only avenue I was going to go down. Probably a graphics card issue, but I don't have any clue how to trouble shoot that
<sam37> okey
<hhhjr> po0f sorry about that it spits out #/dev/sda1
<bigfuzzyjesus> sam37, do you have a onboard grafix card?
<alexcamilo> got it. changed a line in Xwrapper.config from console to anybody
<Flannel> Astrozombie: internet is internet.  so, if your second card is 802.11b, then yeah.
<alexcamilo> sorry for the trouble. i'm still a noob
<Flannel> Astrozombie: er, networking is networking, I shouldve said.
<bigfuzzyjesus> alexcamilo, thats what we are here for :)
<alexcamilo> :-)
<sam37> im currently run pclinuxos and i have a ati 9200 radeon graphics card
<Astrozombie> nope that wont work, it doesnt make a separate ESSID
<sam37> i had big problems with geting the graphical part working
<andoh> hurm
<andoh> i hope this works.
<Astrozombie> I guess, ill have to pay 50 bucks for a USB dongle that does the same exact thing.
<alexcamilo> is it true that each distro has a different implementation of the startup script system?
<alexcamilo> or distro families
<Astrozombie> And all it does is take your existing connection and shares it via wifi.
<sam37> is ubuntu fast as slackware?
<sam37> hey is ubuntu as fast as slackware?
<andoh> sam37: yes.
<po0f> hhhjr: Is there any special reason you are compiling a newer kernel?
<bigfuzzyjesus> sam37, never used slackware, but ubuntu may not be picking up your card
<sam37> i love pclinuxos but i wish it was faster
<hhhjr> yes I hadproblems with my Nexus DVB card and I was told it was broke in my version of the kernel
<juanchito2006> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sam37> thats why im looking at ubuntu
<po0f> hhhjr: From what I hear, they're moving a lot of stuff around as far as hard drive stuff goes.
<hhhjr> and also to learn
<Astrozombie> Argh.
<PORDO> anyone using edgy...can you play vorbis audio in rhythmbox?
<PORDO> and are you using gstreamer 0.10
<hhhjr> po0f I am a noob but when you run the menuconfig for the new kernek am I opening the existing config from the old kernel or is it a generic config file?
<nny> why would make-menuconfig in src thrwo such colorful errors as scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:128: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before use_colors
<ernz> Morning all.
<nny> may not have source... lemme check that
<ernz> Can someone please assure me that there are actually some tools that exist on the Gnome version of Ubuntu that actually allow bluetooth functionality?
<^Gecko^> hello
<^Gecko^> omg there's a lot of users in here
<PORDO> how can i get rid of KDE and still have the Qt libs to run KDE apps?
<ernz> lol
<bruenig> !info bluetooth
<ubotu> bluetooth: Bluetooth stack utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bruenig> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bruenig> !info bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<hhhjr> erns I lost many hours trying to get blletooth dial up and did not succeed
<bruenig> ernz, so that is a yes
<Asc> Is it possible to set GNOME to use alt-[right mouse button]  to resize a window?
<pucko-> pordo, kde apps depend on more than just qt. but you can probably get away with just keeping a few of the essential kde-packages.
<Astrozombie> thanks for try Morvok
<po0f> hhhjr: It's a generic config.  To get most of the options set up, do `sudo cp /boot/config-version-that-works /path/to/new/kernel/source && cd /path/to/new/kernel/source && make oldconfig`.
<^Gecko^> simple question with a hopefully simple solution;  how do I increase my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024.  the resolution is not shown in 'system > preferences > screen resolution', but it is the native resolution of my lcd, a Viewsonic cp171b, with an nvidia 6800 video card?
<^Gecko^> wtf
<^Gecko^> nm the wtf
<bruenig> !fixres | ^Gecko^
<ubotu> ^Gecko^: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hhhjr> po0f ok I will research it some more gotta get some sleep but thanks for the help
<godtvisken> what command shows which drives are mounted?
<ernz> breunig: Thanks. hhhjr: I have been using Kubuntu for the last month just to see what it's like. Some things are far superior to Ubuntu, like the hardware com. utilities (Especially Bluetooth!) and there is useful stull like automounting and the likes
<^Gecko^> *click*
<ernz> But there are some major annoyances too, so I think I am going back to Ubuntu
<timfrost> godtvisken: df
<link_36p> Anyone know how to specify a custom screen resolution/
<godtvisken> :o I have no swap space mounted
<bruenig> swapon
<godtvisken> bruenig: but it was an error on bootup i believe
<godtvisken> something like.. trying to mount swap, failed
<Astrozombie> any one use wifi radar?
<morvok> AstroZombie: sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Master essid Fart channel 11 key aabbccdd.  adjust the xbox in the advanced settings accordingly.
<ShoeUnited-AFK> :/
<pucko-> godtvisken, you have to give us more than that
<ShoeUnited-AFK> nothing helpful in man apt-get
<po0f> godtvisken: It will not show your swap partition as "mounted".
<morvok> time for bed
<timfrost> godtvisken: swap is NOT shown by df.  top will show swap usage, if you have a swap partition.  Can you pastebin /etc/fstab and output from 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Astrozombie> Yeah, it wont do master :(
<ernz> bruenig: That bluetooth guide doesn't really have great functionality, is there a way I can get KDE software running properly on Ubuntu? I know it should work because it's a similar underlying architecture, but, for some reason stuff like KBluetoothD and it's associated apps all lag and hang whenever I try and run them.
<ShoeUnited-AFK> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Astrozombie> where can i find a list that can?
<po0f> godtvisken: What does `cat /proc/swaps` say?
<link_36p> Does anyone know how to reset WINE when the resoluition paramiters are bvad?!
<ernz> hhhjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup << ?
<zak_> after hibernating, audio doesn't seem to work [apps like rhythmbox just don't play, or freeze] ... what's going on here?
<godtvisken> po0f: nothing
<godtvisken> timfrost: http://pastebin.com/845007
<Astrozombie> What wifi cards support MAster?
<ernz> link_36p : As with many things in Ubuntu I am guessing that deleting the ~/.wine dir should work.
<po0f> godtvisken: And what does the /etc/fstab entry look like for your swap partition, and what does fdisk say about that partition?
<godtvisken> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/845008
<godtvisken> sorry
<ShoeUnited-AFK> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<godtvisken> timfrost: http://pastebin.com/845008
<Astrozombie> IS there a master list some where.
<godtvisken> po0f: see the two links i have pasted to timfrost
<kmu> I am trying to install dhcp3-server, but I am getting: The following packages have unmet dependencies. dhcp3-server: Depends: dhcp3-common (= 3.0.1-2) but 3.0.3-6ubuntu7 is to be installed. E: Broken packages. I thought about reinstalling dhcp3-common, but that would uninstall ubuntu-base -- not something that sounds good. How do I install dhcp3-server.
<ernz> link_36p : How did that work?
<QwertyM> I need a better version of gaim than beta3, available on repos ?
<zak_> anyone know how to resolve problems with audio after hibernating?
<po0f> godtvisken: Have you tried reformatting the partition and trying to turn it on again? `mkswap /dev/hdb5 && swapon /dev/hdb5`.
<godtvisken> po0f: no, i haven't. is that safe?
<^Gecko^> yay, thanks. that worked
<po0f> godtvisken: It just formats the partition as swap.
<pianoboy3333> how do I mount a folder as a dvd?
<^Gecko^> now to figure out how to use wine, and to use wine to load mirc and steam
<po0f> godtvisken: Make sure you format the right partitions.  I don't think I have to tell you what happens if you get it wrong the first time.  ;)
<ShagSpeed> Anyone had any luck with XGL with ATI in 6.10 ?????
<^Gecko^> ....and xgl
<^Gecko^> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<godtvisken> po0f: yeah, heh. well, i just did what you said. it appears to have worked. uhm, what now?
<^Gecko^> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ShagSpeed> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jejh> would a 120gb work on an old compaq p2 ? thinking bout the ide controller..
<ShagSpeed> !crack
<ubotu> crack: Password guessing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0a-9 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<pucko-> godtvisken, you should probably check to see if the partitions still have the correct uuid (otherwise it wont mount next time you reboot anyway)
<mechtn> hey, does anyone mind looking at animal shelter manager on sourceforge and recommending which install of it i should download for ubuntu
<Chris-Waterguy> hi all - where can I find info on using Ubuntu/Gnome with keyboard rather than mouse?
<^Gecko^> jejh, it will work, but it probably wont be able to use more than 137 gigs of that drive
<pucko-> or perhaps that's handled automatically
<^Gecko^> due to bios limitation
<godtvisken> pucko-: how do i check?
<po0f> godtvisken: You should be fine now.  The fstab entry for the swap partition looks ok.  Check to make sure it worked with `cat /proc/swaps`.
<foglight> mechtn: what is the link?
<^Gecko^> jejh,  with a newer ide controller card you might have luck
<jejh> but its a 120gb and u said it was a 137gb limit? :p
<pucko-> godtvisken, sudo vol_id -u /dev/<your swap partition>  and then compare it with the entry in /etc/fstab
<^Gecko^> jejh,  i am a fool!
<jejh> hehe :p
<^Gecko^> lol i am also drunk, and mistook 120gig to mean 200 gig
<jejh> :D
<jejh> hehe
<jejh> how much ram does a server install of ubuntu take anyway? without any extra added
<^Gecko^> (lol! drunk, and installing ubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> jejh: Minimum 64 MB
<old-monk> jejh all depends on your ide controller, get one of those "ide raid" controlers with boot chip and it will work
<jejh> oki
<^Gecko^> jejh,  dunno, the more the merrier
<godtvisken> pucko-: so what do i do if they are different? change it?
<^Gecko^> and merry xmas day, btw
<godtvisken> pucko-: in fstab, i mean
<mechtn> foglight: http://sheltermanager.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Astrozombie> Hello mates
<^Gecko^> hi Astrozombie
<Astrozombie> I am having trouble with my Wifi card, it works but i can change mode to MASTER
<Astrozombie> *cantT
<_james> i need help.. how to enable OHCI usb controller?
<pucko-> godtvisken, yes, that should do it. were they the same?
<^Gecko^> speaking of wifi.....Sony Vaio + Ubuntu 6.10 = :(
<lars__> hiya all.
<^Gecko^> I have to go see a man about a horse
<^Gecko^> ttyl
<ShoeUnited-AFK> ... if it weren't for my horse....
<Astrozombie> DOES anyone know how to use a Mac?
<_james> help anyone
<_james> i need help.. how to enable OHCI usb controller?
<Astrozombie> any mac users?
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Depends on what you want to do with a mac.
<idlemind> no they are "to easy"
<ShoeUnited-AFK> I know HOW to use a mac kinda, but I'm not great with a mac.
<Astrozombie> i wanna know if this works on linux http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051119155606277
<Astrozombie> thats what ive been trying to figure out for weeks
<ShoeUnited-AFK> gimmie a couple to read it, I'm choking my pipe atm.
<ShoeUnited-AFK> !!
<ShoeUnited-AFK> NOt a euphamism
<godtvisken> pucko-: no, they were different
<Astrozombie> ??
<juanchito2006> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ShoeUnited-AFK> I mean, I'm tied up my bandwith.
<emun> hi, how do i get bittorent to run on ubuntu
<juanchito2006> !generic monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about generic monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juanchito2006> !disply
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disply - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monoxide> emum: what client are you using
<foglight> mechtn: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sheltermanager/sheltermanager_2.0.16_i386.deb
<pianoboy3333> Can I have some help with mplayer? It seems the members of #mplayer are idlers. I need to combine 4 VOB files, then transcode them to avi's, and start at 2 min into the first avi, and end 6 min in the fourth avi
<juanchito2006> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<foglight> mechtn: download that and use 'dpkg -i file.deb'
<juanchito2006> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<monoxide> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mechtn> foglight: ok.. thanks.. where did that come from?  do i need to worry about installing java like it says before hand or is that included in that package?
<_james> where can i find my kernel source? i want to edit it and enable my OHCI controller.. anyon?
<lars__> I have two SATA drive for storage and I cant for the life of me copy the 6000 mp3's on one to the other. no matter what I do the transfer stalls after about 6-700mbs each time and leaves my puter in a state where it freezes every ten secs or so. i thought it might be konqueror but i tried a verbose cp and same thing again. anyone got a clue about this?
<emun> I do not have a clue how to set it , I do not know what client
<foglight> mechtn: thats from the Debian section
<lars__> im a noob too btw in case you didnt notice alredy....and ive searched on gg too
<foglight> mechtn: java is probably installed, see if there is a /usr/bin/java
<Astrozombie> Shoe you done reading it?
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Yeah.
<ShoeUnited-AFK> I'm looking for a related article
<ShoeUnited-AFK> You want to share the connection of an NDS and a Linux box yes?
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Without having to connect the NDS with a usb.
<Astrozombie> yes
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Which it the tricky part.
<emun> I remember using bittorrent in windows but can not figure out what to do in ubuntu
<Astrozombie> i dunno how to do that in linux
<Astrozombie> linux doesnt have ICS.
<ShoeUnited-AFK> hrmmm
<old-monk> Astrozombie it has, its called iptables :(
<ShoeUnited-AFK> emun: sudo apt-get install azereus*
<old-monk> emun ktorrent
<ShoeUnited-AFK> hehe ^_^
<rafael> emun: gnome-btdownload
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<juanchito2006> Download it from www.bittorrent.com
<Astrozombie> Shoe you still there?
<hheee> wtf after the grub screen i get /bin/sh cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs) omg the world is ending
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Yup.
<emun> is azareus like the gui
<ShoeUnited-AFK> I'm not sure how you'd go about it.
<Astrozombie> sorry, i got disconnected
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Yeah I saw the netsplit.
<Astrozombie> Do you know, any one who might?
<hheee> wtf after the grub screen i get /bin/sh cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs) omg the world is ending
<juanchito2006> I'm having a problem with my monitor
<Astrozombie> maybe if i put mac osx on my laptop...
<juanchito2006> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> hello
<hheee> !/bin/sh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/sh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hheee> wtf after the grub screen i get /bin/sh cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs) omg the world is ending!!
<mechtn> where in ubuntu is the shelll
<Astrozombie> :(
<juanchito2006> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<ShoeUnited-AFK> Astrozombie: I don't see why your NDS wouldn't happily leapfrog onto the linux wireless if you have it open and set up for ics
<hheee> wtf after the grub screen i get /bin/sh cant access tty: job control turned off (initramfs) omg the world is ending!!
<juanchito2006> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited-AFK> initramfs = initialized ram file system
<ChevronX> Is there a PS2 emulator in apt-get repositories? If not where can I get one from
<hheee> omg ubuntu byebye back to billgatews
<emun> got message authentication failed when i used gnom-btdownload
<ShoeUnited-AFK> *gnome-btdownload
<afungu25> hello
<Deep__> hi AFigueiredo
<Deep__> oops
<Deep__> afungu25 :D
<afungu25> hehe
<ChevronX> Is there a PS2 emulator in apt-get repositories? If not where can I get one from
<ShoeUnited-AFK> LameBMX:  I think I found it but it wasn't in man  it was here:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<mechtn> foglight: it errored out saying dependancies were not installed
<mechtn> is there anyway like gentoo to make it download and install those before hand?
<mns> any good tutorials on the make utility
<ShoeUnited-AFK> mechtn:  Synaptic Package manager should download the necessities first.
<mechtn> shoe, its a package called sheltermanager i downloaded from the sheltermanager sourceforge webpage
<mechtn> used dpkg -i to install it
<bulmer> mns hang on..i have a link to autoconf book
<mns> bulmer: thx
<bulmer> http://sourceware.org/autobook/download.html
<mns> thx a lot man
<mns> or woman
<mns> ...
<mns> thx a lot* :D
<bulmer> :)
<bulmer> you're welcome
<Jimerson> I'm still having problems getting my airport extreme card working in my imac G5 using 6.10, so I tried plugging the ethernet in directly. It seems to be active but nothing (firefox, gaim) works. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<james_brown> Jimerson: make sure the dns servers are properly set in /etc/resolv.conf
<Jimerson> james_brown: How do I go about doing that?
<james_brown> Jimerson: do you know your dns servers' ip addys?
<Jimerson> james_brown: no
<bulmer> Jimerson: i would even go as far back as checking if you can ping any other ip address
<james_brown> mmmm...that's not good
<hheee> how do i rebuild my mbr?
<hheee> =(
<totall_6_7> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hheee> how do i reinstall ubuntu but keep my /home intact
<james_brown> hheee: make a backup :)
<sakura> <hheee>: Back it up.
<Jimerson> bulmer: I'll try ping..
<kc> is /home on a separate partition?
<james_brown> it depends
<james_brown> usually not
<hheee> omg i cant get into bash to backup
<sakura> Tried a livecd?
<hheee> ooo nice idea theheh thnx
<sakura> :D
<james_brown> hheee: try the gui
<PORDO> can anyone here using edgy play vorbis audio in rhythmbox (or other gstreamer apps like totem) ????
<PORDO> i cannot.
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited-AFK, i found this in my stuff for fake raid im about to do ...
<nny> can anyone tell me why make menuconfig returns errors
<wastrel> hi
<LameBMX> ShoeUnited-AFK, udpkg -i /locl/path/to/package.deb
<kc> nny, what errors are you getting
<james_brown> PORDO: ogg vorbis is supported out of the box i guess
<nny> kc g/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<nny> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:288: error: KEY_RIGHT undeclared (first use in this function)
<sakura> Oh yeah. I changed video cards from Nvidia to ATI, but I have the proprietary Nvidia drivers installed. Should I try starting from recovery mode and removing the drivers before starting X?
<kc> have you got the ncurses libs?
<idlemind> sakura: yes that'd be a good idea
<PORDO> james_brown not for me it isn't!
<sakura> Okay, thanks!
<nny> kc.. ahh, maybe not, let me check
<sushi_> Hey what's a good video card?  Like one that has good overall support?  Is it the nVidia geforce series?
<LameBMX> hey .. is there a way to just fix grub on the MBR .... also does the MBR portion of grub contain any settings whatsoever? im about to attempt a fakeraid install and dont feel like dealing with windows loading so i figured i would just leave windows a nice partition at the beginning of the array
<nny> kc what package is that a part of?
<james_brown> PORDO: if you live outside the usa try this: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<LameBMX> if grub on MBR holds any data .. then a simple fix wont help
<LameBMX> unless i back up that section to a thumb drive
<kc> should be something like libncurses-dev
<LameBMX> :/
<nny> k got it thanks
<PORDO> i live in the usa.
<PORDO> seattle.
<james_brown> i'm clueless then
<PORDO> jesus.
<nny> kc thanks that was it, nice
<kc> nny: no probs :)
<interfear> Ubuntu 6.10 locks up when trying to enter either safe graphics install, or normal.  In 6.06 I was at least able to get the X server to run at 1024 in safe graphics mode so I coudl install, now I cant enter either, I know I can fix the xconfig once installed, is there a way to do a text based ubuntu install?
<james_brown> interfear: with the alternate install cd
<james_brown> interfear: it's really good
<interfear> ok
<interfear> sweet
<interfear> so james brown is dead eh?
<james_brown> yeah
<interfear> on christmas day or today?
<james_brown> get upa!!
<james_brown> Dec 25th
<interfear> wow
<interfear> like a sex machine
<james_brown> lol
<james_brown> now he's feelin' good
<james_brown> indeed
<interfear> hes hangin with the greats
<mns> $(MAKE) -C src/
<mns> $(MAKE) -C plugins/
<mns> $(MAKE) -C pixmaps/
<james_brown> elvis and jimmy
<PORDO> ah, i think i know what it is.  i did a local compile of something.
<mns> sorry for posting code, but i found that in a book i'm reading. I was wondering if it compiles all the .c files in those directories
<james_brown> PORDO: are you willing to break your country's law? u may apt-get gstreamer's extra plugins
<james_brown> PORDO: have you removed packages from the default install?
<nny> kc so say i am helping a ubuntu user here and he has a sound card edgy doesn't load the modules for.. it appears to be a sigmatel, it looks like the vendor has drivers, but unable to pin down the hardware info.. it's sigmatel on an ati MB.. laptop.. anythoughts
<nny> best i got was the inf file from the manufacturer's site
<PORDO> i do not recognize government.
<PORDO> i'm a libertarian.
<kc> try do a lspci to see what the sound controller is, then find a module for it
<interfear> Anyone here use a Palm device in ubuntu?
<PORDO> where are these extra plugins?
<james_brown> PORDO: oh man then go to www.getautomatix.com
<james_brown> lol
<james_brown> i like your attitude boy!
<PORDO> none of that should be required for vorbis.
<PORDO> it's non proprietary.
<PORDO> what does automatix do that apt-get doesn't?
<PORDO> what's the point?
<james_brown> PORDO: have you removed packages from the default install?
<PORDO> james_brown not to my knowledge.
<james_brown> PORDO: automatix does the job automatically.. it's a script
<PORDO> james_brown i've installed everything i can think of for gstreamer0.10
<PORDO> does what job?
<PORDO> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<PORDO> wtf. how is that hard?
<james_brown> downloading the stuff you select from the list
<PORDO> so does apt-get.
<james_brown> yes
<PORDO> it just downloads it and installs it.
<james_brown> indeed
<patbam> hi, can i install a .deb with synaptic?
<LameBMX> okay how will i deal with a cyclic dependency .. where A depends on B which depends on C which depends on A
<james_brown> patbam: dpkg -i package.deb
<LameBMX> ?
<PORDO> ** Message: don't know how to handle application/x-id3
<PORDO> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-vorbis
<nny> kc nope lspci shows unknowns
<nny> can ndiswrapper do any win driver?
<james_brown> LameBMX: that's why aptitude and apt-get are made for
<nny> meh nm network card only
<james_brown> what*
<PORDO> (rhythmbox:7407): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to start mDNS browsing: MDNS service is not running
<james_brown> PORDO: try this: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<mechtn> ok i got animal shelter manager installed from synaptics
<mechtn> but get a exceptiuon in thread "main" aborted (core dumped) error message
<mechtn> anyone seen this before
<Indref> Yo, happy Yule all..
<james_brown> aloha
<Indref> Anyone providing support right now, or are you all high on eggnog?
<kc> nny, do you know the which sigmatel chip it uses?
* james_brown is high
<Indref> james_brown, Win.
<Indref> Just wondering, small complaint/idea/question
<kc> nny also, try the i810 and ac97_codec
<Indref> How can I call up the thumbnail view when in the File Selection Dialogue.
<Indref> That is, when using Firefox.
<james_brown> good question.. as far as i know it ain't possible
<Indref> Yay.
<carlfk_lap> where can I put commands to be run each time a user logs into X?  (I want to run xhost +)
<Indref> When I use the dialogue to open something in GIMP, I get a lovely thumbnail to the side, I want that in Firefox..
<LameBMX> james_brown, im not necessarily going to have those at my disposal ... im about to attempt a fakeraid install
<alexcamilo> is there any way to stop the screen from going black when i don't touch the mouse fora prolonged amount of time. i tried to disable dmps in the xfree86 config file but the screen still goes black. it even goes black when i'm not running X. i tried reading up on apple power management stuff but have had verry little success.
<james_brown> LameBMX: good luck bro :D
<LameBMX> ty
<Indref> alexcamilo, I get that problem too.
<james_brown> Indref: try searching the firefox's extension pages
<alexcamilo> any luck?
<LameBMX> im tryin to snag everything i can cuz chances are either apt or my thumbdrive will be accessible .. odds are not both will function in the install enviroment
<Indref> james_brown, Cool, doing that now.. is there a linux area I should look for?
<mechtn> when trying to run a program i installed, shelter manager, i get an exceptiuon in thread "main" aborted (core dumped) error message... any suggestions please?
<james_brown> alexcamilo: have you checked the screensaver properties?
<interfear> How is ubuntu's Palm Pilot support?
<james_brown> Indref: no idea
<james_brown> sorry
<alexcamilo> where can i go to check that? somewhere in etc
<alexcamilo> ?
<Indref> alexcamilo, None.
<carlfk_lap> interfear: jpilot will sync phone/memo/calandar
<james_brown> ubuntu supports pilots i guess
<alexcamilo> oh whell
<james_brown> alexcamilo: nope
<james_brown> alexcamilo: syste, / preferences
<LameBMX> alexcamilo, and Indref i have the same thing ..
<alexcamilo> oops... this is the ubuntu channel
<LameBMX> and screensaver off ... and power management set to never turn screen off
<LameBMX> ive had the same issue in ubuntu gentoo and vector
<alexcamilo> someone sent me this link in another channel. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<ZlIggY> alexcamilo: ok?
<nny> kc no.. seems the manufactuer site is slim on details.. right now it has 3 devices on lspci not loaded
<nny> kc may be more than just sound, may be south bridge or something, although it appears sound is the only issue right now
<nny> kc you can join #nny if you wanna help
<Rob-West> gnome rocks
<mechtn> ok this is going to drive me nuts
<mechtn> i try to migrate these pcs from windows
<mechtn> and then cant get the software to work in linux
<jbinder> hi
<jbinder> i just plugged in a USB External HardDrive
<jbinder> does anyone know where its mountpoint is?
<jbinder> /dev/...
<idlemind> jbinder: /media/
<jbinder> it's in there
<jbinder> there is just cdrom and cdrom0 in there
<jbinder> it's not in there*
<idlemind> jbinder: in the output of 'mount' at cli what does it give you?
<porl> if it hasn't mounted properly i think it is just /dev/sd0-9 isn't it?
<jbinder> i don't see anything in mount
<hagebake> can apt-get search for packages, or do i have to use aptitude?
<jbinder> i think the HD is broken
<jbinder> because windows can't find it either
<jbinder> hagebake: apt-cache search <package>
<hagebake> oh
<hagebake> wish i knew earlier :p
<porl> or aptitude search
<jbinder> lol
<idlemind> jbinder: very well could be; what kind of usb-mass-storage device is it? a flash drive or a usb hdd?
<porl> works as a cmdline prog too
<jbinder> usb hdd
<jbinder> maxtor
<jbinder>  brand new
<jbinder> lol
<timfrost> jbinder: does 'sudo lsusb' detect it when it is plugged in?
<interfear> i am all out of cd-r's, can i burn a normal wow iso to a dvd rom and use that to install?
<jbinder> timfrost: it sees it
<interfear> err
<interfear> wow iso
<interfear> lol
<interfear> i meawnt ubuntu iso
<idlemind> jbinder: you could try to take it out of the case and plug the hdd into your machine but if that voids your warranty then don't just exchange it
<Jimerson> So, I figured out what my DNS servers are, but could not find a resolv.conf file in /etc
<hagebake> i like apt-cache's search better; at least i can search for 'whole phrase' just by quoting it
<NixNewb> howdy, I'm trying to install java according to http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/java.html, I type the command "fakeroot" and console says the command does not exist
<Jimerson> I made one myself and pasted my DNS servers, and after a reboot nothing changed.
<Rob-West> use sudo
<jbinder> sudo?
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> timfrost: Bus 004 Device 006: ID 0d49:3210 Maxtor
<ESPOiG> what command unmounts everything and what mounts everything back up using fstab
<LameBMX> ummm mount -a i believe
<hagebake> man mount
<Jimerson> What should I do if /etc has no resolv.conf file?
<NixNewb> howdy, I'm trying to install java according to http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/java.html, I type the command "fakeroot" and console says the command does not exist
<NixNewb> what should I do?
<Rob-West> try using sudo -s
<comradevik> how can i connect to another computer throuch ssh if they are on the same network
<comradevik> and they seem to share the same external ip
<NixNewb> sudo -s does not work
<nny> kc, if your hear, it's a sigmatel 9200, and says intel HD driver should work (via google queries, etc)
<nny> here*
<NixNewb>  /bin/bash: fakeroot: No such file or directory
<nny> you're*
<timfrost> NixNewb: install the fakeroot package with 'sudo apt-get install fakeroot'
<kc> nny yeah try the intel driver with the ac97_codec
<jw_606> Hello everyone
<Jimerson> Hello
<nny> kc any chance you could pop into #nny and help me tell this guy how to do that?
<cmweb> What do i hace to install (specific mod) in order to encode and decode mp3?
<timfrost> NixNewb: what java are you trying to install?
<NixNewb> thanks tim, that got me fakeroot
<NixNewb> 1.5.1.10-amd64
<NixNewb> *1.5.0.10
<cmweb> no one knows?
<cmweb> come on
<cmweb> i got to do something for my mp3 player
<Jimerson> Anyone know why my /etc folder has no resolv.comf file? (I can't gain network access and I think this might be why..)
<cafuego_> !restrictedformats > cmweb
<cmweb> it wont play ogg only mp3, and wav
<NixNewb> Now I get user@monica:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_10-linux-amd64.bin
<NixNewb> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-jpkg: not found
<chab> hello\
<chab> and Merry Christmas
<cafuego_> cmweb: yes, so read the wiki
<NixNewb> Merry Chirstmas chab
<cafuego_> NixNewb: install java-package
<chab> anyone can tell which ftp-server i should use for my box
<nny> kc, if You could pop into #nny channel and help i am getting tired and could use a brief pice of help with this guy
<Schalken> I have an AVI video, how can I burn it to a DVD video?
<cmweb> wait, if they are restricted formats then why is it possible?
<LameBMX> NixNewb, my buddy is down there in houston for the holidays
<cafuego_> cmweb: free as in beer
<jw_606> I've searched for a good C++ tutorial that I can follow along, but I need one thats going to tell me how to compile the code, not just give me demonstrations and say "Compile this! Goodjob!" Can someone point me in the direction of a good C++ newbie guide please?
<chab> Schalken avi and dvd are 2 different video formats
<cmweb>  beer is not free so how much is this
<Schalken> chab: yes, some sort of converstion will need to take place...i want to burn it to dvd.
* cafuego_ rolls his eyes at cmweb
<x-r00t-x> hi . how do i use link this "svn checkout http://bunchafunk.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/bashpromptutil/ bashpromptutil"
<NixNewb> that didn't work cafuego_
* Deep__ feels like helping someone
<NixNewb> i'm sorry y'all
* Deep__ thinks that everyone has to difficult questions
<ESPOiG> whats it mean when i try to run umount -a in root and it says cannot create link /etc/mtab~ perhaps there is a stale lock?
<Deep__> too*
<NixNewb> Lame, what part?
<llama32> jw_606: #c++ i believe
<LameBMX> x-r00t-x, apt-get install svn
<LameBMX> then run that command
<LameBMX> i dont know
<nalpha> guys... can ubuntu use active direccotry what software should i use?
<NixNewb> small world
<chab> Schalken u can burn it on a dvd but it will have the same .avi extension
<LameBMX> i just know he down there visiting family for the holidays
<chab> just burn it as usual
<x-r00t-x> LameBMX, E: Couldn't find package svn
<chab> drag
<Schalken> chab: not a data dvd, a video dvd, you know, to play in my dvd player.
<LameBMX> the search synaptic for it x-r00t-x
<cafuego_> NixNewb: How is "that didn't work" supposed to help us help you?
<chab> Schalken , does your dvd players support .avi .divx etc format ?
<Schalken> chab: that makes a data dvd
<LameBMX> x-r00t-x, i remember you being here earlier and a fair warning .. you may not want to play with svn stuff .. its bleeding edge and a lot is unstable ...
<llama32> jw_606: it's just a matter of "gcc filename.c++" though
<chab> Schalken , it is data dvd
<x-r00t-x> :-S
<NixNewb> sorry, apt-get java-pakcage didn't work
<Deep__> package*
<Deep__> =)
<LameBMX> x-r00t-x, i would highly advise staying away unless you have some sort of programming experince
<NixNewb> and the instructions from the doc.ubuntu I am having trouble with
<cafuego_> didn't work HOW
<x-r00t-x> NixNewb, apt-get install java
<chab> NixNewb
<x-r00t-x> LameBMX,  yeah i do . :)
<Schalken> chab: its not for me, its for a friend, all I know is the player plays normal DVD videos...like...from the store.
<NixNewb> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<chab> for java sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<NixNewb> E: Couldn't find package java
<LameBMX> x-r00t-x, cool cool ... ive had a couple svn items where i had to fix a few lines of code
<Slart> How can I make nautilus update the list of drives in the sidepane? (I've repartitioned a drive or two and now they're gone)
<chab> then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<chab> and choose the java option
<cafuego_> Okay. You need to enable the repository that carries it.
<cafuego_> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<cafuego_> ie: multiverse.
<chab> Schalken , some DVD players are supporting .avi .divx format
<chab> u need to know if this one does
<x-r00t-x> LameBMX, oh
<NixNewb> Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<NixNewb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<NixNewb> is only available from another source
<NixNewb> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<LameBMX> all i got is a lil bit o qbasic but it was enough to find and fix based on errors
<chab> if it supports , u burn it normally
<Jimerson> Anyone know why my fresh install of 6.10 for ppc has no /etc/resolv.conf file, and what I can do to remedy this?
<Schalken> chab: well cant i just make it a normal dvd video?
<chab> NixNewb u have to enable universe multiverse
<chab> Schalken u cant fill 4.7 gb from 700 mb
<chab> :)
<x-r00t-x> LameBMX, what i install ? there is so many
<chab> dvd format is larger than .avi or .divx , that are compressed
<chab> this is why dvd has the best quality
<NixNewb> okay, i'll search the docs for who to do that
<chab> NixNewb just edit /etc/apt/source.list
<huck> I'd like to install kiba-dock, on amd64bit Edgy ... but forgot how to force install 386 on 64bit architecture? Can someone remind me?
<LameBMX> shalken ... this place is for windows but has everything you need to know about those formats ... www.doom9.org
<PORDO> please someone tell me how to get gstreamer vorbis support in edgy. :(
<PORDO> it only plays flac right no.w
<DeagsDoesLinux> ok so i tried installing ubuntu on a laptop this afternoon and it didnt work i then realized it said desktop version is that the problem or would there be another reason that it would just stop
<chab> PORDO
<chab> install the codecs
<jbinder> DeagsDoesLinux: no, desktop version is for desktops and laptops
<DeagsDoesLinux> well it kept stoping
<DeagsDoesLinux> i know for a fact the cd is good
<DeagsDoesLinux> i used it to install linux on this PC
<Slart> DeagsDoesLinux: did you use the ordinary install?
<DeagsDoesLinux> yea
<jbinder> desktop, server, alternate?
<DeagsDoesLinux> its a slow machine but it should eb able to run it it meets all the min requirements
<chab> PORDO
<jbinder> DeagsDoesLinux: how much ram?
<DeagsDoesLinux> 256
<jbinder> that should be enough
<chab> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs
<LameBMX> chab next dvd format is going to use divx hardware compression .. along with mp4 ... and no dvd does not have better quality .. it all depends your encode settings ... use divx with the same source and a high bitrate (still a lot lower than mpg2 that dvd uses) and the same frame size and you will have the same quality if not better depending of course on the bitrate
<chab> there ya go :)
<Slart> DeagsDoesLinux: there's an alternate install disc somewhere on the ubuntu site.. it's text based and it might work better
<chab> LameBMX :)
<jbinder> DeagsDoesLinux: it uses less ... everything
<chab> DVD has the best quality :)
<jbinder> DeagsDoesLinux: it is lighter
<chab> dont make me laugh :))
<PORDO> chab which codecs?
<LameBMX> yea i cant wait to see what they do with blueray and divx/mpg4 compression
<chab> PORDO i pasted u a line
<DeagsDoesLinux> well i kinda need the thing to look just like this one
<PORDO> chab there is no gstreamer0.10-vorbis.
<chab> uhm
<chab> u can try it anyway
<chab> :)
<LameBMX> whole archives in HD .... all 9 episodes of starwars .. on one disk
<PORDO> chab repaste.  i think i installed them and it did nothing.
<chab> LameBMX anything that is compressed , has a poor quality
<PORDO> sound is my nightmare in ubuntu.
<PORDO> total nightmare.
<chab> PORDO ill privmsg u
<LameBMX> that strictly depends on the compression
<PORDO> i'll never have dmix working on my ICH5, no matter how many hours i spend on help forum.s
<PORDO> great.
<LameBMX> chab then you are saying that dvd is poor quality
<chab> LameBMX im saying that .avi .mpeg .divx etc are poor
<jbinder> dvd quality isn't really good
<chab> this is what im saying
<LameBMX> compared to what?
<PORDO> LameBMX DVD is pretty poor quality, yes.
<chab> to DVD LameBMX
<LameBMX> a 200GB raw videa
<chab> i thought it was obvious
<PORDO> LameBMX NTSC sucks.
<chab> lol
<LameBMX> dvd's are compressed chab
<chab> LameBMX they are , but not as compressed as avi and divx
<PORDO> LameBMX the issue isn't the compression. it's the format.  even with no compression, the resolution sucks.
<chab> from all of them , .xvid is acceptable
<PORDO> NTSC and PAL suck balls.
<Jimerson> I'm having trouble networking in 6.10 running on a G5 iMac. I was told it might be a problem with the DNS servers in my /etc/resolv.conf file, but that file doesn't even exist! Anyone have an idea?
<chab> lol
<PORDO> chab?
<PORDO> codecs?
<LameBMX> PORDO, i dont have a movie theater projector ..
<chab> they arent codecs PORDO
<chab> :)
<PORDO> i have no vorbis codec in apt-cache for gstreamer0.10, only for 0.8
<PORDO> chab whatever.
<PORDO> packages.
<PORDO> give them to me!
<PORDO> i must have music!
<chab> PORDO u tried the line i pasted ?
<LameBMX> xvid == divx == mpg4
<PORDO> where?
<chab> in /query
<Schalken> dvd authoring in ubuntu how?
<LameBMX> they are based on the same standards
<PORDO> oh i see it chab
<Slart> Jimerson: I have no idea.. it's always been there on all my installs.. but it's a plain text file.. you could just create it
<chab> lol wait
<chab> im not registered
<LameBMX> and PORDO how do you think you can get better compression
<Jimerson> slart: I tried that ;\
<PORDO> chab i already have all those installed.
<LameBMX> errr video
<Slart> Jimerson: and it didn't work?
<Jimerson> slart: no sir
<chable> uhm
<PORDO> LameBMX i wasn't talking about the compression, i was talking about the format itself.
<LameBMX> yea
<LameBMX> so how do we get better suff
<DarthLappy> Does anybody know how to get festival to work? Whenever I try it, it says that it cannot open /dev/dsp
<PORDO> LameBMX mpeg-4 or theora video would give you better DVD compression than the MPEG-2 format that's actually used on them.
<Jimerson> slart: I just pasted the two IP addresses and ISP address into the file, should anything else be in there?
<chable> LameBMX u dont want to tell me that divx and DVD have the same quality
<LameBMX> exactly
<chable> or i will commit sewaside
<LameBMX> chable it all depends on your settings
<DarthLappy> Oops, I know what's wrong. :)
<Slart> Jimerson: have you checked the man-page for resolve.conf?
<chable> settings on what ?
<chable> on my TV ?
<chable> or DVD player ?
<LameBMX> a couple people in here are basing what they see based on what they download
<Jimerson> slart: where is that located?
<Slart> Jimerson: oops.. there isn't one.. =)... hold on
<LameBMX> if divx and mpg4 compression are sooo bad then why are they going to replace the current dvd format?
<chable> coz they are shorter ?
<chable> and doesnt take so much place on the HDD ?
<timfrost> Jimerson: try  lines 'nameserver <ip address>' for each IP address
<LameBMX> when in about 2 years blueray discs that hold 25GB are going to be availble cheap
<LameBMX> they dont need the space
<Slart> Jimerson: ah, sorry.. got some big fingers here.. made a typo.. type "man resolv.conf" into a terminal/console/command prompt
<NixNewb> chab, i edited the /etc/apt/sources.list to enable the mulitverse and am still not typing in the right thing to get java
<chable> bluerays arent for MOVIES
<LameBMX> necessarily
<mike-ekim> can someone guiide me throuhg a bind instsallation please?
<chable> they are for keeping data
<chable> this is why blueray was made
<LameBMX> chable, thats the plan for dvd2
<LameBMX> last time i checked
<chable> i never heard about that plan , but it may be true
<LameBMX> blueray + mpg4 (compatible)
<chable> whatever
<LameBMX> the compatible meaning hardware divx ...
<Jimerson> timfrost: the actual word 'nameserver' or is that a variable?
<SurfnSanta> hello
<chable> if avi and divx are good quality , they should sell avi format movies
<SurfnSanta> does anyone use RSS?
<chable> or divx :)
<Jimerson> slart: will that pull up the file?
<NixNewb> why isn't java in that basic "Add-Remove Programs" box
<SurfnSanta> and if so what are good readers i can use with short description under topic
<Slart> Jimerson: man-pages are the help in linux.. that command will show you the man-page (help page) on the resolv.conf file
<chable> NixNewb did u uncommented those repositories i told ?
<Jimerson> slart: ahh ok.. I'll try that!
<Jimerson> Thanks
<Slart> Jimerson: np
<timfrost> Jimerson: /etc/resolv.conf syntax uses the keyword. For example 'nameserver 202.27.184.3'
<NixNewb> yes, and it took me a while to figure i had to sudo to do it too
<chable> lol
<Jimerson> timfrost: ok, I'll try that! Thanks both
<chable> u need uid 0 for that
<chable> now apt-get update
<cong0_natty> any of you guys use adhoc on nix?
<NixNewb> I'm getting the same results, java-package doesnt exist, nor does sun-java5-jre
<cong0_natty> i noticed the ubuntu fontend config for the networking shite doesnt have anything about adhoc.
<chable> NixNewb im sure u didnt edited the source.list correctly
<NixNewb> ugh
<hagabaka> what do i use to build a package from source? apt-build? dpkg-buildpackage?
<NixNewb> youre right chable, I've edited this thing 5 times already, the changes don't seem to stick
<chable> ./configure && make && make install
<NixNewb> is there something I'm doing wrong?
<timfrost> NixNewb: which Ubuntu release are you running? Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
<chable> NixNewb what text editor u use ?
<NixNewb> Edgy
<NixNewb> pico
<LameBMX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_DVD
<chable> well
<hagabaka> i want to build a deb package, not just make install
<chable> when u want to save , just ctrl + x
<chable> then type YES
<chable> or Y
<chable> and it will save the changes u made
<chable> hagabaka im sure that source has a README :)
<hagabaka> most source tarballs don't tell you how to make distro packages. this is distro specific
<chable> its a .deb package ?
<hagabaka> i know checkinstall can do it, and from what i read there are apt-build and dpkg-buildpackage too, but i'm wondering if anyone uses one of them and has an opinion
<hagabaka> no, it's a source tarball, and i want to build a .deb package for the installation
<chable> i see
<chable> what happens when u type ./configure ?
<chable> then make
<LameBMX> allright all .. im out for my fakeraid install .. wish me luck
<chable> lol
<chable> good luck then
<hagabaka> i know how to compile and install it. my question is about making the package. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/19
<chable> uhm
<timfrost> hagabaka: checkinstall (instead of make install) as the last step will give you a .deb to install.
<hagabaka> do you know about dpkg-buildpackage?
<presto> hello all
<chable> u need some packages
<chable> for compiling a source package
<hagabaka> the source tarball provides a debian/ subdirectory, which i read could be used by that program. but i can't find it in apt-cache
<NixNewb> I'm pretty sure I have the multi-verse enabled, now what do I do, the apt-get shows teh same
<chable> and yes , u have to use dpkg-buildpackage
<PORDO> what's this
<PORDO> (rhythmbox:10769): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to start mDNS browsing: MDNS service is not running
<chable> NixNewb type sudo apt-get update
<PORDO> chable i fixed the problem.  i had a whole /usr/local/lib/gstreamer thing.
<PORDO> don't know how.
<presto> can someone help me please im trying to get a driver up and running
<Deep__> sudo apt-get install a_perfect_working_ubuntu_box
<Deep__> there
<Deep__> everything solved :)
<chable> lol
<chable> hagabaka
<chable> u can use an autobuild option
<Deep__> hugabuga
<Deep__> =)
<NixNewb> yes, I have typed sudo apt-get update
<chable> to auto-build the package when it's been downloaded
<chable> apt-get -b source packagename
<chable> NixNewb
* Rob-West is away Sleeping: Gone away for now.
<chable> now try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<wtflol> i got into livecd
<presto> anyone?
<chable> omg.wtf.lololol
<chable> :)
<wtflol> i got into livecd but /home only have desktop... how do i get my /home? i wanna backup then reinstall
<chable> my ubuntu looks like a mac
<chable> haha
<chable> i like mac icons
<NixNewb> to no avail
<chable> NixNewb u want me to send u my source.list ?
<wtflol> i got into livecd but /home only have desktop... how do i get my /home? i wanna backup then reinstall
<wyld> where can i get flashplayer 9
<timfrost> NixNewb: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<afflux> wtflol: i thing you said this before.
<afflux> wtflol: but wait a second....
<hagabaka> wtflol: you need to mount your installation somewhere before you can access it
<kb1ibt> wtflol: you have to mount your hard drive,
<Schalken> dvd authoring in ubuntu - how?
<wtflol> how do i do tat
<chable> NixNewb check your query
<afflux> wtflol: sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt
<chable> Schalken what this authoring means , my english is bad
<NixNewb> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/845030
<afflux> wtflol: hdaX means your ubuntu-partition, you have to now which one this is
<Schalken> chable: creating
<kb1ibt> chable: creating a DVD image on you computer before burning it
<chable> u mean like ISO ?
<kb1ibt> basically
<chable> NixNewb i need u have to remove the spaces befor the repos
<Schalken> chable: dvd video.
<NixNewb> oooooh
<wyld> I've looked for it in google, and it only sends me to this page: "http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW" which is the download center for the 7.0.69.0 version
<NixNewb> thanks for all y'alls patience with me
<chable> Schalken to create a image file
<chable> dd if=/dev/device_name  of=file.iso bs=1024
<chable> replace device_name with dvd, cdrom, or cdrom1 bla
<kb1ibt> that's not what he needs
<Schalken> chable: no, from an avi.
<chable> uhm
<chable> heh
<chable> i dont know if thats possible :)
<kb1ibt> if i was at home i'd have a link to do it
<wtflol> how do i find out wats my hdd name hdax?
<chable> kb1ibt he wants to convert .avi to DVD
<chable> :)
<kb1ibt> i know
<kb1ibt> it is
<kb1ibt> i've done it
<timfrost> NixNewb: on line 22 add multiverse, so the line reads 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse'
<chable> never heard about
<FirstStrike> how can i manually mount my camera?
<FirstStrike> it's not auto-mounting anymore
<FirstStrike> it's via usb
<wyld> whoops, never mind, i found it
<wtflol> how do i find out wats my hddd called
<presto> can someone please help a friendly newb with some wireless drivers please
<chable> my heads still banging
<Jimerson> timfrost: The ip addresses already had 'nameserver' in front of them
<chable> from the christmas party last night
<timfrost> NixNewb: after that, you need to re-srun 'sudo apt-get update' then you will be able to install the java packages
<timfrost> Jimerson: can you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf?
<Jimerson> timfrost: I'm not familiar with pastebin
<timfrost> !pastebin |  Jimerson
<ubotu> Jimerson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wtflol> how do i find out wats my hddd called
<kb1ibt> Schalken: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<wtflol> !hdx
<NixNewb> same results
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jimerson> ah hah..
<Jimerson> ok
<NixNewb> perhaps I should sleep on it
<chable> NixNewb u didnt solve it ?
<ares_> hey
<Schalken> kb1ibt: CLI... :(
<Jimerson> timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38853/
<NixNewb> no
<ares_> I have a network question
<ares_> for ubuntu
<chable> thats weird
<kb1ibt> Schalken: sorry there might be better now but that's how i do it
<wise> o if I have WinXP on hd0 (sda) and install Debian on hd1 (sdb) with GRUB on the MBR, will it give me an option on boot?  Both are master SATA drives on SATA1 and SATA2 (channels)
<wise> Ubuntu, not Debian - sorry.
<Schalken> kb1ibt: thanks
<wise> I'm installing Ubuntu and asked that in #debian... they told me to get lost.
<chable> wise
<kb1ibt> i also found another link but it is basically the same steps
<wise> Sincei t was ubuntu
<chable> GRUB should give u options
<chable> but be sure that windows is already there
<ares_> I have money and need to buy a network card for my laptop.  any suggestions for cards that work right out of the box for ubuntu?
<wise> chable - I shall thanks.
<chable> anyways , i wouldnt install 2 OS`s on the same HDD
<NixNewb> I thought installing java would be as easy as going to the Add-Remove Programs dialog but i guess I was wrong
<wtflol> when i trty to mount they say imust specify the filesystem type
<chable> they both write on the same MBR
<wtflol> ??
<timfrost> Jimerson: if the IP addresses are correct for your ISP's name servers, then that looks OK.
<wise> chable; read the question - they're not.
<chable> i dont know , i tried it and it acts wierd
<chable> oh
<chable> sorry
<wtflol> when i trty to mount they say imust specify the filesystem type?? sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<wise> chable; please refrain from answering questions to which you do not know the answer?
<chable> i did not read it entirely
<Jimerson> timfrost: so it's another issue.. hrm
<wise> It's cooll.  :D  <3
<chable> lol
<NixNewb> I installed windows first with enough free space for unbuntu, then i installed ubuntu, it seemed to have worked
<NixNewb> I don't know about long term results
<kb1ibt> wtflol: you didn't tell it which partition to mount only the device
<chable> u have 2 diiferent HDD`s >?
<ares_> ~
<ares_> any ideas?
<chable> then GRUB has nothing to do with the other HDD
<chable> u can choose which hdd to be the first one , from BIOS
<wise> Q: I have WinXP on 80gb HDD (hd0/sda) and am installing Ubuntu on 80gb HDD (hd0/sdb) - if I add Grub to the MBR of the Ubuntu disc, will this allow me to boot either sda or sdb at boot?
<kb1ibt> wtflol: example it might be sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount if you only have one partition on the drive
<chable> lol
<wise> chable; not discounting you- just refraising the question.
<timfrost> Jimerson: what is the problem?
<wise> rephrasing.  Sorry I speak yiddish and wollof :(
<spowers> i don't know if this is a common question, but why does the installer in edgy not let me proceed past the "prepare mount points" step?
<chable> my english is bad also
<chable> but i told u already
<Jimerson> timfrost: I can't connect to a network with ethernet or wirelessly
<wise> no worries chable my dear.
<racarr> Does anyone have any advice on setting up bluetooth? It's a laptop with an intel chipset
<wyld> what is the sudo command to create a folder in another folder?
<wtflol> when i trty to mount they say imust specify the filesystem type?? sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<racarr> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<spowers> i've got swap and root both picked out, so i don't understand why the holdup
<chable> so GRUB wont help u if u have 2 diff, HDD`s
<kb1ibt> wtflol: you didn't tell it which partition to mount only the device example it might be sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount if you only have onepartition on the drive\
<wtflol> how do i mount the first partition
<wise> chable; Which HDD should I install GRUB to then?  I wish to; I suppose: have the option to boot either.
<chable> wise , grub is installing on the Ubuntu one
<wise> What is the best way to install WinXP on one HDD and Ubuntu on one HDD (both HDDs being 80gb SATA) and have this install.
<timfrost> Jimerson: what devices are reported by 'ifconfig -a'?
<wise> have this setup* I mean.
<chable> wise , u can choose which HDD to use ,  by entering setup at restart
<chable> sata1 or sata2
<wise> chable; Thank you - you're not chealer by anychance are you?
<kb1ibt> wtflol: sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt where X is the partition you want to mount you would find what X is from something like fdisk
<chable> chealer ?
<Jimerson> timfrost: from the os x terminal.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38854/
<curs0r> you're all a bunch of very sext nerds!
<chable> unknown term sorry
<curs0r> sexy!
<ares_> whats a good network adapter for a laptop that works right out of the box?
<wtflol> oj thnx
<wise> curs0r; You have no idea.  Wanna cam?  :D
<curs0r> there, little ego boost for you all
<wise> curs0r, you're sexy too.  Maybe too sexy.  like... bannable offense kind of sexy.
* curs0r is very frightened
<chable> im the mosr sexiest man in jamaica
<ares_> *
<wtflol> when i try to enter mount i get permission denined.. wats wrong
<chable> most even
<timfrost> Jimerson: what does the Linux ifconfig detect?
<Jimerson> let me go check.. brb
<kb1ibt> wtflol: it needs to be sudo mount since just regular mount won't have permissions
<wtflol> ok
<wtflol> i did a sudo mount
<chable> NixNewb any news with your java ?
<missing_> can anyone help me in creating a framebuffer image for the kernel boot logo?
<wtflol> but still get permission denied] 
<missing_> google wont give much abou fblogo and it seems im missing netpbm
<kb1ibt> wtflol: try creating a directory (example: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdaX) and see if you can then run somethnig like sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/sdaX
<wtflol> k
<wtflol> i can cant create dir.. read only file system
<kb1ibt> what does ls /mnt tell you?
<wtflol> permissino denied
<frogzoo> missing_: http://www.osresources.com/1_5_en.html
<saturn_> Hello!
<chable> hello
<andrewm> hey guys, quick question..just changed my video card and xorg crashed so i backed up the old xorg.conf and moved it to xorg.conf.bak & restarted X... It worked but now i have no xorg.conf...how do i tell x to write out the current config ?
<saturn_> I want to help Ubuntu project
<frogzoo> andrewm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kb1ibt> wtflol: i have no clue why it isn't liking you
<ares_> g
<andrewm> frogzoo, thanks
<saturn_> I can write programms in C# C++ Visual Basic and allso translate to russian
<wtflol> i try restart
<saturn_> what will You recomend?
<missing_> frogzoo: ja ser guht thank you if i can help you by bringing you a princess let me know
<saturn_> Could anybody help me?
<kb1ibt> is there any reason why wpa_supplicant won't parse it's config file correctly why i have ctrl_interface_group=wheel uncommented
* chable is playing Gang Starr - Mass Appeal (1994)
<Jimerson> timfrost: from linux http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38855/
<saturn_> Anybody hear me????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<PORDO> anyone else here have Twinkle?
<PORDO> i'd like to test it to see whether's any indication when using ZRTP.
<kb1ibt> saturn_: no
<NixNewb> thanks for all y'alls help, especially chable and tim
<kb1ibt> :-)
<saturn_> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chable> NixNewb its sorted ?
<missing_> what is it saturn?
<missing_> what do u need help with?
<saturn_> I just want to help the project, why you can't answer me?
<missing_> O_o
* chable smiles
* chable is playing The KLF - 3 A.M. Eternal (Live At The S.S.L.)
<NixNewb> its not fixed, but i'm going to bed
<chable> KLF is gonna rock ya
<chable> ok NixNewb , good night then
<chable> point to the fact , that time is eternal
<ChevronX> I just downloaded Planeshift.bin, how do I install it
<missing_> i think u want to go to the ubuntu website i signed up for translation myself for spanish
<saturn_> missing_: I want to help the Ubuntu project, I can translate some documents into Russian and I can write programms on C#, C++ and Visual Basic
<timfrost> Jimerson: it appears that linux is detecting eth0 (MacoS device en0).  Is that the wired connection?  I don't know what is needed for the other card to be configured, as my config is intel/AMD wired-only.
<missing_> you cant just join in you have to submit some fixes pathces and so on and then eventually you will be asked to be a comitter of some sorts
<Jimerson> timfrost: it is a wired connection right now, because I couldn't get the airport extreme working.
<kb1ibt> is there any reason why wpa_supplicant won't parse it's config file correctly when i have ctrl_interface_group=wheel uncommented
<chable> i have hair on my nose
<saturn_> missing_: Can I both translate somethind and programm?
<ChevronX> I just downloaded Planeshift.bin, how do I install it
<Jimerson> timfrost: I read that wired was easier to get working than wireless on my setup, and it would be easier to address other problems if I was working from linux instead of hopping back and forth between OSs
<missing_> sure let me give u a link for translation sign up
<missing_> saturn: go here http://www.ubuntu.com/community at the bottom you should be able to help in many ways
<timfrost> Jimerson: wired does tend to be easier, as you can choose either to fix the config or to use DHCP.
<wtflol> i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt after i reload livecd but it says permission denied when i try to enter it
<harry> how do i remove the history of the commands I typed in terminal?
<wise> harry; bsh?
<wtflol> i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt after i reload livecd but it says permission denied when i try to enter it
<missing_> harry: thats in your home dirrectory listed as .bash_hystory
<harry> wise: yeah i think?
<mrgreen> hi having a little problem after upgrading to edgy . gdm looks fine but when i login i get an out of sync w/ my monitor. i ran dpkg-reconfigure and reset refresh reates but its not using them
<harry> missing_: I dont see any .bash_history on my home folder
<mrgreen> any help/tips is appreciated
<missing_> press ctrl+h to reveal hidden files
<Jimerson> timfrost: thanks for all the advice
<harry> missing_ by the way how i make my folder hidden?
<Em3rald> is there an easy way in Beryl to have different desktop wallpaper on each virtual desktop?
<missing_> put a . in front
<harry> missing_ by the way how do i make my folder hidden?
<missing_> put a . in front of anyfile u want hidden
<wise> ubuntu blows
<missing_> jajaja
<hc> >.<
<missing_> funny
<missing_> thats your prefence
<harry> missing_ and back to the history problem, how do I remove the history of commands that i typed?
<missing_> harry: well what i would do is open the file and then delete the contents of it and save
<saturn_> missing_: i subscribed to translation (http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators) and now subscribing to Programming and Packaging
<harry> missing: thanks i already done that. can i password protect my folder?
<missing_> harry: well u can set ownership of it
<harry> missing: how is that?
<missing_> saturn: great was there any work pending? when i joined there wasnt any
<wtflol> i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt after i reload livecd but it says permission denied when i try to enter it
<Hmg4> Anyone know a good conversion tool for WIndows like Convmv ( http://linuxappfinder.com/package/convmv ) ? Trying to rsync my Win and Linux computers
<missing_> right click properties and then permission tab
<_grego_> hello
<wtflol> i cant chmod 777
<wtflol> it says its a read only fule system
<wtflol> im trynig to acccess /mny
<wtflol> access /mnt
<PORDO> i can't wait till there's twinkle .9 on ubuntu.
<PORDO> zrtp!
<missing_> twincle?
<Naik0> How do i install an compiler?
<_grego_> i just stopped the /etc/init.d/firestarter but could not connect on my web server port 85 from outside. Also, the  /sbin/iptables -L gives me nothing so there no restricted rules for connection.
<LameBMX> ahhhh first quickie howto didnt work
<PORDO> missing_ voip app.
<missing_> naiko: sudo aptitude install
<Naik0> missing_: witch compiler should i choose?
<missing_> pord: skype doesnt cut it?
<missing_> i think the norm is gcc
<wtflol> i cant seem to access sda1 after i sudo mount it into /mnt
<_grego_> is there other protection mechanism who block the connection ?
<Jsm06> quick question: are their any ATI drivers that work? the ones i tried wont install
<mns> grego: a firewall?
<missing_> wtflol: u need to mount it to media where u have acess to it under regular user and not root
<timfrost> wtflol: what is /dev/sda1 supposed to be?  Read-only usually applies for a CD/DVD
<missing_> wtflol: or anywhere in past your home folder
<wtflol> its a hdd
<_grego_> mns : i think i stopped firestarter
<wtflol> ok let me try home folder
<missing_> wtflol: make a folder for it 1st
<mns> grego: what exactly are you trying to do? re-enable it?
<wtflol> how do i unmount sda1
<PORDO> does anyone else here have zfone?
<mns> sorry i totally missed the rest of your comments
<missing_> wtflol: do u know what the filesystem is or is it even formatted?
<mr_blue> mns, no i want to connect from outside on my web server port 85
<mns> o
<Naik0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mns> u can make rules in firestarter
<mns> to prevent incoming connections on all ports except 85
<wtflol> missing_: its ntfs
<missing_> ohh okay
<missing_> wtflol: do u want to be able to write to it?
<frogzoo> wtflol: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mr_blue> mns, ok but if i stop it, normally i can connect right ?
<mns> then portforward the router as well or modem
<mns> u should be able to unless u have multiple firewalls
<mns> are u behind a router or a modem?
<wtflol> i want to backup my /home from livecd
<mr_blue> mns, how to know if i have  multiple firewalls
<mr_blue> mns, normally no, i am not behind a router
<missing_> ohhhhhh
<mns> well...my modem and router have a built in firewall
<mns> o...modem?
<mns> my modem has one :D
<mr_blue> mns, yes me too but it is desactivate
<mns> then it should work
<missing_> wtflol: i had to do that already too but i just mounted with no special arguments
<mns> unless u configured the webserver incorrectly
<mns> r u using apache 2.2?
<mr_blue> mns it works fine from a local connection
<mr_blue> mns yes
<mns> from inside the lan right?
<mr_blue> mns yes
<mns> not just from your computer
<missing_> wtflol: have u tried maybe a livecd by linspire for future use i mean it configures everything for you thats how i got my initial fstab and xorg.conf for bsd
<mns> because the only possible thing that could be is the a firewall blocking incoming connection...from what i know
<wtflol> ok i'll dl it
<mr_blue> only my computer is on the lan
<wtflol> i mount sda1 into /home/ubuntu but i cant find it
<mns> well...yea...u probably have the configuration wrong
<mr_blue> mns how to know if there is an other firewal on my box ?
<mr_blue> mns i just know firestarter
<mns> nmap -a localhost
<mr_blue> mns ok
<mns> see if port 80 is blocked
<missing_> wtflol: try to create a folder first in the Desktop
<missing_> wtflol: the mount the drive to that
<mr_blue> nmap: option `-a' is ambiguous
<wtflol> k
<mns> weird...sorry, i know there is a paramater to specify
<mns> to look up connections...
<mns> i know nmap will do it
<timfrost> mr_blue: what is the IP address of the PC?  If it is private (10.x, 192.168.x, or 172.16.x-172.31.x), you need to have port forwarding set up so that port 85 is forwarded correctly
<erpo> I think there is a bug in the oprofile package. Could someone running Edgy do an apt-get install oprofile, then a sudo opcontrol --no-vmlinux --start and tell me if it errors out?
<mns> wait...blue, u probably dont have nmap
<mns> go to synaptic and download it
<mns> just type in nmap and it should pop up
<mrgreen> where is the current users resolution/refresh settings stored?
<mr_blue> mns, i have nmap installed
<mns> one sec...let me get the command
<mr_blue> timfrost, it is not a private address
<erpo> mrgreen: Foot menu -> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<mrgreen> i cant login
<mrgreen> where in the filesystem are they?
<mr_blue> mns : could you try : wget 82.230.46.152:85
<mrgreen> resolution settings are buggered up. cant get past login w/ user but i created a new one and was able to get in
<erpo> mrgreen: You can't log in because the resolution/refresh rate is set too high?
<missing_> wtflol: did it work?
<wtflol> nope
<wtflol> it says rad only file system
<wtflol> read only
<mns> nmap -p localhost
<mns> try that
<mrgreen> its saying out of sync.... 80 or something and the highest it can handle is 70
<LameBMX> does dmraid take forever to function
<mrgreen> i already edited xorg.conf
<erpo> mrgreen: I don't know where the per-user refresh rate settings are stored. My guess would be either in a .directory in the user's home directory or in gconf somewhere. Try reducing the HorizSync or VertRefresh lines in xorg.conf
<mr_blue> mns : here the result of a nmap -A localhost : 85/tcp   open  http       Apache httpd 2.0.55 ((Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2)
<missing_> wtflol: well if u want to back your home folder youre gonna have to use something else besides a ntfs file system becasue the live cd doest support ntfs writing for that u need ntfs3g
<erpo> mrgreen: And make sure you're editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not some other xorg.conf.
<mns> it's open
<mr_blue> mns yes
<mrgreen> erpo: done. didnt work. i re-ran dpkg-recofnigure xserver-xorg too
<mns> hmm...did u exit your configuration fil?
<missing_> wtflol: i suggest you get a ftp or something of the like
<mns> file*
<mrgreen> it was fine until i upgraded to edgy
<erpo> mrgreen: You upgraded from dapper to edgy?
<mrgreen> yes
<mns> well nmap from a local computer checks for ports open on the computer itself
<mrgreen> and havent been able to get it to work since
<mns> but not the router and modem info
<mns> i believe
<erpo> mrgreen: That worked fine for me, but every other person I know who has upgraded from dapper to edgy has had problems problems problems.
<erpo> mrgreen: Wipe your system and install edgy fresh.
<mns> wait...blue
<mns> u can't see your own webserver from the ip address
<mns> is that what you are trying to do?
<missing_> wtflol: i would let you use my ftp server since i have a shitload of banwith (fiber optics)  but the thing is bugered up and it wont authenticate properly
<mns> because u can't do it...u have to have someone else to test it
<mrgreen> erpo. i see ok
<timfrost> mr_blue: I can connect to you - 'telnet  82.230.46.152 85' works, but I don't get a response from the web server for 'GET / HTTP/1.1'.  Does the web server recognise that IP address?
<missing_> wtflol: hey actually you can probable use cygwin to mount the linux files system but that a pain in the ass and u have to do it from the windows side
<erpo> Could someone please do a sudo opcontrol --no-vmlinux --start and tell me what it says on Edgy? I think opcontrol is broken
<mns> mrblue: give your ip addr. to someone you trust to test
<wtflol> hmm ok i can mount it .. will be copying my ext2 stuff into ntfs partition
<missing_> sudo: opcontrol: command not found
<wtflol> later when ubuntu is up i'll copy over
<mr_blue> timfrost, if i tell apache to listen on the port 80 it works fine with the ip address, the problem is with the port 85
<erpo> sudo apt-get install oprofile
<chinabiue> o
<mr_blue> mns, ok
<missing_> wtflol: ohh u have ext2?
<mns> your config file isnt configured properly most likely
<chinabiue> ?
<missing_> wtflol: theres a windows driver for that so u can back it up from within windows
<mns> Listen 85?
<mr_blue> mns, ok icheck thx anyway
<mns> :( sorry
<mns> i tried
<wtflol> wats that driver?
<mrgreen> erpo: is it possible to do a reinstall w/o formatting  everthing?
<mr_blue> mns, no problemo ;)
<missing_> erpo: it gives me no outpout
<mns> i mean..i had the exact same problems
<mns> so i'm just saying the things that person told me
<missing_> missing@missinX:~/Desktop$ sudo opcontrol --no-vmlinux
<missing_> missing@missinX:~/Desktop$
<mike-ekim> can someone help me, I did a couple tries to install bind, and now everytime i mtry to apt-get install bind9, it doesnt really install it
<mike-ekim> gioves me some dpkg errors
<mike-ekim> and doesnt set up the /.etc/init.d script as it usually does
<erpo> missing_: sudo opcontrol --no-vmlinux --start
<mike-ekim> /etc/init.d **
<missing_> erpo: its not harmfull is it?
<missing_> jjajaja
<erpo> mrgreen: Yes. However, I would recommend a clean sweep. Can you backup your user files? Is /home on a separate partition?
<missing_> missing@missinX:~/Desktop$ sudo opcontrol --no-vmlinux --start
<missing_> Using default event: GLOBAL_POWER_EVENTS:100000:1:1:1
<missing_> Using 2.6+ OProfile kernel interface.
<missing_> Using log file /var/lib/oprofile/oprofiled.log
<missing_> Daemon started.
<missing_> Profiler running.
<missing_> missing@missinX:~/Desktop$
<gnomefreak> missing_: dont paste in here please use pastebin
<missing_> pastebin?
<erpo> missing_: No, not harmful. And thanks, but mind the pasting.
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | missing_
<ubotu> missing_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<missing_> i c
<erpo> missing_: You'll want to run sudo opcontrol --shutdown before much longer.
<erpo> missing_: It's not harmful but it does create system overhead while it's running.
<missing_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38857/
<missing_> erpo: ohh i dont think it will mess with me compiling a kernel will it?
<erpo> missing_: It will not cause errors, but it will slow the compiling down about 1%-8%
<missing_> no biggie
<erpo> missing_: There's no reason to leave it running if you're not using it. It's for collecting performance data.
<missing_> thanks for the warning
<erpo> missing_: Thanks for the help. I guess it's just F'd on my laptop and my desktop in exactly the same way, but not yours.
<erpo> missing_: You're running edgy, right?
<missing_> yes
<missing_> erpo: well i just killed it
<erpo> missing_: Huh. That's so weird. Because opcontrol is a shell script, and when I start it, I get an error from the interpreter.
<mike-ekim> anyone set up bind with ubuntu before?
<mike-ekim> having some probs
<mike-ekim> sry.
<wtflol> how do i show all my partition's name?
<wtflol> liek sda1 sda2 sda3
<erpo> mike-ekim: Sorry, no, but if you explain your problem you're more likely to catch the attention of someone who can fix it.
<kidbuntu> whats a 644 permission?
<Algorithmist> kidbuntu,  look it up!
<mike-ekim> well im trying to apt-get bind9
<mike-ekim> and throughout the process, it tells me this
<erpo> kidbuntu: the owner can read and write the file, and group members and other users can only read the file.
<mike-ekim> /var/lib/dpkg/info/bind.prerm: line 10: /etc/init.d/bind: No such file or directory
<mike-ekim> dpkg: error processing bind (--remove):
<kyncani> wtflol: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<kidbuntu> erpo: it showed up when i started up ubuntu, but before that i removed the hardisk and use different ubuntu w/ different harddisk
<erpo> mike-ekim: That means the computer is trying to remove a package from the system in the process of trying to install bind9, and that the removal script has a bug in it (probably, from your description). You should report the bug.
<erpo> mike-ekim: Actually, before you report the bug, you should make sure that you have correctly identified the error. When you have a number of errors or suspicious statements leading to some kind of failure, you need to start troubleshooting with the FIRST error.
<kidbuntu> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mase> hi guys, is there a way to quickly switch users on ubuntu which my parents can use which will just present them with a selection of people who are logged in and let them pick from that
<Mase> rather than having to type in the username again
<Mase> then it asking if they want to create a new session etc..
<erpo> Mase: You might try using a gdm theme that supports the face browser, but in general I believe the answer to your question is no.
<wtflol> when i try to mount my linux partition i get wrong fs type
<wtflol> how can i mount it then
<Mase> wtflol, what type of file system is it ?
<erpo> wtflol: Explain exactly what you want to accomplish and what commands you have tried.
<wtflol> ext2
<wtflol> im in livecd trying to backup my /home
<brainiac_ghost> this can't be goos
<brainiac_ghost> *good
<Mase> erpo, thanks i will try that...i swear there was one in warty...or at least my parents didn't have an issue with wartt
<Mase> wrty
<brainiac_ghost> i hibernated my system
<wtflol> i wnna copy my /home into ntf partitino then later transfer back
<Mase> bah you know what i mean :)(
<brainiac_ghost> and now it is just stuck on the bios
<brainiac_ghost> hi ubuntu
<kyncani> wtflol: try mount -t auto
<kidbuntu> how do i reduce the size of the Fonts of the subtitles on mplayer
<erpo> wtflol: You will need ntfs write support for that, which I think is not included on the live cd.
<erpo> Mase: Well, if you find out how, let me know. I crave that feature myself.
<wtflol> mount -t auto wat does it do? i try mounting again but doesnt work
<wtflol> erpo: omg howe do i keep my /home? im trying to reinstal ubuntu
<erpo> wtflol: Do you have windows?
<wtflol> yea] 
<brainiac_ghost> wtflol: copy it to a diff part
<Wolfy|GETUROWNFO> hello everyone
<wtflol> when i reinstall ubuntu which parts get erased?
<wtflol> how do i use windows to backup my /home
<erpo> wtflol: Boot into windows and download a program called explore2fs. Then use the "Export directory" function to save /home
<wtflol> ok thnx
<XP1> is it possible to create a domain and have group policies like windows 2003?
<erpo> wtflol: np
<wtflol> btw which parts of the disk gets erased when i reinstall ubuntu without formatting
<Wolf_Demon> So I'm having a bit of trouble...I just installed Ubuntu on an old laptop....and there's nothing but a screen with a cursor on it now :\
<XP1> anyone? ^^
<erpo> XP1: Do you want a linux machine to act as a domain controller, or do you want to have domain-like features in an all-linux environment?
<brainiac_ghost> OMFG
<brainiac_ghost> ubuntu just totally screwed up my system
<XP1> erpo, domain controller
<erpo> wtflol: Without formatting, files are only overwritten when you reinstall. However, I would recommend a full wipe and reinstall as overwrites tend to be prone to issues.
<wtflol> ok
<wtflol> btw why cant i mount a ext2 partition
<kidbuntu> how do i return my ubuntu from its previous state were no "644 permission......" showing up after i enter my user and password
<erpo> XP1: I do not know. However, if it is possible, it is probably necessary to use a program called samba on the linux DC.
<wtflol> i can mount my ntfs partitino, but not ext2
<XP1> erpo, i see
<erpo> wtflol: I don't know why you can't mount an ext2 partition. What command are you entering? What is the error message you get when you enter that command?
<wtflol> sudo mount /dev/sda5 $HOME/Desktop/folder
<missing_> wtflol: there is a windows driver for ext2 try to back it up with your windows XP
<erpo> kidbuntu: Slow down. Describe in detail what you are doing on your system, what you expected to happen, and what actually happened.
<mike-ekim> quit
<brainiac_ghost> hmm, can somebody help me
<wtflol> sudo mount /dev/sda5 $HOME/Desktop/folder -> i get mount: wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock etc
<brainiac_ghost> basically i hibernated my PC using ubuntu and now when i start the bios doesn't get past initialising USB controllers - done
<kidbuntu> erpo: it just bug me everytime i see the "that the home .dmrc...........644 permission". i mean is there something i did?
<Wolf_Demon> okay, apparently I didn't install it....how exactly do i install ubuntu??
<missing_> can anyone plz help undertand how to decide with patch goes with witch source? im trying to patch 2.6.19 with a pre emp patch of patch-2.6.19-rt9
<erpo> wtflol: Are you sure /dev/sda5 is your root or home partition?
<wtflol> fdisk -l /dev/sda says its Linux
<erpo> missing_: I never mess with kernel patching. I just download the full source tarball each time.
<erpo> wtflol: Ok, then try sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda5 $HOME/Desktop/folder
<PORDO> anyone know what this is about?  JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, you boot your ubuntu cd... you choose run as live and install when it loads up you will see on your desktop an install icon double click on it and follow down the steps
<missing_> yeah i have no problems with those
<dtrump> hey
<wtflol> erpo: same error.. wrong fs type etc
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, it didn't give me any option to run as live
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, O.o
<compengi> did it boot?
<PORDO> does anyone know what  JavaPluginFactory5 is ?
<Wolf_Demon> yes
<erpo> wtflol: First type mount by itself to make sure it is not already mounted. Then type fsck /dev/sda5
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, didn't it show you options to choose?
<mns> i thought u had to have a live version to do the live thing
<PORDO> oh, i need java 5
<mns> :( damn didnt know that
<Wolf_Demon> conpengi, i don't believe it did...let me try again
<brainiac_ghost> please can someone help me, my PC is totally unbootable (off anything) and i really need to get it fixed
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, choose run live and install option i think it's the first choice
<wtflol> erpo: fsck says group descriptors look bad.. tryting backup blocks.. /dev/sda5 not cleanly unmounted, check forced and asks me to fix inode 44961 is in use, but dtime set
<wtflol> i keep answering yes
<erpo> wtflol: Each time you say yes, you are modifying your filesystem in some way. Be careful.
<wtflol> hmm opps
<wtflol> been pressing yes for alot of qns
<erpo> wtflol: It's not always bad. It sounds like your filesystem need it. But be aware.
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, okay...well i see "Start or install Ubuntu" that's the one where i got the blank screen at with just a cursor that didn't move at all, "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" "Check CD for defects" "memory test" and "boot from first hard disk"
<kidbuntu> erpo: i removed this hard disk and used different ubuntu, i did sudo chmod a+rwx /media/home/haboy -R
<wtflol> btw i accidentally ran some sony backup thing in grub... then i cant boot into ubuntu.. probaly tat messed eveyrthing up
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, yeah choose the first option
<missing_> compiling a FreeBSD kernel is so much easier even though it doesnt have xconfig
<wtflol> hmm i'bve been presing yes for a minute
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, start and install
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, start or install*
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, last time it just froze doing that :\
<erpo> missing_: I have never tried compiling an FBSD kernel, but I admire their philosophy.
<wtflol> is there a yes to all optino?
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, yeah it's normal because it's loading the whole os from a cd
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, it should take time
<Wolf_Demon> the cd drive stopped doing anything
<missing_> erpo: to tell u the truth even thoug u have to configure everything by hand its a whole lot easier cause they have that darn handbook
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, hmm....
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, can you try it on a different pc?
<kidbuntu> erpo: and after that, i plugged the harddisk, and when i booted it up, the "HOME$.dmrc........." showed up after typing my username and password
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, naw...all I have is that laptop and this one, and i'd rather not risk doing anything to this one
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, if same problem occurs then maybe from the burned cd, if everything goes smooth then try downloading the previous version of ubuntu, dapper
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, if you run it as live you aren't installing linux :)
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, okay thanks
<kidbuntu> how do i reduce the fonts of the subtitles when playing .mkv on VLC?
<Calandrino> Hello I'm newbi ubuntu user, could some help me with fonts?
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, it's just a live cd
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, if you want to install it you need to click on the install icon
<kidbuntu> how do i reduce the fonts of the subtitles when playing .mkv on VLC?
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, ah....i see....would i be able to install it from the safe graphics mode??
<erpo> kidbuntu: Have you googled it?
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, i'd never tried
<ubuntubeg> hi. please help. after apt-get upgrade on dapper yesterday may x server starts with just 640x480 resolution. is this a known bug?
<Wolf_Demon> compengi, if this way doesn't work again i think i will try it that way...being that it's a very old computer
<hagabaka> i can't believe i can't find a package for microdc2...
<kyncani> ubuntubeg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compengi> Wolf_Demon, good luck then
<mbn_18> hello, how do i add ttf fonts in Ubuntu ?
<vinboy> how do remove redundent dependencies?
<mc__> mbn_18: vinboy please consider reading thishttp://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html  before asking questions:
<un_operateur> !msttcorefonts | mbn_18
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mbn_18> mc__, and why do you think i need to ? and why should i value your answer ?
<ubuntubeg> thnx, my x is working fine again. does this happen with every update?
<un_operateur> mbn_18, sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<mbn_18> un_operateur, thanks
<shake_a_tower> ubuntu rocks!!
<mc__> mbn_18: because you replied this way to me instead of reading the link
<shake_a_tower> Wallsplash: hi
<cyphase> shake_a_tower: yes it does
<Wallsplash> hey
<mbn_18> mc__, the web is full of such papers. and im defenetly not going to read every one of them. IRC is ment for answering Q / sharing info
<afflux> is it possible to mount in /etc/fstab via LABEL instead of UUID?
<mbn_18> and yes, i searched the ubuntu forum.
<afflux> okay, man fstab answered my question: it is
<TIRC_3273> help
<TIRC_3273> 6,10
<compengi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TIRC_3273> i have installed wireless usb adapter
<Wallsplash> shake_a_tower: what's up?
<TIRC_3273> e i see all the network but i cant not connect to internet
<mc__> mbn_18: alright my friend,but IRC is not for lazy people who do not want to figure out how things work on their on,would it really hurt you to try it yourself first?
<TIRC_3273> i know this is a vcommin problem  whit 6.10
<ubuntubeg> thx for your help. i begin to like ubuntu ;) bye
<un_operateur> mbn_18, usually all you have to do is frame the right query on google and your answer is likely to be within the first five results returned
<compengi> un_operateur, he's gone =/
<mbn_18> mc__, I did. also imported ttf font to redhat few years ago ( abviously i forgot how ). but even though the RedHat way is not Ubuntu way. and i prefer the right way
<mbn_18> by the way. it seems that its possible to use nautilus to add fonts by writing in the URL - fonts://
<wtflol> when i instlal software from synaptic where does it go to?
<compengi> un_operateur, oh i thought it was ubuntubeg whom you were referring to :)
<un_operateur> compengi, you almost had me there for a moment :)
<wtflol> when i instlal software from synaptic where does it go to? are my settings all stored in /home? can i have vmware running winxp access the same files as a real winxp?
<compengi> lol
<un_operateur> wtflol, errm, your linux settings are going to be useless to windows?? am i reading you right?
<bean> hi. is there a way to see the programs that i recently installed via apt-get? is there a log file somewhere?
<wtflol> un_operateur: hmm u mean for winxp?
<un_operateur> wtflol, perhaps you meant sharing your documents and files with winxp?
<wtflol> un_operateur: hmm u mean for winxp? i was thinking if i can install a software once in vmware then let the real winxp run it
<un_operateur> bean, dpkg -l
<bean> un_operateur, that shows the whole list
<missing_> wftlol: i told you theres a ext2 driver for windows that writes and reads
<bean> can i sort it by installation date?
<un_operateur> wtflol, i suppose when you say "real winxp" you mean the other dual-booting  OS?
<wtflol> yea the other OS
<un_operateur> bean, errm, I'm not too sure
<wtflol> if i were to use the ext2 droiver, shd i install the programs into ntfs partition or ext parition so both vvmware's windows and the real windows can run the program
<kidbuntu> whats the meaning of "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved......."
<wtflol> still ext partition?
<Gosha> the install of Compress::Zlib says i need ICompress::raw:zlib ... but it doesn't say anything abou the site i read that i should install the first, that i should get the raw:Zlib one ... i should still get it, right?
<un_operateur> wtflol, I dont think that's possible because vmware "partitions" are not real partitions, they are just files on the linux system
<un_operateur> Gosha, is that Compress::Zlib the perl module?
<compengi> wtflol, umm... it's impossible to run same programs on both os because linux don't support exe extension and neither do windows support linux's extensions
<Gosha> hmm
<Gosha> well, eh? XD
<Gosha> it is a perl module, yes
<wtflol> un_operateur: if i were to use ext2 driver for winxp, then can i install stuff into vmware's winxp's program file directory and have both real and virtual winxp access the same software? i wan both real and virtual to use the same software but dun wanna install twice
<bean> i added an entry to fstab to mount this JFS partition for data that I intend to share with another linux. but it mounts to root ownership. how do i set it to automount to user ownership by default?
<missing_> wtflol: yeah u can use a reparate program files directory but im afraid windows keeps your settings under the documents and settings so
<Gosha> i'll just get it, i think
<un_operateur> Gosha, I think you could do it like this -- sudo perl -mCPAN -e 'install "Compress:;Zlib"'
<__charles> I need help configuring my resolution I have a 22" monitor that can go up to 1650x1050 i added "1650x1050" to the modes list in xorg.conf and reloaded gnome but it did not put the resolution in the gnome res selector how can i fix this?? it is my understanding that thats all i had to do to get it working
<wtflol> oo settings is alright.. i just dun wanna install the fe gbs of software twice
<Gosha> ... ?
<Gosha> ":;" ?
<un_operateur> Gosha, typo -- ::  :)
<un_operateur> wtflol, no, you cant do that AFAIK
<missing_> wtflol: programs like mirc and firefox and winrar dont have to be installed u can run the executible
<wtflol> oo ... means i have to stick to portable version of the software
<andrewm> hey guys, i was trying to change the gdm theme by using gdmsetup...but i broke gdm. An apt-get --reinstall install gdm and a dpkg --reconfigure gdm later and its still broken...
<andrewm> can someone help me to debug it ?
<andrewm> :)
<missing_> wtflol: i have serveral diferent install of windows in my machine and only reinstall things like drivers and stuff that has to be registeres
<un_operateur> andrewm, perhaps you meant to run this instead -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low gdm
<wtflol> missing_: o yea i was wanting to do that, but sharing stuff bw virtual windows and real windows
<andrewm> un_operateur, ok thanks i will try that instead..what difference does the priority low make ?
<bean> wtflol, check out portableapps.com
<morgul`> Hi, since I upgraded my ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, the system won't boot at all, anyone can help?
<wtflol> ok thnx
<un_operateur> andrewm, it gets the installer scripts to ask you _all_ the config questions
<missing_> thanks for the portable links link
<andrewm> un_operateur, ah..thanks :) gonna log out and try again. thx
<bean> it's got lots of win32 progs that u can run w/o install, from a thumbdrive even
<wtflol> hmm is there portable matlab lol
<missing_> bean: its similar to my usb drive
<bean> try octave
<kidbuntu> how do i use the sudo chown <my username>/.dmrc
<wtflol> oo is the syntax similar?
<morgul`> when I try booting ubuntu It hangs
<bean> wtflol, it's mostly the same
<wtflol> ah ic thnx!
<missing_> kidubuntu: althogh i encourage learning the console commands y dont know myslef anf i just use nautilus for that
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, perhaps -- sudo chown username.username /home/username/.dmrc   -- where username is your username
<bean> in fact it's designed 2 b 100% compatible
<wtflol> is there a rss reader runningnon computer#1 that knows wat i've read on computer#2? i think maybe placing the settings file on a server?
<bean> wtflol, missing_, what kind of stuff do u guys still need on windows?
<bean> i haven't booted windows for more than a year now
<afflux> if i download the 6.10 amd64 dvd, will i get both the graphic and the text mode installer? or do i need the alternate cd for text mode?
<bean> and have u looked at wine?
<un_operateur> wtflol, an RSS reader on your google homepage? :)
<afflux> bean: my mustek scanner doesn't run under windows, thats the only thing ;)
<missing_> nothing any more but i still have to defrag my ntfs untill i clear out the partition since i use ntfs3g
<bean> afflux, u mean ubuntu?
<afflux> ah, yeas
<wtflol> un_operateur: i tried google reader.. like it but when the feeds get too wide i cant scroll horizontally
<afflux> *yes
<missing_> well guys wich me luck
<missing_> im about to reboot into my new kernel
<missing_> qui
<un_operateur> wish you luck!! :)
<afflux> gl & hf :D
<wtflol> photoshop, illustrator, flash, maple, newsleecher
<bean> btw did anyone answer my last question while i got d/ced?
<bean> i added an entry to fstab to mount this JFS partition for data that I intend to share with another linux. but it mounts to root ownership. how do i set it to automount to user ownership by default?
<morgul`> seems nobody wants to help me
<compengi> wtflol, you need those on linux?
<kidbuntu> User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. please help me with this
<wtflol> yea
<wtflol> tats why i was considering vmware
<Wolf_Demon> aww :(
<bean> wtflol, http://www.linuxeq.com/
<Wolf_Demon> even the graphics safe mode i get the same result
<bean> photoshop -> gimpshop
<Wolf_Demon> blank screen with a non moving cursor
<wtflol> nothing is close to photoshop :(
<wtflol> dun really like gimp
<bean> maple -> try wine or maxima
<morgul`> is there any way I can repair my Ubuntu system?
<un_operateur> bean, fstab entries are mounted as root -- but the file permissions still stay and therefore user's shouldnt see a difference
<wtflol> ps cs3 is really cool!
<jpjacobs> bean, there is a maple for linux
<wtflol> let me have a look at maxima
<bean> what's newsleecher? newsgroups downloader?
<wtflol> yea
<Toma-> anyone know of a command line avi to dvd program?
<afflux> wtflol: and really expensive, isn't it?
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, are you using "$USER" as-is in the chown/chmod commands??
<bean> illustrator -> xara xtreme or inkscape
<wtflol> yea lol
<wtflol> hmm i haven try inkscape yet
<bean> un_operateur, i can't create files in it though
<bean> i think xara may b better
<whyameye> Toma-: to convert the video file you could use tovid
<wtflol> oo i'll try xara first
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: i dont know, as i know i'm the only user on my ubuntu. and i'm the root
<andrewm> un_operateur, hi..i tried running --priority low however it still hasn't worked...any other ideas ?
<Toma-> whyameye: looking for a single app.
<Toma-> even a gui
<wtflol> is there a rss reader runningnon computer#1 that knows wat i've read on computer#2? i think maybe placing the settings file on a server?
<nivekz> helllo, i am using edgy, any ATI X300/600 folks here? I get fglrxinfo showing "ATI Technologies Inc" correctly but glrxinfo showing "direct rendering: No". Is it OK?
<afflux> wtflol: inkscape is for vectors
<morgul`> anyone wants to help me?
<bean> morgul`, u had trouble after upgrading?
<whyameye> Toma-: a single app to do what? Convert the file or burn it?
<un_operateur> andrewm, you can always purge-remove gdm and reinstall it -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge gdm; aptitude install gdm"
<wtflol> ok.. i need something to replace illustrator
<morgul`> yes bean
<wtflol> hopefully feels like illustrator heh
<Toma-> whyameye: convert + burn :D
<un_operateur> bean, what errors do you get, if any?
<bean> u should have clean installed, i heard lots of upgrading problems
<andrewm> un_operateur, thanks i will try that
<bean> no i have never upgraded
<morgul`> I upgraded and then rebooted, and since it won't boot at all
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, what is the exact command you are using now?
<bean> yeah i would recommend backing up your data and clean installing
<whyameye> Toma-: I think it will take you two apps. You could probably find a way to call both apps from one command.
<bean> wtflol, xara is vector too
<Toma-> whyameye: ok thanks
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: actually it anoys me to see this "$HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being
<kidbuntu> ignored. ... file sould be " "owned by user and have 644 permissions. .."
<wtflol> bean: ok i'll try tat
<morgul`> yeah I tried that but the install system does'r want to install on my partitions :s
<cstrippie> Hey all!  Was just playing around with Puppy & DSL, and don't really like either: has anyone started a super-compact version of Ubuntu (or Debian)?
<bean> un_operateur, no problems, just that i can't create new files in the mounted directory
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: do you know how to help me fix that?
<levander> Is it possible that changing my theme in GNOME changed the font in emacs?  I'm looking at this really small font in emacs right now.
<bean> un_operateur, cos it belongs 2 root
<levander> That wasn't here last time I used it.
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, at the login screen press CTRL+ALT+F1 -- login there as yourself -- and type this command out -- sudo chmod 644 /home/username/.dmrc
<Hmg4> Is there a file name conversion tool like Convmv for Windows?
<jpjacobs> cstrippie, not really yet, but we're working on it. but in the mean time, you can take a look at featherlinux
<missing_> go to the windows channel they might know
<bean> wtflol, btw gimpshop is gimp imitating the photoshop interface
<jpjacobs> Hmg4, yes: convmv ;)
<kidbuntu> uhm what do i press again at the login screen
<un_operateur> bean, well. errm, have you tried modifying the permissions on the mount-point itself ??
<cstrippie> jpjacobs - will do, and thank you.
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: what do i press again?
<levander> Has anyone else noticed that every time they look for the least little program to do something a little obscure (e.g., not web browsing, programming, or reading mail, or the gimp...) an application exists for KDE, but not for gnome?
<wtflol> bean: tried gimpshop before.. they had problems with psd and layers
<bean> un_operateur, the mountpoint is a directory in my /home/user
<wtflol> some wierd stuff
<un_operateur> kidbuntu,  copy and paste this somewhere where you have a copy -- press CTRL+ALT+F1 -- login there as yourself -- and type this command out -- sudo chmod 644 /home/username/.dmrc
<bean> un_operateur, therefore user owns it
<Hmg4> jpiccolo, How do i get it to work with Windows? Im trying to rsync my win, mac, linux computers and i like to use "" in file names
<bean> un_operateur, but once the jfs partition is mounted, it's owned by root
<jpjacobs> Hmg4, right, you mean you want it for windows... then i don't know
<un_operateur> bean, well, on the other linux system, did another non-root user have read-write access to it?
<stjepan> I have a bunch of images. How to make a video of them?
<bean> un_operateur, i haven't installed the other system yet
<bean> un_operateur, just preparing for data sharing
<un_operateur> bean, you said you imported this HDD from another system, right?
<bean> wtflol, when did u try that?
<bean> un_operateur, no i just created this partition
<bean> so far everything done in edgy
<Hmg4> jpjacobs, Yepp :/ Because i use it in script after rsync to get the chars to show "" correct
<un_operateur> bean, well, in that case, just get root to give permissions to that volume  :)
<bean> how?
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: uhm, theres no luck of ctrl+alt+f1
<jpjacobs> Hmg4, there is perl for windows. maybe you can write something that does about the same
<un_operateur> bean, at a terminal -- sudo chmod -R $USER.$USER /home/user/mountpoint
<missing_> yay the kernel was a sucess
<un_operateur> bean, oops..
<bean> ?
<un_operateur> bean,  sudo chown -R $USER.$USER /home/user/mountpoint
<bean> hmm
<un_operateur> bean, better yet  --  sudo chown -R $USER.$USER /home/$USER/mountpoint
<bean> ok
<bean> no need for -R
<bean> it's got no files yet
<bean> :P
<bean> but this is silly
<bean> the directory was originally $USER's
<un_operateur> bean, errm, the mount-point may be user's but is the volume?? :)
<bean> it's just that after mounting the partition it belongs to root
<bean> hmm
<Hmg4> jpjacobs, Yeah. Was hoping not to. Thanks anyway
<bean> so the partition belongs 2 root huh
<un_operateur> bean, yes, 3v3rythings R b3longs to r00t :)
<un_operateur> !l337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l337 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: nothing happened when i pressed ctrl+alt+f1
<bean> !31337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 31337 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mr_blue> \quit
<bean> !l33t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l33t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bean> ubotu is so n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so n00b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, maybe CTRL+ALT+F2 (or anyone of the other function keys) ??
<tortho> Is there a way to downgrade all packages to the latest stable from Ubuntu... I have used some other repos and it is no success....
<kidbuntu> un_entrepeur:its still the same
<UbuntuSer> Is there anyone knows how to make a webcam works?..
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, you trying this at the logon screen right?
<kidbuntu> un_entrepeur:its still the sameun_operateur: yes
<un_operateur> !webcam | UbuntuSer
<kidbuntu> un_operateur:its still the sameun_operateur: yes
<ubotu> UbuntuSer: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<compengi> UbuntuSer, where do you want to use it
<UbuntuSer> on the Ubuntu ver 5.10
<UbuntuSer> ive done using easycam and camorama but...then it freezes
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, press it a couple of times, it must work -- CTRL+ALT+F1 (all at the very same time)
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: does that really work on edgy?
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, it works on every linux system out there
<kidbuntu> un_operateur: doing ctrl+alt+f1 just shows a tool tip "Answer the following questions........"
<ken> Help: I want to 'cleanly' unmount all my HDDs partitions, when i shut-down ubuntu, as the Windows fs-driver.org's driver needs a partition to be cleanly unmounted to read/write to it. SO how do i do it, when shutting down ubuntu, and why does ubuntu not do that by default?
<un_operateur> kidbuntu, ok, well, at the logon screen, click session, change to a failsafe session and try again
<ken> un_operateur: he left
<un_operateur> bahh
<bean> wtflol, 'apt-cache search usenet | grep binar'
<ken> Can someone please help me?
<un_operateur> ken, errm, never heard of fs-driver.org  -- maybe you'd like to try out ntfs-3g
<un_operateur> ?
<ken> un_operateur: Atleast tell me how to cleanly unmount all the partitions when shutting down ubuntu? And why doesn't ubuntu do that by default
<Lynoure> ken: it should do that by default, and for most, seems to.
<un_operateur> ken, all mounted volumes are unmounted when ubuntu shuts down, so this behaviour you see perplexes me
<compengi> ken, you want to mount the ext2/ext3 partitions on windows/
<ken> Lynoure: un_operateur: compengi: Tell me how to do that manually before shutting down to ensure that they are not 'uncleanly' unmounted by Ubuntu
<kidbuntu> when using playing .mkv on VLC, the subtitle fonts is too large, how i reduce its size?
<kidbuntu> when playing .mkv on VLC, the subtitle fonts is too large, how i reduce its size?
<curs0r> http://files.filefront.com/TransparencyDemoavi/;6422113;;/fileinfo.html
<flugheim> anyone who knows why i cant install vmware? http://flug.20web.net/linux/vmware.txt
<un_operateur> ken, why not tell us what errors/misbehaviours you are experiencing -- thats the problem you need to be addressing, not working around it
<Zaggynl> Who can help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1931764 ?
<Gaco> hola
<compengi> ken, when you shut down your ubuntu how can your partitions be still mounted
<kidbuntu> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gaco> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compengi> ken, it's not logical
<mojojojo__> hi! my ubuntu linux uses ~20% of CPU usage just for xmms... It's performance is really lousy in general. Can you suggest sth?
<ken> un_operateur: Since you have not heard about fs-driver.org's driver that allows one to read/write to EXT3/2 partition it would be difficult anyways here it is, in windows i need that driver to see my ubuntu partitions. But that driver requires that all these partitions are cleanly unmounted to be usable. There's also a tool called mountdiag.exe, which i downloaded specifically for this purpose. When i ran it for my particular partition it told me it wasnot cleanly
<ken> compengi: I am not saying it is NOT unounted, i am saying that it is uncleanly unmounted, and please read my above post too
<TheGateKeeper> Zaggynl, may not solve the problem, but can't you move the files from your usb stick onto your hdd & then process them?
<compengi> ken, http://www.filewatcher.com/m/Ext2IFS_1_10b.exe.471040.0.0.html download it i had tried it out and it was working fine
<un_operateur> ken, if the volumes were uncleanly unmounted, the next time you boot linux, you should get a warning about this? is this the case?
<masuran> Hi, can anyone give me a hand with a strange network problem?
<Zaggynl> TheGateKeeper, eh no, it's a bit
<compengi> !ask > masuran
<richard__> Im struggling to get my winmodem up and running. Ive got the linuxant drivers installed, and they work. But they wont initialize at boot time.
<un_operateur> ken, just to check whether that is indeed the case and whether your fs-driver.org utility is just giving you a bogus warning
<richard__> If I rerun hsfconfig then they will work untill I reboot
<ken> un_operateur: No thats not the case, i dont get any errors
<ken> compengi: I already have that driver
<jhaig> Anyone know how to merge postscript or pdf files?  Specifically, I want to take a single page document and make a new file with the same page 4 times, so that I can use "psnup -4" on it.
<richard__> how do I get to just init properly? Im getting a permission denied error when I run modprobe /dev/ttySHSF
<kidbuntu> when playing .mkv on VLC, the subtitle fonts is too large, how i reduce its size?
<mojojojo__> un_operateur, I'm still finghting with the performance :(
<Heroin> i accidently screwed up when i was making an eggbot so now when i start ./eggdrop it starts eggdrop+conf1 however if u want to load conf2 u need 2 enter ./eggdrop conf2 but then i starts the egg w. conf1 becuse those are linked or something, howto fix?
<compengi> un_operateur, i gave him a good ext2/ext3 driver for windows that i used it without any problems
<compengi> ken, then it should work fine
<masuran> I have a iBook G4 running Xubuntu (but the problem is basic Linux stuff) and it succesfully scans for my wireless network and connects. The problem is that it doesn't connect outside my network. I can ping all computers in my network but not the router or outside the network. Does anyone have an idea what could be causing this?
<ken> compengi: that is the same one i use, and its official website is fs-driver.org
<lupine_85> masuran: sudo route add default gw <router IP here>
<lupine_85> erm. assuming your network is sane.
<un_operateur> ken, well, at this point I can only think that fs-driver.org is lying to you .. it's not linux misbehaving because if any volumes were unmounted wrong, the next time you boot up linux you are warned
<ken> compengi: un_operateur: If i switch of my PC when ubuntu is running, than would you say that would be a unclean unmount?
<masuran> lupine_85, that's all ok. The route to the default gw exists. As far as I can tell everything with the routes are OK.
<Lynoure> ken: (just to check) and do you actually shut down ubuntu and not just hibernate it? Latter will cause problems.
<un_operateur> ken, maybe an fsck on the volumes might rule out problems with them
<ken> Lynoure: nice point, but i dont hibernate i shut it down
<un_operateur> mojojojo__, we told you what you needed last night -- a better processor :)
<compengi_> ken, i can say that it sometimes doesn't mount the ext partition when sometimes you start the windows but after the reboot it should work fine, maybe because the driver is still beta
<lupine_85> masuran: if you're set up as a managed WiFi, if you can't ping the router then you shouldn't be able to ping anything else. You're not accidentally Ad-Hoc are you?
<kane77> hi
<ken> compengi: Lynoure: un_operateur: How do i do a unclean unmount? (makes sense, please re-read it)
<un_operateur> ken, errm, you pull the plug out from underneath you? :)
<kane77> are there any casino games?? (best would be poker + blackjack...) ...possibly playable online??
<missing_> can someone help me with a make error?
<ken> un_operateur: no way through the terminal or something?
<mojojojo__> un_operateur, aww c'mon :D... in good old days liunux used to boast of its superiority in hardware requirements over Windows.. and now? Now it's many times slower
<kane77> missing_, what's the problem?
<masuran> lupine_85, can you tell me what Ad-Hoc is? My networking skills don't go much above basic level ;-) I can ping other computers but not my router or outside the network
<compengi_> ken, i never had a problem with it when i had both os installed
<lupine_85> ken: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<eclair> what does it mean when a few packages are held back during an upgrade?
<missing_> well im trying to make my fglrx drivers but i get this config error
<lupine_85> masuran: a type of p2p networking that doesn't rely on you having a router.  "iwconfig" in a terminal will tell you if you're running Managed or Ad-Hoc
<missing_> !pastebin
<un_operateur> mojojojo__, in the good old days, linux was customized for the hardware it would run on -- it wasnt a one-size-fits-all thingy back then :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ctothej> how do i install linux header files?
<ctothej> linux kernel header files that is
<missing_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38868/
<lupine_85> if you're Managed, then there's a problem with the router - preumably it's set up to not respond to pings (ICMP echoes), and also not set up to give /your/ wireless pc internet access
<missing_> and it wont make my fglrx module for my kernel
<un_operateur> ctothej, sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<lupine_85> ctothej: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<missing_> thank u kane
<masuran> lupine_85, mode: managed according to iwconfig
<richard__> does anyone know how to get the linuxant modem drivers to run at boot time. Im getting a permission denied creating the dev nodes
<mojojojo__> un_operateur, good point :)... now, all I have to do now is understand all those clever options for kernel compilation
<lupine_85> missing_: are you running a custom kernel?
<missing_> yes a .19 vanilla kernel
<lupine_85> thought so :p
<missing_> stipped to the bone
<kane77> ctothej, sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-2.6.15-27 (if you are running specific architecture then for example linux-headers-2.6.15-27-amd64)
<ken> lupine_85:l compengi: un_operateur: Ok now the second problem, when ubuntu boots it is really slow. I run edgy. In the first boot screen after GRUB, the orange bar fills up as ubuntu loads everything in the memory, when it is filled-up 1/4almost everything comes to a standstill, and i have to wait for 60-80seconds before it starts filling up again. I mean it remains stationary at that point for a long time, before (on edgy itself) this was not something that used 
<ctothej> kane77, lupine, i get "E: Couldn't find package linux-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic"
<ken> lupine_85: compengi: un_operateur: What could be wrong?
<lupine_85> missing_: t'is peculiar, as the header files should be there. Maybe you need to include the subdir /usr/src/blah/linux ? (or include)
<missing_> tothej: no u probably want kernel headers for 2.6.17 generic
<kane77> ctothej, its linux-headers-
<lupine_85> 26.15* is dapper
<lupine_85> erm, 2.6.15*
<un_operateur> ken, it's quite likely you have something seriously wrong -- I think, there's an option to hide the splash screen when ubuntu starts up .. so you can see if any messages are being spit out to the screen
<kane77> ctothej, but the problem may be you dont have it in repos...
<ken> lupine_85: compengi: No response?
<ctothej> yeah, i updated for edgy
<missing_> ohh i c maybe let me check to make sure the kernel headers are installed
<lupine_85> nah, the problem is linux-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic should be linux-headers-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic
<FallenHi1okiri> hi, i just installed edgy. after my first login i used update-manager to update my system. it crashed. reboot - now it suggests to run dkpg --configure -a. while processing libgnomevfs it crashes again and again.
<un_operateur> mojojojo__,  perhaps something like this -- https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild
<lupine_85> ken: try booting your kernel from grub without the splash and quiet options, and see where it's hanging
<ken> un_operateur: lupine_85: compengi: Tell me what to do so as to not see the ubuntu splash screen, and see all those things happening. That is i want to disable the quiet option, so that i see that now its mounting this...now it is starting this service...etc. How do i di that?
<missing_> would a kernel boot if theres no headers installed?
<frogzoo> missing_: sure
<lupine_85> ken: in grub. Hit "e" to edit a menu item, then e again to edit the kernel line; delete everything after the 'ro'
<barata> hallo ,, anybody with 915resolution can run beryl?
<lupine_85> missing_: headers are for compile-time
<barata> or not?
<missing_> than it could be negligence on my part
<ctothej> what is the latest 2.6.17 version?
<missing_> i reinstalled them just in case
<lupine_85> ctothej: that's edgy :p
<eclair> i get disconnected from the internet quickly
<un_operateur> ken, I think you click a button/link on the splash screen to hide it -- i dont really know, i always boot with no splash screen
<frogzoo> ctothej: I have 10-generic
<eclair> i think something went wrong when i tried to upgrade to edgy
<ctothej> frogzoo, cool thankx
<j0sh0> hi, could someone please help me with a wireless problem on 6.06LTS?
<ken> lupine_85: I keep ro, and backspace everything 'after' the letters ro, right? Is this a potentially system wrecking step if done wrong? :(
<frogzoo> eclair: it happens, clean install is usually cleanest
<missing_> nope thats not it
<lupine_85> ken: nah, it'll be fine
<lupine_85> hard to kill anything with boot-time options
<lupine_85> well, unless you're trying to kill something
<ctothej> now i get "E: Couldn't find package linux-2.6.17-10-amd64-generic"
<ken> lupine_85: OK so this is it, when i see GRUB, i select the first option, hit e-e, than backspace everything after ro, right? This is so fidgety
<lupine_85> ctothej: that's because you're on dapper, right?
<lupine_85> ken: e, scroll down to the line beginning kernel=, e again, then delete
<Zaggynl> How to give a user rights on an automatically mounted NTFS usb volume?
<ctothej> lupine, I followed update instructions to upgrade to edgy
<ken> lupine85: forgzoo: Do you know of some GUI way?
<lupine_85> ken: grub *is* GUI
<ken> lupine_85: ok
<lupine_85> ctothej: type uname -a and give me the output...
<ken> lupine_85: After i find a line kernel=...., i hit 'e' and i delete everything after the letters ro? DO i always need to fear breaking my system? ;-)
<lupine_85> ken: you're getting it. Don't worry, nothing will break - this is a one-time change
<lupine_85> it'll go back to 'normal' after this boot
* lupine_85 has it all turned off all the time anyway :p
<ctothej> lupine_85, Linux ... 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 ... x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lupine_85> ctothej: you're still running the Dapper kernel, so if you have updated to edgy you haven't rebooted yet....
<ken> lupine_85: compengi: un_operateur: I thank you profusely for helping me. Have a good day, and happy UBUNT-ing!
<lupine_85> the edgy kernel is called 2.6.17-10-generic , btw -not -amd64-generic
<lupine_85> ken: you too :)
<compengi> ken, lol vise versa
<ctothej> hmm, ive rebooted, and X failed to start so I was trying to reinstall fglrx ati drivers. thought the update process worked... maybe ill go with a full reinstall
<un_operateur> ken, :)
<Alzi2> Hey. I don't know where to ask this, so i'll ask this in all channels: I don't like GNOME anymore, it's too slow and too "simple", and it feels too weird to control. I want to install KDE but i don't want to lose any data I have on my pc, but i want the menu's to be clean from GNOME entries. Maybe GNOME removed or something. So, my question is, how to install KDE while preserving data and keeping the menu tidy, and removing GNOME?
<lupine_85> ctothej: just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should fix it
<ken> lupine_85: compengi: un_operateur: And while i am editing my GRUB, please popularise the word 'Happy UBUNT-ing'. Good bye! ;-)
<un_operateur> Alzi2, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  -- ought to install KDE for you
<lupine_85> Alzi2: there's "a website" that lists all the packages you need to remove from a Ubuntu system to completely get rid of gnome
<lupine_85> personally, I'd rip out...
<lupine_85> !info libgnome2-0
<ubotu> libgnome2-0: The GNOME 2 library - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 264 kB
<lupine_85> those
<un_operateur> lupine_85, i think he should wait till he has KDE up and running before doing that, no? :)
<lupine_85> un_operateur: well, of course :)
<lupine_85> although unless s/he killed X, it wouldn't matter too much
<ctothej> lupine_85, i get "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, blah blah"
<lupine_85> ctothej: is your sources.list sane?
<ctothej> i changed sources.list by replacing all instances of dapper with edgy
<ctothej> for the upgrade
<lupine_85> yes, but is it /sane/?
<lupine_85> you might as well try another dist-upgrade
<rusher> how do you not startup in X?
<rusher> lol
<ctothej> lupine_85, doing that now
<tuning13> hola
<Hexidigital> Alzi2::  to install kde, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<un_operateur> rusher, disable the gdm/kde daemons
<rusher> how
<tuning13> hola
<Zaggynl> Anyone uses mpd and usb devices in here?
<Hexidigital> Alzi2::  to remove gnome, google for "pure kubuntu" and look for a link called psychocats. he has a good tutorial
<lupine_85> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<un_operateur> rusher, errm, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<Hexidigital> rusher::  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<tuning13> hola me yamo antonio
<Hexidigital> you have to -force it
<DjViper> hi, how do I change mousepointer? and where can I dl new?
<rusher> can you do it manually
<lupine_85> rusher: [11:13]  <lupine_85> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<lupine_85> then to start it again, startx ot /etc/init.d/?dm start
<lupine_85> add sudo as appropriate
<Hexidigital> rusher::  the command i gave you will disable x at boot permanently
<enzo__> ciao mi chiamo enzo e saluto tutti- happy xmas
<rusher> thankthank you
<rusher> how do you add x back
<rusher> i did the command you gave me
<rusher> startx
<rusher> ?
<rusher> sudo update-rc.d gdm add ?
<Hexidigital> rusher::  yes, startx will bring x back up temporarily
<Hexidigital> rusher::  no
<Hexidigital> rusher::  if in the future, you want x back at boot, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rusher> oh ok
<rusher> easy as pie
<Hexidigital> and almost as tasty
<rusher> how do you tell if the users cron tab executed
<DjViper> hehe
<Mihai> Im looking for a monopoly type game in ubuntu?
<rusher> there are some in synaptic
<rusher> i beleive it is called aatlantic
<Hexidigital> rusher::  do you have sendmail installed?  iirc, with sendmail installed, cronjobs run as root will be emailed to an alias user (usually the first username set up)
<DarthLappy> atlantik?
<rusher> im checking
<rusher> ATLANTIK
<Mihai> rusher:  :)
<rusher> i should setup sendmail
<rusher> lol
<DjViper> how do I change mousepointer? and where can I dl new?
<Hexidigital> DjViper::  what desktop environment? gnome or kde?
<DjViper> Hexidigital: gnome, and I know HOW to change between the ones I have installed, I want to know how to add more etc.
<rusher> anyone have problems with kmedia?
<eugenics> Hello folks ;)
<wahl> how to start the windows xp install fron ubuntu? it won't boot, and wine doesn't start the install, how to? :)
<compengi> hi
<Hexidigital> DjViper::  i'm pretty sure it's the same as installing a new desktop theme.. unfortunately that's as far as i can help, because i use KEP
<Hexidigital> *KDE
<rusher> you need qemu
<DjViper> Hexidigital: okay
<rusher> wahl download qemu
<rusher> i instaleld xp on my ubuntu box that way
<Hexidigital> !vmware | wahl
<ubotu> wahl: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<compengi> wahl, why it doesn't boot?
* POVaddct votes for qemu
<Hexidigital> DjViper::  try here -- www.gnome-look.org
<wahl> i don't know, i think i burnt it wrong, but the install work i know it, ( tested it on my windows, befor i installed linux)
<rusher> my windows does not work because it can not verify the activation
<Valmarko> Can I install fluxbox in Ubuntu?
<rusher> yes
<un_operateur> Valmarko, sure
<mojojojo__> un_operateur, I found interesting site for explanation of kernel options http://tlug.up.ac.za/old/guides/lkcg/lkcg_config.html
<rusher> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<DjViper> Hexidigital: thanks
<Valmarko> tanks
<wahl> rusher : witch of al these qemu
<wahl> ?
<compengi> btw wahl if you want to install 2 os on same pc and on different partitions then you should install windows then ubuntu because windows kills ubuntu start up
<wahl> i only want windows now
<compengi> wahl, then you need to make the cd boot from the start up
<wahl> damn:S
<wahl> then i need a new cd:S
<wahl> rusher: help me?
<wahl> xD
<rusher> download all the qemu
<dromer> hi, is there a channel on flash9 development? I'm having trouble running a certain youtube video and I was wondering if it could be flash9-beta related
<wahl> accelerator to?
<rusher> yes
<wahl> kaj
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<compengi> dromer, your answer is right there http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<wahl> rusher: i don't have athority:S
<Zaggynl> Anyone uses mpd in here?
<compengi> dromer, i think it's the same as previous link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<compengi> dromer, just to be on the safe side
<rusher> rin it as root
<dromer> compengi: I'm not sure what you mean compengi, if it's more of a bug-report issue ..
<un_operateur> dromer, flash9 is not open-source - why'd you expect a dev-channel to exist? :)
<dromer> compengi: I'm dapper btw
<dromer> un_operateur: hmm, true, but, you know, somebody is working on it :P
<un_operateur> dromer, only adobe/macromedia are :)
<wahl> omg, this is wierd
<dromer> btw, this doesn't work: $ sudo update-flashplugin
<dromer> sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<extern> hey, which IDE would you suggest for C++ development? I would like it to have something similar to microsofts' intelllisense
<dromer> from: $ sudo update-flashplugin
<dromer> sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<dromer> woeps
<dromer> $ sudo update-flashplugin
<dromer> my bad
<dromer> bad copy/paste on synergy
<eugenics> Anyone from India around?
<un_operateur> extern, I think the best one might be anjuta
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows howto give a user rights to read from an automatically mounted NTFS usb volume?
<raf256> my black friend told me that ubuntu if NOT an african word connected to ability of configuring anything, is he telling the truth?
<wahl> rusher: i can't ectract them, i don't have athority to do it:S
<un_operateur> raf256, ubuntu is a zulu word that loosely relates to "being humane"/humanity
<extern> I'll take a look at it
<jatt> raf256: no idea, but it seems you are implying that because your friend is black, he should know about african words. That doesn't make sense to me.
* rob eyeballs raf256 
<raf256> oh shit its rob
* raf256 hides
<dint> Hi. I would like hear sound from application run under Wine. I try to use winecfg, but it give me error "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory". What is Alsa?
<eugenics> would vmware work?
<flossgeek> Alsa is the soundarchitecture
<compengi> raf256, if he is black this doesn't mean he knows african ;)
<rob> don't feed the troll :D
<un_operateur> compengi, african isnt a language :)
<raf256> its a tarp
<compengi> un_operateur, i mean know african words
<raf256> compengi: yes that was my point, so I told him "niga pleas, you dont know all the dialects"
<un_operateur> compengi, you mean "know zulu words" .. there are over 50 main languages spoken in all of africa
<raf256> and he responed that Im white and nerdy :(
<dint> What can I do to make the sound works? I check on synaptic Pacakage manager, Alsa-base is installed.
<jatt> raf256: (OT: are you from poland?)
<petros> hi, how can i deactivate the shutdown by pressing the power button on the pc?
<compengi> un_operateur, i didn't specify any language cause i don't know in what language is word ubuntu so i just said african, in which i meant but african word :)
<raf256> jatt: yes, poland - the communistic kingdom in cener of europe
<jatt> raf256: that's fine
<compengi> i meant by*
<warkruid> dint: does sound work under ubuntu? Not under wine i mean
<raf256> jatt: you might be ammused by the fact that our goverment want to make Jesus the King of Poland. and that one is for real (check internet)
<un_operateur> compengi, that's like defining hello to be an european word  :) which is ludicrous
<dint> warkruid: Yes, it work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b raf256!*@*]  by rob
* raf256 was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<flossgeek> dint: do u have no sound what so ever
<jatt> raf256: I am not amused by that. In fact I find your trolling boring. So I will ignore you now.
<Juhaz> well, he's already gagged, don't bother
<fransth> hi all
<jatt> oh, thanks
<Juhaz> oh, and kicked and banned
<fransth> anyone know to get the intel 915GM driver for my notebook?
<flossgeek> fransth:should be working ou tof the box
<warkruid> dint: then wine "writes" to the wrong sound device. do not know which config file you must change. I'll try to find out
<skenmy> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu Edgy, but i'm having trouble getting my sound card to work. lspci shows it but aplay -l does not. alsamixer also does not "see" the card. It is an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum, and any help in getting it working would be much appreciated :)
<flossgeek> fransth: are you on dapper or edgy
<un_operateur> skenmy, asoundconf --help
<blackelf> Juhaz: actually I finded his nonsense rambling amusing
<flossgeek> Skenmy:strange you should have no probs with that card
<skenmy> I've never had problems before.
<skenmy> un_operateur: asoundconf list does not display the card either.
<dint> warkruid: I hear nothing from any application under wine. I read that I need to configure it using winecfg, but if I press the tab "Audio", the winecfg window is close with error, ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory. Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-userx". can't create mcop directory.
<flossgeek> skenmy got o System>PreferencesSound and make sure your default sound card is Audigu 2 ZS
<skenmy> It isn't listed there.
<POVaddct> fransth: intel 915gm runs with the i810 driver from xorg
<un_operateur> skenmy, it probably means you need to install the driver for the card manually
<dint> flossgeek: yes, no sound under wine. :(
<skenmy> What confuses me even more is that the logon sounds work fine.
<flossgeek> skenmy: so it is working, go to the sound preferences
<skenmy> The card is not listed in sound preferences
<obstfliege> moinsen
<blackelf> rob: why you banned the poor guy?
<POVaddct> hi obstfliege
<skenmy> I see a USB Device (my voip phone) and my onboard audio
<fransth> POVaddct, i try it, but the problem now, Ubuntu installer dont recognizae it, xorg thing it is intel 915, but GM is not 915
<rob> blackelf: do "/lastlog raf256" and find out :D
<flossgeek> skenmy: in Device Manager is the sound card detected
<blackelf> rob: its a trap
<POVaddct> fransth: then choose vesa for the moment and change to i810 manually later on
<obstfliege> POVaddct, hi
<fransth> i try it, but still not working :(
<skenmy> I do see it listed
<warkruid> dint: in command shell can you start "alsamixer" or does that bomb also?
<fransth> POVaddct, mm so the type i810
<dint> warkruid: It run perfectly
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=blackelf@*unaffiliated/raf256]  by rob
* blackelf was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (please do not dodge bans)
<POVaddct> fransth: strange. i had no problems with i915gm at all
<POVaddct> flossgeek: (in a ibm tp x41 notebook)
<fransth> POVaddct, can give me your steps there?
<fransth> POVaddct, or your xorg.conf may be :P
<POVaddct> fransth: i didnt had to do anything
<warkruid> dint: then it is definitly the wine config thats faulty.. Still looking..
<POVaddct> fransth: i am not on ubuntu right now
<skenmy> ah
<skenmy> right - it seems to be appearing now
<flossgeek> skenmy:what did u do?
<skenmy> under the name "HDA ULI M5461"
<skenmy> I have no idea. Haven't changed anything
<dint> warkruid: okey, thanks.
<skenmy> Still no sound though.
<mike-ekim> i was having an error with zimbra starting up Tomcat
<mike-ekim> telling me JRE_HOME is not defined
<POVaddct> fransth: is your ubuntu machine connected to the internet directly? (without a NAT router)
<mike-ekim> and I dont think java is installed in my system, can someone ehlpo
<mike-ekim> help*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/raf256]  by rob
<flossgeek> skenmy:open a terminal and type alsamixer and ensure your channel are up
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=blackelf@*unaffiliated/raf256]  by rob
<blinx> where apt saves the information of the installed packages?
<fransth> POVaddct, not connected
<fransth> POVaddct,  what is NAT router anyway :P
<POVaddct> fransth: hmm, so remote helping would have been easier
<skenmy> It can't be my Audigy. alsamixer says the chip is a Realtek (which is my onboard audio)
<skenmy> but channels are up
<fransth> POVaddct, cannot, this is indonesia :P
<POVaddct> fransth: a router doing network address translation (mostly masquerading)
<flossgeek> skenmy: when you go to System>Pref>Sound you should be able to choose which sound device you want to take priority
<fransth> POVaddct, cannot i think, the ISP make me under proxy
<skenmy> Yes - My card is *not* listed there.
<mojojojo__> rob well if you kicked raf256 out for statement about Jesus and making him king of Poland... well, it's not trolling, it's the fact :).. but anyway, this is not a channel for such discussion
<POVaddct> fransth: but you do have internet connection, or how do you irc here?
<flossgeek> skenmy: it isnt detected then
<rob> sigh.. mojojojo__ right, so please don't bring it up here, pm me instead if you have a problem
<skenmy> lspci shows the card exists
<skenmy> Device Manager shows the card
<flossgeek> skenmy: stange i have similar card and mine is fine
<mojojojo__> rob k
<skenmy> I've never had issues before :P
<skenmy> Hence why i'm so confused
<fransth> POVaddct, i have internet connection, but you cannot access here, but i can go outside... you want to remote right
<POVaddct> fransth: would be much easier
<mike-ekim> does anyone klnow a good repository to download java jre
<rob> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fransth> POVaddct, sorry cannot remote, because my ip under several level of router, and the ISP not allowd me to be part of global
<warkruid>  dint: Do you have the OSS compatibility modules installed? OSS was the sound architecture that was used before ALSA.
<POVaddct> fransth: hmm
<flossgeek> skenmy: type this into terminal:cat /proc/asound/cards
<POVaddct> fransth: in xorg.conf, the Section "Device" should contain Driver "i810"
<benji> hello
<dint> warkruid: I don't know.
<warkruid> dint: My wine config defaults to OSS compatibility.
<skenmy> "Command not found"
<skenmy> apparently
<dromer> this really is a debian-issue, but I'm getting this with setting up apache2-ssl: http://pastebin.com/845099 < crap
<skenmy> oh hang on
<skenmy> that was me being stupid :P
<warkruid> dint: try searching for OSS in Synaptic
<skenmy> 2 cards listed. Onboard audio and a USB Device
<fransth> POVaddct, ok, i will try it, what is the different between 915 which in my xorg.conf and i810?
<dint> warkruid: I've succesfully fix the error. I create a folder that needed to run winecfg. Thanks for help.
<flossgeek> skenmy: we need to see why it isnt being detected
<warkruid> dint: glad to hear it. No thnx needed.
<skenmy> Okay
<POVaddct> fransth: there is no specific 915 driver. i810 is a class driver that can handle i810, i815, i830, i845, i865, i915
<fransth> ok
<fransth> POVaddct, i will take a  look. update soon
<fransth> POVaddct, thx my friend
<POVaddct> k
<skenmy> flossgeek: and...how would we do that?
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1931845 ?
<F1Online> happy holidays :D
<jengc0il> re
<jengc0il> hi there
<F1Online> hi
<viller> I can't umount it says drive is busy?
<flossgeek> skenmy: I am looking into this issue, but I think it would be best to post to the forums or mailing list for your issue than here
* jengc0il just complete install ubuntu 6.06
<jengc0il> how to update package
<jengc0il> ?
<skenmy> flossgeek - okay thanks :)
<wsk170> jengc0il:apt-get -h
<F1Online> anyone knows how to get WLAN working with edgy 6.10
<F1Online> i tried yesterday and some1 said to install network manager
<viller> I'm trying to umount but it says drive is busy. I can't umount?
<F1Online> i did that but can  seem to find it
<flossgeek> skenmy: Cause you could switch back to dapper
<Lynoure> viller: maybe some files from the drive are still in use, try   lsof | grep yourmountpoint
<skenmy> This is a fresh install
<strk> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old pentium system, pressing "Forward" at keyboard layout selection I have the "busy" cursor and it is taking a long time, but I don't see activity neither on the DVD reader, nor on the HDD led... is there a way to check wheter the process is stuck or this is normal procedure ?
<jengc0il> wsk170: then after that
<flossgeek> skenmy:Edgy is well er edgy
<strk> This is "Dapper" (or Drapper?)
<viller> lynoure: it gives me some kind of an error
<Lynoure> viller: then what to do depends on the kind of error you got
<viller> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow Output information may be incomplete.
<Lynoure> viller: and no lines of open files?
<viller> allready got it to work, thanks anyway lynoure
<un_operateur> viller, you probably need  -  sudo lsof | grep /yourmpoint
<Lynoure> Damn, I need to go to the store now...
<viller> cool name
<wsk170> so many "ubuntuer"
<Naik0> Hojj!
<F1Online> anyone dutch here >?
<wsk170> it shou be ubuntuor  haha
<viller> I created a new partition with ext3 as the filesystem and it has already 1.16gb of space used :S??
<viller> ext3 sucks
<elkbuntu> F1Online, there might be some dutch people in #ubuntu-nl ;)
<F1Online> thnx
<lupine_85> viller: nah, ext3 is fine
<lupine_85> how large is the partition?
<viller> 62.50 gb
<fromvega> Hello!
<wsk170> what's your filesystem?
<lupine_85> viller: well, the 5% reserved would be 3.odd GB, so it's not that
<zokzok> kann hier jemand deutsch (german )
<sb> merry xmas!!!
<viller> lupine_85 I didn't understand ur sentence
<sb> is there someone that is having problems with edgy+hplip?
<wsk170> what is hplip?
<sb> wsk170: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<zokzok> i want to go in ah german ubuntu channel need help
<levan_tt> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sb> xorllu: #ubuntu-de
<fromvega> I have setup an internet gateway with Ubuntu Server, iptables and SQUID, it's working almost the time but I can't access external POP3, SMTP and some (not all) HTTPS sites (like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing). Could you help-me please?
<sb> zokzok: \join # ubuntu-de
<sb> zokzok: /join #ubuntu-de
<zokzok> thx
<hope13> can someone recommend me a IDE? (other than eclipse)
<hope13> that runs on linux
<sb> hope13: anjuta?
<sb> hope13: emacs
<viller> hope13 check the programming forum on ubuntuforums.org
<rob> hope13: vim
<hope13> emacs is an editor hehe
<sb> hope13: the latter is the best os around.
<viller> it has a topic called "favourite IDE" or something
<hope13> oh
<hope13> thx again
<viller> there are a lot of good ones there
<viller> I personally like geany which is very lightweight
<lupine_85> emacs is an operating system :(
<hope13> i like emacs for light weight
<lupine_85> nano++
<hope13> i thought it was an editor
<viller> it is they're joking
<sb> hope13: /kidding dude
<lupine_85> 'emacs is an OS' is a joke. mostly.
<hope13> oh
<hope13> lol
<sb> lupine_85: sure of that?
<lupine_85> mostly
<lupine_85> it can do everything except GIMP-type stuff. Well, last I checked
<lupine_85> it might have been improved on since then
<sb> lupine_85: emacs with linux as devicedriver can do everything you want ..
<lupine_85> sb: nah, Real Emacers Use HURD
<Heroin> i run a ircd-hybrid server howdo i stop it? or restart it?
<lafielle> Hi, I just formatted an NTFS partition to ext3.. What should I change the UUID in fstab to ?
<lupine_85> HURD + EMACS = RMS-OS :p
<sb> lupine_85: maybe ure talking about GNU
<nilsl> Emacs buuuu
<nilsl> *booo
<nilsl> :D
<sb> which is something different from hurd.
* lupine_85 gives up
<lupine_85> the GNU Hurd ?
<Heroin> i run a ircd-hybrid server howdo i stop it? or restart it?
<sb> nilsl: you can harakiri when you want.
<sb> lupine_85: no, just GNU distribution ..
<sb> s//the
<lupine_85> GNU/Hurd + GNU/Emacs = GNU/RMS-OS
<rob> ubotu: repeat | Heroin
<ubotu> Heroin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lupine_85> happy? :)
<lafielle> j #linux
<nilsl> sb: Yes, it's harakiri to run Emacs.
<lafielle> er
<sb> nilsl: :D
<nilsl> Hehe
<sb> lupine_85: if youre happy like that..
<rob> Heroin: there usually is an executable under /usr/bin or wherever you installed it
<hope13> ah... i'mma stick with emacs lol
<lupine_85> sb: nah, I run Debian/Shuttleworth-OS
<troughton> i am having problems with fglrx it wont register entrypoint
<sb> lupine_85: http://www.update.uu.se/~ams/GNU/gnu-0.2/
<sb> lupine_85: that is the GNU distribution, that is NOT hurd.
<lupine_85> oh, they got it to compile? Good on them
<sb> lupine_85: its 2 yrs old ..
<sb> lupine_85: they got it sometimes ago.
<fromvega> I'm configuring a linux gateway with NAT. The client machines have static ip addr. I do not want to configure the DNS information on the clients. What do I need to do in the gateway machine to be able to get internet access other than HTTP (because I running squid).
<lupine_85> http://www.update.uu.se/~ams/GNU/gnu-0.2/README: "This is the Hurd.  Welcome."
<lupine_85> I know what GNU is, don't worry
<sb> lupine_85: dude, nowadays hurd is using l2 ..
<sb> or something like that can't remember
<lupine_85> and still doesn't work properly :p
<lupine_85> microkernel--
<troughton> how do i set fglrx ??
<sb> btw PPL I'm using hp-makeuri with edgy and i keep on getting this error msg:error: Unable to connect to hpiod.
<lupine_85> troughton: sudo apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx && sudo sed -i "s/vesa/fglrx" /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo sed -i "s/ati/fglrx" /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/?dm reload should do it
<fransth> POVaddct, i try it, and got error,
<fransth> i810 right?
<fransth> POVaddct, i810 right?
<fransth> POVaddct, r u there?
<fransth> anyone have experience with i915GM?
<Neskato23> hi everybody!
<Neskato23> where can i find the splash image showed after grub, when OS is loading
<un_operateur> !usplash
<swim>  is there absolutely anyway to install something that makes ubuntu look/feel like ubuntustudio is planned to look for?
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Neskato23> thx ubotu : ))
<Naik0> i cant configure gaim 2.0beta5
<Naik0> i get this error:
<Naik0> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Neskato23> i installed the kubuntu-desktop packages, and today after a week of this, when rebooting, i saw it a bit different : P
<mbn_18> do i need to restart X after changing default font or rendering method ?
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enotee> when i  try to save a file in bluefish i get an error .. need help
<sedra> what kind of error enotee
<sandeep> #ubuntu-in
<enotee> its a long one do i post it here?
<MaDSeN> hula
<MaDSeN> where do I set system default language to da_DK.ISO_8859-1 ? anyone
<MaDSeN> using xubuntu
<enotee> what is the address of the fridge to post long mes.
<fransth> alo
<Lynoure> enotee: Do you mean pastebin and not fridge?
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lynoure> fridge is one of the ubuntu blogging sites, isn't it?
<enotee> yes
<fransth> aloha
<LinTux> which is the best firewall that I can have a gui with
<blackelf> marry xmass rob
<un_operateur> firestarter + iptables, LinTux
<blackelf> which ubuntu is the stable one nowdays?
<un_operateur> blackelf, Edgy (6.10) and below
<blackelf> how good is it for amd64?
<blackelf> how about flash  open office and wine
<LinTux> Is Shorewall better than Ubuntus std firewall and does it have a GUI
<enotee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38880/
<Lynoure> LinTux: What is your criteria for goodness?
<DolbyNR> I'm new to ubuntu since yesterday, new to linux. I tried to install my nvidia drivers (downloaded the driver .run file at the nvidia site). I tried : sudo sh /home/sixten/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run but the software says : Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed
<un_operateur> blackelf, there are some 64bit apps lacking but most 32-bit versions can be run a 32-bit chroot
<blackelf> cool
<blackelf> can I make ubuntu as serious as debian?
<LinTux> I am trying to adminster a firewall myself, last time I used firestarter but cannot find it to install on this machine?
<Lynoure> LinTux: And for what use do you want it? Laptop, desktop, multiple desktops, something else?
<blackelf> that is get rid of all the silly stuff, create root account and so on?
<un_operateur> LinTux, IIRC shorewall uses iptables -- as can ubuntu -- so probably no difference there
<LinTux> Lynmore: Desktop
<blackelf> because debian amd64 rather failed on my hardware
<un_operateur> blackelf, sure -- ubuntu is debian (almost)
<Lynoure> blackelf: not worth the hassle, imo, as when you upgrade you are expected to have the desktop meta package installed anyway
<blackelf> un_operateur: is there some list of changes debian vs ubuntu?
<blackelf> Lynoure: ?
<un_operateur> blackelf, there probably is but i've never come across such
<Lynoure> blackelf: (assuming by silly stuff you meant some of the desktop stuff)
<blackelf> I ment, I  dont like the for-lamers "addons" like no root thingy and sudo ALL but that is easly fixed, are there more such surprises?
<blackelf> no I ment the no-root stuff
<Lynoure> blackelf: that hardly removes much, just a matter of configuration.
<un_operateur> blackelf, if debian failed to install on a 64 bit system chances are ubuntu will too .. as some 64 bit linux drivers are still yet to materialize
<blackelf> so by simply fixing sudo I will have almost a debian, but a little more up to date right?
<trilingualkid> hello?
<sutabi> Im tring to upgrade to ubuntu 6.10 and I keep erroring out at python-gtk is there a way to not upgrade that package?
<blackelf> un_operateur: perhaps...
<trilingualkid> hi. i need some help (hope i'm not interrupting)
<`rich> trilingualkid, not at all, ask away.
<trilingualkid> how do i log on as root? this is only my second day with ubuntu?
<sutabi> trilingualkid:  you dont log in you sudo
<un_operateur> trilingualkid, on ubuntu (or *nux in general), you dont
<Lynoure> !sudo | trilingualkid
<ubotu> trilingualkid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blackelf> trilingualkid: sudo  passwd root  enter your password, then enter twice the new root password
<trilingualkid> so the password is sudo?
<blackelf> no
<trilingualkid> i'm confused.
<`rich> no sudo is a program that lets you run a command as root
<un_operateur> blackelf, we dont recommend that ..
<blackelf> sudo program   will lunch program as if you where root
<trilingualkid> ok.
<sutabi> trilingualkid: read the link
<adam0509> xserver-xorg-input-joystick <= could someone explain me what does this package ? I'm making a complete HOW TO on joysticks
<trilingualkid> so i have to type in sudo in the terminal and then type the command?
<`rich> yep
<`rich> e.g. sudo shutdown
<`rich> as you can't shutdown as a normal user :)
<trilingualkid> ok. thanx a lot! bye!
<`rich> o/
<mwe> blackelf: please refer people to wiki explaining sudo instead. it explains the idea of using sudo and tells you how to set a root password as well if you insist
<DolbyNR> how can I exit thee X server to install my videodrivers ?
<mwe> DolbyNR: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will shut down the server promptly
<DolbyNR> thanks
<mwe> DolbyNR: close everything first
<`rich> does ctrl+alt+backspace with ubuntu, or will it just restart x?
<lupine_85> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<mwe> `rich: it will restart it
<lupine_85> and sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start to get back in
<`rich> bah
<lupine_85> (? makes it work with xdm and kdm as well :) )
<trilingualkid> hi. i need some help.
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: welcome back.
<trilingualkid> im trying to install yahoo messenger for linux and i type in the command and then it asks me for a password
<`rich> it's your own password
<trilingualkid> oh
<mwe> lupine_85: I wonder what happens if you have more than one dm installed with that command ;)
<trilingualkid> ok i thought it was a special root password
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: did you look at the link on sudo at all?
<Lynoure> !sudo | trilingualkid
<ubotu> trilingualkid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<trilingualkid> what link?
<`rich> i spent 15 minutes thinking i'd forgotten my root password the other day, before i remembered I was using ubuntu :s
<trilingualkid> i'll look at it . thanx
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: I did that last time you were here, too
<trilingualkid> sorri.
<trilingualkid> i didn't notice
<lupine_85> mwe: nothing interesting
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: it happens :)
<lupine_85> (I've got all three on this computer)
<trilingualkid> ok. thanx. bye
<mwe> lupine_85: does it stop the dm?
<lupine_85> well, yes
<lupine_85> it starts it (the right one, surprisingly) as well
<mwe> lupine_85: heh
<lupine_85> initscript magickery I guess
<mwe> lupine_85: yeah
<mwe> lupine_85: kdm wont start if gdm is set as default at least
<yakumo> hello i buy a 160 gig hard drive but when i iam going to install ubuntu i notice that the total space available for me is only 149,425 gig... and its a brand new hard disk... anyone know why???
<lupine_85> yakumo: MB != MiB
<yakumo> right
<un_operateur> yakumo, GB != GiB too
<lupine_85> hard disc manufacturers like shortchanging you of 24 bytes/KB
<lupine_85> it adds up
<MaDSeN> anyone know how to make icon background transparent?
<yakumo> right
<`rich> always expect diskspace to be slightly less than advertised ;)
<yakumo>  hello i buy a 160 gig hard drive but when i iam going to install ubuntu i notice that the total space available for me is only 149 GB... and its a brand new hard disk... anyone know why???
<mwe> which one is the is powers of 10 is that the GiB one?
<`rich> we ... just answered that?
<lupine_85> yakumo: do some somes. It's the difference between 10^2 and 2^10
<un_operateur> `rich, it's always correct as advertised, except HD vendors use a different scheme to other other computer users
<lupine_85> HArd disc manufacturers like the first... everyone else uses the second
<lupine_85> erm. sums.
<Lynoure> yakumo: you can still go to the store and complain if you wish to vent. It's time they switch to better ways of announcing the disk space. But they will not exchange it, I bet, because it is not kroken.
<Lynoure> s/kroken/broken
<lupine_85> *technically*, the hard disc manufactuer is correct, so you can't complain
<lupine_85> 2^10 is MiB/GiB, not MB/GB
<Lynoure> lupine_85: One can always complain :)
<lupine_85> but who cares about technicalities? ;)
<`rich> trilingualkid, lol, wb
<yakumo> ok thnks... to bad for me:(
<trilingualkid> does ubuntu not have modern printer drivers?
<Francis_Albert> hi
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: you can stick around, too. :)
<lupine_85> trilingualkid: depends on the printer
<mwe> um 2^10 = 1024, 10^2 = 100
<rusher> hello
<Francis_Albert> hello?
<trilingualkid> i was trying to install a lexmark X2480
<pradeep_> hi
<rusher> anyone use kde?
<lupine_85> mwe: oops :p
<`rich> hello everyone saying hello
<eztk> is there an ubuntu repository for swiftfox?
<agorf> hello. how is it possible to work on ubuntu (dapper drake) without any problems and when i do a cat /etc/mtab, no root partition is mounted?
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: Some printers do not come with modern drivers by the manufacturer, unfortunately. Which printer you have?
<lupine_85> trilingualkid: Lexmark are ones I've always had trouble with
<lupine_85> check www.linuxprinting.org
<Lynoure> oh, said.
<trilingualkid> ok.
<rusher> google swiftfox and it is a easy install
<trilingualkid> because i installed my epson perfectly!
<lupine_85> if you're not supported and still want to use it, check www.turboprint.de
<Francis_Albert> rusher, I use
<Burntime> German users here?
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<trilingualkid> i'll check out the website.
<rusher> gnome is getting king of old , thinking of switching
<trilingualkid> thank you.
<Burntime> lupine_85, thx
<eztk> rusher: i already have it on here
<eztk> rusher: trying to figure out how i could use apt-get to upgrade to the next version
<nilsl> My sources.list can't be read, and I can't understand why.
<rusher> oh hmm might have to just use source
<nilsl> Whatever I put there, jsut won't work.
<rusher> what is the newest version
<eztk> rusher: yeah there was some debate around the slow rate of innovation around gnome...
<lupine_85> nilsl: it can't read 'whatever' - it has a specfic format. pastebin it.
<eztk> eztk: wish i could remember the website name, it was a good read
<eztk> err rusher even! lol
<lupine_85> rusher: feisty, but you probably don't want to use that. so edgy.
<kane77> hi
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all . .I'm trying to get squared away on chmod (permissions) .. if I make a directory owned by root:users .. and read/writable by the users group, shouldn't all users in the users group be able to read/write to that directory?
<rusher> automatix would be the best way to install swiftfox, but this room discourages automatix
<nilsl> lupine_85: I have tried example source-lists.
<kane77> is it possible to convert my ext2 partition into ext3??
<nilsl> lupine_85: With the correct, of what I can understand, format
<rusher> <--downloading kde
<trilingualkid> i have a question about ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn.
<un_operateur> NineTeen67Comet, that is correct yes
<`rich> nilsl, it's hard to help without seeing the problem :) whack it in a pastebin
<NineTeen67Comet> un_operateur: cool .. back to work then .. lol
<nilsl> trilingualkid: `rich: Uhm, I'
<trilingualkid> what's the big difference between feisty fawn 7.04 and edgy eft 6.10?
<nilsl> lol
<un_operateur> NineTeen67Comet, I hope you get the terminology right tho
<FreeNet> Hi I am looking for a Linux Backup Program with FrontEnd GUI, it can be scheduled to grab files from windows directory. May I know can anyone recommend one?
<nilsl> `rich: I've tried the one on Ubuntu Starter (the wiki)
<rusher> what is the difference between a debian install and ubuntu? Me thinks it will be the same
<un_operateur> NineTeen67Comet, I hope you meant "group" when you said "user's group"
<`rich> nilsl, what error does apt give you?
<NineTeen67Comet> un_operateur: yeah ..
<un_operateur> NineTeen67Comet, you have to give permissions to a group for it's members to have those accesses
<trilingualkid> i have a question about ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn. what's the big difference between feisty fawn 7.04 and edgy eft 6.10?
<rusher> you might have to wait until it is done to see the changes
<lupine_85> trilingualkid: feisty fawn will pwn your hard drive
<nilsl> `rich: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<trilingualkid> what does pwn mean?
<lupine_85> means it's likely to be mean to you at this stage
<`rich> murder
<portofu> anyone know if installing 2 linux dist on same system creating RAIDs with same name would cause any problems? 1st linux: /dev/md0 /dev/md1 2nd linux: /dev/md0 /dev/md1 /dev/md2
<`rich> sort of.
<trilingualkid> no; i mean when it comes out in April.
<nilsl> `rich: It say; "can't read [a specific word and line] , and "The list of sources can
<nilsl> t be read"
<`rich> what's the specific word and line
<`rich> ?
<lupine_85> oh, when it comes out in april. Updates to most packages
<nilsl> `rich: 'restricted' line 9
<NineTeen67Comet> un_operateur: aha .. gotta look into giving groups permissions .. hummm .. got all my users in the users group, and all the mentioned directories <user>:users so all can access them (<user> I mean depends on it's location) ..
<lupine_85> oh, and desktop effects by default
<trilingualkid> i never really understood what packages really are.
<nilsl> `rich: But it's different depending on what list I use.
<un_operateur> nilsl, make sure you are using purely ASCII characters in sources.list
<yuesefa> how could i open a telnet port on 3000
<trilingualkid> (well, it's only my 2nd or 3rd day)
<`rich> nilsl, yeah, sounds like you have a syntax error in your config files
<nilsl> `rich: No, there's no syntax error.
<nilsl> un_operateur: Yes, that may be it.
<Francis_Albert>  oi
<Francis_Albert>   hi?
<yakumo> also im trying to reinstall my ubuntu... do i need to copy the file on /var/cache/apt/archives to install the package i use on my previous ubuntu
<`rich> Francis_Albert, hi
<nilsl> un_operateur: How do I set this up correctly?
<trilingualkid> what's a package?
<un_operateur> nilsl, can you pastebin your sources.list
<un_operateur> ?
<nilsl> un_operateur: I'm using: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<trilingualkid> Francis_Albert: do you speak portuguese?
<trilingualkid> vc fala portugues?
<un_operateur> nilsl, yea but, by looking at your sources.list we can garner the cause of the error
<rusher> echo url >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<un_operateur> rusher, ohhh no .. that's likely to corrupt it
<nilsl> un_operateur: It's the example one.
<rusher> what does ubuntu do that is different than debian
<nilsl> un_operateur: Right on that site, the exact same.
<NineTeen67Comet> un_operateur: little question .. via cli how can I check and see what permissions the users group has? I'm googeling around, but not much success ..
<Francis_Albert> trilingualkid, yes, and you ?
<trilingualkid> yes. it is my native language
<`rich> nilsl, that list works (I use it), but yours doesn't, so there's a difference somewhere.
<un_operateur> NineTeen67Comet, if a group own an object -- the permissions it has are determined by ls -l
<trilingualkid> DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW WHAT PACKAGES ARE?
<nilsl> `rich: Well, the problem may be because I'm running the server version.
<NineTeen67Comet> un_operateur: n'kay .. think I got that'n .. thank you much ..
<Francis_Albert> trilingualkid, good
<kane77> is there anything that would manage the priority of processes??
<`rich> trilingualkid, yes, they're bits of software you can install.
<nilsl> `rich: But I can't find any examples of the sources.list for the server version.
<un_operateur> NineTeen67Comet, if you are looking for complex user and group support, you probably are better of using ACL/getfacl/setfacl, etc
<trilingualkid> `rich: what do you mean? are they just like regular applications?
<`rich> trilingualkid, yeah, basically. apt-get install <package-name>
* NineTeen67Comet trilingualkid seems to have a problem with his voice .. think I'll bid all a fair well to all and a fond thank you to un_operateur (headed to google those terms) ..
<kane77> trilingualkid, no. more of an instalation packages
<trilingualkid> kane77what do you mean by that?
<kane77> trilingualkid, well you install them...
<trilingualkid> ok, but what exactly do they do?
<eztk> rusher: just used the debian repos...works fine :)
<eztk> using aptitude
<trilingualkid> kane77: i don't see the difference btween apps and packages
<un_operateur> nilsl, as far as i can see, there's nothing wrong with the sources.list on the wiki except that line #9 is a comment, are you sure you have exactly the same sources??
<trilingualkid> :-/ im confused
<nilsl> un_operateur: Yes.
<kane77> trilingualkid, I believe they are pre-compiled pieces of software that when you install them tey copy themeseves into the right directory
<un_operateur> nilsl, nothing before, no old repo definitions before?
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: some packages are what are called metapackages, containing no software themselves but installing many packages that do.
<trilingualkid> oh, ok. thank you
<rusher> http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/08/12/ubuntu-vs-debian-what-canonical-doesnt-want-you-to-know/
<Francis_Albert> kane77, do you like Umbutu?
<nilsl> un_operateur: See, I have nothing installed yet, so I have just created the file on a friends computer, and wget it to /etc/apt/
<`rich> losing the original?
<nilsl> `rich: Yes, I wiped it out.
<kane77> Francis_Albert, sure and you?
<`rich> Right, anyone else running the server edition got a sources.list nilsl can use? :D
<nilsl> That'd be super
<Francis_Albert> kane77, more less
<trilingualkid> when did ubuntu start?
<un_operateur> nilsl, ok, now, you've done something that usually is never done -- what URL exactly did you wget??
<chrissturm> is a software raid 1 faster than no raid at all?
<nilsl> un_operateur: The url to the sources.list on friends computer?
<nilsl> *my
<un_operateur> nilsl, please just pastebin the contents of sources.list, I'd like this short and simple :)
<nilsl> un_operateur: I don't think you know what you're talking about.
<nilsl> un_operateur: :))
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: the first release was on October 20, 2004, it's based on Debian (which is older than that. And Linux itself is even older)
<blinx> who has written ubotu ?
<nilsl> un_operateur: See, a simple wget of a copy of the file instead of writing the whole sources.list-file by hand is nothing "unusual"
<blinx> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blinx> !ubotu
<blinx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<un_operateur> nilsl, if you wget a HTML file to sources.list, you get a borked sources.list :)
<nilsl> un_operateur: It's not a html-file.
<nilsl> un_operateur: It's a _.list_-file
<un_operateur> nilsl, just what is a _.list_-file ?
<nilsl> wget brings you contens on webservers, of any file extension
<nilsl> *contents
<kane77> is it possible to convert my ext2 partition into ext3??
<un_operateur> nilsl, help yourself , you are smart enough to do it  - i dunno why you ask for it in here
<Lynoure> kane77: yes. easily. you can probably google it up yourself.
<Francis_Albert>  trilingualkid, yes, and you ?
<light_> why can't i add unallocated disk space to my EXT3 ubuntu partition? (using gparted live cd)
<Francis_Albert>  trilingualkid, yes, and you ?
<Francis_Albert>  8,1 trilingualkid, yes, and you ?
<Francis_Albert>  8,1 trilingualkid, yes, and you ?
<nilsl> un_operateur: I'm just asking for a sources.list file for a ubuntu server.
<Francis_Albert>  oi
<Lynoure> kane77: if you cannot find it, let me know :)
<Francis_Albert>  8,1 trilingualkid, yes, and you ?
<kane77> Lynoure, thx, googling it...
<un_operateur> nilsl, you can use the same one a "workstation" uses
<Francis_Albert> /server irc.jampa.com
<Francis_Albert> \server irc.jampa.com
<nilsl> un_operateur: Well, apparently that doesn't seem to work ... There were more stuff in the original file ...
<un_operateur> nilsl, running edgy?
<nilsl> un_operateur: Yes
<un_operateur> nilsl, here you go - http://pastebin.ca/292398
<trilingualkid> is there a ctrl-alt-del command in ubuntu?
<un_operateur> trilingualkid, yes
<tim167> how dow I set the dimensions of a scan in Xsane ?
<trilingualkid> bcause im trying 2 start firefox and it says that its open but not responding.
<trilingualkid> so it wont go
<Viaken> trilingualkid: Ctrl-Alt-Del to reboot or Ctrl-Alt-Del to bring up a system monitor?
<Viaken> ah
<trilingualkid> system monitor
<Viaken> open a terminal and "killall firefox-bin"
<nilsl> un_operateur: Thank you. :)
<trilingualkid> i now that ctrl-alt-backspace logs out or something.
<trilingualkid> thank you viaken.
<un_operateur> nilsl, :)
<nilsl> I doubt it'll work though, lol; but ok, another try ...
<Viaken> trilingualkid: "ps aux" will show you information on all the currently running processes... or "top"
<trilingualkid> what's ps aux?
<Lynoure> trilingualkid:   man ps  will give you more info
<trilingualkid> what's ps?
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: man  gives a manual page for the command
<tim167> for some reason Xsane scans only the middle part of my document, how can i make it scan the full page ?
<con-man> trilingualkid: its a list of processes
<trilingualkid> how do i open it?
<con-man> trilingualkid: man ps
<Viaken> trilingualkid: in the terminal
<trilingualkid> ok. thank you.
<trilingualkid> that explains it.
<nilsl> Heh, doesn't work; a new word and line: 'universe' and line 3.
<nilsl> This is the weirdest shit I've ever seen.
<nilsl> There's no bullshit letters or charsets that could mess it up ... Gah
<nilsl> :((
<light_> why can't i add unallocated disk space to my EXT3 ubuntu partition? (using gparted live cd)
<roico> light_,     ?
<un_operateur> nilsl, are you per chance editing the file on windows and then copying it over to linux?
<eztk> rusher: the rest of the article is gone from blogger :(
<nilsl> un_operateur: No, ubuntu to ubuntu
<nilsl> I'm using nano
<`rich> nano -w, right?
<light_> roico, i can't understand what you wrote
<HomerSimpson> Hi there ;-)
<un_operateur> nilsl, whats the full and exact error message you get??
<light_> roico, it's kind of messed up
<eztk> is it safe to boot into live cd and use gparted to resize /home and / to increase space? i still have 90gb unallocated
<`rich> irc as root is not cool.
<nilsl> un_operateur: Type 'universe' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nilsl> un_operateur: The source list can not be read.
<eztk> `rich: people used to get auto kick and ban for that, back in the day
<un_operateur> nilsl,  if you do a - cat /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l   now, you should get 15, do you?
<`rich> nilsl, are you usin nano -w or just nano? if you don't specify -w then nano will wrap the text and possibly start a line with "universe" and the like
<viller> hi
<un_operateur> nilsl, I have a feeling, nano was wrapping your long lines so that universe was pushed out on a line of its own
<needhelp> Im going to do a clean install of Windows XP and ubuntu 6. I have one fast scsi hdd and two ide hdds. Whats the best way to install both? Which OS to be installed first? On which partition should each of the OS's go ?
* eztk tests
<tortho> how can i downgrade packages to the ones delivered from ubuntu 6.10? I have used some other repos.
<HomerSimpson> Hi guys.... Does anyone know why the 'apropos' command always returns 'no results' in Ubuntu server?
* eztk installs a whole bunch of games from synaptic due to xmas boredom
<viller> i try to start obconf (after installing it) but it says i'm missing a library called libobrender.so.1
<nilsl> un_operateur: Hm, interesting
<viller> eztk try warsow, sauerbraten and actioncube. I don't think they're on synaptic but those games rock!
<eztk> thanks viller!! ive been enjoying freeciv too!
<nilsl> un_operateur: Genious.
<viller> is there a reinstall operation for apt-get?
<nilsl> un_operateur: I'm convinced that is the problem.
<jpjacobs> eztk, there is some site... i think it's happypenguin.org (or google for linux gametome)
<un_operateur> nilsl, if you get any output here, it's borked -- cat /etc/apt/sources.list | egrep -vi "^(#|deb)"
<jpjacobs> nexuiz is also a really good game
<eztk> thanks
<eztk> nexuiz totally froze me out
<viller> I thought nexuiz is still WIP
<tortho> viller: --reinstall
<eztk> some games have issues interacting with beryl
<tortho> viller: man apt-get
<nilsl> un_operateur: My putty window was too small.
<viller> tortho: I mean like "sudo apt-get install ..."
<nilsl> un_operateur: :D
<tim167> in Xsane : how do I get it to scan fullpages ?? thanks
<vleon> can someone help me please
<nilsl> un_operateur: Thank you, it's working.
<vleon> ?
<un_operateur> nilsl, :)
<nilsl> un_operateur: So simple ... :))
<vleon> im having troubles with my ubuntu
<eztk> thanks for that link jpjacobs
<MaDSeN> vleon, who hasn't ? :D
<IdleOne> vleon,  need to be a little more precise
<tortho> viller: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<jpjacobs> np
<eztk> i dont like installing outside of repos
<needhelp> Im going to do a clean install of Windows XP and ubuntu 6. I have one fast scsi hdd and two ide hdds. Whats the best way to install both? Which OS to be installed first? On which partition should each of the OS's go ?
<eztk> building from source etc
<vleon> yeah sorry a phone call
<eztk> will probably mess up an upgrade to FF or something
<`rich> needhelp, generally, install the "stupider" OS first.
<vleon> i waited to see if someone will help
<jpjacobs> eztk, use checkinstall, it makes removing selfcompiled software easily
<viller> tortho: it gave me this error "invalid operation package_name" :D
<jpjacobs> !checkinstall>eztk
<vleon> well first of all im a newb in linux
<eztk> thanks jpj
<`rich> needhelp, and I believe windows has issues if it's not on the first partition of the first HDD, though I may be wrong there
<IdleOne> vleon,  get to the nitty gritty dude
<vleon> decided to use ubuntu because of idiology
<lupine_85> needhelp: windows before ubuntu; partition order isn't too important
<vleon> ok
<tortho> viller:  an example: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gaim
<viller> tortho: oh thanks
<vleon> strange things happen in my desktop
<vleon> when i restart it sometimes
<vleon> by logging off
<vleon> or by cnt + alt + <-
<`rich> vleon, define strange? :)
<vleon> things dissapear
<vleon> sometimes my wallpaper
<vleon> sometimes gnome menus
<needhelp> lupine_85, `rich: thanks. But where to install which OS? Windows on /dev/hda1, GNU on /dev/sda1 or what?
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vleon> if i try to use full terminal
<puffy-san> any peercast users here?
<vleon> i mean ctrl + alt + f1-6
<vleon> i get a strange screen
<vleon> with colors
<`rich> needhelp, I'm inclined to go with lupine_85's opinion and say that the order doesn't matter
<vleon> well its definetly not a terminal
<needhelp> k
<`rich> Ubuntu will install grub (the bootloader) on whichever partition is correct anyway
<lupine_85> windows is stupid, but not /that/ stupid
<IdleOne> !dualboot | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<lupine_85> unless it's an early version of windows, of course :p
<lupine_85> <= ME
<`rich> The latest (released) version is, what, 5 years old now? :P
<lupine_85> anything NT-based should be fine
<vleon> well about my problem :)
<needhelp> should /home be a separate partition or same partition as / ?
<HomerSimpson> Hi guys.... Does anyone know why the 'apropos' command always returns 'no results' in Ubuntu server?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with mencoder? How could I put four VOB files together, and transcode them to an avi file, and also starting it at 2:00 minutes into the first vob file, and stopping 6:00 min into the second vob file?
<`rich> needhelp, up to you. i like to have it separate so that it stays alive when i reinstall OS for whatever reason.
<mnoir> needhelp: it is often prudent to make it separate but not absolutely necessary
<lupine_85> needhelp: mine is separate; IMO it's the best way.
<Hit3k> needhelp, always keep it seperate because if for some reason your system crashes you dont lose your files
<needhelp> thanks
<Valmarko> vleon, I understand what you mean because sometimes, when I start a new session of gnome, the order of the icons on the panel change completly. It's not everytime but... it happens
<IdleOne> vleon, I dont mean to be rude but you were very vague. you need to describe what it is your doing and what happens when you do it ( be as precise as possible and offer up as much info as you can ) and dont use the enter key 400 times :)
<reiki> I just got a new sata drive (second one). I have dapper on /dev/sda1 and edgy on /dev/hda1 (an IDE drive). Is it possible to just rsync the entire IDE drive onto the new sata drive and then change grub?
<POVaddct> reiki: should be possible, yes. but you have to change to fstab also.
<hemanth> how do i install gyache in ubuntu???
<POVaddct> reiki: edgy's fstab refers to filesystem UUIDs and they will change when you create new filesystems on the new sata drive.
<reiki> hmmmmm.... ok.... good point
<r_rehashed> hello everybody
<reiki> maybe I should just reinstall edgy on the new sata drive
<lupine_85> POVaddct, reiki: they're easy enough to change
<reiki> the UUIDs? That's all new to me
<lupine_85> in a livecd, or just use the "old" /dev/sdxx if you can't be bothered using UUIDs
<hemanth> how do i install gyache in ubuntu??? I tried to install but couldn't
<lupine_85> it's a 128bit (or so) hexadecimal number
<POVaddct> lupine_85: for ext2/3 i know how to get the uuid (tune2fs -l), but how to get UUID for swap?
<bushel> hi @ all, can anybody tell me how to install a intel modemdriver? please meet me in 'intel_537Modem' room
<lupine_85> POVaddct: they're referenced in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with mencoder? How could I put four VOB files together, and transcode them to an avi file, and also starting it at 2:00 minutes into the first vob file, and stopping 6:00 min into the second vob file?
<lupine_85> so an ls -la will show you where they symlink to
<reiki> my swap doesn't get used. I have 2 gigs of memory and I've never seen swap in use. :)
<POVaddct> lupine_85: yes, but how is /dev/disk/by-uuid/ built? on base of which data?
<lupine_85> probably udev - TBH I have no idea. They're just symlinks
<POVaddct> lupine_85: i know that udev creates that symlinks. but i dont know on which basis. for ext2/3 it is clear.
<pucko_> POVaddct, uuidgen
<POVaddct> pucko_: i dont think it generates them. then they would be different on each boot.
<pucko_> yeah, and that would defeat the purpose.
<POVaddct> pucko_: there must be some tool to GET the existing uuid of a partition/fs
<bushel> is there anybody how could tell me where to put the comands in and how for install of a intel modem driver ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Intel537EP
<bushel> room intel537_modem
<pucko_> but uuidgen generates them from the clock or something, but in fstab vol_id generates them from some data (be it from the partition perhaps?)
<POVaddct> pucko_: and i am almost sure that not each fs type has such a uuid. fat32 for example has not.
<pucko_> POVaddct, yes, vol_id
<POVaddct> pucko_: vol_id looks like it
<lupine_85> oh, so uuids *are* random
* lupine_85 makes a commitment to never use them
<POVaddct> lupine_85: random only once. then they get stored somewhere.
<lupine_85> that's random enough for me
<POVaddct> lupine_85: its just long enough to be unique
<lupine_85> I just don't see any value added by using them. They just shift changing /dev/fstab from when you swap drive positions to when you move to a new partition
<bushel> whre do i have to put in the make command?
<lupine_85> bushel: in any directory with a Makefile
<Roconda> how can I kill my sound pid ? (I use gnome)
<lupine_85> Roconda: killall esd ?
<POVaddct> lupine_85: yeah, i think they actually make things more complicated than with /dev/hd* or /dev/sd*
<bushel> do i have to specify it for the folder where the driver is inn?
<Roconda> lupine_85: thx I forget that it was esd, I know that it is for kde artsd :p
<POVaddct> lupine_85: the only real advantage is using them for removable usb/firewire drives
<jethro> hello. I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm a bit confused by packages. ie: what is a "universe" package, and what do I need in sources.list to be able to install such a package? (I'm used to using debian, with main/contrib/non-free etc..)
<lupine_85> POVaddct: I could live with /dev/by-id -- but by-uuid
<lupine_85> !packages | jethro
<ubotu> jethro: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<pucko_> lupine_85, but you can change your hd configuration without updating fstab
<lupine_85> pucko_: but I can't change to a new partition without updating fstab
<bushel> anybody that knows something about modems?
<jethro> lupine_85: how is that supposed to help ?
<lupine_85> which is most likely to happen?
<vleon> ok lets try again, it seems that i have problems with my gnome, for example when i update my apllications menu with menu layout, it is updated only after a restart, also when i use my gnome and the log off and log back in some part of the interface arent loaded like the upper and lower bar, and or the wallpaper. also when i change my session to a full terminal one (by pressing ctrl + alt + F1) i get a screen with lots of colors and no te
<vleon> rminal
<lupine_85> jethro: good point
<lupine_85> !universe |jethro
<ubotu> jethro: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lupine_85> better :
<jethro> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<POVaddct> bushel: one thing i know for sure. don't use winmodems (softmodems). the suck big time.
<pucko_> yeah, I noticed that too. I hit that snag too, but there will probably appear some stuff that does that automatically. kind of like update-grub
<POVaddct> s/the/they
<dint> Hi. How to uninstall a program with Wine?
<jethro> lupine_85: so I just have to add universe after main in my sources.list?
<bushel> good point but i have no choice i have to use that stupid softmodem
<juano> hello everyone
<lupine_85> jethro: pretty much. add multiverse as well if you like
<bushel> but i am to new to ubu to even install the driver for it
<jethro> lupine_85: I will if I need it. I just want to install ddclient on a router
<jethro> lupine_85: thanks for the info
<POVaddct> bushel: then don't expect it to run flawlessly and don't expect it to run after you changed the kernel version. softmodems require closed source drivers provided from their manufacturers because they are not willing to give programming information to the open source community.
<lupine_85> winmodems--
<jethro> have a good day everyone, merry xmas and happy new year.
<POVaddct> winmodems are broken by design.
<hope13> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* lupine_85 wonders why ubuntu doesn't use the real device files for devices present during installation, then uuids for t'other stuff
<POVaddct> lupine_85: yeah, would be better
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with mencoder? How could I put four VOB files together, and transcode them to an avi file, and also starting it at 2:00 minutes into the first vob file, and stopping 6:00 min into the second vob file?
<POVaddct> lupine_85: uuids only for removable disks
<bushel> i know thaT WINMOD: are not the best choice but it would be bad if the linux experience ends allready at the stuopid modem
<jatt> (uuids in /etc/fstab suck)
<POVaddct> jatt: fortunately we dont have to use it
<bushel> i found a driver on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Intel537EP
<vleon> you forgot about me
<POVaddct> jatt: edgy still accepts /dev/hdX or /dev/sdX in fstab
<jatt> POVaddct: at least the dapper->edgy upgrade changed my /etc/fstab to use uuids (I don't remember if the upgrade asked to update the /etc/fstab file)
<bushel> but they say after unpack that i have to 'make' and ... differnt comands butr if i just put make into the terminal nothing happens
<lupine_85> bushel: you need to be in the source dir, I'd imagine
<jatt> POVaddct: nice to know edgy accepts the old device names. I will adjust them now (I thought if I change them the mount would fail)
<crouic6> tu sais me le prendre
<crouic6> mon fichier
<bushel> sso that would be the _source to the file+make?
<LoRez> how do you get ubuntu to update the possible resolutions from a new monitor?
<POVaddct> jatt: no edgy (or udev to be precise) also has to keep the standard kernel names for devices. things like /dev/disk/by-uuid/ are just optional symlinks.
<POVaddct> jatt: udev is nice, however i dont like the idea of having to run a daemon (udevd) for getting important device nodes
<un_operateur> the whole uuid thing messed up feisty after i upgraded up to linux 2.6.20 the other day, It looked like the UUID for grub's root partition was a dangling-symlink
* POVaddct is off for coffee
<doggyguard> slt
<ruben> Hi, wich term like 'xterm' or something like this suppot underscore support like foo@dom$ _ <--cursor here, any idea?
<un_operateur> ruben, all you have to do is edit your ~/.bashrc file and modify the value for PS1
<ruben> for the cursor??
<un_operateur> ruben, it has nothing to do with xterm or any other shell, it has to do with how PS1 is defined
<ruben> how? tell me :)
<ruben> Are you sure?
<un_operateur> ruben,  at your terminal, type out -- gedit ~/.bashrc
<ruben> yes
<linopil> \o
<un_operateur> search for the line that defines PS1 and add a space at the end before '
<edi> Hello.  Do you know of a live ubuntu CD that boots on the iMac?
<un_operateur> ruben, e.g. PS1='\u@\h:\w \$ '
<johan_> i downloaded ubuntu desktop to install and i end up with a live cd
<Viaken> edi: The Mac boot cd?
<edi> Viaken: where can I find it?
<linopil> can I burn copy edgy eft install CD in newly installed system immediately after basic install? how? nautilus?
<johan_> can you send me a link for regular cd install of ubuntu 6.10
<ruben> yes, but I want to add a blink cursor like PS1='\u@\h:\w \$ ' plus $ _ <-- cursor like this
<ruben> you known?
<linopil> on default install fonts are small for 15 inch how to enlarge all
<Viaken> edi: Do you want Dapper or Edgy?
<edi> Viaken: the latest development would be fine.
<linopil> where are desktop themes for enlarging like in MS win  large fonts extra ;arge fonts
<funkyHat> Does anyone else have a problem with evolution not marking ANY messages as junk by itself?
<un_operateur> ruben, I'm not sure whether i follow you -- do you want to change how your prompt looks or enable the cursor to blink?
<johan_> where can i find an install cd of ubuntu
<grimboy> Is it just me or is rhythmbox really crappy at burning CDs?
<ruben> enable to cursor to blink and underscore :) _
<grimboy> johan_, Do you mean one already burnt?
<mborg> i've been running ubuntu for a few weeks now, and everything is fine except for the fact that it takes several attempts to successfully login. has anyone had a similar problem?
<funkyHat> linopil, System > Preferences > Font, click Details and change the DPI setting
<linopil> tyvm funkyHat
<r_rehashed> i tried to re-install grub, but i get an error that says `error in parsing string'. the command was, root (sd0, 6)
<johan_> no i'd like to download a version of ubuntu for hd install
<un_operateur> ruben, I think you need the manpage for your particular term .. if you use xterm -- man xterm
<grimboy> mborg, Try shortening your password.
<un_operateur> ruben, or if you use aterm, etc -- man aterm
<omghelp> when i make gnome panel autohide.. theres a little still visible when its in hidden mode.. how can i make it fully hidden?
<johan_> my plan is to download then burn
<ruben> yes, but it is not possible with xterm :(
<lovloss> where would i go to find out how to program something in c++ that would compile into something that would pop up in gnome. LIke you know, just a  box that says "hi". im really new...
<grimboy> johan_, The official website has images on it.
<Viaken> edi: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<barata> hallo,anybody has problem with dapper, beryl & 915resolution?
<Viaken> edi: Just pick the one for "Apple Mac"
<omghelp> when i make gnome panel autohide.. theres a little still visible when its in hidden mode.. how can i make it fully hidden?
<johan_> yes but i can only find live cds
<un_operateur> ruben, I use urxvt or rxvt-unicode  and it does it -- maybe you want to try it out
<hastesaver> johan_,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<barata> do you use beryl and it freezes your app?
<froud> which is the best recomended groupware solution to install on ubunty dapper
<barata> you cannot move your stuffs like that?
<johan_> i mean the ones i've downloaded bootup into a desktop that run on the cd
<grimboy> johan_, The livecds have an install capability
<johan_> i havent find install cd
<grimboy> johan_, You boot off them then install.
<hastesaver> johan_, that's the default one that installs
<Bonzodog> omghelp: you can't
<lovloss> johan_: They are the same thing =) its on the boot's desktop
<hastesaver> johan_, there's an Install icon on the desktop after it boots
<johan_> sorry i did not know that
<Bonzodog> that is as hidden as it goes
<mborg> grimboy, that seems relatively odd that I would have to shorten my password. it isn't that i can't get into gnome, its just that it kicks me back to the login page after a few seconds of loading.
<omghelp> Bonzodog:  =(
<agorf> hello. is there a way to restore ubuntu's fstab as it is after the installation?
<edi> Viaken: If I understand right, that is a PowerPC distribution, but my computer is not PPC, it's an Intel iMac.
<grimboy> mborg, Oh
<un_operateur> barata, AFAIK, ubuntu does not officially support groupware .. so this is a question that applies to all linuxes, you must install the application from source
<lovloss> no one knows? is there a chat room for c++ users in gnome? anything?
<SubMOA> HAHA! First IRC message.  Sorry.
<lovloss> google's not being my friend
<johan_> but if i do that install it dont ask me to provide a root passwd
<grimboy> mborg, I've not had that problem no. What programs do you run at startup.
<johan_> so i installed then i'm screwed
<grimboy> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<grimboy> !root | johan_
<ubotu> johan_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<un_operateur> lovloss, have you asked in ##c++
<un_operateur> ?
<johan_> but sudo ask for a passwd
<johan_> ?
<linopil> how to find out in what repo is certain program ??
<funkyHat> johan_, yes, YOUR password :)
<adaptr> obviously, yesd
<grimboy> johan_, Sudo asks for your users password
<un_operateur> johan_, it's asking your password
<lovloss> un_operateur: its called ##c++ ?
<Bonzodog> johan_: the sudo pass for the livecd is ubuntu
<johan_> i see
<linopil> exmple what repo to use for xchat
<mborg> grimboy, my startup is stock.
<lovloss> ok ill ask
<hastesaver> lovloss, something like this? zenity  --question --title "Alert"  --text "Microsoft Windows has been found! Would you like to remove it?"
<un_operateur> lovloss, you are looking for gtk/gnome dev channels right?
<grimboy> mborg, So you haven't installed any applications?
<grimboy> mborg, That shove stuff at startup
<infinito> has anyone problems with blank cd recognition on edgy? i can't burn cds...
<mborg> grimboy, just lampp which i have to start in the terminal anyway...
<Bonzodog> lovloss: gnome uses C not C++
<johan_> i works!
<johan_> it works rather
<funkyHat> johan_, of course it does ;-)
<grimboy> mborg, In that case I have no idea. Sorry
<mborg> no worries
<funkyHat> We'd all be a bit stuck if it didn't
<vleon> ok lets try again, it seems that i have problems with my gnome, for example when i update my apllications menu with menu layout, it is updated only after a restart, also when i use my gnome and the log off and log back in some part of the interface arent loaded like the upper and lower bar, and or the wallpaper. also when i change my session to a full terminal one (by pressing ctrl + alt + F1) i get a screen with lots of colors and no te
<vleon>  rminal
<un_operateur> Bonzodog, there are gtk/gnome bindings for every imaginable programming language out there
<un_operateur> Bonzodog, I think the C++ one is gtkmm or something like that
<Bonzodog> un_operateur: yes, but in the greater majority of cases, C is the main language
<funkyHat> Does anyone else have a problem with evolution not marking ANY messages as junk by itself?
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<fulldisclosure> Is here someone with bluetooth? please.
<reiki> if I have a drive that already has WinXP on it, can I just stick it in this system and tell grub where it is? Or..... I've been reading stuff that seems to indicate that winxp wants to be on the first physical drive (and I don't use it enough to give it that)
<johan_> i am very impressed by ubuntu
<adaptr> fulldisclosure: mine are white-ish, sorry
<fulldisclosure> I have gnome 2.14 in debian etch installed in a Macbook, I installed bluez-utils and bluez-gnome, I can find my debian system with the phone, but I cant transfer files.
<fulldisclosure>  It fails, what can be the posible reasons?
<un_operateur> Bonzodog, the gtk libraries libgtk* were written in C .. but a majority of desktop applications use pygtk
<SubMOA> opps... turns out, "Ctrl + X" isn't "cut"
<Bonzodog> yeah, I personally think that python is the way tyo go with Gtk apps
<edi> fulldisclosure: what CD did you use to boot on the macbook? I'm trying to boot ubuntu on an iMac unsuccessfully
<un_operateur> Bonzodog, thats only if you can think like python programmers (who think quite obscurely) :)
<SubMOA> well I don't want to interrupt anybodies conversation, but can I ask a question?
<fulldisclosure> edi, I have debian etch and ubuntu edgy installed without any problem, IRDA, bluetooth works OK
<Viaken> edi: Ohhhhh Intel...ok...well, have you tried a PC CD?
<un_operateur> !anybody | SubMOA
<ubotu> SubMOA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fulldisclosure> But with kde not in gnome, where I need something I dont know.
<fulldisclosure> :-)
<SubMOA> roger
<funkyHat> edi, which iMac are you trying to boot ubuntu on?
<edi> Viaken: yes, but it doesn't boot, or maybe it's just me, do you know of any special procedure?
<fulldisclosure> edi, Macbook hardware is 100% supported in linux.
<edi> funkyHat: iMac 20, Core Duo (not 2).
<Viaken> edi: No idea. Haven't touched a Mac in years. :P
<linopil> in keyboard options what is third group?
<IdleOne> edi,  insert the cd restart the machine and hold down the C while it's booting
<light_> why can't i add unallocated disk space to my EXT3 ubuntu partition (its a primary partition)? (using gparted live cd)
<fulldisclosure> Yes, do that.
<fulldisclosure> :-)
<IdleOne> the ubuntu live cd will start up :)
<Viaken> light_: If I remember right, you basically have to convert to ext2, resize it, then convert it back.
<edi> Alright.  It never got past some stage here, but I'll try again.
<funkyHat> light_, you can only change the end point of an ext3 partition I believe (and not the start point)
<dint> light: I use Ubuntu live CD. GParted don't work. I don't know why. I was created new /home partition in my existing EXT3.
<un_operateur> SubMOA, were you going to ask a question? :)
<fulldisclosure> I have gnome 2.14 in debian etch installed in a Macbook, I installed bluez-utils and bluez-gnome, I can find my debian system with the phone, but I cant transfer files.
<fulldisclosure>  It fails, what can be the posible reasons?
<light_> Viaken, oh.. does this process have any side effects on my system?
<SubMOA> I am a recent covert to Linux from Windows (what else?) and I think I have an understanding of the Windows concept regarding programs (aka .exe files) but this Linux program thing is killing me... there are so many that do the same thing, is a .deb the same as a compiled .src (is .src right??) in .deb, what about non-debian, etc. etc. what's the dealio?
<Viaken> light_: funkyHat sounds like he knows more than I do. :P lol
<nickspoon> SubMOA: to install applications in Linux, go to Add/Remove... in your Applications menu.
<edi> Can I convert a mac-formatted 15Gb partition to ext3 from the live CD then?
<un_operateur> SubMOA, a .deb file is more like a .zip file .. but it has a executable file (like .exe in windows-speak) within that is run after the .deb is unpacked
<FunnyLookinHat> SubMOA, well, a .deb is a debian package file....  so it's basically like an installation file
<Bonzodog> SubMOA: linux uses .bin for a binary prog
<funkyHat> Viaken, I often give that impression, but I'm not sure it's correct a lot of the time ;)
<yuesefa> hi, how could i open a new port for telnet?
<hastesaver> SubMOA, everything is originally from source (there are no .src files, though -- source files are in C or C++ or Java or Python or whatever). The .deb files are *precompiled* binaries for Debian/Ubuntu, etc.
<adaptr> yuesefa: how do you mean ?
<lupine_85> yuesefa: use ssh if you can
<Bonzodog> .deb is a complete package file, containing libraries and everything needed for the prog
<lupine_85> telnet is incredibly insecure
<nickspoon> Bonzodog: Linux doesn't have an extension for a binary. if it's set to executable, it can run it.
<lupine_85> Bonzodog: sort of :)
<flossy> where do i tell ubuntu to install grub, if i want to keep XP:s bootloader?
<SubMOA> True, true I have figured that out (after a LONG time) but I find that if I want something NOT in that list, say... Umm, well, I don't know, maybe something like gkrellm, and I can't, or the repository doesn't find it, what then?
<un_operateur> Bonzodog, a binary executable does not necessarily have to have a .bin extention .. infact you dont even need an extention in unix files
<hastesaver> SubMOA, and linux normally doesn't care about extensions. It infers the type from the file, where possible
<un_operateur> s/files/filenames/
<hastesaver> SubMOA, add more repositories. That usually works
<nickspoon> SubMOA: have you added the multiverse and universe repositories?
<lupine_85> Bonzodog: what you've described is a MacOS .dmg -- packages can have dependencies to libraries, but they don't usually have the libraries inside them
<Gigs2> My coworker took my monitor and replaced it with a wide screen one.  I got X to work at the native 1600x1050 but the fonts look like total shit, and the screen is too large vertically.
<SubMOA> yes, Nickspoon
<Bonzodog> lupine_85: yeah, just realiosed that
<nickspoon> SubMOA: gkrellm is in the repository.
<SubMOA> ohh
<funkyHat> SubMOA, the simplest way of thinking about it is that the difference between .deb/.bin/.rpm/.tgz etc. is much the same as the difference between .exe/.msi/.zip
<FunnyLookinHat> Gigs2, try     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<barata> so ... nobody uses beryl?
<nickspoon> SubMOA: try System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Gigs2> FunnyLookinHat: I did that, that's how I got it to 1600x1050
<nickspoon> barata: me.
<un_operateur> funkyHat, depends whether the .exe is a self-extracting/executable archive or not :)
<FunnyLookinHat> barata, I do, but the best place to ask xgl/compiz/beryl questions is #ubuntu-xgl
<linopil> funny
<hastesaver> barata,  #ubuntu-xgl might be more helpful, maybe
<funkyHat> SubMOA, , essentially they fulfull the same purpose, just in different ways, some better than others
<SubMOA> well, that was just an example *blushes* I thought it wasn't... I found a .deb for it, and I can kind-of get along with getting programs, I just odn't understand the way it works, I suppose
<funkyHat> un_operateur, I don't care ;)
<yuesefa> i have a server running on port 2999 and i can not telnet. Error message => telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<FunnyLookinHat> Gigs2, ooh,   then you need to do   sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontsmanager  ( i think that's it, hold on)
<hastesaver> SubMOA, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<edi> funkyHat, IdleOne - do you know if I can (and how to) re-format a mac-formatted 15Gb partition of the main hard drive to EXT3 on the livecd ?
<linopil> havant noticed ubuntu versions' numbers bear the year and month of release
<Gigs2> I dont' have a package named that, FunnyLookinHat
<nickspoon> SubMOA: unlike on Windows, applications are managed by a central package manager and are downloaded from trusted repositories.
<un_operateur> funkyHat, well, if you are going to analogise something for someone, you shouldnt get them have the impression that every .exe is an archive :) because they arent
<FunnyLookinHat> Gigs2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<adaptr> yuesefa: too many factors to list; firewall, where does it run, do you have access at all, are you using telnet properly
<hastesaver> SubMOA, I'm usually happy with the things in the repos... In nearly three years of using Ubuntu, I've only had to compile a program from source *once*
<nickspoon> you use the package manager (say, Synaptic) to search the repositories and install packages.
<linopil> #ubuntu-xgl is very helpful
<yuesefa> adaptr: http is ok
<Bonzodog> yuesefa: do you have ssh enabled on the server? what does it run?
<funkyHat> un_operateur, good point :)
<SubMOA> Funkyhat, is it the case though, in windows, where only a .exe file can be run, where-as a a .zip is a .exe, but compressed (well, any file compressed, but for sake of argument...) etc. etc.  so the main executable is, well, .exe, right?
<nickspoon> SubMOA: what is it that you want to install that isn't in the repository?
<linopil> look for lupine and price at #ubuntu-xgl
<SubMOA> maybe I just don't understand the actual basics of programs... any points to wiki, etc.?
<nickspoon> !apps
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<adaptr> yuesefa: still no idea what you mean - how about you try to explain what exactly the problem is ? are you trying to set up a HTTP server, or a telnet server, or telnetting TO an HTTP server, or *what*
<yuesefa> bonzodog: just a little test . a simple web server
<SubMOA> hastesaver, really?! that is encouraging
<nickspoon> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<drivera90> Anyone know what makes Firefox default to .ar Google?
<lupine_85> SubMOA: .exe does not an executable make
<ken> Can ubuntu's archive manager support the 7-zip format? If yes, how do i enable it without using 3rd party/proprietary software?
<hastesaver> SubMOA, read the link I gave above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Bonzodog> so the web server is running Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> magic bytes at the beginnning of the file, doth make an executable
<yuesefa> adaptr: telnetting to a socket server
<lupine_85> in windows (PE executables) those magic bytes are MZ
<hastesaver> SubMOA, oops, I meant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement first
<adaptr> yuesefa: a *what* socket server
<yuesefa> Bonzodog: yup
<Bonzodog> Linux servers don't accept telnet
<SubMOA> nickspoon, thus far, nothing (that I can think of), but I like to understand things, and I have this sort of anxiety that, if for some reaon, I had to get something that wasn't there, i wouldn't know how
<Bonzodog> they use sshd
<adaptr> Bonzodog: stop talking out of your rear end please
<lupine_85> in Linux (ELF, a.out, pretty much anything), EL4 or #! are magic bytes
<Bonzodog> you need to ssh in
<yuesefa> adaptr: ruby's Gserver
<un_operateur> lupine_85, would you classify a shell-script or batch file as executable? :)
<Roconda> hey I killed esd and artsd but I got still "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<SubMOA> Lupine_85, can you elaborate?
<lupine_85> Bonzodog: what services they are running is the important thing
<nickspoon> SubMOA: well, if it isn't there, you need to find the website of what you want to installl.
<Gigs2> is there any way to just exit X?   I don't understand why I have to reboot this constantly like windows.  My system is already set to runlevel 2 as default.
<yuesefa> Bonzodog: i will try that
<francisco> yuesefa, you'll need to install sshd or dropbear
<adaptr> yuesefa: okay, now we're getting somewhere - and what network protocol does that use ?
<lupine_85> un_operateur: well, yes. They have the magic bytes: #!
<nickspoon> SubMOA: download a .deb.
<nickspoon> Gigs2: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Gigs2> that'll just bring up that african xdm thing though
<lupine_85> the permissions are secondary to whether the file can be executred
<Bonzodog> Linux servers mostly don't accept telnet connections, due to it being inherently insecure
<Roconda> hey I killed esd and artsd but I got still "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<un_operateur> lupine_85, a shell script has a she-bang .. but a batch-file hath not :)
<yuesefa> adaptr: telnet localhost 2999 is fine. but telnet 192.168.2.33 2999 is not
<nickspoon> Gigs2: it restarts X.
<Gigs2> nickspoon: ok
<Bonzodog> but you can set it up so it does
<JosefK> for the person asking how programs work, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1059
<SubMOA> nickspoon, what if there isn't one?
<adaptr> yuesefa: does the server actually listen on that IP ?
<ken> lupine_85: un_operateur: Can ubuntu's archive manager support the 7-zip format? If yes, how do i enable it without using 3rd party/proprietary software?
<nickspoon> SubMOA: next you look for an rpm then.
<adaptr> un_operateur: nonsense
<lupine_85> un_operateur: true. A batch file is just an ugly hack though, really ;)
<hastesaver> SubMOA, Order of preference: 1. Get it from the Ubuntu repos 2. Find an unoffical repo that has it. 3. Download a .deb, if there is one. 4. Download the source code (.tar.gz), and compile it yourself and install (preferably with checkinstall). Read those pages; these may not make sense yet :-)
<yuesefa> adaptr: yup. that is my ip
<nickspoon> SubMOA: if there's an rpm, convert it with alien.
<lupine_85> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lupine_85> meh
<SubMOA> nickspoon, what happens when I try to compile something, but, say gdk 2.0 (I think that one actually happened to me... gdk 2.0 wasn't in the repo) is needed and I can't get it, not sure what to do then
<nickspoon> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<un_operateur> ken, 7 zip isnt quite widely used -- it more for your personal use ATM
<un_operateur> adaptr, ?
<lovloss> Is there a specific "widget" program for making gnome programs that works well with ubuntu? Is one maybe ina package?
<x-r00t-x> hello can anyone tell me where do i have to put the c++ library files?
<lupine_85> ken: you need to install the 7zip unarchiver software in the repos; file-roller etc. will then support it automagically
<SubMOA> hastesaver, will do, thank you
<Roconda> hey I killed esd and artsd but I got still "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<SubMOA> nickspoon, what's an rpm
<nickspoon> SubMOA: redhat package.
<SubMOA> something about a packet manager, i would assume
<SubMOA> ohh
<ken> un_operateur: lupine_85: thank you, you guys are always a great help! Happy UBUNT-ing
<ken> :-)
<adaptr> un_operateur: a batch shell file needs a shebang line as well if you intend to execute it
<lovloss> ^_^
<un_operateur> adaptr, no it doesnt
<nickspoon> SubMOA: if there's not an RPM or DEB, look for a binary. if there's no binary, download the source and follow the instructions.
<un_operateur> adaptr, a batch-file just need a .bat/.cmd extention in the filename to become a batch file
<SubMOA> nickspoon, i just read the ubotu that ubuntu doesn't really support rpm's
<adaptr> yuesefa: that's not what I asked - what is the output of netstat ?
<hastesaver> SubMOA, And when you get the source, here's how to compile it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<SubMOA> rgr nickspoon
<adaptr> un_operateur: we are talking about Unix shells here, yes ?
<un_operateur> adaptr, there are no equivalents to she-bangs in the windows world
<SubMOA> wow, you guys rock!
<hastesaver> SubMOA, but you shouldn't need to do that, normally
<un_operateur> adaptr, no, just in general :)
<lupine_85> adaptr: DOS .bat files :)
<adaptr> un_operateur: no you weren't - you cannot name shebang and batch file in the same sentence without qualifying them when you mean two completely different OSes
<SubMOA> hastesaver, ok, well, I guess I just need to fart around a little with it
<funkyHat> SubMOA, if you're looking for a program make sure the first place you look for it after synaptic is on the ubuntu wiki, someone else might have made a nice set of instructions for how to install it easily
<nickspoon> SubMOA: well, not really, but I've converted many RPMs to DEB with alien and nothing's gone wrong.
<lupine_85> adaptr, un_operateur: in that case, the command interpreter has been evilly hacked to support them. what else is new with MS? ;)
<SubMOA> funkyhat, thank you, i will do that
<un_operateur> adaptr, we were talking executables in general .. not tied to a specific OS or shell .. :)
<Fujoor> hey guys, need some advice, is there any difference in speed with xubuntu/ubuntu edgy or dapper drake?
<SubMOA> nickspoon, rgr, but i heard that alien is "dangerous"
<Gigs2> FunnyLookinHat: I tried reconfiguting fontconfig like you said, fonts still look like total crap.  I installed the 100 dpi fonts package too, no help.
<ken> lupine_85: un_operateur: What is the archive method that compresses the MOST and is the most reliable and you use for your personal use?
<nickspoon> SubMOA: by the way, when you're compiling, if it asks for, say 'libgtk2.0', you want the package 'libgtk2.0-dev'.
<fransth> anyone can help my i915 bugs?
<SubMOA> btw, it's been years since I've been in a "chat-room" (it was AOL) and I must say, I've lost my touch for keeping up with all the chatter!!!
<adaptr> un_operateur: oh forget it - it's xmas and I tend to get confused easily :)
<JosefK> ken, that depends on what you're trying to compress
<hastesaver> SubMOA, I've never had to get anything from an rpm... so the cases you're worrying about are actually extreme cases
<FunnyLookinHat> Gigs2, that's very strange...       try searching ubuntuforums.org for high res fonts?
<un_operateur> ken, 7zip was rated at the top sometime ago, i dunno if it still stands
<SubMOA> nickspoon, can you elaborate?
<johan_> i used gparted to format my hd and did two ext3 partition one 50gig one 500 mg
<linopil> in keyboard preferences what is the differences and origin of meta super hyper?
<linopil> which one is closer to winlogo key functions?
<funkyHat> SubMOA, it's 'dangerous' relatively speaking, it's more dangerous than using a .deb, but possibly still better than using a .bin or something else
<lupine_85> ken: I use bz2
<nickspoon> SubMOA: on compiling?
<ken> JosefK: But i dont want to use specific compression algortihms for different file types, just a general one
<SubMOA> hastesaver, ok
<johan_> but i cant used them to install
<SubMOA> hastesaver, i will keep that in mind
<hastesaver> SubMOA, if you're using a decent chat client like xchat, stuff sent to you will be highlighted in red; easier to follow :-)
<lupine_85> funkyHat: in general, .bin is a better bet than rpm IME
<un_operateur> adaptr, I was half-joking with lupine_85 anyway .. just to pull his leg .. same christmas spirit thingy :)
<JosefK> ken, in that case I tend to use bz2
<johan_> what format should i use for swap and root
<mborg> has anyone had login issues that they have narrowed down to a change of the transparency and size of the panel?
<SubMOA> hastesaver, I think it's more the self sufficiency I'm worried about, however, at this stage, that should be the least of my problems.
<Gigs2> maybe this cable is crappy
<lupine_85> since the .bin will (usually) be made to support more than one OS, whereas .rpm assume they're going to be isntalled on $rpm_distro
<Gigs2> if I take a screen shot the fonts look ok
<SubMOA> hastesaver, rgr, xchat
<ken> lupine_85: i found 'p7zip' and 'p7zip-full' from Synaptic (for 7-zip), but i think installing those will install a separate software, i just want a plugin sort of thing for the file archiver. What should i do?
<SubMOA> still lots of info
<lupine_85> ken: they *are* the plugin-sort-of-thing
<SubMOA> nickspoon, not sure
<SubMOA> i just heard it was "dangerous" by the ubotu
<funkyHat> lupine_85, ahh ok, I tend to shy away from using .bin because of the obvious implications of running untrusted code as root ;) (I know it's easy enough to put malicious code in an rpm or a deb too but still)
<lupine_85> file-roller won't work with tar if you install tar, etc
<un_operateur> lupine_85, specifics within the .bin could make it distro-exclusive too .. :)
<lupine_85> erm, uninstall
<lupine_85> un_operateur: true, I was talking about generalities
<IdleOne> SubMOA, rpm may break your system as they arent made for ubuntu. ubuntu uses .deb
<nickspoon> SubMOA: it can be, sometimes. they rarely are though.
<un_operateur> lupine_85, and some .rpm's arent exclusive to $rpm_distros too :)
<xnet> hello
<lupine_85> e.g. I'd rather use the nvidia .run file than a conversion of a .rpm package
<adaptr> lupine_85: this is ubuntu - use the package
<SubMOA> idleone, is there a link you can supply as to the differences... or anyone for that matter, why does one break a system and the other not?
<lupine_85> but for something like lazarus... yeah, the rpms aliened work fine
<lupine_85> adaptr: look up "example" in a dictionary
<xnet> how can i setup java SE 6.0, the file type is bin??
<SubMOA> brb
<lupine_85> xnet: that should be in the repos too :)
<funkyHat> lupine_85, Isn't there a nvidia-glx deb?
<SubMOA> (can I still use that?!)
* lupine_85 commits suicide
<un_operateur> xnet, run the .bin file .. chmod a+x ./file.bin; sudo ./bin
<adaptr> lupine_85: if you don't want criticism, don't spout unqualified opinions
<lupine_85>  "example"
<MrMaDSeN> lupine_85, noooo dont
<MrMaDSeN> hehe
<auli> i can't find autopoint on ubuntu-5.10, i know it's part of gettext, and i have the latest (available in synaptic) version = 0.14.5-2ubuntu2
<un_operateur> xnet, err, sorry .. chmod a+x ./file.bin; sudo ./file.bin
<MrMaDSeN> where do I set system default language?
<lupine_85> I'd rather use the .deb file than the .run file, but that wasn't the point I was making
<ken> lupine_85: un_operateur: I wish to buy a PC for general purpose work, and i wish to buy those processor/MBD/etc, things that best work with linux (are favouring it). So can you tell me, companies (intel/amd/etc) to stay away from, and ones to prefer? It will only use ubuntu, so i want something that is inherently compatible.
<slain_> hi all
<slain_> I love linux :-)
<ken> lupine_85: un_operateur: It will be all assembledd
<SubMOA> me, too slain
<hastesaver> SubMOA, basically, the author of a program writes source code, and if you get a .deb (especially from the repos), you can be very sure somehow has carefully compiled it with the right options to make it work on your system.  With binaries, and RPMs, there's no way to be sure.
<dedalus> hi is there anyone using dynamics clock on ati card cause my autonomy is really bad
<funkyHat> SubMOA, rpm is more likely to mess things up in an ubuntu system because the rpm wasn't written to work on that system in the first place, whereas the deb file probably was
<auli> shoudl i compile gettext in a separate directory and use autopoint from that?
<IdleOne> SubMOA,  it's like using diesel in a unleaded fuel only car. it will run but it prolly will F everything up :)
<JosefK> hastesaver, unless it's a Debian .deb, or depends on a different libc
<SubMOA> hastesaver, hmmm... ok
<lupine_85> ken: Intel for the graphics, since they're open source.
<un_operateur> ken, since it's going to be assembled, it'd be best that you compare your itenary against a linux hardware compatibility database :)
<SubMOA> idleone, nicely put, good sir
<SubMOA> or ma'am
<funkyHat> IdleOne, there's no way diesel will run in an unleaded fuel car ;)
<SubMOA> so is that a kde vs. gnome thing?
<ken> lupine_85: You mean using the on-board intel graphic acceleretars?
<lupine_85> unless you want incredible graphics performance, of course :p
<IdleOne> funkyHat,  it got the point accross
<nickspoon> IdleOne: I know we love our car analogies, but that's not quite right really.
<ken> un_operateur: i was hoping for something from the top of your mind / tip of your tongue :-)
<un_operateur> ken, in most cases, it's the peripherals that need special attention -- most other standard hardware is already supported
<IdleOne> nickspoon, yeah I know but he now knows not to try it until he is sure he can fix it :)
<auli> has anyone heard of gettext without autopoint on ubuntu?
<reiki> ok... doing lots of reading. It appears that adding WinXP to a machine that already has Ubuntu (or any other linux on it) is not easy. Adding Ubuntu to an existing WINDOWS machine is easy, but not the other way around. Maybe I'll just use my swappable drive carriers. I don't often boot to XP anyways....
<hastesaver> SubMOA, no, KDE and GNOME are fine. You can run KDE apps in GNOME perfectly fine and vice-versa. (Except that KDE apps usually won't look like GNOME apps, if you care about visual consistency)
<slain_> hi all, quick question
<funkyHat> True, a better analogy would be using unleaded in a 2-stroke engine, but I'm just being pedantic ;)
<nickspoon> it's more like putting diesel into a diesel fuelled car through a garden hose.
<slain_> I have linux box setup and working on the local lan
<lupine_85> reiki: you can add windows; it just overwrites the bootloader, so you have to boot back into ubuntu and run grub-install to fix
<slain_> got samba installed
<SubMOA> hastesaver, i just want it to work, I don't care for looks... yet, wait till i'm uber, then maybe... :O)
<lupine_85> so have a live CD and instructions on how to chroot ready :)
<slain_> I share a folder to my friends that runs windows
<un_operateur> ken, I'm not the person to ask about those things .. i'm not a hardware guru and I run older hardware because i dont see the need to upgrade to the latest-and-greatest :)
<JosefK> reiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - it isn't so hard
<ken> un_operateur: By peripherals you mean sound card/speakers/mouse/keyboards/monitors/etc. What should i prefer for peripherals?
<slain_> they can see the share
<SubMOA> funkyhat, nice word choice... pedantic... first time in a reael convo I've heard that!
<vleon>  ok lets try again, it seems that i have problems with my gnome, for example when i update my apllications menu with menu layout, it is updated only after a restart, also when i use my gnome and the log off and log back in some part of the interface arent loaded like the upper and lower bar, and or the wallpaper. also when i change my session to a full terminal one (by pressing ctrl + alt + F1) i get a screen with lots of colors and no te
<vleon>   rminal
<reiki> lupine_85, I have a drive that already has a WinXP installation on it. I just wanted to slap  it into the machine :)
<slain_> but when they try and access it, it asks them for a password
<auli> slain_ you are sharing through samba?
<SubMOA> nickspoon, can you elaborate on that garden hose analogy
<funkyHat> reiki, it's easy enough, there's a page on the wiki telling you how to get grub working again after doing it...
<slain_> yes
<lupine_85> reiki: like I said, you can. Just make sure you have a live cd handy to reinstall GRUB
<funkyHat> !grub | reiki
<ubotu> reiki: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<auli> slain_ i have had this problem, the way i fixed was that i created an account and shared the password
<un_operateur> ken, mice and keybs.. are no problem .. soundcards, graphiccards, joysticks, etc are a pain
<IdleOne> SubMOA,  it's really simple dont use rpm's on ubuntu
<nickspoon> SubMOA: RPM-based and APT-based distros run on the same core (the engine).
<slain_> thanks
<slain_> will try
<auli> slain_ i had a config fiel (smb.conf) that did the trick, the minimal config file doesn't work (i.e. typing the share, writeable guest = ok and public)
<nickspoon> the fuel (the programs) can be run on both without any intermediate stages.
<reiki> funkyHat, I've been reading. See... I have a system with both IDE and SATA .... just got a new SATA drive (second one) Dapper is on first SATA, was going to move Edgy to second SATA (new one) and then stick the IDE with XP on it in the swappable slot
<sonno> I've got an issue with ubuntu 6.06
<SubMOA> Idleone, true enough, but I think what I'm angleing (sp?) is more of a "why" then a "how" type questions
<sonno> Anyone care to PM me?
<SubMOA> any points in any direction would be greatly appreciated
<nickspoon> how you give the engine the fuel is different, however.
<lupine_85> do we really need the car analogies? IMO they're just confusing
<SubMOA> nickspoon, hmmm
<slain_> auli_i "guest = ok" where do I put this in smb.conf
<ken> un_operateur: lupine_85: anyways thank you
<reiki> diesel powered ubuntu..... efficient! :)
<auli> slain_ under the share works, outside the share should imply that it work for all the shares
<nickspoon> so instead of using a nozzle (a .deb) you'd be using a hosepipe (a .rpm) and piping it into your system. probably through a hosepipe->nozzle converter (alien).
<SubMOA> lupine_85, they work ok for me, or at least I think they do... lol
<sonno> I can't log in as root under the ctrl+alt F#s but I can with SU in X.
<nickspoon> reiki: Ubuntu is powered by hydrogen fuel cells :)
<malt> on my ubuntu server running apache2, does anyone know why when i installed bandwidth throttle for apache2, that the cap gets slower like every 3 days+ ? and i have to restart apache2, and the speeds will go back normal.
<sonno> Can anyone help me out, please?
<auli> slain_ but the guest = ok keyword doesn't work, maybe we need to change the kind of authentication scheme or something that is used
<ken> sonno: whats the problem
<auli> slain_ wait, let me check
<SubMOA> nickspoon, so you want the nozzle, not the hosepipe
<funkyHat> sonno, just log in as you and then su then
<nickspoon> SubMOA: preferably you just want to go to the petrol station and ask the robot there to fill your car up for you.
<sonno> I need to get into it without X.
<hastesaver> SubMOA, the "why" is that different distros have small inconsistencies about where the libraries are stored, etc... Programs take options at compile time to account for this, but if something was compiled for another distro (like the RPM probably was), it may not plug in perfectly into Ubuntu.
<nickspoon> that is, use a repository.
<sonno> I'm trying to install a Nvidia driver.
<lupine_85> SubMOA: really? Because it seems to be off to la-la land right now :p
<SubMOA> so there is to much extra baggage that your system has to slof through with a .rpm?
<ken> !nvidia | sonno
<ubotu> sonno: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SubMOA> nickspoon, LMAO, nice
<funkyHat> sonno, yes, log in as you on one of the VTs, and then sudo -i to get a root term
<slain_> auli_ thanks for all of your help so far
<lupine_85> sonno: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop will stop X; replace the stop with a start to start it again
<sonno> Will it leave up this terminal, though?
<SubMOA> lupine_85, perhaps...
<SubMOA> :O)
<sonno> I can't log into the fullscreen terminals that I can get to with the F#s.
<auli> slain_ it could have to do with the "security" keyword, OR, something simple like setting the "guest account"
<lupine_85> the main issue with rpm/deb conversion is that the scripts in each one assume that the system is set up in a certain - incompatible - manner
<funkyHat> sonno, not even as you?
<sonno> It tells me my password is wrong.
<SubMOA> hastesaver, thank you, that, really, actually helped a bit... I know it seems obvious, but that's something I can use as a start to google
<auli> slain_ when i saw that simply adding an account worked, i stopped trying
<lupine_85> that's it. No nozzles - nothing needed.
<SubMOA> please understand, I don't want to "use" linux, I want to master it
<ken> lupine_85: when i stopX, i am dropped at a PURE text-based environment that asks me to login into my computer ok? So if i want to shutdown my computer from this environment without starting X, what do i do?
<sonno> I know it's not wrong, though. I've reset it and the root passwd a few times and it won't work.
<SubMOA> and perhaps the best way is sloffing through it, which I have been doing
<lupine_85> ken: reboot
<hastesaver> SubMOA, with your curiosity, just keep using it and you'll master it :-)
<lupine_85> maybe sudo reboot
<ken> lupine_85: simply press the 'reset' button when i get a prompt as login:****
<SubMOA> but mailing lists anf forums can be time consuming, and being in Japan in the military, I don't have a lot of time :O)
<MJ> Hi all, Hope someone can help me out here. Synaptic, Update manager and APT-Get are not working on my Edgy. Segmentation fault. Nothing more. What should I do?
<lupine_85> no, type the command reboot
<ken> lupine_85: i dont want to reboot, i want to shut it down
<nickspoon> SubMOA: if you can't get a .deb, and want the best compatibility for your system, install from source. that'll take some time though.
<lupine_85> or shutdown now
<SubMOA> hastesaver, thank you for the encouragement
<lupine_85> it's all the same
<ken> lupine_85: ok
<reiki> well.... for as often as I need XP, I think I'll just leave this alone and swap the boot drive in BIOS when I need it. I think I used XP twice in the last 6 months
<SubMOA> nickspoon, what if I don't have the right decompiler
<x-r00t-x> find: /proc/7114/task: No such file or directory
<lupine_85> SubMOA: decompiler?
<nickspoon> SubMOA: almost all source is either C/C++ or python.
<x-r00t-x> find: /proc/7114/fd: No such file or directory any idea?
<sonno> I was just making a stupid mistake.
<SubMOA> nickspoon, i mean compiler
<sonno> That's for the help, though.
<lupine_85> SubMOA: then install it :p
<lupine_85> gcc is usually all you need though
<ken> byr
<nickspoon> SubMOA: compilers for those are included in the packages build-essential and python.
<nickspoon> python is installed by default anyway :)
<lupine_85> an interesting one is fpc...
<nickspoon> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SubMOA> lol, gotcha, however today (I think it was gdk 2.0) I couldn't find a .deb (or, rather, something from the SPM directory) for a program i needed
<lupine_85> to build it from source, you need a binary version of fpc
<MJ> anyone?
<auli> MJ, try reinstalling them
<axisys> how do i read .chm file in linux?
<irbi> gjh,
<irbi> vjkl
<irbi> gkujl
<auli> MJ, use apt-get if you have to
<nickspoon> SubMOA: libgdk is available in the repository.
<ken> axisys: Good question!
<lupine_85> axisys: compiled html help?
<qeed> axisys, use xchm
<omghelp> amarok isnt detecting when i connet my ipod... rhythmbox does.. how do i make amarok detect ipod?
<ken> lupine_85: yes
<MJ> auli: that's what I said. apt-get segfaults
<SubMOA> so libgdk is the same as gdk 2.0?
<pm2> Hi - I'm trying to run Win2k under Ubuntu linux, and so far its working pretty well.  However, when I start qemu with the argument "-smb /home/pm2/myShare", I cannot access it in Windows - even after I add the line to the lmhosts file.  This is the latest version of qemu.  Any ideas as to what I could try?
<ken> qeed: thank you
<lupine_85> people use that outside of window?
<auli> MJ: reinstalling ubuntu then?
<nickspoon> SubMOA: yes.
<auli> MJ: it probably means that the files are corrupt
<ken> Any of you code Java in a linux environment?
<ken> lupine_85: yes?
<lupine_85> MJ: does dpkg work?
<auli> MJ: or if you can extract the package manually, do that and replace existing files
<nickspoon> SubMOA: and to compile libgdk apps from source, you'd have to install libgdk-pixbuf-dev.
<lupine_85> apt-get should not segfault
<SubMOA> nickspoon, is that something you are supposed to "know" or is there someway i can figure out that it is the same thing?
<axisys> qeed: thnx
<SubMOA> is that a weird sounding questoin?
<wheelswitch> ken:  yah, i do
<nickspoon> SubMOA: just use your intuition.
* Viaken fights with initramfs
<ken> wheelswitch: what IDE/editor do you prefer?
<wheelswitch> eclipse or drjava
<SubMOA> nickspoon, woah, what is libgdk-pixbuf-dev?!?
<daviey> how can i 'mv' a folder, in console?
<MJ> lupine_85: I think it works. I never used that though, and don't know how to (  use it)
<nickspoon> SubMOA: it's a package.
<Viaken> Apparently feisty doesn't like me.
<lupine_85> SubMOA: .h files mostly
<wheelswitch> ken:  drjava is far simpler
<ken> wheelswitch: I want a light-weight editor (i am on GNOME), what would you recommend?
<hastesaver> Dave123, by using "mv"? :-)
<SubMOA> nickspoon, rgr, running low on intuition, will see availability at next stop
<lupine_85> ken: nano or gedit
<lupine_85> nano being the most lightweight
<SubMOA> lupine_85, .h ?
<daviey> hastesaver, yes
<ollekalle> Hi, I want to start a program with & not to lock my shell. I also want to grab shell output from that very program. Is this the way to go: '>myprogram > logfile.txt&'?
<MJ> auli: is there not a more lelegant way to refresh the tree? outside of apt?
<lupine_85> SubMOA: yes. .h
<wheelswitch> ken try a few, what features do you want?
<wheelswitch> emacs works too...
<hastesaver> daviey, just do "mv directoryname newlocation"
<ken> lupine_85: gedit is too simplistic, i want essential things like loop collapsing and methods collapsing, do you get the idea?
<lupine_85> ken: kate does that
<lupine_85> but it's KDE-based
<SubMOA> lupine_85, what is that, exactly, or, rather, should I just wiki or google it?
<hastesaver> SubMOA, you can search for it in Synaptic (the Add-Remove apps thing). Or at the commandline, with apt-cache search.
<daviey> hastesaver, i want to 'mv * ../' but it says omitin directories
<lupine_85> well, they're C header file
<lupine_85> ...s
<lupine_85> you know, files that C source references for defines, function prototypes, etc
<Viaken> ollekalle: "program > logfile.txt &" should work.
<ken> lupine_85: wheelswitch: suggesting vim/emacs to a windows user is a sure shot way of speeding up his departure from linux?
<Viaken> ollekalle: Assuming you use bash, too. ;)
<ken> lupine_85: wheelswitch: No '?' there
<lupine_85> ken: nah
<vleon> can someone help me?
<ollekalle> Viaken: bash, yes :)
<lupine_85> edgy uses dash...
<lupine_85> silly edgy
<SubMOA> lupine_85, what you're saying seems to make sense, but I can't pretend I understand it all... basically it's something like a library for programs written in C?
<Viaken> lupine_85: That explains some things.
<lupine_85> SubMOA: it's how C programs know how to interface with a library
<SubMOA> lupine_85, oOo
<lupine_85> the library is also written in C, usually, and uses the same header files
<daviey> i want to 'mv * ../' but it says omiting directories
<lupine_85> so both the program and the library have the same expectations when communicating with each other
<Juhaz> SubMOA, the dev packages contain files needed to compile something that needs the library
<lupine_85> daviey: how about mv * .. ?
<daviey> lupine_85, actually i want to mv * ../xxx
<wheelswitch> ken:  drjava is easy to use
<SubMOA> juhaz, hmmm
<ken> wheelswitch: drjava is not available in the official ubuntu repos
<ken> :(
<lupine_85> daviey: how about mv * ../xxx/ ?
<hastesaver> daviey, I hope you have backups of everything?
<hastesaver> is ../xxx an existing directory? Otherwise your files are probably gone :-)
<lupine_85> although organising your pr0n is a bit... obsessive... :p
<daviey> thanks guys, seems to be working now.  i was trying to do it with -R like rm
<SubMOA> well, It's getting late, I have to run, I have gotten more knowledge out of this room in the short time I've been here than the last few days of scrounging around the net for stuff.  Thank you all so much for your time, I truly appreciate it and I hope to see you again!  Thanks, night!
<wheelswitch> eclipse isnt light weight but it is extreemly powerful
<lupine_85> KDevelop > eclipse
<lupine_85> but yeah
<ken> lupine_85: If i dont get some package in this case 'drjava', from ubuntu's repos where should i head to?
<wheelswitch> have not tried that one
<wheelswitch> drjava is on sourceforge
<ken> lupine_85: KDevelop and Kate dont integrate well with GNOME
<ollekalle> Viaken: thanks
<lupine_85> ken: I guess
<lupine_85> so install KDE :p
<lupine_85> j/k
<ken> lupine_85: i installed it yesterday, and got overwhelmed by it, i like 'sense and simplicity' so i use GNOME ;-)
<ken> lupine_85: again, If i dont get some package in this case 'drjava', from ubuntu's repos where should i head to?
<hastesaver> ken, what is drjava ?
<lupine_85> ken: the source code, IMO
<ken> hastesaver: it is a simple java based IDE suggested to me by wheelswitch
<lupine_85> but whatever you find easiest and least likely to break your computer, I guess
<Viaken> Apparently I chose a bad time to try and upgrade to feisty. lol
<ken> lupine_85: I am looking for some place to look for .deb files that work in Ubuntu maybe something like a large directory. What would you do (what site would you go to) if you want a package not listed in ubuntu's repos?
<lupine_85> Viaken: any time is a bad time :p
<hastesaver> ken, it looks like it's just a jar file, so just downloading the jar file and running it with java -jar <filename> (or even just double-clicking on it) should work, I guess
<Viaken> lupine_85: I don't mind some breakage if I can boot. :P
<lupine_85> ken: I'd google
<lupine_85> Viaken: yeah. booting..
<Viaken> Yeah lol
<lupine_85> need a live CD?
<ken> lupine_85: and what is google? ;-)
<lupine_85> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<lupine_85> :p
<ken> hastesaver: good observation, any recommendations for a programming lightweight editor?
<Viaken> ken: Scite
<lupine_85> ken: it really depends on whether anyone's /bothered/ to build it for ubuntu or not.
<pm2> When I compile something, it fails with this error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lole32" -- I can't figure out what package I need to install.  Any ideas?
<noelferreira> hi people. there's such a thing like VOIPBUSTER for use with ubuntu?
<johan_> how do you scan for wireless connections with 6.10
<lupine_85> !info libole32-dev
<ubotu> Package libole32-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> meh
<lupine_85> pm2: it's the development package for the ole32 library (-l)
<johan_> iwconfig?
<ken> lupine_85: If the source code of a program is available on GPL, and it has a version on MS WINDOWS (in this case notepad++), is there some way i can make it run on ubuntu? i use it all the time for Java programming at work but in linux i am kind of feeling lonely without it, its a simple text-editor with useful features
<lupine_85> as to where you'd get it from... good question
<hastesaver> ken, "programming" and "lightweight" are contradictory... it's a tradeoff. I live at one extreme (Emacs) so the wrong one to ask :-)
<lupine_85> ken: it might compile. But probably won't
<Viaken> johan_: For finding a network to join, I use NetworkManager (not the most stable thing, though, from what I hear. Works for me.) For general scanning or security audits, I go with kismet.
<pm2> lupine_85, I can't locate a libole32* package
<lupine_85> the win32 API and the X API are completely different
<lupine_85> pm2: then it's time to google or ask the developers where to get it from
<johan_> does iwconfig work?
<ken> lupine_85: hastesaver: ok
<ken> !Bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> no?
<ken> ;-)
<pm2> lupine_85, well, I have been googling ... if I found it, I wouldn't be wasting your time here ;-)
<johan_> is NetworkManager installed by default in ubuntu 6.10
<drbreen> johan_: i doubt that
<obi_1> hi, I have problem with amaroK on ubuntu - it just don't play mp3 files - do I need to do something special to get it working?
<un_operateur> !mp3 | obi_1
<ubotu> obi_1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> pm2: then you'll need to ask the developers. Although... isn't OLE a windows thing?
<johan_> how can i connect to wireless internet with default ubuntu
<pm2> lupine_85, yeah, I'll do that - apt-file isn't finding anything either... this is for a windows emulator, so maybe I'm configuring it incorrectly...
<johan_> iwconfig eth1 linksys gives me an error
<corypho> hello
<CheyenneD> Where do i get MP3 codecs?
<hastesaver> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur> pm2, seems the only OLE package one ubuntu's repos is libole-storage-lite-perl which isnt what you are after, i assume
<corypho> i search a program like battery maximiser on windows for my ibm t42p. is there something similar on ubuntu? i would like to have longest akku-time
<un_operateur> s/one/on/
<ibob63> I've got a copy of the live cd 6.06 from which you can install ubuntu. However it keeps stalling. Is there a way of installing from the command line and not the live ubuntu?
<pm2> un_operateur, saw that one... don't think its what I want
<noelferreira> hi people. there's such a thing like VOIPBUSTER for use with ubuntu?
<hastesaver> ibob63, try the alternative install cd
<un_operateur> pm2, what are these packages in relation to?
<pm2> un_operateur, a custom compile of qemu
<johan_> i still dont understand how to use my wireless in ubuntu
<sanozuke> i have libpcap-0.9.4 how do i do to install
<corypho> hello? can anybody help me with such a program?
<ibob63> hastesaver - sadly, i don't have any other CD's.... is there are way of getting the live on to work like the other wone?
<lupine_85> pm2: you might be able to feed it a CFLAG to turn off OLE support
<johan_> arent we suppose to be able to use iwconfig to use the wireless
<lupine_85> johan_: yep
<pm2> lupine_85, yeah, that's what I'm looking for now...
<corypho> no program to regulate the energy?
<lupine_85> before you can configure it, you need the drivers installed though
<un_operateur> pm2, if you are missing dependencies -- you might want to try -- sudo apt-get build-dep qemu
<hastesaver> ibob63, if it's stalling, it probably means something wrong with the CD... do you have the iso image so that you can burn a new CD?
<juano> i have a problem with a motorola rokr to make it sync with amarok, aparently the problem is it is searching for iTunesDB in the wrong directory, how can i change it to look in other dir?
<sanozuke> what's the term to a program that count's uploads and downloads
<lupine_85> sanozuke: iptraf ?
<un_operateur> sanozuke, uploads and downloads of what exactly?
<pm2> un_operateur, I did - there not in there.  I'm thinking I may not be doing the ./configure correctly, so I just tried a different one... waiting to see what make does
<linopil> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ---- cannot find it also cannot find xchat what repo? why ?
<johan_> my wireless card works fine but i'm not sure how to get associated with my router
<sanozuke> i have limits to download
<sanozuke> have to count them
<MegaRom> anybody know some why cpp asks initialisers ? graphics.cpp:21: fout: expected initializer before extern
<un_operateur> pm2, yea, if qemu has odd dependencies, the INSTALL/README file ought to let you know about them and where to obtain them from
<sanozuke> so i don't exced
<hastesaver> sanozuke, i don't know about counting, but the package trickle might help for controlling
<rambo3> !qemu-launcher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qemu-launcher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !info qemu-launcher
<ubotu> Package qemu-launcher does not exist in any distro I know
<pm2> un_operateur, actually, I think I fixed it with ./configure -- I may have --enabled something that is windows-centric.  It seems to be working OK now.  Thanks
<johan_> ok got it
<un_operateur> sanozuke, ifconfig tells you how many bytes have entered the interface ... perhaps that helps
<lupine_85> MegaRom: syntax error
<johan_> missing part was ifconfig eth1 up
<un_operateur> pm2, :)
* Rob-West is back.
<richard501> ~$ iwconfig eth1
<richard501> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"appleby2"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<richard501>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<ollekalle> question: How can I from ssh (or from shell-login) start X applications? (I have gdm up and running)
<richard501> Access point issue
<richard501> how can i fix it
<lupine_85> ollekalle: you need to specify the display to show the app on
<hartsantler> anybody tried xubuntu? i want to try it
<lupine_85> e.g. DISPLAY=my_ip_here:0 app_name
<ollekalle> lupine_85: is there some man-page for this?
<lupine_85> ^ example ^
<lupine_85> the man page in question would probably be xorg
<lupine_85> it's just an environment variable
<hartsantler> is the 64bit version of ubuntu pretty stable now?
<hastesaver> ollekalle, you must have ssh-ed with "ssh -X" first
<shido> since Edgy came out i cant install ubuntu, i tried installing Edgy on a dual boot way....and it failed, it tells me "error when loading the operative system"...i even tried a clean install, and the same happens...i tried with feisty herd 1 and the same happens...i dont know whats going on there :-( does anybody?
<lupine_85> hartsantler: it's always been stable
<tim167> Xsane is driving me INSANE
<linopil> why tim?
<linopil> tim167:
<b0ss_> hiya im in a bit of a pickle i installed vm perl from a repos and i knwo where its at just dunno how to open it?
<b0ss_> any help
<tuning13> hla
<tim167> is there ANY way to tell Xsane to scan a WHOLE page instead of just a small part of it ??
<linopil> tim167: let me guess one of th windows closes immediately?
<tim167> linopil: no, not just yet :-P
<linopil> sure tim167 preview it
<x-r00t-x> StdAfx.cpp:5:20: error: stdafx.h: No such file or directory
<x-r00t-x> any idea?
<x-r00t-x> oops
<x-r00t-x> StdAfx.cpp:5:20: error: studio.h: No such file or directory
<tim167> linopil: how ? i dont see preview anywhere, sorry
<x-r00t-x> how do i register those c++ header file?
<linopil> b0ss locate it !
<un_operateur> b03nto, the vim-perl packages just adds extentions to your existing vim install  -- inside vim -- type :help perl -- or within gvim, you should see a perl menu in the menu bar
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: not "register" - just #include them
<tim167> linopil:ah nevermind I finally found it : ctrl+1 to show preview! that it ?
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: done much C programming before ? ;-)
<x-r00t-x> adaptr, i mean where do i put those file ... yeah i know
<linopil> yes yes and yes tim167
<x-r00t-x> adaptr, kindda but on windows
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: they have to be already present when you include them, obviously
<tim167> linopil: thanks, i'm xsane again
<linopil> I knew you have that problm tim167 sounds like an innocent bug to me
<linopil> be my friend
<linopil> socialize in #linguistics
<x-r00t-x> adaptr, where is <file>.h located at?
<MegaRom> lupine_85:  should i pastebin ?
<tim167> what's #linguistics's subject ?
<MegaRom> cuz i see no syntax error
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, /usr/include usually
<lupine_85> MegaRom: not much point. ##c++ would be a better bet for you
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: locate ?
<x-r00t-x> adaptr,
<x-r00t-x> yes
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, tnx but there is no studio.h file . where do i download them for linux?
<un_operateur> studio.h?? :))
<qeed> stdio.h you mean?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, you mean stdio.h ?
<x-r00t-x> yes
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: you don't - you donwload (or better, *install*) the development version of whatever library that has that file
<ollekalle> lupine_85/hastesaver: thanks. xhost+ and DISPLAY=localhost:0.0. Now it works fine
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: but every linux distribution has stdio.h
<lupine_85> adaptr: as long as you have libc6-dev installed, yeah
<lupine_85> !info libc6-dev
<ubotu> libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1808 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<hastesaver> ollekalle, but I'd guess it's rather slow, right? You're probably better off using something like vncviewer or something...
<x-r00t-x> adaptr,  you mean build-essential?
<lupine_85> x-r00t-x: install that
<adaptr> x-r00t-x: probably, yes
<x-r00t-x> lukas_, :) lamme try . tnx
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, if you are looking for stdafx.h  -- it appears to be a header in MFC which is windows-centric only
<x-r00t-x> oh
<x-r00t-x> libc6-dev is already the newest version.
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, at your terminal --  locate stdio.h
<lupine_85> x-r00t-x: then you have stdio.h ... studio.h is another matter, I'd imagine
<LinTux> I have a USB external HDD, how do I format it and what is the best files system to format it with
<lupine_85> libc6-dev: /usr/include/stdio.h
<kohr_> anyone here got the ipod working with amarok?
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,  so many of stdio.h . thanks for teaching me that locate command
<linopil> luine
<linopil> lupine_85: \o
<linopil> new machine here
<rance> LinTux: you need a command for your file system like "mke2fs" or "mkreiserfs" and the device name of the hdd, example: sudo mke2fs /dev/hda1
<trilingualkid> hi. i need some help
<LinTux> rance: Thanks M8
<trilingualkid> Is there anyone here that can help me?
<linopil> what is shortest path on apt-get to have xchat. cannot find it on default
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, the one you refer to in C/C++ files is the one in /usr/include ..
<linopil> yes trilingualkid
<linopil> trilingualkid:  kid
<hastesaver> linopil, the package is xchat :p
<trilingualkid> hi, linopil. I need some help installing apps.
<hastesaver> linopil, apt-get install xchat doesn't work?
<trilingualkid> when i check one off....
<kohr_> thats what i thought
<linopil> !anybody | trilingualkid
<ubotu> trilingualkid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rance> np, LinTux,: your other question was about what file system to use, right, it depends on what you are doing but generally I stick to ext3
<superkirbyartist> Do I need more memory for my PC?  I have 256MB.
<linopil> hastesaver: te right
<trilingualkid> it says it is conflicting with another app
<hastesaver> it's in universe... should work
<rance> I tried reiserfs but decided I didnt like it
<linopil> i would like to know how to find what repository it needs
<JRwindoze> Why not Fat32?
<Slart> rance: why didn't you like reiserfs? I just formatted a new drive with reiserfs.. what did I miss? =)
<trilingualkid> wha?t do you mean?
<hastesaver> linopil, apt-cache show xchat. Or even apt-cache policy xchat, and read the URL
<linopil> truth is I put BG interface so it uses servers accordingly
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur, you mean like this #include "stdafx.h" or #include "/usr/include/stdio.h"
<hastesaver> linopil, oh... what is BG interface? I don't know
<trilingualkid> Is there anyone here that can help me? Whenever I check off an app to install it, it says it conflicts with installed software. ALL of them say that. what do i do?
<un_operateur> x-r00t-x, stdafx.h doesnt work in linux dude -- its windows only
<trilingualkid> It says to switch to advanced mode. what do i do?
<b0ss_> un_operateur: i installed vim-perl and all it packages but how do i start it  dpkg -L grep doesnt work
<Slart> trilingualkid: it doesn't say _what_ software?
<rance> reiserfs is a great fs, I think, its designed to work better with lots of small files, so generally the /home partition would be a good choice for reiserfs, but I found that a great many software programs I use have optimized themselves around ext3 and I didn't get the performace out of them that I should have till I went back
<hastesaver> trilingualkid, give an example of what app you're trying to install, and what it says it conflicts with
<rance> I still have a reiserfs /home though
<trilingualkid> I was trying to install the TuxKart game
<Slart> rance: ah.. any special programs that didn't like reiserfs?
<b0ss_> un_operateur: i installed vim-perl and all it packages but how do i start it  dpkg -L grep doesnt work
<x-r00t-x> un_operateur,  ok tnx . but i cant compile any source using gcc . its show me like "no file found" even stdio.h
<trilingualkid> it says it's conflicting with installed softare
<un_operateur> b0ss_, at your terminal -- vim.perl
<Slart> trilingualkid: hmm.. nothing more specific?
<rance> well qmail (Dan Bernstiens email server is greatly optimized for ext, and having reiser broke it
<trilingualkid> Slart: nope
<b0ss_> cd to its directory
<Slart> rance: ok.. good to know.. thanks
<kohr_> so, no one has got an ipod in here?
<Slart> trilingualkid: you using synaptic?
<trilingualkid> Here's exactly what it says:
<trilingualkid> Cannot install 'tuxkart'
<trilingualkid> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'tuxkart' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<trilingualkid> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<trilingualkid> no. I'm using Add/Remove Applications
<b0ss_> O SHIT
<b0ss_> ty
<Slart> trilingualkid: I'll give it a try.. see what it says
<un_operateur> b0ss_, the way to find packages is  -- dpkg -l | grep -i string
<trilingualkid> slart, are you there?
<Kohlgarten> hi: I activated the "free the fish" but I can't remove it :p help pleas
<Slart> trilingualkid: yup.. I'm installing tuxkart... I'll let you know when it's donw
<Slart> *done
<kohr_> no ipod  users here? i am trying to get amarok to work.
<trilingualkid> tuxkart isn't already installed
<Slart> trilingualkid: ok, installing worked fine when I used synaptic.. I'll try the other way too
<trilingualkid> just by checking off the box it says it's conflicting with something
<kohr_> kohlgarten what is free the fish?
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: a christmas egg: type alt-f2 and "free the fish"
<kohr_> kohlgarten a christmas egg in wHAT?
<Kohlgarten> Kohr_: ubuntu
<trilingualkid> Slart: on synaptic, it says "you have one broken package on your system! use the "Broken" filter to locate it
<Slart> trilingualkid: try running synaptic instead.. System, Administration, Synaptic package manager
<trilingualkid> slart: on synaptic, it says "you have one broken package on your system! use the "Broken" filter to locate it
<linopil> kohr_:  amarok is kool
<CheyenneD> How do I create a directory through the termnal and copy a file into that directory?
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: then if you can't remove it, you're in my case :p
<Slart> trilingualkid: ok, press the button "Custom filters", then chose "broken"
<kohr_> hey
<kohr_> thats neat
<Slart> trilingualkid: that should show you what package is broken
<kohr_> how many fish you got?
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: only one, but an orange one!
<CheyenneD> How do I create a directory through the termnal and copy a file into that directory?
<trilingualkid> slart: it says "ymessenger" - i was trying to install yahoo messenger earlier today, but i deleted that package
<Chachee> sudo mkdir
<Chachee> cp /path/file /newpath
<Slart> trilingualkid: ok.. try reinstalling it and then removing it.. so everything is removed correctly
<Chachee> sudo infront as well
<JRwindoze> mk directoryname
<pm2> Any qemu users here? I'm trying to run Win2k under Ubuntu linux, and so far its working pretty well.  However, when I start qemu with the argument "-smb /home/pm2/myShare", I cannot access it in Windows - even after I add the line to the lmhosts file.  This is the latest version of qemu.  Any ideas as to what I could try?
<trilingualkid> slart: how do i do that?
<JRwindoze> cd directoryname
<Slart> trilingualkid: there's a little square in front of the package name.. click it
<Chachee> has anyone used sound jucier to rip their CDs?  I did and it didn't fill out any tag info so now Amarok has it all listed by track numbers.  Fix?
<brubut_> is there any symbian emulator to play symbian game under ubuntu?
<JRwindoze> cp filedaddress thisaddress
<trilingualkid> slart: ok. do i mark for removal or complete removal?
<Slart> trilingualkid: complete removal removes configuration files.. saved games etc... in this case it's probably good
<Slart> trilingualkid: so chose complete removal
<trilingualkid> ok. ill try that
<trilingualkid> ok. now i click apply, right?
<Slart> trilingualkid: right
<kohr_> kohlgarten,your fish still there?
<trilingualkid> it says it's removing software
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: it comes back one i a while
<trilingualkid> slart: ok. It's done
<Slart> trilingualkid: now try installing tuxkart again
<Riyonuk> I just installed 6.10 and my friend tells me my wireless card is prism2.5 and should be supported out of the box, why isnt it? Is he wrong?
<trilingualkid> let me open the window really quickly.....
<kohr_> kohlgarten, lol, i can't belive this
<Slart> trilingualkid: I'm not going anywhere =)
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: what?
<Riyonuk> And how would one tell?
<kohr_> kohlgarten, can you find it in the ps aux list?
<trilingualkid> slart: yay! thank you so much!!!! now i can install any app i want. that's the cool thing about these ircs: you have a problem once and u (hopefully) remember the solution forever! thank you! what does irc stand for,anyway?
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: no :)
<Riyonuk> internet relay chat
<Slart> trilingualkid: internet relay chat.. and you're welcome =)
<Riyonuk> >_>
<trilingualkid> thanx again. bye!!!
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: that would be the reason I ask
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<Slart> trilingualkid: if you use add/remove programs or synaptic doesn't really matter.. synaptic gives you a few more options though
<bobbyc> how do i list the connected drives
<bobbyc> hard drives
<subset> df
<godhell> yo
<subset> hi
<godhell> whats the channel for beryl? i've forgotten <.<
<brobot> any room special for discussing games on ubuntu?
<tuckerm> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bobbyc> thanks subset but i meant listing other hard drive devies
<tuckerm> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application, read the Gnome help (Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual). To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<Music_Shuffle> godhell, #xgl
<bobbyc> i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition
<kohr_> kohlgarten, try killall gnome panel
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: worked with you?
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<godhell> #xgl
<godhell> wops sru
<godhell> =p
<bobbyc> or better yet, how do i list all the ntfs partitions connected
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<fnord_> i have no sound in democracy player,anyone else ave this issue?
<kohr_> kohlgarten havn't tried it yet
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: trying right now
<brobot> can i get rom for game boy advance under ubuntu?
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<kohr_> kohlgarten, i think it worked
<Chachee> thanks for the manual link going to go ready
<Chachee> err.. read
<kohr_> kohlgarten the fish is gone for now
<Kohlgarten> Kohr_: the fish Is gone! where did the fish go?
<juano> does anyone know a repository for libgpod 0.4.0???
<kohr_> kohlgarten, i wonder where that fish could be?
<kohr_> a fishy a fishy a fishy FISH
<brobot> hmm. i think i i'll just look for pron under ubuntu. thankyou all
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: exactly
<kohr_> kohlgarten, monty python meaning of life?
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<kohr_> iirc
<x-r00t-x> can i use Turbo C++ on ubuntu?
<Kohlgarten> kohr_: yes, but the fish story was real though
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<kohr_> kohlgarten that was  a horrible movie
<tuckerm> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<QwertyM> x-r00t-x, that stupid TurboC++, forget it, use gcc instead
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<QwertyM> x-r00t-x, but I guess you can run it on DOS or Windows emus, never tried
<x-r00t-x> QwertyM, ok but which one is the best c++ editor?
<rance> carinhosa: did you go to linuxprinting.org and make sure there was a .ppd file for your printer and that all the features worked
<fnord_> HELP!!! democracy player lacks sound,i have sound from everywhere else on my box
<budluva> where can i find a better looking clock applet than the one that comes stock with kde?
<QwertyM> x-r00t-x, I like Gedit for it but I heard Anjuta's built as an C++ IDE. Eclipse too has C++ plugins.
<kohr_> kohlgarten apt-get moo
<x-r00t-x> !Anjuta
* lupine_85 points at KDevelop for a good C++ api
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Anjuta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chachee> ok i read the manual for sound jucier, but it doesn't say how to get the tags right.  Neither amarok or rhythmbox read any tag info fromt he files
<x-r00t-x> !Eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-r00t-x> 0.o
<Goldfisch> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<kohr_> !easteregg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easteregg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goldfisch> !anjuta
<kohr_> !easter eggs
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easter eggs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rance> I have a package management question: suppose I do a "sudo apt-get install foo" and some package named bar is installed at dependency
<x-r00t-x> tnx
<rance> later after foo is uninstalled bar is still hanging around doing nothing (possibly)
<tuckerm> can someone tell me the sudo command to get whaetver codecs i need to play a dvd on ubuntu
<fnord_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Naik0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Goldfisch> tuckerm: Automatix can help you load the dvdcss package.
<rance> how do I get a list of such packages installed as dependencies but dont have any of the original packages installed
<tuckerm> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<x-r00t-x> tbnx QwertyM and Goldfisch :P
<kohr_> kohlgarten figlet .|.
<Goldfisch> Well, automatix works great, never break me once, and I love it. Definitely improved a lot since automatix2 came out.
<lupine_85> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Goldfisch> ubotu may stronly discourage automatix, but I strongly encourage it.
<lupine_85> @Goldfisch, of course
<lupine_85> Goldfisch: Canonical own ubotu, so it's canonical official opinion. Excuse me if I take their word over yours :p
<tuckerm> Well, i'm a bit of a new person still at ubuntu. I just want to watch it, what about gstreamer or something like that, is there codecs i'm missing? I'm also hearing something about libdvdcss2
<lupine_85> but yeah, installing stuff in ubuntu is so easy anyway, even if it worked properly, automatix is a waste of time
<erUSUL> !restricted | tuckerm
<ubotu> tuckerm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> tuckerm: to watch dvds you need libdvdcss installed - which is illegal to distribute in some companies
<kohr_> ipod anyone?
<lupine_85> so ubuntu can't officially package it. But it's around - folow ^those links^ for a how-to
<QwertyM> x-r00t-x, lol just do a sudo apt-get install anjuta
<kohr_> apt-get moo
<w3ccv> kohr_, iPod - What?!
<QwertyM> x-r00t-x, w00ps, late :p
<adaptr> apt-moo more_moo
<x-r00t-x> QwertyM, yeah but that is for java?
<kohr_> w3ccv, do you have one that works with linix?
<x-r00t-x> sudo apt-get moo
<x-r00t-x> :P
<w3ccv> kohr_, I'm using gnupod or Yamipod to load mine in iPod mode
<QwertyM> x-r00t-x, Anjuta is a very versatile Integrated development environment for c and c++ it says :p
<ariccs> Hello all
<QwertyM> Gedit is nice for most of languages for me :)
<kohr_> w2ccv, does it work correctly? i wasn't able to get it to recoignise anything
<tim167> how can I a list of useful irc channel commands ?
<kohr_> w2ccv how do you mount your ipod?
<ariccs> Type /help
<x-r00t-x> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<x-r00t-x> oops i am install QwertyM :)
<x-r00t-x> QwertyM, i love jedit :)
<richaber> My synaptics touchpad has stopped working completely.
<w3ccv> kohr_, for iPod use I'm running on FC4 - it mounts at plugin
<Goldfisch> I've used eclipse for Java and Python projects. Great in that arena (if you have the memory). Tried it on a downloaded C++ project, but couldn't decipher how to make it even run the configure script or makefile.
<linopil> what torrent client in gnome ?
<kohr_> w3ccv FC4, what window manager is that?
<linopil> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<juano> does anyone know a repository for libgpod 0.4.0???
<juano>  dist ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<linopil> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<carinhosa> rance: try apt-get autoremove
<tim167> help /whois
<tim167> oops
<w3ccv> kohr_, ( FC4 = Red Hat Fedore Core4 - not ubuntu) plug it in, then run sudo fdisk -l to see where the sytem finds it.
<x-r00t-x> lol
<carinhosa> my problem is that in the first dialogue there is no option to choose a port
<w3ccv> kohr_, /fedore/fedora/
<kohr_> w3ccv, i would have to buy that then, wouldn't i? oh darn
<prisca> Hi, can anyone help with kbatcode??
<prisca> sorry, thats karcode
<LinTux> I have a 160GB USB Drive i need to format what is the command I need and how do I now which drive it is and the best file system to format it with?
<w3ccv> kohr_, try the fdisk -l  then see what
<cezeta> Hello all :)
<lupine_85> LinTux: mkfs is your friend for formatting
<ariccs> Hello cezeta
<lupine_85> unless you've got a particular reason to use something else, ext3 is as good as any other
<josteinaj> I'm having trouble using my Alt Gr button. I'm using Ubuntu Edgy with Xgl/Beryl. I've tried what I could find on Google with no success. (editing xorg.conf and changing settings in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard)
<linopil> on basic ubuntu install how to burn copy install CD?
<carinhosa> does somebody know an (interactive) place where i can get help with installing a printer? thanks!!
<lupine_85> as for what drive it is... depends on where it's plugged in and what other drives you have. On my system a USB hard drive would be /dev/sdaX - might be different for you, so CHECK
<LinTux> what would the complete command to put into terminal then to creat EXT3 file system
<GreyGhost> !hi |cezeta
<ubotu> cezeta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> LinTux: mkfs.ext3
<carinhosa> ?
<juano> does anyone know a repository for libgpod 0.4.0???
<juano>  dist ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<linopil> cezeta:  cezeta cezeta cezeta
<tim167> test
<kohr_> oh
<carinhosa> hello, may somebody help me with the installation of a duplex printer using ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (maxdata pro 7100x) ?
<adaptr> LinTux: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/<devicename>
<linopil> nao carinhosa ;-)
<w3ccv> kohr_,  try fdisk -l  see what woeks on your system (ubuntu?)
<LinTux> how do I find out the device name?
<gissi> Good morning|afternoon|night everybody. Quick question: how can I bootstrap Edgy from Debian Sarge?
<carinhosa> porque?
<lupine_85> gissi: debootstrap edgy http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<lupine_85> in the directory you want the bootstrap to be in
<adaptr> LinTux: with fdisk, or gparted
<LinTux> how do I find the device name for a USB hard disk
<w3ccv> LinTux, use fdisk -l
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Dapper 6.06. What program can I use to author a DVD? I have some vob files and want to burn them as a video DVD ...
<lupine_85> !dvdauthor
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-4 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 356 kB
<adaptr> erm.. k3b ? gtoaster ?
<adaptr> oh.. *author*... :)
<Slart> hmm, inserting a DVD disc seems to have killed my gnome-panel.. grrrr.. brb
<carinhosa> vc conhece um lugar melhor para uma pergunta dessa?
<adaptr> Slart: that's nothing.. adding konsole to my panel completely destroyed mine :)
<gissi> lupine_85: I believe Debian's debootstrap doesn't have Edgy definions yet.
<adaptr> carinhosa: English please
<carinhosa> im sorry!
<linux_kid> anyone know if you can run some sort of barebones linux (such as dsl) on the HP Jornada 720?
<carinhosa> but could you help me with my problem in englsich?
<vlt> lupine_85: Thank you.
<gissi> lupine_85: Actually, there's not even Dapper in there :(
<carinhosa> english?
<kohr_> carinhosa, you need an english teacher for that
<kohr_> sorry
<lupine_85> gissi: I know. that's why I didn't suggest "debootstrap edgy"
<carinhosa> i dont think so...
<kohr_> carinhosa, we can help you with your problems in linux
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, you could always extract the script from the edgy udeb
<carinhosa> yeah, great
<gissi> lupine_85: Oops, I understand now.
<josteinaj> I'm having trouble using my Alt Gr button. I'm using Ubuntu Edgy with Xgl/Beryl. I've tried what I could find on Google with no success. (editing xorg.conf and changing settings in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard)
<kohr_> wait, how does no one here have ops?
<ambimom> carinhosa:  if someone doesn't respond with answer to your linux problem, it means no one has solution
<robbbb> hello all
<kohr_> how do you kick people
<ambimom> hello robbbb
<carinhosa> so, if the workarounds and howtos and wikis didnt help me with my printer, that i could install on my desktop machine but not on my laptop (both ubuntu 6.10) what am i doing wrong?
* tim167 is testing irc commands
<kantlivelong> anyone here have a Logitech DiNovo?
<robbbb> how come when a new window is created it appears top left under the rest?
<robbbb> i'm using beryl
<robbbb> and it's only just started happening
<ambimom> carinhosa:  your printer may not work
<adaptr> robbbb: because that's how you configured the "Put Window" plugin ?
<linux_kid> tim167: how do you do that star thingy?
<ambimom> carinhosa:  google linux printer hardware and see if your printer is compatible
<kohr_>  w3ccv then what?
<mseney> will there be other versions of LTS? For instance Edgy Eft 6.10 LTS ?
<robbbb> adaptr: it's set to window center
<carinhosa> as i said, it prints wonderful (duplex)pages with my desktop machine, that uses the same ubuntu version as well
<adaptr> linux_kid: with a "/me" command
<linux_kid> thanks adptr
<kohr_> w3ccv. sorry, i was /msg you
<robbbb> the only thing that is unticked is unfocus window
<ambimom> carinhosa:  laptops are tricky
<kohr_> w3ccv. sorry, i  didin't reaize it didn't work
<carinhosa> its an specific problem with my laptop
<adaptr> it's not a "star thingy", it's the only way to get IRC to refer to you without speaking
<carinhosa> as u say
<w3ccv> kohr_, does the iPod show up?  It will be something with the disk size (+/-) of your pod
<tim167> linux_kid: type "/me" before "is testing irc commands"
<tim167> linux_kid: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<lupine_85> mseney: other LTS releases will happen. Edgy isn't one of them
<lupine_85> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<lupine_85> heh, not helpful
<linux_kid> thanks tim167
<nikosapi> I have a script that when done executing prevents me from seeing what I'm typing into the terminal. Is there a way to set the terminal back to normal once this has happened?
<kohr_> w3ccv. it auto mounts to /media/ipod
<adaptr> lupine_85: not helpful in determining the next LTS release, no... but how would you expect them to know that before they were ready for release ?
<cezeta> Hello all...  We are migrating from DEBIAN to UBUNTU server..  Anyone get problems running ubuntu server????  its like DEBIAN stability????   thanks advaice :)
<adaptr> nikosapi: change the script to not fsck with your terminal
<rance> nikosapi: what is your script written in, and how does it exit
* tim167 is glad to help :-P
<adaptr> cezeta: hello, and welcome! we thank you for NOT SHOUTING, and yes... Ubuntu is quite stable, as it should be, since it is derived from Debian
<w3ccv> kohr_, ok, you don't have any problems.  gnupod wll load songs - addsong.pl  - to the pod. mktunes will move the file into the pod's database. It is command line only.
<lupine_85> adaptr: sensible people would say "OK, we'll have an lts release very X years"
<adaptr> cezeta: in general, Debian packages are usable
<lupine_85> preferably overlapping
<nikosapi> It's a bash script and it doesn't do any terminal manipulation... It exits with "exit 0"...
<linux_kid> cezeta: ubuntu IS debian, just run by different ppl
<rance> cezeta: I have a ubuntu server at home, its nice, and stable, just be sure to go with 6.10 LTS for a server
<Goldfisch> And Debian is stable...because it is derived from Linux. :)
<lupine_85> Ubuntu is NOT debian :p
<rance> and Linux is stable becuase its NOT Windows?
<kohr_> w3ccv. its command line only? i thought gtkpod gave a GUI
<linux_kid> rance: 6.10 isnt LTS
<adaptr> lupine_85: I'm not sure if that is the right approach for server LTS.. you really, really want the opportunity to upgrade a server, and not having to reinstall it
<carinhosa> so, ambimom, kohr_, adaptr and linopil, do you have time to check what i am doing wrong or even right? to repeat it: i was succesful on y desktop machine, but not on my laptop
<kohr_> oh, gnupod
<Goldfisch> Well, just stroll over to #debian and tell them "ubuntu is debian" and see what positive reaction you get. :)
<adaptr> carinhosa: do you have any actual errors to show, or a coherent story to tell?
<ReTyPe> how do i install the latest python (2.5) ?
<lupine_85> adaptr: yes. what part of having a stable, overlapping LTS release cycle means you can't upgrade?
<kohr_> carinhosa are they both ubuntu
<cezeta> thanks, i know ubuntu is debian like...  but, I read from there that ubuntu it not a real stable distri, but, I see that meny month ago (iI think it pre drapper, so was not actually)
<carinhosa> kohr_ yes
<w3ccv> kohr_, sorry gnupod is what I meant to say.  I haven't gotten gtkpod to work
<w3ccv> kohr_, Yamipod is a gui too.
<cezeta> but, i came here, bocouse...  you are ubuntu masters :P
<kohr_> w3ccv. is it good?
<rance> oops, you are right, its 6.06 LTS
<adaptr> lupine_85: because releasing more than one LTS version before the last one expires means you don't know what users will be upgrading *from*...
<mseney> lupine_85, k thanks
<carinhosa> adaptr: well i dont see a choice when starting the gnome-cups-manager dialogue
<Goldfisch> Dapper was the first release where canonical said they would provide long-term-support (LTS). Canonical will always work to make releases every 6-months.
<adaptr> carinhosa: what kind of choice would you like to have ?
<kohr_> w3ccv. yamipod, i didn't see it in the package manager
<carinhosa> lpt1
<carinhosa> or lpt0
<lupine_85> adaptr: that happens anyway
<carinhosa> or whatever
<carinhosa> just lpt
<cezeta> we are going to install over 4 servers...  (xeon 1.6 4MB cache) whith package i need? ubuntu 6.10server for i386???
<carinhosa> and i get nothing, a small bar with the arrows up and down
<adaptr> Goldfisch: beside the point. when running a production server, you do NOT want to "upgrade" an LTS install to a regular one.. it would defeat the purpose of LTS
<cezeta> bouse I say amd64. but for xeon 64? are there special package?
<lupine_85> e.g. when feisty releases, some people will upgrade from edgy. Some really stupid people will upgrade from dapper
<adaptr> cezeta: use ubuntu server
<Soir> Hi, I'm trying to get a mustek 600cu scanner running, device shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices but there's nothing in /dev being made for it by sane or anything else, am running xubuntu edgy
<cezeta> theres anyone compiled to use on xeon 64bits?
<carinhosa> i set up my bios to eep, purged and reinstalled all cupsys-relevant packages, did chmod lp and so on
<Goldfisch> adaptr: Well, beside my point anyway, because I couldn't convince management to let me use Linux for a production wiki server. I just settled with Solaris + GNU products. Heheh.
<w3ccv> kohr_, which good?  Yamipod  - it is a gui. but gnupod is good as a command line, but doesn't have managment ot playlists. youprobably have to dl Yamipod fro yamipod.com - buit that site is having preoblems right now.
<linux_kid> how often does Canonical want to makes LTS's
<kohr_> w3ccv. i guess i will just use itunes
* lupine_85 would have one every 5 or 6 releases
<robbbb> anyone got any thoughts on why my window positioning in beryl isn't working right?
<lupine_85> actually, scratch that. I wouldn't have one for the desktop at all :p
<cedric30> Hello
<w3ccv> kohr_, command line probrams like gnupod can be run from a cron script - very good and handy.  Neither of what I use will use the iTunes store - don't use it, never have, never will. There is way too much good stuff out there to bother paying apple for it.
<w3ccv> kohr_, s/brobrams/programs/
<cezeta> adaptr, theres any xeon (64 bits) precompiled ubuntu server?
<kohr_> w3ccv. i didn't say that i would but music from apple.
<w3ccv> kohr_, no you didn't - I also didn'
<adaptr> cezeta: have you looked at the distribution CDs yet ?
<ReTyPe> i have a program (gramps) that needs python 2.5, but i cant uninstall the old python because it will remove much more stuff, how do i do this ?
<kohr_> w3ccv. the artists i like release their songs for free anyway
<GreyGhost> ReTyPe ,why don't u just apt get python?
<GreyGhost> i "think" that should do it....
<Goldfisch> kohr_: How do those artists make any money?
<carinhosa> also the http://localhost:631/admin interface apparantly allows me only to set up network printers
<w3ccv> kohr_, my pod is over 50% full, but probably only have 3 hours of music - mostly books on tape or podcasts. One of the good music sites I use is magnatunes.com
<magicbronson_> anyone have a minute for a wifi question?
<w3ccv> kohr_, others are philadelphia orchestra or BBC -
<kohr_> w3ccv. you have a nano or what?
<gissi> lupine_85: Didn't work, it needs the definition on /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts. I sent the script from my Edgy machine to the Sarge and I'm giving a shot.
<GreyGhost> !ask | magicbronson_
<ubotu> magicbronson_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<w3ccv> kohr_, not a30gB video - don't know how to get videos on it
<lupine_85> gissi: ok
<adaptr> carinhosa: certainly not - if it has detected a parallel or USB printer then you can of course configure it directly through the CUPS web interface
<w3ccv> kohr_, s/not/no/
<robbbb> anyone know about beryl and where it puts new windows?
<adaptr> cezeta: are you concussed ?
<kohr_> w3ccv. what are the / things you keep saying?
<carinhosa> no it doesnt detect a parralel port...
<ReTyPe> GreyGhost: then i get python 2.4xx
<carinhosa> parallel
<GreyGhost> ReTyPe ,hmmmm ..maybe the Edgy repo py never got updated...
<kohr_> w3ccv. i got a nano yesterday, already mostly full, 26 hours of music
<w3ccv> kohr_, that's means   substituet / this/ for that /  an editor cmmand
<tuning13> hola
<carinhosa> adaptr: i'm getting the feeling, that it doesnt even detect the port
<adaptr> carinhosa: what kind of printer do you have ?
<bashir> hey
<fromvega> Hello9
<adaptr> ho
<w3ccv> kohr_, correcting my mistakes - I'm also on a skype phone call
<fromvega> Is there any conditional statement in Squid? I want to allow access to certain sites only to specific ip addrs.
<carinhosa> a kyocera fs1030d (duplex)
<bashir> how do i change the splash image in gnome?
<adaptr> erm... by changing it ?
<carinhosa> and i can print with my ubuntu desktop machine!
<carinhosa> thats the strange point
<kohr_> w3ccv. oh , i get it
<gissi> fromvega: Yes, you need to setup ACLs
<carinhosa> there was no problem with that one
<adaptr> carinhosa: what is this, then ? you're still in #ubuntu
<fromvega> gissi: yes, I know. But I can't find a logic to do that.
<adaptr> fromvega: there are many complicated ways to restrict or grant access in Squid
<carinhosa> where to go? my laptop runs ubuntu, my desktop runs ubuntu...
<adaptr> fromvega: squid-cache.org, read the examples
<adaptr> carinhosa: so what is the printer connected to ?
<gissi> fromvega: :) It is kinda complicated but as adaptr said, there are good examples on their site.
<pip> hello everyone, i'm connected through my ethernet cable and i'm trying to get my belkin wireless dongle to connect. i'm new at this, can anyone help or point me towards a guide which will tell me what information i need to fill out the fields in the network manager? thx
<bashir> i am still having a problem with login apps
<carinhosa> the parallel port
<bashir> when i log in i want some programs to open automatically
<magicbronson_> i have a belkin wireless usb adapter, model #F5D6050. the drivers are compiled into my kernel, and i've installed the atmel-firmware package. i was able to connect with it once last night, but when i brought wlan0 down and back up to see if i could connect again, i no longer got dhcpoffers. so i upgraded from dapper to edgy and now "ifup wlan0" yields "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<carinhosa> same case as on my desktop machine
<bashir> but when i add them to the startup in sessions on logout they leave
<bashir> any reason why htis is happening?
<carinhosa> im wondering if it is possible to copy the relevant conf files from my desktop machine to my laptop...
<adaptr> carinhosa: yes, but WHAT MACHINE
<magicbronson_> ubotu: better?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carinhosa> its an normal personal computer
<GreyGhost> magicbronson_ ,thats a bot.....
<ReTyPe> GreyGhost: i have python 2.5 installed, but by default gramps uses 2.4xx, can i force it to use 2.5 ??
<bashir> car i also use atel firmware and it works for me
<magicbronson_> GreyGhost:  yeah, i realized...
<kohr_> w3ccv. i listen to machine supremecy, DZK, irish drinking music, trance, and bineural beats
<GreyGhost> magicbronson_ ,wait for some  one to answer u...in caase no one does ... repeate ur question after some time .....
<bashir> you probably cant copy config files because they may need different kernels for some other hardware
<magicbronson_> GreyGhost: ok, thanks
<GreyGhost> ReTyPe , never tried that .... u can't just uninstall 2.4 ? if u have 2.5 ?
<carinhosa> isnt it the right term for a personal computer, "desktop machine"?
<adaptr> carinhosa: no, it's "personal computer"
<kohr_> w3ccv. oh, and the PLA
<carinhosa> okay i have personal computer, running ubuntu 6.10, this one connected to kyocera fs1030d via lpt, works fine
<adaptr> carinhosa: okay.. and you have managed to simultaneously connect it to your laptop as well ? that would be.. novel
<carinhosa> and i have a laptop, running ubuntu 6.10. this one also connected via lpt to the kyocera, doesnt work at all
<carinhosa> no ;)
<ReTyPe> GreyGhost: it want too uninstall a lot of programs when i do that , akkregator, amarok, xine, ....
<adaptr> carinhosa: has this ever worked ? because I doubt it will
<adaptr> carinhosa: just print via the desktop please, save us all a lot of headaches
<VoiceOvGod> anyone here good with apache?
<adaptr> VoiceOvGod: #apache ?
<acasas92> hola
<acasas92> tu puta mqadre
<Goldfisch> VoiceOvGod: Your question needs a little more depth.
<adaptr> as does your nick.. but I digress
<GreyGhost> ReTyPe ,they don't work with 2.5 then?
* Rob-West is away Sleeping: Gone away for now.
* Rob-West is back.
<pip>  i'm new at this, can anyone help or point me towards a guide which will tell me what information i need to fill out the fields in the network manager? i'm trying to connect with my belkin wireless dongle.
<kohr_> pip,
<adaptr> pip: does iwconfig show the interface ?
<VoiceOvGod> Well, when I am attempting to connect to my localhost, it redirects me to some p2p site.
<GreyGhost> !belkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marty> So, I just installed Edgy on this Gateway m520, and I can't get sound or wireless to work.
<carinhosa> but the desktop is not always available and in this case i just want to plug the same cable of the same printer into the laptop that runs almost the same ubuntu system, i thought, if i do it as i did it on my desktop there wouldnt be any problem
<kohr_> pip, are you encrypted?
<adaptr> VoiceOvGod: connect by IP or hostname ?
<GreyGhost> !wireless dongle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless dongle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marty> Can anyone walk me through getting wireless to work?
<adaptr> carinhosa: in that case yes, copy over your config and it should work
<kohr_> marty. are you using encryption?
<ReTyPe> GreyGhost: i dont know, but when removed, i think it will break a lot of things, when other things get deleted
<marty> kohr_, no.
<vrobles> hla
<Mortuis> What file do I modify to change my repositories for apt-get?
<VoiceOvGod> IP is fine, but just doing "localhost" gets me some site. My laptop cannot reproduce
<kohr_> marty, does it detect your card?
<adaptr> Mortuis: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pip> adaptr: yes it does
<Mortuis> thanks
<Goldfisch> Mortuis: Either edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use Synaptic to edit it through the GUI.
<marty> kohr_, I think so, lspci returns a card.
<vrobles> de  donde  eres
<kohr_> pip, you using encryption?
<adaptr> vrobles: english...
<Goldfisch> Mortuis: And after any edits, sudo apt-get update
<marty> 01:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<pip> kohr_: i don't think so, if you mean do i need a password, i've never needed one on windows
<vrobles> hola  neneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vrobles> primooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kohr_> marty, when you click the connection propertys, and switch it to eth1
<kohr_> marty, then click configure
<vrobles> queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????????????????
<carinhosa> adaptr: hmmm, i dont know what i have to copy... CUPS configuration, LPT connection, could you name me the files and directories that should do it?
<GreyGhost> ReTyPe ,i guess it will .... Windows was easier at that .... i used to have 2.3 as well as 2.4 python installed both ran fine....
<frandavid100> hi
<Goldfisch> We needs an ops on this channel.
<Goldfisch> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<kohr_> marty, and put in the name of the network, does it work?
<frandavid100> any nintendo ds users who know if games can be uploaded to supercard from ubuntu?
<marty> kohr_, nope, no luck.
<kohr_> marty, tried that?
<kohr_> how far did you get?
<kohr_> i nominate myself for ops
<vrobles> me  voyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  valeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<adaptr> carinhosa: do both systems run the same CUPS version ? how did you configure the printer on the desktop ? I would suggest first trying to re-do what you did there
* Goldfisch votes for kohr_
<marty> Everything you've said.  I'm looking here at the status, it says "Disconnected".
<GreyGhost> vrobles ,english maybe?
<kohr_> if elected, i would kick vrobles
<carinhosa> yes, of course
<marty> But it is active.
<vrobles> adiossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adaptr> good riddance
<LinTux> I have mad a right cockup formatting my USB drive, please can somebody tell me how to format it with a file system that I can access and create dirs etc as at the moment I cannot do this?
<Goldfisch> Where is a good, net-splitting, ops-promoting security hole when you need one!
<VoiceOvGod> adaptr, the IP works fine, but a text url doesn't
<fisheye> oh my...
<fisheye> ubuntus gone mad
<kohr_> marty you typed in the SSID and everything? try using netapplet, it might get something
<fisheye> it goes all black when folling arround blender
<carinhosa> adaptr: i tried to but as i have no possibility to do the same because there is no way to get behind this point of not having the option to choose, i couldnt
<adaptr> VoiceOvGod: and you have DNS administrative control over the hostname ?
<Goldfisch> VoiceOvGod: Is this => "127.0.0.1       localhost" <= in your /etc/hosts file?
<marty> kohr_, yep typed it in...  netapplet?  run it from terminal?
<adaptr> carinhosa: that's... not all that clear, but if you mean you CANNOT repeat the steps, then the point where it fails is the point where you need to start investigating
<Goldfisch> Isn't that nm-applet?
<kohr_> marty, you need to apt-get it
<kohr_> marty, its not that good
<carinhosa> i simply cannot choose the connection, so i cannot configure the ppd and so on
<VoiceOvGod> ok... I am missing the hosts file
<adaptr> VoiceOvGod: that's unlikely
<VoiceOvGod> oops, yeah, pebcak there.
<kohr_> marty, wireless is the hardest thing you will have to do on linux
<VoiceOvGod> I've got my computer name instead of localhost.
<adaptr> VoiceOvGod: okay.,. and what URL did you try to acess apache with ?
<carinhosa> adaptr: to say it more clearly: i know the steps, but if i do it, the reaction of the laptop is different to that of the desktop
<Goldfisch> VoiceOvGod: Its okay to have something like "127.0.0.1     localhost myhost" <= It just means, both of those hostnames will resolve to 127.0.0.1.
<VoiceOvGod> http://localhost/
<kohr_> marty, you still there?
<gissi> lupine_85: Bootstrap worked, thanks for the hand.
<VoiceOvGod> ooh, its showing 127.0.1.1, not 127.0.0.1
<lupine_85> np :)
<adaptr> carinhosa: then it is reasonable to suspect that your laptop does not have the exact same packages installed
<fisheye> as anyone had blender turn your screen compltetely black? like the comand line??
<lupine_85> VoiceOvGod: yeah, ubuntu does that for some reason
<Goldfisch> VoiceOvGod: Well, that makes a difference too!
<carinhosa> it does
<lupine_85> localhost is still 127.0.0.1
<fisheye> I need to work and this is going beserk
<funkyHat> carinhosa, have you checked your lpt port is enabled in the laptop's bios?
<VoiceOvGod> so should I fix that?
<adaptr> carinhosa: okay, then I would try to completely remove cups from the laptop, delete anything left hanging, and re-install it
<funkyHat> (sorry if I'm not getting your problem, just a suggestion)
<ismail> hey guys is there program like flash and hash animation?
<adaptr> funkyHat: sheez.. never even thought of that
<carinhosa> funkyHat: yes, i even changed it to EEP because several forum posts supposed that
<adaptr> ismail: what exactly do you mean ? you mean a program like MacroMedia Flash ?
<marty> kohr_, it says wireless disabled in netapplet
<gissi> carinhosa: Maybe your parallel port didn't get detected? "dmesg | grep parport" should give you something...
<cezeta> Hello: a question for ubuntu 6.10 desktop: I have a PDA, anyone has sync with ?
<carinhosa> adaptr: this i have done already as well
<Maheanuu> Has anyone here managed to set up a raid5 array for a MSI K9N SLI Platinum MB with Geforce 7900 GS graphics card and 5 Maxtor SataII 300 gig hd's???
<adaptr> ismail: Hash Animaiton Master is so totally different from Flash I don't understand why you mention it - unless you don't know what these programs actually do.
<ismail> adatr: yeah a program to make animations to be used in websites
<funkyHat> cezeta, which type of pda? windows or palm or some other?
<carinhosa> dmesg | grep parport
<carinhosa> [17179600.720000]  parport_pc: probe of 00:09 failed with error -22
<ismail> i said something like
<VoiceOvGod> Goldfisch should I fix the hosts file?
<gissi> carinhosa: There you go
<arulin> #cdaction
<adaptr> ismail: there are several.. look in your packages
<carinhosa> okay, next step?
<ismail> ok what should i look for
<Goldfisch> VoiceOvGod: Well, first can you ping 127.0.0.1? If so, then fix /etc/hosts so localhost resolves to that IP address.
<gissi> carinhosa: What is your laptop model?
<marty> netapplet is saying wireless is disabled
<robbbb> anyone got any thoughts on why my window positioning in beryl isn't working right?
<ismail> adaptr: what should i look for
<sargas> i need some help
<carinhosa> maxdata pro 7100X
<robbbb> anyone know about beryl and where it puts new windows?
<sargas> ive unstalled ekiga and thunderbird
<carinhosa> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/65144/
<sargas> and my dpkg got an unknow error
<kohr_> marty,try going into the network configuration again, and reselectiing it
<VoiceOvGod> ok, so in the file I will have 127.0.0.1              (computername) localhost ?
<carinhosa> (dont try to read german, only the english commands and specs)
<kohr_> marty,my wireless card is extreamly stuborn
<robbbb> all my windows appear behind existing ones
<sargas> "see Conflicts in /var/dpkg/status"
<Goldfisch> VoiceOvGod: Not sure if this matters, but I'd put "localhost" before "computername".
<funkyHat> robbbb, yeah, it's not as good as metacity at placing windows... I don't know of a way to improve it though... there are a couple of options in the put module I think
<marty> Is ndiswrapper something I should look into here?
<VoiceOvGod> ok
<sargas> and
<sargas> i cant install anything
<kohr_> marty wouldn't know
<funkyHat> robbbb, oh... I've not had it that bad... can you get them to come forward by selecting them?
<sargas> cause it affects everything that is based upon dpkg
<sargas> such Synaptic
<sargas> update-manager
<robbbb> funkyHat> yeah i've tried messing with those options
<sargas> etc
<CheyenneD> How do i find the ending of a fiel
<Goldfisch> Now THAT's a quote.
<acke> hi im writing a bashscript in wich i am doing wine "myapp.exe" and a rowbreak, then i do sleep 30. but it seems as if the script doesnt continue after the wine call. is there a way around it?
<robbbb> funkyHat: yeah i can move them all by clicking
<LinTux> how can I format an ext3 partition on an external drive
<carinhosa> :gissi modprobe lp doesnt change anything but its listed in the device manager (gertemanaeger in german)
<Kervan> doues ubuntu support Intel 82855 GME?
<marty> Nope, still stating wireless as disabled.
<Kervan> graphic card
<robbbb> also new dialogues steal the focus!
<acke> Its my first bashscript
<sargas> i cant install anything
<sargas> cause it affects everything that is based upon dpkg
<kohr_> marty you went to the connection properties?
<marty> Hrm, I went into BIOS earlier and made sure that the radio is turned on by default.
<sargas> such Synaptic
<sargas> update-manager
<VoiceOvGod> Goldfisch, thank you very much.
<sargas> etc
<marty> kohr_, yep
<leobs> hola
<kohr_> marty and you enabled it?
<Goldfisch> acke: Is it supposed to go on, while wine runs in the background? If so, you need to put a "&" on the tail of the wine command.
<gissi> carinhosa: Yes, my German is very bad...
<funkyHat> LinTux, what program are you using to format partitions?
<marty> kohr_, yep
<Goldfisch> ;)
<acke> Goldfisch, yeah ofcrouse thanks alot
<kohr_> but it didn't connect?
<leobs> hola
<LinTux> Funkhat: I was told to use makefs, but the drive is then Read Only
* Goldfisch has helped the VoiceOvGod!!
<marty> kohr_, it still showed as "wireless disabled" in netapplet
<VoiceOvGod> lol
<carinhosa> :gissi ;) i just wanted you to see the commands i have tried, i hope you could identify them among all that brutal language...
<funkyHat> LinTux, ahh, in that case you've done it right, you just need to set the permissions for the drive
<CheyenneD> How do I find a ending of a file?
<kohr_> well, netapplet is pretty buggy
<leobs> hi
<Goldfisch> CheyenneD: You mean navigate to the end of a text file in, say, vi?
<robbbb> CheyenneD: tail
<marty> In the normal applet in GNOME, it says under status of the eth1, the wireless, as "Disconnected".
<marty> So, they're confirming one another, at least.
<marty> What's the command line way of activating a NIC?
<CheyenneD> Goldfisch: No the suffix, such as *.exe, *.bin, *.iso
<funkyHat> marty, tried network-manager?
<marty> funkyHat, apt-getting it right now, I guess
<kohr_> marty, try configure network settings
<kohr_> marty, in netapplet
<funkyHat> marty, get network-manager-gnome too (there's a kde version of the applet too but I can't remember what it's package name is)
<marty> kohr_, which brings me to the normal network settings screen.
<Goldfisch> CheyenneD: Well, I can think of a way to that in Python, but not on the shell command linel.
<Chachee> anyone on here help me with a wine question?
<kohr_> marty and you sellected your wireless?
<marty> kohr_, yep, selected and activated
<funkyHat> !ask | Chachee
<ubotu> Chachee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chachee> ;p; kk
<Goldfisch> I bet awk/sed could be used to chop up a filename to get the suffix.
<kohr_> marty maybe funkyhat can help
<Chachee> I installed wine, DL the program I wanted, got it installed, got it linked in Naut so it'll run
<CheyenneD> Goldfisch: Is there a simple way to find a suffix of a file
<marty> funkyHat, done
<marty> funkyHat, now what/
<taccuino> hey... i have q question
<Chachee> however, when I exit the program it creates a link on the desktop to a ini file
<SilentDis> hello :)
<kohr_> !ask |taccuino
<ubotu> taccuino: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Goldfisch> CheyenneD: Well I tried "man -k suffix" and didn't turn up a UNIX command for that.
<Chachee> anyone know a way I can make it so that doesn't happen
<linux_kid> How do I install Pictosniff?
<kohr_> ! your problem |chachee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your problem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> CheyenneD,  for i in `ls -1`; do perl -e '$_=pop; print /\.(.*?)$/' $i; done
<taccuino> in my bash skript i want to know if the apache is started; i do this with [ -z `ps -A | grep apache` ]  ; then
<funkyHat> marty, log out and back in and it will appear in your notification area
* kohr_ is away 
<Goldfisch> CheyenneD: awk/sed are command line apps that can pattern-parse text strings, including filenames. I'm not really familiar with their syntax.
<taccuino> but then comes a ... hm *g* error message (i am not so good in englisch *gg)
<gissi> carinhosa: :) Not really... I'm seeking for information on the error -22. Did you try another settings for Parallel port on the BIOS? Such as another address or Interrupt?
<carinhosa> not yet
<taccuino> line 13: [: too many arguments
<Goldfisch> taccunio: You may have to filter out your "grep" command. Check out "pgrep apache"
<carinhosa> what do you suppose me to choose?
<SilentDis> quick question:  i have 2 ubuntu machines on my network.  what's a simple proggie I can use to 'chat' between the 2 that's unobtrusive (small icon next to the clock would be ideal), and doesn't need a server running?  I'm thinking along the lines of winpopup for windows or the like.
<fromvega> can I install SquidGuard through apt-get?
<marty> funkyHat, it's only showing "Wired Connection" as an option
<marty> fromvega, I don't know, give it a shot. ;)
<taccuino> can help me someone?^^
<funkyHat> fromvega, apt-cache search squid ;)
<funkyHat> marty :-( oh no
<tdd1984> hey guys i changed my display settings to wide screen, under device 1, and now I am getting the shell prompt? I'm in the xorg.conf, but don't knoww hat to edit to get it back to normal?
<marty> funkyHat, oh no?
<gissi> carinhosa: Not sure... Just wanted to rule out hardware conflicts, though it should be no problem nowadays...
<maurox> hello does someone knows why on my machine sudenly i lose internet conneccion ???? it is no a problem from ISP
<robbbb> i've got a couple of issues with my edgy install (upgrade)
<robbbb> 1. the screensaver is always blank and i have to guess where to put my passowrd with the mouse (cos i've got autofocus on)
<carinhosa> gissi: im not sure neither as i changed the default value to EEP
<SilentDis> taccuino, 1-might wanna check into your native language support area (what language do you speak?).  2-i'm not sure exactly what you're looking to do, but just be sure #!/bin/bash is the first line if it's a bash script, and not #!/bin/sh (default shell in edgy is dash)
<robbbb> 2. the power management doesn't work very well - doesn't tell me when my battery is getting flat
<funkyHat> marty, means your card most likely isn't supported by network-manager yet, so you'll have to carry on doing it the harder way... I doubt I'll be able to help you much with that
<robbbb> any help would be very much apreciated
<marty> funkyHat, do you know anyone who will be able to help?
<gissi> carinhosa: Mine is on SPP, see if this changes anything
<un_operateur> robbbb, please check the forums , other people with these issues will have posted there
<linopil> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<carinhosa> okay, then im offline for a while, thank alot so far!
<carinhosa> ;)
<tobias>  /join #pantheon
<tobias>  join #pantheon
<taccuino> SilentDis i speak german, but there noone has an idea.... i use dapper and my first line is #!/bin/bash
<tobias> #pantheon
<robbbb> i've already checked the forums
<SilentDis> taccuino, other than that, i couldn't recommend anything.  i haven't really had need/want to get into much heavy bash scripting yet.  *shrug*
<LinTux> I formatted A USB drive, but it is read only, it will not allow to change the permissions and it says the owner is root, I want to re partition it and format it with a totally accessable filesystem, ho do I do this in terminal?
<SilentDis> LinTux, you could try mounting it with -o user to allow users access to it
<darius_> I partially installed a 'hal' packaged that was made for Edgy, onto Dapper.  It looks like it unpacked the binaries, etc into the target directories before realizing that many dependencies were missing.  How can I recover from this?  I'd like to upgrade to edgy but right now the package manager won't let me do anything without resolving this screwup.
<LinTux> how do I do that permantently
<SilentDis> LinTux, also, for usb drives, their purpose is portability, i'd recommend a fat32 partition (easier to transfer between linux/windows/mac/etc)
<un_operateur> taccuino, maybe this --  if [[ `ps aux | grep -i apache` ] ] ; then echo yes; fi
<SilentDis> quick question:  i have 2 ubuntu machines on my network.  what's a simple proggie I can use to 'chat' between the 2 that's unobtrusive (small icon next to the clock would be ideal), and doesn't need a server running?  I'm thinking along the lines of winpopup for windows or the like.
<LinTux> silentdis give me the command to use in terminal
<Answer> Hello, my server just started asking for passwords for ssh sessions.  The authorized_keys have been setup for months, and it does not look like anything has changed.  I deleted and recreated the authorized_keys file but it still asks for passwords from every client that was previously accepted.  Any suggestions?
<mnoir> CheyenneD: here is a start - echo 'a.b'|awk -F\. '{ print $2 }'   will produce 'b'
<maxsoft> hi all. I've a problem with ubuntu software-update.
<un_operateur> taccuino, also check for the pid file -- if [[ -e /var/run/apache2.pid ] ] ; then echo yes; fi
<taccuino> un_operateur: thanks, it runs.. but why? can you explain me why ?^^
<SilentDis> LinTux, what format did you make the drive?  edgy and dapper both mount fat32 drives as accessable to all users by default.
<maxsoft> I click on "update" button and it doesnt doanithing.
<maxsoft> can you help me ?
<SilentDis> LinTux, to format the drive, or to mount it?
<LinTux> It was ext3
<LinuxHelp> Hi, um, how can I install libdvdcss?
<un_operateur> taccuino,  [[ condition ] ]   will return TRUE if the condition succeeeds .. so if apache is running, that expression returns TRUE
<LinTux> to partionit then format fat32
<SpacePuppy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<un_operateur> taccuino, does that help?
<[^Twen^] > Is there anything special I have to do to get the VNC/vino work in Ubuntu?
<[^Twen^] > rather than change the options in the menu?
<LinTux> lets format it fat32 first
<SpacePuppy> maxsoft: does it mean that your boxen is updated? what happens when you fire up synaptic?
<SilentDis> LinTux, to mount it, it would be sudo mount /dev/sda1 (change to be accurate for your drive) /media/mountpoint (again, change to be accurate for you) -o user
<noelferreira> lupine_85: any news for beryl?
<taccuino> un_operatur but why two [[ and ] ] 
<Answer> Hello, my server just started asking for passwords for ssh sessions.  The authorized_keys have been setup for months, and it does not look like anything has changed.  I deleted and recreated the authorized_keys file but it still asks for passwords from every client that was previously accepted.  Any suggestions?
<maxsoft> SpacePuppy: it tell me that exist 49 updates to do.
<SilentDis> LinuxHelp, I pulled mine from the debian package list and just double clicked.  give me a moment,  i'll get you a link
<SpacePuppy> maxsoft: are you entering the correct password?
<maxsoft> yes
<lupine_85> noelferreira: yes. it seems that fglrx_dri error should only show up when running X.org > 7.2rc2 with the fglrx 8.32.5 drivers
<LinuxHelp> SpacePuppy, that wiki link, lists only packages for Ubuntu 6.06 , I need 6.10
<maxsoft> SpacePuppy: just a moment I try to run it in terminal.
<noelferreira> ok
<squilla> hi guys - severe feisty problem here - is there a more appropriate room?
<noelferreira> so it will be fixed next version, is that so?
<un_operateur> taccuino, errm, good question -- I don't really know, you can ask in #bash
<xecto> Is there a new theme for usplash now in ubuntu feisty?
<neskato23> hi guys, why cant I "copy" images from firefox, just to copy in writer? ive tried with gnome clipboard daemon... but no way
<Rob-West> how can i check my mobo info in Ubuntu
<carinhosa> :gissi hello
<SilentDis> LinuxHelp, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<SpacePuppy> maxsoft: so when you click on "install updates" in Software Updates is when nothing happens?
<noelferreira> so it will be fixed next version, is that so lupine_85?
<Haldor> Hi all
<maxsoft> SpacePuppy: I try right click on notify icon and make ininstallation... now it sems work... it are downloading
<SpacePuppy> ahh the power of the net
<gissi> carinhosa: Hello... Anything on the dmesg | grep parport
<gissi> ?
<lupine_85> noelferreira: hopefully
<taccuino> un_operatur: okay... last question: if the expression is "" then nothing happens and if the expression not "" then the bash echos "yes"
<Haldor> Anyone has any experience with installing ICA-Clients on ubuntu?
<SilentDis> quick question:  i have 2 ubuntu machines on my network.  what's a simple proggie I can use to 'chat' between the 2 that's unobtrusive (small icon next to the clock would be ideal), and doesn't need a server running?  I'm thinking along the lines of winpopup for windows or the like.
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> thanks
<carinhosa> YES! ;) i changed from eep to ecp!
<carinhosa> default value was eep+ecp
<maxsoft> SpacePuppy: in the terminal I see that it have problem to run "dbus" module... perhaps notify icon make some problem to "software updates"
<ruben> Hi, what is the way to see the status of my laptop battery via command line?
<carinhosa> so let me try the whole thing once again
<linopil> SilentDis: interesting
<LinuxHelp> ruben, install a package called "acpi", that did it for me
<carinhosa> ([17179597.880000]  parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
<carinhosa> [17179597.880000]  parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 0 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA] 
<carinhosa> [17179597.884000]  parport0: Printer, Kyocera FS-1030D
<carinhosa> [17179602.276000]  lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).)
<carinhosa> so you know what makes me happy
<ruben> thanks
<gissi> carinhosa: Nice :)
<neskato23> so, what about image copying to clipboard?
<Rob-West> how can i check my mobo info in Ubuntu
<linopil> carinhosa: come to #linguistics
<SilentDis> linopil, i have a rather neophyte housemate that's a good walk/shout across the house.  seems just an intelligent way to solve the problem when she has questions :)
<squilla> I just rebooted and grub says my /dev/hda3 dos not exist - any help?
<Rob-West> or can someone help me find the VIA S3 graphics drivers
<LinuxHelp> Hmm, drip is still telling me that libdvdcss is not installed..
<Rob-West> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=pM8M-v&class=mb
<fisheye> CRAP!
<Rob-West> for this motherboard
<SilentDis> Rob-West, poking ubotu on the s3...
<fisheye> now i cant get tomboy yo work....
<SilentDis> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gissi> carinhosa: Oh, nice machine by the way, I just read the specs of it :)
<Haldor> Squilla: why not try to fix your file sysetem and partitions with the livecd?
<squilla> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<tdd1984>  hey guys I changed my resulution, and device 1 under the video configuration to wide screen, but now im getting the shell prompt, how do i get this to boot back up?
<squilla> Haldor: they not broken - I think it was the upgrade
<recon> is there any way to make sound juicer extract to mp3?
<carinhosa> no no no linopil, it just worked!!!!!!!! thanks to all that helped me or at least helped me to think!!!!!!
<carinhosa> yes yes yes!
<Subhuman> is there a way to find out what version of ubuntu is running on a machine from the shell? like a "uname -a" but for the version (Edgy dapper etC)
<carinhosa> i LOVE ubuntu!
<LinuxHelp> I wonder, is there a gui alternative to drip (the gui dvd to .avi saver)?
<SilentDis> recon, i believe sound juicer works on the gstreamer framework.. this will help.
<SilentDis> !mp3 | recon
<ubotu> recon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squilla> Haldor: Googling tells me to put pnpacpi=off on the boot command line - but I suck at Grub
<fisheye> has anyone had problems using tomboy?
<LinuxHelp> squilla, how can you suck at grub?
<recon> while i'm on, is there any way to "rename" an iPod shuffle?
<Haldor> lol
<squilla> LinuxHelp: well - using c and e and all that does not give feedback - so if I make changes i don't know if they're commited or not
<neskato23> ohh... i just wanna copy-paste pics from firefox! why i cant??
<vleon> ok lets try again, it seems that i have problems with my gnome, for example when i update my apllications menu with menu layout, it is updated only after a restart, also when i use my gnome and the log off and log back in some part of the interface arent loaded like the upper and lower bar, and or the wallpaper. also when i change my session to a full terminal one (by pressing ctrl + alt + F1) i get a screen with lots of colors and no te
<vleon>   rminal
<Haldor> No-one here have experience installing ICA clients on Ubuntu?
<LinuxHelp> squilla, um okay, but I have no idea what you're talking 'bout, I just nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n2diy> neskato23: Right click on the pics, and then save as.
<Kingsqueak> neskato23: you should be able to drag/drop them out of the browser
<Rob-West> i hate VIA
<gissi> carinhosa: Thanks for letting us know the result, I believe there is a laptop database somewhere where this should be mentioned. If you can write German, you can reply on the forum post you sent me.
<Rob-West> they dont make a Ubuntu driver
<LinuxHelp> I hate all chipsets
<squilla> LinuxHelp: I see - prob is I can't boot - hda, hda1 and hda2 are there but hda3 is gone :-( - so I get a busybox shell, which is very limited
<neskato23> ill try drag&drop, Kingsqueak... but why is not "copy" option in the menu?
<Haldor> Gues no-one uses Citrix here
<Rob-West> !S3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about S3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinuxHelp> squilla, and where, pray do tell, is your Ubuntu install disc?
<Haldor> How About Alien?
<Rob-West> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<carinhosa> thats what i did...
<n2diy> neskato23: save as is the same thing as copy!
<neskato23> oh... nope... drag-drop doesnt work
<Rob-West> i needto find a linux driver for my onboard video
<squilla> LinuxHelp: I'm on feisty - upgraded online from edgy - I have  an edgy live disk but I'm afraid to lose Gigs of upgrades etc
<carinhosa> and i kindly asked the administrators to update the ubuntuusers.de hardware database as it is RO (i cant understand why)
<neskato23> no, n2diy... cause if i "copy", then in writer i have just to "paste"... but if i save, then i need to open and insert... and its more complex, and a waste of time!
<Answer> Hello, my server just started asking for passwords for ssh sessions.  The authorized_keys have been setup for months, and it does not look like anything has changed.  I deleted and recreated the authorized_keys file but it still asks for passwords from every client that was previously accepted.  Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> neskato23,  drag/drop just creates a hyperlink to the image if you want to save the image you will have to Save image as
<Haldor> When I convert the rpm to a deb package it just converts into a stupid folder I can't do anything with.
<n2diy> neskato23: but it gets you the pic.
<neskato23> but in windows (sorry for the word), i just can copy-paste... even in knoppix i could : (
<n2diy> Rob-West: any available slots on the mom board?
<magicbronson_> anyone have any experience with belkin usb wifi adapters?
<Kingsqueak> IdleOne: no it doesn't, drag/drop saves the file to ~/Desktop if you drop it there
<IdleOne> Kingsqueak,  I just tried it and it cretaed a link to the image on the desktop
<marty> It would appear that my radio is turned off.  How can I turn it on?
<Kingsqueak> IdleOne: then you have something off there, it saves the file here
<obstfliege> how can i recover the trayicon bar ?
<IdleOne> Kingsqueak, posible but I have no need for it so I just save image as
<vleon> can someone help me please
<vleon> ?
<Zaggynl> vleon, only if you ask the question itself ;-)
<obstfliege> lol
<obstfliege> how can i recover the trayicon bar ?
<vleon> i already did numerous times :)
<vleon> ok lets try again, it seems that i have problems with my gnome, for example when i update my apllications menu with menu layout, it is updated only after a restart, also when i use my gnome and the log off and log back in some part of the interface arent loaded like the upper and lower bar, and or the wallpaper. also when i change my session to a full terminal one (by pressing ctrl + alt + F1) i get a screen with lots of colors and no te
<IdleOne> vleon,  if nobody has tried to help it may be because they dont know the answer
<vleon>   rminal
<petafile> For some reason, my sound card only works about half the times I boot my laptop.  Its very strange, anyone know why tha is?  its an ati ac97 card
<sjust1216> Hi all I installed amarok and now I have all these KDE applications how to I remove them and still keep amarok
<nuked_omen> !lyx
<sjust1216> not that there is anything wrong with KDE
<ubotu> lyx: High Level Word Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 478 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<marty> My sound on a Gateway m520 laptop isn't working, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<maurox> it is neccesary to add brocast to interfaces for static ip ???
<IdleOne> sjust1216, one at a time
<sjust1216> ok
<mnoir> vleon: what you are presenting is very odd - sounds like something is very wrong with basic config/install
<robbbb> what do you guys use for playing DVD's?
<robbbb> mplayer is way out of sync
<mnoir> vleon: have you tried making a new user?
<ephesius> os[Linux 2.6.15-27-686 - Debian testing/unstable]  up[ 57 minutes]  cpu[Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz, 1495.317 MHz (1197.34 bogomips)]  mem[ 840.37/1263.58 MB (66.5%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (24 bits)] 
<mnoir> has it always done this?
<IdleOne> dvd player and my 32" t.v :)
<lovloss> I have a movie rendering in blender, but when its done i want to add a quick 2D animation to the end with some kind of video editor. does anyone know of any software that will help me? I have kino, so i can splice something in pretty easily, but i dont know much about animation and the like...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do]  by Seveas
<CheyenneD> can i use windows drivers in linux
<adaptr> sometimes
<lovloss> CheyenneD: You wouldnt really need them...
<Zaggynl> heh
<Zaggynl> dcc exploit
<tdd1984> sorry got disconnect what you say
<robbbb> what do you lot use to play dvd's?
<un_operateur> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Zaggynl> vlc mostly
<lovloss> robbbb I prefer ogle
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c92515a2.rjo.virtua.com.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<CheyenneD> lovloss: I have a Buffalo Airstation WLI-CB-G54HP, I only can find windows drivers for it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-61-150-59.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p509273D5.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<robbbb> anyone use mplayer successfully?
<lovloss> CheyenneD: Wait, what kind of thing is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-208-115-205-58.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-133-89-131.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<CheyenneD> lovloss: A WiFi Card for a laptop.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-24-102-34.midsouth.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Kingsqueak> robbbb: have you tried different video output modules yet?  Try changing them, Xv if you haven't would be the first I'd try
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-168-181-252.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Zaggynl> wth is going on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-92-85.adsl.ij.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<petafile> no ideas why my soundcard only works half the time?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@111.63-199-71.atginternet.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<lovloss> why is there so much kickingg...
<Zaggynl> DBO is going wild
<un_operateur> cleanup time
<robbbb> ok i'll give it a whirl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<lovloss> I dunno about wifi cards... sorry
<DBO> sorry for the spam folks
<DBO> all done
* IdleOne spams DBO  :P
<jesushub> #channel
<Zaggynl> ?
<lovloss> So does anyone know where i might *go* to ask about 2D animating? I really have no idea what program to use
<CheyenneD> I have a WiFi card that I want to use with my laptop, but I can only find windows drivers for it. Can I use them with Linux?
<petafile> CheyenneD, ndiswrapper :)
<infidel> CheyenneD: what card?
<redcard> Odd question.. does anyone happen to have the OpenDNS Nameserver info?
<redcard> My Comcast Nameservers are down :P
<IdleOne> lovloss, found this on google http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/12/1339203
<un_operateur> redcard, you can use any of the root dns servers -- a.root-servers.net e.g.
<CheyenneD> infidel: Buffalo Airstation WLI-CB-G54HP.
<IdleOne> lovloss,  google ktoon
<Fibbs> Hi folks
<redcard> un_operateur: Okay..
<lovloss> :3 Thanks!!
<Fibbs> can anybody take a look on this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6230/, having problems dpkg telling me that it does not find a suitable ramdisk generation tool...
<Kingsqueak> redcard: 128.8.74.2 is open to get you going
<infidel> CheyenneD: that's a good question
<redcard> Kingsqueak:  Hmm.. It looks like it migh be something else.. oh well.. thanks anyway :)
<Naik0> how do i make a file
<Naik0> in term
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: you might want to try in #ubuntu-de since they are dutch this is engllish channel
<mnoir> Naik0: > touch <filenamr>
<Naik0> thanks
<mnoir> uuh filename  :)
<Zaggynl> gnomefreak, ... .de = germany .nl = dutch/holland/netherlands
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: Didn't i ask in english?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: you pasted in dutch
<gnomefreak> dutch/german
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: it was german, sorry for it.
<Zaggynl> dutch != german
<kkfoxcc> ubunbtu rocks
<mnoir> de = German not Dutch
<kkfoxcc> akk of ya user what about the server who though ubuntu would be in server
<kkfoxcc> soooo cool
<mnoir> hmm -  kk = what language?
<Fibbs> okay so again, set LANG to "C"
<Fibbs> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6231/
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: sudo apt-get -f install
<kkfoxcc> ask man
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: try that see what it gives you
<kkfoxcc> fingres go old
<infidel> CheyenneD: look here at number 71 under the b's http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#B
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: this is what i did
<taigeR> anybody using WINE?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<IdleOne> Fibbs,  you did install -f gnomefreak  wants you to do -f install
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: same thing
<IdleOne> unless I misread
<Fibbs> idlemind: its the same thing
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter where the -f is
<IdleOne> oh ok lol
<infidel> anyone know anything about irda setup?
<kkfoxcc> im debian user
<gnomefreak> i skipped over that to read the errors
<taigeR> how do i install wine applications?
<Fibbs> and dpkg-reconfigure does not change anything, same error message
<kkfoxcc> but ubuntu met me half way
<Fibbs> there must be a problem with mkinitrd
<Fibbs> but initramfs-tolls seems to be the last available version
<Fibbs> so i dont know what the problem could be
<kkfoxcc> what when i upgrade the kernel iptables went bad
<gnomefreak> its not initramfs-tools
<Fibbs> so its what?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: is this a dapper > edgy upgrade?
<kiwibird> I have a network problem... i'm running ubuntu, came home and tried to connect to my parents wifi, and web pages load ok but i can't post content to web pages and any redirects (like from google hits) just turn blank, loading nothing forever. trying to log into gmail using elinks gives "unable to retrieve https://something post data: SSL ERROR" and blanks in firefox/opera. Anyone know why this happesn?
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: no, it was an edgy fresh install, but some weeks ago
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: why the new kernel?
<Fibbs> don't remember when the error appeared, i ignored it until now, because didn't have time
<taigeR> how do i install wine applications?
<Fibbs> what package does contain mkinitramfs
<epitiphlitis> can anyone recommend a free partition editor for windows?
<gnomefreak> kernel has modules for it
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: please answer my question
<mnoir> !wine | taigeR
<ubotu> taigeR: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cratel> I have 3 ethernet cards. ubuntu seems to randomly find two of them and assign them arbitrarily. This is making it very difficult on my scripts. Where's the 3rd and how can I force the assignments?
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: why the new kernel? Umm, i had a self-compiled kernel after fresh ubuntu install because of software-suspend (2), but as it does not make sense with my hardware (2G of RAM, it takes years to write it down on disk) i decided to switch back to the ubuntu kernel.
<epitiphlitis> can anybody hear me?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: did you remove everything you built?
<Fibbs> But as i already told you, i don't remember when the error appeared
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: no, should i?
<crobra007> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<fanica> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<bostanmare> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: its a good start
<loveminus> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<mutu10> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<ilincatara> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<tonegud> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
<spermozila> Giggle! i love you! BYE!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: But i booted ubuntu 2.6.17-generic right now.
<mnoir> epitiphlitis: I can hear you but I do not know if anyone can recommend a windows partition editor.  Sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cache1-2.jed.isu.net.sa]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<epitiphlitis> thanks mnoir
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: does sudo dpkg --configure -a do anything?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: you cant be booted the the new kernel if it fails to install
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: the same thing
<gnomefreak> same thing?
<epitiphlitis> i'm looking for a free partition editor to run in windows, i'm trying a poor mans installation
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: errors?
<Fibbs> why it is not able to find "a suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version 2.6.17-10-generic"?
<epitiphlitis> partition magic is 70 bucks, screw that
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: the same error as i pasted before
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: have you tried to boot into the kernel yet?
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: i am currently running it: uname -r ==> 2.6.17-10-generic
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: hint it cant find it because you have unmet depends
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: what version is it 33? 34?
<moogman> Hello everyone, I have a question: I've downloaded (and running at this moment), the Edgy Desktop live CD. I need to set up LVM, so is there a package I can install "on-the-fly", to let Ubiquity recognise a LVM setup?
<Fibbs> uname does not tell me what version
<Fibbs> Linux schleppi 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<emil_> hi
<Ricky_> Where do I edit what modules the kernel loads at boottime? - USBHID to be exact, I tryed to edit "proc/modules" but it does not work.. ?
<gnomefreak> when it was installing it it should have told you but im gonna assume its 34
<Ricky_> and these modules are not in /etc/modules either.
<emil_> where i can find beryl 3d plugin and how i can instal it??
<gissi> Fibbs: dpkg -l | grep linux-image should tell you something
<emil_> help please
<moogman> emil_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<theflyingfool> is anyone really good with ubuntu networking problems
<emil_> thx
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: if your using the kernel you tried to install it should configure itself after reboot. your problem is fairly simple one its not initramfs-tool if it was you wouldnt be booting
<Blwood> hi, do you know what encryption is used to cipher the password ?
<moogman> theflyingfool: Just ask away, someone may know :-)
<mnoir> theflyingfool: probably
<w3ccv> theflyingfool, first you have tgo ask your quetion
* mnoir figures somebody has to be....
<theflyingfool> I tend to get network time outs for irc and email all the time, are there any fixes for that or ways to check the cause
<rak> how come edgy eft has only 2 desktops? and can i change the settings to 4 desktops?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: sudo dpkg --configure linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic  (this is a different command than before
<fisheye> has anyone instaled tomoby 5 or had any problem with 4?
<moogman> Any ideas on LVM guys? Or will I have to just download the alternative live cd iso? :-)
<moogman> rak: Right-click the two desktops, then click "Preferences"
<fisheye> i cant seem to open tomboy nor install the new version....
<theflyingfool> how do i pull up the nickserv commands?
<rak> moogman: thanks
<epitiphlitis> can anyone recommend a free partition editor for windows? i'm looking for a free partition editor to run in windows, i'm trying a poor mans installation
<gnomefreak> theflyingfool: /msg nickserv help
* cyphase wishes his jukebox would pause when he falls asleep
<moogman> epitiphlitis: The Ubuntu installer/live CD has a built-in partition editor that you could use.
<w3ccv> theflyingfool, try something else like a streaming audio and see if that times out too - if so it is a network problem at the ISP, will probably outside of your router/modem
<mnoir> epitiphlitis: why does it have to be win based?
<fisheye> tomboy i mean
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6232/
<w3ccv> theflyingfool, - most probably, see if they all happen at the same time
<epitiphlitis> Has to be win based cuz i'm gonna boot off the windows partition
<theflyingfool> i have no problem with web browsers or instant message only email client and irc
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: remove the kernel and install it again. just install the meta package
<epitiphlitis> can anyone recommend a free partition editor for windows? i'm looking for a free partition editor to run in windows, i'm trying a poor mans installation, as in NO CD burning.
<mnoir> epitiphlitis: how can you make win boot ubuntu?
<vinder> where can I get the .inf file for the netgear wireless card WG511?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: remove kernel you built and everything with it
<teclo> Hi people, I have a problem... I'm using the very same USB WiFi adapter (MSI) on my desktop (Ubuntu Edgy) and on my laptop (Ubuntu 6.06 LTS). On my desktop, I see eth1 as a wireless device in iwconfig, but on my laptop, I see nothing in iwconfig !... any idea ?
<epitiphlitis> all i need is a partition editor, i have the documents to guide me the rest of the way
<theflyingfool> for a partition editor why dont you do it through the ubuntu installer
<gnomefreak> epitiphlitis: freedownloads.com
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: doing so
<w3ccv> theflyingfool, web browsers are very short transmissions, you could miss an outage and never see it. IM probably the same unless you are in constant contact, yeah IRC is also pretty bursty too, but behind the scenes therre is some PING/PONG going on that I'm not sure of.
<epitiphlitis> flying fool, thats the point, i need to install off of the windows harddrive, i dont have an actuall cd, i'm installing off of an iso stored on NTFS
<moogman> Thanks anyway guys, I'm in a bit of a rush tonight so I'll leave you to it...
<gnomefreak> epitiphlitis: for windows help and applications please join #3windows
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6233/, what does "rc" and "pn" at the beginning of the line mean?
<theflyingfool> you could get a free cd from, shipit
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: i dont remember :(
<epitiphlitis> theflyingfool, and then what?  wait 4 to 6 weeks for delivery?   *yawn*
<krusty> hi
<Savage-{> funkyHat: yes
<Savage-{> funkyHat: whoops sorry I was scrolled up to the top
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: according to that there are no kernels installed
<Savage-{> funkyHat: nm
<emil_> i have followed a link to a page that doesn't exist yet
<epitiphlitis> #3windows is empty
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: it should look simular to http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6235/
<gnomefreak> epitiphlitis: than try #ubuntu-offtopic
<emil_> is there any other place where a can find beryl 3d plugin
<gnomefreak> emil_: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<mnoir> !beryl | emil_
<ubotu> emil_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<emil_> ok thx
<epitiphlitis> whatever, thanks for nuthin
<Savage-{> I like beryl
<krusty> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu. I was trying to view the new danish television channel on http://news.tv2.dk/index.php/video-1.html . But I seem to have problems viewing asf files. Can anyone help?
<Savage-{> beryl you can turn off the 3d if you want
<Savage-{> and lot of options
<theflyingfool> are there any good network diagnostic tools, where i could try and trace my time out problem to its source
<un_operateur> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Savage-{> don't use xgl
<Savage-{> aiglx is way better
<gnomefreak> Savage-{: #ubuntu-xgl
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: Could not find /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs. at /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst line 239, <STDIN> line 9.
<Naik0> how do i change name on a file in terminal?
<Savage-{> ok sorry channel nazi
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: thats why i said to remove it and try to install the meta package
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: that is what i am doing
<Fibbs> what package contains mkinitramfs?
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: sudo dpkg -r isnt working?
<Naik0> how do i change name on a file in terminal?
<un_operateur> Fibbs, have you tried reinstalling initramfs-tools??
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: iirc its a initramfs script
<gissi> Naik0: mv filename newfilename
<un_operateur> Fibbs, initramfs-tools houses that util
<gissi> Naik0: This will rename de file
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: he shouldnt beable to boot at all if that is bad
<cratel> I have 3 ethernet cards. ubuntu finds only 2 and assigns one of them randomly either eth1 or eth2 on bootup. How can I find all 3 and have them assigned predictably?
<wyld> how do i set up universal keybindings?
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: he states hes booted to the problem kernel
<wyld> !keybinding
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, mkinitramfs just makes the initial initrd image, it's not used after that
<mnoir> Naik0: you might want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<wyld> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: he wouldnt beablet o boot the problem kernel
<theflyingfool> does anyone have the microsoft wireless keyboard working with all the extra keys
<un_operateur> whatis mkinitramfs :  mkinitramfs (8)      - generate an initramfs image, gnomefreak
<Neeled> Hi, I'm having some problems with Nautilus.  I can't open any folder with it (nothing shows up) and I can't right click the desktop to get any menu.
<usuario> miriam_xicahuevar@hotmail.com
<marcell_> I tried to install a program by using its install script. It anwered: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. Stop. qt3 is installed, the file does not exist. What to do?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how i can figure out why i get time out errors frequently when trying to connect to irc or download my email with evolution
<teclo> /whois vinylgirl
<Neeled> Hi, I'm having some problems with Nautilus.  I can't open any folder with it (nothing shows up) and I can't right click the desktop to get any menu.  Anyone have any ideas?  I have reinstalled via synaptic everything nautilus related and there's no improvement.
<maxsoft> hi all. I like run a game "tremulous" but it needs OpenGPL. how to install it? thank you.
<cratel> how do I find out what drivers ubuntu is using for my ethernet cards.
<Neeled> maxsoft, you must mean OpenGL.
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: it runs mkinitramfs at install time if it fails the kernel is not bootable hence its not installed properly. how is he booted to it?
<maxsoft> Neeled: yes :)
<HymnToLife> cratel, lsmod
<d00d> Is there a way to gget a new motherboard and keep everything on the old one and get it on the otherone?
<marcell_> Neeled, i suggest you to start it by terminal, then copy the error message here
<cratel> HymnToLife: I tried lsmod but couldn't figure out for sure what modules directly relate to my ethernet cards.
<firepol> hi, i modified a partition and now at boot time i get some fsck errors. i think the UUID has been changed. usually i edit /etc/fstab manually but I'd like to understand how can I get the UUID of a partition?
<Neeled> marcell_, I've tried that, I haven't got an error message, though
<Neeled> marcell_, it just blinks like it was a normal running program.
<HymnToLife> cratel, pastebin it, I'l see i I can figure it out
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, no doubt, it's quite likely that mkinitramfs was around when the kernel was readied but no longer exists -- which is why i asked him to reinstall that package
<Neeled> marcell_, did you get this game from the repositories?
<Neeled> *above to max
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: if i had to guess he has something modified (maybe wrong version) when he built his kernel
<marcell_> Neeled, have you tried to delete your ~/Nautilus ?
<xichu> soryy for spanish chanell
<gnomefreak> xichu: #ubuntu-es
<xichu> gracias - than-you
<Neeled> marcell_, I'll try that now
<cratel> HymnToLife: I have 2 ethernet cards. His the printout of lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38905/
<marcell_> Neeled, ~/.Nautilus
<vinylgirl> hello, how can I replace the splash screen with the progress bar which appears when I boot ?
<firepol> i answered my question: /dev/disk/by-uuid
<gnomefreak> Neeled: ~/.nautilus
<un_operateur> !usplash | vinylgirl
<ubotu> vinylgirl: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gnomefreak> marcell_: its not a cap N its n
<froud> Anyone know of any issues installing egroupware on edgy server
<Ashton_1> Dang.
<Neeled> marcell_, gnomefreak, thanks, doing that now.
<gnomefreak> Ashton_Ke: please stop changing nicks
<curs0r> woohoo! milkdrop on ubuntu ftw
<Ashton_Ke> I was trying to get my regular nick back.
<Ashton_Ke> But it was taken.
<marcell_>  I tried to install a program by using its install script. It anwered: "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. Stop." qt3 is installed, the file does not exist. What to do?
<viller> I have windows on my master drive and ubuntu on my slave. Can I install grub on the master?
<marcell_> viller: yes
<marcell_> grub-install /dev/hdxx
<viller> marcell_: grub-install /dev/hdc1 ?
<marcell_> viller: yes, if it is your drive
<cratel> HymnToLife: any ideas on the drivers for my ethernet cards?
<fireflame> ? peng
<fireflame> ?peng
<fireflame> ? aol
<fireflame> !peng
<marcell_> viller: but before doing that, read instruktions somewhere
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fireflame> !aol
<juanchito2006> Hello, my usplash screen gets out of the frequency range, how do I solve it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fireflame> .[/p
<viller> marcell_:Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<fireflame> no peng aol?
<fireflame> no peng aol?
<fireflame> no peng aol?
<fireflame> AHHHH!
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> aol
<fisheye> dudes...still nothing on tomboy ... can anyone help?
<fisheye> it doesnt open
<Neeled> marcell_, gnomefreak, that didn't fix it.
<marcell_> Neeled : :(
<HymnToLife> cratel, the module "e100" seems to be a drifer for Intel NICs
<finalbeta> Anyone knows why files names like "Las" inside windows show up in Ubuntu with the "" replaced by 2 question marks. Must be some kind of encoding problem, but I really need to know how to solve it.
<marcell_> viller: then try it manually with command: grub
<finalbeta> *saved inside windows
<viller> marcell_ what do I type in that manually thingie?
<teclo> Hello, on 6.06 LTS, I just did modprobe zd1211, and I see no eth1 in iwconfig. But if I do the same thing on my desktop (Edgy) with the same USB WiFi adapter, I do see eth1 in iwconfig... what can I do ?
<viller> marcell_ I found a tutorial or something, I'll try, don't bother :)
<HymnToLife> teclo, thazt the module is in your Edgy kernel but not in Dapper
<HymnToLife> that*
<VonGuard> hello
<marcell_> viller: okay, fingers crossed ;)
<Ashton_Ke> teclo, try updating.
<teclo> HymnToLife: it's zd1211rw in Edgy and zd1211 in Dapper
<Neeled> finalbeta, I'm certain there should be a way to fix that.  Even if it's just the replace command
<cratel> HymnToLife: thanks. i just found also that lshw lists the drivers specifically.
<emil_> how i can update my beryl to 0.1.3 version
<Ashton_Ke> Teclo, if it works in edgy, they added support in edgy, but it wasn't there in dapper.
<Ashton_Ke> Update.
<VonGuard> so, i have laptop with edgy installed. when i bring up the network config panel, it does not show any wireless networks aside from my home network. It does this everywhere, even outside my home in a wireless rich environment
<teclo> Ashton_Ke: no, I will not upgrade 6.06 to 6.10
<Ashton_Ke> Okay.
<Ashton_Ke> *shrug*
<VonGuard> i can't sign onto any other networks
<VonGuard> it's been this way for a month
<VonGuard> any ideas?
<Ashton_Ke> Find the driver manually and compile it if you wish.
<viller> marcell_: invalid device requested :D
<marcell_> Neeled: only Nautilus is broken? So an other filemanager works?
<teclo> Ashton_Ke: a lot of stuff breaks in 6.10
<marcell_> viller: are you sure, you typed correctly?
<TheInfinity> hello ... so - also here the question - can someone help me getting a tv card to work?
<viller> setup (hd0)
<VonGuard> i am so desperate!
<VonGuard> and no one even has a clue what this problem is!
<VonGuard> anyone?
<Neeled> marcell_, I don't know what to try.  Let me look through the list.
<Ashton_Ke> Teclo, then find the driver (it's probably on source forge), install it manually.
<agent> VonGuard: you can try using the iw* command line utilities
<TheInfinity> its a Pinnacle PC-TV Sat Ci - and thats the problem *g*
<VonGuard> iw?
<linux_user400354> i have this installed from the ubuntu installer linux-image-2.6.15-27-386. my processor is an amd athlon xp 1800+. shouldn't i have this package instead? linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7
<marcell_> Neeled: gnome-commander is IMHO very good
<VonGuard> agent: what's iw*
<viller> marcell_ the tutorial tells me to type "find /boot/grub/stage1" so it wants grub already installed?
<HymnToLife> linux_user400354, yes you should but it won't make much difference
<TheInfinity> so anyone there who can help me? ;)
<marcell_> viller: is it a gentoo tutorial? :)
<agent> VonGuard: for example, use iwconfig to list all your wireless cards
<VonGuard> ok
<viller> marcell_ http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<VonGuard> doesn't seem to do much
<agent> VonGuard: then use iwlist card ap to list all ap's found in your area
<VonGuard> ok
<agent> VonGuard: where card = the name of entry you get from iwconfig
<agent> VonGuard: for example: iwlist eth0 ap
<VonGuard> yeah
<VonGuard> i did that
<Manny_> ewww Edgy has Anjuta 2.0.x which is ALPHA! :(
<agent> VonGuard: iwconfig should have your wireless card listed
<VonGuard> interface does not have list of peers/access-points
<VonGuard> that's the error i get for iwlist eth1 ap
<cratel> is there an equivalent to /etc/modules.conf for ubuntu?
<josh_> My Ubuntu randomly freezes and I'm not sure why!? it just all of a sudden freezes and i cant move mouse or type anything... not sure whats causing this please help
<blinx> I'm searching for an animated gif or swf file where 'Danger' is presented, anyone has a link or such a file?
<agent> VonGuard: is your eth1 the wireless card?
<VonGuard> yep
<VonGuard> config file get corrupted somewhere?
<marcell_> viller: I'm not sure what to do :(
<agent> VonGuard: right now, are you connected via wireless?
<VonGuard> yeah
<marcell_> I tried to install a program by using its install script. It anwered: "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. Stop." qt3 is installed, the file does not exist. What to do?
<linux_user400354> i meant should i have this one linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7?
<linux_user400354> HymnToLife: there is a linux-386, linux-686, linux-686-smp, but not a linux-k7. why not?
<linux_user400354> whats the correct way to change my kernel archeticture in ubuntu with all the kernel packages?
<agent> VonGuard: try: iwlist eth1 scan
<bubbles2002> totally newbie w/ a question
<Neeled> marcell_, sorry, it's taking longer than usual to set up, almost like dpkg is frozen
<Neeled> bubbles2002, go ahead :)
<VonGuard> no scan resultws
<VonGuard> eth1 no scan results
<agent> VonGuard: if you need help with a program it is good idea to use man pages like: man iwconfig
<marcell_> Neeled: you've tried gnome-commander?
<VonGuard> well, i see that
<josh_> My Ubuntu randomly freezes and I'm not sure why!? it just all of a sudden freezes and i cant move mouse or type anything... not sure whats causing this please help
<VonGuard> but iwlist isn't my issue
<HymnToLife> linux_user400354, why not ? ask that to the Ubuntu developpers :)
<VonGuard> these iw things aren't the problem
<Neeled> marcell_, trying now, dpkg is finally finished
<bubbles2002> im using a livecd version of ubuntu. and want to connect wirelessly...  Ihave a linksys WRT54G 14.2.2 and am having some problems
<agent> VonGuard: do the ap's or routers have essid broadcast? if not, then you cannot scan and search for them using normal methods
<marcell_> Neeled: okay :)
<VonGuard> it's the fact that i can't sign onto ANY wireless networks that aren't my own
<VonGuard> they do
<HymnToLife> I tell you, installing the k7 kernel won't make any noticeable difference
<marcell_> I tried to install a program by using its install script. It anwered: "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. Stop." qt3 is installed, the file does not exist. What to do?
<VonGuard> i've been in public wifi zones, and it still won't show anything but my home network in the network config drop down menu
<bubbles2002> its hard to figure it out - cuz when i try - and do what i read - I reboot off the live cd.. it doesnt work - then I have to reload and retry again.
<VonGuard> i am completely screwed in public
<Neeled> marcell_, the text is a little squished but it appears to run
<cathal> disabling composite with DRI instruction on ubuntuguide.org for ATI cards causes X to not start theirfore I get a black screen on bootup. Is their a solution for this?
<VonGuard> sorry, don't mean to be caustic
<VonGuard> but i am completely flumoxed here
<marcell_> Neeled: and does it work? So you can manage your files?
<Neeled> marcell_, as far as I can tell, yes.
<bubbles2002> and im also curious why its so tricky to get wireless to work in linux off of a live cd.
<agent> VonGuard: well, you do realize that it is very odd that your home network works while others do not, right?
<VonGuard> yep
<VonGuard> i do
<VonGuard> another reason i can't find a solution here
<VonGuard> i have checked the forums, and whined in here for a month
<VonGuard> and no one seems to have any idea what to do
<marcell_> Neeled: that's good :) Then the half of the problem is okay now... but the right click isn't ok :S
<agent> VonGuard: how did you setup your home network?
<agent> VonGuard: i mean, how did you setup your computer to use your home network
<josh_> I'm tryin to install a Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A and a Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 ... any ideas how to get them installed?
<VonGuard> oh
<VonGuard> network control panel
<VonGuard> long time ago
<VonGuard> used to work fine
<marcell_> I tried to install a program by using its install script. It anwered: "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. Stop." qt3 is installed, the file does not exist. What to do?
<agent> josh_: plug them in :)
<VonGuard> under dapper, and under edgy for about a month
<VonGuard> i didn't really change anything
<VonGuard> though i did updates
<marcell_> josh_ : try dmesg
<Neeled> bubbles2002, sometimes wireless cards have a problem, what guide are you reading?
<LaserLine> anyone know how to play a sound file from the command line?
<agent> LaserLine: depends on what type of sound file
<alex-weej> !hwdb
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<aramadiloINmyPAN> whats better for eyecandy E16 or flux?
<aramadiloINmyPAN> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bubbles2002> neeled - i have tried a few - hard to find anything for my specific adapter for some reason... but anything I have found in the forums doesnt seem to work. as i said the stinky problem is - i read/print out - then reboot off the cd - if it doesnt work - i have to reload windows to look for more info.
<josh_> agent: i have plugged them in... doesnt work
<agent> VonGuard: e16
<VonGuard> e16?
<agent> josh_: using microsoft products on linux is, well, not good ;)
<agent> VonGuard: e16 is a version of englightenment (a window manager)
<bubbles2002> plus - wondering if - i ever do get it to work - if there is a way to save it on the live cd so that it works everytime i load the live cd.
<josh_> others have gotten them to work
<agent> VonGuard: e17 is the newer version, but "unstable"
<josh_> i searched google of course
<VonGuard> ...
<VonGuard> i think yer talking to someone else
<Neeled> bubbles2002, oh, so if you do get it working, since you're running off the livecd - everything is gone when you reboot.
<VonGuard> i'm not using enlightenment
<josh_> marcell_: dmesg sees them how do i get them to work?
<LaserLine> agent: how to play a wav file from command line?
<aramadiloINmyPAN> josh_, microsoft products make my hard drive seek help from a domestic abuse shelter
<VonGuard> standard old edgy
<VonGuard> no bells and whistles
<juanchito2006> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<agent> VonGuard: you asked what e16 was
<bubbles2002> ok no problem w that.. just want it to work
<VonGuard> oh
<aramadiloINmyPAN> agent, it was me that asked aboute the e16/flux
<VonGuard> sorry, jjust being a pain
<agent> oh
<agent> haha
<marcell_> josh_ : try to do sthg with the ID of the hardware, sthg like this: apt-cache search ms-keybrd10210
<Neeled> marcell_, any idea on the next step?
* MarianoGuerra releases emesene 1.0 RC1 (emesene-msn.blogspot.com) enjoy!
<aramadiloINmyPAN> agent, is E hard to set up?
<MarianoGuerra> :P
<agent> <VonGuard> e16?
<VonGuard> heh, nm agent
<Neeled> bubbles2002, let me see if I can find something on it.
<bubbles2002> :)
<Nontitle> e17 looks like its going to be pretty cool
<agent> aramadiloINmyPAN: have not used it for a long time so i do not know... probably not.... there is even a ubuntu enlightenment meta package somewhere - they have their own website - search for it
<marcell_> Neeled: there is somewhere a config-editor for nautilus... maybe it'll be useful?
<prurigro> anyone know why my shares-admin settings aren't sticking ?? when I click delete and start it up again the old shares are still there...
<tim167> how can I automate saving scans to both .jpg and .pgm in Gimp?
<psychiccyberfrea> I've got a problem...
<agent> VonGuard: about your wireless network: you are using it right now, but the scan shows that it does not exist?
<marcell_> I tried to install a program by using its install script. It anwered: "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt-3.3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'. Stop." qt3 is installed, the file does not exist. What to do?
<Neeled> marcell_, you mean gtweakui?
<VonGuard> yep
<VonGuard> the scan showed no networks
<bubbles2002> and also - very curious - why linux and wireless networking is so tricky.. it seems a lot of peolpe have these problems.
<VonGuard> bubbles2002, it's tough because no companies offer their drivers as open source
<agent> aramadiloINmyPAN: i would also look into beryl
<psychiccyberfrea> when I put in the live CD to install, It goes through the regular boot process and then I get some console saying "could not access tty; job controll turned off"
<bubbles2002> ah.. ok understandable.. let me know if u can find any info on my adapter.
<marcell_> Neeled : maybe it is...
<Neeled> bubbles2002, mostly because wireless is relatively new and all drivers are closed-source (AFAIK), so we've got to make our own.
<agent> marcell_: read the README it will tell you how to install it... you probably need to ./configure;make;make install
<bubbles2002> im very anxious to learn - and slowly switch to a linux enviroment - but want to get my betatesting done in the livecd format.
<aramadiloINmyPAN> agent, i tryed beryl and i messed up the config files somehow and x wouldent restart
<tim167> bubbles2002: honestly i gave up on wireless + ubuntu
<marcell_> agent : The readme tells me to use the ./install script, itt will make everything
<agent> VonGuard: when you answer someone, please make sure to say who you are answering like this: agent: blah blah
<agent> VonGuard: otherwise people will not miss what you wrote
<marcell_> agent : but I know that the first command in the install script is MAKE
<agent> VonGuard: err... i meant to say "people will miss..."
<bubbles2002> tim167 - sux. cuz I dont have an easy way to wire it
<Neeled> bubbles2002, and anyone else correct me, but it may be easier to do betatesting in a virtual computer setting instead, so everything's persistent and contained.
<tim167> bubbles2002: what device you have ? (mine is (was) Dlink g. something usb adapter )
<bubbles2002> linksys wrt54g
<VonGuard> agent, sorry, will do
<VonGuard> agent: so, my my wireless scan showed no networks at all
<agent> aramadiloINmyPAN: heh - you probably tried too hard.... unless your card is not supported, just use aiglx and you do not have to edit any config files - worked for me on an old ati 16mb ram card in seconds (just apt-get install beryl)
<VonGuard> agent, despite tyhe fact that i am on one right now
<Neeled> bubbles2002, that's a common card, there should be some sort of solution for that.  But about the virtual computer: something like vmware server - just put linux on it and you can run from there without having to worry about losing everything
<tim167> bubbles2002: linksys should work,I saw people use it on linux (but mandrive based)
<bubbles2002> brb. one sec
<pucko-> what do you need to make the hibernate function work in kde? (it did work in suse linux before)
<marcell_> agent : any ideas then?
<agent> VonGuard: what network card do you have?
<VonGuard> agent: intel
<agent> marcell_: are you sure you have all BUILD dependencies met?
<Neeled> bubbles2002, what's the actual wireless card that you're using to connect to the router?  wrt54g is the wireless router
<bubbles2002> ahh...
<agent> marcell_: it may be that you need qt4-dev not just qt4
<LinTux> I have found about 250 files in my wastebin that have invalid filenames and it will not allow me to delete them, any way around this
<josh_> got the keyboard to work... mouse still doesnt
<Muppet-Boy> heya how do i find the grub gui?? is it installed by default?
<marcell_> agent: it asked me for qt3-packages...
<bubbles2002> lemme find out one sec.
<pucko-> anyone know if ubuntu's grub supports gfxboot or do I need to patch it to make it work?
<viller> can I install grub on a harddrive that has only windows on it
<agent> marcell_: well, if you are building from source then you probably need dev packages
<bubbles2002> is linksys wireless-G PCI adapater make sensse? or is there a specific model #?
<agent> VonGuard: what chipset? have you looked it up via lspci?
<gaten> problem w/ nvidia: if i restart gdm from console, the splash screen starts up but it stalls there. no errors appear in the Xorg logs, it just seems to stall. i've tried uninstall/reinstall a bunch of times. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt fix it either. any ideas?
* d00d is away: away
<marcell_> agent : yes, but for qt3 or qt4?  the error message contains qt3...
<Neeled> marcell_, it looks like the problem is that it's not showint the desktop at all
<gaten> viller: you can safely partition your drive to have both OSes on it
<cratel> how can I force the assignments (e.g. eth0, eth1) that my ethernet cards get?
<viller> I allready have everything partitioned I just need to install grub
<VonGuard> agent:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<agent> marcell_: well i doubt it needs both... im not sure as i don't know anything about the program you are trying to compile
<gaten> viller: the ubunutu installer will walk you through it
<agent> VonGuard: this is on a laptop?
<VonGuard> agent: yes
<bubbles2002> and if not - how do i get teh model # w/o opening the ocmputer?
<VonGuard> agent: onboard
<agent> VonGuard: what laptop?
<viller> gaten I already have ubuntu installed I only need to install grub with grub-install or something
<VonGuard> agent: asus model
<marcell_> agent : It's a special program. Microsim. It simulates PIC-s
<VonGuard> agent: z3300
<VonGuard> agent: not sure it's a hardware issue. it used to work perfectly
<LinTux>  I have 250 files in my wastebin with invalid filenames, i need to delete them, any ideas?
<agent> VonGuard: yes, probably not a hardware issue - either a module issue or a configuration issue
<gaten> viller: oh ok. so grub isnt installed at all?
<VonGuard> agent: i'm thinking config issue
<agent> VonGuard: :)
<VonGuard> agent: i don't have any odd kernel mods
<gaten> ?
<VonGuard> agent: i'm just not sure which configs to diddle
<viller> gaten> yes cause windows wrote MBR over with its crap
<agent> VonGuard: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<gaten> viller: ahh yes. wonderful cooperative windows.
<fisheye> is there any irc client for ubuntu with "dccserver"
<modulus> hi, a friend of mine lost his sound on an update. can you tell me a checklist of stuff he could do to pinpoint the problem?
<modulus> he's already tried the mixer.
<bubbles2002> if i had to guesss  WMP54G
<agent> VonGuard: and while you are at it, pastebin iwconfig output
<VonGuard> ok, where's pastebin again?
<FANTOM_Robert> halo ?!
<tim167> modulus: downgrade again to previous kernel, I had this prob too
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<factboy818181> hello.... my wireless mouse isn't working, does anyone have any idea?  o_O
<gaten> viller: hold on, im finding it for u
<LinTux>  I have 250 files in my wastebin with invalid filenames, i need to delete them, any ideas?
<agent> viller: solution is simple, delete windows and shred the cds ;)
<FANTOM_Robert> same pleby
<VonGuard> agent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38906/
<forngren> how do I restart openssh-server?
<FANTOM_Robert> jest jakis polak ?
<hope13> hey i had an ubuntu bug >,>
<VonGuard> agent: thanks for all the help
<agent> LinTux: you mean in trash?
<hope13> i fixed it tho
<ubuntuuser> i installed wine but i can't run .exe, it doesn't even show up when you right click the file
<btrento> does anyone know of an up to date how to for xgl and compiz
<bubbles2002> let me ask this.
<modulus> how would one downgrade the kernel?
<s1zzl3r> hey hello. how can I ged kmod-fglrx for Edgy?
<gaten> viller: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/79071-system-re-instalation-grub-
<bubbles2002> is there no way to put the wireless info on the LIVE CD so that it works everytime?
<ubuntuuser> i can go to winecfg and it will work
<IdleOne> what package contain Tcl?
<agent> LinTux: tell me where you have those bad filename files located and i will tell you how to delete them
<hope13> mm i should dl ssh lol
<LinTux> agent, Yes they seem to have code for names, god know where they came from
<s1zzl3r> hey hello. how can I ged kmod-fglrx for Edgy?
<hope13> those name are cute
<prurigro> does anyone know where shares-admin puts the shared folder settings?? I cant get rid of shares with the gui util
<hope13> they should name clubby seal
<agent> LinTux: pastebin the output of: ls ~/.Trash/
<aoirthoir> aha!
<aoirthoir> I caught you!
<tim167> modulus: open synaptic, do search for kernel 2.6* or something, then you have to do 'force version' to reinstall the older one
<agent> VonGuard: where did you paste your interfaces config file output?
<modulus> so this is the only way to reoover sound? the new kernel has broken sound support or something?
<modulus> *recover
<VonGuard> agent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38906/
<madd_matt> :( I'm trying to convince a computer i've got here to boot my kubuntu edgy install DVD -- It doesn't want to.  I can boot damn small linux from the adjacent CDrom drive fine, but it doesn't want to boot the DVD.
<agent> VonGuard: there is no output of interfaces config file there
<tim167> modulus: that was the only plausible conclusion to me after 2 days of trying to get it to work
<aleka> I want to save this command as an alias "xcomp" so when I type xcomp it will run the command <xcompmgr nohup -cC -t-8 -l-8 -r8 -o0.85
<aleka> > how do I make this alias and where do I save it??
<psychiccyberfrea> when I put in the live CD to install, It goes through the regular boot process and then I get some console saying "could not access tty; job controll turned off"
<agent> VonGuard: that is the output of lspci :)
<gaten> madd_matt: u need to set your bios to boot the DVD
<VonGuard> agent: that's what i get for iwconfig
<modulus> tim167: what is the latest kernel for which sound works?
<tim167> modulus: but if you get alsa running on new kernel please let me know! :-P
<VonGuard> agent: lspci comes out differnt. much different
<linux_user400354> bubbles2002: save your config to a usb drive and load it on the live cd
<agent> VonGuard: yes, but i also asked you to paste the output of /etc/network/interfaces
<emil_> how to upgrade my beryl 0.1.1 to 0.1.3 version
<agent> VonGuard: that is the config file that has your network settings
<n2diy> aleka: take a look at ~/.bashrc
<Neeled> bubbles2002 has left, linux_user400354 :(
<VonGuard> ah, ok agent
<haxality> is it possible to make my gnome panels completely autohide, instead of leaving an edge visible?
<madd_matt> gaten, My BIOS is set.  I've also tried smart boot manager, but it won't boot the DVD either.  Do boot floppies exist for (k)ubuntu?
<aramadiloINmyPAN> whars the command for uninstalling wit apt-get?
<agent> VonGuard: just pastebin the output of: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<emil_> how to upgrade my beryl 0.1.1 to 0.1.3 version  help please
<haxality> aramadiloINmyPAN: 'apt-get remove packagename'
<gaten> madd_matt: I don't know, but they should.
<racarr_> emil_ 0.1.4 came out about 5 minutes ago
<LinTux> agent has it pastebined it
<emil_> wow
<agent> emil_: update your sources.conf and it will tell you to upgrade by itself or use apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<emil_> how can i get it
<racarr_> emil_: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<PriceChild> emil_, are you on dapper?
<PriceChild> emil_, because we don't package beryl for dapper anymore
<aleka> n2diy: I don't have that directory under ~
<LinTux> 1st December 2006  Linux Backups        My Music
<LinTux> BACKUP 17-10-2006  Macromedia Studio 8  My Notebook
<VonGuard> agent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38911/
<emil_> no gnome
<PriceChild> emil_, which version of ubuntu?
<agent> LinTux: i do not understand what you mean by: <LinTux> agent has it pastebined it
<s1zzl3r> can someone please give me a link to a tutor. on howto get fglrx on EdgY?
<dreamer> how do I log into phpmyadmin?
<agent> !pastebin > LinTux
<emil_> 0.1.1
<PriceChild> emil_, 6.06 or 6.10?
<Nap_> hi
<PriceChild> emil_, no of ubuntu, not dapper
<btrento> does anyone know of an up to date how to for xgl and compiz
<emil_> 6.10
<n2diy> alex-weej: ` represents your home directory.
<PriceChild> emil_, sure?
<emil_> yes
<daniel77> ola
<alex-weej> n2diy: ?
<daniel77> hi
<haxality> actually, alex-weej, ~ represents your home dir
<s1zzl3r> can someone please give me a link to a tutor. on howto get fglrx on 6.10????
<daniel77> i'm chilean jejej
<factboy818181> anyone gotten a wireless mouse working in ubuntu?
<tim167> modulo: just my experience here: 2.6.17-10.33(edgy)=SOUND_WORKS, "2.6.17.1-10.34(edgy-security)=SOUND_BROKEN
<PriceChild> emil_, then add "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main" to your sources list.
<VonGuard> agent: i pasted the cat to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38911/
<cryptom> Hi all, I'm using ubuntu-server and updated yesterday from dapper to edgy, since then (fstab was changed), I get the error: findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=a449b71c-01ae-40d3-adb5-aa5c0e38c0a6'
<daniel77> i have a little problem with my soundcard :(
<agent> VonGuard: reading it now
<aleka> alex-weej: that was supposed to be for me
<PriceChild> emil_, remove all lines
<n2diy> alex-weej: /home/????/.bashrc
<PriceChild> emil_, related to beryl
<VonGuard> agent: cool thanks
<LinTux> I am Pasting it in Pastebin AGENT
<s1zzl3r> can someone please give me a link to a tutor. on howto get fglrx on 6.10????
<modulus> tim167: danke schoen.
<cryptom> findfs with the swap partition uuid works, but not the /-partition
<s1zzl3r> ok forget it no answer as always! :S
<aleka> n2diy: yes I don have .bashrc there
<emil_> ok
<tim167> modulus: look for "linux-image-2.6*" in synaptic
<daniel77> all were good, but i tryed to install beryl and then in the process, the sound doesn't works anymore :(
<hope13> what's ssh name in synaptic?
<daniel77> me?
<aleka> n2diy: cd ~/.bashrc
<aleka> bash: cd: /home/name/.bashrc: Not a directory
<n2diy> aleka: do you have "view hidden files" enabled?
<tim167> modulus= y/w, good luck!
<LaserLine> How do I play a wav file from the command line?
<aleka> n2diy:  I am doing an ls -a in terminal and don't see it
<gaten> aleka: .bashrc is a file, not a directory
<omfg_pwn> got a question?
<daniel77> who can send mi your xorf.conf file ???
<n2diy> aleka: and you are in your home directory?
<agent> VonGuard: ok, first of all: 1) never paste your passwords :) 2) that key is WAY to simple and very easily cracked
<VonGuard> agent: yeah i know
<daniel77> plz :D
<aleka> OK.. I was trying to cd into it as if it was a directory.. do I edit that file to make aliases??
<VonGuard> agent: only place i use the password, and it's a localization thing. the admin password is different
<VonGuard> agent: the password can be changed
<daniel77> plz who can help me, it's simple (i guess)
<VonGuard> agent: but my freakin wireless problem can't be
<jengc0il> hi ppl
<gaten> aleka: yes. edit the file
* jengc0il need help
<jengc0il> how 2 upgrade from dapper to edgy
<daniel77> where can i configure my soundcard???
<aleka> gaten:  what format do I use to put an alias then.. say I have an alias name xx and command yyy
<php-freak> any one very good with hardware?
<n2diy> aleka: there are already alias in the that file, follow there format.
<LinTux> are their any problems with going over to the 64 Bit version of Ubuntu
<Borra> Hello
<agent> VonGuard: very strange i have to say... it all looks good
<n00bzer> can someone help me understand dmraid?  i have an asus mobo (k8v se deluxe) with an onboard raid controller (fastrack 378), how do i  install ubuntu onto the raid 0 array that is already setup on the controller level, do i need dmraid?
<LaserLine> LinTux: you might want to check launchpad.net for any bugs with the 64 bit version
<daniel77> PLEASE SOMEONE SEND MY HER /etc/X11/xorg.conf FILE!!!
<LinTux> LaserLine: Cheers
<VonGuard> agent: yeah, i am so annoyed and frustrated. i can't figure this out at all
<agent> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Borra> I know this is not the right channel but if anyone here who lives in New york who knows some good phone/pda stores please message me
<agent> !caps > daniel77
<n00bzer> anyone?
<daniel77> sorri
<s1zzl3r> wow so cool channel with 917 users and not any of them give me answer :D cool
<gaten> alias la='ls -a'
<n00bzer> can someone help me understand dmraid?  i have an asus mobo (k8v se deluxe) with an onboard raid controller (fastrack 378), how do i  install ubuntu onto the raid 0 array that is already setup on the controller level, do i need dmraid?
<gaten> understand?
<bruenig> !attitude | s1zzl3r
<ubotu> s1zzl3r: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n00bzer> do i need dmraid?
<sutab1> Anyone here know where to find the list of Drivers for Xorg?
<n2diy> daniel177 my xorg.conf wouldn't do you any good, xorg.conf is hardware specific.
<agent> VonGuard: i would be annoyed too
<daniel77> ok
<daniel77> i have a problem :S
<daniel77> my soundcard doesn't work anymore
<aramadiloINmyPAN> agent, do you have an apt-get for beryl?i tried sudo apt-get install beryl but no luck
<linux_user400354> daniel77: google "inurl:xorg.conf"
<gaten> aleka: alias command="real command"
<agent> VonGuard: you know, i just noticed that someone decided to turn on an open ap somewhere around here while we were conversing
<aleka> gaten: I did   alias xcomp='xcompmgr nohup -cC -t-8 -l-8 -r8 -o0.85' now I am typing in terminal xcomp and I get command not found...
<daniel77> I think is becouse installing nvidia drivers
<s1zzl3r> :d byebye not so fast for a simple little problem
<agent> aramadiloINmyPAN: you need to have the correct sources
<VonGuard> agent: hah!
<aleka> do I need to restart the terminal to re-read the bashrc file
<aramadiloINmyPAN> daniel77, has it worked before
<agent> aramadiloINmyPAN: its not in ubuntu by default
<gaten> aleka: just run the .bashrc
<n00bzer> is dmraid only for software raid?
<LinTux> I am told that FLASH does not work in Ubuntu 64 Bit, is this true
<agent> !beryl | aramadiloINmyPAN
<ubotu> aramadiloINmyPAN: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<gaten> aleka: ./.basrc
<n2diy> aleka: log out, and then back in again, and your command should work.
<aramadiloINmyPAN> ah ok ill get them
<bruenig> LinTux, there is no flash 64 bit. There are ways by getting the 32 bit firefox and adding the 32 bit plugin to that to make it work
<daniel77> armadilo, yes it has
<agent> aramadiloINmyPAN: <PriceChild> emil_, then add "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main" to your sources list.
<bruenig> LinTux, forum has some scripts that will do all of that
<daniel77> it has worked before
<ice-t> hi
<aleka> gaten: , the file is not even excutable/.//
<linux_user400354> fiber optics coming to my road in april :D
<agent> VonGuard: what program do you use to see if an ap or router is available?
<daniel77> i think is becouse i have installed nvidia drivers with automatix?
<linux_user400354> 8 mb /s downloading speed for me
<LinTux> Anybody using x64 now, Thanks bruenig
<VonGuard> network config
<bruenig> !automatix | dan2
<ubotu> dan2: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<VonGuard> or
<aleka> ok.. will logout ..<>
<VonGuard> agent: wavemon
<gaten> aleka: chmod +x .bashrc
<VonGuard> agent: or the network config panel
<daniel77> someone told me it will works well and easier that doing by muyself
<bruenig> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PriceChild> ^ daniel77
<n2diy> gaten, the file isn't supposed to be executable, the system reads from it.
<daniel77> tell me
<dan2> bruenig: wtf?
<bruenig> dan2, tab completion failed me
<agent> VonGuard: what is wavmon?
<gaten> n2diy: true, but its easier than logging out. run it, then chmod -x. but point taken
<daniel77> yes ubotu, you're right
<daniel77> but, how can i reapir my problem :(
<aleka> thanks a bunch n2diy and gaten :)
<VonGuard> agent: it's in synaptic. it's a wireless network detector
<n2diy> aleka: nada
<gaten> aleka: you're welcome
<VonGuard> agent: but mostly, i open the network config panel and choose from the drop down menu
<agent> ahh... it just may be that the wavmon program does not work for your network card
<daniel77> :S
<VonGuard> agent: but neither of these show me anything at all, anymore, except the config panel shows my home network. but even wavmon doesn't see that
<aleka> whois bruenig
<bruenig> hmmmm
<VonGuard> agent: perhaps, but i rarely use it
<bruenig> you with your dirty commands
<daniel77> :(
<jengc0il> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aleka> lol.. was trying to see your idle time and see if you were online coz I wanted to ask a Q
<gaten> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daniel77> i think that automatix erase part of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<agent> VonGuard: well, when you are in the public, the the networks open? do you need any essid or password to access them?
<daniel77> i think so because in the input seccion, there are no soundcard :S
<bruenig> daniel77, as ubotu said, automatix problems are hard to track
<bruenig> daniel77, therefore support is not generally provided, that is not to say someone wont step up to the plate but I stopped messing with automatix people a long time ago
<aramadiloINmyPAN> where my sources file?
<bruenig> aramadiloINmyPAN, /etc/apt/sources.list
<VonGuard> agent: no
<aleka> bruenig: yesterday you gave me this site to download realplayer from < http://mirror.xmu.edu.cn/archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb> does this package not come with the firefox plugin like the one that used to be in the repos?
<linux_user400354> i hate slow net to download
<agent> VonGuard: no to which question?
<VonGuard> agent: open networks abound in some of my normal hang outs, and i can see not a one in the network config drop-down menu
<[^Twen^] > do I have to set any options to get access to my ubuntu machine using PUTTY?
<bruenig> aleka, that looks like the one from the repos
<VonGuard> agent: this is not a network problem, it's absolutely an issue with my side
<PriceChild> [^Twen^] , you shouldn't have to :)
<aleka> bruenig: I am still having trouble listening to real audio.. on the bbc website in FF
<bruenig> aleka, I never went with real player, closed source a pain to install and doesn't offer any functionality that can be achieved otherwise
<LordUltimaDavid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<agent> VonGuard: well, it may be that your scanning ability no longer works correctly for whatever reason, but maybe you can still connect to them... how do you try to connect when in public?
<bruenig> aleka, mozilla-mplayer
<agent> PriceChild: not true, sshd is not installed by default
<bruenig> aleka, give me a link to the page, I'll see if mozilla-mplayer works
<aleka> well mplayer had a plugin in FF that said it would play .ram and .rm formats, but i just freezes
<PriceChild> agent, oh yeah sorry :)
<VonGuard> agent: i open the network connection menu from my gnome toolbar. then i hit config and select a network from the drop down menu
<PriceChild> [^Twen^] , listen to what agent said just
<aleka> bruenig: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/worldservice/meta/tx/live_news?size=au&bgc=003399&lang=en-ws&nbram=1&nbwm=1
<jengc0il> ping
<josh_> please help me!
<agent> [^Twen^] : for obvious security reasons, sshd is not installed by default... install package openssh-server
<daniel77> i have other problem :D
<bruenig> aleka, it plays in mozilla-mplayer
<daniel77> with Ksubtitle, it doesn't work with (tildes)
<daniel77> the symbols like ' but over a character
<daniel77> 
<aleka> will recheck if I have the correct plugins....
<daniel77> that are used in spanish
<bruenig> aleka, you need to have this file, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-rm.so
<bruenig> aleka, and I had to wait a little while for it to load and it looked as if it wasn't working but then it fired up
<Turgon> Hello. Is there a way to export the fonts ubuntu comes with to a windows-compatible format? Thanks for your time and merry Christmas :)
<agent> VonGuard: you mean that you select "network name (essid)" from the dropdown box?
<VonGuard> agent: yes
<daniel77> i had to go... merry chrismas :)
<agent> VonGuard: you should note that i also do not even see my own essid in that dropdown list... i have to manually enter it
<VonGuard> agent: oh. well, i should still see networks in wavmon or wireshark
<VonGuard> agent: and it used to show all the available networks in there
<VonGuard> agent: just suddenly stopped a month or two ago
<agent> VonGuard: well, if you are connected to your home network, all you should have to do is make sure to enter all needed info for those open networks and it should connect.... my guess is that you are not entering everything needed because you expect it to be listed automatically in that program
<josh_> please help! Ubuntu is randomly freezing on me!
<VonGuard> agent: perhaps. thanks for the advice. but i still don't understand why my machine suddenly stopped being able to see external networks
<agent> VonGuard: using system -> administration -> netowrking: create a "home" location with your current settings...
<VonGuard> agent: ok
<josh_> Can anyone help me!? I'm not sure what's causing it to freeze but desperately need to fix it
<nalioth> josh_: there could be MANY things that cause that
<n00bzer> im totally lost with this raid thing, im following http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto, and it says that gparted will see my raid array when i activate it in dmraid, but it doesnt, any ideas?
<nalioth> josh_: bad power supply, bad ram, bad motherboard, and the list goes on and on
<bubbles2002> ok - i am back.. looking to try and connect my WRT54G w/ the LIVECD.  it recognizes it when I load up - but when I put in my encryption key - it still doesnt connect. any thoughts?
<josh_> i realize that but is there anyway i can tell what it is?i
<CrazytalesAway> Quick question - Edubuntu is closer to Ubuntu than Kubuntu, right?
<josh_> i'm running a brand new computer!
<agent> VonGuard: then, when you are in public, uncheck your netowrk card -> click on your netowrk card -> properties and change all that stuff - for example, if you do not need an essid, erase it, if you do not need a password, erase it, then ok and check that netowrk card again
<agent> VonGuard: that should work
<josh_> and windows runs perfectly
<CrazytalesAway> Than Kubuntu is to Ubuntu rather
<nalioth> josh_: well, i suggest you get a linux liveCD and run memtest on your memory for a day or so
<agent> VonGuard: if not, you probably need a valid essid so try to find that out
<VonGuard> agent: thanks! i will try that
<gaten> bubbles: are you using the correct authentication method (ie WAP instead of WEP)
<josh_> for a day?
<linux_user400354> has my slow net disconnected my computer?
<linux_user400354> i have the same net speed as cavemen
<gaten> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agent> VonGuard: when you get back home, just select "home" from your location and apply it, that will reset your settings to the ones you need to connect to your house
<bubbles2002> gaten - how would I know?
<juanchito2006> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nalioth> josh_: it takes quite a few hours to test postitively
<VonGuard> agent: thanks, i'll try that
<pjman> Can anyone help me get German characters in the Character Map (Applications > Accessories > Character Map)?
<josh_> ok thanks ill do that
<VonGuard> agent: not sure how to make new locations.... but i can figure it out, i'm sure
<agent> VonGuard: i had a similar "problem" - work router/ap did not show up so i had to do some "hacking" to find it and enter all info manually
<CrazytalesAway> pjman - I just use US international w/deadkeys kbd layout
<agent> VonGuard: i have a "home" and "work" location set so i dont have to keep chaning all settings back and forth
<CrazytalesAway> System->Preferences->Keyboard
<gaten> bubbles: point your web browser to 192.168.1.1 on the computer the router is connected to and see what kind of security it has set up
<jawee> join #tancmo
<jawee> err
<agent> VonGuard: to make a new location, just click the "save" icon
<VonGuard> agent: i spend a lot of time at conferences and stuff, so it's a pain to do this everytime. wish it just worked like it used to in Dapper
<gaten> anyone know how to apt-get a links version that has SSL enabled?
<VonGuard> agent: got it, thanks
<agent> VonGuard: it will save your current settings under a new name... that is all it does
<bubbles2002> gaten - under security it says firewall enabled.
<agent> VonGuard: well, just remember: if those public networks use the same tech that your home network, then you will be able to connect to them, you just need to know the information such as essid, password, etc. (if needed) just like for your home netowrk
<daniel77> how can i now if i'm ussing dapper or edgy
<gaten> bubbles: look under wireless security
<gaten> daniel: cat /etc/issue
<VonGuard> agent: ok
<pjman> CrazytalesAway - What is deadkeys?
<bruenig> !version | daniel77
<ubotu> daniel77: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<oem> I installed ubuntu using the alternate version and now Im stuck as user "OEM", how do I change that? It told me a way to do that but I didnt write it down...
<jlintz> alternate version?
<daniel77> dapper ;)
<bubbles2002> it says wep
<oem> yeah alternate, thers server, desktop, and alternate
<bruenig> jlintz, the alternate text-bases install
<bubbles2002> if i switch to wap - will that screw up anything??
<jlintz> ah
<kynes> what's that "wireless security" thing?
<gaten> bubbles: it will be more secure, but you'll have to set up any computers that connect to it all over
<kynes> is that a new panel or something?
<bubbles2002> in what sense?
<gaten> bubbles: and you should use WPA2 w/ TKIP
<agent> oem: if you are in gnome: system -> administration -> users and groups
<kynes> I'm connec to WPA network by editing "/etc/network/interfaces"
<bubbles2002> i dont know what that means. :(
<agent> oem: you will have to option to rename
<gaten> bubbles: umm, then just leave it as is until you do some googling
<bubbles2002> will do- thanks.
<oem> oh it says "OEM Configuration (temporary user)
<agent> oem: however, make sure you also move your home dir to your new name *and* enter your new home dir location under "advanced: home direcotry" - also you probably will want to rename your group frome oem to your new username
<n00bzer> raid array in dmraid is not recognized by gparted, is there something i need to do before gparted will see the raid array?
<juanchito2006> Hello, I can't see the splash screen
<VerdRouseau> Can anyone help me to connect to my printer on a network
<agent> oem: okay, that will work too... never did oem install
<VerdRouseau> I go to adminstation then printing and I imagine its a windows printer
<MohamadABakerman> hello
<n00bzer> can any1 please help me?
<eztk> i hate xmodmap
<MohamadABakerman> how i can re-install my ubuntu
<VerdRouseau> so I went to Windows Printer under network printers
<eztk> use it once, and it screws ur keyboard mappings up
<VerdRouseau> but not sure what to put for the host and printer naem
<oem> Alright, I did it, thanks
<eztk>  << thats not even the usual quote symbol
<Amon_Re> Hey fellas ;)
<juanchito2006> Need help with my monitor
<eztk> '<< wrong apostophe
<eztk> hmph
<Amon_Re> Anyone inhere that has a setup with lvm? Think i found a bug....
<oem> Since Im using a wireless conenction, is there an option somewhere to see available Access Points and there signal strength? I hate having to type iwconfig wlan0 scan
<gaten> Verd: host is the IP address of the computer that the print is connected to. and name is the share name of that printer
<VerdRouseau> yes but my printer is not connected to a comp its directly ethernet wired to the router
<aramadiloINmyPAN> oem, did you just install ubuntu?
<Amon_Re> oem: Network-manager will show you a list of found wlans
<oem> yes
<oem> wherse network-manager?
<xj24> how can i print a pdf scaled to x%?
<aramadiloINmyPAN> oem, is there a reason you installed in oem mode?
<oem> text mode didnt work
<gaten> Verd: ok, then put the IP and the name of the printer
<aramadiloINmyPAN> ok theres a last step to oem mode installs this dosent have anything to do with your wireless but
<aramadiloINmyPAN> oem, sudo oem-config-prepare
<aramadiloINmyPAN> i think,it just sets up your user name, groups,etc
<bijan> hey gys, do you know any link which would help me to setting up my send mail in ubuntu, I installed it through synaptic..
<oem> is there an easier way to get to terminal? Like a hot key?
<lovloss> I honestly dont know where to go or who to ask, but i really need to figure out how to animate in 2d >.< Ktoon crashes every time i start it up - like every kde based program.
<Amon_Re> It seems that if you use lvm for /home that firefox can't log into ubuntuforums.com, must be some permissions/fs weirdness i guess
<VerdRouseau> gaten- I know the IP for the printer is 192.168.1.108 but how do I find the name?
<Amon_Re> oem: <alt><F1>
<aramadiloINmyPAN> oem, applications=>accsessorys=>termainal
<enyc> Amon_Re: might need ctrl+alt+f1
<enyc> oem: might need ctrl+alt+f1
<Amon_Re> err, <ctrl><alt><f1>
<`rich> VerdRouseau, if it has a DNS name, host 192.168.1.108
<Amon_Re> enyc: yea i know, forgot control
<lufis> Can someone help me with symbolic linking? Every time I do it the link ends up being broken.
<Lynoure> lufis: how do you do it?
<VerdRouseau> rich- So your saying that the ip is the name, but what would be the host than?
<`rich> no no
<bijan>  hey gys, do you know any link which would help me to setting up my send mail in ubuntu, I installed it through synaptic.
<`rich> type it into the console
<enyc> lufis: using ln ?
<deebus> can anyone help me understand the /rc* directories?
<`rich> host 192.168.1.108
<`rich> it's a command
<enyc> lufis: "ln -s <target> <link>" ?
<VerdRouseau> ooo
<aramadiloINmyPAN> agent, i added the sources fromhttp://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL&printable=yes
<Amon_Re> bijan: just start evolution & follow the wizard
<linux_user400354> how can i uninstall vmware server?
<aramadiloINmyPAN> agent, and still no luck
<gaten> Verd: do you have a computer that can connect to it already?
<enyc> linux_user400354: how did you install vmware server in the first place?
<deebus> linux_user:  there should be an uninstall script
<aramadiloINmyPAN> how do i uninstall cups?
<VerdRouseau> host 192.168.1.108
<VerdRouseau> Host 108.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<timothy> would ubuntu run on a (pII 400mhz 128megs of ram)?
<deebus> anyone able to help me out with the /rc* directories?
<enyc> VerdRouseau: no reverse-dns
<enyc> timothy: oh yes... depends what you want to do if it will be 'fast enough for your uses'
<gaten> deebus: the rc.# corresponds to run levels
<enyc> timothy: but that will not be rediculouisly slow ;-)
<VerdRouseau> host 108.1.168.192
<VerdRouseau> Host 192.168.1.108.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<deebus> ok.  what are rc.local and rcS.d?
<josteinaj> I can't get my Alt Gr button to work. I have googled it without finding any successful solutions. Any tips?
<bijan> :Amon_re, I know evelotion is a client, does it have a server as well?
<enyc> josteinaj: what are you trying to do ?  Alt-Gr+something ?
<timothy> enyc, my grandfauther's computer, would use it for checking email, im'ing me, and brousing the web
<Amon_Re> josteinaj: you running compiz?
<lunaphyte> what sort of gui based disk management programs are out there?
<enyc> timothy: it will work then.... not fast but fine
<lufis> Lynoure: I have two files in /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins that I want to link to in another directory. I think i have the syntax wrong.
<enyc> timothy: what you dont want is silly winmodem of course... if you have ethernet connection there that is easiest
<Amon_Re> bijan: no, you need something else for that, like sendmail or qmail, there are whole books detailing how to setup sendmail, that's not something you want to do over irc ;)
<josteinaj> I'm running Xgl/Beryl and I want to be able to write the "at" sign which is Alt Gr + 2 at my Norwegian keyboard
<gaten> deebus: read /etc/rcS.d/README
<enyc> josteinaj: does it work under non-xgl x-server ?
<Amon_Re> josteinaj: disable xgl/beryl ;)
<deebus> heh.  thanks.  didn't realize it had a readme
<VerdRouseau> Am I typing something in wrong host 108.1.168.192
<VerdRouseau> Host 192.168.1.108.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<josteinaj> it works under normal gnome
<enyc> josteinaj: hrrm sounds like xgl config is causing some problem to me ?
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: you have a DNS problem, look into your named config
<josteinaj> yeah, how do I fix it without ruining beryl?
<Amon_Re> alt GR didn't work for me too with xgl/compiz, never found a fix to it (other then kill xgl)
<josteinaj> hmm
<VerdRouseau> When I set up the printer it asked for a Host Name I put- Main Print    would that solve anything
<VerdRouseau> ?
<Lynoure> lufis: see what enyc told you. target is the-thing-you-want-to-link-to and link is where-you-want-the-link.
<josteinaj> I've tried editing xorg.conf and changing the keyboard settings
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: What type of printer?
<VerdRouseau> HP Photosmart C6150
<deebus> so if I place a script in an /etc/rc#.d/ directory, and it borks something, will ubuntu just stop booting that runlevel?
<josteinaj> I've had it working on earlier installations
<VerdRouseau> well its C6100 series
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: that's not a network printer is it?
<enyc> Lynoure: I had an old unix-hat who used to work on DEC VMS tell me that he would remember "link file link"
<VerdRouseau> yes it has a ethernet port to hook into the router
<VerdRouseau> has its own IP
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: and what IP address does this printer have?
<Lynoure> enyc: I often just recheck with man :)
<deebus> so if I place a script in an /etc/rc#.d/ directory, and it borks something, will ubuntu just stop booting that runlevel?
<gaten> deebus: no, it'll just compain about the script and move on
<VerdRouseau> 192.168.1.108
<deebus> sweet!
<deebus> thanks gaten!
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: and your PC.
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: and your PC?
<jonathan_> hi!
<VerdRouseau> one sec
<gaten> deebus: no problem. but be careful about messing with that stuff
<linux_user400354> @#^$#$^@$#
<josteinaj> well, thanks anyway, good to know others have the same problem as well
<VerdRouseau> whats the command in the terminal to check ur ip again
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: ifconfig
<enyc> VerdRouseau: well tnhe printer may do IPP... in which case you may be absle to print to http://192.168.1.108 er a longer url
<enyc> VerdRouseau: err http://192.168.1.108:631/ even
<deebus> I want to put some source address verification in there...which runlevel happens right before network devices are brought up?
<VerdRouseau> 192.168.1.105
<enyc> deebus: is this a proc/sys thing?
<VerdRouseau> thats mine
<deebus> yes
<enyc> deebus: then you can use /etc/sysctl.conf
<deebus> oh, I didn't know that
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: and what is asking you for a hostname? Cups or the printer?
<eegore> How do I recover my password for my email account in evolution.
<VerdRouseau> enyc- How would I go about hooking that up
<timothy> um, on this computer I have a radeon 9200, in gnome, ogl apps, (the 3d screen savers and google earth) just don't work, they don't do anything. google earth stops at the loading screen, and the 3d screen savers show a black box in the preview window.
<enyc> VerdRouseau: system > administration > printing
<VerdRouseau> its asking for Host and Name
<Plinty> which packages should I install to be able to compile applications which use wxWidgets? I have installled some packages, but I am missing wx-config and wx/setup.h
<enyc> VerdRouseau: add printer  ;-)
<enyc> VerdRouseau: Network printer
<VerdRouseau> what kind of connection enyc
<deebus> enyc:  /etc/sysctl.conf will put it in the appropriate runlevel for me?
<Naik0> how do i see witch GTK+2 Engine that is active
<enyc> VerdRouseau: try with IPP on http://192.168.1.108/631/  at first
<enyc> deebus: I think /etc/sysctl.conf is normally alway loaded
<enyc> deebus: something runs 'sysctl -p' somewhere
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: you should use eighter IPP or HP JetDirect for connection of that printer, it's hostname is the IP address 192.168.1.108
<jonathan_> i installed the latest nvidia driver, to have easier twinview set-up on my laptop, after instalation it work perfectly, however after reebooting gdm does not start
<kraut> moin
<fromvega> Hello
<deebus> hm.  this is neat
<haxality> is it possible to make a gnome panel completely autohide, instead of leaving a little bit showing?
<jonathan_> i have to do modprobe -r nvidia, and then it would start
<Plinty> which packages should I install to be able to compile applications which use wxWidgets? I have installled some packages, but I am missing wx-config and wx/setup.h
* Amon_Re still needs an Edgy user with an LVM setup to comfirm a suspected bug
<VerdRouseau> Someone once told me a command on the terminal to get my URI?
<fromvega> How do I unblock a site in SQUID? I have set http_access deny !list1, and later in the config it is blocking all other sites. I want to reset this list. Is there a way?
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: you don't need your URI to setup a printer
<magic_ninjai> !mp32wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp32wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xj24> how can i print a pdf scaled to x%?
<jonathan_> so i added nvidia to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, however it does not work. any sugestion?
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<Amon_Re> fromvega: squid doesn't use a list, it uses the allow & deny rules
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<VerdRouseau> Amon_Re- under CUPs setup Its asking for URI?
<magic_ninjai> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: ipp://192.168.1.108:631
<Plinty> which packages should I install to be able to compile applications which use wxWidgets? I have installled some packages, but I am missing wx-config and wx/setup.h
<fromvega> Amon_Re: yes, but once denied, always denied. At least, it's how it's acting here! Do you have any idea to fix it?
<VerdRouseau> Amon_Re- So put that into the URI-tab for Cups Network PRinter
<Amon_Re> fromvega: yea, edit your squid config files & restart squid
<Amon_Re> VerdRouseau: yes
<deebus> enyc:  can I put an echo statement in /etc/sysctl.conf so I can see during boot-up when my changes are being applied?
<Amon_Re> Does anyone here have an account on ubuntuforums.com ? I need to get someone to reply to a thread there relating a login problem with firefox (and i can't log in because i have the same problem ;))
<pike_> Plinty: not sure but apt-cache search wx | grep dev might be a good start
<haxality> is it possible to make a gnome panel completely autohide, instead of leaving a little bit showing?
<enyc> deebus: no
<enyc> deebus: sysctl.conf is a config file read by sysctl / procps init
<gaten> gdm is failing when i try to start it with: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so is an unrecognized module type. Then it fails to load the driver. but modproe nvidia shows no errors. any ideas?
<jonathan_> if i am able to launch X (gdm) after running "sudo modprobe -r nividia" technicaly. i only need to add nvidia to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist right?
<timothy> with gdm, how do I kill x, like really kill it, I need to change grafics drivers I think, and I don't want anything in the way
<Amon_Re> gaten: from the console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deebus> enyc:  so I would just have to wait until I log in, then check the value of the file?
<Amon_Re> timothy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jonathan_> timothy :  sudo killall gdm
<enyc> deebus: in edgy, sysctl is called from  /etc/init.d/procps.sh  linked-to from /etc/rcS.d/S17procps.sh
<gaten> Amon_Re: ive done that many times. the only thing it does is start up X with a blank screen and I can hear the drums
<fromvega> Amon_Re: do you understand?
<enyc> deebus: however since edgy uses upstart instead of sysvinit  things may not work how I think ;-)
<deebus> hm.  yikes
<Amon_Re> fromvega: understand what?
<julian__> hey guys wats the best driver for intel 915 on dapper
<deebus> what about dapper?  still works the same?
<Amon_Re> gaten: use the vesa driver instead of the nv or nvidea one (no autodetection of the gfx card), that should atleast get you up & running again
<xichu> hello
<xichu> from mexico
<gaten> Amon_Re ok thank you. I'll try that
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, tried installing ubuntu on my second hard drive, to dual boot, and when I restarted, windows XP launched... :( no choice, no bootloader
<Amon_Re> L0cKd0wN: well, that's because your bootloader is on the wrong disk then
<Hansel> heh.
<xichu> its posible save in the hard drive the wikipedia
<jonathan_> i installed the latest nvidia driver, to have easier twinview set-up on my laptop, after instalation it work perfectly, however after reebooting gdm does not start
<xichu> from use similat to encarta
<jonathan_> if i am able to launch X (gdm) after running "sudo modprobe -r nividia" technicaly. i only need to add nvidia to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist right?
<VerdRouseau> Alright, so I set up a Network CUPS Printer with URI of ipp://192.168.1.108:631  not sure what wrong but stil doesnt work
<xichu> oh you need
<fromvega> Amon_Re: man,  in squid's config file, you can ban access to site through list coming from the list setted on ACL's right? OK, so then we go down, and put: http_access DENY/ALLOW theACL_PATH ok?
<jonathan_> i have to do modprobe -r nvidia, and then it would start
<enyc> deebus: you might look for "setting kernel variables" message
<xichu> go to the /etc/X11
<enyc> deebus: seemingl edgy should be displaying that message at startup
<xichu> in this folder
<xichu> you open
<jonathan_> so i added nvidia to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, however it does not work. any sugestion?
<xichu> open with nano the archive
<L0cKd0wN> Amon_Re: uhhh i just did next -> next -> next through the installation pretty much, so whatever it did, it did on it's own heh.... where should the bootloader go? :)
<Amon_Re> fromvega: i'm not that familiar with squid's syntax, it usually involves regex expressions
<deebus> enyc:  I'm running dapper on this box (don't want to mess with setting up beryl again) ...it should work fairly similarly, right?
<xichu> xorg._conf 2006xxx  wherever
<xichu> and the you save as xorg.conf
<dennis_> What's the program I use, if there is one, to extract tracks from CDs and make them mp3 files?  Is this a two step process?
<fromvega> Amon_Re: so, if i've denied some site, and in the code bellow, i want to RESET that supposed DENY / ALLOW thing. Now, how can i do it? do u have any idea? i think we have to purge the results...
<elvirolo> hi all
<VerdRouseau> Is that URI address right you thnk ipp://192.168.1.108:631
<Amon_Re> L0cKd0wN: into the partition where you installed ubuntu, if you overwrite the bootloader of windows you might render your windows install unbootable
<xichu> hi virolo
* poem slaps El3M3NT around a bit with a large trout
<xichu> where are you from
<xichu> man
<elvirolo> whenever I run apt-get, i get the following message :Segfault (core dumped)
<L0cKd0wN> definitely can't lose windows :(
<selwyn> hi everyone
<Turgon> Just in case someone knows an easy answer: I started writing a document in Ubuntu, and I chose the font "URW Gothic". In this document, I use the Mathematical character subset of that font. Now I want to keep working in this document in Windows. The only "URW Gothic" free files for Windows I have found don't have this subset I need. How could I export the font from Linux to a Windows...
<Amon_Re> fromvega: there are *NO* results, every url gets matched to the regex expressions in the config files, if they match, they get eighter blocked or allowed depending on what the rule says
<Turgon> ...compatible format? If that is not possible, do you know where could I download a full version of the font? Thanks for your time.
<rance> I was really hoping to lose windows, and now I run windows from a vmware based virtual machine
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<emil_> i have already beryl 0.1.4 could someone tell mi how to turn on 3d world
<L0cKd0wN> not sure that helps my situation
<L0cKd0wN> ...
<juanchito2006> !dpms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amon_Re> L0cKd0wN: some bios's let you set the secondary drive as a bootdisk, if you can do that, that would solve your problem (maybe, depending on how XP reacts to it)
<rance> L0cKd0wN: what is your situation?
<emil_> i have already beryl 0.1.4 could someone tell mi how to turn on 3d world  help please
<linopil> where do I tell ubuntu what lang to use for upper ascii AKA non-unicode ?
<vincent_____> darkice says: Darkice: darkice.cpp:1100: can't open connector [0] 
<juanchito2006> I can't see the usplash screen
<L0cKd0wN> Amon_Re: the second drive has: 160gb FAT32 empty partition, 100mb boot partition, 25gb ext3 partition, and 1gb swap partition, is this ideal? I don't think i specified a bootloader location, i'd have to restart and try again...
<vincent_____> what could be the problem?
<vincent_____> It has worked before
<L0cKd0wN> Amon_Re: i used Partitionmagic in windows to set that up... fyi
<gaten> Amon_Re: that worked, thank you
<elvirolo> how do i rebuild the apt database ?
<Fibbs> rehi
<Amon_Re> L0cKd0wN: a bootloader is just a sector on a disk or partition, it's not anything that needs extra storage
<Amon_Re> gaten: want to help me now? ;)
<Sp4rKy> hi
<emil_> i have already beryl 0.1.4 could someone tell mi how to turn on 3d world  help please
<vincent_____> its darkice 0.17.1 on ubuntu 6.10
<gaten> Amon_Re: heh ill give it a shot
<Sp4rKy> i've a very special issue with apache
<Amon_Re> elvirolo: you need to clear out the cache files in /var/cache/apt iirc
<L0cKd0wN> Amon_Re: so i should just simply leave the 100mb parition alone ?
<Sp4rKy> i'd already asked on #apache, but there is no solution
<L0cKd0wN> and try the bios option...
<Amon_Re> gaten: all you need to do is make a post on ubuntuforums.com ;)
<elvirolo> Amallya: is that all ?
<aleka> mplayer plugin for firefox, viewing video , tried different sources, I can't seem to get an active control <forward, rewind> has anyone got this or ideas on a fix?
<gaten> Amon_Re: err, ok. about what?
<Amon_Re> L0cKd0wN: check your bios first, if it allows you to specify the other disk as a bootdisk you won't need to reinstall anything
<selwyn> i have a big problem displaying DVD, can anyone help me out? i have downloaded several players, but i still need the plugins (torem e.g.)..help me plz
<Sp4rKy> so, i get this error in log : "(32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network"
<Amon_Re> gaten: i'll /msg you the text & url of the discussion
<VerdRouseau> Instead of the CUPS setup shouldl I try the HP jetdirect?
<Sp4rKy> i get it many and many times , so does someone have an idea ?
<aleka> hmm.. looks like I am using the totem embedded player... how can I change this for firefox to use mplayer plugin?
<Amon_Re> I'm currently having the same session problems on 2 machines, both running Edgy, both using lvm
<linopil> any bulgarians?
<fnord_> i have basicly no sound in democracy player
<fnord_> 14 out of 15 movies play no sound
<VerdRouseau> How can I tell if I need to set up my printer with CUPS or any of the other setups?
<pike_> aleka: look in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ or just apt-get remove totem-xine-firefox-plugin i think
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I have a problem with my ubuntu. Whenever I get to the beginning of a document and I hit backspace, there's this horrible beep.
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do i turn it off?
<craig_> I had to leave and log in as myself, but I'll ask again...  How do I extract CD tracks and make theminto mp3s in Ubuntu.  Is there one app to do this, or do I have to use a couple?  I'm trying to fill up my son's mp3 palyer for him that we got him for Christmas
<Amon_Re> craig_: you can use eighter soundjuicer or grip
<gaten> Spaghetti_Knife: goto System->SOunds->System Beep tab and uncheck it
<Amon_Re> craig_: soundjuicer needs the proper gstreamer plugins, grip will need an installed copy of lame
<Spaghetti_Knife> gaten: Thank you.
<reiki> looking to download the edgy iso again. Can't seem to find my previous download. Going to mirrors I do not see the "generic" one and the i386 image does not do multiprocessor. Did I get the generic kernel AFTER I installed last time?
<pike_> aleka: er /usr/lib/firefox/plugins probably
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: are you here?
<gaten> anyone had any luck running WoW w/ Wine 9.28?
<gnomefreak> sortof Fibbs
<Amon_Re> btw, anyone know a good way to sync calendars between multiple pc's?
<reiki> gaten: yes
<fnord_> gaten, yes
<Amon_Re> gaten: did you get my /msg's ?
<gaten> Amon_Re: no i didnt
<aleka> pike, I see both plugins,, for totem and mplayer... don't want to go ahead and delete the totem in case of breakage..
<Amon_Re> D'oh :P
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: whats up?
<gaten> reiki: patches in the ubuntu guides still needed?
<Amon_Re> gaten: the message is: "I'm having the same authenticated sessions issue in Firefox on both my machines (both clean installs), the only thing the machines have in common is lvm, do you also use lvm?"
<craig_> Amon_Re, lame is what I need to encode mp3?
<teclo-> How can I configure which charsets I want to use ? dpkg-reconfigure locales does not ask me anything....
<reiki> gaten: nope... you have nVidia?
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: i analyzed my problem any further and found out the following: the postinst script of linux-image-generic package invokes the command /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs --supported-host-version=2.6.17-10-generic --supported-target-version=2.6.17-10-generic to find out if mkinitramfs is able to produce a initrd for the kernel, but mkinitramfs does not accept the two parameters
<Amon_Re> gaten: the thread is: http://www.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=324600&highlight=firefox+can%27t+log+in
<gaten> reiki: yes, but its provuing to be difficult to install
<pike_> aleka: its best to use synaptic or apt-get to remove but you can safely delete them. basically to install a plugin all you do is drop it in that directory and restart firefox.  you can go to about:plugins in firefox addressbar to see whats installed
<juano_> racarr: how do i rotate the desktop?
<gaten> Amon_Re: ok ill check it out
<Amon_Re> craig_: yes, it's an encoder, and grip is a front-end
<craig_> Amon_Re, awesome
<reiki> gaten: install from repository... not compiled
<Amon_Re> gaten: my nick there is also Amon_Re (incase they need to contact me)
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: unrecognized option `--supported-host-version=2.6.17-10-generic' unrecognized option `--supported-target-version=2.6.17-10-generic'
<racarr> juano_: Control+alt+left/right or control+alt+click on blank desktop or mousewheel on blank desktop
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: can you invoke the command on your system please?
<tarzeau> elvirolo: i've got a debian problem, can i ask you?
<Amon_Re> craig_: you might need to activate universe/multiverse repositories, don't remember wich one it was
<marcio> oi
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: i dont have that kernel on my system
<juano_> wooow racarr
<juano_> racarr: hehe
<fnord_> whats a link to a cool video to show off beryl?
<reiki> gaten: ok to PM you?
<gaten> reiki: did that, complains that it cant find nvidia module.
<Fibbs> gnomefreak: do it with your running kernel version, just `uname -r`
<gRaCiOsO> hi excuse somone here know how can i install a webcam here in ubuntu 6.06 dapper ?
<reiki> gaten: which nVidia drivers are you running?
<craig_> Amon_Re, nope, I'd done that when I first set up the box for him, things are installing ok, I jsut didn't knwo what apps I was looking for.  I'm still transitioning from RH/Fedora.  I realize that the apps are the same, I've just never used them before.
<gnomefreak> Fibbs: its not gonna be the same. Feisty doesnt run the same scripts anymore IIRC
<gnomefreak> feisty is gonna have the rest of upstart
<marcio> feliz natal !!!
<marcio> hehe
<Fibbs> umm you might be right gnomefreak
<Infeliz> woot
<pike_> gRaCiOsO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  or search on ubuntuforums.org  might be a good starting place
<Amon_Re> craig_: good luck with the encoding ;)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Where do I find help for java?
<linopil> how do I use xsane as server for local network?
<linopil> !flash | linopil
<ubotu> linopil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gRaCiOsO> pike_ thanks
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to diagnose time out errors with email and irc
<craig_> Amon_Re, Ok, it seems to be going, but it's only grabbing stuff at 1X.  This could take forever.  Is it my CDROM? It's old, but not that slow...
<pike_> theflyingfool: you on wireless?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Where can I go for java help?
<theflyingfool> yes i am on wireless
<Amon_Re> craig_: it's cdparanoia, it's great at ripping cd's but it ain't fast, cdda2wav should be faster (config > rip > ripper)
<btrento> does anyone know where i can find an up to date howto for aiglx for an intel 855gm
<craig_> Amon_Re, Bah, I'll just let it go.  I've got to log off as me so he can do it in his profile.  Haven't figured out how to launch X apps yet from a terminal, so I feel like I'm in XP again...  THanks a bunch for the help though.
<Tangrim> bonjour
<Frem> How can I make dapper connect to a specific wifi network on boot without any user interaction?
<Tangrim> bonjour
<Frem> I've got /etc/network/interfaces set up with the correct info, but I don't know what to do from there and Google isn't being very helpful.
<theflyingfool> pike_: do you have any ideas
<pike_> theflyingfool: so are you wanting to increase the timeout setting on an app or figure out what the problem is withe the wireless? like ping google.com   is timing out occationally?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, can anybody tell me where I could find help with my java?
<theflyingfool> pike_: it only times out on connecting to irc and email, if increasing the time out time might fix it then its worth a try but i would prefer to know the problem
<Amon_Re> Spaghetti_Knife: the coffee? (/me ducks)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Argh...
<gaten> theflyingfool: try traceroute?
<Frem> Spaghetti_Knife: wiki! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<theflyingfool> gaten: from terminal?
<fnord_>  every time i try and start beryl-manager my screen flashes the wobbly beryl logo then the screen flashes a lot and kicks me back to my ubuntu edgy logon screen
<pike_> theflyingfool: maybe chaning the channel on the router or it might be a proximity thing.  also iwconfig allows you to set the transmit power of your card if youre not able to get any closer to the router.  90% of the time with wireless its something like that
<Amon_Re> ARGH! God damn it this sucks
<Amon_Re> epyphany (spelling?) has the same problem as firefox with authenticated sessions
<Amon_Re> grmbl grmbl
* Zaggynl pats Amon_Re on back
<Amon_Re> Zaggynl: thx ;)
<Zaggynl> holy crap
<gaten> theflyingfool: yes. trace the server you are trying to connect to, if u get a really long response at some server, there is your problem
<trilingualkid> Hi. I have a question about updating by OS.
<Amon_Re> Zaggynl: that won't get me logged into ubuntuforums.com, but hey ;)
<lynucs> When using motherboards with 5.1 sound support, be sure to turn off "Mic as Center/LFE" and "Line as surround" options in the mixer. These options might not be present in pure OSS, you should be using ALSA with such motherboards anyway.
<theflyingfool> pike_: how do i use iwconfig
<Zaggynl> my whole screen fills with what you're saying D:
<lynucs> how to do this??
<lynucs> i cant find the options
<lynucs> :(
<Amon_Re> join #ubuntu-server
<lynucs> me?
<Amon_Re> Lol no lynucs
<Amon_Re> forgot me /
<sedat> how can I resize an avi file
<lynucs> ah ok :D
<trilingualkid> Hi. I have a question about updating by OS. When 7.04 Feisty Fawn comes out in April, will I be able to just update to the new OS or will I have to erase my hard drive by booting from the live CD and doing a clean erase?
<sedat> I just want to shrink it from 348MB  to 340MB without re encoding
<Amon_Re> sedat: install avidemuw
<Amon_Re> sedat: install avidemux
<trilingualkid> Hi. I have a question about updating my OS. When 7.04 Feisty Fawn comes out in April, will I be able to just update to the new OS or will I have to erase my hard drive by booting from the live CD and doing a clean erase?
<Amon_Re> err, scratch what i said then ;)
<sedat> Amon_Re:
<lynucs> how to turn off "mic as center / LFE" and "line as surround" in alsa?
<theflyingfool> how do i change options in iwconfig
<pike_> theflyingfool: its a very good tool to understand for instance if im at command line and want to connect to a hotspot i might do: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid linksys   then sudo dhclient ath0  to aquire an ipaddress.   for txpower it might be like sudo iwconfig ath0 txpower auto  or instead of auto maybe 30mW  you might "man iwconfig"
<Hansel> trilingualkid - you can apt-get and use the upgrade option.
<maloirvb> hey
<Frem> trilingualkid: you'll be able to update from edgy, but things will probably go more smoothly if you just wipe and install.
<trilingualkid> Hansel : What does apt-get do?
<trilingualkid> and Frem:
<juanchito2006> I need hel, mi monitor get out of sync after rebooting after installing the ati driver
<fnord_> trilingualkid, you wont need to upgrade to fiesty more then likly.new isnt always better. especialy with new versions
<elvirolo> my god, the guys in #debian _are_ a caricature of themselves
<lynucs> apt-get downloads packets from repository
<fnord_> but you can upgrade without deleteing
<juanchito2006> *help
<elvirolo> can anyone tell me how to rebuild my apt/dpkg database ?
<trilingualkid> fnord_: what do you mean by "new isn't always better"? The features seem preety cool
<Frem> trilingualkid: New tends to break stuff.
<Hansel> apt-get dist-upgrade <--- they usually put the whole process up on the site of the steps you need to follow.  Occasionally, depending on the system, you will get breakage... if you can backup your /home and do a full re-install it's almost 100% guaranteed to work without a hitch.
<maddash> does anyone know of a way to strip down ubuntu to its barebones so that it'll run EMC2 (www.linuxcnc.org) on a 500 Mhz PC w/only 192 RAM?
<zebob> elvirolo, i'll tend to says apt-get update
<Amon_Re> elvirolo: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<trilingualkid> Frem: Well, Edgy Eft was new once, but it's great. What could be so bad about feisty?
<Frem> maddash: use a server install.
<Amon_Re> zebob: not when it segfaults :)
<elvirolo> zebob: unfortunately, apt-get update segfaults as well :(
<zebob> ok i learn a new thing ^^
<maddash> frem: what're the requirements for the server install? how's it diff from the ubuntu-desktop?
<Amon_Re> elvirolo: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<maloirvb> hey
<Frem> trilingualkid: That's what you think. Edgy caused massive breakage when it came out for myself and a ton of other people. I'm still not using it.
<maddash> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<elvirolo> Amon_Re: thanks i'll try that
<Amon_Re> elvirolo: after you deleted those 2 files, run sudo apt-get update again
<CrazytalesAway> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<CrazytalesAway> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<elvirolo> Amon_Re: thanks a lot mate, it works :)
<CrazytalesAway> !notaperson
<trilingualkid> Frem: Well, I only got Edgy 3 days ago; should I Wait until about June 2007 until there are almost 100 updates, then, rather than updating to Feisty the day it comes out?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notaperson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> maddash: i ran ubuntu and debian not too long ago in a p133 16mb ram using blackbox as a wm it wasnt too bad
<Frem> maddash: Not sure what the requirements are. It's pretty low. 40mb ram & 50mb hd space?
<CrazytalesAway> Feisty = Ferret?
<Hansel> keep in mind minimum requirements are minimum for the system to actually WORK... not work and be tolerable...
<Amon_Re> elvirolo: np
<Frem> trilingualkid: Edgy broke a ton of stuff for me. If it works for you, great, but I won't touch it. I'm running dapper, and when feisty comes out, I'll wipe and install that.
<trilingualkid> crazytalesaway: Feisty Fawn - feisty means irritable - fawn means young deer
<Hansel> You can very easily install Ubuntu on a 400mhz 128mb RAM comp... with a GUI it is going to be so slow it will make you want to gouge your eyes out.
<CrazytalesAway> Ah
<CrazytalesAway> I know
<CrazytalesAway> I thought it was Feisty Ferret for some reason :/
<trilingualkid> Frem: so, do you recommend waiting a while after Feisty comes out before updating?
<CrazytalesAway> !qwerty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qwerty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* CrazytalesAway is testing ubotu
<fnord_> so the new verseion will be irritateing?
<CrazytalesAway> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> trilingualkid, feisty is nowhere near finished yet....
<zspada15> hi
<Seveas> CrazytalesAway, don't.
<CrazytalesAway> Okay
<Frem> trilingualkid: I recommend that about any major OS update. Vista, OS X, etc.
* CrazytalesAway trusts the op's judgment
<wizard> why does my computer keep spitting out my DVD?
<Seveas> hmm... I'm opped...
<zspada15> do i want the 64 bit desktop version of ubuntu if i have an intel prescott with EMT64?
<fnord_> is there any way to alpha test fiesty?
<Seveas> means someone was channelpinging :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CrazytalesAway> zspada15: yes
<Seveas> fnord_, sure, download it now :)
<zspada15> CrazytalesAway: thanks
<CrazytalesAway> np
<maddash> pike_: define "too bad." when i ran the normal ubuntu-desktop setup on this machine, it was so slow that I couldn't get past the login screen
<trilingualkid> Frem: Ok. Would July (rather than april) sound like a good time? When I substituted WinXP for Ubuntu Edgy, there were 82 updates from a month of edgy's release. Would 2 months sound like enough for Feisty to settle down?
<Lynoure> fnord_: there is even #ubuntu+1 for talk and support about it
<fnord_> thanks
<wizard> I put my dvd into the player and within a minute, it spits it back out.  I don't understand why it wouldn't just leave it in there if it couldn't read it, nor how to fix this problem.  I've installed win32codecs
<Lynoure> trilingualkid: you'll prolly see whether you want to upgrade to it then. Why try to live in the future? :)
<Frem> trilingualkid: A week or two is good enough for me, as long as there isn't another mass breakage like with edgy.
<trilingualkid> Frem and Lynoure: OK. Thanx for the info. I'm always curious about what's gonna happen next. Have a nice day.
<Stormx2> edgy broke nothing for me O_o
<wizard> As a matter of fact, it's consistantly spitting out all CDs
<Seveas> I usually upgrade months before release, after all initial breakages are over (eg: now)
<Hansel> If you are a bleeding edger then you should have a VERY good understanding of linux... you will be fixing lots of breakage in most cases.
<Seveas> Hansel, indeed
<stevr1it> anyone has experience with ekiga and voipstunt?
<Frem> Seveas: there are still some edgy bugs. My toshiba touchpad functions won't work on boot with edgy, I have to reset X.
<Seveas> Frem, there will always be bugs
<Seveas> there is no such thing as a bug-free OS
<Frem> Seveas: Dapper didn't have this bug. ;-)
<Hansel> Well, in theory there is  :)  Back here in reality though...
<Seveas> Frem, but dapper had and has other bugs ;)
<pike_> maddash: usable.  it depends on what you want.  a nice desktop system probably not.  unless you go with fluxbox and a lighter web browser.  damn small linux thought might be better in your situation. i used to use vector linux as well and its very nice. no reason not to install all of them if you have the hd space. :)
<Frem> Edgy just had a ton more bugs then dapper did for me.
<Seveas> other way around for me
<Seveas> but edgy isn't for the people who want stability
<ubuntuuser> i installed wine, but it doesn't work right. i can use winecfg, but i can't open exe's or even rigth click on one and see the option for wine
<Seveas> that's why dapper is LTS
<jessid> hello friends... before I get lost in a conversation, I want to wish all of you a very, very Happy New Year...full with success and good things in your lives....sorry for my english, but good will is what really cares, jejeje...
<ubuntuuser> i am using 6.06
<fnord_>  every time i try and start beryl-manager my screen flashes the wobbly beryl logo then the screen flashes a lot and kicks me back to my ubuntu edgy logon screen
<IdleOne> Seveas, so you dont recommend upgrading to egdy?
<apokryphos> ubotu: beryl | fnord_
<ubotu> fnord_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Seveas> IdleOne, depends on the situation
<apokryphos> IdleOne: edgy is fine to use; upgrading is dodgy though.
<L0cKd0wN> jessid: thank you :) i hope this next year was better than this one, broke up with fiancee and lots of other crap, so here's to 2007! :)
<Seveas> IdleOne, for a server which needs maximum stability I stay with dapper
<apokryphos> IdleOne: Dapper had its issues around too, but it's better stability-wise than edgy.
<Hansel> IdleOne - have you checked your hardware against the hardware compatability list (HCL)?  Are you familiar with Linux enough to work in the command line interface (CLI) to fix configuration bugs that may arise and not allow you to work with the GUI config tools?
<Seveas> but on my desktop I use edgy :)
<fnord_> apokryphos, ive been waiting for a long time in -xgl,with no help
<juanchito2006> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<fnord_> noones been there for close to an hour
<apokryphos> fnord_: and it's still the right place to ask :)
<linux_scholar> Hello. I'm new to Linux and would like to find out which version is right for me. How can I find a good one? I'm trying out Ubuntu right now. It seems that the Gnome desktop is right for me. KDE didn't work.
<Lynoure> IdleOne: my rule of thumb for upgrading is easy.... Is there something you miss from the new version (something specific)? If not, no need to while the current one is supported.
<juanchito2006> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dakota> How do you install the 1.0.14rc1 ALSA Driver?
<Seveas> fnord_, maybe there are peoplein #beryl who can help
<dakota> I get "Cannot create executables"
<Hansel> dakota - man insmod
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: which desktop environment. I recommend trying out both and deciding.
<jessid> L0cKd0wN, I also break my the woman of my life...and now, she is with another man, but...better things in our lives havent come yet...but soon...soon...
<dakota> I'm kind of a newbie.
<pike_> linux_scholar: try xubuntu as well :)
<linux_scholar> apokryphos: I like Gnome better.
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: then stick with that.
<IdleOne> apokryphos, Seveas and Hansel I'll wait then
<linux_scholar> What I don't know is what distro I should choose. What's the difference between Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Gentoo, and all the others? Aren't they the same Linux kernel?
<Hansel> IdleOne - if you are running a mission critical server then I probably would recommend one of the BSDs.  They are VERY stable.
<Riyonuk> It seems ubuntu is like windows with the XP theme, how would I change it to the "classic theme", I mean save on some memory
<Hansel> IdleOne - if its just a server for home use then Linux will work just fine.  :)
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: the kernel is an important but only one part of a system
<stevr1it> hi, i need to use voipstunt and i am trying with ekiga but i canno have ti working even if i was using the wirking configuration, can you hgelp me?
<linux_scholar> apokryphos: What's the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu, for example?
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: many things differ between distributions. Such as package management, desktop environment perhaps, etc
<dakota> Ok, Newbie trying to install ALSA 1.0.14RC1 and getting a "Cannot create executables" upon ./configure, I have the COnexant HD AUdio
<IdleOne> Lynoure, probaly right . I'm not missing any features running dapper so i'll just be patient :0
<T2> is there an ubuntu general programming irc channel?
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: it's not so correct to see them as distinct distributions, since Xubuntu is part of Ubuntu.
<idlemind> dakota: run away
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> must go for a bit though, back later.
<jessid> I have a very simple question: In windows thare is a tool used to defrag the disk...In Linux, what kind of tools are there, if I want to do something like maintenance service to the disks of my PC????
<flargen> dakota: try - sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hansel> jessid - fragmentation is a good thing in Linux...
<idlemind> jessid: if u use ext3 no need to defrag
<linux_scholar> apokryphos: I know Xubuntu related to Ubuntu, but what's the difference between the 2 (and how do you pronounce Xubuntu)?
<mwe> Riyonuk: if you want something more light, install xfce or fluxbox maybe
<Lynoure> IdleOne: On the other hand, if you think it will be fun to upgrade, take proper backups and take it for a spin for a weekend :)
<Riyonuk> those are shells right?
<Hansel> those are window managers
<mwe> Riyonuk: no. desktop environments
<Hansel> shells are bash/tcsh/sh/etc
<Riyonuk> ok
<IdleOne> Lynoure,  well this week isnt a good week to go for a ride so perhaps i'll wait till next weekend :)
<Nikolas> linux_scholar, Xubuntu uses Xfce desktop environment instead of the default gnome
<Riyonuk> Are they in the Add/Remove Programs?
<pike_> linux_scholar: xubuntu has xfce as the desktop environment ubuntu uses gnome theyre bot the same operating system and you can install both on one comp and swith between then by clickin on 'sessions' button at login screen
<Hansel> shells are for the command line interface.  window managers (xfce, enlightenment) or desktop environments (gnome/kde) are graphical...
<light_> i'm keep getting "...ImportError: No module named glade"  while trying to upgrade to edgy using "gksu "update-manager -c"" and the apt-get alternative don't work either
<linux_scholar> apokryphos: Xfce and Gnome seem like the same thing. What's the difference?
<Hansel> xfce is lighter and is not a window environment...
<Hansel> it is a window manager.
<linux_scholar> What does that mean?
<mwe> Riyonuk: Xfce is in there by default. for fluxbox I think you need to enable universe first
<Riyonuk> where?
<jessid> Hansel,  idlemind ok, but I imagine that some kind of (how to call this?) preemptive maintenance I can do to disks, or I am wrong?
<Riyonuk> I just installed ubuntu so Im new to this..
<linux_scholar> I know... I'm an oxymoron - i'm not that smart about linux, although i can easily work my way around.... :)
<idlemind> ok; so i use linux as main os for everything but gaming because i play FFXI instead of WOW and i just realized you can enable qouta's by right-clicking on the "c" drive; that's handy ...
<mwe> !repos | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Lynoure> IdleOne: I'm myself considering a new hard disk and that is always a wonderful excuse for trying a new version, or new distro, even, as one can go back with a simple plugging in the old disk :)
<jessid> Hansel,  idlemind not exactly to defrag...whatever...am I lost? jejeje
<light_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<idlemind> gnome / kde need such a thing
<Aspero> Simple question and I'm sure someone know the answer. Is it possible to play World of Warcraft or any other game for that matter in full screen using cedega?? All the screen shots i've found have been in window mode.
<Hansel> jessid - Linux doesnt need to be defragmented... the only thing you need to worry about is setting swap space since resizing it later can be a pain.
<idlemind> jessid: it's no need for defrag w/a journal'd filesystem
<IdleOne> Lynoure,  thats a great idea :) I do have a spare disk sitting here hehe
<Riyonuk> How do I enable universe?
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, ^^^
<mwe> Aspero: I'm almost positive it's possible. I don't use cedega though
<pike_> we should probably let the folks at xfce.org know theyre not using desktop environment then :)
<light_> i'm keep getting "...ImportError: No module named glade"  while trying to upgrade to edgy using "gksu "update-manager -c"" and the apt-get alternative don't work either
<gkonrads> To instal printer cannon Ip4000R do anybody now about drivers for it?
<Aspero> thanks :)
<jessid> Hansel, idlemind ok. Thanks a lot.
<Riyonuk> Alright, Ill read upon it
<Stormx2> gkonrads: Check ubuntuforums.org
<trilingualkid> Can anyone please help me? I have a question about keyboard shortcuts.
<mwe> i'd say linuxprinting.org
<Lynoure> IdleOne: have fun with it :)
<Amon_Re> i'm unable to log into www.ubuntuforums.com, tried with 3 different browsers & it happens on 2 different computers
<jessid> so I have another little question: what is fsck used for?
<Amon_Re> anyone have an idea or suggestion?
<Stormx2> trilingualkid: We can't help you unless you tell us your problem
<Lynoure> jessid: try  man fsck  to find out
<Amon_Re> jessid: it's used to repair filesystems
<Stormx2> Amon_Re: dot org
<trilingualkid> Stormx2: what does 0xf5 mean ( to launch the help browser )?
<juanchito2007> Helo
<juanchito2007> hello
<jessid> Amon_Re, and why can fliesystems get damaged i linux?
<Stormx2> trilingualkid: 0xf5 is hex. What context is it in? Explain
<Lynoure> jessid: man  on the other hand is used to show you the manual page for the command
<tschwinge> Hello.
<Amon_Re> jessid: power failure, bad disk, crashes, accidental resets....
<jessid> Lynoure, thanks I didnt know that
<gkonrads> Stormx2 I have and I found IP4000 only I need IP4000R
<jessid> Amon_Re ah! ok, thanks a lot...
<Stormx2> gkonrads: Does the IP4000 driver not work?
<juanchito2007> Hi, I need help with my monitor any idea?
<Stormx2> juanchito2007: Not unless you tell us what the problem is.
<jessid> Amon_Re, what is the process that runs every 30 mounted times at startup?
<gkonrads> Stormx2 Not wireles
<zaen> that's an hd scan
<Amon_Re> jessid: fsck
<Hansel> file system checj
<Stormx2> gkonrads: A wireless printer? Eek, how do you connect to it? Is there a dongle or is it networked?
<juanchito2007> My monitor is a HP L1706. it doesn't show anything after installing the ubuntu driver
<jessid> Amon_Re is that to prevent something?
<Amon_Re> Stormx2: you use it with mind power! :)
<Amon_Re> jessid: yep, better safe then sorry
<Stormx2> Amon_Re: :P
<juanchito2007> Stormx2: Now you can help me?
<gkonrads> Stormx2 it is networked
<jessid> Amon_Re ok, ok. so if I run fsck on another partition, like in /dev/hdb1, can I be sure that filesystem is ok?
<lynucs> how can i test which progs may block my alsa???
<Riyonuk> Is there a program like network stumbler but for ubuntu?
<juanchito2006> me is juanchito2007
<ubuntuuser> i just installed vmware, and want to run windows xp in it, how would i go about that?
* juanchito2006 is juanchito2007
<mwe> jessid: odds are very very high that the fs is ok if fsck says it is
<mnoir> ubuntuuser: the first thing would be to ask in a group supporting vmware, I would think
<Naik0> why cant i find gtk+2.8 in synaptic?
<Kinhoshi> I made a folder in /media/ and I'm using sudo mount smb://192.168.1.103/ /media/mediacenter and it says "Can't get address for smb"
<Kinhoshi> Any ideas?
<dakota> Ok, trying to install ALSA-Utils 1.0.14rc1 and upon ./configure I get "This packeges requires a curses library"
<Kinhoshi> I'm not sure if it matters or not, but it's a shared folder on a Windows machine.
<jessid> mwe sorry, but i didn undertod what you told me...you meant that if fsck says fs is ok, i can be quiet?
<pike_> vmare server or player or workstation? server or workstation is straight forward the player is a little more headache to install OS's.  check ubuntuforums.org im sure theres a guide
<Naik0> why cant i find gtk+2.8 in synaptic? Can someone give me a good sourcelist
<Stormx2> juanchito2006: What was wrong with the normal drivers?
<mwe> Naik0: because it's not the edgy version
<Stormx2> juanchito2006: I gotta shower and shiz... bb in 10
<mwe> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2420 kB, installed size 5304 kB
<Naik0> ah ok
<dakota> Ok, trying to install ALSA-Utils 1.0.14rc1 and upon ./configure I get "This packeges requires a curses library"
<Cope> has jono been around? or does he not frequent this channel?
<juanchito2006> Stormx2: OK
<Seveas> Naik0, you're on edgy I presume
<Naik0> ofc
<mwe> Naik0: why would you need that particular version?
<mnoir> jessid: fsck is generally regarded as reliable, especially for ext3 - why do you ask?
<Naik0> gtk+ engine
<Seveas> Naik0, edgy has gtk 2.10
<Naik0> ah
<Naik0> but i cant find it
<dakota> Please, someone help me
<dakota> Ok, trying to install ALSA-Utils 1.0.14rc1 and upon ./configure I get "This packeges requires a curses library"
<mwe> Naik0: why do you need that particular version?
<Naik0> when i try to install glfat engine it says i need gtk+2.8
<Naik0> gflat*
<gkonrads> Do someone now about drivers for cannon ip4000R for wireles conetion for network?
<mwe> Naik0: using an edgy .deb or what?
<Seveas> !find gflat
<ubotu> Package/file gflat does not exist in edgy
<Naik0> no tar.gz
<Seveas> Naik0, install the libgtk -dev package
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how to avoid my screen going black after 10 min watching a movie? (under xgl)
<mwe> Naik0: you can't expect random .tar.gz files to work on every system
<jessid> mnoir I asked because I am receiving a different message at startup than I used to read before...so that is why I asked, but I think I can be quiet now...or not?
<Nikolas> miranda82, disable your screensaver
<miranda82> Nikolas, i have no screen saver set
<miranda82> Nikolas, under Xorg it does not happen, it's only under XGL
<qoq> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external usb hd and boot from it??
<Nikolas> :/
<Nikolas> Hmm
<mwe> Naik0: what is gflat anyway?
<dakota> I run ./configure and I get "This packages requires a curses library" when trying to install alsa utils 1.0.14rc1... PLEASE, someone help!
<Naik0> Seveas: can i get GTK+2.10 or what, i cant find it
<Nikolas> System->Screensaver->Activa screensaver when computer is idle... I'd check that first
<Nikolas> Dunno what else it could be
<Seveas> Naik0, libgtk2.0-dev
<Naik0> yes i did that
<Seveas> Naik0, search for libgtk and you'll find it
<gkonrads> Do someone now about drivers for cannon ip4000R for wireles conetion for network?
<Seveas> there's a + somewhere in the name and I keep forgetting where :)
<pucko-> dakota, you probably need libncurses5-dev
<apokryphos> !find libgtk
<ubotu> Found: libgtk1.2, libgtk1.2-common, libgtk1.2-dbg, libgtk1.2-dev, libgtk1.2-doc (and 99 others)
<dakota> Thanks
<Naik0> Seveas: you mean that i can find gtk+2.10 when i search for libgtk? No i cant find it
<Seveas> Naik0, apt-cache search libgtk
<pucko-> qoq, yes if your bios support booting from usb, I would imagine.
<Seveas> it's right there...
<Seveas> libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<Naik0> i did that
<Naik0> and i installed that
<Seveas> then your sources.list is broken
<Seveas> !sources | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mnoir> jessid: looking at the conversation, I'd say you are in good shape.  The only customization you might consider is using tune2fs to make the fsck check more often - I personally like weekly, rather than every 30 boots.  But I have a paranoid production mindset
<juano> racarr: how do you activate beryl and emerald icons on system tray, when i logged out and back in they seem to be gone
<m12> help!  what could be causing my internet to respond slowly?
<Seveas> m12, oil in the tubes
<Riyonuk> Is flash player ubuntu supported?
<Seveas> !flash|Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<racarr> 'beryl-manager'
<Naik0> Seveas: what is the package name iam looking for?
<racarr> juano: ^^
<miranda82> does anyone here know, how to avoid my screen going black after 10 min watching a movie? (under xgl)
<Seveas> Naik0, I've told you twice already....
<pike_> m12: cat /etc/resolv.conf  do you have more than one nameserver entry?
<Naik0> libgtk?
<Riyonuk> Like a apt-get command to install flash
<Seveas> Riyonuk, read the page ubotu gave please
<racarr> juano: Or add it to gnome startup (guessing you are using gnome? I don't really know how in GNOME) with KDE you can add a script (#!/bin/sh) at the top and 'beryl-manager' as the only other line in ~/.kde/Autostart and run chmod +x script to have it autostart
<Riyonuk> alright
<racarr> juano: But, beryl-manager is the program
<Hansel> miranda82 - turn off your screen saver?  heh.
<Kervan> i am using intel 82852 82855 Gm how can i understand am i using the right drivers?
<m12> pike_ :  Yes!  is that good or bad?
<juano> racarr: thanks :) will do
<miranda82> Hansel, i have no screensaver set, it's only under XGL, under Xorg it works well
<pike_> m12: depends.  now do "dig google.com"  it will tell you the server it uses then sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  and comment out the other server like #nameserver and save changes. then see if its any faster
<Spaghetti_Knife> Which irc channel should I go to to find help with a simple Java program I'm writing?
<Stormx2> Spaghetti_Knife: #java ?
<Riyonuk> That page that shows how to add universe repositories isnt right, the menus there referring to arent like mine
<Riyonuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<T2> anyone know if its possible to compile gnu bc code?
<Riyonuk> and how come kismet isnt in the Add/Remove list? I cant find it
<m12> pike_: I think that did it.  But why did that every happen?  I didn't have the problem until last night, and as far as I know I didn't alter any files
<qoq> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external usb hd and boot from it??
<mwe> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<jessid> mnoir oookey, thanks a lot...tune2fs... I will read it man....
<jessid> good bye and a happy, happy new year!
<mwe> Riyonuk: because universe is not enabled. that's why you don't see it I guess
<kuli> Hello do you know hov to connect wireless card
<pike_> m12: not sure how ubuntu writes that file but you should keep in mind its not static so the problem might recurr.
<mats> Any one who know why my webbrowser and pictures get tiny-tiny blurr.. is it my xorg setup i have to fix? When the menu and everyting else is fine
<Riyonuk> Yes universe I figured
<Riyonuk> Im trying to figure out how to get to universe..
<Riyonuk> mwe, how do I enable this "universe" you speak of
<mwe> Riyonuk: open a terminal and type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list . then remove the # in front of the lines explained in the comments in that file. then save, sudo apt-get update
<mwe> !repos | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Riyonuk> uhh wow
<Riyonuk> did you have that memorized?
<mwe> Riyonuk: yes ;)
<Riyonuk> theres no other way?
<Riyonuk> terminal way is kinda hard
<apokryphos> Riyonuk: of course. You can do it all via synaptic
<apokryphos> ubotu: synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jessid> another question...having almost nothing to do with topic here: some of you have any idea where can I chat about Java? or where can I register to use #java irc channel????
<mwe> Riyonuk: yes in synaptics. but I don't use synaptics so I cant help you with that
<apokryphos> jessid: ##java
<Riyonuk> ok
<T2> Riyonuk: synaptic->settings->repositories
<benjamin-> hello
<Riyonuk> wow theres a bunch more programs in synaptic
<mwe> yeah synaptic, not synaptics. synaptics is a touchpad
<jessid> apokryphos with ##java nothing happens
<T2> Riyonuk: lol
<apokryphos> jessid: did you join that channel?
<linopil> any BG here?
<T2> bg?
<Riyonuk> once in options, what do I click?
<linopil> t2 ignore if you dont understand
<kuli> hello How to connect whireless card on ubunto
<benjamin-> can someon tell me how to get englisch error messages (in the bash) in my german ubuntu version ?
<jessid> apokryphos what do you mean with join? using gaim, for example?
<_Ace2016_> Hi all
<gean> i'm runnin' Mepis Linux, (ubuntu never installed, more then one month of try-and-suffer,) well, Mepis has the same repositories, desktop is KDE, only difference, after re-installing all audio related packages in the ubuntu main repositories i experience problems with the SOUND... xmms reports error when starting: [** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy]  ... xine starts with delay, complains abou
<gean> t alsa... any idea, how to get sound again? Finally: [[  lspci | grep Audio   ->  0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) ] ] 
<apokryphos> jessid: /join ##java
<Riyonuk> Oh, cool, I found kismet
<jessid>  /join ##java
<kuli> hello How to connect whireless card on ubunto
<mwe> benjamin-: change your locale
<_Ace2016_> anyone know a command that'll rename something.flv.mpeg to something.mpeg, i need a command to remove flv from the filename
<mwe> benjamin-: what does 'locale' output in a terminal?
<m12> i downloaded python paste per these instructions (http://pythonpaste.org/download/) but the "paster" command doesn't do anything.  any ideas as to why?
<IdleOne> jessid, dont put a space in front of /join ##java
<benjamin-> mwe: yes my local is set to "de_DE" - thanks for help - how to change this can i find via google (-:
<mwe> benjamin-: well first see if an english one is availble. type locale -a, does it show en_ something?
<alexander_> hello all
<Riyonuk> I installed kismet
<Riyonuk> where is it?
<benjamin-> mwe: jep, en_US is aviable
<alexander_> where can i put a command i want to run on every boot? or perhaps periodically?
<alexander_> periodically would be better
<apokryphos> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<miranda82> alexander, look for cron
<m12> alexander_:  try crontab
<mwe> benjamin-: en_US.utf8 ?
<Riyonuk> I dont see kismet in Applications
<linopil> how to copy burn CD on gnome?
<icheyne> !burn | linopil
<ubotu> linopil: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cody> hi all. Anyone out there able to help me get wireless working on my laptop. I am getting this error. "siocgifflags error no such device"
<mwe> benjamin-: en_US.utf8, is that what you see from locale -a?
<icheyne> linopil I like graveman
<icheyne> it's ugly but it works
<benjamin-> mwe: yes, thats it
<fromvega2> Hello, could you help-me with SQUID.conf logics? I have at least two files with site addrs, like LIST1 and LIST2. Also, I have at least two user groups, like USERS1 and USERS2. I want to allow USERS1 to access only sites in LIST1 and to allow USERS2 to access only the sites in LIST2 and so on... But I can't figure it how the logic should be using ACLs and http_access. Could you help-me?
<mwe> benjamin-: all right. export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<mwe> benjamin-: do you want it permanently, though?
<jessid> IdleOne man, nothing happens...
<IdleOne> jessid, what program are you using to chat right now?
<benjamin-> mwe: yes, permanently - this german errors dont help me mutch ..
<jessid> IdleOne gaim
<furox> hello ?
<mnoir> jessid: :)
<mwe> benjamin-: sudo nano /etc/environment, put LANG="en_US.UTF-8" there. export LANG="en_US.UTF-8" to have it work right away in your terminal
<jessid> mnoir good thing or bad thing?
<grimboy> Anyone know of a good saturn emulator for linux?
<mnoir> jessid: sorry - I was responding to an earlier line from you - nm
<Riyonuk> mwe, I went to synaptic, installed kismet, where is it? I dont see it in my applications...
<qoq> pucko- I can not resize or make partition on the external HD using Ubuntu livecd thou, and I have unmounted the external HD
<light_> i'm keep getting "...ImportError: No module named glade"  while trying to upgrade to edgy using "gksu "update-manager -c"" and the apt-get alternative don't work either
<IdleOne> jessid, on your buddy list click chat and in the window that opens type ##java and join
<mwe> Riyonuk: did you enable universe and update?
<linopil> can nautilus copy bootable data Cd?
<benjamin-> mwe: thanks for help, i am goning to try ..
<mwe> benjamin-: good luck
<s1zzl3r> help please. I found out myself howto install fglrx, but glxinfo | grep direct says: direct rendering: No    ....... how do I let it say Yes?
<IdleOne> jessid, better yet
<thehumanerror> does anyone use GNOME SoundConverter?
<furox> hello ?
<thehumanerror> and know where it's user configuration file is?
<IdleOne> jessid,  in terminal type sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<kane77> ehm... i tend to let my computer only hybernate... its cool, because I dont have to close all the programs.. save my work.. etc. BUT sometimes happens that my dad turns on the PC and accidentaly boots into ubuntu, and is left with only one choice - to restart the PC... (which by the way loses all my data that I didnt save) is there a way around this???
<Riyonuk> I think it was enabled by default
<Riyonuk> as I saw things like blah (universe)
<Riyonuk> mwe, did it not install right or something?
<crowley1027> when was PCI E x 16 installed in computers?
<Riyonuk> mwe, or must I restart?
<thehumanerror> kane77: yeah, give your Dad a user account
<florian> Hello I need some help with beagle ....
<florian> How Could I search latex files?
<kane77> thehumanerror, well now I did..
<mwe> Riyonuk: you don't need to restart. you need to update though
<kane77> thehumanerror, :D
<Riyonuk> update?
<thehumanerror> kane77: :)
<kane77> thehumanerror, I thought that it
<crowley1027> anyone: do you think a DELL With a pentium 3 processor would have a PCI express x16 slot?
<qoq> is it not possible to resize an existing partition on an external drive?
<IdleOne> Riyonuk,  in CLI sudo apt-get update
<mwe> Riyonuk: yes. you need synaptic to download the new repository listings
<Riyonuk> mwe, how?
<trev_> does anyone know if mac games run in linux?
<mwe> Riyonuk: I don
<pike_> kane77: run a vmware session of xp on another display and tell him all he needs to boot into xp is alt-ctrl-f6 or whatever :)
<mwe> Riyonuk: I don't use synaptic. in a terminal you can type sudo apt-get update
<mwe> Riyonuk: you need to close synaptic for that to work though
<T2> trev_: not natively i dont think
<Riyonuk> ok
<trev_> ok
<trev_> thx
<Riyonuk> Im growing to like the apt-get thing
<Riyonuk> kinda neat
<thehumanerror> crowley1027: Highly unlikely
<Riyonuk> ok it updated
<Riyonuk> now what?
<kane77> pike_, or I guess I'd make xp default in grub.. :D
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, in synaptic you would click reload
<thehumanerror> trev_: Probably not
<mwe> Riyonuk: apt-cache search kismet
<thehumanerror> trev_: If they had a PC version you could play that perhaps
<eyalw> hi!
<eyalw> Question
<gean> florian: what is beagle?
<thehumanerror> trev_: using Wine
<IdleOne> ask
<lupine_84> gean: beagle is a search engine
<lupine_84> how good it is is debatable
<lupine_84> (for your desktop)
<mnoir> IdleOne: it !ask
<crowley1027> I just got a graphics card that was installed in a new(er) dell and it has 512MB memory (good for $0.00) and i can't install it until i get a new computer.
<crowley1027> :'(
<IdleOne> mnoir, I know
<eyalw> I wanna start programming C++, Is Eclipse IDE any good, or is there any other great tools?
<IdleOne> !ask | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thehumanerror> gean: Beagle is a search tool, it searchs for text inside many different file formats, and it runs all the time so it's always up to daye
<crowley1027> IdleOne: He did.....
<eyalw> ubotu: ok :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> lol
<Riyonuk> mwe, I did, it showed "kismet - Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool"
<lupine_84> eyalw: editors are very much a preference thing
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell eyalw about yourself
<lupine_84> I prefer kdevelop; lots of people use anjuta or eclipse
<eyalw> lupine_84: i know, but what is the mainstreame/
<crowley1027> ubotu: tell eyalw about yourself
<lupine_84> in terms of numbers, probably vim and/or emacs
<qoq> does anyone know how to resize an external HD?
<lupine_84> but that's no reason to use them :
<pike_> eyalw: just vim is nice.
<lupine_84> :D
<crowley1027> !hello
<mwe> Riyonuk: sudo apt-get install kismet to install it
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<thehumanerror> eyalw: I was thinking about this, C++ IDEs, but found Anjuta to be quite low quality, and Eclipse with the C / C++ module installed to be OK
<grimboy> Anyone know of a good saturn emulator for linux?
<crowley1027> !tell eyalw about yourself
<mamelouk> eyalw: the eclipse c++ plug in is not as mature as the java one, but good enough to program
<Riyonuk> mwe, "Reading state information... Done
<Riyonuk> kismet is already the newest version.
<Riyonuk> "
<IdleOne> mwe,  something tells me that universe and multiverse arent enabled yet for Riyonuk
<IdleOne> nm
<thehumanerror> eyalw: But if you're used to Visual Studio then you'll likely be disappointed
* IdleOne is a second off tonight
<mamelouk> there is just one thing I hate it's that you can do more than one executable per project with cdt
<Riyonuk> ok now, back to my question, where is kismet? Like how do I start it?
<mwe> IdleOne: but apt-cache found kismet
<thehumanerror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beagle_(software) - for those interested in Beagle
<Slart> Hello, does anyone know how to update the list of discs/cd's/dvd's that nautilus shows (the same ones that shows up on the desktop in gnome). I've installed a new drive and it's the only one now showing up there
<mwe> IdleOne: shouldn't it be able to install it then?
<eyalw> lupine_84: I installed the CDT, (I use Eclipse usually 4 Java, I'm familier with it),
<IdleOne> mwe, yeah like I( said Im off by a few seconds
<thehumanerror> CDT, that's it
<eyalw> but how do i compile in C++, the comiler is not built in right?
<mamelouk> ...
<cody> anyone here able to help me get wireless working?
<s1zzl3r> help please. I found out myself howto install fglrx, but glxinfo | grep direct says: direct rendering: No    ....... how do I let it say Yes?
<mwe> Riyonuk: well appearently kismet is already installed
<lupine_85> eyalw: no; the compiler is gcc/g++
<Riyonuk> I already installed it >_>
<mamelouk> eyalw: no it's not built in, you can configure it in right->properties of your project
<mwe> Riyonuk: dpkg -l|grep kismet to verify
<lupine_85> the advantage of KDevelop - for me - is that it produces all the makefiles and stuff :D
<eyalw> lupine_85: so i have to download it seperatly, right?
<Riyonuk> mwe, yes, yes it is, so how do I use it? I dont see it in my programs list
<thehumanerror> I tried to use Eclipse, but I think it doesn't like the free software Java implementation I've got or something, it crashes a lot
<mwe> Riyonuk: I have no idea
<thehumanerror> cody: What's your wireless situation?
<linopil> and any commandline copy Cd solution ?
<mwe> Riyonuk: I have never used it
<grimboy> !saturn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saturn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyalw> will sudo apt-get install gcc
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, type kismet in cli should start it up
<Riyonuk> mwe, ii  kismet                           2006.04.R1-1.1                Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool
<eyalw> do the work
<gean> luupine_84, thehumanerror: thanks, i checked the beagle box in synaptic, i'll give 'im a longer try, sounds good..
<cody> It looks like the card gets picked up, but I cant get it working. Fresh install of edgy eft
<crowley1027> who here has the capability of building an entire computer from scratch (and has done it more than once)
<IdleOne> eyalw, build-essential is the name of package
<cody> thehumanerror: It looks like the card gets picked up, but I cant get it working. Fresh install of edgy eft
<n2diy> Slart, do the missing disks show up in system-admin-disks?
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission denied[1]  + Done(1)                    ${BIN}/kismet_server --silent ${server}
<mwe> Riyonuk: yes, it is installed. as I said I have no idea how to use it though
<thehumanerror> linopil: dd if=/dev/hdc ibs=2048 of=acdimage.iso obs=512 && cdrecord... something read the man page
<Slart> n2diy: there is no system, admin, disks
<Riyonuk> well shouldnt it be the same for all programs?
<Slart> n2diy: I'm on Ubuntu 6.10 64-bit
<pike_> alot of people seem to like kdevelop..
<crowley1027> thehumanerror: can you build a computer from scratch
<Some_Person> how long does the 6.10 live cd take to load?
<VODJ> anyone using ubuntu studio ?
<n2diy> Slart, ok, I'm on 6.06.
<thehumanerror> cody: right, do you have any idea what kind of wireless adaptor it is? Is it PC Card or internal?
<jughead>  Some_Person it depends on the hardware
<IdleOne> Some_Person, all depends
<cody> internal broadcom bcm4306
<Slart> n2diy: what does that disks utility do?
<thehumanerror> crowley1027: Yeah, I could build a computer
<thehumanerror> this would be much easier with voice
<cody> thehumanerror internal broadcom bcm4306
<thehumanerror> obviously with separate channels...
<Some_Person> estimate
<jessid> IdleOne I am really lost in that xgnome-chat....jejejeje to join to java channel, is there any password?
<n2diy> Slart it list the disks present on the system, there make, model, etc...
<crowley1027> thehumanerror:  do you have AIM, MSN, Yahoo?
<factboy818181> does anyone have any idea why my wireless mouse will not work?
<VODJ> HUMAN:  this is old school,  how it used to be
<thehumanerror> cody: I'm going to msg you
<Slart> n2diy: perhaps integrated in the devices-thingy?
<thehumanerror> VODJ: Yeah, but it's a slow way of giving free technical support
<eyalw> after i downloaded the build packege?
<IdleOne> jessid, just type /join ##java
<thehumanerror> cody: I use IRC :)
<VODJ> HUMAN:  FREE is the operative word
<n2diy> Slart, I don't know, I guess you'll have to fish and around, and hope you catch something?
<thehumanerror> cody: and all the other stuff, but let's just use IRC for now
<lnostdal> 311
<cody> thehumanerror ok
<Riyonuk> ok since I cant seem to be getting kismet to work, how do I uninstall it>
<Some_Person> on an eMachines T3120 with 640mb ram, how long would the live cd take to load?
<jessid> IdleOnec no man, nothing happens... I think this hates me, jejeje
<Slart> n2diy: I'll go hunting.. I'll report back if something eats me =)
<lnostdal> (ups; disregard that)
<kane77> what is the advantage of  ext3 over ext2 (reiser)?? which do you recommend?
<thehumanerror> VODJ: There are free (and FREE) methods of talking to people using the Internet.
<mwe> kane77: don't use ext2. it doesn't use a journal
<jughead> Some_Person: 5 minutes maybe?  probably less
<n2diy> Slart, roger that GL
<IdleOne> jessid,  have you connected xchat to freenode yet?
<Some_Person> ok, i'll try again
<kane77> mwe, what is a journal?
<VODJ> HUMAN:  again,  I am old school,  do not mind typing,  to each their own
<mwe> kane77: reiser3 is known to fail misarably from time to time
<pike_> kane77: i like ext3 since its journaled and xfs as my /tmp directory..
<braden__> hi there, Im totally new to kubuntu. My brother is logged in on another session, and I cant access external drives that have been mounted. it tells me it cannot enter the directory /media/sdb3.any ideas on how i can copy some stuff of of this drive?
<mwe> kane77: a log of changes that can be reverted in case of a power failure for example
<thehumanerror> VODJ: I don't mind typing either, but sometimes it's easier to explain things using your voice
<[^Twen^] > I didn't use the server-CD when installing Ubuntu. Is there any download for LAMP so I can install Apache, PHP and MySQL at the same time?
<mwe> kane77: in other words it keeps your file system a lot more robust and stable
<kane77> mwe, thanx.. I think I convert my partition to ext3...
<thehumanerror> VODJ: Voice has a higher emotive bandwidth :)
<factboy818181> help on wireless mouse?
<thehumanerror> cody: I sent you a message, you still about?
<IdleOne> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<VODJ> BRADEN:  have you tried just surfing through the network to find an open windows share?    You have enable the share in windows first to get it to read right.
<jessid> IdleOne ops! eee..mmmmm.... now I can see it....thanks!
<thehumanerror> hang on a minute, can you even send messages to people or do you have to register now to do that?
<Cosmonaut3030> What do I do with a 'bin' file?
<cody> thehumanerror: ya, but I don't really use irc that much and I dont see your message
<IdleOne> thehumanerror, need to register
<jughead> thehumanerror: you have to register
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, throw it in the bin?
<thehumanerror> throw rubbish in it
<Cosmonaut3030> ...
<VODJ> BRADEN:  you may have to hit refresh a few times to get it to read the windows share,   sometimes but it works.
<braden__> VODJ: Its a FAT32 external hard drive...
<thehumanerror> Seveas: Mine was funnier, but only just
<braden__> (USB)
<Seveas> thehumanerror, indeed
<mwe> kane77: good choice. unless you have very special demands, ext3 is probably the best
<VODJ> BRADEN:  that should easily be read
<Cosmonaut3030> I meant a .package file.
<thehumanerror> cody: OK, we'll do it here, let me just look up the support for your wireless adaptor on the web
<kane77> mwe, :D no special demands...
<Cosmonaut3030> What do I do with it?
<CrazytalesAway> Cosmonaut3030: you execute it, should be chmod a+x
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, that you should really throw in the bin
<braden__> VODJ: My brother's login session can mount it perfectly and read it. mine wont.
<Seveas> .package files are evil
<CrazytalesAway> Oops, late for .bin
<Cosmonaut3030> Qhy?
<Seveas> find a .deb or .tar.gz
<VODJ> Braden:  are you using VMWARE?
<thehumanerror> crowley1027: Are you still about? (I'm multiplexing...)
<Cosmonaut3030> There's a reason for this.
<crowley1027> thehumanerror: I'm here, i'm www.walmart.com ing
<Cosmonaut3030> chmod a+x? Is that a command?
<crowley1027> is a Celeron D a good processor?
<kane77> mwe, plus I want no hassle... (i heard conversion to/from ext2/3 is hassle free :D)
<Riyonuk> how do I uninstall kismet?
<CrazytalesAway> crowley - no.
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, there is no reason to use .package files
<crowley1027> why not
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, sudo apt-get remove kismet
<CrazytalesAway> not much L2 cachr
<Cosmonaut3030> Seveas: Why not?
<CrazytalesAway> cache*
<braden__> VODJ: Sorry, can you repeat your last line?
<Riyonuk> thank you
<CrazytalesAway> crowley1027: what motherboard?
<btrento> I just got aiglx installed on my computer and everything is working fine except  that when ever i try to play a movie in mplayer the screen is blue.  any help would be appreciated
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, because there are alternatives that don't suck donkey balls
<Seveas> excusez le mot
<mwe> kane77: you need to convert from a different file system?
<Cosmonaut3030> Ok... I'll look for an ubuntu .deb
<qoq> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<crowley1027> CrazytalesAway: can you do me a small favor?
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, which application?
<CrazytalesAway> crowley1027: what?
<IdleOne> lol Seveas you speak french also
<Seveas> IdleOne, un peu, but not in here usually
<crowley1027> CrazytalesAway: can you do a simple contrast of two computers?  (pros and cons of each)
<pm2> Is there a way to make my iPod automount in the latest version of Kubuntu?
<Seveas> pm2, plug it in
<CrazytalesAway> crowley1027: Yes, /query me
<thehumanerror> OK, it looks like crowley1027 is shopping for a computer, I'll just help cody
<CrazytalesAway> I need to go
<pm2> Seveas, I did that
<Cosmonaut3030> Seveas: Amsn 0.96. Only 0.95 is in the repositories.
<jessid_> IdleOne, man, at last I am here
<justin_> Can I after a Ubuntu install - add another physical disk to the Grub boot menu? - So let's say I can boot from another hard disk which has another OS on it since my Ubuntu HDD is 100% Ubuntu?
<Seveas> !info amsn feisty
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95+dfsg2-0.1 (feisty), package size 2265 kB, installed size 7708 kB
<lupine_85> justin_: yes
<IdleOne> jessid_,  now type /join ##java
<lupine_85> just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst appropriately
<justin_> lupine_85, Excellent would you have a link to some d
<justin_> docs*
<kane77> mwe, no... well... I'm just looking at a guide how to convert ext2 to ext3, but... err.. I'll take a deeper look... :)
<IdleOne> jessid_,  also close gaim and never use it to chat on irc again :)
<crowley1027> 	Extremely efficient processor with Enhanced Virus Protection      <---------- A processor that offers virus protection?
<braden__> VODJ: Sorry, can you please repeat your last line?
<Cosmonaut3030> Seveas: Amsn 0.96. Only 0.95 is in the repositories.
<jessid_> IdleOne jajaja why is that?
<Cosmonaut3030> Sorry didn't mean to sayt that
<mwe> kane77: I haven't done it myself, but adding a journal should be easy I think
<lupine_85> justin_: there are examples in the file itself, or you can try the manpage
<IdleOne> jessid_,  like Seveas  said in french earlier it sucks donkey balls
<VODJ> Just wondering if you installed Linux to the hard drive (natural)  or where using a VMWARE emulator?
<braden__> VODJ: Its on the hard drive
<justin_> lupine_85, O,1 would be the second hardrive?
<justin_> Or 2,0
<kane77> mwe, i think it is...
<Riyonuk> You know how in windows, if you want more info you type "command /?", how does that work in ubuntu?
<braden__> i just dont see why it wont mount
<braden__> for me
* d00d is back (gone 03:05:35)
<lupine_85> justin_: hda1 would be hd(0,0); hdb1 would be hd(1,0)
<VODJ> you should be able to read a fat32 windows drive Braden
<morto> why
<justin_> Riyonuk, man program ---- or usually program -help or -h or --help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> had2 would, of course, be (hd0,1)
<mwe> kane77: tune2fs IIRC
<lupine_85> erm, my typing is dead today
<justin_> lupine_85, :) I see thanks
<lupine_85> hd needs to be inside the brackets
<Riyonuk> well mostly intrested in the command for apt-get
<lynucs> guys, you all are using ESD?? is there no other way to get sounds from multiple applications?
<jessid_> IdleOne jajajaja ok ok...
<morto> why
<braden__> VODJ: I know- my brothers session does fine. When I try to mount or access the drive in konqueror it says it can't enter the directory.
<braden__> are some permissions messed up?
<lupine_85> lynucs: I'm just using ALSA. works fine.
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, there is no .deb for that yet, you may have to wait a bit
<VODJ> Look and see if you have SAMBA set up Braden
<justin_> lupine_85, Yeah, I was just confused by the numbers I got the rest -- alright thanks lupine_85  :)
<kane77> mwe, oh crap.. I cant unmount my partition... (I could, but I want to keep my uptime :D)
<thehumanerror> cody: It looks like you'll have to use ndiswrapper to support that card, I'm just looking up a document that might help
<cody> thehumanerror: thanks
<braden__> VODJ: But another session does it fine.
<thehumanerror> cody: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<VODJ> braden:  maybe a reboot
<braden__> okay
<morto> braden sucks
<mwe> kane77: heh
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know why the "sessions > Startup apps" does not save an entry?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212-41-92-53.adsl.solnet.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<VODJ> Braden:  not always does things work
* braden__ smacks morto
<Seveas> braden__, relax, he's gone
<thehumanerror> cody: should help, it even explains for a Broadcom chip, although it's not quite the same one
<VODJ> Braden:  playing with sound I can have issues from one session to another.
<braden__> haha its okay
<braden__> ill try a reboot
<Cosmonaut3030> Seveas: Doesn't matter, found them
<braden__> thanks everyone
<cody> thehumanerror: thanks, I'll take a look at that and see what I can do
<thehumanerror> cody: Hold that thought
<thehumanerror> cody: According to the wiki entry there's an open source bcm43xx module
<thehumanerror> cody: Can you just sudo lsmod please
<thehumanerror> cody: and tell me if the module called bcm43xx is loaded
<Cosmonaut3030> Seveas: Thanks for the help though :d
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know why the "sessions > Startup apps" does not save an entry??? e.g. check-gmail, beryl-manager
<alex-weej> system tools keep telling me "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." - how do i fix this?
<pm2> Is there a way to make my iPod automount in the latest version of Kubuntu?  I installed the ipodslave package, but it still won't automount.
<cody> thehumanerror: i've got bcm43xx in that list
<light_> i'm keep getting "...ImportError: No module named glade"  while trying to upgrade dapper to edgy using "gksu "update-manager -c"" and the apt-get alternative doesn't work either (doesn't find any updates)
<linopil> I knew about krusader commander in kDE
<linopil> what commander in gnome?
<thehumanerror> cody: you still here?
<magicbronson> trying to get wireless working. anyone know why i'm not getting dhcp offers?
<linopil> gnome baker taking too much time
<cody> thehumanerror: yes
<tophat2445> Hi
<thehumanerror> cody: OK well I'm going to have to to soon, so if I do, this site is where you should start really...
<cody> thehumanerror: I've got bcm43xx in that list
<thehumanerror> cody: oh frak
<thehumanerror> cody: yeah, I got that
<thehumanerror> cody: I'm saying oh frak because that site is a Berlios site, and Berlios is down
<kRush> can someone give me a link to an explanation on users and groups under linux, all i get on google is links to linux user groups =/
<thehumanerror> cody: I know that because I'm trying to get someone to help me out with GNOME SoundConverter and I was going to go to it's home site to find help!
<thehumanerror> cody: Using Google cache...
<Some_Person> i'm having trouble booting the live cd
<julian__> installed beryl and when i use command beryl-manager i get booted to login. any help?
<tophat2445> I got "The Official Ubuntu Book" as a gift...I just want to thank the Community!
<Some_Person> i put it in my external drive and reboot
<Riyonuk> What weere those window managers that use low rescources? Fluxbox and what? And are any with ubuntu, you know, in the Add/Remove thing
<Some_Person> and i select the first option
<Some_Person> i see the ubuntu logo and the progress bar
<Some_Person> then a blank screen with a blinking underscore
<jisatsu> how can I list the libraries and versions loaded by a particular program?
<Some_Person> after 10 minutes-still blank screen
<anto> Guys i need some helping compling my server
<FlimFlamMan> hi.how do i install flash 9 on edgy?
<mwe> compling?
<Some_Person> what should i do now?
<thehumanerror> cody: Does the device appear in the HAL? Check System > Administration > Device Manager
<thehumanerror> FlimFlamMan: It's probably in the Ubuntu Wiki, did you check there? There might even be a whole page on it.
<anto> FlimflamMan
<cody> thehumanerror: it does
<thehumanerror> cody: right
<thehumanerror> cody: what does sudo ifconfig say?
<Some_Person> hello?
<FlimFlamMan>   thehumanerror - i'll check
<linopil> gnomebaker taking toomuch time
<anto> FlimflamMan: what you should do is open a file browser and go /home/__YOUR USER__/.mozzila/pluggins/ and replace the libflashplayer.so
<anto> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Some_Person> HELLO?
<anto> anyone got any idea why?
<linopil> can I nice gnomebaker?
<anto> yes hello to you too
<thehumanerror> Some_Person: Do you have a BIOS that can boot off external CD-ROM drives?
<Paddy_EIRE> linopil: whats up with baker?
<Some_Person> obviously, since i see the cd menu
<mwe> anto: what is giving you that?
<cody> thehumanerror: I have eth0 (wired) and lo
<linopil> very slow
<Some_Person> and the ubuntu logo
<thehumanerror> Some_Person: Sorry, I couldn't read it all!
<linopil> makes you wanna go back to nero windows
<anto> mwe: well i'm trying to compile my Open tibia server to linux.
<mwe> anto: it looks like it's a file using windows newlines
<Paddy_EIRE> linopil: is all your burning software like this or just baker
<wikijeff> Is there a package for google earth on ubuntu??
<Some_Person> my internal drive has a problem with reading and writing cd-r's, so i cant try that
<Paddy_EIRE> wikijeff: yep
<anto> mwe: could you explain what a windows newline looks like and what i should replace it with=
<thehumanerror> Some_Person: Have you tried the safe mode option, that might work, or there's an Alternative boot CD apparently, maybe that'd work
<linopil> new install started with gnomebaker Paddy_EIRE
<wikijeff> Paddy_EIRE: I can't find it in synaptic
<Some_Person> safe mode option?
<thehumanerror> cody: I'm still with you, just thinking
<danielmccauley> Does Ubuntu still suport PPC architecture?
<apokryphos> danielmccauley: yes
<anto> mwe: could you explain what a windows newline looks like and what i should replace it with=
<thehumanerror> Some_Person: At the first menu when the CD boots, while it's counting down
<ZmasteR> hey guys my friend needs some more ppl to fill his questionnaire in for uni (ive not even got round to writting mine yet lol) if u could take 30secs just to fill it in,,,would be cool.....im gonna try and finish writing mine tonight if i can lol --->>  http://oli.ibox-security.net
<apokryphos> !msg | danielmccauley
<ubotu> danielmccauley: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<crowley1027> CrazytalesAway: are you still here?
<jughead>  /time
<mwe> anto: install tofrodo to convert it to unix newlines
<crowley1027> !time
<thehumanerror> anto: Google for the difference between Unix and Windows text files, that will explain all you need to know
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<cody> thehumanerror: no problem
<wikijeff> Paddy_EIRE: what's the package name?
<thehumanerror> anto: Or use that tool, yeah
<linopil> it i the ubuntu alternate  CD read now more than 50 min 47 left
<FlimFlamMan> do i need anything else installed to get flash9 to work, aside from the beta libflashplayer.so ?
<danielmccauley> Does anyone use Ubuntu on their Powerbook?
<mwe> anto: tofrodos that is
<anto> anto@anto-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install tofrodo
<anto>  E: Couldn't find package tofrodo
<crowley1027> anyone:   Who here can give me a good contrast between two computers?
<Some_Person> ok, i'll try safe mode
<mwe> anto: tofrodos that is
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mwe> anto: no tofrodo
<mwe> !info tofrodos
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<centosian> member:crowley1027: yeah, what 2 computers
<anto> mwe: aah okej :P
<Paddy_EIRE> wikijeff: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Google_Earth
<thehumanerror> danielmccauley: Yeah, it does, I think. Check the main page, I don't see why they'd have dropped PPC just yet
<mwe> anto: then use dos2unix foo.c
<wikijeff> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<anto> okej :D
<mwe> anto: using the correct file name of cours
<thehumanerror> ubuto: It's because we're all so polite
<mwe> e
<Paddy_EIRE> np :)
<crowley1027> centosian: i queried you
<danielmccauley> I had a heck of a time configuring Debian with my Powerbook, just wondering if its any easier with Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> wikijeff: p.s. do u have wine installed
<centosian> member:crowley1027: WTF?
<anto> MEW: thanks man but now i'm generating another error, ill try to fix it my self else ill ask for more help.
<Riyonuk> where would I install fluxbox from?
<thehumanerror> cody: I'm afraid I don't actually know what to do next
<crowley1027> centosian: what
<thehumanerror> cody: Sorry
<mwe> anto: yeah
<centosian> member:crowley1027: that's what I said
<Paddy_EIRE> Riyonuk: just sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<wikijeff> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, do I need it for this? I was hoping for a version native to linux
<crowley1027> centosian: why did you say "WTF?"
<cody> thehumanerror: thats ok. I'll keep searching
<centosian> google wtf
<Paddy_EIRE> wikijeff: oh your right it is oops
<Paddy_EIRE> wikijeff: that link will get the linux native
<crowley1027> centosian: i know what WTF means
<crowley1027> centosian: why did you say it
<centosian> I was responding I thought. Who's on first?
<simmerz> are the smartmontools on the installer cd and available for use without installing to hd??
<wikijeff> Paddy_EIRE: ok, great
<crowley1027> centosian: can you contrast those two desktops for me?
<crowley1027> centosian: (pros and cons of each)
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, you can install everything from either the cli or from synaptic
<centosian> WHICH TWO?
<lynucs> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<crowley1027> centosian:  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5238475  and   http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5280738
<crowley1027> i'm leaning towards the AMD
<linopil> gnomebaker failed to copy alternateCD . what a shame
<centosian> they both suck dork
<Riyonuk> yeah I just found it
<Riyonuk> but
<Riyonuk> how do you know it even exists
<Riyonuk> -_-
<Riyonuk> there no like sudo apt-get list all programs?
<centosian> oh for ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> umm
<light_> !edjy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edjy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> I installed fluxbox
<Riyonuk> nothing happened
<light_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<crowley1027> centosian: no, thats my budget.  can you contrast them for me or not.
<lynucs> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<compengi> !paste
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, I installed fluxbox
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, nothing happned
<crowley1027> !who | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, now you need to log back in and click on session and choose fluxbox
<centosian> yeah the amd will be a little faster
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, evertime?
#ubuntu 2006-12-27
<compengi> crowley1027, it's was for me :)
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, no not everytime but this time yes
<Riyonuk> And you said everything is from synaptic, I cant find warsow
<crowley1027> compengi: oh.
<Riyonuk> http://www.warsow.net/
<crowley1027> centosian: hello??
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, everything that is available in the repositories that is
<thehumanerror> cody: I did a search using Google for ubuntu bcm43xx, the first two results look very promising, ones from an Ubuntu forum thread that a poll (they had a poll at the top of the thread) said worked for 67% of people or something (!) and the second result is the Ubuntu Wiki page for using bcm43xx. I'm sure one of those resources will help you
<qoq> any tips on partitioning an external HD (320GB) using Gparted livecd? dapper livecd couldn't do it
<centosian> and the hard drive is faster member:crowley1027
<fnord_> #ubuntu-xgl
<shinobi2> is there a way to display the read, write and re-write speed of a cdrom?
<Riyonuk> ok
<Riyonuk> thanks
<pengo> hie
<arawn> hello, I need your help plz
<fnord_> ask away
<arawn> I installed Wine in Ubuntu
<pengo> i am a problem with firefox ,java applets dont work
<IdleOne> ask and ye shall receive
<compengi> i got this running in my processes can any one tell me what are those? if they are default or something wrong going on because i don't remember those processes running http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38932/
<IdleOne> pengo, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<arawn> and I installed 'Powerpoint viewer' .
<pengo> ok i am trying
<Yodude> can someone help me a bit?
<fnord_> hey im getting a really wierd out put from glxinfo
<fnord_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crowley1027> !ask | yodude
<ubotu> yodude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arawn> maybe, when I open a .pps document, Powerpoint does not open
<Yodude> ok i want to try ubuntu
<Yodude> but without touching my windows installation
<Yodude> can i?
<IdleOne> pengo, you need to restart firefox after you install those 2 packages
<alex-weej> arawn: Powerpoint Viewer is not registered as an application able to open .pps files
<IdleOne> Yodude, yup you can
<pengo> ok i am installing now
<pengo> Thanks
<pengo> i will say you results
<fnord_> hey im getting a reallly wierd out put from glxinfo
<fnord_> fnord@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo
<fnord_> name of display: :0.0
<fnord_> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Eclypse> how do I stop apt from returning "WARNING: The following packages could not be authenticted!"?
<fnord_>  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<fnord_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<fnord_>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<arawn> When I associate .pps to : wine ' home/USER/blahblah/PPVIEW' ; powerpoint viewer will open. without my document
<thehumanerror> cody: do you get anything with iwconfig?
<fnord_>  Current serial number in output stream:  17
<alex-weej> arawn: you can achieve that by choosing "Open With..." in the context menu of a PowerPoint file, and using "wine 'C:\\Path\\To\\Viewer.exe'" as the application
<Eclypse> how do I stop apt from returning "WARNING: The following packages could not be authenticted!"?
<compengi> crowley1027, do you know what are those processes for? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38932/
<Yodude> ok tell  me how
<fnord_> Eclypse, authenticate them
<anto> configure: error: "lua headers are missing."
<Yodude> i read that i can download an image then burn then run
<Eclypse> fnord_ how?
<alex-weej> Eclypse: are you using unsupported repositories?
<pengo> i wont work again
<Yodude> can it be THAT simple?
<linopil> so much post -install
<IdleOne> Yodude, www.ubuntu.com
<anto> mwe: configure: error: "lua headers are missing."
<cody> thehumanerror: I do, it gives me info about it
<fnord_> get the pgp key from there site
<IdleOne> Yodude,  yes it can :)
<Yodude> yes that's where i read it
<Eclypse> alex-weej, I don't know. I use universal, backports, official, automatic, et.c
<Some_Person> safe mode didnt work
<crowley1027> compengi: i'm a linux noob.
<arawn> alex-weej ... it's ok, Powerpoint viewer run. maybe, it don't oopen my document 	
<arawn> automatically
<Yodude> but what if i download then burn
<copyleft_> is there a repositories for flash 9 plugin
<Yodude> then it doesn't work?
<Some_Person> could it be because my drive is usb?
<alex-weej> copyleft_: no
<crowley1027> centosian: do you know what these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38932/  processes are?
<Yodude> what if i can't turn my PC on after it!?
<alex-weej> Eclypse: you need to install the GPG keys for the maintainers of your unofficial repositories
<sillynewb> how do I get wireless to work under ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Yodude, why wouldnt you be able to
<sillynewb> I think my laptop has a internal wireless card or something
<IdleOne> !wifi | sillynewb
<ubotu> sillynewb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eclypse> alex-weej, how?
<sillynewb> but I can't pull it up via lspci or dmesg
<alex-weej> Eclypse: or just turn off any repositor that isn't *.ubuntu.com
<Yodude> cuz maybe my hardware isn't compatible ( although i checked and it seems compatible:
<arawn> 
<arawn> the applicatif one opens well, but does not open my document automatically.
<Eclypse> alex-weej, how do I get the gpg keys for all of them?
<mwe> anto: install liblua5liblua50-dev probably
<alex-weej> Eclypse: go to their website, there's no standard procedure
<IdleOne> Yodude, burn the cd and see you in about 30 minutes running Ubuntu Live :)
<anto> mwe: i have allready got it installed
<Yodude> lol
<Eclypse> alex-weej, it does this for like almost every package I try to install . . . .
<alex-weej> Eclypse: reload the package information
<Eclypse> alex-weej, I don't think i have the official GPG key installed.
<Yodude> so it automatically detects everything?
<sillynewb> how do I figure out if my ubuntu is dapper or breezy?
<Eclypse> alex-weej, what do you mean? sudo apt-get update?
<bandit> hi all, I am having some troubles with my sound. it was working okay and now it completely stopped. what are some tools to figure out whats going on?
<IdleOne> Yodude,  99.9%
<Eclypse> alex-weej, if so, that wont work.
<Yodude> lol, why?
<compengi> sillynewb, from the kernel version
<Some_Person> can i even install ubuntu from a bootable usb cd drive?
<IdleOne> Yodude, of course not everything is perfect but you should be just fine
<Dagfari> greetings
<Yodude> ok i still have some questions
<compengi> sillynewb, run uname -a in your ternimal
<compengi> terminal*
<Yodude> let's say i downloaded ubuntu ( .iso)
<Cald> hello
<Yodude> and i burnt it
<Cald> how can i change the charset used by bash plz ?
<Dagfari> do I just blurt out my question?
<Yodude> first question: i just put it in my CD ROM and it boots?
<IdleOne> Dagfari, yup
<pengo> applets arent work yet
<IdleOne> Yodude,  provided that your computer is set to boot from cd first yes
<Cald> or the charset used by the system
<Dagfari> ok, is there an option to save an installer to my laptop harddrive and run setup from there? I don't have a cdrom in it
<Yodude> and how do i set it to boot from a CD?
<Yodude> BIOS>
<Yodude> ?
<Dagfari> yodude, yes
<Yodude> i thought BIOS is a part of windows
<Dagfari> basic input/output system
<Yodude> ok let's say i configured the NIOS
<Dagfari> it's part of your motherboard
<Yodude> BIOS
<Madpilot> yock, no, it's hardware-based, not OS-based
<compengi> i got this running in my processes can any one tell me what are those? if they are default or something wrong going on because i don't remember those processes running http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38932/
<Madpilot> Yodude, even ^^^
<Eclypse> alex-weej you have an answer for me?
<MementoMori> hi all
<Yodude> and let's say i put the CD and it ran, i can face some problems
<Yodude> for instace m y mouse it USB based
<IdleOne> compengi, all normal
<MementoMori> where can I ask some pyqt4 related question?
<compengi> IdleOne, okay thanks alot
<IdleOne> compengi, yup
<Yodude> which brings me to ask is the CD version already packed with the necessary drivers?
<Madpilot> Yodude, USB mice should work on the LiveCD - even wireless mice to, IME
<alex-weej> Eclypse: no, the keys for the official repositories really should already be on your system
<Yodude> so ubuntu has all the drivers
<Yodude> yes?
<alexises> me revoila
<IdleOne> yes
<alex-weej> Eclypse: either they aren't, or someone is persistently intercepting your connection :P
<bandit> Hello, can anybody tell where I can look to see why I am no longer getting any sound? the mixer is set to autodetect but i still can't hear anything
<alexises> sorry
<Yodude> cool!
<Eclypse> alex-weej, I am using a proxy of that has anything to do wit hhit
<Yodude> and another question: i have a NETGEAR FA311 fast ehternet network card
<alex-weej> Eclypse: possibly.
<Yodude> is it supported ( i know how to configure my xconnection in windows)
<sillynewb> how do I know if I am running breezy or dapper?
<IdleOne> Yodude, like I said before not everything is perfect so if you do have any problems you can come back here and ask for help :)
<HymnToLife> sillynewb, uname -r
<HymnToLife> 2.6.12 = Breezy, 2.6.15 = Dapper
<Eclypse> alex-weej, this is really annoying.
<sillynewb> 2.6.17-10-generic
<HymnToLife> that's Edgy
<Madpilot> Yodude, for mice/keyboards/etc, they should just work. Wireless might be tougher.
<sillynewb> what does.17 = ?
<Yodude> but that's where i'm confused, if something goes wrong will i even be able to reboot with WINDOWS?
<alex-weej> Eclypse: it will only cause a problem if your proxy is modifying the package files
<alex-weej> sillynewb: that's your kernel version
<IdleOne> Yodude, yes
<Eclypse> alex-weej, I can't use automatix because it stops it at "cannot authenticate" and automatix doesn't automaticalyl say yes.
<Madpilot> Yodude, the LiveCD does not touch your hard drive or installed OS at all
<Yodude> by re-configuring BIOS?
<Eclypse> alex-weej it's not.
<Madpilot> Eclypse, be glad you can't use automatix. It's a good way to break your system.
<alex-weej> Eclypse: disable all unofficial repositories, reload, and see if the error ir still there.
<IdleOne> Yodude, the live cd runs the operating system from the cd it doesnt touch/change the windows at all
<Spaghetti_Knife> Where do I find the newest version of java for my ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Yodude, just reboot w/ no CD in the drive, Windows will start normally
<linopil> in /usr/lib I have folder firefox and mozilla-firefox
<alex-weej> Eclypse: generally, Automatix, etc. are an utter sack of crap and you should just not use them.
<Spaghetti_Knife> I can only find up to 1.4.
<Spaghetti_Knife> No 1.5
<Eclypse> madpilot, I'm not in the mood for ignorant people right now.
<Yodude> ok one more question ( lol i ask a lot of question cuz i'm totally new to linux)
<linopil> which is the right one for plugins
<Madpilot> Eclypse, excuse me?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I can't find Java  1.5.
<Yodude> updates: i can install updates when running the liveCD yes?
<Yodude> i mean "can't"
<alex-weej> Yodude: you can but there's little point
<Yodude> oh i CAN?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I install java webstart 1.5?
<finalbeta> Yodude, you can as long as you have enough ram
<Yodude> good
<IdleOne> Yodude, you can but once you reboot to windows they wont be saved
<Spaghetti_Knife> Add/Remove only has 1.4.
<linopil> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin Spaghetti_Knife
<alex-weej> Yodude: why do you want to install updates from the livecd?
<Slart> n2diy: I've looked around my menus and there is a reference to the mythical "disks admin" applet.. it's supposed to be in my /usr/bin directory but it's not... and using this applet I'm supposed to be able to set what drives are visible from nautilus/gnome...
<alex-weej> Yodude: any changes you make to the LiveCD environment are lost when you shut it down.
<Eclypse> madpilot, everyone in this IRC channel seems to think that automatix is the plague, I've never had a problem with it, ever.  and many people tell me that this channel is just biased against it so I'm just done with that crap.
<Yodude> ok
<alex-weej> Slart: disks-admin was removed in previous releases
<IdleOne> Yodude, one more thing
<Dagfari> so I guess noone knows about installing Ubuntu from other than cd rom?
<Slart> alex-weej: oh.. what are we supposed to use now ?
<alex-weej> Dagfari: install the ISO on to a usb key and boot that
<Spaghetti_Knife> linopil It says I'm at the latest version already, but it's not running the scanner class.
<IdleOne> Yodude, the live cd will be alot slower then what you are used to so dont let that affect your decision on installing permanently :)
<fnord_> Eclypse,  | !patiance
<linopil> Eclypse, ?
<alex-weej> Slart: what are you trying to do?
<n2diy> Slart: Roger that, so with 6.10 it isn't included, and you have to add it?
<Madpilot> Eclypse, regulars on this channel have seen too many systems broken by autobreakitz, and too much bad attitude from the dev team of the thing... hence the default 'avoid entirely' attitude here...
<Slart> alex-weej: I'm trying to update the drive list in the places tab in  nautlius
<Dagfari> I don't have a USB key, either
<Spaghetti_Knife> linopil: Do you know much about java?
<linopil> no
<alex-weej> Eclypse: Automatix is like an aftermarket spoiler for your car that you buy off ebay that turns out to be rubbish
<fnord_> !patiance | Eclypse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yodude> question: so when using LiveCD, i am not able to save files or whatever else to the hardrive itself?
<Slart> n2diy: I have no idea.. alex-weej seems like the evil mastermind behind this.. ;)
<KirillZ> Hey guys, I get "Couldn't find package courier-imap" after doing "apt-get install courier-imap". Any tips?
<linopil> !patience | fnord
<ubotu> fnord: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Eclypse> fnord_ I don't want to hear that bot.
<n2diy> Slart: Who is he, a developer?
<bandit> Hey guys, i really want to get my sound working again, and I can't figure out why its not playing? i am not a noob, but i have no experience with audio
<alex-weej> bandit: what's the problem?
<finalbeta> Slart, you can manually edit /etc/fstab , feisty will have a replacement, and feisty should dynamically update that list even.
<Slart> n2diy: he's in this channel =).. I have no idea who he is... but he knew that it was removed in the 6.10 release
<finalbeta> yet that is still 4 months off
<Yodude> so i can say that the liveCD is just to see how ubuntu works and not to actually use the system a bit?
<Some_Person> ubuntu can only be installed by booting a cd, right
<alex-weej> Some_Person: wrong
<n2diy> Slart: Ok, so he saved you some trouble shooting then.
<bandit> well... nothing is coming out the speakers! its playing in totem or whatever but nothing can be heard, its not muted and everything is plugged in. my hardware plays when i am in windwos so its not that either
<IdleOne> Yodude, no you can use the entire system without having to install it
<Slart> finalbeta: oh, I've done that.. I can use the drive.. but I have to go through filesystem, media, sdd3.. the other drives I can just select directly from the places-tab
<finalbeta> Yodude, indeed, yet, I personally also used the live CD to test hardware and recover windows passwords.
<Slart> n2diy: indeed =)
<Madpilot> Eclypse, if your issue is with Automatix, then #automatix is probably a better channel for you than #ubuntu...
<Some_Person> how else can it be installed?
<Dagfari> great question
<Yodude> great!!! so it can control the hardrive that windows uses and add and delete files top it?
<Slart> finalbeta: can I edit the list manually? until feisty is available
<linopil> I want another partition huge one to continue (enlarge transparently) /home how ??
<Eclypse> madpilot, my only issue with automatix is that it doesn't have an auto yes for the unable to authenticat eprompt, which is not what I'm here for, I'm here because apt isn't able to authenticate said packages.
<alex-weej> Yodude: Windows XP uses the "NTFS" file system, which is proprietary and had to be largely reverse-engineered. Write support for it is not enabled by default in Linux due to risk of data loss.
<finalbeta> Slart,  not sure, but go to the drive with nautilus, and then add a bookmark. That place should then be added to that list I think.
<Some_Person> alex-weej: how else can ubuntu be installed?
<Madpilot> Eclypse, which repos?
<Eclypse> madpilot, I'm pretty sure it's all official. . . .
<IdleOne> Eclypse, apt cant authenticate probably because automatix broke them
<Yodude> that's ok, cause i have the hardrive (D) that
<Eclypse> idleone, quiet you.
<light_> i'm keep getting "...ImportError: No module named glade"  while trying to upgrade dapper to edgy using "gksu "update-manager -c"" and the apt-get alternative doesn't work either (doesn't find any updates)
<Yodude> it's FAT332
<IdleOne> Eclypse, F U
<Yodude> 32*
<alex-weej> Some_Person: lots and lots of different ways :)
<Slart> finalbeta... yes.. but then it goes to the bottom of the list.. and it's colored like a bookmark.. instead of the fancy hard drive graphics.. it's really just an annyoance.. but still
<Yodude> can it be written to?
<Madpilot> IdleOne, Eclypse - be polite.
<Eclypse> IdleOne, try using your brain then mindlessly blaming automatix.
<KirillZ> Hey, just to shed some more light. Could it not be finding "courier-imap" package because apt-get itself got corrupt somehow? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :)
<TehBigToe> guys, I want to start doing backups, I have a new DVD+-RW drive and I'm going to get some rewritables tomorrow, how do I set ubuntu to do a backup every night of all the files that have changed and put them on the disc, while keeping the old files on there and overwriting them if there's a newer version?
<Eclypse> rather then*
<Madpilot> Eclypse, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<alex-weej> Yodude: FAT32 is 100% supported (the specification is open)
<Eclypse> madpilot, if it is necessary, yes
<Eclypse> madpilot, what's the pastebin site again?
<alex-weej> TehBigToe: look up "rsync"
<TehBigToe> ok
<bandit> alex-week, are there any log files i can look to see why I am not hearing any sound?
<IdleOne> Madpilot, I was polite he is being a arse and should be sent on his way. Im done going back to people who actualy want help
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | Eclypse
<Some_Person> alex-weej: ?
<ubotu> Eclypse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<webmaren> TehBigToe: that's kind of a waste of disks
<lotwook> I'm using Avidemux to convert an avi file to MPG to make a VCD. It is taking a very long time to encode, approximately in real time with the video. Is this a neccessary evil or is there a fast encoder out there?
<TehBigToe> webmaren, no it isn't
<TehBigToe> I only use one disc
<Yodude> good good this way i can transfer files that i work with and use them with both Win and ubuntu, i just put the files made with ubuntu on D: and then in windows transfer them on C:
<TehBigToe> and update it every night
<Yodude> that's a solution no?>
<webmaren> TehBigToe: ah
<alex-weej> lotwook: are you re-encoding the video data or just remuxing it?
<TehBigToe> a reweritable disc
<alex-weej> bandit: do you have jabber?
<webmaren> TehBigToe: well, then you'll lose the files you wrote the day before when you overwrite for the next night
<Madpilot> Yodude, if you have a FAT32 partition, then both XP & Ubuntu could read & write files to it, yes
<bandit> alex-weej, i have google talk and gaim
<insomninja> anyone here who have any experience from asus laptops?
<alex-weej> bandit: what's your JID?
<Some_Person> alex-weej: how else can ubuntu be installed than booting a cd?
<kck> anyone here familiar with stl_alloc and why it's not part of libstdc++6-4.0-dev?
<lotwook> It apprears I am re-encoding, basically loaded the the avi and chose auto > create VCD
<Yodude> AWESOME. i really think i'm gonna use ubuntu for some stuff
<alex-weej> Some_Person: netinstall from an existing UNIX installation, off a usb key, etc.
<Yodude> maybe not all of my computing, but i'm sure linux is a system i can count on
<TehBigToe> webmaren, I will?
<Yodude> not like that crappy windows
<sillynewb> lshw gives me this:         *-network DISABLED
<sillynewb>              description: Wireless interface
<sillynewb>              product: Broadcom Corporation
<sillynewb>              vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<sillynewb>  <-- how do I go from this to working wireless?
<alex-weej> lotwook: video re-encoding does take a while, way slower than real time
<TehBigToe> I'll overwrite the existing ones
<webmaren> TehBigToe: sounds like you will
<Some_Person> so can i install 6.10 by booting the 6.06 live cd?
<Some_Person> i have 2 drives
<TehBigToe> but not delete the existing unchanged ones?
<alex-weej> lotwook: you're looking at maybe 6 hours for a full length film
<TehBigToe> surely?
<finalbeta> Some_Person, it's possible, but I wouldn't do that. Please download the news live CD.
<alex-weej> Some_Person: why would you want to do that? can you not boot the 6.10 live cd?
<webmaren> TehBigToe: I think you will, check with someone else though, I've never worked with ReWritable disks before
<Some_Person> the 6.10 one wont boot
<lotwook> alex-weej: ok thanks. suppose I should look into some overnight scripting :)
<Some_Person> dont know why
<TehBigToe> ACTION is listening to DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Yodude> btw can i ask you guys something about ubuntu and also some other thing?
<alex-weej> Some_Person: have you tried the minimal CD?
<alex-weej> Yodude: just ask
<IdleOne> Yodude, ask away
<Some_Person> i tried the regular one
<finalbeta> Some_Person, much chance a 6.10 disk install wont boot either, did you report a bug?
<Some_Person> and i tried safemode
<TehBigToe> argh, who put the "Amarok NP" button next to the taskbar?
<bandit> alex-weej, its xsrevolt but i am having difficulties connecting with gaim, i'm going to look it up real quick
<finalbeta> Some_Person, try the alternate one
<TehBigToe> :s webmaren
<Some_Person> i know the 6.06 boots
<TehBigToe> I might do it manually then
<Yodude> i heard Google develloped a system based on ubuntu linux, called "Goobuntu"
<Eclypse> madpilot past.ubuntu-nl.org/38934
<alex-weej> Yodude: no.
<Some_Person> cant i just install 6.10 from 6.06 cd
<TehBigToe> do it in list mode and see the modified dates
<webmaren> TehBigToe: go out and buy an external drive
<alex-weej> bandit: never mind we can do it over the channel
<TehBigToe> pfft, no
<Yodude> no? i mean internally they use it
<infidel> how do i check my irq's?
<Yodude> i was gonna ask if it's ever gonna get released to the public
<TehBigToe> that involves money
<Yodude> 'i would SURE use it
<braden__> hi there, how can I get ubuntu to mount my ipod into /media/ipod for use with gtkpod?
* webmaren shakes head in TehBigToe's general direction
<TehBigToe> and I am saving up the money I have for a new PC :f
<alex-weej> bandit: what sound card is it?
<bandit> okay, I got on if u still want tho
<finalbeta> Yodude, they didn't, and why would you use it?
<bandit> its a built in one intel something
* Burkaya se va
<finalbeta> The google craze is 2 much.
<TehBigToe> I rarely get money, and this christmas I'm saving it up instead of blowing it all on random stuff
<Yodude> because of a really simple thing: I...HATE...WINDOWS
<bandit> alex-weej, INTEL ICH5
<braden__> anyone?
* Dagfari sighs.
<Madpilot> Eclypse, which of those repos isn't authenticating?
<danielmccauley> If I were to install an old version of Ubuntu 5.* , would I just need to re-download the 6.06 ISO to upgrade?
<alex-weej> bandit: what happens when you run "gst-launch-0.10 audiotestsrc ! gconfaudiosink"? (press ctrl+c to quit it)
<Yodude> and i think Google would make an OS very easy to use and maybe that can run some windows software somehow
<Eclypse> madpilot it seems like all of them, I get that error when trying to install anything.
<webmaren> TehBigToe: then buy a second HD
<alex-weej> Yodude: we can already run Windows software
<webmaren> TehBigToe: and backup to that
<TehBigToe> but but but
<alex-weej> I'm running Steam with Counter-Strike and Half-Life, etc.!
<juanchito2006> Need help with my monitor: HP L1706. After installing the ATi driver and reboot, the monitor gets out of sync
<bandit> alex-weej, it looks like its play but I can't hear anything
<Yodude> WHAT! you;re kidding!
<Yodude> but it's Linux!
<webmaren> TehBigToe: and you can put it in your new comp
<DarthLappy> Yodude: And...?
<kck> it's a windows emulator
<Madpilot> Eclypse, odd. you've got a standard repo set except for the automatix & wine ones - you probably need to add the keys for either/both of them
<IdleOne> Yodude, with wine , vmware , cedega for games
<kck> wine, winex, or cedega
<alex-weej> Yodude: a lot of people spent a lot of time coding an open source version of the Windows libraries so we can run Windows software. it's called "Wine"
<Eclypse> madpilot, how would I go about doing that?
<linopil> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kck> Let me put it this way: today is going to be a learning experience.
<alex-weej> bandit: ok try this
<danielmccauley> If I were to install an old version of Ubuntu 5.* , would I just need to re-download the 6.06 ISO to upgrade?
<Yodude> i can't believe what i'm hearing
<alex-weej> bandit: "audiotestsrc ! alsasink"
<jirihavelka> ehm, somebody who have C-media 8738 and will show me screenshot of some mixer setup (i don't know how to make microphone work and after some playinge with mixer i haven't output too :( )
<TuTUx> hello everyone, is there any rc file for me to configure the orders of auto startup programs ?
<Yodude> i wonder why Linux has only 3% market share
<emun> I get an error concerning something called havp anytime I use synaptic to install any software, it prevents some files from being installed sometimes I get a message saying I should chmod havp. What is goig on please, help
<Madpilot> Eclypse, let me find you a link, it's been ages since I've added keys manually for repos...
<juanchito2006> Yodude: Take some WINE
<Yodude> it seems to me much better than windows
<alex-weej> bandit: with gst-launch-0.10 in front of it, sorry
<Yodude> lol
<bandit> oh okay
<Eclypse> madpilot, lol
<alex-weej> Yodude: network effect
<Eclypse> madpilot, thanks
<Yodude> what do you mean?
<webmaren> danielmccauley: no, you would just upgrade through the update manager
<alex-weej> Yodude: it's beneficial for most people to simply use what everyone else uses.
<adaptr>  Yodude: "market share" is a nonsense term
<ehm> help plz
<nix_ferret> How would I add my ubuntu box to my workgroup?
<bandit> alex-weej, still nothing
<danielmccauley> webmarren:and it would do that automatically?? all updates to 6.06?
<Yodude> ( i'm actually gonna buy a mac later) but i'm thinking about starting to ditch windows a bit right now
<kck> Linux doesn't have billions of PR $$$ to brainwash society, nor will it ever I'd believe
<alex-weej> bandit: run "alsamixer" (it's a console-based mixing application)
<webmaren> danielmccauley: it should tell you that dapper is avaiable
<IdleOne> Yodude, you can also run ubuntu on Mac
<webmaren> danielmccauley: and ask if you want to upgrade
<Yodude> GREAT!
<alex-weej> bandit: and have a play around, sometimes some of the settings there may be hidden from other mixers by default
<Motoko-chan> I'm having trouble getting WPA working with my Atheros card. Network Manager doesn't seem to find it.
<DarthLappy> How can I check what's using a device?
<Motoko-chan> And ideas?
<Motoko-chan> Any
<jirihavelka> ehm, somebody who have C-media 8738 and will show me screenshot of some mixer setup (i don't know how to make microphone work and after some playinge with mixer i haven't output too :( )
<danielmccauley> webmarren: ok excellent, thanks
<alex-weej> DarthLappy: fuser /dev/device
<Madpilot> Eclypse, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Yodude> mac is based on Unix just like Linux
<bandit> alex-weej, okay, thanks i'll look around
<Yodude> they say it can run Unix Software
<Madpilot> Eclypse, scroll down to the 'Managing Keys' section
<DarthLappy> alex-weej: fuser, that's the one. Thanks :)
<Eclypse> madpilot, do you have any idea why Edgy's network manager doesn't open with gksudo anymore?
<alex-weej> bandit: sorry i can't really help more than that but it really does seem like it's a mixing problem
<Yodude> that way many of Ubuntu Programs will work with my mc
<adaptr> Yodude: Linux is not based on Unix
<Eclypse> madpilot, it's like someone screwed up in the newiest programming or something
<juanchito2006> Yodude: Not precisely
<danielmccauley> webmarren: last question?  Even if i install Ubuntu 5.04 it will update correctly?
<nix_ferret> I'm trying to mount a smb share from my winXP box b/c I'm getting the 'can not read from resource' bug error. Any tips?
<Madpilot> Eclypse, no idea, I still don't run Edgy myself
<adaptr> for random values of "Unix", anyway
<Yodude> but Linus Torvalds did start it with UNIX code i read
<juanchito2006> adaptr: Linux is based on Minix which is based on Unix
<adaptr> juanchito2006: thanks for explaining what I didn't need
<Motoko-chan> Linux isn't really based on Minix...
<Eclypse> madpilot, smart move.
<webmaren> danielmccauley: you will have to update to 5.10 first
<webmaren> webmaren: then 6.06
<DarthLappy> Hmm, well fuser doesn't say anything is using it... But umount still reports it as busy.
<Eclypse> madpilot I'm considering moving back to dapper, since I find this quite ridiculous
<adaptr> Yodude: sMackOS X *is* Unix - it's the darwin microkernel with smackos gui on top
<Eclypse> madpilot, but I like Upstart . . . lol
* webmaren smacks forehead
<emun> what is havp anybody
* jirihavelka ehm, somebody who have C-media 8738 and will show me screenshot of some mixer setup (i don't know how to make microphone work and after some playinge with mixer i haven't output too :( )
<adaptr> Yodude: and in that sense, it is not "based" on Unix
<flossgeek> GNU is not Unix it is a complete rewrite if the unix operating system
<webmaren> danielmccauley: then 6.06
<danielmccauley> webmarren: so approx how long should all the updates take? if im on broadband? I mean would it be quicker to just install 6.06?
<webmaren> danielmccauley: and then 6.10 if you want
<adaptr> flossgeek: erm.. except for the "operating system" part, that is
<webmaren> danielmccauley: of course it would be quicker
<Yodude> yes i meant in Kernel, but that's the core of the system so i assumed it is *based* on it
<nix_ferret> dapper's gui was all messed up for me and feisty was hosed too, so I'm runnin edgy
<webmaren> danielmccauley: even on broadband cycling up the updates would be 2-3hrs
<danielmccauley> webmarren: i guess Ill finish d/l that and just install as a fresh copy
<alex-weej> danielmccauley: straight installations are always preferred to upgrades
<flossgeek> adaptr i agree if we want to bring in extra modules etc
<Eclypse> madpilot, it gives me a could not connect error
<jhaitas> feisty is running smooth for me
<Madpilot> Eclypse, the URL I gave you does?
<adaptr> Yodude: well.. read Linus's own istory of it if you're interested, but he threw out Minix's roots as soon as he was able to compile Gnu C
<alex-weej> danielmccauley: sometimes upgrades miss steps (these are obviously just bugs) but you can avoid this by just installing the latest version from scratch
<Yodude> the last obstacle standing in front of me downloading ubuntu is my connection
<Eclypse> madpilot, the instructions.
<KirillZ> Just fixed my problem, needed to edit out the commenting in /etc/apt/sources.list for Edgy Eft to have universe packages
<adaptr> flossgeek: erm ? aren't you forgetting a teensy part ?
<KirillZ> Thanks for the help everyone
<Eclypse> madpilot gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<danielmccauley> alex-weej: thanks
<Eclypse> madpilot, that doesn't work.
<nix_ferret> feisty was throwing a bunch of artifacts in the gui before install, so I decided not to chance it
<Cald> is it possible to change the default system language selected at the installation plz ?
<Yodude> i think i'll need to do a schedule for the download
<Yodude> it's pretty hefty
<flossgeek> adaptr:Kernel
<adaptr> Yodude: I am guessing it's working fine with Windoze ;-)
<adaptr> flossgeek: yeah, that bit
<lemoniceblock> hi all, I have 0 burning experience and just wanted to check something about burning ubuntu
<flossgeek> adaptr: I know
<Yodude> yes much *finer* than you think
<Madpilot> Eclypse, which repos' key is that?
<Yodude> i hate that system to the bone
<flossgeek> anywayz who needs some help
<webmaren> lemoniceblock: ask away
<lemoniceblock> thanx ^^
<Yodude> lol
<Eclypse> madpilot idk
<Eclypse> madpilot it's on the page
<lemoniceblock> I d/l'd ubuntu and it shows up as an rar icon
<adaptr> flossgeek: why not make things simpler by stating insteas that GNU "implements a complete Unix-like OS"
<Yodude> i've had some pretty obnoxious experiences with it
<eztk> freeciv is quite addictive.. lol.. think ill have a game
<Eclypse> madpilot; I'm really sick so it's kinda hard to concentrate on it.
<lemoniceblock> I was wondering if I needed to unzip that before I burn it?
<adaptr> flossgeek: which is even what RMS will say when asked
<lemoniceblock> (I'm using nero)
<webmaren> lemoniceblock, what OS did you d/l on
<webmaren> ah
<lemoniceblock> windows xp home
<flossgeek> adaptr: couldnt agree more
<nix_ferret> that's b/c rar associates itself with iso
<MasterLexx> anybody here with an ubuntu wiki account?
<Yodude> kept getting hacked, paying money for re-formats...
<Madpilot> Eclypse, on the URL I gave you? Any keys on there will probably be for demonstration purposes
<webmaren> lemoniceblock !burniso
<lemoniceblock> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nix_ferret> just burn it w// nero or something
<Eclypse> madpilot, lol, what key should I try then? :S
<Everflex> damn, my ubuntu installation has become unstable lately
<DarthLappy> How can I unmount a rogue DVD drive that is apparently busy?
<webmaren> that should help more than I can
<adaptr> flossgeek: nitpicking, perhaps - but some people can react quite the wrong way when you start talking about "rewriting" software :)
<agent> how do you export svg in xara?
<Madpilot> Eclypse, the various 3rd-party repos you've added should have their keys listed
<lemoniceblock> thanx, I'll read it now :)
<Yodude> i'm telling you windows is the worst piece of garbage this planet ever had lol... IT pros actually benefit form on the expense of the user's sake
<webmaren> everflex: might I suggest backup+clean install
<adaptr> Yodude: right after MS does, I think
<flossgeek> adaptr:good point
<Everflex> webmaren: backup, how? like a backup of the installed package list?
<Eclypse> madpilot I don't see them anywhere
<Yodude> they keep making you pay for repairs and stuff when you're actually able to live without them with another much better OS
<webmaren> everflex: no
<adaptr> Yodude: the 2nd biggest software market was even created specifically *for* and *on* windows.. can you guess what it is ?
<Grackle> For some reason edgy isn't blanking my screen properly when in the console. It only darkens normal text, not stylized (boldface or colored) text. That's a bit odd, but I'd just as soon ignore it and not have the screen go blank at all. What do I need to do to stop the console from blanking?
<Madpilot> Eclypse, automatix doesn't have it's repo keys listed on it's website somewhere?
<Everflex> webmaren: how then?
<Eclypse> madpilot, oh, lmao
<Yodude> lol, garbage management software?
<webmaren> everflex: like backup your /home/(you) and write down all the cool stuff you got
<adaptr> flossgeek: I consider myself squarely in that category - "rewriting" sounds a lot like "stealing" to me...
<Eclypse> madpilot sorry, not thinking very clearly . . . .
<webmaren> everflex: so you can red/l it
<adaptr> Yodude: sorry, no - it's "computer security software"
<flossgeek> adaptr::
<Madpilot> Eclypse, that and the wine repo keys, those are the ones I bet you'll need. Ubuntu should have all of it's own repo keys already for the official repos you use
<Yodude> oh yea tell me about it, such a ripoff
<braden__> hi there, what file do i edit if i need to edit the udev rules?
<Everflex> webmaren: red/l, what's that?
<alex-weej> !compiz
<flossgeek> adaptr: No i imply it has been wrote from scratc with different code
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<adaptr> Yodude: really ? why is that ?
<webmaren> redownload
<adaptr> flossgeek: I know that's what *you* mean, no worries
<Yodude> i told you adaptr i've had some pretty BAD experiences with windows
<nix_ferret> would someone mind helping me out with my samba issue, please?
<Motoko-chan> Any ideas on the network manager issue?
<adaptr> flossgeek: try to read one of the many "Unix wars" stories floating around, to get a good idea of how nasty this can get - lawyers and all
<Everflex> webmaren: what do you mean by red/l?
<adaptr> Yodude: yes, but that's not very specific
<Madpilot> Yodude, adaptr - for regular chat, including Windows war stories, please join #ubuntu-offtopic - we try and keep #ubuntu for support questions
<adaptr> Everflex: re-download, as in : again
<adaptr> Madpilot: sorry, shutting up already :)
<flossgeek> adaptr: any url's?
<Madpilot> adaptr, no need to shut up, just switch channels :)
<webmaren> everflex: most of your software you downloaded, right
<Yodude> what i mean is: security companies sometime make malware themselves just to impose the need for their products
<adaptr> Madpilot: from your prespective, same thing
<webmaren> everflex: redownload after you clean install
<Yodude> i'm switching to the off-topic channel
<Everflex> webmaren: i just didn't understand the acronym "red/l
<Madpilot> adaptr, nah, I'm in -offtopic too
<Yodude> c u there if u want
<Motoko-chan> Madpilot, sadly, even support requests seem to get burried.
<webmaren> everflex: sorry there
<adaptr> flossgeek: well, Eric Raymond has most of it in his taoup and catb books... www.catb.org/esr
<Everflex> webmaren: no probs, and thanks ;)
<flossgeek> ok
<Madpilot> Motoko-chan, this is a busy channel, so yeah, some things do get missed...
<braden__> hi there, what file do i edit if i need to edit the udev rules?
* Motoko-chan repeats
<Motoko-chan> I'm having trouble getting WPA working with my Atheros card. Network Manager doesn't seem to find it.
<Motoko-chan> Any ideas?
<Motoko-chan> (It is ath0 on the system)
<adaptr> fsck mi - perhaps it's time to start #ubuntu-wireless ?
<Eclypse> madpilot testing now . . .
<webmaren> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Motoko-chan> The card is loaded just fine.
<Motoko-chan> I just want to use WPA....
<Eclypse> madpilot thank you
<sillynewb> I can't get wireless to turn on in hp pavilion dv2125nr (toggling the button keeps the wireless light at amber, not blue)
<adaptr> yes, and that's exactly what's most difficult on Linux ATM
<braden__> hi there, what file do i edit if i need to edit the udev rules?
<Madpilot> Eclypse, got apt working now?
<recon> Is there an iPod shuffle guide lying around somewhere on the net?
<Motoko-chan> ...
<nix_ferret> Is there a 'workgroup' in ubuntu? Can I change it?
<Yodude> hey btw i forgot one question: is the LiveCD itself also a source to install the system on the hardrive?
<Eclypse> madpilot yep.
* juanchito2006 needs help with his monitor: a HP L1706. After installing the ATi driver and reboot, the monitor gets out of sync
<Madpilot> Motoko-chan, have you seen the !wireless URLs?
<Eclypse> madpilot, the rest of this tweaking . . . well, it'll have to wait till I'm not sick.
<Madpilot> Yodude, yes
<webmaren> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adaptr> sillynewb: if there is a physical button to toggle you can bet that that's not directly supported under Linux - it will have an HP specific WIndoze driver
<Motoko-chan> Madpilot, have been
<Yodude> k thnx
<seba> hi
<Eclypse> madpilot, whoever invents a cure for the cold will be my new god.
<Eclypse> lol
<braden__> hi there, what file do i edit if i need to edit the udev rules?
<adaptr> Yodude: of course - we wouldna leave you stranded with a taste for more and nothing to do about it...
<Motoko-chan> Perhaps I should move from 6.06 to 6.10 which seems to like Atheros better...
<Yodude> lol yes
<webmaren> does WPA even work on Ubuntu
<cafuego_> Eclypse: one bottle of cognac
<adaptr> yes and maybe
<cafuego_> webmaren: yes
<Motoko-chan> webmaren, yes.
<Motoko-chan> I had it working on a PrismGT card a while back
<Madpilot> Yodude, when you run the LiveCD, there's a big "Install" icon on the desktop
<Eclypse> cafuego_ cognac?
<webmaren> okay
<sillynewb> I want to buy a usb wireless card that is supported under linux; most important - supported under linux; second more important -- cheap ... suggestions?
<Yodude> but i'm gonna stick with the LiveCD i'm glad i found out more about it, it's not my computer only so i'm not allowed to install another OS myself
<cafuego_> Eclypse: yup, one whole bottle over the course of 3 days
<Yodude> LiveCD is the perfect solution for me
<recon> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Eclypse> cafuego_ I don't know what that is.
<webmaren> sillynewb: look at the ndiswrapper website
<Eclypse> lol
<cafuego_> Eclypse: if it doesn't work, at least you'll have had fun
<Yodude> and who needs update linux is very secure, along with firefox
<webmaren> sillynewb: they have a list of compatible cards
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<seba> im having a problem with xubuntu,, i donwloaded the version for computers with low resources, but when i load the drivers for pcmcia the installer crashs
<Yodude> i wish i could but i told you i'm not allowed
<Yodude> but thnx a LOT guys i realy appreciate it
<IdleOne> Yodude,  well let the other person play with ubuntu also and maybe she will let you :)
<Yodude> you gave me the perfect solution to *dump* windows
<braden__> hi there, how can I get ubuntu to mount my ipod into /media/ipod for use with gtkpod?
<juanchito2006> seba: try the the #xubuntu room
<webmaren> !iPod | braden__
<ubotu> braden__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Yodude> that's what i'm thinking about  lol
<flossgeek> sillynewb: id go with an intel based wireless card
<webmaren> Yodude: dumping windoze will be the best decision you ever make
<n2diy> Anybody know of Monitor test pattern sw?
<Yodude> thnx agin guys, i'm going Linux ;)
<webmaren> yay
<Yodude> i know
<Yodude> though i told u can't delte that crapware cuz the PC's not tatally mine
* webmaren cheers for the new convert
<seba> juanchito2006: only one person in xubuntu room
<gRaCiOsO> how can i install a webcam ezonics uvt 8532 in ubuntu i tryied with easycam but it doesnt work
<webmaren> :( poopy
<Yodude> i hope one day people will be intelligent enough to know that windows is crap n that Mac and Unix n Linux OS's are better
<vanberge> anybody in #ubuntu know how to fix beryl 1.4 - specifically the splash is not showing at start
<webmaren> Yodude: and Mac OS X is now itself largely UNIX, anyways
<adaptr> Yodude: not much to do with intelligence, just ease of use and circumstances
<webmaren> adaptr: no, it is intel
<Yodude> yes i know... when that day comes, i'm gonna be so Linuxed i'll be wearing pinguin shirts lol
<josteinaj> hi. how do I open a program at a specific location on screen? I open gnome-terminal a lot and it always pops up at the top left corner of the screen, then I always drag it over to the top right corner of the screen. Can I make it always appear at the top right corner?
<juanchito2006> !pcmcia | seba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* webmaren applauds
<juanchito2006> !xubuntu| seba
<ubotu> seba: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<flossgeek> sillynewb:http://linux.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=linux&zu=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FHardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<adaptr> vanberge: it's working fine here - which repo do you use ?
<Yodude> i'm gonna show my new ubuntu to my friends, he's so into windows lol maybe he'll try it out
<Yodude> he knows his way in tech he'll be using it easy
<webmaren> josteinaj: it should default to the location it was the last ime you closed it
<josteinaj> it doesnt
<gRaCiOsO> how can i install a webcam ezonics uvt 8532 in ubuntu i tryied with easycam but it doesnt work?
<vanberge> adaptr,   http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<gleaner> hi
<Yodude> last question: anything to backup or it's secure to o?
<adaptr> oh, edgy - sorry :(
<Yodude> to go*
<juanchito2006> Yodude: I do have a penguin pijama lol
<gleaner> Im looking for a live ubuntu cd
<adaptr> Yodude: unless you manually fsck your windows partitions, you're pretty safe
<Yodude> lol lucky you
<josteinaj> webmaren: the size seems to default to the last size - but not the position
<adaptr> Yodude: when running the LiveCD, no risks period.
<Yodude> now i told you NOT GONNA TOUCH A WINDOW
<adaptr> gleaner: then download one ?
<webmaren> josteina: well, it doesn't go to the corner when I open it
<Yodude> not a single setting that can break windows
<gleaner> whdont see a recent one
<gleaner> is there a 6.10 live somewhere?
<adaptr> gleaner: parse error, sorry
<juanchito2006> gleaner: LiveCD is now Desktop CD
<Yodude> afterall anything can break it :P
<apokryphos> gleaner: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<josteinaj> webmaren: not really the corner, but the "top left part" of the screen at least
<webmaren> josteinaj: but ti does default to one location on the screen
<adaptr> oh... of course, there are dozens of mirrors
<neowolf> hello all, if i don't tell ubuntu edgy to format the windows partition, only an ext3 partition, will it obey me and leave the windows partition intact? i have had an ... unpleasent.. experience of ubuntu nullling an ntfs partition before
<webmaren> josteinaj: taht's where mine goes
<gleaner> so and desktop will run live or install?
<webmaren> josteinaj: i don't think there is anything you can do
<juanchito2006> gleaner: Both
<gleaner> cool thanks
<gleaner> just choose at boot time
<josteinaj> webmaren: shouldn't there be some command like running "gnome-terminal -x 500 -y 300" or something?
<flossgeek> neowolf: i always manually partition
<gleaner> say btw any ubuntu users able to configure hotkeys to logout?
<webmaren> gleaner: if you use the edgy CD, there should be something when you boot that says INSTALL
<gleaner> seems broken in dropline
<Jesse> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to burn ubuntu 6.10 using alcohol 120%?
<bandit> alex-weej, it was indeed a mixing problem, somehow my 'PCM' channel got muted, i feel like an idiot
<adaptr> Jesse: how could you manage NOT to  ?
<Mathew> Does ubuntu run faster once its installed compared on the CD?
<webmaren> josteinaj: there might be, but I don't know of it
<gleaner> webmaren thanks
<IdleOne> Mathew, yes
<webmaren> Jesse: wtf?
<flossgeek> Jese: Are you on windows at current
<Jesse> yeah
<josteinaj> webmaren: ok. thanks!
<fabio> boa  noite
<s1zzl3r> hello
<webmaren> what is alcohol 120%?
<adaptr> Mathew: how much faster depends on how much memory you have
<flossgeek> Jesse: you have nero burner
<Jesse> i just tried burning knnopix with it and it didnt work
<Jesse> no
<adaptr> webmaren: Windoze cd image burner
<kck> Madpilot: absolutely yes, using the desktop cd is like having the hard drive run at the invariably-to-slow speed of your cd-rom
<alex-weej> bandit: haha unlucky mate
<alex-weej> bandit: well at least it's working now :)
<webmaren> adapter: stupid windoze...
<IdleOne> Jesse,  dont burn it as a data cd need to choose burn iso image
<kck> once installed to the hard drive, it's *much* better to say the least
<juanchito2006> Mathew: Yes it does, CDs are far slower than hard drives
<adaptr> IdleOne: alcohol cannot burn data cd's....
<alex-weej> bandit: if you want to enable more controls in GNOME Volume Control, you can do so in its "Preferences" panel
<s1zzl3r> hey where do I put xmodmap -e command for automatic startup?
<IdleOne> adaptr, didnt know that as i use gnomebaker or K3B
<gleaner> any external cd/dvd burner users here?
<flossgeek> Jesse: Download an image from this URL
<adaptr> IdleOne: no worries
<flossgeek> Jesse:http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<IdleOne> adaptr,  :)
<Jesse> flossgeek: im downloading ubuntu 6.10 now, its about %30 percent done
<juanchito2006> Can somebody help me with a problem with my monitor?
<adaptr> IdleOne: I used to use alcohol a lot, until I discovered dvd decrypter, which will burn absolutely ANYTHING.. just using alcohol for the viurtual DVD drive now
<Mathew> My Installation always freezes at 20 to 28%  During Copying Files?
<flossgeek> Jesse:Jeez you must have a fast connection
<webmaren> hey, sidenote... have you ever smelled memorex cds after a burn
<gleaner> yeah
<adaptr> Mathew: have you tried to check your drive before installing ?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: /leave
<webmaren> they smell weird
<IdleOne> webmaren, lmfao no and why would you
<juanchito2006> Mathew: Maybe the iSO filae you burned from was corrupt
<webmaren> at least they did after my mac burned them
<adaptr> or that
<Jesse> flossgeek: no i dont (768k) ive been downloading for probably 30 mins
<Mathew> i checked the CD but not the drive
<juanchito2006> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<webmaren> idleone: it wafted over to my nose
<webmaren> idleone: it was a particulalry strong smell
<flossgeek> Jesse:ah, u going with edgy or dapper
<IdleOne> webmaren, silent but deadly I guess
<s1zzl3r> someone: hey where do I put xmodmap -e command for automatic startup?
<webmaren> idleone: and they turn liek yellowish
<webmaren> idleone: but only in my weird mac burner
<flossgeek> s1zzl3r:System>Pref>Sessions
<Jesse> flossgeek: i think dapper (thats ubuntu 6.10 right?)
<hartsantler> i can't get my wireless working, using Edgy
<adaptr> Jesse: almost
<flossgeek> Jesse: edgy that is
<juanchito2006> seba: Which computer are you using?
<IdleOne> webmaren, I have had some issues with Mac's they never seem to last very long after I smash them :/
<Jesse> flossgeek: oh ok
<webmaren> idleone: ...
<hartsantler> seems like my wireless hardware is detected, but when i enter in the sid, it won't connect
<adaptr> IdleOne: I have these kind of issues with mice and keyboards... stranegly enough, it doesn't matter what kind of computer they're on
<flossgeek> Jesse: Im running Edgy it;s not that bad
<juanchito2006> Jesse: Edgy is 6.10 Dapper is 6.06
<webmaren> idleone: i liked my mac, until my dad decided that as long as he could check his email on it, it was a good computer
<seba> juanchito2006 is a penium mmx(133 mhz) with 32mb ram and pcmcia
<IdleOne> adaptr,  I have also had issues with keyboards and monitors sadly
<Jesse> juanshito: thx 4 telling me
<juanchito2006> seba, any brand?
<webmaren> idleone: lo and behold, I found myself on 333MHz in early 2006, banging my head on the keyboard as it froze appleworks after every third keystroke
<seba> juanchito2006 ......?
<Mathew> adaptr: so how do you check your CD drive
<[richie] > hey guys
<[richie] > i have a question
<webmaren> idleone: and then I met my good friend ubuntu
<juanchito2006> seba, is it branded?
<adaptr> Mathew: not your CD drive.. your hard drive
<Slart> !ask | [richie] 
<ubotu> [richie] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[richie] > regarding the netgear WG55v2 wirless adapter made in chinda
<[richie] > *china
<s1zzl3r> System>Pref>Sessions no such in k-menu
<Slart> yay.. it worked .. :D
<seba> juanchito2006 spanish?
<[richie] > any support for it yet?
<tevfikt> hi
<s1zzl3r> i'm using kde
<webmaren> !wireles
<webmaren> !wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flossgeek> s1zzl3r: you running Kubuntu then
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bandit> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tevfikt> i have problem wireless connection on ubuntu
<juanchito2006> seba, qu marca es?
<noiesmo> s1zzl3r, in kde you can add scripts to ~/.kde/Autostart to run at logon
<Jesse> flossgeek: im running windows XP right now, if i decided i liked it and wanted to install it, how would i go about installing it without effecting any of my windows data?
<[richie] > thanks i check it out
<bandit> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> webmaren, found myself with a P2 133mhz and discovered ubuntu with xfce was nice to know that old machine could still be of use
<webmaren> tevfikt: have you read the !wireless pages
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | juanchito2006
<ubotu> juanchito2006: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<agent> !wifi > webmaren
<webmaren> idleone: well, I built myself a 2Ghz
<seba> juanchito2006 HP  Omnibook 2000
<webmaren> agent: TY
<agent> webmaren: you are welcome
<tevfikt> webmaren:  i saw that pages but i still have problem
<flossgeek> Jesse: Well i have done a few installs and not messed one up yet, but I don't know how competent you are so cant really advise, i always go for manual method.
<webmaren> agent: i was being sarcastic
<agent> webmaren: i was not
<webmaren> agent: okay then
<webmaren> agent: glad we cleared that up
<flossgeek> jesse:You will be amazed at how easy it is to install, you should make an image of xp if anything does go wrong you can restore it
<Jesse> flossgeek: what free software could i do that with?
<webmaren> Jesse: there's a resize hda1 choice in the install
<gleaner> anyone using an external cd/dvd burner on ubuntu ?
<agent> gleaner: yes, works really nice :)
<IdleOne> Jesse, throw caution to the wind, blindfold yourself and jump in the pool head first :) or do what flossgeek  said
<flossgeek> Jesse: I think you would have to use something like norton ghost
<gleaner> agent yeah can you send me your kernel config?
<Jesse> idleone: i think i go with flossgeeks method because i have so important stuff that i cant afford to lose
<agent> gleaner: no, because it's external so it won't make any difference :D
<agent> gleaner: just enable usb
<gleaner> hmm I wanna make sure I got the usb stuff correct
<juanchito2006> I want to play stepmania, but i'm having trouble with my monitor after installing the ati driver, obliging me to return to the ubuntu diver
<IdleOne> Jesse,  I was just kidding always best to backup important data first then install
<gleaner> wont work for tunes under slack
<dope> hey, is there a default guest account on ubuntu?
<n-rated> How do you create a root account in kubuntu?
<agent> gleaner: and you do not need to recompile your kernel for that...
<apokryphos> n-rated: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<agent> gleaner: it will not help you if i show you my config because different systems require differnt usb support
<agent> gleaner: what you need to worry about is having the correct module loaded
<apokryphos> dope: are you talking about the live session?
<dope> yea i think
<gleaner> yeah my point
<agent> gleaner: lsmod :)
<apokryphos> dope: username is 'ubuntu' I believe.
<genben> hi all, is the us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Sonic|Laptop> Is there a way to kill a gui process via a shell
<dope> ok cool, thx
<gleaner> modprobe -v
<Jesse> flossgeek: is norton ghost a freeware app or would i have to purchase it?
<rogue780> When I boot up my xubuntu computer, about 20% of the time I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! message...can someone help me please?
<IdleOne> genben, probably
<apokryphos> Sonic|Laptop: type xkill, then click on the window
<Sonic|Laptop> apokryphos, my monitor is 200 miles away
<genben> IdleOne: why wouls you say probably? is this a regular occurence?
<n-rated> apokryphos, thanks I not sure about anthing right now, I just got the iso for on a DVD that came with a mag
<flossgeek> Jesse:Purchase, i dont think most is commercial software on win xp
<duda> oi
<apokryphos> Sonic|Laptop: then killall appname
<Sonic|Laptop> I need to find the process idea for a gui processs
<agent> gleaner:  these are the two main usb modules (that load everything else): uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<duda> tudu bom?
<Sonic|Laptop> apokryphos, I only want to kill one instance of it
<agent> gleaner: one is usb1  and the other usb2
<IdleOne> genben, not regular but occasional
<Sonic|Laptop> Not both
<adaptr> Sonic|Laptop: money, money is a good idea
<flossgeek> Jesse most is commercial software on xp regarding image tools
<apokryphos> Sonic|Laptop: kill -9 PID
<genben> IdleOne: k
<Sonic|Laptop> apokryphos, umm how do I get the pid :)
<Nikolas> SonicvanaJr, ps ax | grep <process name> && kill <the first numer on the line>
<adaptr> Sonic|Laptop: there is a program for that, called pidof
<duda> oi
<Sonic|Laptop> thanks
<apokryphos> Sonic|Laptop: from ps aux|grep appname
<flossgeek> Jesse: Not sure as I dont use windows xp for years now
<IdleOne> genben, us repos are fine here
<agent> gleaner: don't recompile your kernel, use the stock one as it has all modules compiled anyway
<gleaner> agent my box is setup for both
<lastent> does anyone knows how to list the ram memories i have installed?
<adaptr> Jesse: Ghost is certainly not free.. never has been
<juanchito2006> seba: what's exactly the error
<adaptr> lastent: the physical banks, you mean ?
<lastent> adaptr yes
<gleaner> lastent ls -l /proc/kcore is one way
<agent> gleaner: is your drive recognized by the kernel? use dmesg and lsusb
<adaptr> lastent: reboot into your BIOS setup menu, and look....
<IdleOne> Jesse, not saying that it's right to do but ghost can be found on torrent
<adaptr> gleaner: not even funny
<Jesse> does anyone here know of a windows XP image making tool, so i can back up my windows install?
<seba> juanchito2006 it crashes when loads the pcmcia drivers,, the screen turns black
<lastent> adaptr isn't there any command on Linux
<Hansel> Jesse - that is a helluva question for a Linux channel.
<gleaner> agent oh yes I can rip and burn everything but tunes...tunes  ripped from the ext generate hard errors
<genben> IdleOne: i can ping au.archive.ubunto.com and now the us., but if i try apt-get update, i am getting a dns error, my box *should* be fine, was working other day
<IdleOne> Jesse, you can make restore cd's with win xp
<juanchito2006> seba: so there's no error code
<adaptr> Jesse: there is one, yes - lemme see if I can remember, it even runs from within windows
<agent> gleaner: what are "tunes"?
<bruenig> genben, should be ubuntu not ubunto, if that wasn't a typo
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: kill 'procces id'
<gleaner> lastent another way id  dmesg | grep -i mem
<adaptr> lastent: you can check lshw, dunno if it's in there... or else use the Gnome device manager, perhaps it's there
<Jesse> idleone: i know i can find any software app i want on bittorren i just wont, last time i did i seriously screwed up my sytem
<seba> juanchito2006 exactly
<gleaner> music cds
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: top or ps -e to find the id
<IdleOne> Jesse,  yeah I hear you
<genben> IdleOne: was a typo
<adaptr> gleaner: none of which will get you info on *physical* modules
<seba> juanchito2006 maybe the computer rans out of ram
<IdleOne> genben,  working now?
<Jesse> idleone:  im not gonna risk it on my 2k rig anymore
<Sonic|Laptop> Hmm, now how to I start xchat gui from a shell...
<gleaner> adaptr Im lost I was answering lastent
<Hansel> ./xchat &&  <--- that will disconnect it from the xterm.
<gleaner> he asked about memory in his machine
<IdleOne> Jesse,  I have a messed up xp box next to me because of a torrent I should of known better then to install
<Jesse> idleone: where do i make restore cds from in windows?
<IdleOne> Jesse,  in accessories under start button
<adaptr> Jesse: http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/backupandimage.shtml
<lastent> thanks guys
<rogue780> When I boot up my xubuntu computer, about 20% of the time I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! message...can someone help me please?
<Sonic|Laptop> Hansel, the thing is it doesn't start from a shell in the first space
<Sonic|Laptop> place*
<gleaner> welp downloads over caio!
<wims> rythmbox should be able to play shoutcast radio right ?
<genben> IdleOne: no
<adaptr> Jesse: the one I remembered was DriveImage XML, but take a look at PING.. that may just be the ghost-killer I have been looking for
<lemoniceblock> thanx for the help all j:)
<geekender> Is shoutcast wmv?
<adaptr> all  or most of them are based on partimage
<nix_ferret> Anyone know what the syntax is to mount a smb share at boot time?
<adaptr> geekender: nope
<nix_ferret> Does it go in fstab?
<adaptr> nix_ferret: certainly
<IdleOne> genben,  not sure what it could be us.archives working from here
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: just type xchat to run xchat
<nix_ferret> sweet
<Sonic|Laptop> mwe, it won't start from a shell
<Sonic|Laptop> complains about not being able to open a display
<Jesse> adaptr: thanks ill think thatll work
<nix_ferret> Do I have to do anything special since it will have to mount it as root?
<adaptr> Jesse: good luck
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: you are not running x windows when you try to start it?
<metguru> hey guys, how do i change a HD to not be read only???
<adaptr> nix_ferret: not to mount it, no.. but to be able to write to them, yes
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: you have to. you can't run gui apps without an x server running
<metguru> its not letting me in properties
<Jesse> adaptr: thx ill need it with my computer compentency
<metguru> but i don't know how in the root command line
<adaptr> metguru: mount -o remount, rw /devicename
<Sonic|Laptop> mwe, I just want to open xchat on my home computer as if I was home and clicked on the icon
<Sonic|Laptop> I don't want to see it here
<Sonic|Laptop> I just want to start it there
<nix_ferret> ok, I'll check the magic 8 ball (google) for the how to
<metguru> thanks
<adaptr> metguru: ...or something like that ;-)
<MarcN> What is the best tool to add id3 tag info to mp3 and ogg files?  I have a ton of mp3/ogg files (ripped myself, thank you) and my kid now has a player that displays those tags and now I want to fix them.
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: oh. you need to export $DISPLAY then. are you also logged in a the user running the x session?
<adaptr> Sonic|Laptop: then you'll have to keep its session open regardless
<noiesmo> MarcN, easytag
<adaptr> or run it in an already-open session
<geekender> MarcN: easytag
<MarcN> geekender: , noiesmo thanks
<Sonic|Laptop> mwe, yes I am
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: and as adaptr suggests you still need to have a running x session
<Sonic|Laptop> I can't just simulate the clicking of teh button... lame
<dave> anyone have any idea how to get a logitech quickcam messenger working ?
<pucko-> is there any reason one should choose the vlc or mplayer plugin for mozilla? which one works best?
<adaptr> Sonic|Laptop: there is no reason why you would want to, really
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: what are you talking about
<MarcN> geekender: freecddb/musicbrains/etc support I hope
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: are you already logged in to X window locally or what?
<Sonic|Laptop> adaptr, I like to have an irc client open for logging reasons
<adaptr> pucko-: vlc is verra verra good
<geekender> dave: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D111225&ei=Er2RRZqlJpHWgwS-yej1Aw&usg=__MFW3M9tjiwDCwAWEZz65ZCWMwGA=&sig2=KcAoLdVdDmSysN81uOgpbg
<geekender> sorry, will reenter
<Sonic|Laptop> mwe, I'm sshed into my home box from the airport, I just want to restart xchat there since I closed it
<crackcorn> howdy, what could i use to share my connection with my other computers. i want it to act as a router i guess
<adaptr> Sonic|Laptop: be sure to check the channel policies first ! not every channel on freenode is "free"
<geekender> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: but is there any open x session running already?
<nix_ferret> k, one last question: If my share name has spaces in it, how do I mount it?
<nix_ferret> %20?
<adaptr> nix_ferret: escape the spaces with backslashes, or put the whole share name in quotes
<adaptr> nix_ferret: no, that is windoze-thinking :)
<nix_ferret> haha, k, cool. Thx 4 the help
<adaptr> long\ file\ name is the way to go in Linux
<rogue780> I need to reinstall the kernel on xubuntu edgy...how do I go about doing that, and is it possible to do it over a network?
<Sonic|Laptop> mwe, yes
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: DISPLAY=:0.0 xchat
<mwe> Sonic|Laptop: that should work on a normal setup
<MarcN> Sonic|Laptop: use dircproxy; it is a daemon that connects to irc on your behalf.  When you reconnect to dirc by xchat, it gives you what you missed.  handy.
<adaptr> rogue780: if by "over a network" you mean remotely, sure... just be very sure it will boot when you have to load it :)
<wims> is find -name case sensitive ?
<adaptr> wims: yes, use -iname to ignore case
<wims> thanks
<metguru> when i used mount -o remount, rw /devicename it said i must use filesystem typ, i don't know where to put this in the command
<adaptr> hey - speaking of irc.. is there any way to search for ubuntu-channel specifics on bash.org ?
<Sonic|Laptop> mwe, thank you for your time and help
<maddash> how can I *replace* my ubuntu-desktop w/xubuntu-desktop w/o slapping on too much bloat?
<adaptr> not a lot of clueless adolescents here, but still.. might be funny
<adaptr> maddash: if you intend to replace gnome you will *lose* bloat, obviously
<genben> idaho45: seems that the us.archive.ubunto.com reolves to 2 x ip_addresses, which rotate, and one is currently down, so it fails
<rogue780> adaptr: what do I have to do to reinstall the kernel? I think it got partially corrupted when  the computer lost power while grub was loading
<genben> idaho45: sorry, not for you
<genben> IdleOne: seems that the us.archive.ubunto.com reolves to 2 x ip_addresses, which rotate, and one is currently down, so it fails
<maddash> adaptr: great. but when I try to install xubuntu-desktop from synaptic, it asks me to mark changes for numerous other packages as well...
<Jesse> how do you burn images with dvd decrypter? I dont feel like going through alcohol 120% again
<adaptr> rogue780: it very probably ha snot.. if you lost important parts of your modules then you would not be talking here now.. and if you lost your kernel your computer would not boot
<adaptr> maddash: such as ?
<rogue780> adaptr: this is a different computer...
<adaptr> rogue780: okay, so it won't boot anymore ?
<rogue780> it only boots about 20% of the time
<maddash> adaptr: abiword,bogofilter,hpijs,...the list goes on, there's 81 packages in total
<infidel> anyone have there ir port working?
<adaptr> rogue780: easy, ubuntu is one step ahead of you... boot the rescue option in Grub and re-install your kernel
<mwe> rogue780: if the kernel was corrupt it would boot 0% of the time
<ed25> i've installed breezy and how do i updrage to edgy?
<idlemind> rogue780: try running the memtest software
<idlemind> rogue780: you might have corrupt system memory
<adaptr> maddash: the easiest way to just get xfce is to mark all of the xfce packages but not the xubuntu metapackage
<Riyonuk> Whats a good torrent client? Like everyone uses firefox for browsing, everyone uses " " for torrents..
<rogue780> idlemind: i sure hope-not. I've spent my budget getting this mythtv network setup this month
<ed25> Riyonuk,  i use azureus
<mwe> can't you just sudo aptitude install xfce4?
<adaptr> rogue780: luckily, both can be done from your current ubuntu boot menu
<mwe> I think so
<Riyonuk> is utorrent available?
<adaptr> mwe: that's not as easy as you make it sound.. xfce is composed of a few dozen packages
<ed25> i believe so, yes
<mwe> adaptr: I know
<ed25> there is a myspace group called "i dont do windows" that has a good list of apps
<mwe> adaptr: it's a meta package providing the needed parts though
<adaptr> Riyonuk: unfortunately not - I use nothing else on Windoze, as it utterly rocks :)
<maddash> adaptr: I'm not trying to "just get xfce"...trying to kick out my gnome installation w/ xubuntu...and I expected to remove packages, not add more...
<mwe> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<adaptr> mwe: well, if you're sure... but that won;t get you the required changes in system startup thatthe xubuntu package provides...
<x-r00t-x> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<mwe> adaptr: what changes?
<adaptr> maddash: I think abiword is standard on every *buntu
<mwe> adaptr: you just install it then choose xfce at the login manager
<bruenig> adaptr, just xubuntu
<ed25> anyway, i cant find my current ubuntu disc so i put breezy on here, how do i get it to upgrade to edgy?
<juanchito2006> Can somebody help me with a problem with my monitor?
<adaptr> mwe: you have done this ?
<mwe> adaptr: I've done it with fluxbox
<bruenig> ed25, you would have to upgrade it to dapper and then again to edgy
<ed25> ah ok, so how do i do that
<mwe> adaptr: I believe all window managers provide an entry to gdm
<adaptr> bruenig: then why is it installed by default on my dapper ?
<bruenig> adaptr, it isn't default on ubuntu dapper
<bruenig> adaptr, xubuntu dapper maybe
<adaptr> bruenig: okay, must have been really drunk that time then :)
<ed25> abi word is in the package manager
<Riyonuk> aww I wanted uTorrent
<Riyonuk> pssh
<bruenig> Riyonuk, get it
<maddash> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> Riyonuk, I am running it through wine, works great
<Riyonuk> :o
<Riyonuk> Im bored, can I see some desktops?
<bruenig> hmmm, I am sure you can find some screenshots on the internet tubes
<ed25> the tubes are clogged
<Mnabil> how can i install nvidia drivers
<adaptr> Riyonuk: are you running the latest beryl yet ?>
<bruenig> well unfortunately they aren't like dump trucks
<ed25> too many people downloading battlestar
<bruenig> I am going to start my own internet that uses dumptrucks
<ed25> yeah, dont make it opensource though
<adaptr> bruenig: whatever became of the pigeons ? that seemed such a logical idea...
<Riyonuk> Im browsing through the "Post your Desktop" thread
<ed25> proprietary dumptrucks
<Jesse> bruenig: if they were like dump trucks there would be hold ups as they go to refil
<Riyonuk> umm
<bruenig> pigeons carrying packets maybe
<Riyonuk> whats a beryl?
<ed25> but you could get big files faster
<ed25> and just use the tubes for chat
<drivera90> How do I handle .zip in Ubuntu?
<juanchito2006> !nvidia:Mnabil
<adaptr> bruenig: of course - you can't expect to put a whole mirror in a pigeon!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia:Mnabil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drivera90> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<juanchito2006> Mnabil: !nvidia
<noiesmo> !envy | Mnabil
<ubotu> Mnabil: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<ed25> shouldnt this breezy auto upgrade or something
<Riyonuk> adaptr, whats beryl?
<adaptr> ed25: if it did, you would not be happy...
<DarthLappy> Ack. I need to kill the UT2004 installer, but I don't know what to find it as in ps ...
<bruenig> ed25, no it will upgrade packages but not the version
<ed25> grrr
<adaptr> Riyonuk: and you're complaining about being bored ?!? :)
<anto> somone here that understands configuration files?
<ed25> i need to invent the make upgrade button
<Riyonuk> I am
<bruenig> anto, depends which ones
<Riyonuk> if I knew how to do stuff I wouldnt be bored
<adaptr> Riyonuk: My desktop is amlmost bare, but I'm willing to bet that it rocks the socks off yours... squared!
<Riyonuk> o rly?
<Riyonuk> :D show me
<mwe> Riyonuk: http://mikkelerup.homepage.dk/shot.png
<Riyonuk> Mines the default
<adaptr> Riyonuk: beryl is a 3-d window manager
<bruenig> Riyonuk, here is my desktop, but I warn you, looking at it will only bore you more (very simple) http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/12182006.png
<adaptr> !beryl | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<adaptr> that should keep him busy for a day or so...
<Riyonuk> :o
<dm_> Evening folks
<Riyonuk> uTorrent
<Riyonuk> it would sure be nice if the mikkelerup one would load >_>
<ed25> ok so how do i upgrade this mofo
<bruenig> !hi | dm_
<ubotu> dm_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anto> bruenig: well i'm trying to compile my Open tibia server and when i execute the configuration file i get a error lua headers are missing
<mwe> Riyonuk: huh?
<bruenig> !upgrade | ed25
<Riyonuk> http://mikkelerup.homepage.dk/shot.png
<ubotu> ed25: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Riyonuk> doesnt work
<Riyonuk> oh
<Riyonuk> now it works
<bruenig> anto, no idea on open tibia config files
<Riyonuk> its loading
<mwe> Riyonuk: odd. works here
<crackcorn> in ubuntu where does the kernel source get put, im trying to compile something but i need to target my kernel source
<Hit3k> How would i return Gnome to its default state?
<anto> bruenig: dosen't surpise me but do you know what causes the error ?
<Hit3k> like Ubuntu Default state
<noiesmo> crackcorn, should be /usr/src/
<Riyonuk> so is this  beryl? http://wamrfixit.homeip.net:8000/edgy/screenshots/snapshot30.jpg
<crackcorn> ah bummer, i guess i dont have it
<mwe> Hit3k: delete ~/.gnome*
<bruenig> !info lua5.1
<bruenig> maybe it is that?
<ubotu> lua5.1: Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.1-2 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 288 kB
<X-NaMe> ciao
<ali_> hello
<mwe> Riyonuk: that one wont load here ;)
<crackcorn> the driver im trying to compile came with ones for 2.2 and 2.4, think itll compile under 2.6.17?
<adaptr> Riyonuk: yes indeedy.. but the 3d stuff is only the tip of the 'berg.. wait till you see your closed windows wobble and *burn* !
<d00d> uptime[1d 17h 2m 8s] 
<jengc0il> hi nolimitsoya
<bruenig> adaptr, the burn works well on Ubuntu Satanic Edition
<Riyonuk> adaptr, but thats stupid. Why would you want your desktop a cube looking thing
<jengc0il> how to resume in wget command
<jengc0il> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<mwe> d00d: incredible ;)
<adaptr> Riyonuk: that is not your desktop, it is how you *choose* your desktop
<Madpilot> jengc0il, -R flag, I think it is
<adaptr> bruenig: do you have a repo for that ? ;-)
<ali_> hello
<jmichaelx> has anyone else been having problems with USB storage devices in dapper? as of the last several days this machine will not mount any USB hard drives/jump drives/ipods, etc
<bruenig> adaptr, it says it is in universe, have you enabled that or messed with your sources.list at all?
<MarcN> hmm, freedb.org seems to be down.  Any cddb conforming sites to use instead?
<Riyonuk> See, why cant I have something like this? http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/4673/screenshotsg4.png
<Lunar_Lamp> You know those games that used to be around where it was just text saying things like "you are in a room, there is an angry bear and a table" - anyone know of one like that I can play on ubuntu? I haven't been able to find one,.
<bruenig> Riyonuk, that is fluxbox
<bruenig> fluxbox and conky basically
<mwe> Riyonuk: you can. install fluxbox for starters
<Riyonuk> But..
<Riyonuk> ok
<adaptr> bruenig: you're kidding me
<Riyonuk> care to guide me through the process
<bruenig> adaptr, sorry I mixed you up with anto
<adaptr> Lunar_Lamp: there are gazillions of those - just search for MUD in synaptic or anywhere
<Lunar_Lamp> adaptr, aha mud! I didn't know what they were called as a genre :-)
<Riyonuk> Lunar_Lamp, a text game?
<adaptr> bruenig: too bad, I'd like to have a Satanibuntu in the main repos....
<bruenig> adaptr, go to the site, there is a script you run
<bruenig> very nice
<anto> bruenig: what :S?
<anto> bruenig: you got any solution?
<Lunar_Lamp> Riyonuk, yes. adaptr - wait - a MUD is multiplayer, i want a single player game :-/
<adaptr> bruenig: what site ? BTW I want my next buntu to be Skanky Satan ;-)
<bruenig> anto, well an apt-cache search lua, gives me lua5.1 which is a programming language
<adaptr> Lunar_Lamp: then just install Adventure, it's the original
<bruenig> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<adaptr> bruenig: thanks
<bruenig> anto, maybe you need to install that
<genben> with regsrd to locales on the system, what do you set them to? what you want to use or where the server actually is?
<genben> regard*
<mwe> Riyonuk: sudo aptitude install fluxbox && sudo aptitude install conky then log out and choose fluxbox at the login screen and start conky from within fluxbox. or just run conky in gnome. you might find fluxbox too simple depending on your expectations to a wm
<bruenig> I like the santa hat, very confusing
<drivera90> What command do I use to move something from one directory to another? Also, how do I create a new directory via terminal?
<Riyonuk> wm?
<mwe> drivera90: mv
<idigital> hey i got an audio driver problem.. anyone have the link to solve it
<mwe> drivera90: that will move
<frederific> When I try and stream a video, through the firefox mplayer plugin, it buffers, then stops and won't play. How can I make it play? If I download the file, I can play it fine
<mwe> drivera90: mkdir creates a dir
<Trixsey> Hey, gnome-volume-control isn't working for me!
<Trixsey> Any tips?
<drivera90> mwe: Alright, thanks
<genben> drivera90: mv /path/to/file /path/to/new/file
<mwe> drivera90: you can also use mv to rename
<Riyonuk> mwe, ill try that
<bruenig> drivera90, mkdir creates a new directory
<adaptr> mwe: I'd choose torsmo instead of conky though...
<jmichaelx> frederific: i have had the same problem since upgrading to edgy on two desktops
<bruenig> frederific, click the little arrow
<adaptr> unless it was the other way arounbd ? I've used neither for some time now
<mwe> adaptr: what's torsmo?
<mwe> !info torsmo
<juanchito2006> I need help
<ubotu> Package torsmo does not exist in any distro I know
<adaptr> !torsmo | mwe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torsmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frederific> bruenig: Thanks, I've already tried that; it flashes Buffering, [URL of video]  for 1/10 of a second, then jumps back to "Stopped"
<mwe> adaptr: it said it doesn't know it
<adaptr> sheez... lemme see
<frederific> jmichaelx: Had any joy solving it?
<adaptr> mwe: http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<jmichaelx> frederific: i have tried about anything i could come up with... so far no luck at all
<genben> drivera90: read this => http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
* drivera90 reads.
<adaptr> now that I think of it, conky is probably the more customizable
<bruenig> conky is great
<idigital> can somebody direct me to a webpage about audio driver
<frederific> jmeichaelx: Grr, 'tis quite annoying.
<genben> drivera90: CLI is a very good way to learn about your system, have a play, do some more searching and experiment
<mwe> adaptr: I haven't heard of it before. they need to fix their homepage to get rid of the warnings though
<adaptr> does anybody know if root-tail or root-portal work in beryl/xgl ?
<slicky> anyone that can recomend me to upgrade to version 7.04 of ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> frederific: i agree... i have not upgraded to edgy on this laptop for this very reason
<adaptr> the last time I tried root-portal it destroyed my gnome-panel...
<adaptr> slicky: if you can find it, go for it !
<Aldoliel> slicky, why would you want to anyhow?
<Trixsey> Hey, gnome-volume-control isn't working for me, any tips?
<adaptr> slicky: or perhaps you should wait 5 months like the rest of us
<Riyonuk> Fluxbox is rather...odd
<Trixsey> Any way of getting that package? Re-installing or something
<slicky> Aldoliel:  donno.. bugfixes?
<slicky>  gksudo "update-manager -c -d"  <-- there it is
<frederific> jmichaelx: Hmm, do you think it could be that firefox 2.0 isn't compatible with the plugin?
<Aldoliel> slicky, On the prerelease version...?
<Veganbabian> Anyone using EvilWM?
<xabbott> slicky: it's not much different than edgy right now and is more likely to break things than to fix
<carlos> did anybody get that compiz XGL desktop to work
<jmichaelx> frederific: no, i have videos working fine in mepis using FF 2.0
<metguru> arrgh
<adaptr> carlos: beryl 0.1.4 and xgl, working like a charm
<metguru> i still can't get the device to be writable
<slicky> xabbott: okey.. then ill stay with 6.10 ;D
<metguru> can someone help me
<adaptr> metguru: this about a samba share ?
<metguru> i have brwxrwxrwx 1 root disk 3, 1 2006-12-26 09:52 /dev/hda1
<adaptr> oh
<genben> Anyone using EvilWM ... do you mean windows?
<carlos> ok thanks i will look into that one
<dredhammer> +any news on if vlc  0.8.6 is available for Dapper? tried to back port it with prevu but no go
<metguru> and i still can't write to the drive
<cypruser> What can I do to make my HP Laserjet 1100 work in Edgy?
<bruenig> !info vlc
<adaptr> metguru: you should never have messed with the device node
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<frederific> jmichaelx: Very wierd. I'd report it as a bug, but mozilla-mplayer doesn't use malone.
<metguru> i know, i can just change it back to the defaults
<metguru> but it was just trying to change it to all access
<drivera90> Where are things like Firefox installed?
<drivera90> (By default)
<PriceChild> /usr/bin
<jmichaelx> frederific: i think everyone has this problem in edgy, so it has probably been reported.... i would love to know what to do about it
<cypruser> What can I do to make my HP Laserjet 1100 work in Edgy?
<PriceChild> !printing | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bruenig> drivera90, well the libraries are in /usr/lib the launcher is in /usr/bin the icons and stuff /usr/share
<cypruser> Thank you!
<adaptr> metguru: you do that in .etc/fstab, nowhere else
<metguru> what do you mean by that
<Robinator> hi
<metguru> ok, i changed it to brwxrw--w- 1 root disk 3, 1 2006-12-26 09:52 /dev/hda1
<carlos> bye
<adaptr> exactly what I wrote - you determine access to a mounted partition in /etc/fstab, and *nowhere* else
<metguru> what do i do to that
<Robinator> What is the correct way to enable "xmms" on ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to play  WMA files, please?  The  #
<jmichaelx> has anyone else been having problems with USB storage devices in dapper? as of the last several days this machine will not mount any USB hard drives/jump drives/ipods, etc.. if anyone has a suggestion, i would appreciate it
<PriceChild> !mp3 | Robinator
<ubotu> Robinator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<red> i have wifi radar... how do i connect to any network? i see several networks but there is no connect button
<metguru> i think i need to get the b off
<Robinator> the #xmms support channel pointed me to the plugins page but there is none fitting my requirements
<PriceChild> Robinator, first link, install w32codecs as instructed
<metguru> so its not blocked
<Robinator> PriceChild: w32codecs *are* installed
<metguru> but idon't know how to do that
<adaptr> metguru: that does not look right, it should be brw-rw---- root disk 3 1
* juanchito2006 needs help with his monitor
<PriceChild> Robinator, hmm ok.... have you checked synaptic for extra xmms packages, like xmms-plugins-restricted or something?
<metguru> argh
<red> i have wifi radar... how do i connect to any network? i see several networks but there is no connect button
<Robinator> PriceChild: I use aptitude ... there is none with a meaningful name
<Siph0n> what video player do most ppl use here? :)
<mwe> red: it don't think it supports that
<adaptr> metguru: chmod the device node to 660
<metguru> you mean 660?
<metguru> ok
<bruenig> this is a musthave
<bruenig> !info xmms-discotux
<jvai_> <-- totem - xine
<ubotu> Package xmms-discotux does not exist in any distro I know
<metguru> so i mount it to /etc/fstab??
<bruenig> !info xmms-wmdiscotux
<ubotu> xmms-wmdiscotux: Tux dancing to the music played by xmms. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<adaptr> metguru: then look in /etc/fstab for the line that mounts /dev/hda1 - what do you want to do with it, anyway ?
<Riyonuk> how is he making it clear at the top? http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxl3.png
<Siph0n> i just used ogle, and it the video was jumpy, so i enabled dma, and it got better but the video was stille a little jumpy....
<aresgunther> hey
<adaptr> metguru: no... you *define* what you want to mount in fstab
<metguru> im sorry im so stupid, im just new to linux
<red> mwe: how to i use wifi radar to connect to networks then
<adaptr> metguru: it's obvious, don't worry
<metguru> haha
<adaptr> metguru: start by explaining what you *want*
<aresgunther> how come when I lookup my usrname, it has my real name in the e-mail address?
<Stonekeeper> Hi. Anyone setup a room full of ubuntu workstations? I'm looking to integrate a load into a windows xp network.
<metguru> i want read and write permissions to hda1
<Stonekeeper> looking for some tips
<metguru> i can't even download to hda1
<adaptr> if /dev/hda1 is your system partition then you DO NOT want to mess with it until you have a few years of Linux experience
<adaptr> what *is* hda1 ? a Windoze partition ?
<metguru> no, i installed 2 partitions, lol, im not stupid, just stupid with linux
<mwe> red: I'm not sure. haven't used it for a long time ...
<adaptr> if so, you can't reliably write to it
<metguru> its a second empty partition
<mwe> red: it is supposed to be able to connect to a network somehow though. I know that much
<adaptr> metguru: information please.. formatted as what ?
<metguru> ext3, NOT NTFS
<metguru> sorry
<adaptr> metguru: okay, so it is formatted ? where do you want to mount it ?
<red> mwe: ok
<mwe> you can write reliably to ntfs from linux using ntfs-3g
<red> anyone knows how i can connect to a wireless network using wifi radar? there is no connect button!
<adaptr>  /mnt/hda1 is logical and easy to remember.. but anything will do as long as you don't overwrite an existing directory
<metguru> its mounted already to /dev/hda1
<anto> Mwe: greate i need help again :P
<mwe> anto: shoot
<cypruser> Ok, I set up my HP LaserJet 1100. But, it won't print.
<adaptr> metguru: nooo.. that is the *device*.. if you try to write to that you  WILL destroy all your data on it
<lifepositive> hi
<anto> mwe: i have got all the lua dev packages installed. but i stilk get the error "lua headers are missing"
<lifepositive> how can I play flv files when I get this error from mplayer: [flv @ 0x85f5200] Unsupported video codec (4)
<anto> is it possible that it dosen't know where the packages are installed?
<adaptr> metguru: please open up /etc/fstab in a text editor, or use the system disk utility to see what's what
<mwe> anto: oh. just that, no better messages?
<red> anyone knows how i can connect to a wireless network using wifi radar? there is no connect button!
<lifepositive> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> anto: like what files in particular it can't find?
<anto> mwe: nopp i fixed like 4 other errors.
<mwe> hmm
<anto> :S
<metguru> ok
<jmichaelx> has anyone else been having problems with USB storage devices in dapper? as of the last several days this machine will not mount any USB hard drives/jump drives/ipods, etc.. if anyone has a suggestion, i would appreciate it
<mwe> anto: I'm afraid I can't be of much help then. You'd have to go over the source code and try to figure where it fails and what is missing
<metguru> what do i do in there
<metguru> it says [read only in the title bar] 
<metguru> [read only] *
<mwe> jmichaelx: first thing that pops into my mind is modules not being loaded
<adaptr> metguru: that is correct - you have to have root permissions to write it
<Flarex> Is a cable modem that has both ethernet and usb ports considered a "USB ADSL Modem" if I'm only using the usb cable part of it? And how would I find which one is the one I'm using?  On the help.ubuntu.com webpage it says " Depending on the driver you found in the list of USB ADSL modems, consult one of the following guides.." but I don' have access to the list.
<cypruser> Ok, I set up my HP LaserJet 1100. But, it won't print.
<metguru> do i have to do that sudo in the command line
<jmichaelx> mwe: hmmm. i had no problems with this until a few days ago
<adaptr> metguru: just go to System -> administration -> Disks and check the partitions tab for your hard drive(s)
<mwe> jmichaelx: did you upgrade the kernel maybe?
<red> anyone knows how i can connect to a wireless network using wifi radar? there is no connect button!
<jmichaelx> mwe: no
<documan> can I build via GUI my own linux distro? to take some elements of various distros and build my own?
<documan> can I build via GUI my own linux distro? to take some elements of various distros and build my own?
<mwe> jmichaelx: so nothing changed?
<metguru> there is no disks
<adaptr> metguru: are you using Ubuntu ?
<metguru> yea
<jmichaelx> mwe: nothing that i know of, other than running apt-get update and upgrade
<metguru> do i have to change the menu contents or something?
<nix_ferret> I'd also like to do this. I'm usin gubuntu
<nix_ferret> *ubuntu
<mwe> jmichaelx: that could very well have upgraded the kernel
<jmichaelx> mwe: i don't think there have been updates to the kernel in the last few weeks.... could be mistaken, though
<xyz> how can i make this giam chat, tell me when a massage was posted
<adaptr> metguru: I wouldn't know, but I'm using dapper, and you're probably using edgy
<jmichaelx> upgrades*
<adaptr> metguru: they have changed some bits around
<mwe> jmichaelx: I don't know then. I'd check if the usb modules were loaded
<trilingualkid> Hi. I need help with keyboard shortcuts. To launch the help browser, I need to press
<metguru> yea, thats what im usin
<trilingualkid> oxf5. what does that mean?
<adaptr> metguru: in that case, yes - just open a terminal (or press alt-F2) and enter: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jmichaelx> mwe: ok, ill keep looking around
<trilingualkid> Hi. I need help with keyboard shortcuts. To launch the help browser, I need to press 0xf5. what does that mean?
<jvai_> xyz, when that happens, it'll be posted red, when so
<mwe> jmichaelx: lsmod and see if the usb modules are listed
<adaptr> metguru: for the alt-f2 option, you probably have to use gksudo instead, but the principle is the same
<trilingualkid> Hello? Is there anyone here that can help me?
<trilingualkid> Hello? Is there anyone her that can help me?
<aboutblank> how do you set LD_FLAGS? rather, how do i access environment variables like LD_FLAGS?
<genben> can you actually upgrade from ubuntu dapper to edgy eft from within the o/s or do you have to reinstall?
<frederific> trilingualkid: I think its F1
<metguru> ok
<trilingualkid> Hi. I need help with keyboard shortcuts. To launch the help browser, I need to press 0xf5. what does that mean?
<jmichaelx> mwe: no, they do not seem to appear on the list. how weird...
<metguru> im in fstab and it doesn't say read only
<metguru> lol
<trilingualkid> frederific: what do u mean?
<Neilp> Can someone let me know if ubuntu supports the wireless card in this laptop http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Compaq-Presario-15-4-Widescreen-Notebook-PC-C306US/sem/rpsm/oid/160283/catOid/-12963/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
<metguru> im laughing at my own ignorance
<trilingualkid> thanx bye
<jmichaelx> mwe: i do have 'usbhid'
<mwe> jmichaelx: load them and see if it works though. I don't know why they are not getting loaded. if it fixes it add the names to /etc/modules to autoload them at boot
<cody> Hello, Can someone help me with get my wired/wireless working?
<x-r00t-x> where do i get eggdrop-1.6.18-4 deb package?
<mwe> jmichaelx: that's for mice and so
<frederific> trilingualkid: to launch the help browser, you need to press F1
<jmichaelx> mwe: how do i load them? modprobe usb?
<jmichaelx> o ok
<metguru> arrgh, something looks wrong here
<`rich> frederific, he waited for all of a minute and left :)
<mwe> jmichaelx: I think you need at least ehci-hcd and uhci-hcd
<lastent> hi does anyone knows if there is any away to see this page on firefox/ubuntu www.mtc,gob.pe
<metguru> the mount point on /dev/hda2 is /media/hda1 ... is this how its supposed to be
<con-man> lastent: take the comma out?
<jmichaelx> mwe: ok, i found those, they are there under usbcore
<lastent> hi does anyone knows if there is any away to see this page on firefox/ubuntu www.mtc.gob.pe
<frederific> `rich: that's annoying, thanks for telling me
<jmichaelx> sorry, i had missed  that
<mwe> jmichaelx: modprobe -l|grep usb
<adaptr> metguru: that depends... which one is Ubuntu on ? i.e. which line has "/" as mount point ?
<frederific> jmichaelx: I've kind of solved the mozilla-mplayer thing
<mwe> jmichaelx: that could help you determine the names
<metguru> hda1
<`rich> frederific, he's been in and out asking single questions all day. not sure he realises he can keep irc open.
<mwe> jmichaelx: usb-storage is probably essential
<cody> Hi, is there anyone that can help me with get my internet connection up and running?
<anto> mwe:i know where the error apers but i don't understnad what imeans?
<frederific> `rich: ah well, thanks for telling me
<jmichaelx> frederific: i would be glad to know what you found
<Flarex> is being hooked up to a cable modem through a usb cable the same as a usb adsl modem?
<`rich> cody, what's going wrong?
<neuromancer> irc.brasnet.org
<cody> `rich: just about everything
<metguru> the one im actually trying to access is the second drive, hda2
<nix_ferret> Anyone use cifs over smbfs in ubuntu?
<mwe> anto: explaing
<mwe> anto: explain*
<cody> `rich, I tried to get my wireless working, and in the process i managed to disable my wired connection as well
<`rich> Nice
<metguru> but its mounted as hda1 i think...thats what it comes up as in the desktop
<ephemeros> IMPORTANT QUESTION: i observed when booting in recovery mode (edgy here) it logs me automatically on root. wtf, this means anyone knowing command line could mess up my stuff as an administrator?
<adaptr> metguru: well, since /media/hda1 is just a directory *name*, nothing much will go wrong
<`rich> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<`rich> to make sure the adapter is up
<bandit> ephemeros, that is correct, u can put a password on grub tho
<anto> mwe: in i opend the configure file in text reader and search for lua headers missing but i don't know what the test is to find it
<Rprp> hmm, just a second ago i did iptables -P INPUT DROP :/ but no, all ports are closed....... how can i connect to ssh?!?!?!
<mwe> jmichaelx: try modprobe usb-storage and see if it's sufficient
<adaptr> metguru: possibly... you will want to re-do that yourself as something like /media/data, or /mnt/data
<frederific> jmichaelx: If you add noembed=1 to ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf (create it if needs be), the stream will play (well it does for me), in a seperate mplayer window
<ephemeros> bandit: thanx, i immagined that, i wanted to be sure
<metguru> and can i use the unused space on hda1?
<mwe> anto: you have to work harder then ;)
<adaptr> metguru: can you post the line that mounts it ?
<metguru> no it doesn't matter to me
<cody> `rich, ok, now i feel like an idiot
<adaptr> metguru: you ARE using it - that is where your system is
<Rprp> hmm, just a second ago i did iptables -P INPUT DROP :/ but no, all ports are closed....... how can i connect to ssh?!?!?!
<`rich> cody, lol, happens to the best of us.
<jmichaelx> frederific: ty, i will try that
<cody> `rich, but I could still use some help with wireless...
<anto> mwe:been working the last 24 hours on this.
<frederific> jmichaelx: np
<metguru> but it doesn't show up on the desktop..sorry
<mwe> anto: oh.
<jmichaelx> mwe: usb-storage is there
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<documan> can I install linux in a partition while I am logged in winxp? (like I do with winxp apps)
<mwe> jmichaelx: loaded already?
<steven> ok, my commandline is doing something really weird.... it now says.steven@(none):~$  when it should say steven@(kritter):~$
<metguru> whats the 'line that mounts it'? is that # /dev/hda2
<metguru> UUID=137e8bbe-1a3b-4467-ac4a-20fefe11738c /media/hda1     ext3    defaults        0       2
<steven> a things have suddenly broke.
<jmichaelx> mwe: well, i guess so, i listed it with the command you gave me as being in /lib/modules
<mwe> jmichaelx: that means it's on the system. lsmod tells you what is currently loaded
<adaptr> metguru: yes.. and you can write to it just fine, as long as you use the right directory
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<mwe> jmichaelx: the modprobe -l tells you what's available
<jmichaelx> mwe: so i could do modprobe usb-storage?
<mwe> jmichaelx: sudo modprobe usb-storage, right
<metguru> what is 'the right directory'?
<mwe> jmichaelx: what are you trying to mount, specifically?
<steven> I am very disappointed with Edgy... Bummer..... switching back to debian...  After breezy, this distro has sucked!
<metguru> and now how do i change it so at least my group can access the hda2
<jmichaelx> mwe: a jumpdrive and an ipod.... neither will work
<Siph0n> in VLC, when u go to file->open disc, is there suppose to be anything under "Device Name"?
<mwe> jmichaelx: ipod, that works like standard usb mass-storage, doesn't it?
<trev_> does anyone know of a gui for creating virtual drives in ubuntu?
<factboy818181> anyone know why sound works on starcraft's splash screen, but not when you actually play it via wine?
<pucko-> hello. I just tried to hibernate my computer, but it locked up instead. and now after I rebooted I can't log in to X any more. no error messages from X or anything. what could it be? (something wrong with permissions?)
<trev_> factboy818181:it works fine for me
<Robinator> hi
<jmichaelx> mwe: i think so... i have been using this ipod as an external HD on this machine for a long time
<trev_> factboy818181:what version of ubuntu are you running?
<factboy818181> trev_: for some reason, i get no sound at all - in the menu where it says Play Starcraft, there's sound, but not when you actually go into the game and play
<factboy818181> trev_: edgy
<trev_> factboy818181:and what version of wine are you using?
<lixu> Hi. why is figlet part of the multiverse repository?
<cypruser> Help! I can't shut down Ubuntu!
<mwe> jmichaelx: can it mount now that usb-storage is loaded?
<lixu> cpruser: sudo halt
<metguru> sorry, not just access, but write to it
<factboy818181> trev_: 0.9.27 i think or whatever latest version is
<lixu> cypruser: sudo halt
<init6> tooooo many users in one chan :P
<jmichaelx> mwe: i will let you know in a sec
<Riyonuk> How do I exit conky?
<`rich> killall -9 conky
<trev_> factboy818181: i am also running 0.9.27 and it works perfectly for me except for battle.net, I have done a fair bit of research in getting starcraft to run on 6.06 before I upgraded and never once found your issue
<michelp> greetings!  I am currently running on my new (used, craigslist) AMD64 Athlon X2 dual core machine with Edgy.  It works great, nvidia drivers, all that, really fast, but I only seem to see one CPU in /proc/cpuinfo.  this is my first dual core machine that I've set up, is there some option I need to set to enable both cores?
<cypruser> The terminal won't start.
<red> anyone knows how i can connect to a wireless network using wifi radar? there is no connect button!
<factboy818181> trev_: probably my sound card then
<lifepositive> whats the new dual core CPU thats out?
<lifepositive> anyone know?
<trev_> let me check quick
<arrenlex> michelp: Install the -generic kernel.
<lifepositive> trev_: ok tyt
<red> michelp: try botting using generic kernel
<red> anyone knows how i can connect to a wireless network using wifi radar? there is no connect button!
<michelp> will do thanks!
<lixu> michelp: do you use the SMP kernel?
<michelp> didn't realize it was a diff kernel but that makes total sense
<factboy818181> trev_: by the way i get - ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory when opening winecfg
<Riyonuk> `rich, it says "conky: no process killed"
<michelp> i'll search for it in senaptic thank you
<trev_> factboy818181:the same thing happens to me I think
<cypruser> The terminal won't start.
<jmichaelx> mwe: no, it will not work :-(
<`rich> Riyonuk, that's ... odd. it's definitely running?
<Riyonuk> oh
<Riyonuk> no more
<Riyonuk> :)
<michelp> currently running updates so I have to wait :)
<Riyonuk> How do I uninstall
<Riyonuk> it
<factboy818181> trev_: interesting, i tried disabling ESD and everything to no success... i even got bnet to work once or twice, but now it died on me.
<red> how do i connect to a wireless network using wifi radar?????????????????????
<`rich> Did you install via apt?
<trev_> factboy818181:will it play without sound
<`rich> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lifepositive> whats the new dual core CPU thats out?
<lifepositive> !repeat
<Riyonuk> I think
<factboy818181> trev_: yep, it just doesn't feel as good though
<`rich> try apt-get remove conky
<`rich> er with sudo in front :)
<trev_> factboy818181: on mine it ate cpu but it ran without any lag
<red> how do i connect to a wireless network?
<cypruser> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mwe> jmichaelx: hmm
<`rich> red, using iwconfig, set the correct key and essid, then it should connect.
<Riyonuk> and how would I know its still there? its not like its listed or anything...
<metguru> adaptr: how do i set it to be writable?
<factboy818181> trev_: wish it could work with sound though, that'd be gerat
<trev_> factboy818181:found something......
<mwe> jmichaelx: you probably need to load some other modules if missing modules is even the culprit
<red> ok let me try
<mwe> jmichaelx: gotta go ...
<gorbulas> hi
<adaptr> metguru: it *is* writable
<arrenlex> I want to use my Linux machine to make a phone menu. You know, "press 1 to...". I don't know where to even start looking. Does anyone have any idea?
<trev_> factboy818181:check this out, mabey someone will reply to it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322082&highlight=starcraft
<cypruser> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: I know "Asterisk" is used for phone stuff.  Don't know anything about it beyond that.
<metguru> but only in root
<`rich> arrenlex, off the top of my head, google for asterisk
<michelp> arrenlex: ekiga softphone
<trev_> factboy818181:in 2 weeks of troubleshooting starcraft nothing else came up
<michelp> arrenlex: ekiga.org I belive
<jmichaelx> does anyone know if there are issues with broadcom wireless adapters in edgy, or do they work well?
<Siph0n> red: i just got wifi radar, and i see the connect button towards the right... under New Edit and Delete
<adaptr> metguru: not so, but you can easily check this when you do ls -la /media/hda1
<michelp> jmichaelx: you may need ndiswrapper
<`rich> jmichaelx, broadcom is pretty much straight from the devil's ballsack when it comes to wireless networking and linux.
<adaptr> metguru: the current directory should be rwxrwxrwx
<idigital> anyone know xgl?
<arrenlex> Okay, and what happens if I want to be able to run commands using a phone menu? Press 1 to change directory, press 2 to run firefox, press 3 to cat file... Is that possible?
<jmichaelx> michelp: wel, i have this adapter working well in dapper..... i just dont want to upgrade to edgy and be stranded
<Siph0n> arrenlex: there is stuff in System->Preferences->Key Shortcuts
<metguru> it gave me drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2006-12-25 06:43 .
<metguru> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 2006-12-26 19:36 ..
<metguru> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 49152 2006-12-25 06:43 lost+found
<`rich> Siph0n, he wants to do it via a phone
<factboy818181> trev_: keeps on telling me /dev/snd/seq does not exist
<Siph0n> lol oh... wow nice
<Siph0n> thought that was just an analogy :)
<`rich> ... i hope not lol
<Dot> right
<arrenlex> Siph0n: I want to remote control my machine over my cell phone. xD
<Dot> i have 2 questions
<aoirthoir> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<metguru> so what does that mean
<arrenlex> Siph0n: Mostly to upload stuff I forgot to my webserver.
<`rich> arrenlex, i'd suggest heading to the asterisk site and asking around there
<Siph0n> lol k :) no idea than :)
<`rich> there may even be an #asterisk channel here
<adaptr> metguru: hmmm... it seems it has not enabled normal user permissions on it, then
<IdleOne> Dot,  start with the first one
<Dot> what is '3ddesk" and what does it do
<`rich> but they'd probably be able to help you more
<Dot> what is '3ddesk" and what does it do
<arrenlex> `rich: There is, and I just joined it. Thanks a lot for he help! :)
<Riyonuk> I need some desktop enviroments, gnome looks bleh
<arrenlex> +the
<`rich> no problem, good lucj
<tonyyarusso> Dot: Eats your CPU, mainly :P
<`rich> luck
<Riyonuk> any recomendations?
<adaptr> metguru: what happens when you just type "mount" ?
<trev_> factboy818181: i think the same thing is happening to me, mabey they'll know in #winehq
<Dot> is it like beryl
<metguru> with what suffix
<Dot> like
<pschulz01> Hello.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a settop box with 'Via CentaurHauls' processor. Installation of 6.06.1-alternative fails on linux-restricted-modules package. The following bug may be related: Bug 59338
<lixu> Riyonuk: xfce, kde
<Dot> vista
<metguru> or option
<Dot> or what
<tonyyarusso> Dot: Similar effect, with the spinny cube, but not nearly as well-implemented.
<Riyonuk> xfce doesnt look all that great
<Dot> ic
<adaptr> metguru: re-read
<Dot> k
<gorbulas> i'm having trouble getting my wireless working (broadcom miniPCi BCM4318) working on my laptop, running 6.10 (fresh install), i've followed the guides on the net, and have managed to get the wireless light to steadily blink at a frequency of about 1 Hz, the light is normally on all the time in windows. I was wondering if you guys have heard of this before and know how to get it working properly? thanks
<Dot> cus i installed it with synaptic
<Dot> and it doesnet seem to do mutch
<Dot> i mean
<markoutthere> Hey all, does anyone know of a failrly user friendly program I can install on Ubuntu to create a map diagram of a network?>?
<factboy818181> trev_: ok, thanks
<Dot> i dont know how to use it
<red> Siph0n: i dont see the connect button!
<`rich> gorbulas, have you given it the wep key/ssid settings etc?
<adaptr> markoutthere: etherape ?
<lixu> Riyonuk:mybe try using metacity
<metguru> sorry
<pschulz01> markoutthere: Try 'dia'
<metguru> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<metguru> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<metguru> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<metguru> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<metguru> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<metguru> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<metguru> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<gorbulas> yea i have, several times in the network tools from the system manager
<red> Siph0n: i dont see the connect button! i see a disconnect button but no connect button
<metguru> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<metguru> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Dot> so how do i use 3ddesk
<lixu> Riyonuk: or fluxbox
<metguru> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<adaptr> metguru: don't be sorry, be determined !
<IdleOne> Riyonuk,  if you have a fast enough machine try using KDE sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop I believe
<metguru> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<metguru> /dev/hda1 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)
<metguru> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/media/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<metguru> /dev/sdb1 on /media/My Book type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=0,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<metguru> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<Riyonuk> no no
<metguru> arrgh, ooops
<arrenlex> !paste | metguru
<Dot> hmm
<ubotu> metguru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adaptr> metguru: but don't do that ! you'll get banned
<metguru> well, i don't want to be so stupid you blow me off
<Riyonuk> Im looking for a nice one for a crappy machine
<Riyonuk> gnome is too much for me
<Siph0n> red: sorry, mine has a Connect button right above disconnect..... are there any networks listed?
<adaptr> metguru: THIS was stupid
<FreeNet> hi will like to know how can I limit the maximum disk space can be in used a /var/samba directory?
<xyz> jvai_:what are you talking about ,did you read my question ?
<lixu> Riyonuk: just try fluxbox
<`rich> metguru, people are here to help mate, don't worry about looking stupid. we were all new once.
<jitesh> hi to all
<Dot> helo?
<metguru> ok, thanks
<adaptr> !pastebin | metguru
<ubotu> metguru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dot> does anyone know how i use 3ddesk
<red> Siph0n: i see several networks listed
<`rich> that said, i love the way that people think nobody is here unless they're talking directly to them ...
<jitesh> i am new bie to this world of linux
<Hansel> Dot - use beryl instead... WAY better.  :)
<adaptr> Dot: 250 SMTP ready
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, fluxbox xfce icewm e17
<jitesh> and wanna know how to play mp3 and avi in linux
<metguru> i didn't know it would send on different lines
<jitesh> can anyone hlep?
<jvai> xyz, yes, u said, how do u get notifications on messages?, did u mean privately? or on the board here?
<cod1> Is there anyone out there that can help me get wireless running?
<IdleOne> !mp3 | jitesh
<ubotu> jitesh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> metguru: well, yeah - that's the thing with lines.. only one will fit on one line
<Hansel> jitesh - mplayer...
<`rich> Is there a wireless macro? Seems a popular question heh
<metguru> so theres like 3 'hda1's on the list, and i don't understand what is what
<jitesh> thanks buddy
<Dot> sorry
<cod1> `rich, I still can't seem to get it working
<Mastastealth> cod1: wuts the prob?
<adaptr> metguru: if you affix a person's nick to a message, that person will know you're talking to them, not to the whole channel
<Dot> but every time i install beryl i destroy my xserver
<jvai> xyz, i answerded that question years ago, i reconnected like a thousand tymes
<Dot> i have tried 6 times
<jvai> since then
<Hansel> Dot - which video card do you have?
<kb1ibt> is there a bug in the version of wpa_supplicant that comes with edgy because it says it can't parse my conf file when i have the following uncommented: #ctrl_interface_group=wheel
<Dot> s3 savage
<Dot> supersavage
<Hansel> hrrmmm... probably too old to do beryl.
<Dot> it has 3d support
<metguru> adaptr: ok
<Dot> im trying to figure that out rite now
<adaptr> metguru: excellent !
<`rich> G'night all
<Hansel> Dot - well 3ddesk will work but it looks like hell.
<Riyonuk> OMG icewm is horrible >_<
<adaptr> Dot: that sounds like a horrible card.. way too old to do beryl
<metguru> adaptr: ha, ill have it on clipboard from now on
<Dot> it has drm or whatever its called
<xyz> jvai:you miss understood me i ment the time ,so it leaves a foot print of when the massage wh laft
<Dot> dri
<xyz> was left*
<anto> mwe: you there?
<Dot> oh
<Hansel> Dot - your video card is probably from 1997  :(  heh.
<Dot> and
<Dot> lol
<Dot> it in a ibm thinkpad t23
<Hansel> Riyonuk - it all depends on your needs... icewm works great for many people.
<TuTUx> anybody here has tried to install looking-glass on edgy?
<Dot> it has a win2000 licence on it
<Dot> oh and help with this
<godtvisken> Does anyone know the xmodmap keycode for the \ | key?
<Dot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393
<Hansel> TuTUx - you mean that java crap that tries to be like beryl?
<Dot> i looked in there
<MTecknology> When I try to bot to a Ubuntu cd it gets to the boot options, I try the first two, it starts blinks a line of text in th top right and restarts the computer
<jvai> ooo, sorry xyz, go thru "settings" then "preferences"
<Dot> it says for breezy only
<metguru> adaptr: can we do a personal chat so theres not other peoples messages everywhere, im just figuring id make it easier
<adaptr> metguru: sure, knock yerself out
<Dot> what am i supposed to do with edgy? :[
<trev_> factboy818181:this probobly won't help you but on the winehq website it said that for broodwar he had to "fittle around" with the audio setting in winecfg
<adaptr> Dot: burn it... oh sorry, burn it *on a CD* :)
<Dot> what
<kb1ibt> is there a bug in the version of wpa_supplicant that comes with edgy because it says it can't parse my conf file when i have the following uncommented: #ctrl_interface_group=wheel
<Dot> idgi
<markoutthere> WIll Etherape discover windows and linux?
<Trixsey> Hey, gnome-volume-control isn't working for me, any tips? Can I get it somewhere?
<Dot> what do you mean
<TuTUx> Hansel, don't be so offensive ;P that project gave a lot help to beryl team, and now they have released 1.0
<Rprp>   ChanServ Gio` Rprp
<cod1> anyone around that can help me get wireless running?
<Hansel> etherape sounds like ethereal... I imagine it would.
<TehBigToe> etherape sounds a bit more sinister than that
<TehBigToe> >_>
<Dot> what do yo mean "burn it"
<jessid_> hello, it is me again, trying to connect to ##java...but it says that i need to me identified....some of you know what that means?
<dettoaltrimenti_> question: where are the keyboard layout files located in ubuntu?
<Hansel> jessid - /msg nickserv identify yourpass
<xyz> jvai:thanks
<cypruser> What printer port do I use>
<cypruser> ?
<h0ndaracer2> i got a network card it kepts saying its bluetooth i need help on getting the error code so i can fix it
<jvai> xyz np
<Dot> what do yo mean "burn it"
<Dot> hello?
<h0ndaracer2> ive had the error code once but i cant rember it
<pucko-> what could have made me unable to write to /tmp?
<Hansel> cypruser - well... /dev/lp0 or /dev/usb/lp0 probably
<xanitos> heeelo
<MTecknology> When I try to bot to a Ubuntu cd it gets to the boot options, I try the first two, it starts blinks a line of text in th top right and restarts the computer. How do I get it to boot up so I can install?
<idigital> hey guys, i want to upgrla
<pucko-> what's the correct permissions on /tmp ?
<idigital> upgrade my ubuntu 5.10 to a higher version so i can use beryl
<idigital> how would i do that?
<Dot> oh btw this is my exact card
<Dot> SuperSavage IX/C SDR
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | idigital
<ubotu> idigital: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xanitos> anyone know how i can get tcl is already the newest version.
<metguru> adaptr: are you getting my personal messages?
<xanitos> soz :P how can i get TCL ?
<factboy818181> just wondering - is it possible to have one workspace with one resolution, and another workspace with a different one?
<h0ndaracer2> how do i get information on my laptop pcmia ports or whatever they ever
<Trixsey> Hey, gnome-volume-control isn't working for me, any tips? Can I get it somewhere?
<h0ndaracer2> sry pcmcia
<adaptr> metguru: no, I'm not
<kb1ibt> h0ndaracer2: try running lshw
<h0ndaracer2> ok
<metguru> adaptr: oh well
<Robinator> What is the easiest / best way to do forward an Internet Connection?    There are 2 PC's.   One of them has 2 Netword Cards.  The first Network Card is needed for the internet connection.  The second one has a cross-connect-cable.    Goal is,  that every PC / Laptop / MacBook or even router will be online,  which is connected to the cross-connect-cable  from the 2nd  Network Card  without any configuration like  changing the  IP Address or so of the added
<Robinator> PC's
<MarcN> factboy818181: don't think so.  Different monitors sure.
<kb1ibt> metguru: you need to be registered w/ the server to send messages
<metguru> kb1ibt: ok
<Dot> okay
<Dot> someone who knows graphics cards
<Dot> help
<Dot> help
<Dot> help
<Dot> :(
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<factboy818181> MarcN: ok, thanks
<IdleOne> !patience | Dot
<ubotu> Dot: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dot> sorrrrrrrrry
<metguru> adaptr: well, i have to go, if you could send me a link or something id appreciate it
<Dot> but
<Dot> here
<h0ndaracer2> not it anyother suggestion to list thing specifically on pci ports
<metguru> to something that explains it
<Dot> go to my post in ububtu forums  (link in a sec)
<Dot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1934167#post1934167
<h0ndaracer2> !pci
<kb1ibt> lshw shows a tree of what is on every port so you just need to drill down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h0ndaracer2> ok ive done it before where you get the list of things on the pci ports then i did info on the certain item but i dont know how to do all that to get the info on the error code
<cod1> where are all the wireless gurus out there?
<Riyonuk> Can I customize gnome?
<Hansel> cod1 - do you have the wireless card installed and now you are just needing to modprobe?
<cod1> Hansel, I have it installed, not sure what I have to do to get it working though
<h0ndaracer2> how do i modprobe pci ports what do i type
<bigbro> h0ndaracer2: lspci  is a good start.
<adaptr> metguru: I don't see how - and it's not that difficult
<Hansel> well modprobe is how you define a specific driver and try to find hardware that will work with it... ie;   modprobe ndiswrapper  <--- will try to find a device that can "talk" with that driver.
<MTecknology> When I try to bot to a Ubuntu cd it gets to the boot options, I try the first two, it starts blinks a line of text in th top right and restarts the computer
<h0ndaracer2> thanks you i got the error code BCM4318 thats it
<cod1> Hansel, that appears to be what I need to do
<Jimerson> Hello, I have a real quick question about booting from the LiveCD. On my friend's Dell running windows 98, there is no command available to boot or startup from the LiveCD. Is there an MSDos command to do this?
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, sure check out System > Preferences limited custimisation there but you can probably google for more
<bigbro> Jimerson: Generally it's set in the BIOS. You need to boot from CD. The rest becomes rapidly obvious.
<anandanbu> hi i have a problem in playing amarok in ubuntu
<kb1ibt> Jimerson: it needs to be from the bios
<adaptr> Hansel: not "define",  and not "find", either - modprobe uses the hooks in the driver module to try to connect to a device that the driver can manage
<Hansel> cod1 - http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/  read up first  :)
<Hansel> depending on the card you may need ndiswrapper or there may be another driver you use.
<kb1ibt> Jimerson:  some bios are so ood that they don't know how to boot from a CD
<Jimerson> bigbro / kb1ibt: How do I do that? I'm a mac user and have no idea what I'm doing on the Dell!
<anandanbu> can someone help me
<Hansel> anandanbu - amarok... what about it?
<anandanbu> i have installed the amarok player using apt get
<noiesmo> anandanbu, are you trying to play mp3
<Hansel> ...
<bigbro> Jimerson: generally, it's a hotkey. Some Dell's suggest you hit the F12 key just after restarting to get a boot menu.
<kb1ibt> Jimerson: when booting you sometimes have to hold down one of the F keys
<anandanbu> yeah
<cod1> Hansel, i have installed that, and I followed these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29#head-ea76065f30b99d3b8472289cd049e2b141856b55, but no soup for me
<anandanbu> im triying to play the mp3
<kb1ibt> Jimerson: just like to boot from a CD on your mac you hold the OPTN or C keys
<noiesmo> anandanbu, sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracode
<anandanbu> but it says an mp3 driver should be installed
<bigbro> anandanbu: Get Easy Ubuntu.
<anandanbu> will that be enough
<Jimerson> bigbro / kb1ibt: I tried all the function keys and option, and every time it says keyboard failure (or error or something) I'll try the 'c' key though.
<danielmccauley> Anyone know why my Powerbook trackpad isnt responding very well on a fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.06?
<bigbro> anandanbu: That will install lots of useful codecs for playing common media formats.
<Hansel> cod1 - so did you get the Windows driver and use the right .inf file?
<kb1ibt> Jimerson: no the c key os for the mac not dell
<FeliLixTKhat> cod1 ... can you IM me, I may have some help on your Broadcom card
<noiesmo> anandanbu, yeah then make sure that amarok engine is xine thru amarok settings
<Jimerson> kb1ibt: oh..
<jvai_> a'ight ppl.. gn
<cod1> Hansel, I am 99% sure I did
<bigbro> Jimerson: Look at the screen just after you power it up. Since there is not a standard key on PCs, they generally tell you which key gets you to the BIOS settings.
<idigital> where is the GUI
<Jimerson> kb1ibt: Aye, that was the first thing I did.. it mentions no hotkey.
<anandanbu> thnx bigbro and noieesmo ill try with these
<Hansel> cod1 - I read over the page real quick and it appears to be as thorough as I would be...
<bigbro> Jimerson: Alternatively, google for the laptop model and the keyword BIOS.
<kb1ibt> is there a bug in the version of wpa_supplicant that comes with edgy because it says it can't parse my conf file when i have the following uncommented: #ctrl_interface_group=wheel
<jessid_> Hansel do you know how can i get that password????
<Hansel> dunno what to tell you other than go through it again and msg me at each checkoff point and let me know what the output was and any questions.
<rambo3> idigital, just start hitting any key on keyboard untill it screems
<Jimerson> bigbro: thanks, I'll try that. (It's actually a desktop model)
<danielmccauley> Anyone know why my Powerbook trackpad isnt responding very well on a fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.06?
<cod1> I go to step 6 and wlan0 did not show up in iwconfig, although everything seemed to work until that point
<idigital> where can i find or open GUI?
<Hansel> jessid_ which password?
<idigital> If you want to upgrade using GUI use the following command
<idigital> gksu update-manager -c 
<rambo3> !madwifi >cod1
<Hansel> cod1 - type lsmod and /msg me the output
<idigital> Terminal?
<jessid_> Hansel the one you talked about...to enter to ##java
<idigital> what is the shortcut key for opening terminal?
<idigital> anyone?
<Dot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1934167#post1934167
<Hansel> jessid_ oh.. you have to register with nickserv...
<Dot> help
<Hansel> that is how you get "identified" and bump from the #channel to ##channel
<Dot> i know im annoying but ive had this problem foe a while
<Hansel> its a re-route for identified users to stop spam.
<Dot> :{
<jessid_> Hansel I am sorry for asking a lot...I dont know what you are saying....
<Siph0n> idigital: go to System->preferences->keyboard shortcut
<n2diy_> testing
<Hansel> Dot - the same steps apply but the version numbers may be different for your version.
<rambo3> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Siph0n> idigital: u can make your own shortcut, or see what it is already
<Dot> k thanx :] 
<Hansel> jessid_ type /msg nickserv
<Hansel> /msg nickserv help
<Hansel> :)
<n2diy_> how come a I can't change my nick with "/nick n2diy"?
<Hansel> because n2diy already exists on the network
<Hansel> n2diy is n=darryl@ppp-42d429ae.wlks.losch.net * Darryl Gibson
<Hansel> only one instance of a nickname can exist...
<Hansel> otherwise we would all have an identity crisis.
<Hansel> n2diy_ - you may want to ping it if it is a ghosted nick that is just waiting to ping timeout and drop off the network.
<cypruser> How do I use CUPS?
<Hansel> you may want to ps -aux and see if another irc client is running and kill it  :)
<idigital> How would i upgrade my ubuntu to 6.10 from 5.10
<idigital> http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<n2diy_> Hansel, ok, that makes sense, how do I ping him, /ping n2diy?
<idigital> i wanted to do it by gui
<Hansel> that may work... /ctcp n2diy ping
<documan> me too
<documan> I need GUIssss
<cypruser> How do I use CUPS?
<Hansel> cypruser - a few ways... easiest is if you have Gnome go to settings menu and choose Printers
<Madpilot> idigital, you need to go 5.10->6.06->6.10 - no skipping versions
<Hansel> you can also use the web interface
<Hansel> I believe it runs on localhost on port 691 or something.
<FeliLixTKhat> cypruser ... what model printer do you have?
<Hansel> localhost:691/admin  <--- pull that up in your webbrowser  :)
<IdleOne> idigital, backup /home and anything else you may want to keep, burn iso of ubuntu 6.10 then install and restore your backed up files
<cody> Hansel, did you get that im?
<cypruser> HP LaserJet 1100
<Hansel> make that 631  :)
<[danielmccauley] > Anyone know why my Powerbook trackpad isnt responding very well on a fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.06?
<jessid_> Hansel yes! you are right! now I can understand!!! I have registered :) At last I could enter to ##java !!!! Thanks
<Hansel> im?  you mean /msg?  no...
<Madpilot> ubotu, printer | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Hansel> [danielmccauley]  - define "not responding well"
<emun> hi, everybody , need some help, I have an unsupported canon printer pixma mp150 connected to a print server on a windows network , now is it possible to print in ubuntu in this setup, I can see the network from ubuntu
<Hansel> emun - see the cups links above just pasted by ubotu
<[danielmccauley] > Hansel: Even after changing the sensitivity settings, it still only moves maybe a half inch on the screen where as that movement in OSX will go the entire screen
<idigital> madpilot . im upgrading 6.06
<n2diy_> Hansel:  /ctcp n2diy ping doesn't seem to be working, I can't change my nick.
<kb1ibt> [danielmccauley] : first make sure it doesn't have a static charge build up try covering the trackpad with all your fingers horizonally and slowly move it off
<idigital> so when i done i can go update 610
<idigital> correct?
<Madpilot> idigital, then yes, you can go from 6.06->6.10 with a GUI
<Hansel> n2diy - /msg nickserv help ghost
<godtvisken> I just set my xmodmap keymap to use characters like    and so forth, but they don't appear when I try to type them
<IdleOne> idigital,  correct
<documan> all linuxes have the same "Filesystem Hierarchy Standard" ?
<cody> Hansel, I have no idea how to /msg
<[danielmccauley] > kblibt: any other suggestions?
<Hansel> documan - for the most part yes... a few of them diverge in their use of /etc
<Hansel> the best example would be Slackware and RedHat.
<Riyonuk> I keep getting this error when trying to play any of my songs "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."
<Hansel> Slackware is more BSD-like, RedHat has it's own method to it's madness... most other distros are fairly similar in their /etc breakdown.
<dredhammer> any news on if vlc  0.8.6 is available for Dapper? tried to back port it with prevu but no go
<emun> thanks but any tips from anybody who has done this?
<kb1ibt> [danielmccauley] : other than fooling arround with the sensitivity in /etc/X11/xorg.conf not really
<Hansel> documan - overall though /home is where user files are /etc is for config files      /bin /usr/bin  /sbin /usr/sbin are for common executables...
<IdleOne> !mp3 | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarcN> dredhammer: vlc 0.8.6 is in edgy
<[danielmccauley] > kblibt: where abouts in the .conf would i need to change values?
<Rug> !lamp
<dredhammer> i tried backporting that with prevu
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Riyonuk> How do I get the tasks at the bottom to not stretch across the whole bar?
<documan> regarding winxp: /home=My Documents, /etc=SYSTEM and /bin /usr/bin=Program Files?
<Hansel> documan - sure... that's a fairly easy way to look at it  :)
<n2diy_> ubotu help ghost
<kb1ibt> [danielmccauley] : in the Section "InputDevice" representing your trackpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ghost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idigital> Can some one give me link do with sound driver> or sound not detect or not able to play sound.
<Hansel> /sbin and /usr/sbin would be windows and system32 dir  :)
<Riyonuk> is winamp on ubuntu?
<[danielmccauley] > kblibt: thanks
<Hansel> Riyonuk - no... but there are MANy alternatives.
<Jimerson> bigbro / kb1ibt: Thanks a bunch- finally got it resolved
<Riyonuk> which ones?
<ytoox_> I got a weird error with kiba dock
<Hansel> documan - /etc could also be considered the registry...
<ytoox_> can you help me
<idigital> sound driver> or sound not detect or not able to play sound.
<ytoox_> (kiba-dock:6687): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion `monitor_num < GDK_SCREEN_X11 (screen)->num_monitors' failed
<bigbro> Jimerson: Good stuff :-)
<Hansel> ytoox_ have you googled for the error?
<cypruser> If I'm using a HP LaserJet 1100, what settings do I select in the Printer Properties - Connection page?
<Hansel> ytoox_ can you easily re-create the error?  If so possibly strace the process and then google the error...
<kb1ibt> is there a bug in the version of wpa_supplicant that comes with edgy because it says it can't parse my conf file when i have the following uncommented: #ctrl_interface_group=wheel
<idigital> Anyone know Compiz?
<hagabaka> oooh, #ubuntu-women :O
<cypruser> Do I choose Local or Network printer? What URI do I choose? Please help!
<TooR4u> how to fastup my browser?
<Hansel> kb1ibt - the # is usually a comment in a config file... try uncommenting by removing the #?  :P
<notsay> hello, everybody
<Hansel> TooR4u - "fastup"?
<n2diy> cypruser: is the printer on a network?
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, rythmbox , xmms , sound juicer ( default ) and many many others search for music in synaptic
<tevfikt> hello
<wweasel> Guys, is there any way to change Screen Depth while in my session (I use Gnome).  Either CLI or GUI way? I know I could change the default in xorg.conf, but I'd like to be able to switch between two depths without restarting X.
<cypruser> It's connected to the computer I'm using right now.
<Hansel> hi tevfikt
<ytoox_> Hansel: I did but nothing came up from google
<kb1ibt> Hansel: that's what i mean, every time i remove the # it errors out
<Riyonuk> but which is the best, just for audio
<tevfikt> i need help for wireless connection..
<TooR4u> Hansel, yaa ..... My browser becomming slow (access time is more to access local files....etc)
<n2diy> then it is local
<notsay> who used beryl  ?
<tevfikt> i have wireless connection but i cannot take ip =o\
<Hansel> kb1ibt - are you sure that is an actual setting as opposed to an example of how to create a setting and parameter?
<TuTUx> anybody here has tried to install looking-glass on edgy?
<Hansel> man wpa_supplicant and see if it gives you actual settings.
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, beautiful thing about linux is they are all free so try them out see what you prefer then remove the ones you dont want :)
<n2diy> anybody know of software for generating monitor test patterns?
<Riyonuk> but it leave stuff in the registry?
<wweasel> Riyonuk: Linux has no registry.
<kb1ibt> Hansel: both in the example, in an old version of the file (from another box) and in the man they all say to use that exact command w/o the #
<Riyonuk> :o
<Riyonuk> lies!
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, it's helpful for ppl who are taslking to you if you type theyre name in front of what your saying . it highlights in red on my screen when you type my name
<Riyonuk> Then where are prefrences stored?
<Jimerson> Is there an ubunutu channel for mac users?
<arrenlex> !who | Riyonuk, IdleOne
<ubotu> Riyonuk, IdleOne: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wweasel> Riyonuk: In text files
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, sorry
<gu014> i installed a brand new amd athlon 64 cpu..placed the heatsink and then removed the heatsink..will i have to apply some sort of thermal paste if i want to reapply the heatsink
<MTecknology> When I try to boot to a Ubuntu cd it gets to the boot options, I try the first two, it starts blinks a line of text ("Uncompressing Linux OK... Booting The Kernel...") in th top right and restarts the computer
<gu014> was removed for about 30 deconds
<Hansel> kb1ibt - only thing I can think of is you may have some bad character formatting... did you use vi or nano or pico or something to edit it that may have added it's own characters to the file?
<gu014> seconds
<notsay> local
<notsay> idigital, yes , I know it.
<Hansel> kb1ibt - vi is the way to go for editing config files.
<Riyonuk> wweasel, now thats convienant :p
<IdleOne> Riyonuk,  np it just makes things a little easier :)
<christopher> hey
<Hansel> gu014 - should be fine..
<tevfikt> Heyyyyyyyyy
<kb1ibt> Hansel: i used nano but even after removing the line and re-adding it in vi it still was erroring
<Hansel> gu014 - it wouldn't hurt to apply thermal paste though.
<FeliLixTKhat> cypruser .... Usually but not allways, printers are set up during installation.  The CUPS printer drivers cover cover a good many printers-but some, like my Canon IP6000 are not supported.  the IP4000 driver is listed, but it will not work with a 6000 model.   You may need to download a non-free program called Turbo-Print.  The download version provides basic printer functioning, with more advanced features (higher res printing, ink mo
<FeliLixTKhat> nitorig etc) being unlocked when payment is recieved for the key.
<tevfikt> i have wireless connection but i cannot take ip =o\
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, theres a game I found that I want to install. I dont see it in Add/Remove Programs or Synaptic, why is that?
<wweasel> Riyonuk: You'll find that just about all of your program specific configurations are in your home folder, in hidden folders. Such as .xchat, .gaim, etc.
<IdleOne> Riyonuk,  there may not be a package made for it in ubuntu
<wweasel> Riyonuk: It might not be in your repositories. What's its name?
<gu014> Hansel: the manual says if i remove it for any reason apply the thermal paste..do you think i can get away with it since it was removed for only seconds?
<christopher> How do you install aim on ubuntu?
<Hansel> Riyonuk - what is the game called?
<idigital> notsay > How would i download and install Compiz?
<arrenlex> !gaim | christopher
<ubotu> christopher: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Hansel> christopher - gaim should already be installed...
<mcphail> Riyonuk: some GNOME apps use a registry of sorts.
<christopher> it is
<cypruser> For my HP LaserJet printer, do I use a LPT #1 port? It's connected through USB.
<christopher> but I want aim for the features
<Hansel> Riyonuk - if you found a game on some website that ubuntu does not have a package for you may have to compile it...
<Hansel> christopher - aim is a Windows application.  You do realize you are using Linux, right?
<christopher> yes yes
<Hansel> you can use Wine to run Windows applications...
<christopher> but it has linux versions
<n2diy> cypruser: negative on LPT 1
<wweasel> Riyonuk: Have you enabled universe/multiverse repositories (and if you don't know what I mean, that means no)
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, if your machine cant handle gnome the way you like it probably wont do it for the game either but you can try it
<kb1ibt> gu014: some times you can sometimes you can't it depends on the type of thermal material
<christopher> howeverI dont know how to get intsalled correctly
<Riyonuk> http://www.warsow.net/
<Hansel> christopher - gaim is your best bet for GUI interfaces... naim for command line interfaces (CLI)
<christopher> hm. alrihgt
<christopher> alright*
<idigital> notsay > How would i download and install Compiz?
<wweasel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cypruser> For my HP LaserJet printer, do I use one of the Parallel port? It's connected through USB.
<Riyonuk> Also, is there a music player thats just the box? It seems Totem and RythmBox are music librarys/video/music in one big screen, I hate that
<Riyonuk> wweasel, yes
<gu014> kblibt: its the stock material that comes with the amd athlon 64 3200+
<christopher> I guess i was trying to figure all the commands and stuff out
<Hansel> isn't compiz called beryl now?
<christopher> I just got ubuntu
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, xmms
<christopher> so
<emun> I notice the turboprint puts an image on the printed pages until you buy the full aplication I guess
<wiseelben> Anyone here got the streams from nba.com/vidoes to work? If I use the MediaPlayerConnectivity addon in firefox, I can open them in mplayer, but it is really low quality, almost unwatchable.
<neuratix> Hansel: beryl is a fork of compiz
<Hansel> ah, got it  :)
<neuratix> Hansel: it's better imho
<wweasel> Riyonuk: You want really basic? Are you switching from Windows I presume? What did you use to play music in Windows?
<wiseelben> emun: if you change your DPI to the lowest setting, teh watermark will not be there
<Hansel> neuratix - compiz is better or beryl?
<Riyonuk> wweasel, winamp
<neuratix> Hansel: no, beryl is better than compiz
<Hansel> gotcha  :)
<wweasel> Riyonuk: So you're looking for something similar?
<IdleOne> Madpilot, about a year ago you told me about a music player if I remember you said it was ( old school ) but it worked really well. I had installed it back then but forget whjat it was called
<Hansel> thats what I was thinking  :)
<Riyonuk> wweasel, if I tell you programs I was used to, would you list some programs like it, yes
<h0ndaracer2> fixed my problemwht my etho did not work i had it blacklisted and it would not load
<cypruser> For my HP LaserJet printer, do I use one of the Parallel port? It's connected through USB.
<Madpilot> IdleOne, muine?
<IdleOne> Madpilot, possible
<earthen> could someone help with installing ATI fglrx driver
<emun> wiselben , thanks i did not know that i will try that and see
<Hansel> modprobe fglrx
<Hansel> edit your X config file with fglrx instead of whatever you currently have, save it, restart x
<earthen> Hansel: I have the driver installed but i'm getting an error when I type fglrxinfo
<wiseelben> cypruser: no, you would use a USB port, parallel porst are the old ones
<wweasel> Riyonuk: And you really don't want something with a music library, right?
<earthen> Hansel: the error is "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0""
<Riyonuk> wweasel, well its not the library its just the look, but I dont really use librarys
<cypruser> wiseelben: I don't see a USB port setting. The only other one I see is hp no_device_found
<emun> I  think your printer has not been seen by ubuntu through  usb
<wweasel> Riyonuk: Did you check out XMMS? It was modeled after Winamp
<documan> I would like to ask: I am the sole user of my system, is there a linux that doesnt have "users" stuff?
<Hansel> earthen - google for that error... I see TONS of people that have previously discussed and resolved it...
<Hansel> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=277294  <--- first hit
<Riyonuk> wweasel, no I will
<bigbro> documan: No - Linux is inherently multi-user capable - but you can, of course, be the only user.
<documan> "In GoboLinux you don't need a package manager because the filesystem is the package manager: each program resides in its own directory" isnt that great?
<earthen> Hansel: ok guess i should have tryed that first but i'd though i'd ask here
<earthen> Hansel: thanks
<Hansel> documan - you can boot into single user mode... you edit your startup scripts...
<kb1ibt> documan: that sounds like a load of
<infidel> my gnome-panel keeps crashing when i log in what can i do to fix this?
<Hansel> documan - sounds inefficient to have every program in its own directory... GoboLinux sounds like a crappy distro...
<wweasel> Does anyone know how to change my current X session's Colour Depth, preferably by passing a command in the terminal?
<wiseelben> cypruser: what type of HP printer do you have?
<documan> too good to be true?
<Hansel> wweasel - edit your X config file and change the depth there...
<Hansel> you have to restart X as far as I know...
<cypruser> wiseelben: It's a HP LaserJet 1100.
<markoutthere> Easy question for you guys, I am trying to install cheops-ng I downloaded and extracted it. What command do I run to install it?
<wweasel> Hansel: That's what I'm trying to avoid - is there no way to do it dynamically, like changing screen resolution?
<Hansel> markoutthere - you probably need to compile it... ./configure             make            make install
<Riyonuk> Is there a program that tells me, like in the taskbar, wether Im connected to the internet or not?
<Hansel> wweasel - dunno... I am an old schooler so I am used to having to kill X and restart.
<markoutthere> Hansel Where do I learn how to do that?
<n2diy> Riyonuk: kppp
<Hansel> Riyonuk - you could probably add a tool to check for you.... easier to just pull up an xterm and ping google.com  :)
<Riyonuk> :p
<Riyonuk> can I write a batch files to do that?
<Hansel> markoutthere - go google for compile linux kernel or compile linux program... should be plenty of tutorials on it.
<wweasel> Riyonuk: you could use network-manager.
<Hansel> Riyonuk - you mean a shell script?  There aren't batch files in linux... google for .sh shell script linux
<markoutthere> Hansel Thanks
<wweasel> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<timfrost> markoutthere: If you enable the universe repository, you can install a version that the Ubuntu developers have packaged for us.
<wiseelben> cypruser: have you tried linuxprinting.org? Here is your printer: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1100
<Riyonuk> Ive learned more today about a computer than all 10 yrs of school, thanks!
<wweasel> Riyonuk: It might just be what you're looking for in terms of network connectivity. It's rather nice.
<variant> wweasel: you can do ctrl alt + to change resolution, that might reload the colour depth to but i am not sure
<Hansel> Riyonuk - google > school
<n2diy> Riyonuk: I highly recommend kppp, it does a lot more than control connections, like debbuging, displaying incoming and outgoing data, etc...
<Riyonuk> wweasel, no way, I tried network manager and i couldnt get internet to work
<gaten> hah. isnt that the truth
<bigbro> variant: That only cycles through the configured resolutions and colour depths. Ubuntu only sets up one colour depth and resolution by defeault, IIRC.
<cafuego> no, it's all filthy lies
<wweasel> Riyonuk: You could also add the Network Monitor thingo to your Gnome panel, assuming you're using gnome
<Riyonuk> cool, XMMS plays MP3s
<Hansel> :)
<variant> wweasel: actualy, aparrantly x doesnt allow changing colour depth without restarting
<bruenig> !automatix | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wiseelben> Riyonuk: every media player should play MP3s if oyu have the codecs installed =o
<bigbro> Riyonuk: Yup - that's largely what it's designed to do :-)
<wweasel> variant: Thanks man. That's a pain :P
<variant> wweasel: indeeed
<wiseelben> !ubuntu | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<bruenig> !windows | wiseelben
<Riyonuk> Well I was more on the lines of looking for something like Network Stumbler, I know therse kismet, but I couldnt get that to work >_<
<ubotu> wiseelben: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<n2diy> wweasel, I found network manager to be a PITA, I had to keep to icons on the panel, when one wouldn't dial, I'd use the other one. Kppp works out of the box.
<wiseelben> !spam | bruenig
<Hansel> !quit | all-of-you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> ha, he doesn't know anything about spam
<wiseelben> because he's a noob
<bruenig> by he I mean the genderless bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> n2diy: That's the nice thing about Linux - options. To each his or her own. Personally, I love network-manager, though I find the fact that one needs to comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces to be a pain.
<wweasel> n2diy: Once I had it set up though, I think it is the best thing for the job for me.
<Hansel> The nice thing about linux is you can configure it any way you want.  That bad thing is it usually takes a week, hours on forums, and mashing your head on the keyboard to get everything just so.
<n2diy> wweasel: roger all that.
<MTecknology> time to go, ttyal
<Hansel> peace out, girl scout.
<FeliLixTKhat> Thanks Hansel .... so true
<wweasel> Hansel: Yep :D
<n2diy> Hansel, that is the tip of the iceberg, finding a distro you enjoy using is a battle too, I'm very happy to have found Ubuntu.
<Riyonuk> How do I get my screen resolution higher? I know its higher than 1280x768
<Hansel> n2diy - same... for servers I still prefer FreeBSD though.
<wweasel> Hansel:  And you'll spend the rest of your days tweaking things, because you can and you're that type of person.
<bruenig> !fixres | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hansel> Riyonuk - are you sure your monitor can go higher?
<Riyonuk> Kinda
<bruenig> kinda?
<Riyonuk> I think one more higher
<Riyonuk> well its just everything is so big
<Hansel> Riyonuk - just edit your X config then... if it crashes try something else.  :)
<Riyonuk> in windows I could fit like 12 icons on the side
<Riyonuk> if it crashes will rebooting fix it?
<Hansel> nope.
<wiseelben> Riyonuk: you can always.. you know... make your icons smaller.. =)
<n2diy> Hansel: I don't have to mess with servers, but I did spend six jumping around between RH, Mandrake, FC, before I found Ubuntu, no I have a distro I can call home.
<Hansel> just remember what you change in a config file so you can change it back.
<Riyonuk> :o
<jughead> what is the command to uninstall with apt-get?  I installed beep-media-player and I have xmms, but firefox defaults to beep-media-player; I need to open .pls files with xmms not beep
<wiseelben> or backup your xorg.conf first
<bruenig> Riyonuk, you would need to boot into the console and change your xorg to fix it
<n2diy> Hansel, six years.
<wiseelben> jughead: sudo apt-get remove
<Hansel> n2diy - I was raised on RedHat and Slackware.... Slackware makes you understand wtf you are doing which is good but it gets old.
<Siph0n> wweasel: i tryed using network manager, but i dont see Wireless networking in it... is that because i didnt comment anything out in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Riyonuk> yeah..I dont know how to do that, so Ill pass
<Riyonuk> how do I make icons smaller?
<jughead> thanks wiseelben
<wiseelben> riyonuk: right click, strech icon
<wiseelben> right click on the icon
<Riyonuk> Theres gotta be a test to see if my resolution can go higher >_>
<Hansel> Riyonuk - it's not too big of a problem... just copy your xorg config file then edit it... if it gets jacked just erase the new one and mv the old one back to the original nam.e
<wiseelben> jughead: you're welcome
<bruenig> Riyonuk, there is, change it and see if your monitor goes crazy
<wweasel> Siph0n: Yep, exactly. To get network-manager to recognize your stuff you should comment out everything but your 'lo' interface (prob 2 lines) in /etc/network/interfaces
<n2diy> Hansel, roger on Slack, sounds similiar to RH 5.2, which was my first attempt at linux, never did X configured with that.
<Riyonuk> mv?
<Riyonuk> and where exactly is this file?
<bruenig> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hansel> mv is to move or rename files.
<n2diy> anybody know of software for generating monitor test patterns?
<Hansel> cp xorg.conf  xorg.conf.backup
<bruenig> sudo cp*
<Hansel> ahh... i always forget about sudo  :)
<Siph0n> wweasel thanx :)
<Adammm> hehe
<cypruser> In CUPS, what is the Device URI supposed to be?
<godtvisken> Can the "Windows" key be mapped?
<n2diy> ubotu, monica
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monica - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jimerson> Anyone else have problems with a G5 iMac network using a broadcom airport extreme card? I tried altering the resolv.conf file (which didn't exist in the first place so I had to create one) and also put the DNS servers in the network setting. IS there anything else I can do to try and fix this? (neither the airport or wired ethernet work)
<Hansel> godtvisken - I believe so... never cared to try but I would imagine it's feasible.
<dettoaltrimenti_> godtvisken: yes, the key is called Super
<bruenig> Super_L and Super_R
<dettoaltrimenti_> so Ctrl Super X would be ctrl+windows+x
<Adammm> hm, never knew that...
<godtvisken> dettoaltrimenti_: thanks
<Hansel> but for the key to truly be "super" you have to scratch off the Windows logo  ::: troll bait :::
<n2diy> ubotu, giflib
<godtvisken> What is the key called that has a pointer on it? I think it acts as right cilk
<godtvisken> click*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giflib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adammm> you mean, backspace?
<cypruser> Do Win32 programs work on Ubuntu?
<Adammm> has a "<==="
<Hansel> cypruser - not by default... with WINE they can... http://www.winehq.org
<bruenig> !wine | cyphase_
<ubotu> cyphase_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<godtvisken> Adammm: no, this has a small picture of a mouse on it
<godtvisken> a mouse pointer*
<n2diy> cypruser: WINE is the linux windows emulator.
<Adammm> Oh, no clue then
<Adammm> :P
<cypruser> How do I run MapleStory on Linux?
<dettoaltrimenti_> cypruser but there is not really any application for windows that there isn't a better replacement for in ubuntu (except maybe utorrent)
<Adammm> Oh, that one?, next to LWindows?
<Adammm> *RWindows
<jhowell> Any ideas on why Firefox crashes on pages w flash files?
<Adammm> I have alwasy imagined it to be something to do with page breaks - no clue why, im probably wrong
<scorp123> jhowell: old Flash plugin maybe?
<cypruser> jhowell: Firefox crashed on Flash for me but I solved that by installing a new version of Flash with Automatix.
<scorp123> jhowell: I used to have this problem with YouTube.com ... Workaround: Use Opera. Fix: Upgrade to newest Flash plugin, upgrade Firefox.
<jhowell> scorp123: just downloaded Ubuntu, Firefox today, perhaps the flash reader in not up to v 2
<scorp123> jhowell: v9 beta you mean
<Hansel> its been 10 minutes... every package on your system probably has a new release.  :x
<variant> cypruser: what is that program?
<Adammm> Hansel : Probably lol
<cypruser> variant: I don't really know but it seems to be an automatic package installer.
<variant> cypruser: if it is on your hard disk you can click it in the file explorer or type "wine /path/to/MapleStory.exe"
<braden__> hi there, im following the ipod Video encoding howto on the wiki, and when I run apt-get source ffmpeg it says that the package is not available.
<Art_> How do I set up Ubuntu for automatic login?  Like I do on Kubuntu?
<cypruser> variant: Oh, wrong thing. MapleStory is a game.
<jhowell> scorp123: v2.0 of FireFox
<Hansel> Art_ you want to gnome automatically login w/o requiring you to enter your password?
<variant> cypruser: is it a windows executable?
<scorp123> jhowell: yes, but the problems come from the Flash plugin. You have to upgrade v.7 => v. 9
<Art_> Hansel, Yes.
<cypruser> variant: Well, it's a game for Windows.
<jhowell> scorp123: thanks - will give that a try
<neurotech> Any photographers here that know any programs that are Aperture/Lightroom calibre for Ubuntu?
<qwer5> if the program ends with .exe it's executable
<scorp123> cypruser: are you sure there is no equivalent for Linux?
<variant> cypruser: so just click/run the .exe installer
<cypruser> scorp123: I'm pretty sure.
<variant> cypruser: make sure you have wine installed first
<bigbro> There are issues with the way Flash is licensed, which precludes Ubuntu from packaging it and making it readily available in the same way it can make other packages available.
<variant> cypruser: sudo apt-get install wine
<braden__> hi there, im following the ipod Video encoding howto on the wiki, and when I run apt-get source ffmpeg it says that the package is not available.
<scorp123> cypruser: can you point us to the homepage of that game? So we could check what it is all about?
<qwer5> google it ;o
<cypruser> scorp123: www.mapleglobal.com
<jhowell> cypruser: thx
<scorp123> braden__: your /etc/apt/sources.list is probably not complete
<scorp123> braden__: you are probably missing some important repositories for all the multimedia stuff
<braden__> scorp123: okay, ill see what else it needs
<variant> lol it's only compatible with explorer
<kitche> scorp123: don't both it only works in IE
<Hansel> any page that requires me to use explorer is probably riddled with malware... I'll pass.
<scorp123> Hansel: 100% agree
<timfrost> braden__: For each line in /etc/apt/sources.list that starts 'apt ', you need another that starts
<cypruser> I agree too but my sister is nagging me to install it.
<timfrost> braden__: with 'apt-src' for the ources
<scorp123> cypruser: to run Viruses under Linux please use VMware:  www.vmware.com ... 100% compatibility guaranteed :D
<Hansel> hah.
<cypruser> What's VMware?
<qwer5> Virtual PC program thing
<Hansel> I always keep a spare 20 gig partition for Windows games...
<variant> cypruser: if the installer wont run under wine you will have to try somthing else
<scorp123> cypruser: .... just kidding of course .D
<timfrost> braden__:  Soprry 'deb' and 'deb-src'
<scorp123> ;)
<braden__> timfrost: okay, ill try that
<braden__> scorp123: I uncommented most of the lines and get this now:
<scorp123> Joke for all .... How to Make Windows Fast and Stable: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfWwRxumuQ
<braden__> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<scorp123> braden__: are you sure you did this correctly??
<braden__> scorp123: I just uncommented other repositories
<scorp123> braden__: Hmmmm
<aspiringuser> Hello Gang, I'm running ubuntu on vmplayer, but my resolution is 800*600, I'd like to change it to widescreen
<aspiringuser> where is this setting, isn't it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<cypruser> How do I run Internet Explorer on Ubuntu?
<braden__> scorp123: could i just say download the sources myself?
<scorp123> cypruser: CrossOver Office
<tannerld> I need some help installing ubuntu on my new computer.
<cypruser> Don't I have to pay for CrossOver Office? I'm too poor.
<scorp123> braden__: why do you need the sources?
<timfrost> braden__: Run 'sudo apt-get update' to retrieve the lists, then run 'sudo apt-get build-dep  ffmpeg', then 'apt-get source  ffmpeg' (builds-dep will install packages needed to build (rather than run) ffmpeg
<Motoko-chan> cypruser, play with Wine to get it working then.
<braden__> scorp123: Im following the iPodVideo encoding howto
<scorp123> cypruser: Then use VMware ... there is a version that you can get for free.
<variant> cypruser: there is an installer for wine
<Motoko-chan> It isn't easy.
<variant> cypruser: it's very easy
<variant> cypruser: comes with flash9 too
<Motoko-chan> variant, WINE is easy, getting IE to run on it isn't (last I tried)
<scorp123> variant: But WINE won't run most of those stupid binariy plugins for MSIE I think ...
<braden__> scorp123: wait, i forgot to run apt-get update
<gamerjdaweg> im running edgy live right now but i have no sound:( can someone help me????
<variant> Motoko-chan: yes it is
<tannerld> when starting x on my new computer I get "Fatal server error: no screens found". how can I fix that as I have two monitors?
<braden__> timfrost: thanks for the help
<Motoko-chan> Must have improved since I last tried.
<cypruser> Thanks for all the help.
<adaptr> tannerld: the config was not successful then - note that a "screen" is not a monitor ;-)
<adaptr> tannerld: it actually means a graphics device, i.e. a video card
<tannerld> adaptr: ah
<tannerld> adaptr: reconfigure x or something?
<adaptr> tannerld: yes, did you just install ubuntu ?
<tannerld> yes
<tannerld> adaptr: yes
<adaptr> okay, you may want to list your video card and monitor make & model, and open up the xorg config file
<tannerld> I don't know the video card type yet. :\
<gRaCiOsO> how can i test the webcam in ubuntu?
<variant> Motoko-chan: scorp123: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<variant> Motoko-chan: scorp123: that installs ie4/5/6 and flash9 under wine.. automatic script that works excelently. there is good progress on ie7 too
<wastrel> ubunto
<scorp123> variant: Interesting. Thanks for the link. Added to bookmarks ...
<variant> scorp123: usefull for web dev
<tannerld> adaptr: I don't know the video card type yet. :\
<scorp123> variant: absolutely :)
<gRaCiOsO> how can i test a webcam in ubuntu?
<gamerjdaweg> i have no sound from my speakers:(, im running ubuntu 6.10 from my cd/dvd drive, how do i get sound????
<adaptr> tannerld: how could you not ? surely you installed it into the computer ?
<GlutenBoy> Help! My printer don't doesn't work anymore! Was working last week...LaserJet 1020
<scorp123> GlutenBoy: HP?
<tannerld> adaptr: ..... yes
<GlutenBoy> yes
<adaptr> tannerld: I take it you're in a console window now, then
<tannerld> adaptr: yep
<scorp123> GlutenBoy: should work out of the box ... Most HP printers do.
<adaptr> tannerld: very well... the video card part is rather easy, just run "lspci" and pick it out of the list
<ja> Version 0.6.0 of GnomeBaker is fairly buggy. What CD/DVD burning software are people using at the moment?
<scorp123> ja: k3b
<variant> ja: k3b
<ja> Even in Gnome?
<scorp123> yes
<variant> ja: ye
<tannerld> adaptr: "VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies inc"
<scorp123> I don't even use GNOME ... ha ha ha :=
<scorp123> =)
<GlutenBoy> scorp123 it did, now when I send job I see them in the job queue it even says "printing" but nothing happens on the printer weird.
<ja> Okay. I was hoping for something nicely intergrated with the desktop. Thanks, I'll get K3B.
<adaptr> tannerld: okay, now have a look in the xorg config file to see what it thinks
<variant> ja: there is a nautilus plugin i thought..
<scorp123> GlutenBoy: and you are sure the printer is connected, not in standby mode or something?
<tannerld> adaptr: Section screen?
<idigital> Im having an error on my volume . it say "volume control elements and/or devices found"
<variant> GlutenBoy: sounds like you need to clear the print que
<adaptr> tannerld: no, section Device
<gRaCiOsO> how can i test a webcam in ubuntu?
<idigital> mines is  Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device
<tannerld> adaptr: ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI default card
<idigital> anyone would like to help me?
<wayward> gRaCi0s0, plug it in and kickstart Ekiga
<wayward> gRaCi0s0, or try with Camorama
<GlutenBoy> variant I did clear the print queue didn't help
<adaptr> tannerld: the DRIVER name
<tannerld> adaptr: ati
<ja> variant: Ill check it out, but GnomeBaker came with the install of Edgy.
<adaptr> okay, and what does the log file say about it ? I know it ends with fatal error and it dies, but what does it say before that ?
<ja> This is my first time using Gnome in about 4 years. I love it, in theory, but KDE is a lot more robust.
<adaptr> tannerld: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<idigital> what is the sudo for kdm update?
<adaptr> idigital: sudo rm -rf /
<adaptr> sjeez
<GlutenBoy> scorp123: is there a deamon, driver I could reinstall?
<tannerld> adaptr: looking for...?
<adaptr> "what is de sudo"
<jairomefu> alguna colombiana
<adaptr> tannerld: looking for the first occurence of an error [EE]  before it crashes
<Riyonuk> Is there an option to make all desktop icons small>
<wayward> a quick question: does xchat-gnome from Edgy repositores come with DCC server patch?
<tannerld> adaptr: (EE) No devices detected.
<scorp123> GlutenBoy: you could try to remove the printer from your printer settings and try to add it again.
<gamerjdaweg> no sound from my speakers:(
<wayward> Riyonuk, only if you decrease the overall size of icons
<variant> Riyonuk: for some reason it is linked to the size of icons in the file browser so if you shrink those then the desktop icons shrink to
<adaptr> tannerld: then it probably failed to address your ati card with  the default ati driver module... you really need to find out which one it is
<GlutenBoy> scorp123: I did that too :(
<scorp123> GlutenBoy: other than that I think there is maybe a problem with connectivity ...
<wayward> Nautilus doesn't have a separate key for that
<Riyonuk> file browser?
<wayward> yup
<wayward> Edit/Preferences.../
<tannerld> adaptr: hmm
<adaptr> tannerld: try lshw, or lspci -v for more info
<variant> tannerld: what kind of card is it?
<tannerld> variant: ati
<thorian> Hi people
<scorp123> GlutenBoy: is the printer connected directly to your machine or is it a network printer?
<adaptr> tannerld: I still say you're retarded for not knowing to the friggin serial number what card you put in your computer :)
<Riyonuk> variant, I dont quite understand
<variant> tannerld: i mean model number, integrated or pci/pcie
<adaptr> tannerld: okay, maybe I don't know the serial number.. but I do know the nature and version of all of my hardware
<variant> Riyonuk: to change the default size of desktop icons you have to resize the icons in the file manager (it's stupid I know)
<thorian> I have a problem concerning the "Open with" dialog
<Riyonuk> variant, whats the file manager?
<tannerld> adaptr: I'm not that geeky
<SurfnSanta> hello
<variant> Riyonuk: the same thing as "my computer" on windows
<SurfnSanta> I have a problem with mounting an NTFS USB device
<wy> Hello all
<SurfnSanta> how exactly would I mount it?
<SurfnSanta> it shows up in /dev
<tannerld> adaptr: Its either a V7200 or V3400
<variant> SurfnSanta: plug it in
<Riyonuk> variant, well. where exactly is that..
<adaptr> tannerld: I didn;t expect you to be, but if you put in the video card yourself, odds are it came in a box, and that had some letters on it :)
<SurfnSanta> variant, its NTFS
<thorian> No matter what application I choose to open the file, even if i type the command in, it returns a strange error and does not start the application
<adaptr> tannerld: those would be nvidia cards
<variant> SurfnSanta: if your using gnome on edgy/dapper it should be automatically mounted
<SurfnSanta> variant, it shows up in /dev and /media
<variant> SurfnSanta: that makes no difference
<wayward> SurfnSanta, it should mount automatically; if it doesn't, try  $ sudo mount /dev/<device> /mnt -t ntfs
<variant> SurfnSanta: then it is mounted in /media
<wy> Things are getting weird with things like udev. I don't know how to control them now. Anyone can tell me how to set the charset for a usbdisk's file system?
<SurfnSanta> variant, yeah thats the prob it mounts it but doesnt actually let me access it, it disconnects the session to it
<SurfnSanta> ahh
<earthen> what is the best way to test you video driver to make sure that it's running well
<variant> SurfnSanta: what?
<SurfnSanta> wayward, let me try that
<Riyonuk> variant, Places > Computer?
<variant> Riyonuk: yes
<thorian> This is in portuguese, but in English, it says something like "Unable to add the application to the application database"
<Answer> Hello.  I have a strange problem fixing ssh without a password.  It had been working but now always asks for a password.  I have regenerated and setup authorized_keys but the server will not accept keys from any client, it just asks for a password.  Anybody familiar with ssh keys?
<adaptr> earthen: install beryl, that'll do it
<wayward> SurfnSanta, if it is already mounted then no need to :)
<variant> wy: you can set a udev rule, it's quite fun
<SurfnSanta> wayward, i had that problem before
<Riyonuk> variant, Ok, what exactly do I change?
<tannerld> adaptr: hmm, on dells website it saysATITM  FireGLTM  V7200 256MB, Mid range to High-end or ATITM  FireGLTM  V3400 128MB, Entry
<tannerld> adaptr: not sure which one I have
<tannerld> adaptr: (got as a x-mas gift)
<scorp123> Answer: maybe there is something wrong with your permissions?
<thorian> Has anyone ever run nto a problem like this?
<adaptr> tannerld: then enter the PC ID on the dell sticker and see....
<gamerjdaweg> no GStreamer and/or devices found???? what the heck does that mean?????
<kitche> Answer: it seems like the server is setup to just use password or something
<wayward> SurfnSanta, how exactly does it disconnect when you try to access it>
<wy> variant: Can you tell me how to set it? I just want to set it to a chinese charset, say cp936
<earthen> adaptr: LOL that is what i'm trying to do actully but i'm having problems so I'm trying to make sure that my video drivers are ok first
<SurfnSanta> wayward, where the device is visible but after 3 or 4 seconds it logically disconnects tho its physically connected, i think its because no command was issued (this is on NTFS) I believe FAT and FAT16 mount automatically
<variant> Answer: do you have the correct public keys installed? they have to match that which is stored on the server
<adaptr> tannerld: you can track any Dell ever sold that way
<Answer> scorp123: ok I have tried setting authorized_keys to 0600 and 0644, what permissions can I check
<SurfnSanta> wayward, i run tail -f /var/log/messages and says connected then suddenly says disconnected
<wayward> SurfnSanta, let's try the manual method
<wayward> SurfnSanta, mount it from the command line then try to ls the contents
<Riyonuk> variant, Im lost T_T
<scorp123> Answer: wait let me check how it looks on one of my systems ...
<Answer> kitche: yes I have tried setting it to use keys with sshd_config, and I can see in -vvv that it does ssh_key_exchange etc
<variant> wy: I never used it to set the charset.. I don't know. take a look in /etc/udev/ rules dir
<tannerld> adaptr: hmm
<blazemonger> i got this when installing kunbutu-desktop "errors were encountered while processing"
<matju> how do i disable events in bash? (special use of the "!" character)
<SurfnSanta> wayward, yes thats what im gonna do with that command hang on
<blazemonger> then i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then it completed..wierd
<kitche> Answer: or the sshd is setup to use keys with password that's how I have mine set up actually
<blazemonger> is this a serious prob?
<Answer> variant: yes the keys were all setup previous to today, and I also tried making a new key, reinstalling the ssh package with apt-get, and upgrading all of the packages.
<Riyonuk> wayward, what do you mean "decrease the overall size of icons"?
<variant> Answer: if you made a new set of keys you have to isntall the public key on the other computer
<Answer> kitche: ok yes the sshd_config was very confusing...
<blazemonger> how serious was that error message?
<Answer> variant: yes I installed the new keys.  I also reverted to a tape backup from friday.  it seems like the server always asks for password..
<variant> Answer: if the first method fails then ssh falls back to whatever methods it hasn't tried yet (keyboard interactive auth)
<earthen> anyone know how o run the gears screen saver so that it shows the FPS
<blazemonger> "Errors were encountered while processing"
<variant> Answer: did you check the ssh config file?
<blazemonger> what ssh config file? for doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<variant> earthen: type man glxgears, it is quite clear on how to do it
<scorp123> blazemonger: he wasn't talking to you
<adaptr> blazemonger: is anyone talking to you ?
<wayward> Riyonuk, I mean the size of all the icons that are shown in Icon View.  That you can set under Edit/Preferences...  of any file browser window
<tannerld> adaptr: CARD (CIRCUIT), GRAPHICS, 128, NVS, 285, ULGA was in the original sys conf @ dell
<scorp123> there is one guy who has the confusing nick "Answer" ... hence the misunderstanding :-)
<gRaCiOsO> how can i test a webcam in ubuntu?
<earthen> variant: I get no manual entry for glxgears
<adaptr> tannerld: okay, then that would be the V3400, obviously
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, I already answered you above
<variant> wayward: if you set the size in the file maanger then the desktop icons will be changed also, they are hard coded as being linked so you cant have large file manager icons and small desktop icons unfortunatly
<tannerld> adaptr: ok, so now what?
<variant> earthen: glxgears --help
<wayward> variant, yes, I do believe that is the only way to change the size of desktop icons
<Riyonuk> ok
<Riyonuk> woah
<blazemonger> what you think happened?
<Riyonuk> wtf
<adaptr> tannerld: check (google) on the ubuntu forums for that ati card, see if there are any issues with it that people know about
<wayward> variant, alas
<Riyonuk> it looks horrible
<gRaCiOsO> wayward,  did u tell me about easycam ?
<gRaCiOsO> it dosnt work
<adaptr> !forums | tannerld
<ubotu> tannerld: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<blazemonger> when i did apt-get kubuntu-install and got"errors  were encoutnered while processing"
<blazemonger> at the end
<blazemonger> how can i find the error ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> What's a good wireless LAN manager?
<variant> gRaCiOsO: try gtkam
<adaptr> blazemonger: in your apt log file ?
<blazemonger> wheres that located at
<Answer> variant: yes hold on let me get the message =  debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, webcams are a notorious exemplar of badly-supported hardware under Linux
<earthen> variant: that doesn't work eather :(
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with G5 iMac networks problems running 6.10?
<Viaken> Sir_Fawnpug: NetworkManager works well for me, but some haven't been so lucky.
<scorp123> gRaCiOsO: go to this page and find out if your camera is even supported: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, you'll want to look for a driver for your webcam
<Sir_Fawnpug> Viaken, ahh, right now I'm using network-admin but then agian, I'm still on Dapper
<variant> Answer: it really sounds like the public key that the server has stored is not stored on the client that is connecting to it
<blazemonger> wheres the apt log file at?
<variant> Answer: on the server try running "ssh localhost"
<gamerjdaweg> i cant get any sound from ubuntu 6.10 "edgy" live cd, i get error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and or devices found".
<gRaCiOsO> wayward,  well i think i have installed the driver only i wanna see if it works
<variant> Answer: that should work
<adaptr> blazemonger: /var/log/dpkg.log is a good place to start....
<blanko> anyone know a good way to dual boot ubuntu 6.10 on a pc with win xp?
<Viaken> Sir_Fawnpug: I used it on Dapper, but it seemed to work better in Edgy.
<scorp123> Answer: could you please change your nick? It's confusing like hell :-)
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, try gtkam, camorama or ekiga
<Viaken> Then I upgraded to Feisty and it stopped booting. XD
<Sir_Fawnpug> And right now it's hung trying to load my profile, presumably because I just got my wireless working and there's not a valid network in there
<gRaCiOsO> wayward,  thanks
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, actually I think gtkam is for importing images from digital cameras
<Sir_Fawnpug> Viaken, I might upgrade to edgy after I get this working; I heard there have been growing pains that have hosed systems during the upgrade though
<adaptr> blazemonger: now would be an excellent time to investigate *and* ask questions.. slowly progressing, of course, to investigating *before* asking questions
<Answer> variant: ssh@localhost asks for a password.  I can do  cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and it still asks me for a password
<blazemonger> got a few half-configured file
<gRaCiOsO> so camorama?
<variant> Answer: also, use ssh with -v when you try to connect, it will give yo a load of usefull debug info
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, yeah, or Ekiga
<Answer> variant: -vvv triple verbose level 3 debug
<adaptr> blazemonger: that's normal - as long as they are followed by "installed" packages
<wayward> gRaCiOsO, Ekiga comes standard with your desktop
<jughead>  /j #mepis
<Riyonuk> How would I go about installing this?
<Riyonuk> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1317
<Sir_Fawnpug> Then again I've read that having wired ethernet screws up wireless too
<adaptr> blazemonger: if dpkg doesn't think anything went wrong, then you probably shouldn't either
<factboy818181> blanko: defrag windows - are you using alternate or desktop cd?
<blazemonger>  status half-configured libksieve0 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1
<wayward> anyone using X-Chat-gnome?
<adaptr> blazemonger: and it never shows it as installed ?
<Viaken> Sir_Fawnpug: NetworkManager disables wireless when you plug in wired.
<Viaken> By default, anyway. I'm sure there's a way to disable that.
<blazemonger> its installed now though
<Answer> variant: so could it be the sshd_config file?  I copied one from another machine that accepts keys and still nothing
<blazemonger> after i retried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blazemonger> i wonder if 6.10 is buggy
<scorp123> Answer: you shouldn't really touch sshd_config ... except maybe disable root logins, the rest is more or less good as it is.
<adaptr> blazemonger: probably some unthought-of before <-0> after dependency
<adaptr> blazemonger: have you tried it yet ? log in to KDE ?
<scorp123> blazemonger: well, which software isn't :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Viaken, ahh, well I'll research it
<blazemonger> it'l prob work
<Sir_Fawnpug> I assume it's a daemon of some kind.
<kitche> scorp123: he has to touch it to do key logins
<variant> Answer: I just don't think you have the same public key on the client as you do on the serverf
<blanko> i am using desktop
<blazemonger> so if it does work that eans i have nothing to worry about?
<scorp123> kitche: well ... I didn't have to.
<adaptr> scorp123: disagree here - rather strongly; if this ssh is in any way accessible form the Internet, I would *always* set Allowed Users
<KristjanS> hey, i've got a blue laptop indicator which shows the volume/brightness level etc... it works
<Viaken> Sir_Fawnpug: A daemon and an applet.
<scorp123> adaptr: that's what firewalls are for.
<Answer> variant: ok but I just scp'ed the client key to the server and added it to authorized_keys
<KristjanS> fine under windows, but in linux it's real blurred and if i move my cursor it sticks
<variant> scorp123: he is setting up key based logins.. really essential to modify the config in this case
<adaptr> scorp123: erm.. no, they're not
<Some_Person> ok, i need instructions, my ubuntu 6.10 cd wont boot, but 6.06 cd will, i have 2 disk drives, how can i install 6.10 while booted to the 6.06 cd?
<variant> Answer: so scp worked?
<blazemonger> what alll bugs should i be weary of in packages
<Answer> variant: yes but it asked for pw
<Sir_Fawnpug> Viaken, ahh, I see.
<variant> Answer: ah, odd
<kitche> Answer: did you restart sshd also?
<variant> Answer: what is the output of ssh -v user@host
<Answer> variant: the keys have all been setup for months that is what I do not understand.
<variant> kitche: wont make a difference
<KristjanS> hey, i've got a blue laptop indicator (on top left screen) which shows the volume/brightness level etc (pops up for a while when changed).. it works
<scorp123> adaptr: yes, they are. With firewalls you block stuff you don't want in your internal network. SSH login attempts for example. Only certain IP ranges can pass. But we're going OT here.
<Answer> kitche: /etc/init.d/ssh restart ?  I also rebooted the machine
<KristjanS> fine under windows but not under linux
<adaptr> scorp123: that is not what I said, was it ?
<KristjanS> it looks pixelated and sticks to my cursor for a while when i move it
<KristjanS> (it = the cursor)
<rc-1> trying to use wine to install http://www.thief-interface.com/, but it gives error saying cannot extract "", im lost :(
<brunosilva> hi
<Some_Person> does anyone know how?
<factboy818181> rc-1: have you checked AppDB?  http://appdb.winehq.com i think
<rc-1> Some_Person, i think there might be internet installation
<kitche> !mini|Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rc-1> Some_Person, you do MD5 on the 610?
<Some_Person> yes, its fine
<wastrel> if the edgy livecd won't boot, would the minimal cd boot?
<adaptr> Some_Person: clarify "won't boot"
<Z_Morek> is it possible to break sudo?
<kitche> Z_Morek: yes
<orangefly> i am having trouble connecting to my proftpd server at work from home....i have forwarded the port on the main router....can anyone help....???....
<Z_Morek> and without sudo how does one fix sudo?
<Some_Person> ok, i select a menu option (reg and safe both do same thing)
<variant> Z_Morek: with a live cd
<adaptr> Z_Morek: of course - sudo rm `which sudo`
<Some_Person> i see logo and progress bar
<rc-1> factboy818181, its not there, its a uncommon app
<adaptr> Z_Morek: boot in single user mode
<Some_Person> then i get a blinking underscore
<rc-1> factboy818181, thanks for the site tho its good :)
<Some_Person> nothing then happens
<scorp123> Some_Person: maybe your CD drive doesn't like the media? I too sometimes have weird troubles with certain brands in certain drives.
<Z_Morek> oooh...
<Some_Person> only one cd drive will read cd-r's
<Z_Morek> but do I have permissions to change the init.tab
<Some_Person> the other one is screwed up with that
<adaptr> Some_Person: did you boot it with the same drive you burned it with ?
<Some_Person> yes
<factboy818181> rc-1: wine only works for certain apps, hope i helped you in some small way :D
<Some_Person> its a usb cd drive, if that matters
<adaptr> Z_Morek: there is no need to do that, just select "rescue" mode or some such, or edit the kernel boot line and append "single" to the end
<kitche> Some_Person: hmm that might
<Answer> variant, kitche, scorp123: output of ssh -vvv localhost  =  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38963/
<adaptr> Some_Person: ahhh... won't work very well in the best of circumstances, then
<Opera34> I installed XGL and Beryl but I get these erroprs when I try to startup the XGL session: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38964/
<variant> Answer: try regenerating all the key files
<|amicraw|> hey guys i saw a new gui  on some bodys laptop the other day it was a 3d gui
<Some_Person> i can boot the 6.06 in my other drive (its from shipit, so cd-r issue is irrelevent) (havent tested in usb drive), so i mightbe able to install it through that
<kitche> |amicraw|: called beryl or compiz
<cypruser> Where does Firefox save its downloads by default?
<|amicraw|> they called it barrel is that right
<scorp123> cypruser: on your desktop :)
<au_> hi all..how can I get to know which Ubuntu version is used on a computer? I need a quick, command line tool..uname -a doesn't say this
<au_> hi all..how can I get to know which Ubuntu version is used on a computer? I need a quick, command line tool..uname -a doesn't say this
<kitche> |amicraw|: beryl is right, sounds the samea s barrel
<kitche> !repeat|au_
<ubotu> au_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Some_Person> how could you not know?
<au_> kitche: soory, it was a mistake..
<kitche> !version|au_ this
<ubotu> au_ this: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<|amicraw|> is it cool and can i it install it?
<|amicraw|> what doi search for?
<kitche> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<tannerld> adaptr: I can't really find anything. :\
<Some_Person> anyway, can i install 6.10 while booted to 6.06 cd?
<adaptr> Answer: 096. debug1: Offering public key: /home/rugrat/.ssh/id_dsa --> you need to put your PRIVATE key there, I think
<tripppy> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<kitche> |amicraw|: on that forum it says how to they have their own ubuntu repo
<|amicraw|> oh ok  never install xgl yet
<kitche> |amicraw|: what video card you have?
<adaptr> tannerld: let me see
<|amicraw|> nvidia fx 7500
<kitche> |amicraw|: you don't need XGL with an nvidia card
<|amicraw|> oh
<variant> adaptr: absolutly not
<|amicraw|> i see it has 256MB on it
<scorp123> kitche: he probably doesn't know the difference between XGL and AIGLX ;)
<variant> adaptr: your private key stays where it is, you should never offer the private key only the public key
<kitche> scorp123: that's ok with the nvidia driver you don't need either anyways
<cypruser> I downloaded the VMware package. How do I install it?
<variant> |amicraw|: just install beryl
<scorp123> kitche: well ... you need AIGLX, but it's already there in the X.org package, at least on Edgy
<blazemonger> i dont see any errors in my apt log file
<|amicraw|> how do i install the gui ?
<scorp123> kitche: and the new transparent cube is extremely cool :-)
<blazemonger> but when doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it gave me error while processing
<kitche> scorp123: well in ubuntu you do but if you get the unoffical driver you don't need either
<adaptr> variant: oh, I thought it tried to authenticate there.. never mind, then
<Answer> variant, adaptr, kitche, scorp123:  regenerated the keys, recreated authorized_keys, it still asks for password:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38966/
<Cade> can anyone help me with setting up the RT73 wireless usb drivers from RALINK?
<Some_Person> please, i really want 6.10, not 6.06, how can i install 6.10 while booted to the 6.06 cd?
<Z_Morek> okay so sudo never performs an operation
<Answer> Some_Person: download the correct install disc and use that
<cypruser> Some_Person: You need to use the 6.10 CD.
<Z_Morek> I attempted to reinstall
<variant> adaptr: the public key is issued to those that you want to be able to log in, if they key somone has doesnt unlock the priv key then they don't  get in
<blazemonger> what do i do to make sure everything's installede
<cappicard> damn... i'm trying to remove my bloody bios password on my HP nc6230...
<Some_Person> why is that?
<timfrost> cypruser: If you downloaded a .tar.gz or .tgz file, untar it in /tmp, then run the install.pl script
<kitche> Z_Morek: not really it just gives your user super rights to use it, sudo <command>
<blazemonger> theres also some packages that FREEZE my machine like the game billard-gl
<variant> cappicard: take out the bios battery on the motherboard for a few seconds
<Z_Morek> lets say I did "sudo ls" like I did
<Z_Morek> prompt pass
<Z_Morek> then goes to a new commandline
<variant> cappicard: that will reset it to factory default
<cappicard> if I can get to the damn battery...
<scorp123> kitche: you have a HowTo on that? I followed these instructions and got it working on my first attempt: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Z_Morek> never lists anything
<Opera34> Can anyone help me with this error ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38964/
<Z_Morek> someone else recommended I try sudo su
<kitche> Z_Morek: yes probably because the directory that your in doesn't have files in it
<adaptr> variant: erm.. no, you keep your private key to authenticate, and add your public key to the authorize_keys file on the server you want to log in *to*... surely
<variant> cappicard: it's pretty big.. shouldnt be a problem
<kitche> scorp123: HowTo to use unofficial driver?
<Answer> variant, adaptr: the top of the pastbin shows where i regenerated the keys and made authorized_keys http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38966/  it still does not even work for localhost
<blazemonger> what do i do if a program freezes my machinei thought linux was supposed to be more stable
<cypruser> I have this really weird problem. My printer will only print if I change the local printer port. Whenever I want to print, I have to do that and it gets annoying.
<Z_Morek> but it does
<cappicard> i get to the point where I release my  touchpad, but I can't get it to release
<adaptr> variant: you never *give* your keys to anyone for SSH as far as I know
<variant> adaptr: the public key has to be on the server and the client
<Some_Person> cypruser: why can it only be installed booted to the 6.10 cd?
<kitche> Z_Morek: what does ls tell you without the sudo
<Z_Morek> kitche sudo was working properly prior to this and at some point something went wrong
<blazemonger> is it normal for packages to freeze ?
<scorp123> kitche: yes, ... I'm just curious.
<Z_Morek> if I were to use ls as a user
<variant> adaptr: you can give your public key to anyone you like..
<Z_Morek> I get 3 files
<kitche> !nvidia9|scorp123 this tells you how to use it
<ubotu> scorp123 this tells you how to use it: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Z_Morek> I originally noticed this when I tried to do a reboot thru ssh
<adaptr> variant: sure, but it is not necessary for SSH - it only has to be accessible to sshd
<variant> adaptr: if you want to let them log in iwth key based authentication they need your public key
<Z_Morek> "sudo reboot"
<Z_Morek> didn't reboot
<blazemonger> isn't linux supposed to be more stable than windows?
<cypruser> Some_Person: It's because the 6.06 CD only contains the 6.06 version...
<Cade> Z_Morek, "sudo shutdown -r now" will reboot
<Some_Person> cypruser: i have the 6.10 cd, it just wont boot
<adaptr> variant: "you" being... the server ?
<Some_Person> cypruser: i have 2 drives
<variant> adaptr: to log in with ssh key auth you NEED to give people that you want to let in the key.. thats why it's called a key
<adaptr> variant: I've never used that with pubkey auth
<Z_Morek> cade: that doesn't work either
<Riyonuk> Whats the next resolution after 1024x1280?
<Z_Morek> sudo is not operating normally
<adaptr> variant: *which key* are you talking about
<Hansel> 1280x1024 -> 1600x1200 probably
<Some_Person> cypruser: i can boot to the 6.06 cd and mount the 6.10 cd, i just need to know how to run the installer
<Cade> Z_Morek, it should... that's the proper cmmand :p
<Sir_Fawnpug> 1600x1200
<variant> adaptr: the public key
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well, actually, there's a 1440x something aspect ratio
<adaptr> variant: of which user ?
<Answer> variant: you are correct that you must copy the pubkey from the client to the server.  let me point out that all of the keys have been setup and working for months
<fbc> Anyone know how I can get my AC97 modem working?
<variant> the client has to have the servers public key installed
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, not aspect ratio
<Z_Morek> I'll check sudoers maybe something got fubared
<gouki> Guys, if you have a weblog and write about Ubuntu, visit ubuntuweblogs.org
<Sir_Fawnpug> But resolution
<Some_Person> fbc: its a conexant modem
<adaptr> variant: that happens automatically the first time you log in with ANY method
<Hansel> gouki - what if I don't?
<variant> adaptr: no, then anyone would be able to login without a password
<variant> ..
<scorp123> kitche: I got that already. And you still use AIGLX as backend ;)
<fbc> Some_Person:  YEah, I think so..
<adaptr> variant: and it serves to authenticate the *server* to you - but has nothing to do with public key *user* authentication
<Opera34> Beryl won't start, I get this "beryl: No composite extension"
<kitche> scorp123: not really I turn mine off
<gouki> Hansel: The typical troller!
<kitche> scorp123: even the nvidia website says you don't need aiglx
<variant> adaptr: i dont think we are talking about the same thing here
<Some_Person> fbc: you're in bad luck. Linuxant is the only provider of drivers, and they aren't free
<Hansel> gouki - does that make you a spammer if your website doesn't apply to me?
<Hansel> I think so...
<adaptr> variant: the exchange of the server's public key is what generates the initial "are you sure" message when you first connect
<Answer> variant, adaptr:  I am trying to do what this website says in simplified form:  http://www.csua.berkeley.edu/~ranga/notes/ssh_nopass.html
<scorp123> kitche: hmmm ... interesting. So it runs directly on the nvidia drivers?? Cool. I will look into that.
<gouki> Hansel: If you want to discuss this, please pvt me
<fbc> Some_Person:  it's a ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller
<blazemonger> why does billard-gl crash on my system?!?
<kitche> scorp123: aiglx and XGL supplies that pixmap extension but the nvidia driver has that now
<Hansel> gouki - how about we dont discuss at all because you were spamming.  Unless somebody specifically asks about a community of webbloggers for Ubuntu there is no need to paste it in the channel... nuff said.
<Answer> adaptr: the "are you sure" message is because of the client's known_hosts file.  after that, to login without a password the client sends the pubkey to the server.
<variant> adaptr: yes, and if the server doesnt have the clients public key then it wont let them log in..
<variant> adaptr: i think i actualy said the reverse a while back
<Some_Person> fbc: are you in windows?
<scorp123> kitche: OK, I see ....
<variant> adaptr: i am not talking about pasword logins here
<adaptr> variant: I thought we were talking about logging in a s a user over SSH with a public key auth - which is accomplished with the server having the users' public key
<cypruser> I have this really weird problem. My printer will only print if I change the local printer port. Whenever I want to print, I have to do that and it gets annoying. I'm using a HP LaserJet 1100.
<variant> adaptr: yes!!!
<nny> hey trying to help someone get a laptop working, running out of ideas, host bridge and other parts of the mob chipset seem unsupported in the latest edgy
<Answer> adaptr: I want to do this:  http://www.csua.berkeley.edu/~ranga/notes/ssh_nopass.html
<fbc> Some_Person:  Nope ubuntu...
<nny> hers a link to the details http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325610
<adaptr> Not with anybody having the servers' public key - anybody who succesfully connects to it will have that
<blujay> kitche: do you get better performance without aiglx?  (I assume you're talking about Beryl...)
<kitche> blujay: don't know I never ran aiglx
<Some_Person> fbc: ok, run the ScanModem tool
<Answer> nny: is it new hardware or old hardware?
<variant> adaptr: i ment the server needs to have the public key of the client.. i think i said the reverse a momment ago
<blujay> kitche: what version of Beryl are you using?
<adaptr> variant: you have said the reverse in many different ways now.. please stop torturing yourself
<variant> adaptr: it is 03:50 here.. :)
<kitche> blujay: the latest, and older version I ran all of them so far
<nny> Answer new hardware, see here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325610
<blujay> kitche: cool, thanks
<timfrost> Answer: what are the permissions on your home directory and .ssh directory (ls -ld ~ ~/.ssh)?  In particular, can either be written to by other users?
<adaptr> variant: pubkey auth in SSH is as follows: YOU upload YOUR pubkey to the server, and the server encrypts a cookie with it, that you have to decrypt with your privkey.. you then send the cookie back, and you're in
<cypruser> How do I execute .pl files?
<Answer> nny: new hardware might be better supported in fiesty
<adaptr> variant: it is 4:46 here.. so ?
<ELpH95o> man my machine froze after i ran billard-gl
<ELpH95o> damnit it ran perfect in ubunt u 6.01
<kitche> adaptr: I m just wondering if it's asking for his key password?
<ELpH95o> 6.06 i mean
<fbc> Some_Person:  The command line says it can't with scanmodem
<gRaCiOsO> im trying to test my webcam with camorama and it shows me this when i try (camorama:28815): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<gRaCiOsO> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. someone know why?
<variant> adaptr: thats kinda what I was trying to explain.. well googled explanation
<nny> Answer, considered that, if not by the kernel, than is there a way to try restricted modules or new modules not released in Edgy?
<adaptr> kitche: yes, it is - as I posted a while back, his output of ssh vvv shows that the *client* is trying to auth with a pubkey - which cannot happen
<Some_Person> cypruser: i just need to know how to run the installer for 6.10 through the 6.06 cd, i can have both cds in my computer, 6.10 cd mounted
<nny> Answer, he just downloaded and tried 6.10
<Answer> timfrost: I set the ~/.ssh directory to 0700 as suggested,  drwx------
<ELpH95o> why did billard-gl crash my box??!
<ELpH95o> ubuntu's giving me headaches as a newbie
<adaptr> kitche: he put the wrong key in the authorized_keys file
<ELpH95o> i need a newbie linux
<Hansel> ELpH95o - Ubuntu is about as noob as it gets...
<cypruser> Some_Person: I would suggest you browse the CD and look for the installation program.
<adaptr> ELpH95o: Ubuntu is about as newbie-friendly as you;re going to see without paying for it....
<kitche> adaptr: ok I wasn't really looking at his pastes since my gpm is not working right this moment
<fbc> Some_Person:  Where do I find the scanmodem tool?
<Some_Person> cypruser: ok
<nny> Answer I guess a better way is to see if there are notes in regards t this hardware somewhere
<gRaCiOsO> im trying to test my webcam with camorama and it shows me this when i try (camorama:28815): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Answer> adaptr: see the top of this pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38966/ where I regenerated the keys and then on line 25  025. rugrat@yoda:~/.ssh$ cat id_dsa.pub >> authorized_keys  yet ssh localhost still asks for a password
<gRaCiOsO> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. someone know why?
<Some_Person> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Some_Person> ubotu, tell fbc about modems
<Riyonuk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Edgyeft.png -- How would I go about making mine like that?
<GenNMX> gRaCiOsO: camorama has a hotness factor in its authentication ;)
<Answer> nny: the ubuntu wiki has hardware compatibilty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp123> ELpH95o: try Mandriva ... that might be more suitable for you. It's super-duper newbie-friendly. I installed it for a few friends who thought that Ubuntu was still too difficult.
<gRaCiOsO> hmm
<ELpH95o> mandriva takes up too many cd's
<kitche> Answer: you sure it's not your key passphrase it's asking for?
<ELpH95o> well i find ubuntu easy but it freezes though
<m12> anyone know the mplayer shortcut to make the picture expand to fit the screen in full-screen mode?
<ELpH95o> i need something stable
<blujay> Riyonuk: could you be more specific?
<ELpH95o> linux shouldnt freeze up
<dettoaltrimenti_> what's the problem with ubuntu, ELpH95o?
<danielmarsom> how do i install KDE on normal ubuntu offline? (i have the kubuntu CD)
<ELpH95o> some programs crash my machine or they dont work or they freeze
<ELpH95o> like 8 programs so far
<ELpH95o> have frozen
<scorp123> ELpH95o: no, just one DVD :-)
<ELpH95o> i dont have a dvd writer
<ELpH95o> :(
<Answer> kitche: I regenerated the keys and hit enter when prompted for hte passphrase.  could the sshd_config force to ask for password?
<Riyonuk> blujay, well like what program is he using to make it transparant, where did he get the icons, etc
<kitche> ELpH95o: does the livecd?
<ELpH95o> maybe i should try debian?
<ELpH95o> the livecd doesnt crash
<harry> why does my ubuntu doesnt synchronize to ubuntulinux.org at startup,
<scorp123> ELpH95o: then it's your hardware ... maybe your memory chips are defective or your machine gets too hot inside?
<ELpH95o> why would ubuntu freeze or crash?
<blujay> Riyonuk: those look like standard Ubuntu icons.  You don't need a special program for the Gnome Terminal to look like that, just change the settings.
<ELpH95o> maybe it's the heat?
<fbc> Can someone tell me where to find the scanmodem tool???
<ELpH95o> what if it's the heat
<kitche> Answer: it might be asking for the passphrase what does it say when you try to ssh in does it ask for username then password or just ask for password?
<cypruser> How do I install VMware?
<Answer> kitche: just password
<Riyonuk> blujay, how would I go about doing that?
<blujay> Riyonuk: look at the preferences
<adaptr> Answer: 115. debug1: Trying private key: /home/rugrat/.ssh/identity <-- that is where your private key should be, unless you manually tell your ssh client to use another
<kitche> Answer: then it's asking for your passphrase password probably
<adaptr> Answer: and it isn't - you never moved your private key
<Answer> adaptr: look a few lines after that, it looks for the pubkey in other locations 119. debug1: Offering public key: /home/rugrat/.ssh/id_dsa
<|amicraw|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper
<danielmarsom> how do i install KDE on normal ubuntu offline? (i have the kubuntu CD)
<steven_> My kde-guidance broke and I cannot get it to start back up...  Can someone help me possibly troubleshoot this?
<adaptr> Answer: the *client* cannot *offer* a public key - ssh auth does not work like that
<ELpH95o> im running memtester
<|amicraw|> i'm fallowing this site but when i update sayes it can reslove the 2nd line
<kitche> adaptr: id_dsa is a private key
<Answer> adaptr: also on line 5 when I regenerated the keys, that is the name where I saved the key 119. debug1: Offering public key: /home/rugrat/.ssh/id_dsa
<blujay> danielmarsom: just do it...it will install but be out-of-date
<Riyonuk> blujay, Im looking, still cant find it
<kitche> adaptr: but I see what your saying with his debug lines though
<danielmarsom> blujay, but how?
<blujay> Riyonuk: well, I switched to KDE a long time ago (and I recommend you consider doing so also), but you should find something in Edit->Preferences
<adaptr> Answer: I will repeat my statement of before: client uploads public key to server, server encrypts a cookie with it, client decrypts with private key, client sends cookie to server, server allows login
<blujay> danielmarsom: put the CD in, reboot the computer
<cypruser> How do I install VMware?
<adaptr> Answer: There. is. no. other. way.
<kitche> Answer: did you make a passphrase when you made those keys?
<danielmarsom> blujay, but i want them on the smae partition
* flyinghippo waves.
<blujay> danielmarsom: what?
<Hansel> so many answers... so few questions...
<danielmarsom> blujay, Ubuntu with KDE basically
<|amicraw|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper
<flyinghippo> Has anyone here had any experience getting Ubuntu to work with a widescreen resolution?
<flyinghippo> Something like... 16:10.
<Answer> adaptr: I am open to suggestions on how to fix it based on what you think is the problem, but I have it setup as specified in every howto and manpage.
<blujay> danielmarsom: let me see if I understand you...
<adaptr> kitche: id_dsa is *both* the private and public key - it is the *identity*, which contains both, so you can do pubkey signing with it as well (which works in exactly the opposite way from encrypting)
<m12> anyone know the mplayer shortcut to make the picture expand to fit the screen in full-screen mode?
<timfrost> cypruser: which VMware product?
<Answer> kitche: no I hit enter for a blank passphrase
<flyinghippo> In further detail... 1280x800.
<killsythe> guys
<blujay> danielmarsom: you already have Ubuntu installed, but you want to install KDE, but you want to do it offline
<cypruser> timfrost: The free player version.
<kitche> adaptr: I have id_dsa and a id_dsa.pub for my keys
<danielmarsom> blujay, yes and on the same partition
<Answer> kitche: line 9 and ten from pastebin:  009. Your identification has been saved in /home/rugrat/.ssh/id_dsa.    010. Your public key has been saved in /home/rugrat/.ssh/id_dsa.pub.
<blujay> danielmarsom: I think you can probably do it by putting in the cd, running apt-cdrom, and then using apt-get to install the kde packages...I forget what Ubuntu's KDE metapackage is...something like desktop-kde I think
<adaptr> Answer: I am not doubting that, but you have to understand what your paste shows: - initial (secure channel) setup completes successfully, see re: known_hosts and such, after that it finds your public key in your home directory
<harry> why does my ubuntu doesnt synchronize to ubuntulinux.org at startup,
<Riyonuk> How do I install KDE?
<Riyonuk> Like the command
<danielmarsom> blujay, kubuntu-desktop
<adaptr> Answer: and then .. it tries to authenticate via pubkeys *with a public key* - this can. not. work.
<blujay> danielmarsom: there we go
<timfrost> cypruser: enable the universe and multiverse repositories, then 'sudo apt-get install  vmware-player'
<steven_> Riyonuk: i believe it is     apt-get install kde-desktop
<Answer> adaptr: ok so how do I fix what you are saying?  I have already done apt-get remove --purge I'll try whatever you suggest.
<blujay> Riyonuk: install kubuntu-desktop (and preferably kdm as well)
<adaptr> Answer: have you actually tried this from a remote machine ? it may refuse to do what you want because your local home directory, and hence your local key set, is the same as the remote one
<steven_> Riyonuk: i believe it is     apt-get install kubuntu-desktop     sorry
<Riyonuk> kubuntu?
<adaptr> Answer: I personally suspect this is the real issue
<Riyonuk> I thought I wanted KDE
<jacquesmerde> where are .pubkeys stored on ubuntu?
<kitche> jacquesmerde: pubkeys for what?
<blujay> Riyonuk: trust us :)
<Hansel> ubuntu = ubuntu + gnome          kubuntu = ubuntu + kde       xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce
<kitche> Riyonuk: or sudo apt-get install kde
<jacquesmerde> kitche: random repos
<Jimerson> What's the terminal command for figuring out exactly what type of wireless card I'm using?
<Hansel> Jimerson - lsmod probably will tell you which driver it is... dunno about the "type"
<Riyonuk> 464MB?
<blujay> Riyonuk: kubuntu-desktop should pull in everything that a default Kubuntu CD will
<steven_> Riyonuk: yes, you need to be root, so you need to sudo first then   'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gouki> Jimerson: lspci
<Jimerson> thanks Hansel
<Jimerson> thanks
<blujay> Riyonuk: yes it includes a lot of software, just like GNOME
<kitche> Riyonuk: kubuntu-desktop will also pull in a lot of junk
<jacquesmerde> kubuntu-desktop IS a lot of junk :)
<Jimerson> hrm
<danielmarsom> blujay, E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<gwark> i have a laptop with SD-memcard from a camera .... can ubuntu recognise it?  (it of course isnt right now)
<danielmarsom> blast
<Jimerson> What aobut the mac os x command?
<blujay> jacquesmerde: ubuntu-desktop is junkier ;P
<kitche> jacquesmerde: well more junk then kde would :)
<blujay> danielmarsom: um...you're the one that found that package name...
<Hansel> OSX is FreeBSD based so it should be VERY similar Jimerson...
<jacquesmerde> just give xfce4 a few more months...
<steven_> I am getting this error when trying to run powernowd    line 33: /sbin/lsmod: Input/output error
<Answer> adaptr: ok here is the ssh -v output from a remote machine.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38971/
<timfrost> danielmarsom: what repositories have you got enabled?
<steven_> can someone point me in the right direction on how to fix this?
<danielmarsom> blujay, yeah i know, its the metapackage in the universe repos
<blujay> danielmarsom: shouldn't be in universe
<kinectio1> I'm automatically getting 192.168.0.1 (the ip of the router) as a nameserver being set on boot, how do I make it so that the correct DNS servers are being used? There are two nameservers being listed, the 192.168.0.1 and the correct one below it.
<blujay> steven_: try running "sudo lsmod" yourself
<kitche> steven_: run lsmod and see if it says the same thing but it seems liek your using the wrong command for what you want
<adaptr> Answer: I just tried all of the steps on my local machine, and it worked without a hitch
<adaptr> Answer: so much for my theory...
<danielmarsom> blujay, and i looked for packages iwht it disabled, and i couldnt find anything to do withh kubuntu or kde
<bulmer> kinectio1: reconfigure your router to dole out the correct dns server?
<gouki> kitche: /etc/resolv.conf - Or you can setup the DNS servers on the router
<blujay> danielmarsom: what?
<Answer> adaptr: yes I have done it on several other machines with no problem.  so coudl it be the sshd_config file?
<steven_> bluejay: sudo: lsmod: command not found
<danielmarsom> blujay, excatly what im thinking...
<kitche> gouki: huh?
<blujay> steven_: um...try running "which lsmod"
<kinectio1> bulmer: it has the correct DNS servers set
<blujay> danielmarsom: well, I couldn't understand what you meant, so I said "what?" :)
<kinectio1> bulmer: i don't think it's the router's fault
<steven_> blujay: same thing.  I think I screwed up the bash
<blujay> steven_: try running "bash" then try again
<adaptr> Answer: hmm I am starting to suspect your ssh client config.. is it set up to allow DSA keys ?
<adaptr> Answer: let me run ssh in vvv mode as well, it works for me - we can compare the output
<jacquesmerde> apt-key add requires that you leave the .pubkey file where it is, yeah?
<bulmer> kinectio1: you're client uses dhcp right? dns servers used are doled out as part of dhcp
<Answer> adaptr: hold on I have several clients that can connect to other servers with the dsa key.  I do not think it is client side.  I think it is a problem with the server
<cypruser> Timfrost: How do I agree to the EULA?
<kinectio1> bulmer: yea, and my router is getting it dynamiclly assigned from qwest
<kitche> steven_: do this echo $PATH and pastebin what outputs
<gouki> kitche: Edit /etc/resolv.conf and configure what DNS servers you want to use. You can also change the DNS servers your router uses (by default the ISP ones) and continue to use the router as DNS server
<bulmer> kinectio1: so what is the issue? i may have mis-understood
<blazemonger> man ubuntu's frozen up like 3 times when ive tried to run a simple program
<blazemonger> somethings up
<blazemonger> and its not my hardware
<timfrost> cypruser: type 'q' to quit the pager, then 'Y <ENTER>'
<steven_> kitche: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<blazemonger> wtf is happening to me?
<Z_Morek> sudo did not break it was merely misconfigured
<Z_Morek> in sudoer and group
<kinectio1> bulmer: the ubuntu box is getting 192.168.0.1 as its first nameserver and the actual one as its second
<blazemonger> 6.10 is buggy
<blujay> blazemonger: what program?
<blazemonger> billard-gl
<blazemonger> it freezes
<kitche> steven_: hmm that looks correct
<blazemonger> it didnt do that in previous versions of ubuntu
<blujay> blazemonger: what video card and drivers?
<adaptr> Answer: your second paste, line 120. debug3: send_pubkey_test
<blazemonger> i have a rage 128
<blujay> blazemonger: that's old
<kinectio1> bulmer: web browsing becomes slow until i go in and manually remove 192.168.0.1
<blazemonger> and there's no other driver except the one that comes with ubuntu
<blazemonger> i know
<bulmer> kinectio1: so have your router reconfigured to dole the first one you wanted
<blazemonger> but it still ran billard-gl
<blazemonger> but it shouldnt freeze or crash my machine though
<kitche> kinectio1: remove ipv6 also
<blazemonger> it should be like just the program not work
<blazemonger> right?
<kinectio1> kitche: k, i'll look into that
<blazemonger> i thought linux was more stable than windows
<blujay> blazemonger: such an old card with such an old driver may very well hve poor 3D support, and since it's loaded into the kernel, it could crash it
<steven_> kitche: you know how at the prompt it says username@(machine name)
<kitche> steven_: yes that is part of the PS1 variable
<blazemonger> well in previous uubnut versions it didnt do that to me
<blujay> blazemonger: I mean that card is over 10 years old I think
<cypruser> Timfrost: I pressed q but it didn't do anything.
<adaptr> Answer: your server rejects the key, mine accepts it - so it is definitely the sshd_config
<steven_> kitche: I get my username@(none)   my machine name isnt there
<blazemonger> on the same exact program
<kinectio1> bulmer: if it's the routers fault, i don't know how to change that. there is no way to say, ignore 192.168.0.1 ?
<rendered> press q again
<rendered> try twice always
<blazemonger> my friend said it was a top of the line card
<kitche> steven_: hmm seems liek you been messing with config files
<blazemonger> who built my computer
<blujay> blazemonger: are you sure that you can boot into Dapper and run the same program with the same driver and not crash?  (please use my nickname so I can find your lines)
<blazemonger> yes
<Z_Morek> anyone here run mythtv and have issues with sound?
<blazemonger> i did it before
<cypruser> I've pressed it about 10 times now. It didn't work.
<medic30420> how do I set a custom screen resolution in edgy? (I have a new 19" that runs 1280x1024)
<timfrost> cypruser: what is the prompt saying?
<adaptr> blazemonger: it was top of the line about 7,8 years ago :)
<cypruser> I'm at the screen with the blue border.
<bulmer> kinectio1: on your client, you can possible configure it to ignore the dns name updates, and set it yourself in /etc/resolv.conf
<rendered> you are at a spring house
<blujay> blazemonger: no offense but if you don't type my nick then I'm not going to be able to follow this conversation very well
<rendered> a hollow voice says plugh
<blazemonger> the same game works PERFECT in XP
<Answer> adaptr: ok sshd_config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38973/
<adaptr> Answer: pastebin your sshd_config for kicks - oh wait ;-)
<blazemonger> blujay the same exact game works PERFECT in windows
<steven_> kitche: a little bit.  i have been messing with udev and the /etc/default/acpi-support
<harry> Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed
<kinectio1> bulmer: meh, i was hopping to get around that, but thanks.
<blujay> blazemonger: ok, I understand.  But that's a different driver.  Again, are you sure Dapper works perfectly with it?
<blazemonger> what could be wrong with things with me and linux
<blazemonger> maybe linux doesnt like me
<blazemonger> i'm 1000% positive blujay
<timfrost> What happens if you press the space bar or enter key?
<cypruser> Timfrost: The prompt is the EULA with a  blue border. There is a <Ok> that doesn't move.
<blujay> blazemonger: what version are you using now?
<adaptr> Answer: 13. HostKey /home/rugrat/.ssh/id_dsa <-- you really don't want to do that, and it's probably the reason it doesn't work - use the host keys like a normal person!
<blazemonger> blujay im using 6.10 now
<blazemonger> the latest
<harry> Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed
<adaptr> Answer: why did you ever touch that ?
<blazemonger> are there any distros that WONT freeze on me?
<blujay> blazemonger: and when did you run it on Dapper?
<adaptr> blazemonger: FreeDos :)
<kitche> steven_: well it's hard to help you since it seems like you editted something that you didn't have do ls -l in / and pastebin it to a pastebin site the results
<blazemonger> blujay right before edgy came out
<cypruser> Timfrost: Nothing, The title of the page is Configuring vmware-player.
<blujay> blazemonger: were you using the same video driver?
<steven_> kitche: could the dash have something to do with this?
<blazemonger> blujay yes i was
<blazemonger> the exact same video driver
<blujay> blazemonger: what driver is that?
<blazemonger> r128
<adaptr> Answer: I see now that DSA auth works even sneakier than RSA :)
<blazemonger> blujay 128
<blazemonger> blujay r128
<kitche>  steven_: dash? that's the shell that ubuntu uses right?
<blujay> blazemonger: are there any errors in your syslogs or in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<metguru> adaptr: I'm back, do you think you can help me again, or are you busy?
<steven_> kitche: yes
<Answer> adaptr: I didn't touch anything.  I had the day off today.  I was watching tv when the helpdesk called me.
<kitche>  steven_ no that should matter
<adaptr> metguru: Well, I'm here anyway ;-)
<dehvokahn> could someone help me figure out where a missing 11GB of space went? I did a simple copy from one 160GB HD to another, and there was 91GB free on the first and there's only 80GB free on the second
<timfrost> cypruser: try pressing TAB once, then ENTER - I seem to recall that the focus isn't on the OK
<kitche> steven_: should/shouldn't
<adaptr> Answer: well, somebody changed the host keys to that user's private key
<steven_> kitche: okay because i changed it from the default
<blazemonger> blujay (gnome-panel:4444): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to alloc
<blazemonger> ate widget with width -3 and height 24
<cypruser> Timfrost: Thanks, it worked.
<Answer> adaptr: ok I copied sshd_config from a working server and did /etc/init.d/ssh restart.  it is still asking for a password
<xabbott> dehvokahn: did you get trash for you and root?
<kitche> steven_: what did you install another shell? which one
<blujay> blazemonger: that's not an error actually, just a warning, and it isn't related to billiard-gl :)
<adaptr> Answer: that would not be my solution.. you've lost any setup you had in there
<metguru> adaptr: thanks, any help will be much appreciated. Do you understand what the problem is from that last command result I sent you?
<adaptr> metguru: remind me
<Answer> adaptr: I made a backup.. what should the HostKey line say
<steven_> kitche: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash     then selected no
<blazemonger> BlueEagle ubunu also freezes on some audio stuff like rosegarden too
<adaptr> Answer: you should REMOVE that line.. the original line is above it
<blazemonger> and like 8 other programs ive tried like fredoom
<kitche> steven_: hmm I m not familiar with the options for dash what was that option?
<steven_> kitche: just put it back and still not working.
<blazemonger> blujay could it be ubuntu doesnt like my hardware?
<dehvokahn> xabbott, i don't know what you mean - i was copying files from an old NTFS windows drive onto an ext2 drive - mostly music and videos
<blujay> blazemonger: well, it could be a hardware problem.  If you really care, I suggest you file some bug reports.  :)
<kitche> steven_: try reset might work
<blujay> blazemonger: are there any 3d apps that don't freeze?
<blazemonger> blujay penguin racer doesnt freeze
<rendered> what do all you people do ?
<adaptr> Answer: the line should read the same as the rsa one, except dsa instead
<Answer> adaptr: ok I did what you said.  does /etc/init.d/ssh restart actually restart the root sshd daemon and reload sshd_config?  It is not terminating my ssh session even.  do I have to reboot?
<blujay> blazemonger: and I know you said it works in Windows, but sometimes Linux handles hardware differently.  My motherboard has a strange IRQ issue that can cause Windows to bluescreen but Linux just boots on and makes a minor complaint
<blazemonger> blujay it does the opposite to me
<blujay> blazemonger: all I know to suggest now (other than changing hardware) is to file some bug reports
<adaptr> Answer: you're jumping before you can run err.. walk, whatever.. you're going too fast
<blazemonger> i have one of those plug'n'pray motherboards i think
* Quinn_Storm hates having to noapic her lappy...has tried everything else many many times
<adaptr> Answer: FIRST, please restore the ORIGINAL sshd config file - the one you had 10 minutes ago
<blazemonger> blujay ive filed bug reports before but never were fixed
<steven_> kitche: its just lsmod, it gives the input output error. i did a whereis ant its in the /bin/ but i cannot run it or go to that directory, gives and input output error
<adaptr> aka the one that is in the pastebin, otherwise I have nothing to work from
<blujay> blazemonger: where did you file them?
<metguru> adaptr: what is that thing that i can use to make a command formatted correctly and not on 15 lines?
<kitche> steven_: seems like it's broken
<blazemonger> blujay the apt repositories
<adaptr> !pastebin|metguru
<ubotu> metguru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blujay> blazemonger: um...like on what web site?
<cypruser> How do I start VMware Player?
<blazemonger> blujay dont know a website
<kitche> steven_: I would figure out which package installs it and reinstall it
<blujay> blazemonger: ...by what method did you file a bug report then?  ...?
<blazemonger> i do everything in the apt-get repositories that come with ubuntu.. BlueEagle
<steven_> kitche: okay, thank you, I appreciate it
<Answer> adaptr: ok I did here is the new one with your suggestions:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38974/
* cypruser flies
<steven_> kitche: I just got everything working again today, then that broke, i was like !!!!!
<blujay> blazemonger: apt repos are not bug-reporting stations...
<blazemonger> oh okay
<blazemonger> im sorry im new to the linux game
<blujay> blazemonger: try www.launchpad.net :)  file some there
<blazemonger> i know how to use it perfectly
<kitche> steven_: it's sorta hard to pin point since you were messing with something but a reinstall of the package should help
<blazemonger> but alot of appz just crash or freeze my system
<blazemonger> i dont know what could be wrong
<blujay> blazemonger: sounds like a hardware problem to me
<blazemonger> i'm getting frustrated with linux ive tried alot of distros
<blujay> blazemonger: it's not overclocked, is it?
<adaptr> Answer: Good. now change this: 33. AuthorizedKeysFile      /home/rugrat/.ssh/authorized_keys
<rendered> ain't it always bluejay ?
<blujay> blazemonger: is it overheating?
<rendered> ain't it ?
<blazemonger> the hardware i have works perfect in windows
<igorcg> Hi man, i have a problem here, I configurated the internet conection by winmodem but it just works for root account, I wanna know how can i make this conection acessible for all users
<blazemonger> BlueEagle its not overclocked
<rendered> configurated ?
<neurotech> Hi there guys, how do I add this repository to my list? http://ubuntu.systemadministrator.org/
<rendered> the winmodem ?
<steven_> kitche: i had a really bad hang on a suspend.  I think thaqt did it
<rendered> ewwwe
<blazemonger> blujay i dont overclock..could it be i need to reconfigure a kernel?
<rendered> chap city
<metguru> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38975/ this is the mount command. Thats where we left off, the problem was, I couldn't write to hda2, but its called hda1 on the desktop
<adaptr> Answer: replace the /home/rugrat with %h - this user certainly locked down his system so nobody else can sensibly use it....
<igorcg> yes winmodem
<rendered> I overclock only when I drink
<MTecknology> I tried Ubuntu 6.10 desktop and it kept crashing when trying to start up. now i have 6.10 alternate.. when trying to install in text, i get the error "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100231 00000230"
<kitche> steven_: probbaly suspend is known to break systems
<JNeverMind> hi whats the name of that file i edit to get to the universe ?
<rendered> igorvg - ouch
<rendered> those blow
<JNeverMind> sources.something
<rendered> they pass it all off to the cpui
<userundefine> JNeverMind, /etc/apt/sources.list
<steven_> kitche: yeah, after that, no more lsmod LOL
<rendered> same as AC97 sound
<JNeverMind> THX
<blujay> blazemonger: that shouldn't be necessary.  maybe it's just that Linux is a bit more stringent with your particular hardware.  again, all I can recommend is to file some bug reports on launchpad
<cypruser> How do I start VMware Player?
<rendered> there are so many better ways
<adaptr> Answer: so that line becomes: 33. AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<rendered> cyp - ws /
<rendered> ?
<blazemonger> blujay what do i do if linux is more strigent with my ahrdware?
<adaptr> Answer: so it will work for any user, not just him
<blazemonger> my hardware is all detected in linux, blujay
<fnord_> i need some help with openchrome,every time i edit my xorg.conf it breaks its im just replaceing vesa with via,which ive installed the drivers for
<blazemonger> what's a reccomended linux box
<blujay> blazemonger: get different hardware, or ...file bug reports and help the devs fix the crashes
<rendered> same here blaze
<rendered> thankfully
<blazemonger> i dont got the $ for new hardware
<blazemonger> or diff hardware
<blujay> blazemonger: I understand...same here
<rendered> blaze -w hat do you do for $ ?
<fnord_> cypruser, applications=>system tools=>vmware
<rendered> I get work sometimes
<rendered> can be $15 an hour
<rendered> not bad
<rendered> or $12
<adaptr> metguru: this line 11. /dev/hda2 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw) mounts the second partition, and it is mounted in Read/Write mode, so you should be able to make files and directories in /media/hda1
<rendered> best was $22
<blazemonger> blujay i do art
<blazemonger> for ppl
<rendered> python scripting
<rendered> some vb
<timfrost> cypruser: there will be a menu item in Applications->System Tools I think, and you can add it to the panel.   Do you have a virtual machine set up to run in it?
<neurotech> Hi there guys, how do I add this repository to my list? http://ubuntu.systemadministrator.org/
<CraZy675> I have a white box i connect to remotly but it has a dynamic IP, anyone know of a tutorial for a cron script to email me everytime the ip changes?
<blujay> blazemonger: I suggest you look in your syslogs for errors...maybe you can tweak something that's causing a problem
<adaptr> Answer: you said "help desk" - I am amazed you work somewhere where they allow users to change system settings
<cypruser> Timfrost: No.
<blazemonger> blujay i dont know how to do that
<adaptr> Answer: on *linux* machines - I would not be amazed had it been Windoze, where you need administrative rights to even print a friggin piece of paper
<blujay> blazemonger: sudo less /var/log/syslog, for starters...look at the different log files for things that might be hardware problems in the boot process
<Answer> adaptr:  ok I did %h restarted ssh and here is the ssh -v localhost and ssh -v from a remote machine:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38977/
<rendered> MS ain't bad
<rendered> I use both
<metguru> adaptr: I try to copy a file into the directory /media/hda1 and it gave me the error "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<rendered> I got BEOS on a box
<rendered>  hell fuck
<timfrost> cypruser: player won't create a VM, so you will need to get one from somewhere.  What OS do you want to run in the VM?
<blazemonger> i have a few errors in my /var/syslog
<Answer> rendered: don't distract him with your petty os bickering.
<craigbass1976> Anyone in here use ardour for mixing music?
<adaptr> Answer: I haven;t even read all of your config file! slowwww doooown
<rendered> answer - petty ? heh
<blazemonger> i have this raid card
<cypruser> Timfrost: Windows XP
<kyncani> CraZy675: how about a dynamic dns ?
<blujay> blazemonger: another possibility is to go to the Ubuntu forums and mailing lists and ask there...other folks might have more ideas
<blazemonger> that's old but it gets detected though
<rendered> answer - it's not petty now !
<regal> hey guys i have a question
<blazemonger> windows xp NEVER crashes on me
<rendered> it's 2006
<blazemonger> i figured linux would be more stable
<rendered> regal - ask away
<metguru> adaptr: i don't understand why its not working
<rendered> blaze- not always
<rendered> blaze - If I have bad code, no OS will save me
<blujay> blazemonger: you might try Debian instead of Ubuntu...you never know
<regal> if im in the ubuntu live cd and im repartitioning my windows partition to make space for ubuntu will widnows still work?
<rendered> bluejay - note my chans !
<rendered> that's where I live normally
<rendered> debian
<rendered> ubu is neat though
<rendered> I like the name, what it means, and the peer support
<blazemonger> blujay. ive tried debian
<blujay> rendered: yeah, I have Debian on my desktop and Ubuntu on an old laptop
<rendered> and - heh, got glade workin'
<regal> ???
<blazemonger> linux just hates me i guess
<blujay> rendered: you have an old 3dfx card?
<blazemonger> i truely want to run linux though
<rendered> no
<blazemonger> i thought it would never crash though
<rendered> bluejay - no
<regal> ?
<regal> ?
<regal> ?
<blujay> blazemonger: try Debian again...it's updated often
<fnord_> never?
<blazemonger> testing or stable?
<blujay> blazemonger: testing
<Answer> blazemonger: I run on various old hardware platforms and it never crashes.  I think it is your fault
<GenNMX> Windows XP nor Linux has crashed for me for 3 years.
<jughead> blazemonger: yeah it does crash sometimes; it depends on your setup
<blazemonger> ive had hardware probz with debian before too
<regal> can anyone tell me?
<fnord_> where should i go for help with video card drivers?
<blazemonger> ive had crashes in blag
<rendered> Gen - close too -  2k,  deb/ubu
<rendered> no crash
<blazemonger> what's something that WONT crash?
<blujay> rendered: what is glade then?
<adaptr> Answer: what is the contents of /home/rugrat/.ssh/config ?
<rendered> well, short of somethign that should have
<blujay> blazemonger: a rock
<Answer> blazemonger: freebsd or solaris don't crash much
<regal> ???
<regal> ????
<rendered> blu - was towards getting mono to work
<regal> ????
<blazemonger> freebsd takes like years to configure
<blujay> rendered: oh, the Gtk Glade :)
<regal> come on anyone?
<adaptr> metguru: so what happens when you try : touch /media/hda1/testfile ?
<blujay> regal: what is your question!?
<Answer> adaptr: the .ssh config just links hostname to ip address.  there are no global settings or anything there
<timfrost> neurotech: add a line 'deb http://ubuntu.systemadministrator.org/ edgy' to /etc/apt/sources.list (change edgy to dapper if appropriate), then add the signing key as described on the main page, and do 'sudo apt-get update'
<blazemonger> maybe i should try suse
<blazemonger> or something
<regal> if im in the ubuntu live cd and im repartitioning my windows partition to make space for ubuntu will widnows still work?
<blazemonger> or fedora core
<GenNMX> Neither Debian or Ubuntu are toated as 100% stable Server solutions. And even Windows XP Professional is still suppose to be a desktop -- 2000 and 2003 are the servers
<blujay> regal: it should, if you allow it to resize the windows partition
<kitche> GenNMX: umm 2000 is also a desktop
<blazemonger> genben know anything that IS 100% stable?
<regal> if i resize windows i mean will it work?
<DaGimp> kitche - yes, NT 5.0 and 5.1
<metguru> adaptr: "touch: cannot touch `/media/hda1/testfile': Permission denied"
<regal> threw ubuntu live cd
<GenNMX> blazemonger: A toaster. That you never use.
<DaGimp> those bozo's at MS - they get some thigns to work
<blazemonger> i was told linux never crashes
<genben> blazemonger: debian latest
<adaptr> Answer: I think I'll need to see the localhost attempt with triple-v again, I'm missing steps now...
<DaGimp> blze- never ?
<DaGimp> blze - come on... bad code could ruin anyones day
<Munchkinguy> Who should I talk to for reviewing a proposed spec?
<blazemonger> yah
<blujay> regal: it should...but you should always make backups before messing with partitions!
<kitche> blazemonger: linux doesn't everything else does
<adaptr> metguru: and what does "ls -la /mnt/media" say ?
<blazemonger> i need a distro that's stable
<blazemonger> heh
<craigbass1976> regal, you can't keep posting quesitons like that. Someone will eventually answer, or if they don't jsut wait a few minutes between posts.  Windows should still work.  If it doesn't, your data should still be there.  Defrag first.
<DaGimp> a  *nix box can also be poorly secured
<metguru> adaptr: ls -la /mnt/media
<blazemonger> ubuntu has the stuff i need but it doesnt work hardly
<genben> blazemonger: what are you going to do with this *stable* distro?
<adaptr> metguru: sorry, should be /media/hda1, of course
<metguru> adaptr: ls: /mnt/media: No such file or directory
<DaGimp> it's just yet another solution
<metguru> lol
<DaGimp> I wish I could pop my M drive in
<blazemonger> music appz
<DaGimp> i miss me M Drive
<blazemonger> develop music appz iz what ive got planned
<Riyonuk> How do I make all tasks, quicklaunch, etc on one bar? All at the bottom, like this guy.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Edgyeft.png
<adaptr> metguru: I'm old school, this newfangled /media stuff has me in conniptions....
<DaGimp> blze- ah
<blujay> blazemonger: no offense, but if I could offer a suggestion?  :)  Leave this channel, post on the ubuntu forum and on the ubuntu-users list, and go to launchpad.net and file a bug report on billiard-gl and whatever other apps crash.  then wait patiently for answers :)
<metguru> adaptr: ls: /mnt/media/hda1: No such file or directory
<DaGimp> go for low latency on your audio cards
<adaptr> metguru: you don't have that !
<fnord_> i need some help with openchrome,every time i edit my xorg.conf it breaks its im just replaceing vesa with via under the device setting,which ive installed the drivers for
<blazemonger> i have that one taken care of
<wastrel> /media yes, i always always type /mnt first then have to change it to /media
<DaGimp> I just got some app SoundSense blaze, it lets you develop some music
<DaGimp> lots out there
<adaptr> Answer: fallen asleep ? :)
<blazemonger> my stuff in linux always breakz
<DaGimp> lol blaze
<Red_Death> hello guys
<adaptr> blazemonger: it could be related to your attitude....
<DaGimp> someone was smokin' blaze
<craigbass1976> regal, also, when dualbooting before totally axing windows, I had a fat partition so I could share documents between OSes.  Linux might be better now with ntfs, but I wouldn't know
<blazemonger> i'm a happy guy
<metguru> adaptr: when i go into properties from right clicking on it it says root: read and write group root: read
<DaGimp> I am happy too
<blazemonger> maybe mandriva would work good?
<Red_Death> everything ubuntu-wise is fine, but my sound just stopped working sometime last night. I'm not sure if it means anything but I had just installed beryl around that time... any ideas?
<adaptr> metguru: just do what I asked please... ls -la /media/hda1
<blazemonger> or fedora core?
<blujay> blazemonger: are you asking rhetorical questions now?
<blazemonger> dont know
<blujay> blazemonger: methinks you need to look inside yourself for the answers you need :)
<blazemonger> i'm just trying to find a distro that takes up no more than one cd and that will actually work
<Red_Death> blazemonger: damnsmalllinux worked fine for me
<craigbass1976> blujay, spoken liek a true Jedi...
<metguru> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38978/
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: Loaded question.
<blujay> craigbass1976: haha
<Red_Death> everything ubuntu-wise is fine, but my sound just stopped working sometime last night. I'm not sure if it means anything but I had just installed beryl around that time... any ideas?
<blazemonger> so you're sure it wouldnt be my kernel
<craigbass1976> blujay, or therapist.  Which are you?
<wastrel> knoppix is the famous livecd distro
<blujay> blazemonger: try this: http://linuxfromscratch.org =)
<blujay> craigbass1976: mm...little bit of both I think
<nix_ferret> Anyone know where the png's for the filesystem icons in nautilus are?
<blazemonger> blujay that onez hard
<arpegius> from a ubuntu 6.06 livecd, what command can i run to go straight to a shell?
<blujay> blazemonger: maybez zo butz youz learnz lotz
<blazemonger> i'm about to try the same prog that crashed again
<blazemonger> and make sure it's not linux
<craigbass1976> blujay, can I ask you some questions then?  My lightsaber broke the other day and I can't seem to get it to work anymore... ;)
<Munchkinguy> arpegius: log out of gnome, then log in to shell
<blazemonger> is it linux thats crashing or is it the program or both?
<blujay> blazemonger: if I don't hear from you in 5 minutes I'll call 911
<Red_Death> Anybody willing to help me get my sound working?
<blujay> craigbass1976: I recommend thinkgeek.com, they have some nice ones :)
<adaptr> metguru: sorry, must have been sleeping earlier... you need to edit /etc/fstab, and change line 11
<blujay> craigbass1976: though their lights tend to go out if you actually fight with them
<Red_Death> I'm experienced with ubuntu, and this has worked fine before, but I'm pretty sure when I installed beryl my sound stopped working.
<driv[binge] > Does anyone know of any nice/user friendly money management/budgeting tool for Linux?
<kitche> driv[binge] : gnucash
<craigbass1976> blujay, Ahh, maybe that was it...
<arpegius> i can't do anything from the f6 menu when the boot options screen first comes up? like the boot command w/ some flags or anything?
<blazemonger> blujay so i have alot to learn about linux? so your'e sure it wouldnt be the kernel?
<genben> Red_Death: why don;t you try ... hey, my blah blah sound card on ubuntu dapper with a stock kernel fails to initialise, what is a possible error? etc etc etc
<driv[binge] > kitche: Thanks, I'll try it out.
<adaptr> metguru: urp.. I meanplease post /etc/fstab, I haven';t seen that at all yet...
<blujay> blazemonger: no, I'm not sure about anything.  I'm not even at your computer.  I can't help you any more, I'm afraid.  I've already told you my recommendations.  Now the rest is up to you.  :)
<wastrel> calling gnucash user friendly is generous :] 
<adaptr> metguru: /etc/fstab --> pastebin
<Red_Death> genben: It's onbored realtek sound, on edgy, and it's initialising...
<blazemonger> blujay..damn :(
<blujay> wastrel: but it's a great app, though
<wastrel> but they have a good tutorial nowadays
<blujay> blazemonger: yes, I can't fix it for you, sorry :p
<craigbass1976> driv[binge] , I've heard gnucash is ok, but I installed it long enough to see that it doesn't LOOK real friendly. Maybe it is though.  I'm curtrently trying to figure out how to get ledgersmb installed, since I heard it is something like Quickbooks (minus the "really sucks" part)
<fnord_> i need some help with openchrome,every time i edit my xorg.conf it breaks its im just replaceing vesa with via under the device setting,which ive installed the drivers for
<blazemonger> i think it's my friend that built my system for me ..he always said linux is gay
<blazemonger> maybe he cursed it
<blujay> blazemonger: part of the fun is fixing it yourself.  I just spent 90 minutes getting fuzzyocr to work in SpamAssassin to filter out image spam.  now finally it works!
<metguru> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38979/
<blujay> blazemonger: you shouldn't trust any system built by someone who says something like that :)
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  there's a very nice tutorial for gnucash nowadays that almost got me using it :]   i'm still a bit of a dunce financially is my problem
<blazemonger> did it crash on you blujay
<Red_Death> blazemonger: what blujay said is very true
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  gnucash it real accounting,  for home users  kmymoney or grisbi is  friendlier
<blazemonger> but now he's praising linux though
<Red_Death> yea, wouldn't trust that guy
<blujay> blazemonger: uh...no...it's a system of Perl modules...not binary stuff...not 3D stuff...not driver stuff...not kernel stuff...so no...not everything crashes, ok!?  :)
<genben> Red_Death: have you run alsmixer? volume unmuted? headphones in? what does lsmod indicate?
<blazemonger> this ACPI stuff is wwierd i cant disable acpi on this motherboard
<craigbass1976> wastrel, I'm looking to help businesses switch to OpenSource, and I heard that gnucash probably wouldn't satisfy their needs.  That is also mostly why I didn't bother with it.
<blujay> blazemonger: whoa!  why did you suddenly bring up ACPI??
<genben> alsamixer*
<Munchkinguy> arpegius: Just a second
<craigbass1976> driv[binge] , for my business, I set up a mysql database and wrote shell scripts to enter info.  I could give you a hand with something simple like that if you want.
<adaptr> metguru: same as mine... then the original permissions for /media/hda1 were too restrictive
<Jesse> does any1 know a way of accesing your windows files linux????
<Red_Death> genben: it shows up in lsmod, alsamixer shows everything at full volume, headphones are nonexistient, everything is plugged in.
<wastrel> i don't know from business accounting
<blujay> !tell jesse ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell jesse ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blujay> doh
<blazemonger> blujayi how do i disable acpi on a motherboard that wont let me do it in the bios?
<blujay> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<genben> i didn't expect you to be so literal but ok
<adaptr> metguru: unmount the partition: umount /media/hda1
<metguru> adaptr: ok
<blazemonger> i think it's this acpi crap
<blazemonger> acpi=pointless
<DaGimp> lol blaze
<DaGimp> I've felt that
<adaptr> metguru: now set permissions: chmod 777 /media/hda1
<Red_Death> genben: what?
<blujay> blazemonger: well, you might try adding something to the kernel boot line...I recommend searching the Ubuntu wiki for info
<craigbass1976> Jesse, probably not if the windows files are on an ntfs filesystem.  When I used to dual boot, I had a fat32 partition where I kept data that I wanted to access in both OSes during the transistion phase.
<driv[binge] > craigbass1976, I'm a teenager that wants to budget his wild expenses. That might be a bit overkill, but thanks for the offer. :)
<blazemonger> i had a p3 before and shit NEVER crashed cuz i had no acpi crap
<Red_Death> genben: oh, i really don't know where to look it shows up fine everywhere.
<blujay> Jesse: look up fuse and ntfs, ntfs3g, etc
<genben> Red_Death: hangon
<Red_Death> genben: alright
<craigbass1976> driv[binge] , actually, mine is a lot simpler than gnucash.  I was worried you'd need something more intense.  Do you know mysql at all?
<HighLife> hey can anyone help me out with grub?
<blujay> HighLife: what's the problem?  just ask
<metguru> adaptr: now do I mount it again?
<driv[binge] > No sir, which is why I chicken out. My deepest experiences with any form of programming are kiddie scripts for mIRC.
<adaptr> metguru: yes, mount /media/hda1
<adaptr> metguru: that should do it
<HighLife> I reformated the other day and it seems as though ubuntu did not install grub
<genben> Red_Death: have you looked through /var/log/dmesg ?
<HighLife> It boots straight to windows
<blujay> HighLife: please describe the symptoms :)
<genben> to make sure that the sound card was loaded?
<blujay> HighLife: ah
<metguru> adaptr: nope
<fnord_> i need some help with openchrome,every time i edit my xorg.conf it breaks its im just replaceing vesa with via under the device setting,which ive installed the drivers for
<adaptr> HighLife: it did install grub, just not on the drive that the bios boots from :)
<blujay> HighLife: did you install ubuntu?
<adaptr> metguru: nope what ?
<Jesse> blujay: yeah i just did,  and i dont understand what it wants me to do. and by the way im not very computer literate
<HighLife> yes
<blujay> Jesse: well, sorry...there's only so much we can do from this end...I recommend you read the howtos on the wiki and take your time and work your way through it
<Some_Person> i installed ubuntu 6.06, and i need to configure my adsl, my isp is AT&T (formerly SBC) Yahoo
<praka123> hello i removed "dpkg" package itself from my edgy(sorry!).. how to reinstall
<metguru> adaptr: it didn't work.. should i try enabling the root acount and logging into that, then changing the permissions using the properties?
<blujay> HighLife: adaptr is probably right
<Some_Person> AT&T Yahoo has no instructions
<adaptr> metguru: wait.. are you telling me you tried to change the permissions without using sudo ?
<blujay> HighLife: try this...boot into a shell from the ubuntu cd, then run grub-install
<metguru> adaptr: i used sudo
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, is it just a cat5 cable coming in?  I'm not familiar with adsl
<kitche> Some_Person: what kind of modem do you have an ethernet one?
<Jesse> blujay: thanks ill work on that
<HighLife> alright im on the live cd right now
<adaptr> metguru: so, when unmounted, does it show up as rwxrwxrwx ?
<metguru> adaptr: the command line says root@lukas: ~
<Some_Person> its ethernet
<Red_Death> genben: I'm not seing anything in there related to sound, I however did notice that hyperthreading is disabled although this is a P4 3.6, but that's for another time
<blujay> HighLife: ok, bring up a shell and run "sudo grub-install /dev/hdwhatever"
<Some_Person> its an adsl modem on my ethernet
<blujay> HighLife: probably hda
<adaptr> metguru: then you are logged in as root
<kitche> !pppoe|Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<genben> Red_Death: yes, hyperthreading later ... type this => cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ... this will see if you have permission to mess with the sound card and just maybe if it is actually working, you will hear a horrible noise come out of your speakers
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, awesome.  What did you have to configure in windows to make it work?
<Some_Person> i used the cd they have
<Some_Person> but its not for linux
<adaptr> blujay: that's exactly what won't work now, either - he has to guesstimate what grub will call the drive the bios actually boots from
<genben> Red_Death: ctrl-C to stop bad noise
<adaptr> blujay: and do it from within grub itself
<donohue> in the middle of a dist-upgrade, something died
<Red_Death> genben: :) I know, it's fun noob-mess-with-trick
<genben> k
<craigbass1976> Some_Person, you plugged the cable into the linux box and nothing happened?
<metguru> adaptr: no... it comes up as drwxr-xr-x
<Red_Death> genben: it's going but I'm not hearing anything
<Some_Person> the linux box is the same machine
<HighLife> haha what exactly do you mean by bring up a shell :P
<blujay> adaptr: um...look at "man grub-install"  why won't that work?
<adaptr> metguru: then the permission change failed, is this when mounted or when unmounted ?
<HighLife> im in the console
<arrenlex> donohue: Can you please give us a problem, error message, and question? It is more helpful than a vague factual statement.
<Some_Person> and, no, i cant access the internet
<genben> basic hardeware faultfinding ... is all plugged into correct locations etc?
<donohue> sure
<donohue> i'm upgrading a 5.10 to 6.06
<Red_Death> genben: yes, was just rechecking all the cords and such, everything is plugged in and volume is up
<metguru> adaptr: im still mounted
<adaptr> blujay: because... the whole issue is that grub does not see the same drive 0 as the bios does at boot-time
<adaptr> metguru: unmount
<donohue> the upgrade-manager thing didn't give the option to upgrade
<metguru> adaptr: ok
<Red_Death> genben: I installed beryl last night, the sound stopped working around then...any ideas?
<donohue> so I did it by find and replace in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> donohue: it does if you do sudo update-manager -c
<blujay> adaptr: hm...maybe so...
<blazemonger> blujay now i disab;led acpi and billard-gl either just locks up and sends me back to gdm login
<adaptr> blujay: so grub installs to its currently-guessed drive 0, which is not the boot drive to the bios
<Rux> i installed xubuntu ltsp but i have no idea how to connect to it.  any suggestions?  clients?
<regal> im installing ubuntu in parallels
<blujay> HighLife: how many hard drives do you have?
<genben> Red_Death: k, have you ran alsamixer and unmuted the master channel and made sure that PCM is selected
<HighLife> 2
<blazemonger> but it didnt freeze my machine though
<blazemonger> i had to move my mouse
<genben> ah, who the hell is beryl?
<adaptr> blujay: one will get you ten he has SATA :)
<HighLife> 2 sata drives
<blujay> HighLife: which one did you install ubuntu on?
<metguru> adaptr: drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2006-12-25 06:44 .
<HighLife> sdb
<adaptr> genben: beryl is god
<metguru> adaptr: thats after I unmounted
<blazemonger> thats what happens when i try to fullscren it blujay
<blujay> adaptr: I'm still on 5-year-old hardware, no SATA experience here :)
<Munchkinguy> genben: a wonderful person
<donohue> i followed the alternative in the wiki, with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blujay> blazemonger: ok, check the logs for errors
<donohue> but that terminal window... disappeared
<arrenlex> !enter | donohue
<ubotu> donohue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genben> a WM, i know
<HighLife> the same one windows is on
<adaptr> metguru: weird... lemme think on that
<donohue> sorry.
<blazemonger> wheres the syslog stuff again
<genben> i don't know why a WM install would kill sound
<kitche> donohue: well that's not really the way that your suppose to dis-upgrade anyways
<Red_Death> genben: yes, it recognises the onboard and everything is unmuted. it's a HDA Intel C-Media CMI9880 if that helps
<Munchkinguy> genben: See http://www.googlism.com/index.htm?ism=beryl&type=1
<blujay> HighLife: is that the master or slave drive?
<HighLife> master
<HighLife> im pretty sure
<kitche> genben: since it probably uses a sound daemon
<Red_Death> genben: I had to do some minor xorg.conf edits, but sound worked after that part
<Red_Death> kitche: nope, no sound
<driv[binge] > Oh. gnucash is pretty.
<Red_Death> lol
<HighLife> u know there both sata
<blujay> adaptr: haha you were right
<kitche> Red_Death: doesn't mean that sound_daemon isn't holding it and not outputing sound
<HighLife> so there shouldnt be a master and i slave
<genben> i am not familiar with beryl
<arrenlex> donohue: Let's try again. What seems to be the problem?
<Red_Death> genben: 3d windowmanager, uses nvida drivers with XGL to make pretty windows and such.
<Neilp> Hi, can someone help me setup my wireless connection?
<blujay> HighLife: I know nothing about SATA.  so try the following, and if they don't work, I can't help you...look on the Wiki I guess: $grub install /dev/hda or $grub install /dev/hdb
<Red_Death> genben: lemme check xorg.conf for something odd,
<genben> please do
<donohue> ok: I tried following the instructions in the wiki here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades, but the terminal window disappeared
<Red_Death> kitche: where would I go to make it not hold the sound up if it were?
<blazemonger> blujaydo you think the fact that i have this PNPBIOS may have a effect
<blazemonger> although i have pnp disabled
<blujay> blazemonger: why do you have PNP disabled?  and what kind of CPU do you have?
<blazemonger> blujay i have a p4
<IdleOne> how can I see what video card i have?
<adaptr> metguru: I just remembered... havent; had to mess with that for a long time :(
<blazemonger> blujay is pn p supposed to be enabled? i can reboot and enable it again in the bios
<arrenlex> IdleOne: lspci | grep Display
<blujay> blazemonger: I dunno, try it if you want
<adaptr> metguru: you have to change its permissions when it IS mounted, as the permissions are set on the partition's root directory, not on the directory it is mounted on
<Neilp> Hi, can someone help me setup my wireless connection?
<blazemonger> what else would you reccomend? I think im on a closer path getting this billard-gl game working
<Red_Death> kitche: I'm not even seeing a sound section in xorg, should there be?
<IdleOne> arrenlex, that didnt return anything
<donohue> Currently I suspect the upgrade process is crashed and I want to recover properly
<metguru> adaptr: ok
<adaptr> metguru: when mounted, run: chmod 777 /media/hda1
<blujay> blazemonger: like I said, look in the logs for errors...I already said that but you seem to ignore half of what I suggest :)
<blazemonger> blujay it now just locks up and sends me back to the login screen
<arrenlex> IdleOne: Run lspci and pastebin the output.
<kitche> Red_Death: no xorg.conf doesn't have a sound section
<Munchkinguy> arpegius: Sorry I took so long; I remembered a trick from Fedora Core, but didn't know if it worked in Ubuntu, so I tested it.
<blujay> blazemonger: something's probably segfaulting
<adaptr> metguru: if there is ANYthing already in there, run chmod -R 777
<blazemonger> blujay how can i tell if it's from billard-gl
<Red_Death> kitche: ok didn't think so, where would I go to restart sound daemon (or which command?)
<Red_Death> blazemonger: what isn't working for you?
<Munchkinguy> arpegius: log out of Ubuntu, then press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<blujay> blazemonger: for the last time...look in the logs
<kitche> Red_Death: don't know are you using beryl with gnome?
<Red_Death> kitche: indeed
<blazemonger> Red_Death a game called billard-gl that i got from the repositories
<kitche> Red_Death: ok then it's probably ESD or flash if you played something recently with it
<Red_Death> blazemonger: do sudo apt-get billard-gl
<trev_> can anyone tell me how to run a loki installer file (.run)?
<Red_Death> kitche: oh flash might be it
<adaptr> blazemonger: ~/.xsession-errors has all the info the system has about X errors
<Red_Death> kitche: i did an apt-get on the notfree flash one, how would i remove it
<blujay> trev_: chmod it +x and then ./whatever.run
<Munchkinguy> OK... I helped someone. Can someone please help me?
<blazemonger> could no errors in that file
<adaptr> blazemonger: ANY application that causes X errors writes there
<blujay> trev_: you might need to run it as root if you want it in /usr/local/games
<blazemonger> Red_Death i did
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Red_Death> blazemonger: still no luck?
<blujay> blazemonger: are you using two computers?
<blazemonger> nope no luck at all man im not having any luck
<blazemonger> not two computers
<blazemonger> just one
<blujay> blazemonger: ok, here's a problem...
<blujay> blazemonger: most likely, when it crashes and restarts gdm, it clears out the ~/.xsession-errors file
<Arigato> how do I paginate stuff in the console?
<roler> Anyone know of a GTK2/metacity Theme that has a texturized vista type panel bar but that has a nice color theme ?
<adaptr> blazemonger: this billard-gl game, is that the command ?
<donohue> arrenlex: any suggestions for recovering this dist-upgrade gone wrong? thanks for your patience...
<adaptr> Arigato: with less, less is more
<Red_Death> kitche: I'm removing the flash-nonfree, one second
<Munchkinguy> Who should I talk to for reviewing a proposed spec in Launchpad?
<metguru> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38982/ this is what it shows me now
<blazemonger> yah adaptr
<blujay> Munchkinguy: have you searched the wiki for information?
<blazemonger> it's in the games menu too
<adaptr> blazemonger: then start it from a console with strace, that should tell you all there is to know
<Red_Death> kitche: I uninstalled it, but still no sound, I'm positive it's that though
<arrenlex> donohue: I don't know why your terminal window disappeared or how to make sure it doesn't happen again, if that's what you're asking. If you're having problems installing packages using apt or dpkg, I could help you there; but I've never upgraded like that. Sorry. = /
<blujay> adaptr: brilliant
<adaptr> blazemonger: it is an X game, so the output from strace will be clean
<metguru> adaptr: the file was able to be copied into it
<blazemonger>  gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<kitche> Red_Death: yea there is a fix but I can't remember it right now :( if you played flash then stopped playing it and lost your sound
<adaptr> metguru: yes, this was the whole of the problem, but I have no idea how Ubuntu would mess this up - did you add the mount yourself ?
<Red_Death> kitche: i've restared ubuntu, it's still not working after that, but yea that was definately it
<blujay> blazemonger: ooh, ooh...look in the X log file
<blazemonger> how do i use strace
<Z_Morek> anyone know why ubuntu gdm login screen plays sounds but lspci isn't showing my sound card and mplayer/mythfrontend won't play audio
<blazemonger> adaptr how do i get it to work?
<metguru> adaptr: no, i just installed ubuntu a few days ago and didn't do anything
<adaptr> blazemonger: the billard crap segfaulted a window routine.. bad coding, or just the wrong version
<metguru> adaptr: i was wondering why i didn't have permission myself
<blazemonger> adaptr it segfaulted a window routine ?
<blujay> Z_Morek: how many sound cards?
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: run mplayer from the command line on a music file and pastebin everything it says, please.
<blazemonger> bad coding or wrong version? in ubuntu? how do they get the wrong version in ubuntu?
<adaptr> metguru: the reason is probably, that you did not assign it a mount point during installation - it sort of left it alone, to root, until you were ready :)
<Z_Morek> one sound card
<driv[binge] > Hm. gnucash help refuses to open. Thoughts?
<blujay> blazemonger: it looks like this is boiling down to what I said earlier...file a bug report!
<Z_Morek> the issue is in video I got from a tunercard
<blazemonger> is there a better way i can run this game in linux like i have before
<arrenlex> driv[binge] : Run it from the command line.
<Red_Death> driv[binge] : go into terminal and type gnucash, tell me what happens
<Munchkinguy> blujay: No success.
<blazemonger> blujay..the time ive filed a bug report there was never a fix
<metguru> adaptr: it still says, when i open the properties (on the desktop icon), and click view permissions, that only root has write access, why is that?
<blujay> Munchkinguy: well, I guess you could look at existing specs, and e-mail whoever approved or reviewed it
<blazemonger> maybe cuz it didnt affect the system
<adaptr> blazemonger: the game is calling a gdm routine in an incorrect way - that's what the error says, and it could be due to a different version being required by the game
<driv[binge] > Red_Death, it opens again
<blujay> blazemonger: you told me earlier that you didn't actually file a bug report
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: So all other audio is played fine?
<Red_Death> driv[binge] : what opens again?
<blazemonger> adaptr why is the game in there then?
<driv[binge] > Red_Death, gnucash
<blujay> adaptr: gdm is the desktop manager...shouldn't have anything to do with the game
<blazemonger> i get stuff like that all the time
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: the only other audio I've heard is the sounds that play at the gdm login screen
<blujay> blazemonger: go to launchpad.net and FILE A BUG REPORT, please
<Red_Death> driv[binge] : so it works when you use it with terminal, but not from the menu?
<adaptr> metguru: it does not say that only root has write permissions, it says that root is the *owner* - that is not  a problem
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: i tried to cat random to dsp and nothing happened
<Red_Death> blujay: Sucks when people like that come in here
<blazemonger> would it make a difference blujay?
<Red_Death> Z_Morek: have you used flash recently?
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: Run "mplayer" on some sound file and pastebin the output please.
<ash> Would anyone know how to send keyboard commands to X or whatever.
<blujay> Red_Death: yeah...thanks for noticing :)
<driv[binge] > Red_Death, gnucash opens, but the tutorial/help don't
<Z_Morek> Red_Death: no
<Red_Death> driv[binge] : oh, no clue
<blazemonger> even gnome-art crashes sometimes
<adaptr> blazemonger: you're asking for miracles, please file a bug report if you wish for answers
<Red_Death> blujay: no problem man
<Trixsey> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory). - What to do!?
<blujay> blazemonger: sorry, but I'm through with this problem...my last words are, file a bug report.  there's nothing more we can do.
<ash> I want to use the switch virutal desktop hotkey to spin the XGL cube every 10 seconds.
<ash> any ideas?
<adaptr> blujay: indeed, it does not.. but the game obviously messes with gdm.. for whatever reason
<alekzandr> i would like to use my blackberry 7130e with ubuntu, but google shows me nothing about this working together, does anyone have any ideas about getting the two to work together?
<Red_Death> ash: hire a mexican person to press cntrl+alt+right/left/up/down every 10 seconds :P
<ash> !!
<metguru> adaptr: but when i look down at 'Others:' it says Folder access: "access files"
<Red_Death> ash: xD
<adaptr> blujay: he's beyond help for the time being.. expects windoze-like "solutions" to all of his problems
<blujay> adaptr: well, maybe...I'm thinking that gdm is just reacting to something further down the line, though, but I don't know...I'm no expert in this, certainly :)  hehe yeah
<blazemonger> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-223972.html
<adaptr> metguru: yes, and this is what grants *you* access.. you and everybody else (which is what Others means)
<arrenlex> adaptr: If the game crashes X, gdm will restart the session.
<Red_Death> blujay: are you familiar with the flash error when you start playing flash, then stop it, then sound doesn't work?
<blazemonger> one person says it's a free-glut problem
<blazemonger> freeglut is buggy
<Red_Death> blazemonger: so go talk to that person
<blujay> Red_Death: no...in firefox?
<Red_Death> blujay: yes
<adaptr> arrenlex: okay, so it is merely a response.. but still, bad behaviour
<Dicander> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 on a mac G4. Is there a fast way to switch between Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu without reinstalling everything?
<blujay> Red_Death: have you set up the firefox dsp wrapper?
<arrenlex> adaptr: What is?
<Red_Death> blujay: fraid not
<Red_Death> blujay: is it just an apt get?
<blujay> Dicander: use the session menu in your login screen
<blujay> Red_Death: /etc/firefox/firefoxrc try setting it to "auto"
<adaptr> arrenlex: the gdm error from strace is merely a belated response that it is restarting X *because* of an error earlier on
<kitche> Dicander: they are all teh same but the desktop environments
<craigbass1976> Dicander, if they're all installed, cant you just log out of the GUI, pick a different desktop, and log back in?
<metguru> adaptr: ok, thanks a lot for your help
<adaptr> arrenlex: the crash itself is not reported by X - as it cannot, since it crashed
<blazemonger> why all these unstable software in ubuntu?
<adaptr> arrenlex: should be in xorg.log, though
<Red_Death> blazemonger: why all these 'tards in #ubuntu?
<Red_Death> blujay: did that, now what?
<blujay> blazemonger: because people like you refuse to help by filing bug reports?
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/293087
<blujay> Red_Death: restart firefox and see if the problem is still there...I kind of doubt this will fix it though
<adaptr> blazemonger: there is very little unstable software in the official ubuntu repositories - if you find much to complain about, please confine yourself to using only main
<Red_Death> blujay: i don't even have firefox running right now
<blujay> Red_Death: ok, well, run it and see if flash has the problem
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: it plays as root
<squeakypant1> hey
<Z_Morek> when I sudo
<adaptr> blazemonger: undoubtedly some homey told you to enable the uni.multi repos, and you followed suit like a good monkey.. and now you want your money back :)
<blazemonger> do ineed ro reinstall ubuntu
<Z_Morek> it's a permissions issue....
<adaptr> blazemonger: rarely if ever, so no
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: download and run this as root: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: Then try it.
<squeakypant1> when I boot into gnome, only the desktop appears
<arpegius> i know it is OT but anyone know if you can get to the os x menu bar w/ the keyboard?
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: I played it when I ran it "sudo mplayer ..."
<blujay> ah... /ignore is nice...
<Z_Morek> successfully
<adaptr> blazemonger: if you mean: will it "solve" your problem, who knows...
<Red_Death> blazemonger: this isn't windows, reinstalling doesnt fix thigns
<squeakypant1> anyone have any idea why? i was messing with beryl when it happened (a week ago)
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: (this is the alsa configurator script from the debian version of the alsa-utils package that I keep around for when things break :))
<adaptr> Red_Death: not erm.. strictly true, not all of the time
<Red_Death> blujay: i did the same :D, and i have no sound at all
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: should I just change some permissions or groups or something?
<blujay> Red_Death: in anything or just firefox?
<blazemonger> theres like other progz that won't run either redguy
<blazemonger> Red_Death
<blazemonger> i mean
<Red_Death> adaptr: windows reinstalling is like step two on the ladder of fixes, reinstalling ubuntu is much further down the line, unless it's a segfault
<Red_Death> blujay: no sound at all xD
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: All that says to me is that it's a configuration program, not a hardware program. That script will redetect your soundcard and reload your modules. Try it first.
<squeakypants> lost a pant for a second
<blujay> Red_Death: what kind of sound card?
<craigbass1976> squeakypants, hehe
<adaptr> Red_Death: after a gratuitous rm -rf /usr, reinstalling is about the only sensible option left.... and of course you're right
<Red_Death> blujay: C-azalia 9880 or something, I said it earlier, /lastlog Red_Death and scroll up alittle
<blazemonger> what kind of hardware does linux like?
<joeljkp> anyone have a tip on a good console cd ripper?
<blujay> Red_Death: hey, don't treat me like a newb :P hehe j/k
<squeakypants> craigbass: you laughed at my joke, now you must help me :-P
<Red_Death> adaptr: same to be said with most anything, I'm talking problems not user fuckups
<Red_Death> blujay: :P
<blujay> Red_Death: I assume you're using alsa?
<Red_Death> blujay: you assumed correctly
<blazemonger> Red_Death would you reccomend making a new kernel?
<blujay> Red_Death: how old is that sound chipset?
<adaptr> Red_Death: okay, well, I have run across some beautiful debian and redhat dependency hells in my time... major reasons why I don't go there no mo'
<Red_Death> blujay: 2003 or so, it's worked before
<blujay> Red_Death: ooh, idea... $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<Red_Death> ok
<adaptr> Red_Death: server-wise it's 606LTS for me :)
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: it gives me a syntax error...
<blazemonger> dependencies also get me in ubuntu
<blazemonger> dependency hell
<squeakypants> is there a way for me to easily reinstall all of gnome?
<adaptr> blazemonger: do tell
<cappicard> finaly got to my cmos battery
<Red_Death> adaptr: :), yea I just did a quick reinstall after trying gentoo/sabayon, far too many errors, trading one working thing for another and such
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: Try "bash alsaconf".
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: sudo bash alsaconf, I guess.
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I uninstall madwifi? When i type whereis madwifi, it gets me madwifi:.
<Z_Morek> I tried to run it with regular shell... :-(
<Red_Death> blujay: telling me command not found...
<blujay> Red_Death: which command?  sudo or /etc/init.d/alsa ?
<squeakypants> please, anyone?
<arrenlex> Z_Morek: Still no luck?
<Red_Death> blujay: obviously the second half
<craigbass1976> squeakypants, I can't.  I know nothing of beryl, other than it looks wicked cool.  I have a toddler and a newborn and can't mess with it
<adaptr> Red_Death: agreed - I 've run a gentoo server for about 2 years now, and it's neared the end of its useful lifetime for me.. I simply have not the time to fiddle with my server *that damn much*, although it sure was fun for a while, and boy do you learn a lot about Linux :)
<danielmarsom> help!!!
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: I'm navigating it...
<blujay> Red_Death: well...that's what it's called on Debian...oh...wait...upstart...
<Red_Death> adaptr: yea :P
<squeakypants> craigbass: ha, congrats
<adaptr> !ask|danielmarsom:
<ubotu> danielmarsom:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I uninstall madwifi? When I type "whereis madwifi," I get "madwifi:."
<blujay> Red_Death: how do you restart things with upstart?
<blazemonger> anyone else want to try running billard-gl?
<blazemonger> and see what happens
<danielmarsom> adar, patience
<Red_Death> blujay: dude I don't know, /etc/init.d/ works here too
<danielmarsom> adaptr, patience
<adaptr> blazemonger: I'm going to try it if you run dapper
<Red_Death> blujay: i've restarted things like that before, but I think we're using the wrong word
<blujay> Red_Death: well, I think you need to restart alsa...maybe, anyway...I guess rebooting would do it
<adaptr> danielmarsom: another line for naught :)
<Red_Death> blujay: tried that a few times, no luck :(
<squeakypants> anyone, anyone?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: You are trying to restart alsa?
<adaptr> blazemonger: dapper or edgy ?
<danielmarsom> im trying to install kde, or more specifically the kubuntu flavour, offline iwht the cd.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anyone get my question?
<blujay> Red_Death: since we changed the dsp wrapper?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: yes, what's the command
<arrenlex> Red_Death: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<Red_Death> AHA
<danielmarsom> *with the cd.
<Riyonuk> Im reading now that Ubuntu includes Dejavu fonts? How do I access those?
<blazemonger> adaptr im using edgy right now..it worked perfect on dapper
<craigbass1976> blazemonger, If you're talking about the pool game in one of the repos, then I have run it.  It was wicked slow on the box I played it with, but worked.  As I turned off features, it became playable.
<blazemonger> on my system
<blujay> arrenlex: on Debian it's just alsa, not alsa-utils
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody get my question?
<danielmarsom> i use apt-cdrom to add it to the sources.list
<blazemonger> craigbass1976 it didnt freeze or crash your system!?!?!
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody?
<adaptr> blazemonger: then odds are it will work fine on my dapper as well.. so no use in even trying
<craigbass1976> blazemonger, it was on dapper
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: it's a permissions issue...
<Red_Death> blujay: still no luck after that
<danielmarsom> and apt-get update
<adaptr> blazemonger: is it a good game ? I do like pool
<blazemonger> craigbass1976 try it in edgy
<arrenlex> blujay: I see. Thank you, I will make a mental note. *runs debian*
<blazemonger> it z not bad adaptr
<blujay> Red_Death: did it reload alsa?  did you see it killing process?
<craigbass1976> blazemonger, no.  2.something ghz intel with 512 ram
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: I ran it configured it etc... and it still won't run as user
<danielmarsom> but it cant find any kubuntu packages
<Red_Death> hexy@Fail:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ ok ]   * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ ok ] 
<craigbass1976> blazemonger, onboard video
<adaptr> blazemonger: well, something good came out of it then: I got a new game :)
<blujay> danielmarsom: $ apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Death> then it restarted
<Z_Morek> arrenlex: but it runs as root
<Red_Death> as well
<blazemonger> i have 1.something ghz intel 768 ram and billard-gl ran perfect in dapper
<blazemonger> also have a rage 128 card
<blazemonger> craigbass1976 see if it crashes in edgy
<blujay> Red_Death: so you can't play any sound with ANYTHING?
<Red_Death> blujay: nope, not at all
<danielmarsom> blujay, W: Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop
<craigbass1976> blazemonger, I'm not installing edgy.
<Red_Death> arrenlex: are you familiar with that flash error where it mucks up the sound?
<blujay> danielmarsom: $ less /etc/apt/sources.list  (see if any cdrom lines are there)
<blazemonger> craigbass1976 : I can't say I blame you
<blazemonger> craigbass1976 edgy has bugs gallore
<blujay> Red_Death: weird...I suggest you *shudder* reboot :)
<Riyonuk> Im reading now that Ubuntu includes Dejavu fonts? How do I access those?
<blazemonger> everything crashes in edgy
<blujay> Red_Death: or at least restart X
<arrenlex> Red_Death: No. Is this Flash 7 or 9? What would happen if you ran http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help me with uninstalling madwifi?
<blazemonger> maybe the next version of ubuntu will be more stable
<Red_Death> arrenlex: 9
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: how did you install it?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: I havem
<danielmarsom> blujay, deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<arrenlex> n't heard of it
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay: I installed it from source, I think.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: What symptoms? Other than no sound?
<blujay> danielmarsom: is there some reason you're not using Edgy?
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: did you use checkinstall or "make install"?
<Red_Death> alekzandr: no sound is it :P, lemme run this alsaconf really quick
<danielmarsom> yes, slow connection and waiting for it to arrive
<joeljkp> anyone have a tip on a good console cd ripper?
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay I think "make install."
<regal> hey guys im running ubuntu on parallels and i cant seem to use my wireless is there anyway i can use windows internet or get the driver installed?
<danielmarsom> and small data cap
<blujay> danielmarsom: try $ apt-get update && apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<Red_Death> arrenlex: how would I run that?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: It's a script. Download it and run it with sudo.
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: try "make uninstall" from the same directory...if that doesn't work, try building a deb package with checkinstall, then uninstalling that package...if that doesn't work, you will have to manually remove the files
<arrenlex> Red_Death: sudo bash alsaconf is the easiest way.
<Red_Death> ok, thats what I needed :P
<blazemonger> edgy is the most buggy linux
<craigbass1976> blazemonger, xchat seems to be working ok for you...
<blujay> arrenlex: Debian has alsaconf built-in...does Ubuntu not?
<arrenlex> blazemonger: Is there a particular reason for the FUD, or...?
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay How do I find madwifi?
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: sorry, you know more about madwifi than I do
<arrenlex> blujay: No. I took this script from the debian alsa-utils package. Ubuntu's doesn't have it.
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay When I type whereis madwifi, it gets me "madwifi:."
<blujay> arrenlex: cool :)
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: try "which madwifi"
<arrenlex> blujay: I assume there is something equivalent somewhere. But I've always found this script exceedingly easy and convenient, so I give it to people.
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: but keep in mind there's more to a package than /usr/bin/whatever
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: Hence the name "edgy". If you want something stable and reliable, use Dapper.
<blujay> arrenlex: yep :)
<Red_Death> arrenlex: ok, did it, worked fine, but now cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp doesn't work, says permission denied
<blujay> Red_Death: are you a member of the audio group?
<Red_Death> blujay: yes
<blazemonger> im gonna try debian
<blazemonger> debian testing
<blujay> Red_Death: ls -l /dev/dsp check the permissions
<blazemonger> di liike more up to date packages :)
<adaptr> blazemonger: good luck, you have just seen the "Debian that works", now you're going to try plain Debian ?
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: What were your major problems with Ubuntu?
<adaptr> blazemonger: Debian stable is even less up-to-date than Ubuntu
<Red_Death> blujay: ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<blazemonger> adaptr yah im gonna try it
<petriborg> can anyone tell me what version of the nvidia glx drivers are being used right now in edgy?
<danielmarsom> blujay: W: Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop
<blazemonger> what about debian testing?
<blazemonger> is that any good
<arrenlex> Red_Death: apt-get install alsa-oss
<Red_Death> petriborg: most recent I belive, just installed it earlier
<adaptr> blazemonger: well, couldn't hurt I guess
<blujay> danielmarsom: did it update the package lists from the cdrom?
<blazemonger> if ubuntu is debian that works...that's bad
<blujay> Red_Death: try /dev/dsp0
<danielmarsom> bljay, doesnt look like it
<Red_Death> blujay: nope, no dsps where shoiwing up
<fushidamn> the irregularity of debian putting out updates was half the reason ubuntu came into existance to the best of my knowledge
<adaptr> blazemonger: if you approach Debian testing with the attitude presented here, it will.... not be a very satisfactory experience
<danielmarsom> bljuay, doesnt look like it
<Red_Death> arrenlex: just installed that, now what?
<danielmarsom> blujuay, doesnt look like it
<danielmarsom> grrr
<blujay> Red_Death: do like arrenlex said and install alsa-oss
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with the 6.10 network issues on iMac G5?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Does it exist now?
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: Perhaps I can suggest an alternate distro. What were your issues with Ubuntu?
<blazemonger> adaptr it wont?
<Red_Death> blazemonger: I have you on ignore because you're so ignorant, I suggest going back to windows if you're not willing to do what the smart people say
<robert_> can I selectively upgrade packages and their deps?
<adaptr> blazemonger: more to the point, it will be a very short one
* arrenlex is a smart people :)
<blazemonger> Munchkinguy:programs that would either freeze my system or restart my box back to gdm login
<adaptr> blazemonger: what Red said, a few more negativisms and you're out
<blujay> danielmarsom: is the cdrom in?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: nope, still nonexistent
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay: Sweet, I got it working! Thanks.
<danielmarsom> blujay, yes and mounted :)
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: cool, how?
<petriborg> red_death: i don't suppose you can actually check? this is somewhat important to me because i'm trying to get WoW working in Wine and am pretty closs but i suspect that my nvidia drivers being the 8776 version is causing it to crash on entering the world
<blujay> danielmarsom: what happens when you run apt-cdrom?
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay: I found an faq that I used to install madwifi with, and when I did, I tracked it to the right directory.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: sudo mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3
<blujay> Spaghetti_Knife: cool
<Spaghetti_Knife> blujay: Then I just make uninstalled.
<blujay> danielmarsom: oh...uh...duh...
<blujay> danielmarsom: are you using an UBUNTU CD or a KUBUNTU cd?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: then try it?
<danielmarsom> blujay, kubuntu
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Does it exist yet?
<blujay> danielmarsom: ok...what happens when you run apt-cdrom?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: nope
<danielmarsom> blujay, apt-cdrom add?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: ...I don't think that's possible.
<blujay> danielmarsom: yeah
<arrenlex> Red_Death: What's the output of "file /dev/dsp" ?
<trev_> can anyone tell me how you control what appears on gnomes menus?
* Red_Death -- Going impossibly where no man has gone before
<Red_Death> /dev/dsp: character special (14/3)
<Red_Death> wtf
<blazemonger> Munchkinguy any reccomendations? Mandriva? Fedora?
<danielmarsom> blujay, no errors,
<blujay> trev_: maybe smeg...I dunno
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Then it, uh, exists. xD
<feross> hello. bash question.. I need to 'ffmpeg -i capture[001-020] .dv -target ntsc-svcd svcdout/capture[001-0020] .mpg' .... is the  [001-020]  part correct?
<blujay> !smeg
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME; older versions were called smeg. You can get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<johan_> how do i get latest flash for internet vids
<blujay> danielmarsom: does it spin up the cdrom drive?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: it's just showing up now... wtf
<danielmarsom> blujay, yeah
<johan_> i get ask for updates
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: The problem seems to be that you want stable and cutting edge at the same time.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Well, glad it fixed itself.
<blujay> johan_: you need the flash9 beta package...not in ubuntu's main repos
<Red_Death> arrenlex: anyways, why doesn't urandom work on dsp yet?
<blujay> danielmarsom: apt-cache search kubuntu
<Red_Death> or any sound for that matter
<johan_> do i get flash 9 from adobe
<Naik0> Is it possible to get photoshop in linux? :o
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Define "doesn't work"
<blazemonger> Munchkinguy slackware needs some updated compilers
<blujay> johan_: I recommend you look on the ubuntu wiki for flash info
<danielmarsom> blujay, no output
<arrenlex> Naik0: Yes, with wine.
<blazemonger> thatz the only thing it needs..there hasnt been a new release in forever
* zcat[1]  wonders what's wrong with 'fairly stable and not more than 6mo old' 
<Red_Death> arrenlex: there's no sound, it shows up in alsamixer, is unmuted, everything is plugged in, no headphones...
<trev_> does anyone know were alecart menu manager went from version 6.06?
<robert_> can I selectively upgrade packages and their deps?
<johan_> thanks
<petriborg> can someone please tell me where the edgy repository lives?
<Naik0> ah oki
<blujay> danielmarsom: and you ran $ apt-get update ?
<fushidamn> Red_Death: clearly the ignore it and it will fix itself solution has worked again...haah
<fushidamn> haha I mean
<petriborg> er nm i found it :)
<danielmarsom> yeah
<blazemonger> isnt it always good to have the latest packages no matter what distro you run?
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: If you don't mind KDE, you can use the "Other Debian that works (besides Ubuntu)"
<Red_Death> fushidamn: :P when has it worked before?
<Red_Death> fushidamn: oh, on that blazemonger guy?
<Red_Death> :P
<zcat[1] > considering 80% of computer users suffer with 'barely stable and about 5 years old'
<blujay> Red_Death: what did you do before it stopped working?
<adaptr> trev_: here ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/alacarte
<trev_> thx
<danielmarsom> blujay, yeah
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Could I ask you to install "mplayer-nogui" temporarily? It makes things really easy to troubleshoot...
<blazemonger> what's the other debian that works?
<arrenlex> blujay: He says flash broke it.
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: Freespire
<fushidamn> Red_Death: at work, ignore the problem and it goes away, or someone else fixes it, who knows
<Red_Death> blujay: the stupid halfway known flash error, where you start then stop then it breaks
<Red_Death> fushidamn: :D
<blujay> Red_Death: and have you rebooted *since* the sound stopped working completely?
<Red_Death> blujay: yes
<blujay> danielmarsom: sorry I don't know...it should work...try asking someone else for ideas or use the forums/mailing lists
<Red_Death> arrenlex: I can't get it on it's own...
<blazemonger> i prefer having both kde and gnome
<blujay> Red_Death: weird :/
<Red_Death> E: Package mplayer-nogui has no installation candidate
<fushidamn> Red_Death: No, in reality it means that problems often get fixed when I am fixing other things...or a reboot does wonders sometimes
<danielmarsom> blujay, true thanks man
<blazemonger> so regular debian doesn't work?
<blujay> Red_Death: do you have another OS you can boot into?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: You'd need the multiverse repository.
<blujay> danielmarsom: good luck
<Red_Death> blujay: no
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: Never said that.
<Astrozombie> hello
<Red_Death> arrenlex: ok, lemme go fix that
<blujay> Red_Death: a live CD?
<Red_Death> blujay: this one xD
<Astrozombie> How are you today?
<adaptr> zombies!
<blujay> Red_Death: ...are you *on* a livecd now?
<Red_Death> blujay: LOL no
<robert_> BLAH
<blujay> Red_Death: ok...well try booting the cd and see if sound works
<Munchkinguy> blazemonger: Debian stable is apparently excellent, it's just old.
<robert_> Does anybody know if I can selectively upgrade packages and their deps?
<blujay> Red_Death: at least we'd know it's not a hardware problem
<blujay> robert_
<blujay> er
<arrenlex> robert__: apt-pinning
<Astrozombie> Hey guys will HOST AP work for Intel 2200 bg?
<blujay> robert_ yes you can
<blazemonger> Munchkinguy..mm..ouch
<fushidamn> Munchkiguy: I thought the words old and stable were interchangable?
<adaptr> robert_: if you apt-get install a package that has a newer version available, then just that and the required dependencies will get upgraded
<robert_> apt-pinning? I'm assuming I have to install that
<Red_Death> arrenlex: installed mplayer-nogui, now what?
<blazemonger> im bout to try debian
<robert_> ah ok
<blujay> robert_: that's usually something you do with Debian, not Ubuntu...what are you trying to upgrade from/to?
<Astrozombie> can i install hostap from terminal?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Run it from the command line on a sound file of some sort, like an mp3 or ogg or wav. Pastebin all the output.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Command is "mplayer"
<Red_Death> arrenlex: can i do it for a cd?
<adaptr> robert_: you can always use -s to fake an apt-get action....
<petriborg> hey guys can someone tell me what is the safest way to update to edgy so that i don't screw over my dapper install?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Uh... it would get complicated. You've nothing else?
<arrenlex> !upgrade | petriborg
<ubotu> petriborg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Red_Death> arrenlex: nothing xD fresh install
<johan_> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfre
<robert_> blujay- I was wondering if somebody had packaged evolution 2.8.2 yet
* blujay flies away to eat supper...good luck to all
<wastrel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Munchkinguy> fushidamn: (sardonic laugh)
<adaptr> robert_: good habit when you don't know the exact result: "apt-get-s install whatever" will show you what it would do, but does nothing
<fnord_> i need some help with x-org/graph. drivers
<robert_> ah ok
<Red_Death> arrenlex: one sec i'll just extract one track
<Z_Morek> if anyone else is having sound issues
<adaptr> robert_: sorry, should be apt-get -s; mind the gap!
<Z_Morek> there's a guide on an ubutnu site...
<Astrozombie> Hello?
<Z_Morek> I just lost the url tho...
<adaptr> zombies !
<arrenlex> Red_Death: http://arrenlex.diff.be/cgnu_fightsong.mp3
<fowlduck> Gerald Ford died today at 93
<Red_Death> ewwwwww
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Shortest clip I have....
<Z_Morek> ANYONE WITH SOUND PROBLEMS
<robert_> heh, yeah
<Z_Morek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Hope you don't mind homestar.
<adaptr> Z_Morek: we thank you for not shouting
<Z_Morek> I had to add my users to the audio group
<Red_Death> arrenlex: i'll just ip this stuff really quick, 3 minutes left :P
<Astrozombie> can i install hostap from terminal?
<Z_Morek> I just wanted to get it out there because I had a huge problem earlier
<Astrozombie> through apt-get?
<robert_> adaptr- what are 'Super Cow Powers' ? :
<Z_Morek> and I get the sense there's others
<robert_> :P*
<arrenlex> Red_Death: The file is only 250kb xD
<adaptr> Z_Morek: also, pasting forum posts is.. well, needy, for one thing
<Red_Death> arrenlex: but it's ew
<Red_Death> :)
<Red_Death> this is deftones, good shit
<adaptr> robert_: sjeez how long has it been? :)
<Z_Morek> it's not mine
<Z_Morek> it's a guide...
<zcat[1] > Z_Morek: if you create them with the gui tool I think it adds groups for you.. adduser doesn't
<arrenlex> Red_Death: What's ew?
<Z_Morek> nevermind
<adaptr> robert_: how *are* they doing these days, anyway ?
<Z_Morek> I'm all set
<Red_Death> arrenlex: that song
<Red_Death> :)
<arrenlex> Red_Death: -__-
<Z_Morek> that was a guide for all sound problems
<Red_Death> arrenlex: :D
<Z_Morek> comprehensive...
<Astrozombie> :'(
<Z_Morek> peace all
<robert_> meh- same old, same old :P
<Astrozombie> Dear User, Can i have some assitance plz.
<arrenlex> !ask | Astrozombie
<ubotu> Astrozombie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Red_Death> lol
<Red_Death> that's great
<fowlduck> Gerald Ford died today at 93
<Red_Death> OH SNAP, oh wait, I just realized I don't care
<arrenlex> fowlduck: Who's that?
<Astrozombie> Have you guys got Host AP working on your Wifi Cards?
<rapid-> HHHHH
<fowlduck> arrenlex: former president of the US
<Red_Death> rapid-: +a a a a a a?
<Red_Death> fowlduck: anybody that slowly led the us down this downward spiral deserves to die anyways, I can't wait to move away
* robert_ privately prods adaptr :P
<Astrozombie> does anyone know what host ap is?
<fowlduck> RedKrieg: riiight
<rapid-> Astrozombie: a host ap is a access point.
<Astrozombie> good.
* adaptr reports robert_to the channel police - that's hair-ass-ment, that is !
<fowlduck> RedKrieg: you should check out his track record before you judge
<robert_> fowlduck- I heard.
<adaptr> Astrozombie: think you can enlighten us now with what your problem is ?
<Astrozombie> I went to Intel's website. and they have a random page dedicated to IT, i was wonderin how i can install it.
<Astrozombie> look here http://www.intel.com/cd/ids/developer/asmo-na/eng/283432.htm
<robert_> haha
<adaptr> first you would have to explain what you mean by "host ap workig *on* a wifi card" - it's not readily apparent
<Astrozombie> that webpage says i cant install HOstap with modifications.
<Astrozombie> Wich i dont fully under stand.
<rapid-> Astrozombie, So you want to run your wireless card as a access point?
<Astrozombie> yes
<adaptr> if you mean you want to use a wifi NIC *as* an AP, that would require support for ... indeed, modifications
<Red_Death> arrenlex: http://pastebin.com/845584
<vexati0n> is it just me or did a recent wine update screw with WoW ?
<rapid-> adaptr: an atheros based chipset will just need software
<rapid-> vexati0n: check out cedega
<rapid-> !cedgea
<Red_Death> vexati0n: i'm using 8776 if that's what you were wondering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedgea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rapid-> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<arrenlex> Red_Death: I strongly suggest you try using the correct filename ;)
<Astrozombie> Thats what im wondering.
<adaptr> rapid-: yes, but atheros has excellent linux support generally.. intel's is only so-so
<Astrozombie> It doesnt say if it s atheros
* vexati0n hates cedega and runs wow in stock WINE with a couple windows dll's
<rapid-> Astrozombie: a lspci will show you that.
<Red_Death> arrenlex: i just did sat<tab>, to play the folder, wouldn't that work?
<Astrozombie> rapid just type that command
<rapid-> Astrozombie: yes.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Because you have several files that start with Saturday\ Night\ Wrist/ in that folder.
<Red_Death> >:E
<arrenlex> Red_Death: It went as far as it could and needs a few more letters now.
<Red_Death> no I don't
<Red_Death> I have 12 files, each one an ogg song
<Red_Death> 01, 02, etc
<Red_Death> hahahah
<rapid-> Astrozombie: if it shows you Atheros chipset anywhere, then use madwifi to act as AP + host at the same time.
<Astrozombie> Rapid what am i looking for.
<Red_Death> it's playing back now, but I get no sound
<arrenlex> Red_Death: ....pastebin?
<Astrozombie> the words atheros?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: about to
<rapid-> Astrozombie: yes./ i will brb.! gtg
<XiXaQ> how can I find out how much RAM I need in order to run Ubuntu without swap?
<Astrozombie> It seems i dont see that.
<adaptr> XiXaQ: run ubuntu for a week.. do everything with it that you need to.. then see what the maximum used amount of virtual memory was
<adaptr> XiXaQ: that is how much ram you will need
<XiXaQ> how can I see the maximum used amount of virtual memory?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: the trick is, of course, that you cannot in advance know which programs you will run a year from now
<Keyseir> I just got a new usb 2 card. Installed it, seems like it's working. How do I figure out the /dev/whatever of the external hard drive I connected? It used to be sda or sda1 on my usb1 slot.
<XiXaQ> adaptr, yes, I can. :)
<adaptr> XiXaQ: with free, you can check it regularly when you have a lot of programs running, or make a cron job to write free -m to a file every minute or so
<Red_Death> arrenlex: http://pastebin.com/845587
<adaptr> XiXaQ: wanna bet ?
<XiXaQ> adaptr, sure.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: No sound?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: none
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Pastebin the output of "amixer".
<Red_Death> arrenlex: how do I get the output?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: the point is, that even if you coudl, it is useless to try to, since a gig of swap will only cost some disk space, but running out of memory will start killing programs.. probably the render you were running for a whole week :)
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Also, what happens if you run mplayer -ao oss 01\ -\ Hole\ In\ The\ Earth.ogg
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Type in "amixer" and it gives you output.
<Astrozombie> RAPID you back?
<neurotech> How do I find out what architecture of ubuntu i'm running
<tonyyarusso> Could someone point me in the right direction for getting a wiki (preferably moin - same as the Ubuntu one) set up on my server?  (Apache and all already up)
<rapid-> Astrozombie: just now
<XiXaQ> adaptr, the users of the system won't be allowed access to anything other than a few office applications.  They'll be running them from inside virtual machines. Thing is, I don't want them to use swap during normal operation because it costs too much CPU.
<adaptr> neurotech: uname -i
<Astrozombie> ok i went to the intel site rapid, it say they have AP firmware for my card
<Red_Death> arrenlex: http://pastebin.com/845589
<Astrozombie> will this work?
<rapid-> Astrozombie: what kind of wireless card?
<Astrozombie> Intel 2200 BG
<neurotech> adaptr: It says "unknown"
<Jimerson> ANyone familiar with 6.10 network issues on a G5 iMac?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: that's...silly; using swap doesn;t use CPU, it uses disk I/O
<adaptr> neurotech: then try uname -a
<neurotech> okay: Linux electric-boogaloo 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<adaptr> neurotech: what kind of cpu is it ? or did you break in ?
<adaptr> ah.. i686 .. anything from a P-2 on up
<neurotech> it's a AMD 64bit 3ghz
<adaptr> neurotech: better run cat/proc/cpuinfo, then
<rapid-> Astrozombie: grab that hostap driver. and read the docs i'd say
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Also, what happens if you run mplayer -ao oss 01\ -\ Hole\ In\ The\ Earth.ogg
<XiXaQ> adaptr, and disk I/O uses CPU, doesn't it? If I have 20 desktops using swap from the same drive, then the system will become very slow. Am I wrong?
<Astrozombie> WHich one? The one made for my card? Or Intels Modded HOst AP software?
<neurotech> adaptr: I am trying to install a deb that says "Wrong architecture: amd64"
<lemoniceblock> hi all, I know very little about Linux command lines etc and I'm having problems getting my wireless card to work
<adaptr> neurotech: but that will tell you what architecture your CPU *is* , notr what ubuntu you're running... that is as I said it was.. the i686, or generic x86 version, *not* the 64 bit one
<Red_Death> arrenlex: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<Red_Death> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Red_Death> Audio: no sound
<Red_Death> oh shti that's 4 lines
<Red_Death> sorry
<adaptr> neurotech: yes, you are not running amd64
<Red_Death> Video: no video
<neurotech> bugger
<neurotech> what do I do then :(
<adaptr> XiXaQ: if you are making this system for a number of users, then you should use decent disks.. which do not use much CPU
<rapid-> Astrozombie: i'd say the hostapd one
<Red_Death> XiXaQ: you should be running some sort of raid of lots of small disks or a few very fast ones if you want no speed delay
<adaptr> leave, apparently
<Astrozombie> have you seen that page i showed you RAPID?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: What's the output of "groups hexy" and "ls -l /dev/dsp"?
<Red_Death> XiXaQ: a hdd or two won't be able to support more then 2-3 users without shitloads of lag
<adaptr> XiXaQ: how many users, and what type of connection ? or real console users ?
<Astrozombie> becuase it says to downlaod all of them.
<neurotech> adaptr: All I want is Xgl+Compiz to work :(
<Red_Death> hexy : hexy adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<adaptr> neurotech: then get those, add the right repo and off you go
<Red_Death> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 14, 3 2006-12-27 00:16 /dev/dsp
<rapid-> Astrozombie: you will only need drivers for your card + the hostapd
<damion> is there a installation site for compiz on edgy
<Red_Death> arrenlex: there ^^^
<rapid-> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lemoniceblock> I'm trying to follow the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<arrenlex> Red_Death: run "sudo chown root:audio /dev/dsp"
<arrenlex> Red_Death: And then run ls -l /dev/dsp again
<adaptr> neurotech: add this to your repos: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb dapper beryl-svn
<lemoniceblock> and I'm kinda stuck @ step 3b ^^;;
<adaptr> neurotech: or edgy.. up to you
<Astrozombie> RAPID, so get the Original Host AP, not the intel version, and the AP driver for my card?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: crw-r--r-- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-12-27 00:16 /dev/dsp
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the fglrx driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of sync. How do I fix this?
<adaptr> neurotech: beryl, compiz sucks ballz, man
<Red_Death> neurotech: beryl is much nicer, compiz is fail
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Now try mplayer -ao oss 01\ -\ Hole\ In\ The\ Earth.ogg again
<adaptr> Astrozombie: what convinces you that it is Intel ?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<Red_Death> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Red_Death> Audio: no sound
<neurotech> hmm
<damion> openbox or fluxbox
<arrenlex> xD
<rapid-> Astrozombie, First download the original software components (links are provided), then download the Intel modifications and integrate the changes.
<neurotech> Beryl using Xgl or?
<Astrozombie> ok.
<nix_ferret> Will beryl run on a ATI 7500 mobile?
<Astrozombie> well could you guide me.
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Oh, hold on.
<toulouse> hello, i am having some trouble getting my sound to work.... i have had it working in the past, but i recieved a usb headset for christmas, so last night i played with settings until i got that working, well now, my normal speakers do not work, any suggestions?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: how many users, and what type of connection ? real console users or remote logins ?
<Red_Death> neurotech: yes, with the aiglx, not the xgl
<Red_Death> errr that was for nix_ferret
<missing> can anyone help me with sudo module-assistant build fglrx-kernel-source  im geting an error in make and it has to do with linux conf.h missing?
<missing> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adaptr> neurotech: certainly, works like friggin rocket science here :) well, like rockets, anyway
<juanchito2006> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neurotech> hmmm
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Run "sudo chmod 660 /dev/dsp" and ls -l /dev/dsp again
<adaptr> wow.. that's horrible advice
<arrenlex> !who | adaptr
<ubotu> adaptr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Astrozombie> Conan is gettting Heckled
<Red_Death> arrenlex: crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-12-27 00:16 /dev/dsp
<rapid-> Astrozombie, theres lots of documentation, all i would be doing is reading it then guiding you.. It would be much easier for you to do that stuff yourself, heck you might even learn something
<adaptr> I was talking to you, actually, botty-boy; if you did /etc/init.d/?dm restart and had all three installed it would start gdm, kdm AND xdm....
<XiXaQ> adaptr, they are remote users on a their own virtual machine.
<Astrozombie> Ok ill see what i can do.
<toulouse> hey does anyone in here know much about sound stuff? im having some trouble getting my speakers to work now
<toulouse> they have worked in past
<arrenlex> Red_Death: And does mplayer -ao oss 01\ -\ Hole\ In\ The\ Earth.ogg work yet? *fingercross*
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Because I'm out of ideas. xD
<Astrozombie> RAPID do have to use tha WPA for it to work?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: works, no sound though :P
<adaptr> XiXaQ: erm.. on their own virtual remote machine.. using what ? VNC ? FreeNX ? XDMCP ? what ?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Yay and crap.
<Red_Death> indeed
<timfrost> missing: have you done 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)'?
<trev_> why don't the ubuntu repositories have games like cube and alien arena?
<slew> anyone know where i can find a Lexmark ppd?!?!
<missing> tim: yes already done that
<xavier__> help
<Red_Death> arrenlex: apparently there is some easy fix for this stupid flash error but the guy that knew it left before telling me >:E
<neurotech> Beryl isnt working so far, awesome! :(
<missing> tim: heres my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/ and my headers are installed and everything
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Really.
<Red_Death> arrenlex: really.
<rapid-> Astrozombie: you don't have to use any authentication, thats up to you. i strongly suggest using some form of auth.
<adaptr> trev_: why don't you install them from source ?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: If you ever do hear this magical fix, let me know.
<xavier__> lp
<XiXaQ> adaptr, nx.
<Red_Death> arrenlex: indeed, it's probobly some niche error that has been happening randomly to people
<Astrozombie> RAPID Im only doing this for my nintendo ds
<trev_> adaptr:that is hard, are there repos out there with them?
<Red_Death> trev_: cube is in the repos, you just need to include it, have you moditifed your sources.list to include everything?
<toulouse> anyone have any suggestions to getting some speakers to work with ubuntu? they used to work, but i configured a usb headset and now they willnot
<missing> tim: i looked at the output and it look like it cant find linux/conf.h
<trev_> i think so
<rapid-> Astrozombie: thats up to you then, don't forget your neighbours may be able to access it :)
<arrenlex> Red_Death: The last suggestion I have is "sudo wget http://arrenlex.diff.be/asound.conf -O/etc/asound.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload" and see if that helps matters.
<toulouse> i have changed back the settings, but no luck
<adaptr> XiXaQ: ah.. NOW we're getting somewhere... and the need for separate virtual servers for each user is.. ? because, as you coulda thoughta outa for yourself, you can limit each virtual server to a specific amount of memory, so your problem would never come up
<missing> tim: is there a way of inserting it?
<adaptr> trev_: that is not hard, don't be silly
<arrenlex> Red_Death: If not, "sudo rm /etc/asound.conf" and I don't know how to help you  = /
<rgatin> can anybody help me with with a wifi device that i want to install in Ubuntu? plz
<Red_Death> arrenlex: that doesn't work
<adaptr> trev_: which is funner, the alien thing or the other one ?
<arrenlex> Red_Death: What doesn't work?
<Red_Death> arrenlex: that script
<trev_> adaptr:could you point me to a guide that tells me how to compile from source?
<missing> rgatin: have u tired installing ndis wrapper?
<rapid-> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arrenlex> Red_Death: "doesn't work"?
<rapid-> trev_:
<Red_Death> arrenlex: hexy@Fail:~/Deftones/Saturday Night Wrist$ sudo bash asound.conf
<Red_Death> asound.conf: line 1: pcm.card0: command not found
<Red_Death> asound.conf: line 3: type: hw: not found
<Red_Death> asound.conf: line 5: card: command not found
<neurotech> adaptr / Red_Death: How do I "uninstall" XGL?
<Red_Death> etc...
<rapid-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rgatin> you see, i am very new to Ubuntu
<rgatin> i don't know where to get it
<arrenlex> Red_Death: ...really. o_O
<rapid-> Red_Death: thats for you
<Red_Death> rapid-: I thought less then 3 lines was ok for no pastebin?
<trev_> thx
<rapid-> thats 4 :)
<Red_Death> oh shit that was four
<Red_Death> damnit
<Red_Death> sorry I can't cout
<Red_Death> or spell
<lemoniceblock> ah, I'm having some problems with my wifi card too
<rapid-> good old wifi
<Red_Death> heh
<lemoniceblock> yeah lol xD
<arrenlex> Red_Death: Uh, that shouldn't happen. So I don't know... sorry. = /
<missing> lemoniceblock: have u tried installing ndis wrapper?
<lemoniceblock> yep
<rapid-> lol
<Red_Death> arrenlex: fuck, alright, thansk
* rapid- hates ndiswrapper
<lemoniceblock> and I'm trying to follow the instructions @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<lemoniceblock> but I'm stuck ^^
<rapid-> lemoniceblock: what card is that?
<lemoniceblock> hehe, same here, rapid =P
<XiXaQ> adaptr, well, no. If I limit the vms ram, then it'll start using its own swap. That'll still slow down the system?
<lemoniceblock> linksys
<lemoniceblock> WPC54G
<lemoniceblock> version 4
<rapid-> theres no linux drivers for this carD?
<rgatin> do i need to download it or is it in the package already?
<adaptr> trev_: http://files.filefront.com/CodeRED_Alien_Arena__Linux_Version/;3947422;;/fileinfo.html not good enough for you ?
<lemoniceblock> I don't think so, I just downloaded ubuntu and it's not working so...
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: it's in the CD too
<trev_> adaptr:thx
<adaptr> XiXaQ: that was my question: WHY use separate machines for each user ? use ulimit like a sane admin, and *the problem never comes up*
<trev_> but this has motivated me to learn how to build things from source
<rapid-> lemoniceblock: thats not surprising, lots of things don't just work out of the box.
<lemoniceblock> ^^;;
<juanchito2006> which is more recommended, the latest ATi driver or the one in the repositories?
<rgatin> lemoniceblock: ok, i already installed Ubuntu on my laptop. how do i find ndiswrapper
<curs0r> is feisty worth it?
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: do you have the CD?
<rapid-> rgatin: google finds everything
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: buying an nvidia card :P
<adaptr> curs0r: worth *what* ?
<XiXaQ> adaptr, there are a large number of reasons why they need their own vm. What is ulimit?
* Astrozombie Pities the fool
<curs0r> the ffort/trouble/confusion?
<missing> lemoniceblock: did u already do a lspci to see if its there?
<rgatin> lemoniceblock: yes, i do
<Red_Death> curs0r: just wait a few months
<adaptr> curs0r: personally, I would not give 2 cents for it...and I don't have to, either
<lemoniceblock> ok ehm, I think how I did it was
<Red_Death> curs0r: instead, install beryl on your current edgy install
<adaptr> XiXaQ: what is.. oh . migod
<juanchito2006> Red_Death: True, I was thinking on a 7600 GT, but I want to play Stepmania now.
<adaptr> XiXaQ: google for it, please - you can restrict resource usage per user
<curs0r> i have it and it rox, just played quake4 at 1280x1024 with 50% opacity
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: I put the CD in and this message showed up asking if I wanted it to load packages or something
<linux_user400354> im trying to rip+encode with grip. grip is complaining "Invalid encoder executable. Check your encoder config, and ensure it specifies the full path to the encoder executable." I looked for the config and didnt find anything about oggenc in my home. oggenc works from the command line, so why is grip complaining?
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: lol stepmania, i used to love that game, I got sick of it eventually though, got too easy after a while, even with the crazy 19foot songs
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: click Yes, and it should load Synaptic Package Manager automatically
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: ever heard of arch0wl?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: is this a business machine you will be building ?
<juanchito2006> Red_Death: No, tell me more
<slew> anyone know where i can find a Lexmark ppd?!?!
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: and I think I typed ndiswrapper in the search bar and selected all the ndiswrapper components for d/l
<XiXaQ> adaptr, perhaps, in time.
<violot> Anyone's Emacs messed up in Edgy update?
<adaptr> slew: if linuxprinting.org doesn't have it, your chances are not good.
<violot> I get boxes instead of text
<missing> can anyone help me with sudo module-assistant build fglrx-kernel-source  im geting an error in make and it has to do with linux/conf.h missing?
<slew> =[
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: he got banned from stepmania online in 5 games because he got AAAA's on some of the hardest songs available at the time, that was my friend :P he lives like 45  minutes away from me
<rgatin> lemoniceblock: i already have SPM installed, should i try to install the ndis... package from there?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: how do you mean, in time ? it either is or it isn't, and if it is, just put as much RAM in as it will hold, be that 2GB, 4GB or more
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: he taught me how to kick total ass at stepmania, I was never as good as him, but it was fun while it lasted
<rapid-> missing: that looks like you don'
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: sry, I d/l'd ubuntu like only today so I don't know what SPM is >.<""
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: do a youtube search for arch0wl or on google video
<rapid-> missing: that looks like you don't have the kernel source.
<XiXaQ> adaptr, the physical machine has limits regarding the amounts of ram.
<juanchito2006> Red_Death: Doing it...
<adaptr> XiXaQ: the simple reason being, you will be at leisure to experiment with solutions that are more elegant than whoppig out a new VM for every user, and still do what you want to do now
<missing> rapid: but i do its a spanking new 2.19 kernel vanilla
<rgatin> lemoniceblock: sorry, SPM stands fro Synaptic Package Manager
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: http://gprime.net/video.php/quasar
<rapid-> missing: 2.19 thats not new at all afaik
<adaptr> XiXaQ: every machine has, I'm just asking what yours are -since, if it is too limited, it obviously won't be able to do what you want
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: np, when I put in the CD, and clicked 'yes' (or something to that effect when a message popped up) SPM loaded automatically
<adaptr> rapid-: not new ? you run 2.20 already ?
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: you got pm
<missing> rapid my 2.18.1 vanill a conpiled just fine used the same config and reinstalled the same drivers but its a new kernel for me
<XiXaQ> adaptr, 32GB I think.
<juanchito2006> Red_Death: ?
<Astrozombie> RAPID....sorry to bug you again. I dunno how to make the install.
<adaptr> XiXaQ: and how many users are we talking about ?
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: and I found ndiswrapper through SPM, but I think you need to insert the CD just so SPM can find the ndiswrapper package?
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: nvm they're 404ing
<rapid-> adaptr: i've got a 2.6.19 kernel
<Red_Death> juanchito2006: just google search arch0wl video, you'll find it
<XiXaQ> adaptr, as many as possible. That's what I'm trying to find out; how many users I have room for.
<rapid-> Astrozombie: you'll have to read the documentation, i'm _sure_ it will help
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i go about making sure that no channels are muted in ALSA?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: then the first thing you have to determine is hw much memory ONE user will need, definitively
<Red_Death> toulouse: alsamixer in terminal
<Astrozombie> there is no install insturctiions - _ -
<rgatin> lemoniceblock: can i let the SPM find and install the ndis... thru the internet
<toulouse> Red_Death: so i type alsamixer?
<adaptr> XiXaQ: that is all the info you need with such a VM solution, but it is rarely the best solution for a given problem
<Red_Death> toulouse: indeed
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: I'm sure you can do that too
<XiXaQ> adaptr, exactly. But the first user has alot of overhead, since he's also in his own vm.
<toulouse> Red_Death: it says no mixer elems found
<toulouse> any suggestions
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: actually ndiswrapper has its own site, just google ndiswrapper and you should find it
<Astrozombie> RAPID, all it has is a make file.
<adaptr> XiXaQ: *every* user has the same overhead
<XiXaQ> adaptr, no.
<lemoniceblock> rgatin: but learning how to use ndiswrapper is where I'm stuck right now >.<""
<rapid-> Astrozombie: try type ./configure
<Red_Death> toulouse: i'm having my own sound problems now, but it doesn't look like your card is being detected, ask arrenlex for help
<adaptr> XiXaQ: you;'re making sure of that by assigning a VM to every user
<toulouse> oky
<rapid-> lemoniceblock: ndiswrapper has documentation
<adaptr> XiXaQ: you're making less and less sense
* arrenlex is recommended.
<missing> rapid: let me to try ln -s linux-2.6.19 again maybe that will help
<lemoniceblock> rapid-: k, thanx, I'll take a look but I'm not v good at computers ^^
<toulouse> arrenlex: when i type alsamixer into the terminal, it says no mixer elems found, do you know what this means?
<n2diy> anybody know of software for generating monitor test patterns?
<Astrozombie> RAPID, Do have to go to the folder directory first?
<rapid-> lemoniceblock: thats the reason DOCS are there, to help you. how the hell would you know how to do anything without docs
<rapid-> Astrozombie: yes. from a terminal.
<Red_Death> lol
<Red_Death> arrenlex: nice
<rgatin> lemoinceblock: same here
<arrenlex> toulouse: You know all that stuff you see in advanced volume control? "Master, pcm\wave, surround, 3D", all that crap? It's not finding those.
<arrenlex> toulouse: Which basically means there's a misconfiguration with your card.
<toulouse> hmm.. that
<Red_Death> arrenlex: rebooting, brbb
<toulouse> is not good
<arrenlex> toulouse: Did it ever work? Did you break it somehow?
<toulouse> yes, i broke it, i configured a usb headset
<toulouse> it worked, (the headset) but now my speakers will not work
<Astrozombie> RAPID i did cd /desktop folder.  then ./configure, gave me "./configure no such file or directory"
<arrenlex> toulouse: Hmm. That's difficult. I don't have experience with such a configuration.
<arrenlex> toulouse: And I also have to go. = /
<toulouse> ok, thanks anyways
<rapid-> Astrozombie: you have to change into the directory the file uncompressed.
<arrenlex> toulouse: Sorry, and good luck.
<rapid-> Astrozombie: then try, less README or less INSTALL
<Astrozombie> RAPID I extracted to the desktop.
<Astrozombie> Rapid Neither worked.
<bung> sorry to ask, but do you 'defrag' an ext3 fs?
<missing> can anyone help me with sudo module-assistant build fglrx-kernel-source  im geting an error in make and it has to do with linux/conf.h missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<missing> bung: no u dont
<barata> salut a tous .... qqn a un probleme aussi avec BERYL et INTEL 855?
<bung> i just get a bit worried when ive been sitting on the last 4gb of my drive, deleting/adding for a while... it wont get corrupt?
<barata> it might
<barata> is it a USB-hd?
<missing> bung: no the ext3 fs actually creates empty spaces to let files grow
<Twinxor> hey there, what's the preferred DVD playing software?
<Twinxor> DeCSS capability isn't needed :)
<barata> LinDVD
<bung> missing, ok thanks m8
<missing> ive been up to 99% full and ive had no slow down
<barata> or vlc
<barata> or mplayer
<Twinxor> vlc knows about chapters and such on a DVD?
<barata> oh yes
<Twinxor> for whatever reason totem isn't cooperating
<barata> vlc is the greatest player for avi mpeg too ... even on winzit
<Astrozombie> RAPID i went to the website of hostap
<PrimeHex> I'm back
* PrimeHex is Red_Death
<Twinxor> I usually use MPC on win, but it's nice how VLC is cross-platform
<Astrozombie> and there are no installation instructions.
<klees> is it possible for me to compile the stock fglrx kernel module against a custom kernel?
<PrimeHex> where'd the one guy go...aksomething
<violot> Where do you disable the system bell in Gnome and replace it with a visible bell?
<toulouse> hey any1 no about audio config stuff???
<violot> I had it in Beryl but now I'm just metacity
<DJAdmiral> Hey
<PrimeHex> toulouse: where'd the guy I told you to talk to go?
<toulouse> lol he had to go
<PrimeHex> oh bummer
<klees> anyone??
<toulouse> he didnt know about my problem anyways
<PrimeHex> oh
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with network problems in 6.10 on a G5 iMac?
<klees> is it possible for me to compile the stock fglrx kernel module against a custom kernel?
<toulouse> ima try a good ol' reset and see if that helps me
<missing> kless: well it comes already compiled with the packgae i would imagine but if u have the source u can
<Ha1> I dont suppose there are any [Australian]  OptusNet users on here?
<klees> missing: there r sources in the repository, but the sources seem specific to the stock kernel
<Ha1> Im a newbie whos using  OptusNet as my ISP, and it seems to be disagreeing with Ubuntu.
<Astrozombie> RAPID you still there?
<Astrozombie> nevermind ill try dis tomorrow.
<mdious> Hal:  what is the problem, most people have trouble with something not agreeing with a modem or some such device hehe
<missing> kless: u want the stock fireglrx drivers or the newer ones? check this one out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Ha1> I keep on having to manually dis/re connecting using Sudo poff dsl-provider and sudo-pon dsl-provider
<ash> Any ideas on how to send the switch vdesktop hotkey/spin the cube automatically every 10 seconds? alt+cltr+right style.
<Ha1> And it sign me out of Gaim every time
<Ha1> Thing is, I only know its disconnected me when a webpage doest load, or, about 15 mins after sending am message, Gaim teels me it cant be sent
<neurotech> Beryl is not working at all for me :(
<hkq35> I think the Internet today is very slow
<PrimeHex> neurotech: what are you using? edgy?
<neurotech> 6.06 dapper
<neurotech>  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<PrimeHex> neurotech: either way, join #ubuntu-beryl i belive, they're better at this
<blujay> neurotech: what driver?
<Ha1> Ideally, its not the problem that needs fixing;; all I need is some kind of macro or way to automate the whole process
<neurotech> fglrx
<hkq35> a lot of sites are not working , MSN , yahoo , a lot of troubles
<blujay> neurotech: have you enabled the dri extension in X?
<neurotech> Section "DRI"
<neurotech> 	Mode         0666
<neurotech> EndSection
<neurotech> ?
<mdious> hal:  are you using dialup?
<blujay> neurotech: no, one moment...
<Ha1> Nah, Im using Optusnet broadband.
<__mikem> neurotech, your DRI section is in evil mode
<missing> neurotech: enter sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure in the end of the file u have dri enabled
<neurotech> it has to be the end?
<blujay> neurotech: they seem to know more than I do...I don't even have anything like that in my file, but I'm on nvidia
<chuckwest_> Hey!
<mdious> Hal:  I am on dialup..probably always will be beacuse i love living in country victoria in the middle of no where...not much experience with broadband but doesn't it just plug in with ethernet and away you go?
<PrimeHex> it differs a lot from new cards to old, edgy to others, etc
<PrimeHex> mdious: indeed
<neurotech> blujay: They?
<Ha1> Basically, thats how it works, especially on Windows
<blujay> neurotech: the two that responded to you after me
<Ha1> But it just doesnt seem to be wanting to work for me
<Ha1> Here on Edgy
<neurotech> missing: So it has to be at the very end?
<PrimeHex> WTF THEY FINALLY INCLUDED SNOW IN BERYL 0.1.4 YES!
<PrimeHex> sorry
<mdious> Hal:  sorry if this is making you sound dumb, but is your ethernet card and all that set to receive by dhcp or whatever OptusNet expect you to do?
<missing> neuro: Section "DRI"
<missing> 	Mode         0666
<missing> EndSection
<missing> look for that
<Ha1> To be honest, Im quite a newb at this kind of thing, so I wouldnt know.
<Ha1> Although my Ubuntu BB settings say its done by DHCP
<DJAdmiral> mdious: I helped him connect to the internet by means of the PPPoE connection setup in the ubuntu offline help thingo.
<DJAdmiral> ethernet refused to work otherwise
<mdious> there is broadband settings in ubuntu?
<barata> hi, google allows to have a web page for free.. do you know the address?
<DJAdmiral> barata: www.googlepages.com
<barata> thanks DJAdmiral!
<chuckwest_> http://pages.google.com/
<missing> can anyone help me with sudo module-assistant build fglrx-kernel-source  im geting an error in make and it has to do with linux/conf.h missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<DJAdmiral> Any of the two will work.
<mdious> DJAdmiral:  if you set up his connection thing does he/she have to keep doing that poff pon stuff?
<DJAdmiral> mdious: Yeah.
<mdious> DJAdmiral:  what a bugger...strange about the ethernet not working :(
<DJAdmiral> mdious: Blame optusnut.
<mdious> Hal:  sorry can't help you...seems like one of those things where you really have to 'be there' hehe...well for me anyway because I'm incompetent and apologise for being no help at all
<Ha1> Nah, its fine. Thanks for your time
<DJAdmiral> mdious: Hey you tried - thanks anyway :P
<mdious> DJAdmiral:  I don't see how an ISP would affect someones ethernet card working/not working
<DJAdmiral> mdious: one of the ISPs in Belgium requires you to CALL them to request port forwarding. That's a VERY good example.
<toulouse> hey guys, any1 have any sound knowledge? my sound isnt workin
<fr3ak> I want*.deb files in /var/cache/apt dir to cd/dvd !! is it possible?
<toulouse> it used to work
<toulouse> (i broke it)
<PrimeHex> toulouse: were you using flash?
<mdious> DJAdmiral:  yeah but having working ethernet isn't too much to ask of them is it :P
<toulouse> no sire
<toulouse> *sir
<PrimeHex> oh
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with network issues in 6.10 on an iMac G5?
<toulouse> im just trying to get sound to work at all
<mdious> freak:  there was a post about doing something on linux australia mailing list i can look it up if you want?
<DJAdmiral> mdious: optus refuses to actually offer linux support. Maybe they're too stupid to do so.
<PrimeHex> yea man I don't have sound yet either, but flash broke it
<PrimeHex> mdious: you can lie to them and say you're using XP, then ask them the problem provided it's not os specific
<Motoko-chan> Linux, what's that? Is there something other than Windows?
<toulouse> what, something other than windows? where can i get this
<alexcamilo> :: hands them a live CD ::
<Motoko-chan> More like "Where can I burn this evil?"
<mdious> DJAdmiral:  I had good times with telstra on the phone when i set up slackware...trying to get the right ppp settings hehe..."I"m using linux, it's not windows and it's not mac..."...."then what is it" lol....but did get it sorted in the end :)
<toulouse> any1 know sound stuff?
<mdious> freak:  check out a tool called Apt-cacher
<DJAdmiral> toulouse: My sound's just fine. I could show you my sound properties, that might help
<toulouse> ok
<mdious> *fr3ak:  check out a tool called Apt-cacher
<toulouse> i did the aplay thing in the terminal, and i shows my card
<DJAdmiral> right click your volume icon and open up volume control
<violot> SWEEEEEEET!
<violot> FIXED!
<toulouse> ya, none are muted
<DJAdmiral> toulose: turn everything except for master up
<violot> Fixed font issue too :)
<hkq35> toulouse try system>preferences>sound , sound tab uncheck enable software sound mixing. give it a try again
<fr3ak> mdious, what it does?
<violot> YAYYYYYYY!
<toulouse> ok, this might help, when i try to use xmms, it says "please check that : your soundcard is conf
<Twinxor> darn, where does VLC save snapshots by default?
<mdious> fr3ak:  i think it has something to do with moving stuff around from /var/apt/cache but not sure....just thought it might help you out
<toulouse> and you have correct output plugin
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the fglrx driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of sync. How do I fix this?
<violot> Holy crap!
<XiXaQ> how do I prevent Xorg from starting up after boot?
<DJAdmiral> XiXaQ: You'll need to boot up into recovery mode for that.
<erpo> XiXaQ: Edit /etc/inittab
<mdious> XiXaQ:  do you mean booting to a command line?
<erpo> XiXaQ: Yeah, actually, try recovery mode first. If that doesn't meet your needs, then edit inittab to change your runlevel.
<toulouse> hkq35: i unchecked esd, but that did not help
<XiXaQ> mdious, yes.. I want a normal boot, except I don't want Xorg to startup, only a commandline login.
<mdious> DJAdmiral:  you don't have to be in recovery you just change the default run level and reboot right?
<judgen> logs tell me that i dont have glcore anymore since i updated xorg, what do i do?
<DJAdmiral> XiXaQ, mdious: Ctrl+Alt+F1 :P
<mdious> top of DJAdmiral suggestion (/etc/inittab) change this section:  # The default runlevel.
<mdious> id:2:initdefault:
<XiXaQ> mdious, which runlevel do I want?
<toulouse> anyone have any sound knowledge? mine isnt working
<XiXaQ> mdious, I can't find any /etc/inittab file
<mdious> rc0.d - System Halted
<mdious> rc1.d - Single User Mode
<mdious> rc2.d - Single User Mode with Networking
<mdious> rc3.d - Multi-User Mode - boot up in text mode
<mdious> rc4.d - Not yet Defined
<mdious> rc5.d - Multi-User Mode - boot up in X Windows
<missing> toulouse: hey try this
<mdious> rc6.d - Shutdown & Reboot
<mdious> XiXaQ:  I have never heard of that sorry i don't think i could help at all
<Valmarko> What programs should I use to configure sound my way ?
<XiXaQ> mdious, you already have :)
<missing> "alsamixer" and make sure you dont any of the volumes down and that the digital spdif is not on
<missing> telouse: did u get that?
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> umm lemme check about the spdif
<missing> can anyone help me with sudo module-assistant build fglrx-kernel-source  im geting an error in make and it has to do with linux/conf.h missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<mdious> XiXaQ:  i thought you didn't have a /etc/inittab?
<Valmarko> tanks
<toulouse> missing: what is the spdif thing?
<XiXaQ> mdious, I don't seem to. But now I know what the different runlevels are :)
<mdious> XiXaQ:  might help on the missing file:  http://www.handhelds.org/hypermail/familiar/256/25689.html
<sid> Is it me, or does rhythmbox crash a lot when dealing with lots of diverse files(lots being 20+ gigs)
<sid> ie, loading them
<missing> toulouse: its also a digital output for digital speakers
<XiXaQ> mdious, I found this one though: /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl <-- has that got anything to do with anything?
<toulouse> hmm. i dont seem to see it anywhere on the sound mixer
<missing> toulouse: let me check my alsamixer to give u better information on what should be off
<mdious> XiXaQ:  could not tell...maybe if you try an slocate inittab or something....are you on ubuntu?  anyway i must go...tea awaits and i feel a bit dizzy....sorry to be no help, I hope you get it sorted out and that someone else can help you...if not google should :)
<mdious> Catcha Later everyone, thanks for the company.
<toulouse> missing: it has a list of devices when i type aplay --list-devices in the terminal
<missing> it should have 2
<toulouse> missing: actually, it's two devices, both are intel soundcards
<Valmarko> !LFE
<missing> what is your snd card?
<toulouse> intel ich5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LFE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashton_Ke> Good morning
<missing> whats your motherboard?
<TooR4u> any body works with gmailfs?
<toulouse> umm, i believe it's american megatrends or something like that
<Ashton_Ke> I've got Dapper on my system at the moment, just got nvidia-glx working, can anyone tell me what command I need to run to update to edgy?
<toulouse> the sound Used to work
<TooR4u> how to mount gmailfs ..? i got this link .......http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-using.html
<toulouse> missing: but i made a usb headset work last night, and i think it messed up the settings, cause now the speakers dont work (normal comp. speakers)
<levander> What are the things called in GNOME that are basically like part of the desktop wallpaper background, but that will show things like disk cpu utilization, temperatures...
<levander> ?
<neurotech> Does anyone have an ati X800?
<neurotech> X800 XL*
<XiXaQ> erpo, I'm on edgy. I have two edgy installations and none of them have /etc/inittab?
<toulouse> levander: it's a program called "conky"
<toulouse> levander: search for it in synaptic
<missing> neuro: was it there?
<neurotech> yeah missing
<levander> toulouse: "conky - highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo" - what is torsmo?
<TooR4u> any body works with gmailfs?
<dug> hi
<Ashton_Ke> What do I need to tell apt-get to do in order to upgrade to edgy?
<neurotech> missing: Should I be using XGL or AIGLX? I have an ati x800 XL
<Valmarko> AlsaMixer is showing me the options LFE and IEC958. What do theu mean?
<Ashton_Ke> (Since the live CD hates my graphics card by default)
<toulouse> levander: quite the extent of my knowledge, but i believe that it is what conky is based on
<levander> toulouse: ah, okay - now i see
<levander> toulouse: thanks for telling me about conky
<toulouse> np
<missing> toulouse: well i dont know much about that but maybe i had a problem on my old pc where i coulld not get the volume up unless i used mplayer to raise the volume
<toulouse> hmm. thanks for tryin to help anyways
<missing> neuro: Xgl is the ati one
<toulouse> i think i broke these settings pretty good
<variant> Ashton_Ke: change dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<variant> Ashton_Ke: do the dist-upgrade twice
<violot> How do you disable the system bell in Gnome?
<variant> Ashton_Ke: and your finnished
<Ashton_Ke> Thank you.
<Ashton_Ke> (Wanted to get it started while I sleep)
<Ashton_Ke> Since I figure it's not exactly a 20 second process.
<variant> Ashton_Ke: if you have fast connection it doesnt take long
<levander> Ashton_Ke: wait, you're supposed to use update-manager to go to edgy
<missing> violot: if for some reason no one can tell you just install kcontrol and u can do it from there
<levander> Ashton_Ke: don't do it with just apt-get
<levander> Ashton_Ke: and, it's a bitch for a lot of people to go up to edgy
<levander> Ashton_Ke: make sure you have some time in case of trouble
<Trentster> hey all, can someone please tell me how I can stop edgy from installing a 2.6.17-10-386 kernel when it downloads updates , I need the 2.6.17-10-generic as 386 breaks multicore support and frequency scaling amongst other things......???
<violot> Found it, System->Preferences->Sound
<levander> Trentster: read about pinning on the wiki
<missing> neuro: so your having problems with xgl?
<levander> Trentster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<neurotech> missing: I was using AIGLX lol
<neurotech> Trying XGL now.
<missing> neuro: yeah i installed it already its works bad ass
<Ashton_Ke> levander, this is an experimental machine.
<Ashton_Ke> Not a production one, I can handle some glitchyness.
<levander> Has anyone seen an honest (i.e. no zealotry) comparison between KDE Ubuntu and GNOME Ubuntu?
<missing> can anyone help me with sudo module-assistant build fglrx-kernel-source  im geting an error in make and it has to do with linux/conf.h missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<levander> Ashton_Ke: all right, if you want to spend the time with messing with it
<missing> lavender: what do u mean? what do u want to know in particualar?
<Ashton_Ke> levander: I think it's more of a preference thing, unless if some of the underlying architecture is different.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: make sure you have a valid meta-package installed for a kernel
<Ashton_Ke> And I would do that how...?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: and another thing that screwed me up pretty bad was just having xtoolwait installed
<levander> Ashton_Ke: there were a couple of other things, but I can't remember them off the top of my head.
<missing> lavender u know about kernels?
<levander> missing: well, i know a little bit, why?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: "dpkg -l linux-generic"
<dfgas> anyone a pro at samba?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: see if that package is installed.
<missing_> well i was trying to patch my kernel but just picking a patch is the hard part
<levander> dfgas: #samba
<levander> missing_: why do you want to patch your kernel?
<Ashton_Ke> Nope
<Ashton_Ke> I probably should go get that
<missing_> low latency
<Ashton_Ke> Just apt-get it?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: hold on, let me get you a command
<PrimeHex> is it just me or is beryl 0.1.4 a lot more efficient as far as cpu usage goes?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: "uname -r" first
<levander> missing_: i've never had to mess with that
<toulouse> hey hey guys, good news, i got my sound to work! (i guess?!?) it works in rythymbox, but not in xmms, do yall know what the problem may be?
<Ashton_Ke> Funnily enough, that's why I'm going to edgy, so I can give beryl a go (Didn't work on Dapper last go around)
<levander> missing_: you've got some reading to do
<levander> missing_: i don't even know how recompiling the kernel could improve latency
<Jimerson> Anyone know the os x terminal command for figuring out what wireless card is being used?
<Ashton_Ke> 2.6.15-27-386
<missing_> i have been trying to but theres nothing available in that topic that i can find even in the groups
<levander> Ashton_Ke: you know that Ubuntu is going to have Beryl all nice and integrated (no work to set up) in April with Feisty
<Ashton_Ke> No, I didn't know that.
<Ashton_Ke> But I'm impatient.
<Ashton_Ke> That and it's Christmas break.
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: it's worth going through the work to get it now
<Ashton_Ke> I don't doubt it.
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: just use update manager and do the run though, last time I did it, it just took a long time with no problems
<levander> Ashton_Ke: you know, I'm really not sure if 2.6.15 will work with the new udev stuff in Edgy or not...
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: although I'd recomend just moving your important shit somewhere else and doing a fresh install :)
<levander> Ashton_Ke: my problem was that I had an SMP kernel meta-package from way back in the Warty days
<Ashton_Ke> Ah, can't. The 6.10 disc hates my video card.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: then, they put SMP in the default kernels, and stopped updating the SMP specific ones
<levander> Ashton_Ke: them stopping updating it didn't get me till Edgy
<levander> Ashton_Ke: so, unless you installed an smp kernel, you are probably fine
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: nope, it doesnt, change the vga resolution at the inital menu to something high, like 1280 or 1600, then try running it, I had the same problem, with all the odd colored lines and such
<PrimeHex> Oompa: wtf are you doing here?
<Ashton_Ke> I ran apt-get dist-upgrade once, so I've got the latest ABI that Dapper supports.
<Ashton_Ke> I believe 2.6.15 was the latest Dapper'll take, without a custom build of the later kernels, no?
<levander> PrimeHex: wow, that's a wierd problem you ran into having to have a screen resolution higher than 1280x...
<levander> Even wierder than Ubuntu stopping upgrading the kernel package I was using.
<SurfnSanta> whats an easy tool to look for duplicate files?
<PrimeHex> levander: no I head it was common, you'd go to start at default resolution, but the graphics would be all fucked up and such. So I tried it at 1280, my default reso, and it worked fine.
<DBO> PrimeHex, please try to keep the swearing to a minimum in here =)
<PrimeHex> DBO: oh shit, sorry :P xD
<PrimeHex> DBO: isn't it late enough into the night/early enough into the morning, to the point where we can swear without worry of kiddies/
<levander> Ashton_Ke: the thing is, you're supposed to have a "meta-package" so that Ubuntu upgrades you to the latest kernel for your profile.  Most people are in the "generic" profile and so on Edgy use "linux-generic" as a meta-package.  I don't know what it was called in Dapper, or if they even changed the name.
<DBO> PrimeHex, the world is round
<levander> Ashton_Ke: you need the right meta-package for updating security upgrades, as well as dist-upgrades
<levander> Ashton_Ke: you're probably fine though, i'm just being talkative
<PrimeHex> DBO: even in other countries it's just getting to be wakeup time...
<Ashton_Ke> Only one way to find out.
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: try the cd one last time, but with a high resolution
<levander> Ashton_Ke: as long as you're not similar to what my situation was above, you're probably fine
<DBO> PrimeHex, except australia, where it be mid day =P  basically the answer is no, its never ok =)
<Ashton_Ke> Prime, trust me, I've tried everything with the Edgy disc.
<Ashton_Ke> The driver it tries, is bad, for one reason or another.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: What video card do you have?
<linlin> how can i make a command automatically run when i login to kde ?
<Ashton_Ke> (That's what I get for dropping too much on a 7800GT)
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: oh, have you tried just booting to a shell, then working from there?
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: funny, that's what I have
<Ashton_Ke> I got mine early, maybe a bit buggy in the firmware.
<Bakefy> can anyone here help me with samba share?  I can't get it to NOT ask for a password when trying to connect over XP
<Ashton_Ke> In windows, on cold starts it occasionally gives me a bunch of weird output.
<Ashton_Ke> Takes a few reboots to warm it up occasionally.
<PrimeHex> Bakefy: set the password as blank, then don't type one in for the login
<Bakefy> how do i set the password?
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: that's odd, i'd send it in for a new one, who'd you get it through?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: Maybe try installing hardware acceleration, which installs the proprietary nvidia driver?
<PrimeHex> Bakefy: on the windows machine
<Bakefy> is that in the config file?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: and not the open source one, one written by nvidia themselves
<PrimeHex> Bakefy: set the password to blank on the windows machine first
<PrimeHex> grr there are spies about
<levander> Ashton_Ke: I'd try the (proprietary) nvidia driver, not the (open source) nv driver.
<judgen> what package is GLcore in?
<PrimeHex> levander: that's what I installed to get beryl to work, works like a chaim so far
* PrimeHex knocks on wood
<Bakefy> PrimeHex: what is the user name for the windows machine?
<PrimeHex> Bakefy: how the f would I know? it's YOUR windows machine
<levander> PrimeHex: But, the open source driver isn't working at all for Ashton_Ke with his newer card.  He may *need* the proprietary driver, just to get X to work on it.
<PrimeHex> arrenlex: you're back! (this is Red Death)
<Trentster> how do i install the latest nvidia driver, 9746, apt allways installs an old version
<PrimeHex> levander: oh, I had odd problems, but now that I'm using this one it's fine
<arrenlex> PrimeHex: I am! How's your sound doing?
<PrimeHex> arrenlex: it's not xD
<arrenlex> PrimeHex: Tsk...
<PrimeHex> arrenlex: although I am flabbergasted that snow was included in 0.1.4 of beryl
<arrenlex> PrimeHex: That is... good?
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the fglrx driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of sync. How do I fix this?
<PrimeHex> YES!
<Bakefy> PrimeHex: I have the password as blank... (loging into windows) I have never set a password for SMB...
<Bakefy> still no luck
<PrimeHex> Bakefy: oh, just try it normally, then when it asks for password, don't type anything in the password box
<PrimeHex> How would I make a certain process run on cpu2?
<Bakefy> and for username, do i use my linux name, or windows?
<PrimeHex> Bakefy: windoz
<levander> PrimeHex: It's called CPU Affinity - but I don't know how to do it.  Search on that word affinity though.
<PrimeHex> levander: ah that's the word, I couldn't spell it so I didn't try xD
<PrimeHex> levander: It's not that big of a deal, I'd just like to offset beryl to the under-used proc
<levander> PrimeHex: lemme know what the name of the utility to do that is if you find it
<Ashton_Ke> levander, I'm using the nvidia driver right now.
<PrimeHex> levander: will do
<Ashton_Ke> It's just when I boot live, for some reason it doesn't fly.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: And it's still not working?
<levander> Ashton_Ke: have you tried the nv driver?
<Bakefy> hell, I still cant get it
<Ashton_Ke> It tries nv by default.
<Ashton_Ke> Vesa doesn't work.
<Ashton_Ke> Dapper's live disc works.
<Ashton_Ke> Edgy's doesn't.
<PrimeHex> levander: the only one that i've found is schedutils
<PrimeHex> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<Ashton_Ke> I believe I checked both of their MD5sums, I'll check later again.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: you know that  if X does start up, and you can get to a console on the LiveCD, you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to try to reconfigure X?
<PrimeHex> looks like it will work
<levander> PrimeHex: k, thanks
<levander> Ashton_Ke: surely if you booted off the CD, it's basically right enough of a download to use
<toulouse> hey guys, i def. got my sound working
<Ashton_Ke> I imagine, that if I booted to text only, I could install it.
<Ashton_Ke> Through liberal application of mounting, chrooting, and apt-getting.
<PrimeHex> levander: that's extremely easy to do, and it works
<Ashton_Ke> (That's right, those are verbs)
<levander> toulouse wins hacker of the day!! got sound working!
<PrimeHex> >:E
<toulouse> levander: lol thanks man  it took long enough
<levander> PrimeHex: I imagine, I just didn't know the name of the utility.
* PrimeHex stabs toulouse and his easily fixed sound problem :)
<Ashton_Ke> That being said, I'm trying this the apt-get way.
<PrimeHex> levander: it's just schedutils (bitmap of proc starting at 0) -p pid
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the fglrx driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of sync. How do I fix this?
<Ashton_Ke> If this hits the fan, what command do I have to use to boot the disc as text only?
<Ashton_Ke> (Live .... plus what?)
<toulouse> i ended up having to go to kde's sound control, and switching the server for xmms to OSS and kde's sound server to OSS as well
<toulouse> yay im happy i got it working again
<dug> hi everyone
<levander> juanchito2006: What is the fglrx driver?
<toulouse> couldnt find that stuff in gnome, so i went to kde
<KrisWood> my street's power went out and when it came back up my ubuntu box wasn't able to start firestarter anymore >.< it says to check if my internet connection is running but if it wasn't I'd not be online right now would I? meanwhile none of my other PCs are able to get on the net since the firewall won't start :(
<toulouse> well, ima let yall chill, im probably gonna take that long nap that most of us take at night
<KrisWood> does anyone here use firestarter and/or know how to trouble shoot this?
<SubMOA> hello, I'm trying to change the permission on a file and I'm a bit confused
<levander> toulouse: in GNOME, there's a little volume icon by the clock, you right click on the volume icon to get to those settings I think
<dug> anyone know how to install web cam drivers ?
<KrisWood> SubMOA: change permission to do what?
<SubMOA> I typed "sudo chown -R username:xxxx /home/xxxx/.config/
<SubMOA> and it says it's an invalid username
<SubMOA> it's for that beryl thing
<KrisWood> you can't have : in a username
<SubMOA> hmm
<Bakefy> I don't think my smb.conf is correct
<toulouse> levander: i just figured out that you probably CAN change the sound server in gnome too, but i found a howto on the net using kde, so i went over to kde
<arrenlex> SubMOA: Syntax for that is user:group
<levander> KrisWood: when the power went out, was your computer up and running?
<juanchito2006> levander: the propietary ati driver
<Bakefy> guest account = nobody
<PrimeHex> levander: ok, found an easier way, taskset -p -c (procnumber starting at 0) pid
<SubMOA> so it will say "...-R user:xxxx"
<KrisWood> levander: yes all was well but when it came back up firestarter wouldn't start
<arrenlex> SubMOA: "chown -R xxxx:xxxx /home/xxxx/.config" is what you're trying to do, I think.
<levander> toulouse: KDE has more applications, but I think GNOME applications look just a little nicer, especially the menus
<PrimeHex> levander: agreed
<toulouse> hey guys, is OSS better than ALSA?
<arrenlex> toulouse: No?
<toulouse> or the other way
<toulouse> i like gnome better
<toulouse> mucho better
<SubMOA> so, say my name is "sub" it would be "sudo chown -R sub:sub /home/sub/.config"
<judgen> toulouse: alsa is the replacement for OSS
<SubMOA> ?
<PrimeHex> most sane people do
<PrimeHex> :)
<PrimeHex> ;)
<arrenlex> toulouse: OSS:ALSA::Model T:Corvette
<toulouse> so alsa is better right?
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> LOL :)
<levander> KrisWood: check /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages, maybe go down to single user mode and fsck -A the partition firestarter is installed on
<KrisWood> I've never had probs with alsa
<PrimeHex> arrenlex: Unicycle:2006 Mellenium Yellow Corvette Z06
<arrenlex> SubMOA: Yes, that will work.
<PrimeHex> although unicycles are effing sweet
<KrisWood> levander: there's only one partition
<toulouse> ijust found you can switch xmms's sound server that it listens on
<KrisWood> I'll check syslog
<erpo> What tools are available for debugging bash scripts?
<levander> KrisWood: well, fsck -A that one
<judgen> i prefer KDE anyday over gnome =)
<petriborg> hey can people please tell me, is edgy officially using the nvidia-glx 8776 drivers only?
<levander> KrisWood: maybe firestarter has it's own log in /var/log?
<arrenlex> erpo: Run them as "bash -x <script>" for complete debugging output.
<emacla> Just a simple question, wich is best. KDE or Gnome?
<clayg> anyone know of a site that offers a sort of hub/portal of your pop3 mail accounts? accessible through the web?
<levander> petriborg: it's more tedious to install the older drivers, but you can install them
<petriborg> emacla: har flame on
<arrenlex> !best | emacla
<ubotu> emacla: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<violot> emacla: Ohhhhh, get ready for a big flame war :P
<Trentster> what is the difference betweeen an arch type -386 and an arch type-generic, and how can i convert and tell my system to use generic or a specific arch type every time for updates etc?
<SubMOA> WOO HOO, it appears to have worked
<erpo> arrenlex: Thank you.
<violot> emacla, but I prefer Gnome
<SubMOA> thank you guys so much, i truly appreciate it
<andre> hello
<arrenlex> KDE is life.
<levander> emacla: My basic differentiation between the two is above.
<levander> KDE has an ugly start menu, just like Windows.
<SubMOA> so the usergroup and the username are the same?
<neurotech> missing_: Beryl is running FINE!
<neurotech> ohhhh yeah
<SubMOA> or rather, can you give me a time when they would be different
<arrenlex> Trentster: 386 is basically pre-pentium1 hardware. generic is built to handle all hardware. You want to install the generic kernel. You do this by installing the linux-kernel-generic package and then booting into it in grub.
<emacla> I'm using Ubuntu with Gnome for the moment, but i would like to tes Kubuntu or Open Suse.
<PrimeHex> neurotech: good job, 0.1.4 right?
<petriborg> levander: i don't want to install the older one in fact i want the newest one i can get, dapper only had 8776 so i am considering upgrading to edgy, so i went and checked the livecd i had on hand even after a repository update it says 8776 is what is current
<erpo> arrenlex: A script on my machine fails every time. Then when I run it with bash -x, it works. WTF?
<KrisWood> oh bother, it's using an older version of my dhcp.conf file
<alexcamilo> i like gnome's clean and simple feel. but kde feels nice and shiny. i dunno. i like em bolth.
<neurotech> 0.1.1 PrimeHex! :(
<arrenlex> SubMOA: It depends what you're trying to do.
<KrisWood> and I don't remember the right config
<violot> emacla, Open SuSE is a nice distro
<KrisWood> anyone know how to set up dhcp.conf?
<arrenlex> erpo: Run it with "bash".
<PrimeHex> neurotech: bummer, update that asap, 0.1.4 has SNOW PRE INSTALLED!
<neurotech> Snow?
<KrisWood> I mean dhcpd.conf
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the ati driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of sync. How do I fix this?
<levander> petriborg: it's probably a good idea to upgrade to edgy, but make sure you do it when you have time to handle problems, upgrading to edgy can be a bitch, and make sure to use update-manager like it says in the wiki
<arrenlex> erpo: Likely your script uses a bashism, but specifices #!/bin/sh as its shebang line.
<andre> opensuse i had problemes with sound
<PrimeHex> neurotech: lemme screenshot it for ya
<arrenlex> erpo: Ergo, it is being run by dash, the default ubuntu shell, which can't handle the bashisms and fails.
<SubMOA> arrenlex, not trying to do any specifically as of now, just curious as to the differences
<neurotech> k
<arrenlex> erpo: The solution is to change the top line to read #!/bin/bash
<erpo> arrenlex: GAH!
<Trentster> arrenlex, thanks, when I innitially installed edgy it was generic and for some reason after the 1st update it installed -386, my platform is a "core 2" so im sure I could use an even more specific tailored arch for my platform...could you guide me in this respect?
<erpo> arrenlex: Thank you.
<violot> Open SuSE 64 bit was slower than Ubuntu 64 bit, so that's why I switched to Ubuntu after SuSE 10.1 came out after being with SuSE since 9.1
<PrimeHex> wtf then he leaves?
<erpo> arrenlex: Then why does echo $SHELL in dash print out /bin/bash?
<Ashton_Ke> I stay away from 64 bit distros.
<petriborg> levander: that is in fact why i'm going to just install off the CD - all my data is seperated out onto 3 other HDs :-) i can use it as a chance to switch to 32bit too since i'm sick of having a chroot for 64bit
<arrenlex> Trentster: You want generic. It will suit you fine.
<arrenlex> !generic | Trentster
<levander> violot: noticeably slower?
<ubotu> Trentster: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<violot> levander, yes!
<PrimeHex> ah
<PrimeHex> there youa re
<Ashton_Ke> Seems the support (package/library wise) isn't anywhere close to x86
<SubMOA> in any event, thank you all for you time.  Truly grateful here.  Happy New Year!
<PrimeHex> neurotech: http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotho1.png
<TooR4u> anyone works with gmailfs??
<violot> levander: Dragging a selecting box with the mouse on the desktop lagged the computer!
<toulouse> hey, i dont think there is a way to switchyour sound server while using gnome, but anyways, i got my sound workin :) cya later
<violot> (on SuSE)
<levander> petriborg: yeah, from what I udnerstand 64 bit isn't ready for prime time, hold out and see what they say about 64 bit feisty
<neurotech> lol nice PrimeHex1 ;0
<Ashton_Ke> The problem wasn't the distro.
<KrisWood> Dec 26 23:13:45 localhost dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth1
<KrisWood> how do I fix this? >.<
<Trentster> arrenlex, thanks..... where on my system is it configured to tell updates to pull 386 instead of generic and how can i revert and change it back permanantly?
<violot> My 64 bit Ubuntu is the most stable machine I've used believe it or not.
<PrimeHex> neurotech: :D i noticed I also cought part of my menu fading out
<Ashton_Ke> It was just that few of the programs had 64 bit libraries.
<violot> 64 bit Edgy.
<petriborg> levander: the 64bit programs work excellent, what doesn't work so well is stuff like "wine" and other evil plugins from adobe etc
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: once you get the emulators and workaround set up (which can suck sometimes), it's wonderful
<Ashton_Ke> Too much trouble.
<PrimeHex> funny how 64 bit was the "next big thing" like 4 years ago, and it really hasn't gone too far
<violot> Yeah, if you don't want WINE, 64 bit is great actually for me.
<Ashton_Ke> A lot of "64 bit programs" were simply looking at 64 bit libraries.
<Ashton_Ke> No more.
<PrimeHex> Yea
<levander> violot: that dragging problem lagging the computer sounds like some kind of problem with the video driver, and that you were using the CPU instead of the video card to do the drawing...
<violot> Flash works though.
<violot> I had my video drivers installed though.
<Ashton_Ke> They did enough "64 bit" that it wouldn't crash, not enough to actually use more than, oh, 32 bits.
<Ashton_Ke> :P
<petriborg> violot: yeah i agree, even if you want wine it can be done - i did it
<violot> And Twinview running.
<violot> nVidia Twinview
<levander> PrimeHex: why do you have to have emulators and "workaround" set up for 64 bit?
<Ashton_Ke> A lot of programs aren't 64 bit yet.
<Ashton_Ke> Like flash for Firefox.
<petriborg> violot: yeah i had twinview working for me too it rocks :D
<andre> violet did you have problems with sound with opensuse
<violot> Twinview does rock :)
<levander> violot: I just know that my Windows box does the exact same thing after a fresh reinstall, until I download and install the video drivers
<PrimeHex> levander: because trying to pour 32 gallons of water into a 64 gallon container manages to mess up somehow, things don't fit right
<violot> levander, oh, I haven't used 64 bit windows.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: but, it's just wierd little programs around the edges? like flash?
<violot> We got my machine OS-less
<Ashton_Ke> I'm telling you, it was a problem with the libraries (or whatever the hell you guys call them, my brain is going out)
<violot> No, it came with Free DOS
<petriborg> 64bit windows is crap
<Ashton_Ke> Levander, sadly not.
<Ashton_Ke> A lot of programs simply aren't 64 bit compatible.
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: as does everybody's brain at 2:32 am
<petriborg> violot - what version of nvidia-glx are using?
<Ashton_Ke> You can force them to work, you just have to ensure they look at the right libraries.
<levander> 64 bit doesn't really make anything any better though (except in specific cases) I'd just use 32 bit until 64 bit became just as easy
<Ashton_Ke> Honestly, what do we call those things now?
<arrenlex> erpo: what does "file /bin/sh" say?
<PrimeHex> petriborg: i'm running vista final (leigt store bought copy), on my brand new core2duo x6800, and it's amazing
<violot> petriborg, ummm
<Ashton_Ke> Not worth the cost for me, tbh.
<PrimeHex> not at all
<cafuego> also not on topic
<petriborg> primehex - 64bit vista may not suck i was using xp and it didn't work for much
<levander> PrimeHex: this Ubuntu box I got hear is a C2D x6300 and I'm amazed with it.  x6800 would be crazy.
<arrenlex> Under normal desktop use, you will not notice a performance benefit from 64-bit. It's only useful for special applications, like 4GB+ RAM, or rendering, or servers, etc.
<violot> petriborg: 1.0-9629
<KrisWood> ok fixed my problem, I just had to disable dhcp >.<
<KrisWood> later all
<Ashton_Ke> Rendering would be me, Maya FTW!
<petriborg> violot - did you have to install other repositories to make that work or ?
<violot> Yes, I believe so, one sec.
<PrimeHex> levander: :D, isn't it amazing? I put edgy on there before i threw final on, and I had 1 million snowflakes running with 0 lag
<Ashton_Ke> Then again, Maya's in Windows only, dunno if Wine would work too well....
<PrimeHex> heh
<violot> I'm using beta drivers if I remember correctly.
<Ashton_Ke> brave man.
<PrimeHex> heh
<levander> petriborg: I know some people who ran Vista 64 Bit on their servers when it was in Beta because they said it ran better than 64 bit XP
<petriborg> violot - so you did them manually?
<violot> Ashton_Ke, :p
<violot> I got the debs
<arrenlex> Trentster: Just boot into the generic kernel and remove the 386 one.
<Ashton_Ke> Experimental software: Because somebodies gotta jump on that grenade.
<petriborg> levander - that wouldn't surprise me :-)
<levander> PrimeHex: What is snowflakes? Is that a screensaver?
<violot> deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<PrimeHex> petriborg: they really managed to not suck major cock with vista64bit
<PrimeHex> levander: http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotho1.png
<violot> deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable - 64 bit nvidia drivers
<violot> Beta
<PrimeHex> levander: beryl plugin
<violot> http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ - Here is his website
<petriborg> violot - ok how does that work though when you have an update to the kernel?
<toulouse> yay for beryl-it's the pimp sutff
<violot> Actually, I don't know if it is 64 bit only
<PrimeHex> toulouse: indeed
<Ashton_Ke> I can probably handle it sans 64 bit, with my Geforce 7800GT.
<Bakefy> PrimeHex: I must have some setting in windows that is making me have a password... I connected with my xbox just fine.  any ideas?
<violot> petriborg, I don't remember XD
<petriborg> violot - no it has 32bit too
<petriborg> violot - :(
<toulouse> PrimeHex: i love beryl, it makes my friends mad that they are on windows
<violot> Yeah, that is what I though
<levander> PrimeHex: ah, I see.  I'm waiting for feisty for Beryl...  I'll just wait and let Canonical do the work for me.
<violot> Ummmm
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: you can't run 1 million snowflakes without more then 2processors
<violot> I'm trying to remember
<Ashton_Ke> I have 2 processors.
<Ashton_Ke> :P
<toulouse> beryl will be with feisty??
<toulouse> i have hyperthreading
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: the x6800 box has brand new 8800's in sli
<petriborg> does anyone know what the ubuntu kernel is being linked to for the nvidia-glx?
<levander> PrimeHex: That's KDE in that screen shot?
<Ashton_Ke> SLI is a joke, tbh.
<PrimeHex> levander: that's gnome
<levander> toulouse: Yeah, in feisty, there are third party repositories available to put Beryl on Edgy though.
<petriborg> (this is important to me because i really don't feel like recompiling the linker to the nvidia binaries)
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: not when you feel like using 4 monitors :D
<Ashton_Ke> From what I've heard, it's only really good for giant resolutions.
<Ashton_Ke> Which... 4 monitors would be.
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: :D
<PrimeHex> also, running it to my 60inch lcd is also nice
<toulouse> hey may i reccomend the berylwiki? it's where i learned how to install beryl---worked 1st time, like a charm
<Ashton_Ke> I saw somebody trying to sell a laptop with SLI.
<PrimeHex> yea, berylwiki is very, very nice
<Ashton_Ke> Sounds like a bad idea.
<toulouse> btw, dont put beryl to your startup scripts until it works!
<levander> PrimeHex: I see now, the theme you got makes the buttons on the window title bars look like KDE to me.
<Ashton_Ke> Cook on your laptop while you wait!
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: sounds like a spermkiller
<toulouse> i did that wrong
<PrimeHex> levander: :D
<gop> hey
<toulouse> well, im going to bed guys
<violot> petriborg, try going to #ubuntu-xgl and asking who owns http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/
<toulouse> good luck
<petriborg> toulouse - yes i know about the berylwiki - i just don't want to have a lot of issues later
<violot> he can help you most likely
<gop> what software do I need for ubuntu to work with my tv tunner card
<petriborg> ok violot
<levander> SLI is for hard core gamers willing to spend the bucks.  That's about it
<gop> what software in ubuntu can I watch tv via my tv tunner card
<Ashton_Ke> Levander, not really.
<toulouse> it worked for me -that's no gaurantee it will work for others
<violot> He was the one that got it working for me
<levander> gop: MythTV is a full blown PVR software package.
<Ashton_Ke> SLI doesn't provide much of a boost in rendering time, only in maximum resolution.
<levander> gop: There are smaller ones "apt-cache search tv" to find them.
<Ashton_Ke> If you're running a nice projector, or 4 monitors (like our local nut Prime here), SLI is worth it.
<toulouse> anyone know how to get halo demo working under wine?
<Ashton_Ke> But if the highest you can go is 1280x1024 (or 1044x900 here (Hooray widescreen!))
<Ashton_Ke> SLI is not worth the cost.
<Ashton_Ke> Better of purchasing a shiny new 8800GT or whatever, instead of two 6800GT's.
<levander> Ashton_Ke: wouldn't it just be easier to have four desktops on at most two monitors than to have four monitors?
<toulouse> is transgaming worth the cost??
<petriborg> violot - yeah i'm just reluctant to jump to edgy without knowing how that will turn out - i have a very nice stable dapper but has old 8776 drivers on it
<Ashton_Ke> Levander, 4 monitors is actually very cool.
<PrimeHex> indeed
<violot> My dapper was very stable, and I gambled and upgraded to Edgy and it was fine.
<PrimeHex> rotating the cube still gives me vertigo
<missing_> anerotech: u still here?
<toulouse> 4monitors! wtf, im on one monitor, darn i feel small
<levander> I can't imagine myself doing enough stuff that I'd want four monitors.  Two monitors would come in handy, at times.
<PrimeHex> because it's physically impossible, but it messes with you
<Ashton_Ke> Are they set up in a square format prime, or are they all out in a line?
<arrenlex> My dapper was very stable, and I gambled and upgraded to Edgy, and it turned out so bad I went back to Debian. :)
<violot> Two monitors is nice :)
<PrimeHex> levander: irc irc wow and internet
<toulouse> cube works for me
<Ashton_Ke> I have a nice 19" widescreen LCD, good enough for me.
<Ashton_Ke> :P
<toulouse> 4 desktops
<Ashton_Ke> Forget cubes! I want more geometric shapes, now!
<PrimeHex> toulouse: but see, rotating the cube on 4 monitors means you see all four corners turn at once, which means if you do it on accident or too fast you get very confused and dizzy
<petriborg> arrenlex - that is what i'm worried about!
<violot> Ashton_Ke, you can
<levander> PrimeHex: what is wow?
<violot> Add more/less desktops
<kraut> moin
<Ashton_Ke> Ooooh.
<PrimeHex> levander: world of warcraft
<petriborg> arrenlex - i'd probably do the same if edgy didn't go well :/
<missing_> can anyone help me i get a make error when i try to compile a module http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<levander> You can play world of warcraft and browse the web at the same time?  That game is that slow paced?
<petriborg> primehex - WoW is why i'm looking to go to edgy :D
<violot> I wish gnome could do 4 desktops for each monitor instead of 4 total, like E17 can do
<jair> there is any application on ubuntu that makes easier and quicker to have a photoalbun integrated into apache two.  I mean a tool that can gather a group of pictures. resize them, create thumbnails and then prepare a web page?
<Bakefy> in the smb.conf file, what is "security  = user"
<Ashton_Ke> Prime, are your monitors in a square configuration, or are they in a line?
<violot> jair: Try Gallery2?
<Ashton_Ke> jair, I believe Google has a suite for that.
<jair> I would like to have a easy to use photo albun integrated on my site
<PrimeHex> Ashton_Ke: in a line, but they're shaped like \__/ around me
<Ashton_Ke> Ohhhh.
<PrimeHex> yea
<jair> Ashton_Ke: I will check that
<Ashton_Ke> I've just got a 19" LCD, but it was free.
<violot> I thought Picasa uploaded to sites?
<Ashton_Ke> So.....
<Ashton_Ke> Yeah.
<PrimeHex> that's why it messes with me when I rotate the cube, and using a panel isn't much better
<jair> violot: all right I will check that
<violot> Google's Picasa got a Linux version too
<missing_> jair: i think convert can do that
<violot> Gallery2 is nice
<pramz> hello everyone
<jair> violot: I will check those options guys thanks
<PrimeHex> picasa is nice, very user friendly
<violot> yeah
<jair> there is picasa for Linux?
<PrimeHex> yes
<Ashton_Ke> Google has some very good coders.
<PrimeHex> indeed
<Nembutal> the windows version of picasa works with wine anyway
<jair> great
<Ashton_Ke> I believe they make some open source stuff too?
<missing_> yes go i sugest cheking out automatix to install it
<jair> I will be checking that
<Nembutal> even though, the linux version is done with winelib
<Nembutal> :)
<pramz> well picasa for linux is done with winelib
<PrimeHex> :D
<violot> Yeah, that's the bad part ;)
<pramz> but it works great
<Nembutal> but actually
<Nembutal> I prefert he windows version ;P
<jair> ohh ok
<PrimeHex> lol
<pramz> same with google earth for linux
<Ashton_Ke> Who cares what it's made with, as long as it works!
<jair> ohh ok
<missing_> its not bad they contributted a lot to the wine comunity
<juanchito2006> Hello, after installing the ati driver and rebooting, the monitor gets out of sync. How do I fix this?
<PrimeHex> arrenlex: did you notice the z06 picture on my desktop or not? i just thought it was funny you used a vette in an analogy
<violot> jair, I'm trying to find my friend's online gallery thing he made
<violot> I don't know if it is open source or not though
<violot> I forget, so I'll look
<missing_> juanchito: u havent fixed it yet?
<ozzloy> t
<jair> violot: using the program gallery?
<missing_> juanchito: i can help you out by editing the xorg.onf file
<Ashton_Ke> jair: I think he means his friend made a different piece of software.
<violot> jair, no, he wrote his own software
<gop> !tv
<jair> wow
<jair> good stuff
<Ashton_Ke> !grue
<missing_> juanchito: paste your xorg.con file from /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<missing_> and give me the adress
<Ashton_Ke> I hope he backed up old xorg.conf
<petriborg> violot - one last question, you ever update you're kernel yet since installing this beryl guys nvidia stuff?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_(monster)
<sushi_> I made a new user account.   I want this user to be ablel to use sudo to do tasks (like mount volumes, change files, etc.)  but it says that only my first user can do sudo?   How do I fix this?
<Ashton_Ke> Sorry, had to.
<Ashton_Ke> :P
<violot> I run 2.6.17-10-generic
<Ashton_Ke> Hrm, there's a specific group you have to add your user to.
<PrimeHex> petriborg: i've used beryl and updated shit all the time, it's very odd that you actually have problems with it, and if you do you can just turn it off till you fix it
<TooR4u> anyone works with gmailfs??
<missing_> tv?
<Ashton_Ke> Uhhh, it might be "wheel"
<TooR4u> gmail file system
<gop> missing_,  tv tunner
<Bakefy> Why won't windows let me access my linux smb share with out a password.  my modded xbox works fine with it
<missing_> withc one?
<sushi_> Ashton_Ke if I just change my group to my first user ( "pot" ) then it should work?
<gop> any one
<sushi_> or change him to root group?
<Ashton_Ke> Hold on.
<gop> missing_,  I am trying to find one that workw with my tv tunner card
<missing_> gop what do u want to know?
<missing_> get a winpauge
<gop> how to get my tv tunner ati 200 tv wonder to work
<petriborg> primehex i haven't had a problem with it, i'm just being careful thanks
<missing_> just dont get an ati one i have an all in wonder
<gop> so ati ones won't work
<violot> jair, his software is this: http://www.noelcower.com/120  I'm asking it if it is free right now
<Ashton_Ke> Go to system -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Ashton_Ke> Find your new profile.
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<Ashton_Ke> Check "Properties"
<missing_> no im sorry they use that rae theather
<gop> I am using xawtv
<missing_> if they used the bt chiip it would work
<gop> but it won't show tv
<Ashton_Ke> Then go to "User priviledges" and check "Allow user to execute Administrative tasks"
<Ashton_Ke> Got that?
<petriborg> primehex, i'm a programmer and i need my linux to work most of the time, tinkering and games in linux = good, spending lots of down time, really bad
<gop> what software beside mthtv and xwtv
<PrimeHex> petriborg: i've had maybe, 5 minutes of downtime
<gop> are thier in linux
<missing_> gop: yeah xawtv wont give me anythiung either
<Ashton_Ke> (Hey, it's at 84%)
<petriborg> primehex excellent thanks
<cge> Has anyone here ever used ld10k1?
<sushi_> Ashton_Ke : Thanks , good solution !
<gop> what other tv tunner software is thier
<Ashton_Ke> No problem.
<violot> petriborg: I run 2.6.17-10-generic
<missing_> gop: i actually used vlc in windows but i dont know how it would work in linux
<Ashton_Ke> gop, try knoppmyth?
<violot> missing_, VLC is amazing in Linux
<petriborg> violot - ok thanks
<Ashton_Ke> Distro built around MythTV.
<gop> oh vlc works with channel surferng
<pluto> Hi, Im trying to back up one of my DVDs that I just bought to prevent scratches. It's a DVD9, and I want it to fit on a DVD5. K9copy always crashes when it gets to 99 percent of the read. Any way to copy from the command line or with another application? I want original menus etc.
<missing_> WOW they got a knoppix myth tv dis!!!!!!
<missing_> what a gift from heaven!!!
<erpo> pluto: Use DVDDecrypter and DVDShrink under wine.
<heatxsink> anyone in here
<heatxsink> grr
<gop> missing_,  how do you watch tv in vlc
<heatxsink> nm
<Ashton_Ke> I guess so, we have a DVD labeled "Knopmyth"
<missing_> violot yeah it is but its more amazing in windows for some reason
<KrisWood> Ok I'm back with more networking wierdness. It seems that disabling dhcp didn't fix it
<Ashton_Ke> In our "Big case of Linux discs"
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<heatxsink> has anyone in here use SVN with hooks to send an email out when something has been committed
<arrenlex> heatxsink: Only 798 people right now... it's more usually. I hope it is enough to help you.
<violot> missing_, oh, I thought you were asking if it had it or how to install it, sorry ;)
<gop> missing_,  in windows how do you watch tv via vlc
<heatxsink> arrenlex:  I miss typed
<heatxsink> sorry
<missing_> gop: well in windows i go to the file then open capture device
<gop> yea
<gop> what else
<arrenlex> _linux: Is your root filesystem read-only?
<pluto> Tried that erpo, but I can't get wine to recognize my drives. I've tried by going through and setting the right windows nt and all that, with no luck
<Trentster> Hi all, is there a correct or reccomended way of installing nvidia 9746 drivers, should i download and try install from nvidia site or is the a correct source i should add to my apt list.?
<Ashton_Ke> Trenster
<erpo> pluto: Are you using the latest version of wine?
<Ashton_Ke> !nvidia-glx
<_linux> arrenlex: it shouldnt be, but it seems like it got set to it, how can i change it
<missing_> juanchito: paste your xorg.con file from /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pluto> I'm  using what ever comes out of the repos on edgy so I'd think so
<Ashton_Ke> Hopefully ubotu will find it.
<KrisWood> firestarter is up and running but I've got no internet connectivity on the rest of the network. The eth1 is my internet interface and eth0 is my lan interface. I'm getting some really bizarre network latency when trying to ping my other machines from the linux box and the other machines can't ping the linux box at all. Any ideas?
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<petriborg> pluto - have you added the /dev/hdXX link to dosdevices/d::
<arrenlex> _linux: What's the output of "ls -ld /"?
<Ashton_Ke> Hold on.
<arrenlex> _linux: also ls -ld /tmp
<missing_> can anyone help me i get a make error when i try to compile a module http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<pluto> No, haven't ever heard of that petriborg, how do I do it?
<Trentster> arrenlex, thanks for the help with that generic thing...i just removed the 386 entries from the grub entries and booted into generic, but update still wants to install 386 kernel and patches, and i just have to uncheck it every time...oh well....at least its a workaround.
<KrisWood> all of the machines are on the same subnet, 255.255.0.0 with IP addresses of 192.168.15.x
<violot> jair, I don't think the MiniGallery software from noelcower.com is available anymore, sorry.  I think he trashed it
<MybJames> WOW
<_linux> arrenlex: im on a live CD right now
<violot> jair, go with Gallery2 or something
<missing_> !bint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> _linux: What are you trying to do from the liveCD?
<arrenlex> Trentster: Just remove the 386 kernel completely.
<jair> violot: Thank you very much for your help
<_linux> arrenlex: get help on how to fix my system
<MybJames> /ns ghost darth_afro56 fagchops
<Trentster> arrenlex, how do i do that?
<MybJames> lul
<jair> violot: I am checking in gallery2 is for Linux. and I think is a windows app? correct?
<violot> jair, no problem, even though I didn't do much ;)
<missing_> trentster: i thnk the program is called bint or the like icant remember but ubotu has the answer
<KrisWood> wierd, my linux box can't ping itself on the eth0 ip address
<violot> Gallery2 is a PHP app IIRC
<juanchito2006> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Bakefy> CAn anyone help me to connect to Samba from XP
<heqs> !linux
<violot> jair, http://gallery.menalto.com/
<pluto> Is there a way to run Decrypter successfully?
<juanchito2006> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Ashton_Ke> Trendster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<juanchito2006> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<missing_> bakefy: u mean the password thing?
<n2diy> KrisWood:  can it ping 127.0.0.1?
<arrenlex> Trentster: dpkg -l | grep image | grep 386 | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge -y
<foo> When will php 5.2 be available on ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Trentster> Ashton_Ke, thanks
<Bakefy> missing_: yes
<violot> jair, are you looking for something like Gallery or an app to upload and such automatically?
<KrisWood> n2diy: yes
<jair> violot: ohh so I will have to read about it
<violot> jair, BTW, have you tried Flickr?
<Trentster> arrenlex, thanks man!
<Bakefy> missing_: I can connect with other devices... i can't get windows to not use a password
<KrisWood> ok nm I typosed the ip the first time it is able to ping eth0
<jair> Flickr? no never heard of it.
<violot> jair, unless you want it on your website
<Samus_Aran> can anyone suggest why CUPS no longer has the option of using a USB printer ?  it used to have my Samsung printer listed fine, but no longer shows anything but LPT1 and a virtual PDF printer
<jair> I want it on my web site
<Ashton_Ke> No problem.
<violot> Flickr only does off site, but gives you a free gallery with stuff
<violot> I'd go with Gallery2 then
<n2diy> Ok, so ping is working ,and the boxes loopback is working, your problem is with ethX.
<KrisWood> still can't ping any other machine though
<jair> violot: I have apache two already running here--> www.pcguruji.com
<violot> Oh, if you want it on site, I'd go for Gallery2
<Ashton_Ke> Flickr good....
<pluto> I think I'mma hit the forums and hope for an up to date howto
<Ashton_Ke> Sorry, zombie-response.
<mojojojo__> is there sth like untested packages in Ubuntu? :)
<_linux> arrenlex: get help on how to fix my system
<KrisWood> it can ping one of the windows machines but half the time it says Destination Host Unreachable
<KrisWood> and that windows box can't get online
<missing_> about the decryptor question http://www.linuxeq.com/ has the answer
<violot> But Flickr is good for non-on-site-hosting-of-photos-wow-this-is-a-long-word-thing
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<n2diy> KrisWood: address me, so your posts are highlighted here. Are you running a firewall, or rounter?
<Bakefy> missing_:   Any ideas?  my modded xbox running wbmc can get on my smb with no problems... no password needed
<KrisWood> the rest of the machines don't respond at all
<CryptoMole> hi all
<KrisWood> n2diy: sorry
<KrisWood> n2diy: I'm running firestarter as the firewall, my ubuntu box acts as my router
<missing_> bakefy: well no i dont actually i had to set one on my windows box sorry i cant help you
<arrenlex> _linux: Do you know the device node name of your Linux root filesystem? Like /dev/sda2 or whatever?
<Rob-West> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jair> violot: I will go with gallery2 Thanks
<violot> jair, good luck :)
<_linux> arrenlex: /dev/hda1
<missing_> juanchito: do u want me to help you?
<Ashton_Ke> Always a bad sign, "Good luck!"
<Ashton_Ke> It's almost as if the words "You'll need it" should've been added.
<violot> Pfff, it's just a photo gallery :P
<sushi_> Ashton_ke I checked all the boxes in User Privilages and still I can't do administration tasks
<n2diy> KrisWood: roger that. Can you disable the firewall and try pinging?
<KrisWood> trying
<violot> I have confidence if he's set up his current site with php that he can unzip a folder ;)
<Bakefy> missing_: I can connect with other devices... i can't get windows to not use a password?
<KrisWood> still unreachable from the windows boxes
<Bakefy> sory
<n2diy> KrisWood: address me, so your posts are highlighted
<Bakefy> missing_:   what do you use for your default password?
<arrenlex> _linux: Do this from the liveCD: "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /target && sudo chroot /target"
<missing_> pluto: did u check http://www.linuxeq.com/
<arrenlex> _linux: Tell me when you're done.
<KrisWood> n2diy: sorry, kinda new to this irc thing
* pluto nods
<PrimeHex> WTF it's 3 am
<n2diy> KrisWood: is Samba, and Shares setup?
<PrimeHex> I still have to play viva pinata and elebits
<PrimeHex> damnit
<petribor1> dangit
<violot> Holy crap.
<foo> I want to upgrade to php 5.2 instead of 5.1.2 on ubuntu server. What's the best way to go about this?
<arrenlex> PrimeHex: Only 12:49 here.
<missing_> bakefy: something simple "allcodecs"
* PrimeHex wants a time machine
<KrisWood> n2diy: it's still unreachable from the windows machines, samba and shares are set up, everything worked fine before the power went out
<violot> I didn't realize it was 3!
<PrimeHex> arrenlex: wanna send your privage jet over?
<PrimeHex> violot: lol, you're welcome
* pluto wants a slave to install drivers
<violot> :P Thanks :P
<n2diy> KrisWood: no problem on being new to IRC, I am too.
<_linux> arrenlex: mkdir: cannot create directory `/target': Read-only file system
<PrimeHex> s/privage/private/
<Bakefy> missing_:   how did you set that password?
<Ashton_Ke> It's 3? Oh boy, I need to be up at 8 tomorrow.
<Ashton_Ke> This might be bad.
<violot> Me too :)
<arrenlex> _linux: ..from the liveCD?
* violot no sleep
<PrimeHex> pluto: transportation, 13$ an hour, and you have yourself a driver-installing slave
<missing_> bakefy: ohh u mean on the linux side
<n2diy> KrisWood: ah, power failure, not good.
<_linux> arrenlex: yes
<Bakefy> yeayh
<Ashton_Ke> I'm volunteering as some place or another tomorrow.
<Ashton_Ke> Physical work, bad time to be sleep deprived.
<PrimeHex> heh
<missing_> bakefy: jaja i cant do it it has something to do with pam and i dont need to know that yet
<arrenlex> _linux: What happens if you do this? mount -o remount,rw /
<n2diy> KrisWood: from a terminial run ifconfig.
<Ashton_Ke> I'll call it insomnia and pass off the responsibility to the government somehow.
<arrenlex> _linux: Uh, sudo on that
<PrimeHex> DAMNIT ubuntu, I wish this os didn't kick so much ass
<missing_> sorry
<pluto> PrimeHex: I'm getting close to trying to find someone online to compile these drivers for me and make it a nice deb..
<petribor1> smart people: i need to ensure one drive gets completely blanked (the old root, swap and boot), what is the best way to do that when doing the install?
<PrimeHex> pluto: :P
<frogzoo> KrisWood: power failure is only an issue if the disks are writing when the power's cut - I doubt it should break networking unless you're changing files at the time
<Bakefy> missing_:   okay
<arrenlex> pluto: What drivers are these?
<missing_> pluto: what do u mean a slave?
<arrenlex> pluto: Are you following a howto? Are you using module-assistant?
<_linux> arrenlex: whats it suspose to do? i didnt get an error or anything, so im assuming it did what it was suspose to do
* PrimeHex goes to enable hyper threading on this old p4 box
<missing_> can anyone help me with modula assistant?
<KrisWood> n2diy: done, what do you want to know from ifconfig? I know it's odd, I'm wondering if maybe something got bumped when I was stumbling around in the dark
<frogzoo> !helpme | missing_
<ubotu> missing_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* PrimeHex will be right back, after this commercial break!
<arrenlex> _linux: It remounts the root filesystem read-write. xD
<pluto> Nope arrenlex, just got the source drivers for this Touchscreen of mine and MAN they are a bihotch
<violot> Ohhhhh, touchscreen, yummy
<violot> Has anyone used Linux with a smart board?
<_linux> arrenlex: yay!
<pluto> Not if it hooks up from usb violot
* arrenlex is getting a tablet PC for his birthday tomorrow.
<Ashton_Ke> hrm
<missing_> hey frogzoo u remember the problem i had yesterday? with not beeing able to compile ?
<arrenlex> _linux: Now try "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /target && sudo chroot /target"
<n2diy> KrisWood: I think the power failure caused your modem to grab another internet address.
<surya> hhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<violot> arrenlex, happy almost-birthday :)
<KrisWood> n2diy: yes, it did
<arrenlex> violot: Well it is my birthday technically, as it's past midnight.
<missing_> can anyone help me with module assist im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/
<n2diy> KrisWood: Ok, so we need to tell your box what the new one is.
<violot> arrenlex, ah, good point
<violot> Happy birthday then :)
<arrenlex> missing_: Have you run "m-a prepare"?
<Ashton_Ke> How come the nvidia-glx driver only wants me to have 800x600 as my highest resolution?
<Ashton_Ke> And how can I change that?
<arrenlex> !fixres | Ashton_Ke
<pluto> Stupid thing would work fine if I could do a make clean, but instead I get some weird errors, even after i've unistalled and reinstalled the source
<ubotu> Ashton_Ke: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<violot> arrenlex:  *<:o)   <-- Smiley in party hat ;)
<KrisWood> n2diy: yes but shouldn't dhcp automaticly get that? I mean, my ubuntu box is online or I wouldn't be on this irc
<jair> violot: Thanks, Gallery looks like a very cool project
<juanchito2006> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<violot> jair, good luck with it, it's great :)
<KrisWood> n2diy: it's the static local IP that's having trouble
<missing_> arrenlex: yes still no luck
<_linux> arrenlex: mkdir: cannot create directory `/target': Read-only file system
<arrenlex> _linux: I don't know, man. Never seen that before from a liveCD. Sorry. = /
<n2diy> KrisWood: It is working! But why wouldn't ping work?
<arrenlex> missing_: Are you on a custom kernel?
<KrisWood> I don't know. The internet connection sharing through the firewall isn't working either
<juanchito2006> Look at this (usenet archive) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38987/
<aresgunther> hey I have a irc question
<KrisWood> n2diy: I don't know. The internet connection sharing through the firewall isn't working either
<n2diy> KrisWood: Why would a static local IP be effected by a power outage?
<juanchito2006> aresgunther: ask
<aresgunther> where can I find a proxy to use with IRC?
<KrisWood> n2diy: I don't know, that's why I'm here >.<
<aresgunther> so my ip isn't out in the open
<missing_> arrenlex: yes and all the surce and headers are there ive already ran module assist prepare update and build fails
<nix_ferret> Anyone know how I could copy a bunch of jpgs in a bunch of folders to one folder?
<n2diy> KrisWood: Reset your router?
<PrimeHex> ok
<PrimeHex> I'm back
<PrimeHex> it's faster now
<KrisWood> n2diy: My linux box IS my router
<nix_ferret> cp -R *.jpg?
<juanchito2006> aresgunther: try googlin it
<n2diy> KrisWood: Reset your modem?
<arrenlex> missing_: If you're sure you have headers, then I don't know. Never had any experience with custom kernels.
<aresgunther> I tried many times
<arrenlex> nix_ferret: No. That won't work.
<aresgunther> I can't find a reasonable way to do it
<aresgunther> do you use a proxy?
<KrisWood> n2diy: done many many times now
<n2diy> KrisWood: I'm waiting for the calvary to arrive, I'm just guessing!
<KrisWood> n2diy: lol thanks
<nix_ferret> any ideas?
<missing_> arrenlex: i c the weird part is that ive rebuilt the same modules on my previos kernel before so its not that i did somethin wrong i used the same tutorials both time
<KrisWood> n2diy: methinks I'll shut down the linux box, make sure the nic is firmly seated, check all the wires, and try again
<KrisWood> brb
<n2diy> KrisWood: Good luck, wish I could have been more helpful.
<aresgunther> any cheep wireless cards for a laptop that should work out of the box?
<n2diy> KrisWood: That is a good plan.
<Ashton_Ke> Anything with the Orinoco driver, or Atheros, in my experience.
<aresgunther> anyone know how to use a proxy with IRC?
<missing_> can anyone help me with module assist im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38984/ it has something to do with linux/config.h
* aresgunther thinks
<missing_> aresgunther: u have all the proxy information already?
<erpo> I have a project that uses autogen (build instructions are ./autogen.sh;make;make install). I need to compile this C program with the -g flag. How do I do this?
<aresgunther> no
<aresgunther> I still need help
<aresgunther> any ideas?
<missing_> ares: well u dont have a proxy server?
<aresgunther> no
<aresgunther> I don't know how to use one with irc
<missing_> ares: then u want to find a public proxyserver?
<neurotech> PrimeHex|Games arrrrhhh!
<TooR4u> !gmailfs
<cge> missing_: It sounds to me like ares wants to know how to use one.
<aresgunther> I found a list, but none of them worked with irc, they got rejected for one reason or another.
<cge> aresgunther: Why do you want to use one?
<_linux> how do i change my system from read only to read-write?
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<aresgunther> I don't like my ip address in plain sight.
<n2diy> _linux: You don' want to do that!
<cge> aresgunther: Hmm... you could use freenode's tor service if you run tor - it works very well and has surprisingly low latency for a tor connection.
<missing_> well u cant use one if u dont have a server to connect to but u need an ip and some ports go here to look at some public servers http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html
<aresgunther> anyway other then a proxy to get rid of that information?
<mokkan> how i install firfocks 2 on ubuntoo
<cge> aresgunther: If you only care about freenode, then you could also become a PDPC member and get a cloak.
<aresgunther> because if I look up 'ubotu' 's information their ip address is not there.
<aresgunther> eh?
<mokkan> ne help? plz?
<_linux> n2diy: yes i do, its at read only now, so it cant create the files it needs to boot
<neurotech> Xgl is using 40% CPU, wtf?
<aresgunther> elaborate, please.
<mokkan> ill b ur best frend :\
<missing_> ares: heres a list http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html
<_linux>  /join #beryl
<missing_> neurotech: u got it working?
<petriborg> wow that took a long time for my ghost to go away
<aresgunther> cge: please explain how I can do that.
<neurotech> Yeah it was working fine missing_
<mokkan> sigh, thx 4 nuthin
<cge> aresgunther: Sorry, I was away from my computer for a bit to get my power cable.
<n2diy> _linux: Then how I'm I reading your posts?
<cge> aresgunther: Which one?
<violot> TooR4u: Have you ever had problems with gmail as a file system?  Like deleted accounts?
<Ashton_Ke> That mokkan guy sure was impatient.
<aresgunther> cge: 'then you could also become a PDPC member and get a cloak.'
<_linux> n2diy: im on a live CD
<cge> aresgunther: Ah.
<_linux> thats why my name is linux
<neurotech> I rebooted and now Xgl is using like 41% CPU and Beryl makes all my titlebars disappear and reappear, flickering style
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with network problems in 6.10 running on a G5 iMac?
<cge> aresgunther: One minute - I will find the instructions for you.
<petriborg> neurotech - scary >.<
<aresgunther> cge: Thanks.
<missing_> well if i remember correctly u have to disable some kind of extension maybe the composite one
<n2diy> _linux: Ok, so what happened to your install, that caused you to boot from the live CD?
<_linux> n2diy: nothing happened on my install, my install has been good for 6 months, i just accidently turned my system to read only
<spike723> what package do I want if I have firefox and I want flash / shockwave support?
<petriborg> _linux: to read only in fstab?
<violot> Anyone Evolution guru's here?
<_linux> probably
<violot> I have an account with a saved password, and I want to know it :P
<_linux> i was messing with my fstab
<violot> I forgot my password
<petriborg> _linux: well that should be easy to fix yeah?
<_linux> how do i change it?
<violot> I'm transferring to Thunderbird, but I haven't used this address in 30 days, so I forget the password
<KrisWood> n2diy: ok I fixed it
<n2diy> _linux: you can't accidently do that, you did something, or an update did something.
<cge> aresgunther: http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml. I had also heard that there were free cloaks as well, you might want to ask in #freenode. Finally, if you are a member of a group, such as an Ubuntu developer or Wikipedia editor, you can obtain a free group cloak through them. Wikipedia is particularly easy if you have a reasonable number of edits there.
<KrisWood> n2diy: Apparently port 1 of my switch got fried in the power outage
<petriborg> _linux: open a terminal, mount you're drive, and then use root to modify /etc/fstab
<n2diy> _linux: What was the fix??!!
<KrisWood> n2diy: moving my eth0 cable to port 5 fixed the issue
<aresgunther> cge: Thanks for your help.
<_linux> i know that, but what do i change in it
<KrisWood> n2diy: time to buy a new switch I guess >.<
<KrisWood> n2diy: thanks for the help though :)
<n2diy> KrissWood, sorry to hear that, but glad your cooking agian.
<petriborg> _linux: paste me the line and i will attempt to help
<KrisWood> n2diy: NP, I'm glad for the help brainstorming, I guess that's what I really needed lol
<cge> aresgunther: You're welcome. Hopefully the process still works well - the last time I bought a cloak it was before lilo had passed away.
<neurotech> After getting XGL and Beryl 0.1.1 running nicely, I rebooted and now Xgl is hogging like 41% CPU and Beryl is causing my titlebars to flicker on and off. Any ideas?
<n2diy> KrisWood, sorry to hear that, but glad your cooking agian.
<KrisWood> ok I'm off, night all!
<n2diy> KrisWood, nada, stuff happens.
<_linux> i dont want to mount my HD, somthin always goes wrong and it never works right
<petriborg> neurotech - i would guess bad xorg config
<nix_ferret> Dude, voltron on my tivo...nice.
<petriborg> _linux: can you please give more details?
<petriborg> _linux: "something goes wrong" meaning you have drive corruption?
<_linux> no
<jlowell> how do I get beryl to start on login in kde?
<cge> Does anyone here use an emu10k1/2 based card such as an Audigy 1/2?
<_linux> i just dont like dealing with mounting stuff
<petriborg> _linux: well i'm sorry but that will be required to fix this problem
<violot> Anyone know the answer to my Evolution problem?
<_linux> but it wont, i can just boot up my ubuntu and do it that way
<_linux> i just have to figure out what to change
<Ashton_Ke> I'm out.
<Ashton_Ke> Goodnight ladies and gentlemen, whichever is applicable.
<petriborg> _linux: except there are maybe 3 or 4 ways to actually set you're drive to read only
<violot> Goodbye
<_linux> like what?
<violot> Anyone know how to get a stored password in Evolution?
<nix_ferret> is the connection over SSL violet?
<petriborg> _linux: here are 2, 1. in the line look for "ro" it will appear in the option line (this might also be spelled out), 2. you might have a bad mask number something like 700  or 000 like mask=200 or something
<moktod> how do install a newer version of a package (for example, gqview)
<petriborg> those are what i can remember off the top of my head
<moktod> i want the latest version that can deal with Nikon Raw images properly
<violot> nix_ferret, it is just a password for one of my email accounts
<cge> violot: From my cursory and outdated knowledge of Evolution, which is made yet more inaccurate by my dislike for the program, I believe that it stores passwords in GNOME's keyring, in which case you could use gnome-keyring-manager to obtain the passwords.
<nix_ferret> Yeah, I'm aware
<nix_ferret> Sniff the packet, it's in plain text
<petriborg> i never did get around to using evolution :/
<violot> Using wireshark?
<nix_ferret> or grep the directory, but I doubt that's in plaintext
<liberion> hey guys do they have a debian package of fretsonfire?
<violot> I'm migrating to Thunderbird
<n2diy> petriborg: you aren't missing anything.
<violot> nix_ferret, using Wireshark?
<cge> violot: Wireshark would work.
<cge> violot: dsniff might be easier.
<violot> Ok, I'll try
<moktod> how do install a newer version of a package (for example, gqview)
<nix_ferret> Dunno, I usually use winXP proggies
<violot> I'll try dsniff
<violot> Although wireshark was kind of easy when I tried
<nix_ferret> I KNOW it get's transmitted in plain text b/c I sniffed my own
<cge> violot: dsniff isn't a general sniffing program - it looks specifically for passwords.
<violot> Ah, I guess that would be easier than
<n2diy> moktod: apt-get upgrade install (package name)
<violot> then
<cge> nix_ferret: It depends on the client setup and server capabilities, and it is quite possible that it isn't transmitted in plaintext depending on the options.
<nix_ferret> unless it's ssl or md5, then it's plaintext
<nix_ferret> charter, comcast, alltel don't use any sort of special connections.
<Ganjadude> damn alot of people in here, maybe i can get some help?
<nix_ferret> I imagine none of the commercial ones do, so the AOLers can set it up easy.
<moktod> n2diy, that does not appear to accomplish what I'd like done
<cge> nix_ferret: Every single email server I use uses SSL or TLS, including SMTP servers.
<cge> nix_ferret: But I see your point.
<Ganjadude> IF anyone has any knowledge of hybrid IRCd and can help me out, i seem to only allow 1 user on at any given moment
<nix_ferret> That's b/c yours aren't comcast or aol or something stupid
<n2diy> moktod: Oh well, life is a beach!
<nix_ferret> ...I imagine.
<violot> I think I found it in wireshark
<missing_> question is it possible to substitude aptitude for apt-get or are they diferent things? ive always used dkpg
<violot> But it looks to be md5 sum, but I'm no expert
<violot> I'm having a problem with dsniff
<cge> missing_: Yes, it is possible. aptitude is a frontend to apt-get.
<violot> dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found
<cge> violot: Dsniff probably doesn't show it because it isn't in plaintext.
<violot> It uses SSL
<violot> I think
<violot> And it looks to be an md5 sum what I found
<cge> violet: one moment.
<violot> It was in "Application Data"
<violot> Right after the "Here's what I can do .... Login .... .... " from the server
<nix_ferret> If you don't know if your e-mail uses SSL, then you sure as heck don't know what a md5 hash looks like...
<cge> violot: You could change the options in evolution.
<violot> Well, it has a long list of numbers and letters XD
<nix_ferret> hahah
<missing_> cge: thank you ive wondered why there was a shell command that worked the same way as apt-get
<missing_> thats redundant
<IRCD_HELP_PLZ> any chance you might be of any assistance, im tryin to get hybrid IRCD going, i got eVERYTHING working, services and all.... but i can only connect 1 user at any given time
<nix_ferret> to bad it's not in windows, you could get it quick with the iopus password proggie
<violot> Doesn't aptitude also install the suggested packages?
<cge> missing_: It isn't the same, though. Try running it without any commands.
<zen2> lmao IRCD_HELP_PLZ
<cge> missing_: It's more like synaptic.
<IRCD_HELP_PLZ> yeah yeah i got 4 days to get this bug worked
<zen2> yeah phill i know
<IRCD_HELP_PLZ> lol
<missing_> jajajajjajjajajjajaja i have found the solution to my make problem!!!!!!!!!!!
<violot> cge: Change what options?
<cge> violot: The server settings.
<zen2> !ircd
<violot> What server settings?
<violot> :|
<ubotu> ircd: IRC Server daemon - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cge> violot: Password type
<nix_ferret> in evolution, The SETTINGS MAN!.
<nix_ferret> I need FULL POWER!
<neurotech> is 0.1.4 available for ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<missing_> if anyone comes in here with problems installing the ati 8.32.5 drivers tell them they dont compile properly!!
<violot> Wait, MD5 is not allowed, all I get is password
<nix_ferret> Well...yeah.
<violot> I'm confused :|
<nix_ferret> Is it comcast or something?
<violot> I need to recover my password :P   That's about all I know
<violot> ubuntusociety.org
<nix_ferret> Who's the e-mail with?
<violot> ubuntusociety.org
<cge> violot: If I remember correctly some sort of trivial reversible hashing is used. Let me think of other ways.
<nix_ferret> violet, can't you just go to http://www.ubuntusociety.org/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=lostPassword and get a new one?
<zen2> !ircd-hybrid
<ubotu> ircd-hybrid: high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0.3-3.1 (edgy), package size 492 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<nix_ferret> I mean... XD
<zen2> !ircd-hybrid links
<tigerflyer> i have an external usb disk attached... it came out of an old linux laptop... is there a gui way to erase it all and repartition it?
<violot> Doh!
<violot> I couldn't find that link
<zen2> yeah tigerflyer
<tigerflyer> sweet... care to share zen2?
<violot> nix_ferret, that is not for the webmail
<zen2> what os you useing to do it
<tigerflyer> ubuntu
<violot> That is for the main site, they have different passwords
<missing_> sudo shutdown -r now
<cge> violot: Use gconf-editor to look in the evolution settings.
<cge> violot: I'm having trouble testing since the only IMAP server on my local network only runs with SSL.
<violot> cge: There doesn't seem to be anything holding my passwords :|
<r_rehashed> hi
<sb_> hello, right now I am trying to install Xubuntu 6.10 Edgy on an HP Brio, and it says the cd rom wont mount. Ive burnt countless cds of it, and the original cd installed just fine when I used it on another computer, which was an Hp E-pc (evectra). Even the original Cd wont work.....if that contributes to the probem, ive had to boot xubuntu from a floppytwith smart boot manager on it. However, if thats not the case, what should I do? the ISO file is on my
<sb_>  main computer which is running Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy (with Gnome and KDE installed), so I cant run MD5summer.
<nix_ferret> violot, it's got to be sent somewhere.
<wiitard> Hello guys.
<violot> I know, but I don't know where :P
<linux_user400354> a
<wiitard> Can some one help me install this Intel intergratioin of Hostap?
<Lazyleaf> Does dig come with ubuntu 5.10?
<violot> nix_ferret, nothing in gnome-keyring-manager
<linux_user400354> what's dig?
<foo> Anyone know where I can get php5.2 from? I don't see it in backports?
<Lazyleaf> it's a utility that's part of bind9
<Lazyleaf> i believe
<wiitard> Helo?
<cge> violot: Let me find a server I can safely log into in plain text.
<emun> ubuntu is denying me access to system configuration ,cannot get into root with su/sudo. what did i do wrong I cannot even launch synaptic anyloger
<nix_ferret> I don't know what they use for auth. They could use anything. I thought you just wanted the pass for a cox cable type account.
<r_rehashed> i have been trying to re-install grub but have been unanble to. i keep getting messages like `Error 23: Error while parsing number' and `Error 11: Unrecognized device string' for the commands root (sd0, 5) and root (hd0, 5), respectively.
<r_rehashed> please help me
<Hirni> emun: did you create some root password?
<linux_user400354> strange, nmap shows port 22 open but i cant get a login prompt from ssh
<tigerflyer> how can i tell when i "identify" if it is actaully identifying me
<violot> cge: Found it
<Hirni> is anyone familiar with voip and using voipbuster with any program?
<linux_user400354> firewall cant be blocking it or else nmap wouldnt show the port open
<violot> Evolution passwords are stored in: ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution
<zen2> it will set a new mode
<nix_ferret> found your pass?
<cge> violot: Ah, I remember that directory.
<violot> nix_ferret, yes
<nix_ferret> plain text?
<emun> I  have a password to boot up ubuntu but when I  use it in the terminal it say sudo error
<nix_ferret> I prefer thunderbird myself.
<wiitard> man, how do compile a build?
<cge> nix_ferret: .gnome2_private is 700
<Gosha> "deb http://apt.tt-solutions.com/ubuntu/ edgy main" how would that be in ubuntu? instead of deb "apt-get"?
<mdious> wiitard:  usually you just run ./configure then make then make install...or some fancy people do a make&&make install or something lol
<nix_ferret> It's still in there plain text though.
<cge> nix_ferret: Yes, but it is Evolution, one cannot have great expectations for it.
<wiitard> MDIOUS, so do i have to go to the directory?
<wolverine> I have a question about installation of Ubuntu 6.06 can anyone help me?
<wiitard> I wish there was a gui way...
<Terminus> !ask| wolverine
<ubotu> wolverine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cge> nix_ferret: Evolution is the email client that kept an experimental and barely-functional IMAP option in production builds, with no explanation or warning, for over a year and several major releases after the problem was noticed.
<Terminus> !anyone| wolverine
<ubotu> wolverine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wolverine> I wante to know that what is minimum RAM required for Ubuntu 6.06
<emun> hirni, I do not know whether i did something in smb4k  to mess things up , i was trying to set up samba to connect to windows network
<cge> wolverine: What amount do you have?
<mdious> wiitard:  yeah un-tar whatever it is you download, go into that directory and run ./configure
<nix_ferret> I just didn't like it, no real technical reason.
<Terminus> wolverine: tricky. depends on what you want to be able to do. it could probably run on 64mb if you don't run a GUI.
<wolverine> cge: I have 256 MB DDR
<mdious> wiitard:  i think ./configure --help will list options you have
<wiitard> mdios it says bash no such file or directory.
<Terminus> wolverine: that's enough to run a GUI. =)
<wolverine> but i am not abale to install it
<_linux> anyone know how to change a system from read only to read-write?
<cge> wolverine: Use the alternate installation disc.
<wolverine> when I boot with LIve CD it will go to desktop and then when I click on install icon it just show busy and then after some time system gets hanged
<cge> _linux: Do you have a command line?
<linux_user400354> _linux: umask
<wolverine> I tried with 3 different CDs and 2 Different DVD ROms
<emun> ubuntu is not allowing me to get into root, what do i do
<_linux> cge: yes
<wolverine> so I think there is not prob with CD or CD drive
<wiitard> MDIOUS  when i type ./configure it says no such directory
<cge> wolverine: You tried the alternate CD, the CD without a GUI and only a text-mode install?
<linux_user400354> _linux: it depends on the filesystem, but you will have to umount it and then mount it again with the correct options
<foo> Anyone know where I can get php5.2 from? I don't see it in  backports? I'm on dapper 6.06 server edition with a LAMP install.
<cge> linux_user400354: That isn't true.
<cge> _linux: Try mount -o remount,rw
<foo> /w 43
<mdious> wiitard:  what does the command 'pwd' bring up?
<wolverine> no I have that live cds which Ubuntu ship for free
<wiitard> noo
<_linux> cge: that all?
<wiitard> IT says invalid file or directory.
<cge> _linux: Well, with the mount point after it.
<_linux> ok
<wolverine> cge: thats why I asked that 256mb ram is sufficient for GUI installation or not?
<nix_ferret> Well, I've gotta meet up with this nigerian diplomat, l8r
<cge> wolverine: It might not be, I'm not sure. I never use it.
<tigerflyer> if i have a 60 gig hard drive... and i format it to ext3... is it normal for it to be 52 gigs free
<linux_user400354> strange, i have a computer with sshd running but i cant ssh into it. a firewall isnt blocking it. i can see from nmap the port is opened.
<wolverine> cge:cause I have separate 20GB HDD for it
<linux_user400354> ssh just hangs
<cge> wolverine: How experienced are you with Linux?
<emun> help heeelp please, how do i get into root ,ubuntu does not allow me , what command can i use
<missing_> tiger: yeah the unformatted size is diferent because it also need some kind of journaling to know here the files are in the drives
<wolverine> cge: no this is my second time only first I installed mandriva 2006
<tigerflyer> missing_, i know... but is 8 gigs right for ext3?
<tigerflyer> i know some take less
<tigerflyer> some take more
<wolverine> cge: but I want to install now Ubuntu
<cge> wolverine: Hmm... do you have a fast internet connection and a CD writer?
<wiitard> Does Anyone know if a Intel wireless chipset is PRISM?
<missing_> tiger: did u chekc to see what info fdisk gave u about the partition table?
<cge> tigerflyer: Ext2 and 3 have space reserved for root.
<wolverine> cge: I have a DVD writer but I have limited download limit for my internet connection
<frogzoo> tigerflyer: completely normal - 5% is reserved for overhead, ext needs this for defragging
<cge> tigerflyer: Also, do you mean 60 gebibytes or 60 gigabytes, and 52 gigabytes or 52 gebibytes?
<tigerflyer> cge, its an external hd... its not bootable so does it have root?
<tigerflyer> gigabytes*
<tigerflyer> frogzoo, thanks
<cge> tigerflyer: Errr, gibibytes, sorry.
<missing_> tiger: some oems like dell and compaq like to hide theyre repair partiotions
<Gosha> someone said ubuntu was debian cousin .. how come this wont work? --> "deb http://apt.tt-solutions.com/ubuntu/ edgy main"
<wolverine> cge: any solution?
<tigerflyer> missing_, hmmm ok... last ? for the night... whats the best fs to maximize space?... this drive is just for storage
<cge> wolverine: Yes.
<wolverine> what? cge
<detectiveinspekt> I have changed my gf card from ati to a nvidia one, it no longer displays the gui, what is needed?
<wolverine> cge: I have a DVD writer but I have limited download limit for my internet connection
<cge> wolverine: But I'm not sure if I can lead you through it. You need to partition the disk manually, and then enable the swap partition.
<tigerflyer> detectiveinspekt,   did u install the nvidia drivers?
<cge> wolverine: Unless you are able to download 700 megabytes.
<detectiveinspekt> no, I'm not sure what package I should be installing
<wolverine> cge: no but CD is not going upto partiton stage its going only upto selecting country and then gets hanged
<tigerflyer> remove all the ati shit
<amigamia> i have a netgear wireless usb and it is not being detected by ubuntu...maybe i have to late of a version? i got this like at the first of the yea rthis box.
<tigerflyer> and install the invidia drivers
<missing_> tiger: u should check with sudo fdisk /dev/xxx and then then the p command?
<cge> tigerflyer: You can set up ext3 to have a smaller restriction.
<cge> missing_: That isn't relevant, this is about space in a single partition.
<violot> YES SOLVE AMIGAMIA'S PROBLEM MY FRIEND HAS THAT PROBLEM! :P
<cge> wolverine: I know, you need to do the partitioning in another way.
<amigamia> chao violot!
<tigerflyer> amigamia, r u sure ur usb card is supported?
<violot> 'lo amigamia
<wiitard> this stuf is hard... could some one remote connect and install this program for me.
<wolverine> cge: but how? right now its entire single partition
<cge> Could someone guide wolverine through manually partitioning with the 6.06 LiveCD?
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wiitard> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n30n> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wiitard> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<IRCD_HELP_PLZ> any chance you might be of any assistance, im tryin to get hybrid IRCD going, i got eVERYTHING working,
<emun> need help i get these errors when i try to enter root: su authentication error, or sudoers file : syntax error
<amigamia> maybe i need to update the ubuntu version?
<tigerflyer> emun, ubuntu doesnt use su
<amigamia> they sent me this disc like around january :)
<wiitard> HElp me install a tarball.
<violot> emun: One sec, there is a link that fixes that
<violot> Lemme find it
<cge> wolverine: I don't remember very well - I haven't run Dapper since June, and always use cfdisk anyway. I think you can go to System/Administration/Discs or something of the sort. Either that or GParted might be on there.
<petriborg> sigh so much always to do when installing new ubuntu
<amigamia> brb
<tigerflyer> violot, i thought u couldnt su with ubuntu?
<violot> No, you have to just add a root password
<wolverine> cge: k I'll try thanks for help
<missing_> tiger: u can its sudo su
<tigerflyer> what the crap?!?!?! i wasnt aware of that and ive been usuing ubuntu for a while... <shakes head> learn something new everyday
<cge> wolverine: If you are comfortable with the terminal, you could also use cfdisk.
<emun> tigerflyer, then i tried sudo -i and that failed
<violot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-6357ee1f3ec93078a7d7cbc2c627208117e9499d
<missing_> tiger: jajaj i used to use sudo gnone-terminal before tha
<wolverine> cge: no right now I am on win
<violot> emun: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-6357ee1f3ec93078a7d7cbc2c627208117e9499d
<cge> wolverine: Oh, then you could do the partitioning there.
<cge> wolverine: If you know how to do that.
<emun> violot, thanks
<violot> No problem
<tigerflyer> emun... did u try sudo su
<tigerflyer> i just did it and it works
<tigerflyer> wow... ims peeckless
<petriborg> anyone know how to make that PC beep stop when you do auto-tab complete in a terminal
<wolverine> cge: ok I know how to do partition but I think partition is not a problem
<wiitard> Linux isnt my friend this stuff is too hard.
<tigerflyer> petriborg, look in the sound preferences
<wolverine> cge: its may be RAM which is I think not sufficeint
<tigerflyer> i think thats how i made mine stop
<n2diy> wiitard, so surrender to the dark side.
<cge> wolverine: The idea is that it is filling up all of your RAM. So you can partition the drive manually so that you have a spare swap partition, and then use the mkswap and swapon commands in the liveCD to add the swap partition.
<petriborg> tigerflyer: yeah i know its in there somewhere but my "pc speaker" is currently marked off but it is still beeping
<wiitard> I dont even know how to install a tarball.
<cge> petriborg: Use sudo rmmod pcspkr
<wolverine> cge: anyway I'll search for minimum RAM requirement
<wolverine> cge: k
<wolverine> cge: I'll try
<tigerflyer> petriborg, unplug ur pc speaker?
<tigerflyer> haha
<n2diy> wiitard, can you learn?
<cge> tigerflyer: rmmod pcspkr is easier.
<petriborg> tigerflyer: i mean the internal pc speaker
<petriborg> this isn't a "speaker" but that little one that can go "beep" when you boot etc
<tigerflyer> cge, i know... i wasnt being serious
<cge> petriborg: Then use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to make sure that the pcspkr module is never loaded again.
<Ganjadude> any chance you might be of any assistance, im tryin to get hybrid IRCD going, i got eVERYTHING working,
<tigerflyer> petriborg, actually that noise does come from a tiny speaker inside... mine caught fire once
<squid0> hi all. i've got 2 ubuntu machines (i'm asking here cause this relates to apt which is a debian invention TMK), and i need to upgrade both of them to the latest ubuntu release. however, i'll end up downloading many of the same files twice. is there some way that i can download only on the 1 box, and then somehow share them with the 2nd one, without foregoing the updating feature of using apt?
<tigerflyer> filled my whole case with smoke... smelled like shit
<petriborg> tigerflyer hah yeah a little tiny one in the case
<cge> tigerflyer: I did that once with an IBook that had a tendency to make a horrible and extremely loud high-pitched squeal when coming out of sleep. I opened the case and cut the wires after it went off in a library.
<squid0> *forget the parentheses...
<tigerflyer> haha
<juan>  im having x problems but have no idea what it is, all the autoconfigures are failing is this a good place to get help or is there anywhere better
<cge> juan: If it isn't too obscure or complex, this is the best place.
<Astrozombie> Can some one walk me through a Tarball install
<cge> juan: If it is, then the ubuntu-users mailing list is probably the best place.
<cge> juan: And if it is a problem like the problems I have, then you will have to solve them yourself and tell everyone how to fix it.
<tigerflyer> is "lost+found" mandatory for a storage drive?
<cge> tigerflyer: For ext2/ext3, yes.
<tigerflyer> can i hide it?
<thaz> Hi guys, if anyone would be nice and can answer me this simple question, is it possible to install a version of ubuntu on my computer, which uses a sata drive?
<cge> tigerflyer: Not really, but why does that matter?
<Astrozombie> any one can help me install HOSTAP?
<juan> everytime i launch a program in a consol i get an unitialized input device error, however if i dont launch from console it runs fine what does it mean? and could it be messing with my auto config atempts
<tigerflyer> thaz, yes
<emun> hi i am getting error in the terminal window:  ...sudo ;parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 0
<thaz> For AMD 64bit computing?
<tigerflyer> i mean no
<tigerflyer> sorry
<tigerflyer> haha
<thaz> meh
<cge> emun: If you haven't set a root password then you are doomed, as you disobeyed the Commandment of Sudo: Only use visudo to edit sudoers.
* Burkaya aiya!!!
<cge> emun: More seriously, restart in single-user mode, and use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers back to a reasonable state. You might as well set a root password while doing so.
<emun> cge, please help how do i remove this damnation please
<mojojojo__> is it possible to limit bandwidth of update manager?
<NightFire91> Free Hosting Doesn't come any better than this >> http://www.solarcombat.net/hosting.php
<mojojojo__> i'm downlaoding edgy, but can't do a thing while updating
<emun> how do i start in single user mode
<violot> NightFire91, is that yours?
<violot> I'd be interested
<violot> :p
<NightFire91> yes
<NightFire91> :)
<violot> Is that for real!?
<cge> emun: Restart, and it should be an option in grub.
<cge> emun: Probably as "recovery" or something.
<Hit3k> anyone know anything that will convert cue/bin files to .mpeg?
<petriborg> cge: i did the blacklist suggestion - thanks!
<emun> cge, ok
<cpk1> Hit3k: i think bchunk
<cge> petriborg: That annoys me all the time.
<Hit3k> cpk1, i couldnt get that to work
<Hit3k> cpk1, it always returned .isos of 0mb
<cpk1> Hit3k: why not? its pretty straightforward
<cge> Hit3k: Use bchunk to convert it to an iso, then use mencoder or mplayer (I believe you want the latter) to convert it to mpeg.
<petriborg> man is the edgy font defaults ugly
<emun> cge, how do i use visudo to edit / etc/sudoers
<cge> emun: Just run visudo.
<cge> emun: Assuming you are root.
<emun> ok cge  thanks i will try it bye for now
<cge> emun: You want something like YOUR_USERNAME ALL=(ALL) ALL or %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<cge> petriborg: It depends on the screen, I suppose. The default fonts looked nice on my 124 dpi screen when I was running Edgy.
<juan> are there any howtos/guides for if my autocnigure keeps failing?
<cpk1> you should be able to play it as an iso
<cge> juan: If no one helps you here, the mailing list is probably the best place to ask.
<juan> how do i join the mailing list?
<Astrozombie> Anyone help me install hostap.
<cge> juan: The forums might be better, actually, at ubuntuforums.org. But the mailing lists are at ubuntu.com/community/lists
<juan> thx
<Astrozombie> :'(
<Hit3k> cpk1, after I mount the image do I just play it in mplayer?
<magic_ninja> what up
<Astrozombie> anyone alive
<juan> thx i intend to sort that problem out there are there easy guides for either of the following tho? not having admin privilages when i login and setting up a webcam that isnt detected
<cpk1> Hit3k: good question, lucky for you I found a video in bin cue format so i can test it
<petriborg> sometimes waiting for stuff to download just sucks
<alienseer23> hello, I just reinstalled edgy, and things aren't going so well
<petriborg> sadness
<chrissturm> i want to do a software raid. what features will lvm bring me?
<squid0> alienseer23: i'm upgrading to edgy at the moment. what problems have you got (just curious)
<squid0> ?
<alienseer23> first...no sound with my creative sb 24 bit live
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> how can I play (without converting the file to mpg) a flv video?
<alienseer23> can't seem to get the video quite right
<Edulix> I think there was a flvplayer or something like that
<alienseer23> disks aren't shgowing up correctly
<alienseer23> hard disks
<petriborg> edulix i assume you tried VLC?
<alienseer23> so far, that's abou tit, but for the hard drives, it lost ALOT of space somehow
<georges> Hello
<georges> i have one question!
<alienseer23> I know my soundcard should work with alsa, it did in dapper
<Edulix> petriborg: uhm
<georges> Is any probleme when you add a card with serial ports
<elkbuntu> ciplogic, what version of php are you trying to use?
<ciplogic> I have ubuntu Feitsy, as update to the Edgy. My wanting is someone to help me enable PHP5 for Apache2, where both are installed. I know is not an edgy issue, but if someone know how to do it
<tigerflyer> is there a way to check a hard drive for bad sectors... like if the head scratched the disk or not?
<ciplogic> elkbuntu: PHP 5
<georges> i need it, because i use an UPS with a serial control
<elkbuntu> ciplogic, check that libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<georges> Someone could give me any information about configuration of this kind of cards?
<ciplogic> elkbuntu: Yes, it is
<Edulix> petriborg: yes it works! I had tried with kaffeine and the gnome video player and it didn't work but vlc works fine ;)
<alienseer23> q: does ntfs work with edgy?
<ciplogic> elkbuntu: it works until update to feitsy, the problem I think that is about registering PHP module to Apache
<Atlas95> hello
<georges> Somebody know something about serial cards??
<cpk1> Hit3k: it looks like vlc and mplayer can both play isos so as soon as you have it to iso you should be able to play it fine
<Atlas95> someone have the laptop "HP Compaq Nx9420" please?
<cpk1> Hit3k: if you want to transcode it to something else mencoder is good but very confusing
<Hit3k> thanks cpk1
<Lynoure> Atlas95: I doubt they will give you theirs :) I have HP laptop in the NC82xx series, maybe I can help somehow?
<Atlas95> not now but i want to know problem with their
<violot> Anyone done fstab editing?
<Atlas95> I will buy one ... the next week I think
<Kabasa> happy
<Atlas95> Lynoure: sound work? wireless? function key?all?
<_linux> hi, im having fstab problmes, it would be a big help if someone would pastebin me theirs, so i can see what mine needs to be like
<Lynoure> Atlas95: have you checked the Ubuntu laptop testing wiki yet?
<Atlas95> yes
<Atlas95> but it isn't in the list
<Lynoure> Atlas95: and http://www.linux-laptop.net/ ?
<Atlas95> yes
<georges> is somebody know documaentation about multiserial ports cards?
<Atlas95> and http://linlap.com/forum/index.php
<Atlas95> but this site is empty lol
<_linux> hi, im having fstab problmes, it would be a big help if someone would pastebin me theirs, so i can see what mine needs to be like
<violot> Me too :P
<Lynoure> Atlas95: mine works fine, but the hardware is no doubt different. You cannot buy it from a place that lets you try with livecd?
<violot> I mounted my /dev/sdb1 at /media/harddisk2 with ext3 fs but don't know what to add for the rest
<Atlas95> no :(
<Atlas95> pcshop havn't it in france, near my house
<Atlas95> I will buy it on the net
<emacla> I'm an administrator, but when i tries to copy files to /usr/local/ it says i dont have permission!
<petribor1> http://pastebin.com/845638
<petribor1> violot and _linux there you go
<Lynoure> Atlas95: Have you seen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_on_HP_Compaq_nx9420 ?
<_linux> thank you!
<emacla> I'm an administrator, but when i tries to copy files to /usr/local/ it says i dont have permission! Why?
<violot> Thanks petribor1
<violot> Did you change your name?
* buz is fighting with the usb subsystem
<petribor1> now if only my ghost would die :(
<petribor1> its a ghost violot
<buz> for some reason it seems like it keeps hanging
<Atlas95> yes but this in under gentoo and not complete
<violot> a ghost?
<Atlas95> bluetooth etc ...
<petribor1> yeah i'm having a lot of random drops on my network right now
<emacla> I'm an administrator, but when i tries to copy files to /usr/local/ it says i dont have permission! Why?
<petribor1> i probably need to restart the router or something or beat comcast techs into submission again
<buz> emacla: obviously you arent root
<n2diy> emacla: you aren't the admin, unless you in invoke sudo.
<Atlas95> I have allready use gentoo but now I don't want to lose time with building...
<Lynoure> Atlas95: and http://developer.novell.com/yes/83624.htm says it is verified to work with Suse, so not the worst possible hw for Ubuntu either
<violot> Do I need any options/stuff for a regular extra hard drive holding data?
<Kabasa> Hi every body!!!
<violot> 'Lo
<emacla> n2diy: What's this sudo thing. This is my second day on linux...
<petribor1> violot, i have examples of that there
<Lynoure> Atlas95: yes, yes, but I meant that if it would not work with Suse or with Gentoo, not that much hope with Ubuntu
<petribor1> http://pastebin.com/845638
<violot> petribor1, which one?
<Atlas95> Ok so all is working? Lynoure I hav't understand your last sentences
<petribor1> the ones saying "mounting the other drives"
<Atlas95> (sorry for english lol)
<Atlas95> you say this is working or not working so?
<violot> Should I put this: "errors=remount-ro"  What's it do?
<n2diy> emacla: "sudo cp (filename)
<n2diy> emacla: "sudo cp (filename)"
<petribor1> violot - if you have a problem during boot where the drive cannot be mounted as read/write it will mount it as read-only
<petribor1> so you can still get at the data
<violot> I guess I want that
<violot> And what is dump/pass?
<Lynoure> Atlas95: you see for yourself from those links. I meant that if you see something that does not work with Suse or Gentoo, that's a red flag for Ubuntu too.
<Atlas95> ha ok :) Lynoure
<n2diy> emacla: man sudo.
<emacla> n2diy: I want to copy a file from /home/emacla/Software/RARLinux/ to /usr/local. How do i do that?
<alienseer23> noob question: how do I know which kernel version I need, is generic good enough, or should I switch?
<Atlas95> but all seems working so, green flag :)
<foo> Anyone know where I can get php5.2 from? I don't see it in   backports? I'm on dapper 6.06 server edition with a LAMP install.
<violot> petribor1: And what is dump/pass?
<petribor1> violot dump should always be 0 unless you know why, pass tells mount when to do things, you're root should *always* be 1
<petribor1> sorry i was typing violot
<Atlas95> thanks Lynoure
<violot> no problem
<Lynoure> Atlas95: there was something in the latter page about audio and headphone jack
<petribor1> violot - secondary data drives should be 2 or higher
<n2diy> emacla: sudo cp xxxxx......
<violot> Okay, so I'll put it as 2
<emacla> sudo cp filename?
<violot> petribor1, thanks :)
<petribor1> sure
<harry> is there like a "BUZZ!!" in gaim just like in YMessenger? the '<ding>'
<stefan_> hi
<emacla> n2diy: sudo cp filename? How can i make the file come to /usr/local?
<n2diy> emacla: sudo cp old.file new.file.
<Atlas95> ho no :'(
<violot> petribor1,  And if I want to remove a thing (iPod) I can just comment it out in fstab?
<emacla> n2diy: Thanks!
<stefan_> i installed a kdm theme. unfortunately there is a bad bug in it. i cant log on anyh
<Atlas95> Lynoure: If the sound work only with the headphone jack, I have the same problem on my current laptop ! :'(
<stefan_> more... how do i change it manually?
<n2diy> emacla: nada
<Yodude> hey can someone tell which is the best ubuntu version to get?
<Yodude> is it 6.10 or 6.06?
<Lynoure> Atlas95: Luckily laptop speakers do not have that good sound quality to start with.
<petribor1> violot you don't put ipods in you're fstab
<violot> Well, the how-to I read did :P
<violot> If I don't use it, I can't just delete the entry though, right?
<petribor1> violot can you please point it to me?
<Yodude> help?
<petribor1> violot yeah thats right, or put a "#" in front to comment it out
<stefan_> anybody knows how to change kdm themes manually?
<harry> is there like a "BUZZ!!" in gaim just like in YMessenger? the '<ding>'
<violot> Okay, just making sure
<violot> Thanks
<petribor1> yodude - that would depend on what you want
<violot> And I can remove it's folder where I mounted it to
<Yodude> i want to run it on liveCD
<Yodude> and i want the most stable and better one
<Yodude> i hear 6.10 has got better features
<Yodude> can you help me choose please?
<petribor1> the more stable system is 6.06, but 6.10 does have better features
<violot> 6.06 is more stable, but 6.10 has more features
<petribor1> i used 6.06 for a long long time it works very well
<violot> yeah
<Yodude> like what?
<stefan_> Yodude: depends on what u want to do...
<violot> I was too slow XD  But too lazy to stop typing
<Yodude> i want to surf the net, manage my D: hardrive
<Yodude> enjoy a bug-free system
<Yodude> and has a lot of programs
<petribor1> those are all basic use 6.06 then
<Yodude> ok
<Yodude> 6.06 then
<stefan_> Yodude: 6.06 is very stable.. but if u want to set up a beryl system take 6.10 ;-)
<petribor1> if you want to play windows games or something use 6.10
<Rageagainstthis> need some help with a setup of awn154 with ndiswrapper.  So far I have been able to install the drivers, but i dont think xubuntu detects the hardware.
<Yodude> what do you mean  beryl system?
<stefan_> Yodude: 3d
<petribor1> beryl system is a set of updated 3d drivers
<Yodude> well i'm not gonna use ubuntu for gaming
<petribor1> then for sure use 6.06
<petribor1> you'll be happy with it
<Yodude> i just need it to run my nvidia geforce5200 to display itself
<Yodude> that's all
<n2diy> Yodude: Follow stefan_ advice, stay with 6.06, if you go for bleeding Edgy, you will bleed, stay with stable stuff.
<petribor1> 6.06 should do that fine yodude
<Yodude> i'm gonna use it for tasks that actually requie a *good* system lol
<Yodude> i'll stick to 6.06 then
<Yodude> thnx guys
<stefan_> hm... nobodys got a clue how to change kdm themes manually?
<Yodude> btw is ubuntu skinnable?
<petribor1> i don't use kde sorry
<petribor1> yes very yodude
<Yodude> lol you got me there, i like looks pretty much, along with ease of use
<Yodude> i'm gonna start downloading.... c u on linux!
<kane77> Yodude, :D
<kane77> Yodude, see you
<Yodude> bye
<Yodude> and thnx again
<petribor1> >.<
<Lynoure> stefan_: by manually you mean something else than through System settings?
<petribor1> some people i swear
<stefan_> Lynoure: yes.. by command line
<solarcombat> Free Hosting Doesn't come any better than this >> http://www.solarcombat.net/hosting.php
<Lynoure> stefan_: I'd be surprised if the kde-looks site did not have a howto on that
<stefan_> Lynoure: cant logon anymore with kdm and cant use things like kdm_config or whatever...
<Rob-West> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Rob-West> im getting this error for Kickservices for my IRCD
<petribor1> rob-west you dont' have a compiler installed
<petribor1> or so it would seem
<stefan_> Lynoure: ill have a look.. problem is that i have to do everything in the command line..
<Rob-West> how do i install it
<petribor1> you can install all the compiler basics with "build-essential"
<petribor1> rob-west - "build-essential" sorry
<Lynoure> stefan_: I really cannot answer you without spending time to search it for you. And so far I do not even know what part of theme messed things up for you.
<Rob-West> thanks
<Lynoure> stefan_: you could also backup your settings and reconfigure kde (or maybe whole kubuntu-desktop)
<stefan_> Lynoure: i just want to reset it to standard settings.
<Captain_Haddock> I'm having trouble setting up samba on my box.. Can anybody help?
<stefan_> Lynoure: sudo apt-get reconfigure kubuntu-desktop?
<Captain_Haddock> When I visit smb://workgroup, I get a blank screen..
<Captain_Haddock> and eventually a time-out message.
<Lynoure> stefan_: almost
<stefan_> Lynoure: but..
<petribor1> Captain_Haddock: first what are you connecting, 2 linux or 1 linux and a win or what?
<Lynoure> stefan_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<Captain_Haddock> petribor1: 2 linux and 1 win atm.
<Plinty> where can I set default programs for specific file types?
<stefan_> Lynoure: ok.. thanks a lot
<Lynoure> stefan_: but as that might flatten all your settings, do at least copy them somewhere.
<petribor1> Captain_Haddock: can any of them see each other better or are they all in the same state
<cstextiles> My Edubuntu 6.06  Installtion stops after "Setting up ltsp-server(0.87)" message
* violot has proceeded to name all of his drives after the Beatles
<cstextiles> A blank screen comes and then nothing happens even when i m in the F4 windows
<stefan_> Lynoure: i will
<Captain_Haddock> petribor1: The suse box and my win box can access each other fine. My kubuntu box is the one having trouble.
<violot> Home is Ringo, 2nd Drive is George, Local Network Storage Drive is John, my online Server space is Paul
<petribor1> so windows is the server then
<violot> I'm not odd 0_o
<Naik0> Hello, i got my pc screen on my tv via the svideo cable. But the image is black and white? How can i fix that
<violot> no.
<violot> It runs CentOS
<Captain_Haddock> petribor1: and I can access kubuntu from my windows box fine as well.
<petribor1> oh i see
<petribor1> how very odd
<violot> I only had 3 HDs I had access to here, so I added my one that I pay for :P
<petribor1> can you mount the smb drive and see it in the console?
<violot> I couldn't leave out Paul
<violot> Me/
<violot> Me?
<Naik0> Hello, i got my pc screen on my tv via the svideo cable. But the image is black and white? How can i fix that
<violot> I can see it in Nautilus
<cstextiles> My Edubuntu 6.06  Installtion stops after "Setting up ltsp-server(0.87)" message
<cstextiles> A blank screen comes and then nothing happens even when i m in the F4 windows
<Captain_Haddock> petribor1: the smb drive?
<Captain_Haddock> petribor1: I can access all files from my windows box.. would that imply that it's mounted?
<petriborg> that was funny
<petriborg> ok i must go boot the router in the head
<petriborg> offline for a bit
<Captain_Haddock> ok
<Captain_Haddock> cheers
<stefan_> Lynoure: u know what... i worked simply with startx ;-)
<cezeta> Hi all...   I would like to ask something about ubuntu server 6.06 and 6.10, the filst one will have LTS /(long time support), the 6.10 will be LTS too?
<candyban> Hi guys
<cezeta> ad what is long time suuport excacly :D
<gilnim> good mornin'
<cezeta> (we are migrating from debian to ubuntu, but we need help finding the rigth ubuntu version :D
<dorel__> what is the ubuntu equivalent to x-window-system-dev on debian?
<janga> cezeta, 3years desktop, 5 years the server
<candyban> I would like to use a remote esd for playing my sounds. I have started the esd with -tcp -public -port <port>, but how do I configure my other box to use the remote esd ?
<cezeta> janga: thanks you..  can you explaind mee if 6.10 will have same suuport?
<cezeta> (sorry 4 my english)
<violot> dorel__, lemme look real quick, I had to install this a little bit ago
<violot> I might remember where I saw it
<janga> cezeta, 6.10 is not LTS, i think its only two years
<light_> please, your help is needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325957
<light_> janga, 18 months i think
<cezeta> so, for produccion servers you choose 6.06 ?
<viller> hi
<viller> I can't start Ubuntu. I checked the partition through livecd and the /dev folder doesn't contain hdd, hda or hdc. How is that possible? WHat can I do?
<janga> cezeta, yes
<Acidictadpole> well, im probably not going to be able to help viller, but is hdb there?
<slicky> how do i restore the whole gnome session.. just delete the .gnome dirs in my ~ ?
<cezeta> janga: thanks you dude :)
<Flannel> viller: did you check the liveCDs /dev? or the harddrive itself?  (When you use the liveCD, it doesn't mount your HDs filesystem 'in place')
<janga> cezeta, ur welcome
<Flannel> viller: er, nevermind.
<cezeta> janga: another question.. jejeje I know its a hard question here..  but we are migrating from debian 3.01 to ubuntu 6.06..  what is your opinnion?
<violot> Is ~/bin not in the path in Ubuntu?
<violot> I can't execute files in ~/bin from anywhere else
* petriborg returns
<chrissturm> after adding a user, how can i let the user use sudo?
<violot> Anyways, I'm gonna try to restart to test that I got the fstab entry correct
<janga> cezeta, i never did that, but i would backup home and etc and reinstall from scratch.
<candyban> chrissturm: checkout the example in /usr/share/doc/sudo
<curs0r> http://123pichosting.com/images/4502Screenshot-2.jpg <-- p1mpz0r3d
<petriborg> chrissturm - you need to add them to the sudoers file in /etc
<chrissturm> cant i just add the user to the wheel group?
<petriborg> no
<candyban> chrissturm: you can if you add the wheel group in the sudoers file (check the example)
<kkfoxcc> hi all
<dorel__> umm, what's /lib/modules/`uname -r`/Build is for?
<ttyfscker> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Ranger-EDGE-2003-FORD-RANGER-EDGE-4X4-SUPERCAB_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ5350QQihZ020QQitemZ300063519736QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
<Lynoure> cezeta: Why migrate now, when the new Debian release is due really soon? You already know it will not fit you well? (I use both Debian and Ubuntu myself, for different uses)
<cezeta> janga: the migration will be a fresh install...  but i was talking about the change..  what do you think about ubuntu vs debian..  you use ubuntu, its stable?
<cafuego__> plus 6.06 is already old <heh>
<janga> cezeta, yes it is. solid rock!
<candyban> cezeta: We use debian for servers and ubuntu for workstations
<holycow> candyban, same here
<cezeta> no, migrating no..    the think itswe bougth 4 new servers...  and, we NEED to install something..  we use in other places debian 3.01, but we are going to install ubuntu 6.06 ...   (that the question, and i ask this becouse i want to read opinions)
<Lynoure> cezeta: Debian on servers and ubuntu on workstations for me too.
<violot> w00t
<chrissturm> i use ubuntu for servers and osx for workstations
<holycow> cezeta, when using ubuntu server you MUST understand ubuntu thought
<holycow> cezeta, please REMEMBER ubuntu freezes off of DEBIAN UNSTABLE every 6 months
<cafuego__> cezeta: Depends on what the servers are going to do, most of the small office ones I install are Debian 3.1 these days
<holycow> cezeta, thats DEBIAN UNSTABLE
<holycow> cezeta, i seriously doubt you trully want to run a server that freezes off of unstable
<Flannel> holycow: no it doesn't.
<holycow> ubuntu only officially supports an x amount of packages as well
<kkfoxcc> hi all
<holycow> so you won't get the debian quality controll accross the repository
<candyban> holycow: LTS might be off unstable, but since they'll support for so long, you can consider it stable (with more recent packages)
<holycow> cezeta, ubuntu server is a terrrible idea period.
<holycow> candyban, no you can't
<chrissturm> holycow: probably thats the reason that ubuntu is certified for example for db2 and debian isnt
<cezeta> will have game servers installed on (we are a game server company)
<holycow> because all of debians repo is quality controlled
<light_> please, your help is needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325957
<Flannel> holycow: ubuntu does not freeze off of unstable every six months
<holycow> ubuntu only qc's th eofficially supported packages
<holycow> and your still running 'unstable' version anyway.
<violot> Why is Alacarte so buggy and slow!?
<holycow> Flannel, dude please.  stop saying dumb things.
<cezeta> and what about debian 4?  when he come out?
<Flannel> holycow: stop being wrong.
<kkfoxcc> cedga run the windows game on linux
<kane77> how do I synchronize time?
<holycow> *sigh* your an idiot.  read the website
<candyban> kane77: use ntp or ntpdate
<n2diy> why is it called unstable?
<holycow> cezeta, so basically that is your rough math for deciding whether or not to run ubuntu server.
<n2diy> because it is "unstable".
<chrissturm> holycow: making more noise wont make your point more valid
<Lynoure> kane77: With what? NTP is usually the answer
<candyban> n2diy: because the packages may change dramatically ... the api, versions, etc are not stable.
<holycow> Flannel, stop messeging me.  ubuntu freezes off of debian unstable.  if you didn't know that i'm terribly sorry.
<candyban> n2diy: it has nothing to do with the stability of the system
<holycow> but that IS what ubuntu is.  like it or not.
<cezeta> sorry, i dont want to stat a fight :) I jast want information:D
<chrissturm> cezeta: use ubuntu on servers, a lot of people do it
<Lynoure> cezeta: fights are not very common here, normally
<holycow> cezeta, its not a fight :)  there is only one set of data, i was only hoping to outline the rough lay of the land
<holycow> cezeta, we do get in a rut and start to believe things that are inacurate tho
<holycow> cezeta, thats where people start to  not like others explaining they are wrong
<cezeta> ok..  thanks all you people..
<holycow> and that is normal and fine
<holycow> :)
<n2diy> candyban: roger that, no it doesn't it has to do with the stability of the OS, no?
<holycow> hopefully it helps
<Arcad3> what shall i use from repositori or what how to.i vant to restrict a user..
<cezeta> we have 4 servers to install linux on...  we will use two debian and two ubuntu..
<candyban> cezeta: use whatever you are most familiar with on the server end. You are more likely to keep a windows server more secure if you know what you're doing ...
<Lynoure> cezeta: Sounds like a bad idea!
<cezeta> and I will have my own opinion, but..  IIts instresting to reed you guys
<chrissturm> cezeta: just use ubuntu. you can even buy support for it if you need to
<Lynoure> cezeta: It reduces work to have systems set as same as possible.
<cezeta> Lynoure you say me to install ONE of them and die gith that?
<candyban> n2diy: debian unstable COULD become less reliable because there are more changes, ...
<Lynoure> cezeta: Assuming they are for production use and not for playing around.
<Bhaskar> holycov , redhat and ubunto are in my system but while installing ubuntu, redhat is not appear while booting why?
<cezeta> ok..  Its its better to have ONE i think I will use ubuntu 6.06
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-61-150-59.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by rob
<cezeta> Lynoure itx no a real produccion.. Its for game server....  so its no  SO CRITICAL.
<violot> Why is emacs+gtk so unstable now!?
<n2diy> candyban: Debiian? I'm not worriied about Debian, I ditched Debiian for Ubuntu. :)
<candyban> n2diy: workstation side or server side?
<Lynoure> cezeta: If you have time and resources, and want to experiment, take two aside, one for Debian, one  for Ubuntu, and see which you like best :)
<kane77> ntpdate says no servers can be used...
<Flannel> kane77: you have to give it a server, ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<cezeta> ok guys...   thanks for everything.
<Arcad3> is there something in the repositories that can hel me restrict the way i want an user?
<n2diy> candyban: Workstation, I'm not playing with servers here, just a SOHO
<Lynoure> cezeta: I know some companies where game servers _are_ the production :)
<holycow> cezeta, also go in #debian
<holycow> and get their opinion too
<viller> I can't start Ubuntu. I don't have hda, hdd, hdc in /dev
<viller> what should I do?
<holycow> ubuntu simply shouldn't be run as a server :)
<holycow> people here beg to differ of course but most don't actually run production servers :)
<candyban> n2diy: then ubuntu is more than fine.  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h161.160.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rob> ubuntu can be run as a server :D
<kane77> Flannel, thanx...
<ciplogic> viller: you have sda, sdb,e tc.
<candyban> rob: so can windows :p
<Arcad3> i run 6.06 as a server
<cezeta> Arcad3 what you run on it?
<viller> ciplogic: what will I do with those if I have a hdd?
<cezeta> its stable for you?
<Arcad3> verlihub shoutcst
<rob> candyban: I do, at work :D
<Arcad3> ...
<n2diy> candyban: Very fine. :)
<viller> ciplogic: they're for scsi drives
<cafuego__> holycow: There's no problem with running it as a server at all. See, you can get PAID support from the manufacturer.
* candyban has to go back to work ...
<ciplogic> viller: SATA + new Ubuntu releases change the hda with sda
<viller> should I reinstall Ubuntu AGAIN?
<ciplogic> ciplogic: feisty is one of them
<viller> ciplogic: change hda with sda?
<viller> replace hda with sda?
<ciplogic> viller: you may do next things: (but will take more time than reinstallling)
<ciplogic> viller: at boot switch the grub command line
<viller> ok
<ciplogic> viller: 2nd: edit /etc/fstab to match your partitions
<holycow> cafuego, we will agree to disagree for the most part, i will agree with you on the core set of apps that are officially supported.  if ones services are dependent ONLY on those absolutely.
<ciplogic> if you have important data or settings: yes you should do the change
<__osh__> Seeing that I could/can install ubuntu as a server, are there any server tools for me to use? Ncurses-based setups for printers and similar devices?
<Rageagainstthis> i have installed wireless drivers for a airnet awn154 card.  Ndiswrapper shows the driver and hardware present but none of the indicators on the card light up.  CAnt' figure out what how to solve this problem.
<petriborg> omg so much better
<ciplogic> viller: elsewhere for me the installing take around a 15 minutes, much more than to face the changes of every file
<petriborg> its so much nicer when you get the damn hardware going
<ciplogic> viller: *much less
<viller> ciplogic: but how will I know what /dev/file is my harddrive?
<cafuego__> holycow: thing is, a lot of companies aren't interested in "you get get support via mailing lists or on irc". Debian is good, and if you have a sysadmin with half a brain it's not an issue, but sometimes corporate policy just doesn't allow the use of Debian, thus Redhat & Ubuntu.
<Arcad3> is there a way to install php* on ubuntu?
<holycow> cafuego, i run support for a few of those
<ciplogic> viller: run fstab /dev/sda
<Flannel> Arcad3: php5 and php4, on current versions
<holycow> cafuego, its not so cut and dry
<ciplogic> viller: secondly press P (cames from print)
<ciplogic> viller: it display a list with all partitions
<Arcad3> k thanks
<cafuego__> holycow: Kinda is down here.
<Flannel> !lamp | Arcad3
<ubotu> Arcad3: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<petriborg> violot did you're old dapper x config work in edgy too?
<Arcad3> php* are the php modules
<cafuego__> holycow: banks for instance don't run Debian in their production environment.
<ciplogic> viller: about / partition is enough the name of hda
<holycow> cafuego, absolutely, i will agree with you there
<holycow> cafuego, of course
<holycow> cafuego, and thats really only beacuse ibm doesn' offer official suppot
<cafuego__> holycow: But they'll happily run Redhat or Ubuntu
<holycow> cafuego, but then my clients arent banks
<holycow> heh
<Bhaskar> holycow: problem in redhat with ubuntu
<ciplogic> viller: at boot of grub you have the list of booting OS, and you press e (cames from Edit) and you will go to the line you want to change, secondly you will see all the comamnd
<ciplogic> viller: somewhere there is your partition
<holycow> cafuego, they will run ubunut? wow.  bit of a revelation :) i wanna deal with a bank that runs ubuntu
<holycow> heh
<holycow> cafuego, i find the corporate environment a lot more porous
<cafuego__> holycow: same goes for some ISPs, they won't run it in production if they can't get support from the vendor.
<holycow> cafuego, its just that you can't walk in and magically swap servers over
<viller> ciplogic: I'm on the livecd now. There's no command fstab
<holycow> its about building long term relatioships and support and backing it up
<habeeb> Anyone knows if PS works with Crossover perfectly? When I say perfectly, I mean no crashes and shit.
<cafuego__> holycow: now small busienss are a whole different kettle-o-fish
<holycow> we can pretty much insert debian almost anywhere we want
<holycow> but yes  not banks
<viller> ciplogic: how do I start grub CLI while booting?
<petriborg> you know if you found a bank that used linux for all their terminals i think i would be there in a second, i know way to much about how those damn ATMs work and its scary
<holycow> cafuego, i deal with medium sized businesses mostly.  small business doesn't have money
<petriborg> unpatched window boxes ::shuder::
<ciplogic> viller: which Ubuntu linux do you have: dapper or Edgy?
<viller> edgy
<holycow> large businesses are out of my league right now
<viller> ciplogic: and there's no sda also
<viller> ciplogic: only sdc
<viller> ciplogic: sorry scd
<holycow> cafuego, i'm really and trully surprised no one has put together a company to support debian on servers tho
* cafuego__ isn't interested in dealing with business for tech support at all
<ciplogic> viller: does your hard drive is connected?
<ciplogic> i mean as controller
<viller> of course it is
<hastesaver> How do I get Ubuntu to *not* clear /tmp on boot?
<holycow> cafuego, absolutely there would be issues with release dates and such but for a server environment getting support for the entire repo or most of it anyway would be amazing
<viller> the /dev folder is on that harddrive!
<kaur> hi! my laptop's cpu temp is constantly about 49-50 C even when the laptop is not being heavily loaded. The fan starts to work when the temp reaches 50. That means that the fan starts almost all the time, blows untill cpu temp is about 48 and starts waiting for the next time:) Cpu being that hot is not actually normal or what?
<ciplogic> viller: http://forum.ubuntu.ro
<viller> nel, thanx...
<ciplogic> viller: ls /dev/hda*
<ciplogic> what shows to you?
<cafuego__> hastesaver: Check /etc/init.d/bootclean
<viller> ciplogic: lol I can't speak romanian
<hastesaver> cafuego__, found it... but won't editing it break the next time I upgrade? :(
<ciplogic> viller: (wrong cache at copy/paste :p )
<cafuego__> hastesaver: nope
<cafuego__> hastesaver: it will ask if you want tor epalce the file with a new one, and the default is 'N'.
<freakytux> what will the system requirements be of feisty fawn?
<cafuego__> freakytux: cpu, ram, power supply
<holycow> freakytux, pretty much the same as for all things requiring linux kernels
<holycow> not a whole lot
<ciplogic> viller: are you registred at freenode?
<holycow> you can get away with a pentium 700 and 512 megs ram or even 256
<ciplogic> viller: to find where is the problem
<cafuego__> storage would be nice but isn't essential :-)
<Bhaskar> holcoy: running redhat and ubuntu while booting, just ubuntu only appears???
<freakytux> oke, thanks
<holycow> if you have a modern nvidia card you can even play with beryl and things like that if you want
<viller> ciplogic: why should I be registered at freenode?
<freakytux> don't really need beryl
<viller> ciplogic: I am but still
<flossgeek> holycow:Intel based graphic chips are better
<ciplogic> viller: to not see here the output of commands :)
<kaur> Those of you who are running ubuntu on dual core laptop, could you please tell me your cpu temp?
<Bhaskar> holycow: running redhat and ubuntu while booting, just ubuntu only appears???
<holycow> Bhaskar, depends on how you installed stuff ... make sure that you have an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst for your redhat installation
<holycow> Bhaskar, you may need to google the correct entry information
<cafuego__> kaur: temp sensors not supported
<kaur> cafuego_:ok
<holycow> Bhaskar, as long as you have the proper entries in the file above, you will get an option to boot from the other os's on your system
<viller> ciplogic: I think I'll just reinstall that shitty Ubuntu
<petriborg> i wish the temp readings worked but they don't :(
<holycow> Bhaskar, is that what you were looking for?
<cafuego__> flossgeek: intel based graphics chips don't work right
<holycow> flossgeek, actually no, i meant a real nvidia card with gobs of onboard ram and latest gpu are really tops
<flossgeek> cafuego: I have no issues
<ciplogic> viller: yes, Linux is all about options, next time make backup before updates
<holycow> flossgeek, intel is better for their open sourcing some of their drivers i guess
<cafuego__> flossgeek: try running google earth or secondlife
<holycow> flossgeek, i meant performance wise anyway :)
<flossgeek> holycow:exactly and runs out of box for aiglx
<ciplogic> viller: feisty will force you to change names to sda from hda
<holycow> flossgeek, correct, i'm actually going to be standardizing on them too
<cafuego__> flossgeek: google earth here only zooms 1/4 of the screen anfdd secondlife just crashes X altogether
<viller> ciplogic: it has nothing to do with updates
<holycow> flossgeek, i trully trully want to support amd but i cannot stand the chipsets those mobos ship with any more
<flossgeek> cafuego: there are fixes for that
<kaur> is there a channel for laptop support?
<gnomefreak> ciplogic: it shouldnt feisty should use UUID instead
<ciplogic> gnomefreak: what it is the solution for partitions that are not found?
<cafuego__> flossgeek: Spending $100 on an nvidia card was more economic :-)
<ciplogic> gnomefreak: like legacy Windows partitions?
<gnomefreak> ciplogic: for feisty help join #ubuntu+1
<holycow> *hmm*
<flossgeek> cafuego: sure i have a machine with a nvidia card as well, but been ticked off with the security flaws and the fact that they are igronant to open source
<holycow> i never was a huge fan of replacing metacity with something like beryl but i think i'm sold
<hastesaver> cafuego__, ok, thanks. I needed this because I've lost stuff a couple of times because of a power cut (they're frequent here, and my UPS is useless)
<flossgeek> just remember people that AIGLX and XGL are experimental right now there will be bugs
<cafuego__> flossgeek: Yeah, there was a time when I cared it wasn't open, but these days I'm much more interested in just having stuff work.
<holycow> what flossgeek said is correct
<holycow> its PRE PRE alpha
<flossgeek> cafuego: yes, but my experience with the intel chip is beter out of box less work to set up
<holycow> beryl crashes this box all the time, not recommended for anything but testing and toying around
<kaur> Is there any reasonable explenation why my laptop's cpu temp sometimes doesn't go higher than about 43-46 C and sometimes it rises to about 49-50 and doesn't get lower?
<Gosha> !wxwidgets
<holycow> flossgeek, my only thing with intel is that one arm of their company will play nice and open source stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxwidgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego__> flossgeek: I'll reconsider them if and when theyd ecide to ship mobos with DVI connectors, but not sooner.
<holycow> flossgeek, but overall the company is still not really talking to the gnu commuinty
<holycow> and refuse to help out with apis and documentation and stuff
<flossgeek> holycow: which company
<holycow> intel
<p0l> n0=23-net: Random serverSERVER:irc.23-net.org:6667GROUP:23-net
<flossgeek> holycow:maybe not but the have released there drivers as open source isnt that a step foward
<holycow> flossgeek, absolutely i will give them that
<PrimeHex|Games> rawr
* PrimeHex|Games successfully pulled an all nighter with the help of monster energy drink and the game viva pinata for the xbox 360
<kane77> does xubuntu come with open office on the cd??
<holycow> PrimeHex|Games, heh
<kkfoxcc> ddddddd
<PrimeHex|Games> holycow: viva pinata is effing sweet, who whould've thought FARMING PINATAs would be fun?
<PrimeHex|Games> lol
<holycow> i will never know
<holycow> i cannot stand the thought of giving bill gates a single penny
<holycow> :) but it sounds devilish
<flossgeek> how come microsoft get all stick aint apple just as bad
<holycow> apple is worse infact
<flossgeek> exactly
<gnomefreak> kkfoxcc: xubuntu install should have OO.o on it but i dont remember for sure
<diskus> I don't seen anything bad in microsoft or apple, they are just doing money
<diskus> business
<holycow> but they are small enough not to have a huge effect on the market
<holycow> so sticking apple is like poking a dead horse with a stick
<holycow> it twitches but its not a lot of fun :)
<Lathiat> holycow: how is apple 'worse'?
<holycow> Lathiat, heh i will leave my rant for offtopic chan :)
<flossgeek> isnt JObs being investigated with fraud
<holycow> i don't know i don't pay any attention to that company
<flossgeek> diskus: yes it is a business and so is open source a business model dont forget that, but microsoft have been very dirty with there tactics.
<Arcad3> how can i run something at a PID defined by me?
<holycow> diskus, no one TRULY hates ms intrinsically.  its a company full of some very very smart and talented people
<Arcad3> i,m trying to run 2 instances of verlihub
<holycow> diskus, infact most ms employees are really good people.  delusional but good.
<holycow> diskus, the problem is ms business history.  they do everything they can to stab you in the back
<holycow> diskus, the open source model is collaborative competition.  if you win we all win kind of thing.
<flossgeek> and then theres open standards
<holycow> diskus, the ms approach is ms only wins at the expense of everyone else.  kill, steal and cheat wherever you can.
<violot> I'm guessing I'll at least want 2 hours of sleep :|
<holycow> diskus, and as flossgeek said, then there are open standards
<Arcad3> no one knows?
<Yasumoto> flossgeek: and then there are no standards =/
<flossgeek> absolutely
<holycow> Arcad3, just so someone answers, i have no idea what that is :) i'm sorry i cannot help
<ciplogic> Arcad3: PID incrementaly increase at a new process
<holycow> Yasumoto, its getting better tho
<Arcad3> not for this one...
<holycow> look at this channel and how strong it is? debian is getting stronger all the time
<Arcad3> i use diferent users
<holycow> some day the benefits of collaborative competition will spread beyond our little corner of the universe
<n2diy> holycow: our little corner? Linux/Unix runs the Web!
<holycow> n2diy, :) indeedy
<zen2> does ubuntu come with a pre configured firewall
<flossgeek> zen2: yes iptables
<zen2> is there a simple way to disable it
<flossgeek> zen2:built into kernel and all ports are closed by default
<holycow> you can use a frontend like firestarter to  modify the settings
<flossgeek> zen2: you could add firestarter a GUI for iptables
<holycow> i'll just let you talk flossgeek
<holycow> :()
<zen2> i have 2 routers before it and i just dont need it
<holycow> :) you don't actually give wrong info
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> zen2, oh you don't have a choice dude
<holycow> zen2, also frankly stop thinking windows
<holycow> it doesn't work like that here
<zen2> ok
<Zoss0> Lol
<zen2> ahhh
<zen2> lol
<rickympl> hi, i'm using mercury messenger and have it load up at startup, however it doesnt load the system tray this way, but if i stat it from terminal or from the menu it loads the system tray, any thoughts?
<Zoss0> Linux > Windows anyday.
<zen2> yeah i agree
<zen2> i been ubuntu for over 4 months now
<n2diy> flossgeek: if it does that, how can we be talking, we shouldn't 'see' each other.
<zen2> i have nad no hassles
<holycow> zen2, basically you won't have any real needs to modify iptables unless you really want to start locking everything down .... its transparent for pretty much everything
<holycow> zen2, what you want to do is worry about task specific things ... say x doesn't work, what do we need to modify to get it to run
<holycow> that kind of thing
<zen2> but im haveing hassles with irc so i was trying to disable it or remove it or whatever to see wether its the firewall
<emun> cannot get into root from terninal get error in the /etc/sudoers file , do not know what to do, could not log on as single user as suggested by cge on this server
<holycow> zen2, that isn't because of iptables
<holycow> i can assure you of that
<compengi> does any one know a linux program that allows network applications that do not support working through proxy servers/socks
<holycow> if you are havving hassles with irc, its something elsewhere, client software, routers, etc.
<Seveas> emun, for future reference: edit /etc/sudoers only with sudoedit. Dpn't edit with *any* other editor
<zen2> yeah i was thinking that
<n2diy> emun, try "su-"
<hastesaver> Seveas, why? I always use visudo, and I thought it was recommended...
<n2diy> correction, emun, try "su -"
<zen2> nice firestarter is being apt-get now
<Seveas> hastesaver, visudo == sudoedit :)
<emun> seveas , can please tell me how to do this editing please , i am a newbie
<Seveas> emun, what's the error you get?
<hastesaver> Seveas, at least here, it doesn't seem so. visudo brings up an editor (vi, or whatever is set), but sudoedit looks like a command-line app
<flossgeek> i always use vi
<emun> sudo : parse error in sudoers
<Seveas> hastesaver, I stand corrected - but they both check /etc/sudoers before saving
<Seveas> emun, then you'll need to boot into single user mode (or boot with a livecd) and fix it
<n2diy> emun, try "su -"
<Seveas> n2diy, only works when a root pass is set, not the default on Ubuntu
<Seveas> btw: american gov't wants to ban rootpasswords in favor of sudo :)
<yemu> hi! is it possible to filter view in nautlius? for example to show only *.avi files?
<n2diy> Sevaas, 10-4
<zen2> how the hell can the us goverment think they have the right to ban a password based system it only leaves you open to hackers
<n2diy> Seveas:  10-4
<emun> i tried booting with my live ubuntu , but then how do i boot as single user , i get to the ubuntu desktop then what to do
<willys_fueguino> hi. There is a command to know what programs are connecting to internet?
<Seveas> willys_fueguino, sudo netstat -tp
<n2diy> emun, open a terminal, and issue "init 1".
<flossgeek> yemu: not that i know of but u can view by type
<holycow> emun, ctrl / alt / f1?
<hastesaver> yemu, knowing the GNOME "philosophy", I'm guessing it's not possible. If you are an advanced user who wants advanced features like that, you're expected to use the commandline or find some external app, GNOME won't help. :-)
<willys_fueguino> thanx Seveas
<Seveas> hastesaver, ;)
<emun> su -  gives me an authentication failure
<holycow> well you can just hit the 'typ' column label
<Seveas> emun, boot from a live cd and join us again on IRC
<holycow> that will sort the .avi at least withing the whole list
<holycow> not exactly what you wanted but close
<timmy> can someone tell me how da f*ck can I change my beryl/emerald theme ??
<Seveas> !beryl | timmy
<ubotu> timmy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rickympl> hi, i'm using mercury messenger and have it load up at startup, however it doesnt load the system tray this way, but if i stat it from terminal or from the menu it loads the system tray, any thoughts?
<emun> seveas, i will do that in a moment
<holycow> timmy, i know it can be frustrating, try to moderate your language please
<timmy> sorry :)
<holycow> we want grammas to feel comfy in here :)
<holycow> its okay it happens
<Seveas> beryl makes you do that :p
<holycow> Seveas, lol
<flossgeek> timmy: just go to emerald theme manager
<timmy> yea I've done it but I can't change it there..
<KDan> can you use the standard ubuntu install dvd to run a dvd-based system (without having to install anything on the host computer, except perhaps allocating some space on a hard drive)?
<KDan> dvd/cd
<holycow> timmy you can, except that all this beryl stuff is very very buggy
<flossgeek> timmy: you can add new ones with import  button
<holycow> timmy, sometimes it works sometimes it takes the system down
<timmy> hmmm
<timmy> I'll try.. I'll be in few moments..
<holycow> its pre alpha software, its meant for people that want to play and test and help develop btw.  just so we are on the same level :)
<KDan> i.e. is there a Live ubuntu on the desktop cd still?
<Seveas> KDan, yes there is
<flossgeek> KDAn:yes
<KDan> cool, so i could show my father how ubuntu works and let him use it from there, withotu impact on his current setup, correct?
<holycow> KDan, correct :)
<hastesaver> Is it guaranteed that one of Compiz and Beryl will be in Feisty?
<Seveas> as long as he don't click the install button, no harddrive is touched
<yemu> hastesaver: i remember long ago when i used kde it was a feature like this :-)
<holycow> hastesaver, no
<Seveas> hastesaver, yes, but not the default WM
<KDan> Seveas: cool, ok. thanks everyone!
<zen2> 194.24.188.100
<holycow> Seveas, oh really? decisio is already made? i thought it was under discussio nstill?
<Seveas> holycow, actually they will probably both be in feisty :)
<holycow> oh in the repos okay.
<timmy> look I've got some themes in "emerald themer" but still can't use them.. :/
<AlexC_> Hey, I have a Logitech Momo racing wheel which works perfectly with Ubuntu, but the Pedals don't work, how can I get them working?
<holycow> timmy, wait a while, dist upgrade and eventually it will be fixed
<holycow> timmy, file some bugs maybe?
<Lorvija> lol... end of the world... google's down :P
<AlexC_> Lorvija: working fine for me :P
<holycow> Lorvija, only for you
<holycow> :)
<chrissturm> when installing postfix to serve mail, do i want "internet site" or "internet site with smarthost" ?
<Lorvija> yep, thought so
<Seveas> chrissturm, internet site
<timmy> I guess I don't have any other choise.. :/ It still look awesome anyway
<chrissturm> Seveas: what is smarthost?
<timmy> choice*
<Seveas> chrissturm, somethign you don't need ;)
<conic> anyone know of a xchat plugin so i can se what nicks have used a host when it joins
<chrissturm> Seveas: for what would i need it?
<hastesaver> conic, try #xchat ?
<goosfraba4u> guys, where is the style info configs (themes, borders, etc..) hiding in gnome2?
<timmy> holycow: maybe I should try Compiz instead ?? ( I've got ATI card.. shouldn't be problem ? )
<AlexC_> Hey, I have a Logitech Momo racing wheel which works perfectly with Ubuntu, but the Pedals don't work, how can I get them working?
<holycow> timmy, ohhhhhh, ha
<holycow> ati eh?
<Half-Left> is there anyway to stop firefox wanting to install flash?
<goosfraba4u> the Contols, Border, Icons --> where is the config?
<holycow> timmy, i would just yank that and through it out :) with ati all bets are off
<holycow> :)
<AlexC_> I have ATI with XGL and Beryl works fine
<Seveas> chrissturm, to use another mailserver as backup for outgoing mail
<timmy> I've read somewhere that with ATI drivers Compiz is a bit buggy
<Seveas> goosfraba4u, in the theme
<chrissturm> Seveas: thanks, great. you are right, i dont want that .)
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: the controls are GTK and the window borders are Metacity
<holycow> timmy, chances are tho that its not the card, thats a software thing.  nothing wrong with playing around with compiz.  give it a go sure, but i don't know how easy compiz is to use
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: you can get themes from gnome-look.org
<holycow> beryl is nicely packaged and easy to add/remove
<AlexC_> Anyone know how to get Pedals of a Steering wheel working in Ubuntu?
<goosfraba4u> AlexC_: I've messed them up somehow and now looking for the config files themselves for Metacity (I'm unable to change it in Themes)
<flossgeek> AlexC: You will have to google around for that I thinks
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: do you mean you can't change GTK theme, but Metacity still changes?
<zen2> ok im curious what is a decent server to look for the ircd-hybrid support i need i am trying to set up a ircd server
<goosfraba4u> AlexC_: you see, when I change the border in the Sys-Pref-Theme nothing happens for my user only. All other users can change the borders fine.
<ubuntu> seveas, i am back sorry took so long had to install chat application as a reminder problem getting root error in sudoers
<Seveas> ubuntu, ok, do you know how to mount a harddrive?
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: I had this problem a while ago but with GTK not changing, ok - there should be a file in your home folder called gtk2...hum, something. - it's a hidden file
<Seveas> AlexC_, .gtkrc?
<goosfraba4u> AlexC_:gtkrc-2.0
<ubuntu> no but give me the instructions
<AlexC_> yeah that's it, goosfraba4u
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: delete it, make a backup if you want
<Seveas> ubuntu, enter this command in a terminal and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> sudo fdisk -l
* PrimeHex|Games is going to bed after pulling an all nighter of farming pinatas
<PrimeHexy|Sleep> doh
<PrimeHex|Sleep> gnite
<goosfraba4u> AlexC_: thanks, lets see if this works. BRB
<ubuntu> seveas , i was confused for a moment
<Seveas> ubuntu, why that?
<sanozuke> I got x-chat
<sanozuke> and my connection to ptnet
<sanozuke> doesn't stay connected
<goosfraba4u> AlexC_: you're a genius :) Thanks a lot
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: you're welcome =)
<sanozuke> it dropps
<goosfraba4u> AlexC_: see ya
<ubuntu> forgot my name is ubuntu now
<Seveas> hehe
<AlexC_> goosfraba4u: cya
<ubuntu>  seveas  i have pasted the info on the site
<Seveas> ubuntu, what's the url?
<QwertyM> stupid doubt but what on my keyboard is the SUPER button ?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39002/
<ubuntu> seveas, did you see the url
<Sh0Ck_filE> hi. one question - how can I run ubuntu dapper LTS in the safe video mode? selecting menu item don't work... :(
<Seveas> ubuntu, yes, now do this in a terminal:
<Seveas> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/rescue
<ubuntu> seveas, ok
<Seveas> sudo mount /dev/hde1 /mnt/rescue
<Seveas> that should not give errors, if it does, tell me :)
<vect0rx> i felt it pretty important to inform everyone in this channel that this is one of my favorite distros
<holycow> vect0rx, the great thing about open source is sucking up can actually be done with genuine meaning
<holycow> :)
<holycow> hehe
<vect0rx> not too many problems.. even themore obscure shit like WPA 802.11g has been coming along
<vect0rx> hehe
<vect0rx> well i have a usb hardware mpeg2 encoder that i know will not work ... not even with the majority of windows drivers bsides it's own vendors'
<vect0rx> from reading the forum posts i almost want to try writinga driver though
<Sh0Ck_filE> ubuntu suxxxx -_-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.69.116.8]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<holycow> lets see how beryl handles ogl games on a dual moni setup :)
<holycow> heh
<vect0rx> xdmx is something ive been trying to get working with intermittent progression
<vect0rx> actually a main reason i switched is because i managed to FUBAR gentoo hardcore
<chrissturm> is there an apache 2.2 for edgy?
<Seveas> vect0rx, you can do that with ubuntu as well ;)
<vect0rx> dont know which one edgy is but 6.10+ does yeah
<Seveas> !info apache2 edgy
<vect0rx> seveas, excellent :)
<chrissturm> how crazy is it to run feisty on a server?
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Seveas> chrissturm, insane
<ubuntu> seveas, i did the sudo mount ..... command
<chrissturm> thought so
<vect0rx> i've already got the 3d working on two computers that took me a few days of breaking and unbreaking gwntoo
<Seveas> ubuntu, and no errors?
<vect0rx> so its subsidized
<ubuntu> no
<Seveas> ubuntu, great ;)
<adaptr> chrissturm: experi-mental server or production server ?
<Seveas> now do this and again paste the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> sudo cat /mnt/rescue/etc/sudoers
<ubuntu> ok
<vect0rx> I actually want to xdmx up my cygwin server at work and wierd out the other engineers who thought their 3d virtual terminal swapping was the end-all
<chrissturm> adaptr: i dont know when, but the server will run production stuff some day
<adaptr> chrissturm: mental, then :)
<KenSentMe> The built-in cardreader in my laptop works for SD cards, but when i insert a Memory Stick, nothing happens, although it should. Does anyone have an idea how to get ms working on my laptop?
<chrissturm> adaptr: yeah, i agree
<chrissturm> but I dont want to start compiling a lot of stuff from source on that server
<adaptr> ~xdmx
<adaptr> ?
<chrissturm> because then i'd have to care about all security patches myself
<adaptr> !xdmx
<ubotu> xdmx: Distributed Multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<adaptr> vect0rx: I bet it's not nearly as l33t as my beryl 0.1.4
<ThePub> I am unable to start a multihead xinerama session under xorg using the suggestions on the x.org web site and the xinerama howto.  anyone have experience with the setup?
<ubuntu> done , see url , reminder my disk has suse istall in a second partition
<ubuntu> sveas do you see the pasting
<netdownload> Hi all, i have a problem with pairing with bluetooth
<chrissturm> is there a frontend for subversion that can generate repositories?
<ubuntu> did seveas quit
<kjdx> buongiorno
<kjdx> raga ma  vero 821 user
<kjdx> 820
<vect0rx> adaptr, sup wit beryl 0.1.4
<kjdx> buongiorno
<vect0rx> there as a strikingly similar 1980s movie about a kid with articifial intelligence
<kjdx> raga perch non riesco ad installare superkaramba?
<kjdx> avrei bisogno di due aiuti
<POVaddct> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kjdx> ok
<kjdx> join #ubuntu-it
<SurgeX_> !Restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<netdownload> Hi all, i have a problem with pairing with bluetooth
<POVaddct> kjdx: /join #ubuntu-it
<netdownload> Anyone can help me?
<kjdx> lol si ho dimenticato /
<doskey> right i neeed some fucking help.
<Nulzore> I have ubuntu installed, if i download the XFCE desktop enviroment, I can install that and it'll work right?
<netdownload> Nulzore yes
<Nulzore> cool thanks :)
<doskey> i sent a realy long text via amsn to msn and now on the windows system it's lagging and the keyboard is typing whatever it wants
<doskey> i sent a realy long text via amsn to msn and now on the windows system it's lagging and the keyboard is typing whatever it wants
<doskey> sorry about that
<doskey> but any help ??????
<doskey> Please.
<POVaddct> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<doskey> 0.0
<un_operateur> doskey, all i can suggest is "avoid the long messages" and use SMS-style instead?? :)
<POVaddct> doskey: i would help if i could. i dont use msn at all.
<ubuntu> thanks to seveas anyway
<doskey> well the person who's pc the windows system is is ringinging back in 10 mins because they think that i sent a virus :/
<xyz> aha h
<netdownload> Hi all, i have a problem with pairing with bluetooth
<xyz> ok
<xyz> make shure the pass keys are correst
<xyz> correct*
<Nulzore> for xfce http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869&package_id=131509&release_id=371171 do i need to downlaod all the 6 files?
<POVaddct> Nulzore: you dont install xfce that way. you install it as a ubuntu package.
<Nulzore> oh with synaptic?
<POVaddct> Nulzore: yes
<Nulzore> oh right. thanks :D
<un_operateur> Nulzore, I think you install the xubuntu-desktop package
<xyz> ;)Use synaptic
<Nulzore> this is my first time using ubutun (or any linux distro) btw >_>
<Nulzore> *ubuntu
<un_operateur> Nulzore, welcome aboard :)
<Nulzore> heh thanks
<Nulzore> Once I get familiar with it, I think i'll put it on my main machine
<POVaddct> un_operateur: well, xubuntu-desktop is much more than xfce
<doskey> right i dont soppose since ubuntu found the I/O module of my ethernet card that i could find it inside ubuntu then use it to install debian ??????
<christopherl> does apt-get keep a log file?
<doskey> right i dont soppose since ubuntu found the I/O module of my ethernet card that i could find it inside ubuntu then use it to install debian ??????
<doskey> christopher no need if you are root
<un_operateur> POVaddct, sure, but beginner user .. there's a lot of gnome-packages common in both ubuntu and xubuntu
<neuratix> anyone here who has expeirenced problems with ubuntu and the sony ericsson w810i phone?
<neuratix> my files are corrupted
<doskey>  right i dont soppose since ubuntu found the I/O module of my ethernet card that i could find it inside ubuntu then use it to install debian ??????
<neuratix> when transfered to the phone
<doskey> and where to find it as well ?
<SurgeX> Your Card is corrupted?
<doskey> My card ?
<christopherl> doskey:I want to see packages, I installed last 7 days using apt-get
<SurgeX> no
<doskey> christepher there is no need to keep logs because you are the propieter of the machine with root
<neuratix> SurgeX: were you talking about the memorycard in my phone?
<SurgeX> yes
<doskey>  right i dont soppose since ubuntu found the I/O module of my ethernet card that i could find it inside ubuntu then use it to install debian ??????
<doskey> ;-(
<YogSothoth> Hi
<doskey> HELP
<doskey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<doskey> !help I/O module
<YogSothoth> I was trying to compile FFmpeg following these steps: http://rubyurl.com/mHm And I got "dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting" when running  dpkg-buildpackage
<neuratix> SurgeX: is it a common problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help I/O module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YogSothoth> What's going on?
<doskey>  right i dont soppose since ubuntu found the I/O module of my ethernet card that i could find it inside ubuntu then use it to install debian ??????
<doskey> ;-(
<christopherl> I want to see installed/removed packages last 7 days using apt-get, anyone?
<SurgeX> no I got an micro Memory card it is fine
<neuratix> SurgeX: some files end up being 0bytes while others mix themselves with other files
<doskey> christepher dont be ignorant
<un_operateur> doskey, please be patient, all those active in this channel will have read your question but arent answering because they know of no answer,.
<un_operateur> doskey, once is enough ..
<doskey> :/
<christopherl> doskey:?
<doskey> i said you dont have logs because you are root
<christopherl> ok
<doskey> well you are when you apt-get anyway
<christopherl> doskey: but is there some otherway to search for previously installed/removed packages?
<doskey> No
<doskey> erm actually what machine you on ?
<doskey> ubuntu ?
<christopherl> ubuntu 6.10
<luckyb57> for 64bit intel which one is prefered to be installed?
<luckyb57> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<luckyb57> or just PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<doskey> applications>add remove>show all previosly installed programs
<doskey> i386
<luckyb57> okay..
<POVaddct> luckyb57: if you plan to use binary only things like flashplayer and some win32 codecs, you are better off with i386
<doskey> ;( im gonna cry
<luckyb57> why so POVaddct
<doskey> christepher did you get that ?
<luckyb57> I don't plan to use those...
<POVaddct> luckyb57: because 32bit binary only software won't run on a 64bit kernel
<doskey> you will need some windows codects if you are a first time linux user ......
<doskey>  right i dont soppose since ubuntu found the I/O module of my ethernet card that i could find it inside ubuntu then use it to install debian ??????
<hjmills> hi - where is the best place to go to learn mono?
<POVaddct> doskey: btw, i dont understand your question
<doskey> right then erm
<POVaddct> doskey: what do you mean by "i/o module"?
<un_operateur> christopherl,  maybe this is what you are looking for -- cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep -i "install "
<doskey> i tried to install debian but it wouldnt let me connect to9 the net because it needed the I/O module of the driver for my ethernet card. Ubuntu obviosly found it and is using it at this very moment. So if ubuntu has it it would be contained somewhere within the system if i find it i can install debian any idea's where to look ?
<POVaddct> un_operateur: useless use of cat :)) grep -i "install " /var/log/dpkg.log will do the same
<POVaddct> doskey: you mean kernel module
<un_operateur> POVaddct, aye, i was just experimenting and then felt impulsive to paste :)
<chrissturm> is upgrading from breezy to edgy supported and tested?
<holycow> doskey, actually it wont work
<doskey> erm no the I/O module of my ethernet card
<holycow> doskey, debian and ubuntu kernels are different therefore the module wont work
<doskey> holycow why wont it ?
<cmweb> Does any one know if their is a gui based program maker like Game Maker (windows) for ubuntu?
<holycow> for debian you will need to find the source and compile it
<Seveas> chrissturm, it's not supported
<Seveas> doskey, because the kernels are different
<POVaddct> doskey: different kernel versions
<doskey> oo well then so im pretty much fucked then :/
<doskey> unless
<Seveas> !language | doskey
<ubotu> doskey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LinTux> I have 2523 corrupt filenames in my trash and it will not allow me to empty the trash, how can I cure this?
<holycow> doskey, although chances are debian actually has the firmware in one of their repost just not deployed onto a standard install.  you may need to just find the firmware and put it in the right place manually
<kalikiana> Is there a way to launch MacOSX apps on linux?
<un_operateur> doskey, whats make/model is your ethernet card?
<doskey> webstar
<POVaddct> doskey: which card is it? maybe it is simply not supported by the debian kernel. ubuntu has newer kernels than debian sarge.
<doskey> erm
<POVaddct> doskey: or which debian version do you want to install?
<LinTux> I have 252 corrupt filenames in my trash and it will not allow me to empty the trash, how can I cure this?
<Seveas> !repeat | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<doskey> i just wanted to install debiann itself im on ubuntu now ....
* Burkaya se vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Seveas> Burkaya, behave please...
<holycow> LinTux, open up .Trash folder from terminal and type rm -rf *
<POVaddct> doskey: you need to know the chipset of the card. webstar is just the card manufacturer, chipset is what matters.
<LinTux> Seveas, I have evan formatted the drive and they are still their
<doskey> erm wait
<holycow> LinTux, BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL YOU ARE IN THE RIGH TFOLDER.  THAT COMMAND WILL DELETE EVERYTHINTG.
<un_operateur> doskey,  lspci at your terminal
<holycow> i think shouting was warranted in that one case :)
<Seveas> holycow, jeez, I'm deaf now :p
<holycow> hehe :)
<LinTux> ho do I get to Trash in terminal
<Seveas> LinTux, cd ~/.Trash
<doskey>  nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller
<doskey> :/
<Seveas> ah, nforce
<LinTux> Seveas it says no such file or directory
<holycow> *ew* nforce
<Seveas> sarge won't work with that doskey
<Seveas> sid/etch may
<doskey> i have geforce grapgin though
<POVaddct> doskey: looks like that one needs the forcedeth driver. that driver is too old in debian sarge.
<doskey> *graphix
<holycow> doskey, you will need to waith for a 2.18 kernel or whatever version it is supported for you chipset
<hmg4> LinTux: There is a tool to convert filenames called "convmv" that converts filenames between differnt encodings like UTF-8 and ISO-8857-1 if you get strange filenames often
<holycow> chances are you have nforce4 or 5 chipset ... and those are only supported in the very latest kernels unless debian backported which i doubt
<doskey> :|
<reiki> ok I installed a new sata drive. Installed Edgy to it. Upgrading video driver and now I can't get X to start (again). This happened on my other Edgy install too and I can't remember what I did to fix it. Clues?
<holycow> not your fault or linuxes, its nvidia, we haveto wait for them when using proprietary drivers
<Seveas> reiki, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<POVaddct> doskey: the linux kernel developers had to reverse engineer the nvidia ethernet card to write a driver, because f** nvidia refuses to give programming info.
<LinTux> How do I get to trash in terminal
<holycow> doskey, it will be cheaper and faster to buy a supported network card until your nforce is supported if thats an option maybe
<reiki> Seveas, I did that with -phigh .... do it again without?
<holycow> LinTux, Seveas told you dude
<holycow> scroll up please ;)
<cmweb> finaly, i can build my game
<doskey> yeah i agree.
<doskey> how old are you holycow ?
<LinTux> I cannot get to it by that command?
<holycow> roughly 28 billion years old
<compengi> can i bypass .odt file pass?
<holycow> give or take a few hours
<doskey> rofl no come on seriusly
<holycow> i am serious
<holycow> all the matter that comprises my being is 28 billion years old
<LinTux> Sorry Working Now
<doskey> i just want to see what age group this channel is situated around
<cmweb> jeez, i totaly lost trac of time, been up since 1o'clock yesterday afternoon
<reiki> Seveas (or others) can I just rsync my very nicely working Edgy install from hda1 to sdb1 ?
<holycow> well thats pretty much the age group of anyone ever alive or dead
<holycow> the answer is 28 billion years old
<holycow> my cat is also 28 billion years old btw
<compengi> Seveas, can i bypass .odt file password?
<doskey> actually humans have not been alive that long
<holycow> although its kind of scary to think my shorts are 28 billion years old too
<holycow> >_<
<doskey> Rofl.
<POVaddct> holycow: muhahaha
<zoli2k> Is allowed to talk about scientific research related topic in this channel or I will be kicked.
<zoli2k> ????
<LinTux> Seveas: They still their m8
<holycow> zoli2k, not kicked just gently pushed out :)
<holycow> hehehe
<reiki> back in  a few (hopefully)
<holycow> zoli2k, you will be suggested to chat away in ubuntu-offtopic or somethin
<LinTux> Seveas: I have even reinstalled and these files are still their.
<emun> seveas, i see you are back i have to thank you  very much , i was almost giving up on ubuntu.
<POVaddct> doskey: i see two options: 1. install ubuntu instead of debian (maybe ubuntu server), 2. install debian and build utils like gcc and make, use the ubuntu live cd to fetch newer kernel sources and compile a new kernel on debian.
<holycow> POVaddct, thats pretty good advice
<holycow> doskey, yeah you can use any distro to compile stuff for other kernel version
<holycow> you need to know a little but tho but its googleable
<doskey> well look's like im sticking with ubuntu then ....
<doskey> erm
<zoli2k> holycow: thx, I have specific problem, related to my research. and a Linux channel seems to be good place to contact with people who writes papers in computers science.
<doskey> i did try to update my kernal on ubuntu but i was not having much luck.
<holycow> zoli2k, well toss out a quick q and see if it generates anything.  don't do it more than once :)
<flossgeek> zoli2k: whats you research issue?
<POVaddct> doskey: kernal is c64 speak :) its called kernel
<doskey> so only when i get comfortable to play around with the kernel i will try to compile onto debian.
<mc2003> how do i start the bootloader administration tool?i try writing in terminal boot -admin but i get a "bash boot command not found":/ i also try write that in tty 1 an same results...when i write it in the bootloader at the startup (i press C for the command line) it says that the kernel must be loaded first :0...ty in advance 4 your time
<holycow> doskey, totally, very sensible approach *nod*\
<holycow> mc2003, try using sudo in front of the command
<kbrooks> hello
<zoli2k> flosgeek,holycow: Multi-agent simulations. I have a problem to publish the paper on the arxiv server. I hoped somebody in ubuntu community published something in this server ( focused on CS).
<doskey> i have one more question i installed grub (unluckily) onto a windows partitioned hd   i think it's installed into the boot file in windows .. because it should install grub into a little 8mb partition (which it has not) so it's just the boot file on windows
<POVaddct> doskey: compiling the kernel is kind of hard for the first few times (not the compiling itself but the decision what to include in the new kernel, make menuconfig). just make sure you have the stock ubuntu kernel as a fallback if the new one does not boot.
<kbrooks> i have a question.
<flossgeek> kbrooks: go for it
<kbrooks> will my... lexmark all in one printer work in ubuntu?
<doskey> kbrooks most definately
<kbrooks> doskey, go on
<flossgeek> kbrooks: whats the exact model name?
<kbrooks> 2400 series
<flossgeek> ill check for you
<kbrooks> all right, link me
<doskey> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ help please
<POVaddct> doskey: no, grub does not affect any boot files of windows, just the mbr of the hard disk. the second stage of grub is located in the /boot/grub directory of the installed linux system.
<zoli2k> kbrooks: I think printig ok.  but the scanner may be problematic.
<JBLoudG20> any experience with a lenovo 3000n and ubuntu? I'm just wondering if they play well together
<doskey> yes but it isnt on windows is it
<doskey> shit
<holycow> zoli2k, well worthy question, over my head.  no idea where to even begin on that.  one would of thought google would have a reference, i guess not.
<PriceChild> !language | doskey
<ubotu> doskey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<flossgeek> kbrooks: it isnt listed as a selection have you brought it yet
<mrmist> I have a problem with thunderbird... when I click a URL, nothing happens....
<POVaddct> doskey: you have to boot from the windows install cd, go to repair console (or whatever it is called) and invoke fixmbr. (all from memory, i dont use windows)
* POVaddct is off for lunch
<snid> anyone....... pdnsd -> uptest=query doesnt seem to always work when forcing a retest with "pdnsd-ctl server all retest"
<zoli2k>  holycow, thx. and one more thx for the more friendly language than in the #gentoo channel.
<tim167> I'm looking for a fast lightweight text-only browser, anyone ?
<doskey> erm it is on windows and i opened partition majic and it's not inastalled as a seperate partition and how can i open /boot/grub on windows eh ?
<holycow> zoli2k, we try to keep it granma friendly :)
<holycow> hehe
<Kioshen> tim167: w3m is pulled by default
<holycow> (tm)
<holycow> -_-
<kbrooks> flossgeek, i have... lol. and this is a gift
<kbrooks> for christmas
<doskey> howay all tell your age please .....
<kbrooks> i set it up on windows
<tortho> Is there a easy way to downgrade packages to the latest ubuntu release 6.10... I have used some other repos, and it is not working well :-(
<tim167> Kioshen: thanks
<snid> mrmist: try setting your favorite browser as the default browser... that option should be in your browser settings
<flossgeek> kbrooks:http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-2400
<kbrooks> doskey, you do realize that no one will ever tell their actual age?
<zoli2k> holycow, my granma loves ubuntu
<zoli2k> thx
<holycow> zoli2k, no kiddin? right on bro :)
<flossgeek> kbrooks: HP or epson are better for Linux
<holycow> i would stay away from epson
<holycow> however strangely
<holycow> brother is veyr very well supported
<mrmist> snid: default browser? Where do I set it? In Thunderbird ?
<holycow> not only do they have redhat drivers, they have debian installers too
<doskey> well im only 13
<tortho> holycow: Epson stylus color CX6400 works perfect, even with scanning..
<Kioshen> mrmist: System -> Preferences -> Default Applications
<holycow> doskey, all cool, lots of time to learn
<flossgeek> mrmist: System>Pref>Prefered apps
<kbrooks> flossgeek, well, my HP is still on the desk now :-) behind me
<holycow> doskey, welcome to ubuntu.  your showing a very very mature approach to learning the environment
<snid> mrmist: no in firefox... its under edit, preferences and then theres a "check if firefox is a default browser" part and a button that says "check now"
<snid> mrmist: what browser do you want to use?
<kbrooks> flossgeek, luckily, i havent thrown it out
<doskey> Thank you holy cow . it's ver muc apprecciated. :)
<holycow> tortho, *nod* linxprinting.org even speaks raves about epson indeed.
<doskey> *much
<kbrooks> flossgeek, it works for me still though
<emun> sudoers file: syntax error is back in terminal window after sudo su command
<mrmist> snid: wee... it worked :D Feeling a bit like a noob now... hehe... thanks
<zoli2k> holycow, my personal experience, that older people who use the computer for everyday problems (surfing, e-mail, multimedia) are fully satisfied with ubuntu.
<snid> mrmist: no problem, i had the same issue last week and tried playing with "update-alternatives" but it didnt work
<holycow> zoli2k, same here.  *nod* i refuse to run windows for older folks any more.  this is just the right wayh to do it.
<mc2003> (holycow)well i put the pass an again bash:boot command not found :/
<doskey> i would say that debian based distrobution's are quite user-friendly
<snid> anyone....... pdnsd -> uptest=query doesnt seem to always work when forcing a retest with "pdnsd-ctl server all retest"
<holycow> mc2003, which command?
<mc2003> boot -admin
<compengi> is it possible to access an odt file protected by a password?
<mc2003> 6.06 LTS btw
<holycow> mc2003, i've never seen that command.  what are you trying to do?
<Kioshen> compengi: unless you know the password no that
<Kioshen> compengi: the point
<kbrooks> compengi, well, you can possibly unzip it and look for the content
<emun> if i can not get into root do i need to give up on ubuntu , i am getting sick now with stuff , help somebody
<kbrooks> Kioshen, i doubt it is even encrypted
<kbrooks> emun.
<mc2003> start the boot loader administration tool...to change the default start up options
<mrmist> snid: hehe... seems strange that Ubuntu-issues now might be as simple as a few mouseclicks.
<kbrooks> !sudo > emun
<kbrooks> emun: read that please
<doskey> !op doskey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op doskey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doskey> ROFL
<zoli2k> holycow, I use linux because a need a fast production environment, but it is nice to see, that the ubuntu comunty does not forget about the "simple" users. I know, that this is the motto of ubuntu comunity but i am glad that is is not only a motto.
<kbrooks> doskey, dont mess with the bot :-)
<compengi> kbrooks, how to unzip it?
<holycow> zoli2k, the most important thing about ubuntu is that mark realized at a certain point in time that debian must remain pure
<doskey> well i can msg it and see what i can do
<kbrooks> compengi, use the archive manager
<holycow> zoli2k, and splitting ubuntu off of that instead of making it a subproject of debian gives it a whole lot of freedome to divorce it self from dogma and a certain way of thinking.  ilove the fact that ubuntu keeps so close to debian tho as well.  it really has worked out well
<emun> where is the bootloader admin tool
<kbrooks> compengi, ... which you can open with a simple alt+f2 and file-roller
<compengi> kbrooks, it's an office file how can i unzip it
<holycow> however in the end, all roads lead back to debian
<flossgeek> holycow: shame some debian folks dont see it that way
<holycow> this is just a diversion :)
<kbrooks> compengi, umm, .odts are zipped for data
<holycow> flossgeek, thats a temporary state of mind imho
<holycow> flossgeek, one thing that has started to become clear to me is that nothing is trully static.  people might hate linux today, 6 months down the road you can get them to change their mind.
<cmweb> How well does wine emulate 98
<holycow> more work needs to be done to help the translatio nbetween debian speak and ubuntu speak tho
<Kioshen> emun: don't know if there's a GUI for it but you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and then run update-grub
<kbrooks> cmweb, don't use wine. just use Windows.
<holycow> kbrooks, best advice ...
<holycow> ... ever
<holycow> :)
<cmweb> Dont got win anymore
<kbrooks> holycow, oh. duh.
<cmweb> virus had fun
<compengi> kbrooks, with archive manager it says Could not open "0000.odt"
<compengi> Archive type not supported.
<klees> does anyone know how do i compile the fglrx-kernel-source with a custom 2.6.19.1 kernel???
<klees> i have fglrx-kernel-source installed
<kbrooks> compengi, use unzip from the command line.
<flossgeek> I think ubuntu could lead people to debian too in the end
<holycow> compengi, are they ACTUALLY encrypting .odts?
<holycow> wow
<emun> something is wrong with this system now synaptic does not want to load up
<kbrooks> holycow, i can probably say maybe
<kbrooks> holycow, but not by efault
<holycow> compengi, if its encrypted your access to it would depend on th eencryptio ntype and level.  if its a known bad encryption scheme you have a chance, otherwise  no
<holycow> kbrooks, interesting, i will test that out
<kbrooks> holycow, if the encryption scheme is so awfu that people can crack files, do you think it needs to be improved?
<kbrooks> crack into*
<holycow> kbrooks, :) i try not to second guess the good work of the open office devs
<compengi> holycow, it's an ordinary office file which is protected with password
<holycow> i really like oo :) hehe
<kbrooks> md5(md5(password)+md5(content)) # bad.
<cmweb> Hey in C++ how can i make text different colors
<holycow> compengi, once its encrypted it no longer matters if its ordinary though
<runner48> Hi there! I have a question concerning the installation of Ubuntu on my laptop. Hope you would be able to help me.
<kbrooks> holycow, because its not ordinary.
<cmweb> omg wrong channel
<runner48> Wron g channel
<runner48> ???
<kbrooks> runner48, he typed in the wrong chatroom (also called a channel)
<compengi> holycow, so i can't access it =/
<emun> i canot even give a command to edit anything , help what is wrong with this ubuntu
<kbrooks> compengi, nope.
<runner48> :D IC
<holycow> compengi, sounds like you forgot you password?
<holycow> doesnt oo prompt for one?
<kbrooks> runner48, you can join chatrooms with /join #chatroom ... eg /join #ubuntu
<compengi> holycow, yeah i forgot it =/
<kbrooks> runner48, (or whatever)
<runner48> thx
<kbrooks> compengi, well, you have lost access to the file.
<zoli2k> is there an effort to release ubuntu kernel  for the C3 architectures?
<emun> sudoers file errors, what is this wretched file anyway
<holycow> compengi, what he said, that is sort of thepoitn unfotunately
<holycow> compengi, its also why i am very hesitant to encrypt my drives
<kbrooks> compengi, as morpheus said in xmen, there is no going back.
<runner48> Can I ask for tech support concerning Ubuntu
<Kioshen> emun: probably some errors in there
<holycow> i simply accept that information wants to be free
<Kioshen> emun: try in a console visudo to check it out
<snood> hey guys. i'm having trouble installing ubunti. i've got the CD and trying to beet from it. i get the ubuntu logo and a progress bar.. after a while it stops with an error saing it cant find something like /bin/sh
<holycow> (tm)
<holycow> -_-
<compengi> kbrooks, lol
<kbrooks> i assume yall **have seen** xmen
<runner48> Anyway, I have a Acer Aspire 5040 and when I start the live cd of Ubuntu I get a message on my screen "BIOS BUG"
<zoli2k> have anybody ubuntu kernel for C3 processor?
<kbrooks> either on dvd or at a theater
<compengi> kbrooks, no i didn't watch it
<Kioshen> snood: might want to check if you have burned the cd correctly
<kbrooks> compengi, What  is so funny about my quote? It's not funny at all.
<compengi> kbrooks, i liked the saying
<emun> how do i correct these errors ,this is getting worse than windows for me , how do run visudo in a console
<kbrooks> emun, well, go to applicatiions
<snood> Kioshen how can i check that the cd is correct?
<kbrooks> emun, then accessories
<kbrooks> emun, then terminal
<Kioshen> snood: when you boot the cd there's an option IIRC to check the integrity of the cdrom
<snood> Kioshen okay i'll try that
<snood> back soon
<Kioshen> snood: gl
<kbrooks> emun, or, more verbosely, you have to look at the top of the screen and click on accessories, which is beside the Ubuntu logo.
<emun> ok i am in terminal now what is next
<kbrooks> emun, well, type EDITOR=gedit visudo
<runner48> hmmm, I thought this was the tech support for answering the questions. Is this what they call it 6 years support????
<emun> ok
<kbrooks> runner48, we are very busy sometimes.
<kbrooks> emun, if gedit isn't found, try nano instead: EDITOR=nano visudo
<emun> permission denied for the command
<xyz> sudo nano editor=
<xyz> sudo EDITOR
<kbrooks> xyz, nope.
<nalien> hello
<kbrooks> xyz,stop there please
<xyz> ohh ok
<xyz> im still try and error
<kbrooks> emun, seems like you are locked out of sudo. try this to be sure. sudo nano
<tim167> how can I receive a FAX on my computer ?
<kbrooks> emun. there?
<emun> kbrooks , i think you right , sudo nano gave me sudoers file: syntax error
<kbrooks> emun, well, that's why. but you are currently locked out of sudo because of that.
<reiki> ack ack ack... ok dpkg-reconfigure got X started again but had to revert to nv driver. What's the fastest way to clone a working edgy install from hda1 to sdb1?
<kbrooks> emun, so, you need to reboot. at the boot screen, pick the recovery version of ubuntu.
<kbrooks> emun, do you understand what i am saying so far?
<xyz> try sudo -i
<xyz> to log on as roon , kbrooks
<kbrooks> xyz: that stragety does not afaik bypass the file
<emun> kbrooks, is it time to erase this ubuntu of my harddrive this is frustrating , are you saying the error is causing the lockout
<fromvega> Hey ppl
<un_operateur> emun, you need to get into single user mode and create the file anew
<fromvega> Anybody knows how i can search some packages with apt-get?
<kbrooks> xyz: it should not. if it did, it would cause severe problems and an development of another solution to replace sudo.
<emun> ok what do i do aftrer booting into recovery
<Kioshen> reiki: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/sda1 or something close
<un_operateur> fromvega, aptitude search <package?
<un_operateur> fromvega, oops, aptitude search <package>
<Kioshen> reiki: might want to google it first a little bit
<zOap> fromvega, where are you from?
<fromvega> un_operateur, thanks dude ;)
<reiki> Kioshen, doing that now... thanks. Wasn't sure if rsync or dd would be faster
<xyz> fromvega: apt-cheach search
<un_operateur> fromvega,  :)
<kbrooks> emun, well, you need to create the file anew like un_operateur said
<fromvega> zOap, from vega! ;)
<xyz> fromvega: my spelling is a bit off
<zOap> frogzoo, vega where?
<Kioshen> reiki: dd is lower level and since you want to copy a system ... it's better ;)
<fromvega> zOap, j/k lol. from brazil!
<kbrooks> un_operateur, woud you like to instruct him on booting into single user mode, etc?
<xyz> ok kbbroo
<zOap> fromvega, ok, I'm from a place called Vega too, but it's in Norway :D
<reiki> Kioshen, ok.... will work from that point :)
<reiki> thanks
<Kioshen> gl
<fromvega> zOap, really? hehehe cool! :)
<un_operateur> kbrooks, I thought you had it covered?
<emun> boy oh boy i tried to get into sigle user mode about an hour ago no clue
<kbrooks> un_operateur, don't you know how to do this? :-)
<un_operateur> kbrooks, I do :)
<kbrooks> un_operateur, go on, teach him. we're watching! :-)
<Riyonuk> Does Ubuntu auto-log you out? It seems everytime I leave my pc, I return with it logged out
<xyz> i want to know this too,singl user mode
<Kioshen> in the grub menu by default ubuntu create a recovery line
<xyz> Riyonuk:yes, that seems to be that case
<kbrooks> Riyonuk, it does not by default. however, by default it may lock your screen
<un_operateur> kbrooks, I get a funny feeling you're being funny for no funny reason at all :)
<Riyonuk> Well it just keeps logging my out, kinda annoying
<un_operateur> emun, recovery mode == single user mode
<Kioshen> either you select that or you append single
<kbrooks> un_operateur, i'm not trying to be funny.
<emun> yes single user mode anybody , i do see any option for when i boot up
<un_operateur> emun, its the recovery mode
<emun> correction do not seeit
<un_operateur> emun, when you get to grub's menu .. press 'e' .. at the end type out 'single'
<xyz> un_operateur:recovery is only a terminal thou ?
<un_operateur> xyz, yes, obviously :)
<xyz> so you type ,single
<Kioshen> xyz: yes and with only critical services online
<xyz> i see
<un_operateur> Kioshen, with almost no services online
<emun> i see now i know once in recovery  so do not wait gui right
<Kioshen> un_operateur: yeah like I said only critical ones like udev fex ;)
<un_operateur> emun, you can't get a GUI there
<emun> i see ok so what do i type in the terminal then
<un_operateur> emun, you'll need to mount the volume that has / on ..
<nalien> hello
<nalien>  I installed vista and ubuntu and grub don't want to boot vista
<nalien> i got a 23 error
<nalien>  and gparted don't reconize the vista partition
<emun> you say i type single in the terminal then type what command to mount /
<nalien> so I wonder if there is a bug on big partition reconize ?
<kyja> my edgy is very unstable. it gets to where I cant launch applications.
<un_operateur> emun, you don't type single at the terminal -- because you dont get one -- you modify grub's menu to get you into single-user mode -- and then you get to a root terminal
<jamesbrose> Is there anyway to put the new Ipod Games on your ipod with linux?
<kyja> I cant open terminal or open the dialog to reboot.
<emun> ok got it , so in prompt in the terminal what do i type to mount  /
<un_operateur> emun, once there, you mount / .. which is probably you /dev/hda2 .. mkdir /tmp/hda2; mount /dev/hda2/tmp
<un_operateur> oops
<neko_> kyja: ctrl+alt+f1 then login and 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<un_operateur> emun,  mkdir /tmp/hda2; mount /dev/hda2 /tmp/hda2
<emun> ok i am copying this down
<Riyonuk> Things with a . in front of them are hidden right?
<un_operateur> emun, once you have mounted / -- you need to chroot to it .. chroot /tmp/hda2
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: yes
<Riyonuk> Ok
<un_operateur> emun, once inside chroot -- edit sudoers -- vi /etc/sudoers
<Riyonuk> I hate this, I install things in Synaptic Packgage Mananger and some programs appear in my Apllications Menu, others dont
<Riyonuk> Why?
<kyja> ok thx neko_
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: list faulty apps please
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, you need to add them to your menu --  at a terminal -- gmenu-simple-editor
<Riyonuk> ROX
<Riyonuk> oh
<Riyonuk> Now I gotta find the terminal >_>
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: alt+F2 can be used for a quick entry to start an app
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, I dont use gnome -- but i suppose it is under 'accessories' .. then'gnome terminal' or such
<Riyonuk> Yeah I found it
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: and ROX is a file manager IIRC so I don't think there's a .desktop for it
<Riyonuk> So where would ROX be then, Kioshen?
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: in synaptics you can check the properties of a packages and it can list you the files it has installed
<emun> ok un oprerateur, after vi /etc/sudoers what is next
<doskey> stoneey you in hts server ?
<rod> hi  i got the 6.10 live cd... its corrupt.., hangs on installing packages. Now I wanna do a minimal install with getting as much as possible from the internet while installing... Howto?
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: most probably in /usr/bin
<stoneey> doskey > no
<ktraglin> rod: i think you'd need the alternate install cd
<Riyonuk> I found rox-filer in /user/bin I double clicked it and nothing happneed
<doskey> stoneey incorrect english
<doskey> its doskey: no
<snood> Kioshen: u here still?
<Kioshen> snood: yup
<doskey> doskey> no meANS I AM HIGHER THAN NO
<emun> un operateur is the vi command the last one , because i am about to log off and try it
<doskey> shit
<doskey> hey there is not caps kick
<un_operateur> emun, well, then you need to recreate the file anew -- like this here -- http://pastebin.ca/293315
<PriceChild> !language | doskey
<ubotu> doskey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> second time
<snood> Kioshen: okay, i checked the cd and it returned no checksum errors. i tried booting again and noted the error, it is: /bin/sh: cant access tty, job control turned off
<doskey> wtf
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, if the menu-editor doesn't find rox - you can make a menu entry by following the format of one of the entries in /usr/share/applications
<doskey> <ubotu> doskey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<doskey> what language
<POVaddct> doskey: sh*t
* Riyonuk sighs
<doskey> oh
<PriceChild> the s word, which i have seen twice
<Riyonuk> un_operateur, what?
<POVaddct> doskey: that language
<doskey> yeah i just saw it
<doskey> :/
<doskey> sorry all.
<doskey> no harm done eh!.
<emun> ok i check that url now
<kbrooks__> doskey, dont say the word
<kbrooks__> :-)
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, did you use the menu-editor to try and get rox pinned to the menu
<un_operateur> ?
<Kioshen> snood: is there any other error above it because basically the booting process crashes and dumps you in a debug sheel
<doskey> wel the bot is not very skillfully programmed is it.
<Kioshen> snood: s/sheel/shell sorry
<Riyonuk> I dont know, I dont really know what Im doing
<anto> Hi
<POVaddct> doskey: the bot is mainly for factoids, not for kicking people
<doskey> you should have SWEAR kick and CAPS kick
<anto> i have got a problem when trying to compile a program
<un_operateur> doskey, it's just a bot .. people use it .. and remember -- kids come in here too
<anto> i'm a kid !
<mc2003> well me again(the newb...)how do i change the boot options......
<anto> now then
<anto> can somone help me?
<snood> Kioshen: that's all i get.... other than a commend line: (initramfs)
<POVaddct> doskey: no, it is intentionally that no one get autokicked
<doskey> un_operator i am a kid
<doskey> im 13
<doskey> :/
<anto> i'm 14
<doskey> and i would say i am half way leet for being 13
<un_operateur> doskey, you're a teenager :) i mean kids younger than you ... and also adults who wouldnt like to hear that language
<POVaddct> i am 39, so what? :)
<ktraglin> anto you need help regarding being 14 or help with ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> :p
<POVaddct> ktraglin: hehe
<anto> ktraglin: go die :), nah just joking when i try to compile my server i get a error configure: error: "Lua headers missing"
<anto> but i got all the lua dev packages installed
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my lapop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug to get it solved?
<Kioshen> snood: check the boot options for disabling some boot options like noacpi or noapic
<ktraglin> anto: what package are you trying to compile?
<iGadget> hi all
<anto> kraglin: its a server
<doskey> erm the server is not good at all is it
<Kioshen> snood: other than that I have no clue since I'm pretty new to ubuntu and don't know it's boot routine very well
<doskey> GLINE Unknown command
<snood> Kioshen: how would i go about doing that?
<doskey> :/
<Riyonuk> How do I change fonts?
<Kioshen> snood: when you see the boot screen to select an option try pressing F2 IIRC
<anto> kraglin: its a Open tibia game server.
<Kioshen> Riyonuk: System > Preferences > Font
<POVaddct> doskey: just because it doesnt have the commands YOU know that doesnt mean its no good
<diminthedam> hey folks! can anyone direct me to a guide on installing XP after an ubuntu installation?
<anto> diminthedam just create another partition and install on it.
<un_operateur> diminthedam,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<snood> kioshen: i'll give it a go
<diminthedam> anto: i have done that and its not-formatted yet. Hpwever last time i tried this windows stuffed up the grub
<ktraglin> anto: sorry, i don't know much about open tibia or game servers.
<mc2003> i think u 1st had to install xp and ubuntu ata last
<un_operateur> diminthedam, windows always overwrites the bootloader .. so if you install windows, you'll need to reinstall grub afterwards
<diminthedam> un_operateur: thanks, byut this guide recommends installing windows first
<anto> ktraglin: i understand that but you have any idea what my cause this error ? i got a config error log i posted it here ->http://otfans.net/showthread.php?t=62060
<diminthedam> un_operateur: any guides for reinstalling grub?
<un_operateur> !grub | diminthedam
<hhanne> is there any repository for ubuntu with qmail?
<ubotu> diminthedam: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emun> un operateur can not find http:/paste.bin.ca/293315
<Kioshen> diminthedam: yes since ubuntu then takes care of creating an entry for Windows in grub for you and allows you to resize your windows partition
<iGadget> can anyone tell me if it's possible to use the same mailfolder in both thunderbird xp as thunderbird ubuntu?
<un_operateur> emun, i think you wanted -- http://pastebin.ca/293315
<mc2003> any1 to help me set up the boot options at startup
<diminthedam> thanks all!
<un_operateur> iGadget, should be 100% cross-compatible -- they are both thunderbird after all :)
<un_operateur> mc2003, what did you want to change?
<mc2003> the default start of linux ..i want to have default xp/loader and do the timeup :)
<emun> un opreateur, browser cannot find that url
<un_operateur> emun, can't you click on this link -->>  http://pastebin.ca/293315
<un_operateur> ?
<Kioshen> mc2003: you can't use ntldr to boot linux
<SF100> hi everyone...how can I access files on a windows xp machine with file and printer sharing set up. I am already able to share a printer on the machine I want to access files
<un_operateur> mc2003, did you see the grub wiki i posted up there for diminthedam ??
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my lapop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug to get it solved?
<mc2003> yes but the grub says at the last line xp loader...
<kemik> !wireless
<mc2003> w8 to sroll
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emun> ok i see what you mean i did not know it was a link
<iGadget> un_operateur: well, I guess I'll just have to try then, see what happens ;)
<emun> i see it now
<un_operateur> iGadget, make a backup first :)
<ktraglin> anto: me thinks lua is a programming language required for the compliation of the program UR trying to compile.
<iGadget> un_operateur: will do :)
<un_operateur> emun, if you feel this is all a bit above your head -- you can always use a knoppix boot CD to aid you
<elvirolo> hi all
<Kioshen> SF100: Places > Network > Windows Network for browsing smb shares
<ktraglin> anto: ... unfortunately, i know nothing of lua, but my guess is that one of the required packages is missing.
<SF100> Kioshen: thanks ill try that now
<elvirolo> sound doesn't seem to be working here ... i haven't touched anything in alsamixer though ; i've already tried restarting alsa, but it still doesn't work
<emun> i will try it it i fail then i can use knopix obviously i would not know after i boot with knoppix
<emun> is defaults part of the commands
<SF100> Kioshen: I can see the network but it says could not display "smb:///grandnetwork" This location is not a folder
<anto> ktraglin: i got all lua packages installed :S?
<un_operateur> emun, I think you had better use knoppix -- because you need the contents of http://pastebin.ca/293315 exactly as they are in /etc/sudoers otherwise you will still have the same problem
<ktraglin> anto: wish i could help, but i simply don't know... perhaps another channel that deals with open-tibia?
<POVaddct> anto: it is still missing lua.h, are you sure you have that file?
<emun> how do use the knoppix, after i boot it up like live cd
<mc2003> ty in advance ill restart and see.....
<un_operateur> emun, you  boot up to the desktop in koppix, select the partition that represents / , properties -- change to "read/write" mode .. after, explore that partition, and open up the etc/sudoers file with the editor -- and then copy and paste  http://pastebin.ca/293315 into it, save the file, reboot, etc, etc
<Kioshen> SF100: you can specify the name of the Win pc you try to reach in Nautilus by pressing CTRL+L and entering smb://mywinpc/
<un_operateur> smb://machinename/sharename would be better
<un_operateur> or if there are no shares -- smb://machinename/c$
<Kioshen> un_operateur: yeah but some times nautilus doesn't want to connect if I specify a share directly
<SF100> Kioshen: I got it, I think it was a firewall issue on the windows machine. I disabled it and it worked, I have to set an exception for the linux box. Thank you for the help
<Kioshen> un_operateur: like if I try to reach a mac os x tiger fex
<un_operateur> Kioshen, in most cases, if you dont specify a share explicitly you have bigger problems
<emun> ok how do open i something with editor
<Kioshen> SF100: it's better to keep you firwall up and activate sharing support in the exceptions
<Icarus> is there a flash 9 upgrade out yet?
<un_operateur> emun, I think knoppix uses kedit .. you can definitely find it in the knoppix menu
<Kioshen> un_operateur: yeah but it seems to be a hit or miss in nautilus nevertheless I concur :)
<warty> haiii hello
<Kioshen> un_operateur: i use smbmount anyway ...
<Icarus> or is there some other app for flash players?
<un_operateur> Kioshen, given that SMB/CIFS is so insecure, most administrators/software will configure it in such a way that you must navigate to a share directly or the machine is "invisible" on the SMB/CIFS network
<POVaddct> Kioshen: if i wanted to access file from mac os x from ubuntu, i would use ssh/sftp
<thaler> hallo
<SubMOA> hello everybody
<thaler> frohe weinachten
<POVaddct> thaler: merry x-mas
<Kioshen> POVaddct: ack
<SubMOA> How would someone start Xchat from the command line
<emun> ok thanks will try your suggestion some observation , this is more difficult than messing with windows registry
<thaler> ^^
<SF100> Kioshen: I just created the exception and it works. Thanks for the help. Have a happy new year!!!
<un_operateur> SubMOA, xchat :)
<SubMOA> i know I can type "xchat" on in the box that is similar to the Windoz "Run" application
<SubMOA> but I can't get it from the command line
<Kioshen> SF100: you too :)
<un_operateur> emun, it's only difficult because of the number of steps -- but it's really easy otherwise :)
<JBLoudG20> yay I just ordered a lenovo 3000n!!!
<un_operateur> SubMOA, avoid the "run" box and try the command-line directly
<SubMOA> jbloudg20 I want that new tablet/laptop dealio
<SubMOA> ok
<SubMOA> well, can i have two instances of xchat running?
<JBLoudG20> SubMOA, I didnt want a tablet, but I'm pretty excited about my new computer
<un_operateur> SubMOA, that way you can tab-test -- type in xch<TAB>  .. and you'll get suggestions
<SubMOA> un_operateur, btw, what is that "run" box actually called
<un_operateur> SubMOA, gnome-launcher i think .. not sure, i dont use gnome
<SubMOA> jbloudg20, nice enjoy it for me! :O)
<JBLoudG20> SubMOA
<SubMOA> un_operateur, rgr
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my lapop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug to get it solved?
<JBLoudG20> thanks
<JBLoudG20> SubMOA, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834146189
<SubMOA> domo
<JBLoudG20> but I ordered it directly from IBM
<SubMOA> (thanks in Japanese)
<emun> ok i will take your word, to reiterate , i boot up into recovery mode in ubuntu press e ...
<SubMOA> un-operateur, I will give it a go
<POVaddct> SubMOA: why two instances? i think xchat has multiserver support
<indianaj> how can i conf my printer?
<SubMOA> un_operateur, so that will show me pretty much anything that begins with "xch" (in your example you showed, at least)
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows of a way to control xmms it's volume with the commandline?
<emun> thanks un operateur signing will be back soon
<un_operateur> SubMOA, aye, exactly :)
<SubMOA> POVaddct, please excuse me if I used the wrong lingo (newbie), but I mean since I have it running now, and if i try and open it again, does that make the hoodoo voodoo gremlins come out?
<emun> signing out
<POVaddct> SubMOA: i dont know. i have switched from xchat to irssi 3 years ago.
<ken> Help: I need to know which audio and video player you use. And what backend to use gstreamer / xine. And what are the adv/disadv of each?
<SubMOA> also, before I forget, I have beryl, and iti seems some of they keyboard shortcuts are overlapping my OS shortcuts, any recommendations for a solution?
<SubMOA> povaddct, irssi?
<POVaddct> SubMOA: console irc client. runs nice in a screen session.
<SubMOA> un-operateur, turns out I'm an idiot :O)  typing in "xchat" worked perfectly.  I don't know why it didn't the first time, guess I mispelled it or something
<SubMOA> povaddct, screen session? as in a terminal... do you have a GUI?
<ken>  I need to know which audio and video player you use. And what backend to use gstreamer / xine. And what are the adv/disadv of each?
<SubMOA> <===complete newb gomen
<POVaddct> SubMOA: screen is a terminal emulator with very nice features like detaching/reattaching a session. i can run in real text mode as well as in some X terminal emulator like xterm or gnome-terminal.
<SubMOA> un_operateur, anything I type in the gnome-launcher thing should run just as easily from the terminal, right? without extra addresses or URL's or whatever they're called?  I don't need to change directories or anything?
<POVaddct> SubMOA: screen is not for GUI apps, just for apps running in a terminal
<kane77> is there anything to add a real transparency to my gnome...?
<POVaddct> SubMOA: i do have a GUI, but i run xterm on it and screen within xterm
<SubMOA> povaddct, i'm just learning and I've debated using just a terminal (as in no GUI), sounds nice, but I think I'd need the help from my GUI
<SubMOA> oh, ok
<Riyonuk> How do I get my toolbar to like windows? All in one at the bottom?
<SubMOA> what's everybodies take on the WRT54G?
<SubMOA> the linksys router
<doddie> what antivirus software should I use with Linux?
<Riyonuk> I dont think linux has viruses
<indianaj> i need to shape a printer. how can i?
<`rich> Riyonuk, it does. Just nowhere near as many as windows.
<SubMOA> indianaj, a file and some needlenose
<`rich> doddie, ClamAV is the most popular.
<Riyonuk> :o
<indianaj> ok
<SubMOA> :O)
<Riyonuk> Anyone care to help little ol me :p
<Riyonuk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Edgyeft.png - Must get desktop like that
<shanky> I have ubuntu dapper, and I'm trying to get php4 working with Apache 1.3
<`rich> SubMOA, i have that router. does the job for me well enough.
<shanky> I have add LoadModule php4, to modules.conf
<Gosha> how do i check the version of a perlmodule i have? ( ExtUtils::MakeMaker )
<SubMOA> `rich, have you flashed it or done anything, umm, extraordinary (right word?) to it
<`rich> nope, just plugged it in, gave it the settings and that's it.
<shanky> and I have a conf.d/php4.conf but it doesn't work
<shanky> firefox tries to download the php files in stead of serving the html results
<SubMOA> Riyonuk, I would recommend a desktop like this http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8372633310271377046&q=xgl+beryl
<|stefan|> lu =)
<ollekalle> Hi, can someone provide me with some good web resource for how to install and conifigure hibernate/suspend for by edgy-server. As a start, does someone know what package to install?
<kane77> is beryl available for amd64??
<|stefan|> got a bit of a problem here ;) when i upgraded to 6.10 the administration menu stopped working. i noticed that gksu was removed infront of the items there. tried to add gksu to them but that doesn't work. gksu has the same configuration as before. admin group has root priveleges and my user is in admin group. any idea ?
<ken> HELP: What multimedia player audio/video do you use? And what backend xine / gstreamer is good?
<SubMOA> so I was looking around at different servers on IRC, and a thought occurred: is it easy to "hack" (or rather crack) somenoes machine when they are on IRC?
<|stefan|> ken: vlc =)
<POVaddct> ken: mplayer
<Riyonuk> Gotta install flash player...
<kane77> ken, I use vlc... it plays anything
<SubMOA> Riyonuk, you definitely should go through the trouble of getting it, the video is insane
<SubMOA> it's the new (?) Beryl/XGL manager/system backend (I think)
<ken> ?
<shanky> it was the cache
<Riyonuk> I cant see it, evertime it loads firefox quits on me
<Riyonuk> :(
<SubMOA> oh no, does anybody have a solution for that here?
<un_operateur> SubMOA, solution on?
<Riyonuk> OMG
<un_operateur> SubMOA, hacking through IRC?
<Riyonuk> Firefox loads that beryl page and then it closes
<SubMOA> un_operateur, Riyonuk is trying to watch a flash video (from video.google.com) here and he says when it loads, firefox quits
<Riyonuk> I think somethings wrong..
<Riyonuk> I installed that plugin..
<SubMOA> un_operateur, no, not that, although I was worried someone might mess with my comp, is there a way to protect from that?
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, which version of flash? which plugin?
<Riyonuk> I dont know, I just installed it like 1min ago
<un_operateur> SubMOA, run a firewall and make sure any other open services are protected/patched/up2date
<Riyonuk> It said "This page requires additional plugins, click here to install" so I did
<SubMOA> un_operateur, rgr
<SubMOA> thanks
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, run !flash as per instructions on the wiki
<un_operateur> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<compengi> omg
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<Zaggynl> Adee, lame?
<compengi> someone kick him
<ken> POVaddct: What backend xine or gstreamer?
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM /
<Adee> SPAM?
<SubMOA> how does someone go about kicked someone?
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM /
<POVaddct> ken: mplayer doesnt user either of them
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM /
<Zaggynl> !medic
<jbroome> !ops | adee flood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> adee flood: Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM /
<un_operateur> no one channel operator here??
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM /
<Adee> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM /
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-40-129-224.cable.ubr02.pert.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Riyonuk> wtf
<POVaddct> thx Seveas
<SubMOA> thanks!
<Seveas> !medic is <alias> ops
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<SubMOA> does the "!" bring up the ubotu?
<Seveas> yes
<afungu25> how come took you so long to kik him logging him i guess?
<swj> Does anyone have the murrine GTK2 Engine 0.31 for edgy available somewhere? (The Ubuntu murrine repo is down atm)  ref: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42755
<dv_> maybe a spambot, powered by vista? :)
<Seveas> ubotu, please be so kind as to tell SubMOA about yourself
<afungu25> proally
<SubMOA> !ubotu
<SubMOA> nope, didn't work
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> !-ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu aliases: yourself, bot, usage, factoid, list, brain, help, add, help me, syntax - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56
<jengc0il> hi there
<ken> un_operateur: compengi: What multimedia back-end should i use? xine or gstreamer?
<SubMOA> nice, thanks seveas
<sharks> hi!
<Seveas> oooh fun
<Seveas> !-ubotu
<Seveas> !ubotu
<un_operateur> ken, on mozilla/firefox?
<sharks> someone could help me with SATA problems?
<thepianoguy> my kubuntu freezes upon startup after loading USB core using 2.6.19 and 2.6.20 kernels in feisty
<thepianoguy> is this normal?
<compengi> ken, to be able to run .mp3 song?
<ken> un_operateur: compengi: For regular cd/dvd and other web content watching offline? and yeah maybe online also but firefox is not a priority, offline is the main thing
<un_operateur> thepianoguy, feisty still in "unstable" category  :)
<ken> compengi: un_operateur: Not for a specific format but for ALL of them
<un_operateur> ken, I use mplayer/xmms solely for those purposes
<compengi> ken, then gstreamer libraries
<ken> POVaddct: un_operateur: What backend does mplayer use? what library, as in xine-gstreamer?
<thepianoguy> I know, that's why I'm testing it :)
<ken> POVaddct: I know it uses neither of them, but what does it use?
<compengi> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<POVaddct> ken: mplayer uses its own backend
<un_operateur> ken, it can use the gstreamer libs -- but it has its own wide-ranging collection
<compengi> !restricted > ken
<iskra`> t.net
<ken> POVaddct: un_operateur: And just installing mplayer downloads all the libraries that are required for its backend
<swj> I am using edgy gstreamer (all plugins) with totem (default) and playing everything so far without win32 codecs
<un_operateur> ken, yes
<ken> compengi: I have read those pages but those didn't tell me which library is better so i am asking here ;=)
<ken> un_operateur: Thank you
<klerfayt> how do you disable frambuffer in grub menu? is it no-fb or non-fb?
<POVaddct> ken: yes, but i suggest installing the w32codecs referenced on the RestrictedFormats page too
<compengi> ken, i installed gstream lib and things work fine
<ken> compengi: OK
<compengi> ken, yeah and w23codecs could help too
<ken> compengi: POVaddct: un_operateur: Anyone here who prefers xine over gstreamer?
<un_operateur> ken, you can also install the gstreamer libs so mplayer can use them --  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<compengi> ken, xine is good for dvd purpose that what i use it for
<POVaddct> ken: i prefer mplayer which is neither gstreamer nor xine
<un_operateur> IIRC mplayer includes the w32codecs within
<defend> mplayer is awsome
<POVaddct> un_operateur: really?
<ken> POVaddct: compengi: un_operateur: thank you for your response
<un_operateur> POVaddct, let me verify
<compengi> ken, you're welcome
<ken> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> !gnu > ken
<compengi> is ubuntu an eggdrop?
<POVaddct> compengi: i dont think so
<POVaddct> compengi: you mean ubotu, dont you?
<ken> compengi: POVaddct: What's a eggdrop?
<un_operateur> POVaddct, that was the mplayer-codecs package -- which i am not sure is installed when you install mplayer on ubuntu -- http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<POVaddct> ken: eggdrop is an irc bot
<compengi> POVaddct, yeah i meant ubotu
<ken> POVaddct: ok
<ken> compengi: you could have said 'bot' ;-)
<compengi> lol
<compengi> ken, bot is in general
<ken> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<un_operateur> ken, you can have private sessions with ubotu if you /query him :)
<compengi> ken, there are lots of bots but each bot is programmed in certain language :)
<jbroome> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<un_operateur> ken, like they say "get a room, you two!!" :)
<ken> un_operateur: ;)
<compengi> un_operateur, oh i forgot btw pppoeconf worked :)
<ken> People the bot doesn't know about...
<un_operateur> compengi, nice :) what did you have to do?
<ken> !unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pro1> alguem fala portugues
<compengi> un_operateur, i didn't i gave it to my friend cause it was for him and then he told me that it worked :)
<un_operateur> compengi, cool, good to know :)
<compengi> un_operateur, i can ask him :)
<POVaddct> !pt | pro1
<ubotu> pro1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<m4k0> ciao a tutti
<ken> la la uti tu
<ken> :)
<compengi> un_operateur, so we can know if someone had the same problem how to deal with it ;)
<un_operateur> compengi, well, i know how it would have worked -- it's just that you were having trouble the otherday and wondered what else you were missing then.. thats all
<m4k0> ci sono italiani?
<Gosha> how come cpan wont work for me with any module .. am i doind gomething wrong or are all those server down?
<Some_Person> last night i set up my dsl, today it wont work
<ken> lu lu lala pi
<ken> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SubMOA> Tobacco suit-e mo e-deska?
<un_operateur> compengi, yea, go on, ask him, we can make a PPPoE wiki :)
<m4k0> grazie
<compengi> :)
<Some_Person> i set it up with pppoeconf last night, today that fails
<ken> un_operateur: that would be useful
<Some_Person> what should i do?
<E-bola> Where can i find a ubuntu live cd? I cant find any on ubuntu.com
<ken> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ThePub> morning
<E-bola> ken: is that directed at me?
<ken> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ken> e-bola that one is
<SubMOA> is there an ETA for when Ubuntu will be packed with xgl/compiz or aigxl or beryl or, etc. etc.
<E-bola> I dont need an installation cd...
<E-bola> is there no difference between install and live cd's with ubuntu?
<ken> E-bola: no nothing
<E-bola> ok, that explains my troubles then
<SubMOA> e-bola, I thought the installation CD was the same thing... you could rdun it live, or you could download it
<Some_Person> E-bola: there's only one, live and install are 1 cd
<SubMOA> **install it**
<ken> e-bola: the live cd, doubles up as a installation cd, so if you are having fun with the live session than someday you can install it too, by pressing the desktop icon
<POVaddct> E-bola: since dapper, the live cd is also the install cd
<SubMOA> does anybody have beryl?
<Some_Person> now, why did pppoeonf work yesterday but not today?
<ken> Some_Person: typing mistake? :)
<Some_Person> no
<SubMOA> I woud like to zoom out on the cube when I rotate it
<doskey> i cant get photoshop working with wine :(
<Some_Person> yesterday pppoeconf set up my dsl
<Some_Person> today it fails
<Wasca> Hi everyone, is this the right place to ask about udev?
<ken> Some_Person: What doesn;t work, what is the error, problems
<Some_Person> couldnt find an access concentrator
<Riyonuk> How do I get the network-manager bar thing back on my taskbar?
<DENYeitan0o9> hey guys, im dumb
<DENYeitan0o9> i need to know what file has the user account info
<SubMOA> !! ME TOO, denyeitan0o9!
<ken> Riyonuk: drag and drop from the ubuntu menu onto the bar
<DENYeitan0o9> since I changed the value of where my home directory is
<`rich> DENYeitan0o9, what info are you after?
<`rich> DENYeitan0o9, /etc/passwd is a good start
<POVaddct> DENYeitan0o9: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<DENYeitan0o9> i cant log into ubuntu anymore
<Riyonuk> ken, its not on the ubuntu menu..
<DENYeitan0o9> ok lemme try
<ken> Some_Person: Is everything connected securely
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> i'm using it on windows now, no connection changes
<SubMOA> gotta run, Submoa, out.
<ken> Riyonuk: System>Administration>Networking, drag and drop that thing to your launch bar
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( /etc/dumbusers :) )
<Baptiste> hi
<ken> Some_Person: please reboot to ubuntu and try "sudo pppoeconf", if that fails maybe searching the forums will help. Sorry not to be of mroe service
<Some_Person> i tried that earlier
<Some_Person> i rebooted 3 times
<Baptiste> I have the "(EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"" error with 2.6.17-1-generic
<Baptiste> 10 I mean
<un_operateur> Some_Person, what was the _exact_ error you got?
<Baptiste> I have already putted  	Option "AIGLX" "off" and 	Option	    "Composite" "disable" in my xorg.conf
<dmc_> Can someone tell me how to initially set the root password?
<Baptiste> any other idea ?
<ken> un_operateur: 'no acces concentrator found'
<Some_Person> couldnt find an access concentrator on eth0
<`rich> dmc_, sudo passwd
<Some_Person> it found one yesterday
<un_operateur> Some_Person, ken, exact error message needed to STW :)
<dmc_> 'rich: thanks
<libervisco> there is a conflict between  terminal.app and xfce4-terminal
<reiki_> I'm testing the use of partimage (from the repositories) to clone hda1 onto sdb1. I should know how it works out in a few minutes
<Some_Person> i told you the dang error
<Riyonuk> ken, Ok, now its just a shortcut to configure devices, I mean the program called network-manager, it shows those bars that show how good your wireless signal is
<Baptiste> I am desperate, I can't understand why this fracking fglrx module doesn't work
<Riyonuk> fracking :p
<Some_Person> i am desperate, my dsl worked yesterday but not today
<`rich> Some_Person, told un_operateur the error? or pasted it to the chan while he quite probably wasn't looking?
<Some_Person> told
<Baptiste> yea fracking Riyonuk i am polite
<`rich> well i'm sure he's asking for it for a reason - not just to annoy you :P
<Some_Person> i dont have the exact words, but its something like No Access Concentrator was found.
<un_operateur> `rich, Some_Person -- i dont have PPPoE and therefore require some googling to do :)
<POVaddct> Some_Person: is eth0 the only ethernet interface in your machine?
<Some_Person> yes
<kane77> is it possible to get beryl/compiz/xgl running on amd64??? for me it says there are no such packages... (I followed a how-to)
<jaimeinside> hello!
<Some_Person> i really dont want to reinstall since i reinstalled yesterday
<SzArAk> hi
<ken> Some_Person: what do the forums say?
<dmc_> .
<Some_Person> i'm looking
<pro1> como fao pra entrar no chat em portugues Brasil
<POVaddct> Some_Person: you could try to call pppoe manually just to see if it find the access concentrator: sudo pppoe -A -I eth0
<Some_Person> ok
<POVaddct> Some_Person: but i guess the resolt will be the same
<POVaddct> *result
<reiki_> kane77,  you might want to go to #beryl to get your beryl questions answered
<Some_Person> probably
<POVaddct> Some_Person: btw, the interface has to be "up"
<POVaddct> Some_Person: sudo ifconfig eth0 up  (before running pppoe)
<ken> PREFERENCES: beryl or compiz or something else, what do you prefer? and why?
<rico> joyeuses fetes
<reiki_> ken: on Edgy... beryl ... cause it's easy :)
<Some_Person> it is up, i checked ifconfig
<POVaddct> ken: i dont need that eyecandy stuff, just running plain xfce
<rukuartic> Merry Christmas guys...
<ken> POVaddct: way to go!
<ken> rukuartic: same to you
<ken> rukuartic: woke up late? after two days?
<rico> slt
<rico> a ts
<ken> :)
<rukuartic> Hey I'm wondering how I'd go about getting rid of the "autoremove" message on top of apt-get? I installed a large package... removed it later, but I want/need all the things installed. :P
<Some_Person> i'll switch over and see if it can find it
<rukuartic> Any way to get rid of the message?
<neko_> I use gnome with kde apps. When switching workspaces(aka desktops) sometimes the kde apps will stay on both workspaces. This will only happen if the app is blinking. How is it possible to stop this?
<reiki_> be right back.... gonna see if this clone to sdb1 worked....
<rukuartic> ken: >P
<ken> POVaddct: un_operateur: compengi: Where is the place to find happy/satisfied ubuntu users? Hanging out in this chatroom, and listening to peoples extremely specific and unique problems, which are so complicated makes me paranoid when i click anything in ubuntu, in the fear that something shall surely break
<un_operateur> ken, #psychiatry maybe? :p
<POVaddct> ken: well this is a support channel. its likely you see only people having some problem with ubuntu than people having none.
<un_operateur> ken, this is the support channel -- #ubuntu-offtopic probably
<ken> POVaddct: un_operateur: compengi: i messed up ubuntu and re-installed it 3 times in the last 15 days, this is the 3rd new installation. Is there some way to officially learn ubuntu, maybe some website, some wiki, something that you would recommend. Please be a little more specific other than saying ubuntu.com/help or /wiki or /community
<ken> POVaddct: un_operateur: compengi: 'cuz hanging out in the chatroom is surely not helping :)
<jori> anybody here know if ff can connect to a remote esd server and dump his flash player sound there... ?
<un_operateur> ken, making those mistakes is crucial, the best way you learn, i for one had to reinstall linux a couple of times when i was starting out about 2/4 years ago
<ken> jori: so annoyed with him? :)
<un_operateur> 3/4*
<POVaddct> ken: i'd say go buy a book about linux (or more specific about debian) and read it
<jori> ken ?
<ken> un_operateur: still my question remains unanswered
<ken> :0
<ken> POVaddct: Maybe a name? a publisher ? something a little more specific? :)
<neko_> What's a good vidcap program for ubuntu? I can't remember the name of one.
<rukuartic> ken: Can't be paranoid about things like this. Its like saying, I don't want to ride a bike cuz I might fall off.
<un_operateur> ken, but that was only out of futility .. but soon enough you get to know enough that you try to fix things yourself by persevering .. thats the only real way you learn
<POVaddct> ken: hmm, i am german so i know about german books. but that wont help you i guess.
<justin_> For GRUB what would my hard drive on the second IDE channel (the one usually used for CDROM's) be? --- hd(1,0) ?
<ken> rukuartic: un_operateur: POVaddct: compengi: Aint there a good website you could suggest?
<reiki> ok, gentlemen, this may sound like an odd question but how do I find out if I am indeed running completely on sdb1 (and not anything from hda1 where this ddrive was cloned FROM)?
<rukuartic> ken: ubuntforums.org
<justin_> It is master on the second IDE channel.
<un_operateur> ken, it takes time, the change isnt made overnight
<rukuartic> reiki: Type in "mount" at the command line.
<ken> POVaddct: German books would surely help, but first suggest a "learn german in 15 days" book and then the german-linux book :)
<POVaddct> ken: :)
<Some_Person> pppoe isnt even installed
<rukuartic> reiki: It will list all the mount points, and where they're mounted. You'll want to see something along the lines of sdbX is mounted on /
<ken> un_operateur: I too think that one can't site 2-3 nights and read everything and than know everything about linux, but still theres gottu be a beginning
<Some_Person> im in windows again, and i'm gonna download it
<ken> Some_Person: I really feel sorry for you, but please dont give up the effort
<POVaddct> Some_Person: ah i forgot ubuntu does not use the userspace pppoe program
<reiki> rukuartic, ok... it's running off hda1 and shows /dev/hda1 mounted as root. I suspect this is a result of the clone job. I probably have to hack fstab, right?
<ChaosR> hi, can someone explain (or link to a tutorial) me how to let multiple programs play/record sound at the same time, because at the moment, this isn't working.
<un_operateur> POVaddct, well, ubuntu is justa  distro, a compilation of different packages -- it's linux or gnome or whatever else that you want to be reading about
<Some_Person> this is like my 5th reboot
<POVaddct> un_operateur: i wasnt asking, ken was
<Riyonuk> How do I remove flash or shockwave from my firefox? Its not listed in Add-Ons
<un_operateur> oops, redirect that to ken .. lol sorry POVaddct :p
<rukuartic> reiki: Yes probably. I'm not a complete knowledge on this one. You might want to try pulling out hda and boot off of that.
<netdownload> Hi all, anyone can help me with the bluetooth?
<justin_> Riyonuk, in your plugins folder.
<pcb-dennis|nb> hi, can anybody help me getting aiglx/compiz running on intel/edgy
<ken> un_operateur: linux in general
<rukuartic> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Some_Person> so, without pppoe, how was it working yesterday?
<pike_> Riyonuk: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins i think offhand
<pcb-dennis|nb> rukuartic, thx
<rukuartic> pcb-dennis|nb: No prob ;P
<POVaddct> Some_Person: ubuntu uses the kernel based pppoe for that
<Riyonuk> yeah
<Riyonuk> thanks
<DENYeitan0o9> what text editors does ubuntu come with?
<justin_> Hrmm is anyone familiar with the 'MAP' function in GRUB?
<ken> DENYeitan0o9: a million dollar question :)
<Some_Person> so, should i install pppoe from the repos?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: but i dont know how to manually test pppoe without the pppoe program
<SzArAk> DENYeitan0o9: simple vim, gedit for instance
<rukuartic> Still looking for some help getting rid of apt-get mess... If anyone knows how to make apt think that I want the packages that it thinks I don't need anymore, let me know.
<ken> Some_Person: without a internet the repos wont work
<un_operateur> ken, maybe you'd like to browse the O'Reilly bookshelf -- pick up something about general linux administration first to start of with
<justin_> If I map hd 0,1 to 1,0 and vice versa, will it effect only my windows HDD or will it also affect my Ubuntu disk?
<Some_Person> i mean go to them on the web in windows and download it
<x-factor> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<POVaddct> Some_Person: maybe. i never had the problem you have. pppoe just works for me.
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: It also should come with "nano", which is easier to run for some people.
<justin_> Nano rocks.
<justin_> :)
<Some_Person> ok, i've downloaded it, time for reboot number 6
<Riyonuk> Seem to be having "issues". I run, in a terminal, nm-applet, and it starts the little thing in my notification area. The moment I quit the terminal, so does the little thing. Why is this?
<libervisco> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/terminal.app_0.9.4+cvs20051125-2_i386.deb (--install):  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/Terminal', which is also in package xfce4-terminal
<libervisco> Any ideas on resolving that?
<ken> un_operateur: and all i wanted to do was have a 'change' in my OS, and i ended up having a whole new schedul to learn linux, couldn't the ubuntu site have a WARNING/CAUTION sign on its website, stating clearly the eventualities that would follow after installing the so-called frinedly OS? :)
<ChaosR> plz, someone, ask me more information if you need it
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: Whenever you run an applet in the terminal, it dies out with the terminal.
<Condiment> you tell me
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: You can get around this by putting the process in the background...
<ken> ChaosR: about what?
<Riyonuk> So how do I get back to running at startup
<ChaosR> <ChaosR> hi, can someone explain (or link to a tutorial) me how to let multiple programs play/record sound at the same time, because at the moment, this isn't working.
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, how?
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: Try pressing Ctrl + z, (puts process in suspended state) and then typing "bg"
<reiki> ok fstab has the UUID stuff in it. How do I find out the UUID for sdb1 ?
<pucko-> reiki, vol_id
<un_operateur> ken, I just think you're overwhelmed by a sudden transition, being in a new environment, etc etc -- but that happens on windows when you try out 2000/XP after being used to win9x for years
<ken> rukuartic: Is there A linux website with noob-friendly tutorials that you know of?
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: I have a simple shell script to do that though, when I want to start a program like that I make a script in /usr/bin that goes something along the lines of "/usr/bin/programtorun &" where the & puts it in the background
<ken> un_operateur: :-|
<un_operateur> ken, just go with the flow, i'd say, you'll be fine
<rukuartic> ken: ubuntuforums.org, wiki.ubuntu.com
<POVaddct> !basiccommands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basiccommands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,u looking tutorails for?
<Riyonuk> Yeah but it first started to do it automatically, and then I messed around with the gnome panels :p
<POVaddct> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rukuartic> ken: The thing is, Ubuntu isn't really something you can learn to use by reading a book.
<un_operateur> ken, well, what do you want us to do? eh? cast a magic spell that gets you linux-comfy in 5 minutes??
<DENYeitan0o9> how to change a file to not be read only from the terminal?
<ken> rukuartic: that was the only two websites i didn't know about :-)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ., http://ubuntuguide.org here too ....
<rukuartic> ken: Seriously?
<POVaddct> ken: you could start reading the BasicCommands page ubotu just pasted
<ken> un_operateur: If you can, i would sure like to do that
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, so what exactly do I type? nm-applet bg?
<ken> rukuartic: notice the smiley after that statement :)
<ChaosR> now, can someone help me with this, or is it a problem that can't be helped
<reiki> pucko-,  apparently you can't use vol_id while the volume is open :)
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: No, more like "nm-applet &", or "nm-applet", then "ctrl+z" and then type "bg"
<un_operateur> ken, but it is a no-go .. so, you gotta do what we all did and just stick with it :)
<rukuartic> ken: Ah. I'm not too swift with sarcasm :(
<DENYeitan0o9> how can i save a read-only file using nano?
<POVaddct> reiki: tune2fs -l /dev/...
<ken> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: Here, i messed up ubuntu and re-installed it 3 times in the last 15 days, this is the 3rd new installation. Is there some way to officially learn ubuntu, maybe some website, some wiki, something that you would recommend. Please be a little more specific other than saying ubuntu.com/help or /wiki or /community
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Remove Read Only, or save as a different file.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ummm...... my onboard graphichs driver guy gives me a link to xfree86 cvs repo ... am i supposed to compile it?
<DENYeitan0o9> how can i remove read only??
<DENYeitan0o9> from the terminal
<un_operateur> ken, i give up -- you aren't taking in what we are trying to say to you
<LinTux> I have 252 files with invalid filnames in trash, I am unable to delete them, anybody know how?
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: chmod u+w (filename)
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Do you understand Linux File permissions?
<neko_> DENYeitan0o9: chmod a-r filename
<ken> un_operateur: i am looking out for a easy way, but i believe none exists
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken , how exactly did u mess it up? find the cause of it and learn how to do it properly.....
<ken> un_operateur: Is asking for a shortcut wrong? But i take your advice and will 'go with the flow'
<un_operateur> ken, ever try learning to ride a bike or learn to swim??
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,Ubuntu isn't a software package... its an OS like Win ... u learn as u go ... and not throguh books....
<rukuartic> ken: Tried looking for "Official Ubuntu Book" on amazon?
<un_operateur> ken, are there shortcuts when learning to drive a car or ride a unicycle??
<huffy> i cant install 6.10 on my acer aspire 9504 laptop? :(
<ken> un_operateur: no, sir! <salutes>
<ChaosR> ken: start with learning the basics of *NIX
<ken> rukuartic: Yeah i bought that
<ken> ChaosR: ok
<rukuartic> huffy: :( When I bought my laptop, I took a LiveCD with me and tried out the laptops until I found one I liked.
<un_operateur> ken, well, there you go -- just stick with it, depending on your mileage -- you'll pick things up soon enough
<reiki> hmmm tune2fs: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<reiki> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<ChaosR> ken: it helped me a lot
<DENYeitan0o9> ok i cant change permissions on passwd...and I need to edit that file to log into ubuntu...
<reiki> that could be a problem, huh? :)
<huffy> rukuartic is it the ati drivers?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> huffy ,error or somehing?
<rukuartic> ken: We're a friendly group. Try going into #slackware
<ChaosR> someone here that can explain me how to let multiple programs use the sound at the same time, or is this impossible????
<kbrooks> wow.
<rukuartic> huffy: I have no clue what might be the problem... It could be a lot of things.
<huffy> no, it comes up to install, i get past that, then bout 1min later, the screen goes blank, and thats it
<ChaosR> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rukuartic> ChaosR: I found a quick and easy solution that might work for you is to run programs with "aoss"... try installing the package "alsa-oss" and the running commands like "aoss firefox". But check with ubotu's solution first.
<ken> un_operateur: GreyGhost-Ubuntu: ChaosR: compengi: rukuartic: POVaddct: I much appreciate your effort in helping a confused-ubuntu user. Keep the community alive, and thank you! Happy UBUNT-ing, bye!
<reiki> can I just edit fstab on sdb1 so that it uses the old /dev/... pointers intead of the UUID stuff?
<ken> rukuartic: I am heading to there :)
<rukuartic> ken: I was being sarcastic...
<Viaken> ken: The easiest way to learn it is just to play with it. Fixing problems, too, can teach you more than you'd expect.
<compengi> ken, you're welcome merry christmas
<huffy> would 6.06 work on acers?
<ken> rukuartic: You didn't get the joke, i too gave a sarcastic reply, dont you notice the smiley in my replies? :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ken ,i 'm a newbie user myself ... just tryin my hand stuff....
<un_operateur> ken, keep the happy UBUNT-ing up .. you'll be a UBUNTU jedi soon enough :)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> and coming in here to bug everyone when i hit a snag ;)
<DENYeitan0o9> ok i cant change permissions on etc/passwd...and I need to edit that file to log into ubuntu...
<ken> compengi: Yeah Merry Christmas
* kbrooks ubuntu's everyone.
<rukuartic> huffy: You could try searching for your laptop on the ubuntu forums, and see if people have any comments there
<huffy> k thx
<ken> un_operateur: :)
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Oh, you don't want to change those permissions.
<delcoyote> hi all, merry xmas and happy new year is edgy eft the latest version of ubuntu?
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: You need to edit it as root. Try this... "sudo nano /etc/passwd"
* ken greats everyone a good day/night. please replace that with your timezone. HAPPY UBUNT-ing
<pike_> DENYeitan0o9: dont do that.  at grub prompt edit ther kernel line and pu like "init=/bin/sh"  then boot then mount -o remount /  and edit it or something
<huffy> yup
<Viaken> huffy: Best to put your model name/number into the forum search and see what comes up.
<pike_> DENYeitan0o9: sorry what rukuartic said will work as well
<DENYeitan0o9> yeah
<DENYeitan0o9> it workd
<DENYeitan0o9> thanks!
<rukuartic> pike_: haha what were you doing? O_o; does that give you a shell as root?
<pike_> yeah
<huffy> ive found someone tested 9502 with 6.06 Neg127?
<rukuartic> pike_: Spiffy security problem.
<Some_Person> ok, i installed pppoe in ubuntu, and i tried to detect the access concentrator but i got: "pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets"
<POVaddct> Some_Person: i expected that...
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> theres a file called imakefile is that the same as makefile ?
<pike_> rukuartic: handy for the likes of me though
<Some_Person> so now what?
<delcoyote> it must be thanks for the info
<LinTux> I have 252 files with invalid filnames in trash, I am unable to delete them, anybody know how?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: i really dont know... your dsl modem is connected to the computers ethernet interface? or is it connected via usb?
<light_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1934003
<Some_Person> ethernet
<rambo3> em -rf .Trash/*
<rambo3> rm
<POVaddct> Some_Person: and in windows it just works?
<Some_Person> yep, in xp and vista
<Some_Person> well, i had to put in the DNS servers manually
<POVaddct> Some_Person: and you didnt change the ubuntu system since yesterday?
<rambo3> LinTux, rm -rf ~.Trash/*
<maynar1> Hello all
<Some_Person> unless you count installing a bunch of gstreamer plugins, no
<Viaken> LinTux: rambo3 has your answer
<POVaddct> Some_Person: installing gstreamer should not change pppoe dial up
<Erb_> How do I make it so that all movies open externally with MPlayer from within Firefox?
<Some_Person> i know
<Viaken> ah...he addressed the message. How did I miss that? :P
<LinTux> rambo3: No still their m8?
<pike_> rukuartic: if you try that i forgot the rw to remount rw
<rambo3> LinTux, use sudo
<Some_Person> should i just reinstall (again)?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: when it worked yesterday, did you really configure pppoe or dhcp? some dsl modems act as a router and have dhcp server running
<LinTux> Rambo3: still bleeding their,
<Some_Person> not sure, i used pppoeconf
<ChaosR> rukuartic: actually which 'file' in /dev is for alsamixer
<maynar1> Does anyone have time to help with getting remote x applications to work using AMD64 live CD?
<ChaosR> alsa*
<rukuartic> pike_: Hey... would you happen to know how I could get rid of apt-get's going "ROFL You don't need these packages!!"
<rambo3> LinTux,
<rambo3> sudo -i
<morena> hola
<POVaddct> Some_Person: you mean you used pppoeconf and it worked?
<Some_Person> yes
<rukuartic> maynar1: Yup. Install openssh-server, and then use "ssh -x user@host"
<rukuartic> Some_Person: Congratulations :3
<Some_Person> it wont work now
<rambo3>  cd /home/*/.Trash
<rambo3> rm -rf *
<POVaddct> Some_Person: i have to go, just a quick try: sudo dhclient3 eth0    (instead of pppoeconf)
<rambo3> if you are only user
<Some_Person> ok
* POVaddct is off
<maynar1> rukuartic: Thanks.  ssh must be installed locally as I'm already logged in to the remote machine.
<Some_Person> reboot number 8
<maynar1> rukuartic: I'll try the -x and then read ssh man pages thanks
<rukuartic> maynar1: :P No problem.
<juana> hey
<rukuartic> juana: Hi
<juana> alguien me puede ayudar?
<LinTux> Rambo3: these files are a nightmare, I have even reinstalled and they are still their
<rukuartic> juana: Se habla Espaniol?
<rambo3> i hope you are not taling about .. and .
<juano> hello everyone
<Riyonuk> How can I compact the Ubuntu menu? The Applications, Places, System..
<rukuartic> !es > juana
<rukuartic> juano: Hey
<juana> hey http://www.fotolog.com/seaman
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<juana> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.250.141.5]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jori> anybody here know if ff can connect to a remote esd server and dump his flash player sound there... ?
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: I remember seeing something about the Alacarte Menu Editor...
<Riyonuk> hmm
<rukuartic> Seveas: You're fast :O But you don't just sit here and watch the screen do you?
<neko_> I use gnome with kde apps. When switching workspaces(aka desktops) sometimes the kde apps will stay on both workspaces. This will only happen if the app is blinking. How is it possible to stop this?
<dmc_> Anyone know offhand if Ubuntu supports Dynex Wireless Usb adapters?
<LinTux> Rambo3: I installed Fedora and they where not in trash, so I reloaded Ubuntu and they are back again?
<monelli> big problems with ubuntu
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, it says "Alacarte is now only available as a part of the GNOME desktop, beginning with GNOME 2.16."
<rambo3> jori , no
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: Are you on KDE?
<monelli> im switching back to windows
<rambo3> !flex2 > jori
<jori> rambo3: no like its imposibel or no like nobody knows ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flex2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkfoxcc> hi every one i need help plz
<rukuartic> monelli: Sorry to hear that. What was the issue?
<tovella> monelli: why?
<monelli> ubuntu wont let me login as root
<kkfoxcc> i can not update the kernel
<tovella> monelli: yeah it will.
<kkfoxcc> plz i need help
<monelli> it will?
<rukuartic> monelli: Oh you can still do that. All you need to do is type "sudo passwd root"
<rambo3> jori as you statade qestioon it is not posible, heck i cant upload files with my flash  becouse of securty
<reiki> ok... edited fstab, corrected the UUIDs in it to reflect the sata drive rather than the IDE drive.... gonna reboot and see if this worked...
<tovella> monelli: you have to change the root password.
<Sarge> I can run exec
<Sarge> I cant run exec
<monelli> no....i dont want to su to root i want to login as root
<z6p0> Hello
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, Im on gnome
<rukuartic> monelli: Yes. Login as a regular user, and type "sudo passwd root"
<tovella> monelli: login as a user with administrator rights and type "sudo passwd"
<jori> rambo3: you're talking about upload in talking about esd sound tuneling :S a you did't get te qeustion b i don't know where the hell you're talking about...
<kkfoxcc> kernel panic
<pike_> monelli: you just need to set a password for the root account to use it. its still there just "inactive"
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: So you don't have the menu editor installed?
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: You should just be able to press "Alt-F2" and type in "alacarte"
<Sarge> Cant run an executable I get Couldn't Display error
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, well I do, but I dont want to edit the menus, I want to make it so where Appplications, Places, and Systems arent there, just the ubuntu logo
<z6p0> Can anyone help me about my TV output on my nvidia GPU ?
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: Right click the ubuntu thing, click remove. Then right click, hit "Add", and sellect "Main Menu"
<mrmist> Hi all
<rukuartic> mrmist: Hey :3
<mrmist> I've got a problem with castle-combat...
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, thanks :)
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: No problem :D
<mrmist> seems it restarts Gnome whenever I try to start it
<Riyonuk> rukuartic, I bet you get a kick out of helping noobs :p
<mrmist> The screen goes black, and then gnome restarts..
<rambo3> jori i answerd you uts not  posible , need more info google
<rukuartic> Riyonuk: Haha. You could say that. I just like Ubuntu so much :D
<Sarge> is there really a problem helping the unexperienced, like me. I've never used a day in my life
<Riyonuk> Yeah me too
<rukuartic> mrmist: You might try running it in a terminal window to catch error output... EG: "user@host:~$ castle-combat > errorlog"
<jori> oke othere 1 then is there anyway to setup a ltsp server to use the clients dsp's ?
<rukuartic> mrmist: When you log back in there should be an error file in your home directory.
<warty> i got prob with USB
<warty> actually i'm using ... uBuntu liveCD
<warty> and .. My USB can't be detect
<warty> how to mount dev??
<rukuartic> warty: Is it a media card like compact flash?
<ChaosR> rukuartic: not what i ment
<Sarge> is there really a problem helping the unexperienced, like me. I've never used a day in my life
<Sarge> Cant run an executable I get Couldn't Display error
<warty> nope ... it's Thumbdrive..
<Sarge> oops my bad didnt mean to say that one again
<warty> Sarge ... : are u sarge from Putera.com?
<Sarge> nope
<maynar1> rukuartic: Still having problems with X.  Tried -X and -Y.  Triple checked that DISPLAY is set correctly on the remote machine.
<warty> But my .. Memstick form PSP.. connect with USB .. can detect
<mrmist> rukuartic: hmm... what file ? Do you know the filename ?
<ChaosR> rukuartic: i mean, like i have amarok (using ALSA) and GNOME, also using also, when i listen to music using amarok, GNOME won't be able to play sounds
<rukuartic> warty: You could try looking in dev for things labeled something like sdb or hdb...
<ChaosR> alsa*
<rukuartic> maynar1: Were you using -X or -x?
<Some_Person> still wont work, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39013/
<warty> just only ... USB thumdrive cant detect
<warty> -x
<maynar1> rukuartic: capital X
<ChaosR> rukuartic or anyone else: do you know a way to fix this
<rukuartic> ChaosR: Mmm... Soooounds like you're using OSS instead of alsa. Try working with Alsa.... Ubuntu said something to you when you typed !sound
<rukuartic> maynar1: I think its supposed to be lowercase.
<Pensa`MIA> when I try to compile something I get this: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Pensa`MIA> how to fix this?
<Riyonuk> Yeah..what would be the equvilanet of right click > refresh in ubuntu?
<ChaosR> rukuartic: no OSS here, everything is using ALSA
<ChaosR> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rukuartic> ChaosR: That second link Ubotu sent might be of more help than I am.
<rukuartic> maynar1: I'm wrong on that, hold up...
<maynar1> rukuartic: Tried both.  I think the problem is that I'm manually setting the DISPLAY
<maynar1> rukuartic: man pages say let ssh do it :/
<rukuartic> maynar1: Tried letting ssh set it?
<maynar1> rukuartic: doing it now
<rukuartic> ChaosR: I remember having problems like that a while back... are you on < 6.06?
<ChaosR> rukuartic: installed this one 12 days go, newest iso, installed all updates, so, no
<VincentMX> hi
<VincentMX> i have installed apache2 and php, but now when i load pages, i sometimes get a timeout error
<wsk170> /q
<Milos_SD>  hello all... I have a problem with AIGLX and beryl on Ubuntu Dapper
<VincentMX> any ideas what to do about this?
<rukuartic> ChaosR: Ouch. I'm sorry man, I'm not real good on sound problems.
<Milos_SD> beryl does not start
<Milos_SD> everything on the screen is mesed up
<Milos_SD> and, when I type beryl-manager in ALT+F2, it log me out...
<rukuartic> Milos_SD: You might find more help in #ubuntu-glx (I think)
<ChaosR> rukuartic: which file is for ALSA, i'll try to manually set it to ALSA, to make absolutly sure it is using ALSA
<VincentMX> wasn't it #ubuntu-xgl?
<Milos_SD> yes... #ubuntu-xgl
<rukuartic> VincentMX: Correct. My mistake!
<dmc_> Anyone know offhand if Ubuntu supports Dynex Wireless Usb adapters?
<VincentMX> :)
<rukuartic> Milos_SD: See what VincentMX Said.
<Rome0> hi
<rukuartic> ChaosR: I've had problems with some programs not using ALSA... You said its amarok and gnome right? Try installing "alsa-oss" (apt-get install alsa-oss) and running amarok with "aoss amarok"
<ChaosR> rukuartic: nevermind, altough it was set to ALSA it was still using OSS
<ChaosR> weird
<rukuartic> ChaosR: Alternatively, make sure that Amarok's using Alsa.
<Riyonuk> What would be the proper way to install flash without it crashing my Firefox?
<maynar1> rukuartic: Letting ssh set DISPLAY and using -X (uppercase) did the trick.  Kind of disappointing since I just wrote a script to automatically configure DISPLAY when logging in from a windows machine using PuTTY.
<Some_Person> please help me with my dsl that worked yesterday
<rukuartic> ChaosR: Haha :P Worst case if you ever get programs that won't use anything BUT OSS, you can use aoss.
<LinuxHelp> Anyways, I was wondering, caus' I'm setting up a network boot via pxe an' all, where would I find the pxegrub stage 2 i386 binary? Caus' I think it's supposed to be in /boot/grub/ but its not there, there are only the other types of boot loaders. And I've done an "apt-cache search pxe" but nothing to do with grub came up. Which stage2 should I use for PXE booting? /boot/grub/stage2 ?
<regel> Riyonuk: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DENYeitan0o9> i cant "add/remove" programs anymore as any login I try...
<maynar1> rukuartic: Thanks for the help.
<XitroX> does anybody know where i can get help for thunderbird?
<Sarge> Cant run an executable I get Couldn't Display error
<XitroX> on freenode
<rukuartic> maynar1: No problem :P
<Some_Person> XitroX: irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<ChaosR> hmm
<Riyonuk> regel, Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package
<ChaosR> rukuartic: now i've found the real problem
<VincentMX> i have installed Apache2 and PHP5 but when i browse the web or otherwise connect to servers, i sometimes get timeout errors.
<XitroX> thx! Some_Person
<VincentMX> any ideas?
<rukuartic> ChaosR: Mmm?
<Rome0> vincentmx: check your proxy settings?
<DENYeitan0o9> howq can i make a user Im logged in as have administrative privelages
<Sarge> Cant run an executable I get Couldn't Display error
<ChaosR> rukuartic: in the sound setting it's set to ALSA but using OSS, i've set it to OSS, and back to ALSA, and everything works :D
<rukuartic> VincentMX: You could try #apache, an idea.
<stjepan> will XGL be merged into Xorg?
<VincentMX> Rome0: i don't have any proxy server
<Some_Person> why wont my dsl work in ubuntu? it worked yesterday
<LinuxHelp> I've already asked on #grub but they were like: <wobster> LinuxHelp, ubuntu -> #ubuntu
<Rome0> vincentmx: just an idea :)
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Mmm, not sure. Lemme look.
<regel> Riyonuk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<rukuartic> ChaosR: Horay!
<ChaosR> rukuartic: anyway, thanks
<LinuxHelp> So I'm thinking that since I've started using ubuntu, I've become an outcast to all non-ubuntu linux users..
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: What I can suggest, is adding a line to /etc/sudoers that will give the user permission to use /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Sarge125> Can't run executables get a Couldn't Display error, please help
* <anusparos!n=tfiigim@200.206.238.14>  requested unknown ctcp HAI DCC SEND LOLPEDOSJEWSDIDWTCLOL from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.206.238.14]  by Seveas
<maynar1> Bye all. Thanks again rukuartic.
<rukuartic> Oh goodness O_o
<VincentMX> Rome0: i can't afford a proxy server
<LinuxHelp> lol
<VincentMX> so the point is
<Rome0> lol
<rukuartic> Seveas: How do you do that?
<DENYeitan0o9> the thing is that with my login now, I cant add/remove programs
<Seveas> rukuartic, evil script
<Viaken> LinuxHelp: I'm a gentoo user and still like you. :D
<DENYeitan0o9> can i login as an administrator and then change my user login that way?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.207.216.81.static.j.siw.siwnet.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<pianoboy3333> What's a good alternative to mencoder? I need to string four VOB files together, and encode them into one AVI, and I have to start encoding like 10min into the first VOB, and stop 2min in the fourth/last VOB I've been having trouble doing this with mencoder, what could be an alternative program?
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Wait, for another user, or the first one you created?
<VincentMX> i can't connect to other server, while im hosting something?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-155-32-178.dyn.grandenetworks.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<rukuartic> Seveas: Teach me your ways oh master.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65-169-206-92.hctc.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-17-217-200.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<DENYeitan0o9> the first one I created
<Sarge125> Can't run executables get a Couldn't Display error, please help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-233-198-60-no88.tbcn.telia.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<DENYeitan0o9> i cant add/remove programs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65.91.20.142!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<Sarge125> Am I a unique case or something?
<rukuartic> Sarge125: Your question doesn't make sense...
<rukuartic> Sarge125: Explain to us what you're doing...
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: What happens when you try to add/remove programs?
<Sarge125> what you mean it doesnt make sense thats it straight i cant run exec's! i get an error saying Couldn't display "file location"
<chrissturm> whats a recommended tool to backup my files?
<Seveas> rukuartic, I won't teach people to write obnoxious scripts, sorry
<DENYeitan0o9> its not in my menu
<DENYeitan0o9> and i cant add users anymore
<stjepan> will XGL be merged into Xorg?
<warpzero> is there any way to install ubuntu from inside another os
<Sarge125> i double click the exec's icon and then i get the error
<rukuartic> Seveas: Your autoban is an obnoxious script? O_o;
<Seveas> yes
<stjepan> heya Seveas
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Open up a terminal and type "sudo -i" and see if you can login as root.
<stjepan> Seveas, do you use beryl/compiz?
<rukuartic> Seveas: Ah :P.... <sigh> I wish I was l33t like Seveas
<Seveas> stjepan, no
<Seveas> stjepan, xgl is evil and will die
<anto> Heya can somone help me ?
<Seveas> xorg has aiglx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.49.3.109]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl092-092-088.bos1.dsl.speakeasy.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<knapp> How do I burn a DVD Video using k3b? I can't find the option...
<DENYeitan0o9> ok i logged in successfully i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-cwma3-0-0-cust35.swan.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<stjepan> Seveas, AIGLX is not a replacement to XGL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a89-182-0-142.net-htp.de!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<superdau> hi
<Seveas> stjepan, I know
<DENYeitan0o9> but there still isnt an add/remove in the menu
<anto> i got a problem when compiling my server, it says that it cannot find a file (lua.h)  witch is located in /usr/include/lib5.1/lua.h  how do i make it link to the configure file :S?
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: You should see "root@place:~#"... do you see that?
<Seveas> aiglx is a better design to achive the same functionality
<DENYeitan0o9> oh
<DENYeitan0o9> no
<DENYeitan0o9> its still my login name
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: What happens when you type "sudo -i" in the terminal?
<DENYeitan0o9> it asked for a password
<Sarge125> I guess Im just unlucky or something. right now this is my first linux and its leaving a bad impression
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Type in your password.
<finn> so who is going to win the race. aiglx  or xgl ?
<DENYeitan0o9> i did
<anto> i got a problem when compiling my server, it says that it cannot find a file (lua.h)  witch is located in /usr/include/lib5.1/lua.h  how do i make it link to the configure file :S?
<Seveas> finn, aiglx is included in xorg
<hastesaver> knapp, go to File->New Project->New Video DVD Project. But I think you have to do stuff manually; you might want to try qdvdauthor or something
<rukuartic> Sarge125: Really, your question is slightly obscure. What program are you running, and what else does it print out in the terminal?
<Seveas> xgl is an evil buggy hack on top of it
<Seveas> you do the math
<jbroome> man, the good thing about ignoring quits and joins in here, is i don't see it when someone dc c floods. :P
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: And it failed?
<DENYeitan0o9> the prompt is eitank@eitank-laptop...
<DENYeitan0o9> now when i type sudo -i it does nothing
<finn> is aiglx already in the version of xorg which edgy uses?
<DENYeitan0o9> no the pass worked
<Seveas> finn, yes
<reiki> question regarding grub. Specifically the root (hd0,0) part. I have 3 drives, 1 IDE and 2 SATA. How do I know how GRUB is seeing them so I can set the root properly in grub?
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: Ok so you're logged in as root now?
<finn> so all I need is the nvidia drivers and a WM which supports the eyecandy stuff?
<Seveas> reiki, look in /boot/grub/device.map
<DENYeitan0o9> how can you tell?
<opteek> i have a clean install of dapper and when I open some apps, such as Desktop Background, the buttons are filled in black until I move my mouse over them, at which point they become normal, while in other apps, such as System -> Keyboard, the buttons are fine from the start, anyone experienced this before?
<Seveas> finn, indeed
<DENYeitan0o9> the prompt is still my user name
<reiki> Seveas, thank you once again
<DENYeitan0o9> its not root@
<finn> sounds good =)
<jair> ls
<jair> sorry
<rukuartic> DENYeitan0o9: You might have messed up /etc/sudoers... were you editing that file at all?
<Viaken> So what WMs support the eyecandy? Other than compiz/beryl?
<Seveas> Viaken, none
<DENYeitan0o9> no i didnt
<Sarge125> what you mean by terminal, ok I download Steam linux dedicated server install exec.bin file. I double click it to exec it, I get a Couldn't Display "file location" error
<DENYeitan0o9> i edited etc/passwd before
<DENYeitan0o9> so that i could login
<Viaken> Seveas: Ah...
<rukuartic> Sarge125: Oh, are you on a 64 bit server?
<reiki> Seveas, /boot/grub/device.map apparently only sees one sata drive. I can access all drives by mounting them... another idea?
<Sarge125> no
<rukuartic> Sarge125: Did you chmod the file +x?
<Seveas> reiki, no other idea then to try it, keep a livecd nearby ;)
<Sarge125> i have no clue what that means, this is my very first time with linux ive used windows my whole life
<Seveas> reiki, in your bios it should say which device to boot first from
<rukuartic> Sarge125: Do this. Press Alt+F2, and type in "gnome-terminal"
<alinaxxl> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-alinaxxl:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<boom25> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<cascas55> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* alinaxxl XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<faina> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<peesquad> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-peesquad:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* peesquad XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-faina:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* faina XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<apret> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<kaiz3r> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-apret:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* apret XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-boom25:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* boom25 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<violent> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-violent:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* violent XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-cascas55:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* cascas55 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* kaiz3r XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<verdefum> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<voxnet> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-voxnet:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* voxnet XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<pamant> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-pamant:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* pamant XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<peesquad> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-peesquad:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<alinaxxl> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-alinaxxl:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<frolin43> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<gambit50> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-gambit50:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* gambit50 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<faina> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<cascas55> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<apret> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<gambit50> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<kaiz3r> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-gambit50:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-apret:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* peesquad XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-faina:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* faina XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* gambit50 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* apret XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<voxnet> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-voxnet:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* voxnet XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* alinaxxl XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-cascas55:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* cascas55 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-kaiz3r:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* kaiz3r XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<morcovila> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-morcovila:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* morcovila XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<w1nd0w`> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-frolin43:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* frolin43 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<frolin43> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-frolin43:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-verdefum:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* verdefum XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<violent> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-violent:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* violent XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* frolin43 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<vipernet> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-vipernet:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* vipernet XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-w1nd0w`:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* w1nd0w` XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<peesquad> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<vipernet> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-vipernet:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* vipernet XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<cascas55> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<apret> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<kaiz3r> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<alinaxxl> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<voxnet> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<gambit50> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<pamant> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-pamant:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* pamant XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<pamant> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<morcovila> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-morcovila:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* morcovila XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<verdefum> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-verdefum:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* verdefum XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<verdefum> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<reiki> Seveas, oh joy! hehehehe... thanks
<boom25> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-boom25:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* boom25 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<boom25> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<morcovila> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<violent> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
<frolin43> XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-peesquad:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-boom25:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
-verdefum:#ubuntu- XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sorry for the inconvenience of not being able to talk
<Seveas> we're riding out the bot attack
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<finn> hm
<QwertyM> what's -r ?
<Viaken> Aw...I was about to play with my mute-ness. XD
<felixjet> registered users
<Viaken> registered"
<pike_> Sarge125: i dont use gnome but if you right click on it you should be able to go to properties or something youll notice some boxes that can be checked one should be x for executable. another way is to open a terminal and cd /home/username/Desktop the chmod +x filename.bin then ./filename.bin to run
<felixjet> anyone know how can i create a menu for nautilus? i mean, when i right click a jpg image, i want a menu that "convers to bmp" and when click it, a script is load in that image.
<Seveas> !register | QwertyM
<ubotu> QwertyM: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Trixsey> Azureus from Ubuntu edgy repos is still broken?
<finn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hastesaver> Trixsey, works fine for me
<rukuartic> Seveas: Geez. You are an awesome admin... Where could I go to figure out some of this stuff?
<reus> now that was fun
<QwertyM> Seveas, oh ok, fine, got it :)
<Seveas> rukuartic, the URL ubotu just posted
<reus> hows makin the fun ?
<hastesaver> Audacity from the repos is broken for me, though
<pike_> Sarge125: in linux you can make any file executable but it has to be flagged as such
<chrissturm> is there a backup solution in ubuntu main?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@about/linux/regular/afterdeath]  by Seveas
<DENYeitan0o9> is there a way to install ubuntu over the old installation, but with preserving the winxp installation that's on the h-d as well?
<rukuartic> pike_: Yeah that was his problem :P
<fromvega> Hello
<rukuartic> fromvega: Hey :3
<hastesaver> chrissturm, amanda?
<fromvega> I'm running Ubuntu Server, only with shell. How do I change its resolution?
<philipsmith> I want to download and install "keytouch". I think that the programs are located at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/dl-keytouch.php however, when I downloaded the gz file and tried to untar it, I got an error message that the file is not a tar file. Any help on how to install ketouch? Thanks!
* Burkaya aiya!!
<Seveas> Burkaya, behave
<Lathiat> philipsmith: which fil edid you download?
<dmc_> Totem could not play 'file:///home/daniel/Music/SN-071-lq.mp3'.       Does not have codec.....Can anyone assist please?
<Seveas> fromvega, in the kernel command line add vga=791
<Lathiat> philipsmith: should just be able to get the "Ubuntu package" and double click on it to install with gdebi
<Seveas> !mp3 | dmc_
<ubotu> dmc_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<opteek> i have a clean install of dapper and when I open some apps, such as Desktop Background, the buttons are filled in black until I move my mouse over them, at which point they become normal, while in other apps, such as System -> Keyboard, the buttons are fine from the start, anyone experienced this before?
<Lathiat> philipsmith: alternative keytouch is available in the repos
<Lathiat> philipsmith: just install it with synaptic/apt-get
<borg> which gtk version does the synaptic package manager use?
<dmc_> Saveas: So how can i play .mp3?
<Peggerrr> I want to grep for a bunch of values and only output the ones that run a exit status of zero, what would the best way to do that be?
<Lathiat> borg: gtk2
<DENYeitan0o9> is there a way to install ubuntu over the old installation, but with preserving the winxp installation that's on the h-d as well?
<Seveas> dmc_, look at what ubotu just said
<fromvega> Seveas: how do I do that? where should I add it?
<IdleOne> dmc_, follow that link that ubotu just gave you
<dmc_> alright, thanks
<Seveas> borg, 2.x (iirc 2.6 minimum)
<philipsmith> Lthiat: Thanks for your reply. I downloaded both the deb and gz files. I double clicked on the gz file and get the message that it is a tar file. What is "repos"?
<Seveas> fromvega, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> rad the comments there
<Seveas> read*
<IdleOne> !repos | philipsmith
<ubotu> philipsmith: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Lathiat> philipsmith: it means ubuntu can install it for you
<fromvega> Seveas: do I need to reboot? is there a way so I do not need to reboot?
<ChaosR> hmm, shall i write a better MP3 tutorial for ubotu, lot's of questions about them in here
<Seveas> you'll ned to reboot
<Lathiat> philipsmith: System->Administration->Package Management, search for "keytouch" click on the little icon lick install
<Lathiat> is there an ubotu command for how to install a package?
<Seveas> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Seveas> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Seveas> Lathiat, --^
<Lathiat> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Lathiat> thats the one i wanted
<Seveas> :)
<Lathiat> !synaptic | philipsmith
<ubotu> philipsmith: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<opteek> no one has ever heard of this? it's a fresh install
<Lathiat> ubotu is too simple, it needs some xml ;)
<Lathiat> <request article="synaptic"> | <object type="user" value="philipsmith">
<Lathiat> ;p
<Viaken> I have a tricky question. I upgraded to Feisty recently and it broke things. Is there a way to downgrade back to Edgy, or am I stick doing a reinstall? :P
<philipsmith> Lathiat: I'm running Dapper. There is no "package management" tab under system > administration
<Viaken> Changing the sources.list and "aptitude dist-upgrade" won't do it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@about/linux/regular/afterdeath]  by Seveas
<jpjacobs> !#ubuntu+1|Viaken
<ubotu> Viaken: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> philipsmith, yes ther is it is Called Synaptic. hit alt+f2 and type synaptic
<gar-> how i can test that sendmail is working???
<Viaken> jpjacobs: Ah. Sorry. :)
<philipsmith> IdleOne: Yes, I use Synaptic frequently. keytouch is not in the list of packages. Do I need to add a repository?
<IdleOne> philipsmith, have you added universe and multiverse repos?
<Lathiat> !universe | philipsmith
<ubotu> philipsmith: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pike_> Viaken: unfortunately stick it out for a while or reinstall if you check ubuntuforums there should be a guide for putting your /home on sep partition then you can reinstall and just point /home to existing space
<IdleOne> philipsmith,  apt-cache search returns  package keytouch-editor
<philipsmith> ubotu: I've got deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse in my sources.list file
<opteek> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Ricardo_Ram> I need to report a BIG BUG of K/Ubuntu..!!!
<Ricardo_Ram> Where can I report it??
<jbroome> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<borg> cause i have this theme i just downloaded from gnome-look and every other window except the synaptic package manager and the update package manager doesnt use it
<nolimitsoya> if i have a series of commands saved in a textfile, separated by '&&'s, and would like to execute those without having to open the file, write them down and type them, how would i do that?
<Ricardo_Ram> There is a big problem in Ubuntu with the USB Flash Drives.
<IdleOne> philipsmith, in terminal type sudo aptitude install keytouch-editor
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> When the user deletes files in an USB Flash Drive, Ubuntu creates a "Trash Bin" (called " .Trash1000) that uses a lot of space.
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> This "Trash Bin" is invisible in Linux, but in can be viewed in Microsoft Windows. An screenshot of this "Trash Bin" is available here. If an user deletes a file in an USB Pen Drive should be deleted definitively.
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> Yours truly,
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> Ricardo Ramrez
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.35.99.19]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> flooding idiots
<jbroome> Seveas: the internet is hard
<PasiC> hi folks
<rukuartic> Seveas: Was he really being a problem though, or just a nub?
<Seveas> jbroome, steel is harder
<pike_> nolimitsoya: you mean turn the text file into a script?
<borg> cause i have this theme i just downloaded from gnome-look and every other window except the synaptic package manager and the update package manager doesnt use it
<Seveas> rukuartic, flooding == problem
<nolimitsoya> pike_, yes :)
<gar-> how do i know that sendmail is working????
<PasiC> is a Hungarian guy there?
<jbroome> gar-: umm, you can send mail?
<hastesaver> chrissturm, you might also want to look at dar
<jpjacobs> gar-, dunno, send a mail? or read the manual?
<gar-> jbroome trying from the website and i dont recieved any email
<gar-> and my php.ini is configure properly
<philipsmith> IdleOne: Thanks. That seemed to install something. However, when I entered "keytouch" and "keytouch-editor" on the command line, nothing happens. Should I expect a gui?
<pike_> nolimitsoya: the first line will be the path to your shell of choice like: #!/bin/bash  then then next lines as long as they work in the terminal should be fine. then chmod +x textfilename and you should be able to execute it
<jbroome> troubleshooting sendmail may be too much for this channel
<jbroome> but the first step is sudo apt-get install postfix
<plagerism> Is there a method to install to an extra harddrive without rebooting??  I could go the vmware method, however I am not sure how this will affect performance.  Is there any other suggestions??
<nolimitsoya> pike_, thank you :)
<gar-> jbroome i have postfix allready :)
<opteek> plagerism, use kqemu instead of vmware
<PasiC> could someone tell me is a localization package for quanta plus? i'd like it to "speak" Hungarian :P but it isn't an cannot find package ...
<plagerism> opteek, kqemu will allow me to install a bootable installation of ubuntu?? Or is it just the free alternative of vmware?
<PasiC> (additional info Edgy Eft ;-) )
<hastesaver> !hu | PasiC
<ubotu> PasiC: Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<PasiC> :) okay, thx ubotu
<plagerism> Is there perhaps a howto on installing without rebooting??
<jamesbrose> How can i setup a quick proxy for irc use?
<hastesaver> plagerism, huh? Installing packages shouldn't require rebooting... or do you mean installing Ubuntu?
<jbroome> plagerism: w/o hotswap drives you can't install a dirve w/o rebooting
<jpjacobs> plagerism, don't think it's possible, since loading another kernel requires you to reboot
<plagerism> hastesaver, I mean installing UBuntu on a clean drive
<plagerism> the drive is already installed
<plagerism> but I dont want to reboot to install to it
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my lapop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug to get it solved?
<borg> is there a reason why this theme i just downloaded works with ever other widnow except the window of the Synaptic Package Manager?
<n3tdo> hi all
<n3tdo> I have a problem with the bluetooth
<n3tdo> anyone can help me, please?
<jpjacobs> plagerism, you can use qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda /dev/<the hd> but i don't know wheter hardware detection will be right
<borg> n3tdo, ya i'll say, your teeth need to be white not blue, .... :D
<nolimitsoya> how do i mark packages to be installed as having been automaticaly installed as deps?
<plagerism> jpjacobs, I basically want to have this system of Ubuntu I am currently running, however I want lvm up and running
<n3tdo> borg: :) can you help me?
<afief> where can i find the w32codecs?
<borg> n3tdo, sorry i dont know your situation :P
<plagerism> currently my system is using a software raid, and I want to move all my harddrives(some 700gb) to lvm
<jbroome> !w32codecs | afief
<DENYeitan0o9> is there a way to install ubuntu over the old ubuntu installation, but with preserving the winxp installation that's on the h-d as well?
<ubotu> afief: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n3tdo> borg: I have only a problem with pairing
<rukuartic> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<borg> n3tdo, and i've never touched bluetooth in my life
<n3tdo> :P
<n3tdo> ok
<afief> jbroome: the section about "windows formats" has been removed, as well as any reference to the w32codecs
<finn> what's wrong n3tdo ?
<finn> I've had some trouble pairing, but have my keyboard working now
<n3tdo> when I attempt to connect to my cellphone... and I inserted the pin
<n3tdo> says that can't read from rfcomm0 and refused the connection
<Guardian> hi which command could i use to display the current kernel version ?
<borg> is there a reason why this theme i just downloaded works with ever other widnow except the window of the Synaptic Package Manager? is it cause the theme doesnt specify stuff for gtk2? can someone look at it? it's from gnome-look.org
<jbroome> afief: oh, that's new
<jbroome> Guardian: uname -a
<jpjacobs> Guardian, uname -a
<IdleOne> uname - a
<jbroome> i win!
<jpjacobs> ha first
<stefg> borg, this has to do with the 'sudo' thing... you are never running synaptic as a user, but as root (which hasn't the theme installed). solution: link your users .icons and .themes dirs over to /root
<finn> that goes beyond the problems I had n3tdo :/
<boabsta> hi folks, how do you enable css in k3b under ubuntu?
<afief> jbroome: for me too, i just reinstalled the system and wanted to watch some wmv blender tutorials:S
<budluva> anyone in here ever had problems building a collection in amarok? i have done this about 10 times now and i cant get the collection built, no error messages, just wondering, do i HAVE to have sqlite, or mysql or anything installed?
<opteek> i have a clean install of dapper and when I open some apps, such as Desktop Background, the buttons are filled in black until I move my mouse over them, at which point they become normal, while in other apps, such as System -> Keyboard, the buttons are fine from the start, anyone experienced this before?
<n3tdo> finn: what problems did you have?
<Guardian> thx jbroome & jpjacobs
<finn> when I ran "hidd --search" on the computer and entered the code to pair on my keyboard, no popup appeared
<brandon_> what do I need to install to install glx?
<stefg> cahnce, in the first place :-)
<stefg> chance, that is
<borg> oh thx stefg i never thought of that, the root's home directory is /root right?
<opteek> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<opteek> !qvm86
<ubotu> qvm86 is an open-source alternative to the proprietary !KQEmu "accelerator module" for !QEmu. See http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qvm86/
<stefg> borg, yes
<superkirbyartist> If I install Lexmark X700 Drivers, can I use X1170 printer?
<n3tdo> finn... in my pc no poput appeares... only in my cell
<n3tdo> *popup
<pumpkinhead> what personal mp3 player do you use with ubuntu everyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@65-169-206-92.hctc.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<opteek> pumpkinhead, xmms
<n3tdo> finn: how you solved the problem?
<pumpkinhead> i mean ipod like mp3 player :)
<finn> do you have "bluez-passkey-gnome" installed?
<newjs> can i use widecard in /etc/hosts file. like (127.0.0.1 *.example.com)
<finn> and you need to have  bt-applet running
<n3tdo> bluez-passkey-gnome not
<reiki> ok... grub finds hd0, hd1, and hd2.... but I don't know which physical drive it's seeing as hd0, hd1, hd2. The confusing part for me is that ONE of the drives is IDE and the other 2 are sata.
<n3tdo> I have bluez-pin and bluez-utils
<pike_> reiki: hd0,0 is hda1  grub starts at 0 so a = 0 and 1 =0  b =1 etc
<opteek> pike_,  what about SATA drives
<stefg> !amarok | pumpkinhead
<ubotu> pumpkinhead: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<reiki> pike_,  so... hd0,0 is hda1, hd1,0 is sda1, hd2,0 is hdb1 ?
<maddash> I just installed breezy server. I want to add on an xfce package. sudo apt-get install xfce doesn't work. what repository am I missing?
<n3tdo> finn: ok I am downloading the package ... but after how can I enable the applet?
<pumpkinhead> no i mean a personal mp3 player, an external one, that you download music onto and take with you
<opteek> maddash, use apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stefg> maddash: there is no xubuntu 5.10, AFAIK... any reason not to use dapper?
<maddash> stefg, opteek: I want to install xfce, not xubuntu...
<hastesaver> does Audacity work for anyone here?
<maddash> opteek: xubuntu-desktop is far different from simple ubuntu + xfce....ie, more stuff
<opteek> maddash, have you tried apt-cache search xfce
<borg> i have two sound cards (an nvidia CK8S AC97 and a sound blaster) i told ubuntu that my primary sound device will be the sound blaster, but flash movies in firefox output to my nvidia AC97 and not my sound blaster is there anyway to change that?
<stefg> maddash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75971
<maddash> opteek: I issued "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo aptitude"
<stefg> as google turned up
<maddash> opteek: xfce doesn't show up in any of the aptitude categories
<claudio> does anyone know where to find the php5-dbase extension for edgy?
<pike_> reiki: never used sata but i believe its normally sd0 instead of hd0 i think
<jbroome> sd*
<opteek> maddash, the forum link stefg posted will help you
<reiki> pike_,  grub sees them all as hdx,0
<Shin_gouki> hello! i tried installing ubuntu.. now my mbr got messed up, , im bakc on my system using install/Live CD , how can i restore my windows mbr?
<opteek> Shin_gouki, you need to go into recovery mode on your windows cd
<opteek> Shin_gouki, google xp mbr recovery
<Shin_gouki> i got a XP disk... i try!
<pike_> reiki: well as long as it sees it it might be ok i guess.
<boabsta> does anyone know how to enable css support in k3b under ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> I cant seem to open a .rar
<Riyonuk> It keeps saying "Archive type not supported"
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Riyonuk> Shin_gouki, Windows cd > Recovery console > Log on to C > Type FixMBR
<hastesaver> boabsta, what would that mean? You want to make css-encrypted DVDs ?
<Riyonuk> So why can I open .rar files in ubuntu?
<afief> where can i find the w32codecs?
<boabsta> hastesaver, backup encrypted dvds
<hastesaver> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, try installing rar-nonfree
<afief> hastesaver: they were removed from the repositories for some reason
<opteek> i have a clean install of dapper and when I open some apps, such as Desktop Background, the buttons are filled in black until I move my mouse over them, at which point they become normal, while in other apps, such as System -> Keyboard, the buttons are fine from the start, anyone experienced this before?
<hastesaver> boabsta, you have libdvdcss installed?
<Riyonuk> Yeah...how do I do that..
<hastesaver> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blas> hi
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, it's in apt (the multiverse repo i think)
<stefg> opteek: nvidia-card with 'option render-accel' 'true' in xorg.conf?
<blas> ubuntu uses apt for package managment?
<blas> i mean debian's apt
<afief> hastesaver: been there read the wiki, all references to w32codecs have been removed
<boabsta> hastesaver, nope - any ideas on how to install that please? I get this:
<Seveas> blas, it does
<boabsta> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boabsta> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<Seveas> !libdvdcss | boabsta
<ubotu> boabsta: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<blas> Seveas: ah thanks
<Riyonuk> jpjacobs, thanks, Ill look
<blas> Seveas: then i think ill install ubuntu, something similar to debian :)
<hastesaver> afief, you can get it from the Seveas repo. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<opteek> stefg, I have a Radeon 9200 PRO, no nvidia entries in xorg.conf
<Riyonuk> I see rar but no rar-free
<boabsta> thanks guys - i'll check it out
<maddash> opteek: is there a reason why i should install xubuntu-desk over xfce?
<rukuartic> maddash: xfce is xubuntu-desktop. -desktop just comes with a whole bunch of xfce programs to use.
<Riyonuk> Oh..unrar
<borg> i have two sound cards (an nvidia CK8S AC97 and a sound blaster) i told ubuntu that my primary sound device will be the sound blaster, but flash movies in firefox output to my nvidia AC97 and not my sound blaster is there anyway to change that? this is Flash 7 btw
<Riyonuk> I found it, jpjacobs thanks!
<opteek> maddash, it's prepackaged and preconfigured nicely
<afief> hastesaver: Dapper version?
<stefg> opteek: i had the same bug, and it came from this render-accel option set... maybe there's an analogue for ati?
<nickspoon> borg: gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<hastesaver> afief, if you're using Dapper, add the Dapper repo; if you're using Edgy add the edgy repo.
<borg> thank you nickspoon
<finn> when I select the packet "nvidia-glx" to be installed, it wants to remove a lot of other stuff I previously installed
<maddash> opteek, rukuartic: thanks. I'm switching over to ubuntu now. see you on the other side.
<finn> how can I avoid this?
<nickspoon> borg: change FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<afief> hastesaver: There is nothing about edgy on the page you sent me
<Riyonuk> So..how do I use unrar-free?
<TheManiacKY> Is there a console app I can run on my server to check the CPU tempature in Ubuntu server?
<nickspoon> borg: save, then install the package alsa-oss.
<opteek> stefg, I will try installing ATI drivers per dapper ubuntuguide and see if that helps
<pos69sum> after i installed dapper - it seems my fonts in the terminal are all 'flickery'
<borg> wait, nickspoon what do i put in the the firefoxrc ?
<pike_> Riyonuk: unrar e filename.rar    there are alot of flags you can use but that is simple extract
<pos69sum> i tried different screen resolutions, same deal
<hastesaver> afief, oh, strange. The wiki page hasn't been updated, I guess. Just pick one of the mirrors, and replace dapper with edgy
<borg> do i put the name of the /dev name of my sound blaster name in the Firefox_DSP parameter?
<finn> can I somehow save the ones which are marked for removal?
<finn> I want to keep them :(
<jpjacobs> TheManiacKY, acpi -t
<fredxor> i'm trying to mount a windows partition in ubuntu live 5.1. i'm in the disks manager and it says that it's inaccessible. can you please help me?
<Riyonuk> pike_, bash: unrar: command not found
<nickspoon> borg: you say everything else plays through your soundblaster, so put FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<stefg> fredxor: define 'win-partition...' ntfs or fat32?
<jpjacobs> Riyonuk, tried it in a new console?
<pike_> Riyonuk: sudo apt-get install unrar  or it might be unrar-nonfree
<fredxor> stefg: ntfs
<rukuartic> stefg: Probably ntfs.
<pike_> Riyonuk: in dapper its just unrar
<unimatrix9> hi there
<nickspoon> borg: then sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<TheManiacKY> jpjacobs Thanks.. Great. 138.2F :( I though somthing like that was wrong
<rukuartic> unimatrix9: Hey
<finn> anybody?
<stefg> fredxor: breezy doesn't support ntfs r/w ...
<borg> nickspoon, ok, thanks, btw i use synaptic to install my packages
<Guest63436> Bataia Script Professional  Version 3
<unimatrix9> got an digital camera, but ubuntu does not see the photos on it , any tips?
<nickspoon> borg: that's fine.
<TheManiacKY> jpjacobs Any idea how I can force my fans to max? :(
<unimatrix9> it tries to import but fails to see the photo's
<fredxor> stefg: does 6.06 lts support ntfs?
<finn> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia gives me the problem
<unimatrix9> how do i mount to browse the content of an digital camera?
<pike_> unimatrix9: what kind of camera?  on most you can just mount em like a usb drive
<stefg> fredxor: yes, i run ntfs3g (fuse-ntfs) on dapper without problems... make sure you have ntfs compression disabled in win...
<unimatrix9> its uhci_hcd
<fredxor> stefg: thankyou very much
<pike_> unimatrix9: ah
<unimatrix9> is that browseble?
<Neilp> hi, can someone help me set up my broadcom wirelss card?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jpjacobs> TheManiacKY, dunno, maybe something with acpi (see man acpi)
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<pike_> unimatrix9: i normally just plug mine in and "ls -t /dev | head" then if it shows sda1 or sdb1 i "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb" or something..
<lesshaste> how can you record a skype call on amd64?
<jlowell> hey folks, I followed an ubuntu how to to get beryl working on kubuntu, and now I can't get kdm to start at all, instead I get the kubuntu boot splash and then a blank sceen help?
<jpjacobs> TheManiacKY, or something in /proc/acpi
<stefg> !xgl | jlowell
<ubotu> jlowell: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pike_> unimatrix9: it should automount though
<nolimitsoya> can/should/need i use sudo within a bash script, if sudo is used to execute it?
<Viaken> pike_: Thanks for the tip (a half hour ago :P). I can chroot to it from the LiveCD to work and/or backup what I need to. I think I'll stick it out.
<FlightOfStairs> how would I be able to do a very minimal install of ubuntu, for flash disks and stuff (is it even possible?)? the standard install from the cd requires 2Gb+
<jlowell> stefg: i was trying for aiglx
<jhasse> Does anyone know why the font on the progress bar looks ugly since edgy?
<Riyonuk> Ok, I cant play .mpg, what program would handle this?
<narvik86> Riyonuk: VLC
<pike_> Viaken: your braver than me im still in dapper :)
<Riyonuk> oh yeah, I totally forgot :o
<boabsta> Seveas, i can only install libdvdcss2 from those repos but k3b dies a horrible death when it starts to backup the dvd now
<x-r00t-x> !codecs | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dv_> Riyonuk, VLC, mplayer, gxine, kaffeine, totem
<Viaken> pike_: Nah not brave. Just blessed with an extra machine to play with. It's made for things like this. ;)
<jlowell> stefg: please msg me that url again?
<unimatrix9> it does automount, but cant find any pictures i just took
<stefg> FlightOfStairs: start with a 'server'-install (500MB) and carefully add packages... no metapackages like ubuntu-desktop... a fairly comple /xubuntu/ with ooo-writer and wine fits in 1GB on my lappie
<stefg> !xgl | jlowell
<ubotu> jlowell: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lesshaste> what's the best voip solution for linux? Skype is driving me mad
<mrmist> I'm having problems running any fullscreen X application... seems like gnoe restarts every time I try to start a fullscreen app
<jpjacobs> TheManiacKY, or if it is an athlon processor, you could try athcool.
<borg> nickspoon, so firefox was written in OSS?
<jlowell> thx stefg
<Viaken> lesshaste: I've had good experiences with TeamSpeak
<jlowell> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Karark|away> my xfce panels are gone, how do i get them back?
<lesshaste> Viaken: thx
<stefg> Karark|away: press alt-f2 and enter 'xfce4-panel'
<fredxor> how do i get root permissions using sudo?
<pike_> Karark|away: xfce4-panel& maybe
<smokie> how can i prevent aptitude from installing all video cards while install xserver-xorg ?
<hastesaver> afief, fixed that wiki page, BTW.
<stefg> !sudo | fredxor
<ubotu> fredxor: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fredxor> ubotu: thanks, maybe i'm not going in the right direction...
<FlightOfStairs> ty stefg, is there no way to get it under 500mb?
<afief> hastesaver: thanks a lot, but i've already tried two mirros and they both said that the release file is corrupted:S
<fredxor> i'm using ubuntu live 6.06 lts, but when i try to access the windows ntfs partition, it says that i do not have the permissions necessarry to do so
<stefg> FlightOfStairs: depends on what you want... X? gtk2? applications?  noooo, no way... just a console and and a ssh-client: might work...
<boabsta> hastesaver - should k3b work with libdvdcss2 - i tried but it crashes. Or should i be using libdvdcss instead?
<FlightOfStairs> ok
<FlightOfStairs> lol
<FlightOfStairs> ty
<hastesaver> afief, tell Seveas :-)
<Seveas> ?
<linax> hello
<stefg> FlightOfStairs: look at fluxbuntu...
<Seveas> afief, 'sup?
<FlightOfStairs> will do :)
<pike_> fredxor: what directory is it mounted to?
<afief> Sevas: hi there:-) didn't know you've got a repository of your own going
<hastesaver> boabsta, actually, it may be easier to do DVD backup with k9copy
<afief> Seveas: hi there:-) didn't know you've got a repository of your own going
<Seveas> hi
<linax> Ok i got a question i changed my login window thingy but the actions windows still stays as that human earth tony kinda thing is there a way to change that thing if you know what im talking about?
<boabsta> hastesaver, thanks i'll try :)
<fredxor> pike_: disk-conf-hda1 in tmp
<Seveas> afief, paste the complete error on pase.ubunut-nl.org please
<hastesaver> Seveas, (it's working fine for me, BTW...)
<pike_> felixjet: im curious if this will work with mount try: sudo mount -o remount umask=000 /mountpoint
<afief> Seveas: just a minute, need to get the mirror back into my sources.list
<linax> tis perplexing me really hehe :P
<Seveas> hastesaver, for me as well, but there are som caveats
<sya> when mounting a drive with fstab, what should i put for "<pass>" ?
<Seveas> sya, 0
<sya> thanks
<fredxor> pike_: disk-conf-hda1 in tmp
<pike_> felixjet: er fredxor sorry see my comment above
<afief> Seveas: http://paste.uni.cc/12496
<felixjet> np
<felixjet> xD
<sya> Seveas, what about its label? how do you change it. it says NTFS still instead of ext3
<Seveas> afief, how hard is it to read a wikipage?
<Seveas> afief, look for big bold notices...
<mrmist> I'm having problems running any fullscreen X application... seems like gnoe restarts every time I try to start a fullscreen app
<TooR4u> How to create virtualdisks ??
<reiki> this is a little maddening :)  grub sees all 3 drives, but I don't know WHICH drive is which (mixed IDE and SATA). This Dapper boots fine and GRUB says root (hd0,0) for this drive. It's a sata drive. I guess I don't know if it's seeing sata first and THEN IDE or what...
<TooR4u> !Virtualdisks
<fredxor> pike_: it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Virtualdisks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpjacobs> TooR4u, you mean like a file acting as a disk?
<TooR4u> yaaaa
* afief bangs head on a wall
<ChaosR> hmm, how can i repair/remove graphviz-cairo, i can't apt-get anymore
<TooR4u> jpjacobs, how to create it?
<mrmist> please guys
<jlowell> stefg: I dont get it nothing but the kubuntu boot screen comes up at : sudo kdm
<borg> nickspoon, so firefox was written in OSS?
<jpjacobs> TooR4u, do this: dd if=/dev/null of=disk.img bs=1M count=<how big you want it to be in megabytes>
<TooR4u> jpjacobs, I am trying to install windowsxp through vmware.......
<pike_> fredxor: syntax would be like mount -t ntfs -o and the rest
<stefg> reiki: get at the grup prompt, and type 'find /boot/grub/stage1' ... you'll see the disk-number then, how grub see tehm
<ChaosR> !remove
<pike_> fredxor: but it normally doesnt prompt for that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linax> shouldnt really install windows after linux if its one disk
<jpjacobs> TooR4u, but hasn't vmware got it's own diskcreating utilities?
<ChaosR> !repair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChaosR> someone
<ChaosR> plz
<fredxor> pike_: it says that /mountpoint doesn't exist
<linax> it'll mess up the boot process
<jpjacobs> ChaosR, what's the problem?
<gar-> how i can change the permision of a folder itead of having root i want it to use corret user from the public folder!!!
<Shin_gouki> i hi there i got the following problem! , i installed ubuntu on a USB hard disk but it seems the GRUB entry is wrong...
<reiki> stefg : yeah I've done that. It just lists hd0,0  hd1,0   and hd2,0 , but I still don't know which drive is which
<ChaosR> jpjacobs: <ChaosR> hmm, how can i repair/remove graphviz-cairo, i can't apt-get anymore
<pike_> !ntfs| fredxor
<ubotu> fredxor: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TooR4u> jpjacobs, yaa ....But i have to install it...(Because i am searching for flash support)
* jamesbrose is back
<Shin_gouki> GRUB Problem, : now i read this herei read this here: Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub)."
<pike_> fredxor: see that link sorry going to lunch
<erUSUL> gar-: right click on it and go to properties
<stefg> jlowell: xgl/aiglx support is separate in #ubuntu-xgl... and this has a reason ....
<gar-> erUSUL by console
<gar-> i dont have access to it by gui
<fredxor> pike_: okay, thankyou
<jpjacobs> ChaosR, i'd look into your sources.list. prolly something wrong there. then try reinstalling it via synaptic
<Shin_gouki> were do i look up this "translates" ??? i want to know what i have to enter with GRUB to get the HDD going?
<TooR4u> jpjacobs, Plz check this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275
<ChaosR> jpjacobs: synaptic uses apt-get
<jpjacobs> TooR4u, can i IM you?
<erUSUL> !cli | gar-
<ubotu> gar-: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<TooR4u> jpjacobs,ok
<TooR4u> 1m
<jpjacobs> ChaosR, what errors do you get when apting stuff?
<ChaosR> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<AlexC_> Hey,
<AlexC_> How can I play .mov files in Ubuntu please?
<ChaosR> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !restricted | AlexC_
<ubotu> AlexC_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> !libquicktime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libquicktime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linax> ummmmm hmmm
<stefg> !info libquicktime0
<ubotu> libquicktime0: library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7-0.6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 728 kB
<stefg> ahhh...
<linax> ok anyone able to help me here or is there another place i need to go?
<AlexC_> erUSUL: stefg Hum, I've already done that yet it still doesn't work
<Novaliska> :)
<boabsta> linax, wots up?
<Shin_gouki> hello i got a GRUB problem , may anybody help me?
<linax> im trying to change where when you sign in that like screen comes up showing beryl and stuff like that
<reverseblade> I have compiled my own kernel (2.6.19.1) Now ubuntu says, there is an update for 2.6.17. Should I make the update ?
<reverseblade> Shin_gouki, #grub also
<boabsta> linax, u using gnome or kde?
<mrmist> I'm having problems running any fullscreen X application... seems like gnome restarts every time I try to start a fullscreen app
<mrmist> anoyne have any idea what's wrong ?
* Burkaya merienda
<linax> i am using gnome
<narvik86> how can i start printing deamon(cups probably) ?
<nolimitsoya> if i execute a bash script with sudo, do i need to use sudo within that script to get su priviliges?
<reverseblade> narvik86, tried sudo /etc/init.d/cups start ?
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, no but, you cannot setUID for bash scripts
<stefg> reverseblade: no, if you don't know how to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst... since you decided to leave the stock-kernel anyways, it's your own responsibility to have your kernel updated
<calvarez> hello! I'm having problems configuring apache2 to use mod_python in edgy: http://pastebin.com/845800
<boabsta> linax, sorry i could help if you used kde but not to familiar with gnome
<calvarez> any help will be greatly appreciated
<nolimitsoya> reverseblade, meaning? :)
<reverseblade> stefg, I know how to edit it. I just am afraiding breaking up things with this update
<reverseblade> nolimitsoya, the answer is no
<narvik86> reverseblade:  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start , thanks
<linax> i see
<Shin_gouki> Hello! i installed ubuntu 6.10 on a usb disk but now on startup i get an Error 21 how to fix it?
<nolimitsoya> reverseblade, thank you :) this is my first venture into scripting. sorry dor asking dump questions :)
<nolimitsoya> *for
<linax> is there anyone able to help me that uses gnome to change that screen that comes up after log on screen that shows like the start up stuff coming on ????
<stefg> reverseblade: that's what i was going to tell you... no use in  downloading 30+ MB when you're not gonna use them. and it *will* touch your menu.lst
<TooR4u> qwmu
<Airwulf> hello to you all
* jamesbrose is back
<TooR4u> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<reverseblade> stefg, ok but how can I remove that from being updated then ?
<Airwulf> gedit needs about 3 minutes to start. Any idea what could happened?
<reverseblade> Airwulf, try running gedit from console, and see what it spits out
<stefg> reverseblade: if you have installed your custom-kernel with apt then simply apt-get remove remove linux-image-[arch] 
<gloup> Hi all
<reverseblade> stefg, yeah thats true
* jamesbrose is gone
<reverseblade> stefg, but  I am afraiding if it removes some thing else
<fredxor> how do i login to root on the 6.06 live cd
<Shin_gouki> Hello i installed ubuntu 6.10 , on a USB Harddisk but when i reboot i get an GRUB Error 21, which indicated that the disk does not exist, now im back with the install/Live CD  but i dotn kown how too look up and reenter the xact Number within GRUB?
<fredxor> what's the default pass?
<Airwulf> reverseblade, I tried already. Nothing will be printed to the console.
<stefg> reverseblade: if your custom-kernel is generated by kpkg then apt knows what to do... if you simplky threw it on your system, bypassing apt, then it might be dangerous
<mohadib> hello
<trilingualkid> Hello. I have a question. Are there any other Linux environments besides KDE and Gnome?
<reverseblade> stefg, yes I installed it via kpgk
<hikenboot> hello all--I have been working on my samba issue ..one question i have is the authentication is there directions anywhere on setting up ubuntu box as a domain controller (sole domain controller) for a domain in order for running samba services..and would this include ldap or somthing?
<mohadib> anyone know of another app that can export to Gallery besides f-spot?
<hikenboot> I found one for setting up a pdc without using ldap but that wont really fly in a larger environment\
<Shin_gouki> trillingual kid , yes a lot, like XFCE, IceWm
<trilingualkid> shin_gouki: what's xfce and icewn?
<sya> hey, what do i need to connect to an ssl'ed server?
<pder> does anyone know if ubuntu supports input devices such as a keyboard or mouse?  i wish to be able to input data into my ubuntu based computer system.
<mohadib> xfce ftw!
<Shin_gouki> trillingual kid , window manager , desktop environments.. look up those
<gourdin> hi there
<stefg> reverseblade: so just get rid of the whole stock-kernel-packages and restricted and headers and stuff... you'll never be bothered then again with ubuntu-kernel updates
<trilingualkid> shin_gouki: ok. thank you. i will look them up.
<gourdin> where do I remove the automatic "updatedb" on my ubuntu ?
<Shin_gouki> i need some help with GRUB, somebody here who can help me?
<fredxor> i have a win ntfs partition mounted, but it will not let me browse it. it says that i do not have the right permissions. please help
<reverseblade> stefg, does it matter if I do it via Synaptic ?
<stefg> reverseblade: no
<pucko_> anyone know what's needed to make suspend/resume work on a edgy workstation?
<jpjacobs> pucko_, enough swapspace to store your ram in for a starter.
<sya> hey, what do i need to connect to an ssl'ed server?
<Nulzore> <pder> does anyone know if ubuntu supports input devices such as a keyboard or mouse?  i wish to be able to input data into my ubuntu based computer system.
<Nulzore> was he fuckin serious?
<mohadib> lol
<mohadib> i hope not
<Nulzore> same :/
<jpjacobs> hehe
<reiki> ok.... trying this again... sheeesh.....
<finn> when I try to install the packet: nvidia-xgl I get: nvidia-glx:
<finn>  Depends: libglu1-mesa but it is not going to be installed or
<finn> 	libglu1
<Shin_gouki> i have a boot error with GRUB , some one here who can help me?
* jamesbrose is gone
<JDahl> I am trying to compile kernel 2.6.19.1 to support some new hardware, but I don't know which SATA driver to include to be able to boot.  lspci -v tells me "ATI Technologies Inc ATI 4379 Serial ATA Controller" - should I configure the kernel to "Generic ATA support"? There doesn't seem to be an explicit driver for ATI SATA
<stefg> Shin_gouki: what error?
<masterk> i need a program that reads chm files, does anyone know of one?
<jpjacobs> chm files.
<jpjacobs> ?
<finn> what can I do about this problem
<masterk> chm files yes
* jamesbrose is back
<PrimeHex1Sleep> wtf
<masterk> compiled html" files
<stefg> win help-viewer with wine? :-)
<PrimeHex1Sleep> oh well
<PrimeHex1Sleep> I'm back
<TheDebugger> xchm, gchm kchm
<TheDebugger> You can actually search in synaptic
<pucko-> jpjacobs, yeah I extended my swap-space to 1.2gb earlier (380mb ram). but do I need to install some packages are should it work directly in the kernel?
<masterk> i searched xchm in synaptic with no results
<jpjacobs> hmm apt-cache search suspend?
<pr3d4t0r> Good morning.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Bonjour.
<pupcia> hallo
<LameBMX> k im having kernal / initramfs issues with a fakeraid install .. any helpers
<pucko-> jpjacobs, yes, but there seems to be a few alternatives there, but I'm not sure how they work. either hibernate or uswsusp (two completely different packages) and then I still need to know how they are called from the kde logout menu. right now the computer just locks up.
<TheDebugger> masterk, you must add the appropriate repositories
<Shin_gouki> i need some help with GRUB, somebody here who can help me?I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a USB Hard disk and now on startup i get a GRUB . Error 21, ideas?
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I'm running Kubuntu on a headless box.  I'd like to start vncserver on that system for a specific user, after setting her VNC password.  She's never logged on to it using a GUI.  vncserver doesn't seem to be installed.  Is there a HOWTO that you'd recommend so that I can RTFM and set her up?  Thanks in advance.
<pucko-> jpjacobs, the thing is, should I need those packages to begin with? or are they just alternatives to kernelsupport for suspend to ram or something? (doesn't matter to me but I need to know how to use them)
<jpjacobs> pucko-, i thought it was swsp..2
<Riyonuk> How come when I leave my desktop and comeback, Im at the ubuntu login screen?
<Riyonuk> How can I change it so it doesnt do that?
<PrimeHex> Riyonuk: did you log out or lock the screen?
<PrimeHex> either way, there's an application called screen, do you know how to use it?
<pianoboy3333> What's a good alternative to mencoder? I need to string four VOB files together, and encode them into one AVI, and I have to start encoding like 10min into the first VOB, and stop 2min in the fourth/last VOB I've been having trouble doing this with mencoder, what could be an alternative program?
<Riyonuk> no, I just left it, and came bacl
<Riyonuk> *back
<pr3d4t0r> Riyonuk: GUI desktop or CLI?
<PrimeHex> no clue then
<PrimeHex> I thought you had manually logged out and didn't want to lose your current stuff on irssi/whatever else
<Riyonuk> pr3d4t0r, uhh its a GUI, its gnome
<LameBMX> Riyonuk: system | screensaver .. and uncheck prompt for password
<pucko-> jpjacobs, there's a suspend2-userui, but I don't know what that is either. and there seems to be some kind of stuff in acpi-support too. so I guess I have four packages to choose from
<dv_> Riyonuk, maybe X crashed
<dv_> if this happens, the login manager shows up again
<stefg> Shin_gouki: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<pr3d4t0r> Riyonuk: I'm not sure about how to set this up in Gnome but all it's doing is locking the system out for safety.
<LameBMX> yea that too
<dv_> because X is restarted
<pr3d4t0r> :(
<maracana> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<POVaddct> Riyonuk: i guess after a while your X screensaver/screenlocker kicked in, making the X server crash
<pr3d4t0r> LameBMX: Ah!  Thanks.
<LameBMX> he is gone
<pr3d4t0r> LameBMX: Yeah, saw that :)
<LameBMX> yea ...
<jpjacobs> pucko-, i think it's uswsusp
<LameBMX> the fun one is to get the d*** screen to stop blanking out after 10 minutes
* pr3d4t0r pokes at apt-cache to see if there is a vncserver installation.
<jpjacobs> LameBMX, there is a trick with xset (see man xset)
<andre_> hello
<stefg> !info vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<jpjacobs> pr3d4t0r, the default vnc server in ubuntu is vine i think, or something similar. (it's installed by default )
<stefg> !info vino
<jpjacobs> right vino  that's it
<pr3d4t0r> jpjacobs: Ah.
<pr3d4t0r> jpjacobs: Let me see if it's installed/running.  Thank you.
<jpjacobs> np
<pr3d4t0r> jpjacobs: Doesn't Ubuntu install vncserver for a systemwide logon, however?
<stefg> no
<pr3d4t0r> stefg: Ah, coolio.
<josh_> masterk: edgy has CHM Viewer in the Accessories section of Add/Remove programs
<pucko-> jpjacobs, oh well. I'll give it another try. thanks.
<pr3d4t0r> Ah, it's not installed. :\
<ChaosR> can someone tell me what is wrong with: test -f "$ProfileDir/${ProfileList[$Profiles] }" && disptxt="$disptxt\n$Profiles*) ${ProfileList[$Profiles] }" || disptxt="$disptxt\n$Profiles ) ${ProfileList[$Profiles] }"
<POVaddct> pr3d4t0r: didnt you say it is kubuntu?
<stefg> pr3d4t0r: as the description said.... In component main, is optional
<POVaddct> pr3d4t0r: then vino wont help you
<Some_Person> i cant get online
<ChaosR> it gives this error: /home/chaosr/.WineCVS/Functions/MainMenu: 91: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Some_Person> i tried pppoe and dhclient, both fail
<POVaddct> Some_Person: still the pppoe problem?
* pr3d4t0r found vncserver, vnc4server, tightvncserver in the apt-cache search.  He reads about them.
<Some_Person> yep
<Some_Person> still
<VincentMX> hi
<Some_Person> i even reinstalled ubuntu
<Riyonuk_> WTF, I went to screensaver and the screen went all blank with a blinking cursor, like the beginning of the movie, the matrix, and I pressed Escape key and it made a little symblol like [^]  or something like that
<pr3d4t0r> POVaddct: I'll just set up a VNC server I'm familiar with.  Thanks :)
<POVaddct> Some_Person: and i still dont know what to do. maybe windows set your dsl modem to a proprietary protocol (not pppoe)?
<Some_Person> i dont know
* pr3d4t0r keeps reading.
<Riyonuk_> pr3d4t0r, yup, thats what happened, what went wrong?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: is the modem cross-connected to the computer or is there a hub between them?
<kbrooks__> what is cross-connecting, POVaddct
<POVaddct> kbrooks__: crossover ethernet cable
<Some_Person> modem is connected straight to ethernet port
<kbrooks__> uh, whats that?
<PrimeHex> Anybody here familiar with a problem in edgy when flash manages to break the sound when you start playback then stop it?
<PrimeHex> kbrooks__: instead of usinga  router, a special ethernet cable is used which switches some cables
<PrimeHex> enabling the connection to work properly
<Some_Person> nvidia (my ethernet card mfg) has drivers on their website, but they don't appear to support ubuntu/debian
<kbrooks__> PrimeHex, "switches some cables"?
<POVaddct> kbrooks__: there are two types of tp ethernet cables. "normal" ones, also called patch cable and "crossed" ones (some wires are not 1:1 connected)
<PrimeHex> kbrooks__: on the inside, there's 3 colored pairs, it changes the order of them on one side
<ChaosR> PrimeHex: my router requires a crossover cable to connect
<stefg> Some_Person: nforce(2,3,4)-chipset ?
<TooR4u> jpjacobs, thank uuuu
<Some_Person> nforce, dont know the number
<PrimeHex> Most don't, that's pretty odd
<PrimeHex> Anybody here familiar with a problem in edgy when flash manages to break the sound when you start playback then stop it?
<Seveas> PrimeHex, grab flash 9
<Seveas> that solves most audio problems
<PrimeHex> Seveas: I did, but my sound is still broke
<PrimeHex> No sound at all works
<toulouse> flash 9 doesnt work in linux right?
<PrimeHex> Anywhere
<toulouse> or is it out yet?
<PrimeHex> toulouse: hey! sup?
<Some_Person> should i try to install http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.11.html?
<Seveas> PrimeHex, you sure you use flash 9 and not a flash 7 hidden somewhere?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: nforce cards are crap. nvidia refuses to give programming info, so the driver had to be reverse engineered.
<Seveas> !flash9 | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<toulouse> PrimeHex: im back , so your sound still dont work huh
<PrimeHex> Seveas: yes, I just recently installed flash9, thi s is a fresh install.
<PrimeHex> of edgy, that is
<stefg> Some_Person: if you find 'forcedeth' in your lsmod-listing you should be fine. this is a rverse engineered driver for the nforce NIC, but works better than the nvidia ones
<toulouse> well, i dont want it if it's gonna break my sound
<pianoboy3333> What's a good alternative to mencoder? I need to string four VOB files together, and encode them into one AVI, and I have to start encoding like 10min into the first VOB, and stop 2min in the fourth/last VOB I've been having trouble doing this with mencoder, what could be an alternative program?
<Seveas> PrimeHex, with a fresh homedir as well?
<PrimeHex> toulouse: lol, it usually doesn't I just won an unlucky lottery
<methy> is it anything close to uTorrent on linux?
<PrimeHex> Seveas: indeed, completely fresh
<toulouse> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<POVaddct> Some_Person: sad but true, some hardware manufacturers do a really bad job in terms of supporting the linux community.
<PrimeHex> methy: rtorrent is not as pretty, but it works way better
<Some_Person> like my isp
<Seveas> PrimeHex, lsof /dev/dsp
<methy> PrimeHex: cool, thanks;>
<PrimeHex> Seveas: what is that supposed to do? because it did nothing... xD
<Some_Person> they say "linux is unsupported, at&t yahoo dsl only supports windows and macintosh"
<POVaddct> Some_Person: is that a closed source driver from the nvidia page?
<narvik86> how can i change "pritable area"?, i mean footer of the page is not printed, with for example pdf files
<Some_Person> probably
<toulouse> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> PrimeHex, then nothign is occupying the sound device :)
<PrimeHex> Seveas: ah, ok
<PrimeHex> I went around in circles for about 4 hours last night halfway tring to get this thing to work...
<stefg> POVaddct, Some_Person, don't bother about the nvida-nic driver... forcedeth is in the kernel for ages, and no bugs are known so far
<POVaddct> Some_Person: i dont know about at&t dsl. i live in germany and t-online dsl works for me.
<toulouse> primehex,  check that whatever sound player you are using is using the same sound server (such as ALSA or OSS) as the systems sound
<PrimeHex> I'm not mad or anything, snow in 0.1.4 is keeping me happy
<PrimeHex> toulouse: checked that last night :D
<PrimeHex> toulouse: and i'm not even getting system sound
<toulouse> that's what fixed my problem
<toulouse> oh, i wasnt either
<toulouse> until i fixed the sound server issue
<warty> ades   sakit betul kepala hang...
<warty> dah la internet slow
<Some_Person> nope, nvidia's drive wont work on ubuntu, there's no source
<toulouse> i couldnt find how to switch it in gnome, kde has it in control panel>sound >sound server
<POVaddct> stefg: there many new nforce ethernet cards now, not running perfectly with the forcedeth driver. nvidia changes the chipset behaviour every now and then.
<toulouse> i still dont think it is available in gnome
<PrimeHex> Seveas: last night some guy said this happens a lot and there's some easy fix for it...any ideas?
<Seveas> PrimeHex, that's with flash 7
<POVaddct> stefg: especially the gbit nforce cards gave me trouble
<Some_Person> still, why did the pppoe work yesterday but not today?
<PrimeHex> Seveas: oh :(
<Seveas> I never had problems with flash9
<PrimeHex> I think i just had bad luck somewhere
<PrimeHex> I wish I could fix this
<POVaddct> Some_Person: i cannot explain why i worked yesterday...
<stefg> Some_Person: so what does 'ifconfig' spit out on your box?
<toulouse> guys why can only one application output sound at a time???
<toulouse> in ubuntu
<stefg> !dmix | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kkoso> .
<toulouse> stefg: it works, it's just that only one app can play sound at a time-weird?
<stefg> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<toulouse> oh well, im glad mine works
<toulouse> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Some_Person> stefg: i'll have to switch over to check
<_eclipse> how do I know if I've got x86-64 or x86, I've got Pentium 4 64 bits.
<Riyonuk_> is xfce supported by linux, like can I find it with apt-get?
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_, yes
<_eclipse> with all the linuxes.
<POVaddct> Some_Person: you dont have a second computer, do you?
<Some_Person> no
<POVaddct> Some_Person: hmm
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_ apt-cache search xfce4 and then install you preffered applications
<Riyonuk_> Umm what would be the command to get it?
<PrimeHex> Seveas: is there a way to completely restart the sound, and see if that does it?
<Some_Person> one computer, one dsl modem
<Seveas> reboot :)
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_ apt-cache search, searchs for the packages, and apt-get install it! installs it
<PrimeHex> Seveas: done that a few times :/
<_eclipse> apt-cache search may be useful before apt-get install something:)
<POVaddct> Some_Person, stefg: maybe it is a autonegotiation problem
<Some_Person> if it matters, the modem is a siemens speedstream 4100
<_eclipse> how do I know if I've got x86-64 or x86, I've got Pentium 4 64 bits.
<POVaddct> Some_Person: german telekom also uses rebranded siemens dsl modems. no problem so far.
<stefg> Some_Person:  i see... so you have a dsl line... is there a router involved, or do you plug directly in your dsl-modem?
<PrimeHex> Seveas: what would i do to stop whatever is holding up the sound?
<Some_Person> driectly
<Seveas> PrimeHex, fuser -k /dev/dsp
<Seveas> but lsof already told you nothing is locking it
<largopascual> hola
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stefg> Some_Person: ok, so dhcp won't work... are you positive that your provider uses pppoe, or is something different?
<largopascual> hay alhguien
<Riyonuk_> Ok, whats the main program though?
<Taggert77> hi - one simple question.  I am new to Ubunto and I installed it on the second HD of my computer.  I also use Win XP on this computer.  How can I access the Win XP data from Ubuntu?  Where is the folder that says Windows?
<POVaddct> stefg: we have been through pppoe -A -I eth0 and dhclient eth0 already. no luck...
<Riyonuk_> _eclipse, which package do I want?
<lotia> folks is there a gui for lvm management available in ubuntu?
<Some_Person> i dont know, they wont tell me anything having to do with linux
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_ apt-cache search xfce4
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_ you'll get that answer.
<PrimeHex> Seveas: shows nothing as well
<Seveas> Riyonuk_, you'll most likely want xubuntu-desktop
<Some_Person> i do know the modem logs in and connects to the internet by itself, not by the computer
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_ reading packages' description might be useful
<stefg> POVaddct: may it's pppoa (or whatever the name of is... Austria uses it a lotAFAIK)
<_eclipse> Riyonuk_ it should be something like: window managaer
<_eclipse> window manager
<POVaddct> Some_Person: oh! you didnt tell me that
<xyz> !mount |taggert77:
<ubotu> taggert77:: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Taggert77> thx - i gonna try that
<Some_Person> you can go to 192.168.0.1 in a browser (on windows) and log in that way
<POVaddct> stefg: pppoa is new to me
<xyz> ;)
<PrimeHex> Seveas: shows nothing as well
<largopascual> hola
<neighborlee> hi there im wondering why: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse  < does not  come up under a synaptic search yet: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad < does..is this a minor goof in the HELP file in ubuntu ??
<Seveas> !es| largopascual
<ubotu> largopascual: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Some_Person> it stores the login and keeps a constant connection 24/7
<Seveas> PrimeHex, then maybe a larg hammer will help
<PrimeHex> Seveas: larg?
<narvik86> e
<PrimeHex> +e possibly?
<stefg> POVaddct:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Protocol_over_ATM
<Seveas> PrimeHex, yeah ;)
<PrimeHex> oh
<PrimeHex> >:E damnit
<Some_Person> the problem is linux refuses to communicate with the modem
* pr3d4t0r decides that his user can continue to use her Mac and not be arsed with Kubuntu over VNC.
<stefg> Some_Person: USB-modem? what manufacturer?
<Some_Person> ethernet, siemens
* PrimeHex decides to stop giving a shit about having working sound, and decides to instead go play the new castevaina
<PriceChild> !language PrimeHex|Games
<PrimeHex|Games> >:E
<stefg> Some_Person: i see... a dsl2-modem, prolly pppoe
<PrimeHex|Games> stefg: pppoe is the password one right? has he put his user info in?
<mojojojo__> hi! I upgraded to edgy and during upgrade X11 produced an error. No Synaptic doesn't work and upgrade manager fails to do anything :(
<mojojojo__> No=Now*
<|markie|> is there an way to config the network fro the console
<violot> Does Alacarte run really slow for anyone else?
<Some_Person> the modem is the thing that actually connects with user and pass, not the computer
<PrimeHex|Games> Oh, well most times you still need to enter the user/password
<Some_Person> and it keeps a constant connection even with computer turned off
<borg> what's a good program to record video from my hauppage tv card that's on /dev/video1 ??
<Some_Person> windows does not even have my user and pass, the modem does
<PrimeHex|Games> I used to have pppoe and that's what you had to do for inital setup, was put in user/pass and all that
<stefg> Some_Person: no, a *router* would do that...
<TooR4u> !qemu-system-x86_64
<Some_Person> i did too, but i gave it to the modem, not windows
<POVaddct> Some_Person: the it is a router, not a plain modem
<PrimeHex|Games> stefg: some modems have routers built in now
<leonel> any clues when  we can have  the patched  firefox 2 in ubuntu
<leonel> ?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: how does the modem know the user/password data in the first place?
<dontlovem> Dose anyone have the Default configure command for php around anywhere?
<Some_Person> i gave it to it
<dontlovem> to fet mysql
<PrimeHex|Games> Some_Person: give it to it again
<POVaddct> Some_Person: over which interface?
<PrimeHex|Games> and on that note, I'm out
<Some_Person> i went to http://192.168.0.1 and i get a login form
<Riyonuk_> Seveas, so I want xubuntu-desktop? Is that like another ubuntu? Cause I have ubuntu regular
<stefg> PrimeHex|Games: true... in this case i'd call it a router with buikltin modem, not vice-versa
<dontlovem> to get mysql connected to php and everything.
<Some_Person> i enter my user and pass and it connects
<POVaddct> Some_Person: argh, so why didnt you tell that earlier?
<PrimeHex|Games> stefg: idk, mp3 playing cellphone or call making mp3 player? xD
<Seveas> Riyonuk_, it'll install xfce on top of ubuntu
<PrimeHex|Games> on that note, I'm out
<PrimeHex|Games> bye
<Seveas> and you can choose between xfce and gnome during login
<POVaddct> Some_Person: that is totally different from pppoe
<|markie|> how con i configure my network from the console. i need to add a static ipadres and default gateway
<Some_Person> so, what is it then?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: if this is how the modem works, pppoe could _never_ have worked
<Seveas> |markie|, edit /etc/network/interfaces. See man 5 interfaces for details
<Some_Person> but it did yesterday
<POVaddct> Some_Person: coincidentially i guess
<Some_Person> anyway, what do i do to make it work now?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: my guess is it was still using the user/passwd data entered in windows and gave you address over dhco
<POVaddct> *dhcp
<Some_Person> no user/pass was entered in windows
<Some_Person> just in firefox at http://192.168.0.1
<stefg> So the Siemens-modems given away by ISP's are generally just _modems_, no routers inside. Some_Person, has it more than two network jacks (wan/local) ?
<Some_Person> no
<stefg> so it's amodem.... pppoe or pppoa
<Some_Person> is it a modem or a router?
<POVaddct> stefg: if he has a web interface, it must be more than a plain modem
<stefg> a *modem', *modem*, *modem*
<willskills> Some_Person, from Google; Default admin username  	 admin
<willskills> Go to wiki
<willskills> Default admin password 	admin (Bigpond-supplied) No Password (OptusNet-supplied)
<POVaddct> stefg: and according to Some_Person, it _has_ a web interface
<willskills> it looks liek the seimens modems require logins :o
<Some_Person> it does, want a screenshot?
<LameBMX> seimens?
<TooR4u> hii anybody femiliar with qemu?
<LameBMX> use the number on the bottom of the modem
<willskills> why would I need that? Try admin/no password, and then admin/admin
<willskills> see if either gets you in
<LameBMX> admin
<Some_Person> i can completely configure the modem through http://192.168.0.1
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> TooR4u ,a bit ...not much details though....
<LameBMX> bold number on bottom of modem
<willskills> oh right sorry, what's the problem then?
<Riyonuk_> Seveas, once I install it, I log out and back in to use it right?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: why not configuring a fixed ip address in ubuntu (say 192.168.0.20), set 192.168.0.1 as default gateway and manually configure dns to your provider's dns server?
<POVaddct> Some_Person: then you could also go to the web interface
<Some_Person> i cant get to it on ubuntu
<TooR4u> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, i am installing windows on my box through qemu.....(Now i have some blue screen after installing...should i have to reboot my system now?)
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !anyone |  TooR4u
<ubotu> TooR4u: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LameBMX> eimens modems default to 192.168.1.1 i believe
<Some_Person> 192.168.0.1
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> TooR4u , Windows version?
<TooR4u> xp
<POVaddct> LameBMX: depends on the provider reselling the modem
<LameBMX> i havent come across any that were different POV
<POVaddct> LameBMX: that doesnt mean there are different ones
<POVaddct> arent*
<pr3d4t0r> Have a nice day, Everyone.
<stefg> can't we just have the model-number and look the thing up on the friggin' Siemens-site?
<LameBMX> no it dont .. but if he cant connect on 0.1 then what does trying 1.1
<LameBMX> hutr
<LameBMX> hurt
<arrenlex> Happy birthday to me! :D
<methy> i've got a pc running as a torrentdownloader with winxp and uTorrent & vnc, would it be hard to set up something similar in ubuntu?
<derFlo> i cant find ed2k core (command line) for linux, can anyone give me a link to download it? thx
<POVaddct> LameBMX: Some_Person still has to set the ip address of eth0 accordingly to be in the right subnet
<stefg> methy: i have that
<alienseer23> Q: on dapper, all of my mounted partitions appeared on the desktop and in the menu tree of nautilus, how do I get them back in edgy??
<Some_Person> its dynamic
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> TooR4u , i suggest u pop into #qemu .... this is much more QEMU related IMO ... i think they'll be more helpful ...
<Milos_SD> will Intel 537EP modem work in Edgy Eft?
<pike_> methy: cake
<LameBMX> POVaddct:
<LameBMX> a) dhcp is easier
<Some_Person> or do i put in the modem's ip, 192.168.0.1?
<POVaddct> LameBMX: Some_Person already tried to get ip address via dhcp. no luck.
<LameBMX> new seaimens modems handle the pppoe connections and then his computer can just config with dhcp
<LameBMX> thats why
<LameBMX> Some_Person: what model seimans
<POVaddct> LameBMX: would you please just _scroll back_ and read what we have tried so far.
<Some_Person> speedstream 4100
<stefg> Obviously this is 'should handle the connection' , not 'handles the connection'
<Milos_SD> Q: will Intel 537EP modem work in Edgy Eft?
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stefg> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<alienseer23> !nautilus
<arrenlex> !hardware | A:
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<ubotu> A:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LameBMX> Some_Person: okay enter 192.168.1.1 in your web browser ... enter admin for user .. and the big bold number on the bottom of the modem for the password
<Some_Person> why?
<derFlo> i cant find ed2k core (command line) for linux, can anyone give me a link to download it? thx
<Some_Person> in ubuntu i do that?
<LameBMX> yea
<LameBMX> any os
<Some_Person> i cant get to the web interface in ubuntu
<ravalox> Hey, I'm looking for some printer recommendations.  I'm trying to find a linux comaptible all-in-one printer
<Some_Person> in windows, i have my actual user/pass
<LameBMX> then try 192.168.15.1
<methy> any tips on partitioning 2x120gb's?
<ravalox> does one exist?
<LameBMX> are you putting the http:// infront of the ip addy Some_Person
<Some_Person> yes
<stefg> ravalox: epson DX-line, or the HP-stuff
<willskills> either that or reset the modem with the button on the back and use the default IP?
<Some_Person> in windows, the cconnection is working, i have a user and pass from my isp
<LameBMX> Some_Person:
<Some_Person> the config page is customized by my isp, obviously, since there's an sbc logo on it
<daviey> Hi, how can i force re-install of language-pack-gnome-en-base ??
<LameBMX> you need to use admin to log into the modem ... the user and pass from your isp will go into the pppoe setting when you are logged into the modem (using admin/number on bottom of modem)
<stefg> daviey: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<alienseer23> how do I activate the disk icons on my desktop and in my "my comuter" folder for mounted partitions??
<Some_Person> i dont know what you mean
<Some_Person> to log in again, i'd have to disconnect from the internet
<daviey> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39037/
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> TooR4u ,has the XP installation completed?
<methy> i got a ntfs disk , and im going to switch from xp to ubuntu, should i make it ext3 or just stick with ntfs?
<timo901> alienseer23:You will get to see them when you have mounted a device/hhd
<LameBMX> Some_Person: how are you connected right now ...
<Some_Person> windows
<alienseer23> timo901: the partitions are mounted...?
<Some_Person> windows has no user or pass for the internet or the modem
<LameBMX> Some_Person: and did you setup pppoe in windows for the internet?
<timo901> so you acnt see then?
<Some_Person> the modem has my isp's user and password
<timo901> cant *
<messiahs> I need help with wengophone
<Some_Person> the modem is connected to ethernet
<LameBMX> okay so the speadstream is already setup for pppoe and dhcp correct Some_Person
<daviey> can somebody help me re-install a package.  The package in question has borked apt'....    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39037/
<stefg> daviey: huh?... that
<Some_Person> as far as i know
<alienseer23> right, gparted shows them as mounted, so does disc checker
<daviey> stefg, i tried to force installing of a package and it borked
<LameBMX> and how do you want to connect the ubuntu box to it Some_Person
<stefg> daviey: huh?... that looks like a broken package... but can't be... installing feisty?
<alienseer23> oops. so does disc usage analyzer
<method|> when I do a sudo apt-get update i get the following errors:
<method|> Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources [1441kB] 
<Some_Person> ethernet
<messiahs> Wengophone dont work in my Ubuntu
<method|> 99% [6 Sources gzip 0] 
<method|> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<method|> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<method|>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Some_Person> they're the same machine
<LameBMX> okay ...
<method|> Fetched 3800B in 1s (1991B/s)
<method|> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Some_Person> dualboot
<method|> any suggestions?
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<LameBMX> okay ... and what errors do you get
<method|> seems weird that us.archive.ubuntu.com will give me an error
<daviey> stefg, noooo.   i had some disk errors that fsck fixed... but seemes to gave broken the lnaguage package.  I want to reinstall it
<Some_Person> i cant acess my modem from ubuntu at all
<Some_Person> no websites, no 192.168.0.1 page, nothing
<LameBMX> ummmm ... have you tried doing ... ifconfig eth0 down
<Nitro> hello
<daviey> Some_Person, can you paste bin a ifconfig
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Some_Person> and then up again, ues
<alienseer23> ok, they are definately mounted, but not showing up
<LameBMX> okay what does it say there?
<alienseer23> but, I have to manually mount them every time
<eztk> hmmmhmm
<eztk> the whole screen is flickering bacdly
<eztk> lol
<stefg> daviey: ah.... ok then. Prolly your apt-database is gone haywire. See google or the debian admin guide to see how to fix that
<Some_Person> ok, i'll have to switch over to ubuntu then
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<daviey> stefg, any closer pointers
<LameBMX> AHHH
<vesteve> Hola perras
<POVaddct> Douchey: the is an english only channel
<LameBMX> was gonna have him do a ipconfig /release before he left lol
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Nitro> I have a problem
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Nitro> it's quite simple, I'm just too new =P
<LameBMX> sounds like them old cable modems / dlink routers that dont want to give ip addys back out until after you reboot .. but know that
<LameBMX> !anybody | Nitro
<ubotu> Nitro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> daviey: that's was google spit out: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=debian-devel&m=98791861414949&w=2
<Nitro> hehe. How can I kill an app running on ubuntu that has locked up
<deepsa> does 6.10 in live cd ?
<deepsa> Nitro: man kill
<LameBMX> Nitro: kill process id number
<Nitro> ok.....
<LameBMX> lol ... the fun things to figure out
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Nitro ,or use ... System -- > Admin. --> system mmonitor ....
<grout> when i type top does it kill the list of all the processes or just a few?
<deepsa> grout: it doesnt kill anything
<grout> i mean list
<grout> not kil
<gabi> hello - i use dapper , on the top panel i lost the part that has all the applications and menus- how can i bring it back?
<deepsa> lol
<grout> lol
<daviey> stefg, didn't work!! :(
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> night all ...
<deepsa> gabi: right click and add to panel and it add windows list
<grout> when i type top does it  list all the processes or just a few?
<deepsa> gabi: sorry add to panel and search you will find it
<NickGarvey> grout: it will show as many as your screen can fit, "ps aux" will list all of them
<stefg> daviey: try to sudo apt-get remove -- purge languagepack-blabla first, and tehn try to install it again
<NickGarvey> grout: top will actively monitor the processes though
<grout> ok thanks
<gabi> deepsa,  menu-bar! thanks!@
<deepsa> gabi: np
<siarhei> can someone show me a how-to for Open Arena installation, please?
<Some_Person> ok, i have the output of ifconfig
<stefg> good!
<willskills> siarhei - go to the ubuntu forums and search? :)
<deepsa> Some_Person: pastebin
<grout> how can i make something start at start up for a lamp server?
<borg> what's a good program to record video from my v4l hauppage tv card that's on /dev/video1 ??
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39039/
<deepsa> grout: what you want to start
<siarhei> willskills, i tried, no luck
<grout> deepsa mt-daap
<deepsa> borg: best i know is videLAN
<stefg> grout: that's what rc.local is for
<deepsa> videoLAN through VLC
<borg> deepsa, aight i'll try that
<deepsa> grout: is it a service or what(daemon)?
<grout> deepsa its a service
<deepsa> Some_Person: it's clearly seen that your ethernet device is not properly configured
<borg> deepsa, so wait is that a plugin for VLC?
<Some_Person> ok, how do i configure it right?
<deepsa> borg: VLC itself
<deepsa> Some_Person: you need to see in the menus somewhere in administration > network card configuration
<borg> deepsa, hmm, i didnt know VLC could record things
<deepsa> grout: you can use /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<deepsa> borg: it can and you can try others like mplayer
<fromvega> does ubuntu have squidguard in its repositories?
<borg> deepsa, mplayer too? wow
<deepsa> fromvega: ya
<deepsa> borg: ya
<Some_Person> which menu option?
<willskills> Some_Person, System > Adminsitration > Networking
<Some_Person> and what exactly do i put in?
<stefg> Some_Person: so the driver is there and working, the interface is set up... you need an IP now, and probably need to adjust the MTU to 1472 or so
<Some_Person> the modem knows my ip
<fromvega> deepsa: where? when I type aptitude search squid* it just returns squid and squid-common
<deepsa> Some_Person: set your ethernet device to take the ip from dhcp (that is your modem)
<Some_Person> it is
<deepsa> fromvega: maybe it is not
<stefg> Some_Person: no, it does not... your modem is actually a router :-)
<Some_Person> ok, so how do i set it?
<Nitro> the install app in ubuntu kepps locking every time I try to install something :<
<jpjacobs> !kqemu > TooR4u
<toulouse> Nitro: that's not too good
<thing> I am preparing preinstallation of Ubuntu for a pc-builder. We would prefer an image of ubuntu preinstalled to deploy on all pc configurations. Is this possible? alternate options?
<Some_Person> what do i put in for ip? subnet mask? gateway?
<stefg> Some_Person: there's a NAT-router in it that translates your 'leased IP' from your ISP into a local network one. So this micro-router is obviously too stupid to give a working dhcp lease for a linux-box, so POVaddct was right when he suggested to use a fixed IP
<methy> thing: dl the alternate cd
<Some_Person> ok, but what ip do i use?
<enyc> thing: hrrm sounds very possible... there is OEM mode on some cds
<toulouse> thing: could you just make copies of every ubuntu type? (such as i386, amd64, ppc)
<enyc> Some_Person: look at ip addressos on other devices
<jpjacobs> thing, i've made a perlscript for stuff like this if you want.
<enyc> Some_Person: what other hosts do you have working on the same subnet?
<obductor> peoplo i want see my nickname: http://ghostdog.home.sapo.pt/CapturaEcra.png help me
<Some_Person> i dont know
<Nitro> how am I gonna get it too work?
<thing> methy: is there any documentation for alternate cd?
<thing> enyc:  OEM mode cannot be done silently afaik
<LameBMX> Some_Person: next time you leave windows do ipconfig /release
<methy> thing: dunno :[
<Some_Person> i know the gateway address and the subnet mask
<Some_Person> but what do i put for ip?
<stefg> Some_Person: you'll have to fin out what IP the router presents to the 'LAN' (which is just your box and the router) if the second last number isn't right, it won't work, because you're on a different subnet
<enyc> Some_Person: right... and nameserver addresses that get used?
<elTigr1> what filesystem should I choose for my / partition
<elTigr1> ?
<LameBMX> gateway address + 1
<enyc> Some_Person: well.... the DHCP server may choose a range....   do your other hosts tend to get allocated an address 100 -upwards or something?
<toulouse> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thing> jpjacobs: interested. Why script? What does it do? and how?
<toulouse> oh that doesnt exist
<enyc> Some_Person: i.e. what other ip addresses hdo other working hosts have as the machine address?
<elTigr1> is reiserfs slower than ext3?
<elTigr1> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<hans_madrid> Hi There!
<Some_Person> windows says in ipconfig: my ip is 69.151.248.182; my gateway is 69.151.248.182
<jpjacobs> thing see pm
<elTigr1> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<LameBMX> hey ... speadstream 4100 is not a router .. its a single device modem .. so he only has his computer connected to it
<toulouse> use ext3 right ?
<Some_Person> subnet is 255.255.255.0
<deepsa> ubotu: what you want to do register your nick at freenode
<borg> deepsa, ok, i see the recording options for vlc but are there any in mplayer, or was that totem you were talking about?
<enyc> Some_Person: that is odd... IP and gateway the same... sounds like connected directly to an isp thing
<dontlovem> how can i istnall curl
<enyc> Some_Person: is this on a PPP link adapter?
<dontlovem> apt-get install curl the php module?
<eegore> I was trying to change the virus protection on my windows boot and it messed up grub. I tried to chroot into the linux boot and I get the following arror when I try to install grub on hda ;/dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<elTigr1> well, I used reiserfs before ....
<Some_Person> no, ip is +1
<toulouse> LOL viruses
<Some_Person> i pasted wrong
<deepsa> borg: man mplayer
<elTigr1> but ubuntu defaults to ext3 so I wanted to check
<thing> jpjacobs: 404
<hans_madrid> Hi. Sorry, I'm a n00b in Ubuntu and I have mostly forgotten all IRC things. Could somebody just tell me that can read me?
<enyc> Some_Person: ok try again ;-)
<enyc> Some_Person: subnet wask, ip address. default gateway  please
<jpjacobs> thing, 1 second
<toulouse> we can read ya man
<willskills> hans_madrid, yes, reading you loud and clear!
<stefg> Some_Person: OMFFG.... a sick solution, which only SIEMENS engineers could have invented...  NAT without adress translation :-)
<Some_Person> i'll just pastebin it all
<yandel> is there a package for nfsen?
<toulouse> hans_madrid: we hear ya
<hans_madrid> Oh, thanx Touluse
<methy> ive got a moviedisk which is 120gb and ntfs, should i make it ext3 or just stick with ntfs? im planning on installing ubuntu on the pc
<hans_madrid> Thanks!!
<toulouse> i dont know anything bout irc either
<Nitro> Wehn I try to install something from ubuntu, it locks up, and nothing happens. Help please?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39040/
<henning> hello
<toulouse> hi
<hans_madrid> hi henning
<deepsa> henning: hello
<henning> :-)
<borg> hello henning
<yandel> whats the command to update the rep?
<yandel> apt-get upgrade?
<jwage> I am trying to configure my video card with an external monitor on my laptop and I have my resolutions and eveyrthing setup correctly, but when I scroll vertically or drag something fast across the screen, it is not very smooth and is pretty choppy. What do I need to research in order to fix this? I am using xorg
<Riyonuk> Wow Xfce is really nice, almost what Im looking for, thanks Seveas
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i make a icon on the toolbar for xchat
<deepsa> henning: do you know of a perl script that can download yahoo mails to your evoultion inbox
<methy> yandel: apt-get update
<Riyonuk> toulouse, just drag it there
<Admiral_Chicago> yandel: yes
<dontlovem> can someone help me with my php ./configure?
<yandel> what about that dist search command
<toulouse> okie dokie
<Admiral_Chicago> both of those work
<enyc> Some_Person: looks like that in connected directly toa  cable provider
<Some_Person> its dsl
<yandel> dpkg search?
<dontlovem> if i paste them that i it configured with?
<LameBMX> Some_Person: that modem is configured bridge ... use the pppoe tools
<enyc> Some_Person: hrrrm but this is on a network adapter
<Admiral_Chicago> yandel: apt-cache search <string>
<Some_Person> i tried the darn pppoe
<henning> deepsa, no I don't. I am writing in perl very rarely sorry
<enyc> Some_Person: what is the ethernet caxle connected to?
<Some_Person> by adapter it means internet connection
<stefg> Some_Person: use 198.168.0.10 as a fixed IP for your ubuntu-box, and 68.94.156.1 as the DNS
<deepsa> henning: okay
<LameBMX> enyc seimens speedstream 4100
<Some_Person> it said adapter for my old dialup isp
<jcole> i've got a file that is delimited by colons (:) ... it appears that some of my data has carriage returns in it... and idea of how i can use sed to remove them? it looks like it's always the last field
<Some_Person> ok
<toulouse> Riyonuk: thanks, i didnt realize it was under apps>internet! i thought it was activated throught terminal only (cause that's how ive been doin it)
<Riyonuk> How do I install warsow? I cant seem to figure it out, http://www.warsow.net/wiki/index.php?title=Installation , I double clicked warsow after extracting it and it just made my resolution lower -_-
<gsnedders> for the PPC live CD, how can you change the resolution above 1024x768?
<Naik0> why cant i watch movies at youtube.com
<jwage> I am trying to configure my video card with an external monitor on my laptop and I have my resolutions and eveyrthing setup correctly, but when I scroll vertically or drag something fast across the screen, it is not very smooth and is pretty choppy. What do I need to research in order to fix this? I am using xorg
<Riyonuk> toulouse, uhh wow, I actually helped somebody..:p shows you how cool I am
<toulouse> LOL
<deepsa> Naik0: you need flash
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash > Naik0
<hans_madrid> Automatix has installed "VMWare". Is that legal?
<henning> deepsa, does yahoo mail offer pop3 or imap access?
<Admiral_Chicago> hans_madrid: should be
<deepsa> henning: imap
<toulouse> Naik0: you need to get flash, look in ubuntu repositories (synaptic)
<henning> or just plain html
<enyc> Some_Person: hrrrm i suspect they will only allocate you 1 ip address nayway..... are you trying te reboot this same computer to run ubuntulinux on the same connectiod?
<hans_madrid> Thanks Admiral_Chicago
<Naik0> deepsa: yes i tried to install that but it doesnt work
<Admiral_Chicago> henning: imap
<mhuetsch> this has happened to me twice now: ubuntu gets really really laggy under one account (have to hold down a key for like 5 secs for the keystroke to register even once). after it happens, that account is basically hosed, though i can still use it in safe mode. i made a new account and everything was fine for awhile and now same thing. any idea where to start debugging?
<deepsa> Naik0: idk then
<jpjacobs> hans_madrid, vmware player is legal, the full suite is paying or trial
<henning> deepsa, oh well then why not using imap via evolution?
<Naik0> deepsa what idk?
<nkRush> is there a workaraound for xchat not remembering its position after minimizing it to tray, when I maximize it it's back to the middle of the screen which is annoying?!
<deepsa> Naik0: i don't know
<hans_madrid> Oooh
<deepsa> henning: yahoo anyhow doesn't provide facility to download mails
<Admiral_Chicago> henning: not sure, I don't use yahoo mail.
<stefg> Some_Person: use *192.168.0.10* as a fixed IP... correction
<willskills> Some_Person, do you have connect through Telewest? If so, turn off your PC, unplug your modem for 4 minutes (at the wall) and restart in Ubuntu - you might have some luck
<hans_madrid> So if I use VMPlayer alone,
<hans_madrid> it is legal, right?
<toulouse> nkRush: i think i know what your talking about it has to catch up or somehting
<dontlovem> http://pastebin.com/845866
<deepsa> hans_madrid: ya perfectly legal
<willskills> I know there DHCP is a bit wierd, but I think it just works on MAC address, so you shouldn't really be having a problem....
<hans_madrid> I changed to Ubuntu mainly because of that bullshit about licences!
<enyc> stefg: I hdont think hde is attached to a NAT gateway
<henning> Admiral_Chicago, me neither lol... but obviously deepsa does
<willskills> thier*
<hans_madrid> Thank you, deepsa and jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> hans_madrid, yes that's right
<jpjacobs> np
<deepsa> hans_madrid: np
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefull he/she can help then
<enyc> stefg: rather a 'ethernet half bridge' that does the PPPOA on one side and serves tehe single IP wia DHCP to the computer
<deepsa> henning: i heard yosucker
<enyc> stefg: with no NAPT
<gsnedders> also, how can I view the key map?
<Riyonuk> Where are the Xfce themes located at?
<henning> huh?
<stefg> enyc: look at the full desaster at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39040/
<deepsa> henning: http://yosucker.sourceforge.net/
<enyc> stefg: yes I saw that already
<henning> lemme c
<henning> deepsa, ah ic
<deepsa> ya henning
<henning> but well I would not use yahoo anymore
<enyc> stefg: either the ISP or the modem-box has a 192.168.0.1 is there which is entirely possible without needing to have the computer on the 192.168.0.x subnet --  I have recursive nameserveice setup on "1.0.1.0" address that is not in a subnet computers are on
<pike_> Riyonuk: xfce should use the gtk gnome themes i think
<deepsa> henning: nice
<henning> there are so much other freemailers
<Admiral_Chicago> gmail is the best imho
<toulouse_> yay for gmail
<stefg> enyc: so dhcp server and gateway are different.... NAT without translation. so i'd guess you need to be on the 192.168.0.x subnet to talk to the 'router'
<enyc> stefg: no its not necessary
<enyc> stefg: it just needs to ARP for the gateway
<toulouse_> hey guys
<derFlo_> blah
<enyc> stefg: and the modem answers proxy-arp answers
<toulouse_> im having trouble with xchat
<toulouse_> i  try to join quakenet
<toulouse_> then try to join a channel
<enyc> stefg: its kindof complicated... ;-)
<toulouse_> and it turns grey
<stefg> enyc: got you :-)
<toulouse_> and then i have to xkilll it
<Riyonuk> pike_, I mean how do I install new ones? I just downloaded one...
<deepsa> toulouse_ what was the error
<willskills> toulouse, if you have been using mirc, you don't have to use # in there - In Xchat - you have to use #<chan name>
<deepsa> toulouse_ maybe yo do /join #xchat
<jpjacobs> thing, and is the script somewhat like what you seek?
<toulouse_> ok, i'll try that, i didnt do anything tho
<wiseelben> anyone know of a script or program that can download an entire website, including all the resources?
<enyc> stefg: lol i know somebody who screwed up cox internet by proxy-arp replies both ways.... answering cox-side-arp for 10.101.x.x was scrwing up cox's network nicely because of their stupid network
<gsnedders> also, how can I view the key map, because I don't have a clue how you can do such characters now I'm trying Ubuntu again...
<toulouse_> i just joined quakenet right? and then a box pops up with available channels,and xchat goes gray
<enyc> stefg: whereas my ISP route a proper /28 address block to me.. and I static-route that between my gatemway-router and linux-subnetting-machine
<Riyonuk> pike_, ?
<Samyel> I find xchat counter-intuitive too, especially after being used to MIRC
<toulouse_> i havent used mirc
<deepsa> i use gaim
<stefg> enyc: how to put your ISP's network-admins to a shame, part 1 :-)
<toulouse_> gaim huh
<toulouse_> i can try that
<toulouse_> but someone said it's no good
<willskills> I hate it for IRC
<willskills> it's great for all the other messengers though
<enyc> stefg: and... I have a private block between the gateway-router and the linux-subnetting-machine... with no NAT.... the linux machine  has an iproute2 rule involving a 'source hint' and the gateway-router has a static-route pointing to the linux-machine
<willskills> if you are not 14 y/o and want "special smileys"
<liberion> hey guys!!
<toulouse_> well xchat wont let me get on quakenet, so i guess gaim it is
<enyc> stefg: the packets to-from the real-IPs can cross to the 'gateway' addresses on the LAN... just needs the ARP reply there...
<uliss1> ciao people!
<henning> I have a question about best practice with ubuntu partition sizes... For encryption and administration reasons I want to use separate partitions for /root /tmp /var /swap /home. For some reason I have chosen the sizes too small I think. That is cus I am not able to update the Ubuntu Distribution Version e.g. from 5.10 to 6.06. I think that has todo with the sizes of /tmp and/or /var. Can anybody help me with the right size?
<uliss1> can somebody help me to get my modem started automatically at boot?
<deepsa> henning: sure
<deepsa> uliss1: which modem is it
<un_operateur> enyc, what is a " linux-subnetting-machine" ?
<uliss1> deepsa: it's a eciadsl one
<stefg> henning: /var/apt/cache can be around 1G, if you don't clean up
<enyc> un_operateur: its a machine i run with 6 ethernet interfaces  with different rubnets on them... it routes between / runs NAPT
<deepsa> uliss1: so you have dsl connection which you want to start automatically at boot
<un_operateur> enyc, you said it didnt run NAT??
<henning> stefg, yes I did so but 1 GB was too small for the version update mechanism of ubuntu
<enyc> un_operateur: firewall rules etc.. runs recursive-dns with uptodate list of root nameservers... also avaids haddling external servers for forward-reverse r.e. internal/private IPs
<linux_scholar> What's the difference between XFCE and Gnome? Xubuntu shows very little difference from Ubuntu.
<enyc> un_operateur: it has NAPT...
<uliss1> deepsa: right, I just need to know how to set up a script to launch eciadsl-start, I think
<stefg> henning: that's the apt-cache alone..:-) there's other things in /var, too :-)
<deepsa> linux_scholar: xfce is light weight desktop gnome is not soo
<enyc> un_operateur: but I can sub-subnet a /29 or /30 to another subnet with real-IPs if i like
<un_operateur> enyc, by NAPT you mean port translation??
<deepsa> uliss1: which command you use to connect to dsl. adsl-start?
<enyc> un_operateur: yess .network address with port tranlation... different no plain NAT
<pike_> Riyonuk: unpack the file to /usr/share/themes/ i think
<linux_scholar> deepsa:what do you mean by "light weight"? does that mean it's better for older computers?
<uliss1> deepsa: eciadsl-start
<hans_madrid> bye, c u l8r
<un_operateur> enyc, yes, i know -- but it is NAT nonetheless
<deepsa> linux_scholar: ya maybe it's better
<pike_> Riyonuk: sorry boss keeps walking by..
<linux_scholar> ok.
<deepsa> uliss1: how you set it up with eciadsl-setup ?
<Riyonuk> pike_, LOL, thanks
<henning> stefg, my /var has 1 GB and my /tmp has 1 GB too which partition is the important one for the ubuntu version update?
<pos69sum> has anyone upgraded mysql to mysql5?
<pos69sum> has anyone upgraded mysql to mysql5?
<deepsa> pike_: what is full form of boss
<henning> then I will increase this one to 2GB
<enyc> un_operateur: e.g. trocoll/wiltscoll had a NAT (NOT NAPT) running between the interneta an d their dmz/like hosts... 195.195.247.132 -- 172.19.1.4, 195.195.247.133 -- 172.19.1.5  etc.
<adaptr> pike_: and your boss does not approve of your spending time on Ubuntu ? Get a better one :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat > pos69sum
<uliss1> deepsa: I just type "sudo eciadsl-start" in the terminal and it starts to sync
<enyc> un_operateur: 172.19.1.4 being a RFC1918 private address
<Riyonuk> pike_, You do not have permission to write to this folder...uhh...wtf
<deepsa> uliss1:  open /etc/rc.d/rc.local and put in sudo eciadsl-start in it and save and exit and now if you reboot you will be connected. enjoy!!
<un_operateur> enyc, do you have a problem or you here to teach NAT? that's all i'm worried about :)
<stefg> henning: /var/cache/apt/archives holds all downloaded packages... so /var is too small. BTW, you know tmpfs? Far better to put your /tmp in swapspace ...
<enyc> un_operateur: NAPT is different and stateful-requirement
<elTigr1> this stupid installer won't let me install ubuntu, under the alleged cause that I did not specify a root partition even though in this "mount point dialogue" I entered / for /dev/hda1....
<enyc> un_operateur: no problem ;-)
<trilingualkid> Hi. I've been using Ubuntu for a few days now, and I was wondering about different Linux distros. I became interested in trying out KDE for a while, so I need an answer to this question: (I'm downloading the Kubuntu ISO @ this very moment) how do I burn a CD Image to a CD using CD/DVD Creator?
<henning> stefg, do u think 2 GB for /var is enough size for the  complete ubuntu download?
<enyc> elTigr1: hrrm if you cant work that out even after restarting the installer... try ithe -alternate install cd
<stefg> henning: should be
<elTigr1> -.-
<henning> stefg, no I didn't know tmpfs
<henning> ok thx
<Hirvinen> trilingualkid: Why don't you just install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<un_operateur> enyc, it's called NAPT/PAT/NAT overloading is still NAT because it still translates between source and destination addresses
<enyc> trilingualkid: you dont need to do that as there is a single package repository... you can insstall 'kubuntu-base' or similar and have kde installed on the same system
<trilingualkid> hirvinen: what's the metapackage?
<pike_> Riyonuk: sudo
<trilingualkid> enyc: what do u mean?
<eztk> join #ubuntu-uk
<eztk> oops
<enyc> trilingualkid: on existing ubuntu/fgone... you can install the right base package that will install all the kde parts too
<un_operateur> enyc, and you should be calling your "subnetter-machine" a router, because thats what routers do, connect up different subnets
<Hirvinen> trilingualkid: A metapackage is a package whose only purpose is to install a certain set of "proper" packages.
<lesshaste> how do you get thunderbird with lightning support for ubuntu?
<pike_> Riyonuk: id probably tar xfvz theme.tar.gz then sudo mv themdirectory /usr/share/themes/
<enyc> trilingualkid: xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu edubuntu are all the same 'software source repository' -- just different cdds that install a different base-package at install-time
<enyc> un_operateur: well fine.. it is a router indeed ;-)
<henning> anybody here using xubuntu? I am thinking about trying this but I haven't found a list of the preinstalled applications xubuntu is using (mailer, browser, messenger, office,...)
<Hirvinen> trilingualkid: Installing Ubuntu, then installing kubuntu-desktop and then removing ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies is almost equivalent to installing Kubuntu.
<stefg_> henning: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<uliss1> deepsa: ok, done. It was /etc/rc.local instead of /etc/rc.d/rc.local, but I think it is the right one
<deepsa> uliss1: oh okay
* uliss1 reboots
<stefg_> henning: firefox, thunderbird, no messenger, abiword or openoffice
<yandel> How do I start a program at startup?
<yandel> its currently in my /etc/init.d/
<willskills> yandel - System > Preferences > Sessions
<yandel> willskills: from there?
<Zaggynl> gah
<Zaggynl> getting sick of this
<willskills> yandel, that is one way to do it, yeah
<Zaggynl> -every- music player freezes once in a while
<Zaggynl> I'm listening to music from an usb device
<un_operateur> yandel, you need a symlink to one of the /etc/rc*.d directories -- depending on the runlevel you want the program/daemon to start in
<henning> hmm
<henning> no messenger is bad
<un_operateur> yandel, if it's a user program, you shouldnt put it in either of those directories, rather in your WM's startup scripts
<thing> jpjacobs: 404 still
<adaptr> yandel: update-rc.d <programname> defaults
<timo901> Zaggynl:you need a good set up to be able to use beryl the way it was intended and enjoy it
<Zaggynl> timo901, euh wrong person I think
<Zaggynl> timo901, I don't run beryl
<timo901> ok , isee
<adaptr> Zaggynl: why ever not ? :)
<deepsa> timo901: i have intel 945 and beryl works great
<PrimeHex|Games> timo901: you need beryl help?
<PrimeHex|Games> timo901: what do you need help with?
<Zaggynl> It's just fluff that will add more unstability
<Zaggynl> I can't play any game with beryl, so meh
<adaptr> Zaggynl: how do you know ?
<borg> deepsa,
<elTigr1> the ubuntu installer is crap
<Zaggynl> and even if I can some way, the perfomance will be worse
<adaptr> Zaggynl: oh so that's it ;-)
<deepsa> borg:
<Music_Shuffle> The installer works fine.
<PrimeHex|Games> Zaggynl: see, I have it running on my fourth thread, so it doesn't affect performace at all for me
<Aardwolf> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, but I'm having some problems. In select resolution, I can only select "60Hz" and it makes my eyes bleed. My monitor supports higher refresh rates. How can I make it to offer a higher refresh rate than 60Hz in the list?
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: you need to edit the xorg.conf file to change it
<elTigr1> for me it won't accept a simple partition as root partition and refuse to install on it
<Zaggynl> PrimeHex|Games, fourth thread?
<adaptr> Aardwolf: 60Hz is not a resolution....
<borg> deepsa, which options do i select for the capture device under v4l in vlc to record to a file that can actually be read by other players?
<deepsa> Aardwolf: configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: then go down to the display list, add your desired resolutions/refresh rates, and save
<deepsa> borg: i have never done that maybe man vlc helps or vlc --help
<adaptr> Aardwolf: you'll have to do some hacking of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get it to understand your monitor
<borg> deepsa, kk
<elTigr1> even though the hard disk is brand new, nothing on it and it's /dev/hda1 that I want mounted on "/"... I simply can't see why the damn installer can't figure out what I want my root partition to be
<PrimeHex|Games> Zaggynl: i'm on a x6800 Core2Duo, it has more then one processor/processing thread
<Zaggynl> PrimeHex|Games, oh
<PrimeHex|Games> :D
<Aardwolf> ok, I already edited xorg.conf for it but still didn't see the 60Hz in the list, can it be that it's solved after a reboot?
<Zaggynl> Can someone explain me while my usb hdd keeps resetting?
<Aardwolf> *still only saw the 60Hz
<Zaggynl> *why
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: did you do it in the same format that was already listen (with quotes and such)
<timo901> its snowing here guys :)
<Zaggynl> I keep seeing this: 'Dec 27 19:55:24 localhost kernel: [17208323.940000]  usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2'
<Aardwolf> yep I just changed the numbers :)
<Zaggynl> in my syslog
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: if so, use control+alt+backspace to restard X, it will close everything though so save things before you do it xD
<PrimeHex|Games> s/d/t/
<elTigr1> ah now I get it... the installer doesn't want to install on reiserf
<elTigr1> s
<uliss1> deepsa: it worked, now I only have to deal with that crappy synch that often doesn't work...
<uliss1> deepsa: thank you
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: are you going to restart X, or are you about to pingout
<PrimeHex|Games> methinks second
<nolimitsoya> can i use tab indents withing bash scripts without any ill effects?
<Aardwolf> I'm in windows atm, just looked up my DNS server ip, hopefully that will allow me to fix the other problem, the network :D
<PrimeHex|Games> Aardwolf: ah ok
<lesshaste> how do you get thunderbird with lightning support for ubuntu?
<kbrooks__> nolimitsoya, whitespace is stripped by bash.
<nolimitsoya> kbrooks__, thank you :)
<timo901> later guys,playing on GTR 2
<kbrooks__> nolimitsoya, but not entirely.
<un_operateur> bash doesn't really care about space -- although the commands it encloses might be space-sensitive
<nolimitsoya> kbrooks__, meaning?
<kbrooks__> nolimitsoya, meaning...
<kbrooks__> var=x # good
<kbrooks__> var = x # bad
<nolimitsoya> kbrooks__, that much is understood :)
<kbrooks__> nolimitsoya, :-)
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows of a stable usb2 driver?
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<Zaggynl> Mine keeps resetting
<MetaBookfoziS> what program can open apassword protected rar file?
<Zaggynl> opening will work, extracting not
<stefg> !rar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Aardwolf> great, both the refresh rate and network problem solved, thanks :)
<gleaner> hi I have a question
<gleaner> can I get a precompiled deb package of liferea feed reader for 6.06 dapper somewhere?
<gleaner> can I get a precompiled package of liferea feed reader for 6.06 dapper somewhere?
<AlexC_> Hey, guys - I've broke Gnome. KDE Killed it. I removed KDE via "sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop" and no the panels in Gnome wont load
<AlexC_> when I start the Gnome session it says the panels are already running
<gleaner> remove your  ~/.gnome* dirs?
<Aardwolf> I have "ubuntu", not "kubuntu" but would like to use KDE, how can I install KDE on it?
<AlexC_> Aardwolf: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<LVEB> hello
<stefg> AlexC_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<AlexC_> Aardwolf: but beware when you uninstall it, it can mess up Gnome ( happened twice to me now )
<AlexC_> stefg: ok hold o
<gleaner> AlexC_ rm ~./gnome
<AlexC_> s/o/on
<Aardwolf> not really a problem :)
<gleaner> AlexC_ rm -rf~./gnome
<AlexC_> gleaner: why would I want to remove my gnome folder?
<gleaner> no sorry
<gleaner> maybe something  corrupt
<LVEB> can i use ubuntu with 450mhz and 160mo of ram
<AlexC_> gleaner: yeah but that would get rid of all my config files too, wont it
<gleaner> I had that happen to me and I wiped the  .gnome folders and rest it all
<gleaner> yeah
<lesshaste> how do you get thunderbird with lightning support for ubuntu?
<gleaner> its a painful way togo
<AlexC_> well I'd rather that not happen =)
<oscar_1101> i am trying to get azureus going in ubuntu, i am having NAT problems, i think i have configured my modem and acess points to correctly virtual server the ports over, still not going, do i need to unblock a port with iptables or is that just crazy? - cheers
<gleaner> does anyone know where can I get a precompiled package of liferea feed reader for 6.06 dapper somewhere?
<gleaner> help
<teclo> what tool can I use to easily configure which WLAN access point I want to use ?
<LVEB> i think it's better than i use xubuntu
<Aardwolf> aptitude can't find any packages named kubuntu-desktop, nor "kde"
<Aardwolf> do I have to enable some repositories maybe?
<LVEB> ?
<inglor> hey, my reps are becoming anoying, how do I reset them to default?
<inglor> I want to reset my reps to the system default
<inglor> because I get all sort of odd stuff nowdays
<LVEB> vive la france
<stefg> inglor: thanks to our highly appreciated Seveas we have source-o-matic now working for edgy...
<compu73rg33k> I switched monitors, from a 19" Dell to a 21" Mitsubishi, how shoudl I go about getting xserver to redetect the monitor to make the necessary changes in the xorg.conf ?
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<inglor> source-o-matic?
<gleaner> vive le quebec libre!
<inglor> thanks a lot :)
<anonymousmoose> je ne parle pas francais
<anonymousmoose> desolee
<inglor> what a great idea =)
<gleaner> anonymousmoose you're in season
<AlexC_> gleaner: I worked it out, "sudo killall gnome-panel" then "gnome-panel" .... much better than deleting the gnome dir!
<anonymousmoose> Ok, anyway, I'm partioning my HDD right now, how long does that take/
<anonymousmoose> *?
<mazyhaze> 5 min 3 sec
<stefg> !fixres | compu73rg33k
<ubotu> compu73rg33k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AlexC_> mazyhaze: close, I think it's 5 mins 3.523
<anonymousmoose> Is that how long it's really supposed to take?
<AlexC_> anonymousmoose: try it and see
<anonymousmoose> because it's taking a lot longer
<yodaz> hi all
<pacchitiello> buona sera
<gleaner> so o one knows where I can get a lifere bin package for 6.06?
<pacchitiello> parlate italiano
<daviey> Hi, my package 'language-pack-gnome-en-base' is broken.  But i cannot re-install it :( Any tips?
<anonymousmoose> no parlo italiano
<gleaner> I want to run it in a clean foom fashion from alive distro
<AlexC_> daviey: sudo apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-gnome-en-base
<stefg> gleaner... if goggle doesn't turn up with one... cahnaces are there's none
<pacchitiello> we fsfaccim
* willskills is away: food :D
<marcin_> siema wszystkim ;d;d
<gleaner> thnks stefg
<yodaz> I can get ltsp to work with dapper, ldm does not log on, it flashes the screen and then return to log in prompt, anybody have an idea ?
<inglor> what would be the best way to go on about playing a dvd in ubuntu?
<yodaz> I have done ltsp-update-sshkeys without success
<marcin_> halo mwi kto ?
<daviey> AlexC_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39053/
<stefg> yodaz: I'd suggest #edubuntu for that, they use ltsp a lot
<anonymousmoose> So it's really supposed to take 5 minutes? Because it's taken more than two hours. Sorry for such a noobish question. Also, if I have it running in the other workspace, will it actually be doing anything if I'm not using that workspace?
<yodaz> stefg: ok, thanks
<inglor> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<compu73rg33k> thanks stefg, I'll try it out
<stefg> !pl | marcin_
<ubotu> marcin_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<porter_> hi
<daviey> AlexC_, it didn't work :(
<light_> where is the grub config file?
<yodaz> light_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<light_> thanks
<Aardwolf> aptidude says "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop"", how can I install KDE anyway? (on Ubuntu)
<anonymousmoose> will applications in the other workspace be active if I'm not using that workspace?
<stefg> light_ are you sure you want to touch it ? :-)
<marcin_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<yodaz> Aardwolf: try apt-get update
<yodaz> or aptitude update
<light_> stefg, nah.. just for back up
<yodaz> and check your sources.list
<porter_> is ubuntu somehow the $successor of simplymepis ?
<stefg> light_: the best reason i can think of :-)
<light_> :)
<Aardwolf> I did aptitude update, then tried again, and again it says it can't find such package
<porter_> somehow...?
<anonymousmoose> I guess I'll just ask the forum
<Aardwolf> and, it also doesn't for example find a package "xmms"
<marcin_> thx stefg :)
<Aardwolf> so how can I get KDE then?
<stefg> Aardwolf: get a fresh sources.list from !easysource, sudo apt-get update and try again
<Aardwolf> (and xmms)
<Aardwolf> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Aardwolf> should I use apt-get or aptitude?
<inglor> this source-o-matic thing worked great, now VLC is installing fine
<inglor> thanks a lot :)
<SpacePuppy> IPOD's on linux.. no problem right? just another filesystem?
<inglor> ubuntu opens the iPod as a disk on key by default
<inglor> and you can play stuff on it in rhythembox
<inglor> !ipod
<SpacePuppy> cool.. thx
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<stefg> A!amarok | inglor
<stefg> !amarok | inglor
<ubotu> inglor: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<stefg> ^ that works ^
<inglor> amarok can do iPods now? coolstuff
<daviey> How can i repair a package!?!?  --force-all and --reinstall are not sorting the problem out
<stefg> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<daviey> Log of my problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39053/
<stefg> inglor: you'll need the 1.4 series
<xphree> Hello all, anyone knows how to solve the BUG of mysql-server caused by GCC with 3dnow ?
<xphree> or.. where are optional mysql repositories for amd64 ?
<xphree> i have the server down cuz of the bug... :(
<daviey> can somebody help me :(
<xphree> Refer to bug Bug #66702
<Aardwolf> by the way I appear to have ubuntu 5.10 (it was the most recent cdrom I found), does kubuntu-desktop exist for this?
<gnufied> any idea, when new rubu bug fix release will trinkle through main repos?
<wiz> I see my ubuntu has festival after initial install, what speech device is it? I can't seem to find /dev/speech
<Zaggynl> Hi, I put my external usb hdd in fstab, but it doesn't get mounted
<Zaggynl> after a sudo mount -a it does
<Zaggynl> what gives?
<daviey> Zaggynl, have you rebooted?
<Zaggynl> yep
<gnufied> i am kinda avoiding compiling it from source code
<daviey> Zaggynl, no idea then.. sorry
<Zaggynl> np
<MagicNet> is it better to use 6.06 or 6.10/ubuntu? What is most stable etc??
<trilingualkid> Are there any distros that imitate mac os x?
<Zaggynl> dapper should be more stable
<Zaggynl> 6.06
<bruenig> MagicNet, I think the consensus appears to be 6.06 is more stable, but I find 6.10 better myself
<Zaggynl> trilingualkid, you can set up your desktop manager to look like mac osx
<stefg> 6.10 is not production rady IMHO, while 6.06 stabilized over time
<trilingualkid> zaggynl: how do i do that?
<bruenig> MagicNet, although I did go from ubuntu to xubuntu in the 6.06 to 6.10 switch so that might be apples and oranges
<MagicNet> ok
<MagicNet> ty.
<daviey> Has anybody used the repair option of ubuntu edgy?  If so what does it actually do?  What does it repair / replace?
<Zaggynl> trilingualkid, custom gnome or kde themes etc
<trilingualkid> zaggynl: how do i get those themes?
<Zaggynl> trilingualkid, you download them from various sites
<elTigr1> well, using the term "production ready" in conjunction with any linux desktop is a joke...
<Some_Person> ok, i set my modem (router?) to give me a private ip address
<Zaggynl> yeah
<trilingualkid> zaggynl: can you give an example of one of these sites?
<gRaCiOsO> i installed a generic driver for my webcam called spca5xx but when i start camorama to test my webcam it says "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection. someone could help me?
<Zaggynl> trilingualkid, sure, hold on
<Some_Person> how do i configure it in ubuntu?
<bruenig> depends, take ubuntu load it with codecs and stuff, then it is production ready
<bruenig> linux mint therefore is production ready
<daviey> gRaCiOsO, have you tried accessing it as root?
<stefg> elTgr1: but calling win production ready is even a bigger one :-)
<jodok> hello, i'm trying to debootstrap dapper from a debian sarge installation. i always receive /usr/sbin/debootstrap: line 3: finddebs_style: command not found. any idea?
<wiz> How does the festival speech stuff work on out of the box edgy?
<gRaCiOsO> daviey,  yes its the same
<daviey> gRaCiOsO, worth a try.... ;)
<kbrooks__> what does production ready mean?
<bruenig> kbrooks__, ready to produce things on seems to be the literal meaning
<Zaggynl> trilingualkid, http://www.gnome-look.org
<stefg> it just works, and doesn't bother you with stupid/nasty bugs twice a day
<gRaCiOsO> daviey, i did it with gksu camorama  and it says (camorama:5917): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<gRaCiOsO> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<fenrig> how can i configure the bootloader on the live cd of ubuntu?
<trilingualkid> Zaggynl: thank you, Zaggynl. i will look at it.
<bruenig> gRaCiOsO, gksudo camorama
<Aardwolf> how can I get KDE on ubuntu 5.10?
<ploom> apt-get kubuntu?
<bruenig> Aardwolf, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gRaCiOsO> bruenig,  same message
<bruenig> gRaCiOsO, does it launch though, I know gksudo gedit gives that same warning but always launches
<Aardwolf> I already tried apt-get and aptitude, they know of no such package named kubuntu-desktop, not even after "update"
<Some_Person> how do i set up my dsl in ubuntu? i have a "private ip" now
<fenrig> how can i configure the bootloader using the live cd of ubuntu?
<bruenig> Aardwolf, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | Aardwolf
<ubotu> Aardwolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fenrig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gRaCiOsO> bruenig,  yeah but it says could not connect with video device (/dev/video0)
<stefg> Aardwolf: what does 'apt-cache search kde' tell you? (cough, cough may i remind you that linux is case sensitive ...)
<gRaCiOsO> i installed generic driver for it maybe is it bad?
<Aardwolf> bruenig, here it is: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26767
<metroman> When do nicknames expire on this server?
<Some_Person> i need help setting up my dsl
<Aardwolf> "apt-cache search kde" returns a huge list of both kde related and non-kde-related things
<bruenig> Aardwolf, remove the # out from the beginning of every line that begins with deb, and delete the last line
<kbrooks__> metroman, register with nickserv, then your nickname cannot be taken by someone else unless they have an password.
<chrissturm> does the mysql5 package only listen on localhost by default, or is it accessible from remote?
<eyalw> hi
<mike> Greetings.  I have a question about Ubuntu and unionfs.  Is there anyone here that can answer a technical question?
<Some_Person> please help
<felixjet> can i recover a sudo password if i forgot it?
<chrissturm> felixjet: you cant
<bruenig> gRaCiOsO, that sounds like it might be an error with the program, not gksudo
<kbrooks__> metroman, (which they won't, if you have a good hard head which can resist telepathic attempts)
<ludo__> felixjet , your sudo password is your own account password
<felixjet> i forgot it
<metroman> kbrooks__: I know but this nickname is already registered by someone.
<chrissturm> felixjet: the sudo password is just your user password
<felixjet> i forgot it
<bruenig> felixjet, so you can't get into your account?
<felixjet> auto login
<kbrooks__> metroman, let me see.
<gRaCiOsO> bruenig,  ok thanks i will try with another driver
<xphree> hello
<felixjet> i have auto login
<stefg> felixjet: only way is to boot up a Live-CD, chroot as root into the system on hd and run 'passwd root'
<chrissturm> felixjet: if you have autologin, you can find the password somewhere in the gdm config
<xphree> anyone knows how to solve the mysql problem in ubuntu server amd64 _???
<ludo__> felixjet, if you are using your computer on local you can log in maintenace mode as root
<Some_Person> who was i talking to earlier about my dsl?
<mike> felixjet, if you logged into the main desktop, that means your username's password was ok.  This should be the same password as for sudo.
<kbrooks__> metroman, well, technically it has expired already. contact a staff and ask them to drop metroman from nickserv.
<kbrooks__> metroman, use /stats p
<bruenig> mike, auto login, therefore no password is given
<ludo__> mike, yes but auto login is on and he forgot it
<felixjet> for recovery mode ill be able to auto log on the sudo acc?
<felixjet> or i need pass
<metroman> kbrooks__: Who can I contact?
<kbrooks__> metroman, i said use /stats p
<chrissturm> felixjet: start recovery mode, and then enter passwd <username>
<ludo__> felix, no pass needed but yu can change your user password
<kbrooks__> metroman, to find out who you can contact
<crouic6> hello and happy new year!
<bruenig> felixjet, probably going to need to do what stefg said
<eyalw> hi, i wanna program in c and create BPDU packets, to test my new learnings, how can i crate IP Packets in C?
<metroman> kbrooks__: Ok, got it. Thanks.
<mike> ah, then the live-cd seems a plausible solution, used to do that with Fedora too.
<chrissturm> felixjet: and assign a new password
<pike_> felixjet: yeah in single user mode (recovery) "su username" then "passwd"
<crouic6> I have a little problem with a sound card
<pike_> felixjet: or just passwd username
<felixjet> i see, ill try
<kbrooks__> pike_, no, you mean... sudo passwd username
<chrissturm> pike_: su username and then passwd wont work
<metroman> How come nobody uses PMs in here?
<pike_> yeah i forgot it would prompt for old
<bruenig> Aardwolf, did that work?
<kbrooks__> pike_, su does not, has not, and never will work on an ubuntu default installation.
<crouic6> is there somebody who can help me ?
<eyalw> hi, how can i crate IP Packets in C?
<crouic6> on ubuntu edgy
<chrissturm> hmm, anyone know if the mysql package listens only on localhost by default?
<Hydronaut> hello everyone. can anyone help w/ Evolution password entry for authentication to my sbc server?
<stefg> !anyone  | crouic6
<ubotu> crouic6: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<squeakypants> my audio doesn't work, how can I get it?
<crouic6> ok
<pike_> kbrooks__: su username should work fine just not su root correct?
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kbrooks__> pike_, by "work", i mean "work out of the box". by that, i mean that you use sudo <command> w/ your user password.
<crouic6> I have a sound card hercules fortissimo 3
<pike_> kbrooks__: yeah i assumed he'd boot to single user shell
<Aardwolf> bruenig, I did it and then used update. Now it seems to have a huge amount of packages, and something in ubuntu said there were updates available. However, it still doesn't appear to find "kubuntu-desktop"!$
<squeakypants> thanks
<stefg> !sound | crouic6
<ubotu> crouic6: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<crouic6> I have sound but I have a problem with the micro
<Aardwolf> it still says "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop"", and then "The following packages have been kept back:" and a huge list of packages
<mike> I have a question.  I have 2 computers, and possibly down the line more.  I'd like to have a base Ubuntu on my harddrive, and use unionfs to "layer" all my customizations on top of it including application installs, icewm instead of gnome, etc.  Then I'd like ot check in the unionfs layers into a CVS or SVN repository, and make all my computers use that.  Where exactly would I have the unionfs mount statements?
<kbrooks__> pike_, actually, i really mean that su will give an error
<stefg> Aardwolf: your dpkg appears seriously screwed
<KHatfull> ping rauble
<bruenig> Aardwolf, well do sudo apt-get upgrade, let that run through, you are probably missing a ton of updates since you had all of the repositories commented out
<Riyonuk> When I boot up ubuntu, I get the Xubuntu screen, I want to get rid of Xubuntu, Xef or whatever its called, how do I?
<crouic6> i can hear what I say but it's impossible to record my voice whith the micro
<pike_> kbrooks__: i use it all the time example 'su - username -c "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ' or something
<Hydronaut> hello. need help with Evolution password authentication (entry)
<crouic6> and on skype nobody hear me
<stefg> Riyonuk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure uplash
<Aardwolf> Normally nothing should be screwed... this is a freshly installed ubuntu 5.10 (too bad I didn't have a newer one available)
<blitznl> just deleted the applet that shows the strength of my wireless connection and battery life, any idea how to get that back? (can't find them in the 'add to panel' section)
<stefg> Riyonuk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure *usplash*
<un_operateur> pike, why mix su and sudo in the same command?
<chrissturm> whats the best way to find out what open ports my ubuntu server has?
<KHatfull> chrissturm: http://www.grc.com  do a scan from there, works wel
<pike_> un_operateur: just an example i normally use it like su - username -c "vncserver" or something like that.
<KHatfull> well even
<mike> chrissturm: netstat -tp, or netstat -tnp
<stefg> chrissturm: i'd suggest a 'man netstat'
<chrissturm> KHatfull: cool, thanks. I'm actually a customer of them
<KHatfull> chrisstrum: assuming it's publicly accessable
<mike> chrissturm: also try: lsof -i
<Aardwolf> bruenig, to do apt-get upgrade it wants to download 183MB of files. I'd like to upgrade, but to save bandwidth I'd like it to not upgrade openoffice. How can I let it upgrade everything, except openoffice?
<chrissturm> spinrite is just extremely cool
<Ashton_Ke> Hello.
<KHatfull> chrissturm: look for the Shields Up scan
<bruenig> Aardwolf, I know there is a way but I forget how to do it
<mike> anyone here knows anything about unionfs?
<stefg> Aardwolf: apt-pinning...
<sjnovick> Hi.  I have a question about powernowd.  My mouse acts all crazy with Ubuntu (but strangely enough, not with Debian).  It has been suggested that I uninstall powernowd, which has been shown to fix the problem for old Dell laptops like mine.  Is it dangerous to turn off powernowd ???
<michael_>  /RAWLOG OPEN ~/mylog.log
<michael_> doesn't work
<michael_> strange
<Riyonuk> stefg, well I think xubuntu has takes over everything, I want to complete obleteriate it from my machine
<KHatfull> chrisstrum: and you're interested in what;s publicly accesable...Shields Up won't help you with ALL open ports as mike and stefg said
<Aardwolf> is it possible to upgrade from 5.10 to a higher version this way?
<michael_>  /LOG OPEN ~/mylog.log
<Lynoure> mike: Are you keeping count, or do you have an actual question you are waiting to ask?
<un_operateur> mike, all i know it's a filesystem that likes to be based in RAM and therefore is popular among the Live CD distros
<kbrooks__> Can iptables be configured to send packet info to an command, whose return status it uses to decide whether to accept or reject a packet?
<mike> sjnovick - probably worst that'll happen is that your system will run slow or else waste battery power.
<Aardwolf> or do I have to download a new cdrom to get version 6?
<LameBMX> Riyonuk: if you delete it from your machine .. it will still be resident in the rest of the electronics in your house man ... its takin over lol
<Riyonuk> :o
<sjnovick> mike -- thanks.
<Riyonuk> no wai
<LameBMX> lol
<stefg> Riyonuk: sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cmt^^> Anyone with experience using a Palm Tungsten with Ubuntu?
<cmt^^> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike> I'm trying an interesting setup using unionfs.
<cmt^^> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Riyonuk> gosh, how do you remmeber these commands
<kbrooks__> Can iptables be configured to send packet info to an command, whose return status it uses to decide whether to accept or reject a packet?
<Riyonuk> its crazy!
<kbrooks__> If so, how?
<deepsa> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<mike> I know that wiht unionfs, I can "layer" a writable layer on top of a read only layer.
<un_operateur> stefg, xubuntu-desktop is a meta package, so thats quite likely to purge very little
<chrissturm> is there an intrusion detection system that is recommended for ubuntu?
<stefg> un_operateur: that's by intention :-)
<LameBMX> nice
<deepsa> chrissturm: snort
<kbrooks__> mike, yeah, you can layer layers on top of each other.
<un_operateur> stefg, all the xfce/xubuntu packages are still going to be around anyway
<LameBMX> "/list dont work too well on here
<mike> So what I would like to do is have a fixed Ubuntu install on my harddrive (kinda like a cd but then on the harddrive), and have it so that all the changes are made in that "layer".
<Hydronaut> ok. last try. my Evolution email client does not allow for a password field, which my isp server requires for POP authentication, etc. help
<KHatfull> chrissturm: are you testing the ubuntu box or testing other hosts?
<LameBMX> anyone here done a fakeraid install ... if so please pm me i got a few questions regarding how they got it too work
<mike> Then I'd like to copy that "layer" into a CVS repository so that I can share it between multiple computers.
<un_operateur> mike, why don't you just have a RAMdisk ? :)
<chrissturm> KHatfull: I'm testing the ubuntu server that i am currently installing on my new dedicated server
<KHatfull> If looking for something to test other hosts, nessus is another option, tho I don;t know if it;s in the repos
<yandel> what known anti-virus work with Ubuntu?
<LameBMX> also for people .. here .. mount time ... to mount local file systems .. i get a divide by 0 error
<LameBMX> fakeraid
<stefg> LameBMX: what'cha mean with 'fakeraid' ?
<un_operateur> yandel, clamav
<mike> At work I could install, say "mplayer" and tune it and everything, check in the layer into CVS, and at home I'd do a check out, and it's all there.
<kbrooks__> Hydronaut, you aren't looking hard enough. unfortunately, i can't  really help you from windows, unless you install a vnc server.
<yandel> guys
<chrissturm> KHatfull: i tested it with nmap now, seems to have only http, ssh, smtp open
<Lynoure> mike: It does indeed sound like a very interesting setup, I hope you share it with the world once you have ironed the kinks out.
<yandel> what known anti virus work with ubuntu?
<LameBMX> stefg: driver based hardware raid ...
<stefg> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<kbrooks__> mike, thats nice
<LameBMX> yandel you dont really need it
<elTigr1> how can I get a higher display resolution?
<un_operateur> mike, roaming profiles then -- unionfs is tied to a single-machine in that machine's RAM
<mazyhaze> get that problem: http://uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0608.3/0225.html while booting the install cd
<yandel> besides clamav
<nolimitsoya> how do i change the port settings of mail servers in evolution?
<yandel> LameBMX: we do because we also work with Windows boxes
<elTigr1> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LameBMX> stefg: ie intel 875p chipset ... ich5r southbride .. sata raid0 install
<LameBMX> yandel: sorry i didnt think about that till after i hit enter
<mike> I could completely customize everything, including switching to IceWM, customize that.  I'd only have to do it once.
<Hydronaut> kbrooks. thanks for a response. when I choose 'password', no drop-dwn field appears to enter a password
<Toulous1> to restart x, cant you just type ctrl+alt+shift
<yandel> else besides ClamAV something known
<yandel> like symantec stuff, panda, etc...
<mike> roaming profiles, sounds interesting.  I want to be able to do this without needing the CD, is that possible?
<nolimitsoya> Toulous1, shouldnt that be ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<pike_> Toulous1: ctrl-alt-bkspace
<stefg> LameBMX: ah... people tend to use the native soft-raid facilities in linux (as i do) and avoid those controllerless 'raid-adapters'
<un_operateur> mike, yep, thats the whole point of a "roaming profile" or "roaming home directory" .. portable across many machines
<LameBMX> stefg: but how do you boot it ... i got dmraid setup n junk but im having some issues when i try the harddrive boot
<LameBMX> stefg: dmraid needs to be updated but new package is broke etc etc
<Aardwolf> Is there something for gnome, that is similar to Kate?
<Hydronaut> kbrooks: where do I look?
<mike> could I do apt-gets and do things like adjust files in /etc and have all those changes stored into that separate layer?
<nolimitsoya> Aardwolf, emacs?
<Toulous1> hey guys, how do i connect to Quakenet in Gaim?
<stefg> LameBMX: i have a 100 MB non-raid /boot... where the kernel and initrd live...
<nolimitsoya> Aardwolf, or scribble :)
<LameBMX> stefg: im dual booting with windows ...
<nolimitsoya> Aardwolf, perhaps gedit, if your demands are low
<chrissturm> is there an article somewhere about the differences between normal software raid and lvm ?
<Aardwolf> the "demands" are a text editor with built in terminal and a list of open files on the left :)
<chrissturm> Aardwolf: scite
<stefg> LameBMX: so am I ...
<un_operateur> mike, well obviously not -- only the user's home directory is portable in those circumstances -- but you could have your way if you installed linux on a portable USB pen drive or such
<LameBMX> stefg: that goes against my policy ... my other 2 harddrives are for backup only
<pike_> Toulous1: offtopic but if you like quake try tremulous tremulous.info
<Aardwolf> and source code highlighting
<Aardwolf> and identation options :)
<un_operateur> Aardwolf, gvim maybe? :)
<Toulous1> pike_: huh? tremulous?
<nolimitsoya> Aardwolf, id suggest emacs or scribble
<Toulous1> what is it?
<mike> I need to be able to run the multiple computers simultaneously, plus, it'd probably not fit on a USB key.
<LameBMX> stefg: right now its set for /dev/mapper/isgw**** 120 for windows .. 2 for swap and the 118 for nix
<mazyhaze> ubunutu installation hangs while booting
<chrissturm> Aardwolf: scribes is quite nice, as is scite
<LameBMX> and it tries to boot ...
<nolimitsoya> Toulous1, its a foss shooter game
<mazyhaze> checksum is ok
<Toulous1> okie doke
<Aardwolf> allright, I'll try them :)
<dtek> Help with  Graphic card config
<pike_> Toulous1: free online strategy fps
<un_operateur> mike, unless you run a cluster, each machine maintains it's own system volumes, otherwise you dont have the distinction of "different" machines
<Seveas> mneptok, is all of canonical on holidays?
<LameBMX> stefg: it makes it too mounting local file system the dies
<Hydronaut> kbrooks: I'll work on the vnc server. see ya later...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mike> I'm thinking to insert a unionfs mount statement somewhere in /etc/init.d, and then do a chroot into that hybrid environment.  It'd probably need a /proc and a couple of other things too.
<hmg4> What is the best way to get as much information about current CPU and MOBO, and CPU temp?
<chrissturm> strange that snort is in universe
<nolimitsoya> how do i change the port settings of mail servers in evolution for use with gmail?
<dtek> My S3 ProSavage DDR does not work.. installation cant see it and i dont know how to tweak xorg to make it work.. please someone help e
<mike> So when the system boots, somewhere in the middle, or perhaps early in the boot process, it'll suddenly jump into that "layered" projection.
<hmg4> nolimitsoya: mail.server.com:port
<nolimitsoya> hmg4, thank you :)
<yandel> yo
<yandel> which known anti virus work with Ubuntu?
<stefg> LameBMX: as i said... i can't help you much. i use softraid for my main linux /, but don't use it in win (doesn't improve performance anyway, and make things more complicated)
<Toulous1> how do i connect to a different server in gaim
<hmg4> nolimitsoya: You're welcome
<un_operateur> !clamav | yandel
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Riyonuk> So what do I need to remove to remove XFCE? I dont see the main file in Synaptic
<kbrooks__> what is softraid?
<yandel> dude
<yandel> besides clamav
<un_operateur> yandel, aptitude search "anti.*virus"
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kbrooks__> yandel, why r u worried about viruses
<dtek> Hey does anyone knows..?? help please
<Seveas> kbrooks__, raid managed by software instead of a hardware controller
<jbroome> yandel: i hate to reward someone for spamming their question, but the f-prot installer is in the repos and works well
<LameBMX> stefg: id agree with softraid in windows .. dynamic cut my throughput in half ... but i do know the fakeraid in windows worked really good and hoping for the same under nix
<kbrooks__> jbroome, what repos? :-)
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, see the "remove xubuntu" section on this page -- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mike> Has anyone ever done a chroot/unionfs combination by hand?
<Toulouse> hey guys which irc client should i use? im using gaim, and it's quite annoying
<mazyhaze> ubunutu installation hangs while booting, checksum is ok, no error
<jbroome> !info f-prot-installer | kbrooks__ yandel
<Toulouse> xchat tends to freeze
<ubotu> f-prot-installer: F-Prot(tm) Antivirus installer package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.21 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386)
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, just make sure you have installed [ku] buntu-desktop before you do that tho
<dtek> help... S3 ProSavage DDR graphic card. not working on dapper.. so cant use Gnome or other X
<Aardwolf> What's the package for xmms called?
<Riyonuk> ok, am I using edgy? Im using 6.10
<Toulouse> Aardwolf: like xmms base or somethign
<jbroome> y
<stefg> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, yep
<yandel> anything else besides panda and fprot?
<opteek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chrissturm> does ubuntu support the root filesystem on lvm?
<Toulouse> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<GhoSt_DoG> i nedd help
<kbrooks__> yandel, please answer my question.
<un_operateur> chrissturm, yes indeed
<chrissturm> i have software raid1 now, but i think i will reformat and use lvm
<kbrooks__> !anyone | GhoSt_DoG
<ubotu> GhoSt_DoG: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yandel> kbrooks__: because we work with TONS of windows machines within the company
<GhoSt_DoG> obductor@obductor:~$ wine FlashFXP
<GhoSt_DoG> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\FlashFXP.exe": Module not found
<GhoSt_DoG> obductor@obductor:~$
<iGama> boas
<Riyonuk> What does this mean? E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<GhoSt_DoG> i want open FlashFXP
<yandel> and if the linux box does not see the vir thats a problem because they can send it to a win machine and infect it
<un_operateur> chrissturm, lvm is a form of "software raid" tho ..
<LameBMX> eh ive got them mounted os installed and trying to start .. i just get that divide by zero error
<Aardwolf> Application 'xmms' not available
<Aardwolf> The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<stefg> chrissturm: yes, but you're better off with a separate /boot, (and a initramfs on it, which understands lvm)
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, it means you need to run that command as sudo
<chrissturm> un_operateur: i know, thats why i want to use it
<Aardwolf> what does THAT mean? It sure is available for my hardware, being a normal computer
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, or close down other package-managers
<kbrooks__> Aardwolf, define normal.
<chrissturm> is there a howto for installing into lvm via debootstrap?
<Aardwolf> athlon 1300MHz, 512MB RAM, ...
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mazyhaze> again: ubunutu installation hangs while booting, checksum is ok, no error
<wims> anybody have an idea why my mouse pointer is scrambled on one of my monitors but ok on the other ?
<dtek> S3 ProSavageDDR Not working with Dapper. HELP
<nolimitsoya> Aardwolf, do you have the right repos?
<kbrooks__> Aardwolf, also, there are 2 popular "hardware platforms", AFAIK. x86, x86-64
<metroman> Could someone tell me how VMware player works/
<un_operateur> chrissturm, nope -- debootstrap works within another installation and doesnt have much control about that kind of hardware
<pike_> Toulouse: dont know if someone has answered this yet but commands like /server /join /msg  /server quakenetwhatever  should connect then /join channelname
<stefg> wims: hardware/driver-problem.
<Aardwolf> I'm not sure if I have the right repos, if possible I'd like "all" repos, or at least the repos that contain common programs like "xmms". How can I set such repos?
<kbrooks__> metroman, well, you load a virtual machine into it, and it runs it.
<Toulouse> pike: thanks
<chrissturm> un_operateur: i dont have hardware access to the server, i need to install via debootstrap
<GhoSt_DoG> i nedd help
<kbrooks__> metroman, by way of some technology called virtualization.
<GhoSt_DoG> obductor@obductor:~$ wine FlashFXP
<GhoSt_DoG> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\FlashFXP.exe": Module not found
<GhoSt_DoG> obductor@obductor:~$
<un_operateur> Aardwolf, maybe this helps -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sources.list
<kbrooks__> GhoSt_DoG, stop repeating. we will help you.
<GhoSt_DoG> ok ok
<chrissturm> is there a benchmark comparing lvm with normal software raid and no raid at all?
<un_operateur> GhoSt_DoG, just make sure that file exists ..
<kbrooks__> metroman, do you know what virtualization is?
<Aardwolf> un_operateur, my version is 5.10, do there exist repos for that version?
<un_operateur> chrissturm, think about it -- how does debootstrap work??
<chrissturm> actually a raid1 should be twice as fast as a normal harddisk, but i dont think that thats true for software raid 1
<kbrooks__> Aardwolf, of course.....
<opteek> is it normal for an install of winxp to take 2.5 hours using qemu?
<GhoSt_DoG> un_operateur: i think exist
<un_operateur> Aardwolf, sure -- I think that is breezy badger no??
<Aardwolf> yep, it's breezy
<kbrooks__> opteek, yes.
<kbrooks__> opteek, its entirely normal.
<chrissturm> un_operateur: I can boot into a rescue system in a ramdisk, create the lvm from there, and debootstrap into ubuntu
<stefg> chrissturm: don't get into that kind of paranoia... lvm produces a /bit/ of overhead, compared to plain raid0, but that's neglectable on halfway recent hardware
<dtek> Any info on S3 ProSavageDDR not working with dapper...? Does anybody knows how to tweak xorg.conf to make it work?? please help
<un_operateur> Aardwolf, you'll need to replace each instance of the word edgy there with breezy and it ought to work
<opteek> kbrooks__, thanks
<chrissturm> stefg: thats what i think too, i'd just see it verified by some benchmark
<un_operateur> GhoSt_DoG, please verify not think :)
<kbrooks__> opteek, you can use kqemu (a proprietary kernel module which makes things go faster in qemu)
<kbrooks__> opteek: but i dont recommend it
<stefg> chrissturm: to compare with what? *Your* use-case and *your* hardware is different anyway
<opteek> kbrooks__,  why not?
<LameBMX> went through it ... nothing applicable to mine .. i got the raid up ... its seen fine and all that .. just no booting it ... any hints for configuring mkinitramfs
<opteek> kbrooks__, I tried using kqemu while installing but the installation pagefaulted
<GhoSt_DoG> un_operateur: i'm beginner user in Ubuntu.. i don't know verify :-\
<LameBMX> or how to swap kernals
<kbrooks__> opteek, because it is proprietary!
<ashzilla> How can i tell how much memory I have?
<nivekz> hello there. my local repository disappears in synpatic, what can i do to get it back?
<kbrooks__> opteek, do you know what proprietary means?
<ashzilla> I couldn't tell any relevant details from Device Manager
<chrissturm> stefg: thats only partly right. If I see a benchmark with 2 sata drives comparing the three options, i think i can get to some conclusions
<opteek> kbrooks__,  i read something about an open source equivalent to kqemu
<un_operateur> GhoSt_DoG, naviagate to it -- in nautilus -- /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
<stefg> chrissturm: ok... the
<stefg> 'scientific' approach
<kbrooks__> opteek, well,  don't use it. it is too alpha.
<saxofoner> hey everyone
<stefg> google is your friend
<ashzilla> How can I tell how much system memory I have?
<opteek> kbrooks__, thats what I thought
<saxofoner> Anybody here really know their Wacoms?
<chrissturm> stefg: I was just asking. i only found quite old benchmarks with google
<saxofoner> I need a wacom expert.
<LameBMX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidEdgy?highlight=%28fakeraid%29 worked for dmraid in the live enviroment .. and for getting the rest to work i used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<un_operateur> chrissturm, personally i think an LVM in RAM is absurd -- why even run an LVM in RAM, it's defeating the point
<GhoSt_DoG> un_operateur: no exist and now?
<saxofoner> A real *expert* on tablets
<LinuxHelp> ashzilla, free -m
<chrissturm> un_operateur: the lvm doenst run in ram, the rescue system does
<un_operateur> GhoSt_DoG, find the file, download it and place it in that directory
<kbrooks__> opteek, do you understand what the problem is with kqemu?
<opteek> kbrooks__, it's proprietary!!
<un_operateur> chrissturm, by rescue system, i suppose you mean the debootstrap chroot, right?
<pike_> ashzilla: also look under /proc directory like "cat /proc/meminfo"
<chrissturm> stefg: would you recommend lvm for two 160 gig sata drives?
<saxofoner> 'ey un_operateur, thanks for your help the other day.
<kbrooks__> opteek: that isn't complete understanding. yes, it's proprietary...
<un_operateur> saxofoner, errm, what was i helping with? i forget :)
<cmt^^> Anyone has any experience using a Palm Tungsten T on Ubuntu? I've tried to install pilot-link but I get this error when running "make": http://pastebin.se/5299
<ashzilla> LinuxHelp: Thanks
<chrissturm> un_operateur: by rescue system i mean the system i boot into, from which i create the lvm and debootstrap into it
<ashzilla> pike_: that's very useful as well, thanks
<stefg> chrissturm: i get that mood twice a year (i want to have numbers and figures on performance)... but i find out on a regular basis that i did things right by intuition :-)...  lvm is the default choice on ubuntu for a reason
<kbrooks__> opteek, but it means that if, say, you wanted kqemu to be fast, you couldn't do it, or hire someone else to do it for you.
<chrissturm> stefg: is it, didnt know that
<un_operateur> chrissturm, but wait, didnt you want to run the / filesystem on an LVM??
<chrissturm> un_operateur: yep
<saxofoner> un_operateur:   I was the guy whose whole distro got completely ruined because it tried to upgrade itself while upgrading...  It all worked out.
<stefg> chrissturm: lvm2, of course... not the old one
<kbrooks__> opteek, or, if you wanted to promote kqemu by bundling it, you couldn't do it without asking.
<leonel>  if there will  be an firefox2 update for  edgy
<un_operateur> chrissturm, well, the / system has to be LVMed before the system can boot .. incase you forget :)
<un_operateur> saxofoner, ohh yea, didnt you reinstall ubuntu too? :)
<cge> leonel: Updates for released version are generally only security updates. If the update in question is not a security update, then you should look into Ubuntu Backports.
<dtek> tek
<saxofoner> un_operateur:  yep.
<saxofoner> Haha
<saxofoner> Now I'm just trying to get a tablet working.
<dtek>  Any info on S3 ProSavageDDR not working with dapper...? Does anybody knows how to tweak xorg.conf
<saxofoner> I have dual monitors, and I want it on only one of them.  there doesn't seem to be any tablet mapping software available
<leonel> cge:  it is a  security update  that's my concern
<un_operateur> saxofoner, ahh, remember if you are successful, you should contribute the the wiki so it helps other people :) ;)
<cge> leonel: Then it will be in edgy, yes.
<leonel> cge:  it's a week now , I'll wait  thanks
<saxofoner> un_operateur:  sure thing!
<cge> leonel: Hmm... which update is it?
<un_operateur> anyway, bbl .. dinner time :)
<saxofoner> Keyword:  "if" I am successful
<kyncani> dtek: i don't know about this particular card, but maybe mode up to date software would handle it well, you may try edgy ?
<bean-oh> what is the name of the next ubuntu version in the works? i saw an article about it, and now i can't find it again.
<kyncani> !feisty | bean-oh
<ubotu> bean-oh: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<cge> bean-oh: Feisty. I'm using it right now.
<stefg> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bean-oh> thanks al
<bean-oh> all
<leonel> cge: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#firefox2.0.0.1
<bean-oh> cge: how's it run?
<saxofoner> !all your base belonging to me
<opteek> kbrooks__, are there comparative open source alternatives to qemu?
<Aardwolf> allright I now have a huuuuge amount of repos in sources.list and it seems I'm able to install things now :)
<cge> bean-oh: Rather well, though there isn't much that is different right now.
<opteek> kbrooks__,  for running xp
<kbrooks__> opteek, not really.
<stefg> !info bochs
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2 (edgy), package size 635 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<cge> Aardwolf: No!!!
<Aardwolf> ?
<chrissturm> stefg: i have a howto here that creates a raid1 first with mdadm, and then creates a lvm on top of it. does that make sense or can i just create the lvm on the raw devices and let lvm handle the raid
<chrissturm> ?
<cge> Aardwolf: You aren't using Trevino's list, are you?
<opteek> kbrooks__,  ok, can I expect a significant performance increase if I add, say a gig of ram ( i am using 128 for the VM currently)
<Aardwolf> let me see if it's in there
<OmniD> windows isn't ready for the desktop
<OmniD> I can't get my sound to work at all
<kbrooks__> OmniD, linux isn't either.
<cge> opteek: qemu isn't open source any more?
<OmniD> I doubt that
<cge> Aardwolf: I mean, where did you get this giant sources.list?
<OmniD> Sound worked right away in Linux kbrooks__
<kbrooks__> cge: it is open source.
<stefg> chrissturm:  i don't /know/ , but would /intuitively/ try the raw device approach first ... KISS, ya'know
<opteek> cge, it is
<dtek> kyncani: already tried Edgy same result
<cge> opteek: Oh, I see, you just wanted another open source version.
<opteek> cge, right
<kbrooks__> OmniD, other issues make linux not ready for the desktop.
<Aardwolf> cge, Trevino isn't in there. It's not that huge maybe :) It's all the ones from the ubuntu wiki, and all the ones that were in there after installation uncommented
<OmniD> I dunnoooo
<Paulius_> Is there a tutorial on installing a Firewire external HDD?
<cge> Aardwolf: Oh.
<OmniD> Works fine for me, it just lacks some software I need :3
<kbrooks__> OmniD, both windows and linux have package manager fragmentation. windows has NO PACKAGE MANAGER AT ALL
<Paulius_> I just got myself an external drive and I want to install it on my Ubuntu box.
<stefg> Paulius_: isn't it autodetected on plugin?
<kbrooks__> OmniD, etc.
<saxofoner> Anybody use xfree?
<cge> Aardwolf: That is safe. There are some shockingly long lists floating around on the internet that aren't.
<Paulius_> stefg: Well, I'm using the Ubuntu Server which is non-graphical.
<Aardwolf> ok :)
<Aardwolf> thanks for the warning
<eitan> hey guys, i just installed ubu on a new sony vaio laptop...everything works great except for the SD card slot.  This slot works in winxp but when I put in a sd card while running ubu nothing happens.  How can i troubleshoot this?  I searched on the problem already.  Thanks!
<saxofoner> Xfree for a tablet?  AnybodY/
<saxofoner> ?
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i view the partitions that i have on this hard drive
<cge> leonel: You must remember that security updates are often backported, so the version number might not be the same.
<toulouse> that im running ubuntu off f
<Paulius_> toulouse: fdisk -l
<wims> i need python 2.3, can i just download the source and compile it and it wont interfere with python 2.4 thats allready installed?
<saxofoner> toulouse:  try running gparted
<deepsa> toulouse: fdisk -l
<toulouse> fdisk -l returns nothign
<fenri1> is there a graphical app for configuring grub?
<deepsa> eitan: lsusb
<Paulius_> sudo fdisk -l
<deepsa> toulouse: sudo fdisk -l
<leonel> cge:   I know  backporting means and  how things got patched  but I don't see those  bugs fixed in ubuntu
<fenri1> !app
<toulouse> ok :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about app - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenri1> ?
<deepsa> fenri1: lol
<deepsa> ubotu: lol
<cge> leonel: Hmm... I might be able to get an answer on -devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenri1> is there one?
<leonel> cge: jeje
<toulouse> do yall know how to tell which partition im running off of?
<Aardwolf> yay, cool, KDE applications working in gnome, maybe I won't even need the whole KDE
<toulouse> cause i dont know
<stefg> Paulius_: i'm not sure about the handling of media in the server install... I#d have a look in /media after plugging in the disk and see if it's there
<Jussi01> hei all, I just installed vsftp from the repos - but I cant find it on the menus. can some one tell me how to use it ? does it have a gui? if not which ftp server should I use?
<toulouse> Jussi01: try typing the program name into terminal'
<legomania> has anybody got the sun calendar plugin for evolution working ?
<eitan> deepsa i pmed you about my SD slot problem
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i tell which partition on running off of??
<Paulius_> stefg: Only got cdrom in /media
<deepsa> eitan: i did not get it
<eitan> ok
<kbrooks__> toulouse, df
<deepsa> Jussi01: start vsftpd daemon
<toulouse> thanks
<kbrooks__> toulouse, no, i mean df -h
<fenri1> ?
<stefg> !info pmount
<eitan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eitan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eitan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<eitan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<toulouse> okie
<eitan> thats what i get when i run lsusb
<deepsa> eitan: lol
<saxofoner> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO-3.shtml#_xfree   Could someone help me get xfree installed?
<chrissturm> ha, the lvm article on ibm developerworks is written by daniel robbins :)
<saxofoner> eitan:
<saxofoner> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Scuzz> hello, can anyone show me how to change the settings in my mozilla browser to play realplayer streams instead of movie player?
<fenri1> is there a way to configure grub in a application with a gui
<deepsa> eitan: its not listed here do lspci -vv
<toulouse> scuzz: i want to do that too
<Scuzz> yeh driving me crazy lol
<eitan> deepsa what am i looking for when i run that command?
<toulouse> my movie player doesnt play movies anyway:( i dont know how to get it too
<Scuzz> should be a script somewhere
<daedra> who here uses automatix?
<eitan> it outputted a lot
<wims> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<toulouse> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jussi01> deepsa: it cant find them... I a noob... please give it to me slow...
<deepsa> eitan: pastebin whole output
<legomania> looking for someone who has installed the sun java calendar program (JESCS) for evolution and gotten it working
<eitan> will i overflow?
<Scuzz> I use aitomatix but the site is down again
<Some_Person> i need help please setting up my dsl on ubuntu
<deepsa> Jussi01: slow dooze
<deepsa> Some_Person: ya i am here to help
<toulouse> Some_Person: you mean embedded linux?
<kbrooks__> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<deepsa> eitan: www.rafb.net/paste use this to paste
<daedra> I use it and haven't had any problems with it yet - it's so easy to set up java and browser plugins
<stefg> Some_Person: how far did you get?
<eitan> ok hold on a sec
<Some_Person> ok, i set my dsl modem (router?) to give me a private ip address
<deepsa> now? Some_Person
<Some_Person> but i input the data window's ipconfig gave me
<toulouse> Some_Person: soz, i was thinking (DSL) like damn small linux, brainfart
<Some_Person> and i still cant access the internet
<xphree_> anyone has a solution in the mysql-server bug in edgy ?
<Aardwolf> How could it come, that the apt-get command can find package "kate", but if I use the graphical "Add Applications" and I search for kate in there, it doesn't find it?
<stefg> toulouse: this is #ubuntu, not #dsl :-)
<deepsa> toulouse: lol
<toulouse> Aardwolf: add app's doesnt have everything, synaptic has more
<daedra> hey deepsa you were in the backtrack channel ;)
<Some_Person> dsl as in internet access
<toulouse> lol soz guys
<deepsa> daedra: ya i am everywhere i am god. lol
<bill__> quelqu'un pour papoter avec moi? je dcouvre ubuntu
<Scuzz> Some_Person have you tried to go into system>administration and networking?
<deepsa> toulouse: what is soz?
<Some_Person> yes
<stefg> !fr | bill__
<Aardwolf> !soz
<ubotu> bill__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Some_Person> and i put in the stuff from ipconfig /all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toulouse> so what other linux distro should i try ??? soz=my way of saying sorry
<Scuzz> ok sometimes my netowrk doesnt work as well and I have to go in and activate it again
<Aardwolf> Fedora core 6
<Aardwolf> or Archlinux
<deepsa> toulouse: try ubuntu
<saxofoner> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO-5.shtml#_Toc465765719  Is the code for the settings on the tablet in xorg.conf?  This says they are in xf86, but I don't have one!
<toulouse> im using ubuntu you goofballs
<toulouse> what OTher distro should i try?
<deepsa> toulouse: try gentoo
<toulouse> ARch?
<Scuzz> or mepis
<toulouse> i was thinkin gentoo
<Scuzz> pclinux
<daedra> I'm scared of gentoo :(
<eitan> deepsa http://rafb.net/p/afVQCQ50.html try that
<toulouse> looks pretty cool, pc linux?
<stefg> toulouse: kubuntu? xubuntu? fluxbuntu?
<Scuzz> yes pclinuxos
<Scuzz> they use rpms
<Aardwolf> try windows
<Jussi01> deepsa IM getting this - any idea how to fix it? jussi@jussi-laptop:~$ sudo vsftpd
<Jussi01> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<Some_Person> so, what should i do?
<toulouse> well, i have partitions on this comp. that my uncle gave me and he said i should try some other flavors of linux, so i wanna do it
<saxofoner> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<toulouse> ive got ubuntu with both gnome and kde
<wims> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<pike_> toulouse: freebsd with linux binary support
<toulouse> and beryl
<toulouse> freebsd huh? is it easy? (ima noob)
<deepsa> eitan: CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039 this is the device
<eitan> ok
<stefg> Some_Person: the problem is that you don't have IRC and your ubuntu install at the same time... so you cant answer questions or  apply commands immediatly..
<pike_> toulouse: well there is a pcbsd its easy but id say a bit harder than ubuntu
<Some_Person> yes
<Scuzz> someperson go into your netowrk settings and recheck your network device, then go into properties and activate eth0 or eth1
<Some_Person> eth0
<eitan> so what can i do about that device?
<Scuzz> yep
<deepsa> eitan: you having a sony vaio laptop
<toulouse> ok, maybe pcliinux or gentoo, can i burn these to a cd-RW?
<eitan> im pretty new at this
<eitan> yes
<toulouse> i can?
<Scuzz> yes they have iso's
<toulouse> yay
<pentiumx> puhuuko poijat olenkaan suomea
<toulouse> so if im bored with some other (inferior) ditro, i can just rewrite over it
<daedra> toulouse: I like slackware because of the flexibility of the installer
<eitan> is there a way to have ubuntu recognize the sd card slot?
<LinTux> Anybody know of any aMATEUR rADIO SOFTWARE FOR SHOWING A LIVE dx cLUSTER
<toulouse> aaah caps
<deepsa> eitan: what model is it exactly o
<Aardwolf> I installed kate but it's an old version, for an old version of KDE, how to get the newest version?
<pike_> toulouse: second slackware if you dont want a debian distro
<toulouse> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> What is the name of the executable responsible for printer setup?
<toulouse> i'll try it, but ubuntu is the best
<ubuntunewbie> hi. can anyone help me with my sound thingy thing? i'm running on ubuntu 6.1 and i aint got sound
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39059/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39060/
<toulouse> (0f course
<stefg> !gnome-cups-manager
<ubotu> gnome-cups-manager: CUPS printer admin tool for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.31-1.1ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<eitan> deepsa it's a vgn-n130g
<toulouse> hey, uh will grub pick this up automatically?? because i have grub already
<daedra> im on kubuntu right now, and its the best of all the ones i've tried
<Sir_Fawnpug> stefg, thank you.
<wyld> elp me! some of my keys won't work. bcdefgijklnmopqrstuvwxy
<toulouse> im a gnome fan
<deepsa> eitan: wait for 5 minutes i will tell
<daedra> lol wyld
<wyld> i'm stuck
<eitan> ok thanks much!
<wyld> not funny
<daedra> it's probably a keyboard problem
<Scuzz> yes it should toul
<toulouse> coo
<BigToe> my DVD rewriter is broken :(
<Scuzz> it will pick up any other os on your system
<wyld> ow do i fix it
<toulouse> it will be on a different partition
<toulouse> thanks so much
<Scuzz> np
<toulouse> you guys are very generous
<BigToe> my BIOS keeps saying i
<BigToe> t can't find the device sometimes
<Some_Person> please get my dsl to work in ubuntu
<BigToe> and I booted ubuntu
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39059/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39060/
<BigToe> and I put a blank DVD in there
<Scuzz> Some have you tried what I suggested?
<pike_> toulouse: its likely youll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  id do that rather than letting the other distros install a boot manager to mbr
<BigToe> and for a second or 2 it flashed up "Would you like to burn a disc"
<borg> deepsa, did i mention that my device that i want to capture is using the cx88 chipset and is a hauppage tv card? but i cant get any programs to record from it except "tvtime" but tvtime doesnt record it just views
<ubuntunewbie> anyone knows where i can go to fix my sound thing? i've went to thousands of sites already and still couldnt get it working
<BigToe> and in Computer it said "blank disc"
<wyld> daedra: cn you elp me?
<BigToe> but then in a few seconds it went back to "CD-RW/DVD+-RW drive"
<daedra> wyld: I should seriously consider trying out your distro with another keyboard
<deepsa> borg: brb
<pike_> toulouse: of course you can always recover mbr really easily with livecd
<wyld> drn it
<Sir_Fawnpug> The garbage collector just game to deallocate my trash.
<daedra> wyld: just to make sure its not your keyboard
<Scuzz> ubuntu, did you lose your sound?
<toulouse> kk, so really no risk
<stefg> Some_Person: configure your eth0 to have a static IP 192.168.0.10, then open a terminal in ubuntu and see if you can ping the router/modem 'ping 192.168.0.1. if you get a connection you're halfway done
<wyld> but it is te only usb kb I've got
<BigToe> guys can you help me
<ubuntunewbie> Scuzz, didn't have one when i installed ubuntu
<daedra> wyld: then come back here if it isn't your keyboard
<toulouse> cool, now i gotta figure out how to copy over this music on my cd-RW
<daviey> why when i try to install a package i get  files list file for package `language-pack-gnome-en-base' contains empty filename
<ubuntunewbie> Scuzz, its not detecting my sound card
<Some_Person> why 192.168.0.10?
<ubuntunewbie> Scuzz, but when i do a 'lspci' it shows the sound card
<BigToe> How do I record a short video of the screen? Like Wink but for Linux?
<wyld> daedra: but it's brnd new
<wyld> i just got it
<dany> hy
<drach> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dany> sex
<Scuzz> ubuntu go into synaptic and check and see if you have your alsa drivers installed
<BigToe> xes
<daedra> wyld: ask to borrow someone elses, then at least you known where the problem lies
<Yodude> hey is the ubuntu download server down or something?
<wyld> dynex cn go to ucking ell
<ubuntunewbie> Scuzz, i've installed alsa driver.. lib... oss.. utils already
<Yodude> i can't connect to it
<wyld> evil crp
<Flannel> Yodude: try a different mirror
<ubuntunewbie> Scuzz, how do i go into synaptic anyways?
<Yodude> but i already downloaded 125Mb
<Yodude> i spent a lot of time on those
<deepsa> eitan: it says your card will work automatically just put in the memory card in the card reader and a icon will come into the desktop
<Yodude> besides i alreadyu picked the nearest mirror ( Greece )
<chrissturm> Yodude: you can just continue downloading from the other mirror
<BigToe> How do I install a .deb again?
<Yodude> really? how?
<Yodude> btw i'm using DAP
<Riyonuk> Has anyone installed Warsow?
<jacked> BigToe: doubleclick
<Genius314> wow there's a lot of people here
<BigToe> oh
<BigToe> good point
<eitan> deepsa, I dunno then, since Ive tried both of my sd cards and neither work
<Genius314> anyone know how to use creox?
<eitan> they are 1 gb and 2 gb
<gaten> With ubuntu server, is there a way to provide RDP and Xserver access without a video card on the server computer?
<chrissturm> Yodude: chnange the servers in /etc/apt/sources.list, and then repeat the command (apt-get or whatever you were doing)
<deepsa> one icon gets created on desktop eitan
<chrissturm> Yodude: and do an apt-get update after changing the file
<eitan> nothing is showing up on the desktop
<Yodude> lol i don't understand
<ubuntunewbie> i guess un_operateur  is away
<Riyonuk> Because I wish to know how to install warsow..
<Yodude> talk easyu man
<eitan> like it does if i put a cd in
<signalvsnoise> BigToe: dpkg -i "name.deb"  is the actual command, if you're curious
<Yodude> i don't use commands much
<BigToe> ok signalvsnoise thanks
<stefg> Yodude: you do, but you don't know :-)
<bean-oh> gaten- i haven't done it with ubuntu, but it works just fine "headless" with redhat and suse.
<daedra> eitan: hey maybe its your cardreader that hasn't been recognised
<Yodude> lol please tell me in easy talk how to resume with a different mirror
<daedra> eitan: and not just the cards
<Scuzz> anyone know where the script is to change movie player to realplayer to play my streams in mozilla?
<gaten> bean-oh, ok thank you. do you know of any docs offhand that deal with the issue?
<bean-oh> gaten, however, not rdp, just xserver
<deepsa> eitan: some info http://mail.kdewebdev.org/pipermail/linuxr3000/2006-August/000285.html
<eitan> if i use my usb card reader with the sd cards, then ubuntu recognizes everything, but if i stick the card into the slot in the computer, nothing happens
<Genius314> anyone want to help me configure my desktop resolution?
<jbroome> !resolution | Genius314
<ubotu> Genius314: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> !fixrex | genius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can help me with my sound problem?
<deepsa> eitan: go through the above link i guess it will help you out
<stefg> !fixres | Genius314
<ubotu> Genius314: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neowolf> how can i remove the icon for the mounted windows partition from the desktop?
<Nontitle> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gaten> bean-oh:  hmm. i'd prefer rdp, but I'll see what I can find. thank you
<ubuntunewbie> alsaconf detects sound card... but alsamixer doesnt
<Yodude> help please!
<deepsa> what happened Yodude
<Yodude> ok i started downloading ubuntu
<cge> leonel: Actually, that is quite concerning. I'm not sure how it is considered acceptable to claim that Dapper and Edgy are being supported with security updates when they have been vulnerable for that long.
<Yodude> in DAP
<Yodude> and now i can't connect to the site!
<deepsa> Yodude: its bad you using windows
<Yodude> i mean is the server down?
<Yodude> i know lol
<chrissturm> cge: what vulnerability are you talking about?
<Yodude> i'm using the Greece server
<leonel> cge: yes it is
<deepsa> Yodude: the greece server is down for maintainece use torrent link
<delta> Hi. I'm using aMule on edgy and it systematically crashes when I close a tab.
<Sir_Fawnpug> gaten, I don't know if you have to have a video card for rdp, but I know you can do X11 remotely
<Yodude> oh ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> Without a video card
<Yodude> do you know when it will be up and running again?
<cge> chrissturm: Firefox 2.0.0 has multiple Javascript and SVG exploits capable of running arbitrary code as the user.
<chrissturm> cge: and those are not fixed?
<deepsa> YOdude it will take some time guys there are doing some necessary maintainence job
<BigToe> argh
<Ashton_Ke> Weee! They weren't kidding, Beryl is so worth the trouble.
<BigToe> the solution to this problem
<signalvsnoise> Yodude, the torrent is pretty consistently a lot faster
<BigToe> was to try and capture a video of it
<BigToe> :S
<pike_> gaten: delta you can just rm -fr ~/.amule but youll lose any downloads and stuff
<Genius314> in my xorg.conf, I have "1280x1024" under the screen section, but it won't show up in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<Riyonuk> beryl? I keep hearing about it...
<pike_> gaten: sorry for that wrong nick
<gaten> Sir_Fawnpug:  ok. I think both rdp and xserver use the connecting computers resources, but ill have to google
<Yodude> wll my max downbload speed is usually 7Kb per second
<Yodude> and i already download 125Mb
<deepsa> Yodude lol its too low
<gaten> pike_:  np, i was wondering wth you were talking about ;)
<Yodude> and trust me i don't want to lose those!
<cge> chrissturm: They are fixed in the newest Mozilla released version, and Red Hat released new packages a while ago, but there aren't any fixes for Ubuntu.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Riyonuk, it's one of these newfangled 3d desktops
<Sir_Fawnpug> I tried to find information on it and kept on typing in Barrel
<deepsa> YOdude wait for 4-5 hrs
<Yodude> i know i live in Lebanon we don't have that good internet here, waiting for DSL though
<daedra> hey I'm nervous to install drivers for my ATi x600 - I don't know what to do and don't want to get stuck with a console :(
<Riyonuk> I bet it takes up a lot of memory>
<toulouse> hey guys if i have an intel pent. 4 w/hyper threading, is that of the x86 architecture??
<deepsa> toulouse: ya
<daedra> toulouse: yes
<Nontitle> yes
<stefg> Genius314: your monitor isn't reporting back via DPMS that he will support that reso.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<toulouse> okie dokie
<pike_> daedra: just remember sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   that will let you restore everything if there is a problem
<blanky> hey guys currently my thing is kdm how can i reconfigure it so it's gdm? sudo something reconfigure kdm?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Toulouse, yep, same with Athlon machines too.
<blanky> anyone?
<daedra> thanks pike_
<deepsa> blanky: there is a configuration file for that thing in /etc/X11 i guess
<toulouse> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well, really the athlon 64 is x86-64 but it can run in x86 mode
<opteek> i've installed the w32codecs and can view wmv files in totem, but not in VLC, what needs to be done for VLC to access these codecs?
<Yodude> so you think in 4-5 hours the server will work again?
<blanky> deepsa: thanks but no, I mean, there's a comman
<daedra> got any links as to where I should start installing ATi drivers?
<blanky> deepsa: and it lets me simply choose and it fixes it
<daedra> proprietry or not, i don't care
<stefg> blanky: if you run kde, but gnome as display manager you'll not be able to shutdown or restart your box from KDE....
<signalvsnoise> daedra, you should also make a back up of /etc/xorg.conf.  restoring that will almost always fix your problems
<blanky> sudo deb-pkg reconfigure kdm or something
<delta> pike_, do you mean removing this directory will be enough to fix this bug?
<Yodude> why dfoes this happen to me...
<deepsa> Yodude: hope so
<blanky> stefg: no, I mean, grr
<deepsa> Yodude because you are yo dude lol
<blanky> is anyone else here, gnomefreak, yeah you
<Yodude> lol
<deepsa> blanky: ya i use gnome
<Yodude> hehe
<toulouse> wait im download gentoo linux right, but it says only 54 megabytes? this cant be right
<Yodude> hey ur friend said i can resume the download via another mirror
<wyld> my keys work in linux
<BigToe> more like 54 gigabytes
<blanky> deepsa: yeah but, man
<deepsa> toulouse: /join #gentoo for more help
<wyld> i mean windows
<pike_> delta: well it would be like running for the first time again.  you config files are all in .amule.. might fix might not
<blanky> Guys, what's the debian package reconfigure command?
<cge> chrissturm: By comparison, Red Hat had packages out 8 days ago.
<Yodude> can i? without losing my *precious* and *hefty* 125Mbs?
<signalvsnoise> also, daedra, you should consider which driver you want first.  The proprietary one gives 30-50% better preformance in games but the 3d desktop thing works much better with the opensource drivers,afaik
<blanky> man everyone used to tell me it
<blanky> now no one knows it
<daedra> toulouse: that's a minimal install of gentoo - it comes in stages
<Wolfgang> Hello, I have a problem when trying to load the Ubuntu Live CD on one of my XP machines. When I reboot the system I get a message saying "Verifying DMI Data Pool.... Boot from CD:  ISOLINUX 3.11 Debian-2066-03-16 Copyright (c) 1994-2005 isolinux: Disk error 32, AX=4280,drive 9f Boot failed: press a key to retry.
<toulouse> oh, i'll ask the gentoo ppl for more info
<daedra> signalvsnoise: thanks
<Wolfgang> Someone please IM if they got an answer
<deepsa> Wolfgang: sorry to say but your cd is corrupt
<stefg> toulouse: that's right :-) but wait until you emerge the first packages :-)... do you need you box*this year* to be usable , har,har?
<Wolfgang> Really? It works on my other pc
<wyld> wolfgan: you probobly have a coaster
<cge> daedra: What card are you using, specifically.
<extern> why when I set vlc media player to fullscreen, it only maximizes? other players fullscreen mode is working properly
<delta> pike_, it's a known bug, isn't it? I'm a bit surprised it isn't fixed in edgy. It seems to be down to wxwidgets.
<Yodude> can i?
<cge> ?
<daedra> this year lol
<deepsa> Yodude: ask that dude about that
<pike_> toulouse: imo gentoo and ubuntu channels are some of the friendliest on freenode
<Yodude> k
<wyld> wolfgang: at what speed did you burn your disk?
<daedra> cge: I am using ATi x600 PCI-E
<RSL> Isn't there some kind of benefit to putting my swap partition on a separate hard drive?
<Wolfgang> I think the highest was like 6x maybe
<daedra> cge: Radeon
<signalvsnoise> daedra, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Wolfgang> possibly 8x
<toulouse> cool
<Genius314> I have my xorg.conf set so that my monitor will have a higher resolution, but I can't set my monitor any higher than 1024x768 for some reason.
<Wolfgang> Which is odd
<deepsa> RSL: no benefit
<wyld> wolfgang: do it on the lowest setting
<stefg> RSL.... yes. because there's not one det of heads moving, but two...
<delta> Genius314, nvidia?
<cge> daedra: Oh, so you certainly want the ATI drivers then unless you care about the licence issues.
<Wolfgang> 6x is too much?
<wyld> wolfgang: yes
<wims> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Yodude> Yodude: chnange the servers in /etc/apt/sources.list, and then repeat the command (apt-get or whatever you were doing)
<Yodude> that's what he told me
<daedra> cge: Proprietry then?
<deepsa> Wolfgang: i usually burn at 1x
<wyld> wolfgang: i'd say about 2x is good
<Wolfgang> 4x better?, 2X?
<Yodude> and do an apt-get update after changing the file
<Wolfgang> ok then.
<deepsa> Yodude try torrent its the best hope you get the download in 12 days or so
<Genius314> The card is ATI, and the monitor is Mag Innovision
<cge> daedra: Yes
<Wolfgang> I'll come back here if any problems arise again thanks!
<wyld> wolfgang: the more important the data, the slower you should burn it
<Yodude> lol with DAP i was hoping 3days
<RSL> stefg, Should I try to put it at the beginning or end of the drive? [I'm putting a partition for the Windows page file on the beginning, so I'd put it on the end I guess if that matters] .
<opteek> i've installed the w32codecs and can view wmv files in totem, but not in VLC, what needs to be done for VLC to access these codecs?
<Riyonuk> Anyone know of some fun multiplayer games?
<Riyonuk> Im currently trying Wormux, kinda weird
<delta> Genius314, sorry, can't help then :-(
<Yodude> i can manage to get like 100-150Mbs a day
<Yodude> just not with servers down lol
<Genius314> Delta: Ok
<deepsa> Yodude: its okay go sleep now
<toulouse> how would i burn an iso to a cd? (using ubuntu?)
<wyld> drag and drop
<wy> why isn't there a plugin for the acrobat reader in the ubuntu package for acroread?
<toulouse> really?
<deepsa> toulouse: k3b
<trev_> can anyone tell me what command to put into alacarte to run a shell script file?
<cge> wy: I wasn't aware that anyone actually wanted to use that plugin.
<wy> cge: I'm used to use it in firefox
<pike_> Riyonuk: http://tremulous.info very cool fps
<toulouse> if i do that on a cd-RW with music that is already on it, do you think it will work
<tito_linux> I am about to switch to Ubuntu from Suse. I was wondering if in Ubuntu you get the situation where if you install the 64 bit edition you get difficult multimedia support?
<stefg> RSL: 'beginning' and 'end' are not so fixed terms on modern harddrives... generally newer harddrives are more dependant on seek time than on transfer rate, so putting swap in the middle of a drive would be best, if it's practical by any means... but, to be honest: it doesn't matter no more :-)
<RSL> stefg, thanks!
<signalvsnoise> cge- I haven't updated my drivers in a week or two, but I have to say that using the proprietary drivers on my radeon xpress has made me very jealous of people who can use the open source ones in terms of beryl/compiz stability versus aiglx stability
<accept> I need some hep with a infrared port on my HP Laptop. I need to use it with my cell phone, to transfer data. How can I do this?
<Genius314> Ok, how do I get two monitors to work with two separate ATI cards?
<wims> tito_linux,  yes, i had a few problems last time i tried. But thats 6 months ago
<pike_> tito_linux: alot of people were having to chroot to a 32 bit / id say it has improved but probably not greatly
<accept> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<accept> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<legomania> looking for someone who has installed the sun java calendar program (JESCS) for evolution and gotten it working
<deepsa> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<toulouse> there is a linux ir project
<RSL> One more question... I'm a little fuzzy on the whole logical/primary partition thing. Is there a good list of what kinds of partitions [ie, system, etc]  should be which type?
<tito_linux> So you reccomend 32 bit?
<accept> ok, the bot doesn't know
<wims> yes
<deepsa> RSL: google.com
<cge> signalvsnoise: The open source ones only worked well on older cards the last time I checked. Luckily, I have an older card.
<toulouse> !lir
<tito_linux> Cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genius314> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<toulouse> all knowing?!?>
<Genius314> lol
<derFlo> has anyone ever player Flight of the Amazon Queen?
<toulouse> doesnt know about linux ir project
<Riyonuk> pike_, can you help me install Tremulous?
<RSL> deepsa, I asked if there's a +good+ list like a recommendation. Feel free to ignore if you don't have one but if you do I'd love to know.
<daedra> hehe
<RSL> Not all googled information is of equal quality.
<Genius314> !meaning_of_life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning_of_life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Riyonuk: i have to hide from boss as i type so replys might take a little time but sure :)
<daedra> 42
<deepsa> RSL: can't tell here its busy out here come to #deepsa
<gnomefreak> Genius314: stop playing with the bot
<toulouse> lol hide from boss
<tito_linux> In Dapper I could only boot in "safe graphics mode". NV dummy drivers have never worked on my card. In Edgy I can't boot with any of the listed methods, is there a way I can override it to use VESA?
<deepsa> toulouse: what is full form of BOSS
<toulouse> wha?
<toulouse> never heard of that
<Riyonuk> ok
<Riyonuk> pike_, so what do I download :p
<deepsa> toulouse: see pm
<accept> Can someone help?
<deepsa> accept: why not i am here to help
<jacked> where might I find information on using midi controllers with ubuntu?
<deepsa> daedra: ?? what happened you came and go
<pike_> Riyonuk: goto http://tremulous.info  then download--officialfiles--whatever mirror  its a foo.run file
<daedra> deepsa: haha I just clicked on the channel accidentally
<toulouse> hey how do i use bittorent in ubuntu
<deepsa> daedra: lol
<deepsa> toulouse: did you saw pm
<toulouse> when i download a "torrent"(i guess that's what it is) it just downloads a tiny file
<Genius314> I have my X server configured for a 1280x1024 resolution, but I don't know how to actually make my resolution that size.
<daedra> toulouse: theres something inlcuded in ubuntu called gtorrent
<opteek> toulouse, azureus
<toulouse> deepsa: yes
<stefg> jacked: what interface?... there's quite some stuff supported by the kernel
<deepsa> toulouse: lol
<pike_> toulouse: recommend ktorrent even in gnome..
<toulouse> ok, azureus, will that allow me to get linux iso's faster?
<deepsa> toulouse: ya
<toulouse> or download them
<opteek> toulouse, the speed depends on the torrent itself, how many seeders/leechers it has
<lynucs> hey anyone knows how to convert a MOV-file into avi or mpeg??
<lynucs> trying it the whole day today
<toulouse> hmm. ok
<deepsa> lynucs: possible
<lynucs> with which prog??
<arrenlex> lynucs: Use mencoder.
<stefg> lynucs: look at vlc
<tito_linux> Is it possible to install in text-only mode?
<toulouse> lynucs: ive tried for days too, i never got nothing but if you do, good job
<Some_Person> my dsl still wont work
<stefg> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<signalvsnoise> does anyone know a good tool for making your own system recovery cd?
<lynucs> vlc can play that files, but can it encode??
<deepsa> lynucs: ya if its installed
<jacked> stefg: this is a starting point for me. I am hoping to use a full keyboard as the controller and to my macbook (running ubuntu of course) through an external sound card.
<tito_linux> Can I still use GNOME with that CD afterwards? Is the installer Ncurses or something?
<toulouse> okie dokie, im downloading azurues
<lynucs> deepsa: vls is installed
<arrenlex> lynucs: Use mencoder. "mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc <file.mov> -o <file.avi>"
<deepsa> signalvsnoise: there's a complete linux devoted to system recovery and its bootable with all tools
<stefg> jacked: ppc-machine?...Uh,oh, that can be challenging
<jacked> no... macbook is intel  (mactel)
<toulouse> for ppc's you should use mac, or if you like linux better then use yellowdog linux
<lynucs> arrenlex: okie i'll try this :)
<Some_Person> how can i get my stupid dsl to work in ubuntu?
<toulouse> s
<toulouse> Some_Person: i would hook it up if i was you
<lynucs> Some_Person: does your dsl fuction on windows?
<Some_Person> obviously
<daedra> Some_Person: sudo dhclient
<Some_Person> i'm using it now
<xphree_> hi
<Some_Person> tried that
<toulouse> oh
<xphree_> i need help with the mysql-server-5.0 bug with gcc
<deepsa> xphree_: hi
<xphree_> anyone has a solution ?
<semicide> hi folks
<xphree_> hi deepsa
<tonquin> hi all.  I've just noticed that in edgy I can change the root password without giving a root password first.  Is this a feature or a bug?
<deepsa> xphree_: /join #mysql
<toulouse> hey someperson, just settle for Damn small embedded
<lynucs> do you know wether your network card is recognized
<xphree_> but... is a bug only with ubuntu edgy package
<xphree_> not mysql
<deepsa> tonquin: its feature
<Some_Person> what?
<stefg> !root | tonquin
<wims> where do i get mysql_config ?
<sbcl3> is there a utility that can convert pdf into text?
<ubotu> tonquin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<deepsa> xphree_: then join #deepsa
<jacked> toulouse stefg: macbook is intel (mactel)
<Genius314> I still need help changing my resolution
<toulouse> !Damn_Small_Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Damn_Small_Linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deepsa> sbcl3: pdf2txt
<daedra> Some_Person: lol 'DSL' can stand for Damn Small Linux
<Some_Person> dsl is my internet connection
<toulouse> oh yeah jacked, the new ones are i forgot
<CHSober> hey, is there any way to install from the ubuntu cd without having to boot into live mode first? thanks
<lynucs> Some_Person: did you try sudo dhclient?
<flyinghippo> Not that I know of.
<Some_Person> yes
<stefg> jacked: got that... but it's still apple hardware (this means closed source drivers)
<deepsa> CHSober: ya there is use knoppix
<Asc> If I overwrite my swap partition without deactivating it first, will anything break?
<lynucs> do you get an ip?
<ollekalle> Hi, "program &> logfile.txt &"  <-- would that be the proper way to start a program am capturing all logs (stderr and stdout) in bash? If not, what should I change?
<tonquin> deepsa:  hmm ok .. it seems a little insecure...but then i'm an insecure kind of guy :P
<Some_Person> no
<daedra> Some_Person: can you see your card in lspci ?
<Some_Person> yes
<flyinghippo> CHSOber: You could do a server install, but the server edititon is very minimal.
<lynucs> what does dhclient say
<jacked> stefg: that's what I was afraid of.  (macbook = stupid purchase)
<semicide> i've a question about the mouse/touchpad on a laptop...anyone have time to help?
<lynucs> dhcpnak?
<arrenlex> !anyone | semicide
<ubotu> semicide: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Riyonuk> pike_, wow...the site is taking forever
<snowflake> Hello
<Riyonuk> Is there anyway to speek up my network, because its taking a really loooong time to load google >_>
<snowflake> Oh, sorry about that
<Riyonuk> pike_, still loading google...>_<
<Some_Person> dhclient doesnt work
<daedra> Some_Person: hmm I'll have to hand  this problem over to someone else
<Genius314> Does anybody have a Graphire 3 tablet with Ubuntu?
<daedra> I'm, stumped
<opteek> Riyonuk, where are you located
<habesha> I am on an XP machine now and want to use Rsa encrypted authentication for SSH through PuTTY, I have imported my  id_rsa.pub key from my ubuntu machine using scp but Putty complains when I try to use this file as a public key
<pike_> Riyonuk: one sec
<CHSober> hmm, ok, I already tried the server edition, but as you said, it was very minimal. thanks for the help!
<lynucs> Some_Person: does dhclient says soemthing with dhcpnak?
<Some_Person> no
<snowflake> This is all about questions, right? O__O
<sbcl3> deepsa: where can i get that (pdf2txt)?
<saxofoner> guys, I just did something really stupid w/ my xorg.conf, and fixed it
<stefg> jacked: but google should turn up information wether it's possible to get midi working on it... i mean MIDI is a simple 8-bit protocol from the early 80's... shouldn't be too hard
<blanky> I asked already but I was gone, sorry. What's the command to reconfigure a debian package?
<habesha> HOw can I do this in Putty and what options should I use?
<flyinghippo> Wheee, I just installed Ubuntu.  <3
<signalvsnoise> Some_Person: what provider are you using?
<snowflake> So funny, no one is reading what I type
<blanky> sudo deb-pkg reconfigure something?
<saxofoner> flyinghippo: Yayy!
<Some_Person> AT&T Yahoo
<lynucs> Some_Person: so dhclient says nothing??
<deepsa> sbcl3: /join #deepsa
<saxofoner> I did that the other day
<blanky> anyone?!
<Some_Person> it gives an error
<blanky> kinda desperate here
<pike_> Riyonuk: paste this to terminal     wget http://70.87.113.84/tremulous/tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<rabar> Hi i try to connect to a pc card modem I have so I run a modprode usbserial etc command but then I get a fatal error message that i cant access the usb devices
<lynucs> Some_Person: whihc error
<Riyonuk> opteek, why?
<daedra> snowflake: yes - all about questions and answers
<frotzed> Hello all
<toulouse> hey guys, i want ot use azureus, but what do i do?
<toulouse> i want to download a linux distro quicker
<mike> toulouse, download, install, run, that's it
<Some_Person> no dhcpopen or something
<semicide> ok...the touchpad is so sensitive that i can't make use of it...i'm constantly selecting things i don't intend merely trying to move the pointer
<Genius314> Does anyone know how to configure a Wacom tablet?
<toulouse> well, it's running, but what do i do from there?
<blanky> :(
<Riyonuk> pike_, 404 not found
<semicide> how does one configure the touchpad?
<lynucs> Some_Person: maybe no dhcpoffer?
<opteek> Riyonuk, google is working fine for me
<saxofoner> semicide look in xorg.conf
<Some_Person> thats it
<pike_> Riyonuk: type    dig ubuntu.com
<mike> go to btjunkie.org and search for a torrent.  Save the torrent file to disk.  Then load the torrent file into Azureus.  The rest points out itself.
<pike_> does it give you an ipaddress?
<saxofoner> try to find something about threshold, semicide
<lynucs> ok, do you have dhcp on your router activated??
<opteek> Riyonuk, There was a major earthquake this morning that damaged several transcontinental communication cables
<frotzed> I have downloaded the liveCD and it says to boot from this CD to run Ubuntu.  I insert the disk into my CD drive, restart the computer and it automatically boots Windows.
<Some_Person> dont know
<frotzed> What's the deal?
<lynucs> Some_Person: or using a static ip under windows?
<Some_Person> no
<stefg> lynucs: don't waste your keystroke... Soe_Person has already tried the obvious things... it seems that his router/modem uisn't able to lease a dhcp -IP to a linux box
<Genius314> Frotzed: go into your BIOS
<semicide> thanks saxofoner...
<frotzed> I did that, changed the boot drive order so the CD drive is first.
<Genius314> Frotzed: ok then I don't know
<lynucs> stefg: so maybe he hasnt dhcp runing on his router?
<mike> frotzed: your bios probably doesn't first boot from cd.  Enter bios and change the boot order.
<frotzed> I'll double check.
<saxofoner> semicide:  Probably won't help, I'm not exactly a pro, but that's where I would first look
<lynucs> Some_Person: which router do you have
<pike_> Riyonuk: anyway once you get the file type "bash tremulousinstaller.run" and install to your home directory i usually make a ~/games or ~/local folder in home to install to
<frotzed> thanks.
<stefg> lynucs: as his windows install shows, it has some sort of dhcpd running... but nothing dhclient likes to digest
<flyinghippo> So... is it possible to edit a list of resolutions?
<metguru> hey guys, can someone help me install an RPM?
<mike> often people don't burn the cd right.  Often people end up with a cd with a single iso file on it.  That's not how you make a cd.
<flyinghippo> Screen resolutions, tyhat is.
<flyinghippo> *that
<CHSober> does anyone know what the exact system requirements are for ubuntu (i.e. processor spec, ramm etc?) just wondering if I should be using xubuntu instead (I've got an old low end machine which I want to try linux on) as ubuntu takes absolutley ages to boot
<Ropor> -
<Ropor> SElam
<Genius314> flyinghippo: are you trying to get a different resolution then the 3 (?) listed?
<mike> The iso itself is a filesystem, and the burning software will need to be told to burn using an iso file.
<metguru> When I do extract it doesn't seem to work
<flyinghippo> There is only one listed, Genius314.
<saxofoner> CHSober:   Nah, but Xubuntu is a lot faster on oldie
<snowflake> How can I switch back to Windows? =(
<jacked> stefg: thanks. I'm looking now... was just wondering if anyone had any favourite resources dealing with this...  if setting up midi support under linux on a macbook is anything like setting up anything else non-mac on a macbook, I'm in for a hell of a lot of work.  bloody macs.
<saxofoner> *oldies
<Ropor> amnza koyaym hepinizin .
<CHSober> ok, thanks
<mike> there is no back to windoze...
<mike> grin
<Genius314> flyinghippo: oh. Well mine shows 3, but I need to edit the list, also.
<Ropor> amnza koyaym hepinizin .
<Ropor> amnza koyaym hepinizin .
<Ropor> amnza koyaym hepinizin .
<Ropor> amnza koyaym hepinizin .
<snowflake> ........................................
<lynucs> Some_Person: could you run "cmd" under windows and type "ipconfig /all" and then pastebin it?
<flyinghippo> Genius314: Do you know where I can find the list?
<metguru> hey guys, can someone help me install an RPM? When I do extract it doesn't seem to work...
<snowflake> Was that a joke?....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.102.250.13]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mike> "extract an rpm" ?
<Genius314> flyinghippo: not really
<gnomefreak> metguru: ubuntu doesnt use RPM we use debs
<kingace> i just installed a UATA hard drive into my existing computer. the existing sata driver is set at "cable select" rather than master\slave and so i did the same with the uata, and in the bios the primary hdd is the existing sata that ubuntu is installed on. however, when I boot now, I get some messages about logical blocks and then the screen goes completely black and nothing happens. help?
<mike> Under a Redhat flavoured system, you'd install using 'rpm -i something.rpm'
<snowflake> I don't understand any of these computer people. -__-
<mike> But under Ubuntu you use pkg's.  It's debian based
<toulouse> azureus doesnt want to do anything
<metguru> gnomefreak: aagh
<snowflake> Huh?  Were you talking to me?
<mike> apt-get install name  - downloads and install 'name' automatically
<metguru> gnomefreak: then how do i install it?
<Genius314> flyinghippo: type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" into terminal, and go to the section labled "screen"
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<gnomefreak> metguru: what app are you tring to install?
<snowflake> WHAT THE
<stefg> jacked: i gave up sound-enginneering 10 yrs. ago :-)... but jono bacon (ubuntu-community manager) is taking part in jokosher (sort of Emagic Logic for Linux).... he might employ you as a beta tester on mac hardware :-)
<metguru> gnomefreak: Limewire
<snowflake> I'm sorry O__O
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<mike> can you load the file with the .torrent extension into azureus?
<metguru> gnomefreak: is that not a possiblity
<gnomefreak> metguru: read that link
<metguru> gnomefreak:ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<daedra> snowflake: this is just a help channel really - theres no conversation as such
<Red-Sox> http://pastebin.ca/293734
<saxofoner> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Genius314> flyinghippo: it should list some resolutions. Just be careful about editing it.
<mike> azureus works a kabillion times better than limewire or any other gnutella based network.  also has way way way more content.
<daedra> i think theres an off-topic channel
<snowflake> But how about MY question?
<saxofoner> mmmhmm open source
<snowflake> =(
<delifapurwa> #indonesia
<toulouse> hey when i try to open a bittorent file it never downloads it ! i just says connecting to peers
<delifapurwa> hi every bodi
<metguru> is frostwire as good as limewire?
<toulouse> and azureus doesnt do anything
<XChrisCX> Hi Everyone.
<mike> you'll get it working once you solve the rpoblems.
<BigToe> I just lost the game
<tuxub> has anyone managed to run flumotion on edgy?
<mike> does the .torrent file load ?
<snowflake> Erm...how do I go to another channel then?  What is this thing?  O__O
<BigToe> metguru, yes
<BigToe> you'll barely notice a difference
<Genius314> So does anyone want to help me? I need to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024.
<BigToe> they look almost identical :S
<metguru> BigToe: then i should probably try that
<XChrisCX> I need some help with the w32codecs. I have tried all the command line installs.
<toulouse> mike: it downloads a .torrent file to my desktop, then when i open with bittorent, it just sits there
<tuxub> the flumotion-admin hangs on login
<Some_Person> has anyone managed to get a siemens dsl modem working?
<jacked> stefg: that's interesting. I'm definitely Ubuntu-dependant (and have been for a while) and most certainly have a strong will to get this running. If you're half serious about this, perhaps you could point me in the right direction to explore.
<XChrisCX> Nothing works.
<pike_> azureus is very nice but a memory hog
<XChrisCX> Can someone PM me and help?
<toulouse> azureus wont open the .torrent file
<dmc__> Genius314: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<wims> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<willemijns> hi, is anyone know what is the commadline used by synaptic to install packages ?
<mike> system -> preferences -> screen resolution ?
<toulouse> apt-get
<toulouse> i think*
<wims> willemijns,  sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<lynucs> Some_Person: woudl you run "cmd" and type there "ipconfig /all" and pastebin it?
<XChrisCX> I have been to that page.
<Some_Person> yep
<toulouse> hey but how do i get it past this "connecting to peers" stage?
<mike> azureus runs fairly lean on my machine
<Genius314> dmc_: Is that like the configuration editor?
<mike> you can't use 'ps' to tell you how much an app is using, btw - this is probably news to most...
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39064/
<willemijns> wims > it does not works, it refuse my package, it is for this reasion i ask ;) i'm on root
<lynucs> hold on a sec
<mike> that's because ps will show you the memory including all the shared libraries.
<pike_> mike: well i dont have the greatest comp but if i used xp id be on utorrent in linux i use ktorrent
<mike> also, use java 1.6, which runs faster.
<mike> azureus uses java...
<wims> willemijns,  what exactly is the error message? dont paste it here, paste it in pastebin.ca
<wims> and post the link
<mike> azureus runs a 1 on my so so linux box.
<mike> it's got only 256 MB
<Genius314> Also has anyone ever configured a Wacom tablet in Ubuntu?
<dharmesh> hi every1
<flyinghippo> This is strange.
<flyinghippo> xorg.conf has my resolution configured.
<XXChrisCXX> Ok whos the technical wizard here?
<flyinghippo> But in my preferences, only 1024x768 is listed.
<flyinghippo> My resolution is 1280x800.
<lynucs> Some_Person: i'm not sure.. so dhcp is running.. if you type "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3" in the terminal (linux), can you ping 192.168.0.1?
<mike> me smells rebooting happening here ;-)
<Genius314> flyinghippo: my resolution is configured in xorg, also. But I still can't have the right resolution.
<SurfnSanta> r33b00t
<dharmesh> can any1 pls tell whts d best 3d action game tht can be played in ubuntu ?
<dmc__> Some_Person: Any particular reason why your IP is diff than you Gateway range?
<lynucs> where eth0 is your NIC device
<flyinghippo> Doom... 3?
<pike_> flyinghippo: horiz and vert settings maybe off
<Some_Person> i dont know why
<dharmesh> how 2 get doom 3 ?
<XXChrisCXX> Everytime I try to install w32codecs I get Password:
<XXChrisCXX> Reading package lists... Done
<XXChrisCXX> Building dependency tree... Done
<XXChrisCXX> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<XXChrisCXX> gstreamer0.10-gl is already the newest version.
<XXChrisCXX> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version.
<XXChrisCXX> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version.
<XXChrisCXX> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Some_Person> i can switch to a public ip address if i have to
<XXChrisCXX> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<XXChrisCXX> is only available from another source
<XXChrisCXX> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<stefg> !paste | XXChrisCXX
<ubotu> XXChrisCXX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XXChrisCXX> chrispche@chrispche-desktop:~$
<XXChrisCXX> Any Ideas?
<Some_Person> !paste | XXChrisCXX
<mike> try changing the monitor - X is one of the weakest spots on Linux, and therefore can be somewhat of a bitch to tame at times.  Sometimes is just work without fiddling, but often it needs TLC.
<daedra> XXChrisCXX: use pastebin
<dharmesh>  how 2 get doom 3 ?
<XXChrisCXX> Ok.
<dharmesh>  how 2 get doom 3 ?
<dharmesh>  how 2 get doom 3 ?
<dharmesh>  how 2 get doom 3 ?
<mike> also avoid ATI at all cost, it just plain sucks, period.
<lynucs> Some_Person: before i forget, you aren't using wireless lan?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs | XXChrisCXX
<ubotu> XXChrisCXX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<finalbeta> !restricted | XXChrisCXX
<Some_Person> no
<stefg> patience | dharmesh
<stefg> !patience | dharmesh
<ubotu> dharmesh: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dharmesh> sorry
<lynucs> ok so can you ping your router if you give your NIC an ip manually?
<pike_> dharmesh: buy doom3 for windows then download the linux installer for it. or download the the linux demo
<mike> the developers that work at ATI are so mediocre it aint funny
<XXChrisCXX> If it's restricted how do I go about playing mp3 and DivX formats?
<RxDx> what is better.. EasyUbuntu or Automatix?
<XXChrisCXX> Automatix.
<LjL> !automatix
<finalbeta> XXChrisCXX, by reading the page.
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnomefreak> XXChrisCXX: its ont he same page
<Some_Person> i tried to give ubuntu the ip 192.168.1.64, and i couldn't ping my router
<stefg> mike: but this a known fact for 10 yeras now...
<RxDx> XXChrisCXX, is it true, ill get problems?
<dmc__> Some_Person: your router is at 192.168.0.* no 192.168.1.*
<lynucs> was the ip really changing? did you check it with ifconfig then?
<Some_Person> correct
<XXChrisCXX> I have been to that page and followed all the instructions. To no avail.
<opteek> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mike> good, no ATI supporters here, I'm happy
<pike_> dharmesh: free alternatives enemy territory, tremulous there are others
<RxDx> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<dmc__> Some_Person: so try to give ur manual ip in the 192.168.0.* range
<gnomefreak> XXChrisCXX: than you dont have multiverse and universe repos enabled
<Genius314> mike: That's probably my problem... I have two ATI cards in this computer
<geekender> Weird sound issue, question from friend:  I booted it today and found the usual sound problem, so I'll stick
<geekender> with Breezy until . . .    One other datapoint:  I booted Gnoppix and
<geekender> had good sound.
<geekender>     The "bad sound" isn't a matter of having no sound but rather the
<geekender> sound is played very, very slowly.  The normal Ubuntu boot sound of just
<geekender> a few drum beats lasts for many minutes, maybe an hour.  When I got the
<geekender> system to start to play a .wav file, the elapsed-time display took 20
<geekender> minutes to increment one second -- I kid you not, I timed it.  Other
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<geekender> times a one second increment would take maybe 5 seconds.  At first I
<gnomefreak> geekender: stop pasting
<geekender> thought the system had no sound, but what it has is really slow sound --
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %geekender!*@*]  by LjL
<opteek> wtf
<lynucs> Some_Person: dmc just said what i would say
<chrissturm> is there an easy way to create a fstab from the partitions i have currently mounted?
<Some_Person> like 192.168.0.2?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell geekender about paste | geekender, see the private message from Ubotu
<XXChrisCXX> Ok thanks. And how do I go about that? Cheers.
<lynucs> Some_Person: exactly
<dmc__> Some_Person: ya
<Genius314> mike: Well I'm pretty neutral about ATI, but it's been giving me problems lately
<stefg> Some_Person: your router is on the x.x. *0*. x -subnet... so try again with 192.168.0.10, as i'm suggesting you for 3h now
<Some_Person> ok
<toulouse> what is kget?
<gnomefreak> !repos | XXChrisCXX
<ubotu> XXChrisCXX: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<toulouse> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<dmc__> lynucs: haha thanks for the assist
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %geekender!*@*]  by LjL
<geekender> have problems in a newer version -- but then I've no idea what sort of
<Some_Person> i tried 192.168.0.10
<geekender> changes are made in going from version to version.  Same story with
<lynucs> and mybe you could set another dhcp range
<geekender> distro to distro.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %geekender!*@*]  by LjL
<mike> Genius: step #1, remove ATI cards, step #2, insert NVidia cards, step #3 cross your fingers while you reconfigure, done
<daedra> ahh flooding is hurting my eyes!
<opteek> toulouse, an app for downloading files
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> hey is ftp a good way to download an iso?
<Genius314> mike: no, step #1 is to BUY an nVidia card
<gnomefreak> kde version of wget if i had to guess
<dharmesh>  how 2 get doom 3 ?
<toulouse> cause i cant get bittorent to work, i dont know how
<lynucs> set your dhcprange to 192.168.0.2 to ~.0.100
<opteek> toulouse, acceptable way
<Genius314> although I might have a few lying around somewhere
<mike> that's ok too, so long as the "remove ATI" is correctly and fully implemented ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %geekender!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<toulouse> darn bittorent how do i work it???
<habesha> Can someone give me an idea on how to convert a key generated by PuTTY (.ppk) into OpenSSH format using ssh-keygen??
<toulouse> !bittorent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<LinTux> I would like to thank everybody who tried to help me delete the corrupt files I had in trash. In the end I had to run the western digital software supplied with the drive to get rid of them, Thanks all!
<LjL> !msg the bot > toulouse
<stefg> toulouse: some ISPs throttle or block bittorrent....
<gnomefreak> dharmesh: that was answered a while ago. either download the linux demo or buy windows version of it and use the linux installer
<opteek> toulouse, you need to make sure you have the proper ports open if you are using a router
<linux1> hiya ppl having a problem burning dvd for some reason it soooo slow never about 1.2x  (dma is on) any idea whats up
<toulouse> hmm..
<toulouse> ok
<mike> One could proceed by slowly crushing the ATI card in a bench.  Or place it carefully on an anvil, and beat the f'ing sh#$ out of it using the biggest frigging hammer one could find.
<dharmesh> ok thanx........ sorry didnt notice bcoz of flooding
<Genius314> mike: lol. But, of course then I won't have any graphics cards at all... But if I took some wires and metal, I could probably make a better-than-ATI video card :-p
<metguru> can someone help me? I installed frostwire, and now when i click on the applications->internet->Frostwire nothing happens
<pike_> toulouse: what is the problem?
<gnomefreak> metguru: edgy?
<geekender> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39066/
<metguru> gnomefreak: yea
<mike> it could theoretically be used as a doorstopper - would probably scratch the floor though.
<LjL> geekender, that's basically a forum post... so have you tried posting it on the forums?
<toulouse> hey, my trash thinks it's empty but it's not
<ubuntuuser> what is the command for deleting a dir with stuff in it?
<toulouse> any tips?
<LjL> ubuntuuser: man rm
<gnomefreak> metguru: you need to fix the script to read bin/bash instead of /bin/sh
<mike> I wouldn't recommend flushing it down the toilet, unless you follow up with some draino.
<habesha> Can someone give me an idea on how to convert a key generated by PuTTY (.ppk) into OpenSSH format using ssh-keygen??
<geekender> LjL, the student that I got the error from already tried
<metguru> gnomefreak: thanks
<mike> rm -rf dir
<geekender> no one responded
<stefg> geekender: creative way of using pastebin :-)... your problem is alsa
<pike_> toulouse: ls ~/.Trash  if no files show up its empty
<metguru> gnomefreak: how do i do that?
<Riyonuk> Why is the itnernet so slow? I mean  Xchat is fine, would a re-install of FF fix the problem?
<LinTux> I am getting the following Error - E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 - any help would be appreciated.
<Riyonuk> Is this site slow for anyone? tremulous.info/
<Riyonuk> dharmesh, uhh go buy it?
<geekender> stefg: can you elaborate or give me a link I can refer my student to?
<Genius314> So can anyone help my Wacom tablet problem?
<Riyonuk> I have a question now, it seems google or any website doesnt load. It couldnt be my connection because Im talking in Xchat right now, althout that Xchat lag bar keeps going up
<metguru> gnomefreak:sorry i don't know where the directory for applications is
<gnomefreak> metguru: you try not to. give me a minute there might be abnother wahy
<hmg4> Riyonuk: It may be your DNS servers that are slow.
<mike> some internet providers slow you down when they detect peer to peer downloading.
<metguru> gnomefreak: ok
<Riyonuk> hmg4, how do I fix that?
<gnomefreak> metguru: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash
<stefg> geekender: have you worked through !sound already ?
<linux1> Hi having a problem burning dvd for some reason it soooo slow never about 1.2x  (dma is on) any idea whats up
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<pike_> Riyonuk: cat /etc/resolv.conf you should have once entry like nameserver 192.168.0.1 or whatever.  how many nameserver entries and what are they?
<Riyonuk> Yup...still waiting for google to load
<gnomefreak> metguru: what does it say?
<geekender> !sound
<dharmesh> sorry man i m into fully open source n no properitary
<signalvsnoise> Riyonuk: I had this problem with my dsl router caching DNS and being broken in some odd way that was amazingly slow for linux computers but not windows.
<opteek> Riyonuk, works fine for me, google and tremulouk.info
<alienseer23> help, I have no sound!
<finalbeta> mike, they  would throttle the connections they detect to be p2p. Not http traffic.
<stefg> !sound
<geekender> oops, okay...help a noobie and tell me what you mean
<alienseer23> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<stefg> !sound | gekkender
<ubotu> gekkender: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubuntuuser> what is the command for deleting a dir with sojmething in i/
<LjL> geee
<stefg> !sound | geekender
<ubotu> geekender: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<metguru> gnomefreak: it asked for my password, then just went back to chris@Lukas:~$
<LjL> !botabuse
<Music_Shuffle> Gyah..stop!
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<signalvsnoise> Riyonuk: are you using Verizon DSL?
<hmg4> Riyonuk: You change your prim DNS server. What OS are you on? Ubuntu? Are you using a router? Do you have a static IP?
<opteek> ubuntulog, rm -rf directory
<Music_Shuffle> Some of us are seeing entire screens fly by -.-;
<geekender> !sound in Ubuntu command line?
<geekender> gy
<LjL> if you call a factoid *ONCE*, it will not allow to call it again within the next couple of seconds
<geekender> ty
<gnomefreak> metguru: in terminal try running frostwire
<LjL> .. and that's because it makes no sense to
<LinTux>  I am getting the following Error - E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 - any help would be appreciated.
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, clearly that point was missed. :P
<metguru> gnomefreak: i don't know where its installed to
<metguru> gnomefreak: sorry, im new to linux
<gnomefreak> metguru: just type frostwire
<metguru> ok
<Genius314> Anyone at all have a Wacom tablet?
<metguru> gnomefreak: it said command not found
<dharmesh> does this allow pm?
<gnomefreak> good
<pike_> dharmesh: if registered
<bun-bun> Genius314# i have one.  but i'm not using it
<gnomefreak> ok metguru give me a sec i need the name of the .sh file
<dharmesh> ok
<hmg4> Riyonuk: Can you surf faster using IP only?
<stefg> hmg4: LOL!
<dharmesh> so this is free node ?
<Genius314> bun-bun: well do you know how to configure it? My mouse acts like a pen.
<hmg4> stefg: What is LOL?
<stefg> hmg4: what do you rthink you're using
<methy> haha
<methy> lol = laugh out loud
<mike> I take it ubuntu rejected the infamous Beagle project?
<gnomefreak> metguru: did you download the .deb file?
<metguru> gnomefreak: yes
<LinTux>  I am getting the following Error - E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 - any help would be appreciated.
<pike_> dharmesh: this is the ubuntu channel on freenode
<gnomefreak> metguru:  type sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<hmg4> stefg: .... Using a pure IP insteed of a name like www.google.com....
<dharmesh> ok
<dharmesh> how 2 use apache?
<gnomefreak> metguru: replace the name with the name of your version
<dharmesh> whts d diff btw apache n apache2?
<mike> woof, all this computer hacking is making me very thirsty, I think I'll order a tap...
<Genius314> When I pick up my mouse and place it back on the tablet, the cursor appears somewhere else on the screen. How do I fix this?
<stefg> hmg4: it takes a short while to look up the IP on the dns-server (actually it's cached anyway).... do you recall people by names, or by their telephone-number?
<opteek> stop picking your mouse up!
<gnomefreak> metguru: did it give you errors?
<apokryphos> mike: "rejected"?
<metguru> gnomefreak: it said no such file or dir
<gnomefreak> metguru: where did you download it to?
<gnomefreak> metguru: is it in home or desktop or where?
<apokryphos> mike: there's no real super integrated tool into ubuntu, if that's what you mean. Apparently there will be a real focus though, on either tracker or beagle. No news on that yet.
<pike_> dharmesh: im not much on webservers you can type /join apache and they might be able to answer better
<pike_> !apache dharmesh
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 812 kB
<hmg4> stefg: Do even know what the Q was? He is asking why his internet is so slow he says Xchat is fast etc. If his DNS servers are slow it does not mean his connection to the internet is slow
<metguru> gnomefreak: lol, idk, i just did open with package installer, then it popped up asking if i wanted to install
<gnomefreak> metguru: thats another way
<metguru> gnomefreak: and i clicked install
<chrissturm> how can i reconfigure networking from the console?
<metguru> gnomefreak: should i d/l it to the desktop
<gnomefreak> metguru: did it install without errors?
<adaptr> chrissturm: in many ways, what do you want to achieve ?
<pike_> dharmesh: well that didnt tell you much.. goto wiki.ubuntu.com and search for apache there are good guides there
<metguru> gnomefreak: yea
<chrissturm> adaptr: i want to reconfigure the package that configures networking.
<marcell_> chrissturm : if u r using pppoe, then type pppoeconf
<dharmesh> wil try d wiki
<gnomefreak> metguru: nake sure you have java installed
<hmg4> stefg: So if his ISPs DNS servers are slow or down resolving names will be slow.
<gnomefreak> metguru: than you should beable to run it
<adaptr> chrissturm: huh ?
<stefg> !ipv6 | hmg4
<ubotu> hmg4: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<metguru> gnomefreak: aww man, sorry, i didn't even know i needed that
<fnord_> i changed my xorg devices sect: to read unichrome via and openchrome(each on diffrent restarts)and xorg wont start up,i get the errormodual does not have a unichrome modualdata:data object or something like that
<stefg> hmg4: that's IPv6 in his way, not the DNS
<chrissturm> adaptr: dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> but i dont know what package contains basic networking
<gnomefreak> metguru: yep frostwire and limewire are both very dependant on java
<fnord_> im tring to use openchrome
<dharmesh> do we nid a firewall n antivirus s/w in ubuntu ?
<Genius314> anyone know why Beep media player keeps pausing songs on me randomly?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dharmesh about virus | dharmesh, see the private message from Ubotu
<pike_> metguru: amule is an alternative that works well for me
<LinTux> anybody now a cure for this error (E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127)
<adaptr> chrissturm: "basic networking", hmmo-kay.. and what do you think will get reconfigured it you manage to do that ?
<adaptr> chrissturm: here's a hint: it won't be your network configuration....
<metguru> gnomefreak: it only gives me the choice of RPM and self-extracting
<pedro> hello guys
<gnomefreak> metguru: for what?
<hmg4> stefg: .... What is it you don't understand?
<metguru> gnomefreak: for java
<marcell_> <dharmesh> there is... iptables, i think (as a firewall) and u can use ClamAV as antivir
<gnomefreak> metguru: enable your repos and install it using apt-get
<gnomefreak> !java | metguru
<ubotu> metguru: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chrissturm> adaptr: very helpful,. thanks
<metguru> gnomefreak: what is repos?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell metguru about repos | metguru, see the private message from Ubotu
<gnomefreak> !repos | metguru
<ubotu> metguru: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefg> hmg4: what i don't understand is how people come up with the idea of being faster by remembering IP-numbers (doing the DNS' job manually) than just typing an alphanumeric name
<metguru> ooh repositories
<adaptr> chrissturm: I'm not joking, either you think doing this will somehow change your network settings, or you have a situation you have not bothered to explain
<metguru> sorry
<dharmesh> i hav firestarter n Aegis virus scanner .... is it ok ?
<chrissturm> adaptr: i just want to create /etc/network/interfaces through debconf
<gnomefreak> dharmesh: not much of a need for it unless your running a windows server
<adaptr> chrissturm: oh.. okay, might have said so :)
<LinTux>  anybody now a cure for this error (E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127)
<LjL> stefg: hmg4 was quite clearly trying to *troubleshoot* a network slowness problem. ruling out slow DNS is a *perfectly valid* troubleshooting route, also considering that i don't think there's any name caching built into the main network subsystem. disabling IPv6 is another valid possibility, since it's known to cause slowness in Ubuntu sometimes.
<dharmesh> ok
<gnomefreak> LinTux: yes remove the package or fix the source code
<Graviton> Is there a way to permanently change ubuntu grub-config (so that it wont change when I upgrade my kernel)?
<adaptr> chrissturm: IIRC there is a full debian man page for it, man 5 interfaces
<wy> What's the best music player to use in gnome?
<gnomefreak> LinTux: hint file a bug on it
<Fraj> Hi
<adaptr> chrissturm: it's not very hard to set up
<Fraj> how can i upgrade my ubuntu?
<pike_> wy: xmms
<LinTux> gnomefreak "which package m8"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Fraj about upgrade | Fraj, see the private message from Ubotu
<chrissturm> adaptr: so you dont know in what package it is.
<Fraj> thank you
<gnomefreak> LinTux: the one that is failing to install
<marcell_> wy xmms
<adaptr> Graviton: set up your own menu choices and ignore the ubuntu-maintained ones
<stefg> LjL: ok, I misunderstood something (due to having a telephone conversation)... no offence intended, i just missed the first half
<j_ack> Genius314 have you configure your wacom-tablet?
<LinTux> they are all failing due to this error?
<Fraj> You can only upgrade to Edgy from Ubuntu 6.06 ("Dapper Drake")
<wy> I tried to something like amarok
<Asc> wy - banshee's also okay if you're looking for something more like itunes
<Fraj> how do i know if i got dapper drake?
<adaptr> chrissturm: ferchrissakes man, google "ubuntu package networking" takes what ? 5 whole seconds ?
<gnomefreak> LinTux: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LjL> Fraj: lsb_release -a
<pike_> wy: amarok is nice but bloated imo
<marcell_> wy maybe rythmbox ?
<metguru> gnomefreak: what package do i install?
<gnomefreak> metguru: sun-java5-plugin
<Fraj> yep i got dapper thanks
<wy> pike_: amarok can't work well in gnome
<gnomefreak> wy: try them all find the one you like
<XXChrisCXX> How do I edit sources.list ans
<fnord_> is it possible to get the menu bar from kubuntu,on gnome?
<chrissturm>  adaptr: thanks for trying to be helpful
<XXChrisCXX> and save.
<LjL> XXChrisCXX: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Some_Person> still no connection in ubuntu
<XXChrisCXX> Ok thanks.
<Some_Person> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/5663/screenshot3dl3.png
<fnord_> XXChrisCXX, sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<j_ack> Genius314 ?
<pike_> Some_Person: considered a router? :)
<lynucs> Some_Person: you has quit a bit too early :)
<mlehrer> how do i stop totem from launching when i insert a DVD?
<adaptr> chrissturm: thanks for being lazy, I guess. or for being used to being serviced ? I 'm not sure which
<superkirbyartist> Hello, I installed lexmark z600 driver, but cannot use it in "Add Printer"
<XXChrisCXX> Just out of interest what does sudo mean do etc?
<metguru> gnomefreak: when i searched in the package manager, that didn't come up
<Graviton> adaptr: Trouble is that every time I upgrade my kernel (whether it be vanilla or ubuntu's) my /boot/grub/menu.lst is changed so I get the splash-screen
<Some_Person> quit what?
<hmg4> stefg: "..slow DNS is a *perfectly valid*" That's what I am saying. for example, He where saying his google is slow, so try to surf to google using a IP-number soly in the adress bar, there much better ways to trubbleshoot but it works
<Graviton> Bother the hell out of me
<Some_Person> and it is a router
<gnomefreak> metguru: did you enable all your repos
<daedra> exit
<lynucs> i wanted to say, that you'd better set in your router the dhcprange from 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199
<lynucs> :)
<fnord_> XXChrisCXX, | !sudo
<LinTux> gnomefreak: getting this now - root@arl1963-desktop:/home/arl1963# sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LinTux> Setting up graphviz-cairo (2.8-2) ...
<LinTux> /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postinst: 11: dot: not found
<LinTux> dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--configure):
<LinTux>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<LinTux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dharmesh> is ubotu an auto chat script ?
<LinTux>  graphviz-cairo
<timfrost> !sudo | XXChrisCXX
<fnord_> !sudo | XXChrisCXX
<ubotu> XXChrisCXX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chrissturm> adaptr: i still dont know what package its in, i will just edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand. what i dont get is what you try to tell me :)
<wy> I haven't find if the iTunes like interface is for me yet. I guess I need some getting used to
<gnomefreak> LinTux: remove that package than
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<adaptr> Graviton: yes, but if you check what is actually changed, it is the menu items that ubuntu has put in there, so just add your own and boot with those - you might even exchange the names of ubuntu's kernel and initrd for your own, so they won't be changed either
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-24-102-34.midsouth.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<lynucs> do you know how to do this?
<metguru> gnomefreak: i don't know...
<superkirbyartist> I installed z600 drivers for lexmark, but I cannot use them when I try to add a new printer.  Help please?
<pike_> dharmesh: bot yes.  you can /msg ubotu .. to chat with em
<fnord_> i changed my xorg devices sect: to read unichrome via and openchrome(each on diffrent restarts)and xorg wont start up,i get the errormodual does not have a unichrome modualdata:data object or something like that
<LinTux> go on then what command m8
<metguru> gnomefreak: how do i do that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dharmesh> ok
<gnomefreak> LinTux: try sudo dpkg -r packagename
<Graviton> I see, adaptr, thank you
<adaptr> chrissturm: what I *am* telling you is that googling for ubuntu package networking will certainly tell you which package it is in
<gnomefreak> !multiverse | metguru
<ubotu> metguru: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefg> Some_Person: I ask myself if this wouldn't be a valid support request for your ISP. As we've found out the problem exists between the modem/router and your nic. Since the ISP decided to ship you *this* modem, he should be able to support it.... just to take a new route in thinking
<superkirbyartist> gnomefreak: did you see what I said about Lexmark?
<Some_Person> they dont support linux at all
<lynucs> Some_Person: the only last thing i'd say is to change your dhcp range
<Some_Person> and the modem works in windows
<Fraj> how can i play .wmv files in ubuntu?
<Some_Person> and i cant
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: did you build them?
<gnomefreak> Fraj: mplayer
<LinTux> gnomefreak: getting this when I try to remove - root@arl1963-desktop:/home/arl1963# sudo dpkg -r  graphviz-cairo
<LinTux> (Reading database ... 141768 files and directories currently installed.)
<LinTux> Removing graphviz-cairo ...
<LinTux> /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm: 11: dot: not found
<LinTux> dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--remove):
<LinTux>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<pike_> !restricted | Fraj
<ubotu> Fraj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinTux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gnomefreak> LinTux: use pasttebin
<LinTux>  graphviz-cairo
<lynucs> Some_Person: you cant chage the range? or you don't know how to?
<dharmesh> how 2 set up a LAN ?
<daedra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Some_Person> cant
<LinTux> sorry m8
<superkirbyartist> gnomefreak: I installed them and everything, but it doesn't appear in "Add Printer".
<LinTux> sorry everybody
<XXChrisCXX> Arhh on Red Hat sudo used to be su
<daedra> !paste | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> LinTux: please file a bug on that
<Some_Person> not something my router allows
<lynucs> Some_Person: can you get into the configuration of your router by typing 192.168.0.1 in your browser?
<Some_Person> yes
<lynucs> oh ok
<XXChrisCXX> Anyway I have amended the sources.list file do I need to re-boot?
<LinTux> appologies Ubotu & daedra
<lynucs> ok i understand.. but how is it possible..
<lynucs> how old is your router?
<Fraj> thank you!
<Some_Person> less than a month
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: dont have a lexmark the last time i walked someone through installing them it was on dapper during devel
<AlteredBeast> i'm looking to buy a sata controller
<pike_> XXChrisCXX: "sudo apt-get update" after you make a change to that file
<stefg> Some_Person: I'd call my ISP and boldly state: This modem doesn't offer any dhcp-leases... fix taht :-)
<gnomefreak> XXChrisCXX: sudo apt-get update
<lynucs> tell me your model of your router
<LinTux> gnomefreak how do i do that
<AlteredBeast> and wondering if this one is compatible
<gnomefreak> !bugs | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Some_Person> siemens speedstream 4100
<XXChrisCXX> Ok all this I'm doing will help me mp3s yes?
<AlteredBeast>  PROMISE FastTrak TX2300
<metguru> gnomefreak: i think they're all enabled
<lynucs> hold on a sec
<dharmesh> how 2 set up a LAN ?
<Some_Person> it appears to be a modem and a router
<daedra> flooding is especially annoying when your in irssi commandline
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can PLEASE help me with Lexmark?
<superkirbyartist> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XXChrisCXX> I mean I can play them on VLC but I want to the whole system to be compatible.
<lynucs> Some_Person: yes, its fine
<superkirbyartist> !z600
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about z600 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lynucs> Some_Person: i'll try to check out
<gnomefreak> metguru: pastebin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<superkirbyartist> Well ubotu you're dumb.
<daedra> lol
<marcell_> LOL
<Music_Shuffle> ...lol
<gnomefreak> !hardware | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AlteredBeast> can anyone confirm or deny if this sata card is supported?
<AlteredBeast>  PROMISE FastTrak TX2300
<gnomefreak> read the list find your printer install the drivers as they state to
<AlteredBeast> uboto, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> I love when people thank ubotu.
<marcell_> :D
<AlteredBeast> ha
<AlteredBeast> well, that site is pretty limited
<dharmesh> any chat programs which use d webcam n mike in ubuntu ?
<AlteredBeast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSerialATAControllers
<AlteredBeast> only a single entry
<fnord_> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AlteredBeast> i'm sure more work, no?
<pike_> dharmesh: ekiga maybe
<gaten> bots have feelings too!
<fnord_> is it possible to get the menu bar from kubuntu, on gnome?
<superkirbyartist> There's a tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5496) for my  printer.
<fnord_> AI
<superkirbyartist> Followed everything
<fnord_> !gosu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gosu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> dharmesh: you could use vlc to stream and display webcams it it doesnt
<lynucs> Some_Person: go setup --> dhcp and there you'll see start ip range and end ip range
<metguru> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39069/
<adaptr> chrissturm: the man page for interfaces tells me it is part of the "ifupdown" package
<LjL> fnord_: ?
<jbjuly> help!, anyone know how to recover the windows partition?
<klaudio_>  /join #razmjenavjestina
<TG__> I've followed the guide to install beryl on the beryl wiki, everything went well, but when i select the beryl window manager, my window borders aren't showing up, what am i doing wrong?
<stefg> Some_Person: I just looked at the Siemens specs for the thingy : quote "The 4100 Ethernet model works with any Ethernet equipped PC, regardless of operating system" so ask your vendor, why it doesn't...
<dharmesh> but vlc is a media player n not a chat program
<fnord_> LjL, yes?
<dharmesh> how 2 LAN Ubuntu n Windows XP ?
<LjL> fnord_: <fnord_> is it possible to get the menu bar from kubuntu, on gnome? <fnord_> AI <fnord_> !gosu
<gnomefreak> metguru: you also need to enable universe repos
<LjL> ... elaborate
<gnomefreak> once you do that you should be good to go
<Some_Person> my vender is a stupid isp that won't tell me any linux stuff
<Music_Shuffle> !samba | dharmesh
<ubotu> dharmesh: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lynucs> Some_Person: go Setup --> dhcp
<Some_Person> in what?
<lynucs> in your router config
<LjL> jbjuly: which windows partition, what does it need to be recovered for
<jbjuly> I just did a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=2 to clear my MBR, but the problem is I use count=2, now the partition table is lost, but the data is still in there, I want to recover the data, is there a software for it?
<MarianoGuerra> buenas
<snowflake> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !es | MarianoGuerra
<ubotu> MarianoGuerra: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Some_Person> there is no setup
<fnord_> 1:)the aplications/system/etc menu from kubuntu,i like it and would like to use it under gnome,without het kubuntu desktop package
<Some_Person> or router config
<lynucs> Some_Person: type 192.168.0.1 in your borwser
<Some_Person> ok
<Music_Shuffle> Haha.  I love how you let him get to 'G'day' before stopping him LjL ;p
<Some_Person> i get the config
<metguru> gnomefreak: it says in the Synaptic package manager that the universe is checked
<lynucs> Some_Person: fine, go to setup
<gnomefreak> metguru: from what you showed me its the only one not enabled
<lynucs> Some_Person: click on it
<LjL> !gpart | jbjuly
<Some_Person> there is no setup
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<XXChrisCXX> Ok it's late in South Africa. Thanks for the help.
<stefg> Some_Person: i tell you what my idea is: they put a ill-engineered, supplier-branded firmware on it... it's broken, they only tested it for win
<superkirbyartist> Dudes, I got the printer for Xmas.
<lynucs> Some_Person: did you enter your password?
<fnord_> LjL, 2:) AI someone said robots have feeling too,
<Some_Person> its already there
* gnomefreak br back soon
<snowflake> How do I use VMware player, please?
<dharmesh> pls help.........................
<dharmesh> dharmesh@dharmesh-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<dharmesh> Reading package lists... Done
<dharmesh> Building dependency tree... Done
<dharmesh> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dharmesh> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dharmesh> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<lynucs> Some_Person: so did you log in there?
<dharmesh> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Some_Person> like i said there's no setup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dharmesh> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Some_Person> its already logged in
<saxofoner> Hey guys!  I wrote a TUTORIAL!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1937222#post1937222   Could some Twinview users try it for me?  If there are any...
<Some_Person> thats how i log in to the internet
<metguru> gnomefreak: when i go into the manager->settings->repositories the community maintained open source software (universe) is checked
<lynucs> so which optians are available there then??
<LjL> snowflake: vmplayer <config-file>, or sudo vmplayer <config-file> if that fails
<superkirbyartist> Dudes: I got the Lexmark x1270 printer for Xmas, followed instructions to install it, installed drivers, they do not appear in "Printer Manager" of Ubuntu.  Please help me.
<fnord_> LjL, gosu is a game
<Some_Person> login (which says its already logged in), connection information, check connection, advanced
<LjL> fnord_: ok, what about 1? what do you mean?
<Music_Shuffle> superkirbyartist, is the printer supported?
<marcell_> <dharmesh> try it with synaptic
<superkirbyartist> Music_Shuffle: Dialup takes forever to load.
<lynucs> Some_Person: what buttons are there which you could click? if any
<Some_Person> the ones i listed
<lynucs> hmm..
<Some_Person> login (which says its already logged in), connection information, check connection, advanced
<foo> Anyone know of any SCO Ansi terminal emulators ? I can't seem to get this to work for the life of me
<flyinghippo> So... I edited a list of screen resolutions in xorg.conf, manually reconfigured it in Terminal, and rebooted.
<lynucs> but i'm reading the proper manual of that router :)
<jbjuly> LjL: even after I did a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=2? I'm using a LiveCD right now in an external CD-ROM, I have a external HD, but the usb bay is occupied, I guess I'm really out of luck
<flyinghippo> However, my resolution still won't go into the list.
<stefg> Some_Person: read this http://www.dslreports.com/faq/amfaq/3._Software_Issues#5925 ?
<lynucs> ok hold on a sec again :)
<Some_Person> but i have an isp that customized the config
<lynucs> oh
<dharmesh_> pls help..........
<dharmesh_> dharmesh@dharmesh-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<dharmesh_> Reading package lists... Done
<dharmesh_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dharmesh_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dharmesh_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<lynucs> Some_Person: which isp
<dharmesh_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dharmesh_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Music_Shuffle> superkirbyartist, did you check ubuntuforums?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dharmesh_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.226.57.125]  by LjL
<Some_Person> AT&T Yahoo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> jbjuly, well, i can't say if it will work of course, but what about trying? the program looks like it's made for exactly that kind of situation
<marcell_> dharmesh_ Synaptic
<Some_Person> formerly SBC Yahoo
<Music_Shuffle> he's gone.
<LjL> twice.
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<nix_ferret> How do you fix file associations in ubuntu?
<Some_Person> theres an SBC logo on the config page
<lynucs> arrghhh...
<metguru> gnomefreak: is there a command to enable this
<fnord_> LjL, the aplications/system/etc menu from kubuntu,i like it and would like to use it under gnome,without het kubuntu desktop package
<pike_> nix_ferret: magic :)
<nix_ferret> Yeah, I tried that from the terminal, but no go...
<wy> banshee doesn't seem to work. It seems I need to install something else?
<superkirbyartist> Printer doesn't appear on Ubuntu list; however, it says "works perfectly" on Linux Printing.
<Music_Shuffle> superkirbyartist, did you try this thread?
<snowflake> How do I update VMware Player, please?
<Music_Shuffle> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-297768.html
<lynucs> Some_Person: ok i'll try to get some info
<marcell_> wy isn't Rythmbox good for you?
<LjL> snowflake: update from what to what?
<AlteredBeast> here's a post i made:
<AlteredBeast> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1937238
<stefg> snowflake: you don't
<AlteredBeast> any help appreciated
<LjL> fnord_: err... eh? it's *Ubuntu* (i.e. Gnome) that has an Applications/System/Places menu. Kubuntu has a single menu with a "K" icon.
<wy> marcell_: It can't even import my music into the library
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<snowflake> LjL: Update from 1.0.2.2 to 1.0.3.
<LjL> snowflake: wait for Feisty, or for a backport.
<marcell_> wy huh :s then I don't know, I use and like xmms, but it's not like amaroK
<pike_> nix_ferret: not really sure how naut handles them but gui tool should be under one of the preferences in main dropdown menu
<pike_> nix_ferret: used to be in olde gnome/nautilus
<trilingualkid> Hi. I just tried out Kubuntu 2 minutes ago. I'm can't decide whether I want to stay with Ubuntu or move to Kubuntu. How should I choose?
<superkirbyartist> I didn't buy the printer, some dude gave it to me for Xmas.
<jbroome> trilingualkid: flip a coin
<LjL> trilingualkid: try both. for a while each.
<marcell_> LOL :D
<pike_> trilingualkid: try xubuntu too before you decide :)
<lcatta> I am attempting to set up my wireless network card, and was wondering if anyone could give me some help?
<snowflake> Do the Ubuntu nicknames go in alphabetical order, please?
<drow_> I've managed to setup my HP printer using HPLIP & CUPS, however the margins seem slightly off (they are bigger than a letter sized page). what do i need to do to adjust this?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lcatta about wifi | lcatta, see the private message from Ubotu
<nix_ferret> How do it figure out what app without telling? File headers?
<tolas_> hi all, how do I get a running background process (of vi) to open up into a running vi again?
<nix_ferret> does*
<trilingualkid> pike_:what's the difference btween xfce and gnome?
<flyinghippo> Does GTK2 come bundled with Ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> lcatta: Oughta be working out the box.
<LjL> flyinghippo: yes
<Scuzz> xfce is more lighter weight
<Music_Shuffle> xfce is less demanding and more lightweight.
<flyinghippo> Thanks.  :D
<LjL> Ubotu, tell flyinghippo about gui | flyinghippo, see the private message from Ubotu
<trilingualkid> scuzz:what does that mean?
<fnord_> LjL, theres the K then places and system or admin something like that
<huffy> will fedora load on to a laptop, i cant get ubuntu to work on my laptop because of the ATI issue, or is there anything simular that will work?
<pike_> trilingualkid: xfce uses gtk too but its lighter weight environment. better for older system or picky people like me
<Scuzz> you have to use the command line more though, but it never hurts to work on that
<superkirbyartist> trilingualkid: I use Xfce, can do everything Gnome can, more effective on my iMac than KDE.
<LjL> fnord_: if you add them, yes... they're separate icons though. but in Gnome you simply *already* have those three separate menus by default, so i'm not sure what you're looking for
<pike_> trilingualkid: gnome gtk themes will work in xfce too for instance
<LjL> fnord_: anyway, no, you can't use Kicker applets in the GNOME panel. nor viceversa
<excitatory> so.. the rendering speed of firefox on my system is horrible.  konq render speed is nice, but i don't use it too frequently for www.  over the holiday weekend i was on a slower ubuntu and windows machine, and firefox rendering speeds were phenomenally faster than my much faster box..
<crowley1027> I just bought a surround sound system with 3 outputs going to 3 different analog line in's and i don't have 3 line in's....
<snowflake> Is Ubuntu open-source, please?
<crowley1027> can i set it up?
<LjL> snowflake: yes
<Scuzz> yes it is open source
<mattions> snowflake:  Yes :)
<superkirbyartist> Anyone know where Ubuntu puts printer drivers?
<LjL> snowflake: there are packages that are not open source, however.
<trilingualkid> pike_:my pc is only a month old. I don't think that xubuntu would fit it well, then.
<Music_Shuffle> trilingualkid, install it and run it when you feel like.
<fnord_> i changed my xorg devices sect: to read unichrome via and openchrome(each on diffrent restarts)and xorg wont start up,i get the errormodual does not have a unichrome modualdata:data object or something like that
<Music_Shuffle> excitatory, something's off there >.>
<fnord_> LjL, thanks
<trilingualkid> Does xfce look exactly like gnome? or is there a diff?
<gaten> excitatory:  try this: http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_2.html
<cyphase> how do you make Epiphany shrink tabs like Firefox does?
<fnord_> LjL, what aboute the mac like menu bar?
<Scuzz> enterprise edition is a server os right?
<LjL> trilingualkid: it looks different, which is because it *is* a different environment. they both use GTK, though.
<pike_> trilingualkid: it depends.. i like it on my linux gaming machine.  i use fluxbox (very lightweight) on my 64 bit comp. *shrugs*
<superkirbyartist> I am looking for the printer drivers on my computer (hard drive); where does Ubuntu store them?
<haxality> does anyone have any good links for gnome customization?
<LjL> fnord_: no luck. that doesn't even work with non-KDE apps *while* you're running them in KDE
<trilingualkid> LjL: what is GTK? (this is my fourth day with Linux)
<Scuzz> gnome-look.org
<LjL> Ubotu, tell trilingualkid about gtk | trilingualkid, see the private message from Ubotu
<superkirbyartist> Please where does Ubuntu store drivers for printers?
<Scuzz> or google it
<marcell_> <haxality> http://gnome-look.org
<stefg> trilingualkid: xubuntu is best for machine with 64 to 256 MB RAM and a weak CPU.... like P III' s. If you have 512MB+ and a 1GHz+ CPU  go for Gnome or KDE
<huffy> will fedora load on to a laptop, i cant get ubuntu to work on my laptop because of the ATI issue, or is there anything simular that will work?
* pike_ thinks he smells a war brewing
<trilingualkid> How does ubotu work?
<saxofoner> He's a vot
<LjL> Ubotu, tell trilingualkid about bot | trilingualkid, see the private message from Ubotu
<saxofoner> *bot
<drow_> Can someone help me adjust the margins on an HP printer?
<marcell_> huffy debian?
<trilingualkid> how do you get ubotu to work?
<LjL> ?
<saxofoner> you type something with a ! in front of it, and it says its knowledge on that topic.
<saxofoner> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saxofoner> Thre
<saxofoner> There you go
<trilingualkid> What do you type in?
<LjL> what about you just read the message i just had it send you?
<pike_> drow_: try http://localhost:631  or google about cups maybe
<saxofoner> "!ubotu"
<superkirbyartist> OK I ALREADY INSTALLED THE DRIVERS!  WHERE ARE THEY STORED?!
<saxofoner> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LjL> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<trilingualkid> saxofoner: ok.... i'll try it.
<stefg> that was foreseeable :-)
<marcell_> !asm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trilingualkid> !LjL | Ubuntu
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LjL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<trilingualkid> hm.....
<trilingualkid> that didn't work
<marcell_> !assembly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assembly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<marcell_> !assembler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assembler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> WHERE ARE THE DRIVERS FOR PRINTING?!
<stefg> ouch!
<saxofoner> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pike_> anyone wanting to talk to ubotu "/msg ubotu .."
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linux_scholar> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<linux_scholar> !xfce
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !botabuse | linux_scholar
<ubotu> linux_scholar: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Music_Shuffle> Wow. That quieted the channel much.
<stefg> ... pheeewww...
<saxofoner> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saxofoner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<huffy> whats the differences between ubuntu and debian?
<LjL> well, i guess the ones who had anything interesting to say were overwhelmed by the bot abuse...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell huffy about debian | huffy, see the private message from Ubotu
<linux_scholar> LjL:do i have to go to the ubuntu-bots channel to use the bot?
<pike_> huffy: ubuntu is considered more desktop friendly
<saxofoner> ubuntu runs on debian
<skitz00> is there ubuntu for my pda?
<LjL> linux_scholar: that, or just start a private query. type /query ubotu
<LjL> saxofoner: it does?
<huffy> thx
<linux_scholar> LjL: thanx.
<LjL> skitz00: no
<stefg> linux_scholar: /msg ubotu [factoid] 
<saxofoner> !debian | huffy
<ubotu> huffy: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<skitz00> any linux for my pda?
<LjL> skitz00: which PDA?
<huffy> which pda
<lupine_85> IOW, ubuntu forked debian (as the joke goes :D)
<defiant> Am I inthe right place to find out how to install flash? I have a 64bit system and cannot get it to work.
<skitz00> axim x51v
<saxofoner> yes defiant
<saxofoner> we can help
<defiant> excellent
<LjL> Ubotu, tell defiant about flash64bit | defiant, see the private message from Ubotu
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, I like that one ;P
<defiant> I have seen that and have tried it, and i am still totally lost with it
<signalvsnoise> Anybody know of any good cron guis for xubuntu?
<ubuntuuser> anyone here use gimpshop?
<Scuzz> xfce does look very nice
<saxofoner> ubuntuuser: I'd like to, how do you install it?
<skitz00> i want linux on my axim x51v
<saxofoner> ubutu, linux > me
<saxofoner> hmm...
<defiant> I keep getting no installation candidate when I run
<defiant> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<saxofoner> buh bye, all.
<stefg> saxofoner: syntax error in line #1
<nix_ferret> turboprint cost $$$ but it works very easily, specially for n00bs
<ubuntuuser> lol, not sure, trying to find out now, i was thinking of dowloading the rpm from the site, using alien to convert it, and then installing it that way. anyone think that should work fine?
<skitz00> there must be something
<LjL> skitz00: http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/DellAximX50 but it seems in a very early stage
<sime> Hi all! I've got problem with mouse becoming jerky when system is under heavy IO to hdd or from DVD/CD. Is there a way to give X higher priority or something similar?
<LjL> skitz00, well, it won't fall down from the sky for sure
<skitz00> and wrong model
<skitz00> thats the old model
<arand> Hello! Where does Evolution store emails and the contact list? I need to recover a broken system and those are the most important files to back up.
<LjL> skitz00: google hints to the fact that it shouldn't matter
<LjL> still, it's in pre-alpha anyway.
<stefg> arand: ~/.evolution is the dir to backup, first
<skitz00> 200 mhz difference won't matter
<Adion> I've got a problem with the install. When running the CD install, it says there's was a problem with xorg and that it couldn't load. I think it's something to do with the graphical installer, and it not recognizing my video card. Is there a text installer for 6.10?
<arand> thanks stefg
<defiant> can someone please walk me through or give me a hand with this?
<ubuntuuser> how do i install a tar.gz package?
<pike_> ubuntuuser: it usually works but if youre comfortable with it id compile instead or search for a deb
<LjL> skitz00, well, actually, http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/DellAximX51
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntuuser about tgz | ubuntuuser, see the private message from Ubotu
<arand> Are there any important documents not stored under /home/?
<defiant> I saw the private message
<LjL> ubuntuuser: if by "package" you actually mean a Slackware package, then don't.
<defiant> and that did not help because I keep getting errors
<Asc> sime,  is dma enabled for hdd and the cd drive?
<stefg> LjL: is that a macro of your IRC client you're using?
<pike_> arand: /etc/ config files maybe
<LjL> arand: not ones that you can create while not being root
<LjL> stefg: yes
<stefg> k
<ubuntuuser> um, i don't know. i downloaded the gimpshop in that format, and am not wondering how to use it
<sime> ubuntuuser, try tar -xzvf yourtarthing.tar.gz. Then in folder yourtarthing there should be something to help you install sw.
<Mathew> Is the Alternate CD the 64bit PC one?
<stefg> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<apokryphos> Mathew: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<arand> Is there any way to install from CD, and replace everything but the contents of /home?
<defiant> Not trying to be rude, but has anyone seen my request?
<Adion> Agh. So I should have downloaded the alternate CD...
<apokryphos> arand: not unless you have /home on a seperate partition
<superkirbyartist> Hello?!
<stefg> arand: yes, by having /home on a separate partition
<skitz00> guess it will be a while
<Asc> sime, it probably won't help much, but you *can* change the priority of X.  'pgrep xorg', then 'renice -5' the resulting process number.
<sime> Has someone here played with making X more responsive under heavy load? I'd like to know how to do that.
<arand> thanks apokryphos
<mlehrer> sime: me too
<sime> thanx Asc!
<stefg> sime: check the COn Kolivas kernel patches
<Asc> sime, And there's probably a better way to do that.  Maybe somebody here knows what it is.
<skitz00> i hate bein stuck in windows
<Asc> Sime, the first think I'd do is make sure that DMA is enabled on all the drives, though.
<LjL> arand: i think i'd suggest using the Alternate CD for something like that. and being careful, too.
<aman> hey i was thrown out bcoz of copy pastin my problem
<LjL> arand: but, yeah, it can be done if you know your way around a little.
<aman> y ?
<superkirbyartist> WHY DO YOU SAY "MERRY XMAS" BUT YOU DON'T HELP ME WITH MY PRINTER?
<cwatson> sime: the lighter weight window managers might behave better under heavy load
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-186.d-ip.magma.ca]  by LjL
<JC_rtk> hi, does anyone ever have problems with this url in the sources.list when you do updates - http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu it seems to stop and start alot for me :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stefg> aman: freenode is nervous today... i get disconnected every 30 minutes
<arand> LjL: How little is "a little"
<Asc> superkirbyartist, chill.  It's entirely possible that nobody active at the moment knows how to make your printer work.
<fnord_> !Patiance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Patiance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skitz00> cups
<aman> r we allowed 2 copy paste here ?
<sime> Thanx for sugestions! hdparm sayes DMA is on.
<fnord_> paitance
<fnord_> !paitance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !paste | aman
<ubotu> aman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fnord_> damn you illiteracy!!!!
<LjL> arand, basically, you need to start the cd, then go to a console, mount your / partition, delete everything but /home, then go back to the installer, proceed, but select manual partitioning and instruct it to avoid formatting
<M0E^lnx> does kubuntu edgy 6.10 feature xorg 7.1 like the other edgy release does?
<cwatson> does anyone know why top would show a high overall cpu usage but show 0% usage for each process.
<gaussian88> lmao
<Asc> sime: Interesting.  I've not had the mouse slow down even on old hardware, except when dma was off.
<aman> ok
<gaussian88> lmao @ fnord_
<sime> Got to run. Thanx for help and advices. Bye.
<defiant> Hello?
<fnord_> yup
<aman> i m tryin 2 install samba but it gives errors
<arand> LjL: Thanks, I'll try that... after backing up /home
<fnord_> i changed my xorg devices sect: to read unichrome via and openchrome(each on diffrent restarts)and xorg wont start up,i get the errormodual does not have a unichrome modualdata:data object or something like that
<pike_> lol thats the second time superkirby has left before i could answer
<ctothej> can some one help me troubleshoot my installation of ATI fglrx drivers on Edgy?>
<skitz00> i can at least use ssh on my pda so it will kinda be like im running linux!
<crowley1027> I need help.  I just bought a surround sound system.  My PC has an audio card with a serial-looking port, and 3 jacks (line in, out, mic).  I have 3 separate plugs for the surround sound though...any thoughts?
<aman> 3.0.22-1ubuntu3
<ctothej> fglrxinfo gives me connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<stefg> pike_: don't worry.... we're living in an era with short attention spans :-)
<M0E^lnx> anybody?.....
<defiant> Is anyone able to help me?
<fnord_> can some one help me troubleshoot my installation of openchrome dirvers on edgy?
<aman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aman>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<aman> E: Broken packages
<skitz00> wheres the off topic chan?
<fnord_> defiant, whats your problem?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fnord_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<defiant> I am trying to run 32bit firefox so I can have flash
<defiant> it is not working
<pike_> crowley1027: im no expert on sound setups but if card doesnt suppport 5.1 a nice sound blaster is like $29
<aman> i think i hav 2 edit d sourcelist file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<crowley1027> pike_: can i just pick it up at a local walmart?
<nweaver916> quick question...what option in the sshd_config makes it so the server REQUIRES a key (i.e. no password logins allowed)
<gaussian88> defiant: the almighty google overlords gave me this when searching
<pike_> crowley1027: er sblive card i mean. yeah
<gaussian88> defiant: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<gaussian88> maybe there is something there that will help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*dharmesh@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<defiant> I did search and I got a thread that shows how to do it, but when those steps are performed, there is an error message
<arte_> hi ppl!
<JC_rtk> freenode seems to be really lagging for me. it's taking 5/6 minutes (maybe more) for people's messages to come through. i.e. it's 22:25 on my clock and the last message which came through was at 22:19. is everyone else having this problem too? if not it must be to do with the url in my sources.list which i'm using right now for updates and having problems with too :(
<arte_> can u tell me where is main cfg file for keyboard shortcuts ?
<defiant> stating package ia32-libs-gtk has no installation candidate
<gaussian88> defiant: hmmm.   Yeah.  I've never done this before, just tought I could do a little to try to help....
<defiant> I appreciate it
<kohr_> yo, i just got a new pair of headphones with a mike, USB, and suprisingly they work on ubuntu, exept that the volume control is not working, it shows the volume going up and down but it seems to have no effect on the headphones volume.  However the mute button works for the mike
<fla> hi, ubuntu sucks (today ;)). http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326432 <- please have a look. it is _really_ urgent.
* stefg warns everybody that LjL is in that infamous 'Paste here and get banned'- mode :-)
<arte_> i want manually edit it, coz some shrtcts cant be disabled
<apokryphos> fla: a brief description of your problem with the link often helps
<gaussian88> defiant: it really just looks like the ia32-libs package isn't available.  Did you try to grab that separately, then install all the other stuff required?
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, you probable don't have your /etc/apt/sources.list fully enabled
<gaussian88> defiant: looks like everything else is available in the multi/universe
<kohr_> i am trying to get the volume control to work with a pair of headphones
<defiant> I have been working on this issue for two straight days
<gaussian88> TheGateKeeper: ia32-libs looks like it's not there
<defiant> with no solution
<fla> okay, my creative soundblaster isn't recognised by ubuntu, cat proc/sound/cards doesn't show the device, only my tv card. alsa also doesn't recognize my soundcard. my new install is a fresh install, the old worked fine, with sound. please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326432 ;)
<gaussian88> defiant: patience
<arte_>  can u tell me where is the main cfg file for keyboard shortcuts ?
<gaussian88> or as fnord_ would say:  patiens32345jfa
<fnord_> defiant, sorry i cant help you,have you tried the forums?ive been trying to enable 3d rendering for a few days
<nweaver916> kohr: I had to modify the applet to use the alsamixer "headphone" control, instead of master (at least on my laptop)
<fnord_> gaussian88, you forgot the Q
<gaussian88> lol
<defiant> I have searched the forums as well and everyone keeps pointing me to the url that I received in pm
<defiant> no problem fnord
<kohr_> nweaver916, which applet?
<gaussian88> are you 100% sure your repos are setup correctly?
<gaussian88> that's step 1
<TheGateKeeper> gaussian88, defiant  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/ia32-libs
<nweaver916> are you using the volume control in the tray, or like keyboard ones?
<defiant> I am never 100% sure of anthing
<dehvokahn> evening guys - can anyone explanation why formatting a fresh 160GB HD to Ext2 (used Acronis) would leave it with only 139GB of space?
<kohr_> nweaver the headphones have a volume control
<jbroome> dehvokahn: old bios maybe?
<fla> it's the roudning.
<kohr_> nweaver i am testing to see if any volume controls work
<fla> my 100gb device is a 93gb device after formatting.
<TheGateKeeper> I don't know if the devs have removed it in latter releases
<jbroome> fla: 20 gb worth of rounding?
<dehvokahn> jbroome, shouldn't be....it's a brand-spanking new drive
<davey_> how do I set up a network bridge
<nweaver916> like an analog pots dial on the headphone, or a USB headphones that s/w change?
<fla> jbroome: could be.
<LjL> dehvokahn: because 1) the size as given by the manufacturer might be expressed in decimal multiples while what you see is in binary multiples  2) the filesystem itself needs some space to store the metadata
<jbroome> dehvokahn: bios on the computer, not the drive
<LjL> likely number 2
<arte_> soab
<dehvokahn> fla, i figured i'd lose about 11 GB from rounding
<fla> jbroome: my 100gb is a 93gb, my 30gb ipod is a 27gb.
<stefg> dehvokahn: GiB != GB, and on ext*-systems there's always 5% resxerved for root, unlees you sudo tune2fs -m0
<defiant> gatekeeper: that downloaded a corrupt file
<fla> and there's a 5% rule for root
<TheGateKeeper> !info ia32-libs
<ubotu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in any distro I know
<fla> so i'd say it's the rounding.
<defiant> ok then why is that tutorial asing for it
<emun> help, before i quit using ubuntu, i have a problem with sudoers , getting errors , cannot get into root, tried to edit /etc/sudoers no luck , just messed up my suse on the other partition
<jbroome> perhaps a fdisk -l would show where the space is being used
<dehvokahn> wow, i didn't figure i'd lose that much to rounding....but that makes sense
<dehvokahn> thanks guys!
<apokryphos> emun: you really shouldn't be mucking around with the sudoers file
<fla> okay, my creative soundblaster isn't recognised by ubuntu, cat proc/sound/cards doesn't show the device, only my tv card. alsa also doesn't recognize my soundcard. my new install is a fresh install, the old worked fine, with sound. please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326432 ;)
<fla> *spam*
<fla>  :/
<kohr_> nweaver its usb, there are buttons that say + and -, i am not sure how exactly they change the sound, but when i change it , the volume on ubuntu goes downs, (you know the window that pops up with the sound? that works)
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, what downloaded what corrupt file?
<emun> i was told to edit it to solve the problem
<defiant> the link you showed me had a cunch of mirrors that downloaded a corrutpt file
<nweaver916> it changes the sound, but not the headphone sound?
<kohr_> nweaver916, yes
<nweaver916> there is an option to change which volume control is changed by those (somewhere in gnome config)
<stefg> fla :  someone might have decided to drop the support for your card in the new kernel
<nweaver916> it's set to master control, and not headphone control
<defiant> I guess I will have to go back to Windows Xp
<kohr_> nweaver916, the keyboard and muting it on ubuntu seem to do nothing also
<signalvsnoise> y'know, gcrontab is a piece of crap.
<lynucs> .
<fla> stefg: no, i don't think so. i installed the same from the same ubuntu cd as before. this is _not_ possible.
<kohr_> nweaver916, so it would be in alsamixrt
<kohr_> nweaver916, so it would be in alsamixrt
<kohr_> nweaver916, so it would be in alsamixer
<kohr_> sorry
<defiant> Which sucks
<signalvsnoise> its clearly time for an fltk replacement.
<fnord_> defiant, quiting that easy?
<up365> fla: Have you tried working thru the sticky-Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide on Ubuntu forums, it worked fro my SB Live
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, that link was to breezy, I would imagine you are using dapper or edgy, I don't know if that lib is stil in the repos or if the devs have removed it
<nweaver916> no, I think it's in gnome control stuff, iirc
<defiant> two days for one problem is not easy
<stefg> Fla , oh this is a *re-install*, not an upgrade, right?
<nweaver916> I had to change it for my laptop
<fla> up365: no, url please.
<TheGateKeeper> still*
<nweaver916> think it's "keyboard" type shortcuts in gnome config
<fla> stefg: yes it is. completely formatted and so on.
<defiant> I am running Kubuntu
<emun> apokryphos, this is the error in terminal   ,,, sudoersfile: syntax error
<up365> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<kohr_> nweaver916, could i use both?
<fnord_> defiant, linux isnt easy,it takes a while to learn,but its fun.
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, so what is your problem?
<fla> up365: ty
<defiant> Installing FF 32bit with Flash.
<gaussian88> TheGateKeeper: he's on a 64bit system
<defiant> Wine will not install and neither will that
<nweaver916> I'm not sure. Like I said, I changed it on my laptop so the control panel modified the speakers, and the buttons modified the headphone
<Nergar> hey now!
<fnord_> can some one help me troubleshoot my installation of openchrome dirvers on edgy?
<defiant> I figured I would install wine and it would be easier
<Nergar> happy holidays!
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava  <-- you seen this?
<defiant> well that was a joke too
<nweaver916> I think you could make keyboard master, and headphones modify headphone, but not if they use the same keyboard shortcuts
<defiant> Yes I have
<TheGateKeeper> gaussian88, I got that :-)
<defiant> the first step does not work
<up365> fla: np good luck
<kohr_> nweaver916 where are these settings? gnome-sound-properites?
* jamesbrose is gone
<stefg> Fla, : hmmm... strange. But i found by experience that the installer actually never installs twice in the exacct same way (for whatever reason). Especially on dapper, a couple of identical installs to the identical machine sometimes give different results
<defiant> that first file does not exist
<LjL> !username
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<fla> stefg: if up365's link won't work, i'll try debian tomorrow. no excuses.
<defiant> TheGateKepper, I have
<kohr_> nweaver916 where are these settings? gnome-sound-properites?
<haxality> I'm having an odd problem with the adobe flash player, when I go to some websites like metacafe.com it tells me to update it even though it's the latest version
<haxality> what should I do?
<stefg> Fla... (/whisper mode) good decision.... the stupid bugs in edgy deserve some punishment (lost users)
<emun> hi, is there a way to reinstall ubuntu like an update to resolve this stupid sudoers error, just reinstalled suse on another partition without problems , i am begining to get frustrated with ubuntu help somebody please
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, the manual method looks very straight forward
<drow_> How do I find out which PPD file my printer is using? (CUPS printing system)
<nweaver916> gnome-keybinding-properties has some stuff
<BackPacker> emun: Boot in rescue mode, edit /etc/sudoers, then reboot in normal mode
<snowflake> `What do I have to download in addition to VMware Player?
<BackPacker> emun: Before you edited sudoers, you did back it up, didn't you? Or log all of your changes to that file somewhere?
<LjL> snowflake: to do what?
<snowflake> LjL: to emulate Windows
<stefg> snowflake: some VMware images to make actual use of it? :-)
<linux_scholar> If I install KDE in Ubuntu, will I be able to restore it to Gnome in the future?
<FlimFlamMan> does anyone want to recommend a notebook PC vendor that works well with Ubuntu?
<LjL> snowflake: well, you need Windows for starters.
<fla> stefg: hehe :) i tried debian today but for no reason, it took more than two hours to format a 90gb device in ext3. this couldn't be right, so i reactivated ubuntu. and now there's "the" soundproblem.
<jbroome> FlimFlamMan: lenovo
<LjL> snowflake: aside for that, you need to create a VMWare virtual machine. this will help: http://www.easyvmx.com
<linux_scholar> FlimFlamMan: Compaq Presario works GREAT  w/ Ubuntu
<kohr_> nweaver916 it calls the volume up and volume down key commands
<emun> backpacker, i spent the whole night trying to do that no success that, just mucked up my suse
<linux_scholar>  If I install KDE in Ubuntu, will I be able to restore it to Gnome in the future?
<jbroome> yes
<linux_scholar> jbroome: how?
<apokryphos> linux_scholar: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<BackPacker> emun: Do you want a default sudoers file? You can boot in rescue mode, replace the old one with the default one, then reboot
<LjL> linux_scholar: actually, you can just use both and switch at any time.
<kohr_> nweaver916 thanks, this is an awesome config place
<linux_scholar> LjL: how do I do that?
<LjL> linux_scholar: just select the wanted session (Gnome or KDE) when you login, at the "Options" menu
<linux_scholar> LjL: ok. I'll try that.\
<kohr_> nweaver916 i tried playing some songs, and they come out of the speakers, but i set the gnome-sound-properties to be usb headphones, and the test worked there
<No_Hope> is there any 1 in here looking for EXTREMELY cheap web hosting ?
<defiant> TheGateKeeper, that did not work either
<jbroome> No_Hope: no
<haxality> I'm having an odd problem with the adobe flash player, when I go to some websites like metacafe.com it tells me to update it even though it's the latest version
<haxality> what should I do?
<defiant> now firefox won't even load
<Aardwolf> Hi, I just installed packages gcc and g++ with apt-get, and I tried to compile something with g++
<emun> backpacker, i tried that but as a newbie , tried to edit sudoers did not work, how do replace file with default
<linux_scholar> LjL: All there was on the Options menu @ startup was gnome and terminal.
<Aardwolf> However, it gives the following output: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26775
<No_Hope> www.vibenet-hosting.com
<Aardwolf> do I need anything else before I can compile with g++?
<stefg> haxality: YOU SHOULD IGNORE THE WARNINGS
<BackPacker> emun: I'll put a default copy in a pastebin and give you the URL. Wait here while I get that done, then I'll tell you what to do with it...
<stefg> oops... caps now off again
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<n2diy> haxality: Stop going there?
<haxality> ..
<haxality> ok
<emun> thanks holding on
<haxality> my problem, she is solved!
<linux_scholar> LjL: All there was on the Options menu @ startup was gnome and terminal.
<haxality> :|
<davey_> bridging, network, how do I do it
<BackPacker> emun: OK, go here for the sudoers file, let me know when you've downloaded it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39075/
<emun> ok
<n2diy> linux_scholar: Did you install KDE?
<linux_scholar> n2diy: how do i do that?
<LjL> !pm | linux_scholar
<ubotu> linux_scholar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<LjL> linux_scholar, quite obviously, if you don't *have* KDE, you won't get KDE on that menu.
<defiant> Maybe there is something that I am not telling ou guys in order to make this work. Am i missing any information to tel lyou?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell linux_scholar about kde | linux_scholar, see the private message from Ubotu
<kohr_> when I play music, it goes into the speakers instead of the headphones, how do i change this?
<kohr_> !headphones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kohr_> !headphone
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, you probable need to uninstall the old version before attempting to install the new one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defiant> I did
<linux_scholar> LjL: thank you
<n2diy> click on system-admin-synaptic, then search for KDE, mark it for install, and then click the apply button.
<defiant> can you see why i am frustrated with this now
<defiant> :-)
<huff> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> !msg the bot > kohr_
<ctothej> Hey. I'm trying to troubleshoot why my fglrxinfo gives me libmesa details. can someone tell me how to check the links for libGL.so and libGL.so.1 ?
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, linux is like that sometimes :-)
<n2diy> linux_scholar, click on system-admin-synaptic, then search for KDE, mark it for install, and then click the apply button.
<defiant> do u know of anything I can try?
<defiant> other than those things that did not work  :-)
<emun> ok, backpacker i have it
<defiant> I mean maybe I am missing something small that I have been missing for two days
<kohr_> anyone want to help me with headphones ?
<huffy> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<kohr_> USB headphones
<cwatson> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, not really beyond the wiki, I suppose you could install a 32bit version of your OS and use that untill you are a bit more familiar with linux
<joel> Could someone point me to tutorials for absolute computer beginners?
<jbroome> google.com
<trilingualkid> LjL: I was seeing what you and linux scholar were talking about kde. after kde is installed, can i just log on with kde in the options menu?
<lynucs> anyone has clue of converting .mov files into avi?
<jbroome> ldp.org
<kohr_> !msg the bot > cwatson
<daedra> 925 people! soooo busy here
<lynucs> just tried mencoder
<defiant> Funny you mentioned that, That was the first install which was totally borked
<lynucs> got allways an error
<gaussian88> TheGateKeeper: Good suggestion
<emun> Backpacker, i have the url
<LjL> trilingualkid: yes
<trilingualkid> LjL: I was seeing what you and linux scholar were talking about kde. after kde is installed, can i just log on with kde in the options menu?
<BackPacker> emun: OK, here's a list of instructions to write down. First, reboot in "rescue" mode, or whatever Ubuntu calls it. It's the other boot option on the Grub menu
<defiant> my NVIDIA drvers got all screwy
<trilingualkid> LjL: how? After clicking on Options......
<trilingualkid> do I choose
<BackPacker> emun: You'll get to a shell console screen (text only)
<trilingualkid> KDE that simply?
<LjL> trilingualkid: session / kde
<LjL> yes
<trilingualkid> LjL: will that change the logon screen look?
<trilingualkid> LjL: or just the desktop look?
<BackPacker> emun: change directory to wherever you saved the sudoers file: cd /wherever
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, I have nvidia but have never bothered to enable hardware acceleration
<LjL> trinkolade: no. if you want to use the KDE login manager (KDM) rather than the GNOME one (GDM), you'll have to type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<BackPacker> emun: change the permissions on the file with this: chmod 440 sudoers
<trilingualkid> LjL: and another thing is - how long does it take to install it? it's been installing for 5 min
<BackPacker> emun: change the ownership with this: chown root.root sudoers
<kyja> please help me !!!
<defiant> ok well maybe this other problem will be easier to solve.
<defiant> My screen moves in a weird manner
<defiant> it does not scroll smoothly
<BackPacker> emun: copy it into the /etc directory: cp -f sudoers /etc
<LjL> trinkolade: also, if you just want to try KDE out, and you think you'll remove it later, i suggest that you use aptitude rather than apt-get to install it. otherwise, if you're on Dapper, you won't be able to easily remove it, and even on Edgy, i found the autoremoval feature a bit weird
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, some distro's will install all the nvidia stuff for you, Mandriva, & dare I say Sabayon
<LjL> trilingualkid, that depends on your computer. has it finished downloading it yet?
<stefg> TheGateKeeper: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx enable"  is very hard to type... i understand you :-)
<BackPacker> emun: At this point, you should be able to reboot and sudo should work as it did before.
<BackPacker> emun: [End of instructions] 
<trilingualkid> LjL: still not.
<LjL> trilingualkid: it sure is big, and i don't know of many computers that will take shorter than 5 minutes to install it
<LjL> especially if you consider download time.
<defiant> stefg was that a sarcastic respone
<trilingualkid> LjL: well, it's at Get:27 stage now
<kyja> I have a dual core p4 and and an install changed the kernel. now my system gets overloaded with one cpu report
<kyja> please help
<achandra> Does anyone know if the PPC version of ubuntu can be set up to do network based installs over TFTP and DHCP??
<trilingualkid> LjL: how many stages are there?
<LjL> trilingualkid: well, if it's still downloading, i suggest that you stop the download (as long as it's just downloading, it's safe) and do it again with aptitude, if you didn't
<LjL> trilingualkid, i don't know what you're talking about.
<LjL> trilingualkid: before you pressed "Y", it listed the packages it was going to download, and the total size in bytes.
<TheGateKeeper> stefg, never tried it, lots of people seem to have a lot of agro, & I can't be bothered with the potential agro, having said that I am now running gentoo, so that is just me lol
<defiant> funny even running that sarcastic post it still did not work
<LjL> and it should be giving you an estimated time to completion (of the download) on the right.
<stefg> TheGateKeeper: so have fun with figuring $CFLAGS out :-)
<flyinghippo> Is there a way to reconfigure X11?
<flyinghippo> I kind of messed up some of the settings.
<stefg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defiant> well, thanks for the help TheGateKeeper, I will be forced to go back to windows
<snowflake> How do I find out how much RAM my computer has, please?
<`rich> snowflake, free -n
<TheGateKeeper> stefg, got it sorted, tclock in enlightenment is however driving me nuts lol
<Theodor> Hey there, anyone available to help me install Ubuntu ?
<`rich> Theodor, are you having a specific problem?
<n2diy> snowflake: type top in a terminal.
<Theodor> `rich, I'm affraid so.
<emun> thanks backpacker i will try it i hope i do not muck stuff again
<`rich> Theodor, tell us about it :)
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, if that's what you want to do, there fair enough, but there are other alternatives
<BackPacker> emun: I'll be here for a while if you want to try it. Come back if there are any problems
<Theodor> Each time I try to install it, it gives an error and the pixels on the screen goes extra white and black.
<defiant> TheGateKeeper, as in?
<gaussian88> snowflake: fyi: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<`rich> Theodor, what's the error?
<Theodor> I just downloaded the DVD version of Ubuntu, and I did burn it on a dvd.
<defiant> I tried FC6, did not install properly, I tried Ubuntu, did not work, now Kubuntu and more issues
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<BackPacker> emun: Just make sure you type the commands exactly as I showed you them
<Theodor> It first says that the kernel is 100% loaded, and then there is a file that process, but I couldn't catch the name.
<gaussian88> snowflake: I put the link just for some info on how LInux uses RAM, not for the usage of the ps command
<Theodor> Hold on, let me see if I can catch it ... I have to restart the computer each time it goes booom.
<gaussian88> snowflake: I always hear people saying "linux uses so much RAM"
<trilingualkid> LjL: how do I cancel it?
<LjL> trilingualkid: ctrl-c
<LjL> trilingualkid: *only* if it's still just downloading
<n2diy> defiant, how old is your machine?
#ubuntu 2006-12-28
<defiant> 1 month
<Theodor> Okay, the problem occures once this is done: initrd.gz
<trilingualkid> LjL: thanx. It was taking such a long time!
<jur> hi
<`rich> Theodor, it sounds like a graphics issue - are you using particularly old/obscure hardware?
<trilingualkid> LjL: so, what did u say about pressing Y?
<Theodor> It's my laptop, and I have ATI RADEON X600
<n2diy> defiant, the hardware may be too new to be fully supported yet, do you have an old box laying around?
<Theodor> I tried to use the option: Install with safe graphic or something.
<defiant> Yes  i do
<`rich> no luck i take it
<Theodor> Do you think it'll work if I use text based installation ?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`rich> Theodor, It's worth a try, even if it's just to narrow down what's going on.
<LjL> trilingualkid... when you do "sudo apt-get install <something>", it will always (well, as long as it's not a single package) ask you for confirmation first. and it will always specify how big the total download size is going to be. you know what kind of connection you have, so you can make your sums
<jur> <-- Ubuntu 6.06 -- AGP NVidia 4200 -- I seem to be getting video lag AND Device Manager says my card bus is PCI instead of AGP !
<n2diy> defiant, try installing Ubuntu on the old box.
<defiant> I never thought of that
<Theodor> I'm just worried about my laptop. Because I have to shut it down eventhough the hdd is still working.
<LjL> trilingualkid: and anyway even after you've pressed Y and Enter to confirm, it will always give you an estimated time to completion.
<Theodor> but I'll give it a try.
<defiant> but even that one is about 5 months old.
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, use livecd's to test that a distro is happy with your hardware
<trilingualkid> LjL: is there anyway to use the package manager to install it?
<LjL> trilingualkid: KDE is a desktop environment, and the kubuntu-desktop package includes a lot of goodies (everything that's in Kubuntu). so it's clearly going to be a couple of hundred megs
<defiant> livecd's? What is that?
<stefg> !Desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<LjL> trinkolade: err... what did you think apt-get and/or aptitude are? they *are* the package manager.
<Theodor> What does "INSTALL IN OEM mode" means ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell trinkolade about apt | trinkolade, see the private message from Ubotu
<stefg> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<trilingualkid> LjL: so can I use package manager or not?
<LjL> trilingualkid: yes. you just did.
<trilingualkid> LjL: oh. Is it just basically installing the OS?
<LjL> trilingualkid: aptitude IS the package manager. apt-get IS the package manager.
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, its something like 600+.
<TheGateKeeper> stefg, are you a dev?
<Music_Shuffle> For the full.
<jp82> hi
<trilingualkid> LjL: I'm understanding now....
<Music_Shuffle> <-- always installs KDE, flux, xfce + gnome. :o
<stefg> TheGateKeeper: no, thanks, I'm alive and kickkin' :-)
<theDan> hi. i installed ubuntu on one of my hdds, but the system boots off another w/ windows.. is there a way i can remove ubuntu & the bootloader?
<trilingualkid> LjL: so am I just replacing the OS?
<TheGateKeeper> stefg, :-)
<LjL> trilingualkid: apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic, Adept and friends are all front-ends to the Debian package management system: APT.
<Theodor> damn it
<Theodor> it's not working
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Music_Shuffle> :o
<Theodor> sorry.
<LjL> trilingualkid: no. you're installing packages. specifically, you're installing the packages that are listed as dependencies of the kubuntu-desktop package.
<defiant> Which version of Linux is the easiest to begin on?
<LjL> you're not replacing anything.
<Music_Shuffle> I wasn't being really serious, but some people would take it seriously. :)
<LjL> !offtopic | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snowflake> defiant: Ubuntu, please.
<korona> so anyways...i came in here for a support question...for ubuntu...basically when I boot Ubuntu off of the CD and click on the Install on the desktop, i get as far as the computer asking what my location is in the world
<n2diy> defiant, Ubuntu.
<trilingualkid> LjL: so it just changes the desktop appearence?
<jp82> I got WINE to install Photoshop CS, but I can't get it to boot
<fla> up365: this ubuntuforums guide didn't help :(
<korona> at that point the instillation crashes
<LjL> trilingualkid: do you know what KDE is?
<Music_Shuffle> K Desktop Environment.
<LjL> or what GNOME is for that matter
<Music_Shuffle> Key there is 'Desktop Environment'.
<trilingualkid> LjL: K Desktop Environment
<defiant> I am sorry what was this I just got?
<Aardwolf> How can I get "SDL.h" on my ubuntu, to allow me to compile programs that use SDL?
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, did you read my answer to that in the url I gave you?
<Music_Shuffle> defiant, come to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want a bunch of responses not all saying 'ubuntu' ;P
<LjL> trilingualkid, not what the acronym means. what it *is*. if you know what it is, then you know what installing kubuntu-desktop will do: install it. plus a couple of KDE programs.
<Theodor> I'm affraid it has something to do with the PCI, my problem that is.
<stefg> !info sdl-dev
<ubotu> Package sdl-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<Theodor> It said that it couldn't allocate something at address 0
<Aardwolf> :/
<defiant> I am reading it now TheGateKeeper
<korona> so yeah...does anyone know why the instillation for ubuntu crashes on me
<LjL> !info libsdl-dev | stefg
* Theodor sighs big time.
<ubotu> Package libsdl-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<trilingualkid> LjL: no. i don't know what it is
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, what'd you do again?
<`rich> korona, from that line? no :)
<korona> i mentioned something before
<Theodor> I tried every single option, and yet the same problem occurs.
<`rich> ooh, i'll scroll up, one min
<Aardwolf> libsdl-dev appears to work
<Music_Shuffle> `rich, korona's install apparently gets to asking location and then crashes.
<defiant> I understand
<korona> during the Live CD
<Theodor> Something is wrong. It's either Ubuntu is not identifying my hardware or it's Ubuntu not identifying my hardware.
<stefg> LjL: yup, that what apt-cache search told me as well... highlight on Aardwolf < read it
<Aardwolf> yes! it works
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, you're forgetting one. Ubuntu just might not be recognizing your hardware! :P
<LjL> stefg, Aardwolf: yeah, spurious apt-cache result. it probably was there on dapper but not on edgy. there are many libsdl*dev packages on edgy though
<trilingualkid> LjL: what exactly IS the K Desktop Environment
<trilingualkid> ?
<TheGateKeeper> defiant, you got to keep as it, my first with Mandrake was a total disaster
<Theodor> That's not funny ;( ... This is very frustrating. I've been waiting like a month to get my hands on Ubuntu
<Theodor> and now it's not working.
<TheGateKeeper> at it*
<korona> so either rich or music shuffle, since your the ones listening here...do you have any idea...is there any way to install this NOT from the live cd?
<fnord_> can some one help me troubleshoot my installation of openchrome dirvers on edgy?
<kane77> what is a best way to get all the packages that I need to install (dependencies and stuff..) onto a computer that's not connected to internet and doesn't have a DVD drive??
<`rich> Theodor, do you have another computer you can try it on? without actually installing anything.
<Music_Shuffle> korona, install from the alternate CD?
<Aardwolf> how can I upgrade breezy to edgy?
<korona> tried alternative CD
<Music_Shuffle> No luck either?
<korona> i admit there are problems with hardware detection with my CD rom as well
<Music_Shuffle> Or rather, what's it..do?
<korona> no luck...
<trilingualkid> LjL: what is KDE, exactly?
<Theodor> I'm thinking about my desktop, but I won't risk shutting it off and the like. It cost me way too much.
<`rich> korona, must say i have no idea. that kind of thing just shouldn't happen tbh, and i have no idea where we might find errors/logs etc
<Music_Shuffle> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<LjL> trilingualkid: this is a description i've written once of what makes up ubuntu, read about desktop environments https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KnowThyUbuntu
<Music_Shuffle> korona, I had that happen with this machine.
<TheGateKeeper> trilingualkid, a desktop
<korona> really...
<emun> backpacker, i can not bave the file u sent me i have the file opened at the url on my desktop
<stefg> Aardwolf: only step-by-step ... breeezy-> dppaer-> edgy
<korona> what was your solution
<emun> i mean save
<Theodor> I'll be back, I'll try it on my sister's desktop =)
<defiant> I would not be concerned if I could do what I needed to do
<Music_Shuffle> Although...my problem was caused by my RAM timings being messed up. So I had to reset them from 'Auto', because it was erroring on heavy i/o.
<`rich> Theodor, haha, nice.
<BackPacker> emun: You mean you have it open in your web browser?
<korona> it could be the RAM as well for all i know
<korona> my computer has some problems
<emun> yes
<korona> and I dont have enough money to replace some of the hardware
<Theodor> that's if she let me man ;p
<LjL> trilingualkid: KDE is the graphical interface, in a nutshell. it's what (some) programs (KDE programs) use to give you buttons and menus, and what the system uses to give you a panel and a desktop. same goes for GNOME. only, they're different. "what are the differences?" - well, they're just different. what are the differences between the Windows, the Mac OS and the GNOME user interfaces? a lot. same.
<kane77> what should be the umask in fstab for ntfs disk??
<kane77> it doesnt mount...
<korona> so...can you give me an idea what to do then rich?
<joeamined> hi folks
<BackPacker> emun: Did you click the link near the top that says "Download as text"?
<Music_Shuffle> korona, is it an OEM machine?
<korona> OEM as in...
<Music_Shuffle> Or do you have access to BIOS stuff?
<korona> I have acecss to bios
<korona> its a Dell
<Music_Shuffle> As in...Original Equip. Manufac., like HP, Sony, Compaq, etc.
<joeamined> i'm using debian etch and i'm hezitating to move to ubuntu
<emun> ok i clicked on it
<stefg> kane, if it doesn't *mount* then it's not related to umask... only r/w-permissions are affected
<Music_Shuffle> Right, Dell too.
<Aardwolf> "Could not calculate the upgrade" "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade." "Please report this as a bug."
<Aardwolf> Hereby I report it :)
<BackPacker> emun: and what happened?
<Music_Shuffle> It might be the disk drive cords possibly. Are they fastened securely?
<kane77> stefg, to be precise it mounts but I cannot access it...
<stefg> kane77: ahhh...
<korona> Its hard to tell...its a notebook
<stefg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<emun> it openened in plain text
<rstanca> hi, anyone if it to make split archives with bzip|gzip? nothing in the manual...how do you make split archive in linux?
<korona> I have had several problems with windows crashing on me...and i have resorted to a double partition...but was never able to install ubuntu
<BackPacker> emun: So now, in your browser, do File, Save As
<linux_scholar> Is KDE better for advanced users only?
<kohr_> how do i select the default audio output?
<BackPacker> emun: Save it somewhere and make a note which directory it's in
<Music_Shuffle> linux_scholar, not really, why?
<emun> i have save page as in firefox
<BackPacker> emun: That's the one
<korona> rich or music shuffle... suggestions on what approach to take?
<un_operateur> rstanca, split --help  or  man split
<un_operateur> ?
<emun> ok i want to save in to a floppy is that ok
<Music_Shuffle> korona, Can you load the LiveCD for any other distro?
<ik> hi
<Music_Shuffle> Hello.
<kohr_> how do i select the default audio output? I am trying to get it to output to USB headphobes
<korona> i tried another distro for the live CD
<un_operateur> kohr_, if you use alsa, at a terminal - asoundconf
<BackPacker> emun: You can save to floppy if you want, but why not just save it in your home directory?
<kitche>   linux_scholar: kde has more configurablitiy then gnome does
<Music_Shuffle> korona, which? And..did you have any luck with it?
<ik> im a windows user, but, i want to be better, i want to use linux now, is that posible?
<LjL> linux_scholar, is the difference clearer now?
<kohr_> un_operateur thanks
<TheGateKeeper> linux_scholar, suggest you do some googling on KDE, gnome, xfce, fvwm, enlightenment & fluxbox
<Music_Shuffle> ik, get an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Music_Shuffle> And try it out while keeping Windows?
<ik> ah ok
<emun> ok where is home directory
<kitche> emun: /home/user
<kane77> stefg, thanx a lot... i had umask set to 007... dunno why :D (probably some james bond stuff) lol
<emun> ok,
<Music_Shuffle> I almost said Places -> Home. :P
<un_operateur> LjL, do you know where can i get some good info on upstart, how it works, how it is different to init, what the different files are, etc?
<BackPacker> emun: in the Save As box, where it says "File", just enter /home/emun or whatever your user name is
<CientificoLoco> how do I install software for shoutcast? In windows I used to use "WinAmp and its own ShoutCast" ...
<kitche> Music_Shuffle: that's ok I have /usr/home/user for mine :P
<TheGateKeeper> Music_Shuffle, that is the beauty of livecd's you can try without worrying about what is installed on your hard disk
<BackPacker> emun: that should be /home/emun/sudoers, of course
<korona> i'm not certain and I didn't have any luck
<Music_Shuffle> TheDebugger, I know, I was telling someone else :P
<LinAsH> rstanca, krusader has some features to do this
<korona> is there any way to install ubuntu via windows
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks though. :P
<kane77> korona, dont think so...
<mnoir> korona: why would you want to?
<cwatson> korona: you could install ubuntu into a vm
<kane77> korona, why do you want to?
<korona> live CD install does not work
<LjL> un_operateur: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ maybe
<kohr_> un_operateur asoundconf list gives 2 options, neither of wich look like my USB headphones
<Music_Shuffle> You can do it through VM, yeah.
<TheGateKeeper> korona, you could VMWare
<stefg> kane77: i can hear the theme in the background (funnily enough we got a James bond evening on german TV right now, so it's /really/ comming out of my speakers.... :-)
<korona> VMware...i'm unaware of what it is
<Music_Shuffle> But then its sorta...neutered comparatively.
<Music_Shuffle> !vm
<tito_linux> I'm trying to boot into a text-only mode, how do I do this from GRUB?
<mnoir> korona: then why would installing it thru win work?
<ubotu> vm: A mail user agent for Emacs.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.19-9 (edgy), package size 563 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<Music_Shuffle> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<korona> because there are hardware problems with my DVD Rom
<rstanca> un_operateur thanks, but that would the same as rar`s split archives, as far as I know split can "split" any file...i want to compress a big file into multiple parts, email it, and extract it, LinAsh krusader is for X i want for command line, thanks anyway
<kane77> stefg, so dont forget to set permissions to all files set to 007 :D
<TheGateKeeper> korona, enables you to have a guest OS running in a window
<un_operateur> kohr_, ahh USB .. you'll need to get them up running first
<kitche> korona: vmware server is what you want workstation costs money while the server is free as in beer
<korona> I see...
<korona> well...VM ware seems like my only solution for now...
<korona> unless you have any other suggestions
<kohr_> un_operateur i can get sound on it, sound recorder works, gnome-sound-properties test works
<kitche> korona: what does the live cd do not boot?
<kohr_> un_operateur but i want mplayer and such to output to it also
<korona> Live CD boots
<korona> just...crashes during the time
<korona> when it is asking where I am in the world
<korona> it loads the map
<LjL> !enter | korona
<tito_linux> Does anyone know how to boot into a text-only mode (Edgy Eft) from GRUB?
<ubotu> korona: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<korona> but fails to load the interface to the point where it is interactive
<stefg> kane77: i still prefer defaults,noauto,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 .... so this is james bond, moneypenny, Q and and M at astrike :-)
<TheGateKeeper> korona, you can dual boot, another option which I use is to use a caddy system, put 1 OS on one hdd & another one on another hdd
<korona> I have my hard drive partitioned into two sections
<un_operateur> rstanca, you have to use split in coordination with bzip/gzip ..
<Arafangio1> I'm having difficulty getting accelerated 3D to work here, using the official proprietary drivers (ATI)
<trilingualkid> what's the apt-get thing to install kde in ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> korona, well there are other distros too
<korona> so...as long as there are no other suggestions I shall go attempt VM Ware
<kohr_> un_operateur any suggestions?
<un_operateur> kohr_, perhaps this might work -- gnome-sound-properties
<tito_linux> korona: Use the alternate CD?
<trilingualkid> What's the apt-get command to install KDE?
<cwatson> trilingualkid: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<un_operateur> kohr_, type that command out at a terminal
<korona> I believe its a Hardware issue for me...other CD's have been innefective
<trilingualkid> cwatson: thankyou
<Arafangio1> The relevant lines of fgl_glxgears are:  Major opcode of failed request:  145 (GLX)
<Arafangio1>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<korona> thank you very much though...
<apokryphos> trinkolade: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<kohr_> un_operateur i already tried that, i can get sound into the headphones on the test, but when i use a diffrent sound source (mplayer etc) it is from the speakers
<apokryphos> trinkolade: it's a good idea to always read the channel topic before speaking in a channel.
<X_[Serenade] _X> Isn't that comand  sudo apt-get install KDE
<huffy> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r4/i386/iso-cd/ Does anyone know which one i need, im on a laptop with XP :( and ive never done this before
<trinkolade> apokryphos, do you want to get killed? Obviously you do...
<apokryphos> trinkolade: sorry?
<Fudge> hi, why do my ssh sessions timeout to ubuntu?
<un_operateur> kohr_, the tests might be working there, but what is the default playback device as listed there?
<apokryphos> trinkolade: just be sure to read the channel topic before talking in the channel. Your answer will probably already be there.
<X_[Serenade] _X> cwatson: isn't the command for installing KDE sudo apt-get install KDE?
<kohr_> un_operateur when i put it on autodetect, it goes to the speakers
* trinkolade kills apokryphos 
<n2diy> Fudge, the other box isn't accepting connections?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Arafangion> So, where should I go to try and get ATI to work?
* stefg wonders if anyone is actually noticing /topic and the welcome message to #ubuntu.... as Einstein said... the universe and ignorance are endless, except that I'm not 100% sure about the universe
<un_operateur> kohr_, what is the default playback device as listed by gnome-sound-properties, is it your USB headphones?
<tito_linux> Does anyone know how to boot into a text-only mode (Edgy Eft) from GRUB?
<apokryphos> trilingualkid: this channel is for support. Please be civil in it.
<trilingualkid> apokryphos: what do you mean?
<un_operateur> tito_linux, what do you mean?
<BackPacker> tito_linux: I know how I'd go about it, but no guarantees it would work
<tito_linux> I need to boot ubuntu in text-only mode, no X server
<compu73rg33k> what's ubuntu's client for dhcp?
<MarcN> tito_linux: catch the boot (press esc), then edit the kernel line to remove splash also set initlevel to 3 (no x)
<kohr_> un_operateur it doesn't list a "default", it has an autodetect, which is the speakers
<stefg> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trilingualkid> apokryphos: what do you mean?
<un_operateur> tito_linux, you'll need to disable gdm/kdm from within linux first
<BackPacker> tito_linux: And you want to do that every time, or just as a Grub option?
<tito_linux> Just once to isntall the Nvidia driver
<stefg> !info dhclient
<ubotu> Package dhclient does not exist in any distro I know
<compu73rg33k> what's the difference between dhclient and dhclient3
<apokryphos> trilingualkid: which part of my statement was confusing?
<trilingualkid> apokryphos: what do you mean by "civil"?
<compu73rg33k> !info dhclient3
<ubotu> Package dhclient3 does not exist in any distro I know
<BackPacker> tito_linux: then MarcN told you basically how to do it
<cypruser> How do I delete a file in Ubuntu?
<un_operateur> tito_linux, this ought to disable gdm --  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<stefg> BackPacker: tjhat's probably a part of dhcp-tools
<kohr_> un_operateur i spoke to soon
<huffy> !netisnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netisnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> cypruser, right click--> send to trash
<BackPacker> stefg: what is?
<emun> this directory business is confusing , i put the file on my desktop i can find it later
<kohr_> un_operateur i see the default, let me try that
<Music_Shuffle> and then empty the trash?
<huffy> !binary
<trilingualkid> cypruser: you can drag the file to the trash or press delete on your keyboard after clicking on the file.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypruser> I mean, how do I delete a file in the terminal.
<tito_linux> So I change the kernel line by removing splash and adding "initlevel 3" to the end?
<compu73rg33k> I moved a harddrive and network card to a new computer
<BackPacker> stefg: maybe you meant that last one for someone else
<un_operateur> kohr_, what i really meant was you need to set your USB sound device as the default playback device ..
<Fudge> is it keepalive in sshd.config to prevent the session timing out?
<compu73rg33k> and now the network card isnt' getting an address
<kohr_> un_operateur yeah, i did that
<daedra> cypruser: sudo rm yourfile.name
<lime4x4> has anyone gotten an intel 537Ep modem working in ubuntu-edgy? I've followed several guides all with no luck
<kyja> please help me get dual core working
<un_operateur> tito_linux, run this command and gdm is not autostarted -- sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<stefg> BackPacker: yeah, sorry... glitch of mind
<sdubois92|afk> hey tito
<apokryphos> trilingualkid: hah, apologies. You have a dangerously similar nick to trinkolade
<un_operateur> tito_linux, there is no way do disable the gdm from grub itself
<kyja> this does not work > sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<compu73rg33k> oh fucking a, the cat 5 cable wasn't plugged in lmfao
<BackPacker> stefg: I get those all the time :-)
<crimsun> un_operateur: no, there isn't.
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language | compu73rg33k
<ubotu> compu73rg33k: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sdubois92|afk> How do I install Internet Explorer in ubuntu?
<Fudge> lol
<un_operateur> crimsun, thats what i just said :)
<compu73rg33k> sorry for wasting your time haha, and sorry for the language :P
<LjL> sdubois92|afk: using WINE.
<sdubois92|afk> i just want to go on the internet
<kohr_> un_operateur i am trying to, but when i switch tabs in the sound manager, it goes back to my laptop sound card
<sdubois92|afk> so i need internet explorer
<Phr34Ck> Okay it worked on another computer ... So it wasn't working on my laptop?
<LjL> sdubois92|afk: ...? no.
<apokryphos> in which case, trinkolade: this channel is for support. Please be civil in it.
<kitche> sdubois92|afk: why not use firefox?
<n2diy> sdubois92|afk: you are on the internet.
<crimsun> un_operateur: you may wish to point him to /etc/X11/default-display-manager, since an upgrade of gdm will recreate those symlinks.
<sdubois92|afk> i dont get it
<humbolto>  do UDP packages have a source address?
<Phr34Ck> My laptop specs are: Intel Centrino 1.7 Ghz, 512 mb of rams, Ati X600 64mb, IDE hdd ...
<sdubois92|afk> i thought internet explorer was the internet
<un_operateur> crimsun, i think he just wants to temporarily disable gdm anyway, just to install his graphics driver
<cypruser> How do I delete a directory?
<LjL> sdubois92|afk: obviously you thought wrong.
<kohr_> sdubois92 go to a terminal and type firefox, lol
<LjL> cypruser: man rmdir
<einPaul> Guys... I removed the part of the taskbar that shows the small icons of running programs (gaim, xchat, etc.). How do I get it back?
<Fudge> rm -rf
<trinkolade> apokryphos, yes, no problem, but could you please stop highlighting me?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cypruser about cli | cypruser, see the private message from Ubotu
<un_operateur> kohr_, one sec
<sdubois92|afk> UBUNTU sucks
<Intelligitimate> How do I combine mp4 files in Ubuntu?
<BackPacker> cypruser: use a file manager, or use the rmdir command
<kohr_> sdubois92 how did you manage to install ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-91-93-169.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by LjL
<crimsun> einPaul: add the notification area back to the panel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kohr_> lol
<kitche> should have seen that coming
<Music_Shuffle> Heheh
<Music_Shuffle> A troll much? =/
<breezy> is there any way for me to browse through apt-get's history, like the way I can with synaptic?
<einPaul> crimsun, Thanks!!
<dm> Hey guys how do i clean up the "OPEN WITH" section , i have so many custom commands in there its ridiculous
<un_operateur> kohr_, in your gnome-sound-properties, don't you get a drop down-menu for "Sound Playback" to choose from the available devices on your system??
<einPaul> now: does anyone know a good ftp client that supports multiple threads for one file?
<crimsun> breezy: not unless you look at aptitude's or dpkg's directly, no.
<breezy> crimsun: how do I look at the aptitude history?
<kohr_> sdubois92 yes, there is that, and a test button next to that
<crimsun> breezy: have you been using aptitude?
<Genius314> how do I create a theme for firefox? I can't paste any folders or .jar files into the firefox folder; it says I don't have access to the folder because I don't own it.
<kohr_> sdubois92 on the sounds tab there is a default sound card setting
<un_operateur> einPaul, quite obviously the FTP server you use that with will have to support "multi-threading" too .. but i dont think there are any
<Arafangion> So, how do I get 3D Accel using ATI?
<Intelligitimate> How do I combine mp4 files in Ubuntu?
<Bstor> hey guys
<stefg> !ati | Arafangion
<ubotu> Arafangion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bstor> can you write to NTFS  thru ubuntu
<Bstor> at all
<Arafangion> Apparently, one has to disable composite and all sorts of shit, HOW do I find this info out?
<einPaul> un_operateur I'm pretty sure it does
<kohr_> sdubois92 which keeps changing back to my sound card whenever i set it to the headphones
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g > Bstor
<Arafangion> stefg: Thanks, giving that a look now. :)
<stefg> !ntfs | Bstor
<ubotu> Bstor: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kitche> Arafangion: what window manager are you using?
<PriceChild> !language | Arafangion
<ubotu> Arafangion: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arafangion> kitche: Gnome.
<Intelligitimate> Bstor, I think there is a program called NTFS Fusion or something that does it.
<stefg> !fuse | Bstor
<ubotu> Bstor: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kitche> Arafangion: also are you using XGL?
<kitche> Arafangion: ok so your using metacity
<un_operateur> einPaul, you're pretty sure but not definite, can you show me a FTP server that supports that functionality?
<Arafangion> kitche: It's a default install of Ubuntu Edgy, plus vmware
<kitche> !ati|Arafangion this tells you how to enable 3d acc for ati cards
<ubotu> Arafangion this tells you how to enable 3d acc for ati cards: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Intelligitimate> How do I combine mp4 files in Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> I've actually already installed and am currently using the ATI drivers.
<breezy> crimsun: not really. I used apt-get install xubuntu-desktop,  but now I've changed my mind and I want to go back to the basic server setup
<kohr_> un_operateur on the sounds tab there is a default sound card setting
<fowler> Intelligitimate,  Try mencoder
<tito_linux> In trying to boot into text only removing splash and adding "3" or "initlevel 3" still booted X. I went into the ""system recovery" mode instead, can I install the nvidia drivers from here/
<tito_linux> ?
<kohr_> un_operateur which keeps changing back to my sound card whenever i set it to the headphones
<crimsun> kohr_: use asoundconf directly from a Terminal.
<Genius314> Where do I put .jar files for a firefox theme?
<kitche> Arafangion: installing the driver doesn't mean your using 3d acc type in glxinfo|grep rendering and see if it says yes or no
<un_operateur> kohr_, do you have a "Devices" tab?
<crimsun> breezy: then the log won't be of any use to you.
<stefg> Arafangion: then it's time to write an 'unsatisfied customer'-complaint to the ATI-dev's :-)
<Intelligitimate> What commands, fowler?
<Bstor> thanks stefg
<kohr_> un_operateur yes, i do have that tab
<Arafangion> kitche: Yeah, it's still using mesa.
<kohr_> un_operateur i tried mplayer, and it says this: alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<BackPacker> tito_linux: as long as you don't need Internet access, you should be able to install the drivers
<eztk> http://www.istartedsomething.com.nyud.net:8080/20061227/microsoft-free-ferrari/
<einPaul> well un_operateur, I can't, but is it not possible to resume on ftp? this would mean that you can set different threads to start downloading at different parts of the file... Or am I wrong on this?
<un_operateur> kohr_, under that tab, do you have a menu for "Sound Playback" ?
<fowler> Intelligitimate,  not sure - only used it a bit but -oac copy and -ovc copy might do the trick - read manaul
<cypruser> Whenever I use the "rmdir" command, it always says that the directory is not empty.
<eztk> lol, free laptops from microsoft...
<eztk> money buys love, so it seems.. lol
<dm> eztk what?
<mwe> cypruser: use rm -rf instead
<kohr_> un_operateur yes, i set it to the USB audio
<fowler> cypruser,   rm -rf BE CAREFUL
<eztk> dm: read it.. some bloggers given laptops
<cypruser> Why should I be careful?
<kitche> Arafangion: thent hat driver how to should help out sicne there is a section that says how to get 3d acceleration going for ATI
<dm> eztk i was just shocked when you put free and microsoft in the same sentence
<mwe> cypruser: what fowler says as well. there is no going back
<fowler> because rm -rf / mydir as a type will nuke your system
<fowler> err typo
<Arafangion> kitche: http://rafb.net/p/KFXxaM71.html
<cypruser> Oh. That's alright.
<breezy> crimsun: do you know of any way I could roll back to the server setup w/o doing a complete re-install?
<Arafangion> kitche: I am using the fglrx driver.
<flyinghippo_> Hello.
<crimsun> kohr_: what's the output from ``grep defaults.pcm.card ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf''?
<un_operateur> einPaul, well, good point but most public FTP servers ban multiple connections from a single client (which is what i was getting at)
<flyinghippo_> Is this the appropriate channel to ask questions?
<shaggs> hey guys why cant i put an image into the usr/share/pixmaps folder
<mwe> fowler: I actually did that once. hit ctrl-c when I realized it but /bin and stuff was gone. had to reinstall
<cypruser> flyinghippo_: Yes.
<flyinghippo_> Okay.
<crimsun> breezy: use dpkg's log
<kitche> Arafangion: yes but you have to do steps to get #D acceleration which the steps are on that howto
<dm> Hey guys how do i clean up the "OPEN WITH" section , i have so many custom commands in there its ridiculous
<flyinghippo_> In that case...
<eztk> dm: LOL, well, we know they expect something back in return... you're right. nothing comes for free with them. the charitable work in africa is to buy future market space .. thats all, to influence nations,create a healthy population in time for future microsoft sales
<BackPacker> flyinghippo_:  you just did
<Arafangion> stefg: That's such a tired old joke :(
<einPaul> ok, so you mean actual servers...
<un_operateur> kohr_, and after setting the device there, does it not stick?
<einPaul> un_operateur
<flyinghippo_> My laptop has a resolution of 1280x800, and I tried editing xorg.conf to add it, but it's not working.
<kd7swh> does anybody know if the iPod will play XviD files with Lame\MP3 audio?
<rexxkwando> I have a new desktop with a linksys wmp11 wifi card in it, but no luck yet connecting... what can I do?
<flyinghippo_> Is there any way to get this to work/
<Genius314> Folder Properties>Permissions tells me "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions"
<kohr_> un_operateur that sticks but it doesn't seem to affect mplayer
<fowler> flyinghippo,    you need 915resolution
<crimsun> un_operateur: we know about that issue; that's why I'm asking him to provide me output.
<flyinghippo_> 915resolution?
<fowler> flyinghippo,  it patches the video bios to add that mode
<dm> eztk  haha so true, sad,... but very true
<flyinghippo_> Okay.
<stefg> Arafangion: that's not a joke, but a sad fact of life.... ATI drivers for linux are sub-satndard....
<un_operateur> crimsun, sorry, i dont follow?
<fowler> flyinghippo,  let me guess - laptop with GMA 950?
<Arafangion> stefg: jokes aren't neccessary fictional.
<racarr> !xinerama
<flyinghippo_> I guess so.
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<shaggs> ah file permisions are set to root
<crimsun> un_operateur: the applet issue selecting the default sound card that doesn't "stick"
<fowler> flyinghippo,  apt-get install or use synaptic and you should be fine
<kd7swh> ATI drivers are sub-standard anyway
<flyinghippo_> It's a laptop.
<flyinghippo_> I don't know aobut the GMA 950 thing.
<kohr_> crimsun, the output is !defaults.pcm.card default
<stefg> Arafangion: get me! this is not joking
<tony__> yo
<un_operateur> kohr_, how about the menu for "Music and Movies", tried that?
<Arafangion> kitche: Looks like I was _very_ close to this!
<tony__> question
<crimsun> kohr_: and what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<fowler> flyinghippo,  it's an intel graphics card
<un_operateur> crimsun, asoundconf wasnt listing his USB sound device --
<Arafangion> stefg: My mistake, I thought it was black humour. :)
<tony__> which is better 5.10 or 6.10?
<breezy> crimsun: what cmd do I issue? "sudo dpkg [?] " ?
<tony__> ubuntu
<crimsun> breezy: no, read the dpkg log.
<flyinghippo_> Okay.
<kohr_> crimsun, it doesn't list my USB device
<shaggs> so how do i change the folder permisions
<flyinghippo_> I'll check it out.
<Arafangion> tony__: The one that works. :)
<stefg> Arafangion: in fact it was... errr... soe in between
<killown> does anyone know of a link to watch live tv ?
<fowler> flyinghippo,  the problem of not getting 1280x800 is common on the gma950. happens on my acer
<kitche> Arafangion: I would tell you the steps exactly but that howto has the steps anyways and I won't touch an ATI in Linux anyways to hard to get working
<LjL> tony__: don't use 5.10. use either 6.06 or 6.10
<flyinghippo_> Is this patch accessible on Synaptic?
<crimsun> kohr_: did you disconnect it without unloading the driver first?
<n2diy> tony_, 6.06
<LjL> tony__: 6.06 is LTS, 6.10 is not.
<tony__> it's the only version that won't freeze
<tony__> on my laptop
<fowler> flyinghippo,  was for me
<kohr_> un_operateur i set all of those to usb on that page
<tony__> I've tried 6.06 and 6.10
<flyinghippo> o_O
<tony__> and I get random freezes
<Arafangion> kitche: I already tried disabling the composite extension, but I used "false" instead of "disable", maybe that'll work :)
<kd7swh> tony_, 6.10 is good stuff
<flyinghippo> This is the same place?
<flyinghippo> I'll be right back.
<fowler> I have multiverse and universe enabled
<flyinghippo_> Okay.
<tony__> went back to 5.10 and it worked
<TC`> which iso ubuntu i need for the laptop with intel core 2 duo T7200 (2ghz, 4mb cache)
<tito_linux> I downloaded the Nvidia driver with WGET from the recovery mode, when I run the installer it says it cannot install properly in runlevel one. I have also tried "telinit" from the recovery mode to all runlevels (1-5) and each boots X
<tony__> could it be the cds were bad maybe?
<TC`> 64?
<TC`> bit
<n2diy> tony_, how much RAM is on your system?
<killown> does anyone know of a link to watch live tv ?
<kohr_> crimsun, i didn't upload any driver that i know of
<tony__> 2GB
<TC`> or defoult
<TC`> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<TC`>     For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<kitche> TC`: you want x86_64 or x86?
<kd7swh> anyone own a video ipod?
<crimsun> kohr_: not upload. Unload.
<un_operateur> kohr_, hmm strange, maybe muting your speakers in the volume control helps?
<tony__> P4 w/ HT
<TC`> kitche, i don't know, i'm geting tomorow new laptop
<fowler> Anyone run an Edgy 32 bit chroot inside Edgy AMD64 here?
<nix_ferret> Anyone here use pornview?
<stefg> tito_linux: have you any particular reason not to use the drivers available from ubuntu?
<BackPacker> tito_linux: try removing any links to gdm (or kdm) from one of the /etc/rcX.d directories, then boot to that runlevel
<LjL> tony__: could be, but you can check the CDs, they come with an integrity checker. look at the boot menu.
<TC`> i don't know much about architecture
<tony__> yea
<Genius314> Where do I copy a firefox theme to? Do I copy the .jar file, or unzip it?
<kohr_> nix_ferret i do
<BackPacker> tito_linux: rather than remove the links, just temporarily rename them
<tony__> is there
<tony__> a way
<nix_ferret> does it do video too?
<kd7swh> I have played around with pornview but xnview is better
<tony__> to upgrade to 6.10
<crimsun> kohr_: there's an issue where, if you disconnect a usb sound device without first unloading the usb audio driver, you cannot use any usb audio devices again until you unload the driver and reload it.
<kitche> TC`: well x86 will run good on x86_64 since x86_64 doesn't really have a lot of support right now for flash java and couple other programs
<tony__> without reinstalling?
<kohr_> nix_ferret yes
<tito_linux> stfg: My graphics card is weird and allways gives a messed up screen with dummy drivers, only commercial works
<tony__> like through my current distro?
<un_operateur> tito_linux, you need to be in the proper runlevel for that -- i.e. runlevel 2
<nix_ferret> hmmm, ok, thx
<mwe> Genius314: you install it from within firefox
<LjL> tony__: yes, but there's nothing that guarantees that your system won't break, given it breaks if you use the CD...
<un_operateur> tito_linux, why dont you just disable gdm dude?
<LjL> !enter | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tony__ about upgrade | tony__, see the private message from Ubotu
<kohr_> crimsun, well, it works kind of, it works perfectly for sound recorder
<kd7swh> nix_ferret, I have played around with pornview but xnview is better
<TC`> kitche , so you sugest to install x86 and wait for those things?
<tito_linux> How do I disable GDM? From the recovery mode?
<mwe> Genius314: tools->add ons->themes
<kiyomaro>  
<apokryphos> tito_linux: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<un_operateur> tito_linux, first boot up nomally
<TC`> on x86_64
<kitche> TC`: yeah at least with x86 you don't have to mess with the system alot
<crimsun> kohr_: what's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<LjL> !kr | kiyomaro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tito_linux> I can't boot up into X
<Genius314> mwe: How? All I see is the standard skin, and I don't see a "browse" option or anything.
<crimsun> kohr_: it's not going to work for alsa unless it's listed there.
<nix_ferret> cool, I'll check it out, kd7swh.
<LjL> tony__: have you tried booting with some of the "standard troubleshooting" kernel parameters? noapic, acpi=off..
<apokryphos> tito_linux: give us a litlte more info
<un_operateur> tito_linux, it doesnt matter, just get into the normal runlevel -- once in -- press CTRL+ALT+F1
<kiyomaro> !kr
<Aardwolf> !help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !ko | kiyomaro
<ubotu> kiyomaro: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<kiyomaro> thx
<tito_linux> My graphics card never works with the Open Source Nvidia drivers, I can't see a thing. So I need to isntall the commercial ones from a command line.
<stefg> tito_linux: try 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' . then restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace) and see waht 'glxinfo | grep direct' gives...
<flyinghippo> Now that I've installed 915resolution, what needs to be done?
<mwe> Genius314: tools->add ons->themes->get themes. or file->open and browse to the file you downloaded provided it's a valid theme file
<kohr_> crimsun, it is listed there
<pm2> Hi - I'm using the latest evaluation of workstation on a Kubuntu Linux host and trying Win2k as a guest.  All seems to be going well, but I'm having trouble getting my iPod to mount under Windows.  Nothing shows up in vm->removable devices->USB after I plug the iPod in.  Any thoughts?
<eztk> dm: well, everyone else is like.. awwww how cool man, good old billy is doing charity work in africa... blah blah blah.. but the guy is thinking strategically, its all an investment for the future of his company
<un_operateur> tito_linux, which is what we'd like you to do -- get to the command line :)
<crimsun> kohr_: then it should be listed in the output of ``asoundconf list''.
<flyinghippo> Never mind.
<fowler> flyinghippo,  restart X
<flyinghippo> I found something on it.
<flyinghippo> Okay.
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<eztk> dm: its like goverments giving aid, etc
<kohr_> crimsun, as the default, i think
<fowler> flyinghippo,  did it work?
<Aardwolf> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dm> eztk i never really minded Bill, i just dont like Windows with a passion
<flyinghippo> Is there a quick command to kill X?
<eztk> eztk: its for future arms sales, contracts, exports, etc
<kyja> please help me get dual core working
<kyja> this does not work > sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<apokryphos> stefg: glxinfo|grep direct is really not an indication that the drivers are installed, it's just an indication that direct rendering (RenderAccel) option is turned on.
<fowler> ctrl alt backspace
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Aardwolf about packages | Aardwolf, see the private message from Ubotu
<dm> eztk after all, he is a business man, and a good one at that
<crimsun> kohr_: mplayer -ao alsa  should work
<tito_linux> Do I use the command line in the recovery mode?
<kd7swh> nix_ferret, http://perso.orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/endownloadlinux.html
<mwe> Genius314: usually the theme will automatically install when you download it if it's a valid theme file
<eztk> dm: well, i know.. but to use charity for your own selfish purposes??
<crimsun> kohr_: (in fact, it should work without it)
<kyja> hmmm bugs
<Aardwolf> perfect
<kohr_> crimsun,  1 [default        ] : USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set
<kohr_> 
<shaggs> umm how do i change to be root in gui
<LjL> !offtopic | dm, eztk
<ubotu> dm, eztk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<un_operateur> crimsun, but mplayer will already be using alsa no?
<dm> eztk just look at all the other companies that do it :P
<apokryphos> shaggs: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<kitche> flugheim: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if you want X to be shutdown completely and not restarted
<stefg> apokryphos: i know, but for the nvidia drivers it's an easy way of verifying that nvidia, not nv is used
<flyinghippo> Okay.
<crimsun> kohr_: right. Keep in mind that usb audio is not dmixed by default; you cannot play multiple sounds by default without creating an asoundrc.
<BackPacker> shaggs: what is it you want to do?
<flyinghippo> I don't think it worked.  :\
<crimsun> un_operateur: see above :)
<apokryphos> stefg: it's not if the option isn't enabled.
<dm> Hey guys how do i clean up the "OPEN WITH" section , i have so many custom commands in there its ridiculous
<un_operateur> crimsun, aye, i saw above, which is why i asked :)
<mwe> !sudo | shaggs
<ubotu> shaggs: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> flyinghippo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if you want X to be shutdown completely and not restarted
<Genius314> mwe: Thanks. I'll figure this out later.
<shaggs> backpacker i am trying to put a file into a folder that is root owned
<eztk> dm: i know. anyway, wrists have been slapped.. LOL, better join that other channel
<flyinghippo> I'd like to know the command that reconfigures X.
<fowler> flyinghippo, try  sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution start         and reload X or just reboot the machine
<nix_ferret> kd7swh, do you do the tar.gz or d/l the rpm and convert to deb?
<kohr_> crimsun,  so... how do i make an asoundrc then?
<flyinghippo> Okay.
<BackPacker> shaggs: open a console and enter "sudo cp filename /directory"
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm converting a windows user over to ubuntu; what's a foss alternative to microsoft frontpage?
<dm> eztk lol dont mind LJL, hes just trying to keep it from being complete spam in here
<mwe> shaggs: read what I suggested please
<BackPacker> shaggs: Obviously, change the filename and directory to suit
<matt1982> i have a copy of ubuntu 6.06 would it be easy to update it to 6.10 if i install it?
<crimsun> kohr_: see the asoundrc & dmix sections on alsa.opensrc.org
<apokryphos> flyinghippo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tito_linux> stefg: i can't install that from the recovery mode, it says I need to switch to runlevel 3. But when I do telinit 3 it starts graphically
<LjL> shaggs: and that's a good enough reason to do something as dangerous as logging in as root in X? not ;-) just do alt+f2 and "gksudo nautilus". that's dangerous enough already, don't make it *more* so :)
<kohr_> crimsun,  then it should work?
<crimsun> tito_linux: that's because Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't play silly runlevel games. 2-5 are identical.
<Vuen> matt1982: yes, but you'll need to download like 450 megs of updates. it's easier just to download, burn and install 6.10
<un_operateur> tito_linux, you cannot install your graphics driver in recovery mode because most of the services needed to install software are not started then
<crimsun> kohr_: if you create it correctly, yes.
<n2diy> matt1982: How much linux experience do you have?
<cynical> Vuen: http://www.nvu.com/screenshots.php
<apokryphos> tito_linux: no need to change the runlevel manually, go through gdm.
<matt1982> n2diy: a little mainly suse but that is playing up and i fancy a change
<tito_linux> apokryphos: I do this from the recovery mode?
<matt1982> is xgl + compiz possible on ubuntu?
<un_operateur> tito_linux, please start-up in normal mode -- it doesnt matter if X starts or not -- once startup is complete -- press CTRL+ALt+F1 to get to the command line
<Aardwolf> apt-cache search kwrite
<tito_linux> un_operateur. OK; but I can't tell when it is complete, I'll try though
<Aardwolf> "apt-cache search kwrite"
<apokryphos> tito_linux: you don't need to, no. If you want X to be shut-down use what I said above.
<n2diy> matt1982: Personally, I'd just install 6.06, and what for the next stable release next year.
<stefg> tito_linux: we're not talking about the nvidia *.run file here. this is apt stuff, which works fro console or from X
<apokryphos> Aardwolf: ?
<matt1982> kk cheers
<apokryphos> matt1982: of course.
<apokryphos> !xgl | matt1982
<ubotu> matt1982: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Arafangio1> matt1982: Realise that the answer to any question with the term "possible" is generally "yes".
<BackPacker> Aardwolf: that works better in a console :-)
<un_operateur> tito_linux, well, give it a few minutes , that should be a good enough guess
<Vuen> cynical: beautiful, thanks
<Aardwolf> I saw you guys search with the bot somehow earlier, if I remember correctly...
<mwe> maybe he was looking for !find
<mwe> !find kwrite
<ubotu> File kwrite found in kate
<apokryphos> kwrite comes with kdebase
<apokryphos> but kate is better :)
<un_operateur> !info kwrite
<ubotu> Package kwrite does not exist in any distro I know
<kohr_> crimsun,  can i set it to be headphones when i plug in the headphones, but be speakers otherwise?
<apokryphos> ubotu: info kate
<ubotu> kate: advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<Aardwolf> thanks
<mwe> un_operateur: it said already it's in package kate
<Nergar> where can i get ubuntu support in spanish?
<un_operateur> mwe, and? :)
<apokryphos> !es | Nergar
<ubotu> Nergar: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<crimsun> kohr_: not yet. We don't have that functionality yet.
<n2diy> ubotu: spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nergar> thanx
<kohr_> crimsun,  cause thats the way normal headphones work from the headphone jack
<shaggs> ok so ubuntu wont let you just drag and drop files into certain folders
<mwe> shaggs: it will
<reiki> finally figured out my grub problem... wasn't grub at all. It was that darn UUID in fstab. I changed it to a normal device  name and everything went perfectly
<mwe> shaggs: but not if you don't have permission
<tito_linux> un_operateur: When I boot into normal I get a garbled image on the screen. Ctrl + alt + f1 did nothing to it.
<stefg> kohr_: headphone/speaker selection isn't controlled by *software* ... normally it's a physical switch in the headphone jack
<shaggs> mwe how do i get permission
<mwe> shaggs: in linux users cannot go about making a mess all over the system
<defiant> How many of you got a migraine when dealing with ubuntu for the first time
<apokryphos> shaggs: what are you trying to do?
<n2diy> reiki: good job.
<mwe> shaggs: what are you trying to do?
<BackPacker> shaggs: you can use the 'sudo' command in a console
<BackPacker> shaggs: that give you root privileges for that one command
<un_operateur> tito_linux, try that combo twice in a row or if that fails .. try one of CTRL+ALT+F2-F6
<breezy> crimsun: ok, I've opened up /var/log/dpkg.log ... how do I use this to uninstall xubuntu-desktop and its dependencies?
<shaggs> i can use sudo in console but that is a bit long winded i think
<apokryphos> shaggs: what is it that you are you trying to do?
<mwe> shaggs: please go ahead and read the page about sudo now! it's not long
<crimsun> breezy: read the log backward beginning from the bottom/end, and remove the packages.
<kohr_> crimsun,  it says this on the site you gave me: NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix.
<mefisto__> could someone take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552286#post1552286 It says I need to untar a file to the Mplayer-sources/libavcodec/ directory. Where is that directory found?
<n2diy> shaggs, sudo nautilus will bring up the graphical file browser.
<un_operateur> breezy, see the "remove xubuntu" section here -- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<crimsun> kohr_: we have not enabled dmix for usb audio devices.
<apokryphos> n2diy: please only advise gksudo/kdesu for graphical applications
<apokryphos> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<tito_linux> un_operateur: None of those did anything
<cypruser> What's the command to move/cut/copy a file in the Terminal?
<apokryphos> !cl | cypruser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> n2diy: don't tell him to do that. always use gksudo with gui apps or your perms might get screwed
<apokryphos> !cli | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<BackPacker> cypruser: copy: cp, move: mv
<un_operateur> tito_linux, you sure you tried CTRL+ALT+F1 (all together) twice in quick succession?
<stefg> !bash | cypruser
<n2diy> apokryphos: roger.
<tito_linux> un_operateur: Positive. The first time I did it it altered the mangled image slightly
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<byleth> beryl ftw
<Arafangion> kitche: Thanks for your help :)
<matt1982> lol im trying to install the live cd but the resolution is too small so i cant press next lol
<kohr_> crimsun,  this looks really complicated
<Arafangion> kitche: Works, though it's amazingly buggy. :)
<matt1982> it only lets me run in 640x480 lol
<matt1982> any ideas?
<kitche> Arafangion: welcome to the ATI world :P
<apokryphos> matt1982: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> matt1982: your question is answered in there =)
<sushi_> I guess something I added to my GNOME session makes it crash on login.... how do I reset it to defaults?
<Arafangion> kitche: I have to ensure that my mouse pointer is all the way to the left in order to watch a DVD :)
<matt1982> cheers apokryphos, do you go in #suse too?
<apokryphos> matt1982: yup
<un_operateur> tito_linux, ouch, errm, you'll need to delete the gdm symlinks in the /etc/rc*.d directories by chrooting in single user mode and then come back
<matt1982> thought you were helping me yest
<matt1982> cheers
<mefisto__> could someone take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552286#post1552286 It says I need to untar a file to the Mplayer-sources/libavcodec/ directory. Where is that directory found?
<tito_linux> un_operateur: I have no idea what that means, sorry.
<MybJames> hey is anybody here?
<stefg> no
<BackPacker> MybJames: No :-)
<MybJames> :o
<kohr_> nope
<Arafangion> kitche: I guess they don't test multiple screens of different sizes :(
<MybJames> i have a question
<MybJames> about irc
<kohr_> chirp chirp
<flyinghippo> Okay, I have one more question, and all of my questions will be over with.
<apokryphos> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> tito_linux, here are some instructions to chroot in single user mode - http://fsiu.uwc.ac.za/kinky/index.php?module=wiki&action=view&id=fsiu_server_25
<flyinghippo> How is it that I log in to root?
<apokryphos> !questions is <alias> ask
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<stefg> !anyone | MybJames
<ubotu> MybJames: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apokryphos> !ask
<Intelligitimate> I can't get mecoder to join my mp4 files correctly.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MybJames> Ok
<flyinghippo> Wait.
<flyinghippo> Never mind
<flyinghippo> I tot it.
<flyinghippo> *Got
<MybJames> How can i register my channel with chanserv
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mwe> why would he chroot in single user mode to delete some links? why not just delete them in single user mode?
<kitche> !enter|flyinghippo
<ubotu> flyinghippo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MybJames> hello?
<matt1982> apokkryphos: just had a quick scan of it but im unsure how that helps me press next because the screen is too small, do you have a more precise place i should look? thanks
<flyinghippo> Ah, sorry.
<MybJames> how can i register my channel with chanserv
<kohr_> chirp chirp
<kohr_> crimsun,  this looks really complicated
<Arafangion>  /msg chanserv help
<kitche> MybJames: offtopic but look at freenode's FAQ
<stefg> MybJames: /j #freenode
<adam_> hi, i need help regarding themes in xgl/compiz
<crimsun> kohr_: it's not.
<tito_linux> #freenode
<apokryphos> !xgl | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<un_operateur> tito_linux, instead of resetting the password there, you need to delete /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm file and the reboot
<Arafangion> stefg: How many weeks does it usually take for one to get voice in there?
<apokryphos> depends on if you talk, if you know staffers there
<mwe> un_operateur: why would he chroot to do that? why not just do it in single user mode?
<cypruser> Why do I need a CD-ROM for VMware Player?
<un_operateur> mwe, he will be in single user mode
<mwe> un_operateur: you obviously don't know what chroot does
<sushi_> cypruser: edit the machine settings and remove the CDROM virtual device
<kitche> cypruser: you don't but what cd is it asking for?
<un_operateur> mwe, I think i do, tyvm for the concern
<kohr_> crimsun,  I accidentally unplugged the headphones, and now it can't find the card
<stefg> Arafangion: that's intentional :-) they want you to read the FAQ and /topic .... somethig which isn't enforced too much in here :-)
<tito_linux> un_operateur: So I go into recovery mode and do "rm -rf /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm" right?
<sushi_> cypruser: you made need a CD to install an operating system on vmware
<un_operateur> tito_linux, but remember to chroot into the mounted / first
<cypruser> sushi_: You do?!
<crimsun> kohr_: kill $(lsof -t /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*) && sudo modprobe -r snd-usb-audio
<un_operateur> tito_linux, yes, thats quite right
<kitche> sushi_: vmware player just uses a hard drive disk
<mwe> un_operateur: why would he chroot? why not just delete the links?
<kohr_> crimsun,  thanks
<sushi_> How do I reset my Gnome sessions to default?
<tito_linux> How do I chroot?
<sushi_> kitche: ah I use server
<Arafangion> stefg: Do you always talk tongue-in-cheek?
<Arafangion> stefg: Or do you just not realise it? ;)
<mwe> tito_linux: you don't need to chroot
<breezy> un_operateur: wow that's a long list. thanks.
<un_operateur> tito_linux, it's explained there on the page
<stefg> Arafangion: that was in bold voice... no tongue-in-cheek
<apokryphos> sushi_: I don't use gnome but I presume you can do something like mv ~/.gnome2{,_old} && mv ~/.gnome{,_old}
<kitche> sushi_: yeah I tend to but making a hard drive disk isn't hard if you find a good readme
<Intelligitimate> I can't get mencoder to join my mp4 files correctly.
<flyinghippo> Okay, I ran 915resolution.  However, now my resolution is still in a 4:3 resolution.
<Arafangion> stefg: :)  I must get ready for a new day.
<sushi_> apokryphos: that's what I thought I should try, thanks!
<adam_> how do i change theme in compiz? :S
<NegativeSpace> Is there anything for Linux to remove DRM from media files?
<shaggs> n2diy thanks
<sushi_> kitche: like an iso?
<mwe> chrooting to delete some symlinks is the dumbest thing I've heard today
<apokryphos> !repeat | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<flyinghippo> My resolution is 1280x800, which is 16:10.  This causes it to keep repeating my desktop's appearance.
<stefg> !xgl | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<n2diy> shapps: nada
<n2diy> shaggs: nada.
<un_operateur> breezy, sorry, what was that for again, i forget?
<slack_baphomet> anyone know of a good app for making a slideshow on dvd/vcd for viewing pictures
<sushi_> flyinghippo: 915resolution never worked for me either - have you installed the video drivers ?  What card do you have ?
<joel> mwe: me too :)
<slack_baphomet> ?
<flyinghippo> sushi_:  I'll have to check, just a minute.
<shaggs> we all have to learn
<kitche> sushi_: it wants a vmware virtual disk for player, player can only use vmware hard drive disks I make a virtual hard drive disk and then use an iso to install that's the only way to really install with vmware player a guest os
<cmt^^> How come apt-get says that gnome-pilot is installed and updated, but the program won't run? It says "unknown command" when i try to run "gnome-pilot"..?
<apokryphos> slack_baphomet: I haven't tried it for some time, but ManDVD is very good: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38347
<compu73rg33k> is there a way to make it not prompt for a password when I sudo -s
<BackPacker> slack_baphomet: There are plenty of slideshow progs that can load the pix from a DVD
<Wolfgang> I have a problem with the Live CD. When I rebooted my XP machine and loaded the DVD-ROM drive with the boot cd the computer gave me an error message which is different than what should normally appear. Here is the message:  Verifying DMI Data Pool.....   Boot from CD:  ISOLINUX 3.11 Debian-2066-03-16 (c) copyright 1994-2005   isolinux: Disk error 32, AX=4280, drive 9f   Boot failed:press a key to retry...             Now I have tried
<apokryphos> cmt^^: dpkg -L gnome-pilot|grep bin
<stefg> sushi_:  http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml
<slack_baphomet> BackPacker: nice
<BackPacker> compu73rg33k: There is, but it's not advised unless you're already experienced enough to know how to do it :-)
<Flannel> Wolfgang: did you check the md5 of your iso?  did you burn at 4x?
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<LjL> kitche, sushi_: if one is lazy at searching for readmes, www.easyvmx.com
<junmin> hi guys. in java, how to print a ticket with a printer( parallet port),please??
<Wolfgang> I burned at 1x and the md5 said it was correct
<un_operateur> cmt^^, it probably is something else -- try tab completing it -- gnome-pil<TAB>
<kitche> LjL: hmm maybe that's the page that I read one time it was months ago :)
<sushi_> cypruser: you're the one who needs easyvmx
<joel> Wolfgang: did you try burning it again with another cdr?
<cypruser> sushi_: Yeah, I'm already using it.
<emun> i am back, help i do not have the choice of booting into rescue mode when i boot up ubuntu
<LjL> kitche: probably not, there isn't much to *read* there. you just tick a couple of checkboxes, and it creates a .zip file for you with the VM data (config file and virtual drive) in
<sushi_> I use vmware server and it works great =] 
<aeromix> hi all...I am looking through vnc.conf but I can't find where to set up Allow connections by default???
<aeromix> for all accounts..
<BackPacker> emun: I think it's called "recovery mode". Your boot menu should have 2 options, it's the 2nd one
<compu73rg33k> BackPacker: in all the other distros I've used putting NOPASSWD in visudo works
<Wolfgang> I'm using a Verbatim DVD and the first burned disk worked on the main PC, I used the same brand with another disk and tried it on the other pc and the error came
<compu73rg33k> but it hasn't worked in ubuntu
<compu73rg33k> :P
<cmt^^> apokryphos - i got it running now, but it doesn't find my docked palm-pilot :<
<BackPacker> compu73rg33k: what hasn't worked?
<mwe> compu73rg33k: it works here
<compu73rg33k> when I sudo -s it still prompts for a pword
<sushi_> aeromix: have you tried man vnc
<Flannel> emun: did you push escape to get to the grub menu after your POST screen?
<BackPacker> compu73rg33k: It will do until you edit /etc/sudoers to tell it not to
<emun> there is nothing like recovery mode choice
<LjL> compu73rg33k: of course it does. why shouldn't it?
<mwe> compu73rg33k: disabling the password for sudo is a bad thing (tm)
<aeromix> sushi_: No manual entry for vnc
<stefg> compu73rg33k: that's correct :-)
<un_operateur> compu73rg33k, why bypass the security of sudo, defeats its existence ..
<compu73rg33k> yeah you're prob right but it's so annoying typing in the pword all the time :(
<Music_Shuffle> Just once...
<apokryphos> compu73rg33k: give yourself a  shorter pass 8)
<Music_Shuffle> And then not-so-frequently after.
<Riyonuk> Anyone here?
<Music_Shuffle> No.
<cypruser> Whenever I try to use Windows XP in VMware Player, I always get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39082/
<compu73rg33k> apokryphos: that's actually a really good idea and I haven't thought about that haha
<Riyonuk> Anyobody at all
<un_operateur> compu73rg33k, you can always -- sudo bash
<BackPacker> compu73rg33k: you could start with "man sudoers"
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<mnoir> Riyonuk: nope
<Music_Shuffle> Riyonuk, obviously.
<Music_Shuffle> ..
<Riyonuk> awesome!
<Music_Shuffle> Yay! :D
<emun> no , maybe it is due to the suse on the 2nd pertition
<Flannel> un_operateur: please don't recommend that, sudo -s is the preferred method
<Riyonuk> Internet works
<Riyonuk> Well sometimes Ill log and I wont hear anyone talk for 2-3 days
<mwe> sudo -i is what you need to use to get proper root prompt
<nix_ferret> Anyone know the command for the show desktop button in Gnome? I want to make a shortcut
<Riyonuk> Ill even spam and not get kicked off
<Music_Shuffle> O.o
<stefg> compu73rg33k: .... or read about /etc/sudoers and learn how to apply NOPASSWD: there... BTW this is one of the reasons, why there are no virusses in the wild are known for linux :-)
<compu73rg33k> haha I know :)
<compu73rg33k> I think I'll just make a shorter pwrord that was a good idea apokryphos lol
<Flannel> emun: did you ever get to the grub menu?
<aeromix> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mwe> there a viruses for linux. far between, though
<emun> i used the live ubuntu cd also still no choice for recovery
<un_operateur> Flannel, I dont see much difference since /bin/bash is usually always the shell .. and if he'd changed it he's probably wise enough to know otherwise
<cypruser> Whenever I try to use Windows XP in VMware Player, I always get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39082/
<emun> yes get to grub have choice of my suse or ubuntu
<apokryphos> !repeat | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cmt^^> apokryphos - I give up :< it just won't find it
<mwe> cypruser: and you installed xp in vmware?
<Flannel> un_operateur: well, as of edgy dash is the default shell, and they mightve always set something else as their preferred shell, sudo -i will respect that
<kohr_> crimsun,  will this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39083/
<cypruser> mwe: I'm trying to.
<nix_ferret> Anyone know the command for the show desktop button in Gnome? I want to make a shortcut
<LjL> Flannel: sudo -s is preferred over sudo -i? since when?
<Riyonuk> Is there a command to update every single thing on my computer? Programs, ubuntu OS, uhh yeah
<SubMOA> hello all
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<un_operateur> Flannel, dash? did you mean bash?
<mwe> cypruser: well put in the install cd then retry. the player can't install though, AFAIK
<LjL> !dash | un_operateur, he means
<ubotu> un_operateur, he means: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Flannel> LjL: it's not.  I got it wrong.  Can never remember which it is, just checked, it is -i
<apokryphos> indeed. -i sets up more variables that may be needed
<stefg> cypruser: this is an issue for #vmware...... (although i can imagine the reactions there :-\ )
<mwe> cypruser: I think you need workstation or server to install
<Flannel> LjL: either, however, is preferrable to sudo bash, or sudo su -
<cypruser> mwe: What does the VMmachine file do?
<Wolfgang> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> Flannel: WHAT?
<SubMOA> ...I opened Xchat from my command line, now is there a way to close the terminal withough quitting xchat?
<LjL> Flannel: ah, y. i parsed the sentence backards.
<LjL> yes
<emun> i  think suse is better with this recovery stuff because i messed up stuff trying to fix this sudoers stuff and smoothly did an update istallation for my susu
<LjL> what's my keboard doing
<mwe> cypruser: I don't know. I just installed windows 2000 in vmware server. never had to deal with such a file yet
<apokryphos> LjL: taking over!
<cypruser> How do I close an application that's frozen?
<stefg> SubMOA: no... only if you started xchat with 'xchat &'
<robyn> subMOA run xchar preceded of HUP command that might help
<emun> i mean suse
<BackPacker> emun: You might be able to get into recovery mode by opening a console and entering "init 1"
<robyn> xchat sorry
<mwe> cypruser: xkill might do it
<apokryphos> cypruser: xkill, and then click on it
<LjL> cypruser: well, do you have the Windows CD in the drive?
<n2diy> nix_ferret, click on places, then drag desktop to where you want it.
<robyn> do a man of HUP and find out what it does :o)
<SubMOA> stefg, well it seems when I X-out of it, it closes XChat
<SubMOA> robyn, what does that mean?
<SubMOA> :O)
<kohr_> crimsun,  will this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39083/
<LjL> apokryphos: or the RAI antenna is. i have their main antenna for the whole city at like 100 meters, and wireless things - probably including the keyboard - don't always like that too much ;)
<robyn> man = unix manual pages
<apokryphos> hah
<flyinghippo> Installing 915resolution was a mistake.  Now, I'm stuck with a rather hideous type of resolution.  Is it possible to disable the effects of 915resolution?
<nix_ferret> n2diy, I want to make a shortcut key combo, so I want to find out the command.
<robyn> man hup = manual page on that command
<emun> can i do that now or i have to boot up, why does ubuntu have like an update installation like live suse cd
<SubMOA> ya know how it will say usergroup:username something something :~$?  well, when you are finished with a command, it seems it goes back to that, but right now, my curoser thing is below that line, on a blank like (does that make sense?)
<n2diy> nix_ferret: ah, good luck.
<stefg> SubMOA: understand the concept of child-processes and forking. A child process dies with its parent, a forked process doesn't care where it forked from... kill it's parents, doesn't matter
<nix_ferret> yeah. thx.
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<BackPacker> emun: you can try it now; open a console and enter 'init 1' (without the quotes)
<SubMOA> stetg, rgr, so whats a hup command, or how do I utilize it
<evilgtiguy> i was wondering if anyone could help me to get fglrx working with my ati 200m card....i had an older verison installed and working but I tried upgrading to get xgl to work properly and now i can't even get the old verison to work
<nix_ferret> What client is everyone using for irc? xchat?
<kohr_> crimsun,  will this work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39083/
<SubMOA> xchat
<Intelligitimate> xchat
<kohr_> xchat
<harrisony1> nix_ferret, xchat
<kohr_> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<emun> it said need to be root , this sucks
<mnoir> SubMOA: 1.  It is nohup you want, not hup.  2.  try man nohup to learn what it does
<xenos76> Is there anyone online that might help me install my Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 card?
<SubMOA> mnoir, rgr, thanks
<apokryphos> xenos76: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<BackPacker> emun: then there's one last thing I know of that you can try:
<LjL> Ubotu, tell xenos76 about nvidia | xenos76, see the private message from Ubotu
<apokryphos> xenos76: it's covered in there.
<nix_ferret> Is there a auto respond that I don't know about? i.e. harrisonyl: message here.
<crimsun> kohr_: no, it won't do what you want.
<Flannel> SubMOA: you can send it to the background, you'll need to stop it.  (ctrl-Z) then type "jobs" get the number, then type "bg #" where # is it's number
<mnoir> nohup = no hang up - it decouples a child process
<BackPacker> emun: reboot and when you get to the Grub screen, highlight the Ubuntu entry and press E
<apokryphos> nix_ferret: eh?
<Flannel> stefg: you might be interested in that too.
<nix_ferret> yeah, like that
<kohr_> crimsun,  I am confused about what exactly i want it to do
<evilgtiguy> can someone please help me with ati drivers
<nix_ferret> do you type it each time?
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<BackPacker> emun: then at the end of the line it shows you, enter a space, then 1 (the number 1)
<apokryphos> nix_ferret: your nickname?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell evilgtiguy about ati | evilgtiguy, see the private message from Ubotu
<nix_ferret> yeah
<apokryphos> !tab | nix_ferret
<ubotu> nix_ferret: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crimsun> kohr_: allow playing multiple sounds at once?
<BackPacker> emun: then press enter and when you boot, it should put you in recovery mode
<kohr_> crimsun,  yeah, i guess that would be good
<crimsun> kohr_: if you don't care about that, then don't worry about a custom asoundrc.
<apokryphos> nix_ferret: i.e. type apok<TAB>
<cypruser> How do I log into the root account?
<kohr_> crimsun,  how do i get it to work with mplayer?
<nix_ferret> apokryphos, ah, cool. I haven't used irc since college, and ppl didn't know what it was then.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cypruser about root | cypruser, see the private message from Ubotu
<kohr_> cypruser, use su
<LjL> cypruser: what do you need to do?
<SubMOA> ehh, when I stop the command, it closes (well, stops) XChat
<LjL> kohr_: ?
<mwe> !sudo | cypruser
<ubotu> cypruser: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<moukib> Hello. What was the console command to force an application to display its dialogs in English? I seem to remember it was something like "LANGUAGE C programname" but that does not work :/
<emun> i was wondering if i reinstall  from liveubuntu cd is there a choice for like an update installation , i did that for suse on my other partition
<crimsun> kohr_: have you closed any app using the usb audio device?
<nix_ferret> +10 years ago
<mwe> cypruser: use sudo -i if you really need a root prompt
<Flannel> emun: what do you mean "update installation"?
<stefg> Flannel: you tell all the dirty tricks before the actual concept is understood... 100 points for being a geek, but 0 points for didactical style :-)
<emun> yes
<apokryphos> nix_ferret: wow :)
<nix_ferret> Siph0n, you live around cherry hill?
<cypruser> Well I just want to rearrange my sister's stuff without having to enter in the password all the time.
<kohr_> cypruser, i belive so
<Flannel> stefg: eh, it gets the job done for him, I'm sure in the future he'll remember to use &
<nix_ferret> apokryphos, yeah.
<Siph0n> nix_ferret: well its in my state lol, but like an hour-hour and a half away
<stefg> Flannel: ok
<LjL> cypruser, you will have to enter *a* password anyway. hers, or yours
<Flannel> cypruser: sudo has a timeout, you shouldn't need to reinput your password for about 10 minutes
<n2diy> nix_ferret: Cherry Hill, NJ?
<Siph0n> yup
<nix_ferret> that's the same year I bought a 33.6 modem for $109 and was very happy
<crimsun> emun: the desktop (live) cd doesn't update; use the alternate cd instead.
<nix_ferret> magnolia, nj. Close enough
<Siph0n> nix_ferret_ never heard of magnolia :) sorry
<emun> you like in windows install over old installation and update at same time , it worked in suse
<n2diy> nix_ferret: I grew up in CH, class of 74
<nix_ferret> n2diy, you went to west or east?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mnoir was Montclair '73
<SubMOA> so it seems that the terminal window is the parent thingy of the XChat process?
<n2diy> nix_ferret: I went to East, but knew lots of folks from West.
<rich232> How do I uninstall crystal calendar in SuperKaramba, the uninstall button is faded..
<mnoir> SubMOA: yep
<Flannel> emun: or, grab the mini ISO, which downloads all packages from the internet, it's only a ~8mb download, instead of 700mb,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LjL> SubMOA: if you started it from that terminal window... 'course.
<emun> which is the alternate cd
<phoenix87ta> hallo
<kohr_> cypruser, i believe so
<phoenix87ta> any way to convince SoundJuicer to extract to mp3?
<SubMOA> ljl, ohh
<nix_ferret> n2diy, you graduated a few years before my brothers. Nice to see foagies usin IRC - jk.
<SubMOA> ljl, mnoir is there a way to get rid of the terminal window?
<harrisony1> phoenix87ta, there is a way ill get it
<n2diy> nix_ferret: Thanks?
<SubMOA> maybe I'm OCD, but I hate having window bars on the bottom of my screen if I don't need them
<nix_ferret> haha
<kohr_> crimsum, i believe so
<emun> so if i use the minimal cd can i install on top of my old installation to clean this suduers mess
<phoenix87ta> harrisony1, thanks much
<rich232> anybody?
<BackPacker> emun: you can do that with the live CD. But back up your personal stuff first
<cypruser> Where should I put a file if I want all the users of the computer to be able to access it?
<mnoir> SubMOA: yes
<mnoir> > nohup <command> &
<mwe> cypruser: what kind of file?
<LjL> phoenix87ta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-5858e2c9611a0ff943630aa0bb03fd4f5b5ddf4c
<n2diy> cypruser: in /home
<mnoir> then blow away window
<Flannel> rich232: you might find more help in #kubuntu, theyre more familiar with superkaramba, I imagine
<flyinghippo> Hello.  I have recently used 915resolution to improve my screen's resolution.  I wanted it to set my resolution to 1280x800.  However, it did so in a... not-so-good manner.  Instead, I get almost two screens.  I would like to know how to remove these effects, and if there are any effective ways to get a 1280x800, 16:10 resolution working on Ubuntu.
<SubMOA> mnoir, so for XChat, "      nohup xchat &   "
<rich232> ok
<BackPacker> cypruser: create a directory for that, as root; make it owned by the 'users' group; add the users to the 'users' gruop
<mnoir> SubMOA: but for things you use often why not just make a launcher?
<cypruser> mwe: It's a VM machine file.
<mnoir> yes - that should do it....
<SubMOA> launcher? as in on the desktop? or is there a way to make a shortcut for the terminal
<kohr_> crimsum, IT WORKS
<CientificoLoco> how do I install software for shoutcast? In windows I used to use "WinAmp and its own ShoutCast" ...
<mnoir> yes - is xchat already on a menu?
<LjL> cypruser, you just need to put it into a directory that is world-readable and world-executable, and make the file itself world-readable
<SubMOA> mnoir, I think I like the idea of using the terminal, I dunno, maybe it's just me
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cypruser about permissions | cypruser, see the private message from Ubotu
<dm_> sources.lst is located where again, i have a brain like swiss cheese
<CientificoLoco> how do I install software for shoutcast? In windows I used to use "WinAmp and its own ShoutCast" ...
<SubMOA> mnoir, it may be
<robyn> oppss sorry yeah nohup, my typo
<mwe> cypruser: vmware server puts them in /var/lib/vmaware by default I think. I changed it to /opt/vmware_VMs
* mnoir prefers the convenience of not having to kill the term
<BackPacker> LjL: I wouldn't recommend that... it's a big security hole
<LjL> cypruser: in other words, chmod a+r filename. but you might prefer to create a *group* for "shared" files, and make the users (and only those users) who'll need to access them members of that group
<mnoir> jusdt drag it from the menu to your bar or desktop
<dm_> ljl whats the path to sources again
<SubMOA> mnoir, mice just slow me down (which is bad, because I'm really slow to begin with)
<LjL> dm_: /etc/apt
<dm_> ljl thanks
<n2diy> ubotu: sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<BackPacker> LjL: oh, forget it, you said "readable", I read "writeable" :-(
<kyja> how do I change the list order in grub??
<phoenix87ta> should do it ljl, thanks much
<stefg> cypruser: for fragmentation reason it's best anyway to put the VMs to a separate partition. Then you can mount  e.g in /media/vmware and let useres acces it by the afore mentioned methods
<cynical> CientificoLoco: http://www.icecast.org/
<MarcN>  kyja: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<robyn> the command is nohup xhat
<LjL> BackPacker: indeed. i was just going to tell you that on my Edgy the default umask makes everything a+r... ;)
<mnoir> SubMOA: to each his own :)
<SubMOA> mnoir, but I think i'll do that anyway, thanks
<mwe> kyja: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<emun> will be back thanks all
<BackPacker> kyja: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root, then use cut and paste
<kyja> thx all
<SubMOA> !nohup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twshadow101> Hi there, im having a major melt down right now. :P I need help fixing an error I am getting during the boot process when it checks the root file system it gives me: "Buffer I/0 error on device hda1, logical block 1825198325.8%".
<kohr_> crimsun, it works, but i can't change the volume
<n2diy> twshadow101: and then what happens?
<mnoir> SubMOA: nohup is not a mass-audience subject...
<SubMOA> opps
<SubMOA> sorry
<twshadow101> n2diy it gives me the same error but instead the ending numbers are different.
<LjL> twshadow101: looks like your HD might be in trouble, have you checked it using the SMART tools? (smartmontools package, "smartctl -H" command)
<SubMOA> i was trying to find more infor on it, the man command wasn't all that helpful
<n2diy> twshadow101: so the box locks up?
<twshadow101> LjL im not sure, im new :(
<SubMOA> will search forums...
<stefg> twshadow101: this indicates a broken partition or file-system. Bad block on your drive , I#ll assume
* kohr_ is away
<twshadow101> n2diy: basically it doesnt boot into the OS
<BackPacker> SubMOA: try "man SIGNAL"
<twshadow101> stefg: how would you suggest I fix it? Or, can I even?
<mnoir> SubMOA: you might need to read the code for it -
<cody_> Anyone available to help me get wireless up and running?
<LjL> twshadow101: well, then type "sudo apt-get install smartmontools", and then when it's installed, type "sudo smartctl -H /dev/hda" (change 'hda' to whatever your HD actually is), and make sure it says PASSED
<BackPacker> SubMOA: no forget that. Sorry, brain fart  :-(
<SubMOA> <=== complete newbie, well... maybe not complete anymore
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kohr_ about away | kohr_, see the private message from Ubotu
<twshadow101> LjL: I cant even get into Ubuntu. Once I get that error the thing locks up and never loads into Ubuntu.
<SubMOA> backpacker what's the SIGNAL thing do?
<n2diy> twshadow101: Did you do an install, and now your trying to boot from the HD?
<LjL> twshadow101: use the live cd then
<mnoir> signal doesnt help you much
<SubMOA> ohh
<BackPacker> SubMOA: the man page lists the signals you can send to a process. Kind of related to nohup...
<SubMOA> ohh
<mnoir> sig and nohup are both part of the basic communication of linux with tasks
<Mathew> so is the Alternate CD a different download than the Live CD?
<twshadow101> n2diy: No I have been using Ubuntu for some time, I had to unplug the box and move it and when I plugged it back in this happened.
<LjL> Mathew: yes
<SubMOA> hmm, like ls and cd and mkdir
<mnoir> SubMOA: sighup is often the way to tell something to reload it's config
<n2diy> twshadow101: You did a clean shutdown right?
<twshadow101> n2diy: right
<stefg> twshadow101: if you have a Live-CD boot that and run a 'sudo badblocks /dev/hda1# on that. Note the bad blocknubers on paper and see the manual of your preferred filesystem how to tell the fs about the broken blocks
<mnoir> but you are trying to defeat sigs, hence nohup
<mnoir> you are in unix theory of operations territory
<mnoir> basic os design
<twshadow101> stefg: I dont have the manual or anything like that, I have had this computer for some time. :S
<CientificoLoco> cynical, do I need another software else?
<LjL> stefg, twshadow101: however, AFAIK modern hard drives deal with bad blocks in the firmware (by remapping them to good blocks), and an actual bad block that's visible to the software may indicate a serious condition of the HD
<Siph0n> when i download a package from synaptic, where does it download to?
<SubMOA> sorry, Ctrl-X isn't cut, i keep forgetting
<mnoir> interesting but a total waste of time if you just want to be a user :)
<lamebmx> arrrrrr finally fakeraid install was successful
<BackPacker> SubMOA: the way I remember it, if you start a process with -nohup, you have to send it a specific SIGKILL to stop it
<LjL> !man | twshadow101, wasn't talking about your computers's manual
<ubotu> twshadow101, wasn't talking about your computers's manual: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<SubMOA> mnoir, I'm actually really interested in that stuff... any good beginner books to get my feet wet that you guys know of?
<mnoir> Siph0n: /var/cache
<cody_> Looking for some wireless help, anyone available?
<emun> i am back still could not get into recovery mode after boot up , this is unbelievable , windows seems to beckoning me back
<mnoir> uuh - /var/cache/apt/sumpin i think
<Siph0n> mnoir thanx
<LjL> !helpme | cody_
<ubotu> cody_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SubMOA> backpacker, so i can start xchat with nohup, then close the terminal window and xchat will still run?
<BackPacker> SubMOA: Running Linux by Matt Dalheimer
<n2diy> twshadow101: Could be a hardware problem, I'd re-seat the HD connections.
<BackPacker> SubMOA: what happens when you try it?
<cody_> I can not get my wireless running and I need some help
<SubMOA> backpacker, thanks, I will check it out
<twshadow101> n2diy: re-seat?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cody_ about wifi | cody_, see the private message from Ubotu
<moukib> I'm making a bootable Ubuntu pendrive, using the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=%28live%29%7C%28usb%29%7C%28persistent%29 Should the partition number one be a FAT16 or FAT32 one? Thanks
<mwe> cody_: you need to be more specific if you're hoping to get help
<cody_> wlan0 shows up in ifconfig but I cant get a connection
<SubMOA> backpacker, I haven't tried it yet, because evrything I try something, xchat closes and, well, that's my link to you guys :O)
<cody_> I am using a Broadcom card
<n2diy> twshadow101: yes, remove them, and then connect them again.
<mnoir> SubMOA: the bible on this is Stevens: Advanced Programming
<BackPacker> SubMOA: can't you run more than one instance of xchat?
<mnoir> (in the UNIX environment)
<mwe> cody_: are you using encryption?
<cody_> I have it off for now
<SubMOA> backpacker, iw as actually just asking that yesterday
<twshadow101> n2diy: oooooh okay. Im trying the "sudo badblocks /dev/hda1" thing first. So far nothing has come back in the terminal
<SubMOA> let me try
<mwe> cody_: good for starters
<mnoir> SubMOA: try it with some other x client
<BackPacker> cody_: does it show up if you do 'iwconfig wlan0'?
<SubMOA> I think it just mashes them together
<SubMOA> mnoir, as in X11 client, or as in X, maybe short for XChat?
<stefg> LjL: true... bad drives need to be replaced. But i found cases in which norton speeddisk for windows caused bad blocks by overstressing certain areas on the disk. it's still usable, but you have to create an empty partition around these bad blocks to avoid further trouble
<mnoir> SubMOA: i have been using konqueror to test my answers to you :)
<mwe> cody_: well iwlist wlan0 scan, type that in a terminal and see if it show any APs
<BackPacker> SubMOA: then try it with another X-based app. If it works for that, it should work for xchat
<cody_> BackPacker, it does
<cmt^^> How come I can't locate my Palm (usb, tungsten T)?
<mxwlpxwl> hello allz...here is a newbie question. i have an intel pro wireless 3945 abg card. it's recognized by ubuntu 6.06 but i cannot connect to my wireless network. i have no security
<BackPacker> cody_: and what does it say?
<n2diy> twshadow101: roger that.
<mnoir> x x11 all mean the same thing most of the time
<mxwlpxwl> i'm not sure what the problem is
<SubMOA> ok, working on firefox
<mnoir> SubMOA: so nohup nautilus & for instance - for you
<cody_> mwe, my ap shows up there
<SubMOA> WOO HOO it worked!!!
<twshadow101> n2diy: terminal is just sitting there after that command with nothing. Nothing has come back as of yet.
<SubMOA> thanks guys!
<mwe> cody_: good. try sudo dhclient wlan0
<cmt^^> Noone using one here?
<SubMOA> so what exactly is a hangup?
<LjL> stefg: well, so i still suggest looking at the SMART output, may help determining whether it's going to degenerate, or it might stay stable. SMART is too often overlooked IMHO (though, agreed, it's often way too hard to interpret the values)
<mwe> cody_: see if it associates and gives you an ip. if not you need to play with iwconfig
<mnoir> it is a signal - man signal to begin reading
<BackPacker> cody_: you need to make sure wlan0 is set to the same ESSID as the AP, and the same channel, and using Managed mode
<cody_> mwe, I tried that earlier and it didnt work, trying it again now
<SubMOA> mnoir, rgr
<n2diy> twshadow101: I'm not familiar with that command, does your Caps Key turn the Caps LED on and off?
<emun> if i just do an install of ubuntu 6.10 from my cd on top of my old ubuntu installation , what will happens any problems?
<twshadow101> yes
<cody_> BackPacker, where do I set all that?
<mwe> cody_: iwconfig wlan0, does it show if you're associated?
<LjL> SubMOA: it's just a signal. there are many possible signals that can be sent to a process -- some have very well-defined semantics (such as, "kill the process without even asking"), others as simply interpreted by the process as it sees fit
<n2diy> twshadow101: ok, good, the box is locked up.
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<n2diy> twshadow101: ok, good, the box isn't locked up.
<mnoir> SubMOA: the signals have meaning by agreement - you can custom process most of them any way you want as a programmer
<BackPacker> cody_: you can use the Networking dialog in the System menu
<flyinghippo> I have but a very simple question... what is the command to delete in the terminal?  :\
<cody_> mwe, it shows essid as off/any
<twshadow101> n2diy: I was about to say if the box was locked up I wouldnt be able to respond in here :P
<mnoir> but you will drive the rest of us crazy if you do not stick to convention
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i overwrite music on a cd to burn an iso?
<mwe> cody_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSID_NAME
<Nipp00> hm. I think I'll just install Ubuntu because of the login screen
<SubMOA> hmm, so the nohup command is sending a signal to, umm, firefox? to disregard the terminal closing?
* Nipp00 has fallen in love with the login screen
<BackPacker> emun: you will lose any personal settings and anything in your home directory. Best back that stuff up first
<LjL> SubMOA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGHUP for the historical reasons why it's called like that
<mwe> cody_: ESSID_NAME being your AP name
<BackPacker> flyinghippo: delete what?
<n2diy> twshadow101: You could be playing with another box. :)
<mnoir> no - nohup is telling the task not to respond normally to the hup signal
<SubMOA> ljl, thank you
<mnoir> and that is a simplified explanation
<twshadow101> n2diy: what do you mean? I dont have another box :P
<toulouse> how do i overwrite data on a cd to burn an iso on it??
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<SubMOA> mnoir, ohhhhh
<mwe> cody_: then sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed then retry the sudo dhclient wlan0 command
<BackPacker> toulouse: you can only do that with a blank CD
<flyinghippo> toulouse: If it is a CD-R, there is ntohing you can do.
<toulouse> it's a cd-rw though
<n2diy> twshadow101: Everybody should have a test box, especially if they are playing with new operating systems.
<mnoir> in mainframespeak, sorta like ignore interrupts
<SubMOA> mnoir, thank you
<BackPacker> toulouse: you can use K3b to blank it
<toulouse> k3b, i'll look for it
<mnoir> get Stevens - if you have the chops for it you might enjoy it
<emun> can you recommend good application to backup and restore,i learnt my lesson guess should have cloned this ubuntu thing
<vox754> djd~#
<BackPacker> toulouse: K3b is (arguably) the best CD/DVD burner around
<cody_> mwe, did that, still now working
<mnoir> you would learn exactly what UNIX means
<twshadow101> n2diy: I guess this command isnt going to return anything because its still blank, I guess i'll try unplugging the cables and then plugging them back in again. Although, I dont want to install the OS again because I got a lot of files on here i'd like to keep. But, if it comes down to it I guess i'll have too.
<toulouse> BackPacker: can it burn the iso for me ? thanks for the info
<cody_> mwe, iwconfig wlan0 is still showing essid as off/any
<mwe> cody_: does it associate with iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSID_NAME?
<MrVincent> I'm having problems with my Kubuntu, I,m still on the Live CD, I can connect to the Wireless Network and view pages on the other comps apache servers but not google. I can load LAN pages but not WAN. Anyone knows what's happening?
<mwe> oh
<toulouse> oh and will it work in gnome
<MrVincent> Can anyone help?
<n2diy> twshadow101: roger that, good luck.
<stefg> emun: man dd
<mwe> cody_: hmm
<BackPacker> toulouse: yes, it can burn iso's, music CDs, data CDs, data DVDs, copy CDs and DVDs, etc, etc
<twshadow101> n2diy, LjL, stefg: thanks for your help.
<SubMOA> stevens, the advanced programing one, mnoir?
<toulouse> sweet!
<just-this-time> where do I tell ubuntu what lang to use for upper ascii AKA non-unicode
<just-this-time> 1 more time pls
<cody_> mwe, i am still a newbie w/linux, but I have been on this for about 10 hours
<emun> what is man dd is that a command
<mnoir> MrVincent: not to be unfriendly but the toolset is slightly different and you might like #kubuntu better ...
<mwe> cody_: yeah
<mnoir> SubMOA: yes
<BackPacker> toulouse: yes, but it uses KDE libraries. Install it using apt-get or synaptic, or whatever, and it will satisfy all library dependencies
<mnoir> but look at it first
<just-this-time> !sweet | toulouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sweet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> very academic
<LjL> emun: "man" is a command. "dd" is also a command, but by doing "man dd" you're simply asking 'man' about 'dd'
<LjL> Ubotu, tell emun about man | emun, see the private message from Ubotu
<mwe> cody_: it should be possible to make it work as long as iwlist wlan0 is showing your AP as you say it is
<n2diy> emun, mondo was recommend to me, but it is a work in progress, and the packages in the repositories don't work on 6.06. I'm working with the Mondo folks, but it has been slow going.
<vox754> All the people wanting to talk about wireless should go to #ndiswrapper. That channel is dead, but perhaps with your help you could bring it up.
<mwe> cody_: iwlist wlan0 scan that is
<toulouse> hey someone got mad at me earlier for doing that   ! (insert thing here) for something
<SubMOA> I guess I will have to learn basic programming before I move on to him, though hehe
<mnoir> SubMOA: good idea
<toulouse> oh well, i got k3b, im off to burning
<BackPacker> emun: backup programs are overkill. You can back up using a file manager
<kohr_> crimsun, it works, but i can't change the volume
<lamebmx> i have sound at boot to session selection point ... but not when i log any ... anyone with a quick clue
<MrVincent> mnoir: I tried on their channel but did not get any answers but I remember having the same problem on Ubuntu so I tired here too
<cody_> mwe, it is the first one in the list
<crimsun> kohr_: did you use a correct asoundrc?
<mwe> cody_: what's the name?
<mnoir> MrVincent: ok - good luck :)
<cody_> mwe, 169a
<just-this-time> toulouse: you are right ,playing with ubotu  bot is abad bad thing
<SubMOA> mnoir, i know this is off of ubuntu, technically, but real quick, and I'll split, any good recommendations for beginning programmers?
<kohr_> crimsun, no, i am not sure how to configure it,
<toulouse> someone else got mad at me i think tho , weird
<mwe> cody_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 169a, then iwconfig wlan0 and it shows not associated?
<mnoir> SubMOA: what - beer? good plays?  bands?
<n2diy> BackPacker: How do you back up your custom installed apps, their sym links, etc...?
<lamebmx> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<SubMOA> mnoir, lol, as in books, or languages to start on
<toulouse> so is it bad to do normal things with the ubotu bot like that above?
<cody_> mwe, sudo iwconfig wlan0 169a doesnt work
<BackPacker> n2diy: I don't :-)
<mwe> cody_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 169a
<mwe> cody_: sorry
<kohr_> SubMOA, use syntax and comments
<n2diy> BackPacker: Ya like living on the edge eh? :)
<BackPacker> n2diy: I keep the debs in case I need to reinstall. If I upgrade, I grab new debs
<cody_> mwe, still shows off/any
<vox754> !seen Rondom
<ubotu> Rondom is on IRC right now!
<mnoir> SubMOA: no really - you need a goal and learning computer programming is not specific enuf
<mwe> cody_: hmm
<SubMOA> kohr_ but before syntax ans comments, I'll need a language :O)
<BackPacker> n2diy: No, I like living on the Dapper... :-)
<cmt^^> humm
<SubMOA> mnoir, hmm
<cmt^^> How about my palm-pilot problem?
<Rondom> vox754: I'm here
<cody_> mwe, tell me about it. I just need to get wireless working so I can just about ditch windows
<Rondom> vox754: I'm here
<crimsun> kohr_: there are many asoundrc examples on the Web site to which I pointed you.#
<kohr_> SubMOA, JAva is good for beginners
<Rondom> !seen vox754
<mwe> cody_: ifconfig shows wlan0 as well?
<mnoir> SubMOA: otherwise you will bring a gun to a knife fight
<ubotu> I last saw vox754 (n=754xov@189.157.84.6) 11s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<SubMOA> mnoir, rgr
<mnoir> ir verse-visa
<kohr_> crimsun, can i have that link again?
<SubMOA> kohr_ what about python?
<cody_> mwa, it does
<mnoir> ir = or
<emun> which file manager , please remember anything requiring root is impossible on my system
<BackPacker> SubMOA: you could try starting out with BASH programming. Plenty of resources on the net for that
<crimsun> kohr_: http://alsa.opensrc.org
<n2diy> BackPacker: Roger on the Dapper, and I'll have to look into backing up my .debs Bare metal recover is a PITA.
<mwe> cody_: I'm not sure what's up
<kohr_> SubMOA, python is good too
<kohr_> SubMOA, easy to pick up if you know another lanquage
<nix_ferret> emun, you can't boot recovery?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Ubuntu 6.06 -- Inten 1.5GHZ 380MB RAM Ti4200 -- My system is feeling a bit slugish :( Any tips ????
<BackPacker> emun: you've probably got several file managers on your system
<mwe> cody_: what mode does iwconfig show for wlan0?
<SubMOA> mnoir, backpacker, I'll take a look, but like mnoir said, I really want to learn it to learn it, so I don't really have a goal
<emun> yes nix ferret no recovery for me
<cody_> mwe, not sure what you mean by mode
<lamebmx> cody_, i feel ya too ... last thing i need ta do is say bye bye to this 25ft cable strung through my apartment
<Music_Shuffle> NoobieDoobieDo, sluggish how?
<MarcN> NoobieDoobieDo: install the xubuntu-desktop package and login using the new desktop it provides.  Smaller footprint than gnome/kde
<MarcN> NoobieDoobieDo: or buy more memory.
<nix_ferret> emun, why don't you boot the live cd?
<cody_> lamebmx, i have a 75 footer all tangled up
<mwe> cody_: if you type iwconfig it should show Mode:Managed if it's configured correctly
<cody_> mwe, it doesnt show mode at all
<lamebmx> yea
<lamebmx> but im kinda screwed .. wg111u usb adapter
<lamebmx> :/
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: Mainly on the graphics end ... programs seem to respond slowly.
<heatxsink> anyone in here ever use subversion with that commit-email perl script and successfully got it working?
<mwe> cody_: try sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed then iwconfig to see if it changed
<Music_Shuffle> NoobieDoobieDo, did it used to not be so?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: Just installed - used Ubuntu before and WinXP Pro
<cody_> mwe, I now have mode:managed
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: But this is Ubuntu 6.06
<mwe> cody_: good
<Music_Shuffle> Like MarcN said, it might just be the requirements RAM-wise for RAM. How's XFCE run?
<emun> i was going to just reinstall ubuntu but need to backup some stuff first
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: Is 1.5 GHZ / 400MB RAM and a 128 MB video card not enough to run Ubuntu nicely?
<mwe> cody_: now try sudo iwconfig wlan0 essed 169a again then iwconfig to if it worked
<SubMOA> mnoir, ok.  Well this is all pretty foreign to me, but I thik you and and backpacker have helped me tremendously, so thank you.  Off to the wiki to read up on this stuff.
<SubMOA> and kohr_, too
<mwe> cody_: essid*
<vanberge> is there a utility in ubuntu to reconfigure X ?  i.e. with a new vid card or monitor?
<mnoir> :)
<SubMOA> goodbye
<un_operateur> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BackPacker> SubMOA: glad to be of help
<cody_> mwe, still bot showing my ap
<Music_Shuffle> NoobieDoobieDo, I ran it just fine with 512 myself, and integrated video on a 2.4 Northwood P4.
<mwe> cody_: odd
<Music_Shuffle> Install Xfce
<Music_Shuffle> and see if it improves any.
<nix_ferret> emun, just boot the liveCD and do your back up to usb
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: Im thinking this is a video card issue :( NVidia Ti4200 128MB RAM 4x AGP
<mwe> cody_: maybe you need to set the channel as well
<Music_Shuffle> Have you installed the drivers?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: yes
<cody_> mwe, how do i do that?
<Jaak_> I've disabled some services and now i when i try to acces "services" it says i am not allowed to acces system configuration. So i can't undo it? Can anyone help me?
<mwe> cody_: iwlist wlan0 scan to see what channel the AP is using
<metroman> How do you pronounce Ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> ./Sigh.  Then you're outa my depth. I'd say try XFCE and see if it improves any though.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Music_Shuffle: thanks anyhow
<mwe> cody_: then sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel X, X being the channel from iwlist
<flyinghippo> Has anyone here had any experience with getting different resolutions listed in Ubuntu?  I messed with X's configurations, and several other things, but I believe I am out of ideas/
<emun> good idea nix ferret , but which apllication do i use to backup, or do just copy and paste
<mnoir> metroman: : listen closely, I am only going to say it once:                            got it?
<cody_> mwe, channel didnt seem to go in
<tito_linux> Hi, I was reccomended to delete S13GDM from the runlevel folder so I could boo into text-only mode. How do I get it back to go back to normal mode?
<nix_ferret> I would just copy and past to a jump drive or what not.
<mwe> cody_: I'm about to run out of ideas
<BackPacker> tito_linux: In a console: ln -s /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<cody_> mwe, you got me one step further than I was
<evil_> How do I log users out???
<Jaak_> I've disabled some services using the servises-admin and now i when i try to acces services-admin, it says i am not allowed to acces system configuration. So i can't undo it? Can anyone help me?
<jasz> hello all
<`rich[a] > evil_, kill their shell process
<mwe> cody_: yeah setting the mode. that wont help if it doesn't associate though
<BackPacker> tito_linux: I did warn you earlier to rename it rather than delete it...
<crimsun> tito_linux: update-rc.d gdm defaults 13 01 >/dev/null 2>&1
<bratsche> Hi, question about using dual-core cpus.. I had linux-image-386 installed and it was working with both cores, but when I switched to linux-image-generic it won't use both cores.  But there isn't an nvidia driver built for -generic it seems.
<Jaak_> 1431ez
<kyja> thank you folks. you helped me set it so I can boot in generic as default so it cures my dualcore issues.
<jasz> how do i make rhythmbox read/edit the tags in a mpc file?
<crimsun> jasz: you should use ex falso
<emun> nix ferret, when i boot up with livecd what to use to backup
<bratsche> kyja: Hey.. you're using dual cores in -generic kernel?
<jasz> crimsun, ... exfalso can read the tags properly.. but rhythmbox does not :(
<BackPacker> emun: you don't need to boot with livecd. Just run the Gnome file manager (can't remember what it's called as I use KDE) and copy your files to floppy, or to another hard disk partition
<mwe> cody_: the mode shows as managed with iwlist wlan0 scan, right?
<BackPacker> emun: or run k3b and burn the files to a CD or DVD
<nix_ferret> emun, I would jack in a jumpdrive and copy whatever I needed (i.e. /home/username/*.*)
<cody_> mwe, it does
<jasz> BWEH
<jasz> brb
<bratsche> kyja: How do you do that?  This is the problem I'm having I think.
<emun> i have archive manager is that it
<mwe> cody_: I'm afraid I can't help anymore. maybe someone else
<nix_ferret> emun, or hook up to your lan and mount a network drive to copy stuff over. You could even tar the whole system if you were feeling adventurous
<jasz> much better
<BackPacker> Can somebody tell emun what the Gnome file manager is called? I can't remember as  I use KDE
<mwe> cody_: I feel confident it's possible since it shows with iwlist scan though
<lynucs> how to resize windows in irssi??
<arrenlex> nautilus
<BackPacker> arrenlex: thanks
<nix_ferret> emun, yeah u can use that too
<n2diy> BackPacker: Nautilus
<BackPacker> emun: you can run Nautilus
<BackPacker> n2diy: tx
<cody_> mwe, thanks for the try, from all the forums I have read Broadcom is a pain in the a$$
<lynucs> so that all windows in irssi become equal?
<emun> ok let me see whether i have it
<mwe> cody_: maybe so. using ndiswrapper or the open source driver?
<cody_> mwe, ndiswrapper
<cody_> mwe, although I think i have tried the open source driver as well
<nolimitsoya> how can i mount a fs making is case insensitive? i vaguely recall such an option...
<mwe> cody_: yeah. using ndiswrapper you need both a driver and firmware don't you?
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: make sure it's a FAT32 fs... ?  :-)
<cody_> mwe, at this point, I can't remember, I followed 2 set of instructions i found and neither worked 100%
<bratsche> Can anyone help me with this dual-core issue?
<mwe> cody_: hmm
<nolimitsoya> BackPacker, thats not an option ;)
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: perhaps if you said which filesystem...
<emun> no nautilus on my system can not install anything without root
<nolimitsoya> BackPacker, xfs.
<Riyonuk> Why does web browsing take so long? Its getting to be annoying
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: sorry, don't know xfs. Anyone else?
<mnoir> emun - how are you looking for nautilus
<LjL> !ipv6disable | Riyonuk, perhaps
<ubotu> Riyonuk, perhaps: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<BackPacker> emun: try Thunar on the Utilities menu
<Jaak_> how do i turn on services not using services-admin
<`rich> Jaak_, sudo /etc/init.d/service-name start
<mwe> cody_: well I hope you get it to work...
<cody_> mwe, me too
<LjL> or invoke-rc.d service-name start even
<mnoir> Jaak_: such as?
<BackPacker> `rich: that starts them, it doesn't turn them on
<`rich> BackPacker, i must be misunderstanding - is there a difference?
<gaten> im having trouble installing nvidia drivers from reps. Ive read the FAQs and guides, but nothing seems to work. if i run depmod, this is the error i get: WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is not an elf object. the only way i can use X is with "vesa" as my driver, "nvidia" or even "nv" doesnt work. any ideas?
<BackPacker> Jaak_: you can manually create the symlinks from /etc/init.d into /etc/rc2.d
<nolimitsoya> how can i mount an xfs making is case insensitive?
<BackPacker> `rich: I assume Jaak_  wants to have them run at boot
<`rich> oh
<`rich> update-rc.d is the command to use then
<Jaak_> mnoir, 'rich, BackPacker, I've disabled some services using the servises-admin and now i when i try to acces services-admin, it says i am not allowed to acces system configuration. So i can't undo it? Can anyone help me?
<LjL> yeah, though it has to be said that most - if not all - services *are* set as run-at-boot by default in Ubuntu and Debian
<emun> no thunar either i think i am hosed
<BackPacker> Jaak_: If you know which services, I would go in in recovery mode and manually recreate the symlinks
<LjL> Jaak_, which services did you disable?
<cabose> anybody up to help on a little project
<mnoir> emun - how are you looking for these tools?
<cabose> not really much
<BackPacker> Jaak_: might not fix the problem, though
<cabose> just a little help needed here
<cabose> tablet stuff
<Riyonuk> LjL, can you save that page? I gotta reboot >_>
<`rich> Jaak_, update-rc.d servicename defaults
<LjL> Riyonuk: it's there in the bot, you can just type /msg ubotu ipv6disable at any time
<n2diy> udotu smp
<cabose> ??
<cabose> anybody?
<bratsche> Sorry, my mistake from earlier.. I'm using 386 kernel, but I want to use generic.  But nvidia-glx seems to require 386 kernel.
<n2diy> ubotu smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> cabose,  state you problem and if someone can help they will
<cabose> am i invisible?
<kyja> bratsche, sorry I was busy... whats the trouble
<cabose> oh, sorry
<LjL> bratsche: not the nvidia-generic from the official repositories AFAIK
<LjL> err nvidia-glx
<cabose> didn't know if anybody could read what i typed
<Pelo> cabose,  you are not invisible you are just not specific
<bratsche> LjL: What do I need?
<cabose> ok
<cabose> sorry
<lynucs> cabose: i can :P
<emun> need to reinstall ubuntu on top of old installation to solve solve problem i am exhasuted trying everything else
<Jaak_> mnoir, 'rich, BackPacker, thanks for the advice!
<LjL> bratsche: nothing particular. i just guess you have some non-standard repositories enabled
<`rich> Jaak_, np
<mnoir> Jaak_: :)
<LjL> bratsche: look in your /et/apt/sources.list
<BackPacker> Jaak_: glad to help
<dmc_> Any recommendations on USB wireless adapters that would be no problem at all to work with Ubuntu?
<xAv> hello guys, i'm all new ubunu user (excuse my english, i'm french lol), and i'd like to know if it's normal for chinese characters to be displayed using random fonts ? it's kinda weird x_X
<bratsche> LjL: Okay, sorry.. I just found the solution I think.  It was my linux-restricted-modules was set to -386 instead of -generic.
<n2diy> ubotu French
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bratsche> kyja: Nevermind.. I think it will be solved in the next reboot.
<gaten> im getting an X error of " /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so is an unrecognized module type". could anyone give me some ideas please?
<kyja> bratsche, good to hear. I hope it will be fine for you.
<xAv> ok thanks, but i think i can understand english as well ;)
<Pelo> xav if the caracters are suppose to be asian to begin with the yes it is normal,  otherwise no it is not
<weswh-> could anyone point me to a good tutorial on using LAME to rip mp3s? I want to use the "V0" (highest quality vbr) setting. that's about all i know.
<mnoir> xAv: sounds like it may be a locale-related problem - generally non-english channels are better at that stuff :) due to necessity
<roach_> I'm a n00b in quite a ways over my head.  I installed Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 (Alternate) on two 80 GB IDE drives, using XFS on LVM on RAID 1.  System has been working fine for a few weeks, including reboots, etc.  But I just had a hard shutdown (power outage that outlasted my UPS), and now it won't boot.  I get "L 99 99 99 99 ...." - apparently a LILO problem.  Any advice?  This isn't a production system, but I'd rather learn something 
<Riyonuk> Thanks! It worked like a charm :p
<xAv> ok, thanks, i'll ask on ubuntu-fr :p
<gaten> roach_:  thats an error code. check here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/LILO_Error_Codes
<pluto>  Why do I have a 4.5 gb ISO that k3b won't burn to a 4.7 gb dvd?
<emun> i just dragged and drop stuff onto usb drive
<nolimitsoya> is there a way to mount an xfs making is case insensitive?
<BackPacker> emun: simplest way to back up :-)
<nix_ferret> emun, and...
<gaten> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> nolimitsoya: not that I'm aware.
<nix_ferret> emun, you all setup now or what?
<roach_> gaten: thanks!  I'm booting off the AMD64 alternate CD now, into Rescue mode...
<nolimitsoya> crimsun, ok, thank you :)
<cabose> anybody up to help with some compiling problems, or to point me to a precompiled package for wacomcpl
<cabose> ?
<emun> well i can not figure out how to bakup now, so usedthat method
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<BackPacker> emun: That *is* backing up
<Riyonuk> Im currently downloading a .run is that like native to linux? Like .exe in windows?
<nix_ferret> emun, lol, yeah, that's about the only way it can be done
<BackPacker> emun: Dragging the stuff back off the USB is "restoring"
<nix_ferret> lol
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Can anyone tell me what is controlling my lcd-brightness whenever I plug / unplug my laptop?
<lamebmx> hey .. my sound plays during boot but not during login .. i get a gstreamer error when i try to change non-existant volume controls when logged in .. but i have sound before the login screen?
<gaten> roach_:  np. good luck
<fromvega> Hello!
<BackPacker> baxter_kylie: on my laptop, it's Klaptop's settings
<emun> now i am going to install ubuntu on top of this lousy ubuntu installation , is there a diference restore and backup
<BackPacker> baxter_kylie: if you're running Gnome, presumably you have something similar
<baxter_kylie> backpacker: I was hoping for something more command-line-ish... as in the actual acpi commands that are being issued
<n2diy> BackPacker: emun, Dragging and dropping files to a USB disk isn't a reliable way to backup, it is ok for stuff in your home directory, but other stuff can get messed up.
<bruenig> install ubuntu on top of this ubuntu installation, seems odd
<Erb_> My Firefox crashes whenever I try to open local videos (via 'Open File'). Does anyone know what causes this?
<fromvega> I'm having a strange problem with my keyboard on Ubuntu Server. The key that prints [/?]  is not working! All other keys are right! Do you have any idea to correct the problem?
<BackPacker> n2diy: Yes, I know, but we were talking about /home/user stuff
<nix_ferret> n2diy, you should elaborate b4 emun reboots...
<Riyonuk> Im currently downloading a .run is that like native to linux? Like .exe in windows?
<roach_> oop.  I've booted from the 6.10 AMD64 CD into Rescue mode.  At the "Enter Rescue Mode" screen, I'm somewhat stuck.  It's asking me which device to use as root file system...  I see /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1, but neither works - I get an error that the mount failed in either case.
<BackPacker> baxter_kylie: sorry, can't help there
<n2diy> BackPacker: that should be ok.
<emun> i got some errors but nobodt seems to know any appliaction i can use which is in my system now
<nix_ferret> n2diy, what else would get messed up in a copy?
<roach_> Likwise, trying "Install the LILO boot loader on a hard disk" fails with  "Could not stat device /dev/md/1 - No such file or directory."
<n2diy> nix_ferret: emun, sym links and permissions can get broken, but nothing in /home should be effected.
<cypruser> How do I create a new folder?
<BackPacker> emun: we probably know quite a few apps, but we can't know what's installed on your system, we can only suggest things
<n2diy> cypruser: mdir
<BackPacker> cypruser: what kind of folder? Do you mean a directory? If so, use the mkdir command or a file manager
<cypruser> n2diy: Thanks.
<nix_ferret> emun, you should *really* tar it up for best results.
<dennister> howdy ppl
<flossgeek> cypruser:mkdir
<n2diy> cypruser: whoops, that is mkdir, thanks BackPacker
<emun> i think you are right i got some errors , can you give alist so i can check
<BackPacker> cypruser: sometimes I think that 'alias mkfolder mkdir' would help some people a lot... :-)
<emun> does tar require root
<Riyonuk> Would one reccomend xpde as a desktop enviroment?
<nix_ferret> tar -zxvf /home/username /home/username/backup? Dunno, sounds right I guess...
<nix_ferret> Wait no x option
<BackPacker> emun: tar just joins files together and (optionally) compresses the result. Useful if you're out of space on your USB stick
<dennister> could someone pls give me some basic information about voip?
<BackPacker> emun: and tar doesn't require you to be root
<n2diy> nix_ferret: emun, also, if he is in Nautilus, he can right click on the directory, and archive it
<nix_ferret> Tru dat, tru dat.
<cypruser> How do I open the File Browser in root?
<nix_ferret> alt+f2 sudo nautilus
<BackPacker> n2diy: I think emun is a 'she', but I could be wrong. I was once before, a long time ago... :-)
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: that should be gksu nautilus
<dennister> eg. i don't have an actual modem for internet...i use cable hispeed, so just have onboard network...do I need an actual modem?
<n2diy> BackPacker: whoops again. ;)
<pengulord> hello
<nix_ferret> BackPacker, hmmm, that works for me
<emun> why is emun a she
<nix_ferret> is that wrong?
<nix_ferret> emun, lol
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: I'm told that gksu is preferable to sudo for X-based apps
<BackPacker> emun: Just a guess from doing 'whois' on your nick
<nix_ferret> learn'd somethin new..
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<BackPacker> emun: apologies if I guessed wrong...
<cypruser> Cool, thanks.
<emun> what is whois on nick
<LjL> dennister: uh? what does VoIP have to do with modems..?
<n2diy> BackPacker: now see what you started! ;)
<LjL> dennister: VoIP means Voice over Internet Protocol. what you need for VoIP is a TCP/IP stack and, to do anything useful, a soundcard
<chronographer> hello
<BackPacker> emun: in my IRC client (Konversation) I right-click your nick and click Whois and it tells me a few things about you. Try it with my nick in your IRC client
<dibblego> after a locked screen, a user cannot login - the dialog claims the password is incorrect - why?
<nix_ferret> BackPacker, Why, cause it says emma?
<BackPacker> n2diy: should have kept quiet... :-)
<lamebmx> ally
<LjL> dennister: the two most widely used protocols for VoIP communication are SIP and H323. Ekiga supports both.
<dennister> hi LjL...well, it's a phone, so i was wondering how to connect the phone line for fax or phone when i don't have a modem
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: yes. I know, it could be a hostname or something
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: but put it together with the nick...
<`rich> LjL -  most widely used open protocols .. ;)
<LjL> `rich: ssssh.
<dennister> yes, i registered for ekiga.net
<shaggs> hey guys how do i install themes in 6.06
<`rich> LjL -  i know, i knooow, fight the power.
<wayward> shaggs, either drag-and-drop them into the Theme Manager, or install them (as root) under /usr/share/themes/
<nix_ferret> BackPacker, yeah, but it says ed after that. Very...metrosexual.
<LjL> dennister: hm, i'm not getting you. you have a phone - a standard PSTN phone, or some kind of VoIP phone? and you need to?
<n2diy> Does xchat have a whois option, right clicking doesn't do it?
<dibblego> where on disk are the application icons on the GNOME panel stored?
<dibblego> n2diy, yes it does
<lynucs> cu
<`rich> n2diy -  if nothing else, use /whois mr. x
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: some people might use ed as an IRC client :-)
<n2diy> dibblego: how do you get to it?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. is it unusual that I store my web sites somewhere other than /var/www ? .. I keep all my sites on a shared hd ( /media/shared/shard/www ) .. So now my question is .. when I aptitude install <stuff> that is www related .. (eg: wordpress/plone/gallery2) how to I tell them where to work .. eg .. /media/shared/shared/www/<website.com> .. ? ideas?
<emun> you have lost me there what is this irc and nick stuff
<LjL> `rich, at any rate there are commercial SIP providers with SIP->PSTN rates below the ones of proprietary-protocol offerings that i won't mention...
<wayward> dibblego, you're probably thinking of /usr/share/pixmaps/
<dennister> well, i got no sound recorder set up...have a mike but that sound system is conflicting with my speaker sound card, too...i'm confused
<dibblego> n2diy, right-click the user name
<wayward> dibblego, although standard filetype icons are under /usr/share/icons/
<`rich> LjL -  do tell
<dibblego> wayward, no not the icons - the actual references to what is stored
<dmc_> how to untar a file to root?
<synap> Heya howla, strange question but is someone here a doctor ?
<nix_ferret> emun, right click on a username and click whois
<NineTeen67Comet> AM(
<dibblego> wayward, I have to reinstall Ubuntu (yet again) because locking the screen means I have to reboot (snce I cannot log back in)
<wayward> dibblego, for launchers or applets?
<BackPacker> dmc_: to root what? To root's home directory?
<dibblego> wayward, launchers
<Remy> hi guys, I just installed ubuntu.  question - the resolution is absolutely crap (will only go up to 800 x 600) any tips on how to make it go higher?
<nix_ferret> the output will spit out to the "FreeNode" tab
<Remy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NineTeen67Comet> !plone
<n2diy> dibblego: all that does is is give me send, private, kick, ban and ignore?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shaggs> hmm i keep getting invalid file format
<LjL> `rich: dunno, all of the betamax services (like voipbuster.com) have decent rates i think. and they support SIP, though they have their proprietary client as well. i think www.voipuser.org is an interesting resource
<synap> (or a medical student)
<`rich> LjL -  ty, i'll get reading
<roach_> ubotu rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<LjL> dennister: i'm as confused tbh
<dmc_> Backpacker: yes to /
<dibblego> n2diy, what version of xchat?
<wayward> dibblego, gconf:apps/panel/objects  ?
<dibblego> where is gconf?
<n2diy> dibblego: 0.11
<Riyonuk> I used wget to download a file, where is it?
<TraceGreen> Hello, I knew that i couldn't mount block device(/dev/hda for example) through loop device, but why ubuntu livecd 6.0.1 can mount my block device: mount -t vfat -o offset=*** /dev/hda /mnt/C?
<dibblego> n2diy, I am using 2.6.6
<wayward> dibblego, run 'gconf-editor'  (it's what regedit is under Windows... kinda)
<flossgeek>  NineTeen67Comet: /var/www is standard location for web installs, you should set your CMS on each hard drive and then just drop your updated themes when required
<dibblego> Riyonuk, in the directory that you ran wget from
<BackPacker> dmc_: I'd untar it to a temp directory then move it to /
<nix_ferret> Riyonuk, should be in your home dir
<BackPacker> Riyonuk: it's in whichever directory you were in when you ran wget
<n2diy> dibblego: hmmm, I guess I'm out of date, bad Ubuntu!
<eegore> Is ther a way to get the /proc files from the live cd to work in the chroot?
<wayward> flossgeek, I prefer /srv, conforming to FHS :)
<BackPacker> Riyonuk: or, just as likely, in a subdirectory called 'wwww.something.or.other'
<wiz> How can I get rid of gij without getting rid of ubuntu-desktop? I'd like to have sun java and only sun java on my system?
<shaggs> i have downloaded CarbonitSuite-1.0.5 from gnome-look.org but it wont install any ideas?
<baxter_kylie> Does anyone know what command is being sent to dim my laptop screen on an ac-adapter change?
<LjL> wayward: oh, so that's where that stuff *should* reside?
<dibblego> wayward, do you know where on disk all that is stored?
<NineTeen67Comet> flossgeek: You mean after I apt-get plone (and zone) .. ur .. lol .. I don't know where it tossed them (it=aptitude) .. do they reside in /usr/bin?
<adam_> is anybody willing to help me get my window borders back in compiz? nobody wants to help me in #ubuntu-xgl
<bashir> hey
<gaten> im getting an X error of " /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so is an unrecognized module type". could anyone give me some ideas please?
<nolimitsoya> ok, what filesystem (exept fat*) can i mount case insensitive?
<wayward> LjL: well /srv is conforming to FHS: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html  but /var/www is still widely used
<adam_> if nobody is willing, where can i go? :S
<wayward> LjL: besides, nobody is required to follow FHS :)
<nix_ferret> adam_, I had the same problem, I just restarted x and shutdown compiz
<nolimitsoya> adam_, to bed? ;)
<flossgeek>  NineTeen67Comet: ah ok, well i installed plone manually and it resides in /opt
<adam_> nix_ferret, ok
<NineTeen67Comet> adam_: is it blinking, or are they just gone? If they are just gone that means beryl/compiz probably didn't start up or crashed .. you can maybe restart compiz or beryl .. it's all really picky .. Mine's worked great I lucked out ..
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: about the only one I know is CP/M
<Riyonuk> I downloaded a .run file, when I double click it nothing happens
<wayward> dibblego, I believe you'll find it under ~/.gconf/apps/panel/objects/
<nolimitsoya> BackPacker, whats that? O.o
<adam_> nolimitsoya, i just slept 18 hours xDxD
<flossgeek>  NineTeen67Comet: Probably in your /usr/share
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: and I don't know if LInux has drivers for CP/M
<wims> I can get WINE straight from the normal apt repositories now ?
<n2diy> CP/M?
<NineTeen67Comet> flossgeek: thanks .. I'll go locate it .. Does it have editable config files that I can tell it where the web addresses reside in the directory chain?
<wayward> dibblego, although the preferred way to alter those is via gconf-editor or libgconf
<adam_> NineTeen67Comet, a reboot?
<nolimitsoya> wims, yes, but usualy an older version.add the winehq repo instead
<bashir> hey has anyone tried an alternative to natalius, i think it is a little slow...
<novalis> iwconfig says i'm connected to my wifi network. why does /proc/net/wireless say 0 under link?
<bashir> natalius uses a good amount of cpu to do somehting i think should be easy
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: CP/M is "Control Program for Microprcessors" if memory serve me correctly. It was invented just before DOS and Gates ripped off CP/M to build DOS
<n2diy> novalis: that is the number of your first link?
<Speeder> has anyone gotten samba to add users/machines under ubuntu?
<bashir> anyone know any?
<NineTeen67Comet> adam_: I would probibly try a simple restart of X first (normally don't have to re-boot unless it's effected the kernel) .. open term and type .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. or crtl+alt+backspace . (you will loose x while it reboots, and have to login again) ..
<nolimitsoya> BackPacker, sound immensly usefull. :P fs limit of 256mb?
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: I used it in the early 80s. Early Amstrad computers used it
<LjL> BackPacker: it was invented way before MS-DOS
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: probably something around that, yes
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: back then disks were 360K in size
<flossgeek> NineTeen67Comet: i believe so check plone docs for that...
<gaten> I'm having problems with installing nvidia drivers from the repos. i have the restricted modules for my kernel installed (and reinstalled), as well as nvidia-glx (no -settings or the other one). depmod gives me this error: WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is not an elf object. could anyone help me?
<adam_> NineTeen67Comet, ok
<NineTeen67Comet> flossgeek: rodger .. thanks much .. I'm off to play .. (#plone was of no help .. lol) ..
<chuck>  /part
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: Most modern filesystems are case-sensitives. Windows just never grew up...
<NineTeen67Comet> adam_: hope it helps .. AIXGL/XGL is a pain when it's grumpy ..
<gaten> Speeder:  from windows end or ubuntu to ubuntu?
<flossgeek> NineTeen67Comet: documentation
<bashir> anyone else see natailus as being slow, any alternatives or such?
<NineTeen67Comet> flossgeek: grin .. I have googled, and doced myself sensless ..
<wayward> bashir, why is Nautilus slow?
<adam_> Nineteen67Comet, fully agree
<BackPacker> bashir: I use Midnight Commander in a console. Much faster
<dennister> ok...went through the ekiga process, but a key ingredient is the sound, so I'm sure I have to get something like sound recorder to work first as a prerequisite; my output device is set to nvidia ck804, input device AK5370 (mike) ; i try to record a test, and get nothing coming out of speakers
<NineTeen67Comet> clear
<flossgeek> bashir: nautilis rocks in my opnion you could try thunar
<n2diy> I second MC
<Speeder> gaten: from windows
<nolimitsoya> BackPacker, neither did the windows games i try to run. hence the need :)
<bashir> i see on my desktop widget it uses like 80% of my cpu while opening a dir
<bashir> for like 3 seconds but still
<gaten> Speeder:  umm, lemme try real quick. you want to share from ubuntu and have it show up on windows right?
<wayward> bashir, that's gst-thumbnailer most likely
<wayward> bashir, try turning off icon preview on all files
<Speeder> gaten: sharing works, i'm trying to add a computer into the domain. Windows error message is 'Access Denied' and smdb log states that it can't open passw.tdb
<dennister> something else i'm seeing is that, whenever i press record, it wants to change the record from input to "capture", and i don't understand the relationship between capture, the mike, master, etc.
<xenos71> Can someone tell me what I can do to play .WMV's?
<nolimitsoya> BackPacker, if i, by chance (or hacking some ugly fuse module), find a way - would it break anything mounting my entire /home as case insensitive?
<Speeder> gaten:i have to run all the passw.tdb related programs through sudo... maybe that's why?
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: I don't know. It would break for me, cos I use KDE which relies on some files in ~
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<novalis> mitsoya> wims, yes, but usualy an older version.add the winehq repo instead
<novalis> <bashir> hey has anyone tried an alternative to natalius, i think it is a little slow...
<novalis> <novalis> iwconfig says i'm connected to my wifi network. why does /proc/net/wireless say 0 under link?
<gaten> Speeder:  hmm. never played with that. You using windows 2003 server as DC?
<`rich> xenos71 -  WMVs and Linux don't mix TOO well, but I find that installing the w32codecs package, and playing the files in mplayer works best.
<BackPacker> nolimitsoya: but I can't guess how you'd do that anyway
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Nippoo about nickspam | Nippoo, see the private message from Ubotu
<xenos71> Where can I get w32codecs package?
<wims> novalis, thanks
<LjL> nolimitsoya: seeing the mount manpage, hpfs seems to be mountable case-insensitive (as does NTFS, but i suppose you don't want that). i also think HFS and maybe HFS+ are normally case insensitive, of can be set to be
<dibblego> after a locked screen, a user cannot login - the dialog claims the password is incorrect - why?
<flossgeek> xenos71:install easy ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> LjL, thank you :) once again, you come to my rescue :D
<trev_> is it ok to install native linux games that aren't from synaptic not as root?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: what do you need to do anyway?
<n2diy> dibblego: passwords are case sensitive.
<`rich> trev_ -  you won't be able to install them unless you have root privileges
<dennister> xenos71: u can find it on the falcon repository: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/
<dibblego> n2diy, I'm aware of that
<flossgeek> xenos71:http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<LjL> trev_, they probably just won't install, unless they specifically provide for installation inside a user's directory
<n2diy> dibblego: ok
<dibblego> the password is correct - I have confirmed this
<nolimitsoya> LjL, get some silly windows programs to run, who freak out if a file happens to be in another case than they think it should
<trev_> rich:well i just installed alien arena,cube,cube2, and many others not as root to my home folder
<`rich> trev_ -  and you can run them?
<trev_> rich:i was just wondering if there were any advantages for using root, yes most of them ran'
<wayward> trev_: some games do not require system-wide installation
<nolimitsoya> LjL, no attention seems to have been paid what so ever to the problem, in making these programs >_<
<roach_> it seems that Rescue mode doesn't necessarily support RAID1/LVM2??
<n2diy> dibblego: have you configured multible keyboards?
<`rich> trev_ -  root will let you install them properly - as wayward says - into the system
<CientificoLoco> cynical, do I need another software else?
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<captainbeefheart> xenos71 send me a msg and ill walk you through it...i just did it the other day ill have to go step by step with you
<dibblego> n2diy, no
<Speeder> gaten: samba as dc, xp clients
<trev_> ok, thankyou, i will reistall all of them
<n2diy> dibblego: umm
<nix_ferret> What is this "easy ubuntu" I've been hearing about?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: hm? i thought wine took care of that sort of thing
<dibblego> n2diy, I have moved my /etc directory to another disk and back again though
<erlandh> Hi, I'm having a problem with an HP Printer (Photosmart 3110). Driver works, but from OOo and evince it has a "wrong paper size" error. The test print page works fine though. Any suggestions?
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: a way of installing extra multimedia stuff. There's another one called Automatix
<flossgeek> nix_ferret:just a package which allows you to install codecs plugins easily
<n2diy> nix_ferret: play with RH5.2, and you'll find out.
<flossgeek> nix_ferret but is safer than automatrix or less destructive
<nolimitsoya> LjL, apparently something breaks for me :) renaming files in another case works, so i assume thats the problem
<nix_ferret> O, is it like bumps?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<CientificoLoco> cynical, do I need to install something else?
<gaten> Speeder:  ahh. im afraid i have no experience with that. but all of the services should be run as root, or a user dedicated for that purpose. so the sudo idea might be correct
<nolimitsoya> LjL, its also a problem with some games with linux binaries, who constantly complain about missing files, or fail to write configs
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: is there any particular reason you're asking us rather than the great and wonderful Google? :-)
<dennister> Kmix's current mixer is set to the nvidida ck805, and there are lots of options underneath, mine is set to master, but I think these settings should be different?
<flossgeek> you reccomennd easyubuntu though right?
<Speeder> gaten: how do i do that though?
<erlandh> hi, can anyone help with a printing problem?
<nix_ferret> Well, b/c "easy ubunut" doesn't brings back a gaggle of stuff...
<wayward> Linux and Gnome in particular have notoriously been "moving targets" so binary packages better come with all the libraries statically linked in, or you'd be better off compiling from source yourself
<roach_> can anyone point me to a good howto for installing Ubuntu 6.10 (AMD64) onto two IDE drives in (software) RAID 1, ideally using LVM...?
<LjL> nolimitsoya, then i'm not sure even a case insensitive filesystem will help. they still *preserve* case (well, most of them do anyway, plain FAT16 for instance doesn't, but then it means it's seen as either all-uppercase or all-lowercase in Linux). and WINE itself already "pretends" the filesystem is case preserving but insensitive
<roach_> I thought I'd done it, but now my system won't boot, and I can't seem to fix it...  :(
<Intelligitimate> How do I get mencoder to join together mp4 files?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: anyway, what's the problem with just renaming said files?
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: I just entered "Easy Ubuntu" in Google and hit "I'm feeling lucky", and guess what came up...
<Music_Shuffle> Easy Ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Wth for?
<Music_Shuffle> Ubuntu IS easy.
<CientificoLoco> how do I install software for shoutcast? In windows I used to use "WinAmp and its own ShoutCast" ...
<Music_Shuffle> CientificoLoco, to record?
* nix_ferret sees and is shamed.
<BackPacker> Music_Shuffle: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<nolimitsoya> LjL, when there are loads (hundreds for some games) of them and the casing isnt obvious (sometimes it wants lowercase,sometimesupper, sometimes upper on first letter etc) its just overwhelming :)
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah, I meant 'Why would anyone need it?'
<gaten> Speeder:  sorry, like i said ive never connected to ubuntu, only the other way around.
<BackPacker> nix_ferret: I just got lucky, I guess... :-)
<LjL> !info icecast-server | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> icecast-server: MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-14 (edgy), package size 176 kB, installed size 728 kB
<nolimitsoya> LjL, i guess i should try reinstalling wine to begin with... something is obviously broken...
<CientificoLoco> Music_Shuffle, to transmit..
<emil_> what schould be the resolution of skydome images
<emil_> help please
<dennister> i mean there's master, master mono, PCM, surround, center, LFE, line, cd, mic, phone, 2 entries for IEC958 Playback AC07, the pc speaker, aux, and capture...would love to get surround sound going, but sorting out output device and input for recording (mike) is priority now, but the mic needs a different mixer setting, too...???
<CientificoLoco> LjL, what does it mean?
<Intelligitimate> Why will no one help me?
<Music_Shuffle> Then what LjL said is what you need.
<wayward> Intelligitimate, have you read the mencoder manual?
<`rich> Intelligitimate -  I'll bet that nobody knows how to.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, ive spent hours just getting qw/ezquake working, renaming pak:s, configs and texturens in absurdum :P
<LjL> CientificoLoco: it means there is a program called icecast-server that is an "MPEG Layer III Streaming Server" present in Ubuntu's Universe component
<n2diy> Intelligitimate: nobody knows the answer.
<Ca> Hi
<LjL> nolimitsoya: yeah, honestly it sounds more like a problem with wine than with the programs...
<BackPacker> Intelligitimate: I'd be looking at ways to convert MP4 into something else, then look for something to join *that*, then convert back again
<wayward> Intelligitimate, that sort of question is best answered by reading the manual and experimenting
<aleka> I've had trouble with  Beryl using too much cpu in the past and haven't used it in a while, but since yesterday's update, I was curious to see what is new and I am using it now.. X.org alone is using 70% cpu .. .is this normal??
<Intelligitimate> I am trying to join mp4 files together. Someone here told me to try mencoder, but it doesn't work.
<BackPacker> Intelligitimate: but I bet that would lose quality
<LjL> !doesn't work | ill
<ubotu> ill: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wayward> aleka, XGL seems *Very* buggy to me
<aleka> wayward, I think I am using AIGLX
<wayward> aleka, Firefox displaying a page with animated GIFs throws XGL into a 99% CPU-rage
<ivanhoe> what is the comand to refresh the ip in dhcp
<flossgeek> be honest my aiglx and beryl aint to bad
<achandra> ivanhoe: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should do it.
<nolimitsoya> ivanhoe, cant you just do up/down?
<wayward> aleka, then I'd better check its performance on my desktop as well ^^
<nolimitsoya> *down/up
<CientificoLoco> LjL, oh thanks I will check it..
<aleka> I am playing music and browsing, and just scrolling in FF makes the sound choppy.. this is weird.. how are others successfuly using beryl?
<alex_mayorga> hi, is this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver valid for an ATI rage mobiliy laptop card?
<CientificoLoco> thaks ..
<Music_Shuffle> aleka, doesn't happen to me.
<ivanhoe> yes i only want change mi ip
<tito_linux> Do I install the linux-686-smp package to get dual core working?
<wayward> aleka, are you sure it's Beryl's doing?  Sounds like something a window manager shouldn't do
<ivanhoe> to enter at megaupload
<dennister> tito_linux: what version of ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> Curious, what the HTTP Cache Cleaner?
<tito_linux> 6.10
<Music_Shuffle> Or rather, is ther eany way to stop it?
<CientificoLoco> LjL, I have installed but I can not execute it ...
<dennister> ok...then u don't
<lamebmx> aleka, hey im using beryl ... and its know to have ff scrolling issues
<wayward> aleka, although I can't claim for certain
<aleka> x.org uses that much chunk of the cpu whenever I login using beryl
<BackPacker> ivanhoe: "change my ip" isn't the same as "refresh the ip"
<tito_linux> How do I get it working?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: http://wiki.winehq.org/CaseInsensitiveFilenames - just to prove wine *does* provide case-insensitive files...
<lamebmx> aleka, mine is sometimes really fast .. toher times its really slow
<ivanhoe> ah
<dennister> my dual core works with linux...hold on a sec
<ivanhoe> sorry
<erlandh> hello, can anyone point me to some help with a printer (I've tried OpenPrinting and UbuntuWiki)
<nolimitsoya> LjL, thank you :) recompile on the way
<LjL> CientificoLoco: never used it. perhaps reading the man page would help, and if you can't find the manpage and/or the executable, "dpkg -L icecast-server"
<alex_mayorga> or what should I do to do an xorg reconfigure, I had to resort to vesa to get an usable laptop
<dennister> tito_linux: my dual core works with 2.6.17-10-generic
<ivanhoe> but in windows is posible with a commamd in dos
<gaten> tito_linux:  are u using intel or amd?
<alex_mayorga> but now I'd like to get the tiny bit of graphic acceleration my laptop used to have
<BackPacker> ivanhoe: taking your interface down then up will probably give you the same IP as the lease won't have run out
<tito_linux> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^processor' | wc -l Says I ahve 1 CPU
<GoldSmith> can i upgrade an ubuntu server install to the latest desktop .. or do i need to burn and reinstall the desktop ?
<aleka> and using totem, xine.. the images are inendented with hundereds of dots...only player that gives me smooth image while using beryl is VLC,
<ivanhoe> and what can i do_
<roach_> seeking advice on installing Ubuntu 6.10 (AMD64) onto 2 IDE drives using software RAID 1 and LVM.  Any good howto guides out there?
<jlowell> hey folks, dvd drive will not automount... is there anything I can do?
<gaten> tito_linux:  then you probably dont have smp enabled. for my amd x2, i installed the k7 kernel
<gaten> tito_linux:  for intel dc, i think its something different
<dennister> roach_: first of all, avoid amd64, or any 64-bit package
<tito_linux> This is an AMD x2
<jlowell> actually it wont even manually mount unless I reboot the machine with it in the drive
<BackPacker> GoldSmith: 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' should do the job, but best to do apt-get upgrade first
<jlowell> then it automounts
<GoldSmith> yeah i installed the desktop
<BackPacker> GoldSmith:  sorry, meant 'apt-get update' first
<dennister> i have an amd x2 3800+, and i wasted months with trying to get 64-bit packages to work
* lamebmx shudders at apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lamebmx> i just got done doin that
<tito_linux> dennister: Exact same CPU
<BackPacker> GoldSmith: Oh, you mean you want the Feisty version?
<gaten> tito_linux:  ok, same thing i have. install the k7 kernel. u will have to reinstall any gfx drivers
<GoldSmith> BackPacker: yes
<erlandh> can anyone help me with printing please?
<tito_linux> DAMN! It took ages to isntal gfx drivers
<jlowell> hello anyone??
<gaten> tito_linux:  hehe i know. mine still arent working
<flossgeek> gaten:edgy uses a generic kernel
<lamebmx> well tito_linux  each time goes a lil faster and a lil faster
<alex_mayorga> erlandh, what's the problem?
<dennister> yes, it's very popular, now I did have a problem with only 1 cpu working with a previous installation
<ivanhoe> what is the problem with your printer
<nix_ferret> Just a tip 4 all the n00bs like me, if your video is choppy in mediaplayer, switch the connection speed to LAN or 1.5Mb.
* nix_ferret feels stupid.
<Speeder> does anyone here use samba as DC?
<lamebmx> tito_linux, it took me like 3 days to get ubuntu installed lol
<tito_linux> What is the name of the k7 package I need?
<BackPacker> GoldSmith: apt-get dist-upgrade would update the lot, but you'd need to boil a lot of coffee...
<erlandh> Open Office and Evince make a paper size error on my HP. Test page from the driver works fine though. Thanks
<gaten> flossgeek:  woops. didnt realise he was talking about edgy
<flossgeek> tito_linux you running edgy
<tito_linux> yeah
<dennister> but that was the ubuntu-server 6.10, _ dekstops, plus the linux-generic, and then linux-386
<flossgeek> tito_linux dont need to change it
<jlowell> I feel totally invisible
<tito_linux> It only detects 1 CPU though
<BackPacker> jlowell: did you have a question?
<erlandh> alex_mayorga, Open Office and Evince make a paper size error on my HP. Test page from the driver works fine though. Thanks
<GoldSmith> wont dist-upgrade upgrade as a server ?
<jlowell> BackPacker: yes I'll ask it again:
<flossgeek> tito_linux:ah
<Riyonuk> does running windows on ubuntu require lots of ram, cpu, etc?
<gaten> Nvidia driver problems. I'm having problems with installing nvidia drivers from the repos. i have the restricted modules for my kernel installed (and reinstalled), as well as nvidia-glx (no -settings or the other one). depmod gives me this error: WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is not an elf object. could anyone help me?
<jlowell> hey folks, dvd drive will not automount... is there anything I can do?
<jlowell> actually it wont even manually mount unless I reboot the machine with it in the drive
<Music_Shuffle> So continuing. :P
<Music_Shuffle> stefg, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/60315
<dennister> this time around i have just the ubuntu-server 6.10, plus linux-generic 2.6.171-=generic, and both cpu's are working
<tito_linux> Should I install a different kernel?
<aleka> Is it a bad idea to try and install a Qt based app on Gnome?
<dennister> although not in amd64-bit mode...64-bit OS's not worth the time, not ready yet
<dennister> tito_linux: try 2.6.17-10-generic
<jlowell> aleka no
<tito_linux> I'm in a 32 bit OS
<tito_linux> dennister O
<tito_linux> K
<dennister> perfect then
<albar> i've a problem, i removed my tar package on my system, and now i cant reinstall it via apt
<dennister> so am i
<albar> some hint ?
<jlowell> BackPacker: nothing for me?
<dennister> that may fix ur problem
<tito_linux> dennister: what is the name of the file?
<tito_linux> dennister: I'm already using that
<aleka> I have no clue about the workings of torrent clients and I am about to give this qBittorent a try.. thought I should check before installing if it was going to conflict with Gnome
<albar> when i try to install from source, configure tell me something like "/lib/cpp fails sanity check"
<dennister> if not, you may have the wrong base...linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic, i believe
<BackPacker> jlowell: I don't know how to fix your problem, sorry. But I wanted to let you know you weren't invisible. Maybe no one else knows the answer, either
<alex-weej> albar: you need to install a local copy of gnu tar
<alex-weej> albar: and then reinstall the tar package
<alex-weej> albar: then remove the local copy
<tito_linux> dennister: All the 2.6.17-10-generic packages are installed
<GoldSmith> i done apt-get install dist-upgrade it said pack was not found
<albar> alex-weej: ok, i see. but how and where to take the local copy ?
<tito_linux> dennister: It is the only kernel isntalled
<dennister> tito_linux: and your second cpu isn't recognized and working?
<albar> alex-weej: i cant compile it from source, because of that error
<albar> alex-weej: is there a static package somewhere?
<jlowell> thx BackPacker
<albar> i mean a binary package
<BackPacker> GoldSmith: you might need to give more accurate error messages than that
<alex-weej> albar: why can't you compile it from source?
<lamebmx> hey .. i got a sound issue ... i got sound during boot but not on login and in my desktop enviro ... any hints out there
<tito_linux> dennister: Only one is detected, what would you choose to check?
<albar> alex-weej: configure return me an error "/lib/cpp fails sanity ckeck"
<albar> thats why
<BackPacker> lamebmx: did you check your mixer's volume settings?
<albar> i tried of course :)
<tito_linux>  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^processor' | wc -l
<tito_linux> returns "1"
<GoldSmith> roge@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<GoldSmith> Password:
<GoldSmith> Reading package lists... Done
<GoldSmith> Building dependency tree... Done
<GoldSmith> E: Couldn't find package dist-upgrade
<GoldSmith> roge@ubuntu:~$
<alex-weej> albar: ah, looks like you need build-essential... hmmph tricky :P
<dennister> tito_linux: try dmesg...then scroll down, second cpu may be detected later on
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows how to use ATI rage mobility video card on Ubuntu
<alex-weej> albar: you running Edgy Eft?
<albar> alex-weej: yes
<nolimitsoya> !paste | GoldSmith, and remove the 'install' part
<ubotu> GoldSmith, and remove the 'install' part: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BackPacker> GoldSmith: that should be 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<alex-weej> albar: i can send you my tar executable
<albar> alex-weej: well ok
<alex-weej> albar: if you put it in /usr/local/bin/tar
<tito_linux> It ahs "processor #0" and "#1" does this mean it works?
<alex-weej> albar: you should be able to install the tar package
<GoldSmith> thc
<GoldSmith> thx
<albar> alex-weej: thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Default proc is #0.
<Music_Shuffle> For a single-core.
<lamebmx> BackPacker, i cant get to those settings ... No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. ... and other times it says to check if drivers are installed
<gaten> tito_linux:  yes/ thats how mine see 2 procs
<dennister> tito_linux: yes :)
<tito_linux> [17179569.184000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<alienseer23> how do I check which alsa version I am running?
<lcatta> im trying to get my network card working, and i keep getting network not found, can anyone help?
<dennister> you do have both cpu's working after all
<tito_linux> Is that a problem?
<alex-weej> albar: was it just tar you removed?
<gaten> tito_linux:  then u have the weong kernel. smp is not enabled
<albar> alex-weej: seems yes, dunno :( i dont removed it, i had some apt-get problem during an upgrade...
<tito_linux> [17179569.184000]  Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16
<tito_linux> [17179569.184000]  ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02]  lapic_id[0x01]  enabled)
<tito_linux> [17179569.184000]  Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16
<tito_linux> [17179569.184000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<albar> and well, i fucked up something
<alex-weej> albar: hmm, well we can give it a go
<albar> yes, thanks
<BackPacker> lamebmx: then there might be a problem with the modules for your sound card. 'lsmod' will show you which modules are loaded
<LjL> Ubotu, tell albar about language | albar, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tito_linux about paste | tito_linux, see the private message from Ubotu
<gaten> tito_linux:  it sounds like you have the wrong kernel. try another
<tito_linux> What is the name of the files I need to install?
<alex-weej> albar: is the file transfer working? :F
<albar> alex-weej: i hope hah, try :)
<alex-weej> albar: it seems not, lemme upload it :P
<lamebmx> BackPacker, snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<albar> damn
<albar> :D
<dennister> gaten: he has teh same kernel i do, with the same cpu, but i don't get the warning with one being ignored
<GoldSmith> im gonna have to reinstall with the desktop disk
<albar> alex-weej: thanks, excuse me for the stress
<alex-weej> ok
<gaten> dennister:  it means that the smp setting is set to 1 for some reason. donno why
<ddwagnz> hola all
<alex-weej> albar: http://spark.us.weej.net/~alex/tar - download that
<GoldSmith> its fetching upgrades for a server.. and so it should
<alex-weej> save it in /usr/local/bin
<masterk> wow... I typed in my name in google, pressed "I'm feeling lucky" and found out that I'm an author of christian books...
<gaten> tito_linux:  the one i use on drapper is linux-k7
<ddwagnz> haha
<dennister> yes, and i did have that same problem he did with my last installation
<alex-weej> albar: (you will need to do that as root, do you know how to do that?)
<dron1> Hi people
<BackPacker> lamebmx: you should have more entries than that
<ddwagnz> hay is there a link to any screens to ubuntu?
<dennister> i have no idea how or what i did differently with this installation
<lcatta> im trying to get my network card working, and i keep getting network not found, can anyone help?
<alex-weej> ddwagnz: http://images.google.com/search?q=ubuntu
<albar> alex-weej: done
<tito_linux> What are the names of the k7 packages?
<alex-weej> albar: chmod +x /usr/bin/local/tar
<ddwagnz> alex-weej, cheers
<alex-weej> oops
<alex-weej> albar: wrong sorry..
<alex-weej> albar: chmod +x /usr/local/bin/tar
<roach_> dennister - did you install Ubuntu x86 on your AMD X2 3800+?
<BackPacker> lamebmx: I have ten lines returned by lsmod with 'snd' in them
<gaten> tito_linux:  thats the name. linux-k7. its the link to the newest k7 kernel
<SubMOA> kay, so i have abuot 100 skins that are tarballed and I would like to make a script to untar them all in a skins directory, any ideas?
<MenZaLap> What's a good application to translate .po files?
<dron1> Does anyone has experience with installing an
<dennister> no, i installed ubuntu-server 6.10 first, then linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<tito_linux> What about linux-k7-smp?
<alex-weej> albar: now try installing stuff again
<dron1> Intel 3945abg wireless card in Ubuntu release 6.10?
<albar> alex-weej: ehm, /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 version GLIBC_2.5 not fond
<dennister> tito, our cpu's are actually k8
<gaten> SubMOA:  u could simply copy them all to the same directory and unpack them there ignoring directory structure inside the files
<albar> 2.4, not 2.5 err
<albar> damn
<albar> :)
<aleka> what torrent clients would you guys recommend.. this first one I ever tried [qBittorrent]  is downloading at a rate of 5KB/s and I am on a cable connection..
<alienseer23> help, please, I cannot get my sound to work
<tito_linux> dennister: So it won't work?
<BackPacker> aleka: Azureus is nice and fast
<dennister> no, tito_linux
<alex-weej> albar: piss.
<aleka> BackPacker: I have read some posts about it being java based and consuming cpu and Mem
<alex-weej> albar: it looks like you'll either need to bootstrap your system, or just install from scratch
<tito_linux> So I can't use dual core?
<BackPacker> aleka: I get 20-25 with Azureus
<albar> damn, i wont reinstall all the system :>
<dennister> azureus is a pig for memory though, and you need very sun-good java working
<SubMOA> gaten, well, i highlighted them all and clicked "Extract here" but i got errors so the effect of "Cannot create same file"
<albar> ok
<BackPacker> aleka: that may be what makes it fast...
<alex-weej> albar: i'm afraid things are pretty messed up - what exactly went wrong?
<dennister> and the version of azureus in the repos is very out-of-date
<alex-weej> albar: because if you were doing something normal, you should probably report it as a bug
<aleka> any other recommendations form personal experience?? {topic Torrent clients] 
<albar> alex-weej: upgrade from dapper to edgy
<alienseer23> I have a fresh edgy install and the sound won't kick in for my soundblaster live card
<dennister> i use ktorrent, and hated it at first cause it kept stalling, but then it does stop the stalling b4 too long
<alex-weej> aleka: i like the official bittorrent client
<dron1> Azureus is just fine, unless you have a slow machine.
<albar> alex-weej: maybe i need the dapper's tar?
<lamebmx> BackPacker, thats the driver for it ... ill see how many snd lines i get
<kd7swh> can anyone help me with ffmpeg
<dron1> Otherwise uTorrent in Wine
<gaten> SubMOA:  then they probably have the same name. you'll need to extract them and rename them
<alex-weej> albar: how were you upgrading?
<dennister> dron1: i use to love azureus, and i have an extremely fast machine, but it's not for everyone
<albar> alex-weej: as usually, aptitude update and dist-upgrade
<lamebmx> BackPacker, i got 10 lines also
<albar> nothing new
<SubMOA> gaten, ok, thganks, I'll mess around with it
<alex-weej> albar: you are WAY better off using the update manager for this kind of thing
<lamebmx> BackPacker, though i see lots of oss stuff
<BackPacker>  aleka: I have 768MB RAM on my PC and 512MB on my laptop, and using Azureus doesn't slow things down noticeably
<alex-weej> albar: as the update manager babysits much more than synaptic or aptitude (or apt-get)
<gaten> tito_linux:  i have linux-k7 installed and it sees both my processors just fine
<dron1> You can do quite some tweaking to reduce the memory and cpu usage with Azureus
<albar> alex-weej: well, ok. next time :)
<kd7swh> i am having problems converting an ogm file can anyone help me
<dennister> i get much better speeds with ktorrent than i ever did with azureus
<alex-weej> kd7swh: what's the problem.
<albar> now is done, damn me :)
<BackPacker> lamebmx: have a look through /var/log/dmesg to see if there are any error messages relating to the sound card. Maybe /var/log/messages as well
<dron1> I never used Kottrent
<ubuntu_> where you get this speed
<aleka> BackPacker: thanks.. will give it a try....do I need to install sun-java for it to work though?
<kd7swh> alex-weej, ffmpeg says "error while opening file"
<dron1> Maybe you're using different connection settings in Ktorrent
<aleka> alex-weej: thanks as well.. I am looking into adding the officaial bittorent client into my apps menu .. hope it has built in search capabilities
<albar> someone have the dapper's tar binary? please.
<kd7swh> alex-weej, vlc, and mplayer play to ogm fine and I have a newly compiled ffmpeg with extra codec support
<dron1> I never encountered a bittorrent client where I could not achieve high dl speeds
<dennister> tito_linux: u still here? how much work have u put into this installation?
<BackPacker> aleka: Don't know. I have Sun Java on my system, but I don't know if Azureus needs that particular version
<kd7swh> alex-weej, the* ogm
<alex_mayorga> can anyone tell if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7200&page=2 is on track for my ATI card?
<lamebmx> BackPacker, i get the boot up sound ...
<dennister> hi bipolar
<BackPacker> dron1: KTorrent was slow on my machine, Azureus was fine
<dron1> I could use some help with getting my Intel 3945 ABG wireless adapter to work
<aleka> ohhh.. the Bittoerent client requires you to download the .torrent files yourself?
<goldbond> i am trying to install apache and ubuntu/debian has changed the config files, so the internet resources are useless. i can't find any debian specific resources. is anyone running apache2 with ubuntu , if so how did you get /etc/init.d/apache2 to work properly?
<dron1> The advice on the Ubuntu forums isn't helpfull in my case
<BackPacker> lamebmx: what do you mean by "the boot up sound"? The sound that's played when your desktop has loaded?
<alex-weej> goldbond: what do you mean "work properly"?
<kd7swh> alex-weej, the ogm is in theroa-vorbis format and I want ffmpeg to convert it to a xvid-lame
<masterk> wow, have you guys heard about the "new" aol. I thought aol was in some lawsuit a while back for not letting someone cancel thier services
<lamebmx> no
<goldbond> well */apache2 start doesn't start it
<dron1> The adapter shows up with iwconfig
<goldbond> so i would like to start with that
<dron1> Ieee80211 stack is installed and ipwdemon is running
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<alex-weej> kd7swh: does it play with gstreamer apps (e.g. totem)?
<lamebmx> BackPacker, the music before the login screen ... but after hitting enter for my password the sound dont play
<dron1> Installed wpa suppliant
<Red-Sox> How do I take a video like a screenshot...but a video?
<alex-weej> goldbond: what happens when you run /etc/init.d/apache2 start?
<arrenlex> Red-Sox: xvidcap
<Red-Sox> kk
<kd7swh> alex-weej, yes totem worked too
<dron1> Set the right ssid, method, apssword with keyprhase command
<alex-weej> kd7swh: in that case, try this
<goldbond> alex-week: nothing
<Red-Sox> arrenlex: Not in the repost? :(
<dron1> Wireless just isn't coming up
<apokryphos> Red-Sox: screenkast
<apokryphos> !info screenkast
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in any distro I know
<dron1> Wireless switch on laptop is on
<BackPacker> lamebmx: I don't get music before my login screen, but then I use kdm. It looks like your sound card  should work. What is it that makes you think it isn't workign?
<goldbond> alex-week: but when i just sudo apache2,the server works fine
<apokryphos> bleh
<dron1> It's driving me nuts
<Red-Sox> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in any distro I know
<alex-weej> kd7swh: actually sorry
<alex-weej> kd7swh: if you can find a gstreamer transcoding tool that will work
<rcbaxter> Istanbul in multiverse
<alex-weej> Istanbul is the way to go
<arrenlex> rcbaxter: universe
<rcbaxter> err uni...
<kd7swh> alex-weej, do you know the name of one?
<alex-weej> kd7swh: afraid not. if you ask on #gstreamer someone might be able to help you
<Red-Sox> it's aight xvidcap has a .deb
<Red-Sox> thanks guys
<cynical> kd7swh: you trying to convert from ogm to avi?
<lamebmx> BackPacker, no sound will play .. and i get errors on the sound apps ... but the sound plays before i arrive at the login screen so at the base level sound is working ... but in my user area its not
<kd7swh> cynical, yes
<alex-weej> goldbond: precisely what happens when you run "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"? is any message printed?
<goldbond> no
<BackPacker> lamebmx: do you have another user you could log in to, and see if you can get sound as that user?
<flyinghippo> Has anyone here been able to getting screen resolutions besides the ones provided to work?  I am trying to get a 1280x800 resolution working on my laptop
<lamebmx> nope but thats an idea
<cynical> kd7swh: have you tried avidemux? It has support for both formats.
<goldbond> (98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :443
<goldbond> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<goldbond> Unable to open logs
<goldbond> when i type sudo apache2
<alex-weej> goldbond: do you have an /etc/defaults/apache2 file?
<alex-weej> goldbond: if so, have a look at it
<kd7swh> cynical, yes I tried that avidemux would not open my ogm for some strange reason
<alex-weej> ogm != avi
<goldbond> alex-week: no, it is empty
<dennister> ok, can someone pls help me understand the sound system pls?
<sprink> hi
<alex-weej> goldbond: does it exist?
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to install the svn of mplayer, but it wants to overwrite mencoder, how do I tell it that's it's ok to only overwrite mencoder? I wanna see what other libs and crap it'll overwrite.
<lamebmx> grrr forgot to make user home dir lol
<kd7swh> I am going to go over too #gstreamer and see if anyone in there can help me
<cynical> alex-weej: it has support for the ogm format
<dennister> it's working and all, but i need to understand it to go any further with it
<cynical> alex-weej: container*
<alex-weej> cynical: i see.
<goldbond> alex-week: no, it is empty
<goldbond> oops
<goldbond> alex-week: it is default, not defults
<goldbond> # 0 = start on boot; 1 = don't start on boot
<goldbond> NO_START=1
<dennister> k will try later :)
<kd7swh> #gstreamer is dead
<lamebmx> BackPacker, got sound at the switch user screen .. but no sound in the test acct
<gaten> using nvidia-glx from repos, i get this error on X start up: (EE) /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so is an unrecognized module type. can anyone help?
<lamebmx> hmmmm
<alex-weej> goldbond: ok, you found it
<BackPacker> lamebmx: Very strange! Never heard of that before. Maybe it's a sound driver problem. I guess you're using esound under Gnome?
<nix_ferret> anyone here use bumps?
<Erb_> How would I add 'xhost +' in my .bashrc? Can I just put it anywhere?
<alex-weej> goldbond: here's a hint, type "alex-" then hit TAB and it will complete my nick
<lamebmx> heck if i know BackPacker im a noob
<alex-weej> goldbond: unsurprisingly, my IRC client doesn't flash on "alex-week" :P
<goldbond> oops
<AM> hello
<BackPacker> lamebmx: but you do know if you're using Gnome,right?
<lamebmx> i feel lucky as heck i got it installed to my fakeraid in 3 days
<lamebmx> yea im using gnome
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to install the svn of mplayer, but it wants to overwrite mencoder, how do I tell it that's it's ok to only overwrite mencoder? I wanna see what other libs and crap it'll overwrite.
<White_Lightning> anyone a bitchx user? I have a question about it
<lamebmx> whatever their default sound app gives me the errors
<lamebmx> reinstallins alsa didnt help
<goldbond> alex-weej: i just installed apache2 an hour ago from apt-get. i don't udnerstand why it doesn't work properly
<lamebmx> cuz i noticed lsmod | grep snd showed a lot of oss stuff
<BackPacker> lamebmx: then I think you're using esound. And I'm out of ideas. And it's 2:30am here...
<Red-Sox> I was just here and one of you all told me to get xvidcap
<crimsun> lamebmx: asoundconf list
<Red-Sox> Who was it?
<lamebmx> where are ya .. thats what my clock is set too
<BackPacker> lamebmx: I hope someone else can help...
<lamebmx> ty BackPacker
<lamebmx> crimsun .. how do i axx that
<seamus7> Hi ... I cannot access my system even in recovery mode ... I get the following errors when booting in recovery mode: "unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS and for rc-default .... any ubuntu wizards able to help me recover out of this?
<alex-weej> goldbond: because you need to enable it
<crimsun> lamebmx: type that in a Terminal
<alex-weej> goldbond: the service won't start up unless you enable the daemon
<variant> Red-Sox: try istanbul, it is much more up to date and very easy to use
<goldbond> alex-weej: oh. how?
<White_Lightning> does anyone know (I know, this isn't an ubuntu question) how to change the default server that bitchx connects to?
<alex-weej> goldbond: in /etc/default/apache2
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to install the svn of mplayer with checkinstall/dpkg, but it wants to overwrite my mencoder package, how do I tell dpkg that's it's ok to only overwrite mencoder? I wanna see what other libs and crap it'll overwrite.
<lamebmx> ICH5
<alex-weej> goldbond: or you can use the GUI frontend via System -> Administration -> Services
<Erb_> How would I add 'xhost +' in my .bashrc? Can I just put it anywhere?
<lamebmx> crimsun, ICH5 ...
<alex-weej> Erb_: what are you trying to do?
<braveheartlion> does anyone have an opinion on brother laser printer (monochrome) HL-2030 (http://www.brother.com/europe/printer/info/hl2030/hl2030_ove.html)
<braveheartlion> I'm thinking of buying it
<goldbond> alex-weej: i'm using ssh, do i just un comment that one line?
<lamebmx> odd ... crimsun shouldnt it say something about alc650
<crimsun> lamebmx: ok, and put the output from ``amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<alex-weej> goldbond: what does it say?
<spike723> anyone know how to allow programs to use the root window?  I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<crimsun> lamebmx: no, it shouldn't.
<Red-Sox> !istanbu;\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbu;\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Red-Sox> omfg
<Red-Sox> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<goldbond> alex-weej: # 0 = start on boot; 1 = don't start on boot
<goldbond>  so i suppose not
<Erb_> alex-weej: I'm trying to open mplayer GUI from a php script from loacal and I need to give the correct permissions
<Red-Sox> thanks variant
<variant> Red-Sox: np
<alex-weej> Erb_: you definitely don't want it in your .bashrc
<lamebmx> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39100/
<goldbond> alex-weej: what do i add to the file to enable the deamon?
<alex-weej> Erb_: you wnat it to be run every time you start an X11 session
<Erb_> alex-weej: why? because of security?
<aleka> In setting up Azerues, it tries to listen on port 37059, testing this port in the setup menu failed, do I need to enable port forwarding for it to work?
<alex-weej> Erb_: because it's not the right place - when you start an X11 session your .bashrc is NOT run
<alex-weej> Erb_: only when you start bash is it run
<bruenig> aleka, I used firestarter to open my bittorrent port
<crimsun> lamebmx: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<crimsun> lamebmx: then try playing music again
<Wavesonics> hi
<JBLoudG20> hey, does anyone have lenovo 3000 experience with ubuntu?
<aleka> bruenig: I do have that program, time to use it.. can I ask stupid questions if I have any as I go about doing this?
<alex-weej> goldbond: there is surely more than one line in that file
<Wavesonics> i have an onboard sound card and a PCI sound card, how can i select my PCI 1 for output?
<SubMOA> how would one go about bringing up the equivalent of Window's Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<crimsun> Wavesonics: asoundconf list
<SubMOA> ...i'm running at 100% CPU
<AM> can help me about install a apache friends on ubuntu ???
<Wavesonics> thanks
<goldbond> alex-weej: no this is the entire file:
<goldbond> # 0 = start on boot; 1 = don't start on boot
<goldbond> NO_START=1
<crimsun> Wavesonics: you're supposed to tell me what that outputs
<Erb_> alex-weej: I'm trying to do what this guy did: http://groups.google.com.au/group/comp.os.linux.x/msg/9681681a9c277903?hl=en&
<kitche> SubMOA: open up a terminal and type in top
<alex-weej> goldbond: why did you not paste the NO_START=1 bit?
<goldbond> alex-weej: (/etc/default/apache2)
<SubMOA> ...with nothing really running... well, eye candy crap, but thats it...s hould be 100% right?
<kitche> SubMOA: but you can't kill processes from there
<Wavesonics>  asoundconf list
<alex-weej> goldbond: change to NO_START=0... i think the comment speaks for itself.
<lamebmx> crimsun, still gettin the same No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. error when i try to adjust the sound via the panel applet
<Wavesonics> Names of available sound cards:
<Wavesonics> SI7012
<Wavesonics> Live
<goldbond> alex-weej: wow, thanks
<SubMOA> kitche where what i kill them from?
<crimsun> Wavesonics: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<rcbaxter> SubMOA: ps -e to list processes from terminal.
<bruenig> aleka, essentially open firestarter, go to the last tab, think it is called policy, right click in the box that says allow service, and then click add rule, the rest should be pretty simple, make sure you check the apply policy think at the top when you are done, then exit
<Wavesonics> wow, crimsun are u a bot?
<crimsun> Wavesonics: no, why?
<Wavesonics> fast respond lol
<rcbaxter> SubMOA then kill pidNumber
<Wavesonics> thanks!
<crimsun> Wavesonics: I wrote that; I should know.
<Wavesonics> i love open source :)
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to install the svn of mplayer with checkinstall/dpkg, but it wants to overwrite my mencoder package, how do I tell dpkg that's it's ok to only overwrite mencoder? I wanna see what other libs and crap it'll overwrite.
<bruenig> aleka, make sure it is inbound policy not outbound
<aleka> bruenig: in setting up firestarter, do I want to tell it to "share" my internet connection? I only have just this machine hooked up to my router atm though
<Wavesonics> anything else i need to do after that?
<Wavesonics> i executing that command
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: don't use checkinstall. Use the existing packaging infrastructure for mplayer.
<SubMOA> so i type "kill #3" if iw anted to kill the 3rdd one
<nix_ferret> anyone here use bumps?
<crimsun> Wavesonics: adjust your volume
<seamus7> Hi... any brilliant Ubuntu experts able to figure this out: I have a problem with my video driver .... when booting into recovery mode it stops at the following errors...  unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS and rc-default
<kitche> SubMOA: no it's kill and the PID which you can find either in ps -e or top
<bruenig> aleka, I don't know, all I did is what I said and it worked, so I stopped
<rcbaxter> SubMOA kill 3
<crimsun> lamebmx: is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' audible?
<seamus7> the boot process stops that is
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: but then it'll screw up my packages and such, I think it wants to install a crap load of libraries installed already from edgy, like libavccodecs
<SubMOA> kitiche, ok, but it will be in that list... so... type "top" find the number of the process i want to kill, then type "kill x"
<SubMOA> where x, obviously, would be my number
<aleka> this is on first time run of firestarter.. I guess I will just go with default options just to get it started
<lamebmx> crimsun, yes it is
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no, you're not listening. Use the infrastructure, not the package.
<lamebmx> crimsun, hooray
<spike723> window 5
<lamebmx> crimsun, u rock
<kitche> SubMOA: yep
<crimsun> lamebmx: good.
<SubMOA> also, beryl seems to be using 100% (or close too) of my CPU, and suggestions?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what do you mean?
<SubMOA> kitche, thanks
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: wouldn't that be make install?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no.
<lamebmx> SubMOA,  disable water and snow to start with
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: each Debian package has packaging infrastructure. Use it.
<lamebmx> and blur effects
<SubMOA> lamebmx
<SubMOA> rgr
<lamebmx> SubMOA, if that fixes it then go back through enabling them ... some effects dont like some cards ...
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: either it's the fact it's late here, or I've just no idea what you are talking about, how would I take advantage of such a packaging infrastructure
<orangefly> i have proftpd installed on my server....how do i limit access for other users to there home directory.....???....
<aleka> bruenig: in adding a rule in the inbound traffic policy, the options I have are <allow connection from : Ip, host> and <comments>, for azuers, how would I know what ip or host the connection is coming from.. again I apologize of my questions are too elimentary
<SubMOA> that seems to not be working lamebmx
<seamus7> How can I mount my linux file system from a live CD? My system is frozen and inaccessible even through the recovery mode ... I get Unable to execute /bin/sh errors when booting up in recovery mode
<bruenig> aleka, don't put anything in the top box, the ones with hosts. Just add the port to the bottom box and make sure it says available to everyone
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: apt-get source mplayer
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then use the existing debian/
<lamebmx> SubMOA, kill beryl .. then do glxinfo | grep direct
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: adjust the files as per necessary
<alex-weej> seamus7: sudo mkdir /SOMEFOLDER; sudo mount /dev/SOMEPARTITION /SOMEFOLDER
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: oh, I see what you're saying, make real debs
<lamebmx> and pastbin ur xorg.conf file
<pianoboy3333> I'll do that, but I can't sign them, I forgot my gpg password :(
<seamus7> alex-weej: ok thx
<amicrawle> how do i find my network printer in kde
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: signing or not signing makes no difference
<pianoboy3333> I know
<Wavesonics> crim, still no sound from my PCI card and plugging into my onboard still has sound
<Wavesonics> all volume is unmuted and all the way up for both
<aleka> bruenig: now that I have enabled this firewall, I can not access my webserver (using port forwarding on my router to point to my machine for the webserver)
<Wavesonics> srry net problems
<lamebmx> crimsun, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing. is what i get when playing a test sound in preferences
<crimsun> Wavesonics: place the output from ``amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lamebmx> crimsun, think this may just be a codecs issue?
<bruenig> aleka, again, I am an ignorant moron when it comes to firewalls. I pointed and clicked my way to opening my bittorrent port and that is all I know
<SubMOA> lamebmx, I got a "direct rendering: Yes"
<bruenig> perhaps !worksforme should be used here
<Vuen> hey all, i have a form mailer on my website that keeps breaking. i want to stick a small script in my crontab that will automatically fill out this script once a day so i get a daily test email to make sure it's working. does anyone know how to do this?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, what kind of vid card?
<SubMOA> nvidia
<SubMOA> umm
<SubMOA> one sec
<orangefly> i have proftpd installed on my server....how do i limit access for other users to there home directory.....???....
<crimsun> lamebmx: did you create an asoundrc? If so, pastebin it.
<amicrawle> any clue>
<SubMOA> 7600 GT KO, the GeForce
<Erb_> How do I run x11 commands as a user instead of www-data?
<lamebmx> crimsun, i did not directly create it ... im on a crazy install that is half rockin and half limpin at the moment
<SubMOA> well I don't want to jinx anything, lamebmx, but killing the process and restarting it has seemed to work
<alex-weej> Erb_: what do you mean "x11 command"?
<Wavesonics> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39102/
<SubMOA> good ole' hoodoo voodoo
<docmur> anyone know if grub can be set to boot USB devices
<lamebmx> crimsun, i got some weird termininal shell where tab and arrow keys dont work .. just shows # on it
<lamebmx> there ya go
<lamebmx> SubMOA, when did you install it and how did you start it?
<SubMOA> lamebmx, do you think that re-enableing all that stuff will just boost it up again, or do youu think that it might have just been a bug
<Erb_> alex-weej: please see http://groups.google.com.au/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/39acc2665101e788/8b18481fa7649ba6?hl=en#8b18481fa7649ba6
<lamebmx> crimsun, where would i find that file
<SubMOA> lamebmx, i installed it yesterday, and i went to the red gem in my task manager thing and where i can select "Gnome metacity" or "beryl" i switched it to "Beryl"
<alex-weej> Erb_: if i were you i'd do this with a client-server jobby over an IPC mechanism like D-Bus
<gaten>  if the nvidia driver versions in my kernel and X modules are different, how would i go about fixing that?
<alex-weej> Erb_: how good is your Python?
<lamebmx> did you add it to startup progs and log out and back in?
<lamebmx> SubMOA,
<Erb_> I use PHP
<SubMOA> i had switched it to "metacity", then used the kill command using top and it shutdown, then i just switched back to Beryl
<lamebmx> SubMOA,  cuz the rereads the xorg conf
<alex-weej> Erb_: PHP has less than stellar support for desktop programming
<SubMOA> lamebmx, sorry, the what rereads the xorg conf?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, i would suggest enabling things one at a time ... and the logging out and logging in ... well actually a reboot is better
<crimsun> Wavesonics: amixer set 'Wave Center' 80%,on && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 80%,on && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 80%,80%,on
<chrissturm> how does evms compare to lvm?
<TraceGreen> How can ubuntu livecd mount harddisk through loop device directly? that's say, mount -t vfat -o offset=*** /dev/hda /mnt/C?
<SubMOA> lamebmx, ok, I will do that
<crimsun> lamebmx: /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc*
<Erb_> alex-weej: I am trying to open a video file in mplayer from a php script in a browser
<alex-weej> Erb_: do you REALLY want to run totem as user www-data?
<lamebmx> .asound is my user config right crimsun
<lamebmx> ?
<Erb_> alex-weej: Yes!
<SubMOA> lamebmx, (or anyone), I thought the great thing about beryl, etc. is that it didn't load your CPU and instead utilized your GPU for this stuff
<alex-weej> Erb_: in an x11 session that's owned by YOU?
<lamebmx> since sound dont work for me in user
<Erb_> alex-weej: Yes
<vulcanius> hey all, i'm trying to fix the problem of having no S/PDIF sound output from the built-in motherboard audio on a Gigabyte nforce4 mobo. I noticed that alsa 1.0.11 is the latest version available for ubuntu while alsa 1.0.13 has been released. can 1.0.13 be retrieved using apt-get or synaptic or will it have to be manually installed?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, yea it barely touches my cpu
<SubMOA> but my GPU looks steady, and my CPU is all jumpy, depending what I do (I think I've seen a correlation to, say rotating cube to CPU spike)
<Kiottuze> im sorry does anybody know if ubuntu supports a mobo intel DQ965GF ???
<lamebmx> SubMOA, add beryl-manager to ur sessions ... pastebin ur xorg.conf
<lamebmx> SubMOA, i still havent seen ur xorg.conf file
<SubMOA> lamebmx, what is pastebin?
<borg> how do you force change the password of a user without knowing the password of the user?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, read the topic
<vulcanius> SubMOA: are you using the Tripple Buffer?
<lamebmx> where you send the pastes too lol
<SubMOA> lamebmx, ohh, sorry, I didn't kow you wanted me to send it...  where can i put it so it won't clutter the chat room?  and I will look up the topic... wiki, i suppose will do that ok... I'm not surer what I tripple buffer is, sorry vulcanius
<SubMOA> lamebmx, I think it is in my sessions
<Kiottuze> im sorry does anybody know if ubuntu supports a mobo intel DQ965GF ???
<alex-weej> Erb_: it's much MUCH cleaner to do this via IPC...
<SubMOA> that's Systems > Preferences > Session... etc. etc. correct?
<lamebmx> crimsun .. i dont have either of those files
<SubMOA> I had to do reconfigure the permissions... I remember having some trouble with the syntax, lamebmx
<lamebmx> SubMOA, yes
<MenZa> Can someone help me with my OpenPGP key? I've created the key, but I can't find my key-id, which is needed to send it to the key-server.
<crimsun> lamebmx: which audio sink is gnome configured to use?
<alex-weej> Erb_: if you have a program running on your desktop session that listens for commands and controls your multimedia software, and a program that is run via apache that sends the first program commands
<lamebmx> SubMOA, im lazy ... i open a term and sudi -i
<lamebmx> crimsun, how do i find that
<lamebmx> crimsun, sorry for pesterin ya
<crimsun> lamebmx: System> Preferences> Sound
<SubMOA> lamebmx, not sure what that means, but I guess it's easier :O)   I'll wiki sudi
<lamebmx> SubMOA, did you pastbin your xorg.conf
<SubMOA> lamebmx, no, still tryin' to figure out what that is
<Erb_> alex-weej: Can you please send me a link with further information?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, then that is why beryl is taxin ur cpu man
<amicrawle> can any body help me please?
<Kiottuze> im sorry does anybody know if ubuntu supports a mobo intel DQ965GF ???
<lamebmx> SubMOA,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<SubMOA> lamebmx...ooook, one sec, almost ( I think, got it)
<arrenlex> !hardware | Kiottuze
<ubotu> Kiottuze: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Kiottuze> thanks a lot
<lamebmx> SubMOA, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SubMOA> lamebmx, that's the tutorial i used to get beryl running
<SubMOA> followed it to a T
<SubMOA> lamebmx, btw, my CPU has seemed to stabilize
<lamebmx> okay ..well pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org your xorg.conf
<alex-weej> Erb_: one minute
<SubMOA> lamebox, is there a pastebin thing on XChat (built in) or is it soething I have to download
<lamebmx> no just goto the website in the topic
<lamebmx> that i just pasted up there for ya
<lamebmx> crimsun, ive tried them all
<lamebmx> crimsun, all of them (except the esd daemon) have the same error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<Riyonuk> Anyone care to recomend some low end pc games native to ubuntu?
<crimsun> lamebmx: are they all set to alsa?
<lamebmx> nope
<Riyonuk> Maybe multiplayer ones, Id love to whoop up on someone tonight :p
<SubMOA> ooooook lamebmx, my synaptic packet manager isn't showing up.... it is in the task bar, but it is invisible
<crimsun> lamebmx: then set them to alsa
<lamebmx> crimsun, done already .. still no sound .. neither test button nor vlc
<lamebmx> crimsun, both asound.conf and .asoundrc are blank files
<lamebmx> crimsun, any automagic config proggies for them?
<arrenlex> lamebmx: Sound problems? What are your symptoms?
<arrenlex> lamebmx: You shouldn't need to edit those for alsa to work under normal circumstances.
<crimsun> lamebmx: you don't need one unless you have multiple cards or routing issues for surround sound.
<lamebmx> ahhh k
<lamebmx> i get sound at login portion .. but not at desktop
<crimsun> lamebmx: does that aplay command still work in a Terminal now?
<SubMOA> !! any recommendations on the best pastebin?
<nix_ferret> Anyone know if I can use automatix if I've already installed some codecs/packages?
<arrenlex> !pastebin | SubMOA
<ubotu> SubMOA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seamus7> ANYone know how to fix errors while booting into recovery mode: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS and rc-default
<nix_ferret> For instance: easyubuntu won't update certain things b/c it doesn't know what I have installed.
<SubMOA> hot damn, that was easy arrenlex
<SubMOA> pardon the language
<lamebmx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39100/ .. is my amixer
<arrenlex> SubMOA: You expected pastebin to be difficult?
<lamebmx> roflmao
<arrenlex> lamebmx: You could try this: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf
<arrenlex> lamebmx: Run that script as root.
<arrenlex> lamebmx: It's the alsa configurator script from the debian version of the alsa-utils package.
<SubMOA> lamebmx, ok, pasted
<lamebmx> crimsun, that aplay still works
<SubMOA> arrenlex, yes, lol
<seamus7> I wonder if I can just replace the /bin/sh file?
<SubMOA> arrenlex, i thought it was something I had to set up, like my own mini server thingy
<arrenlex> seamus7: Please don't. Can you boot at all?
<crimsun> arrenlex: he doesn't have an alsa issue but a gnome issue, probably gconfsink.
<arrenlex> SubMOA: xD
<seamus7> arrenlex: no .. recovery mode freezes at the /bin/sh errors.
<arrenlex> crimsun: Ah. You know what you doing (move zig). Excuse my meddling.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Boot from a liveCD.
<crimsun> arrenlex: feel free; I have to leave the coffee shop anyhow.
<arrenlex> crimsun: I don't run gnome.
<seamus7> arrenlex: then what would you suggest after booting from the LiveCD?
<compu73rg33k> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a USB drive?
<arrenlex> seamus7: I would suggest mounting your target filesystem and making sure /bin/sh is a valid link to a shell.
<lamebmx> its running peoples
<seamus7> arrenlex: I also have a Linux Rescue CD ... I booted with that and mounted my file system .... I found /bin/sh but wasn't sure what to do then
<compu73rg33k> and make changes to the environment that save to the usb drive as well?
<arrenlex> seamus7: What kind of file was it? If it was a symlink, what was it a symlink to?
<seamus7> I believe I created the error after doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d01742cec183112be090e459b74129606e258f79
<arrenlex> seamus7: That would definitely do it.
<seamus7> arrenlex: I may have made a mistake or typo
<lamebmx> arrenlex, no change
<arrenlex> seamus7: We can walk you through fixing it, though, if you could boot from a liveCD and still be here.
<jessid> hello friends.....
<SubMOA> lamebmx, did you get my pastebin?
<arrenlex> lamebmx: Yeah, your problem is apparently gnome-related, not alsa. My apologies.
<seamus7> arrenlex: yeah i'm on my old desktop ... one moment ... thanks
<lamebmx> SubMOA, you need to copy the link for it in here
<lamebmx> arrenlex, its cool man ... i just went through heck with a fakeraid install .. any help is much appreciated
<jessid> I have a very little question: using a console, it is possible to give a task a priority....how can i do that? thanks
<SubMOA> lamebmx, yea that just occured to me a second ago
<lamebmx> arrenlex, my brain is fried .. i just wanna chill back and enjoy a movie
<lamebmx> lol
<SubMOA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39106/
<SubMOA> lamebmx, sorry then!
<lamebmx> SubMOA, no sweat man ... might as well make myself useful while these people are helpin with my issue
<flyinghippo> Does anyone knof of a way to create a different available resolutions than the three offered?  I am looking towards making 1280x800 possible on my laptop's screen.
<lamebmx> SubMOA, goto the wiki and search for beryl edgy
<SubMOA> lamebmx, lamebmx, thanks!
<SubMOA> lamebmx, rgr enroute
<arrenlex> !fixres | flyinghippo
<ubotu> flyinghippo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lamebmx> SubMOA, you need additions to your xorg.conf file .. maybe you didnt save it properly
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<SubMOA> lamebmx, and the wiki as it all there?
<rcbaxter> flyinghippo: You can add resolutions to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lamebmx> SubMOA, at the end you should have Section "Extensions"
<lamebmx>     Option "Composite" "true"
<lamebmx> EndSection
<Genius314> what are the downsides to having an ATI card?
<signal> the drivers blow
<lamebmx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<SubMOA> rcbaxter, like "I will quit drinking so much, I will quit being late for everything" those type of resolutions :O)
<flyinghippo> rcbaxter: I tried that, it won't do anything.  :\
<[FOE] zyndikate> im total new, just want to ask some questions.. first: is there anyone who like to play alot on ubuntu? how is the compatibilty and how hard is it to run?
<signal> and the updates are more often broken than Nvidia's
<lamebmx> yes .. you need the Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" under device ..
<rcbaxter> SubMOA:  It is almost New Years. :)
<lamebmx> at the end you need the extensions thing ...
<arrenlex> Genius314: The downside is that you will have either no 3D, or else very buggy drivers that freeze your machine.
<MarcN> [FOE] zyndikate: specifically what are the questions?
<wastrel> is it possible to point evolution at a remote evolution-data-server instead of at the one running on localhost?
<arrenlex> Genius314: The upside is that your card's manufacturer name will be three letters shorter so it doesn't take you so long to type it out when you're here asking for help on it.
<[FOE] zyndikate> the first one was that question :>
<superkirbyartist> How can I get 911 service for Gizmo/Ekiga?
<[FOE] zyndikate> gaming possibilities
<lamebmx> SubMOA,  make the changes . close the editor and reopen it in the editor(to make sure nuthin got messed on that part) and pastebin ur xorg.conf again
<SubMOA> lamebmx, yes, I saw on that tutorial i followed about that, but since I couldn't fine "extensions" i just left it... ignorance is bliss, except now I wish I had just come here and asked before hand
<SubMOA> lamebmx, rgr
<lamebmx> you have to write it out yourself
<Genius314> Ok well is it possible to get dual monitors with 1280x1024 resolution on an ATI card?
<lamebmx> Genius314, depends on the card
<Genius314> I got the resolution and dual monitors to work in Windows, so I know it's able to work.
<lamebmx> radeon 7200se .. no
<superkirbyartist> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<superkirbyartist> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genius314> But I'm having trouble getting it to work in Ubuntu.
<lamebmx> if they worked in windows they will work in nix .. just harder to figure out ...
<Genius314> Yeah
<superkirbyartist> Do they even have 911?
<alex-weej> superkirbyartist: not many VOIP providers provide emergency services
<lamebmx> SubMOA, yea its all a learning process
<Genius314> I edited xorg.conf to have a 1280x1024 resolution, but I still can't change it
<superkirbyartist> alex-weej:  I get mine from SIPphone/Gizmo, do they have 911?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, now in a couple days when you got it workin all pretty idle in here and help a couple people though it
<alex-weej> superkirbyartist: no idea. wrong place to ask. :P
<superkirbyartist> alex-weej what channel to ask then?
<SubMOA> lamebmx, that sounds like a fantastic idea.  I love helping!  I'm just usually the example of what NOT to do, hehe
<gaten> SubMOA:  yeah like me. i cant get the darn things to work either
<alex-weej> superkirbyartist: i don't know! use their website!
<alex-weej> loon 8)
<SubMOA> lamebmx, btw, there are several wiki's on beryl and edgy... any specific one recommended?
<lamebmx> SubMOA, doing something once .. you kinda remember .. but each person you help is like doing it again all over and its practice .. just like riding a bike
<lamebmx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<lamebmx> now for my fakeraid i had to piece together a couple wiki's for that too work
<SubMOA> lamebmx, thank you for the words of wisdom, I will keep that in mind
<rcbaxter> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page worked for me.
<Genius314> If I don't have my HorizSync and VertRefresh values right for my monitor, will my resolution not work?
<ubuntuuser> i have some files in my recycle bin that i can't delete, i have tried sudo rmdir, but it says that the dir has stuff in it, and i can't remember the command to delete dir's with stuff in them
<gaten> does nvidia-glx come in a package other than i386? such as k7?
<arrenlex> Genius314: Then your monitor will not work.
<arrenlex> Genius314: If it's a modern monitor, it will say "signal out of range".
<lamebmx> and SubMOA ... a word of advice .. jot down the location of xorg.conf .. and play with it in nano to edit .. cuz if you do a line wrong you wont have a nice gui to fix it in .....
<arrenlex> Genius314: If it's not, it will explode.
<rcbaxter> sudo rm -rf directory
<bulmer> ubuntuuser: you can delete with  rm -rf
<gaten> ubuntuuser:  rm -rf <dir> will work.
<arrenlex> xD
<lamebmx> SubMOA, my card dont like fastwrites on ... found that out the hardway
<Genius314> arrenlex: Ok, well the monitor still runs, but I can't get my resolution to work
<lamebmx> Genius314, pastebin your xorg.conf
<lamebmx> puhleeze
<arrenlex> Genius314: a) Have you restarted X? b) Do you get any error messages? c) what does your xorg.conf look like?
<SubMOA> lamebmx, rgr, I've had that happen yesterday... tried Gedit from the command line but didn't work (because I know what I typed in and figured if I deleted it it would work again) so i busted out the ole' backup computer and found nano
<Music_Shuffle> gaten, what? It works for all.
<lamebmx> arrenlex, any more idea on my sound issue .. or its just gnome
<gaten> SubMOA:  if you have a working xorg.conf, make an obvious backup. mine is xorg.conf.working ;)
<lamebmx> lol
<JBLoudG20> does anyone know if the lenovo fingerprint reader an be supported... I have visited the pages for it, and they always mention the tinkpad: im getting a 3000 N100
<arrenlex> lamebmx: I don't run gnome, sorry.
<SubMOA> gaten, ok, thanks
<lamebmx> arrenlex, cool cool
<gaten> Music_Shuffle:  what?
<lamebmx> :/
<SubMOA> lamebmx, where would I put "extensions"
<SubMOA> anywhere?
<lamebmx> at the very end
<Genius314> arrenlex: My monitor works (I'm using it right now), but I can't make my resolution as high as it was on windows
<Music_Shuffle> nvidia-glx runs on any.
<gaten> Music_Shuffle:  oh ok. i can't get the darn thing working on mine
<arrenlex> Genius314: None of which answers any of the three questions I asked you.
<lamebmx> Genius314, pastebin ur xorg.conf
<cafuego_> Music_Shuffle: No, it doesn't.
<Music_Shuffle> Which doesn't it run on? >.>
<SubMOA> past the very last line that says "endsection"  (the one flush with the left side... not tabbed over)
<cafuego_> Music_Shuffle: Completely doesn't work under Xen.
<Genius314> What does pastebin mean?
<rcbaxter> lamebmx: is everything unmuted in Volume Control?  Just a thought.
<lamebmx> rc yea .. in alsa conf .. i cant get to volume control ... it errors
<arrenlex> Genius314: Pastebin is a site where you upload text, and then give us the link to the uploaded text so we can read it.
<SubMOA> Genius314, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lamebmx> !pastebin | Genius314
<ubotu> Genius314: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arrenlex> Genius314: It's a way to "paste" stuff to us without flooding the channel.
<jessid> hello. I have a little question: how can I run an app from command line assigning it priority over other tasks? thanks
<cafuego_> Music_Shuffle: which admittedly wouldn't be any of gaten's concern
<SubMOA> genius314, then, when you're done, copy the URL in your browser and past it in the chatroom
<arrenlex> jessid: nice --help
<Genius314> arrenlex: Ok.
<cafuego_> gaten: It's userspace, not kernel space, so there is only one package.
<arrenlex> jessid: (that's a command.)
<jessid> arrenlex eso! eso es lo que buscaba...thanks!!!
<gaten> cafuego:  ok
<arrenlex> jessid: Uh... you'reo el welcomeo?
<gaten> Music_Shuffle:  no, im saying in my case it isnt working.
<Genius314> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39107/
<Music_Shuffle> gaten, what's the goal here, to install Beryl?
<jessid> arrenlex jajajaja....
<Music_Shuffle> Or just have them working?
<gaten> Music_Shuffle:  both, actually. beryl is end-game (on drapper), but i'd like SOME nvidia binary driver to be working at the end of the day
<cafuego_> gaten: AN actual error message rather than "isn't working" would be a bit more helpful.
<SubMOA> lamebmx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39109/
<Music_Shuffle> Oh Dapper. Hah. Can't help then, never got them working under Dapper, just Edgy.
<rcbaxter> Has anyone here had luck automounting a 2nd gen Nano?
<Genius314> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39107/
<gaten> cafuego:  fair enough. ive pasted it 3 times, but no one seemed to know the answer so i stopped. but ill get it again
<arrenlex> Genius314: a) Have you restarted X since changing this? b) How are you trying to change it?
<rohan> hi all
<puddpunk> Hi guys - I was just wondering if anybody had a compiled version of Banshee 0.11.3 for edgy - or perhaps a repository for bleeding edge banshee? Is there a better place to ask?
<gaten> cafuego:  depmod gives me this: WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko is not an elf object
<kitche> puddpunk: check feisty repo but thent hat might break your system
<puddpunk> yeah :)
<arrenlex> gaten: ....where did you get that kernel?
<Genius314> arrenlex: I haven't changed it since I last restarted my computer. I followed a tutorial to add "Modeline", but that was all I edited.
<puddpunk> was looking for more of a backport :)
<rohan> listen up.  I have a question. Why does kde desktops accommodate different wallpapers per desktop but Gnome doesn't?
<arrenlex> rohan: Because KDE owns all.
<gaten> arrenlex:  its from repos. linux-k7
<SubMOA> puddpunk, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-86668.html maybe helpful?
<lamebmx> Genius314, i could be mistaken but you should have to edit your xorg.conf for dual monitor .. it dont know what the second screen can do
<rohan> ok
<arrenlex> gaten: k7 is a subarchitecture that has been obsoleted by -generic.
<arrenlex> gaten: A while ago.
<arrenlex> gaten: Are you on dapper?
<harrisony1> does anyone know how to get synaptic to show packages in each repository (so that each repository is a catogery and you can see each package in it)
<Gawke> hi
<rohan> arrenlex: is there anyway to change that
<gaten> arrenlex:  yes
<wims> !epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<rohan> how
<arrenlex> gaten: Ah, that explains it.
<conn> hi, I'm trying to compile gtk+2, but it's throwing an error with freetype, it hasn't added the include path to /usr/include/freetype2 - but it DOES exist, how can I fix?
<SubMOA> lamebmx, did you get a chance to look at the pastebin?
<arrenlex> rohan: Change what?
<amicrawle> how do i get thum nails in kde so i can preview video files ?
<Genius314> lamebmx: how do I configure it for dual monitors?
<Riyonuk> Wow, Xfce is awesome
<puddpunk> thanks SubMOA but that's two major revisions behind the latest version
<seamus7> arrenlex: hi i had to use the Linux Rescue CD rather than Ubuntu Edgy Live CD but I'm at /root now.
<orangefly> i have proftpd installed on my server....how do i limit access for other users to there home directory.....???....
<rohan> to give gnome the power to accommodate different wallpapers per desktop like kde
<seamus7> arrenlex: shall I mount my filesystem partition?
<SubMOA> puddpunk, ohh, opps
<Gawke> hi
<harrisony1> orangefly, get gproftpd
<orangefly> ok....
<amicrawle> how do i upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<harrisony1> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 576 kB
<SubMOA> do spaces/tabs matter in a .conf file?
<puddpunk> SubMOA, november 2005 :) Anyway I was leaning away from compilation...
<Gawke> hi
<gaten> arrenlex:  do you know of a solution
<arrenlex> seamus7: Why is that?
<ddwagnz> hola again :D
<amicrawle> how do i upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Gawke> why does ubuntu blow?
<harrisony1> amicrawle, in terminal gksu "update-manager -c"
<arrenlex> gaten: Nope.
<orangefly> ty....
<amicrawle> i did
<SubMOA> puddpunk, hehe, didn't really read it just say "major pain" and thought "Hey, that's what's going on with this guy..." Copy.  Paste.
<seamus7> arrenlex: it kept freezing ... i tried twice .... not sure why
<harrisony1> Gawke, what do you mean
<gaten> SubMOA:  no. white spaces won't matter as long as they aren;t inside " "
<Gawke> it just sucks ass
<SubMOA> gaten, thanks
<gaten> arrenlex:  ok. thanks for taking an interest
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arrenlex> seamus7: ...odd.
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<harrisony1> amicrawle, then click upgrade to 6.10
<Gawke> ok
<arrenlex> seamus7: Anyway, have you mounted the target partition into a folder in your liveCD? Or had it done for you?
<Gawke> im sorry
<seamus7> arrenlex: yeah ... i had installed through the alternate Live CD ... maybe this one.. the regular Edgy Live CD has an error ... I burned it
<seamus7> arrenlex: i'll do that now
<harrisony1> and click update when it says how many packages are going to be removed,etc. and reboot when it says
<harrisony1> and Gawke ubuntu is a shy cat but you need to unleash the beast within
<saxofoner> Hey everyone, I can't open any games, I think it has to do with TwinView...Here's my error:
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39111/
<Gawke> ok
<saxofoner> anybody know what to do?
<Gawke> i will
<Gawke> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<seamus7> arrenlex: my / is now mounted
<bruenig> !iops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<jessid> have a good night...good bye
<saxofoner> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<saxofoner> ooh
<saxofoner> neat
<rohan> hey all. what makes Kubuntu better than Mandriva?
<saxofoner> !egoboo
<ubotu> egoboo: 3D dungeon crawling adventure in the spirit of NetHack. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-28 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 480 kB
<harrisony1> rohan, the community apart from that i dont know as i use gnome
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39111/  I use 2 monitors, and I get these errors w/ many games... any suggestions.
<orangefly> can you get gproftpd for dapper....???....
<rohan> ok
<harrisony1> orangefly, yep
<varsendaggr> how do i mount an ipod in linux
<harrisony1> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 576 kB
<harrisony1> in universe
<bruenig> rohan, I mean kde is kde, if you know what you are doing, it really doesn't matter what distro you use. Ubuntu is very easy, nice repos all that good stuff, community support
<SubMOA> lamebmx, are you busy?
<varsendaggr> comand line
<saxofoner> Have you installed an ipod program?  varsendaggr?
<xiyang> 
<varsendaggr> no
<xiyang> 
<Riyonuk> wtf
<violot> :p
<saxofoner> Add/Remove programs:  gtkpod!  varsendaggr
<harrisony1> orangefly, i had it on my old system before i went to edgy
<rohan> yeah it appears so
<Genius314> This was said a while ago, but can a monitor really blow up if I enter wrong values in xorg, or was that a joke?
<rcbaxter> mount -t vfat /dev/sd?2 /media/ipod
<violot> xiyang: I think you are going to have a hard time asking us questions, most of us speak English :S
<rohan> the chat moves very fast
<harrisony1> Genius314, i doubt
<SubMOA> can someone check my xorg.conf file?
<SubMOA> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-86668.html
<saxofoner> Sure
<SubMOA> opps
<SubMOA> one sec
<rohan> users just going and coming
<SubMOA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39109/
<seamus7> arrenlex: you still there?
<orangefly> i am kind of new to linux....where do i get it....i have everything uncommented....what do you mean in universe....???....
<rcbaxter> Good luck with automount though.
<kitche> Genius314: it's possible but the fuse usually has to burn out first
<saxofoner> SubMOA: what are your symptoms?
<SubMOA> saxofoner
<arrenlex> Genius314: I'm serious. Look, about the sync values: This is one of the more important parts. If you choose incorrectly you could damage your monitor.
<SubMOA> no symptoms, per sai
<harrisony1> orangefly, in terminal sudo apt-get install gproftpd
<orangefly> ty....
<arrenlex> seamus7: Yessir. Have I missed something?
<saxofoner> What'd you need it checked for? Sub
<saxofoner> SubMOA*
<xiyang> who can tell me how to join the #ubuntu-cn
<arrenlex> Genius314: From another site:   Be careful not to exceed the specifications of your monitor.  Doing so could damage your hardware.
<kitche> varsendaggr: you have one of the brand new nanos?
<harrisony1> xiyang, /j #ubuntu-ch
<saxofoner> ...(/join #ubuntu-cn)
<seamus7> arrenlex: i've got my / mounted
<harrisony1> xiyang, wait... /j #ubuntu-cn
<saxofoner> Exactly
<arrenlex> seamus7: brb
<harrisony1> sorry had a typo
<saxofoner> SubMOA: What's wrong w/ your file, I see nothing wrong.
<SubMOA> saxofoner, I had beryl, and it was running hot (around 100% cpu), so i came here and got it resolved for the most part, with the help of lamebmx, and he (or she, I guess) said my .conf file wasn't right, so i changed it, but he seems ot be preoccupied now, so if I could just see if it looks ok, that's be great
<orangefly> i supose gproftpd doesn't work with webmin....
<Genius314> arrenlex: ok, well I haven't edited those values - But is it possible that they're wrong?
<SubMOA> i added the " sections "extensions""
<saxofoner> okay, sure holdon....
<SubMOA> on down
<harrisony1> errrr its a gui for proftpd
<varsendaggr> no i have a buddy that wants to move his laptop hard drive from a 40 to a 60   and he has a ipod to use that has a 30 gig so i was going to disk image it and transfer it over
<kitche> orangefly: no clue since webmin is junk
<rcbaxter> kitche: I have one of the 2nd. gen Nanos... Any tips?
<SubMOA> saxofoner, not much there to mess up, but i wouldn't put it past me :O)
<kitche> rcbaxter: not really the nanos are hard I only know of the first gens working in gtkpod for right now
<saxofoner> SubMOA:  what is that "extensions" section for?
<kitche> varsendaggr: what type of ipod?
<SubMOA> saxofoner, not sure
<rcbaxter> I got it working but had to hack up fstab to do it.
<SubMOA> saxofoner, got the info here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<arrenlex> Genius314: Where did you get them?
<arrenlex> seamus7: Where did you mount it?
<SubMOA> about 1/3 of the way down
<SubMOA> or 33.333333 %
<seamus7> in /mp
<saxofoner> did you do the :Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"  part?
<orangefly> ok...i have installed gproftpd....now how do i limit users....???....
<saxofoner> SubMOA:
<Genius314> arrelex: The values were already there when I first opened the file.
<SubMOA> ummm
<saxofoner> *
<SubMOA> saxofoner, let me check, i think so
<saxofoner> It says 2 steps, I don't see that
<Genius314> arrenlex: The values were already there when I first opened the file.
<kitche> orangefly: there should be an option in gproftpd
<saxofoner> SubMOA: You skipped a step.If you are on intel?
<SubMOA> saxofoner, yes, right above the "extensions" thing
<flyinghippo> May I have a quick review of how to install from source?
<SubMOA> I am on nvidia
<kitche> orangefly: I haven't used that myself sicne I tend to just use proftpd configure files instead of a gui
<rohan> want some cool kubuntu wallpapers?
<harrisony1> orangefly try..
<saxofoner> You need to do::::::Add this to Section "Screen" Option"AddARGBGLXVisuals""true"""
<kitche> flyinghippo: usually(./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && make install
<saxofoner> You didn't do that SubMOA
<harrisony1> orangefly, the users tab
<seamus7> arrenlex: in a directory I created /mp
<flyinghippo> Thanks, kitche/
<SubMOA> saxofoner
<saxofoner> SubMOA:  You need to do that first step
<SubMOA> really?
<saxofoner> yes
<saxofoner> REad it
<arrenlex> seamus7: Okay. sudo chroot /mp
<SubMOA> fifth worded line up
<rcbaxter> flyinghippo: Might want to check out checkinstall too... It'll add entries in Synaptic.
<kitche> flyinghippo: the --prefix=/usr/local just amkes it easier to uninstall the program without the sources if you delete them you can just go into /usr/local and find the program libs and such and delete it by hand
<saxofoner> Hahaha: so sorry SubMOA, ctrl F didn't find that...
<saxofoner> God
<saxofoner> Sorry
<SubMOA> saxophoner, line 150
<arrenlex> kitche: IIANM the default prefix is already /usr/local
<SubMOA> saxofoner, hehe, no prob
<kitche> arrenlex: umm not on a lot of programs most are just set to /usr
<saxofoner> SubMOA:  It's easier to type names like this:   S-a-x-TAB KEY
<SubMOA> saxofoner, so in any event, it looks ok now? no syntax errors or anything
<saxofoner> Yep
<saxofoner> looks fine
<SubMOA> saxofoner, holy moley, you're right... it's like you were reading my mind, hehe, thanks for the tip
<SubMOA> saxofoner, thanks!
<arrenlex> kitche: When you run ./configure, it sets up the default prefix for /usr/local, I'm quite sure. The debian packages are made for /usr, yes.
<saxofoner> haahaa, I didn't think you could spell my name wrong with the TAB key....
<genius314> test
<genius314> ok
<seamus7> arrenlex: I'm getting an error ... I'm using the LinuxRescueCd so I'm not sure if the same commands apply ... the error is something like chroot: cannot run command '/bin/zsh': no such file or directory
<saxofoner> SubMOA:  hope it works out. Good luck
<arrenlex> seamus7: ... o__O ...
<seamus7> arrenlex: sudo seems to be different ... I'm in root already.. at least on the Linux Rescue CD
<arrenlex> seamus7: okay, then try just "chroot /mp"
<seamus7> arrenlex: in the / directory or /mp
<SubMOA> saxofoner, me too! and thanks
<seamus7> arrenlex: which directory should I be in or does it matter?
<saxofoner> sure thing
<arrenlex> seamus7: Doesn't matter what directory you're in.
<saxofoner> Now if only someone would help me...
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39111/  ANY comments?
<saxofoner> this happens when I run games
<seamus7> arrenlex: I did chroot /mp and got the same error: chroot: cannot run command '/bin/zsh': No such file or directory
<arrenlex> seamus7: I don't know, man. I'm only familiar with the ubuntu liveCD. Sorry.
<SubMOA> what is everybody's opinion on the best shortcut to the terminal
<arrenlex> seamus7: How about the command "file /mp/bin/sh"?
<kitche> seamus7: do this chroot /mp /bin/bash
<seamus7> arrenlex: I can get to the file and even open it with nano
<SubMOA> i changed mine all up to try and be efficient and it ruined everything, so i need to find a nice, good combo
<saxofoner> SubMOA: I have the terminal on my panel      ^_^
<kitche> or /bin/sh or /bin/dash :P
<rcbaxter> Alt-F2?
<SubMOA> saxofoner, lol, I thik I do to, but I don't like switching form the mouse to the keyboard all the time
<saxofoner> Oh.... hm...
<rcbaxter> If you're in Gnome. :)
<saxofoner> Let's see.
<arrenlex> seamus7: It's a command. Please run it.
<seamus7> arrenlex: I get a 'bad interpreter' error
<genius314> How do I know the BudID of my video cards?
<arrenlex> seamus7: ...your liveCD is messed up. I can't help you. o_o
<arrenlex> genius314: Using the "lspci" command.
<seamus7> arrenlex: let me try booting into the alternate Edgy Live CD
<arrenlex> seamus7: It won't help.
<arrenlex> seamus7: ...actually, we can make it work. Proceed. Be sure to choose recovery mode from the menus.
<gansinho> hello, please, anyone uses gnome-launch-box?
<genius314> arrenlex: The value is in hexadecimals, right? So 0d is 13, and 0f is 15?
<seamus7> arrenlex: ok thanks
<arrenlex> genius314: ...what?
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39111/ geeee whiz.  no comments?  please help!
<genius314> arrenlex: the values it gives me are 00:0d.0 and 00:0f.0
<SubMOA> speaking of hating to switch from mouse to keyboard, has anybody seen this, and if so, does anybody know anything about it in regards to Linux, or, more specifically, Ubuntu http://www.slashgear.com/page/2/
<SubMOA> about 2/3 of the way down the page
<SubMOA> Titled "Set your mouse free"
<seamus7> arrenlex: i'm at the Alternate Edgy LiveCD menu .... should I choose Install in text mode OR Install in OEM mode OR install a command-line system
<arrenlex> genius314: I have no idea; never messed around with those values.
<arrenlex> seamus7: ...? The screen doesn't change if you press F1-F8?
<genius314> arrenlex: Ok. Well, I think I can figure it out from here.
<seamus7> arrenlex:yes there are function options
<arrenlex> seamus7: Is one of them recovery?
<alienseer23> can someone please help me, I cannot get alsa to work properly with media , I only get one channel ... and the sound is weak, but the test was fine, both chanells, loud loud loudhelp
<seamus7> arrenlex: there is a boot into rescue mode option
<hagabaka> what's the advantage of not having a root user but allowing the main user to use sudo to do everything?
<lamebmx> easier on the end user
<arrenlex> seamus7: Make use of it then.
<factotum> maybe check your irq numbers
<genius314> Ok now what happens if I don't have HorizSync or VertRefresh in my xorg.conf?
<kitche> genius314: nothing if it's not in there don't worry about it
<arrenlex> genius314: I don't, and I'm fine.
<kitche> genius314: my resolution is never in xorg.conf
<tomp> hello, i have a plain flat brown screen after the ubuntu login :(  any suggestions?
<genius314> kitche, arrenlex: Ok. There's a help page telling me not to have them. Just making sure its right (well, it's on the Ubuntu website, so I'd assume it was).
<tale_> tomp, I'd suggest creating a new account to test with.  create and try logging in
<tale_> if that works, then you know it is something in your initialization for your current user account
<flyinghippo> So... I just installed 855resolution, but it turns out I need 915resolution.  Is there a way to uninstall an installed package?
<tomp> tale: ok, where do i read about creatingthis account?
<Ashton_Ke> sudo apt-get remove 815resolution
<tale_> flyinghippo, sudo apt-get uninstall --purge 855resolution
<tale_> doh
<Ashton_Ke> Or that.
<flyinghippo> Thanks.
<tale_> Ashton_Ke, is right
<Ashton_Ke> Two ways to skin a cat.
<tale_> replace uninstall with remove
<Ashton_Ke> Yeah, that bit would be a wee bit important.
<Ashton_Ke> :P
<tale_> yeah
<Ashton_Ke> If you want to be tricky, you can string the two commands in a line.
<Ashton_Ke> sudo apt-get remove 815resolution; sudo apt-get install 915resolution.
<Ashton_Ke> I think.
<idawood> HI Need help
<Ashton_Ke> In what way?
<arrenlex> !ask | idea
<ubotu> idea: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arrenlex> !ask | idawood
<ubotu> idawood: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* arrenlex can tab complete
<seamus7> arrenlex: okay I used the rescue a broken system option and i'm at the Rescue Operations menu: there are 5 options such as _Execute a shell in /dev/sda2 (my root file system)  or _ reinstall GRUB   or _choose a different root files system
<idawood> I'm getting error on one link in source.list
<hagabaka> join #themanaworld
<arrenlex> seamus7: Execute a shell in the installer environment.
<hagabaka> oops
<Ashton_Ke> Is racarr actually here, or is he idle?
<idawood>  http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<harrap> In the Live Desktop installer, it says that I can't install without reformatting ... is there any way to override this?
<idawood> although I opened it in firefox this link opened successfully
<Ashton_Ke> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<seamus7> arrenlex: okay I'm at ~ #
<goofey> my sound is *much* quieter the last few days - i set kmix and amarok and kaffeine to max volume and still very quiet - any suggestions?
<Ashton_Ke> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ashton_Ke> :P
<arrenlex> seamus7: Type the command "file /target/bin/sh" and tell me what it says
<seamus7> arrenlex: /bin/sh: file: not found
<Ashton_Ke> Is the file system mounted?
<orangefly> how do you run gproftpd....i only run from an ssh terminal....
<harrap> Ashton_Ke: I'm not sure if you're answering me... but no, it's not mounted
<tomp> tale: i google for how to set up a new user, but the explanations are all gui & i got none, what cmd can i should a man page on?
<idawood> tomp: man useradd
<arrenlex> seamus7: what's the output of:    ls /target/bin/ | grep ^sh | wc -l
<tomp> thanks
<arrenlex> seamus7: (note the hat; it's important)
<idawood> so no solution to my problem :(
<orangefly> is their anyone that knows anything about proftpd....???....
<seamus7> arrenlex:   2
<goofey> anyone know why amarok would get *much* quieter all of a sudden?  at max it's barely audable (kmix is maxed too)
<harrap> Is there any way to install Ubuntu without reformatting the target hard drive?
<Ashton_Ke> Well, is the hard drive full?
<arrenlex> seamus7: Okay, and what happens if you run:  ls /target/bin/ | grep ^sh
<arrenlex> seamus7: Should be two lines.
<Ashton_Ke> Or, is it all formatted as NTFS, or whatever, but partially used?
<saxofoner> Meh!!! Goodnight!
<alienseer23> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<harrap> Ashton_Ke: Nope. It had a broken Ubuntu on it. Someone here suggested wiping everything but /home, which I did, so now I want to reinstall, keeping /home.
<seamus7> arrenlex: sh.backup sh.distrib
<Ashton_Ke> Uhh, unmount /home
<Ashton_Ke> install
<Ashton_Ke> remount /home
<arrenlex> seamus7: Ah. And what happens if you run:  diff /target/bin/sh*
<CientificoLoco> how do I install software for shoutcast? In windows I used to use "WinAmp and its own ShoutCast" ...
<arrenlex> seamus7: Note the asterisk; it's important
<Ashton_Ke> Wait, home isn't in a different partition isn't it?
<harrap> Ashton_Ke: /home is not on its own partition.
<seamus7> arrenlex: /bin/sh: diff: not found
<Ashton_Ke> I'd suggest resizing, putting home in that new partition
<CheyenneD> Whats 6.10's nickname?
<Ashton_Ke> Edgy
<arrenlex> seamus7: ...
<Ashton_Ke> Copy everything from home into this new partition (use cp -a)
<Ashton_Ke> Then unmount it.
<Ashton_Ke> Install.
<Ashton_Ke> Remount it as /home.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Okay, fine. Run the command:   mv /target/bin/sh.backup /target/bin/sh
<Ashton_Ke> (Or find an external HD to use)
<kitche> CientificoLoco: look up StreamTuner
<goofey> alienseer23: what app is ubotu referring to?  i"m in kde and kmix doesn't seem to have that (although kmix says "using alsa"
<seamus7> arrenlex: okay
<Ashton_Ke> Harrap, let's just put that unless if you feel like resizing partitions, I'd find some sort of external storage media.
<goofey> alienseer23: and thanks for the links - checking them now
<CientificoLoco> kitche, thaks..
<harrap> Ashton_Ke, does cp -a keep permissions and all that?
<Ashton_Ke> Yes.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Now will "file /target/bin/sh" work?
<genius314> Ok this is wierd... now my resolution is 1280x800...
<Ashton_Ke> That's why using the -a operator is pretty important.
<seamus7> arrenlex:    :(      I get....   /bin/sh: file: not found
<Ashton_Ke> Unless if you feel like having your home directory unprotected. :P
<Ashton_Ke> That means you don't have a shell, not a good sign.
<harrap> Ashton_Ke: Do you know of anyway to bundle up all of /home with all the permissions kept, so that i could back it up to another computer on a network instead of to an external HD?
<arrenlex> seamus7: type "exit" to go back to the menu and choose "start a shell in the installer environment"
<arrenlex> seamus7: Tell me what happens.
<Ashton_Ke> Across a network?
<Ashton_Ke> Uhh.
<Ashton_Ke> Not from the command line.
<arrenlex> harrap: How about a tarball?
<Ashton_Ke> Yeah, might be a good option.
<Ashton_Ke> But then moving said tarball is an issue.
<genius314> My resolution can now be 1280x768 and 1280x800, but I want it 1280x1024.
<seamus7> arrenlex: it says.... After this message, you will be given a shell with mounted on "/target". ...... blah blah blah   the the option to contineu executing a shell
<rendo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<harrap> well, I have struggled with that already, and I can do it using Samba shares. so how do I make a tarball?
<arrenlex> seamus7: Yes, yes, proceed, and tell me what it says after.
<seamus7> arrenlex: there was a brief error message after I entered exit but I just hit continue
<Ashton_Ke> tar --help
<seamus7> arrenlex: ok one moment
<Ashton_Ke> tar mkvf?
<Ashton_Ke> Something like that.
<Ashton_Ke> Or, man tar
<Ashton_Ke> (I've never used the syntax for making a tarball)
<arrenlex> harrap: tar cf file.tar /home
<seamus7> arrenlex: I'm at the ~# prompt .... above it says BusyBox v1.1.3 .... blah blah blah ... Built-in shell (ash) ...
<genius314> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<arrenlex> seamus7: ...I am so lost as to where you are right now.
<harrap> Thanks arrenlex and Ashton_Ke
<harrap> genius314... why not tar?
<seamus7> arrenelx: I executed the shell after shoosing "start a shell in the installer environment"
<arrenlex> seamus7: What's the output of "ls -d /target | wc -l"
<rendo> Why the hell are the wine repositories not listing?
<seamus7> arrenlex: and I am now at the ~# prompt
<arrenlex> seamus7: Oh. Why?
<genius314> harrap: Oh. I was just curious what tar was.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Didn't I ask you to run a shell in the partition?
<seamus7> arrenlex:   1
<arrenlex> seamus7: Yeah, it would be.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Didn't I ask you to run a shell in the partition?
<seamus7> arrenlex: I thought that's what I did
<seamus7> arrenlex: shall I type exit and try again
<arrenlex> seamus7: Installer environment != partition
<arrenlex> seamus7: I mean, the "start a shell in /dev/sda2" option.
<arrenlex> Or whatever it was.
<genius314> Why can I only have a widescreen resolution?
<seamus7> arrenlex: ok done .... I'm at a # prompt ... it says rescue mode at the top
<arrenlex> seamus7: What's the output of "ls -d /target | wc -l" now?
<seamus7> arrenlex: ls: /target: No such file or directory      0
<CientificoLoco> kitche, I do not wanna listen to radio if not I want to transmit the radio...
<arrenlex> seamus7: Okay.
<arrenlex> seamus7: What's the output of "echo $SHELL"?
<kid> who can tell me how to register the irc?
<lcatta> Does anyone know if "Broadcom 4306" is the correct Nickname for a Buffalo Wireless PCI Network Card?
<seamus7> arrenlex: a blank line and then it returns to the # prompt
<tonyyarusso> !register | kid
<ubotu> kid: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kitche> CientificoLoco: then get shoutcast
<genius314> Speaking of radio... Anyone know of pandora.com? I can't hear any songs it plays.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Okay... what's the output of "echo $0"?
<kitche> CientificoLoco: read shoutcast website to set it up correctly
<arrenlex> seamus7: That's a zero.
<seamus7> arrenlex: /bin/sh
<bazfoo> genius314: that happened to me today.  I had to open it in konquerer to hear anything
<arrenlex> seamus7: Hurrah!
<seamus7> arrenlex: :)
<arrenlex> seamus7: And what's the output of "file /bin/sh"?
<genius314> bazfoo: What is konquerer?
<seamus7> arrenlex: /bin/sh: symbolic link to 'dash'
<arrenlex> genius314: I use pandora, it works fine for me; konqueror is KDE's browser.
<idawood> is that possible if we can add manually some package list in apt-get
<arrenlex> seamus7: And what's the output of "file /bin/sh.*"?
<idawood> I want to do it because my source.list is giving error on one link. althoug i'm able to open the link in web browser and also the package list file
<tomp> tale: ? i added a new user and got same result (blank brown screen) (# adduser fred... then entered info )
<seamus7> arrenlex: /bin/sh.distrib: symbolic link to 'bash'
<arrenlex> seamus7: Okay. "rm /bin/sh.distrib"
<alienseer23> I did an aplay -l command and it showed my soundcard 4 times, is this a problem?
<arrenlex> seamus7: After that, reboot into your system; it should be fine now. And don't try the fglrx thing again. Please.
<Remy> hey guys.  I'm connecting a USB modem to my ubuntu machine,  how can I check what devices are connected to USB / what port it's on ?
<bazfoo> lsusb
<seamus7> arrenlex: you are brilliant and patient ... mille grazie .... many thanks .... :)
<goofey> any ideas as to why my laptops volume has decreased dramatically?  Checked volume on kmix, amarok, kaffeine and mplayer
<alienseer23> can anyone help me with my audio problem???
<arrenlex> seamus7: a) Can I quote you? b) I am none of these things, c) Don't thank me yet, it might not work! xD d) You're welcome.
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, wt kind of problm?
<seamus7> arrenlex: lol ... you can quote me freely
<alienseer23> Mk_ds: started no sound at all, I don't know how, but now I have sound on the right channel, and a very scratchy sound on the left, while playing media
<orangefly> what's the command to uninstall....???....
<alienseer23> Mk_ds: the sound test in the system menu gets all sound fine
<alienseer23> Mk_ds: also, the sound level is very low with media, not with system test
<tomp> i get a brown screen after login , i added a newuser as a test, he gets same thing , no icons, no menu bars, nada, brown & cursor, ubuntu 5.01
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, isnt it a harware problem?
<lcatta> Does anyone know if "Broadcom 4306" is the correct Nickname for a Buffalo Wireless PCI Network Card?
<CientificoLoco> kitche, can you help me?
<alienseer23> Mk_ds, I don't think so, card was working fine under dapper
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, hmm, the system test is ok but media sound isnt?
<alienseer23> last week
<alienseer23> right
<CientificoLoco> I can not do it... kitche
<alienseer23> I am lost on this
<crazney> heya. i just (perhaps stupidly, but i was trying to get an updated package to fix a random bug) dist-upgraded to feisty fawn (from edgy). now whenever i try to boot i get "Begin: waiting for root file system..." where it hangs for ages before dropping to a shell. the older kernels don't seem to work either, they complain about not finding the root file system (giving me some uuid thing). anyone know what could be going on? i'm not using 
<neko_> kde programs blink in my gnome-panel. How do I stop this blinking? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yk8UOetrVY
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, try to killall esd and see if it runs better
<kitche> CientificoLoco: with?
<alienseer23> k
<genius314> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39113/ That's my xorg.conf. Is there any reason why my resolution is 1280x800 rather than 1280x1024?
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, here, sometimes i was with no sound...
<CientificoLoco> kitche, configuring the shoutcast for to transmit my radio...
<alienseer23> no better
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, a friend told me to setup the sound without esd, and now it runs normal
<kid-xiyang> hello,everbody.
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, did u change something in the "original" setup?
<alienseer23> didn't work with the original setup
<kitche> CientificoLoco: ok did you download the server and the DJ tools?
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, hmm, wich sound card r u using?
<alienseer23> hang on...
<CientificoLoco> kitche, noooooooooooooooo..
<alienseer23> I am using creative soundblaster live 24bit, it uses ca0106
<CientificoLoco> kitche, be a dj?
<kitche> CientificoLoco: then I can't help you if you won't get the DJ broadcasting tools
<goofey> alienseer23: has your sound always been quiet?  My was fine till 2 days ago - wonder if there was a new kern el 2 days ago or?
<rizwaan> how to change "mplayer --disable-mp3lib"
<rizwaan> to "--enable-mp3" using "apt-get source -b mplayer"
<alienseer23> with dapper, it was loud as hell
<goofey> alienseer23: and your using edgy now?
<seamus7> arrenlex: It worked! :)
<goofey> when did you change?
<alienseer23> but, like I said, the system sounds work fine, jsut media is screwed
<alienseer23> yes, I am using edgy
<arrenlex> seamus7: Hurrah! :D
<arrenlex> seamus7: Well, enjoy. And don't touch fglrx.
<goofey> alienseer23: how about mp3s?
<arrenlex> seamus7: May I ask why you were trying to get it that way?
<Mk_ds> alienseer23, i am using dapper =\
<CientificoLoco> kitche, I have download the pack for be a dj, how can I install it?
<alienseer23> mp3=crap
<goofey> alienseer23: music then
<alienseer23> all scratchy on the left
<alienseer23> yea
<genius314> Why are ogg's better than mp3s?
<rizwaan> the world is full of crap ;)
<alienseer23> here, I'll try a vid
<Remy> hey guys.  I'm connecting a USB modem to my ubuntu machine,  how can I check what devices are connected to USB / what port it's on ?
<goofey> i think a package change caused this
<Remy> !usb
<arrenlex> genius314: Because the format is free and the compression is bette.r
<arrenlex> r.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> Remy: You were answered. "lsusb".
<kitche> CientificoLoco: extract it with tar -xvzf sc_trans_posix_040.tgz
<Remy> k, thanks arrenlex, didn't highlight !
<alienseer23> no good
<arrenlex> !who | all
<ubotu> all: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<genius314> !who | genius314
<ubotu> genius314: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alienseer23> ogg, mp3, wma all screwed up
<seamus7> arrenelx: I had fglrx 8.28.8 isntalled and working properly ... it's in the repositories ... but I was trying to update to the latest fglrx 8.32.5 ... that's when the problems started .... the open source radeon drivers doesn't support my radeon mobile x1300 card so the fglrx 8.28.8 is what I'll need to go back to
<dint> How to change the default application to open a file? so I don't need to use OpenWith
<Remy> arrenlex - should there by a reference to the modem lie tty/usb ? or something?
<arrenlex> seamus7: "working properly" and "trying to update", eh? xD That's your problem right there.
<arrenlex> seamus7: If hardware works in Linux, don't ever even breathe on it.
<CientificoLoco> kitche, yeah ok... then?
<SubMOA> what is an IRC key?
<SubMOA> using something like line
<SubMOA> link*
<Gun_Smoke> With the LiveCD can I install without the first starting the liveCD?  I'm trying to get xubuntu on an older machine.. And I'm losing patience waiting for the cd to load.  Plus there isn't much mem, so the GUI is insanely slow.
<arrenlex> !alternate | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: How low is the memory?
<kitche> CientificoLoco: then run the sc that has Linux at the end
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: there's an alternative cd that (i'm pretty sure" has a non0gui install
<Gun_Smoke> 120
<Gun_Smoke> I think.
<seamus7> arrenlex: yeah .... I'm pretty confident that the I can go back to fglrx 8.28.8 but I won't touch that /bin/sh ever again .... I want my 3d acceleration to work and I had had a second monitor set up using BigDesktop ... I was hoping the bleeding edge ati drive might let me rotate my right display but I guess it's not going to happen
<Gun_Smoke> This thing was just given to me today.. And older pent3 HP
<CientificoLoco> kitche, how can I tun the sc?
<n2diy> What version are you trying to install?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke:  What version are you trying to install?
<arrenlex> seamus7: If you want, I can help you change /bin/sh to point to bash permanently, so everything will always work.
<arrenlex> seamus7: Dunno why they even changed it.
<kitche> CientificoLoco: ./sc_trans_linux
<wyld> wye isn't my " " key working? it's between g and j on te kb, and g and i in te alfabet.
<Kim^J> Anyone using Beryl?
<seamus7> arrenlex: yeah I read that ... isn't there some command I can put in a terminal profile to switch it?
<dint> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arrenlex> wyld: Maybe the keyboard is broken? Does it work in any other keyboard?
<Ashton_Ke> I need to downgrade from the latest version of glib, how could I do that?
<wyld> it works in windows
<seamus7> arrenlex: will it cause problems to switch permanently?
<arrenlex> seamus7: No.
<wyld> and te last letter don't work eiter
<arrenlex> wyld: Are you using a standard QWERTY keyboard?
<seamus7> arrenlex: okay show me the way..
<wyld> ya
<Kim^J> Anyone using Snow in Beryl?
<arrenlex> seamus7: sudo ln -fs /bin/bash /bin/sh
<arrenlex> seamus7: Then I strongly advise you to reboot.
<seamus7> arrenlex: I have /bin/bash listed under the Title and Command tab in my terminal's default profile as an option I could "Run a custom command instead of my shell" .... wouldn't that do it?
<tomp> ubuto: i get a brown screen after login (no icon, no tool bars),can I repair using an install cd (ubuntu 5) ?
<seamus7> arrenlex: but I haven't checked the option so it's not in effect
<noiesmo> Kim^J, yeah i can use the snow plugin why's that?
<wyld> arrenlex: it's a usb belkin keyboard. I recently messed wit te kb sortcuts in gnome to see if i could get some sortcuts to work for multimedia.
<lcatta> It appears as if my wireless network card is being detected and the drivers are loaded (Broadcom 4306) but when I run lshw it says the device is disabled. Does anyone have any idea of how to enable this device?
<n2diy> tomp: ubotu is the list's robot.
<tomp> doh!
<n2diy> tomp: :)
<arrenlex> seamus7: Just use the command I gave you.
<wyld> tomp: everyone's dont it, don't worry
<tomp> can i use an install cd to repair this: i got a brown screen after login...
<seamus7> arrenlex: okay ... after I reboot it will be permanently in bash mode?
<n2diy> wyld: yep.
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  Dapper.. Xubuntu
<Gun_Smoke> Better option?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: I stepped out, what is the question again?
<Kim^J> noiesmo: Well nothing really. Works neat. I just think it's pretty damn cool. :)
<arrenlex> seamus7: Yes.
<noiesmo> Kim^J, :)
<seamus7> arrenlex: ok thx
<larryone> the #bittorrent channel seems very......   dead. I'm on breezy and think I might have firewall issues
<SubMOA> if an IRC channel says "Type '/list #XXXX'" to get a key, is that dangerous in anyway?
<neko_> kde programs blink in my gnome-panel. How do I stop this blinking? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yk8UOetrVY
<neko_> SubMOA: no.
<toad-six2> i have a pretty basic question - if i ssh into my server, and start a program with &, will the program still be running after i log out?
<goofey> any ideas as to why my laptops volume has decreased dramatically?  Checked volume on kmix, amarok, kaffeine and mplayer
<neko_> SubMOA: Here's where you get pr0n: /server Undernet; /join #xxxpasswords; /join #MasterXXXPasswords
<arrenlex> xD WTF?
<lcatta> and #xxxpasswordz
<arrenlex> Why are we swapping porn on the #ubuntu channel?
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  You had asked me what version I was planning to put on the older pent3 HP.. I said dapper Xubuntu
<neko_> Lol, sorry. :3
<SubMOA> neko_ BAHAHAHAHAHA, not trying to get porn, on my XChat server thing there is a 2600 group or something and it says I need a key and to type that, but I don't want to do something stupid and I'm new.
<rcbaxter> toad-six2: No.
<goofey> toad-six2: screen will do what you want - allows you to attach and detach a session
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  And then asked if you had a better option in mind.
<wyld> friggin 'eck i want my  and  keys back now!!!!!!!
<goofey> SubMOA: where do they want you to type it into?
<wyld> grrrrr
<toad-six2> hmm...i want to keep a program running after i log out of my ssh session - are you saying i need an app called screen?
<SubMOA> I think the IRC text box thing
<larryone> screen will do the job alright
<goofey> toad-six2: i'm not 100% sure it will stay running or not, but with screen - no question
<larryone> it's  very handy program
<toad-six2> ok...i'll check it out
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: ok, with 120 meg, that isn't going to happen. I had to install 5.10, and then, 6.06, to get Dapper to play with 196 megs.
<SubMOA> goofey, would it have mattered?
<goofey> SubMOA: sure - command line vs irc chat line vs?????
<rcbaxter> toad-six2: I do this quite often by tunneling VNC through ssh.
<goofey> if they want you to type /load in irc, that command would first be looked at by your iorc client, and then  passed to thr irc server is no match
<larryone> what ports does bittorrent tend to listen on????
<SubMOA> goofey, righto.  I see what you mean.
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  I'm not very sure if thats correct or not.. How do you find out on a windows machine?  I don't know much about them?  And where can you find 5.10 at today?
<SubMOA> opps
<goofey> SubMOA: in irssi, /load loads a plugin. If full path isn't given, irssi searches the plugin from directories
<flyinghippo> Does anyone know of a good defragmenting utility for Linux/GNOME?
<arrenlex> !defrag | flyinghippo
<ubotu> flyinghippo: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<goofey> flyinghippo: none needed for linux - it autodefrags
<Kim^J> Where should the bin for PHP5 be?
<SubMOA> goofey, that is from the IRC Text box, right?  and that plugin, is it exploitable?
<rcbaxter> flyinghippo: fsck :)
<Kim^J> Using the php5 deb.
<arrenlex> !kidding | rcbaxter
<ubotu> rcbaxter: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<goofey> SubMOA: yes, from the irc text box - what was the plugin again?
<Kim^J> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: I haven't played in Winders in six years, can you get to a command prompt, and type "mem"? I don't know if 5.10 is archived or not?
<un_operateur> ooo, reiserFS does have serious defrag problems (that apparently can't be corrected)
<SubMOA> goofey, no plugin that I'm aware of, butu it said to type "/link #2600"
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  I try the cmd.
<goofey> SubMOA: oh, link - thought you said load - let me look
<SubMOA> goofey, rgr
<goofey> SubMOA: no clue as to what that would do
<goofey> what irc client?
<gaten> is there anyway to unmount a budy ntfs volume w/o rebooting? ive tried umount -f, and -l won't do what I need it to do (unmount it now so i can use dd_rescue)
<SubMOA> goofey XChat
<un_operateur> the mem command was phased out of windows around win9x, wasn't it?
<un_operateur> gaten, what's "budy NTFS"?
<goofey> SubMOA: I would look in  xchat help to make sure it's not something xchat has built in - irssi doesn't FWIW
<SubMOA> goofey, ok, thank you for your help
<gaten> un_operateur:  woops. "busy"
<goofey> any ideas as to why my laptops volume has decreased dramatically?  Checked volume on kmix, amarok, kaffeine and mplayer
<defiant> Can anyone help me figure out why my remote desktop keeps crashing
<un_operateur> gaten, ahh, you need to close all processes that have open files on that volume -- lsof | grep -i /volumename
<goofey> gaten: make sure your not running any scripts or apps from that filesystem
<arrenlex> goofey: Did you accidentally hit the volume control wheel? xP
<gaten> defiant:  error message?
<defiant> it just tells me
<gaten> try running it in terminal and see what it says
<defiant> that it crashed
<goofey> arrenlex: good question - none on this laptop that i can find
<defiant> it happens when someone connects to me
<goofey> gaten: and you can also run sync - that might help
<defiant> is there another way
<gaten> goofey:  ok thanks
<defiant> kinda like gnome did without the pass
<defiant> I am on Kubuntu with KDE
<n2diy> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gaten> defend:  um, you could look in dmesg or /var/log/messages to see if any errors pop up
<n2diy> ! enter | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goofey> arrenlex: bloody hell - there *is* a volume control wheel!  doh!!!
<goofey> gaten: any luck?
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( talk about a goof-up :) )
<defiant> There where different parts to that question. It did not warrant being on one line.
<wheels3572> Can someone help me here im confused on this.  goto this link and see if you can help me figure this out please.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39117/
<arrenlex> goofey: Are you serious?! XD
<gaten> goofey:  no. found the process, nautalis is still running after i closed it. but kill -9 isnt working
<goofey> arrenlex: lol -yes!
<arrenlex> goofey: Awesome! xD
<goofey> arrenlex: yeah!
<goofey> gaten: try sudo kill -9?
<un_operateur> defiant, it's just better to keep everything on one line so that people keep easy track of what you say.. even if they are multipart queries
<arrenlex> goofey: That sounds like my problem I was having with my floppy when I was a Linux n00b. It kept telling me the block device was invalid. After an hour searching the internet for help, I realised I had not put it in. xD
<goofey> arrenlex: lol - I like that
<gaten> goofey:  yep
<goofey> arrenlex: well, i am `a noob on this laptop - so that's what bit me
<mister_roboto> arrenlex: you could argue that it was a bad error message :)
<goofey> gaten: well, a reboot will fix it.....  :(
<goofey> arrenlex: this is my first real laptop
<amicrawle> I NEED HELP PLEASE
<defiant> good to know that they would rather trash you then help you.
<gaten> goofey:  yeah looks like. i had using a windows solution on a linux os. oy
<__mikem> !caps amicrawle
<Ppjet6> hum, re
<Ppjet6> scuse me ;)
<ubotu> caps: C* Audio Plugin Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (edgy), package size 184 kB, installed size 404 kB
<goofey> gaten: lol - i know that feeling
<Madpilot> amicrawle, no need to shout - and you'll get help faster if you ask an actual question...
<amicrawle> i need help pleae
<un_operateur> amicrawle, hit that CAPS button and ask a question to the room :)
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: ???
<__mikem> um not what I had in mind
<gaten> goofey:  ok. thanks for the help. bbiab
<goofey> gaten: anytime
<wheels3572> Need help wtih Onboard sound overriding my soundcard  ANY help greatly appreciated ty
<amicrawle> i just need help probly somthing simple
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  Over at #windows getting help from experts lol.
<un_operateur> wheels3572, at your terminal -- asoundconf --help
<mister_roboto> amicrawle: just ask
<goofey> wheels3572: is the onboard sound turned off in the bios?
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, what are you after?
<amicrawle> i want to see preview in my manager
<wheels3572> un_operateur, it's something simple I know but im confused with it.  This paste should better tell what im talking about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39117/
<Madpilot> amicrawle, preview of what, in which manager?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: roger that.
<wheels3572> goofey, yes it's turned off in the bios.  But Linux is STILL recognizing it
<goofey> wheels3572: that's not good!  :)
<amicrawle> so in my user/home  i have video that have a very genarick  pic on it it use to have a sample pic of what the video was . how cani get that back again
<wheels3572> goofey, tell me about it
<defiant> Does this mean that noone knows the answer?
<amicrawle> kde
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  Looking to find out what this old (running win1898) has for mem.  And I have no idea where to look on the thing.. I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on it.
<flyinghippo> As uncomfortable as I feel asking so many questions... is there a way to disable/lower the volume of the obnoxious PC beeping?  :|
<un_operateur> defiant, now you know why we say, keep your questions together
<goofey> wheels3572: i'm not an expert on sound stuff - but i wonder if you could unload the onboard sound module from the kernal and then  keep it from loading?
<amicrawle> in gnome it does it but not kde
<defiant> the question was together
<n2diy> un_operateur: he "thinks" he has 120 meg of ram, and we are trying to determine that from the darkside. He wants to install 6.06, but I don't think that is happening with a 120 meg.
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, it should be in the properties under "my computer"
<defiant> noone answered ot
<wheels3572> goofey, im a linux newbie I dont know the FIRST thing about building a kernel lol
* arrenlex gets severe hives at the mention of "my computer" on a Linux channel. 
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, errm, not sure but this may work -- start > run > sysdm.cpl
* flyinghippo whispers the words "Network Neighborhood" into Arrenlex's ear.
* arrenlex screams and wets his pants.
<goofey> wheels3572: well, my idea wouldn't mean recompiling (i think) - but i don't know how you unload a module
<un_operateur> n2diy, 120Meg will do but he'll need to cut down on the glamour and eye-candy and settle for something very lightweight
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  No that didn't work.
<eob84> has anyone gone through the myth tv set up?
<amicrawle> <Madpilot>  any clues? on how to ?
<defiant> Can anyone atleast point me in the right direction
<defiant> or is that not possible
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: which version of windows>?
<wheels3572> Right
<n2diy> un_operateur: I couldn't get 6.06 to play with 196 meg, I had to install 5.10, and then 6.06 would go.
<mister_roboto> n2diy: i run xubuntu on an old p3 with 128 and it works fine. a little sluggish, i mean, but it works
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, you're looking to check how much memory the comp has right?
<amicrawle> i use  xine as my prim  video player
<n2diy> mister_roboto: roger on that.
<goofey> wheels3572: ok - looks like modprobe can remove modules from the kernel
<Madpilot> amicrawle, no idea, I've never used KDE; I do know that Gnome does those thumbnails/previews by default...
<arrenlex> goofey: rmmod
<goofey> so, you might try and find out which module the onboard sound is using...
<un_operateur> n2diy, IIRC ubuntu GUI install requires atleast 96MiB RAM otherwise it resorts to a text install (I might be mistaking this for another distro)
<witless> is there a GNOME-based midi player available for ubuntu?
<eob84> I did apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin, when I try to go to localhost/phpmyadmin it tries to download the page
<goofey> wheels3572: or rmmod as arrenlex said
<amicrawle> does any body use kde ?
<arrenlex> witless: Do you need just a player, or a synth emulator?
<witless> arrenlex: just a player
<n2diy> un_operateur: roger that, I don't know either.
<witless> (i think :-) )
<defiant> This is not cool. Microsoft gives better support then this.
<goofey> wheels3572: does that make any sense?
<Madpilot> amicrawle, people in #kubuntu do
<un_operateur> n2diy,
<eob84> I activated the phtml extention it's trying to use but it didn't work
<un_operateur> oops
<un_operateur> n/m
<amicrawle> that know how to get  video files to do  thumbnails/previews by default
<amicrawle> in the kde mrg
<n2diy> un_operateur: ??
<goofey> defiant: they get paid - what's you question again?
<un_operateur> n2diy, read latter posts :)
<dthacker> amicrawle:  please try the #kubuntu channel for your question
<wheels3572> goofey im clueless im a newbie myself lol
<arrenlex> amicrawle: Open kcontrol.
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  98. Yes.
<arrenlex> amicrawle: Desktop - Behavior
<arrenlex> amicrawle: File Icons tab
<n2diy> un_operateur: what is a latter posts ?  :)
<arrenlex> amicrawle: Check what you want previews for.
<goofey> wheels3572: no worries - someone here will know how to do this - just not me.  :(
<kcinna> hey all
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, the first tab when you click "my computer" does list how much memory and CPU it has .. I dunno why you dont see that
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: on win98, right click on "my Computer" - and then go to properties
<Gun_Smoke> ok
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: mem is show there
<arrenlex> Gun_Smoke: start - run - dxdiag
<wheels3572> goofey, np man ty :)
<amicrawle> video is not one of them
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, otherwise check at the command prompt -- start > run > command .. and type in  mem
<goofey> wheels3572: good luck
<kcinna> if i have a dvd in iso format, whats an application that will convert it to a playable format?
<goofey> kcinna: can you mount the iso?
<un_operateur> kcinna, you can extract the DVD from the ISO image
<wheels3572> goofey, ok ty man
<arrenlex> amicrawle: Look in konqueror - settings - configure konqueror - "previews and meta-data"
<amicrawle> how do i add video to File Icons tab
<goofey> kcinna: and then use something like kaffeine or xine or mplayer?
<arrenlex> amicrawle: I suggest checking all local protocols and seeing what happens.
<RxDx> anyone here installed LookinGlass?
<kcinna> un_operateur:  i opened it with archive manager and there are a bunch of ifo, bup, and vob files
<un_operateur> kcinna, yep, collectively, those files make up for the DVD
<Gun_Smoke> Alright guys.. Thanks, got it.. It's only 120 for sure.. So I'm guessing Ubuntu is out..
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, 120 is enough to get a minimal install running .. no fancy eyecandy or the such tho
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: I've used DSL on an old laptop of mine - 120mhz with 32mb ram - runs great
<arrenlex> amicrawle: If that doesn't work, use google. In particular, this is the first result I got for "konqueror video previews" : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=299762
<arrenlex> amicrawle: It looks very helpful.
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: you can run it, just not advisable to use gnome or kde desktop managers. try a lightweight window manager instead, like xfce
<kcinna> un_operateur:  so how can i extract a playable format?
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur: I planed on running Xubuntu
<Gun_Smoke> Xbuntu.
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: that would probably workl
<goofey> er, work
<goofey> no?
<milky> i am having troubles setting up my wireless
<un_operateur> kcinna, you'll need to mount the iso --  mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<Gun_Smoke> I have the alternateCD downloading now.
<milky> with umuntu
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, even xubuntu is going to have to work hard to cope there
<goofey> kcinna: and then just point your dvd playing software to that mount point
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: good call,  alternate gives you a chance.
<arrenlex> amicrawle: From that page, this in particular is exactly relevant to ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3307
<goofey> kcinna: or use a dvd-ripper to rip from that mount point
<arrenlex> amicrawle: If none of THAT helps you, I'm sorry, but I'm out of ideas.
<un_operateur> I tried xubuntu on 128MB sometime ago and it crawled .. but when I used fluxbox it quickly became a workhorse
<eob84> I did apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin, when I try to go to localhost/phpmyadmin it tries to download the page rather then loading in it... any help?
<arrenlex> amicrawle: Next time ask on #kubuntu for KDE questions. Also, google is your friend.
<goofey> flux os pretty sweet - it's what DSL (damn small linux) uses too
<goofey> er, flux is
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: openbox is also very lightweight window manager. barebones but fast
<dthacker> eob84, what do your apache logs tell you?
<wheels3572> arrenlex, would it be good to rmmod my sound issue or would it be better to do what this URL here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39117/   says to do?
<arrenlex> wheels3572: I don't know anything about that. Sorry.
<defiant> Well, thanks for the help. Noone
<un_operateur> eob84, you didnt mention installing php itself tho ?? :)
<eob84> I did install php
<goofey> defiant: lol - I *asked* you what your quesiton was - you ignoied me
<goofey> er, ignored me
<Gun_Smoke> So what should I stick on it?
<arrenlex> !attitude | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eob84> 5 installs with phpmyadmin
<wheels3572> arrenlex, ok np ty
<arrenlex> defiant: I also recall several people asking you what your question actually was, and you ignored them.
<defiant> my attitude? I came on here asking a question and got my ars chewed out for typing
<arrenlex> defiant: That's not a good way to get help.
<defiant> I never ignored anyone, I just did not see them talking to me
<goofey> wheels3572: here's what *I* think - take with a grain of salt - ubuntu configured both your soundcards - all you have to do is remove the "entry" for the onboard one....
<mister_roboto> defiant: just ask one more time or please quit bitching
<Gun_Smoke> It wont need to do much.. Light surfing, writing papers and what not.
<arrenlex> defiant: WHAT IS YOUR QUESTION.
<un_operateur> eob84, have you tried running a "hello world" php script and testing it out on apache?
<goofey> defiant: ok then - please restate the question
<defiant> dude, who the hell are you to tell me to quit bitching. I was asking a simple question and got my ass chewed out
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: i would try xubuntu if i were you. if it was a little too slow, try installing the openbox window manager and using that. it's even faster
<defiant> that was what was not cool
<un_operateur> !language | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy> defiant, mayber they didn't see you either, if you don't put n2diy in your response, it is just noise to me.
<defiant> he cursed at me and I am the one that gets warned
<kcinna> un_operateur and goofey: Thanks guys!!
<Gun_Smoke> mister_roboto:  I haven't heard of openbox before..
<goofey> kcinna: did it work?
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: or flux
<dthacker> eob84: also, is your apache server running?  Do you get the apache test page at localhost?
<n2diy> defiant, see this?
<defiant> yes
<n2diy> see this?
<un_operateur> defiant, it's a busy channel, you have to keep up with the paste, because no one is expected to remember what you said 2 minutes ago
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: try installing it and select that session type next time you log in. it's pretty slick. very fast. not a lot of glitz but great on low resource machines
<un_operateur> s/paste/pace/
<n2diy> defiant, see the difference?
<goofey> un_operateur: i thought you made a pun!
<Gun_Smoke> mister_roboto:  I will thanks for the advice.
<eob84> dthacker: yea
<kcinna> goofey: sure did
<dennister> hi ppl...still having probs with alsa and microphone on wrong sound system...can anyone help?
<un_operateur> goofey, ha, no :)
<goofey> defiant: one last try - what's the question?
<goofey> kcinna: nice - grats - and anytime!
<kcinna> goofey: im now watching the lemon jelly 64-95 dvd, if you're familiar
<defiant> My question is
<goofey> kcinna: 'friad not
<un_operateur> defiant, single line please
<goofey> loll
<defiant> dude, can i type
<dthacker> eob84: cool! now check your apache logs and see what the error is
<arrenlex> defiant: Here is your template: "I want to know how I can .................... ". Fill in the blank.
<goofey> SubMOA: any luck with the ntfs thing?
<nn> is there anything that might cause a ubuntu box that's behind a sunrocket gizmo to lock the gizmo up every now and then with some kind of CRC error in the logs?
<un_operateur> defiant, well, suit yourself, if it gets busy, just dont expected to be treated like a king :)
<nn> goofey: ntfs.. tried ntfs-3g?
<eob84> dthacker, php script is working got hello world to output
<defiant> I am not a child, I know how to type. My question was how to find out why my remote desktop keeps crashing. Noone said I was trying to be treated like a king.
<goofey> nn: thanks - but SubMOA was having an issue unmounting an ntfs partition - i suggested a reboot
<dthacker> nn: sunrocket gizmo? Is that a firewall?
<nn> dthacker: it's a voip ATA
<goofey> defiant: my guess is that few of us use remote desktop
<Pie-rate> is there a way to get the nvidia control panel?
<czedlitz> i turn it off
<gobles> anyone here use hellanzb pm me please?
<dthacker> nn:  out of my league, for now.
<nn> dthacker: a piece of *%*@( really, but my ubuntu box is being blamed for it's brokeness
<goofey> defiant: something kinda obscure like that might be better to use google
<un_operateur> defiant, have you tried running remote desktop from the command line to see what errors it spits out to the console?
<n2diy> defiant, if you want to carry on a conversation with someone, you have to inculde their nick in the message, or it will scroll by un-noticed.
<nn> unfortunately i'm a guest on the network i'm using presently to ssh home to my box in NYC
<un_operateur> lol n2diy :))
<SubMOA> sorry goofey, I don't think that was me
<goofey> SubMOA: oh, ok, nm
<defiant> It will not run via command line
<nn> and the stupid sunrocket innomedia piece of crap keeps locking up and my ubuntu box catches the blame because it's not wintrash
<erpo> I need a version of libglib with debugging symbols on my system. I am running Edgy Eft. How can I do this?
<n2diy> un_operateur: nooooo! :)
<SubMOA> goofey, .....yet
<un_operateur> defiant, you are talking about the remote desktop to windows, are you not?
<goofey> SubMOA: :)
<Pie-rate> is there a way to get the nvidia control panel, so i can overclock for example?
<defiant> no i am not. The one for Kubuntu
<dthacker> nn: ah, you're a target of opportunity!
<nn> erpo: apt-cache search glib|grep debug
<eob84> dthacker, sorry to ask a lame question but do you know where the logs are located?
<goofey> eob84: /var/log/apache?
<un_operateur> defiant, err, do you use this particular "remote desktop" to connect to windows machines?
<dthacker> eob84: polite questions are not lame.  /var/log/apache or /var/log/apache2
<nn> dthacker++
<dennister> Pie-rate: in terminal, just type in: nvidia-settings
<goofey> dthacker: amen brother!
<defiant> no it is not to connect to a windows machine
<nn> un_operateur: You can do this..
<nn> un_operateur: It requires a package called rdesktop
<un_operateur> defiant, i think you need to open up more and explain the issue, because none of us here have crystal balls, comprende?
<un_operateur> nn, oui, je sais, i use rdesktop all the time
<defiant> I explained what it was. Remote desktop keeps crashing. It also does not give me an error
<mister_roboto> defiant: rdesktop doesn't run from the command line?
<erpo> nn: Thank you.
<un_operateur> mister_roboto, apparently its not rdesktop he's running
<defiant> mister_roboto no it does not
<nn> erpo: np, good luck with your debugging, remember, use the apt-get source as needed :)
<n2diy> un_operateur: Roger that!
<mister_roboto> defiant: ummmm  what happens when you try it? it certainly is runnable from the command line
<eob84> dthacker, caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<goofey> hmm, maybe it's just me - but what about /usr/bin/rdesktop?
<defiant> mister_robot it does not do anything, it just goes back to the command line
<eob84> dthacker, Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.6 configured -- resuming normal operations
<eob84> dthacker, that was all that was in error.log
<mister_roboto> defiant: are you seeing any kind of messages in /var/log/message?
<PrimeHex> ok
<PrimeHex> back
<LameBMX> ahhhhh sound got me
<LameBMX> lol
<un_operateur> defiant, whats the _exact_ command you are typing out?
<mister_roboto> defiant: errr /var/log/messages i meant
<Some_Person> i cant get my dsl to work in ubuntu
<dthacker> eob84: pondering.....
<LameBMX> Some_Person:
<LameBMX> how did it go
<Some_Person> not well at all
<LameBMX> what happened
<tony_> does anyone know how to get an Internal Dell Wireless 1300 working on Ubuntu?
* nn goes back to getting the kitten liquoured up so he can pierce it's ear
<Some_Person> i've googled, looked at forum posts, edited files, and i'm no closer to getting it to work
<dennister> nn!
<LameBMX> do you know what chip ur nic uses? ...
<un_operateur> eob84, have you tried a "hello world" php script ?
<Some_Person> nvidia nforce
<n2diy> Some_Person: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<LameBMX> no
<dthacker> eob84: I do not have apache installed on ubuntu, so I am not sure of the defaults.  Do you know your DocumentRoot?
<LameBMX> that lo
<LameBMX> local loopback
<Some_Person> loopback works
<tony_> yea I got that too
<LameBMX> yea if that dont ur really screwed lol
<tony_> but no eth1
<Some_Person> no eth0
<eob84> un_operateur tried php script and it works fine
<LameBMX> ahhh
<LameBMX> this on an install
<swilliamson> how do i mount the cdrom via the command line?
<LameBMX> or on livecd
<Some_Person> an install of dapper
<dmc_> How can i check my kernel version?
<un_operateur> eob84, I've never run phpmyadmin -- but is it a php script too?
<n2diy> Some_Person: what is the address of eth0? Can you ping that?
<LameBMX> okay
<LameBMX> did it work before
<Some_Person> its never worked
<LameBMX> he has no eth0 n2diy
<mister_roboto> dmc_: uname -r
<un_operateur> dmc_, uname -r
<amicrawle> xine willnot update
<daya> swilliamson, mount /cdrom
<n2diy> LameBMX: ok, how is he interfaced?
<Some_Person> there is an eth0 configured, but dhcp (yes, my modem/router uses dhcp) fails
<LameBMX> right now windows
<LameBMX> Some_Person:
<LameBMX> have u rebooted the router
<Some_Person> many times
<eob84> un_operateur, yea it is; I need it for myth tv so myth tv can update channel schedules
<un_operateur> Some_Person, your modem doesnt happen to be a PPPoE modem, does it?
<nn> dthacker: ah, bucky informs me it could be a higher MTU on the ubuntu box than what windows normally uses causing this issue, so i'm playing with lower MTU
<LameBMX> hmmm
<swilliamson> ok but how do i access the cdrom after mounting
<eob84> un_operateur, I'm sure there is a way to access mysql server directly without a web server, but this is how they did it for some reason
<Some_Person> i'm not sure
<Some_Person> i was able to get it connected with pppoeconf yesterday, but that stopped today
<dthacker> eob84: on my non-ubuntu apache installation, DocRoot is /srv/www/htdocs.  phpmyadmin is located in /srv/www/htdocs/phpmyadmin.  Where is your phpmyadmin located?
<un_operateur> eob84, I have a feeling that there's an apache directive that makes the location/directory where phpmyadmin resides NoExec
<Some_Person> today pppoeconf cant find an access concentrator
<nn> syscfg mount persist nfs christine:/media/mp3 on /mp3 auto
<dthacker> eob84: un_operateur is on the right track
<LameBMX> un_operateur: its a seimens speedstream 4100 ... right now its set to handle pppoe itself and dhcp on the lan side of things
<n2diy> un_operateur:  Some_Person what does ifconfig show?
<PrimeHex> Anybody in ubuntu have magical powers to fix the borked tubes between here and asia so that we can play xbox live again?
<LameBMX> and windows is obviously gettin its dhcp configured correctly un_operateur
<un_operateur> eob84, firstly make sure that the phpmyadmin script is executable
<Some_Person> i'm thinking based on forum posts its a conflicting module
<steven_> hey room
<PrimeHex> hey steven_
<steven_> do you all know somtrhing about vmware
<LameBMX> Some_Person: its not pppoe ..
<un_operateur> LameBMX, ??
<dthacker> PrimeHex: my fiber cable mojo stick is stuck in a Denver snowdrift.  Try in 2 weeks.
<eob84> un_operateur, don't ask me why... didn't change a thing... or even restart... but it just started working
<linux_user400354> !pastebin
<Some_Person> i gave up on pppoe long ago
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LameBMX> un_operateur: i helped him reset hit modem from ppp
<Some_Person> i'm trying to get dhclient to make it work
<n2diy> un_operateur:  Some_Person, what does ifconfig show?
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  Openbox.. sudo apt-get install openbox-desktop?
<Some_Person> it has no ip
<dthacker> eob84: phpmyadmin works?
<LameBMX> to more proper it handling the pppoe auth and lan side dhcp
<un_operateur> err, why is everyone talking to me?? :)
<LameBMX> lol
<LameBMX> im out of ideas
<steven_> Hey room do one of you know somthing about vmware
<eob84> dthacker, yea it just started working
<n2diy> un_operateur: your the man!
<LameBMX> except his nvidia nic is funky
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: it's just called "openbox"   you can "apt-cache search <term>"
<eob84> dthacker, didn't do anything to it
<n2diy> un_operateur:  :)
<eob84> dthacker, I've just been googling for a while
<un_operateur> n2diy, not all the time unfortunately :)
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: or "apt-cache search --names-only <term>"
<thed00d> steven_: yeah vmware
<eob84> dthacker, no I feel foolish lol, well thanx for trying to help me out
<steven_> what is it about the
<Some_Person> i dont have an ifconfig output
<Some_Person> with me
<un_operateur> eob84, do this please , at a terminal  -- ls -l `which phpmyadmin`
<steven_> i am not down to earth about it
<LameBMX> okay ... well my sound issues has escelated ... i tried to install the drivers for my sound off the realtek site .... now i cant login and get a libasound.so missing error
<dthacker> eob84:  good.  all's well that ends well.  Do a little poking in your apache config.  You'll have an easier time on the next install.
<n2diy> Some_Person:  try "sudo ifconfig"
<LameBMX> n2diy: he is in windows
<Compaq_Propietar> hi
<LameBMX> Some_Person: you cant get online with the livecd correct?
<Some_Person> i'm in windows
<thed00d> steven_: your solution is to install vmware tools I think
<n2diy> LameBMX: ok, seems he is in the wrong channel then?
<Some_Person> correct, except in virtual pc for obvious reasons
<steven_> only think i have is vmware player
<eob84> un_operateur, I located it, var/www/
<steven_> there more to it
<un_operateur> LameBMX, n2diy, Some_Person -- is the router/modem/device a PPPoE device ?
<LameBMX> n2diy: windows to get help for his dapper install ? does that make it the wrong chan
<Gun_Smoke> mister_roboto:  I am getting invalid operation openbox
<Some_Person> i dont think so
<eob84> un_operateur, it randomly started working
<thed00d> steven_: you should get server.  it's easier to config
<un_operateur> eob84, can you post that line here please .. thanks
<Compaq_Propietar> someoone cann tell if here in ''chatzilla'' are some chanel on spanish?
<LameBMX> yes un_operateur ... but the lan side of the device is not
<un_operateur> eob84, ohh nice :)
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: are you choosing that as your session type from the login? or doing a console login and then running openbox?
<un_operateur> LameBMX, so, it's not a modem then, its a router?
<LameBMX> Some_Person: have u ever setup pppoe on windows ...
<Some_Person> no
<steven_> so do to my package manger and type sever
<n2diy> LameBMX: If Dapper was installed, why aren't we playing with ifconfig?
<LameBMX> its a modem/single device router
<Gun_Smoke> mister_roboto:  Looking to install.
<steven_> server
<foo> I am going to install windows xp right now on a partition on this system.. and I think it's going to erase grub in the MBR.. how do I repair it if it does that?
<LameBMX> n2diy: because he has no net on the dapper install
<thed00d> steven_: no I think you have to download it from the vmware web site.  but it's worth it
<Some_Person> i just plugged it in, entered user/pass in http://192.168.0.1, and it worked
<LameBMX> hence why he is in here
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: lol   oh  well you must have syntax problem   "sudo apt-get install openbox"
<linux_user400354> My friend need help with a irc problem. He is not able to login to irc. He is using xchat in Ubuntu. http://sial.org/pbot/22014
<steven_> ok
<un_operateur> LameBMX, what i mean is -- does the "device" get an IP address?? or does the computer get an ip address?
<steven_> brb
<Some_Person> my isp seems to hate linux
<un_operateur> LameBMX, never mind, he just said it was a router :)
<Gun_Smoke> mister_roboto:  lol thats what I was asking.. lol
<tonyyarusso> Some_Person: so switch
<steven_> the my yahoo name is kroger_118 if you want hit me up
<LameBMX> both .. device gets public ip addy .. is susposed to give computer local ip addy
<n2diy> LameBMX: ok, what are we trying to do, a network install?
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> its the cheapest dsl in my area
<Compaq_Propietar> :9
<Compaq_Propietar> :)
<LameBMX> last time i saw his windows got 192.168.0.64 or something from the modem
<Compaq_Propietar> :):(
<Compaq_Propietar> :)
<Compaq_Propietar> :(
<Compaq_Propietar> >:(
<un_operateur> Some_Person, you shouldnt need to be configuring pppoeconf on linux because your should just be getting a DHCP lease from the router
<Compaq_Propietar> :D
<LameBMX> Some_Person: its not the dsl ..
<Compaq_Propietar> xD
<Compaq_Propietar> :o
<Compaq_Propietar> >.<
<un_operateur> !medic
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Compaq_Propietar> XD
<Some_Person> i'm trying to with sudo dhclient
<Compaq_Propietar> :(
<LameBMX> like i said ive configed those modems many ways ...
<dthacker> Compaq_Propietar: knock it off, please
<Compaq_Propietar> :)
<Some_Person> i get No DHCPOFFERS received
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Darius[TEA] > Some_Person: then you probably don't have a DHCP server on your networjk
<LameBMX> Some_Person: check up on drivers for your lan device
<Some_Person> whats a lan device? my modem/router?
<Some_Person> or my ethernet card?
<LameBMX> i think he is talking about the lan side of the router
<Darius[TEA] > Some_Person: ethernet card
<un_operateur> Some_Person, your router might not be a DHCP server (or DHCP serving was disabled on it) ..
<LameBMX> un_operateur: its not
<un_operateur> Some_Person, you on windows now, right?
<LameBMX> dhcp is up and working .. because he is here right now
<Some_Person> yes
<un_operateur> Some_Person, can you pastebin the output of your  ipconfig /all command?
<vishxxx> hi, can any1 help me with laptop support?
<LameBMX> Some_Person: you are using ur dsl in windows right
<Some_Person> sure
<Darius[TEA] > LameBMX: unless it's just a fixed IP..
<Some_Person> correct
* vishxxx sings .: Yeh Dhuan Dhuan :: Various :: Romance All Night :.
<LameBMX> Darius[TEA] :  its not .. i walked him through setting it up a while ago
<un_operateur> LameBMX, its entirely possible he is here because of a fixed IP address
<Darius[TEA] > LameBMX: oh right :)
<screamout> m
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39118/
<screamout> mmm
<screamout> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<screamout> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<alienseer23> does anybody know about alsa issues with edgy???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LameBMX> hmmm Some_Person .. i bet that subnet mask on the modem may have something to do with it
<Madpilot> vishxxx, kill the np script, please
<dthacker> alienseer23: please ask a question
<vishxxx> k my remotez off
<LameBMX> alienseer23: im in the same boat as you
<Some_Person> how?
<LameBMX> Some_Person: pm
<alienseer23> sound is very low with all of my media, and Very scratchy
<vishxxx> does ubuntu 6.1 offer full support for asus a6km laptops?
* vishxxx sings .: Jaana Ek Kahani Suni :: Various :: Romance All Night :.
<un_operateur> LameBMX, it's an alright subnet mask tho -- quite oddly configures for class C but entirely correct
<alienseer23> LameBMX: well, it's good to hear it's not just me
<Madpilot> vishxxx, most laptops work OK - and if I see that np script again, I will remove you from the channel...
<un_operateur> configured*
<vishxxx> turned it off now :)
<vishxxx> i mean i ve ssen forums abt the webcam not workin... is the driver out yet?
<alienseer23> I have tried everything, when I turn up the volume levels, I lose bass and the treble is just messy
<un_operateur> Some_Person, are you willing to boot up ubuntu to try this out again?
<flyinghippo> Strange... terminal isn't recognizing the lower-case "d" character.  CTRL+D, and everything else work.
<Catachan> Do I need to go some where else if I am a Newb?
<Catachan> or am I in the right place
<Catachan> ?
<alienseer23> I am using a creative labs soundblaster live 24 bit, on a gigabyte GA-7VM400M motherboard
<jbroome> Catachan: ask your question
<Madpilot> Catachan, no, just ask a question
<n2diy> Catachan: hang out.
<goofey> Catachan: in the right place.  :)
<Catachan> okay,
<Catachan> cool
<un_operateur> flyinghippo, how are you testing out CTRL+D?
<LameBMX> un_operateur: i agree about the subnet
<spacepod> hello all
<alienseer23> does anyone have a suggestion how to fix my sound?
<dmc_> How does one go about creating a script?
<flyinghippo> I just have the terminal how it is when I open it, un_operateur.
<dmc_> I need to create a script for this Broadcom Wireless Driver
<Catachan> I have down loaded the drivers from Intel for my graphics card, but I do not know how to install them, they are currently pakaged in a .tar.gz archive, and I am able to open that with the archive manager,
<spacepod> i have a few questions on webmin and pptpd if anyone has a moment to spare
<un_operateur> flyinghippo, ok, so how did you come to conclude CTRL+D was borked or unrecognized
<un_operateur> ?
<dmc_> I have what i need to place in the script, just need to know how to create one
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  wow openbox.. is really well small. lol
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, :)
<mister_roboto> dmc_: first one usually starts by reading up on the scripting language one wants to use :)     then one opens a text editor and types away
<Catachan> however I do not know how to run the install aplication, or how to compile them
<flyinghippo> un_operateur, cTRL+D works.  It's the lower-case "d" character that won't enter.
<n2diy> dmc, create a text file, and you have a script, but, you need the header stuff, take a look at your .bashrc to see the header info, it is the top three lines.
<Madpilot> ! webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Gun_Smoke> might be the only reason/case to stick with god.. I can't even say it.. stick with 98
<spacepod> really
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: yes, it's very fast too. great window manager for that low mem box
<goofey> dmc_: i use nano - open a terminal - cd to the directory you want the script to be, and type sudo nano
<steven_> i dont unstand it
<spacepod> any other web based admin tools?
<Madpilot> Catachan, you probably don't need to download anything from Intel's website, but I'm not up to speed on Intel graphics chips
<dthacker> alienseer23: what is your audio chipset?
<Gun_Smoke> Well I guess I'll have to sleep on it.
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: try flux before you go back to win98
<alienseer23> dthacker: on my motherboard or my soundcard? soundcard is sb live 24bit
<dmc_> mister _roboto: i did create the file in a text editor but when i type sudo ./"file" it says "./file: command not found"
<un_operateur> flyinghippo, you dont happen to be using a non-english keyboard, do you? or perhaps use a different locale?
<Gun_Smoke> goofey:  flux?
<Catachan> at the moment the cards are recognized, but they aren't seen as processors and Video cards in the device manager
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: fluxbox'
<dthacker> alienseer23: are they both active?
<Gun_Smoke> oh
<goofey> dmc_: are you in the same dir as the file?
<alienseer23> Ijust switche3d the motherboard on, was going to try using it
<un_operateur> dmc_, you'll need to make the script executable by all -- chmod a+x ./file; sudo ./file
<alienseer23> but thought I would stop in here
<flyinghippo> un_operateur, last I checked, I was using a US keyboard.  Also, lower-case "d" works in everything else but Terminal.
<blocke> Hmm... does anyone know where the heck the Firefox  2.0.0.1 security release is for edgy?  dapper and feisty were updated by no edgy
<n2diy> dmc, create a text file, and you have a script, but, you need the header stuff, take a look at your .bashrc to see the header info, it is the top three lines.
<borg> anyone ever successfuly recorded from a Hauppauge WinTV with a CX88 v4l driver before?
<mister_roboto> Gun_Smoke: did you try xubuntu? just curious how it ran
<zigot> hello everybody
<un_operateur> flyinghippo, the terminal is usually non-unicode/extended-ASCII complaint -- what is the output of - echo $LANG
<dthacker> alienseer23: If that doesn't help, please file a bug.    I just did a quick scan of Launchpad, and I see specific chipsets with problems, but no generic "bad quality" complaints
<interfear> 6.06 worked fine, but 6.10 's initial boot screen looks messed up, even if i do a text install which is what im forced to do, the initial ubuntu screen is only grey and contorted
<alienseer23> dthacker: where is launchpad?
<interfear> what could that be
<zigot> how are you all doing
<alienseer23> I want to see if my card is listed
<flyinghippo> un_operateur: en_US.UTF.8
<Catachan> hmm
<blocke> is there a way to view security related bugs in launchpad for a specific distribution?
<alienseer23> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<zigot> I have a serious problem ... shall I just go ahead with it here?
<mister_roboto> zigot: just ask
<goofey> zigot: fire away
<hagabaka> if i maintain my own repository, can i put the packages in its "main" section?
<Pie-rate> beryl's default config sucks and its a pain in the ass to configure
<grte> Hey, does anybody here have op in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dthacker> alienseer23: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Madpilot> grte, a number of people
<hagabaka> or would that suggest that they are official supported packages?
<un_operateur> flyinghippo, hmm, nothing wrong there -- are you sure your keyboard's control keys -- i.e. SHIFT, CTRL, ALT etc are not stuck -- they might be causing D to be interpreted different
<grte> Madpilot: I acidentally got myself banned.
<Red-Sox> When I click on the icon in my system tray I go to Select Window Manager > Beryl  then it just goes back to gnome after the window borders go away then come back
<un_operateur> hagabaka, sure
<grte> I was trying to ping someone, but I hit enter to early, and only got /pi in.
<grte> Apparently, in irssi, this causes you to ping everybody.
<hagabaka> oh
<grte> It was an accident, though, any chance I could get an unban?
<un_operateur> hagabaka, but your repository has to be structured in such a way that APT understands it
<Madpilot> grte, I noticed. Pinging the whole channel = not the brightest thing to do
<Gun_Smoke> I sort of like this flux...
<Gun_Smoke> Fast too.
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, its what i use ..
<hagabaka> yeah, i'm following guides on how to do it
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: sweet
<un_operateur> hagabaka, you're on the right track
<un_operateur> hagabaka, you might like to check out apt-cacher and apt-proxy too (which are pretty lousy at times) but you can get an idea from how they work
<zigot> thanks.... my installation of Ubuntu wont boot...I'll try to give you as much info as I have... first of all I'll say it boots just fine in the recovery mode, but when I boot it in normal mode it gets stuck at the preloading bar (at arround 25%) ... these are the changes I made since the last time it ran: 1) I've installed a new HDD 2) I removed the PCI-E video card that I wasn't even using at all (I was using the internal)
<zigot>  .... any ideas?
<goofey> zigot: was this a new install of ubuntu?
<bill57785> how do I install the JRE?
<un_operateur> zigot, it's probably the change in video-card -- xorg might still be using the old drivers
<tonyyarusso> !java | bill57785
<ubotu> bill57785: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joe_> anyone an expert on partitioning for dual boot
<bill57785> I downloaded it from the website, but all I have is a .bin file
<un_operateur> bill57785, all you have to do is run it -- chmod a+x ./file.bin; sudo ./file.bin
<n2diy> joe, yes Ubuntu will do i for you.
<mister_roboto> bill57785: the package is sun-java5-jre
<n2diy> joe, yes Ubuntu will do it for you.
<zigot> I've installed this intallation a few weeks ago.... and as I've said, I've never used the PCI-E card.... it was just sitting there
<zigot> what can I do? how do I approach this?
<Darius[TEA] > anyone know where I would be able to find a dmraid 1.0.0rc13 package? rc9 doesn't appear to understand jmicron raid :(
<mister_roboto> zigot: have you looked at /var/log/messages to see what kind of errors show up there?
<goofey> mister_roboto: good suggestion
<SubMOA> how would you take something that doesn't have a shortcut and give it one?
<SubMOA> something you could only run from command line
<mister_roboto> goofey: i've found that checking the logs is usually a good first step :)
<goofey> mister_roboto: :)
<un_operateur> SubMOA, what do you mean?
<goofey> SubMOA: what desktop?  gnome, kde, ?
<grte> But yeah, irssi has a couple crazy defaults.
<joe_> n2diy, what do you mean?
<PrimeHex> grte: which ones do you m ean?
<zigot> mister_roboto no.... I haven't done anything yet, since my inexpirience didn't allow me to :|
<SubMOA> gnome
<SubMOA> it is for kiba
<grte> The command /pi should not ping everybody in a channel, that seems like a bit of a bad thing if you hit the enter key early by accident.
<mister_roboto> zigot: well you can look at it after you get to a console login
<zigot> ok... I'll do that right now
<goofey> SubMOA: i use kde, but what happens when you right click on tfhe desktop - is there an option  for create shortcut?
<PrimeHex> grte: lol, i feel like trying it just because
<n2diy> joe, Ubuntu will see your exsisting partitons, and partition your drive to ues the free space.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-246-92-89.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<zigot> brb
<joe_> I need an extended partition w fat32 to share w windows
<grte> ...
<grte> Warned him...
<un_operateur> SubMOA, by shortcut i suppose you mean, menu shortcut?
<dthacker> not the red button!
<Catachan> what is a *.tar.gz? I mean what sort of archive?
<Music_Shuffle> A tarball?
<SubMOA> goofey, perhaps I got ahead of myself.  Uno Momento, pour favor
<johoja> anyone here?
<dthacker> Catachan: that is a gzipped tar file
<seamus7_> Hi I'm on Edgy trying to get the fglrx 8.28.8 driver working .... can someone look at my xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39120/
<goofey> Catachan: a compressed tar file - use tar xvzf to uncompress/untar at the same time
<un_operateur> Catachan, it's a application/x-tar file
<goofey> SubMOA: no worries
<Music_Shuffle> johoja, absolutely not
<johoja> Music_Shuffle:  :)
<pianoboy3333> Can I have some help with ffmpeg? I'm trying to encode a vob file to an avi, and start 10 min 13 seconds into the vob file
<Catachan> okay
<johoja> i've got a quick question, when i try playing a 1080p file in mplayer, it skips out a and evenutually crashes syaing to many frames in teh buffer.
<Darius[TEA] > seamus7_: the log file would be more useful
<Darius[TEA] > seamus7_: as well as a description of what you see
<johoja> any suggestions?
<Darius[TEA] > johoja: 1080p isn't a file format, do you mean a Qt file?
<joe_> n2di ,  how do I set up an extended partition that I can put /home and fat32 for use by xp and ubuntu
<johoja> Darius[TEA] :  its a *.ts file.
<goofey> SubMOA: you might also try creating a symlink in ~/Desktop to the script....
<SubMOA> great, i counted my hens... what does "kiba-dock.c:463: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" mean?
<seamus7_> Darius[TEA] : my laptop freezes once I hit login ... i hear the music
<emun> my observation, after having to reinstall ubuntu on top of itself i realised any os subsequently overwrites the grub and puts its own stuff there, i couuld not get into rescue mode in the previous installation. is there a way to solve this issue. i have  ubuntu in 1st partition and suse in the 2nd partition
<Catachan> okay, so what about installing from that .tar.gz?
<johoja> Darius[TEA] : its h264, with ac3 sound.
<Darius[TEA] > johoja: quite probably mplayer doesn't support that format properly yet
<mojojojo___> hi! is it common that I don't has ALSA after upgrading to Edgy??
<D0wN> what's the name of the GUI version of Ndiswrapper
<Gun_Smoke> I'm really liking flux.. It made my main box a super star.
<dthacker> Catachan: what are you trying to install?
<johoja> Darius[TEA] : any idea what does ?
<un_operateur> Catachan, a .tar.gz archive probably contains source code not installable binaries
<mitrovarr> I had a ubuntu install rendered useless after some hardware upgrades.  I think it's the nvidia 8800 card that's the issue.  Anyone know how to boot the system so it doesn't hang during boot?
<Darius[TEA] > seamus7_: does switching to the text console work?
<Darius[TEA] > johoja: no :(
<Catachan> so I have to compile it
<Catachan> okay
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: :)
<un_operateur> Catachan, probably, you'll know if you read the README/INSTALL files in the archive
<seamus7_> Darius[TEA] : um I'm not sure how to switch to text console
<foo> I have a lamp install of ubuntu 6.06 ... and I want to upgrade PHP from 5.1.2 to 5.2 (latest stable) - is there a deb or backport somewhere?
<SubMOA> ...??
<seamus7_> Darius[TEA] : do you mean recovery mode
* dthacker needs to learn to go directly to the point like un_operateur...
<grte> seamus7_: ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<Gun_Smoke> goofey:  I can't seem to find a file manager thought.. What do you use?  Just CLI?
<borg> anyone ever successfuly recorded from a Hauppauge WinTV with a CX88 v4l driver before?
<un_operateur> dthacker, ha, sometimes I take the most unweildly and winding roads to get to somewhere too :)
<grte> ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the gui.
<emfb> Hello all, Can someone help me with a quick question? How do I add a PATH environment variable?
<johoja> Darius[TEA] : nothign seems to play it :(
<goofey> foo: what does sudo apt-get -s php return?
<dthacker> borg: try it and see!
<emun> recovery mode or single user mode
<borg> dthacker, i have and it doesnt work
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: that's all i use - there mightg be one for flux but I don't know what it is
<foo> goofey: E: Invalid operation php
<mitrovarr> Does anyone know how to start up a system that hangs during boot?  I think it's due to installing a nvidia 8800.
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: there is a #fluxbox channel - they would know
<goofey> foo: ones ec
<un_operateur> goofey, he left
<dthacker> borg: in that case I think you should check the forums and wikis
<fiziks> join irc.freenode.net /join #ubuntu
<RxDx> i downloaded and installed Looking Glass.. how can i run it?
<Darius[TEA] > johoja: try building the latest mplayer or xine from source? :)
<goofey> un_operateur: bummer
<un_operateur> goofey, was he looking for a file manager for fluxbox?
<goofey> foo: one sec
<Darius[TEA] > mitrovarr: try a text install
<goofey> un_operateur: he was
<emun> is it possible these os:s to leave the previous grub alone
<foo> goofey: I don't have 5.2 in my repository .. if that's what you're thinking, hmm
<borg> dthacker, i've checked the forums nothing, wikis, nothing
<LameBMX> why dont list work here
<johoja> Darius[TEA] : :( i dont like u heheh.
<LameBMX> is there a #sound channel
<mitrovarr> Darius[TEA] :  I will if I have to, but I'd rather try to recover the system that's on there right now than do another install.
<LameBMX> cuz im back on the live cd thanks to that
<goofey> foo: have they not added 5.2 yet?
<mitrovarr> Darius[TEA] :  If I could just get it to boot at all I think I could get proper drivers installed
<foo> goofey: nope, not that I see
<un_operateur> goofey, they have, only to the fesity repositories tho
<dthacker> borg: that is frustrating.  I'd go ahead and post in the forums with your symptoms.
<grte> Anybody here have op to #ubuntu-offtopic and willing to listen to my tale of woe?
<goofey> well, you could compile from source - but i don't know what that does to apt.....
<Darius[TEA] > mitrovarr: hmm sorry I don't know how to stop ubuntu booting into X.. I am normally a freebsd person
<LameBMX> what is the edgy equivilant to base-config
<borg> dthacker, ok, send me your blessings for there to be someone who can help
<D0wN> What is the name of the ndiswrapper with a GUI
<goofey> un_operateur: can he had a package from feisty without adding everything from feisty?
<dthacker> borg: done.  Good luck.
<un_operateur> foo, goofey, you could also download the feisty packages (not advisable tho) and save the compilation
<Gun_Smoke> goofey:  Well I got natulis to launch, but couldn't seem to find my way back.. restarted x
<foo> un_operateur: hm, if I do it on a test server.. can I roll it into production?
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: i think un_operateur knows of a good file manager for flux
<mitrovarr> Darius[TEA] :  It's ok, I think I'm just going to reinstall.  All I had on there was a broken half-install of xgl and compiz.
<foo> un_operateur: I mean, if it works fine in test
<un_operateur> goofey, ohh yes, because each distro has it's own package list .. and Edgy's one currently doesnt include some new packages
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  ideas? dapper
<un_operateur> foo, if you are running a production server, you must not be wanting to run 5.2 immediately :)
<goofey> un_operateur: can you explain to foo how to add a package from feisty w/o upgarding his whole box to feisty?
<foo> un_operateur: eh, we need it for some progress upload bar .. it's going to help us out a lot with code.
<un_operateur> foo, it's your litmus test, if it works for you, it works -- but it might not either
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, what was that sorrt?
<un_operateur> sorry*
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  File manager for flux
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, ahh, it's called rox
<SubMOA> I have a kiba problem... it seems there is something about a clock missing and tons of these: "kiba-dock.c:441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type"
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  is that I package I need to install or did it come with it and I just over looked it?
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: you could try "rox" in the terminal
<un_operateur> goofey, foo, installing fesity packages on edgy is not to be taken lightly as they are inclined to pull in a massive amount of other fesity packages too .. but you can force-install and avoid the depnds (which makes it less-stable)
<mitrovarr> I have to say, Ubuntu truly hates this new system I built.  It won't see the one of the IDE controllers (not the main ones, though) and it won't boot to a liveCD
<Gun_Smoke> Alright.. brb.. going to switch over..
<zigot> I'm back... now I cant start the console either....it reads: "ath0: no IPv6 routers present"
<goofey> un_operateur: good point
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, fluxbox is just the WM .. everything else you must install yourself, and rox needs to be installed
<missing> i was wondering how to do u mv the results of grep? would it be like "mv $(grep 8.31) early"?
<un_operateur> zigot, were you trying to run IPv6?
<zigot> un_operateur no, I can't say that I have
<un_operateur> missing, perhaps this -- for i in `grep ....`; do mv $i blah; done
<missing> i mean "mv $(grep 8.31) early/
<dthacker> missing: grep "what I want" myfile > resultsfile
<missing> right thanks guys that simple
<Gun_Smoke> goofey: didn't get anything in term for rox
<un_operateur> zigot, is that warning fatal, or just informative?
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: ok - un_operateur says it needs to be installed
<Acain> hello ladies / gents - need help to boot from cd and let it access another partition (the cd) can anyone pm - please?
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke,  sudo aptitude install rox -- ought to bring it in
<zigot> un_operateur it is fatal
<Gun_Smoke> I tried apt-get install rox    couldn't find package
<mojojojo___> what might be the reason for OSS to work and ALSA not???
<Gun_Smoke> try again
<missing> hacker: no i mean a diretory list
<mojojojo___> I upgraded to Edgy and it's not failing
<mojojojo___> It's failing*
<zigot> am I doing something wrong by trying to enter the recovery mode at the first place?
<flyinghippo> Well, now that I'm banned from using Linux, I may as well go now.
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, you probably need to enable all the edgy repos
<terrysco> hello
<pianoboy3333> Can I have some help with ffmpeg? I'm trying to encode a vob file to an avi, and start 10 min 13 seconds into the vob file
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  I'm on daper
<un_operateur> zigot, is that where you get the message?
<Flannel> un_operateur: what's he getting? "rox" isn't a package, although there's some other similar ones
<goofey> un_operateur: Gun_Smoke i think it's rox-filer
<zigot> un_operateur yes
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, dapper packages then :) and what goofey says :)
<Gun_Smoke> got it.
<joe_> anyone have good partitioning strategy for xp ubuntu duel boot?
* dthacker waves goodbye
<interfear> remove the windows partition?
<goofey> pianoboy3333: not sure that's a ubuntu-specific question....  is there a another channel on this server that might help more?
<un_operateur> zigot, errm, that probably explains it's fatality
<SubMOA>  I have a problem with the kiba-dock... it seems there is something about a clock missing and tons of these: "kiba-dock.c:441: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type"
<Catachan> does any one know what the *.sh files are?
<pianoboy3333> goofey: yea...
<alienseer23> dthacker: still there?
<pianoboy3333> like... offtopic :)
<linux_user400354> i have a timer if anyone wants it
<goofey> pianoboy3333: good luck!
<alienseer23> shit
<un_operateur> Catachan, they're shell scripts
<linux_user400354> for x in `seq 25`;do echo $x;sleep 2;done
<Catachan> okay
<missing> has anybody gotten the akamaru dock working right in ubuntu?
<Flannel> SubMOA: kiba-dock isn't part of ubuntu, you'll need to ask the kiba people
<un_operateur> linux_user400354, how about just -- sleep x ?? :)
<alienseer23> ok, if anybody is paying attention...I got my sound to stop being quiet & scratchy, I switched to onboard sound rather than my soundcard, but I still have no left chanel...any suggestions???
<alienseer23> oh, when I switched back to the soundcard, still no left chanell
<seamus7_>  I am trying to get fglrx 8.28.8 working on Edgy with Radeon Mobile X1300 ... my xorg.0.log, dmesg and xorg.conf file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39122/    can anyone help?
<alienseer23> but no scratchy and loud sound
<Geoffrey2> can an ext3 partition be shrunk to provide free space for another partition?
<un_operateur> perl -le 'do {print, sleep 2} for 0..25'
<goofey> alienseer23: sorry to ask this - is the lest speaker working?
<n2diy> alienseer23: Sounds like you may have a bad cable to your speakers?
<SubMOA> flannel, rgr, I just saw it on the Ubuntu forums (for the edgy release) and figured somone here might have had the same problem
<Catachan> the shell script reads the following, which for some reason, returns incorrectly: if [ ! -e "pkginfo" ] ; then
<Catachan> 	errmsg "Could not locate 'pkginfo' file. Aborting."
<Catachan> 	exit 127
<SubMOA> my bad
<alienseer23> goofy, yes, I tried different wires
<joe_> interfear, any ideas short of deleting windows? I have just ubuntu on my pc.  want to try duel boot on the laptop?
<alienseer23> and different speakers
<goofey> alienseer23: ok
<Gun_Smoke> I think I might even keep flux running on this box.. Everything is real snappy.
<Catachan> the pkginfo file is there where it is supposed to be
<alienseer23> if you guys give me a moment, I will recheck, just to be sure
<neurotech> Does anyone have any experience getting WoW to work under Wine?
<Catachan> but it doesn't see it
<Catachan> can you help me?
<un_operateur> Catachan, please try and use a pastebin to paste code, it's so that the channel doesnt get flooded and formatting/highlighting is kept
<alienseer23> ((I split the wire out, so I can isolate either end of the split and plug it in direct))
<Catachan> oh, sorry
<joe_> how do you make an extended partion w gparted?
<un_operateur> Catachan, IIRC pkginfo is something that needs to be installed
<Catachan> sure thing, I will do that in the future
<Catachan> it is not irc, what is IIRC? I am assuming it is different from IRC
<n2diy> !who | alienseer23
<ubotu> alienseer23: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<goofey> Catachan: if i remember correctlty
<Flannel> Catachan: If I Remember Correctly
<Samus_Aran> how the heck do I get Ubuntu to stop complaining about missing locales ?  I didn't change my locales, but during some upgrade they all stopped working.  every time I do almost anything (run apt-get, man, perl, etc.), it complains about the LC_ALL, LANG and/or LANGUAGE settings being wrong.  I have tried all combinations of UTF-8, en.UTF-8 and C, but it has zero effect on these messages
<foo> un_operateur: hm, where can I get the fiesta sources from?
<Samus_Aran> do I have to apt-get install some locale ?
<seamus7_>  I am trying to get fglrx 8.28.8 working on Edgy with Radeon Mobile X1300 ... my xorg.0.log, dmesg and xorg.conf file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39122/    can anyone help?
<Samus_Aran> locales is already the newest version.
<un_operateur> foo, errm -- from http://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu -- browse for them under /pool -- but foo, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED, eh? :)
<Catachan> the pkginfo is a text file
<Catachan> it is called by the driver install script
<un_operateur> Catachan, you probably aren't running the scripts in the same directory
<un_operateur> Catachan, you sure you read the INSTALL file?
<Catachan> eh? they are inside of the same folders
<goofey> Catachan: did you move anything after untaring the package the .tar.gz?
<Gun_Smoke> Okay.. Got an error trying to access gmail  says this document cannot be displayed unless you install the personal security manager PSM... Never heard of it.
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: me neither - what browser?
<LameBMX> what is an equivelant to base-config (ubuntu 5.10) for edgy ? ... or a manual way of doing things list?
<Gun_Smoke> whatever is with flux... mozilla i think
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: you installed ok?
<Gun_Smoke> I guess.
<Acain> guys, i have xp installed, then ubuntu 6.10 - everything is fine - i want to boot from a cd into xp - cos i need to reset the admin pass with norton ERD - but erd does not see the xp partition - i figure i must let the grub load first then somehow tell grub to activate the xp part and then load the cd??? any help?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: you installed ok?
<Catachan> nothing was moved after I untared the files, also, I do not see a read me, though I may just be blind
<Catachan> lol
<LameBMX> acain ... look for change ntpasswd
<un_operateur> LameBMX, you talking about the base-config package?
<foo> un_operateur: eek.
<dmc_> I just edited my /etc/network/interfaces file and am having trouble saving:Could not save the file /etc/network/interfaces.  says i dont have permsisions, any suggestions?
<LameBMX> linux boot disk to do tha same thing
<un_operateur> foo, eek would be right :)
<Gun_Smoke> I didn't get any errors if thats what your asking.. I made it to many other website just fine... trying to go to Gmail.com and i received the error..
<LameBMX> un_operateur:  yea i am
<goofey> Acain: you don't need grub to do anything for you in this....
<un_operateur> dmc_, are you editing as superuser? sudo gedit /etc/.../interfaces
<phaedra> dmc_,  You need to do it with the sudo command
<zen2> dmc_:  your not admin
<zen2> go tto terminal and do this
<foo> un_operateur: gah, how else would I get 5.2
<n2diy> !who | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<un_operateur> LameBMX, Edgy has the same package at version 2.76
<dmc_> im using gnome right now and just the default text editor, can i switch will in gnome?
<zen2> sudo gedit fine name here
<LameBMX> un_operateur: i did a edgy fakeraid install and its fubared
<zen2> then copy and save from the other file you allready have open
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy: Sorry.  As far as I can tell the install went fine.
<un_operateur> foo, you can compile it from source (but that also has implications)
<phaedra> dmc_,  Just open a term and sudo gedit /whateverfile...
<RaidenCX> can i partition my hdd withouterasing present data on it or do i have to format a premade partition to install ubuntu?
<Acain> so u guys can confrim that this is possible, i can somehow boot from erd into xp - no need to take drastic measures
<zen2> thats what i said phaedra
<dmc_> gThank you all
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: why do you want to set up gmail?
<kiori> hello
<jbinder> hi
<goofey> Acain: the fact that linux os on the box should not effect erd at all
<kiori> hi jbinder
<RaidenCX>  can i partition my hdd withouterasing present data on it or do i have to format a premade partition to install ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  But I don't get why I would have received that error.. I've never ran into an error like that with any browser trying to access any type of site.
<JBLoudG20> anyone have some experience with ubuntu and a lenovo laptop?
<goofey> n2diy: he wants to access gmail from the browser in fluxbox
<jbinder> RaidenCX: you can create a new partition and you won't lose anything
<Acain> goofey: i need erd to boot into xp - currently erd sees no hdd at all when it boots
<jbinder> RaidenCX: get the gparted liveCD
<A-L-P-H-A> I have a friend that's trying to install 6.06LTS (alt cd), but couldn't.  We tried the 6.06lts alt cd, the 6.10alt cd, 6.10desktop.  All of them give me a CRC error when trying to install.  tested the ram, and it's fine, the cds are fine as well.  it's an IBM Thinkpad 600e.
<RaidenCX> k jbinder thanks a lot
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  I don't want to set it up.. I did www.gmail.com in the browser window and received the error.
<Gun_Smoke> Like it hit a firewall or something..
<Flannel> A-L-P-H-A: did you check the md5 of the ISO? and burn at 4x (or slower?)
<goofey> Acain: i don't disagree - just saying this has nothing to do with linux (as far as i can tell)
<RaidenCX> check the md5
<dmc_> If i run a App while in Gnome and it says i do not have Permission, is there a way to give myself permission to use that Gnome App?
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, not got firefox installed?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: , goofey, ok I though gmail was an email server?
<A-L-P-H-A> Flannel, md5 checks out, I did a verify.  I'll try a 4x burn next time.
<kiori> hi
<un_operateur> dmc_, you must check into root using the terminal
<A-L-P-H-A> Flannel, md5 checks out, I did a verify afterburn.  I'll try a 4x burn next time.
<zen2> yeah
<goofey> Gun_Smoke: you're going to hate my answer  my guess is the folks on #fluxbox will know...  :)
<RaidenCX> alpha: compare md5to original, do a slow burn or get a single-edition dvd
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: so don't go there!?
<seamus7_> Hi ... I can't use the open source Radeon drivers .. it doesn't support my X1300.. so I'm trying to get fglrx installed ... it looks like the repositories recently updated fglrx to ATI's latest 8.32.5 ... my system freezes on login .... can any of you experts out there take a look at my Xorg.0.log, dmesg and/or xorg.conf files? they're at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39122/
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur:  yeah its there with the base install of ubuntu right?  I now have a half dozen window servers installed.
<nolimitsoya> is there a more lightweight and swift (with flashblock) alternative to firefox/iceweasle?
<LameBMX> un_operateur: base-config command not found
<goofey> n2diy: lol - gmail is the best web-based email there is.  :)
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, you can always use firefox then :)
<XiXaQ> where do I find the win32 codecs package
<XiXaQ> ?
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, or configure PSM on mozilla
<goofey> nolimitsoya: there is a firefox light
<n2diy> nolimitsoya: Opera?
<matoot> Hello, totally new to this and getting "buffer i/o error on device hdd"  what to type at boot: prompt.  please help
<Gun_Smoke> un_operateur: I'll give that a shot.. Firefox that is.. Never heard of PSM's before
<RaidenCX> nolimitsoya: ffox is the lightest...and with features
<nolimitsoya> goofey, where can i find it?
<A-L-P-H-A> RaidenCX, yeah, I did an md5sum on the iso's, and then a verify data after burn.  Only thing is trying it without burning at highspeeds.  Odd that this is messing up.
<XiXaQ> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> Gun_Smoke, it's a type of user-firewall (as you put it)
<goofey> nolimitsoya: one sec
<n2diy> goofey: ok, but as a user what do I need it for? Thunderbird works fine for me.
<Catachan> okay
<Catachan> so yeah
<goofey> n2diy: lol - not a web browser - web based email
<Catachan> thanks guys
<phaedra> XiXaQ,  I believe they are on seveas
<goofey> n2diy: it's google mail
<LameBMX> seamus7_: line # 1629 in your pastebin should read 1629. 	Driver      "fglxr"
<un_operateur> LameBMX, apparently base-config is just a meta-package (on edgy atleast) and can be removed at no ill-effect
<un_operateur> !info base-config
<ubotu> base-config: Debian base system configurator (transitional version). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.76 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 96 kB
<seamus7_> LameBMX: thanks i'll check that
<n2diy> goofey:  ok, why would I need it to get my mail, firefox can do that?
<LameBMX> un_operateur: i had to do a cmd line install ...
<un_operateur> LameBMX, what were you trying to configure?
<Gun_Smoke> Well I've fired up firefox.. It didn't have a problem get over to gmail.com..
<quagmire> too damn much ocnfigurating
<Gun_Smoke> good enough I guess.
<RaidenCX> n2diy:anyway you prefer...you can use the site through a browser, or configure thunderbird to do it for you
<n2diy> goofey: hell, I bet Nautilus get get webmail?
<quagmire> what is the destiny of ubunut ?
<quagmire> er
<quagmire> tu
<goofey> nolimitsoya: hmm, can't find it - but i was sure there was a "light" version of firefox
<nolimitsoya> well thank you anyway goofey :)
<timfrost> !w32codecs | XiXaQ
<ubotu> XiXaQ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy> goofey: hell, I bet Nautilus can get get webmail?
<un_operateur> goofey, swiftfox?
<goofey> un_operateur: i bet that's it
<XiXaQ> timfrost, but the RestrictedFormats page is broken.
<LameBMX> un_operateur:  i chrooted debootstrapped .. didnt know what to do about the base-config so i just rebooted and the did apt-get ubuntu-desktop ... and now its dead from me installing realtek driver to try and fix my sound issue
<goofey> nolimitsoya: try that - swiftfox
<phaedra> XiXaQ,  http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/
<seamus7_> LameBMX: I made the change from ati to fglrx but I think I tried that before .... do you think that might be the source of my freeze up?
<RaidenCX> nolimitsoya : http://getswiftfox.com/
<goofey> n2diy: have you really never heard of gmail?
<un_operateur> goofey, it's oversold -- swiftfox is perhaps 5ms faster :)
<arrenlex> nolimitsoys, goofey: swiftfox is just firefox recompiled for a specific architecture. On a modern machine, you will not notice a difference. Plus swiftfox is distributed under a restrictive license.
<goofey> un_operateur: thanks!
<nolimitsoya> goofey, i have already, but its realy not worth the effort
<RaidenCX> nolimitsoya : http://getswiftfox.com/
<goofey> un_operateur: it's what he asked for.  :)
<SubMOA> could someone tell me what to type in the command line to upgrade everything on the system (packages, etc.)
<zOap> why is it that xmas is the most prefered way to kill one self? my cousin hunged himself last night. his mother found him stringed up in the garage roof, only 20 yrs of age.. what a christmas huh?
<arrenlex> SubMOA: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<n2diy> goofey: yes I have, but I'm not setting up an email server, so I never payed much attention to it.
<arrenlex> SubMOA: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<matoot> Hello,
<LameBMX> un_operateur: mostly from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto ... with a few parts stolen from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidEdgy?highlight=%28fakeraid%29  ... because neither one worked on its own lol
<goofey> SubMOA: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<arrenlex> zOap: You mean a time?
<un_operateur> LameBMX, errm, what did you hope configuring/running base-config within the chroot would achieve?
<timfrost> XiXaQ: how? It displays for me with no problems
<goofey> n2diy: it's simple web based mail - like yahoo mail or hotmail - but much better
<zOap> arrenlex, christmas time yes...
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some help with this ffmpeg error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39123/
<LameBMX> seamus7_: i would also remove the other device listing ... unless you have 2 vid cards in your system
<XiXaQ> timfrost, there are broken links, win32codecs isn't there, for instance. There is no longer any tip on quicktime, etc.
<Gun_Smoke> gmail ROCKS.. anyone know how much longer it will be invite only?
<nolimitsoya> what do you guys think of amaya?
<XiXaQ> phaedra, thanks! :)
<seamus7_> LameBMX: no I only have one video card but I do have an output for a second display
<SubMOA> thank you all
<arrenlex> Gun_Smoke: Ad infinitum.
<phaedra> XiXaQ,  okay...
<SubMOA> well I'm spent.  Goodbye
<LameBMX> un_operateur: during reinstall hopefully make less errors for installing ubuntu desktop maybe
<matoot> I need help with install when the CD runs I get  "buffer i/o error on device hdd" what to type at boot: prompt. please help.  I need to get an older machine running. Thanks.
<n2diy> goofey: ok, I don't think I have any need for it, my ISP provides a web based email system.
<Gun_Smoke> arrenlex:  What?
<goofey> n2diy: :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<zOap> what is the big difference between firefox and swiftfox?
<arrenlex> Gun_Smoke: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=ad+infinitum
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  PM me an email address.. just try it.
<arrenlex> zOap: swiftfox is just firefox recompiled for a specific architecture. On a modern machine, you will not notice a difference. Plus swiftfox is distributed under a restrictive license.
<disco_stu> Hey - I have a question about imaging my hard drive over to my new hard drive - what is the best way to do this?
<LameBMX> seamus7_: ahhh .. i havent gotten to configuring dual displays yet ..
<n2diy> goofey: Did I make a joke?  :)
<zOap> arrenlex, ok, thanks:)
<goofey> n2diy: nope - just agreeing w/o agreeing.  :)
<Gun_Smoke> arrenlex:  Thanks... Why do you say that?
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: ok, I'll try.
<timfrost> XiXaQ: the page has been split into a number of sub-pages.  Have you clicked on ' Windows Media and RealPlayer files' link for instance?
<n2diy> goofey: 10-4
<arrenlex> Gun_Smoke: Well, until web 3.0 comes out and being "beta" isn't the in thing anymore, I guess.
<goofey> disco_stu: are the disks the same size?
<seamus7_> LameBMX: I had dual dispalys configured using BigDesktop ... very simple here
<disco_stu> no - ones a 10gb - the others a 120gb
<erpo> I'm trying to use oprofile with callgraph support. When I run opreport -c imagename, it does not tell me which function called g_list_copy. How can I find out which function is calling g_list_copy most of the time?
<LameBMX> heck this will be about my 15th install in the past few days ... lmao ... dang near had it this time ...
<goofey> disco_stu: 2 ways then
<bruenig> LameBMX, I had tons of installs when I first started
<arrenlex> LameBMX: ...what are you doing?! XD
<goofey> disco_stu: hmm, maybe 3
<disco_stu> ok - I will explain a little more
<goofey> disco_stu: install ubuntu on 120gb and then copy over your home dir
<LameBMX> man ... its bad enough i have to build a custom windows install disk ... :/ i knew nix was gonna be a pain
<disco_stu> will that save all my settings?
<LameBMX> arrenlex: install to fakeraid ...
<goofey> disco_stu: or dd the 10gb to the 120, and then use gparted to resize your main partition
<seamus7_> any ATI Radeon people out there able to look at my Xorg.0.log, dmesg and xorg.conf for errors ... they're at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39122/
<quagmire> jeebus
<goofey> disco_stu: all personal settings should be in your home dir
<quagmire> man
<LameBMX> oh and for the record .. even though its fakeraid .. its still hella faster than a single ide device
<quagmire> what people go through
<goofey> disco_stu: so, yeah
<quagmire> for what ?
<nelsonuwp> whats the best way to go about completely wiping out my computer and installing ubuntu?
<quagmire> so damn much configuration
<goofey> nelsonuwp: the ubuntu install cd will wipe the disk as one option
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Pop in the CD, and tell it to use the whole disk.
<linux_user400354> can someone paste his or her  /usr/share/applications/alacarte.desktop ? mine is having some problems
<mseney> nelsonuwp, you don't need any of the files?
<quagmire> Lame- how you doin ?
<disco_stu> Including drivers and everything - I spent a fair bit of time getting everything working
<un_operateur> nelsonuwp, in order to correct what exactly?
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, first get some really strong magnets
<quagmire> lol bruenig
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<un_operateur> :))
<arrenlex> Hi seamus7.
<quagmire> EBAY
<goofey> disco_stu: then the dd option is best for that
<quagmire> best way to wipe drive - sell it on ebay
<seamus7_> arrenlex: hey there
<disco_stu> ok
<quagmire> and make it GONE
<quagmire> get new drive
<quagmire> they'll never find the horse pr0n
<seamus7_> arrenlex: how's it going?
<nelsonuwp> so the ubuntu disk will format my stuff for me.. windows gone
<nelsonuwp> ?
<goofey> nelsonuwp: yep
<nelsonuwp> problems gone?
<mseney> nelsonuwp, yup
<LameBMX> im doin .. slackin on gettin the second install goin ... i just sat down and got comfy chattin on the net
<arrenlex> seamus7_: Awesome. Just finished the cake (it's my birthday).
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, yes, you can select the default format which will wipe everything and install ubuntu
<goofey> nelsonuwp: but it's not the default option - but it is an option
<LameBMX> nuthin a couple reboots wont cure
<n2diy> !enter +quagmi re
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter +quagmi re - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nelsonuwp> sweet
<mseney> i can't stand freakin windows so good for you bro
<goofey> disco_stu: have you used dd before?
<LameBMX> hey .. does linux have an autorun option?
<seamus7_> arrenlex: happy bday! mmmmm cake.
<nelsonuwp> hey, any good linux beginner things out there
<XiXaQ> timfrost, yes, but when you click win32codecs, it points to itself, which doesn't include any information on it. And there is nothing on quicktime.
<nelsonuwp> pages i mean
<arrenlex> seamus7_: Thank you. :) What problems are you having exactly?
<LameBMX> or can i do dpkg -i pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<crimsun> LameBMX: gnome-volume-control has one, yes.
<crimsun> LameBMX: and yes, you can pass multiple packages to dpkg -i
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, ubuntuforums.org is pretty big if you have questions search for them or put your own up. It is very likely to be answered within hours usually
<disco_stu> no - I am searching dd on google right now
<nelsonuwp> k and the basics
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, ubuntuguide.org is good
<LameBMX> im talkin about when i pop my thumbdrive in have it auto install dmraid for me :))
<crimsun> LameBMX: sorry, gnome-volume-manager for the former.
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  Am I still waiting on a PM?
<LameBMX> yay
<disco_stu> im pretty much a noob - but Im hooked
<LameBMX> i could at least get it down to one command then
<arrenlex> seamus7_: You're trying to use xgl, aren't you.
<mseney> nelsonuwp, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=812448
<timfrost> XiXaQ: that sub-page tells you to get the codecs with 'wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb;sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb'
<foo> un_operateur: would you recommend compiling from source or getting it from fiesta?
<goofey> disco_stu: put the 2nd disk in the system, boot from a linux cd, dd if=/dev/hda of-/dev/hdb (a being the 10, b being the 120), then use gparted to resize the main partition on the 120
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: Then I don't know how to do it with Xchat, I have one showing for you on my screen, the one that shows #ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  You must not be registered.
<goofey> disco_stu: er, dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<bruenig> you have to be registered
<seamus7_> arrenlex: well I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI to try to get back to fglrx BUT just the one in the provided in the repositories (as the open Radeon doesn't support my X1300 card) but my system is freezing after when I try to login
<XiXaQ> timfrost, thanks.
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: roger on that, I'm not.
<un_operateur> foo, feisty ** errm, to be completely honest at this moment neither .. AFAIK 5.2 is fairly new and still needs to stabilize, but if i were really hard-pressed, i'd choose the feisty packages
<arrenlex> seamus7_: You're trying to use xgl, aren't you.
<nelsonuwp> i suppose ubuntu comes with just the os, no word processor?
<seamus7_> arrenlex: lol ... no I have never tried to do xgl ... isn't that the fancy windows effects thingy?
<arrenlex> nelsonuwp: No; ubuntu has openoffice.org writer included.
<goofey> disco_stu: dd copies *everything*, bit-by-bit to the new drive - partitions, grub, and everything
<disco_stu> ok -do I create the ext3 partition on the 120gb first or will dd do that for me?
<bruenig> n2diy, if you want to register do /msg nickserv register password, of course substituting password with your own, I think that is the syntax someone will correct me if it isn't
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: do you know how to open another channel?
<arrenlex> seamus7_: Really? The last time I saw this error it was related to xgl. Yes it it.
<disco_stu> ok
<goofey> disco_stu: dd will copy the partition
<disco_stu> cool - thank you very much
<arrenlex> seamus7_: Your error is on line 0982.
<goofey> disco_stu: good luck!
<LameBMX> apt-get -f install is your friend
<nelsonuwp> arrenlex: awesome, how does it compare with word?
<seamus7_> arrenlex: well if I have enabled XGL somehow .. it's completely by mistake
<seamus7_> arrenlex: let me look at that ;)
<jlowell> anyone get enemylines7 to work?
<arrenlex> nelsonuwp: openoffice.org-writer is amazing for a free software suite. Think of it as a slower, more bloated version of Word. But at least it works well.
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, unless you are doing really advanced crazy stuff, it is fine.
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, I go with abiword myself
<Erb_> My Firefox crashes whenever I try to open local videos (via 'Open File'). Does anyone know what causes this?
<bruenig> !info abiword
<ubotu> abiword: WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2458 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<nelsonuwp> k
<bruenig> that is great
<goofey> disco_stu: sent you a msg
<nelsonuwp> and i read somewhere that utorrent worked with linux but Im not quite sure if i believe that
<n2diy> glad I used my low lever password for that attempt!
<arrenlex> seamus7_: The error itself basically means the API of the fglrx_dri.so library changed. i.e. the functions you can call on changed.
<arrenlex> seamus7_: But the open-source software is still trying to call the old functions.
<hagabaka> how can i check in which repository in /etc/apt/sources.list apt-get found a package?
<seamus7_> arrenlex: I do know that fglrx does not support aiglx
<noobie0057> hello, I installed something using the synaptic package manager, I would like to know if it is running as a daemon, and if when I reboot it will run automatically
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy: not too sure.  did you get my last PM?
<bruenig> hagabaka, do apt-cache show package, it will tell you the repo it is in
<arrenlex> seamus7_: A quick google seems to indicate some forums where people with a similiar error message came for help: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=dlsym+for+__driCreateNewScreen_20050727+failed
<hagabaka> bruenig: it's not showing me...
<bruenig> you can't trust google canada
<goofey> noobie0057: ps -ef | grep app will tell you if it's running
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke, yep, yep
<bruenig> hagabaka, what is the package?
<dmc_> how can i add scripts to run at startup?
<seamus7_> arrenlex: oh ok thx ... i'll look there ... thx :)
<arrenlex> seamus7_: Regardless, the error is pretty specialised (i.e. a specific driver version for a specific card in a specific setup) so it's unlikely someone here will be able to help you. We're more for general newbie questions. You can try, but your best bet is probably google.
<bruenig> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<arrenlex> seamus7_: Good luck.
<arrenlex> bruenig: What do you have against google canada?
<noobie0057> goofey: should I replace the word "app" with the name of the application ?
<bruenig> arrenlex, I don't know, thought I would throw it out there to be absurdist
<hagabaka> bruenig: for example, kdict
<goofey> noobie0057: yep -
<seamus7_> arrenlex: I see ok thank you ... I'm on the #ati channel too but it seems to be dormant for now
<goofey> noobie0057: did that work?
<noobie0057> goofey, thanks that tells me it is running,
<bruenig> hagabaka, when you do apt-cache search kdict, look for this line "Section: universe/net" and this line "Filename: pool/universe/k/kdenetwork/kdict_3.5.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" from those I determine that it is in the universe repo
<noobie0057> goofey: is there a way I can tell that it will restart if I reboot,, (also for all users not just me)
<goofey> noobie0057: there is - but i'm not as up to speed on this - one sec
<jlowell> anyone get enemylines7 to work?
<jlowell> i get a segmentation fault
<hagabaka> bruenig: but which entry in sources.list is it? many repositories just have "main"
<bruenig> hagabaka, the most reliable one is the second line right after pool/ there will be main universe restricted or whatever it is
<bruenig> hagabaka, well there is a main repo
<bruenig> hagabaka, it would be the line that says something like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy main
<noobie0057> goofey: thanks  btw the application is ddclient I'll look into start up scripts for myself
<hagabaka> i use unofficial repositories too. and both ubuntu and kubuntu repositores have "main", not to mention many others
<goofey> noobie0057: it should be in the /etc/rc.5.d directory....
<Flannel> hagabaka: ubuntu and kubuntu repositories are one and the same
<noobie0057> goofey: thanks I'll look there...
<hagabaka> Flannel: kubuntu has its own repository. though they share the same universe repository, as far as i understand
<bruenig> hagabaka, kubuntu doesn't have its own repository, maybe you have some kde repositories but that is different
<Flannel> hagabaka: no, they are one and the same.
<arrenlex> hagabaka: Kubuntu doesn't have its own repository. It's only ubuntu with different default packages.
<hagabaka> my point is, many repositories put packages just under "main". using that can't uniquely determine which repository a package is from
<mythril> does anyone know how to enable mod_rewrite on apache2 for ubuntu?
<goofey> noobie0057: good luck!
<levander> Anybody can make a guess as to why when I just restarted X, now my background won't change from that standard Ubuntu orange to Wallpaper I try to change it to in the "Desktop Background" applet?
<bruenig> hagabaka, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, that should make it a bit easier to see exactly
<bruenig> !paste  hagabaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste  hagabaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !paste | hagabaka
<ubotu> hagabaka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gaten> a fat32 volume im deleting files from isnt updating its freespace (it says it has 0 bytes free, but ive deleted about 10gigs worth of files). i've tried sync and no go. other than remounting it, how can i solve this? df also shows it as 100% capasity
<LameBMX> well time to reboot and test my junk
<arrenlex> gaten: Are you deleting them in a GUI? They're probably in trash then.
<Damn> hello
<bruenig> !hi | Damn
<ubotu> Damn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gaten> arrenlex:  thats what i figured. how do you access root's trash?
<eob84> I just recently set up myth tv, I would prefer not to have to log in as mythtv to watch tv on my pc, is there a way to configure this?
<Damn> hi there
<dmc_> How do you add a script to Startup in Gnome, not add a program
* bruenig wonders how to !language Damn
<hagabaka> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39125/
<bruenig> dmc_, go to system>preferences>sessions go to the startup commands tab, and then put the path to your script
<bruenig> well there are kubuntu repos, weird
<arrenlex> gaten: Root's home dir is /root/. Does that help any?
<bruenig> those aren't official
<dmc_> bruenig: thank you
<bruenig> those are third party
<hagabaka> i know, i said i use unofficial repositories
<gaten> arrenlex:  i know that. where is the trash kept?
<arrenlex> gaten: I use KDE. Can't help you, sorry.
<bruenig> gaten, generally trash is kept in ~/.Trash
<bruenig> although that is for gnome
<n2diy> gaten: lower right is a trash can, right click on that.
<bruenig> gaten, you should have probably just rm the files
<hagabaka> mine seems to be in ~/.local/share/Trash
<gaten> .Trash doesn't exist for root. and as im deleting these files using root, the trash bin on my regular user account does nothing
<arrenlex> gaten: According to hagabaka, you might look in /root/.local/share/Trash
<foo> un_operateur: ok, thanks. And 5.2 is stable, FYI. I believe that's what the site says
<LameBMX> hooaahh i got my dependencies in the right order .. man i love shell scripts lol
<bruenig> hagabaka, so is mine, but I switched over to xubuntu this time so I figured that was an xubuntu only thing
<bruenig> is that an ubuntu thing to
<hagabaka> hmm...
<n2diy> ! root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hagabaka> is /root/ mapped to the main user?
<timfrost> hagabaka: apt-cache policy <package> will tell you which repository has what version of the specific package.
<hagabaka> oh
<n2diy> gaten: hagabaka, lower right is a trash can, right click on that.
<gaten> ah hah, found it. trash is located on the volume in question, not my root volume
<un_operateur> foo, if you believe what the site says .. :)  touch wood!!
<hagabaka> thanks
<timfrost> hagabaka: no /root is the root user's home directory.  Other users use  /home/<username>
<bruenig> n2diy, I think you might be oversimplifying it a bit, I mean I remove that trash icon immediately
<n2diy> bruenig: why remove it, just empty it?
<foo> un_operateur: :) Thanks!
<bruenig> n2diy, well I wrote a script to empty it and then keyboard shortcutted that
<Erb_> My Firefox crashes whenever I try to open local videos (via 'Open File'). Does anyone know what causes this?
<hagabaka> ok, for a second i thought i saw my own files in /root/
<n2diy> bruenig: ok, I missed what you folks are trying to do.
<gaten> Erb_:  try running firefox in a terminal and see what it output when it crashes
<bruenig> n2diy, I never really understood the point of the trash. It saves me maybe once a year when I accidentally delete something I didn't intend to but generally, I put something in the trash and then clear the trash immediately, waste of effort
<bruenig> keyboard shortcut makes it easier though
<hagabaka> is /root/ supposed to be drwxr-xr-x ?
<bruenig> hagabaka, seems right
<n2diy> bruenig: understood, and I forget to empty it before I backup.
<arrenlex> hagabaka: As long as it's owned by root:root, yes.
<hagabaka> doesn't it mean everyone can enter it?
<Erb_> gaten: what is the command to run Firefox in a terminal?
<arrenlex> hagabaka: Yes, everyone can read it and execute things in it.
<bruenig> hagabaka, they can read and execute it but they can't write to it
<arrenlex> hagabaka: No write permission though.
<arrenlex> Yes xD
<gaten> root should be 700. ubuntu seems to have made it a little less strict
<hagabaka> hmm...i thought home directories were supposed to be private
<gaten> Erb_:  firefox
<hagabaka> it's the same for my home too
<arrenlex> hagabaka: Depends who you want on your system.
<arrenlex> hagabaka: Or don't want.
<arrenlex> hagabaka: Feel free to change it.
<bruenig> hagabaka, you can set it up that way if you wish, or perhaps put the files you don't want other to see in a specific directory and make that unaccessible to others
<Erb_> gaten: I did that but it doesn't output anything. Do I need extra commands?
<hagabaka> ok
<gaten> Erb_:  er, did the browser start up at all?
<Erb_> gaten: yes
<gaten> Erb_:  and nothing showed up in the terminal window? something should have shown up
<Erb_> gaten: no, it just has the prompt
<gaten> Erb_:  wait. close all your firefox windows. THEN type firefox into the terminal and crash it again
<sushi_> Does anybody know of a GUI for wget?  Or equivilant?
<arrenlex> sushi_: A gui for wget would be a download manager. o_O
<arrenlex> sushi_: Search for a download manager.
<minimec> sushi_: A gui for wget???? How about firefox?
<n2diy> sushi_: synaptic?
<gaten> sushi_:  i'm using aria. working w/ firefox and flashgot
<rredd4> i just upgraded to 2.6.15-27-386, why doesn't synaptic show it?
<rredd4> using dapper
<JustNew> Hi all. I seem to have lost my Gnome panels. When i started up, i got: "I've detected a panel" or something like that. I've tried restarting (CTRL-ALT-BKSPC) but no luck. any ideas
<arrenlex> rredd4: That's quite an, uh, "upgrade". Why are you on a -386 kernel?
<soccer_M> im using DSL connection do i need to setup dialup to get the fax working ?
<mseney> im freakin tired..later
<rredd4> arrenlex  thats what came with ubuntu.. 386 kernel
<Acain> hey guys, if u press c at bootload, u can access a mini grub - any idea how to access the cd drive at this stage?
<JustNew> Entire error is: "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit"
<hagabaka> where can i see a list of "sections" for packages? such as net, util
<soccer_M> anyone have any idea
<soccer_M> ?
<rredd4> arrenlex  so why is only 26 shown and not 27
<timfrost> hagabaka: in synaptic
<arrenlex> rredd4: How did you install this kernel?
<rredd4> update manager
<am> hey guys, getting lots of lockups with edgy..pretty sure the hardware is fine. Is there a way i can easily try a different kernel version ?
<sushi_> gwget works great thanks
<rredd4> arrenlex  I am going to remove 26 so that i only see 27 in grub, just wondered why 27 does not show.
<kraut> moin
<patbam> hi, does anyone know if pytthon2.5 is in a repo somewhere?
<arrenlex> !python2.5
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3164 kB, installed size 11744 kB
<patbam> ah, thanks arrenlex. that means edgy only right?
<ShoopDaWhoop> DCC SEND SKREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 0 0 0
<soccer_M> Acain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Hobbsee> rob: you've got him?
<quux> Hobbsee: he's gone already
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, so he is
<Hobbsee> [18:34]  <-- ShoopDaWhoop has left this server (K-lined).
<dmc_> When i try to view My Network Settings, it doesnt load and eventually says not responding and have to force quit....any ideas?
<arrenlex> Why does this magical "dcc send" thingy cause so many problems for people? What is it?
<elkbuntu> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<arrenlex> What's a DCC command, though?
<elkbuntu> !dcc
<Hobbsee> arrenlex: send files
<arrenlex> Oh. I see.
* elkbuntu pokes ubotu
<quux> arrenlex: certain routers actually are trying to protect their owners from harm via DC.C send .. it disconnects them for a breif moment
<quux> I would say it's a pretty crappy 'protection', but there ya go
<dmc_> When i try to view My Network Settings, it doesnt load and eventually says not responding and have to force quit....any ideas?
<Hobbsee> steve_: eXCeSS MenZaLap jlowell please connect to port 8001
<Hobbsee> quux: more than that - it throws them off the network.
<quux> Hobbsee: hence the crappiness
<Hobbsee> quux: nothing about a brief moment - you have to wait for a full reconnect
<Fraj> good morning
<Fraj> anyone around?
<slicky> sure
<arrenlex> Fraj: There are 826 people in this channel. Some of them are bound to be on. =P
<Fraj> lol okk
<arrenlex> Fraj: Also, it's 12:40 AM here.
<Fraj> iv upgraded my ubuntu to 6.10
<violot> 2:41 A.M. here
<Fraj> but there is a problem
<Fraj> every time i try and browse a website
<Fraj> and i scroll down or up
<slicky> 08:41 am here ;D
<Fraj> it goes very very slow
<Fraj> anyone know why?
<godtvisk1n> Hi, I'm trying to get my Logitech Quickcam Fusion to work. I installed the UVC drivers from linux-uvc.berlios.de, and then plugged in the device. dmesg says it is using the uvc drivers, but how do I know if it's actually working?
<arrenlex> godtvisk1n: Try using it in whatever application you wanted to use it in.
<n2diy> Fraj, et al, why do we refer to moving from 6.06 to 6.10 as an upgrade? 6.06 is the stable release, and 6.10 isn't?
<levander> I want to be able to left click on my GNOME desktop and get a list of windows I can select from.  Is this possible?
<Mathew> i've been having problems with installation so im going to try the Alternate CD and i was told to burn the CD at a slower speed but do i have to do that if i check the MD5SUM?
<Fraj> oh crap :( i thought 6.10 was the new stable version!
<MenZa> 6.10 is stable.
<godtvisk1n> arrenlex: well, camorama says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)"
<MenZa> 7.04 is not stable.
<nolimitsoya> what can i use as wildcard when apt-getting packages? (apt-get install this-that-<anything>)
<nolimitsoya> * dont seem to work the way i want it to...
<arrenlex> Mathew: If the md5 passes, you're good to go.
<un_operateur> n2diy, is moving from Windows 2000 to Windows XP considered an upgrade?
<lupine_85> nolimitsoya: you have to escape it so bash doesn't break it, I think... so \*
<lupine_85> but yeah, it doesn't work too well
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: Use quotes.
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, ill test it, thank you :)
<lupine_85> it does take regexes, I believe
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: apt-get install "openoffice.org*"
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, how?
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, ok, thanks :)
<Fraj> btw whats that link again to play .wmv files
<n2diy> un_operateur: hell if I know, I don't do Windows, and i haven't for 11 years.
<Fraj>  i couldnt install them last night
<sushi_> ** (.:7032): CRITICAL **: gtk_pizza_set_size: assertion `pizza != NULL' failed
<dmc_> Is there a way to get Nessus from ubuntu repositories?
<arrenlex> !restricted formats | Fraj
<ubotu> Fraj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> sushi_: your computer needs more pizza
<elijahlofgren> Fraj: You need to install some codecs. I'll get a link.
<sushi_> i guess it's chinesse tonite
<un_operateur> n2diy, well, ok, 11 years ago -- was moving from windows 2.x to windows 3.1 an upgrade? :)
<lupine_85> order a 12" stuffed crust
<Fraj> thanks
* arrenlex 's dad still has Windows 3.1 on an old computer.
* sushi_ has windows 3.1 installed on vmware
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, still wont work, fex: 'apt-get build-dep "libxfce4mcs-client*"' doesnt fetch 'libxfce4mcs-client3'
<Vorbote> Fraj: it shouldn't happen. It may be cache corruption. Open a nautilus window, type ctrl-l and in the resulting "go to:" go yo /home(<your user>/.mozilla/firefox/<crap>.default There delete XPC.mfasl, xpti.dat and localstore.rdf
<n2diy> un_operateur: no moving from 3.1 to 95 was a requirement.
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: Oh, build-dep is different. I don't have any experience with that.
<elijahlofgren> Fraj: Was for breezy, but should get you started: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/#play-mpegs
<PigsFlyMondays> Hi, I was wondering for security reasons if I could make my work pc only boot to a terminal login thingee as opposed to loading the X server automatically...if anyone could asist I would be gratefull man.
<nolimitsoya> lupine_85, any ideas?
<dmc_> Is there a way to get Nessus from Ubuntu repositories?
* violot wonders what this Ubuntu Certification is
<Fraj> whats Nautilus ?
<Fraj> thanks eli
<arrenlex> PigsFlyMondays: Permanently? Remove the gdm package.
<PigsFlyMondays> I still want gnome....and kde
<PigsFlyMondays> i just dont want it to autoboot
<un_operateur> n2diy, ok, if you want to be pedantic -- it was a "required upgrade" :)
<twb> What is in the edgy-updates repo?  Backports?
<family> hi, can someone explain to me why it appears on my Ubuntu machine that I have low FPS. Dragging a window arround the screen will leave a long tail of windows.??
<PigsFlyMondays> so i can manually start X or whatever it is
<Vorbote> Fraj: the gnome file manager
<Fraj> k
<Gadget100> Hello  I'm having trouble getting kubuntu to boot propperly.  the website said to come here for help.
<un_operateur> n2diy, upgrades dont have anything to with stability because you can upgrade into chaos too :) ... as with vista :))
<nolimitsoya> twb, those would be in the backports repo. updates is probably trivial bugfixes
<slicky> Fraj: where are you from?
<arrenlex> !ask | Gadget100
<ubotu> Gadget100: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gaten> PigsFlyMondays:  chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm might work.
<arrenlex> PigsFlyMondays: gdm is a display manager. It's what starts x automatically. If you remove it, you will have to use the startx command.
<nothlit_> family, have you installed graphics drivers?
<PigsFlyMondays> thanks
<Fraj> where can i find Nautilus?
<nolimitsoya> open question: 'apt-get build-dep "libxfce4mcs-client*"' doesnt fetch 'libxfce4mcs-client3', how can i make it?
<Moo-> there is no killall in my ubuntu 6.06 server install. is this right? where I could get it?
<PigsFlyMondays> thanks
<arrenlex> PigsFlyMondays: Note that gaten suggests essentially the same thing as I do.
<n2diy> un_operateur: pedantic!? Now I have to find my dictionary, this remindes me of Winders!
<arrenlex> Moo-: apt-get install killall :)
<nothlit_> PigsFlyMondays, just remove gdm/kdm
<PigsFlyMondays> ok
<Fraj> im on the desktop
<Moo-> E: Couldn't find package killall
<Gadget100> Why does X server keep crashign on Kubuntu live?
<PigsFlyMondays> will it affect anything or will it simply mean manual start..
<PigsFlyMondays> ?
<un_operateur> nolimitsoya, you could do something like -- aptitude install `aptitude search xyz | cut -c4-50 | xargs`  (contrived example)
<soccer_M> godtvisk1n : modprobe videodev
<arrenlex> Moo-: Oh. I think it's psmisc.
<ADminS> can i send files from my laptop to my mobile using Bluetooth device ?
<family> I have just let ubuntu install with what ever it found, should I set others? The graphics are onboard Sis chipset of some sort.
<twb> un_operateur: ew
<un_operateur> n2diy, dont have gnome-dictionary installed, bleeh :p
<arrenlex> Moo-: Yes; psmisc.
<twb> aptitude install ~nxfce-whatever
<Moo-> thx archangelpetro
<Moo-> err thx arrenlex
<arrenlex> xD
<arrenlex> Goo tab completion powers.
<nolimitsoya> thank you un_operateur twb :)
<nothlit_> PigsFlyMondays, no you just start a graphical environment with startx, but you might have to pass different arguments to get the desktop environment you want
<n2diy> un_operateur: Vista may but linux over the top!
<Fraj> its not just with mozilla
<Fraj> it happens with every software
<nothlit_> What differences does the server kernel have
<PigsFlyMondays> thanks...
<Fraj> its happening with xchat as well
<nothlit_> !ati | family
<ubotu> family: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PigsFlyMondays> #ubuntu rocks.
<twb> PigsFlyMondays: it's too busy
<Acain-testing> anyone able to help with grub and a cd boot problem?
<arrenlex> !anyone | Acain
<ubotu> Acain: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nothlit_> un_operateur, you know you can tell aptitude how to format the search results
<family> ubotu, I will have a look but I know it is neither of those brands. It is an onboard SiS chip of some sort.
<nothlit_> !grub | Acain
<ubotu> Acain: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<un_operateur> nothlit_, which was what i did no?
<un_operateur> nothlit, ohh, i see what you mean..
<nolimitsoya> twb, 'sudo aptitude install ~libxfce4mcs-client' return line 'E: Unknown pattern type: l', should i worry?
<twb> un_operateur: you don't need to format search results!  Just use pattern matching
<n2diy> un_I have some dictionary installed here, but all it does now, is high light my mistakes. And Ubuntu is one of them!
<ADminS> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<twb> nolimitsoya: ~n<regexp> means packages matching the name <regexp>
<Acain> need to boot from a boot cd (any cd) and let that cd see the ntfs partition of xp - currently the cd boots and sees no HDD!!
<un_operateur> twb, nothlit explain -- i'm interested all-ears :)
<nolimitsoya> twb, ah, so i need the 'n'?
<arrenlex> Acain: The ubuntu desktop CD should be able to do this.
<twb> un_operateur: look at the pattern matching section of the aptitude-doc manual
<twb> nolimitsoya: what are you actually trying to do?
<n2diy> un_operateur:  I have some dictionary installed here, but all it does now, is high light my mistakes. And Ubuntu is one of them!
<wyld> I like the Ubuntu login sound wtf is it supposed to be?
<godtvisken> Hi, I'm trying to get my Logitech Quickcam Fusion to work. I installed the UVC drivers from linux-uvc.berlios.de, and then plugged in the device. dmesg says it is using the uvc drivers, but when I try to run camorama, it reports "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)" What can I do?
<twb> wyld: an orangutan exploding into the front carriage of a steam train
<un_operateur> n2diy, aye, ubuntu is a common-noun .. as is awholelotofnonsense :)
<wyld> twb: Sounds plausible to me
<nothlit_> un_operateur, /usr/share/doc(s)/aptitude ... theres a README with search patterns and search formatting
<Acain> arrenlex: the purpose of this boot cd (ERD 2005) is to reset the xp password, can't do that cos it does not c the ntfs part.. i'll try the ubunto cd and c what happens - but still how will it help me boot the (ERD) cd and then let the erd to connect to the xp install?
<twb> n2diy: probably because ubuntu isn't an English word.
<nolimitsoya> twb, make a script to download, unzip and build the latest xfce source tar automagicaly :) hence, i need to be able to get the build-deps, and i dont want to have to keep track of what version is in the repos right that second :)
<Fraj> so no one knows what it is?
<Fraj> could it be perhaps
<Fraj> i need to install my gfx driver?
<nothlit_> un_operateur, you can use arguments like ~i for installed, and ~c for uninstalled but not purged, and ~d for regex description matching and so on...
<Erb_> How can I debug firefox? It crashes everytime a try to open a local video (via File > Open File)
<arrenlex> Acain: If your windows CD is not finding your windows partition, why are you on #ubuntu?
<twb> nolimitsoya: ...why?
<family> ubotu, lspci lists the graphics chipset as a "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961 [MuTIOL Media IO] 
<arrenlex> Erb_: a) run it from the command line. b) why are you trying to open a video in firefox?
<nolimitsoya> twb, so i dont try to drag in build-deps for packages not in the repos, breaking my script
<n2diy> Well, you would think the creators of Ubuntu, would include it in their spell checker!?
<twb> n2diy: why?
<un_operateur> nothlit, ahh, i see what you and twb mean -- yes, i'm aware of that -- as i said in the example -- it's contrived :)
<rgie> hi all
<Fraj> arrenlex ?
<wyld> what is the difference between ext3 and ext2?
<rgie> i need help =)
<twb> nolimitsoya: no, I mean why are you trying to build bleeding-edge versions of XFCE?
<arrenlex> Fraj: ?
<linux_user400354> after using ethernet on ubuntu, dial up will not work anymore as it was before. could the ethernet have added settings such as dns servers to use etc thats causing the dial up not to work? ive checked most of the obvious things.
<nothlit_> wyld, ext3 has journaling
<rgie> how can i make ubuntu as a router?
<n2diy> twb, ummm, common sense?
<family> whoops, I see uboto is a bot.... can some else suggest what I need to do to correctly install video drivers for Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS961 [MuTIOL Media IO] 
<arrenlex> wyld: A journal.
<twb> wyld: ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<wyld> and.... in english
<rgie> is it posible?
<Fraj> the problems not just from mozilla happens with every other software...
<nothlit_> wyld, makes your filesystem a lot more repairable when it comes to clean unmounts
<Erb_> arrelex: when I open firefox from the command line, it just opens and doesn't print anything to terminal.
<twb> family: the SiS graphics cards need the sis driver.
<nothlit_> wyld, *unclean unmounts...
<wyld> that's good, right?
<nothlit_> wyld, like accidental reboots and crashing and yes its good
<family> twb, and they can be obtained from?
<Gadget100> how do I get kubuntu live cd to boot properly.  X keeps crashing, respawning in never ending loop.
<arrenlex> wyld: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journalling
<wyld> ok
<wyld> ohhhh
<wyld> a link
<twb> family: you need to make sure sis is loaded (lsmod) or load it (/etc/modules, modprobe), then tell X to use it (/etc/X11/xorg.conf).
<wyld> just for me!
<wyld> yay
<ttyfscker_> im having some problems with ubuntu on ppc
<family> twb, will have a shot now
<nolimitsoya> twb, its just a learning project, and a remote goal of rolling my own automaticaly maintained sourcebased "distro" consisting of scriptcontrolled download and build of vanilla source tars :)
<ttyfscker_> i am getting there is no yaboot HFS partition found
<rgie> is there anyway that can i make centos as my gateway>
<ttyfscker_> yaboot cant be configured
<ttyfscker_> can someone here help with this
<Acain> arrenlex: cos i can boot into windows - and don't have the pass - i installed ubuntu however, so the way around is to crack the xp password, for that u need to inseert a bootcd from norton (ERD) and it helps to reset the password
<twb> nolimitsoya: that sounds more like a Gentoo or Slackware thing.
<arrenlex> Acain: Why exactly do you need to crack the XP password to install ubuntu?
<Acain> arrenles: ubuntu works fine and great
<Acain> i just want to know how to boot from a cd, after ubuntu is installed
<arrenlex> Acain: Yes it does. But what does that have to do with XP passwords?!
<family> twb, what am I looking for in lsmod?
<nothlit_> Acain, burn a grub disc
<Fraj> arrenlex???
<twb> family: sis
<Acain> i forgot the xp password
<arrenlex> Fraj: What?! Who are you? What do you want?
<Acain> admin pass
<Acain> so there is tool caled erd to reset it
<Fraj> lol i said the problem with teh screen flickering is not just from mozilla
<n2diy> or never had it?
<Fraj> its an operating system problem....
<nothlit_> Acain, if you want to boot from CD, use a grub disc.
<nolimitsoya> twb, im trying to take it one step at a time, smoothing the learning curve :) since the xfce version in the edgy repo is ancient beta (mostly) anyway, i figured getting into that part was a good place to start, having completed the most acute targets such as thunar and gaim :)
<family> twb, this it? sis900                 22912  0
<dmc_> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Nessus.desktop          it just hangs after typing in terminal, any suggestions?
<nothlit_> Acain, otherwise you can go google nt/xp resetters
<Acain> nothlit_ where do u get a grub disk?
<twb> family: I don't recall
<Vorbote> rgie: it is not very difficult. Although I haven't done it myself. There is a how-to at howtoforge.com
<arrenlex> dmc_: You should be using gtksu for gui apps.
<nothlit_> Acain, you burn on, you can extract the one from the ubuntu package or theres a super grub disc, but it does a lot more, and is more complicated
<dmc_> arrenlex: how would i go about that?
<family> twb, I shal search google on that and see if it is video related as this mobo is full of sis products
<Acain> ok.. i'll try - thanks guys
<family> twb, that is network
<arrenlex> dmc_: About what? xD
<arrenlex> dmc_: Oh. I'm tired.
<arrenlex> dmc_: gtksu gedit whateverfileitwas
<dmc_> arrenlex: using gtksu?
<dmc_> oh ok
<arrenlex> dmc: Oh, that's gksu. Sorry, don't use gnome.
<arrenlex> !gksu | dmc
<ubotu> dmc: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<arrenlex> Or gksudo. Wtf.
<arrenlex> dmc_: Okay, so the final word is: "gksudo gedit whateverfileitwas"
<Vorbote> nolimitsoya: Are you familiar with debian style packaging and pbuilder? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=packaging&titlesearch=Titles
<wyld> can i change a primary partition to a logical partition
<eQualizer> Could someone help me? I've set up VNC-server on my ubuntu installation, and now when I connect to it, it just shows a cross (cursor) and a black and gray background?
<wyld> and keep the data
<dmc_> arrenlex: after i type that it should open a gedit window correct?
<nolimitsoya> Vorbote, im not planning on building packages anyway, or even using apt :) thegoal is to do away with package management all together :P
<arrenlex> dmc_: Yes.
<twb> eQualizer: you're using a new X session for the VNC connection
<Vorbote> nolimitsoya: Then go Slackware, har!
<dmc_> arrenlex: its not doin that for some reason, any thoughts?
<twb> eQualizer: you want to connect to an already running desktop?
<nolimitsoya> Vorbote, thats cheating :P im trying to learn here >_<
<arrenlex> dmc_: Nope. You might try rebooting. Weird things have happened to me before that rebooting fixed.
<eQualizer> twb: I don't know. I'm not sure do I have any X session running there or anything.
<wyld> can i change a primary partition to a logical partition and keep the data on it?
<Vorbote> nolimitsoya: BLFS, then!
<ozzloy> what do i do here if i have an intel chip? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz#head-3146ebb224663865081b81f9b1206c3ed6f10bf1
<eQualizer> I haven't been connected to a monitor in months.
<twb> eQualizer: what, in your own words, are you trying to achieve?
<eQualizer> twb: To be able to use gnome trough vnc.
<dmc_> arrenlex: (gedit:6557): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<dmc_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ozzloy> i'm running compiz right now, opacity, switcher, works nicely.  want to make it the default environment
<twb> eQualizer: do you want it to be the same session -- open windows and things -- for both VNC and using the machine directly?
<arrenlex> dmc_: Sounds like your sudo is set up improperly. Have you touched the config? Can you run simple commands with sudo? "sudo echo hi"?
<twb> eQualizer: (that is how VNC works under Windows)
<dmc_> arrenlex: thats after typing gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Nessus.desktop
<dmc_> arrenlex: echo worked
<Merijn41> hi all
<arrenlex> dmc_: I don't know, sorry. Again, you might try rebooting. Sometimes it magically fixes things.
<arrenlex> !hi | Merijn41
<ubotu> Merijn41: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<twb> arrenlex: that's a depressingly microsoftian solution :-(
<Merijn41> can I please play n00b for a minute? :)
<eQualizer> twb: I think it doesn't matter. As I said, it isn't connected to a monitor or anything right now.
<twb> eQualizer: I see.
<arrenlex> twb: Don't I know it. But ubuntu is depressingly far removed from Linux.
<wyld> what all do i need in the way of partitions to  install linux?
<eQualizer> As long as it works. And maybe doesn't start from scratch everytime I connect?
<twb> eQualizer: how are you starting the VNC server currently?
<arrenlex> !x11vnc | eQualizer
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<twb> wyld: you need a partition, a POSIX-compatible filesystem on it, and a bootloader that can boot a Linux OS on that filesystem.
<eQualizer> twb: I used this for setting the server up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Acain> guys i just booted from the ubuntu installer cd and it also cannot see my ntfs partitions - so still i have a problem
<eQualizer> arrenlex: I need to get that?
<wyld> ok
<wyld> thanks twb
<arrenlex> eQualizer: I am suggesting it to you for your consideration. I only read like two lines of what you said. It may not be what you need at all.
<wyld> twb: can i boot linux off an extended partition?
<wyld> with grub
<arrenlex> wyld: Yes
<twb> I believe so, yes.
<wyld> ok
<wyld> thanks y'all
<twb> wyld: I assume you're talking about peecee partition tables
<wyld> huh?
<wyld> noob here
<twb> Macs, for example, don't have `extended' partitions.
<arrenlex> wyld: He's assuming that you're on a PC, not a mac.
<wyld> ohh
<wyld> yeah
<wyld> that's me
<twb> If you mean something else by `extended', then I'm confused.
<wyld> twb
<wyld> twb: what else does extended mean?
<twb> wyld: I don't know
<twb> That's the point, really.
<wyld> oh
<wyld> i see
<Acain> is there a kind of grub which allows u to boot and activate a partition and then allow u do an actuall boot from another cd - ultimatly allow u to boot from the 2nd cd into a dirrerent partition on the hdd
<wyld> is 24 GiB enough for ubuntu?
<twb> wyld: 24 GiB of what?
<wyld> and lots of probrams
<antmazO> ive used ubuntu before but forgot how to install all the packages for video codecs music and dvd playback whats the wiki page again
<wyld> space
<arrenlex> wyld: dem@sam:~$ df -H
<arrenlex> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<arrenlex> /dev/sda5               21G   3.4G    17G  18% /
<arrenlex> wyld: You be the judge ;)
<twb> Ubuntu 'standard' requires about 200MB of disk space.  If you want graphics, you need a minimum of about 2GB.
<MerijnB> I'm a total ubuntu n00b and trying to boot the live cd
<wyld> hm
<Vorbote> Acain: it is more a matter of having a BIOS that can help witht the magic. Grub *can* swap booting drives, but only if the BIOS let it.
<MerijnB> but my lcd panel goes out of sync
<wyld> lookd good to me arrenlex
<MerijnB> is there any way to tell ubuntu to not go past 60 hZ?
<wyld> looks that is
<twb> MerijnB: boot it with vga=normal
<MerijnB> tried, doesn't help
<MerijnB> ow wait
<arrenlex> wyld: this is after apt-get clean: /dev/sda5               21G   2.4G    18G  12% /
<MerijnB> i didn't try that, will do rigth now
<trinkolade> Merijn, should work iirc
<twb> MerijnB: that might not work for after X starts
<Acain> vorbote: i have 1 hdd with 3 parts 1:ubuntu 2:xp 3:hp recovery - need to boot from a cd and access part #2
<twb> MerijnB: you could also try the `alternate' CD
<wyld> arrenlex: can I change a primary partition to a logical one?
<sya> man, i get pingout like every hour, is there any scripts or app i can use to keep my connection alive?
<twb> wyld: no
<SurfnKid> is there a way to modify my wireless mac address
<sya> like to ping my connection every minute
<arrenlex> wyld: I don't think you can directly... you could always make a logical partition of the same size and use dd, though.
<twb> wyld: at least, not without a little fiddling.
<wyld> twb: ok, good thing I din't try then
<Vorbote> Acain: What you need is to access the BIOS and set the CD reader as first boot device
<SurfnKid> does macchanger work on wireless or just wired
<wyld> arrenlex: dd being...
<Vorbote> Acain: you could do it with grun but that byzantine... :-)
<MerijnB> twb, i'd just like to try the live cd without installing (yet)
<arrenlex> wyld: dd does block-by-block copies of something to something else.
<twb> wyld: when you install Ubuntu, it should offer to `just use my disk however you like.'
<antmazO> any luck
<twb> MerijnB: I don't know about that; sorry.
<MerijnB> tx
<Vorbote> s/grun/grub/, s/tat/that's/ (its 3:16am here ;-)
<arrenlex> wyld: The simplest use is like a copy command. dd if=file.jpg of=file2.jpg
<arrenlex> wyld: There are of course more advanced uses.
<trinkolade> Merijn, there should be a safemode available at the screen with the boot options
<Acain> vorbote: i can boot from the cd - i can't see my 2nd part from the bootcd
<wyld> twb: I need to keep two partitions
<arrenlex> wyld: Like dd if=/dev/sda of=abackupfile
<arrenlex> wyld: And dd if=abackupfile of=/dev/sda
<arrenlex> wyld: and dd if=floppyimage.img of=/dev/fda
<twb> wyld: what I would do, then, is fire up gparted, delete all the partitiosn except the two you want to keep, and *then* run the installer
<wyld> arrenlex: you're scaring this poor noob
<Vorbote> Acain: can you see the partition with fdisk/cfdisk/parted/?
<arrenlex> wyld: and what you want: dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sda4
<twb> wyld: it should offer to `use free space as you see fit'
<MerijnB> trinkolade: safemode didn't help
<arrenlex> wyld: those commands all boil down to "block copy something to something else".
<wyld> ohhhhhh, i think i see
<antmazO> ive used ubuntu before but forgot how to install all the packages for video codecs music and dvd playback whats the wiki page again
<arrenlex> wyld: This something and something else can be a file on the disk, a partition image, etc.
<eQualizer> twb: So, do you have any url or some other tip how to connect to a X session?
<Acain> vorbote: is that a command to be typed in the terminal screen? (/me not a linux guy)
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | antmazO
<ubotu> antmazO: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vorbote> Acain: yes, those are partitioners, that you should have available in the rescue cd.
<arrenlex> wyld: where if is input file and of is output file.
<twb> eQualizer: not easily, no
<trinkolade> Merijn, mhmm...I don't remember the other options there so I can't really help you but you might be able to change the specifications to those that you need
<eQualizer> twb: Okay...
<Vorbote> Acain: it's a bit surprising that you can't see the partition from the booting cd. If you are booting linux that is.
<antmazO> thanks
<MerijnB> I've found some threads on the forums, but it's always on changing the config of an installed ubuntu
<wyld> twb: I have a primary windows partition, a primary media partition, an unknown thingie (looks like a backup thingamajjiger that toshiba put on there) and i need to install ubuntu on the rest
<MerijnB> don't have a disk where to install yet
<MerijnB> just like to try the live cd
<MerijnB> vga=normal doesn't seem to work btw
<wyld> twb: the only problem is that i can only have 4 primary partitions
<Acain> vorbote: i can see the linux and hp recovery parts
<arrenlex> wyld: Why are you trying to convert one of those to a logical partition? You have three; you're allowed four.
<wyld> i thought that i needed one for / and one for swap
<dmc_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Mathew> On the first ubuntu screen with the Live CD and Alternate CD i can't go down to make any other selections or press F1 to F6 the Live CD will timeout and start but the install is freezing?
<arrenlex> wyld: Make a new logical partition. Inside it, have / and swap.
<Acain> maybe i need to do some thing like mount? but then again, i don't need to see ntfs part in ubuntu, i need to boot from a cd >to> the ntfs
<dmc_> (gedit:6557): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<wyld> that is what i did
<dmc_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<trinkolade> Merijn, press F4 and choose one of the options that might fit mostly
<arrenlex> wyld: And?
<wyld> arrenlex: i'm thinking
<MerijnB> trying
<Vorbote> Acain: Aha. And you want to boot from linux? If using cfdisk, mark that partition as bootable and reboot. If you installed a bootloader when installing linux, it'll boot up in it automagically
<MerijnB> I can only choose one :)
<MerijnB> and it doesn't mention refresh rate
<MerijnB> booting
<pramz> I have a wierd issue. I have a machine in a VMWare VM. This virtual machine has 2 NIcs. eth0: 192.168.1.80 and eth1: 192.168.1.82. When I send packets to a certain IP, occasionally I get a response from the wrong nic. FOr example, I try to ssh to 192.168.1.82 and ssh is filtered, I get a response Connection Refused. Checking the logs, I see the response was through eth0 and not 1.
<pramz> My question is, why is it that when I specify an IP it goes to the wrong NIC
<wyld> arrenlex: with this extended partitions, will it be almost the same as five primary partitions
<trinkolade> Merijn, if it doesn't help press F6 and deactivate the options splash and quiet by deleting them
<trinkolade> Merijn, then boot again and watch the output
<arrenlex> wyld: How do you figure that?
<wyld> i dunno
<arrenlex> wyld: Let's review.
<MerijnB> ok, it's still booting from prev. try
<wyld> yes lets
<arrenlex> wyld: An extended partition is a primary partition.
<wyld> is it
<arrenlex> wyld: Inside an extended partition are "logical partitions". Linux can live on one of those. Windows cannot.
<wyld> ohhh
<arrenlex> wyld: You can have as many logical partitions as you like. Have 1284 if you like.
<arrenlex> wyld: Primary partitions, only four.
<Acain> vorbote: i want to boot from a cd - the cd boots - and expects to "hook on" to windows - for this it needs to see the ntfs part - its not seeing the ntfs part - i think the grub has hidden it
<antmazO> i know what a good idea is to all the sudden stop using linux because you powersupply fried on your 2nd computer and then go back to windows haha
<arrenlex> wyld: Ergo, you should end up with windows, media, toshiba and extended as your primaries, and / and swap as logics in your extended.
<arrenlex> wyld: Make sense?
<wyld> arrenlex: my god, the light turns on
<wyld> i love you
* arrenlex blushes.
<Nameeater> how can I reset a session in edgy?
* wyld offers to buy drink
<arrenlex> Don't drink, thanks.
<arrenlex> Although it is my birthday today. I am 18.
<Nameeater> because I always end up with the session window coming up
<wyld> wow, i turned 18 im may
<wyld> didn't know there were any people my age
<arrenlex> Old people don't use Linux.
<antmazO> drinking and working wtih linux it fun apt get beer.good
* arrenlex ducks and runs.
<Acain> oh.. get off the net Arranlex - not a way to spend this day - greetings anyway!
<Vorbote> Acain: that seems more a bug in your cd than anything... Can you try a different rescue thingy? (Chk distrowatch for alternatives)
<wyld> lol
<arrenlex> (very fast)
<Acain> how old is old Arrenlex?
<wyld> arrenlex: I hope that you enjoy your birthday, and that you are not in the continetal us
<arrenlex> wyld: I have, and I'm not. Why?
<wyld> arrenlex: cause if you are, it's wayyy late
<arrenlex> 1:29 AM xD
<wyld> 12 30 here
<arrenlex> Speaking of which, I should go sleep.
<arrenlex> Good night, all! Good luck sorting out your partitions, wyld. Don't mess with dd.
<wyld> yeah
<wyld> i won't
<linux_user400354> where does ubuntu log ssh attempts? there is not a /var/log/secure
<wyld> not for a while
<linux_user400354> where does ubuntu log ssh attempts? there is not a /var/log/secure
<linux_user400354> anyone know about the ubuntu they use?
<boogy> hello
<linux_user400354> boogy: hi
<trinkolade> Merijn, did it help?
<trumpetmic> hi
<MerijnB> nope
<MerijnB> you didn't receive private message?
<trinkolade> Merijn, no
<NineTeen67Comet> help .. any zope/plone users in the room that've installed via apt-get (aptitude)? .. I've been racking my brain and the plone room trying to figure out where/how to get plone-site running (it says it's running fine vie /etc/init.d/zone2.9 restart) .. help?
<MerijnB> too bad, some chaos here, would have been easier :)
<trumpetmic> anyone: is there an easy way to get my second hard drive to display?
<MerijnB> i tried without quiet and splash
* NineTeen67Comet it is installed on a headless server, so localhost:8080 doesn't work .. neither does <ip>:8080 .. 
<MerijnB> it booted in text mode, but now is out of sync again
<trinkolade> Merijn, and what does it say?
<MerijnB> do I need to look for anything special in output?
<NineTeen67Comet> trumpetmic: mount it in /media/ and it'll show up .. edit fstab accordingly ..
<MerijnB> because it ends up out of sync, and I see a *lot* before that
<trinkolade> Merijn, where did it stopped and what did it say?
<trumpetmic> NineTeen67Comet: thanks.  I'll try that
<ashzilla> Hey, where to for Compiz advice/help?
<trinkolade> Merijn, the last few entries
<NineTeen67Comet> trumpetmic: I mount a load of stuff that way and they all pop up on my desktop when mounted ..
<MerijnB> hmm, is there any way to see them good?
<ashzilla> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<NineTeen67Comet> ashzilla: #ubuntu-xgl ..
<MerijnB> because when the panel goes out of sync it's gone
<Mathew> On the first ubuntu screen with the Live CD and Alternate CD i can't go down to make any other selections or press F1 to F6 the Live CD will timeout and start but the install is freezing?
<trinkolade> Mathew, do you have a USB-Keyboard?
<Mathew> yeah
<trinkolade> Merijn, no, you have to remeber it somehow, try to remember the last message
<MerijnB> nice challenge :)
<seamus7> What are the standard drivers for video cards that installs with Edgy?
<trinkolade> Mathew, you have to enable USB Legacy Support in your BIOS-Settings or better enable everything with USB in name
<trinkolade> seamus7, the xorg-drivers
* NineTeen67Comet evil evil CMS systems .. anyone know another CMS like Plone? .. (I've got Wordpress on and working, but I would like a little more control for my users) ..
<seamus7> trinkolade: do they generally support 3d?
<trinkolade> seamus7, no, not really. You have to install the propritary drivers
<seamus7> trinkolade: are you familiar with ati drivers?
<Jani> hey, anyone about who can help a noob?
<bun-bun> can anyone recommend a good tool for compressing wav files to flac?
<trinkolade> seamus7, yes, somehow but there are good howtos on the internet. Try them first
<trinkolade> bun-bun, ogg vorbis tools
<Jani> anybody have any idea how to solve this? http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1415/screenshotka3.png
<trinkolade> bun-bun, or are they called vorbis-tools?
<MerijnB> trinkolade: last line was 'starting gnome display manager' but I don't think that will help
<nolimitsoya> bun-bun, the encoder in the 'flac' package should be just fine :)
<seamus7> trinkolade: yeah i had my system using fglrx 8.28.8 but now the repository lists them at version 8.32.5 and my system is freezing with them .... my card isn't supported by the Radeon open source drivers so I'm at a loss as to what to do next
<trinkolade> Merijn, no, but it isn't that bad, press f6 again and tell me what options there are
<MerijnB> you mean f6 at boot menu, or when booted?
<Vorbote> bun-bun: I agree with nolimitsoya. FLAC is the best
<Jani> help please
<Jani> anyone
<trinkolade> Merijn, at boot menu
<trinkolade> seamus7, you might need to reload the fglrx-module and restart X
<MerijnB> boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root/dev/ram rw quiet splash --
<seamus7> trinkolade: how do i reload the fglrx-module?
<eviltwin> hi
<eviltwin> I'm in need of some rather urgent help to do with my partitions
<trinkolade> seamus7, modprobe -r fglrx and then modprobe fglrx again
<eviltwin> can someone give me a hand moving and resizing my main partition?
<trinkolade> eviltwin, first you have to resize the filesystem within the partition and after that you can resize the partition by deleting it and recreating it again
<dnite> gah. can anyone help me out?? I have an MX900 bluetooth mouse. It works fine with ubuntu. usually. but for some reason, WHILE i was using it. the mouse just stopped moving and I can't get it to reconnect. hcitool scan will see the mouse. i can tell hcitool to cc to the mouse.. but it doesn't change anything. the bluetooth mouse just stopped working. anyone know why this would happen? i've tried restarting the bluetooth service and rebo
<dnite> oting the computer.
<trinkolade> Merijn, try adding fb=false to the option
<trinkolade> s
<MerijnB> tx, trying
<eviltwin> trinkolade, as I'm aware (correct me if I'm wrong) you can only do that in order to expand the partition into space that is after it, I want to expand it into space that is before it
<MerijnB> just curious, what stands fb for?
<trinkolade> Merijn, framebuffer
<MerijnB> tx
<Vorbote> eviltwin: not possible, at least not invented yet.
<trinkolade> eviltwin, yes, that's right. It makes it much more complicated
<eviltwin> trinkolade, is there a way of doing it?
<eviltwin> if I recall partition magic was able to MOVE the partition... could be wrong though
<MerijnB> trinkolade, same problem
<MerijnB> eviltwin, partition magic can indeed do  this
<godtvisk1n> Hi, I'm trying to get my Logitech Quickcam Fusion to work. I installed the UVC drivers from linux-uvc.berlios.de, and then plugged in the device. dmesg says it is using the uvc drivers, but when I try to run camorama, it reports "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)" What can I do?
<trinkolade> But it is a commercial software, isn't it?
<MerijnB> yes
<NineTeen67Comet> Little question on aptitude and apt-get .. does one know what the other has installed? .. say I install something with aptitude then fire up synaptic .. it doesn't see it so it doesn't know aptitude installed it?
<Vorbote> Yes, partition magic can do it (I haven't used it, though)
<eviltwin> MerijnB: Great, but partition magic refuses to run on vista (I dual boot RC1) and so I can't use it... any ideas?
<MerijnB> bartpe cd?
<trinkolade> yes theoretically it is possible but not with the tools like fdisk and mkfs iirc
<eviltwin> never tried bartpe...
<MerijnB> might be some work though
<MerijnB> http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<firepol> hi, i cant find the network install ISO ( http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/edgy/ ) can someone please enlighten me?
<waseem> are there any good flv players?
<eviltwin> gah, I don't have an original windows disc to use :(
<MerijnB> http://www.bootcd.us/BartPE_Plugin_Details/330/PartitionMagic-8-_-WinPE-Multiboot-CD-Rom.html
<No1Viking> How do I change all settings in kmix (sound mixer in kde) to the default values? Anyone?
<Vorbote> NineTeen67Comet: aptitude keeps track of some private data that allows it to do autoremoval suggestions. apt in ubuntu 6.6 has similar functionality in real-time. (Debian Sid, that is bleeding edge) has not enabled that functinality FWIW.
<Acain|noob> i pressed e at the bootloader in ubuntu and this is what i have: root (hd0,0) | savedefault | makeactive | chainloader +1 - QUESTION: instead of executing chainloader +1, can i tell grub to boot from a cd at this step?
<borg> is there like a special package that i can install that will make compiling stuff in ubuntu easier?
<borg> anyone know which package gtk+-2.0.pc is contained in?
<MerijnB> hwo bout http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<MerijnB> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/index.shtml
<MerijnB> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Jani> gah, can anyone please help me with upgrading from hoary hedgehog to edgy?
<Vorbote> Acain|noob: if you want to boot from a different disk/cd with its own booting flag/bootloader chainloader is the way to go.
<thefish> borg: try this: "sudo apt-get install apt-file" then "sudo apt-file update" then "apt-file search gtk+-2.0.pc"
<eviltwin> MerijnB, gparted and gnuparted are no good, they can only expand the partition into space that is after it
<eviltwin> which is not what I want
<thefish> apt-file can tell you what package a certain file is in
<eviltwin> :(
<MerijnB> too bad
<eviltwin> hmmm
<Vorbote> borg: try searchinf for gtk+-2.0.pc in packages.ubuntu.com
<MerijnB> eviltwin, try to get your hands on a windows xp cd
<RememberPOL> Will fiesty include beryl standard?
<borg> Vorbote, thefish: ok
<MerijnB> trinkolade, using fb=false gives same problem
<eviltwin> MerijnB, impossible under my current circumstance...
<eviltwin> I'll guess that I'm gonna have to adapt my approach a bit
<trinkolade> Merijn, mhmm, try as option vga=771
<eviltwin> copy all my stuff to another computer and reinstall this one with a fresh copy of ubuntu
<eviltwin> I was thinking about switching to the i386 version anyways
<MerijnB> this one is nice too: http://www.regnow.com/softsell/nph-softsell.cgi?item=4864-20&affiliate=16087
<MerijnB> afaik it boots from the cd itself
<eviltwin> amd64 ubuntu just isn't quite finished enough
<eviltwin> anyways, cheers for the suggestions... I'm off to go backup date :/
<eviltwin> data*
<eviltwin> cya
<MerijnB> http://www.ranish.com/part/
<MerijnB> too late :)
<trinkolade> MerijnB, vga=771 as option, read this?
<sc4ttrbrain> !libmtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Forgott3n> does anyone know how to install an IRC Server... how do I do it?
<MerijnB> i'm reading
<MerijnB> trying now
<MerijnB> I assume it doesn't matter _where_ I put it in the options line?
<trinkolade> Forgott3n, with gathering information first. You should find lots of information trough google.com. It might lead to sucess
<trinkolade> Merijn, you can add defoptions= so it is valid for every boot entry
<Forgott3n> ok, thank you
<MerijnB> I don't understand that
<MerijnB> what is defoptions?
<MerijnB> vga=771 didn't help
<trinkolade> Merijn, option for the default entries that aren't alternative one. Put it on the line where splash and quite is
<borg> eh what does this mean
<borg> ./configure: 1393: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<EvilMike> Hey. I've decided to finally switch my main computer from a strictly windows system to a dual boot with linux as my main OS and windows just kept there for games and a few other things. I bought a new hard drive to install it on, because I'm too afraid to repartition my windows drive. I've never set up a system to dual boot before so I'm a little worried I might mess something up.
<borg> god i hate it when people's install scripts mess up cause of the way they coded it
<EvilMike> I read all the documentation for installing the ubuntu distro, but I'm just paranoid by nature, so I thought I'd come here and ask if there's anything I should watch out for.
<EvilMike> as in what's the easiest way I can destroy my computer
<Erb_> Can someone please tell me what the default download action is for WM files?
<jumbers> So why aren't Apache and PHP at the latest versions?
<harrisony1> EvilMike, you going for dapper or edgy
<EvilMike> edgy, unless there's some reason I shouldn't. I haven't used ubuntu before, most of my experience with linux was with the red hat distro, years ago.
<MerijnB> trinkolade, I can get to a text console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<MerijnB> is there any way I can change the refresh rate from there?
<harrisony1> um...i dont think you should be worried
<jumbers> Does anybody know?
<EvilMike> alright, I'm just a very paranoid person
<harrisony1> when you install grub should recognize windows on the other hdd and include that but just make sure when installing to install on ya 2nd hdd
<EvilMike> yeah. That would show up as hda2 right?
<trinkolade> Merijn, yes, it should somehow. Is there a program called hwinfo?
<MerijnB> which dir?
<Erb_> Can someone please tell me what the default download action is for WM files?
<harrisony1> EvilMike, either hda2 or sda2
<trinkolade> Merijn, type 'sudo -s' and then whereis hwinfo
<atarinox>  can somebody help with a flash-plugin question in firefox?
<MerijnB> hwinfo not there
<harrisony1> atarinox, yep
<atarinox> i'm trying to install the flashplugin9 beta, but now when i  check my about:plugins page it shows up that i have 7 and 9  installed
<trinkolade> Merijn, and sudo whereis hwinfo?
<harrisony1> hmmm
<harrisony1> did you install in the repositries or download and move atarinox
<MerijnB> it outputs "hwinfo:"
<atarinox> harrisony1: download and mv
<atarinox> the flashbeta 9 file
<NineTeen67Comet> Onkay .. I aptitude installed plone-site .. it handed my a username-password-port selection .. I assume I selected my old faithful info, but it just isn't starting up meaning I probibly gave it a strange port and didn't notice .. I tried aptitude reinstall plone-site zope2.9 .. and .. it just re-installed it .. no passwd/port user dialogue like last time .. how can I get it to re-install from scratch?
<harrisony1> atarinox, delete it and make sure it isnt installed via the repository and then check it and see what it says and then try move it and restart ff
<trinkolade> Merijn, okay, then it isn't included. What does dmesg outputs on the few last lines?
<MerijnB> some entries on bluetooth
<MenZa> !flash9 | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<atarinox> harrisony1: what dir should it be in?
<MerijnB> last +- 8 lines
<jumbers> I'd really like to know why Apache2 and PHP are outdated
<harrisony1> um....
<atarinox> /.mozilla/plugins?
<harrisony1> jumbers, check the bug reports for thoes packages on launchpad
<borg> ./configure: 1393: Syntax error: Bad fd number  <---- what does that mean? i went to the configure thing at line 1394 and all it says is echo "$VIDEODEV2H doesn't exist"
* NineTeen67Comet my old server takes for ever to restart zope .. 
<jumbers> Do you have a link?
<harrisony1> atarinox, yep  i think
<jumbers> Because I have no idea what launchpad is
<harrisony1> http://launchpad.net
* NineTeen67Comet listens in for the launchpad explanation .. cuz he doesn't know either .. 
<harrisony1> the ubuntu bug tracker
<trinkolade> Merijn, nothing that sounds like graphic stuff? Look also at the sylog-output /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<harrisony1> launchpad is the bug,version control (i think) and groups manager so when you got a problem or a bug thats were you head
<harrisony1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchPad:Launchpad is a collection of services that assist in software development. Ubuntu uses it to manage its specifications, bugs, and other assorted things. LaunchpadHowTo describes how we do so.
<jumbers> I see nothing about Apache2
<harrisony1> jumbers, you want apache 2.0 or 2.2
<jumbers> 2.2
<harrisony1> jumbers, 1 sec
<jumbers> Ok
<MerijnB> i've got something halfway messages
<MerijnB> on video, but not much
<trinkolade> Merijn, could you upload them somewhere?
<MerijnB> somw vesafb messages
<harrisony1> atarinox, look in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins and then search synaptic for flashplayer-nonfree and uninstall/delete them then download and install again
<MerijnB> let me try
<MerijnB> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bosma/messages
<MerijnB> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bosma/syslog
<harrisony1> jumbers, deb http://johan.kiviniemi.name/ubuntu edgy apache
<borg> ./configure: 1393: Syntax error: Bad fd number  <---- what does that mean? i went to the configure thing at line 1393 and all it says is echo "$VIDEODEV2H doesn't exist"
<harrisony1> add that to your sources list
<MerijnB> dmesg output aswel?
<trinkolade> Merijn, if you want to, yes
<MerijnB> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bosma/dmesg.txt
<harrisony1> jumbers, did that repository help
<trinkolade> Merijn, and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<MerijnB> one moment
<MerijnB> can't find it
<MerijnB> oops
<MerijnB> typo
<MerijnB> my mistake
<jumbers> harrisony1: Yes, but what about PHP and MySQL?
<harrisony1> php and mysql,hmmmmmm arnt they upto date
<MerijnB> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bosma/Xorg.0.log
<viller> how can I check what my default gateway is?
<jumbers> No
<jumbers> PHP 5 is behind and so is MySQL 5
<mdious> viller:  ifconfig?
<viller> mdious: can't find it there
<viller> mdious: I only got ip and mask from ifconfig
<MerijnB> interesting:
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): Using detected DDC timings
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0):  HorizSync 30-83
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0):  VertRefresh 56-76
<jumbers> Latest PHP 5 is 5.2.0 and MySQL 5.0.27 and the repos for Ubuntu are 5.1.6 and 5.0.24 respectively
<MerijnB> that seems wrong
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): Monitor name: DELL 2007FP
<MerijnB> is good though
<firepol> somebody can point me to the ubuntu netinst ISO image? i cant find it, please help me, i know it exists somewhere on the web but i cant find it
<harrisony1> net install i dont think you can
<mdious> viller: just type route
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
<MerijnB> (II) I810(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
<mdious> it will show the routing table which will have the default gateway
<MerijnB> is there any way to choose from one of these at boot menu?
<gnomefreak> !paste | MerijnB
<ubotu> MerijnB: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MerijnB> sorry, i'll stop
<k_vv> hello...I'm trying to remove libgcc but it says that it will also remove apache2-common ,apache2-mpm-worker etc etc...how can I remove only gcclib ??
<MerijnB> tried private messaging with trinkolade, but it didn't work...
<viller> mdious: the ip address in ifconfig and route are different
<viller> mdious: and the gateway is just a "*"?
<firepol> harrysony1: i have it at home...
<RichardC> since 6.10, GRUB has been able to boot into windows xp for me.  however, i've only tried it after starting GRUB with NTLDR, as explained in this tutorial: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html.  up until now, this has been the ONLY way to dual boot windows xp and linux on my machine.  is it safe to assume that GRUB will still be able to boot XP if i replace ntldr with it?
<harrisony1> hmmm didnt know you could get a copy for at least edgy or dapper
<RichardC> meaning, i use GRUB as my default bootloader?
<firepol> why is it so difficult to find a netininst iso iage that i already downloaded at home?
<firepol> im at work now i try to find it but no way<
<harrisony1> for edgy? firepol
<firepol> for edgy, yep
<kane77> how can I bind a key to some program?
<firepol> i installed a linux box a few days ago
<Vorbote> RichardC: for at least a decade
<trinkolade> Merijn, paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere please
<firepol> harrysony1: maybe it wast for edgy, but it installed me edgy
<viller> where can I check my gateway and name servers?
<RichardC> no. like i said, GRUB could not boot windows xp on my machine up until the version that comes with 6.10
<harrisony1> firepol, ill go look
<firepol> so iu guess its for edgy or it has a smart way to get the last version?
<RichardC> since it does work now, however, after starting GRUB through NTLDR, can i assume it will work with NTLDR completely out of the picture?
<MerijnB> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bosma/xorg.conf
<viller>  where can I check my gateway and name servers?
<mdious> viller: are you on ppp?
<mdious> if so then that is normal
<viller> mdious: dhcp
<mdious> and you will find the ip in route in ifconfig...anyway i'm off, good luck...well i hope i have given you the right info, best check with someone else
<xipietotec> how do I change the default media player that firefox opens videos in? It opens youtube and such just fine, and it'll open links to video in mplayer just fine, but it tries to open certain types of embedded media in totem which just doesn't work
<mdious> viller:  all the best
<viller>  where can I check my gateway and name servers?
<johnstar> does anyone know how to check for the existence of a website in terminal?
<als> ping
<viller> I tried route but "*" isn't a normal gateway isn't it
<als> johnstar: try pinging
<RichardC> Vorbote: i guess all i need to know is if NTLDR changes the mapping of my drives or does anything that would effect GRUB.  If not, then replacing NTLDR will not be a problem.
<zdogde> hi
<trinkolade> Merijn, try `sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange`
<MerijnB> nothing(!)
<MerijnB> i prolly did a typo
<MerijnB> without grep, last line
<viller>  where can I check my gateway and name servers?
<MerijnB> monitorrange: 30-83, 56-76
<MerijnB> 76 is wrong
<MerijnB> should be 60
<MerijnB> (i think)
<firepol> harrysony: maybe i got the answer... i think the "network install" i used is the "server install"
<firepol> the server install downloads packages from the network
<zdogde> i have kubuntu 6.10 installed,  and a DELL Inspiron 6400. My DVD-Drive gets recognized, but i cant enable dma... I tried it with hdparm -d1 but it always says: "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted". I also tried to add "piix" and "ide-core" to my modules  file, but this also didn't helped. May anyone help me? :)
<harrisony1> viller, gksu network-admin
<johnstar> I wrote a script to download strongbad email but I want it to know when to stop looping
<harrisony1> firepol,  it might be hmmm
<firepol> harrysony1: then it asks what i want, e.g. ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop etc
<firepol> but ill verify at home
<firepol> harrysonY: if i find a netinst iso ill report it here coz im really getting crazy to find that cd
<viller> harrisony1: I have DHCP so the fields are empty in network-admin
<viller>  where can I check my gateway and name servers? On CLI
<Vorbote> RichardC: no. What ntldr does is to load up the grub loader wherever partition you have installed it in. Rather than trying to replace ntldr, which f'ing widnowss makes a poing to depend on to the extent of wishing to gove BillG alead indigestion, I rather install grub to the primary partition where i dumped linux and make sure that partitio has the boot flag, using cfdisk or pater.
<harrisony1> cli..errr i dont know
<Yodude> hello guys
<johnstar> is there a ping command that returns a simple y/n? for scripting?
<Yodude> what's happening at the Greece server it's been down for like 12 hours it should be up by now if it's only maintenance
<Yodude> it's ruining my ubuntu download
<Vorbote> RichardC: s/parter/parted/ (still 4:43am ub these partd :-)
<RichardC> thanks
<Acain> i gave up - i reformatted my hdd - will install the whole thing again.. max 2 hrs.. ;(
<trinkolade> Merijn, try to add to the monitor section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf the values above with the options HorizSync and VertRefresh and restart X with startx
<trinkolade> Merijn, don't reboot
<Yodude> hello?
<MerijnB> how can I stop the running instance of X?
<RichardC> Vorbote: another question.  using dd to create an image of the first 512 bytes on my hdd would backup the mbr, correct?
<Yodude> does anybody know when the Greece server is gonna be up and running again?\
<trinkolade> Merijn, kill -15 X
<viller>  where can I check my gateway and name servers?
<MerijnB> arguments must be process or jobs IDs
<trinkolade> man signal
<zdogde> does anybody know how i can enable DMA for my DVD-Drive? hdparm does not work and adding some modules to my modules file doesnt work too. :(
<trinkolade> sry, Merijn, killall -15 X should work
<MerijnB> strange, it says "no process killed"
<MerijnB> like it isn't running
<Yodude> help please!
<trinkolade> Merijn, if not, try 'ps -C X'
<Vorbote> RichardC: s/parter/parted/ (still 4:43am in these here  these partd :-) Yes, backing up the first 512 bytes ot he partition/disk will save the booting partition.
<MerijnB> when I switch to console 7 though, my panel goes out of sync (like it's running there)
<RichardC> thanks
<MerijnB> nothing with ps
<MerijnB> Xorg seems to be running on tty7 (is this possible)?
<MerijnB> might be talking BS right no
<MerijnB> w
<Yodude> does anybody knnow about any problem at the Greece server?????
<trinkolade> Merijn, there should be a number called pid, use it as argument for kill -15
<MerijnB> just did that
<MerijnB> but tty7 is still out of range (panel range)
<johnstar> I want to learn bash does anyone know a good book? ( I got a Linux book from the discount book store for a 1$ but its old)
<Vorbote> MerijnB: you are correct. tty7 is taken over by X
<MerijnB> I think it's gone now
<trinkolade> Merijn, then try startx now from tty1
<MerijnB> i need some help with editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf though
<trinkolade> Merijn, after you edit the .conf
<MerijnB> (never got the hang of vi :| )
<catalytic> hi all
<trinkolade> Merijn, use nano instead
<MerijnB> tx
<catalytic> is it possible to have xubuntu running on a raid drive, and then have xp running on another IDE?
<MerijnB> trinkolade, sorry, what is it I should add in the xorg.conf file exactly?
<Vorbote> MerijnB: then try emacs. nano is for windows refugees. ;-)
<trinkolade> there is a section called "Monitor"
<MerijnB> vorbote, I'm afraid at this point I _am_ a windows refugee
<MerijnB> trinkolade, yes
<trinkolade> Merijn, found?
<MerijnB> yes
<Vorbote> MerijnB: nop, you are a windows exile.
<f-bert> hello, after a update of my ubuntu edgy i could not login into gnome. i only see a scree in one color with a gray box in the upper left corner
<MerijnB> is there much difference? :p
<harrisony1> !sysinfo
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 512 kB
<catalytic> what is sda in /dev?
<harrisony1> catalytic, hard drive
<catalytic> on secondary?
<f-bert> scree = my screen
<catalytic> the sda drive is now somehow my ubuntu driv
<trinkolade> Merijn, add HorizSync on a new line  between Section and EndSection, and after it on the same line the rate range
<viller> where can I find my default gateway?
<catalytic> and the other drive i inserted is hdb
<trinkolade> HorizSync    30-60, Merijn
<catalytic> ifconfig viller?
<catalytic> how can ubuntu boot ok if it is on sda, yet grub points to hd0,0 for the ubuntu install?
<ELpH95o> whazup folks
<trinkolade> then in a new line VertRefresh    value-value, Merijn
<ELpH95o> anyone able to get billard-gl working in ubuntu?
<ELpH95o> it like freezes and takes me to the gdm screen
<Merijn> why is trinkolade talking to me
<Merijn> I asked him nothing
<MerijnB> he is talking to me
<zak> catalytic: just different naming conventions
<MerijnB>  :)
<ELpH95o> on the game site it said that it has probs with ATI cards
<camos> hello! i have some problems getting a lan connection between my ubuntu-comp. and win xp.. can anyone help?
<Merijn> oh
<Merijn> nvm then
<ELpH95o> what video cards do work well in linux?
<viller> Where can I find my gateway and name servers?
<MerijnB> trinkolade, you know what values for refresh rate?
<viller> Where can I find my gateway and name servers?
<viller> Where can I find my gateway and name servers?
<trinkolade> Merijn, oh, aren't you the same person? I'm sorry
<MerijnB> lol
<MerijnB> confusing
<viller> how can noone know? I'm not the only one having an internet connection here
<DarthLappy> !patience | viller
<ubotu> viller: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<trinkolade> MerijnB, the one that you found out by using ddcprobe
<MerijnB> this is one of the first times I couldn't use my name in an irc channel because already used :)
<Merijn> well tough :P
<Vorbote> catalytic: it is just a matter of interpretation. Grun has it own view of the the hardware, even if through the BIOS
<ELpH95o> another thing ive noticed that some things lag in ubuntu like menus and stuff
<ELpH95o> and i have a p4 1.something ghz
<f-bert> can anybody help me? i could not login into gnome also after a clean install from live cd
<MerijnB> got it
<catalytic> ok, im reading up on how linux hard drive and partitions work
<Merijn> afk again, good luck with ubuntu
<ELpH95o> what you mean good luck with ubuntu?
<MerijnB> tx!
<MerijnB> trinkolade, ok done
<trinkolade> MerijnB, then save it and run startx
<MerijnB> does ^X save?
<viller> patience? I normally get answers a lot quicker
<viller> this is not a difficult question
<ELpH95o> who here has a stable ubuntu box which all the packages work?
<ELpH95o> heh
<DarthLappy> viller: Maybe people are busy then?
<trinkolade> Merijn, it asks you if it shall save or not when you use ^w
<trinkolade> MerijnB, arghs, I meant you
<huffy> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DarthLappy> viller: Now do you need to know where your gateway and nameservers are stored, or how to find them so that you can input them?
<MerijnB> I think Merijn knows now :)
<MerijnB> saved, starting X
<viller> DarthLappy: I want to input them to network-admin
<MerijnB> hmm, removeing lockfile first :)
<MerijnB> fatal server error: no screens found
<DarthLappy> viller: What sort of internet connection do you have?
<MerijnB> hmmm, error parsing the config file
<MerijnB> i f_cked up I guess
<viller> DarthLappy: DHCP
<MerijnB> trinkolade, tx so far, I have to do something else now (bummer!)
<camos> hello! i have some problems getting a lan connection between my ubuntu-comp. and win xp.. can anyone help? problem is, that i cant browse ubuntu-computers harddrives from my windows-computer - what should i do?
<viller> DarthLappy: I just want a static IP
<MerijnB> I'll try more later
<trinkolade> Merijn, no, wait
<MerijnB> o
<MerijnB> k
<trinkolade> arghs...
<MerijnB> quick :)
<MerijnB> I'll have to make a phone call, might be less responsive :0
<trinkolade> MerijnB, add -- :1 to startx
<karakara> yahbuntew
<DarthLappy> viller: Okay, well if your network interface is already working with DHCP, you can look it /etc/resolv.conf for the nameserver(s), and take a look at the 'route' command for the gateway.
<camos> everything else works in connection between them
<MerijnB> do I need to put the values between "" in xorg.conf?
<viller> DarthLappy: the route command gives me "*" as gateway
<MerijnB> startx --:1 gives same error
<trinkolade> Merijn, no, not as far as I know. It would also print the line if it really found a problem on this line
<DarthLappy> viller: It should be for the default destination.
<MerijnB> wait it does!
<trinkolade> MerijnB, does it talk about screen 0 or screen1?
<MerijnB> HoriSync is wrong
<trinkolade> HoriZ
<MerijnB> (english not native language) tx!
<MerijnB> is it HorizSync?
<trinkolade> mine neither ;D, MerijnB
<viller> DarthLappy: "speedtouch.lan" :D
<kane77> how can I only download the package (not install it) from command line?
<trinkolade> yes, MerijnB
<DarthLappy> viller: Try route -n
<MerijnB> dmn, still out of range!
<ELpH95o> xmms just crashed when i did doublesize WTF
<ELpH95o> is edgy supposed to be stable or something?
<catalytic> can someone please explain how grub uses this notation?
<catalytic>  root (hd0,1)
<MerijnB> vertrefresh is now 57-67
<f-bert> i also could not start gnome programms if i use fluxbox
<MerijnB> should that be 56-60 ?
<catalytic> that means mount the 2nd primary partion on the first hard drive as root ?
<f-bert> it looks for me like a bug
<viller> DarthLappy: thanks I now have two addresses, one of them is just zeros
<trinkolade> MerijnB, don't know, it depends on the capabilities of your monitor
<MerijnB> it's an lcd screen (means refresh rate of 60hZ)
<DarthLappy> viller: I'm guessing the one of all zeroes isn't the right one ^-^
<MerijnB> dunno if that is horiz or vertical
<catalytic> if i have windows installed on partition1 of /dev/hdb1
<catalytic> what will i use in grub?
<kane77> I'm trying to install on a computer without internet connection....
<kane77> how can I only download the package (not install it) from command line +  download all the dependencies?
<catalytic> to tell it where root is?
<viller> DarthLappy: but the other one's Destination is all zeroes :D
<viller> DarthLappy: also it's mask is all zeroes
<catalytic> there is a switch kane77
<catalytic> man apt-get
<DarthLappy> viller: Oh right, that's the default, sorry. I didn't actually run the command myself :)
<ELpH95o> how do i use patches?
<f-bert> where can i go with my problem?
<ELpH95o> like i found a patch to fix the xmms doublesize problem
<MerijnB> trying now with 56-60
<MerijnB> nope, out of sync
<huffy> does anyone have problems installing ubuntu with ATI card?
<ELpH95o> (btw im a linux newbie)
<ELpH95o> huffy:i have trouble with some games with a old ati card
<huffy> ive got brand new laptop and it wont install
<viller> DarthLappy: so I use the zeroes?
<trinkolade> MerijnB, try `ddcprobe | grep modelines`
<huffy> the screen just goes blank and i have to restart
<DarthLappy> viller: The line with the destination of all zeroes has some normal address in the gateway field?
<MerijnB> btw, x seems to quit by itself after a while
<ELpH95o> I want Ubuntu to be a bit more stable :)
<ELpH95o> he
<viller> DarthLappy: yes
<ELpH95o> well actually it's not the os it's the programs and code
<DarthLappy> viller: That'd be your gateway then.
<viller> DarthLappy: ok thank you
<DarthLappy> viller: No probs.
<ELpH95o> how do i apply  a .diff file patch?
<trinkolade> ELpH95o, man diff
<DarthLappy> trinkolade: And man patch?
<viller> DarthLappy: should I now restart networking somehow (I changed stuff in network-admin)?
<MerijnB> trinkolade, modelines does not appear in the output of ddcprobe
<MerijnB> there are a lot of lines which start with mode: :)
<DarthLappy> viller: I don't know the right way to do that in Ubuntu ^_^
<trinkolade> DarthLappy, ye :D
<DarthLappy> viller: But yes, you should.
<kane77> catalytic, and where are they stored??
<trinkolade> MerijnB, and modeline without the s?
<MerijnB> nothing
<MerijnB> www.xs4all.nl/~bosma/ddcprobe.txt
<ELpH95o> trinkolade: i'm a newbie.i have short attention span
<h0ndaracer2> where can i get Mandriva Flash at
<h0ndaracer2> for free
<DarthLappy> ELpH95o: Do you have the source code for what you are trying to patch available?
<ELpH95o> i dont know how to get sources off the apt repositories
<catalytic> where are what stored?
<catalytic> kane77
<catalytic> where are what stored?
<viller> DarthLappy: the restart gave me errors but google comes up when I start firefox :)
<ELpH95o> the package managing stuff is wierd..like someone took some acid o0r something lol
<DarthLappy> viller: What sort of errors?
<kane77> catalytic, sorry... the packages downloaded with apt-get -d option
<syock> I can`t print Japanese PDF. They`ll display fine in evince, thanks to xpdf-japanese, but I can`t solve the ps/gs problem
<viller> DarthLappy: who cares if it works :D
<DarthLappy> viller: True.
<ELpH95o> i still dont know how to apply the xmms patch
<DarthLappy> ELpH95o: patch -p0 < patchfile.diff
<DarthLappy> ELpH95o: But you'll need the source ^_^
<ELpH95o> didnt work
<DarthLappy> ELpH95o: Elaborate?
<trinkolade> MerijnB, I need go to bed, I'm really tired. You might need to use modelines for your monitor which force X to use the mode that it desscribes, there should be a wiki-entry for that.
<trinkolade> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<ELpH95o> im trying to fix the xmms doublesize bug
<MerijnB> I'll loo kfor that
<MerijnB> thanks for all yoru help so far!
<DarthLappy> ELpH95o: How didn't it work?
<MerijnB> sleep tight
<MerijnB> thight
<trinkolade> !tell wiki MerijnB
<ELpH95o> it like crashes when i try to doublesize xmms and like eim trying to patch it while stoned
<Zaggynl> I put my usb hdd in fstab, but it doesn't mount at boot
<ELpH95o> i did patch -p0 < xmms.diff
<melon> ok.. excuse my stupidity if it's shown.. i'm kinda new to ubuntu (still) - anyway.. just bought a new phone.. plugs into my pc via usb - comes with drivers (for windows) - ubuntu doesn't popup with anything when i plug the phone in.. should it? my Q though.. is "what the hell do i do to get it working"?
<Zaggynl> if I do a manual sudo mount -a it gets mounted, why?
<ELpH95o> --------------------------
<ELpH95o> |--- xmms-1.2.10+cvs20060429/xmms/util.c.orig   2006-11-05 12:29:59.000000000 +0800
<ELpH95o> |+++ xmms-1.2.10+cvs20060429/xmms/util.c        2006-11-05 12:30:01.000000000 +0800
<ELpH95o> there were n o instructions
<trinkolade> MerijnB, thx, gn8, wiki.ubuntu.com for more information
<ELpH95o> do i have to do like alot of reading in linux to get a good studio running?
<ELpH95o> that'z my goal in linux to have a good os for music production/recording
<h0ndaracer2> what are good sites that have big list of linux distros and downloads of the os
<MerijnB> elph950, I don't know of good linux apps for audio recording
<ELpH95o> ubuntu has the ap pz
<ELpH95o> i know of the good appz
<DarthLappy> MerijnB: Audacity \o/
<ELpH95o> i just need to get them all running in a stable environment :)
<ELpH95o> heheh
<MerijnB> darthlappy, audacity is a nice try :)
<ELpH95o> i like rosegarden and csound and jack
<ELpH95o> i like how all of the audio stuff interconnects and shit
<ELpH95o> one question though was Edgy meant to be a stable release?
<DarthLappy> !language | ELpH95o
<ubotu> ELpH95o: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ELpH95o> if it was meant to be stable ...
<trinkolade> ELpH95o, I've never used it but ardour.org might be useful
<ELpH95o> yah i know about ardour
<ELpH95o> i just cant get them all working in ubuntu
<ELpH95o> i read about them in 'zines though
<leafw> any people using apple laptops here
<qsdfghjk> hello guys, does anyone know what program do i use (and, how) to open split rar archives ? (eg x.r01 -> x.r34)
<leafw> can't get second display to work properly (remains inside the laptop screen, scrollable)
<ELpH95o> ive noticed alot of bugs in ubuntu edgy
<zak> ELpH95o: don't know if it'll be of any use, or if i should say it in #ubuntu ;), but there is a distro called DeMuDi that's specifically tailored to audio stuff... but it's probably not the best everyday desktop distro too
<delta> Does there exist a list of packages accepted in edgy-proposed somewhere?
<ELpH95o> not lookin for a everyday desktop distro
<ELpH95o> i use my computer ONLY for music production
<ELpH95o> and the only net stuff i do is irc and a few web sitez
<ELpH95o> i hate using websites
<kane77> how do I make xubuntu auto mount my usbdisk??
<Zaggynl> I want to know too
<Zaggynl> I put mine in fstab, but it doesn't get mounted at boot
<ELpH95o> something that will just turn my pc into a music production computer
<zak> you might want to google for demudi then
<Zaggynl> a manual 'sudo mount -a' does
<analVortex[omg] > hi
<MerijnB> is there any linux audio app which can use vst plugins?
<ELpH95o> rosegarden
<analVortex[omg] > guys can i use... windows programsw with ubuntu ?
<ELpH95o> i hear can do that
<analVortex[omg] > 32 bit programs?
<ELpH95o> there's stuff that's even better than commercial vst's available for linux
<MerijnB> I'm looking on rosegarden website
<ELpH95o> yah
<zak> analVortex[omg] : some/many... look for "wine"
<ELpH95o> rosegarden
<kane77> analVortex[omg] , well you can.. not all though
<analVortex[omg] > what is wine ?
<ELpH95o> the windows emulator thingie
<analVortex[omg] > i mean .. the Drivers i use?
<DarthLappy> ELpH95o: Wine Is Not an Emulator :D
<zak> analVortex[omg] : google it... there's some stuff in the ubuntu wiki about it, but dunno of the link
<kane77> analVortex[omg] , wine is not emulator (thats what WINE stands for)
<analVortex[omg] > well i need 2 know if i can run 1. Radeon ati drivers 2. internet 3. DX 9.0c
<zak> uh, no idea about drivers
<ELpH95o> like i could hardly care much bout gamez one of my friendz i works with has a setup done by someone and its made just for music production
<ELpH95o> and it's fast and rocks
<zak> DX9 - i highly doubt it [though never know :)] 
<DarthLappy> analVortex[omg] : Radeon drivers will be a Linux thing. Internet is a Linux thing. Why would you need DX?
<ELpH95o> perfect for recording dj sets,etc.
<zak> and define "internet"?
<analVortex[omg] > dx = for games
<DarthLappy> analVortex[omg] : Try something like Cedega for gaming.
<incorrect> other than writing a little script,  is there a way to tar xzvf *.tar.gz ?
<DarthLappy> incorrect: Just like that.
<analVortex[omg] > what best operation system? for gaming/internet?
<analVortex[omg] > i dont like xp..
<incorrect> err
<zak> analVortex[omg] : gaming - XP. internet - anything.
<klerfayt> how do I create one rar of part1.rar, part2.rar, part3.rar and part4.rar?
<harrisony1> !benchmarking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmarking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ELpH95o> analVortex[omg]  all os's are good
<harrisony1> !benchmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<incorrect> i just get loads of errors
<zak> analVortex[omg] : it's a sad truth, but most/many high end games only run on windows
<ELpH95o> when they work
<ELpH95o> ive lost faith in computer recording
<ELpH95o> the amiga made it so easy
<Zaggynl> analVortex[omg] , Windows XP, and later on Windows Vista, not much game devs make games for Linux
<analVortex[omg] > and what the stable system every made?
<DarthLappy> incorrect: Such as?
<Zaggynl> analVortex[omg] , ..what?
<incorrect> Not found in archive
<incorrect> tar:  file: Not found in archive
<analVortex[omg] > what should i download.. for    internet/and programing ?
<zak> analVortex[omg] : any linux distro almost is great for internet and programming
<analVortex[omg] > ubuntu is linux?
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : no its windows
<zak> analVortex[omg] : yes
<harrisony1> are there any decent benchmarking progs for linux
<incorrect> harrisony1: crashme
<analVortex[omg] > so what  easiest linux distro for use?
<analVortex[omg] > ubuntu ?
<harrisony1> !crashme
<ubotu> crashme: Stress tests operating system stability. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-6 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<harrisony1> analVortex[omg] , yep
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : depends on your nature, and what you want from it
<DarthLappy> incorrect: I don't see why that would be an error related to tar zxvf *.tar.gz .  Maybe something is wrong with one of the archives?
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1938954 ?
<incorrect> DarthLappy: do them one at a time its fine
<analVortex[omg] > i want it for..  movies, internet, working, progaming
<DarthLappy> incorrect: Hmm, well I'm not sure then :) I don't have a bunch to test with.
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : err well linux isn't great at movies really,
<DarthLappy> analVortex[omg] : What language do you program in?
<analVortex[omg] > but where i can find drivers for ubuntu ?
<harrisony1> analVortex[omg] , for movies?
<analVortex[omg] > i mean for card,sound
<analVortex[omg] > etc
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : drivers for what
<analVortex[omg] > motherboard
<DarthLappy> analVortex[omg] : They should all install by default.
<analVortex[omg] > but default is not best
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : what hardware do you have
<holycow> analVortex[omg, all drivers are built in.  if they don't come with the distro they don't exist
<analVortex[omg] > amd  2800 xp,  1 gb ddr , ati radeon 9800 pro
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : you will be fine
<DarthLappy> analVortex[omg] : It's Linux.  Linux isn't Windows.  Make your own drivers if you don't like it.
<incorrect> that is very common
<holycow> with the exception of ait and nvidia drivers, but those are packaged for you too
<analVortex[omg] > ubuntu is more stable then xp ?
<analVortex[omg] > in security and all ?
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : if you have a clean system ubuntu will install cleanly from the CD
<zak> analVortex[omg] : definitely... xp is fairly damn insecure and unstable... you don't need to worry about viruses on linux
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : depends on your perspective,  microsoft would disagree
<analVortex[omg] > bill gates sux ;p
<harrisony1> join the club
<holycow> analVortex[omg] , why so many questios?
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : even though i think you are trolling,  if you are serious, best way to learn anything is by doing,
<holycow> its not like ubuntu costs you anything.  install it on something
<incorrect> there is no try, do
<analVortex[omg] > dude wtf,, i am damn serious i am downloading ubuntu
<analVortex[omg] > 6.10 atm
<holycow> analVortex[omg] , just make sure you research that your hardware is supported ahead of time
<holycow> analVortex[omg] , cool :) welcome to ubuntu
<analVortex[omg] > ;] 
<incorrect> with a name like analVortex[omg]  does anyone think he might not be trolling?
<Zaggynl> The fun part about winxp is that an amoeba can use it, and every pc game works on it, but that's about it
<analVortex[omg] > i dont know even how make dial up in ubutun
<analVortex[omg] > l;ol
<holycow> analVortex[omg] , the problem with the question 'is linux more stable than windows xp'  ... technically the answer is yes
<holycow> the problem is that if you get a not too bright user they can screw up everything
<incorrect> linux is not for everyone
<DarthLappy> holycow: Or if you're a bright Windows user you can have a stable system :P
<analVortex[omg] > i dont know how make dial up
<analVortex[omg] > lol
<analVortex[omg] > in linux
<holycow> an operating system is a tool, a very very complicated tool and requires high degree of skill to properly use
<incorrect> sorry what i mean is, unix systems are not for everyone
<holycow> analVortex[omg] , unless you have a hardware modem forget it
<holycow> its not going to work
<analVortex[omg] > i have cable internet
<stefg> quote: *Unix *is* user friendly, it's jaust picky about who its friends are
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : i am willing to bet money you will be fine
<analVortex[omg] > sb 5100 motorola
<incorrect> analVortex[omg] : i doubt you have anything exciting
<incorrect> the last computer i had issues with is a dell power edge 2950 with the megaraid SAS controller
<incorrect> that hardware was so new at the time the driver was not great
<incorrect> if you have a 2+ year old computer you are seriously unlikely to have any issues
<analVortex[omg] > guys who saw jack ass 2
<analVortex[omg] > ?
<analVortex[omg] > lol
<incorrect> what i mean by 2+ year old is when the technology first sat on the shelf, not when you bought it
<albatrosW> Are other xubuntu users able to access HSBC bank Australia internet banking site?
<albatrosW> http://www.hsbc.com.au/
<holycow> works on gnome
<DarthLappy> albatrosW: Works fine here.
<albatrosW> thanks....
<albatrosW> the actual log-in is in upper left hand corner of that site though
<mgenov> hi everyone, i have problem with ubuntu and libc manual pages
<albatrosW> it is the log-in that's the problem...
<mgenov> matrix@matrix:~$ man 2 read
<mgenov> No manual entry for read in section 2
<mgenov> matrix@matrix:~$
<mgenov> any ideas?
<camos> 
<accept> How can I send files via the Irda port that comes with my laptop to my cellphone and PDA?
<zak> nf5655cbm ygrfcgbfdhrftrdtvtyuyudesr <-- oh look, my nephew can type
<accept> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<accept> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<accept> damn
<borg> how do i execute "make" from bash directly?
<borg> botxj@BGX12:~/Installed/fftv-0.8.3$ sudo bash /usr/bin/make install
<borg> /usr/bin/make: /usr/bin/make: cannot execute binary file
<DarthLappy> borg: Why can't you just sudo make install ?
<accept> can someone help?
<accept> Google says nothing
<borg> DarthLappy, i'll explain that in a second
<borg> DarthLappy, http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/09/19/bad-fd-number <--- that is why
<anar> hi all
<anar> what's dhcp server
<mwe> borg: personally I dislike dash and did sudo ln -fns /bin/bash /bin/sh
<accept> How can I send files to my cell phone and PDA with Ubuntu?
<mwe> borg: that way I don't get stupid errors from dash either
<borg> dash?
<mwe> yes dash
<mwe> borg: like the page you pointed to explains
<peepus> hi
<borg> mwe, ah
<peepus> anyway able to offer me help here?
<DarthLappy> !ask | peepus
<ubotu> peepus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peepus> okey doke, having probs upgrading from hoary hedgehog to edgy
<Theodor> Greetings.
<Naik0> i need an vmw codec
<Naik0> wmv*
<peepus> getting this error: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1415/screenshotka3.png
<peepus> any ideas?
<Theodor> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on my laptop, any help please?
<DarthLappy> peepus: Did you change your repositories to those of Edgy? Doesn't look like it.
<SubMOA> can someone please tell me how to check my CPU temperature from the command line?
<fromvega> Hello!
<fromvega> I have a local network that connects to the internet through a linux gateway/proxy running Ubuntu/Iptalbes/Squid. The linux gateway is connected directly to an adsl router. I want to make an apache server in the internal network visible to the internet on port 7777. How should I do? I suppose I need to set iptables to redirect tcp requests on port 7777 to the specific machine, is it right?
<Naik0> Where is mplayer located?
<mwe> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<peepus> DarthLappy: no, the guide doesn't mention too
<Naik0> i got it installed but where is it installe
<mwe> Naik0: the codecs?
<peepus> what are the addresses for the edgy repositories?
<Naik0> non the player
<Naik0> no no
<Naik0> the player
<mwe> Naik0: what part of it?
<mwe> Naik0: just the binary?
<Naik0> i need to locate it, ive installed a plugin for mozilla
<Naik0> yes
<mwe> Naik0: /usr/bin/
<DarthLappy> peepus: Oh? Well I think you need to change your repos to edgy ones and then dist-upgrade, or something along those lines?
<rpereira> peepus: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy
<peepus> ok i'll reboot into ubuntu and give it a shot
<peepus> thanks
<Theodor> Guys, what should I do install Ubuntu on my laptop? It seems that it's not compatible with my hardware. I tried to install it on my desktop, and it worked fine "The install that is", but each time I try on my laptop, it just refuses to work.
<mwe> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SubMOA> i had the same problem theodor
<SubMOA> i didn't want the headache, so I've just put it off
<Theodor> hehe.
<SubMOA> waiting for a Lenovo notebook
<Theodor> I'm dying to make it work ;p
<Theodor> I've been waiting for soo long.
<Theodor> Month++
<Theodor> Do you know what's the problem exactly?
<Theodor> and if there is a way to fix it?
<SubMOA> i'm very new, though, so my advice is not sage, but if it doesn't work well from the live CD, you are going to have TONS of headaches
<Zambezi> Anyone here using Live on XBOX360?
<Theodor> I downloaded the DVD version *Sighs*
<SubMOA> theodor, I'm pretty sure if you have interent (that is, the internet works right out of the box, per sai) you can USUALLY get (although I'm not sure how easily) most of the ddriver's you would need
<Theodor> Any of the helpers in here?
<SubMOA> theodor, haha, tough break... you can get the CD one easily enough, though, no?
<Theodor> The problem is not with drivers, I mean it's not installing at all ...
<SubMOA> theodor, oh, holy moley
<Theodor> It's not available in my country
<SubMOA> *runs away*
<SubMOA> you can't download it from an internet sight?
<Theodor> I have an 8 kbps connection ... waht do you think ?
<Enselic> I have a DHCP problem, Windows XP can grab an IP with no problems, but Ubuntu Edgy fails (this is from a cable modem). What could this be?
<SubMOA> Do you have a lot of coffee?
<Naik0> where should i put my mplayer codecs?
<SubMOA> theodor, just kidding
<Theodor> *Sighs*
<Theodor> I really want it to work man
<SubMOA> submoa, have you checked the BIOS?
<Theodor> are you talking with yourself ;p ?
<SubMOA> haha, maybe
<SubMOA> also, let me check the web... I thought I saw something where you could get a CD by mail for free
<mwe> Enselic: misconfigured interface maybe?
<mwe> Naik0: /usr/lib/win32 is where the w32codecs package intalls them
<raphink> hi guys
<raphink> does anyone have an idea how to keep the quotes in an input variable in bash? That is, if $1, $2, $@ etc. contain quotes, they are removed but I need to keep them
<k_vv> how to remove libgcc1 without removing other packages ??
<mwe> raphink: escape them
<raphink> mwe: this it not an option, as it breaks reverse compatibility
<mwe> raphink: then you can't
<SubMOA> theodor, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<raphink> no set option or so?
<mwe> raphink: readline interprets the quotes
<SubMOA> Theodor, also, http://free.thelinuxstore.ca/
<k_vv> anybody ?
<SubMOA> not quick, but I bet you'll get them
<raphink> :(
<Enselic> mwe: I have some experience with networking, could it be some obscure problem? It is working at another DCHCP server (a router at my home)
<raphink> alright I'll have to do it another way then
<raphink> thanks anyway mwe :=)
<raphink> :)
<dac_> can someone help me?
<mwe> Enselic: hmm. the same interface is working with another dhcp server?
<mwe> Enselic: paste /etc/network/interfaces on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll see if I can spot anything
<Enselic> mwe: yep
<dac_> Hi, can someone help me?
<DarthLappy> !ask | dac_
<ubotu> dac_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dac_> ok :D
<mwe> Enselic: go ahead and paste it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org. then paste the URL to your paste here
<Enselic> mwe: sure
<tiredbones> I'm getting ready to install  ubuntu on my daughter's  inspiron  1501, but in checking with google i notice many people are having problems with recognizing thier hard drive.  has this been fix with edge? What iso image should I down load?
<dac_> im getting problems when i press CTRL+ALT+F1 and try to login
<DarthLappy> dac_: Such as?
<dac_> the console just ask for the login name
<mwe> tiredbones: use the live cd iso
<tiredbones> thanks mwe.
<mwe> tiredbones: then go ahead and boot it. come back if it doesn't recognize the hdd
<DarthLappy> dac_: Err, isn't that what it's meant to do? :)
<mwe> dac_: what did you expect? it sounds normal
<SubMOA> theodor, also, i did some math, waiting (I think) 2.7 years to download is probably worse than getting it shipped!
<mwe> SubMOA: ;)
<mwe> SubMOA: where do you live?
<dac_> but i cant type the pass cause it asks only for the login name
<mwe> dac_: you can but it's not ecchoed
<Enselic> mwe:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39137/    (transcibed)
<mwe> dac_: it looks like it's not getting accepted but it is. just type the pw and then return
<Martiini> how do I force aptitude dist-upgrade ... even if it would break my system
<dac_> its like "Ubuntu 6.10 dac tty1, dac login: dac ... Ubuntu 6.10 dac tty1, dac login: dac ...Ubuntu 6.10 dac tty1, dac login: dac
<mwe> Enselic: which one is your interface?
<dac_> it returns to the login: and i type, and it returns, you know?
<Enselic> mwe: eth0
<mwe> Enselic: it looks broken. let me try fixing it
<Enselic> mwe: ok
<mwe> Enselic: remove lines 6 to 8. please back up the file first though
<quagmire> hi
<mwe> Enselic: then try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 and see if it works
<Enselic> mwe: I think I have tried without those, thing is, in the network settings the static IP is saved (they are inactive when you have DHCP from the combobox)
<Enselic> mwe: i.e. I have tried without those lines
<hheee> help i can connect to my wireless router in windows with wep and in linux without encryption, but i cant connect in linux using wep
<mwe> Enselic: please try what I suggested. then don't mess with network settings afterwards
<Enselic> mwe: ill give it a shot       i will disconnect from here to try, be back in a few minutes
<tiredbones> mwe,  is the live cd the same as the alternate? could not find a download with the word "live" in the name.
<zOap> does anyone know how I can make windows appear in 0,0/NORTH_EAST postion in xfce? I asked in xubuntu but there is no people around...
<|markie|> how can i change my resolution of my screen ?
<levander> How can I verify that I have all the dependencies installed correctly for the ubuntu-desktop package?
<mwe> tiredbones: it's not. if you don't mind the somewhat more simple interface you can use the alternate cd though
<hheee> i can connect to my wireless router in windows with wep and in linux without encryption, but i cant connect in linux using wep!! wtf!
<jeanjean> How can I see the error msg for my X server when he crashed and restart ?
<mwe> tiredbones: it's also more robut IMO
<mwe> hheee: you can if you configure it right ;)
<rpereira> jeanjean: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jeanjean> rpereira, thx
<stefg> !wpa | hheee
<ubotu> hheee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mwe> hheee: add a line wireless-key YOURENCRYPTEDKEY to the section for your wifi card in /etc/network/interfaces
<rpereira> jeanjean: You're welcome.... Now we have a new Log View Interface: System->Admin->System Log
<hheee> my /etc/netwrok/interfaces have been commented out to work with network-manager
<hheee> shd i uncomment them?
<mwe> hheee: I don't know network manager very well. I prefer the old way of configuring it
<dac_> When I press CTRL+ALT+F1, i get the login screen but when i type my login name it came back asking the login name again and again!
<mwe> dac_: you don't get to the password prompt?
<dac_> no
<Draco> Hi there, can anyone give me a hand, new installation of ubuntu, ive downloaded all the codecs as far as I know I get startup sounds but no sound from dvd ?
<mwe> odd
<dac_> it came back asking the login name
<levander> When I try to open the users-admin app, I get: "The configuration could not be loaded" "You are not allowed access to the system configuration"
<stefg> dac_: you haven't defined a default shell... or it's a bug in relation to replacing bash with dash (?) in edgy
<levander> Do I have to add myself to a user group?  I think I remember reading that somewhere.
<mwe> you have to blindtype your password though. nothing is ecchoed, not even a *. but I guess you don't even get to the prompt
<viller> when I go to a website that displays my IP it gives me a different IP than ifconfig. Is that normal?
<Draco> can anyone help me with a sound problem please, I get startup sounds but nothing else
<mwe> viller: ifconfig shows your local IP
<karakara> viller, if you are behind a router, then yes
<Enselic`> mwe: Still doesn't work :/
<mwe> viller: the web page shows the public one of the router
<mwe> Enselic: if you look at /etc/network interfaces, are those lines gone now?
<viller> if I want to make a static IP which one should I use?
<Enselic`> mwe yup
<mwe> Enselic`: odd
<viller> I'd like port forward a game's port
<Enselic`> mwe Yeah :)
<mwe> Enselic`: doesn't sudo dhclient eth0 work either?
<dac_> I cant because it asks for the login and if I type my pw it appears writed
<mwe> viller: use any IP. just make sure you configure it to use the one you forward to
<Enselic`> mwe: nope, it    gives me  DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67      but all those timeout
<sharperguy> how do I get my two samba shares to mount on boot?
<sharperguy> They used to en Dapper but not Edgy
<dac_> stefg what could i do?
<mwe> Enselic`: I'm not sure what's up
<Enselic`> mwe: ok, thanks anyway for your time
<mwe> Enselic`: you are not using the wifi card? I see two entries for that
<Draco> can someone help me with a sound problem please
<Enselic`> mwe: nope, eth0 is the "normal"
<mwe> hmm
<Enselic`> mwe: The absolutely strangest part of this is that it works at home, but not in my friends cable modem
<Enselic`> mwe: while it works for him on Ubuntu XP
<Enselic`> mwe: A DHCP server should not care about the OS right? Could it even figure out what os that requests?
<mwe> Enselic`: right
<mwe> Enselic`: it's a network protocol. OS independent
<mwe> Enselic`: it's not a proper DHCP server if it doesn't respond to the broadcast
<Draco> any suggestions as to why I would get startup sounds to work but nothing else ?
<firepol> I dont remember who I asked before i couldnt find the netboot image, now i found it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<phatlip> hi guys, i get this error after running the install from the live CD:
<phatlip> cannot access tty; closing job
<phatlip> when restarting to complete install
<firepol> the problem (ubuntu guys) is that the netboot image is not advertized enough. i spent half an hour to search for it and gave up. hopefully i had the url saved in my bookmarks at home (im at home now)
<mwe> Draco: you should propably try to catch crimsun but I don't think he's around right now
<phatlip> its edgy 6.10 i386 on an amd64 3000+ with 2gb of ram on an 80gb sata drive.
<Draco> lol mwe only one person in the sound department then ?
<mwe> Draco: he's the best
<PoLL> there is a netboot image for 6.10 ?
<Draco> its so silly I installed the first time everything worked fine I reinstalled coz i made a booboo and now I ge tno dvd sound
<viller> ubuntu has all ports closed in default?
<firepol> PoLL, yes there is, the link i gave before
<flossgeek> viller: yes
<PoLL> 2 weeks ago i searched my ass off but found none
<viller> flossgeek: how can I open a port?
<viller> flossgeek: or two :P
<mwe> Draco: try running alsamixer and play with it. what are you running that you're expecting sound from? maybe esd has excluded the application you're trying to use
<PoLL> thx 4 the link
<firepol> PoLL, same for me. i found it by lucky
<firepol> by luck
<firepol> thatr0s why im reporting here that the netboot image is not advertized enough
<flossgeek> viller: you could install firestarter a GUI for IPTables to do that I thinks
<firepol> i couldnt find using the search function in ubuntu.com
<Draco> mwe ive tried vlc and gxine to play movie files, i get the video but no sound
<viller> flossgeek: I don't want to install more clutter :(
<mwe> um firestarter can block access, not provide it
<viller> flossgeek: I'll just read stuff about iptables
<firepol> PoLL, asd my blog is quite indexed ill write a post there, so who will google around will find it
<flossgeek> viller: in that case you can do it through the terminal, you will have to find an iptables guide plenty of them
<mwe> openening port means have something listening on it
<mwe> if nothing is listening it's "closed2
<PoLL> very good!
<SubMOA> mwe, sorry for the delay!! Japan
<SubMOA> mwe, youself?
<Draco> mwe alsa mixer gives me three choices of devices: ensonic audiopca (alsa mixer) ; sblive 5.1 (alsa mixer) ; Sigmatel (oss mixer)
<mwe> SubMOA: oh. I don't know the shipment times to Japan
<apokryphos> ubotu: jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<SubMOA> mwe, shipment times?
<SubMOA> mwe, oOo, I think that was for Theodor, who seems to not be here anymore
<viller> after dealing with iptables, should I restart networking?
<QwertyM> does Wine come by default in the 6.06 CD ?
<viller> QwertyM: I don't think so
<QwertyM> okay, thanks viller
<viller> I'm not sure but I'm running 6.06 and don't have wine installed :)
<viller> and I haven't uninstalled it either
<apokryphos> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<adas> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-169-65-59.cmdnnj.east.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<accept> How do I sync my Windows Mobile PDA on Ubuntu?
<adas> jest ktos z polski ?
<FirstStrike> Umm
<FirstStrike> accept: There's an application for that, but it's a real pain in the behind.
<FirstStrike> Let me see if I can find it..
<adas> JEST KTOS Z POLSKI EJKA GOSCIE ??
<QwertyM> viller, I guess not too, I installed it on edgy actually. Was asking cuz I got to run some windows programs in a friend's place, and he has 6.06 :)
<apokryphos> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FirstStrike> !english | adas
<ubotu> adas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<accept> FirstStrike: ok
<apokryphos> adas: and no caps, please.
<adas> sorry only polish  :(
<apokryphos> !pl | adas
<ubotu> adas: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<FirstStrike> accept: synce
<adas> no caps ok
<adas> :)
<adas> yes pl
<accept> FIirstStrike: is it in the repos?
<adas> bye :)
<FirstStrike> accept: sudo aptitude search synce
<FirstStrike> accept: but yes, it is
<accept> ok
<FirstStrike> accept: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce
<accept> but I see here a thing only for KDE
<accept> FirstStrike: Have you used it?
<FirstStrike> accept: kde apps will run in gnome. you'll just have to install the kde-base so they'll run.
<FirstStrike> yes, i used it..albeit a long time ago. i never got it to sync properly with my dell axim x50v.
<kane77> how do I find out what graphic card is in the computer?
<FirstStrike> accept: please see here for more info, compatibility lists, etc: http://www.synce.org/index.php/SynCE-Wiki
<accept> FirstStrike: Ok. My father needs it.
<SubMOA> can anybody tell me how to import a new screensaver into Edgy?  I want the BSoD screensaver
<FirstStrike> kane77: open the case up and look at it! :P
<mitrovarr> I'm trying to do an alt-install and I'm getting an error about an unclean file system.  Is it possible for this sort of thing to wreck other partitions on the same drive?
<kane77> FirstStrike, I cant... its sealed... and it's not mine computer...
<mitrovarr> I really have no idea why I'm getting that error, because I'm formatting the drive I'm using as my root mount point.
<mitrovarr> well, the partition
<FirstStrike> mitrovarr: run a fsck on the drive
<anto9us> kane77, in a command prompt type lshw and look for the section marked *-display
<kane77> anto9us, thanx... I'll try that
<phatlip> can anyone help me with an ubuntu install? i get to the LiveDesktop and try to install - i get through the live install - but on the restart (after removing the CD) i get: cannot access tty; and all i have is a cli where i can do nothing.
<slacker_nl> lo
<phatlip> please, i've just wiped my HDD out.
<mitrovarr> FirstStrike:  Says it's clean.  Could it be messing with one of the other ext2fs filesystems on one of the drives?
<viller> how can I test if a port is open?
<slacker_nl> question regarding the boot CD: I/O error; error reading from boot cd: where can I find the logs of twhat is trying to do?
<felixfoertsch> What does it mean if I get the message "mount: /dev/ is not a block device" from a loki installer?
<slacker_nl> viller: netstat -an | grep portnumber
<viller> slacker_nl: it gave me ok, does that mean it's closed?
<anto9us> phatlip, as long as you haven't formatted you may recover your partitions by recreating them with the same size and type, also, I've found better success with the text based alternate install cd on some systems
<slacker_nl> eh? if you want to check wheter port 80 is open, do netstat -an | grep 80 ; if you get output the port is open
<kane77> are there drivers for integrated graphics ProSavage available?
<slacker_nl> viller: otherwise paste to output to pastebin
<viller> slacker_nl: sorry I read the wrong line
<viller> slacker_nl: I don't get any output at all but the port is not in use currently either
<viller> slaker_nl: should I get the output even when an app using the port is not running?
<phatlip> anto9us: i'll try that
<slacker_nl> viller: netstat -an will always give some output
<slacker_nl> if there is nothing runnning on the port, the | grep portnumber will not return anything
<viller> slacker_nl: well I don't have anything running
<slacker_nl> if somehting is runnig, which opens the port, you wil get output
<viller> but thanks anyway
<slacker_nl> k
<slacker_nl> what do you want to run anywayz
<slacker_nl> ?
<phatlip> there are bugposts about my error all over it seems...
<slacker_nl> question regarding the boot CD: I/O error; error reading from boot cd: where can I find the logs of twhat is trying to do?
<felixfoertsch> What does it mean if I get the message "mount: /dev/ is not a block device" from a loki installer?
<kane77> how do I reconfigure xorg.conf??
<DarthLappy> felixfoertsch: I get that too.
<slacker_nl> kane77: dpkg-reconfige x-org-server
<felixfoertsch> DarthLappy: Do your game installations work?
<sharperguy> kane77, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DarthLappy> felixfoertsch: The game for me is UT2004, and the install hangs midway through.  It doesn't work if I try and play it either.
<anto9us> slacker_nl, it's one of the other tty's I believe, press ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 etc to view them
<sharperguy> slacker_nl, erm, two answers
<slacker_nl> kane77: sharperguy has the correct answers
<kane77> slacker_nl, sharperguy hope that it's what I wanted to do... :D
<stefg> DarthLappy, felixfoertsch : Could it be that this has to do with the /etc/fstab in UUID-style in edgy?... There was a change from Dapper to Edgy in the way how the partitions are mounted...
<slacker_nl> kane77: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep dpkg will give you the line you need
<felixfoertsch> stefg: So what do you suggest?
<DarthLappy> stefg: Hmm, maybe it could be.  Would changing them to the devices themselves hurt?
<slacker_nl> anto9us: I'm trying to install ubuntu
<slacker_nl> I cannot swith to another tty
<anto9us> slacker_nl, yes you can, there's no permanent logging as such, just a tty output
<stefg> DarthLappy, felixfoertsch : I'd backup the original fstab, rewrite it in  /dev/ -style and see if that changes something
<slacker_nl> anto9us: I cannot switch, believe me :)
<slacker_nl> I get a popup with the error, and the only option I have is to reboot
<DarthLappy> stefg: Sounds like a plan.  I'll brb 'cause I've gotta move my laptop.
<darich> hey all
<obstfliege> guten morgen
<felixfoertsch> stefg: Is there a tutorial to explain that?
<felixfoertsch> :D
<darich> am trying to intall edgy eft on a friends laptop using the alternate CD
<darich> but....it froze at 85%...while installing Ubuntu Desktop...
<darich> the main install cd runs like a dog
<slacker_nl> well, 14 minutes left for the edgy iso is in
<Stalwart> anyone installed edgy in server install mode?
<darich> so this is the best way of doing it....
<kijjaz> i've got a dpkg problem: Removing graphviz-cairo ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm: 11: dot: not found
<darich> any suggestions of possible fixes would be great
<kijjaz> and it causes: dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<darich> or other approaches
<anto9us> slacker_nl, so you're not getting it to boot from cd?
<kijjaz> what should i do?
<slacker_nl> anto9us: even the "check cd for errors" is failing due to this error"
<Schalken0> this isnt something i can try out with the livecd so i ask - in edgy, when you insert a cd and its icon appears on the desktop, does it say the cd's name?
<stefg> felixfoertsch: it's dead simple: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup ... sudo nano /etc/fstab... the /dev/names are already in the file, only as comments... see 'man fstab' for the details
<slacker_nl> anto9us: correct, well, it boots the cd (you get the install menu, but when it tries to access the cd to get the files, its fails)
<anto9us> slacker_nl, if system will boot and work with other cd's then it sounds like that cd may be bad
<blas> hi, i booted from  ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso, and it freezes at step6. "starting partition", any idea?
<slacker_nl> anto9us: don't know for sure
<slacker_nl> anto9us: but Im downloading an new image
<kijjaz> dpkg has a problem here: how can i force apt-get to remove a package although it has a dpkg error?
<slacker_nl> and will burn it afterwards
<stefg> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mitrovarr> does anyone know of any modern hardware that ubuntu (and linux in general) just refuses to run on?  I just recently built a new machine, and linux seems to hate it; my ubuntu install on it died horribly, and the live cd fails just as badly.  A lot of livecds (but not all of them) freeze up on boot as well.
<stefg> mitrovarr: SATA?
<mitrovarr> I'm trying a new install from the alt-install cd but I don't really have much hope for it
<mitrovarr> indeed.  ICH7.
<kijjaz> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mitrovarr> stefg:  But it seems to see the drive and it did run off of it for a while.
<kijjaz> -_-"
<rawrbbq> gah
<rawrbbq> my beryl is acting strange
<mitrovarr> stefg:  It seemed to really get nasty when I installed the new graphics card and power supply
<rawrbbq> =(
<mitrovarr> stefg:  There any known issues with nvidia 8800s?
<rawrbbq> beryl is rotating on it's own and doing other features on its own
<rawrbbq> =(
<mitrovarr> stefg:  So what exactly are the issues with SATA like?
<stefg> mitrovarr: it's not the nvidia-card... certain motherboards and SATA-Controllers are troublesome for the stock ubuntu-kernels. Add the exact model and make of your MoBo together with 'Linux' into ggogle and see waht it gives
<rawrbbq> anyone know what to do what to do with my beryl problem? =(
<felixfoertsch_> DarthLappy: Do you happen to have no floppy drive?
<DarthLappy> felixfoertsch_: No, I have one.
<anto9us> rawrbbq, might be best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<rawrbbq> ok
<rawrbbq> thx
<|markie|> my screenrefresh is fixed at 85 HZ.... no matter what i change in xorg.conf
<|markie|> any ideas
<slacker_nl> anto9us: when booting in textmode I get the error dusk error BB, AX=4280, drive AC
<stefg> !fixres | |markie|
<ubotu> |markie|: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anto9us> slacker_nl, with a new cd?
<daedra> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<slacker_nl> funny.. cannot boot from this cd, please use cd2 or try a bios update
<slacker_nl> anto9us: no, with the old one
<anto9us> slacker_nl, yes, still sounds like could be bad cd
<mitrovarr> stefg:  I see issues with the jmb361 chip on the board, but I disabled it.
<slacker_nl> anto9us: it does eh..
<slacker_nl> oh well
<stefg> mitrovarr: does the board have PATA-ports, too?
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, sounds fishy... I just installed beryl yesterday and I had a few problems myself
<SubMOA> one sec
<anto9us> slacker_nl, check it for smudges :)
<SubMOA> let me send some links
<slacker_nl> anto9us: already did
<felixfoertsch_> Could anyone help me installing UT2003? It simply does not work. I do get errors while typing the keycode.
<slacker_nl> nothing on the CD
<mitrovarr> stefg:  yes, one from the ICH7 and one from the JMB361.  It's got a SATA from that chip, too, but it's not in use either.
<stefg> !xgl | SubMOA
<ubotu> SubMOA: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<anto9us> slacker_nl, well, maybe that's it, there's loads on mine ;)
<rawrbbq> btw, how am I supposed to install this game?
<rawrbbq> http://icculus.org/neverball/
<SubMOA> stefg, thank you
<mitrovarr> I get the same error in a  lot of the distros
<mitrovarr> "i8042.c:  Can't read CTR while initializing i8042."
<stefg> mitrovarr: so your disks are PATA. you don't use the SATA-ports?
<SubMOA> !xgl | rawrbbq
<ubotu> rawrbbq: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<slacker_nl> anto9us: I wll try it with a another CD
<slacker_nl> 1 minute left and then the DL is completed
<mitrovarr> stefg:  no, the primary hard drive is SATA, and there's one on the PATA port too
<rawrbbq> uh
<slacker_nl> 23 secs..
<accept> Can I use Conqueror (was it with K) on Gnome but with the KDE Base installed?
<mwe> rawrbbq: sudo aptitude install neverball
<rawrbbq> oh
<rawrbbq> k
<mitrovarr> stefg:  I have 4 sata ports and 1 pata port from the ICH7 and 1 sata and 1 pata from the JMB361
<mwe> !info neverball
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<SubMOA> rarwbbq, I followed this to a T and everything is now kosher
<rawrbbq> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SubMOA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy?highlight=%28beryl%29
<mitrovarr> stefg:  Primary drive is on SATA 1 on the ICH7 and secondary drive is on the slave of the PATA of the ICH7
<mwe> accept: you can use gnome apps in kde and vica versa
<mwe> rawrbbq: then try that
<eegore> This there a version that will run off of a 1 gig usb stick?
<mwe> rawrbbq: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stefg> mitrovarr: If you want to do the full diagnostic program set the pata-drive as primary, install to it (including grub in the MBR) and check if it runs then. Then you can shift the install to a sata drive to compare results...
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, I think you can click on the .tar.gz link and everythng is pretty much automated after that... providing you have a (I think) packet manager
<SubMOA> in regards to that game
<klotho> hey, does anyone know if there's a way to determine if all 196.207.*.* addresses are in Africa?
<anto9us> eegore, you can make one, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SubMOA> ryan, I like your name
<SubMOA> <==Ryan
<mitrovarr> stefg:  I'm checking into that "i8042.c:  Can't read CTR while initializing i8042." error.  My new install gives that instead of failing silently like the old one, and I think that might be the key.
<Sebboh> I use firefox under ubuntu, and I haven't had a lot of luck getting add-ons to install.  Is there an "Ubuntu way" of doing this?  (Just like there is an "Ubuntu way" of being root...? :P )
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, any luck?
<ryan> hi SubMOA
<SubMOA> How are you doing, ryan?
<klotho> what's the ubuntu way of being root?
<SubMOA> klotho,  I think Sudo
<klotho> oh. that.
<mitrovarr> wow, it's always reassuring when fsck dies during boot.
<SubMOA> I think so, just try sudo su, i believe... I'm new, though... when the blind leadeth the blind...
<Sebboh> sudo.  The default installation doesn't include a root password at all; it's impossible to *log on* in as root.
<stefg> mitrovarr: Seems like a kernel bug in the 64-bit kernel (according to google) ... tried a 32-bit version already?
<anto9us> Sebboh, no, they should work after restarting firefox, firefox is installed by default though, you shouldn't have needed to install it
<rawrbbq> I installed the game
<rawrbbq> but my beryl is still screwed
<rawrbbq> =(
<SubMOA> sebboh, really?  I just recently installed Edgy (first time to linux) and i remember having to do some stuff where I had to sudo su
<mitrovarr> stefg:  No.  I suppose that's next.  Time to download yet another installation CD.  Bah.
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, are you new to Ubuntu and/or Linux?
<melon> can somebody point me in the direction for information on how to get ubuntu to detect my phone (connected by usb) please?
<rawrbbq> yes
<Sebboh> Well, the "Web Developer 1.0.2" extension hangs on "checking compatibility"...
<stefg> mitrovarr: it's winter here... so teh heat coming from glowing network-cables is just welcome :-)
<chrissturm> if i want to move /var to a different partition, what options do i need in the cp command to copy all file owners, links and attributes correctly?
<anto9us> melon, lsusb and dmesg are 2 useful commands there
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, I am, too, so I know what I would do:  Follow all the directions on this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy?highlight=%28beryl%29
<SubMOA> basically reinstall, I guess
<seamus7> What would cause my laptop to all of a sudden have access to larger resolutions .... I thought it was impossible to go beyond what I thought was its default 1280x800
<mitrovarr> Just for the record, MSI motherboards are as buggy as an amazon rainforest.
<Sebboh> sub, yes, you have to be root sometimes, but you can't "log on" as root.  The password for root is "*", which isn't a valid MD5 hash.. So logins for root are effectively banned.
<SubMOA> ...not sure how to UNISTALL it, so you can have a nice clean reinstall, though
<rawrbbq> hum
<anto9us> seamus7, it may be offering larger virtual desktops
<SubMOA> sebboh, ohh... I thought I just used my login password, but I'm probably thinking of something different
<mitrovarr> stefg:  Trust me, the 8800 makes enough heat for even the coldest user.
<stefg> and noise...
<SubMOA> sebboh, like for the Synaptic Package Manager... I always have to type in my password
<mitrovarr> stefg:  it's less a network card and more of a space heater that renders on the side.
<mitrovarr> stefg:  err, video card
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, I would hang out a big and see if someone else can help
<SubMOA> sorry
<jzh_daemon> SubMOA, I am not "RYAN" who registered
<benjamoon> hey there - can anyone help me with a grub command line? i'm trying to boot a winxp on hda4 but am getting a 'hal.dll not found' error
<SubMOA> big should be bit
<SubMOA> jzh_daemon, sorry?
<benjamoon> I know it has something to do with thr grub set up.... but what??
<seamus7> anto9us: well i was activating the BigDesktop mode for two monitors and now my laptop is saying it's displaying at 1280x1024 .... will this be harmful for the laptop monitor if its default resolution ceiling had been 1280x800 ??
<mitrovarr> stefg:  I think you're right about the 64 bit thing.  I tried booting into my old install on the PATA drive that hasn't been maintained in about a year, and it booted right up.  It's 32 bit.
<anto9us> seamus7, no, if it can display it then go with it
<melon> lsusb outputs: Bus 006 Device 015: ID 04e8:665c Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd <-- which i guess is good that it finds it.. though.. i still can't seem to do anything with it..
<melon> but cheers.. a step in the right direction i guess :)
<anto9us> seamus7, that said, however, that resolution isn't suitable for widescreen display, the aspect ratio will be distorted
<stefg> mitrovarr: kernel bug.... not much you can do, except to look for a patch and build your own... or simply use 32-bit, add a bugreport to launchpad and wait approx. 6 months to (maybe) get a fix
<seamus7> anto9us: one other thing .... I've noticed my login display fonts are a bit out of wack .... when I type in my name and password the characters are larger than usual
<hambone1943> does anyone know default location of where wallpaper files are stored? tia
<rawrbbq> hum
<mitrovarr> stefg:  I think we're going to be on 128 bit software before they get the bugs worked out of 64 bit operating systems.  I know 64 bit xp is supposed to be even worse.
<rawrbbq> it seems that the problems stopped when I turned off conky
<rawrbbq> strange..
<SubMOA> seamus7, I've noticed the same thing, except everything is smaller
<anto9us> melon, dmesg after plugging it in will indicate if it detects and loads a driver for it
<SubMOA> rawrbbq, what is conky?
<rawrbbq> eh
<stefg> mitrovarr: that's why i wait at least another year before going 64-bit/quadcore ...
<anto9us> melon, you'll then be able to restart ekiga or whatever and select the usb device as your input and output
<rawrbbq> it shows stuff on the desktop, like cpu-usage, network-usage, harddrive and so on
<seamus7> SubMOA: I hate it cause I know it's something minor ... somewhere... causing this .... I had just reinstalled fglrx 8.28.8 after trying to get 8.32.5 working and failed
<mitrovarr> stefg:  Ah, well, core 2 duos practically operate better in 32 bit anyway.
<anto9us> seamus7, mine are like that with native nvidia drivers, it's not such a big problem that's caused me to investigate and solve it though
<SubMOA> seamus7, wow, I start to feel good about knowing a bit about Linux, then I read  that and realize I'm totally ignorant.  Anyway, I installed Beryl the other day and everything on my login screen got pretty tiny... I thought maybe I had altered a resolution on accident when i messed witth the xorg.conf file, but everything after that worked fine.
<SubMOA> as to what yoyu said... ummm... good luck?
<seamus7> anto9us: no it's not ... (i hope) ....
<red> hello how do i mount gmail?
<Sebboh> reg, google for fuse gmail
<anto9us> seamus7, sorry, was referring to font size on login
<red> fuse gmail?
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<red> ok thnx
<stefg> !info libfuse
<ubotu> Package libfuse does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in any distro I know
<eegore> !how to make a grub boot disk
<stefg> eegore: no, it's not that simple :-)
<seamus7> When I go BigDesktop ... I wonder how it computes the resolution ... the one that goes something like 2560x1024?
<Sebboh> reg, once you know how it works, check your package manager for the packages you need.  Fuse is filesystem user space something.  It has a gmail plugin.  As I understand it, fuse+the gmail plugin is the best way to mount a gmail account as a local filesystem.  I don't know if ubuntu has packages for fuse; it probably does.
<stefg> !grub | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eegore> I am going to hose my windows partition
<seamus7> I previously had 2560x800 but I now can't seem to get it to back ... I'm sure it's a resolution setting in my xorg.conf
<slacker_nl> anto9us: a new CD did the job
<slacker_nl> anto9us: the edgy live cd boots just fine
<stefg> !fixres | seamus7
<ubotu> seamus7: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anto9us> slacker_nl, cool :)
<asfalt> hello, regarding LTS, will edgy become a LTS release in time to come or will be there a different LTS release? not too familiar with ubuntu history and the release cycle
<stefg> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<seamus7> stefg: is fixres | a command?
<asfalt> thanks
<stefg> seamus7: yes, it's to tell the bot that he should spit out a link for you to read
<eegore> I want to make a rescue disk incase my windows drive gets hosed
<seamus7> stefg: oh duh :( sorry
<smoenux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> :-)
<SubMOA> Does Edgy have crypto built in?
<pinchartl> hi
<stefg> eegore: backup is spelled like : Take half a day of time and a pile of CD-R's/DVD-R's, get a good backup-app like partimage and meditate about your life while sitting in front of a blue screen, only busy with changing media :-)
<SubMOA> hello
<pinchartl> I'm running into the mysql amd64 sigill problem. does anyone know if a fixed packages is available somewhere ?
<SubMOA> no idea, sorry
<eegore> stefg: yeah but I have three games that are not ported to linux even though I have signed petitions for them to be
<daedra> anyone know of any console-based msn clients?
<eegore> CS:Source, pariah and Eveonline
<stefg> eegore: that's a good measure.... but what has this to do with setting up a viable backup policy?
<ba5e> has anyone got a widescreen here working without a problem?
<stefg> me
<eegore> backup is not the issues, I can reinstall quicker, I just need a boot floppy so I can reinstall grub when it does get hosed
<SubMOA> maybe something here daedra :http://www.hypothetic.org/docs/msn/resources/projects.php
<stefg> eegore: grub is on the CD's... boot the CD...esc to the command line, there you are
<IdleOne> !grub | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daedra> thanks SubMOA
<benjamoon> c bon, j'ai trouv un super doc sur Grub http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#hal.dll_is_missing_or_corrupt
<SubMOA> no prob, hope it helps
<benjamoon> pr ceux qui s'interesse ;-)
<daedra> ive got everything in console that i need, apart from kopete :)
<stefg> benjamoon: english in here, please... french is in #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> benjamoon,  english please. et nous avons deja un super doc concernant grub essai !grub
<burepe> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daedra> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Draco> Hi, I am adding a second drive to my machine but I am unsure as to what to make the access path and what filesystem to use ?
<SubMOA> CLMsn, daedra looks to be the only on on that list that's command-line
<Infeliz> speak english or eat baguettes
<arieen> bum
<stefg> Draco, two drives open up clever posibilities to increase performance. But to give you more advice you'll have to provide more info
<Draco> stefg: I already have a drive running with the system on it all I want to do is add a second drive for storage nothing fancy
<Draco> the drive may also not be permanent so I dont want the system to depend on it
<stefg> draco: do you dual boot with win, or do you just need ubuntu to read the drive?
<Draco> just ubuntu
<SubMOA> any info on Edgy Eft built in encryption?
<Draco> would that be ext3 ?
<stefg> draco so hook it up to the system, partiton it, format it with ext3 or reiserfs. make a mountpoint in /media (maybe /media/storage) and edit /etc/fstab to get the drive mouznted at boottime
<Draco> so I can create my own mount point instead of of using the drop down list ?
<KDan> clean install of ubuntu desktop 6.10 on my father's laptop... no errors during install, everything appears to have gone fine... look at the documentation, "how to mount windows disks".. Step one is go to "System > Admin > Disks". Small problem: no item called "Disks" in System > Admin. any thoughts?
<stefg> draco: to be honest.: i ignore all the gui-tools in ubuntu for that, so i cant tell how they work. I do things like that from the console
<KDan> (no item called anything remotely like 'disks')
<Draco> stefg: im still a newb so im weary of console
<bbieber-lap> Anyone know how to re-open a bug in launchpad...? It was previously rejected because the original reporter couldn't get a valgrind log....
<stefg> draco, i can walk you through that... all i need to know is the device name of your new drive
<Draco> stefg: /dev/hdb1
<burepe> Isn't there a fix for choppy video playback? Direct something or other?
<Zaggynl> How do I check if someone is connected to vino?
<stefg> draco... hmmm is hdc empty? would be better to have the second disk on a separate IDE channel
<Draco> stefg I have to dvd writers on second channel
<neutrinomass> Does anybody have a usb adsl modem that uses the ueagle-atm driver or at least the CD with the firmware ?
<stefg> draco: ok, i see... so the drive is already connected, all you need to do is format and mount it, right?
<Draco> stefg yup thats it
<KDan> what's the apt-get package for the "System > Admin > Disks" config utility in ubuntu desktop? Doesn't appear to have installed on my 6.10 install
<stefg> draco, so give me the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please, to have a look how the kernel sees your disks now
<pinchartl> is there a way to configure apt to ignore updates for a specific package ? I downgraded mysql-server-5.0 from edgy to dapper, and would like apt-get not to upgrade the package to edgy
<stefg> pinchartl: google for apt-pinning
<pinchartl> stefg: thanks
<Riyonuk> Where do I check partitions and hardrive space?
<stefg> df -h
<Draco> stefg:  done, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39148/
<stefg> k
<stefg> Drako: get a terminal and 'sudo -s'
<stefg> you are root then
<Draco> done
<Schalken> when you insert a cd in edgy and its icon appears on the desktop, does it say the cd's name?
<slacker_nl> Schalken: yes
<KDan> seriously... where is the "System > Admin > Disks"? Why is it missing and/or how can i make it show up?
<stefg> Drako : mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<Draco> kdan aure you logged in with permissions to see it ?
<Schalken> slacker_nl: good, because it didnt when i used kubuntu and i didnt like it! :P
<stefg> Draco : mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<KDan> Draco: i'm logged in as the only user that can log in on that system
<KDan> it's a normal user on the sudoers list
<Draco> stefg:  done
<Schalken> also does ubuntu color the output of ls by default?
<hkBst> does ubuntu have i686 compiled kernels in addition to the i386 ones?
<KDan> are you saying that i only get a partial list unless i do something special?
<stefg> Draco: mkdir /media/storage
<Draco> stefg:  done
<stefg> Draco Mount /dev/hdb1 /media/storage -o users
<stefg> Draco: mount /dev/hdb1 /media/storage -o users
<Schalken> hkBst: not sure about edgy, but dapper did
<Draco> stefg permission denied : /dev/hdb1 /media/storage -o users
<stefg> draco: are you still root?
<Draco> stefg:  bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied as root
<Draco> yup
<stefg> HUH?
<Riyonuk> I cant seem to find GTKWifi in Synaptic, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34645, anyone know if its ubuntu reposotories?
<stefg> OK, FORGET THE -O USERS
<stefg> ooops
<Draco> still denied
<KDan> What is the ubuntu package that contains "System > Admin > Disks"?
<stefg> draco any warnings when you did mkfs.ext3?
<Schalken> KDan: gparted...or maybe thats 'partition editor'
<slacker_nl> Draco: mount /dev/hdb1 /media/storage -o users
<KDan> Schalken: is that what System > Admin > Disks maps to?
<KDan> if you run it on your box, does it start gparted?
<SubMOA> crypto on Edgy? Anybody?
<Draco> thanks slacker_nl that worked
<stefg> draco: anyway, doesn't matter. To make the mount permanent you neet to add the disk to /etc/fstab.. i think it's safest if you paste me your /etc/fstab to pastebin
<Draco> k one sec
* slacker_nl grrrsss
<KDan> aha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260317
<Draco> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39149/
<stefg> k
<kane77> is there something with real transparency for gnome?
<reiki> how do I find the UUID for ALL partitions on my system if tehy are not all in dev/disk/by-uuid
<ttyfscker_> !ubotu w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beasty> kane77: beryl :p
<LjL> !blkid | reiki, not sure what that means, but
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blkid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> err
<LjL> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kane77> beasty, beryl doesnt work for me.. :(
<slacker_nl> pffff
<slacker_nl> this is NOT funny anymore
<beasty> mm reiki is a old chinise massage technique to heal ppl
<reiki> beasty? yes... I am trained to master/teacher level :)
<Draco> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39149/
<beasty> reiki: nice ;)
<stefg> draco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39150/
<beasty> reiki: i have my first degree
<beasty> reiki: what form ?
<IdleOne> !fstab | KDan
<ubotu> KDan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reiki> Usui Shiki Ryoho
<IdleOne> !diskmounter | KDan
<ubotu> KDan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<stefg> draco so replace /etc/fstab with the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39150/ ... sudo mount -a ... there you have it
<beasty> reiki: so do i ;)
<Draco> all done
<phatlip_> i'm running into the bug where you get "cannot access tty;" after the splash screen hangs ( https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487 )
<Draco> stefg:  do I have to have lost and found, its  been created on that drive ?
<stefg> draco so you've got the drive on the desk now, no?
<phatlip_> i need to modify the xorg.conf file - but can't get to a CLI to do that.
<Draco> stefg: yup drive is there called storage
<stefg> lost+found is required by ext3 and created automatically
<reiki> LjL, thanks for the blkid thing... THAT shows all partitions and UUIDs ... HOWEVER the UUID for hda1 and sdb1 are the same.... so much for unique IDs
<phatlip_> someone suggested booting with break=bottom - how can i do that?
<Draco> cool well looks like im all set
<LjL> phatlip_: boot into recovery mode...?=
<sc0tty> hello
<Draco> stefg:  thanks a mil for the help
<sc0tty> I'm having a weird problem with my nvidia driver :s
<stefg> draco so write on it, to check if everything is ok
<LjL> reiki: the same? ugh. file that as a bug i guess!
<phatlip_> LjL: using the alternate install CD or live ?
<IdleOne> phatlip,  hit alt+f and type terminal
<IdleOne> alt+f2
<LjL> phatlip_, using your installation. at the Grub menu, select recovery mode
<reiki> LjL, I clone sdb1 from hda1 .... I can't find any way to GENERATE a new UUID
<sc0tty> it works fine, but every time I boot my ubuntu X fails to start, saying that the module in the kernel isn't the same version as my driver (I'm on 6.06)
<sc0tty> but if I stop gdm, unload nvidia (modprobe -r nvidia) and reload it (modprobe -i nvidia)
<Draco> stefg: You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<LjL> reiki: ah, it's a clone, i see... well hold on, i'll try to find out how UUIDs are generated
<sc0tty> and start gdm again, it works fine :s
<stefg> i knew that...
<phatlip_> LjL, thanks.
<slacker_nl> c'mon..
<beasty> reiki: i migt switch to tera mai
<sc0tty> the only idea I have is to build my own kernel, to avoid that problem, but I'd like to avoid it :p
<reiki> beasty: don't be fooled... in the end there is only one
<LjL> phatlip_: but wait, you don't *have* an installation yet? in that case, i'd just try the alternate cd i guess
* slacker_nl appears to be not installing Ubuntu on this ****** pc :(
<Draco> stefg: permissions are -r--r--r--
<stefg> draco. if you copy files over which belong to your user (and have write permissions set) you can write to them. but the copying has to be done with sudo cp ...
<slacker_nl> ....
<slacker_nl> I need the AMD version
<slacker_nl> how could I have missed that!
<beasty> i know reiki :)
<beasty> but it's just that the tera-mai system has more 'practice evenings' in my area
<Draco> stefg:  that cant be the solution ? I need apps to write to write to the drive
<Stalwart> i have problem with ubiquity
<phatlip_> LjL, i do have an installation.
<Stalwart> http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqz8.png
<phatlip_> LjL, i tried the live CD - installed, no dice on restart. then i tried alternate.
<phatlip_> then i looked up bugs. now i'm here.
<KlausVonEisenerz> Hello, any ideas in this ? The following packages have unmet dependencies: build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<KlausVonEisenerz> ( i've done apt-get update , and /etc/apt/sources.list looks ok i think )
<Draco> stefg:  ?
<LjL> phatlip_: well, i don't know about that specific bug, but i'm pretty sure you *will* be able to reach a console by either using plain recovery mode, or at worst removing the "splash" kernel parameter (in the Grub menu again - select the entry, hit E, select the kernel line, hit E, remove 'splash' and add 'nosplash')
<davidwinter> hi all
<slacker_nl> KlausVonEisenerz: g++ is in the libg package I believe
<stefg> draco: unmount the drive again and set the mountpoint permissions. sudo chmod 755 /media/storage
<davidwinter> what's the best way to check if I have the nvidia drivers installed correctly? I've checked the xorg.conf file and it has 'nvidia' in there. But I don't see the Nvidia logo at bootup
<KlausVonEisenerz> slacker_nl, so i should install it manual ?
<Theodor> Guys I'm having this problem:
<phatlip_> LjL, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487 - the bug. now confirmed.
<phatlip_> LjL, thanks, i'm going to try the work around.
<Theodor> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:06:06.0
<Theodor> and this:
<Draco> stefg:  umount: only root can unmount /dev/hdb1 from /media/storage - whats command for unmount ?
<stefg> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<Theodor> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8284647
<stefg> sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<Theodor> What the heck is that?
<reiki> trying to find out how to generate a UUID for a cloned drive. I currently have 2 drives with the exact same UUID.... not good
<Riyonuk> WhooHoo! Finally, my internets back, stupuid program, how do I get rid of GTKWi-Fi?
<LjL> reiki: is that an ext2/3 filesystem?
<reiki> LjL yes, ext3
<LjL> reiki: then "man tune2fs", search for the "-U" option
<stefg> draco: so that's sudo -s, then umount /dev/hdb1 , chmod 755 /media/storage, mount -a
<reiki> ok thanks...
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, how did you install it?
<davidwinter> what's the best way to check if I have the nvidia drivers installed correctly? I've checked the xorg.conf file and it has 'nvidia' in there. But I don't see the Nvidia logo at bootup
<Riyonuk> I downloaded a .deb and ran sudo dpkg..yeah something like that
<sc0tty> dkpg -r nameOfPackage
<stefg> davidwinter: newer drivers dont do that no more
<yango> hi, how to configure ubuntu's evolution to check automatically for Spam? (i've tried the manual but the option it shows doesn't appear in my menus!)
<slacker_nl> KlausVonEisenerz: apt-file search g++ will give you all packages where g++ is included
<davidwinter> stefg: the nvidia logo at bootup?
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, dpkg -r file.deb -r to remove the package
<KlausVonEisenerz> slacker_nl, thanks
<der0b> morning folks, is there some trick to performing a standard upgrade of beryl from the repos.  I find that until I reboot, beryl is unstable after an upgrade.  I've restarted gdm hoping to fix the problem, did nothing for me.  ideas?
<stefg> davidwinter: exactly
<tafsen> How do I find out where's my Windows partition is? (hd?,?)
<slacker_nl> KlausVonEisenerz: aptitude install apt-file fist
<slacker_nl> first
<davidwinter> stefg: thanks - is there any way to check that they're working ok?
<KlausVonEisenerz> slacker_nl, okay
<stefg> glxinfo | grep direct
<davidwinter> stefg: thanks :)
<un_operateur> tafsen, fdisk -l /dev/[hs] da       ---  should list it
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<daedra_> ah GNU screen is so cool
<Draco> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39151/
<Riyonuk> IdleOne, I followed OmegaMike's instructions, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34645&page=2
<IdleOne> dpkg -r gtkwi-fi or whatever the package name was
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<Draco> stefg: permissions still read only
<Riyonuk> Alright thanks all!
<my_haz> How to i encrypt a file?
<treat> anyone know any dvd-authoring software other than qdvdauthor?
<stefg> draco: hmmm ... check 'dmesg' in a terminal if there's any sign of a 'filesystem panic'
<Riyonuk> Now, How do I defrag? Or does linux even have that -_-
<slacker_nl> Draco: change the permissions options to rw in /etc/fsta
<slacker_nl> +b
<IdleOne> Riyonuk, defrag is not necessary in linux
<my_haz> Riyonuk: you don't do that in Linux
<ubuntu-newbie> how do I start apache2?
<stefg> slacker_nl: good catch!
<my_haz> Riyonuk: UNIX was made for lots of files :D
<Riyonuk> Oh
<Riyonuk> Awesome
<Riyonuk> And what about seeing my hardrive space?
<stefg> df -h
<my_haz> ubuntu-newbie: apache is a whole world, you should read a proper tutorial on the subject
<my_haz> Riyonuk: df -h /usr
<reiki> LjL, tune2fs looks like it will generate a new UUID. Now I have to wonder if I will have to manually create the symlink in /dev/disk/by-uuid and.... where else? Hard to find "for humans" documentation on this
<daedra_> lol
<Riyonuk> Yeah I noticed that, it installed a bunch of files
<pike_> ubuntu-newbie: if you installed via a ubuntu repo then sudo /etc/init.d/apache start  or stop or restart   take a look at the /etc/init.d/ directory for other services
<ubuntu-newbie> tried that
<ubuntu-newbie> removed apache, installed apache2 with apt-get
<my_haz> Riyonuk: you might also check out "top" and "du -h ."
<tafsen> un_operateur, what's the difrence from hd0,0 and hda1?
<nolimitsoya> could anyone advice me on how to enable encryption on  a rfi logitech keyboard?
<Riyonuk> my_haz, this? /dev/hdd1              54G  3.0G   48G   6% /
<ubuntu-newbie> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart does nothing, no output
<Draco> slacker_nl:  id assume that to be rw instead of ro ?
<slacker_nl> jep
<my_haz> Riyonuk: looks about right
<un_operateur> tafsen, you mean whats the diffy between hda0 and hda1?
<Riyonuk> Man I love the terminal :D
<my_haz> Riyonuk: you might think about downloading the pkg, gkrellm or torro
<Riyonuk> my_haz, what are those? Care to give me a command :p
<my_haz> Anyone know how to encrypt a file on my hardisk?
<stefg> man gpg
<Draco> ok done how do i reinitialise the disk ?
<LjL> reiki: i don't think you'll have to generate them manually... but perhaps it'll be safer to do this from a live CD
<my_haz> Riyonuk: they are pkages that help you see what your system/disk are up too
<my_haz> Riyonuk: they give your desktop a mad scientist type feel :D
<tafsen> un_operateur, no. When I typed what you said I got a list of hda1 hda2 hda3 etc.  But in the /boot/grub/menu.lst there's nothing like that. There's only hd0,0 and etc
<daedra_> htop is an awesome version of top for process monitoring
<Riyonuk> Wtf, I thought you guys said ubuntu had no registry...after doing du-h, I found "./.registry/HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/XPde/Desktop/Config"
<un_operateur> mykilx, errm this could work  -- openssl base64 < filename > filename.encrypted
<reiki> LjL, I don't have a liveCD for edgy. And if I create one.... what would I do when I boot it?
<w3ccv> ubuntu-newbie, try   /etc/init.d/apache2 start  - nor restart  you may not see any command line output what does 'ps -ef | grep http'  show
<stefg> tafsen: grub counts 0,1,2, kernel/fstab count 1,2,3 ... (hd0,0) == /dev/hda1
<ubuntu-newbie> pike_: I already tried sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start / stop / status / restart and got no output. Nothing running on port 80
<daedra_> Riyonuk: that would be a mounted partition
<Riyonuk> No, I formatted my whole hard drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> could anyone advice me on how to enable encryption on  a rfi logitech keyboard?
<my_haz> Riyonuk: that must be for some application
<my_haz> Riyonuk: there is in registry in UNIX
<Riyonuk> I tihkn its from xpde
<tafsen> stefg, so hda2 is hd1,0 or hd1,1?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ijnqx!*@*]  by LjL
<w3ccv> ubuntu-newbie, have you set up the httpd.conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.242.47.191]  by LjL
<lupine_85> tafsen: (hd0,1)
<un_operateur> tafsen, hda1 by fdisk corresponds to hd0,0 in grub, hda2 to hd0,1, etc
<stefg> tafsen: hda2 is (hd0,1)
<pike_> ubuntu-newbie: i havent installed apache in ubuntu.. ls /etc/init.d| grep apache  shows what?
<Draco> slacker_nl: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39152/ please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*aquariou@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.116.102]  by LjL
<pike_> ubuntu-newbie: well havent installed since hoary anyway
<tafsen> thank you guys ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*ijnqx@*]  by LjL
<Riyonuk> my_haz, I cant seem to find torro
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ijnqx!*@*]  by LjL
<narvik86> Draco: sudo mount -a ?
<Draco> slacker_nl: here is fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39153/
<ubuntu-newbie> pike_: shows apache2 (6.10 comes with apache, but I removed that using the package manager and used apt-get to install apache2)
* mode/#ubuntu [+d ubaronm]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d llesleyy]  by LjL
<ubuntu-newbie> w3ccv: the httpd.conf is in /etc/apache2, but I haven't editted it
<stefg> draco there's a typo in your fstab, i think
<narvik86> Draco: ops sorry, there is #, maybe show us /etc/fstab
<my_haz> Riyonuk: let me see if i can remember the name
<Draco> here is fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39153/
<ubuntu-newbie> w3ccv: ps shows nothing running (apache or http)
<Draco> just changed ro to rw
<ramvi> Evolution only wants to spell check in English for some reason..? But my whole OS is in Norwegian. How do I fix this?
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, can you navigate to http://localhost ?
<ubuntu-newbie> nope
<pike_> ubuntu-newbie: i know apache2 uses seperate config file paths so i wouldnt think that is the problem.. not sure you could just try launching it like sudo apache2& and if it gives any errors maybe try #apache
<w3ccv> ubuntu-newbie, I think you need to configure that before anything will run.  starting apache should show errors in /var/log/messages i fi tdoesn't start, and may tell why.  sounds like it's time for you to RTFM -
<stefg> draco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39154/
<my_haz> Riyonuk: i don't remember the name exatly install gkrellm its the more common.
<un_operateur> pike_, use apache2ctl instead  -- sudo apache2ctl start
<firepol> hi there. anybody had problems enabling DMA on SATA Hard disks? Did you solve it, how?
<Riyonuk> my_haz, what exactly does gkrellm do?
<pike_> un_operateur: gotcha
<gregoire> hey! I have some problems to get my wifi card working on feisty. The chip is bcm4309 (rev 03)
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<JosefK> foobar^, if you're the guy that built the Edgy Emacs packages, thanks ^^
<gregoire> stefg: thanks
<narvik86> stefg: what pass column(in fstab) means?
<my_haz> Riyonuk: i found via "apt-cache search 'system monitor' " torsmo :D
<w3ccv> ubuntu-newbie, yes apachectl is another way, but the config has to be set up.  RTFM
<stefg> narvik86: man fstab
<my_haz> Riyonuk: torsmo is the one
<Riyonuk> ahh
<Riyonuk> so sudo apt-get install torsmo?
<codemonkey2> anyone know about zeus webservers? i need to get an apache .htacces with rewrites working
<my_haz> Riyonuk: thats the  one :D
<Riyonuk> Oh yeah, Im awesome
<my_haz> Who knows how to encrypt a file on the disk
<Draco> stefg:  amended remounted and -r--r--r--
<Riyonuk> -_-
<Riyonuk> E: Couldn't find package torsmo
<stefg> Draco: and if you sudo chmod 755? how's it then?
<my_haz> Riyonuk: my system is a bit dated but i got it from "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe "
<ubuntu-newbie> no output in syslog or messages
<stefg> Draco: sudo chmod 755 /media/storage ? how's it then?
<ubuntu-newbie> this is turd
<my_haz> Riyonuk: you did do "apt-get update"
<Riyonuk> Uhh how come firefox wont start?
<Riyonuk> no
<w3ccv> my_haz, you can use PGP or GnuPG
<my_haz> w3ccv: but then won't i need some key if i wan't to open it on another computer
<my_haz> w3ccv: like some special file or something?
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, how about in /var/log/apache2
<felixfoertsch> Could anyone help me with this problem: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/7960/screenshotyi4.png?
<ubuntu-newbie> nope, just two empty access.log and error.log
<w3ccv> my_haz, yes.  remember the 'passphrase'
<codemonkey2> anyone know about zeus webservers? i need to get an apache .htacces with rewrites working
<Draco> stefg:  chmod simply returns to prompt with no errors
<ttyfscker_> is there no w32codecs for ppc?
<Draco> stefg:  but no change to permissions
<my_haz> w3ccv: yes the password, but also like some special key file, correct?
<stefg> Draco: that's good...
<ttyfscker_> nor flash-plugin?
<my_haz> w3ccv: because its like an public key thingy
<Riyonuk> How do I remove the firefox flash plugin?
<stefg> Draco: sometimes (for obscure reasons to me) it takes a reboot...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Draco> stefg: folder reading shows drwxr-xr-x
<stefg> bingo!
<Draco> well cant hurt to reboot be right back
<tafsen> Is this enough too make an entry for Windows in grub? title           Window$ XP
<tafsen> root            (hd0,1)
<stefg> cahinloader +1
<stefg> chainloader +1
<tafsen> what does chainloader +1 do?
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, check if apache is responding - sudo apache2ctl -v
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, this too - sudo apache2ctl -l
<ubuntu-newbie> will do
<JimmyJo22> hi
<JimmyJo22> mchte gerne diesen 3d desktop installieren habe eine nvidia 7600 go und ubuntu 6.10 gibt es dafr vielleicht eine anleitung?
<Riyonuk> Nothing loads in firefox >_>
<un_operateur> !de | JimmyJo22
<ubotu> JimmyJo22: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<w3ccv> my_haz, if you just encrypted, I don't think so, but it you encrypt it to someone else, then you do.  Or you could use zip -e to encrypt.  No I haven't done it but worth a try.
<stefg> tafsen: man grub :-)... chainloader gives control to NTLDR, which boots win then
<daedra_> hey what can I use to burn an iso at command line?
<stefg> cdrecord
<stefg> !bashburn
<ubuntu-newbie> un_operateur: I get a response
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashburn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info bashburn
<ubotu> Package bashburn does not exist in any distro I know
<ubuntu-newbie> Server version: Apache/2.0.55
<compengi> JimmyJo22, das ist ein englisch channel, #ubuntu-de in deutsch :)
<accept> How do I set up my Wlan card so I can see all of the WiFi networks of my area, and if possible, connect to them?
<ubuntu-newbie> plus a module list
<my_haz> w3ccv: what would be the command with gpg ?
<accept> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<codemonkey2> grr who knows about zeus webserver
<my_haz> Riyonuk: how did you mess up firefox?
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, the first lists the version the second a list of modules, right?
<reiki> LjL, ok I used uuidgen to create a new uuid. I assigned that uuid to /dev/hda1 as per tune2fs using the -U parameter. blkid still shows duplicate uuids and there is no symlink in /dev/disks/by-uuid ..... this is kinda maddening :)
<ubuntu-newbie> un_operateur: yes
<GreyGhost> /msgf ubotu !modem
<Draco> stefg:  well no luck on reboot
<Riyonuk> my_haz, I dont know it just takes a loooong time for any page to load, GAIM keeps crashing, sometimes firefox loads and quits, Im going back to windows :p
<Draco> this is just nuts
<Theodor> Hey, I currently have 3 partitions. Drive D where I have my windows installed. Driver E is where I want to install my Ubuntu and drive F where I keep my data.
<Theodor> What to choose in the installation?
<Draco> i cant believe how hard it is to add a hard drive
<Riyonuk> I should have kept my windows partition, it was so fast
<M0E^lnx> can someone tell me which kernel ships with edgy?
<daedra_> do I need any other flags on cdrecord like devicename, target etc?
<codemonkey2> anyone know about zeus webservers? i need to get an apache .htacces with rewrites working
<my_haz> Riyonuk: maybe you should have
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, ok, check if the syntax of all the apache config files is ok -- apache2ctl -S
<Theodor> I'm presented with the following: Resize SCSI1 (0,0,0) partition #5 (sd) and use freed space.
<stefg> draco: the drive is writable by root... get to the properties-tab and check 'write' for group, too
<Theodor> Erase entire disk
<Theodor> Use the largest continuous free space
<my_haz> Riyonuk: Linux is fast, actually i a much more usefull on on a unix box, but if you like windows then use it
<Theodor> and manually edit partition table.
<GreyGhost> hmm.... my dial up modem used to work with 6.6 but not with 6.1
<Draco> stefg:  tried wont allow me to tick any of those boxes
<Theodor> What should I choose? I want to keep my drive D and F where I have my windows data.
<GreyGhost> 6.06 6.10
<stefg> Draco ... as root... gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<Riyonuk> my_haz, Unix box? You mean like a computer made for linux?
<my_haz> Riyonuk: exactly
<Draco> stefg:  ok u lost me on that last one
<Riyonuk> :o
<un_operateur> ubuntu-newbie, sorry that was supposed to be  apache2ctl -t .. apache2ctl -S should give you a list of loaded virtual hosts
<Riyonuk> my_haz, I want one...
<my_haz> Riyonuk:  i used Solaris for a long time, then FreeBSD now i use linux
<ubuntu-newbie> will give it a go
<my_haz> Riyonuk: i don't like winodws, but thats just me
<Theodor> Any ideas people ?
<No_Hope>  is any 1 in here looking for great web hosting at cheap prices ?
<my_haz> No_Hope: free :D
<ubuntu-newbie> un_operateur - i've f'cked something up. will have to sort that out first
<ubuntu-newbie> thanks for your help
<jessed> hello i'm new to ubuntu and i am trying to install ndiswrapper. I followed the instructions to get an error so i believe its somehting with the kernel.  when i type in sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` command i  recieve an error E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r.  Could anyone please give me some insight to this issue
<Riyonuk> I dont know, Im serisoly considering going back to windows, it was waaay faster than my ubuntu, maybe its just my machine
<ikonia> Riyonuk: any OS is only as good as its configuration
<my_haz> jessed: "run the command uname -r"
<No_Hope>  www.vibenet-hosting.com is the place sorry to advertise we just want to make the website known and do our best to get people good priced packages
<Theodor> Fellas, I really need someone to reply.
<Theodor> What should I choose?
<my_haz> jessed: actually you can just "sudo apt-get install linux-headers"
<jessed> my_haz ok
<stefg> Draco... ah, i did a mistake ... chmod 775 , not 755 ... so sudo chmod 775 /media/storage
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, windows runs out of steam after a couple of months -- its gets awfully slow
<ikonia> my_haz: he has to be missing the ticks
<GreyGhost> how do i figure out to which COM port my modem is in?
<Riyonuk> un_operateur, not mine :p, mine used less than 50mb of Ram
<codemonkey2> anyone know about zeus webservers? i need to get an apache .htacces with rewrites working
<jessed> i get the erro E: package linux-headers has no installation candidate
<my_haz> jessed: `this-in-ticks-is-a-command`
<Draco> stefg:  ok well i got to it from gksudo nautilus just add group ?
<GreyGhost> under win its COM1
<my_haz> jessed: `ls /usr/pcorn"
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, what? you were running win 2.1?
<LjL> reiki, have you rebooted? i guess that the uuid will only be read again after a reboot. also, i suppose you better leave the partition unmounted while changing the blkid
<Riyonuk> un_operateur, no, windows xp home
<pike_> jessed: make sure not to use quotes like ' use ` or an alternative is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jessed> greyghost: no such file or directory
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, errm, i dont believe you
<GreyGhost> jessed ... ?
<Riyonuk> *pro
<jessed> sorry my haz
<GreyGhost> k
<Riyonuk> un_operateur, its true. I could tell you where to get it >_> but you guys dont support warez :p
<stefg> Draco... yes. i try to avoid to make the drive world-writable.. but group-writable is fine. then change the group to , say, 'users' and make yourself member of group 'users'
<reiki> LjL I'll try a reboot. :)  this whole UUID thing is a bit weird though..... just not a lot of information on it and what's out there can be a bit "sketchy"
<jessed> my_haz: mind if i pm you?
<Draco> stefg: ok done that and 775 not reflecting gonna reboot
<rusher> hello
<stefg> Draco... hold on... do something first:
<w3ccv> my_haz, gpg -c <filename>   This will encrypt with symetrical cypher   output goes to filename.gpg. then use gpg -d <filename.gpg> to decrypt and redirect to a  new filename
<my_haz> jessed: go for it
<stefg> too late :-/
<GreyGhost> !hi | rusher
<ubotu> rusher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Riyonuk> un_operateur, believe :p
<my_haz> w3ccv: i will try
<rusher> thanks h
<rusher> anyone try debian sarge ?
<LjL> reiki, well, it's rather new. at least, it being actually used for identifying partition is new.
<Riyonuk> GreyGhost, you have to get a bot to say Hi for you >_>
<my_haz> w3ccv: that works, excapt i don't like the stdout bit, hehe
<GreyGhost> Riyonuk ,thats equivalent to a "hi" from everyone in here ;)
<my_haz> w3ccv: funny words :D
<Riyonuk> Are there slipstreamed version of ubuntu?
<Riyonuk> :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<w3ccv> my_haz, if it is a binary file, yes they look funny on the screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.184.118]  by LjL
<jhammel> hello.  my right alt key doesn't work in ubuntu edgy.  i can get it to work in gnome using http://speeves.unt.edu/newindex/?p=185, but in fluxbox (my preferred wm) i am pwned
<un_operateur> Riyonuk, I run XP too -- XP pro infact -- and with no apps running, it's already using > 128Mb and about the same in Page File usage
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*mncassan@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d A] kPf]  by LjL
<Riyonuk> haha lame :p
<jhammel> anyone know how to fix this?  the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-162852.html don't seem to help :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Draco> stefg:  permissions changed read write exec for group but i still cant write to it
<rusher> write to what draco
<stefg> Draco, right, because you are not a memeber of users
<rusher> add your name to the group in /etc/group
<Draco> rusher:  write to my stupid hard drive im trying to add to the computer
<Riyonuk> OMG...Ill be browing in firefox and it will just quit
<rusher> chmod 777 /mnt/dir  and chmod 777 /dev/hd?
<rusher> do that as sudo
<Draco> stefg:  the default user isnt a member of groups ?
<Riyonuk> un_operateur, Operating System RAM Memory Usage > 42Mb ( 3Mb)
<Riyonuk> WINDOWS folder > 397M
<stefg> chmod 777 makes it world-writable.... i have bad felings about5 that
<rusher> just as a test
<wouaren> hi all
<rusher> you can change it to 614 later
<my_haz> Riyonuk: is your system fully up-to-date
<Riyonuk> hi wouaren
<Riyonuk> my_haz...I dont know
<Riyonuk> But I know it has something to do with that flash plugin..if only I could uninstall it
<stefg> Draco: better idea... make the group of the folder 'plugdev' :-) ...
<rusher> chown user:user foldername or device
<Draco> stefg:  eh ?
<paitart> hi! how do i make my proxim orinoco gold 8420-WD work on my ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<wouaren> does someone know if "news" user log itself sometimes ? I got a certain amount of log lines with "session opened for user news by (uid=0)" in logcheck report... :)
<jessed> hello i'm new to ubuntu and i am trying to install ndiswrapper. I followed the instructions to get an error so i believe its somehting with the kernel.  when i type in sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` command i  recieve an error E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r.  Could anyone please give me some insight to this issue
<stefg> Draco: sudo chown /media/storage root:plugdev
<un_operateur> wouaren, probably root's cron jobs
<rusher> paitart , is it a hd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.98.131.78]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Riyonuk> my_haz, how do I completly update my system?
<paitart> rusher, its a wireless (b)card
<rusher> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rusher> install ndiswrapper and reboot
<Draco> stefg: chown: `/media/storage': invalid user
<wouaren> un_operateur: ok thanks i wondered if it was some kind of hacking !
<paitart> ah ic
<rusher> automatix helps a lot with the ndiswraper thing
<paitart> thanks rusher
<kurodachi> hola
<un_operateur> jessed, perhaps just this -- sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<pike_> paitart: all i had to do was sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules$(uname -r)
<rusher> or seach for it in synaptic
<jessed> it says "you should explicitly select one to install
<Riyonuk> pike_, Hey, whats that game again? I think my firefox is working now
<jessed> E:package linux headers ha no installation candidate
<pike_> Riyonuk: website is temulous.info
<Riyonuk> How do I completely update my system?
<Riyonuk> ok
<Draco> stefg: chown: `/media/storage': invalid user
<un_operateur> jessed, make sure you spelt the thing right -- linux-headers
<stefg> Draco... ok, so make it sudo chown 777 /media/storage ... you can deal with teh access rights later, and read a bit about file-ownerships in Linux
<pike_> Riyonuk: er tremulous.info
<Grizzly616> Hello there, could someone help me please?
<un_operateur> !anybody > Grizzly616
<Riyonuk> downloads?
<pike_> Riyonuk: yeah downloads -- official then whatever mirror
<Grizzly616> huh<
<Grizzly616> ?
<FreeNet> hi people will like some kind soul to explain, how to use virtual directory for web servers? My problem is that i setup a file indexer in my webserver's document root... and one of it's setting asked me to create a folder outside of server root... with the php script set to point at it. so that file uploaded will be sent to there... but till now I cannot get this "so-called" virtual...
<m12> i'm writing a script.  i need it to delete a folder for me.  however RMDIR won't delete a folder unless it's empty.  what should I use instead?
<FreeNet> ...directory up. Will need help in understanding how it works.
<Riyonuk> Well I clicked on offical files and its connecint
<jhammel> m12: rm -rf;  but be warned!  its dangerous
<m12> how so
<Draco> rebooting
<jessed> un_operateur> linux headers is already the newest version
<ultm8> hello every1
<my_haz> Riyonuk: like with the "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ultm8> am having a problem with avast antivirus
<jhammel> m12: well, it will recursively remove everything.  so type it unwisely and your filesystem is pwned
<jessed> yet when i attempt to install ndiswrapper i get all sorts of errors
<Riyonuk> There has got to be something wrong with my connection...this is taking forever
<stefg> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ultm8> getting an error message that says can't write buffer /home/usr/.avast/log/avastgui.log to disk
<ultm8> any body got any clues
<pike_> Riyonuk: youll want to grab the other maps after the initial install
<Aoirthoir> HOOORAY!
<Riyonuk> Its still loading >_>
<Riyonuk> There we go!
<Riyonuk> 100MB wtf
<Riyonuk> >_>
<un_operateur> FreeNet,  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_alias.html#alias
<Riyonuk> 15min remaining, Im gonna go play some smash bros
<pike_> Riyonuk: heh ok
<un_operateur> jessed, what does this command give you -- uname -r
<sainouhe> so i herd u liek mudkips.
<jessed> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Grizzly616> alright... Im having problems with starting my computer, after installing ubuntu on it... I had a windows on the hard disk, but the linux was installed on the scsi drives, and now the grub doesn!t come in, just crashes when it loads. Help me, please!!!
<davidwinter> hi all
<Draco> stefg:  nope the drive is still not writable
<zokzok_> allo
<fabio__|> i would like to install ubuntu server on a machine in the office where i work. that machine has a Raid hardware device, if I try to run a Desktop Ubuntu live cd on that, can i be sure that RAID will be correctly recognized by the ubuntu server installation? thanks.
<un_operateur> jessed, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<slyboots_> Hi
<davidwinter> I've almost fixed my screen resolution on my monitor. I've got it set to 1440x900 (supported by my monitor), however, it appears 'too wide'. That it doesn't all fit on the screen. The right hand portion, perhaps 20px is missing offscreen (the volume icon)
<Vorbote> Grizzly616: Is grub in the first boot disk as per the BIOS?
<jhall> hi. is there a way to pipe colored output to more or less?
<slyboots_> I've run into a little problem, Ran usermod, and its trashed my group settings, so now I can no longer use Sudo
<un_operateur> davidwinter, you probably need to use the buttons under your screen (on the monitor) to fine tune it a bit
<w3ccv> davidwinter, the width control on the monito could fix that
<jhall> or another method to capture colored output?
<Draco> stefg:  nope the drive is still not writable
<Grizzly616> Vorbote> how do i know<
<Grizzly616> ?
<un_operateur> jhall, errm, not really, why the fuss?? :)
<fabio__|> anything nice to handle SVN through ubuntu?
<accept> I need help on how to set up my WiFI router. The network-admin tool shows it but doesn't activate it. and I at least need to see all of the wifi networks. Please help!?
<fabio__|> (i'm looking something like TortoiseSVN for windows)
<stefg> draco : but if you just give 'mount' it's indicated that it's mounted read/write?
<FreeNet> un_operateur: Ok... it's seems to be the perfect solution except can u pls tell me where should i put the <Directory>? Is it inside <VirtualHost *:80>? because i have 3 ports virtual hosting.
<jhammel> accept: to see all the wifi networks, iwlist <device> scanning
<accept> ok
<jhall> un_operateur: well, i'm executing a script that has colored output and my terminal won't let me scroll up. I played with the scrolling settings but it didn't help. My next thought was to pipe the output to more or less but both more and less did not preserve the colored output and was just black and white
<jhammel> accept: that works on most but not all cards
<Draco> stefg: /dev/hdb1 on /media/storage type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<accept> No scan results
<Riyonuk> There has got to be something wrong with firefox or my connection because Im downloading 100mb at 100kb/s and yet when browing it takes a good 5min to load google, why is this? I tried that Ipv6 thing and it didnt help much
<un_operateur> FreeNet, the directory can reamin anywhere on the harddrive --  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stefg> Draco ... where comes that 'noexec' from?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h236n1fls309o1119.telia.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<accept> jhammel: Isn't it supposed to be activated for that to work?
<Draco> stefg:  dunno just typed mount
<jonah1980> hi can anyone please help me out - how do i check if ports are firewalled under ubuntu - i'm using edgy and i've been trying to portforward on my router but they still seem to be closed...
<erchache> anybody uses munin?
<fabio__|> Riyonuk: maybe your dns has some issues?
<plagerism> Okay, I am going to use lvm to create a logical volume across three different sized drives(250gb,320gb and 95gb) Can it still be striped??
<daedra_> can't dd be used to write iso's to disk?
<pike_> accept: steps i do to connect to a open AP: sudo ifconfig ath0 up  then  iwlist ath0 scan  then sudo iwconfig ath0 essid whatevername   then dhclient ath0   your card maybe wlan0 or eth1 or whatever
<un_operateur> jhall, no pager is going to remember colour because it just recieves text piped to it and the colour meta info is not passed into the pipe
<slyboots_> Okay, Is there a way to change the default root password in Ubuntu, *Without* using Sudo?
<jhall> un_operateur: any other suggestions? :)
<stefg> Draco: what happesn if you  'sudo touch /media/storage/testfile' ?
<w3ccv> jonah1980, iptables -L
<jhammel> slyboots_: boot disk?
<slyboots_> I've got a live CD
<fabio__|> can someone suggest me a good SVN client for Ubuntu??
<rusher> i know how slyboots
<rusher> sudo passwd root
<my_haz> slyboots_: log in as root
<slyboots_> My group-settings are trashed, and I can no longer use sudo
<ph8> is nautilus rubbish for anyone else?
<Grizzly616> alright... Im having problems with starting my computer, after installing ubuntu on it... I had a windows on the hard disk, but the linux was installed on the scsi drives, and now the grub doesn!t come in, just crashes when it loads. Help me, please!
<Vorbote> plagerism: No. You have to create a raid0 on them first and the limitation is the smalest drive.
<Riyonuk> Does DNS have to do with browing? This never happened in windows :p
<un_operateur> jhall, I dont think there are any solutions/workarounds as i already explained why
<ph8> it takes a good 7/8 seconds to delete on file on mine atm
<LjL> slyboots_, boot with "init=/bin/sh" as a kernel parameter, then restore your group
<jhall> hmm actually, i wonder if scrollings not working because i'm using screen...
<erchache> i have a trouble with munin...any help?
<ph8> and that operation freezes every other nautilus window
<slyboots_> Hmm.. okay
<asubedi> how would I know if current version of evince is compiled with dbus support
<liakoSS> hi
<my_haz> slyboots_: ctrl alt f2
<Draco> stefg:  returns to prompt and file is created
<liakoSS> ?!?
<pike_> ph8: thunar owns nautilus imo.  naut is too big
<ph8> thunar?
<Riyonuk> fabio__|, how do I fix my DNS?
<stefg> Draco, so it's just a permission thing for you as a user..
<pike_> ph8: xubuntu
<plagerism> Vorbote, can I create a striped logical volume with the same size as the smallest volume, and then a linear of the rest?
<jonah1980> w3ccv, it says something about destination and chains - do i need to put port addresses in too?
<Draco> stefg why cant i be the owner ?
<Vorbote> plagerism: YUP
<fabio__|> Riyonuk: /etc/resolv.conf
<stefg> Draco...you could try, but actually the chmod 777 should have made the drive writabl by anyone
<Draco> stefg it didnt include everyone when i look at properties
<w3ccv> jonah1980, pastebin the output, i'lltake a look
<stefg> draco, so set it... with a root-nautilus
<Draco> stefg:  others has read and execute bit no write
<stefg> so check write
<Vorbote> plagerism: I haven't tried it but try tis, make your LVM, meke two volumes the same size and strip them, it should work (it is relativelively easy to fool mdadm).
<Riyonuk> fabio__|, what about that file?
<erchache> and after....mark wants ubuntu on servers....
<erchache> of 905 persons...nobody uses munin
<Riyonuk> Well I just think I fixed it
<Grizzly616> seeking assistance in running my pc normally, without liveCD, if someone could help me, i would be most grateful!!!!
<Grizzly616> alright... Im having problems with starting my computer, after installing ubuntu on it... I had a windows on the hard disk, but the linux was installed on the scsi drives, and now the grub doesn!t come in, just crashes when it loads. Help me, please!
<jonah1980> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39159/
<Riyonuk> pike_, I fixed firefox :p
<daedra_> jhall: im on screen too - it rocks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p57AC31FA.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<daedra_> you just scroll with pgup/pgdown
<MisterMAD> Ciao a tutti qualcuno parla italiano ?
<daedra_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jonah1980> sorry i left the chat by accident, above is the pastebin for my portforwarding problem
<MohShami> hey guys, I installed ubuntu on my work PC, it had an ATI graphics card, I removed it and started using the built in intel card, which uses the i915 modle, but I can't seem to be able to install it, where can I find that module?
<pike_> Riyonuk: what was problem?
<stefg> Draco: BTW as a side note: run sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/hdb1 (this will free the reserved 5% capacity for root)
<Riyonuk> pike_, remmember I told you that google even took minutes to load?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.132.228]  by LjL
<pike_> Riyonuk: dns thing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.142.8]  by LjL
<Riyonuk> No, I went to about:config and changed ipv6 to true :p
<Riyonuk> anyways pike_, its 78% done
<Grizzly616> OMFG, no one listens to mz questions!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhh!
<FreeNet> un_operateur: Sorry for example give "Alias /img /var/images" - Does the /img folder has to be there in the document root?
<jonah1980> hello can anyone please help me out - i think my system might be firewalled, i've opened up the port on my router but my p2p is still saying it's blocked - how do i check and open the port up?
<cbx33> Grizzly616, what's up?
<Riyonuk> Grizzly616, sorry to tell you, but were volunteers or whatever...gotta be paitent
<plagerism> Grizzly616, whats the error grub gives you?
<Grizzly616> >d
<Grizzly616> wow.
<Fraj> Hi
<Grizzly616> it doesnt give me an error, it just stops
<un_operateur> FreeNet,  /img is the "virtual directory" and should not exist on the filesystem -- meanwhile /var/images is the real directory and should exist
<pike_> Riyonuk: well id install it to my home directory so just run it without sudo. like "bash filename.run" i normally make a /home/user/games folder before hand to install to
<Fraj> how do i find out what graphic card iv got?
<Riyonuk> Hi Fraj
<yakumo> hello i reinstall my ubuntu and backup my file on another disk, the problem is the folder name changed to ???? it is suppose to be a japanese character...
<stefg> jonah1980: you are using dhcp, aren't you?... Port-forwarding only works with fixed IP's in your LAN
<Fraj> hi riyonuk
<Grizzly616> and i have the same problem with other linuxes.
<FreeNet> un_operateur: ok thanks
<Fraj> basically
<Riyonuk> pike_, wtf, I have to make a directory? It doesnt do it by itself? Wow, windows sure has made me lazy
<Fraj> got a problem
<Fraj> everytime i scroll down on any software
<Fraj> the screen kinda flickers
<Fraj> u know when it pauses for a secound and then scrols down
<Fraj> it started when i upgraded to 6.10
<Fraj> any ideas?
<wouaren> perhaps videos drivers not correctly set or mouse driver problem
<Riyonuk> Fraj, sounds like a graphics card kinda problem, I had that problem on windows, I just upgraded my video driver
<un_operateur> stefg, port forward works with auto-assigned IPs too -- but there's no guarantee the port-forward will remain so forever because the IP address of the machine may change
<uu> Fraj: vesa driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Fraj> ok so how do i find out what gfx iv got?
<daedra_> lspci
<Fraj> i kinda chucked my mobo box away
<Fraj> lol
<Riyonuk> :o
<stefg> un_operateur: that's the long version, which i was to lazy to type :-)
<Infeliz> chuk norris
<Fraj> oh wait i found it
<pike_> Riyonuk: itll make a tremulous dir but i dont like having a bunch of random folders in my home directory
<Riyonuk> chuk norris? where >_>
<Fraj> doi go to manufacturers site and dwnload drivers?
<daedra_> behind you!
<Infeliz>  chucknorrised your box away
<un_operateur> stefg, better to have said - port-forwarding on non-fixed IP's is not a good idea ..
<un_operateur> :)
<Riyonuk> Fraj, maybe, if they support linux drivers, somtimes they dont :p
<uu> Fraj: what card you have?
<Grizzly616> and sorry, im just upset about ubuntu completely messing the whole thing up.
<Fraj> its onboard
<jonah1980> i'm using a static ip, but that's as far as i've got!!
<Fraj> Asrock AM2NF4G-SATA2
<sainouhe> <un_operateur> stefg, better to have said - port-forwarding on non-fixed IP's is not a good idea .. < QFT
<fabio__|> when I add a new deb repository (ex: for beryl stuff) sometimes new updates or package (from the original ubuntu rep) appears.. So i don't want to upgrade the stuff for secondaries repositories, how can i know from which repository a package will be upgraded? thanks.
<Grizzly616> And i dont want to use it anymore for now.
<uu> Fraj: that's for you hard disk not video :)
<Riyonuk> pike_, uhh how do I make a folder?
<jonah1980> my service provider has the option to assign a static ip, so i'm lucky there
<andyshack> evening folks. has anyone had any luck getting some of the upnp servers running on ubuntu ? id love to nuke my dos box.
<Fraj> NVIDIA GeForce 6100
<Fraj> thats the chipset
<stefg> jonah1980: so see your routers manual how to set up port forwarding on the ports you use for your P2P
<Infeliz> Riyonuk: mkdir
<un_operateur> jonah1980, but the IP address on your LAN machine must be fixed too for port-forwarding to be guaranteed
<Riyonuk> Ill try
<Fraj> ok it doesnt support linux
<pike_> Riyonuk: mkdir directoryname      or you can just right click and make one using the file manager. so mkdir ~/games  or mkdir /home/user/games the ~/ equals /home/yourusername
<Fraj> :S
<Fraj> onli windows
<jonah1980> stefg, i've done as it says but gtorrent is still saying it's blocked and the port test says it's closed
<Fraj>     *  Socket AM2 for AMD Athlon 64FX / 64X2 / 64 and Sempron processors
<Fraj>     * nVidia GeForce 6100 chipset
<Fraj>     * nVidia nForce 410 MCP chipset
<un_operateur> !paste | Fraj
<ubotu> Fraj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> jonah1980: is your Provider blocking p2p-traffic?
<uu> Fraj: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find where driver is set to vesa, and change it to nv
<Riyonuk> pike_, so mkdir ~/games would be the same?
<Fraj> Integrated NV44 graphics DX9.0 VGA, Pixel Shader 3.0, Max. shared memory 128MB
<jonah1980> un_operateur, how do i do this then? i tried turning dhcp off in networking but then i couldn't acess my router or internet
<pike_> Riyonuk: yeah
<Fraj> ok hold on
<andyshack> jonah1980 : go to canyouseeme.org and test there to see if your port is open.
<Riyonuk> Ok, I see it pike_ but it doesnt have a folder icon, it has a orange circle with a white lock
<reiki> using uuidgen I have generated a new UUID for /dev/hda1. Using tune2fs -U I have assigned that new UUID to /dev/hda1. The new UUID is shown properly in /dev/disk/by-uuid HOWEVER ... blkid still shows the old UUID. How do I get blkid to rescan? It seems to be using a cachefile
<un_operateur> jonah1980, keep DHCP on the router on .. but assign your eth0 a static address
<Infeliz> use nmap -sS :P
<jonah1980> stefg, they might be but i've done as portforward website suggests and tried using the port 60000 instead of 6881
<Fraj> uu
<Fraj> do i open the file xorg.conf
<Fraj> and
<Fraj> replace
<Fraj> Driver		"vesa"
<Riyonuk> how do I delete a file?
<Fraj> vesa bit with nv
<Fraj> then save?
<un_operateur> jonah1980, after you assign a static address, make sure the ports are being forwarded to the right IP address
<un_operateur> Fraj, stop
<pike_> Riyonuk: its not a fps but you can apt-get install wesnoth wesnoth-music   kind of a might and magic game not bad
<Riyonuk> Fraj, make it one sentance
<jonah1980> un_operateur, thanks, so am i leaving the dhcp on the networking options in ubuntu and just changing within the router or vice versa?
<Fraj> make what one sentence?
<Riyonuk> pike_, I gotta delete that games folder, it wont let me :(
<Fraj> my writing?
<Riyonuk> yes
<Fraj> oh right ok  sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.108.9.121]  by LjL
<Fraj> so am i doing ther ight thing?
<pike_> Riyonuk: rm filenaem or rm -fr directory  to delete a folder and contents or rmdir to delete empty dir
<uu> Fraj: yes, replace vesa with nv
<Fraj> ok
<Fraj> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<un_operateur> jonah1980, no no no, otherway around --  keep the router acting as a DHCP server -- but assign a ststic IP address to ubuntu
<Fraj> it ownt let me :S what do i do?
<un_operateur> static*
<un_operateur> Fraj, sudo gedit /path/to/file
<jonah1980> un_operateur, cool thanks, what do i put for subnet and default gateway settings?
<uu> Fraj: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf, replace vim with your favorite editor :)
<stefg> jonah1980: i just tried to ping you... i suspect port 60000 is simply closed by your ISP... he might have a 'only known ports' policy
<un_operateur> jonah1980, I dont use gnome -- but i think this should work at your terminal -- network-admin
<Riyonuk> pike_, it says uncompressing and 2 rows of dots, is this right?
<pike_> Riyonuk: yeah
<un_operateur> jonah1980, the IP address and subnet mask depend on what your router uses for it's LAN/private address
<Riyonuk> wtf, hey theres kinda like a install screen
<Riyonuk> its just crappy looking XD
<un_operateur> jonah1980, best you check the router now and find out
<xecto> cn
<Riyonuk> Cool its installing
<Riyonuk> this is so exciting
* Riyonuk watches
<daedra_> lol what's installing?
<pike_> Fraj: i love vim but as uu said replace that with an easier editor like nano or even gedit
<jonah1980> un_operateur, it says subnet mask: 255.0.0.0   -   but how do i find the gateway?
<Fraj> im using vim :)
<Riyonuk> pike_, it worked! It has a black planet on the left...
<un_operateur> jonah1980, errm, hold up -- first, get to the router, and find out what it uses for it's LAN/private address
<stefg> jonah1980: look at your routers docu
<pike_> Riyonuk: it launched automatically?
<Riyonuk> pike_, but I dont see it in Applications/Games...yeah
<pike_> Riyonuk: it wont setup shortcuts
<Fraj> ermm it wont let me type stuff in lol
<jonah1980> un_operateur, what's that, the MAC address??
<pike_> Riyonuk:  youll have to go to /home/games/tremulous or wherever you installed and type ./tremulous to run
<un_operateur> jonah1980, no, IP address -- LAN-side IP address
<Riyonuk> pike_, meh, thats lame
<jonah1980> un_operateur, my static ip? that my provider gave me?
<Riyonuk> is it multiplayer? If so I wish to play you :p
<un_operateur> jonah1980, usually something like -- 192.168.1.1 / 255.255.255.0
<un_operateur> jonah1980, nope, thats the WAN-side/public IP address, you need the other one
<Fraj> ok i chaned it now what do i do?
<Fraj> reboot?
<pike_> Riyonuk: ln -s ~/games/tremulous ~/Desktop/Tremulous   to make a shortcut to desktop
<cbx33> ipconfig
<pike_> Riyonuk: er ~/games/tremulous/tremulous i mean
<Riyonuk> wait..what?
<pike_> Riyonuk: id just use the file maner for now to navagate to it and then doubleclick the ln -s makes a symbolic link or a 'shortcut' to things
<Fraj> uu
<Fraj> pike ?
<Fraj> riyonuk
<Fraj> any ideas?
<Fraj> iv changed itt o nv
<pike_> Fraj: you saved changes
<Fraj> do i need to reboot?
<pike_> ?
<Fraj> yes
<jonah1980> un_operateur, all i can find is the static ip i've been given, which is there on router with subnet thing next to it
<uu> Fraj: yes, reboot, or press ctrl-alt-backspace - this will kill your X-server
<Riyonuk> pike_, ok, I made the shortcut, it has no cool icon though :p
<Fraj> ok tanks
<pike_> alt-ctrl-backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pike_> does it run?
<daedra_> anyone know of a decent ncurses based music player that deals with playlists?
<un_operateur> jonah1980, you on ubuntu now?
<jonah1980> un_operateur, it's got the option to set a dhcp start and end address if this helps?
<jonah1980> un_operateur, yeah edgy
<genius314> I need help fixing my resolution
<Riyonuk> pike_, uhh yeah, the link is broken, so I figured I would just type Tremuluous in the terminal and it says "bash: tremuluous: command not found
<Riyonuk> "
<un_operateur> jonah1980, type this out at your terminal -- ifconfig -a
<pike_> Riyonuk: open a terminal then just ./tremulous
<daedra_> !mpg321
<ubotu> mpg321: A Free command-line mp3 player, compatible with mpg123. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10.3 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 128 kB
<emacla> How do i use Makefiles to install software that i have downloaded?
<daedra_> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> Well I navigated my way to the actual folder, is it the pic of a spider, pike_?
<pike_> Riyonuk: it should have made a shortcut in your home dir you have to in terminal either type the full path to something or if youre in same dir ./file  to run it
<pike_> Riyonuk: i dunno i have a very simple setup no gnome
<Ha1> I just got my internet working. I need to install a Gaim plugin. However, there is no plugins directory in /home/myname/.gaim
<Ha1> What do I do?
<piiimp> where would i go to customize my 'Applications' menu.  THere's obsolete entries under 'Games' etc that I want to remove from the menu
<Riyonuk> Ahh, pike_, I figured it out, its .x86
<Fraj> hi im back
<Fraj> its fixed!
<jonah1980> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39167/
<genius314> I tried changing my resolution to 1280x1024, but when I restarted, I had a resolution of 1280x800, and can't go up to 1024. Can anyone help?
<Fraj> how do i change my resoulution ?
<un_operateur> piiimp, (what a name??) -- at your terminal -- gmenu-simple-editor
<Fraj> thank you for all your help!
<stefg> piiimp: that's almost disturbing windows'ish... right click on the App-menu and select edit
<Ha1> I just got my internet working. I need to install a Gaim plugin. However, there is no plugins directory in /home/myname/.gaim
<Ha1> What do I do?
<piiimp> thanks guys sorry if the name offends =)
<pike_> Riyonuk: default graphics  settings are crappy youll have to go in options and scale em up once the game is running
<Riyonuk> pike_, wow, 2min into the game and Im lost, Ok I go to Play and then what do I do?
<daedra_> ctrl+alt+plussign cycles through resolutions
<un_operateur> jonah1980, ok, thats well and good -- now what's the output of this -- route -n
<Fraj> now the problem is it wont let me increase ther resoulution from 800X600 !
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.229.36]  by LjL
<pike_> Riyonuk: play then there should be a button to toggle to "internet" servers then refresh or maybe 'retrieve list' or something
<Ha1> I need to install a Gaim plugin. However, there is no plugins directory in /home/myname/.gaim. What do I do?
<jonah1980> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39168/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.226.48.84]  by LjL
<Riyonuk> ok
<genius314> Ha1: There's no plugin directory at all?
<Fraj> pike
<stefg> Ha1: i'd /j #gaim for that
<Fraj> the problems fixed but now the resolution wont changed fomr 800X600!
<pike_> Fraj: nvidia card?
<uu> Fraj: edit the xorg.conf again - you should find Modes line
<Ha1> Genius: Nope
<Fraj> yeh nvidia card
<McFlow> hello everyone!
<McFlow> i need help concernig trouble with my alsa and oss sound anyone able to help me?
<Fraj> whats the command again to get xorg.conf up ?
<Ha1> Genius: I have some plugins working, though, so I know theyre there
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<uu> Fraj: oh, and you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - it would be kind of user-friendly stuff :)
<Riyonuk> pike_, is it possible to run it not fullscreen? Like in a little screen to the side?
<reiki> still working on this UUID thing.... blkid does not appear to function without its cache file at /etc/blkid.tab. And if the cache file is incorrect it does not appear to update .... this seems broken
<pike_> Fraj: as uu said.  also check the wiki on installing nvidia drivers wiki.ubuntu.com
<un_operateur> jonah1980, ok, the IP address to be used is 10.0.0.15, subnet maskk: 255.0.0.0 and Default Gateway : 10.0.0.2
<pike_> Riyonuk: i think so it would be under options
<Riyonuk> in the game, or in folder?
<pike_> Riyonuk: in the game. you shouldnt have to do any more setup out of the game
<Fraj> ok uu
<McFlow> my problem is that alsa sound comes with a bit latency... for example in call of duty running with wine: i shoot and one second later i hear it.... its like that with every application....
<McFlow> is it normal?
<piiimp> i just noticed, using the 2 methods you guys told me theres a bit of a difference...  i did the right-click on applications menu and selected 'Edit Menus' and removed an entry I didn't want there, but it still shows up just doesnt have a checkmark beside it anymore.  However if I use the 'gmenu-simple-editor' command it brings up the same editor but that entry is no longer even visible...
<Fraj> can utell me the thing so i can bring up the xorg conf
<Fraj> the one u told me at the begining
<Ha1> I need to install a Gaim plugin. However, there is no plugins directory in /home/myname/.gaim. What do I do?
<genius314> Ha1: Actually I don't have a plug-in folder either. It could be in a different folder, or Gaim uses a different way to store plug-ins.
<Morrissey> Hi! I just updated to latest SVN of beryl ... but now it wont take my buttons on the mouse ... ie: Button 17 (wich xev shows) used to enable window picker ... but now I cant set the button to "17" in beryl-settings anymore .. why?
<pike_> McFlow: i havent had that problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.226.6.61]  by LjL
<stefg> !xgl | Morrissey
<ubotu> Morrissey: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ha1> genius: Oh dear
<genius314> Ha1: What do you need to do that requires you to access the plug-in folder?
<Fraj> uu ?
<Morrissey> stefg, what would that do for me?
<Ha1> Genius: I just need to install a plugin
<Fraj> pike how do i call the config from the terminal?
<un_operateur> piiimp, use the right-click method and restart gnome -- the setting ought to stick then
<genius314> Ha1: Did you look for it in the package manager?
<stefg> Morrissey: a freindly hint to ask that in #ubuntu-xgl, beryl questions are offtopic here :-)
<piiimp> mm ok thanks
<uu> Fraj: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Fraj> thanks
<Ha1> Genius: Look for what?
<Morrissey> thanks then stefg  :)
<Fraj> Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x640" "640x480" "640x400"
<piiimp> also wanted to add, this distribution is great, and nice to see such helpful irc channel as well..  cheers all
<Fraj> what do i do here?
<Kirrus> I upgraded my laptop to Edgy, I'm now getting a lag whilst scrolling in firefox. I remember having this problem when I updated my desktop, and found a solution on the forums, but I can't find it there now. Any sugesstions (I think it was something to do do with refresh rate)
<Ha1> [I have a similar lag, I avoid it by using pagedown :-\] 
<Fraj> kirrus
<Riyonuk> pike_, uhh there is no options, and I selected source to internet and refresh list and it says its getting it but its taking a looong time
<Fraj> same problem as me
<Fraj> its ur gfx
<Fraj> :)
<Nibbier> Kirrus, i had similar problems with xinerama
<genius314> Ha1: The plug-in. Look for it in the package manager.
<Ha1> Genius:No, its written specially by a mate to get around some issues I been having
<Fraj> uu what do i do with the modes?
<uu> Fraj: look for DefaultDepth    - the Xserver will use Modes for that depth
<Ha1> Ive
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Fraj> DefaultDepth	24
<Fraj> ok got it
<Ha1> Genius: So I need a manual install, or to put it in the right place
<Fraj> Depth		24
<Fraj> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x640" "640x480" "640x400"
<Fraj> now what uu?
<McFlow> i have this sound latency since ive done this teamspeak how to...
<McFlow> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound
<McFlow> teamspeak still does not work, and the sound has a latency since then....
<McFlow> is there another way except reinstalling dapper? ty
<genius314> Ha1: Ok. Well I don't know, then. I'm going to go look for the folder, but I might not find it.
<Ha1> Genius: Thanks
<uu> Fraj: and you are at stuck at 800x600 ? maybe monitor section, the sync ranges are too narrow.. better go for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answer all the questions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Fraj> ok
<Fraj> thanks
<Kream> hi all, what is  (realistically) the maximum size required for /usr partition ? I'm making an LTSP server on a machine with 320gb of space - I want to dedicate the maximum amount of space to the users' home directories, but will probably also be doing some development work on it
<piiimp> oh one other question, is it not possible to share the sound device with an app using ALSA and OSS simultaneously?
* LameBMX rolls on the floor laughing
<LameBMX> <-- just got done reinstalling over sound ... but i learned the issue
<Ha1> Genius: Any luck?
<daedra_> q
<genius314> Ha1: Check in /usr/lib/Gaim. It might be what you're looking for.
<Ha1> k
<Ha1> ty
<piiimp> example... I want to play the game 'Savage' and use 'TeamSpeak' while playing.  I can only have sound working in one or the other, not both at once...
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with a sound issue im having please.  Read this URL this will better explain my issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39117/
<M0E^lnx> hey guys.. I'm trying to install edgy... and I'm at the mount point section... I've specified the / the /home and swap... but when I click forward, it says no root file system....
<Theodor> I need help installing Ubuntu please.
<Sainouhe> I need help getting rid of my ex.
<paitart> hi! how do i install the proxim orinoco gold card (model Number 8420-wd) on my ubuntu 6.06?
<Kirrus> "/" is your root... have you specified a bootable partition?
<lumaQQ> having problems with converting MP3 to OGG
<lumaQQ> ~~ any help 
<Kirrus> sorry Moe^lnx: "/" is your root... have you specified a bootable partition?
<genius314> Ok, I'm stuck here with a widescreen resolution, but my monitor isn't widescreen. In other words, I have 1280x800, and I want 1280x1024. Can anyone help?
<alexcs786> waw! so many people use ubuntu!
<Jussi01> Hei all, how do I open a port in ubuntu(for bittorrent)??
<Kirrus> Jussi01: do you have any firewalls installed?
<Jussi01> yeah, but not on at the moment - firestarter
<Jussi01> arent all the ports closed by default?
<Theodor> Guys, I need help in installing Ubunut. I'm currently in choosing which partition to use.
<Theodor> Any ideas?
<Kirrus> Jussi01: firestarter runs in the background unless you specifically tell it not to, have you opened the control panel, and stopped it?
<Theodor> I have 3 partitions, one for windows, one free and the other to save data on.
<Jussi01> oh, no I havent
<alexcs786> Theodor, how big is your HD?
<Kirrus> Jussi01: try that
<rocknrolf77> Anyone who knows what ports to open for gaim/msn?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* alexcs786 wants to help Theodor, but he might answer the questions
<Theodor> It's 60 gb. I have 30 for windows "First driver", 20 for second driver "the one I want to install Ubuntu on", and 3 gb to store my data files when I'm using windows.
<Theodor> Currently, it's telling me that I need to choose partitions to mount / and swap
<Theodor> but no idea what to choose.
<lumaQQ> 
<paitart> hi! how do i install the proxim orinoco gold card (model Number 8420-wd) on my ubuntu 6.06?
<alexcs786> delete the 20gb partition
<alexcs786> create one with the same size of your RAM memory
<Jussi01>  Kirrus: ok, that sorts it, now how do I permanently open the port?
<genius314> Theodor: I think you aren't supposed to partition it until you are installing Ubuntu. I did, and I can't use 20GB of space.
<alexcs786> flag it as swap
<Theodor> How can I do that from within the Ubuntu installation ?
<jonah1980> un_operateur, hi again, sorry chat disconnected when i rebooted router
<michaelpo> how do you make gaim auto join a # of certain server?
<jonah1980> un_operateur, so will i have to put a different ip address and settings if i switch router/modem off and then on again?
<alexcs786> you are at the live CD or DVD, right?
<Theodor> DVD
<Theodor> I can go back to where I choose what method I ned.
<alexcs786> so, quit the instalation program
<Theodor> need*
<jonah1980> un_operateur, the shieldsup website test is still saying my 60000 port is closed!!
<Theodor> then ?
<dllh> getting a "no route to host" error when trying to ssh from one ubuntu box on my network to another; I could connect last week!
<alexcs786> and use a partitioner
<alexcs786> I guess Qparted is available
<Theodor> I need to partition the free drive, yes?
<alexcs786> yes
<Kirrus> Jussi01: OK, if you go into the firestarter control panel, look around for a tab of ports... sorry, I havent used firestarter in ages: use firehol instead...
<alexcs786> to create a swap file
<Theodor> How much do I need for the swap file ?
<genius314> Ok has anyone ever been able to configure a 1280x1024 resolution on two monitors with two ATI cards?
<alexcs786> is your computer a laptop?
<Theodor> yes
<alexcs786> so, another use to the swap partition is hybernation
<Theodor> Okay
<Kirrus> Jussi01: you need to define a set of open ports, the range 6881-6999 normally suffices
<Theodor> but there are more options like: /home and the like. I don't have to specify these ?
<alexcs786> so, Alt+F2
<artbird309> Theodor: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<un_operateur> jonah1980, you should be able to set the IP address once and forget about it -- rebooting the router should have no effect
<Theodor> arieler176, thanks mate.
<alexcs786> no, unless you want to put your personal files in a separate partition
<Jussi01> Kirrus:thanks sorted now :)
<un_operateur> jonah1980, are you sure port 60000 on the router is forwarded to the right IP address (10.0.0.15, i think) ?
<Theodor> So the only to things to worry about are the / root and swap files.
<alexcs786> yep
<genius314> Is there anyone who can help with my resolution problem?
<emacla> How do i remove the "read-only" from a file trough the terminal?
<Theodor> Will that program work on windows ?
<FunnyLookinHat> emacla, chmod +rw file
<mwe> !fixres| genius314
<ubotu> genius314: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mojojojo__> hi... The mouse sometimes stops to work in edgy... How can I deal with it?
<artbird309> Theodor: it is a live cd so you burn it and then boot for it like ubuntu cd
<mojojojo__> <bloody edgy, all it brought is troubles>
<emacla> FunnyLookinHat: Thanks
<jonah1980> un_operateur, ah cool, i still had the static ip in there, thanks that has opened it up now!
<un_operateur> jonah1980, :)
<emacla> How do i "log in as root"?
<LjL`_> !root > emacla
<un_operateur> emacla, you shouldn't
<emacla> Why not?
* alexcs786 asks whether Theodor has found the right procedure
<emacla> un_operateur: Why not?
<jonah1980> un_operateur, now it does say i can have upto 20 mapped ports? how many should i have, do i just put start and end address same or do i open up 20?
<wheels3572> emacla, it's not a safe procedure to do anything as root.
<un_operateur> emacla, because *nix is designed in such a way that if a user requires superuser privileges, he can assume then via sudo
<wheels3572> emacla, 99.9% of what you need to do can be done iwthout root
<jonah1980> un_operateur, and in gtorrent do just put the 20ports i've opened?
<FunnyLookinHat> awww come on fellas...   how much damage could he really do with root access?   ; )
<emacla> I can't change the permissions for a file, because it says root is the woner, and i'm not root.
<Genscher> i have a problem with the live cd ubuntu 6.06 LTS desktop version
<un_operateur> jonah1980, usually the application only requires one port to be open .. but torrents(horrid things) have always been different
<Genscher> :)
<un_operateur> jonah1980, I'd check with the docs
<FunnyLookinHat> emacla, then do this:   sudo chmod +rw filename
<stefg> emacla: sudo chown ....
<Genscher> the computer won't start ubuntu :(
<Genscher> sometimes it hangs on the zlib_fs error, sometimes a bit later
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL`_]  by ChanServ
<jonah1980> un_operateur, ok thanks for all your help (once again!!) bye for now, no doubt i'll speak to you again
<jonah1980> ;)
<un_operateur> jonah1980, yw :)
<stefg> Genscher: yu CD is probably bad
<Theodor> What file extention to use for a swap drive? ext3 or something ?
<un_operateur> Theodor, no file system -- swap uses swap
<Genscher> so i think the problem could also be that i have some harddisks with XFS and in need of I2O driver
<Genscher> (and a bad table)
<Theodor> un_operateur, I'm partitioning my drive using Gparted
<mwe> Theodor: you don't use a file extension. create a swap partition
<Genscher> so what i need is a option that ubuntu doesn't try to automount my HD's
<emacla> FunnyLookinHat: Doesn't work. I downloaded XAMPP for Linux (LAMPP), and i can't edit php.ini
<Theodor> How do I do that using Gparted? I'm currently using it within Ubuntu installation.
<Genscher> is there some way to preventz automounting?
<un_operateur> Theodor, a swap parititon uses the swap file system -- usually ubuntu selects that automatically
<Theodor> is it Linux-swap ?
<mwe> Theodor: yes
<Theodor> kay, thanks,
<FunnyLookinHat> emacla, try this:   sudo chmod 666 php.ini
<Theodor> I was told that I need to create 2 partition. One for swap and the other for /
<alexcs786> that's it
<mwe> Genscher: noauto under options for the partition in /ets/fstab
<un_operateur> Theodor, at the bare minimum, thats what you need, yes
<Theodor> un_operateur, what FileSystem for the drive where I will install my Ubuntu?
<Genscher> mwe: i can't change /etc/fstab on the live-cd :)
<Theodor> Create as: Logical Partition .. Filesystem ?
<mwe> Genscher: no
<wheels3572> Is anyone here good with figuring out a sound issue.  My problem is apparently my onboard sound is over riding my soundcard EVEN THOUGH my onboard sound is shut OFF in the bios.
<un_operateur> Theodor, ext3 seems to be the norm for most ubuntu users nowadays
<mwe> Genscher: why must it not mount your partitions?
<emacla> FunnyLookinHat: Hurray! I love you.
<un_operateur> Theodor, go with ext3
<Theodor> Do you have time to explain why? or should I just go with it?
<Genscher> mwe: because they have a bad XFS table and crash on mounting.....
<FunnyLookinHat> emacla, heh...  google "linux file permissions tutorial" if you wanna learn more about that command
<Genscher> i need to fix tghe filessystem before
<Genscher> *the
<straterra> LolZ! Where can I get Slackware?
<un_operateur> wheels3572, errm, delete the ~/.asounrc* files and run asoundconf again
<alexcs786> www.slackware.org
<stefg> Theodor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation is worth a read :-)
<Theodor> Okay now I have New partition #1 and #2
<Theodor> I quit Gparted and I continue?
<wheels3572> un_operateur, ok same issue as lastnight I had no definite fix lol.  so I will delete just that
<Theodor> or should I do something else?
<straterra> Can I run Slackware on Windows?
<un_operateur> Theodor, ext3 is probably the most stable atm .. very widely used and supported
<Theodor> Okay, I did choose that extention,
<un_operateur> ext2 is sorry -- ext3 adds on extra functionality to ext2
<M0E^lnx> Theodor: don't forget to hit the "apply changes button" becore you exit
<Theodor> yeah, I just noticed it ;p
<wheels3572> un_operateur, what's the correct syntax to do that ?
<Theodor> meh, I got an error
<LameBMX> un_operateur, found it in the forums .. i wasnt in the sound group lol
<Theodor> now I have 26 gb of unallocated
<jacquesmerde> which is the best repo for up-do-date flash, not wanting to risk enabling backports...
<stefg> Genscher, you need this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<un_operateur> wheels3572, errm, -- rm ~/.asound* -- and then asoundconf --list
<M0E^lnx> Theodor: you need to create the partitions in that "unallocated" space
<un_operateur> wheels3572, errm, make that  asoundconf --help
<eztk> is it possible to resize partitions (like partition magic) using gparted ?? whilst using the live CD or while partitions are unmounted
<un_operateur> LameBMX, :) glad it works now :)
<artbird309> eztk: yes
<Theodor> FreeSpace following should be 0 or the remaining free space?
<piiimp> I want to play the game 'Savage' and use 'TeamSpeak' while playing.  I can only have sound working in one or the other, not both at once...  can audio be shared with ALSA and OSS or between only ALSA and ALSA or only OSS and OSS?
<jacquesmerde> eztk: i think thats precisely why gparted was put on the livecd
<eztk> eztk: cool, i have 90gb of space unallocated.. want to allocate to / and /home
<Lidys> Salut
<eztk> jacquesmerde: i thought so, but wasnt sure if i could add space to existing partitions
<j_ack> genius314 ?
<Theodor> What does Round to cylinders do ?
<un_operateur> piiimp, the sound device is usually shared -- it's probably the game that's locking it
<wheels3572> un_operateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39176/
<LameBMX> !wiki
<Riyonuk> How come Xchat loads fine but firefox takes forever to load google or anything? So does gaim
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<piiimp> un_operateur: ill ask the game developers about it then.  thanks.
<LameBMX> how does one go about adding suggestions to authors of a wiki?
<jacquesmerde> eztk: i don't think you can resize partitions without formatting everything on them
<genius314> j_ack: What?
<eztk> jacquesmerde: damn :(
<j_ack> genius314, you have a wacom-tablet ?
<un_operateur> wheels3572, errm, do you know which one you want to set as the default?
<eztk> jacquesmerde: thats a shame...
<paitart> hi! how do i install the proxim orinoco gold card (model Number 8420-wd) on my ubuntu 6.06?
<genius314> j_ack: Yes. Graphire 3.
<wheels3572> un_operateur, Yeah my CA0106
<j_ack> genius314, have you configure it
<eztk> jacquesmerde: is there a commercial package around like partition magic that could resize ext3 partitions on the fly ?
<un_operateur> wheels3572, then you use  -- asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<wheels3572> un_operateur, that seems to be the 2nd option though.  from what im seeing
<kane77> I have a bit intricate question... I want to have a multi language ubuntu... so for me it'd be in english, but for my dad it'd be in my native language... is it possible?? (how hard it'd be?)
<stefg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation!wifi | paitart
<stefg> !wifi | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genius314> j_ack: No. Are you asking me how to configure it, or showing me how?
<eztk> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<un_operateur> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jacquesmerde> eztk: while saving whats on the partition? pretty sure not, but i'm a bit of a n00b. you're best off moving the stuff temporarily to another partition
<j_ack> genius314, showing you how.
<eztk> guten tag, stefg
<emacla_> am i going to do when Ubuntu tells me that i don't have permissions to view a folder?
<un_operateur> kane77, check !locale out ^^^
<eztk> jacquesmerde: too much hard work for me.. lol
<kane77> !locale
<stefg> !de | eztk
<ubotu> eztk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jikanter> emacla: are you the only user on your system?
<stefg> :-)
<emacla_> It's me and root.
<eztk> hehe
<emacla_> jikanter: It's me and root.
<jikanter> ok, use sudo and your first user password to login as root
<kane77> !locale
<wheels3572> ok
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jikanter> That should work
<wheels3572> un_operateur, ok that's done
<Riyonuk> How come firefox keeps closing by itself? Its starting to get annoying
<un_operateur> wheels3572, should be done now
<stefg> Riyonuk: FF2.0 isn't as stable in Edgy as it should be
<jikanter> Riyonuk: could you give me some more info?
<emacla> jikanter: How.......?
<wheels3572> un_operateur, im trying alsamixergui and it's giving me a snd_ctl_open device error
<jikanter> emacla: Do you know how to open a terminal?
<j_ack> genius314, sorry for my bad english, do you want to configure your tablet
<emacla> Yes
<Genscher> stefg: it's not the first time i install linux or even ubuntu....
<genius314> j_ack: Yes.
<Riyonuk> Thats pretty much it, Im just scrolling down and it closes, so I reopen it and it asks if I want to restore my session, also GAIM does the same thing, and pages take forever to load >_>
<jikanter> ok, do that, then type in sudo su
<un_operateur> wheels3572, ok -- open up gnome-sound-properties and select the device for default audio playback
<Theodor> If I don't want to touch my other drives, I should keep them empty?
<Theodor> I'm currently choose which drive and stuff.
<jikanter> it should ask you for a password
<Genscher> stefg: and that link doesn't help for disabling automounting for live cd
<j_ack> genius314, ok, at first install the package wacom-tools.
<Riyonuk> stefg, so is 6.10 like beta or something? Cause I never had this many problems with 5.10
<jikanter> emacla: any luck?
<jacquesmerde> !flash
<artbird309> Theodor: yes
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> Genscher: there was a wrong link in my copy-buffer... i wanted you to do a CD integrity check first. I think your CD isn't alright
<un_operateur> Theodor, if you have multiple drive, ubuntu doesnt touch them unless you ask it to -- BUT CHECK YOUR CONFIGURATION and DUOBLE CHECK IT
<un_operateur> s/duoble/double/i
<emacla> jikanter: I think so, but i can't still view the folders.
<Theodor> I'm in a page where you choose. It's presenting 4 partitions, 2 of which I'm going to use for Ubuntu, but the other 2 have windows
<jikanter> ok, where are the folders?
<wheels3572> un_operateur, does it make a difference that im running Xubuntu?  Look at this url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39177/
<un_operateur> Theodor, should be ok to continue .. but CHECK and verify that those are the settings you do want
<Theodor> I'm having this error: No mount point selected for Partition 5 Disc USB/SCSI/SATA 1 (Logical) [sda5] 
<emacla> jikanter: /opt/lampp/var/mysql/
<Riyonuk> jikanter, stefg, any ideas?
<mwe> Genscher: the live cd hangs trying to mount the broken file system?
<Genscher> stefg: hm, i hope so because Kanopix and Knoppix didn't load, too
<un_operateur> wheels3572, it's safe to start the gnome-settings-daemon -- gnome-settings-daemon &
<stefg> Riyonuk: Edgy is what it says on the box: edgy!
<Riyonuk> what box?
<emacla> jikanter: /opt/lampp/var/mysql/
<Genscher> ubuntu worked at most of all three live cd's i tested. but none of them got to the GUI
<jikanter> emacla: to the left of the place where you type, there is a symbol, either a "#" or a "$".  Which one is it?
<mwe> Genscher: what did you say is happening when it tries to mount the broken file system?
<Theodor> I'm having this error: No mount point selected for Partition 5 Disc USB/SCSI/SATA 1 (Logical) [sda5] 
<Zaggynl> How to set what is your default movie player? I hate totem
<emacla> jkanter: #
<emacla> jikanter: #
<Zaggynl> Okay I was being harsh, I dislike Totem.
<Riyonuk> I would use 5.10 but it has no wireless settings in the network settings
<genius314> j_ack: What are the package tools? Are they the things on the CD?
<rawrbbq> hello
<jikanter> emacla: excellent, now type in "cd /opt/lamp/var/mysql"
<Genscher> mwe: hm, i deleted "quiet" and followed the screen....but i seems to hang at the point where it stands "booting INIT 2.86"
<un_operateur> Theodor, it means that that parition is not to be loaded when ubuntu starts -- you should probably go back and select it's mount point to be /mnt/sata5 or somesuch
<Genscher> sometimes a few lines above that
<rawrbbq> my ubuntu system crashed, and I got an error log, now what should I do?
<Genscher> that's the weird thing...
<Genscher> maybe you're right, that the cd's are bad
<jikanter> rawrbbq: boot from the live cd
<mwe> Genscher: are you sure it's because it can't mount that partition?
<stefg> rawrbbq: what about reading it?
<j_ack> genius314, they are in the repository, online.
<Theodor> if I choosed /media/sda5, it won't remove windows?
<rawrbbq> jikanter: uh, why? it starts up oky
<jikanter> oh
<rawrbbq> stefg: hum
<Theodor> becuase it's on the partition where I have windows installed.
<jikanter> rawrbbq: nevermind
<artbird309> Theodor: no
<Theodor> Great. Thanks.
<genius314> j_ack: ok.
<emacla> jikanter: can't get it to work. I still dont have permission.
<Theodor> what about media/sda1 ?
<Genscher> hm, that's what i assumed when using knoppix there is a "can't mount no unknown point (0,0)" error (something like that)
<Theodor> same thing?
<mwe> Genscher: because it's just supposed to give a mount error and continue I think
<jikanter> emacla: hmm, are you root?
<un_operateur> Theodor, no, mounting a drive is not formatting it
<Sainouhe> wage war on the machine don' t by jolly ranchers!
<wheels3572> un_operateur, I open that up and at the bottom I goto select Default soundcard and NO options there.
<rawrbbq> stefg: it doen't make any sense to me, I am a n00b
<Sainouhe> buy*
<emacla> You mean the "su" thing?
<rawrbbq> I can paste the error log though, in here or in pm
<stefg> rawrbbq: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to let me have a look
<rawrbbq> *stefg:
<jikanter> emacla: yes
<SuperLag> I'm looking for a media player that will allow me to connect to an Internet radio station... but the stuff I find in the repos seems to all require a FM tuner device.
<rawrbbq> ok
<Theodor> I have to tripple check everything, because my friend lost all his data when he installed Ubuntu
<emacla> Yes
<jikanter> emacla: what IRC client are you using? Xchat?
<accept_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Theodor> I can't afford that, as I have all my University data on it.
<mwe> Genscher: but knoppix should not hang because of a mount eroor either
<jellybear> hi there
<Riyonuk> When is the next version going to be available?
<jbroome> if only there was a way to back up data
<jbroome> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<un_operateur> wheels3572, hmm -- is there a drop down menu for "sound playback" under the "Devices" tab?
<mwe> Genscher: it should say what you describe and continue bootin anyway
<rawrbbq> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39179/
<jellybear> hi thereq: i have a kubuntu 6.10 installed on a usb-stick, which seems to run fine except one important detail: network connections. when running /etc/init.d/networking (or dhclient3 respectively) as root it keeps telling me "Permission denied" upon running /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script. checked access rights on all libraries involved and their containing directories and they seem to be ok. tried to remove and add
<jellybear> user/group dhcp with ids 101/100 - no success. tried 'apt-get install --reinstall dhcp3-client' - no success either. any ideas as of what might be the problem?
<emacla> jikanter: Xchat GNOME, but i have normal Xchat too.
<accept_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Genscher> mwe: the weird thing is, that the machine just hangs at different locations. could that be a hardware error? i can hardly imagine that 3 burned cd's load nicely but doesn't get to the GUI
<jikanter> emacla: ok, right click the mouse on my nickname in the window, and click private-chat
<emacla> jikanter: ok
<DarthVader> hello
<mwe> Genscher: it hangs at different locations with the same CD on different boots?
<Theodor> When the installation is done, will I get to choose windows or Ubuntu or I should do something else ?
<Genscher> mwe: yes!
<mwe> Genscher: now _that's_ odd
<DarthVader> all the sudden I'm getting the following error KDM try to start: "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 7 (No such file or directory)"
<artmann> hi all
<artbird309> Theodor: when you boot yyes
<artbird309> *yes
<genius314> j_ack: ok, now what?
<jikanter> emacla: now send me a message, to confirm that you are there
<Genscher> mwe: one time, it hanged at the zlib_fs error, the other time at the "bootin INIT 2.86" message
<Genscher> etc...
<Theodor> Kay, finally I'm installing Ubuntu ... I've been having problems since yesterday ;p
<stefg> rawrbbq: hmmm... so your gnome is screwed. what exactly does 'my computer crashed' mean
<DarthVader> what's odd is that I didn't change anything ... it's ubuntu 6.10 PPC
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.212.191.67]  by LjL`_
<rawrbbq> stefg: I dunno =X
<tevfikt> Hey
<rawrbbq> stefg: what can I do?
<wheels3572> un_operateur, Yeah there is.  Autodetect, VIA 8233, VIA8233, ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, ESD-Enlightment Sound Daemon, OSS-Open Sound System
<j_ack> genius314, i paste you my xorg.conf, one moment.
<DarthVader> any suggestion(s)?
<stefg> rawrbbq: what was the last time it worked, what happended, what isn't working now?
<mwe> Genscher: odd. well I'd do the md5sum for the CD. somtimes bad CDs fail at different points
<jikanter> emacla: did that work?
<artmann> i heard , that nowadays  the LD_LIBRARY_PATH is obsolete. is this right for ubuntu?
<interfear> Safe graphics mode worked with 6.06, however it will not work with 6.10 cd, anyone know what this could be? Also 6.10 main boot screen (where you see the beige ubuntu logo / menu ) looks nothing buy gray and all messed up
<Genscher> mwe: it's one of our university servers... :(
<fryfrog> Hi, I would like my ubuntu server to be able to send outgoing mail, but I am not sure what to start looking into to achieve this, mainly cause i'm not so good with mail.  Any suggestions?
<j_ack> genius314, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39178/
<Genscher> mwe: ok, i'll try to burn them here at home
<rawrbbq> stefg: it is working now, it worked before it crashed a couple of mins ago and the screen just turned black
<Genscher> mwe: thank you for your advice and time!
<mwe> Genscher: check the md5sum of the cd to verify it
<Genscher> i'm doing it in a few moments :)
<jikanter> emacla: I want to help you, but I don't want to fill the channel with junk, so if you can find the private chat I have set up, that would be great
<Genscher> i'll be back then
<stefg> rawrbbq: could be a hardware problem like bad ram, dying hd, overheating probs... get a termianl and type acpi -V to see your temps
<LameBMX> allrighty time for a reboot
<stefg> rawrbbq: scratch acpi -V.... wrong distro :-)
<rawrbbq> stefg: it worked
<DarthVader> but, I can log from the text console and use startx ...
<rawrbbq> stefg: had 52 C on thermal 1 and 2 the rest 40 and 42
<rawrbbq> stefg: I doubt it is the temp =/
<pike_> fryfrog: might start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<DarthVader> and the virtual console 7 is working
<j_ack> genius314 ?
<stefg> rawrbbq: ok, so your box is cool 'nuff
<jikanter> emacla_: do you know how to right-click?
<genius314> j_ack: What does the line "mode "relative"" mean?
<rawrbbq> stefg: yeah, I would say that
<stefg> rawrbbq: bad ram? dying hd?
<tevfikt> How can i use PGP key in my source.lst?
<rawrbbq> stefg: hum, my comp is pretty new, bought it a month ago(laptop)
<fryfrog> pike_: isn't exim4 installed by default, for use with mail?
<stefg> rawrbbq: premium brand or el cheapo?
<emacla_> jikanter: Something must be wrong with my Xchat. I test again.
<rawrbbq> stefg: what do you mean? the brand of the laptop?
<artbird309> rawrbbq: yes
<tony_> BUENAS
<stefg> yup.. isit a big name? o
<rawrbbq> stefg: it's not a big name
<Riyonuk> Yup, Firefox just closes on its own...
<pike_> fryfrog: its possible on new version it is. im a few distupgrades back
<rawrbbq> stefg: and there have been problems with it on windows
<fryfrog> ah, okay i spose i'll find out :)
<rawrbbq> stefg: but that was due to drivers I think
<jikanter> emacla: do you have an aim/icq account?
<stefg> rawrbbq: then i'd run the memtest86 from the boot menu overnight. then you know what's up with the ram
<j_ack> genius314 , mode relative have an behavior like a normal Mouse, so you can use it at any place at your tablet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<McFlow> can anyone help me with a sound problem? :)
<genius314> j_ack: Ok, I think that's what I want.
<rawrbbq> stefg: ok, how do I do that? Do I have to boot up from the ubuntu-cd?
<Roger_The_Bum> McFlow: a lack of sound?
<jikanter> McFlow: what type of problem?
<emacla_> jikanter: I can see your messages.
<genius314> j_ack: And that's all?
<jikanter> emacla_: can you respond?
<j_ack> genius314 , moment
<stefg> rawrbbq: either from CD, but a standard install has this as a boot.-option, too
<McFlow> my alsa sound has a latency of 1 second..... you know what i mean?
<tevfikt> !help pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jikanter> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrbbq> stefg: I see, thank you very much^
<eztk> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<j_ack> genius314 , i dont use a normal ps2 mouse, so my tablet is the corePointer
<jikanter> emacla: can you respond?
<McFlow> for example: call of duty running with wine... i klick, an one second later i hear the shot.... its like this in ever application
<StyXman> hi all. what package should I reconfigure to change the system locale/encoding?
<TooR4u> how to open a chanel?
<StyXman> TooR4u: just /join into it, but better talk to chanserv about it
<emacla_> jikanter: I can see your messages, i can send messages to you, but you can't see them...
<j_ack> genius314 , look in the section serverlayout
<TheGateKeeper> TooR4u, /join #channel
<tevfikt> !gphg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gphg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jikanter> ok, that's fine, we will work on it here
<StyXman> emacla_: you need to register
<tevfikt> !help gpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> hey guys im not physically at my box right now could a few of you "nohup cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio" and tell me if it generates static? im ssh'd to a friends comp and want to turn vol up and freak em out.
<j_ack> genius314 , do you know what i mean?
<emacla_> StyXman: How do i register?
<jikanter> emacla: forget it.  type in chown root /var/<whatever
<genius314> j_ack: You turned the line for "configured mouse" into a comment, right?
<TooR4u> ok how to set the topic for the chanal?
<theblue> pike_: That'd so it
<TooR4u> chanel*
<StyXman> emacla_: talk to nickserv
<Roger_The_Bum> TooR4u: /topic
<theblue> pike_: do*
<pike_> theblue: ah nice thx
<theblue> pike_: You could try aumix to control the volume.
<TooR4u> ohh thank u ....
<emacla> StyXman: ...? Explain please.
<jikanter> emacla: where /var/whatever is the file your are trying to adjust
<ente> hey im new here
<StyXman> emacla: /msg nickserv help
<j_ack> genius314 , do you use a  ps2 mouse?
<theblue> ente: Welcome!
<genius314> j_ack: no
<j_ack> genius314 , ok
<jikanter> emacla: now try to edit the file
<emacla> file?
<emacla> folder.
<jikanter> emacla: are you trying to move the folder?
<ente> what do you think would be better for a newbe drapper or edgy???
<emacla> jikanter: no, open it.
<jikanter> ente: dapper
<theblue> ente: Dapper.
<jikanter> emacla: ok, type in cd /var/*
<genius314> j_ack: Do I put the line "option 'corepointer'" in the eraser section, or in the section that I want?
<ente> okay and where are the big differents between these both
<artbird309> ente: edgy
<ente> ?
<theblue> ente: Dapper is more stable, it's been around longer, and more bugs have been worked out of it.
<jikanter> ente: Dapper. No question about it.  You get longer support.
<theblue> ente: Edgy has some newer software, and there's a good deal of difference under the hood, but that's about it.  I recommend Dapper.
<ente> i see, so thats the only difference
<theblue> I may be oversimplifying, but dapper is still a good idea.
<j_ack> genius314 , you can do it by any one of the three inputdevises, i have it at eraser
<genius314> j_ack: ok.
<ente> okay thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jikanter> I totally agree with theblue, ente: go with dapper.  Everything works correctly, and it is the easiest to use.
<Plinty> has anyone managed to compile anjuta ide from cvs snapshot? the autogen.sh requires for gdl-0.7.0 or higher, but I found when googling that the most recent version of gdl is 0.6.1
<genius314> j_ack: Is there more?
<emacla> jikanter: Nope. This is the message i get when i clicks at the folder: "The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have permissions necessary to view the contents of 'mysql'".
<j_ack> genius314 , restart your computer
<ente> dapper is the 6.06 version
<ente> ?
<genius314> j_ack: ok.
<artbird309> ente: yes
<StyXman> ente: yeap
<ente> ok thanks!!! i give drapper a try
<ente> dapper
<Riyonuk> Which version is Dapper, like the number?
<McFlow> jikanter: my sound comes uot with one second of latency
<Riyonuk> Dapper is the best?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Riyonuk about dapper | Riyonuk, see the private message from Ubotu
<emacla> How do i log in as root?
<systest> Ok, I get there is no "root" account.  So ho do I get to single user mode at boot?
<StyXman> emacla: you don't; use sudo
<LjL> Ubotu, tell emacla about root | emacla, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> systest: recovery mode, from the grub menu
<buis01> greetings
<Genscher> mwe: back :) the cd passed al md5 checks
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows if it is possible to get the gimp-deweirdifier plugin for the gimp in ubuntu?
<buis01> how do you view a list of commands that you previously used in unix and how do you remove does list of commands?
<Genscher> and of course ubuntu live cd loaded fine (as well as knoppix)
<systest> LjL: perhaps I've missed something.  Single user mode asks for the root password.
<stefg> Genscher: ok, one point to rule out... 64bit-System?
<Genscher> too bad that they didn't load on our server
<StyXman> buis01: dependes on the shell
<LjL> buis01: cat ~/.bash_history
<j_ack> genius314 ?
<buis01> I know if you just use the up arrow you get the last command : StyXman
<LjL> systest: it's really asking for the user password, i believe... anyway, if recovery doesn't work because you messed up with sudoers or something, you can always boot with "init=/bin/sh"
<genius314> j_ack: Ok, it works. Thanks.
<j_ack> genius314 ,ok.
<StyXman> buis01: then it's more likely bash. LjL told you about .bash_history
<buis01> LjL: how do I clear that list from the command line?
<Theodor> woohoo
<Theodor> I'm using Ubuntu :>
<LjL> Ubotu, tell buis01 about cli | buis01, see the private message from Ubotu
<Theodor> Owh yeah baby.
<systest> LjL: not on my box, it asks for the root pass or "ctrl-d to continue".  Kind of defeats the purpose.
<Genscher> stefg: no. it's a 2-cpu Athlon-XP (on TYAN board) syste, using 5 HDs (4 SCSI in a RAID with some adaptec controler, 1 IDE) using XFS filesystem. the 4 SCSI HDs are damaged (can't be mounted)
* pike_ hands Theodor his membership card
<Genscher> (at least i can't login when i boot from them)
<genius314> Does anyone know where I can find the specs for a Compaq Presario MV700 monitor?
<LjL> systest: well, i haven't used it in a long while
<Theodor> now to configuration ...
<StyXman> buis01: I think you can' t unless you edit the file. see "man bash"
<theblue> Ubuntu membership cards?
<stefg> Genscher: this is not so uncommon that... hmmm...
<Genscher> (i get some weird libc.so.6 relocation error and can't login)
<systest> LjL: np, thanks for the reply,  I'll try it again and feed it the privileged users password.
<Theodor> Okay fellas. now I need software help.
<Genscher> that's why i tried to use live cd's to get the data
<DarthVader> ok figured it out .. looks like my motherboard battery is dying, thus the time was 1904 ... 9_9
<DarthVader> bye
<Theodor> I need these: C++, Java, Php, mysql, apache server, something like visio, burning dvd/cd software.
<buis01> LjL: how can I tell what shell I'm using?
<Genscher> stefg: our server went down a an unknown reason and that error appears after the restart :(
<Genscher> a=for
<stefg> Genscher, can you fsck your root-fs from the CD?
<pike_> Theodor: well there are good guides in wiki for java php and mysql. the burning app you want something like nero?
<Riyonuk> :o
<LjL> buis01: try "help", though i think there is a proper way that i don't remember
<Riyonuk> Does Dapper have the wireless settings? Thats like the only way to get internet to work for me
<Theodor> yeah anything.
<Riyonuk> Does Dapper include wireless settings? Or is that only in Edgy?
<Riyonuk> I thought Dapper was 6.06? It says its 6.06.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Riyonuk> >_>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.240.207.47]  by LjL
<pike_> Theodor: i really like k3b its a good all around burining app
<LjL> Riyonuk: 6.06.1 includes some bug fixes
<Theodor> aight, time to download.
<genius314> j_ack: Now when I use the scroll wheel, It scrolls in the opposite direction.
<Theodor> how can I configure my Ubuntu?
<Genscher> stefg: the problem is, that none of the live cd's was able to load the kernel....grub/lilo loaded, then i choosed one of the options and the HW checking started
<stefg> Riyonuk: Ubuntu XP Service Pack 1 :-)
<Theodor> I would like to take a look on the configuration files.
<Genscher> it never finished them
<Riyonuk> So which do I get? Im very confused, Dapper better come with wireless settings
<accept_> How can I connect to a wireless network? I have the card the driver and all
* ikonia wakes
<Theodor> And why do I have on my desktop the partition where Microsoft Windows is installed ?
<stefg> Genscher: SMP-System....
<Genscher> yes
<accept> echo
<LjL> Riyonuk, Dapper is probably a good choice.
<Riyonuk> Im trying to get it now
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Riyonuk about edgy | Riyonuk, see the private message from Ubotu
<Genscher> stefg: is tha bad?
<Genscher> *that
<LjL> Riyonuk: you can look at the specs to see which features were added in Edgy, and see if there's any you need
<m0dY> hello, in a chroot'd environment, could i make a certain dir available inside the chroot without copying it ?
<j_ack> genius314 , ok, so you must set the option of this feature of Absolute
<stefg> Genscher: any errors which could help determining *where* the boting stops?
<LjL> Riyonuk: of course, besides the listed features, there's new versions of some packages as well. but that shouldn't be a problem with dapper, unless you absolutely need some particular version of a package that's only in edgy
<genius314> j_ack: What do you mean?
<Riyonuk> All I need to know is if it has that option to change wireless settings, System > Prefrences > Networking > Wireless Connection
<Genscher> stefg: each live cd stoped at different locations and even ubuntu cd hanged at different locations. (i reseted 5 times and it hanged at 4 different locations)
<xiko> is there a way to copy my entire installation of ubuntu from one hd to another? Both are plugged in and im running this from livecd.
<Genscher> stefg: but all started lilo/grub
<Genscher> choosing the options worked fine
<j_ack> genius314 , you have the Option "Relative" , so you must set it to "Absolute"
<Riyonuk> Ok Im downloading, says it will take 4 hours >_>
<pike_> xiko: well you could dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1  or something mayeb
<Allman> hi all
<Riyonuk> Once Im done downloading the iso, how do I burn it?
<genius314> j_ack: Ok.
<Allman> someon know how to see an USB dialup modem?
<stefg> Genscher: SMP systems are always a bit tricky with Live-CDs... Dual K7....  Actually ubuntu isn't such a bad option to try .. smp is enabled by default..
<LjL> Riyonuk: depends... what system are you on?
<xiko> pike_:  hmm I have the sda one that should be copied to the hdb. Is there  a program or something? I tried Gpart but the hd doesnt boot and I have set the flag to boot.
<Genscher> stefg: i figured that because ubuntu was the system which absolved the most checks in copmpare to knoppix/kanopix :)
<j_ack> genius314 , restart after setting only your X, not the hole system
<Riyonuk> Ubuntu
<stefg> Genscher: maybe you just need a special boot-parameter to get it going... but i've got no experience with Dual-K7 on Tyan...
<pike_> xiko: there are a number of solutions really. im not too familiar with making backup images and tar.gz of whole hd but either dd or cat /dev/hda1 > /dev/hdb1 you might google for exact syntax
<LjL> xiko, one thing is cloning the *partition*, and another thing is cloning the whole HD. if you only clone the partition, then the partition table on the new HD will have to be set up manually, including filesystem type and the master boot record
<THEoracle> Hello all.....
<Allman> someone know how to see an USB dialup modem?
<Genscher> stefg: i'll search for it. thank you
<LjL> xiko: or you could just clone the entire HD, if there's no data that you want to keep on the new one. but then i suppose they must be of exactly the same size, for that to work
<Riyonuk> Ljl, im using ubuntu 6.10
<xiko> LjL: they are the same size, should I use DD or is there a graphic program out there? It is the thing I want to do =)
<vivicrow_> anyone of you got sound card problems after updating to the recent kernal?
<Riyonuk> And do I want 6.06 or 6.06.1
<LjL> Riyonuk: well, then the command "sudo cdrecord -data -sao filename.iso" should probably work, although i think there is a program called GnomeBacker to burn CDs with a graphical interface
<Neeled> What packages would I need for a C compiler?  Just the build-essential one?
<mariapm> ola
<LjL> xiko, there probably are graphical programs, but i think dd should work
<chand|> xiko: i suggest partimage http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page, u will find a bootable cd
<LjL> Neeled: yes
<vivicrow_> anyone of you got sound problems after updating to the recent kernal?
<mariapm> la-golfa@agregame
<xiko> ty guys
<Neeled> LjL, Thank you
<mariapm> mary_92_aracena agregame
<xiko> trying partimage then
<LjL> Neeled: although the programs you want to compile might then need additional libraries, but that depends entirely on the program
<buis01> LjL: ok, I'm running bash but I don't have a .bash_history file.  Where can I find it if it's not in my home directory?
<LjL> buis01: it definitely should be in your home
<Theodor> Guys, how can I remove the partitions from my desktop? I got nothing to do with these partitions as they got windows on 'em.
<icheyne> does anyone here use the open-source ATI Radeon drivers? How did you install them? Did they come preloaded with Ubuntu? How do they perform?
<pike_> buis01: "ls -a ~/"   list all
<TooR4u> i want to change the topic of a chanel......?Is it possible?
<LjL> buis01: "ls ~/.bash_history" gives you a "no such file"?
<HAL__> hello
<vhogemann> Hi there, anyone have experience with Acer Travelmate notebooks?
<chand|> icheyne: ati open source driver is byf default
<icheyne> chand|, thanks. Does it work OK?
<TooR4u> i want to change the topic of a chanel......?Is it possible?
<icheyne> I'm wondering if I should buy a Radeon 9250
<chand|> icheyne: works ok on supported ati cards
<davidwinter> what's a nice s/ftp client for Ubuntu?
<bactram> Just installed Ubuntu Sever 6.06, and on first boot I get this message: "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<vhogemann> My TravelMate notebook onboard bluetooth died when I wiped out Windows and installed Edgy... Can you help me?
<chand|> icheyne: its used by default by X if card is supported
<bactram> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<HAL__> Can somebody speak french???
<icheyne> davidwinter, gftp
<LjL> TooR4u: /topic #channel topic-text        although this is really quite offtopic
<mats> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> !fr | HAL__
<ubotu> HAL__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<h0ndaracer2> what is a good program i can get to format my flash drive to boot from
<davidwinter> HAL__: parle vous anglais?
<davidwinter> icheyne: thanks
<j_ack> genius314 ?
<chand|> vhogemann: check list on wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<vhogemann> chand|: will do it, thanks
<Midrand-31> hi all, quick question ive made an smb share on my machine and installed samba, yet when i try and connect to the share from a windows machine its asks for a username and password but doesnt accept those of the account on the linux machine
<largopascual> algun espaol por ahi?
<HAL__> davidwinter, I don't speak englich very well
<h0ndaracer2> any help
<Stormx2> !es | largopascual
<ubotu> largopascual: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es | largopascual
<HAL__> 
<Stormx2> Hah, I won.
<icheyne> !ftp |davidwinter
<ubotu> davidwinter: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<kane77> how do I upgrade gnome?
<HAL__> good bye
<eztk> can someone do a uname -a please?
<eztk> if you're using EDGY
<eztk> thanks
<chand|> kane77: gnome is up to date on ubuntu edgy
<m0e-ln1> can someone helpme setup a wireless card?
<LjL> h0ndaracer2, won't gparted work?
<eztk> I'm wondering if mine is wrong...
<icheyne> thanks chand| I might pick up a Radeon 9250 after all. Seems like the best libre option...
<kane77> chand|, but I'm using dapper
<m0e-ln1> I have a broadcomm chip...
<LjL> eztk: Linux ljlbox 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<h0ndaracer2> idk whats gparted?
<m0e-ln1> on a laptop
<gar-> hi i have a problem with my server sometime it shutdown completerly and i dont know the reason if there is any error log that i have to look into it to see the reason of the shutdown.....
<eztk> ljl: thank you
<LjL> Ubotu, tell h0ndaracer2 about gparted | h0ndaracer2, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chand|> icheyne: there is a new opensource project for nvidia cards also
<eztk> ljl: mine says generic too.. was wondering if I messed something up by trying to install the k7 kernel. but I see it's no longer relevant since the advent of edgy
<chand|> icheyne: "nouveau" on freedesktop
<m0e-ln1> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> chand|: hm?
<icheyne> thanks chand| I am going to contribute via pledgebank to it.... :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eztk about generic | eztk, see the private message from Ubotu
<chand|> LjL: ?
<bactram> Just installed Ubuntu Sever 6.06, and on first boot I get this message: "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<icheyne> chand|, http://www.pledgebank.com/nouveaudriver
<m0e-ln1> anybody?
<chand|> icheyne: yes
<eztk> thanks LjL
<gar-> anyone know
<LjL> chand|: i was asking about the driver, but your last message about it should suffice as a pointer
<m0e-ln1> I need help setting up a broadcomm chip in a laptop!... using edgy... anyone?
<h0ndaracer2> how do u use gparted
<kingace> i have an OS installed on an external usb hard drive /dev/sdb . i need grub to be able to boot from, there so what should i put as root under menu.lst?
<chand|> LjL: oops
<kingace> for example, (sdb,0)?
<psynaps3> Hi, I am planning on dual booting with XP and Ubuntu on my laptop. I have a 120GB HDD of which the first partition contains the Diagnostic stuff and the second parition (around 110GB) contains XP. Can you tell me what is the best way I should partition it for Ubuntu?
<stefg> kingace, wouldn't it be easier just to tell the Bios to boot from USB?
<Midrand-31> psynaps3 what notebook ?
<Phreddy_Pfander> anybody tried installing xubuntu "over" ubuntu dapper?
<psynaps3> Its an XPS 1210
<pike_> kingace: unless something has changed i dont think grub can boot usb.  its been awhile since i tried though
<LjL> chand|: i see there's also http://utah-glx.sourceforge.net/ , know anything about it?
<chand|> LjL: it's an old project
<kingace> stefg: well, its OsX86, and although the install succeeded the boot manager didnt seem to install
<kingace> so im trying to use grub instead
<chand|> LjL: look here http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UserStatus
<Midrand-31> psynaps3 is the drive partitioned by the manufacturer ?
<stefg> kingace: i don 't think grub can fix taht..
<gar-> i have a problem with my server sometime it shutdown completerly and i dont know the reason if there is any error log that i have to look into it to see the reason of the shutdown.....
<chand|> LjL: http://www.osnews.com/story.php/16814/Nouveau-First-Look-at-Open-Source-3D-NVIDIA-Drivers
<kingace> stefg: you're probably right
<psynaps3> Midrand-31: I have reformated it and installed windows
<kingace> it occurs to me that i should be trying to fix the mac boot manager rather than this
<THEoracle> nooooo.......not windows!!!
<unsk1ll3d> hello everybody...
<stefg> kingace: i had to install grub to the MBR of my USB-disk to be able to boot it...
<Midrand-31> psynaps3 then it should be possible, im not sure if u can create an empty partition from the windows allocated space without starting from scratch though
<pike_> kingace: did you mean boot to or install grub on? you might be able to sudo grub then at grub> root (hd0,1) then setup (sd0) then boot from usb in bios but im not sure
<psynaps3> I was thinking maybe I should go for 50gb(ntfs), 50gb(fat32) and the rest (around 15 gb) for ubuntu. Now how should I set up the partitions
<klypso> hey
<JBLoudG20> hmm... still trying: Anyone have experience with Ubuntu and a Lenovo laptop?
<kane77> how do I upgrade gnome (i'm using dapper)?
<Midrand-31> psynaps3 if i were you from scratch, but that might be painful
<klypso> I accidentally installed two of the same account on ubuntu, one a normal and the other a superuser
<klypso> when I log in, I log in as the lesser one
<unsk1ll3d> Anybody here knows about the specifications of vfolders in GNOME on Ubuntu - where the vfolders are set?
<chand|> psynaps3: with ubuntu installer u can resize ntfs and vfat partitions i think
<Midrand-31> can anyone give me a reference for setting up samba shares to windows machines ?
<buis01> LjL: it says, "no such file or directory"
<klypso> how can I delete one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<daedra> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chand|> unsk1ll3d: check gnome-vfs
<daedra> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Midrand-31> thanks daedra
<buis01> LjL: I did "echo $SHELL" to get the shell that I am using and it say bash
<klypso> can anyone help?
<psynaps3> Midrand-31: I am sorry but right now the partitions are P1 (Diagnostic), P2 (XP 60GB) and P3 (Unallocated). I will resize the NTFS to 50GB using Qparted. How should I go about with the linux partioning?
<unsk1ll3d> chand| - i did, of course...but nowhere system/administration or the system-root entry in the menu is set
<dalani> Anyone know this?: Internet works geet PING error 100% data loss
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@50A2E7A4.flatrate.dk]  by LjL
<dalani> Anyone know this?: Internet works but I get PING error 100% data loss
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with an ffmpeg error? Here's what I did at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39123/ I ran that command, but it just hung, and the file wasn't trancoding
<pike_> dalani: wireless?
<dalani> nope dial up
<LjL> buis01: i have no idea why it wouldn't exist
<pike_> dalani: eww
<m0e-ln1> somebody help!!!!!
<dalani> you bet! Im stumped
<chand|> unsk1ll3d: for developper doc http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/gnome-vfs/
<klypso> anyone know how to delete an account through the terminal?
<stefg> deluser
<Enselic> I have shared the folder /home/martin/test using SMB on a windows network. It works fine in the sense that the windows computers can see the folder, but to view it it asks for a username and password. I have tried to enter the username and pword I use on my computer, but it wont let me in
<unsk1ll3d> chand| - okay, I'll have a look on it ;)
<psynaps3> Or maybe to put it better, will 15GB be enough for an ubuntu edgy installation over the long run (i will share a 50GB fat32 parititon with the xp installation)
<klypso> thanks
<dalani> I noticed this when I couldnt send emails via smtp
<buis01> LjL : I figured out why I wasn't getting the .bash_history.  It's because I'm at the root prompt #
<LjL> buis01: ... oh.
<psynaps3> I'll basically be using ubuntu most of the time and will be switching to xp only when i need to use the webcam and office related activities
<gobles> hi dudes whats thw best cd burning software?
<stefg> !samba | Enselic
<ubotu> Enselic: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pike_> Enselic: not too familiar with samba but try the smbpasswd maybe. man smbpasswd
<slavik> I am going to upgrade to dual core :D
<daedra> !k3b | gobles
<ubotu> gobles: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<buis01> LjL : should it also work for the root prompt?
<gobles> thanx
<slavik> btw, what doesn't work in amd64 right now? flash, wine, anything else?
<chand|> unsk1ll3d: have a look to /usr/share/doc/libgnomevfs*
* gobles waves at pike_ 
<stefg> Enselic: your win-user has no account on your 'server', so no access
<LjL> buis01: it does for me. but i don't think it will if you just used "sudo <command>" and never actually logged in
<klypso> how can I delete a user with the same name as another user?
<dalani> Anyone know this?: Internet works but I get PING error 100% data loss
<unsk1ll3d> chand| kay...
<Phreddy_Pfander> quit "Off to work I go"
<LjL> klypso: i wonder how it got created in the first place... but, "vipw" and remove it manually, i guess
<stefg> klypso: user-account have numbers... call it by uid, not by name
<VoX> why would i get a systemload of 6+ when copying files from a pata drive to a sata drive? the pata drive has dma enabled
<klypso> stefg: where is the uid for the accounts?
<slavik> !libcdda.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcdda.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chand|> klypso: $ id
<LjL> klypso: in /etc/passwd
<slavik> !info libcdda.so
<ubotu> Package libcdda.so does not exist in any distro I know
<chand|> klypso: or check /etc/passwd
<unsk1ll3d> chand| i know how to make or categorize the folders, but don't know _where_ to make this...cause the etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/vfolders/applications.template is the only file where the entries are categorized, but no entry about the category=core ;(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<slavik> how do I have the bot check where a file is?
<klypso> ares@daedalus:~$ id
<klypso> uid=1001(ares) gid=1001(ares) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),1001(ares)
<klypso> ares@daedalus:~$ deluser 1001
<klypso> /usr/sbin/deluser: Only root may remove a user or group from the system.
<klypso> ares@daedalus:~$ sudo deluser 1001
<klypso> ares@daedalus:~$ users
<klypso> ares ares
<klypso> ?
<dalani> $ ping localhost PING localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dalani> --- localhost.localdomain ping statistics ---
<dalani> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 6007ms
<klypso> anybody?
<pike_> slavik: like /msg ubotu find libc   ?
<chand|> unsk1ll3d: i think you should get help on #gnome
<slavik> !find libcdda.so
<slavik> :P
<ubotu> File libcdda.so found in alsaplayer-common, libgnome-vfs-common
<unsk1ll3d> chand| ...okay :)
<VoX> why would i get a systemload of 6+ when copying files from a pata drive to a sata drive? the pata drive has dma enabled, rest of the system is essentially idle
<stefg> klypso: ermmm, did you try to delete the account you were logged in with?
<penguinlord> hello
<Aspero> can anyone suggest a good exchange server?
<pike_> klypso: gksudo gedit /etc/passwd  but you might break something
<klypso> stefg: I accidentally created 2 accounts, one with admin privileges, one without.  I think I named them both 'ares' and when I log in, I have no admin privileges, so I think that I am logging into the lesser account.
<chand|> klypso: when you type id
<chand|> klypso: your user need to be in admin group
<stefg> klypso: go to VT 1, login and : sudo init S... you are in maintenace mode then, perfect for deleting accounts
<klypso> pike_ : 'ares is not in the sudoers list'
<klypso> stefg : VT1?
<klypso> sorry, new to linux and ubuntu
<stefg> Virtual TZerminal... ctrl-alt-f1
<BjoeHrn> Hey dudes
<BjoeHrn> Does anyone know how I can get a second xserver with a terminal?
<dalani> bjoe use the menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.125.143.69]  by LjL
<CroEragon> Hello guys, does anybody have any experiance with PCI error: Cannot allocate resurce region 3 of device 000:000:000? It freezes my Kubuntu and drives me mad!!!
<hyperactivecrond> uh the wiki is timing out on my computer
<hyperactivecrond> oh wait. didn't configure firewall nvm
<Theodor> CroEragon, I had the same problem.
<Theodor> THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CroEragon> did you solve it? i heard it is bios issue
<Theodor> yeah,  you have to do default setup for the bios.
<Theodor> That's the only solution that worked for me.
<pike_> BjoeHrn: well im partial to xinit.  just xinit -- :01   i believe you can just use startx also
<Theodor> I've been hadving that problem since yesterday
<chand|> BjoeHrn: firts, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common, auth all users, then xterm -display :1.0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<CroEragon> what? i didn't change my bios in any way, it is there since aprox third day of using Ubuntu
<BjoeHrn> chand|, thanks I'll try it
<chand|> BjoeHrn: perhaps u need top add mit magic cookie to your auth file
<VoX> why would i get a systemload of 6+ when copying files from a pata drive to a sata drive? the pata drive has dma enabled, rest of the system is essentially idle.
<chand|> BjoeHrn: have a look on this old guide : http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+extra+XServer&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Other
<klypso> crap
<klypso> how do I get out of that without shutting down?
<emacla> How can i create a folder trought the terminal?
<LjL> emacla: mkdir dirname
<chand|> VoX: not a big load for this
<LjL> Ubotu, tell emacla about cli | emacla, see the private message from Ubotu
<klypso> stefg: how can I exit that without shutting down?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Enselic```> Does anyone know if it is possible to install winetools trhough apt-get?
<stefg> init 2
<klypso> ah
<klypso> i'll try again
<adaptr> stefg: I doubt that IRC will honor that....
<VoX> chand|: well when it causes text input into a terminal session to lag by multiple seconds, i'd call that a slight issue..
<klypso> stefg : what did you want me to try earlier?
<Theodor> Currently, everything is working fine.
<stefg> adaptr: hehe... righht it needs quotes..
<Theodor> Do I need to update my drivers and everything?
<adaptr> it's a nice feature though - can somebody add "init n" responses to Ubotu ?
<chand|> VoX: on ext filesystem ?
<BjoeHrn> chand|, when I use the reconfigure command I'm able to start a xserver a normal user?
<VoX> chand|: yeah, ext3
<adaptr> a response like "shutting down FreeNode" on "init 0" would be much appreciated
<unsk1ll3d> chand| -> found the settings - look /usr/share/desktop-directories and /etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu
<chand|> VoX: i got same loads when i copy big file
<stefg> klypso: go to a non-X terminal, login, sudo init S... do your thing... init 2
<unsk1ll3d> chand| -> thx2u :)
<chand|> unsk1ll3d: ok, i dont undestand, u just want to change gnome menus, not vfolders
<VoX> chand|: hmm k
<unsk1ll3d> yes but some folders are set as vfolders?
<chand|> VoX: try to bench hd, with sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<CroEragon> Theodor: do you have laptop, because it happens ussualy on laptops, and i have desktop and laptop solution doesnt work
<chand|> VoX: try another file with "big size"
<chand|> unsk1ll3d: yes
<VoX> chand|: seems fine.. good speeds for a pata drive
<chand|> VoX: how much ?
<davidwinter> what's everyone's favourite music player for Ubuntu?
<VoX>  Timing cached reads:   2792 MB in  2.03 seconds = 1377.77 MB/sec
<VoX>  Timing buffered disk reads:   96 MB in  3.03 seconds =  31.65 MB/sec
<davidwinter> Amarok? Banshee? Rhythmbox?
<chand|> VoX: the second drive alos ?
<CroEragon> xmms
<DenMagiskeTangoP> mpd
<LjL> davidwinter: you don't want to know *everyone's* favorite, we're 924 here right now
<davidwinter> :p
<bactram> davidwinter: amarok
<LjL> APT makes it easy enough to try them all anyway
<stefg> amarok
<klypso> stefg : can't get it to work
<davidwinter> I'm looking for one that will organise a music collection, as well as easily allow me to stream MP3's from an iTunes share...
<VoX> chand|: the cache reads are a bit down, but it's still fine
* davidwinter switching from Mac
* davidwinter is used to iTunes
<stefg> davidwinter: amarok!
<chand|> VoX: did u use nautilus to copy ?
<VoX> itunes is made from fail
<VoX> chand|: yea
<davidwinter> stefg: I've not found a way to stream from an iTunes share in Amarok?
<LjL> !info banshee-daap | davidwinter
<ubotu> banshee-daap: Audio Management and Playback application (DAAP sharing plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 396 kB
<stefg> davidwinter: sry, don't use iTunes... but if amarok can't do it, no other player wiil, too
<davidwinter> LjL: thanks, I've got iTunes sharing with Banshee fine. It just seems to be Amarok
<stefg> Amarok 1.4?
<LjL> stefg: quite a blanked statement...
<davidwinter> yep
<LjL> banshee appears to be doing it, for one
<M0E^lnx> can anybody help me get my wireless going?
<davidwinter> Amarok 1.4
<stefg> Ljl... taht's how you start discusiions... put bold statemants in the vacuum :-)
<davidwinter> stefg: how do you get Amarok to organise your music collection?
<M0E^lnx> I'm using edgy, need to setup a broadcom chipset
<BigToe> guys what's the user/pass for the CUPS web interface?
<LjL> also known as "trolling"? :-P but anyway, i cannot find any hints that Amarok will work with iTunes shares. now that i have a very clear idea of what does are, otoh.
<davidwinter> stefg: as in, keep directories and files organised
<davidwinter> not just in a database
<stefg> davidwinter: point it to my media-folder, fire&forget
<chand|> VoX: try to copy with cp or rsync
<stefg> davidwinter: oh, you mena like physically shifting files?... Don't need that
<BigToe> guys what's the user/pass for the CUPS web interface? I want to cancel a job via it, but don't know the user/pass...
<davidwinter> I've set my Collection location to ~/Music
<LjL> BigToe: it's locked by default
<M0E^lnx> anyone help me please!!!!!
<davidwinter> is that what you mean by media-folder?
<chand|> LjL: rhytmbox works fine with itunes shares, and vice versa
<BigToe> LjL, how do I unlock it?
<erUSUL> BigToe: web cups iface is disabled by default in ubuntu
<chand|> LjL: i see on itunes my rhythmbox playlist
<davidwinter> chand|: how would i set up Rhythmbox with iTunes?
<erUSUL> BigToe: there's info in the wiki to enable it
<Abd_Samy> hi all
<art_> hey ppl
<BigToe> ok
<BigToe> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<javb> g
<Abd_Samy> can anyone help me
<LjL> chand|: well, i don't know, i've only got amarok installed, and i don't have itunes, i can only base myself on what i see on APT descriptions
<M0E^lnx> can anyone help setup wireless networkin on edgy?
<art_> any1 can help me whit mysql control center?
<chand|> davidwinter: in rhythmbox to share, go to edit > preferences > share
<Abd_Samy> i wanna open wma files
<LjL> BigToe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<VoX> chand|: doing it now, a little increase in load but nothing huge
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Abd_Samy about wma | Abd_Samy, see the private message from Ubotu
<chand|> davidwinter: u will need to install avahi server
<VoX> chand|: must naut being crap
<BigToe> thanks LjL
<chand|> davidwinter: $ sudo apt-get install avahi-daemon
<Lathiat> davidwinter: System->Administration->Network, "general" tab, enable service disocvery
<chand|> VoX: edgy pr dapper ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<VoX> chand|: edgy64
<chand|> Lathiat: thx, i dont know this
<javb> Hi, using Ubuntu, Edgy, on my Hp Pavillion notebook dv2125nr, broadcom LAN. i have another machine, connected to the same LAN. --> Problem: When i type a webpage in my brower (Firefox) it take a lot 'looking the address, but  from windows it doesnt.. it runs easy. i have ADSL 768 KBPS
<LjL> javb: are you using the same DNS server in Linux as you're in Windows?
<davidwinter> thanks Lathiat
<chand|> VoX: it seems a nautilus bug ?
<LjL> !ipv6disable | javb, also check out
<ubotu> javb, also check out: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<VoX> chand|: must be
<davidwinter> interesting. doesn't seem to work with the latest version of iTunes, though an older version (that my bro is running) works fine
<art_> any1 can help me whit mysql control center?
<xnny_94> hello!!
<art_> on priv pls
<davidwinter> Rhythmbox is now detecting the shares fine
<LjL> !helpme | art_
<ubotu> art_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> !pm | art_
<ubotu> art_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<chand|> davidwinter: u can share your rhythmbox playlist also
<art_> any1 can help me whit mysql control center?:))
<javb> LjL, Yes, is the same DNS servers.
<LjL> art_, hear me?
<art_> yes
<LjL> ask a *question*
<LjL> !pm | art_
<ubotu> art_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bossieman> I  need help with portforwarding in a speedtouch modem. I can connect to my vnc4server and ssh on the internal network but I cant do it externaly.
<art_> how i can instal mysql control center into my kubuntu 6.12?
<Theodor> how do I know what version of Ubuntu I have>
<Theodor> ?*
<javb> Thanks guys. My problem was IPv6. ;)
<JBLoudG20> Theodor: system:about ubuntu
<javb> Can u repeat the link? just to save the how to.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.225.33]  by LjL
<erUSUL> Theodor: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Theodor> 6.06
<Theodor> is that the latest version ?
<jbroome> 6.10
<Theodor> meh
<Theodor> major changes?
<javb> i have a broadcom wireles card.. ubuntu edgy, and having this issue: [17179751.820000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<jbroome> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javb> any ideas?
<mnoir> Theodor: perhaps you should if it is the latest that you should use
<mnoir> the opinion is mixed on that
<Theodor> I'm new to the Linux world.
<Theodor> no idea what I should or shouldn't.
<Theodor> What's Ubunty Edgy ?
<Music_Shuffle> 6.10.
<ulisse> hello
<[^^_5chL3gL] _Tob> ^^
<mnoir> edgy is the cute name for 6.10
<jbroome> !faq | Theodor
<ubotu> Theodor: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Aspero> I installed gimpshop..... how do i start it???
<Theodor> I see.
<Lynoure> Theodor: there is no harm done trying the livecd, at least
<Theodor> Thanks.
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, what are you doing again?
<art_> how can i instal mysql cc?
<Theodor> Music_Shuffle, what do you mean?
<Theodor> Livecd is the DVD I got, yes?
<ulisse> is it possible to configure either a static wired network and a DHCP (wired) one into Network-Manager?
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, I entered late, so I missed your original question :P
<Theodor> hehe, I see.
<LjL> art_: i don't see it packaged (though http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_194.html hints to the existence of a package), so perhaps you might want to check out 'phpmyadmin' and/or 'mysql-admin' (which *are* packaged in the standard repositories)
<Theodor> you didn't miss much, only question from a newbie ;p
<Music_Shuffle> Those are the best kind ;)
<[^^_5chL3gL] _Tob> unsk1ll3d ?
<art_> <LjL> hmmm
<Bossieman> need help configuring portforwading on a speedtuchmodem. Cant ssh or vncviewer externaly but it works on the internal network.
<unsk1ll3d> schlegl?
* Theodor laughs
<unsk1ll3d> [^^5chL4gL] _Tob?
<Theodor> Okay fellas, I have to start downloading all the stuff I had on windows. I need these stuff, and what do you recommand. A C++ compiler, Java, php, mysql, something like visio to do my projects, apache server.
<[^^_5chL3gL] _Tob> Ich hab ein groes Problem, wenn ich hochfahr kommt root@localhost_~#    was nun
<unsk1ll3d> ?
<LjL> !de | [^^_5chL3gL] _Tob
<ubotu> [^^_5chL3gL] _Tob: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Music_Shuffle> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jlintz> Theodor: open synaptic and start browsing
<art_> i have instaled mysql but when i use (like in tutorial) sudo apt-get install mysglcc i have notification thats no file on server
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, that last factoid was for you btw.
<Theodor> Kewl
<LjL> art_: indeed, as i just said, there is no such package in the standard repositories
<LjL> (nor could i find one on google, tbh)
<mnoir> theo - do the lamp thing and build-essential
<Theodor> I have to start working and stop asking questions.
<mnoir> build essential should give you a compiler you will like
<Lynoure> Theodor: you can do both :)
<art_> i know that that file exist - but dunno if theres packege or source
<Theodor> I don't support multithreading.
<LjL> art_, when i said that that site "hints to the existence ...", i meant that site is probably *wrong*. or refers to some very old version of Ubuntu that had that package.
<Sainouhe> So this one time at band camp i ate all of the marshmellows and then put the blame on Michelle.
<LjL> art_: eh?
<mnoir> Theodor: visio replacement will be interesting - look at openoffice tools and xfig and kivio
<LjL> what file?
<amanmehta> hi
<mnoir> I do not like any of them as an absolute replacement though
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, what's that relate..? >.>
<Theodor> I can't do 2 jobs at the same time.
<amanmehta> how 2 contact ubotu ?
<Sebboh> Could someone recommend a text editor?  I like the powerful regex capabilities and relatively quick load time that TextPad (windows) offers.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell amanmehta about bot | amanmehta, see the private message from Ubotu
<amanmehta> thanx i got
<Theodor> it's either I ask here and you give me all the juice, or I go and search the Internet. But I like it here, I feel safe !
<spike723> Sebboh: use SciTE
<mnoir> Theodor: yer in trouble now....
<XENIA> HOLA A TODOS
<XENIA> k tal estis
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, rofl! This is one time that asking questions while on Google at the same time will prevent total disaster.
<mnoir> !sp
<Music_Shuffle> !es
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<art_> kk
<Sainouhe> SAFE? on my internets?
* Sainouhe molests Theodor 
<Music_Shuffle> >.>
<Theodor> define molests .
<Theodor> I'm not that good in English.
<arrenlex> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=molest
<Music_Shuffle> And why you're doing that here in a support channel....-.-
<Sainouhe> doing the nasty.
<mnoir> Theodor: it is impolite....
<daedra> lol
<Theodor> arrenlex, cruel.
<Sainouhe> Because the public needs to know about molestation
<Sainouhe> molestation 4 president!
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<art_> another (noob) question :) can i instal eathena database (ragnarok online server scritp) onto Ubuntu mysql?
<Theodor> Do you know how can I change the resolution?
<Sainouhe> oic
<arrenlex> !fixres | Theodor
<ubotu> Theodor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daedra> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Theodor> X is the GUI, yes?
<mnoir> the basis of it - yes
<arrenlex> Theodor: X is the server which hosts the GUI, which is gnome.
<arrenlex> Theodor: Think of X as a window display, and Gnome is the mannequins, and Linux is the store.
<Theodor> but I heard there is "don't know if correct", KDE and xforce or something
<arrenlex> Theodor: xfce. Although xforce sounds cool.
<arrenlex> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<arrenlex> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<amanmehta> how 2 reset d source.list file 2 d default ?
<jbroome> amanmehta: what?
<mnoir> gnome is one framework - kde xfce fvwm mwm are others
<Theodor> Is there a best between these 3, or is it a matter of taste?
<mnoir> yes and yes
<arrenlex> !better | Theodor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amanmehta> meanin d source listin 2 d sources which were whn d system was installed
<arrenlex> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<daedra> lol better!
<LjL> Theodor: taste. also, some environments (like Xfce) are more apt for resource-limited machines
<Theodor> I see, thanks.
<Brudus> I'm having a pretty big problem with with xserver.  It is happening when i go and try to install ubuntu.  It says there is something wrong with xserver and then it just gives me a screen with a bunch of garbled text.
<daedra> i think kde is more customisable
<Theodor> I'll be back, time to make a huge gallon of coffee.
<art_> heh
<N64geek> how do i run xf86config or it's equiv. from command line, I just switch videocards and now x won;t start
<daedra> but theres also a greater opportunity to go wrong with those cutomizations
<arrenlex> Theodor: As opposed to a small gallon?
<Brudus> here is a shot i took with my camera phone
<LjL> N64geek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Brudus> http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/3484/ubuntufailsc4.jpg
<Music_Shuffle> KDE visual-wise looks the most like Windows by default.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell N64geek about fixres | N64geek, see the private message from Ubotu
<arrenlex> N64geek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<N64geek> cool
<Music_Shuffle> And then they sorta branch from there.
<N64geek> thx
<Sebboh> spike723, I am pleased with scite!  Thank you.
<Maheanuu> Still havin probs trying to get a raid5 array set up, am going to have to go in and remove the installation and retry...  Gonna clear bios also
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zero_> i'm trying to install beryl on ubuntu dapper drake but apt-get seems unable to find any of the beryl packages. Any idea about the right repositories?
<Maheanuu> I am running a MSI K9N SLI Platinum Motherboard with 2 gigs of ram, and 5 maxtor sata 2 drives set in bios to go raid 5 and appearing there as a raid array but when I boot, they show up as sda thru sde????
<Maheanuu> Am trying to set up Dapper 64 alternate
<zero_> it' s quite frustrating because i cannot find the packages anywhere
<N64geek> yay .. I didn't kill it!
<pike_> Brudus: thats beautiful
<mnoir> Maheanuu: those are the proper hardware devices
<jessed> i am trying to extact wireess drivers for ndiswrapper.  the wiki page told me to use cabextracter on the exe except when i do it says no valid cabinets found.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<petafile> My sound card only works sometimes when I boot up my computer, any ideas why that is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Brudus> Did anyone see my question.  I think it got lost in the text :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<Maheanuu> My major prob is prolly that I am either TSTO, or dangerous beyond repair
<amanmehta>  i had changed d listing of d sources in d file source.list ........ now i want 2 change them bak 2 b4 settings .......... i didnt use comment lines but wrote it afresh n didnt bak up also. is there a way i can get d script bak 4 d source ?
<Maheanuu> Are there any linux users in here from the Portland Oregon Area???
<Sainouhe> sigh
<pike_> Brudus: try the alternate install cd or server install if server install youll have to do the add step of loging in once installed then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jbroome> amanmehta: i'm not going to help you based on your assinine typing.
<Music_Shuffle> Being nice never hurt either.
<atarinox> can somebody help with this flashplayer plugin in firefox? I've got the flashplayer-nonfree 9 beta plugin installed (and it shows up in about:plugins), but everytime i try to load a flash video it says im missing a plugin. then i try to find out which plugin is missing and get this msg, "unknown plugin (application/x-mplayer2)"
<amanmehta> sorry man .........but i m desparately seekin help
<Music_Shuffle> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pike_> amanmehta: id try ubuntuforums.org im sure somone has posted their sources.list for whatever version youre running
<Music_Shuffle> amanmehta, use that first link and draw up a fresh list yourself.
<Music_Shuffle> Takes maybe 2-5 minutes at most.
<pike_> amanmehta: well i mistyped that so ignore
<jbroome> !easysource | amanmehta
<ubotu> amanmehta: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<GreyGhost> amanmehta ,i would like to help u.... but i overwrote my source file long ago ... i don't remember where i threw the backup....
<atarinox> #firefox
<atarinox> woops
<amanmehta> thank you every1
<Music_Shuffle> GL.
<alecjw> hi. is there any way of getting webcam on msn?
<atarinox> anyone have an idea what plugin im missing?
<jbroome> amanmehta: u r well cum
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<GreyGhost> atarinox ,Flash 9 for FF? when did that happen??
<jbroome> the 2nd beta has been out for a while
<GreyGhost> hmmm.....
<dreamer> how can I check the default gateway of my network ?
<XENIA> OLA
<mnoir> dreamer: ip addr ls
<N64guy> hey I was just in here about 3 minutes ago with issues with x
<Music_Shuffle> Hola.
<Music_Shuffle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nergar> hey now!
<kane77> my xubuntu doesnt auto mount my usb flash disk when I plug it into the front usb port it doesnt mount..
<kane77> what can I do
<Nergar> need little help with firefox
<Maheanuu> I have been wondering if I should try the latest distro even tho it's a beta....  I would want the 64 bit version for AMD tho, and am not sure if it would work any better than the Dapper one
<Music_Shuffle> Maheanuu, Edgy 64 is what you're debating?
<lynucs> kane77, try to run gnome-volume-manager
<kane77> Maheanuu, do you have any problem with dapper?
<Maheanuu> Yes Music, I am having nothing but probs with Dapper
<kane77> lynucs, on xfce?
<Maheanuu> Yes I cannot get dapper to see or set up a raid5 array
<TC`> how to get wlan working on my laptop?
<lynucs> kane77, do you have it installed?
<Music_Shuffle> Maheanuu, try Edgy 64 then.  I have it running right now :D
<kane77> lynucs, dunno.. have to check...
<Maheanuu> Are you set up raid Music
<alecjw> TC`: what card?
<mnoir> dreamer: sorry - it's route -n
<kane77> lynucs, the problem is that the computer isnt connected to internet... and installing stuff is a pain in the... ...err... neck..
<lynucs> kane77, hold on  asec then
<TC`> mini pci gigabite
<kane77> lynucs, the back usb ports work...
<Music_Shuffle> Maheanuu, neg, just a single drive.  Should be simple though.
<jessed> how can i extract files from a .exe in order to obtain my network cards drivers?
<Nergar> how do i configure default character encoding in FF???
<pike_> kane77: what i normally do: ls -t /dev | head  then ill see like sda1 or sdb1 so i "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb" or whatever
<lynucs> kane77, then its not the prob i thought.. can you mount manually?
<Nergar> Jessed; use wine
<GreyGhost> jessed , i don't think u can use Windows drivers on Linux .....
<jessed> well it is for ndiswrapper
<jessed> which says i need the windows xp drivers for my wireless card
<Nergar> jessed, use wine
<Maheanuu> I will download it and burn it to disc and try it....  Can't be any worse off than I am in Dapper, sorta looking for some local help here in the Portland Oregon area, where I could get some hands on ideas
<Aoirthoir> I LOVE UBUNTUI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jessed> nergar> tahnk you i'll install it right now
<GreyGhost> jessed ,oh k
<Nergar> np
<Nergar> how do i configure default character encoding in FF???
<ezenu> a friend is asking me some questions: Yeah, I installed ubuntu a while ago \\Now I've got two HDs, a windows a linux one \\ Yesterday I mounted the windows (ntfs) in linux, just messing around. \\ I think I shutdown badly, (sudo poweroff -f) \\ ANd now whenI try to start up, the master drive won't boot, and I can't boot to the slave either (linux).
<Aoirthoir> In fact I am just going to say ubuntu instead of I love you from now on
<Aoirthoir> UBUNTU!
<alecjw> TC`: sorry. only just noticed that you said something. can you say my nick when ur talking to me plz? and is that the card name or chip name?
<lynucs> kane77, can you mount the device manually on this usb hub??
<tortho> Any firefox experts who can help me with extremely slow firefox when there is flash or similar on the page.
<kane77> lynucs, when I plug it into front port it just keeps on flashing in 2 second interval (instead of flashing couple of times and stop)
<N64Geek> anyone good with fixing X i just crashed it after installing a new/ (old) videocard..
<kane77> lynucs, I dont think... I'll try to mount manually once again...
<ali__> how to install skype on ubuntu?
<Lam_> is there a faster way to perform this tasK? :: $ md5sum A/* > A.md5  $ md5sum B/* > B.md5  $ cat A.md5 B.md5 > C.md5
<zetan_> hi all...  If my install failed because of the xorg using bad driver "ati".  I changed my xorg.conf file with "vesa".  Now how do I restart the installation process... without rebooting.  Don't want to lose my change to xorg.conf.  thanks
<Rio> Yo!
<kane77> lynucs, the computer is in other room so...
<Rio> What irc client are you guys using?
<lynucs> kane77, rofll :D
<N64Geek> bitchx
<yipe> Aoirthoir, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to talk, this chan is for tech help ONLY
<pike_> ali__: consider ekiga as an alternative in you dont need skype network
<TheGateKeeper> ali__, There is a howto in the wiki
<TheGateKeeper> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<TC`> alecjw i think it is a card, mini pci it is put to my barebone
<nailz> kane77 Konversation
<Rio> Xchat? Konversation?
<N64Geek> how can i perform a complete X reinstall?
<nova> need help on install, screen has lines on desktop, desktop does not load, started in safe grahics mode and everything went fine...?
<alecjw> TC`: can you pastebin my the output of lspci plz?
<pike_> N64Geek: just reconfigure: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<N64Geek> (I'm stuck in failsafe at the moment
<N64Geek> pike_ I just did that now I'm stuck..
<N64Geek> any time i load gnome It crashes and sends me to login agian
<tortho> how can i get all packages back to the standard 6.10.... I have used other repos.. and messed up..
<kane77> lynucs, i'm back.. and I cannot mount it manually... there's no new device
<pike_> N64Geek: do again.  you might rm -fr ~/.g* also just for kicks
<micktm> Hi! I've got a problem with filenames... I can't see correctly filenames with  chars....
<zetan_> hi all...  If my install failed because of the xorg using bad driver "ati".  I changed my xorg.conf file with "vesa".  Now how do I restart the installation process... without rebooting.  Don't want to lose my change to xorg.conf.  thanks
<patulongpo> hello
<N64Geek> well heres to hopin..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<quentin> Hi micktm - same pb
<quentin> resolved it with THUNAR
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres
<N64Geek> p3e83f82d.speed.planet.nl]  has joined #ubuntu
<N64Geek> -:- quentin [n=T1T1@ip-62-129-161-180.evhr.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<N64Geek> -:- ronaldino [n=cybercla@ip3e83f82d.speed.planet.nl]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<N64Geek> -:- SignOff Pazzo: #ubuntu ("Verlassend")
<N64Geek> -:- paitart [n=paitart@124.104.20.20]  has joined #ubuntu
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<N64Geek> akk sorry
<micktm> quentin: what is thunar?
<quentin> XFCE file explorer
<micktm> ah
<rendo> !no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<patulongpo> ne1 familiar with "translating" mandriva commands to ubuntu?
<lynucs> kane77, did you try lsusb??
<rendo> Anyone know how to get no-ip to run on startup?
<micktm> but I've got the same probel also with xterm
<lynucs> is there any device shown?
<patulongpo> anyone familiar with "translating" mandriva commands to ubuntu?
<micktm> *problem
<pike_> patulongpo: probably better off just asking how-to do something
<kbrooks> patulongpo, tell us what a command does, and we'll tell you
<GreyGhost> patulongpo ,if they
<patulongpo> kbrooks: i'm trying to install a pcmcia wireless internet card on my ubuntu 6.06. the card is proxim orinoco gold card (model #8420-WD)
<N64Geek> pike_ I'm using bichx and I've got no scroll .. what was it that I should add .. rm -fr "blanked out after that
<GreyGhost> 're standard Lin commands then they should be the same...
<kane77> lynucs, going to try that... brb
<ali__> how to install java on firefox?
<kbrooks> GreyGhost, take a course on "Lin", whatever it is
<patulongpo> i'm trying to install a pcmcia wireless internet card on my ubuntu 6.06. the card is proxim orinoco gold card (model #8420-WD). Anyone wanna help?
<Riyonuk> I just re-installed Ubuntu 6.10 and there are updates available, is it wise to update?
<pike_> N64Geek: well its probably not a gnome thing but you can rm -fr ~/.g*  that will reset your gnome settings though
<GreyGhost> kbrooks , Linux ?
<TheGateKeeper> ali__, are you using dapper or edgy?
<ali__> edgy
<kbrooks> ali__: who r u?
<N64Geek> well I'll give it a shot ..
<N64Geek> thanks
<kbrooks> lol at that
<kane77> lynucs, only outputs 5 ports... nothing seems to be connected (except for printer)
<TheGateKeeper> ali__, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<patulongpo> i'm trying to install a pcmcia wireless internet card on my ubuntu 6.06. the card is proxim orinoco gold card (model #8420-WD). Anyone wanna help?
<lynucs> hmm
<lynucs> kane77, then its a prob :D
<ezenu> I recall that there was some post, perhaps on wiki.ubuntu.com about what to do if you install ubuntu then windows, and can't access ubuntu any more. Anyone know of this post?
<lynucs> kane77, but in other usb hub it works?
<kane77> lynucs, yes...
<kbrooks> !grub | ezenu
<Rio> Yo
<ubotu> ezenu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lynucs> kane77,  did ANYthing worked in the front usb already??
<kane77> lynucs, it may have to do something with fact that the front ports are usb1.0
<ezenu> kbrooks, yeah, that was it. RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<JAyRULE> MSG Rio hey
<JAyRULE> err
<lynucs> hmmm
<kbrooks> JAyRULE, no.
<bayle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kane77> lynucs, yes I pluged in mouse and it worked
<kbrooks> JAyRULE, /msg is PM. do not pm ppl without asking.
<lynucs> kane77, thats curious
<kane77> lynucs, I'll try posting in forum...
<TheGateKeeper> patulongpo, there are various wireless howto bits & pieces hope it helps: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<JAyRULE> oh... uhh.. thats not allowed here?
<JAyRULE> whys that
<lynucs> kane77, try, i'm sorry
<JAyRULE> well...nm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.169.200]  by LjL
<jbroome> bannination!
<kane77> lynucs, np... thanx for your time...
<kane77> lynucs, and patience
<hyperactivecrond> mm people cannot seem to figure out that people being on the same ip address with the same username is a dead giveaway..
<Riyonuk> It seems I cant be helped with my problem, you guys keep saying its DNS problem, how do I fix it?
<lynucs> kane77, good luck though
<TC`> ;] 
<patulongpo> please help me run http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39193/ on ubuntu... its used on mandriva 9.2
<pike_> Riyonuk: if you goto http://64.233.167.99   is it faster than going to google.com ?
<Sarge125> I got a question, is there a way to access files on a hard drive that is Windows NTFS?
<Sarge125> with linux?
<Ston321> !ntfs > Sarge125
<mnoir> !ntfs
<vleon> can someone please tell me if i can mount cue-bin, nrg, ccd-img-sub files in ubuntu, and if there is a program like daemon tools that makes life easier (so that i dont have to type in the terminal every time i mount)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Sarge125> !ntfs
<n2diy> patulongpo: that isn't a command, it is a url, put it in a browser.
<arrenlex> What does : do in bash?
<hyperactivecrond> vleon: if you have an iso, you can do mount -o loop <youriso> /mntpoint
<vleon> hyperactivecrond i know about the iso
<hyperactivecrond> vleon: on
<genericuser> is there a list of what packages installing kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu will require
<hyperactivecrond> ok **
<Sarge125> thank you
<vleon> but in my game collection there are also other files
<n64geek> and I got nothing.. oh why oh why has X forsaken me??
<hyperactivecrond> genericuser: sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop
<Riyonuk> pike_, not really, its still Connecting
<Riyonuk> My friends tells me to change my resolv.conf from 192.168.1.1 to 127.0.0.1
<Riyonuk> is this wise?
<Riyonuk> pike_, hmm, well googles loading with a big ENGLISH instead of google logo
<vleon> hyperactivecrondthank you anyway
<arrenlex> n64geek: Have you tried starting it from the command line and seeing if it prints an error?
<kbrooks> Riyonuk, nope.
<HeavyThinker> guys, flash player for all my favourite youtube videos?
<genericuser> hyperactivecrond: I'm running windows right now - my ubuntu box only has dialup access so I need them now
<Riyonuk> kbrooks, you sure?
<pike_> Riyonuk: are there any other nameserver entries other than the 192 one?
<Riyonuk> no, just one
<n64geek> now that would be a good idea..
<n64geek> but X is starting... it;s confizing all around
<wyld> if i have a core 2 duo, what architecture should i use when i install linux?
<Yoshimitsu> anyone know if theres a separate channel for Ubuntu PPC
<pike_> n64geek: only option really is the try diff option when you reconfigure
<jbroome> Yoshimitsu: nope, here's fine
<Yoshimitsu> ahyt
<n64geek> true...
<while_I_was_gone> Hi. When I let my laptop on at night instead of a screensaver it goes to this funky flashing black and white screen. Any ideas why?
<pike_> n64geek: using vesa driver?
<Yoshimitsu> airport extreme wireless card support
<genericuser> can someone paste to pastebin the list of what packages install kubuntu on top of ubuntu requires?
<Yoshimitsu> im guessing its still not entirely functional
<pike_> genericuser: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -s i believe to simulate
<hyperactivecrond> pike_: he's on windows now
<pike_> ah
<genericuser> pike_: I don't have access to my ubuntu machine right now - that's why I'm asking
<wyld> if i have a core 2 duo, what architecture should i use when i install Linux? is the amd 64 architecture the right one? or should i stick to ye goode olde 32 bit?
<Riyonuk> pike_, I just have one nameserver...is that bad?
<genericuser> wyld: if you're brave, you can try the 64bit one, but I recommend 32bit
<Yoshimitsu> is airport exteme wireless working yet ?
<Yoshimitsu> exteme*
<Yoshimitsu> extreme* third time lucky
<wyld> genericuser: what is bad about 64?
<mnoir> genericuser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39197/
<genericuser> wyld: many apps don't have 64bit versions and you have to use lots of 32bit apps instead, which means you need the 32bit libs
<genericuser> mnoir: is that edgy or dapper?
<mnoir> that is 6.6
<genericuser> ah well...
<mnoir> 6.06 - sorry
<mnoir> you need 6.10?
<Stalwart> 6.66
<genericuser> wyld: also, some drivers don't have 64bit builds
<genericuser> mnoir: you have it?
<wyld> ok
<mnoir> sec :)
<N3rg4r> i have a very simple question, wanda the fortune teller is dying what should i do??
<wyld> thanks genericruser
<N3rg4r> The water needs changing!
<N3rg4r> (Look at today's date)
<pike_> Riyonuk: all i have :) my router handles it as yours should if it worked under xp
<Riyonuk> hmm
<hyperactivecrond> N3rg4r: apt-get install fortunes
<genericuser> mnoir: also... it looks like you already have most of kde installed, that's way too short of a list
<N3rg4r> ok thanx
<Stalwart> wyld: i run amd64 ubuntu and no problems
<Stalwart> opera, skype work
<hyperactivecrond> N3rg4r: you do know that it is a joke?
<hyperactivecrond> it's not really going to die?
<orion> lol
<orion> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.9.8.225]  by LjL
<wyld> stalwart: what hardware do you have?
<Kesman> anyone else having troubles with azureus on 64-bit edgy than me?
<Stalwart> wyld: nvidia and bcm4311 wifi
<wyld> stalwart: desktop?
<genericuser> Kesman: bah - I have problems with azureus - period
<Stalwart> bcm is unstable on all arches
<N3rg4r> it didn't helped
<Smurf> ih all
<Stalwart> wyld: no, laptop
<N3rg4r> its still dying
<Kesman> genericuser: ?
<genericuser> Kesman: that's not really a confusing statement...
<wyld> stalwart: can i install both, and have the same settings?
<amanmehta> hey i had sought help n not d chat contents hav scrolled up n not there
<Stalwart> wyld: the only problem about amd64 is that 32bit apps like opera and skype need 32bit libs
<amanmehta> sud i get help again ?
<amanmehta> i was going through d help links
<wyld> stalwart: are they easy to download and use?
<wyld> with a 64 bit?
<N3rg4r> what should i do??
<Syrra> Hello. Is there any way to set my default music player to XMMS?
<Stalwart> wyld: yes, just check packages.ubuntu.com for rarely used libs, popular libs are in special compatibility packages
<commodore> I removed iptables but I still have a NAT problem with Azureus. Is there anything else in Ubuntu that can stop me using a port?
<emacla> What is the Terminal command to copy a file to another place?
<genericuser> commodore: not really - what about a router?
<pike_> commodore: there is your router
<Stalwart> emacla: man cp
<mnoir> look again - i took it  off of a straight 6.10 gonme only install (my wife's)
<Grnsgrf> hi
<emacla> Can i use that command to copy a folder?
<commodore> what should I do with that piece of shit? I already disabled its firewall and I did port forwarding but nothing helps.
<mnoir> genericuser: i mean i corrected it :)
<PriceChild> !language | commodore
<ubotu> commodore: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<genericuser> mnoir: ok
<pike_> commodore: is there a dmz setting maybe?
<mnoir> i think it is complete...
<emacla> Stalwart: Can i use cp to copy a folder?
<TC`> how to make wlan work on my laptop? (Gigabyte GN-WI01GT (mini) PCI-E WLAN card)
<commodore> pike_ what's that?
<Stalwart> emacla: yes, to copy folder use cp -rf directory place/for/new/dir/
<Stalwart> check man cp
<N3rg4r> <hyperactivecrond> so i do nothing?
<Grnsgrf> does anyone know a command-line tool, that is able to capture an image of a webcam? (i tried "webcam" yet, but i dont really get it working)
<genericuser> mnoir: link?
<ploom> emacla you better try  - open up your terminal and voila!
<mnoir> same
<sya> how can i turn box into a "network storage", like everyone in the house (laptop, windows pcs, etc) can access, store files, etc; just like using it as a normal drive. can samba handle that?
<sya> my*
<Stalwart> emacla: if you want to learn a bit bash scripting for everyday task automatization there are many manuals on the net =] 
<hyperactivecrond> mm
<pike_> commodore: say your comp address is 192.168.1.2 in the router.  you can basically put that address as dmz server and it places you coputer "outside" the router sortof
<genericuser> mnoir: uh.... I think it's still b0rken?
<mnoir> how so?
<gRaCiOsO> zero_,
<emacla> Stalwart: You know any good tutorial/guide?
<genericuser> mnoir: still got the same 8 packages....
<amanmehta> i had installed X sensors by add/remove ............. while booting it used 2 show ..... loading sensors        failed..... thn i had uninstalled by add/remove..... but d error message is still there while loading indicating tht d system is still loooking 4 sensors .... how 2 correct d probs ?
<mnoir> ok - wait i will paste to new file
<superkirbyartist> How do I make a link (/dev/modem = /dev/ttySHCF0)?
<Stalwart> emacla: i used Gentoo handbook
<Syrra> :/
<genericuser> superkirbyartist: rm /dev/ttySHCF0
<deepsa> superkirbyartist: ln -s <source> <link>
<genericuser> then do ln -s /dev/ttySHCF0 /dev/modem
<genericuser> oh wait.... nvm, listen to deepsa
<mnoir> genericuser: try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39200/
<genericuser> mnoir: better, thanks :-)
<mnoir> :)
<genericuser> looks painful, lol
<amanmehta> i had installed X sensors by add/remove ............. while booting it used 2 show ..... loading sensors        failed..... thn i had uninstalled by add/remove..... but d error message is still there while loading indicating tht d system is still loooking 4 sensors .... how 2 correct d probs ?
<commodore> pike_ the setting should help or stop me?
<ke1> How's the world today?
<genericuser> is there a way to batch download them?
<mnoir> dunno...
<genericuser> yea..... hrmm...
<mnoir> prolly
<pike_> commodore: help. it basically means your comp is completely exposed to the internet
<ke1> Can someone tell me what makes Edubuntu different from Ubuntu other than the thin client setup?
<amanmehta> i had installed X sensors by add/remove ............. while booting it used 2 show ..... loading sensors        failed..... thn i had uninstalled by add/remove..... but d error message is still there while loading indicating tht d system is still loooking 4 sensors .... how 2 correct d probs ?
<ke1> I mean, i can install all those software packages themselves to make Ubuntu = edubuntu can't i?
<mnoir> kel - go read their home page - they are very proud of it
<ke1> mnoir: I am coming here from it
<SAAL3> hi gays
<SAAL3> upps
<SAAL3> guys
<genericuser> SAAL3: lol
<SAAL3> hi guys
<genericuser> ~hi
<genericuser> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hyperactivecrond> N3rg4r: you've been submitted to bash.org
<mnoir> suggest if you want an edubuntu setup that you start with it and add other things rather than the other way around
<Mir> # ubuntubd
<pike_> commodore: if you do that and it works id install firestarter its a gui for iptables and very easy to setup
<amanmehta> can any 1 read me or am i Bcum invisible ?
<amanmehta> i had installed X sensors by add/remove ............. while booting it used 2 show ..... loading sensors        failed..... thn i had uninstalled by add/remove..... but d error message is still there while loading indicating tht d system is still loooking 4 sensors .... how 2 correct d probs ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.185.179]  by LjL
<Syrra> Hello. Is there any way to set my default music player to XMMS?
<hyperactivecrond> amanmehta: yes. and realize that this channel is staffed by volunteers
<deepsa> Syrra: no
<genericuser> Syrra: just right-click on your media files and change the default app to xmms
<genericuser> Ljl, err... who are you banning?
<slacker_nl> quick question, what are the bootparams to install ubuntu without loading the live cd first?
<Riyonuk> pike_, I think I fixed it
<hyperactivecrond> genericuser: this one guy who keeps evading kickbans
<Syrra> It.. doesn't say how?
<hyperactivecrond> s/evading/violatin
<LjL> genericuser: abusive users
<genericuser> hmm
<pike_> Riyonuk: again? :)  what was wrong?
<amanmehta> i completely agree but ....... i thought u ppl were not getting my chat
<Syrra> It just says "Open with (program name)"
<hyperactivecrond> amanmehta: and please use semi-wellformed english </jerk moment>
<slacker_nl> quick question, what are the bootparams to install ubuntu without loading the live cd first?
<Syrra> I haven't figured out how to default it :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.159.57.110]  by LjL
<Syrra> maybe in properties
<gRaCiOsO> if i remove a driver with aptitude it remove the module loaded from lsmod? excuse my ignorance
* Syrra facepalms
<Syrra> Sorry guys XD
<pedro> hi all
<hyperactivecrond> gRaCiOsO: yes..
<Syrra> Thanks~
<jbroome> slacker_nl: i believe you need the alternate cd to do that
<hyperactivecrond> hi pedro
<pike_> slacker_nl: im not sure the older installer even comes on livecd. might need alternate or server install
<gRaCiOsO> hyperactivecrond,  thanks
<genericuser> wow, bash.org is sweet
<hyperactivecrond> np gRaCiOsO
<pedro> i have a problem  with my new ubuntu can anyone help me?
<pike_> pedro: ask away
<slacker_nl> argh..
<slacker_nl> thnx
<pedro> I split the hd in 4 parts
<pedro> one for win
<pedro> one for /
<pedro> one for swap
<pedro> and the last one is extended
<hyperactivecrond> pedro: what's in the extended?
<emacla> How do i change permissions for a folder?
<hyperactivecrond> emacla: in the gui or from the cli
<linuxgoober> chown
<gRaCiOsO> emacla,  man chmod
<pedro> ummm le me see idont now the owrd in english
<POVaddct> linuxgoober: no, chmod
<mnoir> emacla: same as a file
<linuxgoober> my bad...
<slacker_nl> pike_: I have an edgy CD..
<ThinkingMan> Today, out of the blue, networkmanager decided that it's not going to connect to my network, I've tried rebooting, and the same macinge connects no problem if I reboot into windows, I can connect to non-encrypted networks
<slacker_nl> please please tell me I can do a text only install
<ThinkingMan> I've looked at the nm site but there's dreadfully no documentation
<hyperactivecrond> slacker_nl: use the alternate cd
<pedro> sorry
* hyperactivecrond facepalms
<pedro> in the extende i put one dor /home
<ThinkingMan> does anyone know anything about how nm works and if there's a conf file or any way to tweak it?
<pedro> and one for /documents
<Riyonuk> pike_, first im typing wirh one hand, this channel and my linux savvy friend say its a dns issue
<Riyonuk> pike_, he told me to change name server to 127.0.0.1 and do apt-get install bind9 and now it works for some strange reason
<pedro> but the /documents is not show in my sistem
<POVaddct> emacla: the "x" bit in directories/folders stands for "cd-able", not "executable" as for normal files
<pedro> the /documents is ntfs file system
<pike_> slacker_nl: if its livecd then im pretty sure no.  i like the livecd but i use the server install cd.  then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu or kubuntu  after initial install usually
<Edyta> cze
<Ston321> !cz
<mnoir> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Ciaus> ThinkingMan, I have a neber ending battle with NM....I finally went and installed some other packages to manage the Network interfaces, and still ahve trouble with wireless
<SAAL3> UBUNTU IS THE BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN!
<Edyta> cze
<slacker_nl> pike_: thnx
<SAAL3> I LOV IT!!!!!!!
<Olathe> SAAL3: EVAR ?!
<SAAL3> YES
<pedro> if i use gparted for show the parts of my hd. I can see it
<ThinkingMan> Ciaus: I had no problem until today, everything was fine for months, and then all of a sudden today... bam
<pedro> but iint mount
<SAAL3> UBUNTU is like sex: hot and wet!
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Ciaus> ThinkingMan, exactly.
<pike_> Riyonuk: well thats one way to go.  i would have assumed bind would be harder to setup but if it works great
<pedro> how can i mount by myself?
<ThinkingMan> is there any documentation on NM?  I've googled the hell out of it to no end
<mnoir> !ntfs | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ThinkingMan> is there a conf file even?
<gRaCiOsO> pedro,  but what do u wanna mount?
<Ciaus> ThinkingMan, not that I ever found
<foobarian> ThinkingMan: do you mean the compiler tool?
<ThinkingMan> foobarian: any way to somehow configure network manager, to see if there's a cache to clear out or to see what changed between yesterday when I could connect fine and today when I can't connect for any reason
<genericuser> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<pedro> i want to see /documents ... and i supossed thats is not mounted. Becose i cant see it
* n64geek grabs shotgun and blasts a new vent hold in side of his case...
<n64geek> i keep killin x
<LjL> SAAL3: please don't SHOUT, and keep funny comments on #ubuntu-offtopic
<emacla> I tried to change permission for a folder. But this wont work: chmod 666 /dir/dir2/and_so_on
<foobarian> ThinkingMan: never mind, I thought you meant nm the gcc tool
<pike_> !paste | n64geek
<ubotu> n64geek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> n64geek: paste the xorg.conf if you can
<ThinkingMan> foobarian: nope, thanks though
<M0E^lnx> can anyone help me setup wireless networking... I'm following this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 but i'm still unable to connect
<gRaCiOsO> pedro,  u mean windows partition? do u wanna see it on linux?
<foobarian> emacla: maybe you don't own the folder
<pedro> no really
<M0E^lnx> anyone help?
<pedro> i cann see the win partition .
<emacla> foobarian: Me and root are the only users.
<n64geek> lemme see if i can even get that far... like i said X will start,, it does let me login,, but when gnome runs ... well x restarts
<pedro> what i want is to share my documents between linux and win
<slacker_nl> pike_: thnx for the help (downloading the alternate CD as we speak)
<foobarian> emacla: does it work with sudo?
<emacla> nope
<pedro> then i make a ntfs partition
<emacla> foobarian: nope
<foobarian> emacla: is it on some funky partition or CD?
<pedro> to be mounted on /documents
<wyld> should my swap patition be formatted as linux-swap or ext3?
<pedro> but after the install process is not there
<emacla> The dir are /opt/lampp/htdocs/44pixels
<Olathe> wyld: As swap.
<wyld> thanks
<emacla> foobarian: The dir are /opt/lampp/htdocs/44pixels
<Olathe> No problem.
<n2diy> wyld: swap
<Fraj> Hello
<_3dge_> im having a problem with my ubuntu install, on step 5 of installation, ive specified a partition as mount point "/" for the root file system, but it keeps giving me the error no root file system
<wyld> thanks to you too
<Fraj> anyone actually working for Ubuntu here?
<Fraj> cos this is a fucking pistake
<foobarian> emacla: which partition is that on? check output of 'mount'
<M0E^lnx> I need help setting up wireless
<LjL> !language | Fraj
<ubotu> Fraj: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<M0E^lnx> anybody?
<pike_> Fraj: hangon let me get matt
<Fraj> thank you
<ollekalle> Hi, where would I find my /etc/modprobe.conf? :)
<Olathe> M0E^lnx: Have you done anything in setting it up so far ?
<M0E^lnx> yes
<gRaCiOsO> pedro,  i dont undestand what u mean exactly but if u cant see that partition  u made is because isnt mounted see man mount it will help u
<pike_> jk sry
<M0E^lnx> I followed this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<mnoir> ollekalle: that is like askin what the number for 911 is
<M0E^lnx> Olathe: but even after the light comes one, I still can't connect
<pike_> Fraj: what is the problem?
<Fraj> Right
<Narada> hi guys; what do i add to my sources.lst if i want a package from feisty?
<Fraj> you know you asked me to change the settings?
<Fraj> not it wont even boot!
<pedro> ok
<pedro> thanks
<Fraj> it says it cant detect my monitor
<Fraj> and i cant even change it
<foobarian> M0E^lnx, i assume the wireless card is supported by an existing driver?
<Riyonuk> ehh not anymore XD
<Riyonuk> I hate this so much
<pike_> Fraj: what settings did you change?
<Riyonuk> Doesnt ubuntu have a "Fix Connection" button like windows does somewhere?
<Fraj> just the thing to NV
<Riyonuk> yeah...
<Riyonuk> someone should talk :p
<M0E^lnx> no... I blacklisted the original bcm driver
<Fraj> and then it asked for my gfx info
<Riyonuk> >_>
<Fraj> which i gave it
<Riyonuk> its kinda quiet
<Riyonuk> Hmm
<Olathe> M0E^lnx: Does `iwlist scan` work ?
<Fraj> then i clicked everything on default
<Riyonuk> I must be disconnected
<Fraj> not its fucked
<Riyonuk> That means I can spam!
<Riyonuk> <_<
<M0E^lnx> Olathe:  it says scanning not supported
<Fraj> im back sorry bout that a bit angry
<Olathe> M0E^lnx: Alright, one sec.
<Fraj> dont know what to do
<ollekalle> mnoir: Ok, let me reformulate: I have no /etc/modprobe.conf and read some formums where they recommend me to add stuff to that file? I assume it do not exist in Ubuntu - am I wrong? :)
<Fraj> anyone got any ideas?
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: out of curiosity, are you installing a broadcom wireless interface?
<tgelter> if I have unallocated space right after my root partition, how do I resize it if when I try in gparted, it won't let me because it's mounted?
<_3dge_> any idea on my problem?
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl yes
<foobarian> Fraj: do you have a command line? log in and cd to /etc/X11, and then look for files called xorg.conf*
<LjL> Fraj: well, i'm sorry you're having problems... but that was a second warning about the language
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: which one?
<mnoir> ollekalle: no - it can be absent in an otherwise ok system :)
<Fraj> im wo44y
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl: the 4318 chip
<Fraj> yeh i do have command line
<Fraj> well can i pm someone?
<Fraj> cos this well get confusing lol
<pike_> Fraj: you can simply alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa driver. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart . i dont think i recommended nv but for you to goto wiki.ubuntu.com and search for nvidia
<whyme> hi all, anyone know what's up with the documentation project pages (doc.gwos.org)?
<mnoir> ollekalle: if you have a reason to have one, make it
<Fraj> and then ill follow the instruction
<ollekalle> mnoir: Ok, so if I add that file with proper content it will be utilized in a proper way then?
<mnoir> sec
<foobarian> Fraj: what he said, that's easier
<Fraj> ok hold on pike
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: I have an automated installer for this one: BCM4306
<mnoir> ollekalle: i think so - try reading the manpage - it may help you
<M0E^lnx> is it the same one as here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102?
<Riyonuk> OMFG, that must have been some major lag
<Riyonuk> I was just spamming and then like 20 paragraphs just pop up
<Fraj> gimme a minute just turnin pc on
<whyme> slacker_nl: what automated installer is that, and on what ubuntu flavour?
<mnoir> ollekalle: there are a couple of variations on location that are worth being aware of
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl: is it the same one as this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d DbernardinaD]  by LjL
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: nope
<slacker_nl> I just the bmc4xxx-cutter module
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl: you think it would work?
<ollekalle> mnoir: thanks. man modprobe.conf seems to be expressive :)
<Hector>  WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.net WELCOME to irc.knaqulive.ne
<mnoir> ollekalle: this being a debian distrib - modprobe.d may come into your plans
<slacker_nl> whyme: its a cli installer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hector!*@*]  by LjL
<whyme> slacker_nl: where from
<whyme> ?
<slacker_nl> whyme: www.euronet.nl/users/wesleys/ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.80.168.71]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hector!*@*]  by LjL
<whyme> slacker_nl: and what flavour of ubuntu are you on?
<mnoir> ollekalle: in fact, assume until otherwise proven that modprobe.d style is the right thing
<slacker_nl> whyme: it was developed on ubuntu but it can be used for all flavours
<whyme> slacker_nl: ty
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl: you think there is a chance it will work?
<kane77> is there any clever way I can use to install programs on a machine without internet connection???
<mnoir> kane77: cd is pretty clever...
<obi_1> hi, what else should I do (beside installing gstreamer packages) to listen mp3 music? amaroK still refused to play them.
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: could be, you should try it with your card in order to see wheter it works
<slacker_nl> it can also remove all installed files
<genericuser> obi_1: amarok doesn't use gstreamer....
<Fraj> ok i done that
<Fraj> now how do i restart?
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: so you can rollback
<genericuser> obi_1: install the appropriate arts packages
<kane77> mnoir, but cd doesnt have all the packages I need...
<Fraj> anyone know the cmd to restart?
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl: where do I find that installer?...
<mnoir> no - burn yer own
<obi_1> genericuser: like?
<pike_> Fraj: the sudo /etc/init.d/gmd restart should restart gui
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: www.euronet.nl/users/wesleys/ubuntu/
<pike_> Fraj: you can sudo shutdown -r now to reboot if you like
<slacker_nl> look for the installNeworrk.zsh file
<genericuser> !restrictedformats | obi_1
<ubotu> obi_1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fraj> command not found
<genericuser> read the kubuntu sections
<slacker_nl> you will need zsh to be installed though..
<pike_> Fraj: gdm not gmd sorry
<obi_1> genericuser: thx
<Fraj> thanks
<mnoir> kane77: also talk to genericuser, i think he is doing sumpin similar
<eztk> could somebody confirm whether it not its possible to run gparted off the live cd, and resize existing partitions, a bit like partition magic?
<Olathe> M0E^lnx: Something similar to this worked for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190967
<LjL> eztk: yes
<M0E^lnx> slacker_nl: I'm guessing I'll need to be connected to the internet to run that ?
<LjL> eztk: there is also a dedicated gparted CD for that matter
<genericuser> what's kane77 doing?
<n2diy> mnoir: How could you install linux from the cd, when your bios doesn't support booting from the cd?
<mnoir> installing on an isolated box
<genericuser> ah...
<eztk> ljl: great.. someone was telling me i would lose data by resizing !!
<kane77> genericuser, how to go about that?
<genericuser> kane77: please repeat your question, I never got the full gist of it
<kane77> genericuser, well I want to install some packages on a computer without a internet connection...
<mnoir> n2diy: that is inconvenient and i do not happen to have a link handy - you need to look for the method that uses a couple of diskettes or a netboot
<wyld> what does the live cd boot error " HW_random cannot enable RNG, aborting" mean?
<LjL> eztk: they were right. resizing a partition is never a safe operation. you should definitely have a backup.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.179.224]  by LjL
<slacker_nl> M0E^lnx: for zsh yes, and to get the correct yes, for running the script: no
<genericuser> kane77: where's the stickign point? dependencies?
<kane77> genericuser, exactly...
<acy> hello!
<eztk> eztk: but if all goes to plan, then theres no reason for data to drop out by design
<acy> does anyone know how to code in c++?
<eztk> sorry i meant ljl
<eztk> talking to myself again.. lol
<wyld> !hello | acy
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<n2diy> mnoir: That won't work, the cd and floppy drive occupy the same bay, it is one or the other, but not both of them.
<genericuser> obi_1: in a hurry, do apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<eztk> acy: i used to.. but i hated it.. preferred C for some reason.. lol
<LjL> eztk: no, of course not
<kane77> genericuser, I'm getting tired of running around the house with usb disk in my hand...
<eztk> ljl: lovely. i'd like to reclaim the 90gb currently unallocated.. lol
<genericuser> kane77: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and enumerate the dependencies you need..
<LjL> eztk: but, a power outage, or an error in the filesystem that fsck failed to detect, or a bad sector on the driver, or simply a bug in gparted...
<acy> hello!  i have a prompt and i'm rather quite confused...i have to programme this thing in c++...could you please help?
<afflux> hi. got a problem with my fresh PC w/ Gigabyte GA-m55S-S3 mainboard and two 160GB HDDs which run with RAID-0. Ubuntu 6.10 amd64 alternate install shows /dev/sda and /dev/sdb as HDDs. I installed on /dev/sda and got Grub error 17 on booting.
<LjL> eztk: note that, for some filesystems, you can only expand but not shrink
<genericuser> or, if you have a box with a functioning repository list, do apt-get install -s packagename and it'll print the list of required packages
<foobarian> gparted supports ext3 resizing???
<Olathe> acy: Try man g++
<genericuser> foobarian: yes, but resizing partitions is never safe, backup first
<kane77> genericuser, yeah, but its quite a lot of packages... isnt there some clever way?
<eztk> ljl: all the partitions are ext3 primary or extended (swap)
<genericuser> kane77: you could write a batch script to download them for you, but other than that.....
<acy> okay thank you Olathe
<LjL> eztk: yeah, IIRC you can only expand but not shrink ext3
<Olathe> acy: No problem.  If it doesn't show anything, let me know.
<LjL> ... or was that vice versa
<eztk> thanks ljl
<eztk> i want to expand / slightly and give the rest of the space to /home
<genericuser> LjL: I think you can shrink them, but when I did that, the filesystem shrunk but the new partition table went to the wrong disk... b0rking my whole system
<LjL> genericuser: sounds like a nice enough bug
<kane77> genericuser, aren't there some packages cd's? available for download??
<eztk> whats the easiest way to backup to DVD-RW before doing this operation.. any good backup methods around?
<genericuser> kane77: there's the official dvds and cds that might help...
<genericuser> eztk: tar :-)
<brasko> hi, I installed apache, and want to use php
<n2diy> kane77:  take a look at debian.org
<genericuser> eztk: might I suggest an external hdd though?
<eztk> genericuser: i have one.. doesnt seem to work on linux, only windoze
<UbuntuSucks> NAZIS
-UbuntuSucks:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<UbuntuSucks> ACTION NAZIS
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<brasko> I uncommented out the line 'AddType application/x-httpd-php .php' and 'AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps', what else is necessary?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-9-48-118.dsl.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<eztk> test
<genericuser> *whew*
<LjL> eztk: failed
<eztk> ljl: i got some wierd message saying i couldnt talk in here
<sqwerasdf> greetings - anyone have any thots about when a fireforx 1.5.0.9 will be available for 6.x?
<eztk> LOLs@ubuntusucks.. i mean.. why bother doing that ?!? *confused*
<LjL> eztk: it was due to the fact that you are not a registered user, and a mode was set so that only registered users could talk. you should definitely register, IMHO
<genericuser> sqwerasdf: no idea - download it yourself?
<arrenlex> sqwerasdf: ...come again?
<brasko> php ubuntu howto?
<eztk> lol
<eztk> ljl: just as well that i remembered the password
<deepsa> eztk: hows its going man
<eztk> deepsa: not bad, you?
<deepsa> fine
<sqwerasdf> 1.5.0.8 has problems 1.5.0.9 is not yet available.  have been patient but now need to surf freely so was wondering when 1.5.0.9 would be available.
<eztk> deepsa: cool :)
<sqwerasdf> will dl from moz directly
<slacker_nl> whyme: do you like it?
<genericuser> sqwerasdf: tried 2.0.0.1?
<kane77> i need free cell for xubuntu... :) (well my grandfather needs it)
<Balachmar> Hi, I want to use acpi to wake up my pc at a given time, nvram wakeup doesn't work with my mobo
<Zaggynl> What is the opposite of 'grep -o' ?
<genericuser> kane77: what's a "cell"?
<sqwerasdf> not yet, but once going to moz directly will likely make switch to 2.x.  does the dev toolbar work with it?
<acy> hello!  does anyone know c++ and is willing to help me programme something for ubuntu?
<Balachmar> But the acpi stuff only is supported with the x86_64 kernel
<genericuser> freecell? cell phone?
<SAAL3> i must shit
<LjL> Zaggynl: -v
<SAAL3> wait a moment
<SAAL3> iam on the toilett
<Zaggynl> LjL, cheers
<SAAL3> please stop chatting for a minute
<genericuser> lolz
<PriceChild> :)
<genericuser> anyway, does linux support AHCI>
<lynucs> hey i'm using krusader in ubuntu, and would like to know, how to close automatically all other k-processes which start with krusader?
<LjL> actually... he was warned enough
<genericuser> or mrore precisely, does Ubuntu support AHCI?
<kane77> genericuser, the game... you know... freecell...
<Balachmar> which is rather buggy, it crashes my computer a lot... So that is not an option, should I compile my own kernel, or is there another way?
<Zaggynl> LjL, hmm I'm trying to grep the title out of a file, but the line is like this: 'title: bla - bla'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p57B5E629.dip.t-dialin.net]  by LjL
<genericuser> kane77: should be in the default install?
<kane77> genericuser, card game in windows...
<Balachmar> And how difficult is it to create your own kernel?
<Zaggynl> LjL, I only want to grep the 'bla - bla' part
<lynucs> i mean the processes dont close after i  quit krusader automtically
<kane77> genericuser, on my machine it is.. but i use gnome...
<jbroome> kane77: apt-cache search freecell
<genericuser> kane77: hrmm... if you use xfce, you might me out of luck
<arrenlex> Zaggynl: several ways to do that. cut -d " " -f 2- comes to mind.
* genericuser likes aisleriot and aceofpenguins
<LjL> Zaggynl: uhm, i'd pipe a sed
<Zaggynl> someone gave me this hint : grep STRING | sed 's/STRING//'
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<kane77> genericuser, I can install gnome-games, but it has hell of a dependencies...
<LjL> Zaggynl: yeah
<arrenlex> Zaggynl: Also you can use "sed 's/title://1'"
<LjL> Zaggynl: grep "^title: " | sed "s/^title: //g"
<genericuser> kane77: it depends on gnome, no? - a lot of stuff doesn't have xfce native builds
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Zaggynl> cool, I gotta learn that :D
<slacker_nl> whyme: and do you like it?
<acy> gahhH!
<arrenlex> gaah indeed!
<acy> does anyone know how to programme in c++?
<acy> please help!! pleaseee!
<acy> pretty please..!
<genericuser> acy: err, try #cplusplus?
<Riyonuk> Can someone direct to GIMPShop? I cant find it on google, I just find lame fan sites
<acy> YES thank you that may just work!!
<runixd> hello, if I just want to have grub on partition and not mbr, I put the name of partition during install ? Such as sda5 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.233.93]  by LjL
<arrenlex> Riyonuk: http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<genericuser> Riyonuk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMPshop
<runixd> acy, whats the problem ?
<Riyonuk> I thank you
<acy> mmm i need super help programming something
<acy> like i'm clueless... hehhh T__T
<runixd> programming what ?
<arrenlex> acy: #cplusplus
<Balachmar> that isn'ty going to help you
<arrenlex> !who | Balachmar
<ubotu> Balachmar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nic> Hmm... Is it possible for Ubuntu to detect hardware such as sound cards and run them during installations? I'm quite in need of it, or else I'll never get it installed :P I need it for software speech synthersizers.
<Balachmar> @ acy :)
<acy> hello!!
<Theodor> hey
<Riyonuk> And who is in charge of ubuntu's desktop icons? Id like to get involved or maybe see other icon sets
<genericuser> nic, Ubuntu only detects some hardware... they keep saying they'll fix that in version+1 but it never happens
<Nic> omg
<gRaCiOsO_> i need help i was working ok with my ubuntu but it got freezed i had to reset this my nickname was gRaCiOsO it is still here online i think
<gRaCiOsO_> someone know why?
<Nic> well, that sucks then.:P
<foobarian> nic: i guess it depends on which sound card it is, it autodetected all of mine...
<genericuser> nic, it's sort of a universal thing :-\
<arrenlex> gRaCiOsO_: /nick gRaCiOsO
<Nic> Yeah
<gRaCiOsO_> arrenlex,  * gRaCiOsO :Nickname is already in use.
<arrenlex> ...oh. Maybe that won't work.
<Nic> Heh... I could always go for it. That'd be nice if it could, no need to pay or get the county to do it then. Which, by the way is going to take forever. :P. So maybe...
<Nic> for a hardware one
<pike_> Riyonuk: i guess you could ask nice in #ubuntu-devel
<acy> Balachmar, here is my prompt
<acy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39206/
<foobarian> nic: which sound card do you have?
<gRaCiOsO_> its the same ip than mine my pc got freezed and i reseted i dont know why it got feezed
<Nic> Sound Blaster Live it is.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<genericuser> nic: sound blaster? isn't that the software sound card by analog devices?
<arrenlex> acy: Ah. Homework. You should ask your teacher then.
<Riyonuk> pike_, whats your desktop look like?
<Nic> Creative's.
<exs> guys I'm really excited, how do I go about doing this?? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/358173/windows_xp_virtual_machine_on_linux_kvm/ Thanks :)
<Nic> GRML was able to detect it, but well.... Of course there's a difference.
<pike_> Riyonuk: blank i have icons turned off. im in xfce or fluxbox usually not gnome
<acy> arrenlex, it's not homework..heh...it's for fbla and i'm having trouble enough trying to learn the language :(
<foobarian> nic: should get autodetected... wait, is your goal to get sound working or to have speech synthesis operating during installation?
<Riyonuk> pike_, :o why? I have to have everything looking nice
<arrenlex> exs: Do you have a VT processor?
<exs> arrenlex:  what's VT processor?
<gRaCiOsO_> could someone help me?
<Riyonuk> exs, use vmware
<acy> no one at my high school teaches c++ and i'm not sure if anyone knows it at all...
<Nic> the latter
<redcard> acy: Looks like homework to me.. but, #Cplusplus might be a better channel
<exs> Riyonuk:  thanks :)
<pike_> Riyonuk: im very bad at organizing so if i did allow icons i wouldnt be able to see my wallpaper :)
<acy> redcard, the channel is empty?
<arrenlex> exs: what's the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model"?
<redcard> Hmm.
<exs> Why didn't someone tell me there was vmware for linux!! I've been using wine!
<mnoir> fbla = extracurricular homework
<arrenlex> exs: Wine and vmware are two very different things.
<jbroome> exs: it's not exactly hidden on the vmware page
<exs> arrenlex:  which is better?
<acy> mnoir, what do i even write c++ in in ubuntu?
<acy> ahh i'm soo confused.
<arrenlex> exs: They're different things. o_O
<exs> arrenlex:  model           : 13model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.40GHz
<LjL> !best | exs
<ubotu> exs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<foobarian> exs: fwiw xp pro crashes under vmware for me
<arrenlex> exs: Then you can't use KVM.
<arrenlex> exs: Use vmware. Or qemu.
<exs> arrenlex:  can i still use vmware though?
<redcard> acy, perhaps you should make a step by step list of what you want to do in the application.. and then approach C++ groups/channels (I know there are some) and get help with the individual pieces
<gRaCiOsO_> could someone help me?
<Riyonuk> pike_, just do what I do, make  a folder and drag everything from your desktop to there :p
<arrenlex> exs: Yes.
<acy> thank you redcard!
<LjL> !vmware-player | exs
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<foobarian> acy: simplest way is the c way, use gedit to write code, use g++ to compile
<genericuser> say, does vmware server run on linux?
<mnoir> acy - installing build-essentials will give you many of the dev tools you should have
<exs> LjL:  It's downloading now. Do I need the windows xp disc?
<LjL> genericuser: yes, it's not packaged for Ubuntu though
<pike_> genericuser: yes and its free as well
<LjL> exs: if you want to run Windows XP on it, then yes
<Nic> Well... If it can detect the sound card, it should all be fine. Then I just need to do a "swspeak" at the prompt and it should boot up. first at the one "Press enter to boot", then when speech says "Booting finished..."
<LjL> exs: VMWare is a PC emulator.
<genericuser> it's not packaged? :-(
<exs> LjL:  what speed am I going to get?
<acy> thank you foobarian, but i dont' know any c anyway eep.
<LjL> genericuser: no. Player is, though.
<acy> and thank you, mnoir, i'll do that now
<genericuser> player is useless
<pike_> genericuser: i had to register to download from vmware.  might be license issues
<LjL> exs: almost native, i believe. except for graphics.
<genericuser> pike_: ah
<exs> what's the fastest?.. does it go, Wine > Qemu > vmware?
<LjL> genericuser: why?
<foobarian> acy: what's your background, windows or linux?
<edgy_> LjL: I have a windows installed in a partition. Can I use that vmware player to launch it?
<mnoir> acy: depending on what you are used to, you will want debuggers, ides etc.
<genericuser> LjL: because you need pre-built vmware images?
<acy> foobarian, linux ;p
<arrenlex> exs: wine is DIFFERENT. You can't compare them. It does a DIFFERENT THING.
<alienseer23> hello, how do I enable 5.1 sound with alsa?
<acy> mnoir, i don't know the language, though, i just have the prompt.  i'm trying to learn it, but my time is super limited :(
<exs> edgy_:  I don't think you can.. I think vmware sets up a virtual disc image..
<foobarian> acy: at least you'll be familiar with linux editors and command lines, that's good
<LjL> genericuser: ... and? it's a configuration file (a text editor makes it) and an image file (qemu makes it). or you can just use www.easyvmx.com
<genericuser> exs, they're not really the same thng, but wine would be the fastest option
<acy> yse, indeed, foobarian
<Nic> Anyways... I'm going to try it out, when the internet isn't complaining about me using way too much space!:P
<mnoir> acy: what languages do you know?
<pike_> alienseer23: you can type "alsamixer" in a terminal and adjust from there.
<genericuser> LjL: meh....
<pengulord> what notebook under 600 bucks but above 100 should i buy to run ubuntu smothly
<lemoniceblock> hi all, I'm new to ubuntu; I think I got ndiswrapper to fix the drivers for my wireless card but it doesn't seem to be picking up any wireless signals
<LjL> edgy_: no, because Windows will freak out seeing all the different "hardware". you risk not being able to run it anymore *either* in VMWare or natively
<edgy_> exs: so I need to install another windows from it?
<alienseer23> pike: not working
<LAPOCHKA> 
<acy> mnoir, i know english, and a bit of spanish.
<Nic> owned
<acy> mnoir, i know english, and some spanish (where did my message go??)
<Nic> it was sent.:P
<exs> edgy_:  Yes, I'm pretty sure that vmware only works using a virtual partition, this partition is actually a large file on your HD
<foobarian> edgy: i did that and it starts to boot up but then it crashes
<exs> edgy_:  I don't know for definate
<ouel_> no updates yet.. a record on ubuntu
<mnoir> acy: c++ is not going to be easy as a first computer language - not to get good at it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<foobarian> exs: it does support running from physical disk but then windows crashes
<Nic> Good, what do you recommend? Haha I'm wondering too...:P
<Theodor> Guys, I opened xorg.conf to change the resolution, it says that there is a resolution 1280x800 but I cannot use it when I go to System->Preferences->screen
<pike_> alienseer23: might do "lspci -v | grep audio" then search for that model on ubuntuforums.org
<edgy_> LjL: thought i didn't understand what you mean by different hardware but anyway thx
<Theodor> It only shows: 1024x something
<exs> foobarian:  ah, ok
<Nic> wow
<Nic> 893 people.... Scary.:P
<Nic> ok, one down
<ouel_> Theodor, aha
<LjL> edgy_: the "hardware" provided by VMWare (i.e. the virtual hardware) vs your real hardware
<ironmax> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Nic> omg
<LjL> !it | ironmax
<ubotu> ironmax: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<server_> kljh
<mnoir> nic - yeah - it is a little low these days....
<acy> mnoir, i want to learn perl and python, but i had to do fbla in order to take a higher level computer course and c++ was the only event open
<Theodor> so I want to use the 1280x800 ... how can I do that?
<foobarian> exs: i'm sure i could get it to work given some reconfiguration but i don't need it that bad :)
<alienseer23> pike: I'll try it...
<ironmax> grazie mille
<jbroome> Ooh easyvmx.com is cool, thanks for the link
<LjL> edgy_: it's just like if you tried moving an HD with Windows to another, very different machine. Windows will freak out 99% of the times. that's just the way Windows is designed
<pengulord> whats a good ubuntu notebook? 100-600 usd
<exs> foobarian:  yeah, who needs xp anyway.. I just need a few of its applications to run
<arrenlex> pengulord: For $100-600 you'd be lucky to get a OLPC.
<edgy_> LjL: aha! thx for the clarification
<foobarian> pengulord: how about a used thinkpad?
<pengulord> http://www-132.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=4611686018425416096&storeId=1&langId=-1&categoryId=2576396&dualCurrId=73&catalogId=-840
<edgy_> arrenlex: ;)
<pengulord> hows that
<jbroome> bah, you can get a thinkpad from 250 to 300 around here
<Nic> Ouch... I almost thought that link was going to crash my screen reader, or make me unable to move it for a few seconds.:P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pengulord> :( sorries
<pike_> pengulord: ive had good luck with toshibas and asus.
<Nic> it's just being weird :D
<Nic> ...
<pike_> pengulord: just research the hardware. youll want a nvidia graphics card etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pengulord> im not playing games on it
<pengulord> itll be my school computer
<foobarian> pengulord: i'd go for as much ram as possible, 512MB minimum
<pengulord> yea
<pengulord> how much ram did that thinkpad have?
<Nic> Global Ignore has been Enabled! All incoming messages will be blocked. <BOFHNet IRC Ignore System>
<exs> Does anyone know how I am supposed to make a vmware compatible image (.vmx extension) windows xp image?
<gabi> anyone knows how to create a shut-down icon on the desktop in dapper (gnome)?
<foobarian> pengulord: 256, on the low side.  i still use a 570E with 192MB of RAM :)
<Riyonuk> Anyone know of a program that shows disk space in a GUI?
<gabi> Riyonuk, system>admin>disks
<Nic> Global Ignore has been Disabled! <BOFHNet IRC Ignore System>
<Riyonuk> gabi, yeah...thats not there
<ubuntu-usr> Hello, I recently installed ubuntu and used it for a few weeks to get everything working etc.. I now Installed a secondary drive and I am bout to perform a clean install. I want to install it on the secondary drive, but since the two drives are identical I cannot figure out which one is which during the install. The originally drive still has ubuntu on it. How can I see which drive is using the space so I can figure out which is which. Im 
<gabi> Riyonuk, whatd o you mean?
<Riyonuk> gabi, its not there
<Riyonuk> Im using 6.10 clean install
<ChaosR> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gabi> do you have system>admin|
<gabi> ?
<ChaosR> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Riyonuk> I have System > Administration
<ubuntu-usr> Ehh, just figured it out
<ubuntu-usr> sorry for the trouble
<ubuntu-usr> thanks
<jbroome> baobab will do it too
<Riyonuk> Anyone know of a program that shows disk space in a GUI?
<jbroome> Riyonuk: baobab will do it too
<gabi> Riyonuk, you use gnome?
<Riyonuk> Yes
<kane77> does normal install cd work as a package repository?
<runix1> How do I install grub on a partition instead of MBR ?
<century_child> hello everybody, I have a problem with ubuntu and my conection to internet
<mnoir> kane77: it can: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted" is the line for mine
<mnoir> from an old release :)
<Riyonuk> Can someone explain what beryl is? Is it a replacment of gnome?
<mnoir> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<runix1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Riyonuk> Hmm
<century_child> when the computer is not conected to internet, the gdm seems to be waiting for a conection, and the system turns very slow
<rambo3> century_child, wirless or wired
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<century_child> 4rambo3 wired
<kane77> mnoir, and will the ubuntu cd work as a repository for xubuntu?
<rambo3> dont know , if you are more not connected then connected add # to  auto line in /etc/network/interfaces
<mnoir> kane - i see no reason why not
<mnoir> kane77: i do not expect there will be any conflicts
<Midrand-31> hi all, can someone help me fix my usb drive, its read only for some reason
<rambo3> !meta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> mnoir, I think so, but I wanted to be sure.. (before I start to download 700 megs :)
<mnoir> kane77: :)
<pike_> Midrand-31: did you format it in windows?
<freakytux> Midrand-31: in ubuntu?
<kane77> Midrand-31, what filesystem it is formated to??
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<Midrand-31> pike_ yeah its a mobile drive, formatted in windows, ubuntu reads and all but wont write to it
<century_child> rambo3, but when the system start again, how I could turn on the net conection?
<rambo3> ifup ifconfig
<Midrand-31> kane77 im not 100% sure im hoping fat32
<Airwulf> how can I change on gnome/ubuntu the default applications which will be started for example in firefox when I click a mpeg4 link?
<pike_> Midrand-31: id copy everything over to ubuntu then mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1  or sdb1 or whatever then copy everything back to it. only problem there is no files over 4 gigs i think but fat32 is the way to go for crossplatform usb drives
<century_child> but it's manual, if I want to do that in a automatic way?
<pike_> Midrand-31: right now its probably ntfs
<mnoir> Midrand-31: /etc/mtab should tell you what it is
<Midrand-31> pike_ it could be ntfs, let me check
<klypso> hey, i'm having problems with adding programs
<mnoir> klypso: 1 pgm + 1 pgm usually = 2 pgms
<klypso> thanks
<wyld> does debian use the apt-get thingie/
<klypso> nice
<mnoir> wyld: yes
<iloveubunut> wyld - yes
<wyld> ok
<wyld> thansk
<Midrand-31> pike_ yeah its ntfs, that explains it
<rambo3> wyld, type apt-get moo
<pengulord> someoen pick me a notebook for under 600
<Midrand-31> pike_ id be more comfortable doing fat32 on windows, will that work ok ?
<varsendaggr> what is a quick and easy voip?
<pike_> Midrand-31: yeah
<Midrand-31> pike_ cool thanks for the help
<pengulord> pvt me
<klypso> when I try to do it through the menu, it says each time '<whatever program>' is not available in any software channel, and 'The application might not support your system architecture'
<kaleimn> g
<JAyRULE> is there some gui that can be loaded in ubuntu so that you could install programs that are only available in windows?
<century_child> rambo3, do you know what program it's trying to conect to internet in ubuntu 6.10?
<Nomaggiz> hi!
<mnoir> klypso: hw? dist? pkg? command?
<astronouth7304> rhythmbox is making my FLAC files sound like the chipmunks, but VLC plays them fine. I'm guessing it's something with gstreamer. How do I fix it?
<rambo3> century_child, i think its network adminstration tool ,
<klypso> mnoir: eh?
<alex_> huhuu
<wyld> rambo3: ha, i love it
<Nomaggiz> quick question: I just plugged into my system a HD, with fedora installed on it, which is on LVM. How do I access that drive from within my current edgy system?
<wyld> mount it
<mnoir> klypso: some details as to what you are doing and on what you are doing it?
<Nomaggiz> wyld: how do I go about doing it? gnome-mount doesn't find the disc...
<century_child> rambo3, do you know a way to know or to disable that tool?
<klypso> mnoir: just installed ubuntu 6.06 and installed all updates, now i'm trying to get some programs
<wyld> nomaggiz: i'm really not sure, try
<wyld> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wyld> hmm
<Riyonuk> Is there a multiplayer game every ubuntu user plays? With scoreboards, leaders, etc
<arrenlex> Hey wyld.
<piiimp> Does anyone know if you can map a local printer in Linux to a Remote Desktop session in Windows?  I want to see about getting coworkers off Windows and onto Linux but they need to remote into a Terminal Server for using one app....
<klypso> mnoir: need anything else?
<wyld> hey arrenlex
<wyld> wassup?
<Nomaggiz> what does !fstab mean? what's the ! for?
<wyld> how's it feel to be 18 arrenlex?
<slacker_nl> pike_: alternate works for me :)
<century_child> rambo3, I thought it was ntpdate, but It wasn't
<arrenlex> piiimp: You can use samba to share a printer in Linux so it can be seen as a shared printer in Windows. Does that help?
<astronouth7304> Nomaggiz: say just "!fstab" (no quotes)
<Nomaggiz> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nomaggiz> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nomaggiz> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<arrenlex> wyld: The same as it does to be 17 except that now I kind of feel bad for being a lazy bum contributing nothing to society.
<arrenlex> Somewhat.
<wyld> llol
<mnoir> klypso: EXACTLY HOW are you trying to"get some programs"
<rambo3> century_child, i dont know about gnome startup
<wyld> arrenlex: i know exactly how ya feel
<piiimp> arrenlex but theres no way to redirect a printer from linux to windows in remote desktop without installing/setting up samba on the linux pc
<piiimp> ?
<century_child> thanks 4rambo3
<arrenlex> piiimp: Is there a way to do this in Windows?
<wyld> nomaggiz: see if kitche is here, he is good with mounting stuff
<arrenlex> XD OMG
<ikonia> has anyone got a good suggestion for support for the 915 chip and the i810 xorg driver ?
<arrenlex> Can I quote you?!
<piiimp> arrenlex: yes, you select map local printers option in the client....
<klypso> mnoir: through 'Applications' -> 'Add/Remove' -> Then the error happened each time I tried to ckeck a program for installation.
<faLUCE> Hi, this is the result of configure script for a program "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!". Qt are installed, so which flag i have to add when launching configure?
<piiimp> arrenlex: but in linux client, not sure if it knows how to map from linux to windows..
<mnoir> oic - sec
<arrenlex> piiimp: You've lost me. I've never fooled around with remote desktops and clients. Sorry.
<piiimp> ah ok
<piiimp> np
<arrenlex> faLUCE: apt-get install kdebase-dev
<astronouth7304> is this a good place to ask about multimedia problems?
<swilliamson> i have a ubuntu server I need to add multiple IP addresses to the eth0 interface, anyone know of a way of doing it?
<mnoir> klypso: i do not use that function so i am bbooting a system to try it
<arrenlex> faLUCE: even if you have QT installed, you need the headers to compile stuff against it.
<faLUCE> arrenlex: many thanks
<piiimp> if i can get local printers in Ubuntu mapping through to a Windows terminal session I can get rid of windows on these workstations and get everyone on Ubuntu =)
<mnoir> others:feel free to jump in to help klypso :)
<klypso> mnoir: ok thanks
<swj> Does anyone have edgy murrine 0.31 GTK2 engine (deb) for download?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.238.182]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> Say, what does the line "New PPPD = yes" mean in /etc/wvdial.conf?
<gabi> hi , can anyone advice me how to create a logoff/shutdown icon on my desktop?
<bluefox83> ok, how do i find out what package contains kwriteconfig?
<LjL> bluefox83: if you have it installed, "dpkg -S kwriteconfig"
<LjL> !apt-file | otherwise
<ubotu> otherwise: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<arrenlex> bluefox83: If you don't, use the second box on packages.ubuntu.com
<arrenlex> bluefox83: If you don't want to install stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.81.236.227]  by LjL
<mnoir> klypso: have you tried using synaptic to install the same thing?
<foobarian> swilliamson, additional ip addresses can be assigned to virtual interfaces such as eth0:0, eth0:1, etc.
<arrenlex> LjL: Who are you banning? o_o
<LjL> arrenlex: spammers
<arrenlex> I see.
<mnoir> klypso: i am not having a problem witht he add/install function
<foobarian> swilliamson, try 'ifconfig eth0:0 1.2.3.4' and then 'ifconfig'
<LaserLine> Where does smbpasswd store the passwords?
<itsik> ?
<mnoir> klypso: it is asking you for your password?
<bluefox83> i remember..in debian there was a command for apt to search through packages in the repository to find files in packages
<foobarian> swilliamson, unfortunately i don't know of a non-manual method
<klypso> mnoir : is what?
<arrenlex> bluefox83: That is probably apt-file.
<mnoir> klypso: the installer is asking you for your password?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bluefox83> ok..friend got a .bin file and wants to know how to open it..any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> bluefox83: What's it for?
<cnet2> hi.. I'm using tehereal, but when I grab some packets I get this kind of things.. "\000\021\027\000\", i know i just have to decode it, but don't know how.. can anyone help me?
<klypso> mnoir: The Add/Remove feature doesn't, but the Synaptic Package manager is
<bluefox83> tonyyarusso, i have no idea...he just said it's a .bin
<arrenlex> bluefox83: chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<LaserLine> When you run smbpasswod what file is that information stored in?
<bluefox83> ok
<tonyyarusso> bluefox83: arrenlex's will work, but it's quite likely there's a better way to install whatever it is (ati drivers, for instance)
<mnoir> klypso: so does synaptic succeed where the menu item failed?
<bluefox83> i don't think it's ati drivers, the package is planeshit.bin
<klypso> mnoir : Let me try...
<faLUCE> arrenlex: the problem remains after having installed kdebase-dev
<arrenlex> bluefox83: o_O Well that's not a suspicious name at all. Is he sure he knows what's in it?
<mnoir> strange that the menu item did not ask for pswd
<arrenlex> faLUCE: and you have build-essential installed, I'm assuming?
<johal> my flash player doesnt play audio
<bluefox83> arrenlex, i unno...i never asked
<arrenlex> johal: 7 or 9?
<johal> what should i do?
<mnoir> klypso: have you messed with the root user at all?
<johal> arrenlex, 7
<arrenlex> johal: Get 9.
<johal> beta?
<klypso> mnoir : A fresh install, not at all
<arrenlex> johal: Yes.
<johal> how do i remove 7?
<faLUCE> arrenlex: maybe kde and kde-devel are required?
<arrenlex> johal: Depends how you installed it.
<mnoir> k - just checking
<arrenlex> faLUCE: No.
<mnoir> :}
<bluefox83> arrenlex, he says it's an mmorpg
<johal> arrenlex, downladed off adobe's site, then executed ./flashinstaller.. something like that
<johal> script based
<faLUCE> arrenlex: in this case i don't know how to solve it
<klypso> mnoir: If I wanted to install abiword, how would I do the through the package manager?
<arrenlex> johal: Ah. As root?
<mnoir> klypso: which package mgr - there are 2 or three available to you
<johal> yes arrai
<johal> arrenlex, *
<johal> got it anyway.
<johal> thank you
<johal> :)
<gabi> anyone knows how to make a shutdown/logoff icon on the desktop?
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with my ubuntu it gets freezed when im in a page ezonic.com and i need to restart the computer it page uses flash could it be the problem?
<klypso> mnoir: Synaptic... what others can I use?
<mnoir> ok - in synaptic, use the search to look for abiword, this is the easiest way
<arrenlex> gRaCiOsO: ezonic.com appears to be a domain park directory with no plugins.
<klypso> mnoir: I did, nothing showing
<gRaCiOsO> arrenlex,  but why my pc get freezed in that page?
<genius314> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrenlex> gRaCiOsO: No idea.
<mnoir> klypso: then right click the little box on the left and choose install, then apply
<maynar1> hi all
<klypso> mnoir: I cannot find the abiword package
<gRaCiOsO> but it is only with that page :S
<mnoir> huh? i wonder if your source repositories are all ok
<n2diy> klypso: do you have all the repos enabled in synaptic?
<pike_> abiword is in main
<mnoir> click all and tell me the first one
<n2diy> ok
<klypso> n2diy: come again
<mnoir> and what is the number of packages listed at the bottom of the synaptic window?
<Music_Shuffle> Question. When the page says 'Edgy Backports', that means they're what?
<n2diy> klypso: never mind, I thought abiword was in a repo that you didn't have enabled, but pike says it is in main.
<klypso> mnoir: 2064
<klypso> mnoir: when I go to 'All'
<mnoir> sounds good to me...there is something i am not seeing....
<lynucs> anyone used/uses krusader here
<klypso> ''abiword' is not available in any software channel
<klypso> The application might not support your system architecture.'
<genius314> Anyone know why Beep Media Player keeps pausing on me for no reason?
<mnoir> klypso: what hw do you have?
<klypso> mnoir: sorry, hw?
<mnoir> hardware
<klypso> mnoir: A Compaq Presario Laptop, AMD Turion processor, 25GB for ubuntu partition, Belkin 54g F7D5010 v. 5100 wireless card
<gaby> Olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kwood> could anyone point me in the direction of a decent xp/ubu 6.10 dual boot guide please?
<gaby>  ;)
<n2diy> I can't adjust my clock, I right click on it, select adjust date and time, then it prompts for the password, and dies?
<gili> i am quite new to GNOME can some one tell me what is the native HD/Partition management software??
<mnoir> ok - pls pastbin  your /etc/apt/sources.list - something is screwy
<tonyyarusso> gili: gparted
<exs> how do I tell my ubuntu (edgy 6.10) that I don't have vmware?.. I installed vmware from the apt-get and it installed a few things. Then I realized I didn't have the latest version so I removed all of the modules, and now when I go to install the updated package from vmwares site, I get "A previous version was detected, setup will not continue" business. Is there any way to erradicate any traces of vmware?
<Plinty> is it just me, or archive.ubuntu.com incredibly lagged?
<lukus001> Does anyone know how I can make X application use a specific local port?
<gili> ok
<TC`> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klypso> Perhaps I should try reinstalling it?
<gili> thanks
<klypso> mnoir: ah, sorry just saw your msg
<mnoir> klypso: you might - but did anything sxrewy happen when you installed?
<pike_> exs: i guess you could "sudo locate -u" then "locate vmware | xargs -i rm -fr {}"
<gili> how can i view all hard drives on my system in My Computer??
<kwood> could anyone point me in the direction of a decent xp/ubu 6.10 dual boot guide please?
<mnoir> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<iloveubunut> kwood - http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<kwood> thx "_
<n2diy> gili: click on system-admin-disks
<pike_> exs: do sudo -s first then that stuff
<gili> thanks
<iloveubunut> kwood - make sure you have backups before you do anything. =)
<lukus001> does anyone know of a decent packet editor?
<iloveubunut> kwood - make a backup first.
<n2diy> Can I get a time update from the command line?
<genius314> I can't fix my resolution
<pike_> n2diy: date ?
<erUSUL> n2diy: man ntpdate
<n2diy> erUSUL: thanks.
<bluefox83> hey, is there a way to get a system to create a complete list of all the packages you have installed, so you can get another system setup the same way?
<kwood> iloveubunut: but doesnt 6.10 include something where the recovery cd is not needed anymore?
<iloveubunut> kwood - im talking about your important data on any OS you currently have installed
<Samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<gili> n2diy: i dont have disks selection under system-admin
<exs> pike_:  thanks for helping but you've confused me a little.. I'm new to linux, and I know a little about the terminal, but I don't understand the command lines you've given me. I know that rm -fr means perminently delete and I don't want to ruin my ubuntu
<genius314> Can anyone help me? I have a resolution of 1280x800, but want it to be 1280x1024.
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genius314> I tried that
<n2diy> gili: are you running 6.10?
<gili> yes
<pike_> bluefox83: maybe like "cat /var/lib/dpkg/status| grep Package:| sed 's\Package:\\'"
<n2diy> That's why, I have it on 6.06
<oriyen> k Im kinda new to linux so parton me if this is noobish
<oriyen> Im on Ubuntu 6.10 and Im trying to get root
<gili> thats what i remember from 6.06
<Ntp> hello! please help me! how can i upgrade everything -drivers,kernel and progs- from i386 to k7 in edgy? what i need, a new souces list? thanks
<gili> there was a disk manggement tab from the system menu
<gili> i  dont see one here....anyone??
<pike_> exs: type the first part like "locate vmware" that is like a search and will respond with all the files containing name vmware
<mnoir> !sources | klypso
<ubotu> klypso: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gili> so can some one tell me please what is the standard built in disk management software in 6.10
<Infeliz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mnoir> !easysource | klypso
<ubotu> klypso: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Some_Person> i finally figured out how i can make my internet work in ubuntu, upgrade to edgy!
<Some_Person> except, my edgy install hangs at 57%
<TC`> how ubuntu must detect wlan mini card?
<n2diy> Anybody have a url for an ntp server handy?
<christopher> i'm really confused, this command: sudo usermod --home /home/bob bob isn't createing a new directory for bob in /home
<mnoir> klypso: i dunno what else might have gone wrong.
<Ntp> or if i reboot with the k7 kernel and dist-upgrade work to k7?
<pike_> exs: what we are doing is taking that output that you see and piping it to another app. you might though just reinstall vmware just like yo did before then sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player or whatever its called
<genius314> If I upgrade from an Intel Pentium 3 motherboard to an AMD Athlon 64 motherboard, will I have to get a different version or reinstall Ubuntu?
<oriyen> How do I gain Root for my Ubuntu computer
<str> Hi all!
<mnoir> klypso: but i am suspicious of your whole install
<Some_Person> i'm on the edgy livecd right now
<ben_> is this the place to ask q.s re:xgl/beryl?
<rasman> genius314: you just need to use the correct kernel
<mnoir> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<n2diy> christopher: mkdir is the command to make a directory.
<bluefox83> christopher, just create a new user named bob, it'll automatically create the /home/bob
<oriyen> I need to mount/dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<gili> so will someone please tell me how to see the Hard drives on my system
<oriyen> it requires root how do I get it
<genius314> rasman: How do I do that?
<str> is there a way to make my ubuntu connect to my wireless network when it detects it? just the way Windows does?
<christopher> I did create a user named bob but no home dir was created
<Draegan> Yeah I want to ask that
<rasman> genius314: there is a generic i386 which is compatible with both Intel and AMD but you can just install both and choose at boot
<Draegan> I'm just too late :P
<Some_Person> i need help, my edgy install keeps hanging at 57%!
<iloveubunut> oriyen - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<christopher> I'll try making it with mkdir
<oriyen> thanks
<mnoir> gili: df in a terminal will do it
<arrenlex> rasman: -generic is not -386. That's exactly the point.
<Infeliz> !tony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sjogren> christopher: isn't the correct word "creating"  ?
<tonyyarusso> Infeliz: Yes?
<mnoir> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<n2diy> gili: df -h will make it a little easier to read.
<christopher> Sjogren, for what?
<rasman> genius314: sudo apt-get install linux-686 linux-k7
<str> is there a way to make my ubuntu connect to my wireless network when it detects it? just the way Windows does?
<slacker_nl> Sjogren: mkdir is makedir, making a dir is the same as creating a dir ;)
<Some_Person> please help me, my edgy install hangs at 57%
<Sjogren> u said "I'll try Making.....
<stefg> Ntp...there's no way of getting precompiled binaries for k7, it won't have much effect anyway. In edgy this led to giving up the architecture-specific kernels for the -generic ones. Put your time to a better use :-)
<genius314> rasman: Ok, I'm a little confused about that. But I'm probably not going to change my motherboard for a while, so I'll figure it out then.
<Infeliz> !shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gili> mnoir: thanls the command line features i know...i just want for my familiy here to have a basic look at the system from within GNOME withougt CL
<Infeliz> !shut up!
<ubotu> :x
<ChaosR> !gnome
<gili> command line
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Sjogren> slacker_nl: oh very well =) You're right =)
<Infeliz> lol
<Some_Person> i now have an unbootable computer
<jellybear> hi there
<Infeliz> !shut up! | jellybear
<ubotu> jellybear: :x
<Sjogren> Some_Person: not good :P
<ChaosR> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrenlex> !botabuse | Infeliz
<ubotu> Infeliz: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jellybear> Infeliz: ?
<Infeliz> hihi
<ChaosR> heh
<gili> is there no basic Harddrive management tool built into 6.10
<Some_Person> if i install edgy, it'll become bootable because of grub, but it keeps hanging
<gili> ?
<ChaosR> !botabuse | ChaosR
<grnwood> !ati
<ubotu> ChaosR: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mnoir> gili: what about just using nautilus?
<stefg> gili, its called bash, nano and /etc/fstab
<dmc_> !nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<jellybear> cat >/dev/null <<EOF have a question, that's why i'm trying to be nice EOF
<christopher> the user I created only has a $ at the command line
<mnoir> gili: i believe many ppl have been missing a tool removed from 6.10
<mnoir> gili: that used to show df-like info
<baastrup> HI, does anyone know how to easy install a newer kernel than the one from edgy, I need it to see if it is the kernel or the nvidia driver the gives me lookups
<gili> stefg: i know the command line has it
<alexis_> Is there any way to get Nautilus show more information about files when hovering the mouse over them?
<gili> i just want to be able to use nautilus and see all hard drives
<gili> listed
<arrenlex> baastrup: Then why don't you just start x with the "nv" driver for a while and see if you get lockups? Rather than installing third-party kernels?
<n2diy> alexis_: Yes, in the view menu.
<alexis_> ok, thanks
<stefg> gili: the GUI for disk-management is not in dapper, because no maintainer, and a different way of mounting drives (uuid-style)
<Sjogren> gparted?
<baastrup> arrenlex: im using the nv driver now, and it works, but non of the nvidia drivers work, and i need them for 2d accel
<baastrup> 3d
<Draegan> Alright, so... I think this question was asked a little while back, but it goes so damn fast that I can't catch up.:P How does one detect their wireless with Linux, exactly? Or should that be obvious once I boot the installation?
<mnoir> Sjogren: for gili that would be a bad idea
<arrenlex> baastrup: You get lockups with the nv driver?
<jellybear> q: what other reasons may cause the command 'sudo -u dhcp /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script' to fail with 'Permission denied' if it is not for rights set on the file???
<gili> what would be a bad idea?
<Nap> hi
<Draegan> lol
<baastrup> arrenlex: no with nvidias own
<Draegan> hi.:)
<gili> i know how to use gparted for quite some time....
<stefg> !wifi | draegan
<ubotu> draegan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mnoir> gili: using gparted to show the hardware
<arrenlex> jellybear: The user dhcp does not have permission to execute /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script
<gili> i know how to use all these partition editing software as well as command lines....
<Draegan> oh thanks ^^
<arrenlex> baastrup: But you just said nvidia's own driver doesn't work.
<mnoir> gili: i mean to the family.  I know you would never make a mistake, but the cat is sneaky
<gili> pl
<gili> ok
<mnoir> :)
<jellybear> arrenlex: that's exactly my problem - according to the rights set on the file and all libraries used, IT HAS
<alexis_> n2diy: did you mean the statusbar?
<arrenlex> jellybear: what does "ls -l /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script" say?
* mnoir regrets it every time he lets the dogs have a commandline
<gili> hah
<jellybear> -rwxr-xr-x
<n2diy> alexis_: no
<alexis_> i can't find anything else of value in the view menu...
<gili> stefg: so  you were saying that Edgy has ditched the GUI for disk management....can you elaborate
<faLUCE> Hi, this is the result of configure script for a program "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!". Qt are installed, so which flag i have to add when launching configure?
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there?
<arrenlex> jellybear: What happens if you log in as that user and run that command? "su dhcp"
<jellybear> arrenlex: and chmodding +s won't help it either
<alexis_> you mean in nautilus view menu I suppose?
<jellybear> arrenlex: dhcp is a system account w/o shell
<n2diy> alexis_: yes
<foobarian> faLUCE, is qt-dev installed?
<baastrup> arrenlex: I need the offical nvidia driver to get 3d accel, but it make lookups, som im running with xorg's own nv driver
<faLUCE> foobarian: it is.
<idawood> which one is the best file manager for gnome?
<alexis_> n2diy: I'm looking there
<jellybear> arrenlex: much like in the standard installation of ubuntu
<foobarian> faLUCE: as opposed to not -dev? :)
<genius314> My resolution can't go up to 1280x1024 like it should be able to. It can only go up to 1280x800. Can anyone help me? And the FixVideoResolution guide on the website didn't help.
<alexis_> n2diy: what is it?
<stefg> gili, as i read  there was no maintainer for disk-admin, and since edgy uses a uuid-style fstab noone adapted it to edgy... so it was removed..
<n2diy> alexis_: sorry for being curt, I was typing with one hand, hang on and let me fire up nautilus.
<piiimp> how do i list what USB devices are detected in Ubuntu?
<mnoir> idawood: nautilus is the generally accepted one
<jellybear> arrenlex: and i just found out, that i don't have execution rights on any program for dhcp
<alexis_> n2diy: ok
<faLUCE> foobarian: i have qt3-dev, qt4-dev, kdebase-dev
<idawood> piiimp:lsusb
<arrenlex> n2diy: ...o__O we don't need to know that
<piiimp> idawood: ty
<gili> ok thats interesting
<exs> pike_:  I'm getting "access denied" even with sudo.
<baastrup> arrenlex: So I made a bug report at nvidias forum, and they told me to try the newst kernel before they would look at it
<pike_> exs: sudo -s
<datil> hi
<pike_> exs: then once in the root shell type the other stuff
<datil> how can i change the screen resolution to something higher than 1024x768?
<jellybear> arrenlex: not even for /bin/false
<n2diy> alexis_: I use view-as lists, do you need more info than that displays?
<arrenlex> jellybear: What you're doing is beyond me... good luck figuring it out. xD
<exs> pike_:  "sudo -s locate vmware | xargs -i rm -fr {}" not working  "/usr/bin/locate: /usr/bin/locate: cannot execute binary f"
<jellybear> arrenlex: strace reports that execve fails with EACCESS
<jellybear> *sigh*
<arrenlex> exs: Why not just use "sudo locate"?
<pike_> exs: bah what was the vmware package name you installed?
<pibarnas> hi folks, my dvd driver is locked with an audio cd inside of it. I've tried many ways to unlock and ejecting it without reboot, without success (fuser -vk /medic/cdrom0; umount /mnt/dvd; etc), can someone help me?
<jellybear> arrenlex: thx anyway
<pike_> exs: sudo -s by itself first
<exs> arrenlex:  I just want one single terminal line that will locate, and delete any traces of vmware
<alexis_> n2diy: It's enough for me, but how can I get it to display the size in kb:s and not in how many folders it contains?
<arrenlex> pibarnas: What does "fuser -m /dev/dvd" say?
<pibarnas> let me see...
<piiimp> heh has anyone ever tried to get an 'EyeTV Hybrid' USB device (designed for Mac) running in Ubuntu Linux?
<pibarnas> it says nothing... :(
<datil> how can i change the screen resolution to something higher than 1024x768? i already installed nvidia's display driver
<n2diy> alexis_: try view-visible columns.
<pibarnas> weird, isn't it?
<arrenlex> exs: sudo find / -name "*vmware*" | sudo xargs rm -rif
<arrenlex> exs: For safety, that command will ask you before it deletes a file.
<exs> ok cheers, thanks pike_ and arrenlex
<arrenlex> exs: If you're sure that you're safe, remove i from that last part.
<pike_> arrenlex: is the -i flag needed for xargs?
<stefg> !fixres | datil
<ubotu> datil: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrenlex> pike_: No. See above.
<alexis_> n2diy: I have size and some other stuff enabled, which one should I enable?
<pibarnas> the driver just stopped working. It can't release the cd...
<foobarian> faLUCE: that's odd.  some ideas: 1) try on a different distro with qt-devs if you have access 2) try some other simple qt program 3) assuming the configure script from that program is broken try editing configure.ac to see why it fails
<pibarnas> only when I reboot...
<n2diy> alexis_: it is up to you.
<exs> arrenlex:  "root@engle-laptop:~#  sudo find / -name "*vmware*" | sudo xargs rm -rif....find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/6348: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver. "
<arrenlex> exs: Well that doesn't look nromal. o_O
<arrenlex> normal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<arrenlex> exs: Google that error, I guess. It's not related to my command.
<exs> arrenlex:  what'sthe equlivant to scan disc in ubuntu?
<arrenlex> exs: fsck
<alexis_> n2diy: I have size enabled, but it doesn't tell me how big folders are in kb:s, it just tells how many folders it contains. It's just folders
<arrenlex> exs: Don't run it on a mounted filesystem.
<exs> arrenlex:  what's the command to bring fsck to do a check and fix errors in terminal?
<arrenlex> exs: Remount read-only first. Or run from a liveCD.
<exs> arrenlex:  oh
<shreeve> argh! trying to get my t60p's wireless to work with edgy!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<exs> arrenlex:  ok
<alexis_> n2diy: I mean i get information for all other files
<genius314> I have a Wacom tablet, and when I scroll, the window scrolls the wrong direction.
<png> i ve a remote Ubuntu machine that hasnt configure for Remote desktop. im connected it via ssh and  Gnome Desktop is on now. can i configure Remote Desktop login via ssh:)?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslb-084-060-036-239.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by tonyyarusso
<grnwood> shreeve ... what chipset?
<grnwood> ipw2200?
<dmc_> laptop:~$ /opt/nessus/bin/nessus-fetch --register 8593-F646-52E2-BCA1-71DF
<dmc_> bash: /opt/nessus/bin/nessus-fetch: No such file or directory
<foobarian> alexis_, try 'du -s * | sort -n'
<Scunizi> genius314: Turn it upside down :0
<n2diy> alexis_: I see what your saying, I don't know how to do that.
<shreeve> grnwood - ipw3945
<dmc_> Any suggestions?
<alexis_> n2diy: in console?
<genius314> Scunizi: Hahahahaha... no.
<Scunizi> genius314:  Sorry couldn't resist
<shreeve> grnwood - can i priv you?
<stefg> png: you can sudo apt-get install vino on the remote box and vncviewer on your local one
<grnwood> sure
<foobarian> alexis_, yes
<n2diy> alexis_: maybe?
<n2diy> How do you view the size of a directory?
<Scunizi> genius314: do you have wacom-tools installed?  My install was effortless.  Worked after making changes to xorg
<foobarian> du
<shreeve> grnwood - you see me in priv chat?
<arrenlex> n2diy: du
<mnoir> n2diy: du <dirname>
<n2diy> thanks
<Last_Key> nediy: you can us ls -l
<foobarian> n2diy: du -s to avoid subdirs
<Last_Key> use*
<genius314> Scunizi: Yeah, I installed it. But afterwards, the scroll was reversed
<n2diy> alexis_: in the console use du
<mnoir> n2diy: du -h for human readable sizes
<datil> stefg, also, how can i remove the splash screen showing the logo of Nvidia when XOrg launches?
<alexis_> n2diy: It displays the list of files. I can now see everything I need for all other files than folders. For folders the size displayed is how many folders it contains...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<madman91> hey all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<madman91> i just got a 300gb hdd... if i want to backup my entire linux install.. can i just use cp -ax /
<exs> arrenlex:  " "root@engle-laptop:~#  sudo find / -name "*vmware*" | sudo xargs rm -rif....find: WARNING: You're an idiot, please step away from your laptop and don't even look at me again. Ubuntu is not designed for "special" people" :S
<grnwood> shreeve - can't priv i think firewalled
<superkirbyartist> Ekiga is always saying "Registration failed: Forbidden" when I login!
<grnwood> shreeve- i see u
<grnwood> shreeve - you can't see me
<png> vino is already installed. i just wanna know how can i set it via ssh? now i want to see that remote machine's already opened Gnome session's screen
<Scunizi> genius314: is it that way everywhere in the system or just in Gimp or something else?
<arrenlex> madman91: To back it up so you can get at the files? Or to back it up so you can restore exactly your partition from the file?
<n2diy> alexis_: I'm not familiar with the command, try 'man du'
<shreeve> grnwood - i don't see you in priv chat... hrm... can you try to ping me there?
<foobarian> alexis_, try "du -sh * | sort -n"
<mrabti> salut tout le monde
<madman91> arrenlex: which is better? ... well which is easier
<foobarian> alexis_, or even better, "du -sh * | sort -n | more"
<arrenlex> madman91: If the latter, you might want to consider "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=backupfile" where /dev/sda2 is your Linux partition.
<stefg> datil: put 'option "nologo" "true" ' in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in Section Driver
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me please?  I would like to use my Gizmo account!
<arrenlex> madman91: Both are pretty easy. It depends what you need to do.
<genius314> genius314: Everywhere. Even media players turn the volume up when i scroll down and down when I scroll up.
<grnwood> shreeve -- i'm egress fw'ed
<genius314> woops
<madman91> arrenlex: i can do both :D
<genius314> Scunizi: Everywhere. Even media players turn the volume up when i scroll down and down when I scroll up.
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<arrenlex> madman91: If you make a giant tarball out of /, you can then get at files. But if you bitcopy your partition, you can completely restore it with dd if=backupfile of=/dev/sda2
<madman91> arrenlex: is backupfile just backupfile?
<alexis_> foobarian: I tried it already. Is it at all possible to change the format how to display the size of folders?
<madman91> arrenlex: no extension?
<arrenlex> madman91: backupfile is whatever filename you want your backup to have. Call it fred if you want.
<shreeve> grnwood - okay. on my ipw3945, i start with 'iwconfig eth1 essid ESSIDHERE enc ENCHERE' and then do a 'dhclient eth1'
<madman91> arrenlex: i will call it fred :D
<Last_Key> where is run field in ubuntu
<Scunizi> genius314: did you uncomment out the line in xorg dealing with "ForceDevice" - Table PC Only?  Mine didn't work right until I did that.
<madman91> arrai: do you know how to do incremental or differential backups
<foobarian> alexis_, you could omit the h... but it will still be a size
<arrenlex> madman91: What extension would it have? It's a copy of a partition.
<shreeve> grnwood - everything looks good, I get an ip, life is grand... but I can't ping crap or route anything... even though i have an IP from my wap
<christopher> I'm having trouble with usermod to let a new user use sudo
<madman91> arrenlex: .partition
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist: what's not working.. You can't log in?
<genius314> Scunizi: No, I got rid of those lines completely.
<grnwood> shreeve - you running WEP or WPA?
<shreeve> wep
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi: Yes.
<arrenlex> madman91: If you want *shrug*
<grnwood> okay, try it with WEP off on AP?
<superkirbyartist> Scunizi: It says registration failed.
<grnwood> just to isolate?
<madman91> arrenlex: how do i do incremental or differential backups?
<mnoir> christopher: how are you using it to enable sudo?
<shreeve> ok... i'll lose my connection cause i'm sharing it right now with this box
<christopher> mnoir usermod -a -G sudo bob
<Scunizi> genius314: put them back in.  You might want to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get it done automatically.
<arrenlex> madman91: I don't do backups. xD Ask someone else.
<christopher> mnoir: sudo usermod -a -G sudo bob
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<alexis_> with 'su -b' I can get it to display the size, but it is only in the terminal
<grnwood> yeah ... then, what's your routing table say?
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist: hang on let me check my gizmo config.
<mrabti> J'ai une petite question dans Ubuntu
<mrabti> Je souhaite changer la resolution du mode Console
<genius314> Scunizi: Well I have a backup copy. I'll just copy them from there.
<iloveubunut> madman91 what are you backing up a workstation or a server?
<mnoir> christopher: i believe you need to add them to your admingrp unless you are doing something different in sudoers
<arrenlex> !fr | mralphabet
<ubotu> mralphabet: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<madman91> iloveubunut: workstation
<arrenlex> ...oh, sorry.
<faLUCE> foobarian: the configure script is generated with autoconf. modifying it would be a bad idea
<datil> does the text-mode Ubuntu install automatically choose/recommends the partition size and mountpoints?
<mnoir> christopher: admin group*
<alexis_> I mean 'du -b *'
<alexis_> sorry
<slacker_nl> datil: yes
<christopher> mnoir, the command works, (no errors) but the sudo on the other account seems unresponsive
<shreeve> grnwood - trying something real quick... i'll update ya in a sec
<madman91> arrenlex: if i use dd.. can i access the files inside it ?
<christopher> mnoir, so 'sudo usermod -a -G admin bob'
<madman91> brb arrenlex iloveubunut
<stefg> datil: yes, but as all automatic algorithms it can be quite stupid
<iloveubunut> madman - you only want data or whole system??
<Scunizi> genius314: Try that, uncomment out those lines in the three Wacom sections then CTRL/ALT/Backspace to restart X then let me know what happened.
<arrenlex> madman91: Not easily. You could mount it as a loopback device. That would require Linux.
<foobarian> faLUCE: the point is to figure out why it's failing, if at all.  usually it is an old program that doesn't expect an extra new version
<datil> stefg, i say it cause default graphical install did a 3GB swap partition.. and i also want to make a separate home partition for storing my data.. i don't know if gnome/ubuntu will be affected if i put in a home partition
<mnoir> christopher: that looks right
<christopher> thanks
<mnoir> christopher: you may want to check your sudoers file
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist:  Did you already register on their site?  If so your user name and password are case sensitive.
<genius314> Scunizi: What does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace do, exactly? I know it restarts X, but it doesn't seem to do anything when I do it.
<christopher> mnoir, where is that?
<faLUCE> foobarian: I see, but a solution must be somewhere
<mnoir> christopher: /etc , which is the answer for almost all valuable files :)
<superkirbyartist> All right!  It works when I replace phone number by username!
<superkirbyartist> Thank you!
<alexis_> foobarian: I can get it to display the size with 'du -b *' but it's only in the terminal...
<foobarian> faLUCE: some programs don't regenerate everything using distro's autoconf, but come with their own configure scripts, etc.
<Scunizi> genius314:  It mearly restarts the X server which is your graphical display.  It doesn't restart the whole machine.  Not quite like CTRL-ALT-Delete
<sinizzl> KEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKE
<kcinna> What's some good free software for creating a video dvd? I notice gnomebaker can create a data dvd, but itdoesnt say anything about video.
<foobarian> faLUCE: have you regenerated them?
<superkirbyartist> Now I can call people and people for free!
<stefg> datil: 3GB swap is stupid... except you use tmpfs and compile large stuff in /tmp... having home separate is a common scenario, but i think you'll have to do manual partitioning then
<sinizzl> anyone got experience with gamepads/joystickz0r3ez under linux?
<foobarian> alexis_, I don't know of a graphical version, sorry
<Scunizi> superkirbyartist:  Is it working now?
<jwalanta> hello all, does the resolution depend totally upon monitor or on video card too??
<Samuel_> #mepis-it
<arrenlex> jwalanta: The resolution depends on your settings. o_O
<foobarian> jwalanta, both
<alexis_> foobarian: ok, thanks for your help
<iloveubunut> madman - http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<foobarian> alexis_, np
<alexis_> n2diy: thanks for your help
<faLUCE> foobarian: i use the program conf script
<jwalanta> i  have a pentium i computer, is it possible that it supports no more than 640x480
<jbroome> entirely possible
<n2diy> alexis_: nada
<MystaMax> why does my text look lik this " may be never, always, or auto
<MystaMax> ..." when i run man COMMAND from the CLI??
<datil> stefg, indeed it's stupid.. i don't know what the installer was thinking with 3GB; i don't know what home is actually used for, i just want to separate the ubuntu system/files with my documents/pictures, etc, i don't know if creating the /home partition is appropiate for that
<arrenlex> MystaMax: Because of encoding problems.
<lukus001> Does anyone know of a real time packet editor?
<stefg> datil, you fully understood the concept
<evolution_> im having a problem with ubuntu reconsising my mouse
<evolution_> every so often i cant move my mouse
<jbroome> datil: it is.  all your stuff goes into /home/
<MystaMax> arrenlex, thx for the response, can it be fixed?
<foobarian> faLUCE, maybe try recreating it? 'aclocal && autoheader && automake -a  && automake && autoconf'
<evolution_> so i unpulg the mouse and plug it in then it works for a bit
<faLUCE> foobarian: ok.
<faLUCE> i'll do it with kdevelop
<evolution_> how would i fix it
<malt> yo, how do i backup user directorys in home by taring them without saving the hidden files?
<datil> jbroome, i guess with just a few apps installed 25GB for the entire / is enough, a clean install now and it's using barely 2GB
<slacker_nl> malt: --exclude-files
<madman91> iloveubunut: i want entire system
<slacker_nl> malt: but look in man tar for the precize syntax
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<iloveubunut> madman - http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<stefg> datil, my standard setup is like having 5-10 GB for / (root) , 512mB swap, and the rest as /home, possibly some more partitions for special purposes ... vmware machines or audio/video (best on xfs) come to mind
<michelp> is there an easy way to tell if my amd64 machine is running the 64 or 32 bit version?
<Scunizi> genius314:  Does it work now?
<malt> slacker_nl: example?
<gnufied> one quick question, ruby 1.8.5p2 is there in official dapper repos?
<n2diy> iloveubunut: have you used sbackup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@trm-228-161.tm.net.my]  by LjL
<evolution_> i'm having a problem with ubuntu reconising my mouse, every so often i cant move my mouse so i unpulg the mouse and plug it in then it works for a bit how would i fix it?
<datil> stefg, what you mean audio/video, for storing your music and so on?
<genius314> Scunizi: Nope. Oh, and I found out why Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace wasn't working - it was the wrong Ctrl and Alt.
<slacker_nl> malt: tar --exclude-file .bla zcvf bla.tgx /tmp
<Music_Shuffle> ...what?
<Music_Shuffle> I can do it with any ctrl or alt. >.>
<malt> slacker_nl: there is many hidden files though
<madman91> iloveubunut: wow .. looks good
<stefg> datil, yes all the non-compressible stuff like mp3, avi, mpg
<iloveubunut> n2diy - nope but it looks good
<madman91> iloveubunut: thanks
<faLUCE> foobarian: it doesn't work
<iloveubunut> madman - not a problem. good luck
<slacker_nl> malt: excludefile accepts regexps
<madman91> iloveubunut: you know that you can press TAB when writing a nickname .. and it will finish the nickname for you?
<slacker_nl> malt: or an input file
<genius314> ...or maybe it was just because I was doing it in the order Alt-Ctrl-Backspace?
<datil> stefg, uhm.. actually that's where i was planning to store that kind of files (mp3, videos), in /home.. should i separate those from /home? and that xfs thing?
<iloveubunut> n2diy - I really only use tar and commercial stuff
<n2diy> iloveubunut: I tried it, but it didn't give feedback about the progress of the restore, I'm looking over that url, maybe it is fixed now?
<iloveubunut> n2diy - veritas netbackup mostly
<stefg> datil: actually it's fine to have all your stuff together on /home ... you can have more advanced partiton layouts if you feel like it, but the KISS approach is valid, of course
<Shadowfax> can ubuntu be installed on a sparcstation ipx?
<Scunizi> genius314:  accept the invite and we'll be able to share the xorg config files.
<rambo3> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<genius314> Scunizi: I don't think I can... I'm using Gaim.
<iloveubunut> Shadowfax, wow you got a piece of history. those little toaster boxes
<n2diy> iloveubunut: roger that.
<Scunizi> genius314:  ok.. xchat has that feature..  Do you know the address to Pastebin?
<genius314> Scunizi: Yeah.
<Siv0x> I need help installing automatix for v6.06 by accident i installed the wrong automatix version.. but i already removed it.
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Scunizi> gnius314:  Well.... would you enlighten me?
<datil> stefg, i see that xfs is another kind of FS.. i'm wondering if i should consider it over ext3.. is it similar to solaris's zfs?
<michael20la> i have [ * * * * * echo "this is a test" ]  string in my root crontab file. but it won't execute. ideas?
<reiki> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<willys_fueguino> I need help with a bootscript... here is it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39188/
<foobarian> faLUCE, i would try another small qt program known to work to see if it fails the same way
<pike_> datil: i really only use it for my /tmp
<crimsun> datil: ZFS is an entirely different beast from either XFS or ext3.
<Kalli> Emh... is it possible to play games if I use ubuntu... I mean Eve online, counter-strike and stuff like that
<corin> Kalli: look at wine, it might be able to help
<faLUCE> foobarian: solved. i configured it with --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3
<Kalli> thanks
<stefg> datil: only if you have a /good/ reason not to use the default (ext3). xfs is good with video-editing, but a bit dangerous because it writes real late....
<pike_> Kalli: enemy territory, tremulous, wesnoth, ID games like doom3 quake all are native
<Scunizi> genius314: if I have the address I'll post me wacom section there so you can compair it to yours.  I'm running Dapper LTS
<willys_fueguino> I need help with a bootscript... here is it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39188/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.223.251.167]  by LjL
<willys_fueguino> I need help with a bootscript... here is it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39188/
<willys_fueguino> is for a speedtouch modem
<n2diy> willys_fueguino: line 03, should that read pppnoatm?
<linuxgoober> how do  you seach processes?
<linuxgoober> from the commandline
<Balachmar> Hi I want to use ACPI_SLEEP_PROC but this is only enabled in x86_64, which is buggy on my system
<deepsa> linuxgoober: ps aux
<linuxgoober> thx deepsa
<deepsa> linuxgoober: np
<idawood> can anybody tell me how to disable effects in Ubuntu 6.10
<willys_fueguino> n2diy: I dont know :-
<Balachmar> do I need to compile a new kernel then? or is there a fix for the 64 bit kernel, because others have had the same problem
<idawood> visual effects
<dougsko> anyone ever see anything like this:
<dougsko> doug@ganon:/etc/init.d$ sudo chmod -x postfix
<dougsko> chmod: changing permissions of `postfix': Read-only file system
<Siv0x> Is there any other program like automatix that wont hurt my system?
<n2diy> willys_fueguino: I don't either! :)
<willys_fueguino> XDDDD
<nova> Is there any other program like automatix that wont hurt my system?
<bluefox83> synaptic
<compengi> deepsa, ps aux | grep <programhere>
<willys_fueguino> nova: easyubuntu perhaps
<reiki> looking for a good explanation of how UUIDs work. How they are assigned. Where they are stored, etc
<deepsa> compengi: ya true dude
<stefg> !easyubuntu | Siv0x
<ubotu> Siv0x: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<datil> how can i check the temperature of my hdd? (it has SMART enabled)
<faLUCE> foobarian: now when i launch make, this is the result:
<faLUCE> WARNING: `automake-1.9' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your
<faLUCE>          system.  You might have modified some files without having the
<pike_> dougsko: did you boot to a single user shell or something? mount -o remount,rw /
<dougsko> pike_: no, everything should be regular. i havent changed anything for a while. ill check fstab though
<lemoniceblock> hello, I'm kind of stuck with setting up wireless on my laptop
<foobarian> faLUCE: revert to original makefile/config scripts?
<dougsko> pike_: mount shows this for my main drive: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<dougsko> seems right
<Theodor> Hey, I'm trying to download an update for my graphic card, which is ATI x600. I'm presented with 2 versions: Xfree and X.org ... which one to download ?
<bluefox83> ok, friend o mine needs the use of the dbus daemon from kde..what packages should he install that would get that working?
<nnacht> hello, anybody who uses ndiswrapper?
<faLUCE> foobarian: let's try
<faLUCE> foobarian: ok it works now
<lemoniceblock> nnacht: I've used a bit of ndiswrapper
<foobarian> cool.
<Theodor> Hey, I'm trying to download an update for my graphic card, which is ATI x600. I'm presented with 2 versions: Xfree and X.org ... which one to download ?
<crimsun> Theodor: the latter.
<Theodor> crimsun, what's the difference?
<Theodor> and why the latter?
<Lynoure> Theodor: you did not get along with the open source driver for that card?
<crimsun> Theodor: Ubuntu hasn't shipped XFree86 since Warty.
<nnacht> ok guys, when I try modprobe ndiswrapper, it got the following message: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<pike_> dougsko: hrm
<nnacht> my card is a netgear wg511 v2
<dougsko> pike_: i think im gonna go down for a reboot :/
<lemoniceblock> nnacht: um, sorry I've never encountered anything like that so I can't help ^^;;
<pike_> dougsko: you wont set any uptime records with that attitude!
<nnacht> lemoniceblock: no problem, thanks anyway.
<nnacht> Anybody else can help with ndiswrapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.233.251.167]  by LjL
<Theodor> Hey, I'm trying to download an update for my graphic card, which is ATI x600. I'm presented with 2 versions: Xfree and X.org ... which one to download ? and why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/t3chat.think-open.org/x-dd26b6a64ad55171]  by LjL
<dougsko> pike_: oh man, i dont i know it :( i do have 135 days though on my freebsd machine :)
<foobarian> Theodor: X.org, because that's what ubuntu uses now.
<lemoniceblock> does anyone know anything about wifi radar?
<switchar00> I have a quick question.....
<Theodor> Do you have a link to see what's the difference between these 2? I'm just curious.
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, some wifi cards have radar detection
<jbroome> lemoniceblock: you wanna narrow it down a little?
<switchar00> when editing a config file does it matter where you add text?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian/jbroome: I managed to use ndiswrapper to get my linksys card working
<waseem> does anyone know a good flv player?
<foobarian> Theodor, Xfree is older... google them for info on philosophical differences
<switchar00> when editing a config file does it matter where you add text?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian/jbroome: but when I ran iwlist scan it said that no access points found
<lemoniceblock> foobarian/jbroome: until I installed wifi-radar
<lemoniceblock> foobarian/jbroome: now it lists the access points but when I try to connect, it says unable to resolve ip
<lemoniceblock> foobarian/jbroome: oops, I meant 'could not get IP address'
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, ah, that wifi-radar... sorry, never used it
<switchar00> when editing a config file does it matter where you add text?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: np, thanx ::)
<daedra> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, are you sure those APs are open?
<harrisony1> switchar00, it depends
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: yes
<daedra> !general
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about general - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Theodor> How can I scan for computer/access points when I have my WiFi turned on ?
<daedra> :S
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: one of them has no encryption
<daedra> where's ubuntu general chat?
<switchar00> on what?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: and I've used this laptop and the same card before for one of the encrypted networks when it was running on XP and it worked too
<Lynoure> !offtopic | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daedra> lol
<waseem> does anyone know a good FLV player?
<Theodor> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, the open ones might not offer dhcp... i guess i would try them in windows first
<harrisony1> switchar00, what file are you editing
<n2diy> daedra: #ubuntu-offtopic, or something like that.
<gRaCiOsO> i have a question about qemu if i give ram memory for my other os "windoze" when im gonna install it am i gonna have less memory for my first os "ubuntu" ?
<baikonur> how do I have to mount a partition so that I can write on it directly as a normal user?
<Lynoure> daedra: Up to you which of those you consider "general"
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, if they work then you know it's you
<erUSUL> waseem: mplayer and xine works as good as you can get with flv files (no seek)
<switchar00> /etc/privoxy/config
<harrisony1> baikonur, what filesystem
<daedra> also, how do you change mixer volume from terminal?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: yep, I'm pretty sure they both work on windows
<foobarian> daedra, alsamixer
<harrisony1> errr mind just putting it into a paste bin and add down the bottem what you have to add
<arrenlex> daedra: alsamixer
<switchar00> Ill go to the OT room I guess thatnks though
<gean> hi!
<switchar00> thanks harris
<baikonur> harrisony1: ext3
<gean> which package gives me the executable [alsaconf]  ? (i miss it, and the sound..)
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, maybe wifiradar fubared something... does iwconfig show that the interface is in managed mode?
<arrenlex> gean: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: I'll check it out, thanx ^^
<baikonur> harrisony1: I have rw,user,noauto as options in /etc/fstab
<harrisony1> baikonur, so you want to mout a partition read & write for all users
<arrenlex> gean: The package was in debian. Ubuntu's doesn't have it.
<faLUCE> foobarian: now, during make, i have this problem X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h: No such file or directory
<baikonur> harrisony1: yeah, is this is bad thing to do?
<foobarian> faLUCE, sounds like you're missing some X11 -dev files...
<foobarian> faLUCE, is this on edgy?
<harrisony1> i dont see why it would be bad
<ifsilver> Hello togheter How I install SSL to the gftp client? /openSSL ist installed
<daedra> hey alsamixer is way cool! ncurses ;)
<Theodor> !file heirarchy
<Theodor> or something ;p
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<nova> jhbhkbbkjbjklbkllj
<baikonur> harrisony1: I could mkdir a directory then chown it to my user and that I could copy files on the partition, but then I have to put everything under certain folder
<nova> khbkjbk
<Theodor> Any of you know where I can find the files heirarchy for Ubuntu?
<foobarian> daedra, if you need a totally scriptable method, use amixer
<faLUCE> foobarian: yes: edgy (i have installed libx11-dev
<faLUCE> )
<vulcanius> Hey all, at the moment I have my xorg.conf set up for two nvidia cards (2 DVI each, 4 monitors) with two "Screens" each using Twinview. The setup works just fine but I'd like to be able to combine them into one screen so toolbars flow across all 4 monitors instead of just 2. Is this possible?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: yes I think it says managed, but tbh I'm new to Linux so I don't really get what all of it says
<Siv0x> yo
<ignacio> hello
<daedra> foobarian: I like alsamixer anyway :) thanks
<foobarian> faLUCE: i'm speechless :) which program are you compiling?
<arrenlex> faLUCE: apt-get install x-dev
<Siv0x> How do i get my sound drivers.. for an audigy 2 zs
<crimsun> Siv0x: they're included.
<harrisony1> baikonur, make a direcory as root were you the files and then just just give that folder read write for everyone and do that in fstab as well
<faLUCE> foobarian: it's a bad written program... i know
<Siv0x> Then why do i not have sound?
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: I've got it pasted here though: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39213/
<reiki> anyone know WHERE the UUID for a specific file system is stored IN that file system? For instance.... where on /dev/hda1 is the UUID for that device stored?
<crimsun> Siv0x: do you have multiple sound devices?
<gean> arrenlex thanks, i lost sound and this was a way i got it back for a longer time... i'll try the link
<nova> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Siv0x: e.g., onboard and audigy 2 zs
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, do ifconfig wlan0 up and re-paste that output
<gdiebel> can I use monitor mode on a intel 3945 wireless chipset?
<nova> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<harrisony1> try sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: sorry, it says SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<harrisony1> makes it easier when uninstalling
<Siv0x> No i dont have multiple sound devices
<crimsun> Siv0x: pastebin your ``amixer'' output.
<faLUCE> arrenlex: it doesn't work even with x-dev
<alienseer23> Q; if I bought a new 5.1 speaker system, have a sb live 24 bit card which supports multichannel sound, & did a bit of tinkering which is supposed to make the 5.1 work, but did not, how would I go about 'resetting' alsa to it's original state (other than manually undoing all of my changes), and getting alsa to reconfigure and redect the hardware it is supporting?
<arrenlex> faLUCE: Well that's annoying. Sorry. = /
<crimsun> alienseer23: what did you tinker?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@join.the.laughter.with.kliknet-online.com]  by LjL
<Siv0x> anything else crimsun?
<vulcanius> Siv0x: have you checked and made sure nothing is muted and all of the volumes are turned up?
<Siv0x> Ofcourse...
<crimsun> Siv0x: I asked you for output; have you pastebinned it?
<arrenlex> faLUCE: You could use the second box on packages.ubuntu.com to search for that scrnsaver.h file or whatever it was, and install that package, if it exists.
<arrenlex> faLUCE: Good luck...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.108.248.155]  by LjL
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, use sudo
<alienseer23> crimsun: nothing too major, just the ~.asoundrc file and the rc.local file
<Siv0x> pastebinned it? what?
<crimsun> Siv0x: see the topic.
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: kk, sry I'm a newbie ^^;;
<genius314> Anyone have problems running Beep Media Player?
<crimsun> Siv0x: I gave you command; paste the output from that command onto the paste Web site mentioned in the topic.
<crimsun> a command, rather
<crimsun> alienseer23: pastebin your ~/.asoundrc
<crimsun> alienseer23: and your ``lspci -nv''
<haary> hello
<Siv0x> K.
<Siv0x> Give me a sec.
<alienseer23> crimsun: allright...
<nova> I have a amd64 and want to install flash and java, how do I do this?
<harrisony1> nova, download flash 9 beta from adobe
<nova> did
<harrisony1> and move to $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: sry the error msg is gone now but there's no output at all
<nova> now what do i do with the bin file
<harrisony1> bin file?
<ifsilver> How I install SSL to the GFTP Client? Exists a good wiki ?
<nova> i moed it to firefox/plugins
<harrisony1> it should be a .so  or .ko
<nova> yeah it so sorry
<crimsun> harrisony1: / nova: no, use the flashplugin-nonfree package from -backports, please.
<nova> i moed it to the firefox/plugins
<nova> is that wrong?
<curs0r> how do i deny internet access to a local program?
<alienseer23> crimsun: here is asoundrc  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39214/
<sinizzl> curs0r: that's an interesting question
<curs0r> like keep it from accessing the internet
<sinizzl> keke
<harrisony1> its not wrong but its easier to go with installing the package
<crimsun> nova: wait, are you aware of what you need to do for amd64?
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, no output from 'iwconfig'?
<nova> im aware of copy and paste
<nova> and i pasted the damn so in firefox/plugins
<crimsun> nova: you need a 32-bit firefox, 32-bit alsa libs, and the flash plugin
<nova> omg, well link me
<crimsun> search the wiki.
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39216/ from iwconfig
<curs0r> i want cedega to stay offline because steam crashes when it updates for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<vulcanius> actually crimsun you can use flash with the 64 bit firefox
<mojojojo__> crimsun, what distro do you have?
<curs0r> the cedega people don'tseem toknow how
<alienseer23> crimsun: here is the lspci -nv http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39218/
<crimsun> vulcanius: sure, if you have the other components I listed.
<harrisony1> nova, people are helping you dont get aggressive
<vulcanius> crimsun: eh, you need more than that, lol
<crimsun> mojojojo__: which one do you think I have? :)
<nova> lol, not mad
<nova> lol
<nova> sorry
<kmasta> can some one help me upgrade to the new fglrx drivers for my ATI card
<genius314> Scunizi: Still there?
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, you're right, it's not associating... could be a driver problem? what card is it ?
<mojojojo__> crimsun, I wanted to ask you about alsa... I upgraded to edgy yesterday and now it doesn't wor... Firefox as welll
<vulcanius> nova: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<crimsun> mojojojo__: please be more precise (and concise)
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: it's a linksys wpc54g ver.4
<nova> thank you
<vulcanius> np
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: when I type ndiswrapper -l, it says everything's working OK
<crimsun> alienseer23: your asoundrc is fairly useless
<firepol> hi there, did somebody of you install openoffice 2.1? i did it following this guide: http://bodmas.org/blog/?p=523 it works but... the save dialog is different. i mean if i have a usb stick on the desktop, openoffice doesnt see it, i have to browse under /media
<crimsun> alienseer23: unless you override pcm.!default {}, that routing does not take effect
<alienseer23> crimsun: I followed some tutorial
<mojojojo__> crimsun, OSS works but ALSA doesn't
<mojojojo__> crimsun, after upgrade to edgy
<crimsun> mojojojo__: please be more precise. Do you mean oss/free or alsa's oss emulation?
<alienseer23> crimsun: how do I do this?
<firepol> harrysony, remember my questzions about the netboot image? check my blog post under http://www.pbworks.net/wp ...
<crimsun> alienseer23: first, did you test plug:surround51 with a 6-channel pcm file?
<alienseer23> ... no
<crimsun> alienseer23: there's no need to go through contortions to create an asoundrc for your sound device.
* willskills is away: packing to move - woot
<vulcanius> alienseer23: what crimson means is try running mplayer or aplay with a file.... ie
<Siv0x> Okay i still cant figure out how to get sound.. again i have a sound blaster audigy 2 zs.
<foobarian> lemoniceblock, unfortunately i don't have experience with ndiswrapper... i guess i would suggest to remove wifi-radar and try getting things running with ndiswrapper alone
<vulcanius> mplayer <song> -ao alsa:device=hw=0.0
<mojojojo__> crimsun, oss/free... alsa's oss emulation isn't installed at all
<slacker_nl> all
<lemoniceblock> foobarian: ok, thanks, I'll try messing with ndiswrapper a bit more
<slacker_nl> is there  way to see all the devices my pc has via cli?
<slacker_nl> i have a pc with some exotic soundcard
<pike_> slacker_nl: lspci -v | grep audio
<foobarian> faLUCE, it seems you need x11proto-scrnsaver-dev
<vulcanius> alienseer23: sometimes you may need to use "mplayer <song> -ao alsa:device=plughw=0.0
<slacker_nl> pike_: to no avail
<slacker_nl> pike_: it does not detect it, and with the device manager itdoes not even display a vendor or device id
<faLUCE> foobarian: yes, other people suggested it too
<relbs> is there a recommended GUI application for burning ISO images to CDs?
<faLUCE> foobarian: ok, it works
<pike_> slacker_nl: tear that case open!
<crimsun> Siv0x: I asked you for information. Did you provide me with a link to it?
<slacker_nl> relbs: I use k3b
<vulcanius> slacker_nl: do you have onboard sound?
<reiki> relbs: I use gnomebaker
<harrisony1> relbs, go places>cd burner
<Siv0x> dude a link to what?
<foobarian> faLUCE, what is it, some kind of movie player?
<crimsun> mojojojo__: which driver? Why do I have to prod you to provide this information?
<slacker_nl> pike_: i would love too (its already open, but I wanna go home and proceed from there)
<relbs> ok, thanks for the suggestions
<Siv0x> I'm new.. sorry - everything is so confusing =\
<crimsun> Siv0x: have you not been paying attention at all?
<faLUCE> foobarian: LOL :). it's a chat client, badly compiled:)
<Siv0x> yeah i have.
<vulcanius> Siv0x: what problem are you having?
<Siv0x> No sound..
<slacker_nl> vulcanius: yeah, onboard of soem old dell dekstop
<pike_> slacker_nl: seriously though a sblive card is like 29 dollars.. just depends how much you want to fool with it
<crimsun> Siv0x: 16:16 < crimsun> Siv0x: pastebin your ``amixer'' output.
<robtp> hi, im having a problem with my keys I could use some help with
<slacker_nl> its not my pc
<sc4ttrbrain> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<slacker_nl> its my brother in laws...
<vulcanius> Siv0x: what type of motherboard do you have? and you said you have an audigy sound card?
<psyoptik> does anyone know about a bug regarding the startup programs section under sessions? Everytime I add something to the startup programs list, it doesn't stay there. I close the window, open right back up and same list as before I added anything...any ideas?
<robtp> the Function keys dont totally work, can anyone offer anything?
<mojojojo__> crimsun, well, maybe because I'm not experienced enough to know which information is relevant
<_berGi> hey
<_berGi> i was trying to configure my asoundrc. as to work with a 5.1 sound system
<Scunizi> How do I recall the topic line?
<_berGi> but it didnt work for some reason
<genius314> Does anyone else know how to configure a Wacom tablet?
<slacker_nl> pike_: I already spent like 8 hrs on this machine only to get ubuntu installed.. I just want to have sound :(
<crimsun> good lord, why do people do random crap to their sound systems and then complain when it doesn't work?
<lemoniceblock> Thanks for the help all, have a nice day! :)
<Siv0x> Vulcanius, I have a audigy 2 zs sound card and i'm not even sure what type of motherboard i have.. lol
<Scunizi> nevermind.. saw it a couple lines above my post
<pike_> slacker_nl: other than googl'n the motherboard model or checking in bios..
<vulcanius> genius314: give this a shot
<crimsun> Siv0x: ok, small steps. pastebin your ``amixer'' output, then tell me the URL.
<vulcanius> genius314: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303555
<animal> Hi I'm a Kubuntu user and I just installed the ubuntu-dekstop package, can anyone tell me how to get GDM as my login manager?
<slacker> I am new to Linux. What is the best app to use for launching a bin file?
<robtp> animal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Siv0x> type that in console?
<crimsun> mojojojo__: ...so which driver are you using?
<foobarian> slacker, use mplayer
<genius314> vulcanius: Thanks.
<animal> Ah thanks robtp
<harrisony1> kde reminds me of windows arghhh
<slacker> thanks
<slacker_nl> foobarian: and mplayer will detect my soundcard?
<apokryphos> harrisony1: so change the way it looks
<animal> I like Windows, but I prefer Linux ^^
<animal> Personally I see no reason to bash it
<foobarian> slacker_nl, no, i was talking to the other slacker ;)
<slacker_nl> hehehe
<slacker_nl> foobarian: sorry for that
<vulcanius> Siv0x: please pastebin your "amixer", "aplay -l" and "aplay -L" and post the link here
<slacker_nl> did not notice it :)
<harrisony1> apokryphos, i would but still that K Menu, the only think that makes me like it is amarok
<psyoptik> anyone know anything about problems with the startup programs section in the Sessions manager? I can't seem to add anything that actually starts there to startup.
<slacker> Am curious, what is the most popular distro?
<daedra> animal: windows has its advantages - in gaming for example, but this is only because of vendors being locked into Direct X
<apokryphos> harrisony1: and again, so change the k menu.
<mnoir> slacker: you mean in this channel?
<foobarian> slacker_nl, have you checked output of 'lspci' yet?
<vulcanius> slacker: at the moment most would say ubuntu due to the major press coverage it's received
<animal> animal@animal:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<animal>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<animal> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<mojojojo__> crimsun, wait a sec
<daedra> some game manufacturers have been brave enough to venture out into OpenGL, like ID Software
<animal> I see failed. Is that bad?
<eMail> hello where i can fin the list of games working with wine
<Aoirthoir> Ubuntu
<Siv0x> What do i choose for the Syntax menu?
<harrisony1> apokryphos, i would but i have 300mb bandwith and when i use it all i go to 56kb/s and i use 300mb a day so its kinda hard to get kde
<Aoirthoir> ehhhhhhhhhhaw
<slacker_nl> foobarian: yes, it does not produce anything for audio
<Fasga> Hey, I'm running a small IRC server.  Is there any way to run it as any user (besides root)?
<faLUCE> the next problem :)):  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXss
<genius314> vulcanius: I don't think that's what I'm looking for. All I need to know is why my scroll wheel makes things scroll in the opposite direction.
<slacker> I had tried Suse but could never get it to run, am using Ubuntu and seems to work better than MS.  Probably any distro out there is better than MS
<eMail> help please
<alienseer23> crimsun: ok, not working, i will be back later...thanks for your help
<crimsun> faLUCE: install libxss-dev.
<foobarian> slacker_nl, that's weird... is it a PCI card? i missed that part of the conversation
<vulcanius> genius314: lol, i thought you needed to know how to install it entirely
<slacker_nl> its an onoard thingy
<slacker_nl> i made a screenshot
<slacker_nl> leaving for home
<genius314> vulcanius: No. Well, I guess I was a little vague with that question.
<slacker_nl> smoke a green one and I will hit my bed
<faLUCE> crimsun: thnks
<slacker_nl> thnx for the help
<slacker_nl> just needed some qiuck info on lshw/lspci
<vulcanius> genius314: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/77226
<harrisony1> slacker, ubuntu is a good distro its a tame cat but when you got beryl and some other l33t stuff :D
<slacker_nl> both did not see the soundcard
<M0E^lnx> I just installed ubuntu, and I got no sound... someone help me
<foobarian> slacker_nl either it's ISA or it's not enabled in BIOS... hm
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: what hardware do you have? (I mean sound)
<slacker_nl> mmmm, good one
<slacker_nl> will check in a minutre
<stefg> !sound | M0E^lnx
<ubotu> M0E^lnx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mojojojo__> crimsun, /dev/sndstat show Installed drivers:
<mojojojo__> Type 10: ALSA emulation
<mojojojo__> ... I'm not it's this information
<slacker_nl> first things first
<slacker> harrisony1, thanks
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: intel
<crimsun> slacker_nl: it'd help if you told us which sound hardware you use
<kcinna> for some reason, gnomebaker can't create a proper dvd from an iso, even though this iso plays fine if i mount it
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: more precise, please.
<kcinna> is there some better software for this purpose?
<crimsun> mojojojo__: no, which sound driver are you using -right now-?
<slacker_nl> crimsun: I will tell you
<Siv0x> Okay i pasted it..
<crimsun> mojojojo__: meaning, i810_audio? snd-intel8x0? snd-hda-intel?
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: alsamixer shows a hda Intel card and a chip : Realtek ALC883
<slacker_nl> once I get home and some sleep
<pike_> kcinna: k3b is imo much better than gnomebaker
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: you need a newer version of alsa than what's included in 6.06 or 6.10.
<slacker_nl> crimsun: I only needed the hw info for now from ubuntu
<genius314> vulcanius: Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.
<slacker_nl> and go from there
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: essentially you need to compile alsa-driver 1.0.13 from http://www.alsa-project.org
<stefg> kcinna: i'd recommend k3b, even if if you have to get the KDE-libs for that
<psyoptik> does anyone know why it take so long for nautilus to start after doing "sudo nautilus". take 2 mins or more to start.
<kcinna> pike_ and stefg, i'll try k3b, thanks guys!
* Nergar is away (eating)
<Scunizi> psyoptik, try gksudo nautilus
<mojojojo__> crimsun, snd_pcm
<cody_> Can anyone recommend a good itunes replacement?
<eilker> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Siv0x> Crimsun, i pastebinned it.. now what?
<stefg> !iTunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<crimsun> Siv0x: tell me the url
<harrisony1> cody_, try amarok
<crimsun> mojojojo__: no, that's not the driver.
<harrisony1> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<crimsun> mojojojo__: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/modules && amixer''
<cody_> harrisony1, thanks
<Siv0x> Crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39226/
<crimsun> Siv0x: thanks.
<crimsun> Siv0x: no, that's not what we're looking for.
<Siv0x> crimsun: np - i would have done it alot sooner if i would have known how to do it lol.
<psyoptik> when I type "gksudo nautilus" from the command line I get this error and still takes a long time. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39224/
<crimsun> Siv0x: we want the output from those commands.
<Siv0x> So i enter those commands in konsole..
<Siv0x> and then paste you what it says?
<kmasta> how do I update my fglrx drivers to the latest version?
<Scunizi> psyoptik, I get the same error but mine will load in seconds.  I'm on Dapper.  Sorry can't help more.
<crimsun> Siv0x: onto that paste Web site, yes
<cHaPlinux>  como que joga uma textura no inkscape ?
<harrisony1> psyoptik, um....thats kinda normal
<harrisony1> try a sudo nautilus
<tonyyarusso> !es | cHaPlinux
<ubotu> cHaPlinux: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: do I just compile the alsa driver, or the entire alsa thing?
<aztek> hey i've already installed the default ubuntu server. is there a way to get it to auto config to be a LAMP or do i just install again choosing that option
<deepsa> guys i have installed apache and my apache daemon is running i do nmap and it shows 80 and 443 port open but when i do http://localhost nothing shows up i have my document root at /var/www/localhost/htdocs. and in that i have a index.html file
<daishadar> i'm trying to install 6.10 desktop on amd64, and after selecting install from the boot cd i get the ubuntu logo but it's grayed out... then it just sits there... how can i debug that?
<malt> how can i back the /home/ directory in linux and have it to tar each sub folder?
<tonyyarusso> aztek: afaik there's not super-easy way, but !lamp has info.  There was once a metapackage, but I don't think it exists currently
<AnRkey> i want to set up an Ubuntu ltsp test server, does anyone know of a good howto?
<Scunizi> deepsa, not sure on this one.  Try 127.0.0.1:80
<mojojojo__> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39227/
<Siv0x> pastebin your "amixer", "aplay -l" and "aplay -L             this is what i enter in konsole also right crimsun?
<aztek> oh ok. i will just reinstall. was hoping to not have to setup squid again but oh well. thx
<mnoir> deepsa: you are far enough along to discuss in #apache
<pike_>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39224/
<stefg> AnRkey: look at edubuntu, might be easier
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: what do I need from the alsa project? just the alsa-driver tarball?
<deepsa> mnoir: please help dude
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: only alsa-driver.
<pike_> ach nm sry guys
<M0E^lnx> ok
<daedra> deepsa: you _are_ everwhere!
<crimsun> Siv0x: no, ``amixer && aplay -lL''
<deepsa> daedra: /join #deepsa for more info
<daedra> heh
<eegore> Anyone here work with 64 bit EDGY an d Audigy 2 soun cards and have issues with the mic working with Skype and Teamspeak?
<defiant> Does anyone know anything about internet tv?
<kmasta> how do i tell what fglrx drivers I am using?
<harrisony1> defiant, what about it
<grnwood> fglrxinfo
<defiant> Like how to install it and where to get it from harrisony1
<Siv0x> Crimsun: okay here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39228/
<harrisony1> iirc democracy
<harrisony1> !emocracy  | defiant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emocracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> !democracy  | defiant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> errr 1 sec
<kmasta> grnwood, typing fglrxinfo didn't work
<Aoirthoir> UBUNTU!
<pike_> eegore: what sort of problem with the mic? i know there have been several threads on ubuntuforums.org about setting up in alsamixer
<defiant> harrisony1, democracy is the only one?
<eegore> mic is hardly being picked up
<harrisony1> defiant, there are others im looking up
<crimsun> mojojojo__: kill -t $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<crimsun> mojojojo__: sorry
<crimsun> mojojojo__: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<defiant> harrisony1, Thank you very much
<harrisony1> defiant, edgy or dapper
<eegore> Works fine in 32 bit but the apps are 32 and had to be installed with the linux32 command
<defiant> harrisony1, I really do not know. I installed Kubunu 64 bit
<pike_> eegore: there is a micboost in alsamixer. i know this was discussed in the forums not 64 specific but probably same problem.
<harrisony1> errr ok well did you get fro, shipit or download and burn, and can i ask what made you choose kde (kubuntu) over gnome (ubuntu)
<eegore> It is already on
<grnwood> kmasta - do you have xorg-driver-fglrx instlaled?
<kmasta> grnwood, i think so. how can i tell?
* llindy is away: lindy {away}
<defiant> I downloaded the ISO and I chose KDE over gnome cause the person that I know that helps me said that it is much better.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<grnwood> kmasta -  dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.212.191.72]  by LjL
<vulcanius> defiant: KDE is typically better for those who want more eyecandy and who have better performance systems.
<vulcanius> defiant: GNOME is a more simple, faster desktop but it lacks some of the cool features KDE packs
<defiant> vulcanius, yes that is why he told me to get it
<harrisony1> defiant, Did you say you had amd64
<kmasta> grnwood, it says command not found
<defiant> harrisony1, yes
<crimsun> Siv0x: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<cntb> kde is more usable period
<kmasta> grnwood, no wait
<cntb> I wish gnome listened more to users
<vulcanius> cntb: that's all a matter of opinion so don't start
<Siv0x> crimsun: and that will fix it?
<daishadar> has anyone successfully gotten an amd64 desktop install working? anytime i select something from the boot menu i get a ubuntu logo that's grayed out
<cntb> exactly vulcanius my opinion
<kmasta> grnwood, it says Status=Not/Installe/Config-firles/Unpacked
<harrisony1> !democracyplayer  | defiant
<ubotu> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 480 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<cntb> opinions matter
<vulcanius> cntb: so take it in private, not here
<defiant> harrisony1, ok so that is the best one
<pengulord> whats the min specs for ubuntu
<kmasta> grnwood, but it shows i'm using 7.1.0-8.28.8for my ATI driver so thats
<crimsun> Siv0x: can't tell for sure until you try it. There will likely be additional steps.
<harrisony1> defiant, yeah from what i can see
<kmasta> grnwood, do you know how I can get the latest fglrx driver?
<harrisony1> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/democracy/linux/ubuntu/democracyplayer_0.9.2.1-1ubuntupcf_amd64.deb
<defiant> harrisony1, Have you ever installed it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<malt> how can i backup the /home/ directory in linux and have it to tar each users folder subfolders?
<harrisony1> defiant, no but http://getdemocracy.com/watch look pretty neat
<harrisony1> http://www.getdemocracy.com/help/get-started/
<grnwood> kmasta .. what version ubuntu?
<pengulord> how much ram should i have to run ubuntu
<n2diy> malt: right click on the directory, and select archive.
<defiant> excellent I will try it now
<grnwood> kmasta - usually 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' is just fine.
<malt> n2diy: in ssh
<Siv0x> crimsun: k let me test this.
<vulcanius> pengulord: that depends on what desktop you use
<kmasta> grnwood, i'm using edgy
<pengulord> most recent
<n2diy> malt: nope, locally.
<pike_> pengulord: well at least 128 would be a good idea. really 256 and less id say install xubuntu
<grnwood> kmasta .. then 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' should be good
<malt> n2diy: how do i do that in ssh? like do you know the command?
<cntb> gnomebaker failed  on time critical mission to copy edgy install CD
<Siv0x> crimsun: still no sound.
<n2diy> malt: no I don't.
<defiant> harrisony1, I do not think that works with my version of FF
<cntb> i.e. at least defaults are nt OK
<kmasta> grnwood, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kmasta> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<grnwood> kmasta ... you have synaptic running now?
<penguinlord> doh
<compengi> Pensacola, you should have at least 256MB ram and 2GB hdd to install ubuntu
<kmasta> oh yea
<kmasta> grnwood, o yea
<kmasta> grnwood, ok i got it to work. But it says I have the latest drivers which isn't true.
<grnwood> hmm
<grnwood> try
<cntb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <-- very common.. several install progs can lock
<nobitapr> hey
<grnwood> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx
<cntb> apt-get aptitude synaptic
<kmasta> grnwood, ok done
<nobitapr> is password for admin?
<mnoir> nobitapr: in what situation?
<nobitapr> i cannot logon with admin
<grnwood> kmasta - for me ' dpkg --listfiles xorg-driver-fglrx  | grep fglrxinfo'
<kmasta> grnwood, oh wait, maybe i have the latest 64 bit drives
<eyalw> hi!
<mnoir> !sudo | nobitapr
<ubotu> nobitapr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<grnwood> kmasta ... shows me '/usr/bin/fglrxinfo'
<crimsun> Siv0x: ok, next thing to try is: amixer set 'Duplicate Front' on && amixer set 'LFE' 80%,on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'Surround' 80%,80%,on
<kmasta> grnwood, yea that's what it shows me too
<pengulord> whats the differnce between ub xub and ect
<nobitapr> thanks
<mnoir> nobitapr: it helps?
<grnwood> so 'fglrxinfo' at the prompt should show your your displays and drivers
<pike_> !xubuntu| pengulord
<ubotu> pengulord: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<eyalw> I need help from the wise elders on setting up Eclipse CDT to compile the code for me, and generally how to use this beast!
<nobitapr> not yet :)
<kmasta> grnwood, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kmasta> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kmasta> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kmasta> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kmasta> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<kmasta> grnwood, that's all it shows me
<Siv0x> crimson: k done.. cd is still playing but no sound.
<mnoir> nobitapr: what are you trying to do?
<pike_> pengulord: well xubuntu uses xfce and is lighter on resources vs ubuntu which uses gnome
<grnwood> kmasta.... open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grnwood> kmasta ... make sure you have something like
<kmasta> grnwood, in nano?
<grnwood> Section "DRI"
<grnwood>         Mode         0666
<grnwood> EndSection
<grnwood> in there
<grnwood> and
<nobitapr>  mnoir: not yet create pass for admin
<grnwood>    Load  "dri"
<grnwood>  somewhere in "Module" section
<pike_> pengulord: its the same OS just diff apps installed
<nobitapr>  mnoir: for root
<M0E^lnx> cir
<pengulord> ill use mine for home and school
<pengulord> itll be my first linux os
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: that alsa driver is not available via apt-get?
<mnoir> nobitapr: the link i gave you explains that there is not a password set for root - there is another way to do root things
<kcinna> pike_ and stefg, the disc burned with k3b won't even mount. the gnomebaker disc mounted but was corrupted
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: no, it's not released as stable, and it won't be backported to 6.06 or 6.10.
<mnoir> nobitapr: should use your own pswd
<kmasta> grnwood, yea i have both those
<kmasta> grnwood, could it have anything to do with i'm on 64-bit?
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: however, we've already merged it via 2.6.20-rc2 in feisty's kernel.
<Skorgu|Work> Anyone know how I could find the configure string that the ubuntu apache2 package uses or an apache 2.2 package for ubuntu?
<stefg> kcinna: are you sure that the source image is ok?
<nobitapr> mnoir: yeah
<pike_> pengulord: what kind of system? cpu/ram?
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: my build fails... I need to get it some other way
<kcinna> stefg: yeah, i think it's ok. if i mount the image to a directory, i can play that directory with vlc no problem
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: where does it fail? Note that you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed.
<defiant> Does anyone know how to launch the democracy tv player? I installed it but can not find it
<grnwood> kmasta ... very well could
<grnwood> kmasta ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39231/ my xorg.conf
<pike_> defiant: maybe apropos democracy
<grnwood> kmasta maybe that helps .... i have no exp with 64 bit
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: i have the headers installed... but make gives me an error
<jjh> _
<eyalw> I need help from the wise elders on setting up Eclipse CDT to compile the code for me, and generally how to use this beast!
<kmasta> grnwood, i have no idea what i'm doing so...
<sc0tty_> hello
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: did you ``./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build --with-debug=detect'' first?
<sc0tty_> anyone know a guide on how to share a printer via bonjour (zeroconf) from ubuntu
<nobitapr> mnoir: i'm begin use ubuntu
<sc0tty_> I'd like to see it in the bonjour printers on my mac
<kmasta> grnwood, what do you have a second "Screen" in the "ServerLayout" section
<grnwood> kmasta .... that's cause i have dual monitors
<defiant> pike that did not work
<nobitapr> mnoir: about 1 month
<tonyyarusso> What's the thing that lets you watch movies in console?
<mnoir> nobitapr: 1 month == espert :)
<mnoir> expert too
<M0E^lnx> retryint now crimsun
<M0E^lnx> same error crimsun
<kmasta> grnwood, yea i can't see much difference in our x.orgconfs other than the fact you have some other input devices and second monitor
<nobitapr> mnoir: espert?
<pike_> defiant: should have searched man pages for a mention
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: pastebin the error
<mnoir> expert
<gaten> anyone know if vnc is possible headless? using ubuntu server
<pike_> gaten: yes
<nobitapr> mnoir: no
<nobitapr> mnoir: i'm newbie
<gaten> pike_:  do you know of any docs to get me started?
<Scunizi> Since Ooo can create PDF forms, when opened in Evince or Document Viewer, neither allow direct entry of data into the form. Can I fix that other than installing Adobe Acrobat?
<mnoir> gaten: server does not have x running so how can you vnc to it?
<deepsa> gaten: yes
<imbecile> hey guys, I'm trying to dual boot install with dapper drake and i'm learning from video.. the only problem is while im in the live distro my soundcard has only worked once, any suggestions?
<nobitapr> mnoir: and you?
<kmasta> grnwood, hey wait
<kane77> hi...
<kcinna> damn im really confused guys, i can mount the image to a directory like mount -o loop dvd.iso /mnt/dvd and use vlc to play that directory, but i've tried 3 different software packages to burn the iso to a dvd, and none of them create a working dvd, what am i doing wrong?
<mnoir> nobitapr: I am not an expert, only 17 yrs with linux
<kmasta> grnwood, whats that "Extensions" section
<kmasta> grnwood, something on digg.com is telling me i need to add that
<kane77> is there any difference (in packages) on for example en. repository and other (sk. or de.)??
<pike_> gaten: im not familiar with that ap
<nobitapr> mnoir: 17yrs
<gaten> pike_:  ok thanks
<nobitapr> mnoir: u'r pro
<nemo_home> Say, I just tossed ubuntu on my mom's notebook.  Aside from some stupidity in the installer, it went rather well.
<mnoir> nobitapr: no - wrong, only 15 yrs :)
<gaten> deepsa|sleep:  do you know of any docs?
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/846730
<Bakefy> Does anyone know how I can set a password on my samba shared folders?
<bcstv> When I drag an item from the desktop to trash the process seems to hang. It ultimately completes the process but very slow
<nobitapr> mnoir: :D
<imbecile> can anyone walk me through a dual boot install of dapper drake?
<Siv0x> crimsun: anything else i can do to get this sound working?
<mnoir> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nemo_home> I'm not familiar with wireless though, so wondering if anyone knows of a nice clickable gui for gnome for listing available wireless networks
<crimsun> Siv0x: sec.
<nemo_home> the network manager seems incapable of displaying these in its dropdown for wireless preferences
<trelayne> Does anyone know what THIS is? perl /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/network-conf ?
<grnwood> kmasta ... disabling composite for 3d acceleration
<trelayne> It's eating up a lot of my CPU at times... and I don't know why
<Siv0x> crimsun: k
<stefg> imbecile: yes, the installer will do it! :-)
<grnwood> kmasta that might be what you need
<M0E^lnx> see anything crimsun?
<crimsun> Siv0x: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<kmasta> grnwood, allright i'll try it
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: sec.
* mnoir thinks it is an execution of a perl script.  just a theory
<defiant> pike, it does not say anywhere
<trelayne> mnoir:  yeah it is... but I need to understand why it's running since it seems to be about network configuration
<mnoir> got me...
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: why are you compiling 1.0.9rc4a?
<malt> what is sendmails default path/
<Siv0x> crimsun: Still no sound - theres no chance i might have to reboot to get sound are there?
<chrisjw> hi can someone help me, my monitors native size is 1280 x 1024 but the maximum resolution ubuntu lets me set is 1024 x 768
<malt> ?
<trelayne> which I would imagine is a one time deal
<crimsun> Siv0x: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: which one should I compile then?
<imbecile> stefg, I can never get through it.. I have tried a few webpages instructions and they are different.. I tried for 5 hours last night
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: 1.0.13
<M0E^lnx> lemme dload that one then
<kmasta> grnwood, allright i changed the xorg.conf now what?
<stefg> imbecile: what's the problem?
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: I typed 1.0.13 above, not sure how you got 1.0.9rc4a out of that.
<nobitapr> mnoir: what's cer u got? :)
<mnoir> cer?
<Siv0x> crimsun: k got that. still no sound
<nemo_home> waveselect, for example, is qt
<nobitapr> mnoir: certificate
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: yes it is....
<chrisjw> hi can someone help me, my monitors native size is 1280 x 1024 but the maximum resolution ubuntu lets me set is 1024 x 768
<nemo_home> or is the network admin tool supposed to be listing available networks?
<imbecile> stefg, i think its having trouble creating partition.. I get stuck on step 5/6 everytime
<BigToe> how do I convert a xvid video to dvd?
* Nergar is back from 'eating' (Gone for 35 mins, 47 secs)
<mnoir> nobitapr: oic - none - too busy working
<crimsun> Siv0x: now try 3
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: "yes it is"?
<BigToe> how do I convert a xvid video to dvd?
<Siv0x> crimsun: replace amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 3 - that correct?
<crimsun> Siv0x: yes.
<Siv0x> crimsun: still no sound.
<nemo_home> ... hm. network-manager icon?
<imbecile> stefg, I found a video on how to do it but the problem is my soundcard has only worked once on live disk
<nemo_home> don't remember seeing *that*
<bluebyte_> hi.. i have a little question. I have problems wih my fgrlx driver for my xorg server.I can not use Direct Rendering. If i try with glxgears i get the message "extension XFree86-DRI missing ond display :0.0. Has someone a idea?
<crimsun> Siv0x: reset it to 0
<Siv0x> crimsun: done
<chrisjw> hi can someone help me, my monitors native size is 1280 x 1024 but the maximum resolution ubuntu lets me set is 1024 x 768, how can i set it up so I can run this at native res
<Aardwolf> Hi, how can I change the resolution of the graphical screen that comes up when just starting up ubuntu, the one where I can login? It's KDE instead of gone by the way
<nobitapr> mnoir: thanks for help
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: it is 1.09rc4a
<Aardwolf> *instead of gnome
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: no, use 1.0.13.
<nobitapr> mnoir: i'm sleeping :)
<pike_> !fixres | chrisjw
<mnoir> nobitapr: i hope it does help :)
<ubotu> chrisjw: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<voraistos> bluebyte_ it might be  AIGLX is activatd... otherwise i dont know :P
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: does ubuntu use checkintall to create an "uninstallable package"?
<bluebyte_> chrisjw: you can set the resolution by yourself. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<harrisony1> Aardwolf, it should be the same resoloution as when you log in
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: Ubuntu does not use checkinstall.
<nobitapr> mnoir: bye
<M0E^lnx> after make, just sudo make install?
<BigToe> guys how do I convert a xvid video to dvd?
<mnoir> nobitapr: bb:)
<harrisony1> chrisjw, what graphics card you have
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: sudo make install-modules
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: or is there a way to create it into a package and then install?
<robtp> can anyone help me with all of my function keys not working as they should?
<ProN00b> how can i disable "bug buddy" ?
<chrisjw> TNT2
<mnoir> BigToe: have you tried that question in google?
<stefg> imbecile: hmmm... actually i think you should get hands-on support... is there a local Linux-User Group in your vincinity? If yu don't have experience with partitioning and stuff, it could result in data loss
<bluebyte_> Voraistos: How can i disable AIGLX???
<harrisony1> robtp,what you mean
<BigToe> mnoir, :(
<BigToe> clicking #ubuntu is easier than googling
<imbecile> stefg, thanks
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: and there is no way to package the stuff?
<voraistos> BigToe: there is a qt app for that, but i cant remember the name. basically what you need is files < 1024 megs and mpeg2 compression
<robtp> harrisony1: i did a pretty length explanation at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1940967#post1940967
<BigToe> ok voraistos thanks
<harrisony1> robtp, ok will look
<Aardwolf> harrisony1, it isn't, the very first graphical screen that comes after ubuntu has booted, it has a very large resolution. My desktop (both KDE and gnome) are 1280*1024 with 85Hz. This login screen is a huge resolution, at 60Hz, but I want it to be 1280*1024 at 85Hz too (especially because my computer froze last time I went back to the login screen just after the monitor changed to that huge resolution). How do I set it to 1280*1240?
<robtp> harrisony1: is that harrison, ny?
<crimsun> Siv0x: wait, are you just trying to use your Live?
<kcinna> damn im really confused guys, i can mount the image to a directory like mount -o loop dvd.iso /mnt/dvd and use vlc to play that directory, but i've tried 3 different software packages to burn the iso to a dvd, and none of them create a working dvd, what am i doing wrong?
<voraistos> bluebyte_ i havent touched that stuff for ages, and i use the open source drivers, but check to wiki they should talk about some "composite" option somewhere
<crimsun> Siv0x: or Audigy, rather
<stefg> imbecile: where are you located? i could look up the ubuntu LoCo group for your area and post you a link
<harrisony1> robtp, yes  my name is harrison
<Siv0x> crimsun: my Audigy.. Ubuntu is installed on my pc.
<crimsun> Siv0x: if so, apologies, too many support issues.
<crimsun> Siv0x: oh, that's simple, then.
<crimsun> Siv0x: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<chrisjw> IF I PUT 1280x1240 in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisjw> does that mean i can use that font?
<harrisony1> Aardwolf, hmm i see try the ubuntu forums and post in the beginners area or advance if your advance
<bluebyte_> voraistos: do you mean the drm drivers?
<harrisony1> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<imbecile> stefg, orange county,california
<robtp> robtp: i thought it might have been a reference to harrison, ny a few of my friends live there
<Siv0x> crimsun: Names of available sound cards:
<Siv0x> CK804
<Siv0x> Audigy2
<crimsun> Siv0x: good. ``asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2''
<Plinty> how to configure anjuta IDE to link programs with SDL libraries?
<crimsun> Siv0x: then restart any alsa apps (it may be easier to log out and back in)
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: sudo make install-modules gave me make:*** no rule to make target install-modules' . Stop
<malt> to use sendmail, do i have to have some smtp server installed, or will sendmail its self be ok?
<voraistos> bluebyte_ huh? i was just talking about deactivating the x.org composite option... to be honest i dont know how fglrx works ...
<pike_> kcinna: im assuming youre selecting "burn image" right?  you could try like "cdrecord -v -pad speed=8 src.iso"
<TC`> how to make wlan card work?
<harrisony1> robtp, hmm i see try press f6 (with beryl enabled)
<Aardwolf> would nobody here know it?
<imbecile> can anyone give me some soundcard support?
<Siv0x> Okay, brb then crimsun.
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: ...it exists in 1.0.13. What's the output from ``pwd''?
<crimsun> imbecile: shoot.
<TC`> is there a human who could talk with me about wlan questions?
<robtp> harrisony1: let me remove the xmodmap mapping for that first
<n2diy> imbecile: http://www.oclug.org/
<stefg> imbecible:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam
<crimsun> TC`: no, we're all robots.
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: ~/alsa-driver-1.0.13
<bluebyte_> Has someone a Radeon mobility X600? I want to know if it runs with the fglrx dirver.
* voraistos and ubotu married one week ago
<robtp> harrisony1: nothing happens with that
<neighborlee> hi there everyone..wondering why do some apps installed via synaptic, not show up in ubuntu menus ??
<harrisony1> TC`, as we are al robots you may want to try the ubuntu forums i belive they have the odd  human
<imbecile> crimsun, I'm running dapper live cd and my soundcard has only worked once. The reason i need it to work is i found a video to dual boot and i cant hear anything
<harrisony1> !wlan | TC`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: sec, let me retrieve the tarball.
<Malachi> How can I make GTK1 look better (cinepaint, etc)
<corin_> neighborlee: what apps?
<voraistos> bluebyte_ it should be completly supported :)
<Plinty> anyone here use anjuta IDE ?
<neighborlee> is a menu standard not setup yet ?
<Aardwolf> What is the KDE version of the login screen called?
<neighborlee> corin, in my case 'kexi'
<robtp> Aardwolf: kdm
<TC`> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> TC`: what questions specifically?
<voraistos> bluebyte_ as fglrx is the ATI version of the driver :)
<Aardwolf> does kdm have a config file somewhere?
<kcinna> pike_: yeah, i'll try that
<imbecile> stefg,n2diy, thanks
<killown> does anyone have the xbox 360?
<neighborlee> corin, edgy btw
<voraistos> TC` what do you wanna talk about ?
<TC`> i installed ubuntu on laptop, it got mini pci gigabyte card..
<Scunizi> Since Ooo can create PDF forms, when opened in Evince or Document Viewer, neither allow direct entry of data into the form. Can I fix that other than installing Adobe Acrobat?
<robtp> Aardwolf: yes, im not sure where though i forget
<crimsun> imbecile: kinda vague. Is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' audible from a Terminal?
<Aardwolf> hmm I'll try to find it then...
<harrisony1> robtp, can you like close programs with keyboard shortcuts
<TC`> someone told that it will run with madwifi drivers, so how to configure?
<robtp> harrisony1: such as?
<harrisony1> eg Ctrl-Q
* killown does anyone have the xbox 360?
<corin_> neighborlee, i suppose you could just drop one in to the menu where you want it. under system->prefrences->menu layout
<Siv0x> crimsun: okay - i have sound now, :D thanks alot one more question.. how do i switch from gnome desktop to kde?
<neighborlee> corin, easily done yes
<robtp> harrisony1: right now firefox, gaim and xchat-gnome are runnin
<voraistos> TC` what is the card's protocol ?
<harrisony1> killown, why?
<neighborlee> corin, I was just wondering why the system misses some things and n ot others..my guesss is  making  .deb isnt' standardized enough yet
<crimsun> Siv0x: you can install the `kubuntu-desktop' metapackage, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, and choose kdm.
<linav> <Siv0x> you can switch at login screen i guess
<killown> harrisony1 I want know if game for xbox360 its good
<linav> if you have already insalled kde
<harrisony1> try /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<imbecile> crimsun, no... I know it should work though because it did one time last night
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: it definitely exists.
<TC`> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<TC`> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<fisheye> who here is bilingual? :)
<robt> harrisony1: haha crtl-alt-del isnt task manager
<mnoir> neighborlee: .deb is very standard.  but menus are totally distribution based
<TC`> b/g
<harrisony1> it can be remapped tho
<robt> harrisony1: w just xchat, gaim and w/o beryl running they still dont work
<crimsun> imbecile: please paste your ``amixer'' output onto the paste Web site noted in the topic.
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: so what does that mean?... did I do something wrong during the compile process?
<Plinty> anyone here use anjuta IDE ?
<n2diy> fisheye: bilingual in what?
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: did ``make'' complete successfully?
<M0E^lnx> crimsun: yes
<dmc_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<crimsun> M0E^lnx: and ``make install-modules'' fails?
<Siv0x> crimsun: okay, I've already done this - i selected kdm earlier and its still gnome.
<harrisony1> try click on berryl-manager and then go change the window manager to metacity and try
<crimsun> Siv0x: but did you choose kde in the session?
<neighborlee> mnoir,as standard as ubuntu is becoming i'd think it would be a good thing to settle on some standard so issues like this dont come up.
<voraistos> TC` so this is not a wifi card... dunno if its supposed to work with ndis wrapper
<robt> harrisony1: im reunning metacity now
<neighborlee> mnoir, or is it being worked on do you know
<harrisony1> killown, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Siv0x> Dont remember.. maybe i didnt :S whats the command to reinstall the package?
<mnoir> neighborlee: i agree - i used to go crazy looking for newly installed stuff in the menus :)
<robt> Siv0x: apt-get --reinstall install X
<harrisony1> robt, close a program (Ctrl-Q) and try F6 with beryl and metacity
<pike_> TC`: you could try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname-r)
<fisheye> bilingual in spoken languages, or writen for that mater
<neighborlee> mnoir, hehehe yup
<ubuntu> opss
<trelayne> So silly me figured out what  perl /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/network-conf is all about.. it's used to monitor modem activity.. just turned off the bloody feature and all is fine noe
<trelayne> now
<neighborlee> mnoir, I was like OK where is this dain thing ;)LOL
<sn00p> is there any web site so you can go find out which hardware is supported in linux such as media cards, sound cards, etc??
<n2diy> fisheye: bilingual in what language?
<mnoir> i doubt it is really being addressed - where would you like kde based apps to go if the user is a gnome centric user?
<fisheye> i've an art project and need something translated in several languages , smal sentene
<Aardwolf> Where does X store the default resolution?
<voraistos> TC` however it should already be installed......
<robt> harrisony1: they NumLock light comes on in the kbd, but nothing else happens in both metacity and emerald/beryl
<corin_> Aardwolf, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TC`> madwifi is installed, but i can't see the device in NETWORKING
<fisheye> i got portuguese , german , dutch and english , anyone knows anyother?
<ProN00b> there any ubuntu packages for google earth ?
<TC`> madwifi comes with edgy
<Aardwolf> corin_, in xorg.conf I see lots of resolutions, but I don't find in there which of those it actually uses as the default one, where in xorg.conf does it say that?
<neighborlee> mnoir, I suppose they could easy enough just put them in appropriate menus
<Plinty> Does anyone use anjuta ide for programming?
<neighborlee> mnoir, we should not make things more difficult than they are ;l)
<harrisony1> Plinty, why?
<voraistos> fisheye, what you mean is that youre dutch ?
<harrisony1> ProN00b, yes under pfl reps
<Siv0x> crimsun: its giving me an error E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Siv0x> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<voraistos> sudo or close synaptic
<fisheye> no, i am portuguese
<imbecile> what does "failed to create enough space for installation" mean? I can click it a second time and i dont get the error but it just hangs there
<Plinty> harrisony1, I can't find where to set which libraries to link with
<eMail> hello
<harrisony1> eMail, hey
<robt> harrisony1: even if i set the keyboard shortcut in keyboard shortcuts (eg. for panel run app dialog) and it sees it as alt-f2, immediately after it still doesnt work
<fisheye> n2diy : any languase besides those i staded would be great :)
<voraistos> fisheye, wow, dutch is a pretty rare language to learn. congrats :)
<eMail> do you know from where i can get skydome images
<fisheye> i didint learn it :)
<Aardwolf> where in xorg.conf does it say which resolution X uses as default and if not in xorg.conf, then where does it store it?
<fisheye> i asked someone to translate :) :)
<harrisony1> ProN00b, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<voraistos> fisheye, i talk french :P
<n2diy> fisheye: this is a linux forum, not a language forum.
<harrisony1> eMail, skydome as in beryl try the beryl forums
<sn00p> is there any web site so you can go find out which hardware is supported in linux such as media cards, sound cards, etc??
<harrisony1> robt, i have no idea why
<voraistos> n2diy: he seems to be looking for translators
<harrisony1> sn00p, yes try http://doc.gwos.org
<eMail> ok thx
<LameBMX> eMail, it would be easier if they had searchin in the beryl forums
<rohan> Hey All
<corin_> Aardwolf, my guess is it stores in somewhere in the gdm (or kdm) configuration files - /etc/gdm. that's a shot in the dark though, let me look
<Boglizk> On my earlier install i had the mplayer plugin for mozilla which worked great, now when i have reinstalled, i have totem - and it doesn't work with WMV. Any suggestions? I cant find the mplayer packages.
<n2diy> voraistos: I know.
<eMail> ok
<harrisony1> rohan, good morning
<eMail> by
<rohan> Evening in Jamaica
<voraistos> voraistos: well, its part of linux and all that. tranlators are very important
<harrisony1> ProN00b, and when you add it do a sudo apt-get updare
<rohan> question
<harrisony1> rohan, go
<imbecile> what does "failed to create enough space for installation" mean? I can click it a second time and i dont get the error but it just hangs there and doesnt do anything
<Siv0x> crimsun: here is what i used to get my kde.. maybe i havent installed it right: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sn00p> harrisony1, dont work
* voraistos is tired and talks to himself now
<crimsun> Siv0x: that's fine. Did you switch sessions?
<fisheye> n2diy: yes i know. I'm an ubuntu user just asking arround :)
<voraistos> n2diy: well, its part of linux and all that. tranlators are very important
<rohan> i am trying to find the software gui  where i can download softwares such as the bible , Msn messenger etc
<harrisony1> sn00p, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<fisheye> n2diy : would be stupid to ask arround chanels i dont even go to
<Plinty> so has anyone used anjuta ide? :/
<sp2742> PART Bye for now
<mnoir> Aardwolf: the defaulting is a combination of linex in xorg.conf
<n2diy> fisheye: roger that.
<fisheye> :)
<Aardwolf> linex?
<harrisony1> rohan, msn- try aMsn ,bible- search in synaptic
<Siv0x> crimsun: No i was hoping you had a konsole command for this - i'm used to debian and I couldnt figure out how to do this. its been about 2 years ago that i've used linux so i've pretty much forgot everything.
<harrisony1> !bible
<robt> Plinty: i cant be of much help, but does compiling and linking cli work fine?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bible - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> the dflt depth is specified and a line shows the resolutions in order
<voraistos> fisheye, what project is it ?
<rohan> i am using Kubuntu 6.10
<rohan> ok
<n2diy> fisheye: there are probably other forums where you would have a better chance of finding what ya need, don't ya think?
<stefg> imbecile, so you decided to try it by yourself. make a backup first, you'll need aprox. 4-5 GB minimum for a dapper install.
<rohan> yeah
<Plinty> cli?
<crimsun> Siv0x: you should be able to select the KDE session at the kdm greeter.
<harrisony1> rohan, just make sure you uncomment the universe repositories
<rohan> yes - thewre is a software for that
<harrisony1> yep
<n2diy> Plinty: cli, command line interface.
<Siv0x> crimsun: just logout and select the kde session?
<rohan> how do i uncomment
<harrisony1> !BibleTime | rohan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BibleTime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rohan> right
<jivilinux> spanish people?
<LjL> !bibletime
<ubotu> bibletime: A bible study tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1088 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<LjL> !es | jivilinux
<ubotu> jivilinux: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Plinty> I can compile programs, etc...
<crimsun> Siv0x: sure.
<Siv0x> crimsun: k.
<Plinty> I'm just wondering how to make it link with the SDL libraries
<voraistos> Plinty: make can do it as well :P
<harrisony1> rohan, go sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fisheye> voraistos : im doing a video instalation , and ai have a piece in wich i need a certain sentece in several languages
<rohan> ok
<harrisony1> and remove the ## from anyting with deb or deb-src
<Plinty> yes, but I'd prefer to use an IDE for that
<rohan> tnx
<Siv0x> crimsun: also whats the xorg command to configure my graphics card?
<fisheye> n2diy : yes, i probably would better of. Still, the work is done on blender :) does it count . hehehehe
<crimsun> Siv0x: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cntb> \o
<imbecile> How long should gparted take to work?
<Aardwolf> I don't really get it :/ But here's my xorg.conf, is the default resolution visible in there somewhere? http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=26802
<voraistos> fisheye, well if you need french, im your man
<superm1> hey guys is there any way to disable the gnome popup for accessibility when holding shift for too long?
<harrisony1> rohan, search ubuntu christian edition as well
<lovloss> O.O
<cntb> pls help distribute edgy. join torrent download http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/
<lovloss> hi
* voraistos thinks this christian edition goes against the ubuntu rules
<lovloss> How does it?
<lovloss> i think its silly but... yknow
<cntb> christian edition ?
<harrisony1> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com rohan it has lots of religious stuff in it you can download an iso or just install all the packages
<harrisony1> yes and theres ubuntu Satan edition
<Boglizk> Why a christian edition? Its not like the normal one worships satan :s
<lovloss> lol i love that website name
<lovloss> a satan edition?
<harrisony1> yep
<lovloss> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<stefg> dudes, can you all take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic? This is support, not distro-politics and not religion
<cntb> BinLaden Distro ?
* voraistos is looking for the satan edition ....... with nice red and black theme i suppose :P
<harrisony1> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<lovloss> yeah we should be supporting, not discussing
<reiatzu> harrisony1: Ubuntu satanic ver?
<TC`> my card works with ubuntu, but how to configure oslt? :|| http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility#GNWI01GT
<cntb> stefg:  so right
<harrisony1> reiatzu, meh
<strabes> i think there actually is an ubuntu satan version
<reiatzu> harrisony1: whats the point of that
<strabes> kinda sketch
<cntb> pls help distribute edgy. join torrent download http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/
<harrisony1> cntb, there are already torrents :S
<harrisony1> reiatzu, the point of what
<Shaezsche> in general, is battery life for laptops better with kde or gnome?
<reiatzu> cntb: I help distribute Ubuntu * around Nigeria ;)
<Arrick_Idle> How do I get a KVM switch to work with ubuntu?
<lovloss> As a quick side note though, i will be downloading this. lol. Now then....
<harrisony1> Shaezsche, gnome
<reiatzu> harrisony1: a satanic version/christian version
<lovloss> Shaezsche: I think gnome.
<Arrick_Idle> stupid mouse and kayboard die when I switch to that PC
<harrisony1> reiatzu, i  have no idea
<Shaezsche> why gnome?
<lovloss> Shaezsche: KDE is  a bit heavy-duty
<Shaezsche> yea but doesnt it scale down better
<lovloss> Shaezsche: Although the file manager is a whopper
<cntb> torrents are faster with more participants
<THEoracle> <------prefers E17
<lynucs> which progs are you using for wake on lan???
<lovloss> Shaezsche: yOU could use that "x" thing... whats it called....
<Shaezsche> howis e17 for battery life
<lovloss> xcfe or something?
<ski-worklap> anyone had any experience, positive or negative, with emperor linux or system76?
<Shaezsche> yea, i dont like xcfe, takes too long to load gnome progs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lynucs> Shaezsche: just great, if no animatoed backgrounds
<kane77> is there a repository for sunbird??
<AndrewG> evolution has just crapped itself on me - whenever I open it up now it crashes for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [-d DbernardinaD]  by LjL
<Shaezsche> can yo uuse e17 with ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d DbernardinaD]  by LjL
<ski-worklap> AndrewG, rm -rf .evolution ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d llesleyy]  by LjL
<crimsun> Shaezsche: sure.
<lynucs> Shaezsche: what do you think i'm doing right now
* mode/#ubuntu [-d llesleyy]  by LjL
<THEoracle> very good for battery life actually
<ski-worklap> or perhaps mv .evolution .evolution.bak
<apache_newbie> I'm trying to configure apache 2.0 with mod_proxy, but don't seem to be able to get mod_proxy_html to load. I'm getting "Invalid command ProxyHTMLURLMap", but AFAICT have installed mod_proxy_html and setup mod-available and mod-enabled. Can anyone help diagnose?
<THEoracle> its very lightweight
<AndrewG> got over 1000 emails with a lot business related
<voraistos> AndrewG: yeah just wipe out the evolution directory
<Shaezsche> link? is it hard to install?
<AndrewG> rm -rf .evolution probably isn't the best option
<mnoir> apache_newbie: should try #apache
<lynucs> Shaezsche: you can use repository
<apache_newbie> have tried their
<apache_newbie> there
<THEoracle> no.....not really.....there's a good howto in the Ubuntu forums
<apache_newbie> they aren't ubuntu savvy
<lynucs> Shaezsche: or compile yourself from cvs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*aquariou@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*ijnqx@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*mncassan@*]  by LjL
<exs> ok cool, I've finally removed the old vmware and I've got the normal tar.gz file to install. It's asking me the first insillation question. That question being ".In which directory do you want to install the binary files? [/usr/bin]  " What should I type ?.. Should I type (quite simply) "/home/engle/Desktop/vmware_server" ? Thanks
<ski-worklap> AndrewG, move it out of the way, see if evolution starts ok wthout any of your specific data, then move stuff back in onepiece at a time
<ski-worklap> exs, you probably donot want that on your desktop, no.
<AndrewG> just done that now - went to send/receive and it's doing the old accounts
<lynucs> Shaezsche: compiling yourself is better, because of more modules and other things
<AndrewG> seems to be working..
<voraistos> Hey anyone knws a great lvmhowto ? i am looking to nstall 2 lvm discs on a server...
<CheshireViking> rohan: I'm coming to your query about bible late, but I got a package through synaptic called gnomesword which I think uses the bibletime library's etc, although I did have a problem with one of the dependencies which I had to track down manually
<harrisony1> exs, just go default to all
<ski-worklap>  /usr/bin is a good choice. /usr/local/bin is better
<exs> ski-worklap:  where should I put it? and do I need to create a directory?
<exs> harrisony1:  there isn't default :(
<freddy_> hello.. can anyone tell mw how to install easycam2? i can't see find it on aptitude! and i can't find it on google!! please need some help
<lynucs> Shaezsche: join #e
<ski-worklap> exs - /usr/local/bin is best. no need to create a directory
<exs> ski-worklap:  ok cool, thanks a lot
<ski-worklap> exs, your bill is in the mail
<lovloss> How come I cant resize a partition on my girlfriend's HP computer? I want to make space so she can dual boot into linux. Cant give her to completely leave winblows
<exs> ski-worklap:  lol
<reiatzu> hi babwe
<lovloss> Are they allowed to make it unshrinkable?
<harrisony1> exs, just keep pressing enter
<exs> ski-worklap:  "What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)? " That's the next question.. Damn, this is getting tougher!
<Shaezsche> is reiserfs or ext3 better for battery life, or does it matter?
<ski-worklap> exs, /etc
<reiatzu> Shaezsche: I haven't found the file sys relevant ;) I prefer ext3 though
<ski-worklap> Shaeerzsche, it doesn't much matt
<gaten> lovloss:  are u using the installers partition editor? what error does it give you
<ski-worklap> matter
<exs> ski-worklap: "What is the directory that contains the init scripts?  "
<Aardwolf> I fixed the default resolution issue by placing "1280x1024" first in the list of modes
<AndrewG> evolution seems to be OK now, thanks for your help
<voraistos> reiserfs is pretty good, but i would stick to the more supported ext3
<ski-worklap> exs, /etc
<reiatzu> Shaezsche: use reiserfs for smaller partitions
<voraistos> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mnoir> exs: /etc/init.d
<reiatzu> Things like /boot perhaps
<imbecile> what do you guys think a noob should use dapper drake or edgy? I am tryin to create dual boot and im not having any luck
<lovloss> gaten: Yeah. It just says that it cant scan the disk. "Toitally 3 sectors!" it says. But its out of the box and we already defragged
<stefg> lovloss: if the windows partition is somehow damaged already the partitioning programm will not resize it
<exs> mnoir:  oops, I went with /etc as ski-worklap said :(
<lynucs> imbecile: dapper
<reiatzu> imbecile: It would be preferrable to use Edgy as its the most recent
<gaten> lovloss:  what kind of disk is it. SATA or IDE? can the installer see the disk at all?
<lovloss> stefg: wouldnt defrag fix it?
<reiatzu> To dual boot, you'd be better off installing Windows (assuming thats what you're dual booting with) first.
<imbecile> hehe thats always the way it goes ;P
<lynucs> imbecile: dapper because there are more wikis and repos for dapper atm
<lovloss> gaten: the installer sees it fine.
<stefg> lovloss: no that makes it worse... chkdsk is the one to run in win
<mnoir> exs: but you verified so no harm right?
<lovloss> I dunno if its SATA or IDE
<reiatzu> That way grub would automatically load your windows partition upon boot
<cntb> http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/
<imbecile> stefg, you think that might be my problem as well?
<Roconda> how can I check if my vga driver is working? (i use nvidia)
<ski-worklap> edgy doesn't have LTS iirc, but dapper does
<ski-worklap> so for a server i might use dapper
<lovloss> stefg Ohhh ok... god i hate windows. how do you chkdsk? Just type it into its terminal? it has a terminal right
<exs> mnoir:  what do you mean verified?
<gaten> lovloss:  alright, well that doesnt matter anyway. run chkdsk and see if that helps
<mnoir> i mean you didn't believe anything that anybody says here without verifying it.
<gaten> lovloss:  its called a command prompt. goto start then run then type in 'cmd'
<cntb> why edgy doesnt have LTSP ?who said >?
<stefg> imbecile: that's hard to tell... i'd need either proper information or hands-on access.
<lovloss> ok
<^PRiNCeSiKa_29^> somebody know speak spanish?
<mnoir> cntb: cannonical said\
<reiatzu> Brb
<Roconda> how can I check if my vga driver is working? (i use nvidia)?? because I don't see a nvidia splash anymore on the startup
<mnoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cntb> he
<tonyyarusso> !es | ^PRiNCeSiKa_29^
<ubotu> ^PRiNCeSiKa_29^: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ski-worklap> ^PRiNCeSiKa_29^, i know a little, but #ubuntu-es is your best bet
<cntb> !es
<xwinq> Can anyone tell me what packages I need to install to get Xwindows working on ubnuntu server and Kdesktop.
<Aoirthoir> say anyone have any idea how I can change the current editor that runs when I open a file from the file browser in gnome?
<mnoir> xwinq: kde-desktop
<sovieticool> hi all i am happy i jusnt install vmware :))
<lovloss> well thanks guys. im trying to save her from the vileness of m@cro$oft
<ski-worklap> Aoirthoir, right click, go to preferences
<Aardwolf> How comes it that I can do administrative tasks in ubuntu, by giving my non-root user password, instead of the password of root?
<cntb> xwinq:  copy paste sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<strabes> Aoirthoir: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<mnoir> Aoirthoir: export EDITOR=   in yer .bashrc
<Aoirthoir> woa thanks
<cntb> need universe repos
<lovloss> I want a shirt that says "sudo apt-get remove windows"
<Aoirthoir> dont know what that is mnoir
<ski-worklap> Aoirthoir, err ight click, go to properties, then select the "open with" tab
<Arrick_Idle> ok, new question
<exs> ok it's installed now just if you guys wanted to know, thanks for your help ski-worklap and mnoir
<sovieticool> !flash
<xwinq> cntb - thank you very much - I will try and get back to you in a minute
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ski-worklap> the EDITOR trick mnoir suggests won't work unless you are opening from the command line
<stefg> imbecile: do you know your way around in win?
<imbecile> stefg, yeah
<mnoir> exs: np
<Aoirthoir> ah no not the file editor...sorry yall I like nautilus.. I mean if I edit say a PHP or Txt file etc
<Arrick_Idle> I am logged into the failsafe terminal, and I would like to open an additional terminal (ubuntu breezy) How would I do this?
<stefg> imbecile: so whaz's your disk, what's your partitions?
<tritonx> What would you choose between  Processeur INTEL Pentium D 940 3.2 Ghz Dual Core - FSB 800 Mhz LGA775 - 4 Mo and  Processeur INTEL Core2 Duo E6300 - 1.86 GHz FSB 1066 Mhz LGA775 - 2 Mo ?
<ski-worklap> Aoirthoir, then set EDITOR as mnoir suggests
<Aoirthoir> ski that works only once..I have to redo that ver and over
<ski-worklap> tritonx, c2d
<Roconda> how can I check if my vga driver is working? (i use nvidia)?? because I don't see a nvidia splash anymore on the startup
<ski-worklap> Aoirthoir, add it to your .profile or .bashrc
<imbecile> i cant partition my C:\ with gparted
<Aoirthoir> trying to read up
<tritonx> ski, c2d ?
<ski-worklap> export EDITOR=/path/to/whatever
<exs> Does anyone know the equlivant to daemon tools for ubuntu?.. I need to mount an ISO image. Cheers
<tritonx> core duo ?
<imbecile> stefg, i cant partition my C:\ with gparted
<ski-worklap> tritonx, core 2 duo, yes
<tritonx> k, thanks
<cntb> imbecile:  you cant?
<ski-worklap> it's slower but you don't want a pentium 4 based machine
<lovloss> is there a gparted kind of program for an installed ubuntu? i hate qparted, it cant resize and such.
<MarcN> exs: : mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<relbs> is there an apt command to search for which (possibly not installed) packages provide a specific file?
<ski-worklap> slower in hz i mean
<Aoirthoir> ah ok..so i put that command in .bashrc...thanks going to give it a try
<exs> MarcN:  ok cool thanks I'll try that
<tritonx> I wasnt sure
<MarcN> exs: sudo ...
<exs> MarcN:  ok
<imbecile> cntb, nope it just hangs there.. busy icon never stops
<freddy_> can anyone check if theres a problem with the easycam source? or is it just me? deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<tritonx> ski: even with 4mo of cache instead of 2mo?
<cntb> imbecile:  dont lose patience
<imbecile> stefg, how about i create the partition with partition magic?
<Aoirthoir> brb
<stefg> imbecile: i'd make a full backup first, preferably with a backup program that can restore to a different size partition.
<imbecile> i just reinstalled win last night so i dont have to worry
<Arrick_Idle> Anyone have any knowledge?
<gaten> Arrick_Idle:  you could use screen
<Aoirthoir> going to reboot and test
<Arrick_Idle> gaten, ok, how do I go about doing this?
<imbecile> cntb, hehe im not... been trying to install this dang thing for almost 7 hours
<stefg> imbecile: if you run win XP just shrink the partition with pmagic to have around 10 G of unpartitioned space on the drive. then  run teh installer again, it will take the space and put it to an actual use
<cntb> nobody has any worth to use knowledge here Arrick_Idle
<gaten> Arrick_Idle:  type in screen. then use ^a c to make a new "window" and ^a 0-9 to switch between windows. ^ means control key
<imbecile> stefg.. i think im gonna try that
<cntb> I would give ubuntu 20gb
#ubuntu 2006-12-29
<imbecile> cntb, yeah imma give it 20 just to be safe
<stefg> imbecile: gParted isn't perfect in deali9ng with NTFS
<aoirthoir> aha
<imbecile> stefg, yeah i heard that in a few forums
<Boglizk> Why wont mplayer and mozilla-mplayer show up in apt-get? They do on Ubuntus packagelist ....
<cntb> imbecile: also to be useful
<Euphidime> Hey everyone, I'm trying to fix the MBR (remove GRUB) on a Windows partition from the Ubuntu Live CD, as I don't have my Windows XP CD to use the Recovery Console. Is this possible?
<Arrick_Idle> hey gaten Cannot open yoru terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check
<mnoir> aoirthoir: i am not sure i gave you correct advice
<aoirthoir> OK back..I put this in .bashrc export EDITOR=/usr/bin/gphpedit
<gaten> Arrick_Idle:  hmm, never seen that one. try running it as root
<Boglizk> Euphidime: I think you can use some kind of floppy
<imbecile> cntb, yeah i know.. if it were 10 i'd be full in like 2 days hehe
<Euphidime> Boglizk: I don't have a Floppy drive
<imbecile> ok you guys imma try this
<aoirthoir> mnoir np I dont mind experimenting..I gave the export a try and it didnt work ...still using gedit
<mnoir> aoirthoir: that only works for things that look at EDITOR
<aoirthoir> ah
<Kira> Hello
<imbecile> stefg: cntb: thanks for your help
<mnoir> aoirthoir: how are you calling up the edit?\
<Boglizk> Euphidime: Well you could edit the GRUB and make it boot Windows immedietly..
<Boglizk> :p
<Euphidime> That would do fine
<aoirthoir> mnoir just double clicking in nautilus
<kcinna> damn. cdrecord didn't work either
<kcinna> some problem as always
<stefg> imbecile: btw, did I mention to do a backup first :-)
<mnoir> aoirthoir: if in nautilus, then you should be able to set the default easily, sec
<Kira> Is there a mail client that can output e-mail message sources to stdout? Or can somebody suggest away of achieving the same thing? I need one to pipe e-mail messages to a mail parser program.
<Euphidime> It's just that I get an "Error 17" whenever I try to boot from the hard disk, so anything that'll get me back on my Windows installation would work.
<kcinna> this image plays fine in a directory but won't burn to a disc
<kcinna> perhaps my drive is broken?
<aoirthoir> np willin to wait..thanks for the help
<Arrick_Idle> gaten, that drops me to root
<aoirthoir> aha I found it
<Boglizk> Euphidime: Do you have Linux left or did you remove it?
<Boglizk> Becouse the Ubuntu CD has a fix mbr thingy
<Euphidime> Removed it because I needed space on this box :p
<aoirthoir> right click..click properties...ok maybe i found it
<Euphidime> I'm on the UBuntu CD right now
<gaten> everytime i do anything to my windows partitions on sda (ls, df etc), my system wont stop reading to part. sudo kill -9 won't kill the process in queston, nor will umount -f work. any ideas
<cody_> Anyone here able to help me to get Eclipse up and running?
<gaten> Arrick_Idle:  it will start a new bash shell. then do what i told you to make new "windows
<stefg> gaten, what filesystem? ntfs?
<mnoir> aoirthoir: it is mimetypes i think - i am still looking
<aoirthoir> mnoir I got it
<aoirthoir> but it wont work with .sql files
<gephalt> Hi, i've been talking on windows for a while and trying to figure out how i could set up a DHCP server / ftp etc on a dual boot box. Network consists of 35 PCs all connected via a switch. There's no internet connection. What I need to know is how to configure my ubuntu OS to work as a DHCP server.
<gaten> stefg:  yes
<aoirthoir> you right click on the file, choose properties then choose open with tab..then add your program to that...
<aoirthoir> and finally select it
<robt> harrisony1: ok, ive figured out a bit more, it appears that the keys i want to use are mapped by something else already
<gephalt> On that note, would it be possible to run a software router on the same machine?
<mnoir> but that is only for that file i think
<LameBMX> stefg, managed to get it installed .. fake raid dorcks
<robt> harrisony1: F10 for example is file menu
<LameBMX> :)
<aoirthoir> its working with all the php files
<robt> robt: if i select F12 for example for initiate window picker, it works fine
<mnoir> aoirthoir: there has to be a place to set the default - there is in kde
<stefg> LameBMX: good to hear
<exs> what is NAT networking under  vmware about?
<harrisony1> ahhh with beryl use the super key (windows key) and stuff
<mnoir> ok - i guess ya got it
<stefg> !ntfs | gaten
<ubotu> gaten: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<robt> harrisony1: so now i need to find out what is mapping those keys and how to stop it from grabbing them exclusively
<mnoir> :)
<cody_> Eclipse anyone? I am getting errors while I am trying to run it
<aoirthoir> thanks:)
<aoirthoir> but it isnt workingwith the SQL files
<stefg> !fuse | gaten
<ubotu> gaten: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mnoir> glad to be of service
<aoirthoir> since it wants to run them as a program
<harrisony1> exs, in each virtual machine
<mnoir> :(
<LameBMX> yea .. best way to learn is to keep tryin
<gaten> stefg:  ill look at those, but im not writing, only reading.
<Euphidime> Boglizk: Any idea what the command is? :p
<lukus001> Hi, can someone tell me how I can make a certain app run on a specific local port?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gephalt> Hello- i need to know its possible to use a linux Box as a DHCP server in a dominantly windows network- by network, its just all the PCs connected via a switch
<LameBMX> http://img456.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotws9.png
<mnoir> gephalt: yes it is
<chrisjw> hi again, does ubuntu make any restrictions against RAW IP other than needing to be root?
<gephalt> mnoir: can i possible run a router on the same box?
<stefg> gaten, the kernel ntfs-support is somewhat.... errr.... better get ntfs3g, works for me without problems for some time now (r/w). only make sure the ntfs-compression is turned off
<chrisjw> im trying to create my own tcp packet but having problems with sendto
<Boglizk> Euphidime: Command to do what?
<exs> harrisony1:  "What will be the netmask of your private network?" vmware is asking me. P.s. I'm going to install xp, and I want to be able to use online applications in windows xp.
<Euphidime> Fix the MBR from the Ubuntu CD :x
<Boglizk> Ohh
<mnoir> gephalt: define router
<Boglizk> Euphidime: Hold on a sec
<gaten> stefg:  i tried that, and that's when the problems started. perhaps i didnt turn off compression
<Euphidime> Ok, thanks
<aoirthoir> ok its mostly solved....its still trying to open the SQL files as a program but I added gphpedit to the list now if I right click i can choose it as the first option
<aoirthoir> thansk again yall!
<aoirthoir> UBUNTU ROCKS
<finn__> did that last line of mine come through? had a reconnect
<stefg> gaten: ah... i see, maybe you should run a filesystem check from windows (chkdsk()
<harrisony1> exs, choose NAT and keep going yes or no
<chrisjw> anyone?"?
<chrisjw>  does ubuntu make any restrictions against RAW IP other than needing to be root?
<harrisony1> exs,  imageshack.us a screenie
<c1ru> good night
<harrisony1> chrisjw, sudoers list???
<exs> harrisony1:  "The answer "windowz" is invalid.  It must be of the form a.b.c.d where a, b, c ...and d are decimal numbers between 0 and 255."
<chrisjw> what?
<gephalt> mnoir: software router- on the ubuntu box- connected via the switch. or did I just went over my head this time ? ;)
<chrisjw> what is sudi ers list
<chrisjw> sudo ers list*
<c1ru> i`m user of ubuntu64, and i want to know if i can install too ubuntu32
<mnoir> chrisjw: what does "against RAW Ip " actually mean?
* Nergar is away (doing stuff)
<gaten> stefg:  well, windows is shot and vista is the next thing im installing. so right now i just want to back the stuff up. do you know of a chkdsk from linux? i can always boot to a windows CD, but id rather do it from here
<chrisjw> well windows sp2 restricts you from sending a tcp packet using raw ip
<chrisjw> does ubuntu do the same?
<mnoir> gephalt: not sure - but you might want to look at something like IPCop on a cheap old small pc
<Euphidime> chrisjw: Sudoers list is a list of user accounts that have permission to use sudo with their password
<mnoir> chrisjw: what is raw ip?
<harrisony1> exs, take a screenie and put on imageshack.us or some were else
<chrisjw> building the IP packet yourself
<stefg> gaten: no way for linux to check a ntfs for consistency.... take winXP install cd and run chkdsk from the rescue console
<gaten> chrisjw:  no restrictions that im aware of. u could use netcat and find out
<chrisjw> then binding it to a socket then sending
<exs> harrisony1:  I'm not sure it would help.. I'm using the terminal for this
<gaten> stefg:  alright, thanks
<harrisony1> oh
<mnoir> chrisjw: no problem - what firewalling are you using?
<harrisony1> lol welll you using player or workstation or server
<chrisjw> no firewall other than my external router
<chrisjw> runs network address translation
<mnoir> chrisjw: ubuntu won't keep you from writing all the comm code you want
<darius_> gephalt: may want to look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuWirelessRouter
<marl> hi can someone tell me if ubuntu can be made to run on a AMD Geode LX800 embeded board?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nergar about away | nergar, see the private message from Ubotu
<marl> or can someone tell me what the last version of ubuntu was that used the 2.4 kernel?
<harrisony1> marl, i dont see what not
<marl> i just get it 6 hanging on the LX :(
<daishadar> does anyone know if WPA works out of the box with ubuntu 6.10?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<c1ru> i`m user of ubuntu64, and i want to know if i can install too ubuntu32, anyone know any guide?
<marl> it almost apearst o be a problem witht he 2.6 kernel
<rpereira> daishadar: So so... network-manager is a package that correct WPA support.
<marl> so any pointers on the last ubuntu realse that used 2.4 kernel?
<daishadar> rpereira, so i need to apt get network manager? going to have to lug this to an ethernet port to do that...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.141.121.61!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Sebboh> My ubuntu desktop doesn't seem to have an /etc/init.d/inetd script...  What?  I just need to run swat.  How get it to listen on port 901?
<borg> excuse me, i just downloaded the opera ubuntu deb package from the opera site, but now i have this dilema seeing as i have ALSA as my sound server how do i tell Opera to use ALSA? cause i have no sound coming out for my flash movies
<lynucs> hmm maybe you could tell opera to use esd
<borg> but how?
<lynucs> with esddsp opera
<rpereira> daishadar: Yes. sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome   .
<borg> in firefox i installed the ALSA-OSS package and told the firefoxrc thing to use aoss as the server and it works there
<borg> but i cant find such an option in opera:config
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<borg> so um
<borg> esddsp opera, right?
<gansinho> hello, does anybody knows an app that works with the new blogger?
<yodoc_> Which new blogger?
<borg> actually hey i think "aoss opera" works
<borg> w00t ok
<yodoc_> Anyone know how to make Thunderbird send mail using an AOL imap account?
<gansinho> yodoc_, the one that you need to have a google account, it is different from the previous... the current repos apps does not connect to ir...
<gansinho> it*
<gansinho> It was blogger beta until a few weeks...
<Euphidime> Boglizk: I found a tutorial on how to do it, but what they're telling me to do doesn't work. It says to type grub-install /dev/hda1, but when I do that, grub-install says "/dev/hda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." I already made sure it's mounted, it is.
<yodoc_> Hmmm, can't help you there.  New to linux here, and I don't blog much
<pengulord> wheres the best place to get a cheap notebook
<yodoc_> This is my first time on IRC
<pengulord> congrats
<pengulord> and welcome
<aoirthoir> hey...
<yodoc_> Cheap notebooks usually available at computer shows
<aoirthoir> does anyone in here like ubuntu?
<gansinho> yodoc_, thanks anyway... you need some help? just in thunderbird?
<n2diy> pengulord: take a look at the Nokia 770
<aoirthoir> noooooooo get a pepper pad..they rock
<aoirthoir> bigger screen. hard drive... faster and just about the same price or even cheaper
<Euphidime> Does anyone know how to help me with my problem? <_> When I try to boot GRUB it gives me an "Error 17"
<yodoc_> Yes, trying to get T-bird to send mail on my AOL account, I have settings just the way everyone says they're supposed to be, but no mail goes out.
<malt> does anyone know a example of sending a email with postfix?
<Wolfgang> Is there a way to run Steam on Ubuntu?
<eitan> hey guys, I have a problem that started today...for some reason when I play music with my headphone in the jack, sound comes from my internal speakers + headphones
<eitan> its working in winxp
<Aggrav8d> hello, *
<gansinho> yodoc_, did you tried any other mail client? if you're using gnome you could try evolution, it's a great app... I dunno what you maybe is missconfiguring, but sometimes changing the app just works
<Wolfgang> The program that runs half-life by valve.
<yodoc_> I'm having the exact same problem on Evo
* rlp is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 28th Dec, 23:27:51)
<Euphidime>  /dev/hda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive. :/
<kitche> !away|rlp
<ubotu> rlp: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<jbroome> rlp: disable that script for this chan please
<borg> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pengulord> will ubuntu run on that
<stefg> eitan: that seems more of a hardware-problem... the little switch insde the headphone jack probalbly broke
<Sebboh> When I connect to swat, it prompts me for user/pass.  My machine doesn't have a root password.  Now what?
<eitan> stefg: it works in winxp, I'm running a dual boot
<yodoc_> How do I quit the chat when I'm done?  (New IRC user here)
<Aggrav8d> i want to add multiple users to my server so that they can each access their samba share and not muck with each other.  how do i do this?  I tried googling but only found samba install docs.
<stefg> eitan: ok... then no hw-problem....
<kitche> yodoc_: if your using xchat just go to the xchat menu then quit
<fild0> or /quit
<fild0> or /part
<Aggrav8d> er, so that they can access their own samba share and not touch another person's samba share. </clarify>
<gansinho> yodoc_, I never set up an imap account
<gansinho> yodoc_, just right click in the #ubuntu and select close tab
<fild0> Aggrav8d; u setup credentials
<Sebboh> Aggrav8d, use swat, the samba web administration tool.  BUT, good luck getting swat to work in the first place.  See my question above.. =)
<gansinho> yodoc_, I can help you out, if you be a bit patiente
<eitan> stefg: i was playing around with sony_acpi modules today..the headphone jack worked yesterday
<jbroome> pengulord: ebay or your local craigslist is good for used lappys
<gansinho> yodoc_, my english is not very good
<fild0> just setup manually :) smb.conf
<fild0> its seriously isnt that hard
<yodoc_> Tnx gansinho
<Aggrav8d> sebboh - well i set up the first samba share, that wasn't too bad (should have written down how i did it) but multiple users is virgin territory for me.
<gansinho> yodoc_, gimme some time to search for info to give you the guideline
<yodoc_> gansinho your English seems fine to me
<slacker_nl> hello to all :)
<yodoc_> I'm an American -- I don't speak English!
<gansinho> yodoc_, I misspell every time... =/
<yodoc_> Your spelling is OK
<slacker_nl> gansinho: every time seems to be spelled correctly ;)
<flyinghippo> Hello.  Everytime I try entering the lowercase "d" character into Terminal, nothing happens.  This is a major problem, since it prevents me from entering commands.  Does anyone know of a solution to this?
<ocr> does there exist a v 6.xx LTS Server network install image?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.141.121.61!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<yodoc_> "misspell" was spelled correctly!
<gansinho> slacker_nl, =p thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ocr> 450M is abit much to download on the link I currently use
<n2diy> slacker_nl: unless he meant every thing? :)
<flyinghippo> If it helps, this occured right after I installed WINE.  It usually happens after  install something.
<slacker_nl> n2diy: yeah
<yodoc_> flyinghippo does your keyboard need cleaning?
<flyinghippo> *after I
<slacker_nl> but he spelled every time correct
<flyinghippo> No.
<eitan> hey guys, I have a problem that started today...for some reason when I play music with my headphone in the jack, sound comes from my internal speakers + headphones
<yodoc_> n2diy are you a ham?
<magicfinger> hello
<jbroome> !ot
<n2diy> yodoc_: yep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flyinghippo> Because this only happends with the Terminal, and the lowercase "d" character, yodoc_.
<magicfinger> can anyone help please
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yodoc_> ---> K3LT here
<gansinho> yodoc_, first, do you know the forum? You will have loads of info there, most of the times you'll find someone with a problem pretty similar to yours... or even better, a how to
<n2diy> yodoc_: FB OM, where in 3 land?
<magicfinger> does anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu on an usb hard rive please
<yodoc_> I have sent many messages about this on ubuntuforums, and nobody seems able to give me the help I need to get it working right.
<LjL> magicfinger: yes, it is.
<magicfinger> thank you
<flyinghippo> Make sure it's at least 3GB, Magicfinger.
<ocr> does anyone know if there exists a v6.xx LTS Server network install image? the 450M iso is a tad big to download on the 512Kbit connection I have..
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: what's your problem?
<n2diy> yodoc_: FB OM, where in 3 land?
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: as in, your problem with ubuntu :)
<magicfinger> i just tried with windows xp but did not let me
<yodoc_> Problem is I can't send E-mail using Thunderbird on my AOL account.  Receives OK, won't send mail out.
<flyinghippo> Has anyone ever had a certain character unable to be entered in Terminal?  The lowercase "d" wil not enter in Terminal after I install a program/
<magicfinger> is ubuntu any good
<daedra> zomg 920 people in here!
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: what are the settings for aol.com?
<yodoc_> I've only used the terminal twice, can't recall any problems with letter "d"
<ocr> flyinghippo: does your keyboard work?
<flyinghippo> Magicfinger: Yes.
<ocr> magicfinger: try it.
<LjL> magicfinger: do you see the name of this channel?
<flyinghippo> Ocr: Yes.  This only happens ni Terminal when I attempt to enter the lowercase "d" key.
<flyinghippo> Anything else that uses the D key works in terminal.
<yodoc_> Settings are imap.aol.com for outbound, smtp.aol.com for inbound
<ocr> flyinghippo: thats weird, US-EN keyboard?
<flyinghippo> Ocr: Yes.
<flyinghippo> It randomly occured after I installed WINE.
<gansinho> yodoc_, ok, let's start from scratch, I'll use evolution because I know it better... open it
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: i think it should be the other way around
<flyinghippo> It usually happens when I install stuff.
<slacker_nl> imap for inbound, smtp for outbound
<ocr> flyinghippo: usb or psaux?
<yodoc_> I have the servers correct, they've been checked repeatedly
<magicfinger> will all my software still work with ubuntu
<flyinghippo> Ocr: It's uh... built into my laptop.
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: that seems more logical to me
<flyinghippo> Ocr: It used to work all the time.
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: ok..
<flyinghippo> Is there an alternative terminal program for Ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> yodoc_: do you know how the smtp protocol works?
<gephalt> is the smb package in the ubuntu repos configured with LDAP support?
<n2diy> yodoc_: take a look at this: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#aol
<kitche> flyinghippo: yes xterm eterm aterm
<slacker_nl> hehehe, n2diy good call :)
<yodoc_> Checking that site now, BRB
<ubek_> i cant find app for gnome for cd burning mayby suggestion? :)
<magicfinger> will all my software still work with this os
<jbroome> i didn't even know you could pull aol mail from them to another client.  time to feed my spam machine
<slacker_nl> ubek_: k3b (KDE app, but works fine)
<ocr> flyinghippo: beats me:> try running another shell, if it reproduces the error in all shells and terminals, it might be a keymap/driver issue.. if its a driver issue, its probably in your kernel
<slacker_nl> ubek_: and drag and drop with nautilus also works
<gansinho> yodoc_, did you set up the port correctly?
<kitche> magicfinger: well to run .exe you need to use wine and some .exe won't run or don't run fully
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to find out if my system recoginzes a wireless card that has been installed.  Where do I look?
<gansinho> yodoc_, double check it, should be 587
<slacker_nl> Gun_Smoke: lspce | grep -i ether
<slacker_nl> Gun_Smoke: lspci | grep -i ether
<madman91> i have an mp3 and a cue .... how can i split the files?
<magicfinger> so how will i set up my firewall if i cant run an exe
<ubek_> slacker_nl: i know about k3b but its too much downoadignof packages such kde-base etc...
<slacker_nl> ubek_: I burned some CD's with nautilus
<kitche> !iptable|magicfinger linux has one built in you just have to configure it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yodoc_> I have bookmarked that page, I'll try again and follow those instructions to the letter.  Thanks for the help
<kitche> !iptables|magicfinger linux has one built in you just have to configure it
<ubotu> magicfinger linux has one built in you just have to configure it: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gaussian88> ?
<slacker_nl> !cd-burn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd-burn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacker_nl> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<magicfinger> thanks
<slacker_nl> ubek_: check ubotu :)
<svu> is feisty using gnome 2.16 or 2.17 ?
<gaussian88> magicfinger: sudo apt-get install firestarter if you want something guified
<ubek_> slacker_nl: thx
<Yakaty> hi everyone
<slacker_nl> ubek_: yw
<magicfinger> also if i have xp installed on one hd and linux on another which one will boot up at start up
<mnoir> magicfinger: the one that you tell it ot
<mnoir> ot = to
<gaussian88> magicfinger: I *think* the one you install last will usually become the primary OS
<gaussian88> magicfinger: it's quite easy to change later on though
<malt> does anyone know a example of sending a email with postfix?
<magicfinger> ok do i need to do this in bios or will it give me an option while starting up
<Yakaty> I've got an annoying problem here.. I installed Ubuntu Edgy on a laptop a while back so it dual booted with windows - everything went fine and worked perfectly so I decided to wipe the lot off there and just stick ubuntu on.. I couldnt find the ubuntu cd so i donwloaded a new one and now when I try booting up with it it gets to the first logo loading screen and then dumps me to busybox
<gaussian88> magicfinger: Be carefull if you install Ubuntu first, then Windows later though
<exs> guys just to check - I'm running vmware now, got the xp disc image mounted, I'm currently in the process of installing windows but I am not sure if I am supposed to go through with windows setup to tell it to "format" the partition?..
<slacker_nl> malt: define example
<gaussian88> magicfinger: I tend to install Windows *before* I install Ubuntu
<magicfinger> i allready have windows installed
<gaussian88> magicfinger: You're good to go.  Just install Ubuntu on your other drive
<magicfinger> thanks all
<gaussian88> magicfinger: The installer will see your Windows OS and will Play nicely with it
<Yakaty> I've checked the cd and its ok and when I do a "ls /dev/hd*" my cdrom isn't showing up in there just hda :(
<daedra> Yakaty: is your cdrom mounted?
<magicfinger> so i just burn the iso and stick it in my cd rom during start up
<daedra> Yakaty: you could try a sudo mount -a
<gansinho> yodoc_, sorry I have to go... check the port... you could have misstyped it or smthng like that... check even if you need some special secure connection settings to send messeges, gmail asks for it... maybe aol asks to and you're not sending mail because of that (eg. gmail asks for sssl encryption)
<Yakaty> daedra: what shall I mount though if /dev/hdc doesnt exist?
<kitche> Yakaty: try /dev/cdrom
<Yakaty> thats not there either
<LameBMX> magicfinger, might i make the suggestion of having a lot of trust in the ubuntu install ... its pretty smart ... had one guy in here a while back which 90% of his problems was he was too used to windows
<daedra> in ubuntu cdrom mounts from /dev/cdrom0 to /media/cdrom0
<LameBMX> how can i keep things like automount junk off of my desktop?
<Yakaty> daedra: its probably not got the helper program running to do that since its at the very first part of the installation
<malt> like does anyone know how to send a email with postfix? like what is a example "command"?
<gansinho> yodoc_, good luck, if I arrive at my girlfriends job late she kills me... sorry
<Tsukaggin> Okay, I just left the room about 30 mins ago, and I just came in to find 2 search for files windows open. One is empty, the other has results being a Restore folder, with a long number, mount point manager remote database, and tracking.log. My firewall detects no hits. Have I been breached?
<slacker_nl> malt: define example
<daedra> oh I see...
<ocr> can someone find me a netinstall x86 server iso image on a norwegian ftp/http? I only have Fetch (FreeBSD) on this machine, and Lynx and w3m are both broken
<kitche> malt: postfix is an e-mail server there is no command that I know of unless you want to flush the spool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.239.102]  by LjL
<borg> set that ban
<borg> yeah
<Tsukaggin> . .  any one? Hello?
<yodoc_> OK, I set up Thunderbird again, using the information at the website provided.  I composed a test message, and clicked on Send.  I have a window with a progress bar that keeps scrolling from left to right, and doesn't stop or confirm that the mail has been sent.  Now what?
<Crankymonky> On my Ubuntu Dapper machine, I'm unable to get sound from more than one application at a time and to get sound often requires re-opening an app.  Any fix?
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: not that likely - what do you have set to run in cron?
<Tsukaggin> what's cron?
<mnoir> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<minerale> Hi, I followd the instructions on here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - and I still cant
<minerale> play dvds...
<robt> minerale: what happens?
<Tsukaggin> Well, i havn't touched cron.
<minerale> totem says it does not have the plugins, robt
<|thunder> sup all, I have a mp3 player that is supposed to mount up just like a USB stick. these are the permissions "drwxr-xr-x  1 eric eric        8 2006-10-23 01:50 Untitled"  it says I dot have permission to write to it. But i am eric, wtf ?
<Tsukaggin> So, nothing to my knowledge.
<vanberge> can anyone tell me how to play rmvb files?  :-/   i thought vlc would do the trick
<kitche> |thunder: chown won't work on devices you need to use umask instead
<|thunder> van, real player maybe.
<killown> vanberge get win32 codecs
<|thunder> kitche; it was auto mounted. ill have a look at man umask, thanks
<robtp> minerale: you followed the install instructions for libdvdcss2 for 6.10?
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: are the windows at command prompt?
<minerale> robtp: yeah the script ran
<vanberge> killown, i have'em
<minerale> robtp: it's a single line to execute
<|thunder> kitche; there is no man entry for umask
<robtp> minerale: yeah
<kitche> |thunder: its part of mount
<Yakaty> anyone any thoughts on how to get this installation working??
<Tsukaggin> No. They are GUI windows, which is odd since a hackers results would be terminal, and I wouldn't be  able to see them on my end.
<killown> vanberge its work with mplayer
<AoA> I installed ubuntu and while installation it didnt ask me for root pass, so how to create root pass after installation ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell AoA about root | AoA, see the private message from Ubotu
<magicfinger> ok just burning the iso now is ubuntu firewall easy to set up
<killown> AoA sudo passwd
<LjL> AoA: short answer: don't create one. use "sudo <command>" for root actions, or if you really need it, "sudo -i" for a root login
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: hmm - strange...I do not have a clue and I cannot see them... :(
<Yakaty> magicfinger: get firestarter and then yes
<vanberge> killown, thats what im trying!
<Tsukaggin> I'll take a screen cap of the windows the way I found them, and upload it.
<vanberge> :-(
<magicfinger> what is firestarter
<Yakaty> magicfinger: "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<robtp> minerale: you also installed libdvdread3?
<LjL> killown, the way AoA worded the question indicates s/he doesn't know how root works in Ubuntu, so a much better idea is providing the information about it
<mnoir> !sudo | AoA
<ubotu> AoA: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Yakaty> its an easy to use firewall program
<slicky> hm, my mp3 player is strange.. i cant delete files from it.. Filesystem read only it says..  but the filesystem is fat32 i think
<minerale> robtp: yep
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: I am very curious to see the screencap
<magicfinger> is it on the cd
<Yakaty> magicfinger: I dont think so
<magicfinger> ok ill google for it
<AoA> mnoir but I WANT TO HAVE ROOT ALLWAYS, not just for sudo
<Yakaty> lol AoA
<mnoir> AoA: why
<SurfnKid> whats a good mp3 editor in ubuntu
<reiki> AoA, that's a good way to have problems
<kitche> AoA: if you go that link for sudo it tells you how to do it
<jpjacobs> SurfnKid, audacity
<LjL> !caps | aoa
<ubotu> aoa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Music_Shuffle> SurfnKid, audacity
<SurfnKid> jpiccolo, ah thanks
<Music_Shuffle> :o
<LjL> AoA: anyway, why?
<|thunder> aoa, then do sudo passwd then enter YOUR passwd, the enter a new root pass.
<ThePub> any good alternative to konqueror for strictly web browsing?
<LjL> AoA: and by "always", do you mean for your *entire* X login? that's a *terrible* idea.
<Music_Shuffle> FF.
<Music_Shuffle> Epiphany
<|thunder> lol
<Tsukaggin> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/CyberSilver/Screenshot.png?t=1167350167
<Yakaty> ThePub: firefox
<Music_Shuffle> E-Links
<Tsukaggin> the screencap.
<AoA> ljl , kitche reiki |thunder  thanks I add root passwd
<Music_Shuffle> Mozilla
<Music_Shuffle> Seeing a pattern here? There are quite a few :P
<jpjacobs> w3m ;)
<slicky> wtf... 1970-01-01 01:00 usbdisk  <-- somethings not right :P
<ThePub> Yakaty: that uses khtml.
<reiki> LjL, by the way, I got all that UUID mess straightened out. What a pain in the rear end. :)
<SurfnKid> Galeon
<|thunder> aoa. you really dont need it. you can just do 'sudo bash' and have root bash without the need for a root pass
<jpjacobs> flock
<pengulord> wtf good anon sock5 is hard to find anymore
<LjL> AoA: then when you hit some root-unlocking-related bug and/or get hacked into by someone, be sure you come here to complain
<ThePub> SurfnKid: galeon uses gecko, same with flock
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Music_Shuffle> ;p
<LjL> reiki: how?
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: the bigger win looks like you were trying to open a file in some app and it was getting the particulars
<Dimensions> hi can some one tell me ... i have a remote system with rsa i can ssh into the system remotely but when i try to scp and send a file it denies the access why is that what should i do to send the file ???
<will> hey guys, I'm wondering if my KDE software (Kopete, Krita and AmaroK) will work on Ubuntu...?  I don't want to use Kubuntu but I want to get off SuSE since ubuntu is apparently the best thing since sliced bread.  Thanks, -will
<SurfnKid> ThePub, english wwwhat you mean
<magicfinger> does ubuntu have a built in internet browser
<SurfnKid> :P
<LjL> will, they'll work fine. they'll just install, well, most of the KDE libraries.
<Nuvene> I windows on my linux box to dualboot... but now I cant get into my linux
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<will> magicfinger: Ofcourse.
<slicky> whats the name of a usb device in /dev/ ?
<ThePub> SurfnKid: eh?
<Nuvene> I installed windows
<Tsukaggin> so this is just a delayed response to an action I took?
<jpjacobs> magicfinger, ubuntu installs firfox per default
<jpjacobs> firefow*
<reiki> LjL I found that by cloning I had 2 file systems with the exact same UUID.... cloning did it's job very well. I had to use uuidgen to make a new UUID and then tune2fs -U to assign that UUID to one of the duplicates
<jpiccolo> surfnkid, what?
<LjL> will: if you're mostly going to use KDE apps, it probably does make sense to use KDE.
<magicfinger> ok thanks
<jpjacobs> firefox* darn laptopkeyboard
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: possible - were you impatient at something?
<Dimensions> Nuvene .... u would need to boot it with a live ubuntu cd and goto command prompt to set it up ... and reinstall grub ...
<SurfnKid> i was tring to figure out what gecko and flock were
<LjL> reiki: yes, i follow you on that part... but you said /dev/by-uuid/whatever still gave them as duplicate
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: oh and that guy on the wallpaper is ugly....
<SilentDis> magicfinger, Ubuntu comes bundled with Firefox, as of right now.  There's pleanty others as well, available for free download from the repositories
<daedra> Nuvene: there are some great tools to access 'hidden' partitions like gag46, smartbootfloppy
<Music_Shuffle> Unless you dislike KDE, in which case most will work ok under Gnome, but I wouldn't push it or be really demanding.
<alecjw> magicfinger: you might prefer epiphany though. it uses your gtk theme
<minerale> I have installed everything, but I keep getting errors when trying to open the dvd something about /dev/dvd not read
<Tsukaggin> No, the last thing I recall doing actually is closing a window in Firefox. And that's  Dirge, a varient Shovel Weilding Xombie. He kicks ass.
<Yakaty> Ubuntu Edgy installation stops with "BusyBox    /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" -- looks like its not detecting my cdrom drive when it loads the linux kernel.... any ideas???
<Tsukaggin> But yeah, I was just browsing a forum.
<will> Music_Shuffle:  It's not that I "Dislike it", well, pretty much.  I like the color scheme and bar sizes etc of Gnome, but I like the software of KDE
<LjL> Music_Shuffle: still, if you dislike KDE, i'm not sure there's much point in using KDE apps for most things...
<reiki> LjL, blkid showed them as still duplicates, /dev/disk/by-uuid was correct. Had to remove the file /etc/blkid.tab and run blkid as sudo to make it rebuld the file
<LjL> will, uhm, you can change the color scheme and bar sizes easily enough
<daedra> Kubuntu rocks :)
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: it looks like the back window is the parent - what is it?
<jpiccolo> SurfnKid, did you need something?
<will> LjL: Meeh, it just wouldn't be the same.  What I really want is Krita and Koffice to work
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, true. Although are we counting doing like I do and having like 5 WM's installed and interplaying with apps? I use a few KDe apps under Gnome >.>
<SurfnKid> jpiccolo, nah i was just wondering about gecko and flock and what they were but thats is ok i dont need to know :p
<LjL> will, and eat twice of the RAM they should be eating? well, as long as it's ok with you
<SurfnKid> at least not yet
<SilentDis> I've personally been shuffling back and forth between gnome and KDE, to see the differences.  while there's a lot I do like in KDE, i'm just more comfortable with gnome *shrug*
<reiki> LjL, do you know if , for example, the UUID of /dev/hda1 is stored on that file system somewhere?
<will> LjL: I've had bad expieriences with Kubuntu so far.  It stops workign completly (I can't login) after I update my drivers and try to install my wacom tablet.  Never had any problems under Ubuntu or SuSE 10.2
<Tsukaggin> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/CyberSilver/Screenshot-1.png?t=1167350511 See? It's empty.
<jpiccolo> surfnkid, is this jared?
<daedra> Since slackware moved to KDE I've followed it
<SurfnKid> huh?
<SurfnKid> jared?
<vanberge> has anybody ever played a .rmvb file in ubuntu?  :-) if so please help..  thanks in advance
<jpiccolo> nm then
<LjL> Music_Shuffle, well, it depends on how you see things. if you just want to choose the *program you like best* for each job you need to do, you'll have a mixture of KDE and GNOME and whatever programs. and that's fine, if it fits your goal. but if you mostly like the KDE programs (or, conversely, mostly like the GNOME programs), you should be using the matching environment IMHO.
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: frankly, i think you should blow away the bigger win and see what happens to the back one - it does not look dangerous - looks like a mouse slip....
<SurfnKid> jp heh
<Tsukaggin> uhh
<Tsukaggin> odd
<Tsukaggin> I closed it
<Tsukaggin> and a new window came up
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: yes??
<|thunder> how would I find out what filesystem is on a flash drive ? "fdisk -l /dev/sda " returns "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table". But I can read the files.
<reiki> oooo... hockey game will be starting in a bit
<Tsukaggin> saying Name Contains:                            ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;gbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbjuolhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000;
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, good point.  Prolly makes it work better.
<SilentDis> vanberge, i'm poking google now for that file...
<LjL> Music_Shuffle: myself, i try to stick to programs made for my DE, even in cases when i think other programs are *better*. i can understand very well how others might find this point of view a bit extreme -- what i cannot quite understand is "99% of the apps i use are KDE, but i use GNOME"
<magicfinger> so how do i install firestarter
<Tsukaggin> It looks just like the smaller window, only that's in the name feild.
<Music_Shuffle> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Music_Shuffle> ?
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: garbage from some mouse slip i think
<Gun_Smoke> amazing.
<magicfinger> i dont understand
<SilentDis> vanberge, looks like there's a thread on the ubuntu forums - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171548
<LjL> Tsukaggin, no need to spam the channel like that...
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gun_Smoke> I have no idea why this computer is still connected to the net.
<robtp> minerale: im not too sure then, try installing another program
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, lol true. I prefer to minimize mixing, but Gnome's torrent client, for example, I'm not a fan of. kTorrent is yay. ^^
<rambo3> gj on this one who ever made it : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327001
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, enter that into a terminal.
<Gun_Smoke> I've unpluged my wireless adaper.
<vanberge> SilentDis, tyvm.  :-)
<magicfinger> terminal?
<kcinna> anyone know which program to use to rip a dvd to an iso?
<Gun_Smoke> There must be one in the box I didn't even know about.
<Tsukaggin> If you say so. i'm pretty leary about security actually. My systems pretty tight. and this didn't look like anything i've seen before. For one I could SEE it, and you can't with most hacks.
<SilentDis> vanberge, nt :)
<Tsukaggin> so I'm a little paranoid.
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, are you in Gnome?
<Tsukaggin> But if you say it's nothing to worry about, i'll trust you.
<Aggrav8d> how do i permanently alias a command?  i thought it was $ alias acronym "long version"
<jpjacobs> kcinna, dd? or dvdisaster, or k3b or ...
<magicfinger> im confused
<LjL> Aggrav8d: put that into ~/.bashrc
<SilentDis> kcinna, video DVD or data DVD?  i've not found a good recompressor program to make DVDs into ISOs (yet) but K3B will do data DVDs without issue.
<mnoir> tsu - good - but this looks benign - file searching
<magicfinger> ive never used linux before
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, hit alt-f2, check the box labeled 'run in terminal' and then enter that prompt I gave you into the blank line of 'program to run'
<Aggrav8d> LjL - well i try it from the command line and it tells me it doesn't recognize alias
<kcinna> SilentDis:  video dvd
<Tsukaggin> The files they searched is what scared me.
<Tsukaggin> A restore point?
<Tsukaggin> Tracking.log?
<reiki> LjL, I posted the UUID adventure here: http://www.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=326871
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, it will then open a terminal window and ask you for your password. Your password is your login password.
<jpjacobs> SilentDis, doesn't matter: an iso is an exact image of the medium
<LjL> Aggrav8d: it's     alias aliasname="your command"
<Tsukaggin> the mount manager?
<LjL> try it like that
<reiki> going to watch hockey ... y'all have fun
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, enter your password, hit enter, and it'll run.
<Music_Shuffle> reiki, you too :D
<LjL> thanks reiki
<Tsukaggin> Pretty key files IIRC.
<magicfinger> ok thanks
<SilentDis> jpjacobs, very true, but most people, when they want an ISO, they also want to strip out all the CSS stuff (like me)
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: i do not know how tightly you manage ff and java/javascript, etc
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, Good luck. :)
<jpjacobs> well he/she asked for an iso...
<SilentDis> kcinna, you SHOULD be able to just use nautilus to do it.  right click the icon on your desktop, and choose create iso :)
<LjL> well reiki, just a hasty comment from the first paragraph... not all "human beings" clone partitions ;)
<magicfinger> can you send that command in pvt please copy and paste not working.  I need to write it down
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: i would recommend purging all cache, get the NOSCRIPT plugin, disable cookies, etc
<Dimensions> no one knows solution to my problem ?
<Tsukaggin> I don't really. I'm not still pretty new to this kind of stuff. i've got hardware and software firewalls, password protection with high complexity passwords, and I only use mail adresses with 128 bit encryption.
<Aggrav8d> LjL - thanks
<kcinna> SilentDis: ah, got it, thanks
<Tsukaggin> But beyond that
<Tsukaggin> I'm stumbling in the dark so to speak.
<Music_Shuffle> Tsukaggin, what do you deal in, nuclear secrets!?
<cody_> Anyone here able to help me out with Eclipse? I have it installed but I am getting errors while it is starting up
<Music_Shuffle> Dimensions, what was your issue?
<magicfinger> whats the command again sudo apt-?
<Dimensions> Music_Shuffle i can ssh into my remote pc with rsa setup but when i scp into it for sending a file it denies the access ...
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: the only susupect vectors into an ubuntu system right now are all the browser related things
<SilentDis> kcinna, that'll make an 'identical copy' of the data on the disk... as for removing CSS and such...  if you find something, please let me know!
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh, never mucked about with SSH, sorry. :(
<jpjacobs> Dimensions, maybe something in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config denies filetransfer?
<Dimensions> :) no worries Music_Shuffle...
<Music_Shuffle> mnoir, and physical access :P
<mnoir> tsu - but i am with you on paranoia - i run a hardware double-natted firewall in front of my desktop
<mnoir> Music_Shuffle: :)
<Tsukaggin> Ahh. So it could be something coming through firefox? I'll purge my cookies and temp files then, and read up on browser security.
<Music_Shuffle> Just browse safe.
<Dimensions> jpjacobs from my side or remote pc setting ?
<jpjacobs> Dimensions, sure the syntax is right? otherwise you could try by using sftp?
<mnoir> tsu - maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jpjacobs> sshd_config is the configfile for the sshserver, so the remote one
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: i am not convinced though - still looks like a mouse slip to me :)
<Dimensions> yeah jpjacobs syntx  is sudo scp -pr filelocation remotepcIP:/location
<interfear> 6.10 won't boot in safe graphics mode, looks grey and distorted, sound plays, i have heard others are having same prob.. any ideas? nvidia 6600gt pcie
<interfear> 6.06 booted fine in safe graphics
<levander> I'm a little worried about my system right now, and when I type gnome-system-monitor at the command line, it starts up okay, but it prints out this on the terminal: "** (gnome-system-monitor:29920): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled."  Anyone knows why SELinux is not enabled on my system?
<jpjacobs> Dimensions, be sure that /location is writable to you.
<Tsukaggin> Well, thanks for the help mnoir. I'll be back if anything else happens. Also, Music_Shuffle, you'll find a package from the CIA at your door in an hour, as a courtesy, I'm going to tell you not to open it. Nor question my nuclear secrets in the future.
<Tsukaggin> =P
<chris_Qnut> Anyone! Newbie question.  using ubuntu for webserver.  have ipcop setup with green(192.168.1.X)-Orange(10.10.10.x)-red(internet).  Webserver is on orange as 10.10.10.2.  Firewall is port forwarding 80 requests fine but cannot seem to get settings on server to get me out through the RED interface from ORANGE to do some updates.
<magicfinger> do i need to be connected to the internet to get firstarter through the terminal
<Music_Shuffle> Tsukaggin, XD
<mnoir> Tsukaggin: :)
<Music_Shuffle> magicfinger, yes. You need to be connected to get it from anywhere...
<Music_Shuffle> Unless you have it on a disk.
<Tsukaggin> buh bye now. =P
<magicfinger> ok cheers
<mnoir> bb
<Music_Shuffle> interfear, the card isn't the issue I don't think >.>
<ruth> hi, also have a newbie question
<Music_Shuffle> No question is too newbie, I assure you.
<magicfinger> is the terminal like telnet
<Dimensions> jpjacobs i donno but it says ssh_exchange_identification: read:connection reset by peer
<ruth> i have downloaded Nicotine but having a few probs
<Music_Shuffle> The terminal is like...the terminal...
<Music_Shuffle> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LameBMX> magicfinger, like telnet + cmd prompt
<jpjacobs> Dimensions, then i don't know.  never encountered this problem
<magicfinger> thanks ill go try and install it now
<magicfinger> thanks all
<ruth> am on  nicotine settings  and when i click apply nothing happens
<chris_Qnut> Anyone! Newbie question.  using ubuntu for webserver.  have ipcop setup with green(192.168.1.X)-Orange(10.10.10.x)-red(internet).  Webserver is on orange as 10.10.10.2.  Firewall is port forwarding 80 requests fine but cannot seem to get settings on server to get me out through the RED interface from ORANGE to do some updates.
<Music_Shuffle> ruth, does anything happen/change if you click...ok? ;o
<j0sh0> hi, could someone please let me know why I have trouble accessing the net thru my ethernet ADSL router in the gui (6.06) but I can ping URLs and can obviously connect here????
<ruth> nope, nothing happens when i click 'ok'
<kitche> j0sh0: it's probably due to ipv6 if you don't use it which not many do right now
<kitche> !ipv6|j0sh0
<ubotu> j0sh0: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mzhang> any mem-speed benchmark application available?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<vanberge> ok... looks like realplayer is the way to go.  sweet.  Now, before i install this, can anyone tell me if it is easy/a pain to get rid of?  i've had bad experiences with realplayer
<j0sh0> thanks guys i'll have a look!!!
<vanberge> j0sh0, that is the problem.  i had the same
<vanberge> j0sh0, i was frustrated for a very long time!  :-)
<magicfinger> hello the disk i just burnt will not boot up during start up
<j0sh0> vanberge: haha i'm pulling my hair out!!! how do I disable it? I can't bloody get to the wiki or support to find out how!
<christiane_> Hello. I'm trying to encode an xvid video using dvd::rip on Edgy. I copied the vob files successfully but when I hit "transcode" nothing happens. Which packet could be missing?
<magicfinger> anbody know how to make the cd start during start up
<AnRkey> hi all
<magicfinger> hi
<daedra> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<neurotech> I'm considering upgrading my install of Dapper to Edgy using the "$ gksu "update-manager -c"" method - is it worth the risk?
<martin__> how do i get java5?
<daedra> !rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<dabaR> neurotech: what do you intend to obtain by upgrading?
<AnRkey> does any1 here know of a good howto for ltsp on ubuntu? I want to set up a server for testing here...
<dabaR> !java > martin__
<martin__> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<martin__> ty =)
<shoaib> hi all......i am not able to install "build essential".....can anybody help me in that
<kitche> martin__: you should have gotten a pm from ubotu also about it
<neurotech> dabaR: I just want my OS to be up to date
<LjL> shoaib: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<magicfinger> please help, how do i install please
<AnRkey> or just use automatix to install all your java stuff for you...
<christiane_> daedra: dvdrip is installed ;-)
<reiatzu> magicfinger: LOL
<shoaib> LjL....it says cannot find package build essential
<vanberge>        gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<vanberge>    2.
<vanberge>       Add this line:  alias net-pf-10 off
<vanberge>    3.
<vanberge>       Save the file and restart your computer
<kitche> shoaib: build-essential not build essential
<martin__> !Multiverse repository
<LjL> !automatix | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dabaR> AnRkey: try this http://edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<LjL> Ubotu, tell martin__ about multiverse | martin__, see the private message from Ubotu
<shoaib> yes i tried build-essential also
<LjL> !elaborate | shoaib
<ubotu> shoaib: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<reiatzu> one of my best friends is called cheyenne, CheyenneD
<LjL> reiatzu: ?
<vanberge> sorry guys.  i tried to pm that to j0sh0
<magicfinger> so how do i install ubuntu
<reiatzu> LjL: nevermind
<reiatzu> magicfinger: you download the iso
<vanberge> j0sh0, did you get any of what i pasted?
<reiatzu> then you follow the instructions
<dabaR> neurotech: use sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude dist-upgrade to be up to date. If everything works, and you are afraid, there is no need to upgrade.
<CheyenneD> How do I install .deb packages?
<magicfinger> i have done that and burned it to disk
<AnRkey> dabaR: thanks
<dabaR> !install > magicfinger
<j0sh0> vanberge: nope sorry mate, please pm again!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell CheyenneD about software | CheyenneD, see the private message from Ubotu
<shoaib> i have to install gcc......for that I think that build-essential has to be installed first.......when i type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" it says that E:Could not find package build-essential
<LjL> shoaib: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<magicfinger> how can i install if the disk will not load during start up
<dabaR> shoaib: and show output of aptitude search build-essential while you are at it.
<dabaR> magicfinger: is it a PC or a Mac?
<magicfinger> PC
<shoaib> ok wait
<dabaR> magicfinger: and are you sure you have boot from CD enabled in BIOS?
<christiane_> Any idea why transcoding from dvdrip doesn't start? There's no log output ...
<magicfinger> yes
<magicfinger> coz windows cd auto loads during start up
<kitche> magicfinger: how did you burn the cd? since you are suppose ot burn as an image and not as a data
<dabaR> magicfinger: and do you run windows right now?
<magicfinger> i burned using nero
<magicfinger> yes xp
<dabaR> magicfinger: put in the CD now, and see whether you get a program auto-loaded
<kitche> magicfinger: did you go to file open then select the .iso file?
<dabaR> kitche: I think he can find that out by inserting the CD now.
<magicfinger> yes its auto loading
<dabaR> magicfinger: then there is no reason for it not to load at boot up, afaict.
<shoaib> LjL....sources.list is commented...there are lots of lines but all are commented...and when I type "aptitude search build-essential", nothing happens and I get the prompt again
<dabaR> magicfinger: you say you tried the iwndows install cd, and it loaded?
<magicfinger> yes
<dabaR> shoaib: uncomment the deb line for main.
<LjL> shoaib: then you need to uncomment (some of) the lines.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell shoiab about repos | shoiab, see the private message from Ubotu
<vanberge> j0sh0, did you get my pms?
<LjL> shoaib: for what the various lines give you, see the link by the bot. but for build-essential you just need main
<shoaib> ok
<magicbronson_> just plugged in a usb wireless adapter to my ubuntu machine. according to ifconfig, wlan0 is pulling an IP from my wireless router. anyone have any idea why /proc/net/wireless says my link quality is 0 and i have no internet? i'm right next to the router.
<dabaR> magicbronson_: can you ping the router?
<magicbronson_> yes
<dabaR> magicbronson_: can you ping, for example, 164.109.28.3?
<AnRkey> dabaR: thanks, for the link. I was wondering about doing ltsp on the ubuntu desktop or server and not edubuntu. It looks like edubuntu does everything for you. Do you know of any howtos for the normal ubuntu?
<dabaR> AnRkey: not any you could not find on google.
<Alt_F4> anyone here use proftp?
<magicbronson_> dabaR: well, this might not be the best form of diagnostic... the machine is also connected to the router via ethernet cable
<darius_> heh
<AnRkey> dabaR: which one do you use?
<magicbronson_> dabaR: the machine is also 40 miles away.
<darius_> magicbronson: install tcpdump and watch for inbound traffic on the interface
* magicbronson_ will try it
<Alt_F4> does anyone here use proftp (again)
<darius_> magicbronson_: iwconfig reports 0 quality?
<dabaR> magicbronson_: well, then I am not sure what to tell you. Try disabling the wired interface, and go from there:-/
<shoaib> LjL..who is ubotu??...i think its an automated messenger sort of a thing...how do i uncomment sources.list??....which lines to comment...??
<Valmarko> Is there a way of testing the 'real speed' of my conexion ?
<lightup> hi guys, I'm trying to mount a windows hard drive to salvage some files for a friend but I'm getting a bit stuck, is there a specific way to do this besides mount?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell shoaib about bot | shoaib, see the private message from Ubotu
<kitche> !ntfs|lightup
<ubotu> lightup: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Music_Shuffle> LjL's so skilled at answering hundreds of questions with nothing but ubotu at his side :P
<magicbronson_> darius_: iwconfig doesn't say anything about quality, but says i'm connected to the right essid
<dabaR> Valmarko: due to the nature of how the Internet works, no, there is no way of testing the "real speed" of your Internet connection.
<LjL> shoaib, if you pastebin it, i'll be able to tell which lines to uncomment... otherwise, anyway, you want to enable "main" for "edgy", "edgy-updates" and "edgy-security" (or the equivalent for dapper if you're using that)
<darius_> magicbronson_: btw - wireless usb support is very hit & miss with Linux
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Music_Shuffle about sarcasm | Music_Shuffle, see the private message from Ubotu
<magicbronson_> darius_: i noticed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarcasm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cody_> Anyone around able to Help me with Eclipse. I have it isntalled but I am having problems getting it to run. I get errors on startup
<lightup> ubotu: thanks I'll go look
<Music_Shuffle> Hahaha
<Valmarko> dabaR, tanks
<dabaR> Valmarko: if you connect to my computer to download something, the real speed of your connection == the upload speed of my connection. Same for any other connection.
<magicbronson_> dabaR: if the ethernet cable is unplugged i can't ping out over wlan0
<dabaR> magicbronson_: can you ping the router?
<magicbronson_> dabaR: yes
<Valmarko> dabaR, I understand now. It depends greatly from the server that sends the files
<dabaR> magicbronson_: what does iwconfig tell you?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dabaR> Valmarko: yes, that is the bottleneck mostly, not your connection to the ISP. You can test the max bandwidth sent by the ISP
<magicbronson_> dabaR: http://pastebin.ca/295005
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install a command line system... when i get to the install it asks for a language but i have no keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.93.219.17]  by LjL
<Ha1> You have no keyboard?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dabaR> allowed by the ISP by using bittorrent or gtk-gnutella to download a common file(that way many users will send you bits of the file, and you will likely max out your download bandwidth.
<MTecknology> Hal, but i did use it to choose the install
<magicbronson_> dabaR: note "Link Quality=0/0"
<FunnyLookinHat> What good is a computer without a keyboard?
<Dimensions> jpjacobs i have checked that setting but there is no such setting regarding file transfer in sshd_config file .... i get message permission denied publickey lost connection ...
<darius_> magicbronson_: Does ifconfig show that you've received any packets?
<Music_Shuffle> FunnyLookinHat, a server?
<Ha1> Agreed with funnylooking
<MTecknology> Hal, it's a PS2 mouse and i'm using 6.10
<dabaR> magicbronson_: so it has no encryption on it, hey?
<cody_> Eclipse help anyone?
<FunnyLookinHat> Music_Shuffle, right...  but why remove the keyboard before you are done installing I mean, lol
<dabaR> cody_: what exactly?
<MTecknology> anybody know how to make the install recognise my PS2 mouse?
<Music_Shuffle> FunnyLookinHat, Rofl.  Right.  Didn't catch that part :P
<LameBMX> anyone recomment a nice gui'd back-up program
<FunnyLookinHat> Music_Shuffle, w00t   ; )
<cody_> I have it installed but It is throwing an error when I try to start it
<Valmarko> dabaR, tnks very much :)
<LameBMX> recccommend even
<cody_> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove
<LameBMX> gah
<kitche> MTecknology: it should already reconize it but what installer you using?
<Music_Shuffle> ^_^
* LameBMX bangs head on desk
<dabaR> !backup > LameBMX
<Music_Shuffle> Try again LameBMX ! Almost! :D
<dabaR> LameBMX: just in case you did not read that...
<magicbronson_> darius_: yes, thousands of RX and TX packets received with 0 dropped
<MTecknology> kitche, Ubuntu Server 6.10 Text Install
<magicbronson_> dabaR: no, no encryption
<kitche> cody_: what does the errors say
<kitche> MTecknology: the mouse won't work in that install version cd anyways
<Euphidime> Hey everyone, still having problems fixing my MBR. I found an ISO of the WinXP recovery console, but I can't write the image to a CD because I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD. The live CD is really my only option for internet access at the moment, so is there a way I can write the image to a blank cd while still using Ubuntu? (I only have one CD drive.)
<MTecknology> kitche, I can select the install option, but i lose keyboard after that
<dabaR> cody_: please tell me more, and paste the exact output of all errors to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<darius_> magicbronson_: you see the AP in 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' ?
<LameBMX> lol
<MTecknology> kitche, the keyboard is PS2
<Music_Shuffle> Euphidime, not unless you install Ubuntu and then do it....or get another drive.
<kcinna> how long does it usually take to create a dvd iso?
<kitche> kcinna: a while
<chrisg0619> Hey, I just upgraded a bunch of stuff on Ubuntu 6.10; I also uninstalled Evolution and OpenOffice.org and had to reinstall some GNOME preference packages.  Now X won't load completely--all I see is the default background and nothing else.  Not even Ctrl+Alt+Del works, only the power button.  What's going on?
<magicbronson_> darius_: yes
<dabaR> kcinna: to create it?
<cody_> dabaR, how do I paste it there?
<Euphidime> Music_Shuffle: Neither of those are really an option :/
<kcinna> i'm ripping an iso from a dvd
<MTecknology> kitche, sorry, i meant i lose my keyboard
<kcinna> it started fast, but not its going really slow at 50%
<kcinna> like 1 mb every 3 seconds
<kitche> MTecknology: hmm that is odd
<dabaR> cody_: it is self-explanatory, I believe. Click http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to see.
<Euphidime> I'd have to resize my NTFS partition in order to Install Ubuntu, and from previous experiences, I couldn't resize my NTFS partition before I defragment it.
<MTecknology> kitche, any ideas?
<darius_> magicbronson_: you said that your getting an IP leased?
<adamh> When somebody tries brute-force to log in to my computer over SSH, they don't get in... but every attempt (i.e., every second) there's an annoying murmer from my machine as the hard drive clicks (I suppose for the log entry). I just want to make the noise go away; blocking the attacker would be a nice side-effect as long as I am absolutely 100% sure I don't block *myself* out. What's a good solution to this problem?
<dabaR> chrisg0619: do you mean that your GDM does not load properly, or what exactly?
<magicbronson_> darius_: yes
<cody_> dabaR, thanks, I never used that before.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39250/
<Music_Shuffle> Euphidime, you can resize without defragging.
<darius_> magicbronson: what was the problem again? :)
<gaten> chrisg0619:  get into the console w/ ctrl+alt+f1 and put in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrisg0619> dabaR: yeah, GNOME doesn't completely load; I don't even see the ubuntu thing telling me what services are loading
<dabaR> adamh: do they have a common IP address they use?
<magicbronson_> darius_: if i unplug the ethernet cable, i have no internet over wlan0
<chrisg0619> gaten: I already did that to no avail
<magicbronson_> darius_: iwconfig reports link quality of 0
<kitche> MTecknology: not really since it seems to be part of the installer problem but you sure you lose it you can't press the up or down arrows and it won't move?
<adamh> dabaR: uh, yes, the one that's been annoying me lately has.
<Lathiat> adamh: i use this: http://bur.st/~lathiat/block_freq_connect --- it blocks anyone that tries to connect to SSH more than 10 times in 60 seconds for a little while
<Euphidime> Magic_Shuffle: Do you know of a way I can reinstall GRUB without installing Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> kitche, it won't move and i also can't change the lights, such as caps and num lock
<dabaR> adamh: ban them from connecting to your computer. man iptables will tell you how.
<Lathiat> adamh: other alternative is to change your ssh port
<gaten> chrisg0619:  don't autodetect your video hardware, but choose "vesa". that will get your X back. hopefully
<darius_> magicbronson_: it looks like a problem above layer 2.  I highly recommend you use tcpdump
<Music_Shuffle> Music* btw. ;P
<adamh> Lathiat: "for a little while?" Loos like it blocks it forever...
<Music_Shuffle> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Music_Shuffle> Euphidime, that should help.
<chrisg0619> gaten: I chose "vesa," and nothing happened.  It's not like nothing would load; I did see the background and everything.
<Ha1> Yeah, I had a similar problem and vesa worked for me
<dabaR> cody_: this happens when you run eclipse?
<Lathiat> adamh: not sure what the defautl time is but it epxires after a bit, per IP
<cody_> dabaR, when I start eclipse
<Euphidime> 4. Type "find /boot/grub/stage1".
<adamh> Lathiat: That sounds perfect. Thank you :)
<Euphidime> When I do that, grub says the file couldn't be found
<dabaR> cody_: and your java is a 64 bit one?
<gaten> chrisg0619:  ok, so the login screen just wouldnt come up?
<dabaR> cody_: and your system is a 64 bit one?
<chrisg0619> gaten: actually, the login screen does come up.  Sorry for omitting that detail--I get to log in, then nothing happens after that.
<cody_> dabaR, system is definately 64 bit, I can double check my java is
<Lathiat> adamh: hrm actually i cant see any references to the time, maybe it is permanant, give it a try
<Lathiat> adamh: but i've accidentlly set it off before and just waited a bit
<darius_> magicbronson_: did you say that you can/cannot ping the gateway while your ethernet cable is pulled?
<magicbronson_> darius_: i'm running tcpdump now... what should i look for?
<gaten> chrisg0619:  oh ok, so it just hangs after you login eh. did you check the X log for any errors?
<magicbronson_> darius_: i can
<darius_> magicbronson_: first confirm that you're receiving any packets
<MTecknology> kitche, you know of any boot param for the install that will recheck PS2 components?
<Lathiat> adamh: ah, its 60 seconds
<chrisg0619> gaten: how would i get to the X log from the terminal?  I'm not quite sure how to do that--at any rate, no, I didn't check the log.
<MTecknology> kitche, there are errors that show up but the are too quick for me to copy
<adamh> Lathiat: Okay. Well, I can't think of a situation in which I'd miss 10 times in 60 seconds (and if I did, I have other computers I could connect from), so this should be all right.
<darius_> magicbronson_: try pinging the gateway while you have tcpdump running
<Lathiat> adamh: you need to miss 10 in 60 seconds, and then it blocks you for 60 seconds
<darius_> magicbronson_: I assume you see a response
<magicbronson_> yeah, it's flooding my term
<gaten> chrisg0619:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<magicbronson_> darius_: (i'm ssh'd in)
<chrisg0619> gaten: thanks; I'll be back in a few
<cypruser> How do I get out of the Info screen in the Terminal?
<gaten> chrisg0619:  sure thing
<darius_> magicbronson_: ok, so it sounds like layer2 is solid
<dabaR> cypruser: hit q, or ZZ
<Euphidime> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<chris_Qnut> Anyone! Newbie question.  using ubuntu for webserver.  have ipcop setup with green(192.168.1.X)-Orange(10.10.10.x)-red(internet).  Webserver is on orange as 10.10.10.2.  Firewall is port forwarding 80 requests fine but cannot seem to get settings on server to get me out through the RED interface from ORANGE to do some updates.
<cypruser> dabaR: Thanks.
<lightup> Can Linux mount a partition of type "extended"? (I'm not fully sure what this means, all the other partitions on the drive are FAT32)
<adamh> lightup: "extended" means you can put more partitions in there.
<magicbronson_> darius_: cool, any idea what to try next?
<darius_> magicbronson_: Have you verified that the router is able to forward packets?  (is it the same router that you were plugged into by ethernet wire)?
<lightup> adamh: so theres nothing in it?
<adamh> lightup: The reason being, regular ("primary") partitions are limited to 4 per drive. If you want more than 4, you have to put an "extended" partition and put them in there.
<darius_> magicbronson_: netstat -rn .. could you post that to pastebin
<gaten> chris_Qnut:  updates with what? apt-get?
<un_operateur> chris_Qnut, what do the colours red, orange and green signify? and are you sure this is a question you should be asking in #ubuntu?
<Ha1> I have extended partitons up the aproverbial on my 400GB machine
<dabaR> cody_: how did you install eclipse?
<lightup> adamh: so how do I mount it?  I get a message saying "special device does not exist"
<adamh> lightup: Well, there may be. Check the start and end blocks -- if your extended partition is /dev/hda5, then you probably have /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda99 (however many you have) in that extended partition.
<magicbronson_> darius_: http://pastebin.ca/295018
<lightup> adamh: no its hdb3, but its the biggest partition there
<cody_> dabaR, i used synaptic and I tried downloading straight from eclipse.org
<adamh> lightup: Do you have an hdb4?
<lightup> adamh: yeah
<dabaR> cody_: so you have the eclipse-jdt package installed?
<darius_> magicbronson_: it looks like your wired ethernet route is not being torn down
<adamh> lightup: Whoops, wrong question ;). Do you have an hdb5?
<darius_> magicbronson_: how did you disable the wired ethernet port?
<cody_> dabaR, that is installed
<AnRkey> what is the dif between gksudo and sudo?
<lightup> adamh: yeah, there was very little in it.  Not what I was looking for anyway!
<j0sh0> hi thanks so much for helping me with the IPv6 problem its working perfectly now! The last issue I'm having is with my wireless. I've set up the card properly with ifconfig, iwconfig, wpa_supplicant. I've used wpa_cli to check the connection and all seems fine (WEP connected), except I cant ping the router? The lights on the wireless card act like it's connected properly (like they did for win xp), and I'm sure I'm using the correct driver (madwifi). There must
<dabaR> cody_: and you just run eclipse in a terminal?
<adamh> lightup: Try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb" and check the start and end blocks. /dev/hdb5 will probably start at the same block as /dev/hdb3, right?
<chris_Qnut> question is probably a general linux question.  am using ubuntu LAMP server install.   RED-GREEN-ORANGE are the interfaces on the firewall the webserver sits behind.
<magicbronson_> darius_: i didn't. if i were to bring it down, i'd lose my ssh connection to the machine
<cody_> dabaR, i tried a terminal and through the menu link
<dabaR> AnRkey: gksudo is better to use with gui programs than sudo, and vice versa.
<darius_> magicbronson_: so how do you know that your wireless link isn't working?
<adamh> lightup: Oh, you're looking for specific files that you've lost?
<magicbronson_> darius_:  because i had someone near the machine unplug the ethernet cable and try to go to a web site
<AnRkey> k thanks
<un_operateur> AnRkey, gksu/gksudo setup the proper environment for gnome  to be run in a super-user context
<ehmn> Hey, how I install kernel 2.6.18 in my Ubuntu 6.10 with Gnome?
<magicbronson_> darius_: also, *the link quality is 0*
<AnRkey> dabaR: so it's sudo for gnome...
<ehmn> I have 2.6.17-10-generic now
<un_operateur> AnRkey, the other way around ..
<kitche> AnRkey: sudo is for command line programs
<lightup> adam: ahh, sorry I'd been reading the hda bit.  I have hdb1 in FAT16, hdb2 in extended and hdb5 in FAT32.  hdb2 is the big one and I assume what I want
<un_operateur> AnRkey, gk* from gnome
<AnRkey> i c, thanks
<adamh> lightup: No, it's just a "container" of sorts.
<darius_> magicbronson_: the link quality is just what's believed to be reported.  You either have layer 2 or you do not.  Per your tcpdump, you appear to have layer 2.  Did you specify an interface when running tcpdump?
<adamh> lightup: hdb5 is *within* hdb2.
<adamh> lightup: And if you were to create more partitions, they would be hdb6, hdb7, etc... and they would also be *within* hdb2.
<magicbronson_> darius_: no! i should have
<lightup> adamh: ok that's all good.  but hdb2 is a fair bit larger than hdb5 so could there be more inside it?
<darius_> magicbronson_: please try that again.
<magicbronson_> darius_: "tcpdump -i wlan0" is outputting a lot
<adamh> lightup: Yes, you'd have to add more partitions or resize hdb5.
<lightup> adamh: shall i try mounting 6 and up?
<dabaR> cody_: as a wild guess...try installing libswt3.1-gtk-java
<Euphidime> What's the best file system to use for a boot partition
<adamh> lightup: Oh, they don't exist.
<Euphidime> I'm just putting grub on it
<j0sh0> could someone please tell me what " RX invalid nwid" means in output from iwconfig???
<exs> Anyone running windows under vmware in ubuntu with network (internet) support?.. I'm currently trying to use the NAT method but it's not working.
<darius_> magicbronson_: could you PM me a sample?
<adamh> lightup: It *could* be that the partitions were deleted (or the drive was corrupted), in which case if you can correctly create the partitions as they were (exactly) before, you can mount them.
<un_operateur> darius_, just out of curiosity -- are both interfaces assigned IP addresses in the same subnet?
<darius_> un_operateur: yes
<cody_> dabaR, any guesses are worth trying
<darius_> un_operateur looks that way from the tcpdump
<darius_> er
<darius_> netstat
<cypruser> In the Synaptic Package Manager, what's the difference between marking a package for removal and marking it for complete removal?
<chrisg0619> gaten: I see "Error opening /dev/wacom: Invalid argument" and messages like that for about a page.  Then, later on, I see "Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF," "/OTF," "/CID."  Then, "Synaptics DeviceOff called."  That's the (END) of the log.
<adamh> lightup: (without formatting, which would erase the data from disk)
<cody_> dabaR, i installed that but it uninstalled eclipse in the process
<darius_> un_operateur: which makes it extra hard :)
<dabaR> cypruser: it removes its config files as well.
<dabaR> cody_: for real?
<cody_> ya
<lightup> adamh: how would I go about doing that?  As I'm sure you can tell I'm fairly new, I've been on Linux about a year and I'm trying to salvage some files for a friend that he can't replace
<un_operateur> darius_, that anomalous setup is contributing to the problem
<magicbronson_> darius_: how's that look?
<darius_> un_operateur: I do it at home all the time though
<Music_Shuffle> Pssh.  'New' doesn't mean much after a while, you can learn as much as you want to ^_^
<adamh> lightup: Hrm. A good idea would be to do a Google search. You're looking for a bootable CD which runs Linux and is made for this type of thing.
<darius_> magicbronson_: are you sure this is wlan0?
<gaten> chrisg0619:  ok, ignore the wacom stuff. that font stuff might be the problem.
<chrisg0619> gaten: Hmm...any possible fixes?
<darius_> magicbronson_: it seems like that ssh session should be over the wired link right now
<un_operateur> darius_, I know, it's acceptable but not good practice tho -- because you always confuse the kernel with strange routing table entries
<magicbronson_> darius_: that's what i got with "tcpdump -i wlan0"
<magicbronson_> darius_: why do you think it seems like that?
<lightup> I take it I can't just do it with a live cd?
<adamh> lightup: This type of bootable-CD-only Linux distro will contain a program which finds deleted partitions (and deleted files on FAT32 drives too, probably) -- and it'll help you recover them
<LjL> adamh: what, restoring partitions? the ubuntu CD should do, gpart is probably a program worth trying on it
<reiatzu> i'm trying to download the C manual pages on ubuntu
<dabaR> cody_: show me that output on a pastebin, please.
<gaten> chrisg0619:  sry, i really dont know on ubuntu. if this had happened on my slack box, i would reinstall the xfont server, but i dont know if ubuntu even uses that
<LjL> reiatzu: manpages-dev
<adamh> LjL: Oh, really? Didn't know that. I always went for custom distros
<reiatzu> nice
<darius_> magicbronson_: well, you're saying that routing isn't working over the wireless link .. so why is your ssh session successful
<lightup> adamh: Ok I'll hunt around.  Thanks for all your help.
<reiatzu> thanks
<cody_> dabaR, which output are you looking for?
<adamh> lightup: np. Good luck :)
<chrisg0619> gaten: should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<darius_> un_operateur: I understand.  He's in a remote situation however
<adamh> lightup: Remind your friend to make more frequent backups in the future :).
<magicbronson_> darius_: because it's plugged in to the router via ethernet cable too!
<LjL> adamh: well, the custom distros will probably have that sort of software shipped on the CD, but then you can easily install new software on the ubuntu CD as well. there's probably some MS-DOS based disks/CDs that could be tried as well, if the Linux-based solutions fail
<reiatzu> brb
<lightup> adamh: will do
<darius_> magicbronson_: right, but is you ssh session over wired ethernet or the 802.11 link?
<gaten> chrisg0619:  i wouldn't jump to that conclusion yet. ask soem ppl on here more advanced w/ ubuntu than myself. also, just reinstalling x might be better than wiping the while system,
<darius_> magicbronson_: or switch between both (I don't know what the correct behaviour is in linux).
<chrisg0619> gaten: how would I do that?  in case you haven't noticed, I'm a bit new to all these things...
<un_operateur> magicbronson_, is there a reason why you should have both connected, wired and wireless, why not use either/or?
<adamh> LjL: yeah. The last time I did this sort of thing I used a distro custom-made for the job. It's great, you boot up quickly and it says, "type XXXXX to find deleted partitions; type YYYYY to find deleted files; etc".
<Ha1> Alrighty. I need to get a plugin for gaim that a friend wrote for me, called hal-plugin.pl. I think, from the general state of /usr/lib/gaim, it needs to be in .so format, whatever that is. How?
<darius_> magicbronson_: but if you have a tcp session over the wireless link, why would it die when the wired ethernet is pulled
<Music_Shuffle> chrisg0619, there are usually ways to avoid flushing the entire install.
<adamh> LjL: All it is is a couple of extra tiny programs on a plain Linux distro, of course
<LjL> adamh: great... unless it's so great that it does the wrong thing without even asking ;)
<adamh> LjL: But it's nice that it tells me what to do ;)
<gaten> chrisg0619:  like i said, ask someone of the more knowledgeable ppl here.
<adamh> LjL: Depends on the distro, I suppose :)
<reiatzu> !uname -a
<un_operateur> darius_, probably because the route back to the source is via the wired connection -- lesser metric (path of least resistance)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname -a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamh> LjL: I forget which one I used.
<adamh> ah well
<chrisg0619> Music_Shuffle: so what would you suggest?
<Music_Shuffle> I missed your issue, but...very few issues demanda complete reinstall.
<Music_Shuffle> >.>
<gaten> reiatzu:  try 'man uname' in your terminal
<reiatzu> gaten: i know how to use uname ;)
<reiatzu> i'm using 'zinc' and accidentally switched terminals
<darius_> un_operateur: so the router would be failing to cut-over on the return path when he unplugs the Ethernet?
<reiatzu> gaten: thanks :)
<chrisg0619> Music_Shuffle: heh, the problem is that X won't load past the login.  The X log has a few errors about not finding fonts before "Synaptics DeviceOff called" and "(END)"
<christopher> is there a utility for ubuntu like rc-update?
<gaten> reiatzu:  oh, heh
<LjL> christopher: update-rc.d?
<magicbronson_> darius_: my ssh session is not over the wireless link
<christopher> i want to stop ddclient from auto starting
<LjL> Ubotu, tell christopher about boot | christopher, see the private message from Ubotu
<Music_Shuffle> chrisg0619, have you tried to reinstall X?
<magicbronson_> darius_: if i have someone unplug the ethernet cable, i'd lose my conneciton
<chrisg0619> Music_Shuffle: no, how would I go about doing that?
<Music_Shuffle> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to get a Netgear WG111 v2 USB card working in Xubuntu 6.06. I've tried with ndiswrapper, but it doesn't appear to work even though the driver installs fine. I've also tried compiling the ieee80211 modules for the kernel, and they haven't produced any results. Any ideas on tricks I could try to get it working?
<darius_> magicbronson_: you pasted an ssh packet from tcpdump that you said came from the wlan0 interface
<Music_Shuffle> Err, dunno if that tells you what you need.
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, how does one reinstall X? chrisg0619 needs help with it. >.>
<darius_> magicbronson_: could you pastebin a larger sample?  curious if it's traffic from both directions
<jake_> hello, I am trying ti install edgy on an old compaq deskpro en sff and I can't get the cd  to boot can anyone help?
<un_operateur> darius_, the "router" in this case would be the SSH server itself, two interfaces,so yea, it's failing to fail-over to the wireless link if the wired one fails
<gaten> !gfxboot
<star> como conectarme con un chat msn
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<LjL> Music_Shuffle: well, strictly speaking, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg", but i doubt that will be of much use
<alex-weej> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, I dunno, I'm about to gogo PS2 with my brother, so I can't help him anymore. :X
<LjL> Music_Shuffle, chrisg0619: perhaps what you want is really dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrisg0619> MusicShuffle: lol, have fun, thanks for the assistance
<noelferreira_> hi people. how can i see my notebook model in edgy?
<gaten> jake_:  does it boot at all or does it act like the cd doesnt exist?
<un_operateur> magicbronson_, here's a question for you -- when you SSH to the IP address of the SSH server's wired interface (wth0 or whatever) how can you be guaranteed that all traffic is passed throught the wired connection??
<chrisg0619> LjL: tried that already; should I do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg"?
<Slart> !es | star
<ubotu> star: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: You can't usually... but you should have some warranty stickers or something on the bottom side.
<Ha1> `Alrighty. I need to get a plugin for gaim that a friend wrote for me, called hal-plugin.pl. I need to put it into /usr/lib/gaim, which has been done. Still no ressult. I think, from the general state of /usr/lib/gaim, it needs to be in .so format, whatever that is. How?
<kitche> noelferreira: you can't but the serial number on your laptop will tell you what model you have
<Slart> star: was that correct? you speak spanish?
<LjL> chrisg0619: it won't hurt, though i doubt it will help
<un_operateur> s/wth0/eth0/
<magicbronson_> darius_: http://pastebin.ca/295036
<chrisg0619> LjL: why don't you think it will help?
<DBO> un_operateur, because connections cant be shared over multiple interfaces
<specialbuddy> how do I change the name of my workgroup?
<jake_> the computer boots, but it won't boot the cd, I know its a good disk because I have used it many times
<noelferreira> my computer is a targa. but it is built from MSI
<noelferreira> and i needed MSI model. do you understand?
<un_operateur> DBO, well they can, but there is no guarantee that load-sharing happens
<LjL> chrisg0619: because that's just a metapackage, or little more. tell me the whole story please - how did the problem arise etc
<jake_> I have enable cd booting in the bios.
<darius_> magicbronson_: you are ssh'ing from the mindspring source?
<nilsl> Jag?
<gaten> jake_:  have u tried another bootable disk of some sort?
<_leon_> does anyone know where postgres installs to by default? I thought it would be /usr/local/pgsql
<DBO> un_operateur, not a single connection instance, load sharing is different
<DBO> un_operateur, you can load share a single ssh connection
<darius_> magicbronson_: in which case, you have a port rule on the router to send to a specific IP.
<jake_> ypu, I have tried quite a few
<magicbronson_> darius_: yes
<kitche> _leon_: might be in /opt or /usr/bin that's two places I would look first
<Ha1> Alrighty. I need to get a plugin for gaim that a friend wrote for me, called hal-plugin.pl. I think I need to put it into /usr/lib/gaim, which has been done. Still no result. I think, from the general state of /usr/lib/gaim, it needs to be in .so format, whatever that is. How?
<darius_> magicbronson_: you're going to drop because the router is looking for the IP on the wired network
<_leon_> kitche: cheers I'll check
<gaten> jake_:  hmm, my only suggestion would be then to try and burn another iso. redownload then burn
<magicbronson_> darius_: it's sending it to 192.168.2.250, which is what the computer's eth0 is set to pull
<jake_> the computer came from an office setting, is there a jumper inside which might cause it to ot boot the cdrom?
<chrisg0619> LjL: well, i downloaded a bunch of updates for Ubuntu 6.10, then I uninstalled two things, Evolution and OpenOffice.org.  I think I screwed up Evolution or something, because after that, I couldn't access "Fonts" from the system prefs.  I reinstalled a few packages to try to fix stuff, and then I restarted the computer.  Now, this.
<kitche> Ha1: gaim doesn't understand perl scripts to me that sounds like irssi script
<un_operateur> DBO, it is not a "single connection" -- it's two interfaces with IP addresses in the same subnet, both with default route's to the same default gateway
<Ha1> It doesnt do perl scripts? Dear god.
<jake_> I know the iso is good
<eracc> Is there a DVD ISO image for 6.10? I have been looking around on the ubuntu web site and searching the web for a couple of hours and can't find one. I did find one for 6.06 but not 6.10.
<darius_> magicbronson_: very difficult to troubleshoot when you lose visibility at cutover
<LjL> chrisg0619: i'd try a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". that will install evolution and ooo back again, but at least you'd make sure you have all the needed packages installed
<magicbronson_> darius_: i know... this sucks
<DBO> un_operateur, doesnt matter at all, a single connection, a single TCP stream if you will, cannot be shared over multiple interfaces
<DBO> period
<gobles> anyone have a good torrent client or is utorrent in wine the best solution?
<chrisg0619> LjL: thanks, I'll try that; be back in a few
<DBO> un_operateur, just like you cant load share a single download (traditional, not bittorrent or the like which feature multiple connections) over many interfaces, a ssh connection cant be shared either
<un_operateur> DBO, why in the world not? as long as both connecting devices understand IP-load sharing, TCP can be multiplexed too
<darius_> magicbronson_: if you can originate traffic from the host with the source IP on the wireless interface, it should help to remotely troubleshoot
<LjL> wasn't TCP connection oriented last time?
<MTecknology> is it possible to pause ubuntu install right after it loads the kernel?
<LjL> MTecknology: dunno, perhaps try ScrollLock or Break
<LameBMX> MTecknology, hit the pause break key
<LameBMX> lol
<darius_> magicbronson_: can you 'ping -I <wireless IP> <internet host>' ?
<LjL> yeah, Pause too :P
<MTecknology> LameBMX, nope, neither worked
<DBO> un_operateur, the only way to do it would to have both interfaces sharing the same IP and responding virtually the same interface on linux itself (both called eth0) and having the hardware itself on the other end also support the same feature set to essentially share two interfaces as one
<gaten> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> hmmm ...
<HymnToLife> !info inetd
<LameBMX> then i dont know
<ubotu> Package inetd does not exist in any distro I know
<HymnToLife> funny
<nova> does not allow me to create a /usr/java
<nova> ?
<LameBMX> i know it worked on mine .. and i somehow got stuck in a step situation where i had to hit pause for each action to occur ... took forever to boot that time
<magicbronson_> darius_: you mean "ping -l 192.168.2.3 <???>" from my computer here or from the machine in question?
<darius_> magicbronson_: the machine in question
<DBO> un_operateur, however this is getting rather off topic, your question is how can you be sure, and the answer is because thats just not how things work
<magicbronson_> darius_: so can it ping itself?
<magicbronson_> darius_: also -l takes a number
<darius_> magicbronson_: -I
<darius_> magicbronson_: ping a host on the internet
<nova> It does not allow me to make a folder java in /usr  I need a /usr/java direc
<nova> help?
<magicbronson_> oh, that's a capital i!
<kitche> nova: sudo mkdir /usr/java
<LameBMX> nova, sudo mkdir /usr/java
<Tomcat_> !java | nova
<ubotu> nova: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<noiesmo> how can i find out how/why my system may have rebooted itself, overnite whilst doing some downloads
<un_operateur> DBO, AFAIK, linux responds to arp requests on segments that really have nothing to do with those IP/MAC addresses -- eg. 172.16.2.1 [box1]  10.0.0.1 <- - > 10.0.0.2 [box2]  192.168.2.1  -- box 2 can ping 172.16.2.1 regardless of whether box1 has routing/ip forwarding setup
<magicbronson_> "ping -I 192.168.2.3 google.com" -> "3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms"
<magicbronson_> darius_: that looks good!
<darius_> magicbronson_: then 'tcpdump -i wlan0 icmp' while doing it
<Tomcat_> noiesmo: Check /var/log/syslog
<Tomcat_> noiesmo: If it's earlier than the first timestamp, try /var/log/syslog.0
<noiesmo> Tomcat_, thanks looking now
<killsythe> hey all. does anyone know where wine stores files after running a win installer?
<un_operateur> DBO, and since we have a couple of unknowns here -- the exact physical route of packets across these two interfaces (wired and wireless) is pretty unsure -- which was why i asked him how he could be sure, in an effort to probably make him realize
<LameBMX> geez ... 2sec ping on google .. what are you out on the moon or something
<interfear> i have given up with ubuntu cuz there is no way i can install it
<interfear> grrr
<LameBMX> oh wait .. there are still dial-up left in this country eh
<jbroome> no, we have reliable comms to the moon. :P
<interfear> can't i upgrade from 6.06 -> 6.10?
<DBO> un_operateur, but you are providing that both interfaces are using different IP's
<magicbronson_> darius_: http://pastebin.ca/295042
<kitche> interfear: yes
<DBO> and you are sshing tot he wired IP
<magicbronson_> darius_: also looks good!
<interfear> kitche: would it be any different than just doing a clean 6.10 install?
<kitche> interfear: gksu update-manager -c is the official way to do it
<un_operateur> DBO, i am not doing anything .. magicbronson_ is
<darius_> magicbronson_: 192.168.2.3 is the IP on your wireless interface?
<refus3d> you need to install the gsku warpper interfear
<magicbronson_> darius_: yes
<interfear> i can only get into x through 6.06's safe graphics mode, 6.10 nothing works for me..
<interfear> i think linux just hates my samsung syncmaster 914v lcd panel
<darius_> magicbronson_: huh..
<interfear> all dists seem to give it a problem
<nova> how do I make a file paste into /usr/java  ?
<DBO> un_operateur, ahhhhh perhaps I misunderstand the situation then, but if the interfaces have a unique IP each, and you SSH to the wired one, that is the route it will use.  You can easily verify via iptables using some logging
<HymnToLife> interfear, or more likely the other way around
<interfear> HymnToLife: heh yes
<nova> how do I make a file paste into /usr/java  ?
<nova> bin file
<refus3d> nova cd to the /
<HymnToLife> nova, cp /path/to/file.bin /usr/java
<HymnToLife> as root
<refus3d> then rmdir
<darius_> magicbronson_: might want to try the same thing with "telnet -b .." to confirm that TCP is being allows in both directions on the wireless internet
<nova> ok the bin file is on my desktop so whats the exact command?
<darius_> magicbronson_: interface
<HymnToLife> nova, sudo cp ~/Desktop/filename.bin /usr/java
<nova> thank you
<un_operateur> DBO, whether SSH will be directed over the wired link depends on whether the router/switch directs layer2 traffic over that link or not -- if a recent CAM table update preferred to keep the wireless link's MAC address in an ARP update, it's likely that link will be used instead
<un_operateur> DBO, but yes, i agree on logging... its the only definite way to find out
<DBO> ok I see where we are getting too
<DBO> yes in that kind of setup you could have that issue
<Tomcat_> nova: What are you trying to do generally? There are probably better ways.
<DBO> un_operateur, I thought we were speaking of a single ssh session which would have originated on the wired interface
<Sebboh> Tomcat_, 'probably'?
<Sebboh> :)\
<DBO> un_operateur, one could easily force iptables to block port 22 on wlan0
<magicbronson_> darius_: what would that whole telnet command be? sorry
<darius_> magicbronson_: I suspect that either the system or the router is still trying to send packets over the wired interface.  If practical, you could try rebootin gthe router after the wired interface has been unplugged.  Also, may want to have the remote end disable the wired port (instead of just unplugging) to test
<Tomcat_> Sebboh: Well he's talking about /usr/java and a bin file... he *probably* wants to install java, and there's 1) a package and 2) a debian-way(tm) to manually install Java :)
<chrisg0619> LjL: it works, and i'm chatting on IRC from ubuntu--w00t!  now, how do i uninstall openoffice.org and evolution without driving my computer nuts?
<un_operateur> DBO, IIRC I think it is the machine with the two interfaces that is also the SSH server -- but the point i am making is, multiple IP addresses in the same subnet assigned to different interfaces on the same machine is almost always a bad idea
<darius_> magicbronson: "telnet -b 192.168.2.3 www.google.com 80"
<darius_> magicbronson: then "tcpdump -i wlan0 port 80"
<Sebboh> tomcat_, I'm with you all the way on that. =)
<kitche> chrisg0619: well it'll be hard to remove evolution since gnome depends on it
<LjL> chrisg0619, well, how did you uninstall them last time?
<chrisg0619> kitche: it does?  I see...
<magicbronson_> darius_: "Connected to va-in-f104.google.com."
<chrisg0619> LjL: package manager.
<DBO> un_operateur, it will be a bigger issue to the server than to the router, the router does not know that they are even the same computer, unique MAC and unique IP = no CAM list conflict
<Tomcat_> Sebboh: :D
<chrisg0619> kitche: so can I uninstall OpenOffice.org without ruining Gnome?
<darius_> magicbronson_: tcpdump it to verify that it all went over the wireless interface
<kitche> chrisg0619: yeah you can remove OpenOffice
<noelferreira_> there's any command to see my notebook model?
<chrisg0619> kitche, LjL: thanks for all your help; I really appreciate it!
<weem> how long is installing ubuntu from the disc suposed to take?
<DBO> weem, anywhere from half an hour to an hour and a half depending on the computer
<LjL> chrisg0619, i'm not exactly sure what packages can be safely removed... but i guess openoffice.org-writer and friends should be safe to remove
<weem> DBO oh ok
<SubMOA> Help! I can't Top-Kill a process!
<refus3d> weem, 12 days or so?
<weem> cus its been like 5 lol
<SubMOA> oh wait
<SubMOA> an idea just dawned on me
<weem> refus3d .....
<DBO> weem, yeah thats a problem
<magicbronson_> darius_: looks like it
<magicbronson_> darius_: so this is good news
<refus3d> weem, took me 12 days to get it working
<magicbronson_> darius_: should i be worried about the 0 link quality?
<weem> its only been like 15 minutes but the top and bottem bars froze
<chrisg0619> LjL: all right; I'll do that.
<weem> can still click the two icons on my desktok tho
<weem> desktop
<darius_> magicbronson_: well.. you may want to try pinging with a large payload.  but I think it's just a driver issue (of not reporting correctly)
<magicbronson_> darius_: cool, hope so
<Renan_s2> Hello, how can I increase the maximum number of open files? Some applications are complaining about "not enough files"
<magicbronson_> darius_: thanks for your help
<darius_> magicbronson_: since half of you ssh session is going over the wireless link now - I don't think it's a problem
<SubMOA> HAHA! I prevail!! nevermind :O)
<MTecknology> When I boot into Ubuntu install I have the options presented to me. I select the install option and it goes. It gives me a few errors and then goes into install asking me for a language. I try to select English but my keyboard has quit working.
<magicbronson_> darius_: nice
<MTecknology> PS2 kayboard
<weem> DBO - so even though the top and bottem two bars are frozen, should i just keep it running?
<darius_> magicbronson_: try having your remote hands disable the wired interface on the PC (this should tear down the local route, etc)
<DBO> weem, what step is it on?
<darius_> magicbronson_: of course, they'll need to be capable of bringing it back up
<weem> 5 out of 6
<weem> and i minimized it
<interfear> When I boot up 6.10 the bootup screen (where you see the ubuntu progress bar) looks skewed and only grey in color, could this be an Xorg problem or something else?
<weem> now it's frozen but i can still run the two things off the desktop
<StingRay> Hi. Can somebody tell me how to restrict a user to gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DBO> weem, how long has it been running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220.226.57.125]  by LjL
<weem> like 10 minutes
<refus3d> Strider,
<DBO> weem, just wait
<weem> kk
<interfear> my bootup screen looks like this..
<interfear> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4922303/22-10-06_1325.jpg
<DBO> StingRay, how hard do you want to make it to get around?
<interfear> i hear its a common problem now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-186.d-ip.magma.ca]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<StingRay> enough DBO
<DBO> StingRay, in most situations it would of course still be possible to get around using a console, is that ok?
<StingRay> auth requisite pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup <GROUP NAME>
<StingRay> tried this ... :(
<StingRay> ok DBO
<DBO> StingRay, are you using gdm or kdm?
<un_operateur> StingRay, by "restrict a user to gnome" i suppose you mean prohibit a user from changing their window manager/desktop environment to KDE or XFCE, etc?
<StingRay> both
<weem> DBO - do i even need to install this? i am only DLing to run 1 app then never use it again lol
<nazgul> damn ... where was the location again of the .desktop files that show up in gdm as sessions?
<DBO> StingRay, how are you using both...
<DBO> StingRay, you can only use one or the other
<gaten> how do you run inetd? i see no script nor daemon
<StingRay> nope. I don't want to allow the user to login at all to gnome
<DBO> weem, what are you looking to do?
<Shocka311> Can anyone tell me how to see how much ram I have
<StingRay> not simultaniosly of course DBO
<weem> run Airsnort
<nazgul> Shocka311: in a terminal, type "free -m"
<DBO> weem, get backtrack (live CD)
<Tomcat_> Shocka311: free -m in console, or open gnome-system-monitor
<StingRay> I want to restrict some of the users to login to X via gdm
<weem> DBO - I have it...isnt working out
<magicfinger> hello i still cant get this ubuntu disk to boot during start up any ideas?
<weem> so Airsnort would be easier
<un_operateur> StingRay, make sure root owns their .xinitrc file and set it to be read-only
<DBO> weem, unfortunate, tried knoppix with a security flavor?
<weem> idk what that is
<Asc> You can run multiple window managers simultaneously by executing /usr/bin/gdmflexisserver
<Shocka311> which line tells me the ram?
<DBO> StingRay, that is going to be more complex than expected
<weem> cant i just DL airsnort when running ubuntu off the CD
<nazgul> Shocka311: beneath "total"
<StingRay> un_operateur, won't this affect kde also for this user?
<DBO> StingRay, the easiest way would be of course to limit their access to the .desktop files (users who cant read the file wont have it listed)
<un_operateur> StingRay, get a user to select a WM .. after they have done that, lock their .xinitrc files
<un_operateur> s/files/file/
<weem> DBO - cant i just DL airsnort when running ubuntu off the CD
<nix_ferret> What C++ program would you folks recommend for a n00b that runs ubuntu?
<DBO> weem, yes
<Shocka311> it says 218 mem and 431 swap, which one is my ram
<weem> so should i just turn off my comp now and reboot from CD?
<StingRay> un_operateur, sorry for asking but what is WM
<kitche> Shocka311: the mem
<DBO> StingRay, if you have few users xinitrc is easy enough, but that requires manual selection
<un_operateur> StingRay, Window Manager
<DBO> StingRay, WM == gnome or KDE
<Shocka311> thanks
<reiatzu> Window manager, StingRay
<nazgul> Shocka311: "mem".
<StingRay> thanks DBO
<DBO> StingRay, how many users?
<nix_ferret> I tried anjuta but it keeps crashing.
<weem> DBO - so should i just turn off my comp now and reboot from CD?
<killsythe> how do i show hidden files?
<kitche> killsythe: in what in terminal it's just ls -a
<StingRay> not much only 3 at the moment. Can you tell me if this will affect also freenx :)
<nix_ferret> killsythe, in the gui or in command line?
<killsythe> in the gui
<Tomcat_> Nah... Gnome & KDE are no WMs.
<DBO> StingRay, ok here is how I would do it
<neurotech> How can I play embedded movies in Firefox that have the ID "mplayer2"
<nix_ferret> ctrl+h
<DBO> StingRay, I qualify that with the note that I tend to look for overly complex solutions that scale well
<un_operateur> Tomcat_, are they webservers? :>
<nix_ferret> or view>hidden files
<kitche> un_operateur: theya re actually DE (desktop environments)
<killsythe> how do i navigate to a hidden directory in terminal
<nix_ferret> Any of you ladies do C++?
<weem> DBO - so should i just turn off my comp now and reboot from CD?
<_Shadowfax_> is there any bluetooth phone program in ubuntu?
<kitche> killsythe: cd dir
<DBO> StingRay, in your /usr/share/xsessions dir there are a bunch of .desktop files
<DBO> weem, yes
<StingRay> DBO, I am all ears
<nazgul> killsythe: "cd .hiddendirname"
<neurotech> How can I play embedded movies in Firefox that have the ID "mplayer2"?
<nix_ferret> killsythe, just type "cd /folder/folder/folder
<un_operateur> kitche, they are also window managers since they control things like title bars, decoarations, title-bar-actions, locations, dimensions, shading, etc etc
<kitche> un_operateur: well metacity does that alogn with kwin
<DBO> StingRay, in there chown the gnome related .desktop files to root:gnomeusers
<killsythe> hm, i checked off "show hidden and backup files" in file browser and i'm not getting anything
<DBO> StingRay, in there chown the kde related .desktop files to root:kdeusers
<DBO> StingRay, then set those files to have the permission of 640 (so they are NOT world readable)
<nix_ferret> neurotech, I may be wrong but you need the mplayer plug-in that launches them in totem
<StingRay> Thank you DBO. I am starting right away
<DBO> then you make 2 groups, one called, gnomeusers, and one called kdeusers
<DBO> (actually do that first)
<neurotech> nix_ferret: Where can I get that?
<neurotech> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<DBO> StingRay, assign users to those groups based upon your preference
<killsythe> also, when i try to navigate to the hidden folder in terminal, it tells me "no such file or folder", although ls -a did return it
<DBO> and those are the only desktops they will have access to
<killsythe> any ideas?
<StingRay> I thought finally I will be dealing with groups again ;)
<DBO> StingRay, I like doing things this way
<DBO> StingRay, make sure to add yourself to those groups too or else you wont have access
<DBO> StingRay, note that this will NOTE effect startx, only gdm and kdm
<nix_ferret> neurotech, click the 'add ons' in the firefox menu and then click get plug-ins in firefox. Takes you right there
<StingRay> there is always a console :)
<DBO> s/NOTE/NOT/
<Preserved> Hi, I am hoping someone is willing to help me solve my problem with my graphics card? I am an unfortunate owner of an ATI card that just doesn't wanna function.
<StingRay> tty i mean
<killsythe> oh nevermind, i got it...thanks for your help
<nix_ferret> neurotech, Tools>Add Ons>Extentions "Get Extentions"
<nix_ferret> Ok, so, no one does the C++ business here?
<reiatzu> ?
<reiatzu> business?
<darius_> nix_ferret: vi and gcc
<nix_ferret> What C++ program would you folks recommend for a n00b that runs ubuntu?
<darius_> nix_ferret: or check out Eclipse
<nix_ferret> darius_, old-school. You use a text pad to code? Damn dude, that's hard core.
<Preserved> So I would be guessing that to get a ATI graphic card to work under Ubuntu you have to be really lucky?
<DBO> StingRay, mmmm actually because gdm and kdm run as root, this may not work...
<DBO> StingRay, I will have to look and see exactly how those scripts get executed, they might actually get executed by root
<noiesmo> Hello All.  If I have dual boot system am I able to use say vmware to run my windows install whilst in linux or do I need to reinstall windows thru vmware?
<nix_ferret> I "guess" that is the preferred way to do it.
<StingRay> At first I thought manipulating the /etc/init.d/gdm will work setting to 640... but...
<darius_> nix_ferret: cannot deal with it any other way :)
<bruenig> noiesmo, you would need to reinstall through vmware, or you can just restart the computer and pick the windows partition
<DBO> StingRay, no thats run as root
<StingRay> I see
<noiesmo> bruenig, k will reinstall
<nix_ferret> darius_, I'll check out eclipse, thx. I know, my bro is a hard-core programmer and he tells me to use notepad. Dunno, guess I just a wuss.
<StingRay> I say this DBO: http://kbase.redhat.com/faq/FAQ_43_9247.shtm
<kwood> could anyone tell me why ubuntu when trying to resize a disk freezes and why if i try to edit partition manually also freezes up.
<StingRay> But it is not helping me, probably because of the root
<darius_> nix_ferret: http://www.eclipse.org/home/categories/languages.php
<nix_ferret> nice. thx.
<StingRay> I saw I meant, DBO
<DBO> StingRay, that would restrict gnome access to a set of users and disallow X access all together to everyone else
<DBO> StingRay, thats also the proper way to do things =P
<kwood> wouild there be an error log of it?
<chrissturm> nix_ferret: http://www.eclipse.org/callisto/c-dev.php
<nix_ferret> You guys are all right...
<weem> DBO
<DBO> weem
<weem> it saids to install, i gotta do ./configure, make, makeinstall
<weem> how's that done
<DBO> weem, just do sudo apt-get install airsnort
<weem> lol
<weem> wtf
<kitche> weem: your way was to compile it from source
<nix_ferret> weem, it's already in the repository built for ubuntu, no need to recompile it unless you need something special
<nix_ferret> I believe the saying is "whoop, there it is..."
<stickciv> i need a bit of help installing ubuntu
<weem> well
<bruenig> stickciv, specifically...
<weem> when i double click airsnort.exe it saids cannot open.....no application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file
<bruenig> weem, .exe?
<nix_ferret> lol weem
<stickciv> here's the problem: when i boot fromt he cd and select the option to run the live cd, it does its loading thing, then gets to a screen saying that X server could not be started, because it isnt correctly configured
<nix_ferret> that's for windows
<Preserved> Could somebody translate this?
<Preserved> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo
<Preserved> name of display: :0.0
<Preserved> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Preserved>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<Preserved>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<Preserved>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<Preserved>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<Preserved> Sorry
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> !paste
<chrissturm> why is cyrus-imapd in universe? is there a imap sever in main?
<imbecile> okay you guys i have a question.. can i install kde apps on gnome desktop?? i feel so stupid asking this
<bruenig> imbecile, yep
<imbecile> nice
<stickciv> I try doing sude dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<weem> yeah
<nix_ferret> imbecile, yes you can
<kitche> imbecile: yes they will pull kde also probably
<weem> undler the folder "bin"
<weem> it has that
<stickciv> i blast through that yet it still gives me an error
<nix_ferret> imbecile, don't feel stupid, I just asked that last week
<imbecile> thanks you guys
<bruenig> hmmm, nix_ferret assumes he isn't stupid....
<imbecile> nix_ferret, hehe
<Preserved> Could somebody please translate this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39256/
<imbecile> thanks you guys, ya'll rock
<nix_ferret> bruenig, lol, nice. The more I learn the more stupid I feel.
<stickciv> could someone help me?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<weem> ...so how do i run the program?
<stickciv> here's the problem: when i boot fromt he cd and select the option to run the live cd, it does its loading thing, then gets to a screen saying that X server could not be started, because it isnt correctly configured
<stickciv> I try doing sude dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stickciv> i blast through that yet it still gives me an error
<kitche> weem after you get it from the repo you just open up a terminal and type airsnort
<Dimensions>  can some one help ... i can ssh into remote pc but when i am transfering file i get Permission Denied Publickey lost connection
<stickciv> Fatal server Error: could not find screen
<bruenig> weem, delete all of that stuff you downloaded, then open up a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install airsnort"
<kitche> stickciv: the error would help pastebin it please
<bruenig> weem, after that does its thing, do man airsnort, should tell you what you can do with it.
<nix_ferret> weem, you can't really. Go to the terminal and do a sudo apt-get install airsnort
<ubuntu_> i have ubuntu 6.10 installed and i installed openfiler to try it out for a nas and it corrupted my grub how do i go about restoring/reinstalling the grub
<stickciv> Well, here's the second part of my problem, the computer now refuses to boot off cd's stat. No cd will boot it, even though its configured in the BIOS to boot off the cd
<weem> i did
<weem> and it saids
<stickciv> it just goes straight to the HD
<weem> E: Couldn't find package airsnort
<bruenig> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<bruenig> weem, you need to enable universe, what version of ubuntu are you using and have you ever messed with your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<weem> 6.10 and no
<nix_ferret> weem, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you need to enable the ubuntu universe
<Preserved> Uhm, wouldn't it be easier to do it with synaptic?
<weem> all i wanna do is run this 1 thing lol
<weem> didnt mess with anything
<bruenig> weem, ok open a terminal and copy and paste the following all of it:sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install airsnort
<weem> just botted from CD
<robtp> can someone tell me whats wrong with this: for (unsigned int i=0; i<=num; i++) {sum += i;}
<weem> haha
<weem> ok 1 sec
<nix_ferret> yes, it would be. weem, to the bat-mobile, err...synaptic
<nix_ferret> weem, WAIT! That formats your hard drive!
<kitche> nix_ferret: ?
<chrissturm> can i tell apt-cache to search only packages in main?
<bruenig> is nix_ferret saying my command formats the hard drive?
<nix_ferret> jk
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<robtp> nevermind, btw
<vulcanius> has anyone installed gnome 2.2 with ubuntu yet?
<robtp> vulcanius: 2.20?
<robtp> vulcanius: because there was also a 2.2 :)
<ryanakca> stupid question: I had found a script thingy for a borderless, menuless, transparent konsole/terminal centered right in the middle of my desktop, behind all windows 6-7 months ago... I can't seem to find it... anybody have a link?
<vulcanius> heh, meant 2.20, yes
<weem> kk bruenig i did that
<weem> DLing now
<weem> ok it finished
<robtp> vulcanius: isn't 2.17 the current unstable release?
<bruenig> weem, do "man airsnort"
<Tomcat_> robtp: Correct.
<weem> yeah it opened the manual
<bruenig> weem, so read it, figure out what you are doing and do it
<vulcanius> .....i believe.....you may be correct
<robtp> vulcanius: you can use garnome or jhbuild to build 2.17, or else upgrade to edgy
<imbecile> how do i install wireshark?
<robtp> errr... feisty
<bruenig> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<vulcanius> lol, i was about to say
<bruenig> imbecile, have you enabled the universe repository?
<vulcanius> robtp, are you running feisty or edgy?
<imbecile> bruenig, no how do i do that?
<nix_ferret> imbecile, use the code above from bruenig except change airsnort to wireshark
<robtp> vulcanius: edgy, i dont like surprises
<vulcanius> lol
<bruenig> imbecile, run the following command, the entire thing: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wireshark
<imbecile> bruenig, i'm using dapper drake
<bruenig> imbecile, ok then do this: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install airsnort
<bruenig> or with wireshark not airsnort
<imbecile> bruenig thanks
<imbecile> this installs repo's as well?
<bruenig> imbecile, it enables all the ubuntu repos
<imbecile> bruenig, thanks
<vulcanius> man oh man I wish beryl had better multihead support
<refus3d> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<apokryphos> refus3d: what?
<DBO> yes?
<tonyyarusso> Hmmm?
<rob> huh?
<refus3d> shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/refus3d]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<webmaren> it's always nice to login in the middle of an argument
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Can anyone tell me the name of the program that handles pdf-viewing in gnome?
<morghanphoenix> Graphics problems glxinfo gives this:
<morghanphoenix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<morghanphoenix> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Madpilot> baxter_kylie, evince
<baxter_kylie> Madpilot: Thank you!
<morghanphoenix> any idea what's wrong here?
<nix_ferret> baxter_kylie, or adobe reader for *nix
<kitche> morghanphoenix: you can enable it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<morghanphoenix> um, how many kilobytes is a 64MB video card?
<imbecile> whats the name of ubuntus package manager? I have used fc and am used to yum
<morghanphoenix> I forgot the multiplier
<nix_ferret> err, 64x8000 ??
<nova> how do I install a cpkg file?
<Madpilot> imbecile, apt, or apt-get/aptitude/Synaptic
<nova> cedega
<imbecile> madpilot, thanks
<nova> how do I install a cpkg file? from the desktop
<webmaren> morganphoenix MB = 1024KB
<nova> how do I install a cpkg file?
<SoulChild> Yo i love Ubuntu
<nova> me 2 :)
<nova> how do I install a cpkg file?
* webmaren hugs SoulChild
<SoulChild> ***webmaren :D
<nova> how do I install a cpkg file?
<webmaren> lol greg_ got coronated hehe
<webmaren> nova: if nobody answers, nobody has answer
<nova> sorry
<nova> thought they just did not give a damn
<webmaren> nova: please don't keep repeating the same question again and again
<nova> sorry
<Virtuall> what is cpkg?
<nova> beats me
<djm62> Is banshee on ubuntu 6.10 with ~1300 files known for being quite slow (using up 100% CPU on changing from viewing "Music Library" to "ipod" for long enough to read a longish webpage?)
<nova> its a file that cedega is on
<Virtuall> :
<Music_Shuffle> djm62, Amarok isn't, neither is Quod Libre or RhythmBox, I would venture to guess that Banshee isn't either >.>
<djm62> I've googled it, and tried removing ~.gnome2/banshee but with no effect
<djm62> Music_Shuffle: I used rhythmbox and it was absolutely fine, but I got a gift of an iPod- I'm still trying to calibrate my expectations of normal behaviour with one
<Music_Shuffle> >.>?
<Music_Shuffle> Why Banshee?
<Music_Shuffle> You can sync with other programs.
<monArch> and now discconect
<djm62> I can sync wth gtkpod and banshee- if I can sync with anything else, I have no idea how to do it, hence moving from software I was pretty much happy with
<nova> ok im back :)
<MTecknology> is anybody in here extremely bored?
<lubix> MTecknology, did you ever get that keyboard working
* djm62 has been waiting ~30min while synching ipod
<MTecknology> lubix, ya it was a BIOS thing
<grzesiekP> hi
<djm62> assez bored
<squiggly> i'd like to lubix your assfole
<MTecknology> lubix, you bored?
<lubix> squiggly,
<MTecknology> by bored, i mean EXTREMELY
<lubix> that was uncalled for
<grzesiekP> can I find somebody  using beryl?
<lubix> grzesiekP, im using beryl
<Music_Shuffle> Hai?
<squiggly> where is chanserv
<MTecknology> grzesiekP, i do, probably can't help
<grzesiekP> what vc you need for this candy?
<lubix> VC?
<Music_Shuffle> VC?
<squiggly> DCC SEND FAGGOTDETECTOR 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<grzesiekP> video card
<lubix> any...
<Music_Shuffle> grzesiekP, you should be fine with almost any really.
<lubix> it is a bit complicated to set it up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b djm62!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b unixslut!*@*]  by LjL
<MTecknology> grzesiekP, long as you use 6.10, troubles with 6.06
<nix_ferret> I think he's too lazy to type video card
<grzesiekP> GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x will do?
<Music_Shuffle> Try it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b czedlitz!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b excess!*@*]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> I bet you can run it at least minimally.
<lubix> you need AIGXL...
<Music_Shuffle> With a 6800 I can run in total.
<MTecknology> LjL, why the bans?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b imbecile!*@*]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> AIGLX is default in Edgy.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell MTecknology about exploit | MTecknology, see the private message from Ubotu
<nix_ferret> Did I get banned?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b strider!*@*]  by LjL
<nix_ferret> err, kicked
<lubix> Music_Shuffle, i didnt have it installed by default
* mode/#ubuntu [+b esaym!*@*]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> LjL, do you have like...a keybinding for that or something?
<Music_Shuffle> lubix, its default!
<webmaren> LjL, how many people are you gonna ban
* eXCeSS was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Your router has a problem, please read the topic for how to fix it)
* esaym was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Your router has a problem, please read the topic for how to fix it)
<MTecknology> LjL, interesting... tought love
<AfterDeath_> LjL: WAIT
<Music_Shuffle> All the exploited ones.
* Strider was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Your router has a problem, please read the topic for how to fix it)
<AfterDeath_> you didn't make a redirecting ban
<lubix> well i had to enable it first before it would let me use beryl
<AfterDeath_> LjL: they won't get sent to the right channel
<webmaren> LjL: ...
<LjL> agh
<ezenu> ubotu, tell ezenu about exploit
<DBO> LjL, redirect bans buddy
<LjL> ...
<nix_ferret> Come on linksys don't fail me now...!
<SoulChild> HEY How can i configure my sound devices in gnome ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b djm62!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b unixslut!*@*]  by LjL
<crimsun> SoulChild: by using System> Preferences> Sound
* mode/#ubuntu [-b czedlitz!*@*]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> SoulChild, System --> Preferences --> Sound?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b excess!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b imbecile!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b strider!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b esaym!*@*]  by LjL
<_226> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<_226> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<_226> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<_226> hate it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b djm62!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b unixslut!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b czedlitz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b excess!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<crimsun> _226: so generate the necessary locales.
<grzesiekP> thank you guys, back to work, see you soon!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b imbecile!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b strider!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b esaym!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<SoulChild> Music_Shuffle: hmm, i mean: i have two devices to choose there but i only want the OSS device.... how can i remove the alsa device
<nix_ferret> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Music_Shuffle> SoulChild, if you switch, you can just leave the ALSA one, can't you?
* czedlitz was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Your router has a problem, please read the topic for how to fix it)
* imbecile was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Your router has a problem, please read the topic for how to fix it)
<nix_ferret> Ok, what is this router problem
<grzesiekP> this channel looks like one arm bandit ;o) bye for now
<Sebboh> LjL,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Music_Shuffle> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Sebboh> what's this?  Are those non-idented users?
<Music_Shuffle> nix_ferret, that was for you.
<SoulChild> Music_Shuffle: Yes but the problem is, that my hotkeys don't work properly on the alsa device, and it won't be fixed unless Alsa is uninstalled...
<nix_ferret> cool, thx
<LjL> Sebboh: no, see Ubotu above
<Music_Shuffle> And Sebboh could read that too :P
<LjL> sorry for the mistake people
<melon_> ok - i've been instructed to do: sudo make install <-- i get a response saying make: command not found.. (still new) - what's it mean 'n how can i fix it?
<SoulChild> Music_Shuffle, coul'd it be dangerous if i remove the alsa packages
<Music_Shuffle> SoulChild, no idea then, sorry. I've never removed it myself. >.>
<SoulChild> okay thanks
<sheri> how do i reinstall the grub
<Music_Shuffle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<webmaren> oh I figured it out now, somebody if screwing with their routers and so LjL is just trying to protect the people on the channel
<melon_> lol - nm
<nn> how do i switch io schedulers to deadline at runtime?
<LjL> webmaren: and trying to make it less interesting for people to try the exploit in the first place
<webmaren> ah
<webmaren> i see clearly now
<gaten> I'm having trouble connecting to a smaba share on my ubuntu server from my ubuntu desktop. i can connect from windows just fine. the problem is it wont accept my password, but ive set it up with smbpasswd on the server and tested it on windows and still no go. any thoughts?
<nix_ferret> Is there a list of routers or something so I can see if mine is on it. I think I use 6667 for emule too
<Sebboh> My client didn't mention any incoming DCC requests.  ...The irc client has to respond first, of course.  The initial DCC handshake goes over IRC protocol only.
<LjL> Sebboh: there was no *real* DCC request
<Music_Shuffle> nix_ferret, its a port exploit based on client.
<kitche> nix_ferret: if you didn't get disconnected then your fine
<Music_Shuffle> You're here. ;P
<nix_ferret> schweet
<vulcanius> ...i've had the same 3 emails in my inbox all month....
<vulcanius> i feel so alone
<Music_Shuffle> Its k, I get no mail either.
<Music_Shuffle> Usually anyways.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gaten> send your email to a spam list, you'll feel real popular then
<webmaren> i once stopped checking my email for like 2 mos
<vulcanius> lol
<webmaren> i had 123 messages
<vulcanius> email is so 2006 anyways
* marittiello night to all
<IndyGunFreak> vulcanius,  so whats the new rage?
<webmaren> i was like "whoa"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b djm62!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<vulcanius> I think last I heard the clothing stores were trying to bring back snail mail
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<vulcanius> kinda like a retro style
<webmaren> vuclanius: roflol
<vulcanius> with eggshell envelopes
<IndyGunFreak> !snail mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snail mail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> thats crazy
<webmaren> bwahahaha
<vulcanius> yeah
<webmaren> snail mail is so pathetic
<Sebboh> LjL, fake ones are just irc CTCPs, too. =)  ..I can see how such a thing could be a problem, if the user's client accepts the request and tries to connect, and the bad guy specifies the same port the user is using for her irc connection (... the LOCAL port...) *AND* the router has fubar nat.  Heh.  Not bloody likely.
<IndyGunFreak> it is.
<webmaren> i got a letter from my host brother in Japan (I live in MD, USA)
<Sebboh> Oh, there's 833 people in there.  I guess that that changes things..  Target rich environment. =P
<baxter_kylie> can anyone tell me where I change the default program for a filetype in gnome/nautilus/firefox/etc ?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<webmaren> on like Dec 27
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<LjL> Sebboh: it's not a problem with the *clients*, it's a problem with their routers. and it doesn't even have to be a CTCP
<webmaren> it was dated Dec 1
<LjL> but yeah we're badly offtopic
<webmaren> i was like, damn
<vulcanius> webmaren: lol, wasn't the suspense just killing you?
<weem> godamnit wep just BE CRACKED
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<gaten> baxter_kylie:  in nautilus, right click on the file and click on the "open with" tab
<weem> im gonna kcik ur ass
<webmaren> vulcanius: I wasn't actually expecting anything
<LjL> !language | weem
<ubotu> weem: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<weem> :(
<baxter_kylie> gaten: that changes it permanently?
<weem> the a word...my bad
<gaten> baxter_kylie:  it should yes
<webmaren> vulcanius: I emailed him my resonse
<IndyGunFreak> weem, what makes you think wep must be cracked?
<webmaren> vulcanius: Probably arrived about 3 minutes after i sent it
<karat> I've got mplayer on my dapper kubuntu system, for some reason a lot of .wmv files won't play
<karat> Is there a win32codec package or something?
<weem> cus i need this key...so it must be :)
<Sebboh> LjL, well something is missing from the story. *shrug*
<webmaren> vulcanius: there's a comparision for ya
<djm62> anyway, a couple of questions: has anyone found banshee to be (extremely, if I wasn't patient I'd kill the process thinking it had crashed) slow with ~1300 files, and how long does it take to update a few (4) albums on ipod (almost 50min here)?
<vulcanius> lol
<Music_Shuffle> 50 minutes?!
<gaten> I'm having trouble connecting to a smaba share on my ubuntu server from my ubuntu desktop. i can connect from windows just fine. the problem is it wont accept my password, but ive set it up with smbpasswd on the server and tested it on windows and still no go. any thoughts?
<Music_Shuffle> What's total size of the albums you're moving?
<MTecknology> so, no extremely bored ppl?
<thelubix> yes i am
<thelubix> i want to jump
<Music_Shuffle> I am, but we congregate in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<MTecknology> thelubix, i need help setting up my server
<webmaren> ciao going exclusively to offtopic
<djm62> Music_Shuffle: they're being converted from .ogg too, but using gtkpod it takes a few minutes for an mp3-encoded album: not unusable, but makes me wonder if USB isn't at full speed
<MTecknology> thelubix, just moved from windows and kept some things on my HD
<thelubix> like what?
<Music_Shuffle> gtkpod moves 1 album in ~3 minutes.
<voraistos> Hello guys!(and girls, if applicable :) )
<Music_Shuffle> Hi0,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b czedlitz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<MTecknology> thelubix, mysql database, web sites - 3 of em
<thelubix> i should put up a website
<thelubix> and complain on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thelubix> no one would read it
<djm62> Music_Shuffle: when I close banshee it gets to "The window "Banshee Music Player" is not responding."
<karat> Is there nothing in ubuntu for mplayer w32codecs?
<Music_Shuffle> thelubix, hush! ;P
<MTecknology> thelubix, any help?
<Music_Shuffle> karat, eh? There are...
<Music_Shuffle> djm62, kill it? Lol.
<karat> Music_Shuffle, where?
* thelubix is really feeling the effects of isolation
<Music_Shuffle> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> Err...
<SeanPint> hey whats a good starter distro?
<Music_Shuffle> !proprietary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thelubix> win32 is a API
<Music_Shuffle> .../sigh.
<nix_ferret> SeanPint, ubuntu
<thelubix> Music_Shuffle, what do you want to know?
<eimajenthat> Howdo.  Running Ubuntu Edgy Eft, and I just installed VMWare server.  I was going through the config script, and then it said it couldn't find the super-server.  Wants me to install inetd or xinetd.  I think I read somewhere that Edgy uses something snazzier than these now?  Is that correct?  And if so, how do I convince VMWare to use the snazzier thing?
<thelubix> SeanPint, this one
<Music_Shuffle> SeanPint, Ubuntu is pretty simple.
<SeanPint> is it easy to install etc?
<nix_ferret> I recommend 6.10
<SeanPint> i got a crap old laptop i want to use it on
<thelubix> i reccomdent 7.04 alpha
<djm62> Music_Shuffle: not sure about doing that while connected to a removable disk with a mysterious database rather than a normal filesystem... I know it won't do any permanent harm but it's inelegant :-S
<Music_Shuffle> SeanPint, IIRC, its something like 6 clicks + your name and computer name in total to install.
<eimajenthat> SeanPint: if the laptop's slow, consider Xubuntu
<MTecknology> thelubix, helping me out would help avoid the isolation feeling
<Music_Shuffle> djm62, Lol. True.  Why use Banshee over the default and over Amarok and GTKpod?
<Sebboh> LjL, ok, it seems that the affected routers are content aware: they are parsing the IRC stream.  That's why the client doesn't need to respond.  That's what I gather from the CVE, anyway..  *shrug* Back to work.
<thelubix> try fluxbox
<nix_ferret> I tried centos, rhel, etc, and ubuntu. ubuntu had the best h/w support, was easy to install and seemed easy for n00bs like me
<SeanPint> its terrible, its only a old skool 1.1 celeron with 256 ram
<thelubix> id say ubuntu is hands down the best linux distro about
<ddaemon> Hello,
<thelubix> SeanPint, youd be fine with fluxbox or xfce
<djm62> Music_Shuffle: I'm going to look again at rhythmbox, but my (2G nano) ipod definitely wasn't working on it before
<eimajenthat> SeanPint: 1.1 GHz?
<voraistos> I want to set up a file server... on an already running server. The nfs shares part is not the problem. In fact i would like to add 2 discs(IDE) and make them work in one partition only (whatever the partition is). Thing is i dont know anything about raid, lvm, and what i should do.... (PS: there is no way i am reinstalling the system, and i would like to keep the existing data as well, if possible)
<SeanPint> aye
<ddaemon> I have a Lenovo X60s that hangs on startup when plugged into the dock
<nix_ferret> ddaemon, so take it off the dock. Ohh!
<Music_Shuffle> djm62, odd...really?
<eimajenthat> SeanPint: That's not that slow.  I ran Ubuntu like a champ on a PIII 750MHz, with hacking it up
<ddaemon> nix ferret, that's not a solution, but it works
<nix_ferret> lol
<thelubix> anyone want help?
<thelubix> ill have some
<ddaemon> it hangs when checking all file systems (fsck)
<harry> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eimajenthat> thelubix: What's the thing edgy has instead of inetd?
<djm62> Music_Shuffle: ah, whatever I changed to get auto-mounting has succeeded in making it show in rhythmbox.  I may look silly now, but I'll have tunes tomorrow!  thanks a lot for the advice
<ddaemon> i think it has something to do with the fact that the dock has the CDROM drive in it
<thelubix> inetd?
<e\ectro_> whats the package in the package manager that is used to install all the common apps for ubuntu
<ddaemon> eima, it's call upstart
<nix_ferret> ddaemon, does the lenovo hang when you boot docked, when you dock while it's on, or both?
<Tomcat_> eimajenthat: edgy doesn't need inetd because it runs services as daemons.
<ddaemon> just when I boot while docked
<kitche> e\ectro_: ubuntu-desktop
<Music_Shuffle> djm62, GL :D
<thelubix> kubuntu-desktop
<e\ectro_> kitche: I thought it was like accessorize
<e\ectro_> or something
<voraistos> #kubuntu is somewhere else pal
<nix_ferret> ddaemon, did you try changing your bios settings to not recognize the dock CD as a 'bootable' device?
<eimajenthat> Tomcat_: Cool, how do I tell VMware server?
<kitche> eimajenthat: upstart is just the init system
<Tomcat_> eimajenthat: What does it want to know?
<Tomcat_> eimajenthat: You can install inetd if you need it.
<djaka> I just did a fresj install of ubuntu 6.10 and it never prompted me for a root password so how do I change it
<ddaemon> nix_ferret, I don't think that's the problem because it's already booting into ubuntu when it hangs
<kitche> djaka: ubuntu doesn't use root
<eimajenthat> kitche: Thanks, I think that's what I was thinking of.  Obviously I was thinking of the wrong thing, but at least now it has a name.
<kitche> !sudo|djaka
<ubotu> djaka: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SeanPint> just looking at xubuntu, looks alright
<voraistos> pretty slow for gtk softs though
<djaka> Ok well does that mean I can not use graphical config tools as they prompt for a root password
<thelubix> SeanPint, you should save up and buy a mac
<ddaemon> but it's worth toying around in the bios.  I'll check
<eimajenthat> Tomcat_: http://pastey.net/4121
<reiki> ok who understands UUIDs? I'm trying to get an understanding. If , for example, /dev/hda1 has a UUID of 12345-1234 and then you physically move that drive so it's /dev/hdb1, the UUID still points to it? I don't understand what mechanism allows this to happen
<SeanPint> i cant afford a mac
<Music_Shuffle> djaka, for those, your user password is your 'root password'.
<voraistos> djaka: you can type sudo passwd to change the root password
<Nighteye> sup
<nix_ferret> SeanPint, you should save up and buy and IBM/Clone and run OSX.. :p
<SeanPint> was only 50 quid for this laptop so cant complain :D
<djaka> ok thanks guys
<Tomcat_> reiki: UUIDs are set when you format the partition... it's like a file on your partition that can be found and 100% correctly identify the partition.
<reiki> Tomcat_,  ok... but WHERE on the partition is the UUID information ?
<Music_Shuffle> ?
<Music_Shuffle> UUID information like the kind in /etc/fstab?
<eimajenthat> Tomcat_:  I'd rather not install it if I don't need it, but I don't know enough to work around it
<nix_ferret> Is there a way to get the 'recovery' mode to require a user login instead of bootinf strait to root?
<un_operateur> reiki, a UUID helps if you want to keep that as a volume label but change the physical device e.g. replace /dev/hda
<reiki> un_operateur, I understand that part. I am trying to find out HOW
<voraistos> anybody knows anything about raid and lvm ?
<LameBMX> nix_ferret, you can passwd protect alternative boot options
<Music_Shuffle> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Music_Shuffle> ubotu clearly does :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clearly does :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> reiki: In the filesystem header.
<LameBMX> nix_ferret, then they would need a pass to goto recovery mode
<voraistos> seen that already, but it doesnt help a lot
<voraistos> Music_Shuffle
<un_operateur> reiki, the UUIDs are just synlinks to devices -- thats all -- you find them in the /dev/disk directory
<Music_Shuffle> :(
<reiki> Tomcat_, so... not someplace where I could go look at it
<Tomcat_> reiki: At the beginning of the filesystem there is some info, like what FS (ext3, ntfs, reiser3/4, ...), where tree information is stored, etc...
<reiki> un_operateur, the UUID has to be somewhere other than in those symlinks
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, does anybody know how to determine the block size of a partition when its superblock is hosed?
<crimsun> reiki: see the source code for vol_id(8).
<Tomcat_> reiki: Sure you can... ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Tomcat_> reiki: Or vol_id, yes.
<un_operateur> reiki, have a look for yourself
<nix_ferret> LameBMX, I did that. It just doesn't seen too secure, but if someone has physical access your over anyway.
<alex-weej> reiki: the UUID of a partition never changes, unlike it's kernel-assigned name (e.g. sdc4, hdb3)
<voraistos> Well, i suppose i wil have to experiment and make a wiki entry myslef.......
<pauldaoust> (I want to restore the superblock from its backup, but I have to figure out the block size too, so I know what offset the backup is at.)
<reiki> alex-weej, wrong. I have CHANGED the UUID of a partition
<Tomcat_> reiki: UUIDs are also made to be different between computers all over the world, so if you had access to all disks in the world at the same time you could theoretically identify them by UUID.
<dolphin> i am using gaim and cannot get msn instant messager to work, does anyone know what i need to do to use msn messanger on gaim
<alex-weej> reiki: never changes under normal use. sheesh!
<alex-weej> reiki: that's the whole point of it, swap your disks around controllers and linux won't boot if you use /dev/sd* identifiers in your fstab
<voraistos> dolphin: works out of the box pal
<un_operateur> Tomcat_, thats supposing a lot of things, but there is no guarantee that two computers will not produce the same UUID
<alex-weej> reiki: whereas with UUIDs, as long as the disk is in your system somewhere, it'll work :)
<kitche> dolphin: if it's not working hten MS played with their network again
<Nighteye> secret
<seb-> how activate sleep mode ?
<reiki> alex-weej, yes I understand WHY they are there. I am just trying to understand more about how they work. What "ties" tehm to a particular file system
<dolphin> thanks that may be it
<Tomcat_> un_operateur: That's why I said in theory. I skimmed the UUID standard, and it's supposed to work... but not guaranteed. :)
<un_operateur> reiki, IIRC is it udev that controls the creation and linking of UUIDs -- and you are under no obligation to use them
<LameBMX> nix_ferret, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto ... 1-2-2-e has info about locking out alternative boot options in grub
<Tomcat_> reiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_Unique_Identifier <--- standard is linked and explained there
<crimsun> you could, of course, heed what we've been saying regarding vol_id(8)'s source code...
<reiki> so if I understand this correctly... if I switch things around physically... and I get confused about which UUID belongs where. I can mount the partition, go to it, and use vol_id to see what the UUID is?
<pauldaoust> does anyone have any idea how to determine the blocksize on an ext2 partition when the superblock is hosed?
<Tomcat_> reiki: Yes.
<reiki> Tomcat_, I read that. I understood parts of it :)
<crimsun> reiki: sure. vol_id -u foo.
<LameBMX> nix_ferret, yea physical access is hard to avoid .. best you can do is make it a pain in the bugger for them .. unless you feel like putting your comp in a save and entering in a safe combination everytime you need to put in a cd or hardboot your computer
<Asc> Does that mean I can delete the UUID things in /boot/grub/*lst and /etc/fstab, replace them with the old /dev/hd[whatever]  and not break anything?
<crimsun> Asc: correct.
<reiki> crimsun, can you do like.... vol_id -u /dev/hda1 even if /dev/hda1 is not mounted?
* Asc glees.
<reiki> or must it be mounted?
<LameBMX> nix cuz they can always livecd .. and chroot into your fs and have root that way
<Tomcat_> reiki: Yes.
<crimsun> Asc: unless of course you have a situation that -necessitates- mounting by uuid, in which case you'll find yourself in an eye-stabbity mood.
<Tomcat_> reiki: No need to mount it.
<nix_ferret> I just put a bunch of rare earth maganets in the door jamb
<reiki> ok.... starting to make sense. The actual UUID is in the file system header. Not like in a file or something
<Tomcat_> reiki: Doesn't really matter if it's in a file or in the fs header... at least not technically.
<reiki> Tomcat_,  ok.... but trying to understand if there's a way to "harvest" all of the UUIDs from a system. I would do that with vol_id... right?
<Tomcat_> reiki: Or by using "ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid", yes.
<Tomcat_> Because for vol_id, you need to know what partitions exist.
<reiki> I ask this because right now I have a swap partition that apparently doesn't have a UUID according to /dev/disk/by-uuid, blkid, whatever
<reiki> and even if I don't want to reference a swap partition by UUID, it can still HAVE one.
<Tomcat_> reiki: Did you hibernate to the swap partition recently?
<robtp> can anyone help me with mounting a hfs+ partition user-readable?
<reiki> I don't hibernate
<Tomcat_> Mh.
<reiki> in fact I have not yet seen my swap in use. I have 2 gigs of ram
<flyinghippo> Is it possible to create a script file in Ubuntu/Linux?  (Similar to a DOS Batch Files)
<Tomcat_> reiki: Yeah, with 1 or 2 gig of ram you rarely need swap.
<seb-> reiki: how suspend/hibernate? right clicking on 'battery charge monitor' doesn't have those options
<Tomcat_> flyinghippo: Absolutely, in a variety of languages.
<reiki> and if I do vol_id -u /dev/hdb5 (the swap partition) I get Error open volume
<crimsun> requires root privileges.
<flyinghippo> Tomcat_: What about a Terminal script?
<n0cturnal_> since installing 6.10 onto my laptop the network adapter seems to keep dieing the moment I put more than about 10kb/sec of traffic through it... only way to get it back is to reboot.. any ideas?
<reiki> ahh
<seb-> What panel icon has suspend/hibernate options?
<Tomcat_> flyinghippo: Create a new file, put "#!/usr/bin/bash" in the first line, then put in all the commands you want to use... make the file executable, and you're done.
<Tomcat_> flyinghippo: Terminal script?
<Tomcat_> n0cturnal_: Check dmesg/syslog output.
<un_operateur> Tomcat_, I think he means "shell script"
<reiki> crimsun, sudo vol_id -u /dev/hdb5 still gives me that error
<Tomcat_> seb-: gnome-power-manager
<flyinghippo> Tomcat_: A script that will carry out commands through terminal.
<crimsun> reiki: and /dev/hdb5 is valid?
<Tomcat_> flyinghippo: Yeah, that's what I meant.
<reiki> yes
<varsendaggr> hey does knoppix have ntfs r/wr   function?
<crimsun> reiki: what does fdisk -l say about /dev/hdb ?
<flyinghippo> I can't enter the "d" character in terminal, so I'm going to have to resort to scripting.
<n0cturnal_> NETDEV_TX_BUSY returned.. is the only message I get. any ideas?
<morphwvutuba> has anybody here ever used yahoo game channel?
<seb-> Tomcat_: thanks
<pauldaoust> morphwvutuba: ages ago. (but not with Linux)
<Tomcat_> n0cturnal_: I can only suggest to test the components singled out... try the network card somewhere else, try the access point somewhere else, etc.
<ddaemon> so I installed ubuntu desktop, but I'm thinking about removing things like open office.  This forces me to remove the package "ubuntu-desktop".  Is this a problem?
<n0cturnal_> tis a laptop, not wireless
<reiki> crimsun: ack!  I was supposed to be typing sdb5
<morphwvutuba> paul - it used to work with linux, now they're telling me i have to use IE & windows
<reiki> I'll try again :)
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: If you upgrade it will be... otherwise, no.
<un_operateur> reiki, have you checked your /etc/fstab -- mine has a UUID for the swap partition
<Tomcat_> n0cturnal_: Your wired connection is dying? o_O
<n0cturnal_> yah
<pauldaoust> morphwvutuba: poop. Well, maybe you can have success tricking Yahoo by installing the User Agent Switcher extension for Firefox
<seb-> Tomcat_: WHERE is gnome-power-manager in the maze of choice to "Add To Panel"? I can't find it :/
<ddaemon> Tomcat_, upgade meaning to feisty?
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: You should reinstall ubuntu-desktop before upgrading. Apart from that, there won't be problems *probably*.
<DrBanzai> I have a .bin/.toc set of files, that I need to burn to CD using an ATAPI burner...possible?
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: Yeah, to feisty.
<crimsun> DrBanzai: perhaps cdrdao + bchunk ?
<morphwvutuba> pauldaoust: i knew nothing of that extension
<reiki> un_operateur, yeah I'm trying to strqaighten up after cloning /dev/hda1 to /dev/sda1 and I have a feeling it's using the swap on /dev/hda5 as the swap file
<n0cturnal_> Tomcat_: was working fine in dapper, in edgy its just crappin itself
<crimsun> don't remember offhand if cdrdao handles tocs.
<ddaemon> Tomcat, what if I put "alternate" on instead, could I then do an upgrade to feisty?
<Tomcat_> seb-: It will be automatically added if you run gnome-power-manager and if it is configured to show up. But you can suspend/hibernate from the logout menu as well.
<ddaemon> seamlessly?
<Tomcat_> n0cturnal_: Weird. :\
<DrBanzai> crimsun, Well, when I go google for bchunk, it only mentions .bin and .cue files, does that matter?
<un_operateur> reiki, you should update fstab to reflect the changes, if you want them made i.e.
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: Nope. For upgrades you *need* ubuntu-desktop.
<reiki> I know I can just change fstab to use the device names like /dev/sdb5 for the swap, but I want to do this with UUIDs because I think that's how it's SUPPOSED to work
<nix_ferret> Anyone know the acpi commands to dim/brighten the lcd on a laptop?
<crimsun> DrBanzai: you can use cdrdao according to its man page.
<morphwvutuba> thanks for the tip, paul
<tyme> will ubuntu create a kde/gnome kicker like the new opensuse 10.2
<tyme> ?
<ddaemon> alright, Tomcat, good to know
<defiant> Does anyone know of a way (free) to run Office XP? Along with some other windows aps? I have wine installed but it is just not cutting it.
<crimsun> DrBanzai: "Instead of a toc-file a cue file (used by a famous DOS/Windows  mastering tool) may be used. See the CUE FILES section for more details."
<pauldaoust> morphwvutuba: no prob. give it a shot; doesn't work for Yahoo Music, but it works for other sites that 'require' IE. In some cases Firefox works better than IE on IE-specific sites.
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: As long as you're not upgrading, there's no problem.
<DrBanzai> crimsun, Okay, but I also read that cdrdao won't work with ATAPI burners, only SCSI, and I had no luck getting scsi emulation to work
<Owner> hey, anyone know if the new hybrid drives coming out early in 2007 will be compatible with existing systems? for example, will I be able to replace my laptop's hd with a hybrid drive when they come out?
<crimsun> DrBanzai: it works fine w/ atapi.
<Tomcat_> Owner: hybrid what?
<DrBanzai> crimsun, Shiney, I'll give it a shot.  Thanks!
<un_operateur> Owner, errm, off-topic
<morphwvutuba> pauldaoust:  i've noticed that, both at home and with some intranet .asp pages we've got at work.
<nix_ferret> defiant, you might be stuck making a virtual machine to run that. That is M$'s big selling point - they make it hard to run otherwise.
<pauldaoust> morphwvutuba: :)
<tyme> will ubuntu create a kde/gnome kicker like the new opensuse 10.2
<maddash> does anyone here use openbox alone with x-serv?
<seb-> Tomcat_: i ran logout menu and gnome-power-managment....neither had option to suspend visible!? sorry to ask
<Owner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_drive
<defiant> nix_ferret, Is there a tutorial or something to do that?
<gaten> I'm having trouble connecting to a smaba share on my ubuntu server from my ubuntu desktop. i can connect from windows just fine. the problem is it wont accept my password, but ive set it up with smbpasswd on the server and tested it on windows and still no go. any thoughts?
<kitche> maddash: used to
<Tomcat_> seb-: What are you missing? Suspend can be enabled easily, but hibernate *should* be there.
<seb-> Tomcat_: well....logout menu has Hibernate but not Suspend
<Tomcat_> seb-: Ah, alright... wait.
<nix_ferret> defiant,  use vmware for linux
<ddaemon> Tomcat, I like to stay current, so I'll probably keep the ubuntu-desktop package on there
<maddash> kitche: what happened?
<Tomcat_> seb-: Prefs => Power Management... turn some option to "suspend", then change it back... it should ask you if you want to enable suspend.
<kitche> maddash: nothing openbox will make it look like nothing was there but if you right click a menu should pop up
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: Probably a good idea yeah.... I don't use f-spot either, but I just keep it.
<reiki> when I just type "mount" ... should it show swap partitions mounted?
<defiant> nix_ferret thank you very much
<kitche> reiki: no swap doesn't show up in mount
<nix_ferret> defiant, you'd need a copy of XP to set it up
<nix_ferret> np
<reiki> kitche, whew! :)  thanks
<Tomcat_> Owner: They are ATA drives, so they will be compatible.
<seb-> Tomcat_: yay! you got it! thanks!
<ddaemon> Tomcat, f-spot?
<Tomcat_> ddaemon: Foto manager
<Owner> Tomcat_: sweet!
<ddaemon> ah
<defiant> nix_ferrt, I have an OEM version. Will that work?
<BigBamBo> Hello all
<maddash> kitche: I meant, why did you "use to"?
<Bradaphraser> hello
<Tomcat_> Owner: Sounds pretty good actually... never heard of that.
<maddash> kitche: how'd you get startx to run automatically?
<maddash> kitche: and did you use gdm/kdm?
<nix_ferret> defiant, It should, find a keygen if you don't have a key
<kitche> maddash: I use e17 now
<ddaemon> nix_ferret, I'm updating my lenovo bios (it was madly out of date) and i just thought you should know that it is wildly beeping at me...is that good?
<Bradaphraser> out of curiosity, my compy insists I only have 100 MB, when I know I have 20 Gig
<ddaemon> :)
<losmon> hello
<Bradaphraser> I've tried re-installing while formatting harddrive
<Owner> anyone have a Thinkpad Z61t>
<loderunner> X-Chat isn't letting me join different channels
<Bradaphraser> and it just laughs at me
<Owner> ?
<defiant> nix_ferret. I have tons of those, THANKS VERY MUCH. i will get to work on it now,.
<nix_ferret> np
<aoirthoir> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<loderunner> neither the gui nor /join #blah works
<Bradaphraser> "You only have 100MB, idiot.  Why are you trying to install anything?"
<losmon> how can see my cpu usage & ram & uptime and other useful things on my desktop?
<dosnlinux> can wma files (after all the codecs are installed) be burned to an audio cd?
<Tomcat_> Owner: They might not work perfectly in Linux though... but that will be fixed pretty soon I guess.
<Bradaphraser> I think I just need to reformat my hard drive manually, but I have no idea how to do that
<maddash> Owner: I've got a T43, if that helps...
<BigBamBo> does any one know if there is a active effort to get on the fly rotation forking for tablets
<Tomcat_> losmon: Either using gdesklets (Google) or by adding System Monitor to your panels.
<un_operateur> losmon, adesktlets, gdesklets, gkrellm. conky, etc
<losmon> Thank you
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, use fdisk on a floppy or dare I say it, a winxp cd.
<Tomcat_> losmon: Or using gkrellm or something.
<losmon> which is the best?
<Bradaphraser> ugh
<loderunner> again, does anyone know why I can't join different channels?  Neither the GUI nor /join #blah works
<Owner> I've orderd a Z61t and I'm hoping the screen brightness on the wxga is good enough
<Bradaphraser> I hate Windows
<loderunner> using Xchat
<losmon> and which needs the less cpu usage to work?
<Bradaphraser> I guess if that's the only way...
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, what type do u need it to be?
<kitche> loderunner: you sure you can't what does your status page say?
<nix_ferret> fat or ext3?
<Bradaphraser> I'm just wanting my compy to run ubuntu
<Bradaphraser> even xubuntu, and I'll be happy
<Tomcat_> loderunner: Any output from xchat?
<Bradaphraser> but it says I have less space than I know I have
<loderunner> kitche: status page?
<cypruser> Whenever I get try to install Windows XP on VM Player, VM Player always crashes and I get a strange message about reloading the trash. How do I fix this problem?
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, ubuntu will format it on install
<nix_ferret> just boot live
<kitche> loderunner: when you first connect that is the status page
<Owner> maddash: do you have the 15"?
<Bradaphraser> k
<maddash> Owner: yep
<Bradaphraser> when I tried that before, it said I only had 100 MB
<Bradaphraser> am I looking at the wrong place?
<loderunner> nothing unusual
<Owner> maddash: how's the weight?
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, is your 'puter an HP or Compaq?
<loderunner> hmm
<un_operateur> Tomcat_, why did you associate gdesklets with google up there?
<loderunner> I just managed to join ##unavailable
<Bradaphraser> a good ol' fashioned eMachine
<loderunner> I guess that's progress?  lol
<loderunner> trying to get to ##java
<Bradaphraser> so it's an expensive paperweight, I know
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, I think even with them you have to get it to blow away the firsy partition
<kitche> loderunner: you have to be registered to join it
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, they put a recovery volume on there
<loderunner> wtf?
<loderunner> ok then...
<loderunner> admittedly, I don't use IRC a lot
<maddash> Owner: it's like your average college textbook (lighter in most cases)...you can get the official numbers online ( I think it's ~5.6 lbs)
<nix_ferret> e-machines are ok
<Bradaphraser> so, what should be my next move?
<kitche> loderunner: /msg nickserv help register
<Mathew> How do i upgrade to Firefox 2?
<nix_ferret> when you booted live did you tell it (the second option, me thinks) the erase the whole drive or just the first partition?
<kitche> Mathew: you on dapper?
<Owner> maddash: did ubuntu install without trouble?
<Bradaphraser> I've been trying all day
<Mathew> ketche: yes
<Tomcat_> un_operateur: Because he needs a special gdesklet to get system info... I'd use Google to find that out. Or maybe just the gdesklets interface...
<Bradaphraser> I've selected each, at some time Today
<kitche> !backports|Mathew
<ubotu> Mathew: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Bradaphraser> I even went so far as to try the alternate install
<loderunner> thnx
<Bradaphraser> or whatever that text-based install is called
<kitche> Mathew: Firefox 2.0 is in dapper-backports
<un_operateur> Tomcat_, ahh right ok
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, I would go so far as to say that a BIOS update may be in order.
<Bradaphraser> hmm
<CheyenneD> Where do i Themes?
<Bradaphraser> so, how would I go about doing that?
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, check your bios and see if 2 partions are in there.
<maddash> Owner: yep. I had to do it with the standard (not server) install, though, b/c at the time I need wireless support right out of the box. Are you considering installing Ubuntu on the Z61?
<morphwvutuba> pauldaoust:  dangit, user agent switcher works as far as the browser check is concerned, but it wants Java, and i can't seem to get past that
<DrBanzai> crimsun, It looks like that work.  Thanks again!
<DrBanzai> works, even
<un_operateur> Mathew, I'd download and install firefox from mozilla.org -- the debian/ubuntu firefox happens to be different to mozilla's
<Owner> maddash: yes
<Bradaphraser> is there a button I should hit to bring up bios?  Or is it hit-and-miss?
<CheyenneD> Where do I get themes?
<maddash> Owner: I recommend this site: http://forums.thinkpads.com   . it helped me quite a lot along the way
<_226> yey for mplayer -vo aa porno......
<nix_ferret> I'm kind of just guessing, but ubuntu might not be "seeing" the who hard drive b/c the bios is not supported.
<un_operateur> Bradaphraser, look at what your POST screen says -- it usually has a note on the side/bottom saying which key to press
<nix_ferret> whole*
<Owner> maddash: yeah, i've been browsing that site. its pretty good.
<Bradaphraser> hmm
<Tomcat_> CheyenneD: For what? Gnome: art.gnome.org
<Bradaphraser> I've got a boot menu
<nix_ferret> I imagine the pc is old?
<Bradaphraser> that's not what I'm looking for
<Bradaphraser> yeah, at least 3 years, I think
<un_operateur> Bradaphraser, much before the boot menu -- right after you power up
<Bradaphraser> damn
<nix_ferret> Hit f2 or esc or something
<Bradaphraser> it just has a white splash screen
<Bradaphraser> esc got me the boot menu
<nix_ferret> slowly tap it after the num lock key lights up
<Bradaphraser> I'll try F2
<maddash> Owner: word to the wise, however: the default standard install is slow as hell (primarily b/c of gnome). I recommend installing Xubuntu, or, if you have an wired connection available, to go with the "server" setup
<un_operateur> Bradaphraser, POST - Power on Self Test -- the stage at which the BIOS detects CPU, memory. peripherals etc
<Bradaphraser> aha!
<Owner> maddash: why so slow?
<Bradaphraser> BIOS!
<nix_ferret> All, is what I'm saying seem right? About the bios and all?
<maddash> Owner: gnome. and other misc. garbage.
<nix_ferret> Is it amibios or american megatrends?
<alienseer23> soundhelp, my system recognizes my card, but I get "could not open resource for writing" when I try to test sound with gnome (was trying to get 5.1 audio working, don't know what I did to get this)
<Bradaphraser> sys mem 390MB
<Tomcat_> nix_ferret: Well, it's sometimes F10 or Del :)
<Owner> maddash: I do like the leanness of xubuntu, so I will probably go that route
<maddash> Owner: the default install uses nautilus as the file manager and metacity as the window manager
<BigBamBo> do you know if there is one of those for toshiba
<nix_ferret> Tomcat_, I mean about ubuntu not seeing his whole drive
<maddash> Owner: go give it a shot. just be careful when installing your bootloader.
<Bradaphraser> it says PhoenixBIOS Steup Utility
<Mathew> un_operateur: i downloaded Firefox 2 from Mozilla, but i just have a folder on my desktop now
<Owner> maddash: Yeah, I keep a live disc handy so I can fdisk in case I screw up the bootloader install
<Tomcat_> nix_ferret: Maybe... not too experiences with this either... I'd need to get my hands on the machine.
<maddash> Owner: I've had over a dozen mishaps with my master boot record, but each time was able to restore it with a backed up version via a Knoppix liveCD (and the "dd" utility)
<nix_ferret> How big does the bios say your hd is Bradaphraser ?
<un_operateur> Mathew, you'll need to extract the package to a location -- mozilla recommends /opt
<maddash> Owner: I use grub, it's quite handy
<Bradaphraser> system memory 640 KB
<Owner> maddash: is grub the standard for ubuntu?
<Bradaphraser> extended 390 MB
<Bradaphraser> is the hard drive size listed somewhere else?
<Bradaphraser> I see the primary master
<Tomcat_> Owner: Yes.
<maddash> Owner: for breezy (which is what I installed), you've got to choose between LILO and GRUB
<maddash> Owner: could be the same deal w/Dapper and Edgy
<un_operateur> Mathew, log on as root, at a terminal -- sudo -i  -- and then type this out -- cd /opt; tar zxf ~/firefox*tar.gz
<Owner> maddash: cool. I will be installing edgy
<Tomcat_> I've never chosen between lilo and grub in any Ubuntu version :)
<reiki> I don't recall seeing any mention of Lilo when installing Edgy
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, that's your mammories (RAM)
<Bradaphraser> haha
<Bradaphraser> k
<__mikem> I have a question. Does the fact that I can't order edgy CD's from shipit for free have anything to do with shuttleworth not having the money to fund it
<Bradaphraser> where does it say my drive space, then?
<Tomcat_> __mikem: No.
<un_operateur> Mathew, you'll then need to update the firefox link -- mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox.bak; ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<__mikem> Then WHy do I have to buy edgy cd's
<nix_ferret> look around in the menu for hard drives
<un_operateur> reiki, Edgy uses grub
<jp> Is there anyone here that can give me some pointers on Warty backports?
<Bradaphraser> it just says main advanced security
<nix_ferret> You're not going to brake anything.
<Bradaphraser> etc etc etc
<Tomcat_> __mikem: They want to push Ubuntu dapper (6.06), because it's the most stable version. So they don't give away edgy CDs for free.
<maddash> Owner: dapper has LTS....just an FYI
<reiki> un_operateur, yes I know... I have 2 installs of Edgy on this machine :)
<nix_ferret> k, go main and what do you get?
<Bradaphraser> in primary master lists my pretty hard drive
<un_operateur> jp, errm, warty eh? ok, whats the question?
<nix_ferret> there u go. How big does it say?
<__mikem> oh, so when Fiesty comes out, will that be free?
<ewqewq> #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertu
<ewqewq> #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul#expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul #expertul
<un_operateur> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Tomcat_> !feds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.120.18.10]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Tomcat_> Thx Madpilot.
<maddash> 0wn3d.
<__mikem> Horray for Madpilot our hero
<Erb_> When I play a local video in Firefox (via File > Open file), Firefox crashes.  I have launched Firefox from terminal to see what the error is when it crashes, it is:  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nix_ferret> Gotta love that chanserv
<Bradaphraser> it doesn't say, unless I'm looking in the wrong place
<nix_ferret> sneaky
<Bradaphraser> maybe 8.455 Gig
<maddash> Owner: oh, if you have an ntfs partition, be sure to defrag before resizing the partitions
<element43> how does one go about getting multiple sounds to play in ubuntu?
<Bradaphraser> when I change it to "user"
<jp> I've been trying to put some backports into my /etc/apt/sources.list and every one says it's a malformed line :p
<genius314> Hey can anyone help me configure my resolution? Nothing I try works.
<Owner> maddash: how come?
<nix_ferret> No, it should be on auto
<varsendaggr> hey can i mount an ipod in knoppix
<Bradaphraser> k
<Bradaphraser> I changed it from auto
<un_operateur> jp, can you pastebin your sources.list
<Bradaphraser> is it part of the huge name?
<un_operateur> !paste | jp
<ubotu> jp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sebboh> What is this, EFnet? :)
<nix_ferret> The main page didn't list your hd size?
<nix_ferret> or does it now?
<Bradaphraser> no, it doesn't
<reiki> ok... this may be my last piece of UUID madness... blkid now shows all partitions and their UUID EXCEPT for /dev/sda5 which blkid shows like this : /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap"  ....no UUID. I assume since vol_id comes back empty for that device that it does not HAVE a UUID? And that I should assign one using uuidgen and tune2fs?
<Bradaphraser> the advanced area says the CPU speed
<Bradaphraser> and the ram
<trumpetmic> how do I share files with a windows network without requiring a login for windows users to use the files?
<un_operateur> varsendaggr, if debian and ubuntu can mount and use ipods -- so can knoppix
<Bradaphraser> but I can't find anything that says my hard drive size
<nix_ferret> k, look around and see if there is an option to remove the fancy logo from the startup so you can see the post
* Bradaphraser stabs his computer
<Bradaphraser> k
<nix_ferret> Don't stab it, it's not a woman...
<genius314> Can someone help me configure my resolution?
<Bradaphraser> hmm
<un_operateur> reiki, you can find out what the swap partitions UUID is through the fstab entry -- and that UUID should exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Bradaphraser> should I turn off the quickboot mode?
<h3xis> genius314, sure
<Bradaphraser> would that help anything?
<nix_ferret> yes!
<maddash> Owner: your ntfs files are actually fragmented across the ntfs partition (which, in most cases, is your entire hard drive)
<nix_ferret> that's it
<Bradaphraser> k
<Bradaphraser> I'll save and see if that helps
<nix_ferret> well, sometimes there is a "logo" option too
<Owner> maddash: crap, so there's risk of file loss then?
<genius314> h3xis: I'm trying to get it 1280x1024 (which is what I put in xorg.conf), but all I can go up to is 1280x800
<nix_ferret> look for the words "Primary IDE"
<coolzone> Hi, I need to install ubuntu using a floppy, isn't that possible like on debian?
<reiki> un_operateur, it's not in /dev/disk/by-uuid and it's not in fstab. /dev/sda5 is the swap partition for a Dapper install on my first SATA drive. Maybe it didn't GET a UUID?
<Bradaphraser> damn
<Bradaphraser> ok
<maddash> Owner: so when you resize your ntfs partition (ubuntu installer has it's own resizer - pretty neat), you might lose portions of, or even entire, files.
<HipotermiA> cual es el canal de espaol de ubuntu ?
<Bradaphraser> it just jumped straight into my LIVECD menu
<CrocoJet> hello
<h3xis> genius314, what vid card and do you have the drivers installed?
<nix_ferret> you can hit the "pause" button if it goes too fast
<reiki> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Bradaphraser> k
<CrocoJet> someone here use video capture / TV Powercolor Real angel 330 ?
<Owner> maddash: pretty crappy!
<nix_ferret> enter to resume
<jp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39271/
<un_operateur> reiki, if all other partitions are using UUIDs .. it's very very likely the swap partition got one too -- double check fstab,  grep -i swap /etc/fstab
<craigbass1976> I have a few questions...  We have been a Fedora house since FC1.  We are now a Fedora family with an Ubuntu basement, but will likely be an Ubuntu house soon.  I need to know why I cna't fire up an app after su-ing in a terminal.  My wife and I fire up thunderbird while the other is logged simply by opening a terminal, su-ing to ourself, and typing thunderbird.  Can't do it in Ubuntu.
<Bradaphraser> ok
<Erb_> When I play a local video in Firefox (via File > Open file), Firefox crashes.  I have launched Firefox from terminal to see what the error is when it crashes, it is:  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<genius314> h3xis: unfortunately, I have an ATI card. I'd assume the drivers are installed.
<Bradaphraser> my lovely splash screen is covering EVERYTHING
<h3xis> genius314, not the proprietary ones
<nix_ferret> Ok, well, you said you changed user to auto right?
<reiki> un_operateur, the swap in fstab on THIS partition has a UUID. I am running on /dev/sdb I have 2 SATA drives and one IDE drive. All Ubuntu installations have their own drive
<Bradaphraser> yes
<genius314> h3xis: What is that?
<aoirthoir> craig ima try that
<h3xis> craigbass1976, you use sudo <command> in ubuntu
<Bradaphraser> dang it
<Bradaphraser> it just pops up with something quickly
<Bradaphraser> then runs away
<nix_ferret> So boot the liveCD and see if the formatter "sees' your drive
<h3xis> genius314, i'm not sure how to get ati drivers working in ubuntu :/ im sure someone else here does
<Bradaphraser> it'k
<kitche> h3xis: that's to run as root powers not to open an app as another user
<maddash> Owner: do you intend to use grub as your primary bootloader or ntldr?
<craigbass1976> so, if Amanda has the x session open, I sudo craig thunderbird?
<nix_ferret> try hitting esc or something to make the boot logo go away
<Tomcat_> craigbass1976: Should work. :)
<genius314> h3xis: Ok. Thanks anyway.
<un_operateur> reiki, so if there is a UUID present, whats the problem, i'm confused now :)
<Bradaphraser> k
<Tomcat_> craigbass1976: No, "su craig", then thunderbird should work.
<Owner> maddash: prolly
<nix_ferret> There is a BIOS option that will make that go away FYI,
<jp> did you get that un_operateur? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39271/
<Bradaphraser> heh
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Bradaphraser> that showed me an instant thing again
<maddash> Owner: huh? which one?
<Bradaphraser> k
<Owner> grub
<craigbass1976> Tomcat_, I get a cannot open display message.  This has been the rub...
<nix_ferret> How big is your hard drive anyway?
<racarr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bradaphraser> supposed to be 20 gig
<Tomcat_> craigbass1976: Mh... yeah, there might be auth problems... no idea how to fix those though, sorry. Maybe someone else. :\
<nix_ferret> k, cool
<reiki> un_operateur, I am trying to get the UUIDs of ALL partitions. I have all but one. I have UUIDs for all partitions currently mounted and in use EXCEPT I can't get the UUID of /dev/sda5 which is the swap partition of a DAPPER install that's on my other sata drive. I am currently booted to Edgy
<nix_ferret> lets boot live and see what we can...err...see
<un_operateur> jp, ok, your sources.list seems incomplete -- take the sources.list from here and replace each instance of the word "edgy" with "warty" -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sources.list
<genius314> Can anyone help me get a 1280x1024 resolution on an ATI card?
<kitche> craigbass1976: that's because you can't open another gui app as another user while anotehr user is on that screen you would have to use another display
<craigbass1976> Anyone?  How do I get around the "Cannot open display" message when trying to fire up a gui program when another user is the one with the X session open?
<Bradaphraser> k
<jp> Thanks. (;-)
<kitche> craigbass1976: unless you mean from the same screen
<craigbass1976> kitche, oh, ok
<Bradaphraser> lemme see if live still tells me it's a tiny hard drive
<un_operateur> reiki, if you are trying to retrieve the UUID of your swap partition using vol_id .. you won't be able to since the swap partition has no real metadata for it to read off
<nix_ferret> If it still says 100mb, I'm going to come over and beat it with a hammer.
<craigbass1976> kitche, how do I open another display, or do I have to do the switch user thing?  That's a little XP-ish and I was hoping to avoid that.  So much easier from a terminal...
<Bradaphraser> yeah
<Bradaphraser> it doesn't listen
<nix_ferret> We have ways of making you work e-machine.
<reiki> un_operateur, ok... THAT is the answer I think I was looking for. Thank you. Maybe when I BOOT to that Dapper install I will be able to see a UUID :)
<Bradaphraser> no matter how much violence I use
<Bradaphraser> it just stares at me with a blank look
<un_operateur> reiki, maybe something like this helps homing in on the UUID of your swap partition -- for i in `ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/`; do echo $i, `readlink /dev/disk/by-uuid/$i`; done
<Bradaphraser> "Huh?"
<Bradaphraser> "I'm working!"
<Bradaphraser> "I wanna pet the rabbits, George..."
<kitche> craigbass1976: only way I know how to is do it from the same screen where your infront of the monitor
* Bradaphraser stabs the computer repeatedly.
<nix_ferret> At work we say the beatings will continue until production increases...
<Bradaphraser> :)
<genius314> Anyone want to help me configure my resolution with an ATI card?
<un_operateur> reiki, as i said, no vol_id will be able to tell you the UUID, from any installation
<hyphenated> craigbass1976: run 'xhost +local:' as the user who logged into X, then it should work fine after you su to someone else
<eimajenthat> Will installing xinetd slow my system down much?
<crimsun> please note that xhost is deprecated for security best practices. Use xauth instead.
<reiki> un_operateur, ok... can't be that important then :)  thank you for your patience
<SilentDis> Bradaphraser, does this axiom sound familiar? "If it doesn't fit, jam it.  If it breaks, it needed fixing anyway."
<Erb_> When I play a local video in Firefox (via File > Open file), Firefox crashes.  I have launched Firefox from terminal to see what the error is when it crashes, it is:  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<craigbass1976> hyphenated, every time I boot the box?
<ddwagnz> :/
<un_operateur> reiki, the command i posted should help you with what you want :)
<Bradaphraser> sounds like my method of tech support, yes ;)
<un_operateur> reiki, yw :)
<hyphenated> craigbass1976: try it first, and if that works, add it to an X startup script somewhere
<Bradaphraser> ok
<Bradaphraser> it says, "Free space 171 MB"
<kitche> Erb_: hmm it's probably due to your video player why not just open the player by itself?
<Bradaphraser> unless I'm looking at the wrong thing
<Bradaphraser> which is entirely possible
<genius314> Can someone help me configure my resolution??
<craigbass1976> hyphenated, No love here...       xhost +local:         was the exact command
<Bradaphraser> this computer hates me
<ddwagnz> hehe
* nix_ferret commits seppaku
<SilentDis> genius314, I missed your question... could you repeat it please?
<trumpetmic> anyone: can I share files with a Windows network and not require windows users to login in order to access the files?
<Bradaphraser> it's the only honorable option
<SilentDis> nix_ferret, can I have your stuff?
<nix_ferret> What options does the formatter give you?
<Bradaphraser> I'm thinking of being my computer's second
<Erb_> kitche - I'm building an application, I need to open local videos in the browser
<Tomcat_> trumpetmic: Sure.
<nix_ferret> Sorry, goes to the missus
<Bradaphraser> heh
<Tomcat_> trumpetmic: Requires some configuring though.
<craigbass1976> trumpetmic, I believe you can have a wide open samba share
<Bradaphraser> now it just says, "Missing command to run"
<Bradaphraser> I think I made it angry
<trumpetmic> cool
<nix_ferret> wt*?
<Bradaphraser> lemme try my other CD
<Bradaphraser> I've made five Today
<SilentDis> nix_ferret, you need to make a murder/suicide pact with her first then. :D
<trumpetmic> is there a good guide for learning how to do this?
<Bradaphraser> of every kind of ubuntu
<craigbass1976> trumpetmic, There's a recipe I think in the Linux Cookbook for such a thing.
<Bradaphraser> (kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu...)
<craigbass1976> Oreilly
<CheyenneD> How do i use UDM (Gnome Login Backgrounds) in Edgy?
<nix_ferret> SilenceGold, true. I think my lawyer put that in the pre-nup
<genius314> SilentDis: I want a 1280x1024 resolution, (which my monitor and card support - I've done it in Windows), and I configured my Xorg.conf to be able to have that resolution, but all I can go up to is 1280x800.
<CheyenneD> *GDM
<nix_ferret> Boot the ubuntu live CD
<Bradaphraser> k
<nix_ferret> Is it version 6.10?
<trumpetmic> hm.. I'm surprised there isn't an easy peasy graphical utility for setting this up... sounds like a project
<nix_ferret> "edgy"
<Bradaphraser> yes
<ablyss> CheyenneD: gksu gdmsetup
<nix_ferret> good
<Tomcat_> trumpetmic: Basically you need to make a directory readable by anyone, and then do map to guest = Bad password... worked for me. I'm pretty sure there is a guide somewhere
<Bradaphraser> edgy bastard
<Bradaphraser> ;)
<SilentDis> genius314, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  go through that command, choose 'advanced' at the end, and pick the 1280x1024 res.
* ddwagnz is wondering how long it would take to arrive in nz for delivery!!! since his request yesterday ^_^
<genius314> SilentDis: Ok, I'll try that.
<CheyenneD> ablyss: What?
<Tomcat_> trumpetmic: You could submit a specification for that feature for features.launchpad.net :)
<nix_ferret> Where do they come up with these names? It reminds me of hurricanes.
<Bradaphraser> yeah
<ablyss> CheyenneD: gksu gdmsetup
<SilentDis> genius314, at the end, nothing will happen, it'll just exit.  restart gdm (ctrl-alt-backspace) and you should be good.
<Bradaphraser> hey, I've loved it for the last 9 months or so
<Bradaphraser> it's been great
<nix_ferret> ubuntu katrina will blow you away
<Bradaphraser> it just decided to die Yesterday
<Bradaphraser> :)
<reiatzu> nix_ferret: ..
<SilentDis> genius314, if X fails to start, use that command again, and set it to something lower.  we'll get you fixed yet :)
<nix_ferret> Need that movie voice guy to say it though.
<genius314> SilentDis: Ok
<rigmah> i need some help on my first ubuntu install
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, what exactly do you mean by "die"
<SilentDis> rigmah, you're in the right spot, ask away :)
<genius314> SilentDis: What do I choose for the first option?
<ddwagnz> :/
<Bradaphraser> it stopped working
<eimajenthat> What does xinetd do?
<nix_ferret> Um, the PC were kicking around now?
<genius314> SilentDis: "X server driver"
<Bradaphraser> it wouldn't load all of the sudden
<SilentDis> genius314, it's been a while, what is it asking?
<nix_ferret> Oh, u mean XP?
<craigbass1976> rigmah, this is a windows 3.1 chat.  I don't know what silentdis is talking about...
<nix_ferret> or whatever
<nix_ferret> lol
<SilentDis> genius314, what driver are you using?  binary blobs, or is this the first install you've done?
<craigbass1976> rigmah, hehe
<genius314> SilentDis: first install.
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nix_ferret> Topic: Win 3.11 for workgroups - is the file manager good or bad
<rigmah> i downloaded 6.10 and booted it up on a box i put together from parts laying around. I get to the GUI install screen and i select the first option. I believe its install or run live cd. I see two files load on the GUI then it goes black with a blinking curser
<un_operateur> eimajenthat, it's a super-server -- links up smaller-services to ports without the need for them to be running all the time -- as opposed to apache which runs by itself all the time
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, you get that beast to boot live yet?
<SilentDis> genius314, you're running the built in OSS driver then... you MIGHT wanna consider dropping in the binary blobs first, before you go through this.  hit ctrl-c to exit out.
<Bradaphraser> it's still "thinking" about it
* Bradaphraser grumbles under his breath
<rigmah> i burnt the ISO twice and i get the same problem with both. any ideas?
<SilentDis> !ati | genius314
<ubotu> genius314: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bradaphraser> k
<Bradaphraser> I'm checking the options it gives me
<Bradaphraser> on the intstall screen
<eimajenthat> un_operateur:  Is it system intensive?  VMWare wants me to install it.
<nix_ferret> You should put in your name and user/pass then a screen or 2 later it will start the "formatter" or whatever it calls it.
<Bradaphraser> ok
<rigmah> i downloaded 6.10 and booted it up on a box i put together from parts laying around. I get to the GUI install screen and i select the first option. I believe its install or run live cd. I see two files load on the GUI then it goes black with a blinking curser
<Bradaphraser> k
<NICKA> hello everyone
<Bradaphraser> prepare disk space
<rigmah> ?
<nix_ferret> The install will seem to hang 4 a sec
<genius314> SilentDis: I don't have a Radeon card.
<willys_fueguino> I need some help... I cant run the gdmflexiserver
<nix_ferret> yea
<Bradaphraser> manually edit partiition table is the second option
<nix_ferret> what's the 1st?
<Bradaphraser> the first just says "Erase entire disk"
<Bradaphraser> 30.0 GB
<nix_ferret> and you tried that and no good?
<Bradaphraser> IDE Master, etc etc
<Bradaphraser> yeah
<Bradaphraser> it just mocked me
<nix_ferret> click manually edit, but don't do anything in there
<nix_ferret> haha
<Bradaphraser> got about 75% through, then did a kill all
<weem> nixxxx
<weem> lol
<Shocka311> How do I use terminal to edit a file that has spaces in it
<Bradaphraser> k
<tannerld> how can I configure ubuntu's internet settings via the command line?
<craigbass1976> rigmah, have you tried 6.06?
<Bradaphraser> it has ext3 26 GB
<craigbass1976> tannerld, like ip address?
<SilentDis> genius314, what kind of card is it?
<Bradaphraser> for hda1
<Bradaphraser> hda2, extended 1.06 GB
<nix_ferret> no swap?
<Bradaphraser> and hda5 1.06 GB
<SilentDis> Shocka311, nano /path/to/file\ name\ has\ spaces.txt
<Bradaphraser> linux-swap
<nix_ferret> yeah yeah
<Bradaphraser> so
<tannerld> craigbass1976: umm, like I clicked "do not config internet at install" and i need to download something to get the x windows working :\
<nix_ferret> Ok, well. I'd try to install it like that.
<Bradaphraser> k
<genius314> SilentDis: 3D Rage Pro (or 3D Rage I/II. I have two installed, each with a different monitor. I also need to get both monitors working.)
<Bradaphraser> we'll see what happens
<nix_ferret> If it doesn't work you'll need to update your bios
<Bradaphraser> k
<nix_ferret> well, no. I take that back
<Bradaphraser> how would I do that?
<eternal_p> hey all, quick question...how can I disable the Beryl Startup Spash screen, I cannot find the setting anywhere
<Shocka311> silentdis: could you interpret that please?
<curs0r> how do i mount an ipod?
<maddash> what happens when you enter in, "sudo apt-get remove apt"?
<vox754> !seen illu
<ubotu> I haven't seen illu recently
<nix_ferret> If ubuntu can "see" it, there shouldn't be a problem
<SilentDis> genius314, i've not worked with the rage pro cards... not sure what the 'default' driver is on those.
<craigbass1976> tannerld, Ahh, ok.  ifconfig  eth0 ip.add.ress netmask 255.255.255.0  Then set /etc/resolv.conf to your dns server.
<vox754> !seen illu45
<ubotu> illu45 is on IRC right now!
<Bradaphraser> k
<Bradaphraser> yeah, it can see it
<genius314> SilentDis: Ok.
<Bradaphraser> and I ran a memory check earlier, and there were no errors
<nix_ferret> who is illu45?
<Gun_Smoke> I am experiencing some difficulties with the install via alternate installation CD.  Everything seems to be going fine up until I get to the base installation.  I get a bunch 20-50 red screen errors stating something about not being able to download the files, and another one the certain files are corrupt.
<Bradaphraser> so maybe it's just a bios thing
<eternal_p> anyone?
<nix_ferret> That's good, but sort of not related.
<weem> anyone here wardrive?
<maddash> does aptitude still work after I do "sudo apt-get remove apt"?
<SilentDis> Shocka311, the editor is called 'nano'.  so, you start with the command.  the file you want to edit is in /path/to/.  then, the actual file name has spaces, so you 'escape' the spaces with the backslash.
<tannerld> craigbass1976: ok, i think (let me try)
<Gun_Smoke> I am in the middle of yet another install attempt to reproduce the events for better information.
<craigbass1976> tannerld, you may also have to add a gateway.  lemme see if I can find tha file this command writes to...
<Shocka311> silentdis: i see, let me try that
<Bradaphraser> k, so BIOS isn't a necessity then
<SilentDis> Shocka311, so, say the file name is "My Crazy File.txt", and it's in /home/shocka.  the command would be "nano /home/shocka/My\ Crazy\ File.txt" without the quotes of course :)
<Bradaphraser> er, BIOS update, I mean
<nix_ferret> no. Where did you see it tell you your drive was only 200mb before?
<curs0r> anyone? help me with an ipod?
<Bradaphraser> I was looking at free space
<Bradaphraser> on the file system
<SilentDis> curs0r:  gonna poke ubotu on that one...
<Bradaphraser> I was confusing myself
<SilentDis> !ipod | curs0r
<ubotu> curs0r: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<nix_ferret> Oh, in the install?
<maddash> anyone know?
<nix_ferret> who is illu45?
<Bradaphraser> desperately trying to make sense of it all
<Bradaphraser> no, not on install
<curs0r> thanks
<Bradaphraser> after starting live
<Gun_Smoke> From the alternate install CD.. What does Install in OEM mode mean?
<tannerld> craigbass1976: how can I configure it for dhcp?
<Bradaphraser> I looked at the file sytem
<NICKA> i cannot get Vmware server installed on my dapper drake. it says detected previous version of vmware
<Bradaphraser> desperately trying to figure out why it was killing itself
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, Oh, no wonder. You have 256mb ram?
<nix_ferret> or 512?
<vox754> Shocka311: actually you can also enclose the file name with quotes, simple or double.
<Bradaphraser> 256
<willys_fueguino> Is there an alternative to gdmflexiserver??
<Bradaphraser> which was why I was trying to go for xubuntu
<Shocka311> that makes it a little easier
<craigbass1976> tannerld, I foudn the file.  hehe...  I'll pm you and paste
<SilentDis> vox754, good point, i tend to always use \ to escape single characters, it's just another way I guess :)
<nix_ferret> the 200mb you were probably seeing was the 'virtual' hd that ubuntu creates to run within RAM
<Bradaphraser> ah yes
<nix_ferret> That's how the livecd works
<Bradaphraser> that makes sense
<rowdy> anybody setup ejabberd
<nix_ferret> The install still moving?
<rowdy> i installed it but its not starting
<Bradaphraser> yeah
<Bradaphraser> so far
<alex-weej> !xgl
<SilentDis> !anyone | rowdy
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubotu> rowdy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bradaphraser> you think it could be a problem with not enough RAM?
<Bradaphraser> and, if so, how could I fix that, outside of buying more RAM?
<vox754> SilentDis: now, how do you call a file like this "name:000:hsash:.5.cong"? there, you need the backlash
<rowdy> ubotu: :)
<nix_ferret> ubuntu should work in 256 RAM. Anyone care to confirm this?
<SilentDis> vox754, lol
<Shocka311> vox754: so I have a folder named "Type new name of folder" and I need to change ownership to user, how would I do that in terminal?
<robtp> nix_ferret: i can confirm that it runs pretty acceptably even with 192
<Bradaphraser> it was working great three days ago
<robtp> Bradaphraser: whats your problem?
<curs0r> i'm in big trouble
<nix_ferret> ubuntu was loaded 3 days ago?
<Bradaphraser> my compy keeps killing itself
<curs0r> i plugged in the ipod before i installed gtkpod
<Bradaphraser> in the middle of install
<Spitzfire> hi i,m new to linux i need help loadin programs
<robtp> Bradaphraser: at the same step, or after awhile?
<__mikem> Bradaphraser, you should have your computer committed
<Bradaphraser> I was reinstalling, because it suddenly wouldn't boot Yesterday morning
<dthacker> rowdy, I have not used this package myself, but my first troubleshooting step is *always* to read the logs
<Bradaphraser> I agree
<rowdy> the server's not starting..when i run ejabberdctl register i get this http://pastebin.ca/295176
<SilentDis> nix_ferret, I have ubuntu running on a 256 MiB machine.  it installed and ran just fine.  just recently swapped out a module and made it a 384 MiB machine, but yes, it works/installs fine.  a bit slow, but what do you expect?  lol
<SilentDis> nix_ferret, just make SURE you give a healthy swap space to it, and you're fine.
<Bradaphraser> after a wjo;e
<Bradaphraser> woah
<Bradaphraser> after a while, I mean
<Bradaphraser> (stupid fingers were on the wrong keys)
<robtp> Bradaphraser: but not the same part?
<Bradaphraser> not always, no
<robtp> Bradaphraser: i have that problem all the time i switch between dvorak and qwerty it gets pretty weird
<Bradaphraser> though I have been using multiple
<Bradaphraser> CDs
<rowdy> dthacker: the other thing is that the logs are empty
<nix_ferret> Did you install anything new? Printer? Scanner?
<robtp> Bradaphraser: it kinda sounds like a hardware issue but its hard to say without seeing it
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, what program are you trying to 'load'?  are you having problems running programs?  installing them?
<curs0r> lsusb |grep Apple shows the device present but it is not mounted and i don't know how to either mount it for gtkpod or stop the device so i can unplug it
<Bradaphraser> on the Xubuntu install, it's pretty consistently at the same point
<vox754> Shocka311: just like you have it, "sudo chmod <---> 'File whate evr asdjnda' " obviously without the external quotes, and <---> are your permissions
<Spitzfire> like a irc client
<Bradaphraser> yeah, I was afraid of that
<nix_ferret> err afraid of what?
<Spitzfire> silent can i call you s to keep this short
<robtp> curs0r: dapper, edgy or what?
<curs0r> robtp, edgy
<Bradaphraser> it being an hardware problem
<curs0r> sorry
<Bradaphraser> becuase that'll end up costing me money
<SilentDis> !who | Spitzfire
<ubotu> Spitzfire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bradaphraser> and I'm freaking broke
<robtp> Bradaphraser: try doing a memory scan, look for memtest86 or its on the cd
<reiatzu> Bradaphraser: why?
<Bradaphraser> (which is why I use ubuntu ;) )
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, you're looking to install an IRC client, correct?
<Spitzfire> yes s
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, remove all your usb stuff too, like printers and such.
<robtp> curs0r: does it show up in amarok, banshee, etc or on your desktop?
<rowdy> any ideas
<nix_ferret> Did you install anything new?
<Bradaphraser> memory scan is an option on bootup, right?
<Spitzfire> i,m fronm xp
<robtp> Bradaphraser: try using a ps2 mouse and keyboard if you can
<robtp> Bradaphraser: yeah
<Spitzfire> s
<Bradaphraser> I was trying to burn a CD
<curs0r> robtp, nowhere...
<Bradaphraser> I don't have anything hooked up to the USB, right now
<curs0r> robtp, i don't have banshee or amarok
<robtp> curs0r: whats in dmesg | tail when you plug it in
<robtp> curs0r: does it show up in rhythmbox
<ddaemon> nix_ferret, I'm still having my issue with hanging at fsck, got any ideas?
<Spitzfire> ok i got the irc thing off a free site
<Spitzfire> put it tmp
<jumbers> What tends to be a good FTP server daemon? I'm running proftpd, but I don't know if there's something better out there
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, put my name at the start of your comment, and it'll be easier for me to sift out, and I won't miss your comments :)  on the default Ubuntu 6.10 install, you HAVE an irc client in Gaim.  Just create an IRC account in it.  that'll get you by for now.  after that, there's xchat, and, if you're feeling adventurous, bitchx
<curs0r> SCSI device sdd: 1982464 2048-byte hdwr sectors (4060 MB) <-- does that mean i mount sdd?
<Bradaphraser> k, well thanks for all the help, guys,
<Shocka311> vox754: so would this be what I would type? chown user /home/user/"Type name of new folder"
<Bradaphraser> it's still installing ok
<Spitzfire> now i guess i need to compile
<Bradaphraser> hopefully it'll decide to work
<vox754> Bradaphraser: Come on, you are eating the entire screen with your chatting. Take your time to write a nice long paragraph that everybody has time to read.
<Spitzfire> ok
<nix_ferret> ddaemon, you booted recover?
<nix_ferret> recovery?
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, there's a HUGE number of irc clients available in easy to use repositories in Ubuntu.  no need to compile one by hand yourself.
<craigbass1976> Can anyone recommend a simple photo editing program?  Something like the one that comes with a new dell?
<ddaemon> nix_ferret,
<ddaemon> yes I did
<Spitzfire> silentdis i never done that before
<dthacker> rowdy: the app mailing list has several hits with similar errors.  I suggest you post there.
<jumbers> craigbass1976: GIMP is fairly easy to use
<alex-weej> craigbass1976: f-spot
<robtp> curs0r: you could try it, nothing in rhythmbox?
<ddaemon> no problems doing that
<Bradaphraser> sorry, I'm used to smaller rooms.  I don't usually post in big ones like this.  I'll try to post a little-less spastically.
<nix_ferret> craigbass1976, I've been using digikam - it's good
<craigbass1976> I use GIMP, but it's like pounding a finish nail with a wrecking ball
<nix_ferret> he said "Dell" not cray.
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, for example, right now, I'm using XChat.  it's rather basic, and has few 'bells and whistles'.  I use BitchX as well, when I'm at a terminal.  both were installed without compiling from source, just used apt package system to get them and install them for me.
<_|-> hello guys
<rowdy> dthacker: how do do that
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, what IRC client do you want to try?  Gaim, XChat, BitchX?
<Spitzfire> silentdis this will be the first time i loaded anynew program on the thing
<robtp> is there a better alternative to xchat-gnome? im not a big fan
<Spitzfire> what ever looks good
<curs0r> robtp, i see nothing to indicate an ipod in rb
<Spitzfire> i one bouncer one
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, I'd recommend XChat.  gives a bit more power than Gaim does, and is still fairly easy to use.
<craigbass1976> robtp, regular xchat? or that's still no good?
<craigbass1976> robtp, I didn't liek the gnome version either
<nix_ferret> ddaemon, I would boot recovery again and see this:http://adminschoice.com/docs/fsck.htm
<dthacker> rowdy: Use google to search for the home page of jabber.  Find the jabberd mailing list and follow the instructions to join.
<Bakefy> Can someone help me create a password for my Samba Share.  I have been looking on ubuntu's tutorial and I still can't get it.
<Spitzfire> dis i,m on vmware too
<robtp> curs0r: try mounting it then
<rowdy> dthacker: thanks will do
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, you can use the Synaptic Package Manger (system > Administration > Synaptic) if you prefer to use a GUI, otherwise, the fast way is to open up a terminal window, and type "sudo apt-get install xchat" (without the quotes, of course)
<robtp> craigbass1976: what do you use? standard xchat? which i dont like too much either...
<nix_ferret> get fsck to run and see what it pukes on
<Bradaphraser> It got to 65% percent, beeped, and then did a kill all
<maddash> I'm running a 500 mhz x86 w/192 ram. how can I get my ubuntu server setup to boot faster? it takes about 00:1:30 right now
<craigbass1976> robtp, yes, just regular xchat.  I'm just used to it I guess.
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!111
<Bradaphraser> I've been doing that all day for two days.  ;)
<kitche> robtp: well the irc clietns that are morepowerful are cli
<Spitzfire> where do you type the commands
<robtp> craigbass1976: i like konversation when i use kde, but im bothered by mixing and im on gnome now
<jbroome> maddash: don't cut it off
<nix_ferret> I think it jumped the shark man.
<maddash> jbroome: what?
<curs0r> robtp, mount -t vfat /dev/sdd2 /media/ipod worked, thanks for your help
<Spitzfire> teminal is how i unziped the tar
<SilentDis> maddash, that is VERY quick for a machine with only 192mb ram and a 500mhz processor.
<Spitzfire> but it in tmp
<Spitzfire> folder
<jbroome> maddash: i'm sorry, i was responding to your question
<dthacker> maddash: you are at your hw limits.
<robtp> curs0r: see if you can figure out why its not mounting automatically (which i tihnk it should, mine does)
<maddash> SilentDis: xp boots in 30 s.
<craigbass1976> robtp, I've only used one other in linux, and I can't remember what it's called.  It was on a DSL boot cd.  There's chatzilla, ever tried that?
<jbroome> won't happen again
<NICKA> can someone please help me with my vmware
<Spitzfire> put it in the tmp
<SilentDis> !who | Spitzfire
<ubotu> Spitzfire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maddash> dthacker: for linux, you mean?
<Shocka311> would this be the correct comand to change ownership of a file named Type name of new folder?  ""sudo chown user /home/user/"Type name of new folder"
<robtp> craigbass1976: havent, ill give it a try though
<Bradaphraser> So, should I just take this to Geeksquad, or buy a motherboard, or get a credit card and buy another giant paperweight?
<nix_ferret> craigbass1976, seriously though, digikam is good for organizing and editing photos. Make sure you install the scripts for it too.
<Spitzfire> mind if i pm silentdis
<nix_ferret> ???GIMP is poo for that.
<robtp> craigbass1976: oh right the xul one haha
<curs0r> robtp, now i just have to figure out how to safely unplug it
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, I'm TRYING hard to keep up here... so I apologize if I missed something.  you can install xchat by opening a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal).  then type this in:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<craigbass1976> nix_ferret, I'm installing f-spot, then I'll do digikam and see which one the wife likes better.
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, Geeksquad?!!! I would rather you kill me
<dthacker> maddash: no, I mean that your hardware will probably not boot any faster.   Faster hardware will boot faster.
<SilentDis> Spitzfire, it's general policy here to keep stuff in channel, so others can learn :)
<kitche> Bradaphraser: well if you have Linux on your computer GeekSquad won't know how to work with it really
<Bradaphraser> ok, then I'll mark that off the list ;)
<robtp> curs0r: umount it
<maddash> dthacker: did you not see my previous msg? xp boots in under a minute, and windows nt boots in < 45 s
<NICKA> im in geek squad
<craigbass1976> I'm still blown away by how much software there is in the repos.  Way more than fedora...
<robtp> craigbass1976: what did you think about chatzilla? which im installing now
<LameBMX> yay .. i got spdif workin easier than i thought
<NICKA> im learning linux myself
<maddash> there's gotta be some stuff I can cut out
<curs0r> robtp, i can just unplug it then?
<NICKA> my co workers no nothing about it
<craigbass1976> I liked it, and used it in Windows (you have to pay for windows xchat)  Since I liked it though, and like xchat, you may not like it.
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, build yourself a real damned computer.
<LameBMX> NICKA,
<SilentDis> maddash, there's a LOT more going on 'under the hood' as it were, in linux.  the file system, for one, is a lot different than either of those OSs you listed, so it's gonna take time to pull it up properly, with all it's journalizing and such
<craigbass1976> robtp, I find them similar
<willys_fueguino> Is there an alternative to gdmflexiserver??
<tonyyarusso> craigbass1976: unofficail xchat builds are free
<curs0r> robtp, because it's flashing do not unplug on the screen
<nix_ferret> Bradaphraser, wait till after pay day and go on to newegg.com
<robtp> curs0r: youre not "supposed to" but you can if you want to really, i usually avoid it
<craigbass1976> tonyyarusso, I never thought of that...
<robtp> curs0r: yeah, that doesnt mean too much unless youre transferring something... its not good to do but its probabyl going to be harmless
<LameBMX> NICKA, thats luv ... im a nix noob but i always wanted to call out geek squad and make them remove a virus .. with a hidden cam ... :) and no software allowed to touch my pc
<curs0r> robtp, how do i avoid it?
<dthacker> maddash: Silent Dis is right.
<tonyyarusso> craigbass1976: silverex is good
<Bradaphraser> well, I've never built a computer before
<Bradaphraser> but I'll look into that
<Winter> awright, so i have a 680i motherboard with onboard sound. I have been using that for some time, but recently purchased a new m-audio revolution sound card and stuck it in. However, i can't seem to figure out how to make it play anything... i can see it through lspci and select the hardware in, ie, xmms, but it refuses to actually do anything and kicks out errors depending on what i select
<robtp> curs0r: did you umount /dev/sdd2 (or what it was?)
<curs0r> robtp, send a command to ehci to stop it or something?
<cellofellow> can you tell me why I get an Error 1 when I boot the multiuser kernels in this menu.lst?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39277/
<craigbass1976> LameBMX, that would be a youtube vid I'd watch.  Do it!
<curs0r> robtp,  yes i did
<LameBMX> roflmao
<dthacker> LameBMX: ++
<abhinay> How to install AntiVirus in Ubuntu Edgy ?
<robtp> curs0r: then its just buggin and youre fine unplugging it
<h3xis> abhinay, you dont need one
<curs0r> robtp, thanks you're a mensch
<LameBMX> sad thing is .. i work contract stylee for compusa
<violot> Anti-virus is for pansies
<Madpilot> abhinay, why waste time with an antivirus on Linux?
<abhinay> h3xis, i need to scan the windows drives
<craigbass1976> LameBMX, especially cool if you got one of the WMs that look just like XP...
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<nix_ferret> abhinay, it's called clamav
<h3xis> abhinay, server?
<LameBMX> yeppers ... i ran windows forever with no av or firewall ... when i did get caught ... it was a challenge that taught me how much of a rip-off av software is
<abhinay> h3xis, no, my friends hard disk
<tannerld> craigbass1976: icky, it doesn't detect my network card :E
<nix_ferret> av is for ppl like my dad.
<SilentDis> robtp, Linux, by it's nature, is a bit less prone to virii than windows.  having said that, it's 'nice' to protect others from being a ferry-point for trojans.  you probably won't get a virus with Ubuntu.  but if you want, you can install avast, they've got a linux client.
<LameBMX> craigbass1976, beryl baby ...
<craigbass1976> tannerld, Balls.  Did you just edit that file, or do something else?
<SilentDis> robtp, let me dig around, I just saw an article on it in an Ubuntu-related blog...
<LameBMX> craigbass1976, it owns vista .. i was runnin eval version till i up and decided to give ubuntu a test drive
<robtp> SilentDis: youre talking to the wrong person :)
<tannerld> craigbass1976: I tried, not sure if its right.
<abhinay> nix_ferret, does clamav work for desktop also ?
<robtp> abhinay: read what SilentDis was saying to me
<robtp> abhinay: clamav is usually meant for servers but it works fine on a desktop as well
<craigbass1976> tannerld, I'm wondering if there is more to it than just adding a line ot that file.
<SilentDis> robtp, i'm so sorry, damn sylisdexia
<cellofellow> can you tell me why I get an Error 1 when I boot the multiuser kernels in this menu.lst?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39277/
<SilentDis> abhinay, check this link out:  http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/UbuntuTutorials/~3/67039393/
<craigbass1976> ANYONE know how to get a network card installed of the UBUNTU install was done without configuring it?
<robtp> robtp: youre not going to see much in the way of linux virii, but it can be nice to use clamav to prevent yourself from infecting friends as a transmitting intermediary if you get what i mean
<curs0r> robtp, turns out that's a known issue with newer nanos... huh
<tannerld> craigbass1976: probably, we tried the install cd again to configure the internet that way, no detction :\
<LameBMX> cellofellow, can you describe ur problem ..
<nix_ferret> abhinay, it should be in the package installer, I could have sworn I saw it
<robtp> curs0r: the lack of recognizance or the d/c problem? or both?
<craigbass1976> tannerld, that blows.  What's the motherboard and card?
<curs0r> the failure to automount
<robtp> curs0r: was it showing in gtkpod after you mounted it?
<LameBMX> cellofellow, line 71 groot=(hd0,0) ... so the grub home dir is on the same partition as windows?
<abhinay> SilentDis, thank you :)
<curs0r> gtkpod works fine but it doesn't create the mountpoint it wants on install
<Shocka311> I can't get this file changed to my ownership. Can someone help?
<cellofellow> LameBMX: no windows
<Bradaphraser> well, thanks again
<tannerld> craigbass1976: not sure of the motherboard, but the card is a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit (quick google search finds that I'm not the only one with troubles with this on any distrib.)
<cellofellow> LameBMX: just Ubuntu
<Bradaphraser> be excellent to each other, and party on dudes
<curs0r> robtp, gtkpod wanted to see it in /media/ipod and didn't have a way to change that in the gui
<LameBMX> cellofellow, ahhh k doh nvm ...
<vox754> Shocka311: sorry, it's windy in here, loss of connection
<RoC_MM_0w2> Anybody know if the unix2dos or dos2unix packages are in ubuntu?  I have both multiverse and universe and I don't see them.
<SilentDis> Bradaphraser, thanks, now a certain Kiss song is stuck in my head because of you :P
<Shocka311> vox754: no worries
<LameBMX> cellofellow, i just edit the automagic sectiond .. do grub-update .. and double check after that .. so no updates make my comp not boot lol
<alienseer23> I am having major sound issues, lots of error messages, and no sound at all, I get an error when trying to test sound in gnome, I get an error when trying to open alsamixer, media is not playing to default sound card, but I can isolate chanells with xmms and play to them, just not to the card as a whole. can anyone help me get my sound back??
<Hawkline> Twinxor where is Twinxor
<netboix> If I am currently using xp and am planning on dual booting... where do i install grub at the end of my ubuntu install... the default location seemed to give me an eror
<Shocka311> vox754: so would this work? chown user /home/user/"Type name of new folder"
<Asc> How might I start X without a window manager?  Like, just with the b/w hatched background.
<LameBMX> and i think i should just goto bed now ... cuz lookin back im not makin any sense to meself either
<cellofellow> LameBMX: I don't understand
<craigbass1976> tannerld, sorry man.  That's weird, because there was a bunch of new broadcom chipset support added to 2.6.17 kernel.
<RoC_MM_0w2> Anybody know if the unix2dos or dos2unix packages are in ubuntu?  I have both multiverse and universe and I don't see them.
<robtp> curs0r: you can mount /dev/blah blah blah /media/ipod to please it
<Asc> I mean, without something like, e.g. gnome, kde, or ion
<Shocka311> vox754: did you get that?
<wastrel> ubuuuuuuntu
<nix_ferret> Night, good luck ppl
<curs0r> robtp, did dat ;)
<tannerld> craigbass1976: does edgy use a different kernal than the last version (i'm using the last versions's install cd)?
<LameBMX> cellofellow, .. what kind of errors are you getting
<SilentDis> RoC_MM_0w2, what do those packages do?  maybe something similar is.  I've never herd of them.
<wastrel> 2.6.17-10-generic
<curs0r> robtp, can one just add mp3 files to an ipod and do away with amarok/banshee/gtkpod?
<wastrel> ^^ edgy
<craigbass1976> tannerld, uname -a will tell you what kernel you have.
<vox754> Shocka311: no, problems... with... internet... not... gonna... make.. it...
<Shocka311> vox754: lol
<RoC_MM_0w2> SilentDis: they convert files from DOS format to UNIX format.
<RoC_MM_0w2> oh
<RoC_MM_0w2> I think I found it
<RoC_MM_0w2> it might be in sysutils
<cellofellow> LameBMX: Error 1. But only when try to boot the non-recovery-mode kernels.
<RoC_MM_0w2> I'll be back if it's not
<NICKA> i cant get vmware server to install it keeps saying i have a previous version but i dont :(
<craigbass1976> tannerld, I'm in dapper (2.15....)
<SilentDis> RoC_MM_0w2, such as...
<SilentDis> RoC_MM_0w2, like a text file or the like?  or am I missing something...
<tannerld> craigbass1976: I'll download the edgy install cd just in case (and give me something to do...)
<netboix> If I am currently using xp and am planning on dual booting... where do i install grub at the end of my ubuntu install... the default location seemed to give me an eror
<Bakefy> Can anyone here help me with samba?  the ubuntu site is confusing me.
<LameBMX> cellofellow, comment out the hiddenmenu option ... then hit e and remove quiet and splash .. hit enter and see where it errors from there
<LameBMX> dont know if u tried that
<curs0r> Bakefy, what's up?
<cellofellow> k
<LameBMX> cellofellow, also try puttin timeout to like 30 seconds and waiting
<dthacker> netboix: what is the error?
<SilentDis> netboix, the default location would be hd0.  usually, you have windows on the first partition, and ubuntu on the second, right?
<Bakefy> curs0r: Thanks,  I am trying to create a username and password for all of my smb shares
<Bakefy> windows will not connect if I don't have a username and password
<netboix> SilentDis: yes that is correct... but it seems that i have no hd0
<netboix> dthacker: leme look real quick
<LameBMX> i get all kinds of weird crap if i make it through that menu too fast ... i just let it select the os itself and it boots okay .. but i got it for 30secs on mine ... worth a shot
<curs0r> Bakefy, would you rather not have a password?
<SilentDis> netboix, what dthacker said:  "what is the error?" :)
<Bakefy> yeah
<curs0r> Bakefy, i thought that might be the case
<LameBMX> right he lefttededed
<Bakefy> curs0r: I can connect with other non windows devices with no trouble
<vox754> I also have a minor problem with GRUB. I can't use "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1"; It gives me "Error:15"; I can boot, it's just that it gives me that message.
<Bakefy> curs0r: I have been told that windows NEEDS a username and password, or it wont ever attempt
<curs0r> Bakefy, did you edit /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<curs0r> Bakefy, not true, i got it to work
<Bakefy> curs0r: I  have only changed the work group
<netboix> SilentDis: so even if my first hd is hda it still should be installed on hd0?
<Bakefy> curs0r: I  have XP by the way...
<curs0r> Bakefy, ok you need to edit a setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<melon_> guys.. when i do: sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg <-- i get a "could not open file etcetc - open (2 No such file or directory) <-- did i break something?
<SilentDis> netboix, grub lists HDs differently.  HD0, HD1 and so on.  it's looking at the MBR (master boot record) not the partition spaces
<oktay> hi. anybody know if dhcpd can call a script when the connection is lost and regained?
<curs0r> Bakefy, there is a section in that file called authentication
<netboix> SilentDis: ok leme run it on the default again and see what the error is
<SilentDis> melon_, could you pastebin the whole error?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | melon_
<ubotu> melon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oktay> would /etc/network/if-up.d be involved here or does it only get run the first time the network is up?
<curs0r> under that line if you see a line that says security = user i want you to place a # in front of that line
<curs0r> Bakefy, under that line if you see a line that says security = user i want you to place a # in front of that line
* dthacker waves goodbye
<netboix> SilentDis: the only reason i ask is taht the installer is listing my ide1 master as hda and grub wnats to install on hd0
<melon_> http://paste2.org/p/704
<netboix> should i let it go there"?
<curs0r> Bakefy, if you don't see that line or if it already has a # that's ok
<SilentDis> netboix, that's proper, yes
<curs0r> Bakefy, then once you take care of that add security = share and save the file
<Bakefy> curs0r thats already been done.
<Bakefy> curs0r okay I will try that
<SilentDis> netboix, HD0 is the first hard drive found, usually, specified by the bios.  usually it means IDE port 0, master drive.
<RoC_MM_0w> the package name is tofrodos
<Bakefy> curs0r:  ";   security = user"
<Bakefy> is currently what I see, is ; a blocked charactor
<curs0r> Bakefy, put a # in front of it
<netboix> SilentDis: ok lets see if ig et the error
<Kira> Does somebody know of a mail client that can send new mail messages to stdout non-interactively?
<SilentDis> netboix, ok :)
<Gun_Smoke> The ./pool/main/u/ubuntu=artwork/ubuntu=_28_all.deb file failed the MD% checksum verification.  Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted.  What does that mean?
<Bakefy> okay i just saved it
<curs0r> then on its own line security = share with no #
<Bakefy> time to check
<curs0r> wait
<Bakefy> it worked
<Bakefy> i fucking love you
<curs0r> oh, ok
<curs0r> lol
<Bakefy> thanks man!
<curs0r> put in a good word for me with god
<Bakefy> if I make it there first I will
<curs0r> lol
<curs0r> yeah that info is priceless ain't it?
<Bakefy> thanks again, im going to enjoy and map some new drives!
<alienseer23> could someone put my name in here so I can see if I get sound, please?
<kitche>  alienseer23 ?
<alienseer23> yippie!!!
<alienseer23> thankl you
<curs0r> alienseer23,
<curs0r> alienseer23,
<alienseer23> I have been wrestling with my sound for 2 days
<curs0r> hehehe i couldn't help it
<alienseer23> it's music to my ears
<alienseer23> to just have clear sound
<curs0r> everybody sam his sound server! lol
<alienseer23> and Zappa
<curs0r> spam*
<alienseer23> no!
<curs0r> ;)
<gumpppy3> has anybody had problems accessing yahoo mail using mozilla firefox?
<jbroome> gumpppy3: nope, and i'm using a bunch of scriptblocker/adblocker extensions too
<alienseer23> Q: does anyone know a simple way to enable 5.1 sound by default?
<NICKA> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<NICKA> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<gumpppy3> thanks jbroome for the reply
<NICKA> thats not the directory does anyone know off hand
<jasz> hello all
<NICKA> for vmserver
<kitche> NICKA: /usr/include/linux
<kitche> NICKA: but you also have ot install them also
<jasz> anyone here knows how to remove DRM from some files I bought through the Itunes Store?
<Olathe> Is it a bad idea to remove the /etc/hosts line with 127.0.1.1 ?
<NICKA> oh
<jasz> or how can I play them using Rhythmbox?
<NICKA> how do i install them
<h3xis> Olathe, yes
<NICKA> its for vmware server
<SilentDis> jasz, recent versions of iTunes pull in via version 6, and I don't think there's a crack out there for that yet...
<Olathe> h3xis: What is 127.0.1.1 used for ?
<h3xis> that's localhost
<Olathe> Not 127.0.0.1
<NICKA> man im stuck i cant install vmware
<Olathe> But 127.0.1.1
<h3xis> Olathe, ahhh
<jasz> :(
<h3xis> Olathe, is that all that's there?
<Olathe> The line is 127.0.1.1 myboxsname
<artbird309> NICKA: you install in from apt-get install
<h3xis> i think that's the loopback device
<NICKA> oh
<NICKA> you know that cmd?
<NICKA> im kind of a noob
<h3xis> Olathe, i think it's safe to keep, but i'm not sure if it's a good idea to remove
<NICKA> im on the forum thread for this vmware and i donno
<artbird309> NICKA: let me boot my computer up
<kitche> !vmware|NICKA
<ubotu> NICKA: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<NICKA> ok
<kitche> NICKA: you probably want VMware server
<NICKA> yea
<NICKA> thats what im installing
<NICKA> vmware server
<kitche> NICKA: you using that link?
<NICKA> yea
<NICKA> im reading it
<__david> hello, does edgy eft support live growing of ext3 filesystems?
<NICKA> will you be around?
<Olathe> Apparently, it's for when you use DHCP: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2005/06/msg01047.html
<artbird309> NICKA: who
<klypso> hey, anyone know how to set up a dual boot with GRUB?
<NICKA> you guys
<klypso> I keep getting the same error.
<NICKA> artbird or kitche
<NICKA> youg uys are great help with the link
<kitche> I m around I went to the instructions to install
<NICKA> im reading  a bit ill brb
<digip1mp> does anyone know why ubuntuforums uses vbulletin instead of phpbb?...  isn't that kind of anti-foss? (just occurred to me that this is kind of funny)
<klypso> Booting 'Microsoft Windows XP home edition'
<klypso> root (hd0,0)
<klypso> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<klypso> savedefault
<klypso> makeactive
<klypso> Error 29: Disk write error
<kitche> digip1mp: phpbb can easily be hacked
<klypso> oops, didn't mean to spam
<__david> yes? > flaviorbeiro
<ddaemon> what is the reason for using this construct in a shell script? if [ x$VAR != x] ; then...
<levander> What user group do I have to be in to use the applications on the System -> Administration menu?
<digip1mp> kitche: really?
<klypso> anyone know how to fix that?
<wastrel> levander:  admin
<NICKA> when i did what it said for the kenral version type
<NICKA> it said folder doesnt exist
<willys_fueguino> How can i switch users on xubuntu edgy?
<NICKA> man you guys stil here.. seems like im screwed
<NICKA> :(
<artbird309> NICKA: what happened
<NICKA> it said
<NICKA> the directory doesnt exist
<klypso> anyone know how to set up a dual boot with linux
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | klypso
<ubotu> klypso: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<klypso> !dualboot ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboot ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klypso> thanks
<artbird309> NICKA: did you install the linux-heaaders
<NICKA> i dont know how
<cerridwen> -a ;)
<NICKA> so im assuming no lol
<artbird309> NICKA: you need to install that first
<willys_fueguino> How can i switch users on xubuntu edgy?
<NICKA> ok
<NICKA> hold on i found something
<cerridwen> change between existing users?
<NICKA> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-***
<artbird309> NICKA: yes
<NICKA> sweet
<NICKA> what are the headers anyway?
<levander> I created the admin group and added myself to it.  When I run the groups command, admin does show up in the output.  However, when I run user-admin from the Administration window, I still get: "You are not allowed access to the system configuration."
<klypso> I get this error with grup:
<klypso> 'Booting 'Microsoft Windows XP home edition'
<klypso> root (hd0,0)
<klypso> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<klypso> savedefault
<klypso> makeactive
<klypso> Error 29: Disk write error
<levander> Any ideas what else to try?
<wastrel> levander:  it is strange that an admin group didn't already exist on your system, since it is part of the default configuration
<NICKA> ok all installed
<NICKA> let me try now
<levander> wastrel: I installed way back in the warty days.  That may have something to do with it.  But, do you know which package creates the admin group?
<willys_fueguino> so no one can help me??
<LameBMX> klypso, did ya pastbin your menu.lst file?
<wastrel> levander:  it you should examine your /etc/sudoers file, look for:   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<levander> wastrel: I am upgraded to edgy now.
<crimsun> willys_fueguino: did you provide any additional info after the reboot?
<wastrel> levander:  if not visudo and add it
<klypso> LameBMX: sorry, that is what?
<netboix> does anyone here use madwifi?
<levander> wastrel: it says "levander ALL=(ALL) ALL" - is that close enough?  levander is my user name
<LameBMX> klypso, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ... nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SilentDis> willys_fueguino, i've not used xubuntu yet, and I'm not familiar with xcfe.  let me look around the web a little.
<Mathew> Is there a way to change the look of alt+tab application switching?
<alienseer23> could someone take a look at this and tell me if there is anything I can do to fix my 5.1?.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39279/
<willys_fueguino> crimsun: I've got the same messages...
<willys_fueguino> gdmflexiserver just wont run...
<willys_fueguino> I'm going crazy with this....
<crimsun> alienseer23: use -Dplug:surround51, not -Dsurround51
<wastrel> levander:  seemingly it is not enough :]   i don't know specifically if gksudo or whatever the system->administration menu uses  needs that admin business, but it's not working now... so why not try adding it :] 
<alienseer23> crimsun: ok
<defiant> May I ask, has anyone ever heard of Freespire?
<klypso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39280/
<noiesmo> defiant, yes its linspire's free version
<defiant> noiesmo have you ever used it or heard anything about it. it looks nice.
<levander> wastrel: tried editing it with visudo, ran users-admin, same thing
<jp> un_operateur -- Thanks for your help .... my /etc/apt/sources.list works great now .... just like it should (|;-) a tip 'o the hat to ye!
<arrenlex> How do people make commercial versions of Linux? Doesn't the fact that the kernel is GPL prevent them from releasing anything that uses the Linux kernel under anything other than the GPL?
<klypso> LameBMX: know what to fix?
<SilentDis> willys_fueguino, from what I can tell, just log out/back in to switch users.
<alienseer23> crimsun: pretty much more of the same ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39281/
<arrenlex> defiant: It's KDE. It looks just like kubuntu.
<noiesmo> defiant, installed once was pretty bt you can mod kde or gnome to look good anywy and was a pain to add certain things like video and mp3 suport from memory
<wastrel> levander:  log out & back in again?
<defiant> noiesmo, Thanks.
<levander> wastrel: brb
<crimsun> alienseer23: what did you do to alsa-lib and your asoundrcs?
<alienseer23> crimsun: I have no idea
<LameBMX> klypso,
<LameBMX> klypso, ill repost it with a proposed change
<klypso> ok
<levander> wastrel: same damn thing
<crimsun> alienseer23: that's fairly unhelpful. What did you do? What steps did you take?
<willys_fueguino> SilentDis: Doesn't works... if I do that the programs keep running, but I cant see them
<NICKA> damn after all this i get some error
<alienseer23> mostly just tried to edit .asoundrc, but reverted it back
<NICKA> what the crap
<crimsun> alienseer23: so pastebin your asoundrc(s)
<alienseer23> there is only one
<artbird309> NICKA: put it in here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<wastrel> levander:  i dunno - i'm a big dummy :]    how about running  users-admin  from the cli?
<NICKA> ok
<willys_fueguino> crimsun: I'm reading about a FUSA app (fast user switch applet), but I think it relies on gdmflexiserver
<LameBMX> klypso, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39282/
<NICKA> ill run through and get the error again real quick
<LameBMX> klypso, rootnoverify ..
<artbird309> NICKA: ok
<alienseer23> crimsun: there is nothing there right now
<klypso> LameBMX: i'll replace it, then reboot and see what happens.
<klypso> LameBMX: thanks.
<LameBMX> klypso, dont forget to backup the original
<LameBMX> never replace ..
<NICKA> oh crap
<klypso> LameBMX: right, right
<NICKA> it worked i need a serial
<eegore> It still wants to hog the mic input but I can live with that
<NICKA> ill registure real quick
<eegore> well, I got teamspeak to work through the linux32 command chained to the aoss command and it is stable
<alienseer23> crimsun: here is asoundrc.asoundconf~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39283/
<LameBMX> took me enough screwups to figure that one out
<crimsun> alienseer23: ~/.asoundrc* , please.
<alienseer23> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39284/
<alienseer23> I tried to do this, earlier : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261317
<Simplechat> within ubuntu, i've heard that it doesn't have a root account
<Zelus> guys, i have a noob question. I just installed 6.10 on my inspiron 8200 but i can get the wireless to work, i see the signal strenth (77%) but hte status is disconnected. :(
<Simplechat> yet you seem to have to enter your password to do system admin tasks
<Simplechat> so, is your account a virtual root?
<levander> wastrel: thanks for your help, i'm reading a bug report on launchpad, I think it was adding the admin group, and then having to restart dbus with the init.d script
<willys_fueguino> crimsun: the fast-user-switch-applet is on the repos.. but if I apt-get it it tries to install the gnome-desktop
<willys_fueguino> :-
<wastrel> Simplechat:  the root account exists but doesn't have a password enabled.  the sudo system exists to allow you to perform system administration tasks.
<netboix> I am attempting to follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1818971&postcount=6  but was wondering i only have the 6.10 installation cd and when i attempt to apt-get it tells me could not find the package and deos not ask for the cd.
<alienseer23> crimsun: I also gave this a try http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/alsamch.shtml
<alienseer23> crimsun: this is the last thing I tried http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39285/
<fierce> Hey all.. i've got a problem I cant solve.  I am running a process but want to log out and keep it running, but I forgot to screen it.  How can I transfer this to a screen?  I tried to 'CTRL+Z' to suspend it, then run screen, then 'fg' inside of screen but it says no process found
<fierce> How can I do this?
<fierce> Hey all.. i've got a problem I cant solve.  I am running a process but want to log out and keep it running, but I forgot to screen it.  How can I transfer this to a screen?  I tried to 'CTRL+Z' to suspend it, then run screen, then 'fg' inside of screen but it says no process found.. How can I do this :(
<alienseer23> crimsun: there was also an instruction about removing and replacing alsa if your sound was dead, whic it was, so i tried it, and it did not work...i even tried to compile alsa, which failed...so I removed the lot and reinstalled alsa, gdm and ubuntu desktop
<fierce> errr
<fierce> oops sorry for repeat
<willys_fueguino> fierce: Im trying to do something similar...
<willys_fueguino> but cant do it
<fierce> willys_fueguino: darn
<willys_fueguino> :-(
<crimsun> alienseer23: I'll help you when I have a moment.
<fierce> its driving me nuts
<willys_fueguino> fierce: me to...
<alienseer23> ok
<wheels3572> What Program is it that I would use to load Windows inside of Linux?
<wheels3572> that way I dont have to reboot my computer
<fierce> wheels3572: wine?
<wheels3572> ok
<artbird309> wheels3572: vmware
<fierce> ya
<fierce> or vmware
<willys_fueguino> fierce: I want to do something like the "switch users" that windows have
<fierce> or isnt there another one.. cedega?
<wheels3572> ok so it is vmware
<fierce> willys_fueguino: nice
<willys_fueguino> wheels3572: qemu
<willys_fueguino> perhaps
<wheels3572> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<wastrel> you can switch users by going to quit > switch user
<willys_fueguino> wastrel: nop
<wastrel> i dunno about 'doze
<willys_fueguino> wastrel: Im on xubuntu
<willys_fueguino> and I dont have that option
<NICKA> i think i got it
<NICKA> im setting up windows xp
<wastrel> i dunno about xubuntu perhaps the gurus in #xubuntu can assist
<artbird309> NICKA: good
<willys_fueguino> wastrel: already  tried there...
<willys_fueguino> the gdmflexiserver can do that... but doesnt runs over here
<willys_fueguino> then what about gdm loading 2 X sessions??
<wastrel> we have a situation then
<kadk> hey, is there any way to turn my debian box into a "network storage"; like everbody in the house(laptop, another pcs,etc) can store files on it just like a regular drive. is it possible for samba to do that?
<machu> newbie: I recently changed permissions on /etc like this: sudo chown userid:userid  -R /etc    and now i'm getting this: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0.  How do I reverse what I've done to perform sudo commands?
<artbird309> kadk: you could install freenas
<kevin> is this the right place for monitor questions?
<Asc> no, but it is a good place for GNU/monitor questions
<jumbers>  What tends to be a good FTP server daemon? I'm running proftpd, but I don't know if there's something better out there
<Lathiat> jumbers: pro isnt bad
<Lathiat> jumbers: theres vsftpd, thats ok too
<Lathiat> jumbers: requires a bit more config tho
<artbird309> kadk: http://www.freenas.org/
<jumbers> Lathiat: Thanks. :)
<Zelus> guys, i have a noob question. I just installed 6.10 on my inspiron 8200 but i can get the wireless to work, i see the signal strenth (77%) but the status is disconnected. :( and i cant figure out how to switch it to connected.
<jumbers> Does anybody know why Apache2, PHP, and MySQL aren't up to date in the Ubuntu repos?
<levander> Does anyone know what this avahi daemon is?  When I restart dbus, I get some message that starting the avahi daemon failed.
<Lathiat> Zelus: system->administration->networking ?
<wasabi_> jumbers: if you mean in Edgy, it's because once it's released, new versions aren't released.
<Lathiat> levander: yes avahi is used for service discovery
<Dasnipa`> jumbers, the repos are updated every 6 months. the only updates that are done in the meantime are security related patches
<levander> Lathiat: is it supposed to be running on my system?
<levander> Lathiat: is it supposed to be running by default?
<jumbers> I thought only kernels were snapshotted
<wastrel> libavahi-core4 - Avahi's embeddable mDNS/DNS-SD library
<wasabi_> jumbers: The entire distro is. Edgy is a point in time release.
<levander> wasabi_: is the avahi daemon running on your system?
<wasabi_> levander: Yes.
<wastrel> seems to be a service discovery daemon
<wasabi_> Avahi is hte zeroconf daemon.
<wasabi_> So yes, serviced iscovery.
<Zelus> Lathiat: in there its checked as enabled but i still have no connectivity. in the toolbar util it says disconnected
<wastrel> i don't see avahi on my system.
<jumbers> wasabi_: So in order to keep the latest versions of Apache, PHP, and MySQL, I have to either find repos for each or compile them manually?
<wastrel> yes
<wasabi_> jumbers: Or not care about them as much.
<Lathiat> levander: its installed, but not enabled by default
<jumbers> wasabi_: Well, there tend to be security updates in them
<Vuen_> hey guys, at what time of day is the stuff in /etc/cron.daily ran? and how can i configure this?
<wasabi_> Ubuntu backports security related fixes.
<levander> Well, hell.  When I run "sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon start", I get no output.  When I run "sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop" it says it failed...
<wasabi_> But only those fixes, not any new features.
<wasabi_> Just small fixes.
<wasabi_> You'll find those in edgy-security
<Lathiat> levander: ah yeh
<willys_fueguino> How can I load 2 X sessions with gdm?
<Lathiat> levander: you can ignore that
<Lathiat> it doesnt cause any issues
<wasabi_> It fails to stop, because it's not started.
<Lathiat> levander: basically by default it doesnt start, and it cant stop if it wasnt started (hence it 'fails' to stop)
<Lathiat> but you can ignore that it doesnt cause any issues
<levander> Lathiat: so, by default, it's not supposed to run?
<Asc> willys_furguino: You've tried gdmflexisserver?
<wasabi_> levander: Not yet anyways.
<wastrel> so the boot message is some boot script chattering about avahi but not actually running it presumably.
<Dasnipa`> jumbers, the reason it is done like that is because it is way too hard to keep up to date with every package possible. look at distros that have tried that... they have failed horribly (namely debian)
<wasabi_> If you read /etc/default/avahi-daemon, you'll see, it's disabled by default.
<levander> wasabi_: okay, cool.  Dunno why it's on my system then...
<levander> wasabi_: thanks
<wasabi_> levander: Another piece of software probably brought it in.
<Vuen_> nevermind, found it
<levander> wasabi_: It would be cool if I could find out which one.
<Lathiat> levander: its installed by default
<wasabi_> Try removing it, see what wants to go. :)
<Lathiat> levander: on edgy
<wasabi_> Is avahi installed by default on edgy? Didn't know that.
* Lathiat nods
<wasabi_> Just not enabled?
<Lathiat> its just disabled by default
<Lathiat> correct
<wasabi_> k
<levander> Lathiat: so, why did they decide to install it?
<Lathiat> system->administration->networking || "general" tab there is a tickbox to enable it
<Lathiat> levander: so it can be easily enabled
<Lathiat> in feisty it will be enabled by default
<levander> Lathiat: "sudo aptitude avahi-daemon" isn't easy enough?
<Lathiat> no :)
<levander> I guess it isn't, I forgot to put install in that command.
<soloik> hi
<Lathiat> haha
<levander> Lathiat: I read about avahi, it sounds cool, but does anyone use it besides Ubuntu?
<Lathiat> levander: lots of people
<Lathiat> FC6, RHEL5
<Lathiat> i think it may even be in a debian etch desktop install
<crimsun> it's always humorous to ask an upstream developer if his software is even used.
<levander> Lathiat: okay, so it's becoming more popular...
<crimsun> =)
<Lathiat> (FWIW, I'm one of the authors of the project :)
<Lathiat> levander: yeh, first version was released ~18 months ago now
<Lathiat> its gaining in popularity :)
<voraistos> Hello, i have a permission related question... Do we (like in windows if i remember) have a possibility to set diferent permissions for different groups and different users for the same file instead of one user, one group and one everybody else ?
<Lathiat> its protocol-compatible with the apple bonjour stuff
<Lathiat> so itunes sharing, etc,
<levander> Lathiat: so, with avahi, and support on those Linux distros, you could just auto discover all these computers on the network?
<Lathiat> levander: correct
<wasabi_> voraistos: Yes, there are ACLs.
<Lathiat> altho its not so much to discover the "computers"
<Lathiat> as services
<wasabi_> voraistos: There just aren't any good UIs for them.
<Lathiat> for example if you have ekiga open, and you open it on another machine, you can see that person in the auto-discovered list to call
<levander> Lathiat: well, if it's not so much, what's the big deal?
<ddaemon> what configuration sets the options for display resolutions available in the screen resolution preference panel?
<wasabi_> ddaemon: The graphics card and monitor combo itself, hopefully ;)
<voraistos> wasabi_ ACLs? can you be more specific ?
<Lathiat> and in rhythmbox you can enable music sharing (Edit->Preferences->Sharing) then anyone that opens rhythmbox can see your music and play from your collection
<Lathiat> levander: not so much for ""COMPUTERS"" as 'services' running on those computers
<wasabi_> voraistos: Access COntrol Lists. That's what WIndows calls them too.
<wasabi_> voraistos: You'll have to look up POSIX ACLs online someplace. I don't really want to explain them in IRC.
<ddaemon> wasabi_ is there anyway to manually override the options?
<wasabi_> ddaemon: Probably. =)
<levander> Lathiat: I assume there are permissions you can set through this avahi thing, yes?
<Lathiat> levander: permissions?
<voraistos> wasabi_ thank you, i just wanted a bit more eplanation to actually know what to google :P
<ddaemon> i've got a situation where I know the card and monitor can both drive at higher than 640x480, but that is my only option
<levander> Lathiat: like if i only want certain people accessing my Rythmbox library.
<Lathiat> levander: no, thats up to the application
<Lathiat> levander: you can set a password on RB shares i think
<Lathiat> but access control is not built into avahi itself
<elyon> Hello
<Lathiat> the application has to layer that on top
<wasabi_> avahi, btw, is an implementation of "bonjour", which is what APple invented. ... also called Rendevous at some point.
<levander> Lathiat: it's starting to make sense, I guess it's installed by default on Edgy to encourage application developers to support it?  It's a political thing including it.  To show support.
<wasabi_> And sometimes "zeroconf"
<Lathiat> levander: its included because they want to support it, BUT
<Rookie_> create a group and let that group be the one who is allowed to access the map, put current users in that group if necesery
<Lathiat> levander: ubuntu had a "no open ports" policy
<Lathiat> levander: this is something that is changing a little bit it seems
<levander> Lathiat: ahhhh, no open ports, this makes sense
<levander> Lathiat: yeah
<Lathiat> i guess also as avahi matures a bit they feel more confident in it
<Lathiat> it tries to be pretty secure
<Lathiat> drops privs, chroots, etc
<elyon> Is there any kind of Windows - To - Ubuntu migration guide out there?
<Lathiat> we've had 1 crasher, and 1 bug that makes it eat 100% CPU, no exploitable bugs as yet
<Lathiat> .. so far :\
<Lathiat> i'm mildly afraid of the day someone finds one :/ hah
<Wolfgang> yes    the link from windows to ubuntu is here:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<artbird309> elyon: google it
<Lathiat> hopefully never *G*
<elyon> Thanks, Wolfgang
<Wolfgang> No Problem :P
<orestyle9> I have an fstab setup that is not working (mounting on reboot) but does work with mount -a.  Any ideas?
<levander> Lathiat: thanks for explaining, it's making more sense.  I'll probably be using avahi as an end user before too long.
<Lathiat> levander: woo ;)
<levander> orestyle9: is it a network mount that isn't working?
<Lathiat> levander: if you need any help with it, feel free to stop past #avahi
<levander> Lathiat: thanks
<orestyle9> levander:  yes, both a raid array and a network share.  Both not working.
<levander> orestyle9: maybe the network isn't loaded when the machine is trying to mount the volume during bootup?
<pluto> Can someone please tell me the ubuntu equivilant of this directory?  /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input
<orestyle9> levander:  For the raid array, I thought that maybe the drivers where not loading in time, but for a network share.
<levander> orestyle9: the network still has to come up before it can be mounted
<orestyle9> levander:  it works when I do a mount -a
<kdub> i need help getting dual monitors to work with an ati card
<artbird309> what would be better for a server install 6.06 or 6.10
<levander> orestyle9: yeah, but by the time you do "mount -a" the network is already up
<levander> artbird309: if you need commercial support 6.06
<soloik> when i update the system  the kernel also chages?
<levander> artbird309: if you want to upgrade to feisty, 6.10
<levander> soloik: sometimes
<pluto> Can someone please tell me the ubuntu equivilant of this directory?  /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input
<artbird309> levander: what is better about feisty
<orestyle9> levander:  Ya, its an existing network, been up for a long time.  This server is the system that goes up and down (but is not the master domain controller)
<abhinay> how to get write permissions for ext3 drive ?   i have given ,  /dev/hda6	/media/hda6     ext3    users,rw        0       0      in fstab
<levander> artbird309: it's just the next release of feisty, some things it will have is integrated beryl, better xen support...
<levander> next release of *ubuntu* i meant
<orestyle9> abhinay:  have you tried auto where the ext3 is?
<artbird309> levander: it is a server so I don't need beryl
<kdub> anyone know how to get beryl running on dual monitors?
<orestyle9> abhinay:  never mind...
<varsendaggr> how do i iopen a .rar
<abhinay> orestyle9, it is ext3 file type, why auto, it 'll not gonna work
<jisatsu_> varsendaggr: install the rar and unrar packages
<levander> artbird309: do you know whether or not the option of professional support is important?  Like do you want to be able to call somebody a year from now and have them help you fix it?  Without having to upgrade your software the whole time?
<levander> artbird309: 6.06 is LTS (long-term support) - Ubuntu will support it for 2 years - wait, maybe it's five, I don't remember
<juan> are there any good guides to understanding xorg?
<Dasnipa`> levander, 2 years for desktop 5 for server i believe
<artbird309> levander: no it is for a school
<levander> artbird309: 6.10 is just another release with no commitment to LTS
<orestyle9> abhinay:  I have a system with ext3 and we use defaults where you have users,rw
<kdub> edgy is lts
<levander> artbird309: if it goes down, what's the damage?
<Dasnipa`> kdub, edgy is not lts
<levander> artbird309: how much money do you lose?
<orestyle9> abhinay:  I think that applies the permissions from the device itself
<abhinay> orestyle9, because the default option didn't work for me , so i gave users, rw
<Dasnipa`> kdub, edgy will be supported 6 months as usual and then feisty will come out and probably be supported for 6 months as well
<artbird309> levander: I do not think any it is a school of about 120 seats
<levander> artbird309: is this server something you are interested in working with, or is it just something you need to have?
<willys_fueguino> I CANT SWITCH USERS!
<kdub> 6.06 is though?
<artbird309> willys_fueguino: I would be runing it
<levander> artbird309: do you want to spend time with ubuntu, or do you just want something tha tworks?
<Dasnipa`> 6.06 dapper drake. is LTS
<soloik> what is the best way for changes my kernel of 2.6.17-10-generic a  2.6.19.1 for amd64
<Dasnipa`> i wouldnt expect another LTS until at least dapper support for desktop ends
<Dasnipa`> so 2 years
<Dasnipa`> well 1.5 years
<artbird309> levander: I don't know
<levander> artbird309: like, when mysql comes out with version 5.1 of their database, do you want to be able to upgrade fairly soon, or do you care if you upgrade ever?
<levander> artbird309: you have more evaluating to do, what is the deadline for getting this box up?
<artbird309> levander: next year
<artbird309> levander: next school year
<Dasnipa`> oh lol
<Dasnipa`> next year i was like haha 3 days?
<levander> artbird309: how much time do you have to spend evaluating?
<willys_fueguino> Im so tired with this... I cant get gdmflexiserver to work...
<levander> artbird309: is this a task that you want to accomplish, or is this something you're interested in looking into?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi, one stupid question, does synaptic have a fullscreen mode?
<willys_fueguino> someone please help me...
<willys_fueguino> ShakaGoldSaint: no
<wasabi_> ShakaGoldSaint: it has a maximize button
<artbird309> levander: I want to
<levander> when I say accomplish, i mean accomplish quickly
<ShakaGoldSaint> ehmmm, then what is this.....
<levander> artbird309: want to what?
<artbird309> levander: accomplish it
<levander> artbird309: quickly?
<levander> artbird309: is this just something you are trying to get done?
<artbird309> levander: no I have till june
<levander> artbird309: but, how much personal time do you want to invest?
<artbird309> levander: 3 hour a week
<weem> yo
<levander> artbird309: are you a teacher at this school?
<ShakaGoldSaint> http://eleazar.teamma.net/Pantallazo.png willys_fueguino
<artbird309> levander: no student
<levander> artbird309: are you interested in computers?
<artbird309> levander: yes
<levander> artbird309: do you want to learn more about them?  or, just get this job done?
<levander> artbird309: if they are having a student put the computer up, it's probably not mission critical
<willys_fueguino> ShakaGoldSaint: nice
<artbird309> levander:  I am doing tech stuff right now
<ShakaGoldSaint> willys_fueguino,  
<dan__> how do I install usb wireless adapters?
<levander> artbird309: go to ubuntu.com, and first read about edubuntu and see if you need any of that stuff, then download either ubuntu or edubuntu 6.10
<artbird309> levander: I am the 2 in tech there
<levander> artbird309: what is a "2 in tech"?
<artbird309> levander: number 2 in the tech side of the school
<dan__> or just have them mail it to you
<levander> artbird309: you are ranked number 2?
<Pirate-king> what is the best and easiest program to web cam with?
<levander> amongst the students?
<artbird309> levander: yes
<levander> artbird309: good for you
<artbird309> levander: not techers
<levander> artbird309: go for edgy, version 6.10 i think
<artbird309> levander: ok
<Adramelech> Pirate-king: aMsn only one i tried
<artbird309> levander: I will play with that
<levander> artbird309: all you have to do is download the CD, then you can see if the computer is compatible with it by running Ubuntu off the CD
<levander> artbird309: after you decide if Ubuntu is going to work on that computer, then you can isntall Ubuntu onto the hard drive.
<ShakaGoldSaint> so synaptic doesn't have fullscreen http://eleazar.teamma.net/Pantallazo.png  :(, then what is this? :S and how can i fix it?
<levander> artbird309: it's important to do it in that order
<llindy> pirate-king, I have yet to find anything to cam with, and I use Ubuntu 6.06
<levander> artbird309: if ubuntu doesn't work on that computer, it's probably too much to ask someone new to ubuntu to get it to work...
<weem> /j #bcm-dev
<weem> niceee
<jw_606> Hello
<Pirate-king> dam
<levander> artbird309: although, with determination, you could probably get it to work
<siv0x> how do i "run as root" - i'm trying to figure out how to set my graphics card up with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jw_606> Can I get some help using the make command please?
<llindy> pirate-king.. I have a dual boot, and have to boot into MS to cam, and use gAIM in Ubuntu
<levander> artbird309: if it doesn't work, hopefully you have another computer to try it on
<artbird309> levander: We have not got the servers yet it is going to be a Dell rack server so I think it will work
<llindy> pirate-king, no compat drivers for cams..:(
<jw_606> I forgot what I used last time I tryed to compile something, it was something like 'make prepare all' ? does that look right?
<Adramelech> Pirate-king: aMsn support webcams
<dan__> are there any wireless adapters made for ubuntu?
<Pirate-king> pretty compicated to set up
<Pirate-king> amsn?///
<llindy> yes, they may support the cams ok, but there are no cpmpat drivers thatI can find, and I have a Cretaive cam, and a logitech
<tonyyarusso> dan__: Made for, no.  That work with, yes.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Adramelech> Pirate-king: aMsn is on repos
<Pirate-king> I have a logitec for notebooks
<dan__> ok ill look
<Pirate-king> in kubuntu?
<levander> artbird309: make sure it will work before you buy it
<llindy> *creative labs, and logitech
<Adramelech> llindy: my creative old cam works fine with xpia drivers
<artbird309> levander: How would I go about doing that
<Pirate-king> repos = repositorys? correct?
<dan__> ty
<llindy> hmmmm, I cant even get the disk to read, and USB plug and play wont work on my model
<Adramelech> Pirate-king: yes, look for it on synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Pirate-king: yes
<Adramelech> llindy: mine is parallel but cpia supports usb i think
<Pirate-king> I know Im in ubuntu I have kubuntu synaptic I think is in ubuntu...
<llindy> hmmm, Ill have to check that out, thanks
<llindy> yes, synaptic is in Ubuntu
<Adramelech> llindy: modprobe cpia_usb as root
<llindy> oh, ok
<Pirate-king> I know Im in ubuntu channeI I have kubuntu synaptic I think is in ubuntu...
<artbird309> Pirate-king It use the same system so it will work the same
<Adramelech> Pirate-king: do you have universe enable?
<Pirate-king> not that I know off
<Pirate-king> pretty new at this linux stuff
<llindy> adramelech:modprobe cpia_usb invalid operation
<Pirate-king> how do you enable universe???????????
<artbird309> Pirate-king: trie asking in the #kubuntu
<Adramelech> Pirate: setting->repositories
<Pirate-king> yeah not really any one ther to answer
<llindy> adramelech: E: Couldn't find package modprobe
<llindy> root@lindy:/home/lindy#
<orestyle9> anyone help with mounting network shares through fstab?
<artbird309> Pirate-king: did you trie setting->repositories
<Pirate-king> system settings then repositories
<Adramelech> llindy: those 3 lines are the whole output?
<llindy> yes
<artbird309> Pirate-king: no the setting in kubuntu synaptic
<Wolfgang> Is there a list for checking compatabilty for Ubuntu with wireless network cards and routers?
<Wolfgang> I use Linksys for both
<siv0x> Can someone tell me how to get my latest nvidia drivers, for an nvidia geforce 6800 ? i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is that all i need to do?
<llindy> adramelech: root@lindy:/home/lindy# modprobe cpia_usb
<llindy> root@lindy:/home/lindy# mine
<llindy> bash: mine: command not found
<llindy> root@lindy:/home/lindy# sudo apt-get modprobe cpia_usb
<llindy> E: Invalid operation modprobe
<llindy> root@lindy:/home/lindy# modprobe cpia_usb
<llindy> root@lindy:/home/lindy# sudo apt-get install modprobe cpia_usb
<llindy> Reading package lists... Done
<llindy> Building dependency tree... Done
<artbird309> Wolfgang: the router will work
<llindy> E: Couldn't find package modprobe
<llindy> root@lindy:/home/lindy#
<iovanalex> anyone has instaled ubuntu on a dell gx620 ?
<artbird309> iovanalex: what is that
<wastrel> why did you put all that junk in the channel mr llindy?
<Adramelech> llindy: modporbe is part of the system is the way to load modules
<llindy> Um, I didnt know what to do
<llindy> ok
<Adramelech> llindy: what you are trying to do is to load cpia_usb module
<siv0x> Can someone tell me how to get my latest nvidia drivers, for an nvidia geforce 6800 ? i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is that all i need to do?
<llindy> oh, ok, thanks, I have been working and working on this, 6 mos new to Ubuntu
<Adramelech> llindy: me too
<barata> hallo, how to lame a wav FROM 00.00.00 second to 05.02.39 for instance?
<Adramelech> llindy: as i see your output it should work now
<Wolfgang> artbird309 thanks
<barata> lame -b 192 ..... ?
<llindy> ok, will try now, thanks much
<freebse> hi how do I change the space between icons on a kde desktop
<llindy> :)
<Adramelech> llindy: have to do that everytime you reboot
<llindy> yikes, ok
<Adramelech> llindy: or add it in etc/modules i think
<palomer> hello
<llindy> ok, will do
<palomer> I'd like to input japanese from scim to skype
<palomer> not working
<palomer> anyone have any suggestions?
<cntb> http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/
<siv0x> Can someone tell me how to get my latest nvidia drivers, for an nvidia geforce 6800 ? i used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is that all i need to do?
<artbird309> siv0x: go to nvidia.com
<weem> anyone here Wardrive?
<Adramelech> siv0x: do you want the propietary drivers?
<jisatsu_> siv0x: nvidia-glx should work fine
<Simplechat> is there any way to troubleshoot a ubuntu cd that won't boot
<siv0x> I'm planning on running games later on, i want my newest drivers.
<artbird309> Simplechat:  md5sum
<Adramelech> siv0x: open source drivers supports only 2d acc, propietary ones support 2d and 3d
<jisatsu_> siv0x: install the nvidia-glx package and configure it with [insert command I can't remember] 
<Simplechat> art: tried that, it crashes around grub
<siv0x> Okay, whats the command to install the nvidia-glx?
<Simplechat> so it won't check
<Asc> weem: It's illegal last I checked, but if you're looking for a way to find nearby wireless networks, you might try installing 'network-manager-gnome'
<Simplechat> i've tried it on about 5 dvd's now
<jisatsu_> siv0x: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Simplechat> including half a dousin other distros (ubuntu, fedora core 6, pclinuxos...)
<Shocka311> I downloaded some KDE programs and my X is Gnome and when I try to get help for the KDE programs it says " could not launch the KDE Help center: Could not find service 'khelpcenter'." where can I downloat the nececary files for the help menus in all my KDE programs?
<siv0x> k
<jisatsu_> then you'll need to edit a file to enable it
<artbird309> Shocka311: you need to install KDE Help
<Simplechat> ?
<siv0x> Okay.. you dont remember how?
<Simplechat> any ideas?
<jisatsu_> siv0x: 2 secs and I'll check my config
<siv0x> Thanks
<freebse> siv0x: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable , maybe this works, if it does not (some Ubuntu versions are broken here) you need to setup x manuell
<Shocka311> artbird309: where do I find KDE help to download it?
<cntb> artbird309:  how to install kde help ?
<artbird309> Shocka311: sudo apt-get install kdehelp?
<voraistos> hey has anyone tried listen media player ?
<jisatsu_> siv0x: /etc/X11/xorg.conf find a line something like this: Driver          "nv" change nv to nvidia and save it
<siv0x> jisatsu: it said my x config has been changed, system needs to reboot to get full advantages out of this, does that mean it works?
<Shocka311> artbird309: let me try that.
<cntb> sudo apt-get install kdehelp ?? artbird309?
<artbird309> cntb ?
<cntb> ty
<jisatsu_> hm. weird, didn't work for me before. reboot, but it didn't necessarily activate the driver, might need to do it manually
<tim167> how can I automate saving a scanned document to 2 filetypes ? (now I have to do it in Gimp but it's soo tedious) thanks
<Shocka311> artbird309: it said "E: Couldn't find package kdehelp
<siv0x> okay, so you want me to reboot and come back?
<freebse> siv0x: normally rebooting does not have an effect, restarting x will do it
<jw_606> Can someone help me with an error please? Here is the error, its probably something simple http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/64903
<artbird309> Shocka311: let me look
<Adramelech> Shoka311: i think you need kde desktop to get that
<siv0x> freebse: how do i restart x? - been about a year that i've used linux..
<Adramelech> siv0x: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<siv0x> K
<tim167> I need to automate / script the following: scan a document at 300 dpi, save it to a .pgm file, then save it as .jpg file, close file, wait for following scan command... how do I do that ?
<Adramelech> Siv0x:but wait a min
<freebse> siv0x: CTRL ALT Backspace when you are in X
<Adramelech> siv0x: You know hot to recover if that dont work?
<jadacyrus> I've been running Dual Head on nvidia for some time now and all of a sudden my desktop backgrounds are behaving like im not running twinview, (ie Center puts the background in the center between the two monitors, not centered on each monitor like it used to) , however maximizing windows and everything else still behaves like im using twinview
<barata> hallo, how to lame a wav FROM 00.00.00 second to 05.02.39 for instance?
<tim167> how can I script this: aquire a document from scanner, generate a sequential filename, save to both a *.pgm file and a .jpg file, await  following scan command... any ideas at all ? thanks
<bjv> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shocka311> in synaptic package manager what does it indicate if a check box is green but not checked?
<bjv> ubuntu decided that we should not be able to resize our desktops?
<bjv> ctr-alt- +/- doesnt seem to work for me anymore
<bjv> *in edgy
<wastrel> bjv:  num lock?  i dunno i'm on a laptop & have no numpad :] 
<barata> <bjv> ubuntu decided that we should not be able to resize our desktops? ---> imposible, just back up, partition & put it back
<Adramelech> Shoka311: I think your refering that is going to be installed
<bjv> no, i mean change the resolution of the running x server
<wastrel> bjv also check system > preferences > screen resolution
<Shocka311> adramelech: but they're not checked.
<barata> <bjv> no, i mean change the resolution of the running x server --> run xconfig
<barata> <bjv> no, i mean change the resolution of the running x server --> run xconfig Xorg
<jisatsu_> by default, is there a keystroke to open the "Applications" menu?
<Shocka311> adramelech: most of the check boxes are white and uncheked but some are green.
<Adramelech> Shocka311: oh, means its installed already
<wastrel> Shocka311:  the "check" thing may look different depending on your gtk/gnome theme
<wastrel> what do i know i don't use synaptic
<Shocka311> adramelech: iah they are packages I already have some version installed
<bjv> yeah, i guess i can use stuff like gnome-control-center to change the res.
<Shocka311> I got it, thanks
<bjv> i just liked the hotkeys in xorg.
<bjv> they seem disabled at compile time?
<Adramelech> bjv: Maybe is cause of xorg 7.1
<jadacyrus> I've been running Dual Head on nvidia for some time now and all of a sudden my desktop backgrounds are behaving like im not running twinview, (ie Center puts the background in the center between the two monitors, not centered on each monitor like it used to) , however maximizing windows and everything else still behaves like im using twinview
<Adramelech> bjv: lots of changes to this version
<bjv> ah well.
<bjv> back to WoW, ill fix xorg later. ~_~
<Adramelech> jw_606: still need hwlp with ur pastbin?
<Shocka311> artbird309: I found a khelp, let me see if this is the one with all the help files
<mdious> hi everyone
<bruenig> !hi | mdious
<ubotu> mdious: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Asc> I'm experiencing a problem wherein window managers, upon viewing my home directory, try to eat all my RAM.  Is there anything to be done about this?
<Asc> and by 'window managers', I mean 'file managers'
<bruenig> Asc, how much do you have in your home directory, I could see if you had thousands of files in it, when it tried to display them all really exploding
<barata> what do you use Asc? Konqueror?
<momal> How can I kill a process from command "kill -9 PID" I run that and it is still running help!!.. I need a way to kill it without rebooting.
<Shocka311> artbird309: that was it, thanks for checkin.
* bruenig uses killall processname
<artbird309> Shocka311: cool
<barata> kill -15 momal
<Asc> bruenig, nothing exceptional.  Fifty or so if you count hidden.
<barata> or kill -KILL
<mdious> Asc:  don't use kde but apparently disabling ipv6 speeds up konqueror or something....dunno if that helps...might only be for browsing network shares and stuff
<Asc> barata, it's happened under nautilus, thunar, and probably pcmanfm
<mister_roboto> barata, that won't work  KILL *is* -9
<barata> nautilus is unstable, I never use it ....
<mister_roboto> barata: probably he doesn't own the process
<Asc> nautilus was kind of a pain because it draws the gnome desktop
<mister_roboto> momal: try sudo
<barata> if that happens to me mister_roboto, I'll just use ksysguard to kill it
<momal> barata: It didn't die :S... | mister_roboto: Im running under root account already program was run under root
<freebse> nautilus is allright when you start it --browser --no-desktop
<barata> if it still doesnt work, I'll go to init 1
<bruenig> Asc, it doesn't make sense, it doesn't do it anywhere else?
<mrmoke>    /quit
* NeoLithium waves.
<bruenig> mrmoke, try it without the 7 spaces
<Asc> bruenig: Nope, nowhere.
* wastrel only sees 3 spaces
<cyphase> does anyone know of any way to access Evolution via Python?
<bruenig> Asc, any weird files maybe a weird extension or something that it is trying to assign to an icon or something, grabbing a straws
<bruenig> at*
<Asc> bruenig, I don't think so.  It doesn't happen every time either.
<Asc> ...it's weird.  Nautilus used to do it when viewing the directory, but now does it every time gnome starts.  Others do it intermittently when viewing the directory.
<artbird309> How do I find my hostname for a shell
<rcbaxter> Has anyone gotten the MonoDevelop Version Control Addin to work?
<Adramelech> Asc: Nautilus 100% cpu usage is a bug
<Adramelech> Asc: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/54684
<weem> anyone here Wardrive?
<Asc> adramelch: It's more of 100% memory usage, though I've not been watching the CPU when it happens
<h3xis> weem, back in the day
<weem> damn
<weem> lol
<gephalt> what man page do i need to look at in order to understand /etc/network/interfaces?
<Asc> 'man ingerfaces'
<gephalt> Asc: ok.
<timfrost> artbird309: HN=`hostname` will set variable HN to the hostname.  Is that what you want?
<artbird309> timfrost: yes
<gaten> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gwark> what does cpu softlock mean, and how could it have hapen al of s sudden??
<Siv0x> Okay.. i'm back and after i used ctrl+alt+backspace it wouldnt let me go back to my desktop. so i restarted and it still wouldnt.. there for i tried safe mode and it still wouldnt, gave me an error each time. so i reformatted.
<wastrel> my old crappy laptop doesn't power down when i shut down - how do i fix this ?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: fast reformat in history
<Adramelech> Sv0x: i asked you if you know how to recover your system but left too soon
<gwark> my ubuntu stopped booting due to "cpu softlock" any one know what the cause of that could be please?
<Siv0x> Adramelech: lol its all good man.
<Siv0x> Adramelech: was it startx?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: to start X server
<Adramelech> Siv0x: look is a good practice to backup your config files before doing something
<Adramelech> Siv0x: And to avoid reinstalling, you can surf the web from command line using lynx
<Siv0x> All i am trying to do now is, get my nvidia drivers working, and detect my sound card.
<Shocka311> is there anything I can do to increase my pc's speed besides adding more ram and more memory?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: install invidia-glx
<Siv0x> k.
<Adramelech> Siv0x i think you did that already last time right?
<abhinay> Iam getting this message when iam trying to mount ntfs drive : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39290/
<abhinay> It says go to windows and shutdown properly, but i don't have windows here
<gephalt> is it necessary to have a software router configured (i cannot use a hardware router) in order to minimize network congestion and that sort of thing? this is a standalone network- 35 PCs that needs to be able to talk to each other- no internet connection
<abhinay> Anybody help ?
<Siv0x> Adramelech: yes, but one sec. still updating.
<Adramelech> abhinay: Bad think, i thing is that hardrive is marked as it need a check
<Adramelech> abhinay: currently u can only unmark it from windows
<Adramelech> abhinay: more info on ntfs-3g site
<abhinay> Adramelech, hmm...
<klypso> LameBMX: hey
<Adramelech> abhinay: Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux which will reset the NTFS journal.
<Adramelech> abhinay: you did that?
<toulouse> hey guys, i was going to try another flavor of linux, so i burnt the cd... but when i started the comp. with the cd in there, it didnt boot into the linux i wanted to try... do you guys know what i can do to fix this
<klypso> LameBMX: Thanks for your help, it all worked out.
<abhinay> Adramelech, that didn't work
<klypso> hey I have a terminal question
<NeoLithium> toulouse: Check if your system boots from the CD drive first (It's a selection in BIOS)
<Adramelech> abhinay: to be honest that happened to me and i fixed ot going into windows and closing it properly :P
<Siv0x> Adramelech, okay you want me to sodu apt-get install invidia-glx ?
<Shocka311> anybody have any sugestions, I just added a slave hard drive and some new ram, is there anything I can do besides adding more ram that will help my system run faster?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: yes
<toulouse> oo boy, ive never messed with bios bfore, what do i look for?
<klypso> if I had a terminal program that I wanted to use out of the folder, how would I add it to a PATH (the thing used on windows) for linux?
<Adramelech> Shocka311 tweaking your system but i wont recommend that if your are new to ubuntu
<NeoLithium> toulouse: Just look around the settings, there should be something in there like BOOT: with several options, just select CD drive first, I don't remember exactly what it said, but it's pretty easy to spot.
<Siv0x> Adramelech: it said E: Couldn't find package invidia-glx - maybe i should restart my computer.. these updates just got done and the invidia-glx might have been in those updates?
<toulouse> ok, it's not a grub problem is it?
<Xbehave> shocka311 what do you do on your system?
<NeoLithium> toulouse: I think it was a list of boot order, like CD -> Hard Drive -> Floppy Drive, or whatnot.
<wyatt_earp> does anyone know how i can install the 32bit version of libpam-* on a 64bit ubuntu system?
<Adramelech> klypso: I thinjk you use default shell, so PATH=$PATH,program_path     should do the trick
<toulouse> ok, ima dive in there
<toulouse> cya
<klypso> how do I make a terminal program accesible out of the installation folder?
<Shocka311> adramelech: i am very new to ubuntu. I only ask because I read on the ubuntu website that adding ram alone won't help, you need to increase your cache size.
<Adramelech> Siv0x: is nvidia no invidia =)
<Siv0x> Adremelech: ahhh. lol
<Siv0x> Adramelech: brb.
<klypso> anyone?
<Adramelech> klypso: give me 2 secs
<klypso> Ok
<Shocka311> xbehave: only 320 m of r
<gephalt> How do i configure the network interface to use an Internet connection via a cross-over cable connection to a Windows Box? dhcp?
<Adramelech> klypso
<Adramelech> open a terminal
<klypso> Adramelech: got one open
<Adramelech> klypso: write:  PATH=$PATH,myprogrampath
<Xbehave> is your system running veryslow
<Shocka311> I just ordered more, my pc will only handle 768
<wyatt_earp> anyone on how i can install 32bit pam on an amd64?
<Shocka311> xbehave:  I just ordered more, my pc will only handle 768
<Adramelech> klypso: it only works on the terminal you type it, to make it a default you need to add that line yo .bashrc on your home directory
<NeoLithium> Shocka311: You can also use other window managers, something like fluxbox.  Other than that, you'd have to kill any services you don't use, but you'd need to have an idea of what they are doing, so you don't kill something bad, that would stop linux.
<Siv0x> Adramelech: okay back. now to what we was doing.
<klypso> Adramelech: root@daedalus:/installed/framework-2.7# PATH=$PATH,/installed/framework-2.7
<Xbehave> swap space is like extra ram that ubuntu uses when your real ram gets full, i think the system should run fine with 768 unless your putting it under heavy loads, a good way to see is to have a monitoring app in your taskbar
<klypso> Adramelech: still can't get to the program
<Adramelech> klypso framework? inst thata windows thing?
<wastrel> gephalt:  did you get your crossover connection set up?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: you got it installed and restarted the pc?
<Xbehave> xfce (used in xubuntu) is the lowest resource window manager in the ubuntu family and so should give you the best performance (as i understand it)
<Siv0x> Adramelech: yes.
<Shocka311> xbehave: I have a monitering app right now. do I need to increase my cache size when I add more ram?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: now tipe.... hummmm one sec =)
<Siv0x> Adramelech: k np
<klypso> Adramelech: just a sec
<timfrost> Adramelech: klypso needs 'PATH=$PATH:/path/to/program;export PATH' where /path/to/program is the directory where the program is installed (eg /usr/local/bin or ~/bin).  Note the COLON separator
<Shocka311> xbehave: right now I have two sticks of 128 and one stick of 64 but it says I only have 250 MiB
<Adramelech> oops
<Adramelech> timfrost: oops yes =)
<klypso> timfrost and Adramelech: Thanks
<Shocka311> xbehave: on my system moniter.
<Xbehave> is the ram ddr? im running 1gb of ddr and actual ram usage rarley gets very high, the swap (which after reading a few different guides i set to 1gb) turns out to never get used, but if u have a slower proccesor/onboard graphics you may need more
<Xbehave> what does your bios say?
<klypso> got it working
<Adramelech> klypso: sorry bout the : thing
<Shocka311> xbehave: what comand do I use to view my bios?
<Xbehave> ive found that order is imprtant with ram of different amounts e.g 64,128,128 may only run 256 but 128,128,64 will pick up 320
<Adramelech> Siv0x: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Xbehave> no command the only true gauge is when u boot your pc the little counter that counts your ram
<NeoLithium> Shocka311: You have to hit escape when your computer starts up
<Xbehave> or f1 or del
<Siv0x> Adramelech: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<NeoLithium> Or the old classic [Esc]  to enter BIOS <-I miss that old comp of mine ;)
<Asc> Anybody have a link to a page that explains how to use all the arcane console syntax?  e.g. &&, {}, %, etc.
<Adramelech> Siv0x: If it doesnt work, you can use that backup
<Shocka311> I know I have 128 128 64 right now and when I use the free -m command and on my system moniter it is only picking up 250
<Siv0x> Adramelech: that backup?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Xbehave> shocka311 do you have onboard graphics?
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I'm looking at buying a new monitor, and I've been considering a widescreen monitor. Does Ubuntu work well with widescreens (are there any problems with aspect ratios)? Any recommendations, even not specifically about Ubuntu compliance?
<Siv0x> Adramelech: how do i do this?
<Shocka311> xbehave: what are onboard graphics?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: join #siv0x =)
<Xbehave> a graphics card build into your motherboard
<miyako> anyone know of a utility to do a diff on two binary files?
<Shocka311> xbehave I don't believe so. I know I have a vid card.
<Xbehave> when you boot up your computer what do you get before grub?
<Adramelech> miyako: diff dont work with binaries?
<miyako> Adramelech - nope, just outputs "these binary files are different"
<gaten> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xbehave> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shocka311> xbehave: I get a message that says 32.0 megabytes and then it gives me a Dell screen and then grub
<Adramelech> miyako: you need the bytes where these files differ?
<zsh> !dvdauthor
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-4 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 356 kB
<miyako> Adramelech - yeah, I would like to be able to view what bytes differ between the two files
<Shocka311> xbehave: when do I see the ram counter on boot, is it after grub?
<zsh> !devede > me
<Flannel> Shocka311: some modern computers hide that stuff.  Your computer might hide the POST Screen, and you might need to push something to show it (f1 or del, etc)
<gephalt> wastrel: yeah, not connected yet-..have to go now.
<wastrel> okey dokey
<toulouse> hey guys, thanks for the bios tip on booting from cd, it went well, i think gentoo linux sucks tho, it's like a stripped down version of ubuntu, i just tried it on live cd
<wastrel> gentoo != stripped down ubuntu
<Xbehave> quick boot and boot logo, or options very similar to those
<Shocka311> flannel: it gives me a few sec. to hit del and enter setup, will it tell me my ram there?
<toulouse> Shocka311: yes it will
<toulouse> for me it does
<toulouse> and tells you the frequency that your ram is operating at
<Shocka311> Right now I have 431.4 MiB set to swap, is that more than I need or should I leave it at that?
<mwalker_mewcons1> i need help installing a tar.gz file. When I download the file from the net using Firefox, where should I save the tar.gz file?
<zsh> hi! i keep getting an error that the dvd stucture cannot be created when using devede to convert avi files to dvd. anyone know what the problem is???
<miyako> Shocka311 - a good rule of thumb is to set the swap to twice the amount of ram you have
<Xbehave> it depends on the model tbh, it does on some(probably most) but not all(especially older) but if it doesnt u have to change settings to get it to sho, if it does then your ok.
<wastrel> unless you have a lot of ram,
<wastrel> unless you want to use hibernate/suspend
<toulouse> i have a gig, do i need to customize the swap?
<wastrel> i would suggest for a gig of ram you do not in fact need 2 gigs of swap
<toulouse> *or ram
<toulouse> lol ok
<toulouse> wanted to make sure
<qball2> Sup guys, would somone want to help me in getting my ati x1950 pro to work with ubuntu 6.10? I'm using the ati linux wiki and the 8.32.5 drivers and when i use them i cant get past the boot screen, it hangs at the very end of the ubuntu loading screen. Then i have to use my backup xorg to get it working again
<Flannel> Shocka311: I'd set a limit of about 1gb swap, unless you're doing real heavy graphics stuff, but in that case you'd probably know that already
<Shocka311> thats a little less than half of the ram my pc is recognizing.
<miyako> yeah, I have 2 gigs of ram and only 1 gig swap
<wastrel> if you have disk space to spare, feel free.
<Xbehave> a gig of ddr rarely uses any ram unless you use alot of resourse, ive set 1gig swap and never used it
<wastrel> if you want to suspend/hibernate it's a different story or so i'm given to understand.
<miyako> I'm a ram hog
<mwalker_mewcons1> i have thunderbird-1.5.0.9.tar.gz on my desktop how where do I extract the package and how do I install it?
<qball2> any help would be much appreciated
<Shocka311> flannel: how do I switch the swap ?
<miyako> I think if I had 16GB of ram, I'd still need a bit of swap space lol
<Flannel> Shocka311: 'switch'?  you'll need to do some repartitioning
<wastrel> qball2:  have you looked at the ubuntu ati howto?
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  you can isntall TB from repos easier, but if you want to install from source i can tell u how
<qball2> yes, its the same directions at the ati linux wiki
<miyako> Flannel - not neccessarily, you can use a swap file
<toulouse> miyako: you just need like damn small linux if you like playing with using ram. lol you can use damn small purely in the ram
<miyako> just use mkswap
<qball2> i use the directions for ubuntu 6.10 word for word, i've tried it several times
<Shocka311> flannel: well, I don't know enough to do that so I will just leave the swap to what it is set at now.
<mwalker_mewcons1> I would like to learn how from the source, because there are some other source files I would like to install.
<qball2> it just hangs at booting at the very end
<Flannel> !compile | mwalker_mewcons1
<ubotu> mwalker_mewcons1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<toulouse> qball2: does it boot on the live cd?
<kidbuntu> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<wastrel> the one on help.ubunut.com is the same as the one on the ati linux wiki?
<mwalker_mewcons1> As a windows user is a tar.gz package like windows .zip package?
<qball2> the drivers arnt on the live cd are they?
<toulouse> ya i thnk so
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  more of less, yes
<Xbehave> are there anyguides to understanding xorg for 6.10 because i get an error when i run programs in console but i think everything runs fine and ive done the reconfigure
<kidbuntu> mwalker_mewcons1: yes
<toulouse> qball2: no i meant
<toulouse> someone else q'
<toulouse> i meant to answer mwalker's question
<qball2> all i do is i use the recovery mode and change the xorg back to my backup xorg.conf from before i installed the drivers and it boots up again
<Shocka311> toulouse: what does the frequency at which my ram is operating at mean?
<qball2> just its really laggy for files because the drivers arnt the ati ones
<gaten> Xbehave:  what error
<christian1222> how do i specify the directory that GLSlideshow uses in xscreensaver?
<Flannel> mwalker_mewcons1: tar groups files into one file, then gz(ip) will compress it (but gzip only compresses single files into an archive), so you use them both in conjunction
<zsh> is there a nice simple gui app for making dvd menus and conveting video files to dvd?
<gaten> does anyone use linux on a laptop w/ a wireless pcmcia card? i want to buy one and was wondering what works easy
<toulouse> if it's higher, it should be faster, the difference in ram is not somehting i know much about, but i believe* that the higher the frequency, the faster the ram
<miyako> zsh - I've seen one, can't remember off the top of my head what it's called htough
<miyako> *though
<Xbehave> its a long 1  4 lines X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170 | Major opcode:  148 |   Minor opcode:  3 |   Resource id:  0x0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<NeoLithium> zsh: devede
* mode/#ubuntu [-b imbecile!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Shocka311> toulouse: I tried to install some new ram and on some of the sticks it asked if I wanted to switch to 100Mhz and I didn't know what that meant so I just took the ram out and put the old ram back in
<qball2> anyone know anything?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<qball2> to my problem?
<mwalker_mewcons1> does it matter where I extract the tar.gz file?
<toulouse> Shocka311: errk im pretty much a noob, i dont know how to help ya there
<christian1222> does anyone know where i can find the directory that GLSlideshow finds its files to display?
<toulouse> but i like your name
<toulouse> shocka!
<Shocka311> toulouse: thanks
<zsh> NeoLithium: i tied devede but i keep getting an error and google isnt vey helpful
<toulouse> Shocka311: if the shocker dont rocker, then sock er'
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  no, you'll be deleting the files after you compile and install
<imbecile> what do you guys think of panda desktop secure?
<Shocka311> toulouse: lol
<qball2> would somone want to help me in getting my ati x1950 pro to work with ubuntu 6.10? I'm using the ati linux wiki and the 8.32.5 drivers and when i use them i cant get past the boot screen, it hangs at the very end of the ubuntu loading screen. Then i have to use my backup xorg to get it working again
<mwalker_mewcons1> okay so I can extract on my desktop
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Good to have you back, if not you and your server.
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  yes
<Shocka311> Does anyone know jow to tell what frequency I am operating at now?
<NeoLithium> zsh: Which error were you getting? Maybe someone here can help?
<toulouse> ok guys***** quiz time! what new linux distro should i try??? -you can't say gentoo, i just tried it, i dont like it
<Flannel> toulouse: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<toulouse> it's just like ubuntu
<toulouse> o
<toulouse> ok
<gaten> toulouse:  gentoo is a source distribution, unlike ubuntu
<qball2> lol yes i have, same one as the one for ati wiki
<zsh> NeoLithium: that it cant create the dvd structure. its converting the avi files to mpeg ok but fails immediately afte that
<toulouse> gaten: i used the live cd, and it felt much like ubuntu
<mwalker_mewcons1> how do I run a file using the Terminal?
<toulouse> i guess it's debian based
<poningru> tony: having trouble with feisty right now :(
<Adramelech> mwalker: typing its name in console
<tonyyarusso> poningru: ah
<toulouse> feisty is out ? beta?
<mwalker_mewcons1> I get a command not found error
<poningru> toulouse: not even beta
<Adramelech> mwalker: are you in the programs folder?
<imbecile> anyone recommend a good anti virus/firewall?
<mwalker_mewcons1> yes
<mwalker_mewcons1> I see the name of the program in the folder
<gaten> imbecile:  firestarter is probably what you want
<Adramelech> walker: name of the program?
<mwalker_mewcons1> Thunderbird
<Siv0x> Hello, can someone help me with getting sound - I have a sound blaster audigy 2 zs sound card.
<imbecile> gaten, thanks
<Adramelech> walker: ./thunderbird i guess
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  did you compile it yet?
<mwalker_mewcons1> when I type thunderbird it says bash: thunderbird: command not found
<Adramelech> gaten: isnt thunderbird on repos?
<userundefine> it's mozilla-thunderbird
<gaten> imbecile:  you;re welcome
<gaten> Adramelech:  yes, but he wants to learn how to compile stuff
<mwalker_mewcons1> ./thunderbird worked
<Adramelech> walker: =)
<christian1222> does anyone know how i can find which directory GLSlideshow uses?
<Adramelech> walker: the dot means the current directory, keep that in mind for future problems
<mwalker_mewcons1> okay
<mwalker_mewcons1> thanks
<Adramelech> np
<mwalker_mewcons1> I'm new to this Linux OS
<barata> mwalker_mewcons1> I'm new to this Linux OS ---> welcome!! Halelujah ... Praise the TUX
<qball2> yo can somone plz help, lol
<qball2> would somone want to help me in getting my ati x1950 pro to work with ubuntu 6.10? I'm using the ati linux wiki and the 8.32.5 drivers and when i use them i cant get past the boot screen, it hangs at the very end of the ubuntu loading screen. Then i have to use my backup xorg to get it working again
<toulouse> welcome to it, you got quite a support team here in the irc
<Rookie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<barata> have you prayed? Did you kind of crying on your conversion?
<barata> :) :)
<mwalker_mewcons1> I like the idea of Linux being free, but the learning curve is a not a direct transfer from Windows
<Adramelech> mwalker: after 2 weeks all becomes clear and logical :P
<jisatsu_> it's not so hard once you have everything installed and running
<barata> <mwalker_mewcons1> I like the idea of Linux being free --> first lesson ... never say 'free' incompletely ... always say 'free as in fuck' ... but you still have to pay for the date and dinner!!
<Rookie_> try linux by console, makes it alot easier
<Flannel> !language | barata
<ubotu> barata: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<barata> so .... using linux just like fucking our girl friends ..... are not actually "free" although of course it is "free"
<Adramelech> XD
<mwalker_mewcons1> lol
<barata> remember that lesson!
<Adramelech> next time use free as in freedom
<mwalker_mewcons1> Learning the terminal is my biggest hurdle
<Adramelech> or something to avoidf words
<barata> freedom you just get it as you are born!!
<mwalker_mewcons1> also learning the file structure of Linux
<barata> no work is required by you!
<barata> <mwalker_mewcons1> also learning the file structure of Linux --> then dont use Ubuntu!! Use slackware in your first 6-months
<globe> well....what a lively bunch....
<barata> Slackware is pure Linux and is good for newbies who really wanna learn
<mwalker_mewcons1> Heh it took me a while to get Ubuntu up and running
<barata> but if you are careless about system and care more about being productive ... Ubuntu is the best
<Rookie_> cant comapiar those 2 distros .... but this is OT
<Adramelech> mwalker: dirctory structure is on ubuntu help and man pages
<barata> although it's bloated like a pregnant elephant
<barata> and so slow
<Flannel> mwalker_mewcons1: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html  and http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg
<Xbehave> anybody got any ideas for my problem/good xorg guides?
<barata> what's your problem Xbehave?
<mwalker_mewcons1> thanks Flannel
<Rookie_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xbehave> nah ive done that no fix
<Siv0x> Can someone help me with ``amixer - i'm trying install my audigy 2 zs sound card.
<Xbehave> when i run programs from console, e.g firefox leafpad etc i get  4 lines X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170 | Major opcode:  148 |   Minor opcode:  3 |   Resource id:  0x0 then the program runs and i dont see any problem but i want to fix my system before i play with stuff
<Adramelech> Siv0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2598
<starz> ive a really wierd problem:
<starz> im running breezy and xchat
<starz> and i cant seem to dcc chat anything, and i'm dmz/d in the router
<starz> and i have no problems in windows
<starz> any clue what it could be?
<Pie-rate> Xbehave: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-212025.html
<gaten> starz:  any iptables rules defined?
<starz> ive a crap airlink router which i think is auto stealth, and i think in windows it has to have ports opened with either traffic or upnp or something crazy
<Pie-rate> closest thing i could find to your problem
<marither> i have problems in installing wine...i need help!!!!
<starz> gaten, dont think so lemme double check
<Siv0x> Adramelech: i'll take a look =) thanks
<Xbehave> thx pie ill have a look
<Pie-rate> marither: this is offtopic to this channel, please see #winehq or /msg me about it
<starz> gaten, nope all default policy accept 0 rules
<marither> how? can you help me pie-rate?
<Pie-rate> quite likely.
<starz> its having an effect on torrents, and on dcc chatting, and on dcc sending ;_;
<marither> sorry pie-rate coz this is my 1st time to use this
<gaten> starz:  that sounds like a router problem
<starz> gaten, yes i understand
<starz> thing is it works great in winblowz
<starz> so its _really_ an os problem somewhere........
<gaten> !iconutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iconutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> gaten, any clue how windows opens ports by default?
<starz> is there some packet it sends out prior to regular traffic
<rapid> starz: its in the firewall settings
<starz> or something every so often so to speak?
<starz> rapid, im dmz'd
<cens0red> Hi. Can someone help me? I can't get my new dvd drive to work. It's a liteON shm-165P6S . When I try to play DVDs, I get this error "read: Error cracking CSS key"
<cens0red> Sometimes I get video output, but it's horribly garbled. And there's no audio.
<rapid> starz: figure out what port is being used for DCC and open that port.
<rapid> is all i can think of
<Pie-rate> cens0red: that's a problem with libdvdread, not your dvd drive
<starz> rapid, i tried range porting, i tried application porting, and ive tried ip porting.
<gaten> starz:  i agree. you could try dccing as root, see if that helps
<Pie-rate> cens0red: hold on while i do some reading :)
<vulcanius> wow, I just crapped all over myself
<starz> o:
<cens0red> Pie-rate cheers.
<Siv0x> vulcanius: lol..
<starz> hm lemme start antoher instance of xchat.... that would be interesting... and that would make it permissions somewhere at fault right?
<moktod> i'm attempting to modprove ndiswrapper, but receiving an error: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<vulcanius> and now it looks like Firefox is taking a dump on my chest... thank you firefox
<moktod> any clue how I can track this down
<rapid> moktod you need ndiswrapper.
<vulcanius> moktod: did you compile ndiswrapper as a module?
<moktod> i used apt-get to install it
<Siv0x> vulcanius: werent you the one that tried to help me with my sound last time?
<Pie-rate> cens0red: have you installed libdvdread3?
<Pie-rate> cens0red: if so, run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<vulcanius> Siv0x: I started to, but it looked like crimsun was already helping you out
<cens0red> Pie-rate yeah  I did all the stuff on the wiki. Still the same problem.
<Pie-rate> cens0red: otherwise, run apt-get install libdvdread3, then run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<moktod> i have ndiswrapper (i loaded the correct driver for my card)
<moktod> ndiswrapper -l shows it
<Adramelech> Siv0x: got sound already?
<moktod> but...the module wont load
<Siv0x> vulcanius: yes, i know. but i'm having trouble with it again.
<vulcanius> Siv0x: what is happening?
<Pie-rate> cens0red: have you tried a different dvd? what player are you using?
<Siv0x> Adramelech: nope - couldnt make anything out to help me on that forum.
<Siv0x> vulcanius: no sound. lol
<moktod> can anyone share with me the uncommented portion of their /etc/modprobe/ndiswrapper?
<starz> ok no that doesnt work.
<Pie-rate> cens0red: are you sure you ran /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh?
<cens0red> Pie-rate it's the liteON shm-165P6S .
<cens0red> Pie-rate I don't have another dvd. :/
<starz> gaten, // rapid could it be the version of xchat??
<Pie-rate> cens0red: no, what software player are you using?
<vulcanius> Siv0x: are you using regular PC speakers or are you going to a receiver through SPDIF, optical, etc?
<Adramelech> Siv0x: what you did last time? single command? or a config file?
<starz> running 2.4.4 :/ i odnt like 2.6.x
<Pie-rate> cens0red: like totem, mplayer, vlc?
<Siv0x> vulcanius: all i had to do to get sound last time was something like ``amixer set default and i set my sound blaster audigy 2 zs to default sound card. and it worked. - i just cant remember the command
<cens0red> Pie-rate yes I'm sure I ran. I ran it again just then. I have tried  totem, mplayer, vlc, and ogle.
<rapid> starz: maybe. try a DCC GET
<gaten> starz:  its possible. you could check the xchat forums
<Siv0x> Adramelech: all i know is it started with ``amixer, then it asked me which card i wanted set as default.
<starz> well im gonna enable backports and install 2.6.x instead and try it
<Siv0x> vulcanius: i am using regular pc speakers, 2 of them and a subwoofer.
<starz> rapid, i can get dcc gets from most ppl if they are ported correctly or not firewalled already
<vulcanius> Siv0x: have you verified the card is recognized? like through doing "aplay -l" and making sure it exists?
<starz> but if they have any firewall or are ported shabbily then no go !__________!
<starz> perhaps my router needs some time off >.>
<rapid> perhaps, not.
<starz> lol
<Siv0x> vulcanius: actually no, i'm new with linux.. i can try that now that you told me the command.
<gaten> anyone know why i cant change the icon of my wow shortcut? ive extracted the icon, even tried renaming it to png
<harry> !partition
<vulcanius> yes, in a terminal type "aplay -l" and paste it to me in a private message
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<oth> I installed apache2, mysql, php, phpmyadmin
<oth> php works fine
<rapid> you now have a lamp.
<oth> when I access the phpmyadmin dir from the browser
<harry> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pie-rate> cens0red: not sure what else it could be
<oth> I get download a phtml file
<cens0red> Pie-rate well I've been searching all the forums. Heaps of people with the same problem, no solutions.
<oth> anyone got a clue what might cause this ?
<starz> oh yeah gaten // rapid in dapper [i downgraded from edgy to dapper to breezy lol cpu issues // disk access issues]  i could dcc chat but only if i was ssl connected to ircd which was really unusual....
<vulcanius> oth, maybe your apache server does not recognize the file extension .phtml as a php file
<Siv0x> vulcanius: did you get that pm?
<vulcanius> um..... i don't believe so
<Siv0x> vulcanius: how about just join #siv0x and help me there? - i'm using gaim so i doubt its working right.
<oth> vulcanius:  but there are no phtml fils in there
<starz> interesting......... yeah upgrading didnt help either guyz
<vulcanius> sure
<Siv0x> k.
<oth> there are only .php files
<starz> i think there was an issue with this in dapper before... perhaps it was a kernel thing
<starz> is there a guide so i can build a kernel that is later on in the build?
<starz> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Tue Dec 12 15:56:39 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<starz> perhaps i could build kernel say 2.6.16-xx
<starz> !compile kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deon|away> is there a command in *nix to show my current CPU usage?
<mcquaid> hello, I've been having random lockups with my nvidia card.  I was using a rep with the latest for beryl.  I decided to downgrade to offical edgy nvidia
<CheyenneD> Can anyone tell me some free ISO creating program for Windows(WINE) or native linux?
<vulcanius> Deon|away: "top"
<mcquaid> i actually downgraded to edgy-security update and now the nvidia driver won't work so I'm using nv
<gaten> starz:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<mcquaid> so I decided to downgrade to edgy version that I originally had (not the security update one) and when I force that version it wants to install:
<Deon|away> vulcanius: thank you
<starz> gaten, thanx i'll check it out ^_^
<gaten> CheyenneD:  you can create an iso in ubuntu by browsing for the file and right clicking on it and selecting 'write to disk'
<vulcanius> np
<mcquaid> xen-image and xen-restricted-modules
<gaten> starz:  np
<mcquaid> wtf is xen?
<arrenlex> mcquaid: A virtualiser.
<arrenlex> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<mcquaid> okay.....
<mcquaid> ok but i don't want, nor do i think i need xen.  So if i want to install the original edgy nvidia driver why is it flagging this for installation?
<gaten> anyone run beryl and wow? im wondering about the performace hit
<_Adramelech_> mcquaid: What your video card?
<starz> gaten, am i restricted to 6.11 ? or can i apply that further up the chain? i would like to go to at least 14 or 16 if i can
<mcquaid> geforce 6200
<gaten> starz:  no idea why you would be. im on 15
<mcquaid> _Adramelech_, arrenlex I was using this rep for latest nvidia http://albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit binary/ so I can use beryl
<mcquaid> but I'm having issues and just want the stalk nvidia driver edgy provides
<mwalker_mewcons1> how do I install a tar.bz2?
<starz> o awesome thats exactly what i'm looking for!!!
* starz gets all happy :>
<_Adramelech_> mcquaid: there was a bug with 9xxx series but dunno if 6200 is afected i think only 3xxx and 4xxx
<mwalker_mewcons1> is it the same as tar.gz?
<gaten> lol
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  same ideam different compression
<mcquaid> _Adramelech_, ya it's probably not my issue.  I think it's more acpi related
<mcquaid> it was a stab in the dark but I thought I'd try downgrading
<gaten> mwalker_mewcons1:  bzip2 (bz2) rather than gzip (.gz)
<mcquaid> don't know why the nvidia edgy security won't find any X screens
<mcquaid> and I find it more puzzling if I want the original edgy version that it's forcing xen
<mcquaid> not sure what to do now
<_Adramelech_> mcquaid: same happened to me and it was cause of restricted modules no matching the nvidia drivers
<_Adramelech_> mcquaid: so i went back to the milestone ones :)
<starz> gaten, what flav ubuntu u got/ breezy/dapper/edgy ?
<mcquaid> which milestone ones are you referring to?
* starz randomly guesses dapper
<_Adramelech_> the repo u said
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> damn it
<mcquaid> heh
<gaten> starz:  drapper
<gaten> starz:  and edgy on my server
<starz> yup thought so ... linux-tree only up to 2.6.12 for breezy up there... *checks backports*
<cens0red> Pie-rate hey I just went out and bought another dvd. It works!!
<_Adramelech_> XD
<_Adramelech_> cens0red: you fixed ti the windows way :P
<starz> _Adramelech_, he seems to be so happy he left XD
<_Adramelech_> :(
<mcquaid> well, forced a downgrade of restricted modules and nvidia-glx and it's not flagging xen to be installed now
<mcquaid> so i'll install that and see how it goes
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me how to configure the alsa to 5.1 by default? (or even just repeated stereo to the rear chanells)?
<mcquaid> even though I think it's an acpi issue
<mcquaid> btw, i tried disabling acpi and my system seg faulted on bootup
<mcquaid> why would acpi need to be enabled?
<_Adramelech_> mwalker: lol
<_Adramelech_> mcquaid: lol
<vulcanius> _Adramelech_: heh, talking to imaginary people now?
<vulcanius> doh
<mcquaid> what's funny. that my system seg faults without acpi? i know it's a riot
<tim167> how do I rotate an image 90 in OpenOffice ???
<_Adramelech_> i know :(
<IZprince> this could take a while, I have to build WINE from source, cause all they have is a 386 package
<hastesaver> tim167, why are you using OpenOffice to edit images? Isn't it for word processing, spreadsheets, etc.?
<IZprince> they say go get a sandwich
<IZprince> more like go on vacation
<hastesaver> IZprince, 386 should be fine, right? Many Ubuntu packages are -386 by default, IIRC
<tim167> hastesaver: i just need to put several scanned documents into one file, some have to be rotated
<IZprince> would it run alright on AMD64?
<IZprince> I wasn't sure so I decided to just grab the source
<hastesaver> IZprince, oh, sorry. Too self-centred of me :-)
<hastesaver> IZprince, no, it probably won't work. sorry
<tim167> hastesaver: I cant beleive that a function as basic as rotating an image is so well hidden in OpenOffice
<daishadar> whenever i apt-get install something, it lists suggested packages but i always forget to install them later... is there a way to list all suggested packages for currently installed packages?
<IZprince> tim167: Practical joke?
<hastesaver> tim167, yeah, I hate OpenOffice too... try #users.openoffice.org maybe
<IZprince> I haven't messed with Open Office much
<IZprince> thats based on Star Office though, which was a real dog last time I used it
<IZprince> of course that was like 6 years ago on Windows
<hastesaver> tim167, but of course, you could, in principle, rotate the image outside Oo.o (in an image editor), and then plug it in
<IZprince> and I believe everything ran in a JAVA VM
<ootput> gday fellas, i've downloaded a gtk2 theme from gnome-look, but I can't seem to make System-preferences-themes recognise it after copying it to /usr/share/themes
<gaten> daishadar:  what? suggested packages for currently installed packages?
<ootput> how do i get it recognised without restarting my session?
<_Adramelech_> ooput: drag and drop the downloaded file to the theme settings window
<hastesaver> daishadar, yes. One way I know is to start Aptitude :-)
<ootput> _Adramelech_: oh, simple enough!
<ootput> _Adramelech_: cheers mate!
<con-man> im trying to copy a directory but it keeps omitting it
<con-man>  cp World\ of\ Warcraft/ /home/con-man/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<daishadar> hastesaver, oh ;)
<con-man> ideas
<ootput> con-man: cp -rv path_to_source path_to_destination
<hastesaver> con-man, cp -R.
<ootput> con-man: the man-page mentions recursive copy
<hastesaver> con-man, also, if the spaces bother you, use cp "World<TAB>", the quotes should take care of things.
<con-man> it worked thanks
<con-man> and i dont type spaces
<con-man> i tab
<con-man> cause yes, that would bother me
<saturn_> Please help me to upgrade system from 6.06 to 6.10!
<_Adramelech_> saturn: Have you tried any method?
<hastesaver> !upgrade | saturn_
<ubotu> saturn_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<saturn_> yes, gksu "update-manager -c -d", but there were some errors
<_Adramelech_> wich errors?
<saturn_> there were not some archives on server
<_Adramelech_> saturn: did you reboot?
<saturn_> yes
<IZprince> oh boy, it's giving me page after page of warnings
<IZprince> this is gonna be great
<saturn_> now I'm trying the ubotu's url
<_Adramelech_> saturn: then i guess u got edgy
<con-man> join #wine
<_Adramelech_> saturn: System->About Ubuntu
<con-man> im having issues with the audio tab of winecfg
<con-man> can't create mcop directory
<aNi`> hi all can anyone please write a guide to the hal.dll missing (when booting windoze)  issue after edgy install?
<saturn_> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<saturn_> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<daishadar> is the signal strength output of network-manager-gnome reliable? my wifi card is literally 1 foot from the router and i'm getting 61%...
<saturn_> what can I do with those errors?
<con-man> im having issues with the audio tab of winecfg
<con-man> can't create mcop directory
<hastesaver> saturn_, remove them from your sources.list.
<saturn_> how?
<hastesaver> !repositories | saturn_
<ubotu> saturn_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<_Adramelech_> saturn: back it up first =)
<aNi`> hi all can anyone please write a guide to the hal.dll missing (when booting windoze) issue after edgy install?
<con-man> im having issues with the audio tab of winecfg
<con-man> can't create mcop directory
<_Adramelech_> con_man: permissions?
<con-man> _Adramelech_: what do you mean
<_Adramelech_> con:man: why it cant, whats the exact error
<con-man> _Adramelech_: when I click the audio tab winecfg closes, and I get the message in console:can't create mcop directory
<saturn_> _Adramelech_:Please, don't laugh, I'm using Ubuntu just 2 months and English isn't my language!
<xipietotec> can I put a svn address in my sources.list? not a deb-svn but a straight svn://svn
<_Adramelech_> saturn: me neither
<xipietotec> ?
<con-man> _Adramelech_: when I click the audio tab winecfg closes, and I get the message in console:can't create mcop directory
<saturn_> just say what I need to upgrade with those errors
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my laptop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug, or how to get it solved?
<_Adramelech_> saturn: you entered the command you told me and reboot right?
<hastesaver> saturn_, go to your repository list, and remove those freecontrib stuff.
<xipietotec> KenSentMe: what kind of memory stick?
<KenSentMe> xipietotec: Memory Stick Pro
<xipietotec> KenSentMe: the Playstation ones?
<saturn_>  _Adramelech_: yes
<xipietotec> err PSP
<_Adramelech_> con-man: http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2006-September/038594.html
<KenSentMe> xipietotec: no, just a 'regular' MS Pro Duo from my SE cellphone
<lordhelmet> what can i use to open and read .chm files...
<_Adramelech_> saturn: didnt anything change? go to system->About Ubuntu and read the current version you have
<xipietotec> KenSentMe: I'd try formatting it and uninstalling any pre-packaged firmware on it if you can...that solves 90% of all problems
<lordhelmet> ah nm found it
<saturn_>  _Adramelech_: 6.06
<KenSentMe> xipietotec: but there's totally no reaction in dmesg when i insert it
<KenSentMe> xipietotec: and formatting can't be done because all my phonenumbers are on it
<lordhelmet> okay i take that back....i can preview with KChmPart in konqueror....but....
<_Adramelech_> saturn: so the upgrade abort when it didnt find those files?
<lordhelmet> kchmviewer
<Xbehave> !ubotu mouse > Xbehave
<Jazon> hi.  ubuntu has stopped recognizing my swap partition signature.  how can I recify this?
<saturn_>  _Adramelech_: some people tells me to edit some list, what it means and could it help the problem?
<_Adramelech_> saturn: yes
<xipietotec> KenSentMe: does the Memory Stick Duo use the same slot as an SD card slot?
<KenSentMe> xipietotec: yes it does
<saturn_>  _Adramelech_: repositary list
<_Adramelech_> saturn: join #saturn channel
<KenSentMe> xipietotec: lspci even has this line 04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)
<xipietotec> KenSentMe: I'd try formatting the Memory stick in Windows, or removing the software through whatever onboard installed utility might be on it
<xipietotec> I had a similar problem with a USB drive awhile back...the only way to remove the installed software/semi-firmware was to use the program in windows, to uninstall it.
<harry> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xipietotec> harry: gparted wouldn't even remove it
<xipietotec> the software literally locked the system volume beyond all ability to add permissions in linux
<harry> xipietotec: what do you mean? did i said something
<Casanova> [OT]  http://prashblog.com/2006/12/29/kurukshetra-07-online-programming-contest/
<Jazon> my swap problem happened moving to edgy
<xipietotec> harry: thought you were referencing gparted to me being unable to remove some firmware from a USB drive in linux, awhile back. sorry =)
<harry> xipietotec: ah ok, anyway can gparted merge my other partition to my current partition in ubuntu? i want to remove my windows permanently and add the space to my ubuntu w/o reformatting everything
<xipietotec> harry: beyond my expertise. =\
<Jazon> harry: back up all your data!!!!  and then use the gParted LIVECD
<Jazon> I have done it.  but it is not without risk.  the livecd is by far the best way.
<Jazon> any comments on my suggestion?
<harry> Jazon: do i really have to insert the livecd instead of installing the gparted and remove the windows and then add that paritition to my ubuntu?
<Jazon> harry: use the livecd.
<Jazon> boot off the cd
<Jazon> and back up data
<harry> Jazon: why?
<anto9us> harry, you can do it that way, you can add it as an extra mount point called /data or something
<con-man> WOOT
<con-man> I GOT WoW WORKING IN LINUX
<anto9us> harry, you can't work on mounted partitions though, which is why Jazon suggests the livecd
<con-man> <----THE MAN
<aNi`> they need to fix the ubuntu forum
<DarthLappy> con-man: Apparently it's not a difficult feat...
<kraut> moin
<_Adramelech_> con-man: glad it works =)
<harry> anto9us: but trying to make my partition as a whole again I really have to reformat everything?
<con-man> DarthLappy: its not hard for most ppl
<Plutoprime> heh... i hope the day comes when you don't have to feel like you have climbed mount everest just because you installed a computer game :)
<con-man> DarthLappy: i had other problems
<con-man> I agree
<fnord_> lol everest is easy copmared to that
<con-man> but now that ive climbed the mountain
<con-man> im happy
<con-man> and im off to bed
<con-man> i have to be up in 3.5 hours for week
<Plutoprime> oh come on
<con-man> work
<harry> Jazon: ok, so I dont have to reformat everything but  i can delete the other partition and add it to my current ubuntu w/o reformatting
<Plutoprime> a few raids wouldnt hurt
<anto9us> harry, you can add an extra mount point without any reformatting
<con-man> hahaha
<Plutoprime> :)
<con-man> 3.5 hours to sleep before work
<harry> anto9us: but doing that, you also recommend using the live cd instead?
<harry> Jazon: ok, so I dont have to reformat everything but  i can delete the other partition and add it to my current ubuntu w/o reformatting?
<anto9us> harry, no need
<Pie-rate> Hey cool, I found something gthumb image viewer is actually good for: crashing! A lot!
<harry> anto9us: i'll just install it then
<Jazon> harry: dude!  use the livecd!!!!!
<fnord_> on kubuntu when you let your mouse sit over a image file for a sec a larger preview pops up along with file info,is there a program to do that for gnome?
<Jazon> harry: it is painless.  it is only like 32 meg or something
<Plutoprime> fnord_: not yet to my knowledge
<Plutoprime> fnord_: you could file a an enhancement bug in GNOME bugzilla
<Plutoprime> but do a search.. there is one probably already
<Plutoprime> it'll be implemented by GNOME 5.0
<Jazon> anto9us: why do think not necessary?  livecd is the safest way to use gparted when modding your system partition imho.
<fnord_> cool
<Plutoprime> i just hope that i'm not a senior citizen by the time 5.0 comes out :p
<fnord_> can you use gparted to resize a active partition?
<anto9us> Jazon, personally, I think there's less danger for him this way, he's not working on his existing Ubuntu partitions, just adding new ones
<Plutoprime> no
<Plutoprime> not like partition magic at least
<anto9us> fnord_, yes, you can resize a partition provided it's not mounted
<firepol> hi there, i want to connect a printer to ,y ubuntu box and share it with another ubuntu box. is it correct to install it first (test it) locally and then share it? how to share it? ;)
<fnord_> i only have 1 partition(not counting swap)and i want to resize and add a new one with the newly freed space
<Jazon> fnord_: again, I say gparted livecd.  its valuable tool, and small.
<fnord_> no live cd :(
<Jazon> be careful though.
<violot> Make is ignoring the first few chars of my variables 0_o
<fnord_> lol my aim away message right now is "fdisk is your friend"
<vulcanius> anyone know of a 3D8 chess game for gnome?
<violot> Screw it, it's 4:00 AM
<anto9us> Jazon, good advice :)
<Plutoprime> vulcanius: did you just read digg?
<fnord_> theres a 3d chess game but its the kind with 3 boards
<vulcanius> Plutoprime: exactly
<harry> Jazon   anto9us: so whats best you recommend guys?
<kadk> what permission can you give to a user if you want him to just download and not modify and delete?
<vulcanius> Plutoprime: what else would I be doing at 4 in the morning? lol
<Plutoprime> hehe
<Plutoprime> HAHAHA
<Plutoprime> omg.. so true so true
<Plutoprime> respect man.. respect
<vulcanius> lol
<Plutoprime> I just wish everything in the real world would come with a digg/burry button
<Plutoprime> like people .. etc
<Jazon> harry: best advice?  do a complete backup onto another hdd.  then once you have verified *all* is backed up perfectly, use the gparted livecd to play with your partitions.  if things screw up, you then have your backup :-)
<vulcanius> my Lame buried list would be huge
<Plutoprime> heh
<fnord_> wrong place but would a windows 2000 cd autoboot and let me resize my partition during a install?i havent used windows in a long time
<harry> Jazon: the problem is I don't have a tool for backing up my huge file.
<Jazon> harry cp is your friend
<Jazon> harry: what do you mean a tool
<harry> Jazon: cp? cellphone?
<imbecile> hey how do i install codecs to movie player?
<Plutoprime> fnord_: no
<Plutoprime> fnord_: use an ubuntu livecd instead
<vulcanius> mmmmmmmm....my fingers smell like cat treats
<harry> Jazon: a writer.. i dont have a thing, and my USB flash drive is only 128 mb
<harry> imbecile! codecs!
<harry> codecd!
<harry> codecs!
<Jazon> harry: use gmail or something then
<imbecile> in terminal?
<harry> imbecile: what media player are you using?
<Plutoprime> wow.. i thought harry was calling someone imbecile
<oturr> hi every one i have a problem. I installed google picassa with this command sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i picasa_2.2.2820-5_i386.deb. It was installed but doesnt work. Do u have any idea. 10x in advance
<Plutoprime> but then again.. he was calling someone imbecile...
<Jazon> harry: but backup your data at least.  use hjsplit to break up large data files into 10mb chunks and email them to yourself on your gmail ccount
<Jazon> *account
<Plutoprime> the guy just happened to be imbecile...
<harry> Plutoprime: no... hahahahaha. its the name of the user
<imbecile> im trying to open them in vlc but i dont see the option
<Plutoprime> i think i really need to go sleep.. don't listen to me
<harry> Jazon: thats good, whats hjsplit... i'm really a newbie
<imbecile> yes go to sleep plutoprime
<hdibani> hi everybody, i am n edgy and just followed the steps here to install beryl http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA. the problem is now i have beryl working without window borders
<harry> imbecile: what them? please be specific
<hdibani> does anybody know what i might have done wrong?
<Jazon> harry: google hjsplit. oh, and the windoze version is easiest - works perfectly inwine
<Pie-rate> Any way to get Folding@Home in a repository?
<imbecile> harry, i am trying to open movie file on ntfs partition
<fnord_> vulcanius, what kind/flavor?i like the beef ones
<imbecile> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harry> imbecile: you mean from the ntfs partition? what kind of movie file, avi, mkv, .....etc?
<fnord_> hdibani, try #beryl or #xgl
<imbecile> harry, avi
<harry> imbecile: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<imbecile> dapper drake
<fnord_> how do i uninstall cups?
<fnord_> completly?
<harry> imbecile: i'm not really familiar with it, when i was still using dapper, i'm using mplayer to play my avi files.
<hdibani> fnord: i have tried $beryl but i have the same problem
<imbecile> ill try mplayer
<harry> imbecile: try doing "sudo apt-get install mplayer" that should be playing avi
<harry> imbecile: i'm currently using edgy
<SS2> can I copy mtab entrys into fstab?
<_Adramelech_> hdibani: if window borders and decorations are not showing up, try changing DefaultDepth to 24 in the Screen section
<gaten> does anyone use portsentry?
<fnord_> how do i uninstall CUPS?i dont have a printer so i shouldedt need it right?
<gaten> fnord_:  you could simply disable the service.
<SS2> right, but you don't need to uninstall it
<fnord_> how?
<gaten> someone correct me if im wrong but sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/cupsys should do the trick
<sovieticool> hi all
<sovieticool> i don't know how to upgrade to the last ubuntu version
<harry> !hjsplit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hjsplit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sovieticool> i have 5.1
<SS2> sovieticool: there is no ubuntu version 5.1
<sovieticool> :)
<sovieticool> 5.10
<sovieticool> sorruy
<sovieticool> sorry\
<SS2> sounds better now
<sovieticool> ok can you help me ?
<theflyingfool> i have my wireless card working, well sort of, but i was wondering if it might work better using ndiswrapper
<SS2> sovieticool: I have never upgraded a system to a new release, always did a re install
<stjepan> I need some help... got banned at ##c and can't contact the channel operator there... can anyone help me?
<SS2> because like this, it could never go wrong ;)
<sovieticool> maybe can you help to upgrade my firefox
<sovieticool> i want to install the lastest but i don't have the install cd
<sovieticool> and will take to much to ship it
<sovieticool> i am from ROMANIA
<SS2> no download posibillities?
<imbecile> harry, it says "you do not have a decoder to handle this file,you might need to install the necessary plugin"
<imbecile> but is a regular avi
<imbecile> i know vlc handles this
<lazz> hi guys I do have important question is some one can answer me
<SS2> sovieticool: you can still order dapper ship-its, they are still availible
<theflyingfool> i am having some slight issues with downloading email with on my edgy box, would using ndiswrapper with the driver from the cd that came with it fix that?
<lemome> -([ # Appears as] )-([MAX-SicrpTv2.0G ] )-
<lemome> -([hi ] )-
<lazz> I have installed windows on my pc and the boot loader for ubuntu is gone..how to I reinstall it from the live CD?
<lemome> -([welcom ] )-
<gaten> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imbecile> anyone, i am trying to play avi in mplayer and it says "you do not have a decoder to handle this file,you might need to install the necessary plugin" any sugestions?
<SS2> imbecile: yep, missing decoder
<gaten> sovieticool:  you can just download from their website and install it.
<imbecile> ss2 how do install codecs?
<lazz> thank you guys
<SS2> imbecile: try it with the w32codecs paket
<SS2> imbecile: you will find it at the mplayer homepage, it is also availible in a deb package
<imbecile> SS2, how do i find that?
<fnord_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harry> imbecile: mplayer also handles it
<SS2> just answered
<imbecile> SS2, ahh thanks
<fnord_> !codecs | imbecile,
<ubotu> imbecile,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SS2> that page is also fine :)
<lemome> -([ # Appears as] )-([MAX-SicrpTv2.0G ] )-
<fnord_> imbecile, that link should have every codec youll need,but remember some of them are ieagle to use in the us
<Agent_K> hi
<jakub_> siema all
<jakub_> sa tu polacy?
<jakub_> ...
<Agent_K> ive finally decided to ditch windows for ever
<jakub_> chyba nie
<jakub_> trudno
<Agent_K> ok no english in here then
<SS2> lol
<imbecile> ok im @ http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/ i am running x86 dapper rake which codec pack should i use?
<Wyglif> hi! I have a problem connecting to my share from linux to linux box. i get error timeout connecting to 192.168.1.1:445
<imbecile> for avi
<SS2> !Codecs | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<imbecile> i wish i could just get vlc player going
<SS2> imbecile: look at this page
<fnord_> imbecile, if your looking for a quick fix try automarix or easyubuntu,be warned theyve been know to cause problems
<fnord_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Nameeater> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<fnord_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SS2> easyubuntu and the rest of them are evil...
<SS2> not to users, but to your system
<_Adramelech_> ?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know where i should start for wireless troubleshooting
<SS2> theflyingfool: at you chipset, what type is it?
<lordhelmet> theflyingfool: what's wrong?
<theflyingfool> atheros chipset
<SS2> theflyingfool: fine :)
<theflyingfool> and i can only get on irc when it feels like it
<SS2> just install the restricted modules
<theflyingfool> and i can download my email with evolution on occasion
<fnord_> theflyingfool, hammers work good for wifi diagnostics
<theflyingfool> i have the resticeted mudoals
<lordhelmet> what he said. i'm pretty sure the atheros stuff is in the restricted modules package
<SS2> theflyingfool: have you tried the network-manager?
<lordhelmet> or knetworkmanager if you use kde
<theflyingfool> installing network-manager right now
<SS2> theflyingfool: will then need do comment all entries of /etc/network/interfaces instead of auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<fnord_> theflyingfool, go to system=>admin=>networking
<theflyingfool> everything except irc and evolution work flawlessly
<Pie-rate> I intend to use my GPU as a spaceheater, what should I use to put load on it?
<SS2> play a heavy 3d game ;)
<Pie-rate> meh, i want folding@home to be able to run at the same time
<fnord_> take some ram out and try running frostwire,dont forget to put your max dowloads up to 200 and download tons of dvds
<Pie-rate> actually probably just leaving beryl idling should just about do it, eh?
<fnord_> 3d animation rendering
<fnord_> then throw some smores on a coat hanger and hover them over your box
<fnord_> !offtopic | fnord_
<ubotu> fnord_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<theflyingfool> how do i start the network manager
<fnord_> are you in a terminal?
<kalaxmar> I'm on an AMD64 and I'm trying to upgrade to a 6.10 from a 6.06. On using "sudo update-manager -c" I keep getting this error continuously  "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Bzip2 subprocess returned an error code (2)". Then the update-manager aborts and I can't upgrade. Any workaround or solution to this issue?
<inverno> Is anyone pretty handy with troubleshooting failed installs?
<theflyingfool> i can be in terminal
<Pie-rate> how long until the next release of ubuntu?
<fnord_> march?
<fnord_> !fiesty\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnord_> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> !ask|inverno
<ubotu> inverno: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fnord_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<inverno> Okay then. I've been trying to install Ubuntu for a while now, downloading and burning the cd several times. Whenever I go to start/install the os it loads a orangish screen and gives me a cursor. After a few seconds the cursor stops moving. If I do the video safe option a box that says 'ubuntu' in the upper right comes up, and then it locks.
<fnord_> !feisty | Pie-rate,
<ubotu> Pie-rate,: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<fnord_> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<firepol> hi, how is it possible to change print options from openoffice (e.g. print only in grey scale, or decrease/increase print quality)? I'm using a good HP 1600 Series printer
<fnord_> whens the next version of gnome?
<Slart> inverno: try downloading the alternate install disc.. it's text based and works better
<theflyingfool> does network-manager require a restart?
<Slart> inverno: it's on the main site somewhere.. can't remember exactly
<inverno> Thanks Slart
<fnord_> theflyingfool, shouldent
<kalaxmar> I'm on an AMD64 and I'm trying to upgrade to a 6.10 from a 6.06. On using "sudo update-manager -c" I keep getting this error continuously  "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Bzip2 subprocess returned an error code (2)". Then the update-manager aborts and I can't upgrade. Any workaround or solution to this issue?
<fnord_> theflyingfool, have you tryed opening it?
<theflyingfool> fnord_: then how do i bring it up/use it or is it automatic
<fnord_> theflyingfool, go to a terminal
<theflyingfool> and the command is?
<fnord_> type net then hit tab
<theflyingfool> nicholas@TheBeast:~$ net
<theflyingfool> net            netcat         netstat
<theflyingfool> netbug         netkit-ftp     network-admin
<fnord_> a list of commands will pop up and you should be able to tell which one it is
<fnord_> hmm
<Gerald> I've a really noob question, but I just cant find it on the internet: how do I simple install a application such as Firefox 2.0.0.1 or jEdit 4.2??
<kalaxmar> I thought the upgrades were done automatically
<fnord_> im not sure
<kalaxmar> but it seems that they are quite buggy
<fnord_> what is it you want it to do?
<harrisony1> Gerald, try in terminal sudo apt-get install firefox
<harrisony1> or sudo apt-get install jedit
<Slart> Gerald: or run synaptic package manager it's in System, Administration
<fnord_> theflyingfool, go to system admin then networking
<Pie-rate> Garald: or if you prefer GUIs use add/remove under applications or synaptic under system->administration
<theflyingfool> fnord_: it looks just like it always has
<fnord_> you should be able to configure your card from there
<Slart> Gerald: or you can use the "Add remove programs" thingy in Applications menu
<fnord_> whos network you going thru?
<fnord_> is it far away?
<Gerald> yes, but in the synaptic thing i cant find the programs I've downloaded (there are on by desk)
<theflyingfool> i am using my wireless network now, and it always refuses to download my email
<fnord_> i had a problem like that too,
<theflyingfool> and about 90 % of the time it refuses to connect to irc
<Zante> ;d
<Slart> Gerald: System menu, administration, synaptic package manager
<harrisony1> Gerald, what do you mean you cant find them
<fnord_> brb
<Zante> finally got around to connecting to this channel
<Zante> his!
<Jazon> problems with swap after moving to edgy.  it is saying invalid swap signature - know how i can fix this?
<Pie-rate> jedit isn't in the repo, firefox should already be there
<fnord_> theflyingfool, if you dont have a set router you go thru change your eesid to "any"
<harrisony1> !jedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnord_> itll autonaticly select the best open connection
<Gerald> harrisonly, well, i've downloaded jedit42install.jar for example, thats on my desk now, but in Synaptic I cant find the program ' jedit'
<fnord_> anyone know where to get animated startup screens?
<theflyingfool> fnord_: i am on my home router wouldnt doing that be a security risk?
<cafuego_> do you really start your machine that often?
<fnord_> oh
<rawrbbq> hum, what would be a bad test result in memtest86?
<Pie-rate> Gerald: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<_root____> where are the gtk theme preferences stored? my username is sorta dead now due to a theme screwing everything up
<harrisony1> Gerald, synaptic only works with programs downloaded via the repositories
<cafuego_> rawrbbq: when it finds bad ram. ANY bad ram.
<rawrbbq> hum
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Did you format your swap when installing?
<fnord_> theflyingfool, never mind
<Pie-rate> Gerald: then java -jar Desktop/jedit42install.jar
<Jazon> it was fine, until moving to edgy
<rawrbbq> cafuego_: so, 1.2million errors is that bad?
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Basically, vol_id -u /dev/<yourswap>, then put the UUID into /etc/fstab
<fnord_> hmm i dont know how close are you to the router?it cuild be dropped packets
<cafuego_> rawrbbq: Yes, time to pull the stick of ram, get the durst off, reseat it and retest.
<fnord_> type iwconfig into a consol
<Jazon> Tomcat_: /dev/hda3: error open volume
<rawrbbq> cafuego: hum.. but it is a laptop, and I am not keen at messing with it
<theflyingfool> i am at about 80% signal the router is right outside my door
<fnord_> whats the signal level
<fnord_> brb
<Pie-rate> cafuego_: what's durst?
<eviltwin> hi
<Gerald> Pie-rate: i get: 'noclassdefinederror'
<cafuego_> Pie-rate: It's like dust, but with a typo.
<Tomcat_> Jazon: sudo vol_id :)
<eviltwin> is there a way to list all the packages that you have installed?
<Jazon> urfff sorry
<eviltwin> like, to a file
<rawrbbq> cafuego_: it has been running for 10 hours :X
<cafuego_> rawrbbq: the ram should be under a lid on the bottom, clearly marked and easily accessible.
<fnord_> theflyingfool, type iwevent and wait a while
<Pie-rate> rawrbbq: you either have bad ram or improperly seated ram, your laptop will need opening one way or the other
<fnord_> see what pops up probly something about dropped packets
<simplechat> i'm trying to get ubuntu to install on my system, it can't find the dvdrom drive (which is odd because it loads off it....)
<rawrbbq> Pie-rate: yes, but if I open it I lose my warranty
<rawrbbq> eh
<simplechat> its a sony AW-G170A, are there any places where i could find drivers?
<cafuego_> rawrbbq: well
<Jazon> Tomcat_: yup.  thats what is in my fstab :-(
<Pie-rate> rawrbbq: then have it fixed under warranty
<kalaxmar> I'm on an AMD64 and I'm trying to upgrade to a 6.10 from a 6.06. On using "sudo update-manager -c" I keep getting this error continuously  "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Bzip2 subprocess returned an error code (2)". Then the update-manager aborts and I can't upgrade. Any workaround or solution to this issue?
<cafuego_> rawrbbq: back to the shop it is, then
<theflyingfool>   Link Quality=38/94  Signal level=-57 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<theflyingfool> 
<Pie-rate> rawrbbq it isn't your fault they gave you bad ram
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Output of "swapon -s"?
<rawrbbq> cafuego_: no, I just wanted it confirmed that the ram was bad :) anyhow thx for the help
<simplechat> ??
<cheapshades> eviltwin: dpkg -l > file.out ?
<Jazon> nothing
<cafuego_> rawrbbq: Yeah, ANY log of an error is bad.
<Jazon> Tomcat_: there is no output.  even as sudo ;)
<fnord_> theflyingfool, ive got 81/100 for link quality hmm
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Try to "sudo mount /dev/<yourswap>"... any luck with swapon after that?
<Pensa`MIA> what's the command for tweaking nvidia settings?
<fnord_> not quite sure what that means
<syracus> hi there, i have a problem to get my wlan ath0 interface up on system boot. card works after 'sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0'....any ideas ?
<eviltwin> cheapshades, ty
<fnord_> has anything poped up from iwevent?
<Jazon> Tomcat_: mountpoint does not exist
<theflyingfool> fnord_: nope
<theflyingfool> not a thing
<Pie-rate> my laptop is a bitch about connecting with low signal strength. works fine on windows but the linux drivers are touchier about it
<theflyingfool> fnord_: are you using the restricted mods or ndiswrapper
<Gerald> do I have to 'un-zip' a tar.gz file? how?
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Sounds like an error in your fstab... could you paste *only* the line containing your swap here?
<Jazon> Tomcat_: fdisk -l shows this: /dev/hda3            3967        4425     3686917+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Tomcat_> Gerald: tar xzvf <file.tar.gz>
<fnord_> for mine?
<theflyingfool> yeah
<fnord_> whatever ubuntu installed
<Jazon> Tomcat_: fstab line is this:  UUID=55073e08-64a3-438b-b0f1-4cfeeea539e8 none swap sw 0 0
<Nighteye> ?
<theflyingfool> jazon: isnt the uuid unique to each drive?
<fnord_> ove got one of the few wifi card that works plug and play with lots of distros
<Jazon> Tomcat_: sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda3 ------> 55073e08-64a3-438b-b0f1-4cfeeea539e8
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Mh... I don't see any error. :\
<Jazon> me neither.   i am stumped.  weird isnt it
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Maybe you should try to sudo mkswap /dev/hda3, then try again.
<theflyingfool> fnord_: i got some random activity finaly
<Gerald> thanks, Tomcat_
<Jazon> Tomcat_: :D:D:D   cool.
<Jazon> Tomcat_: now i wonder why the heck it needed that?
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Do you use hibernate?
<Jazon> Tomcat_: suspend.  all the time
<Jazon> Tomcat_: laptop.  acpi screws it up?
<Tomcat_> Jazon: Nah, hibernate changes the swap space signature... but not suspend.
<Jazon> Tomcat_: ok.  i bet i used it once then....
<theflyingfool> does anyone use D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510
<Jazon> so now i know.  thanks a lot Tomcat_!!
<wims> are there a proper graphical bitorrent client for gnome ?
<Gerald> When I have the folder 'firefox' on my desktop and I type ' sudo apt-get install firefox'  the terminal says ' already newest version'  but thats not true! Can someone give me help how to install the new firefox then?
<harrisony1> Gerald, just wait it isnt in the newst reps. unless you want to manually update just give it a few days
<Gerald> harrisonyl, I've waited for a long time, but firefox dont update himself automatically, even if I say 'check for updates'.. I've still got version 1.0.7....
<theflyingfool> how do i get my email to download with evolution on a consistant basis, it works a little less than half the time, it usually just throws me a time out error every time i try and download
<harrisony1> Gerald, dapper or edgy
<Gerald> ??
<phatlip> how can i upgrade firefox 1.5 to firefox 2 on dapper 6.06?
<firepol> hi, i enabled printer sharing on a ubuntu "server" and "detect lan printers" on the client. what to do next? how can i see and use the shared printer?
<Tomcat_> Gerald: What Ubuntu version?
<Tomcat_> Gerald: "when did you install?"
<Gerald> Tomcat_ about a year ago...
<harrisony1> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Messer> Hi. I'm lame :) I have just broken fonts in firefox... on xubuntu i have clicked (in settings): Use subpixel hinting (i have lcd screen). Since this time font in FF are huge.
<Messer> Any ideas how to fix it? :/
<Tomcat_> Gerald: You need to upgrade to a newer Ubuntu version then to get a new Firefox.
<harrisony1> phatlip, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVer & Gerald
<harrisony1> oh sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Gerald> Tomcat_: where can i see the current version?
<Tomcat_> Messer: I've seen that... move ~/.mozilla to ~/mozillabackup or something, then start FF and write down the font settings... then restore your .mozilla and set those.
<Siv0x> Hello, I just installed xchat-gnome, how come it isnt appearing on the start>>internet list?
<Tomcat_> Gerald: lsb_release -a on the console
<Messer> Tomcat_: "write down the font settings" - what exacly do you mean?
<harrisony1> Gerald, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion will get you firefox 2.0.1
<Tomcat_> Gerald: Or "System" => "About Ubuntu"
<Tomcat_> Messer: Write down what font settings Firefox uses by default, so you can restore them in your profile.
<Jazon> i'm back to work - thanks again folks!
<Tomcat_> Siv0x: Maybe re-login... it should appear.
<theflyingfool> under network tools shouldnt all of my devices be reconized
<Gerald> Tomcat_: i've got 5.10 breezy, thats old?
<Messer> Tomcat_: umm... but where can i find a place in FF where can i restore those default fonts?
<theflyingfool> i have an unknown interface, and its on the device i am currently using to connect to the web
<Tomcat_> Gerald: Yes. Current is 6.10 edgy. (Between was 6.06 dapper)
<Siv0x> ok, and is kde 3.5.5 the newest version Tomcat_?
<Messer> Gerald: quite old...
<Tomcat_> Siv0x: Oi, KDE? Maybe it won't appear in the KDE menu... no idea.
<Gerald> okay, does Ubuntu update himself automatically? how?
<Siv0x> Tomcat_: no i just want to know what the newest version of that is.
<Tomcat_> Siv0x: 3.4.3 seems to be latest in edgy.
<Tomcat_> Gerald: System => Admin => Update Manager... it should tell you how to upgrade (I think)
<phatlip> er, why isn't Fx 2.0 in the ubuntu repos?
<_Adramelech_> siv0x: got sound?
<Siv0x> Adramelech: yep :D
<_Adramelech_> :D
<Tomcat_> phatlip: Because new versions of apps only get synced in new releases.
<Tomcat_> phatlip: Eh, wait... that was bollocks. It should be in there.
<phatlip> Tomcat_: damn shame edgy is so broken then.
<Messer> Tomcat_: anyway - without ~/.mozilla dir Firefox starts with default settings, but fonts are still huge :/
<Siv0x> Adramelech: can you pm me pls? if i pm you, you wont receive it because i am on gaim.
<Tomcat_> Messer: Then it must be your system fonts... try Prefs => Fonts... are all the fonts at size 10?
<firepol> hi there, anybody knows how to SHARE a PRINTER between 2 ubuntu boxes? this guide doesnt give me results: http://occy.net/printing
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: done
<Yoshimitsu> anyone had success with wireless on PPC
<Messer> Tomcat_: Sans 11 (in XFCE -> User Interface Preferences). It's the oncly place where i can set fonts for xfce perhaps.
<Siv0x> Adramelech: your not getting my reply?
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: nope
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: i guess #Siv0x again :P
<Siv0x> Adramelech: k
<Tomcat_> Messer: No idea then, sorry... should be alright. :I
<phatlip> Yoshimitsu: i read a blog with a PowerBook set-up where he got wireless to work
<phatlip> just a sec
<Yoshimitsu> yeah i got one to however he was able to get the firmware
<Yoshimitsu> unfortunatley i dont have OSX residing on my notebook anymore
<phatlip> Yoshimitsu: modprobe new_wlan_scan_sta
<Yoshimitsu> thanks ill give that try
<phatlip> then get network manager from synaptic and use that to configure your airport
<Yoshimitsu> FATAL:Module new_wlan_scan_sta not found
<phatlip> Yoshimitsu: damn, why did you trash your os x install?
<phatlip> sudo?
<Yoshimitsu> fraid so
<Yoshimitsu> yes sudo
<Yoshimitsu> returned FATAL
<Yoshimitsu> so i guess im going to have to play with apt reps then jack in and get network manager
<xst_> After upgrading to edgy the fonts in emacs became very ugly and were no longer antialized. How can I fix that?
<syracus> *re*
<Yoshimitsu> actually i found the firmware online in a nicely rolled up .deb all
<tau_> hi - I was wondering if anyone knows what the difference is between /etc/crontab and the root's crontab accessed by "crontab -l" ?
<Yoshimitsu> unfortunatley its not working when i try dpkg
<stefg> Did anyone try looking glass https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html#Synaptic_Install here? Is it worth the effort to testdrive it? will it remove again without consequences?
<_Adramelech_> xst_: do you have emacs with gtk support?
<xst_> _Adramelech_: Don't know. How do I find out of that
<xst_> ?
<syracus> my ath0 doesn't get up on boot time but a 'sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0' works like a charm. does anyone have a hint what i did wrong or where i can see any error (except /var/log/messages, since none are shown there)
<petula> can you help me my UBUNTU is down the boot proces is wrong: petula> weisst jemand was damit:
<petula> <petula>  setting up LVM Volume Groups...
<petula> <petula>  udevd-event(3214): wait_for_sysfs: waiting for /sys/devices/platform/i82365.0/bus failed
<petula> <petula>  ...done local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) ats binfmt-supportplay manager
<_Adramelech_> xst_: I really dont know the answer but was not able to get emacs, only emacs with gtk support worked for me
<_Adramelech_> xst_: look in synaptic what version do you have
<tau_> Anyone know anything about crontab?
<Messer> Ok, see you later.
<yccheok> hello all, anyone here familiar with launchpad?
<soon> I want a single BASH command run at startup ... where do I put it?
<yccheok> cause i was confused with the projects hosted in launchpad. for example, gnomebaker has their own source code tree in sourceforge, why there is a need to host another source tree in launchpad?
<petula> join #danix
<soon> (iwpriv ath0 mode 2 ... must be as root)
<x-r00t-x> how do i copy file on terminal??
<Tomcat_> x-r00t-x: cp
<soon> try cp
<soon> (or mv to move)
<tau_> use cp -p if you want to keep the timestamp of the original file
<soon> cp -a copies like archive (including permissions etc)
<artbird309> How would I set up a LDAP server
<soon> anyone: where do I put a single bash command to get it run at boot ?
<Slart> soon: system, preferences, sessions might work
<soon> I try - thx
<yccheok> hello all, anyone here familiar with launchpad?
<yccheok> cause i was confused with the projects hosted in launchpad. for example, gnomebaker has their own source code tree in sourceforge, why there is a need to host another source tree in launchpad?
<_Adramelech_> soon: at system startup?
<tau_> soon: you could try putting it in /etc/rc.local
<_Adramelech_> soon: or at terminal startup?
<Tomcat_> yccheok: Don't repeat please.
<tau_> soon: I'm not completely familiar with the accepted best place to put things though :/
<fnord_> evolution is a mail program right?
<fnord_> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<soon> I think maybe Slarts idea works ... system/preferences/session
<soon> mail, calendar, addressbook etc
<slackmen> hi
<harrisony1> hi
<fnord_> so is evolution a mail program?
<Ha1> Yep
<slackmen> guys I wana start using linux
<beginn3r> Is  there anyway I can continue my installation after my installation was stopped half-way
<beginn3r> due to power outage
<slackmen> but I am not sure to start with which one?
<Tomcat_> evolution is a mail program + calendar + todo list + memos... :)
<slackmen> is ubuntu easy to use?
<Tomcat_> slackmen: Absolutely... Ubuntu usually works out of the box, and you don't need the console often.
<beginn3r> I mean I tried to  install the server package
<beginn3r> and it had 85% completed
<fnord_> Tomcat_, you dont need the console often!gasp i loves me console!
<yccheok> Tomcat_, soli, my internet is lagging here. i didn't saw my msg appear. hence, i type twice :P
<beginn3r> before the power turned off
<artbird309> beginn3r: no your go to have to restart
<Tomcat_> fnord_: Well you can still use it as often as you want... but in my first years of Ubuntu I never had it open... :D
<beginn3r> I use the  rescue option
<beginn3r> many  things has already in place
<beginn3r> just  that I can't  boot  into it
<beginn3r> maybe because grub si not yet configured
<artbird309> How would I set up a LDAP server
<unfun> How do I put a file inside the topmost directory of Wine's source code (that which includes the LICENSE file) ?
<slackmen> ok thanks guys
<fnord_> Tomcat_, so is it ok to trash all the stuff in system=>session aboute evolution if i dont use  it?
<Tomcat_> fnord_: Sure. But why would you?
<fnord_> just to cut down on running processes
<Tomcat_> fnord_: alarm-notify needs 1.7M... not that much :o
<Tomcat_> fnord_: But I see your point... evo is huge.
<beginn3r> so,is there anyway to avoid restarting the installation ?
<harrisony1> beginn3r, you installing a package,upgrade or new install
<artbird309> beginn3r: I don't think so
<beginn3r> harrisony1, new install
<harrisony1> hmmm hate to say i dont think my friend
<livingdaylight> does anyone happen to know with a laptop which has intel gma 950 integrated graphics will run beryl/compiz (the cube basically)
<beginn3r> but I believe many important packages have been installed
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: It will.
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_, woa, you know this?
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: Quite slow if you have *many* windows open, but it will work perfectly.
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: Sure, I use it on Intel 855... Intel 950 is only a successor.
<artbird309> beginn3r: I would start over to be on the save side
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_, i iz concerned because the man said the lappy doesn't have a dedicated 3-d graphics card. Its integrated graphics. And my desktop pc which has integrated graphics i know doesn't run the cube or and 3-d games or stuff
<jimcooncat> how do I view a manpage from the command line in a gui like yelp?
<yccheok> Tomcat_, soli, my internet is lagging here. i didn't saw my msg appear. hence, i type twice :P
<NHL> hi, i've installed EDGY, how do i get MP3/DIVX support?
<J-_> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_, looking at lenovo R60e with core duo processor, so a bit of speed there. Aguess memory is the thing
<stefg> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harrisony1> !restricted formats
<killer__> witam
<harrisony1> !divx
<J-_> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<killer__> #ubuntu.pl
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: Yeah, onboard Intel is slow... but it will still work. Think 10 to 20 fps, where NVidia/ATI get about 60+.
<harrisony1> !divx
<killer__> #ubuntu.pl
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: I'm amazed myself that it works so well.
<stefg> killer: here's teh line to paste: /j #ubuntu-pl
<Almindor> hey guys
<harrisony1> hey
<Almindor> I just bought a new genius tablet (G 4500)
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: It also depends much on what effect plugins you run... I'm talking about the default things here.
<Almindor> it works with the tablet mouse
<harrisony1> ubuntu-pl? Philippines
<Almindor> but  I can't get the pen to work in gimp or anywhere
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: If you turn on much of the transparency stuff it's barely usable.
<Almindor> it registers buttons on it
<Almindor> but not movement or pressure
<Almindor> anything I need to set?
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_, the world of laptops is a minefield
<artbird309> How would I set up a LDAP server in ubuntu
<Prohibited> hey what do I have to do so when i type "gcc" it will launch /var/lib/gcc ...
<Tomcat_> artbird309: sudo apt-get install slapd, then configure that.
<Tomcat_> Prohibited: Install build-essential
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_, but Feisty will run on it
<artbird309> Tomcat_: how do I configure it
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: Yeah, and feisty is currently quite low in effects... runs much better than beryl on edgy.
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_, is there a btter laptop the Lenovo R60e?
<Tomcat_> artbird309: Edit /etc/slapd/slapd.conf I guess. :o
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: No idea... I'm not up to speed with laptops. But I'd go with Lenovo as well... good Linux support generally.
<artbird309> Tomcat_ Do you have a good page that tells you how to configure it
<Tomcat_> artbird309: I used this one: http://www.educ.umu.se/~bjorn/linux/howto/LDAP-HOWTO.html
<karakara> more often than not you can find set up info at a project's homepage
<Tomcat_> artbird309: But there are others... it took me years to figure everything out.
<netdownload> hi all
<artbird309> Tomcat_: That looks good thanks
<netdownload> do you know a way to know total traffic for a specific connection?
<Tomcat_> netdownload: ifconfig tells.
<Tomcat_> netdownload: RX/TX bytes
<netdownload> thanks a lot
<pdedecker> Is it possible to run iTunes under Linux using Wine?
<Tomcat_> pdedecker: Check winehq :)
<artbird309> pdedecker: #winehq
<Tomcat_> pdedecker: Doesn't, as it seems.
<yoshimitsu> Wireless PPC question again, i now have network manager installed
<yoshimitsu> however i cant seem to find it or call it from a terminal
<yoshimitsu> any idea on syntax?
<Tomcat_> yoshimitsu: Did you log out & log in again?
<yoshimitsu> no i rebooted
<vincent____> i have a icecast2 server on verheijen.overflow-error.nl:8123/live.mp3 i was wondering if it's accesible from the internet (it should be) someone wanna try it?
<unfun> How do I acces the topmost directory of Wine's source code (that which includes the LICENSE file), ?
<stefg> vincent____: ACK, works for me
<vincent____> yes?
<vincent____> don't see you in the clients list
<stefg> yes! but cant stand the music :-)
<vincent____> me not too
<stefg> just tried 10 seconds
<vincent____> it's my brothers mp3 player
<vincent____> i use dynebolic for streaming so i needed a usb key with music
<sleiner> alguien habla espaol
<stefg> So i'm streaming now again
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<vincent____> yes, i see you
<vincent____> yee, it works
<stefg> pheeewww... ok, that's enough for a lazy friday morning
<vincent____> yesterday it wouldn't work (i forgot to open the udp ports)
<vincent____> thanks for testing (and listening to that horrible music :p)
<stefg> np :-)
<_Adramelech_> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<maddash> I've got a big problem. I did a server install of Dapper with grub as bootloader, and then proceeded to upgrade the kernel via aptitude. now I can't find my vmlinuz or initrd.img files. wtf?
<maddash> anyone have a clue? this is quite serious.
<maddash> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zagor> Ciao
<zagor> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yoshimitsu> for some reason im unable to load network manager
<yoshimitsu> its not in the Applications list and cant call it from terminal
<yoshimitsu> i guess PPC wireless was a bad idea LOL
<cens0red> hi. My sound has gone. I don't know why. It keeps cutting out, after I play, or rip, DVDs with my new DVD drive.
<stefg> cens0red: Does restarting esd change something?
<cens0red> stefg how do i restart it? killall -XUP ?
<stefg> cens0red: you play too many 'killer games' :-)  killall esd as user is enough, then again 'esd'
<cens0red> stefg nope. Doesn't change anything.
<stefg> cens0red: then it's prolly a problem with alsa... read the alsa link in !sound
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<max_> What is the command to blank the screen?
<stefg> clear
<fnord_> the power button
<max_> i mean blank the display
<stefg> hehe
<GreyGhost> any one have an idea how to get a d link modem to work with edgy which worked outa box with Dapper?
<stefg> GreyGhost: model and make?
<GreyGhost> d link 560 E
<GreyGhost> stefg ,d link 560 E ... i temporarly can't use my broad band
<ken> Help: Flash is not working correctly with Firefox, flash-games work in a jerky manner. I installed Flash player through Firefox's interface, i.e. when i navigated to a flash site, firefox told me i needed the plugin and the browser searched and downloaded it, but now i wish to remove that plugin from firefox. How do i remove this flash plugin?
<flossgeek> ken: you need to remove the libflashplayer.so i thinks let me double check
<ken> flossgeek: and i remove that through Synaptic?
<stefg> Grey-Ghost: on my laptop i founf that some of the sl-modem and ltmodem stuff only works with the -386 kernel... instead of -generic
<stefg> that might be the reason why it stopped working in edgy
<flossgeek> ken:did u install flash through synaptic?
<GreyGhost> stefg ,must be i have generic ... if i want i386 edgy i'll have to dl everything again?
<NAiL> I'm running dapper on my laptop. I just plugged in an usbdisk, and got loads of unresolved symbols in dmesg instead of the disk being automounted. Is this a known issue?
<ken> flossgeek: no as i said firefox downloaded and installed it from the internet
<flossgeek> ken: right, do the command "locate libflashplayer.so"
<stefg> Grey.. no :-) sudo apt-get install linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<cens0red> stefg thanks. The alsamixer section fixed it. Weird, that it only happens when I'm using the DVD burner.
<ken> flossgeek: /home/ken/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<flossgeek> ken: ok, now issue "rm /home/ken/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so"
<ken> stefg: I run AMD Athlon 2600 xp+, is it safe for me to install the 386-linux kernel, to gain performance gains over the generic kernel that edgy installed by defualt
<GreyGhost> stefg ,ahh... k ... then i'll have to wait till i get my broand back i suppose.... ( what exactly is the package? a kernel optimized for i386? then what is gfeneric?
<GreyGhost> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ken> flossgeek: That worked! Thank you for your prompt reply
<flossgeek> ken: no probs, you better off installing flash player 9 beta, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<stefg> GreyGhost: if you are lucke there's a 386 kernel-package on the CD already,
<GreyGhost> !i386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flossgeek> ken: look for the two flash debs on the link i just posted and install them flash will run nicely then
<stefg> !linux-image-386
<ken> flossgeek: I heard flash 9 was beta and doesn't work well, shall i install it in preference to Flash 7, that is available through flashplugin-nonfree?
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<flossgeek> ken: believe me it works better than anything macromedia have ever made for linux
<ken> flossgeek: I take your word for it :)
<stefg> this is a metapackage, the actual kernel package is about 40 MB (incl. restricted
<flossgeek> ken: i use it without no issues ;-)
<GreyGhost> stefg , ok
<flossgeek> ken: shame its not open source though
<ken> flossgeek: :(
<ken> flossgeek: Do i need both the standalone and plugin for flash? or just the plugin?
<GreyGhost> FF doesn't come precompiled for linux?
<Woody_> hello
<GreyGhost> !hi | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Woody_> i need some help PEOPLE
<gnomefreak> !ask | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Woody_> thanks
<Woody_> first of all
<Woody_> i am new to the whole thing called Linux
<Woody_> so i just downloaded Ubuntu
<Woody_> and i burned the iso on a CD
<Woody_> i booted it
<ken> gnomefreak: I want the Ubuntu 6.10 splash screen to be like 6.06 splash screen i mean Ubuntu logo + scrolling lines of text. How do i do it?
<Woody_> and now i am in the Ubuntu OS
<ken> Woody_: Dont use the enter key as SPACE, the space exists for a reason
<GreyGhost> Woody_ ,putting it in one single longg line would be easier to understand ;)
<ken> !space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> ken: in /boot/grub/menu.lst look for the kernel line in it you will see quiet take that word out of it
<POVaddct> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stefg> Here's a ggod read to clarify all the questions about -386, -k7 and -generic kernels
<ken> gnomefreak: But that will give me a complete text output, i want ubuntu logo  + text
<gnomefreak> ken: it will give you text + splash
<ken> gnomefreak: ok, thank you
<stefg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<GreyGhost> stefg ,thanks :)
<Woody_> how can i connect to internet? i want to connect to my wireless router. i am not finding the thing about the wireless lan to search for networks, thanks
<ken> stefg: gnomefreak: POVaddct: I am having a AMD Athlon 2600 XP+, will using the i386 linux kernel give me anything better over the generic that Ubuntu 6.10 installed by defualt?
<ken> Woody_: thats better :)
<gnomefreak> ken: no -generic is what you want
<stefg> ken, don't touch anything! You'll break it :-)
<ken> gnomefreak: stefg: ok
<ken> stefg: what about the keyboard ;)
<stefg> hehe
<Woody_> ken can you help?
<ken> Woody_: Sure! Please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html
<flossgeek> Woody_: System>Networking
<POVaddct> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fmachado> <Woody_> and now i am in the Ubuntu OS | <Woody_> how can i connect to internet?
<fmachado> ?!?
<ken> fmachado: that makes sense to me, whats wrong with you? :)
<gnomefreak> Woody_: if your here your connected to net
<ken> gnomefreak: :)
<fmachado> :)
<POVaddct> fmachado: maybe its on a second machine
<Woody_> ubuntu is on the other laptop next to me :D
<ken> gnomefreak: maybe he is on another machine
<fmachado> Woody_ aaahhhmmm
<gnomefreak> Woody_: figured as much but had to say it
<ken> :|
<Woody_> :D
<flossgeek> Woody_: you need to go to System>Networking and enter the SSID etc
<POVaddct> flossgeek: first he has to make sure his wifi card is supported at all
<Woody_> in the system i have nothing called "networking"
<ken> Woody_: The Wireless section in the link i gave you will get you connected in a go
<james> Hello, problems here.  I've created a shared direcotry so that all users on my machine can put files they want to share with each other there.  Basically, I want a directory where anyoen can create a file, subdirectory, delete, whatever.  However, despite giving the directory every permission for every possible user, through the file manager, I can't create a new file or folder with anyone except root.
<flossgeek> System>Admin>Networking
<gnomefreak> Woody_: system>admin>networking
<fmachado> sometimes I see  ppl asking help for things that they  are already doing...
<ken> Woody_: Please read the wireless section at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html
<acab_> #join ubuntu-it
<acab_> ops :)
<ken> james:hmm...
<Woody_> thanks guys for your help, i still have another question.. ill ask it after i get connected :D
<flossgeek> Woody_:What wirelss card is it
<naxxtor> hi peoples - can anyone give me some clarification on
<naxxtor> hi peoples - can anyone give me some clarification on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624
<naxxtor> i'm getting the error Screen 1 and 2 cannot be of type NONE
<naxxtor> i don't see where i'm supposed to set the screen type
<ken> james: Cant help you on that one, sorry.
<james> I can create subdirectories via Terminal, just not through the gui...
<hdibani_> Hi everybody, how do i use WPA with the network-admin window in ubuntu?
<hdibani_> i only see one place to put a wep key
<james> *sigh*  Any idea where I could get help then?
<ken> james: You want a directory that every user can write/read to, right?
<gnomefreak> naxxtor: in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf find the screen section and that is where you would set it
<flossgeek> hdibani: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<james> Yep
<james> And create subdirectories...
<james> etc...
<naxxtor> gnomefreak: i got that far - i'm not sure what section to edit though
<naxxtor> i've edited the line to say Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, CRT"
<gnomefreak> im not looking at the page but find whatever section it tells you to add things to
<naxxtor> but that doesn't seem to help any
<james> ken: I put the group to 'USERS' and gave the directory every permission for that group (rwx)
<james> ken: Then did the same thing for Owner and All when that didn't work
<naxxtor> thing is it says "Now, repeat steps 2 and 3 for the following Sections (if confused, check my completed xorg.conf file at the bottom of the page):" and the xorg file at the bottom of the page doesn't help me
<naxxtor> it says "monitor 1 and 2 cannot be set to type none"
<fmachado> james, at the parent directory execute "ls -la" and "mount" and then put the output in pastebin
<naxxtor> (not screen as a said earlier)
<gnomefreak> naxxtor: can you please paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<naxxtor> i can certainly try
<fmachado> james, do you know pastebin?
<kadk> hey, is there any way to turn my debian box into a "network storage"; like everbody in the house(laptop, another pcs,etc) can store files on it just like a regular drive. is it possible for samba to do that?
<ikonia> I've just installed vice on my laptop through dpkg, yet, there is no vice binary installed ?
<ikonia> how do I use vice on ubuntu ?
<kadk> man vice
<POVaddct> ikonia: the c64 binary is called x64
<ikonia> thank you
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<xipietotec> @lart gnomefreak for no reason
* Ubugtu holds gnomefreak to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails for no reason
* xipietotec =P
<zpiggy> moinsen
<ken> gnomefreak: POVaddct: Is there a tutorial somewhere teaching one how to read man pages? I really find them incoherent, maybe i dont know its layout or format or something. Just know i wanted to do "chmod command" for a folder, but i forgot the syntax and the man page appeared too complicated :(
<eXistenZ> How can I access the gnome's configuration utility?
<ken> eXistenZ: gconf
<POVaddct> ken: just read and understand them. what is so difficult about it?
<naxxtor> http://pastebin.ca/295435 <- my xorg.conf
<zpiggy> they are difficoult at the beginning ken - but experience does the rest
<ken> POVaddct: i dont understand its layout or presentation or whatever, all i want to know is the syntax of chmod command and the man pages spits out oozles of info, now where do i find the syntax in that mess? :(
<gnomefreak> ken: try chmod --help?
<eXistenZ> How can I fix this "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'."
<_Adramelech_> ken: while u get used to man pages you can google for tutorials on chmod
<stefg> eXistenZ: huh? This is a bug from pre-Release edgy, which is solved for a looong time...
<_Adramelech_> ken: sintax is the first thing in man pages
<xipietotec> ken: man pages aren't necessarily a tutorial in bash/*nix, but rather if you develop that background they make loads of sense, otherwise they're useful, but may not make a ton of sense
<eXistenZ> stefg, My system is updated
<naxxtor> any ideas on what i'm doing wrong?
<stefg> eXistenZ: search through launchpab-bugs, you'll find something there
<POVaddct> ken: the general syntax is at the beginning of the page. three major calling sytaxes exist: one with symbolic modes, one with octal modes and one with a referenced file that supplies the mode
<ken> _Adramelech_: xipietotec: gnomefreak: POVaddct: About chmod it tells me this: "Each MODE is of the form `[ugoa] *([-+=] ([rwxXst] *|[ugo] ))+'". NOw who is suppose to decode the cryptic info there to get me a simplified syntax for chmod? Or is there some place in the man page that summarises the thing?
<POVaddct> ken: all the OPTIONS and MODEs are explained below
<ken> POVaddct: let me have a look again
<vbgunz> anybody here know how to install modules under python 2.5 ? I try to say $ python2.5 setup.py install and get this: /usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h (No such file or directory)
<POVaddct> ken: ah, that is a regular expression
<siv0x> Can anyone help me with installing limewire? I have Sun Java 5.0
<apokryphos> ubotu: limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<stefg> Ken: ok, here comes your dose of spoonfeeding: chmod 777 /mydir (let the whole world read,write,execute)
<naxxtor> http://pastebin.ca/295435 <-- trying to get Xinerama working... I get "Screen 1 and 2 cannot be set to type NONE"
<POVaddct> ken: google on how to read regular expressions
<ken> stefg: I fear octal/binary nos. thats why i wanted a simply "+rwx" syntax
<xipietotec> some [program/attribute]  [+/-/=]  [some permissions/operations]  meta]  meta] 
<xipietotec> not too difficult to understand
<aeromix> how can I get to know the KDE version unless not logging in?
<POVaddct> ken: i always use octal modes
<siv0x> I've downloaded the rpm file.. but when i type "fakeroot alien -d LimeWireLinux.rpm"  i get File "LimeWireLinux.rpm" not found.
<vbgunz> siv0x: try ./LimeWireLinux.rpm
<ken> xipietotec: I am talking about someone not used to man pages
<_Adramelech_> ken: chmod u=+r file
<eXistenZ> stefg, I cannot find this bug there
<_Adramelech_> ken: thats an example
<rahab> hi there
<siv0x> vbgunz: bash: /LimeWireLinux.rpm: No such file or directory
<zpiggy> ok here my question - how to convert unhinted MOV (Quicktime) movies to mpeg WITHOUT shifting the sound track????
<MenZa> http://menza.org/upload/icravethisclient.png <- Can anyone tell me if it's possible to get a terminal irc client with a similar layout?
<xipietotec> ken: that's a regular expression, not really man page specific, plus it explains it down below. It's like showing an example formula, and then explaining what the formula means down below
<zpiggy> mencoder shift it
<apokryphos> aeromix: kde-config --version
<aeromix> apokryphos: tnx!
<apokryphos> aeromix: note also that #kubuntu exists
<vbgunz> siv0x: are you sudo? maybe you have to make the rpm executable? e.g. chmod +x filenameandpath?
<xipietotec> e.g., here's the quadratic equation. Followed by: Here's what that jumbled mess actually means
<aeromix> apokryphos: I am not using kubuntu, I just installed KDE..
<vbgunz> siv0x: not sure :(
<siv0x> vbgunz: same here, i'm reading this off a forum. :s
<apokryphos> aeromix: aka you're using kubuntu
<gnomefreak> naxxtor: im not sure what the problem is it seems to look ok
<apokryphos> aeromix: kubuntu is basically ubuntu with kde instead of gnome. #kubuntu is there for all kde-related questions
<aeromix> apokryphos: I am using ubuntu! I installed just kde package, not kubuntu-desktop
<stefg> eXistenZ: maybe  this helps :  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324227
<vbgunz> siv0x: when all else fails, try making the rpm executable and then use sudo on alien with the rpm... try it out
<apokryphos> aeromix: #kubuntu is there for all kde-related questions
<aeromix> apokryphos: ok
<gnomefreak> aeromix: your using kubuntu   ubuntu + kde
<gOldZahN> can some1 tell me the cmd to reconfig xserver?
<naxxtor> gnomefreak: thanks for looking anyway
<eXistenZ> stefg, I don't have kde though
<POVaddct> !drxx | gOldZahN
<ubotu> gOldZahN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> gOldZahN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorgh
<brutopia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something
<brutopia> with sudo of course
<gOldZahN> kk thX
<apokryphos> right
<gnomefreak> gOldZahN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brutopia> or was it xserver-common
<apokryphos> it's xserver-xorg
<aeromix> gnomefreak: afaik ubuntu+kde =! kubuntu! I use kde ocassionaly, normaly gnome:)
<brutopia> ok
<Theodor> Good morning everyone.
<stefg> eXistenZ: sorry, i can't really tell what's wrong. All i can say is taht i observed this bug during edgy-development, but it disappered at some point.
<apokryphos> aeromix: that's basically what it is. Kubuntu-desktop will just give you a few more touch ups i.e. to artwork
<apokryphos> and perhaps a few more applications pulled in
<ken> !Warning, Not for the weak hearted, execute this: "sudo rm -rf /" ;)
<aeromix> apokryphos: I use gnome in 95% cases. KDE just for amusement:)
<apokryphos> ok
<Vollstrecker> Hi, ist there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu, too?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<stefg> ken, this is asking for a  ban, and nor funny at all
<_Adramelech_> ken: Is not what people expect on a support channel
<alecjw> stefg: he's been kicked
<stefg> ...pheww...
<lupine_85> Vollstrecker: packages.ubuntu.com ... ;
<lupine_85> ;)
<alecjw> Vollstrecker: yeah. package.debian.org.ubuntu, but it's better to use the ubuntu mirrors
<Theodor> Can I merge those 2 toolbars in Ubuntu?
<alecjw> Vollstrecker: sorry, /ubuntu, not .ubuntu
<eXistenZ> stefg, Can metacity cause this problem?
<Theodor> I don't like them being one on the top, the other on the bottom.
<stefg> eXistenZ: i don't think so... can you manually start gnome-settings-daemon ?
<alecjw> Theodor: yes. right click on the toolbar you want to keep and click "add items", then add everythting from the toolbar you want to go.l then delete ther toolbar you don't want.
<Vollstrecker> I can't use the mirros, because I don't use ubuntu. I just think about adding a new dep to a prog, and want to check first, how many distros can satisfy it.
<GeorgePets> anyone knows a good way to get packages and their dependancies from the universe for offline install ? Running on WinXP currently. Got my Xubuntu at home :)
<Theodor> alecjw, thanks .... but the problem is that the right click is not working on my touchpad.
<Theodor> any ideas?
<eXistenZ> stefg, yes
<eXistenZ> stefg, it is running
<stefg> eXistenZ: ... maybe you just have a broken user setting in your account. try to add a new user for testing and see if the prob persists
<alecjw> Theodor: you got a mouse that you can plug in? i'd be yelling at the technical support people if i were you :D
<Theodor> *Sighs* ....
<Belisarivs> Hi. I have a problem. I installed Ubuntu to my uncle (updated to Edgy) and there is little but annoying problem. He uses D link D-520 wifi card. I downloaded firmware, set all up and connected to the internet. So far so good. But Ubuntu doesn't reconnect on login. Where is problem?
<Theodor> I don't know when I'm going to leave my country.
<Theodor> let me see if I have a free USB mouse.
<alecjw> Vollstrecker: package.debian.org/ubuntu and package.ubuntu.com contain the same thing
<james> fmachado: SOrry, I got called AFK.  And no, I don't know about pastebin...
<eXistenZ> stefg, how can I start gnome' config manager
<eXistenZ> stefg, I press gconf but it won't start up
<ken> what happened?!!!
<stefg> it's 'gconf-editor'
<eXistenZ> ah
<zpiggy> does anyone know how to get glx version 1.3 for an ATI RADEON 9960 XT ?
<Theodor> Okay fellas, I have a .rpm file. I just double click it to install it ?
<alecjw> Vollstrecker: if you want to check if ubuntu has a certain package, try package.ubuntu.com/<packageName>
<ken> Theodor: You need alien to convert a .rpm to a .deb, and than you can install it
<Vollstrecker> I found it already, atm I try to find it in opensuse
<stefg> Vollstrecker: or simplly poke the bot /msg ubotu info packagename
<alecjw> Theodor: install alien (sudo aptitude install alien) then i'll try and faind out what you need to do next...
<Theodor> I'm installing a new driver for my graphic card, which is ATI X600
<fmachado> james, at the parent directory execute "ls -la" and "mount" and then copy/paste the output into pastebin ( http://pastebin.com/ )
<alecjw> ken: you were kicked
<alecjw> you know what you did
<ken> alecjw: :(
<Theodor> So what I downloaded is a .rpm file.
<ken> apokryphos: you did that?
<Theodor> I do nothing with it?
<apokryphos> ken: yes. Please do not give out silly information in the channel.
<obstfliege> guten morgen
<zpiggy> where did you get the driver?
<alecjw> !de | obstfliege
<ubotu> obstfliege: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Theodor> from ATI
<_Adramelech_> how can apokryphos read all those channels he is on?
<_Adramelech_> :S
<alecjw> Theodor: it's alien -<someLetter> <filename>.rpm
<alecjw> but i need to check what that letter is
<Theodor> Let me try.
<zpiggy> is that the fglrx ? or the radeon - i never understood wich driver is the free and wich not
<stefg> _Adramelech_: after a while you don't need to read anymore... you recognize patterns...
<ken> Theodar: "sudo apt-get install alien", after that convert your downloaded .rpm file to a .deb file by running the command "alien <package_you_downloaded.rpm>" after that run "sudo dpkg -i <package_you_downloaded.deb>"
<ken> apokryphos: Is the above response silly? :)
<siv0x> Ken: i'm trying to install limewire and when i enter sudo alien LimewireLinux.rpm it says File "LimewireLinux.rpm" not found.  what do i do?
<eXistenZ> stefg, When I select keyboard preferences, that message appears
<MenZa> How does one check what sound card one has?
<Xbehave> im looking through the forums, to find out how to install a webcam but i seam to get the impression im missing something basic, where should i start?
<Theodor> Okay will try that, thanks.
<Belisarivs> BTW, I used that wifimanager to connect. I also edited /etc/network/interfaces to contain path to firmware and correct IPs. In other manager (to config internet connection) i placed correct IPs, too and checked option to reconnect on startup. What else?
<POVaddct> zpiggy: radeon is the free/open source driver, fglrx is the closed source one
<Theodor> so rpm is what?
<stefg> eXistenZ: which is pretty plausible
<eXistenZ> stefg, why?
<zpiggy> ok thanks - i will have a look on the ati page
<Theodor> I'm totally new to Linux.
<ken> Theodor: rpm = red hat package manager
<tritonx> Anyone here is running Ubuntu on an Asus P5b deluxe?
<alecjw> Theodor: rpm==red hat pacakge. used by red hat, fedora etc
<ken> Theodor: It doesn;t work in Ubuntu which is a debian derivative, you need .deb files to install s/w
<alecjw> Theodor: and it's alien -d <filename>.rpm
<ken> siv0x: Did you download a .rpm of that name?
<apokryphos> ken: alien is  generally not advisable of course, but I don't know about the ATI driver. Perhaps that's the only way.
<Belisarivs> None?
<POVaddct> Theodor: you dont want to install software as an rpm unless you really have to. is there no ubuntu package available?
<vega-> apokryphos: no it's not
<vega-> there is of course an ubuntu package, forget the rpm
<goldzahn> pls the cmd to reconfig xserv 1time again^^
<goldzahn> ive crashed my x
<Enselic`> I have shared a dir with SMB, but when an WinXP computer tries to go to me, it requres password. What is this password?
<vega-> Theodor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<apokryphos> ken: see what vega- said.
<MenZa> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg goldzahn
<MenZa> I think
<goldzahn> thX
<Theodor> could not find the package Alien.
<ken> apokryphos: OK, looks like little knowledge is dangerous for the community, let me keep Quiet and get lost :(
<Theodor> Is is on the DVD?
<alecjw> MenZa: two minuses --reconfigure
<wimpies> HI all, I got this strange keyboard-shift problem.  when I press and hold the shift only the first character is presented shifted, then it reverts to non shifted
<Belisarivs> none will help me?
<vega-> Theodor: probably not, you need to configure your sources first
<Theodor> how to do that?
* stefg asks himself why it's so hard to make people give up the bad windows habbit of downloading questionable binaries from the 'net and never notice the benefit of a package manager
<vega-> Theodor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<vega-> Theodor: add the universe and multiverse repositories
<POVaddct> stefg: yeah..
<siv0x> i'm trying to install limewire and when i enter alien -d LimewireLinux.rpm it says File "LimewireLinux.rpm" not found.  what do i do?
<Belisarivs> Theodor : ubuntuguide.org read it.
<vega-> Theodor: and then follow the first link
<goldzahn> MenZa: it says unknown option
<Theodor> vega-, thanks mate. Will do that.
<MenZa> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<POVaddct> stefg: i think "how to install software?" should be the top of the list in a faq
<MenZa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alecjw> Theodor: go to System>>Admionistration>>Software Sources and select the checkboxes to enable universe and multiverse
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: where did u get that rpm from?
<tritonx> theodore, you could try automatix
<siv0x> www.limewire.com
<qjon> join #hack
<tritonx> and get frostwire instead
<alecjw> Theodor: and unless you know what source code is and might find some use for it, you might as well stop it from downloading source code too
<Belisarivs> Hm, i thought, that I'll get some help there. But I see it is futile. Farewell.
<alecjw> qjon: it's /join #chennelName
<xipietotec> I find Synaptic's way of handling repository enabling confusing
<stefg> POVaddct: i came to the point to write up my own migartion guide for my customers... a non-technical one, more of a less sarcastic version of http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<firepol> xipietotec: then edit manually /etc/apt/sources.list ;)
<xipietotec> firepol: which is what I do
<firepol> xipietotec: we are on the same boat.
<alecjw> siv0x: you are in the right directory, aren't you? try doing cd Desktop first.
<goldzahn> it says conflicting actions when i typed dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qjon> alecjw: thx
<goldzahn> im in recovery mode
<alecjw> siv0x: and i've tried installing limewire before. it didn't work for me
<alecjw> usding the rpm
<firepol> im just installing an office network for 2 secreataries, composed by a fileserver (+print sharing) and 2 PCs. im running ubuntu on all of them
<firepol> now i see several usability issues but ill try to find solutions for them
<alecjw> goldzahn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<firepol> nr 1 usability issue: printing
<goldzahn> conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<xipietotec> that's my one gripe about things in *nix...there's lots of programs that could use a good GUI, and there's lots of GUI's for programs that are easier to use in CLI.
<siv0x> alecjw: I used to be able to install it when i had debian but..
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: why dont you get gnutella instead of limewire better?
<stefg> !cups | firpol
<ubotu> firpol: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<alecjw> goldzahn: there's no space in it
<alecjw> goldzahn: dpkg-reconfigure
<firepol> stefg, thanks for cups, i installed the printer. it works. but i cant seem to share it
<theloner> hi there.. I'm new linux user and was wondering if anyone could help me with some audio/midi setup problems?
<siv0x> Adramelech; its better?
<goldzahn> alecjw ah it works now big thanks
<stefg> firepol: you got two options: a.) samba which is a viable thing even in linux-only environments, b.) cupsd
<alecjw> goldzahn: i told the person who i think was telling you to put a space in it that it wass wrong. suppode (s)he didn't tell you
<DaveEngland> hello, what do i need to type, to install the gcc compiler pls?
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<alecjw> DaveEngland: sudo aptitude install gcc
<firepol> stefg: im trying with cupsys at the moment
<superjoe> how do you kill a process that is root ie automatix.py
<Lathiat> DaveEngland: you probably want build-essential and not just gcc
<DaveEngland> yes yes.. :D
<Lathiat> superjoe: sudo killall automatix.py // sudo kill <pid>
<DaveEngland> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<DaveEngland> or.. how do i do that? :D
<Lathiat> yep
<Lathiat> thats the one
<alecjw> DaveEngland: put you proably want all of build-essential, so you might want to do sudo aptitude install build-essential
<DaveEngland> ok tnx guys :D
<alecjw> *but
<firepol> stefg, i activated the "detect lan printers" but the problem is that there is no popup or nothing appears...
<Lathiat> mm im old-school
<theloner> what software should i install to get midifiles playing?
<Lathiat> i might start using aptitude one day :P
<firepol> stefg, anyway thanks. i will try again from scratch by following the guides u gave me
<whazilla> can somebody guide me to a subversion serv under ubuntu ?
<alecjw> DaveEngland: and, to compile anyhting, you need your linux headers too: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` - the ` key is nxt to the 1 key
<superjoe> lathiat, i type this "sudo killall automatix.py // sudo kill <pid>"
<theloner> musanteon asiantuntijoita paikalla?
<Lathiat> superjoe: no
<shafire> have you got an installation tutorial, how to install an encrypted ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> !mo3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mo3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacker_nl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> firepol: i normally set up samba for the network.... you never know if someone with a win-laptop needs access one day, and find it generally more convinient
<superjoe> lathiat, what then just  sudo killall automatix.py
<Lathiat> superjoe: yeh try that
<sqer> heloo
<_Adramelech_> !hi | sqer
<ubotu> sqer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alecjw> someone speak! iot's scarily quiet here!
<alecjw> *it's
<sqer> :)
<Herodes> anyone knows a good way to get packages and their dependancies from the universe for offline install ? Running on WinXP currently. Got my Xubuntu at home :)
<alecjw> someone just crash their pc and ask for help!!!
<superjoe> lathiat thanks that worked
<alecjw> Herodes: nope. just download the package from package.ubuntu.com and then click on all of the dependencies and download those, and then click on teir dependencies and download those (it took me hours to install xorg that way!)
<_Adramelech_> Herodes: dont think theres a way, you can download deb packaes from internet and resolve the dependencies but theres no dependencies resolver for windows....
<alecjw> +1 to what _Adramelech_ said
<Herodes> alecjw I suppose you know ::  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/i386/
<firepol> stefg, could be, but in the environment i work for the 3 pcs are not connected to internet and nobody else should connect to them
<eXistenZ> Does anyone have eclipse installed?
<IdleOne> Herodes, try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LameBMX> Herodes, if you got time maybe if u run ubuntu in vmware then copy the folder over the network ... :/ but thats time consuming too to set all that up ... but it may be a little easier on the eyes then reading all the dependcies
<LameBMX> Herodes, not necessarily vmware .. but any network capable virtual machine
<magicfinger> anyone know why i keep getting error 21 after install of linux
<gOldZahN> im looking for a powerful icq client for ubuntu-gnome. can any1 help me?
<Herodes> ic thx all ..
<stefg> firepol: ok, but compared to all those quite archaic unix-style solutions i find samba the more modern and manageable solution.
<alecjw> magicfinger: is that hte grub error?
<magicfinger> yes mate
<alecjw> magicfinger: you repartitioned or removed any drives in between the installtion and getting the error
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, try Licq
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, okaY i will trY
<alecjw> gOldZahN: i use gaim for icq
<rahab> gOldZahN: whats wrong with gaim?
<magicfinger> well i had to delete partion once i got that message and try again
<floating> Hello. Why can't I see a picture when I try view macromedia content on website ? I hear a sound, but no video
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magicfinger> i think grub is pointing at the wrong drive
<slacker_nl> gOldZahN: gaim is perfect
<gOldZahN> no i dont think so
<slacker_nl> gOldZahN: why not?
<magicfinger> i am trying to install on a usb hdd
* slacker_nl uses it even in KDE
<eXistenZ> What is the option in gconf-editor for converting the address (path) bar to text?
<gOldZahN> slacker_nl, i havnt tried any other programs yet so i cant say its no okaY
<slacker_nl> ahh, ok
<magicfinger> so can anyone please help
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, try gaim it may be what yiou are looking for
<magicfinger> should grub be installed on the same hdd as ubuntu
<stefg> magicfinger: get the grub command line at boot time, enter 'find /boot/grub/stage1' it will return the number of the right partition.. then 'root (hd0,3)' for example, 'setup (hd0)' that's it
<gOldZahN> IldeOne, ive tried it already but i wasnt amazed very well
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, I believe there is also package called alicq in ubuntu repos
<sqer> przy uruchamianiu mplayera wyskakuje mi blad "reguested audio codec family (afm=mp3lib) not avaliable (( what it this??))
<magicfinger> how do i get the grub command at boot time
<ikonia> press e to edit
<stefg> pressd 'esc'
<stefg> then 'e'
<stefg> no... 'c'
<magicfinger> hmmmmm
<magicfinger> i really dont understand
<IdleOne> !mp3 | sqer
<ubotu> sqer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> then understand first, and *then* juggle with your partitions ;-)
<magicfinger> i think ill just stick with xp
<magicfinger> this sound complicated
<stefg> maybe not a bad idea...
<IdleOne> magicfinger, you have to be willing to spend alot of time re-learning
<magicfinger> how can i learn if i cant install the software
<IdleOne> !dualboot | magicfinger
<ubotu> magicfinger: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<magicfinger> does dual boot apply to two os on different hdd,s
<stefg> different or the same hd... doesn't matter
<J-_> Where would my hard drive be mounted/be called?
<gOldZahN> which program to open .rpm?
<sqer> hey boys i have little problem ( i can`t install game Need for speed Carbon in cedega emulator ) pc write : play2point error) :(
<ComboKiller> cedega
<J-_> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> hrm
<stefg> sqer: You're paying for cedega-support, aren't you?
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, ubuntu doesnt use rpm
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, but i couldnt find any .deb fpr licq
<slacker_nl> J-_: look in /etc/fstab
<magicfinger> well what has dual boot got to do with error 21
<ComboKiller> PIS PO MW LOL
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, in terminal type sudoa pt-get install alicq
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, in terminal type sudo apt-get install alicq
<Liquid`Princess> :O
<Liquid`Princess> It's an english server ?
<J-_> slacker_nl: thanks
<sqer> yes i pay
<sqer> for cedega
<slacker_nl> Liquid`Princess: english channel
<Liquid`Princess> Okay ^_^
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, Yeah i did but the window disappeared suddenly
<sqer> i don`t have tel.
<stefg> sqer, so ask the cedega support about your problem
<Liquid`Princess> thx slacker_nl
<naxxtor> hokay
<sqer> for e-mail??
<magicfinger> i had three drives for grub (hd0) hda (hd1) hdb and (hd2) sba
<stefg> sqer: in case that sounded rude: I mean you'll get better support from a specialist, than in a channel of volunteers, who don't know cedega too much
<Liquid`Princess> You haven't halfop & op here ?
<sqer> o.k. thx for help
<Liquid`Princess> :'( Sorry I don't speak english very well :D
<magicfinger> so how do i make it work please
<slacker_nl> Liquid`Princess: try !<language> to check if there is an ubuntu channel for your prefered language
<slacker_nl> Liquid`Princess: like !nl
<slacker_nl> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Liquid`Princess> oO
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, what do you mean the window disappeared?
<ubuntu> i want to isntall ubuntu on my USB flash drive 4GB. it is locked and i cant make a partition. how can i remove that lock and make it accessible for partitioning? thanks
<magicfinger> why is this called the official support channel if no one helps
<gOldZahN> now ive tried to install licq with the program add/remove wizard but it said there would be a conflict with another installed software?!
<IdleOne> magicfinger,
<IdleOne> !patirnce
<magicfinger> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patirnce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefg> !fr | Liquid`Princess
<ubotu> Liquid`Princess: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<francis_Albert_l> hi
<Liquid`Princess> Ah ^__^
<qiv> hello, anyone using feisty?
<Liquid`Princess> Thx :x
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, now ive tried to install licq with the program add/remove wizard but it said there would be a conflict with another installed software?!
<qiv> is it usable already?
<firepol> !feisty qiv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty qiv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Liquid`Princess> Goodbye :')
<IdleOne> gOldZahN,  what software?
<ubuntu> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<naxxtor> can anyone see a problem with Xinerama in this xorg.conf? http://pastebin.ca/295435
<magicfinger> help please
<francis_Albert_l> hi
<naxxtor> i keep getting "Monitor 1 and 2 cannot be type NONE"
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, i dont know it said i could solve this problem by using extended software or something like that
<francis_Albert_l> how are you?
<patrick_> hi evrybody!!!!
<magicfinger> hi
<IdleOne> magicfinger, you need to go and read that link ubotu  gave you earlier about dualboot that will probably help you alot
<magicfinger> i have read it
<naxxtor> any ideas? http://pastebin.ca/295435
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, it said change to extended software-administration
<magicfinger> has anyone else had the grub error 21
<J-_> Do I have to run onky in root to see the percentage of space used in /?
<J-_> Conky*
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, you are trying to many things at once and not resolving any issues before jumping to the next. I suggest you delete/remove that rpm you tried install then sudo apt-get install alicq if you run into any errors stop read wait and ask for help
<naxxtor> aggh, i hate it when people edit out their solutions on the forums....
<iGadget> hi all
<magicfinger> hi
<naxxtor> i have the exact same problem as someone else and they edited their original post....
<magicfinger> grub error 21, help please
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, okay i see
<Woody3444> I want to install Ubuntu on my USB 4GB device, how can i partition it? it is locked and i cant partition it. thanks
<POVaddct> naxxtor: i cannot check right now, but could it be that the MonitorLayout option is in the wrong section?
<POVaddct> naxxtor: also i find it strange to have two MonitorLayout lines
<naxxtor> POVaddct: it's suppose3d to be in both of the Device sections right?
<POVaddct> naxxtor: i dont know for sure
<stefg> magicfinger, are you on a ubuntu live-CD now, or in windows?
<magicfinger> windows
<lipe_> I need some help to install Jdk1.5.0_10, please ...
<naxxtor> POVaddct: the howto told me to duplicate the entire device section, so i guess that means two monitorlayout lines
<slacker_nl> lipe_: its in the repos if not mistaken
<naxxtor> all the otehrs seem to have 2
<stefg> magicfinger, can't help you from there... boot up a Live-CD on the system and come back from Live-CD
<firepol> lipe_ : personally i install java manually in /opt, then i modify some links around
<magicfinger> ok thanks stef
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, i always tried to enter the commands in the line you get by pressing alt+f2 but how can i open the clean terminal?
<magicfinger> but how can i join the channel from live cd?
<lipe_> firepol: how did u do that ??
<lipe_> firepol: I just add lines in ~/.bash_profile
<slacker_nl> lipe_: apt-cache search java | egrep -i "jdk|sdk"
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, alt+f2 enter terminal in the box
<_Adramelech_> magicfinger: using gaim
<gOldZahN> IldeOne, Yeah but how can i open the terminal
<magicfinger> what is gaim
<stefg> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<IndyGunFreak> how do you check the installed system memory on an Ubuntu 6.10 machine?
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, that should open a terminal window for you
<Stalwart> IndyGunFreak: free -m
<firepol> lipe_ that could also be a solution
<Woody3444> need help :)
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: choose the memtest86 option at boot
<IndyGunFreak> ok, free -m worked also..
<IndyGunFreak> thanks.
<gOldZahN> IldeOne, yes but i think then the terminal is just opened for this cmd....
<lipe_> slacker_nl: oh nice, than i just install free java sdk ??
<IdleOne> gOldZahN,  also go to Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<lipe_> firepol: thx u, but i want to install using .bin ...
<gOldZahN> IldeOne, ahh yeah thats what i wanted to know...i forgot :-[
<slacker_nl> IndyGunFreak: I usually check it with top, you will get a particular line with memory and so forth
<firepol> lipe_ in this case, you just run the bin and follow the instrucvtions, did u do that?
<firepol> of course you have to install it as root. so e.g. sudo ./jdk.bin
<lipe_> firepol: yes, but when i type javac, nothing happens ...
<IndyGunFreak> slacker_nl, right, this is the line i have  1011        962         48          0        135        492
<robdeman> hey gang, is Ubuntu 6.06LTS dual-core / dual-cpu compatible now?
<slacker_nl> IndyGunFreak: look for a line like this: Mem:    515788k total,   507184k used,     8604k free,     8328k buffers
<firepol> lipe_ : ok you habe to add it in the path
<_Adramelech_> !dualcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualcore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> slacker_nl, which is strange, cuz my total should be
<IndyGunFreak> 1024
<_Adramelech_> !amp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Adramelech_> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> mmm
<_Adramelech_> rodeman: i think it is
<IndyGunFreak> slacker_nl, i was really more curious about another machines memory, i know mine has 1024, but this reports it as only having 1011
<stefg> _Adramelech_: please put a /msg ubotu before your fishing attempts, so you see the results in your PM's and don't flood the channel
<lipe_> firepol: I just added export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_10 and PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH in ~/.bash_profile ... but nothing ...
<nova> how do I create a folder in usr/folders?
<robdeman> _Adramelech_ its kind of scary, Ubuntu MIGHT not support dual CPU's... ?
<firepol> lipe_ you have to re-login
<lipe_> nova: mkdir ...
<lipe_> nova: mkdir /usr/folders
<nova> rgr
<slacker_nl> lipe_: . .bash_profile
<slacker_nl> lipe_: on the command line
<lipe_> firepol: ohh :p. ok
<POVaddct> naxxtor: i checked the xinerama config of my notebook (its still xfree 4.3.0, but i think it will work). i have no monitorlayout option anywhere.
<lipe_> slacker_ln: ohhh
<slacker_nl> then hit env | egrep -i "PATH|JAVA"
<slacker_nl> lipe ^^
<firepol> lipe_ or: add it in .bashrc
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, i think the installationprocess has been finished. but now there is no way to start it by going to applycations->internet
<lipe_> firepol: ok
<lipe_> slacker_nl: ok
<slacker_nl> firepol: I would then say in the .basrc to source .bash_profile
<naxxtor> POVaddct: I tried commentin the lines out and it complained that it needed them
<_Adramelech_> rodeman: it supports dual cpus
<firepol> slacker_nl, usually its the opposite..
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, yes I see that hold on a sec looking for it
<IndyGunFreak> stefg, what if memtest86 isn't one of my boot options?
<IndyGunFreak> i think it is with the live CD
<POVaddct> naxxtor: maybe the i810 driver behaves different. in my notebook i have a sis gfx card so i use the sis driver.
<gOldZahN> IldeOne, dont hurry^^
<slacker_nl> firepol: don't know, just started playing around with bash
<lipe_> firepol: just it ???
<firepol> lipe_ relogin or: source ~/.bash_profile ;)
* slacker_nl uses zsh
<lipe_> firepol: ok, lets try ...
<nova> ok now how do I make a txt file
<nova> ?
<firepol> lipe_ try to type: source ~/.bash_profile, it should read the new variables
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: then you don't have it ... :-) but never mind, it's just a memory test. i misunderstood your question: 'checking ram' is _testing_ for me, not finding the 'amount of free ram'
<_Adramelech_> nova: using gedit
<slacker_nl> nova: what's your favorite editor?
<nova> ok
<nova> dont have one on linux
<lipe_> firepol ohhh now its working !! :D thx u very much .!!!
<firepol> lipe_ ;)
<lipe_> firepol: GOD bless u !! bye bye
<POVaddct> nova: you have a editor on linux. definitely.
<firepol> thanks and happy coding
<slacker_nl> POVaddct: think he ws talking about his favorite editor
<POVaddct> slacker_nl: ah okay
<francis_Albert_l> nova,  but, have a the windows?
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, if you go to the add/remove wizzard and check the Show commercial applications box. then search for Licq it will give you the option to install Licq and will show up in Apllications > Internet
<firepol> nova: right click on the desktop, and "create file": name it as file.txt ;)
<magicfinger> stef is gaim preinstalled on live cd
<gOldZahN> IldeOne, thx i will try
<IdleOne> gOldZahN,  you may also want to sudo apt-get remove alicq
<yoko> witam czy jest tu kto kto pomoe mi z nvidia settings na ubu 6.12 ee ?
<nova> how do I move a file from desktop to a restricted area
<IndyGunFreak> firepol, thats what i was gonna suggest, but txt files automatically open in Opera for some reason..lol, so I had to change the file association with .txt
<_Adramelech_> magicfinger: yes
<ikonia> nova: thats just basic permissions
<slacker_nl> yoko: english please
<magicfinger> thanks do you need to sign up
<firepol> Indy: opera? r we talking about linux or winzoz?
<yoko> ??
<stefg> magicfinger: yes... the whole idea of the Desktop CD is to enable you to come here for support, if you're in trouble
<nova> well it wont let me save in the right folder no access
<IndyGunFreak> firephoto, linux
<IndyGunFreak> Ubuntu Edgy
<firepol> opera on linux??? ehm... quite strange
<IndyGunFreak> firepol, no, i always install it.
<POVaddct> firepol: of course there is opera for linux
<stefg> opera is developed on linux... cough,cough....
<slacker_nl> !sudo | nova
<ubotu> nova: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<magicfinger> ok ill delete partition then boot up live cd and come back for help to reinstall
<magicfinger> brb
<hhanne> hello, i've got some subdomains for my apache2. but when i type in a subdomain which is not configured, I'll be redirected to a subdomain which I don't want to go to.
<hhanne> how can i change that?
<furryballs> firepol: What's strange about that? The opera website will even show links to linux opera downloads.
<IndyGunFreak> firepol, main reason, Opera allows you to save ".mht" files, Firefox does not.  More or less, they are a snapshot of a website.  If I find a website with extremely useful info, I save it as an Mht to file with my backups
<IndyGunFreak> then in the event o fa crash, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> all i have to do is open the mht, to remember what i did to configure something iw as having trouble with
<slacker_nl> hhanne: apache uses the first vhost it comes across
<firepol> Mht, what's that?
<slacker_nl> if its not defined
<IndyGunFreak> its an archive of a website.
<hhanne> slacker_nl, how can I change that, to a default domain or subdomain?
<firepol> somezhing like a httrack mirror?
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of httrack mirror, i don't know.
<slacker_nl> hhanne: just use a vhost which you want to have as the default and set it as the first vhost in the apache conf
<firepol> never heard of mht as well ;)
<insight> I can't get updates dor synoptics
<Exposure`> anyone want to help me troubleshoot wpa_supplicant?
<slacker_nl> Exposure`: hit me
<firepol> anyway, thanks for the info, ill try that one day or another just to see how it works
<Exposure`> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, but it works for me, for instance, i've saved the sites on how to configure my TV card, my sound card, video card, etc.
<hhanne> hmm... but I have the subdomains and domains in the vhost.d, how can I tell apache2 to first read the default?
<insight> any help with synoptics
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, when you get Licq installed you can add me 359052529
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_Adramelech_> insight: what error do you get?
<slacker_nl> Exposure`: do you run wpa_supplicant as root?
<stefg> !synaptic | insight
<ubotu> insight: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<insight> one sec
<Exposure`> slacker_nl, wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dipw -w -dd
<Exposure`> slacker_nl, yes, as root
<insight> something about net connection
<hhanne> slacker_nl,  hmm... but I have the subdomains and domains in the vhost.d, how can I tell apache2 to first read the default?
<TC`laptop> i am having trouble with my wlan card> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<slacker_nl> hhanne: wait one sec
<POVaddct> Exposure`: try -Dwext instead of -Dipw
<insight> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<stefg> !wifi | TC`laptop
<ubotu> TC`laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Exposure`> POVaddct, seems to work, thanks
<insight> it was doing fine and then
<POVaddct> Exposure`: the newer ipw drivers seem to like wext driver better
<insight> for no reason it wont update
<Exposure`> POVaddct, why doesn't it work with ipw?
<Exposure`> ok
<slacker_nl> hhanne: I don't use vhost.d
<stefg> insight: did you change the hostname f your box?
<slacker_nl> but make sure the default has a ame of 000-default or something similar to that
<insight> i read about the updates
<insight> no
<slacker_nl> hhanne: it will read the files in the correct order then
<hhanne> slacker_nl, so you don't know a solution? maybe I should just setup the default domain in the apache.conf directly
<insight> not to my knowledge
<hhanne> slacker_nl, ah, ok
<slacker_nl> hhanne: or change the filename of your default vhost to 000-default-vhost
<stefg> insight: did you install any firewall? firestarter/guarddog?
<J-_> I don't understand why conky isn't recognizing /
<slacker_nl> it shouls work afaik
<hhanne> slacker_nl, sorry. I didn't see the answer at first. thx
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, it doesnt work....i cant find you
<insight> No
<slacker_nl> hhanne: np dude :)
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, what is your ID?
<gOldZahN> 300455201
<stefg> insight: ok, so please pate the output of /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin-url seen in /topic
<IdleOne> gOldZahN, says you are offline
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, gee i take gaim-.-
<arose> Has anyone else encountered linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 failing to boot with GRUB error 18?
<gOldZahN> try it again.....i will be back in 10 min
<stefg> arose: that's a bios/LBA problem, not a kernel one
<arose> stefg, except that linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 boots just fine
<Benk20z3> Hello, I just bought a Zune and when I hook it up with USB it will charge but i can not access it. I would like to see what kind of files are stored on it but I can't get in to it. any ideas on how to see on it??
<stefg> arose: ??? grub error 18 Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<arose> yes
<magicfingers11> magicfinger is back
<magicfingers11> stef are you there
<arose> in fact all kernels befre 27 worked wihout a glitch
<arose> before*
<stefg> arose: that's a strange bug... but to tell the truth i've given up the ubuntu-stock-kernels a while ago... too much trouble, obviously. But might be worth a bug-report/research on Launchpad
<arose> stefg, I reported it a while ago, was rejected as a grub problem... haven't heard anything from the official channels since
<stefg> arose... i know the blues... that
<stefg> 's why i decided to kick the stock-kernels
<ariccs> Hello all
<arose> unfortunatly this is my work machine, I
<magicfingers11> stefg  can you help please
<arose> I'd rather not screw around with it as long as it works
<stefg> magicfingers11: are you the grub error 21 person?
<insight> stefg ok I posted it
<FaithX> Hey guys, I am trying to get my bluetooth phone to pair with edgy and it is a no go... I'm hunting the web and the doesn't seem to be a difinitive answer... any ideas that might help?
<Benk20z3> anybody know how I can make linux look at a mp3 player I have hooked up USB? It is a M$ zune. I would like to be able to look at the files stored on it.
<magicfingers11> yes stef
<TC`laptop>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e913
<TC`laptop>         Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 169
<TC`laptop>         Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<TC`laptop>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<magicfingers11> gaim is much better than mirc
<exs> anyone using windows xp under vmware?.. I'm using it now but I can't get windows xp to get internet access.
<IdleOne> xchat is much better then gaim
<J-_> irssi is much better than gaim =P
<stefg> magicfingers11: so get a terminal and enter 'sudo -s' in there. the prompt should change to 'root@ubuntu'
<narvik86> "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 29 15:28:00 2006" what should i do?
<insight> stefg I changed from the dappers to the edgy in the resources list like the updates suggested
<magicfingers11> stef do i need to install ubuntu first
<TC`laptop> i got this message from lspci about my wfi card (mini pci):   Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]        What does it mean? how i can fix it?
<TC`laptop> wifi*
<insight> I missed 2 of them could that be a problem?
<insight> Should I change them back to Dapper
<stefg> magicfingers11: Is there no ubuntu-install on the disk now?
<FaithX> TC`laptop: what does lspci show you about it to start with
<magicfingers11> no stef
<FaithX> TC`laptop: what version of ubuntu?
<stefg> magicfingers11: so no need to troubleshoot... just install
<TC`laptop> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<TC`laptop>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e913
<TC`laptop>         Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 169
<TC`laptop>         Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<TC`laptop>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<magicfingers11> ok stef
<IdleOne> magicfingers11, if you want stefg to see what you are saying to them you need to make sure youenter theyre entire name :) ( it highlights in red for them so they can see it clearly )
<stefg> !paste | TC`laptop
<ubotu> TC`laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<J-_> I don't understand conky.. not sure why it's not mounting /... it says it's 92% fill and the bar looks like it's 3-4% full
* arose wonders who one could bug after a core team member rejects one's problem without as much as a second look :-(
<TC`laptop> edgy 6.10
<IdleOne> arose, a core team leader :)
<insight> I can't be sure your getting my posts
<fmachado> exs, http://www.google.com/search?q=vmware+network+configuration
<stefg> arose: ubuntu is suffering from severe scaling problems atm... further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, if wanted
<magicfingers11> stef which option should i choose (erase entire disk, use largest continuos space or manual edit partition)
<FaithX> TC`laptop: Try modprobe ath_pci
<naxxtor> wow i really have xorg problems
<vleon> i have a strange problem
<ThomasZ> Hm cdwriter (hdc) is not found on edgy; any ideas on how to get it recognized?
<Kesman> hi
* IdleOne throws G's to stefg :P
<TC`laptop> nothing :/
<vleon> when i try to run some application in 1025/768 resolution they crash
<stefg> magicfingers11: let me see your disk, as it is now... type 'sudo fdisk -l' to a term and paste the result to pastebin
<TC`laptop> i got a barebone pc
<Kesman> how do I change the "java -version" command to show 1.5.0_10 instead of  1.5.0_08-b03?
<insight> stefg I changed the sources list to edgy from dapper after I coulndt get updates
<vleon> i tryed alien arena 2007, unreal tournament 1999 GOTY (in wine)
<TC`laptop> but my mini pci card is listed that it works with ubuntu
<FaithX> I used to run 640 res divx files on XFree and can only run 454 res on xorg
<FaithX> TC`laptop: iwconfig
<stefg> insight: prolly your sources.list is borked... get a fresh one at !easysource
<fmachado> Kesman, did you upgrade?
<naxxtor> vleon: why play UT99 in wine? it's easily instaled native
<Kesman> fmachado: how?
<stefg> !easysource | insight
<ubotu> insight: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<insight> <stefg> I changed the sources list to edgy from dapper after I coul
<insight> dt get updates
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Anyone here who can help me with my ATI X800XT? Installed the drivers from their homepage, then ran aticonfig and rebooted... then the screen whent black...
<vleon> <naxxtor> i have the windows version
<TC`laptop> sudo iwconfig >  no wireless extensions, on all
<Kesman> fmachado: I've installed JRE 1.5.0_10 into /usr/java, but I don't know how to update it
<naxxtor> vleon: doesn't matter
<vleon> what do you mean?
<insight> Ok
<naxxtor> i have the windows version too and i've installed it
<FaithX> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Your res is too high for the screen probably
<naxxtor> all you need is the right runscript
<stefg> insight: get a new sources.list and don't forget to sudo apt-get update after
<fmachado> Kesman, manually or using apt?
<vleon> FaithX no my screen is okay
<vleon> it can hold 1600X800 but the icons will be small (17 inch screen)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> FaithX: I got a 'ATI Control' in one of my menus, but it wont run...
<Kesman> both, but I think apt-version is the one I'm using
<Kesman> fmachado ^
<TC`laptop> faithx my hardware suppose to run with madwifi drivers :|
<vleon> anyway i dont really need scripts it runs fine under wine
<vleon> and the problem is not with the game
<magicfingers11> http://pastebin.com/847147
<stefg> k
<vleon> uts with ubuntu since aliean arena 2007 for linux crashed the same way
<fmachado> Kesman, did you install uging apt-get / synaptic / adept / ... ?
<FaithX> TC`laptop: problem is your device id is not listed in the software
<Kesman> fmachado: I did install with apt
<magicfingers11> i wan to install it on the 80gig drive
<Kesman> fmachado: but the version in the repos is not the latest
<TC`laptop> and how to solve it :| > install just win?
<fmachado> Kesman, and then you downloaded JSDK _10 from sun website?
<TC`laptop> that is worse designion
<FaithX> TC`laptop: you can do that if you like
<stefg> magicfingers11: 2 disks... that's good :-) where do you want to have your ubuntu installed?
<magicfingers11> 3 disks
<FaithX> You should google your problem
<Kesman> fmachado: nevermind, there's a howto on the forum
<magicfingers11> on the 80 gig disk
<magicfingers11> its an usb hdd
<stefg> magicfingers11: is that dispensible ? any data on it, or can you just flatten that 80GB drive?
<FaithX> It's not that big a deal really... get source ... hack in a new device id recompile driver and it is done
<TC`laptop> but is there somehow other designion?
<magicfingers11> no its empty
* naxxtor beats up something
<naxxtor> that's better
<naxxtor> right
<TC`laptop> FaithX you see that i'm like know what to do? :|
<vleon> so no one knows whats my problem?
<naxxtor> someone back me up here: http://pastebin.ca/295435 does this look correct to you?
<stefg> magicfingers11: brilliant... then let the installer do his automatic job on sda1... but beware: grub gets installed to hda, that means you can't remove the 80 GB drive or you'll get grub errors :-)
<magicfingers11> thanks, but where should i install grub
<stefg> magicfingers11: the instzaller will deal with that
<J-_> Where would the temperature of my hard drives be stored? Do all hard drives have temp censors?
<copperbottom> hi. i'm new to ubuntu and i have problem with installing NVIDIA driver
<Infeliz> cool
<copperbottom> can someone help me?
<magicfingers11> but last time it installed it on (hd0) which is my 250gb drive (hda)
<insight> where do I find the source list file?
<Infeliz> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<magicfingers11> i think thats why i got the error message
<naxxtor> people in #xorg couldn't care less
<Infeliz> try that
<saxin> ehm.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<insight> <Stefg>where do I find the source list file?
<dbe> Why do I get: Failed to load output plugin "jackd". Trying defaults.    when I run: alsaplayer -o jackd wekilltheworld.ogg   I have jackd installed.
<naxxtor> preemptive strike
<stefg> copperbottom: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  ... that's all
<insight> thanks
<dbe> alsaplayer -o jack*
<copperbottom> stefg: i've installed nvidia-glx through packet manager and when i'm trying to enebale driver i get this: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<copperbottom> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<stefg> insight: /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> copperbottom: you forgot the restricted-modules-package for your kernel
<magicfingers11> how do i find out which hard drive ubuntu recognises as (hd0)
<stefg> magicfingers11: a fuuny question, because the answer is already in it ...
<insight> <stefg> right thanks do I just paste the generated source list over my old list and there will be no problem?
<dbe> Anyone?
<stefg> insight: backups are never a bad idea
<FaithX> TC`laptop: you are not trying very hard to solve your own problem... just making noise in the channel... 5 minutes in google and the answer... http://madwifi.org/changeset_static/1711.html   Please _try_ to help yourself a bit more in the future.
<walah> hello
<siv0x> Anyone familiar with making steam and steam games work on ubuntu?
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<magicfingers11> so what now stef
<tim167> what program can I use to make a zipfile that can only be opened with a password ?
<walah> anybody have experience install ubuntu on ibook clamshell?
<stefg> magicfingers11: just let the installer auto-partiton sda and install ubuntu to it
<FaithX> anyone got a bt phone pairing with edgy?
<dbe> tim167: Use GPG instead to encrypt a file and the compress it.
<copperbottom> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is installed
<dbe> tim167: The other way is not secure for 5 cent.
<walah> my airport isn't work
<tim167> dbe: can it be opened by a windows or mac user then ?
<magicfingers11> but i dont want to install grub on my windows xp hdd
<mrstocks_> on my laptop, with PCM vol / 100% the its still so low ...
<exs> Does anyone know how (or if it's even possible) to be able to see my ext3 partition (ubuntu) under windows xp using vmware?... I've got windows xp running quite simply, but I'd like to be able to access my ubuntu personal files in there.
<kraut> how do i get the partition name of an UUID?
<stefg> magicfingers11: then you'd need aboot-floppy for ubuzntu
<mrstocks_> exs there are partition progs to get into them
<magicfingers11> i dont understand stef
<iGadget> re
<exs> mrstocks_:  yeah?.. what programs for example so I can look them? up
<naxxtor> i don't understand Xorg
<ken> I need some firefox help!
<stefg> magicfingers11: the bios can only boot from the first hd... if you install grub somewhere else it might be ibstalled, but is never actually booted
<FaithX> exs samba on the host or use qemu
<magicfingers11> ok i see
<copperbottom> ken, what's up?
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a deb file - how do I get the sourcecode from it?
<fmachado> exs, start VMWare. VM -> Settings -> Options -> Shared Folder
<naxxtor> apt-get source packagemane
<naxxtor> *packagename
<fmachado> exs, now you can share host directories with guest OS
<exs> fmachado:  wow, thanks!
<Lunar_Lamp> naxxtor, that wasn't what I wanted, but I've found "dpkg -x *.deb DIR" now :-)
<SubMOA> hello, I was on here yesterday and was told to edit my xorg.conf file.  Well, I edited it and got the go-ahead from two people but it still crashed my X :O( any help
<SubMOA> BTW, that wasn't supposed to sound accusatory!! *blush*
<magicfingers11> its instaling now stef
<ken> When one opens a new tab in firefox, one expects a clean URL bar, with the focus on the URL, but when i open a new tab, the URL bar is already filled with the web address of my previous tab, and moreover the cursor blinks on the URL bar so i have to backspace that whole address, and type in my new address. Whereas actually when one opens a new tab, one should see a clean url bar, so that one can start typing the new web addressright away. How do i change this behav
<ken> copperbottom: please see my above post
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL ken loves third person
<insight> <stefg> that didn't work either
<ken> SubMOA: Is x up and running now?
<insight> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems
<insight> connect (111 Connection refused)
<ken> [BTF] Chm0d: Any help would be much appreciated :)
<stefg> magicfingers11: and restoring you win- Master Boor record all it takes is booting the win-install CD to the rescue conole and type 'fixmbr' in the windows command shell..
<SubMOA> ken, yes
<SubMOA> i delete the part i added
<nova> how do I install a .rar file?? from the desktop
<ken> If Any firefox users are lurking around here please help me out! :)
<SubMOA> i can pastebin what i added (and subsequently deleted)
<magicfingers11> yes thanks stef thats what i had to do last time
* stefg still takes some time to get used to his new keyboard
<SubMOA> go ahead ken, I use firefox
<mrstocks_> ken.... you know you can ctrl l and backspace
<SubMOA> no guarantees, though
<ken> SubMOA: what is the you want to achieve
<Rydekull> ken: dunno, but about:config can be a good start
<nova> how do I install a .rar file?? from the desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey ken open up firefox and go to edit/preferences/tabs
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Lunar_Lamp> ken, when I open a new tab in FF2.0 with "ctrl+t" I get the behaviour you want.
<ken> SubMOA: I made the post above, so i dont want to spam the channel, please scroll a little bit up and find a long post from ken :)
<ken> Lunar_Lamp: But i don't any ideas what should do to change this?
<tuna-fish-> dumb question: is there a terminal application that lets you set the desired size of the terminal screen, and then when resizing it streches the font instead of resizing the terminal?
<stefg> insight: still the can't connect to localhost-error?
<mrstocks_> ken backup ur book marks and remove the config files
<SubMOA> ken, I got Beryl up and running, but, at one point in time it made my CPU run at 100% indefinitely, so I came here.  Anyway, I figured out the problem (I think) and although it didn't have anything to do with my xorg.conf file, someone said it wasn't complete so I added what I found on the ubuntu beryl article.  I had some people check it and they said it looked good.  Then restarted my comp and it wouldn't load
<insight> <stefg> still can't connect
<ken> mrstocks_: Good idea! but still what i am asking is unaswered, though yours is a excellent alternative
<SubMOA> so i nano'd it and deleted what i had added and sha-bam it works
<insight> connect (111 Connection refused)
<stefg> insight: paste me your /etc/network/interfaces
<stefg> to pastebin
<[BTF] Chm0d> ken did you read my post ^
<SubMOA> ken, have you tried Ctrl+T
<ken> [BTF] Chm0d: Yes sir!, i am there
<ken> SubMOA: Thats what i use by defualt
<insight> <stefg> I did . can you check to make sure you have it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is checked off ken?
<copperbottom> ken: there is nothing to change in tabs settings. your firefox behave really strange
<SubMOA> ken, hmm
<stefg> insight: i need the link in hre :-)
<SubMOA> ken, is it updated, etc.
<insight> I don't understand
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have a new tab checked and the first two boxes checked
<insight> I clicked on the  past.ubuntu-nl.org
<FaithX> TC`laptop: Note! To get the latest BlueZ packages, you can add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<FaithX> deb http://bluez.sourceforge.net/download/debian/ ./
<ken> [BTF] Chm0d: copperbottom: I use Tab MIx Plus, extension in Firefox, and i have used it since ages, and it controls my tab behaviour but never before have i experienced this annoyance
<stefg> insight: when you pasted it, you got a number ... paste the url from your browser in here, otherwise i can't see anything
<ken> [BTF] Chm0d: Same for me (checking options)
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive never used that extension so that would be new to me
<SubMOA> ken, not sure what i'm talking about here... maybe emacs would work for you?
<ken> SubMOA: I too am not sure what to answer to you :0
<SubMOA> ken, I just read something about it wiping all shortcuts for firefox (and gnome, fyi) so yuo can create youur own
<TC`laptop> FaithX i'm green on compiling
<insight> Now I cant find that damn window
<insight> I am geting pissed
<copperbottom> stefg: restricted modules are installed. any other idea why driver doesnt wont to load?
<SubMOA> ken, I'm thinking a reinstall
<stefg> insight: that's just the culture-shock :-)
<SubMOA> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<stefg> copperbottom: depmod -ae ?
<stefg> copperbottom: depmod -ae ?
<ken> SubMOA: I dont use beryl/AIGLX/Compiz for the simple reason that their site itself proclaims that it is beta and unstable software that is going to crash your system, moreover i dont think it worthwile to devout my precious CPU cycles to stupid Eye-candy. And moreover using unstable software as a interface for other software to run, is not a good idea by any standards :)
<ken> mrstocks_: Which config files are you talking about?
<stefg> copperbottom: lets try if the module is loadaple by sudo modprobe nvidia
<tc75> hi, do you guys have the ~"new gdm connection (w/ or w/o xnest)" in their default menus? (launches gdmflexiserver)
<SubMOA> ken, i think all those things are pluses! (No, I don't, I just want to sound contradictory.  Hey, I'm 20, I have to make my OS appealing!)
<tc75> i used to have it but disappeared on my new xubuntu setup
<SubMOA> :O)
<magicfingers11> ok stef time to reboot
<copperbottom> ken: i tried Tab Mix Plus and discarted it. Uses too much mem. And FF 2.0 was improved in tabs
<ken> SubMOA: I am little /not-interested in EMACS/VI, they simply scare me away :)
<insight> Ok I reposted the info but now how do I give you the link?
<magicfingers11> brb
<kane77> how do I use crontab -e ?
<copperbottom> stefg: FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<SubMOA> ken, ehhhhh
<SubMOA> reinstall?
<stefg> copperbottom: sudo depmod -ae
<androxxl> hello can someone help me with apt-get update I got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39319/
<ken> SubMOA: You are talking about re-install of your entire OS?
<SubMOA> ken, no, I mean reinstall firefox for you
<maxy> kane77: that's probably the vi editor you're fighting with :)
<SubMOA> not sure what else to do, sorry.
<copperbottom> stefg: no output in console
<SubMOA> <=== newbie
<ken> SubMOA: ok :) though i wouldn;t like to entertain such a idea :)
<insight> <stefg> I reposted the information but how do I get you the link
<maxy> kane77: either learn vi, or set $EDITOR, or don't use crontab -e (use crontab my_crontab instead)
<stefg> copperbottom: that means success. sudo modprobe nvidia
<SubMOA> well, since i deleted that section, I suppose everything is working fine.  Sorry I can't help you more, ken, I'm pretty darn new to this whole thing, though.
<kane77> maxy: .. nah I think its joe... but what is a syntax to write into?
<SubMOA> gotta run though.  Good luck!
<copperbottom> ken: try do disable Tab MIx Plus and see what happen
<maxy> Kanafani: ah ok.
<ken> SubMOA: ok
<johan_> i have no sound on my newly installed ubuntu, i fiddled with alsamixer to no avail and alsaconf doesnt work
<ken> copperbottom: good idea :)
<tc75> hi, do you guys have the ~"new gdm connection (w/ or w/o xnest)" in your default menus? (launches gdmflexiserver)
<maxy> # m h dom mon dow command
<maxy> */30 * * * * /home/martin/bin/harddiskparanoia
<kane77> maxy I need to set program to run every 15 minutes...
<stefg> insight: by looking at the addressbar of your browser... copy the link there, paste it in here
<copperbottom> stefg: Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trust> svip O_O
<maxy> kane77: use */15 for that instead of */30 above
<svip> trust O_O
<insight> <stefg>as I thought yet another Hang up
<insight> I can't display the address bar for whatever reason
<insight> <stefg> this is really getting aggrevating
<stefg> copperbottom: oh, i see... either you forgot sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, or it failed... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... get the line with 'nv' in the driver section and make it nvidia
<maxy> kane77: read "man 5 crontab" for details
<kane77> maxy, thanx...
<magicfingers11> stef i got error 21 again
<stefg> magicfingers11: after i looked at your harddisk-conf i'll assume that grub can't see the sda at boottime...
<ken> Firefox users i need help!
<daedra> ken: try #firefox
<ken> daedra: Good idea :)
<stefg> magicfingers11: so grub points in the vacuum which is filled only later with sda
<copperbottom> stefg: done. reboot now?
<insight> <stefG> I hope this works  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39320/
<magicfingers11> how can i fix it then stef
<stefg> copperbottom: THIS IS LINUX... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<insight> <stefg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39320/ I hope this works
<stefg> insight: yup, that worked, and it looks good
<IdleOne> where would the config files be for webboard?
<insight> so now what
<insight> a complete reinstall?
<ken> daedra: The #firefox channel is fast asleep :)
<Terminus> ken: irc.mozilla.org/#firefox =)
<faked> hi all
<stefg> insight: no... go to a terminal and 'sudo apt-get update', then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' first..
<xaaax> hey! I screwed up my ubuntu instalation when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Now i can't see anything... It's all flicker. How can I enter text mode and change it?
<faked> how can I deactivate bluetooth at the bootprompt on ubuntu-live-cds?
<magicfingers11> stef how do i fix the error then please
<ken> xaaax: Press ctr-alt-f1, logic with your username/password, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go with the default driver like VESA, and the defualt settings to get your GUI back
<ken> Terminus: That might help, thank you :)
<theloner> onko ketn nimaailman asiantuntijaa paikalla virmidin luomiseen kubuntussa?
<stefg> magicfingers11: your bios doesn't allow an ubuntu installtion to sda... take one of the /h/ da's
<txoof> I've got cups installed and it works great.  I can't access any of the admin pages, howerver.  In firefox it prompts me for a username and password.  Where do I set this?  I've scoured the docs and can't find the answer anywhere!
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've got two sound cards (one onboard, one SB Live! card), and the apps seem to be switching between the two. XMMS plays songs through the SB, while Wine and Totem Movie Player play songs through the onboard sound. Is there any way i can get it to play through one card only? i've tried the mixer settings, but it doesn't seem to have much effect
<xaaax> ken thanks
<CoRnJuLiOx> no effect at all actually
<ken> xaaax: Good luck!
<magicfingers11> ok thanks for your help
<ROBOd> hello guys
<insight>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu edgy and two extern usb2 HDDs
<francis_Albert_l> anybordy , here talk me?
<ken> xaaax: After you come to end of the long configureation process of xorg.conf. simply type "startx" in the text-mode and everything will be back.
<ROBOd> if i connect them after i boot, i can access them
<IdleOne> francis_Albert_l,  tape /join #ubuntu-fr pour de l'aide en francais
<ROBOd> if i restart the system, the devices are automatically mounted
<magicfingers11> do you think upgrading bios will help
<ROBOd> and i cannot access them with my normal account
<ROBOd> i must use sudo
<ROBOd> what to do?
<txoof> ROBOd: restart the usb deamon after you boot.
<francis_Albert_l> IdleOne, no, i from brazil
<ROBOd> txoof: how?
<IdleOne> francis_Albert_l, /join #ubuntu-br
<theloner> is here anyone who could help me to get virmidi running in alsa under kubntu?
<txoof> ROBOd: uhh, hang on a sec... fixing something else.
<francis_Albert_l> IdleOne, dank
<magicfingers11> good bye all
<faked> how can I deny a service get started at the LiveCD bootprompt?
<IdleOne> francis_Albert_l, obrigada
<stefg> magicfingers11: no, grub can't see the disk... you need to install to a disk which is visible immediatly after power on
<francis_Albert_l>  /join #ubuntu-br
<francis_Albert_l>  /j #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> francis_Albert_l,  no space
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.163.200.189]  by LjL
<magicfingers11> do you think it will see a pci slot if i buy a pci hdd
* kerwin was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<ken> p
<N> hello
<N> ^_^
<ken> !hi | N
<ubotu> N: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<N> well well
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<insight> <stefg> stil getting the  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<N> yes! i'm coming
<txoof> ROBOd: read up on hotpluging.  I have a similar problem with my usb printer hand have to flash the firmware to /dev/usblp0 after boot.
<ken> LjL: "Software is like sex; it's better when it's free." --Linus Torvalds" Are such quotes allowed in this channel? :)
<IdleOne> LjL, would you happen to know where the config files for package: webboard would be? want to edit the default pastebin to ubuntu pastebin
<IdleOne> ?
<tim167> where can I see how much free space I have left on my harddrive ?
<ROBOd> txoof: link please
<LjL> ken, *shrug*, when they're in a quit message... it's hard to draw the line
<the_conley> tim167: df -h
<IdleOne> tim167, du -h
<txoof> ROBOd: www.google.com
<ken> txoof: :)
<ROBOd> txoof: :P
<LjL> IdleOne, no, but what about dpkg -L webboard?
<the_conley> not du, thats just the current dir
<Plinty> how can I make it that several programs could play sounds? Currently only one program can play sounds, if I start other program, then it doesn't play any sound. One exception is gnome desktop, it is able to play sounds anytime
<stefg> insight: hmmm... your local net is set up, no firewall installed... what else can it be?
<nova> How do I terminate a program
<txoof> ROBOd: I don't have an exact link.  I just solved a similar problem, but for a printer.  YOu'll have to do the research your self.
<N> who can answer for me. a question. about beryl install
<the_conley> kill [pid] 
<tim167> the_conley IdleOne: df -h or du -h ?
<the_conley> df
<IdleOne> df
<insight> I tried to fix the install from the CD too
<txoof> HOw does one set the password for cups web interface?
<insight> I'm lost
<maddash> anyone know a fast small irc client?
<LjL> irssi?
<stefg> insight: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/67412-synaptic-repos-refuse-connection-proxy-setting.html
<maddash> that's what I'm using now
<insight> i have tried all the different unbuntu Kubuntu
<maddash> it maybe fast, but it sure isn't small
<ken> LjL: How do i make a folder in Ubuntu, that every user is able to read/write, ever user can make sub-directories in it and paste whatever files and delete everything? Basically a kind of shared folder?
<maddash> and it's console mode
<nova> my crossover is stuck, how do kill it in the command line?
<LjL> maddash: you want faster and smaller? hm
<Plinty> can linux applications play different sounds at the same time?
<daedra> hey what does the modes +ei mean next to the irc nick?
<the_conley> what is wrong insight?
<tim167> ok my harddisk space is used for  91%, could this be the reason why my computer is so slow ?
<stefg> insight read the link...your proxy settings are screwed
<maddash> LjL: well, how about something that works outside of console mode?
<LjL> maddash: ircii perhaps?
<insight> how do I change them
<ken> tim167: You have swap? What's your RAM?
<txoof> tim167: only if you have somehow managed to write over your swap.
<LjL> !tinyirc | maddash
<ubotu> tinyirc: a tiny IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<LjL> maddash: ah no, this is for console
<nova> my crossover is stuck, how do kill it in the command line?
<xaaax> ken: nothing happens when I type ctrl-alt-f1. In what moment do I have to type that?
<tim167>  ken, txoof: i have 256 RAM, swap too i guess, dont know how much tho...
<LjL> !lostirc | maddash
<ubotu> lostirc: simple IRC client for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-2 (edgy), package size 241 kB, installed size 720 kB
<ken> tim167: please wait
<ken> xaaax: Till what steps did you follow?
<Dicander> Is the K8NF6G-VSTA motherboard onboard graphics card supposed to be able to output 1280*1024? I only get 1024*768 and in the display settings menu this is the highest resolution.
<daedra> I like irssi :)
<N> sorry ! who can  help me!answer a question about 3D beryl
<ken> xaaax: Did the wizard for "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" go on properly?
<xaaax> ken: I'm inside gnome. All is loaded but that key sequence doesn't do anything.
<ken> xaaax: Can you please re-bried me over your problem? I kinda'..forgot :)
<ken> xaaax: *re-brief
<LjL> maddash: that one is quite small, itself, smaller than irssi and ircii... but of course it does require a ton more libraries, since it's for X (and GTK)
<gOldZahN> IdleOne, srYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY for being so late
<xaaax> ken: i can't see my desktop. It is loaded but I screwed up X. I'm inside the desktop, just don't see anything. I want to login in text mode to change configuration but ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't do anything here
<tim167> how can I see the size of my swap partition ?
<nova> my crossover is stuck, how do kill it in the command line?
<ken> tim167: Right-click on GNOME launch panel>add to panel> In System and Hardware section, add System MOnitor
<LjL> ken: you probably want to create a group (say, "netshare"), make all the users that you want to access the directory members of that group, and then set that directory's setuid-group bit
<Plinty> can ubuntu play different sounds at the same moment?
<tim167> ken: tnx
<N> help me! now!
<IdleOne> !patience | N
<ubotu> N: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefg> !dmix | Plinty
<ubotu> Plinty: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ken> tim167: NOw you should have 1/2/3 graphs on your panel, right click on any graph go to preferences and check mark the SWAP graph on, disable all the other graphs. Now monitor the swap graph to see if you are overloading your SWAP area
<IdleOne> N btw if you dont ask a question no one can help you
<N> thank you!
<tuna-fish-> Anyone know a good tty emulator tat lets you set the size of the window in rows*columns and if you resize it it streches the font?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.112.206]  by LjL
<tim167> ken: in the Resources tab that is ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<maddash> LjL: lostirc is 4.5 MB including the libraries I have to install
<ken> xaaax: Press the left ctrl- left alt along with f1 key together and you shall enter a text mode. Definitely please try it once more
<N> thank you everyone! bye!
<LjL> maddash, problem is, i can see that the package itself is small, but i cannot know which libraries and dependencies you already have ;)
<ken> N: You are welcome :)
<nova> my crossover is stuck, how do kill it in the command line?
<ken> tim167: please be a little more specific
<maddash> eh
<LjL> maddash, problem is, i can see that the package itself is small, but i cannot know which libraries and dependencies you already have ;)
<ken> xaaax: What happened?
<xaaax> ken: it worked now but had to keep keys pressed for like 3 seconds
<xaaax> thanks
<maddash> LjL: nearly none of them - I just got out of a fresh **server** install of breezy
<LjL> ken: saw my message? it came a bit late. but is the idea clear?
<LjL> maddash: server install - ok, that means you have ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard IIRC, and little more
<ken> xaaax: Follow the process and it should all work well, i shall wait till you get it working correctly :)
<LjL> maddash: well, you seem to have X too, though
<ken> LjL: Yes i got the idea about making a group, and sharing the privileges with the group
<cden> Ah, this is the first time I have used IRC through gaim. Can anyone see this message?
<kanzie> I cant type less-then / greater-then and fork-characters since I installed Edgy with beryl and Swedish keyboard-mapping
<tim167> ken: i opened system monitor, you advised me to close the two graphs that are not the SWAP, I can't close them...but maybe that's not crucial. I just want to see if I have enough swap, diskspace, Ram, and find out why my system is so slow at times...
<N> thank !i'm very bad for english! my chinese ! see you later!
<matason> cden: yip
<maddash> LjL: yep.
<ken> LjL: The only thing i dont understand is this : set that directory's setuid-group bit
<stefg> !zh | N
<ubotu> N: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<maddash> LjL: tirc...only requires libncurses
<maddash> brb
<nova> my program is stuck, how do kill it in the command line?
<LjL> ken: well the important point is making the directory setgid. that means that any files that are created inside the directory get the group of the *directory*, and not of the user creating them (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid )
<Blinker> is there anyone here with icecast experience who's attention i can borrow for a few moments?
<nova> how do find the id to kill it
<cden> Thanks Matason
<Blinker> i'm trying to get it up and running for the first time =p
<ken> tim167: yes you got the idea, i asked you to disable those (if that was possible) so that you would get a clear idea whether your swap overflowed or not
<matason> nova: ps
<tuna-fish-> nova: ps  aux to console
<matason> cden: np
<ken> nova: run "ps -eux" and find the disturbing programs id, than run "kill -9 <ID>"
<ken> LjL: I am really learning Linux, now :)
<tuna-fish-> if tyhe list is too long, ps aux | grep <whatever you want to find without the"<>">
<francis_Albert_l> oi
<tim167> ken: swap graph is very static, around 33% usage
<ken> tim167: And you say your computer behaves sluggishly?
<J-_> what package can I download to see what my cpu temp is?
<LjL> J-_: lm-sensors
<J-_> thanks
<xaaax> ken: should there be a problem enabling glx and dri modules even if I don't have them installed or don't support them?
<tim167> ken: yes, especially when I have large images open in Gimp for example
<LjL> J-_: then run "sensors-detect" as root to detect the sensors and tell you which kernel modules to load, and then "sensors" to actually see the values. then if you want there are several front-ends for both GNOME and KDE i believe
<tim167> ken: my swap is 705 MB
<ken> xaaax: Since your PC, has not got a FUNCTIONAL GUI i recommend not doing anything out of the ordinary, stick with the defaults unless you know they have been detected wrong, so than you have a GUI running. Than you can get into the specifics by asking @ ubuntuforums.org. BTW i dont know the answer to your question :)
<J-_> LjL: thanks dude
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Aoirthoir about nickspam | Aoirthoir, see the private message from Ubotu
<ken> tim167: CPU/RAM please
<J-_> LjL: Yeah I'm getting conky running =D pretty sweet program!
<ken> ubotu tell ken about yourself
<tim167> ken: am running xload, i see large peaks when using Gimp, or OpenOffice, CPU=3gHz intel PIV, RAM=256MB
<wyld> where is my sources.list?
<LjL> wyld: /etc/apt/
<namespace> jez, what happend to the old xchat? how can i get the old interface back?
<wyld> thanks ljl
<LjL> namespace: sudo apt-get install xchat
<ken> tim167: Something wrong. Sorry i can;t be of much help to you. Good luck with your linux endeavors.
<tim167> ken: then I have to wait after every action for a window to become active again (freezes)
<stefg> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<stefg> !xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<namespace> ah thx
<tim167> ken: np
<namespace> yeah i got the gnome one ;)
<ken> tim167: Maybe LjL can help you.
<siv0x> does anyone the directory in kde for synaptic, it wont let me open synaptic with terminal, well it will but only write only.
<J-_> LjL: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them
<ken> LjL: CPU=3gHz intel PIV, RAM=256MB, SWAP=750MB runs sluggish at times. please help tim167
<LjL> J-_: hm, yeah, that happens to some people... try "sudo modprobe i2c-dev"
<tim167> LjL, ken:  if you have time that is ofcourse :p
<xaaax> ken: alright, it seems that config is over, how can I kill the xserver that is running?
<Plinty> is there a way to configure wine to use dmix?
<ken> xaaax: Are you in text-mode?
<stefg> sudo /etc/init.d7?dm restart
<stefg> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<matason> What's the best approach for trouble-shooting total lock ups in Ubuntu 6.06?
<LjL> ken, tim167: well if you're using the GIMP and OOo, and "only" have 256Mb of RAM (yeah, i know, the "only" is unfortunate and a bit ridiculous, but), i'm not too surprised that things go sluggish.  but *what* is sluggish exactly? you get high CPU load, high I/O usage, high swap space usage, or all of them?
<stefg> matason: readin screen messages and logfiles
<xaaax> ken: yes
<Yoshimitsu> we have come a long way today
<matason> stefg: Right, I get no messages or anything in the log...
<J-_> LjL: I did the command, no error, nothing came up. So I guess it's detected?
<matason> It happens randomly
<ken> xaaax: If you are having a dysfunctional GUI running in the background, you can navigate to it be pressing ctr-alt-f7. Once there press ctr-alt-backspace, and it shall restartx
<LjL> matason: dmesg may be a good start, then grep through all of /var/log.  also, i suggest that when it locks you, you try pressing SysRq (which is usually AltGr+SysRq, really) together with the following keys, in sequence: R S E I U B
<siv0x> does anyone the directory in kde for synaptic, it wont let me open synaptic with terminal, well it will but only write only.
<matason> Ok thanks LjL, stefg
<Yoshimitsu> ok got Wireless running on PPC now i need to find the mac address, as i dont use SSID i use mac addresses to control access, but i cant seem to find the correct address even when looking in device manager
<tim167> LjL: everything freezes until a process is done, (like opening a file or saving) I have to wait long until gui interfaces become active again after every action
<LjL> matason: that will hopefully reboot the system more cleanly than if you just pressed the Reset switch, avoiding filesystem corruptions and giving the system more chances to actually *write* stuff to the logs
<th3man> Yoshimitsu: ifconfig -a
<matason> Lyl: Ok maybe that's my problem - after a lock up I've been leaving it for a few minutes and then powering down with the on/off
<Yoshimitsu> thanks th3man :) ifconfig did little i was hoping to get the rest :)
<ken> xaaax: IF pressing and holding ctr-alt-f7 does nothing for you, then simply type "startx" at the command prompt
<CarlFK> what email servers support imap?
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> tim167: does the harddisk work then, or is it just waiting for something to happen?
<ken> xaaax: Everything alright?
<shadowhywind> what is the difference between the 386 kernel and the 686 kernel??
<stefg> the name
<th3man> CarlFK: scalix is a good one to try
<ken> stefg :)
<LjL> tim167: well, at any rate, i strongly recommend that you get another 256 - or better, 512 Mb - of RAM if you can afford it. having a 3GHz processor, but just 256Mb of RAM, is a waste. besides that... you could want to try "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda" (or, if not 'hda', whatever your root HD is), and see if the HD is working at reasonable speeds
<J-_> weird, i type 'sensors' and it still says no sensors detected
<tim167> stefg: good that you ask that, I almost forgot to say: there is unusually high disk activity at those 'freeze' moments...
<jeanjean>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY perenboom
<CarlFK> doh!
<dllh> d'oh
<siv0x> lawl
<J-_> lol
<jeanjean> lol
<ken> jeanjean: WE saw your password :)
<stork> !evdev
<stefg> tim167: that's called thrash of death
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<th3man> jeanjean: you're gonna have to change that
<LjL> tim167: (for reference, i get around 50-60 Mb/s speed on a Celeron 1700 with an udma6 HD)
<th3man> lol
<tim167> LjL: thanks
<stefg> tim167: you need more RAM
<stack_> I have a cron job that just stopped working.  It worked a month or so back, but now it just doesn't run.  What's a good way to diagnose this?
<LjL> tim167: but, yeah, stefg also has a point. if you hear the HD chewing like crazy while the system is unresponsive, it's probably using the swap space, which just means you've run out of physical memory
<ken> LjL: stefg: What configuration (cpu-speed, hdd-size, RAM) would you term recommended and minimum for Ubuntu
<LjL> of course, a faster HD helps there... but not really much. you just need more RAM
<tim167> stefg, LjL: ok, more Ram, that's what I thaught, could I by any chance put Ram of a PIII laptop into my PIV ?
<stefg> no way
<sephirot1> is there a  way to open .deb files in windows?
<rambo3> winrar ?
<sephirot1> for some reason i am getting an invalid archive msg when i run apt-get with the downloaded files
<LjL> ken, IMHO 256Mb is good enough, but barely. i'd never go below 192Mb. still, if you use memory-intensive applications, 256Mb is still quite little, and anyway, again, a 3GHz processor is totally wasted with that little RAM, for desktop purposes
<siv0x> does anyone the directory in kde for synaptic, it wont let me open synaptic with terminal, well it will but only write only.
<dudes> HI THERE!
<LjL> tim167, i doubt it, laptops don't use the kinds of RAM that are in desktop computers normally
<wyld> hi dudes
<rambo3> siv0x,  waht?
* stefg runs xubuntu on all 256MB machines, ubuntu on 512 MB machines and KDE on no machine :-)
<tim167> LjL: both laptops
<LjL> siv0x: try "kdesu synaptic"
<LjL> tim167: ah, well, then maybe, but still i don't really know
<dudes> i have a question, what it the equivalent, in Ubuntu, to the file "hosts" in windows?
<ollekalle> Hi, is there any proper way to uninstall HW in Ubuntu. I am planning to disable my onboard NIC and put in a new PCI one. Shall I just shutdown and mount new HW and reboot?
<sephirot1> anyone?
<LjL> dudes: /etc/hosts ?
<stack_> dudes: /etc/hosts
<dudes> thaks!
<wyld> what is the advantage to the 64 bit editions? does they run faster?
<dudes> i will try it
<rambo3> !blacklist > ollekalle
<matason> sephirotl: someone suggested winrar
<sephirot1> rambo3: tried winrar. says invalid invalid archive.
<LjL> wyld: probably, a little. probably, not very noticeable. certainly, you'll get a headache if you need to install WINE, Flash, the W32codecs, and other (mostly proprietary) stuff
<wyld> oh joy
<xaaax> ken: I now have a functional high-res desktop like I wanted before screwing things up. Thanks!
<tech09> ollekalle, yes... should be fine
<wyld> i hate proprietary crap
<ken> xaaax: You are welcome, Happy to be of service :)
<QwertyM> we all do :(
<ollekalle> tech09: thanks
<dudes> when i change the /etc/hosts files, what i have to do to work with the changes?
<LjL> wyld, QwertyM: right, but still even SourceForge is using Flash now ;-)   (yes, yes, it does still work without)
<ken> xaaax: I just happened to be at the right place, in the right frame of mind at the right time, to help you, thats all :)
<dudes> oh, nothing it works :P
<stefg> dudes: this is linux, in case you didn't notice :-)
<matason> dudes: yip
<wyld> yay for the cool linux
<ken> wyld: I simply love, adore it, i cant love without proprietary <whatever> ;)
<zero-9376> anyone know of an app to build a xbox iso for linux?
<QwertyM> MPlayer better than Xine ?
<stefg> !better
<ken> QwertyM: Methinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tim167> ken, LjL, stefg: ok guys, thanks for the help, I'll clearly have to go for more RAM, hope things get smoothened out a bit then :)
<wyld> ken: I know, That is why lots of us dual boot
<QwertyM> ken, ok, I'll try playing some vids and do a test :)
<stefg> tim167: or a neat lil' fluxbuntu install :-)
<ken> wyld: That was meant to be sarcastic
<sephirot1> wyld: cause there are soemthings that linux is not most appropriate for.
<ken> QwertyM: Please report the results
<QwertyM> sure ken
<QwertyM> lemme install mplayer now :p
<QwertyM> was surprised I dont have it heh
<QwertyM> apt-get ftw... :P
<ken> LjL: stefg: Would using Xubuntu help tim167, to stop those moments of 'freezes' that he experiences when opening resource-heavy apps?
<stefg> Ken, it would help, but his problem isn't one of a few MB... large photos in gimp can eat up +100MB easily
<sephirot1> my dhcp3 server fails to start up. could this be caused by a failed piece of hardware (ethernet card)?
<wyld> ken, sephirotl: I know
<tim167> stefg: yea I did install fluxbox but I couldnt get it to work right yet, I have also installed Xubuntu, but I'm not sure what I'm running now, it looks like plain Gnome in fact, although the login splash screen says 'Xubuntu'
<tim167> ^ken
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.240.241.53]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stefg> tim167: and if you installed a lot chances are that theres a bunch of daemons chewing on your system resources...
<LjL> ken, tim167: maybe, but only if he changes his choice of applications. using Xubuntu and then full-blown GNOME apps on it wouldn't make much sense, since most/all of the GNOME libraries would still be used
<ken> LjL: stefg: Help: When i open some window or some window is opened by defualt by a application (eg. firefox messages). Than a Oval (ellipsoid) really small ellipsoid opens up, on stretching it out with a mouse, one sees that it is a window that is empty (it shouldn't, there was some problem that caused a empty small window), so when one stretched out that ellipsoid than a empty window is seen, which should actually have been a decent sized notification message. Thi
<LjL> but then neither OOo nor the GIMP are GNOME applications strictly speaking
<ken> LjL: not even GIMP?
<LjL> ken: no. actually,
<LjL> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<LjL> ken: GTK was *created* for the GIMP, and it still just uses GTK directly
<tim167> stefg: that's very likely, I installed ALOT (new ubuntu user trying out new toys huh ;) )
<stefg> gtk means Gimp Tool Kit
<TooR4u> how to hide our ip in IRC?
<LjL> ken, i have no idea what you're talking about there, honestly :o)
<LjL> TooR4u: ask the Freenode staff for an unaffiliated cloak
<LjL> TooR4u: www.freenode.net
<stefg> tim167: So you did everything right: Ckecking the limits, gaining experience and developing a feel for what is what and needs this and that
<LjL> Ubotu, tell TooR4u about cloak | TooR4u, see the private message from Ubotu
<stefg> tim167: so it's time for a real install now :-)
<siv0x> How do i get to wine with KDE Desktop?
<ken> ubotu tell ken about cloak
<LjL> siv0x: sudo apt-get install wine -- or the equivalent from Adept
<siv0x> Sorry not wine, but Synaptic.
<cody___> I have a question for people. I am fairly new to Linux and I did a 64bit install of Ubuntu the other night and I am having all kinds of problems getting things to work. Does the 64bit version have more problems (incompatablities, etc) that the 32bit version
<LjL> !msg the bot | ken
<ubotu> ken: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<stefg> cody___: oh, yessss....
<LjL> siv0x: kdesu synaptic
<siv0x> LjL: well, that helps too.. i'm having problems getting wine installed.. and i was going to do it with synaptic.
<cody___> stefg, I plan on installing the 32bit version and I am hoping things go smoother
<LjL> siv0x: what kind of problems?
<cody___> it took me about 15 hours to get wireless working
<stefg> cody___: and have fun with codecs and flash :-) which don't work s good on 64bit
<siv0x> LjL: for one, getting to synaptic.. also, that command gives me an error.
<LjL> siv0x: pastebin the error
<LjL> Ubotu, tell siv0x about pastebin | siv0x, see the private message from Ubotu
<ken> Good Bye people, Happy UBUNT-ing
<LjL> bye ken
<siv0x> ljl: i know how.
<tim167> stefg: yes, maybe, but some things that are working now took alot of effort (like certain specific alsa drivers, certain libraries I compiled...) I'd have to do that all over then...
<cody___> has anyone installed 32bit edgy w/broadcom wireless?
<sephirot1> LjL: whats the easiest way to test a samba server - at home i've got only 2 PCs i could hook them up via cross-over cables...but thats where i get lost
<LjL> siv0x: sure, it's just that many people take "pastebin" as "paste", and flood the channel, so i've learned to avoid that in advance :)
<stefg> tim167: if you did your compiling right you have your stuff as .debs, even if its just checknstall debs
<stefg> !checkinstall | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<siv0x> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39326/
<siv0x> LjL: i know :P
<Yoshimitsu> phew got wireless working
<Yoshimitsu> thank god thats over
<LjL> sephirot1: "sudo mount //server-name-or-ip-address/share-name /mount/point -o username=some-user-that-you-have-enabled-on-the-server"    and on the server, you'll need smbpasswd to enable users to login, as well as editing /etc/samba/smb.conf to add shares
<LjL> siv0x: uhm, that's while trying to run 'kdesu synaptic'?
<LjL> siv0x: how did you install KDE? you used the Kubuntu CD, or installed the 'kubuntu-desktop' package, or what?
<tim167> stefg: I'll think about it, but for the time being I'll stick with this 'working-but-at-times-sluggish' installation. My sound apps work quite well btw. and who knows with a bit more Ram popped in, it might even become livable :-p
<siv0x> kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> siv0x: (note that the first couple of warnings -- the "X error" ones -- are normal)
<Rug> Howdy all
<LjL> siv0x: does 'sudo' work normally? like, try 'sudo true'
<siv0x> LjL: yes
<siv0x> LjL: i can always reinstall KDE if this will fix the problems, thats no biggy
<LjL> siv0x: ok, then after those error, it just puts you back to a shell prompt?
<stefg> tim167: a default install of ubuntu is possible in 3G... i have 3 ubuntus on my box, for reference or testing reasons
<LjL> siv0x: i don't think it will
<siv0x> LjL: yes
<siv0x> LjL: okay so is it a major problem or?
<tim167> stefg: what's 3G ?
<stefg> tim167: 3 GigaByte
<tim167> stefg: ok
<LjL> siv0x, i haven't the slightest idea right now. does 'kdesu' work with other programs? like, try 'kdesu true' and then also 'kdesu kate' and 'kdesu gedit'
<LjL> siv0x, also are you on edgy or dapper?
<stefg> so you can alway install two versions side-by-side and check things, then just copy over wht 'passed' the test
<StingRay> Hi. Can somebody tell if I can modify the login menus, like type of session and etc?
<sephirot1> LjL: there's more. most of the machines at work use windows. I am going to assign IPs using DHCP3. All the hosts will be connected to the switch - same goes for the linux box running DHCP3.
<HughMiliator> quit
<siv0x> LjL: i'm on dapper
<sephirot1> question is, if windows boxes are configures to automatically configure the ip, would DHCP do work?
<HughMiliator> .quit
<LjL> sephirot1: DHCP shouldn't be a big problem i think... but myself, all i've ever worked with is a very small static-IP network
<daedra> script load trackbar.pl
<daedra> oops
<LjL> siv0x: have you ever edited /etc/sudoers and/or set a root password?
<siv0x> LjL: no
<minerale> I currenly have an ipv4 inet address, however ifconfig shows some pseudo-fake ipv6 address for eth0: inet6 addr: fe80::12:3f:fe:66/64 Scope:Link  -  and this is causing me confusion with the other *actual* ipv6 inet address -- ie local ipv4 connections are showing as ipv6 when they should not (netstat) - how can I have eth0 be ipv4 only ?
* stefg rembers the /topic of some channels where it says: No, this is neither your console nor your login prompt ...
<siv0x> LjL: if i reformatt, can you help me get my nvidia driver back?
<siv0x> LjL: or is there maybe an easier way out of this?
<daedra> stefg: haha
<sephirot1> minerale: doesnt it work when you have it configured explicitly for the iface to be inet4 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<willie_> I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS installed on my pc, but i've problems with my graphics!! There is only one setting for the refreshrate and any full screen movie laggs! Even the screensavers laggs. can anyone pleasse give advice
<LjL> siv0x: maybe, one thing at a time. i don't think you'll have to reformat, right now
<siv0x> LjL: k
<LjL> siv0x: how did you install the nvidia drivers, though? (and, have you ever run chmod or chown as root?)
<HHak> Hello, I have a problem with my Ubuntu. Could anyone advice me in this one?
<LjL> siv0x: and, does kdesu even show the password dialog, or just fails with those errors without showing any window?
<stefg> !anyone | HHak
<ubotu> HHak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<firepol> HHak, as the question directly
<firepol> ask
<Riyonuk> Has anyone installed kismet?
<siv0x> LjL: kdesu just ends at what i pasted, doesnt give me a place to type anymore. and it doesnt give me a password dialog
<HHak> I have this problem: Something happened while I was switching off services from System -> Admin -> Services. The window crashed and closed. Now everytime I try to reopen this window it pops out a message box saying "Configuration could not be loaded ... You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<HHak> Rebooting did not help
<Stormx2> HHak: Eek
<HHak> and additionally when I log in, its says "internal error ... failed to initialize HAL"
<Stormx2> HHak: Which service?
<HHak> I dont recall anymore
<Stormx2> Bleh
<HHak> I think it was the printing services
<Stormx2> ubuntuforums.org <-- post a topic
<LjL> siv0x: i can't find anything on google or launchpad... do you have the dapper-updates and dapper-security repositories enabled (for all components - main restricted universe and multiverse, if you have them all)? and did you do an upgrade recently?
<HHak> ok
<siv0x> LjL: yes, i upgraded recently, and i'm not sure about anything else.
<LjL> siv0x: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list just to be sure
<siv0x> LjL: how do i find /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<siv0x> LjL: i'm new with linux.
<Rug> While running WineTools (for the first time), my system rebooted.  Upon restart I get a Grub15 error.  I can access all the data if I boot off of a CD.  fsck reports a clean / partiton.  Any suggestions to allow me to boot again?
<Rug> siv0x: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> siv0x: type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"  --  of if kdesu fails, just "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" (but, i *am* interested to know if it fails with kate)
<wyld> how can i get thunderbird?
<LjL> siv0x: if with nano you have trouble pasting, just "kate /etc/apt/sources.list" (that way you won't be able to modify it, but you'll still be able to read it)
<LjL> wyld: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Riyonuk> How come when I try to move a file from one place to another I get an access denied related error? I then have to do sudo mv file place and thats a pain...
<wyld> thanks ljl
<stefg> Rug: i can't see a plausible relation between wine and grub atm... unless you decided to have /boot as your wine-dir :-) (impossible in reality)
<KDan> hello... i'm trying to get wireless working on a dell latitude D410, ubuntu 6.10. iwconfig shows the eth1 wireless, but lshw shows *-network DISABLED... I've made the wireless enabled by default in the bios (it already was)... tried telling it the ssid in ubuntu's network config... what else can i do?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wyld about software | wyld, see the private message from Ubotu
<bulmer> Rug: several "grub 15 error"  explanations found on google
<Rug> stefg: it might be a coincidence, but I thought I would provide all the setails
<Rug> details
<stefg> Rug: i'd have a careful look at your HD's smart-stats, and run a RAM-Test
<bulmer> KDan: tried the "iwlist" commands yet?
<stefg> !smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Rug> stefg: if it all looks good?  nuke &^ reinstall?
<wyld> ljl, i knew about that, but i couldn't find it in synaptic, and didn't know the exact spelling in apt-get
<KDan> bulmer: nope. *tries*
<stefg> Rug: backing up before might be a good idea... theres always some setting which you'll need afterwards again
<LjL> wyld: then "apt-cache search thunder" would have helped
<wyld> oh
<vinylgirl> Hello, I have the following problem: when I connect my USB WiFi adapter, it always shows as eth1 and never as wlan0 I did vi /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<wyld> i didn't know aboot that
<Rug> ok thanks
<LjL> wyld: which is why i gave you those factoids ;)
<vinylgirl> and put alias wlan0 zd1211rw
<vinylgirl> but it stills shows up as eth1 in iwconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.212.61.18]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know why proftpd when trying to start it hangs?
<KDan> bulmer: no scan results
<jbroome> CaptainMorgan: not off hand, but i'm pretty sure it logs to /var/log
<vinylgirl> here's what the kernel says when I plugin my usb wifi adapter: Dec 29 16:29:45 lithium kernel: [17203961.060000]  zd1211rw 4-5:1.0: zd1211b chip 0ace:1215 v4810 high 00-02-72 AL2230_RF pa0 g--
<narma> hello, how can change my xubuntu to ubuntu without reinstall ?
<vinylgirl> shows up as eth1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.77.185.70]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IdleOne> narma, sudoa aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> narma, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bulmer> KDan: umm the driver for your chips may have not been loaded yet or non-functional non-compatible with the chips you have..you can try  lsmod to see which driver module is loaded for your chip
<CaptainMorgan> there's no log jbroome, this would be the first time Im starting it... maybe it's a bad config file?
<IdleOne> narma, after thats installed you will need to logout and back in chosing gnome insession at login screen
<stefg> narma: by sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop you get all the ubuntu setup... but you have to get rid of the xfce packages manually
<narma> IdleOne, ubuntu-desktop will update all the system to be a ubuntu that's right ?
<bulmer> KDan: as a consolation, my ACX11 TI chips seems to be non-functional with the stock driver that came with ubuntu, I could not get it to scan either
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.58.182]  by LjL
<narma> stef, IdleOne thanks :)
<KDan> bulmer: I think the module is "bcm43xx" since it's a broadcom 4306
<IdleOne> narma, yes but like stefg said you will need to remove xfce by hand if you choose to do so
<KDan> it's there when i type lsmod
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I should log out and see what happens?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<doopsie> hello people, i own a w5f and was trying to get the webcam to work under it. i found a website http://lists-archives.org/spca50x-devs/01024-asus-w5f-laptop-with-vimicro-webcam-usb2-ubuntu-edgy.html that showed ppl how to make it work under linux but i dont quite understand the instructions. could somebody guide me along it?
<bulmer> KDan: is that a stock module that came with ubuntu install? am just guessing its not totally compatible with your chips
<KDan> yep, so
<KDan> *stock
<doopsie> http://www.acacs.org/bernard/ this is the website that it links to but i dont understand the language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.106.252.252]  by LjL
<KDan> somewhat annoying is that the wiki page for the "LaptopTestingTeam" is 404'ing, even though that's what's linked from the wifidocs
<KDan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopTestingTeam
<bulmer> KDan: maybe you try reloading the module via  modprobe bcm43xx
* [niceday] _ is away: I'm busy
<LjL> Ubotu, tell [niceday] _ about away | [niceday] _, see the private message from Ubotu
<bulmer> rather unload (rmmod)  then reload modprobe
<stefg> doopsie: have you ever compiled software from source before?
<webmaren> the cover looks...
<webmaren> ...interesting
<doopsie> im quite a linux newbie. i've tried compiling, but never really succeeded
<doopsie> its the tar -xyfz thing or something right?
<HHak> excuse me, what was the nickname for the 6.10 release? dapper drake?
<doopsie> edgy eft
<LjL> Ubotu, tell HHak about edgy | HHak, see the private message from Ubotu
<HHak> oh yeah
<bulmer> KDan: just my experience so far...i tried to use the ipaq driver for pda that is stock, and fails, i have to reload it to make it work..
<RedShift> what's better in terms of performance
<RedShift> xfs or jfs?
<Aarohi> i'm getting an 'internal error' 'failed to initialize HAL' error when ubuntu boots up
<stefg> doopsie: he whole process involves a lot of knowledge, and i'd suggest to get a geek to get it done
<RedShift> (kubuntu 6.06 doesn't support reiserfs??)
<LjL> RedShift: it does - if you use the alternate CD
<doopsie> there isn
<bulmer> doopsie:  tar -x  filename   x is for extracting an archived file like a zip file
<LjL> RedShift: with the Desktop CD, i think you can only use ext3
<doopsie> there isn't any linux geek where i live =(
<KDan> bulmer: thanks for the help. just tried it and didn't work unfortunately :-(
<RedShift> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !convertfs | RedShift
<ubotu> convertfs: in-place filesystem conversion. In component universe, is extra. Version 20050113-1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 116 kB
<montoya> Why kdevelop run in english!!! My locale is set to italian
<KDan> it installs all the other sensible dependencies... e.g. ieee80211, etc
<LjL> RedShift: (note that's *dangerous*, only do it if you've got nothing to lose on the partition)
<KDan> well, 2 of them anyway
<bulmer> KDan: am struggling with my ACX11 card too..have not tried ndiswrapper yet..
<doopsie> yup. that part i nkow =)
<vinylgirl> Hm, my WiFi adapter always shows as eth1 and not wlan0. I already changed things in vi /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<vinylgirl> but it doens't help... How the fuck can I fix this ?
<bulmer> well i had acx11 work on suse with ndiswrapper just have with ubuntu yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DBO> vinylgirl, watch the language please
<LjL> !language | vinylgirl
<ubotu> vinylgirl: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> !language | vinylgirl
<DBO> I win
<IdleOne> vinylgirl, start by not swearing in here please this is a family type channel
<stefg> ok,
<bulmer> vinylgirl: whats so wrong with having an interface name eth1 instead of wlan1 ?
<LjL> DBO: you didn't have the family friendly part. you lose
<DBO> you cheated
<LjL> DBO: ubotu ain't cheating :P
<stefg> BTW, DBO i owe some OSS royalties for the code snippets yu gave me in summer... the box works now and we have a happy old lady with email
<vinylgirl> bulmer: well it's a pain in the ass. And the same device shows as wlan0 in Debian, after editing the udev configuration
<KDan> bulmer: hmm.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingUbuntuOnADellLatitudeX1?highlight=%28dell%29 seems to imply that i need some sort of "ipw2200" driver
<vinylgirl> ... but, *sigh*, the udev configuration in Ubuntu differs from DEbian
<DBO> stefg, Id be lying if I said I remembered =P
<KDan> and remove ieee80211
<HHak> thanks for your help, i posted a question in the forums ...
<bulmer> KDan: we must do what it takes to get it working  :)
<unfun> How do I acces the terminal through my key board?
<stefg> DBO: awk.... textfiles with increasing number... anyway, thanks a lot
<HHak> logging out
<DBO> stefg, remember now, glad it worked out for you =)
<StingRay> Can somebody tell if I can edit the login manager?
<sugarray> buenas
<psycode> for some reason i have no internet access from my ubuntu machine. i get an ip from the router, but that's about it. can someone help me with that? (im a windows user usually) - how can i for example check my defauly gateway settings?
<sugarray> alguien en castellano?
<LjL> !es | sugarray
<ubotu> sugarray: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<QwertyM> unfun, hit alt f2, search terminal and hit enter
<Silverboi> Hi guys..just wanted to know if anyone has successfully installed and booted Ubuntu with a USB harddisk on a MacIntel laptop?
<stefg> psycode: DNS trouble?
<StingRay> Can somebody tell me if I can restrict some users to graphical login of ubuntu?
<psycode> stef, nope, i tried google.com's ip.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! How do I find out if /boot/grub is on (hd0,0)... (hd1,0)... ??
<psycode> stefg, that was for you^
<stefg> got it... still chewing on it
<psycode> stefg, how can i check my default gateway?
<chimera_> Is it possible to use emerald without beryl for perfs?
<stefg> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<chand|> psycode: $ route
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<psycode> stefg, yup that's incorrect:) how can i change the default gateway?
<stefg> Psycode just edit the file with root privilegs and save it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vil93-1-82-67-173-27.fbx.proxad.net]  by LjL
<the_conley> i dont think you can StingRay
<psycode> stefg, anything i need to do for changes to take affect?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<the_conley> that doesnt really make sense at all...
<bulmer> StingRay: look for /etc/securetty or /etc/usertty  that may restrict such user login via tty
<stefg> psycode: sudo ifdown eth*, sudo ifup eth*
<stefg> or whatever your NIC is called
<the_conley> ah, well yea
<the_conley> ok theres that, forgot
<the_conley> i thought you meant locally
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Please help a n00b out! :) How do I find out if /boot/grub is on (hd0,0)... (hd1,0)...?
<bulmer> UbuntuN00B_HBG: do an ls -la  /boot/grub
<the_conley> you arent trying to restrict them to use graphical, just to log in locally
<psycode> stefg, doesn't help :( is there a different way to check my current gateway? (not the config file itself)
<bulmer> and find the file called menu.lst
<ken> hello!
<ken>  Please help:Firefox doesn't remember passwords for mail.yahoo.com. I checked that yahoo.com was not placed in edit>preferences>security>password-exceptions and it is NOT still firefox never asks me when i enter a userid/password whether it wants to remember the password or not (this happens only for yahoo.com, on other sites firefox happily asks me whether it should remember the password or not).
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: thnx! trying it now!
<stefg> psycode: there's a GUI-applet for it in System-Admin-Network
<psycode> stefg, that's a bit of a problem since i can only access its shell :\
<ollekalle> anyone have an idea on why I have a 3-pin connector on my new PCI card and how shall use it?
<bulmer> UbuntuN00B_HBG: also try the mount command and it should show which /dev/haXX is your /  on
<StingRay> I will check them bulmer. Thanks
<stefg> psycode: no, then all you can do is edit the config-file
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: well... did it... (Ive edited menu.lst to change the grub background splash) but I dont find any (hd0,0)...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: ok
<diminthedam> hey folks! just installed windows over my ubuntu, as a dual boot. Can someone guide me through correctly restoring the GRUB, whilst presering the windows install, please?
<stefg> psycode: but a reboot should fix it, if the gateway is right then
<KDan> man!... i can't even seem to get the wired connection working!
<psycode> stefg, k thx
<drivera90> So, does anyone here know of any Ubuntu-compatible GameBoy Advance emulators?
<indypende> hi!
<Blissex> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* willskills is away: moving out :o
<Blissex> diminthedam: the link above probably helps...
<indypende> someone can help me writing a line in /etc/fstab for an ext3 partition?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: well... 'mount -l' tells me that /boot is on dev/sda1 but nothing more...
<diminthedam> ubotu: i have read the 1st guide, but i dont know which of thise options keeps the windows booting as well
<Blissex> indypende: surely someone could, but you could just look for examples.
<Blissex> diminthedam: probably all of them :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.106.229.203]  by LjL
<indypende> Blissex, sorry
<indypende> i read a lot of documentation
<indypende> but i don't know
<bulmer> UbuntuN00B_HBG: and what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst tells you about hd0 ?
<Blissex> diminthedam: in any case getting GRUB to boot a MS Windows partition is two lines...
<Blissex> indypende: surely you have an 'ext3' line in your existing '/etc/fstab' Just change the first two columns.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<doopsie> can someone teach me how to install gspcav1-20061216.tar.gz 2 from http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/ ? it's suppose to be the driver for the inbult webcam in my laptop. i extracted it already, but cannot seem to find a readme or install file
<psycode> stefg, a reboot did the job :) thanks!
<stefg> np
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: ok... so I should be able to read it out in that file...? ok!
<indypende> Blissex, i have the root partition only
<Blissex> indypende: ahhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.107.89.76]  by LjL
<stefg> doopsie: that's simply too complex if you never compiled before...
<diminthedam> blissex: ??
<doopsie> sigh. are there general instructions lying around somewhere?
<Blissex> indypende: anyhow it will be something like '/dev/SOMETHING /mnt/SOMETHIN2 ext3 default 0 1'
<indypende> Blissex, i want the partition to be readeable and writeable for every user
<Two-Si1> hello
<goqsane> Hello, how can I mount a CD/DVD disk on my Ubuntu Live CD in order to burn things on them? (Nautilius-cd-burner asks me to put the CD into the drive, despite it's already there)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: well, it SEEMS like its in (hd0,0), and Ive added the line 'splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/36907-Blu.xpm.gz' but it doesnt work
<indypende> Blissex, i know the bases of fstab
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bulmer: the filename is correct
<ken> exit
<Blissex> indypende: that you cannot do via '/etc/fstab', but via UNIX style permissions.
<RedShift> what
<RedShift> there's no /etc/resolv.conf??
<ambros> Hi all
<stefg> doopsie: First of all you've got to set up all the tools necessary (40-50 MB download) then you need all the dev-packages for sdl and sdl itself, set that up... then you need checkinstall... then you need to compile and package up a driver module.. install that... see what i mena?
<Infeliz> :-F
<Blissex> indypende: do something like 'chmod a+rwxt' on the top directory in that filesystem.
<indypende> Blissex, but there is a lot of options. defaults let only root write on the partition
<orangefly> what's a good intranet IM for ubuntu server....???....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<goqsane> well no ideas as to my problem? ;P
<goqsane> how can I mount a CD/DVD disk on my Ubuntu Live CD in order to burn things on them? (Nautilius-cd-burner asks me to put the CD into the drive, despite it's already there)
<Blissex> indypende: no, not at all. 'defaults' means to let anybody who has permission to write. If the top directory in that filesystem is owned by 'root' and writable only by 'root' then of course only 'root' can write to it.
<Blissex> goqsane: you must not mount if you want to write or append.
<Blissex> goqsane: if mounted (append) then unmount it first.
<indypende> ok
<Blissex> orangefly: Jabber is pretty cool.
<wyatt_earp> greetings ... has any ever experience really really slow login times (like 20sec from providing username to password prompt) ?
<RedShift> wyatt_earp: via ssh?
<Two-Six> hello
<Blissex> wyatt_earp: apparently <wyatt_earp> has :-).
<wyatt_earp> yeah
<orangefly> where do you download it....???....
<goqsane> Blissex, yeah, but what kind of filetype should I specify in the mount command then?
<wyatt_earp> yes Blissex
<Blissex> orangefly: use Synaptic or 'aptitude'
<Blissex> goqsane: no 'mount' for writing.
<RedShift> wyatt_earp: check your dns settings
<goqsane> oh, wait, so what must I do then Blissex ?
<goqsane> it's not mounted apparently
<goqsane> but it asks me to put a blank CD and doesn't detect it inside I think
<Blissex> wyatt_earp: anyhow all SSH issues are easy do diagnose with 'ssh -v -v', tells you exactly.
<goqsane> (as I try to retry)
<Blissex> goqsane: then eject and reinsert.
<wyatt_earp> i'm ssh-ing to the IP address though ... would that still be a problem ?
<goqsane> done that :/
<goqsane> hmm
<indypende> Blissex, if i mount the partition in /media/data , how can i make /media data readable and writeable for normal user?
<Blissex> goqsane: otherwise you may have *two* writers and Nautilus is using the wrong one.
<orangefly> ty....
<Blissex> indypende: as I mentioned, 'chmod a+rwxt /media/data'
<RedShift> wyatt_earp: no but check the dns settings on the remote host (the host you're connecting to)
<illu45> hi
<wyatt_earp> ok
<stefg> indypende: sudo chmod 777 /media/data
<stefg> this means anyone can delete your data
<goqsane> nope still doesn't see the disc and I have chosen the right burner (I only have one)
<goqsane> :/
<elyon> Good morning.
<Blissex> stefg: that's why I added 't' to the permissions.
<indypende> thanks all
<Two-Six> hello
<wyatt_earp> right now ... no DNS is working on that system Blissex
<indypende> thanks Blissex stefg
<elyon> Could someone please point me in the right direction to get my 3D card performing better in Ubuntu?  Right now even Google Earth is too slow to be usable.
<Two-Six> I need help with madwifi, does anybody her know anything about this
<Blissex> elyon: bad news -- it is only feasible if you got NVIDIA or a very few other models.
<wyatt_earp> err ... not working i mean Blissex
<goqsane> oh well, I'll try playing around
<pouderStream> guys any clue how to install flashplayer in opera.In FF is working fine. rel: EdgyEft
<goqsane> maybe I'll plug it in as master
<goqsane> and not slave
<goqsane> or something
<goqsane> :/
<elyon> Blissex, so my Radeon is pretty useless in Linux?
<Two-Six> in fact in need help with lots of stuff
<Blissex> Two-Six: try #wireless, but MADwifi is a bit of a mess.
<Blissex> elyon: no, just a bit more complicated to setup.
<elyon> ah
<Two-Six> why do you say its a mess
<Blissex> elyon: the ATI drivers for GNU/Linux are not quite as good as the NVIDIA ones.
<Blissex> elyon: anyhow look at this:
<Blissex> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aoirthoir> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<Aoirthoir> Just thought I would let yall know
<Two-Six> I mean it totally defeats me, and it does seem to be pretty hard to get it to work and can be dangerous
<elyon> Thanks, Blissex.
<Two-Six> how do you leave and join another channel?
<LjL> Two-Six: /part, and /join #channel
<Two-Six> thanks /part
* stefg was tempted to say: Alt-F4 to leave a channel
<LjL> stefg: no, that's used to kick a random user. or at least that's what the -offtopic topic often says
<stefg> yup, that's what i was thinking of
<shriphani> guys i notice a few changes in source-o-matic
<stefg> shriphani: me, too....
<shriphani> where is the security.ubuntu.com repository ?
<LjL> uhm... at security.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> is that a trick question? :P
<Infeliz> lol
<Infeliz> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Infeliz> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<shriphani> LjL, i didnt see that in source o matic
<k0> anyone know how to change the gnome-panel default names like "applications" "places"
<k0> ??
<maynard> hello all
<KDan> ok, so i can't seem to get the wired connection working either. for some reason the light remains orange at the back of my laptop. dhclient of course finds nothing. iconfig looks fine, except it of course doesn't have the dhcp details...
<LjL> shriphani: well, yeah, it misses -updates too for that matter. i think that should be fixed
<KDan> this is a connection that would work fine if i was in windows, so not quite sure why it should just not work under ubuntu
<shriphani> my sources.list disappeared when i was trying to compile ffmpeg from source
<shriphani> source-o-matic offers 6 repos now
<LjL> shriphani: well   deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<LjL> (if you have universe and multiverse, that is)
<n2diy> k0: yes, right click on them, and select prefrences.
<shriphani> erm i am using dapper
<maynard> Does any one have time to point me in the right direction for getting dual displays to work on the live CD?
<n2diy> k0: yes, right click on them, and select preferences.
<stefg> KDan: it was found that due to a timing problem during boot, the dhcp-request sometimes is mad before the interface is up... try a manual 'sudo dhclient' and see if you get a lease then
<hikenboot> hello all---can anyone tell me what the advantage of using ltsp instead of just xnest sessions thru X window
<k0> n2diy:there no options to select prefences
<KDan> stefg: nerp. it tries a bunch of diferent "interval"s and then fails
<KDan> all the while through it complains that "Network is down"
<k0> but there is edit menu
<tale_> with vim using Fedora it remembers the last place I edited in a file and when I reopen the file, it puts the cursor back on the last line that I edited.  Does anyone know what option this is that I need to enable?  Ubuntu doesn't enable it by default.
<k0> but that doesnt have a way of editing the names
<n2diy> k0: are you using Dapper?
<k0> just to select what u want see to in the menu
<k0> no edgy
<indypende> Blissex, hi
<kbg_20> hi! i just installed edgy..and am not happy with firefox 2..would like to downgrade to 1.5.. downloaded the tar and running from mozilla site. extracting and running the firefox executable inside that folder shows up the following error : "./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./firefox-bin: not found" while firefox-bin is well and truly there.. whats happening? :-/ am using edgy amd64
<indypende> Blissex, i do the sudo chmod 777 /media/data
<n2diy> k0: ok that explains it, another reason to stick with Dapper.
<k0> thought u could use gconf-editor
<indypende> Blissex, but i can't write on the directory as normal user
<k0> but cant find anything helpfull
<Blissex> indypende: it was almost the same but better to do 'sudo chmod a+rwxt /media/data'
<shriphani> erm can some benevolent user pastebin me his sources.list (dapper)
<[pwned] > HELP!!!!
<Blissex> indypende: note that you said the filesystem was 'ext3'...
<stefg> !easysource | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<indypende> Blissex, ext3
<KDan> stefg: no other ideas?
<diminthedam> Blissex: i reinstalled the grub, but now i cant get windows to load
<Blissex> indypende: so it *must* work as indicated.
<scheuri> hi all
<Blissex> diminthedam: two lines:
<stefg> KDan: firmware or driver not there?
<[pwned] > how do i upgrade to 6.10 if i dont have a disk?
<shriphani> stefg, erm i miss a few repos using source-o-matic
<diminthedam> blissex: what does that mean?
<shriphani> like security.blah blah
<k0> blissex:not pointing to the right windows patiton
<KDan> hmm
<scheuri> anyone know "the" alternative for Konversation within Gnome?
<diminthedam> blissex: ok, but how do i change it?
<meng> <scheuri> anyone know "the" alternative for Konversation within Gnome? -->xchat
<scheuri> meng: thanks
<Blissex> diminthedam: 'title MS Windows' and 'chainload (hdN)+1'
<Blissex> diminthedam: 'title MS Windows' and 'chainloader (hdN)+1'
<stefg> shriphani: dapper or edgy?
<diminthedam> blissex: where do i do this? in grub command line?
<scheuri> anyone know if there is a chance to "convert" all mails and structure of Kmail to Evolution?
<Blissex> diminthedam: '/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<tale_> [pwned] , change /etc/apt/sources.list so that all occurrences of dapper are edgy.  Then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shriphani> stefg dapper
<Vegeta^> Does anyone know a good website filtering software? I tried seaching the Synaptic, but didn't find any.
<stefg> k
<kurei> hi, my java enterprise edition wont continue with its setup after executing the .bin... how do i go about?
<tale_> Vegeta^,  squid
<shadowhywind> i was wondering is there a easy way to upgrade from 32 to 64bit, without a full reinstall?
<n2diy> scheuri: did you try import?
<LjL> Vegeta^, what kind of 'filtering'?
<kbg_20> shadowhywind, no
<tale_> any vi experts in here?
<mnoir> tale - yes but you might like #vim
<scheuri> n2diy: as in import functions of Evolution? last time I checked there was no such option within Ubuntu 6.06 and its evolution...but I will check again
<Vegeta^> LjL: Just blocking some certain websites (with password).
<stefg> shriphani: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39336/ but point it away from the german mirrors... we are busy 'nuff over here :-)
<Belisarivs> Hi. Could anyone help me with Prism wifi card?
<n2diy> scheuri: ok, I don't use Evolution, so it was just a guess.
<tale_> mnoir, I just want to know what setting to have vim remember the last edit in a file so when I reopen the file it puts the cursor back on that line
<drivera90> So what do I do on Ubuntu when I want to game?
<shriphani> stefg, so i change the german thingies to us or something ?
<mnoir> tale - i don't know - more reason to go to #vim :)
<shriphani> like de to us
<blizzkid> Hello all. I still didn't manage to get my sound working after googling for a month, and trying every single suggested "solution". Anyone in here could help me out?
<scheuri> n2diy: ah, okay...well...I am using maildir...so...but i have quite a good structure within Kmail which I dont want to loose
<kbg_20> hi! how do i run firefox 1.5 in edgy? I dont like ff 2 at all :(
<stefg> shriphani: simply edit out all the de. prefixes
<shriphani> ok stefg
<elyon> Well, Blissex - no luck with that.  Followed the instructions but still doesn't work... thanks, though.
<timbobsteve> hey all
<n2diy> scheuri: ok, I don't use Evolution, so good luck.
<tritium> !sound > blizzkid
<scheuri> n2diy: thanks...;)
<Infeliz> this channel dont work...million questions at the sam time
<Belisarivs> Could anyone help me with Prism wifi card?
<Zaggynl> What directories make up the linux OS?
<diminthedam> blissex: where in menu.1st do i put those lines?
<LjL> !dansguardian | Vegeta^, although it doesn't seem to do precisely what you want
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<elyon> Zaggy, all of them :)
<blizzkid> tritiu: thanks, but I've tried all of that too
<Blissex> diminthedam: at the end usually.
<Zaggynl> elyon, O.o apart from /home
<blizzkid> tritium: thanks, but I've tried all of that too
<kbg_20> Zaggynl, what makes you ask that may i know?
<mnoir> Zaggynl: these -> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<elyon> kbg - sounds like he's going to write a clevel "virus" that will delete those directorys? :)
<[pwned] > tale_: it didnt work. i have a copy d/l but it wont run?
<Belisarivs> Could anyone help me with Prism wifi card?
<kbg_20> elyon, interesting idea ;) :D
<KDan> ok, where are the modules i can insmod, on the ubuntu cd?
<tale_> [pwned] , are you running dapper now?
<LjL> Vegeta^: also i think most "normal" proxies will allow you to blacklist sites, though i don't know how many will let you set a password to still access them if you have it
<[pwned] > yeah
<orangefly> what's the best jabber client for a windows machine....???....
<Vegeta^> LjL: I tried that, but couldn't succesfully install it due to some dependency problems.. Does Squid filter websites that way?
<kbg_20> orangefly, i would say PSI
<Zaggynl> kbg_20, friend of mine wonders how much ubuntu takes
<Zaggynl> mnoir, thanks
<aphexian> morning
<kbg_20> Zaggynl, you mean a default install?
<Zaggynl> kbg_20, yeah
<waterpear> eh, a few gigs
<LjL> Vegeta^: squid probably also makes the coffee for you... if you can configure it ;)
<kbg_20> Zaggynl, around 2-2.5 gb i would say
<[pwned] > tale_:how do i change to edgy?
<Zaggynl> kbg_20, ah okay
<tale_> [pwned] , please answer my question.  Are you running dapper right now
<stefg> upgrade
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[pwned] > tale_: yes
<LjL> Vegeta^: proxies i've tried are wwwoffle and middleman. i think middleman has a few of that kind of options, and is relatively easy to setup, but IIRC it was a bit quirky
<tale_> [pwned] , check out the instructions ubotu just mentioned
<n2diy> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sinisterguy> how do you blacklist modules in ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sinisterguy about blacklist | sinisterguy, see the private message from Ubotu
<nova> need help with mic. Recording program states, my audio capture setting are invalid, and to correct them. It was working before, now it wont. I checked to make sure my mic is on. Still nothing...
<[pwned] > tale_: i am thanks
<Vegeta^> LjL: Hehe ok, I'll try that. Is there 3rd party softwares for linx that can block?
<Zaggynl> kbg_20, is that including swap and all?
<nova> need help with mic. Recording program states, my audio capture setting are invalid, and to correct them. It was working before, now it wont. I checked to make sure my mic is on. Still nothing...
<kbg_20> Zaggynl, no...
<Zaggynl> hmm
<stefg> !repeat | nova
<ubotu> nova: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scheuri> anyone ever tried to convert KMail (mails and structure in maildir format) to Evolution?
<vincenz> Hello everyone
<waterpear> Vegeta^, technically, pretty much all software is third party
<LjL> Vegeta^, possibly. i normally just stay in the safe realm of the repositories.
<kbg_20> Zaggynl, exclude swap and boot..comes to 2-2.5 gb approx
<waterpear> in linux
<sinisterguy> LjL: thanks
<LjL> and yeah, waterpear has a point ;)
<vincenz> Hello, Anyone know how I can get tvout(s-video) to work with an ATI card? Additionally, if I want sound, do I still need to use the headphones or can I also send this through the s-video cable?
<Zaggynl> kbg_20, ah okay
<Blissex> vincenz: bad news usually.
<vincenz> Blissex: oh?
<Blissex> vincenz: look at the Gatos project though.
<aphexian> [vincenz]  what kind of outputs does the card have?
<shadowhywind> isn't s-video just video no sound
<vincenz> Ok, so how do I get image onto my s-video output?
<aphexian> you should be able to run an s-video cable from your tv to your ati card
<aphexian> thats what i'm doing too
<aphexian> but you won't get sound
<shadowhywind> i would think treat it as a external monitor and just cycle through monitors
<pupcia> zsssa
<vincenz> aphexian: what do you need to do to set it up?
<maynard> hi all
<aphexian> all i did was set up my computer as normal with a montiro
<aphexian> monitor
<diminthedam> blissex: like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39338/
<maynard> Is there a relatively easy way to get dual displays working using the AMD64 live cd and an ATI card?
<aphexian> then i turned the system off and set up my tv with the s-video out
<Blissex> diminthedam: you need just the second line and split over two. and with "n" replaced by the number of the MS Windows partition.
<Blissex> diminthedam: wait a second for a better exple.
<vincenz> aphexian: could I see a copy of your xorg.conf?
<aphexian> vincenz: i didn't change the xorg file at all
<vincenz> aphexian: not even to get two monitors?
<aphexian> ohhhhh, sorry, i'm not running two monitors
<Blissex> diminthedam: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/BootMenu#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu
<aphexian> member:vincenz i'm just running ubuntu throught my tv
<vincenz> aphexian: oh right, so how do you switch to tv mode?
<vincenz> oh!
<vincenz> But how do you switch the card to the tvout (s-video)?
<diminthedam> blissex: ok, last question,
<diminthedam> blissex: how do i find what nuber the wind part is?
<Blissex> diminthedam: anyhow you need to put '(hdN,M)+1' not use '+1' on the 'chainloader' line, just to be sure.
<aphexian> vincenz: i didn't have to switch anything on the card. once the s-video cable was connected to the tv, i booted it up and everything worked fine
* vincenz nods
<Blissex> diminthedam: do 'fdisk -l /dev/hd? | grep NTFS'
<Blissex> diminthedam: do 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd? | grep NTFS'
<Belisarivs> Could anyone help me with Prism wifi card?
<vincenz> alright
<vincenz> b
<Blissex> Belisarivs: it should ''just work''. Try #wireless too.
<Blissex> diminthedam: what does that command say?
<joth> Can someone help me
<joth> please?
<diminthedam> blissex: no response
<mitch__> hey guys, i wonder if someone could help me with a problem...i just installed the kde desktop and my wireless connection won;t work anymore...any ideas?
<Blissex> diminthedam: you don't have a MS Windows partition :-)
<Blissex> diminthedam: just in your imagination :-)
<aphexian> joth: do you have a question?
<maynard> Is there a relatively easy way to get dual displays working using the AMD64 live cd and an ATI card please?
<diminthedam> blisex: but i do!
<Blissex> diminthedam: try to do then 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the reslt to the pastebin.
<joth> I'm trying to partition my hard disk to install Windows on it, but I'm not sure how to without losing all the data on my laptop at the moment.
<Blissex> maynard: yes.
<diminthedam> blissex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39340/
<joth> I only have one partition at the moment, which I can't change the size of while it's mounted.
<Blissex> joth: if the disk has no free areas, bad news. It can be done, but you should not try to do it without a lot more knowledge.
<maynard> Blissex:  :D  Can you point me in the right direction?
<joth> Damn
<meng> <joth> I only have one partition at the moment, which I can't change the size of while it's mounted. -->gparted live cd?
<aphexian> joth: i've never had to do that but this link might help: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<kbg_20> meng,  but joth will still lose data right?
<joth> If I reduce the size of this partition, will it lose any of the data on it?
<ward_> you can resize the partitions
<Blissex> diminthedam: it is partition '/dev/hda3' and it is a FAT32 partition.
<meng> <kbg_20> meng,  but joth will still lose data right? --> safer method is using a proprietary tool
<ozfrog> hello - can i set the " numbers lock " button to ON at boot -time somewhere?
<J-_> my cpu is running at 50c, is that good? -.-
<J-_> I don't think it is, but i could be wrong
<Blissex> joth: if you like to live dangerously, use a liveCD ad <meng> suggests and resize it.
<meng> esp with NTFS is concerned
<mitch__> hey guys, i wonder if someone could help me with a problem...i just installed the kde desktop and my wireless connection won;t work anymore...any ideas?
<derFlo> what command do i need to start gnuboy-sdl (is the pakage name)?
<ward_> mitch__; don't repeat
<kbg_20> meng, exactly.. with gparted/fdisk resizing WILL involve losing data right?
<Blissex> diminthedam: so you would have 'chainloader '(hd0,2)+1'
<Blissex> diminthedam: so you would have 'chainloader (hd0,2)+1'
<Blissex> kbg_20: not necessarily, but it is rather risky. Not totally reliable.
<meng> <kbg_20> meng, exactly.. with gparted/fdisk resizing WILL involve losing data right? --> kinda forgot parted use anyway, i've been using Partition Magic instead
<kbg_20> Blissex, hmm..ok
<ward_> mitch__: we need to know if its been detected type ifconfig and paste it to pastebin
<kbg_20> meng, ok :)
<sephirot1> hi, i have 2pcs connected together, but when I type ifconfig -a i cannot see the ethernet device.
<sephirot1> Whats up with that? damaged hardware?
<Blissex> kbg_20: 'parted' and 'gparted' will try to shrink the filesystem before shrinking the partition, but that is a bit tricky.
<Blissex> kbg_20: it often works well. Depends on the filesystem.
<sephirot1> anyone? :(
<meng> Blissex> kbg_20: 'parted' and 'gparted' will try to shrink the filesystem before shrinking the partition, but that is a bit tricky. --> start praying if ya do?
<mitch__> ward : is there any reason that would change from installing the kde desktop...it was working fine before i installed it?
<Blissex> meng: yes... :-)
<derFlo> what command do i need to start gnuboy-sdl (is the pakage name)?
<derFlo> what command do i need to start gnuboy-sdl (is the pakage name)?
<derFlo> what command do i need to start gnuboy-sdl (is the pakage name)?
<ward_> mitch__; perhaps you need to configure the device again through ifconfig?
<kbg_20> I have one question about write access by non-root users to mounted fat partitions... I tried using "rw,users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true" as mount options in fstab but did not work..?
<Henry|> Hey there guys
<Henry|> Is anyone here not busy at the moment?
<Henry|> I'm finally getting into a linux based distribution after sitting on the idea for a year or two
<Henry|> and I decided to go with Ubuntu as my first
<Blissex> derFlo: usually, repeat your question not more often than every 5 minutes...
<vincenz> aphexian: So you're saying that if you plug in the s-video cable it works auttomatically? I'd still like to see your xorg.conf if possible
<kbg_20> Henry|, great! a warm welcome :)
<derFlo> Blissex: nobody wants to help me :(
<androxxl> hello can someone help me with apt-get update I got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39319/
<Henry|> Thanks, so anyways, here is my problem
<sephirot1> Henry|: you took quite a long time sitting on it :P i just closed my eyes and dived into it :)
<Henry|> After the initial splash screen after I hit (Where it says Start or install Ubuntu)
<ambimom> henry: just talk in here LOL
<Blissex> derFlo: you have to be patient and perhaps add more details to your question.
<Henry|> it freezes on the loading screen
<Henry|> where the bar bounces to the left and the right
<diminthedam> blissex: like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39341/
<katarzyna> komercyjna
<derFlo> Blissex: what details should you need?
<erUSUL> androxxl: can you connect to other sites?
<Henry|> I'm using an AMD 4400+ X2 64-Bit
<ambimom> henry: after you press install?
<meng> <Henry|> where the bar bounces to the left and the right --> are you on a high?
<androxxl> yes
<Henry|> I've tried the 32 bit and the 64 bit install
<derFlo> Blissex: i ONLY want to know the command to start gnuboy-sdl..
<Henry|> Meng: Nope
<mitch__> ward: seems to be detected ok...there is no Network manager that come up though in kde
<waterbear> derFlo, you want the command "sdlgnuboy"
<Henry|> Ambimom: It's directly after the initial splash screen, but before you choose a language
<Blissex> diminthedam: you don't need the 'root' and 'savedefault' lines, perhaps 'makeactive'.
<siv0x> Can someone tell me the alsa or amixer command to set my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS to my default sound card?
<ambimom> henry: the problem may be 64 bit
<derFlo> waterbear: maybe ill check it
<Henry|> I tried both images
<derFlo> waterbear: yes thats it thanks
<waterbear> derFlo, I prefer visualboyadvance for gameboy emulation though
<meng> <siv0x> Can someone tell me the alsa or amixer command to set my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS to my default sound card? --> disable offending card in BIOS
<ambimom> henry: have you tried loading just the live cd?  what happens?
<diminthedam> blissez: ok, replaced with 'makeactive'. will try a reboot
<Henry|> By livecd, do you mean the CD on which I burned the .iso onto?
<ambimom> henry: if the live cd works, then it should install
<siv0x> meng: its easier for me to do it this way, i just cant remember the cmd.
<ambimom> henry: just try to use the live cd ...change boot and boot into live cd
<ozfrog> hello - can i set the " numbers lock " button to ON at boot -time somewhere?
<ambimom> henry: then try the applications
<siv0x> meng: i'm not really having much of a problem untill i try to use my headphones.
<Henry|> Ambimom: When you say livecd, are you reffering to the CD I burned the image onto?
<Music_Shuffle> yeah
<meng> <siv0x> meng: its easier for me to do it this way, i just cant remember the cmd. --> so the case is you got SB card and you have mobo with sound?
<ambimom> henry: yes that's a live cd
<ambimom> henry: if you can use the applications before installing, try it
<Henry|> Ambimom: Alrighty, that's what I did. Let me list the steps I did to boot from it leading up to the freeze :)
<siv0x> meng: well, actually my sound is fine, just when i use headphones/mic its like they arent even plugged in.
<ambimom> henry: first see if you can use the applications....it may not be compatible with your system
<ambimom> henry: other linuxes might be better for 64 bit amd
<Henry|> Ambimom: I restarted the computer and pressed F8 to bring up the bios. I then chose to boot from my optical disk in which my live cd resides in. That brought me to the splash screen of Ubuntu. After I hit "Start or install ubuntu" it freezes at the next loading screen
<meng> <siv0x> checked the sound panel?
<Henry|> Ambimom: How can I use the applications before installing?
<meng> <siv0x> is all the offending volumes up and not muted?
<ambimom> henry: yes you can use the applications before installing
<siv0x> meng: were can i check this at, all i've checked is the alsamixer in terminal.
<Henry|> Ambimom: how?
<Theodor> Henry, reset your bios. I had that problem.
<Theodor> Your screen is turning freaky white, yes?
<meng> <siv0x> meng: were can i check this at, all i've checked is the alsamixer in terminal. --> i was refering to the GUI sound mixer, either in Gnome or KDE
<Henry|> Theodor: It stopped freezing at the loading screen where the bar went from the left to the right?
<ambimom> henry: see the applications icon at the top of the screen?
<Music_Shuffle> Edgy 64 works fine for almost everything. ./Shrug.
<Henry|> Theodor: With the 32 bit installation the colors are normal but it freezes afte rthe splash screen. On the 64 bit installation the colors are black and white
<Henry|> Ambimom: I'm currently in windows
<Henry|> I'm trying to install it on my second hard drive
<siv0x> meng: oh. no i've not checked that.
<ambimom> henry:  you can't
<katarzyna> 
<ambimom> henry:  you can dual boot on your primary
<katarzyna> aplikacja
<Music_Shuffle> You can if you change boot order, can't you?
<ambimom> henry:  first see if ubuntu is compatible with your system...boot into cd again and try the applications
* ozfrog has dual boot to secondary hard drive :)
<diminthedam> blissex: that worked a charm! thanks a million!
<Henry|> Ambimom: I can't get to the desktop
<Henry|> I can only get to the splash screen
<ambimom> ozfrog:  he's noobie
<Blissex> diminthedam: good, good!
<ambimom> henry: are you using cd? or image of cd?
<ozfrog> ambimom I.C just arived
<Music_Shuffle> Henry|, so when you boot the LiveCD, you only get to the splash screen?
<Henry|> I'm using a CD
<Henry|> Music: Yup
<ambimom> henry:  you change the boot order of your computer?
<Music_Shuffle> Err...stupid question perhaps, but how long have you waited?
<Henry|> Ambimom: If you mean by booting from my optical drive (so itll boot from disk) yes
<Music_Shuffle> If he hadn't, he wouldn't see the splash...
<Henry|> Is there anyway to boot on my second hard drive so I can install Ubuntu on that one?
<ambimom> henry: and you can't get to the desktop?
<Henry|> Ambimom: Nope
<Henry|> Ambimom: I presume that is after the splash screen
<siv0x> meng: would it be something like asoundconf list  then asound set-default-card <card> ?
<Music_Shuffle> Yes
<ambimom> henry: then your iso is defective or you can't use ubuntu on your system
<javb> Installed Xgl/Compiz .. didnt like it.. removed it and placed the backup files (xorg.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom) to their original place. but when starting GDM, it says "No servers were defined in the configuration file and XDMCP was disable. This can only be a configuration error. GDM has started a single server for you. You should log in and fix the configuration. Note that automatic and timed logins are disable." Any idea why this is appearing. I hi
<Music_Shuffle> Splash --> Desktop
<javb> t ENTER on that message and starts normally. just with a weird login manager. (Ubuntu Edgy)
<Henry|> Music: Ah
<calvarez> ubotu, flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meng> <siv0x> meng: would it be something like asoundconf list  then asound set-default-card <card> ? --> go ask someone else then, i could help in GUI space though
<ambimom> henry: if you're in the desktop....try to use applications
<Music_Shuffle> Henry|, and you've tried >1 disk and you're burning the iso's correctly?
<Henry|> Ambimom: Yeah, no luck there because I can't get to the desktop
<Music_Shuffle> He can't get into the desktop...
<martoss> how can i disable the check size_t is signed while running configure?
<Henry|> Music: I first accidently used a CD image with a DVD. That didn't boot at all. Then I tried the 32 bit image. That froze after splash screen during loading
<Henry|> Music: I then tried the 64 bit image with a CD
<Henry|> Music: Same freezing point, but black and white colors
<Music_Shuffle> Hmm.
<Henry|> Music: My CPU is a AMD 4400+ X2 64
<siv0x> meng: its fine, i got it, but were can i locate the GUI space at?
<Music_Shuffle> How long have you waited at the splash btw?
<apixelatedoffice> hello, I'm having a hard time with my sound configuration... I have what looks like a fancy sound card in the back... and a mic and phone in the front of my computer.  Anyways, I'll start with a simple question... which is going to utilize my sound for "live mixing" on my computer?... device via 8237 (Alsa mixer) ... OR realtek ALC850 rev 0 (OSS mixer)... I don't care about drivers or anything, I just want to know which devic
<apixelatedoffice> e can "do the most"... like, which device is more expensive and better technology.  thanks in advance.
<Henry|> Music: You mean to wait for the counter to go down to 0 if I dont touch anything?
<meng> <siv0x>Gnome or KDE?
* ambimom letting music_shuffle take over
<Henry|> :D
<Henry|> Sorry for the hassle
<Music_Shuffle> Henry|, like...if you click, nothing happens as well?
<siv0x> meng: KDE
<ambimom> henry: it's probably 64 bit that is causing problem, but others have installed it okay...i just not able to help
<mluser-work> anybody know when ubuntu plans to update clamav, mine has been complaining for two weeks that its out of date
<ambimom> henry:  good luck though
<Henry|> Music: Just so we're on the same page (I may not be)
<Henry|> Thanks
<Theodor> Henry|, have you downloaded the AMD version ?
<meng> <siv0x>lower right hand, there's this speaker icon? isnt?
<Henry|> Music: The splash screen is when it says "Check CD for errors" or "Memory" or "Start or Install Ubuntu" right?
<ambimom> theodor:  yikes, that's probably it!
<Henry|> Theodor: Yup
<Henry|> Yeah, I did
<ward_> Henry|: you can always try gentoo
<meng> <siv0x>right clicky on that and pop the option for the mixer
<Music_Shuffle> Doesn't really matter, the edgy kernel is the !generic one.
<Theodor> Man, your problem is the exact copy of mine when I was trying to install Ubuntu.
<Henry|> Theodor: Heh
<libervisco> Where is the gnashplugin in Ubuntu gnash package?
<Henry|> Theodor: What's your CPU?
<Music_Shuffle> Henry|, have you tried...the alternate install CD?
<siv0x> meng: k i found it
<Henry|> Music: Alternate install CD?
<libervisco> or.. how do I install gnash in firefox?
<Theodor> All I did is I reset the bios, it was something that has to do with the resolution.
<Music_Shuffle> Yes.
<Henry|> Music: I'm not familiar with it
<siv0x> meng: any control i need to turn up just to get my headset working right? or lower maybe too
<Theodor> Intel Centrino 1.7 GHZ.
<Henry|> Theodor: I am running in wide screen, if that's making any difference
<Music_Shuffle> There's an alternate install that's primarily text-based if I'm not mistaken.
<Swede> how do I configure ubuntu to send audio to the coaxial s/pdif contact?
<Music_Shuffle> I'd say try that one, you might be able to get that working.
<Henry|> Will do
<meng> <siv0x> check if wave and master is up
<Theodor> Henry|, my installation WORKED when I resotred it to wide screen ;p
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<apixelatedoffice> aside from the drivers, which is better technology... my realtek OSS mixer ... OR my via ALSA mixer?
<Henry|> Theodor: Heh
<Theodor> When I had it smaller, it never worked.
<Henry|> Theodor: What was your exact problem, CPU, and ISO used?
<Henry|> Theodor: Did you get a black and white screen when using a 64 bit iso, even though your CPU is 64 bit?
<Theodor> I was installing the 32bit.
<Henry|> ah
<Henry|> What CPU do you have?
<siv0x> meng: they are
<Theodor> Whatever I chose, I had my computer crash and the monitor went white with freaky effects.
<Henry|> yikes
<Theodor> Intel Centrino 1.7 GHZ "laptop"
<Henry|> 32 bit?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Theodor> ouip
<gansinho> please, how do I save the output of a command in a .txt file, for example the output of dmesg, which is very large
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Swede> how do I configure ubuntu to use the digital sound output?
<Theodor> gansinho, use |
<n2diy> gansinho: dmesg is a text file.
<meng> <siv0x> is the speaker icon below each one has no big cross on it?
<Henry|> So will it be possibile to boot up Ubuntu in Disc D, while Windows is in Disc C?
<Swede> hmm, perhaps i should get some drivers for my motherboard...
<meng> <siv0x>sry, above
<Henry|> so I won't have to partition anything
<Theodor> Henry|, yes. That's what I did.
<siv0x> meng: i'm having no trouble with sound, accept when i use my headset i get a little static, and my mic doesnt work
<Henry|> Theodor: Como?
<Music_Shuffle> Assuming yo uhave enough space, yeah.
<Theodor> Como ?
<slacker_nl> gansinho: dmesg > output saved or dmesg | less
<Henry|> Music: shouldn't be a problem
<Henry|> Theodor: How :p
<Theodor> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
<Henry|> Theodor: Is it pretty straight forward after the splash screen?
<Theodor> Henry|, yes.
<Henry|> Theodor: Will it just ask me what drive I want to install it to?
<gansinho> n2diy, I want to do something like "dmesg xyz name" and doing that, instead of seeing the output in the terminal, it would save for me in a txt file named "name"
<Henry|> Theodor: The only OS I have installed are just windows and mac
<meng> <siv0x> meng: i'm having no trouble with sound, accept when i use my headset i get a little static, and my mic doesnt work --> do the same, cept this time for the Mic options
<Maheanuu> Are there any Raid5 people in here this morning?
<Theodor> yeah baby
<Henry|> Alrighty
<Theodor> you need 2 have 2 though. One for swap, the other for the root /
<Gacoment> hello
<Theodor> you need to have 2***
<Henry|> Absolutely no idea what you mean by that, but alright
<Theodor> sorry, my finger tips are freezing.
<n2diy> gansinho: look in /var/log and you should see dmesg stored there.
<meng> <siv0x> do keep the mute on tho, no one loves echos, cept maybe hippies on a high
<gansinho> n2diy, thanks
<n2diy> ganadist: nada
<siv0x> meng: lmao
<Theodor> Any of you know where I can find a decent C++ compiler ?
<LjL> !gcc | Theodor
<ubotu> Theodor: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<siv0x> meng: not sure, um can i just pm you and we can talk about this, this is so annoying
<nova> Ok, my recording program captures my voice, but in teamspeak no one hears me...? any thoughts?
<fromvega> Yo guys
<Gacoment> Boy, what's the difference between Xgl and Xgl CVS?
<Theodor> mewh, I want to write C++ programs ...
<Maheanuu> I am trying to get dapper to recognize a bios created raid5 array, and it isn't showing a multidisk
<LjL> Theodor: GCC is the GNU Compiler Collection, including a C compiler, a C++ compilers and others, and it's certainly considered much more than 'decent' by most
<vincenz> yes it is
<Theodor> I see, thanks.
<vincenz> especially from 4.0
<n2diy> Gacoment: CVS stands for Concurrent Versioning System, it is the latest version.
<fromvega> Anybody knows the comand with the "alt" key, to make a "?" ?  eg. release "alt" + [somenumber] 
<LjL> Theodor: all programs you have on your system that were written in C++ were compiled using GCC (specifically, G++ is the GCC C++ compiler)
<Theodor> Interesting.
<n2diy> fromvega, google fo ascii codes.
<n2diy> fromvega, google for ascii codes.
<Theodor> fromvega, go to your Character map
<Theodor> you can find everything there.
<Gacoment> n2diy, is it stable?
<n2diy> Gacoment: maybe, it is experimental, bugs get fixed quickly.
<fromvega> I'm asking it coz my keyboard, after the ubuntu installation, the key "?/" is not working, just this key, this is not the keyboard coz i've tested some, and appears the same problem. Anyone knows a solution for it?
<Theodor> Okay, this is a really stupid question but how can I download GCC?
<Gacoment> n2diy, very well, thanks :D
<Theodor> I go to mirror sites and then what ?
<meng> <siv0x>~uguuuuuu, see PM
<mascanho> anyone using macmenu applet for gnome ?
<n2diy> Theodor: click on system-admin-synaptic, search for gcc, mark it for install, and then click on apply.
<yccheok> hi, anyone here familiar with launchpad?
<Theodor> n2diy, my Ubuntu box is not connected to the Internet.
<uu> hi, can anybody help: kernel crash when doing suspend to ram _second_ time (possibly hotplug cpu problem?) ?
<n2diy> Theodor: Bummer.
<calvarez> question! after installing the Adobe Flash plugin for firefox, firefox now crashes whenever I go to a flash site (I tried youtube and homestarrunner). Any ideas?
<kris> siema
<kris> jest ktos  polski
<LjL> Theodor: it's explained in the page Ubotu gave you. you need to install the build-essential package.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Theodor about software | Theodor, see the private message from Ubotu
<TooR4u> hi i want to change my samba passwd ... But it is displaying the error ""Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<TooR4u> Failed to change password for sri
<TooR4u> what is the problem?
<n2diy> Theodor: can you get a friend to do that for you, then you could grab his .deb, and move it to your machine?
<Pirate-king> good question calvarez
<LjL> !offline | Theodor
<ubotu> Theodor: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<Theodor> Okay, thanks LjL.
<Theodor> Time to read =)
<Swede> how do you remove the loginscreen, login in automaticly without writing password and gaining all administator rights?
<dredhammer> hello seasons greetings, i'm trying to install Edgy on a desktop but there is a problem , its one of the older motherboards that doesn't have a built in lan adapter so it uses wireless networking and for some reason the live disk does not recognize the adapter (its a linksys wireless usb adapter)
<Gacoment> n2diy, i am dapper. I find this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253. is it good?
<Gacoment> *have
<Gacoment> :p
<JosefK> !root > Swede
<n2diy> Gacoment: let me take a look at it.
<Music_Shuffle> 'I am dapper' XD
<Infeliz> yes u are dapper
<Gacoment> :D
<Gacoment> excuse me , but i am italian
<Gacoment> :p
<skukza> dredhammer, you need to install drivers for wireless to work using ndiswrapper
<skukza> google it
<Swede> huh, writing that in a terminal or what?
<dredhammer> how am i to install if theres no internet connection to get the ndswrapper?
<yccheok> hi, anyone here familiar with launchpad?
<LjL> Swede: how to ask for trouble, in other words? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/tr/desktop-tips.html
<Maheanuu> I have been working almost 2 weeks trying to set up a raid array and install Dapper on it, but when dapper starts the install, it sees each drive individually, and not as a multidisc array...  I have not been able to get past this as it keeps installing on hda
<LjL> Swede: writing what in terminal?
<duncan_> Hello: I'v just downloaded 2,3GB zip file and when trying to unzip it I get error:  invalid compressed data to inflate. Please tell me there is some way to fix it despite downloading it again.
<cacti> is there support for direct rendering for an ATI 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X ? I've searched the wiki and forums, and I don't see much information. Running Dapper Drake
<dredhammer> does the edgy disc come with ndiswrapper?
<noelferreira> hi people! hi have a ati graphic card sharing main memory? how can i configure the amount of memory of the graphic card?
<Maheanuu> If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate a pm so that we could walk thru this together
<dredhammer> so just doing apt-get would install?
<n2diy> Gacoment: I'm not familiar with XGL, just CVS, that is why I answered your CVS question.
<Music_Shuffle> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Music_Shuffle> dredhammer, looked for it in Synaptic?
<krups> amd64 edgy - eclipse package not working.
<skukza> he diesnt have access to the internet without it irconic eh
<Gacoment> n2diy, i have ati x700 mobility! is it work?
<n2diy> Gacoment: I don't know, I don't know anything about XGL.
<ceacro> hello world
<Swede> hello ceacro
<ceacro> you are so kind
<Gacoment> n2diy, but xgl has potenzial graphic use :P
<dredhammer> i don't kknow if it is in the edgy standard disc or if i might need to download the edgy dvd to have it
<n2diy> Gacoment: good for it!?
<ceacro> what version of ubuntu do you have folks?
<Music_Shuffle> Edgy 64.
<ceacro> I see
<n2diy> Dapper
<ceacro> I have MEPIS
<Gacoment> n2diy, yes i am interesting to activate the potenzial cube
<Gacoment> XD
<siv0x> anyone knwo how to setup a mic/headset that could help me out?
<ceacro> it is a mixed ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Gacoment, no AIGLX?
<ceacro> with Debian
<Gacoment> Music_Shuffle, i have dapper :p
<duncan_> Hello: I'v just downloaded 2,3GB zip file and when trying to unzip it I get error:  invalid compressed data to inflate. Please tell me there is some way to fix it despite downloading it again.
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh nvm then.
<ceacro> I have tried a lot of distros around
<ceacro> this is the best to me
<n2diy> Gacoment: good luck, I can't help you.
<siv0x> I just installed Teamspeak and i cant hear anyones mic, my mic is like its muted and my headset sounds aweful, the bass is going through my subwoofer instead of coming through my headset.
<ceacro> SIMPLY MEPIS can be downloades from its own home site
<siv0x> Can anyone help me set this up?
<lcatta> I am trying to get my wireless card working, and when I run lshw to see if the device is there it is listed, but it is listed as DISABLED. Does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<Gacoment> n2diy, are there multilanguage translations for ubuntu ?
<meng> <ceacro> si senor
<n2diy> ubotu Italian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gacoment> no
<n2diy> ubotu language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !italian is <alias> it
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> anyway that wasn't italian
<Swede> great, now it wont boot, get error 21 when grub is loading
<Gacoment> n2diy, exsist programm for traduction in multilanguage?
<n2diy> ubotu: italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ceacro> yes of course
<siv0x> anyone know how to setup a mic/headset that could help me out?
<siv0x> I just installed Teamspeak and i cant hear anyones mic, my mic is like its muted and my headset sounds aweful, the bass is going through my subwoofer instead of coming through my headset.
<meng> <siv0x>time to stop smoking weed?
<siv0x> meng: Never
<JosefK> has anyone managed to get TRAMP working with emacs-snapshot?
<ceacro> trivia questionnarie
<noelferreira> hi people! hi have a ati graphic card sharing main memory? how can i configure the amount of memory of the graphic card?
<Music_Shuffle> Err...what does that relate? Lol.
<JosefK> it seems to ignore all flavours of emacs that aren't GNU emacs21
<ceacro> what is the main advantage of having linux installed on the HH?
<lcatta> I am trying to get my wireless card working, and when I run lshw to see if the device is there it is listed, but it is listed as DISABLED. Does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<Gacoment> n2diy, in the italian chan they are bullshit
<LjL> !language | Gacoment
<ubotu> Gacoment: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ceacro> it is very simple
<JosefK> no emacs bods in here *sighs*
<Gacoment> LjL, language?
<LjL> Gacoment: "bullshit" is not a nice word.
<lord_nicon> Hi all
<ceacro> the main advantage of having LINUX installed on the hard disk is:......
<n2diy> Gacoment: I can't do anything about that.
<Music_Shuffle> Hi0.
<Gacoment> yes i know it
<Gacoment> :p
<ceacro> VIRUS FREE LOL
<lord_nicon> I got problem, I got Kubuntu for 64-bit PC... Ale I wan't to install Wine, is it possible?
<Nap> hi
<Gacoment> n2diy, you create a virus for them pc
<LjL> Gacoment: well, don't use swear words here.  anyway if you need help and can't speak english well, query me, and i will translate
<lord_nicon> I got problem, I got Kubuntu for 64-bit PC... Ale I wan't to install Wine, is it possible?
<ceacro> habla en espaol pues
<LjL> !es | ceacro
<ubotu> ceacro: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> Gacoment: I can't do anything about that either.
<Gacoment> LjL, ok
<lord_nicon> Again: I got problem, I got Kubuntu for 64-bit PC... Ale I wan't to install Wine, is it possible?
<lord_nicon> q;
<ceacro> 2nd question
<ceacro> what is AUTOMATIX?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lord_nicon> Can any1 help me?
<Gacoment> n2diy, i can it, but you know translator programm for ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> lord_nicon, err...with what again?
<lord_nicon> Again: I got problem, I got Kubuntu for 64-bit PC... Ale I wan't to install Wine, is it possible?
<ceacro> very good
<lord_nicon> With that Music_Shuffle
<ceacro> Congratulations !!!
<n2diy> Gacoment: no I don't.
<Gacoment> ok
<Music_Shuffle> You want to...install Wine on 64-bit Kubuntu?
<ceacro> 3rd question
<Music_Shuffle> Is it?
<lord_nicon> Yep
<Music_Shuffle> Yes its possible.
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<lord_nicon> Can U help me? (:
<Music_Shuffle> Check the forums, I saw a guide a day or so ago.
<Music_Shuffle> :o
<lord_nicon> Can U gave me an address?
<lord_nicon> (of forum)
<Music_Shuffle> No idea, you'll have to forum search a bit
<Music_Shuffle> Oh.
<ceacro> what is the name of the next UBUNTU version?????
<Music_Shuffle> http://kubuntuforums.net/
<Music_Shuffle> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<lord_nicon> Thx Music_Shuffle
<ceacro> very good
<selinuxium> hi all, Has anyone set up racoon ipsec and kvpnc ? I am trying to install racoon but I am getting module not found errors.
<ceacro> 4th question
<ceacro> what is the meaning of GNU????
<LjL> ceacro: GNU is Not Unix
<mnoir> gnu's not unix
<n2diy> ceacro: GNU stands for GNU Not Unix.
<ceacro> congratulations folks
<henzo> hello
<mnoir> without the 's, you are not correct.
<gOldZahN> what program to open .run?
<ceacro> this trivia questionnarie is for you....
<henzo> hey boys!!!
<siv0x> meng: ima go smoke another joint
<henzo> someone knows, how i can translate grub into spanish??
<ceacro> what do you use the command "alien" for?
<n2diy> ! spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<henzo> thanks
<skukza> ceacro, converting rpms to debs
<aphexian> ceacro: to phone home
<mnoir> ceacro: I don't
<ceacro> terrific.......
<ceacro> super
<SeanTater> Is there a way to cut down on digikam's space usage?
<gOldZahN> which program can open .run files?
<meng> <henzo> someone knows, how i can translate grub into spanish?? -->comer comida?
<n2diy> skukza: Alien converts them.
<dsquare> my gnome display panel crashed, but gimp is running, and i have unsaved art can anyone tell me how to get it please??
<tonyyarusso> gOldZahN: What are they for?  Chances are you don't need to.
<skukza> n2diy, thats what he asked
<gOldZahN> tonyyarusso, its my gfx driver^^
<n2diy> skukza: I missed the question.
<skukza> :P
<lord_nicon> g2g
<SeanTater> gOldZahN: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=RUN -- It sounds like something for windows machines --
<lord_nicon> bb all
<tonyyarusso> gOldZahN: iirc, .run is a self-extracting executable, so you chmod +x it and then ./file.run - just make sure there's not a packaged version somewhere.
<lord_nicon> Thks 4 help again Music_Shuffle and c U!
<siv0x> mnoir; sure you dont :P
<skukza> g0ldZahn, is it ati drivers?
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
<mnoir> i have not met an .rpm in a long time that i needed
<SeanTater> mnoir: early OO.o betas only came in rpm, that's the only reason I've used them
<mnoir> since most developers these days are packaging properly, the build processes are strong and using rh stuff is not that necessary :)
<siv0x> mnoir: i needed an rpm earlier and i couldnt figure it out, i had to look it up
<Vegeta^> In this guide about webpage filtering: http://software.newsforge.com/software/04/06/23/1521209.shtml , after I typed the commands with the 'iptables' under the section "Putting it in action", I can't acces the internet anymore. Can I "undo" those commands?
<dsquare> anyone?
<dsquare> can anyone tell me how to revive gimp?
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: do this --> sudo iptables -F
<dsquare> its still running but it's in the background somewhere
<skukza> hmm
<troughton> i am trying to get wow working through wine but am getting an error because of opengl i have my native graphics drivers installed but open gl seems to be broken how do i fix it ??
<skukza> ive enabled the multiverse repositories
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: it will kill the security in iptables but you should be able to access the internet
<dsquare> omg i found it
<dsquare> it was on another workspace.
<dsquare> sry
<mnoir> dsquare: tough situation - you might look for tmp files in /tmp
<mnoir> oic - good!
<dsquare> thanks mnoir i will remember that if i ever lose gimp..
<dsquare> :)
<Vegeta^> SeanTater: That didn't help, I still can't acces. "Unable to connect"...
<mnoir> prolly nothing was actually broke :)
<mnoir> DONT LOSE IT
<mnoir> sorry - emphasis
<dsquare> not at all i misclicked i think or it just got put on a diff space when gnome restarted.
<dsquare> im gonna go save my art now.. :)
<mnoir> :)
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: then in each command, replace -A with -D (append to delete) to get rid if the commands
<Alakazamz0r> http://googlesightseeing.com/maps?p=1215&c=&t=k&hl=en&ll=55.957443,-3.311411&z=17
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: pastebin-ing the output of sudo iptables -L would help too
<mnoir> Vegeta^: if the -F didnt work, the -D prolly wont either.  Did you just use commandline or did you store the commands for reuse?
<mnoir> or is there something else you didn't tell us you did :)
<Vegeta^> mnoir: It did work.
<mnoir> oh ok...
<mnoir> so you're whole again?
<fromvega> Hello
<Vegeta^> mnoir , SeanTater: The following command was the problem: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080 , why did it block everything?
<SeanTater> mnoir: In the back of my mind I was thinking the same thing -- quite surprising that -d worked
* mnoir invokes the memory of Emily Letella
<fromvega> I have added rules to iptables and changed ip_forward to 1. Now, how do I make them permanent, so they remain the same after a reboot?
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: because squid is not working correctly or is not on
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: every web connection (http / WWW) was redirected to yourself
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: but squid did not make new connections
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: so there was no data
<Vegeta^> SeanTater: Ok. How do I start squid? It doesn't quit say how.
<Vegeta^> ok..
<fromvega> Vegeta^: /etc/init.d/squid start
<pterk> Hi. I moved an debian sarge box to ubuntu server (dapper) a while ago. Now I need to hook up a USB-harddisk (which was used from time to time on sarge) but /etc/hotplug is missing. I tried 'apt-get install usbmgr module-init-tools udev' but to no avail. Doen anyone have an idea how to resolve this?
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: To be truthful , I don't know -- I spend more time with iptables than squid
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: I just knoe squid did not do it's job and that you should not use that until squid works
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: *know*
<troughton> i have my native nvidia installed but need opengl running and wine says it is not working can anyone help ??
<SeanTater> Vegeta^: what fromvega said
<erUSUL> !info hotplug dapper
<ubotu> Package hotplug does not exist in dapper
<erUSUL> !info usbmnrg dapper
<ubotu> Package usbmnrg does not exist in dapper
<erUSUL> !info usbmgr dapper
<ubotu> usbmgr: user-mode daemon which loads/unloads USB kernel modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-4 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Vegeta^> fromvega: I get [fail] ...
<LeeJunFan> anyone tried to debootstrap edgy recently (i386)? I get this: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /media/Seagate120/thick dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<fromvega> Vegeta^: try stop, then start
<fromvega> SeanTater: how do I make changes in iptable permanent? So the rules remain after a reboot?
<giskard_> j #telepathy
<SeanTater> fromvega: no, they do not, at least not in ubuntu or debian, to my knowledge
<SeanTater> fromvega: but I make a script so that it does
<fromvega> SeanTater: yes I know, but how do I do that?] 
<SeanTater> fromvega: *made*
<J-_> giskard_: hrm
<fromvega> SeanTater: hum... and where you put the script?
<LeeJunFan> ah, apparently I need to bind /dev to my chroot dest before debootstrapping.
<giskard_> J-_, sorry i forgot /
<SeanTater> fromvega: in /etc/init.d, and the rc.S folders
<SeanTater> fromvega: init executes it as you boot up, and it loads the rules from a file
<kane77> hi...
<J-_> no prob lol =)
<siv0x> can someone maybe help me get wine installed with synaptic?
<kane77> how can I upgrade gnome?? (im running dapper with gnome 2.14)
<KDan> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<der0b> maybe I'm just a fool, can anyone tell me how to change the local in gdesklets?  I can't for the life of me find where..
<SeanTater> fromvega: I set mine up so it saves it at shutdown, meaning it seamlessly makes iptables changes persist without manually saving
<der0b> *locale
<kane77> siv0x, just type sudo apt-get install wine
<troughton> is there a way to get opengl working with the nvidia drivers
<SeanTater> troughton: as in the binary ones?
<fromvega> SeanTater: can you show me how do you do that?
<SeanTater> troughton: opengl works fine for me, but I use debian (etch) at the moment, so it's probably not exactly the same
<Vegeta^> fromvega: It's the same thing. What does this mean: "/etc/init.d/squid: line 64:  7084 Aborted" ? And the number (here 7084) keeps changing on every try.
<troughton> SeanTater i am trying to get world of warcraft working in wine all installed well but when i try to run it it says opengl not present
<SeanTater> fromvega: do you want the script?
<SeanTater> troughton: wine may be the culprit -- I have no experience with it though -- sorry
<helplol> *sigh* anyone know why i installed gentoo, took off the partitions in ubuntu, and now i cant login to windows with a "GRUB error"?
<siv0x> kane77: okay i got it installed, where can i find the program at now?
<fromvega> SeanTater: it would be grate! can you send it to me?
<SeanTater> fromvega: do this -> cd /etc/init.d && sudo wget http://clancy.homelinux.com/iptables.sh <-- to get the script
<kane77> siv0x, run winecfg
<kane77> siv0x, I'll be right back
<zRaf> hello all
<Vegeta^> fromvega: It is stated "To get the filtering started, you can now enter the following commands: "service squid restart", "service dansguardian restart"" but they aren't commands. Where do I type them?
<zRaf> I need to run a shell script in Ubuntu, but I can't so it
<siv0x> kane77: k
<SeanTater> fromvega: then this --> chmod +x /etc/init.d/iptables.sh
<Swede> anyone knows how to fix grub eroores?
<SeanTater> fromvega: oops
<SeanTater> fromvega: not that last one
<SeanTater> fromvega: this instead --> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/iptables.sh
<Swede> erorrs
<zRaf> I created the file, write down my commands, chmod 755'ed, then ./myscript and it says "Permission denied", please help
<helplol> *sigh* anyone know why i installed gentoo, took off the partitions in ubuntu, and now i cant login to windows with a "GRUB error"?
<Swede> what error do you get helplol?
<helplol> i get a 22 error
<mnoir> helplol: do you now intend no linux, only win?
<SeanTater> zRaf: are you sure the commands in the file have permissions (as opposed to the script)
<zRaf> it runs if I write "bash ./myscript" or "sh ./myscript"
<helplol> no i intend on installing ubuntu
<SeanTater> zRaf: okay
<helplol> im still very eagar to use linux
<fromvega> SeanTater: tks, I'll read it! and what about start, stop, does it have these commands?
<Swede> i get 21
<zRaf> SeanTater: yes, because the only commands that I have is "echo 'hallo'"
<fromvega> Vegeta^: sorry, don't know
<helplol> but i get a 22 error when it tries to load grub, when no CD is in
<SeanTater> fromvega: yes, but only those
<helplol> and just sits there
<SeanTater> fromvega: hold on a moment though
<mnoir> helplol: either you repair your MBR ala windos only before you install ubuntu, or trust that the ubu install will find it which it does usually
<SeanTater> fromvega: that's not the end of it
<helplol> repair my MBR?
<zRaf> I explain. I want to run a php script for command line, but it doesn't work, so I've tried to use a simple command, but with very bad luck
<zRaf> SeanTater: I explain. I want to run a php script for command line, but it doesn't work, so I've tried to use a simple command, but with very bad luck
<SeanTater> fromvega: do --> /etc/init.d/iptables.sh save <-- to create the file
<fromvega> SeanTater: why save to save the file?
<SeanTater> fromvega: because otherwise it will have problems loading
<mnoir> helplol: yes - right now it has a broken grub and you need either a fixed grub that points to win and ubuntu or a fixed windows whatever that points only to windows
<SeanTater> fromvega: it's not that intuitive a script -- sorry
<helplol> yea how would i fix that?
<helplol> install grub from ubuntu?
<SeanTater> fromvega: let me put a progress bar here -- We have downloaded the script -- We need to make the file and link it to each of the rc directories
<mnoir> helplol: the normal ubuntu install will, as a matter of course do it.  Do you want to do that without making sure yer windows still works?
* mnoir wouldn't
<skukza> ive enabled all the repositories in sanaptic, i cant find any packages for mp3 etc
<jbroome> !mp3 | skukza
<ubotu> skukza: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fromvega> SeanTater: tks
<gaten> anyone here use portsentry?
<helplol> well
<SeanTater> fromvega: have leftover patience?
<helplol> i really want to login windows, so i know it works
<helplol> then continue on with ubuntu installation
<mnoir> helplol: i agree :)
<mnoir> but I do not know the gatesway to fix the mbr - i advise you to find that...
<mnoir> uuh - GATESway
<fromvega> SeanTater: sorry, just that I need to solve another problem here.... init.d doesn't solve the problem? do I need to configure these rc dirs?
<nova> how do i delete an .so it wont let me. need to be root... it in my trash and i cant deleted from there
<SeanTater> fromvega: hold on -- I'll paste one big command so it does not have to take so much describing
<helplol> so i find GATESway on google?
<mnoir> !sudo | nova
<ubotu> nova: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<helplol> and run it?
<nova> i know this, but im deleting not running
<nova> how do I delete it
<gaten> nova: your trash folder is in ~/.Trash
<mnoir> helplol: sorry - no - i am funnin - you need to do whatever the official microsoft way is to recover your mbr
<afflux> I've got the following problems with my compiz: gnome-terminal stars as a white window and I can't see any characters in it. I can type "exit" an press return, then it closes, so it basicly works. If I start it before I start compiz it works too, it still works if i start compiz afterwards but then new gnome-terminal windows won't work.
<gaten> nova:  correction. your trash is in /home/user/.Trash
<mnoir> nove - clue - the PROGRAM to delete is 'rm'
<nova> nova@nova-desktop:~$ sudo ~/.Trash
<nova> sudo: /home/nova/.Trash: command not found
<nova> ???
<tonyyarusso> nova: That's a directory, not a command.
<mnoir> nova: stop, slow down
<helplol> well another question
<nova> i stopped, im slow, now what.
<helplol> root "/" is a primary partition
<helplol> what is swap and boot partitions?
<mnoir> nova: the file you want to delete is in /home/nova/.Trash
<mnoir> you want to run the delete program to delete it
<tolle> Are there a easy way to make installation possible without having a monitor for a certain machine? Like enabling ssh and just ssh and remotly do the installation?
<nova> lol, ok im in the hom/nova i dont see trash
<mnoir> the way to do this is > sudo rm <pathtofiletodelete>
<tonyyarusso> helplol: swap isn't mounted as a spot to store things and whatnot (although maybe in /proc somewhere) - it's like a pagefile or extended RAM.  boot is /boot.
<noelferreira> hi people! hi have a ati graphic card sharing main memory? how can i configure the amount of memory of the graphic card?
<afflux> nova, that's because files/directorys with a . in front are hidden per default
<helplol> well im installing ubuntu with the graphical file listed in the gnome desktop
<Dachra> hi all!  nub here with an obscure question
<helplol> and im creating partitions for root and swap
<nova> ok, let me make it easier for the both of us
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | Dachra
<ubotu> Dachra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dachra> :)
<gaten> tolle:  thats called a "headless" installation. im not sure about the installation, but afterwards its easy enough. searching for headless installation might help
<nova> this is the name of the file thats in the trash  "libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<nova> so whats the command?
<SeanTater> fromvega: paste coming -- just a sec
<mnoir> nova: so you tell me what to type to remove that file :)
<nova> sudo rm libjavaplugin_oji.so
<nova> ?
<mnoir> sounds right
<nova> lol
<nova> ok
<mnoir> tias
<gaten> nova:  you have to be in your trash directory first though
<kraut> hi
<kraut> is there any ipv6 ubuntu-mirrir?
<mnoir> gaten: he is
<kraut> mirror even
<fromvega> SeanTater: ok
<nova> whats the command to get in the directory
<tonyyarusso> cd
<mnoir> nova: cd <dir>
<mnoir> i thought you were there :)
<nova> cd trash?
<gaten> mnoir:  hah!
<nova> or cd /trash?
<gaten> nova:  cd /home/nova/.Trash
<nova> or cd /home/nova/trash
<nova> ok
<mnoir> nova: that is the name of the dir?
<nova> yes
<nova> root
<nova> i think
<mnoir> clue: capitals and dots count
<SeanTater> fromvega: execute this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39352/
<Dachra> ok, ubunto 6.10 (forget the "freindly" name "iffy?")  VMWare player running hand made XP install (need visio) currently running on wifi (eth1)
<SeanTater> fromvega: but make sure not to include the line numbers
<fromvega> SeanTater: does this save is because of your script or because of init.d ?
<Dachra> the wifi connection does not pass to vmware xp instance.... any ideas how this should work?
<nova> worked like a charm thank you, for patience and undertsanding.
<mnoir> nova: you need to understand this - rm is forever and if you do it wrong you will prolly not be happy
<hume> i've got some problems with networkmanager - I have an encrypted wlan and networkmanager asks for my wallet password, but when I supply it it freezes and I have to restart - is there a way to bypass the wallet thing?
<nova> lol
<SeanTater> fromvega: because of init executing my script
<nova> i need to understand linux period
<gaten> nova:  your welcome. google for some basic linux commands, they will come in handy
<nova> rgr
<SeanTater> fromvega: oh poo
<SeanTater> fromvega: I did that wrong
<gaten> nova:  look at this page: http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<fromvega> SeanTater: no problem dude, just tell me the main procedures so I can find it later. I need to use init.d and whatelse?
<SeanTater> fromvega: oh well -- execute this when you're done --> ln -s /etc/init.d/iptables /etc/init.d/iptables.sh
<petroleum_> will sopcast be added to the repos anytime in the near future?
<SeanTater> fromvega: I was supposed to use /etc/init.d/iptables.sh not /etc/init.d/iptables
<SeanTater> fromvega: making that extra link will fix it
<joth> Is anyone here that was helping me with partitioning earlier?
<MenZaha> If I wish to connect to 123.456.78.910 via ssh with the username menza, what would my syntax be?
<MenZaha> ssh 123.456.78.910 menza@hostname no?
<tolle> gaten: yeah, tought most headless install guides goes for serial connection.
<mnoir> MenZaha: no
<mnoir> MenZaha: ssh user@system
<SeanTater> fromvega: if you know init, all I;m doing is having it run the script at shutdown and startup by linking it to the appropriate folders
<aphexian> ssh menza@123.456.78.90
<MenZaha> aphexian, mnoir: thanks
<SeanTater> fromvega: it's a really simple script, but it's difficult to implement
<mnoir> MenZaha: man ssh is your friend...
<aphexian> no prob
<aphexian> its all about ssh tunneling then VNCing
<gaten> tolle:  yeah well it needs to output somewhere. ssh isnt enabled by default
<Dachra> can anyone here help with a ubuntu->vmware->xp wireless problem or am I barking up the wrong tree?  :)
<gaten> tolle:  you could blindly enable it maybe ;)
<thomasg> hi. I'm using xubuntu 6.10 and try to play mp3s with mpd, what doesnt work. which package I need to let mpd play my mp3s?
<Dachra> or are ya's all just busy atm?
<tannerld> what should the filesystem be for ubuntu?
<tolle> gaten: yeah, seems easiest to just blindly install it atm.
<xo233> Dachra: what are you tying to do?
<mnoir> tannerld: pls rephrase yer question?
<psynaps3> Folks, a few questions :) Should I got for reiserfs or ext3? typical developer usage
<thomasg> tannerld: nearly all distros use ext3 as default
<Lynoure> tannerld: Depends on the use. Most people use ext3.
<gaten> tolle:  well you could try to blindly enable ssh, then install from remote. you should be able to w/ the livecd
<mnoir> psynaps3: prolly ext3
<tolle> gaten: ah, forgot about the livecd..
<AlexC_> Hey
<gaten> use ext2 if you never want to get your deleted data back
<Dachra> im using wireless atm but can't pass the connection to vmware... know what i mean?
<tannerld> Lynoure thomasg: ok, thanks :)
<AlexC_> Is it possible to make Motif applications look nicer, maybe by forcing them to use GTK instead?
<fromvega> SeanTater: thank you dude! I need to go! bye
<mnoir> gaten - journals are for sys crashes too...
<xo233> Right, you cannot share the connection...
<Henry|> Alrighty, burning the alternative installation
<psynaps3> fine, a year or so back, i had read a few good reports comparing reiserfs with ext3 and the former had the lead. What's the scenario like now?
<Henry|> hopefully it'll work :D
<tolle> AlexC_:
<alex-weej> AlexC_: motif and Gtk are completely different APIs
<mnoir> psynaps3: you want to trade more limited support for a little performance?
<alex-weej> AlexC_: i.e. no
<tolle> AlexC_:  what the other alex guy said.
* mnoir wouldn't
<xo233> Hmm, what version of VMware are you using, and what version of Ubuntu?
<gaten> mnoir:  right. ext2 just has very little hope of recovering anything deleted/damaged. good for some purposes
<psynaps3> hmm.. fine. ext3 it is then :)
<AlexC_> alex-weej: oh I know they are different APIs, just wondering if it was possible to make Motif apps pretty :P
<alex-weej> stick with ext3
<alex-weej> it's not written by wife-murdering programmers
* alex-weej ducks
<djavie233> hi
<psynaps3> hahaha
<hsh> hi
<tolle> psynaps3:  the differance is that ext4 is out and hans reiser is accused of murder?
<mnoir> alex-weej: darn - ya beat me to it...
<Dachra> ubuntu 6.10 and vmware player with vmware 5 tools installed
<djavie233> I need some help
<alex-weej> djavie233: just ask!
<psynaps3> okay next one. I am setting up a dual boot sys here and would like some help with the paritioning.
<djavie233> Ok, I have Ubuntu Dapper Drake installed on my Windows (I'm on a Mac right now)
<joth> I have an empty partition, can I install Windows onto it from a CD without rebooting?
<psynaps3> what should the size be of my swap partition? (system ram is 1gb)
<djavie233> The thing is that I want to update it to Edgy
<jonah1980> hi i've just installed enlightenment to try instead of gnome, but on loggin in my desktop icons have dissapeared? do i have to have two sets one for enlightenment and one for gnome or is there a way to make them the same?
<djavie233> But the windows doesn't have internet
<alex-weej> psynaps3: try 1 GB, it's completely arbitrary and can be changed at any time if it's at the end of a disk
<xo233> Dachra: Are you getting any output, in the form of errors/messages ect, when you try to start the connection sharing?
<djavie233> How would I go about doing that?
<mnoir> djavie233: you will use 6.06 to upg, not windows
<psynaps3> i would expect a bit of paging because of running java apps most of the time
<djavie233> mnoir : what do you mean?
<alex-weej> psynaps3: i wouldn't worry too much about it. just give it a GB
<xo233> djavie233: What exactly are you wanting to do? Upgrade to Edgy, from Breezy?
<mnoir> i mean that windows access to the net is not relevant - ubuntu needs the access
<psynaps3> fine. How about the boot partition? is 128MiB enough?
<djavie233> xo233: I have Dapper Drake and I want to upgrade to Edgy
<alex-weej> psynaps3: you don't need a boot partition
<Canopus> Hi every one
<SeanTater> is there a way to decreas the disk usage od digikam (like linking the images) or something similar?
<Dachra> no errors, i have it set to "bridged" using the vmware virtual nic driver in xp, the connection shows up but says "poor connection blah blah blah" in xp after the interface comes up
<SeanTater> *decrease*
<psynaps3> i am sticking with a seperate partition for swap, boot, root and home
<Canopus> can some one guide me how I can exclude a package from the update notifier list
<psynaps3> old habits :)
<gaten> psynaps3:  for swap i use 2x memory. if you have the space i'd suggest that
<mnoir> psynaps3: why a boot?
<thomasg> can nobody tell me which package is needed on xubuntu for playing mp3 files with mpd?
<alex-weej> psynaps3: boot needs enough size to contain your kernel images and your initrd. i really don't think you need one but if you're hellbent on making a boot partition then be my guest.
<alex-weej> psynaps3: i.e. 128 MB is ample
<mediator> hello
<Dachra> I guess my question is, does it "have" to be a ethernet NIC or can I fool it into using my wifi connection?
<psynaps3> i have no idea. been a while since i have used linux. last attempt was with gentoo and i had quite a few kernel images in my boot partition
<xo233> Dachra: So, there IS a connection being formed? XP (vmare) is just getting a weak signal? Does it cut off completely after that?
<mediator> anyone know how to configure KISMET for ubuntu?
<djavie233> so can anyone help me? If you would like to do so, PM me
<alex-weej> psynaps3: if you want to take my advice, have /, /home and swap. you really don't need more than that for most cases and having /home on a separate partition is just convenient for power users
<Afief> What games are available for Ubuntu with a good multiplayer(internet)?
<psynaps3> finally, how should i divide the space between root and home partition? that's about 30gb to share
<gaten> World of Warcraft
<Dachra> yessir, my guess is that the vmware (1gE) driver dowsn't like the "slow" wifi connection?
<psynaps3> it will mostly be a single user system
<alex-weej> Afief: ut2004, quake (up to quake 4), wow and all hl variants through wine
<alex-weej> Afief: enemy territory
<Afief> psynaps3: I got 10 GB for root and the rest home, works like a charm for me
<psynaps3> i need a seperate home partition. Might want to try out some other distros at some later point :)
<gaten> psynaps3:  all your programs are gunna be stored in /usr, so i'd put more space in there. /home is mostly personal stuff
<alex-weej> psynaps3: bear in mind that things like UT2004 are about 6 GB
<Afief> alex-weej: i was thinking about something less heavy... more in the league of frozen bubble and friends...
<SpiritHobo> Oy. Can I have some help?
<xo233> Are you able to do anything net related while the connection is working?
<Canopus> is it possible to restrain a package from being updated automatically
<vulcanius> Afief: got a separate file system for boot?
<psynaps3> so i guess around 20gb for root and the rest for home. if i am not mistaken i can always resize this at a later point?
<xo233> ... does it stay connected for a certain set amount of time? Or is it random?
<jonah1980> hello anyone know how to setup an elightenment desktop to match that of gnome - i'm not seeimg my desktop items
<alex-weej> Afief: there are an absolute shedload of little games, just check out the games category in the app browser
<daedra> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<psynaps3> alex-weej: there won't be any games in my laption :) at least not UT
<alex-weej> psynaps3: you can, but it is difficult
<daedra> what is that hungarian?
<alex-weej> psynaps3: basically, you can't move the start of an ext3 partition. it's just not possible
<Afief> vulcanius: nope, only home and root. I never understood why i would need a boot FS(perhaps you can tell me?)
<alex-weej> psynaps3: so you are limited by that
<gaten> Afief:  try this: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<SpiritHobo> help
<vulcanius> Afief: well put it this way, if you ever fill up your root partition on accident or without noticing
<alex-weej> Canopus: you can
<Afief> alex-weej: but none of them states if it got multiplayer
<psynaps3> hmm... my concern is that when the next version of ubuntu comes out and when i need to do a fresh install, i woudn't want to loose my home partition
<vulcanius> the next time you reboot, your machine will not be able to start
<vulcanius> there will be no space for startup procedures
<skukza> how do i view all the pations on my drive?
<Canopus> alex-weej: great, how?
<the_conley> df -h
<gephalt> Hi, I cannot see my eth0 device when i do an ifconfig -a
<vulcanius> alot of people make this mistake and then cry later when all it takes is a simple 50MB or so
<alex-weej> Canopus: find the package in Synaptic, go to Package -> Lock Version
<psynaps3> but i guess if i copy everything in my home partition to the shared fat32 and copy them back, it shouldn't be a problem? would this mess with the permissions and stuffs?
<the_conley> (skukza)
<skukza> ya
<the_conley> df -h
<Afief> gaten: thanks that looks promising:D
<Dachra> xo233: not within the xp vm nosir
<gephalt> but after i connect the ubuntu box with the XP box, according to the XP box, the network adapter is connected. how come?
<alex-weej> psynaps3: fat32 will destroy your user permissions, and probably filenames
<gephalt> can someone please help me with this?
<skukza> the_conley, that only shows on partion i want to see them all
<gaten> Afief:  no problem
<psynaps3> duh, then its definately a seperate home partition
<alex-weej> psynaps3: fat32 can't store filenames with colons, double quotes, or many other chars - but you could of course just move everything to a new ext3 partition :P
<the_conley> it should show them all
<erUSUL> psynaps3: yes it would mess up perms you better backup your home in a tar archive with the p flag to save permisions
<bmhm> hi every1
<the_conley> how many do you have?
<Canopus> alex-weej: thanks
<the_conley> and are you sure they are mounted?
<alex-weej> Canopus: no problem
<skukza> it only shows /dev/hda4 and /dev/sd1a
<mitch__> hey, I get this message in the log after having installed KDE and my wireless won;t work anymore..."12/29/2006 02:31:59 PM	localhost	kernel	[  267.740495]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present"...any ideas on how to fix this?
<erUSUL> psynaps3: 'tar cpzf /path/to/backup.tgz ~/'
<aphexian> IPv6 ?
<the_conley> well it isnt going to show you swap
<Music_Shuffle> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<psynaps3> so what do you folks suggest? should i have a seperate partition for root and home or not? considering that home is going to be just 10gb, i could always back it up to a couple of dvd's
<skukza> its a 40gb hd not 4gb of hd
* mnoir always has a separate home
<mitch__> everything was working fine before KDE...now wireless won;t work in either desktop
<erUSUL> psynaps3: it is a good idea to have separate partitions imnsho
<skukza> mitch__, xfce
<the_conley> i dont know what to tell you, are you sure they are all mounted?
<psynaps3> fine sir :) just a one last question and i am out of here. what file systems for all these partition? ext3's for all except for boot (ext2)?
<skukza> no they arnt
<the_conley> o
<mnoir> boot cant be ext3??
<the_conley> well you have to mount them
<skukza> thats why i want to see all the partions mounted or not to find out where the hell all my space went
<the_conley> before you can look at them
<psynaps3> i am not sure.
<the_conley> ah
<mnoir> my parts are all 3
<Canopus> alex-weej: doesn't update-notifier stop asking for updating a locked package?
<mitch__> skukza: what is xfce?
<psynaps3> ah fine
<alex-weej> Canopus: not sure, sorry
<the_conley> well first of all, you cant look at them if they arent mounted, thats the point of being mounted
<alex-weej> Canopus: i should hope so
<erUSUL> psynaps3: i have ext3 in all partitions... (boot root and home)
<skukza> a gui like kde or gnome
<mnoir> psynaps3: just make sure to tune2fs them to do fsck more often
<the_conley> just do ls /dev | grep sda (or hda)
<kootaphor> I'm looking for a good frontend to play music and watch video on my TV.  I don't care about PVR capability, and mythtv has proven to be a pain.  Can anyone point me to a remote controllable big-screen frontend type thingie/idea? i'm wondering if they'res anything easier than, say, configuring a ratpoison setup with amarok and tons of bound keys.
<the_conley> at see them all
<psynaps3> thanks people :) this channel rocks
<skukza> think ill just reinstall
<daedra> three w00ts for #ubuntu
<skukza> everything
<the_conley> well i dont use gui much
<the_conley> haha
<the_conley> no wait
<the_conley> i can help
<psynaps3> i might be back later when i need to get my webcam working in edgy :) .. until then bye bye and have a nice day
<erUSUL> !enter | the_conley
<ubotu> the_conley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<the_conley> sorry
<daedra> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<psynaps3> ah :)
<Dachra> ok, no biggie guys, thanks for listening xo233!  I've not exhausted my search options yet, just thought I might get lucky here and run tno someone who has gotten wireless connection working under vmware, cheers!
<gephalt> Can someone please help me with this- i want to know whether its faulty hardware or possibly a missing driver due to which i cannot see my eth0 device
<MrBallZ> hi
<psynaps3> this one's an integrated webcam. i've read a few ppl complaning about it not working properly with ubuntu... anyway that's for a later time. Bye :)
<mnoir> psynaps3: l8r
<hjmills> hi all
<hjmills> i have a hard drive from a friends dedicated server
<mnoir> hjmills: does he miss it?
<MrBallZ> question,  How good is the Intel GMZ 950 graphics chipset ... compared to Nvidia - ATI , under linux .... without going to the propietary driver thing ...
<hjmills> used to be on a p4 now on an amd skt a
<hjmills> mnoir: no - he kindly lent it to me when he lost his cpu
<Swede> i've  got an asus motherboard, but their site only contains drivers for redhat, what do i do? i want the drivers because i want to use the s/pdif contact on the motherboard
<hjmills> it boots fine but it wont work on the network because the network hardware has changed
<bmhm> can some1 help here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302545
<hjmills> how can i get it to reconfigure this?
<maddash> for gtk1, there's the gtk-theme-switch. what about gtk2? I've installed some random theme via aptitude (gtk2-engines-clearlooks), so how do I switch my theme to that one?
<mnoir> hj - you should be abe to alter the net config
<mnoir> the config is /etc/network/interfaces
<hjmills> mnoir: I can but it cant find the hardware that in the past it called "eth0" - how do i get it to relook at the hardware and set that all up?
<mon^rch> anyone running doom3 on edgy?
<maddash> anyone here know how to switch the gtk2 themes?
<hjmills> mnoir: its a lower level than that
<wyatt_earp> is there a way i can run 32bit pam modules on an amd64 ubuntu install?
<lode_> Hi, I was in a graphical KDE session. Then I used "lock session". I came back later, and entered my password to unlock it. It said "unlocking failed". Then I pressed ctrl+alt+F2 and logged in with my username and the same password. It worked. Then I started a new graphical session, and again there I can login with my password. But I want my original graphical sessoin (which is at ctrl+alt+f7), and it still says "unlocking failed", but I seriousl
<lode_> y enter my correct password
<joth> I have an empty partition, can I install Windows onto it from a CD without rebooting?
<lode_> what else than a wrong password could cause this "unlocking failed"?
<mnoir> hmm -
<alex-weej> lode_: absolutely double check num lock and caps lock
<hjmills> maddash: its in Systems>Preferences>Themes in gnome
<mnoir> you need to inspect the boot log to determine hw or look in /proc
<alex-weej> lode_: sometimes when switching VT's their states go a bit funked up
<hjmills> lode_: try running "sudo passwd <username> in a term and setting the passwd to what you think it is and retrying
<AnRkey> hi all
<alex-weej> lode_: hjmills' tip will set the root password
<lode_> alex-weej, it's not caps, and it's not numlock, tried all states, and also tried qwerty<-> azerty etc...
<hjmills> any idea how i can redetect the hard ware
<maddash> hjmills: if it were that simple, I wouldn't have to ask. I don't have gnome. I fresh installed a server setup of breezy. only have openbox and obconf. and xorg, of course.
<tannerld> whats the best way to set up dual monitors?
<hjmills> alex-weej: not if you give a different username
<alex-weej> lode_: in that case, uninstall KDE and use GNOME
* alex-weej ducks
<mnoir> hjmills: I'm thinking
<lode_> it's not the root password, it's the one of my user account
<hjmills> maddash: i think there is a gtk-theme-switch program available
<lode_> alex-weej, I've used KDE for over a year on archlinux and it's never showed that problem there
<maddash> hjmills: firefox, totem, etc...they all look too oldschool for me
<alex-weej> lode_: i'm just kidding :P
<hjmills> maddash: lol
<AnRkey> I have just installed edubuntu here for testing and my /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf file is empty. Does anyone have an example file for me? a pastebin of it would be handy
<maddash> hjmills: did you read my original comment? gtk-theme-switch is only for gtk1 themes....
<Afief> maddash: firefox can download many nice themes, even a vista theme if you like:)
<hjmills> maddash: there is a version for gtk2 themes - i used it on fluxbox
<mnoir> hjmills: does dmesg|grep eth help?
<maddash> hjmills: there doesn't seem to be a gtk2-theme-switch or a gtk-theme-switch2 in the ubuntu repos
<Afief> maddash: and gnome can look like vista as well, i think it was called vista-gtk2 theme
<maddash> Afief: read my msgs. I don't have gnome.
<Afief> maddash: what do you have?
<maddash> hjmills: do you recall what package you used for the fluxbox?
<hjmills> maddash: run switch2 from a term
<hjmills> maddash: its in the gtk-theme-switch package - that has 2 binaries - one for gtk1  and one for gtk2
<maddash> hjmills: thanks dude.
<jmhodges> hey, my swapon is saying that the UUID of my swap partition is "invalid" when i run swapon -a
<jmhodges> i havent touched my fstab.. what can i do?
<alex-weej> jmhodges: check your /etc/fstab
<maddash> hjmills: good god. just looking at these butt-ugly controls is enough to cause a stroke.
<alex-weej> jmhodges: and look at "lshal | less" to verify that your UUIDs match
<jmhodges> what am i looking for in lshal?
<psynaps3> Ah, sorry to disturb you folks again, but just one last confirmation before i commit the changes. :)
<hjmills> maddash: happy to help
<alex-weej> jmhodges: your swap volume
<anks> I need to make one distro starting from ubuntu can anybody help me please
<alex-weej> hjmills: type "/swap" in less to search for "swap"
<hjmills> anks there is some great stuff on the wiki
<psynaps3> Partition table - Diagnostic (fat16 - 110mb - Primary), XP (ntfs, 30GB, Primary), Boot (ext3, 128mb, Primary), Swap (swap, 1gb, logical), root (ext3, 20gb, logical), home (ext3, 10gb, logical) and Shared (fat32, 50gb, logical)
<alex-weej> psynaps3: all on one disk?
<psynaps3> does that look fine
<jmhodges> alex-weej: i assume that /swap was for me.. and i already had
<psynaps3> yes
<alex-weej> psynaps3: overkill.
<psynaps3> its a 120gb drive
<hjmills> anks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<jmhodges> alex-weej: there's nothing mentiong swap in there
<psynaps3> overkill? as in?
<Pierre_N> hi
<alex-weej> jmhodges: try running hal-device-manager
<Afief> Pierre_N: hi
<alex-weej> jmhodges: it's a graphical equivalent
<jmhodges> alex-weej: right
<alex-weej> jmhodges: look under your hard disk controller for your hard disks and try to find the swap partition you have
<Pierre_N> when I run synaptic as root, it looks poo, like the gtk theme isn't being applied - I've tried running gnome-theme-manager as root (and gtk-theme-switch) but they aren't changing the gtk2 theme - any ideas
<Pierre_N> ?
<alex-weej> psynaps3: do you really need a fat16 partition?
<anks> hjmills, thanks
<hjmills> Pierre_N: make sure the theme you want is in /usr/share/themes not in ~/.themes
<alex-weej> Pierre_N: your gtk theme is installed in /home/pierre/.themes
<psynaps3> alex-weej: that's the dell diagnostic partition. I can't take it out.
<Pierre_N> thanks peeps
<hjmills> mnoir: that showd me something (grep eth) but didnt say much - just the mac addr
<hjmills> mnoir: im currently doing a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<ubuntu> Am I able to put something on my Windows NTFS partition from Ubuntu Live? My internet isn't working on Windows and I need to install a driver
<Pierre_N> woot, fixed! (thanks again)
<my_haz> how do i record my voice with Ubuntu?
<alex-weej> ubuntu: not easily
<jmhodges> alex-weej: found it
<psynaps3> how about the rest of the partitions? i have taken into account all the information that i could gather to come up with that :)
<my_haz> what tool do i use to record my voice into mp3 for example
<mnoir> hmm - might work, i am wondering if your loadable mods are right
<alex-weej> ubuntu: Microsoft NTFS is closed and proprietary, any support we have for it is reverse engineered and isn't guaranteed to not hose your system
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<jmhodges> alex-weej: bonus, its volume.uuid is false and so is its volume.fstype
<hjmills> mnoir: no luck there - the loadable mods wont be right - the install is set for a diff mobo, cpu and everythong
<alex-weej> my_haz: gst-launch gconfaudiosrc ! vorbisenc ! oggmux ! filesink location=recorded.ogg
<jmhodges> alex-weej: er. i mean its volume.uuid is blank and so is its volume.fstype
<mnoir> alexthan needs to be in the !ntfs output!
<ubuntu> alex-weej: Is there any other way I can transfer the driver to Windows? I don't have a CD burner
<alex-weej> jmhodges: run mkswap /dev/sdWHATEVER
* mnoir uses fat-32 for pivot filesystem
<my_haz> alex-weej: whoa thats a big command
<alex-weej> ubuntu: you need to ask on #windows
<jmhodges> very very odd
<jmhodges> its worked fine for ages
<hjmills> my_haz: i think there is a sound-recorder program then use a converter to make it something else
<alex-weej> jmhodges: did you recently upgrade distribution?
<wyatt_earp> anyone know how i can install the 32bit pam on an amd64 system?
<tannerld> whats the best way to set up dual monitors?
<hjmills> tannerld: what gfx card?
<jmhodges> not so recently.. maybe i just didnt notice however.. i only saw the swap init fail because my harddrve was at its 30 times-no-scan limit
<alex-weej> jmhodges: if you change your fstab to use /dev/sdWHATEVER it will work
<s0nix> hi
<tannerld> hjmills: ati
<ubuntu> How would I mount my Windows partition?
<alex-weej> jmhodges: but the "in" way of doing it these days is to use UUIDs, as it prevents problems when swapping disks in and out of your system
<alex-weej> jmhodges: simply mkswap'ing will create a UUID for it
<jmhodges> alex-weej: just did the mkswap business, i'll toss the new UUID in fstab
<jmhodges> er.. heh, exactly
<alex-weej> jmhodges: did it show up in HAL>?
<hjmills> tannerld: check in the wiki - probably easiest to use the X org way rather than any ATI way if there is one but Im an nVidia user myself im afraid
<jmhodges> alex-weej: hunh, just restarted hal-device-manager.. and it looks like no
<s0nix> anyone can help me to solve this problem: s0nix@PARANOID:~$ java -classpath . NW-E003_MP3_File_Manager-0.10.jar ----------------- Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: NW-E003_MP3_File_Manager-0/10/jarvvv
<ubuntu> How would I mount my Windows partition?
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<alex-weej> jmhodges: possibly you need to restart HAL to get it to pick up on the disk changes - try a reboot
<jmhodges> alex-weej: ah
<s0nix> java version "1.5.0_08"
<jmhodges> fun fun
<lorenz_> join/ #reload
<jmhodges> brb then
<hjmills> s0nix: thats a java problem from the looks of it - did you write it?
<alwa> hello can someon help me
<s0nix> hjmills:  no, i got only the .jar
<hjmills> lorenz_: you mean <slash>join #reload (i.e. /join #reload)
<erUSUL> !info apt-cache search ktechlab
<ubotu> Package apt-cache does not exist in edgy
<mnoir> alwa: not unless you ask an ubuntu question
<erUSUL> !info ktechlab
<ubotu> ktechlab: circuit simulator for microcontrollers and electronics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-4 (edgy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3540 kB
<maddash> LOL
<erUSUL> !info ktechlab dapper
<ubotu> Package ktechlab does not exist in dapper
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1       19451   156240126    7  HPFS/NTFS
<hjmills> s0nix: oh ok - best way is to fix it if u can get the source and know java or check it has everything it needs or find a new program
<ubuntu> is it supposed to say sda?
<n2diy> alwa: not unless you ask a question.
<mnoir> ubuntu: that is a valid type
<ubuntu> ok
<hjmills> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maddash> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<s0nix> hjmills: im sure the .jar work perfectly cher vous
<alwa> i have some problem with my wlan card (broadcom4318)
<s0nix> "cher vous" = on your pc
<mnoir> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> s0nix: how come?
<alex-weej> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alwa> i have read the docu
<alwa> i have bcm43xx installed and now ndiswrapper
<s0nix> hjmills: it probably (and surely) a stupid problem of classpath
<hjmills> alwa: search the wiki and forum for your card
<aphexian> jfgi - Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis ;)
<hjmills> s0nix: im afraid i dont know java....
<miljenko> hay from croatia
<maddash> has anyone ever tried to "sudo apt-get|aptitude remove apt" ?
* mnoir feeds hay from NH
<alex-weej> maddash: if you do that you'll have to bootstrap your system
<alex-weej> maddash: i.e. don't.
<crippledcanary> alwa: I also have a 4318
<maddash> alex-weej: what do you mean? I don't need apt to boot up...right?
<crippledcanary> alwa: and i have got it working without ndiswrapper in edgy.
<alwa> crippledcanary: in a tm44 notebook
<acuozzo> How is everyone? Can anyone read what I am writing?
<alex-weej> maddash: nah, apt has a lot of important dependants, uninstalling it will uninstall them
<ubuntu> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter -- doesn't exist anymore :\
<crippledcanary> alwa: I've got a aspire 3003
<acuozzo> I have a Travelmate 4654!
<alex-weej> maddash: basically you'll need to go around reinstalling stuff without apt
<hjmills> what is run when you install linux to detect the hardware?
<alex-weej> hjmills: the kernel...
<maddash> alex-weej: so is there any way I could "seal shut" a computer, ie, disable any installation/removal of packages, while still retaining the ability to use the existing packages?
<alex-weej> maddash: not to my knowledge
<hjmills> alex-weej: so why does the kernel not redetect my hardware when i move the hdd into another machine? my network no longer works
<oroneta> hola a todos y felices fiestas
<mnoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mnoir> happy happy anyway :)
<oroneta> sorry
<alex-weej> maddash: hjmills, ah... that's not hardware detection - that's hardware configuration
<acuozzo> Does anyone see what I am writing?
<alex-weej> maddash: not you
<alex-weej> hjmills: ^^
<n2diy> maddash: alex-weej, create an alias that sends the apt-get command to null?
<alex-weej> n2diy: woah
<alex-weej> n2diy: easy to hack :P
<alwa> is it an problem if i have the normal "cablecard" up and on dhcp mode
<maddash> n2diy: ditto alex-weej
<mnoir> cool - security by cumbersomeness
<hjmills> alex-weej: is it possible to get it to reconfigure the network devices then?
<n2diy> maddash: alex-weej, not for a newbie.
<alex-weej> hjmills: certainly, one second
<alex-weej> n2diy: why are you giving newbies admin access?
<Jay2> anybody figured out how to install a Benq Prisa 1240UT
<alex-weej> non-admins can't use apt at all
<alex-weej> so it's not a problem
<oroneta> merry xmas, bye!
<n2diy> alex-weej: Who said anything about giving them admin access?
<crippledcanary> alwa: have you tried Network-Manager and nm-applet
<maddash> alex-weej: I'm not. I'm going to open a terminal for near-public access, but there could be some newbies who feel compelled to sudo apt-get something
<xelu> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<chickygocheer4u> hey
<alex-weej> maddash: why are they able to sudo?
<hjmills> maddash: dont give them root access?
<gaten> maddash:  dont give them sudo. simple
<chickygocheer4u> what??
<mnoir> maddash: which will be rejected since you won't put them in the admin group
<sysrpl> hello
<crippledcanary> alwa: I have configured for nm to take care of my cable and wireless and it switches ok.
<chickygocheer4u> who do i puit new software on my computer
<hume> is there a way to have knetworkmanager connect to a WEP encrypted WLAN without having to type in wallet password each time?
<n2diy> chickygocheer4u: click on system-admin-synaptic
<maddash> hjmills: yeah, but being able to sudo in the first place...might look unprofessional
<chickygocheer4u> how do i put new software on my computer****
<n2diy> chickygocheer4u: click on system-admin-synaptic
<VR_> Is the "alternate" ubuntu ISO with the text installation?
<alwa> okay thx crippledcanary
<alex-weej> chickygocheer4u: Applications -> Add/Remove
<hjmills> maddash: but they cant - they can try bt it just gets reported to the sys admin and denied
<chickygocheer4u> i cant get in that
<miguel> hi all
<hjmills> VR_: yes
<alex-weej> chickygocheer4u: why not?
<mnoir> madpls splain why you would give them sudo access?
<VR_> hjmills: Thanks
<n2diy> VR_: yes, it is called the Alternative CD.
<miguel> has anyone successfully configured a Linksys WUSB54GR on Edgy?
<chickygocheer4u> bc mystdep brother has the password and he wont tell me
<maddash> huh?? stupid tinyirc...it's screwing up whenever i resize xterm geez
<chickygocheer4u> step***
<alex-weej> chickygocheer4u: then you can't use the packaging system, sorry
<hjmills> chickygocheer4u: you need the password to install stuff - sorry
<chickygocheer4u> fuck
<chickygocheer4u> sry
<VR_> hjmills, n2diy: the alternative CD still has the gnome/kde desktop though, right?
<alex-weej> chickygocheer4u:  go and ask him to install something
<acuozzo> Can anyone read what I am writing?
<VR_> or would i have to apt-get it
<alex-weej> acuozzo: hi :P
<n2diy> VR_: I don't know.
<hjmills> acuozzo: yes
<acuozzo> Hi :) Thank you.
<PriceChild> chickygocheer4u: reboot into single user mode
<acuozzo> NickServ was messing with me.
<chickygocheer4u> how
<chickygocheer4u> ?
<hjmills> alex-weej: any luck on how to reconfigure the network stuff?
<sysrpl> i have a pc that kind of took a crap  (possibly). the video no longer works. i tried swapping out video cards, but that didn't fix the problem. to salvage the board, what should i try next?
<acuozzo> Anyone else here use an Acer laptop?
<sysrpl> i also disconnected the drives, and tried different memory, but i still can't get the video to output anything. any advice would be appreciated
<alex-weej> hjmills: you need to debconf something but i can't remember what - have you tried installing networkmanager?
<alex-weej> networkmanager deals with all this kind of jazz
<hjmills> sysrpl: probably a duff mobo - try a pci gfx card
<chickygocheer4u> i dodnt know anything about computers
<alex-weej> hjmills: actually
<chickygocheer4u> cant you tell
<alex-weej> hjmills: you using GNOME?
<chickygocheer4u> yes
<hjmills> alex-weej: no - its a server :(
<sysrpl> hjmills: i don't have any pci video cards lying around :(
<alwa> crippledcanary: network-mananger scanns but dont find my router
<alex-weej> hjmills: look in /etc/netwrok
<sysrpl> hjmills: duff?
<alex-weej> hjmills: /etc/network
<crippledcanary> alwa: have you ever got wireless to work?
<acuozzo> Has anyone been able to get the 3d acceleration working nicley with i915?
<alex-weej> sysrpl: does your computer POST?
<hjmills> sysrpl: so it has no onboard or that doesnt work and the agp slot dosnt seem to work? try pci if u want or replace the mobo or install a server ubuntu and from memory set it up on ssh and login remotely
<hjmills> alex-weej: thanks :D
<ubuntu> how do i move files?
<ubuntu> in terminal
<acuozzo> cp
<alex-weej> ubuntu: drag and drop? :E
<alwa> yes
<Afief> ubuntu mv [src]  [dst] 
<aphexian> mv
<acuozzo> *sudo* (if needed) [file]  cp [dir] 
<ubuntu> thanks.
<mnoir> ubuntu: man mv
<acuozzo> oh yeah :)
<acuozzo> So any i915 gpu users?
<crippledcanary> alwa: have you got it to work with your router using nework-manager when disconnected from cable?
<ubuntu> mv: cannot create regular file `/media/windows/Drivers.zip': Read-only file system
<ubuntu> what does that mean?
<sysrpl> hjmills: it would be hard to install anything on it as it has no video to see what i need to respond to during install
<acuozzo> ah wait
<edgy> Hi, how can I set the timezone in ubuntu from command line?
<tannerld> I got ubuntu installed on my new computer (its boots and everything), but moving windows is slow and glxgears very slowly works.
<acuozzo> do you have a fat32 filesystem on your computer ubuntu?
<acuozzo> are you dual-booting?
<ubuntu> acuozzo: ntfs
<Qaldune> tannerld got nvidia card?
<acuozzo> ah, so you're dual-booting?
<tannerld> Qaldune: no, ati
<metroman> Where do I get KVM?
<ubuntu> acuozzo: no, i need to transfer the drivers over to my windows because my internet isn't working on windows
<Qaldune> have u installed graphic card drivers?
<acuozzo> and you mounted the ntfs partition?
<acuozzo> in ubuntu
<ubuntu> acuozzo: yes, in /media/windows
<lerneaen_hydra> >	does anyone know if there's an easy way to get a partitioning tool similar to the one used in the alternate install CD (text based)?
<acuozzo> hmm...
<Qaldune> qparted
<Afief> lerneaen_hydra: gparted is pretty good
<acuozzo> maybe you can change the read-write access of the /media/windows
<mnoir> lerneaen_hydra: it is called parted (the text version)
<ubuntu> acuozzo: how?
<coopster> does anyone know if there's a very signifigant difference between hardware RAID and fakeraid under ubuntu, when used as a personal fileserver (so not a high-demand/stress environment)
<jmhodges> alex-weej: thanks. that was it. changed the uuid in fstab and hit swapon -a again and all better
<alex-weej> jmhodges: sweet
<acuozzo> (i don't remember the modes, but...) sudo chmod 777 '/media/windows'
<alex-weej> jmhodges: now a question
<lerneaen_hydra> mnoir: is parted exactly the same as the one used in the text install?
<alex-weej> jmhodges: when did you create the swap partition?
<acuozzo> 777 (i believe) = full access
<acuozzo> you may want to research it first
* mnoir thinks the UUID is a good idea intheory but is turning out to be a PITA
<cmarnell> coopster, if it is software raid through ubuntu, if you hard drive dies you will still loose everything
<jmhodges> alex-weej: many moons ago when i upgraded to the (stable) Edgy
<mnoir> lerneaen_hydra: I believe so
<acuozzo> jmhodges: is that possible?! :)
<alex-weej> jmhodges: looks like there was a bug there - whatever created your swap partition did it badly
<lynucs> acuozzo: you grant writing permissions for a ntfs partition?
<ubuntu> acuozzo: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/windows': Read-only file system
<alex-weej> jmhodges: but all is well now
<jmhodges> alex-weej: yep, appears so
<mnoir> lerneaen_hydra: not positive
<Qaldune> leneaen_hydra have u tried cfdisk?
<jmhodges> acuozzo: heh
<Alakazamz0r> ubuntu do NOt do that.
<acuozzo> as I said, research it first
<Qaldune> it's a lot easier than it seems like
<lerneaen_hydra> mnoir: it seems to be more command-based
<ubuntu> Alakazamz0r: what then? :\
<lynucs> ubuntu: if you have a ntfs partition, better dont write on it from linux
<Alakazamz0r> ubuntu edit your /etc/fstab file
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ubuntu> lynucs: the Drivers.zip is written from NTFS
<coopster> does anyone know how/if ubuntu works with fakeraid setups?
<lerneaen_hydra> Qaldune: was that adressed to me?
<Qaldune> yes
<ubuntu> Alakazamz0r: i already did
<lerneaen_hydra> I'll test it then
<Qaldune> sudo cfdisk
<Alakazamz0r> Ubuntu, did you remount the partition
<hjmills> alex-weej: nothing in /etc/network works :(
<lynucs> ubuntu: its a risk to write on ntfs partition.. might loose your data
<Alakazamz0r> umount -a && mount -a
<Alakazamz0r> ?
<ubuntu> um
<ubuntu> let me try
<alex-weej> hjmills: could you explain exactly what's happening to me?
<Alakazamz0r> and ubuntu like lynucs said, i wouldn't write to my NTFS partition (if i had one)
<alex-weej> hjmills: or perhaps if you're not having much luck with us, open a support ticket on launchpad
<SamChestido> hi
<SurfnKid> anyone know what a COU is?
<ubuntu> Alakazamz0r: but the zip i'm transferring over is ntfs
<SamChestido> I have a question
<SurfnKid> in the subject of CPU and Chips
<SamChestido> is it possible to hide the gnome-panel in one of the workspaces?
<lynucs> ubuntu: better create a FAT partition as exchange partition for linux/windows
<Alakazamz0r> ubuntu are you getting it from NTFS
<ubuntu> Alakazamz0r: i created the zip on my other computer which is ntfs, then i put it on my hosting, then downloading it
<Alakazamz0r> or putting it to NTFS
<tannerld> I got ubuntu installed on my new computer (its boots and everything), but moving windows is slow and glxgears very slowly works.
<acuozzo> I did preface it with "research it first"...so no flames Alakaz :)
<Alakazamz0r> then you dont need write permissions ubuntu, only read permissions.
<ski-worklap> hmm
<Alakazamz0r> yeah acuozzo ;)
<hjmills> alex-weej: i am setting up a dedicated server using a hard drive with it all already installed but as it was installed with different hardware it isnt working now the hardware has changed - it all boots but the network interface it used to have cannot be found and it wont find my new interface
<ubuntu> Alakazamz0r: huh? I need to transfer my zip to windows, so i would need write permissions
<ski-worklap> anyone else have a problem with ubuntu where the system beep character isn't converted into any sound in gnome?
<lufis> Hey guys. I'm looking into archiving a lot of my audio CDs losslessly with FLAC and was wondering if Soundjuicer would do a professional enough job
<alex-weej> hjmills: what is the new interface hardware?
<Alakazamz0r> How bigs the zipfile.
<ski-worklap> i tried changing the prefs in the sound system preference applet, but it still no workie
<alex-weej> lufis: yes indeed.
<Alakazamz0r> why dont you upload it to flyupload.com
<ski-worklap> any ideas?
<KaLimeRo-> How i can Fotmat and Install the Ubuntu from the CD like i did before with WindowsXP ??
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: its located in www.xenex.weeki.org/Drivers.zip -- its 43mb
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: the ubuntu installer will take care of formatting for you
<Qaldune> kalimero try putting the cd in the drive
<acuozzo> ubuntu, can you actually get on the windows (assuming) install?
<aphexian> Kalimero: you can just boot from the install cd
<Alakazamz0r> xanex, i dont understand what you're trying to do.
<xanex> er 49mb
<magic_ninja> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KaLimeRo-> alex-weej what do you mean ?
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: I need to get Drivers.zip onto my Windows partition because I need the ethernet driver
<Alakazamz0r> and xanex Xanax is spelled Xanax, if thats what you were going for.
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: just boot the CD and click "install"
<magic_ninja> whats the name of the gstreamer wav plugin (so i can use soundcoverter to convert to wave)
<Alakazamz0r> xanex, why dont you download it and burn it to a CD?
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: its just a temp nick, i was getting tired of highlighting
<lufis> magic_ninja: wavenc?
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: i only have 1 burner, which is being used by the livecd
<hjmills> alex-weej: its a built in ethernet port on the mobo
<acuozzo> who is xanex? is xanex ubuntu?
<xanex> yes
<acuozzo> ah
<skenmy> Hi all. I'm trying to get my "direct rendering" to show as Yes by installing the NVidia drivers. However it seems that the openglx server is still showing as SGI, and I can't uninstal mesa without uninstaling the whole of X through apt / Synaptic. Would anyone be willing to help me out with that one?
<acuozzo> hello
<magic_ninja> lufis: is it a prog sir?
<Alakazamz0r> xanex, USB drive?
<hjmills> alex-weej: just a thought - would it have been picked up as eth1?
<Alakazamz0r> stick?
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: none.
<alecjw> magic_ninja: i thought that gstreamer could play wav's out of the box
<lufis> magic_ninja: I don't think so, it's a gstreamer plugin
<acuozzo> xanex, can you get on the (assuming) windows installation? or is this why you are accessing it from ubuntu...?
<Alakazamz0r> crap.
<lufis> magic_ninja: it might be called something else
<mnoir> hjmills: do you have an onboard eth enabled and a card??
<Alakazamz0r> i duno bro
<xanex> acuozzo: yes i can use windows but the internet doesn't work
<Alakazamz0r> you can try making it writable.
<Alakazamz0r> i wouldn't
<magic_ninja> alecjw: it can play them...but for some reason sound converter won't convert them and gives me a gstreamer plugin error...i can get you the error if you like
<alex-weej> hjmills: that really shouldn't matter
<hjmills> mnoir: I have onboard eth and no card - eth is enabled
<KaLimeRo-> alex-weej u mean just install from the windows and its will formt is salf ?
<alex-weej> hjmills: what does "sudo ifconfig" tell you?
<Alakazamz0r> /dev/hda3 /mnt/ntfs_p ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0 0 0
<acuozzo> well, Alakaz, can't he just change it back after writing the one file?
<Alakazamz0r> that'd do it.
<mnoir> hjmills: that should enable as eth0 then
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: no, burn the ISO CD image to a CD-R, then boot from the CD-R
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: do you know how to boot from a CD-R?
<xanex> /dev/sda1   /media/windows   ntfs   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<xanex> i put that in fstab
<acuozzo> hmm...
<KaLimeRo-> no..
<Alakazamz0r> ntfs-3g not ntfs
<alex-weej> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: that's what the wiki said :\
<Alakazamz0r> xanex, http://ciscosurfing.wordpress.com/2006/12/15/ntfs-using-ntfs-3g/
<mnoir> hjmills: have you tried just booting the live cd??
<Alakazamz0r> read that.
<MyStiC1985> can't he just use the bios cd-boot?
<magic_ninja> !soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<hjmills> mnoir: that will work - the hard ware is fine - i just need to run programs on this hard drive
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<xanex> er
<xanex> Alakazamz0r: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ntfs-3g"
<hjmills> mnoir: alex-weej: sudo ifconfig just show stuff for lo
<skenmy> Anyone available to help me get this issue sorted out?
<gaten> im having some samba issues. im running samba from my ubuntu server (edgy) and trying to connected from my ubuntu desktop (drapper). ive set the passwd w/ smbpasswd and included the user in the /etc/passwd file, but i still can't login. it wont accept my password. any ideas?
<mnoir> hjmills: just a brain spasm - sorry
<alex-weej> hjmills: then your ethernet hardware has not been discovered
<acuozzo> xanex: have you changed your sources.list?
<KaLimeRo-> if i burned its allready?
<xanex> acuozzo: don't think so
<acuozzo> okay
<Some_Person> i finally got edgy installed, and my internet magically works, unlike on dapper, where i couldn't get it to work
<alex-weej> hjmills: run "lspci" and find your ethernet hardware
<acuozzo> Alakaz, would it be available in universe?
<Alakazamz0r> dude... xanex
<hjmills> alex-weej: no - but how would ubuntu know to look as it wont know its moved from one pc to another
<SamChestido> is it possible to hide the gnome-panel in one of the workspaces?
<mnoir> hjmills: so dmesg shows no comm-like stuff...
<Alakazamz0r> READ THE PAGE I SENT YOU!
<alex-weej> hjmills: this stuff really is dynamic
<alex-weej> hjmills: we have had dynamic hardware detection for ages :)
<Alakazamz0r> First you will need to add a repository to your source.list. Open a terminal and type:
<sparkling> hi all
<mnoir> yeah - the os has to detect every time!
<Alakazamz0r> At the end of the file, just add one of the following mirrors:
<alex-weej> SamChestido: no sorry
<acuozzo> xanex: you know how to edit your souces.list?
<hjmills> alex-weej: odd - the new must be blocked by a memoru of the old
<alex-weej> hjmills: i suspect it's more a case of unsupported hardware
<alex-weej> hjmills: just find out what it is with lspci
<KaLimeRo-> alex-weej u can pme?
<mnoir> hj - do you know the right driver for it? can you install and modeprobe it?
<hjmills> alex-weej: no - its worked out of the box with dapper before
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: sure
<schlonzo> can anybody pls tell me how i can write on my windoze partition?
<alex-weej> hjmills: lspci! now!!!
<Captain_Haddock> When I try to start the dhcp server I run into this error message:
<mnoir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Captain_Haddock> dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth1 (10.0.0.1).
<mike> how can i record sound of what my sound card is playing?
<Captain_Haddock> How do I fix this?
<alecjw> schlonzo: TRY NTFS-3G
<ski-worklap> schlonzo, first get a magic marker and a screwdriver.
<alecjw> schlonzo: sorry. caps lock
<KaLimeRo-> i need u 2 send me a pm cus im unregistered
<MyStiC1985> lspci |grep net <<--gives out your ethernet card
<sparkling> someone of you have an ATI x1950 pcie or agp? if so have you tested with ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !register | KaLimeRo-
<ubotu> KaLimeRo-: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<acuozzo> Question to everyone: Is there a way to run a bash script at startup which requires sudo (granted that I am not a full sudoer)?
<hjmills> mnoir and alex-weej: its 11ab:4620 (marvell gigabit adaptor)
<Captain_Haddock> MyStiC1985: that  for me?
<tannerld> I got ubuntu installed on my new computer (its boots and everything), but moving windows is slow and glxgears very slowly works.
<mnoir> hjmills: i dunno the correct driver....
<HymnToLife> tannerld, install correct drivers for your video card
<acuozzo> tannerld: it may be that you do not have the 3d accel. drivers installed?
<acuozzo> tannerld: do you have NVIDIA, ATI, SIS...etc?
<alex-weej> hjmills: type "dmesg | grep -i marvell"
<skenmy> Can anyone assist me with my direct rendering problem?
<alex-weej> skenmy: just ask
<acuozzo> skenmy: What's up?
<skenmy> I already did :)
<skenmy> Hi all. I'm trying to get my "direct rendering" to show as Yes by installing the NVidia drivers. However it seems that the openglx server is still showing as SGI, and I can't uninstal mesa without uninstaling the whole of X through apt / Synaptic. Would anyone be willing to help me out with that one?
<mon^rch> has anyone got experience with NTFS-3G
<MyStiC1985> captain_haddock: no for hjmills
<schlonzo> he says that i dont have the right to write on my hdb1
<acuozzo> skenmy: can't help there...sorry.
<Captain_Haddock> MyStiC1985: ah, ok thanks.
<schlonzo> root?
<skenmy> Okay :)
<tannerld> acuozzo: ati
<Captain_Haddock> dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth1 (10.0.0.1). <--- anybody know where I can correct this?
<acuozzo> ah, one second tannerld...you're in luck.
<ski-worklap> Captain_Haddock, probably in /etc/network/interfaces
<hjmills> alex-weej: no output - i tried a few other things as well
<HymnToLife> or gksudo network-admin if you like nice GUIs
<tannerld> acuozzo: thanks :)
<acuozzo> tannerld: what card? radeon? etc? (if so)...what numbers?
<schlonzo> he says i dont have the right to write on my hdb1
<MyStiC1985> has anybody experience in fixing resolution issues in xorg.conf with widescreen notebooks?
<alex-weej> hjmills: try "dmesg | grep -i eth"
<Captain_Haddock> ski-worklap: it has :
<Captain_Haddock> address 10.0.0.1
<Captain_Haddock> netmask 255.255.255.0
<tannerld> acuozzo: trying to find out...
<Captain_Haddock> ski-worklap: so what could be wrong?
<swede2> how do i gain the rights to make changes to xorg?
<HymnToLife> MyStiC1985, what kind of videocard do you have ?
<hjmills> alex-weej: that gives me some info inc a mac addr but i dont know if thats the old or new one
<kcinna> hey all
<alex-weej> hjmills: do you have the old one still attached?
<kcinna> anyone know where i can find firmware upgrades for my dvd burner that work with linux?
<acuozzo> tannerld: run 'lspci' (no apostrophe) in the terminal
<alex-weej> !paste | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hjmills> alex-weej: would the kernel that is installed be identical to that in the installer?
<alex-weej> hjmills: absolutely
<Captain_Haddock> swede2: probably using "sudo"?
<acuozzo> tannerld: look around for it
<MyStiC1985> HymnToLife: piece of crab shared mem card Intel GMA 950
<ski-worklap> Captain_Haddock, hmm i dunno. where are you seeing this error message, exactly?
<HymnToLife> !915resolution > MyStiC1985
<Captain_Haddock> swede2: "sudo vi filename".
<ski-worklap> can you pastebin it and what surrounds it?
<acuozzo> MyStiC1985: me too! on my laptop!!!!!!!
<Captain_Haddock> ski-worklap: in syslog. I get this when I try starting dhcpd
<hjmills> alex-weej: hmmm - the old one was an onboard on a diff mobo - im gonna find a pci card
<alex-weej> hjmills: paste the dmesg output onto the paste service
<ski-worklap> Captain_Haddock, oh
<ski-worklap> in your dhcpd.conf
<MyStiC1985> yeah acuzzo. i'll try the fix and contact you back then.
<MyStiC1985> thant you HymnOfLive. I'll try
<acuozzo> which fix?
<HymnToLife> MyStiC1985, 915resolution is what you need
<ski-worklap>  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<cacti> I need help with the 'radeon' driver. It appears to be loaded for my Radeon RV200 QW (the wiki says fully supported), but I'm not getting direct rendering . . . HELP!
<acuozzo> 915resolution? are you just looking to the change the res?
<acuozzo> I am looking to fix the 3d acceleration
<alex-weej> cacti: do you have the fglrx driver still installed?
<hjmills> alex-weej: i cant - no internet on that pc because of the network
<ski-worklap> e.g. subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.254.0 { ... }
<cacti> alex-weej: no, I purged that from my system
<tannerld> acuozzo: ati radeon x1300 pro
<Lin>  #alsa
<acuozzo> ok one second tanner
<mnoir> Captain_Haddock: what does yer dhcpd config look like?
<alex-weej> cacti: what does "glxinfo | grep -i direct" give you?
<Captain_Haddock> ski-worklap: ok, so this has to be hand configured? I have this GUI ghdhcpd thinggymebob and all :|
<nova> is there a program for linux that can perform like "pc anywhere"
<nova> ?
<acuozzo> tannerld: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<acuozzo> try that guide
<MyStiC1985> acuozzo: changing the res is fine, but xorg.conf settings don't match the setting in the gui gnome settings
<schlonzo> how can i get the right to write on my windoze partition!?
<alex-weej> !vnc | nova
<ubotu> nova: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<acuozzo> tannerld: (I take no responsibility)
<cacti> alex-weej: direct rendering is No and OpenGL renderer string is Mesa GLX Indirect
<tannerld> acuozzo: ehe, I'll take a look at it
<acuozzo> MyStiC1985: weird
<alex-weej> cacti: what about "grep -i direct /var/log/Xorg.0.log"?
<Some_Person> how can i completely disable the grub menu?
<acuozzo> Anyone know how to execute a bash script at startup which requires sudo?
<schlonzo> how can i get the right to write on my windoze partition!?
<magic_ninja> Some_Person: you dont want to
<mnoir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Some_Person> i uncommented hiddenmenu, but it waits 10 seconds to let me press escape to see it
<alex-weej> acuozzo: system startup or desktop session startup?
<kcinna> anyone know where i can find firmware upgrades for my dvd burner that work with linux?
<The_Machine> what's the easiest way to burn a divx movie to an 'actual' movie DVD using linux?  (like, convert-burn on the fly?)
<KaLimeRo-> alex-weej pm!?
<cacti> alex-weej: lots of stuff, what are we looking for?
<Some_Person> and yes, i do want to
<acuozzo> alex-weej>: at this point...either
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: i'm really sorry, i've forgotten my NickServ password and i can't chat back
<acuozzo> i just want it to run by the time I get on my desktop and working
<Lin> hi all. I wanna enable my surround 5.1 speakers on my nforce2 snd_intel8x0 (an abit nf7 mobo). But even enabling 6 channels , surround (independ or shared), and surround channel my speakers didn't work (just front left/right). Im on ubuntu edgy, alsa 1.0.11, kernel 2.6.17. Any help?
<magic_ninja> Some_Person: what are you going to do when you need to use a separate boot kernel or such via grub?
<alex-weej> cacti: "Direct rendering is Enabled" or similar
<Some_Person> i have a triple-boot, xp, vista, ubuntu, and vista is in the mbr, so i only want one menu
<cacti> alex-weej:
<cacti> one sec
<graft> anyone in here running beryl?
<magic_ninja> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<acuozzo> some_person: installing ubuntu last always works
<Some_Person> and why would i want a seperate bot kernel?
<KaLimeRo-> u can see my msg?
<cacti> alex-weej: http://pastebin.ca/295815
<Some_Person> i did install it last
<acuozzo> well then
<acuozzo> you may be able to
<acuozzo> access vista and xp
<acuozzo> by going into grup
<Some_Person> grub isnt in the mbr because it cant boot vista
<magic_ninja> Some_Person: its nice to have 2 or 3 other kernels you can boot from....that way if ther eis a problemw ith one you can use another
<mon^rch> is anyone here using NTFS-3G?
<alex-weej> cacti: at a terminal type LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<acuozzo> alex-weej: so no go? :(
<Some_Person> vista's mbr can boot xp, vista, and grub from one menu
<alex-weej> cacti: and right at the top you should get some messages about libGL trying to load r200_dri.so or something
<cacti> alex-weej: pastebin?
<alex-weej> cacti: yes please
<alex-weej> acuozzo: there is a system service startup script that you can put stuff in
<Some_Person> but i dont want that 10 second thing, i just want it to immediately boot ubuntu
<acuozzo> rc.local?
<alex-weej> acuozzo: yes, /etc/rc.local
<acuozzo> i've tried
<cacti> alex-weej: http://pastebin.ca/295821
<acuozzo> the problem is
<acuozzo> it will not execute because of the sudo
<alex-weej> acuozzo: you don't need sudo
<alex-weej> acuozzo: that script already runs as root
<acuozzo> in my script I do
<siv0x> How do i update from ubuntu 6.06 to edgy? is there any way without reformatting?
<acuozzo> because it is a setkeycodes script
<acuozzo> to enable to acpi hotkeys on my laptop
<HymnToLife> !edgy | siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<acuozzo> which works (entirely) if i execute it manually
<alex-weej> cacti: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<alex-weej> cacti: this is a problem :P
<cacti> ok, alex-weej how do I fix the problem?
<cacti> install that file alex-weej ?
<alex-weej> cacti: i'm finding out what package it belongs to, just a second
<The_Machine> what's the easiest way to burn a divx movie to an 'actual' movie DVD using linux?  (like, convert-burn on the fly?)
<alex-weej> cacti: it should be part of some mesa package
<cacti> alex-weej: thank you ** On Hold **
<acuozzo> alex-weej: the script itself uses sudo
<robtp> can someone help me with a simple question in a c program?
<acuozzo> alex-weej: my script
<graft> The_Machine: there's some scripts on kde-apps.org for that sort of thing, but i've never seen a nice all-in-one package to do it
<alex-weej> cacti: double check that libgl1-mesa-dri is installed, and if it already is, reinstall it
<Some_Person> please, i want to remove that stupid 10 second thing, can i set grub to immediately boot ubuntu, no prompt to press escape?
<acuozzo> yes you can
<alex-weej> Some_Person: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Some_Person> ok
<metroman> Some_Person: Set the timer to 0.
<acuozzo> exactly weej
<Some_Person> ok
<alex-weej> *timeout
<cacti> alex-weej: ** Installing **
<The_Machine> graft: that sucks.  THanks for the tip though!
<alex-weej> cacti: was it not installed?
<acuozzo> alex-weej: any ideas?
<alex-weej> acuozzo: no, sorry
<Some_Person> now to reboot to test that
<cacti> alex-weej: It wasn't installed
<acuozzo> alex-weej: it's cool
<robtp> ive got a very simple c question, can anyone give me a bit of help with that?
<alex-weej> acuozzo: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu - open a support ticket
<acuozzo> thank you :)
<cacti> robtp: don't ask to ask, just ask your question. If we know, we'll try to help
<tannerld> acuozzo: yay, i think that worked
<alex-weej> cacti: it really should have been installed, something is wrong with your system - do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<MyStiC1985> YEAH!!!!! THANK YOU HymnToLife It's working now!
<cacti> alex-weej: nope, I'm actually running Fluxbuntu ;p
<alex-weej> cacti: !!
<robtp> how is i always one without initialization: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39356/
<cacti> alex-weej: but, it uses the dapper base, so the principles behind everything are the same ;p
<cacti> alex-weej: ** Install is Complete ** Reboot?
<alex-weej> cacti: oh well... it's actually a dependent of xorg - do you not even have that installed?
<robtp> the printf statement right after int i = 0; is always tellin me i=1 rather than whatever random val was @ that mem add
<tannerld> acuozzo: glx gears isn't doing anything though now :\
<alex-weej> cacti: no need
<cacti> alex-weej: yes, xorg is installed
<luckyone> does anyone know if there is a 64-bit build of Sunbird?
<alex-weej> cacti: just run glxinfo now
<alex-weej> cacti: it should be working immediately
<cacti> sweet
<cacti> it is
<alex-weej> :D
* cacti hugglez alex-weej 
<alex-weej> :] 
* cacti gives everyone a tray of cookies
<robtp> cacti: you have any idea? :)
<cacti> I'm not a c programmer robtp
<magic_ninja> any one have any reccomendations for some free mmogs or first person shooters
<alex-weej> magic_ninja: i like counter-strike :D
<robtp> magic_ninja: enemy territory
<cacti> magic_ninja: try Wesnoth << search synaptic
<MyStiC1985> pong ;)
<robtp> can anyone tell me why i always seems to be 1 @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39356/
<genius314> Can someone help me? Flash can't play any sound.
<magic_ninja> is planeshift any good?
<pluma> genius314: That's easy.
<robtp> magic_ninja: it will be... someday
<pluma> genius314: Get the beta plugin. Replace the existing file with the one in the beta version.
<genius314> pluma: Ok.
<pluma> genius314: I'm pretty sure there is a tutorial with a link somewhere. I think it's the Flash 9 Beta for Mozilla/Firefox on Linux or something like that.
<robtp> nobody on that *easy* c question, why is i always 1 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39356/
<magic_ninja> i want to play cs but i lost my cd key
<pluma> genius314: You'll find the file in your .mozilla directory in your home folder, I think.
<robtp> genius314: if youre talking about installing flash 9 beta 2, just download the .deb and dpkg -i, it works flawlessly really
<siv0x> When i just tried updating to ubuntu 6.10 i got an error box, inside that box it said http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to wine.lowvoice.nl:80 (81.171.111.184). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<genius314> pluma: Ok. Do I get the beta plugin from the flash website?
<mnoir> robtp: not many folks are much interested in the seemingly consistent results of a bad programming practice :)
<robtp> mnoir: hey, i didnt write it :P im just confused as to why it works
<KaLimeRo-> How i can Format and Install the Ubuntu from the CD like i did before with WindowsXP ??
<hjmills> alex-weej: i have replaced the network card with a pci one and disabled the old card but i get the same errors
<pluma> genius314: I think so.
<genius314> pluma: ok.
<pluma> genius314: You have to look around a bit, I think. Lemme check
<mnoir> robtp: i wasn't criticizing you - i am sure you would never use an uninitialized var
<hjmills> alex-weej ubuntu must be still looking for the old card - so much for automatic hardware detection
<alex-weej> hjmills: it doesn't look for anything
<pluma> genius314: I think that's it: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<alex-weej> hjmills: do dmesg > ~/dmesg
<alex-weej> put it on a floppy
<alex-weej> bring it to your pc
<alex-weej> and put it on pastebin
<toko123> greetings
<robtp> mnoir: well lets not go that far - i might - but do you understand why it consistently seems to be 1?
<pluma> genius314: Simple unzip it and replace the existing file in...
<genius314> pluma: Ok, thanks.
<hjmills> alex-weej: ok
<pluma> genius314: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<hjmills> *hunts for floppy and floppy drive....
<pluma> libflashplayer.so I think
<exs> does anyone know if you're able to take a windows xp vmware image, and extract it onto a physical ntfs partiton - then be able to boot into it with grub?
<tannerld> glxgears doesn't show anything after I installed the ati drivers
<MyStiC1985> can anybody help me in defining 'constant-aliases' in terminal?
<mnoir> robtp: prolly the block loaded into memory from disk to allocate that var is consistent.  I dunno.
<MyStiC1985> so that they are not forgotten by opeing a new console window
<alex-weej> MyStiC1985: if you want aliases that are set every time you start Bash (your "shell")
<KaLimeRo-> How i can Format and Install the Ubuntu from the CD like i did before with WindowsXP ??
<mnoir> ask the c compiler writers?
<toko123> need help 6.06.lts trying to load banshee gnupod and the like can not load Depends libatk1.0.0(>1.12.1 but 1.11.4 installed?
<pluma> genius314: Transparency and stuff like that doesn't work yet, though. Also it seems to be a bit glitchy. Best thing you can get for Linux, though.
<alex-weej> MyStiC1985: then edit ~/.bashrc
<HymnToLife> toko123, you need to upgrade to Edgy
<alex-weej> MyStiC1985: .bashrc is loaded every time you start bash
<pluma> genius314: Once you've replaced it, fire up Firefox and check the version of your plugin by loading a Flash page and right-clicking on the Flash app.
<mnoir> KaLimeRo-: this is the second time you are asking - can you ask the question a different way?
<toko123> thanks
<genius314> pluma: Ok.
<alex-weej> mnoir: he doesn't know how to do a CD boot from BIOS
<robtp> mnoir: i dunno, its an example i saw given so i would imagine whoever wrote it wrote it to work more than once
<MyStiC1985> alex-weej: yeah! that was what i was searching for. thank you
<siv0x> When i just tried updating to ubuntu 6.10 i got an error box, inside that box it said http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to wine.lowvoice.nl:80 (81.171.111.184). - connect (111 Connection refused) ?
<pluma> hf
<alex-weej> MyStiC1985: no problem :)
<KaLimeRo-> not really\:
<alex-weej> siv0x: are you using the update manager?
<HymnToLife> siv0x, automatix is evil, we told you :)
<robtp> Hello Channel: are there any people who could help me with a C question?
<Infeliz> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<alex-weej> robtp: what's up?
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | robtp
<ubotu> robtp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<siv0x> alex-weej: yes i'm using the update manager.
<robtp> alex-weej: why is i always equal to 1 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39356/
<KaLimeRo-> I need to format my comp .. and install the Ubuntu ... how i do that ?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: you sure automatix caused this?
<hjmills> KaLimeRo-: insert the install disk and set the bios to boot from cd then reboot
<HymnToLife> yeah, it added a wine repo that contains only Dapper packages
<HymnToLife> so obviously you can't upgrade to Edgy using it, you must change it to an Edgy repo
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Can i fix this so i can update?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Blah how do i do this? wish i would have listened now lol
<alex-weej> robtp: compiler characteristic
<HymnToLife> siv0x, remove that line from your sources.list
<HymnToLife> your WINE won't be upgraded though$
<siv0x> HymnToLife: how about i remove wine and automatix
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Will that work?
<HymnToLife> that's even better
<HymnToLife> but be sure to remove that line from your sources.list too
<siv0x> HymnToLife: okay, one sec
<SurfnKid> anyone know good Audacity manuals?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: will you explain to me how to remove that line?
<HymnToLife> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<HymnToLife> search for the WINE lines and delete them
<HymnToLife> or comment them out
<tannerld> glxgears doesn't show anything after I installed the ati drivers
<Tweekster> is there a switch for mkisofs so that i can add have a couple of directories i want to add, and it keeps the root directory.  example /share has subdirectors of listings, data, apps, managers.   and on the dvd i want to have: data, apps, listings, managers as the main directories, the command i am using is : mkisofs -o listings.iso --iso-level=2 -J -R -l -m Archive listings managers data,  and right now the result is just dropp
<andreas__> hello
<HymnToLife> !hi | andreas__
<ubotu> andreas__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<andreas__> can anyone help with this problem:
<toko123> HymnToLife: thanks just started upgrade from 6.06lts to 6.10
<HighLife> Is is possible to copy a cd image with k3b?
<andreas__> I use ubuntu 6.05, but can't find a package which exists in 6.10... how do I get hold of it?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: delete all WINE and Automatix lines?
<magic_ninja> can you guys reccomend a free, nice fps aside from enemy territory?
<HymnToLife> siv0x, pastebin your sourcs.list, just to be sure
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<siv0x> magic_ninja: americas army
<Kesman> magic_ninja: nexuiz
<MyStiC1985> going off. thx @all for support cu
<administrator__> anyone ever setup an iSCSI target on linux before?
<HighLife> Does anyone know how to copy a cd image?
<HighLife> dvd*
<alex-weej> HighLife: "dd"
<alex-weej> HighLife: or a tool like gnome baker or k3b
<Some_Person> how can i hide vfat/ntfs drive labels?
<alex-weej> Some_Person: hide them from what?
<HighLife> Yes but I'd like to save it to my harddrive in an image file
<Some_Person> make them not display on the desktop
<tannerld> glxgears doesn't show anything after I installed the ati drivers; how can i fix that?
<Some_Person> like back in breezy, it showed the name of the folder the drive was mounted to
<Some_Person> in dapper and edgy, it shows the drive label
<administrator__> HighLife, an encrypted dvd?
<wyatt_earp> anyone ever have issues with vmware-server on amd64?
<HighLife> no
<HighLife> i just need the image
<mike> how can i ripp streaming audio?
<HighLife> just for back up on my drive
<Some_Person> how can i make it not show the drive label?
<Kesman> tannerld: what ati driver? fglrx or the open source one?
<administrator__> HighLife, dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso
<tannerld> Kesman: fglrx
<SupremacyGnu> Hello! I have problems with my USB flash disk. When I plug it in my mouse freeze as if the USB steels all the power needed. Is this because of my power supply or something else? I have a 230 w power supply. Thanks
<HighLife> Confused lol (I'm a windows guy)
<davidwinter> hi all
<mike> how can i rip streaming audio fromr the internet?
<davidwinter> does anyone know of a app for Ubuntu that is kind of like Textmate for Mac OS X?
<Kesman> tannerld: what does your fglrxinfo say?
<davidwinter> it could be the only thing preventing me from switching to Ubuntu fully
<alex-weej> davidwinter: what's textmate?
<n2diy> davidwinter: what does textmate do?
<mike> davidwinter, what is textmate?
<lerneaen_hydra> is there any good graphical app for mounting cd/dvd images to a folder?
<alex-weej> i think he has been asked enough times
<tannerld> KenSentMe: http://pastebin.ca/295867
<DeeTahPanLtah> hi guys,where will i find netinst cd image,like in debian?
<alex-weej> DeeTahPanLtah: i don't think we have one :(
<HymnToLife> !netinst | DeeTahPanLtah
<mike> what program in ubuntu will rip streaming audio?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netinst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeeTahPanLtah> seems like ubuntu doesn't know ;p
<mike> lol
<DeeTahPanLtah> ubotu**
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit
<cacti> shoot
<robtp> can anyone tell me why beagle isnt indexing most of my files?
<cacti> who was it helping me in here before?
<HighLife> oh well ill figure the dvd thing out later
<atlef> alternate cd will do this i think
<robtp> cacti: i mightve been
<siv0x> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39357/
<Kesman> tannerld: dunno about that then, what graphics card do you use?
<HighLife> but i am having problems with my sound card
<cacti> robtp: no, it was another "r" person
<mike> how can i rip streamign audio on ubuntu?
<HighLife> It's worked in the past
<tannerld> Kesman: ati radeon x1300 pro
<cacti> the Radeon driver problem I was having
<alex-weej> cacti: me? :E
<HymnToLife> siv0x, all right, delete all the Automatix crap
<ski-worklap> mike: mencoder or ffmpeg
<alex-weej> cacti: no r's in my name lol
<siv0x> HymnToLife: ok
<mike> ski-worklap, how do they work?
<cacti> alex-weej: o yes :) my resolution just fell apart to the smallest possible
<MrBallZ> i'm using kernel 2.6.15-23-686 , and the one I see i can upgrade to in Adept is to   2.6.17-10-386  ... is it recomended .... is there a 2.6.17-10-686  ???
<alex-weej> cacti: eeeehneh
<HighLife> anyone willing to help me with my sound card?
<cacti> alex-weej: yeah, I don't know where I got an "r"
<Kesman> tannerld: weird, it should say something like mine here: OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<robtp> any willing to help me with beagle not indexing anything for me?
<Kesman> tannerld: not just generic
<alex-weej> cacti: what happened, did you restart x11?
<tannerld> Kesman: hmm
<cacti> alex-weej: I restarted the machine
<alex-weej> cacti: yes then :P
<cacti> alex-weej: that was bad, eh?
<alex-weej> cacti: shouldn't have been :P
<Kesman> tannerld: how about: glxinfo | grep rendering ?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: what about were it says #AUTOMATIX REPOS END. ?
<alex-weej> cacti: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alex-weej> cacti: look for the bit where it describes available resolutions
<HymnToLife> It has a # at the start so it's a comment
<tannerld> Kesman: direct rendering: yes
<cacti> alex-weej: what should I grep?
<VMT2007> ask shuttleworth? :P
<HymnToLife> whether you leave it or not doesn't matter
<alex-weej> cacti: nothing, pipe it to less and scroll through it
<Kesman> tannerld: but there's nothing in the glxgears window?
<cacti> shoot, I don't remember how to do that alex-weej
<siv0x> HymnToLife: So just delete from #AUTOMATIX REPOS START to #AUTOMATIX REPOS END?
<ruben> HI, to access to an AP using iwconfig, the AP has 128 bits encription, this is the way to set the enc key? or what is the way?
<ruben> iwconfig wlan0 key F9D5-11FB-0FFD-01DB-1912-1B35-2C
<HymnToLife> exactly
<cacti> (or I never knew)
<ruben> it is ok?
<alex-weej> cacti: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<gaten> i cant mount my vfat drive as rw for users. my /etc/fstab line is such: UUID=3ECF-D98B  /media/hdb5  vfat  isocharset=utf8,umask=000 0  0
<alex-weej> cacti: or just less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cacti> and look for resolutions?
<tannerld> Kesman: nope, just black
<logivision> I installed codeweaver on linux and am installing a program that requires me to select a server. The program by default is looking for "My Network". How do i make the program see the server (it's a windows server)"
<alex-weej> cacti: yeah er
<nkRush> Hi, I've tested a custom splashscreen for gnome and uninstalled it, but now I have some blue splashscreen instead of the brownish default one. How do I restore the original splashscreen?
<alex-weej> cacti: with RADEON
<Kesman> tannerld: how about fgl_glxgears ?
<alex-weej> cacti: type "/Supported VESA" in less
<alex-weej> cacti: to search for the string "Supported VESA"
<HighLife> Does anyone know how I could get my alc655 sound chipset working. It has worked on ubuntu in the past and im not sure what is wrong.
<cacti> alex-weej: pattern not found
<alex-weej> cacti: hit home
<alex-weej> then try again
<mike> ski-worklap, is there a graphical one, and a non terminal one?
<davidwinter> Textmate is a text editor
<alex-weej> cacti: (it only searches down)
<logivision> I installed codeweaver on linux and am installing a program that requires me to select a server. The program by default is looking for "My Network". How do i make the program see the server (it's a windows server)"
<davidwinter> http://macromates.com
<cacti> alex-weej: nope
<alex-weej> davidwinter: what do you use a text editor for?
<mike> davidwinter, ubuntu has its own text editor
<tannerld> Kesman: nothing
<alex-weej> cacti: can you send your Xorg.0.log file to pastebin?
<tannerld> Kesman: thers fps output to the terminal though
<alex-weej> !paste | cacti
<ubotu> cacti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<siv0x> HymnToLife: are you there?
<davidwinter> I use it for programming
<BlackMad> wow
<HymnToLife> last time I checked, yeah, I was :p
<mike> how can i record streaming audio with sound recorder application in ubuntu?
<davidwinter> but it has some nifty features
<BlackMad> too many people here
<logivision> I installed codeweaver on linux and am installing a program that requires me to select a server. The program by default is looking for "My Network". How do i make the program see the server (it's a windows server)"
<siv0x> you didnt anser me though.
<emun> is it possible to remove the free turboprint banner from prints with turboprint
<alex-weej> davidwinter: many hackers use emacs/vi or their Gtk equivalents
<alex-weej> davidwinter: or eclipse
<alex-weej> davidwinter: or i use gedit with whatever plugins help me along
<HymnToLife> [21:16]  <siv0x> HymnToLife: So just delete from #AUTOMATIX REPOS START to #AUTOMATIX REPOS END? <= to this, I did, by the affirmative :)
<logivision> I installed codeweaver on linux and am installing a program that requires me to select a server. The program by default is looking for "My Network". How do i make the program see the server (it's a windows server)"
<HymnToLife> !repeat | logivision
<ubotu> logivision: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kesman> tannerld: then I don't have any clues.. you could try to reinstall the driver and all the packages with it, but the result would be the same I think
<logivision> thank you
<logivision> !patience
<logivision> lol
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<siv0x> HymnToLife: k.
<mike> can i have help with sound recorder in ubuntu?
<tannerld> Kesman: thanks anyway :)
<cacti> alex-weej: http://pastebin.ca/295876
<cacti> alex-weej: maybe I should reconfigure the xserver after loading that driver?
<alex-weej> cacti: that wasn't really a driver
<alex-weej> cacti: that was a userland library for doing DRI stuff
<siv0x> HymnToLife: K done, just exit terminal now?
<Everflex> what is the hard drive and partition manager in ubuntu called?
<cacti> alex-weej: but maybe it didn't know it could do those resolutions with direct rendering and it blacklisted them?
<ubuntufromlinux> hi!
<fmachado> Everflex, you can use gParted
<KaLimeRo-> alex-weej: i sucsse to enter the boot what i need 2 do now if i want to format before i install ?
<mnoir> Everflex: gparted?
<HymnToLife> !hi | ubuntufromlinux
<ubotu> ubuntufromlinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Everflex> thanks!
<alex-weej> cacti: it doesn't quite work like that, but doing a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will fix the situation
<ubuntufromlinux> good system
<alex-weej> cacti: follow the instructions (BE CAREFUL because if you make a mistake you can't go back, it's a bitch :P)
<tannerld> !hi \ ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi \ ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tannerld> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alex-weej> cacti: when it asks you to choose to write monitor sync ranges, choose NO - it keeps your config clean.
<Everflex> fmachado: why isn't gParted in the System menu?
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: when you start the CD it should take you to the Ubuntu desktop
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: when you run the installer, it will ask you for somewhere on your disk to install it, one of the options will be "ERASE ENTIRE DISK"
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: choose that one
<fmachado> Everflex, good question. :)
<alex-weej> Everflex: it is...
<ski-worklap> mike, there probably is a graphical one, but i don't know what it is. try google
<Everflex> alex-weej, it is?
<mnoir> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1.1ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<alex-weej> Everflex: System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<KaLimeRo-> 10x (: u halped me a lot
<alex-weej> Everflex: of course, you have to install it
<mnoir> Everflex: did you install it?
<magic_ninja> i was wondering...is there a tool similar to DAP for windows that accelerates downloads by allowing you to make 2 or 3 simultaneous connections to a server and such (or does firefox's download manager already do that)
<alex-weej> KaLimeRo-: no problem, i hope you have fun :P)
<Everflex> alex-weej, oh okay. isn't in installed by default?
<KaLimeRo-> (:
<alex-weej> Everflex: no it isn't
<fmachado> alex-weej, he asked "by default"
<Everflex> alex-weej, ok. thanks!
<alex-weej> fmachado: my mistake :P
<mnoir> Evas the above brief sez - it is optional
<cacti> alex-weej: reboot?
<alex-weej> cacti: no
<cacti> lol
<alex-weej> cacti: do you know how to switch VTs?
<cacti> alex-weej: VT ?
<alex-weej> cacti: just reboot :P
<Some_Person> is there any way at all to make ubuntu not show volume labels like in breezy?
<cacti> k
<alex-weej> Some_Person: show them WHERE?
<Some_Person> on the desktop, on volumes
<emun> since my printer cannot print in ubuntu , i tried to use turboprint but get a banner on erery print job , how can i remove this
<MrBallZ> anyone knows how good performance does the Intel GMA 950 Graphics card has under linux, compared to Ati and Nvidia using propietary drivers ?
<alex-weej> Some_Person: do you want to hide the volumes completely? or just the names?
<Some_Person> just the names
<siv0x> HymnToLife: How do i make these changes perminent.?
<alex-weej> Some_Person: are you sure? you want just the icon without a name!?
<tannerld> glxgears doesn't show anything after I installed the ati drivers; how can i fix that?
<Some_Person> back in breezy, it showed the name of the folder the volume was mounted to, can i make it do that?
<alex-weej> Some_Person: i don't think so
<HymnToLife> [21:27]  <siv0x> HymnToLife: How do i make these changes perminent.? <= Ctrl+O to save, Enter to confirm and Ctrl+X to exit nano
<alex-weej> Some_Person: it's generally considered that it's much more friendly that your volumes show up as "FAMILY GUY SEASON 1" than "sda"
<cacti> alex-weej: worked
<alex-weej> cacti: tadaa
* cacti hugglez alex-weej again
<Some_Person> i'd rather have it the other way
<Valmarko> Someone help me on finding a 3d - like-doom game ?
<alex-weej> cacti: i really have no idea why it should have broken but nm
<alex-weej> Some_Person: bring it up on Launchpad as a support request, and see what happens
<HymnToLife> Valmarko, Unreal has native Linux builds
<Afief> Valmarko: AFAIK all the doom legacy stuff was released under GPL
<erUSUL> Valmarko: doom3, just buy it
<emun> turboprint help , anybody
<Valmarko> thanks :)
<alex-weej> Valmarko: good games are rarely free :P
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Thanks
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Now just go on with my install like i was going to before i got the error?
<Afief> Valmarko: there is also Tremolous and Nexis i think
<HymnToLife> alex-weej, Frozen Bubble and SuperTux are good enough for me :p
<alex-weej> HymnToLife: haha
<HighLife> Whats the easiest way to find the resolution of a movie?
<HymnToLife> siv0x, in your sources.list, change all occurrences of 'dapper' to 'edgy', then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Afief> HighLife: right click and go to the video tab? if not run it through mplayer in the terminal and get the info from it's output
<alex-weej> HighLife: he means right click the file and choose "Properties"
<alex-weej> HighLife: then the Video tab
<HighLife> thank u
<Some_Person> then can i make it so that volumes dont show on the desktop?
<Afief> alex-weej: right, sorry for the mis-information
<Two-Six> has anybody got madwifi to work?
<rogue780> is there a way to kill the xserver via ssh? and then restart it?
<HymnToLife> rogue780, sudo /etc/init.d ?dm restart
<erUSUL> rogue780: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Two-Six> also I have a D-Link G650+ which I think has an Atheros chipset.  ANybody got one of these to work with WPA?
<ubut1> hello you ubuntu guru
<HymnToLife> typo, it's /etc/init.d/?dm
<ubut1> how Do I install x server on ubuntu server?
<HymnToLife> ubut1, only X or a whole DE ?
<Some_Person> can i make volumes not show on the desktop?
<alex-weej> Afief: not far wrong :P
<rogue780> erUSUL: HymnToLife: that just hangs the xserver
<alex-weej> Some_Person: now THAT's easy
<ubut1> OK GUY, I want to install x on Ubuntu server, how do you do it?
<Some_Person> ok, how do i do it?
<HymnToLife> ubut1, only X or a whole DE ?
<ubut1> Just a simple x window manager HYmntolife
<ubut1> I don't want full bloated gnome or kde
<alex-weej> Some_Person: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<ubut1> maybe a icefree, or window maker
<HymnToLife> ubut1, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg I'd guess
<Some_Person> thanks
<ubut1> I 'll try that Thanks HymnToLife
<DarkLinux> hey any good books about administration or cd
<thats> can i install ubuntu with graphical interface and then set it up as a web server?
<mnoir> thats: yes
<HymnToLife> DarkLinux, what kind of administration ?
<HymnToLife> System, network...
<thats> mnoir..thanks
<DarkLinux> HymnToLife: i hope both
<DarkLinux> whats the diff
<DarkLinux> darklinux: yeah
<skukza> do debain .debs work with ubuntu?
<graft> one is fixing machines, the other is setting up networks...
<HymnToLife> for network Linux Network Administrator's Guide (O'Reilly) is a must-have
<DarkLinux> skuza they work fine
<graft> skukza: yeah, usually, though it's not always a good idea
<HymnToLife> for sysadmin, Linux is a nutshell (O'REilly too) has always served me well
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Okay its installing
<skukza> oh
<DarkLinux> skuza ubuntu is based on debian
<skukza> thats why i assume they work
<HymnToLife> in*
<graft> skukza: if it's something critical avoid it.. if it's some obscure third-party thingy, go ahead
<skukza> ok well heres a first bash at cvs then...
<DarkLinux> HymnToLife> have links
<graft> skukza: cvs ought to bein ubuntu repos...
<HymnToLife> you can get both of them from Amazon for quite cheap
<mmmgaj> fgjfgdfgjkf
<skukza> what a considence i just opened synaptic to look for it :P
<vrv> Hello. Is it possible to use dual monitors in Ubuntu?
<graft> yes, vrv
<shreeve> how can I control the CPU speed? it's throttling down to much, i wanna use max speed when plugged in with AC power
<graft> though i dunno how to do it...
<DarkLinux> ebooks are cheeper ;)
<thats> i am going to try and set a web server with graphical interface installation any book or manual i can get or buy?...i amworking eith windows swrvers this will be my first attempt with linux
<vrv> Thank you, graft.
<HymnToLife> shreeve, frequency will increase automagically when you'll need it to
<zachary6969> beryl supports dual monitors too
<DarkLinux> can u give the links in amazon
<mnoir> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<HymnToLife> !lamp | thats
<ubotu> thats: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<HymnToLife> damn, pwn3d :(
<skukza> well if this works i can do away with windows
<logivision> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu and I've installed Crossweaver. I'm trying to install a program that needs to access a server during installation (a constant connection must be established while the program is running as well). During installation it goes to select the location of the server but it's automatically selecting "My Network" since it's a window's installation. How do I go about setting it up so it can see the network properly?
<dwhsix> anyone here familiar with midi (hardware, not software)?
<alex-weej> dwhsix: hello
<dwhsix> so what would I need to hook a keyboard that has midi-out to my Ubuntu box?
<alex-weej> logivision: firstly the product is called Crossover, (and it's by a company called Codeweavers)
<shreeve> HymnToLife: how can I force it to speed up? Is there an application that lets me control the CPU speed?
<alex-weej> logivision: secondly, you need to ask their support channel, because not many people here use it
<siv0x> HymnToLife: Is this going to pretty much reformatt me, or am i going to have all the programs i had before, just on 6.10?
<logivision> yea i just relized the typo and was about to correct myself
<shreeve> HymnToLife: Or, is the default throttling "so good" that it's not even needed?
<alex-weej> dwhsix: does the keyboard have a USB interface or just MIDI outputs?
<logivision> alix-weej: I'm asking in their channel to right now, but unfortunitally they apparently aren't very active in there
<dwhsix> alex-weej: I believe only MIDI... hang on I'll go check :-)
<alex-weej> dwhsix: if it has a USB interface, then it has a class-compliant MIDI interface built into it and it's very easy - you just plug and play
<alex-weej> dwhsix: otherwise, you need some MIDI hardware. most sound cards come with a MIDI port
<HymnToLife> shreeve, kill powernowd if you want to disable it but I wouldn't do it
<alex-weej> dwhsix: it either looks like a d-sub or a DIN
<ezenu> anyone have problems activating windows on a vmware virtual machine? My internet connection works fine with it
<DarkLinux> three years in linux and still feel like anoob
<DarkLinux> dam
<HymnToLife> siv0x, it will upgrade all your packages to Edgy, if possible
<shreeve> HymnToLife: can I run powernowd as a application? is there a "controller" for the CPU speed?
<alex-weej> DarkLinux: try using something like Gentoo for a year on a different computer
<alex-weej> DarkLinux: or plain debian, or slackware
<dwhsix> alex-weej: yeah, it's only MIDI... it's a Yamaha PSR-290
<HymnToLife> or FreeBSD \o/
<alex-weej> dwhsix: ok, read up :P
<DarkLinux> i only got my old pc alone
<DarkLinux> nothing more
<dwhsix> alex-weej: am I better off just buying a piano kbd w/ usb
<alex-weej> dwhsix: er
<DarkLinux> gentoo is fine but it needs internet access to install it
<alex-weej> dwhsix: if you want to do decent music production, you'll need a good sound card which will have a MIDI interface anyway
<alex-weej> dwhsix: it's up to you
<dwhsix> alex-weej: recommendations?
<power83> A question: ow can I change the var $LANG?
<dwhsix> alex-weej: where can I read up?
<alex-weej> dwhsix: in the channel lol, i meant ^^
<DarkLinux> man i used slackware for the last year vmware cli only no gui
<alex-weej> dwhsix: "otherwise, you need some MIDI hardware. most sound cards come with a MIDI port"
<DarkLinux> i can sey it helped me alot to stand linux
<dwhsix> alex-weej: aha.  I wasn't keeping up (which can be a problem w/ 930+ people in the room)
<alex-weej> dwhsix: indeed :)
<DarkLinux> i think slackware will be awise option
<Lin> someone can help me to configure 5.1 sound? in windows everyrthing is working (this mean, wiring and hardware is ok) But in linux I just have front channels. Card is nvidia nforce 2  Realtek ALC658D driver snd_intel8x0. Using Edgy.
<power83> how can I change the $LANG vars???
<Lin> LANG=new_value
<HymnToLife> power83, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<DarkLinux> cool
<HymnToLife> chaging it manually seems a bit harsh to me :p
<alex-weej> power83: System -> Administration -> Language Support
<simonvc> Hi guys, i was wondering if you can help me with somthing. I want to create a minimal ubuntu to run under QEMU. Just console stuff, no X or anything, and i want to keep it under 800M. Is there an easy way to do this or what should i do?
<power83> Thanks, now I try
<Flannel> simonvc: get the alternate CD, install the "server" option, it'll install a minimal (GUI-less) installation
<Maheanuu> Has anyone in here ever set up a Raid5 array under Dapper???  Did you go software or hardware, and what were your results??
<simonvc> @flannel, thanks. any idea how big it is?
<power83> HymnToLife, there aren't a mode to edit manually $LANG???
<power83> wich file?
<Lin> power83: .bashrc
<Lin> put EXPORT LANG=NEW_VALUE
<Lin> sorry
<Lin> export LANG=new_value
<Maheanuu> I want to use it as a desktop, and a server, but am needing to find a way to get the raid5 werking
<HighLife> Hey how can I get mencoder to utilize both cores on my cpu?
<power83> Lin, I havven't it on my homedir.where is .bashrc system???
<Scorpion_Script> hi
<Scorpion_Script> :P
<Lin> ls -l ~/.bashrc
<Lin> you have it ;-)
<Flannel> simonvc: nope, I never checked.  The alternate iso is 700mb, so it can't be more than that (the CD includes the GUI and extra stuff on it).  If bandwidth is an issue, you can use the minimal iso, to just download the packages you'll ultimately need.
<power83> Lin, no I haven't
<AlexC_> morning all
<simonvc> @flannel, thanks, ill try it now.
<Lin> power83: create it. ;-)
<Lin> power83: are you as root? righT?
<Scorpion_Script> http://www.scnchat.com/chatroom.php?rhx=477261706576696e6545646765                     -    very nice chat room
<HighLife> anyone?
<Scorpion_Script> :D
<power83> Lin,  but of course I want to change the system LANG, not my user only
<Lin> power83: dpkg-reconfigure is the fastest way
<Scorpion_Script> lin
<power83> okay
<Lin> power83: someone here told you before.
<Scorpion_Script> hello
<Lin> Scorpion_Script: hi.
<Scorpion_Script> :S
<skukza> anyone here use cedega?
<Scorpion_Script> no one speaks to me
<Scorpion_Script> :(
<power83> but anyone know in wich files is wirtten $LANG??????????????
<Lin> Scorpion_Script: dont bother with this chat thing.
<AlexC_> Scorpion_Script: stop with the spam
<Scorpion_Script> sorry
<Scorpion_Script> i am first time here
<AlexC_> skukza: I have used it, but not often - why?
<Lin> Scorpion_Script: then be polite.
<Scorpion_Script> what this chat room name
<DarkLinux> all: http://www.flazx.com/ebook2747.php
<Flannel> Scorpion_Script: this channel is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat
<DarkLinux> link on
<DarkLinux> fast
<Scorpion_Script> okay i need one help
<skukza> how much of a performace hit is it over playing on windows?
<gOldZahN> hey...some here with knowledge of beryl? how to edit the theme with emerald??
<Lin> power83: /etc/environment
<skukza> and how easy it to use?
<AlexC_> skukza: well I've only tried one game, and in Windows I get 200fps yet in Cedega I get around 90
<Flannel> gOldZahN: try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl or even #xgl
<Scorpion_Script> lin i came this chat room thru script
<power83> "echo $LANG" is "en_US.UTF-8"..........I do't want UFT-8 but iso8859....
<Scorpion_Script> but how can i cmow thru explorer
<DarkLinux> xhl sucks
<skukza> and how easy is it to use?
<Scorpion_Script> here
<DarkLinux> its sucks memery
<AlexC_> Scorpion_Script: stop pressing enter damm it!
<Lin> good.. then stay here.. be polite.. and learn something
<power83> Lin, do you understand?
<jcrewd> anyone have luck connecting to an odbc database?
<Lin> power83: that file? sure
<AlexC_> skukza: remember though, anything about 27fps will see smooth as that's around the fps the eye see's at ... so there will be no noticeable difference between 90 and 200
<Scorpion_Script> but how can i cmow thru explorer
<Scorpion_Script> but how can i cmow thru explorer
<Scorpion_Script> lin i came this chat room thru script
<DarkLinux> what seems to be the problem jcrwed
<AlexC_> Scorpion_Script: do you not understand how not to spam?
<Scorpion_Script> can i have the link tro come here
<Scorpion_Script> can i have the link tro come here
<power83> Lin, I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
<power83> thanks
<Scorpion_Script> lin
<Scorpion_Script> can u help me
<skukza> AlexC_, supposedly the eye can only see 13fps
<Lin> power83: Scorpion_Script with?
<Wavesonics> I'm looking to install XGame, but it is not in any of the standard Ubuntu repositories, does anyone know of a deb package anywhere for it?
<AlexC_> skukza: 13fps it is then =)
<ezenu> Anyone using vmware ever have issues activating Windows XP with it?
<skukza> anyway im sure this monitor doesnt support more than 60hz anyway
<AlexC_> skukza: though, 12 fps is a bit load
<AlexC_> s/load/low
<skukza> ya
<jcrewd> Dark Linux:  various, end result i want to use a windows app in wine.  i need to connect to an odbc db to do so.  i have tried using unixodbc but it is kind of cryptic (using the db2 driver)
<logivision> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu and I've installed CrossOver. I'm trying to install a program that needs to access a server during installation (a constant connection must be established while the program is running as well). During installation it goes to select the location of the server but it's automatically selecting "My Network" since it's a window's installation. How do I go about setting it up so it can see the network properly?
<skukza> right well seeing as my games arnt going to run under wine im going to go ahread and "buy" cegeda
<javb> Installed Xgl/Compiz .. didnt like it.. removed it and placed the backup files (xorg.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom) to their original place. but when starting GDM, it says "No servers were defined in the configuration file and XDMCP was disable. This can only be a configuration error. GDM has started a single server for you. You should log in and fix the configuration. Note that automatic and timed logins are disable." Any idea why this is appearing. I hi
<javb> t ENTER on that message and starts normally. just with a weird login manager. (Ubuntu Edgy)
<AlexC_> skukza: I "brought" it to hehe =)
<MDCore> hey all. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that doesn't have a cd-rom, or stiffy drive, and won't boot off usb. Is it possible to install of either an iso or copied files that are stored on a windows partition ?
<skukza> my my arnt we all good little boys and girls
<skukza> lesser men might have sought to steal it
<erUSUL> !install | MDCore
<ubotu> MDCore: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<AlexC_> skukza: though with Cedega you only have to pay 3 months, after that you can still use it - just no updates
<Bradaphraser> hmm
<Wavesonics> does anyone here know about XGame?
<skukza> hmm
<Bradaphraser> apparently, I have to be a superuser to finish installing Ubuntu
<DarkLinux1> so
<MDCore> erUSUL: I've been surfing the wiki.. I did the boot thing with grub for dos (or windows or whatever) and I can boot linux, but then it tries to look for a cd-rom.
<graft> Wavesonics: xgame?
<Lin> power83: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<skukza> eh cedega is 1.7mb large?
<Bradaphraser> I've got a corrupted version of 5.10 on my compy, which is the only one that I could get installed.
<MDCore> If someone has instructions for actually installing from a windows partition that would be grand (the wiki doesn't seem to)
<Bradaphraser> I've tried all the others, and my computer says, 'critical temperature reached", and kills itself
<Lin> skukza: no.. far larger
<skukza> thats what i thought
<Bradaphraser> well, it doesn't ALWAYS say "critical temperature reached"... sometimes I just kills itself with no warning
<Lin> skukza: 10 megs per local update
<skukza> hmm
<erUSUL> MDCore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<skukza> this local update wtf is it?
<jcrewd> dark: did you catch that previous post, any ideas?
<wkerzend> i have trouble with reinstalling the grub bootmanager ( i think my virus infested windows did something to it). I have a special boot partiotion does anyone know a good know how
<Lin> skukza: this isn't cedega channel..
<Wavesonics> graft: XGame: http://xgame.tlhiv.org/home.html
<skukza> there is one?
<Lin> skukza: but local update is the wine with libraries.
<Lin> skukza: dunno.
<skukza> by jove there is
<skukza> #cedega surprise surprise
<MDCore> erUSUL: yeah I've been checking that.. but my net connection is so flaky.... but let me see if I can net-install via a share or something..
<Bradaphraser> dare I ask what superuser privaleges are?
<power83> hi boyz too
<erUSUL> MDCore: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<r3m> what LFS mean in 6.06
<r3m> LTS*
<power83> I have only UTF-8 locale......how can I ae iso8859-1 or iso8859-15?
<power83> have
<HymnToLife> LTS* means Long Term Support
<HymnToLife> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<r3m> thx
<r3m> 6.06 is a good choice? or is better to use 6.10
<Wavesonics> anyone know where I can get a deb package for XGame http://xgame.tlhiv.org/home.html
<power83> dpgk-reconfigure locales don't do what I want
<HymnToLife> some people have problems with 6.10
<javb> Installed Xgl/Compiz .. didnt like it.. removed it and placed the backup files (xorg.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom) to their original place. but when starting GDM, it says "No servers were defined in the configuration file and XDMCP was disable. This can only be a configuration error. GDM has started a single server for you. You should log in and fix the configuration. Note that automatic and timed logins are disable." Any idea why this is appearing. I hi
<javb> t ENTER on that message and starts normally. just with a weird login manager. (Ubuntu Edgy)
<lynucs> rem user 6.06
<logivision> How do i create a password for SU
<lynucs> use
<jdkycdoc> hi there, it would be great if someone coud help me getting some files out of a corrupted cd which resists itself to any mount attempt, any ideas?
<javb> any ideas?
<thegreatmaco> logivision: sudo passwd root
<theCore> Announcement: There is a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia starting in a few minutes. The lucky winner will be getting a free Ubuntu Poster!
<power83> I have UTF-8 local,, but I want iso8859-1....how I do this?
<HymnToLife> power83, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<emun> hi, need some help how can i print from ubuntu to a canon pixma mp150 connected to print server on a windows network, winxp can print to this printer
<shooters> emun: is the printer shared?
<power83> HymnToLife, I hae already done this, but it regenerates only UTF-8 locales.....
<logivision> I'm trying to install an RPM and i go into terminal and go: 1) cd Desktop/    2) su     3) enter password    4) rpm -i vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.rpm
<logivision> and it's giving me the error
<logivision> bash: rpm: command not found
<emun> no it is not shared
<logivision> what does that mean? am i doing something wrong?
<fmachado> javb, open /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and check if there is any #comented line in [servers]  section
<AlexC_> logivision:  you need to use Alien to convert the RPM to a .deb file
<shooters> emun: how does winxp connects to printer? locally? TCP-IP?
<AlexC_> logivision: sudo apt-get install alien   then do   aliean vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.rpm
<logivision> thank you
<AlexC_> logivision: then sudo dpkg -i vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.deb
<HymnToLife> power83, be sure to select the locales you want generated when you're shown the list
<power83> I  havent' undestood
<emun> shooters, the printer is not shared wiinxp is connected to router which is connected to a printserver , tcp/ip ic enabled on winxp
<HymnToLife> when you lauch that
<javb> There is nothing in the [servers]  section either of them.
<javb> fmachado
<HymnToLife> you'll have a list of all available locales
<HymnToLife> select the one(s) you want, press Enter, voila
<AlexC_> logivision: also, you said you did "su" as step 2, really you should be using sudo
<emun> shooters, ubuntu can see the winxp computer on the windows network
<javb> fmachado There is nothing in the [servers]  section either of them.
<power83> no no, when I run dpgk-reconfigure locales, it start generating all locales avaible......but all avaible  are UTF-8!!!
<sedra> Hello i want to install Fedora 6 nd ubuntu 6.10 with WinXp in multiboot how shoud i configure the bootloader
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<power83> HymnToLife, I don't have to press never enter
<Lars_G> Is this still the best way to get jdk 6.0.0 on the system? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1877195&postcount=15
<logivision> AlexC: Hey, I'm using Ubuntu and I've installed CrossOver. I'm trying to install a program that needs to access a server during installation (a constant connection must be established while the program is running as well). During installation it goes to select the location of the server but it's automatically selecting "My Network" since it's a window's installation. How do I go about setting it up so it can see the network prope
<logivision> rly?
<logivision> sorry about that it was a mistake pasted the wrong item
<HymnToLife> power83, what do you get when you launch it ?
<AlexC_> logivision: hehe no probs :P
<logivision> AlexC: logivision@linuxbox:~/Desktop$ sudo alien vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.rpm
<logivision> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package vnc: postinst
<logivision> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<jcrewd> anybody familiar with unixodbc?
<power83> Generating locales...
<power83>   en_AU.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_BW.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_CA.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_DK.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_GB.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_HK.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_IE.UTF-8... up-to-date
<AlexC_> PASTE BIN
<power83>   en_IN.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_NZ.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_PH.UTF-8... up-to-date
<AlexC_> power83: PASTE BIN
<power83>   en_SG.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date
<emun> shooters , are you still there, set is printer....printserver....router....computers with winxp
<power83>   en_ZA.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   en_ZW.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   it_CH.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83>   it_IT.UTF-8... up-to-date
<power83> Generation complete.
<power83> HymnToLife, I send you a private message with it
<power83> AlexC_,  what please??
<AlexC_> power83: !!! use a pastebin, stop spamming
<sedra> hello
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | power83
<ubotu> power83: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<siv0x> !pastebin
<shooters> emun: looking on the internet for you... drivers seems to be problematic
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<power83> what is pastebin?
<logivision> AlexC_: did you catch that error i'm getting?
<AlexC_> logivision: sudo aliean --scripts vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux.rpm
<siv0x> HymnToLife: crap
<logivision> thank you.
<AlexC_> logivision: yes, woops - alien
<sedra> can anyone help me
<logivision> is there any good tutorial site on how to use linux.. ?
<AlexC_> sedra: yes, I think your problem is your not askign the question
<sedra>  i want to install Fedora 6 nd ubuntu 6.10 with WinXp in multiboot how shoud i configure the bootloader
<HymnToLife> siv0x ?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: you beat me to the !bastebin command :D
<radar1976> hello, need a bit of help
<power83> HymnToLife, so have you read it?
<HymnToLife> sedra, be sure to have a shared /boot partition between the two Linuxes, will save you some headaches
<radar1976> I changed the video card from one ATI card to another... now GDM / X will not start
<radar1976> I can't find the command to reconfigure X
<AlexC_> logivision: I don't know of any, but this IRC channel and Ubuntuforums are very very very helpful
<HymnToLife> power83, I didn't get any PM's
<power83> doh!?!?!?!
<radar1976> may I get some assistance with this issue?
<HymnToLife> it's weird though, on my Debian when I lauch it, I have a list of locales to install
<emun> shooters , do i still need to install the linux print drivers for pixma mp150 on ubuntu to be able to print to a network
<power83> ow I use pastebin???
<fmachado> javb, ok. did you google? http://www.google.com/search?q=%22No+servers+were+defined+in+the+configuration+file+and+XDMCP+was%22
<power83> how?
<AlexC_> power83: paste the code, paste the link to use
<sedra> boot partition i thought grub install in MBR!
<logivision> AlexC_: Yea, I've found this REALLY helpful so far. I Just don't want to have to bother you guys for all my stupid little questions!
<Lars_G> power83: Just go there. paste the code and send the link here.
<HymnToLife> sedra, only a parto of it
<AlexC_> logivision: hey, that's what were here for =)
<HymnToLife> another part is in /boot/grub
<Lars_G> Anyone? is there a better way to get a good jdk 1.6 deb than this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1877195&postcount=15
<power83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39364/
<AlexC_> logivision: you'll soon get use to it and will be able to do most things by your self after a while
<sedra> HymnToLife: thanx
<logivision> AlexC_: I hope so!
<logivision> AlexC_: logivision@linuxbox:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i vnc_4.1.2-2_i386.deb
<logivision> dpkg: regarding vnc_4.1.2-2_i386.deb containing vnc:
<logivision>  xvncviewer conflicts with vnc
<logivision>   vnc (version 4.1.2-2) is to be installed.
<logivision> dpkg: error processing vnc_4.1.2-2_i386.deb (--install):
<AlexC_> logivision: hehe, yeah you will =)
<logivision>  conflicting packages - not installing vnc
<logivision> Errors were encountered while processing:
<logivision>  vnc_4.1.2-2_i386.deb
<AlexC_> logivision: pastebin
<shooters> emun: only drivers I can find are proprietary drivers from turboprint ... is there a way you could print through a XP box (printer sharing)?
<logivision> AlexC_: Whats that?!
<radar1976> anyone?
<logivision> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AlexC_> logivision: I see you are trying to install VNC, is it not in the resporities ?
<logivision> AlexC_: Resporitories?
<AlexC_> logivision: I don't know how to spell it really! Can anyone describe resporities to logivision ?
<logivision> AlexC_: I'm on day 1 here, I know _nothing_ about linux !
<Yodude> hey guys guess what?! i just downloaded ubuntu and i'm just minutes away from using it!
<emun> turboprint, requires $30 , what do mean by print through a xp box , please explain
<power83> anyone can help me to have iso8859-1 or 15 as locale?
<power83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39364/
<cedwards_> hey guys
<Yodude> i have one question though can anybody answer me?
<lynucs> Yodude: just ask
<AlexC_> Yodude: not if you don't ask the question.
<cedwards_> anyone up for helping a n00b out?
<lynucs> cedwards_: just ask
<AlexC_> cedwards_: ask the question, were not physic
<hjmills> hi all - what is your fave music program on linux?
<hjmills> !ask | cedwards
<ubotu> cedwards: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<logivision> AlexC_: what didy ou mean by resporitories? does that mean it comes with ubuntu and you still have to install it?
<Lars_G> AlexC_: Some MUST be psychic but affraid to let people know
<Yodude> k, so: if anything goes wrong with the LiveCD, will my reset button be able to reset my system and run windpows again?
<AlexC_> logivision: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<radar1976> :(
<lynucs> ok ,cya
<cedwards_> ok, here goes
<lynucs> wrong chan :D
<Yodude> so is the reset button on my pc's case hardware based?
<radar1976> how do I redetect the hardware in Edgy
<AlexC_> Lars_G: lol yes, some probably are!
<dantrag_> hi, i am running a fresh ubuntu install. and when i play an mp3 in rythem box it works fine, but if totem plays it or if i play a movie there is no audio, can someone help me please?
<cedwards_> I just got a new extrenal hard drive. of course, its USB
<Lars_G> AlexC_: Do you have any advice for me? I'll repost.
<radar1976> Yodude:  are you serious?
<hjmills> Yodude: it just restarts the pc
<Lars_G> Anyone? is there a better way to get a good jdk 1.6 deb than this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1877195&postcount=15
<cedwards_> its NTFS, it opens read only, I want to change it to be writable, as it will be the storage for my system which boots Windows xp, ubuntu, and Mac OS X tiger
<Russ1> I have a dual boot windows xp/kubuntu computer. It currently has Kubuntu 6.06 and I'd like to install ubuntu 6.10. My /home directory is on a seperate partition. If I install Ubuntu 6.10, it shouldn't format my /home partition, will it?
<hjmills> Yodude: cuts the power and starts the pc up again - if u leave the live cd in then it will reload the live cd (ignoring any changes you made last time)
<Yodude> lol just amking sure evrything is planned %
<fmachado> javb, ok. did you google? http://www.google.com/search?q=%22No+servers+were+defined+in+the+configuration+file+and+XDMCP+was%22
<Lars_G> Yodude: It's most surely hardware based, but there's no way to know without analyzing the schematic. it's safe to asume it's hardware based...
<shooters> emun: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP150 - Seems to be hard to use that printer under Linux... I can't find anything else to help you... Sorry
<hjmills> so what is the best music program on linux?
<AlexC_> logivision: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html -> explains repositories
<Yodude> k that's what i wanted to hear
<hjmills> pref written in c and for gnome
<cedwards_> XMMS imo
<lynucs> cedwards_: i wouldnt better write write from linux on ntfs partiition.. its risky
<fmachado> javb, anyway, pastebin your gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom
<AlexC_> Lars_G: I don't know sorry
<emun> shooters, can you explain what you mean i should share the printer in xp
<Lars_G> AlexC_: It's ok
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello chaps
<Yodude> i can easily load the BIOS to stop the cd from loading again and get it out then reset again
<Yodude> lol
<logivision> AlexC_: Would a GZipped Tarfile be easier to install than a .rpm ?
<power83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39364/
<cedwards_> hmm, what would be a better filesystem to use?
<Yodude> thnx guys
<AlexC_> morning Sleeping_Sloth
<Yodude> c u on linux in some minutes!
<lynucs> cedwards_: fat
<javb> fmachado.. i fixed it.. resinstalled gdm.. and yes, a googled, a lot. . .
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone know of a wav to cda app in the repositories?
<hjmills> Yodude: or just eject the cd first
<power83> I want iso8859-1 locale, not UTF-8 as show in the paste
<cedwards_> keep in mind, I need access to it from XP, Mac, and Linux
<shooters> emun: sorry... that won't work... drivers are not available for that printer
<Yodude> it has an IRC app?
<javb> thanks for your help anyway dude,
<lynucs> fat32 actually as an exchange partition between lin/win
<Sleeping_Sloth> hi AlexC_
<AlexC_> logivision: not really, for that you will most probably have to compile the source. what is it you are trying to install?
<power83> can anyone help me?
<logivision> VNC!
<fmachado> javb :)
<AlexC_> power83: not if you don't ask a question
<javb> hi guys... i`m trying to install my broadcom 4311 wireless card.. cant do it, i`m getting this message -->  [17180000.240000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<siv0x> Yodude: yes, Gaim
<cedwards_> problem with fat32 = doesnt support partitions of 250gb sizes :P
<logivision> AlexC_: VNC
<hjmills> logivision: ubuntu already has vnc installed
<emun> i see so drivers are absolutely required
<Yodude> k thnx n c u soon goodbye!
<Yodude> ;)
<lynucs> cedwards_: just do 2 partitions then :D
<logivision> hjmills: Dis that one of the ... repositories ?
<power83> AlexC_, wait a moment
<siv0x> I feel sorry for "Yodude"
<cedwards_> ugh, I was afraid you'd say that
<lynucs> :)
<Lars_G> logivision: look for tightvnc or real-vnc they are available in ubuntu as packages
<shooters> emun: Maybe that thread can help, but they are prop. drivers - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243723
<siv0x> lol
<Sleeping_Sloth> I'm after a reverse ripper I suppose - anyone know of anything that I could use?
<hjmills> logivision: no - its installed with ubuntu already - System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<lynucs> cedwards_: life is hard
<cedwards_> I thought the most recent kernel fixed the whole NTFS thing
<hjmills> logivision: then you can turn it on
<lynucs> cedwards_: it is ficed, but still risky :D
<cedwards_> define risky
<cedwards_> in other words, what am I risking?
<logivision> Lars_G: I can only find a tarball and an RPM for Real VNC
<Lars_G> cedwards_: As in "can lose your data"
<emun> shooters, thanks anyway i thought maybe there was to circumvent the driver issue by using a network
<hjmills> Lars_G: backup first
<cedwards_> I mean, corrupting the entire filesystem, or just the files written by Linux?
<hjmills> cedwards_: whole thing
<lynucs> cedwards_: in worst case loose some data i guess
<cedwards_> ugh
<logivision> hjmills: I need a program that can go between linux and Windows. I'll be using VNC to connect to a Linux box from a window's box
<lynucs> cedwards_: but not sure
<cedwards_> ah ok
<cedwards_> hmm
<Lars_G> logivision: odd. the ubuntu package managers don't look for rpm and tar files o.O... in other words, use adept or synaptic, and search for "vnc"
<emun> i mean a way to circumvent the drivers
<cedwards_> I know windows has a downloadable extention that allows rwx access to EXT3
<hjmills> logivision: thats fine - ubuntu has a vnc server installed - it just denies any connections by default
<cedwards_> anyone know if Mac can read EXT3?
<power83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39365/
<lynucs> cedwards_: i guess special drivers needed
<Lars_G> cedwards_: there's a commercial (expensive) driver for NTFS for linux.
<AlexC_> logivision: most applications you download from the respositiories, not by actually downloading random files from the internet
<Lars_G> cedwards_: No.
<cedwards_> ah ok
<power83> Anyone can help me in this??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39365/
<cedwards_> hmm, sounds like Im pretty much screwed lol
<protocol1> is there a 686 kernel for edgy? or is the 386 one good enough?
<Lars_G> cedwards_: Sorry but FAT32 is the best FS for using in the 3 big OS
<lerneaen_hydra> is there any good graphical (!) md5 checksum creator/verificator?
<lunchtime> im trying to decide between Ubuntu and Kubuntu , any major things to know ? or choice between
<gOldZahN> is wine the best program of his category?
<Lars_G> cedwards_: Mac won't write NTFS either, only read it
<lynucs> cedwards_: don't use FAT for the whole windows
<lynucs> cedwards_: just as an excahnge partition
<Genrl_Zod> guys is it weasy to bond 2 internet conenctions together on a debian box?
<Genrl_Zod> or in Linux in general?
<Lars_G> lunchtime: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome. it's the same as installing ubuntu and adding kde
<MDCore> lunchtime: ubuntu == gnome, kubuntu == kde. that's roughly it.
<lynucs> cedwards_: an extra partition for all your non-installations partition
<cedwards_> yea, but the external drive is 250 gb
<cedwards_> its my storage unit
<Genrl_Zod> any1?
<lynucs> non-installation files i mean
<lunchtime> so if i have a computer who can run KDE smoothly , go with Kubuntu ?
<Lars_G> Genrl_Zod: not "easy" but possible. read the general guide in www.lartc.org and join #networking
<cedwards_> I have 2 internal drives that will include all OS files, and installed software, etc etc
<gOldZahN> is wine the best program of his category?
<protocol1> is there a 686 kernel for edgy? or is the 386 one good enough?
<lynucs> cedwards_: so what? do 2 partitions then
<Lars_G> gOldZahN: no
<MDCore> protocol1: I think there is a 686 kernel
<AlexC_> logivision: if you read that guide I linked you to, it should help you understand about installing programs in Linux/Ubuntu
<Genrl_Zod> cheers buddy
<gOldZahN> lars_g, but what?
<jcrewd> no one familiar with setting up an odbc connection???
<protocol1> ok
<Lars_G> gOldZahN: for office apps Crossover is better (commercial), for games Cedega is better (commercial), for general use, wine lattest is better
<Lars_G> AlexC_: How the hell do you keep up with the speed here?
<power83> I'm desperate.....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39365/
<AlexC_> Lars_G: magic powers :P
<Lars_G> I should ignore /part /joins
<MDCore> jcrewd: I've messed with odbc connections
<[ITA] Stormcrow> anyone use DAOC with cedega?
<gOldZahN> lars_g, okay thx....cedega i didnt know
<Lars_G> AlexC_: Chimp powers?
<AlexC_> Lars_G: ostridge,
<Lars_G> AlexC_: Odd few people know what an ostridge even is. are you over 25? what are you doing in irc? lol
<radar1976> I need some help here...
<AlexC_> Lars_G: haha no, I'm not over 25 :P 16 infact lol
<AlexC_> radar1976: then ask away
<MDCore> Lars_G: what is an ostridge ?
<Lars_G> [ITA] Stormcrow: try in #cedega (or ##cedega)
<radar1976> I changed the video card from one ATI card to another... now GDM / X will not start
<radar1976> may I get some assistance with this issue?
<AlexC_> MDCore: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/heartsavolcanoo/ostridge.jpg
<Lars_G> MDCore: It's a flightless huge bird
<AlexC_> MDCore: fastest animal on 2 feet
<MDCore> ah.. you mean an ostrich
<Lars_G> AlexC_: Afaik, the Argentinian andu, a close relative, is faster.
<MDCore> not an ostridge...
<AlexC_> Lars_G: oh really, lets get them on a treadmill and test
<Lars_G> MDCore: Stickler
<AlexC_> MDCore: I think there are 2 spellings of it,
<jcrewd> MDCore:  i've tried unixodbc with db2 and failed.  is there a better way?
<fmachado> power83, backup /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and then "sudo gedit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local". delete all lines except the ISO88591. run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" again
<Lars_G> jcrewd: odbc tends to be a slower way to use databases, why are you using it?
<fmachado> power83, then run you app
<power83> fmachado, thanks for reply, I try now and next I advise you the result
<MDCore> Well I come from a country of ostriches... ostridge is just how you spell it if you have a bad accent :)
<jcrewd> Lars_G:  that's the existing connection to a database that a windows app is using... i am trying to get it to run in unbuntu in wine... i am open to suggestions
<hjmills> so what is the best music program on linux?
<squidly> hjmills: depends on what you want to do with it
<cani> hi im new to this channel, anyone can help me, i have problems installing ubuntu on my machine
<gu014> would it be better to purchase a sata or ide dvd-rom drive?
<squidly> hjmills: if you want to listen to music IMHO xmms
<Renan_s2> Hello. Anybody here knows how to install HP C3180 "all-in-one" printer?
<Lars_G> jcrewd: depends what you want to access it from.
<squidly> gu014: i think SATA is better
<haary> hjmills: depends on how you define "music program"
<radar1976> AlexC_: are you able to help me?
<jcrewd> Lars:  i guess I shouold say that is how the connection is set up in the windows environment the application is native to
<AlexC_> MDCore: oh right lol, well I kinda say Ost-ridge anyway and not Ost-Rich - plus the fact I spell things how I say them, or just spell them how ever I want lol
<squidly> cani: what problems are you haveing?
<AlexC_> radar1976: if you had a question, yes
<Lars_G> Trevinho: Are you here?
<gu014> squidly: have any suggestions on which sata model i should look into purchasing?
<hjmills> squidly: im looking for something more akin to iTunes but with integration for a creative vision:m if possible - i like the way itunes lets you find stuff
<AlexC_> radar1976: ah, your ATI problem.
<radar1976> yes
<squidly> gu014: i would say what ever your motherboard supports
<nbjayme> holiday greetings to all! any musicians around? I would want to know recommendations for a good music studio app in GNU/Linux (base on your experience).
<squidly> hjmills: ahh well that is a very specific application. I refuse to use itunes
<Lars_G> hjmills: My favorite for that is Amarok (for kde)
<radar1976> it is not detecting any radeon cards
<radar1976> but I have a radeon 9000 card in the machine
<hjmills> Lars_G: i was hoping to avoid kde libs :(
<cani> hi, im having problems running ubuntu on a k8v se deluxe mb, anyone can help me?
<Lars_G> hjmills: there's also rythmbox on the gnome side. afaik
<squidly> cani: be more specific or 10-1 you wont get any help
<Lars_G> Trevinho: Please tell me you're here :'(
<squidly> cani: what exacly are you having problems with?
<AlexC_> radar1976: damm I've forgotten the command, give me 2 mins
<power83> fmachado, I have only a line: en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<hjmills> Lars_G: thanks
<x-r00t-x> [15:36]  * Hostname IPV6 self-lookup failed.
<cani> ok lol, i donwloaded the desktop cd for an amd64
<x-r00t-x> any idea? :-S
<radar1976> k
<squidly> cani: also say my name in responces to me so I can pick them out of the chatter
<cani> i boot the computer with the cd, and i only get as far as the animation of the scroll and the ubuntu logo in gray
<jcrewd> Lars:  i am trying to access an mssql server if that helps the suggestions
<squidly> cani: what video cards do you have?
<cani> ok, im sorry im new in all this irc stuff
<Lars_G> Trevinho: I go for food, if you come back please please /msg me
<radar1976> I should mention it is AIW
<squidly> cani: no problem ^^
<cani> i have another computer with an ati radeon 9800 128 mb
<cani> its also a amd64
<cani> and i was able to run it there
<AlexC_> radar1976: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cani> i switched the video card to my computer and still was unable to boot
<cani> mine is an ati radeon 9800 256 mb
<turd> can anyone help me with sound juicer
<squidly> cani: does it give any errors?
<siv0x> HymnToLife: What was those last two commands you gave me, sudo apt-get upgrade and sodu apt-get dest-install or something? - i'm trying to help a friend get started on updating to edgy
<cani> squidly: nop, it just hangs there, with a black screen
<blas_> whats the name of the english code for console? now its LANG="hu_HU.UTF-8"
<AlexC_> turd: what's wrong with it?
<squidly> cani: can when that happens can you ctrl-alt-f1 to a console?
<technel> Hi. Could someone tell me a command that will let me see all recognized drives on this computer (so I can mount one, I don't know the exact identifier, e.g. /dev/sd#)?
<AlexC_> technel: mount
<fmachado> power83, do you wanna "en_US ISO-8859-1" ?
<AlexC_> technel: I think :P
<mnoir> blas_: mine is en_US.UTF-8
<squidly> technel: dmesg |grep /dev/[sh] d*
<cani> squidly: let me try, im running a memtest in this moment, its about to finish, ill try that when its done
<squidly> AlexC_: that shows the mounted drives not all drives
<squidly> cani: also what version of ubuntu did you get 6.10? or 6.06?
<cani> 6.10
<squidly> cani: try the 6.06 its works better then 6.10
<jcrewd> MDCore:   did you use unixodbc?
<blas_> mnoir: thx
<AlexC_> squidly: woops yeah of course :P
<power83> it is correctly?
<squidly> cani: i had the same issues with 6.10 on my k8n
<MDCore> jcrewd: yep.
<technel> squidly, Thanks!
<squidly> technel: np ^^
<squidly> AlexC_: lmao ^^ i've done that too
<MDCore> jcrewd: but to connect to ms sql server. don't know how similar it will be.
<MDCore> jcrewd: I'll see if I can find the instructioins
<logivision> for VNC Programs in the Add/Remove APplications there is Gnome-RDP, Krdc and Krfb. If i want to connect to this computer from a window's machine, what's the best one of those to use ?
<cani> squidly: thanks i will try 6.06
<squidly> cani: np. I had issues with 6.10 for a long time and got so fed up I was about to throw it out the window
<cani> squidly: so you were not able to run ubuntu 6.10 on your machine?
<cani> lol
<squidly> cani: i gave up after a while tring with 6.10 I was able to get 6.06 running no problem
<squidly> cani: but then I was also trying to do raid/lvm for my hdd setups
<pawlo> siemka
<AlexC_> logivision: I've never used VNC before, but am I right in that you need a Server and a Client. The server is on the PC you want to control yes?
<fmachado> power83, add "en_US ISO-8859-1" (without ")
<cani> squidly: i see, im doing it on a ide hd
<pawlo> englih bo ja polih
<logivision> AlexC_: Yes that's right. And I want this Linux machine to be the Server.
<power83> fmachado, in local and next reconfigure?
<curs0r> anyone see the vista start menu? that's freakin retarded
<fmachado> power83 , yeap
<ceacro> hello world
<squidly> cani: they are ide hard drives
<ceacro> trivia questions are ready.
<elcasey> i'm having some cyrillic font install issues in edgy
<lynucs> logivision: i heard that rdp is just great ,better then vnc, but never used it
<ceacro> Virus Free
<squidly> cani: I was doing software raid and LVM
<AlexC_> logivision: Ok, you could install Vino - if you go to Applications->accessories->terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install vino" that should install it
<lynucs> logivision: vino ias bad, if you have on the server a big reolution and as client a small resolution
<squidly> cani: I'm also using ubuntu for several servers at work
<squidly> cani: works wonderfully!
<AlexC_> lynucs: oh right, I've never used VNC and just going by the descriptions apt-cache gives me :P
<NickCz> does anyone know how to troubleshoot gstreamer in here
<ceacro> what does " RTFM" mean????
<AlexC_> lynucs: "VNC server for GNOME" sounds quite promosing lol
<MuSkA> porcodio
<squidly> ceacro: read the fine manual
<elcasey> no russian-speakers in here by any chance, are there?
<AlexC_> ceacro: Read the Fine/Fu***** manual :P
<elcasey> lol ceacro
<squidly> AlexC_: lmao ^^
<ceacro> very good
<mnoir> ceacro: in ubuntu, nothing
<sidny4> lol
<cani> squidly: sweet, im gonna give it a try
<squidly> AlexC_: I was tyring to be polite ^^
<siv0x> hey can someone tell me what this is going to do - i'm updating from 6.06 to 6.10, will this give me a fresh copy of 6.10 or will it just update and be just like a fresh copy but with all the files i already had?
<ceacro> for those people who ask questions permanently
<AlexC_> squidly: hehe yeah I know :P
<squidly> cani: yea its actually our proxy!
<squidly> AlexC_: lol
<elcasey> an upgrade is just an upgrade
<lynucs> AlexC_: what do you mean
<ceacro> if someone asks you to help him or her then
<ceacro> su send a message " R.T.F.M"
<radar1976> thank you AlexC_  I got X working again
<radar1976> :D
<squidly> cani: its an older desktop that is running a squid proxy, and is handeling over 2tb of netsurfing a day
* radar1976 makes note of that command
<ceacro> read the fucking manual
<AlexC_> lynucs: well he asked for a VNC Client, I didn't know of any so I did "sudo apt-cache search vnc" to find vnc programs, and saw Vino with a description of "vnc server for Gnome" so I thought that sounded good
<squidly> ceacro: yea it means to man su
<AlexC_> radar1976: your welcome =)
<plypkie> siv0x: are you using apt on synaptic to upgrade?
<rizo> Hi
<AlexC_> hello rizo
<ceacro> 2nd questions
<radar1976> now time to get video for linux working... anyone have suggestions for a good video editing program and codecs to use
<rizo> I some help with grub
<AlexC_> rizo: ask away,
<siv0x> plynkie: i'm using sudo apt-get dest-install (i think this is the command)
<ceacro> what is frostwire?
<squidly> rizo: AlexC_ is the grub god of the channel
<rizo> i accidently installed it in hd0,0
<X_drake_X> a p2p
<ceacro> very good x_Drake
<cani> squidly: nice, i can't wait to give it a try, i've been stuck with server 2003 and isa server
<AlexC_> ceacro: it's basically Limewire
<ceacro> a peer to peer protocol client
<squidly> cani: i feel your pain I was there a week ago
<AlexC_> ceacro: a P2p client
<X_drake_X> a free limewire pro
<plypkie> siv0x: ahh, probably "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  if you're doing that, then it'll upgrade your software but it will keep all your current data files as they are
<ceacro> I prefer using Limewire pro
<AlexC_> ceacro: use it then,
<plypkie> siv0x: it's not a clean-wipe reinstall.  it's just a software version upgrade
<Mathew> USB hubs will work in ubuntu right?
<cani> squidly: no there are no big changes from 6.06 to 6.10?
<squidly> cani: after me and my boss tried an update to it and lost all connections took me a GRAND total of 2 hours to get squid up and running with basic filtering
<X_drake_X> frost wire give problems to me
<ceacro> yah
<squidly> cani: no.. 6.06 is a Long Term Support release
<AlexC_> Mathew: yes
<squidly> cani: the apps in there are better tested then in 6.10
<sidny4> I like 6.06 better
<ceacro> limewire is faster and more accuretely
<cani> sindy4: thank you for your opinion:D
<squidly> ceacro: limewire is a virus floding area
<siv0x> plynkie: okay, I have a question, like in 6.06 when you installed something, it didnt apear on the Kmenu (on KDE) but yet when you rebooted it did, and i've heard on Edgy after you install something, it just apears on there without having to reboot. Will i stil get all those same features as if i reinstalled a fresh copy of 6.10?
<ceacro> 3er questions
<radar1976> dammit  now I can't use Gmail with firefox
<squidly> sidny4: you and me both actually
<Stormx2> radar1976: You on 64 bit?
<ceacro> remember: Linux is 100 % virus free
<radar1976> as soon as the inbox loads, firefox quits
<radar1976> Stormx2 no
<AlexC_> squidly: were on Linux.... I don't think Viruses are the top of our security list :P
<squidly> ceacro: BULLSHIT!
<Stormx2> ceacro: Incorrect.
<squidly> AlexC_: lol
<sidny4> squidly: yeah, it just runs much nicer I think
<Stormx2> squidly: Language, please.
<squidly> Stormx2: sorry
<squidly> sidny4: its a bit more stable
<Stormx2> squidly: No prob ^_^
<AlexC_> ceacro: it's not 100%, 99.9% maybe :P
<Karhan> hello
<plypkie> siv0x: yes, it should work the same as someone who installed fresh
<ceacro> I have used linux for 6 years and I do not know any virus for linux
<mnoir> ceacro: wrong and dangerous to believe
<sidny4> there are like 12 viruses for linux
<siv0x> Plynkie: thank you
<squidly> AlexC_: i konw of several viruses for linux
<Stormx2> ceacro: Usually desktop users will not be vunerable. Most viruses for linux tend to infect big servers and get customer data
<squidly> ceacro: I have heard of several and I've seen a box infteced with a linux virus
<AlexC_> ceacro: there are viruses for Linux, but they are only really proof of concepts, not many, if any are actually swiming around the internet to infect you
<Karhan> i'm problem with GAIM on Ubuntu for my webcam
<ceacro> so next question:
<Stormx2> Karhan: GAIM has no webcam support, currently.
<AlexC_> Karhan: GAIM doesn't have webcam support
<ceacro> mention 3 names of viruses for linux
<Stormx2> Karhan: Your best bet is amsn
<Stormx2> ceacro: No, google it yourself.
<squidly> ceacro: www.google.com
<AlexC_> ceacro: Humans, there's 1 lol
<Karhan> it's impossible with gaim ?
<AlexC_> Karhan: no
<Karhan> erf
<mnoir> ceacro: who cares - just run the proper protective filters
<Ferret> We have remote exploits instead; targeted attacks rather than the win32 random virus infection attacks
<Karhan> ok
<squidly> ceacro: there are several
<Karhan> thanks
<AlexC_> Karhan: use aMSN
<ceacro> this is the question that I do not know its answer--...
<squidly> also a problem with viruses spreading for linux is there are so many different types of setup and configurations
<Karhan> ok
<AlexC_> squidly: but most are proof of concepts and not swimming around the internet, correct?
<mnoir> ceacro: clearlyt
<Karhan> i wont search
<malikeye> Ferret: was just gonna say that... it's more application exploits than user propagated virii
<radar1976> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ceacro> mention 3 viruses for linux
<siv0x> ceacro: Theres tons of virus's you can get, Ever heard of a "botnet" yeah theres linux bots too. - thats 1 virus.
<Karhan> thanks
<AlexC_> ceacro: No, search god damm it :P
<squidly> AlexC_: true, however there have been a couple that have I have actually seen and had to clean out
<Stormx2> Karhan: A couple of years back, gaim was forked into gaim-vv (Video/Voice). The idea was to implement the stuff from gaim-vv into gaim eventually, but theres been no progress yet.
<jcrewd> MDCore:  don't bother, this is an issue i am revisiting.  i already have the instructions. i currently do not have the odbc configured.  i was just wondering if i should follow the same path...  did you use the db2 driver
<squidly> AlexC_: like a couple of years ago there was a apache/ssl worm going around
<Stormx2> ceacro: Bring this to #ubuntu-offtopic or just use google.
<ceacro> In theory can be a virus on linux.
<AlexC_> squidly: I think I read about that a while ago, was that when the majority of the internet went down lol?
<squidly> ceacro: you want to be a M$ flame bot then go head to #flamebait
<radar1976> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39368
<ceacro> but in practice there is nothing but tries
<squidly> AlexC_: lmao
<mnoir> !offtopic | ceacro
<ubotu> ceacro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<radar1976> before changing video cards, I had no problem
<squidly> mnoir: ty
<radar1976> now I can't use gmail
<AlexC_> squidly: well not went down, but .... ahh you know what I mean :P
<TIBS01> ello
<ceacro> next question
<squidly> AlexC_: lmao yea I konw what you mean
<AlexC_> radar1976: why is that?
<TIBS01> someone help me
<radar1976> i have no clue why
<Stormx2> radar1976: What exactly is the issue? What happens when you try to access gmail?
<rafasmart> for webcam "2770:9150 NHJ" is sufficient a package SPCA5xx driver?? what else?
<TIBS01> how do i do a net install on unbuntu
<squidly> TIBS01: what is your prolem
<malikeye> AlexC_: Al Gore forget to fund a UPS for the interweb ? :)
<ceacro> what is the meaning of CUPS?
<squidly> AlexC_: oh yea thas right
<malikeye> Common Unix Printing Service
<ceacro> vey good
<squidly> ceacro: www.google.com/q?search=cups
<Stormx2> TIBS01: net install? You mean install packages from the internet, or install ubuntu on a machine over the network?
<radar1976> Stormx2:  I run firefox, load the login to gmail.com  that works then as soon as it loads the inbox, it crashes
<AlexC_> malikeye he funded UPS for one of the internets, but forgot the other internets
<TIBS01> squidly i know how todo it i just dont know what file to download so the files  from ftp server
<squidly> ceacro: lynx and googles your 2 best buds.. learn to use them
<genius314> How do I change the folder used for the pictures screensaver?
<Stormx2> radar1976: Odd. Post a topic on ubuntuforums.org
<martix> hey there
<wastrel> <3 al gore
<squidly> TIBS01: ahh ok you need to get an iso to install it
<TIBS01> yes
<TIBS01> wot one
<Music_Shuffle> Hey over thataway.
<squidly> TIBS01: and burn that iso to a cdrom and boot off the cdrom
<TIBS01> then it downloads packages n stuff from the ftp server
<martix> anybody knows how to convert a vcd to mpg?
<TIBS01> whats the link to it ?
<martix> I want to rip a vcd to a mpg or avi
<martix> directly from the cd
<martix> or vcd
<squidly> TIBS01: i dont recall off the top of my head
<TIBS01> :(
<malikeye> martix: check out vcdgear
<martix> malikeye I downloaded for my ubuntu
<martix> but seems like is not workingh
<AlexC_> wow, a hold hour sitting in IRC helping people :P
<AlexC_> s/hold/whole
<Stormx2> AlexC_: I've been nights doing it...
<lerneaen_hydra> fun fun fun
<malikeye> martix: dunno... that's what I've used before... just used it a couple times to do vcd2mpg or whatever it is
<AlexC_> Stormx2: do your eyes not go funny lol
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<lerneaen_hydra> now then, anyone know of an md5 checksum generator/verifier program?
<squidly> AlexC_: and getting complained at for not heling thoes who would not help themselves
<Stormx2> AlexC_: Insomnia... ya know...
<lerneaen_hydra> or if not, a couple shell commands
<malikeye> lerneaen_hydra: ummm... md5 ? :p
<lerneaen_hydra> yes, but this is a lot of files
<lerneaen_hydra> and subdirs
<AlexC_> Stormx2: oh right, sometimes I wish I had insomia so I could get work done lol.... but I love my sleep :P
<Stormx2> lerneaen_hydra: md5sum I think? ^__^
<JosefK> lerneaen_hydra, a combination of md5sum and 'find'
<lerneaen_hydra> and my bash-fu is weak
<TIBS01> i can't find the file
<tonyyarusso> lerneaen_hydra: Yeah, make a script.
<mnoir> lerneaen_hydra: md5sum
<JosefK> lerneaen_hydra, ie. find . -name "*.iso" -exec md5sum "{}" \;
<martix> malikeye yeap, I used on windows
<genius314> How do I change the folder for the Pictures Screensaver? Or at least someone tell me where the folder is.
<tonyyarusso> lerneaen_hydra: #bash might help with that, or #ubuntu-offtopic, depending on the day.
<dibblego> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lerneaen_hydra> #bash sounds like a good idea
<martix> actually im trying to recover a vcd and try to convert it to mp4
<squidly> JosefK: its much funner to do find / -name iso -exec md5sum {} \;
<tonyyarusso> genius314: The folder would be ~/Pictures - I don't think it's easy to change anymore, unfortunately.
<r3m> somebody knows nongnu.org
<dibblego> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JosefK> squidly, but that'll catch nothing, and bork on filenames with spaces :/
<genius314> tonyyarusso: Thanks.
<Ferret> squidly: Except his would work, and yours wouldn't?
<squidly> JosefK: Ferret yea yea yea.. I just didnt bother with the full regex right
<malikeye> lerneaen_hydra: ls | xargs -n1 md5sum
<malikeye> that will rip through the dir and show all md5sum's
<rizo> I installed grub on as setup (hd0,0) however this is by windows xp (ntfs) partition. So now i can't boot into windows or mount windows in ubuntu as there is an error with the ntfs partition. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<lerneaen_hydra> malikeye that sounds almost too easy
<squidly> ls -R / | xargs -n1 md5sum
<Aspero> I finally made the switch to ubuntu on my home computer, and i have CS:S and WoW working great! but i get no sound in ventrilo
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: heh
<malikeye> it on;y displays 'em
<squidly> or just md5sum file.iso
<lerneaen_hydra> yeah well just add > /dir/file
<squidly> Aspero: coolness ^^
<malikeye> yeah, squidly is more complete....
<Ferret> Or instead of all those ideas that don't work, he could use JosefK's one that actually works!
<AlexC_> right, I'm off - bye!
<lerneaen_hydra> squidly: I take it it should be >	ls -R /dir/dir2/ | xargs -n1 md5sum
<malikeye> yes
<genius314> Is there any way to change settings for screensavers?
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: yea that can work
<malikeye> oh wait
<plypkie> rizo: hmm...sounds like you overwrote the windows bootloader
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: or you can md5sum /dir/dir2/(filename)
<rizo> how do i recover it
<mnoir> genius314: system >preferences > screensaver might be a start.....
<JosefK> Ferret, I just noticed a mistake, "-type f" :(
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: if you are working on a single file
<JosefK> I always forget that when using find :(
<lerneaen_hydra> squidly: no, this is a ton of files in subdirs
<squidly> lol JosefK
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: or you can do this
<rizo> i tried fixmbr but it isn't working
<voraistos> Hey guys... I have a very strange problem down here, mldonkey related. As it wont start on boot, i would like to apply the patch to the init.d . To patch, i need to apt-get install patch. But now, apt-get tells me it couldnt connect to localhost:4001 , which is the mldonkey GUI port !
<genius314> mnoir: I know how to change it, but I want to change some settings.
<malikeye> ... ls -R /dir | xargs -n1 md5sum > output.txt
<squidly> for i in 'ls -R'; do ; md5sum $i ; done
<JosefK> you've angered the gods of #bash with that last question lerneaen_hydra :/ "man find"
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: for i in 'ls -R'; do ; md5sum $i ; done
<lerneaen_hydra> JosefK: I see I have...
<squidly> JosefK: boohoo
<Ferret> JosefK: It doesn't matter that much, it's not as if many people have directories etc. named *.iso
<lerneaen_hydra> squidly: is it really needed to use a for loop?
<squidly> JosefK: find is bloat wear and ineffieient imho
<JosefK> Ferret, true, turns out they want the md5sum of all the files though
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: for going down thew a bunch of files yea
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: and it works clean
<lerneaen_hydra> ok
<lerneaen_hydra> oh, you don't need find
<lerneaen_hydra> nice
<JosefK> squidly, more typing == more errors == breakage, find = less typing
<Ferret> squidly: I don't think you've actually given a non-broken answer yet
<squidly> Ferret: what ever.
<JosefK> squidly, and again, your 'for' loop will fail on files with spaces in their names
<skukza> how do i exit X when installing nvidia drivers?
<Ferret> squidly: Actually, I think that last one was the most broken yet, but I haven't been paying a huge amount of attention
<lerneaen_hydra> #bash seemed to like "find -type f -exec md5sum {} \; > file"
<squidly> Ferret: i dont give answers. I give a direction
<squidly> lerneaen_hydra: im not supprised there
<JosefK> lerneaen_hydra, indeed, but stick some quotes around {} (ie. "{}") and you're sorted
<lerneaen_hydra> oh, to take care of spaces and such?
<genius314> Is it possible at all to not have the Pictures screensaver stretch out my pictures?
<JosefK> indeed
<lerneaen_hydra> sounds like a plan
<pike_> skukza: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then start or restart later
<JosefK> there's a link about "use more quotes" in the FAQ in #bash
<squidly> JosefK: get a real shell that works.. get zsh
<Ferret> squidly: Any direction involving parsing the output of ls is almost guaranteed to fail, for a variety of reasons, not least of which that it breaks on spaces, ampersands, quote characters, etc. etc.
<lerneaen_hydra> what about verification?
<pike_> skukza: alt-ctrl-f2 then login and type that
<squidly> Ferret: only if you alias ls --color to ls
<tonyyarusso> genius314: I'm not sure.  There used to be a lot more options for screensavers, but now it's pretty restrictive.  Had to do with the switch from xscreensaver to gnome-screensaver, so I think you can still switch back if you like.
<Ferret> o.O
<squidly> Ferret: or just use /bin/ls there you go .. no colors and what not
<squidly> Ferret: I dont alias ls to ls --color I alias lsc to color
<genius314> tonyyarusso: How would I do that?
<JosefK> lerneaen_hydra, you could 'diff' the output I guess, or knock together a small script that takes 'filename md5sum' input and greps the other script, before comparing the md5s
<[SPFC] mm> hey guys, do u know if ndiswrapper works on ubuntu amd64 version
<diskus> I alias ls to ls --color -F always :P
<lerneaen_hydra> JosefK: oh, right
<lerneaen_hydra> JosefK: duh...
<nelsonuwp> anyone have an external hard drive?
<blas_> how can i save export LANG="en_US" setting, if i logout it lost the changes :/
<squidly> diskus: i want my command to do what I expect it's written to do
<squidly> blas_: .bashrc
<tonyyarusso> genius314: Install the xscreensaver package, and then something update alternatives probably...um *isn't sure*
<[SPFC] mm> hey guys, do u know if ndiswrapper works on ubuntu amd64 version
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Yep.
<diskus> squidly: well it's writen to do --color -F and I like it to have that by default
<mnoir> lerneaen_hydra: if you man md5sum, you might learn how to use it to verify against a published file of sums for a given distributed set of files
<genius314> tonyyarusso: ok.
<squidly> diskus: personal choices
<diskus> squidly: yep
<squidly> diskus: I dislike it... never said you didnt have to like it
<Ferret> squidly: Feel free to make a temporary directory, create a filename called 'hello there', then do ls | xargs rm.  I'd do it for you and take a screenshot only I don't have the software installed to take said screenshot
<nelsonuwp> tonyyarusso: is it only windows and mac compliant? because I just bought one today and want to dump all my files on it and then get them off when i switch to linux
<diskus> squidly: I think everything in this world is personal choices
<squidly> diskus: yep
<lerneaen_hydra> thanks for all the information
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Mine works great on any system.  Just mounts like any USB drive.
<JosefK> np's, good luck lerneaen_hydra
<squidly> Ferret: i dont use xargs like that
<squidly> Ferret: actually I dispise xargs as an applicaion
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: You could test in a Live CD environment if you're not sure.
<tolis> hi there!!!
<nelsonuwp> tonyyarusso: how do I do that
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Mine is a Western Digital passport, btw.
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Boot from the live cd, then, plug in the drive and see what happens.
<[SPFC] mm> hey guys, do u know if ndiswrapper works on ubuntu amd64 version
<ssmasood> hi all
<pike_> nelsonuwp: assuming you didnt format it in windows as ntfs you should be ok
<blas_> squidly: no such line in .bashrc, i mean something for language :/
<tolis> folks i have a proble with a combo pcmcia 3com card <3ccfem556>. Any ideas???
<squidly> pike_: even then he/she should be able to read it
<squidly> blas_: make one
<JosefK> curl http://www.faqs.org/docs/artu/ | squidly
<ski-worklap> is there a way to get flash9 working under konqueror?
<joel> how can I update easily from breezy to edgy? (I'd like to do it using apt)
<nelsonuwp> my external hard drive?
<mnoir> !edgy | joel
<ubotu> joel: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<squidly> JosefK: cat /dev/null >> www.faqs.org/doc/artu
<blas_> squidly: whats the syntax? just export LANG="en_US" ?
<squidly> yes
<ssmasood> my wifi i.e. Intel Proset Wirelss 3945 a/b/g..has no built in support on ubuntu....so i downloaded the driver from intel's website....the driver says that i have to install IEEE subsystem first..but IEEE subsystem has no MAKE file in it...how should i install it???
<blas_> squidly: thanks
<diskus> joel: as far as I know it's dangerous to do that, and you can break everything
<JosefK> seriously though, it's worth a read
<joel> ubotu: thanks a lot, somehow couldn't find it
<squidly> JosefK: cat /dev/null >> www.faqs.org/doc/artu
<tolis> folks i have a proble with a combo pcmcia 3com card <3ccfem556>. Any ideas???
<squidly> JosefK: ive read it
<squidly> JosefK: total waste of time IMHO
<eternal_p> quick question for everyone, is it possible to have more than one network configured in the wpa_suppliement.conf file?
<pike_> nelsonuwp: unplug it an plug it back in and maybe do "ls -t /dev | head" and see if a an "sda1" or "sdb1" shows up maybe just not automounting
<HymnToLife> [23:16]  <ssmasood> my wifi i.e. Intel Proset Wirelss 3945 a/b/g..has no built in support on ubuntu.... <= yes, it has
<eternal_p> wpa_supplicant*
<HymnToLife> in Dapper/Edgy at least
<plypkie> ssmasood: i have 3945 and it works in edgy
<ssmasood> HymnToLife.....when i run the IWCONFIG ....it shows me nothing....
<puller> how can i record audio my sound card is playing?
<plypkie> ssmasood: i just installed yesterday
<plypkie> worked out of the box
<ssmasood> plz tell me how can i make it work...
<HymnToLife> worked out of the box for me too
<plypkie> ssmasood: what version of ubuntu?
* squidly pulls out a gun and shoot the plz
<tahorg> imbecile: nice nick
<tolis> guys pleazzzzzzzzzz !!!!!
<imbecile> ty
<squidly> lmao imbecile
<imbecile> it is relevant
<imbecile> hehe
<squidly> imbecile: lmao funy as hell though ^^
<ssmasood> 6.06 LTS
<h00t> is there a way to somehow switch a program/application from one workspace into another
<plypkie> tolis: what kernel version?
<joel> ubotu: it says i can only upgrade from dapper. Do I have to upgrade to dapper first? I'd really like to avoid that...
<eternal_p> h00t if you use Beryl you can just drag it over
<HymnToLife> ssmasood, definitely should work
<imbecile> ived used this nick on irc for 9 years
<squidly> h00t: you using gnome?
<Ferret> h00t: Depends on your desktop manager, but typically you can right-click the window header
<JosefK> h00t, sure, you can drag the little icon in the workspace switcher (bottom-left by default), or use the right-click menu on the title bar
<HymnToLife> ssmasood, try to install the restricted modules for your kernel
<squidly> h00t: right click on the menu bar and then send to
<JosefK> *bottom-right by default
<tolis> plypkie: 2.6.17.10-383 (edgy)
<pike_> h00t: in xfce you just right click and select 'send to' gnome i dunno
<hjmills> with most music there are several things we want to search by - artist, title, genre, album, year etc - why cant we extend this into other filetypes and do away with folders to create a much more flexible workspace that we can organise easily to suit out needs?
<ssmasood> HymTOLife....when i run the wireless assistant ..... in the GUI...it quits saying that no valid adapters
<sidny4> hjmills: because that hasn't been made yet, become a programmer and make one
<plypkie> ssmasood: do you have "ipw3945" running?
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: Well, desktop search is on that road somewhat.
<JosefK> hjmills, it has uses in some places, but not in others
<ssmasood> nopes?
<imbecile> anybody know a way to get wlassistant to work with wpa?
<hjmills> JosefK: i can see it wouldnt be useful with somethings but most files it would be useful to be able to organise by search by recently used, filetype, etc
<tolis> plypkie: sorry !!! 2.6.17.10-386 (edgy)
<imbecile> or a good wpa manager
<XChrisCX> Can anyone suggest a good download manager? I'm only on dial up and I keep getting server timeout. A resume fuction would be very useful.
<plypkie> ssmasood: which kernel?
<eternal_p> imbecile, try connection-manager
<JosefK> hjmills, 'beagle' kind of does what you want
<eternal_p> you can find it on the fourms
<hjmills> tonyyarusso: its still to abstract from the filesystem for my liking - i think i will file my idea away and try and remember it when i know more about programming
<imbecile> eternal_p thanks
<Ferret> XChrisCX: wget has resume functionality if the server supports it.  -r I think?
<eternal_p> no problem
<ssmasood> plypkie.....2.6.15
<JosefK> hjmills, do an aptitude install of 'beagle' and see if it does roughly what you're thinking of
<hjmills> sidny4: trying when i have time - been playing with ruby, python, perl, c++ and scheme (in roughly that order)
<imbecile> tonyyarusso helped me out last night
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: Sounds like a plan.  You could work on writing up a spec on the wiki and launchpad too while you're at it.
<rapid> XChrisCX, kde - kget
<sidny4> hjmills: that works
<plypkie> ssmasood: i seem to have this thing running: "/sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic"
<XChrisCX> What about something I can plug into firefox perhaps? Or some kind of GUI interface.
<nelsonuwp> I havent installed or done anything with my external hard drive yet. I just want to make sure it works for windows and linux
<JosefK> <3 scheme
<plypkie> lemme just check what package it's in
<hjmills> why does installing beagle suggest installing gnumeric?
<hjmills> tonyyarusso: any guide on writing up a spec for that?
<wastrel> i like gnumeric
<imbecile> i just have to say that ubuntu blows fc outta the water
<JosefK> hjmills, I hadn't noticed that, and it's an odd one
<plypkie> ssmasood: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic  is the package
<plypkie> ssmasood: maybe you have something similar
<jart> does anyone know why 'bitstream vera sans mono' doesn't show up in xfontsel with edgy?
<wastrel> i imagine it uses a library so it can understand gnumeric files?
<ssmasood> plypkie.....lemmee check...i am in real trouble:)
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: I think there is - I'd search for something like SpecTemplate on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/, and look at a few of the ones that have been done before.
<pike_> nelsonuwp: itll be fat32 and should work from solaris to ubuntu to windows
<h00t> thanx all i got it
<plypkie> ssmasood: aptitude search linux-restricted
<viller> hi
<pike_> nelsonuwp: so yes
<hjmills> tonyyarusso: thanks
<ssmasood> plypkie...i am trying that
<viller> is there any other CLI mail client than mutt or pine?
<jart> i installed ttf-bitstream-vera but i can't use it :(
<Yodude> hello it's me again
<Yodude> but now from ubuntu!
<Yodude> :)
<jart> and emacs looks ugly with all other fonts
<JosefK> jart: two secs, I'll screenshot my emacs..
<^T-crimbo^> fuck unbuntu
<^T-crimbo^> its shit
<Yodude> hey i'm having a big problem with ubuntu
<^T-crimbo^> im  gonna use gentoo
<keychain6x> ubuntu is so good
<^T-crimbo^> unbuntu too many bugs
<^T-crimbo^> nah
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<skarface> ^T-crimbo^: k love ya bye bye
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ^T-crimbo^
<ubotu> ^T-crimbo^: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jart> ^T-crimbo^: if you're going to be an elitist, i recommend OpenBSD
<nelsonuwp> well thanks pike.. so what the hell is solaris?
<TIBS01> i am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-111-144-153.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jart> it's the official distro of trolls
<PriceChild> What's your question Yodude ?
<JosefK> jart, http://randolphcarter.myby.co.uk/linux/emacs.png
<imbecile> i cant say i didnt see that coming
<imbecile> hehe
<JosefK> jart, emacs snapshot <3 freetype
<keychain6x> lol, OpenBSD, it doesn't get anymore elitist than that
<siv0x> yodude: welcome back, what problem are you having?
<idlemind> hello
<jart> beautiful, i just don't have time to port my .emacs to snapshot :(
<plypkie> ssmasood: also, do you have a module loaded called ieee80211?
<Yodude> help please
<JosefK> ack :/
<ssmasood> plypkie.....yes i can see three things in....aptitude search linux-restricted
<Pie-rate> how would i make my gnome-panel black?
<idlemind> excuse me, anyone know if you chroot jail users when the log in via ssh?
<txoof> I get the error "cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!"  When I try to access the admin pages in cups. Any ideas what might be the problem.  I've tried the privleged user, root, I've even tried setting a password for cupsys.  None of those work.
<viller> is there any other CLI mail client than mutt or pine?
<JosefK> idlemind, mnot by default
<imbecile> keychain6x, yeah i hear ya on that one.. the guy who convinced me to switch over to a *nix OS was a open bsd user
<tonyyarusso> idlemind: (I'd like to know how to do that too, btw)
<txoof> idlemind: no
<siv0x> yodude: i cannot help unless you tell me what you are having problems with.
<Yodude> i cannot access my harddrive hrough ubuntu LiveCD
<plypkie> ssmasood: ok, you'll need to install the right linux-restricted package (maybe linux-restricted-generic ?)
<idlemind> josefk: so just rtfm and find out what config options
<tonyyarusso> !rtfm | idlemind
<ubotu> idlemind: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jart> JosefK: how can you stand programming with a white background?  isn't it like staring at a lightbulb?
<ssmasood> plypkie....i dont have ieee loaded neither...ipw3945
<wastrel> viller:  mailx
<wastrel> also elm
<siv0x> yodude: i thought you installed linux onto your hardrive?
<idlemind> tonyyarusso: thank you lol; un-aware of that rule
<mike> how can i capture audio from a website?
<tolis> plypkie: any news ????
<Yodude> no on LiveCD
<Yodude> but it's doing many big problems!
<txoof> mike: with a tape recorder.
<Yodude> no sound!
<tonyyarusso> idlemind: I did it for logins with ftp, and was pretty simple.  Involved setting an option on, and then creating a list of users to chroot.  Where to depended on /etc/passwd.  I'm guessing ssh is similar.
<JosefK> jart, I thought that for a while, always used a dark with vim, but I guess I just prefer the light background in emacs
<plypkie> tolis: sorry, trying to do 3 things at once
<Yodude> no hardrive!
<Yodude> please help me!
<plypkie> tolis: i was going to suggest upgrading to a newer kernel, but it seems that you have a pretty new one already
<ssmasood> plypkie...how do i install linux restricted???
<tolis> plypkie: understand sorry !!!
<kane77> how do I upgrade to gnome 2.16?? (I use dapper and have gnome 2.14)
<jart> white is just too visial studio for me
<mike> txoof, was that a joke? i want to record to my harddrive
<siv0x> yodude: You dont understand. LiveCD does not run on your Hard Drive, it doesnt install.
<idlemind> tonyyarusso: ya i'll see what i can dig up in the man pages and such
<Yodude> i know
<plypkie> ssmasood: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Yodude> that's why i'm using it fits perfectly my needs
<pike_> mike: what format? if just wanting to capture mp3s id just recommend streamtuner and streamripper
<txoof> ssmasood: add the restricted archive to your apt-get config in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hjmills> can anybody recommend a programming language for easy creation of gui apps for gnome that I can learn the basics of programming with (teaching myself)
<keychain6x> imbecile, I tried installing that on my machine. It was so hard man.
<Yodude> but i thought it would run normally ( i little slower i know bcuz of CD)
<mike> pike_, i want a way to record into a format i could put onto an ipod
<siv0x> yodude: to get sound type alsamixer in terminal. hit enter ofcourse and then from there, everything with an MM at the bottom, select it with your arrow keys and press M to unmute. also make sure all the volumes are turned up.
<txoof> any ideas what would cause cups to barf on a pam_autheticate error when I try to access the admin pages via the web?
<Yodude> ok wait
<plypkie> hjmills: lots of people seem to like Python, and they claim it's easy to learn
<ssmasood> plypkie..it says couldnt find any package linux-restricted-modules-generic
<mike> pike_, any ideas?
<hjmills> plypkie: thanks
<imbecile> anybody tell me how to install connect-0.6.2 ?
<plypkie> ssmasood: you said there were 3 matches when you searched?  which ones were there?
<JosefK> hjmills, if you use a combination of a python-libglade and Glade (graphical GUI designer) it's hard to go wrong
<nelsonuwp> pike_: what the hell is solaris?
<idlemind> o and ? number 2 for the day; can i make apache2 to use the system users found in /etc/passwd for authentication? to avoid having two sets of user names and passwords to maintain
<txoof> nelsonuwp: awww, that's cute.
<nelsonuwp> hey
<nelsonuwp> im new
<nelsonuwp> shh
<keychain6x> Hey, anybody know if there's any geographic mapping software like ARCMAP for linux? It would be sweet to hook up the gps in my phone to my computer and map my town.
<ceacro> hello again
<txoof> nelsonuwp: solaris is an OS for/from sun.
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Sun Microsystems OS.
<mike> any one know how to record sound to my hardrive that my soeakers are playing?
<nelsonuwp> thats what I thought
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: It _has_ a desktop, but only really has respect on servers.
<che_benway> ex-chat
<Yodude> well there's the sound icon at the top right of the screen
<idlemind> keychain6x: howtoforge.com has a wardriving article that involves GPS mapping check that out for ideas it involves dumping to google earth
<nelsonuwp> but I didnt make the connection
<JosefK> tonyyarusso, I wouldn't say that, Sunray's coming on leaps and bounds
<nelsonuwp> so thanks
<Yodude> i clicked it and booste evrything
<nelsonuwp> now time to install linux.. ubunut
<nelsonuwp> ubuntu
<ceacro> why is UBUNTU the best Linux Distro around the world?
<Yodude> i even unmuted the capture!
<JosefK> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ssmasood> plypkie....linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386, linux-restricted-modules-386, linux-restricted-modules-common
<txoof> ceacro: why am I the most handsome man in the world?
<plypkie> ssmasood: ok, try that first one then
<tonyyarusso> JosefK: Well, it may be getting there.  All I know is I haven't heard great things in the past.  Haven't even tried it myself.
<siv0x> yodude: yes that will work too.. just make sure everything is unmuted and you should be fine. might have to configure the sounds to the way you like.
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: I like the release schedule and community.
<JackInTheGreen> txoof: You're not, I am
<wastrel> what's sunray
<txoof> JackInTheGreen: hehe
<JosefK> tonyyarusso, CDE's pretty much obsoleted now, they're using Gnome right now and it's great.  I flew out to bratislava, inserted my staff card and got my desktop session from munich
<ceacro> according to distrowatch the best distro is ubuntu
<keychain6x> oh thanks idlemind. that's great.
<kane77> ceacro, well, its subjective, but i think it's for its ease of use, and almost everything works out of the box... plus the community is large and very helpful...
<mike> Yodude, but how do i capture?
<tonyyarusso> JosefK: Maybe worth a second look then.
<Yodude> i'm new sorru
<ceacro> visit distrowatch.com
<JosefK> wastrel, it's a thin-client/mainframe platform
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: You're best bet, pop a live cd in and hang out here for a while, and see what you think for yourself :)
<Yodude> but i still don't hear any sound, to check i went to System-Preferences-Sound
<wilee85> is there a command line to synchronize the system clock with an ntp server?
<idlemind> <= community
<imbecile> anybody know if there is a  connect-0.6.2 with an installer?
<ssmasood> plylkie...i wrote aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386, but it says No packages installed or upgraded
<Yodude> and when i try to playback any even volume i get NOTHING
<mnoir> wilee85: man ntpdate
<idlemind> wilee85: i believe it's the ntp-date command
<Yodude> also ubuntu is always seeing my intel sound card as the default
<Yodude> but i want to use my other one
<siv0x> yodude, okay
<nelsonuwp> ok, one last thing before i install.... what is the best way to get my drivers back on my computer... find and save them now? or get them when i have ubuntu installed?
<siv0x> yodude: sec
<crimsun> Yodude: asoundconf list
<Yodude> but i can't everytime i set it it goes back to intel!
<HighLife> Does anyone know of a multi threaded app that will convert .avito a smaller .avi?
<ceacro> R.T.F.M
<ceacro> Read the Fucking Manual
<plypkie> ssmasood: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<ceacro> before asking
<siv0x> Yodude: Listen to crimsun. i'm pretty much giving you the same information he gave me.
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: For what?  The drivers for Ubuntu won't be the same as in Windows.
<plypkie> ssmasood: tell me if it says "ii" at the start of the line
<tonyyarusso> ceacro: We don't allow that phrase though.
<nelsonuwp> k
<nelsonuwp> so thereare different drivers
<nelsonuwp> ?
<plypkie> ssmasood: that would mean that the package is already installed
<nelsonuwp> k so what about getting the drivers for my wireless card and all that stuff
<idlemind> tonyyarusso: http://www.tjw.org/chroot-login-HOWTO/
<wilee85> mnoir, idlemind, thanks
<ceacro> the freedom of speech
<tonyyarusso> nelsonuwp: Yeah.  Mostly they're built into the kernel.  You may want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport to see if anything is likely to cause problems.
<Yodude> i didn't understand what he said
<ceacro> is UBUNTU
<tonyyarusso> idlemind: Awesome.
<idlemind> tonyyarusso: found it in a link in openssh's mailing lists
<idlemind> wilee85: np
<ssmasood> plypkie..yes it has an "i" in front of all those 3
<kane77> wilee85, ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<wastrel> !rtfm | ceacro
<ubotu> ceacro: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<plypkie> nelsonuwp: your drivers should be installed automatically
<crimsun> Yodude: type that command in a Terminal and tell me the output.
<wastrel> !ohmy | ceacro
<ubotu> ceacro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<imbecile> is wifi-radar pretty intuitive?
<mike> how can i capture audio playign through my speakers!!!!?
<cafuego_> HighLife: You can recode media (resize, change bitrate, change format) using ffmpeg.
<siv0x> yodude: go to terminal and type asoundconf list and hit enter.
<ceacro> that is a common expression used for Linux users
<txoof> mike, google.  Serriously.  there are about 30 apps that will do it.
<Yodude> how do i access the terminal ( sorry but i'm a firsrt timer here )
<kane77> ceacro, ...but not very polite...
<JackInTheGreen> What is the difference of: "Freedom, as in free beer" and "Freedom as in free software"?
<plypkie> ssmasood: try this: dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<crimsun> Yodude: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<plypkie> ssmasood: that will list the contents of the package
<ceacro> ohh. Liberty of speech
<plypkie> ssmasood: then you can see if it has the ipw3945 in there
<imbecile> read the DANG manual hehe
<ceacro> Now I am a priest
<imbecile> rtdm
<mike> txoof, well i cant find any woudl u liek to help me?
<plypkie> ssmasood: i have to go get ready to go to work.  i'll be back in 20 minutes
<idlemind> tony: might be easier to just make sure we screw-down the security via permissions and keep a close eye on sshd/ssh/bash bugs
<cafuego_> JackInTheGreen: free as in beer means no monetary cost, free as in libre means you'renot limited in how you sue it, including using the source to change it.
<ceacro> May God help user to read the manual before asking
<Slart> Anyone know of a simple backup program, preferably console based, that can use incremental backup?
<Yodude> ok i did it
<ceacro> LOL
<txoof> JackInTheGreen: free beer = delicious and corpreal; free speech, software, thought = free, but not substantial.
<imbecile> lol
<Yodude> i got two result lines
<crimsun> Yodude: and what are they?
<Yodude> one is I82801DBICH4
<ssmasood> plypkie...ok man i am waiting...yes that dpkg command worked
<JackInTheGreen> cafuego_ txoof tnx guys
<mike> will anyone help me?
<crimsun> Yodude: right, that's your onboard Intel.
<blas_> i can see, video resolution in kubuntu's display settings in X but only 60hz is available in the list, how can i add more option there?
<tonyyarusso> idlemind: Much of the time anyway.  (My main purpose would probably to avoid new users getting lost in /usr/share/something and not knowing how to get home...)
<Yodude> and the other is CMI8738MC6
<Mastastealth> hey guys, I just updated my linux-image package today, and now Ubuntu won't boot. Grub complains about a file not found...any ideas?
<crimsun> Yodude: now in the same Terminal, type: asoundconf set-default-card CMI8738MC6
<Yodude> i know i don't want to use my moither booard
<nix_ferret> Slart, I just installed a backup proggie w/ automatix, but I haven't tried it yet.
<txoof> Slart: try backup2l.  It's quite good and easy to configure.
<Fah> anyone using compiz+ati+edgy?
<Yodude> ok wait
<name> you know any good linux games, except of et ;)
<logivision> Does anybody here know anything about networking with window's ?
<kane77> JackInTheGreen, free as beer=freeware, free as speech = meaning with open source code... (not closed source)
<cafuego_> logivision: use samba, works fine :-)
<nix_ferret> logivision, like what?
<diskus> name: savage, tremulous...
<Yodude> didn't give me any result
<kane77> name: openarena, tremulous, alienarena...
<Slart> backup2l then.. I'll check the one in automatix.. thanks nix_ferret and txoof
<crimsun> Yodude: good.
<mike> how can i capture audio that is being played through my speakers?
<tonyyarusso> logivision: I think there's a ##networking that might be worth a shot for some things.  Sharing things in Ubuntu, samba.
<Yodude> just anohter line to type a command in
<name> any non shooters
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kane77> name: battle for wesnoth
<idlemind> tonyyarusso: exactly i might just disable ssh access to my server since i relocated my virtual hosts logs for apache to the particular virtual hosts home dir so they can access them via ftp anyways
<eternal_p> mike: trying to get rid of DRM, tisk tisk tisk ;)
<crimsun> Yodude: now restart your audio/video programs
<mwe> !fixres | blas_, you probably have to add the right specs for your monitor
<ubotu> blas_, you probably have to add the right specs for your monitor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wastrel> name:  moon-buggy
<diskus> name: that's hard... :P
<logivision> nix_ferret: I'm trying to use CrossOver and i need to network my linux machine with window's
<idlemind> cheer to mike
<Yodude> wait
<mike> eternal_p, nope, tryign to record audio from a website
<Slart> yes, I know, tonyyarusso. I'll be wevy wevy caweful.. ;)
<mike> idlemind, lol
<eternal_p> logvision: what would that need crossover for
<Fah> anyone know how I can get my meta key working right in compiz/xgl?
<tonyyarusso> Slart: 'k :P
<skukza> well ive broken x
<mike> skukza, beryl?
<idlemind> lol; pipe the audio somehow to a file; time to go code spelunking in firefox
<mnoir> very careful = not using automatix
<nix_ferret> logivision, hmm, never did the ad hoc with nix. That's a good one...
<logivision> eternal_p: i need it to run a program
<ceacro> God help users who have problem with something
<faLUCE> Hi, is it possible to launch a program from a .sh script and redirect its input in an appearing window? thnks
<mike> idlemind, can u dumb that down a bit?
<eternal_p> that part I got, it wasd the networking that threw me
<ceacro> lol
<skukza> i went to init3 and then did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<eternal_p> btw, CrossOver 6 is amazing :)
<ceacro> Laugh Out Loud
<mike> lol
<faLUCE> Hi, is it possible to launch a program from a .sh script and redirect its STDOUY in an appearing window? thnks
<skukza> now when i try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Yodude> didn't get no sound ( when i go to System-Prefs-Sound i still see the name of the intel card at the bottom)
<skukza> it says it isnt configured propperly
<crimsun> Yodude: ignore what's said in System> Preferences> Sound
<txoof> anyone know what would cause cups to barf when it treis to pam_authenticate() over a web connection?
<idlemind> mike: just a theory; the web-site has to push the stream of music data down to you; who knows what format you could possible program the web-browser to pipe that recieved data to a file
<nix_ferret> JMHO, but I didn't have any problems with automatix on 6.10. It now includes a uninstall feature which is pretty handy.
<crimsun> Yodude: tell me if ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' is audible through the desired sound card
<Yodude> ok
<logivision> eternal_p: It's a client software that connects to a server. The Server has to be run off of Window's, but apparently the client software works with linux. My best thought is that they people that got it working (not geniuses by any means) are using CrossOver. It saves alot of money not having to pay to install Window's on all the client PC's
<idlemind> mike: other option would be to create an audio device that simply dumbs raw sound to a file then use an audio converter app to read that (<- probably the easier way to go)
<wastrel> !automatix | nix_ferret
<ubotu> nix_ferret: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nix_ferret> Jeez, I know, I know already...
<tonyyarusso> txoof: I had to make the cupsys user a member of the shadow group for something.  That may be your issue, maybe not.
<idlemind> mike: for the second option you could probably get with the guys that work with alsa i'm sure they've develop'd such a device for some such "testing" purpose
<Yodude> well i pasted aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav in the terminal it said "playing" but still no sound
<crimsun> Yodude: then you need to adjust the volumes.
<mike> idlemind, i dont know any code....
<nix_ferret> Yodude, I know this sounds stupid, but is it a laptop?
<crimsun> Yodude: you can use alsamixergui to do that (you'll need to install alsamixergui using Synaptic)
<Yodude> no it's a desktop
<skukza> how do i install gcc without x
<idlemind> mike: bummers; i'd hit the alsa mailing list and see if someone has done such a thing or possibly you can do a hardware capture; like buy something that takes analog input and records it like dubbing a tape but the input would be from your computer
<mwe> skukza: sudo aptitude install gcc?
<crimsun> skukza: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Zambezi> Anyone know the commando for download folders in lftp? It didn't work with mget and get.
<idlemind> mike: you could try some nature of audio/music shop they might have such a device or mixer or something
<logivision> eternal_p: any idea's ?
<crimsun> Zambezi: mirror.
<idlemind> mike: then you could play that in through line-in and use an audio app like audicity to record it
<crimsun> mike: use the file alsa-lib plugin.
<mike> there shoudl be a free program somewhere
<crimsun> mike: we've provided it as part of alsa-lib since the 0.5 days.
<mwe> skukza: what crimsun suggests will provide a working compile environment as well
<mike> idlemind, in ubuntu there is sound recorder, but i cant get it to work
<idlemind> mike: i'm just spittin ideas out there
<skukza> ok thanks
<skukza> now to try and fix my totally buggered system :)
<mike> idlemind, coudl u help me get sound recorder to actually record?
<ssmasood> plypkie....r u back?
<nix_ferret> Yodude, do you have an integrated sound card AND a pci card?
<mike> crimsun, what is the alsa-lib plugin
<Yodude> i don't see yes i do nix
<crimsun> mike: it's called 'file'
<Yodude> in windows i just don't use one n use the other
<Mastastealth> hey guys, I just updated my linux-image package today, and now Ubuntu won't boot. Grub complains about a file not found...any ideas?
<crimsun> mike: read the alsa-lib documentation online under pcm plugins at http://www.alsa-project.org
<nix_ferret> Yodude, it might be "playing" to the other one. Is it disabled in the BIOS?
<Yodude> the non integrated sound card?
<nix_ferret> yeah
<nix_ferret> err, no, disable the other - integrated
<crimsun> Yodude: did you adjust the volumes for the cmi?
<Yodude> well i can use it in windows so that means it's not disabled in BIOS
<crimsun> Yodude: until you do so, you probably won't be able to hear anything.
<nix_ferret> Yodude, Just a shot in the dark, but swap out the audio cable to the other port/card.
<nix_ferret> *unless you already did this...
<siv0x> crimsun: Yodude is on LiveCD by the way so there might be another option for him
<Yodude> wqell i tried putting my iPod speakers in the inget=grated intel card
<Yodude> didn't work
<crimsun> siv0x: it's the same precise procedure.
<ssmasood> can anybody plz help me.....i was talking to someone regarding my intel proset 3945 wireless a/b/g...i now have a file ipw3945 in /sbin..what do i do next
<Nap> is it possible that a firefox command run on a remote ssh connection launch the local firefox ?? o_O
<crimsun> Yodude: no, your default audio card is the cmi now. You need to adjust -its- volume, not the onboard's.
<Nap> on edgy
<idlemind> yodude: your card isn't set to digital output mode is it?
<nix_ferret> Yodude, doesn't the device manager tel you what ubuntu can "see"
<wastrel> hi nap
<idlemind> nap: from a linux sshd to a linux ssh client yes with X forwarding it is possible
<JAyRULE> how do you ubuntu users tyipcally deal with windows media file types?
<Yodude> i did i picked the CMI card in from the menu i got from the top right sound icon
<Yodude> and i unmuted everything
<Zambezi> crimsun, Thanks for the help.
<Yodude> n maxed all of the bars
<Some_Person> whats the best irc client?
<nix_ferret> JAyRULE, install the open (or sometimes closed) source codecs
<mwe> !best | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<mike> any help with recording audio from what my speakers are playing?
<wastrel> <3 mwe
<JAyRULE> nix_ferret: is that in the synaptic package manager?
<wastrel> that is an awesome factoid
<wastrel> aw3s0m3
<crimsun> Yodude: counterintuitively, unmuting -everything- won't work.
<JAyRULE> nix_ferret...and whats it called if it's there
<nix_ferret> JAyRULE, no, it can't come with the distribution
<Yodude> 'lol i'm lost
<mwe> Some_Person: xchat and irssi might be good candidates depending on what you want
<eitan> hey guys, I need help with gsynaptics, the laptop touchpad editor.  The touchpad settings are not loaded after a reboot, but are loaded after a log-out / log-in.  I have this in start-up.. "gsynaptics-init --sm-disable"  Thanks!
<Yodude> i don't understand why ubuntu isn't playing sound
<mike> can i have help with sound recorder application sin ubuntu!!!!?
<nix_ferret> JAyRULE, READ up on automatix, easy ubuntu, and bumps2.0
<Yodude> crappy old windows does why shouldn't ubuntu
<tannerld> glxgears doesn't show anything after I installed the ati drivers; how can i fix that?
<crimsun> Yodude: I've told you what you need to do.
<Nap> idlemind: no, what I meant is that the local firefox is launch (I see it because of the conf, the personal bar, etc.), and not the remote one ! But I am in a remote shell !
<JAyRULE> nix_ferret: sh!t thats a lot to read haha
<nix_ferret> not really.
<crimsun> Yodude: first, use Synaptic to install the "alsamixergui" package
<crimsun> Yodude: it's in the universe component, so you may need to enable it.
<WestTrain>  /server irc.strayaland.org
<nix_ferret> JAyRULE, just go to ubuntu's forums or goolge it
<nix_ferret> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<west_coast_chopp> anyone from greece?
<JAyRULE> oh okay... thanks nix_ferret
<nix_ferret> !automatix|easy ubuntu
<ubotu> easy ubuntu: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nix_ferret> np
<west_coast_chopp> anyone from greece?
<mnoir> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Rug> What command can I run to swap/select between kdm, gdm and xdm?
<nix_ferret> I like gyros, does that help? (know's that's not really "greek")
<fdoving> Rug: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Rug> fdoving: thanks
<Yodude> crimsun: i entered synaptic package manager
<fdoving> Rug: you can replace gdm with kdm or xdm if you want.
<Yodude> and i don't see alsamixergui
<Rug> fdoving: yeah thanks
<Yodude> i only see two names with alsa
<crimsun> Yodude: remember what I said about universe above?
<Yodude> alsabase
<Yodude> and alsatools
<crimsun> Yodude: please pay close attention to what I typed.
<Yodude> alsa-utils*
<eitan> hey guys, I need help with gsynaptics, the laptop touchpad editor.  The touchpad settings are not loaded after a reboot, but are loaded after a log-out / log-in.  I have this in start-up.. "gsynaptics-init --sm-disable"  Thanks!
<ssmasood> plypkie.....r u back
<Yodude> sorry but i didn't understand
<Yodude> i thought u were just informing me
<Yodude> what does it help me to know that it's a universe component?
#ubuntu 2006-12-30
<wilee85> does anyone know if there is a project similar to wine which has the goal to allow mac software to run over linux?
<Nap> idlemind: in fact, that happens only if a local firefox is already launched
<eternal_p> wilee85: maybe crossover, I dunno
<Yodude> (PS: i'm sounding stupid right now lol but i'm actually good in tech just not in linux first timer)
<wastrel> Yodude:  ubuntu packages are organized into different repositories. the universe repository is not activated by default
<Yodude> ok
<wastrel> Yodude:  so if you're looking for software in Universe you'll need to "enable" it first
<Yodude> how do i get to it
<Yodude> ok
<mnoir> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Yodude> continue plz
<mike> how can i use audactity to record audio from a website?
<mwe> mike: Do you think it can do that?
<mike> yes, ther eis a record button
<wastrel> Yodude:  in the synaptic package manager you can enable universe in settings -> repositories
<hammanrj> Hello?
<nolimitsoya> mike, recording from input is diffrent from recording streams
<mwe> mike: I don't think it's a record from internet button
<eitan> hey guys, I need help with gsynaptics, the laptop touchpad editor.  The touchpad settings are not loaded after a reboot, but are loaded after a log-out / log-in.  I have this in start-up.. "gsynaptics-init --sm-disable"  Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> !hi | hammanrj
<ubotu> hammanrj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mike> mwe, cant it record from my sound card?
<nolimitsoya> mike, you can set the recording input to the loopback channel, if there is one for your soundcard
<mwe> mike: I think it needs a file or a microphone
<nolimitsoya> mike, or use streamgrabber
<ssmasood> i have an intel proset 3945 wireless a/b/g but its not working....i have just found that i have a file ipw3945 in /sbin but its not running...how can i connect to internet via this Wifi adapter???
<hammanrj> Hi, i'm having some issues with a wireless card. Please see my thread here:
<hammanrj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945096#post1945096
<mike> nolimitsoya, whast streamn grabber?
<nolimitsoya> mike, google it :)
<Yodude> ok but i see two options binary and source
<petros> hi
<mike> nolimitsoya, why is everyoen so mysteriuse about helping on this irc
<petros> is it possible to set the xterm working path
<petros> when running it
<petros> i can not find a param
<hammanrj> Please help me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945096#post1945096
<nolimitsoya> mike, in what way are we mysterious?
<wastrel> petros:  you mean the command path?
<mike> nolimitsoya, well stream grabber wont help cause what i want to record is not a stream
<petros> well, i want to do this: xterm /tmp
<nolimitsoya> mike, you said it was from the internet, so then i assume its a stream
<mwe> mike: then what is it? if it's a file you should be able to save it
<petros> that it is directly in /tmp when it is up
<hammanrj> Can _anyone_ help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945096#post1945096
<mike> its liek from a websoite liek pandora
<mike> its a flash music playing website
<nolimitsoya> mike, thats a stream
<mwe> mike: what nolimitsoya says
<Yodude> waiting 4 minutes to download repository
<hammanrj> Sorry for asking again and again, but I'm in a bit of a hurry. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945096#post1945096
<mike> nolimitsoya, but dont i need the stream adress
<Yodude> btw linux is very fast at download i like that!
<hammanrj> anyone???/
<hammanrj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945096#post1945096
<nolimitsoya> mike, i dont know. try and find out. :) ive never used the thing
<vladuz976> hi i can't print from the command line with lpr i get error: no default destination available. what could be wrong?
<mike> nolimitsoya, well i so
<hammanrj> Please! Someone help me out! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945096#post1945096
<mike> nolimitsoya, i am looking for a program that will record what my sound card is playing
<mwe> hammanrj: is that your wifi interface? iwconfig confirms that?
<hammanrj> Yes.
<cld2> what file do I edit to change from dhcp to hard coded? thanks
<plypkie> ssmasood: i can't find the place where the ipw3945 gets loaded, and now i have to go to work...i'll be back online in about an hour
<nolimitsoya> mike, then youll need a loopback. either through your dsp, or a loop cable
<ssmasood> plypkie...how can i contact u after an hour
<mwe> hammanrj: hmm. what kind of card?
<nolimitsoya> mike, some soundcards have a loopbackchannel dubbed 'what you hear' or something similar
<eitan> hey guys, I need help with gsynaptics, the laptop touchpad editor.  The touchpad settings are not loaded after a reboot, but are loaded after a log-out / log-in.  I have this in start-up.. "gsynaptics-init --sm-disable"  Thanks!
<hammanrj> Dell wireless 1450 usb adapter
<mike> nolimitsoya, u lost me
<nolimitsoya> mike, be specific please
<hammanrj> mwe: also, my network has no wep key (mac adress filtering) and it's ssid is wireless
<mnoir> petros - you can put cd /tmp at the end of your .bashrc
<mike> nolimitsoya,  ok i want to record music from www.finetune.com how can i easily do that?
<nolimitsoya> mike, streamgrabber
<mike> i coudlnt find stream grabbe
<mwe> hammanrj: if you look at the output of dmesg|less, does it suggest that ndiswrapper initiliazed it correctly?
<hammanrj> I think so.
<mwe> hammanrj: think? ;)
<hammanrj> What should it be like?
<kane77> how do I upgrade to gnome 2.16?? (I use dapper and have gnome 2.14)
<mike> nolimitsoya, i cant find it
<mwe> hammanrj: ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,08/25/2005,4.1.102.1095) loaded <-- that's what mine looks like
<Slart> does ls show hardlinks in some special way.. if not, can I make it? some other way to tell a hard link from an actual file?
<hammanrj> ok, let me check, brb
<nolimitsoya> mike, http://swik.net/stream-grabber <- third hit on google
<mike> nolimitsoya, did u even look at the website i sent u?
<HymnToLife> Slart, use the -l switch to ls
<nolimitsoya> mike, yes. its a podcast station, no?
<Yodude> PS: although sound is not working internet rocks on ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:)
<Slart> HymnToLife: nope.. no difference
<mike> nolimitsoya, no no padcast
<nolimitsoya> mike, either way, what you are doing is highly immoral. buy the musik you like and support the artist
<deckert> hi
<deckert> i have a question
<deckert> is this the right channel
<mike> nolimitsoya, and that lin u sent me has no information on stream grabber, all it says is please edit
<n2diy> nolimitsoya: thank you!
<HymnToLife> deckert, if your question is related to Ubuntu, yes
<_jpierre> hello all
<Yodude> ok installing alsamixergui
<n2diy> Bye mike.
<che_benway_> Ex-Chat
<deckert> i try to install from the live cd on my laptop, it starts to install and then it says scanning the cd rom and never finishes, i guess its because the cd rom isnt mounted i have tryed to mount it but doesnt work ou t
<flossgeek> Yodude: whats up with your sound mate
<hammanrj> Ok, back. It just said it started. (ndiswrapper)
<deckert>  the cdrom is a directory in the / dir
<Fah> anyone here use beryl?
<fildo> well then how did it read to boot into livecd ?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | Fah
<ubotu> Fah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<flossgeek> Fah: yes
<hjmills> is anybody using xmms2?
<cafuego_> Fah: I used it for a short while. It' pretty, but not stable and slow.
<hammanrj> and usb core driver something
<faLUCE> is it possible to set the max number of displayed lines, in Konsole? i can't find the option....
<Yodude> ok i installed alsamixergui!!!!!
<Yodude> continue plz
<mwe> hammanrj: then it probably didn't initialize the driver. ndiswrapper -l
<hammanrj> I'll check that.
<fildo> Fah: yeh i do
<deckert> someone?
<nolimitsoya> deckert, someone what?
<Fah> you think stability leaves a bit to be desired?
<deckert> someone can support me on that
<fildo> deckert: u put in the livecd ? booted from it correct ?
<hammanrj> It said dellnic was installed. it also gave the same id or something it had from usbls
<cwillu> does edgy have a nice convenient wireless network browser thingamabob out of the box?
<flossgeek> Fah: Of course but these are beta softwares i run at my own risk
<deckert> yes
<deckert> all works
<nolimitsoya> deckert, on what? there are almost a thousand people in here, and i for one dont keep track on who has what problem
<h3xis> cwillu, it's called network manager.
<deckert> just the cd rom isnt mounted
<n2diy> deckert: try cleaning the cd drive.
<deckert> doesnt woork
<deckert> its not mounted
<fildo> its hardware failure more like it
<_jpierre> deckert: try inserting another CD
<Fah> yeah, my initial impression of it is favorable
<skukza> i broken x trying to install nvidia drivers
<fildo> of a cd issue
<deckert> i dont have another
<skukza> please help
<deckert> how can i mount it
<hjmills> skukza: then restore that backup you made before you started?
<fildo> try any cd
<ezenu> I'm trying to install log4cplus via ./configure;make;sudo checkinstall -- however, it is installing things to a newly created directory /include -- not /usr/include. how should I fix this?
<hammanrj> mwe?
<nolimitsoya> deckert, you cant use the cd drive while bootung a live environment, if thats what you are trying to do
<flossgeek> Fah: on thew hole though it runs quite well
<Yodude> i gtg i'll continue later c u bye
<hammanrj> You there?
<nolimitsoya> *booting
<skukza> hjmills, explain
<mwe> hammanrj: yeah
<skukza> how
<linux_user400354> how can i use mdf files in ubuntu?
<hammanrj> ok.
<deckert> but it installs ubuntu from that cd
<fildo> deckert: man mount
<hammanrj> Um... any ideas?
<Fah> seems snappy for desktop use. Gaming is a nonstarter, but thats probably fine
<deckert> it just cant finish the installation
<kane77> how do I upgrade to gnome 2.16?? (I use dapper and have gnome 2.14)
<nolimitsoya> deckert, why not?
<mwe> hammanrj: ndiswrapper -l says driver installed, hardware present?
<jesse> hey, has anyone had any luck with core 2 duo motherboards, specifically the intel DG965WH?\
<flossgeek> Fah, these things will be fixed
<deckert> it says config apt scanning cd
<fildo> isnt there a disc checking option ?
<deckert> and never returns
<hammanrj> Yes.
<lifepositive> im using Firefox and some websites I visit, the webpage is completely white and empty with no content!  But if I use Opera, it shows normal! is this a bug with firefox? and if so, whats the solution?
<deckert> noo
<deckert> there isnt
<nolimitsoya> deckert, did you check the cd with the 'check cd' option in the boot menu?
<hjmills> skukza: well most guides start with an instruction to backup the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so if you did that then just restore it- otherwise, im afraid you will have to reinstall linux, buy a new graphics card, a new monitor and kis bill gates feet....
<deckert> ah yea
<deckert> but the disk is ok
<deckert> yes
<flossgeek> lifepositive: never had that issue
<_jpierre> deckert: restart?
<nolimitsoya> deckert, try the alternate install cd
<deckert> i just have that
<lifepositive> flossgeek: my freiend has had it too
<deckert> cd
<mwe> hammanrj: sorry gotta run. I hope someone else can take over from here
<nolimitsoya> deckert, is this dapper, edgy or feisty?
<flossgeek> lifepositive: you on version 2
<deckert> 10.6
<hammanrj> Can anyone help?
<deckert> guess edgz
<lifepositive> flossgeek: yes
<deckert> edgy
<skukza> hjmills, i didnt install the drivers i stopped x ran the installer it said i didnt have gcc and stopped and that was it
<hammanrj> Look at my previous converstation with mwe
<hammanrj> plz
<hjmills> skukza: on second thoughts - now that i think of it - you could run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reset the xserver so it works again (use the nv driver)
<n2diy> skukza: ignore hjmills, you can try and fix xorg.conf
<jesse> anyone with the core 2 duo motherboards?
<hjmills> n2diy: sorry - that was me being sarcastic - its always a good idea to backup
<flossgeek> lifepositive: Goto, Edit>Prefs> Privacy Tab
<deckert> was that all
<cafuego_> jesse: Yes, lots of people.
<calm> hi all! i'm on edgy, and i'm wondering: how can i tell whether my apps are using sun's java or the free java?
<hjmills> n2diy: but to get the defaults you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n2diy> hjmills: roger that, and thanks for the right info.
<_jpierre> deckert try sudo mount /mnt cd-rom
<n2diy> hjmills: roger that.
<fmachado> !java
<cafuego_> calm: 'ls -l /etc/aternatives/java'
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<skukza> how if i had made a backup called xorg.conf~backup would i restore it
<hammanrj> Anyone?
<flossgeek> lifepositive: In Private data could you please cllick the settings button
<nolimitsoya> calm, suns java is gpl as of some days...
<cafuego_> alternatives, even
<deckert> mount: mount point cd-rom does not exist
<hammanrj> Anyone at all?
<_jpierre> deckert: gimme 2 mins
<nolimitsoya> deckert, you shouldnt be mounting anything during the install
<hjmills> skukza: cd /etc/X11/ && sudo cp xorg.conf~backup xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> deckert, reboot, and try again. if this is the alternate, you have done something very wrong. you shouldnt even have terminal access
<calm> thanks cafuego_ and nolimitsoya
<ubuntu> when some more adept than me has time  i have some questions about mounting my drive using live cd.. I'm trying to update a hoary "server" "basic ubuntu" install into a dapper or edgy desktop ; i can explain more in a PM thankss
<n2diy> skukza: can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F2?
<hjmills> im off now - skukza good luck - the best guide i have found is in the wiki http://help.ubuntu.com
<hammanrj> Can someone plz help me get ndiswrapper working?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | hammanrj
<ubotu> hammanrj: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hjmills> n2diy: as im going can you plz give skukza a hand
<skukza> n2diy, i have everything bar x
<hammanrj> I looked at taht.
<hammanrj> that*
<deckert> nolimit that doesnt work
<flossgeek> lifepositive: ?
<nolimitsoya> deckert, what doesnt work? please, be specifik
<deckert> the install doesnt work, but it worked on my desktop
<nolimitsoya> *c
<deckert> it installs
<hammanrj> ubotu: Thanks, but i've already tried that and many other guides.
<nolimitsoya> !enter | deckert
<skukza> well ill go try some stuff see if anything you have surgested works
<deckert> and then says configuring apt and scan cd disc
<ubotu> deckert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n2diy> hjmills, roger that.
<deckert> and then it never comes back
<deckert> goes at 82 percent into nirvana
<n2diy> skukza: ok so you are at a command line prompt?
<h00t> guys can someone tell me what is the webpage where it says how to set up binary nvidia drivers
<jesse> cafuego: apparently theres problems with the PATA controller on this board as referenced here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deckert> hello?
<n2diy> skukza: ok so you are at a command line prompt?
<Derrik> hello
<{w00t}> does unbuturd has a lightscribe program?
<deckert> anyone a further info???
<theflyingfool> i am having wireless troubles, mostly downloading my email through evolution
<deckert> or should i just describe the question for 15 minutes
<deckert> without answer
<mnoir> !patience } deckert
<fmachado> deckert, boot from CD and come back later
<mnoir> !patience |deckert
<ubotu> deckert: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<theflyingfool> so i was in last night and i was having wireless issues, and someone suggested network-manager, after getting that up and running im still having issues downloading my email but irc seems to connect more often
<jesse> cafuego_: you around?
<mnoir> theflyingfool: are you having like signal strength problems maybe - does the card work fine in windows?
<imbecile> can someone help me install connect-0.6.2
<derrik> deckert: sorry i only caught the last part of your problem, you say you were having trouble with cd-rom drive?
<fmachado> derrik, he mounted a liveCD ISO and is trying to install from there.
<cafuego_> jesse: I've not had problems, but then I have a 945, not a 965.
<jesse> cafuego_: yeah, apparently theres a kernel problem with this motherboard
<n2diy> jesse, and the install stalls while scanning the cdrom.
<n2diy> Why did my command line completion quit on me?
<derrik> fmachado: ahh, yeah just a restart'll fix it then. so long as the cd rom drive is set to boot before the hd
<jesse> n2diy: or it wont even boot with my existing install on a PATA drive
<jesse> i guess the pata controller is all messed up in the kernel
<jackmynt> ojindof
<ubuntu> who knows anything about mounting my linux drive using a live cd to edit repositories so i can update an old hoary server install into a dapper desktop install or anyone have better idea? if i had more skills this obviously wouldnt be a problem haha :(
<robbbb> anyone got any idea why my laptop doesn't warn me when it's about to run out of power? (it just dies)
<deckert> well basically the problem is that it doesnt finish the install
<n2diy> jesse, sorry I replied to the wrong post, I meant that for derrik.
<jesse> n2diy: well you were actually right about my problem
<jesse> oh well, guess ill just wait for the kernel to catch up, thanks anyways guys
<hexoffset> i need someone to help me with turning a still image into a 2 second movie
<imbecile> can anyone recommend a good/easy wifi manager for wpa?
<n2diy> jesse, is it solved!?
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: I use NetworkManager myself.
<jesse> <n2diy>: the problem?
<n2diy> jesse, yes.
<jesse> well no
<robbbb> anyone here an ubuntu dev?
<robbbb> anyone got any idea why my laptop doesn't warn me when it's about to run out of power? (it just dies)
<imbecile> tonyyarusso, ill give it a try
<jesse> n2diy: but the kernel doesnt seem to be able to use this motherboard, specifically the PATA controller
<eitan> hey guys, need help with gsynaptics
<derrik> deckert: so you're running a live cd and it's stalling as it loads the OS?
<n2diy> jesse, ok, have you cleaned the CD, and the drive, otherwise it could be a bad burn?
<tonyyarusso> robbbb: Check for bugs in lauchpad, and if none has been filed, file one.
<deckert> deckert it loads the os and then there is a install option all runs fine until82 percent
<deckert> then it stops
<n2diy> jesse, ok, now I'm all confused, and I don't know anything about pata drives.
<jackmynt> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nooobs
<robbbb> thought somebody in here might have an idea
<deckert> when it trys to access the cd rom
<jesse> n2diy: you probably missed my earlier post. The kernel doesnt seem to be able to use the Intel motherboard DG965WH as referenced here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<jesse> PATA is just IDE
<cafuego_> jesse: Ar you able to get a Feisty ISO and see if its kernel works ok?
<JosefK> jesse, ah, I ran into that error with my Core 2 Duo too
<jesse> cafuego_: i did try that, but with no luck
<jesse> the latest build even
<JosefK> jesse, using the Live CD install worked fine, though
<jesse> JosefK: which motherboard and LiveCD?
<cld2> from the CLI how would I remove entire sets of packages, like open office and gimp? thanks.
<n2diy> jesse, ok I don't know why Ubuntu would have trouble with an IDE drive, how new is the mom board?
<JosefK> jesse, latest dell D620, not sure which motherboard and haven't got it powered on to check
<derrik> deckert: hmm, so its booting into the cd. is there only the one cd-rom drive?
<JosefK> jesse, I'll amend the Wiki page when I get the chance
<jesse> n2diy: brand new. check out the wiki about it
<deckert> yes only one
<deckert> but it worked fine on my desktop
<mnoir> cld2: try man apt-get
<deckert> doesnt workl on mz laptop
<jesse> i g/g eat, ill be back later guys
<jesse> thanks
<n2diy> jesse, that could be the problem, brand new hardware might not be supported yet?
<simonvc> @Flannel, Hey thanks for your help before. The "command line install" was Exactly what i was looking for. 450Megs for the record.
<jesse> n2diy: thats exactly it
* Pelo gets naucious at the thought of food 
<eitan> after a fresh 6.10 ubuntu install, my internal sd card reader on my laptop doesn't resond
<exs> does anyone know where gaims log files are?
<n2diy> jesse, well, then there is nothing anybody here can do to fix that. :/
<Pelo> exs,  probablty a hidden file in the home/user folder
<ubuntu> who knows anything about mounting my linux drive using a live cd to edit repositories so i can update an old hoary server install into a dapper desktop install or anyone have better idea? if i had more skills this obviously wouldnt be a problem haha :(
<exs> Pelo:  how do I go about finding them if they are hidden?
<mnoir> exs: try /home/you/.gaim/logs
<exs> mnoir:  cheers
<derrik> deckert: have you tried reburning or re-downloading then reburning the iso? it may be corrupt.
<Pelo> ubuntu,   sudo mount /watever/hdd1   /media/hdd1
<cld2> mnoir: thanks.
<mnoir> cld2: worked?
<soweto76> exs:  ls -l .gain
<ubuntu> how would i specify said drive
<ubuntu> cause it asks me to
<exs> soweto76:  yeah I found them :)
<soweto76> exs:  ls -l .gaim  is better :)
<Pelo> exs  ;you can view all hidden files and folder by chekcing the o0ption in the display menu in nautilus,  ( about half way down)
<LameBMX> how high can the process count go? at what number does it roll-over
<exs> Pelo:  Oh yeah, cheers for that
<logivision> When I go to change my screen resolution it flickers a bit and then goes to the login screen. I log back in and my screen resolution has been set back to normal. How do i change my screen resolution?
<Pelo> ubuntu,   check the hardware manager for the available drives
<exs> does anyone know how to tell gaim to show all people by their email address? (not their display name) ? Thanks
<cld2> mnoir: yeah, I didnt think apt-GET would let me remove... should have RTFMP thanks.
<tonyyarusso> exs: You could set aliases.
<Pelo> logo edit the xorg.conf file,  you will probably need to adjust the refresh rate
<exs> tonyyarusso:  yeah but I've got over a hundred users...
<ubuntu> udo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<ubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<ubuntu>        missing codepage or other error  i tried this.. /dev says  i have hda hda1 hda2 hda5 etc
<tonyyarusso> exs: :(  I'm not sure if there's an easier way - poke around the preferances and plugins first
<Pelo> ubuntu,  did you make a  test dir in /mnt/ ?
<ubuntu> yes
<Pelo> ubuntu,  check the forum for your error message
<exs> tonyyarusso:  I have been.. can't find it anywhere.
<tonyyarusso> exs: Might not be anything easy then
* Pelo only knows the easy stuff,  when it borks up he is useless
<ubuntu> $ sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/test
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu>   someone was helping me earlier and gave me the commands to specify
<ubuntu> and it immediatly froze
<Anderson1> Hey, I put a HDD with an install of linux into  new machine. The machine works great with the exception of X. The xorg.conf file has an incorrect display adapter configured. I tried deleting the file, hoping the system would automatically generate a new on in it's absence. This sort of worked, except now I have an empty xorg.conf file. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the entire xserver system. What can I do to get this worki
<n2diy> !reconfiguer x
<deckert>  deckert cant be corrupt its from a mag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfiguer x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> !reconfiger x
<logivision> !reconfigure x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfiger x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> n2diy,   sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver.conf
<logivision> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n2diy> Pelo, thanks Anderson1, see what Pelo just sent me?
<Anderson1> ng?
<Anderson1> !reconfigure x
<Anderson1> !configure x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anderson1> Yea, I'm going to give it a shot.
<Anderson1> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy> Anderson1: see the message Pelo sent me at 18:44
<derrik> deckert: hmm. this is a tough one. i'm not sure why it would be able to start the install process, but then hang when it tries to read the same drive its running from.
<Pelo> Anderson1,   sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver.conf
<HighLife> Can anyone tell me how to enable multi-core support on mencoder
<HighLife> ?
<derrik> the only thing i think to try is a different cd rom drive if you had one on hand
<Anderson1> Pelo, dpkg returned that I need an action option
<Axsuul> do i need to install samba server to share files in ubuntu?
* Pelo can't stand ppl with awesome hardware who don'T know how to use it ,  he sptis on HighLife 
<Anderson1> GOt it
<cafuego_> Axsuul: Not necessarily, but it would make it easy if you had windows cleints, yes
<HighLife> Hey I am just getting into this linux thing :P
<change_me> good evening
<Axsuul> thanks
<change_me> can I get some help
* Pelo nudges HighLife  , just kidding,  but I can'T help
<ScuzzFuddly> anyone here ever try the quake 4 demo?
<HighLife> lol
<suyuki> I'm trying to install libncurses5-dev
<suyuki> synaptic tells me it's broken
<suyuki> how can I fix that
<Pelo> cahnge you will only get help if you ask a question, we cannot read minds
<crimsun> suyuki: what's the message that ``sudo aptitude install libncurses5-dev'' in a Terminal gives you?
<Pelo> suyuki,  find the source code using google and use this to install  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<n2diy> suyuki: mark it for re-install?
<suyuki> um I haven't tried that
<suyuki> should I really try
<levander> I just plugged my camera into my Edgy box to see what would happen.  gThumb popped up, and it seems to be trying to point at my camera.  But, all it shows is empty directories even though I know there are pictures on the camera.  The pictures are in RAW.  Is that why gThumb isn't showing them?
<m12> how do I uninstall a program that I installed via DEB file?
<suyuki> the aptitude thing
<n2diy> suyuki: yes!
<HighLife> I know it's possible there must be someone here who knows how to make mencoder use both cores?
<Adium> Hey guys what package will have pgtclsh ?
<ssmasood> hi all...i have an Intel proset 3945 a/b/g Wireless adapter which is not working....when i type iwconfig....the three interfaces say "no wireless extensions"....i can see a file named ipw3945 in /sbin...what to do???
<Adium> the tcl part of Postgresql
<HighLife> It would make Highlife very happy :)
<jpjacobs> m12 apt-get remove package
<Adium> Pgtcl
<Adium> thats the package i want
<suyuki> hrrm I'll try aptitude install, if I fail I'll be back in no time lol
<fabiim> hi there , i,m trying to get my 3com ethernet card working \
<fabiim> it's strange , i see on google that my card works right away on ubuntu , but it's not working
<Adium> or a better question has any one managed to get gnuworld services compiled under dapper?
<n2diy> What's the difference between aptitude, and synaptic?
<quasar8888> Hello I cannot play dvd movies with Totem movie player I get the following message : Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<arrenlex> n2diy: synaptic is a GTK frontend for apt. aptitude is a CLI frontend for apt.
<mattk02> anyone free to help me with the GRUB menu?
<arrenlex> n2diy: GTK -> GIMP Toolkit. CLI -> Command Line Interface.
<arrenlex> !anyone | mattk02
<ubotu> mattk02: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mattk02> i want to boot from my other hd but i dont know what device it is?
<arrenlex> hd1
<fabiim> can someone give me a hand on how to find what's wrong ? I know the driver needed : 3c905C
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to make synaptic use aptitude under the hood instead of apt-get so that it handles dependencies on removals gracefully?
<mattk02> ubuntu is on (hd0,0)
<n2diy> arrenlex: ok so the both use apt, so they play with the same files/dir etc...?
<mhuetsch> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Can anyone explain to me what this message means? Do I need an initrd.img to boot? If so, why?
<Adium> Has any one ever been able to successfuly configure this with out any errors? http://pgfoundry.org/frs/?group_id=1000086&release_id=255
<mattk02> anyone know how to find out which would be my secondary hard drive? my first is (hd0,0)
<ssmasood> hi all...i have an Intel proset 3945 a/b/g Wireless adapter which is not working....when i type iwconfig....the three interfaces say "no wireless extensions"....i can see a file named ipw3945 in /sbin...what to do???
<wojtek4994> hi I'm looking for help! I'm trying to start Ubuntu 6.06 from CD, but after loading there is an error with xserver... I tried with several CDs! I don't know what I should do... Have you the same error?
<n2diy> mhuetsch: it could mean various things, here it has meant I was trying to install on a box that didn't have enough RAM, I got around it by installing 5.10 first, and then 6.06 on top of that.
<wojtek4994> I've got Sempron 3000+ and 1 GB RAM
<mattk02> n2diy: you seem knowledgeable could you help me out?
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: apt autoremove handles dependencies on removal.
<n2diy> mattk02: Ha, I know enough to be dangerous, but I can try.
<mattk02> private msg?
<mhuetsch> n2diy: interesting. i should have enough RAM. hmm
<Anderson1> how can I find out which package a file belongs to?
<n2diy> mattk02: why go private, if I don't know the solution, someone else here might?
<arrenlex> mattk02: (hd0,0) = first partition on first drive = /dev/sda or hda1. So (hd1,0) = first partition on second drive = /dev/sdb1 or hdb1.
<Anderson1> fabiim, what have you tried so far?
<crimsun> Anderson1: apt-file or http://packages.ubuntu.com, or use !find with the bot in query.
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: does synaptic use that then?
<bam> Hi...I was wondering if there is any way to have a passwordless "kdesu"?
<n2diy> mfuetsch: how much do you have?
<Anderson1> ..
<Anderson1> Ok, having network errors.
<mhuetsch> 512MB
<n2diy> mfuetsch: yep, that is ok, how old is the hard drive.
<mattk02> n2diy: check private message?
<arrenlex> tonyyarusso: I don't know how synaptic handles dependencies. I don't use it. Sorry.
<n2diy> mattk02: I'm not registered for PM's.
<tonyyarusso> arrenlex: Nor do I - I use aptitude, but would like to know for telling people.
<mattk02> ok well do you know how i would find out what my second hd would be so i can add it to grub?
<mattk02> my first hd is (hd0,0)
<fabiim> Anderson1, well , nothing ... I see that ubuntu sees the card , but do not recognize it I think . I searched in  google and some people says that the card works right away on ubuntu .
<mattk02> n2diy: read uppp :P
<Asc> I'm trying to 'sudo chroot folder', but it returns 'chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory".  Any ideas?  Yes, bash is installed.
<mhuetsch> n2diy: this year... i'm kinda thinking it's something to do with my grub setup?
<logivision> Why won't Ubuntu let me change my resolution lower?!
<n2diy> arrenlex, tonyyarusso, I have found synaptic is very good with dependencies.
<fabiim> Anderson1,  how can i see if i have that driver installed?
<Shadowfax> is there any address book program where you can edit the adresses in ubuntu? (vfc or what the type is called)
<n2diy> mattk02: I'm not registered for PM's.
<logivision> It's stuck on 1280x1024 but at 61HZ so it's KILLING my eye's
<Asc> logivision: did you 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select lower resolutions to be available?
<mattk02> n2diy: no idea how to tell what my secondary hd would be? i need to add another OS to grub but i dont know what device it is
<mattk02> n2diy: my ubuntu is on (hd0,0)
<quasar8888> where can I find plugin for Totem movie player that will allow me to play dvd's?
<n2diy> mhuetsch: has linux been installed on this box before?
<logivision> Asc: they are availabnle in the list, but when i select them it kinda like crashes and goes back to the login screen and doesn't change anything
<mattk02> quasar8888: check add/remove programs
<logivision> Asc: I havne't done that though, does it matter if i'm using Gnome ?
<Asc> mattk02: 'ls /dev | grep hd'  should list all your hdd devices
<mattk02> quasar8888: you need to download the codecs from edgy
<HighLife> I know it's possible there must be someone here who knows how to make mencoder use both cores?
<mattk02> Asc:  thank you!
<JosefK> HighLife, I don't think it does because of timing problems
<quasar8888> what is edgy?
<n2diy> mattk02: that doesn't look right, it should be something like hda1, but I haven't played around in grub, so I'm not sure of that.
<HighLife> what should I use then?
<mattk02> quasar8888: click applications and scroll down to Add/Remove
<Asc> logivision: Uh, hmm.  That's not a problem I've seen before.
<vect0rx> grub in vga was nice
<HighLife> Is there a better video encoding program that has most of the same features?
<vect0rx> thats thje only thing im mising about gentoo right now
<JosefK> afaik some parts of ffmpeg can handle SMP
<vect0rx> like the only thing
<fabiim> mattk02,  check what Asc told you , then for grub replace a for 0  , b for 1 ... etc...
<JosefK> it depends on what you're trying to decode from and encode too though, more hints in the ffmpeg changelog :)
<mattk02> Asc: i need the device for GRUB though...like ubuntu boots on (hd0,0)
<mhuetsch> n2diy: im running 2.6.17-10 right now, this kernel works except I often get this error on boot "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option". I've read a newer kernel resolves the issue, so I compiled 2.6.19 but I get the above problem
<HighLife> from dvd to h.264
<HighLife> or .avi to .mpeg
<fabiim> How can i see if these driver is installed : 3c905C
<fabiim> ?
<ssmasood> hi all...i have an Intel proset 3945 a/b/g Wireless adapter which is not working....when i type iwconfig....the three interfaces say "no wireless extensions"....i can see a file named ipw3945 in /sbin...what to do???
<ssmasood> is anybody there...??
<n2diy> mhuetsch: ok, did you follow the suggestions?
<logivision> Asc: in that configureation once i get to the screen resolutions, how do i disable one of them (remove the star)
<Asc> logivision: Press space I think.
<JosefK> HighLife, mpeg is definitely SMP enabled, but you'll have to grep the ffmpeg changelog yourself
<logivision> Asc: ... and how do you go "bacK" if you hit enter to fast ?
<quasar8888> Matt the movie player is alreadt installed
<HighLife> What do you mean?
<nix_ferret> logivision, err...ctrl+c
<Asc> mattk: just a second....
<HighLife> and thank you for the help Josefk ive been steaming over this for a while
<mattk02> quasar8888: yes i know but you have to download the codec packages...give me a minute and i will find out the name of the package
<derrik> ssmasood: have you seen this page: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2917  ?
<mattk02> Asc:  thx
<JosefK> HighLife, hehe, np's - http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/changelog.html
<logivision> Asc: didn't work ...
<mhuetsch> n2diy: yeah, if I recall correctly nothing changed, but I guess I'll go check it again. was a while ago. bbl
<quasar8888> ok thx Matt
<ssmasood> derrik...no
<JosefK> HighLife, search that for 'smp' and the things you're trying to transcode from/to - ffmpeg's my transcoder of choice, at least
<Asc> logivision: I was going to say I have no idea, but you might try what nix_ferret said
<logivision> Asc: Whoops, i meant to say nix_ferret that didn't work
<logivision> nix_ferret: didn't work !
<nix_ferret> lol, ok
<mattk02> quasar8888: Gstreamer (there is one for audio and one for video)
<derrik> ssmasood give that a shot, i've haven't actually used the wireless network manager myself, but i looks as though the poster was having the same problem as you
<HighLife> is there a good tutorial somewhere on how to use ffmpeg?
<Asc> mattk: Well, this is interesting.  In my grub I have it set to, e.g., root=/dev/hda1, and it works all right.
<JosefK> HighLife, http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/documentation.html is pretty good, lots of examples on the net though
<mattk02> asc: well then ill attempt that one appreciate the help
<JosefK> HighLife, if you're trying to use H264, I recommend building your own libx264 and ffmpeg from SVN
<mattk02> quasar8888: This GStreamer plugin supports a large number of audio and video compression formats through the use of the FFmpeg library.
<Turgon> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu Edgy in my pendrive in persistent mode, following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent . My question is: would it be a good idea to create a new user with admin rights and then delete the "root" user?
<Asc> mattk: but the conversion for the normal format is something like, /dev/hdb1 = hd(0,0), /dev/hdb2 = hd(0,1)
<JosefK> HighLife, the x264 and ffmpeg that ship with Ubuntu has been crippled for copyright reasons
<HighLife> alright
<HymnToLife> Turgon, you cannot delete root
<JosefK> *have
<Asc> mattk: I don't remember if it's supposed to be (hd0,0) or hd(0,0) though
<ssmasood> derrik...let me check
<HighLife> lol do you have a tutorial on how to do that ? :P
<n2diy> Turgon, I don't think that is a good idea.
<McScruff> lo all, im havingtrouble mounting an smb share, i can view the folders in a file manager, but i want it mounted as /Storage on my other pc.  i keep getting ERRnoaccess (Acess denied)
<mattk02> asc: (hd0,0)
<quasar8888> thanks Matt I'll try that, downloading now
<Asc> logivision: Well, I guess the easy way would be to start over.  That's what I've always done, and you get pretty fast at it after the first half dozen tries or so.
<nix_ferret> Why would u want to del root?
<logivision> Asc: Yea. After I go through and set that all up do i have to reboot for the chances to take place ?
<Asc> logivision: You just have to restart X; use control-alt-backspace
<JosefK> HighLife, two secs, there should be packages for it out there on the net..
<Asc> erm
<Asc> I hope he meant to do that
<Zambezi> I did a terrible mistake. I installed a Etchpackages. This happens when I try to upgrade. Is it screwed? Is the only way a full reinstallation? http://pastebin.ca/296165
<JosefK> HighLife, googling because I haven't got them installed here yet either ^^
<HighLife> alrighty
<serishema> hi i'm having trouble with NetworkManager in gnome.
<HighLife> np
<derrik> ssmasood g2g, hope that helps though
<serishema> i installed it, then i rebooted and when gnome was loading it said "A required resource is not found. Network Manager cannot continue"
<logivision> much better... i think
<logivision> THANK YOU ALL FOR HELPING MY ARSE OVER AND OVER !!
<JosefK> HighLife, I'm not having much luck finding anything, I used to have a script to do it - i'm knee deep in Ruby on Rails atm, if I get a chance I'll put it together again this weekend
<Russ1> I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 to set up my Broadcom 4306 wireless card on a newly installed ubutu 6.10 system. Neither wlan0 nor eth1 show up in the network manager. Any ideas?
<Turgon> Thank you, HymnToLife and n2diy. nix_ferret: I didn't want an account with no password and permanent admin rights available. Would there be a problem if I try to change just the password from nothing to some word for the root user?
<HighLife> alright
<HighLife> whats the best way to get it from you?
<JosefK> HighLife, keep poking me in here ^^
<HighLife> haha alright
<JosefK> HighLife, I'll stick it on my FTP when it's done
<n2diy_> Turgon, by all means, give root a password.
<nix_ferret> Turgon, I believe the pass is actually "root password"
<HighLife> alright
<eitan> after a fresh 6.10 ubuntu install, my internal sd card reader on my laptop doesn't respond...would love someone to help me
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why with network-manager i get a lower signal strength and frequent disconnects but when i dont use it my strength tends to be higher
<nix_ferret> Turgon, fyi, you can password yhe boot grub
<nix_ferret> the*
<HighLife> I guess ill be back over the weekend to prod you for it :P
<JosefK> hehe, okay man, let me know if you manage to find a repository with pre-built ffmpeg packages too
<Anderson1> when I try to man a command, I am getting an error "man: cannot set the locale: make sure the $LC_* and $ANG are correct
<HighLife> ill be looking into it
<Asc> I need to sudo chroot [folder] , but when I try it says that /bin/bash is not found.  Anybody know why?
<tonyyarusso> !info ffmpeg | JosefK
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<ChevronX> I have a tff font, I need to install, how do I do it?
<rus1> I'm trying to set up my Broadcom 4306 wireless card. I used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 but wlan0 doesn't show up in network manager. Any ideas?
<JosefK> it's crippled tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> JosefK: how so?
<w3ccv> Asc, after you chroot'd that'swhere the new root is, and /usr probably isn't in it.
<Turgon> Hehe thanks you both for your advice i'll google how to password protect the grub =)
<tonyyarusso> JosefK: You may also check Seveas' repo then.
<harrisony1> !fonts ChevronX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts ChevronX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> tonyyarusso, proprietary codecs, and the x264 it's built against has been broken for a while
<harrisony1> !font ChevronX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font ChevronX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> tonyyarusso, just looked there, couldn't find anything :(
<tonyyarusso> :(
<w3ccv> Asc, basiclly you've cut yourself off from the rest of the system
<ChevronX> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Asc> w3ccv: Well, it has bash in folder/bin.  Hmm....
<nix_ferret> Turgon, yes, that would be a better idea. Also, you can hide boot options until the right pass is entered
<ChevronX> thanks
<harrisony1> ChevronX, /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<ChevronX> thanks
<w3ccv> Asc, what is your $PATH and what did you chroot to?
<Turgon> ok :)
<theflyingfool> why do i lag more since i started using network-manager
<HighLife> Also is there anyone here who is good with sound cards
<Music_Shuffle> theflyingfool, as unhelpful as this might sound, you might just want to consider NOT using it then :P
<HighLife> cus i still cant seem to get mine to work
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | HighLife
<ubotu> HighLife: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Asc> w3ccv: $PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/X11R6/bin.  The folder is /home/asc/folder.
<n2diy_> theflyingfool: Just a wild guess, but you have added another layer between your machine, and the network?
<HighLife> haha Well my card has worked in the past and im just looking for someone to help me get it back up
<w3ccv> Asc, you changed root to /home/asc/folder  right?  is there a bin/bash in folder
<Asc> w3ccv: I'd think that having /bin in the path before chrooting would make the folder/bin programs work.
<nix_ferret> Asc, don't you need to include the path to the shell in there?
<Asc> w3ccv: yes, there is.
<funkyHat> HighLife, still not that helpful, we can help you better if you give us info, like what soundcard you have, what you've changed since it was last working
<HighLife> alright srry bb in 20 dinner is calling :)
* JosefK makes his last "svn commit" for the night
* nix_ferret waits with baited breath...
<JosefK> success ^^
<Asc> nix_fettet: I just tried adding /home/asc/folder/bin to the path, and it didn't work.
<w3ccv> Asc,  a bunch of Qs does folder/lib exist - with a full compliment of libraries.  Is bash a link? is it a statuc copy?
<LameBMX> k n e one know how to adjust the clock .. when user dont have the ability to do it
<mhuetsch> thanks for the help n2diy... i had been entering those boot options incorrectly. now i can boot consistently, but i believe there's still something incompatible with my current kernel and hardware. i'll go do some more research on getting 2.6.19 to boot
<Anderson1> is anyone familiar with the use of xresprobe?
<nix_ferret> does that user have x rights on bash?
<n2diy_> LameBMX: sudo ntp pool.ntp.org
<Anderson1> !xresprobe
<ubotu> xresprobe: X Resolution Probe. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.24 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<w3ccv> Asc, I don't have Ubuntu running right now so I can't see what my os looks like.  in you can't find bash, then something is missing (you already know that.)
<rus1> Can anyone help with setting up a broadcom wireless card with ndiswrapper?
<Asc> w3ccv: yes, there are libraries in folder/lib.  Bash is a static copy.
<LameBMX> n2diy, but it will be back when its done .. ive manually updated it before and a reboot set it back
<n2diy_> LameBMX: so rebooting is setting you to the wrong time?
<nix_ferret> Asc, may sound stupid, but did you put and absolute path to bash (minding to include the first/)
<Gunnar_> Question :  I just upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and the panels on the left hand side of metacity are gone.  I would like to have my bookmarks back!! Ideas?
<LameBMX> yea its settin me to gmt
<LameBMX> or whatever
<w3ccv> Asc, the commands 'cd' then ls show bin and lib, and more - looks like the system root (sort of)
<n2diy_> LameBMX: well, stop rebooting!
<Siph0n> didnt gaim auto finish a nickname if u started to type it then put a comma?
<Siph0n> nm... it still does :)
<LameBMX> im in EST ... time is 7:40pm ... clock says 12:40am
<w3ccv> Siph0n,   no a Tab
<funkyHat> LameBMX, make sure your system knows it's in EST...
<eitan> can anyone see this?
<LameBMX> funkyHat, how is that .. i thought i changed all this before
<n2diy_> LameBMX: google for system clock and hardware clock, there is a way to sync them.
<LameBMX> funkyHat, but it didnt survive
<w3ccv>  Siph0n whoops, maybe gaim does I'm using Xchat now  sri
<Asc> w3ccv: yes.  The contents of /home/asc/folder seem to be identical to a clean ubuntu install
<n2diy_> ! clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Siph0n> w3ccv: Actually, its my works email addresses that needs a comma to auto complete :) yea tab is right for gaim too :)
<Adium> Has any one ever been able to successfuly configure this with out any errors? http://pgfoundry.org/frs/?group_id=1000086&release_id=255 on dapper
<Asc> w3ccv: uh, hmm.  If folder/bin/bash was owned by asc instead of by root, would that cause a problem?
<funkyHat> LameBMX, do you dual-boot with windows?
<LameBMX> hwtosys --set --date=12/12/12-1:23:45
<Asc> er, my second to last message was for xic_ferret
<Asc> *nix
<LameBMX> funky .. yes but i havent boot back to windows in a long time
<eitan> can anyone read this text?
<w3ccv> Asc, could be, or the rest of the permissions were wrong, same with bin/  it should be executable
<n2diy_> eitan, nope
<funkyHat> LameBMX, ah right, I though that could have been the problem
<LameBMX> when i try to adjust clock .. i get this: You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<eitan> just wondering...since I've been ignored all day in here..
<nix_ferret> Asc, I think it would "have" to be or at least have group +x. Problems? Err, I'm not sure, but it can't bee good.
<n2diy_> ! patience | eitan
<ubotu> eitan: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Asc> w3ccv: It won't let me change the permissions on anything.  Maybe trying this on a FAT filesystem isn't a good idea
<nix_ferret> Asc, explain to me again why you need a second copy of bash?
<funkyHat> LameBMX, are you trying to do this as a user that doesn't have admin rights? :-S
<nix_ferret> Can't you use 'useradd' for chrooting?
<Asc> nix_ferret: When chrooting, I don't know if it will run the bash in the directory chrooted to, or the one in the old / directory
<w3ccv> Asc, yup, working on FAT system is tricky at best - there are no real 'permissions'  think DOS
<nix_ferret> with -d option
<LameBMX> funkyHat, yea .. and if i do it sudo it didnt help ...
<w3ccv> Asc, nix_ferret after chrooting - the old root does not exist! and ther is no way back
<Gunnar_> eitan : What's your question?
<Asc> Well, I'll see if I can free up enough space.
<Asc> For now I've got to go.  Thanks for the help.
<funkyHat> LameBMX, sorry, yes you have admin rights, or yes you don't have admin rights?
<LameBMX> well sudo -i ... set the var for EST ... it wouldnt auto update time .. so i set hwtime .. then updated systime to hwtime
<waran> Hi, got following problem: I bought a new mainboard in this summer (Asrock 939 Dual SATAII) and experiencing a very big Problem using ubuntu regarding to DSL/Internet. Im using neither a router or WLAN or something else. Just a modem connected directly to the OnBoard-LAN. Works good on Windows (so no broken cables). He recognized my card as eth0 and it configured it - but pppoeconf doesn't find the modem (timeout). Is this a known Problem?
<tony22> Hi! my usb stick mounts automaticaly on start but is not detected when breezy is allready started. I used dmesg and got " usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4",  what device should i mount i mean what goes after /dev/xxx ?
<funkyHat> LameBMX, (i.e. if you do sudo <command> does it work?)
<eitan> after a fresh 6.10 ubuntu install, my internal sd card reader on my laptop doesn't respond...would love someone to help me
<LameBMX> funkyHat, again .. sudo works ... i hate sudo so i just sudo -i
<LameBMX> do what i gotta do
<LameBMX> then close term :)
<wastrel> tony22:  probably something like /dev/sda  ?
<McScruff> fucking samba!!
<wastrel> !language | McScruff
<ubotu> McScruff: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<id__> Hello Every one
<McScruff> sorry
<funkyHat> LameBMX, fair enough... that rules that one out too :(
<funkyHat> erm
<h3xis> tony22, probably /dev/sda1
<tony22> wastrel, how do identify instead of guessing?
<Gunnar_> eitan : sd card reader ?  What is that ?  ( Sound card ? )
<wastrel> tony22:  lsusb perhaps
<h3xis> tony22, do you have SATA?
<id__> I want to install Nvidia driver, but when I run it it wants me to do 2 things. First is to kill x server and second is to run the program in runlevel 3
<eitan> Gunnar_: oh, its those small memory cards that hold about 1 gb
<nix_ferret> secure digital - aka flash/camera mem
<wastrel> what does sata have to do with it?
<tony22> h3xis, yes !
<quasar8888> I cannot play DVD movies I have Totem movie player and Gtstreamer codecs installed. Totem still says I need plugins to play movie
<h3xis> tony22, then it might be /dev/sdb1
<wastrel> ah
<h3xis> wastrel, everything
<wastrel> well i am totally ignorant of sata :] 
<h3xis> XD
<tony22> h3xis, thx, but how can i look for the device next time? Would like to learn something too you know :)
<h3xis> tony22, you dont as far as i know. you just know
<h3xis> tony22, ive been using linux since redhat 7.2 and have just had to "look"
<LameBMX> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<waran> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<id__> can any body tell me how to kill x server
<Jeruvy> stopx
<waran> ok. Point 1 fails :(
<h3xis> tony22, really you have to take SATA devices into account
<n2diy> id__:  ctrl+alt+backspace
<tony22> h3xis, w8 "dmesg | removable" got me this :  "sd 5:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sde"  :)
<h3xis> tony22, ah, forgot it was already mounted :)
<LameBMX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 should be added to that list ... time to backtrack cuz i may be able to fix my time from that (it worked for my sound lol)
<Gunnar_> eitan : Sorry..  I don;t have any idea about that.  You may want to start by digging around in the /proc filesystem.  look /proc/pci /proc/devices and don't forget that there are the HOWTO's located at (http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/HOWTO-INDEX/categories.shtml).
<funkyHat> LameBMX, hwtime should be set to UST (GMT) so maybe try doing that manually and see what happens?
<id__> nediy: Thanx and can you please tell me how to switch to runlevel 3 becuase when i execute driver it says you are in runlevel 1 switch to runlevel 3
<LameBMX> /etc/group ... is where lots of fun stuff is stored
<LameBMX> funkyHat, then windows goes ballistic
<LameBMX> :/
<tony22> h3xis, so now i just mount it on a catalogue in /media/ right? - isnt there a command to issue that makes usb redetct all usb-devices to see what is not detected and mounted yet?
<quasar8888> What does Totem Movie Player need besides Gstreamer codecs to play dvd's ?
<n2diy> id__: sudo init 3, then when you want to come back, init 5
<h3xis> tony22, using fstab, yes, but i dont know about redecting usb devices
<dfr> Guys, how do I find which device to supply to upsmon if my ups is connected via usb?
<funkyHat> LameBMX, ah... yeah. Hm. I remember on RedHad and debian installs there was always an option whether to have the hwclock set to UST or local (in case you had Windows too), but I don't know how to do it after boot... maybe dpkg-reconfigure something?
<jshadow> There used to be an options dialog for adding include directories in Anjuta, but it seems to be gone in Edgy, does anyone know where this moved?
<waran> funkyHat, windows won't go ballistic. Just make sure you set GMT as timezone as well there
<funkyHat> (anyone know how to do that? re-run the installation)
<nelsonuwp> what did I do wrong? I downloaded 6.10 from ubuntu.com and i burned it to a cd and it comes up as 6.06 live CD?
<tony22> wastrel, h3xis  - thanx guys/girls
<funkyHat> waran, no, LameBMX wants EST as his timezone
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp, are you sure it ws 6.10?
<nelsonuwp> yes
<nelsonuwp> i went to the download page
<id__> n2diy: last time when i tried it, it started x server again. I was doing this in recover mode
<waran> funkyHat, no problem. Windows can handle timezones :P
<funkyHat> *re-run the settings you get asked for on installation (or at least the settings for the clock)
<nelsonuwp> it even says 6.10 on the file name
<funkyHat> waran, yes, but Linux wants the system clock set to UST, windows wants it set to local
<n2diy> id__: tried what?
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp, only other thing i can figure, is the file got screwed up so9mewhere
<funkyHat> waran, we need to tell ubuntu to set the system clock to local too (I know you can do it but I don't know how)
<IndyGunFreak> obviously the 6.06 iso was accidentally renamed and linked as 6.10
<Jeruvy> funkyHat: you mean UTC
<HighLife> Alright so I needed help with my sound card It's a ALC655 (uses the AC'97 Audio codec).  It worked on my last ubuntu install, but when I decided to reinstall ubuntu it couldnt find the device. Any Ideas?
<nelsonuwp> hmm.
<nelsonuwp> do you know where i can dlownload 6.10 besides ubuntu.com?
<nelsonuwp> or a known 6.10 dl site?
<nix_ferret> nelsonuwp, torrent
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, why do you need another cite?
<funkyHat> Jeruvy, that's the one ;)
<bruenig> site*
<IndyGunFreak> well, i downloaded Xubuntu 6.10 last night, and it worked fine.
<Jeruvy> nelsonuwp: you can try the many linux distro repo's
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, torrent would be my next guess
<h3xis> nelsonuwp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nix_ferret> torrent is usually pretty snappy with the nix distros
<Jeruvy> nelsonuwp: ya, torrent too :)
<id__> n2diy: I tried this init3 in recovery mode. It started the gui.
<Sobiech> lo
<n2diy> id__: weird, try init 1, but be careful there.
<nelsonuwp> torrent from where
<nelsonuwp> isohunt?
<nelsonuwp> any favorite sites?
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, the torrents are on ubuntu.com too
<id__> n2diy:ok you told me how to kill x server. then how to restart it back again to normal
<IndyGunFreak> the torrents should be on the ubuntu site i imagine
<nelsonuwp> k
<nix_ferret> nelsonuwp, check ur IM
<n2diy> id__:  init 5, or according to you init 3
<funkyHat> n2diy, why not sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<id__> n2diy: I didn't know how to kill the x server so just for experiment I restarted my system in recovery mode. Then I tried this init3
<Adium> Has any one ever been able to successfuly configure this with out any errors? http://pgfoundry.org/frs/?group_id=1000086&release_id=255
<n2diy> funkyHat: init 3 is earier to type.
<klick_> Anyone know which package svn belongs to, i did apt-get install svn and it says can't find package
<nelsonuwp> anyone know the ubuntu torrent site?
<n2diy> funkyHat: init 3 is easier to type.
<Adium> subversion
<funkyHat> n2diy, lol.. doesn't it do other stuff though?
<Adium> klick_ that was t you
<nix_ferret> nelsonuwp, it's called google.com check it out
<n2diy> id__: it is init 3
<id__> funkyHat:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, is it same as killing x server
<dfr> Anyone has an idea which devices in /dev are usb buses?
<n2diy> funkyHat: I suppose does, it doesn't reset uptime, I know that.
<nelsonuwp> thanks
<nelsonuwp> ha
<klick_> Adium, thanks
<nelsonuwp> sorry
<nix_ferret> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nix_ferret> "I'm feeling lucky"
<id__> n2diy: I know :)
<Adium> klick_ np
<funkyHat> id__, yes, that will stop the X server (or replace gdm with xdm if you're on kubuntu)
<funkyHat> *kdm
<LameBMX> http://www.playfuls.com/news_05648_HD_DVDs_AACS_Protection_Bypassed_In_Only_8_Days.html
<LameBMX> luv
<funkyHat> id__, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to bring it back up again
<Nippoo> hm. that's odd. why the hell does it do what it does when you join channel #2,000 ?
* nix_ferret doesn't own hd-dvd player or discs yet b/c he's poor
<Max-74> salu les fils de pute
<id__> funkyHat: I only have to kill x server for Nvidia driver installation, nothing else. I don't want to change my system settings at all
<id__> funkyHat: is it save to kill x server?
<funkyHat> id__, that won't change any settings, sorry if I confused you
<id__> n2diy: is it save to kill x server?
<Nippoo> id___ yeah.
<eXistenZ> How can I install flash 9 on ubuntu?
<Nippoo> apt-get install flash-player?
<crimsun> eXistenZ: use flashplugin-nonfree from -backports
<funkyHat> id__, if you kill the x server that closes all your windows and you just have a command line, it's perfectly safe
<n2diy> id__: yes, it gets killed every time you shutdown.
<ubuntu> woo i mounted my hd .. can anyone tell me the easiest way to turn a hoary server into a dapper desktop? i'm not very command litterate so the easier the better. apt-get distro-upgrade didnt seem to take very well. Would install ubuntu-desktop take right to a graphical login? sorry for being confusing
<LameBMX> nix_ferret, that just means that when you can buy a HD capable drive ... it will be easier to watch the movie without having to buy some silly media player which would probably be made for windows only anyways
<id__> n2diy: Thank you for your help
<art_> why my bittorrent never connect to files??
<n2diy> id__: nada
<id__> funkyHat:Thank you for you help, now I'm going to to try it :)
<eXistenZ> crimsun, that's 7, not _9_
<funkyHat> id__, good luck :)
<crimsun> eXistenZ: I beg to differ, as the flashplugin-nonfree maintainer.
<nix_ferret> LameBMX, DRM is a silly, childish concept anyways. Good for them.
<Theodor> From where I can download Alien?
<id__> funkyHat:n2diy: Please do tell me where I can FIND you if any things goes WRONG :P
<Theodor> I need to convert .rpm files to something so I can install it on my Ubuntu ...
<pixelmonkey> How does one ensure that a certain (say, removable USB) hard drive always gets mounted in the same place in /media in Ubuntu Edgy?
<n2diy> id__: I'll be here for a while.
<alex-weej> ubuntu failed to hibernate and now i have no swap space. what can i do?
<klick_> edit /etc/fstab
<wastrel> hello
<pixelmonkey> klick_, wrong, that's not the answer I'm looking for.  /dev/sd* names can change, fstab doesn't always work
<pixelmonkey> klick_, looking for a way in which my actual hardware is uniquely identified
<id__> Thank you both of you. brb
<crimsun> alex-weej: what do you want to do, recreate the swap space (mkswap, swapon)? fix suspend-to-disk?
<art_> i need to open some ports to download files whit btorrent?
<klick_> pixelmonkey run a grep on dmesg for the id of your drive and then run a bash script telling it where to mount
<pixelmonkey> is Ubuntu still using udev to figure out where a usb disk gets mounted?  It seems to me that now it is using gnome-volume-manager... which I guess is anohter abstraction on top of udev
<Rick_Timmis> How about scripting the hotplug daemon
<funkyHat> alex-weej, there's a wiki page about your problem I think... just for now though mkswap /dev/yourswappart && swapon /dev...
<id__> pixelmonkey: you have to edit /etc/fstab file
<alex-weej> funkyHat: can you link the wiki page, please?
<pixelmonkey> Rick_Timmis, I think hotplug isn't around either.
<id__> but do read before editing.
<funkyHat> alex-weej, sure, just finding it
<alex-weej> funkyHat: thakns
<fabiim> can someone help me ! I'm unique , my ethernet card works with everyone except me .
<pixelmonkey> id__, you're saying by using UUID?
<funkyHat> pixelmonkey, look up the drive by doing ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<funkyHat> pixelmonkey, now you've got the drive's UUID you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<quasar8888> I cannot Play DVD Movies using Totem Movie Player. I have installed Gstreamer video and audio codecs and still get a message from Totem requiring plugins. What do I do next ???
<pixelmonkey> funkyHat, cool, that works... wasn't sure if non-ext drives get a UUID, but apparently they do
<Rick_Timmis> pixwlmonkey  here http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/issue/71
<Rick_Timmis> sorry pixelmonkey that should read
<pixelmonkey> Rick_Timmis, that's cool but iirc hotplug isn't used in edgy, or am I mistaken?
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: that's correct.
<funkyHat> alex-weej, can't find a wiki page sorry, I should be able to talk you through it though
<id__> can any body tell me there diffrence of this repositories: universe, mulitverse
<crimsun> !components |id__
<ubotu> id__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<alex-weej> funkyHat: i know exactly what to do to recreate my swap, thanks, i just want to know some more details on the problem
<kelly> hello
<Rick_Timmis> pixelmonkey Sure that may well be true, however there is some further reading in Udev scripting which may or may not help you. I am afraid I am more familiar with base debian then edgy, sorry if this doesn;t help
<Prometheum> Hello, I'm trying to run cedega on edgy 64, I have it installed fine, but any time I try to install a game I can autodetect all the information from the disc, but then nothing happens.
<funkyHat> alex-weej, the problem is because edgy doesn't use the /dev/hd names in fstab by default, it uses UUIDs, and the UUID for the swap/resume partition doesn't get configured properly when upgrading from dapper (and maybe not when installing? or changing swap settings)
<alex-weej> funkyHat: that is not the problem at all
<alex-weej> funkyHat: it's ok
<alex-weej> funkyHat: thakns for your help
<kelly> happy new year all
<rogue780> how do I make it so the monitor doesn't automatically blank out after a while?
<funkyHat> alex-weej, I think you need to edit the RESUME= value in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d as well as fstab
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how to block access to Myspace Instant Messenger?
<funkyHat> alex-weej, oh right... sorry :$
<Prometheum> Can anyone help me with implementing the 32-bit compatability libraries?
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: ktog ?
<alex-weej> funkyHat: actually, you were right! although my fstab was correctly updated, my resume config was actually blank! :E
<alex-weej> funkyHat: cheers for the pointer
<bieb> can someone help me configure a dial-up modem on my father's IBM R31 laptop? I have him convinced that Linux is the way to go, I just need to have the modem working
<HymnToLife> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<funkyHat> alex-weej, :)
<rogue780> how do I make it so the monitor doesn't automatically blank out after a while? I'm using openbox and not gnome, so i'd need to do it mroe by the command line
<n2diy> bieb: what version, 6.06?
<klick_> anyone know which package uudecode belongs to
<bieb> N2diy, yes 6.06
<creek> hello
<funkyHat> IndyGunFreak, block access to myspace.presence.userplane.com
<cwillu> rogue780: still there?
<n2diy> bieb: good, click on system-admin-networking
<IndyGunFreak> funkyHat, ok... you think that will do it?
<funkyHat> IndyGunFreak, actually *myspace.presence.userplane.com should do it
<pixelmonkey> I am able to mount my drive using mount /media/backup as defined in fstab, but gnome-volume-manager still mounts it under /media/usbdisk... how do I tell it to wake up?
<cwillu> rogue780: look at xset
<Valmarko> Is there a way to improve sound quality? When I'm using Windows sound playback is much better
<IndyGunFreak> ok, i'm gonna write this down, its not for me.
<rogue780> cwillu: thanks
<cwillu> Valmarko: can you be more specific?
<IndyGunFreak> my parents re having probs with a wayward teen
<funkyHat> IndyGunFreak, yeah, userplane manage the real-time chat and status stuff for myspace so that should do the trick (you could block the whole of userplane but you probably don't need to)
<IndyGunFreak> i'd just unplug the dang thing, but its not my call.
<Rug> Ack, help.  I have just done a reinstall this time to edgy, and now X just displays garbage on the screen.  I have run the dpkg-reconfigure, and edited my xorg.conf down to nill, all to no avail.  The last config attempt locked up my PC (solid red-screen in X untill I could swap tty's and kill it).  Any Advice?
<bieb> n2diy.. one sec, grabbing the laptop
<IndyGunFreak> funkyHat, thanks for the info,
<funkyHat> IndyGunFreak, no problem :)
<id__> n2diy: I tried alt+ctrl+backspace
<IndyGunFreak> funky, should i put http:// in front of that on the router?
<Ropechoborra> How di i run a .vbp ?
<Ropechoborra> do*
<cwillu> Rug: edgy?
<Valmarko> I ont know how to explain but stereo quality. It's kind of 'virtual surround' in windows
<Rug> cwillu: yeah
<cwillu> one sec Valmarko
<Valmarko> ok
<cwillu> Rug: try turning off composite
<rogue780> cwillu: do you know how I can find the name of the display?
<n2diy> id__: yea, and ?
<id__> n2diy: It killed the x server but no comman prompt came
<Rug> cwillu: ok one sec...
<creek> someone here who can help me to solve a probleme? i am trying to install atp-get install pure-ftpd-mysql but after this i am not able to connect to the ftp server
<cwillu> rogue780: DISPLAY=:0.0 xset <whatever> should do, but if you run it in an xterm, the DISPLAY var should already be set
<id__> n2diy: where I could excute any command
<alex-weej> what should an /etc/fstab contain these days? i only have /proc :F
<bieb> n2diy... ok.. I have clicked Netowrking
<funkyHat> IndyGunFreak, no, just *myspace.presence.userplane.com is most likely to work
<cwillu> alex-weej: that sure doesn't sound right
<n2diy> id__:  that should give you a login screen, you need to use init 3 to get to a CLI
<funkyHat> IndyGunFreak, play around though if it doesn't work :)
<cwillu> Valmarko: you mean the 3d surround effect thingy that some windows drivers have?
<Rug> cwillu: composite is not "on"
<cwillu> (makes it sound richer)
<n2diy> bieb, ok, highlight the dialup option, and edit it.
<Valmarko> yes. I think soo
<cwillu> Rug: edgy has it on unless you explicitely turn it off
<bieb> ok
<id__> n2diy: ok let me try again
<cwillu> Rug: one sec, I'll find the magic incantation for you
<rogue780> cwillu: rgr that, I was being kind of an idiot
<Rug> cwillu: right now I am CLI only.  Xorg has no mention of it
<rogue780> my bad
<bieb> I have it enabled, phone number is in, username and password,
<cwillu> Section "Extensions"
<cwillu>        Option "Composite" "0"
<cwillu> EndSection
<Rug> cwillu: I'll look again
<cwillu> Rug: that'll turn it off if you put that section in your xorg.conf
<bieb> then modem is set to /dev/ttyS0
<quasar8888> I cannot get my Totem Movie Player to play DVD's. I have installed Gstreamer codecs and still get error message from Totem asking for plugins. What do I do ?
<Rug> cwillu: ahh Got it.
<cwillu> Valmarko: I'm looking at the alsa stuff right now
<alex-weej> !restrictedcodecs | quasar8888
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedcodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alex-weej> !restrictedformats | quasar8888
<ubotu> quasar8888: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Valmarko> cwillu, tanks
<cwillu> Valmarko: unfortunately, I don't have speakers on this particular machine (just at work)
<creek> need help with pure-ftpd-mysql
<bieb> then I have all 3 options set under "Options" tab, since this laptop will only connect to the internet via modem
<Valmarko> I understand.
<cwillu> Valmarko: have you look at the prefs in the big volume control panel?
<Valmarko> No
<cwillu> Valmarko: also, look at alsamixer (run that in a terminal)
<quasar8888> what does restricted formats mean ?
<Valmarko> cwillu: ok then. tnks again
<cwillu> I believe there's some 3d sound effect stuff in there, I just haven't played with it before (it's not shown in the normal mixer by default, but you can turn on the control in the prefs)
<cwillu> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<freeeeeez> can someone help me plese
<id__> n2diy: No luck. It killed x server and I was presented the graphical login screen.
<freeeeeez> im sort of new to linux but not that new
<bieb> n2diy did you see those settings?
<freeeeeez> but i cant find a good irc client
<n2diy> id__:  and what happens with init 1
<cwillu> quasar8888: it's formats that aren't free for anybody to use for various reasons
<freeeeeez> im using xrc but it didn't install proplerly
<alex-weej> anybody got a stock Edgy fstab they can paste me?
<cld2> if I intend to install mythtv on an amd64 box is there any reason to use either the x86 or the 64bit install of ubuntu?
<freeeeeez> and now my package mannager wont update
<cwillu> patents, proprietary (needed money to use), etc
<apokryphos> freebse: xchat, konversation, kvirc, irssi are all great
<cwillu> freeeeeez: what does it say in particular?
<n2diy> bieb, no I didn't, what settings?
<quasar8888> Should i uninstall Gstreamer ?
<cwillu> alex-weej: depends on how your harddrive is formatted
<id__> n2diy: I pressed alt+ctrl+backspace. GUI killed but after 3 4 seconds I was presented with graphical login.
<freeeeeez> it says it is impossible to install or unistall any software because of some source thing.. but this only happened after i tried to install xirc
<alex-weej> cwillu: i don't care about physical disks
<freeeeeez> which im on now
<cwillu> quasar8888: what doesn't work?
<freeeeeez> but it wont even show a user list
<quasar8888> DVD won't play
<alex-weej> cwillu: please?
<cwillu> quasar8888: have you installed gstreamer bad and ugly plugins?
<alex-weej> cwillu: i know what i'm doing.
<cwillu> alex-weej: one sec
<n2diy> id__:  I know, you need to open a terminal, and type sudo init 3, or sudo init 1.
<alex-weej> cwillu: thakns
<bieb> under General, I have it enabled with phone number.. username and password, Modem is set to ttyS0, Options has all 3 selections since the laptop will not connect to the internet except via modem
<freeeeeez> no i never installed gstreamer
<freeeeeez> i did use automatix and nothing even works on that
<quasar8888> yes I have installed ugly
<freeeeeez> all the programs i got besides skype dont work
<freeeeeez> and then that happened to synaptic.. then i unistalled alot of programs and then synaptic worked again
<freeeeeez> should i just reinstall?
<quasar8888> Totem stillsays I need plugins
<cwillu> this should work:  /dev/hda1  / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<id__> n2diy: done! what's next
<cwillu> quasar8888: so you did?  then there's one more thing still to do
<alex-weej> cwillu: i need all the other setups, /dev/shm and /proc, etc.
<quasar8888> listening
<IndyGunFreak> freeeeeez, i won't go into automatix here, but what was you rproblem with it, it works great for me.
<cwillu> quasar8888: one sec, looking for it
<Rug> cwillu: That didn't help.
<freeeeeez> nothing download right
<freeeeeez> it all gets erros
<pixelmonkey> argh, I have tried everything but gnome keeps mounting it as /media/usbdisk and not /media/backup like I want?  What magic incantation does it want in fstab!? :-)
<freeeeeez> errors
<freeeeeez> im using edgy by the way
<n2diy> id__: I don't know, you wanted to get out of X, now your there.
<SurfnKid> can you record rp streams thru linux
<SurfnKid> with a media recorder?
<cwillu> quasar8888: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<SurfnKid> then save to wmv or another format
<freeeeeez> also the media codects worked to.. but nothing else in automatix works for me
<n2diy> id__: what are you trying to do?
<cwillu> Rug: still dieing
<id__> n2diy: oh you thought am out of x server. No man I entered the command and nothing happened
<freeeeeez> and now my synaptic is all fucked
<Rug> cwillu: yeah..
<freeeeeez> i cant update anymore
<freeeeeez> is there any irc client i can get with apt get
<cwillu> Rug: do you get any further if you choose vesa as your driver when you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bieb> n2diy.....under General, I have it enabled with phone number.. username and password, Modem is set to ttyS0, Options has all 3 selections since the laptop will not connect to the internet except via modem
<Rug> freeeeeez: irssi
<freeeeeez> whats the command?
<cwillu> Rug: (not a final solution, but should give a working setup)
<id__> n2diy: I want to install Nvidia driver. It's installation requirements are x server shouldn't be running and setup should be run at runlevel 3.
<Rug> freeeeeez: apt-get install irssi
<freeeeeez> and how do i unistall xrc
<freeeeeez> thanks rug
<Rug> cwillu: thanks will try
<n2diy> id__: so sudo init 1 or sudo init 3 doesn't drop you out of X?
<n2diy> bieb, you should be good to go.
<bieb> how do I tell it to connect?
<quasar8888> OK will try that cwillu
<nix_ferret> LameBMX, AACS hasn;t been cracked. The src doesn't even compile. Just FYI
<cwillu> alex-weej: do you have swap and proc?
<quasar8888> thank you
<freeeeeez> apt get wont even work now!
<n2diy> bieb, go back to the network dialoge, and activate the interface.
<freeeeeez> i get this error
<freeeeeez> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<freeeeeez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<freeeeeez>   xchat: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<freeeeeez>          Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but it is not going to be installed
<freeeeeez>          Depends: xchat-common (= 2.6.4-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<alex-weej> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> alex-weej: shouldn't need anything else, except maybe cdrom
<freeeeeez> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Rug> cwillu: yeah, that gave me a desktop.  Thanks
<bieb> I have never used dial-up on ubuntu
<cwillu> Rug: sweet
<cwillu> Rug: what type of vidcard?   i810?
<Rug> cwillu: Nvidia 6600GT
<cwillu> weird
<eilker> hi, /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,noauto,rw,nouser 0 1  // i dont want to be checked filesystem in this drive, it takes too much time in booting, what can i do ?
<Rug> yeah
<cwillu> Rug: sorry, don't know much about nvidea;  only dealt with intel and ati so far
<n2diy> id__: that is what init 3 does, it takes you to run level 3
<eilker> it is win xp drive
<Rug> freeeeeez: try typing:   sudo apt-get -f install
<cwillu> could try installing the nvidea proprietary drivers though, ubotu will have a link
<cwillu> !nvidea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<art__> #ubuntu.pl
<art__> sry - misclick
<plypkie> cwillu: "nvidia"
<cwillu> or not :p
<LameBMX> ahhhh finally got snow working
<bieb> n2diy...how do I tell it to connect?
<bieb> I have never used dial-up on ubuntu
<plypkie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cwillu> !nvidea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> bieb, go back to the network dialoge, and activate the interface.
<freeeeeez> thanks guys
* cwillu can't spell today
<plypkie> cwillu: no "e"
<bieb> It is activated
<LameBMX> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> :))
<Rug> cwillu: It's just edgy that is giving me a hard time.  I've been using Nividia fine since "Warty"
<pixelmonkey> I have edited my fstab to contain a UUID-based entry for my removable drive and mount it in /media/backup.  If I run mount /media/backup, this works in my user account now.  However, gnome-volume-manager still mounts the drive in /media/usbdisk when it's plugged in.  Any ideas?
<cwillu> eilker: I believe either the 0 or the 1 specifies whether to check the disk;  do a "man fstab" in a terminal, and it should tell you which
<bieb> n2diy...  It is activated
<n2diy> bieb, did it dial and connect?
<bieb> no
<Novanosis> need help in installing gtk-gnutella. I know how to do the easy DEB files but not this .tar.gz?
<n2diy> bieb, uh oh, what happened?
<nelsonuwp> k
<bieb> nothing....
<eilker> cwillu: i did sth, let me reboot :)
<eilker> coming
<bieb> how will he have to tell it to dial? by going into and activating each time he needs it?
<CiscoJones> need help getting Evolution 2.8.1 working with MSExchange
<nelsonuwp> i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 burned the image to a disc and now it still gives me 6.06 (disc tree) live CD
<Novanosis> yep mine too also was that way
<lilly> i have problem with ndiswraper. when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get a fatal error inserting ndiswrapper
<n2diy> bieb, could that be because you haven't told it to do anything? All we asked it to do was dial out? Maybe you should open a browser, and see if you can surf the net? :)
<ckintner> my external hdd is mounted read-only ... now i have some problems ... howto make /dev/sda rw? chmod 0777 doesn't work ;)
<Novanosis> need help in installing gtk-gnutella. I know how to do the easy DEB files but not this .tar.gz?
<bieb> n2diy ...I will try that again.. brb
<lilly> need help with ndiswrapper. when i modprobe ndiswrapper, i get error inserting ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper.ko: an invalid argument
<LameBMX> anyone know how i keep things mounted in media from showing on my desktop?
<n2diy> LameBMX: don't run a desktop! :)
<LameBMX> lol ... but why not .. then what am i susposed to have my cpu and gpu doing
<h3xis> LameBMX, yes
<tonyyarusso> LameBMX: run 'gconf-editor', apps > nautilus,something, uncheck 'show mounted drives'
<n2diy> LameBMX: h3xis, been one of those nights.
<nelsonuwp> so has anyone in here downloaded 6.10 from the internet?
<nelsonuwp> if so where?
<LameBMX> i have another question ... if there is possibly a bug ... but i like how it does things ... should i submit a bug report?
<n2diy> h3xis: is that a Ham call?
<nelsonuwp> because everything i download happens to be 6.06 live?
<h3xis> what?
<lilly> nelsonuwp: after u boot into livecd, u ahave a install icon on ur desktop?
<Novanosis> hello need help installing a tar.gz file extension
<lilly> need help with ndiswrapper. when i modprobe ndiswrapper, i get error inserting ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper.ko: an invalid argument
<n2diy> h3xis: is that a Ham call?
<LameBMX> ie ... im running the beryl svn .. and sometimes things dont work too well ... so i didnt add baryl-manager to my session ... and i just run it in a terminal ... and if i open a couple more terminals .. the one beryl-manager is running in disappears (which is fine by me after things are running fine .. if i need to recreate a bug in it i can always re-run it in a terminal and make the same change)
<h3xis> n2diy, wth is a ham call?
<LameBMX> but i dont thing the terminals are susposed to behave that way and just randomly disappear
<nelsonuwp> oh haha thanks
<lilly> :)
<kelly> hey
<n2diy> h3xis: ham radio, n2diy is my call, so I guess you aren't a ham if you don't know what it is. :)
<h3xis> n2diy, guess not haha ;)
<freeeeeez> eh well that fixed my problems.. but when i installed irssi nothing showed up in applications on the tool bar
<freeeeeez> i did apt-get install irssi
<freeeeeez> and it said it worked
<HymnToLife> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<n2diy> bieb, uh oh, what happened?
<lilly> !info ndiswrapper.ko
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper.ko does not exist in any distro I know
<HymnToLife> freeeeeez, irssi is a command-line app, it's normal it doesn't appear in your menus
<freeeeeez> so how come irssi isn't working or showing up
<freeeeeez> oh
<freeeeeez> i see
<LameBMX> tonyyarusso, thank you .. thats where it was .. finally have a clean desktop
<tonyyarusso> :)
<freeeeeez> well damn.. i hate this xchat
<freeeeeez> it wont show any user list
<HymnToLife> it definitely does here
<freeeeeez> i know know why its not working right
<kelly> yeah i hate that too feeeeeez
<LameBMX> sorry another n00b question ... alt-tab works in metacity right
<freeeeeez> how do i get a user list?
<LameBMX> freeeeeez, lusers i think
<HymnToLife> freebse, could you make a screenie ?
<kelly> no
<Aoirthoir> yes
<Aoirthoir> :P
<freeeeeez> u asking me for a screen shot
<freeeeeez> ?
<HymnToLife> yes
<eilker> is 2 minutes 25 seconds boot time(between touching to power and seeing desktop) normal for a system which has lamp server ,ftp server ,dns server ,vmware server ? kubuntu here
<LameBMX> errr users
<freeeeeez> ok
<lilly> users
<lilly> need help with ndiswrapper. when i modprobe ndiswrapper, i get error inserting ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper.ko: an invalid argument
<n2diy> eilker: why worry about boot time, linux is built to run, not reboot.
<CiscoJones> can anyone help me get evolution connecteed to an exchange server
<CiscoJones> ?
<LameBMX> eilker, i dont have a clue ... if i dont start nix at right around the 15 sec mark it wont boot .... 10 secs and it reboot instantly ... 20 secs and it dies in USB somewhere :/
<eilker> n2diy: i know it, but i wonder that is it normal or not...
<LameBMX> errr <=10sec ... >=20sec
<freeeeeez> http://i18.tinypic.com/2v91xrk.png
<freeeeeez> ok there
<freeeeeez> see there is no user list on the right
<freeeeeez> but ther always was on knoppix
<eilker> LameBMX: your total boot time ?
<n2diy> eilker: know way to know, nobody has a box like yours.
<freeeeeez> i dont get it
<HymnToLife> it is there, it's just resized down
<HymnToLife> see those "dots" in the right border ?
<LameBMX> heck if i know .... i just got the hang of when it will actually boot lol
<lilly> ubuntu wiki says my card dwl520+ just works perfectly, but its not working fine for me!!! can anyone help me
<freeeeeez> ohhh lol
<LameBMX> under a minute id guess
<freeeeeez> well those dots aren't doing anything
<eilker> n2diy: just triying to have an idea...
<n2diy> bieb, uh oh, what happened?
<HymnToLife> click on them and drag to the left
<freeeeeez> ok i got it now
<LameBMX> ahhh man .. why must i always think i can close windows in a screenshot?
<freeeeeez> i was dragging to the right
<n2diy> eilker: roger that, as long as it is booting, your in good shape. :)
<freeeeeez> thanks everyone..
<freeeeeez> soon i will have a screen shot of my automatix problem
<freeeeeez> but i will be back in a few
<HymnToLife> freebse, Automatix is the problem by itself
<freeeeeez> whats wrong with automatix
<freeeeeez> should i just not use it
<hastesaver> !automatix | freeeeeez
<ubotu> freeeeeez: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<freeeeeez> ok then i wont use it
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Novanosis> !flash 9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Novanosis> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<HymnToLife> !fishing | Novanosis
<ubotu> Novanosis: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<freeeeeez> im glad i got xchat working.. i spend alot of time in irc.. maybe i can deal with ubuntu after all
<jisatsu_> I installed lighttpd, but when I try to start it, it complains about php4-cgi not being there. how do i tell it to use php5-cgi instead?
<LameBMX> freeeeeez, mirc used to run really good in wine :)
<freeeeeez> well i think xchat will do
<LameBMX> but im too lazy for that at the moment so ill just deal wit xchat
<freeeeeez> what are some good apps i should get for bit torrent and p2p
<IndyGunFreak> freeeeeez, check your private message
<lilly> how do i check that my wireless is working
<cockroach> hi. i'm currently trying to install ubuntu (booted from the cd), but even though dmesg and Xorg.log both contain lines which indicate that my mouse was found, the pointer doesn't move...
<freeeeeez> i did indy
<freeeeeez> u did not respond
<jisatsu_> nevermind, I just created a symlink, hopefully that should work ok
<freeeeeez> i messaged u
<freeeeeez> oh u cant do pm's on this server unless u register indy
<freeeeeez> got aim?
<freeeeeez> frieze06
<IndyGunFreak> oh, thats what it is.
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, hang on
<freeeeeez> ok
<eitan> hey guys, i'd like help in mounting an SD card from my internal reader on my laptop..
<eitan> mmc_core               32136  1 tifm_sd
<eitan> this is the entry in lsmod
<freeeeeez> what is good for bitt torrent?
<freeeeeez> apt get only though
<hastesaver> freeeeeez, it's pretty easy to register, just do /msg NickServ help register
<freeeeeez> i know
<freeeeeez> i have registered on other chats
<freeeeeez> i have  +h in some rooms
<freeeeeez> i will register soon
<hastesaver> freeeeeez, for me at least, Freenode is about the only server that matters, so registering on Freenode is much more likely than anywhere else :-) Sorry
<freeeeeez> lol k
<tenco> hi
<tenco> i have a problem with suspend to ram and gnome. it works with kde, but with gnome the laptop doesnt even suspend
<HymnToLife> maybe the feature was too confusing and got removed :p
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, that's really very likely :-)
<tenco> no suggestions?
<tenco> which script does kde call to suspend?
<un_operateur> tenco, what's to say it's a script -- it might as well be ACPId, if not, something like klaptop
<tenco> un_operateur: it uses ubuntus acpi framework, because changes to /etc/default/acpi-support have effect on kde's suspend app
<tenco> un_operateur: so it should sth independent of gnome/kde
<tenco> s/should/should be/
<nothlit_> freeeeeez, theres no halfops on freenode
<freeeeeez> oh
<freeeeeez> like i said.. im not on freenode alot
<freeeeeez> mi on slashnet
<moab_> tenco_:I am having the same issue on a compaq evon610c....what laptop are you working with?
<tenco> moab_: toshiba satellite a100-512. suspend to ram worked with kde, but not gnome
<un_operateur> tenco, maybe this'll start something off -- http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/
<tenco> hmm, it's installed
<ProN00b> nuuuuu
<nix_ferret> moab_, What's ur issue? I have a n610c and ubuntu works pretty well.
<ProN00b> i just reencountered the bug where icons loose their propertys if you move them on the icon bar
<tenco> in /etc/acpi/sleep.sh there is:
<tenco> # If gnome-power-manager or klaptopdaemon are running, let them handle policy
<tenco> maybe gpm cannot handle that policy as well as klaptopdaemon
<nix_ferret> I can't standby, but hibernate works fine
<moab_> nix_ferret:just the man i am looking for...it will not come back from suspend...requires hard reset..ubuntu 6.10
<harrisony1> are there any issues with having ubuntu installed and installing kde with it
<sergiolib> no no
<nix_ferret> moab_, "hibernate" or "standby"
<moab_> nix_ferret:standby
<nix_ferret> moab_, haha, well... I haven't been able to get that to work. lol. Guess I'm usless.
<nix_ferret> Hibernate works fine, however.
<nix_ferret> I can make it standby, but it won't wake up.
<moab_> nix_ferret:exactly....oh well the search continues  ;-)
<nix_ferret> I'm wondering if the acpi call it needs is linked to that other button
<nix_ferret> the circle thingy
<nix_ferret> But I bet comsmack has some sort of proprietary garbage to make it send the right signal
<moab_> nix_ferret:i have been poring over acpi documents all day....my head is starting to hurt....i have a group of techs meeting here tonight...i think we will work on it some more
<xnlotoc> hello
<sergiolib> hi
<Music_Shuffle> hai2u22.
<eilker> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> is sata2 hd removeable  when computer is working ?
<Music_Shuffle> What about SATA?
<Music_Shuffle> If your board/drives support Hot-swap.
<nix_ferret> moab_, check ur msg
<eilker> Music_Shuffle>:is it same for sata too not sata2 ?
<xnlotoc> does anyone have trouble with their linksys wpc54gs wirelass network adaptor
<Music_Shuffle> SATA in all forms is hot-swap if the drives/board support it..
<eilker> thank you
<tenco> i think i found sth. sth strange:
<tenco>  root@satellite:~# echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
<tenco>  bash: echo: write error: Operation not permitted
<tenco> but:
<Gosha> !jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tenco>  root@satellite:~# ls -l /sys/power/state
<tenco>  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2006-12-30 03:05 /sys/power/state
<tenco> why cant i write to /sys/power/state ? i have the permissions!
<HymnToLife> tenco, no you don't
<derrik> sudo?
<hope13> because your computer doesn't like you
<tenco> derrik: sudo bash
<hope13> sudoku?
<freeeeeez> sweet i got automatix to work good
<freeeeeez> i think anyway
<plypkie> tenco: ooo...you have a satellite a100?
<tenco> HymnToLife: why?
<plypkie> tenco: i just got a satellite a100-ta2
<tenco> plypkie: phoenix bios?
<plypkie> ya
<HymnToLife> well, uless you use sudo
<plypkie> tenco: you're trying to suspend-to-ram in gnome?
<tenco> HymnToLife:  root@satellite:~#
<un_operateur> freeeeeez, you dont need automatix to run ubuntu, it's not a very stable package (or doesnt contribute to ubuntu's stability)
<tenco> plypkie: yeah, worked with kde
<plypkie> i think mine works, hold on
<freeeeeez> oh sorry i didn't know
<freeeeeez> its just easy i guess
<plypkie> ok, i used the gnome power management applet, right-clicked and chose suspend
<tenco> plypkie: i already configured /etc/default/acpi-support in such a way that i could suspend with kde
<plypkie> now let's see if it comes back to life ;)
<plypkie> yup, it came back to a locked screen where i typed in the password
<plypkie> Works For Me(tm)
<Ha2> Where can I find the python interpreter on my filesystem, and how do I run it?
<plypkie> Ha2: type "which python"
<tenco> plypkie: thats the problem: it doesnt suspend. it goes to system console and then displays the locked screen without any interaction from my side
<Ha1> k thanks
<plypkie> Ha1: should just be "python" to run it
<plypkie> if it's in the path
<Ha1> Ok, /usr/bin/python
* tannerld is away: I'm busy
<plypkie> tenco: hmm
<Ha1> Now how do I open it/run it?
<tenco> plypkie: and i dunno why i cant write to /sys/power/state as root o_O
<freeeeeez> is there an apt get for azureus
<tenco> plypkie: man, i had it working with kde :)
<un_operateur> tenco, IIRC, the sysfs is a read-only fs
<plypkie> tenco: using some gui nonsense?  or some command-line stuff?
<tenco> un_operateur:  /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Ebagen02> Hi recently while reinstalling my windows OS my CD-Rom died leaving OS-less. I had been looking into a Linux OS for quite soem time and felt nwowoudl be the best time. Ubuntu seemed like a good begginer Linux OS. I was wondering if someone could either explain in detail or link me to a comprehensive guidon how to intall ubuntu w/o a current OS and or a CD-Rom. I have heard of Booting from floppy and I have a USB CD reader but
* tannerld is back (gone 00:01:00)
<derrik> un_operateur: sudo won't work here?
<Ha1> Alright, thanks guys, got it working
<tenco> plypkie: klaptopdaemon, i think. framework should be the same for kde and gnome. maybe i should revisit my kernel configuration. phps i changed sth important between compiles ^^
<plypkie> Ebagen02: if you can find another computer that has a working CDROM Burner, then you could download the Ubuntu installer CD and burn it, then boot your broken computer using that cd
<plypkie> tenco: hey, does your Fn button work?
<plypkie> tenco: i can't dim the LCD
<un_operateur> tenco, i did mention sysfs -- not /sys -- the sysfs filesystem is a virtual file system to depict information about hardware and drivers and so on, I dont see why you'd need to write to iy
<tenco> plypkie: ha. no :)
<un_operateur> it*
<Ebagen02> But the CD-rom in the PC doesn't funtion. THe only CD reader is a USB device which isn't currently recognized...
<tenco> un_operateur: to suspend to ram, of course. just look at /etc/acpi/sleep.sh , line 39
<bieb> n2diy  no luck. I also followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-0769b0061bf81bfba710118540bd86223e815761    from the ppp config section. I have the errors from "plog"
<Ebagen02> is it possible to boot to a basic Ubuntu OS by floppy (one that could recognize USB devices) then install using an install CD?
<tenco> un_operateur: sorry, i dont understand. sysfs is mounted to /sys here
<GregoryD> anyone using an Ubuntu machine as an NFS server and successfully gotten their OSX machine to connect?
<un_operateur> tenco, unfortunately i dont use gnome or kde or use any power management tools, i don't have that script here
<derrik> Ebagen02: Have you seen this site: http://efod.se/blog/archive/2006/11/29/installing-ubuntu-on-a-machine-with-no-cdrom-drive ?
<eilker> i have two os, xp and kubuntu, i wanna install one more linux distro... is it possible...
<un_operateur> tenco, I think about it like this -- if sysfs exports info about your hardware, it'd be dangerous to make it writable to
<ikook1> hi
<Music_Shuffle> eilker, of course...
<tenco> un_operateur: it reads: "echo -n $ACPI_SLEEP_MODE >/sys/power/state" where $ACPI_SLEEP_MODE is one of "mem" for suspend to ram and "disk" for suspend to disk
<Music_Shuffle> eilker, triple booting is done, its just not very common.
<bieb> n2diy... you still here?
<M06w> hey, any helpers up for a newb
<HymnToLife> !ask | M06w
<ubotu> M06w: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nix_ferret> is there a setting to change the input for a wakup from standby?
<LameBMX> yea whats up .. activating swap file anyone .. i dont appear to have one lol
<Ebagen02> Thank you very muc hfor the site it loks as if that will work :)
<LameBMX> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tenco> un_operateur: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html
<eilker> Music_Shuffle: drive c and d is for xp , and i have a drive for / , and i have hda6 which is mounted to mount/extra...
<M06w> i installed ubuntu from the live disk (downloaded last week) and grub replaced windows
<HymnToLife> M06w, GRUB should let you boot Windows
<eilker> Music_Shuffle: lets say i made free my hda6...
<M06w> im pretty sure all the files are still there but booting to the c drive starts ubuntu
<eilker> Music_Shuffle: what about grub ? will i have trouble ?
<tenco> now my real problem is, why i cant write on /sys
<Music_Shuffle> Not if you set it up right.
<Music_Shuffle> M06w, hit the escape menu thing. And then you can choose.
<MrMaDSeN> i just hate this shit... can't believe its should be this hard to change default system language
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Music_Shuffle> And its really not...are you in Gnome?
<aztek> what's the bonus to having a copy of the DVD release image over the CD
<ikook1> lol
<Music_Shuffle> System -> Administration -> Language Support
<M06w> ok, i'l try that, but first i need to get the wireless working in ubuntu, i think it doesnt have the driver for my card
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, quit trying to suggest its not hard because he doesn't know how to do it, so it must be extremely difficult
<MrMaDSeN> Music_Shuffle, in xubuntu....
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle,  i was just sitting here trying to figure out how to compile languages from source
<plypkie> tenco: gimme something to try in /sys and i'll see if mine works
<MrMaDSeN> IndyGunFreak, well then you tell to get the correct danish alphabet in xterm?
<bieb> I am having problems setting up the modem in an IBM ThinkPad R31. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-0769b0061bf81bfba710118540bd86223e815761    with no luck. I have the errors from "plog"
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak, google is his friend. :P
<IndyGunFreak> english works fine for me
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<tenco> plypkie: thx. phps you can give me your mount options for sysfs?
<un_operateur> tenco, well, the fact that you can't modify anything under /sys indicates it works differently to other types of file systems -- http://delcom.sourceforge.net/sysfs.txt
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, lol
<plypkie> tenco: it says (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<GregoryD> is there any way I can make sure that NFS has been set up correctly on the server side?  I'm trying to set up an NFS server in Ubuntu and I'm trying to use an OSX machine to see the shares
<M06w> soo... where would i be able to find a driver for a linksys pci wireless card, how would i be able to get it off a ntfs usb key that i can't reformat, and how would i install it
<bieb> I am having problems setting up the modem in an IBM ThinkPad R31. I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-0769b0061bf81bfba710118540bd86223e815761    with no luck. I have the errors from "plog"
<hagabaka> does anyone use crm114 for mail filtering?
<{w00t}> does unbuturd has a lightscribe program?
<M06w> unbunturd?
<crimsun> {w00t}: cdrecord supports lightscribe.
<xnlotoc> ubunturd occurs when you have really messed up your ubuntu
<sokrates> hahah
<GregoryD> okay, has any ever set up NFS under ubuntu to do... well... anything?  this stuff is maddening
<xnlotoc> NFS?
<M06w> what about when ubuntu seriously screws up the rest of your computer
<{w00t}> okay thanks faggot
<neurotech> I want to dual boot my machine with Ubuntu and WinXP. I already have Ubuntu installed on a SATA drive and want to install XP on a IDE drive. Is there anything I should do before I start installing XP to the IDE drive?
<GregoryD> yeah, I'm trying to set up the ubuntu server as a fileserver
<sokrates> anyone familiar with urhm, say ampache?
<{w00t}> sokrates, try /rm -rf *
<GregoryD> I want to use NFS, although the documentation seems to be just as much an archaic mess as samba
<{w00t}> it works wonders
<sokrates> hehehe
<{w00t}> it solves all ubunturd problems
<gephalt> Hi, can someone please help me with identifying the network adapter on my computer? did an lshw and it wont show up.
<Bjoern-Erik> Actually, it doesn't do anything at all... The syntax is not correct.
<sokrates> {w00t}, well, thing is, I'm looking for something similar - but with an upload function ^;
<un_operateur> gephalt, is it a pci device?
<gephalt> no, onboard- via
<arn0ld> does anyone know a way to slow down the mouse movement manually, the GUI menu for it wont go low enough
<MisterMAD> ciao a tutti
<un_operateur> gephalt,  that's still pci -- use lspci, it should list your device
<arn0ld> its ridiculously fast in games, gotta slow it down a bit
<sokrates> {w00t},  is google still my best shot? ;)
<un_operateur> sokrates, did you say apache or ampache?
<gephalt> un_operateur: strangely enough, when i connect it to an XP machine via cross-over cable, the status of the network adapter in COntrol-> network COnnections shows that its connected.
<sokrates> un_operateur, ampache
<gephalt> I am guessing that the hardware might be broken- ok, un_operateur- will be back to pastebin the lspci output
<un_operateur> sokrates, ahh, google is probably your best shot unless there exists a #ampache channel
<sokrates> un_operateur, doh... that's was were I was heading from the beginning ;) thanks man
<nix_ferret> Anyone know the effect of enable_laptop_mode=true in /etc/default/acpi-support?
<nix_ferret> guess that made everyone leave...
<un_operateur> nix_ferret, probably has to do with how hardware seems to enter a state of semi-sleepiness when the power cable is unplugged -- the screen dimming and other devices entering power saving mode, etc
<nix_ferret> hmm, it's "false" now, but it dims when I unplug now,
<xcbxbxcv> it enables laptop mode (in the kernel) slower writes, spins down hdd etc...
<Siph0n> i use to see the wifi radar icon at the top of my screen, but now i dont.... any idea how to get it back?
<Kaso> Hi there, i wonder if anyone could help me. Ive recently installed a new Edgy installation and since i edited xorg.conf to get my second monitor working now whenever i try to open a terminal window it just dies silently.
<nix_ferret> xcbxbxcv, cool. I don't think I need that.
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to mount up an nfs share that is on a fedora box.  mount -t nfs 192.168.0.55:/share/name /mount/point  right?
<val__> good evening
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, right
<val__> may i ask a few rather  newbie questions
<gephalt> un_operateur: http://rafb.net/p/3okkn780.html
<un_operateur> val__, sure
<gephalt> here it is. thats the output of lspci -vv
<harrisony1> val__, yes
<val__> first, i installed ubuntu before and liked it,,,but i got the wrong version so ill have to start over again,,,,
<gephalt> can anyone see an ethernet device here? when i do ifconfig -a all i see is lo and sit0
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, then I wonder what the *&%$ is going on.  If I use my fedora laptop, it mounts up fine.  Craig's UID is 500 on both fedora boxes though, and 1000 on this ubuntu rig.  Perhaps that is it.
<val__> i wanted to know if you have any recommended boot options for laptops...i remember acpi=off is a good one
<craigbass1976> val__, what do you mean the wrong version?
<LameBMX> man i love playing with things ... if it wasnt for playin with conky .. i wouldnt have gotten an error that pointed out i had no active swap file lol
<un_operateur> gephalt, errm, doesnt look like your card is detected there
<val__> craigsbass i had installed the 64 bit version and was having a lot of trouble witht he graphics drivers and drivers for my hardware, which is fairly new i suppose
<un_operateur> gephalt, did you say lshw couldnt find it either?
<gephalt> nope. there weren't anything like `communication controller`
<craigbass1976> val__, ahh...
<craigbass1976> ok
<gephalt> which was what aI think it'd have been described as.
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, you think UID is the problem?
<val__> craigsbass....vesa resolution  is ok,,or on a laptop do i select lcd,,,i have a 17 inch display
<gephalt> But i have an onboard ethernet jack on the back of the computer to which, when i connect with another PC via cable seems to work.
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, i dunno, you seem to have left out a lot of the description of the problem (am i missing posts?)
<craigbass1976> val__, No idea.  I'm new at Ubuntu installing.  I've done it a few times, but everything has gone without a hitch, so I'm the wrong guy to ask
<gephalt> wait- maybe i need to tweak something in bios... damn - how could i've missed that
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, then I wonder what the *&%$ is going on.  If I use my fedora laptop, it mounts up fine.  Craig's UID is 500 on both fedora boxes though, and 1000 on this ubuntu rig.  Perhaps that is it.
<jaks> got an nvidia fx5200, do i use aiglx or glx? beryl or compiz?
<jaks> ubotu, tell jak about xgl
<jaks> ubotu, tell jaks about xgl
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, the UID shouldnt matter -- are you mounting via sudo mount? does the mount point exist?
<craigbass1976> I've treid both ways (sudo and as root to begin with), and yes, there's a mount point.
<gephalt> jaks: think its done like `!xgl`
<jaks> what i said worked too!
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, try putting an entry into /etc/fstab and then -- sudo mount -a
<jaks> =)
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once
<Ha2> Similarly for , I need to hit it twice
<Ha2> How do I fix this?
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, when I tried once before, the command seemed to hang.  Checking later, I found that it had mounted, but I didn't have access to any of the files.
<Ha2> Keyboard layout no doubt
<Ha2> But how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<Dot> k me again, how do i go about uninstalling enlightenment E16 so E17 will work, because i just installed E17 and every time i start enlightenment from the GDM it starts E16
<IndyGunFreak> Can anyone recommedn a wireless card for Ubuntu?
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<val__> am i able to run kde programs in gnome at all or do i have to have the kdedsktop
<IndyGunFreak> for a laptop
<Dot> ???
<Siph0n> IndyGunFreak: I use a linksys card in my laptop
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, errm, do any of the fedora boxes have permissions problems?
<craigbass1976> IndyGunFreak, the linux kernel (2.17 on) has support for the broadcom cards
<IndyGunFreak> Siph0n, i'm getting a new to me laptop Tuesday, plan to try and set it up wirelessly
<Ha2> val__, you can run then
<Ha2> them**
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, no.  Works fine with fedora on both ends
<Ha2> Usually
<Dot> btw i use a netgear MA401 card
<IndyGunFreak> craigbass1976, i don't know if i want to do a kernel upgrade(i'm using 2.10 under edgy i do believe)
<Dot> k so any help for me?
<Siph0n> IndyGunFreak: ok... lol it took, me a long while, but i found all the help i needed ubuntuforums.com :)
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, Is there some nfs mounting utility that isn't on by default in dapper?
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<b^j> i am trying to increase the size of my xfs fs.  i am using lvm and have pvscan tells me there is 412G available but when i try to run xfs_growfs it doesn't seem to increase in size.  Any ideas?
<paw_paw_here> 6.061 install disk formatted wrong disk;  anybody know a recovery for this ?
<IndyGunFreak> Siph0n, i was kinda thinking thats wha ti was gonna end up doing
<un_operateur> craigbass197, hmm, your ubuntu got a firewall running?
<val__> ok let take a look at the forums and thanks
<harrisony1> Dot, if someone dosent know here try post in the forums
<harrisony1> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<IndyGunFreak> no big deal, i've just pretty much gotten rid of all my Linux headaches, and need a new one to keep me fresh...lol
<Dot> forums suck
<IndyGunFreak> so wireless it is.
<craigbass1976> IndyGunFreak, welcome to, I think, the most annoying thing about linux and hardware manufacturers.  Well, it's a toss up between wireless cards and printers...
<harrisony1> Dot, the ubuntu ones dont
<Dot> i post one there and here, and usualy get no response
<Dot> so i just posted here this time
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, no firewall
<harrisony1> well give time and there are a few threads about if your posts dont get answered and have you tried uninstalling it in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> craigbass1976, ..lol
<IndyGunFreak> i hear what you're saying
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, I wouldnt know then, seems like there's quite some talk about this on the forums, maybe you'd like to check them out -- If i were you I'd add an entry to fstab and reboot
<Dot> i tried synaptic, i typed e16 and didnt get mutch
<Dot> btw i posted a thread
<Dot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1945845#post1945845
<un_operateur> Ha2, what is the ASCII ordinal for  ?
<harrisony1> pastebin your sources.list
<Dot> wha
<b^j> anyone ever sucessfully resize an xfs fs that they added to using lvm
<harrisony1> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<NineTeen67Comet> grrr .. who ever invented e-mail needs to be beat! .. Setting up a server (web, ftp, file, print and even file between OS types) is NO WHERE near the pain e-mail is .. .. anyone got an easier how-to than this one? http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#install
<harrisony1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Siph0n> so does anyone know how to get the wifi-radar icon to show up at the top of my screen? it use to be there, and dunno what i did to make it not there nemore :(
<Dot> k thx
<NICKA> hey guys whats that website to post code?
<NineTeen67Comet> I just want a simple email retreival system for all me and the wifes pop accounts (gmail and the like) .. then to allow us to access it both via online (squirrelmail like) or via T-bird/Evoloution and when we send mail from our web sites it should have the user@websitename.com on it .. why is that so hard?
<harrisony1> NICKA,
<harrisony1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hexidigital> when i 'startx', i get an error cannot find /dev/wacom.  although x starts, does anyone know what this error means?
<NICKA> sweet
<Dot> here you go harrison
<Dot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<plypkie> Hexidigital: wacom is a tablet thing...like a pen instead of a mouse
<NineTeen67Comet> Hexidigital: .. that's because the default xorg.conf file has webcom stuff in it .. you can toss it all and be fine .. unless you have a webcom tablet ..
<Hexidigital> plypkie::  ah, thanks
<Hexidigital> NineTeen67Comet::  thanks to you too :)
* NineTeen67Comet toss all the webcom stuff, not the xorg.conf file .. lol
<Hexidigital> i was just curious... /me has to go back to work...
<NineTeen67Comet> grin .. playing with linux at work? I WISH .. lol
<plypkie> NineTeen67Comet: heh...that's what i'm doing ;)
<NICKA> i have a vmserver set up . with help form the kind guys and gals of this channel. but now when i rebooted my computer it doesnt want to start back up
<NineTeen67Comet> grin .. I work for the AF so no touchy the computers ...
<harrisony1> Dot, hmmm not sure why just give it an hour so so on the forum and see what happens
<NICKA> i did what the screen instructed me to do and i get this error
<NICKA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39396/
* NineTeen67Comet little do they know I put a second hd in that's got *nix on it .. f9 selects that hd .. 
<NICKA> i cant seem to stop my virtual eithernet?
<Dot> thx
<vnieto> hi
<NineTeen67Comet> ciao
<Dot> do you know anything about beryl/compi
<Dot> z
<vnieto> i need some help
<Dot> harison
<harrisony1> dot yes
<b^j> anyone have any idea on my xfs growing problem?
<Dot> every time i start it there are no borders
<Dot> and the effects dont work
<Dot> and my res is 24
<Dot> and i have that addXgl thing in my x
<Dot> i think
<Dot> but i probably dont
<harrisony1> did you try ask in #ubuntu-xgl and are what gfx card
<Dot> because every time i play with X it breaks
<Dot> :[
<triplah> anyone know of any docs for getting the edgy livecd working with an 8800GTX? (i want to install as well)
<harrisony1> NICKA, run in terminal vmware
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, I guess it would help if the nfs server was running.  Thought that service came on at boot, but I must have shut it off...
<NICKA> i did
<NICKA> i get that error
<harrisony1> triplah, nice work!!!!! :D, and whats wrong with it
* NineTeen67Comet X, Cups, Samba and e-mail are all touchy things to get going .. or they just work .. it's a crazy crazy world ..
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, although, I'm still at the stage where I can see the files, but have to priviledges to edit them.
<NICKA> telling me to do that command
<harrisony1> thats for the config run vmware
<NICKA> which also doesnt work
<NICKA> ok
<triplah> harrisony1, ehe. X wont start on the livecd... I'm not particularly experienced with ubuntu.. so i dont know if you can install from the terminal with it
<Dot> maby i could pastebin my x and you could deal with the compoziting stuff
<Dot> cus neither compiz or beryl work
<NICKA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39398/
<Dot> same prob with both
<Shadow_mil> how do I ripe CDs as mp3s with sound juicer?
<NICKA> line 09
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<craigbass1976> Anyone good with nfs sharing?  I've got a remote share mounted, but all the permissions read        ?--------- ? ? ? ?
<harrisony1> Dot, what gfx card and pastebin your xorg config
<harrisony1> triplah, can you get terminal up
<triplah> harrisony1, sure.
<Dot> s3savage supersavage
<harrisony1> triplah, so you can boot into the edgy cd and get a terminal of some sort?
<Dot> and where is Xorg.config located again?
<LameBMX> roflmao ... luv ... no bottom task bar ... minimize really takes thing to the min
<Dot> /usr/share?
<harrisony1> errr...um....
<NICKA> any ideas harrisony1
<harrisony1> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LameBMX> Dot, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dot> thx
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<LameBMX> Dot, i think ... X then tab should fill in the right folder for ya
<triplah> harrisony1, yeah thats not a problem. i have nfi about installing ubuntu from the CLI though
<b^j> anyone ever use xfs_growfs?
<harrisony1> NICKA, no idea seems really strange try killall the vmnet- processors and try the config
<netboix> Is there a way to find out what is causing my 6.10 to freeze up? screen locks etc.. requires a hard reboot... are there logs I can look at or anything to see where to start?
<Dot> didnt
<harrisony1> triplah, you could try install the official nvidia drivers
<Dot> got it anyway
<sokrates> Ha2,I think you need to check your locale
<harrisony1> netboix, yes there are in /var/log
<triplah> harrisony1, yeah i guess its looking that way ta
<marty> mp4 files won't play in Firefox - I've just installed a couple packages, xine and mplayer-plugins... still no luck.
<netboix> harrisony1: where should i look in log?
<NICKA> how do i kill it
<NICKA> do this "killall vmnet-"
<h3xis> marty, do you have w32codecs installed?
<harrisony1> no because there are a few try
<marty> h3xis, I tried installing it via apt-get, but it couldn't find the package
<harrisony1> marty, did you install mplayer-firefox-plugin
<h3xis> marty, there's your problem.
<Dot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39399/
<Dot> here
<harrisony1> and w32codecs in plf
<marty> harrisony1, apt-get can't find that package
<marty> plf
<h3xis> plf is a repo
<marty> I enabled all the repositories included by default... what more needs to be done?
<h3xis> marty, plf is not there by default
<netboix> Which log would I look in to see why the os is locking up after about 20 min of usage.
<harrisony1> marty, add deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<harrisony1> netboix, it depends what is auctually crashing try look for xorg and gnome
<marty> I've never heard of that repo
<harrisony1> marty, it aint official as it " PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk"
<harrisony1> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<harrisony1> Dot, ATI,nVidia or intel gfx
<harrisony1> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dot> S3savage
<harrisony1> !headache
<ubotu> headache: Tool to manage license notes of source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-8 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 224 kB
<harrisony1> ???what manafacture
<Dot> s3 savage
<Dot> thats the name of the manufacture
<harrisony1> never heard of, brb off to google
<Dot> and supersavage is the name
<Dot> ya lol
<netboix> harrisony1: where would I look i have a xorg.0.log file.
<Dot> ibm thinkpad t23 gfx card lol
<harrisony1> down the bottem netboix
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<NineTeen67Comet> phuquin' e-mail servers are a pain! .. wt-fiddle sticks? .. All I want is .. sudo aptitude install blah blah and blah .. edit a couple config files and point Evolution at it to snag the stuff .. sheez!
<netboix> harrisony1: it looks like  the last thing it has id readeonsave screen(2) before that though it is trying to open and not able to open /dev/wacom/ which i thought i had disabled..
<b^j> i extended a pv using lvm, it is formatted xfs.  when i try to use xfs_growfs it doesn't increase in size.  any ideas?
* NineTeen67Comet but no .. start this, enable that, make this, check that, route this through that and over this, secure that block this but not that and round robbin those to receive them things right there .. then you can start setting up the mail server/client ..
<Ha2> To type  I need to hit shift and then the  button TWICE< not once. Similarly for , I need to hit it twice. How do I fix this? Keyboard layout no doubt, but how/where?
<Ha2> Also, Python doesnt recognise the   as quotes, so I cant do strings in it = major issue
<Ha2> Help me please.
<harrisony1> Ha2, try the forums if noone answers here
<Dot> did you find anything :] 
<_goofy_> how do i check if ipv6 is running
<triplah> harrisony1, so i'm guessing i need to install ubuntu from the command line some how, then once it is installed, get into the system and install the latest nvidia drivers. the biggest problem now is that i dont know how to install ubuntu from the command line :)
<xcbxbxcv> Ha2: try in your xorg.conf and/or your DE settings (System->Preferences in gnome)
<harrisony1> !alternatecd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<cld2> real stupid question here but do I need a different disk other then 6.10 server for installing server on an amd64 box?
<marty> harrisony1, how do I get the key for that repo?
<Nontitle> !desktopcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<triplah> Ha2, how does python not recognise " " as quotes?
<harrisony1> cld2, you need a amd64 disc
<Ha2> Because they arent quotes
<cld2> harrisony1: why am I having a hell of a time finding a link to an amd64 server iso for 6.10? thanks.
<Nontitle> wouldn't ' ' be quotes?
<harrisony1> marty, i dont know it isnt necessary
<Ha2> Um... they even come up as incorrect in spellcheckers and such, and it replaces them with real quotes
<marty> harrisony1, I got a message saying the public key isn't available
<netboix>  it looks like the last thing in my xorg.0.log file  it has id readeonsave screen(2) before that though it is trying to open and not able to open /dev/wacom/ which i thought i had disabled..
<harrisony1> Dot, you might have to try #ubuntu-xgl
<Ha2> my  and  characters arent real quotes or apostrophes
<triplah> python uses " ",  ' ', """ """ or ''' ''' as quotes
<harrisony1> marty, ignore it
<harrisony1> cld2, ill look
<triplah> Ha2, ouch. fix your terminal
<cld2> harrisony1: ill tell you why, its because im retarded. sorry to bug you
<balutix> 'ello im having some issues on my video card driver.  (ati radeon 9000) i "think" i have it installed. but doesnt seem like it.
<cld2> harrisony1: my little drop down on the mirrors link wasnt working.
<Ha2> Its not my terminal
<gephalt> Hi again, am able to see the network adapter now . problem is i can't ping to the windows machine (also the gateway). both have static IPs. what could possibly be the problem?
<Ha2> Its my keyboard
<harrisony1> balutix, do you have the ati drivers and what problems
<Dot> k thanks for all the help (fish)
<gephalt> Funnily enough, i can ping out to the linux box.
<Ha2> Theyre like that in terminal, OO.o, Gaim everything
<triplah> :\
<marty> harrisony1, this repo is slow  :(
<xcbxbxcv> Ha2: does it act the same way from a different VT, i.e. not in X?
<HighLife> #ubuntu-kernel
<HighLife> ahhh
<Ha2> VT?
<harrisony1> marty, it aint mine and many people use it and they dont have the server power like archive.ubuntu.com
<Nontitle> pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Ha2> They work differently (correctly) in Windoze, if it means anything
<harrisony1> cld2, any mirror you really want
<Dot> #xgl is dead
<balutix> im trying to get some games to work on wine., and wow just doesnt start.. from what they told me on the #winehq  it is not wine thats the problem but my current video driver.
<Nontitle> !VT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nontitle> lol darn
<harrisony1> !vt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xcbxbxcv> if you hold dowb ctrl + alt and press F1 you'll go to a terminal, alt + F7 will bring you back to X.
<harrisony1> Dot, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<balutix> how can i find a driver for ATI radeon 9000 that is compatible with ubuntu?
<harrisony1> oh your in it lol
<harrisony1> balutix,
* NineTeen67Comet off to beat my server with a 20# sledge hammer until it sub-misses to my email wishes ..
<harrisony1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dot> i got it now
<Dot> i meant no one was there lol
<Ha2> Same way in not X
<Ha2> [terminal, in other words] 
<b^j> when i run xfs_growfs my fs doesn't seem to grow properly, can anyone help m3
<Ha2> SO no one has any ideas how to re-configure my keyboard so I get Real quotes?
<bruenig> funny dots
<harrisony1> !remapkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remapkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> Ha2, tried on the forum?
<Ha2> Not yet
<harrisony1> !remapping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remapping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> cld2, http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-server-amd64.iso try that
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<harrisony1> bruenig, haha i think it rejected you
<harrisony1> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bruenig> harrisony1, that was directed at you
<Ha2> Hah
<harrisony1> bruenig, it rejected you, i laughed i tried it rejected me
<bruenig> harrisony1, I was trying to tell you to stop fishing
<harrisony1> fishing...i like fish?
<bruenig> fishing, just throwing stuff out there to see if the bot knows something abou tit
<bruenig> if you wish to do that, do it by /msg
<bruenig> although the room is pretty slow right now so it doesn't really matter
<bruenig> gets annoying when there is a lot of action though
<harrisony1> bruenig, i was trying to help someone about remapping keys and i dont know if the bot has a search function
<bruenig> yeah, just do /msg ubotu whatever
<bruenig> that is why I triggered that so that you would then know that it existed
<superkirbyartist> Hi, I am using pretty old laptop (266mhz, 2GB HD, 172MB RAM), I have Windows 98, I cannot boot from CD even though I selected "CD-ROM" in BIOS Settings.  I would appreciate any help.
<balutix> "To disable Composite you must edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, so add these lines at the end of xorg.conf:" how do i edit a file?
<omg> spam.
<ewook> superkirbyartist, have you verified that the cd is bootable?
<harrisony1> spam?
<slicky> just installed drapper LAMP on my server.. and when its about to boot the kernel.. it just hangs.. :\
<xcbxbxcv> balutix: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<superkirbyartist> ewook: It is Xubuntu live CD, it reads files when I use Windows 98 on laptop.
<harrisony1> slicky, whats specs
<slicky> and the harddrive sounds like krrr.. just before it hangs
<slicky> specs?
<Music_Shuffle> lol. THAT's not a good sign.
<Music_Shuffle> >_<
<con-man> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LameBMX> ewwww
<qwarrior> any help would be apppreciated, can I compile a specific network driver in Ubuntu?
<harrisony1> comp specs
<crimsun> qwarrior: generally, yes.
<LameBMX> qwarrior, you can find out better by trying lol
<slicky> harrisony1: like a p3 800 with a 20gb hd?
<qwarrior> just bought a edimax pcmcia card, worked for a few minutes then my laptop froze up
<LameBMX> i know its possible .. but too many unknowns to say if it will work lol
<superkirbyartist> Sorry CP crashed.
<plypkie> qwarrior: what kernel version?
<marty> harrisony1, it still isn't working
<slicky> ah, ill just install it on the other hd.. :\
<netboix> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marty> I can't view this video
<qwarrior> ubuntu dapper drake, will check in a few
<qwarrior> kernel ver 2.6.15-23-386
<ewook> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mitrovarr> I need the installer to boot up with a different kernel than it tries to
<mitrovarr> it boots up 2.6.17-10-generic but I need it to boot up with 686 or 386 instead
<cafuego_> What is the command to let me pick which locales to generate?
<bruenig> mitrovarr, why
<cafuego_> mitrovarr: No, generic is what you want.
<mitrovarr> bruenig:  A bug in the 64-bit kernel causes a panic with my hardware
<mitrovarr> bruenig:  Specifically, "i8042.c:  Can't read CTR while initializing i8042."
<cafuego_> that's yer keybd controller
<mitrovarr> cafuego:   USB or PS/2?
<cafuego_> mitrovarr: ps2
<cafuego_> mitrovarr: well, generic serio actually
<marty> I can't play an mp4 file, can someone help me?
<technel> I downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 about 3-5 weeks ago. As I recall, it was labeled as a beta release, but now I look at the site and it advertises 6.10 as a regular release. Is the one on the site now the same as the one I downloaded a few weeks ago?
<mitrovarr> cafuego:  I fear we have a hardware problem here
<mitrovarr> cafuego:  My motherboard doesn't support USB keyboards; it says it does, but they don't work until the OS picks up support.
<mitrovarr> cafuego:  So it's got both a ps/2 and a USB keyboard hooked up.
<cafuego_> mitrovarr: Did you enable usb hid support in the bios?
<mitrovarr> cafuego:  Yes.
<fokuslee> hi can someone look at my messed up partition real quick?
<mitrovarr> cafuego:  It doesn't help.  The keyboards work if you unplug/plug them in during boot, but that's it.  It's just a crappy buggy motherboard from MSI.
<cafuego_> mitrovarr: any bios updates available?
<mitrovarr> cafuego:  Yes and no.  Yes, they're available, but they're beta and break other stuff.
<harrisony1> marty, did you install w32codecs
<marty> harrisony1, yes I did.
<harrisony1> and install mplayer
<marty> Whoa, netsplit.
<crimsun_> ah crap.
<marty> harrisony1, yep done
<LameBMX> hold on fellas
<LameBMX> what is a gam_server
<harrisony1> what the spam bot!
<marty> Or are we getting spammed?
<marty> Whoa, yep.
<marty> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<harrisony1> !admins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metroman> Hi guys! We missed you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<oyxftaedo> !op
<jqoqnghrnou> !op
<nefvqdnepf> !op
<[SADDAMHUSSEIN] > !op
<[SADDAMHUSSEIN] > !op
<jqoqnghrnou> !op
<nefvqdnepf> !op
<oyxftaedo> !op
<oyxftaedo> !op
<nefvqdnepf> !op
<jqoqnghrnou> !op
<[SADDAMHUSSEIN] > !op
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by DBO
<marty> ;)
<h3xis> is it just #ubuntu?
<harrisony1> yeah they said op and what +m and +r
<marty> harrisony1, any ideas?
<NICKA> j
<harrisony1> errrr im thinking
<marty> I downloaded the file, and it isn't playing in regular mplaye
<BHSPitLappy> "* [SADDAMHUSSEIN]  has quit (Client Quit)"  :S
<marty> mplayer*
<DBO> BHSPitLappy, just bots
<balutix> what does "ln -sf dash /bin/sh" really do. as i use the commando but nothing happends.
<madman91> HOW DO I :: request a new ip address.. so i can skip the rapidshare download limit
<harrisony1> marty, whats the error
<DBO> madman91, you cant, your ISP controls that
<marty> madman91, google other solutions to skipping that limit
<tonyyarusso> fyi, if it's a netsplit most clients say *netsplit* or something, _and_ the nicks make sense.  If you see that many joins of randomized nicks, get ready to call us asap just in case :)
<harrisony1> madman91 warez=bad!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<marty> I know of a javascript injectiong that'd work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<marty> harrisony1, one moment
<netboix> does anyone use flgrx?
<harrisony1> and you need a dynamic ip and for god sake just buy a premium account
<marty> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<richard__> does anyone here know how to uninstall vmware player/server? :P
<marty> Ah, it's opening with totem
<netboix> err fglrx
<fokuslee>  hi can someone look at my messed up partition real quick?
<harrisony1> fokuslee, sure
<harrisony1> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<madman91> harrisony1: who says its warez
<fokuslee> harrisonyl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39403/
<fokuslee> thx
<balutix> what does "ln -sf dash /bin/sh" really do. as i use the commando but nothing happends.
<madman91> DBO: so what is everyone talking about?
<mat__> why does it do this:cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<marty> Error opening the selected video output device, from mplayer
<madman91> marty: is it impossible to do it in linux ?
<marty> madman91, no
<wikijeff> Is there a limitation on what USB drives work with ubuntu? I'd like to purchase this one, but would like to be sure that it will work. http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Traveler-Flash-DTI-1GB/dp/B000AV14M2/sr=1-1/qid=1167449940/ref=sr_1_1/104-4894288-8747105?ie=UTF8&s=pc
<marty> madman91, just google "rapidshare javascript"
<harrisony1> wikijeff, most work
<dubious9> wikijeff, if it's usb, it should work.  I've never had a problem
<IsenMike> hello
<dubious9> hola
<ken> Good Morning! :)
<marty> harrisony1, I'm thinking of giving Automatix a shot
<IsenMike> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu, automatix | marty
<ubotu> marty: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fokuslee> automatix is awesome
<wikijeff> dubious9, harrisony1: ok thanks
<IsenMike> I'm trying to install it on a separate HDD from my windows install
<mat__> cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<harrisony1> marty, yeah automatix will prob work
<mat__> sorry what causes that
<metroman> Uh oh. I used Automatix.
<ken> marty: I recommend not using any kind of scripts as they just delay the reading that you would have to do one day, when you get into trouble with these lousy scripts. So please go through the Ubuntu docs, and do the needful after its just "sudo apt-get blah blah blah blah".
<dubious9> why not easy ubuntu?  I've heard some iffy things about automatix
<metroman> How do I install new fonts?
<harrisony1> !restrictedformats
<marty> ...yeah, already gone through all of that
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<technel> I downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 about 3-5 weeks ago. As I recall, it was labeled as a beta release, but now I look at the site and it advertises 6.10 as a regular release. Is the one on the site now the same as the one I downloaded a few weeks ago?
<marty> Maybe it's an issue with viewing Quicktime files?
<dubious9> IsenMike, so what's the problem?
<marty> But quicktime should be supported by mplay
<marty> So I read, at least.
<ken> metroman: Open Nautilus and enter fonts:///, and then drag and drop the font that you downloaded
<harrisony1> technel, 6.10 has been stable since october
<harrisony1> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<IsenMike> after I get through the install, I change my bios boot priority to boot from the drive I've installed ubuntu on, but instead of booting I get the oh-so-descriptive "error loading operating system" message
<marty> Grr, I really dislike the pompous nature of the Linux community... :/
<dubious9> marty, yeah mplayer supports quicktime, but only if you have the codecs installed.
<harrisony1> marty, quicktime can be iffy
<technel> harrisony1, Oh, ok, cool! Thanks
<marty> harrisony1, thanks for your help so far.
<Madpilot> technel, if you've kept up the updates for the beta release, you now run the full release
<marty> dubious9, what's the package name?
<ken> marty: Use VLC media player for quick time files
<marty> ken, ultimately, mplayer needs to play them
<dubious9> marty, mplayer?
<marty> so that they can be viewed in firefox.
<ken> dubious9: !mplayer
<ken> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<marty> Yeah, already installed mplayer and the firefox plugins
<cjavier> I'm trying to follow http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/DEBIAN_Compiling_VDR_Source_Packages, they use svn-buildpackage, but I need to aply some patches to the vdr source, any help how can I do this? at what time and how should I patch the source?
<ablyss> the 3gp quicktime format isn't available in vlc for anyone whos intrested
<madman91> marty:  i cant find anything that uses java script.. i see the "skip wait time" as in the 40 seconds... but not the download limit
<dubious9> ken, thanks but I was just taking a guess at the package name at mplayer ;P
<ablyss> actually, the video format is... sorry
<dubious9> turns out it's called mplayer ;)
<harrisony1> madman91, get a premium account or get your "friends" to upload to a real file host
* ablyss goes back to his corner
<marty> So, any other ideas on getting this mp4 file to play?
<ken> !vlc | marty
<ubotu> marty: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<harrisony1> marty, errrr 1 moment
<balutix> hmm. Generating package: Ubuntu/edgy
<balutix> Requested package is not supported.
<balutix> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<balutix>  how come?
<madman91> harrisony1: thats plan b and c
<dubious9> marty, I'd try vlc or mplayer.
<madman91> harrisony1: im on plan A
<IsenMike> can anybody help me try and figure out what's going wrong with my install?
<marty> dubious9, yes, I've already said it needs to work in mplayer, which I already have installed
<harrisony1> i like vlc i must say
<marty> I like VLC, too.
<marty> But I'm trying to get this to work in Firefox, as a plugin
<fokuslee> harrisonyl did u get a chance to read my pastebin?
<dubious9> marty, ah, have you installed the embedded plugin?
<marty> dubious9, what's the package name?
<ken> Anyway to troubleshoot extremely SLOW booting time with Ubuntu 6.10? I am running AMD Athlon 2600 XP+, 512RAM, 128MB GPU, 160GB HDD. The splash screens load-up bar freezes at 1/4 place, and stays there for considerable amount of time. Before, the booting bar filled up more or less at a uniform speed. What could be the problem of extremely slow boot-ups? please help
<dubious9> mozilla-mplayer
<marty> Yep, already installed.
<dubious9> does it work from the command line?
<marty> It looks like Firefox is trying to use totem, though, oddly enough.
<mitrovarr> well, I tried messing with the keyboard settings.  Does anyone know how to change which kernel the installer uses to boot?  Someone who was here last time said that this wa a bug in the amd64 kernels and wouldn't affect the 686 and 386 ones.
<marty> dubious9, does what work from the command line
<cafuego_> marty: that's not odd, that's default behaviour
<marty> cafuego, how is it changed, then?
<MistaED> ken: that section is usually filesystem checking afaik, or maybe modprobing of hardware, have you added any hardware recently? even if it's a usb device
<marty> Though, I'm not sure that it's necessary to change it.
<cafuego_> marty: change media plugins (your alternative would be mplayer)
<dubious9> hmm... maybe there are conflicting plugin packages.  what does about:config say in FF?  Oh, and does mplayer play the mp4 from the commandline, or just having trouble in FF?
<IsenMike> I tell the install program to wipe the entire spare drive and install on that, the installation seems to go off without a hitch, but when I try and boot from that drive, I get "error loading operating system"
<marty> dubious9, when I try opening the downloaded mp4 in mplayer, it won't play
<marty> I said that before, too.
<marty> ;)
<ken> dubious9: cafuego: If i am having totem-plugin, vlc-plugin, mplayer-plugin for MOzilla firefox, and they show in "about:plugins". How do i tell fiefox to use one plugin in preference over to the other one?
<ken> MistaED: No hardware added
<cafuego_> ken: boot recovery mode and it will show you what it's doing
<cafuego_> ken: I do it by removing the totem plugin altogether
<ken> cafuego_: And if it takes a long time at a certain process what am i supposed to do? It certainly is taking quite long to boot :(
<dubious9> marty, are there a couple of entries for quicktime in /usr/lib/codec?
<ken> cafuego_: OK
<dmc_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nix_ferret> Is the bit-depth setting in the xorg.conf file or is there a gui for it?
<dubious9> er /usr/lib/codecs
<cafuego_> ken: Then you'll eat least know which bit is taking a long time and you cna take it from there.
<DigitalNinja> Is there a simple way to add multimedia support in Dapper?
<ken> nix_ferret: xorg.conf
<marty> dubious9, yes there are a couple files with "Quicktime" in their name in that folder
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, easyubuntu
<Xal2> Hi
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: Doesn't work
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, what are you trying to do?
<Xal2> I need to reinstall grub. I tried grub-install /dev/sda but it doesnt work.
<MistaED> ken: the ext3 filsystem does a fs check after 30 days, or after 30 mounts so it's probably that
<metroman> How do I make Ubuntu read/write a NTFS partition?
<ken> cafuego_: Ok so from the GRUB i should select recovery mode and observe the weird commands it throws at me? :)
<harrisony1> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cafuego_> DigitalNinja: give it  apay rise
<Xal2> I get "not found or not a block device*
<cafuego_> kenyup
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: We tried to use it woudn't install W32 stuff
<ken> !ntfs : metroman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs : metroman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> !ntfs | metroman
<ubotu> metroman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IsenMike> still waiting for some help... can someone at least point me in the right direction? trying to install dapper on a separate HDD from windows
<Intangir> what was that linux tool to scan someones open ports?
<h3xis> Intangir, nmap
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: I've had good and bad luck with easyubuntu
<Intangir> thx
<dubious9> marty, hmmm... have you tried looking at the debug output from mplayer?
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, so you're trying to get wmv's and the like to work?
<harrisony1> IsenMike, run the installed and when the partioner come up choose edit partition table and then choose the 2nd hdd
<marty> dubious9, how would I do that?  How do I play a file from the command line
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: Yup!
<metroman> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ken> IsseMike: Have you changed the HDDs ports or changed them by making them master/slave AFTER the install?
<dubious9> marty, are you familiar with the console?
<marty> dubious9, yes, hrm just figured it out
<marty> It works from the command line, but not from the GUI.
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, what are you trying to play the wmv with?
<IsenMike> ken: nope, nothing changed after install
<ken> IsenMike: Do you get GRUB?
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: Well, we can't play anything because we don't have the codec. I've got it working on other systems but I used esyubuntu
<dubious9> marty, the mplayer mozilla plugin is still skechy at best.  I find that a lot of stuff doesn't work.  I just wind up downloading them
<IsenMike> harrisony1: I have tried that... would there be any specific settings that installing on a separate HDD needs?
<marty> dubious9, I _did_ download it.
<IsenMike> ken: nope, all I get when it tries to boot up is the message "error loading operating system"
<marty> It still won't play via the GUI
<marty> I right click, open with mplayer
<marty> No go.
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, *anything*?  As in, you can't play avi's or video at all?  or just windows stuff
<mgardner> hello all, I have a question about running configure with the build-essentials.  It bails on me when it gets to GTK+ checking
<ken> IsenMike: OK, there are no seperate setting for doing a seperate HDD install! I am having windows/ubuntu one two seperate HDDS
<harrisony1> IsenMike, settings??
<mgardner> shouldn't gtk+ stuff be around?
<ken> IsenMike: Tell me which is the master and which is the slave?
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by LoRez
<harrisony1> mgardner, what you trying to cinouke'\
<dubious9> marty, ok so now you can just play it from the console.  or install the mplayer-gui to play it
<IsenMike> ken: is the message "Error loading operating system" something that Ubuntu would be likely to give?  Or is that my bios talking?
<harrisony1> *compile
<mgardner> ya
<marty> dubious9, yes, clearly I've already done that
<harrisony1> what prog
<marty> It won't WORK within the GUI.
<marty> It's saying it can't open the selected output device
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: We can't do any multimedia because we don't have the codecs
<dubious9> marty, when you say GUI, do you mean the mplayer GUI or firefox?
<ken> IsenMike: Tell me is Windows-master or Ubuntu is master?
<IsenMike> ken: I have three drives total.  The windows drive is on an SATA channel.  The Linux drive is the slave on the second IDE chain
<tonyyarusso> LoRez: Something coming?
<harrisony1> mgardner, what program you compiling
<marty> mplayer
<mgardner> harrisony1: http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<marty> Why would I refer to Firefox as Mplayer?
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, that doesn't sound right, you should be able to open free codecs no prob.
<mgardner> harrisony1: FSV
<ken> IsenMike: And you installed GRUB on Ubuntu's HDD or Window's HDD?
<marty> I can't open the mp4 file in mplayer.
<marty> via the GUI.
<balutix> detected version of X does not have a matching 'x710' directory
<balutix> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<balutix>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install]      where can i find the X_version and where is the <xdir>?
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by LoRez
<marty> But it works fine in the command line
<dmc_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LoRez> tonyyarusso: stupid lag from huge kline queue
<fokuslee> Hi could someone look at my messed up partition?
<tonyyarusso> LoRez: ah
<IsenMike> ken: I don't know anything about GRUB.  I went through the ubuntu installer and told it to install everything on the slave drive of the second IDE chain
<dubious9> marty, oh, sorry, I was a bit confused.  I thought you were trying to get it to work via the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<BHSPitLappy> Is it possible to save a list of all the packages installed in synaptic, so that those packages may be easily re-installed on a different system? I know this is possible for current CHANGES, but what about your overall selection of installed programs?
<marty> That comes later - it's the ultimate goal.
<harrisony1> mgardner, can you pastebin the errors ..infact paste bin everything (as infrome build-essentual to the end)
<brandon_> what can i do if my system seems laggy?
<IsenMike> ken: possible it installed GRUB on the master drive of that chain?
<mgardner> harrisony1: I'm getting that right now, one sec
<harrisony1> who ever had the messed up partition yes ill look
<nalioth> BHSPitLappy: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<dubious9> marty, ok I see.  wierd.
<marty> It says, error opening the selected video_out device
<ken> IsenMike: You know how to make a HDD master/slave?
<fokuslee> harrisonyl lol soo many pplz need ur help
<fokuslee> harrisony1,  thx in advance
<BHSPitLappy> nalioth, nifty. thanks.
<IsenMike> ken: as in, whether it is first or second on the IDE cable?
<fokuslee> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946031#post1946031
<harrisony1> fokuslee, yes its very hard typing and trying to help everyone
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, is there anything in /usr/lib/codecs?
<ken> IsenMike: You know about the jumpers in a HDD, that you can change to make a driver master-slave?
<mgardner> harrisony1: here is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39408/
<IsenMike> ken: yeah... pretty sure this one is set to cable-select... should it be set differently?
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: I don't have to look because we didn't install them. Can't have what you didn't install
<M06w> how do i set up my wireless card to connect to a wpa encrypted network
<marty> IsenMike, both should be set to CS, in your case
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: We need to know how you install them with out using easyubuntu
<harrisony1> fokuslee, /dev/hda1 is an extended partition so the first logical partition, /dev/hda5, should be at the beginning of that extended partition. Therefore, you have two logical partitions, /dev/hda5 & /dev/hda6
<harrisony1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1946041&postcount=2
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, oookay.  Well, there are a bunch on the mplayer website.  That's how I did it in the old days ;)
<IsenMike> marty: I believe they are
<harrisony1> mgardner, errr
<LameBMX> what u tryin to do digip1mp
<ken> IsenMike: Do this, make Ubuntu's HDD as Master and windoze as slave and then try to boot-up the PC
<dubious9> IsenMike, have you tried going into the bios setup right when the computer starts to see which drive is the master?
<IsenMike> ken: the windows drive is an SATA drive, it's not on the same chain as the drive I'm trying to install to, which is IDE
<marty> Gah, I can't deal with this
<dubious9> ken, won't that screw with window's bootloader?
<dubious9> or can grub deal with that?
<marty> dubious9, GRUB can deal with that
<IsenMike> the other drive that is mastered to the drive I'm trying to install to is just a data drive... my main system drive is SATA
<M06w> does grub stand for something, or is it just a random word
<ken> dubious9: My windows runs as slave, the Windows HDD never knows that it is slave GRUB simply chainloads the windows bootloader
<LameBMX> grub can handle it .. but i think you gotta remap the drive order before windows boots viz grub
<ken> IsenMike: Sorry, i can't help you anymore
<fokuslee> harrisony1,  so there is nothing wron rite?
<LameBMX> but it dont matter cuz IDE & SATA controller fudges stuff up in bios
<dubious9> M06w, huh, never really though about it ;)
<harrisony1> mgardner, try install libgtk2.0-dev
<marty> mplayer won't work in GUI, says it can't open the selected video_out
<IsenMike> ken: am I confusing my terms here?  SATA drives aren't master or slave, right?  It's just one drive connected by one cord to the mobo.
<harrisony1> fokuslee, as that forum members post said no everyones partitions are like that
<M06w> hey dubious, do you know how to set up the wireless?
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: There is a way to install the packages for all the codecs. Mp3 etc...
<SurfnKid> hi does anyone know anytning about the ./thumbnails folder?
<SurfnKid> would it hurt if I delete the contents
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: I'm searching. For some strange reason no one knows how to do this
<SurfnKid> its taking up a s*** load of space
<harrisony1> SurfnKid, nup
<fokuslee> harrisonyl ok thx thx
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, hmm... maybe there's something in the non-free repository
<fokuslee> : )
<M06w> last time i set it up i had to edit some files to make the wpa work, but that was a distro ago
<cafuego_> IsenMike: Yeah, they're kinda all masters.
<harrisony1> SurfnKid, but it will regenerate it self so you can turn off thumbnails in naultilus
<harrisony1> and mgardner install libgtk1.2-dev as well
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> ok
<Xbehave> surfn id guess it wouldnt but if u use thumnail previews it will slow down opening folders that have them as it will fill them again
<skarface> is there a command that will tell me about the processor?
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: I've tried all kinds of stuff. Not there. Need to add extra repositories
<harrisony1> mgardner, then try recompile it again :)
<IsenMike> so does ubuntu have to boot from a master drive?
<M06w> no
<LameBMX> IsenMike, no
<SurfnKid> Xbehave, i see
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, ok, what are you using to try and open the files?
<LameBMX> IsenMike, you would be much better off to trust ubuntu to make and install to space on your sata drive
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: I'm not trying to open the files. I'm trying to get the codecs and the applications to open the files
<SurfnKid> harrisony1, thanks man
<M06w> why does ubuntu fail at self partitioning external(usb) drives
<mwalker_mewconsu> i just reinstalled Ubuntu, how do I enable all repositories?
<masked> is the ipw3945 driver that is inclded with edgy from kernel sources, and/or does it use the built-in ieee 80211 stack from the kernel?
<ken> IsenMike: I can't be of any more help to you as a SATA drive is not something i am familiar with
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: There is a long list of software that needs to be installed before you can do any multimedia
<IsenMike> there isn't any space on the SATA drive... and it's already partitioned.  I guess I could move stuff around though
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, oh ok.  Are you on hoary, or dapper?
<LameBMX> IsenMike, what about movin stuff to that ide drive?
<harrisony1> SurfnKid, thats why were here, to help!
<SurfnKid> hehe of course
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: dapper
<LameBMX> IsenMike, its not good to have stuff you want to keep on the same harddrive as a windows install
<violot> Any idea why my friend would get: nidswrapper: No Version found when running ndiswrappere in Edgy?
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, is there nothing installed under Applications->Sound & Video?
<LameBMX> IsenMike, or a nix install as far as im concerned
<masked> anyone know?
<harrisony1> violot, doing what
<violot> Just running "nidwrapper"
<violot> We installed the -utils and -common packages
<harrisony1> !nidwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nidwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masked> violot: cos ndiswrapper is crap
<violot> How do I get the connection then?
<masked> get a real wifi card
<IsenMike> lameBMX: all of my data is on a separate partition on the system drive, so if I need to reformat I only loose the os
<harrisony1> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: You don't get it. I don't have any codecs installed. How can I play an mp3 file if I don't have the software to play an mp3 file
<violot> It's my friends
<masked> violot: what sort of card is it?
<dubious9> IsenMike, I like that approach.
<masked> sioif your going to use linux, use hardware that is supported by it.
<LameBMX> IsenMike, dont trust windows to handle partitions correctly .. i already made that mistake myself one
<LameBMX> once
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by LoRez
<IsenMike> i'm noticing now that it's in an "extended" partition, though, which, I believe, means that changing the partition structure to add linux to it is going to be sort of a pain, yes?
<dubious9> DigitalNinja, well you should be able to open a bunch of stuff without having to install anything extra from the default install.  Do you have a couple sample mp3 that you want to play/
<LameBMX> can we say between sector bounderies .. then gentoo overwrote the mft because it didnt know that half a sector was a different partition
<masked> is the ipw3945 driver that is inclded with edgy from kernel sources, and/or does it use the built-in ieee 80211 stack from the kernel?
<LameBMX> thats what i get for using windows tools lol
<violot> masked: I'm trying two ones, one for my friend, one for my dad (Our laptop)
<dmc_> !ogg DigitalNinja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogg DigitalNinja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dmc_> !orgg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orgg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masked> violot: what are they!?
<violot> Netgear USB something (Lemme check) and Belkin 54g
<dmc_> !vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<masked> violot: you need prism, atheros or orinoco chipsets.  the rest are a waste of time.
<violot> Netgear WG111 USB
<harrisony1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats has ogg
<dmc_> DigitalNinja:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<violot> *Sigh*
<DigitalNinja> dubious9: Ubuntu won't play an mp3 file. You need to install the mp3
<DigitalNinja> codec
<masked> violot: take it in te cash converters and tell them it's worth $100
<dubious9> mp3!
<IsenMike> can anybody explain to me (or point me in the direction of a site that explains) the differences between "logical," "primary," and "extended" partitions?
<dubious9> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<violot> masked, it's not.  They'll just go back to Windows
<dmc_> DigitalNinja:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<masked> violot: well, too bad.
<masked> violot: ndiswrapper is a waste of time imho.
<kyncani> IsenMike: wikipedia i guess ?
<brandon_> how can I install wine?
<violot> So basically the companies are assholes for not creating Linux drivers/releasing source code...
<h3xis> no
<masked> violot: yeah, and most the other chipsets are shit anyway
<h3xis> they dont have to release them
<violot> They should.
<violot> They are immoral.
<h3xis> that's debateable
<violot> Yes, I am an extremist.
<alexander_> sup all
<nix_ferret> such language... good work.
<violot> Yes, I side with RMS
<M06w> how do i get the install files for ndiswrapper for edgy from this computer to my ubuntu computer, if this is windows, and i dont have any blank CDs
<h3xis> when did RMS say all companies should be forced to provide drivers for linux?
<dubious9> brandon_, sudo apt-get install wine
<alexander_> when installing ubuntu 64bit to mac intel machine do i delete all partitions? inc EFI boot?
<dubious9> brandon_, what are you trying to run?
<masked> lol
<seamus7> Hi.. i have an Intel Pro Wireless 3945 ... it's not being recognized in my Edgy installation .. at some points in installing various software I have gotten this error: Warning: Module ........ ipw3945.ko is not an elf object
<brandon_> counter-strike/steam
<violot> M06w, I transferred it by pen drive
<brandon_> E: wine package has no candidates
<violot> Although they didn't work, I transferred it by pen drive
<M06w> I have one of those, but its ntfs, or whatever that is
<violot> Mine is too
<nix_ferret> brandon_, I think I used automatix, but it not looked apon well here...
<Madpilot> !info wine
<M06w> so it would still load, even without samba?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<nix_ferret> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<violot> ?
<violot> Just plug in the flash drive
<Madpilot> brandon_, do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<brandon_> what is automatix?
<brandon_> i don't think so
<Madpilot> ubotu, universe | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brandon_> actually i have all repos enabled
<M06w> well i'l try that
<LameBMX> IsenMike, check pm
<dubious9> brandon_, I'm not sure that wine supports that.  But I'm pretty sure cedega does.  http://www.transgaming.com
<Madpilot> brandon_, if you've got Universe enabled, you should be able to apt-get wine
<cockroach> is it normal that the ubuntu installer takes several hours just to install the base system? (it's just a k6-III, but still...)
<dubious9> brandon_, cedega isn't free, but you can get the binary for 5 bucks last I checked.
<brandon_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<brandon_> i'd like wine
<Xbehave> if you go to the wine website you can see the guide to get cs working, its not too hard, if that fails you can go back and look at the other options
<DigitalNinja> What happened to freecontrib
<brandon_> first i need wine though
<tonyyarusso> !plf | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<dubious9> brandon_, wine is good for stuff that isn't 3d intensive.  if you want to get it working, I'd suggest cedega
<winmutt> hi
<winmutt> how can i install ubuntu without a cdrom and no terminal?
<brandon_> i want to use wine
<brandon_> GAH!
<winmutt> mount the alternate cd?
<Xbehave> your best of going to winehq 1st seing if its worth it, ive had cs worknig in wine no problems
<winmutt> wine sucks
<winmutt> cedega got my money
<winmutt> what a waste
<brandon_> wow
<LameBMX> ummm you system is pretty crashed if you dont have a terminal winmutt
<dubious9> Xbehave, ok great.  I didn't know that.  I just know that cedega tends to have better support for games.
<brandon_> what does this mean.. Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Xbehave> also at winehq (i think) you can add the wine repo to get the latest wine
<LameBMX> cedega rocked last time i used it
<brandon_> do I need something else first?
<LameBMX> but thats been a while ago
<brandon_> what does this mean.. Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Madpilot> brandon_, usually, it means there is something wrong with your sources.list - could yo pastebin that?
<Xbehave> dubious, cedega is wine with support and people getting it working for you,(i think never installed it myself) but at the core its just wine
<mitrovarr> yay, I finally managed to get ubuntu to boot on my new system!  Only took a month!
<brandon_> what folder is it in?
<slicky> soudblaster live and linux = bad choise?
<Madpilot> brandon_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<dubious9> Xbehave, right, but I though it was actually a fork.  I.e. they have code that the mainline wine doesn't
<cafuego_> slicky: mine works fine
<slicky> cafuego_: okey
<brandon_> http://pastebin.ca/296403
<LameBMX> mitrovarr, first linux install?
<nix_ferret> What types of main stream apps have all of you been able to get working in wine?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Does anyone here have a thinkpad R51
<dubious9> mitrovarr, congrats!  welcome to the club ;)
<mitrovarr> LameBMX:  No, extremely ugly hardware problems.  Ubuntu hates my motherboard, IDE controller, and video card with a burning passion.
<winmutt> how can i install ubuntu without a cdrom and no terminal?
<LameBMX> ouch
<LameBMX> yea took me a week to get a fakeraid install
<dubious9> winmutt, do you have ssh access to the machine?
<Madpilot> ubotu, install | winmutt
<ubotu> winmutt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<winmutt> dubious9 ya
<dubious9> windtw, what's currently on there now?
<mitrovarr> LameBMX:  To get it to boot the magic sequence was:  Take the drive off the JMB361 controller and turn it off.  Turn off USB keyboard support.  Boot into safe mode and download the NVIDIA 8800 drivers and install them outside of X.
<brandon_> Madpilot: did you catch that
<dubious9> er winmutt, what's on there now?
<Madpilot> brandon_, catch what?
<brandon_> the pastebin of my sources.list
<LameBMX> ahhh fun fun ... just turnin the controller off in bios didnt work?
<seamus7> What is an elf object?
<Madpilot> brandon_, ah, the pastein - got it - just a sec
<mitrovarr> LameBMX:  Well, it complains a lot if it's on.  And drives on it don't show up.
<LameBMX> my first install .. gentoo .. took a while ... wound up have to select os by which sata controller i booted from in bios
<dubious9> brandon_, oooh, you're running the 64 bit version?
<brandon_> yeah
<LameBMX> thats why i was soo happy to get this fake raid workin
<brandon_> and it seems slow
<brandon_> lol
<mitrovarr> LameBMX:  I've installed it on other computers before actually.  I just can't believe all the terrible hardware problems I had this time. It's been nasty.
<winmutt> dubious9 : gentoo
<LameBMX> mitrovarr, yea i meant just turning the controller off instead of off and removing the drive
<Madpilot> brandon_, I don't run 64bit, but there are issues w/ 64bit + wine
<winmutt> tired of emerge -uDN world headaches
<dubious9> brandon_, sorry I don't have much expirience with that.  I've got a 64 bit chip myself, and I'm running the 32 bit version.  It seems to work out better that way for me.
<winmutt> cant take it anymor
<Xbehave> dubious your right it apears cedega has been developed beond wine, and wine only supports x86 i think
<mitrovarr> LameBMX:  Oh, well, if I have to turn the controller off, I have to hook the drive up elsewhere after all.
<LameBMX> ahh lol
<LameBMX> fun fun
<dubious9> winmutt, lol I feel your pain.  there should be instruction for an ftp install on the website, but I've never personally done it before.
<brandon_> i'm hesitant to want to run 32bit
<dubious9> brandon_, why?
<brandon_> because i want a 64bit worlds
<brandon_> world*
<winmutt> im looking
<winmutt> it cant be that hard
<winmutt> ive done it before
<netboix> could anyone tell me what composite extensions are?
<LameBMX> brandon_, then just run 2 32bit programs at the same time lol
<seamus7> Hi I get a Warning my intel pro wireless 3945 .ko file not being  an elf object .... is this why my wireless card was never recognized when I installed Edgy ... i thought I had read it would be.
<dubious9> brandon_, hehe, yeah but I think right now it's a pipe dream.  There's no real compelling reason to run the 64 bit AFAIK.  and lot's of drawbacks
<gili> what is a good audio conversion program for gnome...?
<brandon_> name the drawbacks
<gili> i want to conver APE tracks to WAV/MP3....anyone?
<dubious9> brandon_, well, driver incompatabilies for one.  Most software is still very much 32bit.  There are a bunch of bugs on the 64 side
<brandon_> would audio fall in that category?  i get a lot of audio popping?
<Madpilot> brandon_, most of the 64bit issues are w/ propietary stuff - there's no Flash for you, for one thing
<dubious9> brandon_, yeah, exactly that.  I can't say for sure it's the cause but it's a leading contender.
<dubious9> brandon_, long story short, if it's a server a install the 64 bit.  But if it's a multimedia workstation (aka home computer) stick with the 32.
<cockroach> is there a way to install ubuntu in text-mode?
<BHSPitLappy> cockroach, download the Alternate CD.
<netboix> cockroach: i think of the alternate cd
<dubious9> cockroach, yes.
<cockroach> okay, thanks
<dubious9> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<brandon_> I'll just wait for the flash and updates
<BHSPitLappy> cockroach, you'll see it at the same place you'll find the other ISOs
<dubious9> cockroach, in fact it was the default installation mechanism before hoary.
<brandon_> i dont think that because i'm on 64 i'm getting the audio problems
<brandon_> or that 32 will cure it
<dubious9> brandon_, you could always just try the 32 bit live cd and see if the audio pops still happen
<cockroach> dubious9: sounds good. somehow the graphical installer doesn't seem very stable, or perhaps it's just my machine...
<brandon_> i've done some research and nobody said anything about the difference
<netboix> brandon_:  I dont understand you seem deadset for 64 bit no matter what people say I would say try the 32bit and see if it cures your problems
<netboix> i am sure a lot of people in here are on 64 bit proc and are running 32 but os's
<brandon_> the 64bit live cd, i couldn't hear any popping
<brandon_> it's worth a try, but it's more configuring
<brandon_> waiting is good too
<netboix> lol yah
<Asc> I'd like to format a file which exists on a filesystem, as ext3 so that it can be mounted.  How might I do so?
<dubious9> brandon_, I'm just speaking from personal experience.  Right now, from what I've seen, the 32 bit is easier to work with.  You shouldn't feel "cheated" because you're running a 32 bit OS
<brandon_> I realize this
<dubious9> Asc, I believe what you want you look into are loop-back devices.  if memory serves correctly
<Asc> dubious9, that sounds about right.
<M06w> i just tried the 1spci command, as instructed in the ndiswrapper instructions, and it said the equivolent of invalid command
<rookie> lspci, not 1spci
<dubious9> Asc, you should be able to google that or page through the mount manual to get a couple hints.
<brandon_> but dubious9, the only real  problems with it are flash, wine, and well i can't think of any others because i have to cancel out the sound being one
<M06w> some one might want to make a note of that, the font on teh site makes it look identical
<netboix> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gili> what is a good audioconverter for gnome?
<Asc> dubious9: Looking into the google connection.  What's this about a mount manual though?
<dubious9> Asc, >man mount
<__mikem> dubious9 type man woman, its funny
<dubious9> __mikem, or man sex ;)
<nix_ferret> Do I need a fat partition to run wine?
<Asc> dubious9: Hah, you're right.  Looks as though I'm looking for mke2fs
<dubious9> nix_ferret, nope partition type shouldn't matter
<__mikem> sorry, I didn't realize I tabbed to this chanel. I thought I was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nix_ferret> What's a good starter app to tool around with to mess with wine?
<dubious9> brandon_, well I'm sorry I couldn't help ya much.  I don't have any expirience with the 64 bit.
* nix_ferret is *nix chimp
<brandon_> no, you helped identify the problems
<brandon_> i'm just impatient
<dubious9> nix_ferret, I installed firefox under wine so I could install the latest flash.  Works pretty good too ;)
<nix_ferret> Nice! I'll check that out.
<gili> how do i convert APE audio to MP3/Wav in edgy??
<gili> which prog is bets?
<dubious9> brandon_, well I know reinstalling is a pain, but I really do recomend the 32 bit version, especially for multimedia and 3d stuff
<gili> *best
<dubious9> gili, yikes APE?  where'd you get that?
<brandon_> what specifically
<brandon_> dubious9: ?
<gili> dubious9: what do you mean.....? I wanna to convert some monkeys audio to WAV
<dubious9> brandon_, You want to know what now?
<dubious9> gili, have you tried audacity?
<brandon_> what specifically is better about the multimedia and 3dstuff in the 32bit world?
<netboix> does anyone know of a howto or a walkthrough to discover the coauses of crashed or lockups?
<slicky> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.  <-- vlc says like this :\  how do i get full dvd support?
<dubious9> brandon_, well the nvidia drivers are tuned for the 32 bit world for one.  If you plan on playing games that is.
<brandon_> how about nvidia audio drivers?
<dubious9> slicky, do you have libdvdcss?
<brandon_> if i could know that the audio popping would be gone i would definitely switch
<slicky> dubious9:  how do i find out if i do? :$
<brandon_> because than i know for sure it's the alsa driver
<harrisony1> slicky, you dont then
<brandon_> is the alsa driver geared towared 32bit?
<dubious9> brandon_, those should be ok, but you've got to realize that 64bit is a second hand citizen in the multimedia market.  Drivers are particularly finicky
<crimsun> brandon_, it's for both 32-bit and 64-bit.
<dubious9> slicky, have you tried using easyubuntu?
<brandon_> than there is no need to switch
<slicky> dubious9: easyubuntu? :S
<dubious9> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<harrisony1> isnt it broken??
<dubious9> harrisony1, it worked for me.  I haven't tried it lately though
<dubious9> slicky, it automated the installation of most multimedia stuff
<dubious9> harrisony1, do recomend automatix over easyubuntu?
<slicky> dubious9: ok.. but iv got the libdvd stuffy.. but i get this msg: libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/slicky/.dvdnav/LOIS_AND_CLARK_S1_D2.map
<harrisony1> dubious9, i hate em both
<dubious9> slicky, or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<harrisony1> but if i had to easyubuntu its simpler for the beginner
<dubious9> slicky, oh I've always had the best luck on dvd playback with ogle.
<dubious9> ogle has nice support for dvd menus and such
<dubious9> harrisony1, yeah.  I find it's a good starting point though.  Many problems with it yes.
<slicky> dubious9: ow.. thanks ogle worked :D
<dubious9> slicky, no prob, have fun watching superman ;)
<slicky> and now i can watch loise and clark <3
<slicky> :)
<cjavier> hi, which is the easiest way to recompile a ubuntu package with some patching?
<Fireal> Hello all: anyone know a good program to convert video files to mpeg-4?
<crimsun> cjavier, apt-get source foo
<cjavier> crimsun: any guide to go further?
<harrisony1> Fireal, video as in ?
<Fireal> various formats, .avi, etc.
<dubious9> Fireal, are to trying to covert stuff to watch on your ipod?
<crimsun> cjavier, sure, the ubuntu packaging guide, the debian new maintainers guide, the debian developers guide and the debian policy manual
<Fireal> dubious9: close....PSP
<pianoboy3333> How can I see what are the most recent packages apt-get downloaded/installed?
<cjavier> I found "ubuntu packaging guide", hard to follow, pbuilder was to overkill in my opinion
<crimsun> cjavier, pbuilder and sbuild are the proper ways.
<cjavier> I don't one to package a new soft, just to patch an existing one
<ozzloy> how do i remap keys easily?  the keyboard layout of this laptop is braindead
<dubious9> Fireal, hmm... good question.  I'm not sure I've heard of anything off the top of my head
<crimsun> cjavier, yes, and the best way to do that while preserving the Debian packaging is to use apt-get source
<Novanosis> I tried installing beryl from sudo apt-get install beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data emerald beryl-settings beryl-manager beryl beryl-dev emerald-themes... and it cant find it
<Xbehave> novan have you added the repos?
<dubious9> what repository is berly in?
<dubious9> multiverse?
<Novanosis> i dont know how?
<cjavier> ok, thanks crimsun, do you know if svn-builpackage do the job, I mean could I patch the source before the package is created?
<Xbehave> you have to add it, let me fined them
<crimsun> cjavier, it will help you if you're building from svn, sure.
<Novanosis> hang on
<Novanosis> il try
<Novanosis> dont look for anything
<Novanosis> ill try to update first
<Fireal> dubious9, OK, thanks though.   Is there a standalone flash player that can play .flv files?
<pianoboy3333> How can I see what are the most recent packages apt-get downloaded/installed?
<Xbehave> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Enable_compositing_in_X
<Novanosis> thanks
<Xbehave> its at the top i had same problem yesterday
<Xbehave> does anybody know if microsoft webcams are completly made by MS?
<BHSPitLappy> dumb question, but... the default apps that open in response to certain actions, e.g. iPod connection -> Rhythmbox, DVD -> Totem, CD -> Sound Juicer ... how can these be changed/disabled
<dubious9> pianoboy3333, you look in /var/cache/apt and sort by time
<BHSPitLappy> Xbehave, it wouldn't surprise me if they were rebranded
<Novanosis> dependency is not satisfied? for the deb file on beryl?
<Novanosis> what do I do?
<mitrovarr> so, how do I force kubuntu to allow some kind of sane refresh rate.  I've programmed in the proper refresh ranges into xorg.conf and everything, but it refuses to let me try anything other than '51mhz' and '59mhz'.  I should be able to do up to 75.
<Xbehave> if its a repranded 1 is there anyway to find out what it really is so i can get it to work on linux?
<dubious9> Fireal, nuts I looked that up a couple months ago, but right now I can't find it.
<ark3qqq> Can someone point me to the right way to get accelerated 3D on my laptop? I have a 950 GMA.
<Asc> I'm looking for a program that does nothing but display a background.  No icons or anything.  Bonus points if it can run in the background, on an xterm or something.  Anybody know of such?
<Xbehave> ark3qqq:  what distro u using? what type of card have you got?
<dubious9> Asc, lol what the heck are you trying to do?
<ark3qqq> Xbehave:  Edgy and Intel 950 GMA.
<Asc> dubious9: Well, I want a background picture.  But I don't want it to start a program tab in ion, which nautilus and xfdesktop do.
<Fireal> dubious9, thanks...will continue the search
<Novanosis> can someone pm me and help me install beryl?
<dubious9> Asc, ion?
<mitrovarr> So, anyone know how to force kubunto to allow higher refresh rates?  59 mhz. is a new low.  We're talking eye cancer, here.
<Asc> dubious9: a window manager
<dubious9> Asc, huh, never heard of that one before.
* dubious9 looks up ion
<ark3qqq> Xbehave:  Any thoughts?
<Xbehave> ark3qqq: have your tried the start up guide
<Asc> dubious9: It's not often mentioned.
<ark3qqq> Xbehave:  I haven't tried anything. Can you point me to it?
<dubious9> Asc, well I know imagemagick's display command is pretty bare bones.  maybe you can use that
<dubious9> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xbehave> im just looking for it i ran it yesterday but cant work my way around my history
<nix_ferret> So if I use IE 7 in wine, will I get a virus?
<dubious9> ark3qqq, what kind of video card do you have?
<mitrovarr> nevermind everyone, the nvidia configurator utility worked to change it.
<harrisony1> nix_ferret, no not really
<ark3qqq> dubious9:  Intel 950 GMA.
<Asc> nix_ferret: I heard that there was one that could affect wine.  But google 'windows viruses wine'.
<ark3qqq> I'm just trying to play Scorched3D, nothing fancy.
<Xbehave> ark3qqq:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Graphics_Card <may sort it
<bruenig> Asc, and to get rid of it, all you do is rm ~/.wine
<ark3qqq> Xbehave:  Thanks, looking.
<cjavier> Novanosis: I follow this guide and I was up in notime: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<Novanosis> rgr that thank you
<Xbehave> that guide will help you sort out most things or atleast point you in the right direction
<dubious9> ark3qqq, hmm... I'm only versed in nvidia cards. does xgears not work?
<Jason> Does anyone have a link to a site that can walk me through getting ubuntu to recognize my NIC?
<cjavier> I'm also using trevio svn packages: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<ark3qqq> dubious9:  xgears is not found; glxgears works, but is slow. It's not that Scorched3D doesn't work; it's just ridiculously slow.
<Music_Shuffle> Drivers?
<nix_ferret> You know, I thought ubuntu was pretty nice when I first installed it, but I just found Dopewars in the repo, and now I think ubuntu is DOPE!
<bruenig> dopewars, hmm buy the most of whatever the most expensive drug is and then sell it, automatic victory everytime
<dubious9> ark3qqq, it may be that there aren't accelerated drivers for that chipset :(
<mitrovarr> I thought the drivers for GMAs aren't only accelerated, but open source?
<saxaphone_man> How can I totally reconfigure my internet connection, like wipe all previous settings, and totally start over?
<ark3qqq> Yeah, I was under the impression that Intel had good open source support. Anyway, how do I check?
<hendrickvp> does anyone know how or where you get the GD2 toolkit?
<Xbehave> there are some drivers in the rpm format, id just follow the startup guide the links of all you need to do are there
<dubious9> mitrovarr, that may be, I've only dealt with nvidia
<cjavier> saxaphone_man: sudo mv /etc/network/interface /etc/network/interface.bak
<mitrovarr> dubious9:  Me too, I just remember people pushing them on Digg when the issue of closed source nvidia and ATI drivers came up.  Me, I go with Nvidia; GMAs are not quite up to running modern games.
<Jason> Any suggestions on how to get ubuntu to recognize my NIC? no internet really sucks :/
<Xbehave> erm is it an nvidia 1?
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if they are having trouble or if they have had trouble with sound card Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE with Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<crimsun> wheels3572, works fine.
<dubious9> ok, EST is getting kinda late.  I'm off to bed.  Adios everybody
<netboix> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<hendrickvp> does anyone know anything about the GD2 toolkit?
<wheels3572> crimsun, you have a sound blaster audigy SE ?
<crimsun> wheels3572, various SEs
<wheels3572> Would you mind maybe helping me out to TRY and fix my sound issue please?
<wheels3572> crimsun, I can tell you what I have done
<wheels3572> crimsun, or I can pastebin it
<crimsun> wheels3572, what's the issue?
<mitrovarr> for whoever was trying to get video acceleration on the GMA 950, I found a doc online that said to get opengl accel on a GMA 950 you have to set the "VideoRam" setting to 128000 in the xorg.conf.  Source:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1808047
<defend> can any one offer some advice
<defend> i have a xfs lvm volume and i recently just added a new disk did pvcreate and vgcreate then lvexpand all with out it being mounted now i cant grow the drive cause it is not mounted and i cant mount it cause i get is not a valid block device
<saxaphon1_man> How can I totally remove all of my wifi/internet settings and totally start anew? Where are most of the internet config files? What happens if I just delete them?
<_goofy_> is ther such a thing tht will allow me to moniter whatsomeone is doing in another computer on my network
<wheels3572> crimsun, Well it seems my onboard Sound is OVER Riding my SE card.  HOWEVER my onboard sound is shut OFF
<wheels3572> crimsun, Linux still sees it
<crimsun> wheels3572, so is the real problem that sound is being routed to your onboard instead of your SE?
<sephirot1> I cannot connect to my samba shares on the windows box-
<wheels3572> crimsun, Yes that and the fact im in Xubuntu and cant find out where to goto select what card I wanna use
<ark3qqq> How do I check the version of X.org I'm running?
<_goofy_> ssh just gives me a command prompt no gui .... correct?
<bruenig> apt-cache show xorg-xserver
<crimsun> wheels3572, what's the output from ``asoundconf list'' in a Terminal?
<bruenig> oh I mixed that up, apt -cache show xserver-xorg
<sephirot1> hello - umm...i've got the samba network setup. i can access the windows share from my linux box
<sephirot1> but not the other way round.
<ark3qqq> bruenig:  Thanks.
<unikon> anyone ? is there any program i can use to create a pdf file from a webpage?
<stickyicky> whats the diff between apt-get and aptitude?
<stickyicky> what problem does each try to solve?
<DustOfTheEarth> Help Please    I need the password for root user
<bruenig> stickyicky, aptitude was supposedly able to track dependencies better, but since edgy and the apt-get autoremove feature, they pretty much track dependencies similarly
<_goofy_> there is no root user...just use sudo
<crimsun> stickyicky, aptitude tries more diligently to resolve dependencies and recommends
<bruenig> so I don't see any realy difference
<saxaphone_man> How can I totally whipe my internet/wifi settings? I was installing a parental controls package, and now firefox/epiphany/w3m/all_other_web browsers don't load any page at all, but obv. IRC works, and IM works too. Please help!
<wheels3572> crimsun, V8233, UART and CA0106
<crimsun> wheels3572, ``asoundconf set-default-card CA0106''
<crimsun> wheels3572, then restart your audio apps
<DustOfTheEarth> _goofy_  then what do I use when asked for a password
<_goofy_> enter the user password
<DustOfTheEarth> _goofy_    Does not work
<bruenig> DustOfTheEarth, what command are you trying to do?
<_goofy_> then idk i never had that problem
<DustOfTheEarth> several    like making new directory
<bruenig> DustOfTheEarth, ok, sudo mkdir whatever
<bruenig> DustOfTheEarth, then put your user password
<DustOfTheEarth> then it asks for a password
<jeff2> is there an easy way to add a "Windows" icon to my desktop to boot into Windows, and a "Linux" icon to my desktop in Windows to boot into Linux?
<_goofy_> is ssh just a terminal...or is ther a gui
<bruenig> just terminal
<jeff2> _goofy_, putty has a gui for ssh
<bruenig> jeff2, what do you mean boot into it, like virtualization
<_goofy_> is there such a program for linux
<crimsun> wheels3572, any luck?
<wheels3572> I did that
<wheels3572> no luck
<jeff2> bruenig, reboot and load the other operating system
<wheels3572> will try again
<jeff2> _goofy_, putty is available for Linux
<rgatin> please help me
<bruenig> jeff2, I don't see how it would be possible to have it reboot and then pick the subsequent OS you wanted, I could see an icon that made it reboot
<rgatin> i have Edgy Eft
<_goofy_> sorry i didnt see your earlyer post
<bruenig> jeff2, unless, you could write a script that moved windows to the top of the grub menu.lst and then rebooted
<ken> Help: I am getting problems with windows, i use GNOME. Whenever i "maximize" evolution's window, than i cannot see the "x" on the top-right, i.e. the whole right-hand and a little of left-hand column is put out of the screen viewable area. On again "minimizing" and "maximizing" the windows, nothing happens. Simply the little part of right-hand and left-hand column is out of viewable area, i tried reducing the viewable area from the monitor controls, but to no avai
<rgatin> for unknown reasons when i click on Help it starts to launch and then stops
<rgatin> Help doesn't show up
<bruenig> and then when it timed out it would boot into windows
<rgatin> what should i do?
<rgatin> anyone?
<ken> rgatin: Right-click the help-icon and "delete from panel.
<jeff2> bruenig, would you find such a feature useful?
<DustOfTheEarth> bruenig:    ok works there how do I use SUDO in GUI
<bruenig> DustOfTheEarth, gksudo
<nolimitsoya> DustOfTheEarth, gksudo
<wheels3572> crimsun, Shouldn't gaim have some sound testing options?
<ken> rgatin: Than go to System>Help>System Documentation, then press and hold the left-click there, and drag that icon to the launch panel in the original icons place
<nolimitsoya> provided we are talking gnome...
<bruenig> jeff2, i don't know if it would, you would have to add it to visudo else you would need to provide a password to do it
<DustOfTheEarth> bruenig:   more info please
<nolimitsoya> DustOfTheEarth, use gksudo as you would sudo
<bruenig> DustOfTheEarth, let's say you want to start synaptic with root, do gksudo synaptic
<nolimitsoya> DustOfTheEarth, press alt+f2 to get the 'run app' box
<jorgp> can I install ubuntu from an iso without a burning and booting from it?
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, you cant, normaly ;)
<ken> nolimitsoya: can you please look into my problem with the "Evolution-window" i am on GNOME
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, is there any way?
<bruenig> jorgp, there was some thread that showed how to do it if you had an already existing linux distro, it looked  pretty hard, it is on ubuntuforums.org
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, you could perhaps boot it from a usb drive, though...
<_goofy_> im trying to install putty an i get the error.......Depends: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<slicky> a good dvd rip app for linux? give me a name ;D
<cwillu> I've got a dvd drive that can read cd's, but can't read dvd's :(
<rgatin> ken: thanks will try that!
<nolimitsoya> id be messy :;)
<jeff2> bruenig, I got it working
<nolimitsoya> *-;
<ken> rgatin: You are always welcome :)
<nolimitsoya> ken, what problem?
<ken> nolimitsoya: Help: I am getting problems with windows, i use GNOME. Whenever i "maximize" evolution's window, than i cannot see the "x" on the top-right, i.e. the whole right-hand and a little of left-hand column is put out of the screen viewable area. On again "minimizing" and "maximizing" the windows, nothing happens. Simply the little part of right-hand and left-hand column is out of viewable area, i tried reducing the viewable area from the monitor controls, b
<jorgp> bruenig, I see this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093, but it still requires a boot
<nolimitsoya> ken, thats strange indeed. is it just evolution?
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, I am trying to do it without booting from an existing linux distro
<linlin> can everyone do me a favor and pound out a test email to root@phreakbox.org please?
<bruenig> jorgp, yeah that is the one I saw, I didn't really look into because burning a cd is nothing so yeah just did it
<rgatin> ken: i did what you told me - it still will not finish launching Help. what would u recommend?
<M06w> Ok, I just got all the wireless steps done and its connecting, 98% quality, tons of packets going back and forth, but my internet doesnt work
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, perhaps you could boot a live system, extract the iso and just place the contents of the compressed fs image on disk?
<ken> nolimitsoya: Ya just evolution, and i have to finally shift my screen resolution to 1024x768 and to see the full viewable area
<crimsun> wheels3572, you can use ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''
<M06w> any body got any idea why?
<ken> nolimitsoya: It doesn;t work in 800x600
<_goofy_> im trying to install putty an i get the error.......Depends: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<ken> rgatin: Go to System>Help>System Documentation, and press that. Does help launch?
<nolimitsoya> ken, well i have idea what could cause such a thing...
<HP_Vue> Hey, I am looking to install a good distro, and I have no experience with linux, would ubuntu be good?
<ken> nolimitsoya: speak up! :)
<jeff2> HP_Vue, yea
<gustavot> question
<rgatin> ken: nope, does the same thing
<bruenig> !info libgtk1.2
<Jason> Please help, Ubuntu won't recognize my NIC.  No internet == sucks :/
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (edgy), package size 817 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<wheels3572> Hey Crimsun can I private msg you pls
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, well, I do debootstrap it, but that does not do everything a fresh install would like creating uuid fstab and such
<HP_Vue> jeff2: Is the install hard
<violot> Nope.
<arrenlex> !pm | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<violot> Just click 'n' it runs
<violot> Real fast too
<arrenlex> !who | violot
<ubotu> violot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say, or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ken> rgatin: are you on some restricted account or something?
<wheels3572> arrenlex, ok np :).  Was just gonna try to get around using pastebin lol
<HP_Vue> I wish I could get some videos of ubuntu in action, do you think any one could help me?
<ken> ubotu: really? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about really? :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, the fstab could be handled post install, manualy. extracting the unionfs(?) image will give you a standard install, id think...
<jeff2> HP_Vue, not too much
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HP_Vue> ?
<violot> arrenlex: Well, my answer was RIGHT AFTER his question ;)
<M06w> *: Wireles network connects, but does not work. Why
<gustavot> I just installed ubuntu 6.1 and when  I try to login, X11 restarts and prompts for my username and pass again, then  I get "I ve detected a panel already running, will now exit"
<rgatin> ken: how can i check that? sorry, i am new to Ubuntu :)
<wheels3572> crimsun, or ANYONE else here is what I see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39421/
<ken> nolimitsoya: What happened? I think you had some sort of idea
<arrenlex> violot: Right after the question he asked someone else. So it was in no way obvious to whom you were referring.
<slicky> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<nolimitsoya> ken, no i dont :) perhaps something to do with toolbars being to large? O.o
<Pie-rate> hooray for tar, mcrypt and shred! can windows encrypt your porn for you? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
<bruenig> hmmm, to !ops or not to !ops
<rgatin> ken: what file is responsible for launching Help? is it yelp?
<nolimitsoya> Pie-rate, i wouldnt use shred for encrypting precious files ;)
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: Sure it can. gpg and pgp are AFAIK available on all platforms by virtue of being opensource.
<Pie-rate> well yeah but you have to screw around with getting them installed
<arrenlex> Well not pgp.
<ken> nolimitsoya: Moreover, evolutions notification messages are so large that it transcends my screen of 800x600 and i have to change to 1024x768 just to view its notification messages, and than back again for normal work. Is there some workaround for this?
<nolimitsoya> ken, yes. its callen thunderbird ;)
<nolimitsoya> *called
<nolimitsoya> :P
<crimsun> wheels3572, cat /proc/asound/cards
<ken> rgatin: If you are new to Ubuntu i dont know how you got yourself in a position the System>Help>System Documentation woludn't work. Sorry i cant help you more
<gustavot> I get ERROR "I've detected a panel aready running, and will now exit", how do I fix that?
<ken> nolimitsoya: PLease suggest a workaround not a substitute :)
<ken> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rgatin> ken: thanks for trying. appreciate that
<nolimitsoya> ken, i dont have the slightest idea whats causing your problem, so i cant. and i wasnt very serious, for that matter ;)
<arrenlex> ken: Stop using old people resolutions.
<ken> arrenlex: I am 74, and you expect me to use that :)
<bruenig> ken, use one of those themes with all the big stuff on it
<wheels3572> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39422/
<nolimitsoya> ken, well, yes, if you just want large fonts, use bigger fonts :)
<arrenlex> ken: ...nevermind. o_o
<bruenig> ken, use the high contrast large print theme or one of those funny things
<M06w> is there some magical way i can make my computer work with out a bunck of technological mumbo jumbo
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help me with my internet troubles at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946274 it says web filtering, but please read the last post, my web browsing now doesn't work, please help
<nolimitsoya> M06w, not on this planet :)
<ken> bruenig: nolimitsoya: I was thinking of using small fonts, so that more bigger windows can fit into 800x600. But at 1025x768 i am only able to achieve 60HZ so that hurts my eyes horribly, so i stich to 800x600 @85HZ
<M06w> damn you planet
<ken> bruenig: arrenlex: I was joking :)
<nolimitsoya> M06w, its like asking 'can i learn to drive a car without knowing all that road sign mumbo jumbo' :)
<n2diy> ken, cntr+ will enlarge your screen.
<Pie-rate> m06w: Get an Apple Fisher Price My First Computer
<rgatin> ALL: can anybody help me Launch Help
<Jason> I downloaded drivers for a Netgear FA311 NIC, can I use a usb drive to transfer them from this comp to my ubuntu comp? drivers are for redhat6.0 to redhat 7.1
<Ebagen02> Is it possible to use something like LILO or GRUB to bootstrap an OS and then use an UBUNTU Install CD off an USB CD reader? In short does anyone knwo if GRUB or LILO support USB input? If so which is easier to put on to a floppy or floppies on a Windows OS?
<ken> n2diy: From withing what application?
<HP_Vue> Whats AiXgl?
<n2diy> ken, cntr+ will enlarge your, err display.
<rgatin> when i click on Help it starts to run and doesn't finish it
<M06w> is there some near-magical way that i can make my computer stop not working for no good reason
<arrenlex> !aiglx | HP_Vue
<ubotu> HP_Vue: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<ken> n2diy: Ctrl+, from what application?
<HP_Vue> ah thank you
<n2diy> ken, any app, I i believe.
<nolimitsoya> M06w, no. technical gizmos will always be technical. if you cant deal with it, dont use them
<crimsun> wheels3572, groups |grep audio >/dev/null 2>&1 ; echo $?
<Pie-rate> M06w: Ask a question specific to your problem and follow the instructions of whoever responds in here?
<rgatin> anyone?
<crimsun> wheels3572, what's the output from that entire string?
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help me with my internet troubles at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946274 it says web filtering, but please read the last post, my web browsing now doesn't work, please help
<ken> n2diy: Doesn't work
<M06w> iv asked a few times
<M06w> only one response
<Pie-rate> M06w: Ask again.
<M06w> Ok, I just got all the wireless steps done and its connecting, 98% quality, tons of packets going back and forth, but my internet doesnt work
<Ebagen02> Is it possible to use something like LILO or GRUB to bootstrap an OS and then use an UBUNTU Install CD off an USB CD reader? In short does anyone knwo if GRUB or LILO support USB input? If so which is easier to put on to a floppy or floppies on a Windows OS?
<M06w> why
<nolimitsoya> M06w, dns settings?
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, I guess i'm blind, I dont see any files that have a unionfs?
<n2diy> Ken, yes, I jus tried it here it doesn't work with Xchat,
<M06w> the other computers on the network work
<ken> n2diy: :(
<ken> :( :( :( :( :( :(
<nolimitsoya> M06w, yes, but is _your_ dns settings alright?
<n2diy> Ken, :/ but it does work with other apps.
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, there is one... not sure if its unionfs though... perhaps cram- or sqashfs?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<Ebagen02> salutations
<ken> :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(:( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, its the one realy large file on the entire disc :)
<arrenlex> ....
<arrenlex> ken, please stop. It's very annoying.
<wheels3572> crimsun, there is NO output period
<ken> arrenlex: ok :(
<Ebagen02> Anyone know anything about bootstrapping?
<xerophyte> Does anybody know any outsourcing company like rentacoder or elance or guru??
<wheels3572> crimsun, went straight back to cli
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help me with my internet troubles at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946274 it says web filtering, but please read the last post, my web browsing now doesn't work, please help
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I am about 3,000 miles away from my server - is there a command line tool for monitoring processor temperature?  AMD-64, Athlon, Kubuntu Edgy.  Thanks in advance.
<nolimitsoya> Ebagen02, ask ubotu
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, are you talking a live cd or a install cd?
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, live
<crimsun> wheels3572, that's not possible, you either get a 0 or a 1
<jorgp> all I have is the alternate install
<sjust1216> Hi I am trying to write a script that will open the terminal and display some text I got the terminal to open but the text wont display
<ken> :( :( :(
<wheels3572> crimsun, sorry I didn't see the 1
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, well thats unfortunate :)
<wheels3572> crimsun, it was on next line down.  Its a 1
<arrenlex> sjust1216: Use the echo command.
<richard__> rawr, hello folk
<crimsun> wheels3572, excellent. ``sudo adduser $USER audio''
<arrenlex> sjust1216: xterm -e "echo hello"
<sjust1216> I have tryed that but it does not work
<crimsun> wheels3572, next, log out and back in
<rgatin> what file is responsible for running help?
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, is that the desktop cd?
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, the live cd is called desktop, yes
<wheels3572> am I using the '' at the end?
<hagabaka> there's a package in universe named libmetakit2.4.9.3c2. would it be able to get updated? (the version is put in the package name)
<sjust1216> Ill try that be back
<richard__> I'm trying out vmware for the first time and have it set up and running. My question is... Does splitting up the virtual HD into 2gb parts lower performance of the virtualized thingymibob?
<wheels3572> crimsun, am I using the '' at the end?
<Pie-rate> pr3d4t0r: Try cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, please note that unpacking the image wont give you grub, for example. itll be messy, at best :)
<crimsun> wheels3572, only the things between `` and ''
<wheels3572> crimsun, thought so :)
<nolimitsoya> jorgp, id suggest you burn a disc, or order one if you cant
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: Lemme see...
<harrisony1> can someone remind me what the command for run as a different user is
<wheels3572> crimsun, reboot the whole pc or just X?
<nolimitsoya> harrisony1, sudo
<arrenlex> harrisony1: sudo -c
<Ebagen02> Ubotu was no help so can anyone else help me figure out the best way to bootstrap in Ubuntu?
<rgatin> does anyone know what file runs Help in Edgy
<arrenlex> harrisony1: sudo -u <user>
<crimsun> wheels3572, just log out and back in. No need to kill/restart X or the computer.
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, I will download the desktop cd real quick.. I just want to see if I can do it
<arrenlex> harrisony1: Ignore sudo -c, that's something else
<wheels3572> ok
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: No such file or diretory :(
<harrisony1> no i mean like run something as another user like if i am logged in as 1 how to run something s user 2
<nolimitsoya> harrisony1, screen :D
<arrenlex> harrisony1: sudo -u user2 command
<Pie-rate> pr3d4t0r: try THRM instread of THM0
* pr3d4t0r does a wai for Pie-rate
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: That did it -- thank you.
<Pie-rate> what's the temp?
<harrisony1> arrenlex, thanks
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: 40C.
<wheels3572> crimsun, TY TY TY :).  Now 2 other little minor things if you dont mind please
<Pie-rate> not bad.
<sjust1216> sorry did not work terminal opened and then just closed right away
<Pie-rate> mine's 40C too...
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help me with my internet troubles at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946274 it says web filtering, but please read the last post, my web browsing now doesn't work, please help
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: The damn thing is noisy as an airplane because of all the fans :)
<saxaphone_man> I'm desperate
<saxaphone_man> please help
<rgatin> thank you all for helping me! you guys suck :)
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: They better cool it off.
<robtp> hello
<arrenlex> rgatin: We try our best to give satisfaction, sir.
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: This thing has multiple processors, and multiple cores.  How can I check individual cores?
<robtp> i cant play dvds, ive installed libdvdread and such
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: Er, processors?
<harrisony1> robtp, what program you using
<_goofy_> is there a program with a gui to moniter my entire network activity
<rgatin> arrenlex: i ain't got know satisfaction this time :(
<Pie-rate> pr3d4t0r: you need one of these: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g41/Phase_Change.html
<wheels3572> crimsun, first off how can I tell if I have edgy or dapper
<robtp> totem and vlc dont work
<crimsun> wheels3572, lsb_release -r
<robtp> kaffeine does, ive just found out
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: Checking...
<Pie-rate> pr3d4t0r: try ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<robtp> harrisony1: do you know why, even after following instsructions totem doesnt work... and even stranger, why vlc doesnt, ive always relied on vlc to play anything
<feross> saxaphone_man: worst case scenario you can delete everything under your home directory and log back in, usually that will clear any misconfigurations relating to your login.
<wheels3572> crimsun, ok.  Ty.  Now ever since I upgraded to 6.10 my desktop has been screwed up.  I see NOTHING on my desktop HOWEVER if I go into THunar and goto deskotp it's ALL sitting there.  Any idea what happened during the upgrade that messed it up so i cant see my desktop?
<pr3d4t0r> Pie-rate: Nice -- thanks.
<crimsun> wheels3572, sorry, not my area.
<Jason> Can someone help me connect to the internet? System > Admin >  Networking doesnt display my NIC; It's a netgear fa311
<_goofy_> is there a program to moniter my entire network activity
<wheels3572> crimsun, ok np how bout this.  I wanna mount my music directory from my other hd onto ubuntu how do I go about doing that?
<crimsun> wheels3572, search the wiki for help on mounting. I'm busy atm.
<wheels3572> crimsun, ok np ty
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<wheels3572> !mounting wheels3572
<wheels3572> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Check if the interface exists and it's configured.
<Pie-rate> pr3d4t0r: i found one of those phase change units used for $550, its tempting
<wheels3572> !fstab wheels3572
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab wheels3572 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feross> _goofy_: depends how much you want to monitor... usually you can use somethnig like ethereal (I think it's wireshark now).. but you need to know what you're looking at.
<Jason> pr3, what am I looking for in this list?
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Your NIC and its IP address, or your NIC and whether it uses DHCP.
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Then run ifconfig to see if that matches what you have in that file.
<robtp> harrisony1: anything? its really disturbing that this isnt working, its never been an issue for me
<sephirot1> Hi, i cannot access my smb share from the windows machine
<saxaphone_man> feross: no way I can do that
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Then ping your localhost, then your IP address.  If those pings work, then you have a different network issue; like an incorrect gateway.
<Jason> no mention of my NIC or anything close, just auto lo, auto ethO, etc
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help me with my internet troubles at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946274 it says web filtering, but please read the last post, my web browsing now doesn't work, please help
<sephirot1> says its not accessible- i've not made any drastic changes to the config
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: ifconfig - see what eth0 says.
<sephirot1> except set the smb config to use the same workgroup
<saxaphone_man> feross: that'd be all my files, and all my configs
<sephirot1> and added a shared folder for testing
<saxaphone_man> feross: I'd imagine some are stored otherwhere too
<sephirot1> can someone please help me with this?
<jorgp> nolimitsoya, how would I create a post-install uuid fstab?
<Jason> pr3: link encap: Local loopback, etc
<pr3d4t0r> Damn... 0130.
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: So ping its IP address and see if it responds.
<sidny4> is there a way to make anything I delete, be deleted instead of being put in the trash folder?
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: If you have another machine in the same network, ping this one's IP address from it.
<feross> saxaphone_man: back up all of that stuff somewhere else then create a new user with admin rights.. log out and log back in as that user. blow away everything under your home then copy everything from the new user you created to your home.. log back in.
* pr3d4t0r goes to make his bed.
<Jason> kk
<feross> sidny4: press shift+del when deleting
<Jason> pr3: network unreachable
<sidny4> yeah, that works, but is there a way to make it do that regurlarly?
<saxaphone_man> feross: good idea
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: From where?  Within or outside the box?
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Or both?
<Jason> ping localhost runs forever, ping another box is unreachable
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: How about ping your local IP address from within the box?
<sephirot1> sorry got disconnected.
<sephirot1> did anyone reply? :)
<pianoboy3333> I'm sorry, I know I asked this not too log ago, how can I find out what are the most recent packages I installed?
<sephirot1> as to why i cannot access my windows shaare on smb?
<feross> pianoboy3333: look in /var/log/apt.log
<Jason> from terminal: ping 127.0.0.1 (my IP) runs a long list of icmp_seq=##
<pianoboy3333> thanks
<CUBeR64> hello everyone
* pr3d4t0r smacks Jason
<Jason> O.o
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Not that one; the IP address associated with eth0.
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: If it doesn't have one, then you do have a driver problem.
<pianoboy3333> feross: that doesn't exist...
<pr3d4t0r> sephirot1: man smbclint
<CUBeR64> i have a question, i'm using ubuntu 6.10 and I can't seem to shut down X, can anyone help?
<pr3d4t0r> sephirot1: man smbclient
<Jason> aye, didn't have one
<feross> pianoboy3333: hmm you're right :) .. lemme look there's a log somewhere
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: Ah.  OKi, then I cede the floor to someone with driver kung fu.
<plypkie> CUBeR64: what are you trying to do?  and what happens when you try to do it?
<hot_wheelz> do u guys know of the imation Disc Stakka ping me if yes pls
<plypkie> CUBeR64: you want to quit X and just have a text-mode login?
<pianoboy3333> feross: I can sort /var/cache/apt/archives by date
<Jason> thank you pr3
<pr3d4t0r> Jason: For now, find out which chipset your NIC has; maybe you can download an equivalent driver from someone else.  Also, try your vendor.  Some times they offer Linux drivers, albeit unsupported.
<feross> pianoboy3333: nah, there was something else.. a log
<CUBeR64> i'm trying to install the nvidia .run package, it states that i need to shut down x before i can install it
<Toran> OK, i'm getting read-only-filesystem errors. can anyone help me remount my disk without rebooting?
<CUBeR64> how do i go about doing this?
<M06w> after iv installed the jave environment, do i have to restart the whole computer, or just my browser?
<pianoboy3333> feross: no that doesn't work
<Jason> I downloaded the driver to a windows box, it has drivers for redhat 6.0 to 7.1
<plypkie> CUBeR64: if you're running gnome, you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop gdm (which is the thing that loads X for you)
<Toran> OK, i'm getting read-only-filesystem errors. can anyone help me remount my disk without rebooting?
<plypkie> CUBeR64: and then when you want it back, you can run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<pianoboy3333> feross: you find it?
<arrenlex> Toran: mount -o remount,rw /
<Yodude> hey can someone help me with my sound problem?
<arrenlex> !ask | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Yodude> ok i'm not getting any sound
<feross> pianoboy3333: not yet.
<ThePub> so for the fun of it I ran the edgy installer in "safe graphics mode" and have found that it still uses the same ati driver in the same way.  what's so safe about the "safe mode"?
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Yodude> although i have my volume bars unmuted and used
<Yodude> ok i have 2 sound cardas
<Jason> Yodude: are you using a netgear fa311 NIC?
<arrenlex> Yodude: That is your problem.
<lnknpk04> hey there folks
<Yodude> no for sound i have mercury
<Yodude> and an integrated motherboardsound card (intel)
<feross> pianoboy3333: ahh, dpkg.log
<saxaphone_man> test
<arrenlex> Yodude: Do you get sound in one but not the other?
<Yodude> no actually in neither lol
<Yodude> for instance
<arrenlex> !enter | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ThePub> Yodude: you need to set a default sound card.
<Yodude> i have my sound system plugged into my mercury
<Yodude> no sound
<Yodude> and i plugged my ipod speakers into the other card n still no sound
<Yodude> tell me how do i set the default card?
<Yodude> (and easy way plz a way that i can remember)
<ThePub> Yodude: it's in preferences after setup.
<lnknpk04> I'm trying to install my dell truemobile 1450 integrated wireless card and having some troube.  I used ndswrapper and have bcmwl5a.inf installed and it says "device present", but from here, I cant get it to work.  It recognizes the wireless connection as eth1 and not wlan0 like in all the tuts that I've read.  Any ideas?
<ThePub> Yodude: at least, I always have no sound on my audigy after a fresh install :)
<ThePub> Yodude: solution is always to set the sound card.
<Yodude> you mean system-prefs-sound?
<ThePub> yes.
<saxaphone_man> test
<Asc> Is it possible to configure grub to boot from a file on the disk?  Like set it to root=/dev/hda1/home/user/livecd.iso or something
<Yodude> ok but evrytime i change the card at the bottom and exit it reverts back to intel
<plypkie> lnknpk04: does it say wireless info for eth1 when you type iwconfig?
<lnknpk04> plypkie: yeah, i get the info
<lnknpk04> no essid and AP is invalid
<mo1> hello
<Yodude> thePub: what do i have to do?
<pr3d4t0r> Have a great night, Everyone.
<plypkie> lnknpk04: sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<saxaphone_man> not me...
<plypkie> can you see any access points there?
<lnknpk04> nope.  Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<plypkie> hmm
<lnknpk04> weird, eh?
<Yodude> ThePub: plz continue
<saxaphone_man> Can anyone please help me with my internet issues? Is there a way totally whipe my internet settings without reinstalling? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946328
<plypkie> lnknpk04: ya, i'm afraid i'm out of my league here.   i've just learned a little about wireless in the past few days
<Kalidarn> what kernel version did ubuntu 4.10 start out with, was it a 2.4 kernel?
<crimsun> Kalidarn, 2.6.8.1
<Kalidarn> 2003 was about the time the 2.6 tree was released as stable
<Kalidarn> ah
<lnknpk04> plypkie: no problem.  I knew i was in for some fun.  Wireless is the hardest thing to get set up on here (or so i've heard)
<Yodude> plz can soneone help me with my sound problem?!
<wheels3572> crimsun, what was that up.wav that I could play what's that command again
<Kalidarn> thx to whoever answered my question ;)
<Kalidarn> forgot to say that =)
<crimsun> wheels3572, aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<Yodude> crimsun: aren't you the one who helped me yesterday?
<harrisony1> Yodude, just ask the question
<crimsun> Yodude, perhaps?
<harrisony1> and who ever knows will answer
<braveheartlion> how do i access my floppy drive
<braveheartlion> ?
<Yodude> lol help me again plz
<Yodude> i remember what you told me yesterdy
<crimsun> Yodude, what's the issue?
<Yodude> do i repeat it?
<Yodude> the sound
<wheels3572> crimsun, ok that works but still having slight issues I cant hear no music when I play it lol.  NO matter what media player I use.
<Yodude> do i install alsamixergui again?
<crimsun> Yodude, sure, I can't remember everything.
<lnknpk04> anyone else have a clue as to why I get "eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device" when trying to scan for an access point w/ my wireless card?
<Feral_Kid> Could someone give me helping hand... I did a dpkg --get-selections > selections.lst. I thought that by doing a dpkg --set-selections < selections.lst, it would autmatically start downloading all the packages... Did I misunderstand the process?
<Yodude> ok i'll reinstall
<karakara> yahbuntew
<saxaphone_man> feross: I tried making a new user, it didn't work, it must be a system config file...
<Yodude> downloading alsamixergui
<saxaphone_man> I'm gonna try re booting
<Yodude> i hope this works
<Yodude> hey in the meantime
<Yodude> i'm also having a problem with my disks
<Yodude> in windows i have C and D
<feross> saxaphone_man: ok
<Yodude> each arround 30GB
<Yodude> but in unbuntu i get an error message when trying to open them
<plypkie> Feral_Kid: IIRC, dpkg can't do any downloading
<Yodude> i get "unable to mount"
<plypkie> Feral_Kid: you need apt-get to do the downloading
<braveheartlion> how do i access my floppy drive?
<Yodude> anyone can help with that??
<Feral_Kid> plypkie> Ok, with that said, how do I allow apt-get to pull down the files that were saved from dpkg --get-selections?
<plypkie> Yodude: do you know what the linux partition names are for those partitions?
<Yodude> Unable to mount the selected volume.
<feross> braveheartlion: hmm. try sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy then cd /media/floppy
<Yodude> error: device /dev/hdc5 is not removable
<Yodude> error: could not execute pmount
<Yodude> that's the error
<Yodude> wait plypkie
<Yodude> well i went to the disks manager
<Feral_Kid> Or would I do an apt-get dselect-upgrade?
<Yodude> it shows me that i have 3 hard drives!
<Jason> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my NIC, do I need to reinstall the OS?
<Yodude> on has a name and the other two have got pretty much evrything unknown
<Yodude> in the disk that is recognized, i have 2 partitions : partition 1 and partition 5
<feross> Jason: hmm, do an 'lspci' is it listed there? then lsmod... look for the module if it loaded
<Trentster> Hey all, I have a strange problem, I have joomla installed as a customer portal on an ubuntu lamp server, everything works perfectly from the local network, but as soon as i hit the portal from the internet it loads only the text from the portal and no graphics or buttons etc...any ideas? is this an apache problem?
<saxaphone_man> feross: got any other good ideas?
<plypkie> Yodude: do you know if your windows C: and D: are separate partitions on the same drive?  or are they different drives?
<Jason> lspci: no, lsmod:no, but i hear i need natsemi loaded
<rushfreak2112> I would check browser settings first, then apache.
<Yodude> i always thought they were different harddrives
<Yodude> but now i'm thinking mroe they are partitions
<saxaphone_man> feros: it was the clamav files, I got it
<plypkie> Yodude: ok, do this:   sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<feross> saxaphone_man: the problem were some internet apps right like firefox.. try removing the program and the configs, then reinstall.
<plypkie> Yodude: then type "p"
<saxaphone_man> feross: thank you for your help though
<plypkie> Yodude: it'll print the partitions on hda
<sushi_> I need to set up my home wireless network.   The Network Configuration tool allows me to enter the SSID that I receive the Internet from, but I also need to broadcast inside my home to other computers.  How would I do this?
<feross> saxaphone_man: good to hear
<plypkie> Yodude: then we'll see what's on that drive
<Feral_Kid> plypkie> Any answer to that question?
<plypkie> Feral_Kid: i was just trying to google it
<plypkie> i can't remember
<lnknpk04> hey, i need to modify my etc/modules.d file.  whats the command line command to open it up in a text editor ?
<rushfreak2112> Trentser....You running Tomcat?
<feross> Jason: if you do a 'sudo modprobe netsemi' what does it show in lsmod after..
<sushi_> For example I connect to the internet from a wifi ssid "Pop"    but I also need to broadcast inside my home SSID "Coke"
<plypkie> Yodude: after you get that listing, type q to quit
<pokesmot> ahhhh, ubuntu RULES!
<plypkie> sushi_: you want to connect to two different wireless networks?
<plypkie> sushi_: don't you need two cards for that?
<Yodude> well i entered sudo fdisk /dev/hda in the terminal
<Yodude> but all i got is this:
<rushfreak2112> If you're running tomcat check the bin/catalina.sh file for this:  CATALINA_OPTS=-Djava.awt.headless=true
<sushi_> plypkie: I want to broadcast and receive at the same time.   I did this in XP using the Wireless Wizard.
<rushfreak2112> don't know if it will help you, but try.
<Yodude> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<Yodude> Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512)
<Yodude> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<Yodude> Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only,
<Yodude> until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous
<Yodude> content won't be recoverable.
<Jason> feross: lsmod lists natsemi, lspci: still not listed
<lnknpk04> can anyone tell me the command i need to type in to edit the modules.d file under root priviledges?
<sushi_> plypkie: generally, I want to use my computer as a
<feross> Jason: hmm, nothing on ifconfig?
<sushi_> as a wifi router
<Yodude> so what should i do plypkie?
<pokesmot> I dont know if anyones ever heard of this, but i just used a program called instlux to install ubuntu off the internet, no cd burning, didnt even have to download an iso...very cool.
<plypkie> sushi_: ok, i'm no expert on wifi, but i really think you need 2 cards to be a wifi router
<rushfreak2112> Use sudo for root privilidges
<sushi_> my laptop had an SSID of "Coke" and the rouoter across the streen was called "Pop"        worked great for my home network but I can't seem to do it in Linux
<Jason> feross: nothing on ifconfig, and sys > admin > network only lists my dial up modem
<sushi_> plypkie: again, I did it in another OS.   Worked great, but I don't want to use that OS anymore
<plypkie> Yodude: hit "q" for quit
<rushfreak2112> sudo vi modules.d should do it.
<plypkie> Yodude: don't save anything ;)
<lnknpk04> gracias
<plypkie> sushi_: oh.  neato.
<sushi_> plypkie: not really, I want to use ubuntu 'full time'
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help with a web content filtering issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946420
<feross> Jason: hold a sec
<Yodude> well i didn't solve anything i still cannot access my hardrive
<rushfreak2112> de nada
<sushi_> plypkie: a simple answer would be to somehow get myself 2 devices for my one wifi card.   so far all i have is eth1, but if i had wlan1 and eth1, I could configure it.
<Jason> feross: holding; really want ubuntu to work (don't wanna go back to MS)
<sushi_> I guess my question is, How do I get two different /dev devices for my 1 network card?      And a related question, how do I broadcast a wifi SSID?
<plypkie> sushi_: with an ethernet card you can do aliasing so you get eth1:0 and eth1:1 and you can assign different IP addresses to each fake interface.  maybe something like that exists for wifi
<plypkie> Yodude: try the same thing for /dev/hdc.    sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<plypkie> Yodude: let me know if it says the same error
<sushi_> plypkie: that'd work great.       Is it strange that my wifi card is showing up as ethernet?   It's a popular card.
<plypkie> sushi_: on my laptop, my ethernet is eth0 and my wifi is eth1, so i guess it's not too unusual
<plypkie> sushi_: it depends on what the drivers make it
<sushi_> plypkie: neat.     can youo show me in the right direction to aliasing the device?
<Yodude> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 7476.
<Yodude> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Yodude> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Yodude> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<Yodude> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Yodude>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<sushi_> and in Network Configuration, it will show up as two psuedo-different devices?
<Yodude> btw in windows i see to disks one is NTFS and the oher is FAT32
<plypkie> sushi_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Alias/index.html  <-- try this?
<plypkie> sushi_: i'm just googling "linux ip aliasing"
<sushi_> plypkie: thanks you helped.
<sushi_> yey
<sushi_> google?  whats that
<plypkie> hehe
<sushi_> =] 
<lnknpk04> i think i figured something out w/ my wireless problem.  The linux driver is using "bcm43xx" instead of the ndiswrapper driver.  Any clue on how to switch that?
<plypkie> Yodude: did you get a prompt in fdisk?
<plypkie> "Command (m for help):" like that?
<Yodude> what do you mean
<Feral_Kid> plypkie> Yeah, I have no idea... I googled as well and tried to do a apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems to loading in somethings, but not all of the other files...
<Yodude> isn't that what wu gave me a command to do in the terminal?
<Yodude> all i got is that message
<plypkie> Yodude: ya, you got that message about the cylinders from fdisk
<plypkie> now what does it say at the bottom of that terminal
<Yodude> yeah
<Yodude> only
<plypkie> does it say "Command (m for help): " ?
<Feral_Kid> Oh, well... Back to the old drawing board... I was shift back from 32-bit edgy to 64-bit... I guess this is all character building... :)
<sushi_> text-mode computing is a thing of the future.
<feross> Jason: anything in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<sushi_> Yodude: gparted works great.   Replaced fdisk for me
<plypkie> sushi_: i just want him to see what partitions exist
<sushi_> fdisk -l
<sushi_> l as in lama
<rushfreak2112> You know what the f in fdisk stands for, don't ya?
<Yodude> what do you mean suchi ( i'm using LiveCD ok? )
<borg> what player can i use to play Windows Media 9 videos?
<Jason> feross: sec
<sushi_> rushfreak2112: please tell us
<plypkie> sushi_: haha...thanks, i should have looked that up
<sushi_> Yodude: live cd comes with gparted
<rushfreak2112> fudge...to keep it clean.
<Feral_Kid> That update and then go back to updating my Nokia 700 and life will be groovy!!!
<Yodude> you mean Gnome Partition editor?
<plypkie> Yodude: ok, try what sushi_ said:   type "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc"
<Yodude> k i got this:
<Yodude> Disk /dev/hdc: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<Yodude> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7476 cylinders
<Yodude> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Yodude>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Yodude> /dev/hdc1   *           1        3769    30274461    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Yodude> /dev/hdc2            3770        7476    29776477+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Yodude> /dev/hdc5            3770        7476    29776446    b  W95 FAT32
<plypkie> aha, there we go
<sushi_> ;lol
<borg> can someone say pastebin?
<sushi_> its late =\
<plypkie> so those are your two windows drives...now we can figure out how to mount them
<Jason> feross: ethO: auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp... then it goes to auto eth1
<Yodude> ok
<Yodude> tell me im listening
<plypkie> Yodude: sudo mkdir /mnt/c
<cwillu> what's the name of the file that has the hardware mappings for ethernet cards to eth0, eth1, etc?  (not /etc/network/interfaces, the generic hal one (I think))
<plypkie> Yodude: sudo mkdir /mnt/d
<plypkie> Yodude: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc5 /mnt/d
<plypkie> Yodude: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/c
<feross> Jason: try sudu /etc/init.d/networking restart
<plypkie> there's probably some easier GUI way to do that, but i don't know it ;)
<feross> s/sudu/sudo
<plypkie> err
<plypkie> thanks
<plypkie> no wait, you typed sudu ;)
* plypkie is mixed up
<plypkie> hehe
<Yodude> ok i typed the commands in the order you gave me
<plypkie> Yodude: any errors?
<Yodude> i got this:
<Yodude> mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/c busy
<Yodude> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hdc1
<plypkie> ohh
<plypkie> ok, so one of them is already mounted
<Jason> feross: restarting
<plypkie> open up a file browser and look in /tmp
<feross> Jason: ok then ifconfig again just to see if it picks up anything.
<Yodude> well i went to places-computer-tried to enter the disk
<Yodude> then i got an error saying The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Yodude> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdc1".
<james296> how come when I boot Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit the boot up screen is black and white instead of colored?
<james296> and how do I fix this?
<Yodude> but if i click the tmp tab in my file manager
<Yodude> i got some folders
<james296> it was like this when I first ran the live CD even
<Yodude> three of which contain a lock icon and an X
<Jason> feross: no luck in ifconfig... the restart gave me for eth0: SIOCSIFADDR: no such device, eth0: error while getting interface flags: no such device, etc
<lnknpk04> gah
<anaid> hi
<Yodude> so?
<plypkie> Yodude: oh, i remember this happening to me when i had windows drives...it thinks that you're not allowed to view them because you're not administrator or somethnig
<plypkie> hmm
<plypkie> lemme think
<ssmasood> plypkie.....hi....
<feross> Jason: did it work fine when you booted from the cd or it never worked period... also, if you boot into windows it works fine right?
<ssmasood> i have the same problem left
<saxaphone_man> Can someone please help with a web content filtering issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1946420
<plypkie> ssmasood: remind me again what it is?
<ssmasood> the intel 3945 wifi card problem ..remember???
<plypkie> ahh
<Yodude> so what should i do? ( someone told me FAT32 should work great with linux)
<ken> HELP: I selected a couple of applications to be downloaded via synaptic. The download estimated time was around 2 hrs. So i waited, after two hours a message came that it failed to download a small library called llibxine1 and abiword-common. But, i had selected a lot of applications to be installed, but none of them were installed due to the failure of two stupid libraries. Si my question is: the download did go on at a steady speed of 30kbps for about two hours,
<james296> well can someone give me a hand with that problem plz?
<bruenig> ken, that is not a question
<plypkie> Yodude: you're on a LiveCD right?  not installed?
<someguy> i have a rather odd question.. when i play vxid in totem, it works flawlessly, though when i play it in VLC, the audio skips or pops not and then..
<sushi_> Yodude: Sorry I haven't been folowing your problem.     I have good experiences reading/writing FAT drives on Linux
<someguy> and clue why?
<ken> bruenig: Something more explanative would have been useful
<Jason> feross: didn't work from the live cd (didn't know it should), wiped windows on this old box, but I yanked it out of my current windows box where it ran fine
<Yodude> now but i don't plan to install but hey i got something that workewd right now!!!!!
<my_haz> Greetings is there a way to make an existing partion encrypted?
<Yodude> when i go to Places-Computer
<plypkie> sushi_: he has a windows drive mounted, but it says readable only by root
<Yodude> i see two hardrives ok?
<bruenig> ken, you said your question was that the download did go on, that is a statement, and I honestly don't know what sort of question can be derived from it
<harrisony1> james296, whats the problem
<Yodude> one is LOCAL DISK
<sushi_> Yodude plypkie youo have to mount it with option umask=000
<my_haz> i don't need to save the data on the partion that i am trying make encrypted
<Yodude> and the other is 28.9 GB Volume: /tmp/disks-conf-hdc1
<james296> the grub boot loader is black and white instead of color on Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit edition
<james296> is there a way to fix that?
<imbecile> ok you guys how do i install c compiler? i'm trying to install TOR which requires this
<linlin> i need an FTP client that is capable of using AUTH TLS SSL encryption
<Yodude> so i clicked on LOCAL DISK and it worked!!!!!!!!!
<linlin> any ideas
<bruenig> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<plypkie> sushi_: like   mount -o umask=000 -t vfat /dev/hdc5 /mnt/d
<plypkie> ?
<Yodude> i see my folders!
<sushi_> Yodude: you're using Live CD?   Why don't you just access the drive using root then?
<harrisony1> !grub-splashimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-splashimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plypkie> Yodude: woo!
<feross> saxaphone_man: that second option sounds good, have your dad lock down the network where his computer is the only one that can get to the internet. Have the parental controls on that one and everyone else connects through there.
<sushi_> plypkie yes
<harrisony1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ken> bruenig: I end my post with " I mean where is all that i downloaded gone?", by that i mean that if any applications were installed is should see them in the menu-bar, and a message should popup showing that the "following applications are installed in so many sections" but none of that happened. Dont you see this is a question?
<bruenig> imbecile, sudo apt-get install build-essential
* someguy = away
<harrisony1> hmm......
<Yodude> but lol it took all this: i knew NTFS doesn't work qwith linux
<harrisony1> there is a package ill get it
<Yodude> but why should FAT32 work fine?
<plypkie> Yodude: NTFS is read-only in linux
<bruenig> ken, once you get all the libraries in order, the already downloaded files will install, they should be kept in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Yodude> lol do i have to do this evrytime i load ubuntu?
<plypkie> Yodude: FAT32 is read and write
<sushi_> Yodude: ntfs works with linux, but WRITING to it, will destroy your winblows system structure.
<james296> why should I need a package for this? why has this problem happened even on the live cd?
<imbecile> bruenig, thanks man you guys are so helpful here
<harrisony1> james296, sudo apt-get install grub-splashimages
<plypkie> Yodude: with a LiveCD, you can't save any settings
<sushi_> Yodude: /etc/fstab is the file that mounts partitions during boot.
<plypkie> Yodude: it's a fresh start every time
<Jason> feross: I can't help but think I'm missing a driver or have a corrupt driver, but with no internet on the ubuntu box, it's hard to solve
<harrisony1> james296, grub has always been black and white in ubuntu
<harrisony1> unless you mean when ubuntu boots
<james296> ok, I meant the splash image
<james296> yes
<ken> bruenig: Are you sure all that libraries i downloaded in those two hours will not be re-downloaded again?
<feross> Jason: just for kicks try running DSL linux on it, it's only a 50MB download OR Knoppix just to test it. I'm sure that if you see it under lspci it would detect and work fine.
<james296> thats what I meant
<sushi_> yodude: Seems like you need general UNIX training.   Topic: File systems
<M06w> for grub, whats error 11 and 21
<plypkie> ssmasood: ok, so you have the same network card as me, but mine works and yours doesn't
<Yodude> but hey then how do you explain the message i get when i enter the NTFS drive?
<plypkie> ssmasood: let me try and find which packages i have that make it work
<bruenig> ken, if they were downloaded, the won't be redownloaded, it will use the already downloaded ones in the cache
<sushi_> Yodude: whats that
<ssmasood> plypkie..yes dude
<Yodude> it says The folder contents could not be displayed.
<ken> bruenig: Thank you for your quick response
<sushi_> yodude that's all it says?
<Yodude> yes
<harrisony1> Oh....is all black and white or some parts because sometimes mine will just go from nice image to text with black and white
<Yodude> non wait
<sushi_> yodude did you try the ls command
<thePuck> try accessing it from the console
<Jason> feross: download 'DSL linux' on my widows box, burn to cd and run in ubuntu box?
<sushi_> yodude ls /mnt/d
<Yodude> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdc1".
<sushi_> Yodude: sudo ls /mnt/d
<GefilteTrish> I'm having some trouble compiling a package.  I'm getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmikmod
<ken> bruenig: One more thing, do you know what i need to do to get the Ubuntu 6.10 splash screen alike Ubuntu 6.06 one's. I mean it should have the Ubuntu logo + all those scrolling lines of text at bootup. THere is some word that i need to take out of the menu.lst. What was it "quiet" or "splash" or something?
<borg> what player can i use to play Windows Media 9 videos?
<Yodude> no D seems to be the LOCAL DISK and it's working
<feross> Jason: sure, if you have a USB drive pop it on there once you boot it.. I carry one around, chicks love it ;)
<james296> its always black and white
<bruenig> borg, with the right codecs, totem
<ken> borg: VLC
<sushi_> GefilteTrish: I used to LOVE mikmod!   WTF kind of old-skewl stuff you doing?    anyways, try sudo apt-get installl mikmod
<borg> VLC cant play this video i want to play
<james296> and the loading slider thing looks, well, crappy, it doesnt look the way it should
<sushi_> GefilteTrish: oh that's for MOD music
<borg> it's like 1280 wide
<Jason> feross: awesome (I have a usb drive, but since I'm married I don't carry it around anymore. )
<bruenig> ken, well play around with it, I am not sure which to take out. Take one out, see what happens then take the other one out. Most people either go all the way or just get the text, so I am not familiar
<GefilteTrish> sushi_, it's already installed.  I'm compiling Ur-Quan Masters, if you're curious
<arrenlex> borg: mplayer
<zak> http://bh.polpo.org/popupalert9.GIF
<harrisony1> james296, can you take a video/photo
<Jason> feross: thanks for the help, much appreciated
<ken> Someone HELP: do you know what i need to do to get the Ubuntu 6.10 splash screen alike Ubuntu 6.06 one's. I mean it should have the Ubuntu logo + all those scrolling lines of text at bootup. THere is some word that i need to take out of the menu.lst. What was it "quiet" or "splash" or something?
<Yodude> isn't there a way i can read the C: drive? i would be able to access my windows documents that way
<harrisony1> Yodude, yes there is
<sushi_> ken: that is the splash screen.
<feross> Jason: ok, my guess is that there might be something wrong with the hardware somewhere.. if lspci doesn't see it.
<harrisony1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<plypkie> ssmasood: so my /sbin/ipw3945d program came in the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic package
<ken> sushi_: What do i need to do?
<james296> I wouldnt know how, but, I just want to know what to do to fix that, it just is black and white, and the loading slider is flat, and doesnt have the reflection-like colors in it at all
<sushi_> Yodude:; yes there are ways and it is easy.
<plypkie> ssmasood: maybe there's new stuff in 2.6.17 that you need
<plypkie> ssmasood: i suggest upgrading to that if you can
<harrisony1> and Yodude try ntfs-3g
<Yodude> tell me
<harrisony1> james296, are you using dapper or edgy
<james296> edgy
<ken> sushi_: DO you know the exact editing that i need to do to my menu.lst file?
<sushi_> ken no
<GefilteTrish> Does anyone know how to add things to ld's path?  What's worse is I know there's a copy of mikmod.h in /usr/lib
<ken> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<harrisony1> Yodude,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions and google ntfs-3g
<sushi_> Yodude: I know ubuntuguide.org is frowned upon, but you may want to try there.   I learned a lot there.
<harrisony1> james296, do you have a digital camera/camera phone/camcorder were you can take a short video of when you boot up
<Jason> feross: once DSL is installed, I assume everything will be done via Terminal?
<james296> no I dont sorry
<Yodude> plypkie: you told me there's an easy way i can make C: readable tell me how plz
<M06w> HEY. why are there only two workspaces now
<doopsie>  hello, i recently just installed the driver for the inbuilt webcam on asus w5f laptop, but the adjustments like brightness/contrast and other stuff cannot work. The colour is terribly off as well. Is it possible to change this manuallY?
<bruenig> M06w, right click on the workspaces click properties and change it
<thePuck> it's a permissions issue... sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/hdc1 # or whatever your device path is
<ssmasud> plypkie...i am sorry...i was disconnected
<M06w> thanks
<Flannel> thePuck that's a horrible idea
<harrisony1> james296, i dont know why as i use a 32bit system all i can say is try on the forums and see what happens :( sorry
<thePuck> if he just wants access from a livecd?
<ircleuser> hi, im new to linux, anyone can tell me how to install amsn, i downloaded a .package installer, thanks
<thePuck> or did I misunderstand the problem?
<Flannel> thePuck: chmodding the entire drive?
<deboyo> does anyone know how to slow down the movement of a bluetooth mouse?
<bruenig> ircleuser, you can install it from the ubuntu repositories
<harrisony1> Yodude, http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<plypkie> ssmasood: so my /sbin/ipw3945d program came in the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic package
<deboyo> xset only affects the touchpad
<bruenig> ircleuser, you have to enable the universe repository and then do sudo apt-get install amsn
<thePuck> if he isn't able to access it from user...I ran into the same issue once mounting from a livecd
<plypkie> ssmasood: maybe there's new stuff in 2.6.17 that you need
<ircleuser> brueing, do i have to add the repository?
<Flannel> !ntfs | Yodude, this will allow you to read your C drive
<ubotu> Yodude, this will allow you to read your C drive: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<bruenig> ircleuser, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<doopsie> could anyone help me with the problem im facing?
<Flannel> thePuck: he needs to mount it with different permissions, umask for most filesystems, there are other masks for other FSs, chmodding recursively is never the answer
<foosh> Use Mepis
<ircleuser> bruein: 6.06
<ssmasud> plypkie.....my kernel is 2.6.15..actually i need to install NS2...for that I need a compiler GCC.....for that i need build essential
<imbecile> checking for libevent directory... configure: error: Could not find a linkable l ibevent. You can specify an explicit path using --with-libevent-dir
<harrisony1> Yodude, add the ntfs-3g repository (its on here somewere http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ ) and then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?
<GefilteTrish> Anyone know how to make ld behave/
<GefilteTrish> ?
<plypkie> ssmasud: can't you just get the packages for 2.6.17?
<thePuck> is ntfs-3g stable now?
<feross> Jason: no, DSL has a gui that can configure almost everything.. DSLPanel or one of those icons that comes up
<Flannel> thePuck: not yet
<bruenig> ircleuser, ok copy and paste the following in the terminal, the entire thing after the colon, it will add all the extra repositories, then update, then download and install amsn: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<feross> Jason: I think the window manager is fluxbox
<bruenig> ircleuser, copy and paste it all at once
<Yodude> k harrisonyu
<harrisony1> thePuck, stable enough to use i guess but apart from that i dont think (as i single boot)
<Flannel> Yodude: to just read the drive, you don't need ntfs-3g, that page will explain how easy it is to read your C drive, without other stuff
<ssmasud> plypkie....HOW???....i am just wasting time on ubuntu....i need to start working on NS2....can u take me there ANYHOW??
<harrisony1> Yodude, any time , happy to help
<ssmasud> plypkie...can u just enable my internet ...anyhow???
<Jason> feross: kk (linux OS day: 1)   :)
<Amy> http://tinyurl.com/yzpogg
<kcinna> whats a program that will remove the css encrption from a dvd iso?
<bruenig> !offtopic | Amy
<ubotu> Amy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ircleuser> brueing: thank you i will give it a try
<bruenig> being a bot and all that won't matter
<harrisony1> kcinna, try libdvdcss2
<harrisony1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<harrisony1> !acid::rip | kcinna
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Amy> bruenig thanks for sharing
<Amy> maybe you want to have a looksies at that link
<ken> HELP: My Ubuntu boot-up is very slow, so i de-activated the splash screen to check where it was taking a long time, and i discovered that at the command "configuring network interfaces..." Ubuntu gets freezed up for quite some time 20-25seconds. What do i do to get this right?
<kcinna> harrisony1: thanks for the resources man
<harrisony1> Amy, what is it then
<bruenig> should I !ops the Amy bot
<whta> hi, i need some help getting some drivers for some recording equipment i have working right..
<harrisony1> ken, how you connect to intenet
<bruenig> I mean it appears to be trying to exploit something with that link, but didn't really do anything, must be a windows only type thing
<harrisony1> kcinna, happy to help, anytime
<harrisony1> whta, what drivers
<imbecile> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ken> harrisony1: ADSL/PPPOE
<Yodude> btw i don't know what to say about ubuntu, for instance it's not good at beeing an "easy shift" from windows, but it just ROCKS with stuff like internet and programs lol
<Yodude> not with sound though my sound is still now working
<ircleuser> brueing: i got this: eading package lists... Done
<ircleuser> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Amy> bruenig: use ff...
<ken> harrisony1: i ran "sudo pppoeconf" the first time, to make sure that Ubuntu automatically connects to the net without asking me anythying everytime i start it
<Answer> How can I disable logrotate?
<whta> harrisony1: They're listed here (http://usb-midi-fw.sourceforge.net/ ) under "other USB" devices. I download the archive but I have no idea what to do with it.
<bruenig> tis an internet explorer exploit, I knew it
<Amy> bah its an xss
<M06w> is there somewhere other then the link on the wiki that i can get the diskmounter script from?
<bruenig> diskmounter script?
<ssmasud> plypkie??????
<harrisony1> mv /dev/ircusers/amy /dev/null :D
<M06w> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<bruenig> ircleuser, do sudo apt-get install amsn, tell me what that does
<harrisony1> whta, is it a deb.tar.gz or rpm or other
<imbecile> how do i obtain root when im not prompted before in terminal?
<whta> harrisony1: it's "madfuload-1.2.tar.gz"
<ircleuser> brueing: its downloading amsn, thanks
<feross> Answer: look into /etc/logrotate.conf
<plypkie> ssmasud: sorry, a bit busy right now
<bruenig> imbecile, what are you talking about
<harrisony1> whta, ahh do you know how to compile things
<feross> imbecile: sudo
<harrisony1> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Answer> feross, yes but can I just delete that?  or can I change weekly to never or comment it out or what?  I dont want logrotate to run at all
<plypkie> ssmasud: all i know right now is you need the ipw3945 module in the kernel for sure
<whta> harrisony1: nope. i'm still pretty noob with all of this stuff.
<harrisony1> whta, ahhh me see
<imbecile> bruenig, im trying to install TOR and i get this error E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bruenig> imbecile, you must have synaptic open
<bruenig> imbecile, or the updater open, you can only have one of those things going at once
<ken> Helooo? Can no-one help me with slow bootup times?
<imbecile> ooohhh ok thanks
<harrisony1> ken, yes 1 moment'
<Answer> ken, how long exactly does it take to reboot
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why evolution would refuse to download my gmail on a regular basis
<cwillu> ~eth
<cwillu> !eth
<feross> Answer: you can comment everythnig out, kill all of the scripts under cron, delete the syslogd scirpts and things like that to get rid of all logging...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !interfaces
<ken> Answer: quite, quite long. Even longer than Windows XP. I haven't installed any new hardware or anything of that sort. I would say 3-4 minutes. I am running AMD Athlong xp 2600, 512MB RAM, 128MB GPU, 160GB HDD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> whta, mind waiting a minute
<whta> sure
<borg> do i need gstreamer to be able to play windows media video in totem?
<imbecile> bruenig, so sudo - what?
<borg> right now i have the xine version of totem
<ssmasod> plypkie....what should i do..i think this is an official ubuntu forum.....i have recommended ubuntu for the lab of University of Texas at Dallas...should i take my recommendation back...????...because u r busy??
<ircleuser> one more question, i downloaded the flash plugin for firefox, i have an amd64, and i couldn't install it, it says that there are no plugins for this arquitecture, anyone can help me with this?
<bruenig> imbecile, what are you doing again
<harrisony1> ken, run network-admin and disable all of them and try reboot
<harrisony1> and see what it does
<cwillu> whats the file I need to wipe to clear/reset how ubuntu maps network devices?
<bruenig> ircleuser, there is no native support for amd64 flash
<Answer> feross, I don't want to disable logging, just logrotate.  it looks like it is only rotating wtmp anyways.
<ken> harrisony1: ok let me try
<imbecile> bruenig, installing tor
<bruenig> ircleuser, if you are new to linux, I would seriously consider going with the i386 version
<bruenig> imbecile, compiling it or from the repositories?
<imbecile> from repo
<feross> Answer: just comment it out then
<christian1222> hi guys, is there an easy way to rename a directory without creating a new one and then transferrring all the contents of the old directory to the new one?
<imbecile>   $ apt-get update
<imbecile>   $ apt-get install tor
<imbecile> trying that but it says i need troot
<imbecile> root*
<harrisony1> im add sudo to both
<ken> harrisony1: But theres only one wired connection (my current ADSL) on, whats the use of disabling the only (single) and working Internet connection
<ircleuser> brueing: thank you, i will give it a try
<bruenig> imbecile, sudo apt-get install tor
<harrisony1> ken, try it and see what it does
<imbecile> ahhh thats it
<jadacyrus> Does www.msdewey.com freeze anyone elses browser?
<CryptoMole> hey all
<harrisony1> !offtopic | jadacyrus
<ubotu> jadacyrus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<imbecile> bruenig, i'll be a linux pro in no time ;P
<harrisony1> cyphase, dont worry about saying hi just ask :D
<jadacyrus> ?
<ken> harrisony1: ok
<harrisony1> ask in #ubuntu-offtopic jadacyrus here is for support
<bruenig> imbecile, yeah, just precede any command that needs root privileges with sudo
<jadacyrus> it is a support question
<Answer> feross, so if I comment out /etc/logrotate.conf it will not run at all?  what about all the crons
<ken> HELP: I want Firefox to ask me whether it should remember the password or not at mail.yahoo.com. But it doesn't do it. SO i checked Options>Secuirty --passwords --exceptions, and cleared the whole list. But still i dont get asked at mail.yahoo.com, whether firefox should remember my yahoo passwords. I want my mail.yahoo.com's passwords to be automatically remembered, how do i do that?
<Gartral> hey guys, i need help, my cd roms arnt being reconized by my system, i cant bur to or read from either drive
<CryptoMole> I just heard this nasty rumor in irc channel that ubuntu was making friends with microsoft
<cyphase> harrisony1: i think you mean CryptoMole
<imbecile> bruenig, can you recommend any books for noobs?
<Answer> feross, and if logrotate doesn't run am I in danger of the disk filling up?
<ssmasod> can anybody solve my WIFI issue over here???
<harrisony1> cyphase, yeah sorry bout that
<Answer> imbecile, get any of hte o'reilly series like linux in a nutshell
<cyphase> harrisony1: np
<bruenig> ken, yahoo is weird about that, it doesn't like to allow that to happen, I've noticed that
<hastesaver> ken, that's because yahoo requests the browser not to remember it
<hastesaver> ken, install the AlwaysRememberPassword extension
<imbecile> Answer, thanks
<ircleuser> brueing: so i should not have any problems installing the x86 version in my amd64?
<bruenig> imbecile, I didn't read any books, you just sort of pick it up as you go. When you don't know something go to the forums, irc, google and look for it and then you will remember it for sure
<harrisony1> jadacyrus, more people would help you in #ubuntu-offtopic as its not directly related to ubuntu
<hastesaver> ken, Firefox would happily remove this "feature", but apparently some banking sites insist on it
<feross> Answer: look into the crons, you can get it out of there.. also yes you might run into a disk becoming full problem.
<christian1222> imbecile: ive been using "A practical guide to Linux" by Mark Sobell
<feross> ssmasod: what's the problem?
<harrisony1> whta, thanks for waiting what was the site you were downloading that driver from
<bruenig> ircleuser, no, I am running x86 on my amd64 right now. Installs just like amd64, put the live cd in and go
<CryptoMole> in a nutshell id be nuts if that was true
<imbecile> christian1222, thanks
<ken> bruenig: hastesaver: NO, but before it used to ask me, and saved my passwords alright, how do i re-enable that functionality. And moreover in my laptop it remembers the password alright
<ircleuser> brueing: thanks for your help
<Answer> feross, the daily cron doesnt cause any problem but every sunday my program crashes.  the only difference in the cron.weekly is "popularity-contest"  what the hell is that?
<hastesaver> ken, before it used to ask you -- on Firefox? Sure?
<christian1222> imbecile: its been pretty good so far, just to learn the basics. I like it because it is non-specific for distros, just linux, so the stuff in there is good for all distros
<ken> hastesaver: ya ya ya!!!!
<GefilteTrish> Anyone know anything about ld and mikmod?
<christian1222> imbecile: I think its was like $30 or $40 from barnes and noble, its a good reference too
<harrisony1> !ld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feross> Answer: not sure,, what does in run?
<harrisony1> !mikmod
<ubotu> mikmod: Portable tracked music player. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-2 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 164 kB
<hastesaver> ken, strange because Firefox isn't supposed to do that :-) Get this: http://roachfiend.com/archives/2005/03/03/always-remember-password/
<harrisony1> whta, see my private message
<feross> Answer: oh, nm 'man popularity-contest' looks fine
<feross> Answer: I have it to
<ken> hastesaver: How do i use that?
<feross> ssmasod: what's the deal with your wifi?
<Answer> feross, how can I uninstall just popularity-contest and leave ubuntu-standard?
<plypkie> ssmasood: i'm just some guy who started using ubuntu yesterday
<hastesaver> ken, just click on the "install this..." link, wait for it to install, and then forget about it. Everything will work as you want it to :-)
<ssmasood> feross....thanks for replying....i have an intel proset wireless 3945a/b/g...ubuntu version 6.06....but my Wifi seems to be not working....
<plypkie> ssmasood: i'm at work right now, so i'm not gonna drop everything to help you
<plypkie> ssmasood: but i'm trying my best, with very little available time
<harrisony1> Answer, turn it off dont worry about uninstalling
<feross> ssmasud: usually what I tell people is... comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces .. install network-manager "nm-applet" reboot and run wifi through that program.. remove the gnome-network-applet thing from task panel
<ken> hastesaver: So when i click that bookmarklet on yahoo.com, firefox shall ask me whether to remember the password or not?
<ssmasood> feros....where do i get nm-applet from???....
<crparr> Hi! How can I have a look at the knetworkmanager configuration?
<hastesaver> ken, you don't even have to remember to click that bookmarklet on yahoo.com. You just have to install it *once*, and then all the misbehaving sites (including yahoo.com) will automatically ask you whether to remember the password or not.
<antmazO> i installed the  w32codecs dont you have to install them its not giving anyinformation on the site after you downloaded it
<tim167> question about GIMP: how do I move a layer to be -under- another layer instead of -on top- of it ?
<antmazO> didnt install dowonladed it rather
<crparr> I'd like to save the config as a default in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf how can this be done???
<feross> ssmasood: look for it in synaptics
<ken> hastesaver: Thank you, help much appreciated
<ken> Happy UBUNT-ing
<ken> :)
<feross> ssmasood: just type network manager and it should come up
<Answer> feross, harrisony1: what about the anacron do I have to have that?
<orestyle9> so how do I watch videos with ubuntu online?
<orestyle9> streaming videos..
<Answer> !tell orestyle9 about restrictedformats
<jontec> you don't.
<siv0x> hey I'm updating from 6.06 to edgy, and i ran upon a question that i'm not sure about, i pasted it on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39429/
<harrisony1> orestyle9, google video,youtube
<jontec> sorry
<jontec> lol.
<harrisony1> osfameron, what aspect
<ssmasood> feross ...u mean i type network manager in RUN...???...and it would come up??..or is it a tarball which i downlad from any site???
<harrisony1> as in streaming of anything or specfic ubuntu
<harrisony1> vids
<Answer> crparr, use the command "wpa_passphrase" and it will generate a wpa_supplicant.conf file for you
<cmweb> Does 6.10 support dialup verrywell at this moment?
<orestyle9> are those only flash?
<antmazO> i downloaded  the  w32codecs don't you have to install them its not giving any information on the site after you downloaded it
<pokesmot> can anyone remind me where the grub menu.lst is?
<Answer> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Answer> pokesmot, either /boot or /grub
<harrisony1> Answer, errr um...
<Answer> pokesmot, or try the command "locate menu.lst"
<Answer> harrisony1, /etc/cron.d/anacron is that necessary?
<ken> pokesmot: "locate menu.lst"
<pokesmot> cool, thanks
<harrisony1> antmazO, try dpkg -i w3codecs.... and see what happens
<crparr> Answer: wpa_passphrase generates a 64 char passphrase...but only 64 chars are allowed
<harrisony1> *w32codes...
<ken> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feross> ssmasood: there is a program called synaptics which is a package manager
<feross> ssmasood: no tarball required
<ken> f
<harrisony1> *w32codecs.. and replace .. with the full name
<feross> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<theflyingfool_> are there any bad effects of using any for my eesid on my wireless card
<jontec> siv0x: (from a noob) it's most likely a config file... don't overwrite it. I didnt' overwrite any of mine when I upgraded...
<antmazO> ok thanks ive used ubuntu -Linux before shell comands and forgot how to use them have been using windows 200 for a year so i kind of forgot everything about linux
<ssmasood> feross...thanks...lemme try it....
<feross> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ssmasood> i'll be back
<Answer> crparr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<siv0x> jontec: k, when you upgraded did you lose anything?
<antmazO> oh im a tard mental ping high , this is the message i got after i type that dpkg -i w3codecs
<crparr> thx
<antmazO> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<feross> ssmasood: ok, just remember to comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces except the lo interface
<harrisony1> antmazO, do you have synaptic open
<ssmasood> feross...ok dude:)
<antmazO> yea
<harrisony1> and siv0x i upgraded yesterday and no files lost
<ken> antmazO: close that
<antmazO> is the package in there and i have to select it
<harrisony1> antmazO, close it
<theflyingfool_> has anyone else had serious issues with network-manager
<antmazO> ah im an r-tard
<harrisony1> antmazO, no your not it took me a while to
<siv0x> harrisony1: thanks, working good?
<harrisony1> theflyingfool_,  as in....
<antmazO> yea but ive done this before , so i should remeber but i dont
<ken> POLL: Is there someone here who has had difficulties with Evolution? If yes, what? And what would you recommend Evolution or Thunderbird?
<theflyingfool_> it, drops my connection frequently
<antmazO> but thank you very much for the help
<jontec> siv0x: I didn't lose anything. :D besides the interface.... and my touchpad ACTUALLY working... there were no changes
<theflyingfool_> why would my nick randomly add a _ to the end?
<Answer> ken, thunderbird is awesome
<siv0x> jontec: nice
<Answer> theflyingfool_, network-manager will disconnect you repeatedly.
<harrisony1> siv0x, yeah few issues with apache and mono but apart from that all good
<jontec> siv0x: everything (apps and such) worked just like before
<ken> Answer: you ever experienced problems with Evolution?
<ken> Anyone ever experienced problems with Evolution?
<theflyingfool_> i had issues with evolution
<haxr4hire> evo kinda slow on imap
<Answer> ken, thunderbird is the coolest
<harrisony1> theflyingfool_, you may have a ghost running
<theflyingfool_> what kind of isues
<ken> theflyingfool_: What issues you had?
<ken> haxr4hire: what else?
<cwillu> I've got two wired network cards;  one one particular machine, every time I rebot, it seems to switch eth1 and eth2 (and eth0 just never exists), and I have no idea why
<theflyingfool_> ken: wouldnt download my email on a regular basis
<ken> theflyingfool_: that shouldn't happen!!!!!!!!
<Answer> theflyingfool_, try  /msg nickserv help    there are commands to release and kill the ghost
<harrisony1> theflyingfool_, how oftern did you say update?
<theflyingfool_> once every 10 min
<ken> harrisony1: You prefer evolution or thunderbird?
<haxr4hire> no "real" problems, just seemed too crowded with cal and everything
<haxr4hire> thunderbird is real nice
<harrisony1> ken, i use gmail so ...but thunderbird with spamato is sweet!!!!
<ken> ok
<ken> b
<theflyingfool_> when i do /msg nickserv help nothing happens
<cwillu> theflyingfool_: put something after it
<ken> "/msg NickServe help"
<harrisony1>  /msg nickserv help ghost
<ken> theflyingfool_: Do that without quotes
<haxr4hire> anyone use beryl?
<siv0x>  /ns help
<harrisony1> haxr4hire, yes and #ubuntu-xgl has the official ubuntu channel
<haxr4hire> thanks i didnt know that
<Answer> cwillu, I have the same problem.  look into /etc/iftab
<cwillu> Answer: beautiful, thanks!
<Answer> cwillu, the default entry for eth0 is why you never get that device name.  allegedly you can make an entry there to force the devices to have the same name.  let me know if you get it to actually work for you
<cwillu> Answer: definately;  have some place that I can tell you if it works?  (won't know until that location stops having difficulties for a couple days)
<Answer> cwillu, you can catch me here most times.  it worked when I assigned by mac address, but I tried assigning by module and it did not work
<Answer> cwillu, trying to make an image is very difficult when the ethernet devices flip flop...
<cwillu> Answer: how do you think I got myself in this predicament :)
<Yodude> hey plypkie you there?
<Yodude> it seems i can read the FAT32 volume but not write to it!
<dredhammer> hello how do you compile dts support into avidemux? i followed the advice of copying dts_internal.h to where dts.h is but it still says it doesn see the file
<Answer> cwillu, you could post to this thread as well http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172947  "Network interface randomly changing name from eth1 to eth2"
<crparr> When I create a psk with wpa_passphrase, I get a String, 64 chars long. But my Accesspoint only supports up to 63 characters. Using any psk is not recognized. What can I do?
<Answer> Yodude, ubuntu can read the windows partition but not write to it
<Answer> crparr, what kind of AP only supports 63 chars??
<harrisony1> fat32 is full supported tho
<harrisony1> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Yodude> i thought it can write to FAT32
<harrisony1> hmmm
<crparr> my DLINK DWL-G700AP
<gnuyen> how  do you delete an entry in dpkg?
<Answer> Yodude, are you sure its fat32 and not ntfs windows partition?  is it mounted in read-write mode
<gnuyen> my system is borked hard enough that dpkg -r --force doesn't work
<harrisony1> gnuyen, uninstall a program?
<gnuyen> i just need to delete the entry so that dpkg/apt don't think it's installed anymore
<gnuyen> i installed a broken .deb i think
<gnuyen> and it won't uninstall
<gnuyen> so i need to just delete the files by hand and remove the entry from the database
<harrisony1> um iirc you need find the joint were alll the downloaded reps are stored and change whatever to uninstalled
<Answer> gnuyen, apt-get remove --purge [packagenamehere] 
<siv0x> gnuyen: cd /dir/
<cwillu> Answer: by module, you mean kernel driver used, or something based on the pci bus?
<siv0x> gnuyen: rm "filename.deb"
<Answer> cwillu, yeah by kernel drive from lsmod.  it says in man iftab that you can assign by mac address or module
<danielk> hi, anyone here experienced busybox cant access tty bug?
<gnuyen> if I do that I get E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<gnuyen> it's really really broken
<gnuyen> I need to do some bad stuff to get rid of it i think
<siv0x> I have no clue, just make sure you are setting your cd /dir/ to the right place its at.
<theflyingfool> would having a really short time between requests to download email cause it to fail downloading?
<cwillu> Answer: lsmod or ethtool?
<borg> my VLC cant play my wmv cause i guess it's too big
<antmazO> nstall the libdvdread3 package; were do i find this its not in the synaptic
<ken> HEY! Someone helped me with the bookmark to make yahoo.com remember the passwords who was it?
<ken> harrisony1: was it you?
<Answer> cwillu, from "man iftab" Matches the name of the kernel driver that owns the device which
<Answer>  can be obtained by using ethtool
<cwillu> which matches the output of lsmod anyway, right
<crparr> Answer: Well, it seems that the configuration interface uses the ascii input, not hex... then 63 chars are the maximum
<Answer> cwillu, I guess so.  like I said I didn't get it to work
<antmazO>  were do i find libdvdcss2 this its not in the synaptic
<theflyingfool> has anyone ever seen this channel with less than 800 people
<cwillu> Answer: I'll play around with it;  the machine I'm having troubles with is a couple hours away, so it won't happen tonight :/
<borg> ah screw this i'm going to install WINE
<phatlip> can i map mouse button 3/4 to forward/back in firefox?
<ken> HEY! Anyone here uses the "remember password" bookmarklet, to remember passwords for bank sites or yahoo.com?
<cwillu> I've got a test bench coming back in a few days though
<antmazO> wine sucks with some programs half life works
<Answer> cwillu, we actually thought about alias'ing reboot to reboot twice
<cwillu> lol!!
<cwillu> took me a second :)
<Answer> cwillu, you can also write a script to ping the default gateway and flip eth1 and eth2 then to /etc/init.d/networking restart..
<cwillu> Answer: ultimately, that's what I'd like to be able to do via iftab or network manager or whatever
<ken> Anyone here uses the "remember password" bookmarklet, to remember passwords for bank sites or yahoo.com?
<cwillu> Answer: "however the monkeys plug in the cables, figure out which side has the server and which side has the internet, and do the Right Thing"
<cwillu> Answer: the head monkey has a nasty habit of unplugging stuff so he has a cable to plug his laptop into :p
<Answer> cwillu, I like the udev rules example in this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172947
<ken> grrrrrr.........
<borg> grrr indeed
<nolimitsoya> rraaaawr!
<nolimitsoya> or how about this one: rrRRAAAAAAAWWWwwwr!
<nolimitsoya> scared you, didnt i :)
<borg> grrrr
<nolimitsoya> meow
<borg> lol, screw it i'm installing WINE
<borg> and i'm installing WIndows Media Player
<crparr> wpa_passphrase generates a passphrase using the ssid and a password, 64 chars long. But in my admin interface I have to enter an ASCII passphrase (max. 63 chars long). What can I do, to get connected?
<ken> nolimitsoya: :()
<crparr> entering any passphrase returns 2 errors:
<crparr> Line 13: Invalid PSK '5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085'.
<ken> 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, eh?
<crparr> Line 13: failed to parse psk 'xxxx'.
<ken> 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, eh eh??
<crparr> upps...
<ken> 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, eh eh eh???
<ken> 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, 5089474e0a0d0a1a0d00484952441503360206082600a552002673044942085, eh eh eh eh??
<ken> I have gone nuts :(
<crparr> I'm planning to change it anyway...
<crparr> sorry.......
<nolimitsoya> crparr, you shouldnt be posting your encryption codes in an open chat :)
<crparr> yes, I know...
<theflyingfool> what do the hidden folders in the home dir contain?
* crparr is stupid...
<ThePub> What about the ubuntu install would block "alt-a" in a bare X session?
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, settings and free cookies
<paitart> what are the USB/PCMCIA wifi adapters compatible with Ubuntu 6.06? Which do not require installation and PnP?
<crparr> very, very stupid
<ken> crparr: indeed :)
<crparr> But I'm changing it anyway...
<nolimitsoya> paitart, did you check the wifi docs?
<crparr> at least that's what I'm trying to do...
<paitart> nolimitsoya: where can i find those?
<ken> nolimitsoya: y5?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theflyingfool> nolimitsoya: i want to reinstall fresh, should i back the whole folder up or just my files
<nolimitsoya> ken?
<ken> nolimitsoya: y-5 (say it)
<Answer> crparr, wpa_passphrase takes in the ascii and gives you a hex.  put the output of wpa_passphrase into the wpa_supplicant.conf file.
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, depends... do you want to keep you settings, email and all goodness? :)
<nolimitsoya> y-5
<paitart> nolimitsoya: thanks! salamat!
<theflyingfool> nolimitsoya: i think just email since im not sure what settings i have,
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, then export all email and store them in a safe place. why do you want to do a fresh install?
<ken> bye! HAPPY UBUNT-ing
<theflyingfool> nolimitsoya: in my attempts at trying to figure out what programs i like, i installed a lot of stuff and it would be faster, to reinstall then figure out all of them to uninstall
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, i seriously doubt that, but anyway, backup everything in /home and youll save yourself some headache
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, and dont just copy the files, tar them to preserve permissions and all else
<theflyingfool> what are the most common folders people keep on sepearte partions?
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, /home
<nolimitsoya> and /boot, on rare occations
<Answer> theflyingfool, /boot is good on another part
<sid> Where can I see what are the main supported packages for Ubuntu, ie the default packages capable of being installed with synaptic
<nolimitsoya> sid, open synaptic
<theflyingfool> how do i tar something
<nolimitsoya> sid, since there are tens of thousands packages, it wouldnt make sense to keep a list...
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: tar cf archive.tar <files>
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, read 'man tar'
<Answer> theflyingfool, you are asking ridiculous questions now...
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, thats not what he wants...
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: Please explain?
<theflyingfool> in the windows world permissions are well not to important on a single user system
<Answer> theflyingfool,   tar -czvf mytar.tgz [listoffiles] 
<zach> hey, do any of you guys know how I can mount my secondary hard drive in Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> he want to do a full backup, so cpzf would be more apropriate, for starters
<theflyingfool> zach edit fstab
<violot> I just did that two days ago
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: A full backup of what form? If he needs to restore from the backup, he might want dd.
<violot> zach: Create a folder where you want it
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, his /home
<zach> theflyingfool: I'm brand new to linux, idk what edit fstab means...
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, which isnt on a separate partition it seems, so dd is no good...
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: Ah. Well, he asked how to tar stuff *shrug* I guess in his case I would use tar cjf homebackup.tar /home
<yu_raider> how do I enable ACPI? I downloaded a program named acpitools but it tells me that there's no ACPI support in kernel. I'm using the default UBUNTU kernel, by the way.
<theflyingfool> zach, have you formated the hard drive
<arrenlex> That's homebackup.tar.bz2
<yu_raider> my USB is not working, someone says it's because of ACPI not being enabled
<zach> it was formated by windows when I used to run it w/ that
<Answer> yu_raider, apt-get install acpi and acpid
<someguy> no one has a clue why xvid causes audi to skip in vlc but not in totem or mplayer?
<yu_raider> tnx
<someguy> audio  ^^^
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, but that wouldnt preserve permissions...
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: Yes it would.
<theflyingfool> zach : if you need to back stuff up from it im not completly sure how to help but if your willing to lose everyhing, format it to a linux freindly filesytem
<yu_raider> both acpi and acpid are installed and fresh
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: Tarballs preserve permissions AFAIK.
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, sure? O.o whats the -p for then?
<Answer> zach, type in "dmesg | grep ide0"   is that your first harddrive?
<someguy> suppose i'm not even going to get a guess...
<zach> I cant do that, I already have like 40/120 gb used on it w/ all my media
<Answer> yu_raider, type uname -a,  what kernel version do you have
<zach> I just need to find how to "mount" it
<yu_raider> Linux Distruptor 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<nolimitsoya> zach, have you read 'man mount'?
<pokesmot> I need someones opinion...what are the best movie players for ubuntu and the best mp3 players?
<nolimitsoya> pokesmot, amarok for music, and mplayer for video
<nolimitsoya> pokesmot, or perhaps vlc...
<zach> no, I've not read "man mount" idk where anything is here, I'm a noob
<someguy> argh..
<arrenlex> nolimitsoya: I just checked. tar as normal user preserves permissions.
<pokesmot> thanks
<nolimitsoya> arrenlex, jolly good :)
<zach> Answer: where do I type that stuff that you just said?
<nolimitsoya> zach, type man mount in a terminal
<Answer> zach,  "mkdir /mnt/windows"    "mount -t ntfs DEVICE /mnt/windows"
<Rookie_> man and apropos - sudo mount -what_fs_you_have /source /mountpoint
<yu_raider> help, anyone :|? my kernel version is Linux Distruptor 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<yu_raider> yet still no ACPI :)
<siv0x> After i updated from dapper to edgy, theres this thing that keeps popping up for updates, i updated from it like 3 or 4 times now.. is this normal?
<phatlip> anyone know where the evolution IRC channel is?
<arrenlex> yu_raider: Are you on dapper?
<theflyingfool> anwer: can you mount ntfs without ntfsprogs?
<yu_raider> yep, dapper
<Rookie_> theflyingfool - yes, but no write perms
<yu_raider> I think it worked alright on breezy
<theflyingfool> nolimitsoyo: while you and arrenlex where trying to deside which command to use i got lost, which one is the proper command to tar
<zach> hm, I just typed that stuff int my console, but it just came out w/ command not found
<Angelus> hi everyone
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, as i said, read man tar. its better to understand than to follow
<Angelus> I was wondering if I could ask for some help??? :)
<arrenlex> !ask
<Rookie_> !ask
<theflyingfool> nolimitsoya i can do that
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nolimitsoya> !ask | Ang
<ubotu> Ang: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nolimitsoya> !ask | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* arrenlex wins
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, why not?
<Rookie_> arrenlex ... ehh .. ?
<nolimitsoya> sorry... misread..
<arrenlex> (01:45:17 AM) arrenlex: !ask
<arrenlex> (01:45:17 AM) Rookie_: !ask
<arrenlex> eh!
<Angelus> ok thank you, I was wondering how to connect to my nokia phone with bluetooth, I don't know how to set it up
<Rookie_> [09:42]  <Rookie_> !ask
<Rookie_> [09:42]  <arrenlex> !ask
<Rookie_> nm
<theflyingfool> i think this question may be stupd, but do most commands have man?
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, yes
<siv0x> Why wont it let me login as root, its saying my root password is wrong.. and i know its not.
<theflyingfool> is there a way to open man tar with gedit ?
<Rookie_> theflyingfool - otherwise you have tldp.org
<arrenlex> !root | siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, no
<coolrazor007> Hey, anyone know where I can download the default /etc/apache2/ config files?
<nolimitsoya> theflyingfool, type 'man tar' in a terminal
<arrenlex> theflyingfool: Sure. man tar > /tmp/man && gedit /tmp/man
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<siv0x> Arrenlex: broken link
<yu_raider> btw, I do not have /proc/acpi dir :|
<theflyingfool> thanks arrenlex, i had reading in terminal
<arrenlex> siv0x: No it isn't.
<Angelus> Can anyone help me set up a connection with Bluetooth to my nokia phone?
<arrenlex> !bluetooth | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Angelus> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Angelus> thank you
<coolrazor007> I have Ubuntu and tried "sudo apt-get install apache2", but it didn't install those config files... I deleted them earlier hoping I could start over with fresh configs.
<yu_raider> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<yu_raider> :)
<nolimitsoya> coolrazor007, try install --reinstall instead
<siv0x> i'm getting all kinds of error messages, like nothing is working right.
<arrenlex> siv0x: Error messages such as?
<siv0x> Configuration, file/siv0x/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals "not writable"
<arrenlex> siv0x: What's the output of "ls -ld $HOME"?
<siv0x> "Could not start process Unable to create, read only file system"
<siv0x> sec
<arrenlex> siv0x: Why is your filesystem readonly? o_O
<siv0x> arrenlex: it wasnt before i updated to edgy..
<Angelus> what program do you use to connect to a nokia 6230?
<yu_raider> where is acpi_path variable located :)?
<siv0x> arrenlex: i'm just going to pop the 6.10 liveCD in and try to reformatt that way. have a fresh new start
<coolrazor007> "sudo apt-get --reinstall apache2" gives me: E: Invalid operation apache
<arrenlex> siv0x: If you want. You can probably get your system fixed with a little effort.
<arrenlex> coolrazor007: It's apt-get install --reinstall
<siv0x> arrenlex: well that would be nice but with all these error messages its hard to do anything.
<coolrazor007> arrenlex: thanks!
<arrenlex> siv0x: Not if you boot from the liveCD and rescue the system from there.
<ademan> how do you create a new group from the commmand line?
<arrenlex> ademan: addgroup
<zach> alright, so I'm horrible at this still guys...  is there any way you could send me a link to an instruction manual
<zach> to "mount" this hd?
<ademan> arrenlex: thanks
<arrenlex> zach: mount /dev/<device> <mountpoint>. What's the problem?
<siv0x> arrenlex: my livecd is 6.06, well the only one i can get to work, the other one says "cannot display, not supported" or something like that when i try to boot
<arrenlex> siv0x: Interesting. With what card?
<siv0x> arrenlex: nvidia geforce 6800
<zach> I'm new here and I'm just trying to get my secondary hd mounted so I can access it
<arrenlex> siv0x: Odd.
<zach> and my sound card
<beginn3r> error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<arrenlex> zach: What partition of your secondary hd?
<beginn3r> anyone got the same problem with gcc 4?
<arrenlex> !compile | beginn3r
<ubotu> beginn3r: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zach> its just a blanked out one that I put a bunch of media on when my windows was working
<arrenlex> beginn3r: In particular make sure you have build-essential installed.
<siv0x> arrenlex: Though, i really wouldnt mind having a fresh 6.10. - i've kinda just experimented with this one and it didnt work out so well. - i havent used linux in about 2 years.
<arrenlex> zach: Is it plugged in?
<coolrazor007> arrenlex: I ran the command and did the reinstall, but in /etc/apache2/ there is only one file "httpd.conf" aren't I supposed to have "ports.conf" and such?
<beginn3r> what should I do?
<arrenlex> siv0x: Alright, your call.
<borg> oh my god that is it, i'm installing Pc emulator
<siv0x> arrenlex: so without the Edgy LiveCD not displaying, anything i can do to fix this?
<zach> ya, its plugged it fine
<yu_raider> damn acpi
<zach> I registers in my device list
<yu_raider> how do I change the ACPI path?
<zach> as the slave
<arrenlex> siv0x: I don't know why it's not displaying. You could try booting with safe graphics, or file a bug report, or try installing from the alternate CD in text mode...
<arrenlex> zach: Pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"/
<arrenlex> zach: Pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<rcrook> hi all... has anyone here ever used a logitech quick cam on ubuntu? sucsessfully?
<siv0x> arrenlex: when i try installing in safe video mode, I get a bunch of different color lines up and accross the screen..
<arrenlex> !hardware | rcrook
<ubotu> rcrook: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<arrenlex> siv0x: That doesn't sound good.
<zach> ok, I have the 2 hd's listed in there
<zach> what do I do now?
<siv0x> arrenlex: i know.. but this one worked fine untill i tried to update to edgy.
<arrenlex> zach: Pastebin it.
<arrenlex> zach: So I can see it.
<rcrook> thanks arrenlex... but It does run... only it hangs the pc after about 3 minutes.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | zach
<ubotu> zach: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zach> oh, yeah, about that, idk what that means
<siv0x> arrenlex: i think i'll be fine doing it through konsole, if you give me all the commands that i will need to apt-get everything to get back on desktop
<arrenlex> zach: Pastebin allows you to "upload" text to the internet, so rather than spamming the channel by pasting your 20 lines, you can paste us a link to those 20 lines on the internet.
<arrenlex> zach: It is a "bin" which keeps "pastes". Hence pastebin.
<zach> ya
<arrenlex> siv0x: Do you mean, guide you through a text-mode install?
<zach> did that work?
<siv0x> arrenlex: yeah
<yu_raider> how to change acpi path
<arrenlex> zach: You need to paste us the link.
<coolrazor007> I reinstalled apache2 with apt-get install --reinstall, but it only place httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/ aren't I supposed to have ports.conf and such?
<siv0x> arrenlex: maybe we could run through ssh, or something?
<arrenlex> siv0x: It's incredibly self-explanatory. There are no commands to run. It is a graphical installer, except it uses console-based dialogs.
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39432/
<rcrook> arrenlex: thank you thank you thank you... LOL.. now i uderstand :) thanks.
<zach> I hope that works, its saying something about making corrections and junk
<arrenlex> zach: Good job! :)
<beginn3r> error: stdio.h: No such file or directory <--what's the problem?
<arrenlex> beginn3r: Do you have the build-essential package installed?
<siv0x> arrenlex, oh. okay how do i get it to do this install instead of the normal one?
<arrenlex> siv0x: You need to download the alternate cd instead.
<arrenlex> !alternate | siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<zach> sorry arrenlex, I'm BRAND new at this stuff w/ no code experience, just looking to break in a lil
<imbecile> hey you guys, i was wondering what the desktop tool was that shows system resources like cpu usage disk usage etc..
<arrenlex> zach: Oh. xD You're being too literal.
<beginn3r> arrenlex, now downloading
<beginn3r> so that's the problem
<liquiddoom> imbecile: gkrellm?
<beginn3r> I thought  everything  comes with  gcc
<arrenlex> zach: When people enclose things in <>, it means SOMETHING MUST GO HERE. For example, if I were making a template to describe cats, I might say "cats are <adjective>", and you are supposed to put whatever adjective applies to your situation.
<siv0x> arrenlex: okay i'm going to go play around with the liveCD to see if i can maybe get it working.
<zach> I understand
<arrenlex> zach: Therefore, when I say  mount /dev/<device> <mountpoint>, I mean that you need to replace <device> with the actual device name, like sdb, and <mountmount> with whatever folder you want to mount it to, like /mnt/secondrive
<zach> ok, cool, I'll try that then, uno momento
<arrenlex> zach: For example, a valid command might be "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/seconddrive".
<arrenlex> zach: Hold on. You need to use the right stuff.
<zach> k
<imbecile> liquiddoom, i dunno is it similar to the thing in the bottom right corner in the screenshot http://remote-exploit.org/index.php/Main_Page
<arrenlex> zach: Do you know the device name of what you're trying to mount? I assume not.
<arrenlex> zach: Therefore, run the command "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output. I'll help you figure it out.
<zach> ok
<liquiddoom> imbecile: That's conky
<imbecile> gkrellm similar?
<liquiddoom> Yep.
<imbecile> nice thanks
<liquiddoom> Conky takes less resources though
<arrenlex> zach: Also, are you looking to mount this drive just once (only until reboot), or do you want it mounted permanently?
<zach> permanently
<imbecile> liquiddoom, will it autoload when i boot up?
<liquiddoom> If you go into "Sessions", you can tell it to run on boot.
<arrenlex> zach: Ah, then you will have to use fstab instead. We'll get to that later. For now, give me your "sudo fdisk -l" output please.
<liquiddoom> Under "Startup Programs".
<Angelus> does anyone know of the program Maximo?
<imbecile> okay thanks, that just answered ALOT of my questions..hehe i have stuff i wanted to run at boot
<zach> didnt you get it from the pastebin?
<arrenlex> zach: Oh. You did run fdisk -l. I'm sorry. xD I only looked at the first line.
<zach> its ok
<zach> if you want I have the "sudo fdisk -l"
<eXiLiUm> Greetings all ubuntu users.. :)
<arrenlex> zach: okay. What folder would you like this mounted in?
<arrenlex> zach: I got it, thanks. It was in your pastebin.
<zach> can I just call it, 2? or secondharddrive or whatever you said
<zach> it doesnt really matter to me
<zach> or just "media hard drive"
<arrenlex> zach: Yes, but what folder? Do you have a preference for where it is located?
<zach> no, as long as it'll work and I can access my music and stuff
<arrenlex> zach: Would you like it mounted to a folder in your home directory? A folder in /media? A folder in /mount? Would you like it to be a root folder?
<zach> ya, sure
<zach> which do you suggest?
<arrenlex> zach: That was multiple choice. xD It's not yes\no.
<zach> cuz roots are usually better right?
<arrenlex> zach: If you want to use it for music, it's most convenient to put it in your home directory.
<zach> root I guess
<coolrazor007> Any apache2 guys in here?  I could use a hand with something...
<antmazO> how do i setup flash to work through mozilla i found it on ubuntu site but its not working
<zach> ya
<liquiddoom> antmazO: What's the problem?
<arrenlex> zach: That's not what it means. Being in the root of the filesystem just means that the folder won't be in another folder. It'd be something like /harddrive rather than /afolder/harddrive
<zach> right
<PORDO> what do i need to have installed for basic C++ programs?
<arrenlex> zach: Home is best. Run this command as normal user: "mkdir ~/music"
<PORDO> isn't istream.h going to be included?
<zach> root would def. be best
<zach> right
<arrenlex> PORDO: "for" them? To compile them? To write them? To run them?
<antmazO> on this site the first command i type it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash?highlight=%28flash%29
<eXiLiUm> Is there a comand in ubuntu, that makes system defaults??
<antmazO> now i have 6.10 and for some reason i dont know how to set the headgy hgor or what ever the hell it is ha , cause the setup forgnome is different
<Chevronx> How can I open lit files in Ubuntu?
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree first
<zach> I inputed mkdir ~/music
<zach> but nothing happened, it just went to the next line
<arrenlex> zach: Okay. Now the "music" folder exists in your home directory.
<PORDO> arrenlex to compile.
<arrenlex> PORDO: install build-essential
<PORDO> i haven't programmed in years.
<zach> woah...
<zach> haha
<eXiLiUm> :D:D
<PORDO> i already have that.
<PORDO> #include <iostream.h> <-- not working.
<PORDO> #include<iostream> <-- not working
<arrenlex> zach: Okay. Now do this: "sudo -i".
<GreenD> How do I mount a digital camera? I just want to get to where I can harvest whatever data it is straight.
<eXiLiUm> So, what should I do to make my ubuntu in default settings??
<GreenD> Has*
<arrenlex> zach: Your prompt should change after you press enter. It should end with a # rather than a $ now. Is this correct?
<hyphenated> PORDO: using g++ ?
<PORDO> GreenD plug it into the USB and then launch eye-of-gnome or gthumb.
<Angelus> how do you find out which version of ubuntu you have?
<PORDO> hyphenated ehh..using gcc.
<PORDO> oh, i should just run g++.
<PORDO> it's been years.
<antmazO> sweet i got something out of that thak you , do i run the rest of the stuff after wards
<hyphenated> PORDO: it's C++, use g++ ;-)
<jack|ass> so what's with this using of UUIDs instead of standard device nodes in edgy?
<PORDO> oh, now it works.
<PORDO> duh.
<Chevronx> Angelus: System, About Ubuntu
<eXiLiUm> Ahh.. Hate this thing.. :/
<cmweb> IN grub how can i restrict my windows portion with a password or somehting
<arrenlex> PORDO: Remember this lesson when you're trying to compile java with gcc. :)
<arrenlex> zach: Yo?
<GreenD> Err, well its a digital camera - video recorder - mp3 player - voice recorder all in one.
<zach> ya, ok, sorry
<Angelus> ok I've got 6.06 but people are talking 6.10
<zach> I was thinking nothing happened, but you'
<zach> '
<GreenD> gthumb can't mount it, how could I from a terminal?
<PORDO> i'm going to make a program to calculate the voter satisfaction ratios ("social utility efficiencies") of various voting methods, across billions of elections.
<zach> 're right
<antmazO> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes ;got that problem , even though the line before said done downloading , i know im  a n00b
<arrenlex> zach: Your prompt ends in #?
<zach> ya
<arrenlex> zach: Good. Hold on.
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Not too sure what's going on there.
<arrenlex> zach: What's your username on your box?
<Steven_M> hi all
<hyphenated> GreenD: after plugging it in, run 'dmesg | tail' in a shell, and paste those 10 lines into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Are your multiverse and backports repositories enabled?
<zach> arrenlex, are you just amazing at this, or do you have a manual of some type?
<Cyril007> hi
<antmazO> should i folow the rest of the intructions on that page i posted before
<antmazO> ?
<liquiddoom> antmazO: If all else fails, go for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9?highlight=%28flash%29
<arrenlex> zach: This is a very common operation. xD I'm just guiding you through it very slowly. To a more advanced user, I would communicate all these instructions in a single simple sentence.
<Angelus> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<eXiLiUm> Can I change the language of ubuntu without reinstalling??
<antmazO> thats the thing i dont know how to do it with ubuntu 6.10 ive used 6.06 like a year ago and haven used ubuntu sense
<GreenD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39434/
<zach> thank you, sorry
<arrenlex> zach: What's your username on your box? If you don't want to tell me we're going to have to use the <> thing again :)
<zach> haha
<Angelus> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ozzloy> "compiz --replace gconf &" works, but kills the window containers.  how do i fix that?
<zach> root@zach-desktop: ~
<arrenlex> zach: No, your regular username. zach?
<Cyril007> i want to know how have /home/cyril/.GNUstep in my home dir inside of /home/cyril/GNUstep with WindowMaker
<zach> zach, I dont have any other user name
<imbecile> whats the startup command to run gkrellm on boot?
<imbecile> im in session startup
<cmweb> How do i set up a password in a portion in grub
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Add a command "gkrellm"
<arrenlex> zach: Run the command "exit". Your prompt should change back to $. Now run the command "whoami". Paste the output here.
<cmweb> Or how do i password a partion in gaim
<imbecile> liquiddoom, thanks man you rock
<GreenD> ?
<GreenD> PORDO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39434/
<zach> it just says "zach"
<arrenlex> zach: Good.
<antmazO> 6.10 edgy
<imbecile> liquiddoom, also how do i install themes for it? I have downloaded one
<arrenlex> zach: Run "sudo -i" again. It should change back to #
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Gimme a minute.
<hyphenated> GreenD: that's immediately after plugging in your USB camera video sound blah wondertool?
<zach> yep
<imbecile> liquiddoom, awesome thanks
<GreenD> Hehe, yes.
<hyphenated> GreenD: is it switched on?
<arrenlex> zach: run this command exactly as it appears:
<arrenlex> echo "/dev/sdb1       /home/zach/music          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0" >> /etc/fstab
<arrenlex> zach: Wait, hold on.
<liquiddoom> Okay, here we go.
<GreenD> Got it
<GreenD> Thanks!
<arrenlex> zach: Actually, this command:
<arrenlex> echo "/dev/hdb1       /home/zach/music          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0" >> /etc/fstab
<arrenlex> zach: Hope you didn't run my first one.
<zach> I already did the last one
<zach> ya
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Put the themes in /home/(user)/.gkrellm2/themes
<arrenlex> zach: You ran the first command?
<zach> ya, I had already by the time you told me the second one
<imbecile> liquiddoom, thanks again. You guys are so helpful here
<arrenlex> zach: Fine. Run the second one and tell me when you're done.
<cmweb> Dang this thing has got to be defragmenting
<zach> done
<Angelus> If i'm running 6.06 dapper, is that the latest version?
<liquiddoom> Angelus: 6.10, Edgy Eft
<zach> it looks the same, the 2 commands do
<arrenlex> zach: Now run this command:
<arrenlex> sed -i "s|/dev/sdb1       /home/zach/music          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0||g" /etc/fstab
<liquiddoom> Er, oops? I don't think that's what you were asking. lol
<Angelus> can you upgrade from drapper to edgy?
<zach> ok
<liquiddoom> Yeah
<liquiddoom> But it's sort of risky
<arrenlex> zach: Now run "exit". Your prompt should change back to a $.
<antmazO> liquiddoom should i just take the easy way out and install the 6.06 version ha and that way i would know what im doing
<zach> yep
<arrenlex> zach: Run the command "cat /etc/fstab" and pastebin all the output for me please.
<Angelus> is there a huge difference?
<arrenlex> !edgy | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<liquiddoom> antmazO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9?highlight=%28flash%29
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Just run all the commands there and Flash should work under firefox
<antmazO> sorry man im just and r-tard and forgot how to use linux even though ubuntu is the easeast version of linux
<Angelus> thanks all
<liquiddoom> antmazO: What are you hung up on?
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Running the commands?
<imbecile> liquiddoom, do i install the tgz there or extrack it?
<liquiddoom> imbecile: extract it.
<zach> arrenlex, do I have another step?
<antmazO> no no ive done that before im just appoligizeing for being a n00b again
<liquiddoom> Then restart gkrellm and the themes should appear under Configuration - Themes
<imbecile> liquiddoom, i cant find the gkrellm folder to extract to
<liquiddoom> imbecile: It's hidden
<arrenlex> zach: Did you pastebin your fstab?
<arrenlex> (02:30:38 AM) arrenlex: zach: Run the command "cat /etc/fstab" and pastebin all the output for me please.
<antmazO> the commands are like coding ha copy and paste
<imbecile> liquiddoom, so how do i find it to extract it to?
<Steven_M> is there a console menu-based run level editor for edgy?
* The_Alexander wants to ask if any of You play Second Life
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Under file browser, go to view - show hidden files
<The_Alexander> I heard that theres a new version that works with linux
<The_Alexander> and that one can register without a credit card - so I wanted to do it
<The_Alexander> but I cant see that option on SL www
<The_Alexander> do any of You know how to do it?
<xipietotec> the linux client for SL is sucky
<xipietotec> but it's alpha stage so that's why
<The_Alexander> but it IS, and thats the point :P
<arrenlex> zach: Yo?
<imbecile> liquiddoom, where is the file browser? sorry man its my second day in linux
<zach> sorry arrenlex, it didnt seem to have come thru the first time... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39435/
<The_Alexander> do you know how to register to S:?
<The_Alexander> SL*
<arrenlex> zach: There we go, thanks. :)
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Go to Places - Home Folder
<antmazO> thanks again liquiddoom
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Did it work?
<arrenlex> zach: Hmm. Did you mess with this? One line of something I didn't touch is wrong.
<antmazO>  liquiddoom  yup
<liquiddoom> Great!
* The_Alexander asks again if any of You play Second Life :)
<zach> nope, I havent done anything
<antmazO> it is yay thank you
<zach> all I've done is what you have said to do
<liquiddoom> antmazO: One thing though, Firefox may crash every now and then on sites like Youtube
<borg> so is VLC the ONLY thing that can play Windows Media Files?
<arrenlex> borg: mplayer can.
<borg> well, it said it doesnt have a codec for "Windows Media Video 9"
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Any luck?
<antmazO>  liquiddoom  oh well its better than windows crashing every five seconds
<zach> arrenlex: what is wrong w/ it
<liquiddoom> lol
<arrenlex> zach: Run this command:
<arrenlex> sudo sed -i "s|/dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0|/dev/fd0           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0|g" /etc/fstab
<imbecile> liquiddoom, i still dont see the gkrellm folder
<zach> ok
<arrenlex> zach: Then run the command "cat /etc/fstab" again and pastebin all the output for me please again.
<liquiddoom> imbecile: I've got an other idea then.
<borg> and my wmv is 1280x768 and i guess is too much for VLC to handle so it doesnt show the video
<antmazO> i use to have windows on thsi pc and have ubuntu on the other untill the power supply wnet to 5417 and then i just used this , yea typing isnt right im drunk slightly
<arrenlex> borg: You need to install w32codecs for mplayer to play it
<imbecile> liquiddoom, i see desktop/examples/vmware
<zach> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39436/
<liquiddoom> imbecile: That's not it. Did you save the themes to your desktop?
<arrenlex> zach: Yay! :)
<imbecile> liquiddoom, no i opened with archive manager
<arrenlex> zach: Okay, now run the command "sudo mount /dev/hdb1"
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Ah.
<zach> how long have you been doing this stuff?
<arrenlex> zach: It shouldn't print anything. Tell me if it does.
<borg> arrenlex, do the ubuntu repositories have w32codecs?
<imbecile> liquiddoom, that the problem?
<arrenlex> borg: No.
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Nope.
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | borg
<ubotu> borg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Gimme a minute. I'll try it myself
<imbecile> liquiddoom, ok
<arrenlex> zach: 3-4 years ish? These are really simple instructions, the commands look complicated because I'm automating everything to avoid you having to edit configuration files yourself. xD
<zach> ok, nothing came out
<arrenlex> zach: Good. Now run "sudo umount /dev/hdb1".
<arrenlex> zach: Now run "mount /dev/hdb1". Make sure it's without sudo this time. Make sure nothing comes out again.
<kkrusty> I get this message when i apt-get update: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Try clicking on extract - extract in folder "other" - then clicking on your home folder and right clicking anywhere and checking "Show hidden files"
<liquiddoom> Then finding .gkrellm2 and putting it in the themes directory inside of it
<arrenlex> kkrusty: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zach> ok, done
<arrenlex> zach: No output?
<zach> no
<arrenlex> zach: What's the output of "mount | grep hdb1 | wc -l"? Should be a number.
<antmazO> ok liquiddoom sorry to bug you or if anyone else can help , adultse\wim web site is being retarted now i just download the tar.gz fild dpkg or what ever comand it is to installit
<imbecile> liquiddoom, YAAAYYY... thanks alot man
<antmazO> and i shjould be set
<cens0red> I installed another distro on one of my partitions, and I can't seem to boot up with it. It's not in the grub menu. How can I fix that?
<zach> "1"
<arrenlex> zach: Perfect.
<kkrusty> wheres the pastebin?
<arrenlex> zach: You should be able to browse that drive's files now. It's in the "music" folder in your home folder.
<liquiddoom> antmazO: If you're working with a .tar.gz file, try opening it archive manager and extracting it somewhere
<zach> I see that
<zach> there is a little lock on the file, what does that mean?
<arrenlex> zach: Setting up writing to NTFS is a LOT more difficult than reading. And it's experimental too (might cause filesystem corruption). Do you really need it?
<sushi_> what's a good GUI interface to burn DVD Video (with menus) from media files?
<arrenlex> zach: Probably that it's read-only. Not familiar with nautilius.
<zach> well, eventually I'll need to write to it too, but I guess I can sacrifice that for now
<arrenlex> zach: If you need to share files with Windows, I highly advise you to have a fat32 partition, so both can read and write it without problems.
<antmazO> ok done now what
<antmazO> run the installer
<kkrusty> aarre
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Yep.
<sushi_> i advise you to use ext3/ext2 instead of ntfs
<arrenlex> !pastebin | kkrusty
<zach> ok, I'll do that eventually then
<kkrusty> arrenlex: wheres the pastebin?
<ubotu> kkrusty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sushi_> or fat
<antmazO> whats the comman in shell dpgk right
<kkrusty> thanks
<ThePub> antmazO: dpkg?
<arrenlex> zach: You can read the files fine? Make sure before I leave :) I have to go.
<cens0red> I installed another distro on one of my partitions, and I can't seem to boot up with it. It's not in the grub menu. How can I fix that?
<antmazO> yea just do that and the file name in shell right ?
<liquiddoom> antmazO: If it ends in ".deb"
<kkrusty> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39437/
<drach> cens0red: look for grub config (menu.lst) in the other distro, and copy approprite lines to menu.lst in ubuntu
<zach> I can get into them, yes, but my amarok doesnt have mp3 capability until I download that, but thanks SOOO much
<zach> now hopefully my sound card will work...
<cens0red> drach thanks. Will try!
<arrenlex> zach: For your information, all the instructions I gave you, I have given before to more advanced users as "add that drive to the fstab with the umask=000 option". :)
<liquiddoom> antmazO: My bad, the correct command is "sudo dpkg -i (filename)
<antmazO> damnet in shell how do i change dir , cd/Desktop right?
<zach> haha, thanks, still
<kkrusty> arrenlex: the relevent repos seem to start on line 41
<antmazO> ha
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Yep, cd (directory)
<sushi_> How do I burn DVD Video?   I have AVI and MPEG files that I'd like to play on my DVD player, and I have a DVD+R drive.   Thanks!
<zach> arrenlex, do you have any tip for where I can find a manual for all this?
<liquiddoom> There has to be a space though.
<arrenlex> zach: You're welcome. Good luck!
<antmazO> ah no / or \ der i should of never stop wrking with linux forgeting everything sucks
<arrenlex> zach: Not really. You just pick it up as you go along. I would have explained what I was doing, rather than giving you meaningless commands, but I was short on time. Ask here what things do.
<rolnxyz> Hello, I have installed both ubuntu and windows in my computer. I am about to format the windows partition and make an ext3 partition. I am gonna do cfdisk and mkreiserfs. Is this going to mess up the computer? Am I on the right track?
<zach> ok, thanks, cya
<liquiddoom> antmazO: It'd be "cd /home/(user)/Dsktop" universally
<rcrook> sigh.. no luck yet on the webcam haning my pc
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Er, Desktop
<ozzloy> rolnxyz: "mkreiserfs" makes a reiser partition, not an ext3
<rolnxyz> mke2fs_
<rolnxyz> ?
<sushi_> rolnxyz: back up all your private data onto DVDR/CDR.   Then delete the windows partition.    Make an ext3 partition (linux partition)
<turtle5001> hi
<kkrusty> can anyone help me with this: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ozzloy> rolnxyz: yeah, mke2fs
<arrenlex> kkrusty: sudo sed -i "s/main-edgy/main/g" /etc/fstab
<rolnxyz> whats the deal between ext3 and fat?
<ozzloy> rolnxyz: but there's a graphical way to do it
<arrenlex> kkrusty: I don't think you quite understand how the sources.list is formatted. You have a lot of wrong lines.
<arrenlex> kkrusty: Consider what you were supposed to have:
<arrenlex> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<ozzloy> rolnxyz: fat is a lot simpler.  ext3 has journaling
<arrenlex> kkrusty: And what you had:
<arrenlex> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy
<kkrusty> arrenlex: right!
<ozzloy> rolnxyz: fat gets fragmented more
<rolnxyz> ozzloy, i dont mind working on a terminal
<rolnxyz> ok
<rolnxyz> thanks for the help
<kkrusty> arrenlex: about knowing how the sources.list is formatted. What was i missing?
<arrenlex> Well, goodbye all. Must sleep!
<ozzloy> rolnxyz: np
<hastesaver> Hi, I have a "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"; should I choose "Intel 845" as my graphics card or use the i810 driver?
<arrenlex> kkrusty: Your "main-edgy" should have just been _main".
<arrenlex> "main"
<antmazO> `ok i know i sound like a tard but it just flashplayer-installer , no file extension , just says shell script
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Then run it in a terminal
<liquiddoom> antmazO: Like ./flashplayer-installer
<trumpetmic> anyone: I'm in a Ubuntu live CD right now.  I tried to use this to mount the drive that my fedora installation is on and edit the /etc/fstab to fix a booting problem, but its saying something about a strange filesystem there and its not mounting.
<ozzloy> compiz --replace gconf &  doesn't work right after rebooting
<ozzloy> it replaces everything, but there is no window border
<hastesaver> antmazO, linux doesn't care about file extensions. (But the GNOME/KDE GUIs might; I don't know...)
<ozzloy> nothing to click on to move windows around, maximize, minimize, close
<ozzloy> no title bar
<antmazO> tried running i am control returned error exit status 2
<ozzloy> how do i fix that?
<ozzloy> it worked beautifully, wobbly windows and everything.  alt-tab still shows live thumbnails
<ozzloy> and transparency works too
<ozzloy> but i can't move the windows around, no title bar to grab
<antmazO> ozzloy ive seen that on my cousins gentoo box , its 53xy
<antmazO> ctrl alt and move the mouse
<drach> ozzloy: i am not sure, but try search apt-cache search beryl, and look for package with decoration in name, and install it
<ozzloy> drach: i'm using compiz
<drach> ozzloy: ooops
<ozzloy> and aiglx
<ozzloy> but hey, maybe!
<oga> hey all i'm wondering if anyboyd could help me write a script or point me in the right direction. I have a peak / offpeak service provider and 99% of my p2p is organised to go through a specific section of ports. I want to block access to these ports during "pm" but allow acces during "am" any ideas?
<elkbuntu> oga, come into #ubuntu-au and try asking, someone might know
<SurfnKid> can you send an idle and standby command to a USB HDD device?
<trumpetmic> any ideas on this?
<fowlduck> in what file is the TERM environment variable set?
<Enselic``> Isn't it possible to expand a bash command using !? I would like to do something like !ma<TAB> -> make install
<Enselic``> i.e. not executing it, just expand it
<trumpetmic> I put a stupid line in my /etc/fstab and now my Fedora Core wont boot.  I just need to edit the fstab entry and save it but I can't get the drive mounted.
<hastesaver> Enselic``, you could use Ctrl-r, which gives reverse-isearch
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: boot off live cd?  find out why it doesn't mount
<hastesaver> Enselic``, hit C-r and type "ma" (or even "nst", or whatever is unique enough)
<fowlduck> in what file is the TERM environment variable set?
<Enselic``> hastesaver: Whoa! Was that awesome or awesome? Thanks =D
<trumpetmic> ozzloy:  I'm not sure what you mean?  find out why it doesn't mount... that's exactly what I'm trying to do!  :)
* Enselic`` memorizes C-r
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: what does it say when you run mount?
<hastesaver> fowlduck, I don't think it's set anywhere... it's passed to the scripts based on how they are running
<trumpetmic> just two lines...
<trumpetmic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/temp/
<trumpetmic> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: you can specify the type by hand using -t
<fowlduck> hastesaver: well, vim isn't doing highlighting because of the value of term
<trumpetmic> interesting...
<hastesaver> fowlduck, are you sure? Did you try ":syntax on" ?
<fowlduck> not really
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: also, if this is fedora, maybe use a fedora livecd?
<hastesaver> fowlduck, otherwise you could manually set it before calling vim
<trumpetmic> ozzloy: which filesystem would I need to use there?
<fowlduck> wow, syntax on is not available in this version
<fowlduck> heh
<hastesaver> Enselic``, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToReadline for more (but there's not much more ;-))
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: sounds like it thinks it's an LVM partition.  you can use fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ozzloy> to find out the type
<imbecile> im trying to setup thunderbird is gmail pop or imap?
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: i think
<nolimitsoya> a dumb question: would mounting a fs with parm 'sync' make all writing to be done instantainously?
<ozzloy> imbecile: pop
<ozzloy> imbecile:
<ozzloy> woops
<trumpetmic> ok... trying...
<imbecile> ozzloy, what do i use for incoming/outgoing server?
<ozzloy> imbecile: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=%67mail&hl=en&answer=12103
<nolimitsoya> imbecile if you log on to gmail, go to the settings manager and click 'pop and forwarding' you can get help configuring you client
<ozzloy> instructions for tb are at the bottom of "mail clients"
<imbecile> ozzloy, thanks
<nolimitsoya> imbecile, you need specifik port, fex
<trumpetmic> ozzloy, yeah it says this is an lvm
<anks> how do I enable mesh network in edgy
<trumpetmic> how do we mount an lvm?
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: i don't know, don't deal with lvm.  but 'man mount' will have more information
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: i really think using a fedora livecd is your best bet
<trumpetmic> maybe I'll try that then
<trumpetmic> thanks ozzloy
<ozzloy> trumpetmic: np
<ozzloy> anyone know how to make the window decorations work with compiz?
<ozzloy> i followed the instructions here, and it worked until i rebooted.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Enselic``> ozzloy: use ps -A and make sure you have wm running, and that you dont have two instances of it
<anks> how do I enable mesh network in edgy
<Enselic``> ozzloy: I've experienced some problems with duplicate processe (with beryl)
<sushi_> how do I burn my AVI / MPEG video to DVD, so that I can watch them in my home DVD player?
<ozzloy> Enselic``: i have gdm in there twice
<nolimitsoya> sushi_, devede
<ozzloy> compiz is not in there
<ken> Is anyone here familiar with gnome-art?
<sushi_> nolimitsoya: thanks i'll check it out.   anything else?
<nolimitsoya> ok, quickie: could someone explain the 'sync' option for mounting?
<nolimitsoya> sushi_, nope :)
<sushi_> nolimiysoya <3
<ozzloy> Enselic``: what should i be looking for?  compiz isn't in there
<ozzloy> Enselic``: metacity is in there once
<nolimitsoya> ozzloy, have you read the install routine on the beryl site?
<Enselic``> ozzloy: try to start 'compiz', it should kill metacity automagically
<gOldZahN> what are crappy arts driver for?
<ozzloy> specifically, this happens when i run "compiz --replace gconf &" like it says on the page
<ken> GNOME-ART anyone?
<nolimitsoya> gOldZahN, same as good ones ;)
<ken> no-one? :(
<Enselic``> ozzloy: ah ok, then perhaps you need to expclicitly tell it to --replace      try it without gconf
<ozzloy> Enselic``: if i try just "compiz" it tells me i should try the "--replace"
<ken> ok
<ken> :(
<ozzloy> Enselic``: hehe, just getting there.  it does the same thing as --replace gconf
<ozzloy> Enselic``: or it did last time i tried it
<Enselic``> ozzloy: are you using AIGlX?
<ozzloy> Enselic``: indeed
<gOldZahN> nolimitsoya, some1 told me to delete them for getting wine started
<ozzloy> intel 945gm
<Enselic``> ozzloy: then I recomend to use beryl instead, it works fine for me
<linux_user400354> how can i convert mp3s to ogg?
<rizo_> Hi
<rizo_> I need some help with grub
<Enselic``> linux_user400354: dont know the software name by hand, but if you google for mp3 ogg conversion / encoding you should find it
<nolimitsoya> !grub | rizo_
<ubotu> rizo_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ozzloy> Enselic``: ok here goes
<linux_user400354> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drach> ozzloy: and aftrer compiz --replace, did you run gnome-window-decorator ?
<sushi_> nolimitsoya: hey this DeVeDe program feels great!
<rizo_> I accidently installed grubbed on hd0,0 using setup (hd0,0). This is my ntfs windows partition, now i can't boot ntfs, it seems there is a bad sector
<nolimitsoya> sushi_, good :)
<ozzloy> drach: yeah
<sushi_> nolimitsoya : how come it took so long to get a quality response like yours
<nolimitsoya> sushi_, its always nice when one can be of any help :)
<ozzloy> drach: to no avail ):
<Enselic``> linux_user400354: search for ogg in synaptic, there must be a converter there
<enyc> NICKA:
<rizo_> how i can fix bad ntfs sectors from linux
<rizo_> because ubuntu is bootig fine
<linux_user400354> rizo_: apt-cache search ntfs
<enyc> rizo_: erm... you may be able to fix that with "fixboot" on the windoze 2000/xp "recovery console"
<enyc> rizo_: i am not sure if there are ntfs tools for linux etc. to do this
<ken> linux_user400354: Install the package called soundconverter, to convert your full collection of .mp3 to .ogg
<rizo_> yes but my ntfs partition is messed up
<sjogren> linux_user400354: u want to play ogg in xmms? in that case, just typ xmms and a plugin fr .ogg files will show in the list =)
<DarkLinux> cool
<rizo_> gives badsector error
<ken> linux_user400354: Or install audacity, and then import a .mp3 into it, and save it as .ogg
<rizo_> chkdsk won't fix it
<enyc> rizo_: yes... you boot win2000/xp cd and enter recovery_console... ?
<ken> rizo_: fixmbr
<linux_user400354> ken: audacity only does a single mp3 at a time i think
<enyc> ken: he is talking about the ntfs partition, not mbr sector
<rizo_> i have tried fixmbr
<rizo_> no luck
<Rookie_> dont let linux fix ntfs, will only mess it up for you - use ms prog for to fix ms fs
<ken> linux_user400354: You are right, so if you want to batch convert your whole collection install "soundconverter", it shall do it
<enyc> rizo_: can you mount the partition in the recovery_console on win32/64 boot-cd disk?
<nolimitsoya> am i correct in assuming the 'sync' option for mounting means all data will be flushed to disk the very moment i hit the save button?
<enyc> rizo_: i.e. in the recovery_console can you access c: d: etc. ?
<rizo_> no i can't
<rizo_> no
<ken> rizo_: thats strange
<rizo_> i can't even access it in ubuntu
<enyc> rizo_: i see i see
<rizo_> however i know the files are still there
<ken> rizo_: You are having Windows CD, and when you go to automated system recovery, what hapens?
<rizo_> it doesn't work so i use recovery console
<enyc> rizo_: hrrm well rebuild the filesystem and restore backup of files, or use specialist ntfsrecover tools ?
<nolimitsoya> rizo_, did you attempt a resize?
<rizo_> no
<ken> rizo_: what caused this calamity?
<rizo_> installing grub on the partition
<nolimitsoya> thats odd, to say the least
<nolimitsoya> grub should touch the mbr and nothing else
<rizo_> would resizing it cause errors because of the bad sectors?
<Hezkore> Hey i've got a question
<Hezkore> If i install Ubuntu on a HD that already has Windows
<Hezkore> What will happen?
<liquiddoom> Hezkore: You have to give Ubuntu its own partitions.
<ken> Hezkore: both shall live happily ever after, if you choose the options in the install wizard judiciously
<ken> :)
<rizo_> yes grub should only touch the MBR but i defind the wrong partition
<nolimitsoya> rizo_, resizing has been known to mess up ntfs partitions. actualy, it seems to do it almost every time with dapper and edgy...
<Hezkore> Yeah..
<ken> nolimitsoya: not for me
<Hezkore> Well what happens when i boot up the computer?
<nolimitsoya> ken, hence the almost :)
<Hezkore> What will start, windows or ubuntu?
<rizo_> but i haven't resized the partition
<ken> nolimitsoya: :)
<liquiddoom> Hezkore: It asks you
<nolimitsoya> Hezkore, youll be given a choice
<ken> Hezkore: You get a selection screen asking you to choose a OS
<Hezkore> Ok ok
<Hezkore> Just wondering
<Hezkore> Oh and another thing
<Hezkore> When i run Ubuntu via the CD, my internet is uber slow...
<ozzloy> Hezkore: it will boot ubuntu if you don't make a choice in 5ish seconds
<ken> ozzloy: the default is 10
<Hezkore> Yeah ok, same as when you have two windows
<nolimitsoya> Hezkore, everything is slow with the live cd :)
<Hezkore> Ok great great
<ken> Hezkore: LIveCD has got no relations with internet speed
<ken> nolimitsoya: ?
<rizo_> is there anyway i can recover the data
<Hezkore> Buh?
<rizo_> so that i can mount on a new partition
<rizo_> like a ghost image
<ken> Hezkore: ya
<Hezkore> So my internet will be uber slow even if i install Ubuntu properly?
<nolimitsoya> ken, everything is slow when reading a compressed cd with no cache :)
<nolimitsoya> Hezkore, no, it should be perfectly normal
<Hezkore> Ok
<Hezkore> Well only one way to find out..
* Hezkore walks over to the Laptop
<ken> nolimitsoya: what do you need to uncompress to run a Internet connection
<rizo_> would it be possible to create an ntfs backup image even though there are badsectors on disk
<KaLimeRo-> Which program i can use For windows programs ?
<KaLimeRo-> Which program i can use For windows programs on linux?
<liquiddoom> wine
<ken> KaLimeRo-: Windows XP :)
<nolimitsoya> ken, nothing. ) you do, however, need to decompress thew webbrowser, and caching is restrictive, to say the least
<POVaddct> ken: ...in qemu :)
<nolimitsoya> *:)
<ken> nolimitsoya: Hmm...
<ken> POVaddct: :)
<KaLimeRo-> liquiddoom i heared about wine but some friend tell me its not good ... so u know abour somthing else?
<nolimitsoya> rizo_, if these bad sectors are recent you might be looking at a failing drive and not a failing filesystem. check the drives s.m.a.r.t data to begin with
<ken> POVaddct: nolimitsoya: Do you have any experience with gnome-art?
<liquiddoom> KaLimeRo-: It's good with some stuff, terrible with others
<nolimitsoya> ken, nope :)
<Rookie_> rizo_ - if the system cant read the harddrive or a part of the partition it wont be possible to mount the partition, you need windows own tool to fix that problem and if you cant get that you have lost that data on that partition
<POVaddct> ken: nope, i dont use gnome
<liquiddoom> KaLimeRo-:  There's Cedega (for games) and vmware (Full Windows emulator)
<POVaddct> liquiddoom: vmware is not a windows emulator. it is a virtual machine.
<liquiddoom> Oops.
<ken> KaLimeRo-: If you want Windows programs please use windows, and once fine day when you are ready to leave them walk over to linux
<Hezkore> Erm one more thing..
<Hezkore> When i install
<POVaddct> liquiddoom: you can install any x86-based OS in vmware, not only windows
<nolimitsoya> rizo_, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk <- this can sometimes help recover lost partitions and data, but as i said, make sure you are not working with a failing drive
<Siv0x> !edgy | Siv0x
<ubotu> Siv0x: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ken> KaLimeRo-: Emulation and virtual machines make normal computing on a normal computer almost impossible
<DeeTahPanLtah> !wifi > DeeTahPanLtah
<liquiddoom> POVaddct: Ah, my bad.
<ken> POVaddct: your name is inspired from...?
<ken> :)
<nolimitsoya> rizo_, if it turns out you have a hdd failure on your hands, make sure to operate it as little as possible, and dump _all_ data - as it - to another drive before trying to recover anything
<POVaddct> ken: POV-Ray
<KaLimeRo-> ken yea i know that ... but im new in Linux ... so u know for the start
<derrik> you are all bastards
<Hezkore> The drag bar when i install... is that for much i want Ubuntu to use or do i shrink my existing partition to that size? :S
<ken> derrik: All offence taken
<KaLimeRo-> from where i can get the virtual machines
<KaLimeRo-> ?
<ken> POVaddct: You do designing on linux?
<derrik> ALL OFYOU
<kane77> what is the syntax for crontab... if I want program executed every 15 minutes is * /15 * * * * /usr/bin/command correct?
<Rookie_> Cedega ? buy it
<ken> derrik: Thank you, sir :)
<derrik> i'm so drunk and I'm going to suck all of your dick s off
<Rookie_> crossover too ...
<ken> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<POVaddct> ken: just a hobby, and i dont have much time for it lately
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ken, who?
<POVaddct> ken: some older gfx i've done: http://chris.silmor.de/ray/POVImgs.html
<elkbuntu> right, thanks DBO
<KaLimeRo-> Ken from where i can get the virtual machines?
<anks> how do I make my ubuntu laptop with wifi a server to another wifi capable device
<POVaddct> !vmplayer
<rob> vmware player images?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> POVaddct: I am seriously paralysed to do my designing work on Linux. I gotten so used to 3DS MAX, PHOTOSHOP, CORELDRAW, FLASH 9, that linux alternatives appear hopeless. Any advice?
<POVaddct> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<rob> heh thats wrong.
<POVaddct> KaLimeRo-: read to link ubotu posted
<derrik> hey sorry
<ken> elkbuntu: derrik is really offensive
<derrik> that was my roommate
<Rookie_> VMware, Cedega and crossover - buy it
<elkbuntu> ken, i see now, but i had to scroll up and read a few mins of logs to see that
<KaLimeRo-> k 10x (:
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, KaLimeRo-, vmware-player is a waste of time, now that vmware server is free for linux :)
<Hezkore> Anyone know?
<POVaddct> ken: sorry, i only know povray. and i dont use graphical modellers, only the scene description language
<elkbuntu> ken, doing "!ops | person is doing action" is more helpful :)
<rob> ubotu: no vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Dicander> shakes
<DBO> derrik, keep in mind you will be held responsible for anything your "roommate" says
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: then someone should update ubotu's factoid
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, good idea :)
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, will you take carte of it? ;)
<nolimitsoya> *-t
<ken> elkbuntu: I didn't know that existed, i shall take care from now on :)
<ozzloy> Enselic``: beryl is working right now
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: i dont know how
<nolimitsoya> POVaddct, me neither :)
<derrik> sorry, from now on i'll sign out before i have people over
<derrik> what did he say?
<KaLimeRo-> from where i can get the virtual machines?
<Enselic``> ozzloy: nice :)
<ozzloy> Enselic``: hope it stays this way when i reboot :\
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: and i dont use vmware, only qemu
<POVaddct> !vmware | KaLimeRo-
<ubotu> KaLimeRo-: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<ozzloy> POVaddct: might wanna try kvm in the latest kernel
<elkbuntu> derrik, he said stuff that is not repeatable
<Enselic``> ozzloy: let me know if it doesnt
<ozzloy> here goes!
<nolimitsoya> KaLimeRo-, you get vmware server from the vmware website, and create your own machines
<Hezkore> When i install Ubuntu and select to resize my HD i get to drag a bar around showing % of my HD, is that how much i want Ubuntu to use?
<Hezkore> Or is it how much i should resize my current partition down to?
<POVaddct> ozzloy: a friend of mine tried, many things aren't working yet
<KaLimeRo-> its sounds diffical
<POVaddct> KaLimeRo-: ohne arme keine kekse :)
<ken> Hezkore: If you are resizing your partition, than the size you enter is the size you want your current partition (windows) to occupy, that means that Ubuntu shall use Total HDD space (minus) the space you resized your current partition to
<nolimitsoya> Hezkore, id guess its what you would be resizing to, but be aware that resizing is very dangerous and has a number of very dangerous bugs filed against it. have a backup
<KaLimeRo-> english
<sushi_> hey nolimitsoya I used DeVeDe and told it to make a BIN/CUE ISO file ready to burn to disc.... it made a .mpeg file
<nolimitsoya> sushi_, thats not right :) try again...
<sushi_> yeah i am =] 
<Hezkore> Uh oh..
<nitin> msn
<derrik> sorry again for whatever happened
<kane77> derri, np
<StingRay>  Hi. Can somebody tell how can I disable graphical logins to gnome at all? I don't want to remove gnome.
<StingRay>  I removed /etc/init.d/gdm and /usr/sbin/gdm, but I am still able to login.
<ozzloy> Enselic``: it works still!
<ozzloy> yay!
<Enselic``> ozzloy: have fun :)
<POVaddct> StingRay: apt-get remove gdm
<StingRay> POVaddct, but this will remove gnome at all, right?
<nolimitsoya> sushi_, i tried it just now uinder edgy, and it creates an iso just fine :)
<sushi_> yeah i am =] (
<StingRay> I want to keep, just make it unable to load.
<sushi_> ups
<sushi_> =(
<POVaddct> StingRay: no, just gdm, the display manager
<StingRay> If I want to enable it i just have to apt-get install gdm?
<ozzloy> Enselic``: this looks like something from a movie
<Enselic``> ozzloy: hehe yep =D
<ozzloy> Enselic``: i think they have fun with the settings
<POVaddct> StingRay: it will also remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<POVaddct> StingRay: but ubuntu-desktop is just an empty package with nothing but dependencies
<POVaddct> StingRay: yes, apt-get install gdm will get you the graphic login back
<StingRay> POVaddct, is gdm a lot of packages or just one. I want to download just in case.
<POVaddct> StingRay: one
<POVaddct> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<slacker_nl> StingRay: in /etc/X11 there is a file called default-login-manager or something similar
<StingRay> superb, Thank you POVaddct. I will be much obliged to you if you can tell me if I can remove the failsafe option also?
<StingRay> I know it
<slacker_nl> k
<borg> out of Xine, VLC, Totem, and Mplayer, i've found that Mplayer was the ONLY one capable of handling a 1280x768 WMV file
<POVaddct> StingRay: you mean the failsafe entry in grub?
<StingRay> It made it be kdm. So I guess my previous quieston goes to KDE forum
<StingRay> nope in the KDE login manager
<christiane> Hello. I'm looking for a really small iso file for a minimal 2.6 linux (only a shell, mount for ext3 and cp needed). Can anyone reccommend one (not DSL which is 2.4 and throws DMA errors when copying the data)?
<[SPFC] mm> please, someone knows if NDISWRAPPER works in the AMD64 version
<POVaddct> StingRay: i dont know. i use neither gdm nor kdm (and no gnome, no kde)
<StingRay> btw I asked there but noone could tell me. Accroding to redhad these optionsh should be in kdmrc, but they are not. POVaddct
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<POVaddct> StingRay: i prefer text login and then startx. my desktop is xfce.
<StingRay> POVaddct. This box is used by non-professionals. They understand only GUI logins
<POVaddct> StingRay: then why do you want to disable gdm?
<StingRay> Because I can cut almost entirely KDM. I have crucial info which should not be touched.
<qos> hey guys ...
<harrisony1> qos, hey
<StingRay> KDE is giving me the option to edin my right button, unlike gnome, POVaddct.
<POVaddct> StingRay: okay. sorry, cannot help you with kdm. however there should be a kdmrc somewhere in /etc/kde/...
<StingRay> Also kiosktool is very flexible
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: thx man, listen see if my problem can fix with this, im using the MAD64 version and install the last ndiswrapper, i install the driver that i downloaded in the ndiswrapper list
<StingRay> As I said, POVaddct in ubuntu the things are quite different. There is not line in kdmrc SessionTypes...
<jonah1980> hi guys i've installed enlightenment which is awesome but my sound mixer doesn't work and also the engage dock - can anyone help me out?
<StingRay> very sad...but True, POVaddct
<qos> my ubuntu doesn't boot anymore.  when i start it in safety mode it hangs after the following message: "error while loading shared libraries: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: cannot read file data: Error 21"
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: I looked at that article and it seems pretty inconclusive. Are you running Edgy?
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: i installed and when i see the list, shows that is intalled and present
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: edgy is the 6.10 ? yes i am
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<liquiddoom> See if that helps any.
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: ok thx, because i install the driver say thats is OK and hardware present, but dont apper in the Networking, and iwconfig dont show wlan0 =/
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: i'll read brb
<POVaddct> christiane: i have a 34mb iso with kernel 2.6.12.5
<qos> my ubuntu doesn't boot anymore.  when i start it in safety mode it hangs after the following message: "error while loading shared libraries: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: cannot read file data: Error 21"
<POVaddct> christiane: small enough?
<nolimitsoya> qos, repair it
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: I have never used ndiswrapper, but on one of my Edgy machines, it identifies the wireless card as eth0
<StingRay> POVaddct, my apt is telling me it has to remove 2 packages?
<POVaddct> StingRay: gdm and ubuntu-desktop i guess
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: here when i put IWCONFIG, apper ath0 and other 2 names but says no device, something like that
<StingRay> OK, POVaddct
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: Odd. If all else fails, try installing Edgy x86
<ar2k7> hey whats the easiest way to set up xgl, beryl and cube kind of thing? any good guides out there
<POVaddct> christiane: hello? got my reply about the iso?
<qos> nolimitsoya: how? simply copy another version of the file?
<christiane> POVaddct: Yes, sounds fine. Where?
<POVaddct> christiane: one moment
<nolimitsoya> qos, run the alternate cd with the repair optiuon
<nolimitsoya> *option
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: I'll try the first tutorial that u give to me, cuz the second one if for ndiswrapper 1.8, im using the lasted version 2.9 i think
<flossgeek> ar2k7:  first wht graphics chpset do u have
<qos> nolimitsoya: currently i am running ubuntu 6.10 live dvd... but i didn't see an option to repair. where is it exacly?
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: Good luck with it. As I don't use ndiswrapper myself, I can't be of too much help.
<christiane> POVaddct: I just found the Debian businesscard netinstall image which is 40 MB and will try that. Thank you.
<nolimitsoya> qos, i said it was on the alternate, didnt i?
<nolimitsoya> !alternate | qos
<ubotu> qos: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<liquiddoom> [SPFC] mm: All I can do is throw links at you :P
<[SPFC] mm> liquiddoom: np, u helped a lot thx
<POVaddct> christiane: i pasted the url in a query
<qos> nolimitsoya: thx, thought we are talking about the same cds ...
<aimtrainer_> hi! I have an Intel core duo t2300 - is that amd64 or i386?
<Hezkore> The Ubuntu installer doesn't work! :/
<liquiddoom> aimtrainer_: I believe it is AMD64
<POVaddct> christiane: i dont know if the debian net install has a real shell and commands or just busybox (which cannot handle files >2B)
<POVaddct> christiane: *2GB
<Hezkore> I select resize my current partition and install Ubuntu on the remaining space but nothing happens
<Hezkore> I've tried it several times now
<aimtrainer_> liquiddoom: you believe? - any idea where I could look it up - I just googled but didnt really find anything
<liquiddoom> aimtrainer_: According to Wikipedia, it's x86
<liquiddoom> aimtrainer_: Makes sense, as the intel macs are x86 and run core duos...
<Hezkore> Anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<aimtrainer_> liquiddoom: thanks!
<liquiddoom> aimtrainer_: Sorry about originally thinking AMD64, I got confused
<StingRay> POVaddct, I am going to delete gnome manually. I made apt-get remove gdm, but I can login to ubuntu without any problem?
<aimtrainer_> liquiddoom: no need to apologize - im happy you helped me :)
<Tagalon1> Hello.  Can anyone help me with installingubuntu?  The CD loads, but the video is running at a higher sinc rate that the monitor can handle.
<Alakazamz0r> StingRay, what are you trying to accomplish?
<StingRay> remove gnome logins, without entirely removeing ubuntu-desktop.
<liquiddoom> aimtrainer_: I'm not too sure what EXACT kernel to use, though... just use the "generic" one Ubuntu uses by default and you'll b efine
<Alakazamz0r> gnome logins?
<Alakazamz0r> you mean the gnome display manager?
<StingRay> yup
<POVaddct> StingRay: you said you wanted kdm, so apt-get install kdm. or do you want to use kde instead of gnome?
<StingRay> yes
<POVaddct> StingRay: yes to what?
<Alakazamz0r> StingRay, may i ask why you would want to do this?
<StingRay> I want to use kdm.
<POVaddct> StingRay: but you still want gnome as desktop, dont you?
<master_> test
<Alakazamz0r> so why not just install kdm and set it as your default display manager?
<POVaddct> master_: ...failed
<StingRay> Alakazamz0r, because pessulus is still not allowing me to edit my right mouse key
<Alakazamz0r> master_ you're working
<Alakazamz0r> pessulus?
<christiane> POVaddct: Thank you. Just downloading the iso (from your Server that's, I think, 500 m away from me ;-))))
<StingRay> POVaddct, nope
<aimtrainer_> liquiddoom: yea I already had that kernel problem and I ended up fiding pout that my hardware is supposed to be run with the generic kernel
<AdrianoMeis> is there a way to mask own IP on this irc network?
<POVaddct> christiane: really? :)
<christiane> POVaddct: Reichenbachstrae
<liquiddoom> aimtrainer_: Ah. Well, good luck!
<POVaddct> christiane: LOL
<aimtrainer_> thanks
<StingRay> Alakazamz0r. I want to disable gnome, not uninstall it if possible.
<POVaddct> christiane: i am not i dresden right now, but i will go there today
<nolimitsoya> StingRay, sudo apt-get install kde-core, and set kde as your session on login
<savvas> when 's fawn expected to be released?
<nolimitsoya> StingRay, sudo apt-get install kde, if you want the full suite
<StingRay> nolimitsoya. I have kubuntu-desktop up and running. I want to disable gnome logins
<nolimitsoya> savvas, 7.04 ;)
<Hezkore> Argh, well Ubuntu doesn't work! :/
<StingRay> this is all I want.
<nolimitsoya> StingRay, then set kde as your default session
<Hezkore> Any other good Linux versions out there?
<savvas> nolimitsoya: whatever, when's the next release expected? as in date or month :p
<christiane> POVaddct: I just ran the debian netinstall in qemu and it looks like busybox. I didn't know it had a 2GB file size limit :-(
<nolimitsoya> savvas, that is a date ;)
<Kesman> Hezkore: what's wrong with ubuntu?
<Tagalon1> Help?
<StingRay> nolimitsoya, but I don't want the user to be able to choose a gnome sesstion at all
<Hezkore> Installer is messed up and i can't resize my current partition
<savvas> nolimitsoya: lol, ok, sorry and thanks :P
<nolimitsoya> savvas, 7 (2007) .04 (month 4)
<nolimitsoya> StingRay, then uninstall gnome
<nolimitsoya> StingRay, or disable the sesschooser
<Theodor> Where can I find an articale explaining each directory? I want to understand the heirarchy of the directories in Ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> sessions*
<StingRay> how to disable session chooser?
<Kesman> StingRay: edit /usr/share/xsessions/ directory, it contains all the login options
<nolimitsoya> StingRay, system->login window
<StingRay> Kesman there are only two options and none of them is helping me
<POVaddct> christiane: then try my iso. it is a remastered dsl (i left out X, therefore calling it very damn small linux :)), changed the kernel to 2.6.12.5, and added some nice tools and drivers
<Kesman> StingRay: there should be all the desktop entries that are in the session chooser list :o
<Theodor> Where can I find an articale explaining each directory? I want to understand the heirarchy of the directories in Ubuntu
<StingRay> Kesman, only kde and gnome. If I remove the gnome.desktop nothing will change.
<StingRay> Kesman, tested it :(
* davidw is looking for a nice rsync-based backup solution
<Alakazamz0r> StingRay, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Alakazamz0r> it'll allow you to choose kdm.
<Tagalon1> I am having a Ubuntu-Desktop challenge.
<flossgeek> Theodor: http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<Kesman> Theodor:
<Kesman> no wait :D
<Kesman> Theodor: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<Kesman> there
<Theodor> flossgeek, thanks.
<Theodor> Kesman, thanks as well.
* Theodor went to read those 2.
<Tagalon1> Does anyone know how to resolve a video signal timing problem on the desktop installation CD?
<StingRay> Alakazamz0r, as I said I want to disable gnome logins(not make the secondary)I want the out of the login manager
<StingRay> Alakazamz0r, dpkg-reconfigure gdm is allowing me to change the default WM only
<Alakazamz0r> i know, then inside the default window manager
<Alakazamz0r> you can select your default desktop
<StingRay> Alakazamz0r, default desktop or only choosable desktop?
<Alakazamz0r> i dont understand.
<thePuck>  Tagalon: you can set the vga option to a resolution you know your dektop can handle in the boot menu on the livecd
<StingRay> I mean I don't want the user to be able to choose gdm from the login manager at all
<Kesman> you mean gnome?
<triplah> hi, i've installed irssi on the liveCD because X wont start. can anyone tell me how to install the latest nvidia drivers so i can install ubuntu?
<Alakazamz0r> oh, then i dont know what to tell you
<Alakazamz0r> sorry
<liquiddoom> triplah:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kesman> triplah: do you want to install the driver for the livecd ?
<Kesman> or what
<triplah> well i'd like to start X, so i can install ubuntu. i dont care what driver i have... just one that works
<StingRay> Alakazamz0r, np.
<triplah> i'm using the 8800gtx
<triplah> liquiddoom: sorry - not in the console thanks
<DSL_>     /quit
<Kesman> triplah: have you tried the safe graphics mode in the livecd?
<triplah> i tried changing the "nv" in xorg.conf to "vga" but to no avail
<triplah> Kesman: yeah, that dropped me to conole
<triplah> console*
<POVaddct> triplah: vga is not a suitable fallback, try vesa
<thePuck> try "vesa"
<triplah> ahh ok thanks
<Kesman> triplah: and then restart your X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Theodor> how can I transform .rpm file to .deb so I can install it? and is it a must to transform it?
<Kesman> after changing the xorg.conf
<triplah> hmm gdm is still failing
<Rookie_> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<liquiddoom> Theodor: Alien
<triplah> i'll check xorg log
<liquiddoom> Theodor: And yes, it must be converted
<Theodor> why is it a must to transform it? Why they don't do it and I just download the .deb file?
<Rookie_> to restart X - just press ctrl+alt+backspace
<thePuck> different package manager format
<liquiddoom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<triplah> Rookie_: you missed a bit of the convo. i'm not in X :)
<Theodor> http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/alien.html
<Theodor> that's the one ?
<Rookie_> ohh
<danny> Im a beginner to linux world, but I have to admit that Ubuntu is amazing !!!
<Kesman> Theodor: you can get alien from apt
<Kesman> I think :P
<triplah> anyway, it still says gdm is failing. and it isnt writing to xorg log, and isnt giving any useful output
<danny> I was bored by Windows
<thePuck> hmmm
<Trentster> hey all I have done a dapper lamp install, I see now the one of the applications we need to run requires php version 5.04 and I see the version apt installed is 5.1.2 , can anyone assist me in downgrading via apt ?
<Theodor> my ubuntu is not connected.
<ar2k7> where (what files) do i remove the firefox totem plugin?
<danny> everything is soooo faster !!!!
<Kesman> triplah: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Kesman> triplah: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
<triplah> danny: looks like your "!" key is faster too! ;)
<Theodor> do I need perl to work with Alien ?
<thePuck> lol
<ken> danny: keep up the enthusiasm and you shall get along fine in the linux world, And yeah BTW Welcome
<triplah> Kesman: i rm'd the log. and tried a restart. still no file there. its not logging
<triplah> Kesman: the init script is failing without any output
<Rookie_> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ROBOd> hello guys
<Kesman> triplah: weird
<Kesman> dunno then
<xstasi> hi all!
<danny> hey guys, what is the best way to  get ubuntu to play wmv files ?
<ROBOd> i want to upgrade my test install of ubuntu edgy, to feisty
<xstasi> isn't there a ubuntu dvd for powerpc?
<danny> thanx everybody !
<ROBOd> how can i do it?
<Kesman> danny: 32 or 64-bit?
<xstasi> hd on my ibook is broken, so i need a live with more stuff possible...
<triplah> Kesman: yeah. oh well... i'll just install gentoo. i dont know enough about debian to work this out just yet :) thanks for the help
<danny> 32
<Rookie_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<danny> what are the new features in that next version ?
<thePuck> nice....gentoo or arch is what I would run if not ubuntu
<imbecile> im trying to set up the mail option in gkrellm and i need the path to thunderbird
<liquiddoom> imbecile: /usr/bin/thunderbird
<thePuck> $ apropos thunderbird
<MehdiHassanpour> hi every body
<Rookie_> which thunderbird
<xstasi> noone knows?
<Trentster>  hey all I have done a dapper lamp install, I see now the one of the applications we need to run requires php version 5.04 and I see the version apt installed is 5.1.2 , can anyone assist me in downgrading via apt ?
<MehdiHassanpour> How should I set apt config files to fetch and store packages from an ubuntu repository CD ? I need packages to be copied and stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kesman> danny: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<tamacracker> why won't firefox open .php pages but instead makes you download it and not have a prog to open it?
<danny> thanx Kesman
<danny> help appreciated
<ken> tamacracker: thats unusual behaviour
<eightball> tamacracker: the server is not configured correctly.
<liquiddoom> tamacracker: it's a fault of the web server, most of the time.
<danny> I cant believe people were saying to me that linux is hard, hard to install, lol using apt-get is a joke !!!!
<anto9us> danny, there is official documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tamacracker> http://www.video-game-forums.com/search.php <- won't open and tries to make me download it to view it.
<spikeb> can the livecd installer resize ntfs?
<imbecile> okay what do i put in the "mail reading program" portion?
<Rookie_> danny, use linux without any X
<Kesman> spikeb: yes
<spikeb> thought so
<eightball> danny: you should have used linux 5 years ago or more :)
<spikeb> cool
<ken> Can someone tell me the difference between Free Software and Open Source Software
<bobby> can anyone tell me how i can compile gtk apps? the pkg-config doesnt have the required files
<ken> ?
<xstasi> bobby, apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<xstasi> or libgtk2.0-dev
<Rookie_> ken - think that is ot
<spikeb> Kesman, thanks for answering, especially considering i could have booted the cd to try it heh
<bobby> ok ty
<Rookie_> !ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> Rookie_: ?
<Rookie_> off topic
<ken> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> !fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kesman> spikeb: no poblem to write "yes" when needed :P
<spikeb> hehe
<sushi_> !meta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sushi_> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<ken> !offtopic>ken
<sushi_> der how do i build a metapackage
<imbecile> liquiddoom, okay what do i put in the "mail reading program" portion?
<spikeb> Kesman, my mom wants to try out a dual boot windows/ubuntu setup, hence my question :)
<harrisony1> sushi_, just make a package with tons of dependnces and then add some little thing
<Kesman> spikeb: my mom wouldn't understand the concept of linux nor booting :P
<danny> lol I mean, Im amazed lol, now I have to get some sleep, but still wow !!! I knew that Linux was more stable, more secure, but I just cant believe Im using 200 Mb of Ram and in Windodows for the same  utilisation It reaches 550....
<liquiddoom> imbecile: What mail cilent do you use? Thunderbird?
<eightball> imbecile: probably thunderbird or evolution whichever you prefer
<spikeb> Kesman, yeah my mom's cool like that
<Kesman> spikeb: so good luck with it
* xipietotec uses gmail
<sushi_> harrisony1 how do i make a package?
<imbecile> liquiddoom, so i just type "thunderbird"?
* xstasi uses fetchmail + mutt
<xipietotec> I don't need no stinkin mail client
<liquiddoom> imbecile: That should work.
<eightball> imbecile: any pop3 client
<Rookie_> postfix ...
<Kesman> imbecile: mozilla-thunderbird is the command
<danny> ohhh and last question ? In your opinion guys, is Ubuntu the best distro out there ?
<harrisony1> um....that i dont really know much you could try searching the forum and asking there
<xipietotec> gmail + gsendmailer.py
<anto9us> eightball, thunderbird and evolution both support pop3 and imap
<thePuck> hmm best for what?
<harrisony1> danny, yes
<Rookie_> danny, depence on what you looing for
<danny> overall
<Kesman> danny: can't really say
<harrisony1> danny, overall yes
<danny> performance wise ?
<thePuck> hmmm I would say overall yes. better perfomance and tweaking on a gentoo system, but a lot of work to set up, and arch is fast er but not as full featured
<MehdiHassanpour> hi
<xipietotec> danny: Technically a micro-linux install will get you the best "performance stats" or hell, just the kernel + bash.
<harrisony1> performance pretty good it aint as good as gentoo but hey who wants to compile everythng
<MehdiHassanpour> I need some help
<bobby> danny: i think its great for a fast no config install but right now i like gentoo better for the controle. however the building from source takes for ever
<Rookie_> there are other distros that can be better in some points ... but as a beginnerdistro ubuntu is the best
<harrisony1> MehdiHassanpour, fire away
<MehdiHassanpour> How should I set apt config files to fetch and store packages from an ubuntu repository CD ? I need packages to be copied and stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<danny> so we get the perfect balance (or almost ) with Ubuntu ?
<MehdiHassanpour> It just reads from cd and install packages... I don't need this
<thePuck> closer than most, yeah
<danny> ohhh and what if I want to use Bitcomet ? Its impossible is it not ?
<anto9us> danny, I use it for both server and desktop, very good performance, xubuntu is also great on limited hardware resources
<Theodor> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<harrisony1> MehdiHassanpour, errrr.....
<xipietotec> the primary reason installing an RPM is dangerous: People moved to .deb for a reason
<Kesman> danny: you can use bitcomet, not problem
<datil> hi
<harrisony1> xipietotec, inform me more?
<danny> and okey okey this is my last question, my final last :P  I have a tablet PC (HP TC 4400) , would it work on Ubuntu ?
<datil> how can i make the fonts in firefox look better? GNOME's font rendering doesn't seem to affect firefox
<xipietotec> harrisony1: because RPM is terrible =P
<harrisony1> datil, dont worry about hi's just ask
<harrisony1> xipietotec, why? thats my point
<danny> Kesman : so theres no need to emulate Bitcomet ?
<bobby> i thought that rpms where ok. never used it though so what is wrong with it?
<Kesman> danny: you may have some problems with it, but it works
<Kesman> laptops and tablet pc:s are always a problem
<Sdarmo> help
<harrisony1> i just use alien when needed
<harrisony1> Sdarmo, yes
<xipietotec> harrisony1: it's difficult to work with and breaks easily
<Trentster> whats the command using apt-get install to force the installation of a previous package ie: an older version of php?
<harrisony1> xipietotec, fare enough!
<Sdarmo> i managed to remove "admin" access from my login
<danny> I hope in the future that Ubuntu will extend its compatibility with tablets !!!
<xipietotec> as for why that is (e.g. the technical reason) I have no idea =)
<harrisony1> Trentster, try in synaptic
<danny> okey guys Good Buy  !!! and thanx again !
<Sdarmo> is there a way i can get my dwfault user the admin right it had
<xipietotec> although, recently Redhat said they're going to fix that or something
<harrisony1> Sdarmo, what try retype it
<harrisony1> xipietotec, you reckon synaptic could be used with ubuntu to manage rpms and debs, would be hard in terms of dpkg but synaptic can support rpm based
<Sdarmo> when i install ubuntu 6.10 it installs with a default user USER1 and this user has the abililty to run apps in sudo mode
<xipietotec> ....may the souce be with you....has there ever been a more nerd-cliche saying
<Sdarmo> but i somewho managed to get to limit USER1
<harrisony1> Sdarmo, yeah and you dont want that
<Siv0x> hey will sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx install the latest drivers for an nvidia geforce 6800?
<NoGoo> How do I format a hard drive? (or could I just remove the partition and create a new partition with gparted?)
<Sdarmo> now USER1 has a basic user access only and i can't run anything that requires a privileged access
<Balachmar> Could someone help me with building a custom kernel?
<Peshk0> can i ask a question
<Peshk0> ?
<Balachmar> The hints on this website don't work for me:
<J-_> what packages do I need to play m4a's in xmms?
<ken> HELP: Can someone help me with setting up Evolution. When i try to send messages from my account, it doesn't send, but a dialog box appears saying "sending message..." and it never completes, and the connection times out,
<Balachmar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29
<ken> !evolution >ken
<harrisony1> !restrictedformats | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harrisony1> !evolution | ken
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<J-_> ken: sounds like a port issue, no?
<ken> harrisony1: i know what it is
<ken> J-_: I don't know
<Siv0x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harrisony1> ken, evoloution is like outlook
<harrisony1> J-_, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats should help
<lifepositive> hello
<J-_> harrisony1: thanks
<ken> harrisony1: Yeah, i know but i can't simple send emails from my account, it comes to a notification message sarung "sending 1 message" and than that never gets completed
<harrisony1> J-_, anytime
<hope13> Does anyone have a tutorial link for Makefile?
<lifepositive> how can I use gnomebaker to burn an bootable ISO file I have?  anyone tell me please?
<ken> harrisony1: It ultimately gets terminated
<harrisony1> !makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<datil> how can i make the fonts in firefox look better? GNOME's font rendering doesn't seem to affect firefox
<hope13> no that's not it either lol
<harrisony1> datil, ask on the forums i dont think any one here knows
<Trentster> would someone be kind enough to help me with downgrading php to a lower version..please?
<eightball> datil, also, explain what's wrong with the fonts as in size or render badly or whatever
<harrisony1> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Balachmar> @ Trentster, you can do that in synaptic
<Balachmar> @ by locking the version
<datil> eightball, they just look ugly, they are rendered badly, but in gnome they just look fine
<hope13> makefile.... tutorial =P help
<harrisony1> hope13, ./configure
<harrisony1> creates one
<Trentster> Balachmar, isnt synaptic for a x desktop?
<sc4ttrbrain> should i add kubuntu repo if i install kde on top of gnome?
<harrisony1> sc4ttrbrain, you can but if you want kde
<spikeb> sc4ttrbrain, dont need to
<harrisony1> try sudo aptitide kubuntu-desktop with normal reps
<harrisony1> and press f12 at login to choose
<sc4ttrbrain> thanks
<ken> harrisony1: I want kde, but if i install kde-desktop than kde's apps show in GNOME and vice versa, but if i dont want all that clutter, i.e. if select kde, than only kde apps, and if i select GNOME only GNOME apps, is there some way to do that?
<Siv0x> Can someone help? - Will sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and rebooting my pc install my nvidia drivers?
<ar2k7> mplayerplugin takes over real streams, have realplayer plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ . what mplayerplugin files should i remove? dont have the rm ones anymore
<harrisony1> Siv0x, it should
<chimera_> Hi, how many cds are needed to install debian 3.1r4 with GNOME? (i know that i am in an ubuntu irc channel) :)
<harrisony1> ken, get a kubuntu cd and dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu only way i can think
<spikeb> chimera_, one
<Siv0x> harrisony1: k thanks,
<ken> harrisony1: hmm...
<chimera_> Thx spikeb
<ken> "HA HA HA HA'
<ken> "ha ha ha ha"
<chimera_> is it installed the same way as ubuntu? (bad english i know)
<don_pedro> j #ubuntu.pl
<spikeb> chimera_, no heh
<chimera_> No Gnome environnement?
<Nap> hi
<harrisony1> chimera_, /j #debian :D
<ken> !hi | Nep
<ubotu> Nep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chimera_> i know, i couldn't go there.
<ken> ha ha ha ha
<ken> ha ha ha ha
<ken> a
<ken> aa
<ken> aaa
<ken> aaaa
<ken> aaaaa
<ken> aaaaaa
<ken> aaaaaaaa
<ken> aaaaaaaa
<Infeliz> -
<ken> aaaaaaaaa
<anto9us> ken, please don't do that
<ken> i wanted to make a design :(
<harrisony1> ken????
<ken> :(
<harrisony1> ken, /j #kensworld
<harrisony1> there
<lonelystar> :o
<brrrt> hiho folks!  please, can anyone tell me whats the problem with _java__on__livecd/persistence_?     I always get "could not find ..." when running java.  -- all related posts on ubuntuforums.org seem to __remain__without__solution... ?
<harrisony1> on live cd??
<harrisony1> add the universe to sources.lust
<ken> (05:14:45 PM) The topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ken> (05:14:49 PM) Sdarmo: now USER1 has a basic user access only and i can't run anything that requires a privileged access
<ken> (05:14:54 PM) Peshk0 [n=peshko@212.25.54.149]  entered the room.
<ken> (05:15:04 PM) Remorse_ [n=bruce@62-30-171-22.cable.ubr01.glen.blueyonder.co.uk]  entered the room.
<harrisony1> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brrrt> yes e.g. when installing java on live cd
<Notorius> hi everybody
<Notorius> can you help me ?
<Siv0x> harrisony1: it didnt work ;\
<anto9us> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Notorius> ok :D
<anto9us> :)
<imbecile> ok, im trying to install 3d desktop where should i extract the files?
<harrisony1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Notorius> where can i download video codec for ubuntu ?
<Trentster> can any1 help me with a php downgrade?
<izprince> I suggest using ENVY
<harrisony1> imbecile, there is a post on the forum
<izprince> the GLX driver is old
<anto9us> Notorius, there is official documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lifepositive> how can I tell an ISO to burn as  bootable using Gnomebaker?
<Siv0x> harrisony1: i've already tried that.. It confused me.
<Notorius> ok tanks anto9us
<harrisony1> lifepositive, in burn iso
<Siv0x> harrisony1: whats the dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg command so that it will detect my video card?
<Hezkore> Hey i've maneged to install Ubuntu
<izprince> ENVY can fetch and install the latest Nvidia driver
<Hezkore> But i still have problems with my internet speed
<harrisony1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf i think
<lifepositive> harrisony1: what??
<Hezkore> Takes like a minute for Google to show up, on this computer is takes like 0.00001 sec :P
<imbecile> harrisonyl where is the forum for it?
<lifepositive> harrisony1: what you mean in burn iso?
<izprince> Hezkore: You probably have some sort of PPPoE on the modem
<Hezkore> What exactly does that mean?
<izprince> it causes all kinds of hell in Linux
<izprince> what kind of modem is it?
<hope13> it means you have to punch your modem
<Hezkore> It's not actually a modem
<Hezkore> It's fiber internet
<Siv0x> harrisony1: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<hope13> .........
<imbecile> harrisonyl, where is the forum for it?
<harrisony1> i dont use it but it shold have an option burn iso image and dont cross post i can read
<harrisony1> add sudo to it
<izprince> oh, that FIOS thing?
<harrisony1> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Hezkore> I have a hole in the wall for my internet connection, it's 100mbit
<Hezkore> You know.. a speciall connector for the internet plug thingy
<izprince> I just put on a tinfoil hat and leech off the NSA's satellite linkup
<imbecile> harrisonyl, i dont see it in the forums
<brrrt> i get a "post-installation error" when installing sun-java5-bin on liveUSBpersistence, is there a solution for this?
<izprince> I plugged a coat hanger into my ethernet port
<izprince> works surprisingly well :D
<Hezkore> .... anyways...
<Hezkore> Anyone know what i should do?
<harrisony1> imbecile, what are you on about
<Theodor> Where should I put the alien file when I write this: sudo dpkg -i alien_8.64_all.deb ?
<imbecile> harrisonyl, installing 3d desktop
<lifepositive> harrisony1: what you mean in burn iso?
<harrisony1> !burncds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burncds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anto9us> Hezkore, it's ethernet connection?
<Hezkore> Yeah
<lifepositive> how can I tell an ISO to burn as  bootable using Gnomebaker?  any help pls?
<harrisony1> lifepositive, there is an option and please stop posting in #ubuntu and -au
<brrrt> is it possible at all to install java e.g. using the LiveCD?
<Theodor> Where should I put the alien file when I write this: sudo dpkg -i alien_8.64_all.deb ?
<anto9us> Hezkore, what sort of speed are you getting?
<imbecile> lifepositive, try k3b its really intuitive
<Hezkore> Any good page for checking that?
<harrisony1> Theodor, just be in the same directory
<Theodor> how is that helping? I'm asking what directory, I don't know where to put it or where the dpkg is located ...
<anto9us> Hezkore, your ISP's page is probably a good place
<imbecile> can someone help me install 3d desktop?
<Hezkore> Ugh takes ages to go there >_>
<harrisony1> imbecile, search 3ddesk on http://ubuntuforums.org
<Siv0x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<plbgnr> hello, pls how caould I find out which module do I need for my tv tuner?
<imbecile> ahh thats probably why
<imbecile> thanks
<harrisony1> or sudo apt-get install 3ddesk
<anto9us> Hezkore, did it work alright before Ubuntu?
<Hezkore> Yeah it works great on this computer
<brrrt> Theodor: it does not matter where the file is, but you have to include the path to your .deb file, like dpkg -i path/to/your/file/file.deb
<harrisony1> plbgnr, whaty model
<Balachmar> @ plbgnr ivtv probably
<Theodor> ahhh
<Theodor> Okay, thanks.
<Theodor> And where does it install it?
<anto9us> Hezkore, my guess would be network card is mis-configured maybe duplex needs disabling or something like that, I can't advise how though, I'm looking for documentation on it
<plbgnr> harrisony1: leadtek tv 2000 expert
<brrrt> Theodor: after install type: whereis <progamname>     to find out where, like:   whereis man
<harrisony1> plbgnr, gives us 1 min
<brrrt> Theodor: but usually it does not matter a lot
<eQualizer> How do I run file manager as a root?
<qos> i ve tried to repair my ubuntu system using the alternate cd rescue system ... but it also hangs with the following message: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)"
<eQualizer> File browser*
<Theodor> What do I need in order to install Alien?
<Theodor> I'm having a lot of errors.
<Siv0x> harrisony1: Synaptic says i already have that package, but nvidia drivers still arent installed.
<anto9us> Hezkore, do you know which make and model of network card you have?
<brrrt> eQualizer: sudo nautilus    but be carefull!
<harrisony1> Siv0x, also install the xserver drivers
<harrisony1> and follow the ubuntu help guide
<harrisony1> !nividia | Siv0x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Theodor> People I need these packages: debhelper, rpm, dpkg-dev, make
<Siv0x> harrisony1: i already told you i've done that.
<qos> i ve tried to repair my ubuntu system using the alternate cd rescue system ... but it also hangs with the following message: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)" does somebody know how i can save my installation?
<Hezkore> anto9us: A ethernet something :S lol
<shArk> can anybody help me with wine+counter-strike please ?
<plbgnr> harrisony1: lspci -v says that http://paste.uni.cc/12506
<qos> shArk, forget about wine and cs. getting steam to run is the problem
<anto9us> Hezkore, typing lspci in a terminal may give some clue, or lshw and look under *-network
<lifepositive> how can I create a bootable ISO file please?
<shArk> qos: i have non-steam counter strike
<pradeep> lifepositive, boot-able iso of ?
<qos> shArk, so ... is CS already installed`
<qos> ?
<lifepositive> pradeep: of some files I have
<Hezkore> anto9us: Atheros Communication :S
<Theodor>  People I need these packages: debhelper, rpm, dpkg-dev, make
<Hezkore> anto9us: I get 870kbs from the Ubuntu self updater
<rirux> hi
<shArk> qos: yes .. the problem is that when i start it i can't see what i write in to the console
<brrrt> who has ever successfully installed java on LiveCD??
<anto9us> Hezkore, is that KBs or Kbs?
<rirux> what is the corel equivalent of powerclip in inkscape?
<IdleOne> Theodor, sudo apt-get build-essential will get you make and a few other packages
<Kesman> brrrt: why would you want to do that?
<Hezkore> anto9us: What's the difference?
<qos> shArk, hm ... perhaps the windows fonts are missing ...
<IdleOne> Theodor, sudo apt-get install build-essential will get you make and a few other packages
<qos> i ve tried to repair my ubuntu system using the alternate cd rescue system ... but it also hangs with the following message: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)" does somebody know how i can save my installation?
<Hezkore> anto9us: Kilobytes per second
<ale1> what do I use to multiple monitor?
<anto9us> Hezkore, KBs is 8x faster than Kbs
<Theodor> IdleOne, I don't have Internet on my Ubuntu box.
<brrrt> Kesman: i need it e.g. for my netbanking
<shArk> qos: and how do i get them ??
<Theodor> I won't find them on the DVD ?
<rirux> what is coreldraw's powerclip equivalent in inkscape? does anybody know?
<Hezkore> anto9us: Well it says kB/s
<Kesman> brrrt: but why don't you install the system and then try again?
<anto9us> Hezkore, yes, KB/s = kilobytes Kb/s = kilobits
<IdleOne> Theodor, packages.ubuntu.com you can download them then burn to disc and install to ubuntu box
<Hezkore> anto9us: Oh well it's done now, took 1minute to download 82 updates
<Theodor> IdleOne, thanks.
* ale1 asks how do I multiple monitor?
<anto9us> Hezkore, seems pretty quick to me :)
<brrrt> Kesman: i am experimenting with the persitent feature and i want java
<Siv0x> hey, after i ctrl+alt+backspace, if something goes wrong - how can i get back to my desktop?
<Hezkore> anto9us: It's not my normal speed :S but anywyas.... when i surf it goes a lot slower!
<IdleOne> Theodor, Ubuntu doesnt use rpm though
<brrrt> Kesman: why not?
<anto9us> Hezkore, with such a fast connection some servers will perform better than others, mileage is going to vary
<nuked_omen> Siv0x, restart maybe
<qos> shArk, the easyues way is to copy them from an existing windows installation. but there should be some font packs out there in the internet. just google ... and copy them to ~/.fonts <- just from memory, not sure
<nuked_omen> Siv0x, or login and type startx
<Theodor> IdleOne, I downloaded a driver that is .rpm I have to convert it in order to install it, no?
<qos> shArk, then restart...
<rirux> what is coreldraw's powerclip equivalent in inkscape? does anybody know?
<shArk> qos thanks..
<Siv0x> nuked_omen: k
<Hezkore> anto9us: Well Google on this computer pops up in no time, it's just there, and it used to do the same on the machine that is now running Ubuntu, but now with Ubuntu it takes like a minute :/
<maboc> Siv0x, Try ALT+F7   or ALT+F8
<ken>  I am sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry :(
<nuked_omen> Theodor, try rpm -ivh filename.rpm
<Kesman> brrrt: ok well, are you running the 32 bit or 64 bit version?
<Siv0x> maboc: k
<IdleOne> Theodor,  make sure there isnt a .deb for it but yeah you can convert using alien or so I hear I have never done it before
<Siv0x> maboc: brb then
<nuked_omen> if it doesn't work, get the rpm package
<Kesman> brrrt: I just would prefer the installed version since it's so much faster and the stuff you do to it last after rebooting :P
<anto9us> Hezkore, what firefox version?
<ale1> does anyone know how do use multiple monitors?
<brrrt> Kesman: 32bit
<Theodor> rpm, command not found
<Hezkore> anto9us: The version that came with the Ubuntu install... lemme check
<ken> Theodor: Converting a .rpm with alien to a .deb is a highly risky business. PLease don't attempt it EVER, unless you can't breathe without it. It can cause multiple problems
<nuked_omen> ale1, yes, you turn em all on
<ken> !twinview | ale1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ken> !dualmonitor | ale1
<Theodor> I see. Thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ken> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Theodor> Do you know where I can find driver for my ATI card?
<Theodor> I downloaded this driver from ATI.com
<Kesman> brrrt: have you tried http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<ken> !ati | theodor
<ubotu> theodor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rirux> what is coreldraw's powerclip equivalent in inkscape? does anybody know?
<brrrt> Kesman: sure install alot is faster, but i would like to have a full featured emergency system
<Hezkore> anto9us: 2.0
<brrrt> Kesman: thy for the hint, i will give it try
<anto9us> Hezkore, no addons installed in firefox?
<ale1> so how do I do that?
<Kesman> brrrt: but all the changes you make to the live cd are gone when you restart right?
<qos> i ve tried to repair my ubuntu system using the alternate cd rescue system ... but it also hangs with the following message: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)" does somebody know how i can save my installation?
<Hezkore> anto9us: no this is a clean install of Ubuntu, installed a few mins ago
<ken> ale1: What do you want to do?
<Hezkore> anto9us: nothing installed
<ale1> use my laptop and another screen
<brrrt> Kesman: no i am using the persitence feature of the live cd, it safes my settings on an usb stick
<ken> ale1: wait a minute
<J-_> !icon size
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon size - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anto9us> Hezkore, maybe it's google's servers are slow today, I'd give it time to see if the problem is persistent
<J-_> hrm
<Hezkore> anto9us: Ok :( .. the updates haven't been fully installed, maybe they'll fix it?
<dropsl> does anyone know a program which can merge several mpeg1 movie files?
<gourdin> is kde 3.5.5 on the dvd iso of edgy ?
<anto9us> Hezkore, maybe
<gourdin> (are the security fixes added to the dvd iso?)
<brrrt> Kesman: check this out, it's a really coool feature: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<anto9us> dropsl, you may try "cat *.mpg >> newfile.mpg"
<ken> ale1: This might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyLaptopToDisplayConnection?highlight=%28laptop%29
<dropsl> anto9us: thanks! :D
<frafra> hi all
<ken> !hi | frafra
<ubotu> frafra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anto9us> dropsl, no problem, mileage varies with that though
<frafra> in edgy eft and festy herd1 for amd64, at the boot the usplash is gray and dirty
<qos> i ve tried to repair my ubuntu system using the alternate cd rescue system ... but it also hangs with the following message: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)" does somebody know how i can save my installation?
<frafra> why?
<frafra> I think it's a bug
<frafra> the some thing happend on my laptop
<ken> frafra: have you cleaned the display screen? :)
<frafra> ken: sure :D
<ken> frafra: I am using Edfy and never experienced that
<frafra> I've tryied some cd...
<frafra> edgy and festy
<ken> frafra: Did you change the splash-screen through gconf-editor gnome-session..?
<frafra> on amd64
<frafra> some problem
<frafra> no
<Hezkore> Hey anto9us: where do i setup the duplex?
<frafra> I haven't touch anything
<foxpaul> hi all - i've installed ubuntu server and my network card wasn't detected during the install because the cable wasn't plugged in - how can i reconfigure it now that the install is finished?
<frafra> so, it happends at every boot time... live or installed sistem
<ken> frafra: YOu mean to say that the ubuntu logo is messeg up at the splash screen?
<frafra> yes
<IdleOne> foxpaul, System > Administration > Networking
<frafra> the splash screen is grey/black
<frafra> and the bar doesn't work well
<anto9us> Hezkore, best advice I can give is to start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices
<Kesman> brrrt: oh, didn't know about that :)
<Hezkore> Tanx mate
<Kesman> brrrt: cool indeed
<Kesman> brrrt: did you manage to install java?
<dropsl> anto9us: it generates one movie file, but the playback stops after the first small movie clip ends. so it does not recognize the following appended movie files :(
<foxpaul> IdleOne: i don't have X or anything - it's ubuntu server
<frafra> so, is it a bug?
<IdleOne> foxpaul, oh oops didnt see all that part
<ken> frafra: You filed a bug report at launchpad?
<foxpaul> np
<anto9us> dropsl, yeah, it sometimes works though, alternatively, I think you can set up a playlist and get vlc or mplayer to output all the files
<rolnxyz> hi I have two partitions. One partition has Ubuntu Installed but only 200 mb free, and the other partition is a ext3 and has 6gb free. Is it possible to give 1 Gb from the ext3 partition to the Ubuntu partition without messing up too much?
<ken> frafra: search the forums, if nothing turns up it's a bug discovered by you! :)
<frafra> :)
<frafra> ok
<ken> rolnxyz: Yes, you can use gparted to resize the Ubuntu EXT3 partition
<zak> nigger stole my bike!
<dropsl> anto9us: yeah thats an option too, does there exist a program which can merge those files anyway? perhabs cinelerra or something?
<foxpaul> anyone have any ideas how to reconfigure network interfaces from the command line?
<rolnxyz> can i do that with the Disks Manager?
<ken> rolnxyz: Do you have gparted installed?
<ken> rolnxyz: No
<ken> rolnxyz: "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<rolnxyz> Ok. I will instal gparted and do it that way
<rolnxyz> thanks
<anto9us> dropsl, yes, I believe so but that's probably overkill for the job
<TooR4u> i am not able to change the desktop background.....:( When ever i tried to change it is loading .... loading.... loading ...
<ken> rolnxyz: always welcome :)
<ken> rolnxyz: You know how to use gparted, right?
<TooR4u> what is the problem?
<TooR4u> how to change my background?
<ken> TooR4u: what is loading
<anto9us> dropsl, my suggestion is to output from vlc or mplayer to a new file, in case there was any confusion
<stefanosad> hello to any one
<stefanosad> ive a simple question
<ken> TooR4u: right click on desktop, change background, select different and click ok to close that dialog box, what happens after that?
<dropsl> anto9us: a bash script which cuts out the mpeg header for the rest of the files would be the best... i wonder why there doesnt exist a command line utility like mpegmerge or something :)
<frafra> On certain platforms with 64-bit CPUs and NVIDIA graphics, the graphical boot screen does not function and a blank screen is displayed. The solution is to wait patiently for the login screen to appear ([WWW]  #56587).
<frafra> hahaha
<frafra> :D
<dropsl> anto9us: how do i do that?
<ken> !hi stefanosad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi stefanosad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hardkiffeur> foxpaul: vi /etc/network/interfaces ?
<stefanosad> Ive a numeric usb keypad on my notebook
<ken> frafra: Good job! you contributed to the community
<anto9us> dropsl, I know it's possible on both those apps, you should consult your favourite apps' documentation though
<foxpaul> hardkiffeur: not sure of the format, but i'll look into it - thanks
<stefanosad> but It dont' work well because if I enable the blocknum it work but I cannot write correctly on my keyboard
<dropsl> anto9us: ok thanks i will try :)
<frafra> it's not a fix XD
<TooR4u> ken, the change the desktop window is loading
<stefanosad> can any one help me?
<frafra> seems to be a kernel problem
<anto9us> dropsl, mjpegtools is also in the repositories which should do the job
<chimera_> Hi, is it possible to print screen every 0.01 seconds on linux, i would like use this to rip sprites from various games. (bad english)
<dropsl> anto9us: cool, i will install and look into it ;)
<frafra> should I must report this bug?
<TooR4u> how to chage the desktop background manually?
<stefanosad> frafra can u help me?
<maxy> [AD]  XChat BigRoom plugin for noisy support channels - screenshot/download: http://old.homeip.net/martin/smallprojects/bigroom.html
<TooR4u> through cmd prompt?
<frafra> stefanosad: I dunno... I haven't an usb numeric pad :)
<josh_> when is the next upgrade coming out? will it have the drivers for the jmicron raid controller included with the install package?
<rolnxyz> ken, i have never used gparted. There is a lock on the Ubuntu partition because it is being used, and because of that I can't resize
<TooR4u> desktop background pref are not comming ....
<maxy> chimera_: for 0.01 seconds you'd have to have a pretty fast PC. Search packages for "screen record".
<stefanosad> frafra yep, but if u know there is the possibility to activate the numpad only on a device, in this case numpad?
<rolnxyz> ken, i have never used gparted. There is a lock on the Ubuntu partition because it is being used, and because of that I can't resize
<TooR4u> how to change the desktop background manually?
<rolnxyz> sorry for repeating i didn't mean it
<christopher_l> how do I search for packages, using apt-get?
<Everflex> hey, i just made a new partition on my harddrive formatted with ext3, but how do i make it mount?
<maxy> apt-cache search thingy
<DavidHyde> Hi Y'all
<josh_> apt-cache search package-name
<christopher_l> thanks
<nuked_omen> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<anto9us> TooR4u, there's a script here that may give a clue http://xml.swik.net/GNOME/GNOME+Hacks
<Everflex> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<TooR4u> anto9us, ohh 1m
<Everflex> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DavidHyde> A very aggravating problem with the file system - it keeps setting itself to read only. I have to reboot and run under recovery mode to get back to read/write. Doesn't last long though. Any thoughts?
<josh_> Everflex: system -> disks, change the path and click enable
<nuked_omen> DavidHyde, add the 'rw' option in the /etc/fstab file
<josh_> DavidHyde: how so?
<TooR4u> anto9us, some kinda hacks?
<nuked_omen> for that partition
<Everflex> josh_: i'm on edgy, so theres no system > disks
<josh_> ahh
<alexkyo> lsit
<anto9us> TooR4u, it uses gconftool-2 to set the wallpaper
<rolnxyz> How can I resize my ubuntu partition with GParted. When I right click on the partition it has a lock and I am unable to resize it. I can't umount it neither. Any suggestions?
<TooR4u> ok
<TooR4u> any other options?
<nuked_omen> Everflex, use fdisk -l  to determine what the device name is in the /dev directory
<anto9us> TooR4u, that can be run from the command line
<TooR4u> to set the background insted of this?
<chimera_> I'm looking for an alternative to a program named "animget (Win32)" on Linux,
<josh_> i haven't upgraded yet... i have to wait till i can get a kernel that supports jmicron raid controller
<nuked_omen> Everflex, then mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/mountpoint'
<nuked_omen> chimera_, what does that do?
<Everflex> nuked_omen, oh, okay, thanks!
<relon> hi
<j2daosh> so they got rid of the gui way of doing mounts in edgy?
<nuked_omen> np
<nuked_omen> j2daosh, i'm not sure, i use dapper
<j2daosh> not that i mind either way, i just find it interesting
<j2daosh> thats what i used....
<j2daosh> saved alot of nooby trouble for me when i came from windows
<lehaid> hi, i moved from 6.06 to 6.10 and now it tells me kernel-k7 is obsolete cause of kernel-generic ?
<nauj27> hi
<Nigel2k5> moo
<j2daosh> lehaid: that means that the kernel -k7 isn't current anymore and can be replaced with kernel generic
<POVaddct> apt-get moo
<lehaid> j2daosh, so how do i install a k7 kernel ?
<Nigel2k5> :)
<j2daosh> you dont need k7
<lehaid> why not ? i dont want 386 kernel
<Everflex> nuked_omen: how do i like create a mountpoint? I had a ntfs disk, and the reformatted it to ext3, but now i can't see in anywhere but in Gparted where it is known as /dev/hda3
<POVaddct> Nigel2k5: apt-get moo actually does something :)
<j2daosh> u can use the generic kernel
<brainiac> you want the -generic kerbnel
<lehaid> but generic is 386 no ?
<brainiac> it replaces the optimized ones
<brainiac> no
<brainiac> there isnt an k7 kernel anymore
<j2daosh> lehaid: k7 is old.... by now its no longer custom. it has been integrated into the generic kernel
<brainiac> neither an 686
<nuked_omen> Everflex, 'sudo mkdir /media/ntfs'
<lehaid> why does uname -a give me i686 instead of k7 or k8 ?
<nuked_omen> you can replace ntfs with anything of your choice
<lehaid> i haev an amd64
<Nigel2k5> POVaddct: yea, the moo cow
<Everflex> nuked_omen: oh, ok. that's simple
<nuked_omen> then mount the device on the mount point
<j2daosh> because k-7 are old now...
<nuked_omen> yeah
<lehaid> so what should i put for my amd64 ?
<j2daosh> any x86
<Everflex> nuked_omen: but does it then automount like the other disks, or do i then need to mess around with fstab or something like that?
<nuked_omen> i think 'what the bleep do we know' is a stupid movie
<j2daosh> generic kernel will work fine, if you dont like it, you can try finding a custom 64bit kernel. google is your friend
<lehaid> i see
<lehaid> what is amd64's ubuntu channel name ?
<brainiac> try /list
<j2daosh> Everflex: if u just do a "mount" you will have to mount every time
<nuked_omen> Everflex, if you're asking whether it gets automounted when you restart, no.. you have to mount it everytime manually
<lehaid> the /list isn't smart in xchat
<j2daosh> Everflex: you will have to use pmount or fstab for that
<nuked_omen> Everflex, or add it to the fstab file
<lehaid> wasn't there #ubuntu-amd64 once ?
<lehaid> or is it a diff name ?
* j2daosh shrugs at lehaid
<stefanosad> Sorry, to any one, but Ive a problem with my external usb numpad. It work only if Ive pressed the block num, but because I used a laptop, I cannot write correctly becasue block num deactivate some letters. Can any one help me?
<Everflex> nuked_omen: ehh, okay.
<lonran> i have a wireless card include in the board, how should i do not to detect it and load it at startup?
<j2daosh> lonran: please restate the question. i dont understand whether you want to load it or not
<lonran> i dont want to
<lehaid> welp laters
<lonran> i dont want to be detected
<j2daosh> you can turn it off in your bios
<j2daosh> probably under peripherals options
<stefanosad> ??
<lonran> thats the problem, theres no option
<j2daosh> hmm...
<stefanosad> loran and j2daosh u say to me?
<j2daosh> stefanosad: huh?
<lonran> j2daosh, any other idea?
<j2daosh> lonran: so in your bios there is no option for peripherals, integrated lan... nothing?
<lonran> nope. i know, strange
<j2daosh> well then it seems your only 2 options are to (a), break it, (b) disable it in the network settings of ubuntu
<j2daosh> it will still be seen but it wont be usable...
<stefanosad> Sorry, to any one, but Ive a problem with my external usb numpad. It work only if Ive pressed the block num, but because I used a laptop, I cannot write correctly becasue block num deactivate some letters. Can any one help me?
<j2daosh> thats about the best i can do for you
<j2daosh> stefanosad: i dont have a numpad on my laptop. i cant help you
<lonran> ok, even when it is disabled, it is loaded, and theres a conflict with a second card, and then, the system crashs
<stefanosad> j2daosh: but u know a way to remap an external keyboard?
<j2daosh> lonran: when you say conflict, explain
<Kesman> lonran: check /etc/modules -file if the card's module is there and comment it out
<j2daosh> stefanosad: no, im afraid i dont. sorry
<ja> Has anyone managed to get the Creative Zen "V Plus" working with ubuntu? I cant get it working with gNomad or Amarok.
<anto9us> lonran, there's sometimes an option to refresh configuration or something similar in the bios, try that
<j2daosh> Kesman: personally i think he should just jam a pen into it :P
<TooR4u> how to set away message ?
<stefanosad> j2daosh: and a way to disable the num lock or enable only on an external device?
<Kesman> j2daosh: :D
<Kesman> TooR4u: /away messagecomeshere
<TooR4u> thanq
<gOldZahN> programm to extrat .rar?
<lonran> i use a pcmcia wireless card, and when it connect to a network, the system crashs
<plbgnr> pls everyone... I have this http://paste.uni.cc/12506 tv tuner and want to use it ;) which module should I use to achieve that?
<Kesman> unrar
<TooR4u> how to remove that?
* fyrzen tryes out common IRC commands on the alien GAIM chat window
<Kesman> gOldZahN: unrar
<anto9us> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<j2daosh> i know there is a way to disable numlock, but i have never needed to look it up
<TooR4u> Kesman, how to remove that away message?
<lonran> i use a pcmcia wireless card, and when it connect to a network, the system crashs, because a conflict with the other card
<Kesman> TooR4u: /away
<Kesman> type it again
<j2daosh> try google, you should find the answer to your question quickly young grasshoppa
<lonran> so i want to disable the second
<snowkrash> hi
<drkm> does anyone know how to get KGet to work with rapidshare.. it loads the download but only downloads the HTML file not the actual file it should be getting ?
<snowkrash> what exactly is the xorg xserver and xfree86 and how is it related to gnome
<j2daosh> lonran: well... if at first you dont succeed, delete everything that mentions the lancard :P
<Kesman> xorg is an updated version of xfree86, and you could try man xorg
<fyrzen> i hear that's a good book: "Snow Crash"
<j2daosh> course i wouldn't suggest that without knowing how your system works.
<snowkrash> and gnome is xorg based
<snowkrash> right?
<fyrzen> gnome is gnome based
<lonran> Kesman, how do i know which module uses the card?
<snowkrash> so gnome has nothing to do with xorg
<Kesman> lonran: try lsmod |more
<j2daosh> your lan *could* be tied in with something else and deleting the references and settings for it could really botch your system
<fyrzen> no it does
<gOldZahN> kesman, i installed it with synaptic....how to extract a file using unrar?
<snowkrash> and hwo
<snowkrash> how
<Kesman> snowkrash: gnome is running on top of xorg proviing you the desktop environment
<batch> snowkrash, of course it does
<snowkrash> ok
<Kesman> *providing
<j2daosh> i on the otherhand... i have 13 hours a day to kill at work so i normally delete stuff that causes full system reinstalls to kill time
<snowkrash> so how can i get the xorg version
<snowkrash> which is installed
<snowkrash> on my system
<batch> ?
<snowkrash> xorg --version?
<batch> yes
<fyrzen> only with one dash
<Kesman> gOldZahN: man unrar
<fyrzen> xorg -version
<batch> Xorg -version, fyrzen
<fyrzen> i stand corrected
<nilsl> zsh ftw
<nilsl> I would only type xorg and tab
<gOldZahN> kesman, i instlled it already..how to extract a file with it now?
<snowkrash>  man xorg -V
<snowkrash> man, version 2.4.3, 2005-07-03
<anto9us> gOldZahN, unrar e file.rar
<nilsl> And zsh would do the job, so you don't really stand corrected fyrzen
<snowkrash> this is quite an old one
<snowkrash> isnt it
<nilsl> ;)
<gOldZahN> anto9us, thX
<yccheok> hi, wat is the download manager used in ubuntu???
<snowkrash> but its the one which comes within the edgy ubuntu
<Kesman> snowkrash: just type Xorg -version ,no man in front of it
<Kesman> or Xorg -V whatever
<snowkrash> ok
<furryballs> Is it possible to use the new internet explorer with ubuntu for website testing? I would rather not use wine.
<batch> snowkrash, whats your problem exactly
<anto9us> furryballs, yes, it works through wine though
<fyrzen> IE 6 works well with wine, just that it lags...
<furryballs> meh, I guess I'll try it so I don't have to use windows. :3
<nuked_omen> why would anyone wanna run IE on linux?
<gOldZahN> anto9us, but where are the extractet files now?
<levander> That screen that's mostly orange and says Ubuntu on it with a black background when you bootup and shut down, that is called the "splash screen"?
<batch> nuked_omen, retardation
<anto9us> gOldZahN, should be in same directory
<Kesman> levander: yes
<Ubunti_Ki_> Does anyone know how to set up my Wireles Net in my IBM laptop ?
<levander> Kesman: is there any easy way to modify it?  It still says kubuntu for me from when I installed kubuntu-desktop to try it.
<gOldZahN> anto9us, hmm...i cant find anything....is there a way to define the extracting directory?
<batch> Ubunti_Ki, it should work automatically
<nuked_omen> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anto9us> gOldZahN, it defaults to the pwd
<nuked_omen> they excuted saddam
<feihung> I have problem, I just installed new display card(Geforce FX 5200), I want to install edgy but it always hang, it said kernel panic, but if I unplug it and use old display the installer working good, I can install and run windows XP with FX5200, please help
<batch> nuked_omen, ?
<batch> TODAY?
<nuked_omen> yeah
<nuked_omen> today morning
<Kesman> levander: there is a way, I just don't know it :P
<snowkrash> how can i start a .sh file
<nuked_omen> about 12 hours ago
<batch> link
<Kesman> snowkrash: go to the directory with it and type sh file.sh
<snowkrash> thnx
<Kesman> snowkrash: or ./file.sh
<gOldZahN> cmd to copy a file to another directory?
<Kesman> cp
<feihung> I have problem, I just installed new display card(Geforce FX 5200), I want to install edgy but it always hang, it said kernel panic, but if I unplug it and use old display the installer working good, I can install and run windows XP with FX5200, any experience, please help
<anto9us> snowkrash, chmod +x file.sh then just type it to run it
<snowkrash> ~/Desktop$ sudo sh check.sh
<snowkrash> -e =====================================================================
<snowkrash> -e  ATI Technologies
<snowkrash> -e =====================================================================
<snowkrash> You are either not running this script from the console
<snowkrash> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<snowkrash> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<snowkrash> what does that mean
<batch> jesus
<snowkrash> i started with sudo
<fyrzen> reinstall the kernel or compile a new one
<relon> only english here?
<Kesman> snowkrash: what does xorg -version say?
<anto9us> gOldZahN, cp /path/source.file /newpath/ or use mv to move it
<snowkrash> 7.1.1
<Kesman> snowkrash: it is the newest
<snowkrash> yeah but not sure if its good for the ati driver
<snowkrash> coz they suck
<feihung> I have problem, I just installed new display card(Geforce FX 5200), I want to install edgy but it always hang, it said kernel panic, but if I unplug it and use old display the installer working good, I can install and run windows XP with FX5200, any experience, please help
<relon> nothing speak italian?
<snowkrash> maybe they run better on a old version
<Kesman> snowkrash: follow the instructions in the ubuntuguide to install ati drivers
<anto9us> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<snowkrash> doesnt work
<snowkrash> i tryed
<relon> ok thank's
<Kesman> snowkrash: what card do you have?
<snowkrash> which one do u mean there are several
<skukza> !nvidia
<snowkrash> ati x800 gto
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<relon> bye
<snowkrash> maybe its my card
<Hezkore> Argh someone help me, my internet is uber slow and i've tried everything! D:
<nuked_omen> feihung, maybe start ubuntu  in graphic safe mode
<fyrzen> feihung, boot ubuntu in recovery mode or whatever it's called and see if you can get access to a console and log on
<Kesman> snowkrash: have you tried sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<snowkrash> sure
<snowkrash> already
<snowkrash> but didnt work out
<Kesman> how do you know it didn't work?
<batch> beryl is silly
<fyrzen> then you might want to 'uname-r' and reinstall your kernel or compile a new one
<fyrzen> and after that reinstall the graphics driver or compile a new one
<Kesman> snowkrash: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide did you follow this one?
<HotSergio> can somebody tell me the shutdown command for ubuntu?  shutdown -h -now works but it's taking longer than when i go to the shutdown menu and press the shutdown button
<xipietotec> anyone know what pygtk-codegen-2.0 is?
<Kesman> snowkrash: I have x700 and worked like a charm to me
<anto9us> Hezkore, I think you should try isolating where the problem is, I suggest, if you have another computer, testing the network card by transferring a file over your network, then transfer a file over the internet using wget to eliminate firefox as the problem
<Hezkore> anto9us: Why don't i just try Opera internet browser instead?
<anto9us> Hezkore, yes, you could do that too :)
<fyrzen> and try links too
<hope13> does NX no machine work in ubuntu?
<nuked_omen> cuz opera browser sucks
<feihung> nuked_omen, it's same result eventhough I use safemode, it hang after last line "EIP is at Clear_local..."
<Kesman> snowkrash: if you install the driver with that howto, read it trough a couple of times before starting
<HotSergio> nobody knows the shutdown command?
<snowkrash> kkkyes i followed this instructions
<feihung> fyrzen, it's same result eventhough I use safemode, it hang after last line "EIP is at Clear_local..."
<Kesman> snowkrash: how do you know that it isn't working?
<smoenux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kesman> snowkrash: what does your fglrxinfo say?
<fyrzen> do you have any other kernels or OS'es?
<feihung> fyrzen, I have dual boot with windows XP, I can run windows XP without problem, it hang also if I use live cd
<Kesman> snowkrash: I gottago, good luck
<snowkrash> restricted repository is enabled in
<snowkrash> which one is the restricted
<snowkrash> there are more called restricted
<fyrzen> which live cd? The Ubuntu one? If that's the case, then there must be a bug with the default driver or kernel it has
<Czarnas> i have a problem, ub 6.10 alternate cd doesn't see my disc :/
<snowkrash> czarnas your cd rom?
<Czarnas> no my hdd
<snowkrash> ah ok
<Czarnas> Barracuda 7200.9 160 GB
<nuked_omen> Czarnas, did you try mounting your hard disk?
<nuked_omen> or you don't know what that means?
<Czarnas> yes if i type fdisk -l
<Czarnas> it's empty
<skukza> how do i tell what kernel i have installed?
<fyrzen> uname -r
<gnomefreak> skukza: uname -r
<nuked_omen> what do you mean 'it's empty'
<skukza> ty
<Czarnas> nothing about hard drives
<hexdream> has anybody had any luck installing Canon's pixma ip5200 under edgy? I tried their unsupported drivers drivers but no luck.
<Czarnas> alternate cd asks me for drivers
<nuked_omen> is that 6.10 edgy?
<Czarnas> yes
<nuked_omen> Czarnas, i dunno buddy, i haven't used edgy, but if it doesn't have fdisk, then i probably won't
<Trentster> I am in a bit of a bind I need to downgrade the PHP version on our ubuntu lamp server, I have been trying for hours to figure out how its done, could someone please help me, would be greatly appreciated!
<Czarnas> and ubu 6.06 stops on starting RAID tools...
<Czarnas> but i don't have RAID
<anto9us> Trentster, this may help, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Hezkore-Laptop> Abuh
<Hezkore> Heya mate!
<Hezkore-Laptop> Ohoy!
<freeeeeez> hello
<Czarnas> can i delete checking raid from booting ??
<Hezkore-Laptop> Ugh Gaim IRC is making me dizzy
<freeeeeez> whenever i open azurues it will start to run but 2 seconds later it just closes out and doesnt work
<freeeeeez> whats going on
<NoobieDoobieDo> Hi, Ubuntu is slow and I want it to be fast .... solutions ? (1.5 GHZ, 400MB RAM, 128MB Video card, DMA = on)
<NoobieDoobieDo> <-- ALREADY using XFCE
<NoobieDoobieDo> Ubuntu seems to also mean " kinda slow " :\
<freeeeeez> can someone help me with azurues.. im having alot of problems with ubuntu right now
<freeeeeez> also limewire never did work either :(
<NoobieDoobieDo> freeeeeez: do you have JAVA installed ?
<nuked_omen> you have problems with ubuntu, or with azureus?
<freeeeeez> yeah
<skukza> im getting so confussed about the name of 6.10 its edgy right
<freeeeeez> azurues and limewire and i think its because of automatix
<skukza> not brezzy
<nuked_omen> skukza, right
<skukza> good
<hjmills> hi - where can i get help on bash scripting?
<nuked_omen> stupid names
<hope13> is SSH included in Breezy?
<freeeeeez> i didn't use autotmatix to install it though
<hope13> I mean Edgy
<skukza> what is wrong with just calling them 6.1 and 6.06.....
<freeeeeez> but every sincei used it.. my pc has been having problems
<rolnxyz> Is there anyway to resize my / partition? I am trying but I can't resize unless its umounted, and I can't use any live-CD. Any suggestion?
<hope13> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nuked_omen> i installed azureus from the repositories and been using it ever since
<nuked_omen> skukza, you answered your question
<nuked_omen> what is wrong
<anto9us> hope13, yes, client is installed by default, server is installed with sudo apt-get install ssh
<freeeeeez> i guess i should just re install and not install automatix
<hope13> mm thx
<NoobieDoobieDo> jesus christ im bored
<freeeeeez> let me re install java.. how do i do that?
<anto9us> NoobieDoobieDo, this isn't a church but yes, I find them boring too
<nuked_omen> NoobieDoobieDo, break stuff
* NoobieDoobieDo ask ... is Ubuntu slow for anyone else ?
<nuked_omen> !bored
<aarohi> i'm getting an error for this line in fstab:
<aarohi> /dev/hdb1   /media/storage ntfs-3g    defaults,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,uid=500   0 0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aarohi> what should be done/
<NoobieDoobieDo> nuked_omen: I`m trying a bong right now :)
<freeeeeez> no int to slow
<freeeeeez> its not
<NoobieDoobieDo> 1.5 GHZ, 400 MB RAM, 128 Nvidia Vid Card  = Ubuntu is sluggish
<nuked_omen> NoobieDoobieDo, you don't have to ruin your health when you feel bored
<NoobieDoobieDo> nuked_omen: not ruined, only mildly impaired
<freeeeeez> i just got a new bong like 3 night's ago
<NoobieDoobieDo> *128 MB video card
<nuked_omen> it's all the same to me
<NoobieDoobieDo> freeeeeez: =)
<gnomefreak> guys take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<freeeeeez> :D
<freeeeeez> k
<NoobieDoobieDo> gnomefreak: so tempting
* NoobieDoobieDo thumps irc rules 
<rolnxyz> Is there anyway to resize my / Ubuntu partition? I am trying but I can't resize unless its umounted, and I can't use any live-CD. Any suggestion?
<skukza> hmm ive jsut installed new nvidia drivers how do i test them
<NoobieDoobieDo> rolnxyz: hrm.....
<NoobieDoobieDo> skukza: reboot the WM
<skukza> eh?
<nuked_omen> NoobieDoobieDo, yeah, go to talk to the guys at ubuntu-offtopic
<nuked_omen> they cool
<NoobieDoobieDo> skukza: reboot the windows manager, or run glxgears
<NoobieDoobieDo> nuked_omen: ok
<skukza> ok
<freeeeeez> yay i got azureus to work!
<anto9us> rolnxyz, do you have another computer or another hard disk?
<freeeeeez> now can someone give me instructions on how to instlal limewire
<rolnxyz> its a laptop
<freeeeeez> i did the instructions on the net and it didn't work
<rolnxyz> i do have another computer
<anto9us> rolnxyz, might be tricky sticking the laptop HD in there to resize unless you have a converter for it
<nuked_omen> freeeeeez, how are we installing limewire?
<Zaggynl> Anyone has experience with aegis-antivirus?
<freeeeeez> can i install by apt-get?
<freeeeeez> i never tried that
<nuked_omen> try it then
<freeeeeez> is it just apt-get install limewire?
<Zaggynl> yes
<freeeeeez> ok
<rolnxyz> anto9us, mmm I dont have a converter... I guess I have to find some other way
<nuked_omen> Zaggynl, not me, but avira antivir is a pretty good free antivirus program
<anto9us> rolnxyz, if the other computer runs linux you might be able to set up a network boot, though it's not for the faint hearted
<Zaggynl> nuked_omen, cool, linux native and free?
<nuked_omen> Zaggynl, no.. winders
<Zaggynl> ah
<Zaggynl> *windows
<nuked_omen> if you want linux native, there is clamav
<anto9us> *feint
<perlmonk> Hi everyone
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi
<perlmonk> Do you know guys how much this is common in #debian ?
<perlmonk> <dondelelcaro> Trentster: and really, you need to ask #ubuntu or use their forums, since we don't know anything about their packages.
<perlmonk> <Trentster> dondelelcaro, thanks....and i have been asking for hours there..no-one responds...
<perlmonk> I mean, is it like none of the ubuntu people able to support the OS ?
<perlmonk> you guys need to progress....
<anto9us> Trentster, I responded to him about 20 minutes ago
<TooR4u> ha
<perlmonk> doesn't seem like it helped
<freeeeeez> there is no apt-get install limewire
<freeeeeez> sorry
<perlmonk> but it's just not an isolated case
<freeeeeez> i just tried it
<freeeeeez> and it cant be found
<nuked_omen> perlmonk, what was your problem?
<rolnxyz> anto9us, nope its a windows computer... I dont know what is wrong with this laptop... It just doesn't recognize linux CD's. I installed ubuntu by instlux
<Zaggynl> freeeeeez, perhaps the repository is missing
* NoobieDoobieDo is listening to Soma.FM streaming .. Space Station
<freeeeeez> how do i add it
<perlmonk> we get TONS of people coming there with this statement "I asked in #ubuntu but noone answered." sometimes for very simple things :P
<Zaggynl> freeeeeez, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<perlmonk> nuked_omen, I have no problem
<perlmonk> Well, good luck guys
<skukza> how fast should glxgears be running?
<Zaggynl> depends on the hardware and whatnot
<Zaggynl> glxgears is not really a benchmark
* Zaggynl ducks
<skukza> nvidia 6600
<NoobieDoobieDo> skukza: fast enough so you're satisfied :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> <-- nvidia ti 4200
<skukza> well i dont think 3d is enabled some how
<NoobieDoobieDo> skukza: glxinfo
<skukza> seeeing as glxgears is running very slowly and yet to return a value
<freeeeeez> those directions on that sight are right.. my software sources looks differen't
<Zaggynl> skukza, glxinfo | grep direct
<freeeeeez> that is directions to 6.06.. i got6.10
<freeeeeez> and i did all that already
<HeathenDan> can i ask non-ubuntu tech questions here?
<nuked_omen> HeathenDan, go ahead
<NoobieDoobieDo> HeathenDan: do you have a major credit card?
<skukza> direct rendering: No
<skukza> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Zaggynl> freeeeeez, sorry I run 6.06, can't help ya
<NoobieDoobieDo> skukza: make sure "glxinfo | grep "vendor" says NVIDIA
<Zaggynl> skukza, it appears you haven't installed drivers for your video card yet, or something went wrong
<HeathenDan> lol
<anto9us> HeathenDan, pay no attention to NoobieDoobieDo, I have a premium rate number and you can even ask me what I'm wearing
<freeeeeez> well shit.. oh well
<NoobieDoobieDo> ouch
<skukza> server glx vendor string: SGI
<skukza> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<skukza> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<rizo_> hi
<siv0x> Can someone help me get Frostwire running?  - I can pastebin what it says when i type "Frostwire" in konsole if you want.
<HeathenDan> hehe, does that come with a 900 number?
<Zaggynl> freeeeeez, found this with google: http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-install-limewire-on-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft/
<Zaggynl> siv0x, sure
<siv0x> freeeez, If i were you i would just go with frostwire - its what i'm doing
<HeathenDan> anyway, i need help with suse linux. their chan is not helpful.
<siv0x> Zaggynl: k one sec.
<freeeeeez> how is frostwire?
<siv0x> freeeez, frostwire is like a linux version of limewire.
<NoobieDoobieDo> HeathenDan: what is the issue ?
<freeeeeez> ok thanks
<rizo_> after reinstalling grub on my achine i messed up the windows bootsector, i have managed to rebuild the bootsector but i need to access chkdsk to fix bad sectors, is there any way i can do a chkdisk from linux?
<Zaggynl> gtk-gnutella is pretty fine too
<HeathenDan> i want to be able to filter/stealth port 113
<siv0x> freeeez, Np
<Zaggynl> rizo_, better use the windows (xp?) cd and run chkdsk from there
<siv0x> Zaggynl: k http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39450/
<Zaggynl> okay
<ottopb> hi
<Trentster> anto9us, I searched for a repository for php 5.04 and added it to my sources when i do a "apt-cache showpkg php5" I can see it listed there under provides: "php5.0.4 5.0.4-0.14~hoary1" and have tried every combination of " apt-get install php5=php5.0.4" that i can think of and all it says is " E: Version 'php5.0.4' for 'php5' was not found" I have looked at that link that you showed me and tried to follow anything relevent in that as w
<Trentster> ell but still no joy!
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi
<rizo_> i can't use the windows 2000 cd because i don't have the admin password
<KloBass> hi
<Zaggynl> siv0x, which ubuntu version do you run?
<siv0x> Zaggynl: Edgy
<Zaggynl> okay
<hope13> I did a Alt+ctl+f1 and I don't know how to get back to GUI
<anto9us> Trentster, you need to add a repository that has the older version and then pin to it
<hope13> lol
<Zaggynl> siv0x, I don't run it myself, so I'll point you to a guide: http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-install-limewire-on-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft/
<zero> alguien me echa una mano
<siv0x> Zaggynl: thats limewire.
<Zaggynl> hope13, alt-ctrl-F7
<Zaggynl> siv0x, oops sorry
<hope13> oo thx
<zero> q codecs necesito para reproducir 3gp
<zero> ??
<gnomefreak> !es | zero
<ubotu> zero: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<siv0x> Zaggynl: Np
<ottopb> please, someone could teach me how to run the wine?
<Zaggynl> siv0x, they do talk about frostwire I see, and installing java, might want to try it
<siv0x> Zaggynl: thats what i'm having problems with.
<Zaggynl> ottopb, it's very easy, do you have wine installed?
<ottopb> i downloaded the program and instaled
<siv0x> Zaggynl: I already have frostwire installed - just need help with Sun Java.
<NoobieDoobieDo> SomaFM : Space Station is rocking ... http://somafm.com/
<Trentster> anto9us, i went to http://www1.apt-get.org and searched for a repository and found "deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter all hoary" and added it could you help me from here?
<anto9us> Trentster, you can do it in synaptic easy enough, right click the package and there's a menu item
<Zaggynl> ottopb, get yourself a .exe file (any app), open a terminal, browse to the file (cd xyz) and do 'wine program.exe'
<anto9us> Trentster, lock to this version or something like
<ottopb> ok, i will try, thx
<Zaggynl> siv0x, someone with the same issue: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280935&highlight=edgy+java
<Zaggynl> ottopb, hope it works out for you, if you need specific help with wine, try #winehq
<ottopb> ok thx
<Trentster> anto9us, its a remote server in a datacentre no x windows
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I set my time with date? The --help output is confusing me further :S
<gili> I need some help with audio conversion......
<klaas> MenZa use ntpdate, it updates your time over ntp servers
<gili> how do i convert APE (monkeys audio) files to MP3/Wav???
<Zaggynl> gili, I heard audacity is a nice program for such things, don't have experience with it though
<MenZa> klaas: right, can I set timezone flags?
<NoobieDoobieDo> MenZa: ya that does look pretty confusing
<MenZa> e.g. gmt+1 or CET
<anto9us> Trentster, ok, follow the steps on that link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<klaas> your timezone should be set already, you chose that during ubuntu intallation
<Trentster> anto9us, thanks man.....
<MenZa> This is actually Debian, but it's the same application (date)
<MenZa> (server)
<klaas> well you set the timezone over a file in /etc
<klaas> google it for debian, not sure if its 100% equal
<MenZa> Hmm, I only wish to set the time for my user account
<MenZa> Okay, thanks
<Hezkore> Hey when i try to view my shared folders from another computer it asks me for a password... where do i change that? :S
<enyc> Hezkore: erm you wmean files share on Ubuntu-computer using samba?
<Hezkore> .... Sure whatever :S
<enyc> Hezkore: well i need to know what you mean in order to answer the question correctly
<Hezkore> Ok well here's what i did
<Hezkore> I clicked System > Admin stuffzorz > Shared folders
<Hezkore> Then i selected to share my Home folder and now when someone tries to access it, they are asked to enter a password and username
<enyc> Hezkore: right... and when you do this initially you need to choose to install samba or nfs iirc
<Hezkore> It said Windows or somethig, i selected Windows
<enyc> Hezkore: right ok
<Hezkore> Unix and Windows i think...
<Hezkore> I choose Windows
<Hezkore> Oh hey
<lilly> what do i need to start making LaTeX documents?
<enyc> Hezkore: erm you can use the "smbpasswd -a" command to create a samba-password for your user-account.... after you have done this... other ussers acan connect esing your username and the smbpasswod you created
<Hezkore> When i share the folder i can select SMB or NFS
<Hezkore> Cool i'll try that
<KloBass> hi I have problem with my graphic card :( have Edgy and card is Mobile 945GM.. using i810 driver.... direct rendering is enabled BUT it have kind of broblem : " libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b "
<KloBass> I searched with google on our czech forum ubuntuforum and nowhere I can find how to force that stupid card to do what it have to do
<feihung> I got P4I45GV motherboard and additional Geforce5200 AGP card, P4I45GV has a built-in video. Im having problem istalling Ubuntu 6.10 since Im new in ubuntu and never tried any Linux, can somebody help me what to do? When I change my primary video in BIOS to the built-in, the installation is good, but when I change it to AGP Nvidia 5200 FX, the installation just hangs. Is there any way I could do this right?
<siv0x> how do i enable universe/multiverse in my sourcelist?
<enyc> KloBass: hrrm i know intel have decided on open driver architecture to support their 3d acceleraters... this situation is likelo to improve regardless ;-)
<IdleOne> !universe | siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bungle> is there some gadget that registers how hard youre blowing down a tube on the computer.  like whatever christopher reeve uses?
<lukus001> Does anyone know how I can get ubuntu to force a specific application to run through a certain port?
<enyc> Hezkore: erm... with samba (you are sharing with SMB/samba), the sending-computer sends a username and authonticates the password... this is checked againsst the smbpassword for a user account...  then access is allowed to whatever that user could access on that unix system... its erm complicated to understand at-first
<enyc> Hezkore: mostly you just need to understand that the UNIX password on your account is not the same as the smbpasswd (SAMBA password) in short
<coolrazor007> With a default install of ubuntu server, I installed openssh server, but when I try to connect it says "connection refused"  Why?
<enyc> Hezkore: hence you have to 'smbpasswd -a' to "Add" a samba-password for your account... then you can change it with "smbpasswd" if you like
<lilly> !latex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lilly> !info latex
<ubotu> Package latex does not exist in any distro I know
<lilly> what do i need to start making LaTeX documents?
<enyc> coolrazor007: first logon to the ubuntu-server... and check "netstat -ltn"
<KloBass> ! libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<Azul> !tex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> coolrazor007: this allows you to see what tcp ports are listening
<Hezkore> Bah it was a pice of cake enyc
<Azul> lilly, try LyX
<Azul> !LyX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LyX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> Hezkore: ;-)
<Hezkore> *Segoe UI
<Hezkore> Oops
<Hezkore> Lol
<Hezkore> *piece of cake
<enyc> Hezkore: was there some fancy pfrontend click-button way of doing that?
<Azul> weird, ubotu used to know about lyx
<Hezkore> enyc: Lol xD no
<enyc> Hezkore: ok ;-)
<Hezkore> enyc: Well thanx mate!
<enyc> Hezkore: I have this habit of doing most things commandline and then later discovering the fancy click-mouse way of doing some of them later
<anto9us> lukus001, there's a team dedicated to accessibility, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team
<enyc> Hezkore: lots of "oh I didnt know you could do that"
<Hezkore> enyc: I've used Ubuntu for 5 mins, it's all new to me :S how do you know all of these terminal commands?
<anto9us> lukus001, sorry, that was meant for bungle
<anto9us> bungle, there's a team dedicated to accessibility, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team
<enyc> Hezkore: but then im that sort... with the Dvorak layout clickykeyboard to type on fast ;-)
<lukus001> anto9us, i was about to say...
<enyc> Hezkore: erm I started with a 486 computer and Slackware 7.0 ;-)
<Hezkore> enyc: How sad
<Hezkore> Hehe
<enyc> Hezkore: I still have it, it is called 'Junk' ;-)
<enyc> Hezkore: theres notthing worng wtih dvorak clickykeyboard, it sees to avaid all that RSI hassle in my fingers
<coolrazor007> ...how do I whisper in IRC?
<Hezkore> enyc: I have a dvorak keyboard myself
<enyc> Hezkore: so.. i learnt and asked questions and experimented
<anto9us> lukus001, yeah, i scrolled too quick for my eyes to keep up with my brain, or vice versa, time for a cup of tea
<enyc> Hezkore: I only have layout set in software.. move the keytops around ;-)
<Hezkore> enyc: Ah lol
<enyc> Hezkore: well anyway  aoeuidhtns !
<Hezkore> enyc: Linux is such a mess -_-
<enyc> Hezkore: what do you mean?
<enyc> Hezkore: the world is a mess ;-)
<enyc> Hezkore: life is a mess ;-)
<Hezkore> enyc: Not with Windows Vista, it fixes your whole life :P
<enyc> Hezkore: error in Hezkore
<Hezkore> Oh please!
<Azul> Hezkore, that's what makes it fun to use
<Hezkore> I get chest pains from Linux
<enyc> Hezkore: anyway I have used debian and suse and ubuntu and gentoo and slackware and redhat
<enyc> Hezkore: and ive seen ubuntu since first version (4.10)
<Hezkore> enyc: I've used RedHat and Ubuntu and i really don't liek them :/
<Hezkore> Sorry!
<orgy`> hi
<siv0x> Is anyone familiar with installing Sun JRE so i can run frostwire? I've checked all those forums, etc that you guys gave me but I still cant figure it out..
<enyc> Hezkore: hrrm Once you get use d to things ubuntu is preety good all-round actually
<anto9us> Hezkore, I think I've isolated the problem, it appears to be located between your keyboard and chair, the device has been badly programmed by microsoft
<enyc> Hezkore: if you expect things to be like windows you are starting from the wrong point-of-view sort-of-thing
<orgy`> is there a possibilitie to get the main password of a revelation file? :(
<enyc> siv0x: i know that can be done on dapper-onwards... what release are you using?
<siv0x> enyc: Edgy =\
<Hezkore> enyc: I've never fully understood Linux, i just want something that works and Linux has never worked for me, not on any computer i've tried, Ubuntu works really bad right now
<enyc> siv0x: hrrm I see the problem lol
<enyc> siv0x: im sure its do-able... i just dont kno myself
<enyc> Hezkore: keep learning ;-)
<siv0x> Hezkore: Linux works bad untill you get the proper drivers installed.
<siv0x> enyc: yeah.. =\
<Plinty> why do I keep getting "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove" error when trying to run java applications?
<enyc> Hezkore: do 1-bit-at-a-time and keep notes on anything important you found out
<Hezkore> There are about 9,0493320948320493209432094328094 drivers for each every thing and they all works like poop
<enyc> Hezkore: lol things dont quite work like that
<Plinty> I have installed sun-java
<Hezkore> They don't work at all!, that's the problem :P
<enyc> Hezkore: what are you trying to use?
<Hezkore> Well... everything lol
<Hezkore> Internet is slow, browsing thrue my HD is slow
<Hezkore> Resizing windows is slow
<Hezkore> Making a new partition didn't work
<KloBass> Hezkore: use hammer
<enyc> Hezkore: I have scanning and dualmonitors/video and various ethernet and sound adapters and scsi and PATA and SATA and video-capture and raid and chipsets and printers and allsorts that all speaks to the various componets fine...
<Spyder_uk> hey guys I wonder if someone can help me, I have an annoying firefox problem which I cannot find the answer in days.  Basically a lot of the time when I open firefox it starts minimized and wont maximize
<enyc> Hezkore: rught... "internet" -- what do you mean there ?
<enyc> Hezkore: network adapter ?
<Hezkore> enyc: I can surf the net but every page takes about 1-2 minutes to load
<enyc> Hezkore: hrrm if video display is slow that might be specific issue.. you may need  fglrx or nvidia  driver to make things fast
<Hezkore> I have a ATI
<enyc> Hezkore: thats odd....  normal ethernet adapter?
<Hezkore> Yeah
<enyc> Hezkore: see "lspci" to see hardware list etc.
<enyc> Hezkore: hrrm does it work ok from various LiveCDs ?
<anto9us> I think throughput is pretty good with 870KB/s
<enyc> heh this machine has an older NE2000 card on 10base2 !! lol
<anto9us> enyc, that's Hezkore's throughput btw
<Hezkore> I have two Ethernet Controllers...
<enyc> Hezkore: if you are dhaving some funny issues like that... I would get out a few different liverds and see where the problem changes...
<izprince> Quick question, if I want to try Feisty, can I upgrade to it with dist-upgrade?
<Hezkore> Livewhaas?
<KloBass> okey one more problem with acpi.. ubuntu 6.10 didt recognize when my ntb is on battery or not it always say : computer is on AC power.... somebody know how to ifx it? I read somewhere that is something with psmouse module
<enyc> izprince: not sure... there may be other requirments.. nad note that Feisty is DEVELOPMENT ONLY
<enyc> KloBass: not heard of that... I tend to do bios-update before asking more questions myself
<KloBass> enyc: have bios updated
<enyc> KloBass: ok
<freeeeeez> damn i just downloaded google earth and i cant find it.. how do i find applications i download that dont show up in applications
<enyc> freeeeeez: erm... I think you need to run the .bin file as root
<freeeeeez> its all installed
<freeeeeez> also check gmail didn't show up
<enyc> freeeeeez: when its installed itself you tcan then create a launcher to the /usr/local/bin/(whatever) to launch it
<siv0x> Has anyone in here installed Java 5 JRE on Edgy?
<Hezkore> The problem is connecting to servers... i think.. because once i'm connected to like Google, searching goes very fast, but as fast as i go to another page it takes 1-2 minutes to connect to it
<orgy`> anyone knows of getting the relevation password managers super password?
<anto9us> freeeeeez, if you used firefox press ctrl+Y from firefox
<enyc> Hezkore: thats really weird
<freeeeeez> that just brung up the downloads
<orgy`> Hezkore what sites are you talking about =)
<batch> bully_, :] 
<enyc> Hezkore: I would try a different ethernet card if possible... I would try a few different liverds if possible (e.g. KNOPPIX 5.0.1 and ubuntu-edgy-desktop and ubuntu-dapper-desktop) and see what changes
<anto9us> Hezkore, try installing the fasterfox addon from here http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/
<Hezkore> I don't have time for all that!, i've got other things to do :(/
<enyc> Hezkore: you might find that everybody with that revisien aof that network chipset with that kernel version has this problem
<Hezkore> Argh!
<enyc> Hezkore: well then dont expect to find out more ;-)
<enyc> Hezkore: debugging skillz needed !
<Hezkore> Terrible
<enyc> Hezkore: I know all about this sort of thing with fixing computers... not just any particular OS...
<Zaggynl> Hmm, why does performance in 3d suck when you have gnome-system-monitor running?
<enyc> Hezkore: general purpose machines / OSes  simply are never perfect... I tend ot find/think athat any program/system/device has different advantages/disadvantages/incompatibilites than some others ;-)
<Hezkore> Windows is the shit, especially Vista it works great!
<enyc> Hezkore: I just make things that can work together, work together, and keep notes of anything important... and keep things working
<enyc> Hezkore: and I don't deal in such "overgeneralizations" like that you mentioned there
<Hezkore> Just downloading VLC Player is weird...
<lerneaen_hydra> does anyone know how to get both runtime and dev wxwidgets installed?
<anto9us> Hezkore, you installed it from the repositories or downloaded from vlc website?
<Li`lEndian> Hi, i have a really slow connection, my problem is that apt-get gets timed out too often
<Hezkore> I went to the VLC player page and select Ubuntu and now i have to use the terminal to get it..
<Li`lEndian> is there a way i could increase the time-out period in seconds- and resume?
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: well there are a few different -dev packages for libwx  etc.
<anto9us> Hezkore, no, you can use Applications | Add Remove to install it
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: erm "apt-cache search wxwidgets" ?
<Hezkore> anto9us: ... Wow yeah, that's pretty nice actually :D
<LameBMX> dual monitor .. anyone know why http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39464/ isnt working ... its susposed to be s-video out for the secondary
<webwolf_27> for VLC universe/multivers repos have to be setup
<foxpaul> hi all - any ideas how i can enable verticalscoll on my laptop, with a synaptics touchpad? i've tried putting VertScrollDelta in the config, but didn't have any effect
<anto9us> Hezkore, yes, thousands of apps at the click of a button, you don't get that on vista :)
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: I've grabbed all the ones that seemed good to have, but when I try to make depend my app it can't find the needed files
<Hezkore> anto9us: Actually you do :S
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: erm...
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: you are trying to compile something...
<feihung> I got P4I45GV motherboard and additional  Nvidia 5200 AGP card, P4I45GV has a built-in video. Im having problem istalling Ubuntu 6.10 since Im new in ubuntu and never tried any Linux, can somebody help me what to do? When I change my primary video in BIOS to the built-in, the installation is good, but when I change it to AGP Nvidia 5200 FX, the installation just hangs. Is there any way I could do this right?
<feihung> I can not use safemode since after booting it hang
<feihung> last line iseip is at clear_local_apic+0x21/0xC0
<webwolf_27> Hezkore, at what cost
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: yes, wxchecksums
<Hezkore> None, there are several free programs that can do it too
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: try "sudo apt-get build-dep (package)" where (package) is an existing package similar to what you are trying to compile
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: I do have build-essential installed and have compiled many other apps
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: this will install the 'build-dependancies' for (package)
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: I don't know of a similar package in the apt system
<Hezkore> Hey where does it install VLC? :S
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: I tend to install 'build-essential' and 'fakeroot' actually
<enyc> Hezkore: using the package?
<webwolf_27> Hezkore, cost doesn't always meen price... look at some of those lisences, not to mention Vista's Lisence
<enyc> Hezkore: or what ?
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: fakeroot?
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: its useful when building .deb packages
<Hezkore> enyc: I used the add / Remove programs thing
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: oh, I see
<Everflex> does anyone know of a guide or something on how to configure /etc/fstab?
<enyc> Hezkore: hrrm then its prboably installed the 'vlc' package
<anto9us> Hezkore, you may need to add repositories, only have to do this once, go to System | Administration | Software Sources...
<meng> <Everflex>search ubuntuguide.com?
<anto9us> Hezkore, tick all the boxes except for source code
<enyc> Hezkore: well then you can "dpkg -L vlc" to see what files were installed by that particular package (but not the packgaes it depepneds on)
<Everflex> meng: i tried, but i can't find anything
<enyc> Hezkore: you will probabyl find the main program binary (executable) is /usr/bin/vlc
<mano> Hi everyone! I'm using edgy ppc...
<Everflex> meng: oh, sorry. i tried the forums, but not the guide. thanks :D
<mano> have anyone tried to install flash support via nspluginwrapper+qemu?
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: this is the start of the results from make depend: http://pastebin.ca/296737 (the warnings continue for quite a while)
<Hezkore> Thanx everyone
<mano> it seems possible, but can't find a tutorial...
<mano> anyway thanks for a great distro!
<Hezkore> Amazing VLC even works!, i didn't expect that
<[Kork] > hi there. is installing debian-unstable pakets a problem? i need a a gaim-xmms-remote for gaim2
<meng> i've got this problem with basic internet connectivity
<joe_> Newb question. Im stuck trying to install the touchscreen driver from www.conan.de for the P1510 lifebook, it says to "Copy the file "fujitsu_drv.o" to the appropriate location ("/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input")". The location /usr/X11R6/lib exists but not the /modules/input. Do i copy the file somewhere else or is there somthing else that i need to install first. Can anyone help please?
<bob980> hallo
<meng> i cannot even get into the internet through Ubuntu, Fedora or even Knoppix
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: well... in edgy.. "wx2.6-headers" package.. includes /usr/include/wx-2.6/wx/wx.h
<anto9us> Hezkore, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for playing all your media files
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: i.e. one of the files your ocmpile isn't seeing
<meng> windows works well
<enyc> meng: hrrm  network adapter ?  modem ?
<gOldZahN> powerful webeditor?
<enyc> meng: how was it configured on win32/64 in the first place?
<Hezkore> Why do i need to read this anto9us?
<meng> but in Linux, only konqueror works and nothing else would connect
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: hmm, that's not too fun
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: ??
<mano> meng: are you behind a firewall?
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: ? (dont understand)
<meng> enyc> ethernet through a DSL wireless router
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: any common reason that it can't find the files?
<anto9us> Hezkore, vlc is good but it won't play everything, that page will help
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: well it depends where in looks for the headers to include
<Hezkore> anto9us oh noes i just noticed that! D:
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: have you got eth eabove package installed?
<meng> i even poped open my old Aztech modem to be sure and i could not even get through too
<meng> mano> meng: are you behind a firewall? --> router's firewall all off
<anto9us> Hezkore, go through that page and it will pay dividends
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: most config scripts let you specify --with-wx-headers=  sort of thing to tell them where to find things
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: yes, I have wx2.6-headers
<meng> <enyc> meng: how was it configured on win32/64 in the first place? -->static IP
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: pastebin the ./configure --help ?
<mano> meng: if konqueror works, what doesn't?
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: I wasn't doing ./configure, just make depend
<mano> meng: can you ping anything?
<meng> <mano> everything else
<meng> <mano> oh, ping works
<kane77> how can i upgrade to gnome 2.16?? (I have dapper with 2.14 gnome)
<enyc> meng: right... im not famailiar with WLAN adapter config acutally... I know there are many chipset wlan adapters that work well... and many that are a pain / take trouble to work correctly. mostly due to silly wlan adapter manafacturers not providing the necessary technical documentation
<enyc> kane77: upgrade to edgy ;-)
<tantris> Hi! I wanted to setup ntpd like explained at ubuntu.com but ntp-simple does not seemt to install the necessary files?
<meng> enyc> er, on ethernet connection to router
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: hrrm not familira with that then
<kane77> enyc, and without that??
<enyc> kane77: not sure.. backported package
<meng> <mano> meng: can you ping anything? --> yeah, just .com.my sites for now, taiwanese cable still down
<anto9us> kane77, upgrade to edgy is by far easiest method
<mano> meng: but this happens only with wireless, or also wired?
<enyc> kane77: or backport it yourself...... i dont see why you should bother though
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: ok, thanks anyway
<kane77> *sigh*
<Everflex> how do i change the permissions of a partition?
<meng> <mano> meng: but this happens only with wireless, or also wired? --> on a desktop, so no wireless to try
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: I'll check #wxwidgets
<enyc> Everflex: I dont think partitions have 'permissions' but rather a filesystem on them can
<kane77> everflex, I'd say in /etc/fstab
<tantris> any idea how to setup ntpd on ubuntu edgy?
<meng> <mano> i've tried another modem, but same thing too, it's a simpler non router one
<enyc> Everflex: also the flags/config to 'mount' partitions can do that
<enyc> tantris: its not usualy worth bothering unless you really want to sevre time clients locally
<enyc> tantris: usually better to put a "ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org" in a cron-task
<mano> meng: so, you can ping only .com sites, but via Konqueror you manage to reach everything. Firefox, gftp, etc won't work. Right?
<tantris> enyc, I want to adjust the time drift on my server
<enyc> tantris: NTPD can do funny things in my experience with NAPT scenarios
<meng> <mano> meng: so, you can ping only .com sites, but via Konqueror you manage to reach everything. Firefox, gftp, etc won't work. Right? -->yup, even apt-get too
<Everflex> kane77: ok. but i can't just figure out how to configure /etc/fstab. can you explain me the system or something?
<enyc> tantris: unless this is a big problem you just setup an ntpdate command to run....  ive nevr got ntpd behaving itself... but this was on gentoo messy system ;-)
<mano> meng: perhaps dns misconfigured?
<kane77> Everflex, have you got there the partition you want to change?
<mano> meng: can you ping an IP directly?
<meng> DNS server is the router address
<enyc> ping 81.187.81.187 ;-)
<tantris> enyc: you are right, same for me, never got it running on gentoo, but I thought things might be better on ubuntu, so I will stick to ntpdate :-)
<meng> mano> meng: can you ping an IP directly? --> as in local or internet?
<Everflex> kane77:  yea. hda3 it's called.
<enyc> tantris: im sure it can work but ntpd seems to be a poin
<meng> <enyc> ping 81.187.81.187 ;-) --> i am affected by the quake, so no go there
<mano> meng: internet. If you can't ping www.ubuntulinux.org
<kane77> what does it says in the line where it is?
<mano> meng: try 82.211.81.166
<mano> meng: 82.211.81.166 is the ip of www.ubuntulinux.org
<tantris> enyc: do you think I should inform someone about the incorrect website at help.ubuntu.com/community/NTPTimeSynchronisation?
<enyc> tantris: 'ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org' seems to be suffirient
<Everflex> kane77: i'll pastebin  it, 1 sec
<meng> mano> can't ping
<kane77> Everflex, ok
<mano> meng: but in windows you can??
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: there was also an rpm of the program I wanted to run, is it easy to extract the program from an rpm?
<mano> meng: strange!
<abhinay> My system crashes when i switch from ctrl+alt+f1 to ctrl+alt+f7 , Anybody help plz !
<mano> meng: what's your ip now?
<izprince> about how long does it take for a kernel to compile?
<mano> meng: I'll try pinging you
<izprince> I think I might go do something else for a while
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: hrrm possimbly... use alien to convert the package.. but its not always a good way
<enyc> tantris: I m not sure that page is incorrect myself
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: what about just grabbing the binary, rather than making a .deb?
<mano> izprince: on what system?
<Everflex> kane77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39466/
<enyc> tantris: I didnt know about "ntp-simple"
<izprince> AMD64
<meng> <mano> 218.111.206.95
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: well that way work... dependaing what the binary was built fo
<VMT2007> Is there a way to safely resize ext3 partitions?
<Everflex> kane77: i just posted all of my fstab. it's the hda3 i want to automount and all
<izprince> it's running a Sempron 3100+
<mano> izprince: on my Athlon 3400+ AMD64 ten minutes
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: it says it's for mandrake linux
<mano> izprince: but varies on the configuration...
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: nothing else I'm afraid
<stefg> !gParted | VMT2007
<ubotu> VMT2007: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mano> meng: I can ping you without problems
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: thats a but bizarre
<meng> mano:Reply from 82.211.81.166: bytes=32 time=3827ms TTL=42
<VMT2007> yeah but my question is will that resize a journaled filesystem like ext3
<kane77> Everflex, what do you want to change permissions to?
<Hezkore> Hey where do i select what program opens what type of files...?
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: you should be able to get the ./configure type thing to find the headers and compile it yoursely etc.
<dehvokahn> quick question - how do i page up to see all of the lines from a really long terminal output?
<stefg> VMT: sure
<Hezkore> Like AVI should always be opened with VLC
<kane77> Everflex, you cannot have writable ntfs partition...
<VMT2007> without sending everything to hell and back...
<tantris> enyc: yes it unfortunately is, the ntp-simple neither installs the configuration files at /etc nor does it start ntpd e.g. through /etc/init.d ...
<enyc> VMT2007: you can resize ext3 with gparted
<mano> meng: try me at mano.homelinux.org
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: how would I do that?
<meng> mano: i am doing all this through windows now
<enyc> tantris: create launchpad bugs for the exact issue with details given
<meng> i can ping and do konq, but that's it
<Hezkore> Nevermind i foudn it
<enyc> tantris: try o few differnt distro versions if possible
<mano> meng: aww. It's strange.
<anto9us> dehvokahn, shift+pgup
<VMT2007> guess I'll have to use the live CD...
<mano> meng: I don't think I can help you more :-( sorry
<mano> meng: maybe it's this quake thing?
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: oh, now that I look the filename of the rpm has i586 in it
<KenSentMe> I'm running ntp with ntp.ubuntu.com on two different machines, but they both have a different system time ( 5 mins difference). How can that be?
<dehvokahn> anto9us, I tried that....it's only taking me to the top of what I can also scroll with the sidebar
<mano> meng: has it ever worked, BTW?
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: which is not my architechture, IIRC I'm running i686
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: that means it may need pentium or compatible
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: no that will be fine
<lerneaen_hydra> are they backwards compatible?
<lerneaen_hydra> oh, nice
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: it means it might not work on 486/386
<Everflex> kane77: as it is now, i can mount hda3 with sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/hda3, but i can't access it because it sais it it owned by root... I also would like to make it automount on startup, like the other disks do.
<meng> mano> meng: maybe it's this quake thing? --> it happened way before the quake
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: oh, ok
<mano> meng: oh, ok.
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: not much of an issue for me
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: because it may use pentium-specific instructions in the compiled binary
<anto9us> dehvokahn, you need to increase scrollback in the terminal's profile
<kane77> Everflex, ok.. I see...
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: exactly. is it easy to strip out the binary from the rpm?
<meng> kinda started when i flashed the router with malaysian firmware
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: im sure what you are asking can be made to work but id need to  try it myself to find out
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: you should be able to
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: maybe you can use 'cpio' no unpack it
<izprince> the i386 version was unstable as all hell on this system
<mano> meng: aww, that sounds bad
<barata> hallo, anybody has problem with VLC after upgrading Dapper?
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: im sure its do-able.. i just havent done rpm stuff for aaaages
<dehvokahn> anto9us, excellent - thank you :)
<meng> so after that, even after swapping with my other spare modem, i cannot get through, static ip or otherwise
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: hmm, ok. you don't feel you need a graphical md5/sfv app? ;)
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: a what?
<izprince> it would work for a while, then programs would start crashing randomly, then the whole system would lock up, and do it again on next reboot
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: err "md5sum" ? ;-)
<Arcad3> can someone make a short how to...
<mano> barata: not one problem, I'm running ppc, amd64 and i386
<Panagant> Everflex: Had similar problem had to create new folder and run sudo mount............
<Arcad3> for cg-bin support in apache2
<Arcad3> ?
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: but I'm a wuss and want to verify very very many files
<Arcad3> *cgi-bin
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: email me enyc@evtech.org with the url and soforth and I should write back one way or another later
<meng> <mano> meng: aww, that sounds bad --> reformat 3x already, so yeah
<Arcad3> !cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lerneaen_hydra> http://wxchecksums.sourceforge.net/screenshots/en-main-motif-mdk92.png
<Arcad3> !cgi-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barata> mano, did you upgrade? what xorg do you use now?
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: talk later ;-)
<barata> anyway, you're on mac, so it's different
<lerneaen_hydra> enyc: ok
<enyc> lerneaen_hydra: ill look when i can.. email as above... give all details there... look for mail tomorrow ;-)
<enyc> bye
<enyc> talk later all ;-)
<kane77> Everflex, try this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39468/ (change the line from your fstab to this)
<lerneaen_hydra> bye
<Arcad3> any cgi-bin how tos?
<mano> meng: sorry! Have you tried with another PC, from your place? If you can!
<Everflex> Panagant: i did create a new folder for mountpoint (/media/hda3), and i mounted it there, but i wanna make it automount on startup
<mano> barata: I'll check
<SpacePuppy> !ssi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feihung> I got P4I45GV motherboard and additional Geforce5200 AGP card, P4I45GV has a built-in video. Im having problem istalling Ubuntu 6.10 since Im new in ubuntu and never tried any Linux, can somebody help me what to do? When I change my primary video in BIOS to the built-in, the installation is good, but when I change it to AGP Nvidia 5200 FX, the installation just hangs. Is there any way I could do this right?
<Everflex> kane77 ok, i'll try it :)
<barata> I have problem after upgrading for installing beryl ... :( ..... then now somehow my Intel graphic (xorg-air) screws up VLC
<meng> mano> meng: sorry! Have you tried with another PC, from your place? If you can! --> got a thinkpad, that works too, in windows
<barata> but I might be wrong too ... I'm just guessing
<stefg> !xgl | barata
<ubotu> barata: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mano> meng: hm. Can you start, say, ubuntu live CD on that and see what happens?
<barata> hey! thanks ubotu!
<Everflex> kane77: hda3 is not NTFS, it's ext3
<barata> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kane77> Everflex, why didnt you tell so...
<Everflex> kane77, sorry. i thought it said there. i'm sorry
<kane77> Everflex, I thought you were talking about ntfs.. :D
<Everflex> kane77: no, no. sorry :P. i just created this partition from Gparted as a ext3 partition..,,
<barata> well guys ... actually the xgl beryl emerald are all okey & all right, the only problem now is this vlc
<kane77> Everflex, my fault... now i see it...
<meng> mano>booting now
<joe_> Im stuck trying to install the touchscreen driver from www.conan.de for the P1510 lifebook, it says to "Copy the file "fujitsu_drv.o" to the appropriate location ("/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input")". The location /usr/X11R6/lib exists but not the /modules/input. Do i copy the file somewhere else or is there somthing else that i need to install first. Can anyone help please?
<mano> meng: wow, that's soon :-)
<meng> mano: dapper drake live cd
<meng> mano: sitting next to the router actually
<Maheanuu> Has anyone in here ever used mdadm to config and control a raid array under ubuntu?
<meng> lappy on lap and typin on deskie
<stefg> Maheanuu: i run my / on soft raid0
<Maheanuu> stefg, can we switch to the pm mode?
<stefg> !raid | mahe
<ubotu> mahe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stefg> !raid | Maheanuu
<ubotu> Maheanuu: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<daedra> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<lilly> im using beryl. most of my windows look ok, but Synaptic looks horrible... there's no GTK theme on it i think... wats wrong?
<Everflex> lilly: ask in #beryl
<lilly> ok
<kane77> Everflex, doesnt this do it?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39471/
<stefg> kane77: the 'auto' is redundant, is implied by 'default'
<meng> mano: same here
<Maheanuu> How do I bring up another window where I can c
<meng> lappy can ping, but no surfing google.com.my
<kane77> stef, didn't know that... :)
<KenSentMe> I'm running ntp with ntp.ubuntu.com on two different machines, but they both have a different system time ( 5 mins difference). How can that be?
<Maheanuu> stefg, I have been trying to get a raid5 device loaded for over 2 wks now with no joy
<Everflex> kane77: i'll just try it...
<stefg> Maheanuu: see the howto and 'man mdadm'
<stefg> prolly you have to read abot lvm2, too
<mano> meng: can't figure why.
<Everflex> kane77: but what about the long UUID=e9af2522-1ffd-47a1-8db1-f3533645138b. can it be replaced by just /dev/hda3 in the beginning?
<mano> meng: only thing I can think of, try a traceroute to an IP you can ping in windows but you can't in linux
<Maheanuu> I am planning on using mdadm, but which distro, the tarball or the rpm???
<mano> meng: maybe stg is different. Baffled, I am.
<meng> <mano> meng: only thing I can think of, try a traceroute to an IP you can ping in windows but you can't in linux --> i can ping in both
<stefg> Maheanuu: just sudo apt-get install mdadm
<kane77> Everflex, I'm not sure... never used UUID...
<Maheanuu> I am not by any way or means a linux sooper user, just an old ret. chief that is trying to learn new trix
<meng> just that i can't do the usual things in linux
<siv0x> How can i update the version of java i have so that i can run frostwire, I currently have java version "1.4.2"
<Everflex> kane77, so you just use the diskname?
<stefg> Maheanuu: okey :-) Get the hang of !apt :-)
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kane77> Everflex, yeah...
<Everflex> kane77: what's the difference?
<kane77> dunno realy..
<Everflex> hmm
<Everflex> ok
<kane77> Everflex, uuid is unique identifier...
<meng> <mano> and i can't be using konqueror all the time, where would i get my lolicon material?
<lilly> how do i download a iso from a ftp?
<lilly> i have the address and the path
<balutix> Hey. i got a problem when i try to install the binary driver for ati 9000+,  i've followed this guide("https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI") but when i come too "bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy" it just will not work
<Hezkore> Hey... erm...
<Hezkore> I can't click anywhere
<Hezkore> What do i do?
<IdleOne> lilly, right click download
<stefg> balutix: you need sudo -privileges to do that
<anto9us> lilly, firefox will do it
<Hezkore> Is there like a Ctrl + Alt + Del thin?
<balutix> im root user already.
<BlondieNL> Hey, iam trying to install SABnzbd through a howto, but while apt-get install par2... it cant find par2.. are there other places to get it?
<balutix>  bash ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<balutix> Creating directory fglrx-install and then i get:
<balutix> Generating package: Ubuntu/edgy
<balutix> Requested package is not supported.
<balutix> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<stefg> balutix: ok, was just  an idea...
<lilly> ok thnx!
<anto9us> Hezkore, you can press ctrl+alt+backspace to get back to the login screen
<IdleOne> !paste balutix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste balutix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !paste | balutix
<ubotu> balutix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* stefg thinks that 3-4 lines are ususally ok to paste
<IdleOne> stefg, yeah I jumped the gun on that sorry :)
<meng> anyone here uses/used a Dlink DSLG604T router before?
<BlondieNL> someone knows where to get par2?
<lilly> !texlive
<ubotu> texlive: TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX live packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<IdleOne> BlondieNL, did you enable universe and multiverse?
<balutix> kay i guess you didnt see what i pasted.. anyways i get up "Requested package is not supported" and im really not sure why it isnt when i've edited them files that i was supposed to edit
<kane77> Hezkore, you mean task viewer??
<Hezkore> Yeah
<BlondieNL> ildeOne: i dont think so..
<stefg> balutix: sry, but i use nvidia, so i don't have more input for you
<IdleOne> !universe | BlondieNL
<ubotu> BlondieNL: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hezkore> Task Manager
<BlondieNL> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> BlondieNL, follow that link ubotu  just gave you to enable universe and multiverse then try installing par2
<BlondieNL> oke il give it a go
<IdleOne> BlondieNL, you will probably want to install build-essential also
<Everflex> kane77: ehh, how do i unmount hda3? it sais unmount is not a command
<anto9us> Everflex, it's umount
<kane77> Everflex, its spelled umount (without ')
<Hezkore> Erm hey... does anyone know if it's easy to configure the G7 in Linux? :S
<balutix> ah. here is the copy thingy.. i've used the guide for binary drivers on the ubuntu site and this is the commando i execute and what i recive "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39474/"
<pedro> Hi all
<stefg> unix' biggest mistake.... not calling it unmount (some people say)
<pedro> a easy and porbably stupid question.
<Maheanuu> I have been trying to set up a raid5 array right from the start, and am beginning to believe that I should remove the raid set up in bios and then install Ubuntu and configure the software raid from the kernal and not from the bios, is this correct?
<pedro> i had installed mediawiki via synaptic
<GreyGhost> !ask | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skukza> i would appear that ive some how botched language support all the text in thunar comes up as boxes
<pedro> ant i configure with in localhost/mediawiki
<pedro> but the folder is not in the www ?
<BlondieNL> ildeOne: i just modified it by source-o-matic... and rerun the apt-get install.. but still didnt found it more or less...
<dan__> Maheanuu: sounds right unless you have hardware raid
<pedro> where is the folder ?
<stefg> Maheanuu: That depends on the if mdadm and the fakeraid controller use compatible formats... the partion ID for soft-raid and fake-raid is different e.g.
<Maheanuu> is there anyway to
<Maheanuu> damn....  fingers just got washed and now I can't do anything with them'
<Everflex> kane77: i edited fstab and used urs, except that i used the original UUID. then when i run 'sudo mount -a' it says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39475/
<pedro> now when i type localhost/mediawiki he said :
<Maheanuu> dan, then all my probs today are being caused by the bios setting of the software raid and not the linux
<pedro> "To complete the installation, move config/LocalSettings.php to the parent directory."
<pedro> but i dont find the parent diractory
<pedro> ??
<pedro> any idea?
<stefg> Maheanuu: are you aware on the difference of fakeraid and softraid?
<Maheanuu> No, I am not, and would like to discuss this but trying to keep up on this page is a real problem
<nova_2> lol
<BlondieNL> ildeOne: i just modified it by source-o-matic... and rerun the apt-get install.. but still didnt found it more or less...
<IdleOne> how well does ubuntu handle 250gb drives? will it see it all and use it accordingly? ( had an issue couple years back with a Mandrake install and dont want it to happen again )
<Maheanuu> stefg, is there anyway to open another window in here where we could talk without loosing track of our conversation?
<Everflex> Maheanuu: /msg <user>
<Maheanuu> By the time I get done typing, the comments line has moved way off screen
<Everflex> Maheanuu: /msg <user> <message>
<IdleOne> BlondieNL, do apt-cache search par2 and see if it finds it if not you didnt  enable universe and multiverse properly....try sudo apt-get update first then search for par2
<stefg> Maheanuu: I dont think, i can fix your problem from here. But AFAIK the consquence of having the RAID created with the fakeraid -*hardware* controller makes it inaccesible to softraid with mdadm.
<BlondieNL> ildeone: it finds it
<BlondieNL> par2 - Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files
<IdleOne> BlondieNL, ok sudo apt-get install par2
<BlondieNL> hmm now its installing...
<BlondieNL> how is that possible?
<IndyGunFreak> BlondieNL, maybe you done it wrong the first time?
<IdleOne> BlondieNL, it'sd a good idea to run apt-get update after enabling universe so you might want to do that soon
<lars__> hi. i have problems to get a wireless usb stick to work.
<Maheanuu> If I go into bios, I should be able to stop the raid setup there and then I will just have the 5 drives totally available, then after I do my install of Ubuntu, I should be able to setup mdadm and see all the drives and set up the raid5 array similar to how I would set them up undr windoze???
<BlondieNL> no i just checked what i typed in earlier and thats the same.. hmm :S
<BlondieNL> ah well it did it work now :)
<lars__> its a dlink dwl-122 revC
<siv0x> How can i get to my system sources?
<lars__> i added rt2570 and rt2x00 modules but network-manager-gnome still list the device as unkown.
<m12> how do you make a file 'hidden' without changing the name?
<stefg> Maheanuu: are yu tgrying to /create/ a raid, or are you trying to mount an existing array?
<kingace> is google down for anyone else?
<IndyGunFreak> kingace, works fine for me
<kingace> damn you comcast
<Maheanuu> stefg, I was trying to create an array, I would like to explain all but this page is going too fast for me to keep up
<ezenu> Isn't there something I can install so I can have man pages for C/C++ library functions, like std::string, printf, etc? I forgot the name of the package
<Maheanuu> I am a newbie in Linux, but I am surely not a quitter, the amount of expertise gained in anything is equal to the cube of the equipment destroyed (old navy addage)
<Turophile> Hey Ubuntu folks, I heard tell these's a laptop a bunch of you all seem to run (the developers)... don't suppose anyone knows the model?  (looking at a laptop)
<kingace> why would gparted be unable to set a new disklabel on a disk?
<stefg> Maheanuu: then proceed like you said: switch the fakeraid off in Bios and have all partitions separate. then create the (soft) array like explained in the documentation
<diskus> Turophile: model?
<lilly> how do i prevent my laptop from going into suspend mode? it always lock me out after going into suspense
<Turophile> diskus: Not sure tbh :)
<diskus> Turophile: I have hp zv6158, runs fine
<IndyGunFreak> Turophile, just because it works one laptop, doesn't mean it would work "out of the box" for you
<IndyGunFreak> any laptop will work
<Turophile> IndyGunFreak: I run Gentoo usually :)
<lilly> works fine on my vaio sz38
<Turophile> There is no "out of the box"
<diskus> hp usualy has generic hardware in laptops
<Turophile> It's "6 weeks of compiling later"
<IndyGunFreak> well, then why are you asking here?
<Turophile> Apparently a bunch of devs run similar laptops from Ubuntu
<lilly> how do i prevent my laptop from going into suspend mode? it always lock me out after going into suspense
<Turophile> Sorry, it's 2:30[am] , that wording was terrible.
<IndyGunFreak> i've got a new to me laptop coming in a few days,
<IndyGunFreak> i plan to hook it up wirelessly, install Xubuntu 6.10
<Turophile> mmm
<ezenu> isn't there some package, e.g., a deb to be apt-getted, that has man pages for things like std::string, printf, etc?
<kingace> is there a terminal option to just format a disk completely?
<stefg> kingace: man mkfs
<balutix> what does "sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh" mean. what is that commando supposed too do?
<elkbuntu> Turophile, IBM Thinkpad, i believe is what you're after
<siv0x> Can anyone tell me the cmd to edit sourcelist in konsole?
<IndyGunFreak> i think i just used diskpartitioner to format my USB drive so i could use it.
<Turophile> elkbuntu: That's what I thought.
<Turophile> Ta :)
<mike> Hi Ubuntusers
<jim__> hi mike
<Turophile> Anyway, I'm off to bed now, ta guys :)
<kingace> stefg: thanks. it wont ever format the partition im in right now right?
<kingace> stefg: as in, the ubunut partition
<mike> here i am...a newbie just installing latest ubuntu
<mike> anyone can help me please? its about installing a webcam with amsn
<IdleOne> !hi | mike
<ubotu> mike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stefg> kingace: you could theoretically, but mkfs will refuse to work on a mounted fs... which / is, for sure
<balutix> what does "sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh" mean. what is that commando supposed too do?
<mike> thanks Idleone and ubotu
<kingace> stefg: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> mike, i've read other people having trouble setting that up, but I've never done it, sorry i can't help
<mike> i believe i got the right "programs" to get my webcam working. The only problem is that I don't know how to install them
<IndyGunFreak> is the program in the repositories?
<mike> its very basic i know
<kingace> ok, i just formatted an entire hard disk sucessfully using mkfs, but in gparted it still gives me an error when i try to partition
<kingace> it says that it cannot set a disklabel
<mike> no...i downloaded in my desktop Indy
<Everflex> damn, isn't it possible to just autoconfigure fstab somehow? like when Ubuntu is installed, it is autoconfigured accordingly to the harddrived and all.,.,.,
<clop> hi, i just got a new keyboard which has lots of extra buttons ("stop", "play", "pause", etc.)  is there a way to hook these buttons up to commands?
<IndyGunFreak> did you try searching the repositories, to see if its there?
<KaLimeRo-> hello
<mike> they are not there Indy....i'm talking about spcagui20060127
<DarkLinux> true all
<mike> got a folder with the program but i don't know how to install it
<DarkLinux> ping all
<DarkLinux> mike: whats in it
<IndyGunFreak> mike, sorry, i have no idea
<KaLimeRo-> im in ubuntu right now ... and i canr do nothing ... how i browse my second HardDisc?
<mike> it should be something to make my webcam working under amsn
<iturk> hi there everytime that i copy the text in this website to a openoffice word document it crashes !! does it happen the same to you ?! check it -> http://web.archive.org/web/20041103012847/http://myweb.cableone.net/christienolan/coach/evaluating.htm
<IndyGunFreak> KaLimeRo-, is it a Windows partition, you probably need to install Fat32 support
<DarkLinux> so whats in it
<DarkLinux> the files and stuf
<KaLimeRo-> and how i do that ?
<IdleOne> !webcam | mike
<ubotu> mike: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mike> i'll try that ubotu and come back
<KaLimeRo-> IndyGunFreak and how i do that ?
<DarkLinux> true ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> KaLimeRo-, im nt a 100% sure, i'm looking.
<KaLimeRo-> ok 10x ...
<IndyGunFreak> I think XP formats in Fat32, i can't remember, maybe it uses NTFS
<Cypher> darklinux: hi
<Cypher> darklinux> hi
<KaLimeRo-> its NTFS
<IdleOne> mike, ubotu is a bot has loads of helpful info you can access it by typing /msg ubotu search-term i.e. /msg ubotu webcam
<Cypher> hi darklinux
<IndyGunFreak> KaLimeRo-, try this link, and reference section 1.15   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<IndyGunFreak> KaLimeRo-, you are using Edgy, right?
<KaLimeRo-> i think so .. egdy its 6.10 ?
<DarkLinux> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, 6.10 Edgy Eft
<Ryugi> my monitor supports 85hz refersh rate but i can only set it to 60hz is there a way to get it to set to 85hz
<KaLimeRo-> ok im looking on the link ...
<lightup> How do I format a hard drive to NTFS?
<stefg> !fixres | Ryu
<ubotu> Ryu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> !fixres | Ryugi
<ubotu> Ryugi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> dammn autocompletion doesn't work right
<Ryugi> ok
<ryu> stef, my xserver works fine, thx ;)
<tony_> hey could someone possibly help me with a weird issue with GNOME?
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, just ask, if someone can help, they will
<GreyGhost> !ask |  tony_
<ubotu> tony_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sjogren> IndyGunFreak: he just did ask :P
<HeathenDan> can windows recognize and access a vfat partition created by gparted?
<apokryphos> sjoerd: nope, he didn't.
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't see it...lol, so ask again..lol
<tony_> lol ubotu... usually I have to see if someone's paying attention first, otherwise I'll just ask and nobody will respond
<Klotzki> how can i "apt-cdrom add" a remote dvd, i don't find the mountpoint??
<tony_> anyways I'm having the problem described here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381
<GreyGhost>  tony_ , ubotu is a bot ... ;)
<stefg> !apt | Klotzki
<ubotu> Klotzki: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<balutix> im trying too install my ati radeon 9000 card with the binary drives.. i've followed the guide on the site and i'm on this part "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39479/" but it says that "Requested package is not supported."
<IndyGunFreak> i hate error mesages.
<Klotzki> nautilus already recognizes the remote dvd (windows-smb-share)
<tony_> when I login, I get my background color for a long time, and a little window that eventually says "GNOME Settings Daemon couldn't start."
<tony_> takes like 5 minutes to login.
<stefg> balutix: you have universe / multiverse enabled?
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, what do you think you did that caused this, or has it always done t?
<balutix> i think so yeah
<tony_> it just did it today... only abnormal thing I did last night was that Firefox was in the middle of downloading something when I pressed "Shut Down"
<tony_> but I've rebooted since and same problem
* }Feanor{ brb
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i have no idea, doesn't make sense that would cause this.
<s_spiff> any1 here has any exprience in editing the fstab?
<tony_> I've tried removing IPv6 support from /etc/network/interfaces and turning of ESD, which were suggested in the link I sent
<IndyGunFreak> install any new packages, programs, etc?
<balutix> where do i check if i have that enabled or not?
<tony_> no, but when I looked at my xsession-errors file it said nm-applet was causing problems so I removed it... but that didn't help
<stefg> !easysource | balutix
<ubotu> balutix: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, sorry, its beyond me.
<IndyGunFreak> man, has anyone looked at #Fedora, that place is less exciting than a funeral
<mrChuck> hi, everyone
<tony_> so I googled it and apparently there's LOTS of people having this problem for various different reasons
<ewook> Looked at it as much as on the distro ;P
<frandavid100> hi
<Klotzki> ubotu: aptget howto does not mention apt-cdrom
<tony_> hi mrChuck
<stefg> Klotzki: so man apt or Google
<frandavid100> Ubuntu is not mounting my SD cards, any help on how I could solve it?
<tony_> someone on another page in the ubuntu forums said this problem is caused by GConf not shutting down cleanly
<Klotzki> stefg: i already did, i'm familiar with apt-cdrom, i only need to know _where_ nautilus mounts smb-shares
<balutix> mkay i have that site up now. but what do i do with it?
<tony_> how would I go about diagnosing/fixing that if that's the case?
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, just do what the rest of us do when we have a problem, back up and reinstall..lol
<GreyGhost> tony_ ,did u remove any gnome utils?
<balutix> do i write "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted " in the terminal or what?
<IndyGunFreak> some switch distros in the process.
<tony_> yeah LOL M$ has trained us all well, haven't they?
<tony_> no GreyGhost
<stefg> Klotzki: ah... Nautilus doesn't mount samba-shares, you need smbfs or fusesmb for that
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, well you had to do something
<tony_> is there a way to repair the filesystem while keeping all my settings/etc?
<GreyGhost>  tony_ ,try installing gnome control centre ...
<IndyGunFreak> just shutting down during a download wouldn't cause this.
<siv0x> Can anyone in here tell me how to update my java to 1.5+ ?
<tony_> ok GreyGhost
<IndyGunFreak> GreyGhost, thats a good idea
<balutix> stefg: do i write "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted " in the terminal or what?
* GreyGhost hopes it is present in the ubuntu repos ....
<tony_> oh, I noticed one more symptom...
<GreyGhost> !gnome-control-centre
<IndyGunFreak> or maybe try to install the Xubuntu Desktop beside Gnome, and see if you still get the error when you boot XFCE
<siv0x> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tony_> any time I launch gedit or whatever that has a window from a terminal, it takes FOREVER to load.
<IndyGunFreak> hmmm
<indianaj> I need help: when i turn on, it says something like 'you have to add -name_I_gave_to_my_pc- to /etc/hosts'. i tried with VI, but it still doesn't work. what's the sintax? can you help?
<siv0x> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tony_> ok gnome-control-center is already installed... should I reinstall it?
<khermans> my /var/lib is taking up 9 GB, how can i clean it up?
<stefg> balutix: let go of the command line for a bit... check in your menu, there's a GUI applet for selecting software sources in gnome
<Maheanuu> OK, I have disconnected all my drives other than the install one that I am putting Ubuntu on..  It is a 400gig seagate sata II the other 5 are 320 gig maxtors sata II also I am loading 6.06.1 on the seagate as I am typing
<GreyGhost> tony_ ,yep ... i suggest this off .... http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=454
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, probably, i think thast what he as suggesting.
<Klotzki> stefg: pity, thanks so far
<hkq35> how can I unsubscribe myself from fileroller/bugzilla/ emails
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, dang man .. lots o space there
<tony_> k
<IndyGunFreak> tony_,  then after it installs, restart and see what happens
<GreyGhost>  tony_ ,never had the problem myself ... but if it fixed the problem for others maybe it will for u too...
<tony_> k
<KaLimeRo-> IndyGunFreak i dont really understant what they tell me on the web
<IndyGunFreak> GreyGhost, or maybe his computer will start to smoke and catch fire
<Maheanuu> I am trying to build up a audio/video/photo wurk station
<IndyGunFreak> KaLimeRo-, its pretty clear instructions
<tony_> ok wish me luck guys... see you in about 15 minutes if it doesn't work LOL
<GreyGhost> IndyGunFreak , lol ;)
<marco10122002> hallo
<KaLimeRo-> i did it but its tell me somthing missing
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, might i suggest lookin into raid0 ... no data integrity but with that many drives a couple raid-o's to process between will reall speed up video work
<IndyGunFreak> then install whats missing.
<IndyGunFreak> problem solved..lol
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, i'm not super familiar with the process,
<cryoedge> I just started using ubuntu linux and I need to install fonts (including ttf), can anyone help me with this. I don't know how  to do it. tia
<Maheanuu> What I want to do is run the 5 320's as a raid5 array for storage and safety....  I will prolly leave the seagate as the platform
<IndyGunFreak> i just format all my drives in ext3 and Linux reads them fine
<freeeeeez> alright i got one more question.. how can i mount an fat32 drive for read support.. i dont have to have write
<freeeeeez> i followed some directions on the net
<balutix> stefg: mkay found it. all the boxes on the first page there is enabled
<freeeeeez> but didn't work
<GreyGhost> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IndyGunFreak> KaLimeRo-, try that link just posted by ubotu
<freeeeeez> ok
<stefg> balutix: ok, good. So the installer is dependant on a package which isn't in the repositories..
<LameBMX> Maheanuu, never played with raid5 but havent heard of anything that touches raid0 throughput ... just my 2 cents though
<IndyGunFreak> hey, does anyone know how i can make it so when i click a link in X-chat, it opens in a tab in Firefox, as opposed to opening up Konq(which reminds me of KDE, which makes my retinas burn)
<stefg> balutix: installing build-essential wouldn't hurt, maybe
<IndyGunFreak> firefox is seet as my default browser
<lerneaen_hydra> Maheanuu: what type of video work are you going to be doing?
<Mez> IndyGunFreak - theres an option somewhere to choose the browser
<christy> hi im trying to get my joystick working in epsxe... when i plug it in i see "input: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [Mega World USB Game Pad    ]  on usb-0000:00:13.1-2" in /var/log/messages .. is there something else i need to do?
<GreyGhost> freeeeeez .umm... i don't thin it has what ur loooking for ...
<Mez> indy - in xchat itself
<IndyGunFreak> Mez, where is somewhere?...lol
<IndyGunFreak> Mez, i couldn't find it, i've looked, believe me
<Mez> IndyGunFreak - not too sure - not running atm :D
<lilly> my beryl keeps showing black windows! i have to reload beryl to fix it.... anyone knows how to fix it?
<stefg> !xgl | lily
<ubotu> lily: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lerneaen_hydra> lilly: how much vram have you got?
<freeeeeez> oh
<freeeeeez> well how do i do this then
<lerneaen_hydra> lilly: and how many open windows?
<freeeeeez> all my music is on my fat 32
<balutix> stefg: i have the driver package in a seperate folder in my home dir.. but i dont seem to be allowed to install it or somethin
<freeeeeez> its on hdb5
<LameBMX> lilly ... i dont know an exact setting to fix it ... but dont ever use your scroll wheel in beryl-manager ... it changes too many settings
<marco10122002> huhu
<LameBMX> lol
<lerneaen_hydra> lilly: try turning off blur too, if it's on
<lilly> lerneaen_hydra: im not sure about vram.. its a nvidia 7400go and i have 2 open windows
<Mez> ah - IndyGunFreak - quote from xchat FAQ
<Mez> In Gnome, your preferred browser can be changed in System > Preferences > More Preferences > Preferred Applications. If you're not using Gnome, e.g KDE or some other desktop environment, you're fresh out of luck! Any patches to automatically support opening a URL in KDE's preferred browser would be happily accepted.
<stefg> !install | balutix
<ubotu> balutix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<christy> is there anything special i need to do to get a usb gamepad woring?
<stefg> bahh... wrong factoid
<lerneaen_hydra> lilly, oh, that shouldn't be an issue
<stefg> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<LameBMX> lilly could the windows be not responding ... its a feature of beryl to darken them (a lot)
<IndyGunFreak> Mez,  Firefox is set as my default browser there
<lerneaen_hydra> lilly, ask over in #ubuntu-xgl
<IndyGunFreak> everything else i choose a link in, opens Firefox, except X-chat
<GreyGhost> freeeeeez ,u mean to say that u want to remove write support right?
<Mez> IndyGunFreak .... you're using KDE or gnome ?
<IndyGunFreak> X-chat opens Konq for some reason
<lilly> LameBMX: its not the usual darkening.. its 100% black
<IndyGunFreak> Gnome
<LameBMX> k
<freeeeeez> no i just want to mount the disk
<freeeeeez> i cant see
<freeeeeez> it
<balutix> hmm... that didnt seem like how to install the driver
<freeeeeez> i edited my fstab and everything
<freeeeeez> still nothing
<Mez> IndyGunFreak - very weird... sudo apt-get remove kdebase ? :P
<stefg> balutix: got that? !software is for you
<GreyGhost> freeeeeez ,then follow the above link ... sorry i misunderstood ...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<freeeeeez> oh ok thanks
<GreyGhost> !fat32 | freeeeeez
<ubotu> freeeeeez: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IndyGunFreak> its not that big a deal i guess, i'll figure it out eventually
<IndyGunFreak> on another note, i haven't gotten a virus in or spyware in 4mo...lol
<freeeeeez> i typed this into my fstab /dev/hdb5 /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<freeeeeez> should i remove it?
<tony_> hey guys just wanted you to know it worked in case anybody else comes on here with the same problem
<balutix> ah.. there it is.. software management
<IndyGunFreak> tony_, good....
<tony_> keep it real, folks
<IndyGunFreak> i kept that link just in case.
<tony_> and thanks for the help
<GreyGhost> hehe ... google is ur friend  tony_
<freeeeeez> should i remove that or not?
<freeeeeez> what i typed in fstab
<freeeeeez> before i go ahead with these instructions
<batch> ?
<batch> why do you want to remove it
<batch> you mounted your win32 partition
<freeeeeez> because it didn't work
<freeeeeez> it didn't show up in media/windows
<freeeeeez> nothing happened
<freeeeeez> so its not mounted
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ewook> how recommendable is it to mount a smbfs on startup?
<GreyGhost> freeeeeez , follow the manual metho and u'll end up fixing what ever is needed....
<IndyGunFreak> man there's a lot of Linux chatrooms on Freenode
<ewook> whats the timeout periods 'n stuff?
<stefg> ewook: depends on the stability of your network
<freeeeeez> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> i didnt' realize nearly every distro has a room on freenode.
<ezman> Having problems getting into the forum am I bannded ???
<GreyGhost> bbl ... cya all...
<freeeeeez> im just gonna delete what i typed in fstab
<ewook> stefg, I know :) it might be up on boot,
<ewook> but, I've noticed that if connection is dropped, umounting it can be a bit tricky.
<freeeeeez> oh and do i have to reboot the pc to make it mount?
<stefg> ewook: i finally chose fusesmb
<ewook> mount -a, is it not?
<ezman> I can go anywhere else on the site but, not in a forum.
<ewook> !fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ezman> Having problems getting into the forum am I bannded ???
<IndyGunFreak> how hard is WPA to set up on a Ubuntu 6.10?
<ewook> thanks stefg for the tip!
<unimatrix9> WGA? on ubuntu...LOL
<Everflex> god dammit, editing /etc/fstab by hand is a pain in the hand!
<Pan7h3r> .restart
<Pan7h3r> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> no, WPA-PSK, or whatever ti is.
<stefg> Everflex: i'd call that geek-porn
<IndyGunFreak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> relax dude
<unimatrix9> depends on your wireless card,
<IndyGunFreak> oh does it?
<IndyGunFreak> i figured setting it up was fairly universal
<Everflex> stefg: :P hehe :D
<ezman> is the forum Down ???
<IndyGunFreak> what are the security protocols again for Wireless, WEP, WPA, and WPA-PSK, right?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not getting wireless till next week(first experience), so i got a lot of time to ask stupid questions.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Maheanuu> stefg, I am in the middle of the setup of Dapper alternate and everything looks really good so far
<ezman> is the forum Down ???
<ewook> ezman, what forum?
<IndyGunFreak> ezman, the forum
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<ezman> The help forum
<IndyGunFreak> what help forum
<IndyGunFreak> there's a dozen
<Maheanuu> am using a 400gig seagate as the primary disk at present, and will try to set up the other five maxtors as the raid array after I get on line in a few minutes.. I will also try to get back in here from that machine as soon as I install the IRC
<ezman> ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuforums.org seems to be working fine, i'm there now.
<ewook> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions ?
<ezman> I cant get in it will not load
<ewook> ezman, could you be a bit more precise on what forum you're talking about?
<ezman> am I banded from the forum
<ewook> ezman, provide me with a link to this forum you're talking about...
<Maheanuu> which forum ezman??
<smithveg> who use sound recorder in ubunbtu before?
<ezman> I would if I could
<ezman> ubuntuforums.org
<ewook> Now I don't follow ya.
<ewook> well, it's up
<unimatrix9> for wireless, ubuntu does wpa , or wep, but it depends much on the card you use, oronico cards ( prism 1 -2 ) are doing well i think
<smithveg> i seems cannot record the voice from a microphone, someone know how?
<unimatrix9> so do the intersil chipsets
<ezman> I made a post last night or real early this morning and since then cant get in....
<IndyGunFreak> unimatrix9, so what card would you recommend to make WPA work well?
<unimatrix9> but before you buy a card be sure to get lots of info and reading
<ezman> GNOME/ GNOME Desktop
<ewook> do a ping on ubuntuforums.org
<unimatrix9> i dont have wpa, i got an wep card, so cant really give good advice on that
<IndyGunFreak> unimatrix9, thats why i'm asking a week in advance...lol
<ezman> Did I get someone wired up???
<Maheanuu> stefg, can I chat with you for a few???
<unimatrix9> any one got WPA on his wireless with ubuntu?
<ewook> ezman, huh? how about just clensing your cookies n stuff and try again?
<Zarephath> Can someone explain what I need to do to correct this? sudo apt-get update E: Lists directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing.
<ezman> I was wanting to post it to tips and tricks just worded differently
<ezman> I did that
<ezman> nothing
<unimatrix9> ps : your accespoint should do WPA too
<ewook> ezman, well, if you can't reach the site, can you reach other sites?
<ezman> yes, all sites
<ezman> just no forums
<ezman> from ubuntu
<ewook> how about http://82.211.81.186
<unimatrix9> here is some first reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<lnknpk04> hey folks, I'm trying to set up my wireless.  I get as far as getting the driver file recognized and it says "driver installed, device found" when i do ndiswrapper -l, but when i try to scan for Ap's, i get this "Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device"
<lnknpk04> any ideas?
<Zarephath> unimatrix9: Most are outdated...
<borg> is there a program that tells you how much memory bandwidth your system is using?
<Zarephath> lnknpk04: Did you try making sure the wireless interface is up?
<unimatrix9> this one might be better? http://jeffrasmussen.wordpress.com/2006/05/13/ubuntu-wpa-goodness/
<lnknpk04> whats that command?  i'm pretty sure i know what you're talking about and i dont think it worked
<ezman> nope
<Maheanuu> IaOrana MuuMuu
<ewook> borg, bandwith? guess 'free' isn't what you're looking for then
<MuuMuu> hi guys...i'm new here...
<Maheanuu> pehea Oe??
<borg> ewook, :/
<ezman> waiting for reply I get...
<Zarephath> lnknpk04: ifup <wlan0, eth0, etc.>
<ewook> ezman, and you can do a traceroute all the way?
<KenSentMe> I'm running ntp with ntp.ubuntu.com on two different machines, but they both have a different system time ( 5 mins difference). How can that be?
<lnknpk04> lemme try, bbiab
<Zarephath> MuuMuu: Welcom
<Zarephath> *Welcome even
<ezman> Ill try..
<daedra> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 30 2006, 16:19:51
<MuuMuu> i have a question...can someone tell me differences beetween Desktop CD and Alternate? I searched the ubuntu site, but i didn't find an answer... (and sorry for my bad english)
<daedra> @now london
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/London: December 30 2006, 16:20:22
<borg> is there a program that tells you how much memory (RAM) bandwidth your system is using?
<Mez> top ;)
<daedra> borg: just run 'top' in terminal
<ewook> free -m ? =)
<ezman> nope
<Maheanuu> The desktop is runnable from disc, and will allow you to try Ubuntu from the cd and not have it installed
* }Feanor{ re
<borg> Mez, not how MUCH my memory i'm using, how much BANDWIDTH the memory is using
<saharaab> hello all
<ewook> I know =/
<Maheanuu> the alternate is the one for doing an install and meant for AMD 64 devices (i believe
<ezman> Did I offend someone ???
<ewook> borg - do a apropos memory bandwidth
<Maheanuu> don't think so ezman
<ewook> ezman, how do you connect not being able to reach a site into offended someone?
<ezman> am I banded
<ezman> Because of my post
<ewook> ezman, if you can't reach the server, how would anyone ban you from the forum-part?
<saharaab> i'm new in ubuntu i have installed ubuntu 6.10 in multiboot with SUSE 10 and WinXP i 'm familiar with SUSE and RPM but with ubuntu i have pb with root account where is it??
<ezman> look under GNOME
<ewook> ezman, you've got a glitch somewhere - try to reboot.
<ezman> GNOME DESKTOP
<ezman> I did
<derFlo> is it possible to burn video-dvds with neroLinux?
<saharaab> where is the codecs path in ubuntu 6.10
<ezman> Ive even released the ip
<ezman> and renewed
<lnknpk04>  this is what i got when i did ifup
<lnknpk04>  lnknpk04@lnknpk04-laptop:~/Desktop/DRIVER$ sudo ifup eth1
<lnknpk04>  There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid with pid 134993416
<lnknpk04>  Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<lnknpk04>  Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<lnknpk04>  All rights reserved.
<lnknpk04>  For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<lnknpk04>  SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<lnknpk04>  SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<lnknpk04>  Listening on LPF/eth1/00:90:96:aa:16:02
<Maheanuu> I just rebooted, and am now hung on a screen that reads "ISOLINUX 3.11 Debian?????? and the curser one line below blinking??????
<lnknpk04>  Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:90:96:aa:16:02
<lnknpk04>  Sending on   Socket/fallback
<lnknpk04>  receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down
<lnknpk04>  DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<lnknpk04>  send_packet: Network is down
* Tchaka is away: Away
<lnknpk04>  DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<thoreauputic> !paste
<lnknpk04>  send_packet: Network is down
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lnknpk04>  DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<lnknpk04>  send_packet: Network is down
<lnknpk04>  DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
<lnknpk04>  send_packet: Network is down
<lnknpk04>  DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ppp-70-242-161-175.dsl.spfdmo.swbell.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<siv0x> lnknpk04: gj
<ewook> ezman, try a different browser then
<thoreauputic> lnknpk04: I'll removethat in a minute - don't paste please
<saharaab> anyone can help me??
<ewook> ezman, and do a copy&paste on http://82.211.81.186/index.php?s=8cffc1decb516bb4baaace7d9ce877c0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<borg> which part of the top program tells me how much bandwidth my memory is using?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ppp-70-242-161-175.dsl.spfdmo.swbell.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ewook> saharaab, go for it.
<thoreauputic> !paste > lnknpk04
<lnknpk04> thoreauputic: sorry
<saharaab> i'm new in ubuntu i have installed ubuntu 6.10 in multiboot with SUSE 10 and WinXP i 'm familiar with SUSE and RPM but with ubuntu i have pb with root account where is it??
<thoreauputic> :|
<saharaab> where is the codecs path in ubuntu 6.10
<ezman> Was my post so offensive??? Have you read it???
<ewook> saharaab, for what?
<borg> which part of the top program tells me how much bandwidth my memory is using? is it the "buffer" part?
<saharaab> root account????
<saharaab> for system admin
<ewook> borg, dunno, do a man top
<borg> k
<saharaab> where can i install win codecs?
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<saharaab> is there Qt in ubuntu??
<ezman> nope
<IndyGunFreak> no
<Addos2> does anyone know how to mount ntfs manually and not have the filesystem owned and group owner be root?
<Valmarko> tecnicaly , what is the best environment? gnome or KDE?
<IndyGunFreak> i generally have gotten quicktime files to work with MPlayer, but ymmv
<ezman> gnome
<HeathenDan> Valmarko, xfce with xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Addos2, technically, KDE caused me to have a brain tumor
<HeathenDan> but im biased
<IndyGunFreak> so i stick with Gnome or Xfce
<saharaab> then i cant install Qt programs!!!!!
<lnknpk04> lets try this again...
<lnknpk04> can someone check this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39485/
<ezman> read my post
<lnknpk04> sorry for the earlier flood folks
<saharaab> can i install amarok??
<Addos2> whenever I mount NTFS manually I get this...
<Addos2> dr-x------ 1 root   root   8192 2006-12-23 23:34 ntfs
<HeathenDan> yes you can saharaab
<Addos2> meaning most normal users can't get in the directory
<ewook> ezman, there's no way I can find your post with just the info gnome.
<seeds> hello
<ezman> tab is gnome gnome desktop
<seeds> i need a program to copy a video DVD to my computer
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' care for amarok, thts just me though
<saharaab> what's the path codecs in ubuntu is it /usr/lib/codecs ??
<seeds> which one can i use?
<saharaab> like SUSE
<IndyGunFreak> Totem, Mplayer, etc, should all support Quicktime formats, provided the proper codecs are installed.
<Valmarko> Well, i guess I'll stick with GNOME :)
<HeathenDan> you can try using pmount Addos2. it doesnt need root access
<ezman> ewook: Did you find it ???
<saharaab> where can i install win codecs? path!!
<ewook> ezman, in what part? new to ubuntu,  main support, other support?
<ewook> no, I haven't ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ezman> main support
<ezman> and I tryed to post it in other support tips and tricks
<Addos2> HeathenDan, does it change owner and group so that regular users can access it?
<lnknpk04> having wireless problems w/ ndiswrapper.  tried to do an ifup and this is what i got.  an someone check this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39485/
<ezman> Desktop environment
<saharaab> i have the tarball for wincodecs where to install??
<Addos2> why is mount setting the owner and group to root, with only basic permssions, and not letting me chown, chgroup, and chmod?
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone else think Ubuntu should drop the KDE interface?
<jbroome> if you don't like it, don't load it
<dv_> why should it?
<Addos2> Ubuntu doesn't use KDE, KUbuntu does
<saharaab> ???
<ezman> no
<dv_> simply dont install it
<IndyGunFreak> Addos2, you know what i mean
<ezman> it shouldnt drop
<skarface> it's not even part of the default installation. you have to want it to get it. what's your point? next.
<IndyGunFreak> dv_ i was just being facetious, relax
<xichu> hello all
<TooR4u> How to make our system as server in our network?
<unimatrix9> saharaab
<TooR4u> i have installed ubuntu server
<xichu> iI have a problem
<saharaab> is there afrench canal here?
<ewook> ezman, what username did you post it with?
<xichu> i start prelink
<IndyGunFreak> french canal?..lol
<unimatrix9> /usr/lib/win32
<TooR4u> But i dont know how to start it....
<saharaab> channel!!
<ezman> EZ-man
<siv0x> whats so bad about kde?
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xichu> and i see
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: channel in French is "canal"
<ezman> Gnome desktop
<ewook> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327916
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic, ohhhhh...lol
<IndyGunFreak> hey, whats Nubuntu?
<xichu> set this to no diasable prelink alltogueterf
<ezman> read it...  Good tips
<seeds> please someone help me
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: google is your friend ;p
<lena> Hoe do I change from kdm to gdm??
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic, touche..
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<IndyGunFreak> i just never heard of it, till poking around on another site.
<ewook> ezman, now, since I've proven that it's still there - would you mind getting to work on acctually reaching the post yourself? =)
<xichu> http://gente.latinchat.com/ficha.php?id_user=32950504
<lena> Hoe do I change from kdm to gdm?
<IndyGunFreak> so it sbasically Ubuntu with security enhancements?
<thoreauputic> lena: put /usr/sbin/gdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ezman> Dont want to hack the system
<lena> thoreauputic, thanks
<ewook> ezman, and another thing, I don't use gnome nor kde ;)
<philo23> lena: in the terminal type "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<thoreauputic> lena: yw :)
<ezman> nice
<unimatrix9> thoreauputic : or apt-get install gdm --reinstall ?
<IndyGunFreak> nubuntu looks like Fluxbox... no thanks, i won't be trying it...lol
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: yes, there are several ways
<saharaab> french people cant help me!!
<fm> hi
<ewook> they can? ;P
<ezman> its amazing what you can do with it...
<LilEndian> Hi, i am unable to see my linux share on the ubuntu box from windows.
<jpjacobs> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unimatrix9> saharaab /usr/bin/win32
<unimatrix9> /usr/lib/win32
<unimatrix9> sorry
<unimatrix9> :)
<philo23> is there a way to install nubuntu from terminal: eg "apt-get install nubuntu-desktop"?
<unimatrix9> thats the right one
<cld2> is it possible, once I get my mythtv box in a working state to change the repos to only get security and bug fix updates, kind of like a debian stable style thing?
<adaran_> hey everyone. i have no eth0, what could be the issue?
<thoreauputic> unimatrix9: you can use dpkg-reconfigure too - I just can never remember which of gdm and kdm needs the reconfigure ( probably gdm)
<lnknpk04> having wireless problems w/ ndiswrapper.  tried to do an ifup and this is what i got.  an someone check this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39485/
<cedric30> I have a problem between firestarter and Vm ware player, when Vm search an IP I think firestarter block it and all my PC freeze and I can't open a terminal or other soft, I had to restart my computer pushing the power button, someone know an issue
<cedric30> ?
<unimatrix9> true
<cedric30> I have a problem between firestarter and Vm ware player, when Vm search an IP I think firestarter block it and all my PC freeze and I can't open a terminal or other soft, I had to restart my computer pushing the power button, someone know an issue
<fm> I've just bought an extern usb hard disk, I formatted it to reiserfs, I put in fstab "/dev/sda1  /media/externe reiserfs defaults",  it gets mounted, but I cannot write to it. Help!
<adaran_> fm:  did you try defaults,rw instead of just defaults?
<unimatrix9> fm what does fstab say ( only the line of the device
<lupine_85> more likely a permissions error
<thoreauputic> cedric30: try turning firestarter off then to see if it is the culprit
<lupine_85> fm: add uid=1000 to the options line in fstab
<fm> unimatrix9: /dev/sda1	/media/externe	reiserfs	defaults
<cedric30> thoreauputic: Yes it operate in this case
<lupine_85> that'll make it "belong" to you - the user
<xgrazix> hello everybody! I'm using kubuntu in my laptop and I would like to use my sony dcs-w30 digital camera, but I don't know how... anyone could help me, please?
<adaran_> xgrazix: have you tried plugging it in?
<unimatrix9> xgrazix plug it man!
<xgrazix> yes, but nothing happens
<adaran_> xgrazix: don't know that camera, is it USB?
<ewook> lol
<dignick> Hello everybody.  Quick question.  I'm considering building a network all-in-one device to be stashed away in a cold room to just do its job.  I'd like to use compact flash (ide to compact flash) as the system drive.  I've found a decent 2gb CF card at a reasonable price, so I need to know now if that much storage is enough.  Also, does anyone have any advice for/against using CF?
<xgrazix> yes, its usb
<unimatrix9> use digikam
<saharaab> usr/lib/win32 not found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unimatrix9> and add the camera ( if its detected )
<fm> lupine_85: uid=1000 --> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<fm> trying rw
<ewook> dignick, I'm for it, as long as you don't swap on it :)
<seeds> please i need a program that would let me to copy a DVD movie to an iso file in my PC. What should i use??
<thoreauputic> saharaab: /usr ( you forgot the / ? )
<saharaab> ah!!
<saharaab> sorry
<dignick> I want it to be the only storage in this system
<borg> heh, top doesnt tell me how much memory bandwidth i use, :/
<seeds> please i need some help
<cld2> can anyone explain to me how to get the cpu scaling to work? mine seems stuck at 1 ghz when its really a 2.8? thanks.
<LilEndian> Hi, did anyone Reply?
<dignick> 512 ram...
<LilEndian> got disconnected
<ewook> seeds - checked the add/remove program-thingy?
<cedric30> thoreauputic: the problem is that VM search a NAT network for vmnet8 and firestarter block it so it search again and block all my computer searching
<ewook> it has a nifty search function
<xgrazix> I will try it, please wait
<fm> yeah rw did it, thx adaran_ !!
<thoreauputic> borg: look at  free -m ( the second line is more relevant)
<cedric30> thoreauputic: I thought put an IP fixe to Vmplayer to solve the problem, but I don't know if it's possible
<ezman> Who is the administrator
<adaran_> fm no problem
<dignick> ewook: why?
<thoreauputic> cedric30: sorry I use iptables now - haven't used firestarter for quite a while
<TooR4u> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<lardarse> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<daedra> wow theres even windows support on freenode1
<daedra> !
<lardarse> ed?
<lardarse> oops
<adaran_> hmm why not? apparently some people use it... :P
<lardarse> daedra: ?
<ewook> dignick, a flashcard isn't really fast/ or capable of shifting around
<thoreauputic> lardarse: what re you doing?
<thoreauputic> *are
<daedra> #windows lol
<cedric30> thoreauputic: firestarter is just for configure iptable easily it's th same thing
<thoreauputic> cedric30: i know
<borg> top doesnt say anything at all, especially not memory bandwidth
<ewook> dignick, so, plenty of memory, and then a flashcard :)
<dignick> plenty...I was considering 512...enough?
<lardarse> thoreauputic: mis-typing and mis-spelling some1's anme and assuming that it will tab-complete properly :-P
<thoreauputic> borg: did you bother to read what i said? And what are you looking for?
<lardarse> name*
<thoreauputic> lardarse: ah
<ewook> thoreauputic, something that displays the memory bandwitdh :)
<borg> thoreauputic, yes i bothred to read the top's man page
<borg> absolutely nothing about memory bandwidth
<xgrazix> i used digikan, went to the camera menu and tell it to auto-detect my sony dsc-w30
<dignick> ewook: plenty...I was considering 512...enough?
<xgrazix> it recognized it as a " usb ptp class camera"
<ezman> I saved a person from having to reinstall windows, Because of parental controls he couldnt find in ubuntu....
<ewook> dignick, what are you gonna run on it?
<xgrazix> but when i try to see the pics an error occurs...
<ewook> ezman, that nice.
<ewook> that's nice even
<borg> and i'm not talking about how many kilobytes the programs i'm running are using of my memory i'm talking about how much bandwidth of the system bus is being used
<dignick> ewook: not much...used as file server, azureus maybe web hosting at some point
<ezman> he was going to have to switch back
<TooR4u> how to install ubuntu server?
<TooR4u> sudo apt-get install ...........?
<lnknpk04> after i use 'vi' to edit something in the terminal, how do i save the changes?
<ewook> dignick, well, ya, should be sufficient with 512 :)
<burepe> Ktorrent just started crashing on me. Can anyone tell me how I can fix it? This is the out put when I start it in the command line http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39490/ and this is what the crash handler says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39491/ Thanks
<ewook> TooR4u,  get the cd-media, put it in - and done ;)
<dignick> thanks ewook :)
<TooR4u> ok
<nalioth> TooR4u: ubuntu server has a specific iso available.  if you've got a regular Ubuntu install disk, install it and then install the server programs you need
<xgrazix> unimatrix9, could u help me, please?
<ewook> dignick, watch out for torrentflux or something else torrentrelated with python...
<ezman> I showed him a link and now he gets all the ada-boys and reviews...
<ewook> dignick, that will eat your memory right up :=
<ewook> :)
<ezman> maybe its better
<lnknpk04> after i use 'vi' to edit sources.list in the terminal, how do i save the changes?
<seeds> ewook: but which program should i look for
<bds> :w
<ewook> lnknpk04, esc : w
<lnknpk04> gracias :)
<dignick> hehe ok...o and another quick question...it's to be used as a gateway, so I could do with it being a firewall to the rest of the network...any tips?  I'm pretty new to all this!
<bds> or to write and close
<bds> :wq!
<ewook> seeds, pardon, think I missed the first part of the conversation ;P
<seeds> oh
<ewook> seeds, witch program for what?
<elvirolo> hi all
<bds> hola
<TooR4u> nalioth, can u plz tell me what kind of softwares i have to install??
<seeds> i want a program to record a movie DVD to an iso file in my computer
<dignick> I've come across firestarter, would that be any good?
<nalioth> TooR4u: you install the software you need for your server
<Maheanuu> are there any users from the pacific northwest in here at the moment?
<ewook> seeds, aah! now, back on track :) search for DVD to begin with, then you should get a few hits - check what they do in the description
<ezman> get me in and Ill post it.
<ewook> TooR4u, that depends on what you wanna run on it
<ewook> ezman, I can't really say that there's anything wrong with the site.
<ewook> ezman, so my tip is that you get yourself in ;)
<TooR4u> nalioth, ok.....I have no CD available now......
<lnknpk04> worked like a charm, thx guys..now back to my wireless issue...
<Maheanuu> ezman are you registered in the forum?
<ezman> I can go to any site in ubuntu except for the forums
<borg> thoreauputic, oh sorry i didnt see what you said about free -m, actually i didnt think when you guys said "free" that it was actually a command i thought you were talking about linux and open source, heh... anyway is the "buffer" part the part that tells me my bandwidth?
<elvirolo> i'm planning to install ubuntu on a friend's old pc (128 M ram, 400 mhz CPU) ; he needs proprietary  codecs (MP3, etc.) but the computer doesn't have an internet connection, so i'll have to add all the packages on a usb key ... what do you recomment ? Linux mint ? Xubuntu ?
<TooR4u> nalioth, i have to download the server package...?
<ezman> yes, Im registered
<TooR4u> can u tell me the cmd prompt for that
<TooR4u> ?
<jejh> ello, im making a ubuntu fileserver and i got a 120gb partition with ntfs, should i stick with ntfs or make it ext3?
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with an ongoing problem im having.  It's increasingly geting alot better but still having issues with Sound.
<ezman> EZ-man
<nalioth> TooR4u: no, all the server packages are available in the repos
<mseney> anyone here using serpentine successfully on edgy? write to disc button does nothing for me
<ewook> TooR4u, exactly what are you looking for with the server version that cannot be done with the desktop version?
<dignick> ewook or anyone else: Using this machine as a gateway and firewall, any advice?  I've come across firestarter before...
<thoreauputic> borg: To be honest I don't quite understand what you mean by bandwidth - the seconf line shows buffers + cache IIRC
<ezman> Maheanuu: look me up and email me.
<thoreauputic> *second
<Maheanuu> I would fire off an email to the powers that be in the Ubuntu site and explain to them your prob's and you should get an answer shortly
<wheels3572> If your here crimsun I want to thank you for all your help lastnight it was greatly appreciated
<ewook> dignick, ya, sound like a good idea, but then I would drop the idea with fileserver.
<dignick> why?
<ezman> I did to there welcome letter I wrote back.
<borg> thoreauputic, bandwidth the rate at which the data is being transfered from the CPU to the RAM modules, ie, the System Bus's current bandwidth
<thoreauputic> borg: ah OK - sory I don't know the answer to that one then
<ewook> dignick, just a personal belief there. but, regarding router/gateway funtionallity, I'd recommend ipcop (a distro)
<wheels3572> As for my issue.  I cant play any music or hear gaim sign on or off or anything like that.  But if I goto do the test.  I hear the sound tests just fine.  ANY idea what is up.  I have tried 3 differeint media players with ALL the same Results.  NO sound.
<ewook> wheels3572, does the test-thingy and your applications use the same sound-system?
<borg> :(
<Maheanuu> wheels is your mb configured correctly, do you have a seperate sound card?
<regeya> fun for the morning:  taking a pretty standard install, trying to move over to a drive that's 2.5x the storage space, want to put boot into separate partition and root managed via lvm.  much "fun" ensuing.
<TooR4u> ewook, i am trying to install ubuntu server on my system
<wheels3572> ewook, I have no idea what my media players are using for sound honestly ewook how would I find that out
<lnknpk04> having wireless problems w/ ndiswrapper.  tried to do an ifup and this is what i got.  an someone check this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39485/
<Spyder_uk> hi guys, does anyone have a problem with programs starting minimized and wont maximize? I think it has something to do with beryl
<wheels3572> oooops
<wheels3572> sorry if that spammed
<ewook> TooR4u, ubuntu server 6.10 is a standalone distro - delivered without any graphical interface
<ewook> TooR4u, so, your current setup is what?
<michal_> join #skoczow
<DreamDring> hi !
<Kool-Aid> Hi
<ewook> TooR4u, and what are you searching for?
<TooR4u> ubuntu 6.10
<Calandrino> hello
<ewook> michal_, why?
<Kool-Aid> Please join #freenode-newyears
<Kool-Aid> =D
<dignick> ewook: I've looked at ipcop.  It just seemed a bit beyond me...I am pretty new to linux but this idea has got me excited, I just hope the whole thing isn't beyond me!
<wheels3572> Maheanuu, my motherboard is fine.  I have onboard sound shutoff and disabled in the bios.  Yes I have a sound blaster Audigy SE
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: first step - try "killall esd" in a terminal ( often you have extra esd instances making a mess of sound - always worth a try)
<regeya> ok, so this leads to the question:  if I try to move to a new drive and want my root (/) to be on an lvm volume, do I need to build a new initrd somehow?  also what's up with the uuids in /etc/fstab on edgy... :-}
<ewook> TooR4u, well, what are is it you wanna accomplish ?
<TooR4u> ewook, sorry i have no idea how to start the server .... thatswhy i am trying to install the server
<ewook> dignick, oh, belive me - it isn't :)
<irc> .
<ewook> TooR4u, once again... WHAT server?
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, is that killall esd or killall -9 esd?
<ewook> webserver / ftpserver / etc
<Fo1> .
<TooR4u> ewook, any kind ....
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: killall esd should be enough
<TooR4u> webserver
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: then restart your apps of course
<TooR4u> ewook, can i im u?
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, no process killed
<jejh> ello, im making a ubuntu fileserver and i got a 120gb partition with ntfs, should i stick with ntfs or make it ext3?
<ewook> TooR4u, well, for a webserver, just get the LAMP-package
<miguel> hola
<czedlitz> jejh, you have anything on it already ?
<ewook> that's perl,apache,php and mysql
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: OK that wasn't it then :) Have you checked alsamixer for muted channels?
<TooR4u> ewook, for ftp server...?
<czedlitz> jejh, or you starting with a clean 120 ?
<jejh> czedlitz: yea filled with movies
<lnknpk04> having wireless problems w/ ndiswrapper.  tried to do an ifup and this is what i got.  an someone check this for me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39485/
<bds> does ubuntu use alsa?
<ewook> there's plenty of different ftp-servers.
<thoreauputic> bds: yes
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, no
<czedlitz> jejh, might want to get them off first, otherwise you will lose them, but i would go with ext3 personally
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, alsamixergui and Gnome Alsa Mixer
<ewook> I suggest you use the other - add/remove and search :)
<bds> thoreauputic: shouldn't aslamixer work?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: have a look at alsamixer then - often one of the channels is on "m"
<bds> heh
<lupine_85> question - I think that 'mv' only deletes the source dir once it's completed copying it to the dest. Is that right?
<thoreauputic> bds: umm? Yes it "works" - what do you mean?
<Anon4160> Hello
<magicfinger> hello all
<magicfinger> stefg are you there
<TooR4u> ewook, yaa i have installed Apache & Mysql & php ..... when ever i tried to open the *.php files then the prompt is download  prompt is comming
<ewook> dignick, I don't think ipcop is beyond anyone.
<TooR4u> what i have to do>
<Anon4160> i have a doubt related with proftpd
<thoreauputic> lupine_85: afaik mv just unlinks and relinks
<bds> I am new to Ubunta from
<Enselic``> is there a quick way to find out the nbr of files on your computer?
<bds> Slackware
<lupine_85> thoreauputic: I can't see that working when it's going across physical volumes
<TooR4u> ewook, actually my problem is this
<DreamDring> i encounter some problems trying to create an "alias" to a manual java installation. i explain my problem : i'm trying to do it using "update-alternatives --set java /usr/bin/jre" /usr/bin/jre is a "valid" link i created. but update-alternatives return this error : "update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/bin/jre'." Does anyone know what's happen ?
<bds> and alsamixer is where I usually look for things
<DreamDring> pls
<Enselic``> bds: first step, learn how to spell Ubuntu    ;)
<daedra> HOW DO YOU TURN OFF THE STUPID LIGHTBULB IN OO.o
<TooR4u> ewook, i have placed my *.php files in /var/ww/
<thoreauputic> lupine_85: ah different case, yes - I don't know then
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, grayed out or white.  Which is muted
<bds> I guess we were thinking the same thing
<TooR4u> ewook, but no use
<lupine_85> ok, thanks anyway :)
<daedra> its almost as bad as clippy :(
<bds> about solving the sound problem
<SMG2007> why if I access to my FTP from the browser (firefox or iexplorer), the special characters (like , etc) are not displayed properly
<SMG2007> ?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: muted chans show as "M"
<ewook> so, all services are upp and running, and you've placed your files in /var/www
<thoreauputic> or MM actually
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, ok must be in wrong one hold on lol
<SMG2007> any1 knows?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: use tab and arrows
<ewook> and using a webbrowser to then point to http://localhost/[phpfile] .php just gives you a download-window?
<ewook> then, php isn't running
<dignick> ewook: lol, ok.  Does it have decent hardware support out the box?  And how difficult would it be to get something like azureus running on it?  I would like this thing to be as all-in-one as possible, mounted on a wall next to my network switch :)
<DreamDring> no idea ? ... :s
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: "m" to unmute - but don't just unmut everything ( likely not to work)
<bds> wheels3572: you can save your setings with 'alsactl save' and restore with 'alsactl restore'
<magicfinger> ok, i tried to install ubuntu on my external hdd but my bios will not let me boot from that drive will this be the same for all operating systems
<TooR4u> ewook, yes....
<TooR4u> i have started the apache .....
<TooR4u> but
<frank_b> I can't find the "totem-xine-firefox-plugin packages in edgy's repositories. has this package been substituted by the "totem-mozilla" one?
<ewook> dignick, oh... right... then I must say that it might become troublesome. getting azureus could prove a bit tricky (still duable tho)
<SMG2007> any1 knows how to display special characters properly with proftpd?
<TooR4u> i dont know what the problem is...
<ewook> dignick, then, your first suggestion should be a bit nicer.
<DreamDring> please, don't let me without help !
<TooR4u> ewook, this problem is annoying me from 2 months
<sreynolds00> I'm having an issue writing an ISO to cd.  I have tried k3b and the nautilus (i'm assuming, right click "write to CD")  Everytime, whichever method I am using to write the CD the program hangs on "Preparing to write CD."  All other apps are running fine, as I am staring at the hung up "Preparing to write CD" window right now.  How can I determine if my burner is borked or if I have some type of conflict?  This is my first go at linux  wi
<TooR4u> now i am not able to do my php programs
<ewook> TooR4u, mkay?
<magicfinger> what problem is annoying you
<ewook> php isn't running
<thoreauputic> DreamDring:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<TooR4u> when ever i tried to run my php files then it is asking for download
<dignick> ewook: ok, this is the thought process I have been through :) I'll persue this further on my own, and thanks for your help!
<TooR4u> ewook, ys
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: but if you installed manually without a deb that won't do much I suspect
<magicfinger> you need to set apach up properly
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: gij is found but nothing else :s
<TooR4u> ewook, what i have to do...?
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: any reason why you installed manually ?
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: yep, i do it manually...
<thoreauputic> why?
<thoreauputic> !java | DreamDring
<ubotu> DreamDring: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<thoreauputic> ?
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: hum... i think it's a good didactic way :p
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: if you did it manually you will need symlinks
<DreamDring> thanks for this but i want done it with manually way ;)
<wheels3572> What's the latest Gnome AlsaMixer
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: I haven't done it that way for at least 2 years ;)
<Fox_VK> do somebody have a Creative HQ-2300D headphones ??
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: but if i call /usr/bin/jre it's seems works though :/ ?
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: I'm sure there are howtos - the wiki page probably will tell you how
<thoreauputic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: i'm just a newbie, it's a first time for me ;)
<Zaggynl> firestarters just lighted up, someone tried to access my pc (nat address) on port 0 :/
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: then read the wiki page I linked
<daedra> @lacet
<ewook> brb
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: much easier to just use the multiverse package for java
<daedra> hmm what was that command to get a funny comment from Ubugtu?
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: ok, thanks, i will go there ;)
<thoreauputic> :)
<daedra> @chuck
<daedra> :(
<TooR4u> ewook, ok i will try
<thoreauputic> ubugtu doesn't do jokes in #ubuntu I think :)
<ken> HELP: I have some issues with GNOME windows. Sometimes (for instance if i go to firefox, and click on some extensions preferences) when a notification message is generated, or some window is opened by my click, than instead of loading a window with text on it and some options on it, a v.v. small oval shape is loaded on the screen. When one drags and pulls it wide open with a mouse, one notices that it is in reality a window (which should have been like any other w
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: yep, but i already know this way ;)
<jejh> is it hard to setup vnc or something similar in ubuntu?
<ken> thoreauputic: If you could offer some insight into my above issue i would be much pleased
<magicfinger> toor4u have you configured httpd.conf
<TooR4u> yes
<thoreauputic> jejh: it's already there - Applications - Internet - Terrminal Server Client
<Fox_VK> How i can set S/PDIf to 4chanels (or more) output ??
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: anyway, thanks ;)
<TooR4u> magical_trevsky, what kind of canges i have to made in httpd.conf?
<jejh> thoreauputic: thanks:>
<thoreauputic> ken:  weird
<TooR4u> <?
<wheels3572> thoreauputic,  how do I find out what Realtek ALC100 is?
<bashir> hey does anyone know what you have to have isntalled to use rythmbox gdesklets?
<thoreauputic> ken: I've seen that happen years ago in fluxbox - forget what the problem was though, sorry
<bashir> i have the desklets but they dont detect rythmbox is open
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: ?
<magicfinger> im not sure for ubuntu
<magicfinger> but on windows you need to change
<wheels3572> Gnome Alsa Mixer is showing Realtek ALC100,100p Rev 38
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: realtek mostly make network cards IIRC ?
<magicfinger> At the end of the LoadModule section, add LoadModule php5_module "c:/php/php5apache.dll".
<bashir> does anyone know?
<evilgold> does anyone know how to get ubuntu setup to use a 1 button mouse... like OS-X style
<weex> any suggestions for the best free video format for viewing through a web browser?
<Fox_VK> can somebody help me ??
<ken> thoreauputic: This occurs so often that now i am used to empty windows. Can you please please help me? This should not happen right?
<magicfinger> At the end of the AddModule section add AddModule mod_php5.c.
<weex> i've got lots of movs i want to convert
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: presumably then it's your sound card
<ken> Somebody HELP MEEEEEEEEEEE!
<wheels3572> Im hoping
<wheels3572> lol
<apokryphos> !caps | ken
<ubotu> ken: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bashir> does anyone else use gdesklets at all?
<strabes> !ask | ken
<ubotu> ken: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magicfinger> Find where it says <IfModule mod_mime.c> and add the following lines:
<magicfinger> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<magicfinger> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<magicfinger> The first line tells Apache to handle files with a .php extension as a PHP file. The second says that .phps files are PHP source code.
<x-r00t-x> http://php.net/sockets
<thoreauputic> ken: are you happy to try a default gnome? You can try moving all the .gnome* directories and restarting gnome to see if it's something you misconfigured
<x-r00t-x> how do i install it ? i installed php5 package
<bashir> does anyone know where i can find help with it other than #gdesklets (no one is ever there)
<magicfinger> toor4u
<thoreauputic> ken: or create a new user and log in as the new user to see if it is that
<magicfinger> have u allready done that
<ken> apokryphos: strabes: HELP: I have some issues with GNOME windows. Sometimes (for instance if i go to firefox, and click on some extensions preferences) when a notification message is generated, or some window is opened by my click, than instead of loading a window with text on it and some options on it, a v.v. small oval shape is loaded on the screen. When one drags and pulls it wide open with a mouse, one notices that it is in reality a window (which should have 
<strabes> bashir: http://www.gdesklets.org/?mod=forum/forum
<thoreauputic> ken: don't repeat :|
<TooR4u> magicfinger,nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<magicfinger> ok then try
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, do you know what this command does? groups |grep audio >/dev/null 2>&1 ; echo $?
<magicfinger> i had the same problem
<bashir> thanks
<strabes> ken: so your windows are just opening really small?
<fafek2> Hi everyone!
<ewook> back
<ewook> hi fafek2
<fafek2> Does somebody know where I can get Thunderbird 2 Beta 1 package for Ubuntu 6.10?
<ken> please help :(
<fafek2> I was Googling without results.
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: checks if you have an audio group I think ( zero means yes - return value )
<ewook> fafek2, prolly doesn't exists a package for ubu yet.
<ewook> if you didn't find one
<apokryphos> ken: we welcome support requests, but please try to be courteous while doing so. Using caps spams the channel, as does repeating. If someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<ComputinChuck> i'm trying to play a game that uses SDL for it's sound, but all of the audio is accompanied by a popping noise, any ideas on how to fix this?
<ken> apokryphos: ok :(
<ken> 
<x-r00t-x> http://php.net/sockets ................. how do i install it ? i installed php5 package
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, well let me just say this.  Im returning a 0 now
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: ah sorry - checks to see if your user is in the audio group ( just as easy to type groups by itself)
<TooR4u> magicfinger, My httpd.conf file configuration         http://pastebin.ca/296862
<fafek2> Thnaks anyway. All those packages makes me sick
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: yes I get 0 too
<wheels3572> im about to throw this out the darn window lol.  I have NO sound period grrrrrrrrrrr not even on the aplay up.wav grrrrrrrr
<apokryphos> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: actually that command looks pointless since all the groups are on one line anyway
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: in the output of "groups" I mean
<ken> No-one? :(
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, I just did a google search on realtek thats the onboard sound.
<magicfinger> is that all of the httpd.conf
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, do I have to auto set default the card everytime now that I turn on computer
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: right but that doesn't really help you - try the link apokryphos gave you through ubotu
<anu> whats ken's problem?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: you shouldn't have to reset - but read the link
<TooR4u> magic_ninja, i am not able to find where the addtype applicatation presents
<siv0x> Has anyone accomplished getting Steam/HL2 games to run?
<TooR4u> can u plz tell me
<wheels3572> thanks apokryphos
<TooR4u> How to send the file in ubuntu?
<TooR4u> xchat
<TooR4u> i am not able to send a file through x chat
<magicfinger> toor4u try finding an php irc help channel
<thoreauputic> TooR4u: probably a NAT issue
<TooR4u> ys
<TooR4u> magicfinger, how to send the file through xchat>?
<TooR4u> i am using latest version of x chat
<Maheanuu> Int, wth!!!!  I just got my first start on Dapper, it told me that I had 64 upgrades to download, I clicked on the download icon at the upper right of my screen and the puter immediatly shut down????
<ken> anu: If i am going to repaste my question, than this people are going to kick me a second time
<magicfinger> http://searchirc.com/irc-php-1
<ken> anu: If you can please scroll above and find a really long post by ken, thats my question
<TooR4u> !filesending
<ken> :( :( :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesending - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tannerld> when I run glxgears, nothing shows up. how can I fix this? (i use a ati card)
<TooR4u> !sendfile
<ubotu> sendfile: Simple Asynchronous File Transfer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1b-1 (edgy), package size 231 kB, installed size 636 kB
<thoreauputic> glxgears -printfps  I think
<daedra> nah -printfps doesn't work
<magicfinger> try one of them help channels toor4u
<thoreauputic> daedra: you don't get a window with gears ?
<magicfinger> they will help you out mate
<daedra> thoreauputic: I do get glxgears :) but no display of fps :(
<thoreauputic> daedra: wait a few seconds
<siv0x> ken: anu joined after you said your question. no ones gonna kick ya because theres no ops in here. : )
<thoreauputic> daedra: should show in the terminal
<basstich> Anyone able to give some tips on how to stop stalling with large file transfers>
<basstich> ?
<thoreauputic> siv0x: yes there are :)
<magic_ninja> it used to be good, now its just a hog
<ken> thoreauputic: make that, yes there are :(
<_Adramelech_> ken: privmsg then?
<siv0x> thoreauputic: no reason to kick 'em.
<ken> _Adramelech_: I aint registered user with freenode, and they restricted pms
<ken> :( :( :(
<siv0x> Adramelch: hey :P
<_Adramelech_> siv0x: hallo
<thoreauputic> siv0x: depends - this is quite a large chan - and apokryphos didn't ban, just remoed
<Spyder0101> is there any way to ubdate from Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10?
<thoreauputic> *removed
<lupine_85> Spyder0101: update to 6.06 first
<_Adramelech_> siv0x: google for ur question theres a site about that somewhere, u need wine and mozilla-controls
<ski-worklap> _Adramelech_, what do you need exactly?
<lupine_85> then go to 6.10 from there
<ski-worklap> and why can't you just register?
<ken> lupine_85: Can you please help me?
<magic_ninja> !anti-virus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti-virus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spyder0101> will I need to redownload all the stuff I added again then ?
<magic_ninja> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<siv0x> Adramelech: I've looked everywhere man. - installed a bunch of programs, configured them,, still no luck - as far as i could get was getting steam to try and update
<magic_ninja> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ski-worklap> err s/adramelech/ken/
<ken> ski-worklap: ?
<lupine_85> ken: I don't use GNOME, sorry.
<ken> lupine_85: ok :(
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: error on terminal?
<snowkrash> hi
<lupine_85> btw, its bad manners to jump on people. If someone doesn't know, they won't say.
<snowkrash> my rhythmenbox still doesnt play mp3
<ski-worklap> ken - nevermind. i'm too early in the morning.
<snowkrash> i already installed the gstreamer lib
<snowkrash> and added a new profile
<snowkrash> but doesnt work
<thoreauputic> ken: I actually made a suggestion ages ago
<snowkrash> any tips
<tannerld> when I run glxgears, nothing shows up. how can I fix this? (i use a ati card)
<siv0x> Adramelech: noep
<siv0x> Adramelech: nope*
<siv0x> Adramelech: an error with the program i was using, which was "Crossover"
<thoreauputic> ken: try making a new user and logging in as that user - if that solves it then there is an issue with your hidden ~/.gnome* directories and files
<ken> thoreauputic: ok, will do that
<CUBeR64> hello everyone, i just wanted to pop back here, i came for help with my nvidia driver installation yesterday and from the help i received i was able to install the driver, thanks a lot for the help :D
<_Adramelech_> siv0x: tried this? http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<thoreauputic> ken: if it is only firefox, try  starting   firefox -ProfileManager and make a new profile ( say "test ")
<magicfinger> toor4u have they helped you out yet
<ski-worklap> hmm, i installed konq last night, it stole the default browser binding, so i told firefox to take it back, and that seems to have worked. however, xchat still launches links with konq instead of ffox for some reason. can anyone shed some light?
<tannerld> when I run glxgears, nothing shows up. how can I fix this? (i use a ati card)
<TooR4u> nope:(
<magicfinger> configure xchat
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --config x-www-browser
<siv0x> Adramelech: nope, thanks : D
<magicfinger> have u tried a php channel
<Jon335> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy. None of the progress bars show. If there is a number in the progress bar (ie percentage) it gets distorted once the bar passes over it. What should I do?
<_Adramelech_> siv0x: btw, get wine from repos, dont try to compile it, not necesary
<snowkrash> anyone can support me on the sound driver prob ;)?
<tannerld> umm theres somebody sending me spam (i think)
<thoreauputic> bah sorry ski-worklap
<_Adramelech_> Jon335: It can be your theme try chagin it and see if it works
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap:  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<apokryphos> tannerld: in here? Message me what and who please.
<siv0x> Adramelech: do you mean get it from synaptic?
<wheels3572> ok back to square one.  I have sound when I use the aplay/*up.wav and when I do test sounds on Gaim but still no sound anywhere else.  That is my main issue still.  How do I know what sound device my app is using?  Someone tell me an app to use nad I will follow the steps you give I have plenty of media apps installed lol
<Jon335> _Adramelech_, It's the default theme
<Jon335> _Adramelech_, It's like that on the live CD too
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: so used to giving out the dpkg-reconfigure my brain segfaulted ;p
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, oh nice thank you
<siv0x> Adramelech: like it says on the winehq site
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: yes
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, i must have told firefox to "check to be the default browser" and that doesn't quite work it seems
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: get ir from sinaptic
<ski-worklap> brb
<_Adramelech_> synaptic*
<[GuS] > Hi people!!! I'm having some problems in Kubuntu edgy since i've upgraded from Dapper... in the xkb configuration (inside Systemsettings) i have this, none keyboars/language to choose: http://www.lnxteam.org/downloads/pub/pics/kubuntu/xkb-problem.png
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: I have a vahue recollection that xchat uses x-www-browser
<ski-worklap> yup, that did it. thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> *vague
<siv0x> Adramelech: k
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: :) good
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, yeah. i wonder what ffox is using?
<ski-worklap> cuz gaim seemed to dig whatever jive ffox threw at it
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: until you installed konq, ff was x-www-browser
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: konq likes to take over ;p
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, right, i understand that. so in ffox i told it to make itself the default
<pabloz> hello in old year yet :)
<ski-worklap> apparently that doesn't do the same thing
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: no, it doesn't
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, that's what i'm asking - what is the other thing it does?
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: the update-alternatives thing is a debianism
<[ITA] Stormcrow> anyone use the i915 graphic card?
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, yea
<ski-worklap> ski-worklap, so what is the ffox thing doing?
<wheels3572> Helix Player, Movie Player, Rhythm Box Music Player, Xfmedia and XMMS Media Player
<TooR4u> magicfinger, can u tell me where i have to copy the addtype....
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: I don't know what the firefox setting does, frankly - if anything
<DreamDring> thoreauputic: ok, it run :) not using the way i wanted but it's ok :) (i changed the symlink under /etc/alternatives dir ;) )
<thoreauputic> DreamDring: hmm OK
<ski-worklap> thoreauputic, oh, it does something, as it made gaim do what i wanted to, but not xchat
<ski-worklap> anyway, just a curiosity point. thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: it is not for me to question the inscrutable workings of firefox ;-)
<TooR4u> magicfinger, i have added u r AddType application/x-httpd-php .php to my httpd.conf file
<TooR4u> then what i have to do?
<thoreauputic> ski-worklap: you're welcome :)
<ski-worklap> brb
<pag3r> hi, did anyone try xgl and compiz on ubuntu?
<skarface> pag3r: #ubuntu-xgl I think
<siv0x> Adramelech: k its installed.
<Jon335> any ideas guys?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pag3r> skarface: does it need complex configuration to have it work?
<skarface> pag3r: it needs a little. check the wiki.
<tannerld> when I run glxgears, nothing shows up. how can I fix this? (i use a ati card)
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pabloz> ?
<cstrippie> pag3r - yes, it does
<Maheanuu> Gots a prob.....  I just managed to get Dapper alternative up and running on a new box using alternate
<pag3r> actually I'm testing this version of ubuntu, installed on a VM. so no video driver is present.
<Jon335> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy. None of the progress bars show. If there is a number in the progress bar (ie percentage) it gets distorted once the bar passes over it. It's like that on the Live CD too. What should I do?
<Maheanuu> the machine is running amd 64 dual core proc
<cstrippie> Is there a way to get all icons to auto-arrange to the right side of the desktop?
<skarface> pag3r: never tried it in VM. that probably makes it more complicated.
<cstrippie> pag3r - without 3d hardware support you cannot use xgl/beryl
<pag3r> I think so, I've tried Xgl on SuSE.. was very hard to have it run.
<Maheanuu> I just downloaded and installed the upgrades that Dapper told me to get and as soon as I closed the window after installation The puter shut down and is now busy turning itself off and on again over and over????
<siv0x> Adramelech: What does this mean: Now run wine without any parameters. When wine is run for the first time, it creates all necessary directories, including your fake C: drive, which is per default located in ~/.wine/drive_c.
<mats> siv0x: what are you wondering about?
<pag3r> you have to enable 3d rendering of your GPU 1st.
<thoreauputic> siv0x: ~/.wine/drive_c  is a hidden directory in your home directory - ctrl-h in nautilus to see hidden directories
<mats> or ls -a ;)
<skarface> Maheanuu: I don't know if this will help you, but that happened to me once and I pulled out the memory, booted, and put the memory back in to fix it.
<siv0x> mats: installing wine
<cld2> bash$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel. Anyone know why this isnt working, ive done depmod and I have the proper linux-resitriced-modules ? thanks.
<thoreauputic> mats: I'm assuming the terminal isn't familiar to someone eho doesn't know what that means
<thoreauputic> :)
<siv0x> thoreauputic: ok, but is that what it is telling me to do, its just saying run wine without any perimeters.. how do i do this?
<ollekalle> HI, can someone help me out with amixer. I want to raise my default output volume
<mats> siv0x: its telling you that when installing wine is creates a folder in your home, ~/.wine/drive_c.
<thoreauputic> siv0x: type  wine  in a terminal
<mats> thoreauputic: ;)
<Plinty> is there a way to restart gdm withouth restarting my copmuter? it seems that the gdm is crashed
<siv0x> Thoreauputic: Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]    Run the specified program
<siv0x>        wine --help                   Display this help and exit
<siv0x>        wine --version                Output version information and exit
<mats> who can use linux without cli O_O :p
<thoreauputic> Plinty: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mats> wine program.exe
<thoreauputic> Plinty: it will kill X momnetarily then come back
<pyrad> I'm recently upgraded to latest version of ubuntu, but for some reason the software updates icon doesnt show up on my desktop to notify any available updates, i'm having to go manually and check through system -> Admin -> update manager, any idea how do i enable that update notifier icon?
<thoreauputic> *momentarily
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, How do I know what my music app is using for a sound device?
<mats> pyrad: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" :)
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: no idea - I only have one sound card
<pyrad> mats: yep i'm aware of that, but just wondering why this is not working
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, ok.  I have 1 sound card but my onboard sound is being detected by linux lol.  Thats why im asking lol.
<mats> pyrad: ah ;) i read wrong :p
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: you might be able to disable onboard sound in your BIOS
<prudhvi> hi
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, done that already
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, linux still picking it up
<thoreauputic> hmm - then i don't know
<prudhvi> hiiiiiiii
<mats> cant you just unable the module in the core? :p
<mats> or is that impossible - never tried
<wheels3572> mats, How would I do that?  newbie here
<foutrelis> Hello! I was wondering why when I install the nvidia driver (nvidia-glx I think), the 386 kernel is installed and default over generic. Why? :)
<mats> wheels3572: im not sure if that does the job or what it will do for you. So Im not gonna tell you :p
<quad3d> rmmode 'MODULE_NAME'
<quad3d> rmmod
<mats> mod*
<quad3d> of course you need to know your module name
<mats> <--laggs
<wheels3572> mats, ok np :).  Just a pain in the butt to have sound when I click on test under GAIM but not work anywhere else grrrrrrrr
<mats> lsmod
<ski-worklap> foutrelis, all the architecture specific kernels should be deprecated
<quad3d> wheels3572, lsmod |grep '^snd'
<foutrelis> ski-worklap, so the right one is generic right?
<mats> if you run the program from terminal itwill tell you what device it is connecting too
<ski-worklap> are you sure that 386 isn't the same as generic?
<ski-worklap> one is probably a symlink to the other
<quad3d> locate your onboard sound module and disable it
<foutrelis> I think they are not the same
<mats> quad3d: would it be smart to unload the module? :p
<ski-worklap> foutrelis, if that's the case you should file a bug report. generic should be used for everything now
<ski-worklap> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<slacker_nl> hello to all
<pokesmot> Does anybody know of a guide to get java runtime environment running on firefox?
<thoreauputic> !java
<siv0x> Thoreauputic: wine in konsole didnt work Thoreauputic
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mats> !java
<slacker_nl> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<pyrad> mats: when i run update-notifier on cmd line, it says already running, but doesnt show up when new updates are available
<thoreauputic> siv0x: sorry I know nothing about wine - I don't run any non-linux apps at all
<christian1222> when i go into update manager for my laptoop, which is running 6.06, why wont it tell me to upgrade to 6.10? How do i tell it to upgrade?
<quad3d> why not? :) i have a user that had the same problem yesterday. 2 sound cards, alsa configured, he disabled onboard and sound works
<thoreauputic> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pyrad> mats: is this a known bug or am i missing something
<foutrelis> ski-worklap, I install my nvidia drivers through automatix2 and everytime the 386 kernel is set the default one. It is like install linux-386 :(
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wheels3572> quad3d, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39493/
<ski-worklap> foutrelis, what thoreauputic said
<quad3d> that's what modules are made for anyway. so you can load/unload anytime you want
<mats> pyrad: i heard of it before - but i havnt had that problem. Sorry. Have you tried reinstalling the 'updater' ?
<foutrelis> oh! I apologize.. I did not know that :(
<Jon335> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<quad3d> wheels3572, try 'rmmod via82xx'
<pyrad> mats: nop did not..
<Plinty> how to install kubuntu when ubuntu is already installed?
<ski-worklap> foutrelis, many don't, unfortunately
<siv0x> thoreauputic: wine is a linux app, or i think so since its in synaptic..
<ski-worklap> Plinty, what do you want exactly?
<apokryphos> Plinty: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Raybdbomb> i installed ubuntu then installed windows in another partition and it overwrote the bootloader, how can i get it back, now with dualbooting?
* Otacon22 reboot:devo sistemare beryl
<mats> Plinty: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<siv0x> thoreauputic: its okay though. thanks for trying
<thoreauputic> siv0x: yes of course - but it is used to run window apps :)
<ski-worklap> Raybdbomb, boot to the install cd and install grub
<foutrelis> I ll try the nvidia's installer :)
<pokesmot> Can anybody recommend any cool desktop stuff for gnome?
<wheels3572> Module via82xx does not exit in  /proc/modules
<foutrelis> thanks :)
<mats> pyrad: hm.. im not sure
<dave_> how can i access my samba shares on a win machine? it comes up with a login window, username and password? how do i get rid of that. my details dont work
<thoreauputic> siv0x: have a look at the wine link ubotu gave
<thoreauputic> !wine| siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nix_ferret> pokesmot, Like compiz??
<pyrad> mats: mm ok. whats the easiest way to reinstall the updates without messing things up
<Plinty> I have installed kubuntu-desktop, but it only installed a lot of K named programs, replaced bootup image and login screen, but the desktop is still gnome-like
<mats> wheels3572: what does is say under lsmod | grep ^snd'
<nix_ferret> pokesmot, or themes?
<apokryphos> Plinty: logout, change teh session to KDE, and then login
<pyrad> mats: apt-get remove and install will do?
<quad3d> are you doing it as root? rmmod
<Raybdbomb> ski-worklap i'm on the bootcd, u mean install grub via apt-get? ... maybe you have a site i can look at with instructions?
<thoreauputic> Plinty: did you choose KDE under sessions in the login screen ?
<quad3d> seems like you are still logged on as wheels
<Plinty> I guess not
<pokesmot> nix_ferret anything, just wanna make it look way cool and unwindowsish
<thoreauputic> btw hi apokryphos  :)
<Plinty> I'll try it
<wheels3572> mats, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39493/
<apokryphos> hey ;-)
<thoreauputic> :)
<dave_> anyone, how can i access my samba shares on a win machine? it comes up with a login window, username and password? how do i get rid of that. my details dont work
<mats> wheels3572: just a moment
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wheels3572> quad3d, Yeah that what I log in under
<wheels3572> mats, ok
<leafw> does the mounting of ftp servers work for anyone under gnome? In KDE knoqueror can access them just fine
<mats> pyrad: try doing it and messige me if it dosnt do well
<nix_ferret> pokesmot, If you have a good video card goolge compiz & xgl, if you just want some good themes go to gnome-art.org (i think it is)
<regeya> wish me luck--rebuilt initrd.img, about to try to boot an lvm-volume-as-root install
<ski-worklap> Raybdbomb, i'm not sure exactly what you need to run to install grub on the hard disk, but try grub-install from the commandline (and read its manpage)
<leafw> also, sftp, smb and ssh are just fine. Only FTP doesn't work!
<pokesmot> nix_ferret, cool thanks
<quad3d> alright i have to go to lunch. but ca0106 is your SB audigy card and via82xx is your onboard. someone else can help you w/ disabling via82xx
<Raybdbomb> k thx
<quad3d> once you get that disabled restart alsa and see if it works
<wheels3572> quad3d, ok ty
<mats> wheels3572: 'sudo rmmod via82xx'
<quad3d> rmmod needs to be superuser
<thoreauputic> quad3d: hence the "Sudo"
<wheels3572> mats, I did that get the error msg  ERROR: Module via82xx does not exit in /proc/modules
<pyrad> mats: the re-install seemed to go through fine, not seeing the notifier icon though.
<quad3d> wheels3572, you could insert 'blacklist via82xx' into your /etc/modules and reboot and so lsmod |grep '^snd' again see if via82xx is still loaded
<quad3d> later, going to lunch.
<wheels3572> quad3d,  ok ty
<christian1222> how do i upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<mats> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mats> pyrad: hm.. i have to search the web for this.. just a moment
<christian1222> thanks mats
<mats> christian1222: good luck
<tannerld> when I run glxgears, nothing shows up. how can I fix this? (i use a ati card)
<raiu> bonsoir
<wheels3572> mats, beginning to think it's a lost cause lol getting this sound to work properly lol
<Rookie_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raiu> sorry, thx Rookie_
<ewook> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ewook> woho :)
<mats> wheels3572: its not a lost case - you havnt met the right man to help you.. ask again in a little while and someone surly got an answer
<ski-worklap> how do i get gnome-terminal to exec my .bash_profile on startup?
<pyrad> mats: ok thanks, i'll try to grep around too in meantime.
<ski-worklap> it's not adding ~/bin to my $PATH
<mats> pyrad: ;) im searching like a maniac
<wheels3572> mats, Ok lol.  Well im gonna wait for 1 certain person since they got me on the right track anyway to atleast hearing sound when I play aplay/*up.wav :).
<lewleo> Hola, buenas tardes desde Venezuela
<mats> !es | lewleo
<ubotu> lewleo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<wheels3572> mats,  ty bbl
<mats> what is 'bbl' ?
<Raybdbomb> thx going to reboot and see if that worked
<lewleo> thank mats
<jejh> how should i partition my 120gb drive? thinking bout how much for / and how much for swap / home
<mats> pyrad: sorry, cant help you :-(
<antmazO> how would i install active x
<siv0x> When i try to run wine it says: siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ wine run
<siv0x> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\run.exe": Module not found
<siv0x>  what can i do to fix this?
<mats> could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\run.exe
<siv0x> mats: i know that but..
<ben_> Hello, I have a quick problem i'm trying to figure out, I can't seem to install the SMP kernel for ubuntu
<rbil> siv0x: there is no run.exe in that directory
<rbil> siv0x: what are u trying to do?
<ben_> I use 'apt-get install linux-686-smp' but it doesn't get put in /boot/ or added to my grub list
<siv0x> rbil: yeah - it failed to create that directory, i'm trying to make wine create a fake windows directory so i can run steam : (
<siv0x> rbil: are you familiar with wine?
<rbil> siv0x: installed it yesterday to play with
<rbil> siv0x: installed Photoshop 7 and can run it with wine
<siv0x> rbil: okay. well when i typed "wine run" in konsole it said it failed to create the windows directory.
<mats> wine steam.exe
<siv0x> rbil: then when i typed it again i got that.
<Bradaphraser> hey, I'm having trouble upgrading amarok
<cezeta_> hi all :)
<rbil> siv0x: after installing wine, did u run winecfg ... that's the first thing u should do
<rbil> siv0x: wine winecfg
<Bradaphraser> I've tried following the instructions on the page, and it comes up with an error about no trusted keys
<dave_> anyone, how can i access my samba shares on a win machine? it comes up with a login window, username and password on the win box; how do i get rid of that. my details dont work. the wiki doesnt help
<siv0x> rbil: k it came up.
<Bradaphraser> I told the amarok channel, and they told me to get a different operating system
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Does it seem strange to anyone else that gvm has a function for autorunning files found on removable media at mount but then mounts noexec so the autoruns don't execute?
<pyrad>  /join #rpm
<Bradaphraser> which wasn't what I was hoping to hear
<eitan> hey guys..need help with my laptop touchpad.  the settings aren't loaded up when i reboot, but they are loaded when i log out and log in.  Can anyone help me take xorg.conf apart?
<maul555> woot, i made it....
<mats> baxter_kylie: use chmod ?
<siv0x> rbil: now how can i make it create that directory ?
<arte_> wot do i have to do if my desktop's icons have gone ?
<rbil> dave_: read this ... http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<dave_> ta
<tannerld> when I try setting up dual monitors, and restart x, I get a icky rainbow lined login that is unusable. any help?
<baxter_kylie> mats: Has nothing to do with chmod. I can copy a file off the removable media and run it with no modification.
<arte_> i forced close copying process from cdrom
<oxygenthief> can anyon tell my why my fps so low in ubuntu but fine in windows?The game is tux racer
<arte_> n icons have gone
<arte_> on desktop
<rbil> siv0x: system32 directory should have been created automatically
<thoreauputic> oxygenthief: what card are you using? You probably need ati or nvidia binary drivers?
<arte_> anybody help me ?
<cezeta_> Hello, Im running a 6.06.1 ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 1950. The ubuntu dont start the network (Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit), I read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226114&highlight=2950+ubuntu+network  but I dont understand how to make it :)   anyone can help me?
<jonah1980> hi guys i've installed enlightenment, though the sound works when playing music etc, the mixer control to turn up and down in the e17 dock doesn't do anything, can anyone please help. i'm running edgy
<maul555> can anybody offer me any assistance in getting some video codecs installed??
<arte_> to restore icons on desktop
<raiu> hello, could someone help me please, when I "apt-get install fluxbox", it tells me that the package cant be found
<siv0x> rbil: it didnt create it.. how can i go and create this directory manually?
<rbil> siv0x: u sure? that directory contains all sorts of required files
<siv0x> rbil: yes, it said it failed to create that directory.
<rbil> siv0x: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<cezeta_> join #ubuntu-es
<siv0x> rbil: hrmm.
<siv0x> rbil: after that, then try wine run again?
<rbil> siv0x: go there and see if files/directories are there
<rbil> siv0x: if you can't get there, then something is seriously wrong. try removing and reinstalling wine
<rbil> siv0x: how did u install wine?
<siv0x> rbil: my problem was, i tried to open wine without installing the wine-dev and lib/lib-dev
<cezeta_> please anyone can try to help me please?
<cezeta_> Hello, Im running a 6.06.1 ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 1950. The ubuntu dont start the network (Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit), I read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226114&highlight=2950+ubuntu+network  but I dont understand how to make it :)   anyone can help me?
<rbil> siv0x: don't need wine-dev
<siv0x> rbil: i've already tried removing wine and reinstalling it
<Raybdbomb> meh no luck
<rbil> siv0x: did u install wine using Synaptic?
<eitan> hey guys..need help with a touchpad on Ubuntu 6.10 on a Sony Vaio Laptop.  The settings aren't loaded up when i reboot, but they are loaded when i log out and log in.  Can anyone help me take xorg.conf apart?
<abhinay> My system crashed when iam changing V Terminals
<cryoedge> Greetings, I've looked at all of the URLs on registering a user nick but it's still unclear to me WHERE I can actually register my nick? Help? :)
<siv0x> rbil: yes
<siv0x> rbil: my friend is going to send me his wine<drive_c folder.
<tannerld> when I try setting up dual monitors, and restart x, I get a icky rainbow lined login that is unusable. any help?
<abhinay> It just hangs, when i switch from ctrl+alt+f1 to ctrl+alt+f7, Any suggestions
<rbil> siv0x: well make sure to run wine winecfg so that you can sniff out your directories and hard drive(s)
<rbil> siv0x: his won't match
<siv0x> rbil: how will i change this once i run wine winecfg ?
<Raybdbomb> i installed ubuntu then windows on another partition and it messed up the bootloader, can someone help me get it to load grub on the  ubuntu partition, preferably with dualboot
<dnite> anyone know if there's going to be an 'official' release of firefox 2.0.0.1 for ubuntu?? i tried just actual mozilla firefox build, but it's breaks a few things, like auto spell check and such... would be nice to get an official update through apt...
<rbil> siv0x: it should be obvious on the 'Drives" tab
<Li`lEndian> how can i play music from a windows smb share without copying them to local disk
<Li`lEndian> when i try to open it with amarok it says protocol not supported
<raiu> could someone help me with apt-get please ?
<Raybdbomb> we've got 99 people with questions and 1 with answers
<cezeta_> raiu, what hapends?
<thoreauputic> Li`lEndian: you might need to mount your smb share - see smbfs in synaptic
<raiu> cezeta_: when i "apt-get install fluxbox", it says that it doesnt find the package
<daedra_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thoreauputic> Li`lEndian: and read the wiki on samba
<Li`lEndian> k
<daedra_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<thoreauputic> !samba | Li`lEndian
<Li`lEndian> thanks
<ubotu> Li`lEndian: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cezeta_> you need to find the repository has the package new need and add it to /etc/apt/sources.conf
<siv0x> rbil: is there any other programs to use besides wine, that still work just as good?
<cezeta_> apt-get update
<raiu> its /etc/apt/sources.list, & i already got it
<cezeta_> and then try to install
<thoreauputic> cezeta:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<cezeta_> you made an apt-get update?
<daedra_> !fluxbox | raiu
<ubotu> raiu: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ben_> How on earth do I install the 686-smp kernel? I do the apt-get install linux-686-smp but it doesn't get added to /boot or the grub menu
<rbil> siv0x: if you have a license for a version of Windoze, you can use vmplayer ... works great ... if u have the RAM
<raiu> daedra: i already went there
<thoreauputic> ben42: on edgy the generic kernel does smp by default
<daedra_> orly
<Riot777> anyone has here TV card Winfast TV 2000 XP ?
<cezeta_> raiu, made you an apt-get update?
<rbil> siv0x: that's what I use and have W2K loaded in a vm. But as I said, installed wine yesterday and so far works quite well
<thoreauputic> ben42: in fact so does the 686 kernel on dapper
<ben_> thoreauputic: only one cpu shows up
<raiu> i have just done it & it says: http://e17.sos-sts.com/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<cezeta_> Hello, Im running a 6.06.1 ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 1950. The ubuntu dont start the network (Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit), I read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226114&highlight=2950+ubuntu+network  but I dont understand how to make it :)   anyone can help me?
<raiu> cezeta_: the adress would have changed ?
<nova_2> nova@nova-desktop:~$ wine winecfg
<nova_2> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<cezeta_> change?
<nova_2> whats going on here?
<raiu> i dont know
<cezeta_> you add a new repository and nedd to update the db
<thoreauputic> ben_: then I don't know - as I said both kernels are smp as you will see with  uname -a
<ryan_> hello?
<snowkrash> wow
<mc44> !hi| ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<snowkrash> finally sound works
<Raybdbomb> i installed ubuntu then windows on another partition and it messed up the bootloader, can someone help me get it to load grub on the  ubuntu partition, preferably with dualboot
<ryan_> I have a couple of questions
<snowkrash> amarok did the job
<rambo3>  ./dev/snd/seq is oss not alsa
<ben_> theoreaputic: yeah i'm wondering if its an apt-get screw up because i can't add the normal 686 kernel either
<ryan_> so I want to move to an x86-64 machine
<mc44> ben_: are you on dapper or edgy?
<ryan_> faster math calcs, I think
<ryan_> anyway
<ben_> mc44: edgy
<thoreauputic> ben_: are you on 6.10 edgy ?
<raiu> cezeta_: ok, i try
<snowkrash> i have to admit that installing linux really takes time
<rambo3> nova_2,  install oss alsa
<cezeta_> please, onyone can TRY to help me, oherhaps read the link i say and helps me :)  pleaseeeeeeee
<ryan_> can I install x86 games and run them?
<siv0x> actually
<mc44> ben_: then there is no 686 jkernel, thats why you cant add it
<cezeta_> Hello, Im running a 6.06.1 ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 1950. The ubuntu dont start the network (Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit), I read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226114&highlight=2950+ubuntu+network  but I dont understand how to make it :)   anyone can help me?
<thoreauputic> ben_: the 686 kernel is not in edgy afaik
<ryan_> snowkrash: not if you know what you're doing
<nova_2> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<siv0x> rbil: i just installed steam, but i have to get the fonts.
<snowkrash> slowly :D
<ben_> mc44, thoreaputic: how would i gain SMP support then?
<snowkrash> but i like the softwaer
<maul555> has anybody tried out the ati automated driver installation package that they are now using?
<snowkrash> really rocks
<snowkrash> but i like gnome more
<snowkrash> i used kde first
<thoreauputic> ben_: what does  uname -a  say ?
<rbil> siv0x:  what is steam?
<raiu> cezeta_: its alright for fluxbox, but i still dont manage to install eterm
<ben_> thoreaputic: Linux desktop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<cezeta_> so sorry, i cant help you, :(
<thoreauputic> ben_: I'm betting it says SMP PREEMPT
<raiu> cezeta_: sorry its alright, got it too :) thx
<thoreauputic> ben42: ah - apt-cache search linux generic
<ryan_> wait, so if I were to install an amd64 system, can I run x86 games? mostly I'm interested in americas army
<thoreauputic> ben_: you need the generic kernel i think
<Riot777> anyone installed LIRC on Edgy with leadtek remote control ?
<ben_> thoreauptic: ok so apt-get install linux-generic ?
<exs> guys, what's the highest compresssion method 'archive manager' can do?.. is it tar.gz?
<raiu> cezeta_: u just have to "apt-get install eterm" (for example) to install eterm ? or u have to do something else after that ?
<thoreauputic> ben_: I'm not on edgy atm - do apt-cache search linux generic and install one afterwards or search for it in synaptic
<mc44> ben_: yeah, just apt-get install linux-generic
<ben_> thoreaputic: ok thanks
<Raybdbomb> i installed ubuntu then windows on another partition and it messed up the bootloader, can someone help me get it to load grub on the  ubuntu partition, preferably with dualboot
<thoreauputic> !info linux-generic
<ben_> mc44: alright, its already installed so i'll chose it from the grub
<Raybdbomb> sigh
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<thoreauputic> :)
<Ninjadolph> Hey ! I have some trouble with my sound in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. I dont have any sound and can't find a driver to my onboard or X-fi soundcar. The onboard is a "Realtek 850 7.1channel AC'97 audio codec" and the other card is a "Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series" .. Can any one give me a link to a guide or driver ? (sorry for my english, danish is my no. one ;) )
<pokesmot> Hey, I'm looking for a desktop thing that i saw in a screen shot once and cant remember where or what.  What it was, was just a simple bit of text on the right hand side of the desktop, sort of a ticker that told the time, date, cpu usage, weather, etc ?   anybody know what that is?
<mats> remember, use sudo before apt-get.. 'sudo apt-get install $program'
<thoreauputic> !sound| Ninjadolph
<ubotu> Ninjadolph: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Ninjadolph> Thanks.. I will try that
<tannerld> when I try setting up dual monitors, and restart x, I get a icky rainbow lined login that is unusable. any help?
<raiu> mats: u saying this to me ?
<thoreauputic> pokesmot: conky or gkrellm
<rbil> Raybdbomb: take a look at this ... http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<pokesmot> thoreauputic: cool, thanks
<sovieticool> test
<mats> raiu: mm
<thoreauputic> pokesmot: probably conky - but gkrellm with the invisible theme is similar
<raiu> lol
<animal> Hey does anyone know if Beryl works on an S3 ProSavage8 graphics card? (Old computer =) )
<stopgo> anyone know how I can turn off the slow keys alert that I get every time I hold down shift for 8 seconds?
<thoreauputic> stopgo: under accessibility, from memory
<daedra_> pokesmot: torsmo is also similar to gkrellm and conky
<Raybdbomb> thx rbil, looking now
<sovieticool> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pokesmot> daedra, ok, cool, i apreciate that
<rbil> Raybdbomb: I haven't used it, so can't give u specific help. READ all the docs before using.
<thoreauputic> stopgo: assistive technology perhaps - under system preferences
<Ernz> Hi, why does Bluetooth work on Kubuntu and not on Ubuntu (Gnome)??
<stopgo> hmm... I haven't been able to find accessibility, only Assistive Technology Preferences
<Raybdbomb> rbil: meh i don't think i need another iso... there has to be a way i can do it without that
<animal> Raybdbomb? As in raybdbomb.com?
<stopgo> thoreauputic: Ah, yeah, I've looked there. Can't find anything :(
<Raybdbomb> grub-install /dev/hda
<Raybdbomb> i'll try that :P
<Raybdbomb> yea sup animal
<siv0x> rbil: is there any way i can get a windows font package ?
<thoreauputic> stopgo: it noramlly asks you if you want to turn it on when you hold a key down too long I think?
<eitan> hey guys..need help with a touchpad on Ubuntu 6.10 on a Sony Vaio Laptop.  The settings aren't loaded up when i reboot, but they are loaded when i log out and log in.  Can anyone help me take xorg.conf apart?
<Ernz> Anyone, why does Bluetooth work on Kubuntu and not on Ubuntu (Gnome)?? Does someone have it working at the moment?
<thoreauputic> stopgo: else try delving into gconf-editor
<stopgo> thoreaputic: yeah, the shift key.
<daedra_> eitan: firstly, backup what you have in /etc/xorg.conf
<stopgo> thoreaputic: oh, cool. I'll give that a shot
<thoreauputic> umm gconftool perhaps - or add it to the menu with alacarte
<daedra_> eitan: call it xorg_old.conf or something
<eitan> just did daedra_
<eitan> heh, before i saw your text
<ben_> I just want to thank thoreaputic and mc44 very much, that worked great
<thoreauputic> *cough* no gconf-editor looks right...
<thoreauputic> ben_: :)
<daedra_> eitan: I'm not too sure it's xorg.conf anyway..
<sovieticool> romani ceva pe aci ?
<mc44> ben_: i was just reepeating thoreauputic  :p
<rbil> siv0x: take a look at this ... apparently can install MS corefonts with that app .... http://tsx.nl/index.php?p=winexs
<eitan> yeah
<thoreauputic> ben_: yw thanks for bothering to say thanks - makes a big difference to us :)
<eitan> daedra_: i backed up xorg.conf
<daedra_> eitan: so when you logout/in again the touchpad works?
<stopgo> thoreauputic: ok, thanks. I'm not accustomed to gconf-editor, so I'll have to do a bit of reading
<eitan> daedra_ yes
<ben_> thoreaputic: no problem, i love it when people do it for me too :)
<Ernz> ....anyone, please, bluetooth?
<thoreauputic> stopgo: just be careful to note your changes so you can back them out if you need to
<daedra_> eitan: how about reboots after that? does it 'forget' everything?
<sovieticool> !dc++
<eitan> daedra_ but it doesn't load when i reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> siv0x: possibly u can just dump ttf fonts into ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts  directory
<sovieticool> !dc
<rbil> I haven't yet tried to install fonts in wine
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<daedra_> lol dc
* thoreauputic goes shopping
<sovieticool> !valknut
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 863 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<stopgo> thoreaputic: good call. :)
<thoreauputic> later all - have fun :)
<stopgo> later
<daedra_> WTH is reverse-polish
<Ernz> ....anyone, please, bluetooth?
<eitan> daedra_ it reverts to my ps/2 mouse settings after a reboot, and it loads the touchpad settings after i log out, log back in
<mc44> sovieticool: or dcgui :)
<stopgo> and thanks again
<sovieticool> !dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<sovieticool> thank's mc44
<mats> apt-cache search dc
<daedra_> eitan: that is wierd behaviour - i'm afraid I can't help you on that
<Ernz> Why does Kubuntu have absolutely fantastic Bluetooth support, which works out of the box, and Ubuntu sucks at it?
<animal> Ray I'm getting some 505 error I can't use that Query thing
<Ernz> I thought it was the same underlying OS
<siv0x> rbil: yeah, i'm looking for one a specific font, can you help me look for it?
<eitan> okay
<eitan> thanks anyways :)
<wasabi_> Ernz: Not much UI integration yet.
<Raybdbomb> animal: what query thing
<rbil> siv0x: no, I don't use Windoze
<wasabi_> Ernz: bluetooth works perfectly on Ubuntu... there's just no UI to set it up right.
<animal> Umm PM's
<mats> Ernz: its the programs for gnome that dosnt respond right
<siv0x> rbil: huh?
<animal> It's telling me to register, when I do it says the nick is taken >.<
<Ernz> wasabi_ / mats: So how can I get my bluetooth working on Ubuntu?
<Raybdbomb> animal: register for... my site?
<rbil> siv0x: I don't hav access to Windoze fonts, if that is what u were requesting
<TheJoe> No IRC
<wasabi_> Ernz: What part of your bluetooth?
<siv0x> rbil: yeah
<Raybdbomb> animal: don't register for my site :P
<siv0x> rbil: i have no clue were im gonna find this font..
<Ernz> wasabi_ send to and from a mobile phone.
<rbil> siv0x: google I guess?
<siv0x> i'm looking..
<Raybdbomb> animal: oh yea just choose a diff name then
<Raybdbomb> grin
<animaljoe> Yeah I can't find one that isn't taken
<Ernz> Wasabi_ kubuntu is simple (how it should be) just click on the device, and copy. Receiving is simple to, send from phone, enter passkey when prompted, hey presto. Simple.
<calamari> hi
<animaljoe> Finally
<Raybdbomb> heh
<ianthepetrock> yum, calamari
<ComputinChuck> i'm trying to play battle for wesnoth which uses SDL (i believe) for sound, all the audio is accompanied by a popping, scratchy noise, does anyone have any ideas about this?
<baxter_kylie> Could someone please explain to me how I can autorun an executable on a usb key via g-v-m if g-m mounts the volume noexec? It seems to defeat the purpose.
<mats> Ernz: i use kubunty myself so i cant be helpfull with gnome-stuff :p
<calamari> building a computer for my grandma, wanting to put Linux on it... but she wants to be able to buy/download music (legally).  What are my options?  Dual booting seems like a big pain, and emulation of XP is pretty slow.
<Ernz> mats: there's so much in kubuntu that just makes more sense to implement within ubuntu too, but kubuntu feels awkward intrusive sometimes (Partly because it tries to imitate windows.
<Tomcat_> calamari: You could check if itunes/windows media runs on wine/cedega/crossover...
<PoLL> l
<dancallo> Hello Derrick
<Derrick> Hi
<kennyb0328> anyone  I'm having a prob with screen overflow the workspace on the right.??
<dancallo> How long have you been using ubuntu?
<tannerld> when I try setting up dual monitors, and restart x, I get a icky rainbow lined login that is unusable. any help?
<Ernz> Anyway, if someone knows how to set up Bluetooth in Ubuntu (Gnome) can you please point me in the right direction for the sake of my sanity.
<Ernz> Cheers
<Ernz> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mats> Ernz: (-: kde has come along way with developing ;) it does the job and i use it :p
<mats> Ernz: but i do understand you ;)
<Derrick> Hi :)
<mats> Hello, Derrick
<dancallo> Derrick, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Derrick> For a week, now
<dancallo> About the same here.  I'm using Dapper Drake
<Ernz> mats: I am torn between the two at the moment, I hate gnome to start with, and learned to love it, and then I tried KDE for the first time a week ago and thought it was the mutts nuts, and now it feels stale and cumbersome with a few exceptional advantages (Like hardware management!)
<Derrick> I think it very good
<animaljoe> Does anyone know if Beryl works on an S3 ProSavage8 card?
<dancallo> Same here
<dancallo> Only thing, my sound card was not detected...it's an ISA card.
<wasabi_> Ernz: Ya know, you can manipulate the system to run pieces of both at the same time.
<wasabi_> Ernz: Run KDE's bluetooth daemon stuff, but nautilus/gnome-panel/etc
<rbil> tannerld: you'll need to find a working xorg.conf file setup for dual monitors with your particular video driver
<Ernz> wasabi_ I tried running KDE's bluetooth on Ubuntu, but it was very buggy as it relies heavily on Konqueror
<wasabi_> Ahh.
<rbil> tannerld: google for it
<wasabi_> That's unfortunate.
<Derrick> cya
<dancallo> bye
<JAyRULE> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Raybdbomb> alright gunna try some stuff, this room has been no help so far :P
<mats> Ernz: you grow to love KDE ;) i used gnome in redhat 6.2 or something :p
<Ernz> wasabi_: it was a shame indeed. The main issue was with sending things TO the PC, as it requires utilisation of a passkey dialog, which never appeared.
<[ITA] Stormcrow> Hi anyone have this problem? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<dmc_> How would i go about starting KDE instead of Gnome?
<Ernz> AND ANOTHER THING! Why is it that KDE and Gnome BOTH register 1024x768 as my maximum resolution?! Why must I resort to text-editing a complex system file or running a config script from the shell to make it "Just work"....?
<Derrick> Hi
<JAyRULE> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tritium> Ernz: no need to yell
<daedra_> !pen0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pen0r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ernz> tritium: Sorry, very emotional issue for me.
<[ITA] Stormcrow> Hi anyone have this problem? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<fmachado> dmc_ if you have both installed then you can choose one in login interface (first graphical login interface after boot)
<JAyRULE> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rizo_> hi
<AlexC_> morning all
<rizo_> i need help with some partitions
<JAyRULE> !GParted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<animaljoe> Eek it's Alex!
<rizo_> i accidently deleted my logical ntfs partitions how can i recover the data
<dmc_> fmachado: does a default ubuntu installation have both?
<[ITA] Stormcrow> Hi anyone have this problem? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<AlexC_> animaljoe: hehe :P
<JAyRULE> !QTParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about QTParted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fmachado> dmc_, nope. only gnome.
<mats> Ernz: you just make the config-script run automaticly when you start kde
<ente> hey i just installed proftpd on ubuntu but how can i denie the systemuser the ftp connection???
<JAyRULE> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<AlexC_> rizo_: ouch!
<mats> Ernz: thats not a problem ;)
<Ernz> mats: I'm back with Gnome :)
<rizo_> i accidently deleted my logical ntfs partitions how can i recover the data.. the partition record does not display it shows unalocated
<rizo_> its very important
<[ITA] Stormcrow> Hi anyone have this problem? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<rizo_> please
<AlexC_> rizo_: calm down calm down you asked it like less than a min ago. you could use Gparted?
<tritium> [ITA] Stormcrow: please stop repeating
<rizo_> i only need to recover the data
<AlexC_> rizo_: Hum,
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: I'm checking.
<rizo_> it was whitin an extended partition
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: When do you get it? Is anything not working correctly?
<[ITA] Stormcrow> thz 1000 :=
<rizo_> if that helps
<AlexC_> rizo_: I honestly don't have many ideas, but you could try creating a new logical partition with gparted....I don't know though, that could mess everything else up
<[ITA] Stormcrow> when i use a 3d application
<[ITA] Stormcrow> for esample the command glxgears -printfps
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: Graphics card?
<gaten> anyone using linux on a laptop w/ a wireless pcmcia card?
<spatula> question: can i install ubuntu on a partition on my SLAVE DRIVE, or only on my MASTER?
<spatula> if i'm going for a dualboot
<ente> does somebody know how ot denie systemuser ftp connection at ubuntu proftopd?
<Tomcat_> spatula: You can install it anywhere, also on slave.
<AlexC_> spatula: you can do slave
<rizo_> yes that the problem
<Tomcat_> ente: Probably somewhere in /etc/proftpd.conf
<ente> i mean proftpd server
<mats> gaten: many
<Riyonuk> Is there something like Tiny Ubuntu?
<mats> gaten: what is your problem?
<[ITA] Stormcrow> If i write glxgears -printfps the output is: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<[ITA] Stormcrow> 14044 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2788.128 FPS
<Lunch> what's the simplest way to enable dual monitor support?
<Riyonuk> Minimal install or something
<AlexC_> Riyonuk: Server install disk?
<gaten> gaten:  nothing yet. but im going to be buying a pcmcia card soon, and was wondering what kind to get. id like as little hassel as possible
<AlexC_> Riyonuk: that lets you install anythign you want, afaik
<Derrick> Hi, I was wondering if someone can help me, Why does firefox close when i try to go to lots of website?
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: I get the same for visual 0x4b with Intel onboard graphics... doesn't seem to matter though.
<mc44> !minimal | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: And no idea how to fix it. If you don't have any problems, just ignore it. :o
<[ITA] Stormcrow> I use a intel onboard graphic
<daedra_> :( I have a glxgears -printfps of 703
<[ITA] Stormcrow> ok I ignore it :P
<gaten> mats:  could you suggest a card to me?
<Tomcat_> daedra_: glxgears is no benchmark :)
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: I guess that comes with the fact that Intel graphics doesn't have all OpenGL features...
<AlexC_> gaten: 5 of spades? 6 of clubs?
<Tomcat_> [ITA] Stormcrow: What board is that, just out of curiosity? 950?
<absurde> hello everybody
<[ITA] Stormcrow> i915
<gaten> AlexC_:  hehe. pcmcia wireless card
<monk_rock> can anyone point me to somewhere a noobie can learn how to use samba to file share and use a network printer?
<JAyRULE> how do i format a harddrive?
<[ITA] Stormcrow> it's similar at 950
<gaten> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Riyonuk> But I dont want to run a server...
<AlexC_> hello absurde
<absurde> I have a problem with X resolution
<malt> what is a good burning software for linux ubuntu to burn .avi movies to a DVD, that converts the .avi movie and burns
<munkay> hi all. can someone help me w/ some setup issues w/ eclipse+tomcat5.5?
<person51090> I want to install Ubuntu on a slave drive.  would that work?  I'll have windows on the master.  Will the slave be checked for an OS for dualboot?
<rambo3> the no such thing
<mattk02> can someone help me? my hard drive wont format is there anything that can be done to fix it?
<Ernz> mat/wasabi_: I now use the "Bluetooth File Sharing 0.8.0" client to receive bluetooth files, but is there a way of making it sit in the background, hidden on the notification area?
<munkay> mattk02: how are you trying to format it
<AlexC_> person51090: yes, you asked before.
<Tomcat_> person51090: If you install Ubuntu, it will try to find Windows and make it dualboot automatically. You should install Windows *first*.
<person51090> ok
<plyp_pir8signul> mattk02: ya, tell us what you typed and what the error message said
<mattk02> munkay: i cant do it thru xp install or with gparted
<person51090> then it'll edit my windows files
<gaten> JAyRULE:   man mke2fs
<person51090> and install some sort of a dualboot program on my MASTER?
<Riyonuk> Tomcat_, thanks, I was about to ask that
<absurde> when i modify xorg.conf, xrandr's out, do not give me resolutions i want
<daedra_> ok! ive dont my 3 good deeds on IRC helping today - im out
<plyp_pir8signul> mattk02: so you're in the middle of trying to install ubuntu?
<munkay> mattk02: any error msgs ?
<fmachado> absurde, pastebin your xorg.conf
<AlexC_> person51090: the "dualboot" program is Grub, you install it to the MBR, or another location to any hard drive..... I think, correct me if I'm wrong someone!
<cld2> if I have an amd64 box what kernel image should I be using?
<mattk02> plyp_pir8signul: windows says its not xp compatible and i use gparted which formats but it still shows up blank
<Riyonuk> AlexC_This 8mb ubuntu, must I be connected to the internet for it to work? Usually I install ubuntu and then configure internet..
<person51090> it won't come up onless it's on the master
<person51090> because only the master is checked for OSs at boot
<AlexC_> person51090: Grub is installed when you install Ubuntu
<gaten> cld2:  dont install 64bit kernel, pain in the butt. use the linux-k7.
<person51090> that'll install with my windows files, on the master drive
<fmachado> cld2, look for a SMP kernel
<ente> can't ping ubuntu server by hostname but i typed at the server hostname and showed me the correct hostname?
<ubuntuuser> i have me a drive mounted at /home/matt/data, how do i give myself read/write permissions? tried using chmod, just not sure how to use it
<AlexC_> Riyonuk: Erm I didn't give you the link to it, but I would assume you'll need to be connected to the internet as it downloads installtion files
<mattk02> no its my secondary hard drive but it wont format in either ubuntu or windows install
<mattk02> no error messages
<Riyonuk> AlexC_ thats kinda lame >_>
<JAyRULE> cool, thanks gaten
<Maheanuu> I am wanting to download and install mdadm in my new box....  Which flavor should I download for Dapper RPM or Tarball
<gaten> mattk02:  there has to be a message, or else it would format
<Riyonuk> Ubuntu is doing what I hated windows for...cant remove all the programs
<gaten> JAyRULE:  np
<AlexC_> Riyonuk: I could be wrong, you may set the connection first I don't know - never tried it
<minerale> ok, this is a stupid question, but what is the difference between running debian testing vs ubuntu `server` -- what added benefits are there ?
<ubuntuuser> how do i give myself read/write permissions?
<AlexC_> Riyonuk: hey it's only 8MB, not exactly a big file to download and try, so - go ahead =)
<mattk02> gaten: well i use gparted which shows that it formatted but if i close and reopen gparted it shows blank hd again
<minerale> I mean isn't ubuntu just for end users -- mostly improvements on that front ?
<gaten> ubuntuuser:  for what? the command in question is chmod
<ExploWare[NL] > can somebody help me? I have troubles with installing ubuntu from a debootstrap at the point of installing a bootloader
<plyp_pir8signul> mattk02: does it make partitions?
<LinTux> I want to install via terminal Apache2, php5, CGI, mysql what command should I use as I seem to remember that you can install the lot in one go?
<fmachado> ubuntuuser, chmod u+rw _file-name_
<Riyonuk> AlexC_ I dont want it to ruin my partitons cause it cant finish its install
<ubuntuuser> i have a drive mounted at /home/matt/data, how do i make it so the whole dir is read/write?
<gaten> mattk02:  did you try unmounting it, formatting, then remounting it?
<AlexC_> LinTux: sudo apt-get install prog1 prog2 prog3 prog4
<cld2> gaten, fmachado: I dont have dual core but im just wondering if the linux-image-generic for 6.10 is the right one to be using. thanks.
<fmachado> !chmod | ubuntuuser
<ubotu> ubuntuuser: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ExploWare[NL] > my /dev/ is not populated with the harddisks, and I think I need /dev/hdd2
<mattk02> plyp_pir8signul: well it did last night now i open gparted and its not even showing :S
<ubuntuuser> fmachado, what is the command?
<sybec> Hello.
<Ernz> ANYONE: Is there a way of hiding selected icons within the Notification Area? Thanks.
<gaten> cld2:  umm, it might be. im using drapper w/ linux-k7, but ive heard that edgy will work with generic. but u should ask someone else to be sure
<AlexC_> Ernz: in Gnome? I don't think so
<fmachado> chmod u+rw _file-name_
<skarface> is there a boot option to skip the livecd and just install?
<ubuntuuser> yes, but i want the whole dir to be rw
<mattk02> gaten: havent tried yet im new to ubuntu...truly a suse man myself
<ubuntuuser> will that work?
<gaten> mattk02:  try fdisk. remove the partition and add it again
<snowkrash> whats the bst way to make an image when all is installed
<AlexC_> skarface: for that you'll need the Alternate installer
<plyp_pir8signul> mattk02: is it booted with the Ubuntu livecd right now?
<LinTux> alexC: cheers m8
<Ernz> AlexC: It would be really useful
<skarface> AlexC_: ah ok. thanks.
<snowkrash> a image i can rescue if something goes wrong
<plyp_pir8signul> mattk02: is this a brand new drive?  totally empty?
<mattk02> plyp_pir8signul: im on my 40gb hard drive on ubuntu install
<JAyRULE> shit! i accidentally deleted the panel at the bottom of the screen... how do i get it back?
<ente> how to set hostname correct at ubuntu server?
<JAyRULE> lol
<ubuntuuser> fmachado, i want the whole /home/Matt/Data dir to be read/write for me, how can i do that
<ExploWare[NL] > ANYONE: my /dev/ is not populated with the harddisks, and I think I need /dev/hdd2 to install grub
<AlexC_> JAyRULE: don't swear. right click on an existing panel and go New Panel
<fmachado> ubuntuuser, "chmod -R u+rw _directory-name_" (recursive: directory and all files inside)
<munkay> LinTux: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<munkay> LinTux: which cgi are you looking for? php-cgi ? or mod_cgi for apache ?
<gaten> ExploWare[NL] :  explain a little more. is your drive IDE or SATA?
<ExploWare[NL] > my /dev is populated with other devices
<munkay> can someone help me w/ configuring tomcat for eclipse w/ edgy ?
<ExploWare[NL] > I'm installing from a debootstrap
<munkay> i'm using the packages from the repo: eclipse* + tomcat5.5
<mattk02> plyp_pir8signul: no it was my secondary hard drive 200gb but now its playing games on me...it wont even show up now in ubuntu, last night it did
<LinTux> munkay: which is the nome php-cgi or mod-cgi
<ExploWare[NL] > IDE harddisk, installed allready a lot of stuff to it
<LinTux> munkay: Sorry I meant which is the norm
<ubuntuuser> ?fmachado, tried that, didn't work, ended up, i used chmod -R 777 /home/Matt/Data, it worked. maybe it has something to do with i am using fc6
<munkay> LinTux: depends what you want. if you want cgi to run php then u need php-cgi
<mattk02> gaten: wouldnt windows xp setup be using fdisk in its partition setup anyway?
<fmachado> munkay, you should try #eclipse or #tomcat ... :)
<ExploWare[NL] > its visible in the /dev/ from the livecd, but not when I chroot
<munkay> ah. thx :) i thought it was an edgy specific q.
<zdzichu> hi, how can I enable suid priv-dropping in kismet? I know, that ubuntu deb package has this option disable, but I don't know how to turn it on when I'm trying to compile it on my own, any ideas?
<munkay> thx :)
<Riyonuk> Im on windows now because 6.10 didnt work with my network, something about DNS, is this a bug in 6.10? What about Dapper?
<LinTux> is their a GUI for Apache 2
<kennyb0328> anyone  Since I installed ubuntu, my screen falls off the right side of the display, no matter what size I set the display to.  Anyone know why?  Firefox is my browser.
<ubuntuuser> how can i 'register' a name for the freenode network? i have to to be able to join #fedora
<LinTux> What is the best GUI for mysql server
<gaten> mattk02:  probably. but their method didn't work, so try yours. it could also be a bad drive/connected. i know thats what was screwing up my sata disk the other day
<AlexC_> ubuntuuser: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<AlexC_> ubuntuuser: this is Ubuntusupport, not freenode/irc support
<JAyRULE> AlexC_ okay, how do i get it back to what it was before... where it shows xchat and firefox at the bottom...
<ubuntuuser> ah, i know, didn't know where else to go
<mattk02> gaten: i know i had a bad drive before and i used some windows repair tool that fixed some bad sectors and my hard drive was good again
<ExploWare[NL] > gaten: is it posible I need to (re)start udev or do a mount of my /dev from the livecd to the /dev for my chroot?
<munkay> LinTux: try mysql-client. its command line.
<AlexC_> LinTux: I'd say phpMyAdmin
<n2diy> Riyonuk: DNS is a network service, it is external to your install, does 6.10 work otherwise?
<Riyonuk> Yup
<AlexC_> JAyRULE: that'll be your Window list applet,
<n2diy> Well fire it up, and lets setup for DNS servers.
<Riyonuk> Just internet is extremely slow
<Riyonuk> I gotta re-download it
<gaten> mattk02:  hmm. what are u trying to format the fs as? fat32?
<AlexC_> JAyRULE: right click on the Panel, Add To Panel -> Window List
<JAyRULE> AlexC_ ahhhh! okay got it! thanks man!
<AlexC_> JAyRULE: your welcome =)
<n2diy> Riyonuk: Without DNS the internet won't work, but we can set it up.
<LinTux> alexC & munkay, Many thanks, happy new year
<AlexC_> LinTux: happy new year =)
<gaten> ExploWare[NL] :  ooh chroot. um, that's probably the problem.
<NoGoo> Suggestions for a terminal with two windows?
<munkay> LinTux: happy new year
<mattk02> gaten: anything as long as i can get my hard drive back its 2 month old IDE 200gb
<munkay> LinTux: hope it helped solve your problem
<pradeepvglughyd> i had to install windows again on my machine the grub doesnt load please tell me how to reinstall grub safely
<nix_ferret> Any one have any luck getting Duke3D to work in linux?
<gaten> mattk02:  try removing it in fdisk, then adding it again. then format it to ext3 or something.
<LinTux> alexC: when I go to phpMyadmin I get this error (phpMyAdmin - Error
<LinTux> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation) any ideas
<mattk02> gaten: ok thx ill try that if i can get fdisk to start from a cd
<fmachado> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mattk02> gaten: DriveRepair is a utility for remote hard drive repair (Internet-based repair). It's non-invasive and we resurrect your drive so your system BIOS can see the drive again.
<AlexC_> LinTux: sudo apt-get install php-mysql
<AlexC_> LinTux: I think :P
<AlexC_> LinTux: no - php4-mysql or php5-mysql
<gaten> mattk02:  hmm. remote repair sounds like a bad idea w/ hdds, but ok. any linux cd will have fdisk
<ExploWare[NL] > ANYONE: how do I populate /dev/ in a chroot?
<Riyonuk> n2diy, exactly...so help me from windows I guess because I cant boot into linux and get on xchat
<munkay> pradeepvglughyd: boot using a live cd and re-install grub
<idlemind> riyonuk: good chroot howto: search openssh's mailing lists for chroot
<mattk02> gaten: what about ubuntu cd ?
<n2diy> Riyonuk: I don't know how to do it in windows, I haven't used that in seven years.
<AlexC_> LinTux: are you trying to setup a LAMP server?
<LinTux> alexc: that worked fine, but what username and password do i use
<gaten> mattk02:  yep
<AlexC_> LinTux: hold on,
<idlemind> riyonuk: i forgot to bookmark it otherwise i would just give it to you ^^
<mattk02> gaten: run it in ubuntu then?
<christian1222> i have a problem with using the 6.10 boot disk on my laptop. When i put the disk in and boot the computer, it automatically says this is the live cd for Ubuntu, and never shows me the menu to install ubuntu
<gaten> mattk02:  yep that'll work. just make sure you don't delete the wrong partition
<frying_fish> christian1222: thats because to install from that disk you have to launch the install thing from the desktop when it has booted
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , you should follow this HOWTO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<mattk02> gaten: haha its not on the cd i looked
<kadk> AALA LALALA ALAH LA LA ALLALA
<AlexC_> LinTux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tritium> kadk: stop
<pradeepvglughyd> munkay: how do i do that i mean which live cd
<K1GPL> i just changed monitors, and the previous settings were ouit of range for the new monitor.  what do i do to adapt to the new monitor?
<n2diy> Riyonuk: If you can boot into Ubuntu, click on system-admin-networking, select dial up connection, and then add the new info., you'll need to contact your ISP to find out what there DNS servers are.
<kadk> tritium, you know what im talkin about?
<Riyonuk> idlemind...what? n2diy, I mean you tell me how to do it in windows, I remmber, and then I log into ubuntu
<munkay> pradeepvglughyd: any live cd. knoppix. ubuntu. ... any of them.
<idlemind> ok quick question: my vstftpd default umask is 022 that gives me: rw------- permissions; i want rw-rw---- what umask for that?
<Riyonuk> n2diy, I dont use dial-up ,I connect to an AP
<noelferreira> lupine_85: how can i see if my xgl session is ok?
<fmachado> K1GPL, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jef_> if
<christian1222> frying_fish: you mean i have to use the cd to boot linux, then install it?
<jef_> Indeed;)
<frying_fish> christian1222: for the "default" desktop cd, not the alternate one, then yes.
<n2diy> Riyonuk: Ok, there is a network connection there too, but I'm not familiar with that.
<K1GPL> fmachado:  there isnt an auto configure / hardware detection service i can run?
<noelferreira> lupine_85: can i use open drivers from ATI and AIGLX with my graphic card (ATI Radeon Xpress 200 M) ?
<gaten> mattk02:  what os are you on right now?
<tux3> i need ubuntu es. Where is ?
<mattk02> ubuntu latest
<tritium> tux3: #ubuntu-es
<christian1222> frying_fish: does the alternate allow me to install without booting from live cd?
<fmachado> K1GPL, sorry. I dont know the "easy" way :p
<siv0x> christian1222: yes just boot the LiveCD, and on your desktop will be an "Install" icon, click that - then everything is pretty much step by step.
<mattk02> gaten: ubuntu latest
<steigerwald> hey
<frying_fish> christian1222: yes, but if you aleady have the live cd, save the dwonload and just install from that.
<steigerwald> just wondering where i extract perl files if i have python2.5 installed
<gaten> mattk02:  then you have it. go into the terminal and type fdisk /dev/hda or whatever drive it is
<K1GPL> fmachado:  thanks, i will find the specs for the monitor online and hack xorg as your suggest then, i appreciate your help
<Riyonuk> hmm
<plyp_pir8signul> NetworkManager problem:   I'm on Ubuntu 6.10 and my gnome network manager applet says "No network devices have been found", but yesterday it was properly finding both my ethernet card and my wireless.  both cards are currently functional and i can see stuff with ifconfig, and i'm on IRC right now using the wireless card after manually using iwconfig.  Any ideas why NetworkManager (nm-applet) doesn't see any network d
<plyp_pir8signul> evices?
<christian1222> frying_fish: ok, ill try that, my cdrom sounds like its killing itself when it tries to boot though
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado:  thnx, maybe that will help
<christian1222> siv0x: thanks
<LinTux> alexC: I will try to get that sorted, no default user and password then?
<christian1222> frying_fish: thanks
<mattk02> gaten: would love to if it recognized my hard drive lol but i did find fdisk
<snowkrash> how can i save on a windows hd drive
<n2diy> K1GPL: You'll need the make and model of your video card too.
<steigerwald> snowkrash:you have to partition your drive
<snowkrash> i can watch the items but it tells me im not the owner or dont have rights to save
<snowkrash> another items
<siv0x> christian1222: Np : )
<snowkrash> why partition?
<steigerwald> i though you ment on the install
<AlexC_> snowkrash: is the hard driev NTFS or FAT32?
<gaten> mattk02:  fdisk -l doesnt show it? try it manually. like fdisk /dev/hda
<K1GPL> n2diy   the video card hasn't changed, i will just leave it as is in xorg now
<snowkrash> yes
<emo_> how can I update my system for 6.10 using the terminal...?
<snowkrash> it is
<fmachado> K1GPL, IIRC dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help
<AlexC_> snowkrash: well which lol, NTFS or FAT32
<snowkrash> ntfs
<Riyonuk> plyp_pir8signul, right click it, make sure the checks are there
<K1GPL> fmachado:  that does sound familiar, now that you mention it :)
<snowkrash> :)
<Plinty> is there a tutorial on how to run 32bit programs on 64 bit ubuntu? Or can someone teach me or help a little bit? The error I get is error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64, I figured that I have to force it to use 32 bit sdl library, but I have no idea how to do that
<AlexC_> snowkrash: ok, NTFS write support is...well, unstable - it's best if teh hard drive was FAT32,
<n2diy> K1GPL: You will be prompted for it, I don't know whether the old info. is retained or not?
<plyp_pir8signul> Riyonuk: ya, it has "Enable Networking" and it's checked
<cld2> can anyone explain to me how to get the nvidia drivers working with 6.10? I follow the directions but it keeps telling me "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."  thanks.
<fmachado> Plinty, follow this HOWTO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<snowkrash> that doesnt my question
<steigerwald> snowkrash:http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<mattk02> gaten: fdisk unable to open /dev/hdb
<snowkrash> thanks
<christian1222> i get this error everytime when i try to boot 6.10 from live-cd: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357566
<emo_> I have in my pc breezy and I stacked with it I mean for some reason I can#
<mattk02> gaten: i see the hd in device manager
<steigerwald> snow:you cant read/write to a NFTS drive, but the workaround is on taht website.
<lupine_85> noelferreira: an 'r200' type card? Possibly
<emo_> I have in my pc breezy and I stacked with it I mean for some reason I can't update my system...
<AlexC_> steigerwald: you can read from a NTFS drive
<gaten> mattk02:  you probably need to close everything else thats accessing it (like gparted, or device manager)
<steigerwald> read/writeable is what i meant :/
<plyp_pir8signul> Riyonuk: any idea where NM reads the info from?
<deepsa> you can write to ntfs too with the new ntfs-3g
<Riyonuk> hmm
<Riyonuk> no :p
<noelferreira> should i try it lupine_85?
<plyp_pir8signul> Riyonuk: like /sys or something?
<plyp_pir8signul> heh
<deepsa> Riyonuk, you can i use it
<fmachado> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<steigerwald> how is python on the 6.10 release?
<Riyonuk> ?
<Riyonuk> deepsa, wtf
<lupine_85> noelferreira: there should be a list of supported cards $somewhere
<deepsa> Riyonuk, ??
<AlexC_> deepsa: I think he was revering to plyp_pir8signul
<trev__> does anyone know how to set a file default opening program in nautilus?
<AlexC_> s/revering/refering
<deepsa> AlexC_, thanks
<plyp_pir8signul> i tried stracing nm-applet but it's all full of gnome font garbage
<deepsa> Riyonuk, *aploigies*
<mattk02> gaten: still no luck...sign
<mattk02> sigh**
<Riyonuk> oh I see
<gaten> mattk02:  hmm. try a live cd or something. and make sure bios can see it
<Riyonuk> plyp_pir8signul, I wouldnt know...thats why Im in windows right now T_T
<deepsa> who want to have full read and write support to ntfs partitions. in linux we have it now
<gaten> mattk02:  if that doesnt work, try changing the connector
<noelferreira> lupine_85: RV370
<noelferreira>     *
<noelferreira>       Radeon Xpress 200M
<noelferreira>     *
<noelferreira>       Radeon X300
<deepsa> noelferreira, use the pastebin
<AlexC_> noelferreira: paste bin :P
<fmachado> !pastebin | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cld2> anyone have the nvidia drivers working with 6.10 ?
<AlexC_> I like it when we tell someone to use Pastebin, we probably spam the channel more by telling them to use Pastebin hehe
<imbecile> how do i add a new login screen? I have found one i'd like and am ready to install
<mattk02> gaten: ill try that i will return...
<Music_Shuffle> AlexC_, nah.  Some of the pastes are pages long.
<fmachado> AlexC_ :D
<steigerwald> anyone familiar with python and ubuntu?
<noelferreira> anyone knows if i can use AIGLX with Radeon Xpress 200M (RV370)?
<deepsa> yeah
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | steigerwald
<ubotu> steigerwald: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<steigerwald> haha
<deepsa> [gen2] niki, ubuntu? what happened
<steigerwald> where would i extract a python module to use with python 2.5
<imbecile> how do i switch login screens?
<christian1222> what is a good application to run on ubuntu that is similar to microsoft money?
<n2diy> steigerwald: are you from coal country?
<deepsa> the gdm greeter imbecile
<steigerwald> n2diy: no why
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: I did not get it working with that
<quad3d> christian1222, gnucah
<quad3d> gnucash
<n2diy> steigerwald: I moved there, and that is a common name around here.
<steigerwald> n2diy: PA arena?
<christian1222> quad3d: thanks, i found that, just wanted some recommendations
<ExploWare[NL] > my grub keeps complaining: CHROOT-root@ubuntu:/$ grub-install /dev/hdd
<ExploWare[NL] > /dev/hdd does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<imbecile> deepsa, can i get that in synaptic?
<steigerwald> area*
<n2diy> steigerwald: Yep, Carbon County
<deepsa> imbecile, it's in each and every gnome. just go to administration > login screen setup
<aztek> Is there a way to start the install process without waiting for the LiveCD to load
<steigerwald> n2: im from bucks.
<imbecile> deepsa, thanks
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , do you wanna boot into a chroot?
<n2diy> steigerwald: Roger that.
<deepsa> imbecile, np
<n2diy> steigerwald: do you belong to any LUGs?
<steigerwald> n2diy: no not really
<steigerwald> n2diy:im up in carbon county alot actually. blue moutnain
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: yes, I'm doing a fresh install, booted the liveCD, but when I use the regular installation, it hangs everyime at 29% or 34%, so I wanted to do it via a debootstrap installation
<n2diy> steigerwald: ok, the Lehigh Valley LUG is a good group and roger on Blue Mt.
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: so, yes, I need to boot it.
<mattk02> gaten: The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401.
<mattk02> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , step 4 must be executed outside from chroot
<steigerwald> im trying to run a perl file, how would i go about this?
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to get quicktime working in ubuntu?
<qwertydrow> Is there any way to manually change the DMA mode on a SATA drive? (I am having some stability issues)
<mattk02> gaten: fdisk sees it now but wants a command from me
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , pastebin "mount" output pls
<n2diy> steigerwald: is it a file you wrote, or someone else wrote?
<steigerwald> n2diy:someone else wrote it
<n2diy> steigerwald: ok, hang on it has been a while since I played with perl, I'm not even sure I have it installed here?
<steigerwald> n2diy:thanks
<mattk02> n2diy:  i got my hd to show in fdisk what should i do just format it ?
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: see your private
<mattk02> gaten: you there??
<monk_rock> how do i configure samba so i can see the network printer?
<fmachado> !swat
<mattk02> anyone there that knows fdisk?
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mnoir> mattk02: ya might try just askin'
<fmachado> mattk02, use cfdisk
<mattk02> fmachado: whats the difference
<fmachado> mattk02, execute and you'll see
<mattk02> well my hard drive has 30801 cylinders and fdisk said it should be 1024
<mnoir> mattk02: i think it says that it MIGHT be a problem.  Am i mistaken?
<fmachado> mattk02, cfdisk is a curses-based disk partition table manipulator for Linux. cfdisk tries to read the current partition table from the disk drive. It is functionally identical to fdisk, but with a graphical user interface (GUI). Although the GUI is intended to make cfdisk easier to use, some system administrators prefer the straight-forward approach of fdisk.
<mattk02> well it explains why i cant see my hard drive in xp install or format it proper;y
<mattk02> fmachado: enough said i like gui
<mattk02> cfdisk doesnt see my other hard drive
<kitche> mattk02: it won't unless you tell xfdisk about it cfdisk /dev/<drive>
<mattk02> thought so thx kitche
<fmachado> mattk02 http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/IBM7248-HOWTO/cfdisk.html
<Czarnas>  /msg NickServ set passwd
<mattk02> so should i delete the partition, create then format or just format?
<kitche> xfdisk/cfdisk
<siv0x> Okay, I installed Steam (on wine) My games are now updating.  but yet when I type any wine cmd such as wine run it gives me an error like this: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\run.exe": Module not found
<hav0x> in ubuntu (livecd) what writes the xorg.conf every time it boots and how can i tweak it? i'm remastering a 6.10 livecd and cant find it anywhere.
<siv0x> Anyone know how to fix this?
<netboix> Could anyone help me on where to start if my 6.10 system is just locking up and freezing (i dual boot and windows can run fine) it happens at random times and nothing seems to be triggering (that i the beginner can seem to figure out) how or what should i do to find the root of the cause?
<_Adramelech_> Siv0x: wine nameofyourfile.exe
<n2diy_> My box just crashed, how can I diagnose why?
<_Adramelech_> n2diy: Reading logs on /var/log
<rambo3> netboix, check your logs
<netboix> rambo3: and what would i be looking for?
<DigitalNinja> What's the best way to get/install libdvdcss and W32codec
<siv0x> Adramelech: Yes.. but what would it be if i want to just tamper with wine?
<AlexC_> DigitalNinja: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss w32codec
<fmachado> hav0x, http://www.google.com/search?q=customize+ubuntu+livecd
<mattk02> fmachado: should i delete my partition the create and format or just format it?
<rambo3> netboix, errors most probobly acpi
<KenSentMe> How can i see what app uses a certain port?
<oxygenthief> can anyone tell me if it is possible to install the via/s3g drivers
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: I pasted my 'mount' from my chroot aswell as my livecd-boot output in a private window
<_Dan> hi, i just installed ubuntu yesterday and tried mounting one of my sata drives, and it says that I don't have the permission necessary to view its contents. i'm guessing it's because root owns the folder?
<hav0x> fmachado g thx
<hav0x> like i didn't do that already
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , I didn't receive anything :(
<netboix> rambo3: so the acpid file?
<dimissss> hi
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , http://pastebin.ca
<DigitalNinja> AlexC_: You can only do that if your sources list has a repository that includes libdvdcss w32codec
<hav0x> my issue is with the X.org configuration onboot
<GhostFreeman> I don't see the Disk Manager in Gnome
<rambo3> netboix, syslog , check dmesg
<ExploWare[NL] > oh, pastebin, I didn't know that, I did it in a IRC private, but privatebin will come now :D
<fmachado> mattk02, do you wanna change partition type (e.g. from NTFS to FAT32)?
<oxygenthief> can anyone tell me if it is possible to install the via/s3g drivers for my video card
<_Adramelech_> GhostFreeman: are you on edgy?
<netboix> rambo3: and what should i be looking for in it?
<n2diy_> _Adramelech_: The last entry in messages before the crash is "failed op code was : unknown".  Not very useful. :/
<mattk02> fmachado: its fat32 id prefer ntfs but i have to get the hd to function properly lol
<kitche> oxygenthief: xorg has via video drivers
<_Adramelech_> n2diy: :/
<dimissss> i have got a problem, at the moment i have got ubuntu on my hdd... i want to uninstall linux and then install windows to install ubuntu again, my problem is now that win installer cant find my hdd because of the ext3 partition does someone know a sollution?
<x-r00t-x> r
<Chrisid> I want to use the -S option of mkfs.ext2 to recover an accidentally formatted ext2 hd to ntfs, i need to 'specify the correct filesystem  block size', how could i find that out?
<davidwinter> hi all
<_Adramelech_> n2diy: when exactly the system crashed?
<n2diy_> steigerwald: you still want to play with perl?
<netboix> dimissss: you shouldn be able to use the ubuntu partitioner to just wipe the hd and leave unpartitioned
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: its there
<DigitalNinja> what's the story on packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
<GhostFreeman> _Adramelech_: yes
<davidwinter> can anyone recommend an app that I can extract episodes from a DVD I've made into separate video files?
<davidwinter> on my Mac, I use Handbrake
<fmachado> mattk02, if you will not change the partition type then just format :)
<davidwinter> but I'm looking for something similar
<dimissss> netboix but my hdd is then ext3 and windows install cd doesnt recognize the hdd
<mattk02> fmachado: i got that done but should i mark the hard drive as bootable or no?
<_Adramelech_> GhostFreeman: The disk manager on preferences menu got removed on edgy.
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , now I see :)
<GhostFreeman> ah. I see
<GhostFreeman> where is it located now?
<netboix> dimissss: you should be able to wipe all partitions with gpartition i think
<_Adramelech_> Ghostfreeman: I think you can get it from repos, or use disk usage analyzers on accesories menu
<Zalbor> I'm having trouble with ubuntu.beryl-project.org. My web browser can find it, but I can't ping it and synaptic can't find it either (and it needs to). All over sites I tried are OK...
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<Zalbor> The site's owner said it works fine, and other people have no problem either.
<plyp_pir8signul> ok, if anyone wants to know why networks don't show up in NetworkManager, it's because i took out the "auto eth0" line in /etc/network/interfaces.  After that, NetworkManager ignores it until you put the "auto" part back in
<dimissss> netboix the problem is, that i cant download gparted because i dont have internet with that comp :s
<kakado>  davidwinter : vlc and mplayer
<netboix> dimissss do you not have a ubutu install cd?
<kakado> davidwinter: but I don't know Handbrake
<kitche> Zalbor: works here your sources are probably set up wrong
<qwertydrow> Is there any way to manually change the DMA mode on a SATA drive? (I am having some stability issues)
<dimissss> netboix sure i have
<Zalbor> kitche, if that was it I'd be able to ping it, no? And I said I can't
<netboix> use that boot into the live cd mode and then use gpartion via that
<dimissss> netboix is it included in the cd?
<netboix> yes
<dimissss> i have got 6.06
<kitche> Zalbor: then it's your network we can't really help you with that when I ping it it returns limitless.lupine.me.uk
<netboix> im sure there is an easier way to get to it.. i just run the installer again
<netboix> its on thelive cd though
<dimissss> okay i will try it
<netboix> im not too sure about it being on 6.06 i can not tell you for sure
<dimissss> brb
<cvasilak> hi there, i am looking for text encoding tool that will convert a series of files from one encoding say ISO8857-1 to UTF-8? any such a tool?
<Zalbor> kitche: If it's in my network, why can my web browser see the site?
<kitche> Zalbor: a router between you and the site is probably set up to block pings
<Chrisid>  I was installing Windows on my computer, and I accidentally formatted the wrong Ext2 drive to NTFS, somebody told me that i could run mkfs.ext2 -S on that hd and possibly recover the data, I'm looking at the mkfs.ext2 man page and for -S it says 'It is critical to specify the correct  filesystem  block size when using this option, or there is no chance of recovery.', how can i find the correct filesystem block-size?
<Zalbor> Aha...
<Zalbor> Well, I guess I can't fix it then.
<steigerwald> question: i go to install vmware workstation on my ubuntu and it says that a previous version was detected, but i already uninstalled the previous one. any solutions?
<theflyingfool> where can i go to find out about permissions
<dmc_> How can i save a file while using VI after editing it?
<kitche> dmc_: press esc then :wq will save and quit
<mister_roboto> dmc_:   ":w"
<n2diy> theflyingfool: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<dmc_> kitche,mister_robot: thank u
<fmachado> ExploWare[NL] , /mnt/hdd2 is your chroot enviroment?
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: yes :) (I also answered the PM)
<fmachado> Chrisid, you shoud look for a "disaster recovery" livecd
<netboix> What should i be looking for in my logs if my omputer is looking up?
<kitche> netboix: any errors
<netboix> ok this may seem like adumb question... but how are errors outputed?
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: strange, I use gaim, its included in the livecd, maybe their IRC PM's dont work right
<GhostFreeman> what's the command to mount an NTFS partition?
<Cani5> hi, anyone can help me to install beryl on ubuntu 6.06 please
<kitche> ExploWare[NL] : you have to be identified on freenode to use pm's
<GhostFreeman> Cani5: #ubuntu-xgl
<GhostFreeman> they can help
<Cani5> ghostfreem: thanks
<GhostFreeman> np
<ExploWare[NL] > kitche:  oh, thnx, thats why :)
<sovieticool> hi all i give a refresh of my repos and he say to me he must download 109 MB ! is this good ?
<EDinNY> ubuntu automagically mounts my portable CD player...is there a widget to unmount it?
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: (09:18:23 PM) kitche: ExploWare[NL] : you have to be identified on freenode to use pm's
<n2diy> EDinNY: Right click on it, and select eject.
<kitche> EDinNY: no just unplug it or run the umount /dev/partition
<EDinNY> sovieticool: Did you know this is the birthday of the formation of the USSR>
<DaSudO> i want to get engage working on e17, can someone help me plz ?
<netboix> sovieticool: my fresh install of 6.10 needs about 160 mb of upadate
<netboix> so i thinks thats about right
<sovieticool> EDinNY, i am not from Rusia :P\
<EDinNY> but your name has Soviet in it
<woodwizzle> When I start up sound recorder, it says my capture settings are wrong
<woodwizzle> how do I fix that
<sovieticool> my name is Rusu that's why friend call me sovieticool
<Lunch> Whenever I minimize a window, there's an animation of it going into the taskbar. Is there a way to disable the animation?
<Cypher> cani5 : read the wiki
<sharperguy> Is there a way to convert m4v files into an mpeg or an avi?
<Cypher> you'll find the sol
<_Adramelech_> Lunch: using Beryl?
<EDinNY> n2diy: can't just unplug it because it is a mounted partition.  To insure that all data is written to it and that there are no data errors, you need to unmount it like any filesystem.
<EDinNY> thanks for the help
<EDinNY> n2diy: is that a callsign?
<n2diy> EDinNY: Right click on it, and select eject.
<EDinNY> got that, thanks
<Lunch> Adra, I am using whatever is defaulted in 6.10.
<n2diy> EDinNY: That will unmount it.
<DeathDealer> need help with resolution connecting edgy to my 56 in hdtv
<pirast> hi, does anyone know which wiki wiki.ubuntu.com is running?
<_Adramelech_> Lunch: ok, give me one sec
<woodwizzle> How do I get the sound coming from my line-in port?
<dnite> anyone know if there's going to be an 'official' release of firefox 2.0.0.1 for ubuntu?? i tried just actual mozilla firefox build, but it's breaks a few things, like auto spell check and such... would be nice to get an official update through apt...
<AlexC_> pirast: http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/
<DeathDealer> need help with resolution connecting edgy to my 56 in hdtv
<DeathDealer> the res isn't good
<DeathDealer> is there a tutorial
<cowbud> any bluetooth pros here everytime I try to hcitool cc MAC I get an input/output error
<DaSudO> i cant get engage standalone to work, can someone help me ?
<sovieticool> Happy new year to all :P !!!!!
<Lunch> happy new year soviet
<AlexC_> sovieticool: happy new year :P
<AlexC_> sovieticool: though, still 2 days left to go!
<Cypher> man its new year
<thelinuxguy> This is a irc test - is anyone receiving me ? thanks !
<Cypher> dam i was so besy i forgot
<sovieticool> less 24 hours
<Lunch> yep linuxguy
<AlexC_> thelinuxguy: yes
<Cypher> dam
<Cypher> i not ready
<thelinuxguy> thx, Lunch, thx Alex
<Cypher> can we delay it
<Cypher> :((
<Lunch> I gotta say, of all the linux I've tried over the years, I'm probably having the most fun with this distro.
<EDinNY> n2diy, I am using konquerer and there is no eject option when you right click...what should I be using?
<n2diy> Cypher: right click on your clock, and select adjust date and time.
<AlexC_> Lunch: yep! it's definatly a Linux for Humans!
<thelinuxguy> to Lunch, same thing here ! :-)
<THEHso> question, is there a livecd of some form of linux that contains an app that'll show you info about your CPU?(e.g., Socket?)
<Cypher> n2diy: wish if life was this easy ;)
<eimajenthat> howdy, I've got 2 systems that connect to the internet through a router.  Wired.  Both are able to access the internet normally, but one cannot access certain sites, including distrowatch.com.  I tried pinging distrowatch, and got "no route to host."  Then I pinged the IP address for distrowatch, and also got "no route to host."  It's not the router, because the other system has none of these troubles.  Any thoughts?
<sovieticool> i hear is a version 7 or ubuntu ?
<n2diy> EDinNY: go to your desktop, the disk should be an icon there.
<lawl> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/images/2/2e/Ubuntu.gif
<AlexC_> THEHso: I don't think it will tell you what socket, but if you can get hte cpu name/model and then do some googling, you'll find out what socket it is
<^Aftermath^> nice.
<^Aftermath^> lovely picture.
<K1GPL> i forgot to say thanks, but the dpkg-reconfigure worked splendidly.  i didn't have to tell it anything.
<Cypher> is there gonna be a 7 distro
<n2diy> Cypher: Roger on that.
<Cypher> 10 is fine with me
<Lunch> anyone here use Eclipse?
<dimissss> netboix there isnt gparted
<AlexC_> Cypher: a 7 distro? do you mean Ubuntu 7.04 - Fiesty Fawn ?
<eimajenthat> n2diy: When will 7 be released?
<lawl> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/images/2/2e/Ubuntu.gif
<Cypher> thanks man
<n2diy> ! release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<THEHso> AlexC_ - not really possible.. a friend of mine who no longer lives locally want to know.. his PC resets REALLY often, his bro thinks it's heat-related.. he wants to buy a new CPU fan, but there's no indication of a socket anywhere on the motherboard :(
<Cypher> there is 4 months left
<eimajenthat> what's it's goofy codename?
<n2diy> ! release | eimajenthat
<ubotu> eimajenthat: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<christian1222> when i am installing ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, it tells me that it cannot detect the cdrom, although the computer booted from it, what should i do?
<Cypher> n2diy: hopefully i'll move my platform to ubuntu this year
<lawl> get a real distro
<lawl> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<THEHso> AlexC_ - is there an app similar to CPU-Z, or perhaps Everest, native to Linux, or perhaps a way to get those to work via WINE preloaded onto a livecd?
<n2diy> Cypher: what are ya on now?
<AlexC_> christian1222: what is your motherboard,
<lawl> THEHso what cpu does he have
<Cypher> slackware
<THEHso> he thinks it's an amd athlon 2600+
<Cypher> i like them both
<THEHso> but he's not entirely sure..
<lawl> why
<THEHso> he can't log into WindowsXP before the computer resets -.-
<eitan> Hi guys.  I am running Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy.  I need to know what is loaded differently when doing a log-out/log-in than doing a boot up, since my touchpad settings go into effect after a log-out/log-in but not after a reboot.  Thanks!
<n2diy> Cypher: Cool, at least you aren't on the dark side.
<lawl> mine had  aheat problem because the fan was on wrong
<christian1222> AlexC_: i have no idea, its an acer travelmate, but i was able to install ubuntu 5.10 from the cd a few weeks ago, but for some reason 6.10 from the disk is giving me all sorts of trouble
<Cypher> n2diy: i need more
<dimissss> is there i way to format my hdd with ntfs in ubuntu 6.06?
<Cypher> n2diy what dark side
<dimissss> a*
<kitche> dimissss: not really
<dmc_> How can you install Macromedia Flash Player on Ubuntu?
<n2diy> Cypher: Micro$oft
<jeeves_Moss> all:  is there any program that will clean out my HDD of the unsued packages (installers), and defrag my drive?  I've been trying to survive on a very small partition for a wile now, and it's filling up
<kitche> dmc_:sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<lawl> ext3 doesnt frag
<AlexC_> jeeves_Moss: no need to defrag
<Cypher> n2diy:i still use it the job man
<dimissss> kitche how to uninstall ubuntu then?
<jeeves_Moss> AlexC:  do you know the command to delete all the installer packages?
<lawl> format the drive
<kitche> dimissss: easy just install windows
<dmc_> kitche:E: Couldn't find package flash-nonfree
<lawl> fastest way
<n2diy> Cypher: it is hard to avoid.
<eimajenthat> dmc_: For some reason the apt package didn't work for me, but I came to a page requiring flash in Firefox, and let it try to install the plugin and it worked.
<kitche> !flash|dmc_
<ubotu> dmc_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> !flash9|dmc_
<ubotu> dmc_: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<dimissss> kitche windows install cd doesnt recognize the ext3 hdd
<dmc_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Cypher> n2diy: i will make them move to linux
<dimissss> so i cant install it
<Cypher> n2diy: soon i will
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: still waiting for you... :) any luck yet?
<kitche> dimissss: it should should just say unknown partition or soemthing to that effect
<lawl> dimissss boot off ubuntu live cd, format the drive to ntfs
<dimissss> kitche it says that i dont have a hdd
<lawl> ^^^^
<n2diy> Cypher: good luck wth that.
<dimissss> kitche and then i have to abbort the install
<jeeves_Moss> all:  is there a way to combine the differne't files that Kismet makes?  I'd like to use the map program, but I have a bunch of small files
<lawl> dimissss: boot off live cd and format it
<lawl> hello
<lawl> am i fuckign invisible or somethign
<dimissss> lawl live cd formats and then installs ubuntu directly
<lawl> so use the partition manager
<dimissss> ?
<lawl> or use a real distro
<christian1222> AlexC_: it says something about needing to configure the PCMCIA
<eimajenthat>  I've got 2 systems that connect to the internet through a router.  Wired.  Both are able to access the internet normally, but one cannot access certain sites, including distrowatch.com.  I tried pinging distrowatch, and got "no route to host."  Then I pinged the IP address for distrowatch, and also got "no route to host."  It's not the router, because the other system has none of these troubles.  What could cause that?
<christian1222> or something
<dimissss> i dont get it lawl
<pianoboy3333> What kind of archives are .dmgs? I know they are mac install files, but usually they're just like zip files or sompin...
<lawl> or boot off a partition manager.. like bootit
<Cypher> n2diy: any good books lately
<AlexC_> christian1222: do you have another CD Drive you can try?
<christian1222> AlexC_: no, its an external, but i just put in 5.10, and it worked fine, detected the cdrom and everything
<kitche> pianoboy3333: well nothing does .dmgs but a mac I have tried
<n2diy> eimajenthat: check your hosts.allow and hosts.deny files.
<sc0tt> um
<sc0tt> whats the best way to remotely use a ubuntu desktop?
<sc0tt> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Cypher: yes, this one right here.
<sc0tt> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sc0tt> ;)
<sc0tt> darn
<eitan> Hi guys.  I am running Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy.  I need to know what is loaded differently when doing a log-out/log-in than doing a boot up, since my touchpad settings go into effect after a log-out/log-in but not after a reboot.  Thanks!
<ubuntu_> htgj
* sc0tt goes to research
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> how r u
<jevangelo> tell me about restricted formats
<sc0tt> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sc0tt> jevangelo: see that page
<eimajenthat> n2diy: Thanks much.  (I was close.  I was checking /etc/hosts)
<ubuntu_> ghjhg
<jevangelo> yep
<jevangelo> thanks
<n2diy> eimajenthat: yes you where.
<ubuntu_> hello evry body
<ubuntu_> shkil
<ubuntu_> i,m shakil from pakistan
<Enselic``> hi
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: I'll give it a go, mounted /dev/hdd2 on another location in my chroot, did grub-install, seemed to work... :-S
<ubuntu_> how ru
<Rug> Does anybody know of a good mass-file renamer?   I have 50,000+ mp3 that have "lost" the .mp3 extension
<n2diy> Rug: are they in the same directory?
<wheels3572> Anyone help me with a complex sound issue.  I have no sound when playing through media players but if I do a test sound through Gaim it works
<Rug> n2diy: all in sub-dirs off of one main dir
<Dorrinal> Robble.
<n2diy> Rug: take a look at man rename.
<Rug> n2 thanks
<eitan> Hi guys.  I am running Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy.  I need to know what is loaded differently when doing a log-out/log-in than doing a boot up, since my touchpad settings go into effect after a log-out/log-in but not after a reboot.  Thanks!
<thelinuxguy> eitan, do you have automatic login enabled in kdm ?
<eitan> no
<eitan> i log in manually after every reboot
<jevangelo> what about restricted formats for 6.10?
<thelinuxguy> than there supossed to be no difference
<jevangelo> i remember seeing a page for that, but i can't find it now
<Grok_> trying to install ati driver for my presario laptop. the tech specs on it simply list the card as "ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4X AGP". ati doesn't seem to have a driver listed for it for either win or linux. any suggestions on which one i should pick?
<lupine_85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dorrinal> I'm getting an error when trying to build memtest86 on Ubunto 6.10.  Can anyone here help?
<eitan> can you give me literature about how xorg.conf get's loaded?
<el_cubano> Hello.  I am trying to install the latest Ubuntu on my macbook.  When I boot the installer, every keystroke is echoed twice.  Anyone know how to fix?
<eitan> maybe I'm doing something wrong
<JAyRULE> hrmm... how do you connect to another network on xchat, without disconnecting from the current network?  (on mIRC, it was "/server -m <network>", but it doesnt seem to work.)
<eitan> but the touchpad settings work only after i log-out and log-in
<Grok_> JAyRULE, click XChat -> New -> Server Tab
<thelinuxguy> eitan, that's weird....
<eitan> yeah
<ExploWare[NL] > fmachado: didnt work :(
<eitan> when i reboot the ps/2 mous settings get loaded
<_Adramelech_> eitan: ubuntu version?
<eitan> 6.10
<JAyRULE> Grok_ there is no "New" in the toolbar
<el_cubano> Any suggestions?
<ernz> OK, this is areally REALLY starting to wind me up now. Can someone please tell me a way of converting a video file into a 3gp movie I could watch on my phone?
<Grok_> JAyRULE, try hitting Ctrl-T then
<ernz> Any video with a GUI will do.
<_Adramelech_> eitan: theres a prob with old "module loader at startup" thats why edgy got a new one
<eitan> maybe there's a conflict between the ps/2 and touchpad settings
<JAyRULE> Grok_ doesnt work either
<_Adramelech_> eitan: can be that, and depends on the order some drivers are loaded
<eitan> where can i check that
<_Adramelech_> eitan: cant imagine other reason
<eitan> the order of modules
<ernz> A decent video converter for Linux?
<n2diy> eitan: lsmod
<ernz> Everything seems to use shell commands, which are so irritating to use.
<_Adramelech_> eitan: Not sure, /etc/modules? do some research on edgy specs and the new thing at boot up :P
<eitan> what am i looking at in lsmod?
<n2diy> eitan: your modules
<eitan> i mean
<eitan> what am i looking for
<vermoos> evning
<Dislexic> I read online I could possibly get help with an ATI video driver problem here
<eitan> evdev, psmouse?
<vermoos> anyone else have probs with sound drivers on dapper - mine keep on dropping out?
<n2diy> eitan: I don't know, you wanted to know how to look at your modules, and that is how you do it.
<vermoos> ... as in when i start another app the sound goes dead
<sharperguy> can anyone help me use vlc to convert a .m4v file (ipod video) to and mpeg or an avi?
<Dislexic> if anyone can help, I have an ATI 9700 pro... and I cannot get the 3d portion working, Im on ubuntu edgy
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: the first app you run get audio? no matter whats the first app?
<JAyRULE> how do you connect to another network on xchat, without disconnecting from the current network?  (on mIRC, it was "/server -m <network>", but it doesnt seem to work.)
<vermoos> _Adramelech_: usually i'm listening to something on utube, or something trivial, and when i start pretty much any app the sound dies and i have to restarte
<vermoos> sound drivers on dapper are v fragile!
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: You have to tell alsa de new app dont need capture access
<Valmarko> plugins for Gaim. Where can I get mor ?
<Dislexic> anyone there?
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: one sec i tell you how
<vermoos> _Adramelech_: "capture access"? d'appreciate
<Dislexic> hello?
<_Adramelech_> echo 'YOURAPP 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<_Adramelech_> echo 'YOURAPP 0 0 disable' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<kitche> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vermoos> _Adramelech_: am i trying to disable something?
<vermoos> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss: Permission denied
<Dislexic> I didnt know if anyone could hear me sorry
<vermoos> Dislexic: yeah we hear you, but can we spell you :)
<Valmarko> I cant find a way to put my picture in Gaim ? someone help me?
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: theres an explanation here http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=faq&id=3&item=43#q43
<Dislexic> heh
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: is the same problem you have
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: your telling alsa the ap your trying to run dont need to capture sound
<vermoos> _Adramelech_: gotcha
<_Adramelech_> vermoos: alsa disable sound cause only one app can have capture at a time
<mattk02> anyone help me recover my hard drive? windows xp wont recognize it along as ubuntu but i can play with it in fdisk???
<vermoos> _Adramelech_: chanks
<mattk02> i noticed all my cylinders are out of whack but ubuntu is useless when it comes to that
<Valmarko> I found it :)
<mattk02> help?
<mattk02> anyone
<JAyRULE> how do i enable sound and video when played directly thru firefox? i have installed mplayer, and i thought it would include everything
<JAyRULE> i know my sound card works because i stream radio stations
<vermoos> mattk02: cylinders?
<Giraffe> uh, i have a stupid noob question D:
<Valmarko> I love GNOME !! -- I know ... it's off-topic. Eh eh :) Happy New Year , Everybody !
<Giraffe> what file(s) do i edit to get commands running on boot?
<vermoos> Giraffe: don't stick your neck out!
<alexi5> hello
<fyrzen> those in /etc/init.d/ i think
<MacMatt> Hello!
<snowkrash> btw does i386_64 mean for 64bit cpus?
<Giraffe> i'll give it a shot, fyrzen, thanks :D
<ar2k7> what xorg driver should I use for radeon 9600 xt?
<kitche> snowkrash: it means x86_64
<snowkrash> ktiche
<snowkrash> that does have nothing to do with 64bit?
<snowkrash> for what does this exactly stand for
<kitche> snowkrash: nope x86_64 is amd64 and the new intels
<snowkrash> ok so i have a old intel
<snowkrash> ahem
<snowkrash> amd
<snowkrash> 1800+
<Music_Shuffle> Then use 386.
<alexi5> if i have a Celeron 2.2GHZ system with 768MB ram . iw want to know if having the desktop running on a ubuntu sever affect the performance of the  running mission critical network apps
<snowkrash> ok
<kakado>  Giraffe : you can add your boot stuff in /etc/rc.local
<Giraffe> actually, on second thought, this might not work...
<Dislexic> is it possible someone could help me with this ati problem?
<ernz> Hello, can someone please tell me how to install the good version of ffmpeg? From what I am reading there is a watered down, more legit version an a "CVS" one. How can I upgrade, help greatly appreciated.
<Giraffe> see, i'm trying to get 3ddesk to get snapshots of all the desktops on boot
<fyrzen> oh i had that a while ago
<Fah> anyone know how to get alt+tab working again in gnome?
<fyrzen> do man 3ddesk to get the command for the snapshots then add that command to System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs
<Giraffe> gotcha
<jevangelo> how do you play .mov files in totem
<vermoos> jevangelo: almost certainly use automatix2 to auto-configure totem
<n2diy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<n2diy> !automatix2
<ernz> Please, someone this is driving me nuts here!
<vermoos> n2diy: aha - thats probably the cause of my sound drivers! hang on a sec
<cowbud> ernz: what are you trying to do?
<vermoos> n2diy: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<ernz> cowbud: Get a version of ffmpeg with xvid support so I can convert a video file to 3gp
<Giraffe> well that didn't work D:
<vermoos> n2diy: oh, and you'll be breaking the law
<vermoos> ... if you're a us citizen
<cowbud> ernz: and the one you have doesn't support it? and have you tried avidemux?
<ernz> cowbud: 2 days of searching now has driven me to the brink of using windows again, it is really starting to wind me up. First to find out that bluetooth doesn't work properly on Gnome, and now I can't convert videos
<n2diy> vermoos: what?
<cowbud> ernz: complaining won't get your answer quicker or "threatening to change" that is how linux is some things take longer if that isn't for you then it isn't..
<ernz> cowbud, Would there be a way of setting the outputted video SIZE in Avidemux?
<cowbud> ernz: yeah avidemux is essentially virtual dub for linux
<n2diy> vermoos: Why would I want to install it, when ubotu says it breaks things?
<vermoos> n2diy: automatix2 installs software that can play patent-encumbered software, apparently... not that i've ever used it
<Giraffe> the workspaces are still coming up as grey boxes when i log in, even with 3ddesk --acquire=100 added
<kitche> !bluetooth|ernz
<ubotu> ernz: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gregcha117> kaffeine will no longer open for me can anyone help me get it running?
<ernz> kitche: I followed that exactly to the letter and got an error on the 2nd howto part
<killown> how I install kde 4 in ubuntu edgy?
<Giraffe> why didn't you just install kubuntu?
<cowbud> ernz: lets do one thing at a time..so install avidemux and take a look at that I think you will find it a good solution..
<_Adramelech_> is kd4 out yet?
<bruenig> kde4 is really alpha
<Giraffe> ooh
<ernz> cowbud: Automatix took care of avidemux, I am trying it now. Rebuilding VBR map as we speak
<davidwinter> hi all, can anyone recommend a DVD extractor? where I can extract episodes from a DVD I've created into individual movie files?
* cyphase goes to install feisty next to edgy
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<killown> I want to install kde 4
<pedro> hi
<davidwinter> I have a DVD iso, and want to extract individual episodes
<bruenig> !hi | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dislexic> plz help, Ive been working on this for 3 days now
<gregcha117> can someone help me fix kaffeine :P?
<vermoos> n2diy: i have found that it *might* have broken my sound drivers, on maybe some occasions, but apart from that, its better than looking at porn
<pedro> ive a problem with the sound in my ubuntu
<_Adramelech_> killown: alpha software = get it from CVS and suffer building it
<pedro> ive no sound ?
<Fah> Anyone have any ideas how to get keyboard shortcuts like alt+tab working in gnome/metacity again?
<killown> pk
<artbird309> davidwinter: dvd::rip is good
<Giraffe> pedro, try updating alsa
<jeeves_Moss> can someone help me with Kismet's gpsmap?
<vermoos> pedro: do you use automatix?
<spacing_guild> anyone know how to configure xine to be the default firefox media player?
<bruenig> Fah, system>preferences>keyboard
<cowbud> fah: System->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<pedro> with apt-get?
<davidwinter> thanks artbird309, I'll give that a shot
<Fah> bruenig: I've checked thos settings and they dont seem to work
<Giraffe> apt-get or synaptic
<pedro> yes, i use automatix2
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Giraffe> D:
<ernz> I stand by Automatix and a windows -> linux convert. Wouldn't have switched without it.
<vermoos> ubotu: thank you obutu, but you fail to mention that ubuntu multimedia softare doesn't work out the box!
<Fah> interesting. my alt key is sending <alt><mod2> instead of just <alt>
<bruenig> vermoos, you can install it without automatix, it isn't difficult at all, and no breakage which is a good thing
<Fah> any ideas how to change that?
<vermoos> bruenig: i was always confused about how many sound -drivers i would need
<linux_any_1> I have had a problem with rebooting for serveral version of Ubuntu and Red Hat. If I reboot not shutdown my laptop locks up after clearing the screen and the CAPSLOCK light just stays on.
<vermoos> bruenig: how do you know which ones?
<varsendaggr> hey are there any job costing programs for linux?
<linux_any_1> +i
<bruenig> I don't know sound drivers, my sound worked out of the box
<Valmarko> Nothing like stability , security... I think there's only one main problem in Linux : drivers for all kinds of multimedia ( free drivers). But I believe that, patience, know-how and cooperation... this problem will be solved sooner or later.
<vermoos> bruenig: like i've installed realplayer before, without using automatix, and it didn't work
<n2diy> linux_any_1: I have the same problem here on my workstation, I just avoid rebooting.
<bruenig> vermoos, you installed it wrong
<_Adramelech_> Fah: maybe Xmodmap
<DigitalNinja> I'm thinking of using mplay insted of totem and gstreamer. Anyone have any thoughts on that?
<_Adramelech_> Fah: but i have never used it bofero
<Dislexic> My ati drivers are showing mesa in fglrx
<DigitalNinja> mplayer
<gregcha117> i used sudo apt-get install to install kaffeine and it doesnt seem to open, nothinghappens when i click on the launcher
<vermoos> burenig: i still dig ubuntu, yeah! :)
<bruenig> vermoos, all automatix does there is add a repo and then apt-get insall realplay, you can do that, very easy
<bruenig> gregcha117, open a terminal, and do "kaffeine"
<macrain> good evening
<sovieticool> i have a little problem
<sovieticool> i have a cordless genius mouse
<gregcha117> Bruenig: nothing happens...
<vermoos> bruenig: still, i hope ubotu dies in a very large car accident
<bruenig> gregcha117, there is not output at all?
<sovieticool> and he don't work
<bruenig> !bot | vermoos
<ubotu> vermoos: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sovieticool> i must to install usb to work ?>
<vermoos> i am self-deprecating, not ignorant, but thanks anyway
<gregcha117> bruenig: it just goes to the next line, nothing comes back no errors, just doesnt seem to open, im not sure why it worked perfect before i tryed uninstalling it and reinstalling it and doesnt seem to make  a difference, just all of a sudden it stopped opening for me
<bruenig> gregcha117, is it in /usr/bin?
<_Adramelech_> gregcha117: look for it on the process list, i think is crashing on startup
<bruenig> it could be a broken symlink
<vermoos> no goddam robot's gonna tell me not to use automatix!
<gregcha117> _Adramelech_: how do i do that?
<_Adramelech_> greagcha117: ps -A
<_Adramelech_> greagcha117: and look for it on the process name colum
<ernz> cowbud: That was a washout, I cant seem to change the video size, avidemux keeps spitting out a video of the same size
<artbird309> vermoos: have you looked at easyubuntu
<bruenig> vermoos, if you wish to press your  luck using a script that does things you can do on your own and has a chance at breaking the system, have fun
<cowbud> ernz: yes you can
<ernz> cowbud?
<bruenig> vermoos, you will think otherwise when it breaks it
<cowbud> ernz: hang on a second..
<ernz> ok
<alexi5> i have ubuntu and i want to prevent the gui from start when it books
<alexi5> how do i do that
<kitche> alexi5: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm should do it
<gregcha117> _Adramelech_: when i do ps -a it doesnt show up but its there when i do PS -e
<kitche> alexi5: the sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm is what you really want
<_Adramelech_> greagcha117: Options are casesensitive -A is not same as -a
<gregcha117> alright, well it shows up when i do that
<Fah> is the default wm for gnome metacity?
<_Adramelech_> gregcha117: is kaffeine on that list?
<bruenig> Fah, yes
<gregcha117> yep
<catli26> SeLamlar...1!
<_Adramelech_> gregcha117: kill it and then run it again
<Fah> any ideas how to get alt+tab to cycle+select windows instead of raising the window then poping up the previously selected window when you click the newly raised window?
<vermoos> bruenig, artbird309: thanks guys, but i have only ever had real problems under cerain taboo situations involving naked ladies - i think i can live with the occasional decompilation of my sound drivers
<cowbud> ernz: alright I Got it installed so what you did I presume is you loaded your video file then set the video on the right?
<elvaka> how can I check mi FS with fsck?
<Dislexic> please help, ATI problem...
<ernz> cowbud, loaded video and then went to the calc.
<artbird309> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<kitche> vermoos: whya re you talking about sound drivers automatix doesn't even mess witht he kernel drivers
<cowbud> ernz: you are trying to convert xvid to gp3 right?
<bruenig> vermoos, up to you obviously, if I had to choose between having system problems and not having system problems, I would choose the latter, if you wish to choose the former, your computer
<ernz> cowbud: 3gp or MP4
<cowbud> ernz: alright do you see the Filter part there?
<_Adramelech_> gregcha117: did it work?
<ernz> cowbud: My phone supports both as I understand.
<alexi5> what file do i edit so gdm doesn't start on next reboot
<harrisony1> err hey i have just installed kubuntu-desktop and does any one know were to change how many clicks are needed to open a file/folder
<bruenig> alexi5, I believe they already told you sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<ernz> cowbud: Nyope :\
<bruenig> alexi5, just run that command and it should stop it
<elvaka> how can i check my FS with fsck?
<ernz> cowbud: I see 2 filters buttons, greyed out.
<cowbud> ernz: right you have to select the codec you want..
<Dislexic> how do I get my ATI drivers to work correctly... I ran through several different tutorials on it on the forums... right now they work but no 3d or DRI.. showing mesa in fglrxinfo
<artbird309> harrisony1: go to system settings
<cowbud> ernz: where it says copy click there under the video  heading
<ernz> cowbud: what codec with make a MP4/3GP?
<gregcha117> _adremelech_: i typed k 4901 but it didnt do anything
<harrisony1> artbird309, were abouts
<ernz> will*
<sovieticool> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gregcha117> _adremelech_: im assumin im using the wrong command :P
<_Adramelech_> greagcha: kill -9 PID
<gregcha117> ah thanks
<Dislexic> I wish everyone wouldnt pretend I dont exist
<artbird309> harrisony1: the K in the corner
<ernz> cowbud: what codec will* make a MP4/3GP?
<gregcha117> _adramelech_: thank you!
<gregcha117> worked perfectly :)
<_Adramelech_> greagcha117: =)
<epitiphlitis> cixelsiD tnseod tsixe
<harrisony1> artbird309, i know that but i dont know which group its under (im in system settings(
<siv0x> Dislexic: what kind of ati problems?
<cld2> this is very strange, I just installed 6.10 amd desktop and the ubuntu "loading bar" is in black and white. any ideas?
<_Adramelech_> Dislexic: I dont even have an ati video card :(
<siv0x> Dislexic: ah, sorry didnt see what you last said
<siv0x> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> cld2: what processor you on?
<Dislexic> how do I get my ATI drivers to work correctly... I ran through several different tutorials on it on the forums... right now they work but no 3d or DRI.. showing mesa in fglrxinfo
<cowbud> ernz: looking...
<siv0x> Dislexic: try that one
<ernz> cowbud: OK, thanks
<cld2> kitche: amd 64 x 3200
<theflyingfool> does anyone know when the next herd release of fiesty is
<kitche> cld2: that is a problem on amd64 systems think there is a launchpad report already
<artbird309> harrisony1: Peripherals -> Mouse -> icons
<kitche> theflyingfool: no clue b ut #ubuntu+1 will
<bruenig> theflyingfool, #ubuntu+1 might
<tk_> guten abend
<cld2> kitche: so something is wrong with that bundle? because I was using 6.10 x86 on this box and it worked fine
<cowbud> ernz: sweet try this out load your video then goto Auto->PSP
<kitche> cld2: yeah it only effects amd64 install
<cld2> kitche: ok thanks. glad I wasnt going crazy.
<siv0x> Dislexic: working?
<ernz> cowbud: VCD / DVD / DVD ... The only options
<artbird309> harrisony1: that what you wanted
<artbird309> ?
<epitiphlitis> guten tag
<cowbud> ernz: ahh damn you are on edgy aren't you..hrmm well you could try installing the feisty packages :) or compiling avidemux that is why you don't have mp4 support :(
<cowbud> ernz: you would think automatix would have the latest version in there..
<harrisony1> artbird309, there nothing about icons in keyboard/mouse
<jevangelo> automatix2 is automaticly awsome
<ernz> cowbud: I have no idear how to to do that. This is version 2.1.2 installed today from automatix
<siv0x> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cowbud> ernz: hang on maybe we can find some others online..
<ernz> cowbud: Maybe an install from package manager would work better>
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> hi there
<harrisony1> IBM_t40p_Noteboo, hu
<ernz> cowbud: OK
<bruenig> !hi | IBM_t40p_Noteboo
<ubotu> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arquebus> is there a webpage that explains how to install all the stuff automatix installs using apt-get/synaptic?
<artbird309> harrisony1: when you click on mouse you are in the general tab go down and it is there
<siv0x> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<cowbud> ernz: when you goto help->about what version does it say?
<ernz> cowbud: I have no idear how to to do that. This is version 2.1.2 <<<
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> unfortunately i have a problem with my audio driver. i don't have sound anymore for 2 or 3 days, but i don't know why
<ernz> 2.1.2
<bruenig> arquebus, you would like to think automatix would put that on their website but they don't probably because people would just use that
<harrisony1> Oh! thanks artbird309 i must be getting blind
<bruenig> arquebus, what are you wanting to install, we can probably help
<cowbud> ernz: alright..
<arquebus> bruenig- I know, but you would also think someone from this irc channel would make a webpage that explains that so people dont have to use automatix
<bruenig> arquebus, there is tons of documentation on the wiki and elsewhere that will explain everything, just not all on one page
<arquebus> bruenig- I cant remember off hand all the stuff I install with automatix, but it would be nice to have a webpage that explains how to instll all that stuff
<spacing_guild> anyone here know how to change the default firefox video player?
<mtecknology> I finally switched my families computer to Linux... Last thing to get working is the shutdown... Ubuntu shuts down, but the power stays on... any suggestions?
<kitche> !multimedia|arquebus <--for codecs
<ubotu> arquebus <--for codecs: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> what can i do to activate sound again, when the driver is already recognized?
<arquebus> bruenig- thats the point, it should be all in one page
<cowbud> ernz: http://prdownload.berlios.de/avidemux/avidemux_1_2.3.0-prev1-1_i386.deb
<cowbud> ernz: try that badness out
<bruenig> spacing_guild, uninstall  whatever you don't want and install what you do want
<harrisony1_> spacing_guild: gnome or jde
<harrisony1_> Now listening to:The Grits - Ohh Ahh by 16
<harrisony1_> *kde
<arquebus> thx kitche
<bruenig> spacing_guild, what video player does it use and what video player do you want it to use, oh and I am assuming you mean plugin
<bruenig> arquebus, ubuntuguide.org
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: check your mixer settings.
<bruenig> arquebus, that has it all
<spacing_guild> bruenig: yes. I use totem, I want it to use VLC or Xine
<ernz> cowbud: A .deb package! That's my kinda solution!
<ernz> cowbud: DL now....
<arquebus> bruenig- ok, I'll take a look at that
<cowbud> ernz: well we will see if it works ;)
<noelferreira_> i installed RADEON open drivers from ATI but i can't get direct render working. if i run beryl the logo appears a few second but then my X is restarted. any idea?
<ernz> cowbud: Should I remove old version, or just upgrade?
<cowbud> ernz: actually wait
<cowbud> ernz: I found a newer one..
<bruenig> spacing_guild, as far as plugins are concerned, totem and mplayer are the only real ones that are worth anything, I have never been able to get vlc to work at all
<ernz> cowbud: Shoot.
<cowbud> ernz: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/avidemux_2.3.0-0.0+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<cowbud> that one
<bruenig> spacing_guild, and mplayer is far better
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy: "ESD" is activated
<cowbud> ernz: and if you just install it it should automatically upgrade/replace it
<spacing_guild> bruenig: totem doesn't seem to want to work as a plugin at all...
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: whats that?
<kitche> noelferreira_: you mean radeon? those aren't from ATI they are just reverse engieered drivers
<bruenig> spacing_guild, yeah, do sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<ernz> cowbud: DL Now...
<kitche> noelferreira_: at least the open source ones
<cld2> kitche: is there a way to turn that off? whats it called boot splash, so I can see whats going on?
<bruenig> spacing_guild, then sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> mixing of sound by software, in the audio panel of ubuntu, 2nd tab
<spacing_guild> bruenig: gotcha
<Jrod> Hi is anybody here that can help me?
<bruenig> spacing_guild, also, I would do sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<bruenig> spacing_guild, since the regular totem can't play everything
<spacing_guild> I've got totem-xine already.
<kitche> cld2: have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make it quiet I believe for the splash part
<arquebus> bruenig- your ubuntuguide.org page has sections on how to install automatix and easyubuntu (lol)
<spacing_guild> how do I set it up to be the default once I've got it?
<noelferreira_> kitche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Jrod> Cab anybody help me?
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: what Ubuntu version are you using?
<Jrod> *Can
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy: 6.10
<vermoos> jevangelo: i'm glad you agree automatix2 is cool - you had any probs with it?
<dubious9> wow, there should be a whole channel for #ubuntu-multimedia
<jevangelo> vermoos:  not a single problem
<Jrod> can anybody help me please? i really need help and it would be greatly appreciated
<ernz> cowbud: Thanks for your help. I have been struggling 2 days with this. Just about ready to chuck my PC out the window.
<bruenig> arquebus, yes it does, but it covers pretty much everything
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: ok, I'm on 6.06. What happens when you enter "alsa" at a prompt?
<jevangelo> are there legal issues with ubuntu doing something like that?
<cld2> kitche: thanks :)
<ernz> cowbud: DL Finished
<kitche> noelferreira_: what does glxinfo|grep rendering say?
<dubious9> Jrod, just ask the question and we'll see ;)
<vermoos> jevangelo: nuff said, innit
<cowbud> ernz: I know the feelings, lets just hope this works for you
<linux1> hiya ppl im trying to
<bruenig> arquebus, if you want to see what automatix does since it just a script, open it with a text editor, very easy to follow because the stuff is so simple to begin with
<noelferreira_> kitche: no
<noelferreira_> says no
<Jrod> Dubious9: I just installed ubuntu 6.06 [got the cd in the mail]  and everything went fine. then when it told me to reboot i did, and im getting a grub error 18, wat do i do
<noelferreira_> that's what i meant
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy command not found
<ernz> cowbud: Installer is complaining about missing libfaac0 dependancy, but I see it installed in Synaptic
<Shocka311> Can anyone tell me how I would setup a slave hard drive to dual boot Windows?
<kitche> noelferreira_: see what your openGL vender says should sya mesa
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: try alsamixer
<dubious9> grub error 18 huh?
<noelferreira_> yes it does kitche
<cowbud> ernz: yah hang on..
<Jrod> Yes
<Jrod> and im really worried if i screwed it up
<kitche> noelferreira_: well those drivers don't support direct rendering anyways
<Jrod> because if i cant get back into windows
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy ok it works
<cowbud> ernz: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/ go there and download whatever packages it complains about and install them also..
<Jrod> im screwed
<dubious9> Jrod, are you dual-booting with windows?
<cowbud> ernz: it is because that dep is using a newer version..
<Jrod> yes
<vermoos> jevangelo: what side of the pond are you on then?
<yvonne__> is there anyway to force a reinstall of a package using the synaptic gui?
<linux1> hiya im trying to access my fakeraid drives (windows it on it ;(  ) ,any idea on how to do it ive install dmraid and it can see the drive and activate it but i cant fine the drive anywhere ,im boot from my linux drive
<ernz> cowbud: Ahhhh, OK, going there now.
<Jrod> but its 2 different partitions on the same HD
<dubious9> Jrod, are you're not screwed, you can always live off the live-cd for a bit ;)
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy whats "Master M"?
<jevangelo> what
<Jrod> i know, but i have documents i need on my windows partition
<Jrod> and if i cant get in there im SCREWED
<noelferreira_> and about beryl bug kitche? if i run beryl logo appears but X is restarted then
<arquebus> bruenig- the main reason I like automatix is because just installing most the basic stuff, all of a sudden many linux games I install that dont work, mysteriously start working, so it must be doing a lot of stuff that should be set up by default
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: Not sure, but turn it up. :)
<dubious9> Jrod, you can mount the windows partition
<noelferreira_> kitche: my grahic card is Radeon Xpress 200M
<kitche> noelferreira_: check your X logs /var/log/X.0.log
<dubious9> Jrod, you'll be able to get at it, don't worry
<Jrod> dubious, is there a way that i can fix the grub error 81
<Jrod> *18
<kitche> noelferreira_: Xorg.0.log
<noelferreira_> kitche: what should i look for?
<dubious9> Jrod, lemme google it for a sec
<Jrod> ok thank you
<karbonik> Would anyone here be able to help me with a problem I'm having with GPG - specifically, decrypting emails in Thunderbird using Enigmail.  The secring and pubring are the same as the ones as I use in Windows with Portable Thunderbird (which works)  I posted the output in the forums already http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1932835#post1932835
<kitche> noelferreira_: see if it says aiglx enabled or close to that
<gregcha117> anyone know how to make the subtitles in kaffeine not appear in the center of the screen?
<Shocka311> Anybody know how to set up my slave HD to dual boot Win?
<jevangelo> vermoos, what did you say?
<n2diy> Jrod: take a look at this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=437543
<noelferreira_> kitche: (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
<noelferreira_> (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<ernz> cowbud: Complaining about a few, downloading and installing now
<malt> whats a good burning software for ubuntu to burn movies thats in like .avi format?
<karbonik> malt: K3B
<ozzloy> thank you everyone in here!
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy cool... now it works.. but i still dont know what "master m" is, because there is a "master" (without m), too
<noelferreira_> kitche: (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<theflyingfool> what is the best way to go about setting a network up so everyones home can be accessed on every computer
<Jrod> n2diy, that didnt help
<ozzloy> i have much love for you all.  all you asking and answering questions!
<kitche> karbonik: well gpg has no charset option
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: Cool, and who knows?
<ernz> cowbud: A PSP option, Awesome.
<vermoos> jevangelo: pond, atlantic
<n2diy> Jrod, did you read it?
<jevangelo> oh, hah
<vermoos> vermoos exits left for more booze ;)
<jevangelo> north america
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy google ;) oM
<kitche> noelferreira_: ok you have to enable DRI then
<cowbud> ernz: sweet lets hope it works :)
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: Maybe?
<rapid> kitche: that looks like dri is enabled, but not working.
<ernz> cowbud: in my 3 days of searching I came across PSP a couple of times, something to do with a Sony format.
<Guest66212> Hey
<dubious9> Jrod, how about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77042.html
<Jrod> Yeah
<noelferreira_> how kitche?
<kitche> noelferreira_: it might be enabled but let see anyways
<cowbud> ernz: nah it is mp4
<karbonik> kitche: so if it has no charset option - do I have to go into gnpg and configure it to ignore that?  I don't quite understand
<noelferreira_> i think i have it enabled in xorg.conf
<cowbud> ernz: and it should work fine on your phone if it supports mp4
<Guest66212> in Ubuntu, I cannont get my driver for my modem to install
<Jrod> Dubious: 'I changed the BIOS disk geometry settings to Normal' is what it says, how would i go about editing this in the bios
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy Its Master Mono... hm..
<ernz> cowbud: Ahh, OK. I clicked Auto>PSP and then save, typed "test" and saved on desktop.
<ernz> ETA is 30 mins.
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy no more stereo for me? :)
<cowbud> ernz: sounds good
<kitche> noelferreira_: go to /etc/X11 and pastebing your xorg.conf
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: Ok!?
<ernz> Cowbud, why doesn't ubuntu update me to this automatically?
* Guest66212 wants to know what the command is to change nick name
<sg> hi i have ubuntu 6.06lts installed from the distribution cd
<sg> how do i upgarde to lamp server installation? thx
<cowbud> ernz: because it is a new package and edgy is in stable mode now so they just apply security fixes and really important upgrades..
<dubious9> Jrod, you can take a look around in the bois setup (ie hti f1 or something similar on bootup) and look for an option like that
<h3xis> Guest66212, /nick name
<derrik> guest i believe its '/nick newnick'
<spacing_guild> anyone know how to make mplayer the default firefox player?
<cowbud> ernz: that is so they can assure the stability of the system..
<kitche> karbonik: well you might but for me the default gpg settings work for me when I use TB and enigmail
<dubious9> Jrod, not that I've ever done it
<ernz> cowbud, would I have been better sticking with Dapper?
<roniez> *points on h3xis line* yuup
<n2diy> Guest66212: what kind of modem, internal, external?
<Guest66212> thanks h3xis
<noelferreira_> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/297153
<delight> did anybody try synfigstudio in edgy yet ?
<delight> synfig its showing somehow black windows in edgy ... does not seem to work right
<karbonik> kitche:   so resetting to the defaults may do it?  I'll try that now
<Guest66212> hmm
<wireless_prob> hello all
<_Zer0_> thanks
<jmg> hey all
<wireless_prob> I have been working on getting my wireless card to work in ubuntu 6.1 since yesterday
<dubious9> Jrod, oh and before you go out changing a bunch of stuff, you might want to know how to mount your windows drive to backup the documents that you need
<_Zer0_> howdy
<wireless_prob> I have been looking on ndiswrappers site and ubuntu forums
<kitche> noelferreira_: can I see your xorg.conf now want to make sure that it is setup correctly sicne I see it loads the dri
<jmg> where do i get poker-network? i see it was accepted but i dont see it in universe or multiverse
<wireless_prob> I have a belkin wireless pcmica card on a compaq laptop that uses the rt61 chipset
<wireless_prob> i have ndis installed with the driver, and it says everything is cool, but I still do not have wireless access
<kitche> karbonik: with gpg all I do is send my keys to the server and use my e-mail and it works for me, so I m guessing that's probably your problem though is the charset option
<dubious9> Jrod, is this by any chance a new harddrive on an older computer?
<ernz> cowbud: The only things I need to get working in Ubuntu now is: Bluetooth, Streaming audio over my network and 5.1 surround (Probably buy a new sound card)
<h3xis> wireless_prob, and you ran modprobe ndiswrapper?
<wireless_prob> In network settings I have wmaster0 and wlan0 for some reason
<wireless_prob> yes
<wireless_prob> and setup to start on boot up
<Jrod> Dubious: the computer is like a year old, custom built, but i added a new hard drive after i got it
<cowbud> ernz: did you look at the guide for bluetooth?
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> anybody here who wants to talk about VMWARE WORKSTATION. I installed it successfully on my notebook but have problems with networking
<IBM_t40p_Noteboo> n2diy thank you for your help
<karbonik> kitche:  ok, I reset the defaults thru Kgpg, but I'm still trying to figure out how to reset everything with Enigmail
<n2diy> IBM_t40p_Noteboo: nada
<ernz> cowbud: yep, no use.
<wireless_prob> I have been referencing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272813
<wireless_prob> but I still only get lights on for a second at boot up then they never come back on
<cld2> why oh why wont my nvidia drivers work. im using 6.10 amd64 with the default generic kernel and the generic restricted mods installed and it keeps saying make sure you use the nvidia driver for the current running kernel... any ideas?
<wireless_prob> but this whole wmaster0 and wlan0 is really confusing me
<wireless_prob> why would I have both?
<noelferreira> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/297156
<cowbud> ernz: hah well I just had success ive been #$@#$@ing with bluetooth for a little while tell me what you are trying to do exactly..
<n2diy> wireless_prob: did you enable the interface?
<wireless_prob> yes
<Jrod> Dubious, you there?
<wireless_prob> I have tried enabling both and one at a time
<n2diy> wireless_prob: hmm
<wireless_prob> at one point, when I setup the wlan0 to static ip, it should activity on the network icons, but only sending
<wireless_prob> no receiving, and with no lights on the card
<adrap> Hello, when I type "sensors" all I get is: Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<adrap> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<adrap> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<adrap> was compiled with sysfs support!
<wireless_prob> also, sometimes if I take the card out, it will lock up the whole os
<ernz> cowbud: nothing too fancy. KDE framework functionality...in Gnome. I want to send files to and from the phone, but also to BROWSE the phones contents via OBEX client I presume. Nothing fancy as I said, no contacts syncing no backups or firmware mods. Just asynchronous file transfers.
<n2diy> wireless_prob: type ifconfig at a command prompt, and see if the system sees the interface.
<kitche> noelferreira: I see that your using the ati driver try the radeon
<cowbud> ernz: and why are you choosing to use kde in gnome?
<adrap> ... but /proc and /sys are mounted, and libsensors3 is installed, and the i2c modules are loaded ! CAn anyone help ?
<Ryugi> when i did chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm to  prevent the desktop from starting. i booted my PC and it booted and stuck at the progress start up screen. how do i set it up so it can boot right up to the login prompt?
<wireless_prob> yes wlan0 and wmaster0
<dubious9> Jrod, can you pastebin your partition table?
<wireless_prob> and lo and eth0
<mtecknology> I needed to add "linux acpi=off" to the boot param to be able to get Ubuntu to install at all. Unfortunately I think this is the reason that my computer does not power down when Ubuntu shuts off. Any suggestions for fixing this?
<noelferreira> kitche: you mean change ati by radeon, only that?
<n2diy> wireless_prob: can you ping it?
<ernz> cowbud: I haven't. I tried that initially, it didn't work but it looked promising, so I switched to Kubuntu for a while, bluetooth worked superbly, but I thought KDE sucked in a lot of ways, now I am back with Gnome, but still want to do all those bluetoothy things.
<kitche> noelferreira: yes just the driver ati part to radeon
<wireless_prob> how would I do that?
<wireless_prob> ping the card?
<noelferreira> ok i'll try that
<Ryugi> can anyone help me
<Jrod> how do i do that dubious
<Ryugi> please
<Jrod> plus im on a different computer
<n2diy> wireless_prob: ping wlan0
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<Douchey> 	x????????????)??
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<dubious9> Jrod, boot into the live cd on the installation computer
<wireless_prob> ping: unknown host wlan0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-119-245-251.dhcp.wrbg.mo.charter.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<un_operateur> Ryugi, that's not how you disable a daemon -- you ought to use the update-rc.d script
<DBO> hahahahahaha
<gnomefreak> :)
<wireless_prob> ping: unknown host wmaster0
<Seveas> omfg :)
<n2diy> wireless_prob: ok, ifconfig listed the numerical address of it, can you ping that?
<harrisony1> poor ops :(
<adrap> ... but /proc and /sys are mounted, and libsensors3 is installed, and the i2c modules are loaded ! CAn anyone help ?
<superkirbyartist> Are Laptop cards supported by Ubuntu?
<h3xis> yes
<Ryugi> un_operateur:what do i change in the script
<superkirbyartist> h3xis: Is my laptop card modem supported or I need Linuxant?
<kitche> adrap: you haven't even said what is wrong
<wireless_prob> yes
<wireless_prob> how do I stop the ping thought
<naranhasen> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu edgy but when ubiquity tries to load the program for partitioning it just does nothing at 7%
<h3xis> superkirbyartist, what's the chipset
<wireless_prob> it just keeps going
<wireless_prob> lol
<superkirbyartist> h3xis:One second...
<n2diy> wireless_prob: ctrl+z
<adrap> kitche: well sensors kicks me out, sensors doesn't display the date
<un_operateur> Ryugi, right now you can probably trying to press CTRL+ALT+F1 .. sometime after the hang and get to the CLI
<kitche> wireless_prob: ctrl+c that way the -c # option should be used
<adrap> kitche: and it worked with 6.06, this is 6.10
<noelferreira> kitche: Radeon or radeon?
<Jrod> OMG can someone help me
<kitche> noelferreira: radeon
<wireless_prob> ok. so that works, I assume that its good I can ping it
<un_operateur> Ryugi, you never change init scripts -- you either enable or disable them with /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<adrap> [mrtguser@lithium]  23:02 /home/mrtguser/bin>sensors
<adrap> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<adrap> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<adrap> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<superkirbyartist> h3xis: No clue, it's a v.90 fax modem card.
<dubious9> Jrod,once you're in, open a console and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ryugi> un_operateur:how do i set it up to boot to terminal 1
<h3xis> superkirbyartist, in lspci does it show?
<wireless_prob> if I look in device manager, it appears that the card is still an unknown device
<cowbud> ernz: did you install the gnome-phone-manager ?
<dubious9> Jrod, once you're booted I'll show you how to grab your windows documents
<un_operateur> Ryugi, to boot to terminal you have to have gdm disabled
<wireless_prob> from what I can tell, the card itself is wmaster0 and is a subset of wlan0
<n2diy> wireless_prob: hang on.
<ernz> cowbud: gave that one a miss, does it look worth it?
<adrap> kitche: see, sensors doesn't show me temperatures ...
<wireless_prob> one sec, coffee refill
<superkirbyartist> h3xis: Cureently installing Xubuntu, but I can still try to figure out.
<n2diy> What is a good ip address to test networking with using ping?
<h3xis> superkirbyartist, yeah, try running lspci and see if it shows
<adrap> 127.0.0.1
<dancallo> Good afternoon
<h3xis> n2diy, ping google.com?
<n2diy> adrap: that's your loopback connection!
<dancallo> AlexC, good afternoon
<bob> hello.. anyone in here ever do any work with casper?
<mtecknology> I needed to add "linux acpi=off" to the boot param to be able to get Ubuntu to install at all. Unfortunately I think this is the reason that my computer does not power down when Ubuntu shuts off. Any suggestions for fixing this?
<adrap> n2diy: 207.46.18.30
<n2diy> h3xis: We'll try it.
<I-kido> 192.168.1.100
<siv0x> can anyone tell me why sudo sh setup.sh wont work, i get an error:  setup.sh: 14: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<n2diy> wireless_prob: can you ping google.com?
<kitche> siv0x: probably because ubuntu uses dash
<kitche> siv0x: try sudo bash setup.sh
<wireless_prob> well, yeah, because I am connected with a wired connection atm
<siv0x> kitche, thank you
<wireless_prob> when I turn the wired connection off, and rely on the wireless no
<naranhasen> i'm trying to install ubuntu edgy but when ubiquity tries to load the program for partitioning it just does nothing at 7% <-- it's a brand new hard disk and all, can't figure out the reason for this, any ideas what i might try?
<erUSUL> siv0x: use 'sudo bash setup.sh'
<cowbud> ernz: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/10/05/0 check through that ill get back to you when im done getting my jabra working in linpoop :)
<n2diy> wireless_prob: What is your AP?
<wireless_prob> alpine
<ernz> cowbud: Will do, thanks.
<mwe> when I apt-get anything it says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: [Long list] . How do I tell apt to stop warning about that? I want to keep those packages.
<wireless_prob> its a netgear router
<erUSUL> siv0x: if you want bash and not dash to be sh just do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<artbird309> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<gili> i am having an issue with XMMS....can anyone helo?
<n2diy> wireless_prob: Ah a router eh? How can we you test your wireless card, if you aren't using it?
<gili> *help
<h3xis> gili, why are you using xmms? it's dead.
<kitche> gili: what kind of issues
<TNickW> After installing Edgy I read that new users to Linux should use Dapper instead. Would someone be willing to explain to me the difference and should I start over and install Dapper?
<gili> h3xis:is it?
<un_operateur> h3xis, xmms is not dead .. ha ha, saying that is sacrilege
<wireless_prob> n2diy: what do you mean? the router is up and running and sending out the signal
<h3xis> un_operateur, i was in denial for a long time, too
<h3xis> gili, yes. use audilicious. you will thank me for liberating you
<kitche> I use xmms2
<spacing_guild> anyone know how to get mplayer to be the default movie player for fireforx?
<spacing_guild> er, firefox?
<h3xis> gili, audilicious is the same interface as xmms, just alive
<un_operateur> h3xis, every person who doesnt use gnome or kde uses xmms - it's _the_ ubiquitous media player
<gili> kitche: i cant seem to get it to Double size ......
<Ryugi> where is the rc.d script located ?
<n2diy> wireless_prob: But you said you can ping google because you are online, we need to try and get the wireless card online.
<gili> when i click double size the thing freezes on me...
<Szuja> join ubuntu-pl
<h3xis> un_operateur, not anymore. audilicious took over
<kitche> gili: ah do you mean to maximze?
<wireless_prob> right, let me download irc client on my desktop and then I will disable wired connection here
<un_operateur> h3xis, so you say eh .
<h3xis> yes
<Jrod> Can ANYBODY help me with fixing Grub error 18? Help will be greatly appreciated!!
<kitche> h3xis: anyways xmms is still alive sorta but it's a new project called xmms2 and is a lot like vlc right now
<gili> yes....you know when you click the sidebar "D" for double size...? it expands it but totally locks th playersGUI up and pushes CPU to 100
<h3xis> kitche, ahhh
<h3xis> oh crap, its not called audilicious, it's called audacious
* h3xis smacks head
<Jrod> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME? PLEASE!
<kitche> h3xis: xmms is dead though the code is horrible among other things so the one dev of xmms made xmms2 which is better but still alpha
<cld2> can someone tell me what linux-restricted-modules pkg i need to have installed to get the nvidia driver to work? I have generic kernel and generic restriced mods installed. it says Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Jrod> anybody
<Jrod> please
<Jrod> anybody
<Jrod> help
<Jrod> me
<Jrod> please
<kitche> !enter|Jrod
<ubotu> Jrod: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> !patience|Jrod
<ubotu> Jrod: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adrap> Look, when I type sensors, I get a boring error message saying that /proc or /sys aren't mounted, but they are mounted, libsensors3 is installed and the i2c kernel modules are loaded. This is a pain in the ass ! Can someobyd fucking help me with this ?
<Jrod> I said please
<h3xis> kitche, what's the diff between it and audacious?
<Jrod> all im trying to do is get some help
<harrisony1> !grub | Jrod
<ubotu> Jrod: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n2diy> Jrod: I sent you the url that expains what your problem is.
<Gosha> is it possible to use the VNC thingie that MSN has via linux? .. like .. me ( using linux ) helping a friend ( using windows and MSN ) ?
<agent> !yell | Jrod
<superkirbyartist> h3xis: It is at 45% setup I will tell you when it's finished because it will be faster.
<ubotu> Jrod: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ryugi> does where is the rc.d script located
<h3xis> okay
<Jrod> n2diy what link, i dont see any links
<Ryugi> where is the rc.d script located
<h3xis> Ryugi, /etc
<gili> so no one usese XMMS for audio player anymore....?
<n2diy> Jrod: take a look at this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=437543
<bds> !help | bds
<ubotu> bds: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<h3xis> gili, some people do but it's just bleh
<superkirbyartist> h3xis: Don't worry, typically an Ubuntu setup takes 30 minutes.
<I-kido> Ryugi:  type in terminal  locate rc.d   or whatever u r  lokking for
<dmc_> Anyone help me with this:  GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_property: object class `GtkTable' has no property named `orientation'
<gili> so what is a good program...? alternative to rhythmbox
<kitche> h3xis: audacious is like xmms xmms2 is a server-client type of program like mplayer is
<h3xis> kitche, i see
<mwe> when I apt-get anything it says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: [Long list] . How do I tell apt to stop warning about that? I want to keep those packages.
<dubious9> Jrod, did you boot the live cd again?  I thought you left.
<spacing_guild> anyone know how to get mplayer to be the default movie player for firefox?
<karbonik> kitche: I went into ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/i24bgvtq.default/extensions and removed all the data there after uninstalling thru Tbird, and purging enigmail thru Adept, then reinstalling thru Adept and reinstalling the freshest .xpi on mozilla webiste for Enigmail.  I still get the same output, with the comment about the charset.  I feel like a friggin moron here.
<gili> audacious,,,? do you mean audacity?
<wireless_> n2diy : back
<h3xis> gili, no audacious
<gili> ok
<n2diy> wireless_: roger, so where are we now?
<Ryugi> there is no rc.d in the etc and on my system
<jrib> Does anyone know the url (or factoid) for ljl's page that lists deb dependencies recursively?
<kitche> h3xis: I had to see what audacious was lol
<gili> what reposit. do i get audacious at or do i need to compile it
<h3xis> XD
<wireless_> i am disabling and disconnection wired connection
<Ryugi> what other file should i edit to stop gdm frfom starting
<KaLimeRo-> how can i be root ?
<h3xis> gili, should be there already
<karbonik> kitche:  I mean I deleted all the Enigmail folder, not -all- my extensions
<cld2> anyone have nvidia drivers working with 6.10 ?
<n2diy> wireless_: roger, so how are you talking to me?
<wireless_> on my desktop
<agent> !root KaLimeRo-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root KaLimeRo- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wireless_> laptop right here
<Jrod> dubious
<agent> !root | KaLimeRo-
<ubotu> KaLimeRo-: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wireless_> next to me
<kitche> karbonik: yah it might be due to the package I m not sure but I would start there I jsut use the xpi myself
<Jrod> i booted the live cd again, what sdhould i do
<KaLimeRo-> 10x
<n2diy> wireless_: so you can ping your wireless card, can you ping your router?
<wireless_> ok ping to unknown host www.google.com with wlan0 only enabled
<bds> !me | help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bds> !help | me
<ubotu> me: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> !anyone | cld2
<ubotu> cld2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<karbonik> kitche:  which package do you mean?  the one thru Adept?  I'll try that again, only using the .xpi
<wireless_> ping to router, host unreachable
<n2diy> wireless_: can you ping your router?
<jacopoexchange> hey, i just installed kubuntu on my ubuntu system, but gdm doesn't show me the option of a kde session
<Gosha> i can't, can i? >_<
<jacopoexchange> how can i start one?
<dubious9> Jrod, did you see my private message? anyway, open up a console and type "sudo fdisk -l" and it'll print your partition table
<cld2> jrib: yeah, my question is if anyone has it working because I cant seem to figure it out and ive followed the instructions to a T.
<n2diy> wireless_: ok, can you still ping the wireless card?
<jrib> jacopoexchange: how did you instlal kubuntu?
<bds> !help me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lam_> im trying to chmod u-x on each of my mp3/flac files, but there are directories involved and i can't do it recursively without affecting the directories as well. anyone have suggestions as to how i can do this task?
<jrib> cld2: yes, I have them working
<jacopoexchange> jrib: through kubuntu-default-system package
<agent> jacopoexchange: normally kde uses kdm not gdm... you may try restarting your x server
<cld2> jrib: what restricted modules did you install? and are you using the linux-image-generic?
<dubious9> Jrod, also we can rescue your windows files while you have the live cd booted.
<harrisony1> Lam_: i dont think you can
<jrib> jacopoexchange: you want to install kubuntu-desktop
<wireless_> i can ping 192.168.1.6
<jacopoexchange> jrib: i actually don't
<Jrod> dubious, im sending u messages but ur not responding
<wireless_> which shows as wmaster0
<jrib> jacopoexchange: to get kubuntu, that's the package
<dubious9> Jrod, what client are you using I can't see them
<Jrod> mIRC
<bds> !search cron
<ubotu> Found: cron,lamp,ftbs
<n2diy> wireless_: is that your wireless card, and include n2diy so your messages are highlighted for me.
<bds> !cron me
<jacopoexchange> jrib: that's the full install package, i just wanted a little more than the base system
<ubotu> cron: management of regular background processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0pl1-94ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 276 kB
<drkm> I'm using console FTP and after a period of time I get disconnected, is there a command I can type to have FTP reconnect rather than having to exit and reopen?
<dubious9> hmm... I've never used mIRC, I've always used xchat
<bds> !foss me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foss me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jrod> i dont have mac
<bds> !oss me
<jrib> cld2: I install the restricted modules for what   "uname -r"   says.  I've had them working on both generic and 386
<Xenguy> drkm: wget is a good utility for fetching big files...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony1> bds: you dont need me
<harrisony1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wireless_> n2diy: yes it is I believe, it shows that is the address for the wireless card under ifconfig
<harrisony1> see what i mean
<jacopoexchange> agent: during the installation i was asked which display manager i wanted to use, in theory gdm should show both gnome and kde session option
<roniez> jrod: type /query dubious9 and u dubious opens a query with him and try
<Xenguy> drkm: you can 'continue' with 'wget -c'
<agent> jacopoexchange: you probably are missing a package such as kde-base or something of that sorts which creates an entry...
<noelferreira_> kitche: same problem with radeon.dri not capable
<bds> harrisony1: thanks ;)
<n2diy> wireless_: ok, so we can ping the card right?
<jacopoexchange> agent: i'll check that out
<drkm> Xenguy: its just for webdesign but I just idle when not uploading files.. but I have to exit FTP and restart and go to the right DIR again, its time consuming
<agent> jacopoexchange: exactly, did you restart x? it may be that gdm is being silly and needs to be restarted
<wireless_> n2diy: yes
<dancallo> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu DapperDrake didn't detect my ISA sound card?  I have a Creative Labs model CT4380, AWE64.
<jacopoexchange> agent: i restarted the pc
<wireless_> n2diy : but not the router and nothing on the net
<n2diy> wireless_: do any LEDs blink?
<kitche> dancallo: ISA? think that can't be used on 2.6 kernels
<cld2> jrib: I have an amd64 box running generic and I have installed said modules but it tells me to make sure the nvidia kern mod and the kernel im running are the same. thanks for looking
<Xenguy> drkm: try wget if you are just fetching files
<wireless_> n2diy : I have no lights on the card working now, not on and not blinking
<jrib> cld2: what command says that?
<n2diy> wireless_: What about when you ping the card?
<spacing_guild> anyone know how to get mplayer to be the default movie player for firefox?
<dancallo> Didn't realize that, Kitche.  I had a Rockwell Riptide audio/comm card (PCI) in there earlier, but Dapper didn't detect it either.
<cld2> jrib: nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jared_> Hi is anybody here
<drkm> Xenguy: I'm uploading
<agent> jacopoexchange: ok :) you can also try adding your own session file
<jrib> cld2: that's not the right command for edgy, are you following the guide on the wiki?
<wireless_> n2diy : one sec
<raintheory> !rhytmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhytmbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dubious9> Jared_, nobody here but us penguins
<spacing_guild> how do you set a default movie player for firefox?
<raintheory> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<agent> jacopoexchange: the problem is that if you don't know exactly what kde needs started and how to start it you will probaly have problems
<Jared_> Dubious, im in xchat
<jrib> jacopoexchange: I'm not on ubuntu atm, but I would use packages.ubuntu.com to find what package owns the .desktop session file for kubuntu
<Jared_> send me a private thingy
<jacopoexchange> agent: the package i installed didn't install kde-base
<cld2> jrib: im following the guide from asking ubotu nvidia. can I have the wiki link please
<jacopoexchange> but kde-base-bin
<dancallo> Kitche:  I got your message.  Thanks for letting me know.
<adrap> test
<adrap> test
<jrib> cld2: that's the guide I'm referring to, let me see if it was changed
<adrap> Is this on ?
<n2diy> nope
<jacopoexchange> agent, jrib: that's why it didn't show kde
<dubious9> Jared_, you should see a new tab pop up
<agent> jacopoexchange: not sure what hte difference is as i do not use kde.... if you want, try kde-base
<cld2> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia thats what im using
<fmachado> K1GPL, did you resolve your problem?
<Xenguy> drkm: heh, I just discovered there's a 'wput' for uploading files
<agent> jacopoexchange: cool! so it works now?
<K1GPL> fmachado, yes, thanks very much :)
<jacopoexchange> agent: i'm installing it right now
<Xenguy> drkm: never tried it, but it says it has 'resume'
<K1GPL> now i have a new problem.
<agent> jacopoexchange: ok
<lxgg> hey there
<fmachado> K1GPL :)
<Jared_> Dubious, i sent u a message, did you get it
<jrib> cld2: take a closer look at step 10
<n2diy> wireless_: ?
<lxgg> i need some help with the ubuntu settup
<K1GPL> i had to reinstall winxp on a dual boot system.  it seems to have wiped the mbr clean, and my boot options are gone.  how do i get them back?
<dubious9> Jared_, what are you typing when you send me a message?  Hmmm... private messages don't require a specific port to be open do they?
<cld2> jrib: oh Feck me. thanks so much. ive been up way to long. argh! thanks for the fresh eyes.
<agent> !grub | K1GPL
<ubotu> K1GPL: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jared_> Idk, do you have an aim account?
<jrib> cld2: np
<drkm> Xen: I'm not really looking for a resume.. more of a reconnect
<adrap> well sensors kicks me out, sensors doesn't display the data
<wireless_> n2diy: it seems as thought I have lost the ip to the card, and cannot ping it anymore now
<adrap> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<adrap> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<adrap> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<adrap> was compiled with sysfs support!
<n2diy> wireless_:  what does ifconfig tell you?
<adrap> But /proc and /sys are mounted, libsensors3 is installed and the i2c-* modules are loaded
<adrap> Can please anyone fucking help me ?
<lxgg> i cant configure the firefox right....somehow; all the time when i want to connect to google i cant ! anyone an idea ?
<kitche> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wireless_> that it had not ip
<dubious9> Jared_, lol yeah, but usually I only /msg it to people ;)
<Jared_> what does that mean? /msg?
<lxgg> or havent i configured the network right ?
<n2diy> wireless_:  did it show wlan0?
<linux1> hiya ppl any know  how to setup dmraid  im stuck :(
<Jared_> dubious9, do you get my messages in private chat?
<axisys> how to convert pdf to doc, this is to remove watermark
<dubious9> type /msg in the begging of the line then my nick "dubious9" then somethign else
<wireless_> n2diy: I disabled then reenabled the intereface, and now it lost its ip, shows wlan0 and wmaster0 but neither have ip addresses
<jrib> Does anyone know the url (or factoid) for ljl's page that lists deb dependencies recursively?
<gili> ok thanks for audacious
<gili> great looking player
<spacing_guild> how do I set a default movie player for firefox?
<wireless_> n2diy: before wmaster0 had one, but it does not anymore
<dubious9> Jared_, now try it with /query
<spacing_guild> totem sucks...
<karbonik> kitche: I tried purging from Adept, uninstalling from Tbird, and resinstalling thru TBird by .xpi.  Still no worky.  I guess I'm off to RTFM inside out on Gnupg
<n2diy> wireless_:  how did you disable, and re-enable them?
<karbonik> kitche: thanks for the lead
<jrib> spacing_guild: install the plugin one you want and remove the totem plugin
<cynical> spacing_guild: you install the mozilla plugin for whatever media player you like
* Xenguy begins steering a course back to Debian...
<Jared_> ok i typed '/query dubious9'
<mwe> how do you tell apt-get to stop warning about something it thinks was automatically installed?
<Xenguy> sorry, ww
<cld2> jrib: thanks again. I earned several didnt RTFM points for that one.
<dubious9> ok something is screwy.  can somebody else /query me to see which end this problem is on?
<kitche> Jared_: if your not registered/identified with nickserv you can't pm
<mwe> i need what it says I can remove
<Jared_> ok how do i register
<n-rated> where should I have to put the tar.gz file for this to work sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-1.32.tar.gz
<jrib> mwe: what warning exactly?  use pastebin
<dubious9> kitche, lol thanks, I had no idea ;)
<wireless_> n2diy: in the network settings box in administration->network
<lxgg> ANYONE who can help with FIREFOX config and NETWORK CONFIG message me plz !!!
<mwe> and those warnings are annoying
<kitche> Jared_: dubious9 /msg nickserv help register
<n2diy> wireless_:  ok, and now it is enabled, but doesn't list an ip address?
<fmachado> !enter | mwe
<mwe> jrib: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: [Long list] 
<ubotu> mwe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wireless_> correct
<Jared_> REGISTER eagles
<dubious9> kitche, yeah, I'm registered, I just didn't know you couldn't msg people without being registered.
<mwe> jrib: it says I can use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them, but I want to keep them and the warning annoys me
<ozzloy> arg!  my window decorator has died
<wireless_> n2diy : right, I tried only renabling wlan0 wmaster0 and if I just enable wmaster0 nothing shows up except the lookback in ifconfig, but if I just enable wlan0 then both wmaster0 and wlan0 show up, and if I enable both I have same results
<dubious9> Jared_, try doing the registration in the FreeNode tab.  That way if you make a mistake, we all don't see your password ;)
<axisys> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ozzloy> when i start beryl-manager, my window decorator doesn't work correctly anymore.  it worked fine, but now it's dead
<ozzloy> how do i fix it?
<n2diy> wireless_:  so still no ip address?
<axisys> !pdf2doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf2doc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wireless_> n2diy: right, no i ip as of now
<siv0x> Can someone help me, I have my headset plugged in and everything, but the sound is still coming through the speakers instead?
<wirelessnoob> Hi: I have just installed a Belkin 5Fd700uk wireless card.  I've installed no drivers, but wireless assistant can see the router (and other peoples).  I've got 128-bit WEP working on windows, but can't get w/less asst to authenticate.  Am I doing something obviously stupid?
<jrib> mwe: I know what you mean, I've just been ignoring the warnings.  The autoremove features seems to lack documentation
<n2diy> wireless_:  this is weird, try ifdown wlan0, and then ifup wlan0.
<mwe> jrib: yeah. I noticed in the man page
<lxgg> ANYONE who can help with FIREFOX config and NETWORK CONFIG message me plz !!!
<jrib> mwe: a thread on the forums claims feisty's man page has docs, so I'm going to see if I can take a quick look at that
<jrib> lxgg: can you be more specific?
<jrib> Does anyone know the url (or factoid) for ljl's page that lists deb dependencies recursively?
<n2diy> wireless_:  ?
<arte_> how to restore icons on desktop after forced quit of nautilus ?
<jrib> arte_: start nautilus
<pluto> I have two XFS hard drives in addition to my main ext3 linux drive. Whenever I delete something on the XFS drives, rather than it moving to the trash, it instead moves to a hidden folder on the drive called .trash. Is there a way to make it move to the trash on the main drive like it should?
<arte_> it started
<wireless_> n2diy: ifdown wlan0 = wmaster0 unknown hardware address type 801    Listing on LPF/wlan0/00:11:50:dd:59:3d  Sonding on LPF/wlan0/00:11:50:dd:59:3d  Sending on Socket/fallback
<arte_> i mounted ftp n it hanged
<n2diy> wireless_:  and ifup?
<arte_> is there any cmd to reload desktop ? i use gnome
<Music_Shuffle> arte_, like ctrl+alt+backspace?
<rrittenhouse> LOL i was thinking the same thing
<arte_> ill try thnx
<Music_Shuffle> Well, it seems legit :P
<rrittenhouse> ..
<wireless_> n2diy: ifup wlan0 = same as above plus DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8 then it goes on to intervals 14,18,17,4 then it says No DHCPOFFERS recieved  No working leases in persistent databae - sleeping
<Music_Shuffle> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> Eh.
<siv0x> Can someone help me, I have my headset plugged in and everything, but the sound is still coming through the speakers instead?
<Music_Shuffle> Is the headset plugged in right?
<n2diy> wireless_:  does it have an ip now?
<Theodor> Guys I'm currently here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ ... I need to download these packages: debhelper, rmp, dpkg-dev, make ... any ideas on where to get them?
<Theodor> I need them, because I wasn't able to install Alien.
<HymnToLife> Theodor, they're on your Ubuntu CD
<wireless_> n2diy: no
<Theodor> Ohh damn it
<crimsun> siv0x: did you set the default audio output using asoundconf?
<Theodor> How can I get them out of the DVD ?
<n2diy> wireless_:  WTF? hang on, I'm going to ask the list.
<HymnToLife> Theodor, just try to apt-get them
<HymnToLife> it should ask for the CD/DVD
<jrib> Theodor: the cd is better, but note that they are linked at the bottom of the page for the package on packages.ubuntu.com as well
<Theodor> so I write apt-get rpm ?
<HymnToLife> with sudo
<raintheory> is there a way to record a radio stream (streamed from rhythmbox)?
<n2diy> Ifconfig sees a wireless card, but no ip address is a assigned to it, also ifup reports no leases, and the card is sleeping?
<jrib> Theodor: sudo apt-get install rpm    why do you want rpm?
<Theodor> kay, will try it
<wireless_> n2diy: yes
<K1GPL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> n2diy, have you configured ESSID ans key using iwconfig ?
<wireless_> that is all correct
<HymnToLife> oh, never mind
<Theodor> jrib, becuase I downloaded a driver for my graphic card, which is a .rpm file.
<jrib> Theodor: what graphics card?
<n2diy> HymnToLife: it isn't my problem, I'm trying to help wireless_ solve his, and I'm stumped.
<jrib> !rpm | Theodor
<ubotu> Theodor: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<HymnToLife> Theodor, this seems like a bad thing to do, what kind of card do you have ?
<wireless_> n2diy: i cam going to eject the card and reinsert it, although that has never helped before
<Theodor> ATI X600 "for my laptop"
<agent> Theodor: its a pretty bad idea to install non-deb files, but if you *must* you can use alien to convert from rpm to deb
<HymnToLife> !ati | Theodor
<ubotu> Theodor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Theodor> That command gave me this: you might want to run 'apt-get -f install'
<Theodor> any ideas why?
<HymnToLife> yes, broken dependencies
<Theodor> HymnToLife, I went to that webpage before, I couldn't find anything that helped me out ...
<wireless_> n2diy: ndiswrapper -l says hardare is present and driver is present
<HymnToLife> just run the command it tells you to
<Theodor> okay
<n2diy> wireless_:  does it have an ip now?
<wireless_> hang on ejecting card from bus caused lockup again
<Theodor> I was obliged to the following: apt-get -f install.
<Theodor> What does that mean?
<Theodor> now it's doing something ...
<Theodor> I soo need to understand what's going on.
<wireless_> n2diy : had to reboot it
<siv0x> I need to understand why i cant receive sound from my headphones instead of the pc speakers.
<arte_> only restat helped in dat situation
<n2diy> wireless_:  roger that.
<Theodor> so how does apt-get works?
<wireless_> n2diy: this card is a f5d7010 v6000 belkin
<arte_> i mean icons disappeared from desktop after force nautilus quit
<Theodor> They told me once that command to download stuff from the internet ..
<Music_Shuffle> Right.
<Music_Shuffle> Theodor, no synaptic?
<axisys> anyone know of a tool to convert pdf to doc (sorry for repeat q)
<siv0x> Theodor: sudo apt-get "almost anything in synaptic"
<epitiphlitis> Ok, gotta problem...I installed a bunch of gnome login screens and erased all the original login screens and set it to random...then i rebooted and theres an error saying something about "circles theme cannot load, reverting to default login"  wich is a plain login window but the field where you type in user name doesnt type anything up, no cursor or anything.  Anybody?
<Theodor> a synatic is ?
<n2diy> wireless_:  roger that, I'm not familiar with it.
<Theodor> synaptic*
<arte_> is there gnome-  kind cmd to restore n restart desktop
<epitiphlitis> arte?
<jrib> arte_: starting nautilus after killing it should work.  Have you logged out and back in if it didn't?
<HymnToLife> arte_, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace :p (save your work first)
<arte_> it always happened after i do force quit
<arte_> it sucks
<Music_Shuffle> HymnToLife, I already said that! Did he not try it? :(
<arte_> yes
<arte_> i logged
<wireless_> n2diy: i am going to search around on this myself somemore
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, my girlfriend has the new Motorola K1, was wondering is there any way to hook into it with linux, access photo memory etc?
<siv0x> Can someone help me, I have my headset plugged in and everything, but the sound is still coming through the speakers instead?
<NET||abuse> i have a usb connector
<arte_> out and in a couple of times
<n2diy> wireless_:  ok, good luck.
<wireless_> n2diy: I think it maybe a problem with using the wrong drivers, I am using the drivers on the cd
<epitiphlitis> I installed a bunch of gnome login screens and erased all the original login screens and set it to random...then i rebooted and theres an error saying something about "circles theme cannot load, reverting to default login"  wich is a plain login window but the field where you type in user name doesnt type anything up, no cursor or anything.  Anybody?
<wireless_> n2diy: thanks alot for all your help
<arte_> try urself, open nautilus do force quit n restore all icons
<n2diy> wireless_:  ok, good luck.
<arte_> then write me back if success
<jeeves__> n2diy:  I got the GPS to work properly.  It's still not accurate though
<superkirbyartist> Guy supposed to help me with laptop card, are you still there?
<axisys> siv0x: double click the volume/sound button
<jrib> !enter | arte_
<ubotu> arte_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<axisys> siv0x: go to the switch tab
<arte_> ok ok ok
<n2diy> jeeves_ : good, how accurate is it?
<sidny4> how do I make all windows have a 75% opacity? I am using beryl
<axisys> axisys: check the headphone jack sense
<axisys> siv0x: check the headphone jack sense
<siv0x> anisys: you mean go to kmixer? (i'm on kde)
<jeeves__> n2diy:  it's off by @ least 10kmH when driving, and is almost 10m out on distance.
<arte_> do i need write !enter then write ?
<jrib> sidny4: you may have more luck in #beryl
<sidny4> k
<epitiphlitis> I installed a bunch of gnome login screens and erased all the original login screens and set it to random...then i rebooted and theres an error saying something about "circles theme cannot load, reverting to default login"  wich is a plain login window but the field where you type in user name doesnt type anything up, no cursor or anything.  Anybody got an answer or am I screwed?
<Azul> kde = krappy desktop environment
<n2diy> jeeves_ : the speed should be better than that, but 10m distance isn't that bad.
<jrib> arte_: no, I just mean:  don't break up what you say into more than one line.  It makes it hard to follow with everyone else speaking at the same time
<Dante123> hi everyone....new ubuntu user here......very happy for the most part with 6.10...just need help with multimedia and browser
<axisys> siv0x: i guess.. basically u need to check the button for the sound driver to sense the headphone
<wirelessnoob> Azul, don't I kknow it...
<Azul> !mp3 | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dante123> tried reading and doing what I found suggested....but cannot get videos from firefox to show
<arte_> i got it jrib never do it again :)
<jeeves__> n2diy:  that was 10m standing still.  and between differne't OSes.  (had the laptop sitting on the hood of the car, and then booted into differen't OSes
<arte_> so jrib did u tried to force nautilus ?
<siv0x> axisys: are you using kde?
<Azul> Dante123, use automatix
<axisys> siv0x: nawp
<Dante123> what is automatix?
<Azul> or easy-ubuntu
<epitiphlitis> I installed a bunch of gnome login screens and erased all the original login screens and set it to random...then i rebooted and theres an error saying something about "circles theme cannot load, reverting to default login"  wich is a plain login window but the field where you type in user name doesnt type anything up, no cursor or anything.  i suppose since nobody has an answer i guess i'll...
<epitiphlitis> ...just fdisk format reload?
<Dante123> is it a package you download
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me with laptop card please?
<jrib> arte_: have you tried running "killall nautilus"  now?  I can't try, I'm not on GNOME atm
<Azul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kitche> !automatix|Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<n2diy> jeeves_ : ok, 10 meters is about as good as it gets.
<Azul> man! this ubotu is very handy
<siv0x> axisys: hrmm, one sec, i'll boot up on gnome, brb.
<superkirbyartist> I want to figure out if dialup modem will be detected/supported.
<kitche> !easyubuntu|Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<jrib> !dialup | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<arte_> no i didnt try killall just used "force quit" program coz it hunged up
<epitiphlitis> i mean sheeot, at least give me a wiki or a howto or something.  is anybody able to even see what i am typing?
<jrib> arte_: try that now and see if it makes a diff
<Azul> is there a keyboard shortcut for invoking system monitor?
<kitche> epitiphlitis: the best way is to insall the default gdm back
<arte_> ok ill experiment that now
<epitiphlitis> kitche, how can i do that if i cant even log in?
<superkirbyartist> Lesee...
<kitche> epitiphlitis: ctrl+alt+F1 is how switches you to the shell
<Azul> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<superkirbyartist> Do I have a softmodem or hardmodem?
<linux1> hiya ppl ive install dmraid and it found my intel raid part but then nothing in /dev/mapper just control any idea whats up
<superkirbyartist> Are PCMCIA modems soft or hard?
<siv0x> axisys: k
<epitiphlitis> kitche, then what?
<arte_> jrib .. u r genius :) it really helps tnx !
<epitiphlitis> kitche: apt-get?
#ubuntu 2006-12-31
<jrib> arte_: glad it worked, don't ask me why :)
<kitche> epitiphlitis: log in and then sudo apt-get install gdm there is a reinstall comand for apt-get also I just don't know it
<cloom> hello, anyone uses XGL+Beryl?
<arte_> coz u know much more than me :)
<jrib> kitche: apt-get --reinstall install foo
<siv0x> axisys: okay now i'm on gnome.. i click the little speaker icon at the top of my screen?
<axisys>   siv0x yes.. double click
<foobn> i have an existing ubuntu/swap partition that i want to overwrite with kubuntu. do i have to delete and recreate those partitions or can i get away with just formatting my existing ext3 partition and installing kubuntu on it?
<siv0x> axisys: k done
<johns^> foobn: yep
<foobn> yep to what
<axisys> siv0x: do u see a tab called switches?
<johns^> you can overwrite it
<johns^> or just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<foobn> just format?
<siv0x> axisys: yes
<kitche> foobn: or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then you will have kubuntu and ubuntu
<johns^> foobn: during the install
<foobn> i'm already in a kubuntu livecd
<axisys> siv0x: go to that tab
<tim__b> anyone into psybnc with oidentd support? got following problem: /etc/oidentd.conf is configured in the right way, so is psybnc, which writes the repley in ~user/.oidentd.conf. but oidentd replies the shell username instead of the ident set in psybnc. any suggestions?
<siv0x> axisys: k
<axisys> is the headphone sense checked?
<johns^> foobn: I would just apt-get the kubuntu stuff ;) But during install you will have an option to format
<foobn> i'd rather do a fresh install
<foobn> my ubuntu/gnome was broken
<johns^> foobn: come on, it isn't windows ;)
<siv0x> axisys: do i check "Audigy analog/digital output jack" ?
<mixandgo> hello everyone, something strange happens when I try to sync some files with Unison ! if the amount of data is high... the network breaks down, meaning no ping, nothing; even tho ifconfig show it's everything ok ! I need to disable and re-enable the network connection (eth0) for it to work again
<superkirbyartist> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> siv0x: play w/ those
<lewwy> hi guys
<axisys> siv0x: one of them will work.. u have diff drver i think
<Theodor> If I moved my files from my Ubuntu DVD to an external HDD, will the apt-get command still works ?
<bmhm> hi all
<bmhm> how can i run eclipse on 6.10 amd64 ?
<gili> i have a question about cd rippers?
<gili> is sound juicer the most reliable,???
<Theodor> If I moved my files from my Ubuntu DVD to an external HDD, will the apt-get command still works ?
<johns^> gili: cdparanoia is the most reliable :)
<der0b> doesn't grip use cdparanoia?
<gili> yes grip uses cdparanoia....
<gili> i am having some problems with grip and LAME
<gili> i like grip but it is not encoding my tracks
<der0b> I never attempted to config lame with grip
<johns^> Theodor: you will probably have to modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<junk269> hi all
<siv0x> axisys: okay, got it.. now mic isnt working.
<Theodor> johns^, I was thinking the same ... do you know where does a USB HDD gets mounted?
<gili> how does one get mp3 support in sound juicer
<gili> ?
<jrwa> hi there! :)
<junk269> i no this is ubuntu but do you all mind a fast os ?? not related to ubuntu?pls
<jrwa> is there possible to launch a program (kid3) with different encoding than the default? ^^
<johns^> Theodor: somewhere in /media i would guess
<jrwa> *is it
<wirelessnoob> Hi: I have just installed a Belkin 5Fd700uk wireless card.  I've installed no drivers, but wireless assistant can see the router (and other peoples).  I've got 128-bit WEP working on windows, but can't get w/less asst to authenticate.  Am I doing something obviously stupid?
<junk269> knoppix 5.0.1 an accelerated knoppix5.0.1 is there an difference?
<Jimmey> Where are my kernel headers?
<der0b> junk269: you might ask in #knoppix
<junk269> i did i think there all in here lol
<junk269> i didnt get an answer
<mnoir> Jimmey: /usr/src
<der0b> just ask and wait, there may not be anyone around to answer you at the moment
<Jimmey> mnoir, "The directory you have provided is not a valid Linux headers location."
<Jimmey> mnoir, this is configuring wacom-kernel-source
<cafuego_> Jimmey: You need the 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' package.
<junk269> see ya
<cafuego_> Jimmey: Then the kernel src dir will be /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<mnoir> Jimmey: you asked where they were - I didn't know you hadn't installed them yet... :)
<gregcha117> everytime i try to install the new Kaffeine from src it says "no targets specified and no makefile found. stop."
<seanj> hi people
<Jimmey> Ahh :-P
<axisys> siv0x: u have to play w/ in and out
<axisys> your out works now.. u have to make sure in is check'd as well
<MuffY> good evening
<axisys> audio-in that is
<siv0x> axisys: I am.. but in the switch tab all i have is one box that i can check or uncheck.
<n2diy> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MuffY> i'd like some advice on installing ubuntu on my computer
<axisys> siv0x: so if u check it in stops working?
<solitude> can someone guide me through getting my usb wireless stick to work on ubuntu?
<gregcha117> muffy: what do you want to do?
<gregcha117> muffy: do you want to just have ubuntu or dual boot it with windows?
<wheels3572> crimsun, I would like to thank you for ALL your help lastnight you got me started in the right direciton :)
<MuffY> first of all, would it be wise to keep a small 10-15G windows partition, or can you emulate most windows things on ubuntu
<siv0x> axisys: what is aux?
<MuffY> gregcha117: i don't want to know if i want a dual boot system or not =p
<siv0x> axisys: yes i have it unchecked and headphones are working, just the mic is like muted or something somewhere
<lnknpk04> i'm trying to install my wireless card through ndiswrapper and the driver says that its an invalid driver when i know its not
<MuffY> oop
<MuffY> s
<mnoir> MuffY: keep the windows until 4 months after the last time you boot it
<Z_Morek> anyone know why lircd would be looking for config in the /etc directory instead of /etc/lirc
<MuffY> nice one =)
<MuffY> ok, then my next question:
<solitude> How do i get my wireless card to work on a fresh ubuntu install?
<solitude> its picked up in networking, but it doesnt work after i enable it
<lnknpk04> if anyone thinks they might be able to help, i can message you the error i get in dmesg
<Rick_Timmis> Z_Morek did you compile lircd with a config dir prefix ?
<MuffY> would it by wise to have 1) a small windows partition than a larger ubuntu partition, and make the rest a big FAT32 partition i can put files on readable for both windows and ubuntu?
<Jimmey> solitude, what does "lspci | grep Network"
<Jimmey> Say?
<MuffY> or are there ways i can let windows read these "ext2 something" linux filesystems
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me why I can hear all sound in gaim and playing sound from a website but when I goto play MP3's I cant hear crap
<solitude> it says bash: grep command not found
<solitude> bash: lspci: command not found
<Jimmey> :-S
<siv0x> axisys: all i see is line out, line2, to do with in/out
<mnoir> MuffY: in practice, using a smallish fat32 as a pivot is usually better and moving things there only that you need to share - you prolly will not be going back and forth and back and forth
<Rick_Timmis> wheels372 do you have mp3 support installed ?
<wheels3572> Rick_Timmis, No idea lol
<lnknpk04> i'm haivng a similar problem Jimmy...when i do that command it says "02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)"
<Rick_Timmis> ok so so you need to install automatix
<Rick_Timmis> and then run it
<solitude> Jimmey, should i have entered them as separate commands?
<n2diy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Rick_Timmis> command line apt-get update
<MuffY> mnoir: so if i need  file in windows, i copy it to the FAT32 partition from linux, and then read it with windows?
<Rick_Timmis> then apt get install automatix
<mnoir> MuffY: you will need to decide which os is your chosen 'home' and only use the other when necessary
<n2diy> !automatix
<MuffY> i bet it's going to be ubuntu
<MuffY> though i never used it before
<mnoir> yes - that is what most who are trying to abandon Uncle Bill do
<wheels3572> Rick_Timmis, I already did actually it's installed here
<MuffY> but it doesn't look like i can't do important thinks on ubuntu which i can on windows =)
<solitude> aha
<mnoir> what important things?
<n2diy> MuffY: like what?
<solitude> Jimmey, i reentered it, and it returns nothing
<wheels3572> Rick_Timmis, I have a bunch of Media Players
<mnoir> OO is waay better than Office, FF runs on both, TB is better than WinMail
<J-_> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<gili> how does one encode to mp3 format with soundjuicer???
<Z_Morek> Rick_Timmis... don't think so...
<MuffY> 1) browsing, 2) a bit image manipulation(yay gimp!) [nothing serious] , 3) compiling programs for consoles (NDS for example ^_^)
<MuffY> winmail?
<wheels3572> Helix Player, Movie Player, Rhythmbox Music Player, Xfmedia and XMMS Media Player
<mnoir> MuffY: um - i forgot the name of outlook
<MuffY> i think i'm glad i don;t know what that is
<MuffY> brrrr
<MuffY> don't say outlook when i'm near
<mnoir> :)
<MuffY> had some nasty experiences with it xD
<mnoir> so does everybody else
<MuffY> all hail gmail =p
<lnknpk04> can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<Rick_Timmis> Z_Morek usually most daemons when compiled accept a config_dir as part of the compile time configuration, this will be in the docs. alternativel you could just move all the lircd configs into /etc to act as a work round
<TheNabb> what app is best for dvd ripping?
<mnoir> so anyway - you may find the linux stuff better - my wife did
<MuffY> ty peeps
<mnoir> tias :)
<Z_Morek> Rick_Timmis: how about symlinks?
* MuffY makes partitions with partitionmagic
<Rick_Timmis> wheels3572 you need to go take a look at the ubuntu pages for mp3 support give me 2 minutes I will get a link for you BRB
<Rick_Timmis> Z-Morek sure you could use symlinks
<Z_Morek> Rick_Timmis: well then I have a bigger problem... I tried symlinking the files and it's still using the wrong /dev/lirc
<gili> so is it possible to use soundjuicer to make mp3....or no?
<MuffY> anyone has a nice link to a "ubuntu - winXP dual boot system"
<HymnToLife> yet, that's wat it's for
<Shocka311> is there a way to delete a folder quickly in terminal if it isn't empty or do I have to empty its folders and all its sub folders first?
<HymnToLife> I never managed to get it working tho
<solitude> someone pm me if they have the time to help me please
<MuffY> should be:  anyone has a nice link to a "ubuntu - winXP dual boot system" howto**
<der0b> shocka311: rm -rf will recursivly force delete a dir and anything beneath it
<HymnToLife> Shadowpillar, (sudo) rm -rf /path/to/folder - use with care and think before you type !
<Fireal> Hello all, looking for a simple utility to convert various movie file formats to mpeg-4...any suggestions?
<HymnToLife> Shocka311* sorry :p
<n2diy> Shocka311: do 'man rm" and look for the recursive switch, and be careful.
<Rick_Timmis> wheels3572  here is a link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3?highlight=%28mp3%29
<sekondchakra> anyone know if there's a "moblock" channel somewhere?
<Shocka311> der0b: I tried that and it saidthere is no such comand as -r
<lnknpk04> can anyone help me get my wireless working with ndiswrapper (or if you know of a different way, that would be appreciated too)?
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, sure we can help you but more details would be appreciated
<der0b> what was the exact error shocka311
<Rick_Timmis> Z_Morek well thats a different problem, I am afraid I don't know a thing about lirc but you /etc problem was common with compile time prefix's
<Shocka311> der0b: let me get it again
<lnknpk04> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<MuffY> gregcha117: you said something about a dual boot system some lines ago. Got a link?
<n2diy> der0b: he probably needs to sudo it?
<lnknpk04> when i install the driver, it says that it is invalid, when it is the correct one accordig to the list on the ndiswrapper wiki
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, nice, I installed the very seme just yesterday :p
<Shadowpillar> HymnToLife:  I prefer rm -rf /*
<lnknpk04> :)
<wheels3572> Rick_Timmis, ty im looking now
<lnknpk04> the one i was trying to use is bcmwl5a.inf
<HymnToLife> Shadowpillar, you'll need sudo to do this
<Shocka311> der0b: rmdir: invalid option -- r
<der0b> shocka311: you need to use rm not rmdir
<HymnToLife> Shocka311, rm, not rmdir
<Shocka311> thanks
<der0b> please just be careful :)
<siv0x> axisys: none worked.
<HymnToLife> and think before you type
<MuffY> no one has a link to an ubuntu -WinXP dual boot system?
<HymnToLife> !ask | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lnknpk04> HymnToLife: i have ndiswrapper installed from Automatix for Edgy.  i'm in the dir of the file and i type in sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf
<lnknpk04> right so far?
<Rick_Timmis> Muffy I run an XP Ubiuntu dual boot
<n2diy> MuffY: is Xp installed now?
<bob> MuffY, me too
<Rick_Timmis> I never really use
<Rick_Timmis> XP accept now
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, yes, except for the Automatix part
<lnknpk04> what do you mean?
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<n2diy> MuffY: is Xp installed now?
<bob> MuffY, install XP first.. then just install ubuntu it will setup grub for you
<MuffY> not really
<wheels3572> Rick_Timmis, one other question for you. Can I use Amarok even though im using Xubuntu?
<lnknpk04> ah
<lnknpk04> ok
<seanj> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<MuffY> ok
<HymnToLife> wheels3572, certainly
<MuffY> ty guys =)
<lnknpk04> is there a command that i can use to uninstall ndiswrapper and install it fresh from the site?
<wheels3572> HymnToLife, ty
<MuffY> install ubuntu while runnig windows?
<Rick_Timmis> wheels3572 Yes sure you can but you will need the bde-base libraries installed for tit to work
<Fireal> Muffy: check google vids for a quick tutorial
<Rick_Timmis> soory kde
<Fireal> I'll get a link 1 sec
<n2diy> MuffY: no boot from the Ubuntu CD.
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, it should work the way it is, please just don't use Automatix in the future
<Rick_Timmis> sorry I mean kde-base libraries installed along with QT
<lnknpk04> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<lnknpk04> lol
<lnknpk04> i wont.  someone told me to...
<HymnToLife> so, you run ndiswrapper -i, and what ?
<Fireal> Muffy: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=ubuntu&hl=en
<lnknpk04> [17187902.584000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<lnknpk04> thats what shows up in dmesg
<MuffY> Fireal: ty
<seanj> i just got a new computer with an AMD AThlon 64 processor... do I have to use the 64 bit install image?
<lnknpk04> and it says the driver is invalid
<MuffY> the rest: ty too =p
<mEz> O.o
<noelferreira> i just installed ATI open drivers but i can't have direct render working. any help?
<bob> lnknpk04, you need the firmware package
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, hold on, I'll give you the link to the driver I used
<lnknpk04> thx
<Rick_Timmis> seanj this would be the best route
<bob> lnknpk04, apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Fireal> does anyone convert video files to mpeg-4
<lynucs> how to use another ligon manager like entrance??
<seanj> is it faster? the reason I ask is because I already have the x86 image burned
<lynucs> login manager
<wheels3572> Rick_Timmis, Ok I have the following players should I just get rid of them all and use only one?  I have Helix Player, Movie Player, Rhythmbox Music Player, Xfmedia and XMMS Media Player
<Shocka311> what commands do I use to edit my /fstab
<MuffY> seanj: they told be i should use the x86 image
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, http://cmb.phys.cwru.edu/kisner/linux/compaq-r3000/bcmwl5a.tar.gz
<Music_Shuffle> seanj, you can use either.
<Rick_Timmis> noelferreira has your Xorg.conf file been updated to use the new ATI drivesr ?
<seanj> ok thank you all :)
<HymnToLife> Shocka311, your favourite text editor
<Music_Shuffle> seanj, each method has its good and bad sides ;P
<seanj> lol ok
<lnknpk04> thanks
<MuffY> cause some non-free software (like flash player) isn't there for 64 processors
<lnknpk04> lemme give that a shot
<seanj> i could live without flash player :)
<Shocka311> hymntolife: i want to do it from terminal
<Music_Shuffle> seanj, then go for 64. :D
<noelferreira> yes Rick_Timmis
<n2diy> Shocka311: then use nano
<HymnToLife> Shocka311, then use nano, it's a nice user-friendly command line editor :             sudo nano /etc/fstab
<noelferreira> i changed now ati to radeon in device just to check Rick_Timmis
<kyncani> seanj: and without w32codecs
<Shocka311> awesome
<bob> anyone know any good bandwidth testing software?
<seamus_ie> hey has anyone here any experience with ubuntu on a hp pavillion dv6186eu ( amd 64 -x )
<HymnToLife> !anyone | seamus_ie
<ubotu> seamus_ie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rick_Timmis> noelferreira what dou you get if you ask for glxinfo in a terminal ?
<Fireal> bob:  http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<bob> i max that out.. hehe
<noelferreira> lots of things Rick_Timmis
<firephoto> can anyone with feisty installed tell me if the pata_marvell module is there by default?
<noelferreira> Rick_Timmis: vendor mesa
<Rick_Timmis> Sure but does it say Direct Rendering yes ?
<noelferreira> Rick_Timmis: direct rendering no
<lnknpk04> ok.  now when i do ndiswrapper -l it says driver installed
<wirelessnoob> Hi: I have just installed a Belkin 5Fd700uk wireless card.  I've installed no drivers, but wireless assistant can see the router (and other peoples).  I've got 128-bit WEP working on windows, but can't get w/less asst to authenticate.  Am I doing something obviously stupid?
<lnknpk04> at least that worked...
<gili> i have a very simple question....?
<kennyb0328> I have a hpscanjet 5100c scanner.  Would like to get it working on linux ubuntu
<lnknpk04> now, its not saying "driver present, hardware present" yet.  Is there something i'm missing?
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, have you removed the bcm43xx module so it doesn't conflicts with ndiswrapper ?
<gili> how do i format a device that show up in my computer
<Progon> Is it true, that the java plugin of jre-6-linux-amd64.bin doesn't work with the firefox 2.0 x64? Or how can i install it on edgy?
<lynucs> guys, how do i use entrance instead of gdm on ubuntu??
<ortega10> how do i make the clock synchronize with a web server more often, or at least on startup?  right now it does it once a day (i guess?), so it's never in sync when i boot from windows to linux...
<lnknpk04> i wasn't sure how.  Sorry
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, sudo modprobe -r bcm4"xx
<HymnToLife> 3*
<Fireal> OK, I'll throw this out there.  I want to convert video files into mpeg-4 (aka mpeg4).  I think mencoder might be the answer but I cannot for the life of me figure it out.  Any suggestions?
<lnknpk04> done
<Rick_Timmis> noelferreira Have you taken a look at your Xorg.log and looked for EE entries, i.e cat /var/log/Xorg.log | grep EE
<n2diy> ortega10: right click on the clock, and select adjust date and time, sync options are there.
<seamus_ie> yea cheers HymnToLife, I have bought a new hp pavillion laptop with a dual core 64 bit amd processor and I would like to avoid any hardship involved in getting edgy install on the laptop, hence I'm trying to find people with experience
<lynucs> anyone? how do i set entrance login manager as standard instead of gmd
<lnknpk04> it didn't give me any messages, it just skipped down to a new line.  is there any way to check that it was actually removed?
<gregcha117> everytime i try to install kaffeine i get "can't find x libraries. pleace check in your installation and add the correct paths"
<lynucs> isntead of gdm
<noelferreira> i will paste bin it to you Rick_Timmis
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, it's normal behavior
<kyncani> gili: qtparted | gparted
<ortega10> n2diy: there aren't really many options... i can't configure how often or anything like that
<lnknpk04> ok.  Just wanted to be sure
<HymnToLife> it it wasn't removed, you would'be got an error message
<HymnToLife> ve*
<Rick_Timmis> noelferreira Does your new ATI card use Systems RAM, and have you enabled it use in your BIOS >?
<gili> kyncani: yes i know gparted....is there no simple built in disk managment app to fomat a device
<n2diy> ortega10: then you could setup a cron job to use "ntp pool.ntp.org"
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, what does ndiswrapper -l tell you now ?
<lnknpk04> Hymntolife: checking
<noelferreira> Rick_Timmis: http://pastebin.ca/297265
<ortega10> n2diy: ok thanks
<Rick_Timmis> OK 2 minutes
<HymnToLife> gili, gparted not simple enough ?
<lnknpk04> just driver installed
<lnknpk04> nothing about the hardware
<seamus_ie> Fireal: ffmpeg will do this for you I think
<HymnToLife> hmm
<lnknpk04> weird, eh?
<Fireal> thanks seamus will give it a try
<HymnToLife> try runing the -i part again
<kyncani> gili: qtparted and gparted are both simple apps i think
<lnknpk04> maybe try removing the driver and installing it again?
<lnknpk04> k
<ortega10> Fireal: install audacity
<gili> yes gparted is very simple....i just thought there was something out of the box
<gili> got it....thanks
<lnknpk04> nope.  just "driver installed"
<Rick_Timmis> noelferreira can ou pate bin you rXorg.conf and the output from glxinfo also please
<BHSPitMonkey> got a problem
<siv0x> Can anyone tell me how to receive mic capture, or how to unmute my mic.. my sound card is an audigy 2 zs
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, are you sure you have a Broadcom ?
<lnknpk04> oh yeah
<superkirbyartist> How do you load power manager in Xfce?
<lnknpk04> what i sent you came from the terminal
<BHSPitMonkey> I tried to install j2re in synaptic, but it's on a Licence Agreement screen in the "terminal" part, and I can't select "OK". (Like I said, it's synaptic; I can't interact with the terminal output"
<lnknpk04> and in device manager it says broadcom
<BHSPitMonkey> what can I do?
<noelferreira> ok Rick_Timmis
<seamus_ie> superkirbyartist: what do you mean by powermanager?
<JAyRULE> question! i just formated another harddrive and used the mount command so that it could be of use.  im planning on editing the file fstab so that it is mounted every single time i log in, but do i need to add it someplace so that it is unmounted everytime i log off?
<superkirbyartist> superkirbyartist: The one that indicates battery power etc.
<n2diy> BHSPitMonkey: Scroll through the agreement, then ok should be enabled.
<lnknpk04> weird thing is that i was getting a dif. problem  last night, but it actually recognized the hardware.  That was before the format and reinstall this morning
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BHSPitMonkey> n2diy, I'll go try... it wasn't responding to anything
<superkirbyartist> seamus_ie: The one that indicates battery power etc.
<seamus_ie> install the plugin through synaptic and then right click on the xfce-panel
<compengi> hey gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @71-87-43-100.d*!#ubuntu-r*@*]  by gnomefreak
<superkirbyartist> How do I use my PCMCIA modem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> n2diy, ok, it must have been stuck before... now it's responsive
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks
<Rick_Timmis> noelferreira here what I believe is the problem, lines from you Xorg.log -
<Rick_Timmis> (II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
<Rick_Timmis> (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering broken on XPRESS 200 and 200M
<Rick_Timmis> (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)
<n2diy> BHSPitMonkey: cool.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<MAVIN> join #ubuntu-it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @71-87-43-100.d*!#ubuntu-r*@*]  by gnomefreak
<jamesstansell> hi - does anyone know how to set WPA using rutilt?
<n2diy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jamesstansell> !rutilt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutilt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cld2> anyone know if there is a problem with the amd64 mythtv package?
<Rick_Timmis> looks like DRI is not functional with this driver and card
<cockroach> is there a way to de-eyecandify ubuntu? my graphics card (and the whole system) is rather slow, thus the effects (like the shading when logging out) appear quite ridiculous ... :)
<seanj> you could use xubuntu on a slower machine
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, hmm, actually the drivers I sent you are for BMC4306, not 4309
<Music_Shuffle> cockroach, uhh, you could turn off a few more things, but really you might just want to try XFCE or Flux.
<HymnToLife> maybe that the problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-87-43-100.dhcp.stcd.mn.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by gnomefreak
<noelferreira> ya Rick_Timmis it says then that dry is not capable
<seamus_ie> cockroach: try xfce, I had the same problem and loved xfce
<HymnToLife> pastebin outputs of lspci and lspci -n
<lnknpk04> sure
<noelferreira> or something like tha
<noelferreira> taht
<lnknpk04> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BHSPitMonkey> cockroach, xubuntu flies on such machines; look into it
<Music_Shuffle> MasterShrek, welcome back. ;P
<MasterShrek> :)
<JAyRULE> QUESTION! i just formated another harddrive and used the mount command so that it could be of use.  im planning on editing the file fstab so that it is mounted every single time i log in, but do i need to add it someplace so that it is unmounted everytime i log off?
<cockroach> Music_Shuffle: is it as well-integrated as gnome? i'm using xfce on another machine (debian), but for the linux newcomer (who gets the pc) it might be a little difficult...
<MasterShrek> no JAyRULE it will do it automatically
<Music_Shuffle> cockroach, yeah you should be fine.
<noelferreira> Rick_Timmis: however i have the same problem with fglrx drivers
<jamesstansell> when I run rutilt I get "can't find adhocmode private ioctl"  This is edgy. I don't need adhoc, just managed.
<cockroach> BHSPitMonkey: xubuntu == ubuntu with xfce?
<BHSPitMonkey> cockroach, yeah, like Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE, etc
<JAyRULE> oh okay thanks MasterShrek
<siv0x> Wow. this is so annoying.. Does anyone know how to unmute a mic, or how to get mic capture? my sound card is an audigy2
<NYBravest24> if i have a linksys wireless adapter installed and i install ubuntu will it work ok?
<seamus_ie> cockroach: xfce is pretty well integrated, make sure to use the Thunar file manager over xffm
<Rick_Timmis> neolferrreira do you have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 or 200M
<MasterShrek> siv0x check your alsamixer
<cockroach> okay. so is there a way to migrate an existing installation or should i just reinstall?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<harrisony1> JAyRULE: no i dont think
<lynucs> how do iremove gdm from the bootsequence??
<siv0x> MasterShrek: already did.
<lnknpk04> HymnTolife: heres the first
<lnknpk04> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39521/
<BHSPitMonkey> lynucs, you could go to System>Admin.>Services and uncheck it
<Rick_Timmis> sivox I may be able to help what window manager are you running ?
<BHSPitMonkey> lynucs, "Graphical login manager" there
<lynucs> BHSPitMonkey: and how to set another login manager??
<jamesstansell> NYBravest24: there's a chance, especially if don't know care about wireless encryption
<BHSPitMonkey> lynucs, kdm? or what
<lnknpk04> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39522/ the second
<lynucs> entrance
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: gdm
<Rick_Timmis> sivox sorry I mean Gnome or KDE ?
<fu-k-t> hi
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: gnome
<PWill> GAH! Are the archives down? I've been stuck at "99% [Waiting for headers]  " for about 5 minutes on a 5mbit connection...
<lynucs> BHSPitMonkey: it is entrance..
<fu-k-t> how do i change a user's group from the command lone?
<jamesstansell> NYBravest24: which linksys do you have?  Have you tried to read about it yet?
<fu-k-t> *line
<BHSPitMonkey> lynucs, do they have a hannel? :P
<n2diy> fu-k-t: chgroup
<BHSPitMonkey> *channel
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, could you paste the lspci line regarding your wireless ? (just one line, no ned to pastebin)
<lnknpk04> sure
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: but if needed i will bootup on KDE.. just so i get this mic working : (
<lynucs> BHSPitMonkey: a channel? yes, but they redirected me to ubuntu folks :D
<Rick_Timmis> sivox Sorry then I am not sure, I now that KDE sets up the audigy in half duplex hence the mike fails to work. What sound system are you using ALSA ?
<lnknpk04> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<cerridwen> bcm crap
<abram> :-)
<fu-k-t> n2diy: not a file's group, a user's group
<abram> hi
<Lunch> Here's a Noob question, do I need a firewall with this?
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: yes
<kyncani> fu-k-t: usermod
<fu-k-t> thanks, kyncani
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: My mic doesnt work on either, KDE or Gnome :\
<n2diy> fu-k-t: are you in X, or the command line?
<fu-k-t> command line
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: but yes. I normally use KDE.. think this has something to do with why my mic doesnt work?
<Rick_Timmis> sivox You probably want to take a look at ALSA-Mixer etc.. try a start with man alsa and take it from there. ALSA provides a subset of commeand line tools that will help you fix this but you will need to do som RTFM
<kyncani> fu-k-t: although editing /etc/passwd and /etc/group is easier
<fu-k-t> that's what i was looking for
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R76521na.EXE <= extract with cabextract
<fu-k-t> couldn't remember that stuff was in passwd
<seanj> Lunch, probably not
<lnknpk04> HymnToLife - does it matter if i just use the command "unzip" ?
<seanj> I've gotten away without a firewall for months
<HymnToLife> it's an EXE, you'll have trouble unzipping it ;;)
<lnknpk04> it works on those
<lnknpk04> sec
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: I dont really know much about Alsa and all that i'm pretty new on linux.
<Lunch> seanj, I'm a windows user, not having at least a firewall running at all times is really scary to me. Thanks.
<lnknpk04> done
<Rick_Timmis> sivox OK that's not gonna be a problem, certainly the Augidgy 2 card will work you just need to configure it - here's a useful link http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/8234/print
<lnknpk04> all downloaded and unzipped
<HymnToLife> !firewall | Lunch
<ubotu> Lunch: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<abram> 8-)
<HymnToLife> you have one running, just you don't notice it cause it's so well designed :)
<seanj> Lunch, you could try using Synaptic to install firestarter firewall
<lnknpk04> HymnToLife: which file should i use to install
<seanj> it's similar to things like ZoneAlarm
<lnknpk04> bcmwl5?
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: i'm pretty sure my Audigy2 card is working.. just my mic isnt working
<Rick_Timmis> sivox OK does it work under windows, or elsehwere ?
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, the ndiswrapper Wiki says to use bcmwl5a.inf in directory AR
<lnknpk04> yup, i see it.  sec
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: yes, it works under windows.
<binkles> irc.p2p-network.net
<lnknpk04> ok.  it displays "Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2" 10 times..
<buchan> Anyone know how I could get python-qt4 4.1.1 installed via deb when it doesn't exist in the repos? Excuse my stupidity, I'm not a Ubuntu/Debian user.
<Rick_Timmis> OK So then the hardware is good. Which application are you trying to record into ?
<lnknpk04> woohoo
<lnknpk04> now it shows
<nailz> Lunch easy firewall to get/use is Firestarter (I use one all the time m8)
<lnknpk04> hardware present
<HymnToLife> :)
<lnknpk04> :)
* lnknpk04 checking the wiki for the next step...
<HymnToLife> now do         sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiwsrapper
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: Not record.. Just comunicate through TeamSpeak.
<lnknpk04> gotcha, sec
<lnknpk04> what does depmod -a do?
<HymnToLife> and don't forget to blacklist the damned bcm43xx so it won't mess everything up at next reboot :)
<lnknpk04> where do i go to blacklist it?
<Rick_Timmis> TeamSpeak Mmm could this be the problem ? are you bel to record into audacity ?
<Rick_Timmis> bel -able
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis, havent tried.
<bob> lnknpk04, you should have tried to use the bcm43xx driver instead ndiswrapper is just a hack
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: again i'm new with linux : D
<HymnToLife> add a line at the end like this :                  blacklist bcm43xx
<HymnToLife> bob, I've never ever seen the bcm43xx working
<bob> HymnToLife, I am using it now
<bob> HymnToLife, you need the bcm43xx-fwcutter package to get the firmware
<Rick_Timmis> OK so may be worth installing and testing audacity you can get this with the synaptics pakcage manager - Newbies we love em so no worries :-)
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: haha
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: will i be able to just sudo apt-get install audacity ?
<Rick_Timmis> yep
<Rick_Timmis> Your not that new then LOL
<trpr> Rick_Timmis: I dunno. apt-get is the first thing i show to newbies ;)
<psweetma_> hi, is anyone good on firefox 2 and plugins?  i can't get mplayer working as a plugin
<siv0x> eh, I'm just remembering from about 2 years ago
<bruenig> psweetma_, yeah, what is the problem?
<psweetma_> hi bruenig, since i upgraded to firefox 2 lots of my multimedia stuff ain't working.  i'm not sure quite why
<bruenig> psweetma_, what do you mean you upgraded to it?
<DigitalNinja> What's the difference between gstreamer, totem and mplayer? Most of the multimedia instructoins say something about gstreamer and totem but nothing about mplayer.
<ali_> hi
<ali_> ? pengy
<bruenig> gstreamer is not a multimedia player
<psweetma_> bruenig, i've installed firefox2 in my home dir.  the plugins dir there is empty, but there's stuff in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins which seems to be getting picked up
<BHSPitMonkey> DigitalNinja, gstreamer isn't a player
<siccccness> i just installed ubuntu but it doesnt load gnome
<ali_> ? peng
<psweetma_> bruenig, for example, java applets are working, and flash too
<ali_> hi
<siccccness> sends me straight to command line
<ali_> what is the peng place
<bruenig> psweetma_, so it looks like this ~/firefox?
<n2diy> siccccness: what happens when you type startx?
<siccccness> nothing
<DigitalNinja> BHSPitMonkey: What is it and what's it doing?
<psweetma_> bruenig, yep
<siccccness> i did the install via PXE
<n2diy> siccccness: nothing?
<BHSPitMonkey> DigitalNinja, programs will use gstreamer... basically it translates your files into something the sound server can use.
<siccccness> i just did a "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<siccccness> its installing
<BHSPitMonkey> it's made up of plugins, for various file formats, etc
<n2diy> siccccness: good luck.
<[Relic] > Is there any app that will allow for showing of bandwidth up/down in the bar rather than in an actual application?
<webmaren> i/part
<DigitalNinja> BHSPitMonkey: Do I need it?
<siccccness> n2diy: why wouldnt a gui load at start up after installation?
<bruenig> psweetma_, well what I would do is, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* ~/firefox/plugins
<n2diy> siccccness: it had trouble detecting your video card or monitor.
<BHSPitMonkey> DigitalNinja, you already have it... it's advisable to install the extra plugin sets that aren't included by default ("bad" and "ugly")
<bruenig> psweetma_, should symlink all of the plugins
<DigitalNinja> BHSPitMonkey: I see
<BHSPitMonkey> DigitalNinja, totem uses gstreamer as a backend
<psweetma_> bruenig, ok i'll try that hang on
<BHSPitMonkey> buh-bye.
<siv0x> Rick_Timmis: Ahh, i gotta go.. Thanks for sharing this information.. i'll bookmark that site and that should help me out
<siv0x> Rick_timmis: Bye
<Rick_Timmis> sivox see you
<mEz> x-chat is weird..
<bruenig> mEz, how..
<mEz> just not home like mirc? lol
<psweetma_> bruenig, yeah that's sorted it, thanks!  i'm confused as to how it was picking some plugins up before (such as java) when my ~/firefox/plugins dir was empty, do you know how that works?
<siccccness> I just did a fresh install when I boot it sends me to Ubuntu 6.10 ubuntufast tty1
<siccccness> why does gnome not start at boot?
<bruenig> psweetma_, I don't know,
<n2diy> siccccness: now what does startx do?
<Fujoor> lo people
<psweetma_> bruenig. oh well, thanks anyway.  i've just tried the mplayer plug on a couple of sites, and it's only playing about 1 sec and then pausing, but at least it's trying to play it now!
<Riyonuk> I disabled all Ipv6
<Riyonuk> must I do it in firefox?
<bruenig> psweetma_, well flash is in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ libflashplayer.so and java is in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so, the rest of the stuff was in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bruenig> psweetma_, so it must have just not been picking /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<siccccness> n2diy answer my pm?
<n2diy> siccccness: I'm not registered.
<Riyonuk> n2diy, Im on ubuntu now :)
<n2diy> Riyonuk: cool, what was the fix?
<n2diy> siccccness: I'm not registered, I can't receive PMs.
<psweetma_> bruenig, i think you're right, (i thought i'd already tried symlinking to all the plugins, but obviously i hadn't, that or i made a mistake)
<Riyonuk> n2diy, Ill get the link
<Riyonuk> n2diy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<Riyonuk> It helped to an extent >_>
<n2diy> Is it just me, or are the forums slow to load?
<bruenig> n2diy, they are slow, lot of traffic
<Riyonuk> If I could fully get ubuntu's ipv6 issues solved, then I would love it over windows, right now I dont yet
<psweetma_> bruenig, have just configured mplayer plugin to use oss and it's working a treat now.  nice
<n2diy> Riyonuk: wow, most of that stuff is over my head.
<bruenig> alsa > oss
<n2diy> bruenig: roger on that.
<bruenig> only 4 months away until feisty!
<MrSprout> Hey guys, could I get some MPlayer help?
<Riyonuk> n2diy, your kidding? It took me 2min to do it >_>
<Riyonuk> :o
<MrSprout> Whenever I open a video file in MPlayer I get the following error.
* Riyonuk thinks XMMS is better :p
<MrSprout> "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<lnknpk04> woohoo
<lnknpk04> back on wireless
<n2diy> Riyonuk: I just read the entire thread, it isn't as daunting as the first few posts make it seem to be.
<JosefK> MrSprout, edit your .mplayer/config file and change vo= to something sensible
<MrSprout> JosefK, I've been editing it
<MrSprout> only I have no idea what to change it to
<JosefK> mplayer -vo - help for a list
<MrSprout> vo=xv
<MrSprout> is what it is right now
<MrSprout> alright, thanks
<JosefK> MrSprout, my mplayer config @ http://randolphcarter.myby.co.uk/linux/config
<JosefK> could be handy for debugging/testing, but that works fine here
<MrSprout> brilliant, thanks
<Panagant> I downloaded a file to install on Ubuntu as i am a newbiw to Linux/Ubuntu, i have no idea how to do this
<MrSprout> What filetype Panagant?
<Panagant> Google earth
<Riyonuk> :)
<Riyonuk> I hate havint to resort to hacks just to get internet working <_<
<MrSprout> use automatix for that, it will do it for you.
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<JosefK> !danger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lnknpk04> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lnknpk04> :)
<Lam_> how do i alias rm to rm -i?
<cafuego_> alias rm='rm -i'
<JosefK> stick it in your .bashrc, or (preferably) stick it in your .aliases and have your .bashrc source it
<fildo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy> Lam_: open your .bashrc file, there are examples in there.
<cafuego_> Pop that in .bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc
<Panagant> is there a standard line command to install programs/applications
<psweetma_> Panagant, have you got a GoogleEarthLinux.bin file?
<bruenig> Lam_, yeah, I usually set it up to use a .bash_aliases
<Panagant> yes
<bruenig> but that is probably unnecessary
<psweetma_> panagant, is it on your desktop?
<cafuego_> Panagant: I have a prepackaged one that comes as .deb file.
<Lam_> neat. thanks guys
<Panagant> yes
<Panagant> psweetma: you have a solution
<cafuego_> Panagant: Might be worth considering, as it auto-upgrades when I repackage new ones google releases.
<psweetma_> panagant, to install the .bin file open a terminal window, cd to your desktop and run "sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<Panagant> i will try
<JosefK> any emacs gurus around?  I'm wondering if the (select-window ...) (find-file ...) could be written more succinctly
<cafuego_> Panagant:  http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/google/
<JosefK> in http://rafb.net/p/jkg5ar31.html
<viking09> Is anyone expert on WLAN cards and ubuntu configuration? I have radio access, have assigned static IP but no ping through available :-(
<plyp_werk> viking09: type iwconfig  and see if you have the frequency and the ESSID set
<plyp_werk> viking09: having the right Frequency and ESSID is like having the right cable plugged in
<plyp_werk> if you don't have it, you're not going to be able to ping
<plyp_werk> viking09: also, "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" can list the available wireless networks
<plyp_werk> or change "wlan0" to whatever your wireless interface is
<plyp_werk> mine is "eth1" instead, for example
<n2diy> plyp_werk: where were you two hours ago, when I was trying to help someone with a similair problem? :)
<plyp_werk> n2diy: heh...i was trying to install drivers for my LCD brightness controls ;)
<abra1> hey... it isn't a waste .... I have the same problem too
<n2diy> plyp_werk: roger that, did they work?
<plyp_werk> n2diy: not yet.  i have to remember how to make an initrd
<plyp_werk> i should find that make-kpackage thing to make a kernel debian package
<cafuego_> that's in kernel-package
<plyp_werk> ahh
<plyp_werk> thx
<JosefK> build-essential kernel-package libncurses-devel
<n2diy> plyp_werk: good luck, and I'm going to make a note of that iwconfig command.
<cafuego_> libncurses5-dev
<plyp_werk> n2diy: ya, for wireless, the essential commands are iwconfig and iwlist
<cafuego_> libncurses-devel is a redhatism
<Grok_> i installed eclipse 3.1 via synaptic. i wanted to develop in C which required me to upgrade to 3.2 so i could use CDT. 3.2 is not in the respositories so i downloaded the sdk tar file. i see that it runs ok without an "install" routine but should I remove my old version? i see that the original is spread all over the place with a "whereis eclipse".
<JosefK> ah, thanks cafuego, I usually have to search for that one
<plyp_werk> n2diy: to make it go, i normally do a scan, then set the essid and the channel, then i can ifup
<psweetma_> Grok_, you can run Eclipse versions side by side, it's a very tidy app
<Grok_> psweetma_, thanks
<n2diy> plyp_werk: ok, I'm going to cut and paste this info for future ref.
<plyp_werk> n2diy: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid foo channel bar    is the manual way to do it....but gnome network manager applet is easier for most people
<viking09> I have ESSID set correctly, Link quality is 74/92, so I have access for sure.. Chaneel is not indicated in iwconfig response..
<MrSprout> JosefK
<plyp_werk> viking09: does iwconfig list a frequency?
<JosefK> yup MrSprout?
<MrSprout> I've been editing it with no success
<MrSprout> umm
<MrSprout> lemmie paste something
<frank_b> just checking, will this procedure only extract the file to the folder I'm in and not install that same file? -> "Extract a single file named "blurf" (or a group of files named "blurf*" from a Debian archive: dpkg --fsys-tarfile foo_VVV-RRR.deb | tar -xf - blurf*"
<JosefK> that's unusual, thanks, the output would be interesting
<MrSprout> # Specify default video driver (see -vo help for a list).
<MrSprout> #vo=xv
<MrSprout> # Use SDL video with the aalib subdriver by default.
<MrSprout> #vo = sdl:aalib
<psweetma_> Grok_, no problem.  One thing to watch out for, you should have a .eclipse dir in your home dir.  This should be deleted (or renamed) before you start up the new version.
<MrSprout> I cant see what's wrong there..
<JosefK> nothing's wrong, it's commented out
<psweetma_> Grok_, this dir holds a few internal config settings about the latest version of eclipse you used, and it's not supposed to be backwards compatible
<psweetma_> Grok_, having said that, sometimes it just works anyway
<JosefK> MrSprout, I'd look for another vo= somewhere in that file, and also check your shell has a DISPLAY variable (echo $DISPLAY)
<plyp_werk> viking09: channels correspond to different frequencies
<grout_> how can i download updates in my lamp server?
<Grok_> psweetma_, thank you very much. i did give it a whirl before asking and it did indeed work but I'll take your advice anyways.
<plyp_werk> viking09: so if you have one set, it'll display a frequency in iwconfig
<klhrevolutionist> how to disable "/etc/init.d/hdparm" ?
<MrSprout> it returned :0.0
<MrSprout>  JosefK
<JosefK> MrSprout, if you want that line to actually do something, remove the leading '#', and that output's fine MrSprout
<Derek> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu to boot on my computer and I'm running into a strange problem
<Derek> I boot and after it goes through the loading screen with the bar, my monitor goes blank
<Derek> I just tried it on my laptop and the boot disk works fine
<Lunch> I'm running 10.6 on an AMD64, is there no hope of getting flash working?
<MrSprout> JosefK, I think I'm editing the wrong thing
<MrSprout> mplayer.conf?
<liquiddoom> Lunch: Linux32 with firefox
<Music_Shuffle> 10.6? Advanced, are you?
<JosefK> MrSprout, ~/.mplayer/config
<plyp_werk> Derek: i heard someone say that they had to turn off "Composite" in xorg.conf when that happens
<grout_> how can i download updates in my lamp server?
<wirelessnoob> I'm having some wierd problems trying to get a Belkin 5FD700uk wireless card working (on dapper).  DNS appears to be *really* misbehaving: I'm trying to access the Ubuntu forums and I'm getting a BBC (my homepage) 404!  When resolution happens, it seems to be extremely slow - every new site request hangs for about 15-20 secs, then it all suddeny arrives at 'normal' broadband speed...
<JosefK> it's John Titor!
<plyp_werk> Derek: don't ask me how to do it, but it's what i heard ;)
<Derek> heh, well I need to eat dinner, but maybe someone can help me when I get back
<Derek> thanks
<plyp_werk> wirelessnoob: try a different DNS server?
<plyp_werk> wirelessnoob: you can add a DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf
<Riyonuk> My resolution is set to the highest but the icons still seem to big for me, in windows 1280x1024 was huge, in ubuntu its small
<viking09> plyp_werk: Yes, frequency indicated, phew. 2.462 which should correlate to channel 11..
<gonzokce> join #polska
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: You can add extra resolutions in xorg.conf
<plyp_werk> viking09: what does it say for "Mode:" in iwconfig?
<plyp_werk> viking09: it should probably say "Managed"
<klhrevolutionist> no way to disable "/etc/init.d/hdparm" ?
<wirelessnoob> Sorry, plyp_werk, I should have been clearer - it's working fine through cable, just not wireless...both are on DHCP and set to find everything automatically.
<plyp_werk> wirelessnoob: is the same router doing both wireless and wired?
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Or, if you haven't modified your xorg.conf, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it will ask you what resolutions you want to use
<viking09> plyp_werk: Mode: Managed
<sachac> Hi, all! Any chance someone here has gotten a Linksys WPC11 v3 wireless card to work with WPA encryption under Ubuntu? I'm doing a Google search on my own, but am dropping in just in case someone else has solved the same problem. =)
<grout_> how can i download updates in my lamp server?
<wirelessnoob> plyp_werk, yes, although I'm not trying to do both at the same time (!)
<Riyonuk> alrighty, ill try that
<plyp_werk> viking09: ok, so it sounds like the wireless part is set up ok, as long as those settings correspond to what you see when you scan
<plyp_werk> viking09: maybe you have the wrong subnet in ifconfig
<viking09> plyp_werk: afriad not, same subnet as ethernet connection. Sounds like wifinoob and I are in a similar boat.
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: If you run the dpkg-reconfigure command, it will make a backup of your current configuration which you can restore if it fails.
* wirelessnoob starts bailing...
* bruenig wonders how you can start bailing
* viking09 starts bailing too
* bruenig thinks perhaps you mean bawling
<MrSprout> JosefK, nothing's working
<MrSprout> D:
<wirelessnoob> yeah, that too
<sachac> Blast. It looks like I'm a bit out of luck wrt this WPC11v3 card... What's a nice wireless card these days?
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, I dont really want to screw up my ubuntu, I just got my stupid wireless dns working
* bruenig thinks you should probably stop bawling because it is hard to read things with tears in the eyes
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Hmm. How about this. Run the command "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<Bipolar> I need help port forwarding via ssh. I'm trying to listen on a remote servers port, and forward to my local machine. however, I can only get it to listen on localhost of the remote server, not the outside facing interface. my command is: ssh -R 5500:localhost:5500 root@myremoteserver
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, ok I know that will make a backup, but how do I back it up if I mess something up? Wont my screen be all black >_>
<plyp_werk> viking09: do you have ethernet going at the same time?
<Theodor> how do I know the path of my mounted USB hdd ?
<plyp_werk> viking09: maybe it's a routing problem
<wirelessnoob> Hmm...in all seriousness...I'm still struggling to get the thing to work at all.  I can't touch the wireless card until I run wlassistant.  wlassistant can't actually connect for me, it fails every time, but when I do sudo dhclient ra0, it works
<plyp_werk> viking09: "/sbin/route -n"
<grout_> how can i download updates in my lamp server on the CLI?
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: If it all fails, press crtl-alt-F1 and type "sudo cp /etc/C11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Angelus> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Riyonuk> Like I can remmber that >_>
<giokor070603> alguien habla espaol
* Riyonuk sighs...the things I do
<Theodor> how do I know the path of my mounted USB hdd ?
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: lol... uh... hang on a minute
<cafuego_> !es > giokor070603
<giokor070603> que ondas necesito ayuda
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> !spanish
<giokor070603> gracias
<n2diy> giokor070603: nada
<siv0x> Anyone familiar with Wine and Steam? - I got Steam installed, and Counter Strike: Source but, everything works perfect. accept i dont have sound, ingame.
<n2diy> zzzzzzzzzz
<sachac> Oy, this web-based Java IRC client won't let me scroll back. How broken.
<Riyonuk> Whats the proper way to install flash? The "click here to install flash" never works for me..I did it once, flash 9 beta or something like that, but I forgot
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash?highlight=%28flash%29
<gregcha117> i cant seem to install kaffeine 0.8.3 from the source, everytime i try it says makefile not found, but i cd'ed to the right directory and everything so i dunno whats going wrong?
<Riyonuk> Gosh, you guys know everything..
<Riyonuk> Makes you wonder
<n2diy> Riyonuk: no we don't but the open source model does.
<liquiddoom> lol
<siv0x> What would be the cabextract command in ubuntu?
<liquiddoom> That's weird... the wiki page on flash 9 under i386 disappeared
<Bipolar> I've even tried the reverse. I logged into the remote server, and tried to listen on a local port and forward to my client. It *still* only listens on localhost.
<Theodor> how do I know the path of my mounted USB hdd ?
<JosefK> liquiddoom, flash9 is in the repos now
<binarydigit> siv0x: cabextract....
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, if I set resolution to something my monitor cant handle, will it revert to my previous? Or will I be left with a broken monitor
<liquiddoom> JosefK: Awesome!
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ cabextract wine_gecko.cab
<siv0x> bash: cabextract: command not found
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$
<binarydigit> install it
<siv0x> binarydigit: what did i do wrong then?
<binarydigit> not install it?
<Panagant> psweetma: it worked but i had to create a desktop directory although there is an existing desktop  why is that
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: You said you used 1280x1024 under Windows fine, right?
<siv0x> binarydigit: cabextract: command not found?
<Riyonuk> Yup
<binarydigit> siv0x: obviously you didnt install it =)
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Then here's what to do.
<Riyonuk> Thats what Im using now...
<Riyonuk> although it doesnt feel like it
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Oh? Look in your xorg.conf. Do you see "1280x1024" anywhere?
<AikonIV> hey all I've got a problem with sound - am running Edgy on a Toshiba Satellite M105, Intel HDA soundcard. Sound worked fine for a while, then it all of a sudden stopped, however it still works through my _headphones_, just not the regular speakers. I got the latest alsa drivers/libs, and added a line for the card in the alsa-base file. Any ideas?
<dev> is there a way for me to turn on sloppy mouse focus?  just installed ubuntu, cant find out where to enable this hehe
<jomino> AikonIV, maybe you turned your internal speakers  off?
<siv0x> binarydigit: k whats the command to install it, this is the howto i'm going by: http://www.winehq.com/pipermail/wine-users/2006-December/024103.html
<n2diy> AikonIV: check your settings in alsamixer.
<liquiddoom> dev: System - Preferences - Windows
<dev> ack!  of course i looked everywhere but there.  thanks alot liquiddoom
<AikonIV> have checked alsamixer, levels are all fine.   jomino, are you talking about a hardware switch? or something in software (what?)
<Theodor> When I plug in my external hdd using USB port, what does it mount? What's the path ?
<binarydigit> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<liquiddoom> Theodor: Check /media
<binarydigit> siv0x: see that on apt
<Panagant> i downlaoded Google Earth to my Desktop.  I tried to cd to Desktop but it was not there. i had to mkdir and move the downloaded file there to install. why did it not see the :original" desktop
<helloyo> i just installed edgy with a new harddrive setup, i now get grub error 22 and can't boot, any help?
<Riyonuk> Where is that?
<jomino> AikonIV, software got that problem too turned my internal speakers off in the mixer-applet...
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Theodor> I can put that path to the /etc/apt/sources.list so I can use my external hdd for apt-get, yes ?
<AikonIV> jomino, oh ok I see. Under the switches panel there's a checkbox for "headphones", I had to enable that for headphone sound, but even when it is off there is nothing through the speakers
<seamus_ie> Theodor: just use dpkg -i
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, Yes I see 1280x1024 like 5 times
<Theodor> what does dpkg has to do with apt-get ?
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Aha. So you want a higher resolution?
<seamus_ie> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<plyp_werk> Theodor: dpkg is the program that installs and removes packages.  apt-get is the one for downloading them, but the it will use dpkg in the background
<jomino> AikonIV, sry then i got no idea
<Theodor> plyp_werk, thanks.
<plyp_werk> Theodor: so if you already have the packages downloaded, you can use dpkg -i package.deb to manually install
<n2diy> helloyo: take a look at: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/55749-grub-error-22-a.html
<AikonIV> jomino, ok thanks anyway
<Theodor> The problem is that the packages are on my DVD, and the DVDroom is playing a bitch, so I want to transfer the hole contents to my external hdd so I can use them.
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, yup , if there was a way to find out what resolutions my monitor is capable of
<Theodor> What's the best way to do it?
<plyp_werk> Theodor: oh, so the DVD has a repository of all sorts of packages on it?
<n2diy> Riyonuk: google for its specs.
<Theodor> plyp_werk, it's the Ubuntu DVD.
<Theodor> I need some basic packages.
<plyp_werk> ahh, ok, then you could copy that to the hard drive and add a line for apt-get in sources.list
<Riyonuk> I dont know what to google...
<plyp_werk> the line would have file:// at the start instead of http://
<Theodor> That's what I was saying ....
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Well, I've never had a monitor break by running it at too high of a resolution...
<plyp_werk> heh, sorry.  normally if it's just some packages by themselves then you can't use apt-get on them
<plyp_werk> Theodor: but since you have a real repository with the right helper files, then apt-get will work
<Theodor> I understand now that apt-get is for searching, dpkg is for installing.
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: I can't find any programs which will tell you what resolutions it can use
<Lunch> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<BHSPitMonkey> gah, I hate this
<BHSPitMonkey> when I turn my master volume to zero, there's still sound playing
<n2diy> liquiddoom: no the criticla spec is your h. sync.
<Theodor> so the line will be: file://media/myexternalhdd ?
<Theodor> should I put anything else ?
<BHSPitMonkey> (it goes by my PCM volume)
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, well in windows when I set it to high, it says "Resolution out of range" and reverts to my previous resolution, but Im new to ubuntu and dont know what will happen
<Storkme> why is ubuntu 6.10's splash screen so damn boring
<BHSPitMonkey> increasing the master only increases it
<plyp_werk> Theodor: ya, one second...let me look it up
<binarydigit> Storkme: cause you touch yoruself at night
<liquiddoom> n2diy: aha, thanks.
<Riyonuk> liquiddoom, is there a way to find out what my monitor is so I can search for it? Its an old monitor, thats all I know :p
<n2diy> liquiddoom: and your better off staying at the low end of it.
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Check your xorg.conf
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Under Section "Monitor"
<Riyonuk> Monitor		"IBM E74"?
<whitehawk1966> lol @ binary
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: Yep.
<Riyonuk> Ok
<n2diy> Riyonuk: I'm running an E74 here on my test box!
<FliesLikeABrick> I need help from someone who knows grub inside and out.  I know general channel policy is to ask the question and wait for the answer, but I'm not going to bother explaining this except to someone who knows grub extremely well
<Riyonuk> n2diy, :o is it white?
<FliesLikeABrick> so if anyone wants to hear about my issue, let me know
<n2diy> Riyonuk: nope it is black.
<whitehawk1966> ive just eaten my grub
<gregcha117> can someone help me out installing kaffeine 0.8.3, everytime i try to make install it nothing happens
<binarydigit> FliesLikeABrick: #grub ?
<Theodor> how can I open a file in the terminal in order to modify it?
<Riyonuk> n2diy, well does it have 4 buttons on the bottom, the one to the far right being purple and the power button on the right hand side?
<FliesLikeABrick> binarydigit dead channel
<plyp_werk> Theodor: ok, you see the other entries in sources.list that start with "deb http://"?
<bruenig> gregcha117, you have installed build-essential right?
<Theodor> yeah plyp_werk.
<plyp_werk> Theodor: yours should look like those, except with "file" instead of "http"
<binarydigit> FliesLikeABrick: then you should either ask the question or just wait twiddling your thumbs
<Theodor> plyp_werk, thanks man. I will try it now.
<abram> vi
<abram> right?
<n2diy> Riyonuk: no purple button, but four buttons and a power button.
<plyp_werk> so like "deb file:///home/foo/debian testing main" or something
<Theodor> plyp_werk, how can I open the file from the terminal in order to change it ?
<bruenig> it would probably be file:///home/foo/debian ./
<Riyonuk> n2diy, I pretty much assume we have the same monitor, can you see how high the resolution goes :p
<Hoag> Hey. Can anyone recommend any good audio conversion software? Eg .oggs from CDs into mp3s?
<w3ccv> Theodor, is it a text file - then edit it with your favoprite editor.
<Derek> I boot and after it goes through the loading screen with the bar, my monitor goes blank
<Derek> can someone help me figure out what is wrong?
<n2diy> Riyonuk: yep
<Theodor> w3ccv, I don't have a favorite editor .. totally new ;p
<bruenig> Hoag, soundconverter
<bruenig> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<whitehawk1966> maybe you SHutting down Derek?
<Hoag> Thanks a lot :)
<gregcha117> bruenig: yeah ive installed other programs this way
<Theodor> is there like a very small command where I insert a line to a text ?
<Derek> I'm trying to boot from the live cd before I install, and it just goes through a load screen and instead of booting up, the screen just goes black
<w3ccv> Theodor, I guess  you're stuck using gedit
<abram> type "vi"
<Derek> and it doesn't turn back on
<FliesLikeABrick> Theodor try the command "nano /path/to/file"
<whitehawk1966> Linux drivers are tough on Video cards - try _ CTRL+ALT++  to cycle through  Derek
<w3ccv> vi's not for new u sers - it'll move him back to windoze
<abram> oh
<abram> sorry
<abram> :-/
<Derek> whitehawk, can you explain that a  little bit more?  I'm not experienced at all with linux
<FliesLikeABrick> nano is probably the best terminal editor for linux newcomers
<whitehawk1966> search on the help pages to make sure your Hardware is supported
<Elriff_Darkheart> anyone here have teamspeak ?
<Derek> alright
<FliesLikeABrick> depends why you ask Elriff_Darkheart
<Derek> let me check really quick and I'll come back
<Derek> I can't imagine it wouldn't be though, it's just an ATI
<Elriff_Darkheart> i am trying to set up the client and can't get any sound from it
<Storkme> why is ubuntu 6.10's splash screen so damn boring
<Elriff_Darkheart> or input to it
<n2diy> Riyonuk: here is a page with the specs:http://www5.pc.ibm.com/nz/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_6332PCS?OpenDocument
<Theodor> Guys, do you know where the packages are located on the DVD. I don't want to copy the hole DVD to my external, it will take time ...
<n2diy> Riyonuk: here is a page with the specs:  http://www5.pc.ibm.com/nz/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_6332PCS?OpenDocument
<plyp_werk> Theodor: you only want certain specific packages?
<whitehawk1966> Maybe you see yourself -Storkme
<binarydigit> Storkme: i told you already, cause you touch yourself at night
<Theodor> plyp_werk, I need like 4 .. I was trying to install Alien earlier and I couldn't as I was missing some packages.
<abram> i try to set my wifi card to active and when i go back into network it is not active
<drivera90> So what app is there for p2p?
<band-aid> Hi guys, who can help me get wireless working on my new laptop?
<liquiddoom> drivera90: gtk-gnutella
<Riyonuk> How can I make it so when I drag a file from one folder to another, I dont get a permission denied error? I hate using mv
<Riyonuk> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> band-aid what brand of laptop?
<rjg_> Hello
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk
<Riyonuk> T_T aww just 1280 thats lame
<Elriff_Darkheart> FliesLikeABrick, I use aoss TeamSpeak to start it... as some guides said... but i still don't get any sound to or from it.
<liquiddoom> Riyonuk: sudo nautilus
<band-aid> FliesLikeABrick: Compal HEL-80
<Angelus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Derek> I'm having a bit of trouble finding the hardware supported, does anyone have a link where I can check to see if my graphics card is supported?
<Music_Shuffle> Riyonuk, use...sudo with it?
<Riyonuk> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> liquiddoom you mean gksudo ?
<Riyonuk> I hate that I cant remmber how to spell nautilus
<Music_Shuffle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BHSPitMonkey> PhilKC, ping
<Music_Shuffle> Works just fine.
<liquiddoom> FliesLikeABrick: Does the same thing... one just pops up a prompt
<rjg_> uh does someone know how to add a link to a folder into the Applications Menu?
<liquiddoom> lol
* PhilKC slaps BHSPitMonkey around a bit with a large trout
<Theodor> okay, I think I have messed up my sources.list file ;p
<plyp_werk> Theodor: you could just hunt through the directories for the specific .debs
<Angelus> !nokia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nokia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<band-aid> FliesLikeABrick: it uses the Intel PRO/Wireless 3845abg
<plyp_werk> Theodor: they should be in a "pool" directory somewhere, then sorted alphabetically
<BHSPitMonkey> PhilKC, you there, or was that a scripted response
<rjg_> Theodor: I have a untouched one, want a copy??
<PhilKC> BHSPitMonkey, I am.
<FliesLikeABrick> liquiddoom sudo often doesn't work with graphical applications and gksudo must be used instead
<Theodor> I think I made a copy somewhere ... *went to hunt it down*
<fmachado> Theodor, "dpkg-reconfigure apt" :)
<Hoag> Why is the mp3 option shaded out in sound converter?
<Thiagovfar> Could anyone here help me on installing Ubuntu in a (how could I say?) past century's machine? (forgive-me if I make some mistakes in the words. I am not a person who knows a lot of English...)
<Derek> Anyone have a link to see hardware compatibility?
<rjg_> Hoag: you don't have the codecs installed
<bruenig> Hoag, you have to install mp3 capabilities
<band-aid> Hoag: I think it has something to do with MP3 using proprietary codecs
<bruenig> !quicktime | Hoag
<ubotu> Hoag: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Angelus> !mobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Thiagovfar: how muck ram does the box have?
<bruenig> It will work, I converted an ogg to mp3 on it the other day
<Angelus> does anyone know how to connect a mobile?
<Hoag> Alright, cheers :)
<binarydigit> Thiagovfar: did you burn the install cd and try the install?
<band-aid> Can anyone help me set up my wireless?
<Theodor> thanks for the command, done.
<BHSPitMonkey> PhilKC, a few people and I were wondering what the protocol is for recovering control of a channel the owner has abandoned.  Feel free to redirect this conversation elsewhere; you're the only apparently active staffer, and you're here.
<Thiagovfar> 128
<band-aid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n2diy> Thiagovfar: I don't think Ubuntu will play with 128 megs.
<bruenig> Thiagovfar, go with xubuntu
<PhilKC> BHSPitMonkey, Depends on the channel. Single hash (#) channels will need a GCF, ## channels can be done with a GCF or by putting across a valid reason :)
<BHSPitMonkey> Thiagovfar, have a look at xubuntu. It's a lighter variant of Ubuntu, which runs well on older hardware.
<Riyonuk> Thiagovfar, a crappy machine like mine? :p
<n2diy> bruenig: what is the minimum ram req. for Xbuntu?
<Angelus> does anyone know how to connect a mobile (cell) phone through a wireless connection?
<bruenig> 64 mb I believe
<bruenig> it is either that or 128
<n2diy> bruenig: thanks.
<BHSPitMonkey> 64
<abram> wifi isn't working does this mean i have to install network manager?
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm pretty sure, anyway. I've run it on that.
<cafuego_> Angelus: Ran ok on 64Mb last time I used it.
<Derek> does anyone have a suggestion on how to get around the black screen problem when I try to launch ubuntu from the live cd?
<BHSPitMonkey> PhilKC, it's a single-hasher.
<cafuego_> with enough swap, 32Mb should do too (will just be slow)
<n2diy> bruenig: any idea how large the Xubuntu dl is?
<FliesLikeABrick> Derek how much RAM do you have?
<bruenig> n2diy, 700 MB
<fcrick> hey just installed ubuntu for the first time
<Derek> 2 gigs
<PhilKC> BHSPitMonkey, Might be best to explain this is query, as the channel seems fairly busy :)
<BHSPitMonkey> PhilKC, would you mind stopping by the channel?
<fcrick> so far im very impressed
<n2diy> bruenig: ouch
<bruenig> n2diy, well it is the same as any other, fill up that cd
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Thiagovfar> I'm using 6.06 LTS, it runs (with a small help of a swap file). But it just do not pass the third step of the Install Setup
<Thiagovfar> ok
<Thiagovfar> I'll try it
<fcrick> hey so right now im running at 800x600, and i have this nice nvidia card id like to be able to use - what resources should i be looking at? thanks
<roflarn> ello, can anyone reccomend a good torrentclient? not azureus, preferably something similar to uTorrent :>
<bruenig> !nvidia | fcrick
<ubotu> fcrick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Derek> any ideas?
<n2diy> bruenig: I'm on dial up, that is why I use Ship It to get my CDs, and I don't think Xubuntu is an option there.
<bruenig> only take a couple of weeks
<fcrick> ty
<Storkme> why is ubuntu 6.10's splash screen so damn boring? the old splash screens told you what it was doing at the time.. this one is uninteresting and makes it seem slower :p
<bruenig> Storkme, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete the quiet option by the entry
<Derek> I imagine my graphics card is supported, I have a Radeon X1900
<bruenig> or I suppose I should say "open" not "go to"
<Angelus> n2diy I'm on dial up at the moment and I'm downloading the update to 6.10
<bruenig> there is a difference in updating and downloading a new version of it
<bruenig> a 500+ MB difference
<_TsU_> what's it?
<bruenig> generally
<_TsU_> Oo
<Angelus> I'm doing it through the software manager
<n2diy> Angelus: how big is the dl? My ISP only lets me stay online for 8 hours, and then they shut me down, it is a PITA.
<bruenig> n2diy, what is the deal with your ISP, do you live in a real remote area or something
<Derek> does anyone have any suggestions on what could be wrong with my computer that's causing it to go black screen after ubuntu loads?
<Angelus> n2diy, I don't know but it's been downloading now for about 10 minutes and it's up to "Modifying the software channels"
<_TsU_> Derek, you have an LCD monitor?
<Derek> yes
<_TsU_> what graphic card you have?
<Derek> it's an Acer 20" widescreen
<Derek> radeon x1900
<n2diy> bruenig: Sorta, I'm in Carbon County, Pa., USA.
<_TsU_> load ubuntu in recovery mode
<_TsU_> install the ati driver
<bruenig> no dsl there or is it really high or something
<_TsU_> and then do : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bpon1> full saddam execution
<bpon1> screeshot: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8680/screenshotna3.png
<bpon1> youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtxr1ViaC9A
<Derek> I tried to load it in safe graphics mode, but the problem is there is no way I know of to install it wtihout using the live cd
<bruenig> hmmm
<Thiagovfar> Hey, but, why does Ubuntu Live Cd runs in my computer and it does not install?
<Panagant> when i type in su it asks for a password.  The password is not the same as sudo.  is there a default password
<band-aid> can anyone help me get my wireless set up?
<Angelus> I'm in Australia and where I live they don't have cable. If you're lucky enough (waiting 2 years now) they might give you ADSL
<n2diy> bruenig: Yes, DSL is available, but only from one source, and it is a little pricey. I have a new neighbor, and we are thinking about sharing a DSL connection.
<Derek> I've only installed linux once before, and I did it on a computer where there were no problems, with the live cd
<TiGZ> http://www.foodlink.com.au/Dumpbox/uselinux.jpg =P
<ozzloy> thank you guys too for your help!
<Panagant> when i type in su it asks for a password.  The password is not the same as sudo.  is there a default password
<FliesLikeABrick> Derek are you trying to install or just use the livecd?
<_TsU_> Derek, after installation: 1st-recovery mode (second option in Grub menu), 2nd-install ati driver, 3rd- dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imbecile> i was wondering if anyone has seen a theme similar to this.. I have been looking for hours to non avail  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33516
<Derek> I'm trying to install it
<magic_ninja> are there any good mmorpg or fps that are any good native to linux
<band-aid> Panagant: what account are you trying to switch to
<FliesLikeABrick> Panagant su wants the root password whereas sudo uses the user password.  sudo -i is the same as su but uses the user password
<imbecile> its a really basic clear theme
<Derek> when I install it, does it load linux's boot loader?  Because that's really what I'm after
<frank__> I have tossed my nVidia card in the garbage, and xorg is refusing to load the mesa glx for my radeon card now.  How do I switch my opengl back to mesa in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> n2diy, luckily where I am at dsl is ten dollars more than dialup so it is not that big a deal
<FliesLikeABrick> Derek try using the alternate installer CD instead of the desktop CD, it installs without a live session
<harrisony1> !mmorpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Derek> alright
<n2diy> bruenig: I had a neighbor that shared a satellite connection with me, that was really cool, but he moved, and took his toys with him.
<Derek> now here's an interesting question
<band-aid> Can anyone help me get my wirless working
<Derek> currently my computer has 2 os's on it... xp and vista
<Derek> I insatlled vista first, so I am using vista's boot loader
<magic_ninja> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Derek> if I install ubuntu over my vista partition, will linux';s boot loader install over and recognize my xp partition?
<Panagant> so i dont need to use su command sudo is fine?
<wheels3572> How do I go about finding out if I have any KDE libraries?
<bruenig> Derek, yes it should
<lnknpk04> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_TsU_> it will
<Panagant> trying to laern here guys
<Derek> alright
<Derek> so your'e telling me I need a different cd?
<_TsU_> no,
<harrisony1> wheels3572: as a test try sudo apt-get install amarok and see see if awhole lot of kde things come up if yes then you dont
<_TsU_> all is alright wit your cd!
<Derek> someone said to try to install without using the live cd
<harrisony1> !kdelibs
<roflarn> anything similar to utorrent for linux?
<ubotu> kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Derek> but i don't know if I could see to install anyway
<Derek> install the ATI driver, I mean
<wheels3572> harrisony1, believe it or not thats' what I was asking for was because of Amarok ty :)
<harrisony1> wheels3572: if you dont have itll install
<Angelus> n2diy, it's saying that I need to download 692M for the next stage, I think I'll leave it for now! lol
<bruenig> roflarn, utorrent is pretty similar
<jrsims> hey, in xubuntu, is there a way to enable multiple file selection on the desktop via dragging a selection box around them?
<frank__> How do I get my opengl back to mesa after getting rid of my nVidia card?  My xorg log says this:  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<_TsU_> Derek, you're on the live cd?
<jman_> Does anybody know how to install Windows XP without erasing the boot loader from the MBR?
<wheels3572> I KNOW I dont have amarok but not sure if I have the libs to go wtih it for MP3 playing
<bruenig> jrsims, pretty sure there isn't
<n2diy> Angelus: ah, can you resume the DL later?
<m12> when you uninstall software with Synaptic, i've noticed that if you later look to reinstall, it doesn't have to redownload the files... so that means all of these files are being left on my computer?  where are they, so that I can get rid of them?
<Angelus> no you have to do it in one shot
<Derek> no, right now I'm on xp, I can't see anything when I boot the live cd
<jrsims> bruenig: too bad. that is deffinately needed.
<Tomcat_> jman_: No way to do that.
<fcrick> if I have Edgy Eft do i have the latest release?
<lnknpk04> I'm having problems getting my wireless to connect to my home wifi.  Its a problem with the WPA and the Ubuntu wiki said to copy this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39529/ ) and show it to someone who knows what they are talking about :)
<n2diy> m12: do a search for *.deb
<imbecile> whats the off topic channel again?
<Tomcat_> jman_: At least I'm pretty sure ;)
<bruenig> jrsims, just don't use the desktop. I don't have anything on the desktop. Thunar will do it
<lnknpk04> I'd appreciate any help
<Panagant> good night,  you all are very smart people
<n2diy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wheels3572> harrisony1, 0 upgraded 10 newly installed and asking for almost 50mb to download so I would say I did NOT have the libs I needed for KDE lol
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<imbecile> i have a question im pretty sure is offtopic
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<_TsU_> Derek, put your livecd, boot, before selecting the boot option (on the boot menu) do F4, select the graphic mode you want
<Sprockytowner> http://www.webradiotoplist.de/cgi-bin/megatoplist/toplist.pl?action=click_in&account=radionachteule
<bruenig> !ops
<jrsims> bruenig: yeah, but this pc is for my GF. She's used to windows.
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Tomcat_> !ops
<bruenig> jrsims, open up thunar and then go to the desktop with that
<jman_> Tomcat_ can't you use *ahem *ahem certain proprietary software for it?
<bruenig> then you can do it
<Derek> I tried that also, I just set it to a safe res since mine wasn't on there
<Derek> it didn't have my native resolution available
<Derek> but it still went all black
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tritium> bruenig: what's going on?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> lay down the alarm, spammer is gone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sprockytowner!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<bruenig> tritium, he is gone now
<Hobbsee> gah
<Tomcat_> jman_: You mean PartitionMagic or that stuff? Windows installer will still install its own bootloader. ;)
<lnknpk04> HymnToLife: you still around to offer your world class assistance?
<bruenig> tritium, Sprockytowner
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Sprockytowner!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Seveas> Hobbsee, nicks are easy to change and he's on dhcp
<band-aid> can anyone help me with my wireless
<LoRez> klined
<Seveas> useless ban
<jrsims> bruenig: yeah, I'll probably do that instead. just trying to stay away from gnome and its fat ass.
<_TsU_> Derek, use the resolution that is shown on your montinor manual
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yeah, got the wrong button.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Derek> TsU, it's not available
<Derek> I have a widescreen, my native res wasn't on the list
<wheels3572> harrisony1, Do I need Helix Player, Movie Player, Rhythmbox Music Player, Xfmedia, XMMS Media Player
<Angelus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jman_> what about something like Acronis Disk Director Suite or something like that, Tomcat_ ?
<tritium> Hobbsee: :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, the big pointy stick is there -------------->>
<Tomcat_> jman_: I don't know about that... but as long as you're running the Windows installer, the MBR will be overwritten.
<jman_> uggh
<__mikem> Seveas, even if he's on dhcp, he will only pull a new ip address if he resets his modem, or it happens to be the day where it automaticly changes
<jrsims> bruenig: do you know if xubuntu ships the xfce compositor that allows stuff like drop shadows?
<_TsU_> Derek, did you select the correct frequency?
<Seveas> __mikem, spammers do that
<bruenig> jrsims, doubt it
<bruenig> jrsims, but don't know
<Hobbsee> Seveas: my bing pointy stick..you leave it alone...
<bruenig> jrsims, maybe #xubuntu will know
<Derek> I'm not sure that I did, I just saw 8 16 and 32, I assumed they were colors, not frequiences
<lnknpk04> I'm having problems getting my wireless to connect to my home wifi.  Its a problem with the WPA and the Ubuntu wiki said to copy this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39529/ ) and show it to someone who knows what they are talking about :)
<jrsims> bruenig: k
<_TsU_> Derek, frequencies are important,
<Derek> I didn't see the ability to change hte frequency, but my monitor's native frequency is 60
<Derek> I imagine that's the default?
<_TsU_> Derek, i'm on 70
<_TsU_> it's not the default
<band-aid> can anyone help me with my wireless connection
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, sorry, I have little to no experience with WPA
<_TsU_> Derek, you'll see the frequency after an '@'
<lnknpk04> no problem
<lnknpk04> this little laptop just wants to be difficult tonight :)
<Derek> alright, all I remember seeing is the 8 16 or 32, but I"m most likely wrong
<imbecile> i was wondering if anyone has seen a theme similar to this.. I have been looking for hours to non avail  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33516
<_TsU_> Derek, try again :)
<Derek> will do
<_TsU_> try to find the correct resolution/frequency
<Derek> well my res is like 1680 x 1050
<bruenig> imbecile, looks like you are going to need beryl/xgl/compiz for that
<n2diy> Derek: those numbers aren't for horz. sync., probably colors?
<dan2_> does ubuntu have a java plugin working on amd64?
<Derek> yeah, I figured they were colors, but I didn't see hz
<viking09> plyp_werk: Sure sound like a routing problem, eth
<wheels3572> Where is the master volume in Xubuntu?
<imbecile> bruenig, this dang thing has been driving me nuts
<Angelus> thanks for all your help guys
<plyp_werk> viking09: oh, did you figure it out?
<Angelus> talk soon
<bruenig> wheels3572, right click on the panel and add to it
<bruenig> wheels3572, and then get the volume applet
<lnknpk04> I'm having problems getting my wireless to connect to my home wifi.  Its a problem with the WPA and the Ubuntu wiki said to copy this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39529/ ) and show it to someone who can help
<Derek> so you suggest that I try booting with the cd again, and try to set the hz correctly?
<Derek> what should I do about the fact that my monitor's native res isn't in the list?
<HymnToLife> Derek, install proper drivers for yor videocard
<Derek> how can I do that before I install the operating system??
<pppoe_dude> Derek, what kind of monitor is it?
<Derek> it's a 20" widescreen
<n2diy> Derek: V sync would anywhere from 50-120 hz, and H sync. would be up in the kilohertz, you should google for you monitor's specs. And stay at the low end of of the H sync range.
<pppoe_dude> Derek, what kind of video card do you have
<Derek> radeon x1900
<HymnToLife> Derek, who cares about the res while installing ?
<Derek> my screen goes black
<Derek> and I can't see anything at all after the live cd boots
<pppoe_dude> Derek, you might wanna try messing around with modeline, also try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<HymnToLife> use an Alternate :)
<_TsU_> ah, yes, alternate cd :)
<viking09> plyp_werk: yes, appears to be a routing problem! The wireless card is not indicated
<band-aid> I am having problems getting my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945AGB to connect to my wireless router. I am using a fresh install of edgy
<Derek> alternate cd?
<HymnToLife> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<band-aid>  I am having problems getting my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945AGB to connect to my wireless router. I am using a fresh install of edgy
<HymnToLife> and which doesn't work 20% of the time, at least.
<Derek> I'm not sure I could manage to do a command line install.. heh
<HymnToLife> !ask| band-aid
<ubotu> band-aid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<band-aid> uuhhhhh
<lnknpk04> I'm having problems getting my wireless to connect to my home wifi.  Its a problem with the WPA and the Ubuntu wiki said to copy this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39529/ ) and show it to someone who can help
<wheels3572> exit
<band-aid> How do I associate to an Access Point in Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> lnknpk04, maybe try posting on the !forums
<lnknpk04> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Derek> so what is the consensus on what I should do, try to change the hz rating pre-boot?
<lnknpk04> gracias
<_TsU_> Derek, alternate is the best solution
<HymnToLife> Derek, the Live CD has a "Safe graphics mode", have you tried it ?
<Riyonuk> band-aid
<Derek> I did try the safe graphics mode
<Derek> same thing happened
<n2diy> Derek:  don't do anything until you know what your monitor's specs are.
<HymnToLife> though anyway, I always recommend the Alternate
<band-aid> yes
<Derek> what specs do you want?
<band-aid> Riyonuk: yes?
<Derek> I know native res and refresh rate
<Derek> 1680x1050 @60
<n2diy> Derek:  I don't want them, but you need the H. and V. sync frequencies.
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, is your card detected by edgy?
<HymnToLife> pppoe_dude, yes, he has an ipw3945
<Derek> 1680x1050 isn't available in that list though
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: I think so, it shows up as eth1 when I do iwconfig
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, have you tried using NetworkManager?
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: no
<HymnToLife> band-aid, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_KEY
<HymnToLife> then dhclient to configure the IF using dhcp
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: at least I don't think I have. Is it installed by default
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, if you want a graphical wasy way to connect to wireless networks, try sudo apt-get install nm-applet-gnome
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, then reboot
<plyp_werk> HymnToLife: might need to set the channel too
<n2diy> wasy?
<HymnToLife> plyp_werk, I never needed to
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, sorry the package is actually network-manager-gnome
<enric> is it ok to install compiz if i have beryl installed?
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: I have no way to access the internet on that computer
<Derek> if I install with the alternate cd, why wouldn't it be black when I boot that up also?
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, it should be on the cd iirc
<bruenig> enric, #ubuntu-xgl
<Igor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enric> k thanks bruenig
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: what does iirc mean?
<pppoe_dude> perhaps not tho...
<plyp_werk> If I Recall Correctly
<HymnToLife> band-aid, If I Remember Correctly
<band-aid> oh lol
<plyp_werk> =iirc
<thread> any freenx users?
* band-aid feels stupid
<pppoe_dude> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, try installing it from CD (just put in the cd)
<Igor> so if i installed the generic kernel, am i gonna be able to get the nvidia drivers to work?
<drivera90> so guys
<drivera90> come to think of it, i never set up a root password. what is the password to root?
<pppoe_dude> band-aid, also, sudo network-admin provides basic wireless connectivity options
<pppoe_dude> like... wep
<bruenig> drivera90, there is no root, you use sudo and then provide your user password
<bruenig> !sudo | drivera90
<ubotu> drivera90: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<n2diy> drivera90: there is no root account
<drivera90> oh.
<CUBeR64> hi everyone
<_TsU_> drivera90 you can setup a new password for the root acount
<_TsU_> but you dont need that as you have the sudo
<CUBeR64> can anyone point me to the system font directory
<Igor> *cry* i tried to enable my nvidia card and now X is dead :(
<siv0x> Does anyone know how to get gecko for wine?
<Igor> and i accidently overwrote the xorg.conf cause i ran the thing twice
<Igor> the backup that is
<_TsU_> Igor, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> CUBeR64, /usr/share/fonts
<Igor> thanks
<CUBeR64> thank you
<CUBeR64> :)
<Nontitle> Igor: do you use dapper or edgy? my Nvidia card doesn't work under dapper but it works under edgy for some reason
<_TsU_> for me it works on both
<Nontitle> actually, i got it working, but it was very complicated, as i had to reinstall it each time i wanted to run x
<imbecile> can someone point me to a beryl wiki?
<_TsU_> Nontitle, i had that problem too, on dapper :)
<Edgy-Paladine> does anyone know if Edgy LiveCD supports LVM installations?
<_TsU_> imbecile, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Edgy-Paladine> I can't find any LVM options in the partition manager during install
<HymnToLife> nope it doesn't
<imbecile> _TsU_ thanks
<HymnToLife> !alternate | Edgy-Paladine
<ubotu> Edgy-Paladine: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Nontitle> i think it was along the lines of installing the legacy version through apt-get and installing the non-legacy version from nvidia.com, but using one so old that it had the same version number
<Edgy-Paladine> man I don't have alternate
<Edgy-Paladine> only server
<Edgy-Paladine> and I just hosed my dapper partition
<HymnToLife> Server will do, too
<_TsU_> imbecile, if you have Edgy, read the AiGLX tutorial, i had problems to install XGL
<Edgy-Paladine> yeah I have server, but that means manually installing all the desktop stuff and aiglx
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: ok I did the iwconfig command
<imbecile> _TsU_, I'm using dapper drake
<band-aid> pppoe_dude: but the dhclient failed
<_TsU_> Aiglx is already installed, as i had nothing to do more than installing beryl :)
<HymnToLife> Edgy-Paladine, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, you'll be at the same point than with a DEsktop CD
<_TsU_> imbecile, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<wheels3572> To anyone and everyone that helped me out with my sound and getting everything to work I wanna say ty.
<Nontitle> how do you install AiGLX in dapper? i would probably be able to find the answer, but i'm just too lazy right now
<imbecile> _TsU_, where do i add lines for step 2?
<_TsU_> Nontitle: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX , there is "How to install AiGLX" on it
<Nontitle> cool, thanks
<wireless_blues> n2diy, you around?
<_TsU_> imbecile, repositories
<n2diy> wireless_blues: roger
<_TsU_> imbecile, /etc/apt/sources.list
<wireless_blues> n2diy, I am from earlier, I got my card light blinking and seeing the broadcast signal
<imbecile> Nontitle, looks like were working through the sme thing
<n2diy> wireless_blues: cool, how'd ya do that?
<wireless_blues> n2diy, but it shows it with no signal, and will not connect
<wheels3572> Is it safe to remove excess media players I dont need?
<Nontitle> cool
<nolimitsoya> wheels3572, yes
<imbecile> _TsU_, okay now how about step 3
<Derek> Hi, I"m back.  I tried looking for a way to change my refresh rate, but it was as I thought - there is no visible optino to change it when you hit F4
<Nontitle> wheels3572: i believe its safe
<wheels3572> nolimitsoya, ty I have a ton of them
<nolimitsoya> wheels3572, its safe to remove anything you dont need :)
<_TsU_> imbecile on your shell :)
<imbecile> _TsU_, do i stay in repo?
<wireless_blues> n2diy, dont really know, but for one thing I set the boot up string to include acpi=off and blacklisted ipv6
<band-aid> how do I associate to a wireless access point
<_TsU_> imbecile, no
<imbecile> ahh thats been my problem
<hassan2a> hello
<n2diy> wireless_blues: ok, we need to set up your channel, and essid, or something like that, I think the folks on here now know how to do that.
<regeya> hooray!  finally nipped my root-on-lvm problem.  used yaird to build an initrd.  now, however, I don't seem to be able to mount /boot. :-/
<regeya> (that could be a problem, methinks.)
<__mikem> How much do you want to bet that SADDAMHUSSEIN is a troll?
<Derek> 
<regeya> lol
<wheels3572> nolimitsoya, what's the odds that some programs are linked to others?
<wireless_blues> n2diy, using the network applet in ununtu I have setup the sid to my routers, but it will not connect
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<fcrick> so last time i tried to install my nvidia drivers, it told me the module wouldn load
<regeya> buzz off, [SADDAMHUSSEIN] , you're dead.
<wireless_blues> n2diy, so how do I setup the channel as well?
<fcrick> any idea how i track down what i did wrong from that?
<nolimitsoya> wheels3572, very low :) but then again, depends wont be free untill no program wants them any more
<regeya> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<__mikem> lmao, that was funny
* __mikem wonders if the word troll highlights tritium?
<n2diy> Who can help wireless_blues setup his channel, and essid, or whatever?
<wheels3572> nolimitsoya, ok.  gonna try it ty.  What's the syntax apt-get remove <file name>?
<tritium> __mikem: nope
<nolimitsoya> wheels3572, apt-get remove <package>
<Derek> does anyone have another suggestion about what I could do to stop getting my monitor displaying all black when I boot with the ubuntu live cd?
<wireless_blues> is there a good reference site?
<wheels3572> nolimitsoya, like I thought ty
<dylan_> I cannot connect to my wireless network via my Free Software compatible Orinoco Silver wifi card.  How can I do this?  Is there a special package I must install?
<_TsU_> Derek, the alternate CD is the only solution for you problem :)
<band-aid> n2diy: I think its iwconfig <interface> channel <channel> essid <essid> etc but take whatever I say with a grain of salt because I'm still trying to get my wireless to work
<n2diy> wireless_blues: man, I hope they didn't all log off? Anyway, what does iwconfig tell you?
<fcrick> hmm well installed another restricted-modules thingy...i guess il try it again
<nolimitsoya> dylan_, have you read the wifi docs?
<n2diy> wireless_blues: yes, your on the right track.
<Derek> TsU, if I download the alternate cd, will you help me through the process of using it?
<dylan_> nolimitsoya, not yet.  i was hoping this was alleviatable via apt-get
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | dylan_
<ubotu> dylan_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dylan_> nolimitsoya, thanks.
<wireless_blues> no wireless point associated
<_TsU_> Derek, there are already tutorials for that :)
<Derek> oh, great
<Derek> I just need to find this cd link, I haven't been able to find it yet
<nolimitsoya> Derek, if you have any questions during install, feel free to pop in :)
<wheels3572> nolimitsoya, ok Im leaving them all there lol I cant find the correct name for the package lol
<_TsU_> Derek, on the ubuntu download page
<nolimitsoya> wheels3572, apt-cache search <string> <- for searching package names
<wheels3572> nolimitsoya, sweet ty
<n2diy> band-aid: tnx
<nolimitsoya> wheels3572, 'man apt' is a usefull command as well :)
<jorgp> in the /etc/group while what is supposed to have the id of 11?
<n2diy> wireless_blues: see what band-aid sent me at 21:10?
<jorgp> while/file
<wheels3572> ty nolimitsoya :)
<fcrick> yay i think it worked
<band-aid> n2diy: did you get it to work???!
<fcrick> how can i confirm for sure that my nvidia drivers are really working?
<band-aid> n2diy: I still haven't gotten it to work lol
<n2diy> band-aid: It isn't my problem, I'm trying to get wireless_blues up and running.
<HymnToLife> jorgp, there's none here - I'm on Debian though
* _TsU_ feels sleeppy, 3:15am -.-
<band-aid> n2diy: did they get it work work?
<nolimitsoya> _TsU_, means we are in the same timezone then :)
<jorgp> HymnToLife, well, when I install via debootstrap, a chroot always complains about /etc/group id:11 missing
<SilentDis> hello :)
<_TsU_> nolimitsoya, hehe :D
<wireless_blues> n2diy,  I just tried that and it says set failed on device wlan0: operation not permited
<wireless_blues> oops
<wireless_blues> hang on one sec
<wireless_blues> do with sudo
<n2diy> band-aid: I don't know?
<SilentDis> ubuntu + beryl + subscription to digitalblasphemy.com = best eyecandy desktop in the world.  period.  lol
<n2diy> wireless_blues: try sudo before the command?
<band-aid> I love digital blasphemy's art
<_TsU_> SilentDis, add gDesklets to that :)
<Jdban> Hi, I'm a linux newbie, and I am trying to get my ATI driver installed.  I enabled the file to be run, but now when I run it, it says that "You need to run this installer as the super-user."
<Jdban> I'm unsure of how to do this when the file is on my desktop.
<HymnToLife> Jdban, add sudo before your command
<band-aid> jdban: navigate to your desktop in the terminal
<n2diy> band-aid: follow along with wireless_blues and I, we are cooking on it now.
<band-aid> n2diy: will do
<nolimitsoya> !root | Jdban
<ubotu> Jdban: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SilentDis> _TsU_, gdesklets?
<SilentDis> !info gdesklets
<Jdban> Thanks guys
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<rcrook> woohoo..... looks like I have fixed the webcam problem... ABout time too.
<_TsU_> SilentDis, http://www.gdesklets.org/
<hiall123456> i have problem when starting amarok says an error: "Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.  kbuildsycoca running...   KSycoca: Error: No database available!"  any clues on how to fix this? (this prevents Amarok from starting up)
<_TsU_> SilentDis, it's really great if you wanna tune your desktop :)
<dtg> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<mike> hjow do i get C  libraries and system calls and corsponding man pages
<wireless_blues> n2diy,  wow, its quite indepth
<SilentDis> _TsU_, checking it out now.  pardon my slowness.  dialup is the suck :P
<mt> :)
<n2diy> wireless_blues: and I haven't played with it, so you are breaking new ground for me.
<_TsU_> SilentDis, no problem :)
<n2diy> wireless_blues: But I think the trick is getting your channel and essid to match your AP.
<QwertyM> Here's a bit long problem... I have a PIV 3.0 GHz with H-Threading, I also installed Nvidia beta drivers and am running beryl comfortably, now I see that my kernel is i386, but my processor must support i686 too, so should I make a shift to it? What all do I need to change if I install this 686 kernel?
<mike> i installed build-essential and i still cant find a man page for strtok() and bind()
<Music_Shuffle> QwertyM, you could, but you're fine really.
<HymnToLife> mike, manpages are not C handbooks...
<nolimitsoya> QwertyM, you should use the -generic kernel above any other
<nolimitsoya> !generic | QwertyM
<ubotu> QwertyM: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<SilentDis> QwertyM, you're fine as it is... but if you insist, and you're running edgy, it means compiling a kernel from source yourself.
<_TsU_> QwertyM , i have the same thing, and i'm using 386
<QwertyM> Oh ok
<hiall123456> i have problem when starting amarok says an error: "Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.  kbuildsycoca running...   KSycoca: Error: No database available!"  any clues on how to fix this? (this prevents Amarok from starting up)
<QwertyM> Thanks then SilentDis, _TsU_ , Music_Shuffle
<nolimitsoya> SilentDis, _TsU_, QwertyM, no it doesnt. the generic kernel _is_ a 686 kernel, or k7, or smp, or what ever it needs to be. use it
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
<QwertyM> nolimitsoya, I see generic under grub boot
<zer0> can i install ubuntu and not affect my xp installation?
<bruenig> zer0, yes
<nolimitsoya> zer0, yes
<QwertyM> nolimitsoya, if I make that default, no problems right?
<n2diy> wireless_blues: ?
<bruenig> !dualboot | zer0
<ubotu> zer0: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<nolimitsoya> QwertyM, right
<band-aid> wireless_blues n2diy: I think I may be onto something
<_TsU_> nolimitsoy, when you install the graphic card it upgrad your knernel to the 386 :)
<zer0> or should i create a partition prior to installing?
<band-aid> gimme 1 sec
<_TsU_> driver*
<QwertyM> thanks nolimitsoya
<bruenig> zer0, you create partitions during the install
<zer0> mmkay
<zer0> bruenig
<wireless_blues> n2diy, so maybe iwconfig wlan0 essid "apline" channel 11
<nolimitsoya> _TsU_, thats a dependency issue. the depends for the nvidia-glx package is fouled up. its a downgrade, and not upgrade
<SilentDis> _TsU_, i'm pulling gdesklets now.  not like it's gonna dent my storage space rofl
<zer0> do u know how to install drivers without internet?
<nolimitsoya> _TsU_, using the generic restricted modules work just fine
<Riyonuk> I disabled everything ipv6 related and firefox still takes forever to loads site, how can I fix this?
<n2diy> band-aid: , cool, though wireless_blues is no back.
<_TsU_> nolimitsoya , ok :)
<HymnToLife> zer0, yes, but which drivers ?
<band-aid> whats the command to restart the network
<_TsU_> SilentDis, :D
<zer0> can i talk with someone PM, drivers for modem
<n2diy> wireless_blues: what channel is your AP using?
<band-aid> I know its some filepath
<zer0> i have them on installation disk,
<_TsU_> SilentDis, you'll like them :)
<wireless_blues> n2diy, channel 11
<zer0> but when i try to follow the instructions, i get an error
<wireless_blues> brb gotta pee
<HymnToLife> zer0, linux drivers ?
<zer0> yes
<HymnToLife> what is the error ?
<Siph0n> hey, how can i tell what version of glib i have? or if i even have it at all... i dont see it in my synaptic package manager...
<n2diy> wireless_blues: ok, I'm not sure alpine is a valid essid, but go for it?
<n2diy> !essid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<band-aid> n2diy: I think its valid
<zer0> well i dont remember, it was the last time i tried to use ubuntu
<SilentDis> !swiftfox | Riyonuk - just a suggestion, it helps a little for me.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zer0> ill be back i suppose after I try it out again
<n2diy> band-aid: roger that.
<hiall123456> i have problem when starting amarok says an error: "Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.  kbuildsycoca running...   KSycoca: Error: No database available!"  any clues on how to fix this? (this prevents Amarok from starting up)
<SilentDis> huh...  ubotu needs info, must feed ubotu.
<n2diy> band-aid: we'll find out shortly.
<HymnToLife> !repeat | hiall123456
<ubotu> hiall123456: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zer0> if someone is interested in helping me i would rather talk in msn, its easier
<Who_> Should 'user a' be able start metacity to replace the metacity of 'user b'? I would think not, but it works here!
<frank_b> does anyone know how can I change the menu font in xmms?
<regeya> you're still dead, SADDAMHUSSEIN, piss off.
<__mikem> It took me ages to learn to wait for help in here. By the time I learned it, I suddenly found that I didn't need help that much anymore
<bruenig> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
* [SADDAMHUSSEIN]  is unkillable
<wireless_blues> apline is the sid of my router
<hiall123456> thanks
<regeya> you can't kill the dead
<wireless_blues> n2diy, sorry, apline is the sid of my router
<__mikem> regeya, don't feed the trolls
<regeya> nor the undead, but that's a tale for another day.
<regeya> __mikem: good advice, always.
<regeya> __mikem: better advice: kickban the morons.
<n2diy> wireless_blues: ok, I'm not sure that is the same as an essid?
<wireless_blues> n2diy, the name of my access point, the one I connect to is
<wireless_blues> "apline"
<band-aid> n2diy:  essid == extended SSID
<band-aid> n2diy: unless I'm completely wrong their the same thing, please feel free to correct me #ubuntu
<n2diy> band-aid: so how to you determine it?
<bareto> hi
<wireless_blues> n2diy, I have no other names assocatied with anything except the workgroup my win pc is assoicated with
<quik_> hey folks
<_TsU_> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<bareto> mm
<bareto> list
<quik_> how can I check what I have installed from packages?
<band-aid> n2diy: iwlist scan
<n2diy> wireless_blues: ok, can you ping outside of your router?
<band-aid> n2diy: that will give you all the info you need about nearby access points
<hiall123456> any kde chanels around here
<wireless_blues> n2diy, I will try one sec
<n2diy> wireless_blues: see what band-aid is telling me?
<band-aid> n2diy: I can't even ping my router yet
<band-aid> I feel like I have the gun and the ammo but can't seem to make it shoot
<n2diy> band-aid: can you ping your card?
<bruenig> hiall123456, #kubuntu maybe
<plyp_werk> "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" to scan
<hiall123456> thanks wise man
<wireless_blues> n2diy, yes
<SilentDis> quik_, in Synaptic Package Manager, you can click "Status" at the bottom, and choose the "installed" filter from the list.  easy graphical view of it :)
<wireless_blues> n2diy, still cannot ping google.com but I also know via iwlist that my essid is "apline" and that it is cell 01
<n2diy> wireless_blues: your pinging external IPs?
<Derek> I"m having a hard time finding the alternative CD, are you guys sure that it's on the ubuntu downloads page?
<HymnToLife> Derek, definitely
<quik_> SilentDis: in console..
<wireless_blues> n2diy, cannot ping wlan0 it had to connect to the router to be assigned an ip
<Riyonuk> Like Ill clik a link and it will say Connecting for like 3min...then Waiting/Transfering constantly then finally it loads
<n2diy> wireless_blues: your pinging external IPs?
<Riyonuk> I wait for hours and hours and nothing happens :p
<band-aid> n2diy: you can ping a card? like... ping eth1 ??
<wireless_blues> HOLY SHIT I AM CONNECTED!
<_TsU_> whois derek
<SilentDis> quik_, i THINK the tool you're looking for is called 'adept'.  can't remember exactly unfortunatly :(
<regeya> wireless_blues: language, but CONGRATULATIONS!
<PriceChild> !language | wireless_blues
<ubotu> wireless_blues: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HymnToLife> and !caps, too
<n2diy> band-aid, I would think so, if it shows up in ifconfig, you should be able to ping it, no?
<Jdban> I'm a linux newbie, and right now, I am starting work with the terminal.  I can't seem to figure out how to run files.
<Derek> how hard is an alternative cd install?
<band-aid> n2diy: when I do ping eth1 it says unknown hist
<n2diy> wireless_blues: OMG, congradulations!
<bruenig> Jdban, what do you mean run files?
<band-aid> host
<band-aid> wireless_blues: what did you do?
<Jdban> I am trying to run an installer file for a driver
<wireless_blues> n2diy, I have full signal and lights are working, but I cannot get online
<n2diy> band-aid: what connections are listed with ifconfig.
<bruenig> Jdban, just type the path to it
<bruenig> Jdban, or if you change it the directory, cd directory, just do ./ whateverthefileis
<wireless_blues> sorry channel for the language
<_TsU_> Deker, ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/
<band-aid> n2diy: eth0, eth1, lo
<wireless_blues> been working on this for 2 days, and I AM VERY CLOSE
<n2diy> wireless_blues: ok, now I think we are dealing with port forwarding through the router?
<Derek> great, thanks TsU
<Siph0n> is there a way for the changes i made in xorg.conf to show up right now, instead of rebooting?
<_TsU_> no problem
<wireless_blues> band-aid, I setup essid to "apline" my routers broadcased sid, and it worked
<wireless_blues> n2diy, checking router now for attached devieced
<Jdban> Thank you bruenig
<Derek> which iso do I grab, the i386 one?
<n2diy> band-aid: ok, your wireless connection should wlan0, unless it is a wireless router.
<_TsU_> Derek , what cpu do u have?
<Derek> intel core 2 duo
<band-aid> n2diy: mine shows up as eth1 lol that might be a problem
<band-aid> n2diy: its a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<n2diy> band-aid: is a router, cabled to your box?
<SilentDis> Siph0n, Yes, restart gdm.  ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<maul555> hello, i am completly new to linux, and am having some trouble playing different media files...  mainly video that require special codecs....
<bruenig> !quicktime | maul555
<ubotu> maul555: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maul555> how can i get some codecs or a player installed that can handle my media?
<_TsU_> Derek, 386
<band-aid> n2diy: no this is what my laptop's wireless card shows up as
<HymnToLife> maul555, what kind of media is it ?
<_TsU_> Derek, i'm not sure it supports the 686
<pooya> why does xterm overwrites the current line?
<maul555> ubotu, thanks, ill read it
<n2diy> band-aid: ok, then it should be wlanX.
<wireless_blues> band-aid, what card are you using?
<maul555> avi's, mpegs, ect..
<wireless_blues> band-aid, are you using ndiswrapper?
<HymnToLife> al right, see the link !ubotu gave you :)
<band-aid> wireless_blues: whats that
<Derek> sounds good, let me download it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@PN135.neoline.com.br]  by Seveas
<HymnToLife> yay
<n2diy> band-aid: wireless_blues, I gotta go, good luck.
<HymnToLife> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<evil__> How can I get the e2fsprogs-devel package, its not in apt-get...?
<bruenig> that was not a netsplit
<Derek> I';ll be back once its' downloaded
<SilentDis> thank you Seveas :)
<_TsU_> Derek, good luck
<HymnToLife> looked pretty much like one
<hiall123456> happy hollidays
<bruenig> you didn't see the malformed DCC notice
<__mikem> I did
<band-aid> wireless_blues: sorry about that
<wireless_blues> band-aid, ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers in linux
<wireless_blues> band-aid, not worried
<SilentDis> that was some moron dropping malformed DCC stuff on a bunch of people.
<pooya> when I write a long command in terminal, it gets overwritten
<maul555> HymnToLife: avi's, mpeg's, ect...  divx... the usual, on windows, i just downloaded a codec pack and was set.... but here, i can play my music and thats about it
<rcrook> Hi all, Can someone give me some pointer on kernel modules and where they are loaded?
<imbecile> okay i have a question that im sure will get a few people irritated.. Ho do i compile metasploit?
<wireless_blues> n2diy, I can tell you dont know much about this stuff, but I still cannot ping router, but it says its connected, but router does not see laptop
<HymnToLife> maul555, see the link !ubotu gave you - it has it all
<plyp_werk> rcrook: "lsmod" will list the kernel modules that are currently loaded
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know of the inner workings of sudo? Is it possible to lock certain files for a user?
<maul555> k, ill go study it and come back when i get stumped..   thx
<SilentDis> bbiab.  got a download going, and I need to use the washroom.  i'll check in later once gdesklets is done downloading :)
<glyn> if I download a debian package, how do I install it?
<_TsU_> imbecile, just look at the website where you downloaded it :)
<maul555> lol @ sadam
<bruenig> glyn, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<HymnToLife> !dpkg | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<glyn> thanks
<band-aid> wireless_blues: ok I am installing ndiswrapper off of the CD
<Derek> what is this alternative install like?  I should probably try to find a tutorial to walk me through it
<band-aid> wireless_blues: where do I get the drivers? off the CD that came with my laptop?
<alexander> sup all
<alexander> im trying to set up an EFI boot... i need two partitions for boot? the normal unix partition and a FAT32 partition for ELILO? ive set up lvm partitions with /, /home, and /boot... ive also made a primary fat32 partition for elilo, is this correct?
<rcrook> plyp_werk: I know... I need to know how they are loaded. I have a new module for my webcam but the older modules is loading as well. and I am trying to figure out how to prevent the older module from loading
<imbecile> _TsU_ , i dont see the instructions
<HymnToLife> rcrook, just blacklist them
<_TsU_> imbecile, and you wont find them here :)
<rcrook> ahh... in module.d/blacklist?
<chris86wm> does anyone know how to make a keyboard shortcut that will open a program?
<HymnToLife> in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - add a line like this :               blacklist foo
<imbecile> :/
<HymnToLife> replace foo with the name of the module of course
<rcrook> thanks HymnToLife :)
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know of the inner workings of sudo? Is it possible to lock certain files for a user?
<glyn> Why can't I install libqt3-mt on Hoary?
<bruenig> hoary, gees
<Derek> hey, here's an interesting question.  I have my monitor connected with a DVI plug, does it need to be VGA?
<_TsU_> pianoboy3333, you can change the rights for that user so he cant use sudo at all
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, you can set it to have permissions so that that user can't access it
<_TsU_> lol, bruenig
<DigitalNinja> how do I use cdrecord in ubuntu? I'm trying to burn a CD from my server. No X
<wireless_blues> band-aid, I am sorry about the delay
<HymnToLife> digip1mp, man cdrecord :)
<bruenig> man cdrecord
<HymnToLife> pwn3d
<Derek> TsU, do you know the answer to that?  Whether or not it's ok to use a DVI connection for my monitor
<smax> hi
<wireless_blues> band-aid, yes off the of wireless card cd, which maybe on your cd that came with the laptop, or you may need to find them online
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: _TsU_: so if I create another user X, then with my sudo password, I couldn't edit those files made by user X?
<smax> i installed build-essential and still i have no man pages for C library calls
<wireless_blues> band-aid, atleast find out who the chipset is from and what it is and get those drivers
<_TsU_> Derek, it has nothing to do with the OS :)
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333, sudo runs stuff as root, and root can edit anything
<band-aid> wireless_blues: ok, I have all that
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, now you still could, with sudo
<TheDebugger> smax: You have to add the manpages yourself
<smax> how ?
<wireless_blues> band-aid, look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net at the wiki list of cards for more info
<bruenig> no*
<smax> is there a tutorial for this?
<TheDebugger> smax: In synaptics...
<band-aid> wireless_blues: I just did ndiswrapper -i w39n51.inf
<bruenig> !info glib-doc
<ubotu> Package glib-doc does not exist in any distro I know
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: HymnToLife: There's my issue
<bruenig> !info glibc-doc
<ubotu> glibc-doc: GNU C Library: Documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1641 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<TheDebugger> smax: Look for the packages starting with manpage
<Derek> alright, good, heh
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, well there is nothing you are going to be able to do to make it where the super user can't access it
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: that's why I'm wondering if I can limit files to be only edited/not able to be edited by a certain user
<HymnToLife> pianoboy3333, if I got it correcly, you want to have a user who can do everything BUT edit given files ?
<Derek> does anyone here know how well wine works?
<pianoboy3333> HymnToLife: correct
<HymnToLife> hmm
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, they can only edit it with sudo, and if they don't know the sudo password, then they can't do it
<dtg> wine is good
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, so just don't tell them your password, and then they can't mess with it
<HymnToLife> I know how to have a user being able to run only specific commands
<HymnToLife> but not the other way around
<pianoboy3333> dtg: yes it is :)
<_TsU_> !info pydev
<ubotu> Package pydev does not exist in any distro I know
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: what do you mean?
<_TsU_> anyone used pydev with eclipse here?
<jorgp> anyone have any group id 11?
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, ok let me get this straight, you are the main user, you have setup an account, and therefore your user's password is also the sudo password, You are trying to setup another user, user X and you want to make sure user X can't edit your stuff.
<JAyRULE> whats a good ftp for ubuntu with a good gui
<bruenig> or have I mixed that up
<bruenig> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bruenig> if you mean client
<JAyRULE> sorry, whats a good ftp server for ubuntu with a good gui
<smax> TheDebugger: thanx
<rcrook> woohoo thank plyp_werk and HymnToLife .. worked a charm:)
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: kinda, my situation is I'm the main user, and I have setup an account, so my password is obv.the sudo password, and I want to setup another user, who cannot edit config files x, y, and z in like /etc/myconfigfiles/
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, right he won't be able to edit those, the only way to edit them is with sudo and he doesn't know the sudo password unless you tell him and so it is fine
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: but.... anyone can use sudo, sudo works with your user password...
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: you're thinking of su, which uses a root password
<_TsU_> not all
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, it works with the password of the main user
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, not the accounts you setup afterwards
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: but this other user also wants to be able install packages and such
<bruenig> well it is one or the other
<HymnToLife> then configure sudo so apt-get is the only comand the user can run as root
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: that's my problem....
<bruenig> well you can do that, go through each command that you want to be able to run without sudo
<bruenig> but that seems bothersome
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: it is
<pianoboy3333> uggg
<band-aid> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, why would he try to write over your stuff
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: I actually can, but have you read the wiki first?
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, I mean if you give him access to apt-get, he could just apt-get remove everything you have
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: I haven't used it in a while also
<band-aid> pianoboy3333: yes, I have read the installation guide. I appears to be installed correctyl but my card still shows up as eth1
<HymnToLife> bruenig, then make it so he only can apt-get install :p
<kimo> How do I re-scan the SCSI bus? I've just powered on my SCSI scanner and I'd like to know if there is a way I can get it recognised without having to reboot.
<band-aid> pianoboy3333: when I do ndiswrapper -l it says that the driver is installed
<bruenig> what a beating, just buy him his own computer and be done with it
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: h, can't help you with that
<band-aid> :(
<band-aid> how much is ubuntu technical support lol
<kd7swh> have you posted to the forum?
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: a friend of mine, wants to install parental controls for his son, so he was wondering if he could just lock the config files, because his son wants to still do system crap, like installing/removing packages and such, but that's true, he could just remove the packages
<kd7swh> band aid. try posting on the forum
<_TsU_> good night all, time to sleep (4am :D )
<kd7swh> 4am? where are you france?
<band-aid> kd7swh: I have posted under wireless/networking topic title: I haven't the slightest what I'm doing. I haven't gotten any replies yet
<_TsU_> kd7swh, Algeria
<HymnToLife> oh damn, 4am already
<kd7swh> _TsU_ wow, its 8 pm here
<_TsU_zZz> lol,
<Arafangion> Hello, can I boot the live CD on a 64-bit AMD Dell system without any legacy components, such as USB, etc, and using SATA?
<TheDebugger> It's 10pm :D
<wiseelben> when I install rubybook, where is it placed?
<Maheanuu> anyone here using mdadm to setup and manage raid arrays?
<Arafangion> (I attempted to boot the LTS version, but it kept complaining about ATA1 issues)
<wiseelben> nvm.. got it, it's /usr/share/docs
<Maheanuu> I want to use it on Sata II drives in a raid5 array
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: any other ideas?
<Maheanuu> Ubuntu uses rpm's doesn't it???
<band-aid> I am about to pitch my laptop through the window
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, have the day threaten his son and tell him that if he screws anything thing up, he will beat the crap out of him, and then give him the sudo password
<bruenig> dad*
<kd7swh> this week seems to be a departure from last week, everything I have compiled has just worked lately without a hitch. is there something wrong with my system? LOL
<LameBMX> whats a good app to watch for registry changes in windows? ... i gotta install quickbooks in windows for my company ... but im generally sticking with ubuntu ... so i thought i could run it in wine ... too late in the year to try and learn new software
<pianoboy3333> bruenig: great....
<pianoboy3333> Maheanuu: NO
<LameBMX> band-aid, remember to throw it like a frisbee for maximum distance
<Arafangion> LameBMX: I would suggest you go for VMware.
<pianoboy3333> Maheanuu: ubuntu is based on debian, which uses the debian package system (dpkg -> .deb files)
<band-aid> lol its less than a week old
<band-aid> wireless is making me want to rip my own legs off
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: lol
<LameBMX> Arafangion, you think quickbooks would require that much of windows?
<LameBMX> i figured id just need to export the reg keys it has and then add them to the registry in wine
<kd7swh> LamBMX does it run under wine?
<Arafangion> LameBMX: If you have any sort of volume license or something, you might as well just run the dang thing - and VMware is actually not that slow.
<kd7swh> lol
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: you try asking in #ndiswrapper, or the ndiswrapper mailing list?
<Maheanuu> I'm not finding any downloadable  .deb files, is there a translator available to use to possibly change a tarball or a rpm and install it??
<band-aid> theres a #ndiswrapper...
* band-aid bangs head on wall
<pianoboy3333> :)
<justin_> How can I see what kernel is installed on my machine (CPU wise) --- because everytime I try to install Ardour it says that my system is not supported (i386) --- even though I am on a PIV.. so I want to make sure the I686 kernel was installed and not the i386 version of it..
<Derek> has anyone here ever done an alternative install?
<SpitzFire> i could use some help with linux
<LameBMX> kd7swh, i dont know .. thats what i was gonna try ... i know it wont install it in wine .. but that dont mean i cant copy the windows install over
<dm> Chmod 777 to enable basic user to access and change files correct?
<SpitzFire> i,m new
<nolimitsoya> !helpme | SpitzFire
<ubotu> SpitzFire: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LameBMX> Derek, i kinda tried with my fake raid .. but it didnt go to well
<pianoboy3333> Derek: me, I prefer it
<SpitzFire> no shizzal
<justin_> dm that's full access ;D
<Derek> pianoboy, how hard is it?  I've never really used linux before
<justin_> read write and execute access be careful what you change to 777 ;)
<SpitzFire> free is me
<LameBMX> dm 777 gives all execute axx .. 666 would be rx
<SpitzFire> >)
<LameBMX> rw ...
<Arafangion> So, RE my 64-bit issue, any suggestions?
<LameBMX> man chmod for better
<kyncani> justin_: uname -a  and /proc/cpuinfo
<kd7swh> LameBMX I have used a program called recode to transfer windows registry enteries into wine that may help you get going
<justin_> kyncani, That does not help, I know what sort of CPU I have...
<SpitzFire> .....>)
<justin_> I want to know what Kernel was installed.
<SpitzFire> .....>)
<kyncani> justin_: as i said, uname -a
<HymnToLife> justin_,  uname -r
<kd7swh> lol
<dm> lamebx thanks
<justin_> kyncani, :) ahh
<justin_> thanks
<band-aid> I think everyone in #ndiswrapper is idle or dead
<justin_> I686...
<dm> lamebmx  i just opened a root naut and did it that way hehe
<LameBMX> kd7swh, i think i remember how to inport them .. i just need to install it in windows and register it so i can find out what keys it does add ...
<nolimitsoya> !generic | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<justin_> So then why does Ardour keep telling me that it cannot install on my system because of it being "i386"
<justin_> bah
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: try the forum or mailing list (prefmailing list is garunteed to be like 70
<pianoboy3333> % faster response
<SpitzFire> complile
<nolimitsoya> justin_, perhaps its a ppc compile, or something...
<justin_> nolimitsoya, perhaps...
<nolimitsoya> SpitzFire, do you need help with anything?
<pianoboy3333> band-aid: I believe http://www.sf.net/projects/ndiswrapper
<dtg> pians
<dtg> piano
<LameBMX> lol im havin ndis wrapper issues too lol
<pianoboy3333> what
<SpitzFire> execute the code then shoot ah 50 cal form a hello choper
<kd7swh> lamebmx just search the registry for anything quickbooks realated and import it. I haven't used windows for about a year
<dtg> PM
<LameBMX> wrestled with it some today ... there is like a program missing (well it was there in 1.6 apparently)
<nolimitsoya> LameBMX, did you follow the wifi docs?
<LameBMX> kd7swh, its definatly not that easy
<LameBMX> nolimitsoya, wg111u ...
<pianoboy3333> dtg: I haven't gotten a pm from you... are you geistered?
<pianoboy3333> *registered
<kd7swh> lamebmx it works for photoshop
<LameBMX> atheros chipset .. i cant fine the load_fw_5322 program
<SpitzFire> where the hell am i at
<slicky> anyone know how to use xdvdshrink? :S
<lumaQQ> hi ~~  Anyone know whats new in Feasty Fawn?
<dtg> no not registered
<bruenig> lumaQQ, #ubuntu+1
<SpitzFire> sorry its been a bad day
<lumaQQ> thanks
<LameBMX> nolimitsoya, http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=374651&group_id=93482
<pianoboy3333> SpitzFire: this is #ubuntu
<SpitzFire> oh yeah
<pianoboy3333> :)
<LameBMX> that is specifically for my card ..
<LameBMX> usb 108mb/s netgear wifi adapter
<dtg> PM me
<SpitzFire> what card
<pianoboy3333> bbrb in 20 min
<SpitzFire> oh
<LameBMX> load_fw_ar5523 /path/to/ar5523.bin that is what i cannot do .. it loads the driver and i got it to modprobe .. but i still dont have a wireless device
<SpitzFire> pci i gues
<band-aid> oh perfect
<band-aid> now my wireless card isn't even seen anymore
<Yoshitsune> anyone know the CLI command to find the /dev/xxx of a zip drive connected to a parallel port?
<band-aid> wait
<band-aid> nvm
<band-aid> lol
<band-aid> @!#$ its still eth1
<band-aid> RAWR
<LameBMX> kd7swh, thats good to hear ... i just have dealt with the win registery enough to not expect it too be that easy
<SpitzFire> command line central
<SpitzFire> like a hover on the oil and poverty probleems
<SpitzFire> people i,ll say this once
<kd7swh> lamebmx in some cases i know i had to copy whole registry folders it was more than i needed but it worked
<SpitzFire> the shit is going down
<PriceChild> !language | SpitzFire
<ubotu> SpitzFire: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SpitzFire> soryy
<brianMan> I'm getting some locale errors when trying to install php5-cgi (or anything via apt-get for that matter). I think I may have messed something up
<SpitzFire> sorry
<brianMan> Now I'm trying to figure out how to fix it
<SpitzFire> this is the time
<SpitzFire> 2007
<abramhollon> :)
<wireless_blues> ok guys
<SpitzFire> right now
<wireless_blues> anybody that is listing
<plyp_werk> SpitzFire: wtf are you talking about?  spit it out ;)
<wireless_blues> I got my wireless card working, but it does not want to communicate with the router
<SpitzFire> just saying i love life or i would be dead
<SpitzFire> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<__mikem> I am not too crazy about life and I am still here
<band-aid> wireless_blues: what do you mean?
<__mikem> SpitzFire, please don't flood
<LameBMX> SpitzFire, know how the registry works .. it rather find a proggie that will look at state ... and then look at state again .. and print out differences .. then i can export those changes
<SpitzFire> whats flood
<LameBMX> specially if its loading up classid's n such ... or hiding infor
<damian> what does pushd do?
<LameBMX> well i live in the
<LameBMX> damian, try man pushd or pushd -h
<kd7swh> | going over to #fsf |
<wireless_blues> the router had no wep or wpa or wap but it has 100 signal but the router does not see it
<damian> LameBMX: man pushd gives me nothing relevant
<LameBMX> heck i dont got a man entry for it ...
<wireless_blues> band-aid, I am trying to get help from people
<SpitzFire> i wouldn,t mind fly a black halk into the war that neaver stops
<SpitzFire> loaded with nucks
<band-aid> wireless_blues: what network card are you using?
<imbecile> where do i install ruby files?
<SpitzFire> ark file
<LameBMX> yea i got them wifi blues too
<LameBMX> lol
<wireless_blues> band-aid, belkin 75d7010 v6000
<wireless_blues> LameBMX,  Welcome to Linux :(
<SpitzFire> oh god help me
<aimaz> I have a problem on my laptop whereby closing the lid and opening the lid causes the the x server to restart
<SpitzFire> bouncer
<SpitzFire> will
<SpitzFire> die
<wireless_blues> aimaz, that happens in windows too, its called hibernation
<dougb> is there proprietary nvidia driver support for the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<imbecile> where do i install ruby files to get them to run??
<isenmike> hello
<band-aid> aimaz: right click on the battery icon
<aimaz> wireless_blues, it is normal for the x server to /restart/
<band-aid> aimaz: then you can go to prefrences and change it to hibernate, suspend, or turn off screen
<aimaz> ?
<wireless_blues> aimaz, wrong person, your want spitzfire
<smax> hi
<tb77> imbecile: just run 'ruby /path/to/file.rb'
<smax> what are teh keystrokes to navigate between workspaces ?
<aimaz> band-aid, I'm using xubuntu, but ok I think I can manage that
<smax> or the pager rather
<aimaz> smax, ctrl+alt left/right usually
<isenmike> i just got a dual-monitor setup working, but while I can open programs on either screen I can't seem to move them from one screen to the other.  can anyone help?
<Fire> code
<kyncani> dougb: i got nvidia amd64 here
<Fire> the pirates code
<LoRez> anybody have any clue why gnome terminal seems to be intercepting alt-key combinations that xterm passes just fine?  (alt-p,a,s,d,f,g,h, etc)
<wireless_blues> anybody help me out here, i am ready to go crazy
<Fire> cause
<kd7swh> everyone, what is the hardest thing that you have ever had to compile?
<isenmike> anyone here using a dual monitor setup?
<Fire> say your bud-y w-anked i-t on the p c k-eys ares sticky
<wiseelben> kd7swh: cinelerra was silly to compile
<wiseelben> i do'nt even remember if i got it compiled..
<tb77> kd7swh: wxmusik
<HentaiSushi> i need help
<HentaiSushi> i want to get rid of linux
<Derek> can anyone describe the alternate install process to me as a braod overview?  Is it a difficult thing to do if you have extremely little experience with linux?
<drivera90> kd7swh, dinner
<bruenig> HentaiSushi, get some really strong magnets
<HentaiSushi> -_-
<Fire> me i,m down wit that
<Fire> just use code
<DarthShrine> HentaiSushi, Can we ask why?
<Fire> linux be gone
<HentaiSushi> can anyone help me get rid of linux?
<bruenig> Derek, it is not hard at all, I used it the first time I ever installed linux which was the first time I had ever installed an OS (windows had always come preinstalled)
<HentaiSushi> er
<HentaiSushi> because its my friends pc
<HentaiSushi> and he wants it gone
<Angelus> !cdburning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Derek, basically instead of clicking and pointing, you use the arrows to highlight and then enter
<jrobinson> you could do the old "rm -rf *" (don't actually do this)
<Fire> nah
<Derek> oh, wow, that's pretty easy, heh
<kd7swh> driverva90, I can't cook either
<wiseelben> HentaiSushi: well, you would need your WinXP CD
<Derek> I thought you would have to configure a bunch of stuff in the command line
<Fire> alot of people are doing good sorts of things
<HentaiSushi> no
<HentaiSushi> dual boot
<Fire> what they are
<Some_Person> Is there a GarageBand-like app for Ubuntu?
<HentaiSushi> i want to only get rid of linux
<Derek> how will that solve my black screen problem though?  Will ubuntu boot and be able to see it
<band-aid> wow Intel's so called drivers for the 3945ABG completely suck
<band-aid> back to ndiswrapper
<bruenig> what is garageband
<HentaiSushi> what if i reformat my partition that has linux on it?
<HentaiSushi> will that get rid of it?
<jrobinson> yep
<band-aid> do this
<wiseelben> HentaiSushi: i wouldn't do that. It would get rid of it, but then you can't boot into windows.
<HentaiSushi> but what about the boot menu
<band-aid> get partition magic
<Fire> i would have to foward ports to send you a os
<HentaiSushi> thats what keeps happening
<HentaiSushi> the GRUB messse sup
<isenmike> hello
<band-aid> put in your XP CD and in the recovery console do FIXMBR
<bruenig> HentaiSushi, just reinstall windows
<kyncani> HentaiSushi: fdisk /mbr in windows will take care of that
<band-aid> and it will fix your MBR
<HentaiSushi> i dont have that CD
<jrobinson> You could install GAG (graphical boot manager)
<Some_Person> GarageBand is an iLife app for Mac OS X that lets you mix music loops and your own voiceovers to make music
<bruenig> HentaiSushi, bittorrent it
<Fire> so we can,t cuss here
<Angelus> hi guys, what is a good cd burning tool?
<wiseelben> bruenig: that's illegal fool
<bruenig> Angelus, gnomebaker, k3b
<Fire> well peckin the peter
<tb77> Angelus: cdrecord
<kd7swh> Some_Person, Jokosher is kind of on its way to being like garageband
<isenmike> i just got my dual monitor setup working... I can start programs on either screen, but I can't seem to move windows from one screen to the other.  Does anyone know of a solution?
<Angelus> thanks :)
<bruenig> !automatix | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Fire> ty :()
<dibblego> why do I not see my DLink DWL-G510 WLAN NIC under lspci - not even as an Unknown Device?
<Fire> prison doesn,t sound that bad
<jrobinson> so if you don't condone automatix do you condone easyubuntu?
<Some_Person> Thank you
* bruenig wonders who "you" is
<isenmike> any of you folks have a dual-monitor setup?
<dibblego> yes
<wiseelben> bruenig: I don't use autogayix. Maybe you should stop pinging me before I am forced to attack you via your unprotected SSH again
<Fire> i am
<HentaiSushi> i have dual moniter
<Angelus> how do you make a program the default when opening the extension?
<HentaiSushi> its hard to get to work with ubuntu though
<bruenig> wiseelben, don't make me !ops
<Fire> the one
<isenmike> i've got it working, I'm just trying to figure out if there's any way to move windows from one screen to the other
<Fire> sorry
<LameBMX> okay this should all be workin fine .. guess in 1.7 the elimintaed the extra steps ...
<dibblego> isenmike, you need xinerama to do what you want
<LameBMX> but i still do not get a wifi adapter in my network thing
<isenmike> i'll look into that, thank you
<Fire> i would have been a three headed dragon
<Fire> anyone know how to make a bloody marry drink wit a beer
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> is there any straight forward guides to setting up a small home email server?
<fiendskull9> all i can find is ones for like, enterprise buissnesses
<imbecile> bruenig, I am trying to make an installer for source, any hints?
<isenmike> i did a search in synaptic for "xinerama" and I see a bunch of extension libraries but not the program itself
<fiendskull9> imbecile, you mean an auto source installerA?
<bruenig> imbecile, I have no idea what you just asked me, source?
<imbecile> wb liquiddoom
<liquiddoom> Hiya.
<Fire> depends if the are hot chicks in say nothing
<slop> !gamepad
<fowgre> isenmike: I just finally got a KVM switch so that I could use a single monitor/mouse/keyboard and I'm loving it... now I've got some room to rest my elbows ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slop> !joystick
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<fiendskull9> isenmike, xinerama isnt a program, its a background service
<imbecile> i have a tar.gz file i'm trying to install
<slop> anyone know how to install a usb gamepad?
<fiendskull9> slop, if its logitech, should be plug and play
<liquiddoom> imbecile: Open it with Archive Manager
<imbecile> ok
<fiendskull9> imbecile, tar xvf <tarball>
<isenmike> fiendskull9, I'm pretty new to linux (installed ubuntu yesterday)... how do I install it?
<fiendskull9> imbecile, cd to the directory, ./configure, make, make install
<Angelus> guys? how do you make an application the default? For example, I would like to use MPlayer to play my mp3s
<imbecile> tar xvzf pkg.tar.gz?
<pianoboy3333> What happened to like dtg or whatever his name was.....
<slop> fiendskull9: its not....its some off brand....i had it working once, but i used automatix, and the option in automatix to install usb gamepad stuff is no longer in automatix
<liquiddoom> imbecile: It might need to be compiled though. There should be a "readme" file in the package
<fiendskull9> slop, hmmm
<imbecile> liquiddoom
<imbecile> oops
<fiendskull9> he needs buildessential too
<fiendskull9> imbecile, sudo apt-get install buildessential
<liquiddoom> imbecile: If it needs to be compiled, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo?highlight=%28compiling%29
<bruenig> imbecile, what are you trying to install?
<tb77> Angelus: right click on an mp3 there should be an option there
<imbecile> bruenig, i dont want to get anyone mad so i cant say
<Angelus> tb77 but it doesn't say to save the preferences
<bruenig> Angelus, right click on a file, go to properties, and change the open with, it will apply to all files with that format
<pianoboy3333> brb everyone
<bruenig> imbecile, hmmm now my mind is racing, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't available in the repos
<bruenig> imbecile, although sounds like easyubuntu
<Angelus> beauty, thanks that's better!! :)
<Fire> i always wonder stuff
<imbecile> bruenig, its not
<Fire> say waht
<Fire> hel
<isenmike> can anyone point me in the right direction to figure out how to install and use xinerama?
<band-aid> God this wireless is going to be the end of me
<liquiddoom> Oh yeah... I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat but on my machine, there's no /etc/xinetd.d/ directory
<Fire> i,m happy to be alive
<imbecile> i'm trying to be as vague as possible as to not get people mad
<Fire> i think its ok
<carlfk_lap> where are the install torrents?
<Derek> is anyone here that remembers my origional problem?
<Fire> we free
<Fire> open source code
<CraZyLeGs> Can I take a screen shot of just one window
<CraZyLeGs> not the whole screen
<carlfk_lap> CraZyLeGs: look at the import command
<Fire> if it aiightnt free its not me
<carlfk_lap> CraZyLeGs: may have to install the imagemagick package
<Fire> i love freedom
<Fire> i wil fight for it
<CraZyLeGs> carlfk_lap: isn't there a more obvious way ? I don't want to install imageMagick just to take one screenshot
<carlfk_lap> CraZyLeGs: not that I know of
<liquiddoom> Alt+Print Screen
<liquiddoom> 
<liquiddoom>                 Takes a screenshot of the window to which the mouse points.
<Fire> just a sec
<liquiddoom> Er, whoops.
<Fire> was that
<Fire> print pron
<Maheanuu> CrazyLegs, are you using Dapper?
<CraZyLeGs> edgy
<khermans> who needs help :-)
<liquiddoom> But yeah, CraZyLeGs, click on the window and press alt-print screen
<Fire> alt f-4
<liquiddoom> It has the be the "alt" key on the left side of the keyboard though
<Maheanuu> Under Applications Accessories there should be a icon that sez take screen shot
<liquiddoom> Maheanuu: That captures the entire desktop. They want one window
<band-aid> are there any linux distros that come with ndiswrapper installed and everything preconfigured to work with a ipw3945 lol
<Fire> can i have a f-u screen
<JAyRULE> i just installed mplayer... what else do i need in order to play avi files?
<CraZyLeGs> nice
<CraZyLeGs> it works
<CraZyLeGs> liquiddoom: thanks a bunch
<Maheanuu> Why not, the white house has one that blinks F-U to the entire nation
<liquiddoom> No problem.
<TooR4u> JAyRULE, u have to install w32 codecs
<khermans> JAyRULE, sudo aptitude install vlc
* CraZyLeGs prefers vlc
<Fire> free rules earth
* Fire hands out beers
<TooR4u> khermans, ha ha...
<CraZyLeGs> it plays most of the stuff
<khermans> TooR4u, ?
<CraZyLeGs> if not all
* bruenig prefers totem-xine all codeced up
<khermans> CraZyLeGs, only thing vlc doesnt play are most recent WMV formats and encrypted content
<TooR4u> he need what to do ....."To work mplayer"
<Fire>  wtf where the hell is the herb
* band-aid would prefer his wireless started working now
<khermans> vlc is the best -- why mess around
<khermans> band-aid, install network-manager
<bruenig> totem is better gui wise
<JAyRULE> khermans "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vlc""
<bruenig> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Maheanuu> bruenig, I am looking for the codecs for Totem also, where did you find em?
<bruenig> JAyRULE, you need to enable universe
<TooR4u> JAyRULE, sudo apt-get install vlc
<ahmet_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39536/
<TooR4u> if the package is not fount
<ahmet_> can any one help me with that?
<TooR4u> found*
<CraZyLeGs> yea universe
<bruenig> JAyRULE, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<band-aid> khermans: its this freaking ndiswrapper
<khermans> JAyRULE, sudo sed -i 's/main restricted$/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vlc
<TooR4u> sudo apt-get update (This will change the resipro)
<ahmet_> can any one help me with that?
<TooR4u> JAyRULE, or go to synaptic & search vlc
<bruenig> apt-get > aptitude
<khermans> Brendon, apt-get < aptitude
<bruenig> TooR4u, he obviously does not have universe enabled
<bruenig> Yeah brendon
<TooR4u> ys
<ahmet_> ?
<bruenig> whoever you are
<khermans> JAyRULE, just copy and paste what i put
<ahmet_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39536/
<ahmet_> can any one help me with that?
<Derek> I need advice... I had this problem where I couldn't see anything after booting the live cd, and people told me to do an alternate cd install
<Derek> but do I just have to do the alternate cd install, or do I have to download drivers for my video card?
<Fire> sorry my bad
<Fire> whats the topic
<bruenig> ahmet_, are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Fire> yeaah i am
<Derek> can anyone advise?
<Fire> advive on what
<Derek> this is the problem
<Derek> I boot with the live cd, and after the ubuntu load screen, my monitor goes black
<Fire> wlcome to tthe new world
<khermans> Derek, X is not properly configured most likely
<Derek> before, people told me that I needed to use the alternative cd, but I'm wondering if I also need to do anything fancy with drivers, etc
<Derek> how do I go about fixing that then, khermans?
<Fire> i booted on vmware
<khermans> Derek, use the safe VGA option
<khermans> when you start the CD
<Derek> I tried that, still black
<khermans> Derek, is this a 'normal' monitor?
<Derek> no, widescreen
<Derek> 1680x1050 res
<Derek> my grpahics card is a radeon x1900
<Fire> must be some hard core tech suport here
<khermans> hrmm, dunno -- has it ever worked?
<element43> could someone suggest to me a 100% (or as close as possible) ubuntu compatible sound card? My onboard sound is utter crap.
<Fire> i,m just one in million
<carlfk_lap> element43: how much $ you want to spend?
<nolimitsoya> element43, via envy is a nice circut
<Derek> not on this computer, no
<element43> CarlFK, doesn't really matter.. lets say under 200 to be fair
<Derek> but this is my first attempt
<khermans> element43, soundblaster live
<kd7swh> where can I get faad2 and faad2-dev?
<minerale> I would like to be able to 'print' something into a pdf file, is this possible?
<Ediehow> anyone figured out how to use the dell mediadirect button?
<JAyRULE> TooR4u, khermans, bruenig - thanks guys.  i'm using Ubuntu 6.10- the Edgy with all updates. khermans i copied the command and it installed a bunch of stuff, but toward the end, i got a few lines of errors
<nolimitsoya> element43, i believe the 'terratec fly' cards are envy chips...
<element43> so the envy chipset works well?
<carlfk_lap> minerale: OO writer has an "export to pdf"
<carlfk_lap> element43: I have an envy - I like it
<unikon> anyone else have issues lookin at myspace pages
<nolimitsoya> element43, it noes, and its non resampling too :)
<minerale> carlfk_lap: what package do I need to install?
<minerale> carlfk_lap: it's a firefox page from a secure site
<carlfk_lap> minerale: it is part of the basic install
<khermans> JAyRULE, what were the errors?
<band-aid> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nolimitsoya> element43, but with your budget, perhaps you want to take a look at maudio instead? same envy chip, but much better output/input stages
<Fire> iiIii,m down wit that
<Derek> does anyone think I'll be able to see stuff if I do the advanced install, after the install is complete, if I can't see anything with the live cd?
<minerale> carlfk_lap: i'm talking about a pseudo printer device
<carlfk_lap> 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI]  - hooked to my sterio.  sounds good.
<khermans> Derek, probably not
<JAyRULE> khermans i just msg'd the errors
<element43> ok cool! Thanks everyone. Im gonna run over to newegg and see what I can find
<khermans> JAyRULE, priv?  i did not see them
<JAyRULE> oh okay
<Derek> so how would I go about installing the video driver during the instal process?  I think that's what I need to do
<epotter> Kind people.  I'm having difficulty installing edgy desktop on a machine w/ SATA drives.
<JAyRULE> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JAyRULE> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JAyRULE> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<epotter> Edgy server seemd to work fine, but DT doesn't detect disk.
<khermans> Derek, is this edgy?
<Fire> no shizzal
<Derek> yeah, 6.10, right?
<Fire> you know why that is
<JAyRULE> yeah
<carlfk_lap> minerale: oh that.  not sure.  it can't be hard.  worst case, save to HD, lood in OO, export...leme see if that works
<Derek> I heard something about "x" not being configured correctly
<epotter> Dapper worked fine, and is running but I'd like to reload w/ edgy.  how can I force edgy to detect my sata?
<JAyRULE> Ubuntu 6.10
<Derek> what does that mean?
<JAyRULE>                 - the Edgy Eft - released in October 2006
<JAyRULE> all updates
<nolimitsoya> Derek, the x server is what handles you graphics and inout devices
<nolimitsoya> *input
<Fire> 1 freedom
<khermans> Derek, Xorg is the graphical display server
<Derek> does anyone know what I could do to fix it?
<khermans> Derek, it is probably due to your widescreen
<nolimitsoya> Derek, install and configure the proper drivers
<khermans> Derek, i bet the driver loads fine, but your modelines are wrong
<Derek> how do I install and configure the drivers if I can't see anything, though?  THat's what I'm confused about
<Derek> Khermans, can you think of what I might be able to do to fix it?
<nolimitsoya> Derek, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<band-aid> ok guys
<plyp_werk> Derek: and you're just using the LiveCD, right?  not installed yet?
<carlfk_lap> minerale: just saved from FF and opened in OO.  looks about right, but not perfect
<Fire> what wrong with graphicaling displaying stufff
<band-aid> how do I unblacklist a driver
<plyp_werk> nolimitsoya: i don't think he installed
<nolimitsoya> Derek, or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<khermans> Derek, heres an option -- dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<nolimitsoya> plyp_werk, installed what?
<plyp_werk> ubuntu
<khermans> Derek, in the command line. and choose the VESA driver instead
<Derek> correct plyp, live cd
<nolimitsoya> plyp_werk, doesnt matter
<andre> someone needed restricted formats
<andre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<JAyRULE> oh i also got other erros in the beginning
<JAyRULE> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JAyRULE> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | JAyRULE
<ubotu> JAyRULE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carlfk_lap> minerale: cups-pdf
<Derek> I'm very new to linux, so this stuff is a little over my head
<nolimitsoya> JAyRULE, just close down synaptic/aptitude or any other package manager you might have running
<Derek> should I do an install using the alternate cd, or should I try the live CD again?
<Derek> with the live CD, hwo do I access a command line?
<nolimitsoya> Derek, id say use the alternate
<nolimitsoya> Derek, alt+f2
<Derek> wel the problem is I can't see anything iwth the live cd
<Derek> so I don't know how I'm going to be able to get a command line
<Winter-1> hey
<SurfnKid> Hey everyone, Wish you all a Happy and safe New Year 2007, Lets get more ppl on linux and open source
<Derek> so I should 1) install using the alternate installer
<Derek> then 2) do what?
<nolimitsoya> Derek, 2) see if it works :)
<Derek> heh, then once it doesn't work?
<nolimitsoya> Derek, come back :)
<Derek> well, let me do the first 2 rightn ow, I'll probably be back later today or tomorrow
<Derek> yeah
<North64> would anyone happen to know why irb doesn't work after I installed ruby?
<Fire> what works
<roflarn> wow cool, didnt know utorrent worked that good in wine :D
<nolimitsoya> roflarn, it doesnt. try to minimize it, fex ;)
<roflarn> minimizing works fine here =)
<nolimitsoya> roflarn, thats nice. :) mine turns into garbage when restoring...
<Atomix> Hiya...
<Fire> hiya sexy
<Atomix> I just installed ubuntu on my computer
<JAyRULE> sweet! i closed the synaptic package manager, then pasted the link you gave me khermans,.  thanks nolimitsoya, khermans.... no errors. however, the avi file that i have still doesnt work
<Atomix> but, i can't install anything else
<Fire> i have ubuntu on mine
<JAyRULE> am i missing something else?
<nolimitsoya> !synaptic | Atomix
<ubotu> Atomix: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Some_Person> Whatever happened to the old PLF repository?
<Atomix> thanks
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | JAyRULE
<ubotu> JAyRULE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fire> whoes sexy on ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Fire, i am :)
<ubuntu> hello~~
<Fire> cool
<Fire> i am too
<n73n53> define sexy
<nolimitsoya> sexy meaning sexy, not good with ;)
<ubuntu> i am aiyaya
<ubuntu> haha
<Fire> your all sexy
<madman91> hey everyone.. i have 20 files.... all are named x-thewordidontwant
<Firebird> yay
<band-aid> I have a quick question, how do I unblacklist a driver'
* nolimitsoya gives Fire a lapdance
<madman91> how can i remove thewordidontwant
<biotrox> hello all
<nvhanh> Hi
<biotrox> happy new year 2007
<nolimitsoya> madman91, backspace?
<Fire> its free biotch
<biotrox> have a bit problem
<nvhanh> Thanks Happy new year
<Fire> yeah happy new year
<epotter> hey all, how do you get edgy desktop to detect a SATA controller on install?
<ubuntu> happy new year!
<biotrox> can't play midi files
<nolimitsoya> !midi | bio
<ubotu> bio: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<biotrox> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<madman91> nolimitsoya: for 20 files? cmon now .
<nvhanh> I have a problem with wireless connection
<plyp_werk> epotter: hmm...maybe depends on the controller?  mine worked without problems
<North64> how can I install an rpm in ubuntu?
<madman91> for i in *; do mv -- $i ${i#word-to-remove}; done
<nolimitsoya> madman91, word or files?
<epotter> dapper worked fine, edgy doesn't.
<madman91> North64: install alien .. then run sudo alien -d file.rpm
<biotrox> north64 use alien
<madman91> nolimitsoya: files
<North64> thank you :)
<epotter> it's on board
<biotrox> !alien | north64
<ubotu> north64: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<nolimitsoya> madman91, use 'rm <file>' to remove a file
<epotter> I have dapper up now and can rund a dmesg.
<Fire> shizzal
<epotter>  ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xF600 irq 217
<madman91> nolimitsoya: sorry.. lemme re-explain ... i have file 1-word 2-word 3-word .... i want to remove all the -word from every file name
<plyp_werk> madman91: rm *-word
<epotter> so what do I need to do w/ edgy to get it to use the same.
<nolimitsoya> madman91, using what filemanager? thunar has a nice bulk rename tool. :) im sure nautilus does too
<plyp_werk> madman91: might want to do "ls *-word" first to see if it's the correct files before you remove them
<plyp_werk> madman91: ohhh
<plyp_werk> madman91: wait
<madman91> plyp_werk: yea
<plyp_werk> madman91: i thought you meant remove the file
<plyp_werk> heh
<plyp_werk> k, don't do what i said
<madman91> plyp_werk: i found an old command ... for i in *; do mv -- $i ${i#word-to-remove}; done ... but its not working
* plyp_werk learns to read
<Winter-1> why cant i see the userlist in xchat
<nolimitsoya> Winter-1, we are anonimous ninjas -.-
<North64> surprising that rpm is not nativly supported, seems like everyone and their child are offering drivers and such in rpm format
<kyncani> madman91: replace # with %
<nolimitsoya> *-i+y
<mister_roboto> madman91: for n in *-word; mv $n `cut $n -d'-' -f1`; done
<Winter-1> lies
* Fire says the free learning glasses are around
<madman91> mister_roboto: that will work?
<madman91> kyncani: lemme try
<mister_roboto> yes
<nolimitsoya> North64, rpm is evil :F
<nvhanh> Who can help me with wireless connection?
<mister_roboto> madman91: try it on a copy
* Fire pocks you in the eye
<DarthNader> any suggestions for program to convert .mpg to sound-only mp3?
<nvhanh> I cant connect with WL
<Fire> power dir pro
<DarthNader> hmm lemme check it out
<khermans__> DarthLappy, ffmpeg ?
<plyp_werk> nvhanh: type "iwconfig" and tell me if you see details about a wireless card
<Fire> lets see what ports i still have open
<nvhanh> ipw3945
<TooR4u> how to know the class of the IP?i mean classA,classB..etc
<madman91> mister_roboto: i know .. i copied :D dont worry
<madman91> mister_roboto: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `mv'
<DarthLappy> khermans__: What?
<Winter-1> found out why ;)
<plyp_werk> nvhanh: i use ipw3945 on my laptop :)
<plyp_werk> nvhanh: do you see eth1 in "iwconfig"?
<Atomix> so
<Atomix> thanks
<nvhanh> Now I use WINDOWS
<khermans__> DarthLappy, ffmpeg is a program
<mister_roboto> madman91: copy paste, you must have the types of quotes wrong
<Fire> you guys ever get any pussy
<Firebird> I installed Amarok on Ubuntu Edgy but it quits right after the splash screen (worked fine on Dapper), does anyone have any ideas to try? :)
<Atomix> um, do i have to dl synaptics or is it already on the comp
<Edgy-Paladine> I am having a big problem
<DarthLappy> khermans__: Why are you telling me this?
<nvhanh> Because i cant connect with LI
<madman91> mister_roboto: i copy pasted your line
<Fire> like the shaven
<plyp_werk> oh
<TooR4u> !language  | Fire
<ubotu> Fire: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<plyp_werk> nvhanh: which version of ubuntu?
<khermans__> DarthLappy, oh -- DarthNader asked sorry!
<Edgy-Paladine> I installed the nvidia drivers using the nvidia run script and they didn't work, but now I can't seem to uninstall them
<Fire> i,m thinkin about pussy right now
<mister_roboto> madman91: oh sorry
<khermans__> get a different name!
<DarthLappy> khermans__: Ah right, no problem then :)
<nvhanh> Christian E#2
<khermans__> hehe
<Atomix> !language | Fire
<Atomix> crao
<mister_roboto> madman91: you need a 'do' before the 'mv'
<Fire> sorry that cat
<nolimitsoya> Fire, yeah, cats are cute arent they :)
<Winter-1> is there an ubuntu equivalent of photoshop
<plyp_werk> nvhanh: the driver should work just fine on ubuntu 6.10
<Atomix> gimp
<n73n53> kitty
<Winter-1> gimp doesnt do the job well
<Atomix> although there are a few differences
<kyncani> madman91: like someone said,  for f in *; do mv -- "$f" "${f%WORD}"; done
<Atomix> they are in essence, the same
<nvhanh> My lap top is Compaq V3018
<Winter-1> i tried instaling PS using wine but it crashes too much
<Atomix> i gave used photochop and gimp, i like gimp better
<nolimitsoya> Winter-1, gimp is plugin compatible, so just export the plugins you need
<Atomix> *i used photoshop
<nvhanh> I just install Ubuntu (Christian)
<Firebird> Did you know there's an Ubuntu Satanic Edition? :)
<Winter-1> ive been using photoshop for 6 years
<Atomix> anyone
<Atomix> where can i GET synaptic
<Fire> i hear a little eithnic in the air
<nolimitsoya> Atomix, its already installed
<Atomix> where
<kyncani> Firebird: yeah, it installs windows too ;)
<Fire> i,m whity
<nolimitsoya> Atomix, system->administration... something :)
<Firebird> lol kyncani :)
<nvhanh> Driver for Wireless is OK but I cant connect
<Fire> i,m down wit black brotheres
<Firebird> Atomix, if you have trouble finding it try Alt+F2 and type synaptic. Then click OK
<nolimitsoya> Atomix, almost everything you might need is already installed :)
<Firebird> err Execute I mean
<Atomix> oh
<Atomix> I'm a moron
<Atomix> ^^
<Firebird> :)
<Fire> i never banged a black chick yet
<madman91> kyncani: not working
<madman91> kyncani: mv  says that they are the same file
<madman91> kyncani: mv  says that they are the same file
<Winter-1> fire you dont wanna get aids
<kyncani> madman91: means those files do not finish with WORD
<madman91> oh yea... sorry .. its 1-word-1 2-word-2
<Fire> sort of did a asion
<dibblego> what driver do I use for a RT61 chipset WLAN card?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | dibblego
<ubotu> dibblego: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kyncani> madman91: like someone said,  for f in *; do mv -- "$f" "${f/-WORD-/}"; done
<kyncani> madman91: i think
<Winter-1> i need to find something like photoshop for linux that isnt gimp
<Fire> does somethinthing something count
<plyp_werk> Winter-1: why not gimp?
<HentaiSushi> someone here said there was a windows boot loader?
<Atomix> ok, synaptics confuses me
<Winter-1> too confusing for me
<Atomix> even with the howto
<Winter-1> been using photoshop for 6 years
<Firebird> anyone for the amarok not starting problem? It was suggested on a forum to downgrade libqt3-mt, but I'd rather not mess around...
<hyphenated> Winter-1: what features do you actually use?
<nolimitsoya> Atomix, try apt then
<madman91> kyncani: same file
<nolimitsoya> Atomix, 'sudo apt-get install <whateveryouwant>' in a terminal
<Winter-1> umm
<dibblego> nolimitsoya, that page says absolutely nothing about RT61
<murchadh`> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<plyp_werk> Winter-1: heh...it's almost the same.  a couple of interface differences, but it's the same idea
<Winter-1> yea
<Winter-1> except for the layer styles part
<HentaiSushi> is there any way to get rid of the GRUB
<HentaiSushi> ?
<dibblego> HentaiSushi, install windows?
<nolimitsoya> HentaiSushi, yes, you can exchange it for lilo, fex
<HentaiSushi> its already installed
<HentaiSushi> i dont have the cd
<nolimitsoya> HentaiSushi, but why?
<HentaiSushi> i want to get rid of linux
<kyncani> madman91: means some files do not have -WORD- in their filename
<nolimitsoya> HentaiSushi, you need to install the windows boot loader, and for that, youll need the cd.
<Fire> aouh
<nolimitsoya> HentaiSushi, just download one if youve got a legal key :)
<HentaiSushi> theres no like random boot loader software?
<Firebird> there's a linux program for that too I believe, it can restore the windows boot loader
<khermans__> HentaiSushi, sure!
<HentaiSushi> where do i find my key at :S
<dibblego> what driver do I use for a RT61 chipset WLAN card?
<khermans__> HentaiSushi, fdisk /mbr
<Fire> dude says no more linux
<HentaiSushi> wait
<HentaiSushi> firebird
<HentaiSushi> how do i do that
<Winter-1> is there a gimpshop deb for amd_64
<Firebird> I don't remember the name :s I'll see if I can find it
<HentaiSushi> O_O
<HentaiSushi> kthx
<wastrel> "Ubuntu"
<vanberge> anybody know how to fix the issue with flash not displaying any fonts?  :-/
<HentaiSushi> i really want to get rid of this T.T
<nolimitsoya> Winter-1, if there isnt, get ont he motu team and build one, please :)
<kyncani> HentaiSushi: fdisk /mbr  will get rid of grub i think
<HentaiSushi> wait
<HentaiSushi> what
<Fire> wish i had gimp prick but i,m out
<HentaiSushi> do i have to do that in a terminal or something
<kyncani> HentaiSushi: in a dos terminal
<madman91> kyncani: i dont think so
<nolimitsoya> kyncani, HentaiSushi, but it wont install the windows loader
<HentaiSushi> i can use cmd?
<Winter-1> hmm
<DarthLappy> How can I get mpg123 to play files recursively?  I have all my music organised into folders so it won't play anything other than the top level.
<HentaiSushi> ok i need the windows boot loader though
<Fire> thats um
<Fire> in a O
<ag786> hi
<Fire> hi \
<nolimitsoya> DarthLappy, id suggest amarok if you have a large music collection you want to manage as a database
<ag786> how can i make it so that my win pcs and linux pcs on one network have a single login account
<band-aid> ok if I can see my wireless card in iwconfig then can I assume that the driver is installed correctly and the card is recognized by the system?
<HentaiSushi> so
<HentaiSushi> firebird
<ahmet_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39536/
<ahmet_> can any one help me with that?
<DarthLappy> nolimitsoya: I'd like to play stuff via the commandline though.
<wastrel> band-aid:  yes
<HentaiSushi> fdisk /mbr will get rid of the GRUB boot loader?
<band-aid> ok good
<Fire> holly fuckin be jesus
<HentaiSushi> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wastrel> !language |fire
<ubotu> fire: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nolimitsoya> ahmet_, try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Fire> sorry i Mna
<ahmet_> Reading package lists... Done
<Firebird> HentaiSushi, yes but it won't re-install the windows bootloader afaik
<ahmet_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ahmet_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ahmet_> thatsll
<HentaiSushi> rats
<ahmet_> *thats all
<kyncani> HentaiSushi: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=%22fdisk+%2Fmbr%22+linux&btnG=Search
<wastrel> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nolimitsoya> DarthLappy, how about mpd?
<Fire> sorry for the mad rush of
<Fire> f
<wastrel> that factoid used to be useful
<nolimitsoya> ahmet_, then try aptitude, and please highlight
<Fire> i gotz your back
<HentaiSushi> wait
<HentaiSushi> kyncani: if i do that, what about the windows boot loader?
<Firebird> HentaiSushi, I found the program, it's called ms-sys. Unfortunately, it only does the same as fdisk /mbr
<Fire> sound sound slike
<HentaiSushi> ok so how do i ultimately solve this
<fowgre> <--- thinks that Fire is a bot
<HentaiSushi> will "lock C:" and then "fdisk /mbr" do it?
<Fire> click of a forty 5
<kyncani> HentaiSushi: even better with grub keyword : http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Uninstalling_the_Boot_Manager_GRUB_from_the_MBR
<hope13> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Winter-1> can someone find me the source for gimpshop 2.2.10
* element43 shakes his head
<nolimitsoya> HentaiSushi, download a windows cd, burn it, boot it and do 'fixmbr' from the recovery console
<fowgre> Hentai: dual boot is a pain... spend $100 for a used box and dedicate it to Linux
<ag786> how can i make it so that my win pcs and linux pcs on one network have the a single login account
<element43> that is one weird name
<biotrox> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<North64> I installed ruby using synaptics, but irb doesn't work for some odd reason, anyone got to install ruby correctly using synaptics?
<Firebird> HentaiSushi, it's likely on some rescue cd too
<nolimitsoya> element43, what is?
<mem_> ok i have installed 3 different medial players and none will play my mp3 files
<element43> HentaiSushi, i don't know if your name is creative, slightly off-beat, or potentially offensive.
<Winter-1> nevermind
<Firebird> lol
<kdub> anyone here know anything about xgl?
<HentaiSushi> element43, its a pun
<element43> ?
<HentaiSushi> you have to know japanese however to understand it :/
<element43> ahh
<nolimitsoya> HentaiSushi, no you dont :P
<Winter-1> anyone wanna walk me through how to compile this into a .deb
<element43> i do not know Japanese but at least I eat sushi.
<HentaiSushi> lol
<HentaiSushi> i do both
<HentaiSushi> :D
<mem_> ok talk ubuntu adn quit feeling each other
<HentaiSushi> anyways
<element43> nolimitsoya, explain to me in a pm plzzzzz
<HentaiSushi> everyone
<element43> sorry my z key got stuck.
<lnknpk04> quick question.  I have my wireless and my WPA encryption working, but everytime i restart the computer, ubuntu automatically tries to connect to my apartment complex's wifi which is unencrypted and open instead of my personal one which has WPA encryption and does not broadcast its ssid
<HentaiSushi> it says that the "fdisk /mbr" command will write a new mbr, isnt that what loads the boot loader or whatever?
<HentaiSushi> wont that fix it altogether?
<HentaiSushi> then i can just delete the partitions?
<lnknpk04> any ideas on how to get it to automatically connect to mine instead of the other?
<mem_> ok this is more helpful than mime chat LOL later wankers
<Firebird> won't you be without OS then HentaiSushi ? you said you have no windows cd
<HentaiSushi> i have windows installed
<HentaiSushi> dual boot
<Firebird> ah, right
<HentaiSushi> im in windows now
<HentaiSushi> so will "fdisk /mbr" fix my problem?
<kd7swh> does anyone here use newspost?
<kyncani> HentaiSushi: i think so, but i would follow the opensuse url i gave you. And you can handle partitions with a knoppix live cd and qtparted
<HentaiSushi> i can handle partitions no prob
<lnknpk04> any ideas?
<HentaiSushi> i just want to make sure it wont mess me up alltogether
<wastrel> HentaiSushi:  have you asked in a windows channel?
<HentaiSushi> er
<HentaiSushi> theres a windows channel
<HentaiSushi> :/
<wastrel> i bet they know more about fixing windows than linux nerds :] 
<HentaiSushi> i only know of this channel
<IdleOne> HentaiSushi, ##windows
<HentaiSushi> well i thought getting rid of linux was my main goal
<HentaiSushi> so i came here
<Firebird> heh
<HentaiSushi> two number signs?
<jamesstansell> !rutilt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutilt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> HentaiSushi, yes ##windows
<Firebird> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<HentaiSushi> woa
<kd7swh> linux geeks improve linux windows nerds fix windows
<HentaiSushi> i didnt know you could have two #'s in a channel
<plyp_werk> ugh.  the ipw3945 driver and daemon are such a pain
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<plyp_werk> it seems like they only work in magical circumstances
<plyp_werk> and i can't duplicate that magic
<kd7swh> it should be #windows
<john__> hello newbie question i have xubuntu 6.06 i got pppconfig working fine however gnome-ppp isn't working
<HentaiSushi> two number signs worked though
<john__> i can paste the log if you like
<plyp_werk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kd7swh> I have used kppp before
<kd7swh> gnome-ppp doesn't like me
<bcstv> My trash is not working correctly. It takes a long amount of time to move an item off the desktop into the trash bin
<john__> ok i will download kppp
<john__> kppp is like 22mb a lot longer to download :(
<lnknpk04> quick question.  I have my wireless and my WPA encryption working, but everytime i restart the computer, ubuntu automatically tries to connect to my apartment complex's wifi which is unencrypted and open instead of my personal one which has WPA encryption and does not broadcast its ssid
<lnknpk04> any ideas on how to get it to automatically connect to mine instead of the other?
<kd7swh> sorry you have dialup john_
<john__> yeah
<Jordan_U> lnknpk04: Are you using network-admin or network manager?
* SilentDis hugs john__ 
<SilentDis> john__, you and me in the same boat on that one :(
<lnknpk04> i believe network-admin .  The one that is shaped like the signal bars on a cell phone
<bcstv> any ideas why trash hangs?
<kd7swh> I am so glad to be rid of dialup
<jimmygoon> bcstv: Do you mean that when you delete items it hangs for like 30sec -1 min ? becuase I'm having the same issu
<SilentDis> bcstv, are you connected to a slow-loading remote file system perchance?  (like an ftp server or some such that's mounted)
<HentaiSushi> wait i have an idea
<kd7swh> on the other hand there is nothing like 300 baud packet radio
<lnknpk04> Jordan_U:i believe network-admin .  The one that is shaped like the signal bars on a cell phone
<bcstv> jimmygoon:exactly!
<lnknpk04> sorry, forgot to put your nick
<bcstv> silentdis: I have a ftp server mounted local
<kd7swh> does anyone here use newspost?
<Jordan_U> lnknpk04: Sorry, I only know how to help you by changing /etc/networking/interfaces which that does not use :(
<jimmygoon> I don't. Its flat out my FS on my HD :( It stinks to have to wait everytime I clean my desktop
<TooR4u> how to change desktop background manually
<SilentDis> bcstv, it might be trying to check a .Trash-username there.  do you have the same problem when you unmount it?
<TooR4u> Change desktop option is not working
<TooR4u> Any ideas?
<bcstv> I will unmount and see
<lnknpk04> Jordan_U: I take back my previous statement.  I'm suing netowrk manager
<Jordan_U> TooR4u: Not working in what way.
<TooR4u> when ever i tried to change the desktop background it just loading.....
<SilentDis> bcstv, outside of that, i'm not sure what else could be causing it, unfortunatly
<jimmygoon> SilentDis: for the problem to occur would I have to be deleting files off of the mounted FS?
<lnknpk04> Jordan_U: i did a google image search and figured out which was which
<TooR4u> Jordan_U, when ever i tried to change the desktop background it just loading....
<bcstv> I als have Apache
<Jordan_U> lnknpk04: I could tell by your description of it, manager is the one that does not work :(
<lnknpk04> ah, gotcha
<SilentDis> jimmygoon, that would be my assumption... but i'm just not sure how nautilus handles the whole .Trash system very well.  I mean, i know how it's supposed to work, but not exactly what checks/balances it goes though each time.
<lnknpk04> i guess I shouldn't complain...at least its working!
<lnknpk04> its just an annoyance
* mode/#ubuntu [-b raf256!*@*]  by rob
<TooR4u> how to change the desktop background manually(Through cmd prompt?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/raf256]  by rob
<ellempira> hey guys one question, can i make GRUB to load a module so i can use a wireless keyboard to make a selection on my boot menu?
<hope13> libflash-mozplugin doesn't work for me, what flash plugin should i download?
<kdub> anyone gotten beryl to run on dual monitors here?
<hope13> no
<Jordan_U> ellempira: Doubtfull.
<SilentDis> ellempira, i assume the wireless keyboard connects back up to a little dongle that's connected via USB?
<Winter-1> in MacOSX you can have the background be like a slideshow so the wallpaper is constantly changing. can this be done in ubuntu?
<El_brujo> were can i find the SDL-1.2.10 source?
<ellempira> that's right SilentDis
<hope13> yes winter it can be done
<Winter-1> how?
<hope13> >,>
<SilentDis> ellempira, in your bios, enable usb keyboard in bios.
<plyp_werk> ellempira: then it should work like any other USB keyboard
<hope13> fine one seck let me read the ubuntu book
<HentaiSushi> in one second :x
<raf256> do you find it annoying that most hardware shops do not know realibly if the things they sell will work in linux?
<hope13> in 2 min
<hope13> lol
<Jordan_U> Winter-1: Though scripting I am sure, I don't know of an automatic way of doing it.
<SilentDis> ellempira, for specifics on how to do that, you'd have to check out your bios mfg info page... or at least give us a bit of info on your kit so I can look it up for you :)
<plyp_werk> raf256: ya, i've been annoyed at that for about 12 years...but it's gotten better over that time ;)
<ellempira> yes is supposed to work but i doesnt.....i already checked that on my bios...
<SilentDis> raf256, ohhhh yes.  i've yet to find a hw shop that has a CLUE about *nix in general :(
<raf256> plyp_werk: because I am preparing a poll about this problem
<Winter-1> another question i have is in gnome is there any way to get the panel sizes smaller than 23 px
<Derek> alright, so I encountered a problem with the install.  I couldn't use their bootloader because it wasn't recognizing my xp install, so now I can't figure out how to boot at all
<raf256> the poll will be ready in few ours and will be placed on http://www.limcore.com/linux/
<raf256> the results will be published :)
<Derek> if anyone I was talking to before is still around, that is
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Derek
<ubotu> Derek: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<HentaiSushi> someone help T.T
<ellempira> SilentDis i'm on a Intel 865GLC
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | Derek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !grub | Derek
<ubotu> Derek: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gaten> im having trouble connecting to my tightvncserver on my ubuntu server box (edgy) from my ubuntu drapper box. im using the terminal services client, and selected VNC and entered the ip address. but it comes back with the error: connection refused. i dont have a firewall on either box, and an nmap scan of the server says port 5901 is open. any help?
<hope13> winter: sudo dpkg -i wp-tray_0.4.6-1_i386.deb
<hope13> wp_tray program does it
<Winter-1> is there a 64-bit
<hope13> winter: Once wp_tray is installed, add it to your startup programs so it starts when you log in: click on the System Menu, then Preferences, then Sessions, and add wp_tray to the list of Startup Programs. Log out and log in again, and you will be able to right-click on the applet
<hope13> i dunno
<hope13> lol
<SilentDis> ellempira, i'm not finding any direct info or the like, unfortunatly.  google has failed me :(
<Derek> I think tomorrow I'm just going to clean out my system, install linux, then xp
<Derek> or maybe xp first, then linux
<SilentDis> Derek, i'd recommend that order vice versa ;)
<Derek> the problem is I'm wrestling with vista boot loader which is really terrible
<hope13> winter:The source code for this application is at http://planetearthworm.com/projects/wp_tray/files/wp_tray-0.4.6.tar.gz, but Bill has built it for Ubuntu and made it available at http://wildbill.nulldevice.net/ubuntu/wp-tray_0.4.6-1_i386.deb.
<IdleOne> Derek, read the instructions ubotu  gave you in those links up there
<Derek> I don't know the hda notation really
<band-aid> forget it... I give up... I will fix this wireless later...
<Derek> so I"m not sure how to go about doing that
<hope13> can some1 tell me what to dl so flash will work on my Firefox?
<band-aid> g'night
<SilentDis> Derek, through experience, i've found it's best to install xp to the first partition, and leave the rest of the drive completely empty.  then do the rest in linux.
<Derek> alright
<TooR4u> how to change the desktop background manually(Through cmd prompt?)
<Derek> has anyone here ever tried an OSX x86 install?
<SilentDis> !flash9 | hope13
<ubotu> hope13: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<ellempira> SilentDis, darn... well i was wondering if i can make ubuntu my default OS on GRUB and trought a floppy boot into windows when i needed it....it's that possible?
<hope13> yay
<hope13> thx u
<hope13> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<madman91> kyncani: i found it ... rename -n 's/\_-_www.file24ever.com//' *www.file24ever.com*
<madman91> kyncani: i wrote that myself :D
<earthen> Hey guys I just hooked up an older computer i had with Ubuntu badger on it would it be ok to just update it right to Edgy or should I go to Dapper first?
<gaten> can anyone help me with my vncserver? connection is refused but the server is running
<SilentDis> ellempira, hmm... that could work, but most BIOS have a setting to enable the USB keyboard at a 'bios' level, so you can use it for everything.  mine did, at least... :P
<HentaiSushi> hey, is my name actually offending anyone here?
<Winter-1> meh only an i386
<SilentDis> HentaiSushi, i believe the best place for such a discussion is #ubuntu-offtopic ;)  otherwise, we usually don't care hehe
<waterpear> HentaiSushi, guess not
<Firebird> yay, solved my amarok problem by removing amarokrc
<IdleOne> earthen, why not backup /home then do a fresh install
<ellempira> SilentDis, hm...i see... that option enable the USB usage? or does specify that its for mouses and keyboard?
<bcstv> SilentDis I stopped the ftp server and the same problem exists. How do I find a .Trash on the ftp server
<SilentDis> ellempira, iirc, the option in my bios read "USB Keyboard" and the options available were "BIOS" or "OS"
<earthen> IdleOne, no reason other than i was hopeing if it would be quicker this way
<IdleOne> earthen, prolly wont work and isnt recommended anyhow
<SilentDis> bcstv, if you're browsing it from nautilus, view > show hidden files will show it.
<kralcymerej> I am having problems with my panels not appearing when I boot up my system
<SilentDis> bcstv, otherwise, from a prompt, it's ls -l
<SilentDis> bcstv, er, ls -al
<kralcymerej> it's almost every other time I load up
<earthen> IdleOne, I know upgrading too edgy on my laptop was a real mess but on my desktop I wasn't sure
<SilentDis> kralcymerej, are you running beryl/compiz?
<kralcymerej> I don't think so (but forgive me I am really new to this whole Linux thing)
<kralcymerej> what is beryl/compwiz? should I be running it?
<ellempira> SilentDis, well i got an option that's call "Plug&Play" in which you can select between OS or BIOS...and i have the "USB Support" "Enabled" i'm very sad because i've just bought a keyboar/mouse combo that's really nice :b
<SilentDis> kralcymerej, you'd know if you were ;)  crazy wiggly windows everywhere heh.
<IdleOne> earthen, desktop or laptop chances are you will end up with a messed up system so best bet is to backup your files and do a fresh install
<kralcymerej> any ideas as to why I might have totally intermittent  panels?
<h0ndaracer2> hey waht is its under my network vmnet8 and vmnet1
<SilentDis> ellempira, i'd (obviously) have to be there to actually 'see' what options were available in the bios to you.  i'd be happy to take this to pm/prv room if you were able to look at it at the same time as chatting with me, so we could figure out where that option is :)
<earthen> IdleOne, yeah maybe your right, I'll maybe do both just for fun LOL
<h0ndaracer2> my firewall says tpye unknown
<IdleOne> earthen, hehe thats cool also if you want to lol
<bcstv> LS -al shows: drwx------  2 bcs  bcs    4096 2006-12-30 22:01 .Trash
<h0ndaracer2> ?????????//
<earthen> IdleOne, thanks for the heads up
<ellempira> SilentDis, well give me 1 min and i turn on my notebook
<IdleOne> earthen, np
<HentaiSushi> alright
<HentaiSushi> boot with floppy and type fdisk /mbr
<HentaiSushi> tahts what i ultimately was told
<SilentDis> ellempira, ok.  i'll be available for about 30-45 min before my head hits the keyboard, we'll see what we can do :)
<HentaiSushi> but ikll do it later
<El_brujo> were can i find the SDL-1.2.10 source?
<HentaiSushi> im gtoing to play ssbm
<HentaiSushi> later
<bcstv> SilentDis: ls -al shows: drwx------  2 bcs  bcs    4096 2006-12-30 22:01 .Trash
<Dicander> I'm running debian sid on an ASRock K8NF6G-VSTA motherboard. The graphics card and network card started working when i switched to sid and kernel 2.6.18 (from Ubuntu 6.10). Unfortunately I can't get sound from my integrated sound card. According to the documentation I should be using snd_hda_intel. The module is loaded but alsamixer says: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<SilentDis> bcstv, that's a trash folder created by nautilus, yes...   with the ftp spot unmounted, i'm unsure what else could be causing a slow responding trash bin though.  sorry :(
<bcstv> Thx for your help anyway! :)
<SilentDis> bbiab all :)
<Dicander> I never tested sound in Ubuntu but I assume it did not work well there either.
<IdleOne> someone wanna help me figure out why I dont here any sound from websites using firefox?
<Firebird> maybe something already uses the soundcard, you can fix that using aoss
<IdleOne> Firebird, how do I use aoss?
<server_> conect #ubuntu
<server_> hey
<Firebird> first, enter this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<IdleOne> server_, your connected already
<jevangelo> i just configured wine with automatix2
<server_> does anybody know how da crap do i install a rpm pakage ?
<jevangelo> its awsome
<Firebird> IdleOne, then you need to edit a file: gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Firebird> IdleOne, change "none" into "aoss" so that it reads FIREFOX_DSP=?aoss?
<server_> how do i install a rpm package ??
<Firebird> save and that should do it, restart firefox
<decaf> server_: you can convert to deb with alien
<Firebird> !rpm | server_
<ubotu> server_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wastrel> server_:  it's usually best not to use rpm.  are you sure the software you are trying to install isn't available from the ubuntu repository?
<decaf> server_: but this is probably not a good idea
<Alethes> I've done major damage to a slackware system using alien generated slackpacks from rpms
<server_> ohhh i c thanx
<Alethes> the biggest issue is permissions
<server_> so how da crap do i install a tgz packages instead of a rpm ?
<server_> actually im kinda new onto this thing of linux but id prefer linux over win
<IdleOne> server_, what are you looking to install?
<n2diy> server_: use nautilus
<Firebird> any luck with firefox IdleOne? :)
<server_> im traying 2 isntal some updates for vmware
<server_> actually thats an othe issue  i cant fine a windows xp .vmx
<decaf> server_: vmware works
<decaf> server_: what do you need ?
<server_> i need 2 run some design suites from win and also i need internet explorer 2 chek some stuff on certains sites
<decaf> server_: get and install vmware server
<lnknpk04> i'm trying to access my shared windows folders but am having some trouble.  anyone have a link to a guide?
<decaf> server_: install a 'linux-headers' package and use vmware server's tar.gz dist
<server_> haha sounds easy but where do i gat linux headers ?
<server_> get**
<decaf> it seems java-package doesn't support java 6, is there another way to instal jdk6 ?
<Arafangion> server_: apt-get install linux-headrs , perhaps?
<decaf> server_: apt-get install 'headers for your kernel'
<decaf> server_: uname -a
<Arafangion> decaf: Headers for *the* kernel, you mean? Not neccessary those with the kernel you are currently running.
<Arafangion> decaf: The reason they are separated now is because the correct one depends on the one that *glibc* was compiled with.
<Gorillasmalls> i need help configuring my pcmcia car
<konam> there's a way to install reconstructor in dapper?
<n2diy> car?
<cafuego_> drive it in the the pcmcia slot
<cafuego_> and put the hand brake on
<decaf> konam: can you explain
<Gorillasmalls> were do i find that
<n2diy> :)
<n2diy> in the garage?
<server_> well do u know where can i get some .vmx files ?
<Gorillasmalls> cmon now
<Gorillasmalls> lol
<decaf> server_: vmware server doesn't need
<IdleOne> Firebird, right now sound is least of my issues firefox is bogging down my machine so bad I had to restart X
<konam> decaf reconstructor, the app that let you make an ubuntu livecd derivative (with your own customization), doesn't install in dapper
<Firebird> ouch
<LameBMX> k why dont my wifi nic show up ... ndiswrapper is loaded in lsmod ... dont know of anything to do after that :/
<konam> by some dependencies....
<server_> well if i dont need them how can i start emulating windows ?
<decaf> konam: I need one too
<LameBMX> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n2diy> Gorillasmalls: ok, your card is plugged in?
<decaf> server_: just read some docs at vmware.com, ok?
<konam> decaf you can't install it too?
<cafuego_> server_: You boot a windows install cd and install.
<IdleOne> Firebird, any reason why firefox would start doing this...started earlier this morning
<iLLf8d> IdleOne one of your extensions probably updated and is a pos
<Firebird> sorry IdleOne, no idea... I'm pretty much a linux newbie :)
<burepe> Ktorrent just started crashing on me. Can anyone tell me how I can fix it? This is the out put when I start it in the command line http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39490/ and this is what the crash handler says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39491/ Thanks
<Dark_Nexus> anyone awake?
<IdleOne> iLLf8d, seems you may have been right about the extensions. uninstalled them and firefox *crossed fingers* seems ok but I still dont have any sound
<Arafangion> Dark_Nexus: Gee, some people ask silly questions, don't they?
<Firebird> no Dark_Nexus, we're typing this while we sleep :) it's a lot of fun, you should give it a try
<lnknpk04> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Dark_Nexus> quite the skill
<Dark_Nexus> i should start practicing
<lnknpk04> !shared folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared folder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark_Nexus> had a question about xinerama
<zero> hey
<Dark_Nexus> if anyone would be willing to help me, i would really appreciate it
<lnknpk04> can someone tell me how to access my windows shared folders from ubuntu?
<imbecile> how do i install perl?
<zero> ive a question about installing a driver for a dial up modem
<zero> ive the driver already
<Arafangion> imbecile: It might actually already be installed.
<zero> i just need help installing
<Firebird> else try sudo apt-get install perl
<n2diy> imbecile: how do you know it isn't installed already?
<kdub> synaptic package manager is probably the easiest way to install perl, imbecile
<haxr4hire> lnknpk04: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<n2diy> imbecile: how do you know it isn't installed already?
<lnknpk04> haxr4hire: is that for windows when its partitioned or if its on a network.  I want to do this for a computer thats on my network
<zero> the readme says to use the make command, but it says there is not a make command
<imbecile> ahh turns out i have it
<haxr4hire> o
<IdleOne> zero, sudo aopt-get install build-essential
<n2diy> imbecile: good
<Arafangion> imbecile: perl is one of the things that you can generally assume exists on *any* unix or linux system.
<zero> does that require... internet access???
<imbecile> i need to compile this stuff :/
<Arafangion> imbecile: What does perl have to do with compiling stuff?
<IdleOne> zero,  yes
<haxr4hire> lnknpk04: did you try going to Places -> Network Server
<n2diy> imbecile: with perl?
<zero> i need to install the driver to get internet access
<erisco> are there any basic flight simulators for ubuntu?... I know there are some decent games
<imbecile> well what im trying to compile is a perl app
<zero> ;)
<imbecile> i was wondering why it wasnt working
<violot> erisco: Trt FlightGear
<lnknpk04> i did, and it shows me my workgroup, but when i double click on it i get an error
<Dark_Nexus> i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024, however, i've got a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<IdleOne> zero,  packages.ubuntu.com to download packages and burn to cd then you can install to your ubuntu box
<boknoy> im wondering if its possible to install freebsd over ssh from ubuntu
<Firebird> you beat me to it violot :)
<Arafangion> imbecile: Perl apps do not need compilation - the source code is directly executed with perl. (It's an interpreter)
<zero> what will it do?
<burepe> lnknpk04: Samba is what you need.
<lnknpk04> "couldn't display smb:///workgroup" The location is not a folder
<burepe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erisco> violot, FlightGear wasn't a package... want me to google it?
<lnknpk04> its installed
<violot> erisco: Maybe it's called fgfs or fg I don't recall
<boknoy> im wondering if its possible to install freebsd over ssh from ubuntu?
<violot> Lemme check
<violot> (to erisco)
<Firebird> it is a package according to apt-cache
<IdleOne> zero,  build-essential will install make and a few other rthings to enable you to install your driver
<imbecile> Arafangion, does ruby have anything to do with perl?
<burepe> follow that link on how to set up lnknpk04
<Firebird> flightgear - Flight Gear Flight Simulator
<lnknpk04> now its pulling up the workgroup but only recognizing itself
<burepe> really
<damian> ubuntu-installer.exe
<lnknpk04> burepe: i just set it up a couple minutes ago
<burepe> have you tried smb4k
<burepe> ?
<lnknpk04> isn't that only for KDE?
<burepe> no
<violot> erisco, sudo apt-get install flightgear
<lnknpk04> oh
<Arafangion> imbecile: Ruby is a language that purports to be inspired by Perl, and is apparently also similar to Python.
<lnknpk04> lemme give that a shot then
<erisco> violot, big file eh? looks really fun though :D
<haxr4hire> anyone know whats the best way to setup NetgearWG111 (usb dongle wireless)
<erisco> violot, thanks very much for the info
<Arafangion> imbecile: However, perl is currently faster than Ruby.
<violot> erisco, No problem, have fun :)
<burepe> lnknpk04: are you sure that your windows comps are not on another network like, mshome or workgroup ?
<boknoy> would u know if its possibel to install bsd over ssh from linux i got a ubuntu box that i want to convert
<Dark_Nexus>  i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024, however, i've got a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<zero> im at the packages.ubuntu.com page, what do i download?
* SilentDis returns
<lnknpk04> burepe: its only one other computer.  its on WORKGROUP, which is what i set up samba for
<imbecile> Arafangion, its definately not the easiest to install
<IdleOne> zero, look for a package called build-essential
<zero> im not seeing it
<Arafangion> imbecile: It's actually rather easy to install, especially since, as you noted, perl is *already* installed. :)
<lnknpk04> installing smb4k now...
<Arafangion> zero: type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<zero> im trying to install a driver
<burepe> lnknpk04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28windows%29
<zero> to get net access
<Gorillasmalls> my desktop is not reading my wireless card how do i configure it
<IdleOne> Arafangion, he cant he isnt on ubuntu right now and doesnt have internet on ubuntu box
<lnknpk04> ahh
<lnknpk04> thanks
<imbecile> Arafangion, sorry i know its kinda wierd but may i pm you for help?
<Arafangion> zero: Do you have a friend who runs ubuntu and has net access?
<Winter-1> anyone know how to install ubuntustudio-desktop
<zero> no
<Arafangion> imbecile: Sure, but I could be slow to respond.
<zero> why cant i install the driver without the package?
<Dark_Nexus>  i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024.  i also have a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<madman91> Dark_Nexus: i'm jealous of your xinerama :D
<lnknpk04> smb4k finds it
<Dark_Nexus> heh
<Dark_Nexus> i'm liking it, got the additional monitor for christmas
<SilentDis> stupid question of the day:  is it possible to set seperate desktop backgrounds on each virtual desktop?
<IdleOne> zero,  because to install the driver you need to type make rest-of-command and you dont have make
<Dark_Nexus> if your window manager supports it, yes
<IdleOne> zero, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential there you go
<Dark_Nexus> what manager are you using?
<madman91> Dark_Nexus: does it bother you that you have to move your eyes so much ?
<Dark_Nexus> no, they need the exercise
<n2diy> SilentDis: yes, right click on the panels, and play around.
<Gorillasmalls> my update manager is not working it is telling me E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gorillasmalls> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Gorillasmalls> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<SilentDis> Dark_Nexus, Gnome 2.16 w/ beryl 0.1.4
<Gorillasmalls> how do i fix that
<IdleOne> !easysource Gorillasmalls
<haxr4hire> anyone know how to setup NetgearWG111 (usb dongle wireless)
<IdleOne> !easysource | Gorillasmalls
<ubotu> Gorillasmalls: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dark_Nexus> i'm not really to sure about gnome, i only have experience with xfce
<fr500_> Gorillasmalls: the lines on sources.list should begin with deb or deb-src, chck line 54
<Dark_Nexus> the desktop utility that comes with it might have the optiontoo
<fr500_> haxr4hire: is it detected?
<Gorillasmalls> thank you fr500
<fr500_> no prob Gorillasmalls
<mwalker_mewconsu> can anyone help me with this error? I just installed Ubuntu and ran the updates but I received this error
<mwalker_mewconsu> http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/treo700w/
<mwalker_mewconsu> E: gnome-games-data: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<mwalker_mewconsu> E: gnome-games: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<erisco> violot, know how to call it through a terminal?
<erisco> violot, "flightgear" doesn't appear to work
<zero> now, what do i do with the build essential package?
<SilentDis> n2diy, not seeing an option there, unfortunatly :(
<zero> how do install it?
<Dark_Nexus> i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024.  i also have a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<IdleOne> can somebody tell zero  how to add a CD repo to his source so he can install from CD
<Dark_Nexus> and yes, i am just copying and pasting that :/
<erisco> violot, "fgfs", got it, thanks
<SilentDis> IdleOne, you're looking for apt-cdrom :)
<IdleOne> zero,  would be alot easier and faster if you just got a NiC card and a router
<n2diy> SilentDis: hmm, no, I'm not either, I could do that in FC1
<zero> no dsl access...bad location
<IdleOne> zero,  to install from the cd you are going to burn you will type in terminal apt-cdrom install build-essential
<SilentDis> IdleOne, the command is sudo apt-cdrom add.  it'll prompt you through putting the disk in, etc
<IdleOne> SilenceGold, thank you
<IdleOne> ahhh
<n2diy> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> well
<zero> ive got it on the desktop
<zero> i just used a jumpdrive to transfer it
<n2diy> !addig cdrom repo
<IdleOne> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addig cdrom repo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plyp_werk> band-aid: you still having wireless issues?
<zero> should i move it to the home dir?
<IdleOne> SilenceGold, how does he install build-essential from Desktop?
<madman91> I INSTALLED the xmms-skins package... when i open up xmms .. and go to skin browser.. there are no skins... so where are those skins ? where is the dir they are saved in ?
<plyp_werk> band-aid: i was just reading on ubuntuforums
<Winter-1> anyone know how to install ubuntustudio-desktop
<lnknpk04> woohoo
<nevron> what is the command to manually update my ubuntu system
<lnknpk04> works
<lnknpk04> and i'm out folks.  Thanks for the help!
<Firebird> /usr/share/xmms/Skins
<nevron> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<haxr4hire> fr500, no and its WG111t
<h3xis> nevron, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<haxr4hire> fr500, no and its WG111t
<n2diy> nevron: sudo updatedb
<SilentDis> IdleOne, I'm SilentDis, btw ;)  anyway, it SHOULD be sudo apt-get install <packagename>, in this case build-essential.  once the CD is in the local list, it'll poll that first, then online.
<nevron> ok hexis thx
<IdleOne> SilentDis,  sorry:)
<damian>  what program do I use to decompress 7zip files??
<haxr4hire> its a WG111t and no its not detected
<SilentDis> IdleOne, no worries :)
<fotoflo> sweet, i went to the market and baught a NIC for $2 and threw out my old nic and now ubuntu has networking!
<Dark_Nexus> damian, tar should be able to handle it
<fiendskull9> hey
<IdleOne> SilentDis, the package is now on the desktop of the ubuntu box. anyway of installing from there ?
<fiendskull9> im having trouble getting php5 to work with apache
<zero> how do i move back a dir in terminal?
<fiendskull9> i installed all the needed stuff
<h3xis> damian, run sudo apt-cache search 7zip. it should return the name of the package that will allow you to do so
<Dark_Nexus> zero, use cd ..
<missingXtension> help my usb moousean kyboard dot work even though lspci shows the conetion
<fiendskull9> and restarted apache, but php still isnt working
<zero> thans
<fotoflo> so now I need to access my windows hard drive - an one know how to do that?
<zero> thanks
<h3xis> fotoflo, is it IDE or SATA?
<n2diy> IdleOne: what are your choices if you right click it?
<fotoflo> IDE
<haxr4hire> how do u setup wg111t ?
<edgarin_> Hi to all people
<h3xis> fotoflo, which partition is it in?
<Terminus> !ntfs | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IdleOne> n2diy, it isnt me it is zero  who needs to install buold-essential wich is sitting on his desktop
<fotoflo> there's only one on that drive
<fotoflo> i dont think its NTFS
<SilentDis> IdleOne, sure.  sudo dpkg -i ~/desktop/build-*.deb should do the trick :)
<fotoflo> ubuntu is running on my slave drive
<fotoflo> mhwhahah
<fotoflo> err... and windows is on the master drive
<Dark_Nexus> i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024.  i also have a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<n2diy> IdleOne: roger that, Zero, what happens when you right click it?
<SilentDis> IdleOne, oops, that's sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/build-*.deb  (caps are important, after all :)
<gaten> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> fotoflo, is it fat?
<gaten> !ipaq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipaq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fotoflo> fat32 i think
<IdleOne> zero, sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/build-*.deb that should install the package thank you SilentDis and n2diy /me going for a smoke be back in a little
<SilentDis> IdleOne, nt at all hun :)
<zero> the tar file?
<gaten> could anyone help me w/ my ipaq 2495 (pda)? im following the howto, but it wont create an active sync
<IdleOne> SilentDis, hun? lol
<zero> just the basic cut copy open extract move to trash
<n2diy> Zero, right click on it, what happens?
<h3xis> fotoflo, then run sudo mkdir /media/hda; mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/hda
<zero> no install or anything
<SilentDis> IdleOne, hmm?  sorry, just a friendly refrence to you, i shall refrain :)
<missingXtension> sudo dpkG -r xorg- xorg-d fglrx
<IdleOne> SilentDis, thats ok just caught me offguard and your nick didnt make me think you were female
<IdleOne> brb
<arrenlex> I am trying to Frosty a line of text with the GIMP. http://arrenlex.diff.be/screenshots/23458.png   What am I doing wrong?
<missingXtension> help my usb moousean kyboard dot work even though lspci shows the conetion
<n2diy> Zero, any "open with" options?
<zero> yes
<SilentDis> IdleOne, lol  I name most of my MMO toons Dis and the like.  a touch of goth in an otherwise normal me ;)
<fotoflo> sweet!
<h3xis> fotoflo, work ?
<fotoflo> h3xis: now how do i put that in my boot script?
<h3xis> fotoflo, you need it in your fstab
<fotoflo> yeah
<n2diy> Zero, ok, open with "archive manager".
<fotoflo> which part of it
<Dark_Nexus> i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024.  i also have a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<fotoflo> the whole thing?
<h3xis> you need to add a line
<fotoflo> err
<h3xis> it's /etc/fstab
<fotoflo> da
<h3xis> as root
<h3xis> look at how the other devices are mounted
<zero> k
<fotoflo> whats a UUID?
<fotoflo> a hardware address?
<zero> where should i extract to?
<zero> ive already moved the internal folder to the desktop
<h3xis> fotoflo, i think so?
<n2diy> Zero, include n2diy in your replies, so I know your talking to me, and your messages will be highlighted here.
<haxr4hire> anyone know how to install netgear WG111t (usb dongle wireless)
<h3xis> fotoflo, why?
<zero> how about pm
<Murchadh> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<beasty> nn y'all
<n2diy> Zero, the file system.
<missingXtension> help my usb doesnt work even though the devices are listed in lsusb!! i cant use my HID devices
<Winter-1> gimp fucking sucks
<h3xis> missingXtension, what kind are they?
<Winter-1> the UI is horrible
<h3xis> Winter-1, there is a plugin that allows you to change the interface to look more "photoshop-ish"
<thedcm> NIGGER LINUX
<n2diy> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zero> n2diy, it says i dont have permission
<missingXtension> dell usb  multimedi keyboard and microsoft mouse 3k but they worked before
<zero> n2diy, can we do pm?
<h3xis> missingXtension, what did you do different?
<Winter-1> its gimp-shop and they dont have a deb for 64-bit
<zero> n2diy, its so much quiter
<wastrel> hi
<zero> quieter
<n2diy> Zero, ok, close out of that, and restart nautilus with gksudo nautilus.
<missingXtension> i just built a fglrx module but its nothing new
<trying2install> hello?
<n2diy> Zero, no, I'm not registered.
<h3xis> missingXtension, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see. it should ask you about keyboard and mouse in there, if i remember correctly
<zero> n2diy, i moved it
<carlfk_lap> booted edgy on a PPC mac - and the video is all flipped out.  any sugestions on where to start?
<n2diy> zero, moved what, why did you do that?
<missingXtension> well i checked my xorg.conf and nothing has changed but it hapens as soon ass the kernel boots  up
<zero> n2diy, i moved the build essential folder to the root of the file system
<missingXtension> let me see if it j\helps
<JAyRULE> i dotn suppose you guys know of a good tutorial for setting up vsftp servers, including how to add usernames and whatnot
<missingXtension> sorry bout the typos im using my sons ruber keyboard and it sucks
<h3xis> haha
<LameBMX> lol
<h3xis> rubber keyboards are hawt
<missingXtension> but it great for cleaning the milk spills
<Tuxiscool> On trying to run an OpenGL program of mine, I get the error "Failed loading DPMSDisable: /usr/lib/libX11.so.6: undefined symbol: DPMSDisable" Anyone know a solution?
<trying2install> hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu from the live disk, and the install prog insists that I must reformat hda4 where I have all my files backed. How do I make it install on hda3 where I want it?
<n2diy> Zero, how'd ya do that if you don't have permissions to play with the file?
<zero> n2diy, i opened nautilus ;)
<n2diy> zero, with sudo?
<zero> yes
<n2diy> zero, I don't know why you moved it, but anyway, try and extract/open now, to the file system.
<missingXtension> isnt there a phigh missing the the command to reconf xorg?
<h3xis> missingXtension, what?
<zero> n2, ive it extracted to the root so its like this filesystem/build-essential/bunch of files
<n2diy> zero, ok, now go and try to compile your program.
<trying2install> hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu from the live disk, and the install prog insists that I must reformat hda4 where I have all my files backed. How do I make it install on hda3 where I want it?
<fotoflo> god ubuntu is really nothing but trouble
<fotoflo> it comes with a music player that cant play mp3s
<h3xis> fotoflo, oh it can ;P
<Dark_Nexus> that's because mp3's are a protected format
<fotoflo> you just have to say abracadabra?
<h3xis> yeah
<Dark_Nexus> which you technically need a license for its decoder
<LameBMX> fotoflo, make life realyy easy on ya
<Dark_Nexus> almost
<h3xis> and clap your hands
<h3xis> sometimes do a rain dance
<arrenlex> !mp3 | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LameBMX> fotoflo, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Kris_S> Hey everyone
<Dark_Nexus> lol
<Dark_Nexus> piped it
<fotoflo> ill do that
<trying2install> oh man. Why won't the stupid thing use the partitions I want?
<fotoflo> but i dont want to us VLC to play mp3s
<fotoflo> is there a win-amp equivlent?
<h3xis> fotoflo, sudo apt-get install audacious
<LameBMX> then dont complain about linux being hard
<zero> n2, it still says make command not found
<trying2install> fotoflo: xmms
<n2diy> h3xis: audacity?
<h3xis> no
<h3xis> audacious
<LameBMX> one player that will play anything ive ever thown at it .. including borken vids etc
<n2diy> h3xis: ok.
<trying2install> will someboyd please acknowledge my existence? At least tell me somewhere where I can get some help?
<LameBMX> xmms is nice
<h3xis> xmms is dead
<fotoflo> vlc is rad
<fotoflo> i use it on windows
<zero> n2diy, when i try to use the make command terminal says make command not found
<jordan> Hey I am having some problems with ubuntu
<Dark_Nexus> i prefer amarok
<Kris_S> Anyone have any hints on installing beryl with dapper?  Everything I try to add gives me an "ubuntu" equivalent instead of the actual version
<fotoflo> but not for audio
<h3xis> zero, run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<trying2install> fotoflo: yeah I'm honestly starting to think you have the right idea.
<LameBMX> trying2install, delete hda3 so its just free space .. then select hda .. and check for largest freespace
<Jordan_U> I no longer have a URL bar in Firefox
<h3xis> fotoflo, audacious is winamp like
<n2diy> zero, run updatedb, and try it again.
<jordan> My internet connection is unusally slow
<fotoflo> i remember using xmmc about 6 years ago, downloading that
<h3xis> get it missingXtension ?
<fotoflo> no good?
<trying2install> Lam_ thankyou.
<h3xis> fotoflo, it's no longer maintained
<wastrel> Jordan_U:  view > toolbars > navigation toolbar
<missingXtension> nope its probly a module
<jordan> My internet connection is only slow with ubuntu, now with windows
<h3xis> fotoflo, audacious is the SAME just better
<fotoflo> neither is soundjam - still the best for mac
<missingXtension> it  happens as the kernel is booting
<LameBMX> n e ways i was asking if anyone knows how to pep up vlc ... my first install it played vides nice .. they looked a bit crappy though
<fotoflo> k
<missingXtension> it does it at my generic kernel too
<Jordan_U> wastrel: Thanks.
<LameBMX> this time they are a bit stuttery here and there (bearable) but its like better than dvd resolution on a normal TV
<n2diy> h3xis: audacious hasl replaced audacity?
<h3xis> no
<h3xis> omg
<h3xis> XD
<n2diy> has*
<arrenlex> n2diy: I believe they are different things entirely.
<h3xis> theyre two diff programs n2diy
<missingXtension> damn i guess ubuntu is not playing nice this whole week
<Dark_Nexus> i've got my xinerama set up nicely working on dual monitors, my default resolution is on 1280x1024.  i also have a horizantal setup so each workspace spans both screens.  however, when i try to change resolutions, it will switch to a clone mode and display the same thing on both screens.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but no luck.  any way to get it so that other resolutions will use the horizantal setup?
<n2diy> Roger
<missingXtension> dark_nexus: did u try running aticonfig --help it has a xinerama command
<trying2install> LameBMX: seems to be working. ty. Hope it doesn't touch my other partitions.
<LameBMX> trying2install, please note that linux will need at least 2 partitions ... / and swap (though i read somewhere about creating a swap file and mounting it as swap
<Dark_Nexus> missingXtension, i have not, i will do that
<LameBMX> trying2install, the linux tools are good for that stuff
<trying2install> LameBMX: yeah have a 745 meg swap ready.
<n2diy> Is audacious in the repos?
<LameBMX> ahh cool cool
<h3xis> n2diy, im not sure
<missingXtension> i cant remember cause i have a aiw and my second display is tvout
<wastrel> !audacious
<h3xis> n2diy, you can check though :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> i had 2GB swap file and never activated it lol
<Kris_S> is there a way to get the ubuntu system to use real version numbers instead of the ubuntu versions?
<LameBMX> 1gb ram though ...
<n2diy> h3xis: yes, but I'm working with a problem now, so that will have to wait. :)
<h3xis> n2diy, alright XD
<LameBMX> havent touched swap yet ... heck saw ram touch 90% like once
<trying2install> LameBMX: you find that with 1GB ram you don't need swap
<pianoboy3333> What's a good program for burning dvds? Is there a good program for lightscribe?
<trying2install> ?
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, not sure about lightscribe but i think theres one built into gnome
<LameBMX> trying2install, dont know .. this is like my 15th install in the past 2 weeks ..
<missingXtension> well thanks for the help guys but debian has been nothing but troube for me ill try someone else
<zero> n2diy, when i use the command u said, terminal says that it couldn't find build-essential
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, i think it's called gnome bake? nero linux works too but neither have lightscribe support
<LameBMX> i tend to break new things really fast till i figure out how to fix them
<danny> hey guys, I just compiled from source Mplayer, I can watch a wmv file now, but theres no sound, and when I open the same wmf file in VLC theres sound but no video hehe, so any solutions ? thanx in advance
<trying2install> I have 1GB or ram and I've run knoppix with noswap option. Seems to work ok.
<madman91> danny: open both at once :D
<pianoboy3333> h3xis: is nero linux made by nero? or they just named it nero linux
<LameBMX> zero ... you have to enable extra repositories
<h3xis> danny, do you have w32codecs installed?
<danny> LOL
<n2diy> zero, make said that?
<LameBMX> and sudo apt-get update
<h3xis> pianoboy3333, yes but it isnt free
<zero> no
<danny> yah wishful thanking :P
<LameBMX> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<danny> yes h3xis
<zero> n2diy, when i tried to install the package
<h3xis> danny, why did you install mplayer from source?
<h3xis> it's in the repo
<danny> caus when I tried to install the package
<n2diy> zero, build-essentials told you that?
<zero> n2, the build essential package
<zero> n2, yes
<danny> it always gave me an error message
<h3xis> what kind
<danny> okey wait
<danny> im gonna try it again
<n2diy> zero, hmm?
<madman91> i have an ISSUE .. k3b eats all my processing power... my computer lags like a p2 .. when its roaring at its 64bit-ness
<Lancellor> any tought about linux mint??     http://lt.k1011.nutime.de/
<h3xis> 64bitness is godly
<nigggg> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<n2diy> Hey, why would build-essentials not install, pay attention zero.
<h3xis> god that's so old
<arrenlex> !ops
<Lancellor> http://linuxmint.com
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Tuxiscool> On trying to run an OpenGL program of mine, I get the error "Failed loading DPMSDisable: /usr/lib/libX11.so.6: undefined symbol: DPMSDisable" Anyone know a solution?
<zero> n2, ive put the package and the folder inside the package, in both the main file system and on the desktop, but it says it cant find them, ive also tried adding the .tar.gz to it, but it still didnt work
<wastrel> arrenlex:  he was automatically killed, no need to call the ops in :] 
<arrenlex> Oh, was he? *looks*
<LameBMX> hey is seveas a real person or just a chan control bot?
<wastrel> real person
<arrenlex> ...oops. My apologies.
<LameBMX> arrenlex, is Seveas real?
<wastrel> LameBMX:  he is real
<JAyRULE> do you guys know how to connect to multiple servers in xchat?
<HentaiSushi> lol
<HentaiSushi> yes
<LameBMX> !apt-cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HentaiSushi> go to connect and connect to another server
<h3xis> JAyRULE, /server <server_addrress>
<n2diy> Hey, I'm trying to help zero compile something, why would build-essentials not install, pay attention zero.
<h3xis> n2diy, is it build-essential?
<n2diy> h3xis: yes
<zero> n2, i am
<LameBMX> i just left him a message about adding something about !apt-cache search to the bot ... makes it a ton easier to find a package thanks to lots of packages including version number etd
<zero> n2, you haven't said anything have you?
<LameBMX> etc even
<h3xis> n2diy, apt-cache search build-essential to see if the's there
<arrenlex> LameBMX: You should suggest that in #ubuntu-ops.
<LameBMX> oh k
<zero> n2, whats the cmd for installing from cd?
<cassidy> hey guys, does anyone know if its possible to get 3d acceleration to work with the x1950 pro from ati?
<n2diy> h3xis: I think he has it, but he moved it, and now it won't play?
<JAyRULE> HentaiSushi, h3xis MULTIPLE servers!  using mIRC, i used "/server -m <server address>" to connect to a new server without disconnecting from the current... cant do it with xchat
<h3xis> n2diy, what's he trying to do, i havent been following XD
<mdious> w00t new years eve in aus and yet again I am on the internet...mmmm...internet.....
<cassidy> anyone at all?
<JAyRULE> or at least, i dont know how
<danny_> h3xis youre there ?
<h3xis> JAyRULE, press ctrl+t to open a new server
<h3xis> danny_, yes
<n2diy> h3xis: zero?
<wastrel> /newserver then in the new tab /server irc.whatever.net
<danny_> it says broken packages at the end
<cassidy> any help would be apreciated, i got the 8.32.5 drivers installed but theres no 3d acceleration
<zero> h3, im trying to install build essential from a local file
<danny_> when I apt-get install mplayer
<fotoflo> link: cannot create link `music' to `My Music/': Operation not permitted
<h3xis> zero, why not from the net?
<h3xis> danny_, which packages? maybe do sudo apt-get -f install?
<zero> h3, i dont have net access so i need to install this to install the driver for my modem
<JAyRULE> wastrel AHHH thanks man!
<h3xis> ah on sep computer?
<zero> h3, whats the command for installing from cd?
<JAyRULE> control t doesnt work
<cassidy> anyone?
<cassidy> lol
<h3xis> zero, not sure, i dont install from cd :/
<Lancellor> hey guys what do you think about linux mint please don't get ofend it
<fotoflo> why cant i make a link? i sudo'ed and still no go
<wastrel> fotoflo:  what command are you using
<zero> n2, whats the cmd for installing from cd agin?
<n2diy> zero, use our complete nicks, or we could miss your messages. Do you know that you can use "tab" for autocompletion?
<danny_> h3xis : not specified : E: Broken packages
<zero> n2diy, ok but man...its annoying ;) lol
<h3xis> danny_, sounds like youve got a broken system :<
<fotoflo> link
<h3xis> danny_, im not sure how to handle that
<zero> n2diy, plz explain the tab
<fotoflo> invalid cross-device link
<fotoflo> that happens if i try to cross devices
<h3xis> zero, type the first few letters of the person's nick and then press tab
<zero> n2diy, ok
<h3xis> zero, it's called nick auto completion
<danny_> umm
<fotoflo> and if i dont, i get a diffrent error
<danny_> I can always reinstall
<n2diy> zero, type n2, and then hit the "tab" key, what happens?
<danny_> im starting linux here
<h3xis> danny_, sounds like a good idea
<zero> n2diy, i c, what is the command for installing from cd?
<madman91> i have an ISSUE .. k3b eats all my processing power... my computer lags like a p2 .. when its roaring at its 64bit-ness
<n2diy> zero: installing what from cd?h
<zero> n2diy, in general
<plyp_werk> madman91: are you running i386 versions instead of amd64 versions?
<seanzer> madman91: try installing a different version of k3b
<zero> n2diy, installing a build from a cd rom
<seanzer> h3xis: try sucking my dick
<Innomen> Hello all
<h3xis> zero, i'm not familiar but check google, i think it's like deb-cd or something?
<n2diy> zero, beats me? :)
<wastrel> !language seanzer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language seanzer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3xis> hahahah
<wastrel> bah
<h3xis> pwnd
<seanzer> ^^
<seanzer> <3
<h3xis> <3
<zero> n2diy, i thought u said it earlier :? nevermind
<wastrel> !language | seanzer
<ubotu> seanzer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<madman91> plyp_werk: i dont think so
<wastrel> mmm |
<madman91> seanzer: how would i do that?
<seanzer> madman91: well, I suppose there's the package manager or the cli method using apt-get
<seanzer> madman91: couldn't tell you exactly, i don't use ubuntu
<madman91> seanzer: its the newest package
<Innomen> Behold the greatest threat to the adoption of open source, the irate semi skilled teen :)
<h3xis> Innomen, what?
<n2diy> zero, I have a great memory, but it is short. :) If you can find it on the CD just right click on it , and open it.
<seanzer> madman91: are there past versions or experimental versions you could use?
<wastrel> <3 innomen  :] 
<madman91> seanzer: yea i guess
<Innomen> Question, will extension developed for windows firefox port to ubuntu? I'm just reading at this point, i havent tried it yet.
<madman91> plyp_werk: how can i check
<seanzer> Innomen: most do, some don't
<Innomen> h3xis: scrool up if you didnt "hear" me
<madman91> Innomen: some of them
<Innomen> seanzer: thank you very much :)
<seanzer> Innomen: things that are plugins for windows functions obviously don't port over very well
<zero> IdleOne, could you help me please
<h3xis> Innomen, i read it. and it made no sense
<Innomen> right, "at all" wqs what i was after
<Innomen> h3xis: thats not my problem
<seanzer> h3xis: you're a jerk.
<seanzer> :)
<h3xis> :)
<h3xis> Innomen, yeah, it's yours :<
<n2diy> zero, are you dumping me and h3xis?
<zero> n2diy, no, he just knew how to do the cd thing
<pluto> Can someone tell me what could cause linux to stop allowing me to burn CDs?
<seanzer> nooo way
<Innomen> h3xis: you failing to understand me is your problem because i have no vested intrest in you understanding me, its much like roaches and math, its thier problem
<seanzer> ROFL
<h3xis> omg Innomen
<h3xis> dude i was KIDDING
<zero> n2diy, and maybe he knows the command for installing from disk as well
<h3xis> lmao you took the time to type that out
<lovloss> can kubuntu people use #ubuntu much? it has such a great community
<h3xis> lovloss, dont see why not
<Innomen> h3xis: tone is lost on irc, sarcasm and dry wit dont carry well, in that case i apologize :)
<proqesi> lovloss: sure, as long as it's not kde problems  :)
<lovloss> ok ^-^
<trying2install> pluto any number of things. Are you getting any errors when you try to burn?
<Innomen> h3xis: Its no problem i love reading my own text :)
<h3xis> Innomen, XD
<seanzer> i think i have to turn down this viscosity
<seanzer> my desktop is raining like crazy
* h3xis points at seanzer
<h3xis> turn this down
* h3xis points at his crotch
<seanzer> wow
<Innomen> seanzer: i picutred it running off the table
<n2diy> zero, just funning with ya.
<lovloss> I had to switch because i wanted to use kleansweep and kdevelop, and its annoying runningt them often in the wrong gui... they complain :P
<pluto> I can't write through K3B, Gnomebaker, or the write to disk option. I get cdraro unknown error through k3b
* Innomen grabs a cup for seanzer's machine
<seanzer> Innomen: not quite, it's beryl going mad crazy
<Innomen> <---<neo-lamer define "beryl"
<seanzer> i was showing my ganja m8 this cool plugin
<seanzer> and messed with my settings
<seanzer> :(
<Innomen> ahhh
<zero> n2diy, yeah its all fun and games until someone gets cut... :) lol
<seanzer> www.youtube.com
<h3xis> Innomen, beryl is all that fancy 3d "crap"
<Innomen> my condolences
<seanzer> not crap
<h3xis> it is.
<seanzer> it speeds up your computer
<zero> n2diy, jk :P
<seanzer> by creating worm holes
<Innomen> h3xis: crap is subjective, but i tend to agree, i'm a 2d guy myself, that whole z axis messes with me
<seanzer> because it heats up your video cards and cpu so much
<n2diy> zero, yeh, gotta watch my +/-
<pluto> I mean I wrote 4 DVDs yesterday, but not crap today. .
<lovloss> beryl *does* speed up some processors ive found.
<seanzer> i hope you guys aren't engineers
<h3xis> Innomen, dont care much for eyecandy :/
<lovloss> but it can be turned off anyway
<wastrel> i'm not an engineer!
<zero> n2diy, yep... this is taking like 4 hours...
<seanzer> i wish you could see this raining
<seanzer> it's crazy
<n2diy> !volunteers |seanzer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seanzer> and i have the planets orbiting
<seanzer> i'm in a solar system
<seanzer> crazy
<Innomen> i'm moving to something open source since i'd be forced to upgrade to vista eventually anyway, so, is ubuntu the choice for me?
<h3xis> you on the pipe again?
<Innomen> it seems like the best
<zero> n2diy, ive tried doing ubuntu 3 times now... all with this same result
<h3xis> Innomen, psst....debian
<Innomen> h3xis: dont discriminate, crack head are people too.
<h3xis> i guess :/
<pluto> I might have to go to vista since Ubuntu HATES my hardware :(
<n2diy> !patience |seanzer
<ubotu> seanzer: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wastrel> Innomen:  give the livecd a try?
<Innomen> h3xis: isnt ubuntu based on debian?
<h3xis> yeah
<wastrel> Innomen:  i like ubuntu quite a bit.
<LameBMX> seanzer, lucky .. neither of those are workin for me now lol
<Innomen> wastrel: its downloading as we speak
<seanzer> depends what you mean by based on debian
<n2diy> zero, roger that, hang in there.
<h3xis> Innomen, it's fine. i just prefer debian
<wastrel> it's basically debian but with a guaranteed release cycle :] 
* h3xis shakes fist at wastrel
<Innomen> is it rexource heavy? can i run it on a 266 laptop?
<seanzer> it's all the same thing
<LameBMX> the water plugin never worked .. and past couple iterations my skydome hasnt worked
<wastrel> h3xis:  still waiting for etch?  ;] 
<seanzer> you have a 266 laptop?
<Innomen> seanzer: thats good to hear
<h3xis> wastrel, i AM on etch. what now, sucka?!
<pluto> Etch was pretty good when I tested it
<Innomen> seanzer: in the living room its my test box basicly, new stuff goes there first to see if it melts
<seanzer> no one is better than anyone for using a diff distro, we're basically fighting about our package management and repo lists
<wastrel> i just installed debian on a 333 with 64 mb of ram
<wastrel> running fluxbox wm it's decent
<pluto> I just lacks a whole lotta repos that ubuntu just so happens to have
<h3xis> seanzer, wrong * > fedora
<Innomen> wastrel: that bodes well for me
<wastrel> you could do the same with ubuntu
<seanzer> well, i put gentoo on a 386 with 32mb of ram
<seanzer> haha
<gavina> After I installed ubuntu this time, a few of the symbol keys on the right hand of my keyboard don7t function properly (they act the same as other keys). I'm using a Japanese keyboard and it's set up properly (the same as before). Anyone know how I can fix this, maybe manually set them?
<seanzer> h3xis: i wasn't including the proprietary corporate bloated mind control crap
<lovloss> how long to fawn?
<Innomen> "* > fedora" lmao adorable
<n2diy> seanzer:  and what did you do with it? :)
<Dicander> Where in the file hierarchy is the best place to put a bzipped archive with a program to install?
<pluto> * > fedora is true.dat
<seanzer> gavina: maybe reconfigure X
<Innomen> LOL
<wastrel> Innomen:  you probably won't want to run gnome or KDE on a 266
<h3xis> right
<h3xis> fluxbox is the way to go
<Innomen> leet speak changed in the past couple years
<lovloss> how is that "mezzo" thing :)
<Innomen> true.dat thats so cute
<gavina> seanzer: like... ./configure ?
<wastrel> Dicander:  usually /usr/local is where you put stuff user-installed (rather than stuff that comes with the system)
<pluto> Fluxbox doesn't support apps like gnome and kde
<seanzer> n2diy: I used it to calculate PI and quantum level graphics
<zero> anyone know how to install a package from hard disk?
<h3xis> pluto, yes it does
<Innomen> i remeber it getting kinda ghetto when i left, thats part of why i left
<pluto> You can run KDE apps through Flux?
<h3xis> pluto, as long as you have the libraries installed it will
<h3xis> yes
* Innomen stops rambling
<pluto> Now that I didn't know
<h3xis> ^^
<n2diy> seanzer:  OOOKKKAAYY!!! :)
<lovloss> anyone know if you can run gnome stuff with kde pretty easily? any ide what libraries i should grab?
<pluto> Now... to kick this DVD burner to make it write...
<Innomen> calculate pi
<h3xis> lovloss, you can
<Innomen> is there alot of money in that?
<h3xis> lovloss, i think it's like kdebase or something?
<lovloss> lol, *no one* is in #kubuntu
<seanzer> 3.14159265358979
<Innomen> cus it cant be fun
<seanzer> 323844
<pluto> I'm in kubuntu?
<seanzer> something
<wastrel> gnome apps will run in kde and vice versa
<lovloss> im sure kde comes with kdebase...?
<lovloss> okie
<wastrel> you just need the proper libraries
<thed00d> lovloss: I run gnome apps on KDE.  I think it's easier if you install gnome also.  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> if you install with apt it will pull in all the necessary dependencies
<Innomen> you people will be seeing alot of me
<fotoflo> damn ive got so many questions
<seanzer> Innomen: is that a threat?!!
<n2diy> seanzer:  how long has it been cooking?
<h3xis> ahahahah
<Innomen> question, whats the gameing situation look like?
<zero> is it possible to install a package from hdisk?
<seanzer> omg where's my lighter
<h3xis> Innomen, meh...
<h3xis> Innomen, we dont speak of it.
<Innomen> seanzer: heh, more like a warning, i'm a big baby so i'll ask alot of questions
<fotoflo> how do i make a link (symlink?) across disks (like from a fat32 drive onto my home directory in linux)
<wastrel> Innomen:  the livecd is Gnome based so will be quite slow on a 266, when you install you can use less resource-hungry GUI environments which will perform better on that hardware.
<Innomen> h3xis: i see, is there reason to be hopeful int he future? would ubuntu be able to run say a VM type deal and have winxp inside it for say gaming purposes?
<h3xis> oh yeah
<wastrel> open source and closed source games are available for linux,
<wastrel> and some games are playable with windows emulation
<h3xis> Innomen, some people do that now
<seanzer> n2diy: idk, i have fun with it seeing how slow math took and how much optimizations i have to do with code for things to run, it's amazing that you can run out of variable space...
<wastrel> but windows still rules pc gaming.
<zero> well seeya im going back the windows ;)
<Innomen> lovely, because i *will* play spore, whatever it takes
<h3xis> Innomen, most use cedega, which is what "winex" was
<h3xis> spore <3
<Innomen> all these diffrent things are overwhelming
<seanzer> n2diy: but i've had it running and constantly up to date for about 10 years i guess
<proqesi> Innomen: lots of cedega and free games
<seanzer> before gentoo
<thed00d> Innomen:  you'll need some heavy equipment to run games inside a vm
* pluto hits the DVD burner to see if that works
<fotoflo> argg! my google is down
<Innomen> thed00d i'm lucky there
<gavina> My right square bracket key doesn't work properly (it thinks its another -- i seem to have 4 now) backslash key. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<n2diy> seanzer:  roger that, when you solve pie, let me know, ok/
<Innomen> i get regular hardware updates because of a family member's employer
<seanzer> vagina: please direct questions to h3xis
<h3xis> hahahah
<magic_ninja> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<gavina> ?
<seanzer> n2diy: what do you mean solve pi?
<pluto> Gah... it recognizes that I've got a blank disc in, but no writing..
<Innomen> detect the pattern
<thed00d> Innomen: in that case send me your old hardware
<seanzer> bittorrent is illegal
<andre> hello
<pluto> No it isn't seanzer
<fotoflo> bittorrent is not illegal
<h3xis> hahaha
<seanzer> oh, ok!
<pluto> Using it to pirate is.
<fotoflo> sharing copyrighted material is illegal
<pluto> Echo?
<Innomen> thed00d: part of the deal is sending the old back :/ its like a rental program almost, my condolences
<pluto> ;)
<seanzer> noo, that's legal.. i do that all the time
<Innomen> fotoflo: dont forget fun
<n2diy> seanzer: the formula for the radius of a circle
<fotoflo> Innomen,
<andre> sorry to cut in but what is an easy and very good emulator to run windows pc games
<Innomen> fotoflo,
<h3xis> cedega
<thed00d> Innomen: oh well, had to ask :)
<h3xis> andrew
<h3xis> andre*
<Innomen> thed00d: and i dont blame you at all
<Innomen> :)
<fotoflo> Innomen, illegal and fun are synonymous
<seanzer> n2diy: um, i got to like 500,000 digits and stopped and went on to quantum graphics..
<Innomen> fotoflo: I like you
<h3xis> uh oh
<h3xis> irc love
<fotoflo> lol
<seanzer> h3xis: kiss me
<n2diy> seanzer: roger that.
* h3xis licks seanzer
<HentaiSushi> :S
<andre> sorry
<Innomen> philosophical quesiton, is that because they outlaw things that are already fun or is it because outlawing something Makes it fun?
<seanzer> ^^
<seanzer> that has nothing to do with it
<pluto> WTF.. Cannot write disc operation not permitted.
<Innomen> both is a cheap answer, but probably correct
<seanzer> outlawing things is a form of control
<seanzer> to keep culture with in a norm
<h3xis> pluto, sounds like an issue with permissions
<seanzer> we have to make something bad
<proqesi> pluto: did you try sudo?
<fotoflo> hey so are there any linux ebooks i can download and print?
<thed00d> I get my jollies by not paying parking tickets
<h3xis> puto can you, as a user, use /dev/whatever-writing-device-is?
<h3xis> pluto*
* pluto nods to proqesi, thats what I was running it as.
<seanzer> fotoflo: printing wou ld be a big waste of paper
<fotoflo> i like printed books
<n2diy> pluto, what are you trying to write to?
<madman91> seanzer: http://www.eveandersson.com/pi/digits/1000000.txt pi to the million
<proqesi> pluto: has the cd already been written to?
<Innomen> seanzer: I've been termed a subversive author, i can comment extensivly on control mechanisms as they relate to law, but the question still stands, which came first, the funness or the law :)
<vvlaw_> i can't open the soft,it show the errors
<vvlaw_> b7fde000-b7fe0000 rw-p 00018000 03:03 276918     /lib/ld-2.4.so
<fotoflo> and i have a guy from sichuan who photocopies books for me for like .2 cents a page
<vvlaw_> bfb03000-bfb18000 rw-p bfb03000 00:00 0          [stack] 
<vvlaw_> ffffe000-fffff000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso] 
<h3xis> Innomen, your geek speak makes me horny
<pluto> Well.. as of yesterday, I could write discs as my user, now I can't even do it as a root. No proqesi, it knows its a blank. I'm trying to write an image to a CDR. I've got 4 images, none of them write, and I can't make a data CD
<andre> too much fun caused the law
<Innomen> h3xis: i try to be useful :)
<fotoflo> andre: i fought the law
<Innomen> andre: intresting
<h3xis> teh law
<Innomen> fotoflo: and the law won?
<fotoflo> nah
<fotoflo> i expatriated
<pluto> I fought the law, and the law made bubbah my cellmate.. Now I don't sit down.
<seanzer> Innomen: imo, mostly law came first, but there still are those that were too much fun and the law had to come
<h3xis> hahahah pluto
<seanzer> POT FOR EXAMPLE
<seanzer> .. oops
<Rookie_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> is the channel getting weird, or should I go lay down?
<Innomen> one thing i;'ve learned is that the law is a plastic entity, nothing in it is absolute because its all open to interpertation
<thed00d> pluto: tell bubbah I said word
<fotoflo> less law, no taxes
<seanzer> okaiez let's goo
<h3xis> haha i saw the off topic scream coming
<Innomen> n2diy: my fault
<fotoflo> but the same old ADSL
* pluto shuts up and works more on the defunt burner
<andre> sorry i just new at this linnux stuff i dont know how to address my question to one individual
<seanzer> wasting bandwidth
<fotoflo> only problem is no google ---
<h3xis> andre, just say it ;)
<seanzer> don't address it to oneo individual
<Innomen> andre: ditto
<seanzer> we're a family
<fotoflo> no wikipedia
<seanzer> of anarchists
<Innomen> can i be the uncle no one visits?
<HentaiSushi> >:D
<seanzer> everything is free, but you have to share
<proqesi> pluto: did you try burning an image after booting from the liveCD?
<HLM> !spamassassin
<ubotu> spamassassin: Perl-based spam filter using text analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 938 kB, installed size 2992 kB
<n2diy> defunt burner? whatz that?
<Innomen> see a lack of answer here is a good thing
<proqesi> n2diy: defunct
<mbb> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pluto> Thats hopefully my next step proqesi. If that worked, what wuld I need to reconfig?
<andre> which is a good emulator i would like to play medal of honour on my linux box
<pluto> would?*
<h3xis> andre, cedega
<n2diy> ok
<h3xis> andre, but it is not easy to get a hold of
<andre> cedega
<fotoflo> !google cedega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google cedega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pluto> andre, cedega or dual boot. Dual boot sadly doe not work well
<pluto> cedega is available on demonoid.
<Dark_Nexus> i'm having an issue with my display set up.  i am using an ati radeon card and ati's proprietary drivers.  on my native resolution of 1280x1024, i have a horizontal setup so that a workspace will be displayed accros both screens.  when i attempt to change the resolution however, i lose the horizontal setup, and get put into a clone setup, where both screens display the same thing.  i've tried messing around with my xorg.conf file, but
<seanzer> dual boot works perfectly fine
<thed00d> andre: I know someone who plays WOW on wine
<h3xis> dual boot is a pain in my ass
* murchadh` will not visit Innomen 
<Innomen> murchadh: awww, thank you :)
<andre> what about vmware and xen
<seanzer> wow, he typed that out a loooooooong time
<h3xis> yeah
<seanzer> depends on your video card and sound
<pluto> I don't think Dark_Nexus is finished yet...notice the hanging but?
<fotoflo> yah, googles back up
<murchadh`> Innomen: ?-)
<Innomen> google is an illusion
<Dark_Nexus> oh, i'm done :)
<seanzer> andre: do you have a vt cpu?
<andre> how does it work wine
<seanzer> let's bring down gentoo
<seanzer> o wait, this is freenode
<seanzer> rofl
<andre> vt cpu
<andre> no
<Dark_Nexus> also tried fiddling around with aticonfig, and still no luck
<Dark_Nexus> any idea what's up anyone?
<andre> dont know
<Dark_Nexus> i would really appreciate the help
<h3xis> andre, once you install it, you run wineconf (i think) and then wine <app.exe>
<hatter438> do the proprietary ati drivers support "rotate" option in X11?
<seanzer> Dark_Nexus: how much did you fiddle around with aticonfig?
<n2diy> seanzer: your are easy to entertain, no?
<Dark_Nexus> i tried use --resolution
<Dark_Nexus> using*
<Innomen> i expect my machine to have a seizure when i begin really useing this stuff
<seanzer> h3xis: or winecfg
<Dark_Nexus> and it can't find the monitors i specify, because i've changed the default identifiers
<h3xis> yeah i dont remember it's been a few years
<proqesi> Dark_Nexus: is your video card supported?
<seanzer> Dark_Nexus: haha, sounds like a pickle, try clearing out your xorg and sorting out what's what
<h3xis> Innomen, it'll have more than a seizure
<Innomen> Dark_Nexus: oh good job *rolls eyes*
<Innomen> j/k
<Dark_Nexus> yes the video card is supported
<Innomen> i have no idea whats going on
<Innomen> h3xis: i dont doubt that
<seanzer> me neither, i'm too high
<Dark_Nexus> it works fine on 1280x1024, just not on any other resolution
<Innomen> should i get a fire extinguisher?
<h3xis> haha pickles make noises?
<Innomen> h3xis: if you throw them hard enough
<h3xis> :O
<seanzer> this rain needs to slow down
<seanzer> it's stimulating my brain too much
<h3xis> your "Brain"
<proqesi> Dark_Nexus: 1280x1024 is a resolution that video cards will support with generic Ubuntu video drivers
<Innomen> seanzer: go watch tv, that'll slow it down
<n2diy> Innomen: yes, everyone should have one.
<Innomen> i won a tv, but is just a monitor for my dvd/ps2
<Innomen> i havent had cable in 8 years
<thed00d> seanzer: drugs will make you gay
<h3xis> thed00d, too late
<fotoflo> ok, what if you dont wanna play games, but you wanna run windows apps on linux, is there a good way to do that?
<Dark_Nexus> proquesi, i am sure it is using ati drivers because i couldn't get anything to be displayed until i installed ati's drivers
<h3xis> fotoflo, wine
<n2diy> thed00d: ok!/
<fotoflo> apt-get install wine ?
<Innomen> h3xis: you know all about this dont ya
<h3xis> fotoflo, maybe?
<proqesi> !wine | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<h3xis> Innomen, i do.
<Innomen> why?
<h3xis> seanzer told me everything
<Innomen> like how did you get here?
<Dark_Nexus> proqesi, i've also specified in xorg.conf to use ati's drivers
<h3xis> well
<h3xis> i arrived on an elevator
<Innomen> i got into computers because i write very badly in terms of penmanship and then dad got a job in there
<Innomen> then games/warez etc
<Innomen> how did you get here?
<h3xis> what is here?
<proqesi> Dark_Nexus: and they had no problem working when you rebooted?
<Innomen> good question
<Innomen> but thats for another time
<Innomen> :P
<Dark_Nexus> proqesi, yes, they are working fine
<Innomen> like into open source
<Innomen> why you
<h3xis> oh
<h3xis> redhat 7.2
<seanzer> well
<seanzer> see
<n2diy> ..--..  ?
<seanzer> i met h3xis at a n3rd camp
<h3xis> hahaha
<seanzer> and we knew we were meant for each other
<Innomen> they have nerd camps?
<h3xis> yeah
<seanzer> but we were on opposing teams
* Innomen feels left out
<seanzer> so we had to have this forbidden love
<seanzer> and i'd show him some cool linux stuff and he'd show me his stuff
<h3xis> -_-
<Innomen> always with the homo erotisism
<Dark_Nexus> proqesi, i've also specified display resolutins for each monitor in xorg.conf using SubSection "Display" Modes etc
<Innomen> that started in the mid 90s
<seanzer> does it turn you on?
<Innomen> probably because of tension associated with advetsing really kicking in the "you must be fucking a girl to have human worth" campagn
<Innomen> it facisnates me
<h3xis> man
<h3xis> im disappointed
<h3xis> no offtopic yell yet
<pianoboy3333> When burning like a movie dvd, do you have to do something special? ie, when I put like forrest gump in, I have totem open it up, but I just made one as a data dvd, and when I put it in, totem doesn't open it up :(
<Innomen> sorry
<n2diy> h3xis: --- -.-
* Innomen stops rambling
<seanzer> Innomen: have you been to orange county, cali?
<h3xis> Innomen, no please continue.
<Innomen> no i havent
<Innomen> and ok
<h3xis> orange you glad i didnt say banana
<cyphase> i've installed apache, mysql, php and phpmyadmin, but when i try to open phpmyadmin in a browser, it tries to download a phtml file. how do i fix that?
<seanzer> that is homo eroticism to t he max
<ozzloy> i have a "logitech quickcam for notebooks pro" which is listed as supported here, but i can't get the linux-uvc driver in apt.  http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<andre> totem is not good i used gxine and it works great
<h3xis> ha, finally someone who agrees
<Innomen> before the mid 90s the hacker community (of which lay people would consider you all a prt) there was very little reffrence ot sexuality as a cultural element, sure there was pr0n and the like but not all this "gay" speak
<h3xis> i hate totem
<ozzloy> there's a debian package, but i can't find an ubuntu one.  any help?
<Dark_Nexus> proqesi, should i be doing something different in my xorg.conf?
<andre> so do i i just removed it
<seanzer> i enjoy mplayer soo much though
<n2diy> h3xis: ..--.. totem
<h3xis> Innomen, dude, ascii pron and gif pron was k-rad
<Innomen> i wonder what exactly triggered it, of course its probably a confluence of events
<Innomen> heheh i'ma  story man myself, yay for alt.*censored*.soc
<h3xis> mmm the days of BBS
<h3xis> and my sweet, sweet rs232 modem
<Innomen_> wow that was fun
<Innomen_> anyway
<h3xis> doppleganger!
* Innomen_ nods
<seanzer> lol
<andre> hey gents how do you save all the internet address that are posted
<seanzer> h3xis: alfa ninjas are attacking.
<h3xis> uh oh
* Innomen_ points at Innomen "you will diiie soon oOOOooooOooo!"
<seanzer> h3xis: Awaiting command.
<andre> on this channel
<American-Tech> Hello, I am trying to install wirless drivers for my laptop using ndiswrapper. It wants a inf file but the window drivers are packed in exe file
<h3xis> andre, copy/paste?
<seanzer> American-Tech: use unzip
<thed00d> American-Tech: run the exe with wine
<Innomen_> fight fight fight!
<Innomen_> just kidding
<andre> there used to be a way when i used ubuntu 5.10 but not with edgy
<h3xis> isnt it called cab extractor
<h3xis> or something
<Innomen_> i use izarc, but thats windows
<h3xis> check out the bans on this channel
<Innomen_> man there are alot of appsd i'm gunna miss
<Innomen_> "//mode $chan +b"
<h3xis> Innomen_, i miss office 2003 but nobody here knows that
<andre> it would save all them in one file you guys post and refer some pretty important stuf thats were i lean to run this ubuntu
<Innomen_> h3xis: i wont tell anyone
<h3xis> k
<n2diy> Innomen, but where else can you help build the new ones?
<h3xis> andre, just copy and paste them into a text file?
<seanzer> h3xis: you ain't seen nothing yet, office 2007 is so much better
<andre> ok
<seanzer> h3xis: it works fine in wine though
<Innomen_> n2diy: good point, of course
<h3xis> does it
<seanzer> andre: a lot of learning comes from guessing
<Innomen_> 2k7 has dsiffrent shortcut keys
<Innomen_> thats fucks with me
<n2diy> Innomen, tnx, Happy New Years.
<h3xis> linux doesnt have the aliasing windows does :/
<Innomen_> n2diy: YW and to you
<proqesi> Dark_Nexus: did you try setting to the new resolution from system->change resolution or xrandr?
<seanzer> but it's so pretty and functional
<Dark_Nexus> i am using xfce
<Innomen_> why wont my clone go away?
<n2diy> Innomen, YW, whatz that?
<thed00d> I use google speadsheet.  Who needs office.
<seanzer> ms is trying to get rid of file, edit, tools, help
<Dark_Nexus> so i went through settings->display
<Dark_Nexus> i have not tried xrandr
<Innomen_> n2diy: "you're welcome"
<h3xis> Innomen_, are you registered?
<seanzer> thed00d: because google spreadsheet doesn't do anything that excel can.."
<Innomen_> i didnt know this server had registration so, i guess not :) is it like chanserv or what
<h3xis> yes
<n2diy> Innomen, 10-4 :)
<h3xis> i was gonna say to use ghost kill but i guess you cant :/
<American-Tech> can't unzip a exe file
<thed00d> seanzer:  yeah.  they should fix that
<Innomen_> n2diy: OOOooo CB speak! the grand father of real time com stuff, "handles" and the like
* Innomen_ gets all gleeful
<seanzer> thed00d: why?
<proqesi> American-Tech: .exe isn't a compression format
<seanzer> proqesi: it is
<h3xis> it is
<Innomen_> proqesi: sometimes it is, its just a self extracting wrapper for a given compression
* Innomen_ steps back
<proqesi> nope, you're all wrong
<Innomen_> god, blood in the water
<seanzer> lol
<h3xis> proqesi, youre in denial
<proqesi> .exe is an executable
<thed00d> seanzer: because the world needs a cross-platform web-based office suite
* Innomen_ swims away
<n2diy> Innomen, n2diy is my ham call but originally I was klr5461, on 11 meters.
<seanzer> proqesi: so an executable can't be a container for a compressed file?
<Innomen_> n2diy: Thats super cool
<American-Tech> I understand but sombody here said to unzip the file
<Innomen_> n2diy: have you seen skypecast?
<proqesi> seanzer: an executable can do anything it wants when it runs
<seanzer> thed00d: i can take a .txt file and chop off the .txt, but have i changed the contents?
<wastrel> self-extracting zip files have .exe and can be unzipped
<wastrel> with unzip <3
<seanzer> i don't know why that went to thed00d
<seanzer> lol
<American-Tech> I am trying to do this
<seanzer> i just hit tab
<American-Tech> Hello, I am trying to install wirless drivers for my laptop using ndiswrapper. It wants a inf file but the window drivers are packed in exe file
<Innomen_> proqesi: izarc treats many installer exe as archives
<h3xis> American-Tech, i know this is cheating but are you near a dows box?
<lovloss> adepts not working right in kubuntu... it lists things in grey so i cant click them, and sometimes if you look for som ething you get the category it should be in, but not the file... and nobody in #kubuntu cares :P
<American-Tech> does box?
<n2diy> Innomen, yep, and no on skypecast, what is that?
<seanzer> proqesi: but linux wasn't designed to run the windows idea of an "executable"
<h3xis> American-Tech, windows
<goldfndr> American-Tech: if you are sure it's a zip file, try renaming from .exe to .zip
<proqesi> Innomen_: that's because izarc knows how to find the archive in the executable
<seanzer> proqesi: and we're talking about linux here, so .exe doesn't really matter, we don't use binaries with that extension
<thed00d> seanzer: is that a zen coen?
<proqesi> seanzer: well *I* do
<wastrel> file filename.exe
<h3xis> okay
<Innomen_> n2diy: its basicly audio chat rooms, reminds me of the era of redboxing and party lines heheh
<proqesi> seanzer: you can execute any extension on linux
<h3xis> American-Tech, sudo apt-get install cabextract
<seanzer> proqesi: yea, i love it
<wastrel> koan
<Innomen_> seanzer: that was good
<seanzer> oh yea, is it a cab?
<seanzer> haha
<Innomen_> wastrel, yes very circular
<pluto> Is there a way to reinstall cdrdao? I tried to apt-get remove it, but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop too.
<n2diy> Innomen, Fine business, I think I can do it, but I don't have a mic that will fit into my sound card! :/
<wastrel> pluto:  those are unnecessary wrapper packages
<seanzer> pluto: what about apt-get install cdrdao
<h3xis> seanzer, i dont think so but i think cabextract pulls whatever is in .exes
<wastrel> you can safely remove them
<lovloss> oh i didnt have the universal package... ok
<seanzer> h3xis: it's sex
<h3xis> surprise!
<pluto> It tells me that cdrdao is already installed. What's that mean wastrel?
<h3xis> that it's already installed.
<h3xis> buahahaha
<Tuxiscool> pluto: --reinstall
<seanzer> and usually, a .exe installer is just a compressed package with instructions for where to extract and some fancy pictures and words
<pluto> LOL funny h3xis. That was actually two answers in one.
<wastrel> pluto:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall cdrdao
<n2diy> sex!? can I mount my file system, and fsck it ?
<h3xis> hell yes you can dirty white boy!
<Dark_Nexus> proqesi: should i be using xrandr?
<seanzer> wth is xrandr
<hepme> what dir should i install programs that i compile myself into?
<American-Tech> Ok I did that. Do I need to reboot after install?
<h3xis> hepme, why are you compiling programs?
<fatlip> okay so i was just setting up gDesklets and i accidentally added some info bar
<hepme> have to for some packages
<fatlip> and now i cant get rid of it
<fatlip> is there a way to kill individual desklets?
<h3xis> hepme, i guess create a directory?
<h3xis> hepme, maybe in /usr/local?
<hepme> h3xis:  i know but where
<hepme> does it matter
<h3xis> hepme, it doesnt matter if you ran make install
<Innomen_> heheheh
<Innomen_> "n2diy>	sex!? can I mount my file system, and fsck it ?"
<Innomen_> that was funny
<Innomen_> my crappy old laptop wont boot off the cd i just bruned
<Innomen_> burned
<Innomen_> oh well i'll come up with soemthing
<American-Tech> h3xis do i need to reboot after install cabextract?
<h3xis> American-Tech, no
<h3xis> American-Tech, im not sure if it will work but you can try
<h3xis> American-Tech, it's cabextract <file.exe>
<h3xis> i think
<Asc> fatlip, you might try the thing where you can click on a program to kill it.  Dunno if it'll hit the desklet or the whole thing though.  If you really have to, you can just start a new profile.
<Innomen_> has anyone tried izarc on his exe?
<fatlip> yeah i have to start a new one
<fatlip> how do i go about that
<seanzer> hepme: /home/`whoami`/bin i guess is a neat place
<fatlip> cuz you cant click the desklet
<seanzer> hepme: you can make a dir anywhere, and add it to your vars
<h3xis> izarc sounds like
<h3xis> some medication made by apple
<Innomen_> i wouldent know
<Innomen_> its Crazi, backwards
<Innomen_> so i downloaded it
<Innomen_> I'm funny like that
<American-Tech> Having trouble locating the program after I installed it
<Innomen_> it handles like 45 types of compression
<ozzloy> i have a "logitech for notebooks pro", trying to install drivers.  any suggestions?
<h3xis> 45 types?!
* h3xis wets pants
<Innomen_> dont make fun if you have one that hanbdles 40 kadrillion
<ozzloy> it's listed here as compatible with linux-uvc, but i can't find a package for linux-uvc.  http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Asc> fatlip: okay, run 'gdesklets shell' and there'll be a menu
<seanzer> !google December 21, 2012
<seanzer> dang it
<jpiccolo> when installing edgy do i have to do anything special to install it on a raid?
<hepme> there's no way to watch .swf files in the console is there? (totally in the console, without being in X, that is)
<seanzer> jpiccolo: you need to install the support for your raid chipset
<seanzer> hepme: if you have a flash player, sure
<seanzer> but ur right
<seanzer> not without X
<jpiccolo> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hepme> how can i see jpg files in the console without X
<h3xis> tips and tricks for raid
<h3xis> that makes me excited
<fatlip> i got it :)
<h3xis> hepme, you cant
<fatlip> thanks
<seanzer> hepme: why can't u have X?
<hepme> ive seen it before
<Innomen_> h3xis: it works best when you spry it in places where they congregate, like under the sink
<seanzer> framebuffer
<hepme> with 'seejpeg' but i dont seem to have that in the repositories
<Innomen_> wait, wrong raid
<h3xis> you know
<Dasnipa`> hepme, so download source and compile
<hepme> i can have X but i'd rather not use it unless i have no choice, gnome and kde crash too much
<thed00d> hepme:  you could convert the jps to ascii
<Innomen_> or "Rait, rong, raid" as ling ling would say
<h3xis> it took me 5 years to finally get used to RAID and not the bug spray when i heard it
<h3xis> and now you brought it up :<
<seanzer> oh that uses svgalib
<Dasnipa`> hepme, gnome and kde crash too much?
<hepme> they are for me
<seanzer> if u have svga fb installed, u can install seejpeg
<Dasnipa`> hepme, define too much
<hepme> once a day
<Innomen_> guys seriously thanx for being kind
<hepme> sometimes 3 times a day
<Dasnipa`> hepme, wtf are you doing to crash it?
<Innomen_> i'm off for now, dont brutalize my clone, he's sensative
<Innomen_> bbl
<h3xis> bye
<seanzer> hepme: that's a serious issue that maybe you should try to fix instead of ignore
<hepme> NOTHING, just surfing the web and irc
<seanzer> issues don't solve themselves
<hepme> i dont know how to fix it, it was a fresh install, theres no reason it should happen
<Dasnipa`> hepme, ive had over a year uptime running kde...
<maddash> anyone here using openbox solo?
<American-Tech> I installed cabextract, but it does not show up in programs (add/remove)
<hyphenated> hepme: if it happened that frequently for most of the people in here, they wouldn't use it either
<h3xis> American-Tech, it's a cli app
<hyphenated> hepme: have you been installing updates?
<maddash> American-Tech - open a command terminal. and type in "cabextract"
<hepme> yes i installed all 77 right off the bat today after installing kubuntu
<h3xis> American-Tech, you need to open terminal and run it as maddash said
<ootput> hi guys (I've asked in #gaim,) is it possible to use an iconset for the status icons for gaim 2? I'd like to use tango or something similar, but atm, it's still using the default gaim icons
<Dasnipa`> hepme, im pretty sure you shouldnt be blaming kde or gnome for your crashes.
<maddash> is anyone here using openbox solo?
<seanzer> hepme: you're expecting a lot for something free to work on any hardware right away
<hyphenated> hepme: and how many times has it crashed today?
<seanzer> all the time
<ootput> maddash: yes
<hepme> cli apps are way faster than gui ones too. i cp'd my files from my other partition and it went like 2000 times faster than using konquerer or nautilus
<Tann> brb
<maddash> ootput: no gnome, right? what's your panel app?
<seanzer> you can cp using a term window
<ootput> maddash: pypanel
<seanzer> or you could always ctrl alt f1
<Dasnipa`> hepme, im not against using console for most tasks... but there are many things that are a lot nicer to run in x
<hepme> well that's what i'm doing, i ctrL+F7 into kde when i really need to use a gui, but the reest of the time i'm trying to stay out of it
<ootput> maddash: fbpanel is another option
<maddash> ootput: what does "sudo ps -aux" say? I want to know openbox's mem footprint, but my laptop's not w/me...
<seanzer> uh
<ootput> of course, you can always run console apps in terminal emulators in X ;)
<seanzer> have you guys used top?
<surface> hepme, agree
<surface> for more cli or simple command line examples, you can check out http://lne.blogdns.com/lbe
<cafuego_> maddash: why would you run ps as root?
<ootput> best of both worlds
<hepme> i really have no clue why kde is crashign on me, i tried finding out, there was nothin to go on, it was a fresh install
<maddash> cafuego_, ootput: ah, sorry about the "sudo" - leave that out
<h3xis> god doesnt like you
<seanzer> cafuego_: usually X server is run as root?
<seanzer> o
<seanzer> openbox
<maddash> ootput: yeah, fbpanel's rather lightweight (in the spirit of openbox) - but it lacks the applets I need
<seanzer> lol
<seanzer> nvm
<hyphenated> hepme: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ootput> maddash: oh, then I doubt you'll like pypanel that much etiher
<maddash> cafuego_: been sudo-ing a lot today on my friend's comp
<cafuego_> seanzer: and?
<ootput> ;)
<cafuego_> sudo maddash: <heh>
<seanzer> cafuego_: i should sudo sudo sudo su
<JAyRULE> what virus scanners do you guys use?
<seanzer> i use windows defender
<h3xis> JAyRULE, are you serious
<hepme> surface ethat link isnt working
<h3xis> i have norton antivirus 2007 loaded into wine
<element43> how do I force programs to use Firefox instead of opera?
<h3xis> it hasnt caught a thing yet
<ootput> JAyRULE: clamav on mailservers
<sudo_maddash> ootput: so how much pmem is o-box using on your setup?
<JAyRULE> h3xis yes why wouldnt i be
<hyphenated> JAyRULE: antivirus scanners only make sense on mail server and fileserver setups
<h3xis> element43, in your gnome prefs there's something called "preferred applications" there's a browser section - change it there
<element43> h3xis, cheers
<seanzer> h3xis: thx m8
<hyphenated> JAyRULE: it's only because of windows that antivirus software is considered "normal" or "expected" on desktops
<h3xis> nyuk nyuk
<h3xis> spot of tea then?
<seanzer> i like this malware hype
<seanzer> why do people constantly fall for it
<goldfndr> people like to be scared/afraid
* sudo_maddash relinquishes his super powers
<JAyRULE> hyphenated so i wouldnt have to worry about that type of thing on linux systems, PERIOD?
<h3xis> maddash youre my hero.
<maddash> haha
<seanzer> one guy was asking me how to set up ipchains so he could block all traffic except for http
<seanzer> JAyRULE: if someone wants to get you, they'll get you
<h3xis> i like a man who can use sudo with the flick of the wrist
<ootput> maddash: 0.9% of my 1024MB apparently
<hyphenated> JAyRULE: you can still get hacked/rooted, but that's from worms, not viruses, and updates are generally available within 3 days of exploits being found
<seanzer> JAyRULE: a virus scanner doesn't do anything important if you're not like putting up popular websites like google
<seanzer> h3xis: what about setting up your ftp account before you take your test?
<h3xis> what?
<seanzer> h3xis: noothing
<h3xis> crazy bastards
<JAyRULE> i just want my system to be protected... because ive been hacked before... but that was on a windows machine
<seanzer> h3xis: did they have us use scp at nylf?
<h3xis> lmao
<h3xis> no.
<seanzer> haha
<American-Tech> damm no valid cabinets found
<maddash> ootput: whoa. just underr 10 mb.
<seanzer> you've been hacked?
<seanzer> tell me about it
<goldfndr> American-Tech: did you download this .exe from a public website?
<American-Tech> gatway
<American-Tech> gateway
<JAyRULE> you know what i mean...my system has been hacked
<maddash> goldfndr: "exe"? he's not linux-ing?
<surface> hepme, maybe for now, coz taiwan earthquake affected internet across india, that web server is at malaysia
<goldfndr> maddash: he's trying to "unzip" a ".exe" he downloaded
<h3xis> JAyRULE, what incriminating evidence has led you to such an accusation, sir?
<hepme> what's the diff between xorg and xfree86?
<h3xis> hepme, xfree is deprecated
<BHSPitMonkey> did someone overclock JAyRULE?
<goldfndr> hepme: licensing, among other things
<h3xis> someone stole his megahurtz
<BHSPitMonkey> or run an embedded linux OS on him?
<hepme> is there a linux troubleshooting guide that deals with most common problems
<BHSPitMonkey> maybe they casemodded him! though it's not much of a hack
<goldfndr> American-Tech: is "gateway" a public website?
<sivaji_2009>  ple tell me about linux troubleshooting
<seanzer> JAyRULE: i don't know what you mean, did someone physically access your computer and steal your files, then destroyed their trails so you didn't know for a while?
<maddash> goldfndr: LOL
<seanzer> JAyRULE: or was your mouse moving around and your internet slow?
<American-Tech> yes I had to download the wireless window driver
<h3xis> hepme, there's an ubuntu guide or something i think? might wanna check with google
<goldfndr> American-Tech: url?
<JAyRULE> hahh
<JAyRULE> you guys guys are hilarious
<h3xis> sweeet german botnets!
<maddash> uh oh
<h3xis> my FAVORITE
<maddash> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<h3xis> maddash SAVE ME
<American-Tech> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp
<ozzloy> weeee
<hyphenated> JAyRULE: in general, best practises for linux don't include installing antivirus or personal firewall software. it's just a matter of installing updates as they arrive.
* maddash eats 20 cans of spinach
<h3xis> American-Tech, give me a second and i'll get them for you
<American-Tech> notebook,mx 6448,XP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<sudo_maddash> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<sudo_maddash> damn ops
<seanzer> which i've been trying to do, but you keep distracting me
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
<sudo_maddash> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sudo_maddash> good god
<JAyRULE> i dont need to explain... all i just need to know how to have linux protected
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, make it stopppp
<seanzer> try messaging?
<seanzer> doesn't that have higher priority than channel
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: 404 - no spinach left. need more spinach
<hyphenated> JAyRULE: you're welcome to harden your system with a really strict iptables setup, and clamav for virus scanning, but it's probably only going to cause grief
<thed00d> jAyRULE: you should be pretty safe with linux as long as you don't make a username/password test/test
<seanzer> i want to see this your-freedom.de
<seanzer> hahaha
<hepme> i'm looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log but theres nothin that appears obivously as an error, just a lot of lines of stuff saying stuff. how can i tell which are the warning lines?
* h3xis invokes mv /etc/veges/spinach sudo_maddash
* sudo_maddash vomits from a violent E. coli infection
<ozzloy> it's slowing down!
<h3xis> awww :/
<h3xis> American-Tech, what's the file name
<goldfndr> American-Tech: the BCM40100.exe?
<American-Tech> yes that is the file
<ozzloy> the webcam is listed as supported.  i'd really appreciate any help actually getting pictures.  anyone?  0x08cb http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<goldfndr> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?ref=step&st=browse&platform=10022&model=10886&os=10406&type=10095 even
<sivaji_2009>  ple tell me about linux troubleshooting
<seanzer> doesn't exist
<surface> maddash, popeye?
<h3xis> sivaji_2009, like what
<sudo_maddash> surface: not anymore. was fed poisoned spinach.
<American-Tech> That is the file goldndr
<JAyRULE> interesting...
<seanzer> linux has troubleshooting?
<h3xis> shoot my trouble
<goldfndr> wtf? 76MB?!?!?!
<h3xis> in soviet russia linux troubleshoots you!
<sudo_maddash> LOL
<fotoflo> hmm i just tried running photoshop in wine and my comp freaked out
<JAyRULE> so, it's really just windows where people worry about protecting their pc.. what about macs?
<sudo_maddash> in soviet russia windows troubleshoots you! with .22!
<goldfndr> wtf does a wireless network driver need 76 MEGAbytes?
<h3xis> JAyRULE, it's the same with macs. theyre completely diff systems
<goldfndr> and that's compressed!
<fotoflo> theres a big gray window that wont close
<JAyRULE> i see
<PirateHead> in soviet russia, config files edit vi...
<seanzer> goldfndr: because it's a big giant packed driver set
<seanzer> they're too lazy to split it up for you
<fotoflo> err:shell:HCR_GetFolderAttributes HCR_GetFolderAttributes should be called for simple PIDL's only!
<fotoflo> whats that mean?
* h3xis sneezes all over #ubuntu
<American-Tech> I am sorry I don't have a anwer for that goldfndr
<goldfndr> lol, not your fault, American-Tech
<herat_soul> h3xis what happen?
<h3xis> American-Tech, you failure! that is unacceptable!
<h3xis> herat_soul, my lover!
<JAyRULE> too bad there are some programs that can only be run on windows, otherwise i'd cease using xp
<American-Tech> aye, that what she always says
<herat_soul> ohn h3xis what that?
<h3xis> herat_soul, good stuff :)
<sudo_maddash> jayrule: wine?
<Klick_> Hey all, can anyone help me out.  i want to flash my BIOS but i have no CDROM is there a way i can burn the .ISO file to a thumb drive?
<herat_soul> what good stuff? h3xis
<h3xis> herat_soul, your good stuff
<seanzer> Klick_: do you have a lighter?
<herat_soul> ? i can't understand h3xis
<h3xis> herat_soul, nevermind :(
<surface> Klick check out slax
<herat_soul> what for h3xis?
<goldfndr> American-Tech: did you already do an lspci like in http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation#Install_Windows_driver ?
<seanzer> Klick_: this is cool, you can mount the file to a drive on linux
<h3xis> herat_soul, you like tea?
<seanzer> and then copy the files to a thumb drive
<Klick_> surface, ive tried using myslax but it doesnt work cause the ISO isnt a slax distro
<seanzer> if it's bootable
<herat_soul> yes h3xis whY?
<h3xis> just curious. i do too ^^
<fotoflo> ok ive installed wine and ive decided i like beer better
<fotoflo> wine wont run photoshop or word
<Klick_> seanzer, what filesystem should i use?
<American-Tech> No I have not
<goldfndr> codeweavers wine?
<seanzer> winfs
<h3xis> hahaha
<seanzer> :)
<h3xis> i saw that coming
<goldfndr> American-Tech: you really ought to
<American-Tech> not sure what you mean
<seanzer> auto i suppose
<seanzer> man mount
<Klick_> seanzer, what filesystem should i have on the thumb drive so it will boot the bios flash image off it instead of treating it like a normal data thumb drive
<seanzer> Klick_: no clue, i've never tried to boot off a thumb drive
<h3xis> Klick_, if youre burning it as an ISO it wont matter
<seanzer> he can't apparently
<h3xis> no
<h3xis> i mean
<seanzer> oh i know
<goldfndr> American-Tech: you still have a shell open?
<seanzer> haha
<seanzer> wait
<h3xis> "burning" the image
<h3xis> onto the drive
<seanzer> i got this
<American-Tech> yes
<devilsadvocate> can someone tell me the hardware requirements of running windows on vnc?
<seanzer> hold on, i got an idea, you can do this through grub maybe
<Klick_> h3xis,  right i have a .ISO file and I want to put the image on the thumb drive so i can boot off it, im thinking i need to use mkisofs or something
<goldfndr> enter the command: lspci | grep -i broad
<seanzer> what computer you have?
<goldfndr> see if it finds a Broadcom wireless controller
<seanzer> holy shit
<seanzer> that was a close one
<Klick_> seanzer, alienware 51m
<h3xis> goldfndr, it's usually bcm
<jpiccolo> ok so i installed dmraid but i still cant see my controller
<goldfndr> oh, right, duh
<American-Tech> Ok how do I do that in the shell?
<PirateHead> does anybody here use Ubuntu on a reasonably high-end laptop?
<h3xis> American-Tech, what are you trying to do? i havent been following along
<h3xis> PirateHead, i used to
<PirateHead> I'm looking for suggestions
<American-Tech> Trying to install wireless driver
<h3xis> PirateHead, 1.83ghz core duo, 1gb ram
<surface> PirateHead, define high-end
<American-Tech> using ndiswrapper
<h3xis> American-Tech, alright, are you trying to find the chipset?
<American-Tech> but the driver is in exe
<American-Tech> and i need the inf
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: is that a thinkpad?
<h3xis> yes
<h3xis> it is.
<h3xis> t60
<h3xis> REPRESENTIN.
<PirateHead> h3xis has the idea - I want something with at least 2gb of ram, a dual-core processor if possible, etc
<h3xis> American-Tech, is it the one you showed us on that gateway site?
<American-Tech> yes
<PirateHead> I do virtualization stuff a lot, and i'm getting sick of running with only 1gb of RAM
<n-rated> I trying to complie ndsiwrapper on kubuntu but I getting errors about failed includes, can anyone help with that?
<h3xis> American-Tech, give me a second and i'll extract the stuff for you
<fotoflo> has anyone used wine with photoshop and/or word?
<h3xis> n-rated do you have your kernel head files installed?
<devilsadvocate> fotoflo, try OpenOffice.org/ Writer
<n-rated> I just did the default install
<n-rated> How do I install them?
<h3xis> n-rated you need the header files
<fotoflo> devilsadvocate, thanks, have that
<American-Tech> I tried to it says no valid cabinets found when I tried using cabextract
<devilsadvocate> fotoflo, you can also try Gimp for photo editing
<n-rated> where do I get them?
<fotoflo> i can try lots of things
<fotoflo> but I want photoshop and word
<goldfndr> American-Tech: if you "unzip" the BCM40100.EXE you'll get a file
<h3xis> do uname -r first n-rated and note the kernel version. then do apt-cache search kernel-headers and match it up with your version and install them
<goldfndr> (two actually)
<fotoflo> i have both of those and they arent sufficient
<goldfndr> and then cabextract might work on the WHQL file
<jpiccolo> i cant burn a cd while booted into the live cd can i
<American-Tech> ok I try that
<goldfndr> I need to add another repository to my /etc/apt/sources.list - security.ubuntu just isn't enough
<PirateHead> fotoflo - not sufficient how?
<PirateHead> sorry I can't help with wine, but those are two pretty heavy apps
<PirateHead> photoshop especially probably wouldn't be too responsive under wine
<American-Tech> what a good program for unziping files on ubuntu?
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: you lenovo traitor.
<Tuxiscool> Does anyone know why the cursor changes between OpenGL apps and others?
<PirateHead> but there are alternatives of varying quality, depending on what your specific needs are
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, what?!
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: haha your laptop isn't styled in the original thinkpad fashion.
<fotoflo> PirateHead, not sufficient because i dont like using them
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, :<
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: what's that little protruding thingy on the right of the lcd?
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, i have no "protruding thingy"
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: forgive me for my jingoism, I'm using a t43
<h3xis> ahhh
<BHSPitMonkey> American-Tech, file-roller is the default one used...
<PirateHead> fotoflo, if you want an exact duplicate of the user interface you're probably out of luck
<sudo_maddash> http://www.thinkwiki.org/images/8/8e/ThinkPadT60.jpg
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: http://www.thinkwiki.org/images/8/8e/ThinkPadT60.jpg
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, yes
<fotoflo> PirateHead, thats why i installed wine
<PirateHead> I suggest using OSX, if you want to move away from windows but still use photoshop and office.
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, although that bar sticking out on the right side is not there. that is an old model
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: lower right side of the lcd panel...
<fotoflo> i dont want a duplicate
<n-rated> I will reboot into kubuntu and be back soon
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, that is where the older models had the wlan antenna
<fotoflo> PirateHead, i want the original
<Skiz> crossover office is also an option
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, now they are integraded into the lcd
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: oh, so does it look more like this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/images/1/1c/ThinkpadT43P.JPG
<h3xis> yes
<fotoflo> PirateHead, i paid good money for it!
<h3xis> that's exactly it
<PirateHead> fotoflo, I don't think wine supports those apps yet. I would love to be corrected, but I think the work is still in progress
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: but you've got a windows key somewhere, right?
<h3xis> yes
<fotoflo> PirateHead, the cd cost $1.20 at the market!
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, there are no colors on the click buttons
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, and the buttons above the keyboard are more "modernized"
<goldfndr> American-Tech: have you tried typing "lspci" yet?
<PirateHead> I hear you fotoflo, I believe it is a technical limitation at present.
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, it's now called "think vantage" instead of "access ibm"
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: ....windows key....
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, yes?
<American-Tech> cabextract opened the second exe file after I unzipped
<fotoflo> ok
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, it's in between alt and ctrl
<Tuxiscool> Noone?
<h3xis> on the left side
<h3xis> it's small
<fotoflo> PirateHead, ok thanks
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: yeah, I noticed the alt button has been relegated to qwertyuiop status
<ozzloy> h3xis: it's a "super" key
<gaten> anyone know of a windows mobile vnc client that supports tunneling over ssh?
<h3xis> ozzloy, yes
<h3xis> American-Tech, if you wait, this driver is almost done downloading. i'll extract it in windows for you and host it somewhere ;)
<PirateHead> welcome, fotoflo. I'm not a wine expert, do a search in wine mailing lists if you want to try some cvs stuff maybe
<sudo_maddash> h3xis: are you running some default install of dapper w/gnome? how fast is it?
<h3xis> sudo_maddash, im running debian
<ozzloy> i have a webcam product id 0x08cb listed as supported on this page, how do i get it working? http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<American-Tech> I got it h3xis
<h3xis> alright
<h3xis> you sure?
<American-Tech> Yes, I had to extract from download exe file to get the next exe file which cabextact unpacked
<h3xis> alright, good deal
<goldfndr> used unzip then cabextract, actually
<sudo_maddash> ozzloy: did you install the appropriate drivers?
<American-Tech> Ya but nothing happend when I tried to install the driver
<American-Tech> sigh
<goldfndr> American-Tech: have you tried typing "lspci" yet?
<n-rated> Ok I did uname -r and ther kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic so now to work out where I download the header files
<h3xis> n-rated, i think you need linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic then
<American-Tech> how do I try that gold?
<goldfndr> you still have a shell open?
<goldfndr> if so, just type "lspci" within, then strike the Enter key.
<Rob-West> im removing gnome
* n-rated googles it
<Rob-West> brb
<fotoflo> Anyone know how to use SCIM ?
<n-rated> I suppose the tar.gz file at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/linux-source-2.6.17 will work?
<h3xis> n-rated, it's in the official repo :P
<h3xis> n-rated, hold on, what release are you on? edgy?
<n-rated> 6.10
<h3xis> yeah
<h3xis> okay
<h3xis> do thi
<h3xis> this
<h3xis> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<n-rated> Will that work with no internet conection in kubuntu?
<h3xis> >.< forgot about that. i thought you were on wired ethernet
<h3xis> im not sure if it's on the cd
<n-rated> I am trying to get my wireless card to work
<h3xis> yeah :/
<h3xis> do you have a flash drive?
<American-Tech> me to
<h3xis> you could download it from the internet
<n-rated> yep
<h3xis> and then transfer it
<n-rated> that is what I been doing with things like the ndsiwrapper source
<h3xis> did you compile ndiswrapper from source?
<h3xis> or install it from .deb?
<n-rated> nope, I need the header files
<h3xis> alright, i remember
<h3xis> okay
<n-rated> so I am downloading this
<h3xis> get this
<h3xis> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<h3xis> save it to your flash drive
<h3xis> then take it to the computer
<h3xis> and install it
<h3xis> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers*
<h3xis> when you are in the directory of it
<Dark_Nexus> i686-smp kernel image has been replaced by the 686 generic image?
<n-rated> ok, thanks
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, i assume. smp is built into 2.6.17+ i think?
<Dark_Nexus> oh, i wasn't aware it was being integrated into the kernel in generic
<goldfndr> American-Tech: have you tried typing "lspci" yet?
<n-rated> Ok rebooting back to kubuntu, hopefull to never some back to windows
<h3xis> haha
<Dark_Nexus> how does generic pull that off then?
<Dark_Nexus> it's the same package for everyone right?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, i think
<Dark_Nexus> wouldn't smp enabled on a linux image running on a machine that didn't have dual cores or hyper threading crash?
<Bhaskar> when i delete the files from pen drive, it seems to be deleted but while checking from windows, it show the .traced file there what is the probem in Ubuntu
<American-Tech> one sec goldfndr got a phone call
<n-rated> it is not funny, the installation of XP i have is half broken, and I only formated a month ago
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, it might be a module
<goldfndr> American-Tech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1908100 says BCM4311, hopefully that helps, but "lspci" would be best.
<Dark_Nexus> another question, this time concerning irc, how you directing that message towards me?
<unikon> i have a question what is allowed in ubuntu-offtopic but not allowed in here
<h3xis> American-Tech, lspci | grep bcm
<h3xis> unikon, dont worry about it
<Bhaskar> who can say the USB system in Ubuntu
<n-rated> an I need to some how comple Firefox for my extensions
<n-rated> brb
<PirateHead> unikon, ubuntu-offtopic is where the trolls hang out
<Dark_Nexus> i am not sure if you are actually directing it towars me syntactically, but your name appears yellow-gold when you say my name
<Dark_Nexus> is there a command to do that?
<Bhaskar> i need help about file deletion from USB in ubuntu
<Dark_Nexus> or must you just mention their name?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, no, it's highlighting. it get your attention
<unikon>  i appologize for asking a stupid question lol
<h3xis> if anyone says your name it does it
<Dark_Nexus> ah ok, that's what i figured
<fotoflo> where does linux store most programs? like firefox for example?
<PirateHead> this room is usually not as hardass about on-topic vs off-topic as, for example ##php
<h3xis> fotoflo, /usr/bin is where it stores the binaries
<Dark_Nexus> h3xis: i am assuming there is something that detects which modules to load on boot?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, i think so
<tyme-> anyone know why i get err2 when trying to install ubuntu?
<fotoflo> h3xis: where does it store the bookmarks?
<tyme-> it loads vmlinux / initrd.gz very slowly then reboots or crashes witherr2
<goldfndr> fotoflo: try "dpkg -L pkgname" (e.g. dpkg -L firefox)
<h3xis> fotoflo, check ~/.firefox
<cypher1> Bhaskar please ask your question, someone will answer it
<Dark_Nexus> i know that the new edgy version uses an alternative to initrd, but for some reaosn, i didn't get it in the upgrade, any reason why?
<h3xis> there are a number of directories and in there is one called "profiles" or something
<fotoflo> goldfndr, thanks
<fotoflo> h3xis, thanks
<h3xis> fotoflo, yeah just dig around. it's called bookmarks. if need be, run sudo updatedb; locate bookmarks.html
<cypher1> Dark_Nexus from what did you upgrade to edgy ?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, not that i know of
<Dark_Nexus> from dapper
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, as far as i can tell you probably dont need an initrd
<h3xis> so i wouldnt worry about it :P
<Bhaskar> cypher1: i found problem in Ubuntu system ,when i delete the files from pen drive, it seems to be deleted but while checking from windows, it show the .traced file there what is the probem in Ubuntu
<PirateHead> did the update produce any error logs?
<h3xis> Bhaskar, you didnt umount it did you?
<Dark_Nexus> Bhaskar: are you making sure to unmount the usb drive after you deleted?
<Dark_Nexus> h3xis: i thought you HAD to have an initrd
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, nope
<h3xis> im not running one
<cypher1> Dark_Nexus i think we have initramfs
<hackel> Can anyone explain how I could be getting "no route to host" errors for the same IP on different ports?  Wouldn't some router in between have to be explicitly blocking that traffic?
<goldfndr> Dark_Nexus: if the kernel has support for all devices you're using, you shouldn't need an initrd
<Dark_Nexus> h3xis: well not specifically initrd, but some sort of initialization program, right?
<tyme-> anyone know why i get err2 when trying to install ubuntu?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, i cant remember how it works, but i think so
<tyme-> ubuntu 6.10 i386
<h3xis> tyme-, what is err2?
<Bhaskar> h3xis: i simply rightclick and eject USB
<tyme-> some error.
<h3xis> Bhaskar, try doing it through command line
<tyme-> it either reboots after loading vmlinuz / initrd.gz or crashes with that error
<sandy16> can any body suggest me, some typing tutors
<h3xis> sandy16, irc ;P
<tyme-> it takes a LONG time to load vmlinuz/initrd -- about 6 minutes
<h3xis> tyme-, bad disc?
<PirateHead> tyme- did you try reformatting and reinstalling?
<tyme-> im switching from suse
<tyme-> it wont let me get to any screen other than "install / check cd" etc
<sandy16> h3xis, that meant for?
<h3xis> sandy16, this is IRC
<superflyer> hi there.. well does anyone knows why i can't use my Alt key? I've tried configuring the keyboard settings, but no luck...
<h3xis> tyme-, what happens when you "check cd"?
<Bhaskar> h3xis:i have redhat ,Xp and Ubuntu, while booting Redhat not appear in option while booting, what is the problem?
<tyme-> after loading vmlinuz/initrd it reboots
<chable> hi
<h3xis> Bhaskar, it's not in your boot loader. you should edit it so that it is
<fotoflo> well i have a bunch of bookmarks and a bunch of custom favicons on my windows firefox
<PirateHead> hi chable
<fotoflo> is there a good way to transfer them all?
<chable> anyone knows that if i run a dual core cpu , and i installed ubuntu edgy server , do i need to install linux-smp-686 ?
<h3xis> tyme-, redownload the ISO. might be a bad install
<tyme-> fotoflo, an online bookmark keeping site
<h3xis> chable, you dont.
<tyme-> like google
<chable> thank you .
<Dark_Nexus> wouldn't it be unwise to remove your initialization program?
<tyme-> i just download / burned it an hour ago
<Bhaskar> h3xix:how can i get?
<fotoflo> is there one that manages the favicons too?
<h3xis> Bhaskar, are you using grub?
<PirateHead> fotoflo, hate to say, but this might not be the greatest place to ask that question
<chable> im gone now , HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone
<chable> have fun on New Year`s Eve :)
<PirateHead> fotoflo - you would get the best answer from a post (or an archive search) to a mozilla mailing list
<chable> im goin to a cabin
<tyme-> bye chable
<h3xis> hahaha
<h3xis> a cabin
<h3xis> just A cabin?
<chable> or how do they call
<chable> the mountain wood house
<fotoflo> PirateHead, ok
<Bhaskar> h3xix:ya
<h3xis> Bhaskar, it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fotoflo> ill look around the mozilla forums
<tyme-> h3xis i downloaded the iso tonight from a ubuntu mirror
<Dark_Nexus> goldfndr: wouldn't it be unwise to remove an init program?
<chable> there are like 5 chicks waiting haha
<PirateHead> fotoflo - somebody has probably come up with a migration kit at some point, it may be unpolished or unfinished but it might give you a start
<h3xis> tyme-, maybe it didnt burn well. i'm just throwing it out as a possibility. it does happen
<tyme-> meh. my last cdr =\
<Bhaskar> h3xix:/boot/grub/menu.lst, adding option in this file ??
<h3xis> Bhaskar, yes. look at the other entries and add redhat accordingly
<fotoflo> PirateHead, ok, heres a question that i can ask here: ive just mounted a Fat32 partition - how do i make it read/write, and how to i create an alias across partitions?
<Bhaskar> h3xis: thanks
<h3xis> :)
<Dark_Nexus> what would be the benefit of removing an initilization program like initrd?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, initrd is for if you have a ramdisk, i think
<hepme> which apt command do i use to get a description about a certain package before i download it?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, if you dont have a ramdisk there is no point in having it
<tyme-> hmm.. so since i dont have anymore cdrs until i can go pick some up, is there a way i can boot from a mounted iso?
<h3xis> hepme, apt-cache search packagename
<Bhaskar> h3xix: while partitioning harddisk, i simply linux-swap and / in ubuntu, this is the way of installation of ubunty????
<tumbleweed> hepme: or aptitude show <package name>
<hepme> i mean  long description
<h3xis> Bhaskar, as far as i know, yes
<Dark_Nexus> h3xis: i was under the impression it was required for booting
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, it is in debian
<tumbleweed> hepme: show
<h3xis> sarge
<h3xis> "Stable"
<tumbleweed> hepme: search lists packages
<hepme> aptitude worked
<American-Tech> Ok this is where I am at. I got the driver installed in nsdiswrapper Should I click configure network know?
<tyme-> hmm.. so since i dont have anymore cdrs until i can go pick some up, is there a way i can boot from a mounted iso?
<h3xis> tyme-, i dont think so
<h3xis> tyme-, check google
<Dark_Nexus> h3xis: can you recommend a reference on initrd so that i can better understand it?
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, yeah give me a second
<tyme-> i've googled before, came up with ways to mount iso's :P
<Bhaskar> h3xix: can i /boot,swap,/var,/,/home etc in separate hda??
<hyphenated> tyme-: no, to do that you'd kinda already need an operating system booted :-)
<h3xis> Dark_Nexus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<Dark_Nexus> h3xis: lol, the obvious, thanks :)
<tyme-> rawr. ubuntu will have to wait =[
<hyphenated> tyme-: hunt around and check if any of the discs are CD-RW
<h3xis> Bhaskar, swap, you can, home you can, not sure about /var
<tyme-> </3 suse =[
<PirateHead> tyme-you would need to have an OS running to "mount" an ISO, so you couldn't really boot from it at that point
<tyme-> nah no cd-rw's
<PirateHead> tyme- do you mean boot a VM from mounted ISO?
<tyme-> boot ubuntu install from mounted ISO
<PirateHead> are you currently running Suse?
<tyme-> yup
<Bhaskar> h3xix, but i could not get success these in separately??
<PirateHead> is that what you said earlier?
<tyme-> i dont think i mentioned it before.. no
<PirateHead> and are you trying to boot on your hardware, or on a VM?
<h3xis> Bhaskar, i dont know :/
<tyme-> uhh.. im not sure.. im a linux newbie obviously =P
<tyme-> i cant figure out what's wrong though, im browsing the disc now and everythings being read
<PirateHead> do you have QEMU installed as part of your current Suse desktop?
<tyme-> no
<PirateHead> if you could boot as a VM, it would rule out data corruption on the CD
<PirateHead> and would point the finger at your hardware
<PirateHead> or vice versa
<tyme-> uhm not sure how to do that
<PirateHead> are you familiar with the command line?
<PirateHead> QEMU is easy to use, as long as you don't require a gui
<tyme-> yea
<Bhaskar> h3xix: ubuntu support rpm package or not??
<h3xis> no
<tyme-> apt installing qemu now
<PirateHead> bhaskar: supports deb
<lupine_85> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tyme-> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<American-Tech> Ok I just installed wireless drivers with ndswrapper. Where do I go from there?
<PirateHead> if there's something available in the RPM repository that isn't in the deb, then the debian team should probably know about it =P
<hepme> how can i hear a .pls file from the command line? (not using an X graphical tool)
<hepme> mpg321 doesn't seem capable
<PirateHead> does play work?
<tyme-> PirateHead, do i use qemu ubuntu.iso ?
<tyme-> or /?
<tyme-> ??*
<PirateHead> tyme- i would suggest something like
<PirateHead> well, first use qemu-img to create hda.img
<PirateHead> qemu -hda hda.img -cdrom ubuntu.iso -boot d
<PirateHead> otta do 'er
<h3xis> American-Tech, run sudo iwconfig
<h3xis> see any wireless interfaces?
<PirateHead> I friggin hate wireless
<American-Tech> ack
<PirateHead> getting it configured is the least fun part of installation
<Rookie_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h3xis> wireless on linux is still a bitch
<American-Tech> no wireless extensions
<h3xis> hm American-Tech guess it didnt work :/
<Rookie_> !easycam2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<American-Tech> nope
<h3xis> do you have a wireless LED?
<tyme-> PirateHead, what to use as base image for qemu-img
<American-Tech> install under nsdrwapper
<American-Tech> that make a difference here
<PirateHead> no base image
<PirateHead> that's for if you want to backup an image or something
<h3xis> American-Tech, did you build from source or apt-get?
<American-Tech> neither
<American-Tech> I installed ndswrapper
<h3xis> right
<h3xis> how
<American-Tech> installed wirless driver
<h3xis> from source or apt-get?
<tyme-> cant figure out what command options to run with qemu-img
<American-Tech> source
<h3xis> and you have the header files installed?
<PirateHead> I forget exactly how the qemu-img invocation goes
<PirateHead> but it should be something like
<American-Tech> no sure what you mean h3xisa
<PirateHead> qemu-img create -f qcow hda.img 3G
<h3xis> American-Tech, in order to use ndiswrapper you need to have the linux header files installed
<Lattyware> Hey all, what would be fastest to run for speed: vmware, qemu, kqemu
<Lattyware> ?
<American-Tech> ok how do I get them?
<tyme-> that worked
<h3xis> American-Tech, do uname -r
<PirateHead> Lattyware - qemu is right out, kqemu id strictly faster
<h3xis> whutchu get back
<PirateHead> lattyware- VMware offers more features, customer support, etc
<Lattyware> I don't really need the features all that much - I run a Single Core, 32bit, Socket A Semperon which runs at 1.6ghz.
<PirateHead> lattyware- kqemu is a closed-source kernel extension to QEMU, which is open-source
<tyme-> hmm
<Lattyware> OK, thanks.
<American-Tech> ok I put in uname -r  just gave me 2.6.17.10 generic
<tyme-> the window it opens for qemu loads the vmlinuz/initrd.gz quick
<PirateHead> lattyware- all depends on your needs. if you like to hack things out and want to use something that's easy and free, go kqemu. if you need mroe features, support, etc, go vmware
<h3xis> American-Tech, okay, does the computer youre trying to get wireless on have a wired ethernet connection?
<PirateHead> they are both fast
<tyme-> hard as hell to read cause its transparent though :P
<Lattyware> OK, thank you.
<lupine_85> I'm trying to migrate my system to lvm but i'm having some trouble getting a sane boot. anyone got any experiencee with this?
<American-Tech> yes
<h3xis> American-Tech, cool. okay so do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<PirateHead> tyme - is it having an easier time booting?
<lupine_85> my /boot is on a non-LVM partition but it looks like the initrd isn't generating the device nodes for the root= fs
<American-Tech> ok give one sec
<tyme-> yea it actually boots
<tyme-> but doesnt go into install cause theres some other errors
<tyme-> most likely cause im emulating it
<tyme-> it stays on the progress screen
<tyme-> not 'frozen' but it wont go to any other
<PirateHead> hmm, probably not worth troubleshooting
<PirateHead> because if it got past the part where it's freezing on your hardware
<PirateHead> then there might be a problem with your hardware
<PirateHead> on the other hand, if suse is working fine, that makes things wierd
<tyme-> it doesnt freeze when booting from cdrom
<tyme-> it just reboots after loading vmlinuz / initrd
<tyme-> but it takes a long time to load those
<PirateHead> right, that's what I meant by freeze
<PirateHead> wrong choice of words
<PirateHead> more like you were getting stuck
<PirateHead> are you trying to boot from livecd, or are you trying to install to hard drive?
<American-Tech> could not find package
<tyme-> install to harddrive
<h3xis> American-Tech, do you have the security repo in your sources.list?
<tyme-> its gotta be the cd
<Bhaskar> h3xis:where can i find free Ubuntu book
<tyme-> im trying to copy files from the cd and its taking a long time
<PirateHead> well, no brilliant ideas come to mind
<h3xis> Bhaskar, no idea haha
<rolnxyz> does anybody use beagle desktop search
<PirateHead> yeah, that might mean trouble
<tyme-> 6 hours to copy initrd.gz :/
<tyme-> lol
<PirateHead> ooh
<PirateHead> yeah, that might mean something
<American-Tech> I don't think so.
<American-Tech> How do I add
<ademan> where might i grab the palette for the ubuntu logo?  I could have sworn there was a package for it or it came with the GIMP in dapper
<Tajmox> How do I enable my TV-Out?  I'm using ATI
<cowbud> Tajmox: have you checked google?
<Tajmox> yes
<PirateHead> did you get the cd from somewhere, or did you download iso and burn it?
<cowbud> Tajmox: and how did that go?
<Tajmox> badly
<h3xis> American-Tech, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list as root and add deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and save it then re-run that command
<tyme-> downloaded and burned
<cowbud> so if I google ati tv-out linux im not going to find anything?
<cowbud> tajmox: so if I google ati tv-out linux im not going to find anything?
<Tajmox> I even fouond a thread relating to my exact computer
<Tajmox> but nobody had a solution
<ademan> Tajmox: it's going to be a hellish trip into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyme-> www.google.com/linux
<Tajmox> ademan i'd imagine
<ademan> basically what you have to do
<American-Tech> ok
<ademan> is duplicated your device and your screen entries
<ademan> then you give them an identifier number (0 and 1)  and then restart X
<Tajmox> i can do that
<ademan> unfortunately i don't have a dual head xorg.conf at the moment, lemme dig one up
<Tajmox> thanks, that helps a lot more than "google.com"
<ademan> googling "dual head" will help a lot too
<ademan> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<ademan> maybe
<Tajmox> thats the keyword i need thanks
<Tajmox> i was searching "tv out"
<Tajmox> not dual display
<ademan> yeah, hope that helps
<Tajmox> helps much thanks
<h3xis> American-Tech, get it?
<elljay> is there a ubuntu release for the intel mac?  or will a standard build install?
<Boknoy> having trouble adding a static route..i've never played with routing tables, so i'm not even sure where to begin..google's showing me 10 million different ways on 10 million different systems
<h3xis> elljay, i think the x86 install works
<PirateHead> isn't the intel mac just another x86 platform?
<h3xis> yeah
<Tajmox> yes it should be compatible
<elljay> yeah.. it's just another platform.. but i have the bluetooth imac.. so i wasnt sure if the keyboard/mouse would work
<Bhaskar> h3xix: how can mount NTFS from ubuntu for read & writr data
<PirateHead> I'm tempted to buy a MacBook Pro and put Edgy on it
<American-Tech> Sorry the package is not there
<Tajmox> Bhaskar: writing to your main Windows XP partition will screw up your windows and will not start.
<elljay> ntfs write is buggy at best.. avoid it
<elljay> make a small fat32 partition for moving files back and forth
<h3xis> American-Tech, search http://packages.ubuntu.com for it and install the deb manually from there
<elljay> or get a usb thumb drive
<Tajmox> elljay : even better, ext2
<h3xis> aw no journaling love?
<hepme> how can i enable my mouse in virtual console mode?
<Tajmox> American-Tech what package you looking for
<h3xis> Tajmox, linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<elljay> hepme; start gpm
<Tajmox> is that a backport
<American-Tech> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.17%2Flinux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb&md5sum=ec2770850d4038d804419540d10a3663&arch=i386&type=security
<American-Tech> Not sure what to do from this point
<hepme> elljay:  i dont seem to how have gpm... how can i do it?
<iLLf8d> night all
<Tajmox> American-Tech download the .deb file and double click it to install
<h3xis> American-Tech, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<American-Tech> ok is says I already have the same version already installed. Should I reinstall or forget?
<h3xis> forget it if it's already installed
<h3xis> hm
<h3xis> and i assume you did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<American-Tech> no
<h3xis> o.o
<h3xis> okay first off
<cyphase> this damn hard drive..
<h3xis> did you load the inf?
<h3xis> you did that right?
<cyphase> i can see the data when i cat /dev/hdf1..
<cyphase> but i can't extract it
<Bhaskar> h3xis: adding Nepali locale in ubuntu?
<h3xis> Bhaskar, what?
<American-Tech> yes I installed the driver from the gui interface. It said hardware was present after I installed
<h3xis> okay
<h3xis> American-Tech, run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<h3xis> any luck?
<American-Tech> did nothing
<Bhaskar> h3xix: adding locale?
<h3xis> you mean, it returned nothing?
<American-Tech> yes
<h3xis> Bhaskar, why are you wanting to add a locale
<h3xis> American-Tech, that is good. now run sudo iwconfig
<h3xis> American-Tech, see anything?
<American-Tech> yes it returned this
<American-Tech> lo no wirless exttension
<h3xis> and...
<American-Tech> ettho no wirless ext
<h3xis> and...
<American-Tech> eth1 ieee 802./b/g
<h3xis> eee that's it!
<h3xis> okay
<h3xis> now youre in kubuntu arent you?
<American-Tech> ok
<American-Tech> ubuntu
<h3xis> oh good, in gnome then?
<American-Tech> yes
<h3xis> ahhh okay
<h3xis> in your system tray
<h3xis> area
<h3xis> do you see where you can change your connection?
<h3xis> it's called network manager
<American-Tech> I have networking and network tools
<h3xis> no no no
<h3xis> in your system tray
<h3xis> where all your icons are
<h3xis> and stuff
<h3xis> right now it should look like an ethernet end
<h3xis> and it should say you are connected to a wired connection
<Bhaskar> h3xix: i want to input from Nepali language
<h3xis> when you hover your mouse over it
<h3xis> Bhaskar, i dont know :/
<darth_chatri> i am not being able to mount smbfs in ubuntu 5.10
<darth_chatri> i have a server installation
<h3xis> darth_chatri, no command found or what?
<darth_chatri> mount: wrong fs type ...
<fredl> anybody else having problems with azureus coredumping?
<h3xis> darth_chatri, sudo apt-get install samba
<American-Tech> Shows my network connection as etho
<Bhaskar> h3xix"where r u from
<h3xis> American-Tech, okay, you need to change it
<h3xis> Bhaskar, usa
<darth_chatri> smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<American-Tech> eth1 not listed
<h3xis> American-Tech, click on it
<h3xis> it should show your AP
<h3xis> under Wireless
<darth_chatri> h3xis: tried installing samba, didnt work
<h3xis> American-Tech, ah i just read what you said
<h3xis> darth_chatri, not sure then
<h3xis> American-Tech, in terminal try sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Bhaskar> h3xix:configurating SAMBA for XP and Ubuntu??
<h3xis> Bhaskar, what about it
<American-Tech> interface does not support scanning
<Bhaskar> h3xis: how samba configure ?
<h3xis> American-Tech, sudo iwconfig eth1 Managed
<h3xis> Bhaskar, it's in a conf file, i cant remember where. maybe /usr/share/samba/smb.conf?
<Bhaskar> h3xis: what is the procedure to configure samba ?
<American-Tech> un recognised wirless request "Manged"
<jpiccolo> can anyone please help with dmraid
<h3xis> American-Tech, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <NAME_OF_YOUR_AP>
<American-Tech> Name Of AP?
<h3xis> yeah, the name of your access point
<h3xis> the essid
<h3xis> Bhaskar, it tells you in the file
<darth_chatri> h3xis: a command called smbmount should ideally be installed right?
<h3xis> yes
<darth_chatri> its missing for some reason
<h3xis> install it :P
<darth_chatri> which package does it belong to?
<h3xis> do apt-cache search smbmount
<h3xis> that'll tell you
<jpiccolo> can anyone please help with dmraid, my controller is not showing up in /dev/mapper
<darth_chatri> nothing
<h3xis> darth_chatri, apt-cache search smbfs
<American-Tech> when I did sudo iwconfig is said essid:off
<h3xis> arggg
<h3xis> okay
<h3xis> hm
<h3xis> American-Tech, try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<American-Tech> no such file or directory
<h3xis> o.o.
<hepme> lol
<h3xis> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<h3xis> doesnt work?
<American-Tech> Thanks for all the help by the way
<h3xis> haha
<American-Tech> No but sudo ifconfig eth1  works
<h3xis> what did it do?
<h3xis> oh nm
<h3xis> okay
<h3xis> try
<American-Tech> Returnd
<h3xis> dhclient eth1
<bulmer> sudo ifup eth1
<American-Tech> link encap:ethernet
<h3xis> try what bulmer said
<ernz> cowbud: you here?
<Bhaskar> h3xis:how can be Ubuntu removed from harddisk
<h3xis> Bhaskar, overwrite it with something else
<h3xis> n-rated any luck?
<n-rated> nope
<h3xis> :<
<n-rated> After install what you said with no errors it sill would not compile
<h3xis> :/
<n-rated> still said the files were missing
<Bhaskar> h3xix: i have XP and ubunto, i want to remove ubunt, how it possible ?
<MAKAVELI9> i can telnet into my router from windows(cmd.ex) and the router responds to the commands .. but in linux using telnet , i can login, but there is no response to the commads i enter
<MAKAVELI9> is this some sort of telnet emulation issue ?
<h3xis> Bhaskar, you have to overwrite it with something else
<n-rated> I think I going to have to download all the header files unless I can download a compiled verion of it
<MAKAVELI9> if i press the Up key to look at the previous history of commands, those can be executed
<h3xis> American-Tech, ?
<h3xis> n-rated
<h3xis> do make clean
<h3xis> then make again
<Lattyware> Hey all
<n-rated> h3xis, I would be wasteing my time looking for a complied version right?
<h3xis> yeah, pretty much
<h3xis> there's a bug in the ndiswraper binary
<Lattyware> mplayer appears to have uninstalled itself, and now I cannot reinstall the package
<darth_chatri> h3xis: damn, it was in universe :-S
<American-Tech> I did this
<h3xis> Lattyware, why not
<American-Tech> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <NAME_OF_YOUR_AP>
<h3xis> darth_chatri, heh
<American-Tech> and it returned nothing
<Lattyware> It gives me the error: Package mplayer has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Bhaskar> h3xis:where can i get Ubuntu 6.10 CD in free of cost?
<h3xis> American-Tech, did you type in the name of your access point?
<n-rated> Do you think I would have to download thoes header files to say compile Firefox?
<nIRVn> greetings
<American-Tech> I put the essid name
<h3xis> Bhaskar, download it?
<American-Tech> i put in exactly this
<h3xis> American-Tech, okay, now run sudo ifup eth1
<Lattyware> Any ideas?
<American-Tech> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid wirless
<h3xis> n-rated, i dont think so
<Lattyware> It also happens with the gtkpod-aac package
<Bhaskar> h3xis:i have low bandwidth?
<h3xis> Bhaskar, the ubuntu site gives them out for free
<h3xis> check on their
<h3xis> there*
<American-Tech> says already confiqured
<h3xis> okay
<hepme> i installed gpm and then i ran 'gpm start' but i still dont see my mouse in the console. do i have to reboot for it to work?
<h3xis> American-Tech, try dhclient eth1
<h3xis> sudo dhclient eth1*
<h3xis> hepme, maybe?
<nIRVn> hrm, recently ubuntu started handling my unicode text quite strangely, would it be possible to receive some advise here?
<h3xis> nIRVn, possibly
<hepme> or does gpm not work with trackballs?
<American-Tech> Got permision denied
<h3xis> American-Tech, did you do it as root?
<h3xis> hepme, linux sees a trackball as a regular ps2 mouse so that isnt the issue
<h3xis> try restarting
<luisjose> I need a good VoIP client (sip or iax)
<Lattyware> h3xis: Nah, they only give out 6.06
<h3xis> ah
<hepme> k
<luisjose> Any suggestion?
<Lattyware> To get 6.10 you have to download or buy a magazine - or just get 6.06 and upgrade as soon as you install
<American-Tech> saying network is down
<Lattyware> Or find someone you know who will burn it for you
<h3xis> American-Tech, i dont know then :/
<h3xis> ive thought of everything i could
<nIRVn> great; if I write a string with latin letter + unicode (in my case Khmer), everything is ok but if I bold the string, the unicode part will shrink down to its smallest possible pt value
<Lattyware> So, anyone know why it's messing up.
<n-rated> I got mine form a mag
<American-Tech> Thanks for your help
<h3xis> yeah, sorry :/
<nIRVn> it does that in firefox & openoffice
<h3xis> American-Tech, is it showing up in Networking?
<h3xis> in the gnome menu
<tyme-> Lattyware, you can update from 6.06 to 6.10 during install?
<h3xis> luisjose, FreeSWITCH?
<Lattyware> No, I meant just install then update
<n-rated> h3xis I think I will just download the source and be done with it
<Lattyware> Well, You might be able to, I doubt it though.
<nIRVn> not so sure what triggered this behaviour. At first I thought it was a custom ~/.fonts.conf I created to enable hinting on font rendering but after removing the file, problem's still there
<tyme-> update .. how?
<h3xis> n-rated, alright, sorry :/
<Lattyware> 'sudo update-manager -c'
<Lattyware> Normally it'd show in the package manager, but 6.06 is an LTS
* n-rated starts looking for the PHP and apache code to set up a server
<h3xis> luisjose, or Shtoom
<Lattyware> *update manager, not package manager
<Lattyware> Ah, I think I have my problem, my source.list is seriously mucked up
<nIRVn> h3xis, are you aware whether this is a known problem or not; if known, hopefully there's a fix :)
<h3xis> honestly, i have absolutely no idea
<American-Tech> I rebooting the laptop
<American-Tech> yes it does
<nIRVn> h3xis, guess I just needed a little bit of chatting, figured out what was causing the issue
<nIRVn> thanks for listening ; )
<SVisor> Im having bad sound quality with my Ubuntu 6 (nForce2 Asus). Anyone have any solution?
<roxy> nfoce2 asus, a7n8 ?
<SVisor> roxy: Somthing like that yes.
<SVisor> roxy: Older version of that mothercard
<roxy> also bad performce in Windows
<SVisor> roxy: No windows works well
<QwertyM> how do I make printscreen button make jpg images rather than png always?
<roxy> i use a pci sound  card to solve the problem
<ZeroSystem> i installed kubunta recently but my wireless adapter keeps being disabled, i installed driver and ndiswrapper but when i enable the driver it gets diabled automaticly
<SVisor> roxy: Tempted.. I must admit that. The playback from CD is terrible.
<rohan> what package is needed to compile gtk2 stuff ?
<doviende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rohan> also, someone please help me ! the fonts on kubuntu are looking terrible !
<rohan> http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1mv9.png
<rohan> i have set them to trebuchet ms, but any other fonts look disgusting
<rohan> i have set subpixel hinting on, too
<roxy> the volume is so low, while it works fine in the early days
<HeavyThinker> for extra help, type "/join #freenode-newyears" without the quotes. i am sooo getting kicked :P
<roxy> i tried to use the newest drive, but failed
<roxy> i have to use an extend sound card
<QwertyM> how do I make printscreen button make jpg images rather than png always?
<roxy> jpg is 24bit while png up to 32bit, maybe this is the reason
<Flannel> rohan: libgtk2.0-0
<rohan> Flannel: thanks a lot :)
<Flannel> rohan: you may need additional language bindings, of course, but, they're in there too ;)
<Nameeater> QwertyM: just change the extention to jpg
<turtle5001> happy  new  year , all
<rohan> Flannel: yes, i look them up :)
<rohan> turtle5001: you too !
<tyme-> does ubuntu come with Xgl installed?
<rohan> tyme-: no
<QwertyM> Nameeater, that doesnt really make it a jpg, size remains the same and no preview appears either.
<Nameeater> ah so it doesnt
<Nameeater> :o
<QwertyM> Nameeater, hehe yeah :)
<Iceshadow> can anyone assist me with bridging wifi0 and ath0 interfaces?
<ikonia> why bridge it ?
<tyme-> why not?
<Iceshadow> kismet is throwing a fit about wanting to use wifi0, and not ath0
<ikonia> kismet ?
<Iceshadow> wifi packet sniffer
<ikonia> can you not just change the device name it wants
<Iceshadow> wifi0 doesn't exist
<Iceshadow> which is what its wanting
<yeager> chage wifi0 to ath0 in kismet.conf
<Iceshadow> you mean vice versa
<Iceshadow> ath0 is in kismet.conf
<Iceshadow> and wifi0 will lock the box up
<Iceshadow> tried that first thing
<rohan> how do i select which locales to generate and which not ?
<fotoflo> how do i setup remote desktop from windows to ubuntu?
<Goshawk> hi
<Goshawk> does anybody know a eeprom programmer that works on ubuntu ?
<Thirsteh> fotoflo, try VNC
<hhyyjj163> hi
<SVisor> Goshawk: No, but try google.. I got this as first link: http://outflux.net/software/pkgs/EPROM/
<SVisor> Goshawk: If you get it running, let me know. Then I would not have to go to work to burn my eeprom.. well I mostly use PLC/PIC:s anyway.
<Goshawk> ok Svisor
<turtle5001> http://c.oneofthelads.com/carwash.php
<Goshawk> Svisor: ifound this one... http://www.lancos.com/prog.html going to package it, see you later
<nu-> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Goshawk> SVisor:  ifound this one... http://www.lancos.com/prog.html going to package it, see you later
<martii> hi anyone uses rtorrent? I don't know how it's possible to download from private tracker
<SVisor> Goshawk: Thanks it looks like everything I would need.
<Goshawk> :D
<Goshawk> i hope it will be accepted by the motu team
<LetterRip> hi we have had five or so bugs reported related to blender2.42a and ubunutu drivers/x11 across both ati and nvidia graphics cards - any idea why ubuntu x11 in particular might be getting a lot of reports?
<mmzin> im using XChat but i cant see the nicks list, where i configure this
<LetterRip> ie - http://projects.blender.org/tracker/?func=detail&atid=125&aid=5563&group_id=9
* NoobieDoobieDo loves how easy it is to install themes in Gnome
<mmzin> im using XChat but i cant see the nicks list, where i configure this
<damotor> hi
<gnomefreak> mmzin: stretch the right hand side out a bit there are there with xchat. xchat-gnome they may not.
<damotor> I installed the ati binary drivers in my pc (ati mobility radeon 9700), since then I'm having 3d acceleration but when I choose 'switch user' or start a news Xsession it hangs. What can I do?
<hagabaka> where do i get my sendmail mail delivered?
<rohan> how do i configure my system to use the en_US.utf8 locale ? i read the guide, and installed localeconf. but it just does not work
<rohan> i selected en_US utf8 as the default locale, but my system still uses en_IN
<lupine_85> hi, I'm trying to get my system transferred over to LVM; I'm attempting to generate an LVM-enabled initrd.img but mkinitrd is giving this error:- /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/mapper/main-edgy_i386: Cannot find LVM device -- the device-file exists. Any ideas?
<hagabaka> rohan, does it work in a newly started shell?
<SVisor> hagabaka: I might be wrong, but isnt /var/mail default for sendmail.... I do not have sendmail installed so I can not check
<rohan> hagabaka: no. i rebooted the whole system, infact
<rohan> hagabaka: any other ideas ?
<mmzin> gnomefreak, thx i find it xD
<lupine_85> aha! nvm, stale /dev
<mmzin> gnomefreak, and how i take off the left tab with the server and channel
<davidwinter> how can I install recommended packages for a package in Synaptic?
<hagabaka> rohan, try just adding a line LANG="en_US.UTF-8" in /etc/environment
<rohan> ok
<rohan> hagabaka: lol, there are two lines there. lang=en-in at the top, and lang=en-us utf8 at the bottom
<hagabaka> log off and re-log in to have that take effect for all programs
<rohan> ok
<rohan> did not help
<rohan> when i log in to a VT, it still shows en_IN
<kraut> moin
<hagabaka> did you get rid of the en_IN line in /etc/environment?
<rohan> yes, i did
<hagabaka> maybe you have another file overriding it
<rohan> do you want me to paste that file ?
<rohan> yes
<rohan> but i cant find which
<hagabaka> try "grep -R en_IN /etc"
<brohacz> hello
<rohan> /etc/default/locale:LANG="en_IN"
<rohan> :-\
<hagabaka> change that then :)
<rohan> yes :)
<rohan> thanks a lot, hagabaka
<hagabaka> no problem
<rohan> worked :)
<brohacz> did you talk about changing character encoding ? :>
<roxy> i wanna change my timezone to +8 while it is -5 now, i've modified the /etc/time and /etc/default/rcS
<roxy> but date +%z says, it's -5 still
<giftnudel> roxy: why don't you use the clock applet in gnome?
<roxy> no xwin
<giftnudel> roxy: oh, and you want to change the timezone
<roxy> yes
<roxy> and i have the remote control only, only ssh conect
<giftnudel> roxy: look in /etc/timezone
<roxy> i have modified it, like Asia/Shanghai
<roxy> but date +%z says, it's -5 still
<hagabaka> i sent a few mails locally using "sendmail" and "mailto", but i didn't have maildrop installed, so they're all in the mail queue. how can i get them dropped?
<brohacz> how to change default character encoding ?
<giftnudel> roxy: what does tzconfig tell you?
<brohacz> I've done command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<brohacz> but after all it still doesn't work
<giftnudel> roxy: from tzselect: You can make this change permanent for yourself by appending the line <TZ='Europe/Berlin'; export TZ> to the file '.profile' in your home directory; then log out and log in again.
<giftnudel> roxy: does that work?
<roxy> no efforts...
<roxy> no efforts after reboot
<DJAdmiral> Hello all ^^
<roxy> no efforts after hwclock.sh
<Phr34Ck> are there no Ubuntu books to download over the Internet ?
<johns^> roxy: why not sync with a ntp server?
<johns^> rdate -s `server`
<johns^> hwclock --systohc
<johns^> that's what I do every now & then
<che_benway> hi all. I had bastille installed. had problems with it so I removed it. however i cannot log in to my root account because I had disabled it in bastille. How do I get it enabled?
<basvg> hi all .. a while ago I read a (rather long) thread on ubuntuforums.com about the (in)stablity of Edgy... can't seem to find the thread anymore but: how stable is edgy these days? Im still on dapper and considering an upgrade / reinstall
<tim167> I have video but no sound in a movie file, tried all players, gxine says audio format is mp3...
<Ramosa> why do I keep getting a "dpkg --configure -a" error when running automatic updates?
<Ramosa> then it just hangs when I do that
<tim167> basvg: I'm on Edgy and its very stable, I recently updated my kernel but had to downgrade again becaus sound didn't work at all...
<Ramosa> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a
<Ramosa> help!
<tim167> Ramosa: did you run dpkg --configure -a ?
<basvg> tim167: well, if that's the only problem you've had :).. might just give it a go then.
<Ramosa> yes, then it hangs
<Ramosa> and I get that everytime i autoupdates
<basvg> tim167: did you upgrade from dapper, or fresh install?
<tim167> basvg: fresh install, (alternate ISO)
<basvg> tim167: why the alternate ISO?
<TehBigToe> guys, what package is it that I need to install so that I can listen to Windows Media Player streams in my browser?
<tim167> basvg: bcause the live CD didn't work on my laptop, the alternate install CD installed rightaway (which I prefer to having to boot up in the live OS first anyway)
<basvg> tim167: ok... with `alternate' you mean the server cd right?
<tim167> basvg: not that I remember... just 'alternate'...not sure if that's the same as server
<VincentMX> hi
<Ramosa> tim167, clearing /var/lib/dpkg/updates seemed to do the trick
<VincentMX> does anybody have any experience with ati cards?
<tim167> Ramosa: neat :-)
<Phr34Ck> hey guys, I'm pluging in my usb hdd and I cannot write files to it because it's a read only ... how can I change that?
<VincentMX> glxifno won't work
<narvik86> glxinfo  ?
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> hold on, ill post it on pastebin
<tim167> Phr34CK: how is it formatted? (ntfs by any chance?)
<Phr34Ck> yeah, it's ntfs I used to use it with windows.
<VincentMX> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/848405
<Phr34Ck> what's the problem? I have a 512 USB stick and it works perfectly.
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: It might be using NTFS...?
<tim167> Phr34Ck: I IS possible to write to ntfs patitions from linux, but its said to be experimental and not recommended...
<Phr34Ck> What am I suppose to do ?
<VincentMX> narvik86: read the link i posted
<Phr34Ck> Don't ask to format it ;( .. I have like 20 gig of data on it.
<prestocaso> hello all
<Phr34Ck> I cannot change the permissions on it?
<tim167> Phr34Ck: If i were you I'd move all the files to another location (another harddisk preferably), then reformat the disk
<narvik86> VincentMX: im sorry, i cant help you, try to reinstall drivers, i have nvidia and never installed ati
<Phr34Ck> tim167, *sighs* .. I think I will do that.
<Phr34Ck> I will dedicate this external to Ubuntu.
<VincentMX> narvik86: i haven't even installed the drivers yet
<VincentMX> i still have to do that
<tim167> Phr34Ck: if you format it to Fat32 it will work for both Windoze and Linux
<Phr34Ck> Fat32 is not good ?
<Phr34Ck> I'm going to format it, so I will do it for Linux.
<Phr34Ck> So what format ?
<narvik86> VincentMX: so there should be MESA drivers or similiar
<hardkiffeur> Hi all
<prestocaso> hello
<narvik86> VincentMX: maybe show xorg.conf byt i'm only guesing
<narvik86> hi
<tim167> Phr34Ck: I use Fat32 on some HD's, switching between win and Linux, no major problems...but then again I'm not an expert
<prestocaso> Phr34Ck for whats it was worth i was told ext 3
<modulus> hi hi, any clues on how to get a netgear ma521 workin on ubuntu 6.10 without ndiswrapper?
<narvik86> if you would like to share this disk in local network ther can be little problems with fat32
<Phr34Ck> prestocaso, I think I will go with ext3 since the root drive is ext3 as well.
* modulus doesn't even know where to configure wireless stuff, familiar with ifconfig and such but never done wireless under linux.
<narvik86> iwconfig maybe?
<jarnos> Hello! mousepad editor gives segmentation fault at startup. (I had to go to power button yesterday because xubuntu freezed on console switching, maybe due to bad mga graphichs driver in Dapper.) I use xfs filesystem. Maybe it is corrupted due to hardware shut down?
<prestocaso> Phr34Ck cant remember the name of the program but ive installed it in windows and it allows me to see my linux partitions and acsess them
<Jimmey> I've install xserver-xorg, gnome-core, openbox and xinit on a Dapper server install, and when I "startx", I'm getting "Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such file or directory."
<liquiddoom> gparted?
<narvik86> Jimmey: maybe try to comment lines with wacom driver in xorg.conf
<hardkiffeur> on my new edgy installation i've got some difficult with the hibernate mode .... the only one way to wake up my machine : reset ... At the hibernate run module, i've got two issues : pnp error on adresse two time and then my computer going black. but no down, my razer always on light and my screen no on sleep mode. Could you give me a way where i could looking for this issues, where are logs etc... ? thkx for your help
<Ramosa> why does my ubunutu keep stalling, so I have to reset?
<tim167> can anyone help me get sound from an avi (MPEG-4, DivX-5, ffmpeg) with 48kHz 112 kBit/s MPEG Layer 2/3 audio ? Players show video but no audio ! thanks!
<Jimmey> narvik86, when I do that, I get "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<CoolCubix> tim167> could you add more information about this ? for instance an error you could see on command line while playing your file with mplayer
<narvik86> Jimmey: Maybe you commented too much? only section with wacom ?
<Jimmey> narvik, ahh, I have it narrowed down to a few missing fonts...
<tim167> CoolCubix: is that "mplayer <filename>" to try that ?
<CoolCubix> yes, as long as you are in the directory containing the file
<Jimmey> narvik, I can remember having to install a fonts package to rectify this, but I can't remember which one
<tim167> CoolCubix: it says: Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available.
<jarnos> Reinstallation of mousepad did not help. Any recommendations?
<Gosha> if i am root, can i turn the fan off via some command?
<Gosha> of mousepad O_o
<Gosha> ?
<finn__> can anybody help me install the binary codecs for mplayer?
<finn__> if I just copy them to /usr/local/lib/codecs mplayer still says no
<Gosha> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Gosha> woah
<hardkiffeur> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<narvik86> finn__: /usr/lib/codecs maybe here?
<jarnos> Gosha: mousepad gives segmentation fault at startup. I told about that earlier. It worked yesterday.
<CoolCubix> tim167> assuming you have universe repository (in apt) you could try : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<jannu1> any help?: mplayer works fine when i run in terminal but when i try play video, open with... -> mplayer i get eror  Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Gosha> jarnos, i don't read everything everyone else says XD
<narvik86> jannu1: gmplayer maybe, and the chceck in options video output
<jannu1> ill try gmplayer
<jarnos> Gosha, can you see my earlier writing anyway?
<Gosha> .. i'm won't be able to help . i'm not good or anything ..  just happened to see that :P
<modulus> iwconfig sees a wlan0 but i don't know if the wireless card is being detected with right driver. if iwconfig sees a wlan0 does it mean it's got the driver?
<finn__> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README says default directory is /usr/local/lib/codecs/ (it used to be
<finn__> /usr/local/lib/win32
<tim167> CoolCubix: do I have to do something else do make it work? now I still have "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available." ....
<CoolCubix> hmm
<hardkiffeur> modulus: you could go to the peripherique control manager at the eth device you've got the driver user by the distrib
<narvik86> finn__:  maybe install it from repository?
<finn__> what do you mean? I installed it with synaptic
<modulus> peripherique?
<Ramosa> I had to shut down my computer during Ubuntu Update, and now I can't reboot the computer.. The monitor doesn't even get a signal input, Please Help!
<che_benway> hi all. can anyone help? I disabled my root account and can't get back into it. I had Bastille installed ad used it to change security settings. I've since deleted bastille but need to re-enable my root account. thanks
<narvik86> finn__: if you have it installed, so what do you want to copy?
<finn__> I want to install the binary codecs wich can additionally be used
<Ramosa> Kernel Panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<narvik86> in synaptic look for w32codecs
<Ramosa> What To Do ?
<narvik86> finn__: in synaptic look for w32codecs
<finn__> thanks
<tim167> Ramosa: Does Grub try to load the correct partition ?
<che_benway> anyone?
<Ramosa> tim, i have no clue
<hardkiffeur> modulus:  peripheriques like screen, video card, mouse etc ... (graphique mode ?)
<tim167> Ramosa can you interrupt grub on startup ?
<Ramosa> tim, how so?
<narvik86> che_benway: maybe start ubu with recovery mode and set password for root? if its possible...
<tim167> Ramosa: by pressing escape when it shows Grub loading stage 1 (something like that )
<Gosha> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Ramosa> tim, ok i interrupted it.. what kernel to load?
<Ramosa> 2.6.17 is the latest
<Ramosa> then i have 2.6.15-27
<Ramosa> i can also try recovery mode?
<che_benway> narvik86: don't think that'll work. tried to log in using ctrl+alt+del+f1 and it says permission denied
<tim167> that depends, find the one works I guess...frankly I don't know too much about this either...
<narvik86> che_benway: maybe try: sudo su ?
<che_benway> narvik86: ok. let me try that
<Gosha> with the 'cat' command i should be ale to turn of the fan by doing something with '/proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state' right? .. what would the command be?
<liquiddoom> Gosha: Cat displays text.
<tim167> Ramosa: but I remember vaguely having had a similar situation and it appeared to be a newer kernel I installed but didn't work, I could launch into the older one this way
<McMuffinofdoom> FINALLY
<McMuffinofdoom> stupid registration
<Phr34Ck> What's the command to format an external hdd ?
<Gosha> oh, only?
<Ramosa> tim167, but that doesn't help me when I am into Ubuntu and keep stalling
<che_benway> narvik86: permission denied
<Ramosa> tim167, it can't complete an update without stalling
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: A good graphical interface would be gparted
<MuffY> ok, I need some help with installing ubuntu
<MuffY> i boot from the ubuntu disk
<MuffY> i get this nice menu
<narvik86> che_benway: actually i have no idea, sorry
<tim167> Ramosa : is it necessary that you update ?
<MuffY> i choose the first option (normal boot or something)
<Ramosa> tim, no?
<Phr34Ck> gparted <--- command not found ...
<Phr34Ck> Where is it located?
<Ramosa> but why does Ubuntu keep pushing updates then
<Ramosa> if they don't work
<daedra> Phr34Ck: Install it.
<Gosha> would the fan just turn off if i put 'off' instead of 'on' in '/proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state"?
<MuffY> then i get a nice ubuntu logo and a progress bar which bounces around, and eventually starts filling the bar
<che_benway> narvik86: thanks anyway. i think in Bastille I selected 'disallow root in all tty's?'
<MuffY> then the screen turns black
<MuffY> and nothing happens
<daedra> Phr34Ck: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Phr34Ck> I don't Internet on my Ubuntu box.
<Gosha> would it? >_<
<tim167> Ramosa: I don't do updates unless I have a reason, not anymore that is, I had problems with updating the kernel just because update notifier sayd I should, now back on older kernel and everything fine :-)
<narvik86> che_benway: maybe install it again and reconfigure?
<Phr34Ck> and my DVD is playing b*** with me.
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: It needs to be installed first
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: It's not there, but you could use fdisk
<hardkiffeur> MuffY: have try to chose a different vga cfg at the prompt install menu with F4 ?
<MuffY> i tried
<MuffY> i did the safe VGA mode
<che_benway> narvik86: thanks. will try that
<MuffY> it does the same
<daedra> Phr34Ck: ok, download the .deb package and transfer it onto your Ubuntu box, then install by clicking on the .deb file
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: Try sudo fdisk /dev/whatever
<narvik86> Phr34Ck: or download gparted iso, burn it and boot
<daedra> you can find the gparted .deb file on http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/
<hardkiffeur> MuffY: i've got a KVM and the safe mode give me the same result but a 800X600 / 16 was good ?!?
<MuffY> hardkiffeur: i don't understand you =)
<daedra> Phr34Ck: One thing may interest you: gparted is installed in the live-cd of ubuntu
<Phr34Ck> sudo fdisk /media/usbdisk <--- unable to read /media/usbdisk ...
<MuffY> I've never done any linux =o
<MuffY> oh wait
<Phr34Ck> daedra, I know, but as I said it's playing arround with me .. something is wrong with my DVD room.
<MuffY> i do uynderstand you
<hardkiffeur> :)
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: That's the mount point, not the device node
<daedra> Phr34Ck: cool! you have a dvd room
<MuffY> you tried 800*600 @ 16 bits and that did work?
<Phr34Ck> rom*
<Phr34Ck> meh
<hardkiffeur> MuffY:  yes
* MuffY is goint o try that
<Gosha> .. in nano ctrl+O = save, right?
<Phr34Ck> liquiddoom, what's the syntax then ?
* MuffY <3 hardkiffeur
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: You need to find the device node first. Run "dmesg"
<daedra> Gosha: yes
<MuffY> -quit w000000(t)
<MuffY> -quit w000000(t)
<Phr34Ck> okay, a gazillion line were written
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: Actually, just try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<MuffY> damn dutch keyboards
<daedra> Gosha: although Ctrl+X also takes you to a save-as prompt
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: And tell me what it outputs
<Gosha> okay, well it didn't work
<Phr34Ck> man, there is like 200+ lines.
<daedra> yeah dmesg is looong
<liquiddoom> Phr34Ck: Er yeah, forget dmesg. Try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda and tell me the output
<liquiddoom> (that should be the USB drive)
<Phr34Ck> okay
<Phr34Ck> will try that
<Phr34Ck> Error: Partition table entries are not in disk order.
<xipietotec> cd burning software?
<Gosha> "     Shows if the fan is currently active. The fan can be activated and deactivated manually by writing 0 (on) or 3 (off) into this file. However, both the ACPI code in the kernel and the hardware (or the BIOS) overwrite this setting when it gets too warm. " <-- does that mean i should just overwirte evrything in that file with "3"?
<xipietotec> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Gosha> when i go "echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state" it says "-bash: echo: write error: No such device"
<Gosha> why?
<TehBigToe> because your fan is spinning the wrong way
<Gosha> ............ >_>
<TehBigToe> oh hi
<Gosha> ... wtf?
<TehBigToe> you can ignore me, I just say random crap
<TehBigToe> :D
<Gosha> .. welcome to the club :D
<daedra> lollerskates
<daedra> if you want to be random, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<user-land> how can i start the newly installed "bittorrent-gui" ?
<daedra> user-land: what's the name of the client?
<Ramosa> arghgarhh, i can't boot ubuntu after upgrading
<user-land> bittorrent, daedra
<daedra> user-land: it may be ktorrent, gtorrent, azeurus
<daedra> ok
<Ramosa> why do you have the urge to do auto updates when it breaks ubuntu?
<FurryNemesis> Ramosa, what's the exact problem?
<daedra> should just need to type bittorrent
<Ramosa> what do I type from console to fix this nonsense?
<Ramosa> Furry, i keep stalling during bootup, or when I'm into ubuntu
<daedra> although I haven't used that one before (ktorrent is AMAZING)
<Ramosa> i did a dkpg --configure -a ... and only mono-runtime gave errors
<user-land> daedra, it is none of those, what i just installed in synaptic is "bittorrent-gui".
<FurryNemesis> stalling into a blank screen with a command prompt? Or just stalling after X boots?
<daedra> user-land: look through your menus
<_raphael_> can I put /dev/sda2 in fstab, instead of UUID=numbers?
<user-land> it is not in the menu, daedra.
<Ramosa> Furry, stalling pretty much anywhere.. also in X
<JC_rtk> hi, does cups work with dapper in vmware? i can't get cups started
<Acidictadpole> hi, im having technical problems with my pc (not really anything to do with ubuntu, yet) and I'm looking for the # of a computer support channel that I could borrow the services of.
<Ramosa> how do I repair Ubuntu ?
<Ramosa> what do I type from console
<FurryNemesis> Ramosa, I've not come across that before. What options are you running at startup?
<teclo-> Ramosa: use power tools
<Ramosa> I have no power tools, except a hacksaw
<Ramosa> I'm not running any particular options, I didn't mess with much
<Ramosa> autoupdate did this
<JC_rtk> can anyone help me get cups running? i need to print something.
<Acidictadpole> noone knows the channel i could use for general computer support?
<McMuffinofdoom> woohoo
<Ramosa> I am so buying windows now
<MuffY> it worked =)
<MuffY> :|
<engla> now I have this strange problem I've never had before. None of my x applications want to run, they just hang at the command line if I try to start them.. like rhythmbox, gedit, totem. I can run things like top. Anyone seen that before? This means I can't spawn new X apps right now
<MuffY> starting ubuntu in 800*600 / 16 was fun :p
<hardkiffeur> :)
<MuffY> the monitor got mental
<MuffY> i think the size of the VRAM banks weren't set right
<MuffY> but 640*480 worked fine =)
<engla> but running applications see no trouble
<MuffY> but this is still the live version
<MuffY> goint to install it now ^_^
<engla> and xeyes runs but not xlogo
<MuffY> wish me luck =p
<hardkiffeur> MuffY: good one !
<tim167> Ramosa: what kernel are you running ? does it end with -33 or -34 ?
<daedra> Ramosa: noooo
<Ramosa> tim, i'm in ubuntu now
<Ramosa> should i autoupdate?
<Ramosa> where do I see the kernel
<MuffY> byebyeeee
<Ramosa> what are Mono libraries?
<Ramosa> I dont need this do I ?
<hardkiffeur> Ramosa: uname -r
<Acidictadpole> One of my harddrives died this morning, unfortunately the one that GRUB pointed to for my dual boot of windows XP and linux. It gives me an error 21 and I can't get past the BIOS screen without an error while the hard drive is plugged in.
<liquiddoom> Ramosa: They're for .NET applications (F-spot, Paint 2.0)
<Acidictadpole> I dont exactly know what to do
<liquiddoom> And such
<Acidictadpole> I can't boot into ubuntu
<Ramosa> ok, but that's what it wants to update
<liquiddoom> Ramosa: It might be needed to run F-spot
<tim167> Ramosa, open Synaptic and look for  linux-image
<Ramosa> tim, 2.6.17.10-386
<Ramosa> if mono causes all this, I just want to rid it
<jonah1980> hey guys what's up
<Acidictadpole>  ineed help :(
<Ramosa> tim, it's 34
<daedra> Acidictadpole: have you got a live-cd?
<Acidictadpole> daedra: yes, when i hit enter with "Start ubuntu ..." selected my screens go blank and nothing happens.
<jonah1980> i'm considering buying a cheap pc system to make my own server - i wanted to use ubuntu server edition. i'm a bit unsure whether to part with the money, for one i don't know how much cash i should spend on what type of system.... i wondered if i could quiz any of you on a few server questions
<daedra> Acidictadpole: well use a live-cd to access the HD
<tim167> Ramosa: I'm just guessing, but, I downgraded from -34 to -33 because i had problems
<Acidictadpole> daedra: I said it won't boot to it.
<Ramosa> then what can I use "longterm support" for if it only makes my Ubuntu invalid?
<jonah1980> my other problem is how to get the server connected up to the internet. i'm changing isp in a couple months and the one i have now gives a static ip, but the one i'm thinking of moving to doesn't!
<daedra> Acidictadpole: that's stupid. Hit ESC of F2 or something whilst your computer is booting (with the live-cd in the drive)
<Acidictadpole> daedra: I have the ubuntu livecd, but when i hit enter to start it up. my screens go blank and my pc freezes
<Ramosa> now my ubuntu is fully upgraded, and working
<Ramosa> but damn.. every hour used with Ubuntu is another step towards Windows
<Acidictadpole> daedra: are you saying that to get to setup to boot to it?
<tim167> Ramosa : You can downgrade the kernel with synaptic, but again, that's what worked for me
<Ramosa> i don't wanna fiddle with my OS, I wanna USE it
<hexidigital> how can i install edgy's version of mono (1.1.17) on dapper w/o editing my sources.list? is there a way to dl the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com?
<Ramosa> I wanna depend on the OS team to find whats best for me
<Ramosa> not use me as some kind of GUINEA PIG
<daedra> Acidictadpole: no. all you need to do is get to the BIOS screen for bootorder, and select IDE Device/ Cdrom or whatever
<Acidictadpole> daedra: My problem is not that it won't boot to it. I get the livecd splash screen fine. When i hit enter on the splash to begin using the livecd.. my computer dies.
<daedra> Acidictadpole: to boot that live-cd
<daedra> Acidictadpole: well that's probably a graphics problem - start it in safe video mode
<Acidictadpole> daedra: I tried tat too, same thing.
<Acidictadpole> daedra: its odd because on the hard drive that died ubuntu worked just peachy.
<tim167> Ramosa: I know what you mean, I've had that too sometimes, but I'm glad I didnt go back to windoze yet...
<daedra> Acidictadpole: yes... well you could try hitting ctrl+alt+backspace to get into shell
<Ramosa> the only thing keeping me from windows is the price tag, and me being cheap :)
<daedra> Acidictadpole: once the cd has booted
<Acidictadpole> daedra: that's worth a try. brb
<Vegeta^> Is it possible to password protect a textfile, so it can't be edited, even by a root user?
<daedra> Acidictadpole: and then reconfigure x.org from there
<fbis> hi guys
<tim167> Ramosa: i hope you use an floss os for more than just it being 'free' as in price
<fbis> can someone tell me where the gnome session starup commands are held? I added beryl-manager to the session startup but when it runs it locks the machine up and i need to stop it running
<webben> I need to take a screenshot of firefox with a context menu open
<Ramosa> not at all.. open source is merely a $0 price tag to me :)
<webben> Can anyone suggest a way to do that?
<daedra> Ramosa: lol
<flossgeek> fbis: System>Pref>Sessions
<Ramosa> open source is pure anarchy.. too many cooks spoil the food
<Phr34Ck> Guys, I have messed up my sources.list ... what can I do to fix it?
<Phr34Ck> I have another file in the same directory called sources.list~
<Phr34Ck> how can I exchange them, ?
<daedra> a spoilt food that millions of servers run because its so reliable
<fbis> flossgeek, i can't get into gnome
<tim167> Ramosa: then go ahead and eat the food without being allowed to see the ingredients :p
<daedra> not to mention customisable
<flossgeek> fbis: why what happens
<Ramosa> i got better things to do than read the source of every app I use :)
<fbis> i get to the session login, put my user name and password in, gnome starts up and gos gray as beryl starts then it locks up and wont alt-tab
<Acidictadpole> daedra: nope, doesnt help
<daedra> go and head over to ##windows to see how much help you can get ^_^ (its like a ghost town ocompared to here)
<tim167> Ramosa: yeah??, like what ? ;-)
<daedra> Acidictadpole: that is teh sux0rz
<daedra> Acidictadpole: i'm wondering how you installed in the first place...
<Ramosa> MS is evil, don't get me wrong.. but as a enduser, with tasks to do, needs to fill.. I look solely at the useability of the app I need
<fbis> so i want to take the beryl-manager out of the start up
<flossgeek> fbis: choose your default gnome login session and login with tht for now
<Ramosa> price vs performance
<daedra> Ramosa: an OS is a tool, nothing more
<Acidictadpole> daedra: i've had no problems .. one of my harddrives died last night with ubuntu on it.. and I can't get past the bios startup screen
<tim167> Ramosa: that's short term thinking
<fbis> have done, but beryl still starts and locks machine up!
<Phr34Ck> daedra, an OS is the layer between you and the hardware, nothing more ..
<flossgeek> fbis: ah right, interesting we need to do it through bash then
<fbis> thats what I need :)
<Acidictadpole> daedra: GRUB gives me error 21 because i have to unplug the harddrive that died to get that far. And without being able to boot into livecd i have no idea how to reconfigure grub
<flossgeek> fbis: give me a few mins please
<daedra> Phr34Ck: i'm just saying you shouldn't get into OS flamewars, each one has it's advantages
<Phr34Ck> true.
<fbis> thanks :)
<siv0x> hey is anyone familiar with wine and or steam?
<Phr34Ck> The only advantage I can think of Windows, is that it's popular and a huge thirdparty support.
<Phr34Ck> Nothing more.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: It's very user friendly
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, Linux is as friendly as windows.
<daedra> Acidictadpole: grr... The only thing I can think of is perhaps trying a less tempermental live-cd like puppy linux
<Phr34Ck> You took time to get used to Windows, right?
<Phr34Ck> Linux takes time as well.
<siv0x> Phr34CK: Agreed.
<daedra> Acidictadpole: puppy linux only requires 128MB RAM, it doesn't even look at your HD at boot
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: well, i would have to say yes.. but I dare you to sit an old person down in front of linux and one in front of windows and see which can learn faster.
<Acidictadpole> daedra: ill take a look.. i need to find a way to write a cd :/
<Phr34Ck> Linux is not for everyone, from my point of view.
<Phr34Ck> For me, as a programmer, I would pay 200$ to get a Linux then using a free Windows.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: like computers. But anyone who runs linux would be able to use windows. but not the other way around.
<daedra> Acidictadpole: puppy linux also has display managers, xvesa and xorg, and tries persistently to cycle to the correct resolution, before it drops to shell
<Phr34Ck> You know, I read an articale like a year ago or something. It stats that more then 35% of windows users doesn't even know what an OS is.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: you dont need to know what something is to be able to use it
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, with all due respect, but that's ignorance.
<kane77> Phr34Ck, yeah it is...
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: I'm not the ignorant one, I know what an OS is.. but you can give a 2 year old a set of drums and he could still play a beat.
<daedra> wtf...
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, that's not true.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: My cousin did that :P
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, it's one in a gazillon, and it's irrelevent to our discussion.
<Phr34Ck> The biggest mistake that people do, is comparing 2 different things in order to prove a point.
<Phr34Ck> Drums and computers are totally different things. And if one argument is valid, then it doesn't have to be so to other part.
* Tchaka is away: Away
<siv0x> Phr34CK: i think what Acidictadpole means is that, a 2 year old wouldnt know what a drum was, but he could still make something out of it.
<Phr34Ck> He couldn't. 2 beats or 3 is not "making something out of it"
<siv0x> Phr34CK: So therefor, you wouldnt have to know what it was, to use it.
<kane77> but not as much as person who knows how to play...
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: Ok, here. I feel I'm a pretty decent computer user. I can run both linux and windows at a relatively advanced standpoint. However, I can't for the life of me get multi-monitors running.. even though for some people configuring xorg.conf is easy.
<Phr34Ck> You can still teach a 2 year old how to use a mouse, and tell him click here and there using Red Hat linux.
<Phr34Ck> There, he's a linux user.
<Acidictadpole> I can't figure out what to do to set up xorg.conf while in windows I can just get it to do it for me if it recognizes both the monitors.
<kane77> Phr34Ck, thats what I did with my grandfather :D
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, I hope you take no offence, but I'm straight with people.
<kane77> Phr34Ck, and he's quite happy with xubuntu so far :D
<Phr34Ck> You cannot figure it out, because you have lake of understanding in that matter.
<Phr34Ck> You're a descent computer user, how many times have you failed to do something only to understand later how it works?
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: Maybe so, but then I'm going to put that understanding linux takes a lot more time than understanding windows.
<siv0x> ok so i'm guessing no one knows anything about wine or steam here... : (
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, that's why Linux is superior for me.
<Phr34Ck> I do all the work, and not the OS.
<kane77> Acidictadpole, only because its more complex...
<Phr34Ck> Without Linux, you wouldn't understand what's really happening.
<Phr34Ck> Note that I'm currently using Windows, eeh ?
<Acidictadpole> kane77: Exactly... I was saying that windows was a lot more user friendly and easier to learn.
<daedra> here's what I DO hate about windows. It's not open source. If it's your hardware, your OS, you should be able to crack it open and have a look inside
<Acidictadpole> kane77: Which is an advantage to windows that Phr34Ck did not mention.
<Phr34Ck> One major reason I discriminate Windows is that a multi gazillioner company and they cannot even come up with their own ideas.
<daedra> It's like buying a wallet that dispenses random amounts of money, but you can't go in and have look, or take out how much you want
<Phr34Ck> Almost 60% are copied from somewhere else.
<Phr34Ck> Are you reading Vista news?
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: I dont use things based on the company who makes them.. unless the company has been known to make ..... products that break within minimal use.
<grimboy> How do you make mysql serve on a port rather than just on a socket?
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: I'll rephrase.. If its a really bad company ill avoid them.. but if they are the only people that make it.. and i can trust the product to do what i want it to do, i dont not buy it because of who makes it.
<QwertyM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22/ --> My f-spot doesnt work, gives this when I start it from the terminal, and in gui it appears 'loading' in taskbar and disappears.
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, I understand that. I do that as well, I think we all do that, because it benefits us.
<Acidictadpole> And since im a gamer, i use windows for gaming.. nothing else, i use linux for everything else.
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, Amen to that.
<Phr34Ck> I'm only keeping my desktop with Windows is that because I do some gaming.
<Phr34Ck> and I recently switched to Ubuntu to get everything done.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: so i understand where you're coming from. I just know that linux has a lot more of a steep learning curve than windows.. and for more than half of the worlds population, its either impossible or not worth learning.
<Tomcat_> The notion that Windows is easier to learn is a mistake imho. Linux is more difficult to learn for people *who already know Windows*, but not for anyone else.
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, true. But that depends on the person. It's about what you/he/she wants.
<Tomcat_> Just like OS X is probably the easiest OS, but difficult to learn for both Linux and Windows users.
<Phr34Ck> For me, I want to get experienced with everything. And Linux is teaching me that, since I have to do everything.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: Right, but people who can excel in steep learning curves with OS's are few and far between. Otherwise there would be hundreds more people in the linux channels.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: Thousands*
<daedra> this is sooooo #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tomcat_> I agree. :D
<Phr34Ck> True.
<Acidictadpole> hehe, yea.
<Phr34Ck> well, I got carried away with the discussion.
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: help me fix my pc and we can continue subliminal discussions.
<siv0x> Tomcat_: would you happin to know anything about steam or wine?
<Phr34Ck> This windows/linux discussion is a never ending quest.
<Phr34Ck> Acidictadpole, what's wrong with your pc?
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: My computer, windows is easier to learn, wont boot up.
<Acidictadpole> haha ok il stop
<Acidictadpole> but seriously.
<Phr34Ck> Well, format it and install Ubuntu ;p
* Phr34Ck laughs
<Acidictadpole> it has ubuntu
<Phr34Ck> So what happened?
<Phr34Ck> You installed ubuntu and now windows is not booting ?
<Acidictadpole> my dual boot got messed up because the hard drive which grub points to died.
<Acidictadpole> and I cant boot liveecd
<siv0x> Did this channel suddenly turn into an #ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<Acidictadpole> for an unknown reason.
<Acidictadpole> rephrase: I can boot it.. it wont launch right.
<Phr34Ck> Aha.
<Acidictadpole> screen just goes blank when i hit enter at the splash.
<Webmaster> Acidictadpole,  remove W$ it's paying licenc es for nothing
<siv0x> Acidictadpole: mine just says "cannot display this video mode" or something like that
<Phr34Ck> you cannot reconfigure grub?
<Webmaster> Use ubuntu and wine and you will feel like if you are in paradise
<Acidictadpole> Webmaster: what?
<Webmaster> Remove W$ (that Bill's Os)
* Phr34Ck is away ... time ot eat :>
<Acidictadpole> Phr34Ck: yea GRUB gives me error 21, which i've found to be that it cant find the selected hard drive. And I have no OS that it will boot into
<siv0x> webmaster: can you help me fix something in wine? please
<daedra> no more propaganda peoples
<Webmaster> siv0x,  i can in 15 min
* daedra knows ubuntu rocks
<Acidictadpole> Webmaster: I can't boot into anything right now so I have no prompt to remove anything. I also would not remove it because I use it to game.
<Webmaster> my mome gonna kill me because i have to take my lunch
<Webmaster> Acidictadpole,  : All games can work on ubuntu using Wine
<Webmaster> ;)
<QwertyM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22/ --> My f-spot doesnt work, gives this when I start it from the terminal, and in gui it appears 'loading' in taskbar and disappears.
<Acidictadpole> Webmaster: go try Eve online then
<Webmaster> Wine Is not emulator
<Webmaster> ;)
<Acidictadpole> Webmaster: it doesnt.
<siv0x> webmaster: k i got time
<Webmaster> Acidictadpole,  : Eve is working on wine
<Webmaster> :d
<daedra> Webmaster: ever tried funning F.E.A.R or Oblivion in wine...
<Acidictadpole> Webmaster: not well enough for me unfortunately.
<Webmaster> okies
<Webmaster> brb
<Webmaster> my mome really gonna kill me today
<Webmaster> :d
<santam> can any one help me to setup an Billion ADSL 7000 modem - I am stuck at the last step
<Kista_Ubuntu> hello
<santam> hello
<kjghujfjbvghf> hello
<santam> can anyone help with a ADSL modem installation - I ahve tried the forums - solutions given there are not working
<Kista_Ubuntu> Whats up? Anyone that know about wireless stuff to laptops?
<deepsa> hello
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, what's your real question
<deepsa> i have laptop with wireless connection in linux
<IdleOne> !wifi | Kista_Ubuntu
<ubotu> Kista_Ubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<santam> can anyone help me with an ADSL modem installation?
<Kista_Ubuntu> I know but my question is this when I go round the menu to wireless assistance, then Ubuntu complains about SUDO. So I wonder if I could do this from the terminal instead?
<Phr34Ck> What can I install mIRC on Ubuntu ?
<Phr34Ck> or just any IRC client.
<w3ccv> what do you mean " Ubuntu complains about SUDO."
<IdleOne> Phr34Ck, mirc is a windows program
<boabsta> Phr34Ck, try xchat2 or ircII
<deepsa> use irssi
<boabsta> Phr34Ck, xchat2 is GUI, ircII is command line
<IdleOne> deepsa, if he wants mirc he will not be happy with irssi
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv: I mean that maybe I can start that program from the terminal instead?
<Phr34Ck> I'll go with Xchat2 -)
<deepsa> then use bitchX
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, yes, but sudo will ask for your password - go ahead and use it
<santam> hello?
<deepsa> hello sant
<QwertyM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22/ --> My f-spot doesnt work, gives this when I start it from the terminal, and in gui it appears 'loading' in taskbar and disappears. Lol @ 3rd time asking
<santam> hello
<santam> can you help me deepsa
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv: Yeah but that the problem, it did not ask a password, whats the command in terminal?
<deepsa> ya santam
<santam> thanks
<deepsa> santam, np
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv:  You know, I want to start Wireless Assistant from the Terminal, but how?
<IdleOne> Kista_Ubuntu, did you try this doc ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<santam> I will run through the problem I am facing
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu,   the command would be 'sudo <whatever command you want to do> "
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, start it from the menus
<boabsta> i have 2 modules installed for my webcam but the wrong one gets automatically loaded when i plug in the webcam - how do i delete one of those modules from the system?
<santam> I have a BIPAC 7000 ADSL modem which I use to connect to the net
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv:  Yes, ok  hmm..... Maybe I can google the problem
<siv0x> Kista_Ubuntu "nameofprogram" in terminal. =)
<deepsa> boabsta, modprobe -r <wrong module>
<santam> I have managed to get the ADSL line working according the solution proposed in the forum
<Kista_Ubuntu> Dont know the program? The program in the menus is Wireless Assistant
<boabsta> deepsa, cool, thanks very much - didnt realise modprobe did that - must read man pages, must read man pages, must read man pages, must read man pages, must read man pages lol
<boabsta> thanks
<deepsa> np
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, I've given you the answers, sudo is there to protect you.  why don't youi go ahad and use it as intended.
<jneves> anyone knows how to get a confirmation for a fax job submitted with sendfax?
<kjghujfjbvghf> the menu editor says what command is run when you click something in the menu. have you looked at that to see what it says for wireless assistant?
<santam> but I am unable to connect as I am unable to edit two files
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv:  because you dont know my problem. I know about sudo...hahaha!! I want to start something that I dont know the command to.
<kjghujfjbvghf> check the menu editor
<deepsa> which files
<MuffY> back again/..
<MuffY> i installed ubuntu now
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, use the menus
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, how long have you been using linux or Ubuntu?
<MuffY> but i think i have the same problem as with the live installation, the screen goes black after the ubuntu logo with the progress bar
<deepsa> santam, which files dude
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv:  yes, when I use the menu then Ubuntu complains that I have to try with Sudo hahaha!!!
<boabsta> deepsa, that doesnt quite work - the module is re-registered when i plug in the cam - is it safe to just delete the module from the modules directory?
<deepsa> boabsta, if it doesn't belong to your webcam do that
<MuffY> i think i can change the VGA mode in this GRUB thing, but i don't know the commands to do so
<siv0x> Kista_Ubuntu: then try with sudo ?
<santam> etc/ppp/pap-secrets and etc/ppp/chap-secrets are the two files
<Kista_Ubuntu> w3ccv: Youre answers suck like Ubuntus. I dont even get a chance from the menu to write sudo
<deepsa> santam, what command you give to edit these two files?
<bsharitt> Okay, I have a few pretty big issues with an update from dapper to edgy
<santam> I tried editing it using the text editor
<Kista_Ubuntu> siv0x:  OK ?   How?  whats the command ?  sudo  and what is the command???? to wireless assistant
<bsharitt> First of all, dapper worked great
<kjghujfjbvghf> Kista_Ubuntu : if you go into the menu editor and right click and choose properties it says what command is run. run that command with sudo in front of it
<siv0x> Kista_Ubuntu: when you open the program look around for the program name.. once you see it, go to konsole and type it, if that doesnt work try "sudo programname"
<deepsa> santam, you use gnome ? you have gedit?
<siv0x> Kista_Ubuntu: I dont know the command to wireless assistant..
<santam> yes
<bsharitt> I updated it to Edgy and things broke
<w3ccv> Kista_Ubuntu, no not sudo, start the networking command from the menus.
<deepsa> santam, do this in command line sudo gedit /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and edit as you want and same goes for the second file
<santam> ok thanks
<bsharitt> The brown text on the ubuntu launch screen is new gray and messed up
<siv0x> Kista_Ubuntu: I'm looking around though.. hrmm
<Kista_Ubuntu> it said: sudo: wireless: command not found
<santam> I am a complete noob at this
<deepsa> Kista_Ubuntu, RTFM
<santam> having used windiows till yesterday
<deepsa> lol
<santam> :-)
<bsharitt> And when it does get to gdm, it seems to lock up after trying to log in
<santam> thanks again I will log into ubuntu again and try that command
<deepsa> k
<bsharitt> and eveny more annoyingly, the already crappy startup sound starts looping on a small segment of it
<bsharitt> any idea?
<_raphael_> is there a way to test swap? I want to know if I assigned the correct partition
<POVaddct> _raphael_: cat /proc/swaps
<bsharitt> And it does this on a fresh install too
<siv0x> Kista_Ubuntu: okay.. wireless assistant is: wlassistant - not sure what problem you are having with sudo though.
<_raphael_> POVaddct: Used=0 and priority=-1. but it seems to be the correct part
<POVaddct> _raphael_: yeah
<_raphael_> POVaddct: what excactly does Used=0 mean?
<POVaddct> _raphael_: the swap area is not used yet. all programs/buffers are in ram.
<POVaddct> _raphael_: if processes consume more ram, the system will start to use swap
<bsharitt> Okay, I have a few pretty big issues with an update from dapper to edgy First of all, dapper worked great I updated it to Edgy and things broke The brown text on the ubuntu launch screen is new gray and messed up And when it does get to gdm, it seems to lock up after trying to log in, or atleast gets so slow that I wont wait for it. and eveny more annoyingly, the already crappy startup sound starts looping on a small segment of it. Any ideas? And it do
<ProN00b> whats the name of that command that turns installers (like make install) into packages ?
<jneves> ProN00b: checkinstall
<ProN00b> thanks
<ProN00b> wait, will that work if the installer is interactive ?
<siv0x> Would anyone know why i dont have sound on counter strike source, i'm running it on wine. and my sound card is an audigy 2 zs.
<ProN00b> siv0x, do you have sound normally ?
<Aardwolf> Hi, since I've been using ubuntu, I've been having more browser segmentation faults in one day, that in 2 years of usage of another distro - are browsers unstable in ubuntu breezy?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: yes
<siv0x> Aardwolf: dont know, but breezy is kinda outdated.
<ProN00b> siv0x, then its a wine problem... did you check the wineHQ page on counter strike source ? you should also go to the winehq channel and ask there after you checked that page
<Aardwolf> yeah breezy was the only cdrom lieing around :(
<Aardwolf> *lying?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: i've looked there, i've looked everywhere.. : (
<siv0x> ProNOOb: i'm using alsa though, and in winecfg under audio what do i select?
<ProN00b> siv0x, alsa and oss are the two things that work in most cases
<siv0x> ProNOOb: it says this in terminal when i click the audio tab.
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ wine winecfg
<siv0x> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<ProN00b> yeah
<ProN00b> but you don't want to use jack
<bsharitt> Okay, I have a few pretty big issues with an update from dapper to edgy First of all, dapper worked great I updated it to Edgy and things broke The brown text on the ubuntu launch screen is new gray and messed up And when it does get to gdm, it seems to lock up after trying to log in, or atleast gets so slow that I wont wait for it. and eveny more annoyingly, the already crappy startup sound starts looping on a small segment of it. Any ideas? And it do
<gostview> hi all
<ProN00b> siv0x, or does that keep winecfg from starting ?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: okay is that the problem with why i dont have sound?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: no when winecfg starts, and i click audio, i get that error.
<ProN00b> does your winecfg close when you klick the audio tab ?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: No.
<ProN00b> well, then thats not a problem
<ProN00b> jack is some strange audio output
<gostview> someone could explain to me how to configure spamassassin on evolution,  I try to config it without any success
<ProN00b> siv0x, just select alsa there and try, then select oss and try
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<siv0x> ProNOOb: i dont see anything that has anything to do with "jack"
<aarohi> i'm having trouble configuring firestarter to work with squid server. i've configured squid correctly, but can't seem to open a port successfully. can anyone help please?
<gostview> ...although I've followed the wiki ...
<pvz> hello everybody.
<siv0x> ProNOOb: Also i'm having a problem with Gecko Mozilla in wine.. I cant figure out how to install it and its a real pain.
<gostview> ... it seem doesn't work properly on evolution.
<ProN00b> siv0x, that doesn't matter
<ProN00b> siv0x, those are wine problems, you should really go to the wine channel
<pvz> i have a samsung digimax L50 digital camera,how can I make it "work" on ubuntu?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: whats the wine channel?>
<pvz> i tried digiKam,it won't work.
<bsharitt> Okay, I have a few pretty big issues with an update from dapper to edgy First of all, dapper worked great I updated it to Edgy and things broke The brown text on the ubuntu launch screen is new gray and messed up And when it does get to gdm, it seems to lock up after trying to log in, or atleast gets so slow that I wont wait for it. and eveny more annoyingly, the already crappy startup sound starts looping on a small segment of it. Any ideas? And it do
<ProN00b> siv0x, people on http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731 say that you should use oss
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<bXi> is there some kde app which allows me to see any available wireless networks?
<ProN00b> siv0x, #wiinehq
<ProN00b> #winehq
<siv0x> ProNOOb: To use OSS i wont have to change anything else except check the OSS box in audio right?
<ProN00b> uncheck all other boxes checked
<aarohi> can anyone help please? i can't set up firestarter with squid server
<QwertyM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22/ --> My f-spot doesnt work, gives this when I start it from the terminal, and in gui it appears 'loading' in taskbar and disappears..
<gostview> please, does anyone help me with spammassassin on evolution?
<siv0x> ProNOOb: K they are.
<bsharitt> Okay, I have a few pretty big issues with an update from dapper to edgy First of all, dapper worked great I updated it to Edgy and things broke The brown text on the ubuntu launch screen is new gray and messed up And when it does get to gdm, it seems to lock up after trying to log in, or atleast gets so slow that I wont wait for it. and eveny more annoyingly, the already crappy startup sound starts looping on a small segment of it. Any ideas? And it do
<pvz> i have a samsung digimax L50 digital camera,how can I make it "work" on ubuntu?
<Aardwolf> when I want to upgrade my breezy, I get the following message: "Could not calculate the upgrade" "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug. ". There's no indication of what this unresolvable problem is. How can I upgrade to dapper anyway?
<[A] ndy80> Hi, I installed Compiz using this tutorial: http://www.go-compiz.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Installation_Guide and I configured AIGLX using the howto on Ubuntu Help website. I've nVidia 5200, Ubuntu Edgy. The installatione is fine but when I enable "GL  Desktop" from the gnome-compiz tray icon, all windows borders disappear. If I disable it again, all windows borders appear again. It's like the composite manage was not loaded.... how can I fix it?
<bsharitt> Okay, I have a few pretty big issues with an update from dapper to edgy First of all, dapper worked great I updated it to Edgy and things broke The brown text on the ubuntu launch screen is new gray and messed up And when it does get to gdm, it seems to lock up after trying to log in, or atleast gets so slow that I wont wait for it. and eveny more annoyingly, the already crappy startup sound starts looping on a small segment of it. Any ideas? And it do
<pvz> i have a samsung digimax L50,how can I make it "work" on ubuntu?it doesn't show up as a usbdisk,and digiKam won't recognize it.
<KenThomson> a
<dmc_> Anyone know how to disable a Screensaver in Gnome via Command Line?
<Paladine> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bds> dmc_: is the screensaver running?
<TheNabb> heya, got some problem setting up glftpd...that (x)inetd..
<bds> I mean can you not see the desktop?
<Aardwolf> when I want to upgrade my breezy, I get the following message: "Could not calculate the upgrade" "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug. ". There's no indication of what this unresolvable problem is. How can I upgrade to dapper anyway?
<gostview> someone could explain to me how to configure spamassassin on evolution,  I try to config it without any success
<gostview> although I've followed the wiki
<gostview>  it seem doesn't work properly on evolution.
<Maheanuu> good morning everyone
<Jeruvy> gostview: if you don't tell us whats wrong or what you did, then *certainly* we cannot help you.  if you need to post details in config or error msg's pls use pastebin service and post link.
<bds> morning :)
<gostview> Jeruvy> no error, simple doesn't filter spam
<KenThomson> HELP: I plugged in my Microphone, and started to do recording via Sound and Video>Sound recorder
<MuffY> anyone knows hwo to set a VGA mode in grub?
<gostview> no way!
<MuffY> i can't find a table with the modes
<Jeruvy> gostview: I would suggest you review the documentation on spamassassin
<gostview> Jeruvy> I done it, I've read and read many wiki, but seem don't filter nothing
<POVaddct> MuffY: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo crimsun Seveas]  by ChanServ
<KenThomson> HELP: I plugged in my Microphone, and started to do recording via Sound and Video>Sound recorder, at first i thought no recording was being done, but on sticking my ear to the speaker i heard a extremely faint recording. SO i turned up all the volumes, but still the recording is done at such low volume that the output is not AUDIBLE. PLease help how do i change the volume at which the mic records? IN volume control>MIcrophone, i have set full volume for mic
<MuffY> POVaddct: ty, but i can't boot ubunut
<MuffY> well, i can
<Seveas> KenThomson, there usually is a microphone boost setting
<Seveas> KenThomson, try alsamixer in a terminal
<KenThomson> Seveas: ok
<MuffY> but the screen goes black after the loading thingie
<MuffY> =(
<Maheanuu> I have found a site that has a really good walk thru for setting up raid in Ubuntu. If you have a hankering for RaidX on your machine, you might want to take a gander at this.  http://www.economysizegeek.com/2006/07/15/migrate-raid1-to-raid5-and-grow/
<Jeruvy> gostview: then why do you think it is not blocking your spam?  What does spam assassin add to the headers for your emails?
<KenThomson> Seveas: Mic boost  (+20db) [off] , how do i turn it on?
<Seveas> KenThomson, hit the m
<cesar_> hello world
<cesar_> I have the last version of KNOPPIX
<Seveas> KenThomson, move with  cursor keys to the thing and hit m
<cesar_> 5.1
<MuffY> ty POVaddct
<cesar_> it's out 1 day ago
<KenThomson> Seveas: ok it worked, and then i simply close the terminal window or what?
<cesar_> I strongly recommend
<cesar_> you
<Maheanuu> how do I determine my kernal version in Dapper?
<Seveas> KenThomson, hit escape to close alsamixer or simply close the window
<baba-andrea> hi guys
<Seveas> Maheanuu, uname -r
<gostview> Jeruvy> nothing, that why I think it doesn't work properly
<Jeruvy> gostview: then review your logs
<Maheanuu> Thanx Seveas!
<baba-andrea> can I ask you one thing
<Jeruvy> gostview: if you don't explain the problem, or know what you did wrong then we cannot assist.
<KenThomson> Seveas: still the recording is done at almost-silent volume, what do i do?
<cesar_> you can install it to the hard disk using the command "knoppix-installer"
<cesar_> or just have fun using the live cd or dvd
<dvheumen> hi guys
<cesar_> sure
<Jeruvy> gostview: how do you know it's installed properly?  how do you know it's running?  how do you know it's configured properly...etc.etc.etc.
<Seveas> KenThomson, open alsamixer again, hit tab until you've switched to recording view and then look at the volume indicators
<dvheumen> does someone know how to disable the KDED Media Manager if it refuses to stop using the 'Stop' button?
<pvz> i have a samsung digimax L50,how can I make it "work" on ubuntu?it doesn't show up as a usbdisk,and digiKam won't recognize it.
<pvz> i am trying to install the drivers with wine,but i'm not sure how that will work.
<KenThomson> Seveas: view: [playback]  [capture]  [all] , which one? and once there what do i see?
<baba-andrea> I have a pcmcia ethernet card xircom CE3-10/100 that is right recognize but it is not online
<gostview> Jeruvy> The only thing that I could do at this point is to paste my local.cf  here, could you, please, read it?
<AoA> can somebody send me xorg.conf with modeline ? or paste me on pastebin
<Jeruvy> gostview: use a pastebin
<Seveas> KenThomson, capture, you'll see a similar screen to what you see now
<dmc_> Anyone know how to disable the Gnome Screensaver via Command Line?
<KenThomson> Seveas: in the "capture" view, when i speak in the mic, no meters/bars are moving when i speak in the mic
<gostview> ok... just a minute
<saraeluca2000> bo
<Seveas> KenThomson, no, they indicate the current volum settings, use arrow keys to change
<KenThomson> Seveas: in fact, in none of the three modes, any bars/meters are moving as i speak into the mic
<KenThomson> Seveas: ok
<SpacePuppy> Happy end of 2006!
<gostview> Jeruvy> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29/
<KenThomson> Seveas: It worked, you are my HERO!!! :) :) :)
* KenThomson blows some flying kisses towards Seveas
<KenThomson> :)
<dmc_> Anyone know how to disable the Gnome Screensaver via Command Line?
<derrik> dmc_ : sudo killall gnome-screensaver
<chuchi> hola
<dmc_> derrik: thank u
<derrik> dmc_ np
<Seveas> KenThomson, you're welcome :)
<KenThomson> Seveas: Shouldn't they have given a GUI way of doing these things, or are you going to sit around here helping all the people who have a simple mic? :) (no offence whatsoever meant)
<NickVolcano> hi everybody i've a question
<Seveas> KenThomson, the gui in applications -> sound & video can do this as well, but I forgot the details and was too lazy too look it up (or open the application)
<Seveas> !ask | NickVolcano
<ubotu> NickVolcano: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<baba-andrea> hi guys I have Xircom pcmcia ethernet card that is recognize but isn't function
<NickVolcano> ok sorry...i've installed ubuntu on a pc & now I'd like to format that pc
<KenThomson> Seveas: looks, i better get comfortable with the GUI before i loose my patience with Linux, if i want to make any foray into the Linux world :)
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: So whats the problem, format the HDD with whatever partition manager you use and ubuntu like everything else shall be wiped off
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: what exactly is your question?
<Acidictadpole> does anyone know the difference with Serial ATA and Parallel ATA when it comes to compatability?
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: compatibility with motherboards or what?
<gostview> Jeruvy> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29/
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: Yea, i need to buy another hard drive.. and FS has a really good deal on a PATA drive.. Im just not sure if it would be compatable with my pc or not.
<MuffY> does ubuntu have problems with nvidia cards or am i just doing stupid things? The ubuntu loading screen shows up, but if it's done, the screen goes black
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: Older MBDs cant use SATA drives, you need to buy a external sata-card to plug-in the SATA drive on a non-SATA supporting MBD, Is that useful?
<NickVolcano> I want to format my HDD
<MuffY> i have an nVidia 6800, is it unsupported or something :/
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: so if my mobo can support SATA is can support PATA>
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: Open up your cabinet and look on the MBDs base for some 2-3-4 really small and sleek connecting ports, and google-image for a SATA port's photo and see if that exists, or alternatively see your MBDs manual for a SATA port, generally the diagram of the MBD in the manual labels them clearly if they exist
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: without a doubt it can support PATA
<gostview> Jeruvy> I've installed spamassassin, configured the local.cf, what more?!
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: All MBDs support PATA, dont worry?
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: so that's a yes.. when you have SATA support you can use a PATA drive
<Acidictadpole> ok, thanks.
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: yeah, a SATA supporting MBD can support PATA
<gostview> Jeruvy> I've configured evolution wiht in pipe to /usr/bin/spamassassin ...
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: PATA is what probably you are using, if you dont know what SATA is. :)
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: I do, i just hadn't heard of PATA before :P
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: Not called that anyway.
<dmc_> Acidictadpole: PATA= IDE
<Acidictadpole> dmc_: Thanks
<gostview> in the filter rules... there something I forgot?
<MuffY> my screen goes black if i boot ubuntu, though the loading screen does show up (but after it  loads it turns black)
<MuffY> i have an nVidia 6800, is that it?
<MuffY> unsupported or something?
<KenThomson> MuffY: Its supported alright
<MuffY> k
<MuffY> any mode you think will make it work?
<KenThomson> MuffY: what happens exactly, you use 6.10? And you see the splash screen fillup and than you dont get anything to put your username/password is it that?
<MuffY> yes, 6.10
<MuffY> yes
<MuffY> exeactly
<KenThomson> MuffY: Is that PC accessible right now?
<MuffY> yes
<MuffY> it's at the GRUB screne
<MuffY> this is my moms latop
<KenThomson> MuffY: Does the screen simply go black or is there some text of any kind being displayed?
<MuffY> no, it goes black
<MuffY> though the loader does show up
<NickVolcano> is not contemplate that a pc with ubuntu could be formatted?
<KenThomson> MuffY: Press and hold left-ctrl, left-alt, f1 together for 3 seconds on that PC, when the screen has gone black after the splash screen has been shown
<MuffY> k, it's booting
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: As i said, what do you want to know, "how to format a PC" or what?
<MuffY> *splash screen*
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: Do you want to format the PC using UbuntuLIveCD, or WIndows XP CD or what? What exaclty is the question?
<NickVolcano> what do you want to know?? what?
<MuffY> KenThomson nothing happens
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: what does ctrl+alt f1 for three seconds tell it to do?
<KenThomson> MuffY: Did the splash screen fillup alright?
<MuffY> yes
<NickVolcano> I have windows 98 cd (sec edition)
<rretzbach> Hi.
<KenThomson> MuffY: try it once more, it is stubborn at times, press and hold left ctrl-alt-f together for three seconds, and see what happens
<baba-andrea> quit
<NickVolcano> and I would remove ubuntu to install win98
<MuffY> F1 or f :/
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: You want to completely format the PC, completely remove everything?
<KenThomson> MuffY: F-one
<NickVolcano> yes!
<MuffY> k
<MuffY> nothing
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: You have the Ubuntu LIve CD nearby?
<rretzbach> I installed wmii per apt, but it only starts on the left screen. How can I make it start on both? fb, gnome, fvwm all other start on both screens :(
<NickVolcano> I downloaded the iso file
<NickVolcano> and burned the cd. I have that cd
<Acidictadpole> MuffY: Tell me your problem quickly, i may have the same problem and if that solution works i am going to try it.
<bdgraue> hi all, some political allowed?
<MuffY> Acidictadpole: splash screen shows up
<MuffY> but after it shows up, the screen goes blank
<KenThomson> MuffY: Restart that laptop once more, and after the splash screen shows, press and hold left-ctrl left-alt f-one for three seconds, if that works, there is a little process we can do to get yout GUI back, if that doesn't work than you are out of luck. But re-boot and do what i told you, IT SHOULD WORK
<bjames> does anyone know how to view a samba share from a windows machine? (set up on Ubuntu)
<MuffY> it doesn't work
<MuffY> i press and hold left ctrl, left alt, and F1
<MuffY> but nothing happens on the screen
<MuffY> oh wait
<Anarchy> aight maybe someone can help me ... where can I find this patch for ati-drivers for 2.6.20
<MuffY> lemme try something (back in 2 mins)
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: Pop-in the ubuntu live cd, go into your computer's BIOS and set the boot sequence to boot from cd first, than restart the PC, ubuntu liveCD, shall bootup, click on start/install. After that go to System>Administration>gparted.
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: Are you following me? How many HDDs do you have?
<bjames> anyone have experience with SAMBA?
<NickVolcano> wait I'll try, I've 1 HDD
<KenThomson> bjames: sorry, can;t help you
<Anarchy> so noone knows
<Anarchy> hrrm
<MuffY> KenThomson: if i look in the GRUB thingie (before booting up), it doesn't say anything about a video mode, maybe i should put one there?
<derrik> bjames: i've messed around with samba for a while
<MuffY> KenThomson: I had the same problem with the Live CD, but after changing the VGA mode to 640x480-16 it worke fine
<siv0x> how do i setup ALSAs OSS emulation ?
<MuffY> worked**
<dmc_> Whats the easiest way to install WINE?
<bjames> derrik: how do I access a samba share from windows?
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: Copy and keep all that i am saying safe. After ubuntu LivdCD has booted up, go to "gparted" and it shall load. Then simply right-click on one or more partitions that are shown in the graphical bar at the top. Right-click each partition and select "remove", after you have removed all partitions in a similar way. Your HDDs bar will show a completely gray picture. Now click on "apply". And your HDD shall be made completely new, everything shall be
<MuffY> though the resolution i got was no way 640x480, more like 1024x768
<KenThomson> NickVolcano: Hope that helps
<la> hi
<derrik> bjames: if you have it installed correctly on ubuntu you should be able to browse the folder in network neighborhood
<la> ////////////////////////////////////////////////
<siv0x> Anyone?
<bjames> derrik: I don't need to enable it in windows anywhere then?
<la> [] 
<Anarchy> wtf kind of patch is this http://rafb.net/p/NoWt3d86.nln.html
<MuffY> KenThomson: read my thing about the Live CD?
<KenThomson> MuffY: Are you really sure ctrl-alt-fONE is not working?
<MuffY> yes
<la>   jh
<KenThomson> MuffY: i read it
<NickVolcano> mm don't run the cd
<dmc_> Whats the easiest way to install WINE?
<derrik> bjames: right as long as its on the the same network and theres no firewall blocking it, it should show up
<la> 
<KenThomson> dmc_: Open add/remove and select wine, and click install
<la>  
<bjames> derrik: where is network neighbourhood?
<dmc_> KenThomson: thanks
<la>  
<la> u jhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnn
<la> ] cv[
<KenThomson> dmc_: Anytime?
<bjames> I can get to "My network places | Entire network"
<MuffY> KenThomson: maybe this is worth noting, the screen stays on, it doesn't gop in standby mode (that happened in windows if fif did spooky things with the resolution or the VGA drivers)
<la> dddddddd\
<zenit> la: get thet cat off your keyboard
<derrik> bjames: sorry 'my network places' in windows xp, not network neighborhood
<KenThomson> MuffY: I am really rusty with GRUB editing.
<derrik> bjames: its on the start menu
<MuffY> =p
<la> dddddddd\                   =\
<bjames> derrik: I think I found it
<MuffY> i've never done it xD
<Anarchy> where do the devs hang
<la> U P'??????pppppppppppppppp56=\============================
<KenThomson> MuffY: Can you one more time try ctrl-alt-f-ONE, at that black screen a couple of times, it SHOULD work
<la> NJ
<MuffY> anyway, thanks for your patience and help, KenThomson
<MuffY> ok
<KenThomson> MuffY: Anytime, you are welcome
<KenThomson> MuffY: If that doesn't work, are you having dual boot?
<MuffY> yes
<IndyGunFreak> what is the terminal command to extract a tar file to a folder that requires root access?  I'm tryin to extract a theme to /usr/share/themes  The Tar file is on my desktop, and I have no problem extracting it via terminal to my desktop, just don't know how to do it to another folder
<MuffY> but the dual boot isn't working xD
<KenThomson> MuffY: You are trying to run 6.10 on a laptop with Windows XP also right?
<MuffY> it doesn't show my windows installation =p
<KenThomson> MuffY: Did you install Ubuntu after windows?
<MuffY> Ino, i'm on a laptop now, the dual boot with winxp is on my box
<MuffY> yes, after windows
<bjames> derrik: "My network places | Microsoft windows network | Mshome" and then the PC slows right down and the explorer window goes to "Not responding"
<bjames> derrik: as if searching and unable to find anything
<KenThomson> MuffY: and in the laptop, in the GRUB there is no such option as Windows, and ubuntu is not working, right?
<MuffY> the laptop is a windows machine
<bjames> derrik: "Mshome is not accessible, you might not have permission to use this nework resouce..."
<MuffY> i am on it now, my normal computer is having trouble
<KenThomson> MuffY: ok ok
<MuffY> in GRUB windows doens't show up on my normal computer
<KenThomson> MuffY: and does the PC have dualboot?
<derrik> bjames: yeah i had a similar problem. it was either because i had a firewall running, or samba wasn't set up correctly.
<KenThomson> MuffY: ok do you have a liveCD?
<MuffY> it should have, but it doesn't show my Windows installation
<bjames> derrik: possibly both for me
<MuffY> yes, i have, i installed ubuntu with it
<KenThomson> MuffY: Pop-it in and run Ubuntu from liveCD
<bjames> derrik: I have a firewall and I'm not sure about Samab being installed right
<siv0x> how do i setup ALSAs OSS emulation ?
<MuffY> i did, that worked fine
<MuffY> i installed ubuntu with it
<MuffY> that didn;t work fine
<KenThomson> MuffY: i know, but we are going to edit some files with it on your HDD, so do it now
<derrik> bjames: firewall on ubuntu, windows, or both?
<MuffY> ok
<MuffY> lemme boot it
<bjames> derrik: windows firewall and router firewall
<bjames> derrik: I don't think iptables is set up (at least not by me)
<KenThomson> MuffY: Is this the first-time you are starting ubuntu and it is not working or have you used that thing before? And any idea what caused the black screen?
<MuffY> i have never ever used any linux distro before
<Sigit> hai
<MuffY> the Live CD had the same problem, but changing the VGA mode helped
<derrik> bjames: hmm. make sure the windows firewall will allowing file sharing within the LAN
<bjames> derrik: ok...
<KenThomson> MuffY: My question is, Have you ever succesfully booted-up and used Ubuntu on the PC or is this the first-time you are starting it and it is failing?
<MuffY> it is the first time
<KenThomson> MuffY: Moreover, start that liveCD with whatever way you did it the first time
<MuffY> the live thing worked fine, but the ubuntu on my HDD never worked once
<KenThomson> MuffY: Did that install go on correctly? After the install did Ubuntu ask you "keep using live cd" or "restart"?
<bjames> derrik: file and printer sharing is enabled on the windows firewall - is that right?
<MuffY> yes, it asked
<KenThomson> KenThomson: And then finally asked you to remove the CD and press <enter>?
<MuffY> it said i had to remove the Live CD to boot up the proper way
<MuffY> yes
<MuffY> though it hanged
<jonah1980> hi guys, i'm trying to add the trash/deleted items folder to my dock - dragging it doesn't work and i wondered if there was a way to make a shortcut or launcher and drag that onto the dock? but putting trash: in launcher doesn;t work
<MuffY> it ejected the CD
<KenThomson> MuffY: when did it eject the CD, at that black screen?
<MuffY> no
<KenThomson> MuffY: it ejected the CD after you chose "re-start" right?
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: I'm relatively unaware when it comes to configuring GRUB. would you be able to help me correct a problem?
<bjames> derrik: also it's set up to tell me if it's blocked anything and it didn't
<Acidictadpole> MuffY: Is your hard drive light solid on when your screen goes blank?
<MuffY> there was a progress bar, going the "wrong"way (it became less filled)
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: Go ahead, i shall try
<KenThomson> MuffY: no that was correct :)
<MuffY> hard drive light?
<MuffY> ah i know
<derrik> bjames: this is the windows firewall, correct?
<MuffY> no
<MuffY> it flickers a bit
<bjames> derrik: yes
<MuffY> if i press your buttons
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: I had a dual boot set up on two hard drives and the one which GRUb pointed to died.
<KenThomson> MuffY: It was shutting down, so it had to de-fill itself, basically ubuntu is installed correctly on your PC
<MuffY> i thought the same way
<KenThomson> MuffY: Did the liveCD boot correctly?
<MuffY> i forgot which VGA mode to use, so i'm trying to find it now first attempt failed)
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: GRUB pointed to, meaning what? Are you talking about the HDD that had GRUB on the MBR? or what?
<KenThomson> MuffY: Go ahead and start that CD, after that we can do some work :)
<MuffY> yes i know :p
<MuffY> I'll hl you when it's up and running
<KenThomson> Is there no-body else around to help? Or is everyone busy getting DRUNK? :)
<MuffY> mmm beer
<MuffY> you can't blame them
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: I dont know TBh, im very ignorant when it comes to MBR's and such. I know that GRUB was installed on the drive which died... now when I try to boot to the other one I get error 21.. (Selected hard drive not found)
<MuffY> it's almost new year
<derrik> bjames: yeah in the exceptions tab make sure the file and print sharing is checked
<bjames> derrik: it is
<bjames> derrik: do I need to add any ports to my router exception table?
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: "TBh" what is that?
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: So on the PC, are you able to see a GRUB menu, and out of that MENU what are all the items that are functional?
<derrik> bjames: no that should ok by default
<MuffY> oh lord, the screen is acting funny again, but at least it's up
<TehBigToe> to be honest
<MuffY> KenThomson: Live CD is up (sortof)
<KenThomson> MuffY: Can you see the screen and such stuff properly? than it should do
<[BTF] Chm0d> happy new year everyone Ill probably be off here for the rest of the day
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: To be honest with cap typos
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: and i dont get to the menu.. the hard drive which died was the main GRUB loader one.
<MuffY> (the screen is quite fucked up, it is showing tiself three times and it's all shivering, but at least i can see the desktop and recognise it and read what things say)
<siv0x> how do i setup ALSAs OSS emulation?
<DBO> !ohmy | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MuffY> ?
<MuffY> oh sorry
<MuffY> my apologies
<DBO> its cool
<KenThomson> MuffY: ok, applications>accessories>terminal
<MuffY> the screen is acting funny**
<MuffY> yay
<MuffY> terminal
<KenThomson> MuffY: First go to System>administration>gparted
<MuffY> in the terminal?
<bjames> derrik: I'm not sure if Samba is set up right - I installed it at the command line and in Linux it is checked under "services" so it's on ( ? ) and I right clicked and shared a folder (/tmp just for the sake of it)
<KenThomson> MuffY: no that is another thing
<MuffY> ok
<KenThomson> MuffY: Do it from the launch panel
<MuffY> (GNOME partition editor is the same, right?)
<KenThomson> MuffY: you are just having one single HDD, is that correct, or do you have more than one HDD?
<KenThomson> MuffY: ya
<MuffY> i have two HDDs, i made the Ubuntu partition on the master, and a swap partition on the other
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: did you see my last message?
<QwertyM> When I run frostwire it doesnt start, so when I try from the terminal, it says this "runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<jonah1980> hello how do you launch the trash bin from terminal. is it something like "nautilus trash:"
<cesar_> I know the answer
<cesar_> QwertyM
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: what happens exactly when you boot-up the computer, what menu entries do you see and what are functional?
<QwertyM> cesar_, can I know it?
<MuffY> and there are loads of partitions on each (well, three on each to be exact ;p), but i guess that doesn't matter?
<AoA> does somebody succesfuly compild 537 intel modem driver ?
<jonah1980> and does anyone know where the trash icon is stored?
<KenThomson> MuffY: There are two HDDs, Ubuntu is running from MASTER, and Windows is on SLAVE right?
<derrik> bjames: if you try ps -ef | grep smbd on the command line, that should let you know if the process is running
<cesar_> Try to install or reinstall Java JVE last version.
<MuffY> windows is also on the master
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: It does it post-BIOS beep.. and then Grub tells me: Error 21. and halts the PC
<jhaig> What do people recommend for video editing in Ubuntu?
<cesar_> before
<mensur> Hi! im trying to install a plugin for banshee.,,, and trying to compile it but its asking for mono.. it's saying mono is not installed but i have installed it.-.. also mono-devel is installed... any ideas???
<MuffY> at the front of the drive
<jevangelo> hey, how do you get .wma support
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: ok
<cesar_> Frostwire needs java to run
<cesar_> as well as Limewire
<KenThomson> MuffY: please prefix your messages with "KenThomson" as it is difficult for me to see
<MuffY> (partition magic (windows) said windows would be bootable i i made the partition fter the 1024 cilinder boundrary)
<MuffY> sorry
<jevangelo> win32 codecs make wmv work, but not wma
<jhaig> jevangelo: Use "EasyUbuntu" to get various multimedia support.
<QwertyM> cesar_, I have sun java and azureus and other java apps like jflickr function pretty well
<MuffY> KenThomson: windows is also on the master, at the beginning of the drive
<jonah1980> jhaig, Kino is awesome for video editing
<cesar_> but sometimes frostwire does not recognize the java is installed
<KenThomson> MuffY: First we are going to make Windows show on GRUB, so i need to know everything about partitions
<sonnie> hi there, I installed ubuntu 6.10 via PXE, then I installed windowsxp and failed to boot into ubuntu. how can I re-enter ubuntu via PXE again?
<cesar_> reinstall it using automatix
<MuffY> KenThomson: |windows|             ubuntu                 |FAT32 fiel share partition| << my master HDD
<cesar_> it works for me
<bjames> derrik: one second...
<jhaig> jonah1980: Thanks.  Is that part of KDE?  Is there a Gnome equivalent?
<KenThomson> MuffY: What are the partitions (in correct order, in the order that GRUB shows on that bar, from left to right) on MASTER and slave?
<Nookie^> Hi! im trying to install a plugin for banshee.,,, and trying to compile it but its asking for mono.. it's saying mono is not installed but i have installed it.-.. also mono-devel is installed... any ideas???
<cesar_> automatix provides with both java and frostwire clients
<KenThomson> MuffY: ok, slave?
<jhaig> I know I can still use KDE stuff, but it will install a whole load of extra libraries.  :-)
<MuffY> KenThomson: |winswap|linux swap|free space| << slave disk
<jonah1980> jhaig, i'm running it on gnome and it works really well. i don't know about gnome equiv, you'd have to google it i think to see if something similar
<sonnie> I can obtain a KNOPPIX LIVE CD via PXE
<MuffY>  KenThomson: |windows|             ubuntu                 |FAT32 fiel share partition| << my master HDD
<bjames> derrik: ps -ef | grep smbd
<MuffY> ole load of extra libraries.  :-)
<MuffY> <MuffY>
<bjames> gives:
<MuffY> oops
<bjames> three instances
<KenThomson> MuffY: Good, you are having Windows XP, right? And on the GRUB on right-clicking in top-right and selecting hd0, the MASTER SHOWS up, right?
<MuffY>  KenThomson: |winswap|linux swap|free space| << slave disk
<bjames> two root and one for my username
<cesar_> I have the new Knoppix version
<cesar_> 5.1
<cesar_> the former was 5.0.1
<jonah1980> hello anyone know where deleted items/wastebasket icon is, is it in pixmaps someplace or somewhere else?
<MuffY> GRUB? you mean Gparted?
<derrik> bjames: did that return anything?
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: Can you tell me how many HDDs did you have? And which HDD contained what OS? And out of that which is teh one that yo have currently removed?
<jhaig> jonah1980: Do I need a special repository?  Synaptic cannot find kivo.
<QwertyM> cesar_, okay, I'll try the one given with automatix then
<bjames> derrik: yeah three instances - two for root and one for my username
<cesar_> with automatix everything works well
<eia768> i upgraded ubuntu to dapper and now the (/?) doesnt work on console (abnt-2 keyboad), and the console font only works when i execute setupcon ... what is going on with edgy?
<KenThomson> MuffY: yeah gparted
<Acidictadpole> KenThomson: HD0 contained windows. and that HDD is fine. HD1 (Ithink) contained Ubuntu, and that one is Dead, and was the main GRUB hard drive"
<eia768> upgraded from dapper to edgy*
<jonah1980> jhaig, kino not kivo
<MuffY>  KenThomson:  it only shows hda and hdb
<QwertyM> anyone knows how do I setup mplayer to really play stuff? it gives fatal errors for each avi (xvid/divx) I try
<jonah1980> jhaig, it should be there in synaptic
<QwertyM> Xine runs fine and so does totem
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: and currently you have removed the other HDD, right?
<jhaig> jonah1980: Ah, that would make a difference.
<derrik> bjames: ok so thats going good. hmm. it may have to do with the file permissions on the fold you'd like to share
<KenThomson> MuffY: OK hda = master with windows|ubuntu|swap, in this order, right?
<bjames> derrik: I've right clikced and set to share
<MuffY>  KenThomson:  winxp is hda /dev/hda1, ubuntu is hda /dev/hda3, FAT32 is /dev/hda5
<MuffY>  KenThomson: no, it's windows|ubuntu|FAT32 for file sharing between windows and linux
<jhaig> jonah1980: I notice that the search for kino has brought up 'dvgrab'.  Do I need this, or does kino deal with connecting to cameras itself?
<sonnie> hi there, I installed ubuntu 6.10 via PXE, then I installed windowsxp and failed to boot into ubuntu. how can I re-enter ubuntu via PXE again?
<sonnie> I can obtain a KNOPPIX LIVE CD via PXE
<eia768> it is as they say... ubuntu is crap...keyboard doesnt work
<sonnie> btw: i have no CD-ROM
<derrik> bjames: try this command 'chmod 777 /folderyouwanttoshare'
<KenThomson> MuffY: from the graphical bar in gparted, on hda, you see windows|ubuntu|file-share, right?
<MuffY> yes
<bjames> derrik: ok
<MuffY>  KenThomson: yes
<cesar_> via torrent is better to get KNOPPIX
<jonah1980> jhaig, kino uses a load of different thinks to work. if you install it, synaptic should add other stuff it needs for you
<KenThomson> MuffY: good!, now you have a terminal open in background right?
<cesar_> it's faster
<MuffY> yes
<IndyGunFreak> I downloaded a theme .tar file to my desktop, i can extract it to my desktop w/o issue from Terminal, but I need to know how to extract it to a folder that requires root access(/usr/share/themes)
<MuffY>  KenThomson:  yes i have
<KenThomson> MuffY: Come to the channel "kensworld" i will help you further there, as this is crowded
<ddd_> hello all.
<MuffY> KenThomson: ok
<Nintendud> alright, I need some quick help o_o
<KenThomson> MuffY: type "/join #kensworld" here
<cesar_> shoot it
<ddd_> how do i disable the icons on the buttons in GTK???
<bjames> derrik: done
<jonah1980> jhaig, not only does kino let you import your video from your camcorda etc, but you can edit it and then create dvd (it must use dvdgrab and a few things for that)
<Nintendud> any reason why an ext3 partition would report WAY less space available than the difference between space used and total space?
<jhaig> jonah1980: OK, will it didn't select dvgrab as a dependency, so I guess it doesn't need it.
<[gen2] niki> Hello :o ive got a problem. my 2.6.20-2 and -3 generic wont boot
<Nintendud> Example: /dev/hdd1             276G  250G   12G  96% /phantom (from df -h)
<[gen2] niki> it always gives out:
<derrik> bjames: try refreshing your network places and see if windows can see it now
<KenThomson> Acidictadpole: sorry i couldn't help you much, but i gottu finish with one person first, if you are willing to wait come to "/join #kensworld" i shall help you there
<bjames> derrik: ok
<Nintendud> I've tried remounting, and it did nothing
<[gen2] niki> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<jonah1980> jhaig, maybe it's optional, i've not installed it for ages only used it a few times, but not for a while. so can't remember how or when i got it working! haha
<eia768> slackware is still the best... it takes a time to update, but it works... since i installed ubuntu i only see problems
<jonah1980> does anyone know where the deleted items icon is kept?
<Nintendud> Anyone have any ideas?
<eia768> i have
<Nintendud> for my problem, I mean
<Nintendud> :P
<jhaig> jonah1980: It wasn't even a 'recommended' package, and since Kino is described as a "DV" video editor, I suppose it must be built in.
<eia768> i ll install slackware and be free again
<bjames> derrik: it's having a think about it
<Ramosa> hmm Amiga OS 4.0 just released
<jonah1980> jhaig, i dunno couldn't say, just give it a blast haha trial and error approach
<jhaig> jonah1980: Thanks.
<Nintendud> I'll repeat my problem: For some reason, the free space available to write to on all of my EXT3 partitions is different from the total amount of space and the space currently being used (Example from df -h: /dev/hdd1             276G  250G   12G  96% /phantom). I noticed yesterday on this particular drive that I was losing roughly 1 gig per hour, without anything being downloaded to the drive.
<jonah1980> jhaig, no worries, i wasn't very helpful - hope kino works out ok
<jonah1980> anyone in here, i challenge you!!! where is the deleted items icon stored??
<bjames> derrik: it still tells me "Mshome is not accessible"
<Nintendud> It may be due to the fact that I was, in fact, downloading a large torrent at fast speeds to the drive, but that space was allocated and there should be no reason now that it would have taken any extra space (especially since it has already finished)
<lupine_85> jonah1980: /usr/share/icons ?
<Nintendud> (and since its folder never increased in size_
<Nintendud> )
<Nintendud> but then again, all my other ext3 drives, which were not being written to, have also mysteriously lost some space
<Nintendud> anyone have any ideas for why this is happening?
<deepsa> jonah1980, lol
<deepsa> jonah1980, what you think you are
<derrik> bjames: hmm. did you add a network user? sorry should asked that earlier
<bjames> nope
<bjames> derrik: no I don't think so
<jonah1980> deepsa, huh?
<jonah1980> lupine_85, thanks
<deepsa> jonah1980, you were challenging
<lupine_85> so what's my prize?
* lupine_85 gets his bank details ready
<deepsa> lol
<derrik> bjames: here try this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add.2Fedit.2Fdelete_network_users
<bjames> derrik: cheers
<jonah1980> deepsa, sorry you lost me, but thanks for being there
<Li`lEndian> anyone answered that question? got disconnected, i think.
<r_rehashed> good evening everybody
<suyuki> hello
<suyuki> need help installing cxacru!
<Maheanuu> IaOrana r_rehashed
<suyuki> I don't know if I have the right package anymore
<Miknx> fuck ubuntu
<r_rehashed> Miknx!
<PriceChild> calm down Miknx
<PriceChild> Miknx: Do you have a problem with ubuntu that someone could help you with?
<bjames> derrik: at the rist of sounding retarded does "system_username" refer to my username on windows or the windows system and my username - i.e. MSHOME_bjames or just bjames
<bjames> ?
<Nookie^> Hi! im trying to install a plugin for banshee.,,, and trying to compile it but its asking for mono.. it's saying mono is not installed but i have installed it.-.. also mono-devel is installed... any ideas???
<r_rehashed> newbies 1st need to have patience :P
<PriceChild> Nookie^: what plugin?
<suyuki> anyone know where I can get a proper cxacru package
<Nookie^> PriceChild: Fleow
<Aardwolf> when I want to upgrade my breezy, I get the following message: "Could not calculate the upgrade" "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug. ". There's no indication of what this unresolvable problem is. How can I upgrade to dapper anyway?
<r_rehashed> Maheanuu, what's IaOrana?
<siv0x> hey could anyone help me with setting up ALSAs OSS Emulater?
<KenThomson> lupine_85: are you around?
<Maheanuu> Its hello in Tahitian
<siv0x> Aardwolf: you cannot upgrade from breezy to edgy.
<r_rehashed> oh, ty
<derrik> bjames: haha its ok, i'm a little unfamilar here myself. like i said i haven't used samba in a while. i believe the system_username there refers to your windowsname_windowsusername
<Maheanuu> aita peha peha
<Aardwolf> siv0x, it's not to breezy, it's to dapper...
<Aardwolf> *not to edgy
<siv0x> Aardwolf: dont know then. sorry =\
<r_rehashed> has anybody used compiz on ubuntu, here?
<Aardwolf> :(
<r_rehashed> with AIGLX?
<suyuki> need help installing cxacru, anyone?
<siv0x> Aardwolf: you could try downloading the dapper liveCD : D
<Aardwolf> is there an edgy cd available?
<siv0x> Aardwolf: thats the next easiest way to upgrade that i know of.
<suyuki> yea there is
<siv0x> Aardwolf: Yes.
<Aardwolf> how much mb download is it?
<suyuki> 600 something
<siv0x> !edgy > Aardwolf
<Miknx> woow
<siv0x> Aardwolf: around 650 - 700
<Aardwolf> ok
<KenThomson> How do i mount a HDD in Ubuntu?
<MarcN> KenThomson: they are probably already mounted on /media/
<Aardwolf> how to make them be mounted with user write access rights?
<KenThomson> MarcN: i want to manually mount hda3 in a folder ~/demo, how do i do that?
<MarcN> KenThomson:  mount /dev/hda3 /home/ken/demo
<bjames> derrik: it tells me I don't exist in the unix password database
<MarcN> KenThomson:  sudo mount ...
<bjames> running the commands on the wiki with my linux username works fine (just doesn't help), when using windows usernames it doesn't like them
<sacater> siv0x: you are aware that many people have had problems upgrading from dapper to edgy
<TooR4u> how to display like this * aish is known as aishaaa
<derrik> bjames: ahh, here we go, this should help: http://www.amyon.net/v3/articles/operating-system/simple-samba-setup-on-ubuntu-6.10-edgy-eft-3.html
<xor> how can i install ubuntu desktop on my existing RAID1 and RAID5 arrays ?
<TooR4u> i mean message
<KenThomson> MarcN: Thank you
<ootput> where applicable: happy new years :D
<siv0x> Sacater: i'm not upgrading, Aadwolf is. and yeah - but he shouldnt have problems if he downloads the LiveCD
<ootput> how do i replace the ubuntu icon the the menu bar with something else?
<ootput> even the foot
<sacater> kenThomson: sudo mount -t <fs> /dev/hdd /mnt
<siv0x> Sacater: My problem is, figuring out how to get ALSAs OSS Emulater set up so i can have sound on CS : (
<bjames> derrik: sudo smbpasswd -a bjames      seems to work
<KenThomson> sacater: thank you
<bjames> derrik: NEWTON/bjames doesn't work
<sacater> KenThomson: no problem m8
<sacater> siv0x: are you using GNOME ALSA base
<TooR4u> my old nick is xyzzz .... s o  i want to display all people in the chanel
<TooR4u> how to mess ?
<siv0x> Sacater: Not sure.. I'm using KDE for Desktop..
<sacater> siv0x: shouldnt you be on the kubuntu channel then
<ootput> is there a guide to setting up multiple sound cards in ubuntu?
<ootput> one of the soundcards is using spdif out
<siv0x> Sacater: didnt know there was a Kubuntu channel. lol
<sacater> ootput: have you tried using GNOME ALSA base,
<derrik> bjames: ok, i believe the next step is adding yourself to /etc/samba/smbusers if you're not already there
<xor> how can i install Ubuntu or KUbuntu on my existing RAID1 and RAID5 arrays?
<TooR4u> my old nick is xyzzz .... s o  i want to display all people in the chanel
<TooR4u> how to mess ?
<sacater> siv0x: type /j #kubuntu
<bjames> derrik: ok what do I add there?
<siv0x> sacater: i'm in there now.. lol
<drivera90> What do I do with .rar?
<Rookie_> tar zxvf
<derrik> bjames: bjames = "network username"
<drivera90> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bjames> derrik: already tried that
<drivera90> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<noodles12> i have a rar file with a pw. can i use john the ripper to get that?
<derrik> bjames: have you tried restarting the samba process? sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bjames> derrik: trying it now...
<Gacoment> hola
<Gacoment> hello boys
<KenThomson> !uninstall > grub
<Phr34Ck> http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.1-200609210945/
<Phr34Ck> if anyone can go there and tell me which version to download for Ubuntu.
<Gacoment> i have this problem: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/861/saveyourselfhk1.jpg. How can i kill it?
<bjames> derrik: aha!
<lupine_85> Gacoment: in a terminal, find it with ps x then kill it with kill -9 (piD)
<bjames> derrik: top man - thanks for the help, it seems to work now
<Gacoment> lupine_85, i know it, but didn't find in process.
<lupine_85> then kill whatever owns it
<Phr34Ck> http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.1-200609210945/
<derrik> bjames: sweet! glad i could help
<Phr34Ck> which one to download for Ubuntu ?
<cesar_> I have a question
<zelda> ping all
<bjames> derrik: I'll have to write down what I did for when I properly set up a fileserver (at the moment I'm just running Ubuntu on VMware before buying hardware)
<don_pedro> j #ubuntu.pl
<rizo_> I just like to say UBUNTU and LINUX rule, recovered my very importants ntfs partition even when windows wouldn't...
<ewook> nice
<cesar_> why does Ubuntu sometimes hang up the Firefox window?
<cesar_> it's very annoing this matter
<derrik> bjames: it might have been correct all along, just had to restart the process after setting it up.
<cesar_> when I am surfing the windows dessapears
<rizo_> firefox feels very unstable on ubuntu i use seamonkey
<Ferret> cesar_: Just out of random interest, is it on a site with flash animations of some kind, and do you have some kind of music player (especially mpd) running at the time?
<cesar_> not at all
<cesar_> just the firefox windows
<zelda> firefox2 even on windows whats happening
<derrik> bjames: should have thought of that first. oh well, it works now :)
<rizo_> mine does anyway
<cesar_> it is an ubuntu problem
<Ferret> cesar_: No, really, it isn't.
<cesar_> because I have proved several distros
<cesar_> and all of the others work perfectly
<Nintendud> rizo_: actually, when I used the version of Firefox from Firefox's website rather then from the Ubuntu repos, it worked just fine :)
<Nintendud> than*
<rizo_> I miss firefox 0.7 for me was the best version (firebird back then)
<cesar_> I install ubuntu 6.10
<Ferret> What does that prove?  Maybe ubuntu was the only one of those you tried which happened to have exactly version 2.1.4.5 of somelibrary-dev
<Ferret> cesar_: Lots of people on windows and linux have crashing and memory leak problems with firefox
<cesar_> the problem is not that only
<Nintendud> Anyway, if anyone wants to help me, I posted my issue here since everyone ignored me in here earlier :( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328786
<rizo_> seamonkey is actually pretty good
<cesar_> the problem is that the same thing happens with Kcaffeine
<cesar_> Kaffeine
<rizo_> is there anyway of using gtk2 for form in firefox?
<cesar_> as well as amarok
<cesar_> in some cases
<cesar_> the windows dissapear
<Gacoment> lupine_85, i have kill gnome-session-r and the warning is rimoved, but at the next session how can i remove it?
<cesar_> I would like to say beautiful things of UBUNTU, but I can't
<cesar_> Ubuntu has given me a lot of trouble
<cesar_> closing the windows suddendly
<cesar_> I have a good computer
<lupine_85> Gacoment: I'd imagine you read the message and act to fix whatever problem it's reporting. I can't read that language, though#
<rizo_> when you say ubuntu do you meen all branches of ubuntu?
<cesar_> I't a AMD ATHLON 64 3000+
<eegore> has anyone here worked with ubuntu 64 edgy and dvd-rip
<rizo_> you could try xubuntu, kubuntu
<cesar_> and besides I have proved with an athlon 2000+ 32 bits
<cesar_> the same thing happens the same
<rizo_> xubuntu is quick i use it on a very old computer 700mhz
<rizo_> works fine
<Gacoment> lupine_85, that message tell that: SaveYourSelf not respond
<rizo_> i use it as a file server
<rizo_> i also have an athlon 2000+
<MarcN> rizo_: one of my kid's pc is ~666mhz with 364M -- xubuntu is fine.
<lupine_85> Gacoment: SaveYourSelf is a program?
<rizo_> xubuntu is pretty nice
<Phr34Ck> I need help installing please.
<MarcN> rizo_: feels like 1990
<sacater> im AMD sempron 2800+
<Phr34Ck> I have downloaded gcc and I have extracted the files.
<Phr34Ck> What should I do so I can install it?
<rizo_> no it doesn't all apass work
<slight> Can any one tell me why there hasn't been a security for Firefox 2 in Edgy to 2.0.0.1 yet?
<Phr34Ck> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<rizo_> just get it from firefox site
<Phr34Ck> how do I install on Ubuntu ?
<slight> that kind of breaks the whole idea of repository based software
<MarcN> Phr34Ck: sudo apt-get install build-essentials        should get all you need to start writing/compiling C/C++ programs.  Don't manually install gcc
<Phr34Ck> I want to install gcc 4.1.1
<Gacoment> yes lupine_85 , but i don't know it
<lupine_85> slight: security fixes will get in. might take a short while though
<cesar_> it is an Ubuntu problem, is not it?
<rizo_> phr34ck: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<lupine_85> Gacoment: well, you need to find out what's starting it up at login and remove that action
<zelda> phr3ack: use apt get
<Phr34Ck> rizo_, there is no .deb file.
<zelda> download
<rizo_> what file is it
<rizo_> tar.gz?
<KenThomson> lupine_85: If i installed GRUB on Windows HDD, and removed Ubuntu's HDD, and still get GRUB menu, how do i remove that GRUB and shift bootup process to lilo, becuase the GRUB MENU SIMPLY HALTS
<Phr34Ck> It was .tar.gz
<MarcN> Phr34Ck: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1      gets you an older compiler
<lupine_85> KenThomson: you'd install lilo on the MBT
<lupine_85> MBR*
<zelda> why bother and use debian distros if not gonna use apt and dpkg
<zelda> right
<Phr34Ck> MarcN, I don't have Internet on my Ubuntu box.
<MarcN> KenThomson: grub lives in the mbr
<rizo_> you need to extract it
<zelda> reah the README file
<MarcN> Phr34Ck: me boggles
<rizo_> then go into folder
<zelda> phr3ack: cool then download the package and compile
<rizo_> open ./configure
<KenThomson> lupine_85: MarcN: How do i take everything back to as if there was no GRUB on MBR?
<Phr34Ck> I did this: ./configure
<rizo_> sorry
<Phr34Ck> it told me that no cc found in $PATH
<rizo_> start terminal
<slight> lupine_85, nearly 2 weeks (from upstream release) for such a major app with 5 critical vulns seems like rather a long time is all. I'm only asking *why*. I'm not complaining.
<LameBMX> KenThomson, do you have other linux installs .. if not you can just throw the windows cd in ... select advanced recovery ... type fixmbr
<lupine_85> KenThomson: by installing lilo
<Gacoment> lupine_85, i know this but, How can i find it?
<lupine_85> slight: file a bug?
<KenThomson> LameBMX: will that surely work?
<slight> lupine_85, never mind, it was just a simple question. no would suffice ;) thanks anyway
<LameBMX> not with os's other than windows
<KDan> hmm. beryl rocks.
<lupine_85> Gacoment: you could grep for it, check the sessions option, simply uninstall the program...
<KDan> (running on ubuntu of course)
<rizo_> try installing gcc dev files from synaptic
<zelda> KDan: what ur memory like
<LameBMX> slight, whats soo bad about that .. ms gets away with it in a "secure"os
<MarcN> KenThomson: under windows something like   format /mbr  (largely undocumented), under Linux you can dd some zeros into it and then instal whatever you want.
<KDan> 29.1% usage
<KDan> out of 1 gig
<slight> LameBMX, I think we can agree that MS isn't a great yardstick for security policy...
<LameBMX> thats if they even tell you about vuln .. which they never do until they have a patch for it ...
<lupine_85> slight: seriously, file a bug. it's possible the security people missed the notify
<lupine_85> which would be silly of them, of course, but it *is* possible
<Gacoment> lupine_85, i find it: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/1999-April/msg00336.html
<zelda> KDan: now i know why u use beryl
<Phr34Ck> so what I did is that I downloaded the source?
<Phr34Ck> rather then the program ?
<KenThomson> MarcN: I am in UbuntuLIVECD, how do i throw GRUB out of MBR and put back in lilo?
<LameBMX> can we say gif/jpg exploite that was around for more than a year before ms acknowledged it
<rizo_> yeh
<slight> LameBMX, the day we start comparing linux to Windows and saying "well its no worse than Windows" is the day I walk away from OSS :)
<rizo_> then
<zelda> KDan: save ur memory for something usefull
<MarcN> KenThomson: try    sudo apt-get install lilo        Why lilo?
<slight> LameBMX, unless this is all just a pissing match with MS?
<slight> lupine_85, will have a look, but it seems unlikely, as 2.0.0.1 is in the Feisty repos, just not the Edgy ones
<LameBMX> slight, i do agree with the concept that as nix moves more into desktop we will so more vulns discovered in it
<KenThomson> MarcN: Than tell me how do i configure GRUB on a windows HDD, so that it has windows entry, form Ubuntu liveCD?
<rizo_> when i have booting problems the first thing i do is use my UBCD
<KDan> zelda: eye-candy is useful
<LameBMX> yea basically ... sorry i was all likin vista till i got off my lazy bum and got ubuntu + beryl up
<slight> LameBMX, these bugs are already fixed. ubuntu just needs to apply the patches...
<lupine_85> firefox is just as buggy as IE, vuln-wise. It's just less crash-prone
<cesar_> does anyone have Feisty or UBUNTU 7 installed on your computer?
<zelda> Kden: whats i candy
<lupine_85> cesar_: yes
<zelda> eye candy
<cesar_> Lupine, how does it work?
<MarcN> KenThomson: if you install ubuntu, it will detect and create a grub entry so you can choose at boot time which os to install.
<rizo_> theres is an app on it call gujin
<lupine_85> cesar_: terribly
<rizo_> check it out here I just like to say UBUNTU and LINUX rule, recovered my very importants ntfs partition even when windows wouldn't...
<lupine_85> which is to be expected
<rizo_> sorry
<cesar_> why???
<KenThomson> MarcN: without installing Ubuntu?
<rizo_> wrong paste
<lupine_85> because it's not released yet
<rizo_> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<cesar_> what happens
<KDan> zelda: eye candy is stuff that looks nice (e.g. beryl)
<MarcN> KenThomson:  Why do you want to do that?
<lupine_85> desktop priorities are all messed up
<lupine_85> e.g. a background compile kills sound
<zelda> will u know how my desktop looks like
<lupine_85> lots of other stuff too
<LameBMX> like anything else .. its not about the bug or the issue ... its in how its dealt with .. if it takes 5 patches in 2 weeks .. or even just telling people about when there is no known patch ...
<cesar_> so, it does not worth it the download yet?
<LameBMX> but anyways back to cleanin
<lupine_85> not to mention the intermittant non-bootability, lack of X, etc
<lupine_85> so yeah, best to stick to edgy for now
<zelda> kden : how does my desktop look like
<zelda> kden : what u think
<cesar_> who of you knows mepis?
<cesar_> Who is working with mepis
<cesar_> ?
<zelda> cesar: i heared of it
<irek> Iam
<QwertyM> cesar_, I heard and used 3.0 live too
<cesar_> I strongly recommend you
<zelda> cesar: whats about it
<QwertyM> Ubuntu > * :p
<cesar_> its a distribution
<floating> how do I watch a .bin video file ?
<QwertyM> lol
<cesar_> simmilar to UBUNTU
<QwertyM> floating, get VLC Player
<cesar_> but better I would say
<zelda> not bad
<KDan> zelda: i have no clue and don't care much
<lupine_85> floating: is it a video file or a video CD/DVD image?
<slytherin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<QwertyM> !vlc | floating
<ubotu> floating: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cesar_> i'ts based on debian and ubuntu
<floating> QwertyM: I got a vlc
<KDan> zelda: my desktop looks great and has wobbly windows. that's what I care about
<lupine_85> if the former, mplayer will do the trick. if the latter, well. who knows.
<MarcN> floating: see if gxine or vlc can read it.  Try this from the command line:       file whatever.bin       to see what it is
<zelda> Kden : will me lad its black and white
<QwertyM> floating, doesnt open in it?
<zelda> terminial
<KDan> zelda: good for you!
<floating> not open
<zelda> what u think
<r_rehashed> floating: vlc
<cesar_> the next version is out on January 10th 2007
<floating> with vlc, but how about some mounting ? needed ?
<zelda> KDEn: my desk is white
<cesar_> It is worth it the try
<zelda> KDEn: my screen is black
<cesar_> www.mepis.org
<zelda> KDEn: i feel blue
<r_rehashed> why can't mepis be merged with ubuntu, if it is better instead of having many forks
<cesar_> or look at this page: www.distrowatch.com
<cesar_> the best thing I like of MEPIS is the KDE
<cesar_> it does not work with GNOME
<KenThomson> Is there someway i can leave a message for someone with a particular nickname on freenode?
<cesar_> If you like Gnome entorn just download from Synaptic
<r_rehashed> cesar_: isn't that a disadvantage?
<cesar_> not at all
<cesar_> I prefer using KDE
<cesar_> it provides with full packages
<floating> is there a way to check if a file is broken or something ? file file.bin it gives :data
<cesar_> many packages works with kde
<un_operateur> r_rehashed, isn't that like asking -- why can't we merge RedHat, Suse and Mandrake instead of having many forks?
<cesar_> To download mepis then
<cesar_> the desk is beautiful
<MarcN> floating: file is pretty good at guessing media file types.  Apparently file.bin isn't known or not what you think it is.
<saraeluca2000> ciao
<cesar_> I wish it was January 10th to download  MEPIS
<cesar_> the new version must be terrific
<cesar_> just great
<r_rehashed> un_operateur, that is at a very general level. but if mepis is built on Debian AND ubuntu, then doesn't it make it another distro with very small differences?
<arte_> hi any linx for cedega deb pakage ?
<cesar_> For those people who have poor Net connection
<cesar_> I have something for them
<cesar_> as a gift
<KenThomson> MarcN: i need to leave a message on freenode so that other time someone with a particular nick connects the message is displayed is there a way to do it?
<floating> MarcN: I typed file thefilename.bin and it outputted only->  :data
<HymnToLife> KenSentMe, /msg memoserv help
<un_operateur> r_rehashed, it's the difference in ideology that spawns new distros -- the same way ubuntu itself is a child of debian .. why have ubuntu at all when there's debian?
<KenThomson> HymnToLife: plesae explian
<MarcN> floating: then gxine/vlc/mplayer probably won't know how to display it.
<cesar_> I can compress the iso file of MEPIS just for you
<HymnToLife> that command will explain it all, in short /msg memoserv send nick message
<cesar_> the download will take short time
<arte_> is cedega the same as wine ?
<MarcN> floating: try file on *.wmv or *.mp*g or *.avi
<cesar_> use rar
<cesar_> to decompress
<HymnToLife> will send a memo to nick and nex time he/she logs in, there wil be a message "you have new memos"
<cesar_> just email me
<HymnToLife> Didn't you notice the "You have no new memos" when you login ?
<gRaCiOsO> how can i mount my cdrom device in ubuntu?
<KenThomson> HymnToLife: Thank you help is much appreciated
<r_rehashed> hmm.. true. it is valid as long as the ubuntu and mepis design ideologies really don't get together
<drivera90> Is there a way to play GBA roms in Ubuntu?
<floating> aha =(
<cesar_> the file is 700 MB
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: put a cd in it and it should automount.
<KenThomson> Happy NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!, and happy UBUNT-ing in 2007 :) :) :)
<arte_> gRa mount /media/cdrom0
<MarcN> KenThomson: you in the uk?
<cesar_> MEPIS is worth the try
<r_rehashed> KenThomson: same 2 u
<Latty> I'm getting an error: 'The Configuration Could Not Be Loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration' - any time there should be a gksudo.
<Gacoment> -.-
<gRaCiOsO> arte_,  i tryied but it doesnt work
<KenThomson> MarcN: NO, undisclosed location <hint: area-51> :)
<cesar_> the new version is released on January 10
<MarcN> KenThomson: I have 12 hours to go ;-)
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  it doesnt work
<cesar_> it comes with many new software+
<LameBMX> Latty ... you just put an issue ive had into wordds .. thanx ..
<NickVolcano> thank you! I must go now
<r_rehashed> the only thing is that, it is not easy to keep testing distros
<cesar_> and the new kernel
<arte_> just dcrom ?
<Latty> Can anyone help.
<Latty> LameBMX: Heh, thank the guy who responds :P
<cesar_> you can test this distro eassily
<cesar_> because is a live cd also
<arte_> gRa wot on cdrom ?
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: what happens?    from the command line,     mount /dev/cdrom /media/whatever
<r_rehashed> oh good.
<LameBMX> well a simple search for gksudo didnt help lol
<cesar_> you can try without installing anything
<dusty> Hi, i am building apache with mod_perl from source and am getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<cesar_> if you do like then install it with the /INSTALL ICON/
<dusty> I found a solution last night, but can't seem to google it back up again.
<MarcN> dusty: sounds like you are missing libperl
<MarcN> dusty: libperl-dev specifically
<dusty> ahh cool. Thanks.
<arte_> my cdrom sometimes mount cd  part and i can open it properly wots goin on ?
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  it says u should especifi the kind of file system
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO:   sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/whatever
<imbecile> do you guys recommend tls or ssl?
<arte_> what is cedega is it the same emulaor as wine
<arte_> where can i download it ?
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  the /dev/cdrom device doesnt exist
<gRaCiOsO> it says
<dusty> I wrote it down this time. :P
<hsram> ok appearantly wine doesnt work for me....any ideas why?
<theflyingfool> does edgy have a built in partion editor, preferably with a gui
<arte_> gRaCiOsO is it possible cdrom is broken or scratched
<imbecile> do you guys recommend tls or ssl?
<r_rehashed> i wish the Ubuntu cd could come with packages like fedora
<arte_> hsram try cmd wine notebook.exe
<LameBMX> no luck on gksudo .. sorry
<gRaCiOsO> arte_,  i installed ubuntu with that few weeks ago
<hsram> do what?
<Ferret> hiiguyz.  I have a weird issue with starting up -- it stops for three minutes apparently doing nothing some time between the message about setting kernel event manager (udev, I assume) and "Loading hardware drivers"
<hsram> so type that in, in my terminal?
<arte_> gRa restart sysytem
<arte_> hsram yes type it
<hsram> didnt do anything
<Ferret> At first it lasted 6 minutes, and I suspected it was some kind of net issue, so I reconfigured dhclient to not have any timeouts, and then it seemed to cut the wait time in half: 3 minutes instead of 6.  But I'm not wholly sure
<arte_> is it properly installed
<hsram> well this is what happened...i tried using installing WINE when i very first installed the OS
<hsram> it gave an error (i believe couldnt connect to server)
<hsram> like the server didnt exist
<hsram> Synaptic Manager or something
<hsram> is what i used.
<arte_> install automtix
<cesar_> With Mepis you can obtatin more than 10.000 packages downloades from its repositories
<gRaCiOsO> brb
<Ferret> (oh, and using the magicsysrq Trace mechanism, udevd is the active process at the bottom, and typically also running are shpchpd (PCI controller kernel process) and kpsmoused (same for PS/2 mouse)
<hsram> i installed the latest nvidia drivers and i dont get Synaptic Manager anymore
<hsram> automtix?
<r_rehashed> wine doesn't have repositories for amd64/em64t?
<arte_> hsram yes automatix :)
<CarlFK> Ferret: sounds like you still have a net problem - I would try setting a static IP to test
<hsram> automatix now? lol
<hsram> hmm im at the website, lemme see
<hsram> if im using ubuntu desktop 6.10, thats edgy right?
<arte_> yes
<hsram> kk
<imbecile> hsram, yes
<arte_> www.getautomatix.com
<aztracker1> hsram, automatix may have borked your /etc/apt/apt.conf or sources.list
<imbecile> anybody have tls enabled?
<arte_> hsram reinstall wine
<aztracker1> hsram, try running   sudo apt-get update   from the cli
<arte_> still have no problem with automatix
<frafra> hi all
<aztracker1> hsram, see what errors you get..
<arte_> anytime u can edit ur list ..
<hsram> no see what im saying.
<r_rehashed> the wine-rep. url given in the Community contributed docs doesn't work
<Ferret> CarlFK: I had a go at that but couldn't quite work out how to do it.  I have a feeling udev is trying to be far too clever, and I'm more used to configuring net on other distros.  Does udev do automatic net stuff on ubuntu like it does on other distros, do you know?
<frafra> I've a problem on festy
<hsram> at the wine website, it did all the installation using Synaptic Window Manager, or something like that
<hsram> so i left it alone after it didnt work
<CarlFK> Ferret: du no.
<hsram> i installed the latest nvidia drivers, and i dont even have Synaptic Window Manager
<frafra> I've installed nvidia drivers, but when I try to enable the desktop effects, I can't see the borders
<aztracker1> hsram, if synaptic doesn't come up, odds are that apt-get update will show errors.
<Ferret> CarlFK: No-one else in the world seems to know either. :D  There's absolutely no way I'm going to go poking stuff in /lib/udev/, it's all too complicated and magical.
<hsram> well it was there before i installed nvidia drivers
<hsram> afterwards, it wasnt
<aztracker1> hsram, how'd you get ubuntu installed without synaptic.
<hsram> it was there...
<Ferret> CarlFK: You gave me an idea though, I'm going to try blacklisting the drivers for the network cards in this machine.
<arte_> magic ubuntu
<devon> i had the no borders broblem with compiz too
<Ferret> no drivers == no network interfaces == no cleverness :)
<LameBMX> aztracker1, i didnt have to install synaptic to install ubuntu
<LameBMX> :P
<devon> i fixed it by disabling composition
<LameBMX> but i did have other things borken
<LameBMX> :/
<aztracker1> hsram, try opening a terminal and   sudo apt-get upgrade ... then sudo apt-get install synaptic
<CarlFK> Ferret: im in the "no clue" world :)
<arte_> terminal synaptic lol
<devon> my compiz still doesnt work tho, given up and put it down to ancient radeon graphics card
<MrVincent> Hey people, I was wondering if there's a way to use Ventrilo on Ubuntu. Their Linux version is not released yet...
<CarlFK> Ferret: glad I could 'help' :)
<Ferret> CarlFK: Thanks for responding anyway, no-one else has done that. n.n
<devon> im gonna try and register with sum kinda name
<devon> byee
<arte_> restart first then try again to run synaptic immpossible  u havent it
<CarlFK> how do I pass --log foo.loog to /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<hsram> kk
<hsram> well
<koyo001> hello
<hsram> i gotta go to work
<hsram> so ill try that later
<hsram> you going to be on later tonight?
<koyo001> i am new to ubuntu
<koyo001> if someone could help me
<LameBMX> hiya koyo001
<koyo001> i would be gratefull
<koyo001> i just got myself a dell
<LameBMX> !ask | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<koyo001> inspiron 6400
<CarlFK> koyo001: best to just ask
<koyo001> thanks guys
<aztracker1> MrVincent, have you tried the latest wine?
<LameBMX> wine that sounds good for this evening
<koyo001> ok question is this
<koyo001> i got a dell inspiron 6400
<koyo001> and cant get the wirless
<koyo001> to work
<LameBMX> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LameBMX> have fun
<LameBMX> read up and try ..
<LameBMX> :)
<LameBMX> ty ubotu
<koyo001> been reading for a while
<AngryElf> how do I find out what version of the nvidia driver i'm currently using?
<devon>  /msg nickserv link <DivineNephron> <t0lu1ne>
<koyo001> not really helping
<devon> dang
<LameBMX> well what kind of wireless device is it
<fenrig> !nfts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koyo001> but gonna go and read some more thanks
<fenrig> can somebody help me
<fenrig> or wait
<fenrig> no
<ddd_>  #gnustep
<fenrig> fixed
<nephron> ooh
<nephron> it works
<CarlFK> !fs-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenrig> how can i enable nfts
<CarlFK> fenrig: you might want  www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<fenrig> reading and writing
<Music_Shuffle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Music_Shuffle> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Music_Shuffle> @fenrig.
<fenrig> thx
<pvz> i have a samsung digimax L50,how can I make it "work" on ubuntu?it doesn't show up as a usbdisk,and digiKam won't recognize it.
<vvlaw> hello
<vvlaw> how to use the shutdown command?
<binarydigit> man shutdown
<vvlaw> i want let pc to shutdown after 2 hours later by itself
<Music_Shuffle> lol!
<ewook> man shutdown
<vvlaw> so , i type:shutdown -h 120
<ewook> yeah
<ewook> something like that
<vvlaw> in terminal ?
<ewook> ya
<binarydigit> with keyboard
<HymnToLife> -hP if you want to power off
<HymnToLife> -h will only halt
<fenrig> strange
<fenrig> i know i installed vista
<vvlaw> -hP can be work?
<fenrig> on a nfts parition cause it didnt wanted to instal on a fat paration
<HymnToLife> and it has to be +120 for relative time
<Music_Shuffle> HymnToLife, -H only halts.
<Music_Shuffle> -h lets the system choose.
<fenrig> and ubuntu says its fat
<fenrig> strange
<Music_Shuffle> Although I guess Murphy's Law says that it would always choose halt ;P
<vvlaw> yeah,i really want to power off after halt
<HymnToLife> vvlaw, sudo shutdown -HP +120
<HymnToLife> h, sorry, hot H
<pag3r> why does Linux (as whole) have a very limited support to NTFS? espically writing to this type of filesystem
<HymnToLife> not*
<HymnToLife> pag3r, bnecause M$ won't release the specs of their filesystem
<vvlaw> HymnToLife , it need to add "+"?
<kjalil> evening everyone :-)
<binarydigit> pag3r: its not documented, everything has to be reverse engineered
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> maybe it would work without, dunno
<HymnToLife> I always add it, so it's clear that the time is relative
<Music_Shuffle> You could always just try both ways with like...1 minute and see what happens.
<pvz> i have a samsung digimax L50,how can I make it "work" on ubuntu?it doesn't show up as a usbdisk,and digiKam won't recognize it.
<vvlaw> thanks HymnToLife.i try it
<aztracker1> pvz, is the data card removable, what about a straight usb reader for the card, outside the camera?
<pvz> aztracker1: maybe.it's a SD card.
<aztracker1> pvz, I mean if you have a regular usb card reader, try that with ubuntu... instead of relying on the camera device being supported..
<pvz> aztracker1: oh,i don't have a usb card reader,but that's an idea.
<pag3r> pvs, best solution is to buy an external card reader. it'll be recognized instantly. besides it's cheaper.
<TehBigToe> guys, what's a good firewall available via synaptic?
<HymnToLife> !firewall | TehBigToe
<ubotu> TehBigToe: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<HymnToLife> TehBigToe, in short, unless you have very specific need, you don't need to worry about firewalling
* aztracker1 nods in agreement with pag3r.
<TehBigToe> ah, ok
<pvz> pag3r: ya,that must be better.
<alexbligh1> I have upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, but somehow in the upgrade process I've lost my 686smp kernel and now have a 386 kernel instead (so no dual processors). I know Edgy kernel handling is different. How best fix it?
<HymnToLife> !generic | alexbligh1
<ubotu> alexbligh1: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<HymnToLife> in short, there is no more arch-specific kernel in Edgy
<HymnToLife> just install the "generic" one
<pag3r> pvs, but check that reader can read your type of memory. digital camers come with a different memory types like CF, SD,MMC.. etc
<alexbligh1> HymnToLife, I have the generic one installed, but it boots as uniprocessor 386.
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to make a script that runs banshee or rhythmbox with a non-default soundcard? I have two soundcards and don't want to manually switch every time i want to play music through my second card.
<aztracker1> kind of wish in upgrading from dapper to edgy it gave the option to use 386 or generic kernel options..
<alexbligh1> Linux araucaria 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<HymnToLife> alenax, just before, you said you had the 386 one
<theflyingfool> will an external hdd formated in ntfs have write permission?
<HymnToLife> 386 != generic
<ugarit> anyone here using http://kvm.sf.net  Is there an ubuntu package?
<Phr34Ck> Hey, I'm having this problem with APT-GET ... Err htt://...... Temporary failure resolving so.archive.ubuntucom <--- to all.
<aztracker1> !ntfs | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<alexbligh1> HymnToLife, the package I have installed is "generic", the resultant kernel is 386 non-SMP
<HymnToLife> Phr34Ck, archive.ubunt.com would work better /me thinks :)
<CheshireViking> pvz: your question prompted me to try plugging my digital camera into this Ubuntu machine, as soon as I plugged it in, it started up an Import photo's app even though I've not configured anything - that was with a Kodak Easyshare dx4330 camera - Thats more than windows did in autodetection :)
<HymnToLife> ubuntu*
<MarcN> Phr34Ck: typo?   ubuntucom
<lumaQQ> Anyone here offer any help ~? I want to make the windows a little see thru (something similar to VISTA)  if anyone knows any software that i can use please let me know !!  thanks!
<Phr34Ck> HymnToLife, I'm have that problem with all the times in the list.
<Phr34Ck> I don't know why.
<HymnToLife> alexbligh1, you neet do use the generic kernel, period !
<pvz> CheshireViking: yes,but some cameras have a terrible usb support - those that come with a driver CD.
<aztracker1> !compiz | lumaQQ
<ubotu> lumaQQ: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Phr34Ck> all the links*
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with qemu when i start to install win and y put the command emu -hdc win98.img -cdrom /media/cdrom0 -m 32 -boot d it open a windows and it says CDROM boot failure code : 0002 , Boot from CD-ROM failed , Fatal: could not read the boot disk anyone know why?
<sheilakay> hi all, I'm a newbie and trying to install ubuntu on a gigabit tiBook and need some help. I've done some searches on the ubuntu forums and the threads on this are kind of sparse
<gRaCiOsO> y = i
<sheilakay> does anyone here have experience with ubuntu on a tiBook?
<HymnToLife> Phr34Ck, so.archive.ubuntucom <= that's the problem
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pvz> CheshireViking: and the people that gave me this camera didn't know i used linux.
<Phr34Ck> HymnToLife, it's only a typo that I made. It's correct in the file.
<aztracker1> sheilakay, would help, if I knew more on installing on a mac... you use the Command+C to boot from cdrom iirc, that's all I know..
<flodine> part
<alexbligh1> HymnToLife, OK I have linux-image-generic installed, as well as linux-386 and linux-686-smp. Should I remove the linux-386 package?
<sheilakay> aztracker1: you can actually just hold down the c key durin ga powerup, you don't need to do command+c
<dfcarney> I have multiple sound cards on my system and, by default, Ubuntu (edgy) has configured itself to use one by default, but I want to use the other.  How do I switch?
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with qemu when i start to install win and y put the command emu -hdc win98.img -cdrom /media/cdrom0 -m 32 -boot d it open a windows and it says CDROM boot failure code : 0002 , Boot from CD-ROM failed , Fatal: could not read the boot disk anyone know why?
<HymnToLife> alexbligh1, when you boot, you should have the generic kernel appear in GRUB
<alexbligh1> (note this is just what Dapper plus Edgy put on there)
<alexbligh1> Nope. Just 386.
<HymnToLife> boot it and you wil be fine (rmeoving the others can't hurt though)
<aztracker1> sheilakay, gotcha, new it was something like that... my old g4 is for testing stuff with safari, that's about all I use mine for... have a buddy that's a mac-head, but he doesn't do irc.
<HymnToLife> alexbligh1, then sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<sheilakay> my problem is with the display when booting from the install CD. it's screwed up and I am not sure how to describe how -- with the first ubuntu iso I tried the display showed a few horizontol lines across the screen after going through the first part of the boot part
<gRaCiOsO> someone have used qemu ?
<CheshireViking> pvz: the only suggestion i'd have would be whats allready being suggested using a card reader - I have to do that to update the memeory card on my pocketpc
<Music_Shuffle> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sheilakay> first thing I tried was ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<anorexicpillow> Okay! I have a question... I dual boot Ubuntu and XP, Ubuntu being my main os. how do i get to safemode in windows?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<sacater> does anyone know prcisely how grub works, because i boot off my 1st drive, but i use my second drive, grub is on my first drive, and i want to wipe my first drive
<aztracker1> gRaCiOsO, I use vmware myself, sorry.
<pox> someone use dvb-t magnex?
<alexbligh1> OK thanks, let me go and play...
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with qemu when i start to install win and y put the command qemu -hdc win98.img -cdrom /media/cdrom0 -m 32 -boot d it open a windows and it says CDROM boot failure code : 0002 , Boot from CD-ROM failed , Fatal: could not read the boot disk anyone know why?
<HymnToLife> gRaCiOsO, maybe your CD is simply not bootable
<what_if> anyone have Gmail and can send me an invite ??
<gRaCiOsO> HymnToLife,  i tested it is bootable men
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aztracker1> what_if, /msg me your email, will send you one.
<sheilakay> ubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso did a little better... but screwed up the display by not using the entire screen
<sacater> what_if: i can
<pox> ./list
<HymnToLife> gRaCiOsO, how did you dump your ISO ?
<jbroome> i didn't think you needed invites anymore
<vvlaw_> HymnToLife , the command worked.
<sacater> what_if: i have gmail and can invite you
<sedra> hello all
<pag3r> i consider buying a new writer, does ubuntu support LightScribe technology?
<what_if> sacater: tnx,  but already gave to 2 others :)
<vvlaw_> but i was always ring each minutes passed
<gRaCiOsO> HymnToLife,  i have installed win with that cd in other pcs
<sedra> what's the path of codecs in ubuntu 6.10
<nolimitsoya> !codecs | sedra
<ubotu> sedra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sedra> i didnt find /usr/lib/codecs
<sedra> the path!!
<anorexicpillow> How do i get to safe mode in xp?
<Music_Shuffle> !windows | anorexicpillow
<ubotu> anorexicpillow: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<anorexicpillow> lol
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<anorexicpillow> thats my problem though
<anorexicpillow> ubuntu is my main os...
<sacater> sedra: it dosnt exist
<anorexicpillow> it brings up grub after the dell boot thing
<aztracker1> anorexicpillow, is there an XP boot option from grub?  enter that, then F5 right after... iirc
<anorexicpillow> okay thanks ill try that
<Gosha> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<Gosha> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sedra> where to put the codecs pack??
<sedra> path!!
<Gosha> see ?
<vvlaw_> shutdown command can disable the aleart warning every minuter?
<Gosha> ah
<Gosha> there XD
<LinTux> How do I install samba in terminal?
<drivera90> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<drivera90> Recommend a nice torrent client.
<panzer> hmm, could someone please help me with backup related issues? I followed the steps on the forum post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 and i ended up with an 18gb .tgz
<Symok> Hey, quick question: Does Ubuntu not support UDF formated DVDs, or did something possibly go wrong in the burn process?
<_Spire_> Symok: ubuntu should support UDF
<Symok> Hmm... ill try the disk in another comp then, one sec
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> URGENT, PLEASE HELP: whats the blocksize of a ext3 partition created with gparted?
<HuibertGill> panzer: whats wrong with the iso?
<HuibertGill> panzer: if your system is 18 gigs+ , your backup will be 18 gigs...
<panzer> i installed ubuntu 7 days ago..
<panzer> a fresh install, and i know i havent downloaded anywhere near that much
<panzer> Could it have backed up my windoze partion?
<_Spire_> panzer: it could
<_Spire_> panzer: if the windows partition was mounted, it would've backed it up
<HuibertGill> panzer: to find aout wich directories use up a lot of space you could try "sudo du -hs /*"
<HuibertGill> _Spire_: correct..
<noelferreira> hi people. i have a ATI Radeon XPress 200 M graphic card. What drivers should i install? open drivers or the fglrx ones?
<panzer> so should i use that exclude command?
<panzer> thats on the post
<_Spire_> panzer: I guess so, or just unmount your windows partition
<Symok> ok, well the disk is readable on my friends windoze lappy.
<Symok> when i try to access the disk from ubuntu it says it "the volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted" (Im trying to get to it by clicking hte CD/DVD device icon in the "computer", or on the side in the file browse windows)
<panzer> how do you unmount them? right click unmount?
<_Spire_> panzer: yup
<panzer> k
<erUSUL> UbuntuN00B_HBG: if you want to know the blocksize of ext3 partition do 'sudo dumpe2fs /dev/xxxx | grep "Block size:" '
<HuibertGill> panzer: to analyse beforehand what uses much space you clould also use kdirstat, it is a gui tool to visualyse disk space usage
<panzer> also, i have an 18gb backup.tgz file i cant seem to delete
<_Spire_> Symok: if you want to do some terminal work I think you could get it mounted
<Symok> Sure
<panzer> ive gone command line $rmdir backup.tgz (in the current directory)
<simmerz> does anyone use ubuntu as a xen host? I'm just trying to find out recommendations for hardware requirements for running vm's for mysql/postgres/apache/postfix+amavis+spamassassin - I want the mysql/postgres/apache bits to be able to run full pelt while postfix can be left chugging along. any ideas?
<panzer> and it didnt delete it, also chmod-ed it to 777 and i cant delete it
<_Spire_> Symok: OK, just open up a terminal and try running 'sudo mount -t ufs /dev/cdrom'''
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: please repeat, my irc client just closed on me!
<_Spire_> Symok: with out quotes, of course
<drivera90> I installed BitTornado and can't find it.
<erUSUL> UbuntuN00B_HBG: if you want to know the blocksize of ext3 partition do 'sudo dumpe2fs /dev/xxxx | grep "Block size:" '
<panzer> drivera, use the Alcarte menu editor
<panzer> to add it
<HuibertGill> panzer: do a "sodu rm 18g.tgz"
<infbliss> is it possible to use backspace while doing incremental search in GNU readline
<Symok> it prints a help message... Don't I need to include a "target directory" in there somewhere?
<_Spire_> Symok: my mistake :)
<Ramosa> what do I do about Skype saying "Device is busy". only solution seems to be closing all apps, and restart Skype
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: thanks, trying now!
<Ramosa> how do I avoid this?
<_Spire_> Symok: try 'sudo mount -t ufs /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom'
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> erUSUL: THNX! :)
<HuibertGill> panzer: fyi, to delete a file you need write permission on the directory, not the file, because deleting a file changes the directory structure, not the file
<erUSUL> UbuntuN00B_HBG: no problem ;) happy new year!!
<panzer> so should i do "sodu rm 18g.tgz" (no quotes) ?
<_Spire_> panzer: it should be sudo not sodu
<Symok> Same error as trying to do it through gui
<_Spire_> Symok: weird
<panzer> and the file is called backup so should it be "sudo rm backup.tgz" ?
<compengi> gnomefreak, happy new year
<_Spire_> Symok: are you just running a regular install of ubuntu?
<LinTux> How do I install samba in terminal?
<Symok> Should be. i downloaded the .iso from a link on ubunto.com
<binarydigit> !apt | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_Spire_> Symok: again, weird
<HuibertGill> panzer: yes :-)
<Symok> indeed...
<panzer> great, thanks so much _spire_ and Huibertr
<MDCore> hey all. I'm trying to set up a dwl-g650+ card in my laptop. The lights don't come on and I don't see any dev/ath0 (which is the device name in the forums). anyone have any ideas ?
<LinTux> ubotu: Thanks, Happy New Year to you?
<infbliss> is it possible to use backspace while doing incremental search in
<infbliss> 	   GNU readline
<_Spire_> Symok:  Just a second, I'll be right back
<duder> ugh..  don't like this version of xchat at all..
<panzer> now what should be the back up command line i type?
<eitan> hey guys...want to know how to set ubuntu to boot to prompt instead of loading the xstart login screen
<panzer> since i think it included the windoze one last time
<_Spire_> Symok: back
<LinTux> I have just installed APT, where do I find it now
<Symok> wb
<_Spire_> Symok: I found something that might work
<Symok> Great
<strabes> LinTux: you use commands like apt-get update
<_Spire_> Symok: still at the terminal, try 'sudo modprobe udf' and then the whole mount command
<_Spire_> Symok: see if that works
<Symok> Still no go :(
<eitan> hey guys...want to know how to set ubuntu to boot to prompt instead of loading the x login screen
<hunter> italian
<mediator> Hi guys can netall madwifi drivers?one tell me how to ins
<HuibertGill> panzer: add the windows directory the the various excludes
<HymnToLife> !if | hunter
<_Spire_> Symok: you tried modprobe udf and everything after that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about if - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Spire_> Symok: darn
<HymnToLife> !it | hunter
<ubotu> hunter: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mediator> can anyone help to install mad wifi drivers?
<binarydigit> !anyone | mediator
<ubotu> mediator: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Spire_> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<derrik> mediator: like angry wifi drivers?
<derrik> :)
<NET||abuse> ok,, hmm, i have a virtual user which was receiving a nasty amount of errors, due to a looping underliverable report...
<logan_> can someone please help me with a backup? I did it wrong the first time
<NET||abuse> now, i squashed the mailq,, but i can't delete the mails from the maildir,
<GhostFreeman> 8 million users
<NET||abuse> rm -f ./*
<GhostFreeman> is that even possible for a Linux distro
<NET||abuse> give out an error, Argument list too long
<mediator> I want to enable wireless extesnions
<chrusteau> is there still no possibility to have dri and composite at the same time with the fglrx-driver
<NET||abuse> GhostFreeman, how many bits are used in the uid
<chrusteau> ?
<NET||abuse> ??
<jannu1> can some1 tell what good dvb-t software for ubuntu
<silas> Hello
<Stormx2> jannu1: dvb-t?
<jannu1> digitaltelvision
<rchf> Hi, got a screen resolution problem with my ATI card on my Dell Inspiron 9400.  Its displaying 1024x768 instead of the max 1440x900.  I have read and done most of what is in FixVideoResolutionHowTo and also >read only< the guidance on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide.  They all ask that I use the command 'aticonfig' which is not defined on my system nor can I find it in a repository.  Anyone knowledgeable abou
<silas> How can I know the device for burning a cd?
<Stormx2> jannu1: MythTV is meant to be a good one.
<Stormx2> silas: A CD Burner.
<jannu1> ok
<HuibertGill> GhostFreeman: the later kernels support an insane amount of pids/inodes/users, the limits have bee uppped lately
<MarcN> jannu1: I agree, MythTV is very nice.
<Symok> I'm gonna just wait for my friend to come home, and put BT onto her comp to finish th downloads, this isnt worth the trouble right now
<mediator> it says to set kernelpath I run "make KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux-2.6.17.13 it returns "Please enable wireless extensions"
<Stormx2> rchf: One moment
<HuibertGill> GhostFreeman: but you should check kernel.org in the changelogs
<Symok> thanks for trying
<GhostFreeman> oh ok
<silas> Stormx2: Sorry, I'm using cdrecord, which requires the device path (/dev/bla...) but I don't know how to use :/
<eitan> hey guys...want to know how to set ubuntu to boot to prompt instead of loading the x login screen
<HymnToLife> eitan, define "boot prompt"...
<silas> Stormx2: /dev/cdrom is a link for /dev/hdc but work when reading data cdroms, I don't know about burning them.
<Stormx2> silas: Ah. Well if you're on gnome, use serpentine
<silas> Stormx2: I'm not. Anyway, thx.
<MarcN> silas: /dev/cdrom is a link to which ever device is your cdrom
<drivera90> I want to play. The gamer in me hungers. What can I do in Ubuntu?
<eitan> HymnToLife, let me login to my system without the x gui, sort of like DOS was, so I can run "startx" when I want and have the gui load
<drivera90> I'll play anything remotely good.
<silas> MarcN: Yes. Under linux, the same device is used for read/writing cds? cdrecord says that /dev/cdrom is a read-only filesystem.
<Stormx2> rchf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- hit enter until you get to the resolution seciton. Put a check in the resolutions you know your monitor can support
<eitan> drivera90, go for quake3
<rchf> thx Stormx2
<drivera90> eitan, how?
<fr500> drivera90: what video card?
<drivera90> Uh, let me check.
<MarcN> silas: yes. It isn't like UNIX tapes which use different device names.
<HuibertGill> GhostFreeman: but are you sure you need 8 mil users on a single host, with shell access?
<silas> MarcN: Ok. Thank you.
<GhostFreeman> im positive I don't
<MarcN> silas: that is because when you burn on the CD you aren't using the usual filesystem ioctls
<HuibertGill> GhostFreeman: for comparison , Holland has 16 mil people....
<GhostFreeman> disregard that question
<drivera90> Wait, I don't know how to check. I think it's a GeForce 5200 or so.
<GhostFreeman> I don't even think it would be humanly possible
<Stormx2> silas: I think if you look through cdrecord --help theres an option for it to look for devices.
<HuibertGill> GhostFreeman: the sky is the limit :-)
<dm_> exaile
<fr500> drivera90: well if you have an Nvidia you can play even windows games
<kaot> ahoy geniuses.  A few weeks ago (I think coinciding with some libxine updates) I lost the ability to play wmv/avi/divx/xvid files with xine, except under sudo or root.  Chown and chmod /usr/lib/codecs and /usr/lib/xine/1.1.1/plugins got me nowhere.  Anyone seen this?  Dapper, btw.
<silas> Stormx2, MarcN: Yes, I thought I were passing the wrong dev. Thank you.
<drivera90> I don't want to meddle with complicated windows emulation or somesuch.
<faeryNatsuki> Feliz Ao Nuevo!!!
<theflyingfool> how do i change an external usb hdd, formated in ntfs so its not a read only disc without losing the data
<drivera90> I'm happy with crappy old RPGs or maybe GameBoy Advance emulators.
<faeryNatsuki> sorry
<Stormx2> kaot: Bleh, I know a fix for gstreamer but i take it you use xine?
<fr500> drivera90: it's not complicated
<faeryNatsuki> Happy New Year! :)
<fr500> drivera90: first thing to get you gaming, is get the nvidia drivers
<fr500> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fr500> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rchf> I ran the autodetect in FixVideoResolutionHowTo and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf script that resulted says I have a "        Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card""
<rchf> not very helpful
<rchf> sorry
<HuibertGill> kaot: to play wmv the xodecs are installed in /usr/lib/win32 afaik...
<kaot> Stormx2: yep.  Stuff plays fine in mplayer, for the record.  gstreamer doesn't get used if you just, say, run xine from command line, right?  I found some gstreamer fixes, but I'm not even sure what gstreamer does
<Stormx2> kaot: I think gstreamer and xine are both competing audio systems...
<HuibertGill> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaot> HuibertGill: yeah, I think those are symlinks back to /usr/lib/codecs.  or vice-versaq
<kaot> yer, /usr/lib/win32 are symlinks.
<faeryNatsuki> theflyingfool, what do you mean with you is not an external disk?
<HuibertGill> HuibertGill: gstreamer is a free as in speech audio subsystem
<drivera90> fr500, what do I do after I get the drivers?
<kaot> Stormx2: so they're sort of more or less unconnected, where my b0rkage is concerned.
<kaot> I think.  :P
<Stormx2> kaot: yeah...
<kaot> I was just wondering if someone had already had this problem and knew a quick fix.  I appear to be out of luck for now.  no big deal.
<frederific> can anyone reccomend a ubuntu/linux book for skilled beginner/intermediate, available in the UK?
<theflyingfool> how do i get read access to an external hdd, formated with the ntfs filesystem **
<faeryNatsuki> theflyingfool are you there? if you want to read write your ntfs flash disk try mounting it using ntfs-3g instead default mount, this allow you to read write the disk, but you cannot change partition format or you will lost the data, but if you don't want to change the partition type is good enough :)
<theflyingfool> write access******
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<faeryNatsuki> ntfs-3g, in edgy its realy easy to install, in dapper you need to do some little things by hand
<theflyingfool> thanks
<rchf> Stormx2: looks like my card is an ATI Graphics Card but Ubuntu reports the device as "Unknown (0x7145)"
<un_operateur> frederific, what kabout linux do you want to learn?
<un_operateur> s/kabout/about/
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<faeryNatsuki> mmm
<faeryNatsuki> one time i saw a video about Compiz, and in the background they have a big icon to open something
<frederific> <un_operateur>: General "power user" tips, useful shell scripts, that kind of thing
<faeryNatsuki> i want a big icon like thios, which tool is used to place such big icons?
<eitan> hey guys...want to know how to set ubuntu to boot to a text-based prompt instead of loading the GUI X login screen
<J-_> is there an evolution mail channel on freenode, or somewhere where I can support, or does Ubuntu support evolution?
<un_operateur> frederific, there's a one by O'Reilly -- Ubuntu Hacks -- i believe thats what it's called
<Jowi> faeryNatsuki, it's standard in gnome. right-click on the icon on the desktop and resize it. that simple
<imbecile> whats the name of that firewall in synaptic with the biohazard logo?
<faeryNatsuki> wow, i was thinking in a complex solution for a simple thing.
<frederific> <un_operateur>: OK, I'll have a look at that, thanks a lot
<un_operateur> J-_, Evolution is Novell's product -- there's unlikely to be an "official" channel for it
<J-_> un_operateur: ah I didn't know that. is there a Ubuntu client?
<un_operateur> J-_, sure, there are Evolution packages for ubuntu -- I use it too
<un_operateur> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<J-_> cool, has there been problems with Bell Sympatico problems connecting to pop/stmp servers? I can't seen to connect.
<J-_> seem*
<un_operateur> J-_, what is Bell Sympatico?
<J-_> ISP
<un_operateur> J-_, errm, well, if it appears to be an ISP problem it's them you should contact -- but how sure are you that it is an ISP problem>
<un_operateur> ?
<val__> hello
<J-_> un_operateur: It could be a problem on my machine too, heh.
<val__> will i be able to get 3d support with the default  driver that ubuntu installed?
<un_operateur> J-_, yes, or your network setup .. have you tried pinging the mail servers?
<un_operateur> val__, it depends -- you could find out by running this command - glxinfo  | grep -i render
<val__> ok let me try that
<drivera90> How do I know what kernel I'm running?
<finn_> uname -a
<un_operateur> drivera90, uname -r
<nova_2> I recived and error at login screen of ubuntu, is their a log I can check for such errors?
<binarydigit> in gnome if you change a application icon, how can you change it back to the default icon for the theme
<val__> it says insufficient resources allocated
<strabes> binarydigit: you can't unless you backed up the original
<Arcad3> how to add a user
<Arcad3> that can use sudo
<binarydigit> strabes: theres no symlink to what the default icon should be for a theme?
<nova_2> I received an error at login screen of ubuntu, is their a log I can check for such errors?
<strabes> Arcad3: system, administration, users and groups
<Arcad3> command
<Arcad3> pls
<Arcad3> i use server
<strabes> binarydigit: i dunno
<val__> unoperator,,,,does that need to be from the sudo command?
<strabes> Arcad3: oh i dunno
<Arcad3> i dont understand
<panzer> is it neccessary to unmount a windows hard drive?
<strabes> panzer: when?
<un_operateur> Arcad3,  adduser --help  or man adduser
<faeryNatsuki> have a nice help, you helped me a lot
<faeryNatsuki> see you :)
<Arcad3> more specific
<un_operateur> val__, its quite likely that 3d will be sketchy on your card
<Arcad3> an user that can use sudo
<panzer> im backing up my ubuntu and last time it backed up my windows mount
<Arcad3> i cant fuck up the user
<nova_2> I received an error at login screen of ubuntu, is their a log I can check for such errors?
<leexgx> lol
<un_operateur> Arcad3, add the user and then add him to the "admin" group
<olsen> hi, how do i install the latest nvidia drivers and beryl
<olsen> ?
<panzer> and i dont want it to, since it increased the size dramatically
<Arcad3> can u give the command for this?
<strabes> panzer: then unmount it 1st
<val__> unoperator,,,,i dont have the nvidia drivers installed, just whatever ubuntu installed that says it doesnt specifically recognise the card
<un_operateur> Arcad3, please try it out yourself
<strabes> olsen: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<panzer> how do you unmount them? I cant find anything about it on the forums or wiki
<olsen> strabes: thx
<J-_> Anyone know if I need to open any ports on my router to recieve/send email with evolution?
<un_operateur> val__, you will need to install the nvidia drivers before anything 3d .. see !nvidia
<strabes> panzer: sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<un_operateur> J-_, nope, you dont need any open ports on your side of the connection
<J-_> k
<panzer> great, thanks alot :) really appreciate it
<drivera90> I'm installing nvidia drivers, following the !nvidia instructions
<val__> ok. now my keyboard is strange, it seems that it types a few characters and then starts back at a previous word
<drivera90> When I do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<drivera90> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<drivera90> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<un_operateur> J-_, if you can ping the servers -- try telnetting to the POP and SMTP ports -- 110 and 25 respectively
<drivera90> I already installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-generic, which is what I get when I do uname -r
<HighLife> How do I get Armyops to show up in a window, rather than taking up my whole screen?
<un_operateur> drivera90, try installing  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10 too
<{SADDAMHUSSEIN}> Am I Supposed to be dead? Guess i'll hang out with lilo, by the way, he says hi :)
<r_rehashed> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :D
<Craig42> i need help with kubuntu
<galeon> hola
<galeon> alguien puede ayudarme
<un_operateur> Craig42, ask a question
<olsen> galeon: si
<xxxx> hello
<Craig42> When I try to boot with the live cd, either standard or safe graphics, I get this green line across the screen and it doens't boot
<olsen> galeon: hace la pregunta...
<galeon> es que estoy tratanso de instalar yahoo messenger
<Craig42> its like little green dots in a horizontal straight line
<galeon> soy nobato
<olsen> galeon: yahoo messenger? yahoo tiene un cliente para linux?
<galeon> si
<olsen> galeon: porque no usar gaim?
<Craig42> It's not a disc problem because it works on other comps
<galeon> no puedo hacer llamadas
<Ramosa> what do I do about Skype saying "Device is busy". only solution seems to be closing all apps, and restart Skype
<galeon> ni ver el video
<olsen> galeon: ah
<sarge125> Question, is there a way to share folders on a network with linux like you can in windows?
<un_operateur> Craig42, it's likely that your graphics card isnt supported (well??) by ubuntu -- you could try installing kubuntu in a text-mode and then fixing the issue afterwards .. but it takes some expertise
<olsen> galeon: y cual es el problema con el yahoo messenger?
<galeon> mejor dicho no se instalar un programa
<un_operateur> sarge125, errm -- at your terminal  -- shares-admin
<tarvid> swapped out the pcmcia wireless card in my notebook - how do i reconfigure the hardware
<galeon> y tambien quiero instalar mozilla 2
<olsen> galeon: si el yahoo messenger es binario, posiblemente lo unico que tengas que hacer es correr el ejecutable, algo asi como ./programa
<olsen> galeon: lee el README del yahoo messenger.
<olsen> galeon: para instalar mozilla fijate en el synaptic.
<Music_Shuffle> Err...English much?
<galeon> no tiene
<Music_Shuffle> ...por que no?
<drivera90> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<olsen> galeon: agregaste los demas repositorios (universe/multiverse)?
<Music_Shuffle> Heheh.
<Music_Shuffle> Indeed.
<galeon> olle me estas dejando nulo
<Craig42> hmm..is there like an underground version of ubuntu out there, that has proprietary drivers  preinstalled
<galeon> de linux casi no conosco
<Music_Shuffle> Craig42, I dunno if Mint does.
<olsen> galeon: tu eres de espanha?
<Winter-1> mi madre esta aqui
<galeon> no colombia
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<Music_Shuffle> Now you guys are OT, and in the wrong language :P
<un_operateur> Craig42, errm, no OS/Distro can possible have all drivers supported -- it's quite impossible
<imbecile> how do i show hidden folders in home folder?
<un_operateur> possibly*
<olsen> Music_Shuffle: what?
<w3ccv> imbecile, ls -a
<olsen> Music_Shuffle: oh
<Music_Shuffle> Right.
<un_operateur> imbecile, in the properties/preferences of your file-browser, i suppose
<sarge125> un_operateur, thank you
<un_operateur> sarge125, yw
<Music_Shuffle> imbecile, ctrl-H
<Craig42> I know, that's definately true, but my card is last gen and was somewhat mainstream (x800), which is why i'm baffled at the fact it will work for my 5 year old comp but not mine
<Music_Shuffle> is the command in Naut.
<galeon> alguien me puede decir el servidor de ubuntu en espaol
<val__> any help with keyboards? it seems i start typing and somehow the cursor  goes to the start of a previous word,,,,?
<un_operateur> Craig42, which vendor manufactures the card?
<Music_Shuffle> galeon, ha tratado #ubuntu-es?
<Craig42> connect3d
<un_operateur> val__, which application is this in?
<Craig42> ATI connect3d
<galeon> no lo voy a hacer gracias
<Music_Shuffle> ..por que no? >.>
<val__> like right now in chat or when i type a url in the web browser
<Arcad3> how to add an user to the admin group..pls tell me the command
<un_operateur> Craig42, ahh,, ATI's drivers are restricted -- meaning ubuntu does not support them out of the box -- they need to be installed seperately once you get ubuntu up and running
<noelferreira> hi people. i have a ATI Radeon XPress 200 M graphic card. What drivers should i install? open drivers or the fglrx ones?
<fmachado> !adduser | Arcad3
<ubotu> Arcad3: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Arcad3> thanks
<dm_> Hey guys whats the default font for gnome
<Craig42> yes, I remember reading about that. Is it because ati's drivers are closed, and nvida's are open source?
<un_operateur> !ati | noelferreira, Craig42
<ubotu> noelferreira, Craig42: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pradeep> dm_, sans
<un_operateur> Craig42, both Ati's and Nvidia's drivers are closed/restricted
<dm_> pradeep thanks
<Music_Shuffle> un_operateur has divine bot skills ;)
<noelferreira> hi Craig42. i have a ATI Radeon XPress 200 M graphic card. What drivers should i install? open drivers or the fglrx ones?
<dm_> anyone here use LISTEN ?
<un_operateur> Music_Shuffle, bot-operation skills, you mean? :>
<Music_Shuffle> Right.
<konam> There's a way to install reconstructor in dapper, it ask me for a dependency that isn't available for dapper
<un_operateur> noelferreira, please read the wiki posted there :)
<Craig42> my brothers laptop has an ati integrated card, I think the xpress series, so how come kubuntu will work for that but not mine
<Music_Shuffle> Craig42, you have a what?
<noelferreira> So i should install flgrx drivers Craig42?
<un_operateur> Craig42, well, it's like windows -- the OS installs a very generic driver that allows you to get the GUI up and running so you can later install the right and more specific drivers -- sometimes the generic driver fails
<ubuntu__> I'm having a hard time getting my touchscreen to work correctly in edgy. It's a Panasonic Toughbook CF-28. The screen registers the touch, but both the screen and the touchpad are not working correctly.
<Music_Shuffle> Integrated in general I think have better odds of functionality, falls to the chipset maker then.
<Craig42> Ah, I see. Well, that makes sense.
<un_operateur> noelferreira, please read this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<val__> operator,,,any suggestions on the keyboard? seems occurs whn i press the space bar at times
<ubuntu__> The touch pad acts like a poorly calibrated touchscreen, being sensitive to the region touched, and both are not calibrated, and have a problem with clicking a whole lot under normal operation.
<Music_Shuffle> While the cardmakers have no real incentive to support us anymore than their token efforts right now.
<un_operateur> val__, errm, baffles me -- i dunno how i'd resolve that, sorry :(
<Craig42> Can you give me a link to walk me through a text-based installation...or should I just buy another video card..LOL
<ubuntu__> if I click on the desktop, I'm automatically dragging a highlight box, and double clicking everything, and the pointer is never under my finger.
<ubuntu__> Where do I start?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.116.87.82]  by Seveas
<Nintendud> okay...
<nixternal> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez, tonyyarusso or gnomefreak!
<Nintendud> what a fag {uber1337} is...
<Nintendud> trying to exploit us somehow
<Nintendud> ;p
<ubuntu__> Did my messaages post?
<val__> wireless issue now,,,i tried ndiswrapper and doesnt work...is the fwcutter recommended then for the broadcom drivers,,,its a wirelss card in my laptop
<nixternal> {uber1337} n=didqlqeb@12.116.87.82
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-11-87-146.dhcp.hlrg.nc.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslv-3-133.mv.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<un_operateur> Craig42, IIRC you will need to download and use the Alternate CD .. i think it's the only one capable of a text-based install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wt1.core.wireless.fsr.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.154.25.228]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sigh
<nixternal> sorry Seveas for the ops call, my screen didn't refresh :)
<Seveas> it's moron time!
<Seveas> (nixternal: not meaning you with that_
<Craig42> Someone mentioned Linux Mint...Doest that have ati drivers built in??
<Seveas> nixternal, the ban was automatic, thanks for the call
<nixternal> no prob
<Music_Shuffle> Craig42, I dunno.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-253-177-165.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-24-163-235-237.kc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Craig42> K, I'll give that a shot and comeback if it doesn't work. thanks for the help guys
<drivera90> Alright, I installed nVidia drivers.
<drivera90> Now I want to play something.
<Music_Shuffle> Gogo.
<Seveas> drivera90, apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<HymnToLife> drivera90, sudo apt-get install supertux :)
<olsen> drivera90: get doom 3, quake 4, etc
<olsen> althought those aren't open source
<drivera90> olsen, how?
<HymnToLife> there's a native linux build of NEverWinter Nights, too
<HymnToLife> just installed it yesterday
<drivera90> I've never played that. What is it like?
<Zambezi> I downloaded Edgy, but it doesn't boot from the CD. And Dapper-CD got broke or the problem is with the CD-drive. It's found in BIOS.
<olsen> drivera90: there are some demos of doom 3 and quake 4
<olsen> drivera90: check out in ftp.idsoftware.com
<Zambezi> Any idea what I can do? I get a red screen during the installation and it worked earlier.
<HymnToLife> !alternate | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Zambezi> HymnToLife, I don't want desktop since I need maximum space free. I installed Kubntu-desktop and about 700 packages. I would like to erase them or reinstall. I prefer something quick. The problem is I don't have so much time left.
<what_if> is there any reason that I should choose "install a server" VS "OEM install" ? The system will be a server but with GUI interfaces to the services
<what_if> is the OEM install less secure in any way ?
<Seveas> what_if, you should choose neither in that case
<Zambezi> what_if, I would say server and install the packages you need after that.
<Seveas> just do the regular install
<olsen> does anyone knows if telepathy will be implemented in feisty?
<olsen> for gaim, etc
<kitche> what_if: OEM install is how the Windows OEM is pretty much
<olsen> err, or gaim will support telepathy
<CarlFK> where are the PPC netboot files?  (they are on on ubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso like they are for x86)
<what_if> Seveas: I also need the least space possible, default install is quite large
<kitche> olsen: probably not since gaim doesn't even support it right now
<Seveas> what_if, then take server install
<Zambezi> what_if, Have you consider serverversion with Enlightenment as WM?
<CarlFK> what_if: then you want server, which is about 300mb.  and gets you what you need to apt-get install what you want
<Seveas> OEM install is regular install, but without final configuration
<olsen> kitche: what about telepathy-gossip?
<Seveas> so it's useless in your case
<what_if> IC... server install it is
<rchf> anyone know ddcprobe well enough to explain why it might list every mode except the one I >know< it supports (which is listed instead as 'dtiming: 1440x900@70' ?
<Music_Shuffle> Amarok help? ./Sigh. I xkilled it, and it refuses to...reopen now.
<unimatrix9> hi there
<kitche> olsen: well I run the latest gaim and I don't notice that telepathy is part of it, but telepathy and gaim seem to do the same stuff just that telepathy does it different
<unimatrix9> got ubuntu 6.06 lts how do i start SLAB?
<TehBigToe> which package is the Microsoft fonts (verdana, comic etc)
<Zambezi> what_if, You need to install xserver later and something like gdm, xclient-system-core (not sure about the name) so you can start the X-server.
<Seveas> TehBigToe, msttcorefonts
<TehBigToe> thanks
<HymnToLife> Zambezi, msttcorefonts
<HymnToLife> damn, pwn3d
<Seveas> HymnToLife, :p
<TehBigToe> lol
<HymnToLife> !language | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TehBigToe> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<olsen> kitche: i was talking about the voice and video part of telepathy
<TehBigToe> just genrally keep it family friendly :P
<dehvokahn> does anyone know the line in about:config for firefox to set the middle mouse button to, when clicked, become a scroll arrow that moves up/down based on mouse movement?
<unimatrix9> SLAB does someone know  a bit more about how to start it?
<unimatrix9> !slab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> olsen: well it won't have that from what I have seen when I used gaim-beta5
<earthen> hey guys I'm trying to add the pub Keys from Trevios Ubuntu Edgy Sources list but his commands are not working anyone know why
<HymnToLife> unimatrix9, what is SLAB ?
<HymnToLife> earthen, maybe we'll know if you tell us the commands you type and the errors you get
<unimatrix9> slab is the suse menu but then for ubuntu
<earthen> HymnToLife, gpg keyserver subkeys.pgp.net recv KEY
<earthen> HymnToLife,  and this one gpg export armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Music_Shuffle> Amarok help? ./Sigh. I xkilled it, and it refuses to...reopen now.
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, reboot
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, right, we established that as a solution, but there's no...simpler way?
<stef> dehvokahn: general.autoScroll
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, ps f -e
<Seveas> and pastebin the output
<ryanpg> is there somewhere I can adjust the "nice value" of Xorg when it runs?
<dehvokahn> stef, excellent - thank you - that's exactly what i couldn't find :)
<earthen> HymnToLife, all I get is printed on the next line "usage: gpg [options]  [filename] 
<earthen> "
<HymnToLife> bad syntax /me thinks
<Seveas> earthen, trevinos list is a sure way to ruin your system
<w3ccv> ryanakca, you could 'renice'
<earthen> HymnToLife, Of cource i've replace the word KEY with the actual key
<earthen> Seveas, it is! why is that
<HymnToLife> yeah anyway, you shouldn't use 3rd pary repos in the first place
<earthen> Seveas,  I'm not using all of his list just some things I want
<Seveas> earthen, if I'm very nice I say he's one of the stupidest persons I've seen. If i'm not too nice I'd be violating the code of conduct
<w3ccv> ryanpg, you could use 'renice'
<Seveas> his repository and sources.list contain more crap than the brain of george bush
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, /sigh.  How do I avoid the 'Thou Shalt not Spam the Pastebin' message?
<earthen> Seveas,  WOW that harsh!
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, use a javascript capable browser
<ryanpg> w3ccv, not every time it runs though
<Music_Shuffle> Err....like which?
<Seveas> firefox
<w3ccv> ryanakca, sri - wrong target, ignore
<Music_Shuffle> I am.
<HymnToLife> Music_Shuffle, use another pastebin and pastebin the URL
<HymnToLife> and give us the URL of the pasebined URL :p
<Seveas> odd... do you get javascript errors Music_Shuffle ?
<Music_Shuffle> Nope.
<ryanpg> w3ccv, iirc xorg runs with a specified nice value... dunno where that value is stored though
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, http://paste.uni.cc/12514
<earthen> Seveas, would you know how to add keys so your sorces work then
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, amarok is still running
<sarge125> un_operateur, hey its me again, I must have done something wronge because the folder I shared isnt showing up on my windows computer.
<nkRush> oh boy, gaim sucks as an IRC client =/
<Music_Shuffle> I saw, but under Terminal, it gives me a 'no process was killed' when I use 'killall amarok'
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, kill -9 7922 19060 16160
<Seveas> nkRush, :)
<Music_Shuffle> Now I should be able to just...restart it? O_o
<ToHellWithGA> i installed to a computer with "unknown monitor" and guessed an overly-high resolution.  how can i set GNOME to use an appropriate resolution like 1152x864?  right now it's all scrambled-looking
<olsen> nkRush: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Banshee19> hi everyone
<Music_Shuffle> Woah. Much thanks Seveas. xD
<Seveas> Music_Shuffle, now reboot ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Now it starts. O_o
<Music_Shuffle> So when you kill -9, you can do that based on PID's?
<freeze> dvd drive not reading one of my cd's
<abhinay> Wish Happy New Year to all
<nkRush> I'll give it a try
<freeze> Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<olsen> abhinay: thanks, for you too.
<Banshee19> does anyone know if the dwl-g630 is supported in ubuntu
<w3ccv> ryanpg, try looking in init.d - I'm on a system that uses X11, sri can't be of further help.
<sacater> freeze: is it an audio CD
<Craig42> I have another question,
<freeze> dvd drive not reading this error comes up Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<Craig42> when I have ubuntu installed, is there a way for it to recognize the windows partiations i have on my hard drive
<freeze> any1 recognize?
<sacater> freeze: what kind  of CD is it?? AUDIO?
<freeze> sacater, its a dvd cd
<sacater> ah
<freeze> sacater, its got some tutorial videos on it
<sarge125> I having a problem, i used shares-admin in terminal. I shared a folder so I can access it on a windows computer. I think I messed up because the folder is not showing up
<sacater> freeze: try in terminal 'sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<sacater> freeze: or go into synaptic and look up libdvdcss
<freeze> sacater, already have newest version css2
<sambagirl> is there a standard for sound for linux?
<sambagirl> in otherwords is there a setting you should set?
<sacater> sacater: you are sure that your dvd codecs have been installed
<freeze> sacater, i am almost positive that i installed them
<freeze> sacater, i could be wrong
<sarge125> is there a way to set a linux computer apart of a network workgroup, like mshome for example
<sacater> freeze: i have the originals on my computer, would you like me to send them?
<freeze> sacater, i ran the command dmesg | tail and it told me that its unable to identify CD-ROM format
<freeze> i am running edgy
<freeze> originals to what
<freeze> maybe i should just try to uninstall then reinstall
<battini> Can anybody point me to a howto on installing ubuntu on lvm? I just started the install and was looking through the partitioning options and see nothing about lvm, is lvm something i do afterwards?
<phr34ck> Hey, I'm using Xchat .. how can I see the list of users in the channel ?
<Craig42> when I have ubuntu installed, is there a way for it to recognize the windows partiations i have on my hard drive?
<olsen> phr34ck: there is a list in your right.
<sambagirl> thats like a domain controller
<sambagirl> uninstall and reinstall? this isnt windows :D
<freeze> sacater, they were burned off a windows machine but i see no problem in that
<phr34ck> Olsen, thanks a lot.
<olsen> phr34ck: with your mouse, move it and you should see it, or try /names in the channel.
<needhelp> Hi. I need some help. I installed Ubuntu on my system, and now I want to reinstall Windows. However, during the WinXP Setup process, the installation can access the hard drive, possibly because Ubuntu cancelled access to it. What do I do?
<sacater> freeze: no no, i meant libdvdcss2
<phr34ck> Man, I'm having tones of problems =)
<olsen> phr34ck: sure
<Banshee19> i would so love to get rid of winblows  just doesnt seem to be my day for that
<tyme_> whats the best irc chat
<freeze> sacater, now when i try to install it it says its obsolete
<phr34ck> How can I download packages from the Internet?
<freeze> sacater, so now i am just wondering what the new package is
<Music_Shuffle> !apt | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kitche> phr34ck: I know that the alternate cd does lvm on install not sure about the live cd though
<needhelp> !uninstall
<sarge125> Craig42, yea go to this website for that http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/toptip3.shtml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<needhelp>  Hi. I need some help. I installed Ubuntu on my system, and now I want to reinstall Windows. However, during the WinXP Setup process, the installation can access the hard drive, possibly because Ubuntu cancelled access to it. What do I do?
<battini> kitche was that for me?
<sarge125> ive done it myself
<battini> I downloaded the latest server install
<sacater> freeze: do these commands, im sure it will help, 'sudo apt-get remove libdvdcss2'
<phr34ck> Hey, I just downloaded firefox (tar.gz) file, and I have unzipped it. What's next to install it ?
<freeze> did that
<sacater> freeze: then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<freeze> sacater, i did that already
<freeze> sacater, it says that the pacakge is obsolete
<needhelp> HELP!!! I installed Ubuntu on my system, and now I want to reinstall Windows. However, during the WinXP Setup process, the installation can access the hard drive, possibly because Ubuntu cancelled access to it. What do I do?
<TooR4u> hi ... i want to record the sound of a .swf file .... is it possible..........>>??
<sacater> freeze: then i honestly cant help you m8
<sarge125> is there a way to set a linux computer apart of a network workgroup, like mshome for example?
<freeze> needhelp: just delete the partitions
<freeze> sarge125, samba
<sacater> freeze: /j #welp  ...  . ask welp
<needhelp> freeze: how do I delete them?
<Music_Shuffle> On the Windows install, there's an option to repartition the drive...
<phr34ck> Hey, I just downloaded firefox (tar.gz) file, and I have unzipped it. What's next to install it ?
<freeze> needhelp: i would think just in the bootloader
<sarge125> freeze, i set the file to be shared with samba but its still not showing up
<needhelp> freeze: what's the bootloader?
<kitche> battini: yeah thatw as to you sorry about that with xterm it's hard for me to parse irssi
<Li`lEndian> Hello alll :D
<freeze> sarge125, whats your samba config look like? pastebin it
<battini> kitche heh, I understand, so lvm off the bat isnt something I can do with the server install cd?
<needhelp> freeze: then my computer would have no OS and i could install winxp, then?
<freeze> needhelp: did u partition through a GUI?
<Banshee19> when trying to setup wireless in ubuntu 6.06, it finds the adaptor it lets me activate it and (sometimes) connect to the AP. gets dns and ip but internet ect dont work. any suggestions ?
<freeze> needhelp: exactly
<sarge125> freeze, samba config?
<TooR4u> hi ... i want to record the sound of a .swf file .... is it possible..........>>??
<needhelp> freeze: Ubuntu is my PC only os. How do I do it in the boot loader
<freeze> freeze, the only way to network linux is with samba
<kitche> battini: hmm not that I know of I only use the alternate cd myself
<battini> grrr
<TooR4u> it is possible to record the sound of a ,swf file?
<battini> that would of been nice to know before hand
<battini> owell.
<interrupt> why dont you just decompile the swf and strip the audio
<HLM> is spam assassin just for mail severs or can it be used for a desktop ?
<battini> ill just add it in afterwards and just have a huge /storage
<change_me> AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH
<phr34ck> !APT
<sarge125> well i have set the folder i want to share with shares-admin to samba but thats all I've done, is there something else i neeed to do?
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<suyuki> sorry
<sarge125> and i dont even know where samba.cfg is
<freeze> needhelp: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<olsen> Banshee19: that depends on the DHCP server <-> client configuration, find out that you get the right ip, gateway and dns from the router.
<TooR4u> interrupt, how to decompile it i dont know....
<freeze> read that
<TooR4u> how to decompile it?
<needhelp> freeze: i'll take a look at that site. thanx.
<Banshee19> olsen> i get all that
<fmachado> !swat | sarge125
<ubotu> sarge125: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<interrupt> toor4u you need to look for a linux decompiler or use a windows machine to do it.
<Banshee19> just internet says theres no connection
<kitche> HLM: it's for mail servers but you can install it on your desktop and have a mail server grab the mail from your mail server and have it run though spam assassin
<duzys> hi, what means PGP ?
<suyuki> I keep getting that same "undeclared - first use in this function" error when I try to compile anything
<freeze> sarge125, its usually in /etc/samba
<olsen> Banshee19: strange, can you ping the gateway from your isp?
<freeze> sarge125, u need to edit smb.conf
<slicky> is it possible to get my panasonic DV cam to work as a webcam in linux?  via usb2  i donnt what chip it on n stuff
<tonyyarusso> duzys: pretty good privacy
<suyuki> I guess I'm lacking some packages
<Banshee19> olsen> yes and i get an answer
<HLM> ty kitche
<suyuki> no clue which tho
<TooR4u> interrupt, i need linux decompiler...
<battini> thanks kitche, I dont know how you can stand to be in here :)
<olsen> Banshee19: sure you have all the DNS in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Banshee19> olsen> funny thng is i have a friend with the same adapter as me and i have him try and the adapter and everything worked fine
<Banshee19> olsen> yes
<tonyyarusso> duzys: It's used for verifying packages, e-mails, etc.
<duzys> tonyyarusso.. and that means ? it is a stupid question but where do i find such pgps ?
<olsen> Banshee19: strange.
<xtian> just curious, is there a script somewhere that tells ubuntu the location of the wallpaper, and if so, where is it, i want to take a look.
<Banshee19> olsen it is
<duzys> tonyyarusso, for example i want to create one, what can i do?
<tonyyarusso> duzys: Can you be more specific?
<tonyyarusso> !gpg | duzys
<ubotu> duzys: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<olsen> Banshee19: can you ping www.google.com ?
<duzys> tonyyarusso, thanks
<sarge125> freeze, well i pull it up and where did u want me to pastebin it to?\
<Banshee19> could t be that it finds the wrong "driver " for my adapter
<tonyyarusso> duzys: Also, see Class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Banshee19> olsen> had to go back to windows to get online again :(
<freeze> sarge125, if u have not edited it yet then i already know what it looks like
<slicky> anyone?
<sarge125> freeze, i have not edited it yet
<TooR4u> is there any .swf decompiler for linux?
<olsen> Banshee19: do you have the same ip address, gateway and DNS's in windows and ubuntu?
<TooR4u> if so can u plz tell me
<freeze> sarge: ok so are you near your windows machine?
<Duck_> does anyone know how to run the jackd server?
<Banshee19> yes
<suyuki> anyone know why I keep getting the "undeclared - first use in this function" error when doing a "make menuconfig"??
<zcherus> can someone help me setup up port forwarding, i use ubuntu as a router for my windows box and need to set it up
<tonyyarusso> slicky: I'm not sure, but I would look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and ubuntuforums.org perhaps.
<kitche> man I'll brb need to switch to the shell so I can parse irssi easier
<phr34ck> can I use APT-GET to get packages from the Internet?
<olsen> Banshee19: what nic do you have?
<tonyyarusso> phr34ck: Of course - that's its job
<sarge125> freeze, Im talking to you on the windows comp, the linux is right next to me
<Banshee19> dlink dwl-g630
<phr34ck> it's not working. I'm using this: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<olsen> Banshee19: wireless?
<phr34ck> it never works.
<Banshee19> yes
<Banshee19> pcmcia
<TooR4u> is there any .swf decompiler for linux?
<drivera90> Does anyone know wtf this means?
<olsen> brb
<drivera90> Linux - SDL - glibc22
<freeze> sarge125, ok so is your windows machine on a workgroup or a domain?>
<drivera90> It's the link to download VisualBoy Advance, and that's the Linux version
<sarge125> workgroup, mshome
<tonyyarusso> phr34ck: Error?
<drivera90> But I don't know what SDL - glibc22 means.
<phr34ck> cannot find the package, eventhough that line is taking from bitchx website
<xtian> which file tells ubuntu 6.10 what wallpaper to use?
<Duck_> does anyone know how to run the jackd server?
<tonyyarusso> !universe | phr34ck
<ubotu> phr34ck: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zcherus> port forwarding .. help ... or cmd line torrent client :P
<freeze> ok so check this out
<phr34ck> tonny, could you give me something fast just to test ?
<phr34ck> it doesn't matter if I'm using a proxy server, yes?
<TooR4u> interrupt said that there is a .swf decompiler for linux .... is it exists?
<freeze> sarge125, what you wanna do is this
<Jowi> is freenx faster than vnc? I'm using x11vnc at the moment and it works well but wanted to try freenx instead. ssh connection works well from the outside as well. but the windows client can not "start local X session" connecting to dapper nxserver. anywone know what cause this?
<freeze> sarge125, let me show you what my smb file looks like
<freeze> sarge125, i will paste bin it
<tonyyarusso> phr34ck: 'sudo apt-get install irssi' (irssi is in main, enabled by default; bitchx is in universe, which is not)
<haxality> hey, I was just wondering how hard it would be to get 3d support for my video card working, since I'm pretty sure it can do some 3d stuff
<haxality> and before you link me to nvidia/ATI tutorials
<sarge125> i forget the website adress fir pastebin
<phr34ck> The thing is that I never got it download anything from the Internet
<suyuki> any info on "first use in this function" error when I do a "make menuconfig" - I'm trying to install linux-source-2.6.18
<haxality> it's not an nvidia or ati card
<freeze> sarge125, http://pastebin.ca/298250
<phr34ck> it always say that it's the newset version
<haxality> it's a trident cyberblade
<phr34ck> if the package is in Universe, what am I suppose to do in order to download it?
<Siv0x> Anyone know how to get sound in CS:S with WINE, my problem is that i'm not getting sound in cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?
<tonyyarusso> haxality: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and wander around #ubuntu-xgl would be my recommendation.  Hopefully one of those two has some info on it.
<haxality> thank you :)
<sarge125> freeze, ok so what do i have to change for it to work for me, just work group to mshome?
<zcherus> adslbridge - ubunty edgy (no gui) - windows box, what do i need to do to be able to download torrents on windows box
<freeze> sarge125, yes just change it to mshome
<slicky> tonyyarusso: ok thanks ill have a look at it :)
<freeze> sarge125, and then as well u have to create folders on ur linux machine thats where myshares on mine come in
<phr34ck> Hey, I have downloaded gparted in order to format my external hdd, which is using NTFs, but the format option is disabled.
<freeze> sarge125, then you as well have to chmod then to 777
<Jowi> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<phr34ck> Any idea on how to make it work ?
<suyuki> make menuconfig keeps giving me the "undeclared - first use in this function" error, any help?
<sarge125> im looking at my smb.conf and it doesnt look anything like urs
<drivera90> Hm, where would something like visualboyadvance be installed to?
<freeze> just delete everything in that file
<freeze> thats what i did
<freeze> all that shit is not needed
<freeze> what so ever
<tonyyarusso> zcherus: I don't know the answer, but if nobody else does I can point you in the right direction: you'll need to mess with iptables settings.  If you want a gui method, I think Firestarter has that as one of it's options.
<zcherus> no gui installed on linux box
<drivera90> Where are things installed to by default?
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to make a script that runs banshee or rhythmbox with a non-default soundcard? I have two soundcards and don't want to manually switch every time i want to play music through my second card.
<bruenig> lets say I have a dvd image called foo.iso and a dvd drive at /dev/hdc with a blank dvd in it, how could I burn foo.iso to that blank dvd without gui
<sarge125> one sec freeze brb
<zcherus> tonyyarusso: thanks for tip though
<freeze> yup
<bruenig> I tried dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/hdc but got an error that it was a read only filesystem
<tonyyarusso> zcherus: Oh, right, you said that :S  Yeah, iptables then
<zcherus> tonyyarusso: any good source to read from about setting it up?
<binarydigit> bruenig: use cdrecord
<tonyyarusso> zcherus: 'man iptables' I assume.  I'm sure there's more, but I'll bet that's pretty extensive itself
<zcherus> ok thanks
<freeze> i am still having an issue with my pc reading a dvd-r cd... i have a few tutorial videos on it and it seems to not be able to read the cd what so ever...
<drivera90> Where the hell do things get installed :/
<sarge125> ok freeze im back sorry bout that
<tonyyarusso> drivera90: All over.
<drivera90> I sudo apt-get install'd visualboyadvance.
<drivera90> I don't know where it is now.
<tonyyarusso> drivera90: Just type 'visualboyadvance' most likely
<drivera90> Also, someone told me how to mount the Windows partition on my hdd to navigate it, but I forgot how.
<Stargazers> Hi. Can someone help me with program called 'abcde'?
<Stargazers> I can't make scandinavian chars work in tags. It always makes them wrong (I mean  and  etc).
<haxality> just wondering, what processor architecture is a Pentium M, circa 2003?
<wsjunior> how do i start a game in another x session from command line?
<wsjunior> something like xinit -- ??? :? ....
<sarge125> Freeze, my workgroup is already set to mshome, and even when i try to change it i cant save it, dont have permission
<HymnToLife> haxality, define "processor architecture"...
<freeze> sarge125, you have to sudo the file when you goto edit smb.conf
<wsjunior> the problem is that xgl doesnt support opengl yet so i would like to use xgl and start games in a separate xorg session.. is it possible?!
<Stargazers> wsjunior: What you mean? game --DISPLAY :2
<Stargazers> Or that?
<wsjunior> Stargazers: look the last message
<Stargazers> Did I understood right, err.
<Stargazers> Sorry.
<Stargazers> I wrote that before I read it :)
<m0> hello, I am experiencing alot of wireless connectivity problems using my bcm43xx card on my laptop
<wsjunior>  game --DISPLAY :2
<wsjunior> ?
<kitche> wsjunior: you need to do a xnest
<Stargazers> Yep?
<wsjunior> i dont want a nested session
<m0> has anyone had any problems runnign wireless on their laptop?
<wsjunior> i want to switch with control f7,8...
<wsjunior> so i need to start a session before that Stargazers
<wsjunior> how?!
<sarge125> uh i get an error in term when i try to sudo edi smb.conf
<phr34ck> hey, when I use this: sudo apt-get install wine .. it gives me this: sudo timestamp too far in the future,
<phr34ck> What does it mean ?
<wsjunior> it means u need an apt-get update maybe..
<freeze> sarge125, run sudo gedit smb.conf
<Stargazers> wsjunior: Another X session? Oh.
<wsjunior> Stargazers: yes
<Stargazers> Hmmh, let me remember.
<phr34ck> the sudo command is not working at all. It's giving me the same error on all commands.
<Stargazers> wsjunior: xinit -display :1
<Stargazers> Or that but different disp number?
<wsjunior> clear
<phr34ck> any ideas people ?
<Stargazers> What is the error, then?
<phr34ck> each time I use sudo I get this: sudo timestamp too far in the future.
<sarge125> freeze, what do u have wins support set to yes or no?
<AlexC_> Hey hey,
<winx> hello
<winx> im bored
<AlexC_> Is it possible to Theme Motif? I have this Motif app and ... well, Motif is horrible to look at
<HymnToLife> phr34ck, do   sudo-K
<HymnToLife> sudo -K*
<HymnToLife> to reset the timestamp
<freeze> i am having a problem with my DVD drive it will not open my dvd cd  it says volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted... can any1 assist?
<Stargazers> phr34ck: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<freeze> sarge125, do you run wins?
<Stargazers> Is there any help?
<freeze> like i said
<winx> whats da point of x-chat
<phr34ck> Kay, thanks.
<m0> hello, on the ubuntu wiki it says i need the ndiswraper and the bcmwl5a.inf, where doo I find bcmwl5a.inf?
<freeze> sarge125, remove everything from ur file that you see in smb.conf delete the whole dam thing
<phr34ck> Can't, same error.
<freeze> sarge125, and then edit it with the way i did it
<sarge125> ok
<kitche> m0: from your windows driver cd
<Stargazers> phr34ck: I meant, there was many different ways?
<kitche> m0: even though bcm43xx should work out of the box unless you have a newer broadcom
<phr34ck> The page is taking forever to load.
<phr34ck> Give me quick way, please.
<Stargazers> phr34ck: sudo -K
<Stargazers> sudo -k
<Stargazers> Clears the timestamp at least they said in forum.
<freeze> i am having a problem with my DVD drive it will not open my dvd cd  it says volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted... can any1 assist?
<Stargazers> I haven't tested it ^^
<Siv0x> Anyone know how to get sound in CS:S with WINE, my problem is that i'm not getting sound through cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?
<TooR4u> interrupt said that there is a .swf decompiler for linux .... is it exists?
<m0> kitche: lets see just installed ndiswrapper lets see if my wireless wont have hard time connecting
<m0> restarting ...
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Does that help?
<Crashzor> Siv0x, killall artsd & killall esd
<olsen> Siv0x: errr, do you get sound doing cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<Siv0x> olsen: none at all. and no errors
<phr34ck> damn it
<Siv0x> Crashzor, i've tried that.
<olsen> Siv0x: what about cat /dev/dsp ?
<Skiz> why the hell do I always end up in the channel for no apparent reason?
<Crashzor> olsen, that wil not give sound :P
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Nope?
<phr34ck> Stargazers,  I'm afraid not.
<Siv0x> olsen: yes, i get sound from "cat /dev/dsp"
<olsen> Crashzor: sure, but it will give you some output if you have the module loaded.
<kitche> olsen: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp is bad it can kill some onboard sound
<Stargazers> :(
<olsen> Crashzor: if you dont have the module you will get some error
<Stargazers> Welll. Let me see.
<Crashzor> olsen, you can also just check is /dev/dsp is there :P
<olsen> Crashzor: yeah
<Stargazers> phr34ck: 1. Check the timestamp sudo reports (will look something like below). / 2. Use Adjust Date & Time to set the date/time to the sudo timestamp or later. / 3. Execute the 'sudo -k' command. (Clears the timestamp). / 4. Use Adjust Date & Time to set the date/time back to the correct values.
<Stargazers> That?
<olsen> Siv0x: you get sound by doing cat /dev/dsp ???? wtf?
<phr34ck> let me do it now
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Ok.
<Siv0x> Crashzor: on CS:S under audio options, on the speaker configuration menu, its blank, i switched it to "headphones" but when i open and close the game its back to blank.
<Siv0x> olsen: i mean i hear sound when i get that...
<olsen> kitche: really? never killed a card on mine
<Siv0x> olsen: type*
<aeon> hello all
<olsen> kitche: i tried that in almost all the cards supported by the kernel and never did anything
<Crashzor> Siv0x, i never played cs:s only 1.6
<Siv0x> Crashzor: ah ic. well thats the same diff. hrmm
<Crashzor> Siv0x, can you get sound at all ?
<Crashzor> xmms or sameting
<Siv0x> Crashzor: yes i get sound, but none in game.
<olsen> Siv0x: weird, you should only get some output characters...
<phr34ck> Okay I have done it
<phr34ck> now I change it back ?
<Siv0x> olsen: when i type that i hear beeping.
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Yep?
<Stargazers> And test.
<olsen> Siv0x: beep from the speaker in your internal computer?
<Siv0x> olsen, also: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp bs=1024 count=2 tells me it worked, but i dont hear anything.
<phr34ck> Worked, thanks.
<phr34ck> but I still don't know how to use apt-get to download packages, it's not working
<Stargazers> Np.
<Siv0x> olsen: no beep from my speaker.
<Cypher> 7 hour to new yeard night
<Stargazers> phr34ck: What it says?
<phr34ck> I wrote this: sudo apt-get install wine and I got this error : Package wine has no installation candidate.
<olsen> Siv0x: what does lspci | grep audio says?
<Stargazers> phr34ck: You have to add reposity for wine in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Siv0x> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<Siv0x> 03:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<familia> hi
<phr34ck> how do I do that?
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Propably there is many lines with # in the beginning of it.
<Stargazers> phr34ck: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stargazers> There is lines what might start # deb or/and # deb-src
<olsen> Siv0x: that should work with the emu2k1 module or something.
<Stargazers> Take the # (comment char) off in the beggining of the line.
<Siv0x> olsen: huh?
<Stargazers> Those lines only what start with # deb or/and # deb-src
<Stargazers> Then Ctrl + o to save.
<Stargazers> And sudo apt-get update in shell.
<Stargazers> Then try again.
<phr34ck> there are only 2, which are dapper-backports.
<phr34ck> I do those 2?
<olsen> Siv0x: better ask in #alsa if that card is supported by them.
<Stargazers> Well... Nope.
<gameover> hi
<olsen> Siv0x: im sure it is
<Stargazers> You have to add reposity for wine.
<familia> xboard requires the X Window System header files and libraries!
<Stargazers> Hmm.
<gameover> i need help to config my wireless
<familia> What libraries?
<freeze> gameover: wats wrong with ur wireless
<drivera90> Hm. Does anyone here use VisualBoy Advance?
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Dapper or Edgy or what?
<Siv0x> olsen: the card that i am using is audigy 2 zs. my sound is perfect all except in cs:s
<olsen> Siv0x: is your mixer unmuted?
<gameover> thanks... well
<olsen> Siv0x: oh, better say that.
<olsen> Siv0x: then is a wine configuration problem
<familia> Siv0x, configure you sound card with alsaconf
<familia> ^
<Stargazers> phr34ck: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<gameover> its a build in card in my laptop, it reconize it as eth1
<j0sh0> hi, could somebody please give me a hand configuring xorg server? I could display 1024x768 resolution with winxp but can't get xserver/gnome to allow this resolution. I've tried reconfiguring xserver but nothing seems to help. I'm pretty sure it's an intel i810 chipset with a 15" LCD.... any ideas anyone?
<gameover> but it doesnt connect
<freeze> gameover: did you activate it?
<olsen> Siv0x: you need to change something in ~/.wine/config, in the sound part. i don't use wine, so try in #winehq
<gameover> how?
<phr34ck> Stargazers,  could you help me out in installing stuff? I already downloaded .tar.gz files "Firefox, and gcc" but I don't know how to install them
<familia> j0sh0, editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<familia> change 1024x800
<familia> =P
<freeze> goto system>administrator>networking
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Why you install using .tar.gz?
<Stargazers> You can download them in apt-get when you make that work?
<fmachado> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phr34ck> That's how I found them on their website.
<familia> good
<familia> thanks
<phr34ck> so I unzipped them, and then what?
<phr34ck> how can I use them?
<Stargazers> phr34ck: You have to compile them.
<Stargazers> Mut compile gcc?
<freeze> gameover: you get that?
<gameover> 4freeze?
<Siv0x> olsen: they told me to get ALSAs OSS Emulater setup, and to test cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp - when i got sound from that, then to make sure i have OSS and Driver Emulater Checked in winecfg.
<freeze> gameover: goto system>administrator>networking
<gameover> done
<phr34ck> what ?
<familia> Siv0x, The emulador cedega is better than wine
<Stargazers> phr34ck: GCC is a compiler. Why you download that source?
<gameover> enable connection.. fill the the essid
<Siv0x> familia: yes i know but doesnt it cost money?
<freeze> gameover: ok so now look for your ssid
<Stargazers> phr34ck: Where you read that you need to downlod gcc as .tar.gz?
<freeze> gameover: do u know what exactly ur ssid is?
<phr34ck> I'm a computer science student, I need the compiler.
<gameover> it doesnt appear..
<phr34ck> I didn't find anything else.
<Stargazers> phr34ck: But in Ubuntu you have it already?
<familia> Siv0x, no it is freeware, the problem is search it =/
<Stargazers> Test can you run "gcc"
<gameover> when a i run a iwlist eth1 scan, it doesnt detect anything...
<phr34ck> I tried gcc, it never worked.
<kitche> phr34ck: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rchf> anyone know where to get 'aticonfig'?
<freeze> gameover: try manually puttin in ur ssid
<phr34ck> I need something decent, not a walk in the park compiler.
<aeon> hi all again
<Siv0x> familia: you think that my problem might be wine and not ALSA?
<freeze> gameover: the signal could be weak
<gameover> when i run manually set the ssid, it says network is down
<aeon> can someone please help me
<MasterShrek> whats up aeon ?
<familia> Siv0x, maybe, my english is more worse
<Stargazers> phr34ck: What you mean?
<aeon> I'm trying to boot up the Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Live CD, but it hangs on Configuring Some Drivers and stays like that.
<freeze> gameover: is the network down?
<Siv0x> familia: huh?
<MasterShrek> aeon, did u check the cd for defects?
<aeon> yes
<familia> aeon, change cd
<aeon> on other linux's it boots then the screen goes black and thats it
<aeon> yes i tryed tons of other cd's
<m0> hello, when I view any folder as a List instead of Icons, I see nothing. When I view them as icons I see all the folders and files. What is the reason that caused that?
<m0> I upgraded from dapper to edgy
<gameover> it says so...
<sivaji_2009> tell  me how to convert .tar.bz2 package to executable package
<Gray_Auk> Howdy
<freeze> gameover: go check the wireless connection make sure you AP is active
<enyc> sivaji_2009: well depends what ins in the .tar.bz2
<enyc> sivaji_2009: you might have a source code archive ??
<gameover> its active... im connected on this machine
<aeon> iv tryd everything now and really want to get ubuntu up and running
<freeze> i need assistance with a dam DVD drive any1 help?
<phr34ck> so how can I compile the gcc that I downloaded ?
<bulmer> sivaji_2009: you need to untar it with -j option and see if its an executable
<freeze> gameover: hhrrmmm is this card built in or did u put it in
<gameover> build in...
<gameover> do i need ndiswrapper?
<sivaji_2009> i am downloading kaffeine now in this format
<aeon> my cpu is AMD athlob 64 3800+
<freeze> gameover: that basically just gets the ndis drivers
<t1000> does someone know how to burn  a dvd-video with kb3?
<aeon> gfx : nvidia xfx geforce 6600 gt
<aeon> mobo : asus a8n-sli se
<enyc> sivaji_2009: hrrm kaffiene... you can just install the 'kaffeine' package!
<j0sh0> how do you enable the "universe repository" through the command line please?
<Music_Shuffle> aeon, if it hangs at drivers, have you tried other peripherals?
<freeze> gameover: if its being detected it shouldnt need the drivers
<MasterShrek> j0sh0 edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the repos you want
<freeze> gameover: no wireless networks showup at all?>4
<Asc> m0, I have no idea, but if it persists you might try using a different file browser.  Thunar and pcmanfm are two that come to mind.
<gameover> none
<j0sh0> thanks mastershrek!
<aeon> can anyone help please:(
<sivaji_2009> yes i already have that but it is old version doesnt supports mpeg4 , avi , .wmv
<Music_Shuffle> aeon, if it hangs at drivers, have you tried other peripherals?
<cyphase> What filesystem do you use?
<Gray_Auk> t1000, what packages do you have to burn DVDs?  ( acidrip is a common one)
<m0> Asc: why not use the default one with ubuntu
<aeon> peripherals?? yes didferent ones
<freeze> gameover: try lookin for the drivers for it that could be an issue... also make sure the device is turned on on ur computer
<freeze> gameover: is it a laptop?
<gameover> yes
<Music_Shuffle> aeon, you've tried diff. mice/keyboards/monitor, etc?
<Music_Shuffle> If so, then I'm outa ideas too. :X
<freeze> gameover: make sure the switch is on physically on the laptopn
<aeon> yes
<TooR4u> interrupt said that there is a .swf decompiler for linux .... is it exists?
<freeze> gameover: and then reactivate it
<TooR4u> is there any .swf decompiler for linux?
<Asc> m0: because you said it's not working
<t1000> gray_auk is it possible too use k3b
<aeon> when i run other linux's it starts up and then the screen goes black, but i can hear it starting up ok and stuff
<enyc> t1000: hrrm k3b... erm I knwow you can create dvd images ... ive not tried brruning them mysely.. i thought k3b can do that
<gameover> ok
<m0> how do I reinstall the current filebrowser?
<VerdRousseau> which should I get for my laptop ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bruenig> m0, sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<bruenig> VerdRousseau, that is a preference thing, which do you prefer gnome or kde
<Asc> m0: Go to synaptic, find nautilus, and mark it for reinstallation
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<t1000> iso woks fine but how do I brun vob,bup, ifo?
<j0sh0> could someone please tell me why sometimes when I try to do apt-get update or install, it says the archive IP is 1.0.0.0 and sits there and times out, whereas other times it accesses it straight away???
<freeze> gameover: hows it going now?
<bruenig> t1000, you have a dvd file structure? with the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS and all that good stuff?
<VerdRousseau> Well like them both but was wondering which apps such as the wireless configs are best for laptop?
<m0> Thx bruenig and Asc
<wireless_prob> hey guys
<t1000> yep
<wireless_prob> quick newb question
<enyc> wireless_prob: wonder if you are going to ask about wlan adapters!
<wireless_prob> how do I get the updated kernel headers and source for my ubuntu
<freeze> wireless_prob: issue?
<m0> I still can't view the files if in LIST mode. Only in ICON mode :(
<bruenig> t1000, run this to make an iso, mkisofs -dvd-video -o whatever.iso whatever/
<wireless_prob> enyc, well, right now I am side stepping my biggest issue
<bruenig> t1000, the whatever/ is the directory that contains the AUDIO VIDEO TS
<enyc> wireless_prob: hrrm well are you on edgy system?
<Asc> quick reinstallation.
<Gray_Auk> t1000:  .. yes, install :  sudo apt-get install acidrip   Then you will have: Applications->  Sound And Video-> Acidrip
<wireless_prob> 6.10
<freeze> wireless_prob: whats the big issue
<enyc> wireless_prob: 6.10 = edgy [ok] 
<bruenig> t1000, from there just burn the iso in gnomebaker or k3b or whatever else you got
<t1000>  ok thanx
<wireless_prob> enyc, my biggest issue is my wireless adapter
<enyc> wireless_prob: you can probably use the kernel package from feisty at the moment... but I dont know...  elso you can compile your own kernel ;-)
<aeon> Music_Shuffle brb im going to try and plug in a different mouse in and see if it changes anything brb
<wireless_prob> I just wanted to install java, but when it asks where they are, I guess they are not in the default directory
<gameover> nop
<enyc> wireless_prob: there are many nasty wlan adapters that are a problem... and many that are nicely supported without binary-dirvers / ndiswrapper  ... it just depends on the chipset of the card
<gameover> it doesnt work
<Music_Shuffle> kk
<freeze> gameover: run the ndiswrapper then
<j0sh0> any ideas as to why the repositories IP is sometimes resolved as 1.0.0.0 and obviously wont update/install, but other times it resolves their correct IP address and installs a package fine?
<m0> I still can't view the files if in LIST mode. Only in ICON mode :(
<enyc> j0sh0: hrrm  which repository ?
<gameover> ok
<m0> any reason why
<j0sh0> all of them
<wireless_prob> enyc, with my wireless adapter, I have the drivers installed with ndiswrapper, and I can get the lights to come on, the connection says its 100% but the router does not see the connection, and I cannot access anything
<enyc> j0sh0: j0sh0 hrrm sounds like dns server being silly ?
<enyc> wireless_prob: not heard of that before but i dont use wlan ;-)   im still on a bit of 10base2 on an NE2000-clone on this machine!
<wireless_prob> enyc, ok
<j0sh0> could be... I am accessing the net through a wireless router, which is also the nameserver in resolv.conf...
<wireless_prob> enyc, where are the kernel headers stored in ubuntu?
<enyc> j0sh0: hrrm well i can give you access to another nameserver to test with if you like... or you can try to point to isp-nameserver....
<enyc> wireless_prob: erm i think the generic headres whatnot are in /usr/include/linux iirc
<kitche> wireless_prob: /usr/include/linux
<j0sh0> just put the isp's dns server in resolv.conf?
<wireless_prob> enyc, thanks
<Gray_Auk> not an "expert" .. BUT after your computer is up, have you reset'restarted your wireless hub/server?  (have had a problem similar to that myself: where the router/server would not recognise the new computer)
<Rprp``> Hmm, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop, but its very slow..... i typed 'lspci' but after 'Ati Video Controller' i see 'Unknown Device' someone ideas?
<B1ackHawk> hey im trying to install ubuntu, but every disc i burn, fails some checksum or just doesn't work, unable to read boot disk or something like that, anyone have any idea how to go about installing?
<B1ackHawk> sorry to interrupt
<enyc> B1ackHawk: hrrm well how are you writing the cds ?
<B1ackHawk> alchohol
<B1ackHawk> burning the ISO
<enyc> B1ackHawk: maybe the driwve you are reading them in does not get along with CD-Rs you are using (this often happens with older cdrom drives)
<enyc> B1ackHawk: well you need to a bit of elimination here... try reading the cd in different computers etc.
<enyc> B1ackHawk: iirc ubunt has a test-cd option otn boot-cd normally
<tonyyarusso> yep
<B1ackHawk> ok, is there a way to wispering here? like, 1o1 talk?
<tonyyarusso> "Check CD integrity"
<Asc> Hey, I heard tell that you can use multiple monitors if you have multiple video cards (say, with one video output each).  Any truth to that?
<roze> Im running the livecd with a projector using the vesa driver, but it refuses to go higher than 800x600 stating no modes  exist for the given screen. what do I do_
<B1ackHawk> yea i did that, failed checksum
<roze> ?
<enyc> B1ackHawk: no idea
<enyc> roze: hrrrm get the right driver ;-)
<kitche> B1ackHawk: yes you need to be registered with nickserv though
<B1ackHawk> you need a newer video card with capabilities
<roze> enyc: nv gets me garbage and nvidia vinary dont load
<B1ackHawk> ah
<bulmer> default for live cd is only 800x600
<tonyyarusso> Asc: It can be done, but I don't know how.
<B1ackHawk> so if i do the test, and it fails then the cds no good period right?
<roze> bulmer: I neddto change it to 1024x768 or higher
<Asc> Hmm.  Maybe I'll have to try to finally get that card working
<bulmer> you cant unless you change the default settings and then re-burn a new cdrom
<roze> is there even a standard vesa mode for 1024x768?
<roze> bulmer: thats.. not true. iu can change the xorg.conf and restart and it  _do_ make a differencE?
<AidanL> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me on a small problem I am having when I am trying to start Ubuntu from the CD I have burned.
<bulmer> i dont think so, its xga whenyou get to that resolution
<roze> bulmer: ok, thanks
<B1ackHawk> aidan, is it failing to read the boot disk?
<bulmer> roze: and how are you suppose to make that change in the burnt cdrom?
<Siv0x> Crashzor: you still there?
<Rprp``> Someone ieas?
<Crashzor> half playing ksolitar
<Rprp``> Hmm, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop, but its very slow..... i typed 'lspci' but after 'Ati Video Controller' i see 'Unknown Device' someone ideas?
<AidanL> No, what is happening is, is that the bar is freezing when it gets to a certain point when trying to load. It is a bit difficult to explain. I do have a picture of it if you would like to view it to get a bettre idea of the problem?
<B1ackHawk> im having a similar prblm
<AidanL> I see.
<Siv0x> Crahzor: lol i think my problem might be in cs.. for Captions box in audio options what should i select?
<B1ackHawk> its beginning to get to me...
<AidanL> It is the bar which appears underneath the logo.
<margs> can anyone tell me how to enable dri on intel 915
<cyphase> What's the best filesystem for day-to-day desktop use?
<Siv0x> Crashzor: also, when i select headphones in the options.. and close the game and reopen it, it goes blank again.
<bulmer> do you guys set the video to low rez and see if the install would go through?
<robtp> cyphase: keep it simple and use ext3
<Crashzor> Siv0x, look in the wine app db
<aeon> im bk
<robtp> margs: i think it is, by default, but i could be wrong
<robtp> margs: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep dri
<B1ackHawk> wats the next best starting linux distro?
<Siv0x> Crashzor: wine app db?
<cyphase> robtp: right now i'm on reiserfs. why should i switch?
<Siv0x> Crashzor: you mean winecfg?
<kitche> B1ackHawk: maybe fedora
<B1ackHawk> cause my comp apparently wont take the cd
<Crashzor> Siv0x, you're running under wine right ?
<bulmer> B1ackHawk: am partial to SuSE :)
<Siv0x> Crashzor: yes.
<Crashzor> there is a appilaction database on there page
<AidanL> B1ackhawk - I have now used 2 CD's and no difference. I have done a MD5 sums check on it and its fine.
<B1ackHawk> should i use fedora core 5?
<robtp> cyphase: if reisers fine for you, theres not too much of a reason to dispurt anything, reiser always worked fine when i used it
<hackel> For some reason on my laptop, some process keeps re-activating my display, even after I've disabled it (with e.g. xset dpms force off, or when the screensaver shuts it off).  Anyone know why this might happen?
<Siv0x> Crashzor: i'll look there.
<Flannel> AidanL: did you burn at 4x?
<Rprp``> Hmm, i have installed ubuntu on my laptop, but its very slow..... i typed 'lspci' but after 'Ati Video Controller' i see 'Unknown Device' someone ideas?
<cyphase> robtp: i see.. i was just wondering if maybe all this time i've been using the wrong fs :P
<robtp> cyphase: ubuntu defauts to ext3 because its stable and performs reasonably
<aeon> Music_Shuffle : i tryd it with a different mouse and it still gives me the same problem
<B1ackHawk> ive done checks on mine all failed checksum
<AidanL> I did one at 52x and one at 1x
<Flannel> B1ackHawk: burn at 4x
<Music_Shuffle> No idea then. =/
<robtp> cyphase: reiser's perfectly fine as far as i know
<bulmer> Rprp: umm what is slow?
<Rprp``> Err, everything
<B1ackHawk> so i should be burning at 4x?
<bulmer> like what?
<aeon> :'(
<Rprp``> Desktop
<B1ackHawk> oh ok i see someone already told me
<margs> well im on edgy
<margs>  Load    "dri"
<margs>         option          "dri"   "true"
<Rprp``> And i see 'slow' screens, i think i mis my video card drivers.
<AidanL> Flannel, should I also try 4x? although I thought with 1x it should make no difference with 4x should it?
<aeon> i really want to get linux up and running and get rid of microsoft
<B1ackHawk> no!
<cesar_> hello again
<cesar_> folks
<B1ackHawk> keep microsoft
<Flannel> AidanL: 1x should do the same as 4x, just slower.  So, that burn should be good.  Did you verify the CD using the CD check thing on the CD? (that's a lot of CDs)
<Rprp``> After  Ati Video Constroller i see ' Unknown device4975'
<cesar_> do not mention microsoft here
<B1ackHawk> lol, just dont use it most of the time, keep a small partition
<cesar_> pls
<cesar_> unless you wanted me to quit
<aeon> :)
<bulmer> Rprp: just curious which laptop brand you have and which processor?
<AidanL> No, I don't think I verifyed it... I will try that.
<B1ackHawk> so is there a write method i should be using?
<Rprp``> HP Compaq nx6325
<Rprp``> But its a enw one.
<Rprp``> New*
<kaur> gnome power manager seems to think that my laptop is running on AC even when it is actually running on batteries. It even "forgets" to add the battery section to the configuration window. Reinstalling the gnome power manager helps, but after reboot, the problem is back. What to do?
<bulmer> that has ATI video chips you said?
<cesar_> I got Ubuntu to show Microboftring I hate it
<aeon> Music_Shuffle : maybe its my CD/DVD drive thats giving me problems
<AidanL> I will do that after I have tested an older version of Ubuntu which I got in a magazine CD. That worked for me last time.
<Music_Shuffle> Maybe
<Rprp``> bulmer, yes
<B1ackHawk> DAO/SAO   RAW SAO + SUB  RAW SAO    or   RAW DAO?
<AidanL> Ill be back soon.
<Rprp``> Its onboard... my ati video thingie
<aeon> is there a way i can find out?
<aeon> mine is HP dvd640
<bulmer> Rprp: you installed it with the low resolution and modified xorg.conf?
<chris^> #ich.feier.sylvester.im.irc
<chris^> #ich.feier.sylvester.im.irc
<Rprp``> bulmer, http://rafb.net/p/wusNiQ11.html
<Rprp``> Err, dunno. i didnt modified xorg.xonf
<Rprp``> xorg.conf*
<bulmer> thats after the install
<bulmer> you can take a look at it  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<B1ackHawk> so i told alcohol to burn at 4X...and its burning 12X?
<Rprp``> ol.....
<Rprp``> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf takes ages before its opened 0_o
<Rprp``> +- 30 seconds :/
<bulmer> go to the console and edit it there
<timo901> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Rprp``> its openeded now
<Rprp``> but what d i need to change? :p;
<timo901> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dralid> I'm using GRUB to dual boot between Ubuntu and WindowsXP (required for work :( ), Ubuntu expects the time to be set to GMT, and Windows uses local. How can I get them to agree on the time, or adjust automatically on boot?
<bulmer> look for your video card and see what driver it uses
<Rprp``> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200M (RS482)"
<Rprp``> 	Driver		"ati"
<Rprp``> THat one?
<Flannel> Dralid: set your hardware to local time, and there's an option for that in the timezone settings in linux
<Dralid> okay, thanks!
<familia> hi my friends xP
<familia> :D
<familia> :)
<familia> :(
<Rprp``> bulmer, ?
<shadowhywind> anyone around that could help me setup my microphone?
<Flannel> !offtopic | familia
<ubotu> familia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<familia> shadowhywind, you card sound is configured?
<margs> how do i enable dri on intel 915
<margs> i have intel 810 driver installed
<shadowhywind> to my knowledge it is, configured alsa driver,libs, utils and can hear music from amork and other programs
<familia> shadowhywind,  When you install you sound card the phone is configured
<shadowhywind> well thats the thing, everything seams to be working, I have Mic Bypass and Capture *bith lit* and fully on, and i still don't get anything from the mic
<minerale> How can I delete a package and all it's config files as well?
<familia> shadowhywind, sorry my english is worse
<familia> :P
<minerale> (using apt-get )
<familia> apt-remove
<familia> =P
<familia> apt-get remove
<familia> apt-get remove package
<AidanL> Flannel - With a previous Ubuntu Live CD (5.1!) which used to work it failed this time due to some graphical error. Although last time I used it, it did work.
<familia> AidanL, humm
<Flannel> minerale: apt-get remove --purge [package]  will remove config files as well, in synaptic, it's "complete removal"
<familia> AidanL, go in xorg.conf and look the configure
<AidanL> I can't start ubuntu
<familia> AidanL,  no start in console mode?
<AidanL> I am trying to get my 6.1 CD working. It just freezes towards the end of the loading bar after I have clicked Start/Install Ubuntu
<AidanL> I do have a picture if you are interested in seeing what I am on about.
<Flannel> AidanL: try grabbing the Alternate CD, and installing that way.  It doesn't count on a GUI, so it should install fine (remember to still verify the md5, and burn at 4x)
<familia> yes
<leexgx> hmm system monitor is not seeing second cpu
<AidanL> The alternate CD is of Ubunutu 5.1 but an error did occur when trying to start that Live CD...
<AidanL> And the error was to do with a graphic something or other. I can't remember exactly...
<familia> humm you want enter in live cd of ubuntu for access you ubuntu 6.1 in partition for resolve the problem?
<familia> humm you want enter in live cd of ubuntu for access your ubuntu 6.1 in partition for resolve the problem?
<AidanL> Well I just tryed to see if the 5.1 CD would load.
<AidanL> It used to, I install 5.1 via that one a few months ago although ended up having to uninstall Ubuntu as my old wireless adaptor wasn't supported.
<leexgx> AidanL, other option is install 6.06 then do an upgrade to 6.10
<familia> yes
<AidanL> I could do that yeah. I may have a go at that then. See if that works.
<AidanL> I am actually burning another CD so I will see how that goes, if it still does the same then I will download 6.06.
<AidanL> When Flannel said about verifying the MD5 was it via the program stated on the Ubuntu site? If so I have already done that and it is fine.
<bulmer> Rprp: i was out in the kitchen....yes thats the one...ati but I use "nv" on mine for an ati card
<Flannel> AidanL: er, you download the iso, then create a md5 of the iso on your computer, and check it against the one on the website.
<AidanL> Yeah I have done that.
<AidanL> This is what you mean isn't it? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<leexgx> AidanL, do you have the alt  disk ?
<Flannel> AidanL: right, then you know that the iso wasn't corrupted during download
<leexgx> 6.10
<baianinho> its viados
<leexgx> ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso <
<AidanL> No I fo not have the alt disc. All I have is a 6.1 CD. Well two of them.
<AidanL> No I do not have that.
<AidanL> I will try downloading that.
<leexgx> that one will install with out live mode
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<baianinho> I am Brazilian
<peija-kax> text mode installer is better imho...less problems
<BHSPitMonkey> software versions aren't decimals... you can't drop trailing zeros :P
<AidanL> Where abouts can I find the alt download. I was looking at it a minute ago but can't find it lol.
<leexgx> :)
<bsdlogical> BHSPitMonkey, yea, 3 significant figures
<peija-kax> AidanL its there on ubuntus page
<BHSPitMonkey> eww, sig figs
<peija-kax> scroll down
<bsdlogical> yes :)
<AidanL> I found it now:)
<leexgx> ok
<bp0> how do i change the default for the boot menu?
<RazorJack> Hey Guys, using edgy 6.10 with Nvidia Geforce 3 hooked ONLY to svideo cable to my tv, used the tutorials for setting up proprietary nvidia drivers, however I only get screen flicker and a message in Xorg.93.log saying, "The requested configuration of display devices is not supported"
<RazorJack> Any ideas?
<leexgx> i find the 6.05 is alot easy to download then 6.10 is (fancy pop out menus)
<leexgx> 6.06
<BHSPitMonkey> RazorJack, you have nvtv?
<RazorJack> BHSPitMonkey, yup!
<RazorJack> and nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common stuff
<BHSPitMonkey> leexgx, what do you mean by that
<BHSPitMonkey> leexgx, you download them both the same way
<leexgx> nope
<RazorJack> leexgx, I didnt like 6.06, and it never liked me.
<BHSPitMonkey> via bittorrent or ftp
<leexgx> pn the download page its pop outs for 6.10
<leexgx> in
<leexgx> at the 6.06 one its just an big list
<RazorJack> BHSPitMonkey, there another repository for beta nvidia? it gives a 404
<leexgx> thats alot easyer to find an fast mirror
<g0dchild_> is it possible to play 3gp with mplayer?
<RazorJack> (talking about the one listed in ubuntuguide)
<leexgx> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<BHSPitMonkey> leexgx, I only ever use the big list for both.
<Asc> pb0: if you sudo open /boot/grub/*lst in your favorite text editor, you can change the default entry to be booted by making a line that reads 'default [number] '
<BHSPitMonkey> I go to releases.ubuntu.com
<BHSPitMonkey> or cdimage.ubuntu.com
<con-man> if I installed wine from source, how do I remove i
<con-man> t
<drivera90> hm
<Flannel> con-man: delete all the files
<drivera90> i'm playing VisualBoy Advance right
<RazorJack> con-man: rm -rf
<drivera90> to run it i need to type "gvba" in the terminal
<con-man> Flannel: there is not uninstall command
<Asc> bp0*
<drivera90> but if i close the terminal it exits too
<drivera90> how can i run it without the terminal.
<Flannel> con-man: unless wines makefile has a make uninstall or make remove, no.
<leexgx> http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/6.06/ sever is very fast i get 500KB + from that one
<fmachado> Li`lEndian, you need Real codecs.
<ziro01> Hi
<RazorJack> con-man: your better off compiling it to your own package, then installing the package.
<Li`lEndian> oh crap. real codecs spells trouble. fmachado : are there any specific repos to do taht?
<con-man> Flannel: I used this command
<con-man> sudo dpkg -i wine*.deb
<BHSPitMonkey> drivera90, Alt+F2
<con-man> sudo dpkg -i wine*.deb
<Li`lEndian> or do i have to download it from that wretched realone website?
<con-man> sudo apt-get --build source wine
* leexgx Question any way my ubuntu is only showing 1 cpu in system monitor
<con-man> so if I did it that way I can just delete the folder?
<konam> Someone here have installed reconstructor on dapper?
<leexgx> it is an vmware box its running in but i think it did this after an update in ubuntu
<leexgx> updated kernel not SMB turnd on by default ?
<MasterShrek> leexgx its smp* and thats your problem
<MasterShrek> its not enabled in the kernel
<fmachado> Li`lEndian, sorry! Quicktime codecs!!!  ftp://ftp1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20061022.tar.bz2
<fmachado> Li`lEndian, follow this README: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README
<leexgx> MasterShrek, but when i had 6.06 first installed it was listing 2 cpus
<elyon> Could someone help me fix a fatal problem with Ubuntu?
<Li`lEndian> fmachado: thanks.
<MasterShrek> well im not running an ubuntu box right now, but check synaptic if theres any kernels with smp
<MasterShrek> whats up elyon ?
<joeamined> hi everyoe
<joeamined> what are desktop advantages of ubuntu comparing to debian ?
<MasterShrek> ubuntu is a modified version of debian, its much more user-friendly
<e\ectro_> are there instructions for getting nvidia to work properly?  I installed the latest version  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run, but X is giving me an error on the nvidia drivera90 " The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0."
<elyon> MasterShrek - whenever I Logout, the system locks up and the video is really screwed up.
<MasterShrek> what kind of video card elyon ?
<drivera90> ?
<drivera90> e\ectro_, what?
<elyon> MasterShrek - ATI Radeon 9600
<elyon> I had gone through the steps on the Ubuntu website to install the drivers for it, but I suspect that is what caused the problems.
<e\ectro_> drivera90: your name was appended for some reason, sorry
<drivera90> Oh. Fun times.
<MasterShrek> most likely elyon, either that or framebuffer
<elyon> I can't say if the problem existed BEFORE installing the drivers because I had never Logged out before doing that...
<leexgx> MasterShrek, when i first had 6.06 on it was SMB enabled
<MasterShrek> u mean smp right?
<elyon> MasterShrek - so, short of reinstalling Ubuntu, how would I go about fixing that?  Removing the drivers?
<leexgx> smp
<leexgx> heh
<MasterShrek> yea u could try that elyon, not too sure how u would go about doing it though
<MasterShrek> leexgx was there a kernel in the repos for smp?
<elyon> Yeah, I have no clue either.  Any suggestions, though?
<MasterShrek> gimme a minute elyon
<Siv0x> #nvidia
<elyon> Sure thing.  Thanks.
<Siv0x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasterShrek> well u could try installing an older driver, that may help elyon
<elyon> Would that automatically overwrite the newer ones?
<MasterShrek> yea i believe so
<tannerld> does fglrx support direct rendering?
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  looks like it
<MasterShrek> cool, try that out
<MasterShrek> else u could custom compile a kernel, thats always fun to do
<elyon> Hmm... you wouldn't happen to know how I would install the older drivers, would you?  To be honest, I'm definitely not a LInux guru (obviously)... a child of Microsoft so to speak :)
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  just tick it and apply and see what happens ?
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  i am not to bothered if it brakes as its only an vmware box
<MasterShrek> leexgx yes, then on boot choose that kernel from grub
<tannerld> does fglrx support direct rendering?
<element43> tannerld, yes it should.
<MasterShrek> elyon i believe u would install them the same way, but finding them might be another task, i know nvidia has archives of their old drivers, not sure if ati does
<tannerld> element43: so, glxgears should be working?
<elyon> Ugh... too much involved in all that, I think lol  Linux is daunting as it is.
<element43> tannerld, i'd imagine so. I can't say for sure.
<HighLife> I have 2 monitors and I'm trying to get get americas army to only use one, anyone have any ideas on how I could do this?
<WindyCN> can someone please tell me where WINE installs to on a typical ubuntu install?
<HighLife> I'm using nvidia twinview
<MasterShrek> elyon what was the card again?
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  that one was for 2.4 kernel
<violot> HIghLife: How do you get fullscreen to use two!?
<violot> I have everything default as 1, but I want 2 :P
<MasterShrek> ugh leexgx, they didnt have a 2.6?
<HighLife> violot: I have no idea lol
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with setting up my system to use another printer connected to a windows machine?
<violot> Hee hee
<violot> I need that so bad
<elyon> Radeon 9600
<der0b> windycn: dpkg -L wine will tell you where there files are installed to
<HighLife> WindyCN: it installs in your home directory
<violot> HighLife, do you have different sized monitors?
<MasterShrek> pianoboy3333 scrap the windows box and install linux
<MasterShrek> :)
<HighLife> yes
<WindyCN> thanks
<WindyCN> HighLife: i looked there
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  thay do but i find out in an min if it works or not heh
<violot> HighLife, yeah, I get annoyed with that.  I have it too :P
<WindyCN> it ought to be in .wine/etc etc
<pianoboy3333> MasterShrek: smart ass answers belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.....
<WindyCN> but there's no .wine under my home folder
<HighLife> WindyCN: hold ctrl+h
<MasterShrek> heh
<WindyCN> and i checked both synaptic and add/remove
<elyon> Pianoboy - he was joking, dude... calm down.
<WindyCN> and wine is installed
<WindyCN> HighLife: done that already
<MasterShrek> WindyCN there will be after u run wine once
<WindyCN> how do i run wine?
<WindyCN> (noob question i know)
<HighLife> vinecfg
<HighLife> wincfg*
<MasterShrek> elyon:  http://ati.de/support/drivers/linux/radeonprevious-linux.html
<Music_Shuffle> winecfg* btw.
<WindyCN> oh there we go
<WindyCN> thanks
<HighLife> ahhh :P
<leexgx> brb rebooting
<mnoir> WindyCN: synaptic will tell you EXACTLY what files it put where, if you will just let it.
<e\ectro_> are there instructions for getting nvidia to work properly?  I installed the latest version  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run, but X is giving me an error on the nvidia driver " The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0."
<HighLife> violet: Do you know how to fix the problem?
<elyon> MasterShrek - thanks.  Any suggestion on which version to try?  Or just start witht he latest of those and work down the list?
<WindyCN> hmm
<WindyCN> righto
<MasterShrek> thats what i would do i guess
<WindyCN> in any case the folder .wine has appeared now so i'll figure it out as i go i suppose
<WindyCN> thanks guys
<elyon> WindyCN - you need help with Wine?
<WindyCN> expect me back on in 5 mins when i noob up and destroy linux along with half the internet by accident
<pianoboy3333> elyon: I know, I'm only kidding
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with setting up my system to use another printer connected to a windows machine?
<WindyCN> elyon: not per se, i'm only using it for one app and if i run into more problems i'll figure it out there
<MasterShrek> e\ectro_ u shold just have to run ./NVIDIA....   and let the installer modify your xorg.conf
<elyon> WindyCN - okay, well I've used it to run all my old windows games without a problem.  If you need some simple help, let me know ;)
<MasterShrek> what app WindyCN ?
<WindyCN> ventrilo
<MasterShrek> whats that do?
<WindyCN> voice app
<WindyCN> voice comms over the net
<elyon> MasterShrek - its a gamers voice app :)
<WindyCN> stuff like clan voice comms and stuff
<MasterShrek> ic
<wireless_prob> i have a problem with my wireless
<WindyCN> i'd go with TS but my clan insists on vent :(
<HighLife> let me guess ventrilo
<wireless_prob> my adaptor works
<elyon> Yeah, I use TS.. much better from what I've heard, though not as popular.
<wireless_prob> wifi-radar picks up the network across the street, but does not see my wireless network
<wireless_prob> anybody know why that might be?
<HighLife> I prefer vent the sound quality has always been much better to me in vent
<johan_> i need to read a mac .gaffle file
<WindyCN> yeah
<johan_> is there an app to read it or to convert it, it does not need to be edited i just need to see it
<WindyCN> vent sound quality does seem better
<WindyCN> but
<elyon> Hey, MasterShrek - the download from ATI is a .RUN file.  Can't execute it...
<HighLife> yes
<WindyCN> if you set TS's default codec up
<WindyCN> it's comparable
<wireless_prob> if I do a iwlist scan is shows like 10 different sells, most with no essid, on channel 1, plus it shows the network across the street
<HighLife> almost
<HighLife> but there is still a difference
<WindyCN> and incidentally, i get the definite feeling that vent uses up more bandwidth
<konam> a question for any ubuntu-dev here. The stability will be priority in the Feisty release?
<johan_> .graffle
<MasterShrek> elyon do    chmod a+x [file] 
<WindyCN> well...if i remember right, both vent and TS support a variety of clients
<WindyCN> err
<WindyCN> codecs
<MasterShrek> then ./[file]  as root
<HighLife> WindyCN I was actoully planing to setup ventrilo on wine soon
<HighLife> last time I did it I was not able to hear others in the server though
<WindyCN> i did it today cos it's about the only thing i regularly use windows for on my laptop
<WindyCN> games run on my main windows machine
<HighLife> Yes I actoully rent out both types of servers, but I still prefer ventrilo
<WindyCN> and apparently, the wine app DB states that ubuntu runs wine more or less perfectly
<WindyCN> barring minor hitches
<WindyCN> ubuntu is your best shot for it from what it says
<HighLife> Yes, it is
<spiderworm> when i play dvds in ubuntu, the sound is very quiet.... i can increase the master or pcm channels, but that makes everything louder... too loud... is there any way in the mixer that i can increase the dvd audio-in channel seperate of other channels?
<HighLife> I have had most all of the features working at one time or another
<WindyCN> well
<WindyCN> i'll have to see won't i
<WindyCN> anyways thanks for the help guys
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with setting up my system to use another printer connected to a windows machine?
<WindyCN> back in no more than 30 mins when crap starts exploding
<WindyCN> flames start spewing
<WindyCN> and the apocalypse begins
<lane> Does anyone know of a webcam that works with ubuntu server without the gui?
<MasterShrek> pianoboy3333 do u have samba installed?
<tannerld> in fglrxinfo; opengl renderer string is generic; is that right?
<pianoboy3333> MasterShrek: yes, lemme check, what packages would it be? just samba?
<elyon> MasterShrek - how do I run the file as a super user?  I thought it was sudo, but that just tells me the file doesn't exist.
<pianoboy3333> MasterShrek: woa, I didn't have the samba package... but it was working before, weird, ok, thanks
<HighLife> So you guys know how I could get Americas Army working on only one screen with nvidia twinveiw, or even better make it show up in a window?
<MasterShrek> elyon run   su    it will switch you to root, then run the installer
<mnoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<timo902> How do i lose opera in a terminal (i have made it crash )
<timo902> clse*
<timo902> close*
<CATS_CEO> how do i install xchat?
<tannerld> sudo apt-get install xchat
<timo902> sudo apt-get install xchat?
<roniez> sudo apt-get xhcat?
<roniez> ah
<roniez> install forgott that.
<somerville32> !software | CATS_CEO
<ubotu> CATS_CEO: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<TimTurnip> CATS_CEO:  or use the add/remove software app
<Angelus> hi everyone, I just downloaded a program (x roast) and I get a message no root configuration file found or readable. The superuser must start and configure it before using it
<Angelus> can anyone help?
<BrianB04> Good afternoon all.
<timo902> How do you close a crashed application in a terminal ?
<mnoir> Angelus: use sudo to run it as superuser
<timo902> BrianB04:hi
<minerale> Greetings, I have started a vnc server, when I try to start gnome inside I get this error: gnome-session: you're already running a session manager  - previously I have been able to run gnome just fine inside vnc, also I can run gnome just fine if I login twice using gdm - why is that?
<somerville32> timo901, killall or kill
<Magusknight> where would i find drivers for a moniter (nec fe991 crt)
<want2ubunt2> hello all
<dev> most of these docs are for 6.06
<Angelus> how do I get to the program to run it?
<HighLife> Magusknight: You shoud not need drivers
<timo902> so it will be "kill opera'" ?
<Acidictadpole> How can i see SATA drives in ubuntu? Are they just other drives?
<spiderworm> when i play dvds in ubuntu, the sound is very quiet.... i can increase the master or pcm channels, but that makes everything louder... too loud... is there any way in the mixer that i can increase the dvd audio-in channel seperate of other channels?
<HighLife> Magusknight: What do you have for a video card?
<elyon> Grr... can't switch to root?
<Magusknight> i crashs every time i try to change the res
<mnoir> timo - type 'man killall'
<CATS_CEO> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<HighLife> Magusknight you probably need to install your video card drivers
<want2ubunt2> Newb Question: Do any of the releases support AMD x2 processors?
<violot> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<elyon> MasterShrek - "bash: ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run: command not found"  The filename was copy and pasted and I'm in the proper directory...
<Angelus> I have the same problem, I type su root and enter the password and it doesn't accept it
<violot> want2ubunt2, I have one: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<violot> It's working fine
<timo901> ohh seems more easy to reboot
<mnoir> Angelus: have you read the web page that explaiuns how to use sudo?
<Angelus> no
<HighLife> wnat2ubunt2 all of edgy has out of the box svn support
<mnoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<want2ubunt2> Let me rephrase: Do any open source apps support x2 processors?
<johan_> i have a .graffle file and cant open it
<Angelus> but I want to get to the directory where this program is and I don't know what directory, it have been downloaded by Synapic download manager
<HighLife> woops let me rephrase that edgy has out of the box*
<Angelus> thank you
<TimTurnip> Angelus:  make sure that you customize the root password, too. Every time I do a new install of Ubuntu, I have to manually change the password for root; easily done via the user manager.
<elyon> mnoir - I'm having a problem with sudo too.  I'm trying to run a command, but sudo says the command doesn't exist.  I'm in the right directory and copy/pasting the filename...
<TimTurnip> i don't know what it defaults to
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 you me are they multi-threaded?
<want2ubunt2> yes
<mnoir> elyon: what happens when you try the cmd without sudo?
<tannerld> in fglrxinfo; opengl renderer string is generic; is that right?
<HighLife> You know I'm not sure
<deepsa> why does it sucks
<HighLife> I wish mencoder would have it soon though
<mnoir> elyon: you are in the dir where the cmd exists?
<elyon> mnoir - It will run, but then stop and tell me it needs to be run as Super User
<mnoir> hmm
<elyon> mnoir - Yes, in the same dir as the file.
<HighLife> want2ubuntu What are you looking to do?
<mnoir> normally in the dir where the cmd exists, it should be addressed as ./cmd   not just cmd
<koyo001> where can i get help for wireless for laptops
<koyo001> if anyone knows please tell me
<Angelus> where are program stored in the file system?
<elyon> So would I do ./sudo [file] ?  Or sudo ./[file] ?
<fmachado> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mnoir> elyon:  sudo ./cmd
<koyo001> thank you very much
<elyon> That did it, mnoir!  Thanks.
<con-man> when I try to run wine I get this "sudo apt-get --build source wine"
<mnoir> elyon: would you like to know why?
<con-man> wait
<con-man> nm
<want2ubunt2> Next Newb Question: Can 6.10 be installed to a USB HD so that I can dual boot while learning this OS?
<con-man> when I try to run wine I get this bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory"
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  that seemed to work
<elyon> mnoir - Why what?
<MasterShrek> good leexgx
<con-man> I just installed wine from source
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> sorry elyon was afk, hows it goin now?
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  maybe an bug maybe
<mnoir> elyon: due to security concerns, current dir is never on your PATH for exec purposes
<elyon> MasterShrek - still working on it :)
<mnoir> elyon: . is curr dir
<elyon> mnoir - didn't know that.  Good to know and it makes sense.  Thank you.
<con-man> I just installed wine from source
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 its possible, but I have not tried it.
<mnoir> np
<HighLife> I also dual boot, but I just used partition magic and put ubuntu on my hd
<MasterShrek> con-man did u do   sudo make install
<con-man> yes
<con-man> ill do it again
<MasterShrek> do a   whereis wine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-24-163-235-237.kc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<fmachado> want2ubunt2, google for "install ubuntu usb hd". I found SUCCESS - Breezy loaded on external USB @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<con-man> MasterShrek: no go
<Nasie> hallo
<cc77> what about ieee
<HighLife> fmachado how big is it?
<HighLife> what size drive would I need?
<sekondchakra> what's the secret to getting Amarok to play audio CDs?
<sekondchakra> I've configured the device(s), and I can connect...but nothing displays
<cc77> cd playing is not build in linux+kde/gnome?
<fmachado> HighLife, I heard about ppl installing Ubuntu into a 1GB pen drive
<sekondchakra> I can play CDs with other progs...
<sekondchakra> why not Amarok??
<HighLife> ohhh I was wondering if there was a smaller version for say a 256mb drive
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  when doing an upgrade it uses kernel 2.6.17-10-i386 but that one is not SMP enabled but 2.6.17-10-generic is (of you install from an 6.10 disk it uses an 2.6.17-10-generic kernel))
<cc77> sekondchakra, what happens when you try it with amarok?
<sekondchakra> It does everything else really well...even plays stuff off the ipod...
<MasterShrek> interesting
<sekondchakra> cc77 I see nothing in that leftmost window...  ie nothing on the CD is displayed
<sekondchakra> it even says "device successfuly connected... but nothing displays
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  so probley should report that maybe ?
<cc77> sekondchakra, it happens with all cd's?
<sekondchakra> hmmm...ok...  let me try a different one...
<fmachado> want2ubunt2, check this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=367614
<leexgx> MasterShrek,  even after useing the the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel i had to edit the grub.lst to put 2.6.17-10-generic at the start of the boot order
<sekondchakra> "Device successfully connected", but nuthin'...
<leexgx> i had to use sudu geit menu.lst
<cc77> It only happens with amorok? sekondchakra?
<sekondchakra> yeah...so far...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-253-177-165.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<want2ubunt2> HighLife: Have been investigating dual-boot with XP. Most of my hardware should be supported out of the box.
<sekondchakra> I was able to access via Audacious...
<MasterShrek> are the us ubuntu repos just slow or what? it starts off at like 60k/s then drops to 6k then 4 really slow
<sekondchakra> Rhythmbox instantly recognized the CD...
<cc77> but the music plays when you hit the play button. sekondchakra?
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 What is your system?
<sekondchakra> cc77 no...not in Amarok
<want2ubunt2> HighLife: Want to try to install 6.10 to a USB HD so as not to screw up my XP install - wifey would shoot me.
<sekondchakra> cc77 it plays in the others....
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 I have my own pc, becuase I do a lot of that :P
<johan_> how can i read omnigraffle files
<cc77> sekondchakra, check the sound server/mixer in amarok and the internet music database.
<sekondchakra> cc77   keep in mind that Amarok will play OTHER files...I just can't get it to see an audio CD...
<Angelus> how do I get to the file system directories in terminal
<dev> heh
<dev> cd?
<tannerld> in fglrxinfo; opengl renderer string is generic; is that right?
<Angelus> but it doesn't show any directories that i can see
<Angelus> it only shows desktop
<want2ubunt2> HighLife: SYStem. AMDx2 - 3800, 2gigs ram, Nvidia 6800gt, 2 - 60mb seagates, DVD, ZIP, SCSI scanner, Epson r800, hp2600n on network, Dell 20" widescreen
<linux1> hiya ppl just compiled a new kernel and for some reason it wont boot passed script rc.local any idea whats up ppl
<dev> because thats all you ahve in your home directory...
<Angelus> but I need to go to a program direcotry to run it as a SU
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 that should all work :)
<Stormx2> Right. Anyone know how I can mount webdav without using GNOME? GNOME seems to screw it up pretty badly...
<Iceshadow> Hey folks. I'm trying to ditch madwifi-ng for madwifi-old on Edgy due to my card type. No problem, i can take care of that. I removed restricted-modules, etc. However, when I rebuild madwifi as root, i keep getting "/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/net". Any ideas?
<want2ubunt2> There is a driver hack for the HP - not quite 100% - but still usefull. Video resolutions may be a problem thpigh.
<eyalw> hi] 
<Iceshadow> btw, that last part made no sense. I can't write to that folder as root
<Iceshadow> ><
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 my setup is a lot like yours except for the scanner and the hp printer and I just bought a 7600gts and it seems to work great with 2 monitors and full res
<james296> ok, how come every time I start Ubuntu, an error message comes up saying Internal error, failed to initialize HAL! ?
<eyalw> i'm intending on buying a new screen and i just wanna make sure its good and there will be no problems integrating it with ubuntu/linux
<sekondchakra> O
<sekondchakra> I'm going to try it under Kubuntu...see if it makes any diff..
<eyalw> If I'm planning on buying a 22 inch screen. what will be a good max resolution?
<sekondchakra> thanks....
<james296> I JUST re installed it, and didnt add anything to it except this, my Nvidia driver from the Add/Remove applications program, and a custom installer from the unofficial Ubuntu desktop guide
<james296> but that has never caused that to happen
<HighLife> eyalw what video card do you have and what monitor are you planing on buying?
<Iceshadow> does anyone know why after disabling restricted-modules I still can't build libraries to those directories as root?
<eyalw> HighLife: i have a geforce 6600 GT
<ere> hello??
<james296> well?
<VerdRousseau> I have a Realtek chipset and I just downloaded the linux driver for it from their site, how can I install the driver?
<tannerld> in fglrxinfo; opengl renderer string is generic; is that right?
<want2ubunt2> HighLife: wow, that is very kool. I want to keep my current hardware setup. Don't want vista. Tired of throwing money at this hobby!
<eyalw> HighLife: and, i'm still not sure about what screen i sould buy
<DBO> tannerld, your fglrx drivers are fine
<ademan> can one make a software repository out of a normal http host?
<ademan> with the phoenix repository builder?
<eyalw> HighLife: i'm considering buying: Samsung 225BW . can u check it out for me, and tell me whether it has good specs?
<HighLife> eyalw do you know the max resolutions of the monitors you are planning on buying?
<eyalw> HighLife: yes
<tonyyarusso> ademan: I don't know phoenix, but I know the answer is yes, and I do know of a tool called Falcon (from Seveas)
<HighLife> Samsung makes very nice monitors
<Montag_> hi
<ademan> tonyyarusso: yeah falcon was definitely what i meant
<tannerld> DBO: but glxgears or any 3d games are not
<Montag_> does somebody know a place where i can get about a gig webspace for downloads?
<tonyyarusso> ademan: Then yep.  Check its docs for details.
<eyalw> HighLife: 22" , 1680x1050, 1:700
<juangaleon> hola
<DBO> tannerld, does glxgears give any helpful errors?] 
<juangaleon> alguien que me pueda ayudar a instalar yahoo messenger
<Montag_> legal downloads ;)
<tannerld> DBO: just high fps
<runtime> hey pplz
<runtime> I'm using an old Ubuntu 5 I think live CD
<ademan> tonyyarusso: to the best of my knowlege cube, and a lot of the other quake based open source games aren't in any repository correct?
<runtime> can I test out XGL with this?
<HighLife> eyalw a friend of mine has the 6600gt and it will do pretty high resolutions
<tonyyarusso> ademan: No idea (not a gamer)
<HighLife> I would run it at 1680 x 1050 :)
<DBO> tannerld, what?
<eyalw> HighLife: is 1680x1050 considered high? i'm kinda in the dark about these things...
<want2ubunt2> eyalw: Check out the Dell (yes, Dell) widescreens. Same lcd panel as the Macs and a lot cheaper. I luv mine.
<runtime> can I use XGL while using a LiveCD?
<HighLife> That card will do 2048 x 1536
<ademan> tonyyarusso: i figure at least someone might enjoy being able to have a games repository, also i know that enemy territory and true combat: elite won't ever be in the ubuntu repos cause they're closed source
<tannerld> DBO: it prints nothing out, but the window where the gears should be, is a block image of the background
<ademan> runtime: what video card do you have?
<runtime> ATI 128 MB x300 se
<HighLife> want2ubunt2 is right about the dells they are very nice too and CHEAP
<runtime> 3.4 ghz processor
<runtime> 1.5 GB ram
<ademan> runtime: hrm, yeah so you'd have to get Xgl not a newer version of Xorg, gimme a second, sabayonlinux had a livecd distro that had compiz and Xgl on it a while back, lemme see if they've got one with beryl+Xgl
<Montag_> Does somebody know a webspace with one gigabyte webspace for free?
<DBO> tannerld, looking at your glxinfo there is no reason I can think of why that would be...
<DBO> tannerld, are you trying to run xgl by chance?
<tannerld> DBO: not yet
<runtime> ademan: So I cant test it out right now with what I have?
<eyalw> want2ubunt2: I like Macs quality screens, u say Dell are the same?
<ademan> runtime: http://www.linuxtracker.org/download.php?id=2930&name=SabayonLinux-x86-3.0e.miniEdition.torrent
<ademan> it actually supports both Xgl AND AIGLX, so you'd be able to use it
<runtime> ademan: yea but is there any way to use it right now? w/ ubuntu 5
<ademan> if you want an http download i got that link from: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1410   but i highly reccomend using the torrent
<ademan> runtime: Xgl? yeah, i'm pretty sure, lemme google
<ademan> but i honestly don't think that beryl, Xgl or anything like that is really worth more than testing at the moment
<runtime> i just want to check out the graphics
<runtime> ademan: cuz whats the point of dl a livecd just for testing, I might as well do a perm install
<DBO> tannerld, well Im stumped then
<Ferret> CarlFK: Thanks for the inspiration earlier, tracked down the problem with the 180 second udev-related pause. n.n
<userundefine> I don't really know why people say compiz/beryl isn't for more than testing.  It's stable enough for desktop use for general stuff
<want2ubunt2> eyalw: Yep, same lcd, different electronics and package. I run 1680x1050 in XP.
<ademan> runtime: well i think you'll decide to only try it out, i have it permanently on my computer, and i honestly only use it to show off to my friends, then i turn it off for normal use
<tannerld> DBO: hmm. well, thanks anyway
<ademan> userundefine: mostly cause NVIDIA people with xorg 7.1 have the black window bug
<LinTux> how do I install samba server to enable my machine to see the other xp machine in terminal?
<nmillar> where is the best support page for newbie to get wifi running
<ademan> nmillar: edgy?
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | nmillar
<ubotu> nmillar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nmillar> xubuntu latest
<userundefine> ademan, I've vaguely heard of it but haven't experienced it.  I've got nvidia and the latest xorg in Edgy repos
<runtime> ademan: is it really bad for performance?
<ademan> runtime: naw, it's actually suprisingly good
<ademan> brb
<HighLife> userundefine: it really depends on what card you have, I know that with my old integrated I had a lot of problems and black screens
<nmillar> ta guys - off to give it a go
<Mixx`> !wifi | mixx
<ubotu> mixx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<userundefine> HighLife, I suppose so.  I've got a laptop with ati that I haven't tried it on yet
<Mixx`> !mythweb
<ubotu> mythweb: Web interface add-on module for MythTV. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.6ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 577 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<HighLife> What ati?
<nmillar> /exit
<HighLife> I would suggest at least a x1400
<Solarion> anyone know why my synaptics touchpad disengages when I have a second user going, and re-engages when they log out?
<Solarion> also, why single-click sometimes double-clicks and no clicks soemtimes single-click
<LinTux> what is the command to install samba server in terminal
<LameBMX> any recommendations for water effects ... seems ungrab wave is like to crash beryl now .. :/
<runtime> ademan: then why dont you leave it on?
<LinTux> what is the best chat program and server to use to contact linux users
<violot> here on IRC
<violot> I think
<violot> at least
<Solarion> irc generally
<Solarion> trick is to find a channel that's not as noisy as here
<violot> #ubuntuforums for chat
<violot> Good for chatting with Linux users, as you said you wanted
<violot> It is more informal than here
<violot> And less busy
<eyalw> what about Dell 2007WFP?
<LinTux> what is more popular on Linux, MSN, Jabber etc, what would use recommend for live messenging
<WindyCN> well...as promised i came back with more problems
<violot> LinTux, IRC is most popular ;P
<WindyCN> can anyone tell me how to make a shortcut with alacarte that can run multiple terminal commands?
<LinTux> violet, cheers Happy New Year
<violot> gnome-terminal -e "foo; foo"
<Riyonuk> If Im about to do a clean install of ubuntu, which version would one suggest and why?
<WindyCN> thanks violot
<violot> No problem
<runtime> ademan: so...any way I can try it out right now?
<violot> LinTux, you too :)
<WindyCN> violot: could I PM you? I need to clarify how that works and i don't want to clutter the channel
<violot> Sure.
<violot> Go ahead
<WindyCN> thanks
<Beta> Whats the Ubuntu website about?
<HighLife> eyalw: I like that monitor :)
<LameBMX> ubuntu
<runtime> ademan: btw this is the first time in a while I've used ubuntu and it blows away the speed of windows...I have like fifty things going on and it doesnt lag like windows
<LinTux> best command to install samba in terminal
<Beta> Whats ubuntu?
<fraudster> (@N 4nYB0dY T37L mE, c4n YOU R34d WHA7 1 @M 7Yp1NG? :P
<LameBMX> linux distro
<MasterShrek> i can fraudster
<MasterShrek> ;P
<LameBMX> unfortunately fraudster
<fraudster> MasterShrek, hehe
<fraudster> I just wanted to see, umm... leet seems kinda werid
<fraudster> almost funny
<WindyCN> ok...no PMs for non registered users
<WindyCN> bah
<LameBMX> yea it is ...
<WindyCN> violot: what does the -e switch do?
<fraudster> you can change whole webpages into l33t http://www.sp34k1337.com/
<LameBMX> WindyCN, it runs the command
<eyalw> but its which is better? Dell 2007WFP or Samsung 225BW ?
<violot> WindyCN, it executes a command
<WindyCN> oh i see
<LinTux> best WYSIWYG program for HTML in Linux?
<violot> WindyCN, "foo; foobar" runs foo then foobar
<WindyCN> is there a switch to hide the terminal window?
<con-man> I just installed wine from source
<con-man> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<violot> WindyCN, Then why did you want to run it in the terminal? :P
<WindyCN> well
<WindyCN> basically
<eyalw> samsung's screen is larger, it is 22" > 20.1"
<violot> WindyCN, like minimize it?
<WindyCN> i need it to run vent through wine
<Riyonuk> Can someone explain what distros are? Is it just programs that are bundled with it?
<WindyCN> so perhaps there's another way of doing it
<Shucknet> anyone here use ubuntu as a mail server?
<WindyCN> but then i'm not aware of such finer details
<LameBMX> use a run box WindyCN
<Shucknet> and if so, what configuration do you recommend?  I'm migrating from a Suse 6.0 sendmail configuration
<WindyCN> run box?
<runtime> anyone know how I can use XGL with this ubuntu 5 livecd?
<LameBMX> or just wait until the program is done doing what its doing
<WindyCN> well
<WindyCN> because it runs in WINE
<WindyCN> if you close the terminal it closes vent
<LameBMX> ahhhhh
<Aranel> Hey, I'm thinking of buying a MacBook sometime in the future and putting Ubuntu on it. But I'm sort of confused as to the whole EFI thing... Will I still be able to use WINE, the w32 codecs, and other stuff that only runs on x86 machines? And if so, do I have to do anything special to make it work?
<LameBMX> Aranel, they arent all pentuim based now
<Aranel> How do you mean?
<fraudster> how about now?
<fraudster> |=0r 60|) $0 |_0\/3|) 7|-|3 \^/0r|_|), 7|-|@7 |-|3 9@\/3 |-|1$ 0|\||_y b390773|\| $0|\|, 7|-|@7 \^/|-|0$03\/3r b3|_13\/37|-| 1|\| |-|1|\/| $|-|0u|_|) |\|07 |>3r1$|-|, bu7 |-|@\/3 3\/3r|_@$71|\|9 |_1|=3.
<fraudster> MasterShrek, :P
<fraudster> LameBMX, :P
<LameBMX> mac is using pentiums now .. i dont know if its all of them or just certian models
<fraudster> that is some serious nonsense :)
<amoore> they all do now
<Aranel> Yeah, I know. I'd be using the i686 version of Ubuntu.
<LameBMX> Aranel, i dont know but im more than willing to bet it would work just fine
<hendrickvp> hey, I'm having some problems install an image toolkit like imagick, or GD2.
<amoore> its a good move for mac
<Aranel> Okay, thanks
<fraudster> how about it anyone?
<Aranel> I just wasn't sure about the fact that it uses an EFI instead of a BIOS
<HighLife> WindyCN: Did you get vent working for you, with outbound AND inbound?
<WindyCN> yes
<hendrickvp> does anyone here know something about these services
<WindyCN> a bit fiddly with the sound and i swear it's a bit laggier
<WindyCN> but otherwise working fine
<Riyonuk> fraudster, wtf, the bottom line is like "IN HIM SHOULD NOT ...hmm
<HighLife> haha well I'm gonna try and install it agian
<WindyCN> violot: it doesn't allow me to send PMs since i'm not a registered user
<phr34ck> hey, I have a hdd that uses NTFS, how can I format it so I can use it in Ubuntu ?
<runtime> anyone..
<phr34ck> I'm in serious need of that. /
<Rprp> Happy new year everybody o/
<amoore> gparted
<userundefine> phr34ck, use gparted
<seanj> happy new year, Rprp
<WindyCN> phr34ck: try using partition magic to make a new partition
<violot> WindyCN, register :P
<Rprp> rt :>
<WindyCN> and then setting it up on there
<Rprp> ty:.
<violot> WindyCN, No email addy even needed :P
<WindyCN> hmm
<amoore> you will lose the data on it
<ademan> sorry runtime, so what version of ubuntu are you running?
<phr34ck> userundefine,  I already tried to use gparted but the format is disabled.
<phr34ck> I don't know why
<WindyCN> ah
<WindyCN> that's better
<hendrickvp> can some one help me with an imagick install?
<rkvirani> hey all whats a good gnome-based program for viewing pictures as a slideshow?
<phr34ck> it says that hdd is readonly.
<fraudster> Riyonuk, it is a verus from the Bible
<fraudster> Riyonuk, the first couple of lines
<rkvirani> hendrickvp, what is the problem?
<ademan> hendrickvp: yeah what's wrong?
<Mahmoud85> phr34ck : delete the partition using gparted first then format
<hendrickvp> I have downloaded the tar, but where do I put it in the system to install?
<HighLife> phr34ck: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+with
<ademan> hendrickvp: it should be in the repositories
<rkvirani> hendrickvp, apt has a package
<rkvirani> use that
<phr34ck> Mahmoud85, how to do so? ALL options are disabled when I try to edit it with gparted.
<rkvirani> apt-get install imagemagick I believe
<ademan> hendrickvp: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
* rkvirani used it the other day when he installed coppermine
<Mahmoud85> phr34ck : unmount first
<ademan> or use synaptic, either one, there's no need for using tarballs 99% of the time in ubuntu
<rkvirani> so seriously, good program for viewing images as a slideshow?
<hendrickvp> wow, you guys are awesome, why do they in the forums say to go through all these other hoops?
<phr34ck> Mahmoud85,  I see, I will try to do so.
<rkvirani> kind of like what mac osx preview
<ademan> rkvirani: as a slideshow i don't know, like an automated one?  because the eye of gnome lets you hit left and right to view different files
<rkvirani> ademan, hrm eye of gnome eh
<ademan> rkvirani: it might not be what you want
<ademan> but if you double click on any image file and hit left and right on the keyboard it will cycle through all of the image files in a folder
<phr34ck> man, what's wrong with SUDO ??? This is the second I get the same error: Timespan something !
<rkvirani> its not installed by default
<ademan> rkvirani: are you using kubuntu?
<eyalw> HighLife: is the response time (ms) is a really importent factor of the decision?
<bcl> anyone had any trouble getting dvd-menu to work right? Looks like the composite tool from ImageMagick is broken.
<ademan> phr34ck: haven't heard of it, try googling the exact error message
<HighLife> eyalw: are you a gamer?
<rkvirani> ademan, nope ubuntu 6.10
<eyalw> no, buy i am affond of beryl
<eyalw> *but
<HighLife> then no it wont be
<eyalw> HighLife: no, but i am affond of beryl
<phr34ck> What does "Round to cylinder" mean in the gparted?
<ademan> rkvirani: well double clicking on any image should bring up an image preview ( i thought it was called eye of gnome but maybe not)
<HighLife> eyalw: by the way what are the responce times on the monitors your looking at?
<ademan> phr34ck: your hard drive at the lowest levels is divideded up into sectors, heads and cylinders
<hendrickvp> ademan: so now that I have run sudo apt-get install imagemagick, I have an installed and working image toolkit, correct?
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ademan> hendrickvp: yep :-), provided no errors, but i wouldn't expect any
<phr34ck> ademan, and what's the point in checking that option? does it benefit me in anything ?
<hendrickvp> yeah, it's not windows... :D
<hendrickvp> tnx
<ademan> phr34ck: i think part of it may be performance on some hard drives but i can't be sure
<ademan> also, if you're not too fond of the command line go to system->administration->synaptic package manager  it will list ALL of the available packages and you can browse them and install them with one or two clicks
<phr34ck> ademan, okay, thanks,
<SpacePuppy> phr34ck:  you need to consider the size of a bit and a bite.. round to a multiple of FF is always a spacesaving idea.
<ademan> (to hendrickvp)
<SpacePuppy> bite.. lol .. byte.
<ademan> SpacePuppy: hungry are you?
<ademan> :-)
<SpacePuppy> thirsty actually..
<rkvirani> got it thanx
<rkvirani> its called "Image Viewer"
<ademan> ah, my bad :-/   but glad you got it, was it what you wanted?
<ccidral> are there video codecs available for 64 bit?
<SpacePuppy> ccidral: don't the regular ones work?
<ademan> ccidral: don't believe so unfortunately
<crimsun> yes, but not the w32codecs you may be thinking of
<phr34ck> What's the command to mount an already plugged external HDD ?
<ccidral> SpacePuppy: you mean the 32 bit ones?
<SpacePuppy> lol
<bjames> phr34ck - have you tried the man page?
<phr34ck> bjames, no I havn't.
<ccidral> crimsun: can I get the codecs via apt-get?
<phr34ck> what should I write? man mount ?
<bjames> yeah
<bjames> I think the format is something like:    mount <options> source dest
<crimsun> ccidral, which ones? You can get ones for gst and xine, yes
<ccidral> right, thanks
<bjames> has anyone had experience with SATA drives in Linux?
<bjames> I'm thinking of building a fileserver and the only info I can find (quickly) was that Linux doesn't support many SATA chipsets
<tannerld> can anyone help me and figure out why glxgears is not working along with any 3d games/
<bjames> tannerld: have you got the right drivers for your graphics card?
<ccidral> I don't know anything about codecs. I would like to simply watch some movie files like WMV, AVI, etc. through Totem or something like
<ccidral> in my ubuntu 64 bit
<bjames> ccidral: best thing to do is install VLC media player
<ccidral> bjames: thanks, I'm gonna install it right now
<bjames> ccidral: I think there are issues with codec support in 64 bit system, but VLC (videolan) has built-in support for loads of codecs - DVD, WMA, XVid, etc
<tannerld> bjames: yeah, dad set that up after many hectice hours
<phr34ck> Okay, I did something wrong .. now I can't even read from the hdd.
<bjames> ccidral: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-* mozilla-plugin-vlc
<e\ectro_> are there instructions for getting nvidia to work properly?  I installed the latest version  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run, but X is giving me an error on the nvidia driver " The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0."
<ccidral> bjames: oh thanks!
<phr34ck> how can I unlock it? There is a lock icon next to my external, when I open gparted
<bjames> that'll get you the vlc player and the firefox plugins
<bjames> it even does Quicktime embedded stuff on webpages!
<ccidral> nice
<violot> Ooh! Vlc plugins!? :)
* violot throws away the MPlayer plugins :P
<TimTurnip> e\ectro_: this page was helpful for me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325061&highlight=640x480
<crimsun> edgy's vlc mozilla plugin is broken, known issue.
<violot> Oh, nevermind then ;)
<bjames> VLC is my favourite cross-platform media player - it plays pretty much EVERY codec under the sun and it's available on most/all platforms and as source
<bjames> sweet
<checkmate> i like Xine a bit more than VLC
<ccidral> :-O that's wonderful
<checkmate> and Xine gave me less codec problems overall than the other players
<bjames> e\ectro: WRT getting NVidia drivers to work - have you tried the howto on the website?
<e\ectro_> bjames: yeah, no luck in ubuntu
<tannerld> can anyone help me and figure out why glxgears is not working along with any 3d games on my ati and fglrx?
<e\ectro_> opensuse is working fine
<e\ectro_> bjames: I have a dual boot
<bruenig> novell
<e\ectro_> bjames: I know its not the card
<bjames> tannerld: try reinstalling the drivers
<bjames> tannerld: latest version of course
<TimTurnip> e\ectro_: i had a bitch of a time. i went through 45 minutes of google results before i finally found all the pieces
<bruenig> the computer gods are probably mad at you for your use of opensuse
<tannerld> bjames: i think i've done that 100 times with dad trying to figure it out
<joink> hi i got some problems
<joink> that i dont understand
<bruenig> joink, and those are...
<joink> am trying to install anythin and a message apears can i paste it?
<TimTurnip> bruenig: have you spent much time with suse?
* bruenig not big fans of novell's move
<bjames> tannerld: the ubuntu howto worked for me last time I tried
<bruenig> fan*
<bruenig> !pate | joink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tannerld> bjames: which would that be?
<bruenig> !paste | joink
<ubotu> joink: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enverex> Is there any way to install Ubuntu from inside another Linux environment?
<TimTurnip> i used suse a few years ago, and loved the KDE implementation. i wonder how suse stacks up next to kubuntu.
<bruenig> novel - deal with the devil, kubuntu - no deal with the devil, kubuntu wins
#ubuntu 2007-12-24
<wy> There are 5 security updates notified. Would they change the kernel a lot? I don't want to recompile my graphics driver again
<Creed> vishal, I didnt do anything, its the default behavior. I use vmware workstation, but from my testdrive of server it also shows the real cpu.
<Slart> zkjellberg: put these on pastebin "ifconfig" "route" "cat /etc/network/interfaces" "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Slart> !paste | zkjellberg
<ubotu> zkjellberg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vishal> Creed: thanks man, will experiment 2moro i gtg
<vishal> thanks for the help guys
<vishal> cua
<vishal> cya
<Slart> bye
 * Creed dances around some more because his sound works again :D
<unagi> how can i disable ctrl alt del as a way to shutdown
<zkjellberg> Slart: Do you want taht when I give myself the static ip, or by default without it?
<Pelo> jose, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<RandyboY> I have a SB Live sound card. When i have it in a xubuntu machine it works perfectly, but when i change it to the ubuntu machine it will not work. Any known problem? I dont have any internal sound card. Ive tried googling and tried some of the suggestions, but no luck. In lshw it comes up twice(i only have one card) one with "product: SB Live! EMU10k1" and one with "product: SB Live! Game Port". The first one under *-multimedia and second un
<speps> how can i use krita color mixer???PLEASE HELP
<saxartist> speps: install it
<saxartist> then run it
<speps> saxartist: ... i can't find this function...
<jose> pelo, do you think this may be a driver problem?
<Pelo> jose, possibly
<saxartist> speps: go to add/remove software
<saxartist> install it
<saxartist> !krita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> jose, what is your video card and what dirver are you using ?
<saxartist> oh
<saxartist> okay
<LjL> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 3060 kB, installed size 9476 kB
<jose> pelo, i am unsure let me open a term
<speps> saxartist: ...i have just installed krita ... but i can't find the function for color mixing ... where is it???
<LjL> !terminal > jose    (jose, see the private message from Ubotu)
<saxartist> Use the color selector you mean?
<Pelo> saxartist,  we appreciate that you are trying to help but please try to be a little more consice and make sure you have accurate info
<Pelo> LjL,  go back to sleep
<saxartist> I'm sorry
<saxartist> I misunderstood his question
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > saxartist
<jose> LjL, no private message allowed, sorry
<Pelo> everyone is beating up on saxartist  apparently
<gaston_arg3> hola a todos
<seekerX5> how do I reinstall ubuntu onto a previous ubuntu partition?  I have the cd (7.10)
<speps> saxartist: ... there is a function called color mixer ... i can't find it... it helps to mix colors like oil ... never heard before?
<gaston_arg3> alguien habla español?
<seekerX5> I am having problems with the selection of partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > gaston_arg3
<Pelo> seekerX5, just put it in and ping to taht partiton
<Slart> zkjellberg: preferably both =)
<saxartist> speps:  I'm installing krita right now, I'll help you find it. :)
<HardDisk> !es | gaston_arg3
<jose>  pelo, VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ubotu> gaston_arg3: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gaston_arg3> ah, gracias (Y)
<atarinox_> After a fresh install of ubuntu (dapper drake), is there anything I should do to get my system in working order? Any critical updates I should have, or programs I should install?
<Pelo> seekerX5, use gparted to clear the current ubuntu partiton and intall on that one using the guided method, but you'll lose all your data in the /home folder
<gaston_arg3>  ;)
<jose> I assume I am running the default driver
<seekerX5> how do I use gparted - through terminal folder?  I don't mind losing what I had
<ketrox> hi does anyone the name of the package i need to install to have the inb command in the shell
<Pelo> jose, try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, see if you have the correct driver selected, when in doudt use the default answers provided
<wols_> seekerX5: gparted is a gtk program
<seekerX5> pelo:  i tried gparted from terminal and it tells me only root can run it (from the live cd)
<Pelo> seekerX5, from the live cd,  in the admin menu, gnome partition editor
<Jack_Sparrow> atarinox_: You could have saved some dl time by burning /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd.... or using aptoncd...   you might want to do that for future use..
<Pelo> seekerX5, sudo gparted then
<saxartist> speps: could you be thinking of the filter brush?
<seekerX5> ah thanks, gparted starts up
<RedHeron> Jack_Sparrow, I usually wipe those out... who needs saved time? ;-)
<jose> pelo, will do. thanks, brb.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: would that be gksuo?
<Pelo> jose,  no promisses
<simmerz> has anyone managed to get the latest fglrx drivers to give correct display resolutions? 8.44.3 - I have a laptop with a 1680x1050 screen and I can't get more than 800x600 out of it. :(
<seekerX5> so, now that I have gparted up, do I simply say "delete partition"?
<saxartist> speps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5PYmkk1NyA
<speps> saxartist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyLPZDVdQiQ ... look
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  you are correct ,but this is the live cd,  he's not gona break anything
<seekerX5> (and highlight the previous install)
<saxartist> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> RedHeron: If nothing else it save bandwidth on the ubuntu servers
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Hi... to you too...
<RedHeron> Jack_Sparrow: Bah. Bandwidth. Nobody really needs that stuff. What did bandwidth ever do for the environment? ;-)
<speps> saxartist: ....can you use it???
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  you don't need to suck up to me anymore,  I no longuer have ops
<nickrud> rflol
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Still friends...
<bjorn_> The usb ports on my lenovo T61 aren't working in gutsy. Can't access exernal hardrives and lsusb  don't return a thing. dmes outputs: [ 1419.836000] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<saxartist> speps: If I'm not mistaken, that seems to be in the CVS version.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Now we can gang up on nickrud
<nickrud> heh. I got seniority, if no pull
<speps> saxartist: ...so .... nothing to do
 * Pelo looks at nickrud in a evil way 
<saxartist> speps: considering that it's OSS, you can probably get the CVS
<jose> is there a reccomanded amount of memory to alot to a graphics card?
<bluedaisy> hey
<WGGMk> Does anyone have any experience with Hamachi VPN and Iptables/Gateways for Hamachi?
<Pelo> jose,  use the amount already allocated to the video card in your bios
<Pelo> jose,  assuming this is an onboard card, if not the amount of the memory on the card
<jose> pelo, how do I check that?
<Pelo> jose, check the computers manual
<Pelo> jose, or check in the bios by pressing the del key when you boot
<nickrud> jose, generally you don't need to specify the memory amount, X will automatically set it.
<seekerX5> With Gparted, I deleted previous ubuntu partition.  How do I delete the linux-swap too so I can have one group of free space to reinstall ubuntu
<bluedaisy> i d/led ubuntu and its too big for a CD and my DVD burner is broke. how can i set it up on a second drive?
<Pelo> nickrud,  I beleive he's selecting the videocard manualy
<seekerX5> nevermind above, I think I got it
<Dr_willis> seekerX5,  just selexct the partition and delete it? :)
<jose> pelo, thx
<seekerX5> Dr_Willis:  yeah that worked :).  But when I did it the first time there was no delete, until I restarted the gparted application :)
<saxartist> bluedaisy: Easiest thing to do would be download the CD version (not the DVD distribution) or order the DVD
<WGGMk> I need some help with setting firewall rules for Hamachi using iptables
<bqmassey> i let the update manager do it's thing.. it told me to restart.. i did.. and now Ubuntu won't boot ...  after i select ubuntu in the boot loader, it says "File Not Found"
<Pelo> jose, but nickrud is correct you should have used the automaticaly dectect the video card option whne you started
<bjorn_> Need help mounting my external harddrive. dmes outputs: device not accepting address 3, error -110. Any suggestions?
<bluedaisy> does the iso need installed from a CD?
<Pelo> bjorn_, usb hdd ?
<bjorn_> Pelo  yup
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: It's not too big for a 700MB CD, which is the standard...
<Highlife> I have problems with random disconnects and my card is slow to reconnect and sometimes freezes up my system.  Can anyone help me with this? I have a intel 3945.
<Pelo> bjorn_, usb drives should mount automaticaly to the desktop ,
<bluedaisy> its 712 MB
<zkjellberg> Question: I'm having issues with getting a static ip. Here is my pastebin when I attempt a static ip. http://pastebin.com/d1856af52
<Pelo> Highlife, we are talking wireless internet card here ?
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: Don't burn it as if it were a normal file.
<Highlife> Pelo: yes
<bluedaisy> i tried to burn as iso
<Pelo> Highlife, you should mention that in the question
<Pelo> bluedaisy, what is this an iso of ?
<bqmassey> i let the update manager do it's thing.. it told me to restart.. i did.. and now Ubuntu won't boot ...  after i select ubuntu in the boot loader, it says "File Not Found"
<marc_> hello
<bjorn_> Pelo  I know. This is a new Lenovo T61. I can't even manually mount
<Highlife> srry
<Milotin> !wine
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: What did it say, then?
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Pelo> bjorn_, did you try the hdd on another computer ?
<bluedaisy> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<|thunder> hey all, what's so great about pulse audio ?
<jose> pelo, no luck. white boxes still appear at top of panel...
<marc_> I need help installing the madwifi drivers for my atheros wireless
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: How are your partitions set up? Do you have a separate /boot partition, or did you use the default?
<bjorn_> Pelo  Yes it works on my ols HP
<bjorn_> Pelo  also running ubuntu gutsy
<marc_> i've already downloaded them and extracted them to my desktop but don't know what to do next
<Pelo> bluedaisy, how are you trying to burn it , ? you need an option in the menus for "burn a cd image" or similar ,not make an iso
<bluedaisy> please pardon. i saw linix for the first time yesterday. i reied DSL. im very new to this
<bqmassey> Fujitsu:  P1: Swap, P2: Ubuntu, P3: NTFS, P4: EXT3 for file storage
<Pelo> bjorn_, do other usb storage devices work on the lenovo, like mp3 player or camera ?
<matrix> hi,everyone
<jose> thanks for the help
<jose> ciao
<seanh> I have a wav file that contains 1 minute of white noise. I want to create an mp3 file of say two hours of whitenoise, by looping this one minute many times. Is there an easy way to do this? With lame perhaps?
<zkjellberg> Question: I'm having issues with getting a static ip. Here is my pastebin when I attempt a static ip. http://pastebin.com/d1856af52
<bjorn_> Pelo   No
<bluedaisy> ok ill try. thank you
<bqmassey> Fujitsu: the fourth partition mounts at /home
<erUSUL> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: OK. At the boot menu, if you select the default entry and hit `e', you should see a number of file paths. They should start with /boot. Do they?
<marc_> anybody know how to install madwifi drivers?
<matrix> i wanna ask a question,how many times can MBR be re-written before it could be damaged?
<[gquit]bombadil> so uh
<[gquit]bombadil> my background disappeared
<bqmassey> Fujitsu: don't know, i reboot and find out
<Fujitsu> matrix: As many as you want.
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: Thanks.
<[gquit]bombadil> how do i get my background back?
<bqmassey> brb
<Pelo> bjorn_, i'm thinking this might be a problem with the computer itself, check in thebios to make sure the usb ports are enabled, or check your warranty
<mnemonica> Boo. Mmmk. I'm using Wicd to attempt to connect to a network with a hidden SSID. I've tried putting the network name in the "Hidden Network" area...  But no luck. Anyone care to help me out?
<Pelo> [gquit]bombadil, just right click the destkop
<matrix> Fujitsu: not really,i mean if it is damaged ,does that mean that the disk is unusable,either?
<[gquit]bombadil> Pelo: nothing comes up
<mnemonica> I hit "connect" and it freezes for a moment, and then does nothing... Brings me back to the main manager screen.
<zkjellberg> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot my static ip?
<[gquit]bombadil> all the icons i had on my desktop are gone
<bjorn_> Pelo  I've seen it as an issue on some pages on the web. No solutions though. And never any explanation that I could understand.
<Fujitsu> matrix: The MBR is a normal part of the disk. It has unlimited write-cycles.
<runelind> is anyone able to play back 720p mkv files on their systems?  It is choking hard on a 1.5ghz athlon box, so I was just wondering what you guys use that plays them back ok
<Pelo> [gquit]bombadil, do you have anyting left on your desktop ?
<Slart> zkjellberg: was that pastebin the working one?
<Slart> zkjellberg: or.. sorry.. the one where you used dhcp?
<zkjellberg> slart: No, thats with the static ip.
<Pelo> bjorn_, were those lenovo related or linux related ?
<matrix> SO what you mean is that MBR cannot be easily damaged?
<mnemonica> anyone?
<matrix> Fujitsu: SO what you mean is that MBR cannot be easily damaged?
<[gquit]bombadil> Pelo: no its black, when i tried to start emerald, it gets an error
<Pelo> mnemonica, when you donT' get an answer repeat the question,  this is a busy channel
<Fujitsu> matrix: It can be easily fixed.
<Slart> zkjellberg: you've tried adding the default gateway with the route command I suppose?
<Pelo>  [gquit]bombadil sound compiz related, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<bjorn_> Pelo Lenovo. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-537544.html
<[gquit]bombadil> Pelo: okay thanks
<zzxc> Is there a way to copy installed packages from one debian/ubuntu machine to another?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > zzxc
<Pelo> bjorn_, let me have a look but no promises
<zkjellberg> slart: No, I'm using this static ip from the network connections window.
<Fujitsu> zzxc: You could see if they're still in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<bjorn_> Pelo  Thanx for your efforts :)
<Slart> zkjellberg: 69.141.214.134, 69.141.214.1  you don't know which one of these is the correct one?
<mnemonica> Pelo: Alright... Sorry. Using "wicd" to attempt to connect to a network whose SSID is hidden. I tried using the "hidden network" button, but I put the SSID in and hit connect and it doesn't do anything. Not even a prompt for the WEP key.
<matrix> Fujitsu: would you mind help me fix windows' MBR and boot partition on c:\?
<zzxc> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zkjellberg> slart: my router gives me Default gateway: 69.141.214.1
<zkjellberg> slart: that gives me an ip but no internet
<Pelo> mnemonica, I can'T help with that sorry, ask again periodicaly
<Slart> zkjellberg: what is the ip of the router?
<zkjellberg> slart: 192.168.1.1
<mnemonica> Pelo: Alright... Thanks anyway.
<Slart> zkjellberg: put that as the default gateway
<barfoo365> im trying to install aircrack using sudo apt-get install aircrack but i keep getting a message saying its not found
<Kragnerac> PS3 vs PS2
<Jack_Sparrow> !find aircrack
<ubotu> Found: aircrack, aircrack-ng
<zkjellberg> slart: Wow! I cain't beleive I did that. =P Thanx!
<Jack_Sparrow> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9-1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Slart> zkjellberg: that is *your* gateway.. that other ip is the routers gateway to the internet..
<Slart> zkjellberg: and you're welcome =)
<Jack_Sparrow> barfoo365: it is in universe, make sure that repo is enabled
<barfoo365> why is that affecting me?
<zkjellberg> slart: Yeah, I realize that now. Just acting silly czu its linux. =P
<Slart> zkjellberg: yea, it has that effect sometimes =)
<Pelo> bjorn_, execept metionning the usb problem I don'T see any solutions on that page, it looks more liek a dev forum for trouble shooting device issues
<Pelo> bjorn_, do you have a fiesty lve cd on hand ? can the lenovo boot live cd ? try it and see if you can mount it from there
<zzxc> Is there a way to actually install packages using another machine as the source?  (similar to the way the livecd works)  I am trying to copy software to a machine with only dial-up internet access, so downloading hundreds of megabytes isn't an option.
<Pelo> bjorn_, actualy try this first, plug the hdd in and type lsusb in the terminal see if the hdd is visible
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > zzxc
<WGGMk> does anyone know how to configure iptables for hamachi to work properly??/
<bjorn_> Pelo   lsusb. just hangs. doesn't return anything
<Slart> zzxc: I think there's a apt cache thingy you can run
<bqmassey> Fujitsu: tha'ts a yes
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: Hm, that is odd. Are there more options now than there were before the upgrade?
<Slart> zzxc: I know you can run that if you have a network of ubuntu machines and don't want to download the packages from the internet every time a machine updates
<Pelo> bjorn_, unplug the hdd and try again
<bqmassey> Fujitsu: Not sure..  never looked before
<bjorn_> Pelo   I'll try the feisty, but I really love my Gutsy. Even got citrix to work. I can finally use ubuntu at work :)
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: OK, were there more than two Ubuntu options?
<[gquit]bombadil> if you have gnome and compiz what's generating your desktop?
<bqmassey> Fujitsu: yep, two or three
<Fujitsu> [gquit]bombadil: Nautilus.
<Slart> [gquit]bombadil: nautilus I think..
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: Try not the default, and not the default with `(recovery mode)' after it.
<Pelo> bjorn_, I'm just suggesting you try with fiesty to see if you can repeat the issue,  I'm realy thinking this is a hardware issue
<bjorn_> Pelo   could it be related to me having to turn ACPI to compatible in the BIOS before I could boot linux?
<Pelo> bjorn_, that's a bit over my head
<bqmassey> Fujitsu: ok... if this doesn't work, would it be a problem to let windows rewrite the MBR (i'm having a seperate issue booting windows) and then use the Live CD to rewrite the boot loader?
<Slart> !info apt-proxy | zzxc
<ubotu> zzxc: apt-proxy: Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.36ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 83 kB, installed size 432 kB
<bjorn_> Pelo   lsusb without hdd pluged in works. When I plug it in lsusb just hangs
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: That might work.
<Pelo> bjorn_,and you say no other usb storage work, or do you have none to try it with ?
<bjorn_> Pelo   I have tried with memory stick, another hd and my smartphone
<Pelo> bjorn_, and do they work or not ?
<TheEagle> where is the firefox cache in ubuntu?
<TheEagle> like the Temporary Internet Files in Windows - is there one in ubuntu
<Pelo> bjorn_, sorry if I make you repeat the same info, I hav eother things going on and I'm loosing track
<Skfarek> yo
<no0tic> TheEagle, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>.default/Cache
<Skfarek> guys, i've new IBM T61 and have some problem with Gutsy
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Like what?
<Skfarek> i installed it fine, and after updates packages
<bjorn_> Pelo  don't work. Don't worry you are really doing an important job. I am truly grateful. I'll try booting into a feisty disk.
<bluedaisy> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso is too big to burn as a regular CD also. how can i get it to work on a second drive please
<Pelo> Skfarek, check in htere for hardware info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Skfarek> i've got tons of error with nautilus
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: It's not too big...
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Like what?
<Skfarek> so my X doesn't work
<Pelo> bjorn_, I assume you donT' have any other os on this comp ?
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: Are you sure you're not using a really old 650MB CD?
<Skfarek> "debug log dumped due to signal 11
<Slart> bluedaisy: what kind of cd's are you using
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: X doesn't start at all?
<zkjellberg_> slart: if you are still there, wanted to say thanx. Somehow my windows desktop was using the outside gateway, and it still worked. Thats what threw me off. Works fine now, thankyou.
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: well gdm starts, after that, i've got the sound and background and that's it
<|thunder> ok, so holy crap pulse audio is freakin' awesome, its gonna shit in Hardy, watch this video and be amazed http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pa-097.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Skfarek: If you put the description of your problem on one line.. people will be able to read it... or they will take the time to read it...
<Skfarek> only my hdd is working and writing new lines about bug in nautilus
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Probably the xorg.conf needs to be redone --- open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and read the first line about how to redo it
<Slart> zkjellberg_: you're welcome.. windows works in mysterious ways =)
<bluedaisy> durabrand cds
<bluedaisy> 700MBs
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: Which CD burning software are you trying to use?
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: It might be in /etc/x11 -- not on ubuntu atm, so I can't check
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: what it means redone ?
<Fujitsu> We don't release oversized images.
<Slart> bluedaisy: I've burned that file to a 700MB cd .. something is wrong
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Reconfigured from scratch
<bluedaisy> micro cd
<jlcuevas> hi
<Fujitsu> !burning | bluedaisy
<ubotu> bluedaisy: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Skfarek> oh, ok
<Fujitsu> Try using one of the applications recommended on that wiki page.
<Pelo> later folks
<matrix> bluedaisy: you checked the md5?
<bluedaisy> md5?
<matrix> yes
<bluedaisy> loading page. thank you
<bluedaisy> im sorry. im new at this. i dont rightly know what that means
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: still the same
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: You have to reboot after running the command
<Cpudan80> Not just CTRL-ATL-BKSPC
<Slart> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<matrix> bluedaisy: md5 can tell you if a file is complete,and if someone has changed it?
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Gimmie a sec, I''m gonna reboot into Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> brb
<bluedaisy> ah the hash. ok. im reading:)
<zombiepig> i hope someone here can help - the delete key on my laptop has stopped working in ubuntu...
<zombiepig> and i've got no idea where to start troubleshooting it :P
<lordmorgoth> guys anyone have any idea how can i install creative's xfi sound card ?
<Slart> zombiepig: try a live cd and see if it works there.. or go into the bios setup thingy and see if you can check it there..
<Milotin> How do i see how much space i've got on my pc from terminal ?
<Jordan_U> zombiepig, I assume it works in windows or whatever other OS you have?
<Slart> Milotin: df -hl
<zkjellberg_> Question: Anyone know how to enable Xchat Gnome frontend to go into system tray?
<matrix> bluedaisy: when you download iso files ,there is a txt ,it records the md5 of the file,so before you burn ,you can check it with the origin md5?
<Slart> Milotin: or just df.. the rest is just cosmetic
<zombiepig> jordan_u: yes, and it registers a keypress in xev too, so the key itself is fine!
<yaztromo> should have system tray icon enabled by default
<Slart> yaztromo: it doesn't.. never had one afaik
<Milotin> thanks slart
<bluedaisy> ok, im d/ling a program to check that now
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Ok ehh - is it working now?
<Jordan_U> zombiepig, Well that answers my second question also :) Does it work in tty's? ( trying to figure out if it's an X configuration problem or more general )
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: no
<yaztromo> Slart - try preferences - alerts - enable system tray icon
<Kiran> I all, I have a quick question regarding wireless adapters
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: So you did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command?
<Kiran> I see the device in the terminal, but it says that its disabled, how do i enable it?
<Slart> yaztromo: no alerts in preferences
<Skfarek> yep
<Slart> yaztromo: what version?
<Skfarek> end sudo reboot after that
<sam_> testing
<yaztromo> 2.8.4
<yaztromo> gutsy
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: hrm...
<Jordan_U> Kiran, In what way do you "see" it, what is saying that it is "disabled" ?
<nickrud> Slart, you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Slart> yaztromo: xchat-gnome is a 0.16.. you're not using xchat are you?
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Does the debug log give any clues?
<yaztromo> ahh, no im just using plain xchat
<Kiran> i typed in: "sudo lshw -C network"
<Kiran> and it shows my wirleess device, and it says: DISABLED
<zombiepig> jordan_u: how can i check that?
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: no
<sam_> anyone in the mood to solve a terrible problem on linux?
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=%22debug+log+dumped+due+to+signal+11%22&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<Slart> yaztromo: ah.. yes... the big brother with all the switches.. I'm using the slightly dumber cousin =)
<nickrud> I'm always in the mood, but the problem would be the issue
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: it extactly the same like there
<yaztromo> i just did sudo apt-get install xchat
<sam_> nickrud: alright
<sam_> nickrud: it has to do with my synaptic manager i think, thats where it started
<PurpZeY> What is the proper way to eject a USB device (non-flash drive)?
<Slart> yaztromo: I like the gnome gui.. I have xchat installed too.. just don't use it
<Jordan_U> zombiepig, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty, but FIRST, note that to get back to X again you will need to press ctrl + alt + F7
<marc_> anybody help me install madwifi drivers?
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, right click and unmount
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: i'm thinking about reinstall ubuntu and before start X, just do udaptes from the console
<nickrud> sam, and?
<marc_> already downloaded and extracted to desktop
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, What type of device is it?
<PurpZeY> HardDisk: It will appear there in "Computer"?
<m0u5e> after i install xserver-xgl, mplayer won't properly full screen anymore
<m0u5e> why is that? :X
<sam_> nickrud: ok so when i try to open it this appears: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sam_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: Bluetooth Dongle
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: That's probably a good idea
<m0u5e> i have a nvidia gpu
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: looks the same, but synaptic sometime sux
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: hmm
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, if it's bluetooth, just take it out
<nickrud> sam_, in a terminal, run       sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Slart> sam_: so, did you?
<moonwatcher_> hi, a bit of a strange question but when running ubuntu as a vmware guest on an OSX host, the mac scroller doesnt work in ubuntu....
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: i check RAM and HDD no bad sectors etc
<sam_> nickrud: so of course i typed in dpkg --configure -a in terminal
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Does your laptop have an ATI graphics card?
<sam_> nickrud: and that got me:
<yaztromo> Slart: Do you mind me asking, How do I run gnome-xchat?
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: but there is still one think
<zombiepig> jordan_u: no - it's not working there either
<moonwatcher_> i know this is far fetched but anyone knows something
<PurpZeY> HardDisk: I was warned that is not a create thing to do...If it's OK, I'll do it. . .
<scguy318> sam_: prefix with sudo as nickrud said
<nickrud> sam_, don't paste here
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: no, intel 965 AFAIR
<PurpZeY> great*
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<sam_> nickrud: ?
<Slart> yaztromo: you install it.. there's a package.. xchat-gnome or something
<Slart> !info xchat-gnome
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, if it was a USB storage device you have to unmount, since its a bluetooth dongle no worries.
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.18-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 313 kB, installed size 816 kB
<yaztromo> thanks:)
<scguy318> sam_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sam_> prefix?
<nickrud> sam_, thought you were about to show us a bunch of lines, and did you do the sudo version?
<scguy318> sam_: the opposite of postfix? :P
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: i use XFS filesystem and the / partition is about 120GB, there shouldn't be any problem of this, should it?
<Kiran> Does anyone know how to enable a network device, Ubuntu recognizes it and I know it recognizes it because when i type in: "sudo lshw -C network", it shows all the properties of my wireless device, and it also says DISABLED, anybody know how to enable it?
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, the bluetooth dongle would be like plugging in a mouse or keyboard.
<sam_> uh guys can you pretend im a noob at linux
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: I wouldn't think so...
<sam_> and i dont know what any of that means
<googlebyt1> Hello, I may have identified the problem with a laptop I'm working on.  Someone with a similar problem had Xclient script instead of GNOME running as a session.  Assuming that is the problem, how do I enable GNOME instead of Xclient script?
<PurpZeY> HardDisk: Ok cool....Yeah, I wanted to be the cool kid in town who can use a Wiimote as a mouse...:)
<nickrud> sam_, when you run a system command, you need to give yourself permission, and sudo is the tool
<HardDisk> PurpZeY, nice :)
<sam_> nickrud: oh yea of course i use sudo
<nickrud> sam_, ok, good so far
<DARKGuy> Hey, how do I make apt faster?
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: at least i can split the partition on 2, if i have to, what do you think?
<sam_> nickrud: but This package is an installer package, it does not actually contain the
<sam_> J2SDK documentation. You will need to go download one of the
<sam_> archives:
<sam_> jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip jdk-1_5_0-doc-ja.zip shows up
<nickrud> sam_, ah, you still working on that?
<Jordan_U> zombiepig, May be language settings, I would try a LiveCD like someone else suggested, not sure where to go from there though
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: You could -- but I mean there is virtually no limit to the size of an XFS disk
<HardDisk> make apt faster?
<sam_> nickrud: lol...you noticed earlier?
<HardDisk> huh?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, At downloading or installing packages?
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: i think so too
<nickrud> sam_, yes, wasn't it LjL trying to get you thru it?
<sam_> nickrud: apparently i cant install anything now because of it
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: The limit is something like 20 Million TB
<yaztromo> Slart, I think there is a plugin you need to enable/get for sys tray icon
<zombiepig> jordan_u: ok, will try. thanks for the pointers!
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: installing, right before it installs and after it installs. The time it takes to read the package list is absurd
<nickrud> sam_, ok, run    sudo apt-get -f install     and then put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HardDisk> DARKGuy, at downloading, get a faster connection, at installing, get a faster CPU :)
<Slart> yaztromo: oh? not that I really minimize xchat any more.. I've got 6 desktops after all =)
<HardDisk> ah time it reads
<DARKGuy> HardDisk: I can't believe 3.2Ghz isn't enough
<HardDisk> what you need is a faster harddrive then
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: btw. when i reboot Ubuntu i've got a lot of errors with Network Managers, nm_print_open_socks()
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, How long does it take for you, for me it's practically nothing
<Skfarek> Cpudan80: is it normall?
<Cpudan80> no
<sander> how can i configure startx to inicialize fluxbow like default x-window ?
<Cpudan80> Sounds like the upgrade borked
<Cpudan80> Just reinstall
<anakin_> hello all, i keep getting this message "NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED" when ever i try to list the directories with smbclient -L hostname.
<scguy318> Skfarek: the console msgs when Ubuntu is being shutdown/rebooted? normal I think
<il12> Ok, I have a question of opinion: VMWare or Virt. Box?
<sander> how can i configure startx to inicialize fluxbox like default x-window ?
<Cpudan80> You can roll back the upgrade I think.... but if it's not too much trouble to kill it...
<Skfarek> scguy318: normal? :)
<anakin_> the shares on my linuxbox works fine both on the windows/linux browsers though
<Jordan_U> sander, What do you mean "like default x-window" ?
<sam_> nickrud: ok heres the link i got from that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49447/
<krammer> error message for firestarter (device etho not ready) suggestions?
<sander> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> sander, Do you just want it to be the default window manager?
<Slart> hmm.. can anyone tell me why ubuntu hasn't upgraded my xchat version?? gutsy has 0.18 and I'm still running 0.16
<Kiran> anybody?
<DARKGuy> HardDisk, Jordan_U: Well, it isn't much when the OS doesn't have much stuff installed, but when I start to install tons of programs and libraries it starts to take up its time... HD problems shouldn't be - I changed from Ext3 to XFS because Ext3 is slow as hell and lagged my comp badly. Right now it's at it should be, but I don't think my HD is slow... 80Gb 7200RPM IDE Seagate Barracuda :/
<Kiran> know how to enable a wireless device?
<sander> Jordan_U: yes
<nickrud> sam_, next, run the    sudo dpkg --configure -a    and pastebin that
<yaztromo> Slart, Thats cool then. I only use two so I have a lot systray stuff
<sander> Jordan_U: to be possible started with startx command... understand?
<DARKGuy> HardDisk, Jordan_U: Windows takes less time in reading a 150Mb .txt file in Notepad++
<HardDisk> DARKGuy, I don't know what it is you want, you seem to be very unsatisfied.
<Skfarek> scguy318: why do you think it's normal? ;)
<DARKGuy> HardDisk, Jordan_U: So the list can't be that long oO
<krammer> error message for firestarter (device etho not ready) suggestions?
<sam_> nickrud: ok i got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49448/
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Might be fragmentation ( XFS can get fragmented IIRC )
<HardDisk> ext3 contains journalling
<HazzaUK> Just installed ubuntu gutsy and trying to get elisa svn working under it (0.3.2 from repos works fine)  anyone succeeded in doing this?  (its sleepy time in #elisa)
<DARKGuy> HardDisk: apt takes a lot of time to read its package list :/ it shouldn't take that long :(
<HardDisk> XFS gets fragmented
<nickrud> sam_, did you get the zip file?
<DARKGuy> oO it does?!
<scguy318> Skfarek: because I've seen those NetworkManager messages on every single Ubuntu machine i've worked with, with no ill effects
<DARKGuy> joy, back to Windows times o.o
<scguy318> Skfarek: I could be dead wrong though
<Slart> yaztromo: you meant the xchat-systray package, right?
<sam_> nickrud: you mean the one it asks when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<sander> Jordan_U: when i type startx here, gnome is loaded, and i has installed the fluxbox, is very small.. and i want if possible, change startx to start fluxbox
<nickrud> sam_, yes,
<sam_> nickrud: well i followed the link and wasnt sure which to get
<HazzaUK> currently getting segfaults on pigment/examples/pypgm/sphere
<Cpudan80> Skfarek: Actually, scguy318 is right to a point -- the network manager can spit out some errors related to DHCP and stuff on startup/shutdown
<Cpudan80> But a whole barrage of errors is not normal
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Just to test a hunch, how long does it take for you to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<sander> Jordan_U: its possible?
<Skfarek> stupid
<Jordan_U> sander, Yes
<Skfarek> on my other laptop with 7.10 (from dist-upgrade) there isn't any problem like that
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: oO 2 seconds
<sander> Jordan_U: how can i do this?
<yaztromo> Slart, yes
<sam_> nickrud: wasnt sure which jdk 5.0 to download when i followed the link
<nickrud> sam_, go to the download link for j2se 5.0 documentation, then get the zip
<HardDisk> which is too long for him
<nickrud> sam_, you want the documentation, not the jdk
<sam_> nickrud: is that the net beans one, java EE, or update 14 one
<nickrud> sam_, none. scroll down the page, look for documentation
<Jordan_U> sander, I don't remember exactly, you might try reading "man startx" or check wiki.ubuntu.com
<sam_> nickrud umm the source code?
<sam_> nickrud, oh i see
<jrattner1> Question: How can I prevent an icon from being displayed on the desktop for things that are automatically mounted?
<anakin_> hello all, i keep getting this message "NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED" when ever i try to list the directories with smbclient -L hostname.
<Slart> ok.. another question.. if I just run "xchat-gnome" in a terminal.. it starts xchat-gnome v0.16... if I manually run /usr/bin/xchat-gnome it starts v0.18... how can is see which one the single "xchat-gnome" starts?
<nickrud> sam, then choose the one without ja (meaning japanese ;)
<boo__> hi
<sam_> nickrud, ok downloading it (the english of course)
<Cpudan80> anakin_: You need to supply a user/pass
<nickrud> Slart, type   which xchat-gnome
<Jordan_U> Slart, "which xchat-gnome"
<boo__> HardDisk, I got access to the files (its mounted and i can read/write).  Thanks for your help
<billenium> besides reinstalling ubuntu, is there any other way i can "reinstall" or "format" my computer?
<Cpudan80> anakin_: Basically, it's saying that you don't have rights to do whatever it is you are trying to do
<Slart> ahh.. nice.. thanks
<HardDisk> np boo__
<Jordan_U> billenium, What are you trying to accomplish?
<Slart> thanks Jordan, nickrud
<sam_> nickrud: im guessing i put it in the tmp folder?
<Jordan_U> Slart, np
<boo__> I still can't boot to windows, though.
<anakin_> Cpudan80: but i do. for some reason the samba login dialog shows that i am using guest@hostname as my credentials. i enter a different thing (an administrator level user/pass) and it keeps showing the password dialog repeatedly
<Fujitsu> Jurgeni: Alt+F2. Enter gconf-editor. Navigate to apps->nautilus->desktop. Deselect volumes_visible..
<nickrud> sam_, download it to your desktop first
<HardDisk> boo, you have to add windows to the grub menu
<sam_> nickrud: yep i did
<billenium> Jordan_U: i want my computer to basically have no files on it, except the files you first get when you install ubuntu... i guess im trying to say
<asn_> Hello, there. I never had the chance to try a wireless connection, and tomorrow I will be "forced" to. I'm gonna try to setup Ubuntu, and use the hotspot that Starbucks gives you. How tough will it be with Ubuntu to connect to that wifi spot?
<Fujitsu> Bah, he left.
<boo__> it's already there
<Cpudan80> anakin_: Enter the username as SERVER_NAME\USER
<boo__> but nothing happens when i select it
<anakin_> ok
<nickrud> sam_, ok, type this:     cd ~/Desktop  &&  sudo cp jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip  /tmp
<Cpudan80> anakin_: The IP would also work in place of the name
<Fujitsu> asn_: Which version of Ubuntu are you using, and which wireless card do you have?
<livingdaylight> pidgin doesn't support jabber anymore???
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: It does.
<HardDisk> well 1) make sure that its loaded correctly, and 2) after you fixed your partition you may need to fdisk /mbr again then add grub then add windows to the grub
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, in the 'add' i don't see jabber in the drop down menu?
<sam_> nickrud: ok did that
<billenium> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<livingdaylight> *add account
<DARKGuy> HardDisk: 2 seconds isn't what apt takes into reading the package list :P
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a way to fix overheating issues on a t60p running gutsy?
<nickrud> sam_, now   sudo dpkg --configure  -a
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: XMPP is the proper name for Jabber.
<asn_> Fujitsu: 7.10. The laptop is not mine, so I don't know.
<boo__> is there anything specific in menu.lst for grub that i need for windows?
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, they changed it! it used to always be in there simply under jabber, right>
<asn_> Fujitsu: I just want to know if there is a nice cute GUI tool to connect to wireless nodes
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: Ages ago, I think.
<sam_> nickrud: its installing and stuff
<boo__> it just points to (hd0,0_
<sam_> nickrud: ok done
<nickrud> sam_, after it's done, run    sudo apt-get -f install  , just for certainty
<Fujitsu> asn_: For 7.04 and above, the NetworkManager icon in the system tray will let you easily connect.
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, nah... not even that long ago... wtf is xmpp anyways?
<asn_> I see. Thank you, Fujitsu
<sam_> nickrud: done
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: eXtensible Messaging and Presence Protocol. Jabber is what it was called before it was a proper standard, IIRC.
<nickrud> sam_, now, try synaptic
<ezzieyguywuf>  is there a way to fix overheating issues on a t60p running gutsy?
<sam_> nickrud: your a lifesaver!
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, wow, ic... thank you... Now i just don't remember how to set my jabber up again, lol :p
<sam_> nickrud: works now awesome
<livingdaylight> what s the Domain?
<nickrud> sam_, save that copy of the java docs, in case you ever uninstall and want to reinstall
<sam_> nickrud: does it mean java works now?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: hmm, so just installing java from the website fixed the issue?
<nickrud> sam_, no, you just have the docs.  To get java, install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<sam_> indygunfreak: well the synaptic problem is fixed at least
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: Probably the bit after the @.
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: lol..
<sam_> nickrud: ok so ill do that through synaptic manager right?
<JoeThomas> Hi, whenever i add vga=791 to my line in menu.lst, i get a black screen after grub. Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: what caused that issue?.. i tried to figure that one out for a while.
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, no, he installed the docs, which need to be downloaded separately.
<nickrud> sam_, yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Fujitsu> JoeThomas: usplash probably disagrees with the framebuffer settings. Try removing the `splash' option from the kernel.
<sam_> indygunfreak: yea i think we went through alot of trouble for nothing
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, strange i also added the google account and it says xmpp there too
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: sounds like it....
<livingdaylight> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: Google Talk is XMPP.
<JoeThomas> Fujitsu: alright thanks ill give it a shot.
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, but jabber is xmpp too...?
<livingdaylight> it ain't gonna conflict having the two accounts?
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight: Jabber is another name for XMPP. Google Talk is a rebranded version of Jabber.
<madman91> hey guys
<ezzieyguywuf>  is there a way to fix overheating issues on a t60p running gutsy?
<pteague> how do i get the volume control to control the sound for oss? it seems set up for alsa, & i can't seem to get it to control volume for things like amarok
<Fujitsu> Pidgin will handle multiple accounts fine.
<saxony> what package name does beryl manager fall under?
<madman91> I have many dvd movies ripped into .mkv .avi .mp4 containers and such.. are there any programs that manage video files? such as amarok for movies? .. something that will catalog them, create playlists, etc.. etc..
<nickrud> pteague, try right clicking the volume control, and selecting preferences
<Fujitsu> saxony: Beryl no longer exists
<scguy318> Fujitsu: well, Google Talk is its own proprietary protocol, if I'm not mistaken, but it has an XMPP gateway
<Fujitsu> saxony: If you're using Ubuntu 7.10, you want compizconfig-settings-manager.
<pteague> yeah, did that
<Slart> !ccsm | saxony
<ubotu> saxony: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Fujitsu> scguy318: No. It is normal XMPP with some extensions for audio chat.
<saxony> ok
<scguy318> Fujitsu: ah ok
<Slart> madman91: none that I know of.. let me know if you find one
<madman91> Slart: mmk, will do
<Smurf-Slayer> I can't get Pidgin GUI's to come up after upgrading to 7.10...  Apparently it replaced GAIM?  I know it is running in the background because I'm on on another machine, and message windows pop up on this one... But no GUI...
<Fujitsu> Smurf-Slayer: You mean the contact list is absent, but message windows work fine?
<nickrud> Smurf-Slayer, don't use pidgin much, but is there an icon in the notification area of the taskbar?
<IndyGunFreak> Smurf-Slayer: just uninstall it and compile it from source
 * nickrud hexes IndyGunFreak 
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol..
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: ... what a useless answer. Please don't give that answer.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: its not that hard to compile..lol
<ezzieyguywuf>  is there a way to fix overheating issues on a t60p running gutsy?
<madman91> so, does anyone know of a movie cataloging program? like amarok for music? create playlists, sort by title/artist/etc.. ... anybody any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: its not useless at all.
<IndyGunFreak> the version in the repos, is well behind the curent version hosted ont he site.
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: It is about as counterproductive as one can get.
<Fujitsu> Oh how devastatingly terrible.
<BruceM91> same thing for blender as well, the latest isnt in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Fujitsu: well, what can i say, i always compile pidgin, and mine is working fine on 3 pc's
<IndyGunFreak> must not be to bad of an idea.
<sam_> ok i seem to be running into another problem..
<BruceM91> pidgin works great for me on winxp and ubuntu
<sam_> sigh
<nickrud> anyway, back to Smurf-Slayer 's problem
<Smurf-Slayer> Fujitsu - No contact list or anything, and nothing on the application tool bar, but if I'm on on another machine the messages windows show up, and I can communicate from this machine...
<BruceM91> im using pidgin in winxp now
<Fujitsu> Smurf-Slayer: Hmm... What happens if you open up a terminal and run it from there?
<Montego> How do I use the Video Playback feature In the compiz settings?
<sam_> indygunfreak: isn't ubuntu supposed to be able to deal with .rar files?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: no
<Smurf-Slayer> I have uninstalled it, and reinstalled it...  But I have not tried to build it, don't know how.
<IndyGunFreak> !rar | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Fujitsu> sam_: If one installs unrar-free or unrar-nonfree.
<sam_> indygunfreak: ok
<xange> I'm trying to use my USB dvd burner, I've never used it before how would I find out where it is so I can mount and use it to burn disc?
<pteague> ok, i got the little volume controller in gnome to control the volume in amarok... but how do i now set it up so that my media keyboard's volume controller will affect that?
<sam_> fujitsu: ah i see
<Slart> sam_: there is a rar package.. if you install it you can open rar-files just like zips in file-roller etc
<Smurf-Slayer> Fujitsu - I get an error message, you can see it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49424
<quittt> how do I put NWLINK in my Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> xange: If you plug it in, and open up Places->CD/DVD Creator, you should be able to burn from there.
<sam_> slart: just wish they wouldnt make opening files so complicated...
<quittt> !nwlink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nwlink - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> pteague, system->prefs->keyboard Shortcuts, highlight the operation you want, press the media key
<Fujitsu> Smurf-Slayer: That's fairly normal.
<xange> Places?
<Fujitsu> xange: The menu next to Applications.
<Slart> sam_: well.. it's a one-liner in the terminal.. tar.zip is the linux way I guess
<quittt> alguém sabe?
<xange> woops, sorry in Fluxbox...was giving it a try...I'll switch back to Gnome
<quittt> do anybody know? Novel Link
<Slart> !pt | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Smurf-Slayer> fujitsu - That's what I was told... But the GUI doesn't work, and I don't know what to do about it...
<quittt> Slart, sorry, I was thinking in portuguese thus I wrote it in portuguese haha
<Slart> quittt: no worries =)
<quittt> how do I connect my Ubuntu with a HUB?
<pteague> nickrud> well that's just it... it currently sets a volume & can mute/unmute, but apparently doesn't affect oss
<Fujitsu> quittt: Plug it in.
<Fujitsu> pteague: Why are you using OSS?
<quittt> Fujitsu, can I use NWLINK on Linux?
<sam_> slart: ok it says the free program unrar-free, in the universe repository supports rar
<pteague> no idea why... cause that's what amarok seems to be using? & i can't seem to get it to work with alsa?  it says it can't find a demux
<sam_> slart: so that means i have it already?
<Fujitsu> quittt: I don't know what it is.
<Fujitsu> sam_: It's not installed by default.
<sam_> fujitsu: where do i go to download it?
<Fujitsu> sam_: Synaptic.
<sam_> fujitsu: ohh right
<nickrud> lol sam_
<asn_> Is libc6 and #
<asn_>  libpcap0.8  installed by default?
<Fujitsu> asn_: The latter isn't, but I think you might find that not a single application on your system would run without the former.
<bluedaisy> ive checked the md5 of this iso file. its fine. and a different brand CDs. it wont burn. the actualy size is 695MBs, not 712. do i need different burner software?
<Slart> sam_: sorry.. was away.. Fujitsu speaks wisely.. I'd listen to his advice =)
<asn_> Fujitsu: Thanks, again.
<Montego> Anyone know what program is used to create a video of the desktop?
<Fujitsu> !burning | bluedaisy, try using the software specified on the link at the end of this
<ubotu> bluedaisy, try using the software specified on the link at the end of this: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nickrud> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ixlam> How do you re-attach tear off menu?
<bluedaisy> thank you
<Fujitsu> Montego: One could try gtk-recordmydesktop
<nickrud> Montego, or istanbul
<Fujitsu> ixlam: Try clicking the close button, if it has one.
<Slart> I wonder if ubotu is keeping track of all the requests for factoids.. perhaps implement the most common ones that are missing..
<nickrud> Slart, you can suggest one,  try ubotu capture is  .....
<BruceM91> how do I install compiz?
<Ome> Good Night :)
<Montego> Will give it a shot . Do either programs make it easy to find the video once it has captured it?
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: If you are using Ubuntu 7.10, it is installed by default.
<BruceM91> I cant find it
<ixlam> Fujitsu >> no close button on menu .. its the  menu from volume control panel
<simmerz> is there a utility for configuring mouse buttons in gutsy?
<pteague> should i be using alsa instead of oss? or something else?
<bluedaisy> whats gutsy?
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: System->Appearance->Visual Effects.
<Fujitsu> pteague: You should be using ALSA.
<nickrud> bluedaisy, 7.10
<Slart> nickrud: if there was a list of "most common requests missing" I might do just that =) don't know much about capture though
<Fujitsu> bluedaisy: Ubuntu 7.10
<bluedaisy> ah, ok
<nickrud> Slart, likewise, but there is a factoid that lists a bunch.
<ixlam> <Fujitsu> if I dissable "tear offs" will need to restart no ? .. is there a wat to  "alt+ ?? " or similar ?
<Slart> nickrud: mm.. there is a webpage too.. lists them in popularity order... but I haven't seen anything that hints at it keeping count of the missing ones
<ezzieyguywuf> my sensors-applet, which I have set to show me the temperature of my cpu is displaying three temperatures. I have a centrino duo processor on a t60p. when I go to preferences, it says its showing me the temp for two ACPI devices, titled THM1 and THM0, and then one ibm-acpi device that is simply called CPU. any ideas why I'm getting three temperatures?
<BruceM91> grr, the appearance window froze
<nickrud> Slart, you could ask about it in #ubuntu-bots I think
<Slart> ezzieyguywuf: usually there are more than one temperature sensor.. one on the cpu.. one on the motherboard.. one .. some place else.. you'll have to check the motherboard documentation to find out where they are
<cocox> does anybody has a link with instructions to how to install aiglx in gutsy??? i already have compiz fusion working
<nickrud> Slart, a good project if there is a record, and maybe they just hadn't thought of it yet
<Slart> nickrud: ah.. a project for the christmas holidays. thanks =)
<Fujitsu> cocox: You're probably using AIGLX, then.
<BruceM91> "The Composite Extension is not available"
<cocox> Fujitsu, how can i check
<Fujitsu> Compiz uses either AIGLX or Xgl, and Xgl needs a lot of manual setup.
<ezzieyguywuf> slart: ok, so am I getting the same temperature read from three places or is it the temp of each processor, with the third temp simply being an overall temp?
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: What kind of video card are you using?
<ixlam> <cocox> try using / install envy
<Fujitsu> Please don't suggest Envy.
<Fujitsu> Envy breaks things.
<BruceM91> Ati Radeon
<Slart> ezzieyguywuf: check the motherboard documentation.. it's different on different processors/motherboards..
<cocox> ok
<cocox> i,ve an build in intel
<ezzieyguywuf> slart: ok thank you
<Allenwr> Hey!
<Montego> nickrud istanbul did record something. Says saving to disk.. WOuld you have any Idea where I would look for the finished vid?
<ixlam> works perfect for me  ... any reason in particular?
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: You're out of luck for Ubuntu 7.10 - ATI's drivers (except for the very latest version) don't support Composite, which is needed for Compiz Fusion.
<Dr_willis> !envy
<nickrud> Montego, iirc your home directory
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Fujitsu> ixlam: Have you ever tried to upgrade with it?
<Allenwr> is there a ubuntu channel where we can talk about stuff other then support?
<Fujitsu> Allenwr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Allenwr> thanks
<BruceM91> that sucks, but thanks for the answer
<ixlam> not yet .. but thanks for the heads up !
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: Thankyou proprietary drivers.
<pteague> why does the master volume control seem to have no effect on the PCM volume?
<Slart> ixlam: some of these "3rd party" installers do strange things, use weird shortcuts, use undocumented features etc... sometimes it breaks things in a way that's hard to fix later on
<Fujitsu> pteague: Using Intel ICH5 chipset, or other ICH?
<BruceM91> I know I did enable a restricted driver, when I did that on another comp, beryl worked fine
<Montego> Nickrud ...Ok thanks. I love this Help channel. You guys make it as painless as possible.
<Fujitsu> Slart: More `most' than `some'
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: It probably doesn't have an ATI graphics card.
<nickrud> BruceM91, if you have your direct rendering working, you can install xserver-xgl , then you can enable compiz.
<BruceM91> I am pretty sure this comp doesnt
<Slart> Fujitsu: hehe.. i haven't tried them all... decided to be nice about it =)
<simmerz> is there a utility for configuring mouse buttons in gutsy?
<BruceM91> what was 7.10 named again?
<redd0t> gutsy
<nickrud> gutsy
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: `Gutsy Gibbon'
<BruceM91> thanks
<nickrud> two part names are tough to type :)
<Neronious> im trying to install the ubuntu kernel sources is this the same as "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<pteague> ICH4
<Slart> pteague: they are different things.. master volume usually affects input from line in, microphone, midi etc.. pcm is just the part playing normal sounds..the blips and boings
<LjL> Neronious: no
<LjL> !kernel > Neronious    (Neronious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Fujitsu> !intelhda | pteague
<ubotu> pteague: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Neronious> thanks ljl
<Slart> pteague: but this differs from different sound cards/drivers.. it's just a general observation
<Slart> Neronious: nope.. the build-essential just sets up the compiling enviroment.. installs compiler, linker, some basic libs etc.. kernel sources/headers is a different package
<BruceM91> has anyone by chance been able to get sound in the gateway ml1309 laptop in ubuntu?
<ixlam> Fujitsu:  my "tear offs" are disabled and still the menu is torn off ?.... without restart is there a way to attach ?
<kurisutofuaa> I just lost my top bar with my menus how do I get it back?
<Fujitsu> ixlam: What if you close the tear-off? Which application?
<Fujitsu> kurisutofuaa: Do you still have the bottom one?
<neo0101010> hello
<kurisutofuaa> Fujitsu: no I don't have that one ether
<sam_> hey can someone help me with installing bit torrent on linux?
<Fujitsu> kurisutofuaa: Do you have a terminal open?
<ChairmanPanya> Anyone know about internet connection sharing? I'm using firestarter and a router. Can ping back and forth, but no connection sharing.
<Montego> nickrud would you happen to know what file extension that istanbul uses to save the file. I can't find where it's located.
<ixlam> for the Gnome Volume control. I disabled and closed then re-opened and still it id detached
<kurisutofuaa> Fujitsu: Yes I have a term open
<Fujitsu> kurisutofuaa: Try running gnome-panel
<quinton> Noone in the AWN channel is on or helping... will anyone lend me a hand installing AWN? everything I do fails
<Fujitsu> quinton: What do you mean it fails?
<BruceM91> yea, I got the same problem
<BruceM91> but it could be the ati card
<quinton> fujitsu, just doesnt let me, says its all wrong
<sam_> whoops new problem..
<Fujitsu> What's all wrong!?
<BruceM91> I know when I tried it it wasnt working in the terminal
<quinton> fujitsu, no links work, it doesnt find them,
<kurisutofuaa> Fujitsu: that brought it back up (something to add to my list of commands to remember) thanks
<quinton> fujitsu, I just need someone to guide me to make it work correctly and uninstall kiba-dock
<ixlam> <quinton> I used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019 and it works perfectly
<BruceM91> I get an error when I try to install simdock
<quinton> ixlam, actually i dont want it to be curvy like that, i want it to mimic mac os X
<ixlam> <quinton>  you can jsut change that .. its just a "style " /appearance you can select
<quinton> ixlam, oh
<billenium> how can i restore ubuntu to its original settings (sort of like formating/restoring)
<quinton> ilam, i will try, thank you
<Fujitsu> billenium: Why do you want to do that?
<BruceM91> so I downloaded a tar.gz of simdock, and I have a bunch of files(I am assuming source), how would I install that
<sam_> hey can someone help me with winrar files again?
<billenium> futjitsu: because i have like 15gb of stuff i just want to get rid of... does it matter?
<sam_> it didn't work with free-rar or whatever
<BruceM91> sam:7zop
<BruceM91> 7zip
<Fujitsu> billenium: You could reinstall, or remove your home directory (/home/username)
<Skfarek> btw. is it possible to set 1400x1050 in fb?
<sam_> isn't that for windows?
<Fujitsu> Skfarek: FB?
<BruceM91> and ubuntu
<sam_> brucem91: kk thx
<BruceM91> np
<billenium> Fujitsu: i tried to reinstall but it takes a long time for my computer and stuff...
<Fujitsu> billenium: Hm, shouldn't take long...
<billenium> and when it gets to the desktop screen (live CD) all the icons and letters are [][][][] boxes and when i double click nothing happens (i waited 10 minutes)
<sam_> brucem91: oh wait do i just dl all of them: p7zip, p7zipfull, p7ziprar, xarchive?
<billenium> wait not the icons, just the letters
<pteague> Fujitsu & Slart> thanks for the help... any suggestions for an audio card that i won't have to do a bunch of extra stuff to fix for my new system?
<Agrias> r
<LHoT> hello everyone
<billenium> Fujitsu: do you have any idea?
<billenium> should i try to complete format my computer, than reinstalling ubuntu?
<ixlam> <billenium>  you could reinstall but simply DoNOT format your /home (select preserve data at partitioning)
<produkter> hey when i try to set file associations for .mp3 l(ike so i can open an mp3 with mms by double clicking it) it says cannot add application to application database
<Fujitsu> ixlam: Most people don't have a separate /home...
<BruceM91> so I am trying to install a .deb, but it says that I dont have permissions to install it
<produkter> and if i open mp3s with rhythmbox it freezes
<billenium> ixlam: i want everything erased so when i boot up i only have brand new never been used ubuntu
<blkbox> Hey, can anybody help with a libdrm issue?
<billenium> ixlam: but the CD is being weird
<Fujitsu> !ask | blkbox
<ubotu> blkbox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cyzie> hi, is there a way to check the status for the hard disk ?
<blkbox> ubotu: sure =]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sure =] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> cyzie: What do you mean the status?
<billenium> =(...
<LHoT> I'm having some compiling issues.
<LHoT> http://pastebin.ca/830568
<blkbox> ubotu: If I run 'glxgears', I get an error about an undefined symbol:drmCloseOnce
<LHoT> Can anyone help?
<Fujitsu> billenium: You could create a new user account, which will have be reset, and delete your old one...
<billenium> Fujitsu: will that erase all the programs i have installed? I basically want all changes i have ever made removed
<Fujitsu> LHoT: You probably want to install libxext-dev.
<Fujitsu> billenium: Ah, no.
<cyzie> Fujitsu, i like to find out if there is any error (whatever error it is) , when is it manufacture, how long does it operate?
<billenium> =\
<BruceM91> how do you log in as root?
<Fujitsu> cyzie: Try using smartctl from the smart-mon-tools package.
<blkbox> If I run 'glxgears', I get an error about an undefined symbol:drmCloseOnce
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: Log in as your user, and use sudo -i
<LHoT> Fujitsu: With apt, right?
<Fujitsu> LHoT: Correct.
<billenium> the only problem is the CD... When it gets to the Desktop screen (LiveCD) all the letters are boxes and when i double click on the Install Icon thing nothing comes up...
<LHoT> Awesome.
<BruceM91> so, for example, log in as brucem sudo -i
<TonKi> billenium: try the alternate cd
<TonKi> that will work
<billenium> alternate CD?
<quinton> hey guys, im in my source.list and it says i do not have permission to save the files
<TonKi> textual interface
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: no, run sudo -i from a terminal once you've logged in.
<IndyGunFreak> !permission | quinton
<ubotu> quinton: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<BruceM91> oh, okay
<noelferreira> i installed now firefox32 bits in my ubuntu amd64.everything works fine including java and flash. however the type of letter or the font size are weird. what is the problem?
<billenium> Tonki, i dont understand =\
<billenium> i only received one CD
<quinton> indygunfreak, that doesnt answer anything why it wont let me replace the file as admin
<blkbox> Fujitsu: If I run 'glxgears', I get an error about an undefined symbol:drmCloseOnce
<yaztromo> BruceM91, you need to sudo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list -w
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: you're not doing it right.
<quinton> indygunfreak, ?
<cyzie> thanks
<TonKi> ok but theres an option for textual interface too imho
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: what are you trying to do, replace your current source list, or edit it?
<yaztromo> i mean quinton
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: and yes, it would hav eanswered your question
<IndyGunFreak> you jus tneed to not be lazy and read it
<billenium> Tonki: where?
<quinton> indygunfreak, k
<LHoT> installed libxext-dev, same error
<LHoT> :(
<quinton> yaztromo,  sudo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list -w
<Fujitsu> !find Xrandr.h
<TonKi> when you bootup with cd - where you select to boot the livecd
<quinton> yaztromo, doesnt work
<ubotu> Package/file xrandr.h does not exist in gutsy
<cocox> how can i know if i have aiglx installed? i looked in synaptic and nothing is there???
<blkbox> If I run 'glxgears', I get an error about an undefined symbol:drmCloseOnce Can anyone help?
<yaztromo> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst -w
<Fujitsu> !find x11/extensions
<yaztromo> then enter your account pass
<yaztromo> should work
<ubotu> Package/file x11/extensions does not exist in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> yaztromo: do you really think nano is what a newbie should use?
<quinton> yaztromo, I just need to add the lines for AWN
<Fujitsu> cocox: It's not a package. If you're using Compiz, and haven't set up Xgl, you're using it.
<billenium> Tonki: i do not remember seeing that option.. it was only like "Install Ubuntu" and some other ones...
<yaztromo> IndyGunFreak, Maybe not, i dunno, all you have to do is edit it then hit ctrl-x
<r3n0c> hey, anybody know how to setup a ftp server, that can stream ?
<billenium> but i dont remember textual interface
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, nothing wrong with nano for new users.
<BruceM91> how do I make an app run at startup?
<cocox> Fujitsu, but when i try to activate desktop efects y received and error message
<LHoT> Fujitsu, I'm using a restricted driver, would that be causing a problem?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: do you just like to disagree with me?
<HardDisk> no seriously
<HardDisk> I'm not saying it to spite you.
<Fujitsu> LHoT: No.
<r3n0c> BruceM91 in sessions, i think in the administration menu
<TheEagle> every time i load a flash video applet on a website such as youtube - firefox freezes
<robdig> BruceM91: system->preferences->sessions
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't say there was anything wrong with it.. i aske dhim if it was the best choice for a new user
<cocox> Fujitsu, and the only way to make it work is installing xserver-xgl
<HardDisk> gedit is what I usually let new users use.
<r3n0c> anybody know how to setup a streaming ftp server?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: my point exactly
<Fujitsu> cocox: Install xserver-xgl, then. If you're using that, you won't need AIGLX.
<quinton> yaztromo, it wont let me save over the old when i add them lines
<HardDisk> but nothing wrong with nano, something to get them familiar with cli look.
 * robdig likes vim, but agrees that new users should probably use gedit :)
<billenium> Tonki: my choices are "Start or Install Ubuntu; Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode; Check CD for defects;
<billenium> Memory Test
<billenium> and boot from first harddisk
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: i didn't say there was anything wrong with nano..
<IndyGunFreak> re-examine what i said before commenting
<TonKi> billenium, true did you try the safe graphics-mode
<HardDisk> I know.
<cocox> Fujitsu i installed it but my pc becomes slower so i wanted to try with aiglx
<billenium> Tonki: no
<billenium> ill try now i guess
<billenium> brb
<r3n0c> anybody, how can you stream video through an ftp server?
<HardDisk> I'm just saying nothing wrong with letting new users use it, even if it's not the best first alternative.
<yaztromo> I used nano when i first used nix, it is awesome, but i can see your point IndyGunFreak yes
<Fujitsu> cocox: AIGLX is the default. What kind of graphics card do you have?
<noelferreira> i installed now firefox32 bits in my ubuntu amd64.everything works fine including java and flash. however the type of letter or the font size are weird. what is the problem?
<Fujitsu> r3n0c: FTP doesn't stream...
<cocox> Fujitsu build-in intel
<r3n0c> Fujitsu ok, lol i dind't think it did, but what would i run to setup a streaming server?
<TonKi> try it and if that doesnt work check for defects
<Fujitsu> cocox: That should have Compiz activated by default in Ubuntu 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> yaztromo: then if you're comfortable with it, thats fine.. but i'd say you're in the minority
<HardDisk> noelferreira, msttcorefonts?
<r3n0c> Fujitsu so that i could stream media
<cocox> Fujitsu yeah compiz is activated... but when i want to activated destok effects it doesnt work
<Fujitsu> cocox: Desktop Effects *is* Compiz.
<cocox> Fujitsu the only way is installing xserver-xgl
<HardDisk> also this "fixes" your font configuration http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=16896
<Montego> Anyone know what program I can use to capture a desktop vid . As the one's used on Youtube. Istanbule not working for me.
<noelferreira> what are msttcorefonsts?
<cocox> Fujitsu yeah by default desktop effects doesnt work
<Fujitsu> Montego: What do you mean it won't work?
<noelferreira> what are msttcorefonsts? HardDisk
<cocox> Fujitsu i have to install xserver-xgl
<HardDisk> ms fonts
<cocox> Fujitsu but my computer becomes slower
<cocox> Fujitsu that why i wanna try aiglx
<HardDisk> noelferreira, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<crdlb> cocox: what video card?
<yaztromo> IndyGunFreak, what is wrong with nano. It gives new uses a good taste of an easy CLI editor
<IndyGunFreak> for cryin out loud..
<yaztromo> lol
<IndyGunFreak> does nobody here understand english comprehension?
<cocox> crdlb buildin intel
<HardDisk> your sentence is flawed.
<sourcemaker> How can I update the linux kernel?
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: I don't get what you're saying.
 * Fujitsu ducks.
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't even begin to suggest, anything was wrong w/ nano
<crdlb> cocox: ok you definitely don't want Xgl then
<cocox> crdlb why ?
<HardDisk> "does nobody" is flawed english.
<Poolguy> hi
<crdlb> cocox: what's the output of 'lspci | grep VGA' ?
<cocox> crdlb that is why i wanna try aixgl
<noelferreira> ok HardDisk by the way do you know if there is an amd64 version os skype 2.0?
<quinton> yaztromo, You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: if i need an english lesson, i'll hit you up
<HardDisk> noelferreira, didn't the one I posted work?
<Montego> Fujitsu I click the record then stop . But it has said is saving to disk for 20 min now . I don't see any files. ANd I have to kill process to close it
<cocox> cocox@dell:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<cocox> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<cocox> crdlb look
<Fujitsu> Montego: Tried gtk-recordmydesktop?
<noelferreira> no HardDisk it is x386
<crdlb> cocox: ok you just need to unblacklist it, join #compiz-fusion
<HardDisk> noelferreira, unfortunately no.
<Montego> Yes said command not found
<noelferreira> ok
<Poolguy> Does anyone here know anything about getting a dell flat screen to work with ubuntu 7.04?
<noelferreira> i emule it
<Lukian> what's the quickest way to compare a list of directories on two hdds and return the differences?
<noelferreira> ;)
<Fujitsu> Montego: You need to install it...
<cocox> crdlb okok thanks
<quinton> I recently tried adding the two AWN files to my sources list and I get this message.
<quinton> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Lukian> (or two specified folders)
<Fujitsu> Poolguy: What does it do at the moment such that it doesn't work?
<Fujitsu> !permissions | quinton
<ubotu> quinton: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<HardDisk> Poolguy, "Did you try to turn it on"
<Poolguy> well, it works, but i dont have the proper resolution.
<Poolguy> yes HD.
<Montego> Fujitsu It's in syn?
<Fujitsu> Poolguy: What kind of graphics card? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Fujitsu> Montego: Of course.
<Montego> ok
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: what command did you type in the terminal in order to add the line to your source list?
<HardDisk> well resolution issues, is not necessarily a monitor issue.
<Poolguy> 7.04 and i am using beryl.
<yaztromo> if you werent root when you edited sources.list it won't work - did you definitely use sudo?
<Poolguy> i have a crappy GeForce 5200FX
<kitofhawaii> Poolguy: many of those monitors have multiple video inputs you have to switch...have you made sure you have the monitor set to the right input?
<HardDisk> Poolguy, do you have restricted nvidia drivers enabled?
<quinton> indygunfreak, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: you've not listened to a word anyone has said here, so im not gonna bother pointing out the obvious
<HardDisk> quinton, sudo gedit
<Fujitsu> Poolguy: In a terminal, with the monitor plugged in and on, try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg', the reboot, and see if it's better.
<Poolguy> it runs at 1024x768 fine, but that is the max resolution available on the pulldown menu.
<yaztromo> quinton, you need to use "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Fujitsu> quinton: Stick gksudo before that.
<HardDisk> or gksudo :)
<yaztromo> :)
<Poolguy> i am not sure about the restricted drivers.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't get it, he was told that like, i don't know, at least 5-6x...
<Fujitsu> IndyGunFreak: I know..
<kitofhawaii> Poolguy: change the monitor then...there's ones for most every resolution
<IndyGunFreak> thus spurring the debate over nano
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, that is expected in this room :)
<yaztromo> yes, which spawned is into a nano debate !
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: well, when you're told the answer repeatedly, its time to start ignoring them
<BruceM91> yay, I finally got a dock to work in ubuntu
<Poolguy> change the monitor?
<HardDisk> Poolguy, system/admin/restricted and check the nvidia restricted drivers are enabled first.
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, I'm with you brotha.
<nickrud> HardDisk, no or about sudo , if he changes a pref using sudo it'll write as root to his home config
<quinton> indygunfreak, sorry
<HardDisk> sudo gives "temporary root access"
<il12> is there a defragmentation tool in Ubuntu?
<quinton> indygunfreak, worked
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: no need to tell me sorry, just when you have 10 people telling you how to fix it.. listen
 * RedHeron prefers sudo -i
<HardDisk> il12, if your HD is in EXT3 you don't need defragmenters
<kitofhawaii> Poolguy: in system -> admin -> screens and graphics...change it from "plug and play" to the monitor size you have
<quinton> indygunfreak now i get a different message
<nickrud> HardDisk, with /home/<you> as root, gksudo sets it as /root  (as does sudo -i)
<IndyGunFreak> especially when they more or less say the same thing
<jimcooncat> looking for tools to manage user preferences; do we have anything, for instance that would sync firefox and tbird prefs (without a third party server)? or a gconf with diff?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: fire away
<HardDisk> that is why we use sudo for our lovely new users, and not gksudo
<il12> HardDisk: it's an external USB connected HDD...I'm unsure of what EXT3 is
<Montego> Fujitsu does  gtk-recordmydesktop save file to Home dir?
<Fujitsu> Montego: I'm not quite sure.
<quinton> indygunfreak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019          on the last step after Then finally: it sells me to type the last sudo command. it cannot find the file it needs
<Poolguy> when i tried the system/admin/restricted in the command it said no such file or directory
<HardDisk> ah so you want to defragment your external HD
<Montego> Ok How about file ext. ogg ?
<Fujitsu> HardDisk: gksudo gives temporary root access too.
<Fujitsu> HardDisk: gksudo is preferred for graphical applications, or you're likely to break permissions.
<luis> hello people
<HardDisk> break permissions? hardly.
<chrometiger> ok, i installed fluxbox and then tried fbdesk   and now when i come back into gnome normally   i got a nautilus error  and my background is gone and all desktop icons ?   what do i do ??
<luis> anyone have an HP media center PC?
<il12> HardDisk: yes, so that I can install Kubuntu onto it to try so that I can compare it with Ubuntu, so if I don't like Kubuntu I don't have to redo everything I've done on ubuntu.
<quinton> indygunfreak, Was that uhm.. understanding enough?
<Montego> Fujitsu do you know if it save as .ogg?
<Fujitsu> HardDisk: Ahem.
<Fujitsu> Montego: I've not used it.
<Montego> Ok
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: yes, i'm readin git... are you sure you're copying htat line correctly?
<nickrud> !gksudo | HardDisk
<ubotu> HardDisk: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<quinton> indygunfreak, yes, I copy it word for word
<HardDisk> meh
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: hang on
<varsendaggr> !help! how do i change the virtual desktop behavior...   like moving windows between desktops...?
<quinton> indygunfreak, sure
<Poolguy> in my restricted drivers manager, I have the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver enabled
<luis> anyone here have an HP media center PC?
<HardDisk> fine got pwned by my own idiocy.
<HardDisk> that's besides the point. :)
<xayon> how can I play mp4 on totem?
<chrometiger> ok, i installed fluxbox and then tried fbdesk   and now when i come back into gnome normally   i got a nautilus error  and my background is gone and all desktop icons ?   what do i do ??
<yaztromo> luis, I have a hp pc running vista?
<nickrud> heh. I can relate to that
<IndyGunFreak> quinton:  go here, and just download the appropriate deb file for your distro..  http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Avant+Window+Navigator
<luis> no yaztromo, I have ubuntu on my media center PC
<luis> lol
<HardDisk> Poolguy, in terminal, sudo nvidia-settings
<HardDisk> and change your resolution
<Ziegler> Hello... I am running Feisty on a headless machine.  I would like to use do x11 forwarding to a windows box.  I have an x server setup on windows, and I use putty for ssh.   /etc/ssh/sshd_config has x11 forwarding allowed.  I get Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server when attempting to run a x app.  Any ideas?
<quinton> indygunfreak, after that type the same line?
<HardDisk> apply, write to x conf
<yaztromo> thats ok then :)
<luis> but I have a question, yaz, does your media center PC have a slot for a memory stick pro duo?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: no
<IndyGunFreak> just download the .deb file
<il12> So.... can anyone tell me how I would defragment my external drive?
<yaztromo> luis, no, just usb slots
<luis> oh
<luis> because mine has for pro
<HardDisk> il12, if you're installing ubuntu/kubuntu on that drive, you do not need to defrag.
<luis> but not pro duo :(
<quinton> indygunfreak, and install
<nickrud> il12, what kind of partition?
<Poolguy> ok hardDisk....what am i looking for in here?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: yup, just double click the .deb file
<luis> oh wait, the think came with an adaptor, nice
<HardDisk> ubuntu will format it to ext3, which will not require defragmenting
<quinton> indygundreak, worked perfect
<wordcitizen09> is there any way to chat with sound in ubuntu for yahoo messenger, please
<HardDisk> Poolguy, change resolution...
<quinton> indygunfreak, now to just uninstall kiba dock
<Poolguy> oh i see.
<jrattner1> Question: How do I get Amarok to recognize my ipod in Ubuntu (not Kubuntu)?
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: it should.
<IndyGunFreak> uninstall kiba-dock?
<Poolguy> do i need to restart bofore i plug in my LCD?
<nickrud> jrattner1, if it's brand new, you can't
<sam_> ugh installed everything and .rar files still dont work
<il12> HardDisk: it's not a clean HD, will that make any difference?
<HardDisk> Poolguy, you should do it with your LCD plugged in...
<Poolguy> i had it unplugged cause i put the CRT back on.
<IndyGunFreak>  quinton:  you can probably do that in synaptic.
<jrattner1> nickrud, really? the new nano won't work with amarok?
<nomasteryoda> nickrud, i think the new amarok 1.4.8 can right?
<sam_> can someone help me out with rar files
<HardDisk> il12, no difference.
<Poolguy> oh. i'll shut down and switch monitors then change that.
<Poolguy> BRB
<Fujitsu> jrattner1: Apple does their best to stop anything but iTunes using iPods.
<HardDisk> but who cares for itunes.
<Fujitsu> jrattner1: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS has support for them, or should, I believe.
<HardDisk> when there's gtkpod :)
<noelferreira> HardDisk, i think there's the same problem with font config. do i have to configure anything?
<quinton> indygunfreak, awn manager isnt opening
<nickrud> jrattner1, the one in ubuntu can't, nomasteryoda the new libgpod can, but ubuntu doesn't have it (just bought a nano)
<il12> nickrud: my external HDD is a single partition for now, until I install onto it. :)
<wordcitizen09> can someone help me with chatting on yahoo account with sound in ubuntu
<quinton> indygunfreak, odd...
<nomasteryoda> right
<HardDisk> ipods been working all the time
<nomasteryoda> that is what i thought
<HardDisk> even with rhythmbox
<HardDisk> and exaile
<HardDisk> and amarok
<HardDisk> etc.
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: what video device do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> and do you have the drivers installed for it.
<nickrud> il12, do you intend to give the whole drive to linux? if so, no need to defrag. If you aren't, windows does defrags
<Tu13es> hm, I'm forced to 'sudo dhclient' upon boot to get an IP on my wifi network, any ideas?
<quinton> indygunfreak, graphics card?
<chrometiger> question,  i have logged in to gnome but i have no desktop icons or background ?   need help plz
<HardDisk> noelferreira, just download the .fonts.conf I posted from the forum
<IndyGunFreak> or chipset if its integrated
<il12> HardDisk: so just burn the .iso to a CD, boot from it, click install and then... it will give me the option to choose which drive I want to install it on then, and it won't make a partition that would delete any of my files?
<Fujitsu> chrometiger: What happens if you hit Alt+F2 and try to run nautilus?
<quinton> indygunfreak, intel pentium 4 and or nvidia 256mb
<jrattner1> nickrud, so what do I need to do to get my DRM-free music from linux to my new ipod in ubuntu?
<HardDisk> il12, it will ask you if you want to resize to give room
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: ok, do you have the nvidia drivers enabled?
<quinton> indygunfreak, yes
<chrometiger> asked me to run app
<Fujitsu> jrattner1: Wait, and/or don't by products from such a nasty company.
<sam_> hey can someone help me with rar files?
<Fujitsu> s/by/buy/
<noelferreira> what forum HardDisk sorrry
<HardDisk> sam_, sudo apt-get install unrar rar
<il12> nickrud: noooo, I already have quite a bit on there, I could recopy it onto this  computer if I had to but I'd rather not if I can avoid it without having to go halfway around the world.
<HardDisk> noelferreira, sec
<jrattner1> Fujitsu, but there is no dev software?
<nickrud> jrattner1, http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<Zaelyxon> so is ubuntu really so great?
<Fujitsu> jrattner1: No dev software? What?
<HardDisk> noelferreira, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=16896
<Fujitsu> Zaelyxon: Of course!
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: sorry, i can't explain what problem you might have having, i'm not real familiar w/ avant
<nickrud> jrattner1, you'll have to build it until hardy
<noelferreira> and what i do with the file HardDisk ?
<HardDisk> Zaelyxon, it's only as great as you find it.
<quinton> indygunfreak, also when i try to add it to boot with the sysytem it wont find the file
<Zaelyxon> is it the best linux?
<Menacie> is it worth running ubuntu on a usb stick?
<Fujitsu> Zaelyxon: That is subjective.
<HardDisk> noelferreira, read the site, it tells you what to do
<chrometiger> Fujitsu: asks me to run and app
<noelferreira> ok
<Zaelyxon> what is your opinion?
<Fujitsu> chrometiger: Right, run nautilus.
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: what prob ar eyou having with unrar?
<jrattner1> nickrud, alright thats not too bad....Atleast there is an option....I'm used to building things anyway I'm an old slacker
<nickrud> il12, as far as I know, you can't defrag an ntfs disk from ubuntu,
<jrattner1> nickrud, have you heard of anyone making any ubuntu packages for it
<Fujitsu> Zaelyxon: My opinion is it's probably the best, but others will think otherwise. I'm biased, though...
<nickrud> jrattner1, ah, good on you :)
<HardDisk> nickrud, he doesnt need to
<sam_> indygunfreak: nevermind harddisk solved it. its always something simple..
<IndyGunFreak> quinton: sorry i really don't know the answer to your question.
<nickrud> jrattner1, not yet, but I haven't really looked yet.
<Zaelyxon> is it great for running games?
<IndyGunFreak> sam_: usually
<sam_> is hard disk a bot?
<HardDisk> il12, just install from the cd, and it will ask you to resize, don't worry about it.
<il12> nickrud: ok. but my main concern is that installing onto the hd will partition over some of the files I already have on there.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<nickrud> HardDisk, the third gen nano?
<HardDisk> sam_, yes.
<sam_> oh ok
<sam_> just the name comes off as a bot name
<BruceM91> does anyone know of something that is similiar to Apples Finder but for Ubuntu?
<nickrud> il12, gparted won't let you resize over files
<HardDisk> nickrud, does not compute.
<rickympl> hi, trying to configure rtorrent, and i get the following error: Unknown keyword 'URL' in '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libcurl.pc'
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: ... Nautilus, the default file manager?
<BruceM91> is it possible to make a shortcut on the desktop for that?
<nickrud> HardDisk, the software to support the nano's that play videos (3d gen) didn't get released until nov 11, it's not in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: The desktop is Nautilus.
<BruceM91> oh
<chrometiger> Fujitsu:  ok thanx,  just currious why did it do that after leaving fluxbox and then come back to gnome ?
<il12> HardDisk: so it won't harm any of the files already on that disk?
<Fujitsu> chrometiger: No idea.
<HardDisk> nickrud, video ipods yes only recently.
<chrometiger> haha thnx though
<nickrud> HardDisk, yes, that's what we've been discussing ;p
<Menacie> is the new ubuntu going to look like this? cause it looks ace
<HardDisk> il12, no, during the installation you will have the option to erase, or resize.
<Menacie> http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2007/323/0/b/Ubuntu_Theme_Mockup___Dark_by_bradwjensen.jpg
<Sretsam> Hey, has anyone here successfully installed the Java sdk with netbeans on Gutsy Gibbon?
<drgeb> my xsession crashes during login. I looked at .xsession-errors file and it has following: Checking for Xgl: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :1.0.
<Fujitsu> mansour: No.
<Fujitsu> Er, Menacie ^^
<Poolguy> well, that didn't do it.
<HardDisk> Menacie, read "Mockup"
<il12> HardDisk: alright, thank you very much. Is there a recommendation you think I should resize to? it's a 500GB and I've got 300GB+ free left on it.
<drgeb> I have pasted xsession-errors file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49451/ any ideas why the crash ?
<Poolguy> i tried to change it, and the screen wasn't working at all.
<Menacie> he must of got the idea from somewhere though
<Poolguy> it reverted back to its 1024x768.
<HardDisk> il12, as a start if you don't want to let ubuntu do it for you, you can do this, create for example 20-50 gigs of unallocated space using your favorite partition manager, then let ubuntu use all free space.
<Poolguy> I also got a bunch of errors in my terminal before the nvidia X server settings window came up.
<HardDisk> Menacie, yes it's called being artistic.
<BruceM91> how would I put a trash icon on the desktop?
<hvgotcodes> does the xgl that comes with gutsy known to have mem leaks?
<Sretsam> Having trouble installing the sun java sdk 6 with netbeans on Gutsy Gibbon.  Seems like there's an issue with the theme opening the installation window.  Has anyone done this successfully?
<il12> HardDisk:  ok, I don't mind letting ubuntu do it for me, I let it do it on my laptop which I'm on at the moment, I just didn't know if there was a particular size I should ask it to partition the drive to.
<HardDisk> BruceM91, sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<HardDisk> gtweakui for all you new users, you will love
<Poolguy> Here are the errors that I got:
<HardDisk> it allows you to add trash icons, home icons etc to your desktop with much added features.
<Poolguy> ERROR: Invalid display device CRT-0 specified on line 19 of configuration file
<Poolguy>        '/home/neezer/.nvidia-settings-rc' (the currently enabled display
<Poolguy>        devices are DFP-0 on neezer-desktop:0.0).
<Poolguy> ERROR: Invalid display device CRT-0 specified on line 20 of configuration file
<Poolguy>        '/home/neezer/.nvidia-settings-rc' (the currently enabled display
<Poolguy>        devices are DFP-0 on neezer-desktop:0.0).
<BruceM91> thanks, I think I had that before I had to reinstall ubunru
<Poolguy> ERROR: The attribute 'XVideoSyncToDisplay' specified on line 48 of
<Poolguy>        configuration file '/home/neezer/.nvidia-settings-rc' cannot be assigned
<Poolguy>        the value of CRT-0 (the currently enabled display devices are DFP-0 on
<Poolguy>        neezer-desktop:0.0).
<HardDisk> Poolguy, STOP
<robdig> !paste | Poolguy
<ubotu> Poolguy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pros922> xpad.c
<HardDisk> use pastebin
<HardDisk> read the topic
<Poolguy> oops...sorry.
<Ziegler> Hello... I am running Feisty on a headless machine.  I would like to use do x11 forwarding to a windows box.  I have an x server setup on windows, and I use putty for ssh.   /etc/ssh/sshd_config has x11 forwarding allowed.  I get Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server when attempting to run a x app.  Any ideas?
<HardDisk> now as I was saying, for you new ubuntuers, sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<pros922> xpad.h
 * IndyGunFreak thinks people who are ignorant to paste 15-20 lines of text in a channel with 1100 users, should be immediately banned
<HardDisk> located in system/preferences
 * HardDisk for once agrees :)
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak is unduly harsh, second offence yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sam_> quick question: what are widgets for ubuntu called again?
<HardDisk> gdesklets
<redd0t> sam_: a lot of different things.
<sam_> i thought it was screenlets?
<HardDisk> and wxWidgets
<HardDisk> or screenlets
<HardDisk> they are all different
<sam_> whats the most popular one?
<nickrud> sam_, screenlets for compiz
<Fujitsu> Ew, wxWidgets.
<sam_> or best for ubuntu
<HardDisk> screenlets is the most popular.
<nickrud> the rest suck (and screenlets are not much better)
<HardDisk> true.
<HardDisk> I hate them
<sam_> oh ok
<HardDisk> waste of desktop space.
<sam_> i just wanted some so my desktop didnt look so empty
<HardDisk> if I want the weather, I just look outside.
<sam_> i just have my background as of now
<ironfoot> I have a serious problem getting ruby to work is there away to restore mysql and start all over installing rails?
<HardDisk> if I want the time, I look at a watch.
<BruceM91> i use wxwidgets to get simdock to work
<nickrud> lol, I did have the weather app when I had a windowless office
<efrenefren> o
<Poolguy> HardDisk, here are my errors. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49452/
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: I don't think wxWidgets is what you think it is.
<HardDisk> why me?/
<Montego> Fujitsu  gtk-recordmydesktop works but vid is choppy. Thanks will need to work with it and see if I can clean it up.
<HardDisk> it's indy's turn
<Poolguy> cause you were helping me before.
<il12> HardDisk: because you're a bot, remember? ;)
<HardDisk> il12, affirmative.
<HardDisk> Poolguy, that's nothing to worry about.
<ironfoot> is there someone who can get me out of this mess?
<BruceM91> no, someone made a .deb for gutsy, and the .deb for simdock they made wouldnt install withough wswidgets
<burnte> Ok, here's a question. I have a box running U 7.04 server. sda1 is EXT3, plenty of free space (38GB disk, 23GB used), and it's got a directory that's being served via samba, so I don't want to reformat. I'm trying up upgrade to 7.10 desktop so I have another linux desktop I can hook to when needed, but the installer insists on formatting sda1. Help?
<robdig> ironfoot: what do you mean restore mysql?
<nickrud> ironfoot, sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0 , say yes to removing databases, and it's history
<Fujitsu> burnte: You don't use the installer to upgrade.
<Fujitsu> !upgrade | burnte
<ubotu> burnte: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> ironfoot, then reinstall
<HardDisk> burnte, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ???
<il12> HardDisk: dumb question, where does gtweakui install to? as in, under the 'Applications' menu, where is it?
<il12> brb
<nickrud> Fujitsu, the installer doesn't support sticking in the cd for an upgrade anymore?
<Shpook> Man, I really didn't want to spend Christmas Eve Eve diagnosing my computer.
<HardDisk> I did say system/preferences
<Fujitsu> nickrud: The Desktop CD never did.
<il12> nvm. here.
<HardDisk> Shpook, wait till after xmas.
<ironfoot> nickrud: I have alot of other script that use to run on php but since I tried to hook up ruby on rails I have a real mess on my hands.
<nickrud> Fujitsu, eh, never used the desktop anyway, don't remember why I thought that
<il12> HardDisk: ty, as I said, it was a dumb question.
<ironfoot> (I kept getting  #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<nickrud> ironfoot, I'm barely passable with mysql ; you could mysqldump any databases you wanted to keep, or install mysql-admin and do some surgery
<fatejudger> what gid and uid must I use in /etc/fstab to mount a partition with read privileges for everyone?
<nickrud> ironfoot, and that surpasses my passability :)
<HardDisk> also for you compiz freaks, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/26/compiz-fusion-tray-icon/ I know it's old, but never too old for new users :)
<Zoo> Hey. Has anyone set up fltk?
<burnte> awwc crap, no hints on doing this upgrade with the regular CD, so I don't have to reget the alternative one?
<HardDisk> burnte, can't you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Fujitsu> burnte: It's not possible without reinstalling - the .desktop CD doesn't actually contain the packages.
<burnte> well, I want to go from server to desktop.
<Fujitsu> Er, s/\.d/D/
<HardDisk> oh
<nickrud> fltk? that's so old ....
<HardDisk> my bad.
<ironfoot>  nickrud: Hey I appreciate the help. I've come here for a week now and so far you have at least tried to help., and I really apprectiate it.
<burnte> Fujitsu: Rats.
<HardDisk> server to desktop..
<burnte> well, thanks, at least I got my answer!
<Fujitsu> burnte: You can easily isntall the desktop packages once you've upgraded.
<Highlife> Hey guys how do I figure out what my mic device is?
<burnte> wasn't the IDEAL answer, but it'll have to do. :)
<HardDisk> just apt-get remove server components
<HardDisk> then add gui?
<Fujitsu> HardDisk: Why do the former at all?
<HardDisk> former what
<burnte> yeah, I won't be removing the server stuff
<Pici> HardDisk: just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<burnte> oh snap
<burnte> that easy?
<HardDisk> yea
<Fujitsu> That easy, yes.
<HardDisk> or kubuntu-desktop
<HardDisk> or xfce
<burnte> Why the hell didn't you people call me before I started this then? ;)
<Highlife> How do I figure out the device name of my mic?
<monkee> need help   have a tablet running 7.10 kubunto, trying to get touchpad to work
<HardDisk> you never asked.
<Fujitsu> burnte: Your main issue was upgrading, as far as I could see.
<burnte> HardDisk: You should have anticipated my need! ;)
<HardDisk> besides when he said server to desktop, I assumed he wanted to get rid of his server components.
<burnte> Fujitsu: I'm being facitious, you've been very helpful.
<burnte> I appreciated.
<HardDisk> he didn't say he wanted a GUI
<burnte> appreciate it, that is.
<Poolguy> so what else can I try HardDisk?
<burnte> I CAN SPEEK THE GUD INGLISH!
<burnte> Thanks all.
<monkee> need help   have a tablet running 7.10 kubunto, trying to get touchscreen to work
<BruceM91> grr, cant get the trash app in the simdock
<HardDisk> Poolguy, you could gedit your xorg.conf manually
<monkee> its fujitsu stylistic lt 5-500
<HardDisk> and insert the resolutions you want.
<monkee> c-500
<QMario> I am trying to record some audio using KRecord, and when I speak into the microphone, record, and attempt to play what I recorded, I don't here a sound. The file size continues to stay at 0KB even! What is the problem?
<Poolguy> i have already tried that.
<bqmassey> I need to redo the MBR for my multi-boot (XP and Gutsy) box..  I have a 7.04 disc.  When I boot the CD, what do I do to redo the loader?
<Poolguy> i added 1680x1050 in and when i started the computer back up, there was nothing showing on the screen.
<HardDisk> yeah, but does your videocard support that resolution?
<Poolguy> so i switched monitors back to my CRT, and it was in the proper resolution.
<jose-> hi all.  Iºm having problems with X.
<HardDisk> you cannot output more than what you're videocard allows.
<Stupid^Kid> is some one us the dvorak layout of keymap
<Poolguy> ok. how can i check that?
<Fujitsu> Stupid^Kid: I do.
<jose-> is there a way to turn off all effects?
<HardDisk> check your videocard device
<Fujitsu> jose-: System->Preferences->Appearance->Desktop Effects.
<Stupid^Kid> Fujitsu: i wonder how you deal with you vim
<monkee> need help   have a tablet running 7.10 kubunto, trying to get touchscreen to work  fijitsu lt c-500... touchscreen wont work....
<bqmassey> I need to redo the MBR for my multi-boot (XP and Gutsy) box..  I have a 7.04 disc.  When I boot the CD, what do I do to redo the loader?
<HardDisk> strange, touchscreen should work out of the box..ESPECIALLY with a fujitsu laptop
<cafuego> monkee: Enable the wacom devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> a laptop touch screen is a wacom device?
<HardDisk> yea
<Fujitsu> StaticVector: What problems do you find?
<Fujitsu> Dr_willis: Yep.
<Fujitsu> Gah, he left.
<HardDisk> because you touch it.
<Dr_willis> if i had a touch screen.. i bet the wife woudl steal my laptop.. so she could play Soiltare eaier.
<BruceM91> I am having a firefox issue
<HardDisk> lol :)
<jose-> question..how do you send msges?
<Fujitsu> BruceM91: Please be more specific.
<cafuego> Dr_willis: wacom make most of the sensors for most tablet machines
<HardDisk> touch screens + pr0n = havoc.
<monkee> k ty trying brb in few
<Fujitsu> jose-: You did it quite successfully.
<Zoo> Has anyone set up fltk?
<jose-> so then why am i to keep it in channel?
<jose-> confused...
<nickrud> monkee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401340 , near the bottom
<HardDisk> jose-, /msg
<Fujitsu> jose-: Keep questions in channel, so everyone can help and watch.
<Ziegler> anyone with any experience getting sshd to x11 forward?
<HardDisk> also try #irchelp or similar for irc command help.
<Fujitsu> Ziegler: Yes.
<BruceM91> my homepage is google. WHen I open firefox, I url decides to open : http://www.%u.com. That gives me a server not found screen. Once I hit the home icon however, google opens
<cafuego> Ziegler: ssh -X user@remotehost
<Ziegler> I am running Feisty on a headless machine.  I would like to use do x11 forwarding to a windows box.  I have an x server setup on windows, and I use putty for ssh.   /etc/ssh/sshd_config has x11 forwarding allowed.  I get Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server when attempting to run a x app.  Any ideas?
<Ziegler> (sorry to copy paste)
<bqmassey> I need to redo the MBR for my multi-boot (XP and Gutsy) box..  I have a 7.04 disc.  When I boot the CD, what do I do to redo the loader?
<Stupid^Kid>  /MOTD
<jose-> understood
<cafuego> Ziegler: Oh, windows. Dunno.
<Ziegler> lol...
<Ziegler> just temp...
<wers> I'm going to import pictures from a camera. what's the best app for that? F-spot? :)
<Ziegler> I am trying to x11forward to work machine
<Fujitsu> Ziegler: Is the X server running?
<Ziegler> yes
<Fujitsu> And accepting connections properly?
<Ziegler> xming
<cafuego> Ziegler: The X server on windows doesn't behave like one on ubuntu, so dunno.
<jose-> not sure what causes my problem.  the panel on the top of my screen sometimes inverts colors
<Ziegler> x server on windows works fine...
<Fujitsu> Ziegler: That would be a problem with your Windows X server, or PuTTY.
<rickympl> when i try the following command: pkg-config --modversion libcurl /  i get the following error: Unknown keyword 'URL' in '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libcurl.pc', what exactly does this mean??
<jose-> sometimes windows leave lines after they close.
<cafuego> Ziegler: Except it's not accepting connections.
 * cafuego shrugs.
<Ziegler> I am able to from x11forward from another linux box
<Stupid^Kid> oh , my poor network ! hey guy , i dropped just now , i wonder howto do with vim when you use drovak layout
<jose-> any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Stupid^Kid: What's different?
<matrix> 256M ram running ubuntu with X window is painful
<Fujitsu> matrix: Debatable.
<Stupid^Kid> i can use the convenient movements
<boo__> hey, can someone help me out with my partition tables/boot sector?  i'm using ubuntu and windows, and i can see windows in ubuntu but can't boot it.  the problem doesnt involve windows, i'm apparently not getting ntldr loaded so the problem lies in my bootsectors/grub.
<Fujitsu> Stupid^Kid: Ah, hjkl and co?
<plux> matrix: well, that kind of depends what window manager you use. :)
<Stupid^Kid> yes
 * Fujitsu avoids them.
<nickrud> matrix, I'm with you, you might like a lighter desktop. Try installing xubuntu-desktop
<matrix> plux: i use KDE
<plux> matrix: try XFCE, or fluxbox
<Fujitsu> Hhaha.
<bqmassey> ew, KDE
<Fujitsu> Or GNOME, even.
<Stupid^Kid> Fujitsu: however i find a string in vim.org   ,but it still doesn't work well
<wers> matrix, I am on gnome but I use xfwm4 :D
<nickrud> dwm, all the way. Once
<plux> Fujitsu: yeah, better than KDE when low on mem. :)
 * Fujitsu used to use ion3, but then the author got all nasty.
<matrix> ok ,xfce is so so not beautiful
<plux> matrix: well, you can skin it
<Ziegler> I am able to from x11forward from another linux box.. just not ubuntu
<boo__> can anyone help me?
<Stupid^Kid> Fujitsu: so i wonder if i can use the langmap just as LANGUAGE,
<jose-> -me whistles...waits for help
<bqmassey> I need to redo the MBR for my multi-boot (XP and Gutsy) box..  I have a 7.04 disc.  When I boot the CD, what do I do to redo the loader?
<HardDisk> can we not have a "zomg..<insert gui here> is da bestest cauze im leet" conversations?
<plux> Ziegler: you can x11 forword from any kind of unix via ssh that are running X11, not just Linux. From and to any machine.
<jose-> HardDisk- here, here
<nickrud> jose-, what effects are you trying to turn off
<Ziegler> yes, but I am not able to get ubuntu to do the forwarding
<ader10> Ubuntu keeps crashing. If I leave it alone for an hour or more, I can't get the computer to work. The screens are in standby and moving/clicking the mouse or typing on the keyboard doesn't do anything.
<burnte> ok, apt-get is looking for linux-image-2.6.20-16-server_2.6.20-16.28_i386.deb and getting a 404, I see blah.33_i386.deb on the servers.
<plux> Ziegler: you must edit your ssh conf
<Ziegler> I am running Feisty on a headless machine.  I would like to use do x11 forwarding to a windows box.  I have an x server setup on windows, and I use putty for ssh.   /etc/ssh/sshd_config has x11 forwarding allowed.  I get Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server when attempting to run a x app.  Any ideas?
<ader10> I just lost 2 hours of work because I forgot to save and left the computer on
<HardDisk> ader10, maybe check a powersafe setting?
<ader10> HardDisk: How do I check
<jose-> nickrud, the effects are off it seems but I still get residual lines when I minimize windows.
<HardDisk> ader10, as in check first your bios for power saving mode, try to disable it.
<Stupid^Kid> Fujitsu: as you know i can put a language evirnoment variable before app command when typein terminal
<Ziegler> plux ssh conf is edited
<hal9000> bqmassey- just make sure at the end in the advaned section the "install boot loder on hd0"  is checked
<Stupid^Kid> Fujitsu: such as   LANGUAGE=jp gimp
<nickrud> Ziegler, if you can forward from another linux, the issue is not ubuntu. Maybe you can find some putty channel that can fix it
<plux> Ziegler: x11forwording to windows is a pain. Does that setup work with any other machine?
<mitch_> When i want to "Quit" or shut down etc..nothing comes up when i hit the button
<bqmassey> hal9000: i'm not reinstalling the system.. just need to reintall grub
<Fujitsu> ader10: Are you using desktop effects with an nvidia card?
<ader10> HardDisk: I know that I don't have that in my bios
<User123> cssource
<ader10> Fujitsu: Yes
<jose-> nickrud, and often the panel at the top of the screen inverts colors or has blank pieces (wall paper shows) missing...
<Ziegler> well maybe I am not saying this right... I am able to forward x apps from other machines to windows....  the only machine  I cannot... is ubuntu machine
<Fujitsu> ader10: Try blindly typing your password - you may have a screensaver activated with the infamous compiz+nvidia black windows bug.
<HardDisk> ader10, in that case, check your screensaver settings (power manager) and disable things like turn off monitor etc, and troubleshoot to see if that is causing it.
<plux> Ziegler: Ah sorry missed that part :/
<boo__> bqmassey, if you need to install grub, just boot from a live cd, and type sudo grub.  then you just need to type roo (hdx,x) with x's being your hd/part number, then setup (hdx,x)
<ader10> Fujitsu: You sound like you know what you're talking about. I'll do that the next time it happens. Is there a known way to fix it yet?
<nickrud> jose-, oh, I think i saw this earlier, didn't realize it was your problem. I didn't answer because I didn't know :)
<Silver_Fox> How do i install a bin file?
<HardDisk> and listen to Fujitsu if you do indeed have that issue.
<boo__> ive reinstalled grub like 6 times today
<ader10> HardDisk: OK.
<bqmassey> thanks boo__
<HardDisk> like I said could be the screensaver.
<Silver_Fox> i have PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin on my desktop and i need a command to install it please
<google_> hi all people
<hal9000> bqmassey- not sure but you could try a "reinstall grub boot " on google
<jose-> nickrud, no worries...think anyone else knows?
<Traveler7> hey
<Fujitsu> Hi google_.
<Ziegler> plux I am looking at xeyes from a gentoo box as we speak
<Fujitsu> Hi Traveler7.
<HardDisk> ok I'm out.
<HardDisk> peace.
<nickrud> jose-, I'd ask on #compiz-fusion, they've probably seen this before
<jose-> other than this odd problem, 7.10 is working wonderfully....
<Fujitsu> Bye HardDisk.
<plux> Ziegler: http://www.captain.at/howto-xlib-connection-refused-by-server.php
<boo__> can someone help me with my bootsectors/grub?  i've been trying to get this working all day
<jose-> nickrud, thanks
<Ziegler> boo__:  looking thank you
<Silver_Fox> can someone please tell me how to install PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin?
<Traveler7> does anyone know a proxy that works on runescape
<Kalumba> Something very strange is going on with my system: I can not rename files/dirs on my desktop. When I right-click on it and choose Rename it gets ready to rename but ignores all input from my keyboard. Also I can not rename any file/folder in my own home dir! Please help
<nickrud> Ziegler, then ignore me :)
<Shpook> HardDisk: This is a very late response, but I can't wait until after Christmas lol
<Ziegler> np nickrud
<Ziegler> nickrud: all help is much appreciated
<Silver_Fox> anyone here me?
<ader10> Fujitsu: Do you know of any way to fix the bug?
<Silver_Fox> ..
<cipher_nemo_> I'm having some issues getting sound to work (ICH5 AC95) even though install detects everything and all levels look good. I had the system system working with an Audigy card, but pulled it from the PC to get on-board working.
<Traveler7> i want to play rs but i need proxy to play
<IndyGunFreak> cipher_nemo_: what is the onboard card?
<plux> Ziegler: http://www.starnet.com/xwin32kb/Xlib:_connection_to_localhost:10.0_refused_by_server/
<Fujitsu> ader10: Try Googling around for the nvidia compiz black windows bug. Turning off compiz will fix it... Does entering the password work?
<cipher_nemo_> IndyGunFreak: it's an Intel ICH5 AC95 compliant (built-in on an Asus mobo)
<QMario> I am trying to record some audio using KRecord, and when I speak into the microphone, record, and attempt to play what I recorded, I don't here a sound. The file size continues to stay at 0KB even! What is the problem?
<Fujitsu> QMario: What kind of sound card?
<Silver_Fox> Can someone please help me?  :)
<IndyGunFreak> cipher_nemo_: is it one of those hda chipsets?
<jose-> ciao
<QMario> Fujitsu, AC97.
<cipher_nemo_> IndyGunFreak: HDA? not sure what that is. It's an old Socket 478 mobo with AGP
<IndyGunFreak> cipher_nemo_: open up a terminal and "lspci" and see exactly how it idenfiies your sound device
<google_> beryl work in the ubuntu ?? :(
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: I'm trying to find the faq that helped me get ac95 audio working
<Creed> How do I mount remote SMB shares in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> compiz works  in Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Fujitsu> google_: Beryl is dead, and replaced by Compiz Fusion,w hich is turned on by default in Ubuntu 7.10.
<cipher_nemo_> IndyGunFreak: I've checked that out before, but it is:  Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<UbuntMe> Hi
<Dr_willis> Creed,  several ways.. to MOUNT them - you can edit the fstab.. or use the fuse-samba tools,
<cipher_nemo_> IndyGunFreak: oops, AC97 compliant, sorry
<google_> ahaaaaaaa  :)
<UbuntMe> how do i install PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin thats on my desktop?
<Traveler7> i hate webcam sites cuz all they do is sit and type the women dont do nothing
<Creed> !fuse-samba > Creed
<Dr_willis> Creed,  or a frontend like smb4k,  For quick access thers the smb:// feature of Konqueror.
<Dr_willis> Personally I like the fuse-samba way. :)
<Traveler7> who knows a very good mmorpg that i dont have to dl?
<google_> see all   i have error in command ls
<Creed> Dr_willis, Im a gnome lover :) lol No Konqueror
<Dr_willis> Traveler7,  that sounds like IRC. :)
<cipher_nemo_> IndyGunFreak: aplay -l reports two devices at bus 0 and 4, both AC97
<Dr_willis> Creed,  gnome has a similer smb:/ thing.
<Creed> Dr_willis, got a guide on how to setup fuse-samba?
<google_> this is error       Illegal instruction
<IndyGunFreak> cipher_nemo_: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2007/08/msg00152.html
<google_> what?
<Dr_willis> Creed,  i installed it and read its docs. :)  You add your user to the fuse group. make a .smb/smb.config file and run tthe tool
<nickrud> UbuntMe, cd ~/Desktop && chmod u+x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin && ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x86.bin
<Creed> Dr_willis, Im trying to get XMMS or VLC to play media files off my NAS to stream over Ventrilo, the way Ubuntu does it, neither program can see the mounts.
<google_> error in ls what iwork?
<Traveler7> how i pvt msg?
<google_> Illegal instruction
<cipher_nemo_> IndyGunFreak: thanks, I haven't found that in my Googling before... I'll give it a whirl
<Fujitsu> google_: Erm... you're just running `ls' in a terminal?
<Dr_willis> Creed,   theres mounting the shares, then thers browsing the shares. :) - the  fuse smb stuff should make the shares apear as local dirs for the programs
<google_> yes
<Traveler7> how u pvt msg?
<Fujitsu> google_: That's *bad*. What kind of hardware are you running it on?
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: in the terminal, what happens when you type "aplay -1"?
<Fujitsu> Traveler7: /msg somebody somemessage. Note that you need to be registered to do so.
<wolfric> could anyone help me with a partitioning problem i have? partman crashes on me when i try to install linux
<Traveler7> oh
<google_> :(
<nickrud> !register | Traveler7
<ubotu> Traveler7: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<wolfric> says exit code 10 if that rings a bell... cant find anything on google and ive tried a good few things by now but im running out of ideas
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: sorry, "aplay -l"
<alecw1> I'm having trouble getting my desktop shortcuts ("links") to open with Thunar instead of Nautilus. I've posted a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648657. Can anyone help me?
<google_> Ok i now install fedora
<UbuntMe> thanks nickrud, merry Christmas
<google_> :)
<barbguar> can someone help me with what command to use to get rid of a whole lot of photos with similar names?
<nickrud> UbuntMe, a Happy Holidays to you, too :)
<Dr_willis> barbguar,  how similer?
<wolfric> just use a whitespace id say
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: here, this worked me through: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Ziegler> barbguar:  rm ./*simmilarname*.jpg
<bqmassey> ok.. i have the live cd booted up (7.04).. how do I reinstall Grub for my 7.10/XP installation
<wolfric> or wildcard sry
<barbguar> Dr_willis: they all end with "-1.JPG"
<Fujitsu> barbguar: rm *-1.JPG
<Ziegler> barbguar: rm ./*-1,JPG
<wolfric> rm *-1.jpg ?
<Jordan_U> barbguar, Wait
<Ziegler> barbguar: rm ./*-1.JPG
 * nickrud considers dvorak
<barbguar> Okay but they are also in subdirectories
<Fujitsu> nickrud: Dvorak is good.
<Jordan_U> barbguar, Unless you are absolutely sure you aren't going to delete something you don't want to use rm -i
<Dr_willis> barbguar,  thats when 'find' comes in handy
<Ziegler> barbguar: rm -rf ./*-1.JPG ??
<Shpook> So, anyone ever have problems with programs not opening?
<Fujitsu> Ziegler: No.
<barbguar> They are all in Photos/year/month/date
<Jordan_U> Ziegler, Don't use -f unless you need to
<nickrud> Fujitsu, I've got nearly 40 years of qwerty, I'd probably explode
<wolfric> rm */*/*-1.jpg? i dunno if that would push it i have no idea
<Fujitsu> barbguar: find -name \*-1.JPG | xargs rm
<Ziegler> Fujitsu: isnt r recursive?
<Fujitsu> Ziegler: Yes, but not in that way.
<robdig> Shpook: sometimes
<Dr_willis> Yu dont use  */*/* type stuff. :) i belive...
<Fujitsu> nickrud: It was painful to throw away a decade of typing ridiculously quickly, but I'm fairly quick again now.
<Dr_willis> find and xargs, can handdle that.
<wolfric> lol ok as the n00b ill shut up now :P
<barbguar>  Dr_willis: I tried that already and it didn't work
<Creed> Dr_willis, the man page is a little bare for fusesmb. So far I've created /home/smb and done "fusesmb /home/smb". What do I do from there?
<Fujitsu> Dr_willis: That's what I used above.
<Jordan_U> barbguar, Didn't work in what way?
<Shpook> it's driving me crazy...even gtk programs won't open...some of them I can open through terminal or with sh, but onle sometimes
<Fujitsu> Shpook: What error does it give?
<nickrud> Fujitsu, how long do you figure it took you to get reasonably proficient? And how do you deal with machines that aren't yours?
<robdig> Shpook: do you see errors when you open in terminal?
<wolfric> does ubuntu have something like chkdsk?
<Shpook> Only errors I've gotten were "file not found" but usually it just hangs in terminal.
<jdlizard> is there a good irc channel for playstation emulators
<Jordan_U> wolfric, Yes, fsck
<barbguar> Jordan_U: it said the files didn't exist.
<wolfric> ty
<robdig> wolfric: fsck, but unmount your partition before using it
<Jordan_U> barbguar, You probably need to add quotes
<iron_angel> jdlizard: not sure offhand. There are a few of 'em out there, though
<QMario> Fujitsu, so what is my problem?
<Dr_willis> Creed,  cp /usr/share/doc/fusesmb/examples/fusesmb.conf.ex /home/USERNAME/.smb/fusesmb.conf    must be done. Then Edit that file.. you needto enter the proper info there.
<Fujitsu> nickrud: It's hard to say. After about a day I was only a bit horrible painfully slow, but I can't give much more info... hm...  I can still type QWERTY fine, though sometimes end up doing things wrong.
<Dr_willis> Creed,  and you Need to have your user int he fuse group
<Jordan_U> barbguar, Otherwise anything like spaces in the file name will screw things up
<jdlizard> ty iron_angel
<matt___> is there a gtk app that is in the repos that will allow you to bind key combinations to start programs (like alt+f starts firefox) or is something like this even built in?
<Shpook> On a hard reboot, the system is fine for about 30 mins, then it goes downhill
<richard> when using growiso fs what does UBU stand for?
<Creed> Dr_willis, thanks! Time to get busy heh
<Dr_willis> Creed,  example in /etc/group fuse:x:107:willis Is my line.
<robdig> Shpook: does dmesg show anything?
<Jordan_U> barbguar, And again, you should use rm -i at least at first because files *cannot* be undeleted with ext3, once you rm them they are gone
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: What's wrong wiht a boring old find -name \*-1.JPG | xargs rm?
<dmitrig01_> i all
<dmitrig01_> what are the params to apt-get?
<Fujitsu> dmitrig01_: To do what?
<timroff> hi all, looking for help with wine and itunes
<Dr_willis> Creed,  BUT the user must totally lot out to get the new group setting.. (or cheat and some how login again with like 'ssh localhost')
<barbguar> Jordan_U: that seems to have worked
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, Nothing
<Dr_willis> Creed,  Then you run the smbfuse command
<barbguar> Thanks for helping everyone
<Fujitsu> timroff: Don't even bother to try.
<Jordan_U> barbguar, np
<barbguar> Now I just need to update fspot
<timroff> fujitsu: ive got it all installed right, but when i try and open it i get nothing
<nickrud> timroff, probably #winehq has help on that
<Shpook> robdig: nothing that I can spot, but I don't exactly know everything to look for
<timroff> ok cheers
<Fujitsu> timroff: Right, it doesn't work.
<wolfric> im sorry but how do i use fsck? either im doing something really wrong or the parameters are just really confusing...
<Weng> Is there any way to make Ubuntu understand borderless photopaper for printing? Trial and error is getting expensive
<richard> burning cd's what does UBU stand for?
<il12> how do I view the currently running processes and see how much of my computer's resources are being used?
<bamaboy789> anyone know a proxy that acctually works on runescape?
<Shpook> wolfric: what exactly do you need to do? just run a basic check?
<Creed> Dr_willis, how do I unmount something?
<Fujitsu> il12: System->Administgration->System Monitor.
<nickrud> Weng, what printer?
<wolfric> no my drives fucked up or something
<il12> Creed: I could be wrong but I just right clicked it in the file viewing UI and clicked 'unmount'
<Fujitsu> !ohmy | wolfric
<ubotu> wolfric: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Weng> nickrud: Canon i560
<bqmassey> can someone please help me reinstall grub
<Weng> nickrud: I suspect it doesn't matter anymore, though. 'cuz I just ran out of ink on the last print
<wolfric> ive got a really old machine running windows partitioned when i tried to install linux on the second drive it screwed up now nothing will boot and partman crashes when i try to reinstall it
<bqmassey> i'm booted into 7.04
<Creed> il12, heh this is in regards to fusesmb, different I believe
<il12> Fujitsu: ty. had forgotten that it was more friendly to view such things on this IS.
<Shpook> wolfric: yeah, we try to keep it family friendly in here please :-)
<wolfric> sorry my bad
<il12> Creed: whoops. Sorry, was thinking in general. oops. :-$
<bamaboy789> sigh anyone know a great mmorpg i can play?
<iron_angel> bamaboy789: on Linux? Second Life.
<bqmassey> bamaboy789: #idlerpg
<Creed> il12, its alright, my question was pretty generic as well.
<Creed> il12, atleast the way I put it
<Ziegler> my latest sshd saga: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Shpook> wolfric: it's okay, it happens sometimes. usually just running fsck should work, it'll automatically scan your filesystem
<crush_groove>  wolfric are you on linux now ?
<tcpdumpgod> il12 Use the command "top"
<wolfric> no windows i have 2 machines beside eachother
<crush_groove>  ah
<wolfric> the other one is currently running off the cd
<dmitrig01_> I have a question about apt-get - I installed linux w/ internet unpluged, so it commented out everything in /etc/apt/sources.list, and now I uncommented the lines.  But for some reason, apt-get isn't installing *anything*
<Shpook> wolfric: but don't do it on an active system, reboot to command line or livecd
<bqmassey> Can someone help me reinstall GRUB from 7.04 Live CD??  Please.
<nickrud> Weng, ok, that's good cuz I wasn't really finding much :0
<Fujitsu> dmitrig01_: RUn apt-get update first.
<wolfric> yeah im using live cd on the computer im trying to install it on
<dmitrig01_> thank you
<bqmassey> Can someone help me reinstall GRUB from 7.04 Live CD??  Please.
<Fujitsu> !grub | bqmassey
<ubotu> bqmassey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolfric> but since i havnt got it to install yet i havnt figured out exactly how to use linux...
<crush_groove>  wolfric if you can dl a app called sysmontools .  it will inspect your harddrive and determine its health .
<Fujitsu> bqmassey: The first think there should help.
<bqmassey> thanks Fujitsu
<deadlock> How do you install Icons on linux?
<wolfric> does it take a log of mem? the pc im trying to run it on its pretty old and doesnt have a lot of ram
<bamaboy789> man all i need is one good proxy and i can play runescape again
<Ziegler> sshd problem fixed
<wolfric> since im running it pure off the cd i assume
<crush_groove>  no
<Ziegler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3985175
<Shpook> wolfric: you know, I've had big problems trying to install any linux build on older machines
<crush_groove> heres thread
<crush_groove> wolfric, http://prefetch.net/articles/diskdrives.smart.html
<Ziegler> (that was 6 hours of pain)
<nickrud> Ziegler, lol, that is a concise fix :)
<wolfric> ok hold on 2 secs let me see if i can get the machine hooked up to the net
<skelter> hmm, so i just logged in, and i have no background (now it's black), taskbar or window chooser. help! :s
<noodles12> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bamaboy789> i wonder why it all of a sudden stoped working
<skelter> i made no configuration changes, but there was a power outage
<User123> hi, can somebody explain me a kernel interface ?
<Dr_willis> Creed,  to unnmount the smbfuse tools. I seem to recall using 'sudo umount /path/to/the/fusemountpoint'
<skelter> don't know why that would matter but figured i'd mention it
<Zoo> Has anyone set up fltk with eclipse or anjuta?
<Dr_willis> Creed,  thers also the fuse tools. Check the fuse web pages/docs
<noodles12> i have a dell 700 with intel graphics. my suspend was broken and movies would play in all black. I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and videos worked but now the suspend is gone from the menu, instead of <suspend, restart, hibernate, shutdown> now there is only <restart, shutdown>
<User123> Can someone tell me what a kernel interface is ?
<Fujitsu> User123: In what context?
<skelter> probably not, user123, best bet is to google
<bamaboy789> hmm lol i was reading a thread for proxy for runescape and he said go to www.3pic.com it works loli thought he was telling truth
<User123> i want to install the new nvidia driver
<bamaboy789> yall can try it if u want
<User123> and it told me to download a new kernel interface
<WorkingOnWise> dansguardian is broke and it is stopping me from installing anything else. I tries uninstalling it, ans I get E: dansguardian: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127. I tried reinstalling it and i get errors too. what do i do do just remove it? I have tries remove and purge.
<nickrud> bamaboy789, please don't link those here
<skelter> user123, use envy
<skelter> i can get you a link
<Jeffrey1> anyone know of an all-in-one PXE application? I know the pieces are out there, just wondering if there was a full application which had a GUI front-end
<HardDisk> bamaboy789, this is not the channel for these things
<skelter> it makes video drivers a snap (if you have an ATI or nvidia card)
<Dr_willis> skelter,  or can trash your system..
<HardDisk> bamaboy789, just because you got banned for whatever it is you were doing, don't post it here.
<nickrud> !envy
<User123> skelter i need a 3D driver
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<skelter> Dr_willis, so far envy has been my savior
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, could you paste the complete output from  apt-get -f install
<User123> atm im using glx-new driver
<cipher_nemo_> I'm having issues getting ICH5 sound to work even though everything looks good (lsmod | grep snd; lspci; aplay -l; etc.). I had the system system working with an Audigy card, but pulled it from the PC. Now the on-board sound isn't working. Any ideas?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, sudo apt-get -f install , that is
<skelter> using the restricted driver manager to install video drivers did NOT work for me, but envy did
<wolfric> http://prefetch.net/articles/diskdrives.smart.html (posting for 2nd client)
<skelter> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: still a no-go, huh? have you tried installing alsa-oss?
<User123> thanx to skelter
<Dr_willis> skelter,  and so far i see perhaps a dozen people a week that have to reinstall due to envy
<nickrud> Dr_willis, aren't you being a bit conservative?
<Creed> Dr_willis, you mean fuse-utils?
<Shpook> Dr_willis: add me to that list.
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  it will get MUCH worse when theres a new release. :)
<skelter> use at your own risk, obviously, but the restricted driver control panel did absolutely nothing good
<WorkingOnWise> Reading package lists... Done
<WorkingOnWise> Building dependency tree
<WorkingOnWise> Reading state information... Done
<WorkingOnWise> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<WorkingOnWise> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<WorkingOnWise> Need to get 0B of archives.
<skelter> didn't work at all
<WorkingOnWise> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<WorkingOnWise> Setting up dansguardian (2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4) ...
 * nickrud takes those first two weeks off
<WorkingOnWise> Starting DansGuardian: invoke-rc.d: initscript dansguardian, action "start" failed.
<WorkingOnWise> dpkg: error processing dansguardian (--configure):
<WorkingOnWise>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Dr_willis> Creed,  thers several fuse tools, as part of the fuse package.  Fuse is a tool thats well worth reading/learning about
<WorkingOnWise> Errors were encountered while processing:
<robdig> !paste | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WorkingOnWise>  dansguardian
<WorkingOnWise> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<WorkingOnWise> dohhhh
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, oh, sorry, paste isn't here
<WorkingOnWise> sorry room
<Shpook> WOW: use pastebin, it does'nt flood the channel
<WorkingOnWise> pastebin!!!
<noogen> stop
<Shpook> !pastebin
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: yup, still no-go. What is alsa-oss? I have Alsa on the system, and it looks like oss is there. Also I did check the idiot things like muted levels, in the right sound part, etc.
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<User123> Could someone send me a link for an explanation of kernel interfaces ??? (*im interested*)
<WorkingOnWise> lol...darn n))bs!
<Dr_willis> kernel.org  perhaps?
<wolfricbrokenpc> stuck at connecting to server for smartmontools
<snurtle> evening yall
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, lol,  could you put on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org :) /var/lib/dpkg/info/dansguardian.postinst
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: could this be an issue of having a Creative Labs Audigy card installed first, then pulling it, enabling on-board in BIOS, and booting back up to Ubuntu?
<skelter> so, i logged in after a power outage, and i have no background, taskbar or window chooser. anyone know what might be going on? didn't do any config changes
<gerzel_> ok I can't get my mic to record.  I think I need to run alsaconf but it doesn't seem to be on my ubuntu system.
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: possibly, that's the opposite of what caused my problem. I was using onboard, then switched to a pci card.
<skelter> gerzel_, apt-get install alsa?
<gerzel_> alsa is installed.
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook, it may be more similar than we think. What was your resolution?
<wolfricbrokenpc> crush_grove: does smartmontools do much more then fsck?
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: in System->Preferences->Sound can you hear anything under any of the options in playback, when you hit test?
<bazz> so, does the bcm43xx driver support master mode out of the box and do i need hostapd to be able to actually use it in master mode?
<gerzel_> Would it install something different if I get it through apt?
<Ash_Heron> hi how do i update gutsy to the latest gnome?
<gerzel_> I'm getting sound out of the card.
<skelter> gerzel_, i don't know much about recording
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: nope, sound or music, I have it continuing to play while I test things, lol. Still nothing :-(
<Fujitsu> Ash_Heron: It is the latest GNOME.
<nickrud> Ash_Heron, you have the latest gnome,
<Ash_Heron> gnome 2.21.4 has been released
<skelter> gerzel_, i do know that a lot of recording hardware isn't supported in linux, though. for instance my USB audio interface doesn't work for linux.
<nickrud> Ash_Heron, if you really want that, look up jhbuild . But doing it is beyond this channel's support
<cyzie> hi, how do i do a complete test on the hdd status and save to a log for analysis?
<wolfricbrokenpc> so um.. about the smartmontools... if that fails is there a backup?
<Ash_Heron> ok thanks for a place to start :)
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: what about the latest ac97 driver?
<gerzel_> And I can hear the mic when I turn up its level.  However whenever I try to send that sound into any program (ie a voice chat or sound recording) it doesn't record.  I also know that this worked with previos versions of ubuntu and slackware.
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: I even added a line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to test (options snd-hda-intel model=3stack) but I don't have the hda chip
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: where can I get the latest AC97 driver?
<josse> how  do you schedule an automatic backup with cron?
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#AC that should be it
<Shpook> cipher_nemo it has to be compiled
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: thanks, I'll try that!
<noogen> bazz: psst, master mode?  i'm just glad it's working
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: let us know what happens, and see if we have to go to the next step lol
<bazz> noogen: heh, yeah, i know, but master mode would be nice :)
<makuseru> hi, in pidgin, when im a direcrly connected to people, and they send me pictures, or i send pictures, part of the picture will display then the rest will just be black. what causes this and how can i fix it?
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: RealTek natively supports Linux... cool. Trying it now.
<wolfric2> can someone help me use fsck
<nickrud> wolfric2, what are you trying to fsck ?
<wolfric2> my corrupted hard drive that i messed up in my previous attempt to install linux
<nickrud> wolfric2, if you intend to install to that same partition, you don't need to fsck.
<wolfric2> partman crashes
<wolfric2> when i try reinstall
<snurtle> is there any software on ubuntu that supports tv tuner
<bazz> snurtle: mythtv's pretty good
<iron_angel> oh, something else is wrong, then, most likely
<wolfric2> exit error 10
<Dr_willis> snurtle,  i watch tv with MtythTV all the time. ;)
<iron_angel> snurtle: also, kdetv and tvtime aren't bad.
<snurtle> i got that but how do i set it up?do i need to find the drivers for my tuner?
<nickrud> wolfric2, erm, from the live cd,  run sudo fdisk -l , do you get a partition listing?
<bazz> wolfric2: you could try booting the livecd and running gparted on it
<Shpook> cipher_nemo: yeah, thankfully more and more companies are starting to support *nix platforms
<snurtle> i got tv time but i just get the blue screen
<snurtle> =(
<wolfric2> L or I?
<nickrud> wolfric, L
<wolfric2> either way just get "fsck 1.40-wip (14-nov-2006)
<wolfric2> one liner
<Tim_B> Hello all - Has anyone experience solving the Shuttle SN25P (Nvidia chipset) sound issues with Gutsy Gibbon? I am all Googled out...
<snurtle> says i have no video source for tvtime
<snurtle> how do i get my source
<Ash_Heron> nickrud: thanks for the infos found this http://live.gnome.org/JhbuildOnUbuntu
<nickrud> wolfric2, Ash_Heron yup, that's the one :)
<crush_groove> Shpook, as mngmt heads  learn more and more about the overall stability and cost effectivness in conjunction with the layers of programs freely available they almost will have to migrate towards the *nix distros seems to me
<wolfric2> nickrud ?
<Ash_Heron> :)
<nickrud> wolfric2, try bazz 's suggestion, run gparted from the live cd
<wolfric2> so that was what was supposed to happen?
<wolfric2> gnome partition editor?
<wolfric2> i think that crashed on me aswell let me try again
<nickrud> wolfric2, there are no partitions to fsck, you need to create new ones, and yes
<noodles12> i have a dell 700 with intel graphics. my suspend was broken and movies would play in all black. I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and videos worked but now the suspend is gone from the menu, instead of <suspend, restart, hibernate, shutdown> now there is only <restart, shutdown>
<brett_> hey, how do you manage wireless networks in ubuntu?
<snurtle> tvtime source anyone?
<nickrud> wolfric2, if that fails, run cfdisk , it's a text one that's never failed me (unlike gparted and kin)
<brett_> my wireless is jumping on my neighbors connection all the time
<brett_> and i don't know how to make it stop
<snurtle> cannot open capture device dev/video0
<Shpook> crush_groove: and it's happening, with the major distribution companies offering Ubuntu, and many governments and companies switching to Linux on more than just servers
<wolfric2> ok got it
<amonkey> i installed apache2 and php5, but when i try to goto a .php file in /var/www/ it starts to download instead of execute. php5 mod is enabled under apache.
<hans69> hi guys, i can't close applets in firefox, how do i solve this bug??
<brett_> amonkey did you restart apache after you installed php?
<nickrud> wolfric2, create your partitions there
<wolfric2> its running but all the partitions have a lock beside em
<amonkey> brett_, yes
<brett_> hans69, can't close them?
<wolfric2> ive already got the partitions made my ntfs and  linux-swap +ext3 plus another ntfs
<hans69> nop, i know it's a sun plugin bug
<nickrud> wolfric2, but fdisk -l doesn't show them?
<wolfric2> they're just corrupted or somewhat along the lines i get "operating system error" when i turn on the pc and try to boot and an "exit 10 error" when i try reinstall from live cd icon on desktop
<wolfric2> nope
<brett_> anybody know how to manage wireless networks in ubuntu?
<nickrud> wolfric2 then your partition table is fubar'd, run cfdisk and recreate all
<wolfric2> any parameters i need ontop of that?
<nickrud> wolfric2, cfdisk /dev/<root disk>   , like /dev/sda
<wolfric2> cfdisk - fatal error cannot open disk drive press any key to exit cfdisk
<khice> hey
<nickrud> wolfric, try cfdisk /dev/hda
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: had to take the dogs out... heres the file u wanted. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49453/
<wolfric2> same error
<hans69> can anybody help me?
<nickrud> poopy time comes first
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> wolfric2, then I think you have a hardware problem
<wolfric2> tried it on 1-5 hdas
<nickrud> wolfric2, not hda1 , but hda
<wolfric2> yeah i tried hda first and then hda1 /hda2 etc..
<regeya> whoo.
<wolfric2> i just figured id give em a shot since all the partitions were named that
<pawan> hi
<pawan> whats up
<hankdogg> Hey guys, simple router question... I'm trying to enable some ports on a linksys wrt54g, but whenever I try to save the settings, it says "Port range 0-0 not valid", even though I'm certain none of the enabled ports are set to 0-0, and I even changed the non enabled ports are 0-0 just to make sure
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/dansguardian.postinst , enter     exit 0     on line 2; then run sudo apt-get -f install  ,  then *immediately* run sudo aptitude purge dansguardian
<wolfric2> is there anything else i can try? i mean my files are still there i can still get my windows files when im on the live cd
<jdlizard> does anyone familiar with jinzora
<jdlizard> is
<jdlizard> lol
<nickrud> wolfric2, I'm not an expert on disk drives, luckily I've never had problems so I never needed to learn more than the basics.
<gneale> hankdogg: make sure you have the right choices "enabled"
<wolfric2> i shouldnt need to unmount them first should i ?
<crush_groove>  wolfric2 did you dl and use smart ?
<nickrud> wolfric2, keep the error that cfdisk spits out, and mention that in your requests.  Someone who knows will see it, eventually
<brett_> anybody know how to manage wireless networks in ubuntu?
<wolfric2> tried to
<crush_groove> ?
<wolfric2> got stuck on connecting to server and timed out
<jdlizard> when i try to access jinzora it says invalid style liquid, could anyone help with this
<wolfric2> when i tried wget http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/smartmontools/smartmontools-5.36.tar.gz
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: ack! That was a long build (no binary), and the auto build installer they have failed at the end mentioning I needed a "curses library"?
<nickrud> wolfric2, erm, one more thing:  sudo umount /dev/hda  ,   sudo umount /dev/sda  , whichever, and try again
<crush_groove>  yea
<crush_groove> \ I dled and installed
<crush_groove>  its very simple unpacks itself
<wolfric2> ok
<Highlife> How can I loop what I'm listening to through skype?
<otto_> so...anyone know why xserver-xorg-core gets a "No Valid FontPath could be found" error on a fresh gutsy-server install?
<nickrud> wolfric2, gah, I'm brain dead, each of your partition,s /dev/hdaX
<crush_groove> watches
<wolfric2> haha sweet man you're a genius whatever the hell that did im now getting past the partition window in install hope this works out the os booting but ill have to see :) thanks man
<otto_> I found one other person on the forums with the problem but theres no solution
<hankdogg> gneale: I'm fairly certain only two are enabled, and another weird thing, is that if I just load the page fresh with default, it gives me that error even if I don't changed anything
<cipher_nemo_> Anyone know where I get a "curses library" when a build (building updated drivers for sound) requests it?
<nickrud> wolfric2, yw :)  It was another of nickrud's  doh! moments
<hans69> how can i close java applets in firefox?
<navetz> how do i get vmware server
<nickrud> cipher_nemo_, install libncurses5-dev
<cipher_nemo_> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> navetz, add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner  to /etc/apt/sources.list , sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vmware-server
<hans69> how can i close java applets in firefox?
<dduong> navetz: www.vmware.com
<navetz> nickrud: thx
<nickrud> hans69, close the tab?
<dduong> or what nick said :P
<Nikolai> Hi all. And marry cristmass.  Euhm.. I've got a trouble. When i start live CD my old monitor cant handle the resolution or refresh rate. And whats wierd, even if i change resolution to lower one. It still happens. Any ideas anyone. Thx. ;)
<MuDBluR> does anybody knows VirtualBox ?
<otto_> anyone? "no valid FontPath could be found"
<dduong> otto:  Sorry I don't know this one
<SeekerX5> I was wondering - is the flash problem only affecting new ubuntu users, or do those who've already downloaded previous flash have problems too?
<otto_> it seems to be a gutsy specific problem
<hans69> nickrud: when i press the x button of the java applet window it doesn't close
<wolfric2> btw last question hopefully.... installing linux... should i need an ext3 swap AND an ntfs for just linux?
<SeekerX5> otto:  your answer was to my question?
<nickrud> hans69, no clue then, it was sort of a jocky answer
<MuDBluR> SeekerX5: i had a problem with flashplayer... and i had to install manualy
<nickrud> wolfric2, the ntfs is not required
<cyzie> anyone has any idea what could this means? Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nigro> hi
<nickrud> !flash | SeekerX5 (no, people who got it before it broke are ok)
<ubotu> SeekerX5 (no, people who got it before it broke are ok): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hankdogg> wolfric2: Nope, you should probably have just 3 directorys, 1 swap, 1 ext3 /boot, and 1 ext3 /
<hans69> nickrud: this is a bug, right?
<nigro> anybody know who configure an bcm43xx wireless?
<MuDBluR> cyzie: maybe a software problem...
<Cpudan80> cyzie: It means the program died
<nickrud> hans69, no clue, I haven't run a java applet in who knows when
<cyzie> how could i trace to the source of error ?
<hans69> ok
<Cpudan80> cyzie: look at the core dump
<nickrud> hankdogg, better is /   /home and swap
<SeekerX5> nickrud:  thanks.
<nickrud> hankdogg, it's not like we're using an ancient lilo here :)
<Zoo> Anyone set up fltk with eclipse or anjuta?
<cyzie> Cpudan80, i dont knwo where is the cordump.
<boo__> hey can someone help me fix my mbr/boot sectors?   i can see a partition in linux but I can't boot it
<nigro> my problem is: the wireless work fine without wep but when I try with wep my cars can't establish the connection
<nigro> :(
<hankdogg> nickrud: True, that is another way true
<Cpudan80> cyzie: In the directory the program was running from usually
<Cpudan80> What program died?
<cyzie> epiphany
<hankdogg> nickrud: I usually try to avoid keeping all of my /home files however when I reinstall
<nickrud> hankdogg, you keep a separate data partition?
<cyzie> Cpudan80, well, i chekc on the directory i run, i dont see the core dump.
<herbi1> hi everyone
<Cpudan80> cyzie: It would help to know what program is causing the problem
<gneale> hankdogg: i recommend a data drive too
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: worked fine. ty ty ty. May your kernel never panic and your gui never stick my friend :)
<cyzie> Cpudan80, epiphany
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise, yw, and thanks
<wired13> hi, ifs it possible to share a modem/PPP (over a mobile data card) connection "out" from a LAN port? (such that i can plug the LAN from the box into any existing router's uplink port, like say, a linksys wrt54g)
<_sojourner> cyzie try /var/crash/
<Cpudan80> cyzie: hrm... never used it -- sorry
<snurtle> how come kernels decide to pani from nowhere?
<snurtle> panic
<hankdogg> nickrud: I have a backup drive and home server with my things backed up
<gneale> hankdogg: keep whatever you want from your various home directories there and also mp3s, jpgs, videos, and other important docs
 * robdig thinks they get bored and want to watch us scramble
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  any ideas?
<nickrud> hankdogg, smarter solution, true
<cyzie> _sojourner, yes, got that crash file
<cyzie> _sojourner,  but it is ascii very long lines.
<hankdogg> nickrud: well, my only probably with /home, is that if I reinstall, it keeps config files with my previous setup
<hankdogg> assuming of course your trying to keep your /home
<Kl4m> snurtle: huh, kernel panic means that the Kernel detected a "dangerous" situation and decided to stop immediately
<Highlife> how do I reset alsa to defualt settings?
<nickrud> hankdogg, I see that as a feature , but that is a matter of state
<nickrud> *taste
<snurtle> but osmetimes it does it out of nowhere..just on a restart for example
<hankdogg> nickrud: gneale yeap, different strokes for different folks, the good thing is with ubuntu/linux, we have a choice
<nickrud> robdig, you have an evil mind. They'd never do that to us
<Gigi> Hi!  Do you know if I can see how much do I had the computer on
<Kl4m> There's no "out of nowhere" I'm sorry. The kernel is just a program, still deterministic
<qcode> hi
<Kl4m> Gigi: uptime
<boo__> =/ I feel like I've been talking to myself all night, can someone please help me fix this booting problem I've been having?
<Goatz> What is the fix for restricted codecs rendering movies in black and white / greyscale / pastel. (totem)
<Gigi> huh?
<Gigi> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Kl4m, cosmic rays toggling bits?
<matt___> i am making me a "backup" script. I've tried "tar -cf Backup.tar /home/matt.*", as I have a disk mounted in /home/matt/Data and don't want data to be backup up. I only want the config folders in matt to be backup up, hence the .*, but it doesn't work, it wants to grab everything, any help?
<Gigi> on the command?
<hankdogg> boo__: I'll give it a go, whats happening
<MuDBluR> boo__: what problem ?
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<Gigi> got it
<Gigi> thanks
<nickrud> ah, I'm getting twitchy and silly. see ya all
<chaosrl> is there any way to save a WEP key in network manager?
<Kl4m> nickrud: I said deterministic, not an isolated system :P
<boo__> Alright, I have a windows drive that I have used previously, I installed ubuntu beside it on a different partition and have been using it since.  I've been able to see the files in ubuntu, but I can't boot into windows
<Gigi>  21:56:18 up 1 day,  3:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.21, 0.29, 0.14 ---- what meas this, that it has been on 1 day?
<Gigi> how there can be 2 users???
<yaztromo> 1 day 3 hours 56 mins
<boo__> I've tried using fixboot/fixmbr from the winxp recovery disk, some stuff on hiren's bootcd, and testdisk, but for some reason, nothing happens when i select the windows option in grub
<Goatz> Gigi you may be loged in more than once, once in x and maybe once in a vt
<MuDBluR> Gigi: 2 user because is u and root... use man uptime to find more about it
<hankdogg> boo__: are you trying to boot into xp or ubuntu?
<boo__> xp
<moDumass> hmm, does anyone know how to get skype video to not have a solid green screen?
<boo__> im in ubuntu right now
<Gigi> thanks guys
<Corporeal> im developing a piece of software that binds to a socket... when it crashes (which is a lot considering what im doing) it leaves the address is use for freaking ever. any way to change the timeout to like... 1 second or something so it doesnt stay "Address in use" for so long?
<MuDBluR> boo__: your disks are SATA ?
<wolfric> does it come up with the option to select xp boo__
<boo__> MuDBluR, i'm not sure, i didn't build this comp, it's a laptop
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking for some recovery software
<CokeNCode> to get data off ntfs or fat32 partitions
<CokeNCode> any suggestions
<boo__> wolfric, yes,  it does the whole root (hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1, boot thing, but nothing happens , it sits there with an underscore
<numpy> evening all
<MuDBluR> boo__: hum... i aked because i had some problems with sata disks and XP + Ubuntu
<wolfric> has it always been like this?
<MuDBluR> boo__: log into linux and confirm the location of your XP partition...
<MuDBluR> mybe is not on hd0,0
<boo__> i havent been able to boot windows since i installed ubunut
<boo__> it is, though MuDBluR .  i've done fdisk -l many times
<MuDBluR> boo__: hum....
<jramsey> cmd please to mount an iso cd rom with exec option? i have a mind block ... i did sudo mount /cdrom /cdrom bit cam
<jramsey> cam
<boo__>  dev/sda1 is hda0,0
<MuDBluR> boo__: weird...
<jramsey> can't remember the exec switch and man isnt clear
<jinxed> hey
<MuDBluR> boo__: u can remove grub and reinstall to try to fix it
<jinxed> I was wondering what I would have to do to set up a music server on linux
<boo__> there is one bit of a caveat, i'm on a university laptop that has a hidden ibm (recovery, i supposE) partition, could that have anything to do with it?
<jinxed> with my old laptop
<boo__> i've reinstalled grub 6 times todahy
<otto_> so...if I manually install the xfonts packages...everything works...but why are they not included in the xserver-xorg-packages
<yaztromo> boo__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423938
<MuDBluR> boo__: more weird right now...
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<fabio_> mery crhismas to all ubuntu users
<fabio_> its good to know one men can change the world
<jinxed> enhance.... enchance.... enchance.... enchance
<wolfric> is there only one drive boo
<jinxed> endless resolution
<fabio_> Open Source to enernity
<herbi1> merry xmas to you\
<fabio_> *eternity
<wolfric> physical hard drive
<nigro> fabio_: mery crhismas to you
<jinxed> does anyone know if it is possilbe to upgrade to the new version of ubuntu from 7.04
<fabio_> nigro: thanks pall
<jinxed> without losing all my data
<boo__> yaztromo, MuDBluR , another thing,  When I boot into winxp recovery console, WinXP doesn't find a windows installation like it should, when i do dir command to list files, it gives me an error
<fabio_> herbil: _O_
<moDumass> jinxed, it is possible
<robdig> jinxed: yes
<Zoo> Anyone install fltk successfully?
<moDumass> i am using 7.10 and i started off with 6. something
<jinxed> modumass how did you go about doing it?
<fabio_> 2008 is cumming
<fabio_> yeah
<fabio_> :)
<herbi1> lol fabio_
<boo__> yes wolfric
<boo__> there is only one physical drive
<ncepu_> what
<otto_> jinxed there are instructoins on the main ubuntu site
<Beererde> hi. does gnash work for anyone? it displays fine, but the mouse is not working
<yaztromo> boo__, what error does dir give
<jinxed> thanks otto
<otto_> click upgrade
<otto_> instead of download
<fabio_> herbi1: can u see the private?
<dahitokiri> is there something special one must do to use DVI from a video card under ubuntu?
<jinxed> will that affect me since I am triple particianed?
<boo__> yaztromo, the windows recovery console?
<otto_> it shouldnt matter
<yaztromo> yeah
<jinxed> I have 20/20/20 gigs ubuntu/xp/shared
<otto_> it wont mess with your partitions
<fabio_> windows is sheet
<fabio_> lol
<otto_> it should only update the installed files
<jinxed> alright
<jinxed> thanks otto
<jinxed> i shall do that
<hankdogg> jinxed: I can piss farther, I got 200/250/500 ubuntu/ubuntu/utbunt
<jinxed> maybe beryl will finally work
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jinxed> hankdogg yeah my comp is piece of shit,
<sam_> hey I seem to have a problem with the update manager, can someone help?
<jinxed> i just wanted xp/ubuntu but the guy i paid 100 dollars to said this was the way i should do it
<otto_> whats the problem?
<n00bie> what is the name of the current testing release?
<hankdogg> jinxed: Naw, I'm sure it works, I definitely don't use that much, its kind of a waste
<boo__> yaztromo, '...an error
<boo__> has occurred enumerating the directory.
<adamc> hello
<fabio_> i dont know why my virtualbox not detect dvd room
<fabio_> *rom
<sam_> Well this shows up: 'E:Type '“deb' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<adamc> is it possible to get desktop effects with xgl and NO fglrx?
<n00bie> is dapper testing or stable?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: it would help to know what you were trying to install from which repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> n00bie: dapper is very stable
<msingh2> is it possible to rename the machine
<otto_> sam: it sounds like you have a " in front of a deb
<dahitokiri> is there something special one must do to use DVI from a video card under ubuntu?
<crush_groove> msingh2,  at the bash prompt ?
<sam_> <Jack_Sparrow> well I just noticed the icon on top of my screen, i clicked it and found out it was my update manager, then the error showed up
<otto_> it should either be just 'deb' and the server address or '#deb'
<boo__> Any idea anyone?
<wolfric> how much stuff do you have on linux?
<msingh2> crush_groove, wherever... i just dont like the foo-desktop default name i got
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: Have you changed your sources.list or EVER run automatix or envy.. both bad ideas by the way
<boo__> a lot, wolfric
<otto_> eh...automatix has never done me wrong in the past
<yaztromo> boo__, try running a chkdsk in the recovery console
<wolfric> would it be worth uninstalling it? or else transfer your windows file over to linux and reinstall windows on a wiped partition?
<sam_> jack_sparrow: not that i know of, i recognize seeing automatix somewhere
<yaztromo> or that ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> otto_: It is the single WORST thing you acan do to your computer
<crush_groove> msingh2,  at the bash you do it like this gnome-terminal --title=title >> changes term title ie >> gnome-terminal --title=beautiful
<otto_> lol
<boo__> yaztromo, can i just do fsck from within linux?
<n00bie> i need to replace "Dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list to the current testing, anybody knows?
<kitofhawaii> !automatix > otto_
<otto_> havnt used it since dapper I think but...always got what I needed done
<yaztromo> i dont think fsck has an ntfs check
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: You can post your sources.list  to the pastebin.. not in channel.. but the odds are you did use it and that is the start of your problems
<otto_> why do you need to do that n00bie?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitofhawaii: Aloha & Mahalo
<sam_> jack_sparrow: how do i get my sources.list in the first place?
<otto_> and yes, with what gutsy has out of the box, there is no need for automatix
<Shadow147> I have used automatix before and I hated it
<otto_> sudo geded /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<kitofhawaii> Jack_Sparrow: aloha :) mele kalikimaka :)
<n00bie> otto_: i wanna move to testing i've been in debian before and :%s/stable/unstable/g is not working here. so i justt need one word, ONE.
<otto_> sorry thats gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam_> jack_sparrow: the only thing i remember seeing automatix is when i was trying to fix my sound, it was one of the options along with easy ubuntu
<IdleOne> n00bie: that is not a good idea. you want to upgrade to the next version and so on till you get to testing. or download the alpha2 cd and do a fresh install
<otto_> and...gksudo yeah...dont listen to me
<smash> I'm ALiVE!   yay me  ^-^
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: It has NEVER been recommended by this channel
<n00bie> i know what i'm doing could you pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell me the ONE word i need? is it edgy?
<boo__> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> otto_: Use gksudo for gui apps
<boo__> yaztromo, what if the check turns up good?
<sam_> jack_sparrow: yea i forgot where im positive i didnt even touch automatix though
<wired13> hi, ifs it possible to share a modem/PPP (over a mobile data card) connection "out" from a LAN port? (such that i can plug the LAN from the box into any existing router's uplink port, like say, a linksys wrt54g)
<n00bie> i miss sid :(
<otto_> the current testing release? well I would vote hardy but...thats a big upgrade and will probably break dapper
<IdleOne> n00bie: if you knew what you were doing you wouldnt do it
<Shadow147> Jack_Sparrow gksudo is a pain I mainly use sudo for my superuser duities I am the only user anyways
<boo__> wolfric, do you have any proposed solutions?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: Automatix has a nasty habit of biting you during an update or upgrade
<IdleOne> n00bie: join #ubuntu+1
<n00bie> thanks for not mentioning the only word i need, i'll go back to debian you guys simply suck.
<sam_> jack_sparrow: ohhh yea i touched my sourceslist for wine
<yaztromo> boo__, id be surprised if it did. but if it does then its beyond me :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadow147: that is a bad isea
<boo__> bleh
<Jack_Sparrow> idea
<boo__> ok wait
<sam_> jack_sparrow: on the bottom i put ## Wine, Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10):
<sam_> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
<sam_> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
<sam_> “deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets gutsy screenlets”
<IdleOne> n00bie: we suck because we dont want you to break your sysytem
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: Sorry I cant help you since you didnt listen..
<otto_> your problem is the quotes around the last one sam
<IdleOne> enjoy debian
<sam_> jack_sparrow: wha??
<n00bie> i've been in debian for over 5 years in sid IdleOne, and if i wanna know ubuntu i can't do it?
<Shadow147> Jack_Sparrow well I don't use gksudo because it's too much a problem for me
<sam_> jack_sparrow: so im just screwed?
<IdleOne> n00bie: join #ubuntu+1 please
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadow147: using sudo for gui apps will lead to trashed permissions..
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<boo__> what should i do about this hidden partition?
<smash> There's soo much shnit to learn about Linux.  I can't even get the stupid Matrix Screen Saver as my background.  I'll be damned if I ever get Wine to do anything  >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: fix the quotes.
<sam_> jack_sparrow: just delete it?
<yaztromo> n00bie, testing at the moment can be considered "hardy"
<yaztromo> i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: remove the quotes or #    rem it out
<Shadow147> Jack_Sparrow well I don't use it for gui apps just for updates and installing deb files
<zylmak> hello i have a question why in kde if i press the remote place then samba share it faster than place -> network in gnome?
<sam_> jack_sparrow: well the bottom one the screenlets i dont need anyway i can just delete
<otto_> anyone know what packages will install libssl-dev?
<sam_> jack_sparrow: ah problem solved hahah
<otto_> openssh-server?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > sam_:
<sam_> jack_sparrow: the updates work now
<Shadow147> n00bie Ubuntu is Debian Based so just going back to Debian is really just a waste of time and energy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libssl
<ubotu> Found: libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev, libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg
<bqmassey> Today the update manager told me to install updates.. I did.. and now Grub gives me "Error 15: File Not Found" if i choose any of the three Ubuntu selections.. help!
<sam_> jack_sparrow: just deleted the last line for screenlets, i put the quotes wrong anyway
<av_> av
<av_> hi
<n00bie> Shadow147: i have not seen ONE single point on moving really to ubuntu, i'm just trying it and this is just not my thing but i wanna give it a try.
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: np...  in the future, please use the pastebin
<Shadow147> bqmassy what updates did it install?
<sam_> jack_sparrow: k
<bqmassey> Shadow147: I don't remember.. there were many
<Shadow147> bqmassy ok
<pussfell1r> when I play an mp3 in totem, it freaks out and hogs the cpu and then that search deamon flips out too and i have to reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> sam_: 10 - 15 thousand messages a day in here...   dont need the spam
 * ottothecow waves goodbye to bqmassey's kernel
<regeya> smash: using wine can be an exercise in frustration.  I mean, they're recreating an api that's only partly documented, so it tends to be frustrating.
<zylmak> i have a question why in kde if i press the remote place then samba share it faster than place -> network in gnome?
<ottothecow> !paste > ottothecow
<Shadow147> bqmassy any updates the messed with the kernel or the kernel hearders
<Shadow147> headers*
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<boo__> yaztromo, is there anything else I can do from the recovery console?
<regeya> zylmak: beats the devil out of me.
<bqmassey> Shadow147: thatse exactly what they were
<yaztromo> boo__, the chkdsk turned out ok?
<Shadow147> bqmassy ok
<boo__> im about to go run it
<zylmak> in ubuntu just to see my server it take between 2 to 5 min in kde its instant
<boo__> but it's a hassle to keep rebooting
<Shadow147> bqmassy hmm
<wolfric> hey boo
<xcthulhu> Icedtea is dieing on my x86-64 machine, is this a documented bug?
<wolfric> do a slow startup and check to see if there are any cmos errors just incase thats whats causing it not grub
<muaddib> hello all
<Shadow147> bqmassy did you take note of what was the previous setup in grub or lilo of the kernels?
<yaztromo> i cant think of anything except fixboot and fixmbr, which will completely overwrite grub
<xcthulhu> hey muaddib
<il12> ok, I have gotten the Ubuntu setup all the way to the part where you set the partitioning configs, but I want to makesure that it installs on my external HDD but does NOT wipe the data from it. How do I need to do this?
<excelle> I am trying to get fluxbuntu to install off of the cd it is not bootable  it just skips it I have sucessfully installed xubuntu so i know my cd burning techniques are correct.
<shawn3> Hello, when trying to play x264 576p video in mplayer on my desktop with 2.5 GHz cpu and 512 MB RAM, the video appears very slowed down.  Any help would be very appreciated :)
<cipher_nemo_> Shpook: if you're still around, I updated the Ac97 drivers smoothly, but it didn't help. I gave up on that and put my Audigy card back into the PC
<xcthulhu> excelle: Did you md5sum the image of fluxbuntu when you downloaded it?
<Shadow147> shawn3 I would suggest you use VLC
<osmosis> is there a way to setup a listening vncviewer ?
<excelle> no i will try that thanks
<bqmassey> Shadow147: setup?
<osmosis> so that someone can connect to me and I can view their screen ?
<xcthulhu> shawn3: What video card do you have?
<shawn3> Shadow147, I will try this, but I am still unsure of why mplayer would be slow as my friend has a 1.8 GHz cpu and even 720p has no lag
<osmosis> so i dont have to deal with their firewall
<shawn3> xcthulhu, it's an intel integrated card
<Shadow147> shawn3 thats weird
<Shadow147> bqmassy what grub or lilo shows at boot like memtest86+
<fabio_> open pgp key what is?
<shawn3> xcthulhu, I've been told the video card does not actually play a major role in playing HD video, it's more the cpu, is this true?
<xcthulhu> shawn3: ick.  Do you know if xorg is using vesafb or a native driver?
<ottothecow> osmosis, not that I know of but you could try ssh tunneling
<cipher_nemo_> My remote (native as HID in Ubuntu) has the volume control mapped to a sound device that is disabled. Any way I can remap it to work with the master volume of my sound card?
<xcthulhu> shawn3: Not sure.
<bqmassey> Shadow147:  grub still loads.. it errors out if i select any of the three ubuntu options.. including memtest86_
<hwilde> yo my system locks up can I turn up the log level somehow to trace it ?
<shawn3> xcthulhu, how do I tell if xorg is using vesafb or native driver?  I think it was recognized during installation
<phaedral> trouble with wifi; the drivers no longer show in restricted drivers...
<xcthulhu> shawn3: Are you using 7.10?
<shawn3> xcthulhu, yes i am
<Shadow147> bqmassy ok then grub is not looking for the right kernel and boot sequence
<lonejack> hi all, somebody have aver seen this: "Dec 24 05:21:28 claudio-desktop sudo:  claudio : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/claudio ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/users-admin"
<ottothecow> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lonejack> and how to solve
<xcthulhu> shawn3: system->administration->screens and graphics
<user11_011> how do i boot from a remote cdrom?
<Shadow147> shawn3 I have a an old p3 processor and I can play vids just fine
<shawn3> xcthulhu, what am i looking for exactly?
<xcthulhu> shawn3: then, go to the graphics tab
<xcthulhu> It should have a thing that says "driver"
<bqmassey> Shadow147: how do i fix that? i've already forced windows to overwrite the MBR, and then restored grub
<shawn3> xcthulhu it says intel experimental modsetting driver...
<kikr> how do I stop xchat from blinking in the taskbar?
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<xcthulhu> shawn3: that's the right one then.
<Shadow147> shawn3 most likely you don't have the right driver for your graphics card
<shawn3> Shadow147, that's the thing, I thought it would be fine to play 576p but it's slow
<ottothecow> anyone know how to get an mirc style channel list in xchat?
<shawn3> Shadow147 I figured it would be the right driver, it's a common desktop I thought, a bit old: Dell Dimension 2400
<hwilde_> yo my system locks up randomly, can I turn up the log level somehow to trace it ?
<Shadow147> shawn3 what type of grapics card you have
<shawn3> Shadow147, integrated intel graphics card, the driver is apparently intel experimental modsetting something or other
<Creed> Is there a way I can mount SMB shares (or any kind of share) and have VLC or something similair be able to stream-play files from it?
<phaedral> what to do if restricted drivers can't see the broadcom stuff?
<Shadow147> shawn3 ew intergrated graphics cards have many problems with vids and other types of problems
<snurtle> anyone know how to get tvtime to recognize my tv tuner
<rabi> bqmassey: what happened to you? you can also boot linux from windows boot loader
<shawn3> Shadow147 do you recommend I get a PCI graphics card?
<Shadow147> shawn3 yes
<wolfric> i know this isnt exactly to do with ubuntu but can you get custom written bios packages that will run on most boards?
<shawn3> Shadow147 I do not think my motherboard supports AGP but is there a way to tell?
<Shadow147> shawn3 or get a computer with a AGP graphics card
<Schmick> snurtle, tvtime uses resources from Video 4 Linux...
<]tyndareus]> hi all
<ottothecow> it probably supports AGP
<snurtle> so thats where i would get the drivers from?video for linux?
<ottothecow> it has got to be quite old not to
<Shadow147> shawn3 just look for a AGP slot on your motherboard
<ottothecow> or pretty new
<wolfric> i dont wnat to have to uninstall ubuntu but i dont think my current bios can handle it it keeps kicking it back to default when i boot up theres something it doesnt like
<xcthulhu> shawn3: Can you find the exact model of your graphics card?
<shawn3> Shadow147 all right will do
<Schmick> snurtle, you need to check if there is a mod that can see your tunner .. I'll pm you..
<xcthulhu> shawn3: you might need to google it to make sure you have the right driver...
<Shadow147> shawn3 I would Suggest a Nvidia Card or ATI Card
<bqmassey> Shadow147: any advice to my Grub happy?
<user11_011> how do i boot from a remote cdrom?
<ottothecow> you can get a lot of older/used nvidia or ati cards online for dirt cheap
<shawn3> xcthulhu I'm not sure how I would find the exact model, I know that I have a Dell Dimension 2400 with whatever integrated card it came with
<Shadow147> bqmassey try looking around the forum for a solution
<]tyndareus]> any ideas why K3b takes an awful amount of time to load up.  I have dual layer memorex drive
<Creed> Is there a way I can mount SMB shares (or any kind of share) and have VLC or something similair be able to stream-play files from it?\
<xcthulhu> shawn3: You might try typing the command 'dmesg' and dig around in that until you see some mention of your graphics card
<Schmick> snurtle,  what tvcard you got?
<xcthulhu> There's also Preferences->Hardware Info
<ottothecow> Creed, I used to use something that did that...let me see if I can remember
<Shpook> crap, I was peeling apples....if anyone sees cipher_nemo around, try and give him a hand with his audio
<ottothecow> used to be a default part of mandrake
<shawn3> xcthulhu what about lspci if perhaps it's a pci card?
<snurtle> its a  built in tv tuner came with sony desktop
<excelle> Ok I verified the md5sum of my iso and it matched and other reasons my fluxbuntu install cd will not boot  automatically ?
<snurtle> letme find the name hold on
<xcthulhu> shawn3: There's lots of ways to probe your hardware.  I'd give that a shot
<xcthulhu> maybe resort to digging through dmesg last
<shawn3> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<shawn3> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Creed> ottothecow, alright. I cant seem to get fusesmb working so any alternatives would be helpful.
<Schmick> snurtle, try a lspci to see if it get's recognized by the system.. that's your first step.
<snurtle> shit i cant find the name...its  a pci tv tuner  but came with the desktop
<shawn3> xcthulhu, i wonder how to tell if the driver is correct, just google?
<cav3man> is there any way to keep my icons on the taskbar from changing there positions?
<snurtle> im sorry to sound dumb but lspci?
<Schmick> snurtle, watch the language, this is a family -friendly channel.
<Shadow147> shawn3 aw man intergrated cards share memory so overall performance is hurt big time
<Schmick> snurtle, open a terminal and type lspci... lspci will list whatever is on your pci bus.
<shawn3> Shadow147 what if I got more RAM?
<xcthulhu> shawn3: yup
<xcthulhu> shawn3: just google
<Shadow147> shawn3 that will hwlp
<]tyndareus]> trying to burn dvds with k3b but it executes very slowly
<ottothecow> Creed, I mean you could certainly do it by hand with smbmount
<ares623> What are good virtualisation apps out there?
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<shawn3> Shadow147 I know just the right RAM to get from newegg, hopefully it'll work out.  Also, I should have mentioned that .avi plays perfectly fine with no lag
<snurtle> schmick i apologize and yes it  found it
<snurtle> 06:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<scguy318> ares623: VMware, VirtualBox, QEMU
<shawn3> xcthulhu if other videos such as .avi play fine, does that mean the driver is probably okay?
<excelle> anyone know why I cant get a my Fluxbuntu Install cd to Boot. I verified the md5sum. they are the same any other reasons my cd would be messed up i burned it at slow speed to make sure it wasnt bad media
<Creed> ottothecow, smbmount doesnt allow programs like VLC or XMMS to see th share and stream things from it sadly :(
<ares623> is QEMU free?
<Schmick> snurtle, ok.. it seems the chip it uses is CX23416
<Creed> ares623, yes
<Shadow147> shawn3 make sure to look at your RAM boards and find out how much more ram it can support
<xcthulhu> shawn3: hmm... yeah, it probably is.
<ares623> thanks..
<ottothecow> Creed, if you install smbfs and mount it, it doesnt show up in the browser for vlc?
<Shpook> Alright, to re-iterate, i'm having problems with programs not opening. I finally got an error message from one. Here it is:
<Shadow147> shawn3 your computer can
<ares623> Oh yeah, does it support video cards?
<shawn3> Shadow147 how can i tell by looking at the ram boards
<Schmick> so, now, type lsmod | grep CX23416 to see if something that manages it, is loaded.
<ares623> i tried vbox, but my vid card doesnt work on the guest
<Shpook> http://pastebin.org/12682
<xcthulhu> shawn3: You might consider using fluxbox, which uses less memory than Gnome
<Shadow147> shawn3 the ram boards with tell you the size of the RAM per module and ther Mhz
<shawn3> xcthulhu i noticed when i typed 'free' the command, almost all memory was taken up
<kikr> hey, I just installed the Adobe Flash Player, but flash is still not working on websites.  anyone know what's going on here?
<wastedfluid> hey; trying to get ubuntu to copy my laptop screen onto a LCD I have.. the problem is, at the main login screen - it works, after you login, my monitor says no support.. any ideas?
<slavik> shawn3: Linux takes available ram for buffers and cache :)
<snurtle> so how do i go about getting thatto work with tv time?
<Creed> ottothecow, cifs seems to be working for me right now so I think Ill stick with it.
<snurtle> schmick sorry
<shawn3> Mem:        514320     508328       5992  Shadow147 this is total, used, and free; does this seem like it needs to be upgraded?
<Benalex> excelle: join #fluxbuntu
<xcthulhu> shawn3:  You should use "ps aux" to figure out where all the memory is going
<xcthulhu> if it's something you don't need, you should kill it
<slavik> anyone know if it's possible to tell apt to install packages to a mountpoint instead of a live system?
<arooni-mobile> is there activesync replacement software for ubuntu gutsy?
<mrdinkles> Looking for bcmwl5.inf dl-- anyone know a good walk through for ndiswrapper
<snurtle> schmick do i just download the driver for it somewhere?
<slavik> arooni-mobile: for palm or for windows mobile?
<ottothecow> Creed, I would suggest apt-get install smbfs and then mounting it like sudo mount //HOST/SHARE /media/SHARE/ -o username=user,dmask=777,fmask=777
<excelle> thanks i will try there
<scguy318> mrdinkles: google SetupNdiswrapperHowTo, first hit
<Benalex> slavik: you are trying to make the live session persistent am i right?
<Schmick> snurtle, I googled CX23416 and it's just an encoder.. not the tuner itself..
<shawn3> xcthulhu the only thing i try to run is mplayer, i wonder if not loading up gnome would help, but i think i've tried that before and it didn't work
<arooni-mobile> slavik, windows mobile 6 pro
<slavik> Benalex: I want to create an ubuntu install on a partable drive without rebooting and such
<slavik> arooni-mobile: try the wiki ...
<arooni-mobile> slavik, what wiki
<MrPiracy> any tutorial site showing how to install kiba-dock on ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<slavik> wiki.ubuntu.com
<kdubois> so why, exactly, when i modify fstab and reboot, its not what I modified it to??
<snurtle> then i guess it cant find it
<mshadle> is there a way to tell iptables for a certain address (or eth1:3 alias) to NOT use NAT/etc? using standard POSTROUTING ?
<Shadow147> shawn3 your system may support 1.5GB of Ram I know mine may only support another 512MB of Ram
<xcthulhu> shawn3: What's using up all of your memory?
<Schmick> snurtle, there is no such thing as driver, we call it modules... you need to find the module that supports your  tuner and then load it..
<arooni-mobile> slavik, where od i find it
<xcthulhu> shawn3: It's probably something you don't need...
<shawn3> xcthulhu i'm not sure actually, ps aux listed a bunch of stuff
<slavik> in the search ...
<snurtle> ok thank you
<xcthulhu> shawn3: You have to crawl the mem% column
<Schmick> snurtle, so, first thing, you might be better pasting the lspci to ubuntu's pastebin to let me have a look at it.
<cav3man> im using 512 memory, and right now it's only using 30% of it
<fabio_> https://launchpad.net/~fabiomiguel3
<errorlevel> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy.  The window manager is messed up.  I removed compiz.  Metacity is running.  Metacity is set to be the current and default window manager in gconf.  I am using Clearlooks for the theme.  The problem is that the window icon is misaligned (it is about the distance from the side of the window as the gnome menu is wide.)
<Creed> ottothecow, isnt smbfs deprecated in favor of cifs?
<errorlevel> I am also missing the minimize, maximize and close buttons at the top of my window.
<Schmick> snurtle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<errorlevel> I tried google, but couldn't come up with anything since everybody else who seemed to have the problem was using compiz.
<shawn3> xcthulhu it's tons of stuff that i don't recognize, I think i'll try to play mplayer without logging into gnome and if that does not work, upgrade RAM
<cav3man> i'm using compiz with emerald, no problems like that here
<Schmick> !pastebin| snurtle
<ubotu> snurtle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadow147> shawn3 also make sure when u get another graphics card disable or intergrated card
<ottothecow> Creed, you're right...guess I should drop my outdated technology :)
<Shadow147> shawn3 you may want to talk to a computer tech either at a computer store or best buy
<Creed> ottothecow, heh hey if it works great, keep on using it! :D
<shawn3> Shadow147 I'm leaning more toward getting more RAM than another graphics card since overall performance is slow
<Creed> ottothecow, *hugs his Apple II*
<hwilde> I think that NetworkManager is locking up my computer.  The last line in the syslog before the restarts are errors from NetworkManager:  Dec 23 23:29:52 hw900 NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored.
<Shadow147> Creed I remember the old Apple II
<Creed> Shadow147, I still use mine from time to time :)
<SykOrakel> hi everyone. I just set up Ubuntu server and I was wondering if anybody could point me to a fix to make aptitude render properly in gnu screen
<anton>  hm "checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no<----what does that mean? trying to do ./configur
<Shadow147> Creed I used to own a Apple IIgs with GS/OS System 6.0.1
<hwilde> anton, apt-get install g++
<ottothecow> I just set up a ubuntu server and aptitude renders right...whats wrong with yours?
<Schmick> lol.. I used to program an Apple IIc :P
<Schmick> snurtle ?
<Shadow147> Creed I play my old Apple classic games on Kegs
<scguy318> anton: It means you need to install build-essential: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<SykOrakel> when i try to run it screen, opening up search (with /) doesn't give me what should look like a search box; it gives a blob with with question marks in it
<anton> aha, thanks
<SykOrakel> it works fine when i run it from term though
<Shadow147> anton if you want u can use sudo apt-get install
<SykOrakel> the problem is just in screen
<ottothecow> SykOrakel, sorry, I've got no idea then
<anton> Ok. I really need cd?
<SykOrakel> ottothecow thanks anyway
<Shadow147> anton the command cd?
<sonic_> 圣诞快乐
<IdleOne> !cn3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> anton or your ubuntu CD?
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anton> " hm "checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... n"
<anton> oops, sorry
<lonejack> hi, problem: the system doesn't see an HD. How can I correct this problem?
<Schmick> guess snurtle couln't take it.  geez.
<anton> " Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_"
<SykOrakel> i figure it has more to do with screen and ncurses than anything to do with aptitude, but i hoped that somebody else may have run into a solution already
<Shadow147> anton then yes
<anton> okoj
<cav3man> SykOrakel, are you running screen from tty (ctrl-alt-F2)?
<sonic_> 这里有会中文的吗？
<scguy318> anton: if you don't want to insert your Ubuntu CD to install packages, uncheck the CD repository in Software Sources
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<cav3man> oh, thats right, you are using server, nevermind
<anton> I see!
<scguy318> herbi1: don't you need to install libsnack?
<SykOrakel> cav3man, no, I am running from an ssh client, but I'm pretty sure I get similar problems from the tty
<u> is this is right channel to ask for hardware/system support?
<Shadow147> sonic_ | !cn
<sonic_> oh my god
<herbi1> scguy  snack is installed
<wastedfluid> hey, anyone successfully connected an external monitor to their laptop w/ gutsy?  it works fine until you log in.. and then it loses the signal.  i'm assuming something is not configured
<sksol> hey guys, i need some help installing the flash plugin in gutsy
<anton> configure: error: Cannot find GTKL Is gtk-config in your path?
<anton> <---hm?
<Schmick> u, just ask.
<Benalex> u: yes, if it is related to ubuntu :
<cav3man> sksol, it's broke
<Shadow147> anton !find gtk
<sksol> m?
<anton> ok
<scguy318> sksol: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890 for some debs
<sksol> what u mean?
<u> of course its related... im trying to install ubuntu but i cant yet
<u> got a new replacement asus p4p800 mobo and test ran it 2 month ago, and it worked fine outside of the case.  yesterday, i finally threw in everything and connected all that should be connected in my case, but no go.  no boot screens what-so-ever.  i have tested/switched monitors (lcd - crt), switched vga cards, and many variations. if anyone knows whats wrong, please holla! thx
<sksol> man, you seriuos?
<u>  not forgetting to mention, i tried plugging only the essentials (vga, mem, cpu, mobo power(s)) but nothing but blackness
<hwilde> wastedfluid, only way I can get my laptop to export the display is reboot into windows, fn+f7, then reboot into ubuntu.
<anton> Shadow147: bash: !find: event not found
<scguy318> sksol: as of now, the flashplugin-nonfree package does NOT work due to Adobe updating their Flash plugin, thus breaking the MD5 check
<scguy318> sksol: see the bug link for info and some packages
<Shadow147> anton do you have gtk-config installed?
<Schmick> u, where u able to boot livecd?
<sksol> oo, ok ok, thanks a lot guys
<sksol> ill look into that bug
<anton> Hm, dunno...sudo apt-get install gtk-config?
<Shadow147> anton what are you compiling anyways
<anton> a program
<u> Schmick i cannot see anything on my screen...
<Benalex> u:... have you checked any shorts with case?
<anton> stompboxes 2
<Shadow147> anton I don't know that program
<u> Benalex i dont know how to... that could be it, but i just got another mobo from asus
<anton> Ok. Where to find gtk-config?
<scguy318> u: is there a short somewhere inside your case? if you haven't thought of that
<Schmick> u, but did you get past POST? (any beeps from pc-speaker?)
<HardDisk> it IS possible he got a bricked mobo
<open-gl> i install ubuntu into my laptop now I want windows xp also. I don't want ubuntu to be deleted if I install windows xp and the files I have. Will install windows xp be fine.
<scguy318> HardDisk: thats possible, though he said he did test before putting into case and worked fine
<Shadow147> anton try sudo apt-get install gtk
<[gquit]bombadil> is there a wxpython metapackage?
<Benalex> u, get back the mobo outside again... and check!
<anton> couldn't find package gtk
<u> Benalex do u think i could have shorted something by plugging in the jumper/pins (built-in speakers, power switch, reset switch, LEDs) wrong?  i followed the manuel correctly...
<Shadow147> anton ok look around the forums
<u> Benalex maybe i should...
<Schmick> open-gl, you can install xp on a diferent partition, but usually xp will overwrite GRUB... easy step.. install xp first, ubutu second
<HardDisk> scguy318, electrical issues he may have done unto himself.
<u> Benalex i have just been too upset to take it all out again..
<Benalex> u, no I mean the mobo is touchnig some metal in the case itself... just get it out and check again
<open-gl> ok thanks
<scguy318> anton: if your app wants gtk-config, it probably wants GTK 1
<HardDisk> u, unplug everything, just plug in cpu, ram and electrical plugs from the PSU
<open-gl> so to just be sure i will save all my files
<Benalex> u, I know it is annoying but this is the price of having your pc naked all the time ;P
<HardDisk> dude, all my pc's are nekked :) I like em that way, so fresh and so clean clean
 * Schmick 's pc doesn't even have any screws left.. snif... 
<justnulling2> my box just crashed 7.10amd64 anyone call tell me what is wrong http://pastebin.com/m465a935f
<u> scguy318 i where can i test a short?  and i do not get monitor signals... i.e. no wake when turning on the comp power
<anton> scguy: So I'll install that?
<scguy318> anton: the devel package for it yes
<scguy318> anton: gimme a sec
<anton> ok!
<HardDisk> u, you'll need an ammeter
<Benalex> HardDisk: its just you ... ben7eb kol 7aga NaKeD ;)
<HardDisk> haha
<scguy318> u: I would probably look to see if there's unwanted metal contact somewhere, but do what someone said and remove that mobo from the case
<HardDisk> u, seriously if you have no clue about this, don't you have a friend who can help?
<u> HardDisk i have tried plugging in only the essentials... i will try and take the components out again and see if there's any actual shortages
<Schmick> u, when the pc fists starts up, it runs a Power On Self Test (POST).. it signals everything is ok by a single beep on the pc speaker.. if you don't get the beep, do as Benalex  says.
<HardDisk> yea you should do that
<HardDisk> Schmick, unless he didn't plug in the speakers :)
<HardDisk> "oooo lovely magnet"
<u> Benalex i'll take ur advice
<errorlevel> Does anybody know what could be causing Metacity (I completely removed Compiz) from showing window titlebars correctly?  Using any installed themes for Gutsy yields no max, min, or close buttons.  This was an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. :)
<barbguar> I have a problem with fspot. I imported a whole lot of photos from my old machine and I ended up with duplicates of almost every photo. The dups all ended with "-1.JPG" on the end so I deleted them all via the command line. However, f-spot still thinks the photos are there. Can anyone tell me how to go about removing the references in f-spot?
<scguy318> anton: install package libgtk1.2-dev
<Schmick> lol yes HardDisk, but that qualifies as a problem as well.. lol..
<HardDisk> :)
<Acetylcholine> good link
<Benalex> u, my pleasure, just don't forget to transfer a good money for this :)
<Acetylcholine> click
<u> Schmick no beep or smiles =(
<HardDisk> !spam | Acetylcholine
<ubotu> Acetylcholine: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<anton> scguy ok!
<crimsun> Acetylcholine: um, don't do that.
<Acetylcholine> crimsun: OKAYT
<scguy318> !ops | Acetylcholine
<ubotu> Acetylcholine: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Acetylcholine> !spam | HardDisk
<ubotu> HardDisk: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Schmick> ok then u, follow Benalex valuable advice..
<HardDisk> !ops | Acetylcholine
<u> lol...
<HardDisk> gawd damn it
<u> i will
<u> im a techie.. but not really a good techie for my own pc
<HardDisk> don't worry about it
<u> -_-
<u> brb
<Shadow147> u how long have u use ubuntu or any other linux flavors?
<HardDisk> I like chocolate.
<moDumass> Acetylcholine, that link was, man, thats wrong.. funny but, man... arg
<justnulling2> any one can look at the logs and tell me what's going on, i not sure if it is a software or hardware problem http://pastebin.com/m465a935f
<Speedinbil_> I am having no luck getting my xubuntu online with an old machine.  I have pppoe dsl modem
<quigz>  does anyone know if there are key bindings for minizing windows?
<HardDisk> quigz, check keyboard shortcuts
<pteague> evga or xfx nvidia ?
<barbguar>  I have a problem with fspot. I imported a whole lot of photos from my old machine and I ended up with duplicates of almost every photo. The dups all ended with "-1.JPG" on the end so I deleted them all via the command line. However, f-spot still thinks the photos are there. Can anyone tell me how to go about removing the references in f-spot?
<ryansmith> how do I set my gid and uid in /etc/fstab to give read permissions to everybody?
<Speedinbil_> I set the connection to dhcp auto and the packets sent and received are the same for the local host, but cant get online
<HardDisk> it would help if some people ( and I don't mean you specifically) if they just try to experiment by clicking on each command icon in their application/system menus
<kikr> yo I need some help. I have installed the flash player plugin, however, when I visit a site that requires flash the flash still doesn't load. can someone help?
<bullgard4> How to find out the official purpose of the sleep.sh file?
<anton> scguy, getting some errors during "make"
<crimsun> kikr: you're probably running feisty or gutsy?
<HardDisk> !brokenflash | kikr
<ubotu> kikr: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<skullhead> dos any one know how to install the psx emulator epsxe???
<Speedinbil_> pppoeconf says the network is down
<HardDisk> skullhead, still trying to get it to work huh..
<anton> scguy318: Would it be ok if I posted a link from pastebin??
<kikr> thanks
<sksol> hey guys, i have a laptop, and it always dims when i take the power cord out. how do i make it always be on full brightness?
<sksol> i got gutsy
<anton> http://pastebin.org/12683 <---why those errors?
<jdlizard> how can i access my shared files from the internet
<barbguar> I know that I can remove each photo from the catalogue individually but there are 1500 duplicates... it would be great if someone could tell me a way to fix it on mass
<skullhead> HardDisk: ya the pcsx sucks and if i try to install epsxe it wont open when i type epsxe in terminal
<Schmick> justnulling2, xorg is crashing when calling the nvidia drivers.
<HardDisk> sksol power management in screensaver...
<scguy318> anton: sure
<scguy318> anton: lemme look
<anton> Thanks :)
<Benalex> sksol: this happens only with gutsy ?.. or also in windows?
<justnulling2> schmick: thanks
<HardDisk> Benalex, that's normal, it's power saving.
<Schmick> justnulling2, check the driver.. fall back to vesa and go on from there.
<NeoGeo64> hello
<bmidgley> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<sksol> whoa, im stupid
<Benalex> HardDisk: I have seen it in HP laps.. and couldn't disable it under windows
<bmidgley> when trying to upgrade feisty
<sksol> thanks!
<HardDisk> yea well HP lappies are made with thousands of child slaves, what do you expect.
<gary4gar> hello People :), my pc is being lagging, when i saw output of top, there was a process named IRQ-21, eating all CPU time. i tried sudo kill <pid> but nothing happened. how do i end it?
<NeoGeo64> Will Ubuntn run good on this system:  Intel Quad Core 2.4ghz, 2gb ram
<kriztofo> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on an HP s3200n?
<erat124> NeoGeo64: yep
<scguy318> anton: looks like you need to try using gcc 3.x
<HardDisk> NeoGeo64, is that a legit question?
<worldcitizen_09> hello my mplayer opens slowly
<NeoGeo64> ys
<anton> scguy318: Which means?
<justnulling2> schmick: hmm video card is from an old machine and it worked fine then in 32bit or is it nvidea chipset?
<scguy318> anton: apparently the author of that piece of code does something that's not really legal C
<Benalex> NeoGeo64: Sure!!
<Shadow147> bmidgley would be best to backup you .deb files and fresh install gutsy
<scguy318> anton: oh install diff gcc package
<HardDisk> cause ubuntu will run on a P2 even
<herbi1> gary4gar  did you use kill -9  pid
<NeoGeo64> im asking cuz
<NeoGeo64> vista runs like shit on it
<worldcitizen_09> hello my mplayer opens slowly is it normal in ubuntu gusty
<anton> scguy318: Ok...how? :)
<gary4gar> herbi1, nopes...will try now
<NeoGeo64> feels like its about 333MHz
<HardDisk> NeoGeo64, yea but that's vista.
<NeoGeo64> p2
<HardDisk> it's still buggy
<NeoGeo64> vista insulted my intelligence
<HardDisk> you could wait for service pack 1
<NeoGeo64> no
<NeoGeo64> im just not going to use it. ever.
<Schmick> justnulling2, the crash occured while calling an nvidia proc.. guess you got the wrong video module/driver installed.
<HardDisk> good lad.
<worldcitizen_09> :-(hello my mplayer opens slowly is it normal in ubuntu gusty?
<NeoGeo64> my dell came with vista that didnt even have network, card or graphics drivers installed
<NeoGeo64> how fucked is that?
<scguy318> anton: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3 after you remove gcc-4.2
<Fujitsu> !ohmy | NeoGeo64
<brokenFUN> So i have a 1680x1050 screen. How do i get the tty in that resolution?
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anton> ok, thanks
<gary4gar> herbi1, no difference, i think its getting restarted as soon as we try to kill it, not sure though
<HardDisk> brokenFUN, nvidia videocard?
<gary4gar> herbi1, tried with -9 also :)
<brokenFUN> ati
<NeoGeo64> vista insisted i use PPPOE
<barbguar> does anyone know how to refresh the catalogue in f-spot so that all of the images that have been deleted are no longer shown
<NeoGeo64> i never use pppoe
<NeoGeo64> pppoe is is for aol lamers with usb modems
<herbi1> gary4gar   sorry.,   that as far as my knowledge goes on the kill command
<kriztofo> when I boot the install disk, either 7.10 live or a daily aternative, keyboard and mouse dont respond
<anton> scguy318: Still getting those errors.
<HardDisk> brokenFUN, personally I don't do ATI, but I know there is an ATI-settings somewhere
<gary4gar> herbi1, no problem, i will ask others
<herbi1> great
<Schmick> NeoGeo64, that's true for us customers.. not for all of us.. (I got pppoe)
<brokenFUN> whats the number? like vga=7??
<brokenFUN> where's the tut for that stuff?
<HardDisk> google?
<sksol> hey guys, in windows i used a program called winscp (for connecting to my school server via ssh), what can i use in gutsy?
<scguy318> anton: you've remove gcc-4.2? try ./configure again then make
<anton> ah ok
<Fujitsu> sksol: scp or ssh
<brokenFUN> meh ok google
<barbguar> Thanks anywayt
<gary4gar> hello People :), my pc is being lagging, when i saw output of top, there was a process named IRQ-21, eating all CPU time. i tried sudo kill <pid> but nothing happened. how do i end it?
<scguy318> sksol: gFTP supports SFTP I think
<Schmick> sksol, ssh :)
<Speedinbil_> neogeo64: does it matter trying to connect with pppoe or pppoa in xubuntu?
<sksol> heh
<sksol> so its built in already?
<sksol> ssh?
<scguy318> sksol: yep
<Schmick> yep
<anton> scguy318: yeah, still errors :/
<sksol> :)
<Fujitsu> sksol: Of course. Only Windows doesn't come with it.
<sksol> thanks
<Schmick> gary4gar, kill -9 <pid>
<Schmick> *sudo kill -9 <pid> sorry..
<gary4gar> Schmick, tried already, no difference
<Schmick> with sudo?
<gary4gar> yeah
<scguy318> anton: hmm, you probably should Google around, might be a bit out of luck at the moment :(
<anton> oh ok :(
<Schmick> checked the parentPID gary4gar ?
<gary4gar> Schmick, parentPID?
<Schmick> try to track it back to the parent proc
<gary4gar> how?
<scguy318> anton: there seems to be a newer stompboxes apparenty
<anton> oh?
<scguy318> anton: version 0.3 as opposed to what I see for yours as 0.2?
<scguy318> anton: just google stompboxes2
<anton> aha, thanks
<anton> scguy318 getting the same errors :(
<conal> what's recommended for accessing a Windows-networked printer?
<gary4gar> conal, smb using samba
<conal> gary4gar: thanks.  i'll look into samba.
<scguy318> anton: mm :(
<gary4gar> conal, check at help.ubuntu.com
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way I can install Firefox 3 beta 2 on Ubuntu?
<conal> gary4gar: will do.  thanks.
<xcthulhu> conal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32190
<xcthulhu> conal: That was the first google hit...
<HardDisk> !g firefox 3 ubuntu
<HardDisk> hmm no google today.
<gary4gar> CoasterMaster, not unless you download it & install yourself :p
<Schmick> gary4gar, us pstree... follow the branches.
<gary4gar> Schmick, real new to this, please guide, how ?
<muaddib> has anyone had a problem with java applications working with compiz
<Schmick> open a terminal.. and type pstree
<muaddib> I had to disable for now in order to get jajuk to run
<Schmick> you'll get a tree type process with branching.. trace back irq-21...
<Jack_Sparrow> muaddib: try asking in #Compiz-fusion
<xcthulhu> muaddib: No... but I had problems with java plugins in firefox
<Nikolai> guys, can anyone help? i cant boot up from a live CD. My old monitor cant handle the resolution :( anyone? thx!
<xcthulhu> muaddib: Are you having problems with firefox?
<anton> scguy318: here's all the info, if it's any good...ignore the last 9 rows http://pastebin.org/12685
<bullgard4> How to find out the official purpose of the sleep.sh file?
<gary4gar> Schmick, no sign of IRQ-21 there
<Benalex> Nikolai: boot in safe graphix mode
<gary4gar> hello People :), my pc is being lagging, when i saw output of top, there was a process named IRQ-21, eating all CPU time. i tried sudo kill <pid> but nothing happened. how do i end it?
<HardDisk> Benalex, you mean recovery mode.
<Nikolai> Benalex: dont help eather
<HardDisk> too much windows on yer mind :)
<xcthulhu> gary4gar: You could use "kill -9", but you really shouldn't do that.
<Benalex> Nikolai: are you sure it's your monitor?
<Schmick> gees gary4gar .. hmmmm... pstree -H <pid> ?
<gary4gar> xcthulhu, tried that, even as i root, still no difference
<Nikolai> Benalex: i got the picture, but its flickering. yes im sure. cuz with other monitor everything worked good.
<bazz> is the bcm43xx driver in gutsy the softmac or dscape one?
<scguy318> anton: i dunno what else to do unfortunately :(
<biotrox> !radeon mobility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon mobility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anubyss> need help with getting the cube to show on my desktop for compiz fusion, I have the wobbly window and fading window and when I click on the bottom right corner I see my desktop rotating. However, I would like to have the cube on my desktop and have the ability to click and drag left or right to rotate my desktop, any ideas of what I need to do?
<Benalex> Nikolai: try to lower the refresh rate
<anton> scguy318: Ok, thanks for the help man
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikolai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<biotrox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gary4gar> Schmick, can't find :(
<jack_> hello
<Nikolai> Jack_Sparrow: thx; i guess thats what i need. ill try :)
<Nikolai> Benalex: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > Anubyss
<Anubyss> yes I have that
<Benalex> system>preferences > display settings
<Anubyss> but what feature do I need to touch in order to get this to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Anubyss: the answers on that will be in #compiz-fusion
<gary4gar> hello People :), my pc is being lagging, when i saw output of top, there was a process named IRQ-21, eating all CPU time. i tried sudo kill 9 <pid> but nothing happened. how do i end it?
<Schmick> gary4gar, .. next try... 'ps  a -f'  ppid is the parent process..
<zero88> if i didnt have a mouse connected to my computer. how would i use it as if i did have a mouse?
<Anubyss> what do you mean, go to compiz fusion web page
<jack_> anyone testing the beta?
<gary4gar> Schmick, whats the parent process, i can't find it in tree :|
<Koffo> Anyone know what's wrong when Wine doesnt save your settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anubyss: to their channel...
<jetscreamer> shift+numlock, zero and the keypad does the mouse
<jetscreamer> shift+numlock again to return
<Anubyss> ok thanks sparrow
<Nikolai> Benalex: heh. the pc is fresh now. nothing installed on pc. and old monitor is connected. and i wanna install 7.10 on it. but monitor wont do it nice :(
<zero88> jetscreamer ok thanks
<Schmick> gary4gar, in pstree if a process has a branch to the right.. thoes are the child process..
<Benalex> Nikolai: isn't live session up yet?
<gary4gar> Schmick, i can't find anything named IRQ-21 in there :(
<jetscreamer> Nikolai: use the xvrefresh and hvrefresh directives on the boot: line
<jetscreamer> see also xmodule
<VVelox> If I need tap support, what should I install?
<underdaw1> I'm following the ubuntu hamachi/vnc directions and it worked on my local box, but it's not working on my 7.10 ssh remote box... when I type the sudo hamachi-init -c /etc/hamachi nothing happens... and when I do a ls in /etc I don't see hamachi... any suggestions?
<Nikolai> Benalex: thats what the problem is. i cant start live session. monitor cant handle it. even by changing resolution, by pressing F4.
<Schmick> gary4gar, and do you see it if you type 'ps a -f' ?
<zero88> does gparted let you shrink windows vista? becuase i was not able to
<HardDisk> dudes
<gary4gar> Schmick, okay
<HardDisk> if you did some googling, IRQ-21 is the soundcard
<HardDisk> instead of debating and wasting time
 * jetscreamer doesn't trust parted
<Benalex> do what jetscreamer said... and I suggest you do some reading in ubuntu community help
 * nickrud echos jetscreamer 
<Nikolai> Jetscreamer: more info on that?:)
<HardDisk> don't use gparted to shrink vista.
<HardDisk> use vista's own inbuilt app to shrink it
<bascule> all partition resize software is dodgy
<gary4gar> HardDisk, i would do that, but my X is not working, so i am left on terminal, so i can't google
<Schmick> sure HardDisk, but it's a nice exercise
<nickrud> HardDisk, now you tell me :)
<HardDisk> gparted on vista :) haahaha
<sksol> guys, how to i copy a file using scp if it has line breaks in the name?  (sorry, not exactly a ubuntu question)
<HardDisk> besides
<bascule> gary4gar: apt-get install links
<HardDisk> you should be upgrading to xp
<Jack_Sparrow> zero88: I prefer to use the stand alone gparted LIVECD rather than the one in the ubuntu livecd
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, that's lame, cause it's the same.
<jetscreamer> Nikolai: supply the proper values, xvrefresh= et al, xmodule=nvidia .. google knoppix or kanotix cheat codes, some if not most work on the ubuntu install cd ... google your monitor if you don't know the proper values
<xcthulhu> sksol:  Use wildcards, like ? and *
<sksol> oo, thanks
<Ash_Heron> chicken and chips :D
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: Behave.. they are NOT the same
<Benalex> Nikolai: He said  Nikolai: use the xvrefresh and hvrefresh directives on the boot: line and see also xmodule
<zero88> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, they are.
<jetscreamer> err xmodule=nv rather
<gary4gar> bascule, are you sure on spelling?, ins't it spelled lynx??
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: NO they are not.
<jetscreamer> there is a links and a lynx
<jack_> anyone testing the beta? thoughts on it?
<jetscreamer> and elinks
<bascule> gary4gar: there are both lynx and links
<nickrud> jack_, ask on #ubuntu+1 , the crazies hang out there
 * gary4gar says damm i can't google
<underdaw1> I'm following the ubuntu hamachi/vnc directions and it worked on my local box, but it's not working on my 7.10 ssh remote box... when I type the sudo hamachi-init -c /etc/hamachi nothing happens... and when I do a ls in /etc I don't see hamachi... any suggestions?
<Ash_Heron> #ubuntu+1
<Ash_Heron> oopsie
<gary4gar> !hardy | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bascule> gary4gar: you can using links or lynx, just start it and press g, type url, hit enter, tab moves about, yo get used to it
<Nikolai> okay, akf googlin', thx guys ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: are you still up?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, it's only 9:30 , and you're supposed to be with your wife :)
<nt> quick question, does anyone know how to install matlab here?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: She is on the phone with our niece who is about to have her baby
<Schmick> gary4gar, any  luck with ps a -f ?
<Benalex> nt: do you have the packages?
<bullgard4> How to find out the official purpose of the sleep.sh file?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, ok, you got a lot of time then
<kyled185> does anyone know what supplies SDL-opengl libs?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Third one should just drop out
<gary4gar> Schmick, nah, lemme reboot, but incase my server will be down :((
<chcampb> hello
<Schmick> ok
<bascule> bullgard4: it will cause laptop to suspendon lid or powerbutton
<HardDisk> some countries need to have a population control.
<_Casey_> is there any way to completely uninstall the alsa drivers? i think i need to uninstall/reinstall to fix my sound problem
<nt> yeah, I have Matlab R2007b
<nickrud> bullgard4, do dpkg -S /path/to/sleep.sh , that will give you the package it came from. Then the docs will be in /usr/share/doc/packagename
<Schmick> lol HardDisk .. MOST should.. :P
<slliness> hey is there a problem with k3b and cdr on plextor or any drive for that matter with 7.10 not reloading the disc tray for verify burn
<Anubyss> how do I go to the compiz-fusion channel? I don't see it on Xchat
<slliness> ?
<nickrud> bullgard4, if there are any, that is
<HardDisk> nt you try octave?
<Benalex> nt: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html << read this carefully, very importaant
<sudhanshu> cy
<gary4gar> _Casey_, its the windows way, you are too much into windows :p
<_Casey_> no im not ;x
<slliness> did that question make sense
<_Casey_> but my sound isnt working
<_Casey_> and i cant fix it ;x
<HardDisk> octave is awesome for mathematical computations, as good as matlab
<bascule> slliness: I get that ona laptop, but kinda obvious it can't reload a laptop tray
<Jack_Sparrow> slliness: I run k3b on an sata plextor dvd burner with no issues
<gary4gar> !sound | _Casey_,
<ubotu> _Casey_,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mohkohn> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz Is this a bug?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, didn't realize it was so soon, I was just remembering women talking about oncoming babies
<slliness> bascule, yeah this is desktop
<crimsun> mohkohn: yes & no.
<HardDisk> and if you don't want k3b (KDE) and stick with gnome, brasero/gnome baker are just as good.
<nt> and it promp me, "permission denied" even though I used "sudo" command
<zero88> if ubuntu cant see my hardware, which is my wireless card , could that mean i have to turn it on?
<HardDisk> but k3b is a good product.
<Schmick> Anubis, type /j #compiz-fusion
<jetscreamer> kyled185: do glxinfo in an xterm perhaps
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: YEa... she has already dialiated to 4
<biotro1> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Casey_> "No volume control/GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<nickrud> !brokenflash | mohkohn
<ubotu> mohkohn: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bullgard4> bascule: What you are replying is what I have read in Synaptic also before. But it is my firm believe that the author of sleep.sh has not written this program/file for that purpose that you just mentioned. He has written it with a much more general purpose.
<biotro1> oi jack_sparrow need some enlightment
<slliness> Jack_Sparrow, and this pata drive and does not pick up when you close drive either but works with dvds for verifing
<u>  schmick u there?
<Schmick> yep u
<Jack_Sparrow> biotro1: Anything BUT enlightenment
<u> turns out to suck like usual
<gary4gar> nickrud & Jack_Sparrow: i guess you guys should use PM for private chat or head to offtopic, ;)
<u> its naked and on minimal plug ins
<HardDisk> yep.
<_Casey_> "No volume control/GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" < GARY
<mohkohn> thanks for fast reply ubotu, nickrud and crimsun
<HardDisk> they make a great couple though :)
<slliness> bascule, Jack_Sparrow should I launchpad it
<HardDisk> mohkohn, fyi, ubotu is a bot.
<u> power, cpu, ram, vga, speaker jumper, power switch jumper, thats all
<HardDisk> nickrud, CAN be a bot if he chooses to.
<gary4gar> _Casey_, me going for a reboot, Brb
<_Casey_> hurry
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: agreed...   nickrud  we can always chat in #ubuntu-ops
<Schmick> the can attemps to start, and then it stops?
<Schmick> *the fan attemps to start, and then it stops?
<nickrud> HardDisk, only in the narrow but shallow limits of my knowledge
<HardDisk> :)
<HardDisk> narrow knowledge is better than no knowledge at all.
<HinHin> i there
<HardDisk> i yourself
<bascule> slliness: line 14 of sleep.sh # If gnome-power-manager or klaptopdaemon are running, let them handle policy
<HinHin> >.<... i was wondering if someone could help where ubuntu puts the zlib, library....
<mohkohn> HardDisk, I guess I watched "I Robot" too many times :)
<bascule> bullgard4: ^^
<Schmick> u, *the fan attemps to start, and then it stops?
<bascule> slliness: sorry wrong question, heh :)
<u> Schmick fans all work
<u> on vga and cpu
<u> no beep sound
<u> no display
<_Casey_> "No volume control/GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" < Wtf does that mean
<xcthulhu> HinHin: try the command "locate zlib"
<nickrud> HinHin, /usr/lib/libz.so*
<HinHin> hmm... thanks i'll try that :)
<obnockshus> Can anyone help me with xchat for a sec? I won't connect to my normal server for some reason
<Schmick> u, my guess... you burned the ram... static discharge maybe..
<biotro2> sorry jack_sparrow dc
<bullgard4> bascule: Can you elaborate what do you mean by answering '06:41 <   bascule> bullgard4: ^^'?
<obnockshus> *i = It
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<nickrud> HinHin, what are trying to to with the zlib, anyway?
<underdaw1> I'm following the ubuntu hamachi/vnc directions and it worked on my local box, but it's not working on my 7.10 ssh remote box... when I type the sudo hamachi-init -c /etc/hamachi nothing happens... and when I do a ls in /etc I don't see hamachi... any suggestions?
<Schmick> any way to test each part on other MB?
<crush_groove> waves at obnockshus
<u> ram is 100% necessary to boot the screen?
<bascule> Schmick: fres ram would beep, it's probably mobo, maybe vga
<obnockshus> heya ceush
<biotro2> mmmm jack_sparrow i can't do aticonfig --initial
<HinHin> nickrud, i'm trying to compile eAthena and it requires zlib
<obnockshus> crush even.
<HardDisk> HinHin, you may want to sudo locate -u first.
<biotro2> it said aborted (Core Dumped)
<HinHin> but it can't find the directory it's isntalled in
<bascule> bullgard4: see the lines above, i addressed it to the wrong person
<u> u dont really need the vga to have a beep right?
<obnockshus> pvt for a sec crush?
<nickrud> HinHin, it requires the headers more specifically, a sec
<bascule> u: yes you do
<crush_groove>  u registered ?
<HinHin> ah
<Schmick> u, depending on the manufacturer.. without ram you might not get anything.. not even POST started.
<crush_groove> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bascule> u: one long 3 short, failed vga or nine detected
<u> damn
<HinHin> headers... kernel headers?
<bascule> nine/none
<u> it has been real staticy lately
<Schmick> yep... search in google for BEEP POST CODE
<crush_groove> obnockshus,  join #offtopic
<nickrud> HinHin, no, the headers for the library, necessary for compiling an application against a library.   install zlib1g-dev
<u> thats for me to check the sound errors right?
<HinHin> i see
<HinHin> hmm...
<nickrud> HinHin, but the same in concept as kernel headers
<u> if no sound... maybes the codes will be useless to me
<Jack_Sparrow> beep post code for bad ram on almost all boards is single beep, beep  beep
<HardDisk> case speaker is plugged in?
<jetscreamer> try reseating all the cards and memory
<bascule> yeah, long beep mostlu
<Random832> on a computer with an onboard video card and a pci card, how do i disable the onboard so it will use the pci card?
<HardDisk> Random832, BIOS
<Jack_Sparrow> Random832: in the bios / cmos
<jetscreamer> sometimes i have to wiggle my memory
<crush_groove> obnockshus,  sorry . join #bobo
<HinHin> hmm... it's already installed...
<Random832> HardDisk: no apparent option
<bascule> Random832: it should auto, but in the bios loo for an init display fist setting
<Jack_Sparrow> Random832: rarely, there is a jumper on the mb
<Schmick> Random832,  check the motherboard manual, but it should be automatic.
<Random832> is threre a way to make ubuntu use the pci card at least?
<u> HardDisk yah
<HinHin> ;_;... the header files must be in some other location
<HardDisk> Random832, if no way to disable, then choose PCI first rather than inbuilt.
<Random832> it's an ancient computer (windows 98 sticker on it), i have no documentation
<Random832> how do i make X use it, if nothing else?
<KocKid> When I open the Terminal, my computer restarts, is there a work around for this ?
<u> Schmick diagnostic: No Power, Loose Card, or Short. for no beep
<shawnst> I need some help... I am using lampp from apache friends and when I try to change the config file it says I don't have the permissions to change it
<Fujitsu> HinHin: Install zlib1g-dev
<shawnst> how do I fix that?
<Random832> there's nothing about video cards _at all_ in the bios
<HinHin> Fujitsu, it's already installed
<HinHin> i installed it ealier...
<Jack_Sparrow> Random832: check the cmos for options for video,  open case and physically look at the board for jumpers saying onboard video
<Random832> ...
<u> Schmick i cant figure out the "short" part..., has power, unless the my new vantec ion power jack is messed up
<HardDisk> you cannot have both enabled.
<nickrud> shawnst, edit it with gksudo gedit , you need give yourself admin privileges to edit files outside your home
<Random832> is there any way to just make ubuntu - or even just X, use the pci card? both show up in lspci
<bascule> Random832: are you sure? under advanced -> integrated peripherals often
<Random832> um, how the hell can't I have both enabled? people use multiple video cards all the time
<HardDisk> Random832, that is different.
<jetscreamer> you can
<shawnst> nickrud: how do I do that?
<Random832> how's that different?
<bullgard4> nickrud: /usr/share/doc/acpi-support/README writes: "This is a library of various acpi functionality that we're confident will work on most systems. Eventually, we'd like to be able to work out what we can do based on machine type." This is a very general statement. I agree that this is an offical statement. But is this all what is officially proclaimed about the purpose of the sleep.sh file?
<biotro3> oo man i'm having a hard time with this gprs connection it always dc
<Random832> bgut I looked everywhere in the bios
<HardDisk> not all boards will allow inbuilt AND external videocard to be used.
<Random832> ...um, but both show up in lspci
<biotro3> anyway.. jack_sparrow i'm back
<Schmick> u, guess you¡ll have to test each part on a running box, short is not likely, as a short would stop the fans.
<nickrud> shawnst, you would open a terminal, and type gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Random832> all I want is for ubuntu to use the pci one
<KocKid> When I open the Terminal, my computer restarts... How can I stop this ????
<Jack_Sparrow> biotro3: I need to leave...   baby is on the way....
<biotro3> so what am i suppose to do.. with my ATI radeon 2400 xt mobility
<chcampb> this is a strange question; nvidia's cg somethingorother that i need to install as a dependency for ogre3d comes as a 'usr' folder, a) is it safe to copy it into the root directory, and b) how would i do this?
<bascule> Random832: yes you can, so long as the board lets you pci 0:2:0 or 1:0:0 will be the differentiating factor in xorg.conf
<HinHin> Fujitsu, nickrud and others thanks for the info anyway
<HardDisk> you'll have to identify it with lspci then add it to xorg.conf
<chcampb>  i tried su
<krammer> I just install pidgin how can i bring up the program
<nickrud> bullgard4, welcome to the fact that developers hate writing documentation, they just read the code
<chcampb> sudo mv usr / but it gives an error
<HinHin> ;)
<biotro3> helllo
<biotro3> anybody can help?
<jetscreamer> Random832: you can. try x.org. or #xorg or #liinux
<Random832> is there a way to autoconfigure X and have it detect both cards?
<KocKid> alot of ppl can help
<chcampb> dont ask to ask, just ask ^^
<jetscreamer> err ##linux
<Random832> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy to use - it automatically configured it at first, with the onboard one :P
<u> Schmick thats leads us to checking the psu (even though brand new)... ill plug in another one and check back =)
<Schmick> Random832,  just check the bios if there is any option station Primary Video or something like that..
<Random832> Schmick: there isn't.
<bullgard4> nickrud: I share your sentiment.
<HardDisk> he said there isn't
<_Casey_> god i hate getting sound to work
<Random832> i keep saying this, why don't people believe me?
<HardDisk> you can use a gui xorg configurator if you want
<Sonja> can i run a kde app in ubuntu? and if so, why does it matter that i choose a gnome-native one over a kde one or vice versa?
<nickrud> bullgard4, when I coded, I didn't document either. So it's just an observation, not a judgement :)
<jetscreamer> Random832: try not connecting a monitor to it, also
<Sonja> for example anarok vs. exaile
<underdaw1> I'm following the ubuntu hamachi/vnc directions and it worked on my local box, but it's not working on my 7.10 ssh remote box... when I type the sudo hamachi-init -c /etc/hamachi nothing happens... and when I do a ls in /etc I don't see hamachi... any suggestions?
<Random832> I don't _care_ about system bootup messages, this is for my brother who's non-technical (and the onboard video card seems to blink out randomly)
<Random832> jetscreamer: tried that
<jetscreamer> yes you can Sonja and no it doesn't
<Schmick> ok, then open the case.. look at the motherboard.. see if there is a manufacturer code.. or part number.. and google for it.. you NEED the manual.
<HardDisk> Sonja, it doesn't matter, but some people don't like to bloat their gnome with KDE libraries, that's all.
<Fujitsu> Sonja: You can, but GNOME ones will generally look and integrate better.
<HardDisk> and vice versa.
<HardDisk> hence why there are alternatives for both kde and gnome apps.
<jetscreamer> kde generally is tighter
<Sonja> is there a gnome equivalent of quanta plus?
<krammer> I installed pidgin from source how come I do not see it under applications?
<bascule> scream
<underdaw1> nvu?
<chcampb> HardDisk: bloat as in memory, or bloat as in disk usage?
<Random832> alternate way of looking at the problem
<Fujitsu> krammer: Because you shouldn't be installing from source
<HardDisk> chcampb, bit of both.
<nickrud> Sonja, unless you are short on memory, it won't matter that you're running a kde app in gnome. Use the app that suits you best
<Fujitsu> underdaw1: Nvu is dead. Kompozer has replaced it.
<donspaulding> hey all, my lenovo t61 hangs at boot for about 2 minutes "Configuring Network Interfaces" .  I've pasted my /etc/network/interfaces file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49459/
<krammer> so what next ?
<donspaulding> anything look out of place?
<Random832> how do i tell which one is onboard?
<Sonja> should i use quanta plus to edit html and css?
<chcampb> HardDisk: is that only when you use that program in particular, or all the time?
<Fujitsu> krammer: WHy did you install it from source?
<Sonja> or is there a better gnome one for ubuntu?
<HardDisk> Sonja, if you like quanta, just use it.
<Random832> 00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5434-8 [Alpine] (rev f9)
<Random832> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 530/620 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev a2)
<orionr> Sonja: it doesnt matter gedit work fine :P
<_Casey_> someone look at my terminal and tell me whats wrong http://pastebin.com/m1226c296
<krammer> i done this before it was a tar.z2
<nickrud> Sonja, and to my knowledge no
<Random832> which one of those is integrated?
<bascule> Random832: by knowing what your cards actually are? 1:0:0 is AGP, almost certainly
<HardDisk> chcampb, when you use that program. unless you have something that is running in background processes.
<Random832> this is built from spare parts
<Random832> and the card is in a PCI slot
<Fujitsu> krammer: Why did you install from source?
<Sonja> so i can use quanta plus on ubuntu, and the only problem is the menus will have a different look because its kde?
<_Casey_> anyone
<Random832> is there a way to find out what pci id X is currently using?
<HardDisk> I really miss reading conan comics :)
<krammer> ok what can i do to install pdigin?
<Fujitsu> Sonja: Basically.
<HardDisk> Sonja, correct.
<Fujitsu> krammer: Is it not installed by default?
<Sonja> thanks
<bascule> makes it trickier Random832 :), but take out the pci card and see what dissappears is a sure way
<krammer> no gaim is
<Sonja> so exaile is better than amarok for ubuntu users then
<Random832> while it's running? just kidding
<Sonja> pidgin is the new gaim
<HardDisk> well, they are two different products.
<Fujitsu> krammer: Ah, you're using an old version of Ubuntu?
<krammer> yes
<HardDisk> personally I like exaile regardless if it was gnome or not.
<orionr> hey guys
<orionr> i did this
<krammer> 7.04
 * bascule thinks nothing is better than amarok, except maybe irssi
<Sonja> is mplayer gnome or kde?
<Fujitsu> Sonja: It's neither.
<Sonja> but exaile is amarok for gnome, no?
<Fujitsu> Sonja: gmplayer is GNOME.
<HardDisk> Sonja, they are similar.
 * Schmick 's brain cpu% quotta exceded... sleeping system... gnight y'all!
<chcampb> Okay, if i need to install something that comes as a folder called 'usr' i would just put that in the root directory, correct? is that safe, and what is the command syntax to do something like that?
<HardDisk> different developers.
<krammer> if i upgrade will my settings and programs be changed?
<HardDisk> different concepts.
<Fujitsu> krammer: OTher than Gaim upgrading to Pidgin, unlikely.
<_Casey_> http://pastebin.com/m1226c296
<Random832> chcampb: that depends on what you mean by "safe".
<crdlb> chcampb: it's not safe at all, but that's what you'd have to do
<nickrud> chcampb, no, since there's already a directory called usr
<Sonja> is Deluge a good BT client for ubuntu?
<Random832> dropping it in the root directory is certainly most likely what the people making the software _expect_ you to do
<chcampb> Random832: its the cg tools from nvidia, the files are not inherently dangerous
<redd0t> Sonja: yes
<krammer> i cant join a room with gaim going through the room list
<Random832> well, right, but it will screw up package management
<nt> Hi, it's me again, sorry for the delay,  I run 'sudo ./install' under matlab r2007b gives me 'command not found' even though the file was in the folder, if I don't use 'sudo' then I don't have permission to the file.  I've looked up in the forums but seems the problem is recent and not solved yet
<Missy18> how can i scan network printers automatically .. i have tried cups but it doesn't find the printer installed on the same network
<Random832> what kind of files are they? i.e. what do you see under "usr"?
<HardDisk> Sonja, yes :) but then I'm biased cause I worked on deluge.
<underdaw1> I'm following the ubuntu hamachi/vnc directions and it worked on my local box, but it's not working on my 7.10 ssh remote box... when I type the sudo hamachi-init -c /etc/hamachi nothing happens... and when I do a ls in /etc I don't see hamachi... any suggestions?
<Sonja> how do i make the screen fonts on ubuntu look less like ASS ?
<nickrud> Random832, not only that, usr would disappear, and that wouldn't be good
<Sonja> hehe
<Sonja> windows had much smoother font display
<kikr> Is anyone using xchat?  how do I stop xchat from blinking in the taskbar? I can't find the option for this anywhere
<HardDisk> ok well I see no more complicated questions, just simple ones, I'm out peeps.
<Random832> nickrud: almost any procedure I know of for copying or moving a directory will automatically merge conflicting directories - only files would be straight-up overwritten
<nickrud> Sonja, system->prefs->fonts , settings are there. Use a different font, ubuntu uses the same fonts as windows (hint)
<chcampb> Random832: its just the bin, lib, etc; my understanding is that a batch script would take the files and put them where they belong, but it seems they put it in the respective directories in the same structure as is required (i think) i just want to make sure thats the best way to do it
<HardDisk> and remember, it helps to search the ubuntu forums once in a while.
<Sonja> thanks
<HardDisk> and check out ubuntuguide.org ubuntugeek.com and ubuntuhq.com
<Schmick> kikr, right click the icon on the panel  and check BLINK.
<Random832> chcampb: _what_ files under /usr/bin and /usr/lib?
<HardDisk> later ppl
<PepperPad4> How can I make Hardy Heron Alpha 2 boot without messing up the display ?
<_Casey_> noone is particularly helpful on my sound issues ;x
<Random832> that tells me nothing :P
<HardDisk> PepperPad4, #ubuntu+1
<Schmick> gone now.. gnite ppl..
<sparr> when playing reasonably system-intensive games, sometimes my computer locks up for like 1/4 of a second every few seconds.  the screen doesnt change, no input is accepted, and the playing audio loops rapidly.  What could cause that?
<Sonja> you want a complicated qustion?
<HardDisk> !hardy | PepperPad4
<nickrud> chcampb, if you can convince the program to install in /usr/local/usr , that would be better
<ubotu> PepperPad4: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<HardDisk> aight, later.
<Random832> nickrud: /usr/local, not /usr/local/usr, surely?
<Sonja> i want to rename the way keyboard layouts are named on the bar
<PepperPad4> thanks
<nickrud> Random832, true that, I think I'm getting Schmick's disease
<bascule> sparr: IRQs, dodgy sound drivers
<chcampb> Random832: cgc (binary), the headers in include, libraries in lib...
<NeoGeo64>  dude marijuana is awesome
<chcampb> and all of the directories match
<kikr> Schmick: I don't see "Blink" anywhere. I'm righting clicking on the icon in the top left of xchat and also on the taskbar
<bryan> rofl... I think I broke amarok
<bryan> oy
<KocKid> When i open the terminal program, my computer restarts..... can someone help me ?????
<nickrud> !o4o | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Sonja> yea i love cannabis too
<NeoGeo64> mmmh
<Sonja> but it's not for everyone
<chcampb> well ill just go check to see if they have anything else :\
<dthacker> hi, I added the www-data group to my user with usermod, and now sudo will not execute properly.  For example, sudo useradd -m testuser will not create a user
<krammer> so how can I get pidgin to run?
<chcampb> its just the only binaries they have are the red hat ones, and i wasnt sure those would work
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Sonja
<ubotu> Sonja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MasterShrek> dthacker, look carefully at the syntax for usermod, im sure you got removed from the admin group
<Sonja> sorry i was responding to NeoGeo64
<bascule> chcampb: porbably not, but there is an alien utilit
<bascule> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<redd0t> motd
<redd0t> whoops
<nickrud> !alien | chcampb
<ubotu> chcampb: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<NeoGeo64> Cannabis and Linux go together.
<Sonja> ubuntu-tan is the main reason i switched form winxp to ubuntu
<MasterShrek> !ot | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> NeoGeo64: dont push it dude
<dthacker> MasterShrek: id dthacker does not show me in admin.  How can I restore without sudo?
<underdaw1> when I do a sudo make install for hamachi, it says it's creating a hamachi-init symlink however when I type sudo hamachi-init it does nothing, any ideas
<underdaw1> !hamachi
<MasterShrek> dthacker, most likely youll have to reboot on a livecd and edit /etc/group on your root partition, unless you have another user that has sudo privildges, or if you created a root password
<kikr> Could someone please tell me how to stop xchat from blinking in the taskbar?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Missy18> how can i scan network printers automatically .. i have tried cups but it doesn't find the printer installed on the same network, is there any other package that will auto install shared printers on the network?
<Sonja> #ubuntu-offtopic rulez
<EdwardXP> is there anyone in here know about video game editing?
<nickrud> dthacker, reboot in recovery mode, and run   adduser <you> admin , then   telinit 2 to get back to the gui
<taurusivy> could i recompile 8139too 0.9.27 in 2.6.15 source code tree for my 2.4 platform?
<MasterShrek> underdaw1, i would guess the binary is not in your user's path, but in root's path
<EdwardXP> this guy needs help bad, hes been working on a alpha demo for years, since 2004
<underdaw1> Master, this is tru, but I have been using sudo according to the official ubuntu instructions
<EdwardXP> Dugeon masters! in 3d shader 3.0 required...
<underdaw1> all through ssh \
<underdaw1> so to get it to work I have to sudo su -?
<bascule> taurusivy: probab;y not, bt the driver will be backported for fixes/features in latest 2.4 anyway, as fa as I know
<MasterShrek> underdaw1, sudo /sbin/<command>  possibly?
<nt> Hi, could someone help me?I really appreciate the help. I'm trying to install matlab but have problem on running the install file,  I run 'sudo ./install' under matlab r2007b gives me 'command not found' even though the file was in the folder, if I don't use 'sudo' then I don't have permission to the file.  I've looked up in the forums but seems the problem is recent and not solved yet
<underdaw1> I wonder why it didn't work out like it should have
<underdaw1> lemme try that
<nickrud> underdaw1, better than sudo su - is sudo -i
<dthacker> MasterShrek, nickrud: thanks, I'll have to go to the the hosting site tomorrow.
<MasterShrek> underdaw1, what is the program for?
<taurusivy> bascule: but the 0.9.26 on 2.4.32 is quite buggy
<underdaw1> hamachi is a vpn
<underdaw1> easy setup vpn
<underdaw1> it worked fine on my local box
<kikr> wow this is so annoying. are there any xchat users out there?
<nickrud> kikr, many
<underdaw1> but didn't work right with my remote ssh
<redd0t> konversation, ftw
<xcthulhu> kikr sure
<HardDisk> nt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<bascule> taurusivy: *shrug* trying to backport from 2.6 yourself is a recepie for disaster
<IdleOne> kikr: ask away also try #xchat
<kikr> are there any xchat users who know how to stop the taskbar from blinking?
<Jymmm> anyone running 2.6.20 by chance? ubuntu-server?
<nt> harddisk, I've tried the forum, but none of them works
<HardDisk> nt, try Octave as well, http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/
<nickrud> kikr, settings->prefs->alerts
<HardDisk> nt, did you follow the link I provided?
<balleyne> does anyone know how to copy files from Windows, using a Linux live CD, but preserving the windows permissions?
<underdaw1> sig
<nickrud> kikr, unless you're using xchat-gnome, in which case i donno
<underdaw1> sigh, wonder why this isn't working
<taurusivy> bascule: ok, any advice if i want keep my 2.4 system
<bascule> balleyne: not possible
<underdaw1> then I tar the archive I have to tar it through sudo
<HardDisk> balleyne, all permissions die when you transfer from NTFS to any other system.
<nt> yeah,
<underdaw1> could that be it?
<Zoo> Can you mount .img files?
<kikr> nickrud: xchat-gnome 0.18
<bascule> taurusivy: make bug reports to the driver maintainer for 8139too
<balleyne> HardDisk: ok... what if I'm copying from NTFS to NTFS, but using a Linux Live CD? Still not possible?
<HardDisk> balleyne, no.
<nt> harddisk, yeah, Let me try it, thank
<Apocalypse_dn> Hi
<kikr> it's so annoying. It keeps blinking nonstop and I can't find where to stop it
<nickrud> kikr, I don't run that one, probably not many here. I use the plain xchat , it has many more options. #xchat may know
<balleyne> HardDisk: ok, thanks
<HardDisk> ok this time I'm leaving.
<HardDisk> :)
<Jymmm> anyone running 2.6.20 by chance? ubuntu-server and notice any instability with networking, like not responding to incoming traffic?
<nickrud> HardDisk, you've been seduced, you'll be back before you realize
<bascule> balleyne: ntfs are biund to a unique uuid per machine, you would be unable to copy them from another system withiut removing them
<EdwardXP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHVvAyb1ttk   Im' fliping out!!     LoL I felt like i had to share this...
<Zoo> nickrud: He'll be a regular in no time :P
<HardDisk> nickrud, probably.
<EdwardXP> <--- im bored
<HardDisk> he'll be? I am a regular.
<balleyne> bascule: ah, ok - thanks
<taurusivy> bascule: ok, so the fastest way for me is to update to 2.6 kernel, right? but where do u catch up with those news about backporting to 2.4 ?
<Zoo> Can you mount .img files?
<bascule> taurusivy: in each releases of 2.4 changelog
<taurusivy> bascule: well, thx ;)
<HardDisk> is that for me?
<HardDisk> yea
<HardDisk> why?
<bascule> taurusivy: assuming I understood the question, if you are asking me how to hack drivers across kernel releases, I have no idea
<bascule> taurusivy: welcome
<taurusivy> bascule: the reason why i wanna use the latest driver of the ethcard is the 2.4 release of the driver is buggy.
<HardDisk> for a lot of new users I tend to let em try out acetoneiso
<bascule> I used it for 18months with no issues, to my knowledge, back in the day
<bascule> taurusivy: ^
<HardDisk> it's an excellent all round app for converting/mounting different types of images
<HardDisk> personally I only use iso's for my work, so no worries about standards.
<dthacker> Jymmm: sorry, down at 2.6.17
<bascule> !deeveedee > bascule
<Jymmm> dthacker: thanks
<HardDisk> basically it uses fuse-utils and poweriso
<HardDisk> for the mounting converting
<HardDisk> anyway it's 8am, i gotta sleep cause family's having a big xmas dinner
<Xerostyle> Dear internet, My sound does not work. How do I fix this terrible problem?
<HardDisk> merry xmas all
<crimsun> Xerostyle: help us help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: Happy Holidays
<HardDisk> Xerostyle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<apallo> greetings everyone!
<HardDisk> yea happy holidays, being all PC :)
<HardDisk> seasons greetings I suppose to
<Benalex> HardDisk: XmaS :)
<bascule> happy solstice (a day late I know)
<nickrud> merry Christmas HardDisk
<HardDisk> yea well they have to be politically correct nowadays
<apallo> has adobe fixed their flash package yet? gnash isn't working for me
<Xerostyle> Ok, I'm on a Compaq Presario V6000 (The bane of linux, I know) and I can't get the sound to work
<HardDisk> don't know why
<HardDisk> I personally don't do the religious parts, I just like the food
<HardDisk> ok too much offtopic..later fellas
<tdoggette> How can I make VLC the embedded video player in Firefox instead of Totem?
<nickrud> tdoggette, remove totem-mozilla , and install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> Xerostyle: start with the link HardDisk provided
<tdoggette> nickrud, thanks.
<Xerostyle> Ok, So I checked the link, and it's complete jibberish to me (aka, I'm a nub). I think it says I have a card installed, but I still don't understand next to anything for it, and I'm not sure what's up.
<Xerostyle> It does let me control my volume controls and the sort
<Xerostyle> I just don't know past this, why sound doesn't come from my internal speakers or headphone jack
<skullhead> any one know any thing about the psx emulator epsxe???
<Jack_Sparrow> apallo: not yet
<apallo> yay, the "fixed" version of flash from the wiki is working for me!
<Missy18> how can i scan network printers automatically .. i have tried cups but it doesn't find the printer installed on the same network, is there any other package that will auto install shared printers on the network?
<Jack_Sparrow> apallo: Only fear is it borking when the real fix comes down
<apallo> yuh
<apallo> well.....i just wont upgrade to the real fix then
<apallo> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> apallo: Even then we will have a way to fix things
<bulmer> Missy18-> do you expect those printers to advertise its service?
<umdesch4> Total n00b question alert! Why, every time I reboot or login/out, do I need to go to a terminal and 'sudo ifup eth1' to get my internet connection to work?
<apallo> that's why i love this OS
<nickrud> apallo, you can put it on hold, when it comes down you can remove it before installing the real fix
<Jack_Sparrow> we try
<apallo> things are fixed relatively quickly
<apallo> there's that too nickrud
<abdulla> hello
<joe7d6> any advice for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/152206     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552311&page=2
<Missy18> bulmer, yes .. they should appear in the auto scan
<nickrud> umdesch4, look at /etc/network/interfaces , is there a line    auto eth1   ?
<NeoGeo64> jesus gnome keeps crashing
<NeoGeo64> why
<Missy18> bulmer, with SUSE it works fine .. the auto detect and install .. but with ubuntu it does nothing
<bulmer> Missy18-> umm how would a cups system detect the printer? lest it advertize? do you know the ip address of the printer?
<NeoGeo64> gnome has crashed 4 times
<abdulla> the linux alter of Windows Movie Maker ? can any1 appoint me a great easy app for linux to make the same job as movie maker
<twiztr> I need help setting up GRUB to detect my WinXP installation?
<NeoGeo64> i dont know why
<twiztr> Anyone know any good guide?
<roccity> what's wrong with your grub
<Jack_Sparrow> NeoGeo64: It works for everyone else, so we need to figure out what is different about your system, what you installed, or repos that were changed etc?
<umdesch4> nickrud: should there be? (I'll have to check a little later, I'm doing this from a different machine)
<nickrud> twiztr,  do you see a grub menu when you boot?
<roccity> you should of been able to detect it during install
<Missy18> bulmer, I know the ip but thats not the point .. cups manager should atlest find the printer .. just like yast does on SUSE
<abdulla> can any1 recommend me a program that alters Windows Movie MakeR???
<roccity> try sudo updat-grub
<Benalex> abdulla: assuming that you are using ubuntu , go to add/remove and search for "edit video"
<Myrtti> Missy18: apparmor
<skullhead> can some one plz help me with epsxe psx emulator???
<nickrud> umdesch4, could be, depends on if it was set with networkmanager or otherwise, come back when you have the linux machine at hand.
<bulmer> Missy18-> not quite true, printer do not advertize it services,  lpd does just does not do it
<Missy18> Myrtti, wats that?
<abdulla> Benalex, forgot about that :p
<umdesch4> ok, thanks!
<abdulla> thank you btw
<nickrud> umdesch4, that wasn't meant to sound dismissive, it's just easier if we can see what's there
<Myrtti> Missy18: you're using an hp printer?
<Benalex> abdulla: welcome
<Xerostyle> My card is  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) if that helps anyone. These cards are strange, and that tutorial hasn't helped me too much
<umdesch4> too true...
<umdesch4> I'll be back in a bit, hopefully from there...
<twiztr> nickrud: Yea, but it only give me access to mint.
<Myrtti> Missy18: or network printing?
<twiztr> nickrud: Win doesnt even show up on the list
<nickrud> twiztr, ok, what partition is your windows on?
<Missy18> bulmer, tell me something if i am missing something here .. i have an ubuntu box and a suse box .. the ubuntu box cannot discover the printer but the suse box does .. wats the difference?
<Benalex> skullhead: join #psx.rar at irc.rizon.net
<Missy18> Myrtti, yes i am using an HP printer
<Missy18> Myrtti, yes i am using an HP printer attched to a ubuntu box
<bulmer> Missy18-> how is the printer attached to the network?
<twiztr> nickrud: the second drive
<Myrtti> Missy18: then it might just be apparmor.
<nickrud> twiztr, and the partition of the second drive?
<skullhead> Benalex: thx
<twiztr> its the only partition on the drive
<twiztr> so scsi2 i think
<underdaw1> how do i change the requirement fo rthe user to confirm VNC login through bash?
<bulmer> Missy18-> are they on same subnet as the ubuntu box? ie printer and ubuntu ?
<Benalex> skullhead: welome... you may search for more channel at http://searchirc.com
<Missy18> bulmer, it is installed on a ubuntu box as shared printer .. it is not connected to the ethernet directly
<Missy18> bulmer, yes same subnet
<underdaw1> for some reason my hamachi install isnt working through ssh
<Myrtti> I've not have the urls, but it's a known problem
<nickrud> twiztr, no, that's the drive; like sdb1 or sdb2 ,   sudo fdisk -l  should give you an idea
<Xerostyle> Anybody know my current problem?
<Missy18> bulmer, let me check the subnet again .. brb
<nickrud> twiztr, ah, only partition, missed that
<Koffo> Anyone know what's wrong when Wine doesnt save your settings?
<twiztr> OH, thats why... nevermind :( My dad deleted it because he couldn't boot into Windows so I tried to reinstall it
<twiztr> :(
<twiztr> Fuck.
<nickrud> twiztr, add the stanza in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49460/  to the very end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Benalex> twiztr: hey take it easy :)
<twiztr> I just finished reinstalling WinXP and doing all the update on a slow Clearwire connection
<underdaw1> I'm following the ubuntu hamachi/vnc directions and it worked on my local box, but it's not working on my 7.10 ssh remote box... when I type the sudo hamachi-init -c /etc/hamachi nothing happens... and when I do a ls in /etc I don't see hamachi... any suggestions? basically hamachi isnt installing in /etc and therefore i can't do a hamachi-init
<twiztr> I guess I will be back in awhile. :(
<nickrud> twiztr, keep that reference, you might need it
<twiztr> I will. :)
<twiztr> Talk to you in a bit, everyone.
<bascule> underdaw1: from source?
<underdaw1> i'm installing it from the tar
<bascule> underdaw1: are you sure it compiled?
<underdaw1> a clue is I have to sudo when I do tar or it doesn't extract
<ompaul> !compiling | underdaw1
<ubotu> underdaw1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "When an event occurs, acpid executes programs to handle the event. The programs which it executes are configured through a set of configuration files. The configuration files can be dropped into place by packages or by the admin." Where can I find this set of confuguration files?
<underdaw1> ompaul: I didn't have to compile it on my local box
<underdaw1> i basically followed the forum dirs and it worked
<underdaw1> but my remote box isn't so easily working
<nickrud> bullgard4, /etc/acpi
<ompaul> underdaw1, ehh I suppose the other box does not have the /etc/apt/sources.list you have
<underdaw1> that's just a repository list, right?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you.
<bascule> bullgard4: /etc/acpi/
<underdaw1> ompaul that's just a repo list rigth?
<bullgard4> bascule: Thank you.
<ompaul> underdaw1, yes, however the word just might be an issue, sudo apt-get update on the remote box first
<underdaw1> ompaul: this was a wget download :/
<underdaw1> not an apt-get install
<Missy18> bulmer, if i put the ip directly it detects .. but the printer doesnot appear in the scan list .. subnet is 255.0.0.0
<nickrud> *just a repo list* , it's the heart of an ubuntu install !
<ompaul> underdaw1, I am suggesting a way around doing wget
<underdaw1> ompaul: it's not in any of the repos
<underdaw1> thank you for your effort
<underdaw1> though
<underdaw1> it's nice of you to try to help
<taurusivy> bascule: hi, which release of the kernel 2.4 series do you find the changlog planning for backporting latest version of 8139too?
<nickrud> lol
<ompaul> nickrud, ?
<ompaul> ahh I see it
<underdaw1> why would I have to sudo the tar.gz file when dirs don't call for this and i don't think I had to on my local box?
<nickrud> ompaul, you don't deserve that, so it was funny
<ompaul> nickrud, hehe
<ompaul> underdaw1, who downloaded the item, and where did they save it
<ompaul> if that does not answer the question then I guess you got something wrong remotely
<underdaw1> I downloaded it with wget into it's own directory
<Sonja> what font is the word "Ubuntu" wirtten in?
<Fujitsu> Sonja: Ubuntu.
<dragonforce99> how do i get flash player to work? i tried gnash but it just fucked everything up
<underdaw1> should I chmod the dir to 777 or something?
<underdaw1> or the file?
<Missy18> is there a IM server and client software that I can install locally and use for my LAN users?
<Sonja> lulz
<Myrtti> !language | dragonforce99
<ubotu> dragonforce99: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mystamax> hey guys, I had to reset my wifi router, and so I deleted the keyring entry for the SSID and password. Now every time I connect to this particular wifi network, I have to enter the password. It won't save the password? whats wrong?
<Fujitsu> Sonja: Ubuntu Title, sorry. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<ompaul> underdaw1, you actually did not answer the specific question I asked, which user downloaded it
<bascule> taurusivy: the planning I wouldn't know, the changelog ships with every release and contains changes about that release
<dragonforce99> Myrtti: right, because I'm sure everyone, their daughter, and their grandmother reads this channel, it HAS to be family friendly
<kahrytan> Sonja➲  why you ask?
<underdaw1> sudo
<underdaw1> sorry
<Xerostyle> Ok, so no help in that tutorial, and googling aroud desn
<underdaw1> sudo wget
<Myrtti> dragonforce99: exactly
<Xerostyle> t help at all
<underdaw1> I can only sudo wget wont get a dl if I don't sudo it
<ompaul> underdaw1, why? wget works for uers
<bulmer> Missy18-> whats the content of your /etc/cups/cups.d/browse.conf ?
<bascule> dragonforce99: not all, but enough to make respecting their reactions an important consideration
<underdaw1> wasn't working in this I guess I sudo mkdir
<underdaw1> that's leading me up the right trail
<kahrytan> Sonja➲ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<underdaw1> thanks
<MrPiracy> is it possible to install kiba-docks on gutsy biggon?
<ompaul> sudo mkdir ..... thats nuts
<underdaw1> <---- noob
<ompaul> do it in your home directory
<ompaul> as yourself
<Missy18> bulmer, blank on client box
<underdaw1> ompaul: ty for hanging with me
<dragonforce99> now anyway, can someone help me please?
<taurusivy> bascule: so how do you know that the driver *will* be backported in latest 2.4?
<bulmer> Missy18-> you may have to have that as "Browse on"
<bulmer> Missy18-> you may have to have that as "Browsing on"
<taurusivy> bascule: since it's the existence changes in current release of the kernel
<Missy18> bulmer, on the client box?
<bascule> taurusivy: if bugs and misimplementations show in 2.6 series then they will make it back to 2.4 if it is affected, have you seen other reports of these bugs?
<bulmer> Missy18-> also look in the /etc/cups/printers.conf  and see what is the url of that hp printer
<ompaul> dragonforce99, from the topic of this channel:     Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<Myrtti> dragonforce99: the flashplugin can be downloaded an installed from Adobe site
<umdesch4> nickrud: you got it in one...I editted an "auto eth1" into /etc/network/interfaces, and that did the trick.
<bulmer> rather DeviceURI socket
<umdesch4> thanks again!
<kahrytan> Sonja➲  Hello?
<Myrtti> dragonforce99: if everything else fails
<taurusivy> bascule: no, but the bug is fixed in 2.6.15 since i know. so i wonder when the fix will be applied back to 2.4
<nickrud> umdesch4, yw
<ompaul> taurusivy, 2.4 kernel?
<chcampb> If i needed to change the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable to include wherever I put zziplib how would I do this? i cant find anything specific, just general examples using export that i cant find a pattern with
<Mystamax> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<bascule> taurusivy: I don't know, try linux.kernel via google -> groups
<bascule> taurusivy: and even then only if 2.4 series is affected
<ompaul> taurusivy, ubuntu does not support the 2.4 kernel going forward you need to look to kernel.org
<taurusivy> bascule: or it's already fixed after 2.4.32 which i used now.
<bascule> taurusivy: quite posible
<sparr> bascule: how can i check for conflicting IRQs, or to see if the sound driver is at fault?
<RealityGone> Hello everyone. I am attempting to configure dual-monitors in ubuntu (i have a laptop with a 19" CRT connected). I can make the image look okay, but the cursor turns into a square of squiggled lines. Does anyone know what could be done about this? Maybe it is a video card issue?
<ompaul> !sound | sparr
<ubotu> sparr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kahrytan> Sonja➲  Hello?
<bascule> sparr: dunno on irqs, mute the sound for the game see if that improves things
<sparr> ompaul: thanks for the nonhelp
<schwepps> why does gutsy not have virtual terminals?
<sparr> schwepps: what makes you think it doesnt?
<taurusivy> ok, i wil check out
<ompaul> !xinerama | RealityGone
<akant2> Hello all
<ubotu> RealityGone: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<schwepps> sparr, it does, but it's 640x480 or something
<akant2> Any idea how to find out what files are taking up space on my HD?  df -h shows me out of space on /
<RealityGone> thanks a lot, ubotu =D
<akant2> I added everything up and I cant find where it is used
<RealityGone> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<nickrud> Mystamax, you might try finding the right network in gconf-editor , under system/networking/wireless/networks/ , and then running  gconftool  --recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks/<name> , that will force a new authentication and save
<bascule> taurusivy: the changelog is in the source of each release, it would be mentioned, I guess changelog files are available on the ftp mirrors too, they just tend to be huge
<RealityGone> err, thanks ompaul  =P
<RealityGone> :)
<ompaul> RealityGone, np, yw
<Xerostyle> Is anyone able to help me?\
<chcampb> :'(
<underdaw1> does anyone know the conf file I need to edit to disable the need for the user to confirm a vnc connection?
<umdesch4> Anyone know what the ubuntu equivalent of a .xsession file is (or where the .xsession file is, I can't find it!)
<nickrud> Xerostyle, sound help is hard to find, every card seems to have it's own quirk
<Xerostyle> Ah
<Xerostyle> Well, I am a noob
<bascule> akant2: as a laborious exercise df -h > usage.txt and go through it
<chcampb> and BTW "No manual entry for export." somehow im supposed to figure out an example like --  export CLASSPATH=${fop_dir}/build/fop.jar:${fop_dir}/lib/batik.jar:${fop_dir}/lib/avalon-framework-cvs-20020806.jar:${CLASSPATH}
<Xerostyle> So I will deal with it later
<ompaul> !ask | xerophyte
<ubotu> xerophyte: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sparr> schwepps: you want svga virtual terminals?  install svgatextmode, or use kernel vga=[something]
<taurusivy> bascule: yes, i know this. but i wanna quick search in which release the bug is fixed instead of untarring every successive release of 2.4.32
<akant2> bascule: I tried using the Disk Analyzer program but it wont show what is happening
<nickrud> umdesch4, .xsession , you can create it (gdm will use it if you select xsession on login)
<schwepps> sparr, ok, thanks
<chcampb> ok, if i could get any response, a STFU or something would be nice, sorry to bother and all
<bascule> taurusivy: they*changelogs) are available on ftp sites
<taurusivy> bascule: you mean this:ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub
<umdesch4> nickrud: Ok, so if I don't have one, what is it using now? I have two monitors, and although they're both working, there's some settings I'd like to change.
<bascule> akant2: du -h / > usage.txt will give a start
<nickrud> umdesch4, ah, you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mystamax> nickrud: I'm going to try that now, brb
<umdesch4> nickrud: perfect! Thanks yet again
<nickrud> Mystamax, maybe :)
<r0bby> any idea if microsoft webcams are supported on linux (that sounds like such a troll question :/ and such an oxymoron one too)
<DARKGuy> Hey, is there any program to map my controller buttons/joysticks/axes to keyboard keys (similar to XPadder/PPJoy for Windows)?
<bulmer> chcampb-> what is the issue with the CLASSPATH?
<akant2> bascule: I know I have it used in my root, but using the percentages listed by disk anaylyzer shows everything ok
<akant2> I have done fsck ..etc no problems
<ompaul> !webcams | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ompaul> !webcams | r0bby
<ubotu> r0bby: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<r0bby> i know
<ompaul> so that lists the cameras
<r0bby> ompaul: no ms cams listed :(
<r0bby> good point :/
<bascule> taurusivy: yes 2:#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)] [Act: 1]
<bascule> [#ubuntu] taurusivy: yes
 * r0bby sighs 
<bascule> taurusivy: ftp://ftp.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4
<beat_> hey
<chcampb> Okay, heres an example, pkg-config has a command that looks like --define-variable=VARIABLENAME=VARIABLE_VALUE how do i change this to add /home/chcampb/source/zziplib without clobbering it?
<beat_> i have a problem
<beat_> i am setting compiz to my dcestop
<chcampb> because the existing PkKG_CONFIG_PATH has info in it, that i would not like to brea
<chcampb> k
<ompaul> !compiz | beat_
<ubotu> beat_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<beat_> normally my graphic card maxmresolution 1280 800
<beat_> hmm
<beat_> oki
<bascule> chcampb: pkg-config has a conf filesomewhere I am sure
<ToastGuy> hello all.
<chcampb> how would I go about finding it?
<DARKGuy> Hey, is there any program to map my controller buttons/joysticks/axes to keyboard keys (similar to XPadder/PPJoy for Windows)?
<zupb> hello all :)
<bascule> chcampb: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$PKG_CONFIG_PATH:/new/path
<chcampb> TBH im not fluent in the directory conventions yet, would that be in bin, or usr, or the home directory, or where would i even start to look for a configuration file for pkg-config?
<chcampb> ok
<chcampb> ill try that
<ompaul> DARKGuy, you could try xev  and .Xmodmap but I would spend a fair amount of time looking for FAQs on the subject to see what is really needed
<bascule> chcampb: why are you messing with pkg-config if you are so unaware?
<neumind> how in ubuntu system open .mdf file?
<lgc> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> !pilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pilot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<bascule> !sync
<ompaul> lgc, what is the actual question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<lgc> Hi, ompaul. It's that I can't synchronise my Palm on 7.10.
<kahrytan> lgc➲  use /msg ubotu  instead of spamming channel.
<ompaul> lgc, does this help:  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<ToastGuy> ubotu: well said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well said - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> kahrytan, what's your problem?
<lgc> ompaul, let me check the link, thanks.
<Missy18> bulmer, thanks its working now
<Missy18> is there a Instant Messenger software that I can install locally and use for my LAN users?
<ompaul> you could do irc
<ompaul> and connect to it with pidgin
<kahrytan> lgc➲  nothing
<nickrud> Missy18, some people like jabber for that
<ToastGuy> Why are my MP3 files not playing in Rhythmbox?
<ToastGuy> "failed to change state"
<ompaul> !restrictedformats | ToastGuy
<ubotu> ToastGuy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pvl1> has anyone got gnump3d to work with gutsy?
<taurusivy> bascule: thanks for your patience, but i still can't find the info in all the changelog from 2.4.33 to 2.4.35.5 :(
<chcampb> wow, this is ridiculous
<ToastGuy> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Missy18> nickrud, is there an howto available?
<chcampb> now pkg-config has the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable set to exactly where the zziplib is, but it is still not recognizing it :'(
<fekall> heya...
<nickrud> Missy18, http://jabberd.org/support/howto/
<Geoffrey2> if I need to add some options to the kernel line during boot, and want to make it a default option that won't periodically be overwritten by kernel updates, where in the menu.lst file would I place it?
<fekall> trying to get avant window navigator loaded on my machine
<fekall> wait..nm
<Missy18> nickrud, thanks
<chcampb> oh and bascule: its for ogre3d, i need to build it from source, and zziplib is a dependency, but zziplib is apparently not set up correctly on this version of ubuntu
<bascule> taurusivy: well it might nit affect 2.4 branch
<bqmassey> whats the syntax to purge a package?
<ToastGuy> ubotu: I don't need a manual on playing MP3's why I'm just asking what is this error message telling me?
<ompaul> bqmassey,  sudo apt-get remove --purge package :: don't forget to remove local user config files
<ompaul> !bot
<nickrud> Missy18, erm, that's a misleading link, you'd think jabber docs would have a good howto easy to find A sec
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bqmassey> thanks ompaul
<Kalamansi> hello guys i cannot connect pc2 to the internet using firestarter... pc1 is connected... modem ---> server ubuntu pc1 ---> switch -- Pc2 workstation
<abdulla> kino and all the linux video edit that i know cant do the job of Windows Movie Maker , it says i need a .dv file to import and it cant take pictures rather then videos.... any help guys>?
<ToastGuy> lol... a bot
<fekall> ok..
<ompaul> ToastGuy, the bot was asked to inform you how to do get mp3s working that web page contained those instructions
<fekall> what is the command in terminal to get the avant window navigator?
<bazzieb> what is the easiest way to change permissions on a HDD??
<bqmassey> fekall:  maybe   apt-get install awn
<fekall> like sudo-get avant windows navigator?
<fekall> ok
<fekall> will try that
<ToastGuy> ompaul: thanks.... so is there any help?
<pvl1> abdulla: what do you mean? as far as i remember, they can do all of that
<ToastGuy> I'm confused.
<ompaul> bazzieb, you really should never need to do that - you will break stuff
<ompaul> !restricted | ToastGuy (read the web page)
<ubotu> ToastGuy (read the web page): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToastGuy> "file is not an audio stream"
<ToastGuy> What does that mean?
<ompaul> it means that it is not the right type for something to read
<abdulla> you sure pvl1 ? im trying to import jpeg , jpg , png and bmp  pictures that i got and it gives me an error
<ToastGuy> the manual is not helping
<bazzieb> its a usb HDD and it wont let me fdisk it!!!
<pvl1> Toastguy: audio streams are media tahts served from somewhere, not an actual file
<ToastGuy> pvl1: okay... that makes sense... I'm doing this over a network
<zetheroo> is it possible to send offlines with Pidgin?
<abdulla> pvl1, error like this Failed to load media file "/home/abdulla/Pictures/.......a.jpg.dv"
<pvl1> abdulla: oh i see. well im not too sure about that. google the application, maybe theres a forum or something. i dont see why that function wouldnt be implemented
<skullhead> with any browsers i use i have these problems in youtube if i manualy install my flash player 9 from the officail website i hear nothing and if i install the nonfree fix or wat ever its called in the synaptic package manger dos any one know what my problem is???/
<ToastGuy> So, what do I need to do to correct this issue with RythmBox?
<abdulla> this function should be implemented how can somebody edit a great video sequence without such function :/
<pvl1> abdulla: is the jpg name have .dv at the end?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<pvl1> or free frames
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> is the pc1 enabled for port forwarding?
<pvl1> zethero: yea
<abdulla> pvl1, no but i get a message when i import /home/abdulla/Pictures/71613-1.jpg" is not a DV file. Do you want to import it?
<bazzieb> could someone help me with GPARTED pls??
<abdulla> then i get that failed to load ..... error
<pvl1> abdulla: hm i wouldnt know exactly about that
<pvl1> bazzieb, whats up?
<neumind> wher i can get program wher she open .mdf files?
<bazzieb> there is a lock under the partition section and i need to delete that partition
<pvl1> bazzieb: did u unmount or eject it?
<bazzieb> no
<neumind> wher i can get program wher she open .mdf files?
<pvl1> bazzieb you need to unmount the partion first
<ompaul> neumind, there are many different types of program that generate mdf files which one are you looking for?
<MeanderingCode> There's a lot of people here so i wouldn't be surprised if i find no response, but has anyone replaced proprietary restricted atheros wireless drivers with madwifi?  I want to, but don't know how to extract the restricted ones and wireless has been a nightmare in the past, so i'm hesitant to try
<bazzieb> ok cool
<bazzieb> thks
<Jandy> Hi
<ompaul> neumind, http://filext.com/file-extension/mdf  for details
<neumind> ompaul,  i dont know.. just i want open that file
<pvl1> bazzieb:np
<Kalamansi> bulmer : how to know if its enabled?how to setup ?thanks
<pvl1> meanderingcode: why?
<ere4si> I'm trying to install the java plugin for firefox and the link I make to the java lib is always broken - how do I get it to work pls?
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> before we can even get that far, does pc2 have an ip address assigned? from which dhcp server?
<zetheroo> pvl1: which version of Pidgin supports offline messaging?
<pvl1> ere4si install java from the package mamner
<MeanderingCode> pvl1:  the binary drivers don't work for some things...for example, i couldn't change the mode of the card to set up and access point when there was one cable and three laptops
<neumind> ompaul, so.
<ompaul> neumind, I suggest you find out its source first - try "file  whateverfilename.mdf" on the command line and see if it knows anything about it
<ere4si> pvl1: done that and had no luck... - still no plugin
<sexcopter> hi, i'm currently in a different country to my parents who use windows (i use ubuntu), and am wondering, is there a way for me to remotely tinker with their pc to fix problems and demonstrate stuff?
<pvl1> zetheroo: they all do. its a plugin that does that
<neumind> ompaul, in that file is windows pro.. and i need open that file... i windows i can that file open witch daemons tools
<neumind> but this is ubuntu
<pvl1> meanderingcode: sorry i got nuthin, just thought there could be an easier way to what u wanted to do
<bulmer> sexcopter-> choice of  rdp, freenx, vnc
<ompaul> neumind, I know nothing of windows so what does windows pro do?
<MeanderingCode> pvl1:  thanks for the thought
<badkitty> sexcopter of course there is a way to do that VNC is a good one
<MeanderingCode> anyone else?
<Jakal> hye everyone. ive got a problem. ubuntu tells me my hard drive is full. i run mythtv on it. but the recordings on it dont even come close to filling up the hard drive. is there a program that will tell me some of the larger files on the drive?
<zetheroo> pvl1: oh ?  a plugin?.... which one?.. where do I get it?
<sexcopter> bulmer, badkitty: great, thanks I'll look into that
<neumind> ompaul,  windows professional
<pvl1> ere4si: well theres also firefox plugins
<pvl1> zetheroo: go through tools, plugins
<aaisen> Hello, does anyone no how to output a binary file as the actual 1's and 0's it is made of in ascii?
<ToastGuy> Can anyone help me with RhythmBox?
<pvl1> any chance any evil XP developers here?
<pvl1> Toastguy whats up?
<Jandy> Is there anyone in China?
<ere4si> pvl1: that always sends me to manual install - and I can only make broken links...
<bulmer> aaisen-> dont forget ascii is only 7 bits...how are you going to handle the 8th bit?
<pvl1> ere4si: did you try synaptic?
<ToastGuy> pvl1: Well I'm still dealing with  the inability to play MP3 files
<tarelerulz> What is an good ssh client and sever ?  I have it set up on my old computer ,but I forgot  what I had on my old system ?
<badkitty> openssh?
<pvl1> ToastGuy: u need to isntall a package that deals with the MP3 files bc they are restricted
<zetheroo> pvl1: is it the Offline Message Emulation plugin?
<ToastGuy> pvl1: restrictive??
<ToastGuy> pvl1: Where do I find that plugin?
<ere4si> pvl1: yep - and it installed java1.4 and gave me no plugin - I've enabled java in firefox's preferences
<aaisen> bulmer, I don't actually want the ascii represenation of the file, I want the one's and zeroes that are in the file in ascii.  for example, if I have an image file, I'd like a stream of the thousands of one's and zeroes that compose it, in ascii.
<pvl1> zetheroo: shoudl be
<aaisen> bulmer, cont... so the output is a huge ascii file of "1001110101..."
<ompaul> neumind, google tells me that, that is a platform not an application, you need to tell us what application, what kind of information is in it
<pvl1> Toastguy: yup, too slow down downloading of MP3's. hold on a sec
<ToastGuy> pvl1: what does that mean?
<Missy18> nickrud, is there any other easier IM server then jabber :)
<bulmer> aaisen-> again how would you like to display it? if its 8 bits?
<tarelerulz> Don't Ubuntu 7.10 come with both a sever and client for ssh ?
<calm> Evince is exceedingly slow for me in "Fit Page Width" mode, but it's absolutely responsive and snappy at any other (fixed) zoom level. Why is this happening? How do I fix this? And, have other people been reporting this? (I'm using Gutsy. I never encountered this problem in Feisty.)
<pvl1> ere4si: what about the java website?
<ToastGuy> pvl1: ok. I will hold.
<ompaul> calm, check launchpad.net to find out if it is a known bug (maybe it is that doc only)
<ere4si> pvl1: that's where the manual install takes me
<pvl1> Toastguy: theres many applications that are referred to as P2P (peer to peer) which offer and download MP3 files. this is illegal if downloading copyrighted material
<calm> tarelerulz: Ubuntu comes with an ssh client, but not the server. The ssh server everyone uses is OpenSSH. You can install the "ssh" package in Synaptic to get it.
<ere4si> pvl1: got java 1.6 from there
<pvl1> ere4si: w8 if you got it, y do u need to manually install it?
<ToastGuy> pvl1: okay so.. why do I have to get a separate plugin for MP3 files?
<aaisen> bulmer, I think I don't know enough about how files are encoded to answer your question.  All I want is a huge list of the 1's and 0's in a file.  Aren't all files, no matter how they are encoded just a long list of 1's and 0's?  I want to know what those 1's and 0's are.
<ompaul> tarelerulz, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<GreySim> ToastGuy: Legal issues.
<ere4si> pvl1: I need to link the java plugin to firefox - and every time I make the link it is broken
<ToastGuy> Grey: ok
<pvl1> Toastguy: aye what greysim said
<bulmer> aaisen-> they are grouped, depends on the structure designed by the system using it..
<pvl1> ere4si: firefox has its own plugins tho
<abdulla> pvl1, kdenlive is great :) just what i was looking for
<ToastGuy> pvl1: Okay so, where do I get the plugin? And how do I install it?
<abdulla> but still under development
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bulmer> aaisen-> ascii is grouping it into 7 bits..
<ere4si> pvl1: but trying to install them says I need to manually install - that takes me to sun - and .... broken link
<pvl1> Toastguy: ok this should be how its done, go to applications at the top left, go down to add/remove
<Jandy> Somebody help me!
<abdulla> btw pvl1 kino can take pictures but the way to do it is abit complicated and needs much of the mouse pressing and indicating the picture files....
<ToastGuy> pvl1: ok
<aaisen> bulmer, for example, if i have an ascii file with the letter 'a', and want to know what those 7 bits are, is there a program that can output the 7 bits?
<bulmer> aaisen-> then you got to find out where is the beginning and ending
<ToastGuy> pvl1: done.
<ToastGuy> search for what?
<pvl1> ere4si: really? tahts odd, i got it through firefox's own plugins without having to manually install anything. sorry i dunno why that would happen
<pvl1> TOastguy: ok clikc preferneces
<abdulla> and btw kino is great pvl1 however it needs to be learned before i can use it massively but i cant :( my project is to be done by tomorrow so i must do something quick ;)
<bulmer> aaisen-> there probably is, just dont know where they are, i have not used them
<ere4si> pvl1: thnx for you efforts :)
<aaisen> bulmer, ok, thanks anyway.  :)
<ToastGuy> pvl1: I'm using ubuntu 6.x I don't see that
<u> Schmick: are you alive?
<user11_011> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Fujitsu> !mp3 | ToastGuy
<ubotu> ToastGuy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pvl1> abdulla: look at the applications ubuntu media center has to offer. i forgot its exact name, btu that has the best
<pvl1> Fujitsu: thanks
<abdulla> btu ??? pvl1 ?
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: Ubuntu 7.10 will automatically ask you if you want to install the MP3 codec, but 6.06 and 6.10 won't.
<pvl1> abdulla: i meant but
<abdulla> media center ?? a website? or .. pvl1
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: So where do I find that option?
<ToastGuy> pvl1: I don't see preferences
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3, specifically.
<Soskel> is apt-get install rsync mailx a threating command ?
<Soskel> can apt-get install rsync mailx cause an harm to the server?
<Fujitsu> Soskel: It will install rsync and mailx. Not particularly threatening.
<Soskel> Fujitsu: any reason why it requires sudo ?
<Fujitsu> Soskel: You can't install things without sudo.
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: that so does not help
<pvl1> soskel: it has to access restricted folders, to put stuff into
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: How do you know?
<Soskel> pvl1: do I need ssh to mirror ubuntu?
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: Cuz I've already looked at that page before coming here
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: Rhythmbox or Totem still won't play MP3s?
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: it doesnt' say anything about RhythmBox
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: I haven't tried Totem
<pvl1> abdulla: its called ubuntu studio
<pvl1> Soskel: no?
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy:  Which instructions did you follow? Did you install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<Soskel> pvl1: are you familiar with mirroring?
<pvl1> Fujitsu he's using 6.x
<Fujitsu> pvl1: I am aware.
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: No I didn't try that
<pvl1> Soskel: i might be. tho im not really sure if its what im thinking of
<pvl1> Fujitsu: oh sorry
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: What *did* you try from that page, then?
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: Nada
<magic_ninja> why does the world hate xmms?
<Fujitsu> magic_ninja: Because it's obsolete, unmaintained, gtk1.2, and generally bad?
<Fujitsu> And we developers want to be rid of it as soon as possible?
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu & pvl1: So how do I unstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<magic_ninja> Fujitsu: i tend to like it, its very resource unintensive, what makes it so bad, its just unmaintained?
<ToastGuy> I mean INSTALL
<ToastGuy> U and I are so close
<ere4si> pvl1: learnt a lesson - copied and pasted the commands to install java - sun calls the file .s0 when it is .so - it's installed now !
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: Follow the instructions on that page.
<ToastGuy> Ok
<Fujitsu> Oh, blergh, it doesn't explicitly say it any more.
<Fujitsu> Open up Synaptic, and install it from there.
<pvl1> ere4si: lol, well then congrats.
<Apocalypse_dn> Hello! When i mounted AptOnCd *.iso file, synaptic can't add it. How can i add mounted .iso file to repositaries?
<abdulla> what is ubuntu studio pvl1 ??
<abdulla> btw pvl1 im lost in kdenlive lol :( its not hard but maybe coz im used to movie maker :s
<pvl1> abdulla: ubuntu studio is a version of ubuntu, if you will, that revolves around media. movies, music, it tries to make it as easy as possible
<slliness> where does wget save downloads
<Fujitsu> slliness: The current directory.
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu: Is "Dapper Drake" a synonym for Ubuntu 6.x?
<magic_ninja> Fujitsu: so really people just want everyone to move onto banshee, rythmbox, amarok, etc?
<Fujitsu> ToastGuy: Ubuntu 6.06, yes.
<slliness> ah thanks Fujitsu
<abdulla> pvl1, i must reinstall ubuntu ?  or is this an app?
<Fujitsu> magic_ninja: Yes, or one of the XMMS forks like Audacious.
<pvl1> abdulla: also, almost all open source applications have documentation
<ToastGuy> Fujitsu & pvl1: Thanks guys... I will try installing in just a little bit
<pvl1> abdulla : well with something do so soon i wouldnt recommend installing it bc it is more of an operating system.
<Kalamansi> bulmer: its obtain...i set it as obtain...
<slliness> Fujitsu, can you do multiple wget downloads w/o multiple terminals?
<pvl1> ToastGuy: glad we can help
<pvl1> abdulla: you should check for documentation of this kdenlive
<abdulla> hope winE can install movie maker  :/
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> obtain? obtain from which server?
<Kalamansi> bulmer: from pc1...obtain pc2
<pvl1> abdulla: i'd be surprised
<Fujitsu> slliness: Not simultaneously, but you can specify multiple URLs and it will download them sequentially.
<u> yep
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> which of the two is acting as dhcp server(the one dolling out the ip address) ?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : pc1 server ubuntu - dhcp enabled
<pvl1> abdulla: to be honest, the one tihng ive found XP to have over linx, is the backspace for internet, maybe some apps, and uhm, visual studio
 * Fujitsu prefers a terminal to VS any day.
<Fujitsu> pvl1: Backspace for Internet?
<abdulla> the ease to make just for a simple use and troll apps are in XP
<pvl1> abdulla: all of which i easily live without, if not better. but the reason that its hard to find its counterpart is because microsoft makes it as XP as possible
<pvl1> Fujitsu: if hit backspace it goes back a page
<Fujitsu> pvl1: That's easily enabled in Firefox.
<abdulla> but with ubuntu it has a flexibility to make the use a cruise with an applause while you go
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> pc1 acquires its ip address from your ISP, and then pc2 acquires its ip address from where?
<pvl1> Fujitsu: i just might have to throw this XP laptop. please enlighten me
<slliness> Fujitsu, so wget http: one http: two and so on or is there alternate syntax?
<pvl1> Fujitsu: i asked yseterday here and someone said that its only for XP
<abdulla> thanks all :)
<Fujitsu> pvl1: In about:config, find browser.backspace_action, and set it to 0
<abdulla> got class..
<pvl1> abdulal: np
<Kalamansi> bulmer: i just obtain pc2..(xphome).. i tried to use 192.168.1.2 as the ip of pc2 and gateway is 192.168.1.1
<Kalamansi> bulmer still not working. pc2 have no internet connection
<Fujitsu> slliness: wget http://blah.com/ http://blah.com/something/ http://...
<slliness> Fujitsu, thanks
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> you are not answering my question, pc2 is an xp machine right? it is getting a dynamic ip address from which dhcp server?
<pvl1> Fujitsu: thank sooooooooooooo much
<u> your welcome
<Fujitsu> pvl1: No problem. Googling should have revealed it fairly quickly too, IIRC.
<u> schmick ?
<pvl1> has anyone gotten gnump3d to work in gutsy?
<u> aw...
<Kalamansi> bulmer: from 192.168.1.1
<magic_ninja> Fujitsu: ty brother, i did some reading i understand why now
<Fujitsu> magic_ninja: No problem.
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> okay, 192.168.1.1 is your pc1 ? and pc1 ip address towards the isp is?
<magic_ninja> Fujitsu: think i'm going to install audacious
<Fujitsu> pvl1: It should work, but please don't attempt to use the password protection.
<badkitty> ah oh.. if I accidently zoom in to the desktop how do I excape out of it?
<Fujitsu> badkitty: Hold the Windows key, then scroll.
<badkitty> Fujitsu: Haha got it thanks
<u> Alt+F4 twice
<u> then press U
<u> or R
<Fujitsu> u...
<u> F
<u> Fu
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> anyhow, minimum can your pc2 ping pc1?
<jinxed-> hi. I get an error when I try to update from 7.04 to 7.10
<u> what platform
<Fujitsu> jinxed-: What error would that be? Have you used Automatix?
<Fujitsu> Or any other third-party repositories?
<jinxed-> Fujitsu, no I did not break rule number 1: I stayed away from automatix
 * Fujitsu applauds jinxed-.
<jinxed-> I can pastebin if you would like
<Fujitsu> That would be good.
<Kalamansi> bulmer : nope =/
<jinxed-> Fujitsu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49462/
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> if thats not successful, you will not get beyond pc1..make that work first thing..is your switch working okay?
<Fujitsu> jinxed-: I see a third party repository there.
<Kalamansi> bulmer yup
<Fujitsu> Remove those Medibuntu entries in System->Administration->Software Sources.
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> i can not guess, elaborate please
<jinxed-> hmm
<jinxed-> i don't know what it would be from
<Kalamansi> bulmer : when i ping 192.168.1.1 cannt detect
<jinxed-> would beryl cause it?
<Fujitsu> jinxed-: YOu would have added them manually.
<jinxed-> hmm
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> then how did you verify your switch is working okay?
<jinxed-> is there anything I can do? Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> jinxed-: Remove the entries, as I said before.
<keram> how do i get libdvdcss ?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : first is unplug it and then plug it again
<Fujitsu> !restrictedformats | keram
<ubotu> keram: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> odd nothing google can show me on history-GNOME_Network_netinfo_host <-- a gnome settings
<jinxed-> umm you are going to think i'm stupid, but how would I go about that...
<Fujitsu> jinxed-: System->Administration->Software Sources.
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> plug and unplug does not tell you much..how are you verifying it is working?
<badkitty> how do I use .runs?
<Fujitsu> badkitty: YOu run them.
<jinxed-> Fujitsu, okay i am there, what do i need to do now?
<magic_ninja> now if i can just get my media keybaord to work
<Kalamansi> bulmer: i tested it in other pc. and its working
<Fujitsu> jinxed-: Find the entries referencing medibuntu, and disable them.
<badkitty> Fujitsu obviously but I get errors and I cant find a good page explainging how it works..
<Fujitsu> badkitty: What errors?
<Fujitsu> The instructions will likely be application-specific.
<Kavok1> I installed XP, then I install Ubuntu 64bit, now I want to install 32bit overtop of 64bit, are there any problems I need to be aware of? Will grub update correctly?
<MasterShrek> badkitty, they need to be executable
<badkitty> Fujitsu: command not found
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> once more, your pc2 acquires the 192.168.1.2 via dhcp or you set that as static?
<badkitty> ls -l
<Fujitsu> Kavok1: GRUB will update fine if you install it over the top.
<Fujitsu> badkitty: chmod +x it.
<MasterShrek> badkitty, chmod +x filename.bin
<skullhead> how do you make the psx emulator fullscreen?
<Kavok1> Fujitsu: I want a complete clean install
<Fujitsu> Kavok1: Yep, just reinstall. All will be good.
<MasterShrek> Kavok1, youll be just fine
<skullhead> psx v1.113
<MasterShrek> skullhead, consult the documentation for it
<badkitty> Fujitsu: Oh ok i thought it would give me a a permission error, not a command not found error
<MasterShrek> badkitty, you also need to do when u run it:    ./filename.bin
<MasterShrek> u know that right?
<Kalamansi> bulmer : i never set an ip
<pvl1> bye everyone
<badkitty> MasterShrek: No I didn't, still learning here thanks
<MasterShrek> ok, well badkitty youll run it from a terminal.  put   ./  before the filename.bin
<bulmer> Kalamansi-> which means what? you are using dhcp client on your pc2...check its route table
<Kalamansi> ok bulmer
<Kalamansi> bulmer i reboot
<magic_ninja> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<jamesthookah> well
<jamesthookah> turns out
<jamesthookah> im a hookah
 * Fujitsu grumbles about ubotu being used as a wiki.
<badkitty> MasterShrek: right I got that much, Im just getting into using the cli for stuff
<MasterShrek> badkitty, well i always like to see people trying to learn the cli, its very powerful
<badkitty> MasterShrek: I super love apt-get, its pretty darn superior to everything that exists
<bulmer> badkitty-> a tip... press tab twice on a cli...and you'd see thousands of commands
<magic_ninja> does anybody know anything about getting a multimedia keyboard working on audacious
<badkitty> bulmer how thats cool .. would take a lifetime to figure all those out
<MasterShrek> badkitty, apt-get is very nice, i dont use it much these days, not using ubuntu, but its very handy
<myke54142> just gotta read a lot of man pages
<badkitty> MasterShrek: Have you heard of backtrack?
<oddworld> i have
<oddworld> it rocks
<MasterShrek> badkitty, i think i may have heard of it, but ive never used it, and i really dunno waht it does
<nonix4> badkitty: start with a random letter instead of listing all though... if you s-tab-tab, you'll get a very short list.
<MasterShrek> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<isaacj87> quick question at any1
<BubblegumTate> I'm using xfce and every time I boot up gnome is handling the desktop and every time I set the desktop settings to 'let xfce manage the desktop'. How do I make sure it remebers this setting
<MasterShrek> !anyone | isaacj87
<ubotu> isaacj87: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<badkitty> MasterShrek: It's a penetration testing system will hundreds of networking utils
<isaacj87> do xcompmgr and compiz fusion conflict?
<isaacj87> or can I have both installed...
<MasterShrek> ic badkitty, ill have to take a look at it
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: You can have both installed, but they probably won't both run at the same time.
<BubblegumTate> isaac, you can have them both installed but having compiz active will de-activate xcompmgr
<badkitty> MasterShrek: It runs off of slackware I believe, it looks pretty cool, I downloaded and burned a disk of it today to test out in vmware on my lappy over the holiday
<MasterShrek> cool badkitty, thats actually waht i run, slackware
<badkitty> MasterShrek: Cool, I wish I was sufficient in the cli to use it, but Im not so I use ubuntu
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: I see, well the thing is I installed screenlets and it required xcompmgr to be installed...the weird thing is...I already have a composite effects installed (aka CF)
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: I guess it's because I compiled CF...
<MasterShrek> badkitty, it just takes time, lots and lots of time :)
<keram> is xubuntu-restricted-extras the same as ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Why did you compile CF?
<magic_ninja> anyone know how to install the audacious-itouch plugin
<keram> which one should i get if i use xubuntu, but want libdvdcss
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: to have the latest stable release on Feisty
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Ah.
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: yup! Trevino doesn't update his Feisty repo anymore...
<Fujitsu> keram: Install xubuntu-restricted-extras. Neither of them have libdvdcss2.
<badkitty> MasterShrek: Have you toyed with the apps that let you build your own distros and live cd's?
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Good; Treviño is... not good.
<MasterShrek> keram, i would assume so, they are just meta-packages afaik
<badkitty> ls
<MasterShrek> badkitty, not at all
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: so when I run screenlets...is it making use of CF or xcompmgr? from what I can tell it's relying on CF...
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: CF.
<Fujitsu> As long as CF is running, it will use CF.
<keram> Fujitsu, so how do i get libdvdcss2?
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: ah. I see...how would one start xcompmgr? via terminal?
<BubblegumTate> keram: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<badkitty> MasterShrek: oh k, just seems like a cool way to back up your system, and have the packages you always used ready to go, and perhaps give to your friend
<Fujitsu> keram: Install libdvdread3, then run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh\
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Why would one want to? It's vastly inferior to CF.
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: lol. I guess I'm just curious
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: in any case, thanks for the info!
<MasterShrek> badkitty, yes, ive heard of people using them, i tend not to really have a use, my main system is pretty much a dummy system, with my server holding most of my files
<MasterShrek> i think synaptic can export its package lists, and stuff, but ive never done it
<keram> ah okay
<keram> thanks
<oddworld> flash is making firefox freeze, i have most recent version. any ideas?
<Fujitsu> keram: It can't be easier due to DMCA issues, unfortunately.
<isaacj87> oddworld: when watching videos on youtube?
<oddworld> yes
<keram> :/
<SmartUnix> Hello
<SmartUnix> are Belkin wireless cards work under Linux? (Sorry for my English)
<isaacj87> oddworld: does your sound distort?
<oddworld> nope
<Fujitsu> oddworld: The latest Flash is a rather odd beast. Adobe changed nasty things, and we're working on it.
<Fujitsu> SmartUnix: Some will.
<oddworld> do you reccomend a different flash version then?
<isaacj87> oddworld: Unfortunately, I haven't found a concrete solution...you could try this...
<Fujitsu> oddworld: No others are readily available.
<SmartUnix> Fujitsu, So should i buy it or buy another type?
<keram> Fujitsu, do i need sudo to run install-css.sh?
<Fujitsu> keram: Yes, sorry.
<isaacj87> oddworld: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-firefox-flash-crash-this-fix.html
<keram> Fujitsu, okay thanks
<keram> Fujitsu, what does the \ do?
<Fujitsu> keram: That was a typo :P
<oddworld> ill look at it
<keram> oh
<MasterShrek> badkitty, im getting backtrack now, gonna have a looksee at it
<oddworld> thanks
<keram> thought some special extra command lol
<isaacj87> oddworld: Don't quote me here, but I'm pretty sure that Gnash doesn't play youtube videos
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: It does.
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: oh really?
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Mhm.
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: Is there a simple way to install Gnash on Feisty?
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: through the repos right?
<Fujitsu> SmartUnix: I'm not quite sure - I use embedded Intel cards normally. Google around for your model number and ubuntu, and see what you can find.
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Not in Feisty.
<nt> HardDisk: My problem solved, it was a permission problem of the install file.  Thanks for the help
<isaacj87> oddworld: you could take a look at gnash, if that "fix" doesn't work
<MasterShrek> gnash is pretty flakey, not really ready for mainstream yet imho
<Fujitsu> I don't think it's in Feisty at all.
<bulmer> odd nothing google can show me on history-GNOME_Network_netinfo_host <-- a gnome settings
<SmartUnix> Fujitsu, Thanks :)
<MasterShrek> oddworld, maybe try installing flash manually? follow the instructions at adobe.com
<badkitty> MasterShrek: cool
<oddworld> well
<oddworld> i did that
<isaacj87> oddworld: no luck?
<Fujitsu> MasterShrek: That won't help.
<magic_ninja> how do i tell my gtk version
<oddworld> the day i installed gutsy, the flash site was down?
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: does anyone really know why firefox crashes due to flash?
<MasterShrek> oh, well i was under the impression the package was broken, i figured there would be somethign different with it than the actual flash from adobe
<badkitty> MasterShrek: Didn't they have a workaround setup earlier for the whole flash thing
<oddworld> how could i uninstall flash, and reinstall
<MasterShrek> badkitty, i have no idea
<MasterShrek> oddworld, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Flash is proprietary, so no.
<badkitty> oddworld: As far as I know flash is still broken, so dont reinstall it from the repos
<MasterShrek> oddworld, assuming you installed it from apt
<oddworld> i used a tar
<beat_> what is the gstramer plugin of rhythmbox
<oddworld> apt was not working at the time, but it was a tar from the adobe site
<redd0t> beat_: what do you mean
<Fujitsu> beat_: What do you mean? Rhythmbox will use any GStreamer 0.10 plugins.
<musikgoat> command to clear dns in cli?
<beat_> i cant play song in gstreamer
<MasterShrek> !mp3 | beat_
<ubotu> beat_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fujitsu> musikgoat: What do you mean `clear dns'?
<MasterShrek> ubotu!
<beat_> it says problem is gstreamer bla bla but i play music in totem and xmms
<musikgoat> Fujitsu: clear cache
<redd0t> beat: rhythmbox will play any file for which you have the gstreamer plugin installed, e.g. mad to play mp3
 * MasterShrek is lagging lol
<isaacj87> oddworld: if you installed locally, I guess you could just remove the .so file found in /home/yournamehere/.mozilla/plugins
<wers> what code do I enter for me to know an app's version?
<Fujitsu> beat_: If you could tell us what the `bla bla' is we might be able to help you.
<Fujitsu> wers: apt-cache policy package
<oddworld> ill remove the so, and see what happens
<Fujitsu> Replace package with the name of a package.
<wers> thanks so much, Fujitsu
<isaacj87> oddworld: move the file to the desktop and then do a "about:plugins" in firefox...you'll see that firefox no longer thinks flash is installed.
<badkitty> MasterShrek: What other distro most similarly resembles slackware?
<badkitty> MasterShrek: As far as the setup and file structure ... red hat, suse, mandriva? Im setting up a vmware virtual server
<MasterShrek> badkitty, well, none really, it kinda resembles bsd i guess
<oddworld> flash is gone
<oddworld> whats the best way / the most stable version to put back on?
<Fujitsu> oddworld: They've killed off the old ones from their site.
<oddworld> i dont mind using an onlder version if it works well. currently everything is slow and laggy on my 2 gigs ram 2 ghz cpu compy
<oddworld> which makes no sence. i have the horsepower, just crappy flash drivers
<MasterShrek> badkitty, id go with red hat i spose, not that its really going to make a huge difference in vmware afaik
<isaacj87> oddworld: everything is slow?
<oddworld> no, just flash
<isaacj87> oddworld: ah. I see
<badkitty> MasterShrek: I just chose other... It's gonna boot up either way anyway i guess.. since its a live cd and all
<badkitty> MasterShrek: BRB Im gonna jump on the ol lappy
<MasterShrek> badkitty, yea i wouldnt worry about it much
<isaacj87> oddworld: you could try gnash now...the open-source alternative
<n2diy_> how do you call the extended character set?
<oddworld> ive heard sketchy things about gnash
<oddworld> thats its really hit or miss
<Fujitsu> n2diy_: Unicode, or extended ASCII?
<n2diy_> Fujitsu: umm, I'm not sure, the degree symbol for temperature is what I'm looking for.
<oddworld> so gnash or flash?
<isaacj87> oddworld: i'm about to compile gnash and see how it performs
<wers> my kde apps are using the sans serif font while my gnome apps use sans. in the kde control center, there is no sans font. just sans serif. how do I make my kde apps use the same fonts as my gnome apps?
<isaacj87> oddworld: in all honesty, i've never tried it
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, It's available in the repos, though not the latest version
<n2diy_> Fujitsu: I've found the menu>accesories>character map, but I don't know how to use the hex codes.
<Jordan_U> n2diy_, What do you need to use them for?
<oddworld> well ill give flash another shot, and ill install it by going to a flash site and allowing firefox to do it
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: yup, I know...but I'm running Feisty so the version is even older...
<n2diy> Jordan_U: fun
<Jordan_U> n2diy, OK... What type of fun don't you know how to have with them?
<Jordan_U> :)
<isaacj87> oddworld: i'll let you know how gnash turns out...
<keram> anyone used dvd::rip before?
<phrac> keram: yeah, it works pretty well
<keram> i am trying to configure the transcode options but for some reason no window is coming up
<keram> phrac, you know how to fix that?
<n2diy> Jordan_U: I'd like to ask my friends on #hamradio what that radar blip at zero degrees is?
<keram> its using the xvid codec
<badkitty> MasterShrek: Ok Im back
<Jordan_U> n2diy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<badkitty> gee chatzilla is fugly
<keram> phrac, i want to turn off the psu core mode so that i can transcode on a cluster
<n2diy> Jordan_U: looking, thanks.
<YAYa> hey,whats that adept-looking software  for ubuntu??
<phrac> keram: so just turn it off where it says "Use PSU Core"
<Jordan_U> badkitty, Use a purpose build client like xchat or irssi
<keram> phrac, ahh i see it now
<Jordan_U> YAYa, Synaptic? Add/Remove ?
<keram> i'm dumb :/
<isaacj87> is there a tutorial available with instructions on how to compile gnash? I just need the list of dependencies
<keram> thanks for the help though
<phrac> np
<oddworld> ok so flash is not installed on firefox. so i go to youtube, it tells me i need flash. so i "install" flash in firefox. reboot firefox, go to youtube and it tells me again that i do not have flash. what gives???
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, sudo apt-get build-deb gnash
<Fujitsu> oddworld: The Flash package is broken at the moment, because Adobe are useless.
<Fujitsu> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: you mean build-dep right?
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, Yes, typo :)
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: thanks! i'll try that
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: oooooh. didn't work :(
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, The package name might be different, "apt-cache search gnash"
 * MasterShrek is going to bed, going on 3am here...nite every1
<YAYa> hey,whats that adept-looking software  for ubuntu called?
<Fujitsu> YAYa: Synaptic.
<YAYa> ah
<YAYa> where do i get it??
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, In what way didn't it work?
<oddworld> blast!!!!
<Jordan_U> YAYa, Are you using another distro?
<YAYa> u use ubuntu feisty fawn
<n2diy> YAYa: you should already have it.
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: error saying that build-deps for gnash could not be satisfied
<YAYa> i use*
<oddworld> damn you adobe.... damn you!!!!!
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: E: Build-dependencies for gnash could not be satisfied.
<n2diy> YAYa:  menu > system > admin > synaptic
<YAYa> :o im confused
<YAYa> ahh
<YAYa> ound it
<YAYa> ty
<n2diy> YAYa: GL
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, You should file a bug report against that package
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U, isaacj87: Please don't file a bug. It's fine in Gutsy and above, and we're not going to fix such a thing in Feisty.
<Jordan_U> Fujitsu, It's not working for me in Gutsy either
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: I understand.
<n2diy> Fujitsu: what about LTS for Dapper?
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: Hmm... Well, it has built fine at the start of Hardy. And unmetdeps aren't going to qualify for a SRU.
<isaacj87> any chance I can find a gnash-0.8.1 deb floating around anywhere?
<Fujitsu> n2diy: I don't believe Gnash is in Dapper.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Does dapper even have a gnash package?
<Fujitsu> And even so, that's still not going to qualify for an SRU.
<n2diy> Fujitsu: Jordan_U, nope, sorry, should have read up thread.
<oddworld> so i got the gutsy flash.deb, for most current flash. double clicked on it. it tells me: and older version is availible in a software channel" whats that mean???
<Fujitsu> oddworld: It means that an older version is available normally through apt. Ignore it.
<oddworld> gotcha, thanks
<oddworld> is it possible to run across a version 8 of flash on the interwebs and install it into my pc? thus fixing all my problems (hopefully) ?
<Fujitsu> oddworld: There is no Linux version of Adobe or Macromedia Flash 8.
<oddworld> im quite new to ubuntu. had it for about a month. xp has been dead sence / removed. so i am not sure about linux's past, but has flash always sucked?
<isaacj87> oddworld: for me yes...it's the only thing that's caused me problems with linux
<isaacj87> oddworld: everything else has been great
<Fujitsu> oddworld: Adobe hasn't done a very good job with it, and it's proprietary so we can't fix it :(
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: That's good to hear.
<oddworld> gotcha
<oddworld> the only problem i had was testing linux about a year and a half ago, trying to get my ati 9800 pro to display something other than 640x480 lol
<Fujitsu> oddworld: Again, proprietary drivers are required :(
<isaacj87> is bulletproof X going to be in Hardy?
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: It will be. It was in Gutsy.
<isaacj87> Fujitsu: it was??
<oddworld> lol
<Fujitsu> isaacj87: Is, yes.
<oddworld> right so now youtube has no sound
<oddworld> any ideas
<keram> is there a way to have the workspace toolbar applet work with dual screens?
<n2diy> Jordan_U: That wasn't what I was looking for, but I figured it out. Right Ctrl + Shift+ 00B0 will give you a °
<michael__> where are the ladies at?
<Fujitsu> n2diy: You should look into configuring a Compose key.
<korosora> hello
<n2diy> Fujitsu: I suppose, does that work in Dapper?
<Jordan_U> !hi | korosora
<korosora> i am using xchat.
<ubotu> korosora: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<michael__> hello korosora so am i
<korosora> where are the nicks!?
<korosora> >.<
<Jordan_U> n2diy, It will work in any distro made in the last decade ( or two ) :)
<Fujitsu> korosora: Drag the column splitter on the right hand side of the window, I think.
<n2diy> Jordan_U: 10-4, thanks.
<Jordan_U> n2diy, np
<korosora> grr. no autocomplete nicks.
<korosora> fuji: thanks
<Fujitsu> korosora: There will be an option for autocompleting them somewhere.
 * Fujitsu hugs irssi.
<korosora> oh i see.
<korosora> it displays the possible ones
<benjamin> hi whats java called in synoptic?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<korosora> rather than cycling through
<Fujitsu> benjamin: sun-java6-jre
<korosora> @.@
<benjamin> ty
<oddworld> still no sounds cant figure out whats wrong
<michael__> oddworld what kind of sound card do you have?
<oddworld> i have intel 945 chipset
<oddworld> sound works in everything
<oddworld> not flash
<musikgoat> anyone play with gran paradiso ff3?  is there a different key combo to close tabs?
<Fujitsu> musikgoat: Does Ctrl+W not work?
<musikgoat> nope
<freakynl> q: can i install vmware-server without installing build-essentials? it needs that to build the kernel modules, but i just grabbed the kernel modules from the repository. modules load fine, but vmware-config.pl doesn't want to see them. any suggestions? I don't want compilers etc on my box
<Kavok1> Isn't there an nvidia configuration utility or something?
<Fujitsu> freakynl: I believe the kernel modules in the repository are for guests, not hosts.
<Kavok1> I dont remember the command
<musikgoat> additionally, i cannot go to the file menu and click close tab Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Kavok1: The command is nvidia-settings.
<Kavok1> thanks
<Fujitsu> freakynl: What's wrong with having compilers?
<korosora> sudo make me a sandwich
<choongii> I dont recall needing to compile anything for vmware-server
<Fujitsu> If you've got VMs, you can't be particularly space-conscious.
<freakynl> Fujitsu: hmm thx. it's a firewall. build tools and scripting tools etc are bad on firewalls ;)
<benjamin> :OO
<Fujitsu> freakynl: Better remove those darn scriptable shells, then.
<freakynl> Fujitsu: :) as little as possible should do it :)
<benjamin> i cant type : @
<benjamin> (copyied)
<freakynl> benjamin: u just did
<benjamin> i copied it
<Fujitsu> benjamin: What happens when you try to?
<freakynl> benjamin: not a qwerty keyboard?
<benjamin> i get no symbol
<eFfeM> hi, anyone any idea what I can do to speed up the window manager startup? It used to be fast, then I installed compiz; didn't like it, went back to metacity and now it takes minutes between logging in and getting the X desktop
<Fujitsu> benjamin: UK or US keyboard?
<benjamin> cant use Ctrl+Alt+2=
<benjamin> uhm
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<benjamin> i have öäå
<eFfeM> 7.10
<Jordan_U> eFfeM, How did you install compiz and how did you go back to metacity?
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Hmm... What Jordan_U asked.
<cleaton> benjamin, left altgr and number 2
<benjamin> ty
<cleaton> right**
<eFfeM> Jordan_U, I installed compiz with synaptic, also uninstalled it that way, then I lost the window manager fully and did metacity --replace
<cleaton> swedish keyboard :P
<cleaton> i think Oo
<cleaton> :P
<eFfeM> i've also been looking into the session manager, removed the file locally, but that did not improve things
<cinatic> Hi @ll
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Nothing in System->Preferences->Session?
<Fujitsu> Hi cinatic.
<cleaton> merry xmas cinatic
<cleaton> =)
<cinatic> yea thx you all too merry xmas
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, yes, at startup there is bluetooth, metacity, network manager, power manager, restricted drivers manager,update notifier, visual and volume manager
<cyberius> hi I need some help with bash scripting: I want to test if a parameter was given to my bash script. but if [$1=""];then echo "no parameter" doesn't work... So how can I do it? :)
<eFfeM> not sure how I got all these, actually it seems a little bit like it is waiting for a network action to complete and gets a timeout
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME A COMMAND TO DELETE A WORD IN MULTIPLE FILES? SORRY FOR THE UPPER CASE, REALLY HURRY~~
<Fujitsu> !caps | [Gutsy]TuTUXG
<ubotu> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<redd0t> wow.. did a reinstall... copying crap back over the network.. now im bored
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sory
<Fujitsu> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: You might want to use sed.
<Fujitsu> sed -i -e 's/someword//' somefile someotherfile herearesomemorefiles
<cyberius> hi I need some help with bash scripting: I want to test if a  parameter was given to my bash script. but if [$1=""];then  echo "no parameter" doesn't work... So how can I do it? :)
<staykovmarin> hi i have a manually installed program that i would like to run from command line. i put it in /bin but when i attempt to start it it says 'command not found' and then the package to install it.
<staykovmarin> any ideas?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Fujitsu, thanks alot i will try that
<Fujitsu> staykovmarin: It should go in /usr/local/bin. Is it set with the execute bit (chmod +x)?
<cinatic> i need help with gpart i can´t resize my root / ext3 partition ?!
<staykovmarin> yes it is.
<staykovmarin> i will try that
<Fujitsu> cinatic: Use a live CD.
<the_darkside_986> hi all... i am having trouble with python-opengl. all my other OpenGL games run at full speed but python-opengl games act like they are software-rendered and are unplayable. this is on 7.10. anyone know of a quick fix?
<cinatic> i used it but it says that its exclusevily in use or mounted ??
<cinatic> i use this gparted live cd
<Kavok1> Um, how do I move the networking manager on the toolbar?
<Kavok1> lol
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, Jordan_U if it helps: I have no session file in my ~/.gnome dir, default.session lists 7 clients: gnoe-wm (prio 10), gnome-panel (prio 40), nautilus (prio 40) gnome-cups-icon (prio 60), gnome-volume-manager (prio 40) vino-session (prio 50), metacity --replace (prio 15) (in that order)
<eFfeM> ^gnoe^gnome
<benjamin> Hey,i cant get the right drivers for my grapics card :(
<Jordan_U> eFfeM, Get rid of metacity --replace
<Jordan_U> eFfeM, gnome-wm starts it already ( AFIK )
<eFfeM> Jordan_U, done, actually I think I added that after loosing the window manager when uninstalling compiz
<eFfeM> will test, back in a minute or so
<staykovmarin> Fujitsu: same problem. chmoded and sym linked to the /usr/local/bin
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Fujitsu, LOL, i just love linux
<Jordan_U> benjamin, What card?
<benjamin> nvidia
<benjamin> geforce 7900
<DARKGuy> Hey, I need to edit the source of the xpad driver (/usr/src/linux/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c). I'm a programmer myself but I've never done something like this before (kernel module compiling). Could anybody please guide me around it?
<Jordan_U> benjamin, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Jordan_U> ?
<benjamin> inope
<benjamin> oh
<benjamin> the driver wasnt in use
<benjamin> ty
<benjamin> gonna restart and see results
<DARKGuy> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<DARKGuy> :/
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, No experience coding kernel modules myself either, but what are you trying to do?
<the_darkside_986> hi all... i am having trouble with python-opengl. all my other OpenGL games run at full speed but python-opengl games act like they are software-rendered and are unplayable. this is on 7.10. anyone know of a quick fix?
<the_darkside_986> if there's a makefile in that kernel module folder, you should be able to just do "make" and then "sudo modprobe module_name"
<the_darkside_986> it's been too long... i used to have to type modprobe all the time back in Suse Linux 10.1
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: you see, I have a common X-Box controller (Linux sees it as a chinese-made XBOX controller) which I modded with an USB extension so it could work as an USB gamepad. 100% working in Windows with rumble and all, but I'm having problems with the left & right trigger with it under Linux... they aren't recognized as the axes they're suppossed to be, so qjoypad doesn't get them correctly, neither joy2key, only jstest but that doesn't help at all
<redd0t> the_darkside_986: could it be that python is interpreted?
<eFfeM> Jordan_U, removed metacity from default.session, but still it takes 2.5 minutes or so. top in a console window says it is doing nothing (no substantial cpu usage) ps aux says that vino-session is started and the gnome screensaver and only long long after that it starts metacity
<cherva_> does anyone know how to load the spca5xx module sudo modprobe spca5xx says "Module spca5xx not found."
<eFfeM> meanwhile I get the X-windows X for a minute or so and the arror for another minute or so
<the_darkside_986> @redd0t, well, that library has been heavily optimized and uses CTypes... but the slowdown should only be 6 times slower than C. but i'm getting 3 FPS where there should be over 100.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: there is something here that looks like a fix: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xbox_360_controller_on_Linux in the "Problems with Left Trigger being 3rd axis" section that I wanna try out :P
<n2diy> ! insmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! modprobe
<eFfeM> cherva_, i don't think that module is in the distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redd0t> the_darkside_986: oh. well im relatively new to python. and i haven't used the opengl libraries. i was just taking a stab in the dark
<the_darkside_986> Has anyone ever been able to play Frets on Fire at more than 5 fps? does python really suck that bad or is there a linking problem somewhere? Sauerbraten runs just fine for me.
<eFfeM> cherva_, in my 7.10 /lib/modules there is no such module
<cherva_> eFfeM: hmm strange look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334918
<the_darkside_986> yeah i'm new to python too. it's great for writing GTK apps. But i am beginning to see it as the "Visual Basic" of the Ubuntu world, that is, it has no use for even trying to do openGL stuff... unless there is a fix for this problem and i've installed something wrong.
<cherva_> eFfeM: ok I'll just apt it then
<eFfeM> there is only the source in apt
<Fujitsu> the_darkside_986: I fail to see how a bug in the OpenGL bindings renders it as useless and pathetic as Visual Basic.
<DARKGuy> the_darkside_986: it kinda starts to slowdown for me sometimes, guess it's a game bug, but it's usually solved by just restarting it
<the_darkside_986> well... for me python-opengl acts like it is using MesaGL software rendering instead of the nvidia-opengl libs that came with my gfx card. i tried looking for *.so files in the source tarball so i can examine their linkage but i only found python modules (*.py)
<kurt> does anyone know where the installed folder is of codeweaver's crossoffice
<kurt> the folder where it installs all window app, cannot find it
<DARKGuy> the_darkside_986: ah, I have no idea since I don't use python for my OpenGL programming, sorry :(
<Fujitsu> kurt: Ask in the CrossOffice channel.
<ToastGuy_Away> night ubuntu people
<Fujitsu> Night, ToastGuy_Away.
<redd0t> night ToastGuy_Away
<bluefoxx> merry xamas ubuntu!
<the_darkside_986> i don't understand... this must be a problem specific to my setup, otherwise, no one would even bother writing python-opengl games...
<eFfeM> should I have a WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable ?
<the_darkside_986> maybe i should invest in a system with a powerful multi-core CPU so that it could do software rendering and i wouldn't notice the difference. at this rate i will just have to.
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Not normally.
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, still struggling with this loooong login problem
<cherva_> i'm having trouble compiling spca5xx module here is the output of make http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2974/ pls help
<kurt> can i  put an aspi layer on my system
<Fujitsu> cherva_: You probably in fact want the gspca module, which is spca5xx's replacement. It's included by default in Ubuntu.
<cherva_> Fujitsu: hmmm maybe I don't know because its not for me
<Fujitsu> cherva_: It's a rewrite by the same author, for the same chips.
<cherva_> Fujitsu: hmm thanks
<redd0t> hey does anybody know of a nice yakuake like application for gnome that isnt tilda
<menllyos> anyone know if there is a similar program for ubuntu like Total Commander for windows ?
<Fujitsu> menllyos: What does Total Commander do?
<menllyos> its a file manager program
<menllyos> lemme find you a screenshot ;p
<menllyos> http://www.ghisler.com/picture.htm
<sem> hi, my problem is getting a widescreen monitor to work on a thinkpad (vga) .. widescreen option from admin-> screens and graphics (gutsy) produces errors on widescreen-tft, and without [  ] widescreen a screen is displayed, but it flickers .. any hints?
<tarelerulz> What do total commander do different then say the file managers the come with ubuntu? or is it just one your famillar with so that is why you want it menllyos
<redd0t> like i love using yakuake, in kde, but i cant find a suitable application in gnome that does the same thing
<n2diy> menllyos: midnight commander?
<sem> menllyos, try krusader
<system9> hi
<sem> i am used to TC, too .. and chose krusader for my ubuntu
<menllyos> i just installed ubuntu yesterday hehe so im not too familiar with all stuff that comes with it...
<menllyos> ok :)
<pteague> what should i be using instead of ntp-simple?  ntp or openntpd ?
<Ome[AWAY]> Hello Everybody :)
<menllyos> i ll try those suggestions
<tarelerulz> So Menllyos why did you install Ubuntu on your system?  just asking
<Fujitsu> pteague: ntpd
<Fujitsu> Er, ntp
<sem> so .. somebody knows to solve my widescreen-on-thinkpad-problem?
<LordOfThePigs> hello, how can I assign a new keyboard shortcut to an action that is not predefined by gnome?
<sem> LordOfThePigs, Pref -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<menllyos> cause i been wanting to try/learn a bit of linux for a long time and cause its free ;)
<LordOfThePigs> I would like a shortcut for rotating my screen 90 degrees using xrandr
<LordOfThePigs> sem: afaik, pref-> keyboard shotcuts can,t do it
<menllyos> and im pretty happy about it so far, except that i cant use my xfi soundcard yet
<sem> ok , it just seemed obvious ;)
<zorro> hi there
<Fujitsu> menllyos: Yeah, thanks Creative. THough they do have drivers coming, eventually.
<LordOfThePigs> sem: looked there first though...
<zorro> hi sorry for disturb u guy
<zorro> just wanna ask if any you guys experienced cross-compiling for ARM before?
<LordOfThePigs> Is there a way to associate a shell script to a keyboard event code2?
<tarelerulz> Menllyos, I think you should give Konquror a try . It is pretty great tabbing on file managing , files size view , file filter so you can just show the file you want to show.  Great if you know what directory to look in ,but don't fell like looking thought a bunch of files . Not to mean it has ftp  and smb and web browser too
<Fujitsu> zorro: I've used qemu to emulate an ARM system to compile things, but not cross-compiled.
<n2diy> LordOfThePigs: I don't know, but the folks in #bash might?
<zorro> Fujitsu: oh : (
<zorro> I tried to compile one using Toolchain but got this error: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<zorro> i made a search online but desperately found no solution
<n2diy> zorro, do you have the lib-dev libraries installed?
<DARKGuy> does anybody has idea on how do I compile a kernel module that's already in Ubuntu? I just need to edit a few lines of xpad.c and compile it again
<zorro> n2diy: that is glib-devel rite?
<benjamin> hey
<benjamin> my ubuntu got corrupt
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, I think you need module-assistant
<Fujitsu> benjamin: In what matter?
<n2diy> zorro, no, something like libc-dev?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: and how would that help me o.o?
<n2diy> DARKGuy:  try asking in #Ubuntu-kernel?\
<benjamin> i enabled a nvidia driver and then the whole computer looked like DOS...the grapics was wrong or something
<n2diy> DARKGuy:  try asking in #Ubuntu-kernel?
<DARKGuy> n2diy: I'll try, thanks
<zorro> n2diy: oh no I didnt think I got it
<benjamin> i activated a Nvidia accelerator driver and BSYGUDOH everything looks WEIRD
<choongii> uhh
<tarelerulz> I installed tightvncserver today and It running display 1 ,but  I want to use display 0 so I can actually run  the gnome I login into when I am at the computer .  If that  makes since
<choongii> I highly doubt that's the problem
<choongii> the error is ' could not read symbols: Invalid operation', not no such file :S
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Do NOT ask in Ubuntu-kernel
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, It's not a support channel
<anto> Happy christam everybody :)
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: Whoops, already did x.x
<choongii> you too anto
<anto> Btw anyone here good at java!?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Meh, it's not the end of the world, you'll just get a lecture :)
<zorro> choongii: actually the file is there, u think it link to a non-existent lib?
<anto> when i try connect to #java it says i need to be registerd
<anto> where do i register?
<choongii> zorro, do you run 64 bit?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: Oh, okay, I got scared and left as soon as you told me lol xD
<Jordan_U> !register | anto
<ubotu> anto: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Milotin> how can i make the command "wall" work in my terminal, so i could talk with the users from my network ? Everytime i`m trying "wall <message>" i get an error : "wall: can't read " can someone help me ?
<Milotin> !wall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anto> Thanks
<benjamin> anyone help me get the right drivers for my nvidia card plz?
<bowen88500> Hello?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U: module-assistant, however, doesn't contain the module I need to compile oO
<bowen88500> I am from China
<pteague> how do i remove tomcat from the list of services started at boot?  System -> Administration -> Services doesn't list tomcat :(
<Jordan_U> Milotin, echo test | wall
<zorro> choongii: no 32 bit
<choongii> hrmm..
<bowen88500> Anyone can teach me English?
<benjamin> I have Nvidia 7900 plz help me
<system9> ya i can
<Milotin> Jordan_U, ok , that`s working , but can't i do somehow to use only "wall" ? i mean without "echo |" in front of it ?
<bowen88500> A ha
<n2diy> ! English
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mavi-> Milotin: wall, then write what you want to say
<Fujitsu> Milotin: wall <<< 'blah'
<n2diy> ! cn
<mavi-> Milotin: you need to press enter before typing
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<benjamin> what driver should i use for my Nvidia Geforce 7000?
<bowen88500> I know little about the goods ,and I even don't know what it is used
<mavi-> Milotin: "wall" <enter> <text> <crtl-D>
<Milotin>  mavi- it's not working like that
<zorro> choongii: ...and the file itself is in the arm-linux lib folder, it is a symbolic link to libc-2.3.2.so, which is in that folder too
<Fujitsu> Milotin: What's it not doing?
<Jordan_U> Milotin, You need at least one hard return
<mavi-> Milotin: yes it does
<mavi-> Milotin: or do you want to do it programatically?
<choongii> zorro, sorry, Im afraid I cant help |:
<Jordan_U> Milotin, So it would be: wall <return> test <return> ctrl+D
<Milotin> Fujitsu, i get this : wall: can't read ah."
<mavi-> Milotin: then you can add the text to a file and use < input redirection
<Fujitsu> Milotin: What is the exact command you're entering.
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  wall <test>
<mavi-> Milotin: press enter between "wall" and "ah", then enter again, then ctrl-d
<Blu3pr1nt> Do you know why my AGN-Intel Wifi-Card 4965 doenst work?
<Milotin> mavi-, if i do that nothing is happening
<Fujitsu> Milotin: wall <<< 'Some text to send to everybody.'
<benjamin> Hey,What the name on the driver for Nvidia Geforce 7000???
<jay2xra> help: rt73 driver for ralink wireless card won't allow me to shutdown my ubuntu gutsy... i keep getting: unregister_netdevice: waiting for rausb0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<mavi-> Milotin: then you are doing something else
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  are the 3 < necesarry ?
<Fujitsu> Milotin: Yes.
<zorro> choongii: nvm :D where could i get that libc-dev package?
<Jordan_U> benjamin, "nvidia"
<Fujitsu> !nvidia | benjamin
<Milotin> ok
<ubotu> benjamin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<benjamin> ty
<Milotin> Fujitsu, thanks . it's working with those 3 <
<greedo> is there a way to have different drivers loaded depending whether ubuntu is booted as part of a multiboot or through virtualization ???
<Milotin> Fujitsu, but it will send a mass message so all my users could see ?
<Fujitsu> Milotin: Yes; that's what wall does.
<choongii> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libc-dev&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all :)
<Fujitsu> greedo: It should load them as necessary, except for graphics.
<Milotin> Fujitsu, and if i want to send a message two one user only ?
<Jordan_U> greedo, Yes, virtualization uses some virtual hardware, the "graphics card" for instance is virtual, and therefore cannot do accelerated 3D ( yet )
<mavi-> Milotin: use write instead of wall
<mavi-> Milotin: wall = write all
<Fujitsu> Milotin: write user <<< Whatever.
<greedo> Fujitsu: so in my xorg.conf i just need to list different displays ??? like both vmware video driver and nvidia driver ?
<jay2xra> what does it mean when it says:  waiting for rausb0 to become free??? anyone?
<cherva_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  : root@master:/home/alex# write alex hy
<Milotin> write: alex is not logged in on hy
<benjamin> uhm i dont know what driver of nvidia-glx-new,nvidia-legacy,nvidia-glx
<Fujitsu> Milotin: <<<
<benjamin> i should use
<Fujitsu> benjamin: Does the Restricted Drivers Manager not work?
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  : write: alex is logged in more than once; writing to tty7
<Fujitsu> Milotin: That's fine...
<benjamin> i only have one alternative in it and that one crash the graphics of the computer
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  tty7 is the x-session-manager
<benjamin>  Fujitsy:i only have one alternative in it and that one crash the graphics of the computer
<benjamin>  Fujitsu:i only have one alternative in it and that one crash the graphics of the computer
<flexo_> hi. i'm developing on ubuntu 7.04 - feisty fawn. i've got a c application using opengl. after doing some changes in the last hours it freezes my box, at always the same point. thought it might be caused by nvidias drivers, tried with sw mesa, no go. it even freezes when i emulate everything inside valgrind. anyone has any idea maybe how to proceed?
<flexo_> (i'm doing *nothing* fancy here, it uses threads but those should be emulated by valgrind aswell right..)
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, Jordan_U found some more info: .xsession-errors contains 11 times a line that the display already has a window manager; also ps ax tells me that I have two processes /usr/bin/X running
<eFfeM> this does not look good
<eFfeM> any idea how to fix this?????
<Jordan_U> flexo_, Does it just freeze X?
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  but the message have been sent
 * Fujitsu has to run away for a while now, sorry.
<flexo_> Jordan_U: well, it's not really a "freeze". it takes about 2-3 seconds where the box grinds to a halt... the mouse cursor still moves *very* slowly, but i can't switch to VT, kill X or anything
<eFfeM> cya Fujitsu
<eFfeM> & thanks for your help
<flexo_> what also still seems to work is switching window focus, but keypresses dont seem to have any effect on anything
<Fujitsu> flexo_: Is it by any chance mallocing a lot?
<flexo_> Fujitsu: might be
<flexo_> (well, actually, yes, recursivly.. :)
<Fujitsu> flexo_: That sounds like it's eating into swap or so...
<flexo_> oh..
<flexo_> ulimit then
<flexo_> okay, silly me. i'm not used to swap anymore. got rid of it at home a couple of years ago. :)
<flexo_> (just causes problems, see?) - anyway, damn swap, damn silent harddrives, thanks for the input, i was going crazy here.
<Fujitsu> Haha.
 * Fujitsu actually leaves.
<Milotin> merry Christmas and happy holidays Fujitsu
<Lilacor> how do I reset my video without restarting my x server?
<Lilacor> irssi has a lot more functionality than bitchx from what I've seen
<Fujitsu> right, one thing i must do before i leave...
<Fujitsu> ergh, my keyboard seems to have died... no key repeat or shift or anything.
<Fujitsu> Lilacor: please don't use bitchx - it has horrific security issues. we 9the security team0 would have removed it from all releases, but that's not possible.
<eFfeM> Is it normal I see two /usr/bin/X lines in ps ax  ?
<tarelerulz> How can you make sure mta don't load up ? I find it takes a lot of time up on the boot process. So if I don't need it to run I don't want it to run.
<eFfeM> what is the desktop app that can be used to manage the files in .gconf?
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: gconf-editor?
<Fujitsu> (I still haven't managed to leave - just fixed my keyboard stuff)
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, thanks (acutally was looking for a desktop program but this is good enough)
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: How's that not a desktop program?
<oldboy> hello guys
<Fujitsu> Hi oldboy.
<oldboy> i have a problem with my graphic drivers
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, I meant something to start up from the menu, not from the cmd line; of course it is a desktop/gfx program
<eFfeM> still struggling with my .xsession errors
<oldboy> when i go to activate the desktop effects i get the message "The composite extension not available"
<Fujitsu> oldboy: Using ATI drivers?
<oldboy> YES
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Ah.
<oldboy> Fujistu, yes
<oldboy> fujitsu X700 mobility radeon
<Fujitsu> oldboy: You're out of luck then, unless you want to stuff around with configuring Xgl. ATI didn't add Composite support to their proprietary drivers until very recently.
<oldboy> Fujistzu, and what can i do for this?
<Fujitsu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<corisco> hey all...could someone give me the name/model for a cheap linux compatible video card?  Gotta ditch the SiS.
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<oldboy> Fujitsu, do you know any site which writes the procedure?
<rothchild> corisco: any of the nvidia cards should do you fine
<corisco> thanks!
<Fujitsu> oldboy: See the link I extracted from ubotu above.
<greedo> hmm any idea: xorg cannot set the proper 1440x900 resolution on my mac book pro rev 3 - i followed wiki+forums without much luck
<greedo> can the nvidia drivers be the cause ?
<oldboy> Fujitsu , thank you very much
<oldboy> Fujitsu, i will tell you about the results the next time
<Fujitsu> oldboy: Sure.
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, one more q: how can I edit things with gconf-editor; if I run it as user it says I am not allowed to change the window-manager setting, if I run it as root I am editing the root config
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Which setting?
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, desktop/gnome/applications/window-manager
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, the current and default keys still mention compiz
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: I'm able to modify them...
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, trying again
<AV1611> 2corisco: Matrox G-series!
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, found it, I used "set as default" (misread it as "set to default" :-), taht one is not possible but unset key did the trick
<eFfeM> thanks again
<chraso> can anyone tell me what is kernel version of 7.10
<chraso> can anyone tell me what is kernel version of 7.10?
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<eFfeM> retrying, back in a few minutes
<eFfeM> chraso, cat /proc/version
<rudihawk> anyone from SA here?
<chraso> ????
<rudihawk> South africa
<chraso> on win
<ayan> hi guys! anyone had an experience with the looping bongo sound when you login after upgrading to ubuntu 7.10?
<chraso> can't connect to net from ubu as have agere sv92pp and moto sm56 mod
<Fujitsu> chraso: Linux 2.6.22.
<ayan> i tried searching the forums regarding the looping sound but nothing. any idea?
<chraso> full please as i found some site and wanted to download the modems driver
<chazco_> hi... how can I prevent fsck running when my laptop is on battery?
<ayan> hi guys! anyone had an experience with the looping bongo sound when you login after upgrading to ubuntu 7.10?
<mavi-> ayan: the startup sound?
<proto> hi ! I installed compiz but now my 'cube' has only 2 sides ? how do i get 4 ?
<ayan> yes mavi
<proto> dont know where to find the option
<ayan> proto try making your workspace into 4 to get a cube
<Fujitsu> proto: Install compizconfig-settings-manager.
<Porpoise1954> Hi all. I've been hunting for an Adobe Premier/Ulead Video Studio equivalent for Ubuntu - anyone know of any?
<ayan> right click the workspace choose preference and then make the workspace 4
<proto> got compizconfig working , just dont know where to set 2 to 4
<J_Laptop> preferences for the switcher
<dagon^> in the corner
<ayan> have you experienced that mavi?
<ayan> how do you resolve it?
<chraso> proto, use gnome-compiz-manager
<B-rabbit> Hello Every 1
<proto> k thx chraso
<Fujitsu> proto: General Options -> Desktop Size in compizconfig-settings-manager.
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, no real success, still trying to start a window manager 11 times
<proto> thx Fujitsu it works now.. saved my day ^^
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails so hard to be usable?
<ripok> Hello, after latest gutsy kernel update mine soundcard driver doesn't load...it moans this: snd_via82xx: disagrees about version of symbol snd_dma_free_pages
<LimCore> even fonts do not work in ubuntu, what happened
<ubirc0000> anyone got experience with putting in a wpa2 key in the gnome default network manager, does the network manager truncate the key maybe?  does it want hex? i put in the key but the door is still locked
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, and the settings in desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current is back to what it was!
<ripok> and:  snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_dma_free_pages
<Fujitsu> LimCore: What do you mean fonts don't work?
<eFfeM> ;s
<Fujitsu> ripok: Did you build some modules manually?
<proto> k thx a lot c ya
<LimCore> Fujitsu: polish letters  ż ó are broken,  other latin latters are borkne.  Latter L looks like 1
<Fujitsu> `broken' isn't a very good description.
<ayan> hi guys! anyone had an experience with the looping bongo sound when you login after upgrading to ubuntu 7.10?
<LimCore> Fujitsu: letters like o-umlaut look like '<'
<dagon^> ayan; looping?
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, gconf.editor lists the key as unset, but it is still in %gconf.xml
<ripok> I have build alsa modules some time ago, but I tried to reinstall kernel images and it won't help
<eFfeM> lost here, actually inclined to manually edit the xml file
<Fujitsu> ripok: Rebuild those modules, then.
<chraso> thkx room
<ayan> yes dagon
<ripok> fujitsu: it's not that the repository modules didn't worked for me when I build them manually, they should work
<Fujitsu> ripok: Rebuild or uninstall the modules that you installed manually.
<ayan> yes it is looping... sometimes it won't but sometimes it will and i had to restart my laptop
<Fujitsu> We don't release broken kernels.
<sryder> does anyone know of a good guide to configuring apache2 with ssl?
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<Fujitsu> MangoMentor_: Stop that at once.
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<Fujitsu> !ops | MangoMentor_
<ubotu> MangoMentor_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<MangoMentor_> ???
<MangoMentor_> ???
<ayan> it was working when i was using ubuntu 7.04
<MangoMentor_> ???
<ripok> fujitsu: so it's not enough to reinstall kernel-image?
<Fujitsu> Thanks, tomaw.
<tomaw> np
<Andrew> sryder , you could try xampp, it has ssl built in, try googling xampp
<JDahl> I am trying to install the default ubuntu 7.10 image in text-mode,  but that doesn't seem possible - is that correct?
<ayan> but i upgraded it last night and got the problem
<Fujitsu> ripok: Not if those modules are being loaded instead.
<ayan> aside from that i'm not having any other issues with the new version
<JDahl> do I need to download the alternative image for that?
<sryder> Andrew: thanks - having a look now
<Fujitsu> JDahl: THe alternative image is required, yes.
<ayan> anyone who knows what to do?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how I can prevent fsck running when on battery?
<MangoMentor_> sorry just testing
<Fujitsu> MangoMentor_: That's not a way to test.
<tomaw> MangoMentor_: np, your ? key looked a little stuck :)
<ayan> anyone?
<Porpoise1954_>  /msg nickserv link <Porpoise1954> <shit2x2x>
<Fujitsu> ... oops?
<ayan> hi guys! anyone had an experience with the looping bongo sound when you login after upgrading to ubuntu 7.10?
<MangoMentor_> ok sorry you all are right i apologize for thar
<MangoMentor_> that
<cool-tv> QUI PARLE EN FRANCAIS
<Fujitsu> ayan: Wait a bit longer between asks, please.
<Fujitsu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chazco> I think the problem is that Ubuntu doesnt seem able to detect my battery status at boot time
<ubirc0000> wpa2, nm-applet, no roaming, can it be done?
<villegas> a
<dagon^> ayan; check your soundcard and it's preferences
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: *No* reoaming?
<ayan> how do i do that dagon. sorry kinda new here.
<Fujitsu> s/reoaming/roaming/
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: un-ticking the roaming box in nm-applet
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: Why do you want to do that?
<Fujitsu> That will stop NetworkManager from touching it at all.
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: i would like to not have the network card not roam all over the neighborhood, just want it to stick to what it knows...my AP
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: It will only connect to what you tell it, even in roaming mode.
<ripok> fujitsu: I did make uninstall in alsa source dir and then aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic and then tried to load driver modprobe snd-via82xx, but same error
<Fujitsu> ripok: Try linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Fujitsu> ripok: Also, you might need to completely unload the sound modules to get rid of incompatible external-ALSA ones, which is probably best done by rebooting.
<Andrew> i am undecided as to what linux distro to use, can anyone explain to me the benifits of ubuntu over gentoo, debian or any other distro
<Fujitsu> Andrew: There are many sites to give differing views, and this channel isn't appropriate for discussion of it.
<Fujitsu> Andrew: If you want to discuss it, head to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Milotin> can someone tell me an emulator which won't make some windows programs work hard ?
<Fujitsu> Milotin: What do you mean `work hard'?
<ripok> fujitsu: I will try the reboot
<Milotin> jerky
<Fujitsu> Milotin: what are you using at the moment?
<Milotin> Fujitsu, wine
<Fujitsu> Milotin: Ahh. That's the only one of its kind.
<Andrew> Fujitsu : thankyou for the redirect
<Fujitsu> Which application is it?
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<Milotin> Fujitsu, a mIRC Script
<DoXiD> hey guys :) anyone ever got Beryl to work on a ATi based machine? i got the xgl running with the correct drivers and the rendering is ATi not metacity things. the only problem i have is that the themes for Beryl dosnt work (an example: i dont have the close (x) button on any frame)
<Fujitsu> Milotin: Why mIRC? There are much better IRC clients around.
<Fujitsu> DoXiD: Beryl is dead, and cannot really be supported.
<Jordan_U> !beryl | DoXiD
<ubotu> DoXiD: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Milotin> Fujitsu, i`m to familiar with mIRC and with its shortcuts ...
<DoXiD> oh
<vishal> DoXiD: berly is now Compiz Fusion
<Fujitsu> vishal: No. Compiz Fusion is the preferred alternative.
<Jordan_U> DoXiD, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: ah, good to know, thanks :) , ... to clarify, in roaming mode, while connected to my AP, does the network card continuously still ask my neighbors AP if its still there to maintain that list up in the "tray"
<morphles> si really didint expect ubuntu to be missing so much intresting an quite poppular (i think) packages ....
<DoXiD> yea i knew that Compiz is the new stuff to go with but was hoping i could start off with Beryl since ive installed that and Compiz dosnt even start for me >&
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: It doesn't ask - it just watches.
<Fujitsu> morphles: ... like?
<DoXiD> Jordan_U: Feisty Fawn (7.04)
<Jordan_U> morphles, Like what?
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  can you tell me one which look and act la mIRC ( but not KVirc or KSirc ) ?
<morphles> epsxe epsxe2 adom
<Fujitsu> Milotin: I'm not sure. Many like XChat or XChat-GNOME.
<vishal> Fujitsu:  Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.
<morphles> also have some other that are missing but they ar not so well known
<Milotin> I`m using Xchat right now and it doesn`t act or look like mIRC :)
<Fujitsu> vishal: Some Beryl plugins were, but not Beryl itself.
<morphles> and i belive there was something else more known just dont recall now
<Jordan_U> DoXiD, You might want to upgrade to 7.10, though be sure to remove any beryl / XGL startup scripts you have added ( if any ) before doing so.
<vishal> Fujitsu: Most of it was was moved over though wasnt it?
<Fujitsu> morphles: I've heard very few references to any of those, and adom I've never heard of.
<sryder> AndrewB: xampp looks good but I was hoping to configure my own apache with ssl
<Fujitsu> epsxe is a PlayStation emulator, isn't it?
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  and one more thing .. can i do somehow windows programs work without keep wine program.exe started in terminal ?
<Jordan_U> vishal, No, compiz is still compiz, compiz-fusion is a replacement for compiz-extras that takes a lot from beryl
<morphles> adom ir roguleike game like net hack
<DoXiD> Jordan_U:  last time i ran Gutsy 50% of all my applications including the Compiz package totally failed since the applications were out of date or somthing like that.. are you sure that everything will work _ >(
<morphles> one of still playd quite much todau
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how I can prevent fsck running when on battery?
<Fujitsu> sryder: Googling around is probably he best.
<morphles> eosxe is an ps emulator
<Jordan_U> DoXiD, No, I am not sure everything will work
<vishal> Jordan_U: kk thanks
<Fujitsu> morphles: There are probably significant legal issues with that.
<Milotin> Fujitsu,  i mean to do wine program.exe and when i CTRL+C the program won`t stop. and after reboot just double click on it and start ?
<ripok> fujitsu: I got it working, thanks
<morphles> but pcsx is included
<Jordan_U> DoXiD, Did you do a fresh install of Gutsy or an upgrade when it failed?
<morphles> also ps emulator
<morphles> and gentoo had all what i mentioned...
<Fujitsu> morphles: Well, ther may be a good reason it is not included, or it may be that nobody has packaged it.
<Fujitsu> It is not a significantly used application, however.
<morphles> still :)
<DoXiD> Jordan_U:  Fresh :)
<Jordan_U> morphles, IIRC all of those are in universe...
<morphles> maybe some day ill try to do some packaging...
<Fujitsu> And two packages can't be called `so many'/
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: I don't believe so.
<morphles> synaptis doesnt find
<DoXiD> Jordan_U: i had to enable beta applications/unsecure applications in the driver thingie (cant really explain what i did back then) :P
<Fujitsu> Jordan_U: And I know universe fairly thoroughly. And multiverse too.
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: can i make it stop watching, and just pay attention to my AP?  would that be "manual configuration"?  i tried that and i cant seem to get it to accept my wpa2 key through the "manual configuration" method, which allows me to un-tick "Enable roaming mode"
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: Why do you want to do that? It doesn't cause any damage to watch.
<h0n3st> When I try to define printer in my guesty I have not any printer in my list
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: The manual configuration method isn't part of NetworkManager, and only does WEP.
<Skiessi> http://www.geocities.com/stssppnn/pcsp.html  I want to try this. How do I do it?
<Jordan_U> h0n3st, Have you plugged the printer in and turned it on?
<h0n3st> Jordan_U, it is network printer and It is not my problem
<mobilesheep> nice
<h0n3st> Jordan_U, I use ppd file but it show error message for cup and nothing work
<oldboy> Fujitsu, sorry my friend can you send me again the link about xgl? (i am the one with the ati problem)
<Fujitsu> !xgl | oldboy
<ubotu> oldboy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<m6> Hey, does anybody know why i have crackling(right word?, sry my english :D)  sounds on ubuntu?
<DoXiD> if i would like to remove beryl and all those things connected to it, will   apt-get remove beryl   remove everything connected to it aswell?
<oldboy> Fujistu, thanks
<Fujitsu> m6: Only in Rhythmbox, or everywhere?
<Fujitsu> DoXiD: Try removing that and libberyl*
<m6> Fujitsu: Every sound, system sounds, amarok...
<Fujitsu> Also killing off emerald, emerald-themes...
<Fujitsu> m6: Ah, what kind of sound card?
<m6> Fujitsu: wait, i check
<m6> Fujitsu: VIA 8233-Pre
<h0n3st> After I update cup library from none stable repository I have problem with printing. How can I downgrade it?
<Fujitsu> m6: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: ah, makes sense then why it wont accept a wpa key there, ... anyway mostly the reason is that ... madwifi, parent wifi0 interface with managed ath0 interface, and wifi0 receives continuous traffic at about 1-2 kb/s constantly, it wont stop, when all is still, wifi0 is there blazing away doing something it probobly is designed to do, maybe its receiving info about what AP's are available, i dunno, any ideas? questions?
<DoXiD> Fujitsu: E: Couldn't find package libberyl
<Fujitsu> DoXiD: Try tabbing after entering libberly
<Fujitsu> *libberyl
<DoXiD> Fujitsu: nope nothing :P
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: That won't cause any viible traffic.
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: what am i seeing on wifi0? :D
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: Who knows?
<DoXiD> Fujitsu: i probobly dont have libberyl so it's all good i think :P
<od> i need help...i can't see any applets on my panel, or even interact with it (it's just a static grey bar). furthermore, I don't have any desktop backgrounds, and neithre alt+f1 nor alt+f2 work...in short the only thing i'm able to do is ctrl+alt+backspace, but doing that and logging back in makes things worse. any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: wifi0 is the virtual device of ath0, ath0 is the main gadget to manage and whatnot, ath0 behaves nicely, i want to give it a cookie, but wifi0 is strange and mysterious, it is off somewhere in its own world "receiving" who knows what, whatever it is, it cannot be seen with libpcap, but somehow it is registered in the "system monitor" as traffic, any ideas?
<Fujitsu> od: Try waiting several minutes.
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: Is that a problem?
<LordOfThePigs> is there a way to rotate the screen using the command line?
<od> been waiting an hour already fujitsu
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: i'm not sure
<ubirc0000> lol
<Fujitsu> od: Ah... Which version of Ubuntu? Have you played with Compiz at all?
<Fujitsu> Or Beryl?
<od> running of livedisk of linkminux, which essentially is based off of 7.10 gusty
<LordOfThePigs> I have a Fujitsu u810, and want my display to rotate when the rotate button is pressed
<system1> gfhfghfg
<Fujitsu> od: Talk to Linux Mint, not us.
<od> i did
<Milotin> can someone tell me how to make notifications to be shown in active window ? i'm using xChat
<NiVoK> Hello all, I've a practical question: I've read on the web that Ubuntu did not quite supported motherboard with Core 2 Duo and intel 965 chipset sata, is it still the case ? Currently on Vista, I'm slowly planning my jump on Ubuntu, if I can get hold of my whole system
<Fujitsu> od: Then do so again.
<od> why? any fix that works for ubuntu works here
<Fujitsu> NiVoK: Ubuntu 7.10 *should* be fine.
<LordOfThePigs> I found how to bind the rotate button to a script, but when I use xrandr -o left, the whole display goes wrong...
<Milotin> can someone tell me at least how to make notifications to be shown in active windows ? and how can i do some short commands work ( example /w instea of /whois  , /q instead of /query ) ?
<Fujitsu> od: It's not our fault if Linux Mint is broken.
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: i would like to take an intermission in my flood of perhaps needless questions to say thanks, and that i appreciate your help and insight much :)
<Fujitsu> ubirc0000: No problem.
<NiVoK> Thanks Fujitsu... Is there a way to test it ? A live cd, maybe ?
<Fujitsu> NiVoK: Of course! The default download is the Desktop CD, which is a live CD and has an installer on it.
<system9> hi baimohamed
<NiVoK> So I can use the desktop install AS a live cd ?
<NiVoK> Thanks a lot
<system9> hi
<Fujitsu> NiVoK: The Desktop CD is a live CD.
<od> fuji: care to explain to me then, how this problem reoccurs on all ubuntu based distros (including ubuntu itself)?
<od> or is it simply your way of saying "damn, I can't help this guy, here's a scape goat > lets blame it on another distro and shove him off to the side)
<od> if i can't be helped, thats fine, but to give the typcial microsoft-like "i didn't do it, so fuck you" response is redulous
<od> rediculous
<ubirc0000> fujitsu: i suppose what i am saying is that the mysterious traffic with wifi0 is a problem, in that it is constantly "receiving" seemingly useless traffic (even not associated to any AP with ath0) which keeps the bandwidth counters on system monitor going up and therefore creating a false representation of "received" data/packets in the "system monitor" app, ...does anyone else have a setup with madwifi (wifi0,ath0), surely... an
<bravo_> irc.azzurra.org:6667-6669GROUP:Azzurra
<ruif13> hi, too all, i have 2 simple questions how can i start the vncserver without login in my ubuntu? and the second question is how can i do to put my harddisk detected without click on it and put root password.?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ruif13: root password protects files from unauthorized !
<ruif13> ok
<porkpie> hi guys ... just setup ntp with an hourly cron job and it runs ok if I run manually but when the cronjob runs I get this error '/etc/cron.hourly/ntpdate:
<porkpie> run-parts: failed to exec /etc/cron.hourly/ntpdate: Exec format error
<porkpie> run-parts: /etc/cron.hourly/ntpdate exited with return code 1'
<bravo_> h
<ruif13> UNBUNTUISLOVED but if i need to start the utorrent or something like that and the files are in that disk how can i do ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ruif13: here is a link to start vncserver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54614
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ruif13: you should look into ssh terminal
 * porkpie is puzzled by the ntpdate error
<mark__> Hello, I added myself to the groups wheel, sudo, and admin, and have the following lines in /etc/sudoers (edited with visudo): %wheel ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL, %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL, %admin ALL=(ALL): ALL, mark ALL=(ALL) ALL, but it still prompts me for a password for certain commands. How can i disable this?
<mistergg_> t
<mistergg_> helo every body
<mistergg_> i don't speek very good english
<mistergg_> you speek french?
<Javid> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Xera^> When booting the Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD X gives me "No devices found" after displaying the low graphics warning. I have an 8800GT, can anyone help? :|
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: why would you want to do  this
<mark__> je ne parle pas francais ^^
<mistergg_> okai
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: this is strongly discouraged
<mistergg_> phink you
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: because i hate typing my password all the time
<mistergg_> merci
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: Well, it doesnt matter if i type the password and execute a command, or do this without typing the password. Else I have to use su - all the time (which i can do without a password using PAM)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: what are you executing?
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: I believe i have those lines in my debian sudoers, where it does work xD
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: that shouldnt really matter, should it, but for instance sudo apt-get update
<porkpie> fix  .... the doc missed the  #!/bin/bash from script
<redd0t> can somebody help me set up my second hd for read write using ext3
<iamarto> hi all... how can I run a script from any path? What to do in the Shell so that would work?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> what is your lines in sudoers file
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: ill pastebin sec
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: http://www.pastebin.ca/830925
<iamarto> hello helloooo helllooooooooooooooooo anyone can answer me?
<predaeus> Xera^, maybe the drivers on the LiveCD are not up-to-date yet. I think 8800GT is supported now. Check the forums for info.
<Xera^> predaeus: Yes but how do I get the drivers onto the LiveCD? :|
<Xera^> I will not have internet access in Ubuntu until I can get X working and install my speedtouch 330.
<mark__> iamarto: PATH="$PATH:/path/to/your/dir/with/scipts"; youscript
<iamarto> Xera you can work with "Vesa" drivers until you install the supporting drivers for 8800 GT
<mark__> s/youscript/yourscript/
<Xera^> Nope
<Xera^> "No devices found"
<Demirugo> Visit tuxmind.altervista.org! You will find all the news about Linux and the world of Open-Source! :D
<predaeus> Xera^, if it drops you into the terminal you could try to setup a different driver as backup. yes, exactly what iamarto tells you
<iamarto> mark__, do I write this in .bash profile or where?
<Xera^> predaeus: "No devices found" ._.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: All the user’s sudoers entries for the current host
<UBUNTUISLOVED>                            must have the NOPASSWD flag set to avoid entering a
<UBUNTUISLOVED>                            password
<mark__> iamarto: you could, if you want it permanently, if you want it only now just on your command lien
<Xera^> If I download http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07_uk.html
<predaeus> Xera^, what does that mean? can you switch to a terminal with any of the combinations ALT-F1 to ALT-F7 ?
<Xera^> yes
<iamarto> mark__, another question.. lets say I wrote it in .bash profile.. but currently I am working on ksh...
<Xera^> startx -> "No devices found" when using vesa
<iamarto> mark__, will it work?
<Xera^> If I download http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07_uk.html and leave it on my NTFS partition how would I mount it?
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: I believe that gave me an error, but I shall try again, so for instance the file would look like mark ALL=NOPASSWD ALL ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> iamarto: yes just run in that shell
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: you need to remove those lines with % they dont go there
<mark__> iamarto: no youd have to source it from your kshrc or profile
<filleokus> Hello :)
<predaeus> Xera^, also try "nv" instead of "vesa"
<system1> vccxxxxxxxxxxxxv
<iamarto> ok that's great..
<system1> bvvvvvvvvvvv
<system9> hi
<Xera^> ok
<UBUNTUISLOVED> system1:  please dont post that
<system1> Hi ali this is zaheer
<filleokus> Have any one here experience of using mtyhtv of as a video/dvd player only?
<predaeus> Xera^, from what you said I assume you already tried changing xorg.conf
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: remove the lines or the % ? because what i really want is it for the whole group
<iamarto> mark__, UBUNTUISLOVED, I tried to write "set -o vi" on my .profile & .bash profile but it never worked. Why
<Xera^> predaeus: yes
<filleokus> I want to remove everything that is associated with pvr/tv
<system1> help
<system1> me
<UBUNTUISLOVED> group permissions is under /etc/group
<UBUNTUISLOVED> not under sudoers
<predaeus> Xera^, ok, if you already know about mounting, I think you can jsut mount the ntfs, mount will tell you the exact requirements for the command line it cant moutn right away. at least the up-2-date version does.
<Myrtti> !ask | system1
<ubotu> system1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> if one person has nopasswd then the others that belong to that group will work
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: yes, but i added myself to all the listed groups in /etc/sudoers, so all users in those group wouldnt need a password
<Xera^> predaeus ok
<UBUNTUISLOVED> just use the group name not the username
<iamarto> !ask set -o vi
<Xera^> predaeus what dependencies does the driver have?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: you realize how dangerous this is right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask set -o vi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> Xera^, like mount -t ntfs /this /that   and it will tell you if the option is different, I think its something like mount -t ntfs-3g or so
<abhi> can any one help me with  building php5 on ubuntu?
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: Not really, but i use the group name: wheel, admin and sudo (though i only wanted to use wheel). Its just 2 users using this machine
<predaeus> Xera^, the official nvidia one requires build-essential packages
<abhi> i can't seem to get the command line interpreter for php5
<predaeus> Xera^, because it compiles the kernel module.
<Xera^> ok
<Xera^> where would I download those?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> abhi: whats the issue?
<predaeus> Xera^, hm you could start here and download all dependencies by hand http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages
<predaeus> Xera^, then install the packages (.deb) with dpkg -i
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: I'm not getting php cli inspite of putting --enable-cli in the configure option :(
<UBUNTUISLOVED> why not just do sudo apt-get install php5
<system9> how to chat with system1
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: plus the phpize is not letting me build threaded extensions eventhough i compiled the server with --enable-maintainer-zts
<predaeus> Xera^, the entries list the packages it needs, will be quite some work to get em all....
<UBUNTUISLOVED> can you pastebin the info pastebin.org
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: no apt because i'm running apache-worker-mpm
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ahh
<zvezdichko> is opera in the official sources or it has to be downloaded separately?
<Xera^> predaeus: Hmm, if I boot up my laptop and connect the two with a cross over cable will Ubuntu detect the network automatically?
<predaeus> Xera^, but I don't know maybe there is some way to get prepackaged drivers for the 8800gt. scan the forums.
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: see :)
<galdar\linux> hi, how do I run hldsupdatetool.bin such file through the terminal
<Hypergraphe> Bonjour
<UBUNTUISLOVED> well enable cli is enabled by default
<predaeus> Xera^, hm I don't know but I think so. It does setup internet over LAN/Cable modem automatically.
<galdar\linux> uhh very bad english, but you got the point :P
<UBUNTUISLOVED> galdar\linux: first make it excutable sudo chmod a+x NAMEOFFILE. bin
<predaeus> Xera^, but maybe you would have to setup network parameters yourself. I don't know sorry.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> galdar\linux: then do sudo ./NAMEOFFILE.bin
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: then why is it not showing up on my command line? how do i find out where it's going?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> abhi: why what happens when you do php from command line?
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: it gives me php-config and phpize
<system1> hi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> abhi: do php -V
<galdar\linux> UBUNTUISLOVED: thanks :D
<UBUNTUISLOVED> galdar\linux: your welcome
<abhi> UBUNTUISLOVED: well it says /usr/bin/php not found
<UBUNTUISLOVED> do a locate php
<jack> whats the best thing to use for flash?
<J_Laptop> the cli php is a different package
<J_Laptop> if you're installing via apt
<UBUNTUISLOVED> if that doesnt return it then do a sudo updatedb then do a sudo locate php
<jack> and how do i get the flash player?
<system9> op system1
<UBUNTUISLOVED> J_Laptop: no hes compiling from source
<system9> OP system1
<J_Laptop> in that case try passing --enable-cli to configure
<J_Laptop> even tho that *should* be standard
<Xera^> predaeus could I use envy?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> J_Laptop: no enablecli is by default see php.net
<billy> how do i find what type of wireless card i am using? its a laptop... ive forgotten the terminal command to check my hardware
<ere4si> jack: are you after you tube?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> lspci
<jack> no a friends wedding pics
<UBUNTUISLOVED> billy: also see dmesg|more
<jack> ere4si: no a friends wedding pics on a photo sharing site
<billy> thanks ubotu
<J_Laptop> jack - ordinarily you could do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<J_Laptop> but that package is broken right now
<predaeus> Xera^, I don't know if envy is supported or recommended by the Ubuntu community. Also it seems to require an internet connection too.
<ere4si> jack: the plugin at firefox's site then - adobe flash
<Xera^> predaeus well if Ubuntu configures the LAN auto then the internet won't be a problem
<ere4si> jack: you should have a bookmark that will take you there
<jack> ere4si: J_Laptop thanks
<jack> ere4si: thanks again
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: Ah you need the line "Defaults env_reset" to get sudo to work properly (So now the line %wheel ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL works as it should have all along)
<ere4si> k
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: or you can logout and log back in or just reboot to do the same thing
<Drule> Merry Christmas!!
<J_Laptop> bah humbug
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: ive never heard of anyone putting it in that file? where did you see that
<eFfeM> Fujitsu, just a short msg to tell you that I gave up, decided to go for a reinstall, that is probably much faster and definitely less time consuming; still thanks a lot for your help & merry x-mas!
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: the debian sudoers file
<Fujitsu> eFfeM: Sorry I couldn't help - Merry Christmas to you too!
<predaeus> Xera^, give envy a shot it's just the livecd run anyway no installed system that would be messed up. But I would assume envy works fine. read this http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html if you haven'T already.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: no i mean the % lines in sudoers
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: or maybe it was this line i commented out Defaults   !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn for it to work
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: it is for groups, i got it from the debian sudoers i think
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: hmmm ok well im glad all is working for you but remember now any script can run as root without your permission
<tywickra> Guys, can someone tell me that the Ubuntu support for Dell XPS M1330 ??
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: what kind of scripts? ubuntu scripts? or downloaded ones?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: so if a bug is in firefox and wants to execute it can just run anything if such thing existed
<jesse> is there a way to make ubuntu scan for windows installations and add them to the grub menu?
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: because i always check the code before executing it, or i write it myself
<J_Laptop> jesse - it does that on installation
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: well if a new way to hack ubuntu comes out with loading a webpage you'll be sorry
<jesse> J_Laptop: i know, but i installed windows after ubuntu and now i need ubuntu to add windows to the grub menu
<J_Laptop> just add it manually to the grub file
<zupb> hi, people, anybody used planner with postgresql
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: hmm ok. Well i've been doing it for months on gentoo, and never had any security problems (that i'm aware of :P)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: thats why they dont recommend running as root
<J_Laptop> it's easy to do :)
<jesse> J_Laptop: okay, what do i have to add?
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: yes i understand
<ere4si> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: only should use root if you are doing admin work and desktop usage as normal user
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !ubotu|mark__
<ubotu> mark__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jesse> ere4si: thanks, ill have a look at that
<ere4si> jesse: thought it had a link to recover ubuntu after installing windows...
<zupb> please, help, i'm can't to export files from planner to postgresql 8.2
<mark__> UBUNTUISLOVED: yes i know and i do, but somethimes i need to execute administation commands all the time
<UBUNTUISLOVED> zupb: could you explain what planner
<jesse> ere4si: well, windows DID overwrite the MBR with its bootloader but I got it back so it boots into Ubuntu's grub by default
<UBUNTUISLOVED> mark__: just be careful
<J_Laptop> jesse, one sec
<jesse> ere4si: so all i need to do now is add an entry to the grub menu to boot into windows :)
<zupb> planner is MS Project on Ubuntu :)
<J_Laptop> I can show you what you need to do...let me find the page and I'll pm you
<jesse> J_Laptop: okay
<ere4si> jesse: shouldn't be hard - I'll find a link
<J_Laptop> I was going to get the grub setup page from LFS
<Nata_Buch> привет
<J_Laptop> it shows a windows entry on it
<amerio> I have a problem with MY PCM audio control , its not working , any1 can help?
<zupb> привет
<UBUNTUISLOVED> zupb: where are you exporting to?
<J_Laptop> jesse: at the bottom of this page: http://cross-lfs.org/view/svn/x86_64/bootable/grub.html
<J_Laptop> should give you a good start
<zupb> UBUNTUISLOVED: to table in postgresql
 * J_Laptop just happened to be on the LFS site right now LOL
<UBUNTUISLOVED> u see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-349466.html
<zupb> write server localhost
<zupb> with port 5432
<jesse> J_Laptop: rootnoverify (hd0,0); chainloader +1, seems easy enough
<J_Laptop> yep
<amerio> I have a problem with MY PCM audio control , its not working , any1 can help?
<J_Laptop> remember to adjust if windows isn't on your first partition
<zupb> postgresql works, but don't save :(
<UBUNTUISLOVED> zupb: pastebin.com the error
<jesse> J_Laptop: yeah, its on the second HD's first partition, which should be (hd1,0)
<jesse> HDD*
<J_Laptop> yep...hopefully grub can boot it there
<J_Laptop> I've never had windows anywhere but 0,0
<UBUNTUISLOVED> J_Laptop: where you from?
<J_Laptop> near seattle
<UBUNTUISLOVED> J_Laptop: NY here
<amerio> I have a problem with MY PCM audio control , its not working , any1 can help?
<ere4si> jesse: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<UBUNTUISLOVED> amerio: can you post a bit more details like your hardware
<jesse> J_Laptop: the grub manual says I have to do a "virtual swap" between the had drives to make windows think its on the first trive, otherwise it wont boot
<J_Laptop> ok...that one is over my head then
<amerio> UBUNTUSOLVED: Have emu10k1 card , 5.1 speakers all working fine , but playing with volume up and down it just move the sound from rear speakers to front speakers and vice versa
<amerio> ubuntusolved: distro ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<UBUNTUISLOVED> amerio: right click on it and choose a hardware / software to control
<UBUNTUISLOVED> under preferences
<jesse> okay, lets see if it works
<amerio> ubuntusolved: right click on what?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> the sound icon
<amerio> Ubuntusolved: hardware is SB LIVE 5.1 and thats the card im using
<UBUNTUISLOVED> you said the vol up and down you change on the speakers physical or the software icon in ubuntu?
<amerio> Ubuntusolved: vol up and down move the sound from the 2 front speakers to the 2 rear speakers
<amerio> Ubuntusolved: it doesnt dicrease or increase the sound volume
<chazco> Hi... how can i prevent my laptop running fsck when on battery>
<UBUNTUISLOVED> amerio: can you answer the question if its the icon in ubuntu your changing
<amerio> Ubuntusolved: yeah the icon
<UBUNTUISLOVED> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-mode/+bug/11194
<UBUNTUISLOVED> amerio: ok if you right click the icon
<UBUNTUISLOVED> amerio: then choose preferences option
<UBUNTUISLOVED> amerio: you can change how sound is handed
<UBUNTUISLOVED> handled
<dagon^> has anyone ever had a problem with an USB-mouse for laptop?
<amerio> Ubuntusolved : when u want the vol up or down you use the master right?
<bazhang> dagon^: what kind of problem?
<ruif13> UBUNTUISLOVED THE VNCSERVER AUTOSTART ISN?T IN THAT POSTFORUM
<dagon^> bazhang; my mouse lags(?)
<bazhang> !caps | ruif13
<ubotu> ruif13: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> dagon^: have you tried to adjust the settings?
<billy> how do u patch using .patch files?
<dagon^> bazhang; yup, then i read something with a synaptics driver but it didn't work out
<dagon^> bazhang; the weird thing is that I use an USB-mouse on my stationary computer too without trouble
<bazhang> dagon^: how laggy is this mouse? is a mouse issue or a video redrawing issue?
<bazhang> dagon^: also a ubuntu box?
<dagon^> bazhang; yup
<bazhang> billy: you should read up on it first--want a link?
<ere4si> amerio: sometimes it is pcm
<billy> bazhang, doing so now :) thanks
<dagon^> bazhang; like, it jumps 3cm at a time
<amerio> ere4si: how can I fix it so I can control the sound volume from the icon , because I only control it from the speakers itself
<bazhang> dagon^: then clearly it is not the mouse but some conflict in the system
<bazhang> !info irq
<dagon^> bazhang; it could be an interferance(?) with the touchpad
<ubotu> Package irq does not exist in gutsy
<arcade> Hmf.  My father just updated his linux box to 7.10, and now X won't start.  It gives a "No screens found" error.
<arcade> He's got an ATI card.
<bazhang> dagon^: have you tried disabling the touchpad?
<arcade> It worked with 6.10 or 7.04 (not sure which one he used earlier).
<dagon^> bazhang; it won't disable
<arcade> Any clues on how to get X working again? :)
<ere4si> amerio: I've never had sound issues so I don't know the troubleshooting routine - can only suggest you google for your sound card in ubuntu - mostly gets results - sorry :)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ruif13: vncserver http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-438138.html script to start it and put it in the start scripts
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure your xserver arcade
<dagon^> arcade; I got something like that when I tried to upgrade, I took a look in xorg.conf and changed the resolution, it was set much to high for my screen
<mark__> arcade: copy your old xorg.conf and do chattr +i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amerio> ere4si I spent the night googling :S didnt find any solution :s anyway thanx mate
<ere4si> amerio: what's the sound card?
<bazhang> dagon^: you installed the synaptics touchpad package?
<dagon^> bazhang; yeah
<bazhang> !find synaptics
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0 (and 2 others)
<amerio> ere4si : its Soundblaster emuk10k im sure its not the sound card because all speakers are working fine , its sth with alsamixer , everytime I try 2 make vol up it moves the sound from rear speakers to front speakers instead of dicreasing the sound vol.
<bazhang> dagon^: and then it started acting up, or before?
<dagon^> hmm, the installation of synaptics touchpad package made no difference
<ere4si> amerio: could just be controlling the front speakers? - rear speakers on when the front ones are up?
<RichWhiteMale> Hey everyone.
<bazhang> dagon^: what is the notebook make and model?
<jtwleeds> hello there, whenever I try to play a last.fm stream in Rhythmbox using the last.fm plugin I always get the error message 'Could not determine stream type'
<dagon^> bazhang; hmm, Packard Bell 1960R i think, don't have it here right now
<bazhang> dagon^: kind of tough to troubleshoot it then :}
<arcade> bazhang: Hmm.  Driver didn't exist in database or something.
<Milotin> can someone tell me if i can see my ddr2 ram frequence from my terminal ?
<amerio> ere4si : didnt get ur question :S
<bazhang> arcade: which card? maker and model
<arcade> bazhang: .. and the kernel panicked when it was over. :)
<ere4si> amerio: is sound coming from the rear speakers when the front ones are turned up?
<arcade> ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]  < according to lspci
<bazhang> arcade do you get dumped into a vesa mode, or terminal (black screen)
<dagon^> bazhang; yeah I know :P
<arcade> bazhang: terminal
<udan> why it freeze screen when i activate Nvidia driver ?
<arcade> bazhang: I'm adept at the terminal. ;)  I'm just not adept at X, which has seemed like black magic to me since the 90s. :P
<bazhang> arcade: can you start up in safe mode?
<amerio> ere4si : well make the vol up it moves the sound from rear to front but the rear still work with lower sound , and vice versa moving the sound from front to rear but the front keep working with low sound
<bazhang> arcade haha same here--though slowly improving :}
<arcade> bazhang: X can't start, as it reports 'no screens found'.
<bazhang> hmm
<Milotin> can someone tell me if i can see my ddr2 ram frequence from my terminal ?
<FFighter> anyone here ever tried Linux From Scratch ?
<amerio> Milotin : u still alive :P
<Milotin> yea ? why should i
<Milotin> why shouldn't i be?
<cinatic> why gparted live cd tell me that my hda1 is in use or mounted, when i want to resize it
<ere4si> amerio: was thinking you only had control on the front speakers and the rears were working the same all the time - your right - nothing from google about your card
<bazhang> http://jeffrasmussen.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/ati-radeon-x1300-works/ arcade--someone got it working :}
<arcade> bazhang: Uhm, I'm quite without a webbrowser atm. ;P
<arcade> bazhang: Unless it renders in links.  Lemme try
<bazhang> arcade: oops forgot sorry
<amerio> ere4si: u got the concept? speakers are working great , sound is good , all speakers including the subwoofer is working gr8 , the problem is when I click on volume control on panel and try 2 make the volume higher it moves the sound from front speakers to rear speakers instead of increasing the sound and when I want to make the volume lower it moves from rear speakers to front speakers instead of making it lower
<arcade> bazhang: w3m shows it nice enough
<bazhang> arcade this is gutsy right?
<arcade> bazhang: Yeps
<ruif13> UBUNTUISLOVED the autostart of vncserver isn't in the forum
<arcade> bazhang: Having a tad trouble downloading that file from ATI though :P
<bazhang> arcade: haha
<ere4si> amerio: just googled "soundblaster support in linux" and it seems that is a new thing - your brand of card hasn't had support for long
<amerio> ere4si: do you think if I reset alsamixer settings to default i'll lose everything like settings for my card and settings for .asound file?
<mark__> amerio: install alsa-utils, and execute alsamixer, and set all volumes evenly right. Then adapt the sound with the physical box thing and from rythbox itself
<arcade> bazhang: Got that one too, let's see whether this will work out :P
<ere4si> amerio: I've no experience with sound probs so I couldn't say...
<ruif13> how can i autostart the vncserver without logged?
<amerio> mark__ i have alsa mixer installed , but I have alot of settings inside it and couldnt know which 2 turn on and which 2 turn off
<amerio> makr__ how do i reset alsamixer settings 2 default?
<SANALman> Voooooooooov :D
<SANALman> I'm fRom TurKeY :D
<Pici> !tr | SANALman
<ubotu> SANALman: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SANALman> :D
<SANALman> bu güzeL
<SANALman> :D
<tim167> hi, can anyone help me sharing folders between ubuntu and a windowsXP machine ?
<SANALman> WhaT
<dagon^> interesting that you mention that
<SANALman> No no :D
<SANALman> I can't speak engLish
<SANALman> No weRy :D
<Pici> SANALman: This is a support channel.
<dagon^> I also have a problem with that tim167 =/
<SANALman> :D
<SANALman> Adamý Germeyin Leeem
<SANALman> Daðýtýrým vaLLa :D
<cl3__> surabaya
<SANALman> oLm TüRK'üm TüRK
<SANALman> :D:D
<bazhang> SANALman: please stop
<tim167> dagon^ still seems like a hard thing to do...did you try with samba ?
<cl3__> surabaya
<SANALman> okey
<cl3__> andre
<cl3__> rthrthsth
<cl3__> i67ruyry
<cl3__> ghfghty
<cl3__> jytufgfd
<dagon^> tim167; yeah I've tried a lot but it doesn't seem to work
<cl3__> hyujtyfhy
<cl3__> fdtgjhoiuj
<cl3__> y
<cl3__> ijjhopriyport
<amerio> ere4si : another question
<bazhang> cl3__: please dont
<amerio> ere4si : my wireless mouse work fine but cannot make the multimedia buttons work , have any idea?
<arcade> bazhang: ugh.  make: dh_destdir: command not found
<Pici> !buttons | amerio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim167> dagon^ eew, that doesn't raise my hopes now...:/
<arcade> bazhang: when trying the fakeroot-stuff on that webpage you referred me to :)
<Pici> !mouse | amerio
<ubotu> amerio: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dagon^> tim167; sorry man :)
<sryder> yay got ssl working
<m3gach33zy> hey guys I have the cube setup for switching workspaces but i'd like to know how I can see the bottom or top of the cube while i switch around the workspaces any help?
<sryder> with self signed though - want to try and create a CA and sign my own certs
<tim167> dagon^ i'm sorry too, well if you figure something out be sure to let me know ;)
<sryder> m3gach33zy: hold down the wheel and move your mouse up and down..
<dagon^> tim167; I will :)
<bazhang> arcade: okay, sorry about that--this is tough with you not having x--there is another link that was update just yesterday--will enter the pertinent info bit by bit to save you browsing
<bazhang> arcade: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_on_a_Thinkpad_T60 from this link
<m3gach33zy> sryder: i'm using a laptop and touchpad lol its not exactly working out lol
<amerio> m3gach33zy : join #compiz-fusion
<sryder> m3gach33zy: shft+alt + up arrow
<Pici> m3gach33zy: hold down the left and right mouse buttons then, that emulates the middle click.
<bazhang> arcade: the pertinent bit seems to be this: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install -y xorg-driver-fglrx, followed by sudo depmod -a
<sryder> or down
<slytherin> Is there utility to convert PDF to DOC or ODT?
<ruif13> how can i autostart the vncserver without logged??
<sryder> ruif13: can you put it in a startup script?
<arcade> bazhang: ah, excellent
<bazhang> arcade: finally these two steps: sudo aticonfig --initial followed by {{{1}}}
<sarmisak> ruif13: try rc.local in /etc
<bazhang> arcade: this is for an installation, though the card is the same, and the problem--not having x with that card is identical
<ruif13> sarmisak what only put in that vncserver start?
<arcade> bazhang: Excellent. :)
<sarmisak> what's the command that you run for vncserver?
<arcade> bazhang: X just started.
<arcade> :-)))
<Riga> fun
<bazhang> arcade: nice work!
<arcade> bazhang: If in norway - I owe you a glass of your favorite beverage. :)
<bazhang> arcade: hahaha cheers!
<sarmisak> ruif13:  you can just add $(which vncserver)
<arcade> bazhang: Again, thanks a bunch. :)  Now this box is usable for my father again. :-))
<tim167> dagon^ have you tried : http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/ ?
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<bazhang> arcade: sweet! nice xmas present for him :}
<dagon^> tim167; nope, I think I'm gonna try that ASAP :)
<laughzilla> hi all :)  i tried to play a vcd in my ubuntu box (7.10 installed 3 days ago, it's my first ubuntu installation). the Totem Movie Player tells me i don't have the protocol required to play the VCD, and it does not offer me how to add that protocol. i am on the ubuntu site and the Totel Media Player help docs and don't see anything about VCD.
<dagon^> laughzilla; i recommend mplayer or VLC
<sarmisak> laughzilla: try vlc
<bazhang> got to grab a bite--back in a few
<laughzilla> i have vlc and it also does not play the file, and vlc in fact does not even give me an error, it just doesn't play the file.
<tim167> dagon^ let me know if it works, also i think you might want to do this sudo smbpasswd -a (username) (see comments at bottom of page)
<dagon^> tim167; I will :) oh, thanks, I'll do that =)
<sarmisak> laughzilla: on vlc did you try it using file > open disc?
<laughzilla> sarmisak - yes
<sarmisak> hmms, I believe there is another issue, have you tried it in a normal dvd/vcd player? is there a possibility that the vcd is broke?
<slytherin>  Is there utility to convert PDF to DOC or ODT?
<bsdnux> how can i change the screen color after the gnome login? i always get the standard ubuntu light-brown, before it changes to the user-defined color.
<soundray> slytherin: kword will import PDF and make it editable. It's not very exact, though
<slytherin> soundray: I will try thanks.
<soundray> slytherin: do you have to fill in a PDF form?
<bsdnux> guess i found it (/etc/gdm/gdm.conf)
<steckel> is it possible to install ubuntu to a headless machine ?
<Andeh> Hi
<sarmisak> steckel: what's a headless machine?
<Andeh> Is installing ubuntu as x64 worth it?
<steckel> no monitor, no keyboard - just serial console and network
<soundray> steckel: it'll be difficult. Much easier to connect a keyboard and monitor temporarily
<soundray> steckel: do check this page for relevant links though:
<soundray> !install > steckel
<sarmisak> steckel: don't think so, it does not have ssh by default, you'll have to create a special compilation.
<Andeh> I have a dual core intel and 4 GB ram. Will Ubuntu 64 bit be worth it?
<Andeh> Or should I just get x32?
<soundray> Andeh: if you have to use the full 4GB, then yes.
<soundray> Andeh: what kind of application will you be running?
<slytherin> soundray: No. I have to somehow convert it to some editable form. pdfedit is pain
<Andeh> soundray: Um. Can you give examples of things I might run where 4 GB would be better than 2.9?
<laughzilla> sarmisak - i just tried another VCD cd and it's also not working
<soundray> slytherin: so if flpsed. I've had best results with kword so far, although not nearly as good as Adobe Acrobat payware.
<Andeh> soundray: *considerably better
<laughzilla> is the "Default video output" and "default video codec" what i should use in the preferences, sarmisak? or should i specify somethign else like XVID or GL ?
<Andeh> Wow, the list of things I'll have trouble with in x64 is enormous!
<soundray> Andeh: I could, but it's better if you tell me what you are going to use your computer for, rather than me listing lots of irrelevant applications.
<steckel> soundray: thank you
<soundray> slytherin: sorry I means "so is flpsed", as in "a pain"
<Andeh> soundray: Hmm. Well mostly just webdesigning, possibly a bit of 3D
<sarmisak> laughzilla: it has got nothing to do with gl, it should just play. I have no idea about it, sorry.
<soundray> Andeh: if you run raytracing, you might benefit from the wider memory bus, and possibly also from the extra RAM.
<fsanlu> hey everyone i have some questions if anyone is available
<dagon^> shoot
<soundray> Andeh: the other popular type of application that benefits from 64bit is video encoding
<Andeh> soundray: I only do it sometimes when I am really bored.
<Andeh> I'm just your casual desktop user
<Andeh> ;p
<fsanlu> i just installed ubuntu on my other laptop and it installed successfuly but it fails to load the OS
<fsanlu> when i tried the recovery it fails to load the hardware drivers.. i dont know what that means
<Andeh> The reason I even want to install linux is to do a really thorough copy of a damaged data DVD I have
<Andeh> And since windows sucks :P
<billenium> I just setup Samba, so now i want to setup a FTP server, except i can't find a good tutorial... can someone help me?
<soundray> Andeh: 32bit will give you fewer troubles when you install closed-source binaries, as these may only be available in 32bit.
<billenium> Please and Thank you =) *wink*
<Andeh> soundray: I use flashplayer often
<fsanlu> so if anyone has any ideas please let me know :\
<Andeh> and skype, etc
<Andeh> hmm
<Andeh> I'm thinking 32 bit
<Andeh> Ah. One more thing
<soundray> Andeh: go with 32 bits then, yeah
<Andeh> I run lots of stuff in virtual enviroments
<Andeh> VirtualBox especially
<Andeh> I use it to test other OS
<Andeh> Will 64 bit make a huge difference in virtualisation speed?
<soundray> Andeh: not necessarily, but it will make things smoother when you run two or more guests in parallel
<Andeh> ah
<Andeh> I rarely do that though
<Andeh> okay then
<Andeh> Thanks!
<soundray> Andeh: you could of course install 64bits and install a 32bit guest for Skype etc.
<fsanlu> is anyone here not busy enough to help me get through a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<soundray> fsanlu: how does your bootup fail?
<fsanlu> soundray: it just stops booting at a certain point
<Andeh> Soundray: So you're saying I should install 64 bit and then make a virtual machine, run 32 bit inside it and run all the proprietary apps there?
<soundray> fsanlu: can you be more precise
<fsanlu> soundray: then i ran my recovery and it said just stopped at "loading hardware drivers"
<Andeh> soundray: Right?
<soundray> Andeh: it's an option, but on balance I still think you'd have it easier with plain old 32bits
<Andeh> ah okay then
<S0ld13r> hey guyz
<soundray> fsanlu: where does it stop when you don't choose the recovery option?
<fsanlu> soundray: by like the 3rd bar
<S0ld13r> need some hep setting up my wifi please. lspci. Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<soundray> fsanlu: did you hit Return when recovery mode stopped?
<xal2> Hi, has anyone here had success with the 169.07 nvidia graphics driver on Ubuntu x64?
<fsanlu> soundray: it didnt do anything
<S0ld13r> anyone please ?
<Andeh> Is it possible to run Beryl inside a VM?
<soundray> fsanlu: is that a yes?
<soundray> !wifi > S0ld13r, please read the private message from ubotu?
<fsanlu> soundray: i shall try right now again
<xal2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<S0ld13r> k
<S0ld13r> thanks
<Andeh> Wow. This new PC is AWESOME. I'm running Xubuntu under windows now, and its FAST!
<soundray> Andeh: it's xubuntu that's awesome ;)
<fsanlu> soundray: hey so the recovery worked, but its just in a command line, should i try running the generic again?
<soundray> S0ld13r: pay attention to mentions of madwifi. That's the name of the driver project for Atheros devices
<soundray> fsanlu: no
<Andeh> soundray: heh
<soundray> fsanlu: look at /var/log/syslog and see if you can determine the cause of the hang when you boot normally
<Andeh> hey wow
<xal2> exit
<xal2> erm, sorry :p
<Andeh> I'm running Flashplayer in Xubuntu in a VM under WinXP
<Andeh> and its still fast!
<sryder> gosh it's late
<soundray> !enter | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xera^> Ok I'm in Ubuntu.. How do I install the NVIDIA driver?
<Xera^> The restricted drivers thing says I don't need any
<fsanlu> soundray: i just read something that said "error receiving uevent message: no buffer space available"
<lukus> hey
<lukus> has anyone managed to get jahshaka working with ubuntu?
<soundray> fsanlu: it's not something that I recognize. Does the time coincide with your attempt to boot normally?
<soundray> *timestamp
<fsanlu> soundray: im not sure i know what you mean
<soundray> fsanlu: where did you see that error?
<fsanlu> soundray: that was in recovery. okay now i rebooted and it didnt hang on the load bar, but after the loadbar i just have a black screen, so the os has still not loaded
<fsanlu> soundray: btw i havnet loaded the OS after the installation... this is all post installation if that helps at all
<beroual> Salut tlm
<beroual> peut-on m'aider ,
<beroual> ?
<donny> surabaya
<san|> I'm looking for software that can track an object using a webcam.. does this exist for linux?
<soundray> fsanlu: I asked you not to reboot. Do you want me to help, or do you want to do your own thing?
<beroual> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<amerio> exit
<soundray> !info motion > san|, please read ubotu's private message
<san|> nice soundray!
<san|> will check it out!
<fsanlu> soundray: im sorry. it was an accident.
<lukus> san: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<soundray> fsanlu: :)
<wraund> ouchies
<wraund> goshdarnit
<wraund> irssi split screen fail
<fsanlu> soundray: heh im really sorry. okay i shall try to run the recovery. okay i just got back to the command line
<soundray> fsanlu: I suggest you boot in recovery mode again. Run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose vesa as the driver. Accept the defaults for everything else. Reboot and see if you can at least get into gnome after that.
<chazco> Hi... is there anyway to completly undo any apt-get activity from today?
<san|> have you guys seen the stuff you can do with that wii remote: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw
<Andeh> san| no :D
<brobostigon> wiimote
<san|> This movie is really cool... I want to try to do something with a normal webcam
<samuel> chazco: I think that Synaptic keep an history of downloading ... but I don't know more.
<soundray> chazco: not automatically, but look in /var/log/installer for a list of what you've done recently
<chazco> A lot unfortunatly... tried to install Mythtv...
<soundray> chazco: you may have to get a 'sudo -i'-shell to look at those files
<cocox> hi there i ve been looking for a section in ubuntu forums i think it was called ubuntu fashion desktops where people put screenshots with explanation what they did to made it.... it was like one year ago and now im looking for it but im unable to find it.... if any of you have the link i would be aprechiated... thanks
<wols> chazco: /var/log/dpkg.log
<fsanlu> soundray: alright i am rebooting now. *crosses fingers*
<cocox> guys sorry if this message arrive twice. i lost my connection. .... hi there i ve been looking for a section in ubuntu forums i think it was called ubuntu fashion desktops where people put screenshots with explanation what they did to made it.... it was like one year ago and now im looking for it but im unable to find it.... if any of you have the link i would be aprechiated... thanks
<chazco> Ok... think i'm going to have to uninstall Ubuntu (again :( )
<wols> Catsceo: why?
<dagon^> Oo
<chazco> Takes ages to reinstall, not looking forward to it
<wols> chazco: ^^
<Xera> Ok.. NVIDIA driver working
<Xera> How do I turn down the fan speed?
<fsanlu> soundray: alright it hang again at the load bar :( this is soo sad
<chazco> While i'm here, how can I stop my laptop running fsck when on battery?
<BuFF> hi, could anyone explain how to send email message using mail program on terminal?
<crush_groove> chazco,  why are you reinstalling?
<chazco> Because installing MythTv has screwed quite a lot of stuff up
<soundray> fsanlu: there are two possible explanations I can think of.
<chazco> Not having much luck with Ubuntu lately :(
<crush_groove> chazco
<fsanlu> soundray: alright i turned off my computer again. can this be the version i installed? amd 64 is for amd 64 turion x2 which is what my laptop is right?
<soundray> fsanlu: either you have bad RAM (check with memtest86 boot option, leave running for a few hours)
<crush_groove> chazco  sudo apt-get remove --purge MythTv
<chazco> It installed quite a lot of other stuff, e.g. mysql...
<soundray> fsanlu: amd64 should be fine. The other possibility is a PCI incompatibility, which you may be able to fix with a boot option
<crush_groove> chazco, uninstall everything like I just showed you
<soundray> !bootoptions > fsanlu, please read the private message from ubotu
<chazco> Trouble is I dont know exacttly what it installed, so cant get everything
<crush_groove>  the chazco --purge will get it
<soundray> chazco: did you read my reply?
<fsanlu> soundray: alright i shall read these over, thank you.
<chazco> Yep, its way too tricky to do that for this... soundray
<chazco> crush_groove - it doesnt show mysql when i run it, so its missed at least one
<soundray> chazco: looking at logs is too tricky?
<chazco> Long winded maybe... theres quite a lot
<tim167> i am trying to share a folder on ubuntu to a windows computer, tried this, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/ but the ubuntu shared folder doesnt even show up on the windows machine, any ideas ? thanks
<soundray> chazco: so only look at the recent entries, made since you installed mythtv
<crush_groove> chazco  its your decision . you wont learnm anything at all by reinstalling everytime you have an issue
<chazco> Not too interested in learning right now, would rather have it working
<crush_groove>  soundray  is that the shell -i command ?
<soundray> chazco: what is it that's not working?
<billenium> how do i install unrealircd on ubuntu?
<soundray> crush_groove: I suggested looking at the installer logs
<krabador> can i talk with someone who've done a pendrive with gutsy?
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<chazco> Mythtv doesnt work at all, despite being there... mysql wont go away (ive killed it for now, but it keeps restarting), no idea what else it started running
<soundray> !mythtv | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<soundray> chazco: did you follow this ^^ ?
<chazco> No, it seriously doesnt work... Mysql errors from it, lock ups (on Linux!)...
<chazco> FInally made it start and it cant see my TV card (Kaffeine on Gnome can though)
<crush_groove> nodz .,.
<crush_groove>  gmornin btw room
<soundray> !samba > tim167, please read the private message from ubotu
<chazco> A total reinstall wont be too bad, just a hassle for packages that dont have .debs and rebuilding my TV card modules
<soundray> chazco: were you here a while ago, having trouble loading one particular page with firefox?
<chazco> soundray - yep, fixed it (recently, not sure how it fixes it though)
<soundray> chazco: it was probably changed on the server side, then
<chazco> ?
<chazco> I changed a setting (tcp_window_scaling) to fix it... i meant i dont know why it fixes it
<soundray> chazco: I see
<chazco> soundray - last post on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760
<soundray> chazco: did you get the ubotu factoid for mythtv?
<chazco> Yep, it doesnt help much
<Zenerek> need help guys,i need to erase 2 software raid arrays created with mdadm,I made the mistake of giving both arrays the same drives hde hdg,can't kill those suckers, I have stopped them changed the partion type tried to remove them and tried to zero the superblocks, it won't let me zero the blocks
<krabador> can i talk with someone who've done a pendrive with gutsy?
<fusion> hello
<soundray> san|: are you still here?
<tim167> soundray, thanks for the links, which part of that explains me how i can access a folder from a windows computer that is located on an ubuntu computer ?
<fusion> ext3
<chazco> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <-- that'll work right? (making a script to reinstall everything)
<fusion> driver
<soundray> tim167: the part that tells you how to install and setup samba
<brobostigon> krabador: what the problem, when you insert the pendrive it should automount.
<fsanlu> soundray: some good news. okay so i tried "noapic" and it got me to load the OS... just curious what does that mean?
<tim167>  soundray ok thanks looking at it ...
<chazco> Anyone know how to stop fsck running when on battery?
<fsanlu> soundray: thank you for referring that btw.. just curious do i have to do that all the time when i turn off my laptop?
<brobostigon> chazco: no idea, sorry.
<Fisher> Hi. How do I see how much diskspace I have on a particular partition??
<brobostigon> fisher: df -h
<wols> chazco: if a drive is uncleanly unmounted it has to run fsck. no sensible way around it.. ever
<wols> unlesds you like to lose your data
<soundray> fsanlu: I've used this myself often, although it's pretty much a black box to me too. I've been told, though, that it works around poor south bridge implementations on certain motherboards (e.g. MSI)
<krabador> brobostigon: in bootstrap, with bios well sected, ubuntu don't start
<chazco> Its always cleanly done, it scans every 30 boots
<chazco> Its always cleanly done, it scans every 30 boots - wols
<wols> that is different. man tune2fs
<fsanlu> soundray: i see, im not sure what my laptop has, but how do i not go thru the trouble of doing that over and over?
<Fisher> So, I have enough disk space. But I don know how I cannot install nvidia driver.
<chazco> I can disable it from before I shutdown but if I forget it can catch me off-gurard
<brobostigon> krabador: s you are trying to boot linux of a pendrive, and it wont??
<wols> chazco: what errors?
<wols> Fisher: what errors?
<soundray> fsanlu: make a change in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- add it to the line that begins with #kopt=
<Fisher> By the way, why everytime ubuntu updates I need to reinstall this driver?? I getting tired of this!!!
<wols> chazco: tune2fs can disable it for good
<bear_> hi
<bear_> need some help here guys
<Fisher> It says it cannot copy / restore some files...
<wols> Fisher: how are you installing it in the first place exactly?
<chazco> wols - I'd rather not do... its just not supposed to run when on battery, but it seems to do anyway
<Fisher> iĺl pastebin the log
<Pici> Fisher: If you install the nvidia driver from the restricted drivers manager, there is no re-install needed.
<Fisher> with the nvidia installer
<krabador> brobostigon: yes, i follow http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ and it don't work.....
<wols> Fisher: either you giev us the exact errors and what you do or you need to fix your own problems
<wols> Fisher: ubuntu doesn't support this. ask nividia. not a ubuntu problem
<krabador> brobostigon: i followed many many times the same steps...
<Fisher> just a moment... iĺl open the log
<wols> Fisher: it doesn't matter anymore. no nvidia installer support. ask #nvidia
<fsanlu> soundray: okay i found it... although i cannot edit it due to permissions? hehehe wonderful world of linux..
<brobostigon> krabador: sorry, i dont know anything about boting from usb flash drive,
<Pici> Fisher: Is there any reason you aren't using the Restricted Drivers manager?
<Oswanderkleiton> e ae galera
<bear_> I don't have a internet connection configured on ubuntu so far and need to install a package is it posable?
<krabador> someone can help me?
<bear_> i've downloaded it and burnt it on to a cd rom
<wols> bear_: yes, with apt-zip or aptoncd
<soundray> chazco: if you set a high value with tune2fs -c and then occasionally do a manual full fsck on AC (touch /forcefsck then reboot), it won't do it when on battery.
<wols> bear_: dpkg -i <package>
<soundray> fsanlu: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<brobostigon> krabador: there are people who nkow about this thing, its been asked before.
<bear_> how please explain im very new to ubuntu even thou ive managed to install it to my hdd
<soundray> !sudo > fsanlu
<Fisher> ERROR: Unable to open './usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9629' for copying (No such
<Fisher>        file or directory)
<bear_> what is apt
<wols> bear_: I just told you
<Demonho-br> arrumi
<Demonho-br> :P
<bear_> yes
<wols> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bear_> the package is ntsf-3g
<fsanlu> soundray: thank you so much. i owe you hours of headaches. hope you and ur family have a happy holidays this season. you just made mine :]
<wols> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Andeh> Question: Is SCSI SATA?
<Oswanderkleiton> pessoal, meu pc é 64 bits, eu coloco 64 bits ou 32 mesmo? qual é o melhor?
<wols> Andeh: no it's not
<Fisher> Demonho-br: vc é brasileiro??
<crush_groove> bear apt stands foe advanced packaging tool and is a package installer for most linux os's
<bear_> brb
<soundray> fsanlu: thanks, I'd rather do without the headaches, though :)
<Andeh> wols: Oh. Cause I found this guide for running my windows partition in VMWare
<Andeh> http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<wols> crush_groove: only for debian based ones
<Andeh> and I have a sata hard drive
<wols> Andeh: so?
<fsanlu> soundray: hehehehhe yep! have a good one, im going on irc with my linux now :] see you guys around, ill be here
<crush_groove> wols I just read there is a apt-rpm to is that wrong ?
<soundray> fsanlu: enjoy
<wols> !br |  Oswanderkleiton
<ubotu> Oswanderkleiton: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wols> crush_groove: there is, but rh uses yum usually
<wols> you can use apt if you insist
<crush_groove>  nono
<chazco> Will "sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a someusr" add the someusr account to the vboxusers group?
<crush_groove>   just asking ./leartning
<crush_groove> -n
<soundray> chazco: don't know. I'd use 'sudo adduser someusr vboxusers'
<Fisher> here is my nvidia-installer.log : http://pastebin.ca/831008
<Pici> Fisher: Why aren't you using the Restricted Drivers ManageR?
<bear_> ok
<Pici> Fisher: If you dont know what that is, just ask.
<Fisher> Is it a tool to install the drivers???
<Fisher> I did not know of it...
<Fisher> Can I use to fix this mess??
<bear_> anks guys
<bear_> thanks guys*
<earthian> Is there anywhere a good how-to/tutorial/or so to correctly enable hibernate/standby/suspend function in my laptop??
<Andeh> I want to run my existing Windows XP install as a Virtual Machine under VMWare. I have a SATA hard disk. Does anyone know a guide for this?
<soundray> earthian: probably not. The problem tends to be that different machines have differently buggy ACPI implementations.
<Pici> Fisher: Its in System>Administration>Restricted drivers manager.  But you may want to talk to the folks in #nvidia about correctly removing the ones you have setup.
<Andeh> I found guides for SCSI and IDE hard disks on the forums
<Pici> Andeh: offtopic, try ##windows
<bear_> and is it possible to get my sony ericsson w700i mobile ohne to be detected i have unlimited internet gprs on it i want to use it for internet on ubuntu
<humbolto> I have one NIC eth0 on my Xen server. I want this one to be eth0 in dom0 and not bridged to any other domU. Then I want a virtual eth2 in dom0 and virtual eth0s in each domU connect to the same bridge. Traffic then will be routed through dom0. How can I achieve this?
<Fisher> found it, but it only has a smartlink driver here...
<Andeh> Pici: Ah. Of course. Sorry :)
<soundray> earthian: if yours doesn't work out of the box, have a look at the options in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Fisher> it was working fine.... I just don't know what happened...
<borndeer> ï¼ Andeh:see http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<earthian> soundray, it did work... however now with fglrx drivers (oh noes!) it crashes
<Pici> Fisher: Every time that there is a kernel update, you need to reinstall your nvidia drivers if you got them from nvidia.
<Pici> Fisher: And iirc, there was a kernel update recently.
<Fisher> damm!! I drop windows because of that!! You turn off yur pc and is not sure how it will be when you power on it again. Now the same with ubuntu!!!
<soundray> earthian: I think there is a known incompatibility, it has something to do with something called slab/slub
<earthian> i see
<earthian> thanks soundray
<Andeh> borndeer: Yeah. I need to know how to run my existing windows XP partition in it, though.
<chazco> How can I backup my keybindings from Gnome (I have some setup for an IR remote)?
<Andeh> Just another question, VirtualBox can NOT run a partition as a VM, right?
<soundray> earthian: have a look at tuxmobil.org -- you may find installation reports on your type of machine, telling you how others have dealt with suspend/hibernate issues
<bear_> Is it possible to get my sony ericsson w700i mobile ohne to be detected i have unlimited internet gprs on it i want to use it for internet on ubuntu?
<Pici> Andeh: try #vbox
<Zenerek> Fisher: look just get that drivers from the repo and you can update your kernal all you want,never got mine strait from nvidia
<MF_Debian> andeh - one of the options when setting up a virtual machine is to use an existing disk partition
<MF_Debian> andeh - it often doesnt work well though, in my own experience anyway
<Andeh> MF_Debian: In VistualBox?
<Andeh> *VirtualBox
<MF_Debian> andeh - sorry, i was talking about vmware
<jvm123> hello! is it possible to install ubuntu 7.10 together with xorg 7.1? i don't get my dual head setup running with 7.3.
<Andeh> ah
<Andeh> Hmm
<borndeer> Andeh: well , you need to install windows xp under VMware ,open "VMware Server Console" and select " create a new virtual machine"
<soundray> jvm123: no, it'll be next to impossible to untangle gutsy from its (heavily customized) xorg setup.
<soundray> jvm123: see ubotu's private message -- maybe you'll solve your dualhead issue
<soundray> !dualhead > jvm123
<Zenerek> does anyone have a good guide that will remove these damn software arrays?Yes i searched...bah it seems it all i do now
<JoeThomas> Hi, I'm wondering how I can get PekWM on my ubuntu server install
<soundray> Zenerek: what do you mean by software arrays?
<MF_Debian> software arrays?
<Zenerek> software raid
<nickweb> is there anyway to log off a user after x minutes and not allow a relogin for x minutes in ubuntu?
<Feloefe> hi i have some problems using my Canon Pixma 4500 printer in ubuntu.. when i push pint test page my printer starts working but he doesn't use any inkt just a with page going tru.. the printer is connected to a windows machine on a usb port... anybody got any idea ?
<MF_Debian> x minutes of idle time?
<jvm123> soundray: i tried to get it running with xorg 7.2 for several hours and don't want to invest much more time. i thought i'd try this new configuration tool which comes with new ubuntu versions. it recognized both monitors, but the options to use them both as one large screen are grayed out... don't know why.
<nickweb> MF_Debian: no, its just to control my sisters access - i only want them online for 60mins, then a statutory stay off period of 60 minuts...
<Zenerek> software raid arrays,created 2 using the same drives and don't know or maybe the it just has not worked for me...anyway i want to remove them and make a good array
<jvm123> soundray: i thought xinerama was outdated with xorg 7.3?
<sidelil> in VirtualBox what is the difference between the open-source version and the other one?
<soundray> jvm123: it's not a rumour that I've heard
<Pici> sidelil: You might want to ask the folks in #vbox about that :)
<_Garbage_> can anyone help me regarding Grub ??
<ahaswell> _Garbage_: what you need to know?
<soundray> !grub | _Garbage_
<ubotu> _Garbage_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Garbage_> ahaswell: I've installed Mandriva 2008
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<_Garbage_> and installed GRUB on MBR
<jvm123> soundray: thank you. nice day.
<soundray> !enter | _Garbage_
<ubotu> _Garbage_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> zorro: When doing what?:
<ahaswell> _Garbage_: what does it not do?
<_Garbage_> now I can't boot Ubuntu
<ahaswell> _Garbage_: what messages do you get?
<ahaswell> or do you want to add in another menu item listing ubuntu?
<tim167> soundray, this document about sambe you sent me talks about a lot of things, i have a hard time extracting the info i need, it's kinda cryptical for me, any real-world example ?
<JoeThomas> Say I have root login enabled, how can I get it so that the username Joe, has same access as root, the one login, and not running sudo. I understand the difference between sudo and admin.
<tim167> *samba
<MF_Debian> nickweb - i had a little google, looks like theres a few ways to do what you want, id do the same if i was you, some may be easier, more suitable than others
<_Garbage_> ahaswell: please check this : http://pastebin.com/ma0e435
<adailton> hi to all
<adailton> first of all i must say that i love ubuntu
<dagon^> :)
<dagon^> good
<nickweb> MF_Debian: what did you google? I had a look but couldnt see anything...
<adailton> i've installed it recently
<rangerguy39> when i enter my password, ubuntu comes up as a cli
<adailton> but i've problems with my screen resolution with my intel onboard graph chip
<cyberius> hey guys
<adailton> anyone who can help me?
<vishal> adailton: whats the problem?
<cre8torx> hello
<crush_groove>  tim167 I have heard there is a very good utube video on samba . you may want to look ??
<_Garbage_> ahaswell: checked the pastebin link ??
<ahaswell> _Garbage_: looks ok
<ahaswell> what error messages are you getting at the grub prompt?
<rangerguy39> I installed ubuntu yesterday. when i enter my password, ubuntu comes up as a cli. Any idea why?
<_Garbage_> ahaswell: but it's not working... :(
<tim167> crush_groove will do !
<_Garbage_> can't mount selected partition or something like that...
<rangerguy39> I installed ubuntu yesterday. when i enter my password, ubuntu comes up as a cli. Any idea why?
<eFfeM> hi, I did a fresh install and for some reason I cannot get my monitor configured; it is now custom 1: 1920x1080 and whatever I do I cannot get it to a different res
<ahaswell> _Garbage_: Just add the following to your grub.conf:
<rangerguy39> help please?
<ahaswell> #
<ahaswell> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<ahaswell> #
<ahaswell> root            (hd0,8)
<ahaswell> #
<ahaswell> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=c0025475-3859-44b7-b8a3-48feccf92183 ro quiet splash noapic nolapic
<YaGonna> hi folks
<ahaswell> #
<ahaswell> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<ahaswell> #
<ahaswell> quiet
<dgjones> !paste | ahaswell
<ubotu> ahaswell: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crush_groove> !pastebin | ahaswell
<ahaswell> lol ok
<_Garbage_> ahaswell: can you please use pastebin ??
<cyberius> Hi! How can I make a programm start hidden? In my startup of fluxbox is "kmix" but I don't want that it shows up on the screen everytime I boot, it should just be in Systemtray
 * tim167 is watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM now :)
<adailton>  now to my problem
<adailton>  i've an 2o' acer tft
<adailton>  the native resolution is 1400x1050
<adailton>  i can use the 1400x1050 resolution on ubuntu
<adailton>  but my tft show still 1280x1024
<adailton>  and the upper and lower part of the screen is cutted
<Drixx> after i installed compiz ... my box is kinda hangin ... wat to du ??
<dagon^> Drixx; uninstall compiz :>
<crush_groove> drixx /join #compiz_fusion
<crush_groove> no
<crush_groove> drixx /join #compiz-fusion
<ahaswell> _Garbage_: http://pastebin.com/m5290a783
<IL> Does anyone know if it could cause an issue in my computer to install the 'crafty' chess engine?
<Drixx> crush_groove: okk ... how ??
<Pici> IL: What kind of issue?
<crush_groove> type
<eFfeM> how can I change the res of my screen, if I go to screens and graphics, even if I just press test the screen goes black!
<crush_groove> type /join #compiz-fusion and hit enter
<Drixx> crush_groove: yes ??
<cyberius> Hi! How can I make a programm start hidden? In my startup of fluxbox is "kmix" but I don't want that it shows up on the screen everytime I boot, it should just be in Systemtray
<IL> Pici: I'm asking before I install--just making sure it wouldn't before I go and decide to use it. :)
<Drixx> crush_groove: at the terminal ?
<crush_groove>  drixx . right here
<Pici> IL: If you install the package in the repositories, you should have no issues.
<il12> Pici: ty.
<MF_Debian> nickweb - linux log off user time period
<rangerguy39> I installed ubuntu yesterday. when i enter my password, ubuntu comes up as a cli. Any idea why?
<pawan> hi
<adailton> hey people. noone who can help me? my monitor did not show the native resolution of 1400x1050. it show an ugly screen with 1280x1024, i've an intel950 graphic chip
<pawan> how to install 3d games in ubuntu
<MF_Debian> rangerguy39 - did you install the server edition?
<rangerguy39> no
<rangerguy39> desktop
<adailton> i tried 915resolution and other things allready
<sandr-> adailton, does your native resolution show up in system -> preferences -> screen resolution?
<adailton> sandr: yes!
<whyking> .de
<adailton> and i can choose it
<Pici> pawan: What do you mean?
<rangerguy39> i've never had the gui come up
<pawan> what to play 3d games
<vishal> rangerguy39: does the live cd work?
<fsanlu> hey guys quick question, my network is disabled..how do i turn my wireless on?
<rangerguy39> vishal, i already installed via text-based
<pawan> http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76490
<nickweb> MF_Debian: i think i found it,... http://www.digipedia.pl/man/timeouts.5.html
<vishal> rangerguy39: have you got a live cd?
<rangerguy39> yes
<Pici> pawan: Most of those are in the Ubuntu repositories, just search for them using your favorite package manager.
<MF_Debian> nickweb - that looks like exactly the ticket
<cyberius> exit
<fsanlu> hey guys so i installed and successfully ran ubuntu.. i disabled a pic.. i dont know if that has to do with my wireless card but i think my wireless card is disabled.. how do i turn it back on?
<rangerguy39> should i do something with it?
<vishal> rangerguy39: try loading of the live cd and see if that works, if it does bring up the GUI then i guess you can just reinstall from there
<rangerguy39> actually, thats why i used the text-based
<rangerguy39> the gui froze too much off the livecd
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to make a recovery disc for Ubuntu... how can I go about this? It'll need to install some stuff from apt, some stuff which doesnt have .debs and also install v4l-dvb and firmware...
<rangerguy39> can i just reinstall from the text-based?
<foo25> Hey guys, would adding "sleep 10 & kiba-dock" to /etc/rc.local work by delaying it's startup by 10 seconds?
<vishal> rangerguy39: Im guessing that you havent got a GUI installed, maybe someone can tell you how to do it via the command line,
<Pici> foo25: no, because rc.local is for services.  you need to add it to your desktop environment startup
<phaedral> compaq presario laptop; installed 7.1, wifi was working, is now awol; drivers don't show in restricted drivers app, no broadcom in lspci; help?
<vishal> rangerguy39: have you got a scsi drive by any chance?
<Pici> !startup | foo25
<ubotu> foo25: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vishal> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<rangerguy39> can someone help me install a GUI via command line?
<foo25> See, I've tried it with Sessions, but it won't startup if I add the sleep command =S
<laughzilla> hi :)  i'm trying (for the first time) to edit video on ubuntu .. i have 7.10 installed as of 3 days ago (it's my first ubuntu install). what programs come with ubuntu or what should i install via synaptic for basic video ripping (from a DV camera) to the nist typical video formats?
<vishal> rangerguy39: when in the cli try typing in gnome and then hit tab twice and see if it shows you any gnome commands
<pawan> how to install fonts
<adailton>  i've an 2o' acer tft
<adailton>  the native resolution is 1400x1050
<adailton>  i can use the 1400x1050 resolution on ubuntu
<adailton>  but my tft show still 1280x1024
<adailton>  and the upper and lower part of the screen is cutted
<rangerguy39> it says "display all 920 possibilities?"
<Pici> !enter | adailton
<ubotu> adailton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vishal> rangerguy39: if it does then i think you have it installed but the default session is cli and you need to change to a gnome session
<Invert314> where do Ubuntu users go to request for a package to be updated in the repo?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> i love you ubotu!!
<andrei> hello can anyone help me with the installation of openmotif?
<rangerguy39> vishal, can you explain how to do that?
<adailton> pls help
<vishal> rangerguy39: give me a second i'll find out how to change sessions via command line
<adailton> i love ubuntu
<adailton> but i can't use it like this
<adailton> i don't want back to xp
<vishal> rangerguy39: 2 seconds m8
<vishal> rangerguy39: are you on the cli right now?
<rangerguy39> yes
<vishal> rangerguy39: type this in : exec gnome-session
<rangerguy39> maybe private message me?
<vishal> rangerguy39:  i think that should load the gnome session
<rangerguy39> gnome-session: not found
<pawan> fonts
<borndeer> adailton: try to configure xorg ?
<vishal> rangerguy39: hmm
<rangerguy39> -bash: exec: gnome-session: not found
<MF_Debian> pawan - you use gnome?
<Pici> rangerguy39: do this: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<pawan> yes
<rangerguy39> with the ` ?
<Pici> rangerguy39: without.
<MindSpark> hi,how do I run the postinstallation scripts ?
<rangerguy39> k
<Pici> MindSpark: Er, they should be run automagically at the end of the install.
<MF_Debian> pawan - put your fonts in ~/.fonts if it doesnt exist create it
<MindSpark> Pici, yea, but you can rerun them to reconfigure a package
<rangerguy39> Pici, i did
<rangerguy39> it asked for pass, i gave, nothing happened
<Pici> rangerguy39: Nothing?
<rangerguy39> no
<Pici> rangerguy39: did it return to the prompt?
<rangerguy39> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Pici
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Mornign.
<rangerguy39> why do i always have the problems?
<yborisov> hi. did anybody built ereseva im under 7.10?
<MF_Debian> mindspark "apt --reinstall install <packagename>"
<yborisov> *succesfully built
<Pici> rangerguy39: can do you this and tell me what the output is, without quotes again: `uname -a`
<pawan> how to create new folder
<chazco> ANyone know how to convert a .tgz into a .deb?
<Pici> !cli | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> chazco: You can use checkinstall (see !checkinstall), but that is only valid for your computer.
<MindSpark> MF_Debian, yea, this works, I just found out about dpkg-reconfigure
<pawan> fonts folder
<MindSpark> thanks
<Pici> !fonts > pawan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<chazco> Pici - thanks... want it on several PCs though
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: mkdir
<rangerguy39> Linux ubuntuspot 2.6.22-14-generic #1 smp sun oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<fsanlu> anyone out there know how to turn my wifi on?
<rangerguy39> it givrd
<laughzilla> i see a few references to "kdenlive" also to "cenellera" and one to "kino" ... kino is the only one i see available via synaptic package manager. how can i install the others to my ubuntu box?
<Pici> !cinelerra | laughzilla
<ubotu> laughzilla: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<MF_Debian> mindspark - sorry my command should have been "apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>"
<laughzilla> !kino | laughzilla
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla: cinerella I think is closer to the name
<MindSpark> MF_Debian, yea :) figured that out, thanks
<laughzilla> thanks jack_sparrow :)
<rangerguy39> Pici, did you see that?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> rangerguy39: Yea, I just did.
<rangerguy39> is it messed up?
<laughzilla> !kdenlive
<Pici> rangerguy39: What happens when you do ctrl-alt-f7 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rangerguy39> nothing
<laughzilla> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Invert314> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4007246#post4007246
<LjL> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4251 kB, installed size 9272 kB
<Pici> rangerguy39: I'm thinking hold on :)
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ mkdir ~/.fonts
<pawan> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/pawan/.fonts': File exists
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<yborisov> um... do someone know, how to use gtalk with voice in ubuntu? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: .fonts is hidden   ie the .
<bratik> Looking 4 a good IRC program, anyone know of one, or should i just use weechat ???
<rangerguy39> xchat
<yborisov> xchat
<Pici> bratik: xchat, irssi, konversation
<pawan> how to unhide
<vishal> bratik: xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> bratik: Lots of opinions on that.. I like konversation
<Pici> pawan: read the message that ubotu sent you about fotns.
<Pici> pawan: fonts rather.
<fsanlu> if anyone is out there... can someone help me get my wifi working.. i just installed ubuntu and it wont work (its my other laptop not this one obviously)
<Pici> !wifi > fsanlu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MF_Debian> which reminds me, theres an old saying about unix geeks "theres two types, those with a pr0n folder, and those with a .pr0n folder"
<rangerguy39> Pici, is my box screwed?
<Pici> rangerguy39: Did anything go wrong with your install?
<bratik> thnx i'll try xchat
<rangerguy39> Pici, it said it had problems with "select and install software"
<LimCore> bratik: konversation is fine
<Pici> rangerguy39: I think that might be the issue then.
<rangerguy39> ill retry it
<bratik> LimCore o thanks
<Aztec007> hello everyone
<rangerguy39> Pici, it gives an option to "repair a broken system"
<rangerguy39> should i do that?
<Pici> rangerguy39: Sure, it can't hurt.
<rangerguy39> wait, im checking the cd's integrity
<Aztec007> I just installed ubuntu on my amd64 and put it all on one partition of 250 GBs is that bad?
<monkee> need help i have a fujitsu tablet stylistic lt c-500  tryng to get touchscreen to work, xorg.cfg wacom stuff turned on, not sur port keyboard is read as is active... running kubunto 7.10
<keith> does anybody know of a way to boot an iso (or an extracted ISO) with grub?
<phenom> Any one nix* security savvy whom may have time to go over a rkhunter log? :)
<phaedral> When I installed 7.1 last week it saw the laptop onboard wifi card; no lspci doesn't see it; what to do?
<pawan> hi
<monkee> port that screen
<Aztec007> exit
<Aztec007> oh, that doesnt work here
<monkee> need help i have a fujitsu tablet stylistic lt c-500  tryng to get touchscreen to work, xorg.cfg wacom stuff turned on, not sure serial port is read as is active... running kubunto 7.10
<deadlock> What's the easiest way to skin panels...
<RequinB4> I expect there is goign to be a lot of christmas traffic here tomorrow
<andrei> can anyone help me install opera?
<Phobos> deadlock, rm -R /*
<rangerguy39> Pici, it failed the integrity test
<rangerguy39> lol
<rangerguy39> would you like to see the error?
<deadlock> Phobos: No thanks I'm not gonna delete my filesystem :-)
<Pici> deadlock: Don't do that command.
<deadlock> Pici:  I know.
<MF_Debian> pici - good on ya mate, less dicks like that the better
<Stormx2> How can I make k3b support burning dvds?
<Pici> rangerguy39: Nah, the fact that it got an error at all is enough.  I'd try burning a new disk and then starting from scratch.
<deadlock> andrei: In terminal do. "sudo apt-get opera"
<rangerguy39> The ./pool/mainccompiz-fusion-plugins-main/compiz-fusion -plugins-main_0.5.2+git20070928-oubuntu2_1386.deb fie failed the MD5 checksum verification.
<RequinB4> Anyway - I can't boot ubuntu (or windows for that matter, so it might be a hardware problem? I don't know).  booting ubuntu at least, i get to what should be the login screen and the moniter says "out of range".  I try a different moniter, it gives more helpful advice - "Moniter out of range, set moniter to 1280x1024 @ 60Hz".  Sorry if its less of an ubuntu problem?
<rangerguy39> got that?
<dooglus> deadlock: it says "E: Invalid operation opera"
<andrei> it gave me an error during the install of open motif
<deadlock> bah shit
<andrei> for jre and flash player in opera
<deadlock> sudo apt-get install opera
<dooglus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deadlock> :-)
<dooglus> "family friendly" ha
<andrei> i got rid of that invalid opera op
<andrei> updating ubuntu
<rangerguy39> Pici, you there?
<andrei> but cannot install flash player for opera
<andrei> :(
<Pici> rangerguy39: yes sir.
<MF_Debian> there may be members of the clergy, or young children in here
<Pici> !flashissues | andrei
<ubotu> andrei: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: is this already installed on the hard drive?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - no, its a live CD.  I have the sneaking suspiciion its a different problem then what fried windows, or else i would have gotten the same moniter msg
<RequinB4> CD integrity is fine
<andrei> when using wine
<andrei> you just write the code wine winamp.exe
<andrei> for example
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Have you run the live cd before on that system?
<andrei> cause it gives me an error not found
<rangerguy39> The ./pool/mainccompiz-fusion-plugins-main/compiz-fusion -plugins-main_0.5.2+git20070928-oubuntu2_1386.deb fie failed the MD5 checksum verification.
<andrei> :|
<rangerguy39> thats the problem
<rangerguy39> is that an important file?
<Pici> rangerguy39: I saw, I think you need to get a new disk, and reinstall.
<RequinB4> Jack_sparrow - If i recall, once, but i beleive it was a different CD
<rangerguy39> will do
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Are you on the same pc pr a differnet one.. assuming a different one..
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - i'm typing on a different PC
<RequinB4> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Sorry, but still waking up..  If you have broadband, you cold get something like the gparted livecd 50 megs or so, and see if that boots.. not that you need gparted, just as a test
<RequinB4> my freind suggests reconfiguring X server, but i'm not concerend thats helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > RequinB4
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: He is right in that..  that should get you in....
<RequinB4> Ok, but i can't access a shell
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Which is why I suggested the other live cd as a test, and something handy to have anyhow.
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow ok, hold on i'm going to try to get a shell off of the login screen
<RequinB4> (which won't show up)
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: dont get the current one, go back 4 or 5 versions...
<rangerguy39> Pici, will the download work, i just need to write to another disk?
<rangerguy39> its the disk, not the download, right?
<Pici> rangerguy39: You could try verifying the iso file... incoming ubotu information.
<Jack_Sparrow> rangerguy39: you can md5 the file to see if it was the burn or the dl
<Pici> !verify > rangerguy39 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<RequinB4> does the login screen even use X
<Pici> RequinB4: If it can.
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: By login screen.. you mean where it says start or install?
<rangerguy39> pici, theres an option when you boot to check the verify it
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow Pici - oops my bad, forgot i'm booting off the live CD.  It goes to start or install, then loads, then error
<Pici> rangerguy39: I know, I meant to check the md5sum of the iso, on windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: try this...   F6 at that screen   then type in noapic and enter
<Pici> rangerguy39: or whatever you are burning it from.
<zorro> Sorry but anyone got this error before: /lib/libc.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<Andeh> Hi.
<Pici> zorro: When do you get that error?
<Andeh> I just installed Xubuntu, but I want Compiz as well
<Andeh> Should I just install the Compiz package?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow well control+alt+f1 gives me more noise, so i'll reboot and try that
<Pici> Andeh: You could, but you could also ask the folks in #xubuntu if there is a better way of doing it.
<zorro> @pici: when i compiled the program for arm
<tim167> crush_groove this youtube video about samba kicks *ss , I finally have shared folders working here :p
<zorro> using cross-compiler
<Andeh> Pici :) thanks
<jgoo> gtk-gnash is at 36-38% continuously on my machine - what does that mean?
<jgoo> that is, the proce4ss, in CPU %
<Shimfs> hmm guys. yesterday i tried to install Ubuntu Gutsy. I was not able to get the WIRED connection to work. (i once used ubuntu, but i have forgotten everything) but i KNOW that my wired worked back then
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: brb
<effie_jayx> could I possibly move my home folder to another partition without screwing up my ubuntu install ?
<Shimfs> now i switched back to feisty, and have just isntalled it. Now it detects the cable, but i can still not get a signal out
<Pici> zorro: A bit over my head, sorry.  Make sure to include that information in your question though, otherwise its very vague.
<RequinB4> effie_jayx - you can theoretically move w/e you want, just be sure you have a user to log into in ubuntu
<Shimfs> what can i do to get the wired network to work
<RequinB4> effie_jayx , i'd just copy it
<Shimfs> it seems i only get an ip on eth0:avah
<zorro> Pici: ok. have u ever used croos-compiler before?
<Pici> zorro: Nope :/
<zorro> ok : (
<foo25> Is there anyway to completely reset network settings/drivers. My wireless network was working fine, then the next minute it couldn't find anything, tried reinstalling drivers, and everything else I can think of, and I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu because I had to install over 700MB of updates =/
<tim167> dagon^ see youtube video about samba ubuntu for how to set up shared folders between ubuntu and windows, works for me
<tacone> I am trying to port a windows vmware image in Virtualbox. But I have a booting error at mup.sys. anyone can help me ?
<mariano> -
<Shimfs> no one that knows why my wired network wont work?
<Andeh> Pici: The guys in #xubuntu are all asleep. If I just want the standard compiz that comes with Ubuntu, which package(s) is that?
<Andeh> Pici: Never mind, marking Compiz for install marks all the required ones anyway
<Andeh> <3 ubuntu
<Pici> Andeh: I was just going to say that
<foo25> Anyone know of anything?
<kurt> is there a mahjong game with sound available ?
<Pici> foo25: Thats about the vaugest question I have ever heard.
<Pici> !anyone | foo25
<ubotu> foo25: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> effie_jayx: I have a link on setting up a seperate home partition if you like
<foo25> I was refering to my previous question
<foo25> Is there anyway to completely reset network settings/drivers. My wireless network was working fine, then the next minute it couldn't find anything, tried reinstalling drivers, and everything else I can think of, and I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu because I had to install over 700MB of updates =/
<Pici> foo25: Ah, sorry /me looks
<foo25> Pici: lol, it's fine =P
<Stormx2> I need to burn a DVD from an .avi I have (xvid video, a52 audio). Are there any apps I can use, or do I need to generate TS_VIDEO and TS_AUDIO manually?
<Pici> foo25: Does iwconfig list your adapter?
<foo25> Yeah it does
<tim167> Stormx2 install Devede !
<foo25> Pici: Yeah, it does
<MF_Debian> stormx2 devede is great
<Pici> foo25: Where do you get problems?
<erUSUL> !info devede | Stormx2
<ubotu> stormx2: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<tehm0nk> any oh you game on ubuntu?
<mariano> .
<Stormx2> Fantastic
<Stormx2> Thanks everyone
 * Authur_Dent kills Agrajag
<foo25> Pici: Honestly I'm not sure, I was just using Firefox, and trying to get Devilspie working, then I noticed no pages would load, so I restarted, and it seemed no wireless networks could be found
<tim167> Stormx devede beats the crap out of DVD Studio Pro ;)
<effie_jayx> Jack_Sparrow: pass the url
<Pici> foo25: Do you have an icon in the upper left corner of the screen near the clock (if your panels are still at the defaults) that looks like 2 computers?
<Jack_Sparrow> effie_jayx: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jgoo> tim167: any tips ? I opened it up yesterday to make my first dvd, but just evaluating the 3/4 that are in the ubuntu repo
 * RequinB4 believes Arthur Dent is from somewhere in the vicinity of Betelguese
<simion314> hi, what client gor torents are avaible in Ubuntu?
<Shimfs> god damn, it is annoying when the wired internet is not even working. makes it a tedious task to set up linux -.- :P
<erUSUL> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<effie_jayx> RequinB4: what I want to do is move my home to a 30 gig partition I have
<Andeh> Oh no. I've installed XGL and Compiz and emerald, except now I have no window manager. How do I get compiz to use emerald?
<RequinB4> simion314 - bittorrent comes pre-instaled
<linux4me> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize a dvd-burner under vmware 6 workstation?
<foo25> Pici: I did until I uninstalled Network Manager to use Wicd in the hope it'd work, I've reinstalled Network Manager, I'm just searching for the command to start it up =P
<linux4me> ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<Andeh> Cause now it's hard to use the windows
<tim167> jgoo what do you mean? it didnt work ?
<rangerguy39> whats the .deb extension?'
<jgoo> no, it worked :-) I am just looking to make some great DVD's now - I used a few winblows apps in my time, now I am evaluating what is available on linux
<pawan> hi
<Pici> !deb | rangerguy39
<erUSUL> !deb | rangerguy39
<ubotu> rangerguy39: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<tehm0nk> anyone know if multisampling or antialiasing is possible in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> effie_jayx: That link is outdated in that it does not show uuid.. but still has the info I think you want
<simion314> RequinB4: i need a list of more programs, i want to make a friend use Ubuntu, i want to impress him, i know that KDe use ktorent
<erUSUL> tehm0nk: in 3d graphics?
<Andeh> emerald
<tehm0nk> yes...
<erUSUL> tehm0nk: or fonts?
<jgoo> tim167: like html editors, I tried all from the repo, found bluefish and screem to be the most useful from the editors (not scite or quanta plus though)
<tim167> jgoo well devede is my fave because of its simplicity, you make a DVD with, oh say... 3 mouse clicks ?
<tehm0nk> in wine for wow...
<RequinB4> simion314 - I feel compiz-fusion helps nicely for that purpose
<erUSUL> tehm0nk: depends on the driver and the app i guess
<RequinB4> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tim167> jgoo, i installed KompoZer, which is nice
<jgoo> tim167: I want animated chapter icons and complete control...
<tehm0nk> or even to make it a system wide change..
<tehm0nk> for compiz or something
<tehm0nk> reason i'm asking... is i actually got world of warcraft Sort of working but the issue is the sound is messed up
<jgoo> tim167: I'll try kompozer now
<tehm0nk> and it looks terrible compared to when i run it with vista
<Andeh> So, can anyone tell me how I can configure Compiz to use Emerald?
<tehm0nk> andeh i can
<Andeh> Or even better, how I can configure Compiz to use XFCE's window manager?
<cocox>  hi there i ve been looking for a section in ubuntu forums i think it was called ubuntu fashion desktops where people put screenshots with explanation what they did to made it.... it was like one year ago and now im looking for it but im unable to find it.... if any of you have the link i would be aprechiated... thankss
<tehm0nk> first "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<effie_jayx> Jack_Sparrow: it'll give me a thing to read... I am lookgin for some other stuff as well
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz > Andeh
<Andeh> Cause every time I start it, the title bars dissapear and it gets really hard to do anything.
<tehm0nk> andeh i know that was happening to me
<Andeh> tehm0nk: Ah, great. How do I fix it?
<tehm0nk> emerald works with ubuntu
<Andeh> I run Xubuntu
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - can you confirm http://www.tuxdistro.com/browse.php?cat=148
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<RequinB4> k
<LimCore_> which distro to use:  use 800 mb on USB key;  will work without any harddrive etc;  gnome or kde;  I can add some software ; I can customize it a bit;  Or perhaps just install some small version of ubuntu there?
<tim167> jgoo, making a DVD with clickable menu's, thàt i don't know how to do in ubuntu ... you ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jgoo> tim167: hrm. Kompozer seems all wysiwyg focussed, I think I will stick with screem, seems the better of the bunch
<rangerguy39> what does " Partitionin: Guided - use entire disk and set up lvm" mean?
<jgoo> tim167: No, but I hope to find out! Making DVD's is quite important, even though this is a development box, I have had to chuck my windows machine now
<tim167> jgoo well for html i need wysiwyg, or it becomes a mess pretty quickly :)
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow, i just meant you said something about not getting the newest version
<zombie_monkey> what is a healthy fifth line of sources.list supposed to look like
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rangerguy39> what does " Partitionin: Guided - use entire disk and set up lvm" mean?
<foo25> Pici: I've got network-manager running again if that's any help
<Pici> tim167: check out Kompozer then.
<jgoo> tim167: some see html code... I see a blonde... a brunette... you look at the code long enough you can render CSS2.0 in your head... ;-)
<Pici> foo25: Okay, and see if you can configure your card in that now.
<RequinB4> jgoo - nice allusion
<tim167> jgoo most of the time i'm happy just with the video playing back, but adding DVD menu's would be nice indeed
<rangerguy39> Pici
<rangerguy39> what does " Partitionin: Guided - use entire disk and set up lvm" mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: ftp://download.tuxfamily.org/gpartedlive/    last one
<jgoo> tim167: I'll be looking at DVD later today, first stock up shopping, but I'll let you know what I find out later
<GHOST> Hi .is anyone know how to hide the content of a winow while it move( ubuntu 7.10)?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow, kk thx much
<foo25> Pici: Normally it'd display the networks it could find, but apparently none exist now, that's what I'm finding strange
<scragar> jgoo: only if it's good CSS, any of this CSS where people put full tags in it will cause trouble
<erUSUL> rangerguy39: the installer will erase and repartition the whole disk to use it for linux. Also it will set up advanced volume management on the disk
<tim167> Pici: yes i was talking about Kompozer :)
<zombie_monkey> after I deleted the "web" entry from "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy web" if fails to parse it. Removing the "web" thing that gets added to the fifth line of sources.list was the only advice I could get about the problem. No bug report about this could be found.
<Pici> tim167: Oh.  I just saw the one line ;)
<GHOST> Hi,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move( ubuntu 7.10)?
<zombie_monkey> it gets added automatically from time to time for no apaprent reason
<herbi1> hi everyone
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. any ideas?
<Pici> zombie_monkey: Can you pastebin your entire sources.list?
<jgoo> nick jgoo_afk
<Pici> !paste | zombie_monkey
<ubotu> zombie_monkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shimfs> anyone who knows where i can get a fresh Realtek 8139 driver. I cant get my wired to work, so now i want to try with a new driver
<zombie_monkey> Pici: whya re you directing me to pastebin?
<GHOST> Shimfs hey try download.com they got some realtek drivers
<Pici> zombie_monkey: Can you pastebin your entire sources.list?
<phenom> Any one with experience with rkhunter have a sec to go over a log?
<Shimfs> GHOST, okay thanks
<zombie_monkey> Pici: sure.
<GHOST> Shimfs good luck n merry xmas!
<Shimfs> GHOST, thanks and you too :)
<nik_>  #ibmthinkpad
<GHOST> Hi,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move( ubuntu 7.10)?
<chemicalvamp> what do i gksudo to open file archiever with permissions??
<zombie_monkey> Pici: but I already disabled all repositories form the GUI and this si the only line left that is not a comment
<foo25> Pici: I've even tried manual settings, but it's not even picking up my wireless network, however I know the network is fine because I'm currently using it on this PC
<scragar> chemicalvamp: gksudo file-roller
<aidy> hi
<B-rabbit> hi
<GHOST> Hi,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move( ubuntu 7.10)?
<Pici> zombie_monkey: If you can re-create the issue, I suggest logging a bug about it.
<aidy> how do enable syntax highlighting for less
<Drixx> for installin an application ... how do u get th source ??
<B-rabbit> aidy, do mean the "less" command in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drixx: Are you talking about a file from our repos?
<erUSUL> aidy: afaik less does not support syntax highlight
<aidy> B-rabbit: yes
<aidy> erUSUL: but fedora and gentoo have a less command that does it
<zombie_monkey> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d20d73fe3
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: i'm installin awm ... i'm to get the source ...
<Quetzalcoatl> Question:  How can I disable the Atheros Restricted Driver from being used?  What do I blacklist?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: wat du u mean by that ?
<RequinB4> GHOST - I'm guessing, but try System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects
<zombie_monkey> Pici: yes, I should submit a bug I guess. but what should I add to the fith line to get atp-get update working now?
<GHOST> Requinb4 ok :)
<B-rabbit> aidy, the only command that support highlight in terminal is the "ls" command...i think
<josh686> what irc client are you all using?
<zombie_monkey> Pici: I get E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Pici> zombie_monkey: add this to the end: main restricted universe multiverse
<aidy> irssi josh686
<RequinB4> josh686 Xchat
<Shimfs> what is the command to copy a file to another location
<Pici> zombie_monkey: The end of that line.
<erUSUL> aidy: dunno when i want to have syntax highlight i use "nano -v"
<josh686> irssi here too
<Jack_Sparrow> Drixx: I was asking if you were trying to get the source for a program that you were installing from our repos... or some outside location.
<B-rabbit> josh686, i am using xchat(not the gome version)
<numpy> hey guys.. got an issue when I run apt now I get this error http://pastebin.com/m47ceaf81 and I am stumpped as to where it is originating..
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, what is the command to copy a file?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: i'm to get the source .... bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk avant-window-navigator
<Andeh> What was your username again?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: how du i du that ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Shimfs: cp
<Shimfs> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: u there ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Drixx: can you LOSE the short hand
<hpitelka> Hey, anybody know how to make GRUB boot gusty 7.10 to a specified runlevel ?
<ZanyX11> can someone help me? i have xubuntu 7.10 installed on my old laptop, worked fine for a few months but now i don't have access to the internet anymore. i use a compaq 1246 and a pcmcia network card.
<zombie_monkey> Pici: thank!
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: what ?/
<ZanyX11> can someone help me? i have xubuntu 7.10 installed on my old laptop, worked fine for a few months but now i don't have access to the internet anymore. i use a compaq 1246 and a pcmcia network card.
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<numpy> ZanyX11: have you done an "lspci " to see if the card is still seen by the OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > Drixx:
<chazco> Hi... how can i create a custom Ubuntu CD? I need to install a pre-built .deb, some stuff from the repos and perfom some manual installs (and kernel modules, not sure how)... any ideas?
<Andeh> Hey, what is the default WM in XFCE?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: what do i do now ??
<hpitelka> Hey, anybody know how to make GRUB boot gusty 7.10 to a specified runlevel ?
<Andeh> When i try to run xfwm4 it tells me something else is already running
<Jack_Sparrow> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> ah
<Andeh> never mind :P
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: its written "get the source " .. n then that location ...
<ZanyX11> numpy: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Drixx: that link is not valid
<Andeh> Who was that guy who was helping me with Compiz?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: so how do i install awm ??
<ZanyX11> numpy: how do i see if it still works?
<pawan> hi
<numpy> ZanyX11: open a terminal
<RequinB4> hello pawan
<phenom> Any one with experience with rkhunter have a sec to go over a log? Or is my invisibility cloak on again? :)
<hpitelka> Hey, anybody know how to make GRUB boot gusty 7.10 to a specified runlevel ?
<numpy> and type "lspcI"
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: plz take a look at this ...http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<ZanyX11> numpy: done
<RequinB4> phenom - i think it's harder to get people to meet the first condition then the second
<came> g
<erUSUL> hpitelka: what runlevel do you want? in debian and ubuntu runlevels do not have the same meaning as on RH or SuSe
<numpy> ZanyX11: look in the list of devices, (this is the PCI connected devices on your pc) and see if the Netwrok card is "seen"
<laughzilla> ok so i am in Kino for trying to capture the dv clip from my camera to my ubuntu box.  i get into my Kino Preferences > IEEE 1394 dialogue box and what do i see?  Teh IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. raw1394 must be loaded, and you must have read/write access to /dev/raw"  ... so i check the card, it's in all right (and it worked last time it was in use in another box). then i ls -la /dev/raw  and i see:  crw-rw---- 1 root disk 17
<laughzilla> 1, 0 2007-12-24 16:19 raw1394  ... should i set it to 744 or something?
<mular> trying to understand linux better - whats the point of sudo dkpg-divert command
<numpy> pastbin laughzilla
<ZanyX11> numpy: yes it is
<hpitelka> erUSUL: I want to be able to customize my runlevels so I can have daemons run/notrun depending on my boot option.
<Jack_Sparrow> Drixx: the link they provide is not valid..  HAve you ever compiled anything?
<Andeh> When I tell emerald to fetch themes online, it does nothing.
<mular> I was trying to use firefox 3.0 beta 2 and that was the command I had to put in.
<magic_ninja> !sound-blaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound-blaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> laughzilla: you may need to be on some special group (the disk group)
<laughzilla> numpy - there's nothing to pastebin, it's just that 1 line.
<numpy> ZanyX11: woot, now issue (type) and ifconfig, and see what is reported there
<phenom> Seems no one on this network has much experience with rkhunter/logs.
 * phenom sighs
<laughzilla> erUSUL - is that in /etc/group ?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: i dnt think so ...
<ZanyX11> numpy: huh? my eth0 is gone!
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: what to do ??
<RequinB4> phenom - there are also different time zones :P
<kbrosnan> mular: ./firefox -P from the folder you installed firefox 3 to
<GHOST_> Andeh uninstall metacity
<mular> oh no no, I got it to work.. but I went by a guide on ubuntugeek
<mular> sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > Drixx
<erUSUL> laughzilla: sudo adduser youruser disk
<mular> said to do that.. and I was curious what the point was
<rodolfo> ppl where can i get the flash plugin for firefox (ubuntu gutsy 32-bit)?
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: how to ?
<laughzilla> erUSUL - thanks i'll try that :)
<Pici> !flashissues | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: It is currently broken
<Learning-Ubuntu> rodolfo, IN the topic
<hpitelka> /QUIT
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Do you have a link on building awm for Drixx
<mular> does it just simply rename the folder?
<chemicalvamp> what do i gksudo for file browser?
<rodolfo> o_O and is there any other flash plugin compatible with firefox or is it just adobe's flash?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: There should be a guide on either the awn site, or in their forums.  I havent used it in a while.
<Jack_Sparrow> chemicalvamp: nautilus
<chrometiger> how can i get my volume control in the system tray ?
<Pici> rodolfo: Theres gnash, but its not a full replacement of flash.
<kbrosnan> rodolfo: gnash the free flash player but it sometimes has problems with the current video flash elements
<sandr-> the volume applet
<numpy> .. got an issue when I run apt now I get this error http://pastebin.com/m47ceaf81 and I am stumpped as to where it is originating..
<mular> in ubuntu when I install a program.. where does it install to.. like windows is generally c:/program files
<laughzilla> erUSUL - that added me to the group and then i restarted Kino, however i still can not see the IEEE 1394 device in Kino > Preferences > IEEE1394 Device.
<rodolfo> how long have you guys waiting for this fix?
<sandr-> chrometiger, click add to panel
<sandr-> then click volume control
<chrometiger> thnx
<Learning-Ubuntu> rodolfo, If you message the bot he will point you to the thread for an immediate fix if needed
<Drixx> Jack_Sparrow: i'll find sumthin else then .. neways thnx dude ...
<laughzilla> won't   this work?   chmod -R 744 /dev/raw1394  ?
<GHOST_> Hello there,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move(ubuntu 7.10)
<chrometiger> sandr: i get a error when trying to do that
<sandr-> hmmm that's bad :) What error?
<erUSUL> laughzilla: maybe you have to load the apropiate modules first??
<RequinB4> I have to interject - I have flash and it works fine, why is that??
<laughzilla> erUSUL - how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: You installed it more than two weeks ago
<erUSUL> laughzilla: « sudo modprobe dv1394 »
<RequinB4> ah, k
<sandr-> i do rightclick on panel, add to panel ; then in the system and hardware section I doublelick on volume control and it pops up
<orionr> Hey guys i need some advice.
<numpy> orionr: don't marry her..!
<laughzilla> n.b. apparently, as my system's default user, i can't chmod -R 744 /dev/raw1394 .  permission denied.
<chrometiger> sandr: panel encouterd prob when trying to load "OAFIID:Gnome_MixerApplet". do you want to delete the applet from your configureation
<GHOST_> Hello there,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move(ubuntu 7.10)
<rodolfo> my friend told me to install automatix...whats this automatix about?
<Pici> !automatix | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: bad bad idea
<laughzilla> erUSUL - when i do that, all i get is the next command line.
<orionr> I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 7.10. I have a ati x1400 video card. Should i use the restricted driver manager and install that driver or should i use the driver off of ati's website
<Pici> rodolfo: It is very bad and can break your system, we highly reccomend against it.
<erUSUL> laughzilla: now try to use kino again
<erUSUL> laughzilla: close it and lounch it again
<Pici> orionr: I suggest the Restricted Drivers Manager, it works great for my x1400.  Plus you wont have any issues if there are kernel updates.
<chazco> Hi... how can I create a deb? Its not from source code, but precompiled binarys in a tgz
<sandr-> !info gnome-volume-manager
<ubotu> gnome-volume-manager: GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.0-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<orionr> Pici: are you running xGl on compiz-fusion?
<sandr-> hmmm don't know if that's the one
<Pici> orionr: I was.
<phaedral> how can I check acpi status? i don't recall if I turned it off in the boot line of the installer when I put 7.1 on this laptop.
<orionr> Pici: what are you running now?
<rodolfo> hm...can someone recommend a link to some codec win32-based...?
<dgjones> !codecs | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<GHOST_> Hello there,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move(ubuntu 7.10)
<orionr> rodolfo: vlc plater
<Pici> orionr: I'm running the alpha version of Ubuntu right now (hardy), its a bit broken right now.
<erUSUL> rodolfo: on medibuntu you can find w32codecs
<chrometiger>  !info gnome-volume-manager
<laughzilla> erUSUL - no dice. (it did not fix it by restarting kino)_
<ubotu> gnome-volume-manager: GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.0-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<Deaftones> http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/articles/Gettin%27+Nutty+Wiith+Jungle+Jewels
<orionr> Pici:  is the best way to run compiz- fusion with this card is with xgl?
<Deaftones> oops
<Deaftones> hey
<Pici> orionr: Yes.
<erUSUL> laughzilla: then i'm out of ideas...
<rodolfo> lol A LOT of infos....thank you guys :)
<laughzilla> erUSUL - maybe however you've helped me with some so i'll try and let u know if anything works :)
<laughzilla> thanks
<sandr-> I can't help you further chrometiger :(
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Avoid automatix at all costs... and tell your friend
<GHOST_> Hello there,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move(ubuntu 7.10)
<francesca> hi
<chazco> Hi... how can I create a deb? Its not from source code, but precompiled binarys in a tgz
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: ok i will. Also i'm gonna try to find out whats this all about
<smacky> why is that jack caz i use automaitix2 which works great for me
<Pici> !wfm | smacky
<ubotu> smacky: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: read the link we showed for an article on how it messes up a system
<laughzilla> erUSUL - the module is apparently called "raw1394" ... so shouldn't i have tried   sudo modprobe raw1394  ??
<DubCubeg> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme > smacky
<GHOST_> lol
<DubCubeg> i am trying to start the punkbuster update prog : pbsetup.run but it doesn't start at all
<GHOST_> Hello there,is anyone know how to hide the content of a window while it move(ubuntu 7.10)
<Pici> GHOST_: Are you using compiz?
<DubCubeg> and when launching in terminal it launches but never starts
<GHOST_> Pici no i got metacity
<erUSUL> laughzilla: i thought that the module was already loaded becouse you have the /dev/raw device
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: any other app that put my system in danger and I should know....?
<DubCubeg> someone has an idea?
<fsanlu> i have a quick question: does disabling APIC have to do with anything related to the network cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: envy is almost as bad
<Pici> GHOST_: Hold on a minuet
<laughzilla> erusul - ok
<orionr> Pici: do you know what driver the restricted manager used for the x1400 ati card?
<GHOST_> Pici no prob :)
<erUSUL> laughzilla: you can run « lsmod | less » to make sure
<white_eagle> anyone knows how to make the window bars translucent? using compiz and emerald
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Stay in the official repos/sources and it will make for a very stable system
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: as fas as i know its just a video driver searcher ...isnt it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: No it is way worse than that
<RequinB4> The most secure system is turned off, power disconnected, in a safe at the bottom of the ocean
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Please read that article for more info
<Pici> GHOST_: I *think* that the gtweakui package will give you options to do that, if not, you may have to hunt in gconf-editor for the setting
<white_eagle> anyone knows how to make the window bars translucent? using compiz and emerald
<Andeh> Where is the startup script in Xubuntu?
<laughzilla> erUSUL - thanks ... that gives me:  ieee1394               96312  3 raw1394,dv1394,ohci1394
<GHOST_> Pici wow ty ok ill try
<laughzilla> erUSUL - it also shows:  ohci1394               36528  1 dv1394
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: If after you read that you have questions about sources/repos and dependencies we will be happy to answer them.  Your friend is in for a rude surprise after one of the regular updates
<LimCore_> can ubutnu fit into 800 mb usb stick at all?
<Dr_willis> LimCore_,  doubtfull.
<underdaw1> im having an issue with hamachi by following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 (i initially tried them through ssh, but now I'm vnc'd into a remote box) - basically it's not installing in /etc... anyone have an idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore_: doubtful, but it would be enough for a persistent mode stick when running livecd
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: he is asking me if there's a way to remove automatix from his machine.
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: the sad but true answer is.. no
<underdaw1> I followed the same instructions successfully on my local ubuntu box, but my remote one isn't working for some reason
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: once its already installed of course
<Dr_willis> underdaw1,  you mean its not making a config file in /etc/ that it should be making?
<rodolfo> lol
<white_eagle> anyone knows how to make the window bars translucent? using compiz and emerald
<underdaw1> yes
<laughzilla> and in kino i still see the "WARNING" that i don't have the kernel for  raw1394 module at /dev/raw1394 loaded or readable or writable.
<Pici> white_eagle: Have you asked in #compiz-fusion ?
<IdleOne> rodolfo: yes by doing a fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: If it was wasy to uninstall we would not be so hard against it
<mular> ok I think I answered my own question with firefox.. but can anyone help me understand the dkpg-divert command? why use that?
<underdaw1> Dr_willis: the instructions work flawlessly on my local box, just not on the remote box
<underdaw1> Dr_willis: isn't that weird?
<Dr_willis> underdaw1,  ive seen other tools/apps taht make a 'example' comfig file somewhere. (like in their docs dir) you have to manually copy over to the right place.
<Dr_willis> underdaw1,  copy the config from the otehr box then perhaps?
<underdaw1> that's a good tree to back up
<underdaw1> hmm
<neumind> who is played medieval total war in wine?
<underdaw1> hmm
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: should i be concerned about viruses for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !appdb | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: no
<underdaw1> copying from a nix box to a nix box isn't the easiest
<underdaw1> hmm
<BRATiK> HELP ME PLEASE!!! I have install audacious, when I start audacious, it crashes with "error while loading shared libraries: libaudclient.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dagon^> BRATiK; google it first :)
<near14> is there any chance to add new resolution values for gnome?
<bastid_raZor> rodolfo:: i've had my box online and turned on for 11 months. not one spyware adaware or virus.
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: The only dangers come when using wine and windows apps... then it isnt a danger to ubuntu os as much as your data and info
<white_eagle> Pici: just tryed none answered
<BRATiK> dagon^ nothing!!
<Pici> white_eagle: patience.
<white_eagle> tried*
<kurt> how can i change ownership , cause i put a sony pro duo stick  into my pc but it says i have no permission to delete files on it
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: thats awesome! XD
<Jack_Sparrow> yes it is
<kurt> how can i change so i can delete or write to that stick please
<fsanlu> anyone out there wanna try to help me get my internet working? i read and tried all the wikidocs on it.. and nothing seems to be working...
<bastid_raZor> kurt sudo chown newowner
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: and one last thing...is there a new ubuntu version on its way?
<underdaw1> Dr_willis: it's in /usr/bin
<underdaw1> but when I try to run it from there it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: every 6 months
<rogdm4> way is ubuntu 7.10 complanes about bios bug?
<dagon^> BRATiK; ok, I'm sorry but I can't help you, Audaicous sux imo :)
<chrometiger> question, i need something fixed,  everytime i loggin to gnome i have no background nor desktop icons i have to hit alt+f2 and run nautilus to get those back, and my trash and vol control applets dont load and wont from add to panel menu
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: are you always here?
<Dr_willis> underdaw1,  binaries normally go in /usr/bin, and config files go in /etc
<underdaw1> ahh
<underdaw1> i see
<Pici> BRATiK: How did you install Audacious?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: More often than I care to admit
<underdaw1> sigh
<Dr_willis> Linux Basics, :)
<BRATiK> Pici: from source
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: But there are many many helpful and knowledgeable people in this room
<kurt> it says i have to put some info after reowner
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: right...so you work individually or are you a part of a team?
<kurt> chown --help
<Pici> BRATiK: Any partiular reason why you didnt use the package in the repository?
<kurt> sorry wrong bar
<underdaw1> :(
<regis_> hello,where can i find the logs of the mount for ntfs3g?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: HArd to explain.. but yes a sort of team
<bastid_raZor> kurt err.. sudo chown newowner file
<rogdm4> may computer manfuctaor dont have bios update so how to fix the error bios bug???
<BRATiK> Pici: in the repository old version
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks...thats all i need to know for now...thank you one more time ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Also note that not every answer is available all the time, we all have our strengths and weakness's
<underdaw1> well for some reason it won't make the config file, I'm not in a good spot heh
<kurt> it says illegal user
<Pici> BRATiK: Theres nothing much I can do to help you if you are having issues with something compiled from source.
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: nobody's perfect, i know
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Welcome to Ubuntu...
<kurt> wait  maybe i know
<LHoT> Hello, is there anyway I can remove the Gnash Plugin? It's horrendously slow, not do mention flat out doesn't work for me.
<crush_groove> rodolfo,  in this room many people have much of the same information yet some excel in other ares such as hardware video stuff app management etc . they all are a piece of a larger puzzle that when formed create a strong Ubuntu support network .. that is my view anyway after several days of watching
<pawan> how to install bin file
<bastid_raZor> LHoT:: sudo apt-get remove gnash-plugin
<LHoT> thanks.
<bastid_raZor> LHoT:: or possibly just gnash
<LHoT> k
<crush_groove> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kurt> still won't work
<Hammer89> Someone told me that I might have MBR issues installing Vista/Ubuntu dual boot... can anyone give me an idea of what might go wrong + a basic work-around?
<light_blue> hello everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Good explanation
<rodolfo> crush_groove, i hope i know as much as you to become a new member of this team...to help and to get helped
<Hammer89> (A link to a good informational site is just as good as an answer)
<LHoT> it also says that i do have flash9 installed, which i dont, unless someone messed with my comp without me knowing, to remove it would be sudo apt-get remove flash non-free
<kurt> guys i am doing something wrong : how to get read and write access to a pro duo stick
<LHoT> Right?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: You are well on your way by helping your friend avoid automatix next time
<bastid_raZor> kurt:: what are the permissions set to now?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: and i will alert averybody on the ubuntu forums..(if they havent already done that)
<crush_groove>  Jack_Sparrow  I see that all the time in here . would you be able to tell me why automatix is such a poor choice ?
<lumpy^> hey guys. i want to install a backup software so ill able to remote backup all the content trough ftp... i see many software that have "client" and "server" .... do i need to install the client on the computer i want to backup the files from and the client install to where i want to make the backup?
<Pici> !automatix | crush_groove read the link
<ubotu> crush_groove read the link: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<underdaw1> what's the console command to search for a file in bash?
<numpy> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> crush_groove: Read the article on the link for automatix.. it tells it like it is..
<underdaw1> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdaw1> !findfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about findfile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<LHoT> Yeah, I've used automatix plenty of times on my other boxes, it's never caused a problem.
<Pici> underdaw1: that was for you.
<herbi1> i have tried and tried to get sound to work on aMSN with no luck..  ive edited the .tcl files  config.xml files and still no luck.. the cam works but no sound from the other end.  the sound works in Preferences tho. snack is loaded.  any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wfm > LHoT
<nickrud> LHoT, the real issues usually come up when you upgrade, have you done in place upgrades on those boxes?
<B-rabbit> herbi1, why don't u use gaim/pidgin? iqts beter than most msn or yahoo client
<chrometiger> question, i need something fixed,  everytime i loggin to gnome i have no background nor desktop icons i have to hit alt+f2 and run nautilus to get those back, and my trash and vol control applets dont load and wont from add to panel menu
<LHoT> atm one of them is not upgraded from 6.06, the others are at 7.04 and 7.10
<saxony> the nonfree flash plugin is buggy.  It works sometimes and other times it partially works(flash animation might produce a picture but no sound)
<herbi1> B-rabbit    is sound provided on those apps?
<LHoT> Automatix was installed before the upgrades on all boxes.
<B-rabbit> herbi1, yer
<nickrud> LHoT, then you (luckily) didn't use one of the broken install options
<kurt> bastid_raZor: only owner can view and modify
<LHoT> I guess so.
<herbi1> ok B-rabbit ill try that
<Jack_Sparrow> LHoT: A perfect example is flash...  It has been pulled because it dosent work for everyone... even though it would work for more people than automatix.. that still is not good enough
<B-rabbit> herbi1, you just have to mess around with the settings at bit...
<kurt> user is kurt, group is root
<B-rabbit> kurt, ???
<smacky> so what do we use if automatix is so bad
<smacky> google
<LHoT> JS: on the topic of flash, in apt, is it "flash non-free"
<kurt> B-rabbit: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: You dont need those scripts to install things
<nickrud> smacky, apt-get
<LjL> smacky: despair and cry.
<nickrud> rflol
<LHoT> or "flash-plugin non-free"
<kurt> how can i modify my pro duo stick, is this really that hard
<Chemicalvamp> ok so ive got an issue with booting a live cd (on a harddrive partition) ive got grub loading the vmlinuz and initrd.. but it goes through and scns the computer. but does not load anything.. any ideas?
<B-rabbit> kurt, nothing :)
<smacky> sudo apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash > LHoT
<RequinB4> can someone explain what the slashdot effect is?  Burn me for being a noob if you want
<barfoo365> Hi all, ive just put a netgear wg511v2 pcmcia wirelesscard in my laptop, ubuntu picks it up as PCI225 in device manager but doesnt allow me to use it to connect wirelessly
<Pici> !software > smacky (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<barfoo365> anyone any ideas?
<uniqoder> when a bunch of slashdot readers go to a site and crash it
<kurt> could someone explain to me how to modify  a simple pro duo stick please
<RequinB4> So just a bunch of traffic kills a site, k
<uniqoder> not on purposeit crashes due to the sudden onslaught of users
<Dr_willis> kurt,  modify a USB Thumb drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt: first off, what is the format of the partition on that stick?
<uniqoder> y
<saxony> RequinB4: yeah, it inundates your web server
<RequinB4> kk thx
<LHoT> oh, hey. Will compiz work? I have a Radeon 200m.
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Did you get that gparted cd to boot?
<san|> soundray: still here
<crush_groove> sheesh
<LHoT> I'm on my doughnut box (go laptops) atm
<crush_groove>  got it
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - slow conneciton, just finished haven't burned it yet
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kurt> it's a memorystick pro duo for psp
<amerioz> hey all
<nickrud> LHoT, after you get a working fglrx, if you install xserver-xgl, yes
<kurt> so it's probably fat
<LHoT> kurt, how do you want to mod it?
<nickrud> LHoT, but you won't have suspend
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt    sudo fdisk -l to find out
<kurt> i just want to put some other files on it
<saxony> LHoT: check out envy for compiz
<amerioz> I've connected my external HDD but I got an error says that "cannot Mount VOlume"
<kurt> and delete some
<Pici> !envy | LHoT saxony
<ubotu> LHoT saxony: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Dr_willis> kurt,  you just plug it in a reader and mount the thing.. then access it as you would any other device.
<Jack_Sparrow> saxony: What...?  no no
<saxony> oh ok
<Chemicalvamp> whats the file browser? natilus?
<nickrud> Chemicalvamp, yes
<Pici> Chemicalvamp: In Gnome, yes.
<kurt> it's fat32
<saxony> Sorry for recommending that then :)
<Chemicalvamp> isnt that spelled wrong?
<ShadowCall> i did a new install of ubuntu, i had sound but with a high pitched noise over it. I ran some updates to fix this but now ubuntu doesnt recognise my soundcard and says 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.' when i double click the volume option
<nickrud> Chemicalvamp, yes, but we figured you knew that :)
<amerioz> I've connected my external HDD but I got an error says that "cannot Mount VOlume"... any help?
<kurt> i can't delete the files on it
<kurt> i have no permission
<Dan_> Someone with a moment
<smacky> hey mr sparrow where can i get drivers for my new laptop i google it but no answer to find the driver for these new chip sets that are out
<Chemicalvamp> !paste>Chemicalvamp
<foo25amc> Anyone know of a way to reset all network settings/drivers back to factory settings as such? My wireless network randomly stopped working, and I can't get it working again =/
<Dr_willis> kurt,  Now you are getting to the real question then. ;)   if you just want to add/delet things this time. You can use the root user to access the device.
<Dr_willis> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky: Since you have not told people what kind of laptop and drivers for which device.. I have no idea
<tehm0nk> shit forgot that dudes name i was helping him with his Xubuntu + compiz
<tehm0nk> mornin Dr_willis
<amerioz> I've connected my external HDD but I got an error says that "cannot Mount VOlume"... any help?
<Pici> !language | tehm0nk
<kurt> that is just the question , how ??
<ubotu> tehm0nk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tehm0nk> Oops
<tehm0nk> :-x
<Dan_> trying to install WICD, installer says it conflicts with netword-manager, and that network-manager is installed. I go to add/remove, and network-managers is infact, not installed.
<kurt> how to access my pro duo stick as root
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt: gksuod nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo
<carlos> hola
<smacky> hp pavaillion 6x2000
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | carlo
<ubotu> carlo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nickrud> amerioz, in a terminal , run tail -f /var/log/syslog (it will spit out the kernel messages about what's going on) then plug the device back in, you might get a decent clue
<foo25amc> Pici: I honestly have tried everything I can think of, I even wiped ndiswrapper and reinstalled that with the new driver, and still nothing, reckon I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<phenom> One mo again,
<Dan_> anyone?
<phenom> Any one with experience with rkhunter have a sec to go over a log? Or is my invisibility cloak on again? :)
<Pici> foo25amc: If thats not that much of an issue.
<nickrud> Dan_, sudo apt-get remove networkmanager , then redo the wicd install
<Pici> Dan_: Don't use add/remove, that doesnt show system packages.
<m3gach33zy> hey guys.... I have a motorola Q sprint cell phone and i want to be able to load the pics and vids i have onto my laptop via cable... ubuntu doesnt recognize my phone and I didnt see any linux installers for my phone... any ideas?
<foo25amc> Pici: I would have done it, only sitting through hours of updates is the part I don't like, plus I have customized everything so much =P
<Dan_> do sudo apt-get remove networkmanager in the terminal?
<uniqoder> it probably will show up as a usb drive
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: we see you.. just no takers...
<Pici> foo25amc: Do you have any specific security on your wifi network?
<nickrud> Dan yes, or you can use synaptic to remove it
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: have you tried mounting it as a usb hard drive?
<Chemicalvamp> Is there a way to view all the drives on your computer the same way as grub sees them? cuz hd0,0 is my flash drive.. and hd0,3 is hda4.... >.<
<amerioz> nickrud : from where I can remove it safely? because no icon for that in the taskbar
<phenom> Figured I'd give it one more shot, before I get busy today.
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: i cant do anything with it... when i plug my phone it it just charges nothing else occurs
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: np
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: find the device under /dev and mount it manually
<foo25amc> Pici: A WEP key, however I can't see this affecting it, because just this morning I was surfing the web without any problem, now I can't detect any networks whatsoever
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: thanks i'll give that a try gotta get the cable
<verb> hola amigos
<verb> :D
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: it should be under /dev/usb*
<nickrud> amerioz, do  mount   in a terminal   ;  if it's not there you can unplug safely.  If it is,   do sudo unmount <device> , then you can remove it safely
<tehm0nk> whats the shortcut to get to the end task think?
<tehm0nk> or kill task i should say
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > verb
<m3gach33zy> thanks
<Pici> foo25amc: What if you do `iwlist ethX scanning`  where ethX is your wifi adapter
<ader10> Does anybody here use gfire?
<Pici> foo25amc: Does it see anything?
<amerioz> nickrud: unmount command not found
<nickrud> amerioz, sorry typo:  umount
<Chemicalvamp> does anybody know how to look up all your computers bus ids?
<nickrud> Chemicalvamp, lspci
<wonko2> morning folks
<foo25amc> Pici: No scan results
<ader10> Well, I've made a gfire .deb for amd64 and would like to contribute it... If anybody knows what to do please tell me.
<butcherbird> !devel | ader10
<wonko2> anyone here have any experience getting the aticonfig tool to actually be useful?
<Pici> !newpackage | ader10
<Chemicalvamp> nickrud what i had in mind was something to tell me what hda1, hda2... sda2 are listed as
<Chemicalvamp> for grub
<Pici> foo25amc: Any errors?
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ader10: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<theBishop> hi, my broadcom wireless card won't connect to a WPA network on Gutsy
<nickrud> ader10, you could submit it to getdeb.net
<amerioz> nickrud : reconnected it now my machine doesnt recognize it :S
<grunthus> Chemicalvamp: (hd0,0) etc
<zylmak> anyone know ho to setup webmin so perl script work?
<Pici> !webmin | zylmak
<ubotu> zylmak: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<nickrud> amerioz, did anything come up in the syslog tail?
<foo25amc> Pici: None, it just displayed that message instantly, this is really confusing =S
<RequinB4> Ok Jack_Sparrow i've got the CD in
<amerioz> nickrud: nah
<ader10> Thanks guys, I'll submit it to getdeb since the ubuntu repos are never updated.
<Chemicalvamp> grunthus yeah that would be first harddrive first partition... but my flash drive is 0,0 and my harddrive hould be
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: power up
<zylmak> ubotu is there an equivalent to webmin?
<Pici> ader10: Quick question, how did you make the package?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow: ha ha.  I'm at the boot options screen
<Pici> zylmak: Ubotu is a bot.
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Glad to hear your system works...
<zylmak> oh ok
<ader10> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Pici> foo25amc: What mode does it say that the adapter is in when you use iwconfig?
<amerioz> nickrud: sorry yeah , new device added
<nickrud> Chemicalvamp, ah,   sudo fdisk -l  will tell you the partitions, but you have to translate:   a = 0 , 1=0  so sdd7 = 3,6
<ader10> I'd assume that's the accepted way
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Now you can breath a bit easier...
<foo25amc> Pici: Managed
<Pici> ader10: just making sure that it wasn't a checkinstall.
<ader10> ok
<RequinB4> RequinB4:  Well, yes and no.  I'd still prefer to boot a OS
<nickrud> amerio, k, does it give a device identifier, like /dev/sdb or such?
<grunthus> Chemicalvamp: think that sdXX would be (hd1, ??
<RequinB4> I can boot off any partition from here and run a bunch of Gparted stuff
<kurt> since i use kubuntu that will be another command right
<grunthus> Chemicalvamp: prob. not a good idea to get wrong. Check man grub
<Pici> foo25amc: If you set the ssid manually `sudo iwconfig ethX essid "yourssid"`  does it associate?
<kurt> like something with konqueror
<amerioz> nickrud: Nop
<nickrud> amerioz, could you put the stuff that came when you plugged it in on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: 7.10 live not booting does not cause me concern...  feisty worked on more computers...   do you still have that other livecd around...
<m3gach33zy> I plugged my phone in and under the device manager it shows motorola is plugged in but everything is unknown about it what should i do?
<Chemicalvamp> grunthus my usb key is hd0,0 and hd0,3 is hda4
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow yes i have 7.10
<amerioz> nickrud: hold on
<nickrud> amerioz, if you're not sure where it started, please redo the experiment, to be sure you get it all
<foo25amc> Pici: It doesn't appear to do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: I have the alternate 7.10 for doing my installs....  live didnt work as often as I would have liked.
<intelikey> who knows the command to power down an hdd ?
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: can you tell me how to mount my phone exactly? i'm not sure what you ment by that
<amerioz> nickrud: done i pasted it
<nickrud> amerioz, could you tell me the link :)
<Pici> foo25amc: I'm not sure what to suggest at this point,.
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - heh, at this point i just want an OS
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: You can use gparted live that you have to verify your partitions are still intact on the problem box of yours
<RequinB4> well that sucks
<amerioz> nickrud: ops I closed it lol
<RequinB4> booting Gparted gives me the same moniter error
<amerioz> nickrud: let me do it again
<amerioz> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49484/
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: There are several option you can use at start or install...  after hitting F6t
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: lose the t
<nickrud> amerioz, do  ls /media/sdb1
<amerioz> nickrud: no such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Did you check for lose connections and / or reseat the card.. make sure system is unplugged not just turned off
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, i looked at that...  I'm not sure what is the problem though, every OS i've loaded on here says the same error - "Out of range, set moniter to 1280x1024"
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - haven't touched hardware yet
<nickrud> amerioz, hm, the kernel said it found it, do ls /dev/sd* , do you see sdb1 in there?
<RequinB4> Cept to change the moniter Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Sounds like it is time to get out the screwdriver
<foo25amc> Pici: Odd, I tried manual settings via Network Manager there, and it's showing the signal strength now as zero and telling me "Wireless network connection to 'linksys' (0%)"
<RequinB4> Great
<amerioz> nickrud: yeah I see sdb1
<RequinB4> Anyway thanks for your help Jack_Sparrow.  Worst comes to worst i have another, depricated video card
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: remember, unplug, and give it a minute
<m3gach33zy> Can someone tell me how to make my phone install onto my computer?  I'm trying to take pics and vids off teh phone via usb cable anyone help?
<nickrud> amerioz, ok, now  mount  ,   do you see   /dev/sdb1   in there
<Chemicalvamp> so if i install gutsy on a harddrive and move it into another laptop what are the odds it will work?
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Wish it was better news
<amerioz> nickrud: how do I mount ?
<nickrud> amerioz, if you just type mount in a terminal, it will list all the mounted devices
<foo25amc> Pici: Sorry about that, the internet stopping working after trying manual settings =S
<Pici> foo25amc: Heh.
<foo25amc> Pici: Looks like a reinstallation
<Pici> foo25amc: Sorry :(
<foo25amc> Pici: At least it's not as bad as Windows... I've reinstalled it roughly 20-30 times in the last year =/
<amerioz> nickrud: cannot see sdb1
<nickrud> Chemicalvamp, perty darn good, you may need to run dpkg dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg in recovery mode to get X but that's about it
<Pici> foo25amc: Thats just insane.
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - I'm less versed in hardware, but i'll check for loose connections later -.-  I'm just lucky I have my laptop.  Thanks for helping me figure out what WASN'T going wrong >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: We do our best at hardware issues too..
<nickrud> amerioz, ok, then   type    sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -text3 /mnt     , then    ls /mnt  , see if you see your files
<nickrud> amerioz, erm, what kind of partition is your external, it might not be ext3
<foo25amc> Pici: Exactly... It constantly seems to corrupt itself somehow, I've been using Windows for the last 10 years, but I can't keep it working on this laptop no matter what. Thanks for the help anyway, I guess I'll begin with the reinstallation. Do you reckon it'd be easier to install 7.04 and download 7.10 while I wait and upgrade using the 7.10 disk I burn?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - well, would you say it would be a connection problem or a video card problem?  I'd assume it isn't the moniter because i've changed it to no avail
<amerioz> nickrud : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Pici> foo25amc: Its up to you. Its always better to do a fresh installation than to upgrade though.
<nickrud> amerioz, yeah, it's probably ntfs , right?
<amerioz> nickrud: yeah ntfs
<nickrud> amerioz, ok, then   type    sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -tntfs /mnt     , then    ls /mnt  , see if you see your files
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Since you have a spare card. no matter how lame.. and you have switched monitors.. you should try that...
<amerioz> nickrud: got 2 choices
<Chemicalvamp> nickrud you should say that again and separate the differnt commands so i dont mess up
<nickrud> amerioz, choices?
<Dan_> ok, install worked, network is seen, but it won't connect
<tehm0nk> does photoshop work in ubuntu?
<foo25amc> Pici: I'm going to do a fresh installation, just wondering would it be quicker to install all the updates via Update Manager and upgrade using it, or download a copy of 7.10 for the upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Reseating the card can do wonders....   make sure power is off, pull the card wipe the edge with non-static cloth and reinsert
<Pici> foo25amc: Quicker to just download 7.10
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: do you know what usb port # you plugged your device into?
<nickrud> Chemicalvamp, typing too fast , sorry:   sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<amerioz> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49485/
<Chemicalvamp> all one command?
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, but what i don't understand is why it should have stopped working now.  My comp screwdrivers are not with me atm, so i'm stuck conjecturing...  Thanks very much, i'll fiddle with it.
<foo25amc> Pici: Ok, thanks very much for all your help, greatly appriciated, hopefully I'll cya around ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Also check cooling fans while you are in there...  I have seen inch thick dust and even dead mice in computers..
<RequinB4> Ouch
<Dan_> is there still a conflict with the WMP53G wireless cards?
<nickrud> amerioz, ok,   check to be sure it's not mounted   ( mount  in a terminal ) then reboot to windows, plug it in, let windows fix it. Sorry, but I don't trust linux ntfs tools that much
<amerioz> nickrud : dont have windows :)
<nickrud> amerioz, windows should clear up any issues with the partition , then you can use it again in linux
<nickrud> amerioz, hm. I am really reluctant to walk you through fixing an ntfs partition, I have little to no experience there and fear I could destroy your data thru ignorance
<Dan_> and another question is, when I am not using onboard video, ubuntu won't even load
<mular> hey I use a magnavox 19in hdtv as a monitor.. everytime I log into ubuntu it is off center and I have to go into menu to auto pic setup.. anyway to get ubuntu to always use the right settings or something?
<amerioz> nickrud: let me restart maybe it will work
<nickrud> amerioz, I would suggest asking for help, saying something about unable to mount ntfs partition because it's in use, and use that pastbin link in the post
<m3gach33zy> anyone help with a motorola q sprint cell phone?  I need to take pics and vids off the phone via usb cable and ubuntu wont open it up any help?
<Dan_> so, when switching between windows and ubuntu, I have to physically switch where my monitor is plugged in
<regis_> hello,where can i find the logs of the mount for ntfs3g?
<nickrud> Dan_, if you don't use the onboard at all, try disabling it in bios
<Dan_> nichrud, if I do that, Ubuntu freezes on startup
<KindOne> I have Xubuntu 7.10, I'm new to linux, When i click Applications > Accesories > Terminal, The computer restarts, Can someone help me with this?
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: no i'm not sure sorry
<\`slushpuppy`\> everyone put o{| at start of yuor name and join #o{| !!
<Dr_willis>  KindOne  thats.... weird...
<\`slushpuppy`\> sorry
<Rabiddog> wow I locked up with a load of 22.03 on my system
<\`slushpuppy`\> on xchat screwed up
<Pici> !offtopic | \`slushpuppy`\
<ubotu> \`slushpuppy`\: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dan_> it's a radeon 9250, and I saw there were problems with it before for other people, but everyone got it to work. I'm not having the same luck
<KindOne> I know....
<Rabiddog> had to use the power button, since kill -9 wouldn't work
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: do a tail on your syslog and plug in the phone
<Dr_willis> KindOne,  try alt-f2 and run 'xterm'   Im wondering if your system dont have some serious issues.
<amerio> nickrud: now I can see it but its unmounted
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: you should see a log entry that says usb device plugged in or something like that
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: not sure how to do a tail
<nickrud> amerio, where do you see it?
<amerio> nickrud: in the computer window
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: what dist are you running?
<KindOne> ok, i got a program open "jj@jj-desktop:~"
<amerio> nickrud: & places
<m3gach33zy> 7.10
<m3gach33zy> gusty
<nickrud> Dan_, hm, try lspci | grep -i vga  and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , also /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: sorry i'm new to ubuntu and linux :(
<nickrud> amerio, when you click it, does it mount?
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: i see :)
<amerio> nickrud: nop , unable 2 mount
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: do you know how to open a terminal?
<regis_> how do i remove a package with its dependencies?
<nickrud> amerio, same problem then, I'm sure. try that mount command again in a terminal
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: yep
<Dan_> nickrud: you got anything for the wireless malfunction too?
<KindOne> Dr_willis, what do you think is wrong with my terminal ?
<amerio> nickrud: how would windows fix it?
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: open a terminal and type tail -f /etc/log/syslog
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder:
<m3gach33zy> tail: cannot open `/etc/log/syslog' for reading: No such file or directory
<m3gach33zy> tail: no files remaining
<nickrud> Dan_, heh. I can't believe I'm doing hardware here, and wireless is sooo far over my head. I used the restricted driver for my bcm43xx and it worked, and I gave thanks to the ubuntu gods :)
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: okay got a big nice list of wow here lol
<Dr_willis> KindOne,  if you can get an xterm going you could try typing in 'gnome-terminal' and see if it still crashes
<KindOne> ok
<nickrud> amerio, I don't know, I was serious about not knowing much about ntfs
<Dan_> nickrud: but it's not like it's not "working". It see's my networks, it just won't connect.
<amerio> nickrud: as soon as its connected 2 windows then reconnect it to linux it will work?
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: good plug in the phone
<nickrud> Dan_, same thing on the software end.
<nickrud> amerio, I'd follow the instructions the mount command gave
<nickrud> amerio, I'm a slave to documentation, I figure the software writers normally know what they are doing
<Steve2> hello
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: sorry lost connection
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: the command i last typed in gave me a big list of dates times and stuff that has happened
<theBishop> hi, my broadcom wireless card won't connect to a WPA network on Gutsy
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: i found a tutorial for you: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html
<Steve2> Can anyone help me setup a samba server?
<Dan_> theBishop: is it a WMP53G Linksys card?
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: thanks a ton :)
<theBishop> Dan_, no, BCM4318
<Steve2> Can anyone help me setup a samba server?
<_delirium> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from the Internet, i.e. with a boot floppy and then download process?
<intelikey> random fact:152 all (E)IDE drives still have only a 16-bit connection over the ribbon cable from the interface card.
<Steve2> Can anyone help me setup a samba server?
<crush_groove> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Steve2> !repeat
<Steve2> Can anyone help me setup a samba server?
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<crush_groove> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> Steve2: you really need to read up a bit on that first you know
<bulmer> _delirium-> one can install from via network, using pxe, but thats broadcasting arp and stuff, you dont do arp in the internet
<slugone> whenever i ut a dvd in my drive...it gets mounted but then when i try to play a dvd i get an error message
<slugone> put*
<_delirium> bulmer: yeah, I know about PXE I wanted more a bootstrap floppy and then download and install from the web - I have done this with FreeBSD in the past and was hoping Ubuntu would have a similar option?
<laughzilla> erUSUL - i got it (i think) ... b/c i have only 2 pci slots in my box, i had to remove my sound card to insert the IEEE card. anyway i've managed to capture the video and save it as a .SMIL file via kino ...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server Steve2 start here
<h00s> hi. how to clone 2 identical systems with 2 identical hard drives (ubuntu server 7.10)? i done dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc. it works with both hard drives on system1. when i put one of the hard drives to system2, network does not work. should i delete /proc, or /sys on system2 or something like that?
<Steve2> thx
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: np
<amerio> nickrud: its working now =)
<laughzilla> erUSUL - btw i got kino "working" (afaik) by doing:   sudo chmod -R 766 /dev/raw1394 and then restarting kino.
<nickrud> amerio, what did you do?
<amerio> nickrud: noth , just unplugged it and tried the other usb slot ..
<nickrud> amerio, lol, i would have never thought of that
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: lol i cant become the root user.... authentication failed
<nickrud> amerio, but I will remember it :)
<laughzilla> so now i'll reboot my box with my sound card in it and see if the sound and video captured ok. then i need to export it to something like .mpg or something i can stick on the web for someone to grab/view easily.
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: use your root password
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: is this your pc?
<amerio> nickrud: my webcam only works in 1 usb slot and doesnt work on others , my pc is a weirdo :)
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: yeah and i'm typing in the password i use for this comp everyday
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: did you install ubuntu or is it the live cd?
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: installed by me
<bazhang> uniqoder: you know ubuntu doesn't use the root, right?
<amerio> nickrud: btw thanx for trying mate :)
<NelsonUWP> is there an ebay template thing for linux?
<nickrud> amerio, np, I learn something every time I log on here
<uniqoder> bazhang: ? doesn't use root?
<Drule>  * Merry Christmas * 
<bazhang> sudo uniqoder
<boris> hi
<boris> my fathers comp sometimes keeps playing login sounds
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: do a sudo su instead of a su
<uniqoder> bazhang: thx for that
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: there we go let me in now
<bazhang> uniqoder: no worries--just sudo will do it
<kurt> did someone try lxdoom
<kurt> or knows where i have to put the wad files
<kurt> cause i don't know where it's installed or how to get it to work
<kurt> i bought original doom so i can use the wad, just want to know how
<NelsonUWP> is there a good web design program for linux, like dreamweaver?
<boris>  my fathers laptop sometimes keeps playing login sounds, i believe it is a bug ?
<nickrud> kurt, try looking in /usr/share/doc/lxdoom , there should be some info there
<Andeh> Hi. I have a laptop with XP and Ubuntu installed. I plan to give this laptop to my friend tomorrow as a christmas present. I need to make a backup of the entire hard disk, everything, and then format it and install Windows XP and some stuff for him. What would be the best way to back it up, the command "dd"?
<Gorion|Laptop> install ubuntu ;)
<Andeh> Meh
<Andeh> I tried debating with him on that
<nickrud> !backup | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Andeh> Which of those would you reccomend for multiple partitions?
<MihaiG> my buddy decided to install ubuntu, but he fucked up his windows partition, what can he do?
<boris>  my fathers comp sometimes keeps playing login sounds
<Pici> !language | MihaiG
<ubotu> MihaiG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> language MihaiG
<jftsang> Hi, How do I compile C++ code on Ubuntu 7.10?
<kikdadog> hi all
<jftsang> (Requesting a "from-basics" tutorial)
<webairaaron> how do i connect my IRC client to another server say irc.me.com
<MihaiG> sorry, he messed up his partition, what can he do?
<Pici> !compile | jftsang
<ubotu> jftsang: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Andeh> MihaiG: He can learn from his mistakes, or hope he didn't format it.
<webairaaron> u need gcc or build essential
<bulmer> webairaaron-> /server irc.yourserver.net
<kikdadog> tcouyld someone give me a hand with a small problem i have
<white_eagle> ..
<white_eagle> do tell
<MihaiG> Andeh: if he didnt format what canh e do?
<olli> go ahea kikdadog
<kikdadog> when i hit an exe file, my clan av would turn on
<uniqoder> !LS
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jftsang> thanks. And how do I enable component called 'universe'?
<webairaaron> sudo apt-get install build essential
<kikdadog> so i uninstalled clam
<rgnr> any1 heard of torrentflux?
<Andeh> MihaiG: Umm...
<kikdadog> :0
<webairaaron> build-essential
<boris>  my fathers comp sometimes keeps playing login sounds
<Andeh> MihaiG: I'm not very good at this, sorry, ask someone else D:
<webairaaron> u need to edit the sources.list file
<webairaaron> cd /etc/apt/ nano sources.list
<Pici> !sources | jftsang
<ubotu> jftsang: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<forsaken> is ubuntu's fast version of init still being actively developed? (and considered for integration?)
<nickrud> jftsang, system->admin->software sources, select the first 4 items
<webairaaron> then uncomment the lines that say # in reference to the univ. repo's
<MihaiG> k tahnks andeh
<Andeh> If I use the command "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/hda1.bin" to backup an entire hard disk, will the MBR come with it, or will I need to copy it seperately?
<jftsang> thanks al
<uniqoder> lol@Pici
<Pici> uniqoder: hm?
<noogen> MihaiG: did it use to be one windows partition?
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: sorry to bother again but i'm sorta stuck at this part in the tutorial...  where i'm typing in dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device" nothing happens
<uniqoder> Pici: ur answers are short and sweet
<intelikey> ooops i think i shouldn't have issued    hdparm -Y /dev/hdc  ... </blinks>
<lolek_> fhereg
<lolek_> egerg
<lolek_> erg
<webairaaron> u have no SCSI devices
<lolek_> eg
<nickrud> forsaken, upstart? It's in use on gutsy
<lolek_> e
<lolek_> ge
<Pici> lolek_: stop
<lolek_> ge
<lolek_> ge
<lolek_> ge
<noogen> MihaiG: it's easy if it is, just recreate the windows partition but don't format it after you fdsk it
<cruox> How do I add my regular user to the vboxusers group?
<kikdadog> now when i hit the file it states io urbanterroer.exe cannot be opened
<webairaaron> maybe IDE
<forsaken> nickrud, awesome!
<Andeh> lolek is weird...
<noogen> darn he quit already woopse
<nickrud> forsaken, you can see it's config in /etc/event.d
<bulmer> cruox-> use -G option to adduser or edit the /etc/passwd file
<kikdadog> what do i open the exe file with???
<intelikey> cruox man groupadd   or man useradd   there's also a gui way. as well as editing dirrectly the groups file.
<rgnr> any1 heard of torrentflux?
<Pici> kikdadog: You'll need to use Wine, exe files are for Windows.
<Pici> !wine| kikdadog
<ubotu> kikdadog: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> cruox, easiest is sudo adduser <usr> <group>
<intelikey> bulmer not passwd.  groups
<bazhang> rgnr: no? what is it? is it part of ubuntu?
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<foo25> Pici: 70% reinstalled =P
<butcherbird> kikdadog: a .exe file is typically an widows file. you can try to run this with wine but usually youre better off looking for a linux equivalent of the app
<kikdadog> no wine its a native game
<bulmer> intelikey-> you are right..am half awake
<h00s> how to clone 2 identical systems with 2 identical hard drives (ubuntu server 7.10)? i done dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc. it works with both hard drives on system1. when i put one of the hard drives to system2, network does not work. should i delete /proc, or /sys on system2 or something like that?
<Pici> kikdadog: But exe files are *not* for linux, they are for Windows only.
<Andeh> Question: if I backup my laptop's hard disk to an external USB hard disk using "dd if=/dev/hda of=laptop.bin", that will backup all partitions, the mbr, etc, and I will be able to restore it using "dd if=laptop.bin of=/dev/hda", right?
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: did you plugin the phone?
<m3gach33zy> Yeah
<kikdadog> ok then maybe change the file name
<m3gach33zy> at the lsusb command it showed motorola pcs
<butcherbird> Andeh: yeah you might pipe that to gzip or something to compress it on usb drive
<m3gach33zy> and i have the directory on the desktop now
<bulmer> Andeh-> you can try a small partition or large enuff directory to try it out..and see the result
<Andeh> Hmm.
<intelikey> h00s heh. no.   you should correct /etc/modules  or /etc/modprobe.d/*  to load the correct module for your hardware.
<m3gach33zy> the step afterwards doesnt work
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: ok good copy/paste the line in here
<kikdadog> anybody play urban terror in here
<m3gach33zy> dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device"
<m3gach33zy> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 22b8:7001 Motorola PCS
<Andeh> another question, once having sucessfully backed up an entire hard drive into a file, how can I read its contents without filling a real hard disk with the files contents?
<Andeh> *using dd
<bazhang> kikdadog: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00s> intelikey: not really if the computers are totally identical, which they are. same motherboards, same hardware
<kikdadog> thanks
<Pici> Andeh: You should be able to using `mount -o loop=/path/to/file -t filesystemtype /moun/point, just like you would an ISO
<erisco> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erisco> is the bot down??
<Andeh> Pici: Ah, cool. But what if the file has several partitions?
<Pici> erisco: no?
<nickrud> erisco, it just answered, and fast for once :)
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 22b8:7001 Motorola PCS
<Pici> Andeh: Then... I dont know.
<umer> hey everyone, ive got a question, im running ubuntu gutsy, and i have just plugged in my bluetooth usb adapter, and am trying to connect it with my phone. I was able to connect the two, and transfer a single file from my phone to my laptop, however i am trying to browse the phone, so i can easily copy paste all of the files i want from the phone onto my laptop, i cant seem to figure out how to do this, ive been reading some howto thr
<DARKGuy> Hey, could anybody please tell me some guidelines for passing files to my NTFS partition safely without running the risk of corrupting it?
<chazco> Hi... I accidentally overwrote a file... any way to get it back? Its a .c from v4l-dvb
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: type this: cd /mnt;mkdir motorola;mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/motorola
<Pici> chazco: nope.
<umer> but when i go "obex:///" in nautilus, it displays my phone, but when i try to open the phone
<chazco> Ah :( Took ages to get it right (it makes my IR remote work)
<umer> it says "couldnt display "obiex://xx:xx:blah" and "check if service is available
<umer> can someone help me with this please? it would be greatly appreciated
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: okay typed it in and now it says /mnt#
<Andeh> Does anyone know how I can read the contents of a file made by backing up an entire hard disk with several partitions using DD?
<bulmer> chazco-> you are writing a program to make use of the infra red signal your receiver recieves?
<fabio_> developers portugueses where is the channel??
<chazco> bulmer - My remote already worked to some extent using the v4l-dvb drivers if i built them, but some keys didnt... I'd changed them to F1/12 or KEY_ENTER type values to make them all work
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: cd motorola;ls
<chazco> But there are something like 48 key-codes to check if I do it again :D
<nickrud> !backup | chazco  :)
<ubotu> chazco  :): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pici> !pt | fabio_
<ubotu> fabio_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bulmer> chazco-> are you open sourcing it? i was looking around for a program that has the capability on a camera with IIR, for handicap people to use it as mouse
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: Completed DLs  $RECYCLE.BIN  Save me
<m3gach33zy> New DLs        RECYCLER      System Volume Information
<m3gach33zy> root@m3gach33zy-laptop:/mnt/motorola#
<chazco> nickrud - ?
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: thats your phone
<dagon^> chazco; I'm planning to program something againts my Happuage WinTV remote control, do you know where I can get some info about infrared signals?
<chazco> bulmer - its not my code, its just dvb-v4l with some twaks
<nickrud> chazco, for next time, and sbackup is easy and painless
<chazco> I didnt have chance to backup :D Got older copies though
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: you are listing the files on your phone now
<KindOne> How do i install "jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin" (Java Runtime Envirment)  and "firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2" (FireFox 3 Beta)   ???
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: those are files on my data hard drive on my laptop
<chazco> dagon^ - I'm using a Nova-T remote... by making it work like a keyboard you can use gnome-keybindings to do most of the work
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: is that hd a usb?
<dagon^> chazco; sweet, do you happen to have an url?
<Andeh> If I backup a hard disk with several partitions using dd, how do I read its contents without restoring the backup?
<dagon^> chazco; need a guide or something
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: the stuff listed in green is on a HD
<nickrud> KindOne, for java,  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin , for the firefox tar xf  <firefoxtar> , cd firefox && ./firefox
<KindOne> ok
<chazco> dagon^ - I followed the bit under "The Linux TV Drivers", try that :) http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_install_DVB_device_drivers
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: so you need to figure out what device your phone is on and change the mount command to include that device
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: its very hard to figure this out in an irc channel
<chazco> If its a USB Nova-T then that'll get most of the remote working immediatly
<dagon^> chazco; thx :) merry christmas to you! =)
<chazco> heh, thanks :)
<trnt94> hi
<bulmer> Andeh-> umm can you not improvise a little bit? ie, backup only one partition at a time?
<bazhang> hi trnt94
<chazco> dagon^ - I'll try to send you a diff if i get chance - it makes the OK button act as an enter key and so on
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: yeah lol... sorry don't worry about it lol I'll just try to get it installed on xp machine
<Pici> Andeh: Check out the mount manpage, starting with the heading titled "THE LOOP DEVICE"
<dagon^> chazco; very sweet :=
<Pici> Andeh: Its too much information for me to relay here.
<mars> hello
<Andeh> bulmer: Sure. So there's no way to read a file with several partitions in it?
<chazco> That makes it possible to work the entire PC with the remote :)
<bulmer> Andeh->come on, we gave you ideas, just do it..like Nike  hehhe
<Eyemean> hi is there a good antivirus i can use to scan files before i transfer them to my windows parition pls?
<Pici> Andeh: See my response, its definitly possible.
<Andeh> ah okay
<BRATiK> which program i can backup mu ubuntu, like ghost in windows?
<Eyemean> preferably easy to use antivurs
<m3gach33zy> uniqoder: do you know anything about virtual box?  i have it installed and set up already... but when i go to use it no drivers are working the net doesnt work and none of the usb things i plug in work either... is that just how virtual box is set up?
<dgjones> !backup | BRATiK
<ubotu> BRATiK: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<morphles> what is user/password for ubuntu installiation cd ?
<orionr> Why i try to start compiz fusion i am getting this message The Composite extension is not available
<morphles> ubuntu/ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Eyemean: I think avast has a linux version now
<orionr> Any ideas...
<menllyos> probably a stupid question, but do you have to reboot after changing the xorg.conf file for them to take effect ?
<the_darkside_986> hi all... i am having trouble with python-opengl. all my other OpenGL games run at full speed but python-opengl games act like they are software-rendered and are unplayable. this is on 7.10. anyone know of a quick fix?
<nickrud> orionr, what video card?
<morphles> anybody
<the_darkside_986> i think you just need to push Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X for xorg changes to take effect. but if u install a new gfx driver then u have to restart the system
<BRATiK> tnks
<orionr> nickrud: ati x1400
<nickrud> morphles, there is no password for the install disk
<orionr> nickrud:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<nickrud> orionr, system->admin->restricted drivers, enable ati ; then sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl and reboot
<Eyemean> cheers bazhang, do i just go to their website or get from ubuntu software list?
<morphles> it doesnt login...
 * sandr- is away: [eat/sleep/out]
<Pici> !away > sandr- (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<KindOne> Nickrud, Thank you !
<orionr> nickrud: i didnt have xserver-xgl installed. Is that the best way to go?
<bazhang> Eyemean: you can apt-cache search in the terminal for it, though I doubt it is in the repos--clamav is in the ubuntu repos though
<orionr> isnt there a new ati driver that doesnt require the use of that?
<nickrud> KindOne, yw
<kikdadog> hey all was hitting the wrong file, just as u stated, there was also a .386 file in the folder, just hit the permissions made it executable and walaaa its fixed
<nickrud> orionr, with the driver in ubuntu it's the only way
<orionr> kk
<simion314> can i make in Firefox when bresing backspace to return to previous page? can i asign key to actions?
<KindOne> sim
<KindOne> i know how
<casey__> i have a quick ? ... can you do a normal upgrade from a 32bit ubuntu to a 64bit? i thought i installed the 64bit version but didnt and now i want to upgrade with out losing everything i have done
<butcherbird> simion314: alt-arrow also does that
<nickrud> casey__, no, it requires a reinstall
<casey__> dang
<casey__> thanks
<BRATiK> where i can find the logs of this channel??
<nickrud> casey__, and really, there's no reason to change to 64bit unless you're doing some real strong number crunching on software written for 64bits
<mavi-> BRATiK: type /lastlog, thats the only log there is
<mavi-> iirc
<Konam> hi
<dgjones> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<uniqoder> m3gach33zy: n sorry i dont
<mavi-> oh
<BRATiK> dgjones thanks alot
<m3gach33zy> its kool tahnks
<dgjones> BRATiK, no probs
<m3gach33zy> Does anyone know how to get the internet or usb devices to register with virtual box?
<Eyemean> bazhang, i think i tried clamav sometime ago but didnt like it. avast have a deb file version will that be ok to install on ubuntu 7.10? or do i have to modify?
<casey__> really? well i cant get vmware to work and it says it cant be installed on your computer type i386 and someone told me it was due to me being on 64bit and only running 32bit
<KindOne> simion314: open firefox, in the adressbar type "about:config"  in the gilter type "backspace" when you see a value, change that too 0 or 1
<bazhang> Eyemean: not sure--you might also want to go a google and ubuntuforums search to see if it causes any problems
<Steve2> I set up a samba server - i can see the mounts (linux's hard disks) but i cant access them further. Im can only fully access /home direcrory ------ Any ideas?
<nickrud> casey__, they are nuts.  add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   /etc/apt/sources.list , then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vmware-server
<Eyemean> bazhang, ok cheers
<foo25> Pici: A simple reinstallation and my wireless card is working perfectly =P
<butcherbird> !chroot | casey__
<ubotu> casey__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Pici> foo25: great to hear/
<zerak> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu (know nothing about it) just want to know if someone can help me to set up my external hdd?
<zerak> Please!
<nickrud> Casey, add that to /etc/apt/sources.list , that is
<bazhang> Eyemean: I will take a look as well--getting curious :}
<casey__> k awesome thanks
<Steve2> I set up a samba server - i can see the mounts (linux's hard disks) but i cant access them further. Im can only fully access /home direcrory ------ Any ideas?
<foo25> Pici: I know =D I think I'll do the updates over night perhaps, thanks for the help
<bulmer> zerak-> now is a good time to read some tutorials, you will enjoy it a  lot
<crush_groove> Steve2,  utube has a great samba setup video Ive heard its really good at walkin you thru
<Steve2> link?
<zerak> see i dont even know what u are talking about bulmer, lol
<crush_groove> no idea
<zerak> I feel dumb
<Eyemean> bazhang, hahaha kool
<max_> i
<jftsang> OK. I have another problem: How do I extract .zip files? Or can I not?
<eshat> are there any testservers that i can connect to with VNC or RDP ???
<jftsang> (via the command line)
<bulmer> zerak-> here is what you do, open your webbrowser, type in www.google.com and then search for ubuntu tutorials
<crush_groove> jftsang,  atr -xvf < file>
<crush_groove> no
<crush_groove> jftsang, tar -xvf <file
<bulmer> jftsang-> you can use jar instead of tar,
<jftsang> crush_groove: tried that, but it said it was not a tar
<Pici> !newusers | zerak
<ubotu> zerak: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jftsang> It doesn't let me extract .zip
<crush_groove>  ahh
<bulmer> jftsang-> also unzip command
<crush_groove>  zip
 * jftsang follows bulmer's advice
<zerak> thnx
<crush_groove> nodz
<crush_groove> good pickup bulmer . thanks
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html Eyemean
<qcode> hi
<jftsang> nope, doesnt work
<temujin> merry christmas #ubuntu
<crush_groove> jftsang,  whats the pkge?\
<jftsang> fmslogo-src-6.18.0.zip
<Galante45> dd
<bastien> hi all
<BRATiK> thanks
<bazhang> temujin: you too!
<BRATiK> u too
<jftsang> it complains that it is not a tar
<Eyemean> cheers bazhang, i also found an ubuntu forum post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145512&page=2
<crush_groove> unzip fmsblah.zip
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know of any good streaming software?  I have a linux server with a OCx connection and I am working on becoming a DJ.  I want to start doing webcasts.  I have the software I need on my computer to stream from there but that won't support more than a few listeners.  Need a way to stream to my server and have it stream out to listeners from there.
<bazhang> Eyemean: seems safe
<temujin> bazhang: thx ;
<Eyemean> bazhang, yeah it seems ok, but i think they said it was command line , which im crap at i hope it gui
<bazhang> Eyemean: if you look at that link I gave you, there is a gui as well
<Eyemean> yep sorry ur right, it didnt scroll down yet was reading the forum
<Eyemean> bazhang, cheers
<bulmer> TheNo1Yeti-> OCx connections? umm what kind of nic card do you have to support that?
<bazhang> Eyemean: no worries ! :}
<TheNo1Yeti> It's a colocated server.
<blwrh> Can you install a debian pkg in ubuntu?
<crush_groove> colocated = thier resources + your access?
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea
<TheNo1Yeti> I pay them to house the server and use their data link
<bulmer> TheNo1Yeti-> okay, you dont have really have OCx connectivity then ..
<crush_groove> not recommended blwrh
<B-rabbit> blwrh, ubuntu is based on debian, so yer u can
<Pici> !debian | blwrh
<ubotu> blwrh: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<zerak> Hey if anyone can help me please pm me
<bazhang> zerak: what is your question? better to do it here and share with the community
<B-rabbit> bazhang, scroll up...
<rrva> I want to run ubuntu packages on top of a etch system. I am considering virtualization, user-mode linux or similar or chroot. I want best possible performance. What do you recommend?
<B-rabbit> he has already asked
<zerak> hey ok, i installed ubuntu on my one pc today bazhang, but it doesnt seem to pick up my external hdd
<kazim59> I'm not able to make my ubuntu connect to wifi network at my home.... it keeps saying "unassociated ESSID..."
<bazhang> sorry B-rabbit; not paying attention
<bazhang> zerak: how is the external hdd formatted?
<bazhang> kazim59: you need to associate the AP
<zerak> bazhang: ntfs i think it worked fine with xp
<GHOST> zerak hey ubuntu is da best :) try to mount the hdd
<bazhang> zerak: certainly it would--do you have ntfs-g installed?
<zerak> hey ghost! if only i knew how lol
<Andeh> Question
<GHOST> lol
<blwrh> So if my options are a debian package or source, I should go with source
<zerak> whats that bazhang, sorry im stupid
<Andeh> I need to backup a 30 GB partition to my external hard drive, but the external drive is FAT and the max filesize is 4 GB. What can I do?
<bazhang> !ntfs-g | zerak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GHOST> MERRY X MASS ALL
<bazhang> huh?
<timrit> good day everyone. i was wondering if there is a way to move a running script in a cli to a screen session without stopping it.
<kazim59> bazhang: where do I know the ap of my device?
<Tu13es> so, i i installed 7.10 on my cousin's computer yesterday and it's locking up regularly.  where do I start?
<adaminla> I get a message that says; run dpkg --configure -a and I typed this into my terminal but terminal said no such command found. Do I need to type *run* also and if so where? beginning or end of phrase?
<zerak> man im confused
<bazhang> kazim59: the ap (or AP) is the access point--your wireless router in this case--you own it right?
<Andeh> I need to backup a 30 GB partition to my external hard drive, but the external drive is FAT and the max filesize is 4 GB. What can I do?
<kazim59> bazhang: yes I do own it.. but I know little about wireless networks :)
<bazhang> !find ntfs
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g12, libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfs-3g (and 4 others)
<zerak> !find ntfs
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g | zerak
<ubotu> zerak: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bazhang> kazim59: you set it up?
<qcode> Is anyone running Xen?
<kazim59> bazhang: no I didn't.. But I've access to it.
<zerak> ok bazhang will it work for my hdd that works with usb?
<bazhang> zerak: if you read that, then you will understand a bit more; you install the package and that should do it
<Konam> kazim59 what's your problem exactly, maybe i can help you
<bazhang> zerak: are you a speed reader? :}
<kazim59> Konam: unassociated ESSID ... iwconfig seems not to associate it... eth0
<kazim59> Konam: so I'm not able to connect my ubuntu laptop to wireless network.. while the mac is connected without probs
<cockroach> hi. i have a small question: if i'm logged in as userA and userB at the same time and connect a usb mass storage device, only userA has permission to access that device. is there a way to set access rights to their common group?
<bazhang> kazim59: best listen to Konam; he's a pro on this sort of stuff :}
<zerak> lol NO!  but my flash disk doesnt work either?
<Pici> !who  | zerak
<zerak> will it fix that 2?
<ubotu> zerak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> zerak: you talking to me? it might be helpful to append my nick to your response
<zerak> sory... im a bit new at this to
<Konam> kazim59 your laptop is suppose to connect through wlan, not eth
<ompaul> !u | zerak (please use full words not all people speak english as a first language)
<ubotu> zerak (please use full words not all people speak english as a first language): Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<kazim59> Konam: iwconfig doesn't show any wlan. It only shows one interface with wireless extensions.. which it calls eth1
<zerak> Man I am learning a lot right now
<kevin12345> Hi folks, I just installed Ubuntu Gutsy server edition on a laptop of mine.  It boots, SSHD works, Apache works, the Samba server works, things are looking good.  The problem is that when I connect a monitor to the computer I notice that there is no login terminal (I can only access the thing through SSH), in fact, after Grub, it's as if my keyboard doesn't work.  In addition, poweroff and reboot do not work (same with init 0).  The
<bazhang> zerak: lets take one problem at a time ok? :}
<bulmer> zerak-> isnt it fun? reading some tutorials, trying things out..
<jgoo> anyone else use screem xhtml editor? I am curious if they have the same file system viewer bug (ctrl-f4 to see the file viewer but by default it shows)
<quittt> how do I change my network MAC code?
<zerak> bazhang: ok...
<Konam> kazim59 can you see your wireless network?
<Andeh> I need to backup a HUGE partition to my external hard drive, but the external drive is VFAT and doesnt support large files. Can I split them, how?
<jgoo> quittt: it is hardwired into the hardware AFAIK unless you are using a specific card which can have it chanegd (for simulation mode, or a software NIC )
<bazhang> zerak: why not read that link I gave you first? then we will have some common ground and you can ask more informed questions :}
<bulmer> kazim59-> its okay to have a wireless nic name with eth1
<timrit> good day everyone. i was wondering if there is a way to move a running script in a cli to a screen session without stopping it.
<kazim59> Konam: yes... iwlist eth1 scanning gives me details about that network!
<bazhang> quittt: spoof a MAC address? that is not really an ubuntu question...
<bulmer> Andeh-> man csplit
<Konam> Andeh it's not needed, just install ntfs support, or format the entire disk to ext3 ;)
<white_eagle> what does moodbar do?
<zerak> bazhang: If only I understand what it meant, I only know windows...
<kevin12345> lots of questions flying by here.  Is there a protocol for asking a question/getting it answered?
<bulmer> quittt-> its not too difficult really, you use iproute2 tools  ip command
<Andeh> Konam: How would installing NTFS support help? The external hard disk is full of stuff and formated as FAT
<Konam> kazim59 I mean, can you see you network listed through network-manager?
<bazhang> white_eagle: are you in proximity of a prominent search engine? :}
<oddworld> using flash on gutsy. my flash vido and audio are out of sync in firefox. any ideas?
<white_eagle> bazhang: oh, yeah, googl
<Andeh> bulmer: The problem is I dont have anwhere to put the file before copying it onto my external hard disk.
<bazhang> zerak: thus the need to read a bit first :}
<Andeh> bulmer: I would need to put it directly on there, except I cant
<Konam> Andeh linux support vfat, AND the 4GB limit is just to ONE file, not one entire partition as you're saying
<bulmer> Andeh-> thats why backing up files is a major effort, one needs to plan for it..resources must be reserve and such
<zerak> !find ntfs
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g12, libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfs-3g (and 4 others)
<Andeh> Konam: Hmm. Can I pipe dd into csplit?
<bulmer> Andeh-> thats why sys admin gets treated with respect, companies will lose massive data if back up is not done properly and managed
<kazim59> Konam: can't find this network manager
<oddworld> so does anyone know why my flash would be out of sybc?
<oddworld> **sync
<Andeh> Yeah, but I need to have all this stuff off the laptop before tomorrow so I can give it as a present
<bazhang> zerak: you looking for that link?
<chazco> Hi... how can I install the restricted nvidia driver from the terminal?
<zerak> bazhang: yes
<Andeh> So, does anyone know anything I can do?
<bulmer> kazim59-> what are you trying to do?
<bulmer> Andeh->  i suggest getting an external drive ..
<kazim59> bulmer: connect my laptop to wifi network and use the internet.
<Andeh> bulmer: The drive IS AN EXTERNAL DRIVE.
<bulmer> kazim59-> you can detect the AP essid?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions zerak
<bulmer> Andeh-> as big as the one inside the laptop?
<timrit> Andeh: you may have to format it to a different file system.
<Andeh> timrit: Oh. This sucks.
<kevin12345> anyone know why I cannot reboot/power off my ubuntu install and why local terminal input doesn't work?
<Andeh> Maybe I can just copy the files themselves over
<Andeh> That would suck, and take ages, but better than nothing.
<nivis> anyone know where there is some info on gtk theming?
<Andeh> I am trying to copy my windows partiton over
<kazim59> bulmer: I  know the ESSID. I
<bulmer> Andeh-> besides, you only need to backup user data and should not backup system files..
<kazim59> bulmer: there's a password too .. that I know.
<Andeh> bulmer: Yes, but we're dealing with Windows here. Totally different issue.
<NoorulIslaam> kevin12345, we know exactly as much as you do
<Andeh> On linux I just copied over my home dir, but windows... noo...
<NoorulIslaam> kevin12345, rather, we know exactly as much as you've told us
<bulmer> kazim59-> has it associate to it yet? try without the encrypted version first, ie make the AP open at first
<Andeh> bulmer: So, you're saying I should just copy over "Documents and Settings"?
<mavi-> Andeh: dont do a FS backup then
<mavi-> Andeh: file copy isnt that much slower =)
<bulmer> Andeh yes, only important settings and user data
<MarcoPau> hello, my wifi router should be a 108 mbits but iwconfig says it's going at 54. what am I supposed to do?
<Odd-rationale> Andeh: Doesn't windows have a backup utility? Why not use that?
<Andeh> mavi-: Yeah... should I just guess that I don't have ANYTHING important stored outside of there?
<kevin12345> Noorulislaam:  thanks for the response.  if you were running into this problem, what info would you try to get in order to solve it?
<Andeh> odd-rationale: Because the windows I have installed is so ****ed up it takes 27 minutes to boot up, literally.
<kazim59> bulmer: no avail.. it just doesn't associate!
<nivis> MarcoPau: you need some crappy windows drivers to run at over 54mb
<mavi-> Andeh: if you dont care about the windows settings and stuff then the docs and settings is all you need
<Andeh> mavi-: Ah. Good then.
<pvh_sa> heya... i've got edubuntu gutsy installed, and sometimes an app "greys out" on me - i.e. the window goes grey and freezes. what's that about? seems to happen with firefox, media players, etc...
<mavi-> Andeh: that includes desktop / my docs and those
<Andeh> Yeah
<Odd-rationale> Andeh: I see...
<Andeh> But knowing me, i have crap stored in all sorts of places
<MarcoPau> nivis: already using ndiswrapper for this usb antenna
<kazim59> I can also see some ipw2200 errors talking about my card.
<Andeh> I just wanted to be sure before formatting
<bastid_raZor> windows doesn't support gigabit ethernet?
<jftsang> OK. Another problem: I cannot run sudo apt-file update. It claims that I am missing a .gz file, can I download that anywhere?
<Andeh> My documents and settings folder seems to be huge
<Andeh> If I remember its something like 10 GB
<Andeh> The other 20 GB must be software then...
<nivis> MarcoPau: i'd just stick with 54mb anything obove that is just compressed anyway
<sarixe> hi, i was transferring a whole bunch of stuff from my computer to my ipod classic 160gb, as regular files, because i need to transfer them to another computer.  in the middle of this, it froze, and so i had to kill nautilus after waiting about five minutes for it to become responsive, which it never did.  Afterwards, i ejected the ipod safely, upon which it crashed, attempted to reboot itself, and now it won't turn on at all.  Wh
<sarixe> at happened, and how do i fix it?
<Andeh> wow... my documents and settings folder is still counting the filesize
<Andeh> counting in filesize*
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Andeh> past 11 GB
<flyback> .net
<Centaur5> Where can I get the Groupdav plugin for Evolution?
<Andeh> sarixe: If I remember correctly you can reinstall the IPod firmware somehow, the Apple website should have a program that does it.
<orionr> Hey what do you guys use for itunes?
<Andeh> orionr: Windows?
<orionr> Andeh: for linux.
<sarixe> Andeh: i can't even reconnect the ipod to the computer.  it seems to have bricked, and when i plug it in, there isn't even a /dev/ file for it
<bazhang> orionr: for the new nano?
<Pici> !itunes | orionr
<ubotu> orionr: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<orionr> bazhang: no the newest one but the one before that
<bazhang> orionr: for putting music on it?
<casey__> what is the command for searching for either a program name to install or type of program?
<orionr> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> apt-cache search casey__?
<casey__> thanks
<Andeh> orionr: I think you can run it under Crossover Office
<bazhang> orionr: I use amarok
<orionr> k ill try that out
<kevin12345> Hi Folks!  I have an Ubuntu Gutsy server install on my laptop and cannot get terminal input to work from the local keyboard.  The only access that I can get to the OS is through SSH/Samba/Apache/other services.  In addition (and this may be related or unrelated) reboot/init 6 and poweroff/init 0 seem to put the OS into runlevel 0 (services do shutdown) but it never actually reboots or powers off.
<Andeh> You have to pay to use Crossover, but by the licensing of Crossover, you can legally use your friend's Crossover license to run it.
<BRATiK> Audacious the best player
<bazhang> casey__: you can also install the packages.ubuntu.com search feature in firefox
<etghn> The configure in a package I want gives an error.  How to proceed?
<etghn> How do I search a package in apt-get
<sarixe> orionr: if you want to use linux to work with your ipod, you'll have to compile libgpod 0.6.0 and the latest gtkpod, amarok, or whatever.
<kevin12345> What info do I need to get to help diagnose the problem?
<oddworld> im having bog plash problems. it wont sync in firefox. any ideas?
<Pici> atouk: apt-cache search words
<oddworld> *flash
<bazhang> etghn: apt-cache search
<bazhang> ugh
<KindOne> how do i install "firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2" ?
<butcherbird> KindOne: tar xfvj filename
<erisco> how can I use "tar" or something similar to backup files that are only under 20MB ?
<sarixe> Andeh : anyway, i'm following the advice (as of 12 hours ago) to leave the ipod unplugged for 24 hours, to drain the battery.  i was just wondering whether there was a quicker way to get it
<erisco> butcherbird, is bzip2 better than gzip?
<gunashekar> (11:31:33 PM) ubotu: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<butcherbird> KindOne: or just double click it and drag contents to a folder and read readme or install text file
<butcherbird> erisco: better sortof. requires more work for client comp but it compresses smaller i believe
<KindOne> why can they just make .exe files ....
<butcherbird> KindOne: getdeb.net
<erisco> butcherbird, any idea on how I can only archive files under 20MB?
<numpy> well all an exe does is drop files from source to their  proper location..
<numpy> same as an install script/binary package does
<erisco> butcherbird, I need to backup my system but I don't want all the large files hogging up backup space
<BeShaMo> hey, I'm trying to access some services on port 1xxx and 8xxx (telnet and http) but it doesn't work
<`TyraeL^aw> joyeux noel a tous
<butcherbird> erisco: not sure in a one liner offhand probably some find command or somesuch might ask in #bash
<BeShaMo> anyone have any ideas why this is?
<numpy> BeShaMo: are the service daemons setup properly?
<white_eagle> can you help me with amarok, no one on #amarok responded for 30 minutes?
<white_eagle> when I try to run transKode I get this /home/whiteeagle/.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/transkode/transkode: error while loading shared libraries: libutempter.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BeShaMo> well, the services are remote, for the 1xxx I'm able to access it from windows, I haven't tried the other one
<numpy> white_eagle: you need to install that library file
<Odd-rationale> erisco: I would use sbackup (simple backup) available via synaptic. You can specify to not back up files larger than a certain sixe.
<Odd-rationale> *size
<white_eagle> numpy: where to get it
<numpy> white_eagle: try googling that particular file..
<Konam> why the files that i try to copy in between my two computers through NFS always stops at 50%
<numpy> like..
<numpy> http://www.google.com/search?q=libutempter.so&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<numpy> :-)
<erisco> Odd-rationale, I have tried sbackup multiple times... it doesn't *work*
<erisco> Odd-rationale, some things are even broken in the gui -.-
<Pitel> Which software should I use for Garmin GPS?
<Odd-rationale> erisco: OK. It works for me...
<erisco> Odd-rationale, it says it creates a child process to do the backup... but it never backs anything up
<erisco> Odd-rationale, the child process just idles until I kill it
<white_eagle> nupmy: googled that: nothing showed up, just some .rpm packages, tried searching for .deb packages the same showed up
<Odd-rationale> erisco: I've never experienced any problems. So, I'm so sorry I cannot help you with that. :(
<numpy> white_eagle: hold up bro we will get it
<nickrud> numpy, a good place to look for files in packages is packages.ubuntu.com
<mirdin> hi! anyone want to help me figure out a networking problem on a new ubuntu install
<erisco> fried my floppy drive last night. It wasn't installed in the case yet, just sitting on top. I accidentally bumped it and it landed on the side of the case in such a way that it shorted. WHOOSH... smoke everywhere. Had to clip off a melted cable on my powers supply :o
<white_eagle> I need that script, how will i transcode to mp3
<mirdin> been all over the forums and google with no luck
<white_eagle> :(
<white_eagle> mirdin: do tell
<numpy> nickrud: indeed it is., however this is an ongoing issue with amarok and the FLAC engine..
<nickrud> numpy, ah, well amarok is not something I use so never ran into it
<mirdin> white_eagle: it's a bit of a puzzle
<numpy> yeah its ghetto on this .. I just fixed it here.. but can't recall how...
<casey__> what is a good prog to set up a server to connect to and from?
<mirdin> white_eagle: i get a device or resource busy message
<erisco> that's my christmas season event anyways
<erisco> not exactly the one in a million chance I was looking to happen, though
<mirdin> white_eagle: hold on, it's powering up, brb
<numpy> The problem is that to do flac to lame conversion the process is a little more complicated. All that transKode is doing is use lame to convert flac directly to mp3, afaik this doesn't and shouldn't work.
<numpy> :-?
<MacTheMad> can anyone help me with multiple location network configs?
<white_eagle> other way to transcode to mp3?
<judgement> what other ubuntu desktop environment [kde, flux, gnome...] are out there? i want something to test out.
<erisco> Odd-rationale, the worst part is that the restore app hangs
<sarixe> white_eagle: check out transkode, for amarok
<wirechief> judgement try enlightenment
<numpy> sox will work too white_eagle
<white_eagle> sarixe: I've got a problem with that
<sarixe> what's that?
<numpy> apt-get install sox
<numpy> audio convertion tool
<white_eagle> K
<MacTheMad> can anyone help me with multiple location network configs?
<numpy> what is the problem MacTheMad
<judgement> wirechief, is it on he software channel?
<bascule> white_eagle: 2 stages, decode to wav, encode to mp3
<rangerguy39> can i use usb storage devices on ubuntu?
<bazhang> rangerguy39: sure
<erisco> Odd-rationale, I would just write my own script to tar everything but I cannot find a way to exclude files over 20MB in size
<white_eagle> rangerguy39: yeah
<rangerguy39> how do i access it?
<camilo> does anyone can help me to compile a source?
<bazhang> rangerguy39: me?
<Invert314> \
<rangerguy39> yeah
<Invert314> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4007246#post4007246
<Odd-rationale> erisco: All I do is start the backup. Then i browse to the directory that i specified to save the backup. When I see the files "excludes, files.tgz, flist, fprops, packages, and ver" I know my back up is done.
<Steve2> Guys - I need to share mounts from my ubuntu to a Windows Network. I've set up samba server - managed to show them at (My network places) but i cant access them cause I only got Read Only Access - How to have full permissions?
<Steve2> Guys - I need to share mounts from my ubuntu to a Windows Network. I've set up samba server - managed to show them at (My network places) but i cant access them cause I only got Read Only Access - How to have full permissions?
<bazhang> rangerguy39: ntfs? flash key? what usb drive
<white_eagle> !repeat> Steve2
<erisco> Odd-rationale, mine hangs
<Odd-rationale> erisco: For the restore, It apprears to hang but if i give it enough time, it finishes.
<Steve2> Guys - I need to share mounts from my ubuntu to a Windows Network. I've set up samba server - managed to show them at (My network places) but i cant access them cause I only got Read Only Access - How to have full permissions?
<rangerguy39> its a mem card reader
<rangerguy39> so, flash?
<white_eagle> !repeat > Steve2
<erisco> Odd-rationale, same with me for restore, but it never detects the backups
<erisco> Odd-rationale, then again none of the backups are ever created
<MacTheMad> numpy: on my other machine I can't get out to network on ubuntu but I can with windows & this machine can on ubuntu so I took it to a friends hosue the other day & it connected right away using dhcp there now back here I can't get it to connect thru ubuntu either thru this server or a different router
<white_eagle> numpy: how to use sox now?
<Steve2> well i need to share 2 hard disks from my ubuntu - to another PC on the network
<bazhang> rangerguy39: that is a bit different, let me google for a moment...
<bascule> white_eagle: do you know how to decode to wav? are you comfortable with cli ways of doing things?
<Odd-rationale> erisco: Where did you specify to create your backups?
<white_eagle> yeah to wav I know
<Steve2> Guys - I need to share mounts from my ubuntu to a Windows Network. I've set up samba server - managed to show them at (My network places) but i cant access them cause I only got Read Only Access - How to have full permissions?
<spiderman> hello there, i'm trying to open chm file, i downloaded viewers like kchm, xchm, i encountered library missing problme during installation. can some suggest any solution for this
<numpy> lol.. there are many options.. and I HATE to say Read the manual.. but.. type sox -h there are a ton of options.. and they are simplified with examples
<white_eagle> !repeat | Steve2
<ubotu> Steve2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bascule> white_eagle: so lame the wavs to mp3, done
<Symmetria> hrm, does anyone know if the default apache2 thats with ubuntu comes with large file support or if I need to activate something?
<WindowSmasher> Hi all.  I'm having trouble with the flash player (both gnash and adobe) in my firefox.  I've google'd my arse off and still can't find a workable solution to my problem.  The video either wont play or I get "Install missing plugin."  Assistance?
<Pici> spiderman: How did you install the chm viewers?
<Pici> !flashissues | WindowSmasher
<ubotu> WindowSmasher: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dzer0> hello there other people who are online instead of with family :)
<WindowSmasher> Thanks!
<numpy> white_eagle: like you could use a ..
<spiderman> from command window
<Pici> spiderman: I mean did you download some source? or did you use the repositories?
<etghn> What do you do if a package depends on a library, it says it needs v2 and v3 is the only one avail, therefore it breaks?
<white_eagle> oh, now i figured i don't have lame
<white_eagle> so.... lame
<spiderman> rpms
<bascule> blade will do
<velasco> Hello people! Does anyone know any channel related to pidgin?
<white_eagle> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Steve2> white_eagle: Look - i have some mounts on My Ubuntu PC and i Need to share them to a windows network. The problem is that i can't have full access to the drives and i cant share them.
<B-rabbit> spiderman, i use xchm....try using that...it pretty good in my opinion
<Pici> spiderman: You installed rpms in Ubuntu?
<spiderman> but it says i need some more library when im trying to install it
<Steve2> white_eagle: I have some mounts on My Ubuntu PC and i Need to share them to a windows network. The problem is that i can't have full access to the drives and i cant share them.
<Pici> spiderman: Are you running Ubuntu?
<predaeus> velasco, did you try the obvious?
<white_eagle> Steve2: you want to share them with a windows user then
<white_eagle> ?
<spiderman> im sorry im using fedora
<Steve2> yeap
<numpy>  flac -sd $in -o $out
<Pici> spiderman: Then you are in the wrong channel, This is Ubuntu support only.
<white_eagle> I guess tat shouldn't work in ubuntu
<velasco> predaeus, yes
<white_eagle> that*
<nickrud> lol spiderman try #fedora
<spiderman> ok thank you
<bazhang> haha
<predaeus> velasco, hm, did you try #gaim too? maybe it still has the old name
<dzer0> so my laptop's been going a little crazy lately. first of all, standby doesn't work. when I open my laptop after i put it in standby, I just see a cursor and a square around it filled with what looks like graphics artifacts. then the biggest problem of all, when I boot and login, I see the top and bottom bars but they are blank and finally appear/start working after about 5 mins of the computer doing nothing. then when I go to launch a progra
<dzer0> m it does nothing for like 5 minutes then the program opens. please help me fix this!
<B-rabbit> lol
<velasco> predaeus, ops, now it worked!
<white_eagle> dzer0: its a bug with fglrx
<mirdin> white_eagle: installed gutsy on an old HP, which i hear can be a problem
<Steve2> white_eagle: What should i do ?
<velasco> predaeus, I was trying in other server. Sorry, I'm not used to use irc
<dzer0> white_eagle: both issues? and is there a fix? I admit I haven't updated in a while
<velasco> predaeus, thanks anyway! :)
<predaeus> velasco, *g* np
<white_eagle> dzer0: are you using ati?
<dzer0> white_eagle: I'm not sure of my laptop's gfx, I think it might just be integrated
<bascule> intel can do it too
<Steve2> Anyone KNOW HOW TO HAVE FULL PERMISSIONS FROM MOUNTED DRIVES ???
<mirdin> white_eagle: everything is running OK, I can ping myself with a static IP, but I can't get a dynamic IP and I can't ping the router
<bascule> intel used to do it during gutsy beta
<white_eagle> dzer0: I have the same problem, in ubuntu 7.10 suspend doesn't work
<nickrud> Steve2, you could try asking on #samba , seems there's no samba experts here right now
<white_eagle> if you really want downgrade to feisty
<Steve2> kk
<white_eagle> in 7.04 it suspend works
<mirdin> white_eagle: when I do I get network is unreachable
<dzer0> white_eagle: suspend is annoying, but my biggest concern is the fact that every app takes 5 minutes of no activity to start up
<bascule> Steve2: chmod the mount point directory, please don't shout
<mirdin> white_eagle:
<white_eagle> mirdin: yeah yeah
<white_eagle> googling now
<nickrud> dzer0, for the long startup, check that your hostname is on the same line as 127.0.0.1 localhost in /etc/hosts
<bascule> dzer0: i have seen that, solved by ading a new user, xgl related IIRC
<white_eagle> Steve2: try #samba
<white_eagle> oh already suggested
<white_eagle> :D
<dzer0> is there a way to have update manager update automatically? I've got like 128 updates that have just been building up and I keep forgetting to do
<MacTheMad> can someone tell how to add a new location in network settings applet?
<white_eagle> mirdin: haven't found anything similar for now, try asking in the forums, sorry
<mirdin> white_eagle: and when I do ifup i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy
<KalEl> i want to buy a pocket music player - not sure what to buy iPod Classic or Creative Zen M
<mirdin> it's OK
<mirdin> white_eagle: thanks
<Evolution2> hey guys, I need some help with flash-plugin. it takes up 100% of my CPU when I am watching youtube videos and makes Firefox lag a lot. any ideas for a fix?
<KalEl> do not know which one has good support in Ubuntu
<dzer0> yeah see, I just clicked terminal, it said starting terminal for like 20 seconds, then stopped showing any activity, then about 1 minute later terminal finally popped up
<Steve2> THERE IS NO ONE THERE :( OMG
<bazhang> KalEl: justa bout anything except the new nano
<bascule> KalEl: is the creative one of the older ones, like the touch/sleek family?
<uniqoder> Evolution2: adobe flash or os flash?
<white_eagle> bye
<Steve2> everyone afk
<nickrud> dzer0, check that /etc/hosts file, it should fix that slow startup
<Evolution2> uniqoder: adobe I believe. yes non-free
<dzer0> nickrud: in /etc/hosts all I have on the first line is 127.0.0.1 localhost
<KalEl> bazhang, the new iPod Classic g6 80GB was what i was looking at
<uniqoder> Evolution2: make sure its the latest  build
<dzer0> should I add my hostname to that right?
<nickrud> dzer0, yes
<sarixe> my ipod seems to be completely bricked.  i was transferring files to it (sort of en masse) and nautilus froze.  i killed and restarted nautilus, ejected the ipod, and the ipod gave a quick flash of a white screen, then went down.  it tried rebooting itself, but after a while i noticed the screen was blank.  i figured it may have just gone to sleep (i was ignoring it a bit) and tried to wake it up.  i still can't, and when i plug
<sarixe> it in, no volume shows up.  help?
<bazhang> KalEl: check google and the forums first :}
<Evolution2> uniqoder: how do I do that. I just used synaptic
<uniqoder> Evolution2:  i run 9 r115
<dzer0> so just 127.0.0.1 localhost blue?
<nickrud> dzer0, yes
<KalEl> bascule, the Creative product is Creative Zen Vision: M 30GB - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipod_classic
<uniqoder> download the 9 beta from adobe and install at the terminal
<Evolution2> ok
<MacTheMad> can anybody tell me how to add a new location in network settings applet
<dzer0> thanks I'll try it. do I have to do a full restart or can I just ctrl-alt-backspace?
<bazhang> steve2 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server
<bascule> KalEl: they don't work in lnux/ubuntu as yet
<KalEl> bascule, sorry http://www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/audio-and-video/PC82820071106091/all/creative-zen-vision-m-30gb.htm
<uniqoder> Evolution2: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<nickrud> dzer0, it takes effect immediately
<KalEl> bascule, bazhang, thanks
<dzer0> whoa that fixed it
<dzer0> thank you SO much nickrud!
<Aztec007> Evolution: I downloaded the file and installed it on my home directory
<nickrud> dzer0, yw, that's a really annoying thing, isn't it :)
<dzer0> yeah :)
<bazhang> KalEl: no worries-best google first though--someone got a new ipod nano and no linux=out of luck
<dzer0> happy holidays to everyone :)
<mirdin> looking for experience networking a new gutsy install  - hardware seen but i can't seem to get up an running
<bascule> sarixe: you may have to do a full restore on that iPod
<ubuntu_> how knows what best to do with the ubuntu 7:10 64bit nvidia problem
<sarixe> bascule : how?
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: you got a 64 bit version?
<bascule> sarixe: well using itunes is the only way I know, but i can't recall it off the top of my head, google it up
<sarixe> bascule : it's acting as though it's just a hunk of metal.  it is completely 100% unresponsive.
<sepman63> dzer0: happy hollydays you too
<sarixe> bascule : won't even mount.
<bazhang> sarixe: firmware reset via itunes
<bascule> sarixe: well give it a full charge, you never know it might just be fixable, I have pulled 2 back from near death this year
<ubuntu_> Aztec007 well actually im reinstalling ubuntu for the 5th time because i diddnt know about the bug
<sarixe> heh, well the thing is, it was charging all day.
<bascule> sarixe: yeah, you need itunes, mac works better than windows in my (limited) experirnce
<sarixe> i'm just currently letting it drain, following some other advice.  but i was wondering whether there was any quicker way
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: did this bug pop up after you used it a while? or did your machine broke down immediately?
<bascule> sarixe: full restore is the only hope, I think it will work
<ubuntu_> Aztec007 i had no problems until a reinstall yesday
<unknow990> Hello everybodt.
<sarixe> bascule : will full restore wipe the ipod?
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: what kind of chipset do you have?
<unknow990> is anybody that can help me with this. ? please look here http://paste.debian.net/45508
<bascule> sarixe: oh yes, completely
<sarixe> bah
<ubuntu_> ehhhmmm i think its nvidia too
<sarixe> then i'll just wait for it to drain the battery down
<ubuntu_> Aztect007 ehhhmmm i think its nvidia too
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: and you installed a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<NelsonUWP> does anyone know how to install java on the new firefox?
<NelsonUWP> firefox 3 that is
<ubuntu_> Aztec007 yes
<Pici> unknow990: Are you running Debian?
<trumpetmic> howdie!
<unknow990> nope, ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Aztec007 why?
<trumpetmic> does ubuntu have a graphical boot configurator?
<trumpetmic> i hosed my boots for vista ubuntu and osx somehow and am looking for a way to recover...
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: dont waste your time with that, I have tried to install a 64 bit Gentoo and IT gave me problems
<Pici> unknow990: Did you unlock your root account? and/or did you set one for the database?
<ubuntu_> Aztec007 ok
<unknow990> Pici, let me explain.
<trumpetmic> any boot geniuses?
<Pici> unknow990: Go ahead
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: I just bit the bullet and installed 32 bit ubuntu and its working fine right now
<simNIX> greetings
<unknow990> I am running with mysql database right now. But I will make change over to postgresql... thats it
<Aztec007> ubuntu_: by any chance do you have a 64 bit amd or intel?
<trumpetmic> don't do it!  64bitubuntuftw
<nickrud> trumpetmic, yes, startupmanager
<bascule> trumpetmic: try gag
<trumpetmic> aha!  two ideas!  thanks nickrud and bascule
<trumpetmic> any debate on which is better/
<bascule> trumpetmic: actually scratch that if it's a mac
<trumpetmic> it's not
<nickrud> trumpetmic, there's your answer :)
<trumpetmic> bascule, it's an HP
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: you had problems installing 64 bit ubuntu also?
<bascule> gag is cool, no need to install and will uninstall if you do install, very easy to use
<nickrud> bascule, what package is that in?
<trumpetmic> Aztec007, no it installed perfectly and rocks the hizzouse
<bascule> nickrud: it's a boot cd
<nickrud> bascule, oh, ok then
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: what kind of processor are you running?????
<Pici> unknow990: Sorry, thats a bit beyond my knowledge.  You might be able to get some help in #postgresql though
<unknow990> Pici, the postgresql database is installed
<trumpetmic> core2duo
<bascule> nickrud: i regularly use it at work for ntldr is missing and recovery partitions that won't kick off
<hockeyfan5000> Happy Holidays all my linux friends
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: ah, that explains it
<unknow990> so the the problem is make initialize-database command on unbuntu...
<SunmanXII> hi, im having a problem with my mplayer. its colors are inverted and for some reason the image is shifted vertically. any ideas/
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: what do you think of the AMDs?
<Aztec007> good or bad?
<trumpetmic> i like em
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sidewalk> how do i check which application is running a certain port?
<dagon^> netstat
<trumpetmic> so, can either of those boot proggies be run from within a ubuntu live cd?
<nickrud> sidewalk, sudo netstat -tlp
<Pici> sidewalk: sudo netstat -tanp | grep application
<etghn> E: Build-Depends dependency for silky cannot be satisfied because the package libsilc-1.0-2-dev cannot be found
<etghn> but libsilc-1.1.2-dev exists
<sidewalk> nope, didn't help
<sidewalk> you have any other tips?
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: I have been unable to install no 64 bit OSs on my AMD, do you think 64 bit ubuntu will work?
<nickrud> sidewalk, which one? and, you mean a server listening?
<trumpetmic> Aztec007: have you not tried it?
<hockeyfan5000> Aztec007:  you sure your using a 64 bit system :-D
<sidewalk> nickrud: i want to know which process is connected to which open port
<keithclark> Greetings everyone.
<mapez> merry christmas, my audio has gotten really quiet.. speakers are on full along with alsa mixer and vlc.. whats up.
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: I tried installing 64 studio, 64 gentoo, all failed to install
<trumpetmic> Aztec007: I have found the latest 64bit ubuntu to be the slickest, easiest and most stable OS I've used on any of my computers
<mirdin> can anyone answer me a question about a wireless card install in gutsy?
<Aztec007> hockeyfan5000: definitely
<Pici> sidewalk: Did you replace 'application' with the name of the app you are looking forr?  or replace it with the port num?
<trumpetmic> Aztec007: ubuntu is generally much easier to install than any other distro (or OS for that matter)
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: wow
<keithclark> I seem to be having a problem with networking.  I'm running two machines with PCLinux and one with Ubuntu.  The two with PCLinux can see each other and the Ubuntu machine, but the Ubuntu machine can only see itself.
<nickrud> sidewalk, you can see everything with sudo netstat
<mirdin> I'm wondering how I can tell if a driver is bound to a device
<Aztec007> trumpetmic: and they have it on their website? *scratches head*
<mirdin> the doc on this isn't very clear
<trumpetmic> I would use only ubuntu if I Adobe would make some linux binaries for CS3
<SunmanXII> soo, anyone? it maybe an issue with my video card. my mplayers colors are inverted and for some reason the video itself "shifts down". any ideas?
<etghn> Where is apt-get's working sir?
<etghn> dir
 * trumpetmic is off to the grocery store
<nickrud> sidewalk, erm sudo netstat -p that is
<KiD_ChAoS> hey guys, is there any reason why the option to 'shutdown' my computer not be present last night?
<etghn> where does it fetch sources to?
<KiD_ChAoS> i would choose the exit icon and the shutdown option was just not listed
<mavi-> etghn: the source-files are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> etghn, if you do apt-get source <source package> , it downloads to current dir
<mavi-> etghn: then the cached pacakges are in /var/cache/apt
<Aztec007> I installed ubuntu all on one big 250 GB partition, is that bad?
<nickrud> Aztec007, did you make a swap?
<hockeyfan5000> Aztec007: did you create a swap file?
<KiD_ChAoS> Aztec007, did you make a swap
<Aztec007> nickrud: yes yes yes
<Aztec007> :)
<KiD_ChAoS> Aztec007, how big?
<guero> is anyone familiar with screenlets? i'm trying to start them up with beryl but screenlets loads first and then crashes. is there any way to make them start on a delay so they'll load after beryl?
<Kavok1> When I Share a folder, I access it from windows with \\Computername\sharename ? But it asks for a username and password - what do I enter?
<nickrud> Aztec007, lol, then you're fine, I'd have make a 20gb "   /    " and put the rest on /home , but it's fine
<etghn> How do I compile a source package?
<etghn> there's a diff
<dagon^> Kavok1; your login on the *nix-comp
<Aztec007> KiD_ChAoS: my swap is 1 gig
<Kavok1> dagon^: my login doesn't work though
<dagon^> =/
<KiD_ChAoS> Aztec007, 1 gig is ok
<Kavok1> I enter my username and password and it just re pops up the prompt with computername\username
<Aztec007> nickrud: so its not bad if root and home are on one directory?
<Kavok1> in the username field
<casey__> what is a good prog to use that will let me set my computer i use into a server but leave it the way it is so i can use it for everyday stuff too?
<KiD_ChAoS> Casey, what kind of server are you trying to create
<SunmanXII> hello? anyone?
<bazhang> casey__: file server or mail server
<nickrud> etghn, dpkg-deb will build the package, it's too much to explain here. man dpkg-deb will give you the nitty gritty
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, hi
<casey__> file server
<KiD_ChAoS> Casey, then yes
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a howto for configuring Evolution to work with Citadel or should I just use Kontact?
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: can you help me with a problem in mplayer? it maybe an issue with my video card. my mplayers colors are inverted and for some reason the video itself "shifts down". any ideas?
<nickrud> Aztec007, no, not bad at all. Just easier for a reinstall if needed, you don't have to worry about your home being overwritten
<Aztec007> nickrud: oh
<Aztec007> exit
<Aztec007> I keep thinking I'm in terminal mode
<Aztec007> bye guys
<Kavok1> Does anyone else know ?
<Kavok1> I'm trying to access a shared folder on my ubuntu laptop from my windows PC
<Kavok1> a user/pass prompt comes up though and I can't get it to let me in
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, does your video card have opengl drivers ?
<dagon^> Kavok1: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<SunmanXII> i think so. its an ati.
<SunmanXII> a few days ago i (accidentally, i think) disabled the driver for my card. i reenabled it and thats when the mplayer thing started happening
<dagon^> SunmanXII; did you activate the proprietary drivers?
<etghn> dpkg-deb: need an action option
<SunmanXII> dagon^: how would i do that
<casey__> KiD_ChAoS: awesome whats the name?
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, i see, ati do many drivers please check that the ones you have cover opengl
<dagon^> SunmanXII; System -> Administration -> Handler for proprietary drivers(?) (I'm swedish and has Ubuntu in swedish too =))
<numpy> WOOT!
<dagon^> woot what?
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, does it also have incorrect colours in an alternative player like xine or VLC
<wolfeySI> hello battery running time is significantly better in windows xp 'super power saver mode' than in ubuntu, anything i can do?
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: let me check.
<numpy> dagon^: just woot lol
<dagon^> :
<dagon^> :)
<dagon^> merry xmas btw
<SunmanXII> dagon^: you mean restricted drivers? yes i enabled them.
<nickrud> wolfeySI, not much, I've heard that if you have intel processor installing powertop can help
<Kavok1> dagon^: That doesnt give me any new information though, my user and pass just doesnt work
<dagon^> SunmanXII; ah, that's the english name for it :)
<dagon^> Kavok1; oh, then I'm afraid I can't help you any further
<wolfeySI> nickrud: yes pentium m centrino
<mavi-> Kavok1: are you trying to reach an XP from ubuntu or the other way around?
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: vlc does not have inverted colors but its also screwed up
<KiD_ChAoS> Casey, just open a share on your drive
<casey__> how would i connect into it from another computer remotely?
<Kavok1> My username is kavok, I enter that and my password
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: how do i check if the driver that i have for ATI covers opengl?
<KiD_ChAoS> Casey, right click on a folder and chose share folder
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, therefore i think its driver related
<Kavok1> prompt comes back up as C-LAPTOP\kavok with my password still entered
<Kavok1> but nothing happens
<mavi-> Kavok1: you need to use smbadduser
<mavi-> and smbpasswd
<mavi-> to add smb-users
<wolfeySI> nickrud: then how do i *start* it ?
<numpy> is the php command shell command_exec() ??
<mavi-> numpy: one of them
<numpy> or shell_exec ?
<Kavok1> mavi-: What?
<KiD_ChAoS> casey__, what operating system is the other computer running windows?
<numpy> thanks mavi-
<nickrud> wolfeySI, I've only heard about it, but /usr/share/doc/powetop should tell you more, or man powertop. Sorry I can't tell you more
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: yea, so how do i check if its the right one
<mavi-> Kavok1: you are trying to use your system user, you need a special samba-user to get that working, or set the default samba user as a system user
<mavi-> Kavok1: its in the settings
<casey__> yes
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, do you also have video 4 linux
<wolfeySI> nickrud: interesting it anaylzes running apps that wake processor and suggests what to do
<mypapit> ???
<KiD_ChAoS> casey__, then all you have to do is go to the windows machine and goto start, run, type '\\IPaddress of ubuntu machine
<KiD_ChAoS> casey__, then hit enter
<KiD_ChAoS> up comes your share
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: no i dont think so. the thing is, there was no such problem before i disabled and then enabled the proprietary driver for my ATI card.
<Kavok1> mavi-: what settings? where? lol
<mavi-> Kavok1: in the settings->admin menu
<mavi-> Kavok1: the main menu/gnome menu that is
<casey__> awesome thanks and also how do you get it to do that in the chat? to turn red and all? lol
<Kavok1> mavi-: ? You mean System->Admin ? then what?
<KiD_ChAoS> casey__, when type a sentence using a name of a user in the chatroom it turns red for that user. i used your name in every sentence to make it easier for you to see
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, have you also modified your xorg.conf file ?
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: yes, i did. i may have screwed up there.
<mirdin> ethernet question for an ubuntu wizard
<casey__> KiD_ChAoS ohhh ok so just copy and paste a name at the start and it will turn red?
<Jack_Sparrow> casey__: tab to complete the name
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: i can show it to you if you want me to.
<casey__> ah ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> casey__: type kid then hit tab
<KiD_ChAoS> casey__, yes it just did it for me, but the easiest way for you to do that is to begin typing the name and then hit the TAB key and it will auto complete
<sdrev> is there a way to ssh into a computer that is booted from the LiveCD?
<casey__> KiD_ChAoS, awesome thanks
<KiD_ChAoS> casey__, no problem
<Kavok1> WHere do I set this samba user stuff
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, dont get an offer like that every day, however, i think we may need someone with expert skills in this area...
<KiD_ChAoS> sdrev, it depeneds if the distro supports it
<etghn> I keep getting this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sdrev> yeah
<etghn> WTF
<Politics101> Great Youtube Video, this guy should run for president himself!!:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZAqZUafCdM
<Jack_Sparrow> Politics101: Please do not do that
<sdrev> well, it's the 7.10 ubuntu livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> etghn: Things like WTF are also not appreciated in this channel
<wolfeySI> nickrud: thx this actually helps a lot
<KiD_ChAoS> sdrev, i think you can, i have never tried it using the livecd
<Sharpie> i'm trying to record my guitar and, well, i just don't get any input in audacity
<wolfeySI> nickrud: now it doesnt jump from 600 Mhz to 1500 Mhz at idle
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: haha... well, nickrud was the one who helped me last time so maybe he can.
<blkbox> Anybody know anything about a 'drmClosOnce' problem with compiz?
<hacknslash> SunmanXII, sorry I can't do more
<blkbox> No takers?
<SunmanXII> hacknslash: thats ok. anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> blkbox: You can try in #Compiz-fusion channel
<underdaw1> blkbox: whut
<underdaw1> blkbox: ya, im not a compiz pro, cant help
<mirdin> ug there is no help
<blkbox> underdaw1: if i try compiz --replace, i get an undrfined symbol problem with libdrm.
<blkbox> jack_sparrow: thanks i'll try that.
<underdaw1> blkbox: im not your man, sorry
<underdaw1> blkbox: im not knowledgeable in that area
<underdaw1> or id help
<Jack_Sparrow> blkbox: np.. they are more up on the ins and outs of that program.
<blkbox> underdaw1: thanks anyway. =]
<SunmanXII> soo anyone? video card problems for ati... inverted colors in mplayer. maybe a xorg.conf problem
<mathias> asd
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: Only in that one program would most likely not be ati or xorg problem
<bascule> SunmanXII: try differnt video out plugins, xvshm for example
<sepman63> quit
<wayneward> ho ho ho
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: actually, vlc is screwed up as well. and it started happening after i messed up with xorg.conf
<SunmanXII> as in, everything used to be perfect before
<bascule> SunmanXII: ah, now the truth arrives :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: post your xorg so people can check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> to the pastebin.. not in channel
<etghn> I keep getting this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<etghn> help
<bascule> !compile | etghn
<ubotu> etghn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<euzao> hi, I changed the MAC of my network...
<euzao> how do I keep it the same when I reboot my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> etghn: what are you trying to compile and have you EVER compiled anything before
<euzao> it goes back to its original when I reboot it!
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49489/
<etghn> Jack_Sparrow: That happens every time I try to ./configure anythuing
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: Did you edit it manually, or did you use sudo dpkg etc..
<etghn> I need to recompile pidgin for one thing
<Jack_Sparrow> etghn: If you want people to help you.. you need to answer their questions. not just keep repeating whatever it is you want to say
<Skfarek> hi
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: i used sudo dpkg...does it look like i edited it manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: look in the xorg folder for your backup and compare them or replace the existing with your old one
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: No it looks like it was edited with dpkg and no res are listed at all.
<Skfarek> does synaptic very buggy?
<Sharpie> i can't get my microphone to work (trying to record with audacity)
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: look in etc/X11 and look for an xorg followed by a bunch of numbers.. that will be the automatic backup
<fiveiron> any ideas on how to reset, or reinitialize the mouse?
<etghn> see above
<Jack_Sparrow> Skfarek: synaptic is very stable.. users changing their sources list is more of a problem
<keithclark> Is Ubuntu networking very simple to setup?
<keithclark> Between two Ubuntu machines?
<wols> keithclark: define "networking"
<keithclark> One computer sharing files/printers with another
<etghn> I need to recompile pidgin for one thing
<Jack_Sparrow> five   sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: I looked in xorg.conf.original-0 and it had the driver name ("ati" which is the proprietary driver which i dled) under the video card. its not in my current xorg.conf. is that the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: make a backup of your current.. replace with your old and see if it solves the prob.. if so.. merge the two with what you need
<poeloq> re
<SudoKing> is there an SSH GUI for Ubuntu?
<poeloq> Merry Xmas
<B-rabbit> SudoKing, putty
<SudoKing> lol
<Politics101> Great Youtube Video, this guy should run for president himself!!:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZAqZUafCdM
<Jack_Sparrow> etghn: If you want people to help you.. you need to answer their questions. not just keep repeating whatever it is you want to say
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: ok. im gonna restart x now and see if it works
<BlueJak> hey can i ask something ?
<poeloq> SudoKing: You could use Putty, or many other tools
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: good luck
<etghn> I answered your qwuestion
<poeloq> !ask | BlueJak
<ubotu> BlueJak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asn_> Hello. I did some changes in my desktop to setup apache (switched to static IP, ddclient (which doesn't matter), port-forwarding etc.), and I just noticed that my laptop can't connect to the internet (running ubuntu.). I changed /etc/hosts, route, ifconfig and everything, but still... I can access my router's page but nothing else.
<keithclark> wols: One computer sharing files/printers with another
<the_darkside_986> i got a quick question that does not earn its own forum thread... is the Xbox360 GH controller compatible with Ubuntu Gutsy?
<bmt2> hello to all
<poeloq> SudoKing: ssh-x is ok too
<SudoKing>     mmk
<wols> keithclark: don't know of any automatic samba setup
<effie_jayx> I am getting a ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr error on a fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> etghn: SHow me where you answered.. HAve you EVER compiled before?
<bmt2> need help....i tried to apt-get install codeine, and got this error : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bmt2> what does this mean ?
<effie_jayx> it is the hard drive
<effie_jayx> but I knw it works
<BlueJak> poeloq,  ubotu  , i want a profesional audio editing/mixing/recording software 4 linux , is there any ? something like audition (adobe), and i dont like audacity
<Flare183> bmt2: it means you have another package manager open
<keithclark> wols: How do you access the samba setup?
<frojnd> is anyone here from Switzerland ?
<BlueJak> i am guitarist , and making songs
<poeloq> BlueJak: Have you looked at the Ubuntu Studio project
<bmt2> i can't apt-get if synaptic is open ?
<Flare183> !samba > keithclark
<B-rabbit> BlueJak, ubotu is a bot ;)
<poeloq> BlueJak: I'm from the Swiss border, German side
<Flare183> bmt2: nope
<etghn> I'm trying to do ./configure
<wols> keithclark: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bmt2> thanks Flare183 i learn something new everyday
<bmt2> thanks again
<Flare183> bmt2: no problem
<etghn> Yeah, I've done configure make make install
<Sharpie> i can't get my microphone to work (trying to record with audacity)
<keithclark> wols samba is for windows networks, no?
<diar> hey all how do I start xfce desktop on xubuntu after minimal install?
<poeloq> Sharpie: Laptop or desktop?
<SudoKing> I tried putty, but I was expecting a GUI that would perform the commands, because I don't know how to use ssh?
<Sharpie> poeloq: desktop
<wols> keithclark: there is no NFS setup either
<bmt2> how do i apt-get install current gtk ?
<B-rabbit> SudoKing, "man ssh"
<x3roconf> I can't compile nvclock for some reason see http://pastebin.com/m538a7f67
<keithclark> wols:  the computers just don't see each other automatically?
<SudoKing> B-rabbit, I've done that, but I don't know how to exit of a man =(
<wols> x3roconf: why are you compiling it?
<keithclark> wols:  Like in XP?
<wols> keithclark: certainly not
<x3roconf> i need latest version
<B-rabbit> press the "q" key
<wols> x3roconf: why? you are missing X libs btw
<x3roconf> no
<und3rtug4> ver irc.ptnet.org
<bmt2> i am trying to apt-get install the mplayer plugin for xmms
<bmt2> can any one help ?
<x3roconf> apt-get version doesn't support 8800GT
<Flare183> !mplayer > bmt2
<Silver_Fox> Hi, i just installed silkroad and it says it works with wine, but when i click it, it says that i need to download the latest version from the website.  Whats up with that?
<B-rabbit> SudoKing, you can type "man man" to learn all the options in "man" that u can issue in the terminal ;)
<poeloq> Silver_Fox: try the
<effie_jayx> I am getting a ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr error on a fresh install anyone?
<poeloq> Silver_Fox: Try the #winehq channel for help with WINE
<SudoKing>  =/ I still don't get how to upload a directory to the server =/
<rainwalker> how can I disable compiz fusion before logging in?
<x3roconf> latest nvidia driver has stupid FAN bug which makes noise and i need nvclock to make it more silent
<Silver_Fox> poeloq,  thanks
<gunashekar> hi
<silverblade> how many of you have successfully managed to get your families using linux/ubuntu? :)
<wols> x3roconf: I told you the problem
<B-rabbit> gunashekar, hi
<Evolution2> uniqoder: thanks a lot
<BlueJak> thanks, and one more thing :P  i installed kubuntu (by apitude ), and then i mevome it by the same way but kubuntu is still here , (u use gnome)
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: so it did exactly the same thing that it did last time i tried to change xorg.conf. it disabled my proprietary driver which i downloaded for my ATI card and went into failsafe mode.
<BlueJak> i use gnome*
<x3roconf> NO im not missing ANY xlibs
<wols> BlueJak: you removed a metapackage not kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> silverblade: While that is offtopic in here.. Since it is quiet.. I will sat that I have ALL family members using Ubuntu or at a minmum. dual booting.. some are close to 80 yrs old
<erisco> all I friggin need to do is exclude files over 20MB
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: I know that if i ineable the driver it will work fine, but the video problem will stay
<BlueJak> how to remove kubuntu ? :S
<B-rabbit> silverblade, i am teaching my brother, how to use linux....he is 8 years old :)
<wols>  http://pastebin.com/m538a7f67
<B-rabbit> haha
<wols> gcc -o nvclock nvclock.c -INONE -I./backend -I./nvcontrol -I.. -LNONE  -L./backend -lbackend -L./nvcontrol -lnvcontrol
<mirdin> anyone have experience getting a wireless device working with ubuntu?
<wols> nvclock.c:(.text+0xfa9): undefined reference to `XCloseDisplay'
<uniqoder> Evolution2: np
<x3roconf> i'm getting eroors like this nvclock.c:(.text+0xfa9): undefined reference to `XCloseDisplay'
<silverblade> I wouldn't have said it was /that/ offtopic, since in particular im tempted to persuade them to use ubuntu and its one of the more user friendly distros...
<keithclark> wols:  so, in Ubuntu, in order to setup a simple home network between two computers requires editing a text config file?
<etghn> I keep getting this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<wols> x3roconf: those two lines unequivocally say you DO
<silverblade> but anyway
<etghn> help
<wols> !b-e | etghn
<ubotu> etghn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<x3roconf> ok what libs i'm missing
<x3roconf> ?
<wols> the one providing XCloseDisplay
<pac1> What do I need to do in order to configure a printer.  System Tools -> Printers should be starting foomatic, but nothing comes of it.
<wols> for starters libX11
<B-rabbit> pac1, try enabling the printer service
<HaXiT> Happy Holiday's To ALL!!!!
<B-rabbit> pac1, system>administration>services
<brion2> ive tried many methods, is there a better way to remove a package using dpkg, dselect, apt-get or aptitude
<brion2> the --purge method doesnt work
<magic_ninja> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x3roconf> apt-get can't find libX11 why??
<wols> !tell brion2 about doesn't work
<wols> !doesntwork | brion2
<ubotu> brion2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libx
<Tezasaurus> I'm trying to install a dual-boot of Ubuntu on my father
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg, libx11-data, libx11-dev (and 407 others)
<euzao> !mp3
<Tezasaurus> 's laptop
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<euzao> which is the package with suport for mp3?
<Tezasaurus> grr, butterfingers
<wols> !mp3 | euzao
<ubotu> euzao: please see above
<diagon> daaaang, smooth bot
<Soskel> guys, I made something like beryl for windowsd
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > euzao
<keithclark> ok, where to find the nfs documentation?
<wols> keithclark: where all other docs are: /usr/share/doc/
<keithclark> wols, thanks
<rainwalker> is there a way to disable compiz fusion before logging in?
<bmt2> can any one give me a good dvd player to use.....
<brion2> dpkg: package in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<bmt2> i have tried several and no lukc
<bmt2> luck
<Tezasaurus> I'm trying to set up a dual-boot of with Ubuntu on my father's laptop that has Vista installed. When I try to install with the Live CD, it does not give me  the option for Guided Install on the empty space on the hard drive (about 11gb free of 60)- just Guided using the entire disk and Manual. How can I install Ubuntu in the free space so it can dual-boot Vista/Ubuntu?
<bmt2> they will play dvds that i burn...but the one from the store they will not play
<brion2> this error comes when I try to remove the package.
<wols> brion2: a) that's not all it says. there are lots important things more.  b) do what the helpful message says
<bmt2> how can i apt-get libdvdcss
<wols> !dvd | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<andre_> helo
<magic_ninja> for some reason proftpd is not installed but its a running service, any ideas
<hdevalence> how do I replace newlines with commas in a text stream?
<andre_> =-)
<brion2> wols i promise you that i have.
<B-rabbit> Tezasaurus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dual+boot&titlesearch=Titles....the method for installing xp & vista are the same i belive :)
<numpy> Tezasaurus: have you looked at resizing the drive in vista first.. to make the partion?
<wols> magic_ninja: that is not exactly possible. how do you come to this conclusion?
<brion2> ive googled every message to death.
<wols> brion2: it says reinstall the package. do it
<magic_ninja> Package proftpd is not installed, so not removed
<magic_ninja> but the daemon is running in the services menu
<RockerMONO> hi
<wols> magic_ninja: that doesn't explain why you think it's running
<magic_ninja> be right back
<Jack_Sparrow> magic_ninja: Did you install it manually.. outside of using the repos
<magic_ninja> now what?
<edgy> Hi, Iam tryinɡ to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger to authenticate via my finger but sudo tf-tool --acquire always say failed swipes, any hint?
<magic_ninja> sorry xchat was messing up and cutting off sentences
<Rabiddog> any edmonton, alberta residents here?
<wols> magic_ninja: netstat -anp |grep 21
<wols> magic_ninja: sudo netstat -anp |grep 21
<chazco> Hi... i've built v4l-dvb, how can I create a .deb from it? checkinstall made one which wont install
<Tezasaurus> numpy: No, I didn't think I had to do that- I haven't really used Vista much, I was on XP myself before ubuntu
<wols> chazco: http://www.us.debian.org/devel/
<zombie_monkey> exit
<magic_ninja> wols: nope its not running, it just showed it as activated
<wols> magic_ninja: dpkg -l |grep proftpd
<brion2> A package failed to recover (1) error processing postgresql (--configure) package is in a very bad incinsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<numpy> Tezasaurus: the best way to go aobut it is to part the drive.. as the version of *buntu you might have will probably not know what or how to resize the bits in the Vista part.
<brion2> this is the reinstall command.
<magic_ninja> wols: what if someone happened to compile and install it on my machine for an unknown reason?
<Soskel> I made beryl for windows
<Tezasaurus> numpy: Okay, so I use a tool in Vista to resize the partition, and then when I use the Ubuntu live cd again, it will let me install into that free space?
<Soskel> I can show source code
<magic_ninja> wols: would it still show up on my service menu
<wols> magic_ninja: then it's his job to remove it again the way he installed it
<numpy> Tezasaurus: indeed it will bro..
<magic_ninja> Tezasaurus: or just use gparted in the livecd
<wols> magic_ninja: I asked you something
<magic_ninja> wols: what if this was an unknown install to me (theoretically)
<numpy> you need to have better hold on your system them magic_ninja :-)
<magic_ninja> rc  proftpd                                1.3.0-21ubuntu1                           Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<wols> magic_ninja: stop messaging me
<magic_ninja> sorry its half in PM
<magic_ninja> didn't wanna get spammed
<wols> magic_ninja: and learn what "rc" means. now go away
<magic_ninja> wols: wow no need to be rude
<magic_ninja> wols: but thank you
<magic_ninja> numpy: i do, got good security setup but i'm still paranoid
<Jack_Sparrow> Soskel: That is ot in here.. no need to show us source code for it
<Intelligitimate> I need to burn a CD, how do I not use up the entire CD for a tiny little file? How do I not finalize the disk in Nautilus?
<pvl1> intelligitimate: u need a cd burning app
<Jack_Sparrow> Intelligitimate: k3b might allow multisession
<B-rabbit> how do one get information about a application program which is NOT installed.... from a command line?
<Tezasaurus> okay, new question about gparted
<numpy> shoot
<hacknslash> B-rabbit, please explain a little more
<bulmer> B-rabbit-> you can google for it?
<vishal> Anyone got any tips on speeding up ubuntu's load time?
<wols> B-rabbit: apt-cache search <something> and apt-cache show <package>
<Sharpie> exit
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: not really
 * wols chains Jack_Sparrow down
<wols> you'renot going anywhere
<SunmanXII> damn. well, the same thing happened.
<Ryan450> hey guys, having a hard time installing a gdm theme. I use system->loginwindow->local->add+ find the tarball for the theme I downloaded. It gets installed, but it never shows up on the list for me to select. Any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: Yes, I am here, just waiting for neice to deliver her baby
<Tezasaurus> there are two partitions, an 8gb recovery partition and the main on (65gb)- so I want to resize the 65gb so there are 10gb free, so I would put 0 for Free Space Preceding, 55000 for new size, and 10000 for Free Space Following?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: you are doing fine
<B-rabbit> hacknslash, for example...if an package is installed...you could  use the man command to get the manual...but u cannot do this to a package which is not installed....
<joeamined> hi
<vxworks> did anyone have problems with hidden APs and wpa_supplicant? I got a intel 3945 card. I installed iwlwifi driver, Im running wpa_supplicant, but it cannot connect to hidden APs! Please help me!
<osxdude> Rebooting this computer for updates, brb
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: haha sorry if im distracting you or anything. so, any ideas?
<wols> B-rabbit: I gave you the commands to use
<joeamined> how can i record sound out from my sound card please ?
<B-rabbit> wols, thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: that was the xorg ati card video color problem?
<tocool> anybody have kvirc installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit: See wols command .. very simple
<B-rabbit> thnx
<Ryan450> joeamined: Have you tried using sound recorder and setting the input to mix?
<joeamined> ryan i don't have the mix input
<annonymouse> hey all
<Fezzler> What does it mean if some asks me to 'check if DTR stays high" on my serial port?
<Tux360> anyone use mute?
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: yes, im the one with the ATI xorg.conf problem
<hacknslash> B-rabbit, does wols command answer your question?
<x3roconf> anyone running nepenthes honeypot?
<Tux360> is mute still work annonomously?
<Jack_Sparrow> SunmanXII: Ask wols.. but I would reinstall the restriced drivers...
<SunmanXII> Jack_Sparrow: i tried reverting to an old xorg.conf, but it did the same thing that it did last time i tried changing xorg.conf - it disabled my ATI driver and went into failsafe mode
<Fezzler> Make that "DSR"
<B-rabbit> hacknslash, yer
<B-rabbit> :)
<numpy> Tezasaurus: no no man try it this way
<hacknslash> B-rabbit, you sure
<x3roconf> it's pretty goog for collecting malware lol
<B-rabbit> hacknslash, what have u got in mind?
<Tux360> i would like to install kommute can anyone help me?
<Intelligitimate> How do I select for multisession in k3b?
<hacknslash> B-rabbit, I thought perhaps you wanted to look at man pages for applications that were not installed on your pc
<B-rabbit> hacknslash, that would be helpful too, is there a way to do this...via the command line...and not google?
<numpy> Tezasaurus: actually looking at your description of what you need you are right
<vxworks> did anyone have problems with hidden APs and wpa_supplicant? I got a intel 3945 card. I installed iwlwifi driver, Im running wpa_supplicant, but it cannot connect to hidden APs! Please help me!
<Hagg1> Hello, is there anyone that can help me out with a NAT-problem?
<Tezasaurus> numpy: You sure? I don
<Tezasaurus> t' want to kill my father's laptop :P
<BarryToeman> Hagg1: just ask, someone might know.
<DARKGuy> Hey, I fixed a bug in the xpad driver concerning the Chinese-Made X-Box Controller type S (I have one). How do I submit my fix?
<numpy> Tezasaurus: I looks "right " to me.. the problem that I saw with it was the "space before" option
<nickrud> DARKGuy, http://xpad.sourceforge.net/ if that's the same driver
<numpy> Tezasaurus: you should want to start from the ass end of a drive
<Tezasaurus> numpy: Actually, it's not letting me resize at all. I can type in the values but can't confirm the resize. I'll just try it in Vista
<B-rabbit> hacknslash, ....
<hacknslash> B-rabbit, brb
<DARKGuy> nickrud: actually, that's a notepad, not the X-Box controller driver XD
<numpy> Tezasaurus: that's the best way to go at it bro :)
<numpy> Tezasaurus: sorry not much help beyond that
<x3roconf> i have found some big botnets lol
<nickrud> DARKGuy, lol,
<Tezasaurus> numpy: No problem- if it works in Vista, that should solve everything. Do you know the name of the program in Vista?
<Hagg1> I have three NIC's: eth0 = WAN, br_lan =LAN1, br_wlan = LAN2. LAN1 is working with NAT and stuff, and LAN2 can route to/from LAN! but can not get out throu WAN (with NAT)... What do I add/edit to iptables to make NAT work?
<numpy> partition magic 8+ will work
<[nix]> How do I hide the menubar?
<B-rabbit> [nix], why would u want to do that?
<keithclark> Ok, I have two Ubuntu computers setup here.  I turned on Samba services to both.  They can both see each other when I select Places....Network.  Only one can see the shared folder though.
<x3roconf> partition magic? why not gparted
<Silver_Fox> Whats up?
<numpy> x3roconf: gparted was not regonizing the part traits for the Vista install
<x3roconf> ok
<keithclark> Sorry guys, it now works!
<numpy> :)
<Silver_Fox> Why can i use desktop affects like compiz fusion with dual monitores?
<ice-11> Hi, where can I find the source code to the package asoundconf ?
<kc5goi> Can someone tell me were I can submit a bug report?  I ran into a big issue when I upgrade Postfix to 2.4.5.  MailScanner no longer likes it.
<B-rabbit> !asoundconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asoundconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[nix]> Anyone know how to hide the menubar?
<ice-11> B-rabbit: hm...
<Jack_Sparrow> !find postfix
<ubotu> Found: postfix, postfix-cdb, postfix-dev, postfix-doc, postfix-ldap (and 10 others)
<BubblegumTate> In Xfce I set 'Let Xfce handle the desktop' but whne I reboot, Gnome is doing it again. How can I make it remember this
<B-rabbit> ice-11, google would be your friend for that :)
<btse> any freenode staff in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> info postfix
<Jack_Sparrow> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1092 kB, installed size 2528 kB
<ice-11> B-rabbit: google has been quite useless for that i'm afraid. all i've found is a frontend to asoundconf called asoundconf-gtk
<kc5goi> !info postfix
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: Is that the version you installed?
<kc5goi> I am still using 6.06 since it is in LTS.
<numpy> :- /
<kc5goi> I did apt-get update then upgrade and blessed the 2.4.5 install.
<btse> ---> any freenode staff in here?
<kc5goi> I need to either find out why they are not playing friendly or donwgrade back to the 2.2.* version I had.
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: If you upgraded, what version are you running
<crimsun> ice-11: what are you attempting to do?
<ice-11> crimsun: compile asoundconf on Gentoo
<kc5goi> 2.4.5 for Dapper.
<ice-11> crimsun: so I can switch my default sound device to my logitech headset
<crimsun> ice-11: ...it's a Python script.  Why are you compiling it?
<ice-11> crimsun: ahh it is? i didn't know that... where can I get the script then?
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: can you post your sources.list to the pastebin.. not in the channel then give us the link
<hacknslash> B-rabbit, sorry, i can't find it either, I'll have a quick google, coz it would be nice for me to use too
<ice-11> crimsun: i couldn't find asoundconf in ubuntu's package search
<B-rabbit> hacknslash, cool
<crimsun> ice-11: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~motu/asoundconf-ui/asoundconf-trunk/files
<crimsun> ice-11: we ship asoundconf in the alsa-utils source package.
<logic_girl> tcl
<ice-11> crimsun: ahh! thank you very much :)
<crimsun> ice-11: be aware that asoundconf and friends are largely deprecated due to PulseAudio existing.
<crush_groove> nix did you get an aanswer ?>
<simmer1> are there any apps for configuring mouse buttons so that the changes are applied to the xorg.conf?
<ice-11> crimsun: hmm thank you, I'll keep that in mind. :)
<kc5goi> Jack: working on it.
<pvl1> has anyone got gnump3d to work on gutsy?
<kc5goi> Jack: http://www.kc5goi.net/ubuntu/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: Thats ok.. I am just trying to understand.. you did apt-get-update    then apt-get upgrade ?  and you are still on Dapper?
<kc5goi> Danged if I remember why Feisty-commercial is there.
<GE123> I'm trying to figure out how to configure gnome to start a certain application on a key combination, how do I set/configure that? I tried in Keyboard Shortcuts, but I don't see how to set a custom application to start that isn't already in the list
<ompaul> kc5goi, it should not be
<kc5goi> Still on Dapper.  I did the apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade -s.  Got no complaints so I ran upgrade
<ice-11> crimsun: It WORKED :D. thanks for the clarification.. lmao I'd have been looking for a long time for the source to compile a script... heh
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: I see feisty repos in your dapper sources list...
<kc5goi> Yea and I do not remember why I did that and forgot it was there.  The package I installed matches the Dapper release though.
<readme> Hello all, I'm getting frustrated with network manager. It tries to login to a connection that I don't use, and I always have to manually select my connection on login. Please Help.
<googlah> hey folks, when trying to remove sasl2-bin package, it want to remove apache2 and phpmyadmin as well for instance, why is this? they even dont belong to each other :(
<ompaul> kc5goi, you got away with it once but you might not have gotten away with it twice
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove --purge network-manager ?
<kc5goi> no argument there but I do not remember why I did it.
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: You might want to rem out thouse feisty repos...   and perhaps reinstall that app...
<keithclark> wols: networking is automatic.  All you have to do is turn sharing on to the individual directories.  Just as you would in Windows.  No config file changes needed to be made.
<kc5goi> I just commented them out.  This system is in a VM so I can test the VM before I try the production box.
<kc5goi> I am kicking myself for not backing up the VM before I did the upgrade.
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Hi...  I need to run.. Happy Holidays..   Christmas Baby on the way...
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, have lots of fun ;-)
<kc5goi> Good luck.
<Jack_Sparrow> kc5goi: good luck.. sorry we didnt have a better answer
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, you still here?
<kc5goi> MailScanner is ignoing the hold queue.
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs..
<kc5goi> Thanks for trying.
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow....good luck!
<MrPiracy> anyone could help me with kiba-dock?
<Jack_Sparrow> Happy Holidays All.
<MrPiracy> anyone ther?
<MrPiracy> there?
<butcherbird> MrPiracy: i am here
<butcherbird> i think
<MrPiracy> hello butcher
<butcherbird> hi running into a problem?
<MrPiracy> inspired for xmas?
<neopsych1> Hi, can anyone help me with the commands for converting MP4 to FLV using ffmepg?
<MrPiracy> yup, problem with kiba-dock
<arun> hey guys
<arun> anyone willing to help this porr chap
<MrPiracy> what up arun?
<arun> ?
<butcherbird> sorry no exp with it all i could recommend is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<crush_groove> ask your question arun
<arun> i get an error when i try to update my system
<crush_groove> whats the error
<lordofthepigs> hello, is there any way to make compiz and xrandr play nice together with an intel 965 chipset?
<lordofthepigs> or am I just screwed?
<crush_groove> lordofthepigs, /join #compiz-fusion
<arun> 'E:Type '--00:32:58--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<arun> thats the one i keep getting
<arun> and i have no idea wht that means
<numpy> anyone else having issue with "du" freezing this system?
<numpy> their*
<crush_groove> arun update your source list
<arun> how do i do that?
<readme> Hello all, I'm getting frustrated with network manager. It tries to login to a connection that I don't use, and I always have to manually select my connection on login. Please Help.
<t94xr> its 9:26am to me and its xmas time, merry xmas everyone, especially FloodBot*
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: have you tried any ffmpeg commands yet? i can try to help you.
<SeveredCross> Anyone had any sort of experience with parted taking forever to do its work
<nomasteryoda> SeveredCross, yes
<neopsych1> Thanks Barry
<x3roconf> .root.st4rt dns_rcp 50 5 0 -b -r -x
<SeveredCross> I've had GParted running a resize on a big FAT32 partitioin for 4-5 hours.
<x3roconf> ups
<nomasteryoda> sometimes 45min to 2hrs
<nomasteryoda> for me
<neopsych1> Im not sure how to do it .. its been a while since i last used it.
<neopsych1> I downloaded a gui but it doesnt work for what i want.
<SeveredCross> 45 minutes to 2 hours would've probably been acceptable.
<SeveredCross> I'm pushing 5 here.
<SeveredCross> And there's no progress indicator because it's using parted.
<crush_groove> arun sudo apt-get update
<SeveredCross> Er, using libparted*
<neopsych1> I need the commands to input files / set output bitrates / audio etc. to convert mp4 etc to flv.
<oc80z> hi
<nomasteryoda> t94xr, same to you... still Eve here 15:30est
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: do you have the commands?
<arun> doesnt work.....
<t94xr> nomasteryoda, no idea what that is but you fail because thats not NZDT
<grilledchickensa> i have a stack of blank dvds and no blank cds.  is ther a way i can burn a dvd so that it reads as a cd?  i have an older computer that only reads cds
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: give me the parameters you want and I'll give you a command
<SeveredCross> I'm really tempted to cancel it, but I'm worried about losing data.
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: what is the final video being used for?
<nomasteryoda> t94xr, hehe yea.. north america, eastern time zone
<t94xr> grilledchickensa, no no no no no, and no
<nomasteryoda> you do win
<crush_groove> arun did you put in your pw ?
<grilledchickensa> wow, tell me how you really feel
<arun> yes
<t94xr> grilledchickensa, CD is not DVD and DVD is not CD
<crush_groove>  and what did it return ? same error?
<neopsych1> need to convert input video xyz.mp4 to FLV 200kbps video and 48kbps audio sample
<t94xr> grilledchickensa, think Petrol and Desiel
<arun> it gives me another error similar to the last one
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: with 320x240 resolution
<t94xr> grilledchickensa, CDs track are 24nm apart and DVDs are 17nm apart if i remember corrrectly
<arun> E: Type ' --00:32:58--' is not known on line 1 in sourcelist /ect/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<t94xr> they just look the same and thats about it
<arun> thats wht it gives me
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: webstreaming etc.
<rikardot> can someone help me with lirc on ubuntu 7.10? i have Zalman casing with Soundgraph IMON built in
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: ffmpeg -i xyz.mp4 -s 320x240 -b 200k -ar 48000 output.flv
<Robert_Hardy> Hello can anyone help me with a sound problem
<neopsych1> Thanks BarryToeman
<bewst> Does anyone notice gutsy's dynticks making a difference for them?
<neopsych1> barry.. do i just put in the location of the file for xyz?
<numpy> no bewst :- /
<neopsych1> on that same commandline
<Bllz> How do I join files that I split with the "split" command?  I have files xaa through xal that all need to be joined into one .iso file
<Darknature> I just put ubuntu on my laptop and it appears that the sound only works when i have my headphones plugged in
<Darknature> does anyone know what is going on?
 * bewst considers changing his ID to blitz++
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: your ffmpeg build might use kilobits instead of bits, so you might have to change bitrate
<bewst> thanks numpy
<neopsych1> ok
<bewst> I wonder why
<SeveredCross> Argh. I give up on this partitioning.
<rikardot> did anyone successfully installed and configured lirc with imon drivers?
<SeveredCross> I'll leave it for a few hours, if I come back tonight and it's not done I'll kill it.
<butcherbird> Bllz: cat or cp is usually what i do
<butcherbird> !join | Bllz
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: i didn't test my command I gave you, but it should work. it will output whereever your current directory is or you can specify it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darknature> any help with my sound trouble?
<Bllz> butcherbird:  so cat file file file?
<[dementon]> ola
<ompaul> !es | [dementon]
<ubotu> [dementon]: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<[dementon]> soi de chile
<butcherbird> Bllz: try a google search for concatonate linux for some examples.  well a basic cat example might be cat xaa > file; cat xab >> file
<ompaul> !cl | [dementon]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsych1> barrytoeman: Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?)
<[dementon]> hablan spañol
<Bllz> okay... concatonate... thanks!
<butcherbird> Bllz: basically one > will give you a new file and two >> says append to this file
<ompaul> [dementon]     /join #ubuntu-es
<Bllz> okay. sounds good, thanks butcherbird!
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: the problem is in the "-ar". omit it or mess around with other values.
<arun> i tried installing wine...... i think i messed up system
<Darknature> I just put ubuntu on my laptop and it appears that the sound only works when i have my headphones plugged in. Can anyone tell me how i go about fixing it so the speakers work
<ompaul> crimsun, ^^ any ideas on that one?
<ironfoot_496> hello I'm in a great deal of trouble I've been trying to get rails on my system but now I have a great big mess. I have phpmyadmin totally messed and rails is tottally gone too. I really need someone who wouldn't mind helping me get back on track?
<arun> can i pm u crush_grove
<arun> ?
<Bllz> I can't find anything about concatonate, butcherbird.
<Bllz> at least nothing relevant...
<ironfoot_496> Is there anyone who could be kind enough to help me here?
<neopsych1> barry: what should i change it to?
<hacknslash> Darknature, the soundcard can use oss or alsa drivers perhaps changing these may help
<crimsun> Darknature: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it in a Terminal via bash
<Darknature> k thx
<Bllz> wait nvm
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: i don't think flv is compatible with -ar 48000. try 44100 or omit it.  the default might be 44100 anyway.
<neopsych1> Thanks BarrryToeman.
<neopsych1> That was it.. it needed to be 44100 ;-)
<readme> Hello all, I'm getting frustrated with network manager. It tries to login to a connection that I don't use, and I always have to manually select my connection on login. Please Help.
<butcherbird> readme: i dont know howto change in the gui but gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: that is the base command then from which you improve.  for example it will encode audio to 64 kb/s by default.  you can see other default settings when it is encoding.  it will tell you.
<arun> <irc://freenode/ubuntu/crush_grive
<neopsych1> thanks
<arun> <irc://freenode/ubuntu/grush_grove>
<nickrud> readme, you can remove a connection from network manager by finding it by running   gconf-editor , and looking under system/networking/wireless/networks/ , and then running gconftool --unset-recursive /system/networking/wireless/networks/<networkname>
<vxworks> did anyone have problems with hidden APs and wpa_supplicant? I got a intel 3945 card. I installed iwlwifi driver, Im running wpa_supplicant, but it cannot connect to hidden APs! Please help me!
<butcherbird> vxworks: does sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid whatevername; sudo dhclient   <-- not work?
<crimsun> vxworks: using wpa_supplicant directly (and not network-manager)?
<butcherbird> oh wpa nm
<nickrud> readme, sorry, that switch was --recursive-unset
<vxworks> crimsun wpa_supplicant directly
<orionr> Hey guys,
<orionr> Everytime i go to a website that uses the adobe flash player. it prompts me to install it and that says that i already have it installed but the plug isnt working anyway.
<oc80z> sounds fun.
<crimsun> vxworks: did you configure /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf correctly?
<neopsych1> barrytoeman: when trying to encode mp4 to flv it gives an error containing.. libfaad.so.0
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: rror while opening codec for input stream #0.1
<neopsych1> rror while opening codec for input stream #0.1
<neopsych1> rror while opening codec for input stream #0.1
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: did you install ffmpeg from synaptic?
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: or did you compile it?
<neopsych1> yeah.. i got the unofficial version
<scguy318> orionr: known issue
<neopsych1> ER.. i think .. tried to compile it .. but that was a mission .. so at the moment it can encode AVI to FLV
<neopsych1> But i know flv doesnt come in ubuntu by defaault
<neopsych1> default
<neopsych1> so... is there any way to fix the error?
<scguy318> orionr: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<scguy318> orionr: it's due to Adobe updating their Adobe flash plugin, and thus breaking the MD5 sum check in the flashplugin-nonfree package
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: get ffmpeg from the medibuntu repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: Im pretty suer thats where i got it from
<orionr> scguy: i installed it from the adobe site and it worked so idk
<Obsidian> I can't get a Java Baesd game too load, I get a "applet Failed" message ....
<Scotland1314> i have a partition question i have a 11gb drive. i am going to partition it 20gb for root / 3 gb for swap and 88 gb as document storage.  gan i point the 88gb partition to mount as /home?  woudl that config work?
<Tu13es> how much swap space do I want with a 10gb partition and 1gb of RAM?
<Scotland1314> i mean 111gb
<travkin> i have 09823048023480234gb
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: check in synaptic to see if you're using the Ubuntu universe version of ffmpeg or the medibuntu one.
<darel> hi ubuntuusers, after installation of a ati driver i got a big problem with my mouse, it doesnt work correktly
<neopsych1> ok
<neopsych1> yup
<neopsych1> theres a bunch of medibuntu packages there
<darel> does sb know about my problem
<kyu_flux_> Scotland1314: I might be dated but i've always tried to following the x3 or x4 rule
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: what is the exact error it gives you? if it is a long message use pastebin and then give me the link
<kyu_flux_> Scotland1314: meaning x3 or x4 your physical memory should be your swap size
<nickrud> Scotland1314, that's fine, but you probably don't need to go over 2gb for swap (unless you're old school, like kyu_flux_ :)
<KindOne> I'm Having trouble getting RuneScape too load, I've got java's installed... but I still cant play ....
<hacknslash> Scotland1314, maybe lvm is the way to go, save some space for expansion later on
<Scotland1314> nickrud,  lvm?
<kyu_flux_> nickrud: exactly - right now it's 2 GB physical used, 20 MB / 8 GB swap used
<Scotland1314> hacknslash,lvm
<Scotland1314> ?
<hacknslash> Scotland1314, logical volume management
<Scotland1314> i just want the / a seperate partition so i can upgrade without damaging anything
<prairiechic_> just installed 7.10 onto my wifes pc, and she clicked a keyboard button by accident and now the colors are basically inverted
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: no worries.. i searched for libfaad on synaptic and installed the codec seems to be working ;-) thanks
<prairiechic_> blue is red red is blue
<prairiechic_> ??
<Viper550> Excuse me, but how exactly do you get a debian menu going properly in Openbox on Gutsy?
<hacknslash> Scotland1314, they are virtual partitions and can be resized on the fly
<LimCore> how to install ubuntu like system to USB key,  from within running (hard drive) ubutnu?   But to usb key I want to install ubutntu 32 bit (or debian),  while I run 64 bit ubuntu
<Hristo> can somebody tell me what is the current kernel version included in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Fezzler> irssi is hard to learn
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: good.  if you want to quickly test the encode isntead of waiting you can try adding "-vframes x" with x being the number of frames to encode.
<oc80z> neopsych1 check the monitor connection
<iamalsotim> How can I disable EDID detection in X?
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: wondering though.. where is it putting the output file??!~
<dagon^> Fezzler; nah, read on their website, check out forums
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: it is outputting to your current directory.
<darel> histro type uname -r an now you got it
<Scotland1314> hacknslash, am not so sure about logical partitions and stuff :P i can use the alternative cd to install ubuntu and get my partitions mounted and stuff but apart from that am really not far enough into linux
<Scotland1314> :P
<hacknslash> Scotland1314, fair enough
<LimCore> Hristo: yes
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: you could specifiy it with /folder/folder/output.flv
<orionr> has anyone here had any problem with firefox crashing while using the adobe flash plug and perhaps running compiz-fusion
<neopsych1> Hmm
<LimCore> Hristo: on 64 bit, it is 2.6.22-14-generic
<Hristo> LimCore, Thanks!
<neopsych1> It doesnt seem to show in current directory??>? will it only show up once encoding finnished?
<LimCore> Hristo: n/p  but for 32 bit it migt be different btw
<JordanC-Dynamics> Ahoy there folks
<prairiechic_> ive been trying too google my issue but not finding anything
<prairiechic_> i could use some help please
<Hristo> LimCore, I supposed just that, thanks
<Hristo> :>
<butcherbird> prairiechic_: whats the problem?
<JordanC-Dynamics> Is it possible to dual-boot Ubuntu Gutsy with Windows.. *shudders* Media Center Edition
<Scotland1314> hacknslash, i might try the config i was thinking of in vmware
<nickrud> wow, kyu_flux_ I never come close to that
<prairiechic_> my wife hit a button? on the newly installed 7.10 and now all the colors are basically inverted
<Scotland1314> just to see if it will work
<butcherbird> JordanC-Dynamics: yep
<thedonvaughn> JordanC-Dynamics: of course
<prairiechic_> red is blue blue is red
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: it should show up while encoding.
<neopsych1> hmm
<prairiechic_> i dont know what she did or how to chagne it back,  i tried to se t human theme but its blue
<neopsych1> nothing there
<neopsych1> But theres definately something happening.
<nickrud> Viper550, install menu & menu-xdg
<JordanC-Dynamics> Is it as easy as Fedora 7 ?
<JordanC-Dynamics> :P
<kyu_flux_> nickrud: any suggestions on what to look at? I know firefox is a beast sometimes but it's only about 200 megs right now
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: then wait for encoding to finish and look.
<Viper550> Okay...
<JordanC-Dynamics> Man I hate mIRC.. it's awful
<numpy> it so is JordanC-Dynamics
<KindOne> I love mIRC....
<JordanC-Dynamics> Man, it sucks
<Fezzler> Anyone here use irssi instead of Gaim/Pidgin?
<hacknslash> Scotland1314, good idea, if its a modern pc, you will find swap space hardly used, if the pc is configured correctly, unless you are really number crunching
<chazco> Hi... i've got an archive being created by using the right click method in nautilus, and its taking _ages_... approx 2000 files, total approx 100MB... any ideas why?
<JordanC-Dynamics> I use Konversation, usually
<kyu_flux_> I also thought that the new ubuntu (gutsy) tried to prefetch...
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: what framerate is it encoding at? it will list fps.  i'm just curious
<Kazuya_> is another disc drive needed to backup data from within ubuntu live cd because I can't eject the live cd to burn or can i enable a ramdisk?
<butcherbird> Fezzler: most more seasoned users id say
<silent_> right, so I'm installing a game through wine... as root
<nickrud> kyu_flux_, not really, but it really sounds like you've got a memory leak somewhere.
<neopsych1> not sure
<neopsych1> is this right ot output to seperate folder?
<Soskel> http://imageprocessinglab.com/verizon.mp3
<neopsych1> ffmpeg -i /home/andrew/Desktop/files/video/Freedom_Downtime.mp4 -s 320x240 -b 200k -ar 44100 /home/andrew/Desktop/files/video/output/output.flv
<neopsych1> ????/
<prairiechic_> red is blue, blue is red, white is black, black is white
<prairiechic_> i really dont know what she did or how to fix this
<butcherbird> Kazuya_: i thought there was an option at boot to load to memory or somesuch if ya got 512MB of course that wont work
<kyu_flux_> nickrud: I guess I have a few hours of hunting to do. =)
<prairiechic_> fresh install just today
<prairiechic_> and it was fine
<prairiechic_> she was using openoffice
<nickrud> kyu_flux_, that's the spirit !
<butcherbird> prairiechic_: does it show up fine for another user?
<prairiechic_> only user on the system
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: forget all of those folders.  just navigate to your source vid in terminal and then try ffmpeg.  it will simplify things.  also use -vframes to test your encode before doing the whole thing
<akro> hej
<butcherbird> prairiechic_: worst case you rm -fr .g* dirs in her home directory if its a config issue but that is like taking a sledgehammer to kill a butterfly
<akro> hej
<akro>  
<KindOne> can someone help my get RuneScape to work on my xubunto .... I'v Installed some java's but it still wont load ....
<kyu_flux_> nickrud: just for comparison, can you give me your total/used/buffers+cache size (free)?
<pvl1> kindone: u need the java firefox plugin
<pvl1> !java | kindone
<ubotu> kindone: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Viper550> <nickrud> k, I installed both
<Scotland1314> thanks everyone that answered me for your help..and a merry xmas if you believe in it :P
<Hammer89> Anyone know the safest way to get around the vista MBR issues when installing Ubuntu dual-boot?
<nickrud> kyu_flux_, a sec I'm at work, coming and going (party and working, makes it fun)
<kyu_flux_> nickrud: no worries
<numpy> Hammer89: what are the issues exactly?
<nickrud> Viper550, you should see them, you may have to log out and back in
<Viper550> nm, got it. needed to run update-menus, then it came
<numpy> Hammer89: is it not allowing you to overwrite it?
<ultraz> one question, where do i cahnge background color that is during the splash screen?
<Hammer89> numpy: I'm not 100% sure myself... I just heard there were some issues... and I've read horror stories (vista not booting after installation, etc)
<Odd-rationale> ultraz: do sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<nickrud> 1932892 , 1501448 , 840140, 1092752
<pvl1> ultraz: go through system/administration/login window
<ultraz> pvl1: i did change to black there but i get still that native ubuntu color during the splash screen
<Hammer89> numpy: it's got something to do with MS going over to some new Boot Configuration Database
<Odd-rationale> ultraz: In that file you will find a hex code like #dab082. Change that to whatever #hex you want.
<nickrud> Viper550, hm, update-menus should be run when the packages were installed
<numpy> Hammer89: the only thing I know is that with older versions of Grub.. there were issues but if your Fiesty and above you will be fine
<ultraz> Odd-rationale: ok will try that
<Hammer89> numpy: Hmmm... okay
<Atru1> I just installed Gutsy x64 and flash doesn't seem to be working. I went to videos.google.com and was prompted to install flash, it looks like it installed but every time the page reloads it says the pluggin is missing. Do I have to do something special to make this work?
<Hammer89> numpy: should I use Vista to modify my partition? (I read that there were NTFS compatibility issues using gparted)
<nickrud> kyu_flux_, the numbers above were for you, forgot the nick
<Odd-rationale> !flash | altru1
<lordofthepigs> is there anyway to get the current screen orientation, to use with xrandr?
<ubotu> altru1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<pvl1> hammer89: from my experience gparted does fine with NTFS
<dampjam> Hey - just upgraded to gutsy and getting a ton of HAL errors.... any common solutions?
<Hammer89> pvl1: with vista?
<scguy318> Hammer89: if you want, though the latest GPartEd should do fine with NTFS, but either way, backup!
<Hammer89> scguy318: Oh... okay... maybe I'm getting old info
<pvl1> Hammer89: not with vista but NTFS is NTFS eitherway. did u google around about that?
<Atru1> Odd-rationale, thanks
<kyu_flux_> nickrud: ahh, not too far off from mine I suppose
<Hammer89> Hammer89: I'd read something about Vista using some new NTFS version, or something
<numpy> Hammer89: indeed you should NO version of (g)arted works that I have used thsu far :- /
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: that sounds more advanced.. but .. it seems to work if i specify the directory to output to being different from the same directory as source.. so now i can see the file
<Hammer89> *pvl1:
<Odd-rationale> Atru1: NP. I really don't know why it hasnt been fixed yet...
<taz_> hi  guys.. any one know how to set up with wobbly windows ?
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: is there any way to do a 2pass encoding?
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: yes...hold on.
<Odd-rationale> !compiz | taz_
<ubotu> taz_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pvl1> hammer89: oh i ahvent heard about that. alli can say is do a backup, and do anything if u dont have a vista cd and plan to keep it
<neopsych1> ok
<Hammer89> numpy: Hmm... okay... seems like the safest way to me, anyway
<nickrud> Odd-rationale, last I read, it was konqueror issues
<Odd-rationale> taz_: You need to have compiz enabled
<numpy> Hammer89: it is..bro it is
<taz_> yes i did   nothing change
<Hammer89> pvl1: that's one of my concerns... all I have is the restoration disk from Toshiba... I don't have the actual Vista disks
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: ffmpeg -i xyz.mp4 -pass 1 -s 320x240 -b 200k -an -f flv -y /dev/null && ffmpeg -i xyz.mp4 -pass 2 -s 320x240 -b 200k -ar 44100 outputfile2pass.flv
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Are you using Gutsy?
<annonymouse> sorry to ask a question does any one know how i can remotly access my ubuntu connection either via telnet or ssh?
<neopsych1> thanks
<taz_> humm where gusty ?? help tell me where i can find it
<pvl1>  Hammer89:TOshiba is by far the ebst with this. the rescue disk is vista, and more apps that came with your desktop
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Which version of Ubuntu did you install?
<pvl1> hammer89: or is it specifically a restoration disk?
<taz_> yes already update new verson
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: where does the pass1 temp file go.. does it get deleted?
<neopsych1> er???
<neopsych1> not too sure how this works
<Hammer89> pvl1: hold on
<ultraz> Odd-rationale: thank`s a lot, that worked for me :)
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Go to System -> Admin -> System Monitor. On the system tab, do you see "Release 7.10 (gutsy)"?
<Hammer89> pvl1: "Recovery and applications/Drivers"
<Odd-rationale> ultraz: np
<jox> hello world
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: it's going to /dev/null, but that might not work for you...hmmm..i'm using x264 which allows that because it has a log file.  let me give you a new example.
<nene> hi
<pvl1> Hammer89: its a rescue disk. itll reinstall your drivers, vista, and w/e apps came with your box
<trumpetmic> is it possible to use the startup manager from the livedvd?
<taz_> ok stand by
<Hammer89> pvl1: okay, cool
<Hammer89> can anyone point me to a good step-by-step guide to installing Gutsy duak boot with Vista?
<taz_> yes 7.10
<jox> nene, BUHABhuaBhaBhuABUH
<Hammer89> *dual
<nene> jox -.-
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Try install compizconfig-settings-manager via synaptic.
<jox> neXD
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Wait...
<jox> nene, XD
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: if the first example doesn't work then try this:
<numpy> Hammer89: http://nighthacker.net/how-to-dual-boot-vista-and-ubuntu-gutsy710/
<taz_> ok
<readme> Hello all, I'm getting frustrated with network manager. It tries to login to a connection that I don't use, and I always have to manually select my connection on login. Please Help.
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: ffmpeg -i xyz.mp4 -pass 1 -s 320x240 -b 200k -an output.flv && ffmpeg -i xyz.mp4 -pass 2 -s 320x240 -b 200k -ar 44100 output.flv
<Hammer89> numpy: Thank man
<Hammer89> *thanks
<pvl1> hammer89: http://nighthacker.net/how-to-dual-boot-vista-and-ubuntu-gutsy710/
<numpy> no problem :P
<annonymouse> Hammer89: http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<neopsych1> cool thanks
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Did you already try to go to System -> Pref -> Appearance. Then go to visual effects tab. Do you have the option to enable extra effects?
<Tyczek> is there possiblity to save a command under keys combination and then past it to terminal throu it ?
<pvl1> readme: in network mananger, did u try to turn of that connection?
<Hammer89> Thanks all... I'll be sure to come back after I screw something up
<numpy> woot!
<annonymouse> yw Hammer89
<taz_> ok stand by
<neopsych1> BarryToeman: will that put the pass1 file in the same directory as pass2?
<readme> pvl1: How would I do that?
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Do you have a supported video card?
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: it doesn't matter since i think a log file keeps the encoding stats.
<taz_> yes its good videcard
<pvl1> readme: at the top right of your screen, there should be a network manager or something icon, if you double click it, there should be options to turn of connections or switch to different ones
<wols> taz_: which one is it? and what dirvers do you use for it?
<BarryToeman> add a "-y" immediately after ffmpeg to prevent it from asking to overwrite.
<readme> pvl1: ok, trying..
<readme> pvl1: double clicking does nothing
<pvl1> readme: what about richt click?
<pvl1> *right
<taz_> gefroce 6800gt
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: yeah, there is a log file, so the first 2 pass example should work fine too.
<slylock> hello guys
<Odd-rationale> readme: Try left-click -> Manual Conf.
<pvl1> readme: better yet, go through system-administration-network
<BarryToeman> neopsych1: and it won't ask to overwrite because it contains "-y"
<slylock> i want to know how can i find out the distribution or version of ubuntu installed on my machine
<skun_> irc.Fansub-irc.org
<readme> pvl1: Yes, Enable Networking Enable Wireless Connection Info, About NM
<taz_> i got it wobbly
<Odd-rationale> taz_: Workin for you then?
<taz_> thanks
<wols> taz_: and which drivers?
<readme> Odd-rationale: Is there no way to have priorities set for network order there
<pvl1> readme: it isnt there, go through system-administration-network
<Odd-rationale> readme: Not that I know of.
<readme> pvl1: Roaming mode enabled
<Odd-rationale> readme: You can manually confg. it
<pvl1> readme:that means its on
<readme> Odd-rationale: I have already written a script to bypass NM altogether, but I wanted to just know if it was capable of being user friendly yet
<casey__> which would be faster to connect into and download from ssh telnet or ftp?
<readme> Running Feisty as this pc wont do Gutsy at all
<BarryToeman> slylock: System -> About Ubuntu or "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<Feferro> А что-тотут вас так много?
<DiceyDays> I need some amarok help. What is the command to umount my Meizu M6 (which is a MSC device) mounted at /media/disk. Thanks for any help.
<casey__> anyone know?
<ompaul> !ru | Feferro
<ubotu> Feferro: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Feferro> ubotu: :\Что?
<butcherbird> casey__: ftp will be fater than sftp or scp
<butcherbird> faster
<butcherbird> casey__: that is assuming you can max out the connection
<FullMon-T> help me get java please. apt-get install java doesn't work
<Feferro> Why is this channel so popular???
<butcherbird> Feferro: because im here
<casey__> butcherbird, ok
<pvl1> feferro: hold on, i speak russian
<bulmer> !java > FullMon-T
<casey__> what all is different from the reg ubuntu and the server version?
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: Try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<butcherbird> casey__: ubuntu server is a diff kernel and basically a stripped desktop install. it doesnt have any server apps running by default lamp etc
<ompaul> casey__, no gui - different base packages lamp etc from the off - end of the day not too much
<butcherbird> ompaul: lamp is installed by default?
<FullMon-T> Odd-rationale: E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<ompaul> casey__, you choose exactly what you want - i.e. parts of or all of lamp   ( butcherbird no)
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: Try "sudo apt-get update" first
<zention> you can use compression with scp or sftp
<pvl1> feferro:ета длыа помосх длыа линуь
<FullMon-T> Odd-rationale: same
<Feferro> pvl1: :\ This is not Russian
<casey__> ok so if i wanted to run a server to connect into and download music and movies and stuff inside of vmware on a reg ubuntu desktop that would be a good choice?
<FullMon-T> brb.
<Feferro> pvl1: I can not understandthis
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: do you get any error message from "sudo apt-get update"?
<pvl1> feferro my russian is bad towards typing. this is just the linux ubuntu help irc
<FullMon-T> Odd-rationale: no, just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Cyber34> I'm having problems trying to use the restricted drivers on this machine, if I enable them I'm greeted with a black screen when I should be seeing the login prompt, on 64-bit Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<casey__> anyone?
<Tnax> hi everyone and marry christmas. i have a quick question. is it possible to take a existing ete3 hdd that has one partition and repartition it so that i have two. without loosing any original data
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: What if you do "aptitude" instead of "apt-get"?
<backgen> hey guys, i know this is WAY off topic...but could anyone help me with a problem i have with connected a Vista computer with a Linksys router?
<Feferro> pvl1: Thanks
<bulmer> Tnax-> ete3?
<Tnax> in other words> install ubuntu on a hdd i used for storing data
<Tnax> exe3
<pvl1> tnax: gparted can copy paste i think
<FullMon-T> Odd-rationale: That seems to be the trick...
<butcherbird> backgen: #windows may be of help its pretty active
<bulmer> Tnax-> exe3?
<zention> Tnax: yes and no - you can repartition but if the data spans both partitions it can be awkward - look into paritioning tools like gpartd
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: Wait. Do you have universe and multiuniverse enabled?
<[gquit]bombadil> i'm getting an error when i'm trying to install a program from source
<FullMon-T> Odd-rationale: yes.
<Tyczek> I want to save terminal command at key combinarion to later paste. How can I do that?
<butcherbird> [gquit]bombadil: pastebin it?
<[gquit]bombadil> it says compiler cannot create executable
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: Is aptitude working?
<[gquit]bombadil> butcherbird: it's only one line
<[gquit]bombadil> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<butcherbird> [gquit]bombadil: have you installed build-essential?
<pvl1> Tyczek: you can highlight and copy
<[gquit]bombadil> butcherbird: probably not
<butcherbird> !compile | [gquit]bombadil see that
<ubotu> [gquit]bombadil see that: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pvl1> bombadil: did u get the compiling neccesisties?
<pvl1> nvm
<bulmer> Tnax-> risky but doable, i'd backup before doing a repartitioning
<puli> hi
<[gquit]bombadil> thanks a lot butcherbird
<butcherbird> [gquit]bombadil: good luck
<puli> guys i am not able to read malayalam fonts on ubuntu
<puli> can u help me pls
<[gquit]bombadil> butcherbird: i used to install stuff from source all the time when i was using debian like 5 years ago, i'm sure it's either easier or the same difficulty
<Tyczek> pvl1, lets see. I'm in terminal... For example I want to change brightness. I press alt+1 to paste command. How can I do that to save in (alt+1)?
<FullMon-T> Odd-rationale: it seems to have worked...
<pvl1> puli:  system-administration0language support
<Odd-rationale> FullMon-T: good.
<Tnax> bulmer, ok...wanted to do it so i didnt have to backup but if its the only way i guess id better start burning;p
<casey__> ok so if i wanted to run a server to connect into and download music and movies and stuff inside of vmware on a reg ubuntu desktop that would be a good choice?
<puli> thanks pvll
<butcherbird> [gquit]bombadil: its the same as debian. slackware is prob the easiest distro for that but ubuntu and debian are on equal footing at least there
<pvl1> tyczek: to save the brightness or do u mean like the command it self? bc if its the comand u can just save it to a text file
<[gquit]bombadil> haha well here goes nothing!
<bulmer> Tnax good luck
<pvl1> !terminal|tyczek
<ubotu> tyczek: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Shimfs> what does it mean when i boot up ubuntu, and it says
<pvl1> tyczek: try that
<Tyczek> pvl1, thats the problem... I can change brightness only that: echo 40 | sudo dd of=/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Tyczek> I want to save that command under "alt+1" for example and then press alt+1 and paste it
<Shimfs> what does it mean when i boot up ubuntu, and it says cannot allocate resource region 7 and 8
<Shimfs> PCI resource region 7 and 8
<butcherbird> Tyczek: why do you use dd there and not just echo 40 > /path/file?
<pvl1> tyczek: o i see. im not really sure if thats possible, ive never heard of that sorry. id google that tho
<Tyczek> pvl1, ok thanks...
<onexused> What do I need to change so I can ssh into my machine?  When I try, it says "ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: Connection refused"
<Tyczek> butcherbird, you mean?
<uniqoder> onexused: make sure you've started sshd on the machine you're connecting to
<Bonzodog> and that the firewall has port 22 open
<butcherbird> Tyczek: its same thing i was just curious
<Tyczek> the brightness applet and fn keys are not working :/
<onexused> Bonzodog: How do I change firewall settings on an Ubuntu machine?
<uniqoder> onexused: is the pc you're connecting to on the local network?
<Bonzodog> onexused: I'm not sure..people use different firewalls AFAIK
<onexused> uniqoder: yes
<Cyber34> Any help on my driver related problem?
<Bonzodog> I haven't used the ubuntu firewall in a while
<onexused> Bonzodog: I didn't install any; does one come with it?
<onexused> ok
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> my 5-1 internal card reader isn't working in gutsy
<lwizardl> how do i fix it
<uniqoder> onexused: is sshd running on the pc you're connecting to?
<onexused> uniqoder: I don't see sshd on services-admin, and I don't know what the command is to start/restart/stop a service is
<uniqoder> onexused: do a sudo apt-get install sshd
<Cyber34> I'm having problems trying to use the restricted Video drivers on this machine, if I enable them I'm greeted with a black screen when I should be seeing the login prompt, on 64-bit Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<uniqoder> onexused: or sudo apt-get install ssh - i forget which one
<onexused> uniqoder: it says it can't find sshd, so I'll try ssh
<uniqoder> onexused: openssh-server
<tarelerulz> I installed tightvncserver the other day and I am  wonder  what windows manager it invokes ? When I vnc into this computer  It shows something like tom's windows manger .  I am running 7.10
<onexused> uniqoder: yes, that's what it's downloading
<casey__> if i wanted to run a server to connect into and download music and movies and stuff inside of vmware on a reg ubuntu desktop then ubuntu server would be a good choice and have everything i needed with it?
<cy> hello
<thedonvaughn> tarelerulz: you have to type gnome-session or startkde to start your DE
<thedonvaughn> tarelerulz: it'll just be a terminal when u first connect.
<uniqoder> onexused: good once it completes you should be able to ssh into the server
<cy> I'm on an eee pc, and by default there are no wifi drivers, so I've installed the patched madwifi-ng drivers. The instructions I read said "reboot and that's it" but I'm not getting any wireless by default. How do I add the connection?
<onexused> Also, where should I put a link if I want a program to start on OS startup?
<chazco> Hi... when i try to create a DVD the application crashes. The write-to-disc window shows up, says calculating size, and then stays like that indefinatly... Any ideas?
<thorm> Hello and merry christmas everyone
<onexused> uniqoder: thanks much.  I can ssh into this machine now.
<tarelerulz> Thedonvaughn ,  So what windows manger is it running. Don't get me wrong I like gnome and KDE ,but twm is ok if you can config it right . I just want to find it on my system so I can config it for a useful session
<Bonzodog> chazco: what are you using to burn DVD's?
<jesse> anyone here familiar with utorrent might be able to answer a couple of questions I have ?
<uniqoder> onexused: np
<chazco> Bonzodog - the built in CD/DVD creator thing
<thedonvaughn> tarelerulz: it's only running a terminal i believe.  it's not a window manager of any sort
<brion2> ive f'd with apt-get & postgresql for a long time now and I cant seem to get it to build or deinstall.
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco Try K3b
<brion2> im going to break something.
<cy> nevermind I guess
<Bonzodog> chazco: yeah, tbh, the built in client isn't up to much
<chazco> hmm... so no known bugs then...
<chazco> Was just hoping for simple :)
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, how can I open .package files?
<Bonzodog> it does CD's well, but DVD's are better done using a good client like k3b
<tarelerulz> Thedonvaughn ,  Can you movie a terminal around on the screen or does that need a windows manager ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco have youtried burning a cd with the cd creator
<jesse> Anyone use utorrent here ?
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - the one on the menu? Yep, thats what crashes
<Cyber34> Any help on my Video Driver related Woes?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco It crashes trying to do CD's as well?
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: .package files are done using Autopackage
<chazco> It could've been a CD or a DVD, both freeze
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog; Can I get that thorugh the add/remove menu?
<DarkSpirit221> through*
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: not sure
<Bonzodog> !autopackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brion2> http://pastebin.com/m580f3332
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: Then how can I get it?
<brion2> any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco I just wanted to verify you tried specifically CD's  too.
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: hrm..what prog is it?
<chazco> ok
<onexused> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Bonzodog> you looked for a .deb of the prog?
<krammer> The monitor is very hard on my eyes what can i do to fix this?
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: It's a emulator I downloaded, It's the linux binary version.
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco What type of burner is it?
<chazco> laptop built in one... works fine if I burn an ISO
<amerio> how to open a directory as root in GNOME?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco They try K3b
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio gksudo nautilus
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: do they offer any other package formats for the linux binary?
<chazco> Waiting for it to install :)
<amerio> Jack_sparrow thanx dude :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Cyber34> Can no one help me with my Video Driver Woes?
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio Use it sparringly and exit asap
<Bonzodog> Cyber34: whats the problem
<Cyber34> I'm having problems trying to use the restricted Video drivers on this machine, if I enable them I'm greeted with a black screen when I should be seeing the login prompt, on 64-bit Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<Bonzodog> I haven't seen it
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > Cyber34
<thedonvaughn> DarkSpirit221: what are u trying to install?  I've never heard of .package.  unless it's possibly a shell script u run? but that sound wierd
<Kopfgeldjaeger> where can i specify that PAGE UP/PAGE DOWN searches through the last executed commands?
<Bonzodog> thedonvaughn: it's an Autopackge file
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: I don't know, can you check it? http://www.desmume.org/downloads/
<Kopfgeldjaeger> /etc/inputrc
<thedonvaughn> what's auto package?  that ubuntu click and install thing?
<Freddy2> hi
<krammer> The monitor is very hard on my eyes what can i do to fix this?
<onexused> !boot
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bascule> thedonvaughn: no it's an attempt to get universal linux installer formats
<Freddy2> how can i switch to something like the classic init 3? (that is, no X server at startup)
<Jack_Sparrow> bascule that isnt going to happen
<boo> Hey, I was messing around with chmod/chown etc to set up samba on my ubuntu laptop, but now I don't have write access to my desktop, can anyone help me set the permissions back to normal for my home folder/dekstop?
<Freddy2> (7.10)
<bascule> Jack_Sparrow: well if everyone used LSB it could
<Jack_Sparrow> bascule That isnt going to happen either
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: try the debian packges
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: http://packages.debian.org/desmume
<bascule> Jack_Sparrow: althoigh I agree, why?
<frojnd> mery christmas to you all!!
<frojnd> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bascule That discussion belongs in offtopic...   not in the help channel...  another time as I am preoccupied today
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: I tried to go to that link but I can't seem to find a .deb file...
<thedonvaughn> bascule: oh ok
<amerio> Jack_sparrow , I had 2 panels , one for applications , places & system menus and 1 for opened applications , i deleted the other 1 so when I minimize applications I cant see them only with alt+tab ... how can I make them back 2 the panel ?
<Dappercom> Does this channel contain conversation of xubuntu too?
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: Oh, I tried the metod on autopackage.org and I think it's working, thanks.
<Dappercom> sry my english :D
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: heh; debian downloads: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/desmume/download
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio You want to create a new panel... you should be able to right click and add new panel
<JordanC-Dynamics> Ahoy hoy fellows
<boo> Hey, I was messing around with chmod/chown etc to set up samba on my ubuntu laptop, but now I don't have write access to my desktop, can anyone help me set the permissions back to normal for my home folder/dekstop?
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio Sorry I am vague, I am not at home and this is an UGH Windows box
<bascule> boo: sudo chown -R you /home/you
<bascule> pray that works
<FullMon-T> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<amerio> Jack_sparrow: I dont want to create a new one , I just want the applications 2 be minimized on the original one
<FullMon-T> help, please
<apallo> how hard is it to get world of warcraft running under gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio AH.  You should be able to add that feature using properties etc..
<Bonzodog> apallo: install wine
<Bonzodog> and follow the forum guide
<apallo> that's it?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<apallo> is it complicated tho?
<boo> you own bascule
<Bonzodog> look on the ubuntu forums for a WoW install guidde
<amerio> Jack_sparrow : how 2 do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get install wine
<apallo> ok, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> amerio I would need my Ubuntu install to try and figure it out.. Never had anyone ask
<brion2> http://pastebin.com/m580f3332 -suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<mcquaid> not sure if anyone knows about this.  trying to watch a movie, and i have spanish subs for it. and there are a lot of underscores in it
<Jack_Sparrow> apallo Make sure you enable universe repo
<amerio> Jack_Sparrow: I'll find out and let u know for knowledge :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thnaks
<mcquaid> when i open the sub file in a text editor i see a lot of question marks where those underscores show up in mplayer
<mcquaid> is there some spanish lang file i did for subs to work properly?
<amerio> Jack_sparrow: does wine support all windows applications?
<Jack_Sparrow> no way
<boo> windows doesnt even support all windows applications
<pvl1> mcquaid: system-administratrion-language support
<Bonzodog> brion2: in your old SQL set-up did you specify a cluster that is no longer there?
<amerio> boo lool
<brion2> Bonzodog its there.
<staykovmarin> hi, i am curious if there is a way set an aplication to start on boot time?
<apallo> cool thanks!
<Freddy2> mcquaid: change the encoding (maybe to iso8859-1/15)
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Bonzodog> brion2: hrm...not sure about this one
<Bonzodog> I know little about PostgresSQL
<bascule> interesting to note thats the second postgre problem relating to scripts today
<twiztr> I have Ubuntu on sda1, and WinXP on sdb1, but when I boot up, Grub doesn't detect WinXP. How do I fix this?
<thedonvaughn> twiztr: you can add the definition to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thedonvaughn> twiztr: for winxp
<twiztr> thedonvaughn: And how would I go about doing this?
<rsvampire> hey, I was just wondering why people were using AWN instead of just using the integrated Ubuntu panel
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<staykovmarin> Jack_Sparrow: I am using xfce
<Bonzodog> rsvampire: um..AWN is 3-D ish and prettier..more mac like
<rsvampire> other than it being prettier I don't really see anything more useful about it
<thedonvaughn> twiztr: how to add the entry?  It's pretty well documented in grub's manual.
<il12> I have a question, what is the difference, if any, between using sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude and if there is a difference which is better for an inexperienced Ubuntu-user to use?
<rsvampire> Bonzodog: yea I figured...
<Bonzodog> rsvampire: it's just Eye candy..people like eye candy
<thedonvaughn> rsvampire: it's just for people who like MacOSX docker
<Jack_Sparrow> thedonvaughn There is an example of a windows startup in there
<Bonzodog> personally, i hate panels of any sort
<thedonvaughn> Jack_Sparrow: wrong person, i know how to edit grub just fine.
 * Bonzodog uses Openbox
<rsvampire> il12: I believe aptitude has a better uninstaller vs apt-get... at least it's more simple
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: The emulator was installed over Autopackage, where can I run it? Can you help?
<Jack_Sparrow> np   Time to leave and check on things here...   Later people
<il12> rsvampire: alright... ty.
<rsvampire> il12: aptitude will uninstall all the packages and libraries and apt-get won't unless you tell it to
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: try running it from terminal
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: you will probably need to manually add a menu entry once you know the command to start it
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: A huge red "FAIL" appeared in the terminal.... I know I have to write package "name here" I think, I wrote package desmume and it doesn't work...
<IL> Is it normal when installing Compiz to have your terminal say that the packages are unused and will be uninstalled and list a bunch of things
<IL> ?
<rsvampire> IL: yeah, this is normal just make sure you're not uninstalling something important
<il12> rsvampire: it might help if I knew what was considered important........
<butcherbird> the kernel for instance
<DiceyDays> can someone give me a unmount command for a msc mp3 player in amarok? Is it umount %d?
<akorn> anybody here know if there are any plugins for thunderbird for blocking spam?
<rsvampire> il12: well things like Ubuntu Desktop is a little important
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: I have no idea of what to do now... If I only knew the running command...
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: it should be $sudo autopackage desmume from the same directory where you downloaded the fiel to
<bran> what's the state of ATI drivers in Linux?
<il12> rsvampire: I could see that but it's in packages so I don't exactly know what ubuntu desktop would be labeled as.
<Bonzodog> remember, it needs sudo
<apallo> ati support is pretty good now
<bran> a while back they Open sourced their drivers yes? ATI that is
<bran> Wine performance all kicking ass now?
<twiztr> So does that mean hd1,0 would be the first partition no the second drive?
<lordofthepigs> in ubuntu what's the difference between runlevel 2 and 3 (seems 4 and 5 are the same as 3)
<boo> hey can someone help me with my booting problem? grub thinks its booting my os, but my os isn't booting so nothing happens
<rsvampire> il12: well what packages are listed for uninstallation with compiz?
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: Didn't work...
<il12> I can use the pastebin and send you what it says
<Bonzodog> DarkSpirit221: or are you having problems running the emulator itself
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: Yes, that's it lol
<Bonzodog> duh
<Bonzodog> hrm
<DarkSpirit221> Bonzodog: That's what I said, I installed it but I can't run it now...
<Bonzodog> so if you type 'desmume' at the command prompt, what happens?
<rsvampire> il12: ok that's fine... link me up
<twiztr> thedonvaughn: I tried looking over the documentation, but I want to clarify. Does that mean (hd1,0) is the first partition on the second hd?
<thedonvaughn> twiztr: yes
<thedonvaughn> twiztr: (hd1,0) is first partition on second drive
<il12> rsvampire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49494/
<letynsoft> hi i have problem... i've just bought a TVtuner and i have problems with getting it work... i have AVer TV Hybrid+FM CardBus. I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, ATI Radeon x1200 series.
<rsvampire> il12:yeah you should be fine man
<quaal> does anyone use electric sheep
<il12> rsvampire: alright, ty.
<Bonzodog> quaal: I do
<Bonzodog> it just runs from within xscreensaver for me
<quaal> Bonzodog, right
<quaal> but does it delete old sheep for you
<butcherbird> letynsoft: thats not an ideal setup imo
<Bonzodog> quaal: you know, i'm not actually paying much attention to it
<butcherbird> letynsoft: you might try a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org tvcardmodel
<Bonzodog> I just let it do it's own thing
<quaal> Bonzodog, yea, i'm up to 15gigs of sheep
<quaal> which is a little excessive if you ask me
<Bonzodog> quaal: hehe, I'd just go into the dir where they are then and delte a few
<quaal> right
<Bonzodog> do it according to date
<Bonzodog> delete the oldest
<letynsoft> butcherbird, ok, i'll try this search :)
<butcherbird> !tv | letynsoft
<ubotu> letynsoft: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<mwag> anyone want to play boswars
<basti> hallo
<basti> kennt sich hier jemand mit enlightment aus?
<Bonzodog> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amerio> Jack_Sparrow: Right click on panel > Add to Panel > Under Desktop & Window you choose "Windows List" , so all your windows will be loaded into your panel =)
<mwag> anyone want to play boswars
<pteague> what's the url for the buy one get one? for the laptops?
<mwag> BOSWARS
<mwag> WHO WANT TO PLAY
<il12> ok, I've found this 'tutorial' on Ubuntu to make things easier for the newer users...what does everyone think of this?      http://www.danielandrade.net/2007/11/10/10-things-to-do-just-after-installing-ubuntu-710/
<Bonzodog> mwag: this is tech help
<staykovmarin> is there a boot file or something that i can edit, just add the application in there?
<Bonzodog> mwag: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bonzodog> !offtopic| mwag
<ubotu> mwag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<staykovmarin> i want it to start during boot, not to during session startup
<wols> samuel: rc.local
<wols> staykovmarin: rc.local
<thorm> How do i mount my new 500gigabyte drive?
<Anthology> hi, im having trouble reinstalling amarok. i am getting: The following packages have unmet dependencies: amarok: Depends: libmp4v2-0 (>= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp) but it is not installable
<Anthology> E: Broken packages
<Anthology> anyone else having that problem? or just me
<thorm> Can someone help med with mounting my new harddrive?
<Bonzodog> thorm: is it internal or external?
<rsvampire> thorm: what's the type? internal or external? usb or firewire?
<thorm> internal Bonzodog .. SATA and it needs to be mounted manually
<Bonzodog> so which SATA port is it on?
<rsvampire> thorm: so you want to have it automatically mount when your system starts?
<flokuehn> merry christmas to all of you.
<thorm> yes rsvampire ..
<thorm> yes rsvampire ..
<rsvampire> thorm: alright hang on a second
<Bonzodog> thorm: dmesg will tell you what device node it occupies
<Strang3love> hello everyone i have a question on how to blank a cd-rw in ubuntu, gnome baker doesnt have access to do so, help?
<Bonzodog> Strang3love: I use cdrecord in the terminal for that
<rsvampire> thorm: here's a nice thread for you to read
<rsvampire> thorm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642660&highlight=automount
<rsvampire> thorm: it has everything you need in it, what file to edit and how to edit it
<Strang3love> thanks for the help how would i specify which cdrom to use?
<Bonzodog> Strang3love: the command is: $cdrecord -dev=/dev/sr0 (at least on my slackware system)
<Bonzodog> then you add --blank to it I think
<RB2> Hey everyone. Quick question. I accidentally hit Ctrl-Alt-F3 and got another terminal window. How do I get back to my X session?
<Bonzodog> ctrl-alt-F7
<Dr_willis> cdrecord is not the default program for 'cdrecording' any more :)
<Silver_Fox> Hey guys, for some reason, my ubuntu has slowed down a lot
<Dr_willis> !info wodim
<ubotu> wodim: command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 419 kB, installed size 844 kB
<Silver_Fox> why is this u think?
<RB2> Bonzodog, Thank you!
<felix> hi
<Bonzodog> heh
<Bonzodog> I still use cdrecord on my Slack system
<Bonzodog> didn't know about wodim
<Bonzodog> hrm
<Bonzodog> will check that out
<Dr_willis> i just learned today that its no longer cdrecord. :)
<rsvampire> does Tracker suck or something? I can search for files and folders on my computer but it doesn't give me any results
<JordanC-Dynamics> In soviet russia, tracker sucks you
<youknowm1> I'm trying to install ubuntu, I have a fresh HD that was completely wiped and has no disklabel. Gpared keeps telling me that there is an error and that I can't create a disklable. ALso the default install fails with a "failed to create swat partion #5" Help?
<youknowm1> *swap partition
<Ricket> I just enabled the accelerated ATI driver in the restricted drivers manager, restarted, and now I have a blank screen. How do I revert to non-accelerated?
<numpy> youknowm1: are you sure it has no partion on it? the only time I know of that happening is when the NTFS has failed on boot...
<numpy> or to properly boot
<youknowm1> Gparted tells me so, but I did get it off eBay :(
<numpy> I would use fdisk on it.. and completely wipe it.. that way then make the FS from there
<youknowm1> numpy, fdisk tells me:
<youknowm1> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<youknowm1> Unable to read /dev/hda
<numpy> wow
<numpy> does it show anything in dmesg?
<numpy> like a block error
<grunthus_> youknowm1: fdisk -l ?
<youknowm1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<youknowm1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<youknowm1> I get nothing from that..
<grunthus_> sudo fdisk -l
<numpy> no /dev*
<quaal> how do you check the version of a package in a repo
<youknowm1> dmesg? I don't know how to use that..
<numpy> its ok go with grunthus_ idea on fdisk -l
<quaal> youknowm1, yout ype dmesg
<quaal> dmesg|tail for the last few events
<numpy> that way you can see what is known by fdisk
<youknowm1> With the -l option I get nothing back, it just waits for next command..
<velho> ey guys
<Ricket> Nevermind my problem, I fixed it with the recovery console :)
<velho> what is the command to delete a file?
<grunthus_> youknowm1: -l should list drives
<soldats> velho, rm
<Dr_willis> !command | velho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<youknowm1> nope it didn't for me :(
<soldats> velho, 'man rm"
<youknowm1> dmesg gives me multiple lines of this:
<youknowm1> [17180991.692000] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0
<youknowm1> [17180991.692000] Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0
<sat_> i'm trying to understand 'ubuntu vs openSolaris'. any thoughts?
<numpy> ok then now use dmesg youknowm1 just type dmesg | tial
<Dr_willis> youknowm1,  thats... not good...
<velho> thankx ;)
<wols> youknowm1: check your cabling first
<Dr_willis> sector 0, block 0, thats the very start of the disk isent it?
<numpy> fdisk -l reports nothing for mine either ..
<keithclark> I seem to be having a problem playing back online movies in Firefox.  Any ideas why?  I've updated/installed both flash and gnash and it still won't play back.
<nickrud> sat, that means, ubuntu against open solaris
<numpy> so its not necessarily that.. guys.. as UDEV is implimented :)
<youknowm1> Hmm.. http://pastebin.com/d7c299753
<nickrud> !brokenflash | keithclark
<ubotu> keithclark: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<soldats> keithclark, do you have flash 9
<keithclark> nickrud, thanks
<youknowm1> can check hotswap the drive? or does ubuntu not do that?
<keithclark> soldats, I have whatever version is in the repos
<youknowm1> *I
<youknowm1> not check
<sat_> nickrud: yes..
<soldats> keithclark, do "about:plugins" in your firefox browser and see what version it is
<youknowm1> I'll brb, I'm gonna restrt but check all my connections
<soldats> keithclark, or pm me
<nickrud> sat_, a bad joke:  open solaris is a great server, adequate destop I guess, ubuntu is a great desktop, adequate server
<death2> sex me plz
<death2> hello busy
<death2> udy
<ciperlone> i have this problem: when i do "sudo aptitude update", i get this message: "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<nickrud> ciperlone, close synaptic or the update manager
<JordanC-Dynamics> ;)
<JordanC-Dynamics> Close Synaptic
<ciperlone> it's closed!
<death2> hello ciperlone
<soldats> sudo apt-get update
<heatmzzr> in evolution i get an error that says DATA command failed: Requested mail action aborted: exceeded storage allocation how do I fix it so i can send some pictures.
<notv> is it possible to tether my phone to my laptop to use it as a modem?
<ciperlone> i have everything closed...
<sat_> nickrud: oh.. anyway, i've ubuntu on my laptop and love it.
<death2> cip i love u
<ciperlone> ???
<death2> ciperlone sex me
<avis> is there anyway to install adobe flash ? flashplugin-nonfree isn't working
<sat_> do i need anti-virus software for ubuntu.
<ciperlone> does anyone knows whats the problem?
<hello_> Hello. I seem to be having a strange problem with Ubuntu: Sometimes it will just randomly restart. The screen will suddenly go black, a bunch of words will pop up, and then it'll load the login screen again
<RB2> ciperlone, You may want to make sure the processes aren't running
<RB2> ciperlone, Even though the windows aren't open
<ciperlone> RB2: and how to do that?
<RB2> To check for the update manager: ps -ef | grep update-manager
<grunthus_> sat_: no
<sat_> i used to reinstall xp almost everymonth to get rid of virsus / malware. Ever since i started ubuntu, i don't have any problems. I'd like to know whethere any antivirus software is required or not
<RB2> ciperlone, To check for synaptic: ps -ef | grep synaptic
<sat_> grunthus_: wow! Isn't it great? What about firewall? I'd like to have firewall.
<ciperlone> sat_: there are no viruses for linux
<RB2> ciperlone, See if either is running
<Randomist> Do you --have-- to have an alternative CD for a base installation (no desktop or extra applications)
<death2> ciperlone chek pvt
<Dr_willis> !firewall | sat_
<ubotu> sat_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thorm> i wouldn't say sat_ .. just update it
<evan__> why does my ubuntu freezes all the time?
<RB2> death2, plz leave if you're not here for Ubuntu support.
<death2> rb2 what
<evan__> it has 64bit proc gutsy Nvidia 7x and ntfs partitions , does anyone have a solution?
<RB2> ciperlone, How are you making out w/ those commands?
<evan__> and it freezes alltime
<ciperlone> velho     9446  8236  0 23:12 pts/2    00:00:00 grep synaptic
<death2> ciperlone
<death2> sex me lz
<RB2> ciperlone, ok, that's it for synaptic, did anything show up for update-manager?
<RB2> ciperlone, Other than the grep command
<Condoulo> Ok, if I were to get a sound Mixer, which one can I get that would work in Ubuntu?
<sat_> ubotu: thanks. i'll try firestarter. by the way, can i use firestarted in kde?
<Karl^> alsamixer
<soldats> Condoulo, does alsamixer in a terminal no work for you
<Karl^> just type alsa mixer in terminal use the tab to navigate
<Condoulo> soldats- I'm talking hardware-wise.
<Hilikus> how can i lget a lits of the packages available to update??
<Hilikus> what does gnome-notify uses??
<sat_> ubotu: thanks. i'll try firestarter. by the way, i've set up firestarted as firewall. I can use it in kde also, right?
<soldats> Condoulo, ahh sorry
<khelll> i have installed openldap , but i want to remove it totally from my pc , how to do so ?
<asdfasg> hi
<IdleOne> !synaptic | Hilikus
<ubotu> Hilikus: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rtee4433> 58 4d 41 53
<asdfasg> ubuntu wont install on my laptop, the hard drive starts beeping and stuff
<IndyGunFreak> asdfasg: do you get any errors
<rtee4433> a hard drive cannot beep
<numpy> lol
<asdfasg> its making weird noises...
<asdfasg> i know its weird, but it is doing some weird things
<IndyGunFreak> asdfasg: wel, your hard drive isn't beeping...
<rtee4433> asdfasg: what kind of friggin notebook is that?
<noodles12> pressing the "power" button at the top right of gnome ubuntu takes like 10 seconds before the menu appears. and there are only options to restart and shutdown, my suspend and hibernate are gone. how can i speed this up?
<numpy> as long as its not telling you to kill things..
<IdleOne> asdfasg: any error messages on screen?
<shade_> quit
<asdfasg> it says now there is an error with selecting software packages
<asdfasg> hmm hold on
<youknowme> numpy! I restarted and so for so good. It recognized that there is a ntfs file system and now it is copying files to install the system. I took out the HDD and reseated it, I guess that must have been the prob?
<numpy> youknowme: woot..
<numpy> youknowme: indeed it was bro
<Hilikus> IdleOne i need a CLI application that just gives me a list of upgradable packages, i dont want to upgrade or have a GUI
<youknowme> numpy, cool, thanks for the help
<numpy> youknowme:  :) sure
<evan__> my system freezes like every 10 minuutes:O ! i have the gutsy / nvidia / 64bit proc problem
<evan__> who can help me
<IdleOne> Hilikus: you can use aptitude in cli
<IndyGunFreak> evan__: what do yo mean the 64bit proc problem?
<numpy> evan__: more info when does it freeze ? is there anything that is going on ? like an app, or something
<asdfasg> i think an older vista install is causing the problem how can i delete the mbr?
<evan__> numpy it just stops with everything.. the only thing i can do is hit the power off button
<numpy> evan__: is this a fresh install?
<evan__> IindyGunFreak  its a problem wich means witht the comination of those your pc can freezes
<evan__> numpy yes its fresh ( for the 5th time already )
<handerek> marry xmas
<khelll> how can i reconfigure installed package ?
<handerek> merry xmas
<handerek> :)
<numpy> evan__: each time did you have the same prob?
<GHOST> yea dudes!
<evan__> numpy yes
<Hilikus> IdleOne i tried but theres no way to get just the list :S, i simulated the update and everything but i still need to give it input wheter i want to update or not, i just need a list of the packages
<santh_> my taskbar is disappear what to do plz help me
<santh_> my taskbar is disappear what to do plz help me
<hyperb0lix> santh_: ?
<numpy> evan__: ill go out on a leap and say that there is something wrong with 1.) the ISO you burned, 2.) your hard drive 3.) the version of the distro
<GHOST> santh are you on xfce?
<santh_> panel in the bottom is disappears what to do
<numpy> evan__: its very hard to determine "which" it might be, as each of those could play a factor in it
<phlux> I'm considering using Ubuntu on my laptop, but I don't want to use gnome (I'd rather use fluxbox or KDE.) Is this possible with Ubuntu, or is it strictly gnome?
<numpy> but it gives you a starting point
<IndyGunFreak> santh_: what gui are you using?
<GHOST> santh_ are you on xfce?
<evan__> numpy there are a lot of topics in ubuntu forms about this
<santh_> dont know
<IndyGunFreak> santh_: do you have an applications/places/system menu in the upper left?
<santh_> yes
<phlux> Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> you have gnome
<GHOST> santh_     mayby try alt plus f2
<grunthus_> phlux: kubuntu
<numpy> evan__: they all have fixes as well I run 64
<hyperb0lix> santh_: If GNOME, right-click the upper bar, then click "New Panel"
<GHOST> santh_    its a bog from the xfce panel :s
<phlux> grunthus_: how about fluxbox?
<numpy> evan__: as I said , it is one of those.. esp on the 'fresh' install
<CoasterMaster> how can I convert videos to iPod format under Ubuntu?
<nickrud>  Hilikus run sudo aptitude in the terminal, it will open a screen, with the line Upgradeable Packages highlighted, if there are any. Hit [ (left bracket) to expand
<exile> hello. i am having a problem installing the flash player in ubuntu 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> CoasterMaster: i think there's some programs to conver tto mp4(which I think is for an ipod)
<wols> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<evan__> numpy what extra features do i have if i do take 64 instad of 32 bit
<grunthus_> phlux: probably, flux is very light so you can prob. get it to work. Never used flux with ubuntu myself
<exile> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> flash has worked fine for me......
<GHOST>  i got flash issus too
<wols> evan__: you get problems with browser plugins
<GHOST> my firefox crash down :(
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, then you did the install before flash broke
<IndyGunFreak> i just instaled on my laptop yesterday, and flash works fine.
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, really? gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, do you have proposed updates enabled?
<numpy> evan__: the utilizazon of a 64 bit system (meanin gcomplie option, make option, the like) "speed " is relative, as and end user really will NOT notice the background differences, as say a person will who uses it to do hard core processing of multiframe data.. a 32 bit OS on a 64bit system is just fine.. you just don't get the 64bit variant
<IndyGunFreak> proposed updates?.. i don't think so... i just downloaded the tar file from adobe like i always do, and installed.
<nickrud> lol, IndyGunFreak we're all talking about the ubuntu package
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: oh ok.. sorry...
<Hilikus> is there a way to get the NEXT line after a matched expression using grep?
<IndyGunFreak> so why not just use the source code from adobe?.. it takes 10sec, and is easy
<IdleOne> nickrud: you are the aptitdue nut correct?
<IdleOne> aptitude
<numpy> grep -L
<nickrud> IdleOne, nut, no, advocate, yes ;p
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<numpy> ?
<IdleOne> lol
<IndyGunFreak> aptitude, apt-get, either one suits me fine.
<IndyGunFreak> apt-get rolls off the tongue better though....lol
<santh_> when i minimize any window it cant sit on the panel what to do plz
<GHOST> santh_ so is it ok?
<IdleOne> nickrud: how would you list upgradable packages without installing them?
<santh_> ok
<evan__> ok ill take 32 bit
<IndyGunFreak> santh_: you really need to take a paxil, it'll be ok.
<santh_> what it paxil
<hyperb0lix> santh_: There's no window list?
<IndyGunFreak> !google | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<GHOST> santh add a window selector panel :)
<nickrud> IdleOne, run aptitude , then hit the [ to expand the Upgradeable Packages tree, it's hightlighted by default if there are any
<wols> santh_: antidepressant
<GHOST> santh_ add a window selector panel :)
<soldats> !paxil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paxil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> Hilikus: [18:36:46] <nickrud> IdleOne, run aptitude , then hit the [ to expand the Upgradeable Packages tree, it's hightlighted by default if there are any
<numpy> hahahahahaha
<numpy> lol
<IndyGunFreak> santh_: why don't you right click the bottom panel, click add to panel, and drag the "Window List" icon there.. and seee what happens
<GHOST> its x mas kool it!
<numpy> that was good shit
<IdleOne> nickrud: ty :)
<soldats> ubotu isnt depressed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isnt depressed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GHOST> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<GHOST> hum...
<petipc> hm...
<numpy> !fart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GHOST> lol
<IndyGunFreak> GHOST: just download the source from adobe.com.. it takes like 10sec to install, and works fine
<GHOST> IndyGunFreak ok dude ty :)
<IndyGunFreak> GHOST: it worked fine for me.
<GHOST> i was kinda lost
<IndyGunFreak> lmao.. nemesis exit quote is hilarious
<GHOST> lol"dont play with the bot"!
<Riotblade> Hey, I have a dedicated box and was wondering if there was a way to setup xwindows and remote to it without physically being at the server?
<hyperb0lix> Riotblade: X forwarding in SSH?
<Dr_willis> Riotblade,  several ways to do it.
<Riotblade> have any reference sites I can look at?
<Dr_willis> Riotblade,  how are the 2 machines connected.. and what OS is on the client machine?
<ThePub> Riotblade: xwindows is a network protocol, so it's just a matter of allowing remote connections.
<Dr_willis> Riotblade,  ssh -X remote.machine.ip    then run the X program you want to see dislayed locally, is one way.
<Riotblade> Dr_willis, the client program is running windows and it's connecting through WAN
<Dr_willis> Riotblade,  you could use vnc, for a whole desktop. or xming, to get single X apps in their own windows -
<hyperb0lix> Riotblade: You could use PuTTY, I guess
<Dr_willis> xming can also do a whole desktop in a window.
<Dr_willis> freenx is also a possible way to do it.
<Riotblade> Okay, i'll try looking it up
<Riotblade> thanks
<Dr_willis> I use xming mainly on my windowes box to get a few Linux apps to appear on it.
<plux> hyperb0lix: just putty is not enough, you need a xserver for windows too
<hyperb0lix> plux: Oh duh, forgot :P
<Dr_willis> VNC is proberly the easiest way to do it.
<Dr_willis> xming is a free x server for windows. :) it has its own putty in its packages I belive.
<hyperb0lix> Then tunnel VNC through SSH for security!
<Dr_willis> Riotblade,  this is just a 2 machine lan? or in a school or somthing?
<Riotblade> I can setup VNC fully through SSH right?
<hyperb0lix> Riotblade: Sure
<thor> Riotblade look at NoMachine's NX server and client...much better than vnc and does ssh automatically
<Riotblade> Dr_willis, I use the server to convert videos and it's a lot more convenient with a GUI
<Riotblade> thor, thanks i'll take a look
<nicholas> Hi.
<soldats> hi
<GHOST> hi
<nicholas> How do I install zlib in Ubuntu 7.10?
<cre8torx> hi
<Dr_willis> Riotblade,  if its just you on the whole lan.  Proberly dont need to worry about ssh.
<Dr_willis> !find zlib
<ubotu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libio-compress-zlib-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libruby1.8, zlib1g (and 9 others)
<GHOST> wat is it?
<Riotblade> Dr_willis, it's in WAN
<GHOST> ok
<Riotblade> i'm halfway around the world
<cre8torx> merry xmas
<cre8torx> me too
<hyperb0lix> O_o
<GHOST> yup :)
<AHA> aren't we all?
<GHOST> lol
<nickrud> nicholas, zlib comes with ubuntu, you probably want the headers for compiling, zlib1g-dev
<nicholas> How do I get them?
<hyperb0lix> nicholas: sudo aptitude install zlib1g-dev
<nickrud> nicholas, you can find them in synaptic, or see hyperb0lix above
<Ward_> I need help in reseting my root password.  Can I do this with out reinstalling?  Can I use the live CD to help me?
<GHOST> yep how?
<GHOST> mine too insecure
<geekunit> Anyone know a work-around to get flash working on 64bit?
<hyperb0lix> Ward_: You could clear the hash after booting from a live CD, I think
<arash> Hi, I want a complete removal of wine, the 'complete removal' with synaptic seems not to be enough, some installed programs it thinks still exists and it as well can't actually mount another drives (currently NONE are mounted)
<IdleOne> !flash64 | geekunit
<ubotu> geekunit: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hyperb0lix> arash: sudo aptitude purge wine
<Ward_> how do I clear the hash?  What is the hash?
<GHOST> arash sudo apt-get autoremove wine?
<hyperb0lix> arash: aptitude removed orphaned dependencies, while Syn and apt-get do not
<thor> Ward_ it is possible to reset the root password...did you define one for the root user? Ubuntu doesn't use root by default
<geekunit> I'm getting the flash not installed error - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<hyperb0lix> removes*
<nicholas> "nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~/ClanLib-0.8.0$ sudo aptitude install zliblg-dev
<nicholas> Reading package lists... Done
<nicholas> Building dependency tree
<nicholas> Reading state information... Done
<nicholas> Initializing package states... Done
<nicholas> Writing extended state information... Done
<nicholas> Building tag database... Done
<nicholas> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "zliblg-dev"
<nicholas> "
<thor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyperb0lix> Err, I just used the package name from a post above me
<Ward_> I am unable to sudo.  When it asks me for the password what am I supposed to do?
<GHOST> !libdvdcss
<IdleOne> nicholas: it's a ONE not L
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> nicholas, that's a 'one' just before the g , not an L
<IdleOne> nickrud: :P
<hyperb0lix> Ward_: You set your own root passwd?
<thor> Ward_ in ubuntu use your own password with sudo
<nickrud> IdleOne, yes, there is more than 'one'
<thor> Ward_ normally there is no root user in ubuntu
<Ward_> I have but it won't work...tells me that access is denied
<GHOST> yep
<nicholas> Oh, i'm sorry.
<nicholas> I feel so stupid.
<GHOST> lol
<hyperb0lix> Ward_: Did you set a root password?
<nickrud> nicholas, np, just about everyone gets hit for that paste thing once
<Ward_> Not that I am aware of...
<GHOST> its the same for login
<thor> Ward_ the user defined at install is the one to use...did you define more users after install?
<arash> hyperb0lix: Thanks, but it did not work :-/
<hyperb0lix> arash: ?
<nicholas> Thank you, it is installing it now.
<hyperb0lix> arash: Sorry, can't scroll up
<arash> hyperb0lix:  it still thinks some programs are installed, and winecfg settings does not change anything
<hyperb0lix> arash: Hmm
<hyperb0lix> arash: You used purge?
<arash> (mypastmessage): >	Hi, I want a complete removal of wine, the 'complete removal' with synaptic seems not to be enough, some installed programs it thinks still exists and it as well can't actually mount another drives (currently NONE are mounted)
<arash> yea
<GHOST> arash gotta huntu config files
<arash> huntu?
<GHOST> arash hunt sry
<hyperb0lix> arash: What I do is sudo aptitude purge wine && rm -rf ~/.wine
<GHOST> or autoremove
<arash> oh, didn't notice the && rm -rf part
<hyperb0lix> arash: aptitude's purge takes care of config files for the most part, aside from the ones in ~
<GHOST> ok
<arash> yea, but not the rm rf part
<hyperb0lix> arash: CAREFUL
<nickrud> arash, part of the wisdom of apt package management is it never touches stuff in your home dir, you have to make changes there yourself
<GHOST> hum
<hyperb0lix> Linux has a great community :)
<soldats> yes
<GHOST> :)
<arash> Ok, so then sudo aptitude purge wine && rm -rf ~/.wine should work, since 'rm -rf ~/.wine' removes wine folder, (assuming i type in from the home folder)
<Andeh> Simple question
<Andeh> How do I get totem to play MP3s?
<arash> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyperb0lix> arash: Yep, just be careful with -rf... I know I'm not
<soldats> with some mp3 codecs
<nickrud> Andeh, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<free1> so I click the updates icon on the top right panel of gnome on gutsy to install the new mysql 5.0, this returned an error of course
<hyperb0lix> Andeh: You could add Medibuntu's repo, too
<free1> It was suggested that I uninstall mysql from my system, and then install it again using https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/mysql.html
<nickrud> hrm, not quite right
<free1> sure enough, when I try and configure an admin password, I get problems
<Andeh> 121 MB OF ADDITIONAL SPACE?!
<hyperb0lix> O_O
<Andeh> I didn't know MP3 codecs were that big.
<hyperb0lix> Andeh: I install the Fluendo one
<Andeh> Ah. it comes with java
<Andeh> :/
<nickrud> Andeh, that's much more than just mp3 stuff :)
<Andeh> I thought as much :P]
<GHOST> hey how can i install libdvdcss(its abstent in my synaptic databse)
<hyperb0lix> i   gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3                                             - Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin
<Highlife> Hey guys how can I figure out the device name of a usb to serial convertor?
<nickrud> Andeh, I'm gonna revise that advice for next time too ;)
<Dr_willis> Highlife,  check dmesg, plug it in. chck dmesg again? it might tell ya..
<hyperb0lix> GHOST: I add Medibuntu's repo
 * nickrud doesn't trust medibuntu that far
<GHOST> hyperbolix wats tat?
 * hyperb0lix just does what works :P
<GHOST> hum :)
<hyperb0lix> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Highlife> Dr_willis: Awesome :) thx
<Dr_willis> I think thers a script that can insgtall the dvdcss stuff.. but the last factoid/wiki page i saw had it in the wrong place.
<hyperb0lix> Dr_willis: Yeah
<Ward_> Thor:   No.  Just one
<hyperb0lix> I just prefer packages, since it's handier
<GHOST> TANK YOU
<nickrud> Dr_willis, if you mean the libdvdread3 one, it installs 1.2.5 , when medibuntu has 1.2.9
<effie_jayx> how does one go about the ata1.00 exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<effie_jayx> ???
<Dr_willis> usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<thor> Ward_ I have notes on resetting the root password for suse linux...should also apply to ubuntu...I will stick them in pastebin for you.
<effie_jayx> I have been battling with my old 12 gig drive.. to install
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  no idea. :) i rarely watch actual dvds
<effie_jayx> it installs but wont boot
<nicholas> I'm new to linux.
<nickrud> Dr_willis, and I've seen no diff, but ...
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i havent either. :) if one can read the dvd.. what can the other do thats so much better? Perhaps just bug fix's
<thor> Ward_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49501/
<nickrud> Dr_willis, I read the changelog, and the changes were pretty trivial
<nickrud> nicholas, then welcome to the bright side :)
#ubuntu 2007-12-25
<Dr_willis> Changelog "Fixed spelling mistakes in source..." :)
<nicholas> Thank you. :)
<Hydrargyrum> Hi gents. Got a n00bish question for you. I've got a computer here with two identical hard disks, except one is blank and one is full of precious, precious data. I want to install Ubuntu on the blank disk. When I get into the partition editor stage of install, it lists hda and hdb as my choices of disk. How can I tell which of hda and hdb is mapped to the default "disk", and which is mapped to "disk-1"?
<arash> lol,I messed up bad, now the installed programs still are visible in applications -> wine, but not the wine things!! (brose C:\ and wineffg)
<hyperb0lix> arash: OHH
<hyperb0lix> arash: Are you talking about menu entries?
<hyperb0lix> arash: I had some trouble removing those at first, too
<arash> hyperb0lix:  yea, that too
<GHOST> wine is kinda complicated :s
<Ward_> Thor:   Thanks.  I will take alook at it
<hyperb0lix> arash: .config and .local
<hyperb0lix> arash: HOld on A SEC
<FishFace1> Hydrargyrum: How about you disconnect the non-blank drive, then hook it back up after your install?
<Dr_willis> Hydrargyrum,  you could mount each one and see what one has data
<hyperb0lix> arash: ./.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Sierra/Homeworld
<Dr_willis> or use 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what disk has partitions on it
<hyperb0lix> That's one entry...
<Pulshion> does anyone know if there is a way to check temperatures for ati card and check fan speed, like atitools for windows
<grunch0> hiii!!
<hyperb0lix> arash: So you could do rm -rf ~/.local/share/applications/wine
<Zikiti> How come no one here?
<arash> hyperb0lix: :D
<hyperb0lix> arash: And rm -rf ~/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine-*
<Pulshion> does anyone know if there is a way to check temperatures for ati card and check fan speed, like atitools for windows
<hyperb0lix> arash: Whoops, no need for the r on second one
<hyperb0lix> arash: Bad habit :X
<arash> hyperb0lix: Dont you worry, it's already fixed with the first command
<Hydrargyrum> Dr_willis: looking in the Computer browser, it lists both volumes. I mount the second one, which gets assigned the name "disk-1" - that contains all the data. So far, so good. But looking through the properties of the mounted volume, it doesn't seem to say whether it's hda or hdb. Should I use a command line mount so that I can specify whether I'm interested in hda or hdb?
<Dr_willis> Zikiti,  thers 1086 people here.
<Dr_willis> Hydrargyrum,  use 'sudo fdisk -l' see what disk is hda and what one is hdb
<hyperb0lix> arash: That _should_ take care of everything, since I had problems getting rid of Wine, too
<Dr_willis> Hydrargyrum,  command line is our friend. :)
<Hydrargyrum> Dr_willis: thanks, will check it out
<hyperb0lix> Command line is indeed!
<arash> hyperb0lix: well, I was msot intrested in reinstall
<GigaClon> anyone know where I get shell scripting help?
<hyperb0lix> arash: Hmm, you should be able to install Wine after that and it'll be a clean install
<hyperb0lix> GigaClon: There's a good tut online, hold on
<GigaClon> well i know the basics
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash> hyperb0lix: actually, I had it isntalled when I typed 'rm -rf ~/.local/share/applications/wine' , fixed it well!
<hyperb0lix> GigaClon: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Luigi> Hello! I appear to be having a slight problem: GRUB can't find my kerenl. If nobody her can help me, I'll just patiently freak out here in the background until someone does. Thaks!
<Dr_willis> the "abs" guide is in the repos also.  GigaClon
<Dr_willis> !find abs
<ubotu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<wazupwhere> Merry Christmas to all those serving in Iraq! My family is praying for your safe return!
<Zikiti> What about us in Cuba?
<Luigi> kernel* here* thanks*
<arash> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wazupwhere> u too
<GigaClon> yeah i want to strip out newline from a file so they are all on the same line
<wazupwhere> :o)
<JordanC-Dynamics> wazupwhere: This isn't a general chat channel
<Dr_willis> GigaClon,  that should be a rather  simple, perl, or bash, or sed, script.
<Dr_willis> awk even. :)
<GHOST> !libdvdcss
<ciperlone> merry xmas to you all!!!
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zikiti> Come on that was like a one liner live a little
<GHOST> yea MERRY X MAS
<Luigi> Is SystemRescueCD an adequate solution?
<hyperb0lix> Happy holidays!
<GHOST> :)
<Dr_willis> Luigi,  i always keep a copy of that cd in my PC toolbox. :)
<GHOST> lol me too
<Luigi> Please, people, stop chattering about holidays...
<Hydrargyrum> Hmm. fdisk -l tells me basically that I have two identical hard disks, both formatted as W95 FAT32. Argh. I think I might go with fishface's suggestion and disconnect the disk full of data
<hyperb0lix> Luigi: Happy holidays!
<GHOST> lol
<Hydrargyrum> Would that make it harder to set up a dual boot?
<GHOST> no school!
<JordanC-Dynamics> Happy 25 December :)
<hyperb0lix> w00t
<GHOST> woot WOOT!
<hyperb0lix> Happy 24th!
<GHOST> OW santa clse
<jgoo> Happy n time!
<hyperb0lix> Is n an integer?
<askand> How do I see if ubuntu sees my  computers ir?
<Dr_willis> Hydrargyrum,  under windows. You could just delete the partitions on the empty one.. making it all unallocated..
<Zikiti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GHOST> kool!
<nicholas> Would you recommend ClanLib?
<jgoo> hyperb0lix: n is a null vlaue, one dimensional non-integer imaginary number, sometimes called time!
<Ric84> hello
<jgoo> *value
<Dr_willis> Hydrargyrum,  or mount both of them and check the 'mount' command to see what one is mounted as what device
<wazupwhere> askand... ifconfig -a
<GHOST> hullo!
<hyperb0lix> lol
<GHOST> lol
<Hydrargyrum> Dr_willis: thanks, I am currently RTF man mount :)
<Ric84> can i save the state of a partition?
<wazupwhere> also check cat /proc/networks
<Ric84> i'd like to backup a windows partition
<GHOST> am i the only fresh french around here?
<Ric84> (with linux of course)
<askand> wazupwhere: thanks..now I just need to get it working
<wazupwhere> :o)
<Dr_willis> !find ntfstools
<nickrud> GHOST, probably some stale ones as well
<GHOST> :D
<ubotu> Package/file ntfstools does not exist in gutsy
<GHOST> hey!
<nickrud> :)O
<hs1> someone can help me with mondorestore?
<GHOST> lol
<arash> for what reason isn't my CD recently put in not automounteed, another CD just put in worked fine
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I know thers some sort of ntfs partitioning/backup tools out there...
<nickrud> ntfsprogs , Dr_willis
<Hydrargyrum> Dr_willis: Ah, there we go! hda = "disk", hdb = "disk-1". Thanks for the help.
<Dr_willis> Hydrargyrum,  :) of course you do know.. that if your data is that UBER critical.. you should have backups?
<Dr_willis> :P
<jgoo> heh, actually, Dr_willis - good point, what is the most carefree, simple 'backup my entire linux system snapshot' application out there?
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  i cheat and use a redundant stack of exteranal usb hard drives...
<hyperb0lix> Dr_willis: How many?
<jgoo> let's say I want to export all partitions on a physical disk to a single easily recoverable image onto another disk...
<Dr_willis> lets see.. right now on my desk is 3 usb hd's ranging from 500 to 40gb in size. :)
<hyperb0lix> XD
<Ric84> ntfsclone... thank you :-)
<jgoo> Dr_willis: that requires maintaining a RAID though... and you backup / real time mirror any mistakes
<jgoo> I'd like a snapshot, I can go back to :-)
<GHOST_> wow thre some many people in offtopic that xchzt crash :s
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  I dont have the raided.. i just cp over the imporntant data..
<jgoo> a system restore point as it were
<jgoo> no real data...just system (apps, install, setup, tweaks etc)
<Ric84> btw... how do i solve the usplash wrong resolution bug?
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with system backups  Thats easy to reinstall for me.. its the large amounts of data that i have - thats so much space.
<jgoo> my data lives in the cloud anyway
<Ric84> i read usplash.conf has a wrong resolution
<Dr_willis> I also backup stuff the stuff to dvd. :)
<Ric84> i can fix it... then what?
<Dr_willis> I wish DL dvd disks would get cheaper.
<hyperb0lix> Ric84: I think it can be fixed in menu.lst in /boot somewhere
<nickrud> Ric84, if I read your question right , sudo update-initiramfs -c
<nickrud> Ric84, erm  sudo update-initramfs -c    (typo)
<Ric84> ok
<Luigi> Ok, I'm burning SystemRescueCD on an Evil Empire computer, how can I fix... GRUB not knowing where any of my kernels are?
<Ric84> i'm reading update-initramfs man page
<Ric84> it says -c creates a new initramfs
<Ric84> how do i replace the old one?
<Ric84> never did this... i never touched an initramfs
<hyperb0lix> Ric84: Touch it
<arash> How do i mount my CD. for some very strange reason its not automatically mounted
<nickrud> Ric84, it'll overwrite the current one, works fine.
<Falados> Hello Everyone! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays/Winter for everyone else =D
<Ric84> duh... -u
<Ric84> what about -u?
<nickrud> Ric84, works too :)
<thor> Luigi I will pastebin some notes I have on restoring grub.....give me a sec
<hyperb0lix> arash: mount /media/cdrom?
<Falados> Except for the southern Hemisphere... I guess its sort of summer there.
<GHOST_> ?
<hyperb0lix> ¿
<thor> Luigi here are the notes...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49503/...but no guarantees
<GHOST> 0.o
<Falados> O.O!
<hyperb0lix> o.0
<GHOST> lol
<mcquaid> join #avidemux
<arash> hyperb0lix: yay :p
<nickrud> thanks, mcquaid , but no :)
<GHOST> gonna stak my crystmas cake!
<mcquaid> doh
<thor> Luigi the first entry in that list...the first 7 steps...might help youout
<eugman> Is geany supposed to be able to edit .pl files?
<mcquaid> i need to encode a vcd fast, avidemux took over an hour on my box for one disc
<hyperb0lix> mcquaid: I installed tovid recently
<mcquaid> don't really see anything i can tweak. anyone know of a fast vcd encoder
<mcquaid> was it fast?
<hyperb0lix> mcquaid: No lol
<mcquaid> heh
<hyperb0lix> mcquaid: Took about an hour for a 50-min vid
<Bakefy> I did a bad stupid thing... I could use some help... i installed ubuntu, and forgot the username and password
<hyperb0lix> Bakefy: :O
<mcquaid> ya that's way too long.  i remember back in the day i used tmpgenc and got about the same time with my pii 400
<Bakefy> hyperb0lix is there a way I can just create a new account?
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,  boot live cd, chroot to installed system, look in home for user name, then set the password
<mcquaid> if i could do almost realtime encoding with a pii 400, it should fly now
<hyperb0lix> Bakefy: You're using Linux now?
<mcquaid> first time i've tried making a vcd in years
<bascule> Bakefy: edit /etc/shadow from a live boot disc
<Bakefy> thanks all I will try this
<Evolution2> when I boot up right before the filling kubuntu bar gets to the part where it mounts the partitions it gives me that it's the wrong uuid for kubuntu. so kubuntu is trying to mount itself on top of its old uuid. what's the command that lists the uuid of the partitions
<Falados> I love my free Ubuntu CDs =D, so handy
<sourcemaker> are there kernel hackers here?
<bascule> Bakefy: lots if tutorials out there on how to do it
<MrChips> whats a good console based mp3 player apart from moc and mp3blaster?
<robdig> Evolution2: blkid
<Evolution2> robdig: thanks
<robdig> Evolution2: np
<hyperb0lix> Fermat's Last Theorem!
<GHOST> how
<hyperb0lix> woh
<sourcemaker> who can answer kernel based questions? (No, do not send me the >>kernel<< answer)
<GHOST> lol
<Falados> Wow so many updates... 149 updates total X_X
<GHOST> hey ist down here!
<Bakefy> bascule, im booting to the live dvd now...
<Evolution2> robdig: so to fix my problem where do I stick this uuid in fstab or grub menu
<wols> Evolution2: both
<sourcemaker> how can I install the last vanilla kernel with nvidia support in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<hyperb0lix> Bakefy: Make sure you add an entry in /etc/passwd, too
<GHOST> !chocolate kernel
<robdig> Evolution2: agree with wols
<mimilus> happy new year, hoops sorry
<Evolution2> wols: the leading grub install is using my ubuntu partition
<GHOST> lol
<Evolution2> so on grub/fstab kubuntu + grub ubuntu?
<elyas> How paltalk be installed?
<mimilus> do you know a program for create cd cover ?
<GHOST> mimilus bonnes vacances ;)
<bascule> Bakefy: ok, kenny:!:13755:0:99999:7:: <--edit the $1$<random chars> to the colon to mimic that
<elyas> How paltalk be installed?
<hyperb0lix> bascule: He needs to add an entry to passwd, too, eh?
<Dr_willis> !find paltalk
<Bakefy> bascule, i might have some questions once I actually attempt this.
<ubotu> Package/file paltalk does not exist in gutsy
<Luigi> ummm... I know how GNU/Linux works, but how do I get SystemRescueCD and lynx to... work like they did in Ubuntu with my simple Ethernet connection?
<bascule> hyperb0lix: well if shadow is enabled password field is set as :x:, so no
<GHOST> is ubotu intelligent :s
<Luigi> And where will the rest of my harddisk be found in SystemRescueCD anyway?
<hyperb0lix> bascule: Oh, wait, is he adding a user or resetting the passwd?
<bascule> hyperb0lix: well username will be listed at the end so let's just blank it
<Dr_willis> Luigi,  a lot of those live cds have network setup tools you run.
<elyas> I know it does not exist, but there is only way to install?
<Luigi> OK
<elyas> heloo
<elyas> ?
<hyperb0lix> ooleh?
<elyas> I know it does not exist, but there is only way to install?
<bascule> hyperb0lix: though removing the x from the :s in passwd will do no harm
<hyperb0lix> Aye
<bascule> Bakefy: you could also chroot to the ubuntu install and go from there
<hyperb0lix> bascule: chroot+passwd?
<bascule> yes
<hyperb0lix> k
<bascule> or useradd then passwd
<elyas> please...
<hyperb0lix> elyas: I could only find Paltalk for Windows
<bascule> spytalk
<Bakefy> bascule, i have the shadow document open...
<LimCore> elyas: if it is a windows only program, then perhaps run it under wine in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> elyas: whats paltalk?
<hyperb0lix> I don't know...
<hyperb0lix> Some sort of chat thingy
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<LimCore> elyas: or better yet, ask the developers will they do a linux version, or use software that have linux version
<Bakefy> bascule, i see this "ubuntu:U6oaksdfoak:1231:123123:123113 (those are random) is that what I edit?
<bascule> Bakefy: ok the last line will be the last added user, it goes username:<random chars>:..other bits, we ned to remove all chars from between the first 2 colons ::
<bascule> Bakefy: yeah
<elyas> Wine is operated by well-managed after fixation
<Bakefy> bascule, what should i do from here?
<bascule> soit looks like ubuntu::<numbers>
<bascule> Bakefy: and this is the /etc/shadow from the partition not the live cd
<elyas> Thank you very much for each of attempted assistance
<bascule> so /media/mountpoint/etc/shadow
<elyas> But there is a question regarding the version 6.06 Is there a security threat to use?
<nicholas> Could someone please recommend a RAD C++ IDE for Ubuntu 7.10?
<Bakefy> bascule that is correct.
<Falados> nicholas: RAD?  I've always used Anjuta for C++
<hyperb0lix> elyas: I would switch to Gutsy, since the programs are more up-to-date
<bascule> Bakefy: so if you have ubuntu::<numbers>:0:999999:7 or such save it
<IndyGunFreak> the LTS versions are over rated in my opinion, unless you're supporting a bunch of computers, a network, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> or are paying for support
<hyperb0lix> IndyGunFreak: I concur :)
<dagon^> I'm never installing a .10-version again
<elyas> Could I of this depends organ during installation
<IndyGunFreak> dagon^: lol, why?
<Falados> Change is slow in corporate, for that type of environment you almost need something like LTS
<hyperb0lix> dagon^: So you won't install October versions?
<dagon^> IndyGunFreak; hmm, Gutsy fucked up my computer :D
<IndyGunFreak> i dobut it was gutsy, it was likely a user malfunction
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: people are so accustomed to ms release cycles that it fraks them out to change every 18 months  :
<bascule> )
<IndyGunFreak> bascule: every 18?... lol, i change every 6
<bascule> me too
<Falados> Same, but we run desktops, not Enterprise server clusters
<Bakefy> bascule okay, done.
<dagon^> hmm, I changed from Win2k to Feisty :O
<bascule> Bakefy: in /etc/passwd delete the x between the first 2 colons of user ubuntu
<nicholas> Thank you.
<nicholas> Anjuta looks good.
<nicholas> I'm downloading it.
<IndyGunFreak> i can understand using LTS in a network situation, where you have to keep track of numerous computers, etc, but for the average user, just keep use the most recent version
<sulle> I apt-get installed a txt file... but i dont know where it was downloaded to. Where can i look / search for it?.
<IndyGunFreak> nicholas: whats anjuta?
<Falados> nicholas: Great =) I hope you like it
<elyas> All new versions of other distributions determine what Uday ubuntu, however, I prefer the old to the rest of distributions
<IndyGunFreak> !info anjuta
<nicholas> Anjuta is a C++ RAD IDE.
<bascule> c/c++ ide
<soldats> sulle, desktop
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1782 kB, installed size 4324 kB
<nicholas> Thank you Falados. :)
<Luigi> anyone know how I can send 40GB of data as a single data strean?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, 40gig?
<Luigi> to another computer on my network?
<bascule> bottorrent? :))
<sulle> soldats: nope its not there.
<Bakefy> bascule leave the :: ?
<bascule> yes
<soldats> :)) == double chin
<sulle> i have tryed #whereis ***file***
<soldats> sulle, did yousownload in firefox
<sulle> no i apt-get installed it.
<fsanlu> hey everyone! im a new UBUNTU user and currently loving it!
<hyperb0lix> sulle: ?
<dagon^> fsanlu; great :D
<IndyGunFreak> sulle: uh, Places/Search for files?
<sulle> fsanlu: Great :D
<hyperb0lix> sulle: You could use the find command
<hyperb0lix> sulle: Or locate
<Falados> Anyone here have a Geforce 8 series using the binary drivers?
<bascule> sulle: what was it?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not sure.....lol,
<sulle> c++-annotation-txt
<IndyGunFreak> how do you know if you have the binary driver?
<sulle> hyperb0lix: find command?. tell me some more about it :P
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Falados> your xorg has the nvidia driver, not the nv driver
<hyperb0lix> sulle: find / -type f -name "c++-annotation-txt"
<hyperb0lix> sulle: Or locate "c++-annotation-txt"
<bascule> after updatedb
<hyperb0lix> sulle: You may need to run updatedb for the second one, thouygh
<IndyGunFreak> bascule: ok, and how should that tell me?
<sulle> Ok =)
<bascule> cause there is a kernel modle called nvidia that is loaded if you are running it
<IndyGunFreak> the info it kicked out doesn't make sense
<hyperb0lix> gg bascule
<hyperb0lix> :)
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: or glxinfo | grep render
<sulle> thn xalot hyperb0lix =)
<fsanlu> i have a small question people: well ive been reading the docs.. and found out how some extensions arent native to linux. when using firefox... how do i install those "multiverse" things to get flash support and what not. i cant seem to find where to do it. thank you :D
<Falados> IndyGunFreak: Do you have it working? I just want to know I'm not alone before I install it XD
<soldats> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sulle> fsanlu: go and install getautomatix2 from getautomatix.com
<IndyGunFreak> Falados: i don't know..lol
<bascule> !restricted | fsanlu
<ubotu> fsanlu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sulle> That program will help you =)
<soldats> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<IndyGunFreak> mine is a 7 series anyways..lol
<Falados> Ah darn
<sulle> soldats: =S . i have never had problems with it.
<hyperb0lix> Anyone have usplash issues?
<fsanlu> thank you thank you. i shall read up on these :] happy holidays people btw!
<Falados> Gutsy didn't auto-detect it, so I'm slightly worried
<IndyGunFreak> but i've got dual screens and a tuner card setup perfectly, its awesome-o..lol
<Falados> I'm fairly certain it won't be a problem
<soldats> !worksforme | sulle
<ubotu> sulle: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bascule> sulle: if you ever dist-upgrade versions it will break your machine
<dagon^> hey guys, I just installed Anjuta as you adviced someone else, it looks good :)
<IndyGunFreak> pastebin is broken
<sulle> Oh. I have never heard it was "dangerous" before. But thnx for the heads up. =)
<Milotin> Can someone tell me why i can't run from terminat ? everything i try to run i get -sh: No such file or directory
<hyperb0lix> IndyGunFreak: ?
<Falados> bascule: What breaks your machine?
<IndyGunFreak> sulle: there's a lot of other things that are really wrong w/ Automatix...
<bascule> Falados: automatix
<soldats> pastebin is fine
<sulle> okok.
<Falados> Automatrix is a horrible piece of software XD
<IndyGunFreak> hyperb0lix: i can't get to the page.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hyperb0lix> IndyGunFreak: I use pastebin.ca for a general pastebin
<soldats> IndyGunFreak, www.pastebin.com
<Falados> Synaptic has gotten so much better that you don't really even need Automatix anymore
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'll keep that one handy hyperb0lix, thanks
<hyperb0lix> IndyGunFreak: A friend recommended the .ca one over the .com one, since it had more options
<basti> how can I get the free disk space?
<IndyGunFreak> Falados: i totally agree...
<bascule> basti: df -h if you lke shells
<IndyGunFreak> automatix is for the braindead, who refuse to read even one sentence of an FAQ
<IndyGunFreak> and the risks it imposes, far outweighs any benefits
<basti> thx bascule
<Luigi> Ok, Ubuntu LiveCD says I still have everything from my harddisk, GRUB just refuses to hit the kernel... how could I check why this is happening?
<sulle> How do i remove automatix ? :P
<bascule> basti: welcome, it stands for disk free and th e -h says human readable, if you care
<IndyGunFreak> sulle: hope.
<sulle> done :P
<turdy> hi all
<Falados> Its a gigantic hack though.  It seems to me like it was a quick fix that never got polished so it just got worse and worse XD
<Milotin> Can someone tell me why i can't run from terminal ? everything i try to run i get -sh: No such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> sulle: problem is, when you remove it, it has hosed more than one system.
<turdy> this is probably not the place to ask but I dont' seem to be able to get an answer anywhere else
<soldats> sudo apt-get remove automatix
<hyperb0lix> Falados: No matter how much you polish a turd......
<Falados> haha
<bascule> Milotin: echo $PATH, what does it say?
<IndyGunFreak> sulle: if its working ok.. i would let it be, and when you *upgrade*.. do a clean install, and don't reinstall automatix.
<sulle> hyperb0lix: hahaha n1
<basti> bascule,  thank you, it's kind of you to explain :)
<bascule> basti: I enjoy it sometimes :)
<sulle> IndyGunFreak: Okok. thnx for your advice.
<IndyGunFreak> sulle: or if you start to have a problem, reinstall, and don't reinstall automatix.
<hyperb0lix> gj bascule! :D
<basti> :P
<Milotin> bascule : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<turdy> I have a analogue tv tuner card (Yuan PG600), Ubuntu installed the IVTV driver for me
<turdy> so that's all good
<bascule> Milotin: looks god
<Fezzler> Sound not working in Flash?
<turdy> but for some strange reason, the card is on mute and no matter what I do, I can't unmute it
<hyperb0lix> Fezzler: I had that problem with older Flash
 * sulle brb to teh internets
<turdy> I can see video though
<turdy> can anyone offer me any advice?
<bascule> Milotin: so say ls in a shell, does it respond?
<IndyGunFreak> turdy: some tv cards are easy, some are hard...
<IndyGunFreak> mine was pretty easy
<wers> I was going to send a group merry christmas message to my contacts on pidgin. any idea on how I could do it? :)
<turdy> I was just oging to buy a new one but its god damn expensive for an analogue tv card
<Milotin> bascule : yes , everything else works fine
<turdy> and aI'm not even entirely sure if its the drivers fault
<Fezzler> I use Road Runner.  Video sound and all other sound work.  Just not flash on their online radio?
<bascule> Milotin: which command fails?
<Falados> turdy: Did you try the sound controller? You probably need to view all of the sliders so that you can unmute them
<turdy> tried that
<bqmassey> if i've navigated to a folder with the File Browser,.. is there a way to open open a terminal thats already at that location?
<turdy> didn't work
<turdy> I checked using the vl4ctl tool
<Falados> turdy: Are you sure you selected the right device?
<turdy> and it says the audio is muted
<Milotin> bascule : ./httpd ; ./ircd
<tacone> sigh, I like mono, but mono doesn't like me.
<turdy> I can hear music and everything
<turdy> just the freaking tv tuner card decides to produce no audio
<turdy> (as you can imagine, tv without sound isn't much fun)
<biouser> what is the channel for open office questions?
<thor> bqmassey in xfce if you right click on the folder there is a menu item for Open Terminal Here
<bascule> Milotin: cause you need to be in the directory those files reside, hence the ./
<Falados> If it's a huge problem, you can probably get a cable to go from your Tuner's audio out to your sound card's line-in
<Milotin> bascule the point is i am there
<nickrud_> bqmassey, install nautilus-open-terminal , it'll be in your context menu
<turdy> Falados: The tuner doesn't have an audio out
<bascule> Milotin: ?? weird
<Falados> turdy: Ah, darn
<turdy> It sucks!
<turdy> everything works, just the stupid audio
<bqmassey> thanks nickrud_
<Falados> turdy: I had a 10$ tuner, isnt' worth the silicon its printed on
<arash> biouser - #openoffice.org
<biouser> I am inputing data into the spreadsheet and I would like to be able to see the first entry in the column
<turdy> hehehehe...
<biouser> arash, thx
<turdy> I've been waiting for someone to respond in ivtv-dev channel
<turdy> but they're all in holiday mode or something
<bascule> turdy: what card, there may be parameters required for the module
<hyperb0lix> HOLIDAY MODE WOOOO
<arash> biouser:  feel free for wild guesses pal, simply #openoffice redirects to openoffice.org
<steini> turdy: youcan't get the ALSA working?
<turdy> ALSA works
<turdy> I can play mp3s and everything
<steini> ah ok
<FishFace1> Just wondering turdy, who makes the TV card?
<turdy> its a Yuan PG600
<turdy> its also rebranded as a Diamond PG550 I believe
<bascule> turdy: what chit bt878?
<bascule> chip
<turdy> its a ct something or rather
<IndyGunFreak> if its a bt878, it shoudln't need ivtv.. just install TVTime, or KDETV, or whatever, and it should work fine.
<sterling> I am wondering...
<IndyGunFreak> sterling: well, we aren't mind readers
<sterling> What is the best windows emulator, that runs the fastest and runs COD 4 on it?
<sterling> anyone kno?
<hyperb0lix> sterling: I just use VMware Player
<dagon^> does anyone have a Hauppage WinTV TV-card?
<sterling> Does that playu COD 4?
<IndyGunFreak> dagon^: i have a PVR-150
<hyperb0lix> sterling: I have no idea what COD 4 is
<IndyGunFreak> i think thats a hauppage
<hyperb0lix> CALL OF DUTY
<hyperb0lix> nvm
<sterling> Call of Duty 4
<bascule> turdy: lspci -v should show the chip number as well as the vendor string
<hyperb0lix> Erm, vmware might be slow
<Dr_willis> COD4 is so new.. I would be suprised if it runs with wine/cedega
<dagon^> IndyGunFreak; so do I, does it work smoothly?
<tacone> dagon^: me
<Dr_willis> vmware is not for 3d games. :)
<IndyGunFreak> i have no probs with it at all, owrked out of the box.
<hyperb0lix> Dr_willis: Yeah :P
<dagon^> :D
<dagon^> sweet
<sterling> what does Indy?
<turdy> IndyGunFreak: But that card is expensive
<Dr_willis> Theres the 3d game aspect.. then thers the 'uber copy protection' these new titles have on them that also mess with wine/cedega
<bqmassey> nickrud_:  do i have to restart ubuntu?
<dagon^> what card is expensive?
<IndyGunFreak> turdy: i think i paid like 40-50 for mine, i don't know.
<turdy> where from?
<Dr_willis> I got a PVR150 card also.
<turdy> cause that's the thing, I'm thinking of just buying that card
<dagon^> I paid about 1000SEK for my PVR150
<turdy> and throw out that freaking Yuan PG600
<Dr_willis> got it and a remote last year on sale for like $100 or less. - rebates
<sterling> I know I have the the hardwar to run COD 4, but need a windows client that works with it.
<tacone> IndyGunFreak: I cannot make my hauppage work. what model do you have ?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: i never got the remote to work.
<IndyGunFreak> tacone: pvr150
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  i got it working with mYthtv - but its sluggish.. so i just use a wireless keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: i use VLC and terminal to change channels, works awesome.
<tacone> I see. I have hvr 1200, which simply don't work.
<dagon^> I hope I can get my PVT150 to work without troubles
<IndyGunFreak> PVT 150?.. never heard of that one, don't know.
<turdy> dagon^: Most ppl seem to have no problems with it
<dagon^> good
<dagon^> thinking of making a TV-computer with Ubuntu as OS :)
<turdy> so no-one has any experience with ivtv doing weird stuff?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  I just use it with Mythtv. :)  i rarely watch live tv withit
<IndyGunFreak> dagon^: thats pretty much what i have.
<bascule> tacone: there are a lot of modprobe options on bt878 see kernel docs
<turdy> dagon^: I spent the whole week doing that
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: all i watch is live TV..lol
<turdy> got everything going except for TV
<dagon^> IndyGunFreak; sweet :D
<turdy> I have TV with NO FREAKING AUDIO
<tacone> bascule: can you give me any link ?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  with MythTV i can record the live tv.. and zap out comercials...
<tacone> bascule: I tried a lot of things. now I am hoping with some kind of compatibility with hvr1600.
<bascule> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/video4linux/bttv
<dagon^> IndyGunFreak; does it work with regular videos and such, I mean, can you skip to next video and such?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: i don't generally record, i figure if i can't watch it live, i don't need to watch it.
<the_darkside_986> hey everyone... how can i convert a CD into mp3's? yes i would militantly defend ogg vorbis, but this is for my mom whose mp3 player doesn't like that format. any ideas?
<dagon^> lot's of such there -,-
<hyperb0lix> the_darkside_986: You could use Grip to rip the CD
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  with that logic.. i wouldent even need a tv. :) i work 2nd shift..
<IndyGunFreak> dagon^: i don't use it to record live TV, so i couldn't tell you, i just use it like a normal television
<grody> the_darkside_986, grip+lame
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: info-mercials are awesome-o..lol
<the_darkside_986> lame keeps saying that the wave is not in 32 bit format. i'm trying to perform lame on wav files...
<dagon^> IndyGunFreak; aha, I'll try myself then :D
<the_darkside_986> actually, the message all mp3 encoders give me is: "<file> is not in 32, 44.1 or 48 kHz!" but i'll try the Grip program thanks
<bascule> the_darkside_986: file some.wav, what does the report
<grody> the_darkside_986, you have to extract the digital audio into .wav format
<tacone> bascule: I don't have that file
<hyperb0lix> the_darkside_986: Grip utilizes lame if you want MP3 encoding
<bascule> tacone: it's in kernel source
<fsanlu> i have a small question guys: ive just actually recently fixed my wifi to get online (it was disabled) but now that i get online it drops off the connection from time to time id say a ~10 minute lifespan. i really dont know what can be doing it. some info about my stuff: im using the restricted firmware to get my wireless card working. and to connect to the router its a WPA.. im not sure what makes me drop off :(
<the_darkside_986> i ripped the wavs with serpentine. serpentine utterly refuses to let me select a mp3 "profile"
<bascule> tacone: linux-source-2.6.22
<Lunar_Lamp> fsanlu, that sounds to me like unclear signal.
<tacone> I don't have in my generic kernel
<fsanlu> Lunar_Lamp: it wouldnt make sense, for none of the other computers running windows drop off :\
<hyperb0lix> the_darkside_986: lame isn't encoding the wavs as mp3s?
<racarter> i have a toshiba satellite A135-S4467, i believe it is 64 bit but im not sure, should i install ubuntu 7.10 with the standard distro or the 64bit AMD and Intel distro?
<Lunar_Lamp> Do they have the same wireless card?
<Lunar_Lamp> And are they in the same place?
<tacone> bascule, I don't have it.
<EdwardXP> I have some major concrens about ubuntu
<EdwardXP> well just 2 actually
<grody> shoot
<pvl1> fsanlu: are the restricteds the only way u can get it working?
<fsanlu> Lunar_Lamp: i have another laptop just like this. so yes, im right next to it
<Lunar_Lamp> fsanlu, ok
<tacone> I've got Documentation, but not video4linux
<IndyGunFreak> EdwardXP: and those are?
<grody> fsanlu, how have you configured the wifi card?
<the_darkside_986> i've been trying to apply lame to *.wav from the commandline but now i will try a real GUI tool like Grip
<EdwardXP> IndyGunFreak, wwhen you install a .sh file' is there a record of where those files are going, so u don't lose tract?
<IndyGunFreak> EdwardXP: i don't know the answer to that, sorry
<grody> EdwardXP, in the .sh file itself
<tacone> bascule: how do I get that on gutsy ?
<racarter> i have a toshiba satellite A135-S4467, i believe it is 64 bit but im not sure, should i install ubuntu 7.10 with the standard distro or the 64bit AMD and Intel distro?
<turdy> how much space do i need to give for the ubuntu installation
<racarter> sorry to repeat, any advice on that question though?
<boo> hey uh can i get some holiday help with booting?  it involves (although isnt totally a problem involving) windows, grub, and MBRs, all that good stuff.  can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> racarter: if you have to ask, start w/ the standard 32bit version
<fsanlu> grody: well i was looking at the docs and i found that my card was disabled. so what i did was i installed the bcm43xx-wcutter package and downloaded the .o file firmware to let it enable.. then boom my wireless card suddenly turned on
<grody> Turdy, as much as you can, but a gig would suffice
<turdy> I only have 30 gig hardisk and windows is taking
<EdwardXP> grody,  when you install a program a .sh file it installs and the command works, but it doesn't show up in the applications menu
<racarter> i had actually installed the 64 bit version successfully before
<bascule> tacone: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22
<IndyGunFreak> racarter: 64bit requires some hoop jumping that frustrates newbies(like web plugins, etc..)
<FishFace1> fsanlu: Only guessing here.  Have you tried a different USB port? And are you using a USB hub by chance? How about trying a different port?
<arash> grody, are you saying 1 GB ise nought for Ubuntu?
<hyperb0lix> racarter: Then best you stick with 64
<grody> ahh fsanlu, you need to configure the card to associate, authenticate & connect to it
<EdwardXP> grody, no where in there, and just for any reason, how do u uninstall a .sh file
<racarter> but i wasn't able to get some stuff to work
<bascule> tacone: was away trying to find it online, not easy
<hyperb0lix> racarter: nvm
<hyperb0lix> :P
<fsanlu> FishFacel: im not sure what you mean
<FishFace1> fsanlu: Its a USB wirless adapter?
<fsanlu> grody: how would i be able to do that? its a built in ethernet card
<grody> EdwardXP, the .sh should give you the option, but all the places where files are stored have to put into the .sh
<racarter> ok, next question about ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop.. is there any special precautions i should take since i have vista installed on the first partition?
<tacone> bascule, I am doing
<grody> fsanlu, you mean an internal wifi card?
<nicholas> NICK Nikobee
<hyperb0lix> racarter: Yeah, take extra special precaution with Vista
<fsanlu> grody: yes
<nicholas> NICK <Nikobee>
<grody> fsanlu, man wpa_supplicant :)
<racarter> thanks.. um, any particular precautions?
<dagon^> IndyGunFreak; any experience with bluetooth usb-adapter?
<grody> if you run kde, knetworkmanager
<intelikey> i have an nvidia riva128 agp card, which seems to act strangly in this dell box.  it worked flawlessly in another box tho.    (same os, same driver 'nv')    thoughts ?
<racarter> is it ok to use grub with vista?
<hyperb0lix> racarter: It has been known to make your laptop implode spontaneously
<grody> for gnome, network-manager, but im not sure it deals with WPA
<fiXXXerMet> Wondering if anyone here has any experience with installing Linux/Ubuntu on an IBM XSeries 225, specifically with a LSI53C1030 raid controller?
<racarter> yeah serious hyperb0lix, my computer stopped booting at some point with vista
<fsanlu> grody: man wpa_supplicant?
<racarter> alright, i will install grub and assume everything will boot normally then..
<ciphercast> fiXXXerMet: whats the problem?
<tacone> bascule, I installed. it's a tgz
<grody> yes fsanlu, you will need that if you're running a WPA router
<EdwardXP> grody,  can i send you the file
<grody> man is just the man page to it
<fsanlu> grody: hmm can i just take the easy way and make the router WEP? acuse i can do that
<x_or> Can anyone recommend a simple mail server?  I simply want to accept mail from any address, and then process the mail using a procmail filter.  I'd prefer something that has a curses or web based configuration tool so I don't have to learn a configuration format syntax.
<grody> EdwardXP, what is it?
<tyrone>  
<EdwardXP> crossover
<grody> fsanlu, you could.. but you would need to enter the WEP key into ifconfig or iwconfig
<grody> EdwardXP, it gives you an option where to store the files
<fiXXXerMet> ciphercast: Two things.  1:  I don't know how to tell the integrated RAID hardware software to let me do a software raid through Ubuntu (mdadm).  But more importantly, when I start to install ubuntu, it doesn't detect the disks or the controller and prompts me for a drive.
<fiXXXerMet> driver*
<intelikey> x_or define simple.   simple in it's codebase  or simple in it's configuration ?
<grody> all files that are extracted are normally put in /tmp
<bascule> tacone: sudo tar zxvf the.tgz
<fsanlu> grody: okay ill just play around with this then :] btw just curious when u type to me it flashes (im using x-chat) am i doing it right by typing ur name and adding a colon? hehehe.
<grody> fsanlu, colon, comma, whatever :P
<x_or> intelikey:  simple in the configuration.  I don't care about the language it is written in, just want something that does not require a lot of reading to get up to speed.  I admit up front I am ignorant of mail servers and the protocols.
<grody> mine flashes too fsanlu, its usually when someone says your name
<EdwardXP> nothing
<x_or> I just want to receive all mail on my host and process using a procmail filter.
<fsanlu> grody ohhhhhh hahahahahaa its like magic alright ill play around with this for awhile :] thanks for the input
<_6StringKng_> where in the Configuration Editor is the option to show mounted drives on the desktop?  I changed it a while back but want it so I can see a thumb drive on the desktop
<tacone> bascule: ok, I extracted only video4linux
<grody> EdwardXP, what exactly are you trying to do.. because when you run xover, it asks you where to install too
<ciphercast> fiXXXerMet: can do go into the bios and turn off the raid controller?
<grody> yw fsanlu
<x_or> intelikey:  Thanks for your response and input, btw.
<bascule> tacone: well go from there in the dir are a lot of text files with explanations of things to try
<intelikey> x_or fetchmail   but even it requires some reading    so...  not really.
<ciphercast> I'm only familiar with aftermarket integrated raid controllers
<fiXXXerMet> ciphercast: I looked, and couldn't find it.  There is a bios update out that I am going to install shortly.
<_6StringKng_> help, anyone?  I changed it to where I can'
<x_or> intelikey:  Is there anything that has a web configuration front end that you know of?
<_6StringKng_> t
<_6StringKng_> see the drives mounted on the desktop
<rainwalker> are there any common ways to get webcams to work?
<jinxed-> hey
<_6StringKng_> in the configuration editor, I forgoty what I changed, lol, now I want it back
<x_or> intelikey:  I think postfix might be the right one to use.
<bascule> rainwalker: plug and pray :)
<intelikey> x_or hmmm///   let me think.
<dagon^> rainwalker; hmm, for msn?
<rainwalker> bascule: atheist =(
<bascule> :)
<rainwalker> dagon^: amsn
<EdwardXP> grody,  just a secc...
<dagon^> rainwalker; yeah, that's what I meant :P just plug and play
<arash> bascule, good one ;), often jsut the solution is jsut to plug the device in
<tacone> bascule: how do I know which chipset my card uses ?
<rainwalker> dagon^: and if that doesn't work?
<bascule> works for me
<dagon^> rainwalker; it will
<jinxed-> I just updated from 7.04 to 7.10 and now my resolution is all messed up and it takes a long time to boot up. Also I had a dual boot between 7.04 and XP and now I have XP along with like 6 different versions of 7.10
<bascule> tacone: lspci -v
<rainwalker> dagon^: it doesn't
<ciphercast> fiXXXerMet: otherwise, you'll probably need to configure the raid using the controller menu system
<jewbilee> What file do I modify to change which partitions are mounted on startup?
<bascule> tacone: also lsmod and dmesg to see what was/is detected
<Jack_Sparrow> fstab
<grody> x_or, you want a gui frontend to configure a mail server?
<fiXXXerMet> jewbilee: /etc/fstab
<rainwalker> dagon^: when I try to set it up, it recognizes the model and everything, but it gets some error
<the_darkside_986> Grip seems to be working. Thanks everyone for the help. Maybe someday ogg vorbis will rule the world. until then... :(
<dagon^> rainwalker; in amsn, start a conversation, click the webcam down by the field where you type, and it works :)
<fsanlu> what i like is.. how this community is just so helpful with one another. its like refreshing to know its not a bunch of snobs that hate on you. haha one day i shall know a lot about this stuff to help others too
<jewbilee> fiXXXerMet: thanks
<dagon^> rainwalker; oh
<dagon^> rainwalker; is it a very old webcam?
<rainwalker> dagon^: I don't know
<rainwalker> a year or two?
<dagon^> hmm
<dagon^> should be no problems then
<rainwalker> dagon^: hang on, I'll do it again and tell you what it says
<dagon^> ok
<bascule> fsanlu: walk in the light side you will
<tacone> bascule:  Conexant Unknown device 8852 (rev 02)  ... (unknown ?!)
<fiXXXerMet> Another question.  Let's say that I get the driver for my controller and install Ubuntu on it, using raid 1.  The server supports hot swapping drives..  Nee dI do anything special to make this work in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> x_or ssmtp "might"  i don't really recall   but   fetchmailconf   is a gui that helps you setup fetchmail     makes it "newbe friendly"
<rainwalker> dagon^: sent request to send webcam
<rainwalker> dagon^: the only problem is that the person isn't there to accept
<bascule> not neccessarily, could be a modem, but if so, no driver by the looks, dump lspci -v to pastebin for me
<dagon^> rainwalker; then it's ok my friend
<bascule> tacone: ^^
<rainwalker> no, it doesn't work when they accept
<x_or> intelikey:  Is fetchmail an equivalent to postfix?  I used postfix long in the past.
<rainwalker> dagon^: I just can't remember what it says
<grody> fetchmail is a cli pop mail fetcher
<dagon^> rainwalker; it doesn't? hmm, weird
<rainwalker> dagon^: something like "grabber not available" I think
<grody> x_or *
<Phophos> Hey, I've lost all sound from ALSA, I have no idea what the problem is: Can someone offer some support?
<fabio> !Pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arash> jinxed- , resetting the xorg.conf file perhaps culd help?
<dagon^> rainwalker; oh, that has never appeared to me
<x_or> grody:  Sorry?
<tacone> bascule: ok, I promised myself not even looking into this before the new year. going to get some cigarettes :-)
<intelikey> gordy fetchmail is cli but fetchmailconf is a gui configurator for it.
<x_or> grody:  Oh, got it
<tacone> thank you !
<rainwalker> dagon^: ahhh I have the worst luck with gadgets lately
<bascule> tacone: cool
<fsanlu> so just a question how many of you are majoring in computer science or something related per chance?
<grody> x_or, if you want a simple way to configure postfix or sendmail, try out webmin :)
<rainwalker> dagon^: do you have msn? so I could show you what it's saying?
<dagon^> rainwalker; just chill man, everything will work out just fine eventually :)
<arash> fsanlu, all of us. Isn't that obvious?
<x_or> grody, intelikey:  I think I would still need postfix or another MTA, in addition to fetchmail, right?
<intelikey> yeah webmin.   i should have thought of that.
<Phophos> Hey, I've lost all sound from ALSA, I have no idea what the problem is: Can someone offer some support?
<bascule> x_or: only to send mail
<intelikey> x_or sendmail :)
<bascule> yeah, easy config
<grody> x_or, they can be used in tandom.. i used to, fetcmail to grab mail from isp & then deliver it into my local mail system which i then pick up at home
<fsanlu> arash: i guess that would be.. hahaha.
<bascule> lmao
<rainwalker> Phophos: just a chance, but have you checked to make sure nothing is muted?
<x_or> bascule:  grody, intelikey:  webmin is not in the standard repository, is it in a non-std repo, or do I need to download and install myself.  Neither is a problem.
<x_or> bascule:  I need to receive mail, not send.
<Jack_Sparrow> fsanlu: While your enthusiasm is appreciated.  The off topic chat will get you booted on a normal busy day in here
<grody> ahh, you'll need to go to the website.. they have a .deb package :)
<intelikey> !info webmin
<Phophos> rainwalker: I'll check one last time ... Nothing except microphone is muted.
<x_or> grody:  I want to receive mail on my DSL connection, persistent host, my ISP does not receive mail for me.
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in gutsy
<grody> x_or, http://www.webmin.com
<bascule> x_or: you need postfix of qmail
<intelikey> x_or nope no package in the repos
<grody> x_or, why not use a mail forwarder or something, like use webmail & have all your mail sent there?
<grody> if you want to send mail from home, just setup a local postfix & use that
<jcg42> If I'm about to install Ubuntu should I hook up all of my hardware (Extra Monitor, Printer, etc.) before or after installing and setting up?
<bascule> x_or: and you might find the isp blocks 25 and 80
<nicholas> Could someone recommend a C++ Audio library?
<grody> jcg42, no harm in whilst the install
<x_or> grody:  I want to receive email on my host so I can use a procmail filter to process it as it comes in.  I don't need to read in any other fashion.
<matrix_> hi,everyone
<bascule> hi
<jcg42> grody, huh?
<grody> x_or, fetchmail to grab it, postfix to process it & store it
<matrix_> why cannot i halt my computer?
<grody> jcg42, before the install (during)
<grody> matrix_, are you root?
<jcg42> grody, Thank you
<matrix_> every time i halt my computer,it said system halted,but just stopped there
<grody> ahh
<grody> it does
<bascule> doesn't like psu/mobo
<matrix_> yes, i installed the system
<IndyGunFreak> jcg42: what type of dual monitors card do you have?
<bascule> very rare these days
<grody> matrix_, possible you have a buggy ACPI/APM bios
<matrix_> grody: what do you mean
<matrix_> so ho to?
<matrix_> grody: it said system halted,but cannot halt,cannot off my computer
<grody> matrix_, try 'sudo shutdown -P now'
<x_or> intelikey, bascule, grody:  Wow, webmin is freaking awesome.
<grody> that /should/ do it
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone know what causes the fade-out effect when the screen saver kicks in?
<grody> x_or, just be careful to firewall it or make it listen only on loopback :)
<grody> BHSPitMonkey, i think that's xscreensaver that does it
<bascule> yeah, can fade in and out, xscreensaver-demo to launch the config util
<rainwalker> BHSPitMonkey: I always thought that was compiz fusion doing that...
<BHSPitMonkey> rainwalker, heh, even in dapper and edgy and feisty?
<bascule> nah, done that for years
<rainwalker> BHSPitMonkey: it faded in those?
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<rainwalker> oh
<intelikey> i have an nvidia riva128 agp card, which seems to act strangly in this dell box.  it worked flawlessly in another box tho.    (same os, same driver 'nv')    thoughts ?
<bascule> adjustable in and out
<grody> lol
<rainwalker> never noticed
<bascule> rainwalker: gnome and kde don't, xscreensaver its self does
<intelikey> anyone ?
<rainwalker> so I'm guessing Logitech doesn't have the best linux support does it?
<BHSPitMonkey> intelikey, strangely how?
<dagon^> rainwalker; it works just fine
<dagon^> my webcam is logitech
<BHSPitMonkey> rainwalker, not across the board
<bascule> rainwalker: there webcams mostly work
<rainwalker> dagon^: what do you have?
<intelikey> staticy lines scroll down the screen sometimes BHSPitMonkey
<dagon^> rainwalker; some older Logitech
<BHSPitMonkey> my logitech webcam sort of works.  It works in ubuntu on my laptop, but on my desktop it causes kernel panics.
<rainwalker> bascule: well for some reason mine won't
<BHSPitMonkey> I even changed motherboards and it does the same.
<rainwalker> dagon^: mines older too...this is so unfair
<dagon^> :p
<BHSPitMonkey> intelikey, odd;  sure it's not the display dying?
<dagon^> life is unfair
<bascule> i know almost nothing of webcams
<intelikey> BHSPitMonkey it's not constant.  but it is frequent and very annoying
<rainwalker> the weird thing is that i used some app called cheese that connected to it fine, but amsn won't
<intelikey> BHSPitMonkey what do you mean ?
<bascule> heh, get the same on windows all the time
<BHSPitMonkey> rainwalker, then it's amsn's fault
<bascule> some apps work, others don't
<BHSPitMonkey> intelikey, are you sure it's not the monitor
<rainwalker> BHSPitMonkey: I figured
<dagon^> rainwalker; try the latest version of amsn
<rainwalker> dagon^: I installed via synaptic
<intelikey> BHSPitMonkey the card ?   oh monitor.....   no.
<Pelo> !enter | bascule
<ubotu> bascule: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<intelikey> BHSPitMonkey i can swap the monitor out and prove that tho.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: 6# girl.....
<bascule> bit harsh Pelo
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, congrats
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, or more better, your niece
<Jack_Sparrow> yep...
<intelikey> BHSPitMonkey also it only does it in graphics mode
<Pelo> is one of you two gonna bring me into the loop on this little OT ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Niece just had her baby
<Rufus_> when i try to add a user through the terminal, it says only root can add a user. How can i add one through my account?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, congrats I guess, weight ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, all of his messages were complete thoughts
<intelikey> rufus you can't.
<Pelo> Rufus_,  use sudo before the command
<nickrud_> Rufus_, sudo adduser <user> , you need to use sudo to get yourself root (admin) privs
<Rufus_> thanks
<AimLXJ> Hi I need help about Grub.
<intelikey> Rufus_ only root can.    sudo is an app that lets you use your user password to gain root access.
<Pelo> AimLXJ, what is your issue ?
<AimLXJ> I cannot boot into Windows XP nor Windows VIsta, I have tried (hd0,0)-(hd0,5)
<AimLXJ> Through the menu.lst
<Pelo> AimLXJ, what is the devtree of the xp partiton ?
<dagon^> AimLXJ; did you install windows first?
<Rufus_> Thank YOu
<mic21_> I have a lot of error in my dmesg file like : RPC: failed to contact local rpcbind server (errno 5). I use Ubuntu server and I sometimes need to restart the NFS server  'cause of time out ...
<AimLXJ> Yes I installed WIndows first.
<dagon^> then that's right
<Pelo> AimLXJ, can you paste bin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file so we can have a look
<mic21_> "lockd_up: makesock failed, error=-5" and "rpcbind: server localhost not responding, timed out"
<nickrud_> !pastebin | AimLXJ  (just in case)
<ubotu> AimLXJ  (just in case): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> dagon^: You can install windows second and make it work, but agreed it is much easier the other way around
<dagon^> Jack_Sparrow; well, I learned to install windows first :) I'm just a noob :P
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Do you want me to paste it right here?
<Pelo> AimLXJ,  no
<Jack_Sparrow> dagon^: That is the recommended and easier way
<Pelo> !pastebin | AimLXJ
<ubotu> AimLXJ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> AimLXJ:  no
<dagon^> Jack_Sparrow; so a friend told me
<nickrud_> dagon^, you have a good friend there,feed him candy
<dagon^> nickrud_; lol :P
<redd0t> is anybody having a problem with artifacts appearing in the window border in gnome while using advanced desktop effects
<Pelo> dagon^, if you instal windows first , the ubuntu installer sees that there is more then ubuntu on the comp and makes an extra menu entry for windows,
<dagon^> yeees
<nickrud_> redd0t, with ati ?
<boo> hey whats a hex viewer for ubunut?
<AimLXJ> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49515/
<bascule> boo: hexedit
<Pelo> redd0t, that might happen if your card is borderline
<dagon^> and windows don't try to rape the boot
<Pelo> AimLXJ, hold on
<redd0t> nickrud: no, thats whats weird i have an nvidia 5600
<redd0t> Pelo: i didnt have the problem in kde though.
<dagon^> haha
<dagon^> Kaka in albanian means poo
<Pelo> redd0t, same issue
<redd0t> Pelo: i did a reinstall and just decided to wait to install kde until kde4
<black_helicopter> unny
<redd0t> Pelo: oh. okay
<black_helicopter> funny
<bascule> redd0t: long wail
<redd0t> bascule: jan 18
<chad> hey
<Pelo> redd0t, dekstop manager you use is unrelated to the problem
<bascule> redd0t: in terms of ubuntu one after hardy, so october 2008
<redd0t> bascule: it will still be in teh repos though
<nickrud_> bascule, no, I read on nixternal's blog that kde4 will be available in hardy
<chad> hey every1
<Pelo> AimLXJ, , can you tell me the /dev/hd***  add of the windows xp partiton ?
<SAVVYDK1> help, all my sound is skipping all over the place, sounds like a cd with a million scratches on it
<redd0t> Pelo: but why in gnome and not in kde. i had no problems with artifacts before the reinstall
<SAVVYDK1> how do i make it go away???
<chad> so..
<bascule> redd0t: maybe unofficial ones, but official I doubt it, could .. thanks nickrud_
<virza> .dal.net
<Pelo> redd0t,  no idea, mabe the ppl in #compiz have a clue
<AimLXJ> Pelo: It's a sda2
<redd0t> okay, thanks
<chad> im new to all this
<Pelo> SAVVYDK1, reboot, make sure you don'T have so much stuff using your cpu that you don'T have any mem or cpu left and try it
<Pelo> AimLXJ, and the vista one ?
<AimLXJ> Pelo: sda5
<SAVVYDK1> i'll try it, I know i have memory and cpu to plare, tho
<SAVVYDK1> bb
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I am thinking he may have a recovery partition on there.. maybe fdisk -l
<Rufus_> in x-chat, how can i have two networks open at the same time?
<intelikey> "that you don'T have any mem left" ?    heh.
<redd0t> Pelo: the problem happens when im not doing anything. my pc is a pos, but my friends is fairly new and his has same issue
<GHOST> lol why is xchat is running when a log in my session?
<Pelo> AimLXJ, ok  line 157 should read  root (hd0,1) and line 166 should read root (hd0,4)
<Rufus_> i found it
<GHOST> why is xchat is running when a log in my session?
<dagon^> GHOST; nice english there :)
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, we don'T want to boot the recovery partiton anyway , I'M not sure waht fdisk -L would do
<intelikey> GHOST you closed the session with it running ?
<GHOST> intelikey i just reboot my pc
<ironfoot> I had so trouble with phpmy admin that I removed it and now I'm reinstalling it is there a good way to reinstall it?
<GHOST> intelikey yes ho isee lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Tell us if it had one or not...  Sorry, kinda exhausted here...
<tacone> ubotu: get a life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get a life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rainwalker> dagon^: do you want to know the error that amsn is giving me?
<dagon^> rainwalker; sure
<Jack_Sparrow> tacone: Behave
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Okay I'm going to reboot the computer, I'll come back if I have any more problems, thanks!
<dagon^> rainwalker; I hope I can help you too :)
<rainwalker> dagon^: what's pastebin's url?
<intelikey> GHOST i'm not very familear with gnome,  but kde would remember what was running and restart it for you       "per default settings"
<Pelo> GHOST, cause you have saved the session with xchat opened,  close xchat leave only the progs you want to autostart open and go to menu > system  > prefs > session , 3rd tab , save session,  do not autosave
<dagon^> !paste
<rainwalker> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tacone> Sorry Jack_Sparrow
<rainwalker> (haha I beat you)
<dagon^> :)
<GHOST> Pelo ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> tacone: np but you are yelling at a bot...
<turdy> hmmm, I'm installing ubuntu, it just froze at "Detecting Hardware, please wait..."
<GHOST> better go to sleep
<turdy> what should I do?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, don't worry about it , your comment was just over my head, remember I'm a pretty nooby helper
<rainwalker> dagon^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49516/
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: you do great..
<Phophos> How would one change from GDM to KDE, by the by?
<GHOST> hey! merry xmas
 * Pelo needs to stay up until at least 3AM,  he's got a 20h to 4h shift tomorrow 
<bascule> Phophos: remove gdm and install kdm
<GHOST> wtf!
<rainwalker> Phophos: GDM and KDE are different
<turdy> anyone?
<turdy> what should I do
<sksol> hey guys, i got a weird problem. i dont see window borders (the top bar with the exit and maximize buttons). and also my terminal window is completely white
<sksol> what could it be?
<Phophos> rainwalker: Yeah, I know they are :D Is it really that simple?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phophos: install the second desktop and switch between them at the options section of you login screen
<rainwalker> Phophos: I mean KDE and GDM have nothing to do with each other
<GHOST> sksol ur window manager must closed
<turdy> does ubuntu have a resume install function?
 * bascule assumes Phophos meant kdm and not kde, perhaps wrongly
<sksol> ghost, how can i turn it on?
<rainwalker> Phophos: do you mean KDM?
<GHOST> sksol if its gnome install metacity
<sidewalk> i want a transparent terminal, but not gnome-terminal (cause it doesnt work with the font called "fixed")... which one do you guys recommend?
<sksol> i got compiz...
<Phophos> rainwalker: Erm. I thought I meant KDE. I'm talking about different window managers, correct?
<sksol> yea, it is gnome, but i have compiz installed
<bascule> sidewalk: opinions abound, Eterm is nice for me
<GHOST> sksol sry i dont no compiz :s
<rainwalker> Phophos: do you mean KDE vs GNOME?
<nickrud_> oh, eterm is still around?
<GHOST> gnome is k0.ol
<bascule> sksol: try alt+f2 'nautilus --replace'
<sidewalk> bascule: but Eterm isn't really transparent.. it shows the backgroundimage, but not other windows when the terminal is "on top" of them
<GHOST> yep
<dagon^> rainwalker; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<rainwalker> Phophos: GDM is the login thing
<dagon^> rainwalker; take a peak there, it might help
<crimsun> sidewalk: sure it does.  You just need to tell fontconfig (via ~/.fonts.conf and dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config) to use bitmap fonts by default.
<bascule> sidewalk: you need compiz for that trickery
<nickrud_> sidewalk, really, none of the transparent terminals do that without compiz
<Pelo> sksol, you need to install and use emerald to use some themes,  go and ask in #compiz-fusion they can tell you how to fix this quickly
<rainwalker> dagon^: *clicks*
<sksol> ok, thanks pelo! ill try that
<sksol> :)
<sidewalk> bascule: im using compiz
<AimLXJ> Pelo: It didn't work
<Phophos> rainwalker: Yep, I meant GNOME. Whoops.
<Phophos> rainwalker: KDE vs GNOME :)
<sidewalk> crimsun: say what?
<rainwalker> dagon^: should I try easycam before easycam2?
<Pelo> AimLXJ, paste bin the result of blkid please
<rainwalker> Phophos: ok, that makes sense. so what are you trying to do?
 * nickrud_ wonders why anyone really wants fixed anymore, anyway
<bascule> sidewalk: hold down alt and spin the mousewheel
<dagon^> rainwalker; woah, I don't know... since I've never had problems with my cam.. but try numero uno first
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Where do I get that?
<Pelo> AimLXJ, just type blkid in the terminal
<Phophos> rainwalker: I don't like GNOME, I reckon KDE's better, I want to change. Is it going to be impossible?
<intelikey> nickrud sorry, fixed what ?
<Pelo> Phophos, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rainwalker> Phophos: not at all! what are you running?
<GHOST> sksol g0.od luck
<nickrud> intelikey, fixed font, it's a bitmapped font, rather than a ttf font
<Pelo> Phophos, I can get you a link to remove all the gnome packages if you want to
<intelikey> ah   yeah.
<Phophos> Pelo: Thanks, as easy as that?
<Phophos> rainwalker: I'm running 7.10 at the minute.
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Pelo> Phophos, restart x and chose a kubuntu session
<AimLXJ> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49517/
<sidewalk> didn't like the alt+scrollwheel sollution
<sidewalk> crimsun: what about .fonts.conf?
<bascule> sidewalk: you probably need to enable some plugins I have forgotten about, #comiz will know
<Phophos> Pelo, rainwalker: Thanks, I might try that when I get more crucial things working :D (Y)
<bascule> sidewalk: cause that works here
<Pelo> AimLXJ,  what is on the first partition on your computer ?
<skywalking> hello , what is the RDP server ?
<Thingus> I'm trying to get wireless working on a CLI install of Feisty. I'm using a BCM4318 and I have installed ndiswrapper from source. I can see wlan0 as my wireless card, and can see my access point with iwlist. How can I connect to it?
<AimLXJ> Pelo: I believe it's the system recovery
<sidewalk> bascule: oh oh oh
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Because (hd0,0) started the system recovery but not Windows XP.
<AimLXJ> Pelo: I mean (hd0,1)
<crimsun> sidewalk: see http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2007/12/12/search-for-a-crisp-monospace-true-type-font/
<Jack_Sparrow> pelo :)
<rainwalker> "Please insert the disk labeled: Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) in drive /cdrom/"
<rainwalker> why?
<Pelo> AimLXJ, fyi ,  sda1 = hd0,0 ,  sda2 = hd0,1,  sda5 = hd0,4 , etc
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I ddin't doubt you,  I just didnT' think it was pertinent
<Thingus> rainwalker: Because there are packages on the Ubuntu CD.
<skywalking> hello , what is the RDP server ?
<Pelo> rainwalker,  cause you have your install cd listed as a repos
<ThePub> rainwalker: you have the CD listed as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thingus> rainwalker: It saves bandwidth to have the files on CD rather than downloading again.
<dagon^> rainwalker; try this, read the last post -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205782
<AimLXJ> Pelo: That's strange.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Intuition....  no one could have known
<Pelo> AimLXJ, no that 's just the way grub lists the partitions
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  still doesn't solve the problem
<sidewalk> crimsun: ill read that
<AimLXJ> Pelo: The system recovery is (hd0,0) but when I try to boot (hd0,1) it boots up the system recovery.
<rainwalker> Thingus: why do I have to insert the cd when I'm installing via synaptic
<Pelo> AimLXJ, ok at this point I guess you are gonna have to do a trial and error fix
<Thingus> rainwalker: You have the CD listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> rainwalker: just disable it a source in synaptic repos
<rainwalker> ThePub: how do I change it so that it's not a source
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: have him post output from fdisk -l   to the pastebin
<Thingus> The CD acts as sort of a mini-repository containing packages that aren't installed with the default Ubuntu install.
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Okay, how do I do that?
<bazhang> rainwalker: open synaptic, go to repositories, uncheck the cd as a source, reload, bingo
<rainwalker> ok I got it
<Thingus> On another note, I think Ubuntu should have an "Advanced Installation Method." That allows you to tune some extra features right from the installer.
<bazhang> yes like a default /home
<Thingus> However, one thing at a time.
<Pelo> AimLXJ,  when you get to the grub menu and the entry does not work ,  go back to the menu,  select the entry again and hit E for edit,  select the root  line and hit E for edit ,  change it to (hd0,2) and enter to dave , then B to boot,  , if that doesn'T work , go back to the menu and try hd0,3 and so one ,  until you get one that works,   those changes are not permanent and you will need to boot ubuntu and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst manualy t
<Pelo> o make them permanent
<Pelo> AimLXJ, any questions ?
<Thingus> I'm trying to get wireless working on a CLI install of Feisty. I'm using a BCM4318 and I have installed ndiswrapper from source. I can see wlan0 as my wireless card, and can see my access point with iwlist. How can I connect to it?
<AimLXJ> Pelo: I have tried that up to (hd0,5) and didn't seem to work
<Pelo> AimLXJ, join me in #grub please
<bazhang> Thingus: open AP?
<Thingus> bazhang: WEP
<Thingus> Should I open it up?
<AimLXJ> Pelo: Okay
<bazhang> Thingus: not really necessary--you want to do this via cli or gui
<Thingus> CLI, I don't have a DE on the machine in question.
<obnockshus> hello
<sterling> hey
<sterling> I gots another question, I cant get the flashplayer-installer to work...
<sidewalk> crimsun: seems like alot to do, just to change a font
<bazhang> thingus, just a minute let me get you a link
<sterling> whats up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling:  see topic
<bascule> sterling: /topic
<zarac-> hmm =D
<zarac-> i accidently pressed del key in nautilus =D
<zarac-> is it thrown to the trash then?
<zarac-> i've always shift+deleted and get the popup =D
<ThePub> I have http://pastebin.ca/831542 that setup in /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn't work.  Is there more I should need to do to get it up and running?  If I enter everything in by hand using iwconfig, ifconfig and route things work fine.. but not using interfaces.  Can someone suggest a place to look for further information on how to make it work properly?
<Powaqqatsi> Hi everyone.   I'm messing with EasyBCD to set up ubuntu on the Vista bootloader (for dual boot).   Followed a few different instruction sets I've found online but it still won't boot.    Anyone familiar with this?
<dagon^> oh, I love snus <3
<fsanlu> argh this is getting so annoyin to a point where i wanna stab my computer in multiple places at once. i keep dropping off the internet! nothing ive tried has worked. i cant even update the comptuer cause it keeps dropping off.. sigh *sorry for the rant*
<Thingus> fsanlu: do 'lspci | grep Network'
<Khisanth> you're sure it's not your ISP? :)
<GarulfoUnix> hi everybody
<dagon^> snus is like the greatest thing after linux :>
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo Thingus this should do it scroll down a bit
<sterling> I downloaded the package....
<ironfoot> is there a way to restall 7.10
<thor> ThePub take down the interface, then bring it back up so it is all configured via interfaces. Then check 'route -n' and make sure that the routes are being defined per interfaces. Also, check iwconfig and ifconfig and make sure all that info is being passed properly as well. If it works when you define it manually, then it is just a matter of figuring out what isn't being auto-defined
<ironfoot> reinstall
<sterling> I downloaded the package, but cant figure out how to search for it in ADD/REMOVE
<dagon^> ironfoot; if you got the CD then no problems
<bazhang> ironfoot: you have the live cd?
<magicrobotmonkey> anyine else having problems getting a new ipod nano to work ?
<ThePub> thor: which is the oddball.  it all LOOKS the same :)
<bazhang> magicrobotmonkey: currently does not work with linux
<mic21_> I have a NFS mount point and I would like to have a king of common trash. Is it possible ? I also would like that user who write on this directory have automaticly the RW-RW---- permissions but always RW-- --- --- in their home. Is it possible to have a different umask depending of the place where they write their files ?
<magicrobotmonkey> no hacks for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fsanlu: You may try this in your browser..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529698
<bazhang> magicrobotmonkey: as of yet no
<thor> ThePub the only other possible data that might not be defined correctly is in /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf...check those as well.
<ironfoot> yes I do but for some reason it would not let me do it?
<ThePub> thor: those have nothing to do with routing though.
<magicrobotmonkey> ok, thanks, bazhang
<bazhang> ironfoot: describe in more detail please
<bazhang> magicrobotmonkey: no worries
<ironfoot> bazhang:I s there some command that I missed?
<fsanlu_> Thingus what was that command? sorry i dropped off again
<Jack_Sparrow> fsanlu: You may want to try this in your browser..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529698
<thor> ThePub well...yes and no. If resolv.conf is not being defined correctly then there will be no dns lookup...which could appear to be a routing issue
<bazhang> ironfoot: you have the livecd in and running, and then hit install?
<Wolvenhaven> i removed my windows drive(it had grub on it) and no i cannot load my ubuntu drive, it says "OS failed to load", how do i fix this?
<Wolvenhaven> now*
<bazhang> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> see above Wolvenhaven
<thor> ThePub  and checking /etc/hosts is just something I always do since I am there checking resolv.conf anyway <smile>
<ironfoot> Well when I put in the CD IT asked do I want to install and I said yes then It asked for the time zone and it wouldn't go any farther.
<sterling> I downloaded the package for Adobe, but cant figure out how to search for it in ADD/REMOVE
<ThePub> thor: nah, that's name lookup.  using interfaces I'm unable to ping the gateway.  I'm able to by hand and they appear the same.  I'm not even worried about looking up names atm.
<dagon^> ironfoot; maybe you burned the CD too fast?
<fsanlu_> hey Thingus what was that lpsci command you wanted me to try?
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling: It doesnt work like that
<ironfoot> it possible I guess what is a good speed?
<bazhang> ironfoot: the cd may have been damaged try burning a new one
<thor> ThePub ah ok...didn't catch the reference to pinging the gw
<ironfoot> ok
<ironfoot> thanx
<obnockshus> anyone got a sec? I'm new to linux and am curious about IRC alternatives.
<bazhang> ironfoot: also check the md5 sum
<bazhang> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bazhang> see above obnockshus
<Lunks> !xmas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thor> ThePub when it fails, if you 'watch ifconfig' and in a second terminal try the ping, you should see the outgoing packet count increment...if it is sending out the ping
<obnockshus> ty baz
<Thingus> fsanlu: 'lspci | grep Network'
<bazhang> np obnockshus
<Jack_Sparrow> obnockshus: There are several, xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation
<Khisanth> irssi for those less graphically inclined :)
<xtknight> any linux software that supports ipod nano (gen 3) yet?  { rhythmbox/standard ipod libs on ubuntu dont support it }
<bazhang> xtknight: the latest you mean?
<xtknight> bazhang, latest nano?  i think.  latest ubuntu?  gutsy here
<fsanlu> Thingus: okay i ran that and it just said network controller: broadcam copr bcm94311 wlan mini-PCI
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: Careful hacking the ipods, I would hate to see you brick it
<bazhang> xtknight: latest nano? not right now
<Lunks> How do I burn VCDs from .mpg files?
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, well last thing i tried i ended up Resetting via iTunes on the authorized windows machine and it was ifne
<Thingus> fsanlu: Do you use the wireless or wired network?
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: Just wanted to give a word of caution on doing that.
<bazhang> xtknight: locked out for now
<xtknight> bazhang, ahh
<fsanlu> Thingus: the wireless.. it gets me connected for awhile.. then bam it disconnects and sometimes it reconnects but sometimes it doesnt
<xtknight> Jack_Sparrow, ya i might just hook it up to my VM thru usb
<obnockshus> I'm looking for something/someone that can help  with Xchat or point me to a better irc. any tips?
<xtknight> maybe this'll work better
<fsanlu> Thingus: i dont know if this helps but when i installed ubuntu the card was disabled and i had to enbale the restricted firmware to get it to run
<thor> Lunks found a number of links to howtos and such...google 'create vcd from avi in linux'
<RequinB4> !pidgin | obnockshus
<ubotu> obnockshus: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a quick way to share an internet connection?
<xtknight> bazhang, have they had good luck hacking previous ones?  reasonable to expect linux hack in a few months or is there some completely new scheme?
<sterling> Jack_sparrow, see PM please
<obnockshus> will pidgin run on feisty?
<Jack_Sparrow> obnockshus: You are looking for irc clients right.
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling: sure.. briefly
<mic21_> is it possible to have different umask depending the place where we write on the file system ?
<Lunks> thor: it's from an mpg (even less work), but I'd like to know if there's any tool which can do it nicely, like k3b
<obnockshus> yes, sparrow
<Lunks> looks like a package is missing
<Khisanth> fsanlu: what sort of signal strength are you getting?
<tony_math> Lunks: you can try Tovid
<phantomlord> irc://
<RequinB4> obnockshus - gaim may be pre-installed on feisty, pidgin is the new name.  Yes, it should be fine
<fsanlu> ~60%
<thor> Lunks http://muhdzamri.blogspot.com/2007/01/how-to-make-vcd-with-k3b-using-linux.html
<Khisanth> Lunks: you can use vcdimager to create an iso and k3b would definitely be able to burn that :)
<zaxius> how do you hibernate?
<bazhang> xtknight: the vm fix is best for now--surely there will be a workaround eventually--btw I use my mini with no problems at all--the new nano has special features to lock non-itunes (read linux) out of it
<sterling> Jack_Sparrow see pm please.
<obnockshus> gaim seems to be an IM. I'm looking for IRC
<phantomlord> irc://66.252.27.217/crimelifeonline
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: What does IM have to do with his question on IRC CLients
<thor> Lunks I think ffmpeg will also do mpeg input files
<Khisanth> obnockshus: it does that and other things
<xtknight> bazhang, ahh cool
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling: I dont see it
<Thingus> xtknight: Are you have iPod issues?
<fsanlu> khisanth: what the weird thing is... the other laptops and dekstops dont get cut off (they are in windows) and i have another laptop almost identical to this one in vista that doesnt get dc'ed so im surei ts not the router/isp its me
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow obnockshus you can IRC with it
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling: Ask in channel
<xtknight> Thingus, with linux?  yeah.  linux doesnt support the ipod nano 3rd gen yet
<Lunks> Khisanth: that should be vcd imager. :) thank you
<Lunks> thor: thank you, too!
<obnockshus> really? Does it act like an actual IRC?
<Khisanth> fsanlu: I doubt you have all those stacked on top of each other and even then ... :)
<Lunks> And merry xmas everyone!
<zaxius> can you hibernate in ubuntu?
<sterling> I was wondering how I open the package that I downloaded
<xtknight> i was thinking maybe some experimental libipod would support it or something
<jatt> I have two .iso files: test1.iso and test2.iso. How do I burn this isos in _one_ dvd?
<xtknight> but i dont want to destroy it :\
<RequinB4> zaxius - Hit the green guy running
<Thingus> I thought that there was a patch for libgpod, or something like that...
<sterling> since you said I could not open it.
<xtknight> Thingus, ya i saw it too
<xtknight> im afraid of breaking it though
<zaxius> RequinB4, is that a joke?
<fsanlu> khisanth: haha but yah.. its just me that always gets dropped off every ~10 minutes or so.. im not sure what it is
<chrometiger> my desktop applets are broke, wont load, and when i logon to gnome my background and desktop icons are gone i have to alt+f2 and run nautilus to get it back   how can i fix this ?
<RequinB4> zaxius - no
<Jack_Sparrow> RequinB4: Thanks, I have used pidgin, but never seen it used for irc.. I will check it out.. thanks
<zaxius> RequinB4, i don't know what you mean then
<obnockshus> applications says "gaim internet messenger"
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling: Are you trying to manually install flash?
<RequinB4> zaxius - what version do you have
<zaxius> RequinB4, feisty
<sterling> I downloaded the package... so yah
<RequinB4> zaxius - go to the button on the far right that looks like a door iirc (on gutsy its a green guy)
<Jack_Sparrow> sterling:   /j #Voyager    I will give you the easy way.. you are using Firefox right.. not opera or another?
<bazhang> devede for creating vcds from mpeg Lunks
<xtknight> bazhang, i actually did have luck downloading my songs and playing them on the pc though
<RequinB4> zaxius - it should give you unboot options ie hibernate, suspend, shut down, restart
<bazhang> xtknight: from the nano?
<xtknight> bazhang, correct , thru rhythmbox
<zaxius> i'm not running gnome
<fsanlu> is it possible im dropping off cause im using WPA? juts a thought.
<zaxius> i'm running...xgl?
<xtknight> it's uploading that probably doesnt work.  and somehow my ipod got wiped after my experiments
<zaxius> what's it called
<xtknight> i think i syncd it blank
<Phophos> Okay, so ALSA can play sound through my speakers, but for some reason no programmes that want to use ALSA can.
<RequinB4> zaxius - -.- have you tried pressing the power button
<sterling>  /j #Voyager
<bazhang> xtknight: then that would be earlier than the newest nano--just dont update the firmware and you should be okay--I use mine with amarok no problem
<judgement> networking problems, i need help
<zaxius> RequinB4, no but how would i know if it's hibernating or suspended?
<Joelito> Hi everyone :)
<xtknight> Phophos, how do you figure this?
<xtknight> bazhang, ahh so it's the FW that matters
<Joelito> this is my first test drive on Linux
<xtknight> no idea what this one is
<RequinB4> Hello Joelito, welcome to ubuntu
<aro> Joelito: welcome
<dagon^> welcome Joelito
<RequinB4> zaxius - i'm sorry, i'm confused as to what your question is and where you are, my bad O.o
<Joelito> thanks thanks :)
<judgement> i have a comcast connection w/one network link... i bought a router and want to know how to connect it
<bazhang> xtknight: if it is blank, then it's not really, but that is the new hash sum reporting it is to prevent us non itunes-ers from doing I dont know what
<Joelito> I have a fews questions about it, anyone have a little spare time?
<krimezz> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on a raid 1 system and I'm having a problem. On the prepare disk space I click manual then I see 4 options /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdc1 <-this one is not my raid drive and I'm not sure what the other three are.
<zaxius> RequinB4, i'm on a laptop, hibernate = save state to memory and completely power off, suspend/standby = low power state.
<zaxius> RequinB4, but i'll give that a shot
<dagon^> Joelito; shoot :)
<obnockshus> judgement is it a wireless router?
<Phophos> xtknight: It will play sounds through aplay, but if I try any GUIs like Totem or amaroK it will play, but no sound will come out
<xtknight> bazhang, well actually it was blank when i turned on the ipod (ipod itself saw nothing).  either that or the hash was broken/invlaidated.  something happened though that preventing me from syncing
<AimLXJ> Hey I was curious, I can boot Ubuntu with Windows Vista bootloader correct?
<Phophos> xtknight: Oh, and thanks for helping out (Y)
<kust3r> anyone got the Shadowfire server info?
<ThePub> Solved it.  Removed the tabs from the file.]
<xtknight> Phophos, both of those use gstreamer, not necessarily alsa.  checked gstreamer options?
<bazhang> xtknight: yeah, google new nano linux and you will see what is up with that
<amerio> hey... need 2 ask , is unmount Hard disk do the same as safe remove?
<RequinB4> zaxius - Yes, i am on a laptop as well.  You can acess the GUI hybernate by going to your shut down menu.  For me, i press the button that looks like a log out or a guy running or something.  Or, i can press the power button.
<judgement> obnockshus: no.. it is just a regular router w/4 connectors + printer connections
<Phophos> xtknight: Yep, how?
<xtknight> amerio, yes exactly
<xtknight> amerio, unmount syncs to disk
<zaxius> k thanks man, i'll give it a shot.
<boo> hey, i have a hidden partition, its fat 32, how do i mount it?
<xtknight> amerio, unmount is "eject" in nautilus
<NKen> judgement, ask comcast
<ThePub> I dont' remember who I was going back and forth with.  Whomever you were, the interfaces man isn't right apparently :(
<NKen> judgement, you are paying them
<soldats> unmount is eject in BASH
<amerio> xtknight: but in windows remove safe , my hdd turns off , but when I make unmount here it doesnt turn off
<obnockshus> judgement, it didn't connect after loading linux?
<bazhang> http://www.boingboing.net/2007/09/14/new-ipods-reengineer.html xtknight
<xtknight> Phophos, gksu gstreamer-properties
<RequinB4> boo - to mount a hard drive just go to nautlius and right click mount
<xtknight> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> no worries :}
<obnockshus> I use comcast and am having zero issues
<xtknight> amerio, hmm that's a little odd.  not sure exactly what is going on there
<Evolution2> boo: mount -a
<boo> thanks
<xtknight> amerio, maybe safe remove in windows is actually removing it from usb node
<xtknight> didnt tihnk it did that
<judgement> obnockshus: i have to connect the comcast router to this new router b/c there is no cable connectors on this router
<xtknight> it makes sense though
<amerio> xtknight: but there is no turn off button on my HDD , suppose 2 turn off auto.
<Rufus_> whats a good music program?
<Phophos> xtknight: Right, that ... worked, I think.
<xtknight> amerio, well usb is a source of power
<Phophos> Rufus_: amaroK
<krimezz> does raid work with ubuntu?
<xtknight> amerio, im not sure how to tell linux to remove power
<xtknight> i guess unmounting is not th same
<Rufus_> is kaffiene good?
<judgement> there is only one connector on the comcast router. i don't know why that is tho
<dagon^> Rufus_; xmms
<bazhang> Rufus_: yes
<amerio> xtknight : unmount is 100% safe?
<obnockshus> that's a comcast wall you're dealing with. you will need their direction
<NKen> krimezz, yes with problems though
<xtknight> amerio, data-wise?  yes.  it synchronizes buffer to disk
<xtknight> Phophos, test "Default Output" here
<amerio> xtknight: well thanx =) if my hdd got burnt u'll get me a new one :)
<xtknight> amerio, hehe certainly
<NKen> judgement, ask comcast, after all, you are paying them
<amerio> xtknight: thanx , merry christmas
<xtknight> same ^
<amerio> good night all and merry christmas
<krimezz> so would I be better off installing to a non raid drive or try a different distro?
<obnockshus> Judgement, NKen is right. Let comcast deal with it.
<Phophos> xtknight: It crashed. I clicked the input thing and it didn't like it.
<judgement> NKen: okay, anyways ubuntu rocks!
<chrometiger> my desktop applets are broke, wont load, and when i logon to gnome my background and desktop icons are gone i have to alt+f2 and run nautilus to get it back   how can i fix this ?
<xtknight> Phophos, it crashed upon testing Output, or upon testing Input ?
<judgement> lemme see if comcast have a chatline
<obnockshus> lol judgement. Yes it does
<J_Laptop> they do - it's web-based
<NKen> krimezz, i would take one of those options
<Phophos> xtknight: On Input. I think I expected that, that's probably an unrelated problem at the minute. What's it's friendly process name?
 * obnockshus is never going back to windows
<krimezz> do you know a good distro that plays well with raid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<krimezz> thanks btw
<NKen> krimezz, ubuntu will work but you have to read the forums. try searching for your specific problem.
<bazhang> krimezz: fakeraid?
<xtknight> Phophos, sudo killall gstreamer-properties
<boo> I have a hidden partition, how can I unhide it
<xtknight> boo, gksu gparted
<krimezz> bazhang: fakeraid?
<bazhang> krimezz: software raid
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> i thought fakeraid was the pseudo-HW controllers?
<Phophos> xtknight: Default Output is now making a stuttering beeping noise
<krimezz> its 2 raptor hd's and the raid is on the motherboard
<boo> xtknight, i can't do it from there
<obnockshus> ok... how difficult is it to run mirc in linux through wine?
<bazhang> krimezz: ahh hardware then --real raid :}
<Phophos> obnockshus: Do you really need to, or can you use XChat?
<Rufus_> when i try to install amarok, it asks for a cd?
<xtknight> boo, manage flags on the partition
<craigbass1976> how do I play wmv in ubuntu?  I've tried apt-getting a couple apps I read about, but they're not in the repos.  There's got to be one... or a codec for something I already have?
<xtknight> boo, uncheck Hidden
<Rufus_> why?
<chickendinnerwin> is there a tutorial on how to boot an iso image located on my hd?
<Phophos> Rufus_: Did you install from the Gutsy CD?
<Riddick> I have a question that I have read about on some ubuntu blogs.  when i log into my ubuntu box my delete/backspace key does not delete backwards when i launch Irssi.  it works normally until then.  does anyone know of a fix for this?  it is really annoying.
<NKen> obnockshus, why run mirc? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90073
<xtknight> boo, right click->manage flags
<Jack_Sparrow> krimezz: Many onboard raid are fakeraid....
<Rufus_> phophos, no, i got from add/remove programs
<bazhang> Rufus_: open synaptic and disable cd as software source
<dagon^> craigbass1976; VLC
<xtknight> Phophos, it didnt do this before?  what changeD
<obnockshus> I'm using Xchat now. Can't figure out how to make it run like my mirc ran. Alias, remotes etc...
<Phophos> Rufus_: Sorry, didn't clarify. Did you install Ubuntu from CD?
<Rufus_> yes
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, look in /etc/fstab and make a line that looks like one of the booting ones there.  /dev/xxx will be different, and the filesystem type will be iso9660 or some such, I think
<Rufus_> test-installation
<krimezz> jack_sparrow: how do I find out what I am
<xtknight> craigbass1976, vlc (VideoLan CLIENT) or mplayer
<NKen> obnockshus, read manuals
<boo> xtknight, its not hidden in gparted, but it is elsewhere
<NKen> obnockshus, its easy
<boo> and what does lba mean?
<Phophos> xtknight: It wasn't making any noise before, this is a good sign. I don't think anything changed but I changed the stuff in the drop down menu from Auto to Default to Auto again
<xtknight> craigbass1976, i think for WMA3 audio you may need w32codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> krimezz: read that link and identify for hardware
<obnockshus> where are the manuals?
<xtknight> boo, large block addressing
<xtknight> boo, not really sure other than that ;)
<x-X-x> can i theme the bars at the top and bottom of my desktop?
<obnockshus> ub=nder "help"?
<Rufus_> so, what do i do?
<xtknight> boo, you can right click the partition in GPARTED, click Manage Flags, and uncheck hidden , right?
<craigbass1976> Criminy... I wish my wife's friends would wise up and send open format video attachments...
<chickendinnerwin> craigbass1976, im a beginner so i dont think ill be able to figure it out like that
<Phophos> xtknight: Sorry, not Defalt but ALSA
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447913 x-X-x
<NKen> http://forum.xchat.org/
<xtknight> Phophos, so it works now?
<chickendinnerwin> i was curious if there was a tutorial or a discussion on the internet i could read along with
<obnockshus> *under
<zaxius> RequinB4, didn't work, maybe cuz i'm running wubi.
<nickrud> x-X-x, sorta, right click and select properties
<Phophos> Rufus_: System > Administration > Software Sources
<zaxius> RequinB4, it just hung with a flashing cursor in the corner of the screen.
<NKen> obnockshus, http://forum.xchat.org/
<xtknight> Phophos, probably a bug, i dont know.
<Rufus_> yes?
<NKen> search
<obnockshus> lol. I keep thinking .com
<boo> ok i have an odd recovery type partition, how can i tell if its bootable?
<Phophos> Rufus_: Uncheck CDROM
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, Stop it.  go to rafb.net/paste and paste the contents of /etc/fstab there  I'll see if I can give you a hand.  I've never booted off an iso located off the hard drive though, but it should be the same as booting off a cd
<Rufus_> okay
<Phophos> xtknight: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's working now, Kopete is making irritating noises
<xtknight> boo,  dump the boot sector ?
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, your days of "I can't do it" are OVER dude.  In Linux, you CAN!!!
<xtknight> boo, sudo dd if=/dev/hdx | strings | less
<Phophos> xtknight: And now amaroK is playing, erm, definitely not Korn, so all is good
<xtknight> boo, then if you see boot code/error msg strings in the first few lines probably
<xtknight> boo, make sure it's "dd if" not "dd of"...
<xtknight> "of" is output, that can overwrite stuff
<chickendinnerwin> craigbass1976, i dont have ubuntu up and running yet.  im still on xp and i dont have any blank discs lying around right now
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, it is Christmas eve though, so I'll be switching between breaks from wrapping and helping you :)
<chickendinnerwin> so i dont have an fstab
<boo> haha, i have no idea what that means.  im having problems booting windows, i think a hidden partition was initially flagged as boot, but grub changed it.  im trying to tell by the files within the drive if its bootable
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, Ahh, then you might be out of luck.  I have no idea how to tell windows to boot of something other than windows.  I don't think windows allows it really; probably why GRUB needs to be installed.
<Khisanth> you can check the partition table for that
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, you think you're getting some cds for XMAS?
<Phophos> Right. Now for a completely unrelated problem. Why doesn't my microphone work?
<xtknight> Phophos, this can be more tough to get working
<craigbass1976> Phophos, and now for something completely different... is that Monty Python?
<xtknight> Phophos, might need to mess with Switches in the GNOME mixer applet.  but they are labeled differently for every sound card!!
<sidewalk> wheei, works fine now
<chickendinnerwin> craigbass1976, ive done it before with another distro (sidux)  you just need a working grub (ie any live cd with grub on it)
<Phophos> xtknight: Tell me about it. I think I broke my sound when I tried to fix my mic. Yes, that's Monty Python already.
<chickendinnerwin> but certain things i imagine require a different setting or two
<boo> xtknight, how do i tell if its boot code?
<craigbass1976> chickendinnerwin, Ahh, not sure.  I didn't mess around too much.  Played with a couple live cds, then switched over when Fedora1 came out
<xtknight> boo, do you know the block device?
<xtknight> boo, /dev/sda1 or etc..
<boo> yeah, its /dev/sda6
<boo> oddly, i don't have a /dev/sda4 though
<xtknight> boo, probably extended partition
<Phophos> xtknight: I'll try playing with the switches, but when I tried Default Input on gstreamer-properties it crashed horribly
<boo> no, extended is 3
<boo> but within that is 5 and 6
<xtknight> hmm
<boo> this is in gparted
<xtknight> boo, "sudo dd if=/dev/sda6 | strings | less"
<boo> but when i do fdisk -l, i see 4 and 6 as the same
<xtknight> boo, this should allow you to see some text.  if you see error message strings then it probably has a boot sector
<RequinB4> !wordpress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wordpress - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> boo, like "BOOTMGR is missing" or anything with "boot" in it.  it just dumps the contents of the whole boot program
<boo> xtknight,  nothing comes up
<xtknight> boo, hmm
<chickendinnerwin> craigbass1976, ill play around.  in sidux i need to have two files in the same directory as the iso.  vmlinuz and initrd.  any idea if i need those too?
<xtknight> boo, "sudo dd if=/dev/sda6 count=512 bs=1 | strings"
<boo> xtknight, my mbr/partition table has taken some serious beating
<tofaffy> When I plug my SD memory card into my pc, If I try and delete pics, I'll unplug the card and put it back on and they are still there. I don't know if they are actually deleted and ubuntu is still showing them or what...any ideas?
<boo> ok
<boo> i see "boot disk failure" as the last line
<judgement> good thing comcast did help... no bots like microsoft chat help! lol!
<xtknight> boo, pretty sure it prolly has a boot sector on it
<xtknight> u just chainloader it from grub i think
<boo> ok
<boo> wait
<xtknight> sda6 is (hd0,5) in grub
<boo> do i flag that partition as boot in gparted, or do i set it to boot in grub
<xtknight> i dont think boot even matters actually
<xtknight> i dont know though
<boo> i tried hd0,5 in grub and nothing happened
<xtknight> boo, chainload and all?
<boo> yeah
<xtknight> hmm
<boo> at least i think i did, i could try again
<boo> this is a uni laptop, so there was preloaded stuff (like this partition
<xtknight> boo, i'd just google recovery partition and grub
<xtknight> might need special cmds
<Phophos> xtknight: Thanks for your help with gstreamer, is there anything else you could suggest for my microphone?
<xtknight> boo, at least this is for thinkpads maybe http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-46088.html
<xtknight> boo, has some helpful grub info
<xtknight> boo, maybe grub recognizes sda6 not as hd0,5 but something else?  i dont know why it would though
<Jack_Sparrow> boo: Also look at booting your Windows cd / recovery mode and fixmbr to get back into windows, then you can always fix grub to see ubuntu
<skso1> hey guys, how do i map my media keys on my laptop to do custom commands?
<boo> fixmbr and fixboot doesnt do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> boo: Also look at uuid in your grub
<boo> ive tried
<RequinB4> This has nothing to do with relating to everything, but i hate services that assume you have windows and don't tell you until you get the .exe file! [/rant]
<boo> whats uuid
<xtknight> skso1, system preferences keybaord shortcuts allows u to do some.  otherwise, gconf-editor can do custom commands
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xtknight> skso1, you'll have to find the gconf key if you want to do custom ones
<skso1> i have the keys
<xtknight> Phophos, hmm
<Jon__> Whats the pro screenshot program
<xtknight> Phophos, well open the gnome mixer applet
<Jon__> terminal based
<boo> oh wow this might work
<skso1> so is it a built in package? the gconf-editor?
<xtknight> skso1, yea
<boo> hiding hd0,0 and unhiding hd0,5
<xtknight> skso1, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Phophos> xtknight: I killed that when I was fixing ALSA, how do I invoke it?
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<bazhang> gnight Jack_Sparrow
<skso1> heh, thanks
<xtknight> Phophos, gnome-volume-control
<RequinB4> Jack_Sparrow - good night, and merry christmas
<fsanlu> i installed automatix.. and i tried installing the flash-plugin and it didnt work.. how do i uninstall automatix?
 * xtknight got coal for xmas
<Pelo> xtknight, how lucky you can barbecue now
<fsanlu> because it doesnt show upi n the add/remove place
<Phophos> xtknight: Okay, got it
<xtknight> mmm :)
<bazhang> fsanlu: then you are in deep trouble--automatix breaks things and is not supported here
<phlux> Anyone using fluxbox on ubuntu?
<fsanlu> bazhang: i wanna delete it! how do i uninstall it?
<bazhang> phlux: used it
 * Pelo is in an out making pork stew atm 
 * RequinB4 steals some of Pelo's stew
<phlux> bazhang: So it IS possible to install other WMs on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> fsanlu: ask in their channel
<xtknight> Phophos, all i can suggest is Edit->Preferences, enable all the options, then mess with them
<Pelo> phlux, I know several ppl do , but that's all
<Khisanth> phlux: not currently but I was up until a week ago :)
<bazhang> phlux: oh yes :}
<phlux> pft
 * Pelo thinks RequinB4 is gonna have indigestions from the half cooked stew
<xtknight> Phophos, in edit preferences you just enable their visibility.  then click OK and mess with the options that later appear in the applet thru the tabs
<phlux> My brother was telling me that if you used ubuntu you HAD to use Gnome
<xtknight> phlux, false
<bazhang> Pelo: haha
<phlux> I'm swapping from FreeBSD to Linux on my new laptop...so I'm a new Linux user here...technically.
<xtknight> you can even use KDE on ubuntu without having Kubuntu
<Phophos> xtknight: Thanks. They were all enabled already because I always have trouble on a new installation with this soundcard.
<bazhang> phlux: ever heard of gOS?
<Pelo> phlux, ubuntu comes with gnome,  kubuntu comes with kde,  xubuntu with xfce , and blubuntu with bluebox
<phlux> I've got Vista on here as a primary partition. Will that be a problem?
<RequinB4> Pelo - It's ok, i've had worse
<phlux> bazhang: Nope..what's that?
<xtknight> phlux, no problem
<xtknight> phlux, i had vista also
<bazhang> phlux: enlightenment on top of ubuntu
<aro> phlux: works for me
<Pelo> xtknight, sorry to hear about that, is there anything the doctors can do ?
<phlux> e17 would be nice
<Pelo> phlux, sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<bazhang> !bug#1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<xtknight> Pelo, hmm ?
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> :)
<RequinB4> Pelo, sudo apt-get install life
<Joelito> what p2p do you recommend to use?
<xtknight> yes, i wiped it shortly thereafter
<xtknight> now i have a broken vista bootloader and xp
<Pelo> RequinB4, errors no package found
<rainwalker> dagon^: you still here?
<dagon^> yup
<RequinB4> Pelo - try connecting your computer to the internet
<rainwalker> dagon^: made some progress
<dagon^> rainwalker; nice :)
<rainwalker> dagon^: I know my webcam works because other apps have been able to use it
<fsanlu> whew i deleted it.. thank God
<rainwalker> dagon^: and there's something with amsn about being firewalled
<dagon^> rainwalker; aha
<RequinB4> :D
<bazhang> fsanlu: the damage will still be there though
<rainwalker> dagon^: don't know what to do about it though
<xtknight> Phophos, any luck?
<fsanlu> bazhang: i dont think i damged anything... it doesnt seem like anything is wrong for now so its not that bad
<wayniwoo> ML r u here???
<bazhang> fsanlu: back up all your stuff
<gumpo> I could use some help... After i installed the restricted nvidia (new) drivers, my sound stopped working. (Audigy 4, worked fine until i restarted after enabling the nvidia driver)
<Mistylady> I'm jere
<Phophos> xtknight: Not yet. I've been given a walkthough by #alsa
<bazhang> !u | wayniwoo
<ubotu> wayniwoo: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install life gives me dependency errors.  it says i need Kaffeine :)
<dagon^> rainwalker; check your preferences on amsn
<dagon^> rainwalker; connections tab
<rainwalker> dagon^: I am, but I have no idea what this port stuff is all about
<Mistylady> wayni are u there?
<fsanlu> bazhang: this is just a fresh intsall of ubuntu... im just setting things up.. so i odnt have any data here
<dagon^> rainwalker; mine is set to standard
<terraNova> hi there, can someone help me out with a wine issue?
<rainwalker> dagon^: what is standard?
<bazhang> fsanlu: tread very carefully; it likely has compromised your system
<dagon^> rainwalker; no idea but it works for me =/
<terraNova> I'm trying to install office 2003, and it gives me an error, saying that office isn't installed for the current user.
<Mistylady> Hey wayni
<Pelo> terraNova, depends on the issue  the channel for wine is #winehq,  if your issues has nothing to do with ubuntu, but try asking here anyway
<bazhang> Mistylady: please cut it out
<rainwalker> dagon^: what port?
<wayniwoo> Misty, lets go back...
<terraNova> I did consult the wine site and it said that it is a normal error, and to downgrade wine to 0.9.37 then upgrade, and it'll work
<Mistylady> ok
<bazhang> fsanlu: may as well do a fresh install without automatix--not needed at all anymore
<terraNova> but I can't downgrade it to below 0.9.42
<terraNova> and that doesn't fix it
<dagon^> rainwalker; standard is 1863
<krimezz> is it a good idea to create seperate partitions for /boot /root and /swap .. also thanks jack_sparrow.. I'm getting closer
<Pelo> terraNova, I would ask in #winehq
<terraNova> okay
<terraNova> thanks
<bazhang> krimezz: dont forget /home :}
<krimezz> (logical partitions)
<krimezz> bazhang:I have a 10gb partition any suggestions on how to devide them?
<ugarit> I have 7.04 installed and I have the 7.10 cd is there a way to upgrade via the cd?
<Pelo> ugarit, if you ahve the dvd or the alternate intall cd,   yes
<Pelo> !upgrade > ugarit check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<borndeer> Hey , I installed Java 6 through the Synaptic Package Manager , but when I started to use java , an error occurred like this : <java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory>. Any idea ?
<bazhang> krimezz: the advantage to /home is you can then install again and data is not lost
<boo> xtknight, I managed to boot into the recovery partition
<boo> is it possible that I would need chainloader +2?
<jing_> i have a problem
<bazhang> ask away jing_
<Pelo> jing_,  we need a question
<jing_> after I type "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.101:0"
<boo> hey Pelo I booted into the recovery partition.
<RequinB4> I have a semi-ubuntu related question(bash me if i'm too off topic).  I'm thinking of a web site that will work like google docs to share/edit text files, then be able to compile them in various languages.  Would this be something I could do on a third party hosting system or would i need my own apache server?
<Pelo> boo, if that is the case that might be the answer aimxl needed
<jing_> and then I type xhost +
<jing_> "xterm" can not display in my computer "192.168.0.101"
<jing_> is there anybody know why?
<Pelo> jing_, I think the syntax is  export DISPLAY=:192.168.0.101
<bascule> RequinB4: well some hosting will allow root access to a machine so go for your life, others won't, depends on the hosting service you can hire really
<krimezz> bazhang: so what kind of space should /home /boot /root and /swap have allocated for them?
<Pelo> !enter | jing_
<ubotu> jing_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jing_> to Pelo, thanks , i am trying....
<toni_> et
<ugarit> where is the alternate cd?
<RequinB4> bascule - so i definitly need root access?
<toni_> ce_imoet
<RequinB4> I'm in the conceptural phase
<Pelo> ugarit, you can get it on the ubuntu site,  jsut select as you would for your regular cd and check the alternate cd box just bellow the download now button
<boo> Pelo, do you know if chainloader +2 might help?
<Pelo> boo, no idea
<Khisanth> RequinB4: only if you need complete control over everything
<bascule> RequinB4: it al depends, but I have never developed a web app, so not the best placed to advise, many things can be done wothout root
<Pelo> boo, try it, it can'T hurt any
<bazhang> krimezz: the swap question is a hotly contested one; some say twice ram, others disagree--most for /home and enough for the install plus whatever packages you want to install for / and /boot can be very small iirc
<jing_> to Pelo, I use the command "export DISPLAY=:192.168.0.101", and I still have a wrong result "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :192.168.0.101"
<RequinB4> Khisanth bascule - well, hopefully i wouldn't have to write the back-end stuff myself, just organize it all into a page and get rid of the human element that is currently needed
<Khisanth> at some point 2x RAM stops making sense
<Pelo> jing_, where is this suppose to display to ? and why are you using an ip ?
<bascule> Khisanth: agreed, above 2gb swap is pointless, unless you are doing huge images
<bazhang> Khisanth: so 6GB for swap is overkill?
<Dr_willis> 6gb swap is way overkill. :)
<bascule> bazhang: ludicrous
<Khisanth> 6GB is overkill no matter how much RAM you have
<kyu_flux> bazhang: we had this discussion earlier - I have 8 GB and I was told it was too much =)
<Dr_willis> of course dosetn the suspend feature - use the swap partition?
<bazhang> bascule: I thought so--but too late now haha
<Phophos> bazhang: 6GB is a lot of swap, alright!
<cua0> is there an x app to monitor hardware? temps and such..
<bazhang> kyu_flux: ah so :}
<bazhang> Phophos: hotly contested desu-ka? :}
<boo> hey, could a partition being primary/boot/logical affect its ability to be booted?
<Dr_willis> boo,  ive seenit affect windows.. but not linux.
<bascule> Dr_willis: a good point, maybe have 1.25*ram on one swap and a sensible amount for usual swap on another
<Pelo> boo,  that is what I was starting to think earlier but it's realy over my head
<bazhang> cua0: sensors
<boo> Dr_willis, my problem is with windows,  can you tell me anything about it?
<bascule> boo: not by grub
<Khisanth> if it gets to the point where you are using more than 1GB of swapp and probably before that, in most cases your system won't be very usable anyway
<Dr_willis> I have never understood how a system can suspend and  use  swap to suspend to.. what if swap was being used.. where did it suspend to...
<bascule> Khisanth: I saw a solaris machine with >1000 days uptime, 512MB and 3GB swapped out
<krimezz> I have 2gb ram so 2gb swap should be more than enough?
<boo> alright, originally, my computer booted straight to windows, but there was a 2 sec thing that said (to boot recovery partition, press f11), then when i installed ubuntu, i couldn't boot windows
<bazhang> sorry for launching this offtopic-fest!
<Nilbus> Hello.  I'm running Xgl [Xgl :3 -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<Nilbus> and Xgl segfaults when I run something like glxgears
<bascule> Khisanth: averaged 30 logged in users
<Khisanth> bazhang: was that a desktop? :)
<Nilbus> X dies and restarts
<bazhang> Khisanth: it is a desktop! :}
<Gurby> hi
<Nilbus> any ideas on how I might fix this problem?
<bazhang> hi gurby
<RequinB4> hello gurby
<bazhang> boo: windows cannot be booted? grub problem?
<boo> yeah
<bazhang> boo yeah to both?
<boo> its a grub problem but no one in #grub knows how to help (or noone is therE)
<boo> yeah to both
<bazhang> boo which was installed first?
<Gurby> hello
<bazhang> boo want a link?
<boo> windows came preinstalled with its own recovery partition
<boo> sure
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu boo
<nickrud> Dr_willis, that's why swap needs to be BIG
<boo> this isn't a normal problem
<bazhang> gurby we need a question to help you
<boo> is telling grub to boot a partition and setting the partition as bootable the same thing?
<bazhang> boo none of them are; thus the moniker 'problem' :}
<boo> :P
<bazhang> boo is windows listed in grub menu?
<ce_imoet> hi
<boo> yes
<bazhang> hi ce_imoet
<RequinB4> hi ce_imoet
<ce_imoet> hi
<boo> originally, i booted to windows and got a BSOD
<bazhang> boo and it refuses to boot?
<boo> then i did fixboot/fixmbr and igot NTLDR is missing
<jing_> To Pelo, I use the "putty" to connect an UNIX(HPUX) from an PC(Ubuntu 7.10) via network, andnow i want to display the xterm in my PC, so ,i type "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.101:0" in the UNIX, type "xhost + " in my PC, and then type "xterm &" in UNIX(HPUX), however it can not work, My PC's IP is 192.168.0.101, and i am sure that i do not type the incorrect word, i don't know why it can't work in Ubuntu, it work very well in RedHat and Mandriva
<bascule> what
<boo> now i just get a blinking underscore
<ce_imoet> what are you doing?
<bascule> boo: what file, ntfs.sys? (on that bsod)
<bazhang> boo hmm problem with windows,, that is something new I think
<bazhang> ce_imoet: this is a support channel
<boo> i could read the bsod, it was too fast
<crimsun> jing_: did you explicitly enable trusted X forwarding in putty?
<bascule> boo: download a boot util known as gag and burn the cd, boot it and read the instructions, reckon it will rescue you
<Khisanth> and a X server running on your PC :)
<ce_imoet> whatever
<boo> thanks
<masticator> Is there a good DVD burning software for Ubuntu for burning an AVI to a DVD as a Video Disk?
<bascule> boo: well ot's past that now, but you can tap F8 and say disable automatic restart on failure
<bazhang> devede masticator
<RequinB4> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jing_> to crimsun, i am sure that the X forwarding's enable in putty
<ce_imoet> hjk
<masticator> bazhang thanks a lot!
<amerio> does anybody know how 2 add a sound card to alsa ?
<crimsun> jing_: not just X forwarding.
<bazhang> !ot | ce_imoet
<ubotu> ce_imoet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> masticator: no worries :}
<jing_> because, when i try the DISPLAY in my PC, it's still wrong
<crimsun> jing_: note: trusted X forwarding.
<Phophos> xtknight: I'm back. The command 'arecord' doesn't give me a volume meter in the terminal, and it also won't play back any recorded sound (assuming there is one)
<crimsun> Phophos: it shouldn't give you a meter.
<Phophos> xtknight: Oh, and I'm following this help page: http://home.cfl.rr.com/infofiles/record.html
<boo> is telling grub to boot a partition and setting the partition as bootable the same thing?
<jing_> I start two "gnome-terminal", and in the first terminal type "xhost +", in the second terminal type "export DISPLAY=192.168.0.101:0" "xterm &", it don't work
<Condoulo> ok, I already have Ubuntu install. But I want to install XP on my second hard drive. How does this sound. Disabling the drive with Ubuntu on it, then installing XP on the second hard drive, and then re-enable the ubuntu drive, and edit GRUB to recognize the XP drive.
<amerio> does anybody know how 2 add a sound card to alsa ?
<boo> sounds good to me, Condoulo , but i'm having lots of boot problems right now ^_^
<bazhang> Condoulo: do you know how to do that?
<Phophos> crimsun: I'm a little confused then ... How to test if my microphone is working?
<Condoulo> bazhang- ummm.. the GRUB part I am still lacking in knowledge of. But I know I can go into BIOS and enable/disable drives.
<crimsun> Phophos: System> Preferences> Sound
<bazhang> Condoulo: then prepare to learn! :} want a factoid?
<bascule> boo: no bootable partitions are legacy ms boot loader only technology
<Condoulo> bazhang- sure.
<masticator> Is there a command when doing an apt-get to tell it to go ahead and nistall ALL the reommended and suggested packages as well?
<bazhang> !grub | Condoulo
<ubotu> Condoulo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<redd0t> use aptitude instead of apt-get masticator
<redd0t> masticator: e.g. sudo aptitude install <package name>
<wy> What's going on with the vim installed with ubuntu 7.10? It seems that nothing in VIM works by default, even if I turn off the compat mode
<Phophos> crimsun: Okay, thanks :) I got the following error message: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Condoulo> bazhang- wouldn't I be able to just go by my plan though and then add windows XP to GRUB by editing the file that has it.
<crimsun> masticator: Recommends are done by default.   -o APT::Install-Suggests=True
<masticator> nice, thanks a lot!
<musashi> anyone know how to change a file type? i have a torrent file that claims it's a text file and won't open.
<bazhang> Condoulo: seems possible, though I never use windows :}
<bazhang> musashi: re download it
<Dr_willis> musashi,  you could just drag it to the torrent client.. most will load it that way.
<Condoulo> bazhang- Ah. Well I have had an recent itch to game, so I have been wanting to re-install XP home.
<musashi> bazhang, will try again
<Dr_willis> musashi,  its also possible the torrent file is currupted..
<Phophos> crimsun: And, to add insult to injury, gnome-sound-properties crashed.
<musashi> Dr_willis, opening with deluge crashes it
<bazhang> Condoulo: get a wii! :}
<Condoulo> bazhang- but at the same time, keep my favorite Ubuntu. :)
<Nilbus> I see on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompizFeedback that my video card (Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller) has the bug "3d crashes X".  It also says "Runs only with XGL, can run without it but it have the bug of no XV in video and you blacklisted it", which I don't really understand.  Is there a workaround so I can use 3d apps?
<Dr_willis> musashi,  sounds more like a bad torrent file to me :)
<bazhang> Condoulo: of course! :}
<Condoulo> Bazhang- Well I have Half-life2 Death Match on my steam account. And have been itching to play that.
<bazhang> Condoulo: you are forgiven :}
<musashi> Dr_willis, if i can find it again i'll try redownloading it. thanks
<theremper> hello does anyone know the terminal command to get to my desktop
<Nilbus> theremper, cd ~/Desktop ?
<bazhang> theremper: the graphical desktop?
<Phophos> theremper: Can you be more specific?
<theremper> no terminal desktop
<crimsun> Phophos: what is the default source set to?
<rainwalker> theremper: cd /path/to/desktop (replace that with the actual path)
<crimsun> Phophos: using `gstreamer-properties`
<theremper> ok thanks
<SignallerFDC> hi all
<ublender> Merry Christmas All
<SignallerFDC> i am new
<SignallerFDC> i am from singapore
<musashi> Dr_willis, well, it must be corrupted on the site 'casue each time i download it it's a text file
<Phophos> crimsun: Plugin: ALSA, Device: Default
<bazhang> SignallerFDC: this is a support channel
<theremper> thanks that worked
<SignallerFDC> sorry
<musashi> Dr_willis, thanks anyway.
<Dr_willis> musashi,  open it in a text editor and see. :)
<musashi> Dr_willis, it won't. says it can't open it.
<boo> bascule, that didn't work
<boo> same blinking cursor
<musashi> Dr_willis,  The filename "35_Christmas_albums.torrent" indicates that this file is of type "BitTorrent seed file". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "plain text document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<bazhang> musashi: come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> musashi,  fire up gedit. tell it to open it?
<theremper> i know this is an ubuntu form but I was wondering if anyone knows of a distro that is lite and easy to use also support for flash 9
<bazhang> theremper: go to #linuxhelp
<crimsun> Phophos: tried something other than alsa for the source, like oss?
<theremper> ok thanks
<Phophos> crimsun: It failed to construct a test pipeline for that, too ...
<crimsun> Phophos: make sure you close everything using the audio device
<Phophos> crimsun: Nothing is, as far as I know. Is there a v. quick way to check?
<theremper> does anyone else have a problem with flash loading very very slow
<crimsun> Phophos: record something to a file.  Try audacity.
<redd0t> theremper: flash in linux sucks. adobe is the antichrist
<bascule> boo: what happened?
<theremper> reddot that is sad I need flash
<Phophos> crimsun: It's not crashing it anymore :S
<redd0t> theremper: i mean i still use adobes flash, but it does suck.
<bazhang> redd0t: perhaps but way offtopic
<boo> bascule, i told it to boot windows and i still just see this blinking cursor
<theremper> I have one windows machine left in my house that is for flash only. If I could fix flash then windows would be out of my house
<boo> im almost positive something is wrong with my partition table, boot sector or mbr
<bascule> boo: but how, did you save gag to the mbr?
<bazhang> theremper: flash is broken right now--not an ubuntu issue but one with adobe
<boo> i installed gag, but when i rebooted, it went to grub
<theremper> could I install flash in wine and firefox in wine and use windows flash
<redd0t> theremper: yes
 * Condoulo hates Adobe
<redd0t> Condoulo: me too
<theremper> I am starting to hate adobe
<Phophos> crimsun: I don't have Audacity and apt-get doesn't want to install it for some reason - can't connect to the archives.
<Zoo> How can I make a file to have read and write access?
<Zoo> chmod but what else with it?
<theremper> would that solve my flash problem?
<bazhang> theremper: talk about slow--that will be molasses
<Condoulo> I love Adobe, but at the same time, I hate them with a Passion.
<theremper> any suggestions or just keep the windows machine
<redd0t> theremper: idk. i have never wined ff+flash. the problem is there aren't any good alternatives to flash and its a huge part of the internet now
<Phophos> What
<bazhang> theremper: you have to have the fix at this moment? there is a workaround for flash
<Phophos> What's that open-source alternative to Adobe Flash called? It's a plugin for Firefox?
<bazhang> gnash
<theremper> yes but does gnash support flash9
<nickrud> Phophos, gnash , but it's still a work in progress, doesn't work on youtube for example
<nickrud> !flash | theremper
<ubotu> theremper: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<redd0t> i thought gnash wasnt really ready yet
<Phophos> nickrud: Yeah. Doesn't work on most video sites. But it's got a cute name.
<bazhang> the only reason to use flash youtube and it does not support it sorry for the offtopic
<theremper> I have flash 9 installed its just really slow
<nickrud> Phophos, heh. for some reason open source developers like silly names :)
<Mr_Sonoma> Zoo, chmod a+rw filename
<redd0t> how slow
 * Phophos grins wildly.
<bazhang> theremper: then it may be a hardware issue--flash is no problem here
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: Ty
<bazhang> theremper: what computer how much ram etc
<theremper> perhaps but on my previous os the same machine flash was fine?
<Phophos> Can anyone get a response from archive.ubuntu.com?
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: Hmm. Didn't work
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: Still belongs to root, I cant modify it
<bazhang> theremper: you want to try to fix it or chat about it?
<theremper> fix it
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: nvm
<Mr_Sonoma> ah, ok then use sudo chmod a+rw filename
<bazhang> theremper: then answer my question how much ram what computer etc
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: And how can I make it not executable
<theremper> ok here are my small specs 384 megs ram 1 ghz proc
<bazhang> Phophos: yeah but real slow
<NixPanther> Hi guys, I recently put a different DVD drive and a CD RW into my machine and I can'r get them to work in Ubuntu. Any idea's?
<Dark-Magician> My sister got on the computer and made the titlebars on windows disapper and i have no idea how she did, anyone know?
<xtknight> Phophos, sorry ive been away what's up/
<Phophos> xtknight: It's okay, thanks for your continuing support.
<Mr_Sonoma> Zoo, sudo chmod a-x filename should do it
<bazhang> theremper: the ram is the issue I believe--that is bare bones as it is
<xtknight> Phophos, i havent really ever recoded audio before so all i could suggest is messing w/ mixer
<Phophos> xtknight: I'm trying to make a recording, but nothing wants to have anything to do with the microphone.
<bazhang> Dark-Magician: did you ask her?
<theremper> so more ram would solve the problem
<Dark-Magician> shes 2 an a half..
<crimsun> Phophos: pastebin your amixer output.
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: Thanks a lot
<bazhang> theremper: how old is this computer
<Mr_Sonoma> Zoo, man chmod for more detail on how that command works
<bazhang> Dark-Magician: okay, you lost the panels?
<theremper> I don't know each part is different built it from trash
<Zoo> Mr_Sonoma: Ok
<Dark-Magician> just the title bar with like close window ect
<chaosrl> does anyone know if virtualbox and vmware-player read the same .vmdk files?
<bazhang> chaosrl: as in interoperable?
<chaosrl> yeah
<theremper> runs ubuntu overall great just a flash problem
<bazhang> theremper: five years plus?
<bazhang> chaosrl: then no
<chaosrl> bazhang, ok, thanks
<theremper> the motherboard and processor yes the video card 4 years the hd 2 years the ram 1 year
<turdy> hi
<Phophos> crimsun: Am doing ... My interwebs is being inexplicably slow
<turdy> just installed ubuntu via live cd... Now when I boot it, no display shows up (worked when using livecd)
<chaosrl> then, i have another general question: can anyone help with installing and configuring vmware-(player/server)? i've tried installing both multiple times, with no luck
<bazhang> theremper: the internet is getting ever more demanding in video terms--upgrading the ram at least should help though the video card might also be a suspect
<turdy> any tips on what is going on?
<chaosrl> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<theremper> ok thanks
<bazhang> chaosrl: go to #vbox for virtual box, not sure about vmware though they do have forums
<upintilldawn> well updating this to 7.10 fixed the wireless
<chaosrl> my vmware installations always go smoothly until i try to start the program, then i just get the "Starting VMware" in my task bar and then it dissappears
<upintilldawn> but still can not get java to load on any web sites
<magicrobotmonkey> hey bazhanf, do you knoiw if this is supposed to work for the new nano: http://www.niceguyuk.ukshells.co.uk/2007/09/making-new-ipods-work-with-linux.php
<chaosrl> bazhang: i'll try #vbox, thanks
<turdy> anyone with any ideas?
<theneb> Hi all, I've got a few issues with my radeon Xpress 200m. Trying to get fglrx to work but now glxgears crashes X
<bazhang> magicrobotmonkey: you have to do that every time you add music though--bit of a headache imo
<NixPanther> !wait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Heh - i have  a x200m. it aint hardly got enough power to run glxgears..
<Dr_willis> :)
<jewbilee> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> upintilldawn: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<theneb> Dr_willis: ever got anything 3d to work with it?
<Dr_willis> I just used the 'restricted-manager' tool to install the fglrs drivers.
<upintilldawn> did that
<Dr_willis> theneb,  it can do some things.. cant do compiz.
<NixPanther> thats the one! THanks Jewbilee
<upintilldawn> still not working
<theneb> Dr_willis: mine does compiz
<jewbilee> ;)
<theneb> well .. did
<bazhang> turdy: you need to give more info
<upintilldawn> may just wait and try again after i get the new cds in a few weeks
<nickrud> lol, theneb you installed the ati drivers, and I bet you used the ati installer
<Dr_willis> theneb, i dident even try installing the xgl  X thing for compiz.. dident want to mess with it.
<bazhang> upintilldawn: you just need to install the codecs
<Dr_willis> I even removed compiz :)
<theneb> nickrud: had been using the ubuntu, of which didn't load up 3d. Now used envy and things are worse :S
<tyler2435> http://danny.oz.au/danny/humour/green-eggs-linux.html
 * Dr_willis marks one up for Envy!
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> upintilldawn: the flash sites are waiting for the fix from adobe
<nickrud> theneb, oh, the envy story. The factoid used to say than anyone who used envy would envy those who didn't
<upintilldawn> i am wanting java
<upintilldawn> not flash
<upintilldawn> can care less for flash lol
<bazhang> upintilldawn: what is the exact error
<theneb> nickrud: so it's all a false front. Envy doesn't work that well as promised?
<jewbilee> is there an expected time for flashplugin-nonfree to be working again?
<magicrobotmonkey> bazhang, yea i just want to temporarily unbreak my wifes new ipod...
<upintilldawn> well when i head to a web site that uses java all i see is a gray box where the java should be
<bazhang> magicrobotmonkey: lots of unbreaking in the future haha
<nickrud> theneb, you could probably recover by reinstalling libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri and ligl1-mesa-glx and xorg-driver-fglrx and the restricted modules
<magicrobotmonkey> heh
<bazhang> upintilldawn: like what exactly?
<nickrud> theneb, for many it does, for many it doesn't
<Dr_willis> upintilldawn,  install the ubuntu-restricted-extras that should grab java and a lot of other packages you proberly want.
<bazhang> upintilldawn: just saying it doesnt work wont get you much help here--need to give more precise info see !doesntwork
<nickrud> theneb, then if you really want the latest ati, go to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<amerio> can any1 help me concerning alsa drivers pleaaaaase?
<upintilldawn> ok i hav opened the synaptic package manager
<upintilldawn> and that rpogram is check and installed
<nickrud> theneb, at least with that, you can recover fairly gracefully
<Dark-Magician> note to self, never let sister near computers again...
<upintilldawn> bazhang when i got to a site like runescape
<theneb> reinstall syntax with apt?
<bazhang> Dark-Magician: it all fixed? you can lock the screen you know
<upintilldawn> witch uses java for the game it will not load. the window just urns grey
<nickrud> theneb, sudo aptitude reinstall  libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri  ligl1-mesa-glx xorg-driver-fglrx  linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) . No promises, however ;)
<Dark-Magician> no its still not fixed and f11 didnt fix it
<bazhang> upintilldawn: web address?
<upintilldawn> www.runescape.com
<Dark-Magician> i get file and the buttons and all just the title saying whats the program and close window buttons are gone
<bazhang> Dark-Magician: you want to readd the top panel and the icons on it?
<upintilldawn> man i am too new to irc.. can not find out how to soa  privete send lol
<Dark-Magician> sounds right..
<Dark-Magician> depending on the version a /query nickhere works
<nickrud> Dark-Magician, try alt-f2 metacity --replace
<bazhang> upintilldawn: what am I looking for on that site?
<upintilldawn> head to any game try to go to a game world
<nickrud> Dark-Magician, don't blame your sister for this one
<bazhang> upintilldawn: I need to be a member?
<reimorster> hi, merry xmas for everybody
<upintilldawn> not to just load the game window
<NixPanther> bah humbug
<Dark-Magician> nickrud: tysvm
<upintilldawn> that is how i am testing my java
<bazhang> load game window? where is that upintilldawn?
<Dark-Magician> no you dont need to be a member to load the game window
<Dark-Magician> just to log into the game fully
<upintilldawn> ok give me a min
<bazhang> what is the link for that?
<Dark-Magician> just hit the buttons to play, random world, and low quality
<Dark-Magician> off the RS main page
<upintilldawn> click play runescape
<upintilldawn> then i say low detail
<Dr_willis> Testing out RUnescape now..
<Dark-Magician> its a good java test, and again tyvm
<upintilldawn> just click choose best world
<Dr_willis> well it seems to be working.. its updating somthing. playing some muzak
<upintilldawn> darn
<upintilldawn> then why is it not working here
<upintilldawn> grr
<upintilldawn> i talled the icetea java when it asked for it
<bazhang> wow it is slow loading
<upintilldawn> have that program group installed
<upintilldawn>  lol
<upintilldawn> never said it was fats
<upintilldawn> fast
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > upintilldawn
<Dr_willis> Well i can say that Runescape seems to be working for me fine - under Kubuntu
<upintilldawn> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<upintilldawn> maybe  will just wipe and reinstall
<upintilldawn> thinking something may ed rightnot have install
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > upintilldawn
<upintilldawn> grr
<Jack_Sparrow> upintilldawn: Then stop
<nickrud> upintilldawn, did you install    sun-java6-plugin  ?
<upintilldawn> hate the laptop mouse
<gazuk> hello everyone
<bazhang> runescrape is ok here, just really slow loading upintilldawn
<Dr_willis> upintilldawn,  you did instal the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package to get java and other  things?
<upintilldawn> sun-java6-plugin was installed once
<upintilldawn> yes dr willis i have
<bazhang> do you have java disabled in firefox? upintilldawn
<upintilldawn> no first thing i checked
<Dr_willis> Well it looks like an ok game.. but the Huge banner at at the top saying "Are you a Good Kisser"  is goingto get me in trouble with the wife. :)
<nickrud> upintilldawn, you running the 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<upintilldawn> 64 bit
<bazhang> upintilldawn: was firefox running when you installed java? upintilldawn
<nickrud> tada!!
<upintilldawn> no
<bazhang> Dr_willis: haha
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Ding, ding, ding
<IdleOne> I setup a second user couple months back on my system but I dont remember the pass how do I change it or find out what it is?
<Dr_willis> i really have to wonder about some of the thought going into these banner ads
<gazuk> I got a question i have a dual boot ubuntu and windows reinstalled windows so i reinstalled grub but now i cannot access windows it is a different disk i use windows for gaming
<bazhang> 64 bit java is the problem then upintilldawn?
<nickrud> upintilldawn, 64bit doesn't have a working java plugin
<bazhang> gazuk: want a grub factoid?
<upintilldawn> guess i will have to use the 32 bit on a 64 bit computer then
<IdleOne> !grub | gazuk
<ubotu> gazuk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> happy to help upintilldawn
<Phophos> upintilldawn: You can get Firefox32. There's a very good install script on the official Ubuntu forums. This comes with awesome plugins for Java and Flash and something I forget.
<upintilldawn> know of any groups in the stockton cali area lol
<the_darkside_986> !openssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> upintilldawn, that's what I was running it in, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 has a howto
<_alf_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<upintilldawn> phophos i will look into it after i reinstall this to wipe out any mess ups
<the_darkside_986> does anyone know where the source INCLUDE folder for openssl is in Ubuntu? i have no idea where to find it
<Phophos> (Y) @ upintilldawn
<Ttech> Where do I find whre custom themes are in ubuntu?
<bigmoe> 1st i have to say that gusty is pretty cool man..
<bazhang> Ttech: themes for what?
<Ttech> like display themes?
<upintilldawn> because i also think i installed something wrong
<the_darkside_986> Preferences > Appearance for themes
<Ttech> bazhang, GTK
<bazhang> Ttech: gnome-look.org
<the_darkside_986> under *System i mean
<cua0> anyone know what the package name for the ident daemon is?
<bazhang> identd?
<Phophos> Thanks for everyone's help!
<Ttech> No! no no... :P I mean I need to find where they are i nthe my user forlder, because I need to restore them to my new system
<upintilldawn> ok brb going to check this site out
<nushto> does anyone know if there's a way to set per-access-point wireless settings?
<Ttech> bazhang, don't get me started on gnome-look.org! :P
<tarelerulz>  What is good program for making charts ? something that has columns and you can name the columns and you could input number and it would calculate?
<nushto> like if associating with AP x, make static ip, if not, use dhcp?
<amerio> anybody can help me with alsa driver?
<bigmoe> i just wanted to ask if anyone know how to put the cpu temperature thingy and ram percentage icon on toolbar
<fsanlu> MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! and if u dont celebrate christmas.. well HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY SEASON BECAUSE WE ALL DESERVE IT! hugs for everyone.
<Ttech> fsanlu, nicely said
<bazhang> caps fsanlu haha
<cua0> fsanlu: same to you :)
<Ttech> Anyone? :(
<fsanlu> hahaha :] its such a wonderful time!
<bazhang> Ttech: where did you store them? I keep mine in documents...
<Jack_Sparrow> !find msgfmt
<ubotu> File msgfmt found in gettext, libgettext-ruby-util, xviewg-dev
<nushto> ok does anyone know what I should google to get per-access point network settings? this was trivial in gentoo, but I can't seem to find anything like it for ubuntu
<the_darkside_986> i am trying to do #include <openssl/somefile.h> but i can't figure out where openssl folder is so i can put it in my INCLUDE path. any ideas?
<bazhang> nushto: the settings for AP? as in the starbucks, home, etc?
<Ttech> bazhang, thats what I'm asking. Here do themes go when you save them?
<nushto> bazhang: yes, I want static IP at home, and DHCP elsewhere
<amerio> bazhang: have any idea about alsa?
<bazhang> amerio: want a factoid?
<kenan> hi, how come whenever i add a launcher to simdock, when i log out and log back in, the launchers dont show anymore? the dock loads up but it shows that i have no launchers, how do i fix this?
<amerio> bazhang: my soundcard isnt detected
<Jack_Sparrow> !find glib
<ubotu> Found: libarts1-mpeglib, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1, libdbus-glib-1-2, libdbus-glib-1-dev (and 55 others)
<nushto> the_darkside_986: have you tried: locate somefile.h | grep -i openssl
<bazhang> nushto: so you want roaming and fixed at the same time? how was that done in gentoo?
<Ttech> bazhang,  I found it. ITs in .themes.
<Ttech> :/
<the_darkside_986> @nushto what directory do i run that command from? home?
<bazhang> Ttech: aha :}
<nushto> doesn't matter
<nushto> any dir
<the_darkside_986> oh ok thanks
<bazhang> amerio: what does lspci say about that card (tell me dont paste here)
<upintilldawn> nickrud ty for the link trying to install it now going to see how it works
<bazhang> :{
<imyousuf> Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam
<the_darkside_986> oh wait i didn't have ssldev installed, oops. it seems to work now. thanks everyone
<amerio> bazhang: it only shows the on board card , but the card i wanna use isnt showing
<imyousuf> similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint
<nushto> bazhang: basically once you specify some specific access point in the wireless file, you can just prefix any command with essid_   (essid_config, essid_route, etc)
<bazhang> nushto: ah. the cli command?
<alphonse> deuce
<nushto> bazhang: in the /etc/wireless file, yes,
<nushto> bazhang: for example, from the gentoo docs: config_ESSID1=( "192.168.0.3/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )
<kriel> Hello. Is there any way I can get a list of software that I've installed on this computer? I'm about to do a fresh install (for example purposes, mostly) but I want to have a log somewhere of what software I've added after the initial install.
<kriel> Oh, and I'm using 7.10
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-485280.html nushto like this?
<bazhang> dpkg -l kriel
<nickrud> !clone | kriel
<kriel> bazhang: Thanks!
<ubotu> kriel: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nushto> bazhang: hm, no because that's just setting wireless settings, not IP settings
<bazhang> alphonse this is a support channel
<imyousuf>  Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<nushto> bazhang: oh I didn't realize that network manager would ... ignore those settings anyways
<nushto> I kind of assumed they would try to integrate those together
<Romes> merry christmas ladies and gentlemen :)
<RequinB4> merry christmas Romes
<bazhang> nushto: network-manager is a pita imo
<nushto> bazhang: agreed
<bazhang> amerio: what does aplay -l say (tell me dont paste here)
<nushto> I read this thing a while back how NM is supposed to be the greatest thing ever, I find it always gets in my way though
<bazhang> nushto: yup, the cli is way better and faster too :}
<nickrud> for a wireless illiterate like me, nm-applet was a savior
<bazhang> nickrud: hard to believe haha
<amerio> bazhang : card0 intel and card0 intel
<nickrud> bazhang, my skills are narrow and shallow :)
<bazhang> amerio: what about lspci -v (again dont paste just tell me)
<jinxed-> hey
<nushto> sup
<jinxed-> I just upgraded and I am having some problems
<bazhang> nickrud: thou are too modest methinks :}
<bazhang> jinxed need more info :}
<Rp3> whats the best way to find the mem leaking app, slowly but surely my mem is being eaten?
<nushto> nickrud: that's what she said
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I just install I am having some problems
<jinxed-> bazhang, for one my screen resolution is very poor
<gazuk> how to windows in grub after reinstalling grub?
<bazhang> Rp3: search for firefox
<amerio> bazhang: it shows that soundblaster card exists in the list
<cua0> bazhang: hahaha
<upintilldawn> nickrud. I installed that 3 in 1. bu can not ind he firefox32 i installed though it.
<gazuk> how do i find where is windows using ubuntu?
<bazhang> amerio: what about alsamixer?
<Rp3> using swiftweasel is it normal for it to have 8 PIDs?
<amerio> hazhang: open the alsamixer for Intel
<bazhang> Rp3: not sure sounds wrong though
<YourOnlyRealFrie> I'm getting these glitchy white boxes around everything
<YourOnlyRealFrie> is that normal?
<imyousuf>  Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<YourOnlyRealFrie> ~
<Rp3> yea, let em shut down swiftweasel adn see what happens in htop
<nickrud> upintilldawn, it should have been installed to /usr/local/bin , just type alt-f2 firefox32 (and it should have an icon under apps->internet)
<bazhang> Rp3: what about killall iceweasel
<Rp3> well they went away, but still using 1gig of mem right now?  Hmmmm
<bazhang> oops swiftweasel rp3
<Rp3> like it's not getting it back?
<bazhang> rp3 open top
<YourOnlyRealFrie> so should I just wait for my turn to speak?
<gazuk> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> YourOnlyRealFrie: using compiz?
<jinxed-> bazhang, do you know how i can fix my resolution?
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, no, you got lost in the scroll
<nushto> gazuk: what is your question?
<bazhang> jinxed-: what card and what driver
<YourOnlyRealFrie> bazhang: uh, is that the video driver?
<bazhang> YourOnlyRealFrie: the compositing manager
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, a new install;  what kind of video card do you have?
<jinxed-> bazhang, its nividia hang on on the number
<bazhang> what a xmas!
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  mobility radeon
<amerio> hazhang: so..
<bazhang> gazuk: so your windows install sounds broken
<bazhang> gazuk: you can scan for viruses iirc from linux though
<gazuk> i ran windows but as soon i reinstalled grub i lost windows i now is still there but i cannot access it
<upintilldawn> nickrud got ice to work. and it is running that site ty for that link. and ty all for your help
<bazhang> amerio: did alsamixer launch?
<amerio> bazhang: launched
<bazhang> amerio: what about the dmesg for that card?
<Rp3> ok seems like I have 418mem, and 559 in cache?
<Rp3> used I mean
<jinxed-> bazhang, it is a 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce GO 6600 128MB Video Card
<amerio> hazhang : dmesg?
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, which one, like 200m , or x1300 , or whatever.  in a terminal (apps->accessories->terminal)  type  lspci | grep -i vga  to get the exact number if needed
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, gotta step away for a few, brb
<bazhang> jinxed-: and what is the driver? installed from where?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libxml2
<ubotu> Found: libxml2, libxml2-dbg, libxml2-dev, libxml2-doc, libxml2-utils (and 2 others)
<overrider> hello there, is there a way to install ubuntu without the graphical user interface (gnome) ?
<jinxed-> bazhang, i wouldn't know
<jinxed-> bazhang, how would I tell
<jinxed-> bazhang, it is in my laptop
<bazhang> jinxed-: did you install 3D drivers for it? want a link on how to do so?
<paul928>  overrider -install ubuntu server
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: m6 ly
<jinxed-> i would like a link to bazhang
<bazhang> overrider: the minimal install?
<bazhang> !nvidia | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gazuk> how i can find windows to install it in grub?
<overrider> bazhang, yes, just a minimal install
<bazhang> gazuk: you have asked and been answered
<bazhang> !minimal | overrider
<ubotu> overrider: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jinxed-> bazhang, I am using the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, could you give me the line that    in a terminal (apps->accessories->terminal)  type  lspci | grep -i vga    shows
<bazhang> gazuk: you need to read up on grub--I will give the link again...:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<YourOnlyRealFrie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<bazhang> jinxed-: installed from the repos?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<bazhang> jinxed-: please dont say ENVY.. :}
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, ok, a sec, thanks for the line
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: you're welcome
<bazhang> haha
<jinxed-> all i did was go to System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manger
<jinxed-> and checked the box that was there
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg jinxed- try that
<bazhang> overrider: that what you wanted?
<Ttech> Hi, is there a way I can configure lib notify?
<jinxed-> bazhang, did you catch that? I just went to System->Administration-> Restricted Drivers Manger
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, you have a fairly old chip there I guess. A thinkpad?
<overrider> bazhang, yes, though i always have downloading problems due to bad connection, so maybe i try to get the server version, if that installs without a gui . thanks though, ill play with all the options
<bazhang> jinxed-: yup--what about the xserver reconfigure command?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> rickrud: I'm not sure I got this from my aunt, yeah it's old
<imyousuf>  Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<jinxed-> bazhang, i don't know what you are talking about :/
<bazhang> overrider: the alternate cd can do it as well iirc
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: like 6-7 years old
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, do you have any experience with linux at all? I have found something that should help, but you need to edit a configuration file
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: haha no, I don't
<bazhang> jinxed-: in the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  but I'd appreciate it id you left it at that I have to go
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  If you could lead me to the configuration file or something
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, ok, here's the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadR40-2681 , section 6 , and it goes into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  this should work even if I don't have a thinkpad?
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, yes, it's the same chip, and it talks about how it fixed 'strange texturing'
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: ok thanks
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, use the exact stuff there, your line you posted tells me it has the correct bus id as well
<tofaffy> Meh *goes to get his usb hd setup*
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  alright, I will
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: and if I have any problems I'll come back here
<jinxed-> bazhang, it did something, but I have no Idea what to do there
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: FYI, I just built / compiled the latest pidgin for Feisty...  Dont see much difference
<jinxed-> bazhang, I will give you remote acess if you would like
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, you're always welcome :)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, heh, never ever used it
<bazhang> jinxed-: it did something? care to specify?
<jinxed-> well some sort of menu thing popped up
<jinxed-> but there was a ton of different screens
<jinxed-> i alternated betweens escs and enters until i was out
<squarebracket> is there a default user/pass for mysql? i can'
<squarebracket> t seem to login to my mysql
<bazhang> jinxed-: there is where you need to choose the variables..
<jinxed-> most of the screens refered to stuff I don't understand
<squarebracket> oh shit, nevermind.
<jinxed-> I could give you remote desktop capiabilities
<silent_> ssh ftw
<silent_> jinxed-: he's gonna look thru ur pronz
<jinxed-> silent_, if thats the cost of fixing this awful resolution
<jinxed-> i am more then willing to pay it
<jinxed-> :)
<jinxed-> silent_, how do you select something in the xserver-xorg configuration
<bazhang> jinxed-: do you know what resolution your laptop supports?
<jinxed-> is it enter?
<quaal> does anyone use rssfeed plugin in azureus and know how to set it to delete/stop the torrent once it is done uploading to a certain ratio
<silent_> jinxed-: xorg.conf?
<bazhang> quaal: not really a ubuntu question
<quaal> bazhang, i use azureus in ubuntu.
<jinxed-> 15.4" WSXGA TFT LCD DISPLAY 1680x1050
<bazhang> quaal: still offtopic
<silent_> quaal: and I'm sure people in fedora run it as well, go bother them
<nickrud> dang that is a tight screen
<silent_> holy shit... that's so high
<bazhang> jinxed-: then enter that resolution in the choices field
<silent_> oops, sorry
<bazhang> silent_: language
<silent_> that is one epic laptop screen though, you have to admit
<jinxed-> bazhang, what is the select button---? enter?
<jinxed-> space
<jinxed-> or what
<bazhang> jinxed-: tab
<jinxed-> no i mean once you get what you want how to you "click it"
<jinxed-> is it enter?
<silent_> space?
<jinxed-> space works?
<silent_> should
<silent_> hit it
<silent_> I really wonder how you installed ubuntu
<bazhang> enter jinxed-
<Fezzler> Who's up for some fun?
<cua0> i just made fried eggs, and bacon, on toast! i rule!
<silent_> check out my wine version... wine-0.9.51-224-g7034b92
<silent_> das rite
<bazhang> Fezzler: not on this channel
<Fezzler> I'm trying to connect an old Win CE 2.11 device to Ubuntu via serial-usb cable and IP connection
<Fezzler> bazhang:  Ha.  No, that kind of fun!
<bazhang> Fezzler: what device?
<Fezzler> HP 620 LX.  Found a neat site but I think serial instructions are not Ubuntu/Debian
<Fezzler> http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/wce/linux-serial.htm
<imyousuf>  Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<Fezzler> Instructions say to run "cat /proc/net/irda/discovery" but I have no "irda" in /proc/net folder
<MasterShrek> Fezzler, irda is for infared afaik
 * cua0 nods
<cua0> irda = infrared
<tofaffy> hwne I plug in my SD card and delete stuff off of it, and then take it out and put it back in it shows the stuff I deleted, yet I put it in my camera and the pictures aren't there....wtf?
<Fezzler> yea, but he says it can be adapted to serial
<cua0> adapted.
<cua0> key word
<Fezzler> looks cool.  I couldn't get Multisync to work with Win CE over a serial-to-usb cable.  Ubuntu sees the cable
<Aztec007> HELP!
<cua0> most serial-to-usb cables don't work properly
<cua0> Fezzler: what cable are you using?
<Aztec007> I was trying to attach a second monitor to my PC and messed with the resolution, and now I cant see anything, its all blurry!
<Fezzler> Belkin
<punzada> Merry christmas all :)
<bazhang> Aztec007: set it back to the original then
<cua0> Aztec007: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aztec007> bazhang: how?
<Fezzler> Belkin F5U109
<Fezzler> Merry Christmas!!!
<Aztec007> cua0: how can I get to it before the login screen pops up?
<bazhang> http://www.innismir.net/projects/hp620linux/quickinstall.php this link Fezzler?
<Aztec007> cua0: because the login screens all messed up too
<Shadow147> Fezzler and most cards won't support a second monitor
<jinxed-> bazhang, ok it seemed to work!!! next question... I dual boot windows xp and ubuntu, and when I upgraded instead of having just Ubuntu/windows on my select screen I have Windows and 6 varients of Ubuntu... 3 regular and 3 safe or recovery or something like that
<cua0> Aztec007: just ctrl+alt+F1-6
<cua0> and login at cli
<silent_> say I have a script I've created, and I want to be able to access that script universally as a "binary"... what kind of link do I create between the script and /usr/bin to make this happen?
<bazhang> jinxed-: success?
<jinxed-> bazhang, ok it seemed to work!!! next question... I dual boot windows xp and ubuntu, and when I upgraded instead of having just Ubuntu/windows on my select screen I have Windows and 6 varients of Ubuntu... 3 regular and 3 safe or recovery or something like that
<Fezzler> bazhang: I'll check that one out
<thor> silent_ ln -s
<silent_> thor: thanks
<Aztec007> cua0: so its ctrl+alt+F1+6? all thos four buttons?
<dave_> I am having a problem.  I am at my in laws trying to fix the network, to use a router so multiple pc's can share the internet.  Well before I tackled that problem, I have noticed something real quick.  I have two computers here.  #1 Is fluxbuntu desktop that I am using right at this moment to connect to the internet.   #2 is Ubuntu gnome 7.10 32bit laptop that is my personal computer that works out of box fine on my home network.   When I co
<dave_> nnect #2 Laptop directly to the cable modem the internet does not work
<gazuk> i got ubuntu and windows but i can access ubuntu but now windows since i reinstalled grub.
<bazhang> jinxed-: those are not to be worried about--different kernel versions iirc
<cua0> Aztec007: no, F1-F6
<TNDT> hey, i just installed windows xp onto the 3rd partition on my laptop (1st is ubuntu and 2nd is swap). now the computer boots only to windows, never to ubuntu. anybody able to help me with this problem?
<jinxed-> bazhang, does it matter which one I select?
<Aztec007> cua0: oh, f1 and f6?
<cua0> Aztec007: no, F1 to F6, it doesn't matter which tty you use
<bazhang> jinxed-: best not to choose the windows one :} the top ubuntu one is likely best
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to update my version of songbird, and the web says use the auto update functio
<cua0> Aztec007: ctrl+alt+f7 will take you back in to X
<gazuk> to reinstall grub need a live cd
<Aztec007> cua0: I have to hold all of those buttons?
<moDumass> its greyed out though, i suppose i could be using the newest version but i doubt it
<thor> TNDT when you install windows it overwrites the grub install...you need to reinstall grub. Give me a sec
<jinxed-> hmm I just chose the ubuntu one with the highest number
<TNDT> ok
<TNDT> iv got a livecd loaded already, actually, figured that would be the first step
<Shadow147> TMDT it's best to install XP first then Ubuntu so GRUB can become the MBR
<TNDT> just pm me when ur ready
<Fezzler> bazhang:  That link does not load for me
<jinxed-> so I understand that beryl is not needed in this new version because desktop effects got merged or something. Is that right bazhang ?
<cua0> Aztec007; yes all the buttons i listed CTRL+ALT+F1 (or f2, or f3 or f4 or f5....)
<gazuk> i reinstalled grub but i cannot access windows
<Aztec007> ok
<moDumass> Jinxed i have the same problem, but i have 12 or 14 ubuntu installation choices, i only really need the top 2 though i guess
<bazhang> dave_: the internet is broken? or you cannot get a dhcp client?
<Aztec007> cua0: and I do this before the splash screen loads
<krimezz> I just finished installing Ubuntu, the computer restarted and now it wont start up, there is no boot loader that comes up and it just hangs. Any ideas?
<dave_> bazhang, Well my laptop cannot get a dhcp client cause obviously the other computer can.
<bazhang> moDumass: songbird has to be compiled iirc
<gazuk> sudo -i , grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,1), setup (hd0) quit and reboot.
<thor> TNDT http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49519/ .... pay attention and read it all first. I think the last part that starts with 'Boot from Ubuntu Live CD' will be what you want.
<Aztec007> cua0: I'm gonna need some extra fingers....... I'm gonna try that now
<Shadow147> well I installed windows long before linux so when I did install ubuntu Grub became the Primary Boot loader windows boot loder became secondary
<jinxed-> so I understand that beryl is not needed in this new version because desktop effects got merged or something. Is that right bazhang ?
<bazhang> dave_: is there a router available? hard to troubleshoot an ethernet connection with only one non-working one
<Shadow147> jinxed !compiz
<TNDT> ok, il check it out, thanks
<bazhang> jinxed-: that would be compiz want a link?
<Shadow147> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<moDumass> bazhang, random, since there is an "update" option dropdown ment
<moDumass> menu
<michaelkthx> hi
<jinxed-> sure... does that mean i should uninstall beryl? bazhang
<dave_> bazhang, Yes, I have a router but no computer will work behind it.  I am sitting paitiently in #dd-wrt for that problem as well.
<moDumass> bazhang, but i found this also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Shadow147> jinxed yes u should
<thor> TNDT and pay particular attention to the lines that have (hd0,x) or hd(0,x)....that second number has to match the partition for windows or linux...and note that if you are using hda6 partition, it is 0,5 in the command....the count starts at 0
<bazhang> jinxed-: install ccsm-- see !ccsm for more details
<jinxed-> bazhang, how do I uninstall beryl?
<jinxed-> it usually freezes up on me anyway :/
<bazhang> jinxed-: sudo apt-get remove beryl
<trlancaster> hi. anyone know which package keyboard layouts belongs to? I would like to reinstall it as I can't get composite characters to work in French - Canadian
<moDumass> yeh jinxed, and to enable ccms youl need to play with advanced desktop settings under system>preferences
<bazhang> moDumass: from the application? and this was downloaded from a web site and then you compiled it?
<reportingsjr> How do I get my internal ip? I tried ip addr in terminal and got a ton of stuff in which I can't see the address.
<jinxed-> bazhang, I can't decide what to get my girlfriend for christmas... any ideas?
<moDumass> bazhang yeh ages ago though
<thor> reportingsjr ifconfig
<bazhang> jinxed-: eeepc?
<jinxed-> haha
<moDumass> but now inside the app there is an update option
<reportingsjr> thor: Thanks! Also, any idea how to make my internal ip static? I can only find how to do it on windows :(
<Aztec007> cua0: I'm sorry for asking again, but do I press ctrl+alt plus F1 AND F2 (and so forth and so forth) OR do I have the option of pressing one of the F buttons (F1-F6)?
<bazhang> moDumass: then you have to do it again--every time there is a new version in fact
<CarlFK> how do I enable the svideo out on a laptop with ATI M26 [Radeon Mobility X700]
<jinxed-> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cua0> Aztec007: seriously? F1, OR f2 or f3..
<thor> reportingsjr not sure in ubuntu...would need to log into my server. I think you can set up a static ip using the network manager applet. The actual definition is stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<imyousuf>  Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<Fezzler> bazhang: did you type this link in correctly?  http://www.innismir.net/projects/hp620linux/quickinstall.php
<bazhang> trlancaster: the language support for Fr-Canadian is not installed?
<jinxed-> bazhang, how do I install the compizconfig-settings-manger
<Aztec007> cua0: ok, I got it now, sorry, I'm new to linux and I'm kinda gettting it, as u can see
<reportingsjr> thor: Can I just edit it in that file?
<bazhang> Fezzler: yeah, it didnt load for me either
<mk> booting with ubuntu cd, says logging on as ubuntu, logs on apparently, but soon it just goes back to 'logging on as ubuntu in...'
<gandhii> in ubuntu studio..  your ip settings are at /system/administration/network
<bazhang> jinxed-: sudo apt-get install packagename
<trlancaster> bazhang: no, but I have fr_FR.utf8
<jinxed-> I did the !ccsm but i don't know how to install something
<jinxed-> ah
<jinxed-> ok
<Fezzler> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of "cat /proc/net/irda/discovery"
<cua0> jinxed-: or if you are in X, you can use the synaptics package management system
<moDumass> bazhang those mozilla bastards if.. by the power of Greystoke they didnt make such awesome shi# I well, I know nothing so they would all be idle threats.. darit
<TFF> After upgrade to 7.10;  was informed I needed to run {  #  asoundconf   set-default-card  PARAMETER }. How od I determine the parameter?
<cua0> Fezzler: cat /proc/net/irda/discovery
<bazhang> trlancaster: not sure where they are stored, you can apt-cache search in the terminal for french and see what pops up though
<mk> aside from doing that repeatedly, it does nothing. how can I get it to boot?
<Shadow147> mk hmm your cd burn could be bad or your ubuntu ISO is corrupted
<jinxed-> w00t
<jinxed-> its doing something!
<bazhang> languguage moDumass
<trlancaster> bazhang: does the fr-canadian keyboard layout depend on a language pack?
<moDumass> and by darit i mean darn it, and it would be me idely threatening
<bazhang> trlancaster: you have to adjust the kb-layout as well iirc
<jinxed-> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<moDumass> thanks baz, i #ed myself, its kind like a "bleep"....
<Shadow147> mk did you any download mamgers when downloading the ISO?
<mk> Shadow147, I got it as a torrent
<Shadow147> mk ok
<Shadow147> mk did you pause it at anytime
<mk> no, and that won't do anything to a torrent
<moDumass> il try this compiling thing again, would i need to uninstall the old version first or will it overwrite it?
<mk> they're checksummed
<bazhang> System > Preferences > Keyboard | Layout tab trlancaster
<jinxed-> bazhang, is there anyway to improve the boot time for ubuntu?
<bazhang> jinxed-: more ram? :}
<jinxed-> lol
<bazhang> jinxed-: if you google ubuntu speed tweak you will get some nice links
<Shadow147> mk checksummed to me means jackshit I have been checkedsummed for one iso and it was corrupted
<cua0> faster processor, more ram.. you could start mucking about in the kernel and stuff
<hsteve> anyone please how do i get audio for ubuntu what folder is it in in the manager task
<hsteve> ?
<trlancaster> bazhang: I have the layout installed and activated, but I can't make e with a circumflex, which is a composite character. I can make all the other single-keystroke chars
<Benalex> My home folder is /home or /home/username?
<bazhang> !ohmy | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xenthro> all of a sudden my touchpad stopped scrolling and double-tapping doesnt allow me to drag icons or move scrollers... I am forced to use the buttons... any ideas
<trlancaster> Benalex: /home/username
<cua0> Benalex; /home/username
<Shadow147> bazhang sorry about that
<Fezzler> cuao:  Check this out. http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/wce/linux-serial.htm
<Benalex> trlancaster, cua0 thank you :)
<cua0> Benalex: in cli type pwd when at ~$
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329656 trlancaster
<Fezzler> cuao:  I have the Win CE side ready, now I need to do the Ubuntu side
<TFF> My audio is dead after upgrade to 7.10;  was informed I needed to run {  #  asoundconf   set-default-card  PARAMETER }. How do I determine the parameter?
<mk> it's a bit of a pain. I'd like to switch, but I tried it maybe a year ago and it took me ages to mount, and get my screen working at a proper resolution. Now it won't boot up properly
<bazhang> mk: more info please
<mk> I keep reading about how nice the install is - you can start using it while it installs itself and all that, so am I the only one with this sort of problem
<jinxed-> bazhang, we have an emergency.... Xmoto doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<cua0> Fezzler: it's a zero not an o. my recommendation to you is to hook the pda up via serial and skip that part of the tutorial about the infrared.
<Shadow147> mk try redownloading the iso via torrent but if it becomes corrupt again just download it via a download mirror and let it downloads
<mk> booting with ubuntu cd, says logging on as ubuntu, logs on apparently, but soon it just goes back to 'logging on as ubuntu in...'
<bazhang> !doesntwork | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Shadow147> mk the data on the iso could have been corrupted
<jinxed-> bazhang, I click on it and nothing happens
<Fezzler> cua0: Apologies.  That's what I'm trying to do.  serial.  Re: "Yes, you can use serial - just stick one of the the following example lines in your inittab"  WHere do I find "inittab"
<bazhang> mk: the culprits could be burn speed, faulty media, or corrupt iso file, alternately you could try the alternate installer cd
<mk> Shadow147, that's not exactly helpful. it takes 4 hours to download. given that I've abandoned it before, it's probably safe to assume that I don't really want to dl again
<bazhang> jinxed-: run it from the terminal and see what error it gives (tell me dont paste it here)
<mk> I'll check the integrity, 1 min
<krimezz> anyone have a minute to help me out.. I just spent all day getting my computer going and now it wont boot properly
<cua0> Fezzler: /etc/init.d/
<Shadow147> bazhang faulty media is the second possible
<jinxed-> it says segmeation fault core dumped
<Shadow147> mk what cd-r media did you use
<bazhang> mk: if it passes the md5 sum then it is possibly what Shadow147 says, or burn speed too fast--possible your system does not meet the specs (outside chance of that)
<reportingsjr> How do I set my internal ip as static?
<gazuk> can anyone help me to find windows to install it in grub?
<bazhang> gazuk: did you read those links?
<xenthro> question: does the "~" in "xorg.conf~" mean that it is a backup?
<bazhang> yes xenthro
<mk> it's a new system, I used nero (still checking integrity)
<bazhang> gazuk: until you do some reading on this dont expect a quick answer here
<Shadow147> mk nero is a good burning program
<Shadow147> mk did you use TAO or DAO
<TFF> Anyone familiar with the command   asoundconf   set-default-card ?
<xenthro> bazhang my xorg.conf file disappeared and at the same time my touchpad has gone nuts after I was messing around with dual monitor support... think i should reconfigure X?
<bazhang> mk: Ive made tons of drink coasters in burning iso files on bad media or too fast
<mk> Shadow147, unabbrev that?
<msbhvn> anyone know how to pxe install with a hardy iso?
<msbhvn> doesnt seem to have the pxelinux.0 file
<J_Laptop> download them from the ftp site
<thor> reportingsjr  here is my /etc/network/interfaces...it defines a static ip for my webserver...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49520/
<J_Laptop> thats what I always do
<bazhang> xenthro: worth a shot..
<deadlock> Anyone get bitpim working? in gnome
<cua0> xenthro: generally if your xorg.conf file is gone, you need to reconfigure.. but how did it get 'gone' ?
<Shadow147> mk   TAO (Track At Once) DAO (Disk At Once)
<J_Laptop> but, pxe-installing from the dev version can be problematic
<mk> bazhang, I have very high confidence that it burned properly, but I am checking now (as soon as I can find my md5.exe)
<J_Laptop> if they upgrade the kernel in the repo without building a new installer image
<Shadow147> mk nevermind OS ISO's are normally DAO;s
<imyousuf>  Hi, my laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<mk> Shadow147, not sure, I used the defaults
<trlancaster> bazhang: thanks, but compose doesn't work for me at all
<bazhang> mk: your confidence has nothing to do with it
<Shadow147> mk ok
<xenthro> bazhang i had to reconfigure it the last time i was mesing around with dual monitors... but x didnt disappear
<storm> hello
<presto101> as a new convert to linux im looking for a linux distro home, question to long time users how stable has gutsy been for you?
<Fezzler> cua0: in his example files, do I need to include the bracketed lines?  i.e. [/etc/ppp/cebox.chat]
<reportingsjr> thor: Hmm, I'll check that out then :)
<msbhvn> J_Laptop: so you mean just dl the iso via ftp and burn to cd and install the normal way or am i misunderstanding?
<J_Laptop> that's what I'd recommend with the dev version, yes
<msbhvn> ah, just no cdrom
<J_Laptop> either that, or install gutsy via pxe
<msbhvn> usually pxe install
<cua0> Fezzler: are you using it as a modem?
<J_Laptop> then dist-upgrade
<Shadow147> mk what brand of CD writable data did you use?
<bazhang> trlancaster: if you dont get an answer here then you can try in #ubuntu-fr or the ubuntuforums sorry I could not fix it
<thor> reportingsjr should be able to edit your file with nano or vi or such. add the static setup and then restart the interface
<msbhvn> yeah, will just try a dist-upgrade
<bazhang> presto101: very
<trlancaster> bazhang: thanks for the advice. I'll try ubuntu-fr - on this server?
<hsteve> what audio tool should i use to configure my audio on ubuntu?
<bazhang> presto101: and the support is teh best evah :}
<gazuk> i have the information of finding windows but it is in another disk
<bazhang> I believe so trlancaster
<mk> Shadow147, taiyo yuden 4.7gb
<reportingsjr> thor: Nano or vi? (Sorry, I'm really new to linux)
<Shadow147> mk a DVD?
<Fezzler> cua0: no, just connecting Win CE 2.11 HP 620 LX to Ubuntu 7.10 via Belkin F5U109 serial-to-USB cable
<Pelo> reportingsjr, nano an vi are terminal based text editor
<presto101> thanks bazhang ive read lots of good reviews but had seen a few commets talking about issues but with millions of users my guess is youll get that
<Shadow147> mk you don't need something that big for ubuntu
<thor> reportingsjr the config files in linux are for the most part stored in /etc. They are all simple ascii text files, so you can edit them with any editor. If you use gnome you can use gedit, kde use kedit
<hsteve> anyone: what audio tool should i use to configure my audio on ubuntu?
<cua0> Fezzler: i don't get why you'd need to modify anything in /etc/ppp/
<Shadow147> just a regular cd-r
<bazhang> presto101: what hardware? what ram? what wireless if any, what video card? those are the key questions :}
<cua0> Fezzler: but sure, you remove the brackets.. of course.
<mk> Shadow147, it's the only media I have
<presto101> bazhang for me or others having issues
<bazhang> hsteve: want a factoid?
<reportingsjr> thor: So just start digging around etc/network/interfaces ?
<hsteve> yes yes
<bazhang> presto101: for us all :}
<bazhang> !sound | hsteve
<hsteve> you mean google
<ubotu> hsteve: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shadow147> mk well you are going to have to get regular cd-r
<presto101> bazhang true
<thor> reportingsjr you using gnome?
<reportingsjr> thor: Umm, I think. That's default right?
<Fezzler> cua0 : not sure how to revise this instruction to work with serial instead of ir http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49521/
<TFF> How does one determine the "parameter" setting for the command   { asoundconf   set-default-card  parameter}?
<bazhang> mk: I concur with Shadow147
<jed> hi, i have 7.10 installed and i'd like to install xorg 7.3, is there a way i can update just that package (+its dependencies)?
<cua0> Fezzler: me either..
<Shadow147> mk you can buy them in 100 cd spools or $30 at a Wal-Mart
<hsteve> ubutu :thanks that'll deffinitely work
<Pelo> mk what are you attempting to do make a ubuntu install cd ? you can get the dvd if you only have dvds available
<crimsun> TFF: it tells you.
<Shadow147> mk for*
<thor> reportingsjr well...maybe we should stick to the gui. You have the network applet running on the panel?
<bazhang> hsteve: he is a bot :}
 * Pelo wonders he's buting in 
<Aztec007> cua0: hey cua0, I finally found the xorg.conf file, now what are the default settings for the monitor?
<TFF> crimsun:   where?
<crimsun> TFF: when you type `asoundconf set-default-card`
<Shadow147> Pelo DVD iso's are much bigger
<reportingsjr> thor: Umm, no. Network applet is under system>admin right?
<mk> why would I need a regular cdr
<reportingsjr> thor: Or network tools?
<crimsun> TFF: (in gutsy, at least.)
<Pelo> Shadow147, I know, mk I do beleive you can burn the cd iso to a dvd and it will still work , even if it seems like a waste of space
<bazhang> mk: a 4.7 GB dvd? that seems awfully large
<TFF>  crimsun: Thanks I'll give it a go.
<Shadow147> mk Compact Disc Recordable
<presto101> by support bazhang are you referring to the forums and irc or something else
<thor> reportingsjr see if this helps....http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<mk> I don't care in the least that it's a waste of space. it's only 75 cents if I remember correctly. I buy these in bulk
<Helios> umm, will i get flamed if i ask a small question?\
<bazhang> I thought they were 4.5...
<Shadow147> Pelo DVD-R's are very Expensive
<bazhang> presto101: all of it :}
<Pelo> Helios, no you won'T
<Pelo> Shadow147, 50 for 15$
<bazhang> Helios: probably yes, but ask anyway :}
<Benalex> Helios: Absolutely not!!
<thor> reportingsjr nano will be easier to use than vi for you
<Boohbah> vi > *
<presto101> bazhang the irc does seem really active
<mk> I am baffled that "burn it on to a cd instead of a dvd" is a legitimate diagnostic step
<jed> hi, i have 7.10 installed and i'd like to install xorg 7.3 (i have 7.2-5), is there a way i can update just that package (+its dependencies)?
<Shadow147> Pelo and I can get 100 Memorex CD-r for 20 at Wal-Mart
<Helios> >>pelo i have been searching for a service back for a broadcom wireless modem and have had no luck
<bazhang> mk: taiyo yuden? sounds suspect
<TFF> crimsun: gave it a go. reply was { You have omitted a necessary parameter.  Please see the output from `asoundconf list`}
<Pelo> Helios, service pack ?
<reportingsjr> thor: How do I know what to put as gateway and subnet and such?
<Shadow147> mk I would get either a pack of Fujifile Teon Memorex or Sony CD-R's
<thor> reportingsjr those are going to be specific to your network. Are you using a wifi router?
<Shadow147> mk fujifilm*
<Aztec007> hey guys, I just got access to my xorg.conf file and I trying to set the monitor settings to the default, (i was messing with the resolution and messed it up) where do I enter the default settings in the xorg.conf file?
<Helios> >>service pack *synaptic package manager*
<reportingsjr> thor: Yep, netgear :)
<gazuk> i got 4 hard drives i do not know where is windows to install it in grub..
<thor> reportingsjr and what is your ip address now?
<Phusion> Aztec007: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mk> bazhang, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiyo_Yuden
<Pelo> Aztec007, device monitor
<bazhang> http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/category/taiyo-yuden mk
<Phusion> !fixres Aztec007
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres aztec007 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phusion> :/
<Phusion> !fixres | Aztec007
<ubotu> Aztec007: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thor> reportingsjr type 'ifconfig' in a terminal to find out
<cua0> Aztec007: depends what the monitor is. lol. there might also be a few backups of the xorg.conf file in that directory, you could always mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak and cp one of the backups to xorg.conf
<Benalex> jed: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename to intsall dependencies of a package, then install the latest version of xorg at your own risk
<Pelo> Helios, we call those packages , not pack or service packs,  and I beleive that you need to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper for the broadcom modems,  check in the forum , just do a search for your modem model  www.ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> mk: loads of fake taiyo yuden out there so beware
<Fezzler> cua0: Last one.  So on his example files I DO need the first line but WITHOUT brackets  Look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49522/   B?
<Greevous> Merry Christmas!
<Aztec007> Phusion: is !fixres a command?
<reportingsjr> thor: Ok, thanks :)
<bazhang> gazuk: did you read that link?
<thor> reportingsjr it will be the inet address when you type ifconfig
<gazuk> yes
<Phusion> Aztec007: nope
<Shadow147> mk so it would be best to stay away from off name brands
<xenthro> how do I make a backup of a file in the console so that it has a "~" extension?
<Phusion> Aztec007: the details I just gave you are commands
<mk> bazhang, these are legitimate, I've burned many of them, etc. my media is not the issue. I'll check the burn in a second, as soon as I can find an md5 utility. meanwhile, perhaps there's some other thing thit this could be?
<osxdude> Night all, i need to get sleep
<cua0> Fezzler: i cant open your links, sorry. i have no idea.. maybe paraphrase?
<gazuk> but it does not help me since it is in another drive and i do not know where is windows located..
<Pelo> xenthro, sudo cp source source~
<Benalex> sweet dreams osxdude , Merry XmaS :)
<xenthro> pelo thanks
<michaelkthx> what's the command to remotely restart gdm
<reportingsjr> thor: What if the iface eth0 inet dhcp isn't in the file?
<Shadow147> mk I used a HP invent CD-R for my ubuntu CD and it work perfectly
<Aztec007> cua0: ok, I'll perform a "find" command for the xorg.conf.bak file
<Helios> PELO thank you , i will try what you have suggested and sorry , just recently got fed up with windows :P
<thor> reportingsjr one thing at a time....did you type ifconfig into a terminal?
<jed> Benalex: how to i explicitly specify xorg 7.3?
<mk> Shadow147, please stop commenting on the burn until I do the checksum
<bazhang> gazuk: if you read the link as you claim, then you would have a more informed question to ask
<jed> Benalex: and do i have any options to downgrade back to 7.2-5?
<Aztec007> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR BEARING WITH ME :)
<Pelo> Helios, try reading the wifi documentation as well
<reportingsjr> thor: Yeah
<osxdude> You too, Benalex :)
<Pelo> !wifi > Helios check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<crimsun> TFF: so use the command it told you :)
<thor> reportingsjr there should be at least two interfaces...'lo' and one other...what other interface(s) do you see?
<Pelo> Aztec007, it's our cross to bare
<imyousuf> My laptop has a USB WebCam built it which uses V4L2 driver. Ekiga can detect and use the webcam, but Adobe Flash (YoutTube Quick Capture) can not detect the webcam. Similarly if I do gqcam -v /dev/video0 it also can not capture from the webcam, can someone give me any hint. Also the Ubuntu's MM System Selector can also detect it. I would really like to use it in conjunction with YouTube or Java Media Framework (JMF); please help
<Benalex> jed : about downgrading.. I don't know... let me look for the package name
<Fezzler> cua0: If some suggests creating a file and the first line is for example        [/etc/ppp/cebox.chat]  <-- Is that a comment or is it needed in file?
<Aztec007> ...
<Dr_willis> Fezzler,  a comment normally starts with a #
<reportingsjr> thor: Err, where would that be? I see auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<gazuk> i am a beginner at linux i used to use windows and the names in a drive are not the same..
<jed> Benalex: xserver-xorg   1:7.2-5ubuntu1 the X.Org X server <-- what I have now
<Pelo> imyousuf, ou might want to look that up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<krimezz> does anyone know about mount points?
<reportingsjr> thor: That's all that was in the file though
<Pelo> krimezz, we all do , do you have a specific question ?
<Benalex> jed then its name is "xorg"
<imyousuf> pelo: doing so
<Dr_willis> krimezz,  perhaps give a littl more details about what you want to know.
<cua0> Fezzler: er, /etc/ppp/cebox.chat might be a real file. try this, open a terminal, type updatedb, once thats done type locate cebox.chat
<Shadow147> krimezz yes more details
<Fezzler> Dr_willis:  Merry Christmas.  Here is what I'm trying to do via serial http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/wce/linux-serial.htm
<jed> Benalex: how do i specify which version to install?
<thor> reportingsjr in the terminal when you type 'ifconfig' the answer should be at least two blocks of information. On the left edge each block will have a name like 'lo' or 'eth0' or 'wlan0'.
<jed> benalex: i dont want to pull in all of alpha, just xorg
<fsddfs> hey
<fsddfs> i have a problem
<Fezzler> cua0: cebox is the file he is asking me to create
<TFF>  crimsun:  I did and had to run with " list " option. Feedback was UM1. Then I ran asoundconf   set-default-card UM1. Seems to have taken. Now I am not sure what the next step is.
<Shadow147> fsddfs how can I help
<cua0> Fezzler: cool, so what's the problem?
<crimsun> TFF: log out and back in.
<reportingsjr> thor: Ooooooh. ath0, eth0, lo, and wifi0-00
<fsddfs> when i download file there is noot enough room on the disk to save
<fsddfs> what does that mean
<Benalex> jed... you won't specify any versions... you have xorg already installed.. which is the version tha ubuntu supports at the moment... but you prefer to install the latest version.. then you have to compile it
<fsddfs> i have lots of free space
<TFF>  crimsun:  Thanks
<Pelo> fsddfs, what are you downloading it with ?
<cua0> fsddfs: your partition is too small and there is no more room wherever you are trying to save?
<Shadow147> fsddfs means your disk that you are saving to is full
<fsddfs> a music
<thor> reportingsjr looks like you have two wifi cards (ath0 and wifi0-00) and an ethernet card. The ath0 and wifi0 might be the same...atheros drivers can be weird.
<fsddfs> with firefox
<jed> benalex: so there is no way to pull in the alpha ubuntu build?
<reportingsjr> thor: Odd, I only have a wifi card.
<fsddfs> my partition 20 gb and 5.2 gb is in use
<Fezzler> cua0: No problem.  Is the first line in brackets necessary?  Earlier you suggested yes, but remove the brackets.
<Shadow147> fsssfs thats odd?
<Pelo> fsddfs, space on your drive might be enouth but space on the partition where /tmp is located migth not be
<reportingsjr> thor: No ethernet card thogh
<Benalex> jed... honestly I don know
<Dr_willis> what if the disk was mounted read only>
<cua0> Fezzler: what first line?
<thor> reportingsjr ....ok we will sort it out. For each of the interfaces you should see an inet addr:
<fsddfs> Pelo,
<fsddfs> what can i do ?
<jed> benalex: thanks anyway :D
<fsddfs> i am beginner on ubuntu
<gazuk> probably the best thing to solve the problem with loading windows is deleting ubuntu and reinstalling it..
<cua0> Fezzler: the brackets just show where the file is, i'm not sure why he put them in brackets. but you were right that if you remove the brackets you will have directories and files
<Fezzler> cua0:  [/etc/ppp/cebox.chat]
<Benalex> jed.. let me tell you something... try to be happy with ubuntu bundled software, because I tried it before.. (installing unsupported versions) and it drove me NuTs
<Shadow147> well the /tmp file needs to be dumped
<reportingsjr> thor: Nope, only on lo and ath0
<cua0> Fezzler: do you have a terminal open?
<Pelo> fsddfs, check where the file is being saved to , make sure of the size of the file and of the space available, if you don,t have enough freespace on that partiton try saving it to another partiton
<sam_> hey can someone help me set up a windows partition so i can have both linux and windows on my laptop?
<Pelo> krimezz, are you still with us ?
<thor> reportingsjr see how easy...we will concentrate on ath0 from now on....
<Fezzler> cua0: yes
<fsddfs> Pelo,
<fsddfs> my home parition is 20 gb
<fsddfs> and 5.2 gb şs şn use
<reportingsjr> thor: Haha, that's good!
<thor> reportingsjr you will want the inet addr for ath0, and the mask
<fsddfs> i download it to my home
<Dr_willis> sam_,  i normally use a live cd. and the gparted tool to resize the existing windows install.. shrinking it. leving a section of the hard drive at the end 'unallocated' and letting the installer install to the unallocated space.
<Benalex> sam_: so what partitions are currently on you harddisk?
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: Until you have some experience, stay with the repos.. or install a second copy of ubuntu on a different partition and play with that.. or have a second home partition to make reinstalls easier
<Pelo> sam_, it is betterif you install windows first and then intall ubuntu , the ubuntu instaler will let you resize thewindows part to make room for ubuntu and it will create a boot menu so you can pick which os you wan t
<reportingsjr> thor: Mkay
<Shadow147> fsddfs try downloading it to your desktop
<sam_> ahh i dont know who to answer
<thor> reportingsjr what is the addr?
<Sir_Sid> how do you get a python script to run at boot?
<krimezz> I set up a fakeraid on my system, I decided no install linux on my non raided HD but my boot loader is on a raided hd so I need to have them reconized.. in the prepare partitions it shows both my partions of my raid drives both with a mount points of /media/mapper_nvidia_fbcbbebe, So my question would be how do I let the installer know what partition of my raid drive holds my bootloader and how to set up the mount points properly/
<HardDisk> sam_, you still on that from yesterday?
<sam_> huh?
<Pelo> fsddfs, try and empty ~./Trash and /root/.Trash
<jed> Benalex: i'm stuck on 800x600, im definitely not happy with that. im pretty sure that it has something to do with xserver/xorg because the xorg.conf from a knoppix cd works on knoppix but not ubuntu :(
<sam_> harddisk: no i think yesterdays problem was solved
<HardDisk> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > jed
<HardDisk> morning ladies.
<reportingsjr> thor: inet addr: 192.168.0.104, mask: 255.255.255.0
<HardDisk> and merry ex mas
<sam_> pelo: ill ask you since you have the easiest name..
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: I've seen that about 5 times now
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > krimezz
<sam_> pelo: currently i only have ubuntu
<Pelo> krimezz, mount points can be anything you want, anywhere you want and they have nothing to do wit the boot process
<Shadow147> mk are u still with us?
<bazhang> haha
<mk> yes :)
<HardDisk> sam_, you wanna dual boot now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: And have you actually DONE any of it.
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20651
<Shadow147> mk ok
<thor> reportingsjr ok. We need some more information. In the terminal type 'route -n' and look for a line that starts with 0.0.0.0. You need the gateway address from that line
<sam_> harddisk: well originally i had vista
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: YES
<sam_> harddisk: but i erased it by accident installing ubuntu
<thor> reportingsjr I bet it is 192.168.0.1
<sam_> harddisk: dont want to make that mistake twice, right now im trying to install xp
<Pelo> krimezz, grub identifies the partiton with hdA,B where a is the hdd and B is the partiton,  the numbering starts at 0,   , not sure how this is handled in raid,  you might want to read up on that
<sam_> harddisk: but keep ubuntu
<HardDisk> sam_, if you do want to dual boot, it's better to install xp first, then ubuntu afterwards. BUT it is possible to do the opposite, it will require more work from you.
<Cwo_jomblo> sff
<Pelo> !raid > krimezz check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<mk> ok, b5d9aaa... is the md5. I can't seem to find the checksums on the ubuntu site
<Jack_Sparrow> jed: If you HAD, you would know generic vesa mode is 1024x768 and you would not be stuck at 800x600
<reportingsjr> thor: Is your real name Nostradamus? Hehe, yeah, that's it.
 * Pelo wonders why Jack_Sparrow isn'T in bed 
<turdy> Ubuntu seems really slow with my ATI IGP 340M graphics card (Laptop), is there a way to speed it up
<sam_> harddisk: although its more work if you can guide me id much rather install xp after now that linux is already on
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Watching the "OTHER" tow kids...
<Pelo> turdy, have you installed the correct driver ?
<gazuk> install the retricted drivers
<thor> reportingsjr nah...just been there...done that. Now...in the terminal type 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<sam_> harddisk: and i already did so much work to get linux to work right..
<HardDisk> sam_, alright, gimme a sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> two
<thor> reportingsjr  we need the addresses for the nameservers
<Sir_Sid> how do you get a python script to run at boot?
<bazhang> sam_:  the search terms xp ubuntu dual boot lead to a great link for that
<mk> what/where are the iso checksums?
<open_lad> i have installed ubuntu in my machine and have hell lot of applications installed. now is it possible for me to make a cd of it so i can distribute among my friends.?|
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  that sounds a little sinister if you ask me
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  depending on what its doing.. rc.local is a good place to start it.
<reportingsjr> thor: I already have those
<TFF> crimson: relogged.  audio is still down. everything worked prior to 7.10 upgrade. message at vol control reads {The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.} Any ideas?
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: I *CAN* load up 1024x768 except I'm missing about 1" of screen space. Let me look into this "generic vesa mode" and see if that IS the problem.
<Shadow147> mk I ignore checksums I don't bother with them
<reportingsjr> thor: 74.128.18.101 and 74.128.18.100
<sam_> harddisk: ok ill check that out first
<bazhang> mk: you did not get them--from the same place you downloaded the iso?
<moDumass> so if a hackers IP address is provided by the web host what can be done?
<sam_> harddisk: and ask you questions if i run into any
<Fezzler> cua0: were you headed to a suggestion?
<HardDisk> sam_, sure
<reportingsjr> thor: Wait a minute, in that it says 192.168.0.1
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Mom is doing fine with the new one.. we are watching "Wound Up" other two
<gazuk> good night to everyone bye
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<mk> bazhang, I used a torrent, so really it should have checked it. I'm just doing this to ensure that the write isn't the issue
<silent_> it's christmas guys
<silent_> merry christmas
<thor> reportingsjr ok. Then you should have what you need...gateway is 192.168.0.1, netmask is 255.255.255.0 and you need an ip address that starts with 192.168.0    I would suggest something like 192.168.0.11 ... numbers like .2 or .10 are often used by things like print servers
<mk> (and by 'should have' I mean 'did')
 * Dr_willis is a grinch
<Pelo> silent_, keep the religious stuff out of this channel please
<Pelo> ;)
<silent_> HAPPY HOLIDAYS
<bazhang> mk: you confuse the torrent hash and the md5 not the same thing
<silent_> I'm sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Happy Holidays..
<HardDisk> sam_, look what you need to do, is create an empty partition for xp using gparted.  then boot with the xp cd, install xp on that empty partition, then you will need to reinstall (fix) grub and add the windows parition into the grub menu.
<krimezz> pelo: thats what I went through it didn't mention anything about the bootloader, I decided to ditch the raid and install it on a non raid HD but once it finished installing and reboot my computer wouldn't start it showed no bootloader, I would rather bypass this fakeraid completly
<jrattner1> Question: How do I keep the ubuntu splash screen after installing kubuntu base
<abc> Happy holydays :)
<thor> reportingsjr yeah...sometimes the wifi router forwards the dns
<Highlife> Hey guys is it possible to get kino to export .ogg's as as mp4s?
<silent_> Christmas has long since been a religious event in the eyes of >90% of children around the world
<mk> bazhang, I'm not. torrents use hash to ensure integrity, I'm about to md5 it, as soon as I can find those checksums, which I can't yet...
<abc> silent_: wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash > jra
<open_lad>  i have installed ubuntu in my machine and have hell lot of applications installed. now is it possible for me to make a cd of it so i can distribute among my friends.?
<bazhang> mk: hmm
<mk> silent_, abc, on topic please
<silent_> abc: you're totally right, christ is the one with a sleigh that hands out presents
<Shadow147> mk bad media Burn Speed to fast, or Corrupted ISO are the main culprits
<abc> silent_: Many many people do not celebrate christmas
<Jack_Sparrow> open_lad: No..
<bazhang> silent_: off topic
<thor> reportingsjr remember to keep a copy of the original files in case something doesn't work
<Pelo> krimezz, I would try and set the non-raid hdd as the boot hdd (in the bios)  during the install process,  that would probabaly take care of it
<mk> Shadow147, what are the md5s for the isos?
<Jack_Sparrow> open_lad: You can give them an origianl cd and clone your addons
<HardDisk> Highlife, http://www.hartmut-seichter.de/view.php/page/note_kinowithmp4
<abc> silent_: in fact we have a different calendar :)
<silent_> abc, therefore it is not a religious event for them either, my point stands
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > open_lad
<open_lad> jack, but its timeconsuming
<bazhang> abc: please stop
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: I looked through your FAQ yet again and there isn't anything relevant there that I haven't tried yet. Can you look into my problem instead of spamming FAQ links at me?
<Pelo> krimezz, I'm not the best person to advise you on this,  I barely understand what raid is
<reportingsjr> thor: what about network and broadcast?
<krimezz> pelo that what they are
<Dr_willis> open_lad,  ive seen some  guides that talk about it.. but  You might be better off just makingup a script that installs the stuff you have on your box. and edit out the various things they may not need. (video drivers and so forth)
<Sir_Sid> how do you get a python script to run at boot?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, technically you can..
<reportingsjr> thor: Oh wait! ifconfig has bcast, but network?
<Jack_Sparrow> open_lad: !attitude > jed
<Pelo> krimezz, I'm a bit confused
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  launch it from /etc/rc.local
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > jed
<TFF>  crimson: relogged.  audio is still down. everything worked prior to 7.10 upgrade. message at vol control reads {The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.} Any ideas?
<abc> silent_: sorry I missread your post >_<
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, with a combination of aptoncd, sbackup
<krimezz> pelo, that okie.. me too thanks for the help
<thor> reportingsjr broadcast is in the ifconfig information....not sure what 'network' is...where do you see it?
<Pelo> krimezz, grub is is two parts,  stage one is on the boot sector of the boot hdd,  stage 2 is where ever ubuntu is isntalled,
<open_lad> internet is not available everywhere and how shall i get the packages and dependencies from my machine??
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: I agree..
<cua0> Fezzler: sorry, i was afk
<HardDisk> open_lad, you can. with aptoncd
<thor> reportingsjr broadcast should be 192.168.0.255 I think
<Sir_Sid> Dr_willis, where can I learn the syntax for editing this?
<Elros> helo ubuntu world
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you for proving my point :D
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: But he cant just remake a livecd with his install
<reportingsjr> thor: Any clue about network?
<thor> reportingsjr where do you see network?
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  its just shell commands..
<Shadow147> mk I have no Idea
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, I disagree as well, he can but it will require him to do a lot of work, by customizing the livecd and including the apts in them.
<Elros> hi guys
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  same as you would type at the command line.
<open_lad> harddisk please explain
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, ie in the cases of ubuntu ultimate edition.
<Pelo> krimezz, if you think stage1 got installed on the wrong hdd,  you cna try and get the super grub cd and use that to install stage 1 where you need it to be and then piont it to where stage two is ,  you might hve to play in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to make sure taht the root add are pointing to the proper partitons
<Sir_Sid> Dr_willis, so if I just enter the path to a python script, it will run the script at boot?
<Elros> do you know where I can find an open software like Desktop multiplier
<Pelo> krimezz, does that make any sense toyou ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: There is reconstructor and much more in addition...  but it isnt a simple soultion.
<krimezz> pelo: without raid, does the boot section of grub get set automaticaly or do you define the partition /boot?
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  yes... it will get ran as root user, at boot time. befor X starts up.
<Pelo> Elros, you mean to have more workspaces available in ubuntu ?
<jed> I'm having problems with X displaying 1024x768 correctly, can someone help trouble shoot it?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, no it isn't a simple solution, but you told him no it can't be done, when it fact it can be done.
<Sir_Sid> Dr_willis, thank you
<Shadow147> jed I can help
<Pelo> krimezz, the partiton should get flagged as boot but i'm not sure that is related
<HardDisk> but putting that aside.
<Elros> Pelo: no, i want 1 PC to become 10 separate desktops
<HardDisk> open_lad, gimme a sec. brb
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: I would be happy to discuss this in private.. I did say no, to his initial question but told him ways to get around it
<thor> reportingsjr using the copy of interfaces I sent you earlier in pastebin....address is 192.168.0.11, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1 You will need to put in your wireless essid and wireless key if you are using one
<Elros> its for my internet shop project
<open_lad> what is aptoncd????
<Pelo> Elros, look on the botom right of the desktop ( on ubuntu ) , see the two little sqares, right click on it
<jed> Shadow147: cool, can you read through: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20651 - it explains everything in a much more organized manner
<thor> reportingsjr and remember in your interfaces file this information will be for ath0, not eth0 ....my wifi is eth0
<Pelo> !aptoncd | open_lad
<ubotu> open_lad: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<pvl1> is it possible to have a scrolling desktop?
<Dr_willis> 10 virtual desktops is nto the same as 10 seperate X sessions.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: Spending 50 or so hours helping in here every week  month after month, you get a feel for what people want to do...
<Shadow147> jed go to screens and resolutions in administration and set the screen to your monitor
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, I know buddy, just making things interesting :)
<Shadow147> and then your screen resolution
<Elros> Pelo: can I use 10 different monitors for it? and also 10 separate keyboard an mouse
<Shadow147> jed and then your screen resolution
<Pelo> Dr_willis, sorry guess I didn'T understand the quesiton
<jed> Shadow147: when I do that, I wind up missing about 1" of screen space and everything is fuzzy
<Fezzler> cua0: I'm here
<open_lad> ubotu, so i can use it to install those packages to other machine as well??
<Pelo> Elros, no I thought you meant something else
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  heck.. perhaps I missunderstood. :) its almost bed time here.
<thor> pvl1 yes, if you define the virtual desktop to be larger than the monitor screen. If your monitor is 1024x768 and you set up the desktop to be 2048x1536 for instance
<Elros> Pelo: thanks
<jed> Shadow147: I can set it to 1024 no problem, it just looks horrible and is completely unusable
<Pelo> Dr_willis, read his last comment, I 'm not even sure this can be done
<Elros> how do i change the resolution of ubuntu during boot
<pvl1> thor, unfortunently i dont know what a virtual desktop is, or how to do that
<mk> ok, the md5 checks out, and the burn seems good. so media isn't the issue. (I used ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386), so...
<mk> booting with ubuntu cd, says logging on as ubuntu, logs on apparently, but soon it just goes back to 'logging on as ubuntu in...'
<Fezzler> cua0: not sure what this means: For a Serial Connection       Yes, you can use serial - just stick one of the the following example       lines in your inittab, change /dev/irnine to /dev/ttySx and plug your docking station in.
<Pelo> Elros, you might want to try asking your first question in ##linux
<Khisanth> thor: that is a very annoying setup!
<Elros> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jed the title says you cant get 1024 working, yet you admit you can, you just dont like it...
<Pelo> mk,  what is your video card on that comp ?
<Thingus> So, I have  CLI install that spouts nonsense about my NIC to the terminal on occasion...
<mk> Pelo, onboard
<Shadow147> jed hmm I had no problems and I am in 1240 x 1024
<jed> Jack_Sparrow: are you going to help me or just waste my time?
<Thingus> I can't remember the exact fix, but it invovled adding a boot option to grub.
<Fezzler> cua0: there are many init.d files?  which one does "/dev/ttySx" go in?
<Pelo> krimezz, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Pelo> mk, model please
<jetscreamer> Thingus: printk
<Pelo> mk,  at least maker
<thor> Khisanth he asked if it was possible to set up a scrolling desktop...and that would do it. I in no way recommend it <smile>
<mk> Pelo, 1 min I'll get my specs...
<Fezzler> cua0: In my case it would be /dev/ttyUSB0
<kriel> ok. i've got bit of problem... somehow i mnged to unregister my 'A' key, becuse i ccidentlly set it to shortcut in dvnced desktop effects settings... ny ides on how to fix this? becuse my typing is relly suffering from this...
<jed> Shadow147: np, thanks anyway
<fx_> Can someone tell me how I can create beeping in console?
<fx_> Like I am making a bash script
<fx_> but I want it to alarm at the end
<cua0> Fezzler: ttySx isn't an actual device, ttyS0/1/2/3/4 etc. are
<krimezz> pelo, I can get into menu.lst is there anyway I can make this file be not used and use the windows bootloader instead?
<cua0> Fezzler : n/m you figured it out haha
<thor> fx_ get a beep in a wav or au file and use the 'play' command
<Thingus> jetscreamer: Not the right one... it was "irqdump" or something similar... But I don't want to add the wrong boot option and hose something.
<Shadow147> jed your welcome
<Dr_willis> fx_,  there was an advanced beep command at one time I saw in the repos
<Dr_willis> !find beep
<ubotu> Found: beep, beep-media-player, beep-media-player-dev, beepcore-c-dev, beepcore-c0 (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> beep - advanced pc-speaker beeper
<Khisanth> thor: and that seems to be called a virtual screen :)
<fx_> thor I am connecting a remote box
<Shadow147> !find worldforge
<ubotu> Found: cyphesis-cpp, sear
<Pelo> krimezz,  you would need to reinstall the windows bootloader,  menu.lst is specific to grub, I donT'htink you can make grub use the menu of another bootloader or viceversa, specialy not with MS stuff
<fx_> i want it to beep like when I press TAB tewice
<fx_> for completion
<Jack_Sparrow> fx_: The #Bash room has lots of helpful peple with programming tips.. not necessarilly tonight but most times
<Shadow147> !find world
<ubotu> Found: kworldclock, cyphesis-cpp, gworldclock, sear, tworld (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> fx_,  check out beep - it can proberly do what you want.
<Fezzler> cua0: but where does /dev/ttyUSB0 go?
<Pelo> krimezz, the link I gave you , the supergrub cd lets you restore the windows mbr easily enough
<fx_> Jack_Sparrow:  Cool thank you :)  I will ask
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fx_> Dr_willis:  Thanks man, will look :)
<thor> Khisanth virtual screen....virtual desktop....they are virtually the same <hee!>
<mk> my motherboard is msi rs482m4-ild
<mk> Pelo ^
<Elros> ubuntu is so cool
<cua0> Fezzler: i don't have a clue, i haven't read the article you're reading.
<Pelo> mk,  we need to know the chipset of the video
<Shadow147> mk ?????
<atarinox> can somebody tell me....i just installed gutsy and installed the flash-nonfree plugin from synaptic....is there something else I need to do to watch flash vids in firefox?
<sam_> dr_willis: hey im still working on trying to install xp when i only have linux now
<Khisanth> virtual desktop are the stuff you change through a desktop pager :)
<Pelo> mk,  does it say nvidia or ati anywhere on there ?
<cua0> Fezzler: it doesn't say something about creating an initd script?
<sam_> dr_willis: i can only find installing ubuntu after haveing xp guides online
<krimezz> pelo, with supergrub, would the windows boot loader still detect linux?
<Fezzler> cua0: I'll look
<mk> http://www.cancomputer.com/index.php?sku=3459
<Allenwr> Hey people
<Shadow147> mk is it a Intel or Intel-Mac board?
<HardDisk> open_lad, there is another alternative, but this will require an internet connection, if you want to do a clone of what you have that's different, but if you just want to have identical applications there is a simple method
<pvl1> thor: how do i make a virtual desktop?
<mk> Shadow147, check the specs there
<HardDisk> atarinox, to have other essential items installed other than flash, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pelo> krimezz, no , supergrub only lets you restore the windows mbr ( in this instance) , you would need to add ubuntu to the windows bootloader menu, you would need to ask in ##windows on how to do that
<Pelo> mk hold on , checking
<nickrud> !brokenflash | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Khisanth> pvl1: you want a virtual screen! man xorg.conf you can provide a Virtual option in your display section
<open_lad> harddisk plz
<Fezzler> cua0: nope
<thor> pvl1 virtual screen I guess is the proper term. I have not done one in years...wouldn't know where to begin in ubuntu. And to be honest...like Khisanth says they are a real pain....not nearly as neat as they sound
<open_lad> harddisk what is it?
<Khisanth> pvl1: back up the file before changing it!
<Shadow147> mk you have to get the 64 bit version
<cua0> Fezzler: then i don't really know what to tell you
<krimezz> pelo: thanks for the help.. ill try that route
<Allenwr> quick question, I am installing ubuntu again and was wondering on any recommendations for partitions I should use
<Allenwr> other then root and swap
<rishabh> @ open_lad : You want to know what a harddisk is?
<mk> Shadow147, you sure?
<Fezzler> cua0: Thanks for trying.  I didn't realize you couldn't see the link or didn't have a clue
<imyousuf> pelo the forums wer
<HardDisk> open_lad, but like I said you will need an internet connection. IF you do have one, what you would do is on your pc type sudo dpkg --get-selections > /backup/installed-software.log  this will create a list of all your applications.
<nickrud> Allenwr, around 12-15gb root, 2xram to 2gb max, the rest /home
<Shadow147> mk AMD K8 Athlon 64 processor
<pvl1> Khisanth, thor, ill look into it
<Allenwr> mmk
<imyousuf> pelo the forums were not that helpful :(
<Allenwr> thank you
<mk> my proc is amd athlon(tm) 64
<Pelo> mk,  ok it looks to me like your mobo uses a ati video chipset,  you can,t install from the live cd in this case because of propriatary video drivers issues,  you'll need to use the alternate install cd and then install the proper video drivers
<cua0> Fezzler: yea i can't click links and stuff, mostly running in cli
<Fezzler> Anyone care to check this out and attempt a few questions?  http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/wce/linux-serial.htm
<HardDisk> open_lad, then take that list to the other computer, and type dpkg --set-selections < /backup/installed-software.log  this will import the list
<mk> Pelo, well crap
<Pelo> imyousuf, they aren'T always,  but they are a good place to go when in need anyway
<Shadow147> pelo I have a Nvidia Card and I used the live cd
<Pelo> mk,  you can also dl the dvd , you cna install in command line from that
<open_lad> thanks hardDisk
<HardDisk> open_lad, then type dselect afterwards
<Pelo> Shadow147, some nvidia cards are supported but not all
<Fezzler> Pelo:  How about it?
<imyousuf> pelo, you are right about that because I installed the v4l2 driver from there :)
<nickrud> imyousuf, the best place I've seen for smart answers (other than here :) is the ubuntu-users mail list
<HardDisk> if its not installed then sudo apt-get install dselect
<mk> Pelo, I'm not sure what you mean (that is, how I should install)
<open_lad> ok
<Pelo> Fezzler, if you can't be bothered to ask your queston in here, I can'T be bothered to go and open a link
<kriel> i AccidentAlly set my 'A' key to A shortcut in AdvAnced desktop effects settings. now, if i use A cApitAl A, it still works, thus the messed up typing. However, I'd like to use my lowercAse A sometime, so I wAs wondering if Anyone knew of A wAy to unregister A shortcut? I've AlreAdy chAnged the shortcut in the menu, but for some reAson it hAsn't let me hAve my A key bAck...
<imyousuf> nickrud will try there as well but as u pointed out tried here first :)
<Shadow147> Pelo he can try to get the 64 bit verion
<Shadow147> pelo AMD K8 Athlon 64 processor
<krimezz> pelo do you have that supergrub cd link.. I didn't get it
<HardDisk> google?
<Fezzler> I need to create a link to a USB device after it is plugged in and recognized as ttyUSB0.  How do I do that in an init.d file and where does it go?
<Pelo> mk,  go back to the www.ubuntu.com site, in the dl section,  select the cd as you did before and just below the download button,  check the alternate install cd box , that will get you a cd with a text based installer, you can then instal ubuntu without issues and after that you get the restricted driver for your video card
<nickrud> kriel,  what shortcut did you give it?
<Pelo> Shadow147, amd64 version is even worse with restricted drivers
<mk> Shadow147, why do you say K8?
<kriel> nickrud: just A. thus, the problem. it is still recognizing A As A shortcut for some reAson.
<Pelo> krimezz, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Fezzler> Pelo:  sorry. learning
<Allenwr> whats the off topic channel for ubuntu?
<mk> Pelo, how would I get the driver?
<portablejim> what it is called when Ubuntu does not write directly to the flash drive until it is unmounted?
<nickrud> kriel, I mean what was the thing you set 'a' to ?
<Shadow147> mk you can try the alternative cd iso but if it gives you problems then download the 64-bit version
<HardDisk> !ot > Allenwr
<Jack_Sparrow> mk: after install, user the restricted drivers tool
<Pelo> Fezzler, don't apologise for learning but as you can see I'm a bit busy i donT' have the leasure to go an read ramdom links
<Benalex> portablejim: async accesses
<reportingsjr> thor: Sorry about that! Any clue what I should put for network?
<Allenwr> thanks HardDisk
<kriel> nickrud: oh. Uhm... ring switcher, next window (All workspAces)
<Pelo> mk,  that will be easy enought,  they are provided throught a special manager after install, and in the last case , you can get instructions here on installing the binairy drivers for your card
<mk> whose fault is this proprietary drivers bit?
<thor> Fezzler the device will be mounted to a unique mount point in /media. Find that mount point and use it in your script
<bazhang> mk: how did the md5 sum go?
<portablejim> Benalex: thanks
<Pelo> mk, ATI and Nvidia, but they are trying to comply
<Jack_Sparrow> mk: Manufacturers that wont release the source code
<Fezzler> Pelo: I hear ya.  My sincere apology for breaching good manners
<mk> bazhang, spot on
<bazhang> mk: nice!
<thor> reportingsjr I'm still trying to figure out where you see 'network'. It isn't part of the interfaces file
<mk> Pelo, ah that's good :)
<Shadow147> pelo thats why I will not go to a 64-bit processor mk you would have been better off with intel board they are mostly 32 bit other wise specify
<HardDisk> didn't like the offtopic chan?
<Allenwr> I am in both
<mk> ok, will download the alternate text installer, burn, and turn on the drivers
<HardDisk> mostly 32bit? uh huh
<Fezzler> thor:  The author of this script suggests it can be adapted from ird to serial.  not sure how or what edits http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49523/
<Allenwr> I know some linux stuff and figured I could help people as well
<Allenwr> I just wanted suggestions
<mk> thanks for the help all
<HardDisk> so I suppose core2duo's and quads are figments of my imagination.
<Shadow147> mk p
<Shadow147> mk np*
<Pelo> Shadow147, 64 bit processors are perfectly fine, but linux is stil a bit lacking in the 64 bit driver department
<Pelo> mk best of luck
<HardDisk> not if you count redhat.
 * Dr_willis finds all the os's lacking in that area
<HardDisk> which thrives on 64bit.
<Pelo> mk, do not get the 64 bit , get the 386 one
<nickrud> kriel, run gconf-editor, navigate the tree on the left to /apps/compiz/plugins/switcher/allscreens/options , you should find it in the panel on the right. When you do, right click it and select unset key
<Allenwr> I have redhat fedora core 2 ^_^
<HardDisk> you really can't say "linux is still a bit lacking in 64bit" rather than the distro itself.
<Pelo> HardDisk, but redhat/novel is evil now
<mk> Pelo, standard pers comp 7.10 is my choice
<HardDisk> redhat evil? what universe are you living in :)
<bazhang> redhat evil? nah
<Shadow147> pelo thats the main reason I won's I won't get 64-bit processors there OS and program limitations are very small
<Pelo> Shadow147, you can run 32 bit os and apps on a 64 bit machine
<HardDisk> ^^ talking exactly like someone who knows nothing about 64bit.
 * Khisanth hands Pelo a spare 'l' :P
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: It is nice to have you here helping but some of your converstaions/chat border on troll-dom
<thor> Fezzler well...it isn't going to be a quick change. And I suspect you might also need to look at that referenced script 'cebox.sh'
<Pelo> Shadow147, and you wonT' need to upgrade the hardware when the 64 bit os and apps get up to scratch
<HardDisk> you can say what you like jack, I only state facts. and try to rectify what's right or wrong.
<kriel> nickrud: problem: I've AlreAdy unset the shortcut. It still won't let me hAve my key bAck.
<Shadow147> pelo I will stay with 32-bit if you don
<mk> oh - is there any reason this cd iso will not burn to a dvd?
<Shadow147> pelo don't mind
<nickrud> kriel, in gconf-editor?
<Pelo> Shadow147, I mind very little
<Jack_Sparrow> It is late.. we can discuss it after the holiday
<HardDisk> the troll-dom you speak off I can point to a couple of others, not you of course.
<kriel> nickrud: gconf-editor shows thAt i've unset the key... it dosen't show the shortcut for 'A' Anymore.
<ThePub> someone can't possibly quickly direct me to a reason why a bare installation of ubuntu with xorg installed ignores monitor/device settings for resolution and refresh rate?
<sparr> question, regarding apt, preferences, policy, pinning, etc.  http://rafb.net/p/XgNDbx80.nln.html
<suweid> Is there an off-topic ubuntu chan?
<nickrud> kriel, bummer.
<bazhang> mk: no worries there
<Shadow147> mk yeah written differently
<HardDisk> !ot > suweid
<sparr> suweid: if its off topic, what makes it an ubuntu chan?
 * Pelo schedules Jack_Sparrow for jan, 6 
<suweid> sparr, I have no idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: cya
<thor> Fezzler you won't need lines 8-11
<suweid> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> sparr,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kriel> nickrud: though, i suppose i could get used to hitting shift A lot... though, i'll hAve to explAin my strAnge cApitAlizAtion rules...
<sparr> Pelo: sure, but whats ubuntu about it?
<Pelo> suweid, #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> kriel, have you restarted compiz (silly question maybe, but gotta start somewhere :)
<thor> Fezzler line 12 I think is where you would mount the usb link. then you would probably need to edit that cebox.sh
<suweid> Found it, thank you all.
<mk> but it shouldn't cause any problems?
<sparr> thats like asking for "generic [name brand here]"
<jangari> i just installed gutsy on a new hard drive, then installed xp pro on a separate partition, but xp's master boot record wrote over the grub loader, any guides out there on restoring the grub to load linux, or at least give me the option?
<kriel> nickrud: ... ... -cough- ... I'll... be right bAck.
<Pelo> sparr, ubuntu/linux related converstation that is not neccesarly troubleshooting as we do in this channel
<bazhang> sparr: join and see :}
<Shadow147> mk I never burn cd isos with dvd media
<mk> Shadow147, why not?
<Fezzler> thor:  I'm trying to connect a WIn CE 2.11 device to Ubuntu via ppp http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/wce/linux-serial.htm
<sparr> bazhang: if i join im just going to ask the same troubleshooting question, and ruin your christmas, so no thanks
<mk> can someone confirm that this is poor practice?
<Pelo> mk,  if you want you can also get the dvd iso ,  all in one, both live and text install
<Shadow147> mk what who know what problem may happen
<bazhang> sparr: heh
<Pelo> Shadow147, so you basicaly donT' have any idea ?
<nickrud> !grub | jangari
<ubotu> jangari: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sparr> jangari: boot any live cd or rescue floppy, run the grub installer from your boot/grub/menu.lst again
<jangari> thanks nickrud
<bazhang> mk: other than the obvious cost one, no difference
<Pelo> mk, I've been told by other that you can burn the cd iso to a dvd and boot it with no problem , I have never tried it myself
<mk> Pelo, is there actually a reason to worry about burning to dvd, aside from Shadow147's concern?
<HardDisk> waste of space.
<mk> thank you
<Pelo> mk, read up
<bazhang> mk: I have done it on several occasions no worries there
<jangari> damn windows, no reason to make the linux installation inactive other than to make it difficult to run other operating systems
<kriel> nickrud: at least it wasn't as bad as forgetting to plug it in... x.x; sorry for missing something so obvious. Thank you...
<thor> Fezzler well, haven't worked with ppp in years, and never with wince....so I would be guessing
<mk> Pelo, I'm not too concerned. I'm about 100% certain that there is in fact no problem. I've been doing it for a long time
<bazhang> kriel: you have the small case a back?
<nickrud> kriel, heh. I've stumbled over the most obvious so often, I have KISS stamped on the inside of my forehead now
<mk> it's just that Shadow147 mentioned it and I wanted to confirm
<kriel> bazhang: ye>a<h.
<bazhang> kriel: hAhA
<tomvolek_>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<kriel> nickrud: at least it's not as bad as the time i reinstalled my computer because my dad unplugged my network cable... -.- that was a bad day...
<katyush-free> hi ,where do i get a list of mirrors from (for the repos)?
<nickrud> rflol
<Fezzler> thor: Guess away.  It's just fun.  cebox.sh just calls a cebox.chat
<Pelo> katyush-free, you can select yoru location in menu > system > admin > software sources,  that will get you the mirror for your location
<nickrud> katyush-free, system->admin->software sources , the tab with the source repo? select other, you can choose there
<katyush-free> Pelo thanks ,is there a website that lists them?
<Fezzler> thor: also the /dev/irnine need to be something else
<Pelo> katyush-free, probabaly but I don'T knwow if,  lookup  repository mirrors in www.ubuntuforums.org
<sunugg> how do I find out the command line behind the nautilus  right click on a file and it writes it to the cdrom?
<bazhang> katyush-free: there is a great site that lets you choose the source you want-- see !easysource
<katyush-free> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ThePub> x is starting in 1600x1200 resolution when it should be starting at 1280x1024 as it's setup in xorg.conf.  if I run xrandr after X starts up I can fix it, but how do I solve it w/o this since that isn't a solution?
<jangari> "super grub disk" does that work? all I want to do is allow my ubuntu installation to be an option during boot, currently xp is the only option
<Pelo> sunugg, you want to burn to cd from the command line ?
<nickrud> ThePub, system->prefs->screen resolution, that should remember your choice
<Pelo> jangari, you have a grub boot menu with only windows listed on it ?
<katyush-free> thank you all...
<mk> what will installing ubuntu do to my current xp install?
<sunugg> Pelo: yes, because the default whatever it is to burn is too fast, the iso burnt is failing when installing afterwards
<Fezzler> Ah, I guess I'll give up my chase for immediate gratiification and email the author
<nickrud> mk, nothing
<mk> ok
<ThePub> nickrud: that's not a solution :)  I'm not using gnome.  xorg should startup to the resolution specified in the configuration file.
<Fezzler> Merry Christmas all!
<nickrud> mk, as long as you are careful with your partitioning
<jangari> no, i had ubuntu installed and then installed xp on a separate partition, it made the linux installation 'inactive'
<Pelo> sunugg, consider using gnomebaker instead , you can set the speed in there
<mk> nickrud, I have a single partition
<sunugg> Pelo thats another app i have to download?
<jangari> which means uninstalling the grub boot menu
<Shadow147> mk as long as u installed it onto a different partition or HD your fine
<Pelo> jangari, you can erestore stage 1 grub with the supergrub cd and poin tit to the correct location for the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<mk> Shadow147, I have a single partition
<Pelo> sunugg, a smallish one
<nickrud> ThePub, oh, true. But I haven't really looked into this new smarter than us X yet, so I tell people about that workaround :)
<Pelo> sunugg, sudo apt-get intall gnomebaker
<sunugg> Pelo: okay thanks for the tip
<Pelo> Fezzler, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Shadow147> mk ok
<open_la1> I used aptoncd but when i loaded the burned cd..... error says: reading packages Indexed... Error! E:cannot find filename or size tag.
<open_la1> what could have possibly happen?
<jangari> okay, pelo, thanks
 * Pelo is loosing track of where he is 
<Fezzler> Pelo: was responding to your.
<nickrud> mk, be sure to defrag your disk first, and, as you should whenever you do major changes to your computer, back up your data
<nickrud> Pelo, you're in canada somewhere, right?
<mk> nickrud, alright, thanks
<Shadow147> nickrud I keep all of my data on an external HD
<drgeb> anyone know why one would see this in .xsessions-error file: "Checking for Xgl: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 104"
<nickrud> Shadow147, wise, I use a laptop so I backup to it regularly
<nickrud> s/it/external hd/
<Khisanth> S3 is nice for backups :)
<Shadow147> nickrud right
<Pelo> drgeb, you have a ati card and need aixgl intead of xgl maybe ?
<nickrud> Shadow147, I have two copies, how about you :)
<drgeb> i have an nvidia card
 * nickrud wishes he had an nvidia, although not so much now as before
<Pelo> drgeb, save sort of issue I think
<open_la1> I used aptoncd but when i loaded the burned cd..... error says: reading packages Indexes... Error! E:cannot find filename or size tag.
<Shadow147> nickrud of linux?
<nickrud> Shadow147, data
<Pelo> drgeb, serioulsy I'm not an expert on this but you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion what kind of opengl you need with your nvidia card m that might be the problem
<Shadow147> nickrud well I only have one External  HD but I may have copies and copies of data on it
<drgeb> Pelo Thanks!!!
<porch> hi
<Pelo> lo
<nickrud> Shadow147, the point of backups is to have them on different devices, so if one dies the other can be used. But we're getting off topic here a bit
<jack-desktop> After I change my menus (System->Preferences->Main Menu) do I have to restart or anything?
<nickrud> jack-desktop, no. I'm assuming you created a new launcher or something like that
<jack-desktop> nickrud: actally I changed all my wine menus to start with "aoss"
<jack-desktop> nickrud: and they haven't seem to change
<Pelo> jack-desktop, no but in more recent version it occasionnaly takes a while for the edit to take effect ,  restarting gnome-panel should take care of it if you absolutely need to
<nickrud> jack-desktop, no, that's fine. the changes were applied immediately.
<Shadow147> nickrud I haven't had the money to get another one
<meshuggahaddict> hello
<nickrud> Shadow147, so keep one on the hard disk in the machine, and another on the external
<jack-desktop> nickrud: apperently not because when i drag the thing to my panel, they're missing my additions
<nickrud> Shadow147, as best you can, of course. All the vital stuff
<nickrud> jack-desktop, that's a good test. Odd.
<jack-desktop> pelo: how would I restart gnome panel: kill all gnome-panel & gnome-panel?
<jed> ok... heres another one for you guys: my mouse keeps going to the center of the screen on its own. eg, i start in xchat, alt tab to firefox, alt tab back to xchat, and the mouse moves back to the center of the screen... any idea how to turn that off?
<Shadow147> yeah I keep my important stuff on my External HD
<meshuggahaddict> i can't get flash video to work in firefox on gusty
<nickrud> jack-desktop, just killing it will do, it respawns automatically
<Pelo> jack-desktop, alt_f2 xkill and then click the pannel,  they will restart automacitaly
<kikr> anyone know of a good alarm program other then kalarm?
<haymaker> meshuggahaddict, how did you install flash?
<Pelo> kikr, search for alarm in add/remove
<kikr> all that came up was kalarm
<Pelo> meshuggahaddict, there is a bug wit the installer for flash atm
<meshuggahaddict> well i tried letting the browser take care of it by clicking the icon that said it was needed
<jack-desktop> weird, a little panel for my Steam icon popped off
<jack-desktop> is that usual?
<Pelo> kikr, that maybe the only one available atm
<nickrud> jack-desktop, your edits should be kept in ~/.local/share/applications , see if you're getting any new desktop files there
<meshuggahaddict> it said it was using a nonfree type
<Pelo> jack-desktop,  are you running steam on wine ?
<jack-desktop> pelo: yes
<meshuggahaddict> i thought so
<Pelo> meshuggahaddict, flash is non free
<IcemanV9> wicked cool! :) 1st time using pidgin as irc client. not bad at all.
<meshuggahaddict> it acts like it will install it but dosn't
<Pelo> jack-desktop,  close steam wait a bit and restart it , that's a bit of a small bug to do with how wind manages stuff in the notivication area
<haymaker> meshuggahaddict, i had the same problem, i installed it from the sources and it didnt work.  so then i installed it from the binary on the adobe website and that worked
<meshuggahaddict> binary huh?
<Pelo> meshuggahaddict, there is a bug in the intaller , you can install flash by getting the tar.gz file form the adobe website and follow the instructons inside
 * Khisanth is using that as well
<meshuggahaddict> cool thanks
<haymaker> meshuggahaddict, just go download the .tar.gz file from adobe and extract it somewhere, then run that install_flash file
<meshuggahaddict> cool thanks
 * Pelo still has 1h16 min before he can go to bed and his typing is already getting sloppy beyond reason, it's not gonna be pretty folks 
<Pelo> damn it's 2h15 I can'T even count right anymore
<jack-desktop> thanks pelo and nickrud.
<nickrud> but it's one minute less
 * Pelo is so screwed 
<jack-desktop> does anyone know how to get wine to always run in aoss?
<haymaker> wait steam what?
<IcemanV9> meshuggahaddict: I just installed flash manually ... it was very easy.
<nickrud> jack-desktop, when you restarted the panel, did you get your launchers right?
<Pelo> jack-desktop, what is aoss ?
<jack-desktop> nickrud: no, but i edited them in the folder you sent me to
<jack-desktop> pelo: someone else told me is was like an alas oss wrapper or something, i have no clue
<jack-desktop> pelo: i just know that it makes sound work on wine for me
<nickrud> Pelo, a wrapper for that tricks apps that write to oss devices into writing to alsa devices, so they can mix sounds properly
<Pelo> jack-desktop, why are you tring to use it then ?
<lucian_> hi i just inserted an sd card but it didn't automount. how do i find out what device i need to mount? (I did fdisk -l and it didn't show the sd card)
<Pelo> ok I'll but out of this one
<jack-desktop> pelo: because only thing that has gotten my sound to work
<Pelo> lucian_,  look in my computer
<nickrud> Pelo, no, I know nothing about wine, if you can make his sound mix properly (I do remember something about a switch in winecfg though)
<Pelo> jack-desktop,  yeah, I got that bit afterwards, I just donT' know anyting about it ,  maybe they would know in #winehq
<lucian_> Pelo: its not mounted there either
<jack-desktop> k, thanks again for the help
<Pelo> lucian_, I beleive thre is a trick regarding sd cards they don' t mount automaticaly like usb drives but more like floppies,  you need to do someting after you put them in ,  try looking up "sd card" in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org  I'M sure it is covered
<lucian_> k thnx
<Evolution2> hey guys I was wondering why a white line keeps showing up when I activate the "MiMenu" applet in AWN. am I missing a dependency?
<Pelo> Evolution2, probably a little bug,  awn is snv or something, ie still in developpement,
<nickrud> Evolution2, I see that with several things, like the notification area if I have the notification area in the panel active. It's only .2 software, barely out of alpha
<Pelo> Evolution2, are you also running compiz ? turn it off
<nickrud> Pelo, it requires compiz :)
 * nickrud waves a watch, and says "you're getting sleepy"
<Pelo> nickrud, avant requires compiz ? ar eyou sure ?
 * Pelo was getting sleepy before the watch 
 * Pelo hates his boss
<Evolution2> ok thanks
<codo> flash doesnt work on firefox ?
<nickrud> Pelo, I asume so, it says on the webpage "dock-like bar which sits at the bottom of the screen (in all its composited-goodness) "
<codo> with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<codo> gnash and adobe ones dont work for me
<codo> :(
<Pelo> codo, problem with the installer,  get the tar.gz from the adobe website
<codo> oh ok
<nickrud> !brokenflash | codo
<ubotu> codo: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<thai> หวัดดีครับ
<kyu_flux> codo: amd64?
<Pelo> thai, ?
<cafuego> just change the md5sums in the .postinst file.
 * Pelo wonders if that was hebrew
<thai> thailand
<cafuego> Pelo: No, thai.
<nickrud> lol, so why are we still waiting? Who cares about konqueror, any way
 * Pelo thnks nickrud is now replying to questions that have yet to be asked 
<cafuego> Re flash, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<nickrud> should be a factoid, that md5sum
<codo> so i need to get the tar.gz ?
<cafuego> Change the md5sum for the tarball to 93b7c48eaa492237b807a3ae1de65cf9, the .so to 13ce705df5d47422a9192b29827544e8 and comment out the .xpt lines.
<Pelo> codo,  that's what I said earlier
<cafuego> codo: No, just edit that file, via sudo nano or sudo vi.
<kaleh> ubotu: flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<codo> kyu_flux: amd64 computer using 32 bit ubuntu :P
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Missy18> can someone help me setup serial modem .. i cannot get it to work with 7.10
<bazhang> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pelo> codo, ge the flash .tar.gz file from the adobe site
<cafuego> line #77
<nickrud> Merry Christmas cafuego
<Pelo> cafuego, he is not running a 64 bit os
<cafuego> Pelo: So?
<Pelo> nvm
<cafuego> Pelo: The installer downloads the tarball, the postinst checks the download file. Edit the postinst, it magically works.
<haymaker> so anyone want to talk about upgrades?
<kyu_flux> codo: oh, sorry. I had a problem with flash on amd64. looks like the other guys know more about it than me. //
<Pelo> haymaker,  just state your issue
 * cafuego isn't sure why that wasn't "officially" done about 2 seconds after adobe changed the download.
<nickrud> something about konqueror having issues, as I read the bug report
<cafuego> nickrud: That's no worse than it not working at all.
<haymaker> Pelo, i dont particularly have an issue, but i'd be interested to read the upgrade proceedure to try and understand some of the issues i had going from feisty to gutsy
<lwizardl> hi
<nickrud> cafuego, as i said a while back, who cares about konqueror. And it should be a factoid
<Pelo> !upgrade > haymaker check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<cafuego> :-)
<Pelo> those are the proceedures available,
<codo> cafuego: line number 79 right ?
<cafuego> codo: My file is alreadu edited, so it probably doesn't quite match.
<cafuego> codo: 93b7c48eaa492237b807a3ae1de65cf9 is the new checksum for install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<lwizardl> anyone use a digiwave 103g card?
<Pelo> haymaker,  as far as I know, the upgrade managers basicaly replaces the repos and then updates ubuntu-desktop , in order for this to work properly , you must disable any 3rd party repos and you must have all the default apps installed,
<cafuego> codo: 13ce705df5d47422a9192b29827544e8 the new one for install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so
<codo> so which of these I need to use ?
<codo> :)
<ma> Been trying to search the forums for a decent tutorials on changing desktop graphics but have yet to find one. Any suggestions?
<cafuego> codo: The last 2 you can put a # in frontof, the new installer does not include that file anymore.
<cafuego> codo: You need to edit all 3.
<codo> ok :)
<cafuego> codo: Change the first 2, comment out the third one.
<codo> ok
<bazhang> ma: gnome-look.org
<Pelo> ma wat do you mean by desktop graphics ?
<codo> so i comment out xpt ?
<codo> right ?
<cafuego> codo: yup
<codo> awesomeness
<Pelo> !theme > masse
<masse> Just the appearance of the windows and icons and desk wallpaper
<cafuego> Then run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<masse> Pelo: Themes yes
<Pelo> !theme > masse check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<masse> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cafuego> codo: ... and the installer should run the new .postinst, which will now succeed.
<masse> Pelo: Thank you
<haymaker> Pelo, i did have a working system after the upgrade, but my profile was screwed up and i ended up wiping and installing fresh.  7.04 was the first time i found linux to be a viable alternative to windows, so i made some big mistakes and i dont regret having to reinstall, but with 8.04 only months away, i dont want to do it for every release
<jack-desktop> another question: how can i find the temperature of my processor?
<nickrud> cafuego, yes, lines 79 is the tar, 84 is the so, and 86 is the xpt in an unedited file
<cafuego> nickrud: cool, thx
<masse> In Ubuntu are we running the KDE or Gnome?
<bazhang> gnome
<haymaker> masse, ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<vinicius> hi, im having some issues trying to install firefox extensions, i think it´s due to a download to a secure server, because I cant download the XPI package with wget as well... how can i handle this?
<cafuego> jack-desktop: Install `lm-sensors' and run 'sensors-detect' as root.
<masse> Thanks alot everyone for the assistance
<kaleh> masse: u can install kde in Ubuntu also
<viper233> jack-desktop: apt-get install lm-sensors, sensors-detect , sensors . all as root
<IcemanV9> jack-desktop: in termainal, type acpi -t
<nickrud> cafuego, x64 if it matters though
<Masse> kaleh: I honestly don't see a difference between the two. Must be my inexperience but I don't see it. What is it?
<jack-desktop> lm-sensors
<Pelo> haymaker, if you are getting more familiar with ubuntu and linux in general , I recommend you make a seperate partition for yoru /home folder,  that way youcan reinstall the os without having to worry about formating the partiton,  your data and settnigs will be safe,  you just use the manual partitionning to specify the location of the partition when you clean install.
<jack-desktop> No support for device type: thermal
<cafuego> nickrud: pretty sure it'd be the same file.
<viper233> I use gkrellm to monitor things live.. look pretty :)
 * cafuego has more eating to do
<cafuego> coz i can still walk...
<Taggard> Hey
<Pelo> haymaker,  I don't mean that you should cleain install instead of upgrading , but it makes upgrading a less scary option,  also I prefer upgrading from the alt-install cd or the dvd,  it takes less time for the process it self the doing it online
<haymaker> Pelo, i have figured that out since i installed 7.10, is there a way for me to go back and do that after the fact?
<Pelo> haymaker,  yes, easyly enough
<viper233> If you have a dell laptop install the dell package i8kutils .. lets you see the temperature and set the fans speed
<Taggard> I just got a Dell with Ubuntu on for christmas with a 19" Dell monitor which SHOULD be running at 1440x900 yet it will only run at 1024x768. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<meshuggahaddict> alright cool that worked for the flash
<vinicius> anybody have some ideia of whats happening with my problem that makes me unable to download https files?
<jack-desktop> thanks cafuego and viper233
<haymaker> vinicius, is your system time set correctly?
<vinicius> Ter Dez 25 20:10:40 NZDT 2007
<vinicius> yes
<viper233> Taggard : shutdown X, go to a virtual terminal alt-ctrl-F1, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and select the correct resolution.
<Taggard> viper233, I will try this now, thanks
<vinicius> haymaker: a good shot, but its ok..
<Taggard> viper233, How do I shutdown X?
<Pelo> haymaker,  you boot the livecd,  I recommend the 7.04 one cause gparted is a bit buggy in 7.10,  just resize your ubuntu partiton ( / ) , as much as you can, make the free space and ext3 partiton and copy the /home folder to it ,  then edit /etc/fstab and make a new line for it so that ubuntu know that /dev/sda?  gets mounted to /home, test it and it it works,  boot baqck the live cd and remvoe the deta from your original /home , no need to w
<Pelo> aite the space
<haymaker> vinicius, my only guess
<Taggard> I only know how to restart it
<vinicius> Taggard: CTRL + ALT + backspace :)
<Taggard> Ah, thanks
<haymaker> Pelo, what if i was just going to add another physical disk?
<vinicius> haymaker: ok, good, thanks...
<viper233> Taggard : the first part /etc/init.d/gdm ... You might just want to try switching terminals first if you haven't done that before. Hold down Alt-CTRL then press F1, then press F7 to get back to X
<Pelo> haymaker, same idea,  the partiton for /home will just be on a seperate hdd as well
<viper233> We lost him...
<haymaker> Pelo, same scenario, just label the partition as /home
<Pelo> haymaker, your not in windows anymore, it doesn'T realy matter on what hdd a partition is
<Delvien>  MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!
<haymaker> Pelo, tell me about it
<Pelo> haymaker, you don,t need to label the partition you need to specify the mount point in fstab
<haymaker> pelo ok.  should i use the user mount option?
<Pelo> haymaker, on my own comp I have two hdd,   hdd1 has  10 gig for ubuntu, 2 gig for swap , 64 gig for /home,  hdd2 has 10 gig for windows xp , and 64 gig for a download partion mounted in /home/jean/download , so it basicaly just looks like another folddr
<viper233> Pelo : What's your aim?
<nickrud> dang Pelo you're starving your windows
<haymaker> pelo i have a similar setup, but i have 4 hard disks already
<Pelo> viper233, I loath instant msger apps
<nickrud> haymaker, with that many, it's probably wise for you to read up on lvm (logical volume management)
<haymaker> Pelo, one problem i have is that my bios and grub address the disks in one order, and ubuntu sees them in a different order
<Pelo> haymaker,  this is my fstab line for the home folder  /dev/sdb3 /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<viper233> Pelo : aim?? what's your point?? what is your out come ?? hehehe
<Pelo> haymaker, again , not realy an issue
<Taggard> viper233, Thanks, that worked, but now my keyboard mapping is messed up
<nickrud> haymaker, use the uuid's to identify the partitions , ls /dev/disks/by-uuid
<haymaker> Pelo, it is only an issue when i get a kernel update and it overwrites my menu.lst file
<nickrud> haymaker, or the labels, that way you don't have to worry about device name shifts
<Pelo> haymaker, I get that too,  you jsut hit e for edit in the grub menu and correct the root line,  I have to do that everytime as well
<Pelo> it is a bit annoying
<haymaker> Pelo, nickrud then i just have to change it back i know, but its pesky
<Evolution2>  hey guys I was wondering why a white line keeps showing up when I activate the "MiMenu" applet in AWN. am I missing a dependency?
<viper233> Taggard : it might have changed your keyboard mapping during the process. What language keyboard do you have??? English I'm assuming. You will need to set it to something like pc105.. go through the same process as before
<nickrud> haymaker, yeah, the libata shift is a pain, but I see the rationale. It is still 'pesky' (good word :)
<Taggard> viper233, It didn't ask me anything, just did ity
<Pelo> haymaker, grub generaly assumes that windows will be on the boot hdd and ubuntu on the second one,  but I prefer to have stage one and 2 on the same hdd, that way I can remove either hdd and hte othe will still boot,  if grub is split neither hdd will boot on it's own
<nickrud> Evolution2, bug?  The guys in #awn probably have a real answer though
<AmbienNOD>  i currently have a computer with two hard drives the first drive has windows and the second im goingto install linux, im going to install the boot loader on the first drive of the mbr, i was just wondering, if right after the installation i will be able to boot windows, or do i need to configure the menu file?
<haymaker> Pelo, grub should see the light as i have
<AmbienNOD>  also if this would be the correct action to take being my current setup
<Pelo> haymaker, I think the same but what can you do other then complian ?
 * Pelo does that extensively
<nickrud> AmbienNOD, if you do the linux install second, grub should pick up the windows without having to edit anything
<viper233> Taggard : well, you can just change the X configuration file manually. First backup your current file. From a terminal, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<AmbienNOD> awsome thanx
<AmbienNOD> ill let you know cause its installing now
<Pelo> AmbienNOD, you are comming it at theright moment
<haymaker> Pelo, nickrud is it not advisable to edit the /boot/grub/device.map file to change it so that my sata disk is hd0?
<AmbienNOD> i know i just saw
<haymaker> Pelo, nickrud i haven't done it because i'm a chicken
<nickrud> haymaker, I'm not that conversant with grub, I knew lilo well but with ubuntu & grub I've only scratched the surface
<Pelo> AmbienNOD, I highly recomment you chnag the boot order of yoru hdd before you intall ubuntu so that grub is installed on just the ubuntu hdd, windows will still be listed
<viper233> don't you just install grub to the mbr that you want?? grub-installl /dev/sda
<Pelo> haymaker, just add a pair of map lines in the correct menu.lst entry
<haymaker> nickrud, i had lilo all the other times i tried linux, it was ok but grub seems better to me
<viper233> need to have the partition bootable
<nickrud> haymaker, yes, it's much more versatile. Also much more complex because of it
<haymaker> Pelo, that is what i do now, but i wish i didnt have to every time i get a kernel update
<tofaffy> I installed webmin on two pc's behind my router, if I wanted to access the seperate webmin's like either fort he jared-desktop or the jared-laptop how would I specify that in the url?
<AmbienNOD> so your saying to but the boot loader on my second hard drive or the mbr, (the drivbe with linux on it?
<Pelo> haymaker, for the window entry ? just put that one after the debain menu listing bit
<haymaker> does anyone know of a project that will do visio type work with flowcharting, diagraming etc?
<Taggard> viper233, Thanks :)
<AmbienNOD> what i meant is your suggesting to put grub on the second hard drives mbr, instead of the windows drive?
<thor> tofaffy you could use port forwarding...pick two not used ports and forward one to the webmin port on one computer, forward the other to the webmin port on the other computer
<viper233> tofaffy : forward from different ports on the on the router
<pvl1> can anyone help me make a virtual desktop
<tofaffy> thor, viper233...ehh I know what port fowarding is...but I'm not quiet sure I get what you're saying
<Pelo> AmbienNOD, ,  grub comes in two parts , stage one installs on the mbr of the boot hdd ( in the bios) , stage two isnalld in the ubuntu partition,   if they are split on two hdd,  you will always need both hdd to boot the comp , if you remove either the comp will not boot
<tofaffy> How can I change the port for each one?
<pvl1> thor: hey i tried messing wif xorg, changed some screen resolutions, but i cant use them
<viper233> Taggard : You are using a english keyboard? look for Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105" and set it to pc105 and layout us
<Pelo> AmbienNOD, if you have windows on one hdd and ubuntu on another,  put grub on the ubuntu hdd,  that way you can remove that hdd and still boot windows on it's own
<thor> tofaffy (example) forward port 12345 to the webmin port on your laptop, then from outside you would use the url (ipaddress:12345) where ip address is the ip of your wifi router
<thor> tofaffy the external ip address
 * Pelo is not gonna make it 
<Taggard> Vinno, Yeah, I know
<LaserLine> Anyone know how to change the notification daemon theme in 7.10 ... I never liked how ubuntu changed it from the defalt gnome theme
<Taggard> viper233, Yeah, I know. I was saying thank you
 * haymaker gives Pelo some Nodoze
<nickrud> Pelo, I see where you're going with this, I'll remember. thanks
<thor> pvl1 I haven't done virtual screen in years...only did it once and didn't like it...so wouldn't know where to begin now with ubuntu
<nickrud> Pelo, hey, what's an extra hour of sleep gonna hurt
<Pelo> nickrud, weren't you in my little private channel a while back when I was explaining this little bit ?
<pvl1> thor: oh, thanks m8
<haymaker> i've got to drive 900 miles tomorrow
<nickrud> Pelo, no, I wish I had been
<haymaker> yay!
<Pelo> nickrud, I won't get an extra hour, I'll wake up a couple of hours too early,
<viper233> tofaffy : You have jared-server(192.168.1.21) and jared-desktop(192.168.1.22) both running webmin on port 10000. Have your (assuming)modem forward port 10001 to 192.168.1.21:10000 and 10002 to 192.168.1.22:10000
<olskolirc> I can't mount /dev/sda1 to /media/DISK3 because it says sda1 does not exist.  what do I do now?
<haymaker> does anyone have a latitude d420 by chance?
 * nickrud might just hate pelo's boss too
<haymaker> i've got this evdo broadband card and i'm wondering what it will take to make it dance
<nickrud> anyway, I can go to bed, and am. Night all
<viper233> Taggard : No worries.. if you don't have a "us" keyboard those settings will screw things up :)
<jangari> anyone knwo about error 17: cannot mount selected volume
<jangari> ( i think it was volume)
<haymaker> jangari, is that a grub error?
<jangari> yep
<jangari> just tried to fix the grub with that grud fixing CD,
<jangari> grub*
<haymaker> jangari, old computer with a new hard drive?
<viper233> olskolirc : does /dev/sda1 even exist ? what type/format of partition is it?
<SuperQ> haymaker: there are some good docs on evdo cards in the ubuntu wiki
<jangari> not that old
<jangari> but new hdd yes
<haymaker> SuperQ, cool, i'll check them out
<SuperQ> haymaker: I have gotten a couple to work before, mostly pppd setups
<haymaker> jangari, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<haymaker> jangari, pretty much you have to make the boot partition on the disk <8gb
<SuperQ> haymaker: kinda a pain in the ass, but I've got a Cingular HSDPA one working these days
<viper233> haymaker : Why??
<lonejack> does somebody use zend studio?
<SuperQ> haymaker: works really well, about 1mbit, and 120-150ms pings
<viper233> haymaker : Why?? >8GB ??
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good (easy to follow) guide for networking Windows and Ubuntu (specifically Vista and 7.1)
<haymaker> jangari, viper233 its something with the lba business and old bios
<jangari> right
<jangari> all i want is the grub to boot ubuntu by default or xp pro if i want,
<friendlysys> anyone know an alternative to nc_ftp client, for recursive directories file uploading?  the other server does not have sftp nor ssh access =(
<jangari> should i perhaps have installed xp first?
<SuperQ> friendlysys: lftp
<soldats> !dualboot
<viper233> haymaker : How old is the bios? what motherboard? LX440?? (my old PII)
<nanobug> hi everyone
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pelo> jangari, yes but we can help you make an entry for xp if you have installed ubuntu first and have already installed xp on top
<SuperQ> nanobug: ahoy!
<viper233> Grub hasn't had the >8GB issue for a long time....
<nanobug> merry christmas and happy holidays to the heathans ;P
<SuperQ> lol
<haymaker> viper233, i had helped a guy with an old dell precision box, he had a 300 g disk in it he just bought
<ogre> happy ubuntu day
<jangari> i originally had ubuntu installed and installed xp on top, yes
<nanobug> thats jokes folks dont get crazy on me
<viper233> nanobug : Happy Yule to you!!
<jangari> but then of course, only xp would boot
<jangari> forcing me to try this super grub fixer cd
<Pelo> jangari, but is ubuntu still installed on your system ?
<nanobug> and to you
<korosora> hey guys, how do i part a partition of a totally ubuntu drive to accomidate another OS?
<jangari> yes, and i moved the grub to (hd0), and the grub runs instead of MBR, but it returns error 17
<SuperQ> nanobug: http://www.festivuspoles.com/
<Pelo> korosora, boot the live cd and use gparted to rezise the ubuntu partiton
<viper233> haymaker : old is a bit vague... Chipset helps.. most PIII should be able to boot past the 8GB limit, more depends on the kernel/grub
<Pelo> jangari, when trying to boot wich os ?
<jangari> ubuntu
<korosora> pelo : thanks
<jangari> i haven't edited the menu.lst yet
<nanobug> SuperQ: that pole is full of awesome and festivusness
<haymaker> viper233, i was helping him from remote, not sure how old but i'd bet p2 or early p3
<nanobug> i am impressed.
<Pelo> jangari, ok ,do you know the /dev/sda* of the ubuntu partiton ?
<viper233> jangari : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945   seen this?
<jangari> do i know it? i guess so, then there's /dev/sda0, /dev/sda1 and so on, yeah?
<jangari> yeah viper, checking that now
<Pelo> jangari, but I need to knwo the one for ubuntu
<nanobug> im in the process of building up a ubuntu install from the mini cd
<nanobug> straight cli bizness
<orbisvicis> i have this ssh issue. it goes like this:
<nanobug> fun times
<orbisvicis> (remote) debug1: matching key found...
<viper233> grub got pretty good error messages
<orbisvicis> (remote) debug1: restore_uid: 0/0
<jangari> sd4 i believe
<orbisvicis> (remote) debug1: do_cleanup
<orbisvicis> (local)  Permission denied (publickey).
<ramvi> You know when you go to Sound and choose what channels you want to change the volume of with your hotkeys? How can I set that option with a command?
<jangari> sda4*
<vinicius> any of you know how to change the gnome main menu icon?
<mario> Hi everyone. Merry Christmas by the way. I have a problem with my n64 emulator. I get to see the main menu of the game (namely, Mario Kart 64). But when the first images are being loaded my graphics get freezed and I can't do anything but restarting. Help, please!
<orbisvicis> between 7.10 server & 7.04 amd64
<orbisvicis> the only thing i havent checked is the old keyboard
<jangari> heh, i'll need some emulators soon, my mate's selling me an old arcade game coffee table,
<bazhang> mario: zsnes?
<nanobug> i forgot how much i love the console though.  especially now that i've got the framebuffer configured w/ a font that isn't entirely offensive
<bazhang> mario: or mupen?
<Pelo> jangari, ok  when you get to the grub menu,   select the entry for ubuntu , the hit E for edit , select the root line and type E again, change the line to  root (hd0,3)   and hit enter,  then hit B to boot ,  that should boot ubuntu, if it worked, go and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make that change permanent, then come back here and we will tell you how to add windows to the grub menu
<mario> bazhang, no it's called mupen 64. but I think is something with the graphics because i had the same problem with other games
<mario> bazhang, could you help me, please?
<jangari> far out
<bazhang> mario: yeah, mupen is a big problem--not really an ubuntu issue though
<jangari> is this in grub in a terminal from the livecd?
<Pelo> jangari, when you boot normaly
<jangari> oh i see
<jangari> ok hang on
<mario> bazhang, what do you mean? this is not the correct place to talk about it?
<bazhang> mario: you downloaded it and installed it from an outside source, correct? not from the ubuntu repos, right?
<jangari> hey pelo, that seemed to have worked,
<jangari> but that change isn't permanent until i change the menu.lst?
<ramvi> Can I set this option though shell? In "Sound", where you choose what channels you want to change the volume of with your hotkeys.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugames.org/mupen64 mario; post a message there if you wish
<Pelo> jangari, now go and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the edit for all the ubuntu entries,  ubuntu, the recovery mode and the memtest
<mario> bazhang, that's right. But the emulator runs the game until the screen goes black. This had happen to me with other games (planet penguin racer)
<jangari> okay
<orbisvicis> ok, its not a keyboard issue? Any ideas about the ssh thing?
<mario> bazhang, so I guess is something related to my graphics
<ogre> how can i see whats going wrong with my flash? I have gnash and adobe installer and videos from places like youtube  never line up correctly with no working stop or moving the ideo forward or backward  and some sites is just a black box
<bazhang> mario: not really, tons of issues with mupen 64 iirc
<friendlysys> lftp not working for me
<friendlysys> it says making data connection
<friendlysys> when i type ls
<friendlysys> doesnt do shit
<mario> bazhang, thanks anyway
<IcemanV9> !brokenflash | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ramvi> I'm developing a script for asus eee to make it work with ubuntu. I need set this option though shell: In "Sound", where you choose what channels you want to change the volume of with your hotkeys. Anyone?
 * IcemanV9 is gone to the bed (battery is 4% discharging as well)
<bazhang> http://www.emutalk.net/forumdisplay.php?f=50 mario
<Pelo> ramvi, #ubuntu-dev
<ramvi> They told me to ask here
<bazhang> haha
<orbisvicis> lol
<mario> bazhang, thanks for the searching
<korosora> i love you guys.
<lwizardl> any dvb users
<lwizardl> ?
<tigran> When editing a file and saving, does ubuntu (or gedit) save a backup as ~filename?
<Pelo> ramvi, you're out of luck then, you might want to try at different times of day,  different crowds
<korosora> merry christmas for those who celebrate it
 * Pelo takes the beer away from korosora 
<Missy18> I have a serial modem attached to my pc but ubuntu says no device found, can someone help me please
<orbisvicis> filename~
<korosora> happy tuesday for those who dont
<tigran> thanks orb
<bazhang> go to ubuntu other channel not here
 * korosora takes the beer back and swags it all down
<bazhang> ramvi: go to #eeepc
<bazhang> ramvi: there are a couple of debian devs that hang there, they likely will know
 * Pelo fears that the debina devs will eat ramvi alive 
<Allenwr> I need help with my nvidia card.
<Pelo> Allenwr, more details please
<Allenwr> Right, sorry
<bazhang> mario: there was someone in #kubuntu with that same problem--cant remember who, they might have an answer if no one here does
<Allenwr> I just did the restricted drivers
<Allenwr> and right now I have this output in my xorg
<tigran> orbisvicis: I've given a file read and write permission and I just gave the backup file for it the same, but when editing the file it still says "Could not create a backup file"
<Allenwr> http://pastebin.com/d3a2099e1
<Pelo> Allenwr, do not paste here
<Pelo> Allenwr, thanks
<mario> bazhang, thanks i'll search for him
<jangari> Pelo, sorry that took so long, xmas drinks etc.,
<Allenwr> Pelo, no worries, I hate spam
<jangari> done that, all three linux boots are now (hd0,3)
<Pelo> jangari, no worries, I wasn't realy waiting for you
<jangari> great
<jangari> should i test it by restarting?
<Pelo> Allenwr, and waht is wrong with this entry ?
<Allenwr> I have intel and nvidia under one section of my gfx card
<Pelo> jangari, I think you should
<tigran> If anyone knows C++, is there any way to run a command in a terminal?
<Allenwr> this has happened before, and when I try rebooting I know longer can boot linux
<Allenwr> so I need to correctly list my nvidia card in the xorg.conf
<jangari> champion Pelo
<Pelo> Allenwr, the first line is just an identifier,  technicaly it's an error but I donT' think it wuld interfeer with the performance
<SuperQ> tigran: wha
<SuperQ> tigran: what exactly do you mean by that?
<orbisvicis> tigran, free space perhaps? is it somewhere in ~/ or elsewhere?
<Allenwr> I just dont wanna have my PC go into a fatal error again because of gfx settings
<tigran> SuperQ: For the c++ questions?
<Pelo> Allenwr, I donT, know that the correct line should be,  you could try reconfiguring X and see if the correct line isn'T added wen you select the driver from the list
<SuperQ> tigran: yea
<tigran> orb: its in /etc/
<Pelo> Allenwr, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kefler> I need some wine help if anyone is willing D:
<tigran> SuperQ: with the app, have it run a command in a terminal; ex cp
<Pelo> kefler, ask the qeustion and if anyone can answer they will try
<prana> hi i am trying to install build-essential in 7.10 but getting dependency error
<SuperQ> tigran: oh, you want to have a gnome launcher run the command in a terminal?
<jangari> now pelo, how do i add my xp installation to the grub?
<Pelo> prana,  that is almost impossible,  what is the error you are getting
<tigran> SuperQ: No, a C++ app
<dx9> hi :$
<kefler> I was registering dll's through wine using regsvr32 and now I get the unhandled error msgs every time I use wine,then wine stopped working total
<Allenwr> Pelo, how would I get it to go for my nvidia instead of my onboard intel?
<tigran> SuperQ: c++ code to do it
<Pelo> jangari, what partiton is your xp on ?
<kefler> I tried to reinstall and unregister the dll's
<prana> Pelo,  build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<prana>                             libc-dev
<jangari> hmm
<kefler> but wine wont start up period now >.>
<SuperQ> tigran: I'm still kinda confused
<Pelo> Allenwr, just select the nvidia driver in the list provided
<jangari> should i run fdisk -l to find out?
<SuperQ> tigran: you're writing a C++ app, and want to spawn a gnome-terminal?
<Pelo> jangari, open a terminal and type  blkid ,  tell me the /dev/... of the nfts partiton
<tigran> SuperQ: Have a c++ app in lunux open a terminal and run a command
<SuperQ> tigran: you should just be able to use system()
<SuperQ> I think
<LiraNuna> <SuperQ> tigran: you're writing a C++ app, and want to spawn a gnome-terminal?
<LiraNuna> eh
<LiraNuna> system("gnome-terminal");
<LiraNuna> ?!
<SuperQ> use the /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator symlink
 * travkin is online.
<prana> Pelo, and one more package name  Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1)  but it is not going to be installed
<tigran> LiraNuna: Well can I set it to run specific code, not just open a termianl
<tigran> LiraNuna: I need it to run a command auto
<gkasinath> hola! Hello! Hoi! everybody!
<dx9> hi gkasinath :)
<Pelo> prana, what line are you using to install build-essential ?
<jangari> i have two ntfs partitions, one for xp and one for data, but only one is showing up on blkid
<LiraNuna> tigran, what exactly do you want to do
<gkasinath> hey dx9
<prana> Pelo,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pelo> jangari, and it is ?
<gkasinath> merry xmas dx9 and everyone!
<dx9> sudo apt-get install build essential
<jangari> it's /dev/sda3
<Pelo> prana, that is very odd
<kefler> dx9
<dx9> merry xmas u too :D
<Pelo> dx9, you need a - in there
<jangari> that's my data partition
<gkasinath> thanks for that mate.
<kefler> have you gotten games to work in Direct X mode ? >.>
<dx9> XD
<tigran> LiraNuna: I created a gui editor for a config file, and saving is the part I'm stuck. I can't write to /etc/. So I want to write it to a different location then copy that file to /etc/ using sudo in a terminal
<Pelo> jangari, open gparted and tell me what the windwos partiton is
<prana> Pelo, all the packages update
<prana> Pelo, what else can i try
<LiraNuna> tigran, eh?!
<SuperQ> tigran: ohhh
<gkasinath> now, I dont want to sound very matter of factly, but I am wondering if one of you is free to help me out with an install/boot problem.
<LiraNuna> you can't write to /etc/ because the app doesn't run on root
<tigran> Oh, so if I give the app root privilage, it'll work?
<LiraNuna> tigran, use uid() function, if it's not 1000, user is not root
<Missy18> is there a way to download all repositories so that packages can be installed from local server rather then from internet, since most pc on my network do not have internet access?
<LiraNuna> tigran, obviously
<Pelo> prana, I don't realy knwo,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tigran> Yea :P
<SuperQ> lol
<tigran> haha, I can just do that
<tigran> I make stuff so complicated
<LiraNuna> tigran, make sure to let the user know
<jangari> pelo, i don't have gparted, andi haven't set up synaptic yet
<gkasinath> Missy, have you tried to mirror the ubuntu servers on your local server?
<tigran> LiraNuna: only user is gonna be me :P
<tigran> and I know
<LiraNuna> if(uid() != 1000) error("must run on root");
<LiraNuna> tigran, I see
<Pelo> jangari, in the terminal sudo apt-get install gparted
<LiraNuna> tigran, it's still nice to share
<tigran> LiraNuna: Thanks, and SuperQ
<LiraNuna> tigran, sudo ./yourapp
<LiraNuna> np
<jangari> pelo, i can tell you that visually, in the disk management in windows, the xp partition is the second from the start, the swap is the front
<SuperQ> tigran: np
<LiraNuna> anyone here is a cross compile expert by chance :/
<gkasinath> dx9, I have a question. How does one make an existing ubuntu install (running on an internal HDD) usb bootable?
<Pelo> jangari,  is your swap /dev/sda1 ?
<SuperQ> tigran: or gksudo if you want a gui-sudo popup
<client6> eyik
<prana> Pelo, can there be problem with mirror i selected or repositories enabled?
<Pelo> LiraNuna,  you'll get more results by asking a specific question
<Pelo> prana, it is possible
<jangari> i believe so, except blkid lists two swaps, sda1 and sda2
<LiraNuna> okay, well. anyone have mannaged to build a cross compiler for i686-apple-darwin8 and/or powerpc-apple-darwin8 using GCC4.1.2 ?
<Allenwr> Wish me luck
<jangari> then sda3 for my data drive
<Pelo> prana, put your install cd in ,  you should be asked to add it to the repos,  apt-get update again and then try to install build essetial
<Pelo> jangari, ok so I'll assume that sda2 is your windows partiton , hold on while I wrte you the entery you'll need to add to menu.lst
<LiraNuna> I Got powerpc-apple-darwin8 cross compiler to work, but whenever I try to configure then build any library, I get weird include errors
<LiraNuna> thing is, the includes are THERE, and -isystem is comfigured properly
<gkasinath> Pelo, LiraNuna, can you take my question on using an existing Ubuntu 7.10 on internal HDD and converting it to usb bootable.
<prana> Pelo, okay trying with different repos  will try with cd also
<LiraNuna> I got i586-mingw32msvc cross compiler working perfectly
<Pelo> gkasinath, I wouldn'T know about that
<LiraNuna> gkasinath, I don't think Ubuntu supports that...
<LiraNuna> there used to be an "Ubuntu Lite" distro for USB sticks
<gkasinath> Pelo, LiraNuna, okie.
<LiraNuna> too bad it died...
<orbisvicis> well i dont know if this is possible, but can you have the app store the changes on some buffer, tigran?
<Pelo> LiraNuna, that's over my head personnaly
<LiraNuna> guh
<LiraNuna> Pelo, I got 5 cross compilers on my machine
<jangari> pelo, i just got gparted, yes it's sda2
<Pelo> jangari, join me in #pelo, I donT' want to paste in this channel
<LiraNuna> arm-eabi, arm-elf, bfin-elf, i586-mingw32msvc, i686-apple-darwin8 and powerpc-apple-darwin8
<tigran> orbisvicis: I got it already, just going to have the app ran in a bash script, write new config a temp loaction, have bash ask for the password and do its thing, and then delete the temp file. That'll work
<Pelo> LiraNuna, you are more 1337 then I am , I realy can'T thelp with this,  maybe the lovely ppl in ##linux, if they are sober enough
<LiraNuna> okay, make it 6, in addition to native compiler
<gkasinath> Pelo, LiraNuna, I did read about installing a full version of Ubuntu (not the Lite) on USB drive on the ubuntru forums, but there was nothing about using an existing installed os USB bootable.
<LiraNuna> gkasinath, oh, you want to use an existing installation?
<LiraNuna> just copy /home/, /etc/ and /usr/
<Pelo> gkasinath, please stop highlighting me,  I cannot help you with this , I have no knowledge fo this issue
<LiraNuna> after installing a fresh copy to the usb hdd
<user11_011> is there any softwarein ubuntu like icall to call to a phone from pc?
<LiraNuna> user11_011, skype, ekiga
<LiraNuna> user11_011, Application -> Add/Remove -> Search for phone
<user11_011> LiraNuna: they charge you
<LiraNuna> user11_011, I don't know of a free software for that then, maybe Gizmo Project?
<user11_011> LiraNuna: and for some reason my add/remove is not opening up
<SuperQ> user11_011: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/beta/
<gkasinath> "just copy /home/, /etc/ and /usr/" was that for me?
<SuperQ> user11_011: latest skype beta supports video calls too
<LiraNuna> gkasinath, yes, sorry for missing prefix
<user11_011> SuperQ: but it charges!!!
<SuperQ> user11_011: yes, phone calls cost money
<gkasinath> no problem mate.
<LiraNuna> SuperQ, he's a cheapo, he wants a "free one"
<LiraNuna> the only free one I know is Gizmo Project
<SuperQ> LiraNuna: heh
<LiraNuna> but you need to do some stuff before you can call for "free"
<SuperQ> user11_011: skype->skype calls are free :)
<SuperQ> only skype -> POTS cost money
<user11_011> SUperQ LiraNuna: free is not cheap. i wonder how u cheap fellows came to ubuntu
<LiraNuna> "BUT THEY CHARGE!!1!"
<LiraNuna> user11_011, Linux is a powerful cross compiler env
<SuperQ> user11_011: open-platform
<LiraNuna> user11_011, it's annoyingly hard to cross compile on winblows
<LiraNuna> besides, there's no better coding env then linux
<SuperQ> user11_011: I get paid to work on Linux systems for a living
<LiraNuna> I used ubuntu cause it's fun, intuitive and up to date with what I need
<gkasinath> and its cheapo!! :) I have no problem with that! :)
<LiraNuna> without the frustration of HW detection
<albech> LiraNuna: I would disagree with that.. Windows is actually a good dev env
<LiraNuna> gkasinath, I dare you to cross compile on winblows
<LiraNuna> albech, mention visualStudio and you're really asking for it
<dominicus> is it normal that Skype isn't in Synaptic?
<LiraNuna> dominicus, yes, it's proprietary
<dominicus> ok thanks
<SuperQ> speaking of pay, I should try the pay-for cedega to see if it works better for Steam games
<gkasinath> LiraNuna, I agree mate, cross compiling in Windows is almost non-existant. but hey, I dont need to cross compile. cant think of a time I needed to. :)
<bthomson_> http://pastebin.com/m27f58629
<LiraNuna> albech, if they teach you at school that "MSVC" is ruling the market, think again
<gkasinath> I like Ubuntu, because I can do away with all the bloatware with windoze
<LiraNuna> all majot video game companies uses GCC to compile COMMERCIAL GAMES such as Nintendo  uses arm-elf-gcc
<LiraNuna> sony uses mips-eabi, and microsoft... well, they still suck
<bthomson> i tire of microsoft
<bthomson> they arent bad, they just arent good
<gkasinath> microsoft??!! I didnt think make game consoles, the last time I heard, they attempted and made an electric stove instead! :)
<albech> LiraNuna: I have been working with just about every *nix you can mention for the past 15+ years.. So I am a true *nix'er, but I still see some great tools in Windows and use them daily. Visual Studio is one of them
<SuperQ> LiraNuna: also a lot of other embeded platforms cross-compile.. like wifi routers
<LiraNuna> SuperQ, wifi routers uses ARM or MIPS
<SuperQ> ja
<LiraNuna> albech, MSVC is bloated and slow software
<dominicus> anyone know if Gutsy does not force you to use the keyring manager for wi-fi?
<LiraNuna> not to mention GCC is ten times better then GCC4.2.2
<SuperQ> dominicus: if you don't connect to any secured wifi, it shouldn't use it
<LiraNuna> dominicus, if you don't use autologin then it won't ask you
<albech> LiraNuna: well thats your oppinion and I respect that
<SuperQ> dominicus: I think gutsy has a new option to save your passphrase
<dominicus> i sure hope so
<OTiux> Hello,everyone,I'm a green hand ...
<LiraNuna> SuperQ, dominicus, it has - am using it right now
<gkasinath> well, I cant seem to use my broadcom 4306 wifi pcmcia card with wep enabled access point. I ve given up now.
<dominicus> i want autologin and and autoconnect to my secure WPA (or wpa2.. whatever it is) wi-fi
<LiraNuna> dominicus, you can't have both
<Pelo> OTiux, try turpentine
<dominicus> LinaNuna: because you gotta do the little hack?
<LiraNuna> dominicus, what little hack? it's impossible
<SuperQ> dominicus: if you don't rome, you could just turn off network-manager and hard-code it
<LiraNuna> the keyring manager counts on the password you provide to GDM
<SuperQ> dominicus: but that's a bunch of anoying config files
<LiraNuna> fake login == no password == locked keyring
<dominicus> sigh..
<dominicus> why make life so hard..
<SuperQ> dominicus: SECURITY OMG! ;)
<LiraNuna> dominicus, security
<CARLOSSANTANA> How do I make money with Ubuntu???
<oralia> hi.  Is there a way to adjust brightness of your display or gamma in ubuntu feisty fawn? dvd playback is dark though web surfing brightness/screen brightness is fine....
<dominicus> i know, but still
<dominicus> no one is gonna get unauthorized access to a home computer
<SuperQ> hell, my work admins force me to have an encrypted rootfs on my laptop
<dominicus> so it might as well autologin and autoconnect to the home wifi
<SuperQ> dominicus: so hard-code it
<SuperQ> dominicus: wpa_supplicant.conf
<LiraNuna> dominicus, that's the best choice
<CARLOSSANTANA> how can i make $$$ on ubuntu
<SuperQ> CARLOSSANTANA: get a CS degree
<fsanlu> hahaa good answer
<dominicus> SuperQ: i'm not gonna hardcode it.. cause I just won't be able to do it. Until there is an official way I just won't bother
<LiraNuna> CARLOSSANTANA, YOU ATTACK IT'S WEAK POINT FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE
<dominicus> SuperQ: maybe if there was an app.. but a little hack.. nah
<CARLOSSANTANA> i can get CS degree from ubuntu?
<Pelo> CARLOSSANTANA, I've been doing suport here for a year and I havenT' made a dime
<fsanlu> merry christmas everyone!
<fsanlu> (for those who celebrate it)
<SuperQ> dominicus: yea, sorry, wish it was easier
<tigran> orbisvicis: Works :-D
<SuperQ> dominicus: hold on a sec, let me see if there's another way
<CARLOSSANTANA> how do you eat Pelo
 * Pelo wonders why all the religious nuts are out in force tonight of all night
<dominicus> SuperQ: my ears are open
<CARLOSSANTANA> i am hungry need money for food
<Pelo> CARLOSSANTANA, Ihave a real job
<dominicus> zomg its pelo
<Sithis> lol
<OTiux> merry christmas,fsanlu
<CARLOSSANTANA> ubuntu is not a real job?
<tigran> Pelo: whats going on? lol
<Pelo> CARLOSSANTANA, not in this channel it isn'T
<fsanlu> hehe thanks Otiux
<CARLOSSANTANA> i want a real job in ubuntu
<btse> write a book
<fsanlu> now who wants to give me the best christmas present right now by answering a question? lol.. ill give you an e-hug right after i promise
<Pelo> CARLOSSANTANA, move to england and get an interview at cannonical
<Sithis> lol
<Urbandale> can i ask an azureus question?
<Urbandale> I know this isn't the riight channel, but the azureus channel is full of tumbleweeds
<OTiux> But here we are still working in Christmas....
<Pelo> Urbandale, can I beat you ?
<ilaeta> happy christmas
<dominicus> hey guys: i got a USB headset with built-in drivers... is there any chance it will work on Ubuntu?
<Sithis> noes
<Pelo> fsanlu, waht is your quesiton ?
<tigran> dominicus: try it...
<ilaeta> can i install joost in ubuntu?
<CARLOSSANTANA> shazzz im too poor to move to englandland
<dominicus> i just did.. i dont think its working
<Pelo> dominicus, check the model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<dominicus> ok
<CARLOSSANTANA> i'm going to have to work in a store with WINDOWS
<Pelo> CARLOSSANTANA, please stop
<CARLOSSANTANA> ok cya Pelo
<Pelo> ilaeta, does jost have a linux port or a linux alternative ?
<BHSPitMonkey> If I wanted to get a teensy web server running in a few minutes on my Ubuntu desktop (for internal use on my network, temporarily), what should I use?  :)
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey, apache ?
<ilaeta> Pelono....i dont know...im trying to use wine but oesnt work
<fsanlu> Pelo, well i was reading up on the restricted things such as mp3's and the flash-plugin for firefox. so i decided i wana install it and used the add/remove app to install the extra packages. well it kinda hung after it downloaded.. i dont know if that was just a fluke tho. should i retry? or are there other ways of getting those codecs/etc..
<BHSPitMonkey> Pelo, I was thinking something more like lighthttpd would be preferable, but I don't know.
<travkin> Guys. I am have AMD Athlon processor, how to select platform whati need, x86 or i686?
<fsanlu> Pelo (oh im a new user of Ubuntu as of today :], pardon my newness)
<BHSPitMonkey> I think apache is a little heavyweight for my needs
<Pelo> !mp3 > fsanlu check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<fsanlu> Pelo thank you
<Urbandale> does anyone have a solution for odd character encoding in azureus?
<jangari> pelo, thanks again, merry northern hibernal solstice celebrations, and i'll see you all later
<Pelo> fsanlu,  no problem and I am not dismissing you with standard instructions, that's just the easiet way to go about it , do not let the instructiosn frighten you
<tushyd> hey, i need to burn an ISO of a movie that's from a DVD-9. Are there any good programs to compress the movie to fit onto a dvd-5?
<Pelo> BHSPitMonkey,  I realy donT' know much about this stuff, next to nothing realy
<no0tic-local> tushyd, k9copy
<tushyd> much appreciated
<fsanlu> Pelo i actually found these intructions and it hung my computer..
<iblicf> hi everybody :) , i used to cancel an 'apt-get install' process , how to stop it ? becacause it prompt me "dpkg --configure -a" when i use apt next time ...
<Pelo> Urbandale, presonnaly I recommend you use something other thenn azureus, most other clients are much lighter and simpler to use
<bthomson_> bittorrent is illegal
<Urbandale> pelo, yeah, I know, but ive used it for about a year now and I'm real comfortable with it is all
<Pelo> fsanlu, open synaptic  ( menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager) ,  search for gstreamer,  install every single gstreamer0.10 package you see , that shoudl handle most of it
<Urbandale> did ne1 see what bth said? lol
<Pelo> Urbandale, I use to do support in #azureus-support, trust me,  get someting else,  try utorrent on wine , or deluge torrent
<btse> bthomson, why is bittorrent illegal?
<Urbandale> pelo, yeah, the azureus support channel has 11 users, but my question has been up for around 25 minutes
<Urbandale> btse, its not, and he left
 * Pelo did support in #azureus-support over chrismass a few years ago when bittorrent was taking off and azureus was the bee's knees,  he would trouble shoot 5 nat problems at a time ,  
<btse> right...
<Urbandale> nah, im good with NAT, its wierd though
<Pelo> btse, bittorrent is not illegal, but some of thecontent being shared might have copyright attached to it
<Urbandale> my character encoding is off, and not just on the torrents
<Urbandale> its on the client itself as well
<btse> I know, but I was wonmdering what bthomson thought
<Pelo> Urbandale, sounds like a code page problem  the caracters you may be having problems with might be chinese or something similar, as in non latin
<SuperQ> dominicus: yea, I got nothing
<gkasinath> I gtg now fellas, thanks a bunch for your ideas and tips that I learnt when I was here. bye for now and have a great new year!
<vinicius> my wget gives the "unable to get local issuer certificate" error at any https download, what's the problem?
<dominicus> SuperQ: it's ok.. I just dont think that not giving the users a choice is good
<BHSPitMonkey> btse, bthompson left immediately after saying what he said
<SuperQ> dominicus: The only thing I can think of is to take apart the C code that prompts and write something that reads a dotfile
<BHSPitMonkey> he was trolling
<SuperQ> dominicus: I don't think it's intentional
<btse> Ok, didn't see he left
<SuperQ> dominicus: I think it's just what the author thought was "good enough"
<btse> That's why nick completion didn't work :)
<dominicus> SuperQ: Well anything that's free is good enough.. but it can always be better
<OTiux> I'm now run Ubuntu in VMware , WinXP env .... and I'm afraid of deal with this two systems ... Shall I format my HardDisk to install Ubuntu?
<Urbandale> pelo, other people said to change my default torrent encoding, as it was on the offending character set. it is now on UTF-8 again but no fix came from it
<SuperQ> dominicus: Hrm, I wonder which app is actually asking for the passphrase
<SuperQ> dominicus: there is a pam plugin
<SuperQ> dominicus: but I don't think that's going to help with auto-login
<Pelo> Urbandale, did you restart azureus ?
<lulu> i'm having problems setting up dual monitors on ubuntu
<Urbandale> pelo, yeah, one of the first fixes i tried
<Pelo> Urbandale, that's realy all I have for you
<Jordan_U> OTiux, Are you sure you are ready to be completely without windows or do you plan to dual boot / run windows in vmware in Ubuntu?
<Urbandale> pelo, well, thanks then
<Allenwr> Ok, that didnt work.
<andreiMe> how can i install openmotif please?
<dominicus> SuperQ: whatareyougonnado.. it's ok, thanks for the help anyways
<Pelo> Allenwr, what didnT' work ?
<Allenwr> On boot, it freezes
<Pelo> Allenwr, what did you do ? that didnT' work ?
<Allenwr> I am on the live cd again.
<Allenwr> i did the sudo command you told me
<Allenwr> selected the drive and the PCI address
<Pelo> Allenwr, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Allenwr> yes
<Pelo> Allenwr, no leave those alone, just select the video driver
<Pelo> Allenwr, also if you are not gonna use it , disable your onbaord video card from the bios
<Allenwr> i left everything else default
<Allenwr> i dont have a disable option
<Allenwr> its retarded
<Jordan_U> Allenwr, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Jordan_U> Allenwr, That will only ask about the driver
<Pelo> thank you jordan
<Allenwr> hmm
<Allenwr> ok
<Jordan_U> Allenwr, Or possibly the resolution also, I think it no longer needs to ask that though in 7.10
 * Pelo will be able to go to bed in 25 min 
<Allenwr> it asked me which resolutions I wanted
<Jordan_U> Pelo, There is a factoid for it if you forget, !xconfig :)
<Allenwr> I left it at default
<jgoo> Merry Christmas! And now, torrents....
<Jordan_U> Allenwr, What card do you have and what driver was selected by default?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, I'm a bit tired tonight I' trying to stay up so I can get to some odd work shifts this week
<Allenwr> I have the nvidia fx 5200
<jgoo> What is the default torrent handler on gutsy, for firefox? I just see 'trackerd' as a process, nothing that signifies the torrent window I have open...
<lulu> i have a Nividia geforce 4000mx agp, with and old pci video card for my second monitor. but i'm having problems makeing them work together, like when i set the agp monitor to be at a resolution, it messes up. and it keeps going to the old pci card instead of the agp. any ideas?
<jgoo> I started two torrents last night, but santa reset my computer (he is working for the MPAA!!), now, how do I resume them? (using the default torrent handler!)
<andreiMe> does anyone know how to install openmotif, cause i get a stupid error
<andreiMe> please
<jgoo> oooooh. I found the same link, and used 'open' and it did continue session... (BitTorrent (default))
<jgoo> but how do I see all sessions that can be continued?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Urbandale> pelo, gnite!
<lulu> any ideas?
<Allenwr> I feel like I am SOL on this.
<jgoo> Allenwr: you have an nvidia 5200? I have one of those (and a 5700) both work flawlessly first time without issues on ubuntu
<Allenwr> hmm
<Allenwr> I am just unlucky then
<jgoo> right now I have an ati 9200 ancient thing, and compiz runs absolutely fine on it (much to be amazement)
<jgoo> Allenwr: maybe there is a different way of doing what you are trying to do... but I probably don't know it... :-/
<Allenwr> I dunno, I am using my on board when trying to install the drivers for the 5200
<emmerac> anybody know if there is a gui front end for truecrypt?
<emmerac> so no answer I guess...
<Allenwr> jgoo
<Allenwr> do you have your 5200 running right now?
<chazco> emmera - there is, but it can be unreliable.... I'd strongly recommend the command line in this case
<rumi> hi
<rumi> hi
<kefler_> yaya, i got my wine problem fixed :D
<rumi> how r u?
<jgoo> i r gud u?
<soldats> good
<rumi> me too
<rumi> ur asl pls
<kefler_> ALSA loads but I hear no sound(using logitech USB headset) any ideas as to what could be wrong ?
<Allenwr> anyone here running a nvidia geforce fx 5200 at this moment?
<jgoo> This is like... live-action-bash.org right here...
<Silver_Fox> Merry Christmas all!
<jgoo> Holly Jolly Christmas To You Too!
<Allenwr> jgoo, do you have your 5200 running right now?
<Ximal> Im having trouble on my laptop ... I have ethernet-cble based internet... yet ...when i disconnect the ethernet cable I noticed my wireless internal internet is not working ...  Anyone have a clue as to what the heck I did wrong ? or how to test to get it working again /
<Ximal> ?
<GeorgeA> my mouse has 5 buttons, how can i set them up on ubuntu? (left + middle + right + two 'custom')
<bqmassey> i'm looking at a "minimum requirements" list for a program i want to install.. what's the best way to see if i have them all?
<kefler_> Ximal: does your wireless card get an IP or does it just not do anything PERIOD ?
<Benalex> bqmassey: is it a game?
<Ximal> no... the rf light indicating it is on... DOES NOT come on in linux.. but when I boot windows it does..
<bqmassey> it's Straw RSS reader
<kefler_> Ximal: what wireless card do you have ?
<Ximal> I've right clicked the adapater on top right ... and enabled networking and wireless in ubuntu
<Ximal> the card is compatible.. i know....
<Benalex> bqmassey: why do you think you should check req for a RSS reader?
<Ximal> I'vebeen using it so far... but i did something trying ti nstall my sprint card..
<btse> but the light goen on olny on receive/send
<kefler_> Ximal: my friend has this problem while mine works fine and we both use the same card
<Ximal> something like sudo dmesg|grep ttyUSB
<bqmassey> Benalex:  i'm an idiot on linux and im trying to build and install something.. i just dont know if the minimum requirements are filled
<Ximal> i also did sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<kefler_> does your wireless card show up in the ifconfig ?
<Benalex> bqmassey: ahaa you mean dependencies!!
<Ximal> so i'm wandering how to reverse them... i think i install the wrong 1 mo
<Ximal> 1 moment kefler... will look
<bqmassey> Benalex:  it literally says "Minimum Requirements"
<Ximal> no it isn't kefler
<Ximal> because it's not turned on
<Ximal> for some reason it turns on in windows... not linux..
<kefler_> wireless cards don't "turn on"
<Silver_Fox> I have a bit of a problem with Movie Player, whenever i pop in a dvd, movie player opens and starts playing it!  But i dont want it to!  How do i fix this?
<Ximal> yes they do if ur mobo supports rf on and off functions
<Ximal> ....
<kefler_> that's like saying disabling a nic in windows is turning off your nic card >.>
<Ximal> umm yeah
<Ximal> it's a gateway
<Ximal> I can turn OFF the card but not the power supplied to it
<Ximal> umm... the function key and f2 does thi for me..
<Ximal> but for some reason when i disabled the usbserial i screwed up doing other commands and can't figure out how to undo them..
<lwizard1> Silver_Fox, id like to disable that myself
<Ximal> really sucks
<kefler_> you can prevent your os from using it(with the exception of built on lan cards ie. laptops)
<kefler_> but back to your actual problem
<Benalex> bqmassey: instead of digging for this consider using Akregator or Lifera Feed Reader
<kefler_> is your card built in or pcmcia ?
<bqmassey> Benalex:  i want to try to build something...   but i have lifera and dont like it
<Ximal> mini slot internal mobo conectors
<Benalex> bqmassey: one second
<Ximal> the kindyou have to tke the case apart
<Ximal> but don't worry.. i'll just reinstall
<hangthedj> anybody know a better way to make a live cd besides remastersys?
<Ximal> i haven't done anything important on my laptop anyhow..
<Ximal> i'm just switching to it for power consumption issues at home... it costs 40 bucks a month to operate this desktop tower ... versus my laptop's power consumption
<Ximal> ;)
<Silver_Fox> lwizard1,   Well, lets do it!
<kefler_> yes I run 2 desktops and a laptop
<Benalex> bqmassey: read this carefully.. it should help http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<kefler_> power consumption adds up fast >><
<kefler_> >.<
<Silver_Fox> lwizard1,  its hela annoying
<bqmassey> Benalex:  thanks
<Jordan_U> Ximal, Do you use a heater in the room your computer is in?
<Ximal> no ... jordan
<Ximal> i keep myhouse at 60* at all times.. fahrenheit
 * BernardB wishes everybody a fantastic Christmas!
<kefler_> Jordan is thinking static electricity ?
<lulu> i have a compaq fs740 and i'm having problems configuring it for ubuntu with dual monitors. any help?
<Ximal> hehe... nm... kefler ... u guys off the wall... i can get it to work if i reinstall... so i should be fine... meh..
<Jordan_U> Ximal, Too bad, I was going to say a computer is just as efficient at generating heat as any heater, so you can just turn down your heater and waste no energy at all ( with the right ventilation :)
<fsanlu> i have a small question. when installing the restricted formats.. i installed the package then went on firefox to install the flash plugin. it installed successfully, but then now it still doesnt run and it is telling me to install the plugin once again
<Ximal> nah jordan ...mine doesn't provide enough heat for my sized room.. it DOES take the chill off..
<kefler_> sorry I couldn't help with your problem Ximal i'm kinda new to linux XD
<Benalex> !flash | fsanlu
<ubotu> fsanlu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Ximal> but at 65 degrees all month long and as an added test i left 2 halogen bulbs burning... i got only a 57USDollar electric bill...
<Ximal> not badd eh ?
<kefler_> darn good comapred to mine >.>
<bqmassey> how do i find out if i have "pybsddb" installed?
<Ximal> yeah
<kefler_> 230 - 310 for hydro >.>
<Ximal> I'm in an all electric trailer..
<Ximal> 70 by 14 wide..
<Benalex> bqmassey: have you initiated make command?
<bqmassey> no.. the readme says to make sure that's installed.. i just need to know how to figure that out
<kefler_> that's quite a big trailer =O
<Ximal> hell... i'm talking leaving my 2 lights on in the house so i wake up and not in the dark since i'm a midnighter... right jordan / kefler / and I run my tv when i want.... my fan.... since i smoke.. to keep the room from getting foggy... etc etc... and i run my laptop..
<hangthedj> bqmassey, in a terminal do dpkg -l|grep pybsddb
<fsanlu> Benalex, the thing is i did that. and it currently states on my packages that it is installed... but it still doesnt work with firefox
<bqmassey> thanks hangthedj
<Ximal> May i also say... this distro of linux saves me electricity compared to windows dang power consumption issues... with vid card etc..
<Benalex> bqmassey: click system>administration>synaptic package manager> and search for pybsddb
<wernergibbon> Hi everybody. I'm having a problem with an ATI driver. When booting with the live-CD and enabling the nonfree ATI driver, everything works fine. But after installation, and after doing the same, I always end up starting in the safe-graphics mode. I even copied the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from the live CD configuration and used it in the installed version, but with no effect... Can anyone help?
<kefler_> werner: what ati card do you have ?
<fsanlu> Benalex, for some reason even tho it is installed that firfefox thinks that the plugin isnt :\
<KalEl> hi, is the KDE4 complete and out for Ubuntu?
<Benalex> fsanlu: flash install is cuurently broken...
<Benalex> !flash | fsanlu
<ubotu> fsanlu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<wernergibbon> kefler_: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] (correctly recognized on the live system)
<Benalex> fsanlu: Read what ubotu said
<brian_gaff> jewish
<kefler_> werner: try this installation method: follow from Method 2 downwards http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<brian_gaff> jewish
<wernergibbon> kefler_: thanks for your tip. going to try this right away
<kefler_> werner: you'll have to restart ubuntu during that process which your graphics will screw up, but continue until you're done and it should work fine
<brian_gaff> jewish
<KalEl> hi, the sound controls (volumes etc) have a good amount of lag in my system, how can i fix this please
<kefler_> werner: the ati drivers in the restricted drivers work for me until I reboot then it buggs up for me too
<brian_gaff> I use the acx drivers
<hangthedj> brian_gaff, happy chanukah
<hangthedj> ?
<brian_gaff> ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone and happy holidays!
<brian_gaff> -b +/- sqrt[b^2 - 4ac] /2a
<kefler_> werner: i even got XGL to work with my ati car =D
<Benalex> MilhousePunkRock: goodmorning :)
<kefler_> card*
<MilhousePunkRock> I am looking for a way to downgrade my nvidia-glx-new to 100.14.11
<lordofthepigs> Hello! Is there some tool, that listen for mouse events and prints them to the console, in the same style as acpi_listen does?
<MilhousePunkRock> lordofthepigs: xev?
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i play a dvd?
<Cyber_Stalker> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cyber_Stalker> ~dvd
<brian_gaff> !dvd
<brian_gaff> ~dvd
<brian_gaff> !CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brian_gaff> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<brian_gaff> cool :)
<lordofthepigs> MilhousePunkRock: Thanks exaclty what I was looking for
<brian_gaff> is ubuntu looking for programmers?
<kefler_> werner: if you don't want to use compiz, then there is a quick fix, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the Load "glx" line
<brian_gaff> I'm not a very good programmer, but I have an extensive background in mathematicsd
<lordofthepigs> MilhousePunkRock: however, my computer doesn't behave the way I expected it.... ;-(
<soldats> brian_gaff, python programmers yes
<MilhousePunkRock> brian_gaff: Most likely... Just jump on launchpad and see what you can do...
<chazco> Hi...how can i determine the size of a directory tree... Nautilus claims it to be 20MB (ish) but a .tar.gz of it is 400MB...
<MilhousePunkRock> chazco: Right click and properties should work...
<brian_gaff> I have no experience with python, but I'm pretty experienced with C
<chazco> Thats saying 20MB, which I dont think is correct
<jgoo> chazco: there is a 'Disk Usage Analyzer'
<jgoo> install that and select the folder and it will show you more
<jgoo> you can also use
<jgoo> du
<soldats> brian_gaff, go to ubuntu homepage and look for the section on joining the dev team
<kefler_> chazco: right click on the top most folder in the tree and go to properties
<jgoo> in the console, du -H perhaps
<chazco> du is a terminal one right? Will try that
<Ximal> ok how bout this...anyone know what the command for startup-manager is ? because i cant find it in any menus... to use
<chazco> kefler_ - It seems to be reporting it wrong
<KalEl> merry christmas, and here's a pile of games for you http://freeonlinefun.blogspot.com/2007/12/top-25-linux-3d-games.html
<jgoo> chazco: do you have any links or symlinks? don't knwo how it handles them
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i edit my sources again?
<chazco> jgoo - probably, but nothing to outside of the tree
<lordofthepigs> I'm trying to catch events  that should be fired by some hard-buttons. They work under windows, but I can't seem to catch the event on linux
<lordofthepigs> I've tried ACPI, Keyboard and Mouse event without result
<lordofthepigs> any suggestions?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone have any luck getting Firefox 3 Beta 2 working with Flash under 64-bit Linux?
<kefler_> Xamil: try sudo services-admin
<chazco> hmm... du gives me yet another different size :D
<bqmassey> are there any feed readers for gnome that allow for scheduled updating or some advanced way to control updating?
<lordofthepigs> Is there any file I can tail to see the event?
<chazco> So... any ideas? Nautilus thinks the tree is 20MB, du thinks 50MB, a .tar is 400MB and a .tar.gz is 350MB...
<finn> hello?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i slow down my mouse speed in kubuntu
<finn> hi people
<finn> I am an extreme newbie to IRC.
<kefler_> System>Preferences>Mouse
<finn> I need to ask a question about installing an ubuntu server. can someone help me?
<Duster> ask away
<Ximal> finn you can install it through syster>administration>synaptics package manager ....
<finn> ok, I want to setup a Tor server. but I want to encrypt all the data to protect the users and myself simul....
<Ximal> hmm.. * that's my que to sit down and wait for someone to nswer finn's q's *
<finn> ximal, the server will have 2 18 GB blank drives...
<finn> ximal ok :P
<Ximal> man... finn... noone can touch your stuff if you setting up lamp...
<Ximal> Also you can setup ftp but you're on your own configuring it..
<finn> are you sure? I read that a guy working at an isp received a subpoena from the fbi about a tor server.....:(
<Jay-Oh-En> Duster: didnt work
<Duster> did you follow it until you finished ?
<finn> yes I intend to setup lamp....
<Duster> cause part way through you have to restart
<Ximal> tor ?
<Ximal> torrent ?
<GeorgeA> /usr/lib/X11/XKeysymDB does not exist for me, is there a way to get it?
<Duster> and your video drivers will still be buggy
<khelll> i have installed openldap but i miss configured some options... when i tried to reinstall it , i couldnt get the configuration interface again, how shall i start installation from scratch ?
<Duster> you have to complete all the steps for it to work(after a final restart)
<musikgoat> tor servers only hold small chucks of info which is encapsulated by encryption, finn only some end points are high risk
<finn> no no....... a tor server for that onion network..
<finn> oh ok
<Jay-Oh-En> Duster: how do i change my mouse speed? what you told me to do didnt work
<finn> so the encryption is already a part of the tor software?
<Duster> ooh
<Duster> sorry
<musikgoat> the vast amount of nodes cannot give any identifying info
<GeorgeA> nvm got it, it was in /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB
<Duster> Jay: that's the only way I know of
<musikgoat> finn: thats the layers of the onion
<finn> but I was thinking about setting up the server so people could create pages or maybe even forums so they can talk about the rights abuses in their countries.....
<finn> but I am concerned about being nailed about someone putting porn on the server...
<Ximal> would someone please explain what a tor' server is ?
<finn> http://www.torproject.org/
<musikgoat> finn: i haven't set one up myself, so i'm not sure whats packaged, but i'm sure there is something out there,  finn: you cant serve anonymously
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, I've just been given a Canon Powershot A530, but Ubuntu doesn't recognise it when I plug it in. What drivers/apps do I need, please?
<musikgoat> finn: that is locally of course
<Ximal> finn .. putting a report this site link on each one .... being a necessity and a requirement of being able to be hosted would be your best bet ;)
<finn> ok :) :P
<finn> ohh umm
<musikgoat> making a tor node, and hosting pages should be separate
<finn> I don't want freedom rights people being reported to their government
<finn> oh it is?
<finn> I thought the tor server could allowing chatting and mail , etc
<Ximal> finn: here's the flaw I see..
<musikgoat> well yeah,  so you being one of thousands of nodes, allows the packets to be anonymous, all ending at one "end-point" that still goes to the site
<Ximal> In torproject ..
<finn> what?
<musikgoat> that end-point is still going to that site, and thats what the FBI wants
<soldats> its slow
<Ximal> If it bounces your traffic to others... they might be able to sniff the data they're sending and receiving... what if you aren't the guy looking at child porn.. but someone else is.. but the fbi traces your IP ADDRESS as the place the data last bounced..
<NelsonUWP> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Ximal> Thus you are subpoena'd for court..
<musikgoat> yeah its slow, you don't want to use it for any file sharing, you will never get it :-)
<Ximal> because you helped AID someone in illegal activities
<NelsonUWP> ayone know how to install flash on firefox 3?
<Ximal> u need to be on a tor network with people you TRUST
<soldats> lol i know
<Ximal> don't get on an open tor network finn..
<finn> well that is why I want to encrypt the data
<Ximal> encrypting the data..
<musikgoat> thats trivial
<Ximal> WILL NOT help the data coming in and out of your network relay
<finn> so if subpoenaed all I can do is provided nonsense data ;)
<musikgoat> if they want it, they will get it
<Ximal> get it ?
<Duster> Ximal: you're half right
<Duster> Ximal: that theory wouldn't hold up in court
<keram> i'm using kpowersave and it seems my laptop's processors are stuck at a fractional speed
<finn> well, the guy at the ISP who was subpoenaed was able to prove he wasn't involved somehow....
<mc2> wthat is the command used to execute the run command dialog box in gutsy. (not key combination, but actual command)
<keram> is there a way to manually set the clock rate?
<open-gl> hello, i am trying to install gtk 2.10 but when i type ./configure --prefix=/opt/gtk   it says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<open-gl> what should i do
<mc2> im gonna make a shortcut to it using keytouch
<Ximal> no... but unless you duster ... are sure... that this data going back and forth is without compromising .... then ok... but would you take that chance ?
<keram> or to even check the speed the processors are going?
<soldats> open-gl, read the README.txt
<finn> somehow these tor server operators are protecting themselves .....but I can't determine how :(
<musikgoat> Ximal: the data is encapsulated with layers of encryption for every node it goes through
<Duster> Ximal: they'd have serious trouble taking me to court and proving I purposely helped someone watch child porn
<soldats> should say in the package somewhere
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, I've just been given a camera, Canon Powershot A530, but Ubuntu doesn't recognise it when I plug it in. What drivers/apps do I need, please?
<fredo> hello, how find the label cdrom ??
<fredo> what is comd ?
<Ximal> it's a theory just like the server.... :) hence the name Project..
<musikgoat> finn, thats the beauty of encryption, is that symetric key is reverseable with the same key, layer after layer
<open-gl> soldats i am reading the installation guide on there website and thats what it's telling me to do
<keram> anyone?
<musikgoat> finn, there is a good podcast about it from steve gibson somewhere
<Duster> the tor project is legal, using it is legal
<musikgoat> tells you all about how it works
<Duster> WHAT you use it may be illegal however
<Duster> but that doesn't mean they'll take you to court because your name pops up somewhere along the lines
<finn> so to be clear, if the court subpoenas my data..will it be overwritten already or will the data be encrypted already without me needing to install the server with the encryption capability?
<zheng> can i install .rpm package on ubuntu?
<finn> musikgoat.....I would really appreciate it if you could help me find that podcast
<Duster> it's only a felony if you directly aid someone
<musikgoat> finn, if you are running a tor server, the data in and out is encrypted, except if you are an endpoint
<lwizard1> zheng, you need alien to use rpm
<Duster> and it's only obstruction if you refuse to comply with the law
<fredo> , je cherche la commande pour connaitre le label ( LE titre) de mon cdrom que je viens d'inserer !???
<musikgoat> finn, google security now tor server
<finn> but I want to offer my server as an endpoint
<finn> they are sorely needed
<drunkard> can someone please tell me how i can get to a help room?
<musikgoat> finn: thats a risk then, because not having the data cannot stop the ISP's from being told to shut you off
<Ximal> drunkard as your question here..
<Ximal> this is thehelp room ;)
<musikgoat> as your IP is what goes to whatever address they don't want
<musikgoat> yeah drunkard  sorry I'm off topic
<finn> that's why I'm so interested in encrypted the disk from the start
<Ximal> oh not really.. we're having a constructive conversation.. lot better than walking into a room with noone talking and all gone afk.. lol
<Ximal> install finn gnompg ;)
<finn> as long as I can continue to monitor that the server processes are not hacked or abused
<Ximal> or gpg for gnome or kde
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, I've just been given a camera, Canon Powershot A530, but Ubuntu doesn't recognise it when I plug it in. What drivers/apps do I need, please?
<finn> :P ok
<drunkard> i just installed ubuntustudio after upgrading to 7.10 and the wirless worked after the upgrade but not after ubuntu studio , how do i resolve this issue? my wireless card is intel pro/wireless 3945ABG
<Ximal> lower case .. are you in 64 bit or something
<Ximal> OMG
<Ximal> drunkard u just made me realize i'm having the same issue..
<musikgoat> finn: encfs is a common file system encryption as well
<Ximal> tht's what i did when my wireless stopped working
<finn> yes I read that grub now offers the ability to install an encryped......lvs? is that correct?
<soldats> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat> finn: lvm ?
<azazel6667> hiya, I can't get window decorations with compiz enabled even with the decorator plugin enabled, any ideas?
<finn> yes sorry, lvm
<lwizard1> lvm = linux volume manager
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, which version of ubuntu are you using?
 * Duster think LVM would lead to serious fragmentation >.>
<drunkard> i can't find anything anywhere, but when i try to open the restricted drivers i get an error message about having to install something but i forget what
<finn> duster? how so?
<kaper> why i can't mount ntfs from remote host $sudo mount -t cifs //server/folder /mount_dir -o username=xxx ?
<LOWER_CASE> Ximal, ompaul, where can I find the ubuntu rev?
<ompaul> !ntfs | kaper
<ubotu> kaper: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Duster> from what I understand LVM resizes your partition as needed no ?
<KalEl> how can i restart my sound system
<Ximal> rev ?
<KalEl> none of the games is playing sound anymore
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE,  click on system - about ubuntu
<KalEl> i do not know why
<musikgoat> kaper: why cifs?  smbfs should work
<finn> well, I'm a newbie, but won't I need only 2 partitons?
<KalEl> but the pidgin and other apps are still playing sounds
<Ximal> duster ... ever  heard of partition editor ? or parted ?
<kaper> musikgoat:  before i use debian it works
<kaper> so i remember this command
<drunkard> Ximal can you check to see if you geyt an error message when you try to open the restricted drivers?
<kaper> ok i will try
<lwizard1> Duster, basically using LVM you can take 2 40gb drive and have it report as 1 80gb iirc
<Ximal> yes i do drunkard
<Duster> partitioning before install is one thing, but partitioning after install is another
<Ximal> i definately doo
<musikgoat> kaper: its not really the filesystem on the other side, it should just be whats serving on the other side
<drunkard> what does it say?
<finn> yes wizard that's what I want....
<musikgoat> like samba
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, Ximal, Ubuntu 7.04 - the Feisty Fawn
<Duster> why not just buy the harddrive size you want ? >.>
<Ximal> i need linux restricted modules 2.6.22-14.rt
<finn> because I'm poor :(
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, so the first thing I ask you do to is to unplug the camera from the machine and put it in a different usb port
<chazco> Hi... when using any of the special-effects (graphics) in 7.10 my keyboard shortcuts for closing a window and showing the panel menu wont work... ideas?
<Ximal> is there a way to fix that ?
<finn> I bought a server for $15
<finn> :P
<drunkard> thats what i need as well, do you know where to get those?
<musikgoat> sweet
<Ximal> finn = wants raid...
<musikgoat> heh
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, tried, that, also first USB port was the one I use for Flash Sticks...
<finn> I though raid took 1 disk and made a redunant copy..?
<Ximal> not sure.... going to plug in my laptop now..
 * Duster wants raid 0+1 with 32 drives :D
<KalEl> not fair... i want to buy server for $15
<finn> :P
<Ximal> to the e-net cord to see if ican getit to work onwired..
<finn> it's an old server
<lwizard1> finn, sounds almost like me I repaired someones xbox and was given 2 servers (both servers are quad 550mhz with 4gb ram each)
<finn> dual P3 512 MB 2 18 GB drives
<drunkard> does anyone know how i can resolve the issue that I need linux restricted modules 2.6.22-14.rt?
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, so did the camera turn itself on and ask you to "ok" connected to computer?
<musikgoat> fann there are different raids, you are trying to accomplish what would be called JBOD
<KalEl> oh in that case ok i suppose
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, also, have used the similar line of cameras at work with Win-XP, so I'm familiar with the cameras themselves.
 * Duster where can I buy old cheap servers ? XD
<KalEl> still a good deal though
<Ximal> how do i get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-rt ???
<musikgoat> lvm should work
<finn> secret ;)
<mc2> wthat is the command used to execute the run command dialog box in gutsy. (not key combination, but actual command)
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, no, it didn't, but then it doesn't under Win-XP with no special Canon software installed.
<mc2> im gonna make a shortcut to it using keytouch
<lwizard1> finn, yup except I have 4 18gb 10,000rpm SCSI 3 drives in each
<finn> ok I will use that encrypted lvm........but will I be able to protect the server from hackers?
<drunkard> i know the sudo command, but wireless is my only net connection and i dont know how to do it with the livecd running as i am now
<lwizard1> finn, that would depend on what ever you have on the server like apache for webserver etc
<lwizard1> etc
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, camera problem check battery - it needs to "wake up" when on usb port or else you can't have the flash inside it mount as a mass storage device
<Ximal> drunkard .... do sudo apt-get install *missing file error * etc
<lwizard1> drunkard, terminal
<Ximal> should work if the repository hasyour mising file
<drunkard> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-lowlatency linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-rt
<finn> yes I want to do that lawd thing..oh hell I forgot the acronym...:P really I am a total newbie to this .....lol
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, proof, start applications, accessories, terminal, in there type lsusb and I guess it does not see the device
<lwizard1> finn, LAMP
<finn> LAMP! yes
<musikgoat> heh
<ompaul> !lamp | finn
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, fresh batts, & taken ~15 photos this afternoon.
<ubotu> finn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lwizard1> finn, Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<Ximal> FINALLY
<Ximal> got it
<Ximal> w00t
<Ximal> heh
<ompaul> !enter | Ximal  ( ;- )  )
<ubotu> Ximal  ( ;- )  ): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<finn> yes thank you I bookmarked that! do you think this will offer the best set of services for the intended tor users?
<lwizard1> any by the merry christmas everyone (to those who celebrate it)
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, "Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 " <<< same as when unplugged
<Ximal> ahh come on om... i'm just saying I got something to work without asking for once... it's a triumphant day my friend !
<Ximal> lol
<drunkard> does anyone know how i can use a terminal command with a linux livecd running but make the change to the copy on the harddrive?
<musikgoat> finn: most servers don't need more than LAMP
<musikgoat> also depends on who and how you are going to allow access
<finn> but we're talking about a special set of users......people trying to communicate covertly in a hostile environment.....
<lwizard1> i always used http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, your usb on the camera is not talking to the machine - I stick by my earlier call problem on camera end - if it does not show up on lsusb you got no hope of it talking to it - shouting into the void so to speak, pointless exercise
<finn> thanks wizard and ubotu
<lwizard1> drunkard, you use it from the menus on the top left under accessories
<Duster> hmm
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, thanks ... will take to work on 27th & try there... if no go, then will take camera back
<lwizard1> finn, np i've been using linux for around 3 years, and ubuntu since 5.10
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, does your machine have or you have card reader?
<Ximal> lower_case ... use vmplayer or something ... like vmware to install virtual pc ... etc...
<finn> oh I have a Creative ultra ATA IDE RAID controller card....will this be useful for combining my 2 18 Gb hard drives?
<Ximal> it might be a window only dependent piece of hardware ... because it's a type of .... umm hardware.. like the sprint usb=bussed cards
<musikgoat> yes finn
<moDumass> hey all, i installed Alien arena through the add/remove in Applications,, and couldnt get it started, and now my screen looks like its been magnified like 3 times
<finn> are there drivers for creative cards in linux?
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, no card reader, just some USB memory sticks which work OK
<finn> oh great
<lordofthepigs> Is there a guide somewhere on how to get suspend to work with my laptop?
<lwizard1> finn, Raid is for taking multiple drives and see only one basically 2 18gb drives that show up as 1 18gb drive but if one drive dies you can replace it with another and not lose data
<moDumass> if anyone knows how to unmagnify that would be awesome
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, you could see where that was going, I think you need to find one before you bring it to shop get your photos
<lordofthepigs> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat> finn: i am almost positive on that,  if not, LVM is what you were going to go for, hardware raid is supposed to be faster, but i think software raid (what you are doing with LVM) seems to be safer
<finn> it's a shame tor isn't an integral part of open source servers.....it seems to fit the spirit of the project......
<lordofthepigs> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<finn> ok thanks musik
<Duster> wicked
<musikgoat> finn: i could be wrong tho
<Duster> found an old scsi server for 100$ :D
<Duster> lol
<ehc> i just installed kubuntu 7.10, then it said that I could upgrade to the newest version: 7.10. So I did even though this doesn't make sense. Now after downloading all of the packages it is stalled at 0% at "Installing the upgrades". Is there something I can do?
<Duster> and an old p.o.s 450mhz computer for 13$
<Duster> :D
<Ximal> bah
<Ximal> time to turn off the desktop
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, I've got a second machine here, same 7.04, but motherboard is only 18 months old, not about 6 years.  Will try that first.
<drunkard> ok now i'm getting the message "couldn't find linux-restricted-modules"   does anyone know how to resove this   its from this command  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-lowlatency linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-rt
<Ximal> Is there a way to export the pidgin messenger friend lists etc... becausewhenever iuse pidgin on my laptop it always shows only the friends online and groups etc online..
<wols_> drunkard: run depmod -a once
<Ximal> Like the Ubuntu Chat group.. it won't show that on boot etc..
<finn> thanks for all your help guys! merry christmas, etc ;)
<lwizard1> Ximal, you can force it to show offline buddies also
<ompaul> ehc, quit that program start a konsole and in there type sudo apt-get udpate ; sudo apt-get upgrade and let it roll
<Ximal> oh ok... guess the irc is just something setup machine by machine..
<Ximal> eh ?
<ompaul> ehc, if it stalls are yiou behind a firewall or need a proxy server for apt to work ?
<drunkard> wols_ it said "bash: run: command not found" when i typed that in
<ehc> ompaul, I don't think so.
<wols_> drunkard: only root can runt it...
<ompaul> ehc, gtg locally it is 10am and I got to be somewhere for 11:30
<ompaul> ehc, take it easy
<drunkard> what do you mean? i dont understand
<ompaul> ehc, you can also enter a #kubuntu
<wols_> normal users can't use it. use sudo
<Ximal> how come my laptop's restricted ati drivers is checked but gives the status of NOT IN USE ?
<linxuz3r> merry christmas guys
<drunkard> ahhh
<moDumass> someone please help me out, i restarted and still no my res is all messed up
<wols_> Ximal: look at your xorg.log and you will probably know
<wols_> !fixres | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ximal> ahh fixed.. reboot of the xserver fixed it
<Ximal> it was due to after installing some studio software ... it disabled restricted modules on my laptop
<Ximal> causing it to disable the restricted devices//drivers etc..
<Ximal> thanks though wols
<moDumass> wols_ thanks, ive restarted x and i thought that would have cleared any changes to rez
<moDumass> seems not though
<drunkard> Ximal how do i do what you did? what commands do i use?
<Ximal> reboot MoDumass then if that doesn't work fix your resolution manually throghyour system setup
<Ximal> drunkard ... for what ?
<drunkard> to solve the problem you just solved
<Ximal> gimme a few minutes
<Ximal> im switching to my laptop
<Ximal> add me on your notify list.. if u need to..
<Ximal> be back in a few..
<moDumass> Ximal im unenabling restricted drivers and rebooting
<telmich> good moning
<Benalex> morning telmich:)
<luckybamboo> i found a bug concerning ubuntu-font-firefox.
<musikgoat> luckybamboo: report it to launchpad
<musikgoat> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<luckybamboo> trying to add new fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/my_fonts and doing fc -cache and rebooting the x-server will let crash the firefox starting with normal user.
<luckybamboo> musikgoat, ^^
<luckybamboo> musikgoat, i think first is hould find an alternative...
<luckybamboo> should
<musikgoat> yeah true
<luckybamboo> musikgoat, do have added fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype?
<piyush> hey i m not able to start administrative applications
<piyush> it was working fine till last time
<musikgoat> no luckybamboo, i was simply pointing you to reporting a bug,  sorry
<piyush> now its giving this error
<piyush> Failed to run users-admin as user root.
<piyush> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Jordan_U> piyush, What happens when you run "gksudo true" in a terminal?
<Jordan_U> piyush, What is the output of "sudo -l" ?
<LOWER_CASE> ompaul, thanks for your efforts, but no joy with camera... will try at work on 27th.  BFN. Alf
<moDumass> this is the exact error as mine.. http://ubuntu-os.freehostia.com/alien-arena-stuffed-up-my-resolutiongraphics/
<piyush> Jordan_U:well it asks for root passwd
<moDumass> but no fix yet
<moDumass> please help me out
<piyush> Jordan_U: n then gives same error
<Jordan_U> piyush, Did you see my second question?
<piyush> Jordan_U: no  o k
<simplyubuntu> hello all...
<mc2> i made a program called a. i want to use the program on my terminal, but not on others. where should i put this file so that i can run it in the terminal just by typing a but not on other users'(as happens when i add it to /usr/local/bin
<piyush> Jordan_U:  : )   Sorry, user piyush may not run sudo on piyush-Ndian.
<piyush> Jordan_U:  but it was working fine till yesterday :)
<piyush> Jordan_U:  ok i m trying b sudoer now
<simplyubuntu> anyone interested in hearing my story of screwed-up ubuntu/linux mint install, which i now need emergency help for?
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good code editor for Ubuntu? (I'm planning to use it for Ruby)
<piyush> Jordan_U: cheese man file is too big...
<Jordan_U> piyush, You need to add your user to the admin group, if you can't use sudo from any user ( or log in as root directly, which you shouldn't do generally ) then you will need to run "adduser piyush admin" from single user mode ( recovery mode at the boot prompt )
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<Taggard> !ask | simplyubuntu
<ubotu> simplyubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<piyush> Jordan_U: ok
<simplyubuntu> Taggard was just about to... :P
<predaeus> mc2, basically you can place it anywhere you like, also in /usr/local/bin. What you have to do is change the execution rights, so they only reflect your user. see "man chmod" "man chgrp" "man chown". E.g. change the owner of the file to your user and allow only execution rights for owner.
<Tilllinux> heya guys
<piyush> Jordan_U: so are we adding new user or giving the same user privileges of root??
<Jordan_U> piyush, Giving your user admin privileges
<mc2> thanks predaeus. i've heard somewhere before that i can actually make a bin folder on my home directory, do you know how i could do that?(what and where should the dir be?)
<Tilllinux> I don't know why, but neither gimp nor inkscape would recognize my intuos3 tablet
<telmich> if I boot Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic ti says it cannot find root-fs, if I use Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic it works
<telmich> anyone any idea why?
<piyush> ?
<piyush> Jordan_U: ok
<Xima1> hmm
<piyush> Jordan_U: i`ll b back  ven i m done
<Xima1> test ?
<telmich> like there's no support for ide in the 2.6.22-14 image
<Jordan_U> Tilllinux, Does any program recognize it?
<Xima1> hey drunkard ... did you figure it out yet bro ?
<drunkard> ximal how do i sort out what you did?
<drunkard> i've restarted many times...nothing
<predaeus> mc2, this looks like a good introduction to access rights http://polishlinux.org/console/file-permissions-in-linux/. Depending on what you want to achieve you can just make a /home/yourusername/bin directory. If you want to run files inside that directory from everywhere you could add it to your path. But note that this interfers with security concerns on linux. The basic idea is that the system directories are owned by root a
<predaeus> nd therefore possibly better secured than any directory owned by a user.
<douviss_> tu-fr
<drunkard> ximal can you explain to me how to do what you did?
<Xima1> what';s the problem you facing bro ? and 1 moment or so... I gotta put up my desktop :( poor thing being retired ... lol
<predaeus> mc2, search on the web for information about linux directory structures and permissions.
<predaeus> mc2, it's a whole lot to explain.
<mc2> thanks again predaeus
<Jordan_U> !permissions | mc2
<ubotu> mc2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jordan_U> mc2, Also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<drunkard> the wireless card not working after the change from 7.10 to studio 7.10 and you said you fixed it on yours how did you do it, but ill need step by step instructions
<simplyubuntu> ok so what i did was install linux mint on a separate hard drive that i have on my comp... fairly simple - so simple that it probably shouldnt screw up my ubuntu install on the other hard drive... NOT! so i install mint and everythings hunky dory. but then, when i boot into ubuntu, something weird happens... i get the screen which says /dev/xxx has been mounted 30 times etc and it runs fsck. then i get this thing that says fail in red and then i get 
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<Xima1> hey drunkard send me an im if u get the time...
<Tilllinux> Jordan_U: well, I can move the cursor with the pen :p
<Jordan_U> Tilllinux, Can you click and drag things ( I have never used a tablet BTW :) ?
<Tilllinux> yes Jordan_U ... xorg did recognize it... i can use all hotkeys and the pen but none of the graphic-programs would recognize the tablet
<simplyubuntu> no one?
<mariachi> Hello people, merry x-mas!
<Tilllinux> simplyubuntu: "in red and then i get" and then you get?
<Tilllinux> jsut reboot... it fails, when the partition/device hasn't been umounted correctly
<Tilllinux> fsck fails with my windows partition ;D
<simplyubuntu>  root@ubuntu.... i try e2fsck manually and i do the whole thing and it asks me something about inodes and says fix? so i say yes fix it and then it asks me a million questions like that and i say fix... then i boot into ubuntu and i get the login screen. i try to login, and it gives me something
<simplyubuntu> about my home directory not existing... so i reboot and then all hell breaks loose. it cant boot!!! now it gives me this weird initramfs thing... like a prompt:'(. id think it was a boot loader issue but the file system check thing makes me think otherwise... suggestions? ideas? ill be really thankful for anything you say.
<mariachi> I have two computers connected to a switch (and a cable modem connected to it too) and I only get internet in one computer
<rw> mornin
<friendlysys> if i am connected dto a server via SSH, is there any way I can find out to see what type of CPU and RAM i am running on ?
<mariachi> both are assigned to dchp. why does only one gets internet??
<simplyubuntu> i can pastebin it if you want Tillinux
<Jordan_U> Tilllinux, I am wondering if you can drag icons specifically, because at the very least inkscape should be able to understand a click and drag event weather it's from a tablet or a mouse the same way, where it might be different ( as far as I can tell at least ) would be pressure sensitivity, but you say it won't let you draw at all?
<predaeus> friendlysys, cat /proc/cpuinfo if  you have the required rights
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<friendlysys> Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1218 HE , is this a dope ass server?
<simplyubuntu> Tillinux, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2992/
<wols_> telmich: you are wrong
<wols_> mariachi: cause you have no router. do you have a PC with 2 network cards?
<drunkard> xima I can't send private messages; are you still there?
<Gorion|Laptop> merry christmas!!!
<telmich> has anyone else issue with openoffice.org-style-human containing an empty filename, that prevents apt-get -f install to work?
<mariachi> wols_ no, they both have only one card..
<simplyubuntu> Tillinux this is better http://pastebin.com/m24f91acd
<telmich> which causes initramfs-tools to be unconfigured which makes the generation of the new initrd broken for 2.6.22-14 so the default grub entry does not boot
<mariachi> it's a Linksys EZXS55W btw
<wols_> mariachi: you either need to buy a router or get a 2nd network card. then it will be modem-PC with 2 networkcards or router-switch-many other PC
<wols_> and all can access the internet
<drunkard> xima?
<Jordan_U> root, Xchat by default uses the user name it is running as as the nick... I hope that isn't the case with your nick :)
<simplyubuntu> guys i really need help on this?
<shade052_> mariachi, try getting dhcp from the computer that is getting the net
<mickvdv> hello, i have a question: I want to compile a new version of a package (openbox) and i have the old 1 installed. Do i have to delete the olde version before i go compiling?
<piyush> its not working
<piyush> it says group admin does not exist    :?
<drunkard> xima1 you there?
<telmich> wols_: seems I'm not wrong
<wols_> simplyubuntu: there are error messages
<wols_> telmich: you are. very bad error description
<piyush> hey to whom i was talking???
<bigmoe> MERRY XMAS everyone
<wols_> telmich: and the same still applies. uninstall the offending package
<telmich> wols_: it is not possible with dpkg -r or apt-get remove
<Xima1> man i feel bad for drunkard
<wols_> it is possible with dpkg -r you just haven't read the docs enough yet
<simplyubuntu> wols_?what error msgs?
<wols_> simplyubuntu: then ones you get when booting
<Xima1> heya ompaul : i can't get pidgin to show the same buddy lists i have and my offline contacts/buddy lists etc
<lordofthepigs> How can I prevent the drums sound from playing when the login screen comes up?
<piyush>  i tried useradd piyush admin .... it says admin group nat valid...
<lordofthepigs> I already disabled the login sound, but I can't find a way to disable this one
<wols_> piyush: simply useradd piyush, then add that user later to the admin group
<telmich> wols_: I don't see an option to -r in the manpage, do you have a hint?
<simplyubuntu> wols_ now i just get this cli that says BusyBox.... etc etc and then a prompt that says 'initramfs' where my username would usually be...
<piyush> wols_:not working
<wols_> telmich: --force
<friendlysys> if there are like, a lot of vmlinuz files on the server's / , does that mean its running VPS?
<wols_> piyush: do you use sudo with useradd?
<piyush> wols_:actually user piyush readily exists
<wols_> friendlysys: no
<Xima1> can anyon tell me how to get skype compiled for ubuntu ? i have a 64 bit processor thus i can't run their 386 package... or is there a 64 bit package i can download ?
<Tilllinux> okay Jordan_U: inkscape will draw, when I'm holding down a hotkey on the tablet, while painting
<piyush> wols_:ya i want to make it suder
<friendlysys> how can i know if im on a VPS or not
<piyush> wols_:ya i want to make it sudoer
<Tilllinux> but it still won't really recognize the tablet/pen as an "extended" input-device
<wols_> friendlysys: check your kernel config
<simplyubuntu> wolsz_
<Tilllinux> it's like I'm using the pen to move the mouse :p
<Jordan_U> Tilllinux, OK, that makes more sense
<simplyubuntu> wols_?
<tarelerulz> is there any media player that plays movies and songs ,but has features like Amarok?
<piyush> wols_:actually when  i start users-admin as *any* user it gives blank windows only
<wols_> simplyubuntu: I told you. what happens is probably the fsck delete varipus files on your hdd to get the fs in a consistent state again. reinstall your kernel via livecd
<wols_> piyush: does sudo <commands> work?
<piyush> wols_:no
<wols_> piyush: how did you manage that?
<Jordan_U> Tilllinux, Though obviously that is not the intended interface with a touch screen :) Have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup ?
<Sam1337> M3RRY CHR157M45 70 4LL!
<piyush> wols_:i dunno
<wols_> friendlysys: you running ubuntu?
<Xima1> can anyone tell me how to compile a package I download for specific use on a 64 bit architecture ?
<Jordan_U> !leet | Sam1337
<ubotu> Sam1337: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Xima1> I can't get skype to run on amd64 ... in ubuntu
<wols_> !compile | Xima1
<ubotu> Xima1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<piyush> wols_:probably coz i upgraded my system
<simplyubuntu> wols_ when i mount my root partition in linux mint all i get is a folder called lost and foind and thats it... does that go with your theory?
<piyush> wols_:upgraded with gutsy`s some packages
<Xima1> !packages skype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages skype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> piyush: "upgraded" how exactly?
<Xima1> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jordan_U> simplyubuntu, That suggests that it is an empty ext3 partition
<wols_> !msgthebot | Xima1
<ubotu> Xima1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wols_> simplyubuntu: it doesn't. if it were so, you wouldn't get a busybox shell
<piyush> wols_:well i m using mint.... ithen i upgraded some packages with gutsy CD
<simplyubuntu> Jordan_U but thats my root partition!
<Xima1> I though ekiga was a skype like product ?
<bigmoe> i have downloaded the jdk.sh for linux and while executing (running ./) the file returned an error?? could anyone help me??
<Jordan_U> simplyubuntu, gulp
<bigmoe> /usr/share/themes/Glossy/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:35: error: lexical error or unexpected token, expected valid token
<wols_> !Mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !java | bigmoe
<ubotu> bigmoe: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<simplyubuntu> wols_ i dont quite understand what you're saying.... does that mean my root parttion ISNT empty?
<piyush> wols_:mainly remember i made upgrade to usergroup n base packages
<wols_> simplyubuntu: check in busybox itself
<simplyubuntu> Jordan_U, double gulp.... what to do? im dying here... any suggestions would be helpful.
<bigmoe> ubotu: what if im using gusty
<simplyubuntu> wols_ checkl what?
<piyush> wols_: no this problem quite older .....
<simplyubuntu> !ubotu | bigmoe
<ubotu> bigmoe: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wols_> simplyubuntu: your root fs
<simplyubuntu> bigmoe ubotu's just a bot
<bigmoe> i thoght Ubotu is a bot
<fluxy> Hello I am trying to install wine 0.9.5.1 and added the wine repos, but can't get the list. Error: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). Any ideas please?
<piyush> wols_:well now how to make my self sudoer???
<simplyubuntu> wols_ thats just it. theres no way i can do that.. theres no such command! what to do?
<piyush> wols_:i tried adduser piyush admin
<wols_> I don't do botched mint upgrades
<uchazco> Hi.. i have two ext2 truecrypt partitions... how can I check the filesystems on them? They are mapped to devices in /dev...
<piyush> wols_:ok
<Jordan_U> simplyubuntu, If you can boot to anything then like wols_ said it can't be really empty, I would try from a Live CD ( not mint if you can help it, just because it seems iffy as a derivative to me though I don't know if it really deserves that skepticism )
<wols_> simplyubuntu: no what command?
<bigmoe> simplyubuntu: /usr/share/themes/Glossy/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:35: error: lexical error or unexpected token, expected valid token do u know why im getting this error
<uchazco> e.g. run a check on /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 ?
<piyush> wols_:how to make myself sudoer???
<Tilllinux> umm ... the xorg.conf doesn't even contain a word like "stylus"
<simplyubuntu> bigmoe no idea
<simplyubuntu> wols_ no command to check an fs in the BusyBox list....
<piyush> Jordan_U:hey i tried it
<Jordan_U> piyush, "adduser piyush admin" didn't work?
<wols_> simplyubuntu: there is a "ls"
<piyush> Jordan_U:nope
<simplyubuntu> Jordan_U and do what with a livecd
<bigmoe> simplyubuntu: cuz im installing jdk and eclipse and this error is about the theme that im using??? confusing
<piyush> Jordan_U:it says no group "admin"
<Jordan_U> simplyubuntu, Mount the partition, possibly run fsck
<rufus2000_76448> hii
<Jordan_U> piyush, What did you do if anything significant before sudo stopped working?
<uchazco> Anyone? Just looking for the correct way to check a filesystem really?
<simplyubuntu> yes wols_, there is... it gives me a diresctory listing but im not sure of what
<piyush> Jordan_U:well i upgraded the packages like user-admin
<piyush> Jordan_U:and also base packages
<fluxy> I am trying to install wine 0.9.5.1 and added the wine repos, but can't get the list. Error: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). Any ideas please?
<wols_> uchazco: "mount". how are they mounted? on what device?
<simplyubuntu> Jordan_U the rescue mode on the ubuntu alternate install cd (all that i have)
<Tilllinux> Jordan_U: I think it isn't working, because the xorg.conf doesn't contain any information about the tablet
<uchazco> They are truecrypt devices (encrypted ext2 partitions)
<wols_> fluxy: there is more to the output
<piyush> Jordan_U::)
<wols_> simplyubuntu: that one's good
<simplyubuntu> when i go into that and try to open a shell in ANY of my partitions, i cant
<fluxy> wols_:Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<simplyubuntu> wols_ which one?
<uchazco> wols_ - e.g. run truecrypt, /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 turns up, and then you can mount that to a mount point... but they never seem to get checked, so Id like to force one
<wols_> simplyubuntu: any
<fluxy> wols_: The file/link is ok tho, i tried it in my browser and got the file.
<piyush> Jordan_U:wont work???
<simplyubuntu> wols_ any livecd?
<wols_> uchazco: touch /truecrypemountpoint/forscfsck  then reboot
<uchazco> Is it as simple as "fsck /dev/mapper/truecrypt0" ?
<wols_> simplyubuntu: a UBUNTU livecd
<uchazco> wols_ - they dont exist on reboot
<wols_> uchazco: remount it read only the fsck it
<Q[e]D> hey - I want to disable some programs for system startup. Which file should I edit?
<simplyubuntu> wols_ you mean the alternate install cd is a good choice?
<wols_> uchazco: NEVER fsck on a writable fs and not even on a ro mounted one if you can help it
<Q[e]D> I mean, I do not want those programs to start automatically
<Jordan_U> piyush, What won't work?
<uchazco> I can make it present but not mounted
<wols_> Q[e]D:get rcconf
<piyush> Jordan_U:i mean no way to solve it???
<uchazco> e.g. /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 acts like a physical device (truecrypt fakes one), it doesnt need to be mounted
<david_J> Merry Christmas
<Q[e]D> wols_: Will try it, thx.
<simplyubuntu> wol_? Jordan_U?
<fluxy> david_J: Thanks, to you as well
<david_J> uchazco: why not use LUKS?
<shade052_>  piyush: do you have any other groups o your system
<Jordan_U> piyush, There is almost certainly a way to solve it, you just need to be made a sudoer, but I am trying to figure out why you don't have an admin group
<uchazco> david_J - Truecrypt works well with other Windows machines I have
<david_J> Ah
<simplyubuntu> Jordan_U even the ubuntu recovery mode takes me to the initramfs thing...
<Q[e]D> wols_: I installed it but still can't see 'Firestarter' there. Do you have any idea that which file should I edit to disable that program?
<piyush> Jordan_U:yah whenever i start users-admin just blank windows pop-up.... they dont have *any* group *any* users ,imply blank
<bigmoe> is there a a compiler on gusty or ubuntu that compiles all the .net framework like j# c# and vb.net as VS.net???
<david_J> Ah what are some good newgroups to get on?
<piyush> Jordan_U:and if i create new user thr` it ..... it almost crashes....
<david_J> Q[e]D: gksu firestarter
<david_J> Q[e]D: else you didnt install it
<Jordan_U> bigmoe, mono
<Q[e]D> well I installed it and it gets run by default at every system startup. I want to disable this :)
<uchazco> wols_ - ok... /dev/sdb1 (encrypted real device) is now available at /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 (unencrypted, acts as real device), but not mounted... so I run fsck /dev/mapper... safely now?
<Jordan_U> bigmoe, That will do C# at the very least
<Jordan_U> bigmoe, Wait, nvm
<david_J> Q[e]D: Go into the firestarter options, disable the init script, or remove it
<david_J> Q[e]D: Really don't know what option the room will condone
<david_J> Q[e]D: I just use straight iptable rules
<lalala> after last update nautilus lost the lan icos even if i can browse the shares manually smb://machine_name/share/ if any1 can help
<lalala> after last update nautilus lost the lan icons even if i can browse the shares manually smb://machine_name/share/ if any1 can help
<jgoo> How can I stop whichever component of gnome makes the thumbnails from trying to make a thumbnail or a file that is open for WRITE ACCESS.
<shade052_>  piyush: do you have any other groups o your system
<Q[e]D> david_J: well, I installed it because I had to. I wasn't able to open some sites and learned that it was a kernel issue. I installed firestarter to solve it but I dont want to get it at every start. I played with options and disabled it but it still gets run by default :/
<jgoo> I am saving a video file to the desktop, and I am curious why every 2-3 seconds it keeps retrying to make a thumbnail. It seems awfully painful and wasteful.
<Tilllinu1> simplyubuntu: are you running ubuntu on an amd64?
<piyush> shade052:its showing blank
<Tilllinu1> I did have the initramfs error, too, so i switched to 32bit, which worked ;D
<simplyubuntu> Tillinu1 nope.
<shade052_> most prob your upgrade wiped out the old groups and users
<david_J> Q[e]D: /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<simplyubuntu> its more a cli than an error. i have no idea what to do
 * Fesek just got a Creative Zen for christmas "Would anyone know what I could install yo be able to use it in ubuntu? Or maybe I could get it running through banshee? Any help is much appreciated."
<uchazco> Okay... its very slowly checking... is there any way to make it show status the next time i do it?
<simplyubuntu> i cant even copy my old debs from apt cache to install them.
<shade052_> piyush:did you try groups cmd
<simplyubuntu> theyre all on root partition
<kerzinger> I have a raid 5 (consisting of 4 disks) and I want to reinstall ubuntu (installing not on the raid but on seperate disk). How do I resume/assemble the raid again? thanks in advance
<Q[e]D> david_J: and to make this automatic at every system boot?
<simplyubuntu> Tillinux any advice?
<jgoo> ok I turned off thumbnails altogether for now, but I would hope that a thumbnail generator would check to see if a file lock would be possible, so a torrent saving to desktop does spend 24 hours trying to generate a thumbnail every 3 seconds...
<kerzinger> forgot to add: its a software raid
<piyush> shade052:wow its showing something new
<fluxy> I am trying to install wine 0.9.5.1 and added the wine repos, but can't get the list. Error: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). Any ideas please?
<piyush> shade052:lpadmin
<Tillinux> simplyubuntu: nope, sry
<Tillinux> check you ram ;D
<piyush> shade052:whats that??
<Tillinux> +r
<piyush> shade052:piyush plugdev lpadmin
<lalala> shade052_:that answer was for me ?
<fsanlu> hey guys where do you recommend besides the wonderful wiki and docs in ubuntu that i read up on linux and how it works? itsj ust cause right now im just getting the hang of it. any good places out there?
<Tillinux> is there a wacom trigger?
<white_eagle> fsanlu: whaddaya mean?
<shade052_> lalala:no
<Tillinux> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> jgoo, just download into a directory that is not opened
<kurt> hi
<white_eagle> !hi | kurt
<ubotu> kurt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kurt> how can i use unrar please
<fsanlu> white_eagle: just any places online that i can read up on so i get to learn how to use linux. i just installed yesterday.. all this stuff about kernels and whatnot and even the command line still confuzzles me hehe
<jgoo> predaeus: yes, that is sensible, unfortunately it was the first time I used this BitTorrent (default) app (whicever it is) and I just hit save.... :-/
<white_eagle> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<shade052_> piyush:the lpadmin is the printer admin
<kurt> i installed unrar free
<david_J> Q[e]D: I really don't know what ya mean when you said it was a kernel issue.. Ubuntu kernels are pretty complete.
<david_J> oops
<david_J> he left
<kurt> i need to combine a few .rar files
<white_eagle> fsanlu: the forums are a good place
<fsanlu> nothing is broken right now.. so i wanna spend my time reading and learning
<fsanlu> okay okay i havnet tapped into that thanks :D
 * javaJake arrived to see if people are still combatting Ubuntu issues, even on Christmas
<mircuser> hi all
<predaeus> jgoo, well you can continue some other time and just move the file to the folder and when you double click/run the torrent file again you specify the files exact location (the file in the folder) and it will pick up where it stopped.
<piyush> shade052:wow but i dont have any printer : )  ,still i should thank it for making me admin of atleast something
<white_eagle> !hi | mircuser
<ubotu> mircuser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fsanlu> hey there!
<wols_> Qubert: firestart ir no session but ran via gnome. hwy don't you just unisntall firewstarter?
<mircuser> can someone dcc send me a file so i can see if it receives it?
<jgoo> predaeus: the .torrent file wasn't save anywhere (just opened) :-/
<shade052_> piyush: not havin admin is something try "sudo su root" dont wory you dont need a printer to have that user group
<javaJake> wols_: sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<lalala> after last update nautilus lost the lan icons, even if i can browse the shares manually smb://machine_name/share/
<jgoo> predaeus: I am used to using uTorrent
<predaeus> jgoo, hm then you would've to open it again from the web
<javaJake> wols_: add --purge onto the end of that if you don't think you'll want it again.
<white_eagle> jgoo: use Ktorrent or better Deluge
<mircuser> anyone?
<mircuser> it will take a few secs only
<jgoo> predaeus: I did that, I remembered the links on piratebay and they resumed the session (which I liked!) so it is all ok - I'll remember ot save in a dedicate folder somewhere off desktop
<piyush> shade052:it just asked for passwd ......nothing else
<white_eagle> mircuser: accept
<kurt> guys how to combine .rar files with unrar please cause i cannot find the unrar command anywhere
<uchazco> Ok... for reference... use truecrypt to map the volume, but not mount it, then fsck [-f] <mapper> seems to work :)
<javaJake> mircuser: if you are behind a router, you'll need to set your port settings I believe
<mircuser> it never prompted me
<white_eagle> schmucks
<simplyubuntu> wols_ i figured out whats happened... wanna know/
<javaJake> mircuser: yea, it's either firewall or router issues
<Slart> kurt: I don't know if you can just combine them.. I think you'll have to unpack them and pack them up again
<mircuser> i'll be back restart modem
<simplyubuntu> Tillinux, you?
<Fesek> anyone know how to get the new creative zen running in ubuntu?
<Tillinux> you -> your
<Tillinux> simplyubuntu:
<kurt> well, how to use unrar then
<Ayabara> I'm currently using rtorrent, but I'm looking for a nicer looking client :-). Which clients look good and give _good_ speed on Ubuntu? Transmission and Azureus something to consider?
<white_eagle> kurt: try the forums
<white_eagle> Ayabara: Ktorrent and Deluge
<kerzinger> how to prepare a mdadm software raid 5 for reinstall?
<shade052__> piyush:did that work?
<piyush> shade052:no
<piyush> shade052:it just asked for passwd
<piyush> shade052:i m still on $ promt
<Ayabara> white_eagle, ok. ktorrent didn't give me a lot of speed when I used it on feisty.
<piyush> shade052:nor going sudo..
<white_eagle> Ayabara: what about Deluge?
<shade052__> piyush:do you have a root password
<piyush> shade052:yah :)
<kurt> ok
<simplyubuntu> Tillinux ok, so when i ran fsck the first time, what it did for some kooky reason was to thing that my whole root partition was corrupt... what it did then was to put all the files in the root partition into the 'lost and found' folder. this is what isnt allowing my to boot up.... and in the lost found folder, all the files are in flders that have random numbers (i suspect inode numbers where the data exist(ed)). any idea how to restore the data???
<mircuser666> try now
<white_eagle> Ayabara: what about Deluge?
<Ayabara> white_eagle, looking into it now :-)
<white_eagle> K
<Tilllinu1> hmpf, editing the xorg.conf didn't help either
<piyush> shade052:oh yes i typed root passwd .... but  still the $ prompt doent change....
<salah> is there any mp3 players that have support for fading songs out and in?
<piyush> shade052:nor sudo working
<tarelerulz> I installed audacity and I  want to record my voice . I have an Hp with built in mic? I can config my sound for media programs ,but I have no idea how to make audacity use the built in mic ? help
<mircuser666> did someone attempt to send me a file?
<STORMBLAST2> SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUK
<STORMBLAST2> SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUKI SUK
<bazhang> stormblast stop it
<carl_> kurt, I think unrar does not existe
<dgjones> !ops | STORMBLAST2
<ubotu> STORMBLAST2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<carl_> kurt, but you can use "e" option to uncompress
<salah> is there any mp3 players that have support for fading songs out and in?
<STORMBLAST2> * Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* Disconnected* DisconnectedSOSITE MRAZI
<mircuser666> can someone send me a file?
<STORMBLAST2> SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BL
<STORMBLAST2> SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BL
<STORMBLAST2> SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BLACK NIGGAS DICK BASTARDS!!!!SUCK MY BL
<predaeus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<kurt> carl_: so that would be unrar e or unrar -e
<simplyubuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Fesek> anyone know how to get the new creative zen running in ubuntu?
<carl_> kurt, rar e file_to_uncompress
<bazhang> Fesek: not yet, though many have asked about it and the new nano
<LimCore> STORMBLAST2 must had received a lauzy xmas present or something
<carl_> kurt, anyways type man rar and yoy could see all options
<lukewarm> LimCore : yeah, vista
<bazhang> Fesek: you might want to post something to the forums and the mailing lists, and then you will be the first to know
<kurt> thanks
<bazhang> I think it was a bot
<fsanlu> this is so much fun. the more i read about how to use ubuntu the more it gets interesting hehe hope i dont break my system trying to learn >;}
<fsanlu> how many times have u guys broken ur computers due to experimenting? hehe just curious
<kurt> man rar does nothing
<bazhang> fsanlu: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tarelerulz> Fsanlu, I so I could not boot into Ubuntu before that was fun . I reinstalled it
<fsanlu> lol
<Fesek> bazhang, thanks ;)
<bazhang> kurt: how are you using it?
<fsanlu> thanks ima be in offtopic.. this is business here hehe
<carl_> fsanlu, I have benn using linux for five years, and it never failed my system, I mean it broke down never
<bazhang> fsanlu: stay away from the easy fixes like automatix and you should be ok
<tarelerulz> Any of use try to use built in mic? just asking
<fsanlu> bazhang haha yeah. someone in here sent me a link.. and i just clicked
<kurt> i have 10 .rar files and i want to combine them to 1 file, you know the ones you dl from newsgroups
<fsanlu> i forgot who it was.. now i wanna stab him or her
<bazhang> kurt: just click the first file--it should join automatically
<tarelerulz> Kurt , I feel yon the rar action . I use torrent leech all the time and they break everything up into 40 some odd rars. It is rather lame
<graabein> I have multiple instances of the same usergroup. Is it okay to delete usergroups even though I can get loose usergroup ID's?
<kurt> it trries to open with ark
<kurt> so that fails
<tarelerulz> Well, I had to get rar and unrar from rarlab
<bazhang> kurt: then click on the joined file, or you are missing some parts or those are corrupted
<tarelerulz> I don't know about joining them. I unrar movies that are broken up into  a bunch of rar all the time
<simplyubuntu> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<tarelerulz> Kurt for the unrar stuff broken up to a bunch of rars I use unrar from rarlab .  I try use the rar you can get from Ubuntu via synaptic and it dont work on those
<arkaitz> hola
<arkaitz> tengo un problemilla
<simplyubuntu> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kurt> the parts are good, tested with par2 and quickpar
<Myrtti> !es | arkaitz
<ubotu> arkaitz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<simplyubuntu> hey what command would tell me how many files are present in a particular folder?
<kurt> btw, someone know that movie site where you can find everything about movies
<simplyubuntu> ??
<rz45335> simplyubuntu: only in that folder or also in its subfolders?
<bazhang> offtopic kurt, but imdb.com
<simplyubuntu> subfolders too
<rz45335> simplyubuntu: find foldername -type f | wc -l
<rz45335> simplyubuntu: for example find /etc/X11 -type f | wc -l
<simplyubuntu> rz45335 but what about the number of a particular TYPE of file like .deb...
<rz45335> simplyubuntu: you didn't say you wanted only a particular type
<simplyubuntu> yeah... sorry about that.. :P
<Riddick> does anyone know how to fix this bug under ubuntu?  when i log into my ubuntu machine to use irssi from my mac the delete / backspace key on wintendo works fine.  once i launch irssi it doesnt backspace delete misspellings anymore.  i have to use the arrow key to go back and then press delete for the word to be deleted.  this is really freaking annoying.
<Riddick> i read on some of the ubuntu blogs/faqs this is a bug, but i want a fix / workaround.  it is driving me crazy not to be able to normal delete.
<rz45335> simplyubuntu: find /var/cache -type f -name "*.deb" | wc -l
<friendlysys> is there a way to check what type of harddrive the server im on is using?
<bofh80> hey chaps, i was in here the other day and asked about a possible wallpaper / rss feed manager, someone suggested a site and i've lost it :S
<brabbit> how do i get my original nick back...i am using xchat?
<joeymv> I have a question:  I upgraded my 4 year old laptop's RAM from 768 to 1024 (runnung ubuntu 7.10 386), but now it sees the RAM as 1024, but wont use more than 480 memory.  ANything above 480 is drops into the swap.  anyone have any insight into this they might like to share?
<bofh80> fidelo or something. a desktop wallpaper mamanger that grabs wallpapers from a net feed.
<Tilllinu1> umm... I want my tablet to work ;D ... even though I added the correct inputdevices to xorg.conf, no graphics-program is able to recognize my intuos3 tablet
<simplyubuntu> thanks rz45335... how about if i have /home/a/x.deb and /home/b/y.deb... how can i copy all the debs from /home to any location?
<Riddick> someone help me resolve this delete/backspace issue that is caused after launching irssi
<bazhang> Riddick: if it is a bug then it needs to be fixed; while you wait for an answer or workaround, you can try another client or search the forums for someone who has fixed it
<ineo> Riddick: check your TERM enviroment
<rz45335> simplyubuntu: if it doesn't exceed the maximum commandline length, you would type: cp $(find /home -type f -name "*.deb") /path/to/destination
<ineo> Riddick: echo $TERM
<RoyK> hi
<Issott> Happy Christmas!
<lch> hi
<lch> merry christmas :=
<RoyK> how can I allow SIMPLE passwords in ubuntu?
<ineo> simplyubuntu: find . -name \*.deb -print | cpio -udmp destination is also possible
<RoyK> merry christmas :)
<simplyubuntu> crossing my fingers rz45335
<joeymv> is there a way to tell my computer to use the extra ram it's got?
<bazhang> joeymv: how much ram do you have?
<Jordan_U_> joeymv, In what way? Does it not use it currently?
<RoyK> joeymv: it should do that automatically
<ineo> joeymv: search for commandline options during boot
<simplyubuntu> done!
<simplyubuntu> !cloning > simplyubuntu
<joeymv> if I open a bunch of crap, like VMWAre and evolution with 200 megs of email clutter, and firefox, etc, it will use 480 megs of physical memory and drop the rest of watever is open into swap
<joeymv> yet in gnome system monitor i reads as 1024 mb of ram
<LastLemming> hi
<LastLemming> how to config mail command from mailutils to use maildir?
<kurt> tarelerulz: i did make and make install for that rarlab rar, is that good, cause the manual is not so clear for me
<joeymv> user memory: 480 of 1010.9
<joeymv> used swap: 499 of 2.2 GB
<kurt> tarelerulz: what is easiest way to combine .rar files then ?
<HardDisk> joeymv, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-memory.html
<joeymv> thanks, going there now
<kurt> they should become an .iso file
<HardDisk> joeymv, http://colorfulcuriosities.blogspot.com/2007/06/ubuntu-speed-tweaks.html  read the part about vm.swappiness how you can reduce it so you use more ram rather than swap file.
<benjamin> hi
<joeymv> i never thought about it being caused by VMWare
<joeymv> thanks HardDisk
<HardDisk> vmware is a bit of a hog
<HardDisk> that's why I use virtualbox
<RoyK> I'm trying to set a new password, but gets told 'password is too simple'. Now, this is a personal computer and I _want_ a simple password... How can I allow setting stupid, simple passwords?
<bazhang> RoyK: like what? :}
<RoyK> bazhang: I want ubuntu to allow me to set '123' as the password if I want to :þ
<kurt> succeeded thanks for the hint of rarlab
<HardDisk> RoyK, you can use it anyway.
<azureus2002> hello
 * bazhang writes down RoyK's password '123'
<HardDisk> Your password is too simple and may be insecure
<HardDisk> [Change Password] [Use Anyway]
<azureus2002> hwo wants to talk with me
<simplyubuntu> you know the command with dpkg that gets you a list of whats installed adn whats not? i think dpkg --get-selections... well i need to know what the actual file where dpkg stores these selections is called
<bazhang> azureus2002: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<simplyubuntu> can anyone tell me?
<azureus2002> what
<RoyK> HardDisk: ubuntu tells me 'password's too simple'
<azureus2002> i am new on opera
<RoyK> HardDisk: and I want ubuntu to bugger off
<azureus2002> please explain to me
<iNeo> simplyubuntu: dpkg -l
<bazhang> azureus2002: this is not a chat channel
<finn> does anyone know if AWN works well on ubuntu?
<fsanlu> hey HardDisk im wondering i have my swap at 1gb and i have 1gb ram.. ive been lagging from time to time is that why?
<azureus2002> bazhang:what is this?
<bazhang> finn: some would say yes
<HardDisk> fsanlu, shouldn't be that bad really.
<finn> any serious bugs with it?
<bazhang> finn: dont know never used it
<simplyubuntu> iNeo i need to know the actual file because i dont have the dpkg command available to me - my install's screwed up. does this mean that dpkg actually generates a new list every time?
<fsanlu> HardDisk, i dont know like it hangs pretty bad when its installing and whatnot.. i dont know if those are flukes or not but it hasnt in awhile
<azureus2002> i have 8 gb of ram
<HardDisk> RoyK, 1. Choose something vague but easy to remember, like 'titanic'  2. Use symbols, like make your password titanic% . Nobody would ever guess that! Also, if you have a special character on your keyboard (i.e. the euro symbol) use that.  3. Also use numbers in your password. 4. Master passwords are very easy to remember, but if somebody finds out your password, they have access to everything!
<HardDisk> fsanlu, are you using ext3?
<fsanlu> yes i am
<HardDisk> and running background processes?
<finn> one other question for people: why can't ZFS be used with ubuntu? it sounds really great!
<fsanlu> im not sure...
<HardDisk> fsanlu, run top and check what's using up cpu/ram
<bazhang> finn: not open source
<finn> also, if I can't use ZFS then which other filesystem is best?
<fsanlu> HardDisk how do i do that? i just installed linux yesterday hehe
<bazhang> finn: best for what? ext3 is most widely used
<HardDisk> fsanlu, in terminal type top
<finn> bazhang: will it ever be licensed? or can another version be reverse engineered?
<rgnr> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rgnr> how do i  use dd command?
<finn> bazhang: I hate needed to defrag my windows box.......
<bazhang> finn: check out some of the linux sites for this info--this is offtpoc
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk you sound like the person who could help me with this... http://pastebin.com/m24f91acd
<HardDisk> rgnr type man dd or dd --help
<RoyK> HardDisk: I'm aware of workarounds, but I want to _open_up_ and _allow_ simple passwords. I just don't remember where I can do this
<finn> offtopic? which irc channel is this?
<Berofa> HI
<fsanlu> HardDisk okay im looking at it.
<simplyubuntu> finn #ubuntu-offtopic
<HardDisk> personally I never use less than 10 character passwords.
<fsanlu> actually nothing really is using cpu and mem..
<Berofa> How to install drivers under ubuntu ?
<bazhang> finn: ubuntu support channel--zfs is not part of ubuntu, ergo offtopic
<HardDisk> so I don't know where to use simple passwords :) i'll have to google for that one.
<bazhang> Berofa: for video?
<fsanlu> HardDisk, i guess it was just a bad one awhile ago. it seems pretty normal.. hehe false alarm then
<david_J> HardDisk: a program called qpamat will generate passwds
<Berofa> no graphics
<Berofa> I got the CD but ubnutu doesn't list it up
<bazhang> Berofa: what card?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, nice mess there :)
<Berofa> ASUS en8600GT
<Berofa> it's not supported by ubuntu
<HardDisk> david_J, yes but like I said I don't use less than 10 character passwords
<bazhang> !nvidia | Berofa
<ubotu> Berofa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HardDisk> not simple ones.
<Berofa> thx
<finn> ok,another question - can I install ubuntu from a flash drive instead of a CD?
<HardDisk> and there are tonnes of auto generative passwords on the net.
<bazhang> finn: pendrivelinux.com
<finn> thanks
<david_J> finn: Yeah you have to copy the cd contents on a fat32 formatted usb stick
<HardDisk> Berofa, it is supported.
<HardDisk> finn, yes.
<finn> oh wait, I don't want to install ubuntu to a flash drive
<david_J> finn: and install syslinux bootloader on it
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk yep thanks for the praise :P. what to do?
<finn> david thanks
<finn> ok
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, first of all, are you able to boot into either mint or ubuntu?
<finn> where can I find syslinux bootloader?
<Ximal> is there a way to figure out how much power your pc or laptop is using ?
<david_J> finn: google it
<finn> ok
<bazhang> finn: do you have a prominent search engine available to you? :}
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk just mint.
<fsanlu> btw ive been having wifi problems, it just randomly disconnects either from 5 minutes or 30. im connected wired right now and i havnet had any problems since. ive tried to troubleshoot it but it doesnt seem like anything is broken. but what is weird is all the other laptops in the house dont d/c. so is it possible my wifi is getting faulty?
<finn> sure but why not ask a knowledable irc channel
<simplyubuntu> booting into ubuntu gives me that initramfs thing
<HardDisk> finn, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<david_J> finn: and if need be use a live distro with a compiler to compile it..  I think it is statically linked
<AciD> hi
<fsanlu> like the wifi card itself is broke?
<finn> thank you harddisk
<david_J> finn: but dont take my word for it
<HardDisk> finn, follow that guide, because gutsy is different to feisty for usb installations.
<HardDisk> finn, just follow the guide I posted, it's flawless and works.
<finn> ok
<david_J> finn: Follow HardDisk ....
<david_J> finn: I pretend I know too much
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk?
<HardDisk> yes, follow me my children.
<javaJake_> :P
<AciD> I'm trying to follow the wacom bamboo fun tutorial, but it seems the git udev file pointed by the tutorial is on a not rensponding server :/ anybody got that file ?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, what about mint?
<finn> :P
<david_J> HardDisk: not to hell I hope
<HardDisk> :)
<simplyubuntu> mint works perfectly
<HardDisk> and they are on two seperate harddrives correct?
<simplyubuntu> yep correct HardDisk
<Berofa> harddisk, no in my ubuntu it's not supported
<HardDisk> Berofa, dude it does work, you have to set it up.
<Berofa> and when I try to install it by restricted drivers it says: "nvidia-glx-new not installed"
<Berofa> How ?
<bazhang> Berofa: its just the nvidia rebranded iirc
<Berofa> im new
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, ok..
<finn> thanks all
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, and you booted from a livecd, and did the fsck, and getting a bunch of errors...
<^A^kira> in #ubuntu-ru
<simplyubuntu> the first time i booted it was a normal recovery mode type shell. i first did fsck from there
<[1]electro> ntu
<HardDisk> dude..
<simplyubuntu> now im on a live cd and i cant open a shell in any of the partitions.
<HardDisk> you fsck'd while mounted...
<HardDisk> never fsck on a mounted drive.
<simplyubuntu> that sounds SO wrong
<simplyubuntu> :P
<simplyubuntu> but anyway
<simplyubuntu> i know i know
<simplyubuntu> and now all the files from my root partition ar in the lost+found folder
<HardDisk> yea well, you could have b0rked because of that.
<wols_> simplyubuntu: how the heck did you fsck a live filesystem?
<HardDisk> which apparently you did..
<wols_> didn't fsck predict doom and gloom all over before you pressed "y"?
<simplyubuntu> yes... it did but i didnt know what else to do
<wols_> simplyubuntu: have fun reinstalling
<bazhang> wow
<steffan> Hi, i'm using ubuntu for a while now, and now i have my next problem
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk but wait
<simplyubuntu> i managed to copy all the debs from the root partition to my home partition
<HardDisk> you don't have to reinstall per say
<khelll> how to find the java jdk
<HardDisk> well the debs aren't that important really.
<simplyubuntu> now all i need is the selections list to reistall them on the new install
<simplyubuntu> well HardDisk what do you propose?
<HardDisk> thinking what's your best option..
<steffan> my ubuntu isn't loading very well anymore.. I loads until i see my own background, and some things a loaded(wireless internet icon and the menu, but the menu isn't fully loaded)
<simplyubuntu> take your time :)
<HardDisk> is the ubuntu a test box?
<HardDisk> I mean got anything important in it?
<HardDisk> I don't really want to give you the easy answer..
<HardDisk> but recovering from corrupted data files manually is a bi*ch
<HardDisk> would it be too much trouble if you reinstalled?
<simplyubuntu> uh HardDisk all my files are in my home partition so the root partition is free of data
<simplyubuntu> the only trouble would be reinstalling all my programs... ive got a DAMN slow interent connection
<HardDisk> well in that case, I'd backup your home dir then of your files, and reinstall as wols_ mentioned.  I know it's not what you want to do..
<aaaa> hey everyone, is there someone who can help me test the download speed from a vps? I need someone with a rather fast connection...from another server would be perfect :)
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, you could have done an aptoncd
<simplyubuntu> aptoncd?
<HardDisk> basically backs all your debs onto a cd/dvd
<simplyubuntu> ah stupid of me
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<simplyubuntu> but i got the deps
<simplyubuntu> debs.. but no selections list
<simplyubuntu> all i need is that
<HardDisk> well if you have the debs..it isn't a problem then.
<simplyubuntu> yeah it is because if i just do dpkg -i *.deb then i'll install everything - old and new - bad and good... no?
<HardDisk> that part is easy
<HardDisk> if you want to do it
<kurt> can someone help me with installing lxdoom or prboom
<kurt> or know where to get help, cause prboom freezes after 5 seconds
<HardDisk> dpkg --get-selections > file
<kurt> can i use cnr with kubuntu too ?
<bazhang> kurt: see the forums for gaming if you dont get an answer here
<HardDisk> then dpkg --set-selections > file on the new installation
<HardDisk> then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<HardDisk> that's all you need there buddy
<bazhang> kurt: it is beta only--expect breakage
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk i know
<simplyubuntu> but for some reason, no matter where i try a shell from, i have no dpkg command
<simplyubuntu> if i could do that, then i was set
<kurt> so you think i better use dosemu with dos doom then ?
<HardDisk> how don't you have a dpkg command?
<simplyubuntu> and this was a PERFECT feisty install - all the stuff i wanted
<bazhang> dosbox
<simplyubuntu> dunno
<jgoo> to speed up my torrents - do I need to open a port? my downloads are less than half of my uploads... uploading at 100kB/s
<fsanlu> hey guys i have an external hd.. (got it from black friday yeah!) anyway, its in ntfs right now with all my files cause ive been using it with windows. my questions are: a) is it possible to convert to something linux can use w/o losing data and b) how do i get linux to read the external hd.. i plugged it in it didnt do anything haha
<simplyubuntu> just dont
<HardDisk> kurt, there is doom for linux
<bazhang> jgoo: www.portforward.com
<kurt> i know there is, like lxdoom but i don't manage to get full screen
<procvbar> hey guys i got this new laptop and i know its intel 950 graphics
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g | fsanlu
<ubotu> fsanlu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<procvbar> but ubuntu setup 965
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk?
<HardDisk> kurt fiddle with the settings.
<procvbar> how do i fix it
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, yea?
<aaaa> anybody with a fast connection that wants to help me test my download speed?
<kurt> don't even know how to enter settings
<simplyubuntu> anything on the dpkg?
<fsanlu> bazhang, if you keep answering my questions i think i might start paying you :]
<bazhang> haha
<jgoo> thanks bazhang
<HardDisk> kurt, other doom ports, http://www.doomworld.com/ports/linux_unix.shtml
<fsanlu> ur like all-knowing and just everywhere hehe thanks, ima read up
<procvbar> hey guys i got a new laptop and ubuntu installed my graphics as intel 965 but i know the laptop is intel 950 graphics, how do i fix this?
<kurt> thanks
<HardDisk> aaaa, dslreports.com
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, not that I'm aware off, not really much of an ubuntu expert, more rpm suse :)
<aaaa> HardDisk, thank you, but what I need is someone to download a file from my server
 * Javid has doom on his phone <3
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, that's all I know really.
<simplyubuntu> ha but you've been a great help anyway
<HardDisk> aaaa, why not upload to a public ftp?
<simplyubuntu> put my mind at ease you did
<HardDisk> sorry bout that mate.
<khelll> i have instlled the java jdk, but where shall i find it?
 * jgoo has doom on his ipod
<simplyubuntu> haha HardDisk i was serious
<jgoo> nano
<simplyubuntu> jgoo the nano just drives it home, doesnt it?
<aaaa> what do you mean? I want to see how fast is that server
<HardDisk> thank you jgoo, will make note the next time we have a doom on portable devices debate.
<Steffan> Can i change with kde some settings in gnome?
<HardDisk> aaaa, yea you can do that by uploading a test file to a public ftp
<Steffan> i want to change some appearance settings..'
<Steffan> but i cannot load gnome
<simplyubuntu> whats the fastest internet transfer speed ever achieved?
<bazhang> Steffan: no
<HardDisk> a few gigaflops
<simplyubuntu> you mean gigabytes per second?
<Steffan> gnome hangs at startup...
<HardDisk> no
<HardDisk> gigaflops
<lukewarm_> floating point operations per second
<HardDisk> faster than gigabytes
<simplyubuntu> how?!?! and why cant we have that???
<HardDisk> :)
<jgoo> bazhang: I already port forwarded for uTorrent - however, my problem is I cannot work out what application is providing BiTtorrent support on ubuntu - it just says 'BitTorrent (default)' and has no UI except for the actual downloads.... :-/ also, do I need to open a port in the software firewall? (which I assume is running)
<HardDisk> because you can't afford it.
<HardDisk> shhh lukewarm_
<allbert> !kde4 fiesty
<fsanlu> mr bazhang, how do i get to read the external hd? thanks for the read/write of the ntfs.. so i plugged in my hd and it still cant read it
<lukewarm_> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4 fiesty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<procvbar> hey guys i got a new laptop and ubuntu installed my graphics as intel 965 but i know the laptop is intel 950 graphics, how do i fix this?
<wols_> procvbar: same driver. irrelevant
<bazhang> fsanlu: did you install ntfs-3g?
<procvbar> ic
<fsanlu> bazhang yes i did
<procvbar> but why does my screen lag
<procvbar> like there is no driver
<simplyubuntu> http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/24/new-record-set-for-fastest-data-transmission-2-56-terabits-a/
<procvbar> web pages scroll non smooth
<wols_> procvbar: what driver do you actaully use?
<procvbar> it says
<wols_> procvbar: could it be VESA?
<HardDisk> do you have compiz enabled?
<bazhang> jgoo: open the port necessary then firestarter is a gui for iptables iirc
<procvbar> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<wols_> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fsanlu> bazhang, is it possible i dont have usb support thats why its plugged in and not reading or mounting at all?
<jgoo> simplyubuntu: I got 3 Tb / sec on my ipod nano. Oh wait, no.
<bazhang> fsanlu: you need to mount the hdd I believe
<fsanlu> bazhang how may i go about doing that
<bazhang> !ot | jgoo
<ubotu> jgoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simplyubuntu> haha jgoo i got that on my digital watch.. take THAT!
<jgoo> bazhang: ok I will look thanks, I guess 'service status iptables'
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, http://www.geekstuffs.com/2007/09/23/world-fastest-internet-connection/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy fsanlu
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk read the comments on the url i sent... do people actually get 100mbps at home?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, according to a few swedes I know, yes.
<lukewarm_> The FreeBSD installation process can install FreeBSD from files located in any of the following places:
<jgoo> erp, how do I poll if a service is running? I tried service... I guess CentOs != ubuntu ;-)
<simplyubuntu> sedes?
<simplyubuntu> swedes*
<procvbar> http://pastebin.com/m6a38bf98
<procvbar> thats my driver
<HardDisk> but simplyubuntu my link is consumer based.
<HardDisk> what you posted is just in test labs.
<HardDisk> 40 gigabits-per-second a DVD in 2 seconds :)
<simplyubuntu> true true... so how much would 40gbps run you then?
<HardDisk> how should I know, I barely afford 1mbps :D
<pac1> HardDisk, Yeah and her monthly internet bill is probably about 30 Skr
<jgoo> installing debian-helper-scripts to get 'service' command
<pac1> The swedes have always been one step ahead of the phone company.,
<HardDisk> pac1, technically yea, since it would be government paid.
<simplyubuntu> hehe HardDisk
<sirbijan> hello all
<m-e-t> hi. anyone here who managed to install ubuntu on an ibook G4? i need some help...
<pac1> A few years ago there was a small residential enclave that brought in one of those small trench diggers and put in fiber.  100mbs back before verizon was even thinking about it.
<HardDisk> from what I know, swedish broadband, approx 70-80% is paid by the govt, and the consumer pays 20-30%
<thesamet> When I share folders in Feisty and make them public, windows still asks for a password for viewing them
<thesamet> any hints?
<HardDisk> so when a swede tells you 100mbps costs them peanuts, that's why.
<[1]electro> hii all merry xmas  :)
<cyzie> is x11vnc broken in gutsy?
<cyzie> i cant download it
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<HardDisk> download it? cyzie it should be included
<wols_> !ask | m-e-t
<ubotu> m-e-t: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cyzie> HardDisk, cant install using apt-get
<simplyubuntu> but what HIGH-TECH equipment do you need to transfer data a 2.whatever tb per sec?
<pac1> That's what a 40% tax rate will get you.
<HardDisk> oh my bad it isn't included
<sirbijan> i have gusty installed, my nvidia driver is installed for compiz as well. The thing is that I can' see my desired resolution (1280*1024) to choose. I also opened up xorg.conf, didn't find anywhere for defining resolutions
<HardDisk> cyzie, tried aptitude?
<sirbijan> sorry to interrupt ppl!
<cyzie> HardDisk, what does that make any difference?
<[1]electro> i need some help ... i am behind a firewall and i need proxy authentication to connect to the net.....then i can i be anonymous?? whatever tools i use asks me to change my proxy but if i do so then i won't be aauthenticated to connect to the net
<m-e-t> i need a driver for a broadcom 4318 wireless card (which is an AirPort). does ubuntu support them out of the box?
<HardDisk> cyzie, just tried, sudo apt-get install x11vnc does work
<HardDisk> do you have your repositories enabled?
<wols_> !tell sirbijan about fixres
<cyzie> HardDisk, doesnt work here.
<wols_> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<neumind> how to erace dvd disk on ubuntu?
<wols_> m-e-t: and it can't support it out of the box: non-free firmware
<HardDisk> enable all five in your sources list, then sudo apt-get update
<sirbijan> thanks wols_
<wols_> !fixres | sirbijan
<ubotu> sirbijan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sirbijan> another question, anywhere I can find some s*xy red Gnome styles?!
<HardDisk> neumind, use k3b, gnomebaker or brasero
<HardDisk> sirbijan, gnome-look.org
<HardDisk> I should rename myself to google.
<lukewarm_> HardDisk, except then you'd be able to afford 1mbps
<HardDisk> lol
<HardDisk> touche :)
<HardDisk> at least some people are paying attention..
<tiburon> lklk
<HardDisk> it's those that do pay attention to detail that are the interesting ones.
<HardDisk> don't you agree?
<fsanlu> bazhang, i read up on that and it didnt tell me how to. only  mounting it had was mounting on  a server
 * lukewarm_ snaps out of it. Huh what were you saying?
<pac1> printer troubles: hpijs cups and foomatic are installed, but I can't start foomatic - asks for password then does not come up in window.  New ubuntu install, upgraded to latest.... Any Ideas on what to try?
<neumind> HardDisk,  witch gnomebaker need push button format dvd ?
<HardDisk> neumind, why not try em yourself, I don't do handholding sorry.
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk is it possible to get a list of my packages from the mint install?
<neumind> HardDisk,  gnomebaker not formating..
<wols_> neumind: you don't format optical media
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk?
<Bonzodog> simplyubuntu: doesn't mint use Synaptic?
<Bonzodog> Synaptic can give you a list of all installed packages
<thesamet> When I share folders in Gutsy and make them public, windows still asks for a password for viewing them
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, same commands.
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, since mint is ubuntu modded.
<simplyubuntu> Bonzodog its a long story.. my mint install screwed up my ubuntu install and i want to get a list of the packages installed in ubuntu from ming
<simplyubuntu> moint
<Andeh> Hi. How do I get Croatian spellchecking in OpenOffice?
<HardDisk> Bonzodog, no not that method we're doing dpkg
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk, a list of my UBUNTU packages from mint.... kooky i know
<GHOST> hey there
<HardDisk> you do the same for mint..
<HardDisk> Andeh, http://support.openoffice.org/index.html
<Bonzodog> HardDisk: no, I get whats he's saying...he's in Mint, but need to see his ubuntu install package list
<HardDisk> yea
<GHOST> Andeh i think u have to download the croatian package language with synaptic
<Bonzodog> thats not possible if not booted into ubuntu
<HardDisk> ah my bad
<HardDisk> misunderstanding there
<Bonzodog> unless you looks at /var/packages (??)
<Bonzodog> there is a package cache in ubuntu
<cyzie> HardDisk, why used aptitude for?
<cyzie> HardDisk, isnt apt-get is easier?
<HardDisk> just another alternative to apt-get
<HardDisk> I use apt-get, some like aptitude
<Bonzodog> if he can see the ubuntu directories, he could browse to the cache and just look using a file manager or ls
<cyzie> HardDisk, but that doenst solve the issue.
<HardDisk> but did you enable the repo's as I told you?
<cyzie> what repo?
<HardDisk> and what is the error?
<HardDisk> see you don't read
<simplyubuntu> Bonzodog i can browse to the cache
<simplyubuntu> ive even copied the debs
<cyzie> HardDisk, u mean the main, multiuniverse repo ?
<HardDisk> enable all five in your sources list, then sudo apt-get update
<cyzie> HardDisk, yes, all enabled.
<simplyubuntu> all i need is the install list to tell me new install what and what not to install
<simplyubuntu> know what i mean?
<HardDisk> so what's the error?
<simplyubuntu> Bonzodog?
<ares623> hello.
<GHOST> hi
<Bonzodog> simplyubuntu: unless booted into ubuntu, thats not possible
<Andeh> Question: I run Xubuntu and just installed OpenOffice. It's using a hideous Windows 9X like theme, and enormous fonts. How do I change that?
<ares623> i am trying to install Windows XP using QEmu
<geoaxis> can any one recomend an easy to use website downloader
<ares623> i am following this tutorial..
<simplyubuntu> ok HardDisk can we get the ubuntu working for ONE time only?
<ares623> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<HardDisk> geoaxis, use firefox's plugin downthemall
<likewise> My updater run of 7.10/x86 yesterday (which included a new kernel) breaks my desktop; the menu bar is gone and the window manager is broken. I had Compiz disabled. Sound familiar to anyone?
<GHOST> Andeh you can also use abiword for xubuntu like me ;)
<cyzie> HardDisk, pasted in private
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, possible, but personally I don't know what the extent of the damage is
<HardDisk> cyzie, why'd you paste in private, that's what pastebin is for.
<simplyubuntu> what do you need to know?
<ares623> I am trying to install Windows XP virtually using QEmu. I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ares623> I need some guidance :)
<cyzie> HardDisk, link ?
<HardDisk> I work poorly remotely..
<HardDisk> cyzie, topic ^^
<GHOST> lol
<Andeh> GHOST: Heh. Okay then, my friend is a journalist in Croatia and needs any word processor that has croatian spellcheck support. I already installed the spellcheck support packages, will Abiword know how to use them? Cause his laptop is rather low end, I dont want to run OO unless I have to.
<HardDisk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bonzodog> ares623: you don't understand the tutorial?
<simplyubuntu> ah should i fsck it and dpkg -i *.deb on the new install?
<Lunks> Can I see PDFs from Firefox without installing Adobe PDF Reader?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, well..it's not what I would do to be quite honest, you could and any dependancies will be asked for.
<cyzie> HardDisk, but do you have solution for that or u just like to paste it in pastebin ?
<HardDisk> cyzie, it's the rules.
<simplyubuntu> ok so what do you recommend?
<ares623> at step 10, when creating the virtual drive, i get a formatting error
<cyzie> HardDisk, alright. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49528/
<simplyubuntu> the final verdict...
<cyzie> HardDisk, then have a look there..
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, install ubuntu, then before you install the debs, I'd cross reference for updated ones.
<HardDisk> gutsy updated ones obviously.
<Bonzodog> ares623: you might be best asking this one on the forums
<simplyubuntu> sounds complicated... how would i do that?
<GHOST> Andeh Its okay  abiword can easily translate most of european language like openoffice
<HardDisk> cyzie, I'm not being ass, it's the rules, so anyone can see it and help you, I'm not god
<ares623> oh ok. thanks Bonzodog
<GHOST> Andeh Its okay  abiword can easily translate most of european language like openoffice
<GHOST> Andeh Its okay  abiword can easily translate most of european language like openoffice
<cyzie> HardDisk, very well, but it is pasted in the pastebin.
<GHOST> uopz sry :s
<Andeh> lol
<GHOST> lol
<fsanlu> for some reason i can see my external hd in "computer" but it keeps telling me "cannot mount" :(
<GHOST> i didnt sleep yesterday!
<cyzie> fsanlu, why not ?
<HardDisk> cyzie, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<cyzie> HardDisk, gutsy
<HardDisk> you positive?
<fsanlu> czyie i do not know. it jus says "cannot mount" wen i try to mount it
<HardDisk> cyzie, was this an upgrade?
<Lilacor> fsanlu: what kind of error does it give you? just cannot mount?
<cyzie> fsanlu, mount it as root. u have the go there
<Andeh> GHOST: Question: The laptop in question is retarded. The cd drive is so old, it makes errors reading perfectly clean disks and I failed installing Windows, Linux or anything else. Help?
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk! anticipation!!!!
<cyzie> HardDisk, yes.
<fsanlu> Lilacor, yes it just says cannot mount
<fsanlu> "Cannot mount volume" Unable to mount frank media
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu,  I picked the easiest solution for you.
<simplyubuntu> yep yep but how to cross ref?
<fsanlu> cyzie how do i go about doing that?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, basically by going to the repositories themselves.
<HardDisk> cyzie, you got broken packages
<HardDisk> cyzie, sudo apt-get install -f
<HardDisk> and tell me what you get
<simplyubuntu> aargh sounds like it would take ages... there are 161 packages
<Andeh> GHOST: Also, how do I get Abiword to spellcheck croatian? The spellcheck option is grayed out even for english!
<GHOST> Andeh hum i think you can use a usb key to install or try with downloading
<Andeh> GHOST: Lol...
<Lilacor> fsanlu: use gksudo nautilus and then try to mount it
<GHOST> Andeh wait i searchin 4 u in synaptic
<sirbijan> I installed Emerald Theme Manager, I can run it and I also imported a theme from gnome-look.org, but it doesn't change nothing! It doesn't have any apply button or anything
<Andeh> Thanks :P
<sirbijan> how can I change my theme?!
<GHOST> Andeh lol
<fsanlu> hold on
<Andeh> GHOST: I am scanning the Xubuntu CD for defects
<GHOST> Andeh ok
<Andeh> To make sure it's not my retarded laptops fault
<Andeh> ;p
<HardDisk> Andeh, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-l10n-  and find out your country language
<GHOST> Andeh yep
<HardDisk> e.g. openoffice.org2-l10n-de for german
<Andeh> GHOST: openoffice.org-l10n-hr is already the newest version.
<HardDisk> -fr for french
<Andeh> Now how I get Abiword to use it?
<goticaa> Hey, i can't seam to get my ubuntu 7.10 to update itselv
<goticaa> self*
<GHOST> Andeh sry but i dontuse open office :s
<goticaa> i just installed it from a original cd
<HardDisk> did you do openoffice.org2-thesaurus- ?
<Andeh> GHOST: Neither do I. I use Abiword. But how do i get Abiword to spellcheck croatian?
<HardDisk> and openoffice.org-l10n-hr
<HardDisk> you have to have those too
<GHOST> Andehwait im searchin...
<fsanlu> I GOT IT TO WORK! yes..
<cyzie> HardDisk, try the -f before, wont work.
<sulle> I have sound in xmms but not when i play of a movie. Yes the movie does work... what can i do ?
<HardDisk> and openoffice.org-spellcheck-
<Andeh> Package openoffice.org2-thesaurus-hr is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<HardDisk> cyzie, what is the error when you did that? cause it seems you have other issues
<Andeh> E: Package openoffice.org2-thesaurus-hr has no installation candidate
<GHOST> Andeh i think theres no languages support for abiword
<sulle> message Could not open/initalize audio device -> no sound....
<cyzie> HardDisk, the error pasted in pastebin.
<sulle> but i got sound in xmms.
<ares623> VMWare Server is free right? what does the "Server" suffix mean?
<cyzie> HardDisk, what other issue are you talking ?
<Andeh> GHOST: So I am stuck with OO. Now how do I get OO to use croatian spellcheck?
<ares623> will I be able to run Windows without Server stuff?
<GHOST> Andeh im searchin for u
<Andeh> ;p
<GHOST> Andeh lol
<sulle> message Could not open/initalize audio device -> no sound... but i got sound in xmms etc. what is the solution for this?.
<HardDisk> cyzie, sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<GHOST> Andeh normally u should be able to find it...
<Andeh> D:<<<<
<Andeh> STUPID LAPTOP!
<HardDisk> cyzie, then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GHOST> Andeh lol!
<Andeh> It gets 95% through installing Xubuntu. "Disk read error. Aborting setup"
<HardDisk> !sound | sulle
<ubotu> sulle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jingjing95>  iam form thailand
<GHOST> Andeh lol i found slovak polish norvegian!
<Andeh> Lol
<Andeh> No.
<sulle> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Andeh> I need croatian.
<Andeh> And possibly one of your old laptops.
<GHOST> Andeh okay
<cyzie> yes, HardDisk did that as well, HardDisk why do the cp for?
<Lilacor> fsanlu: what worked?
<cyzie> did before, dpkg --cofigure -a and then run the apt-get install -f x11vnc, wont work either.
<GHOST> Andeh i cant find it :(
<jingjing95> http://www.ubuntuclub.com   < theclub of ubuntu thailand
<vishal> Merry Christmas Everyone
<Lilacor> merry christmas
<GHOST> Andeh that sux
<Andeh> So I'm stuck with windows, which wont even install?
<Steffan> Hi, i've reanimated my gnome, but now my desktop icons are gone, and i cannot load the file browser
<GHOST> Andeh that wow uzbek one lol
<Andeh> ?
<_Pengo> hey guys, i installed ubuntu and need to su into root, but i was never prompted to set a root password during setup off the livecd
<Steffan> vishal, thank you too!
<_Pengo> whats the root password set to ?
<Andeh> GHOST: Dude, I installed Croatian spellcheck packages. BUT HOW DO I GET OO TO USE THEM?!
<GHOST> Andeh i think there crotian language but im searnin one the net!
<vishal> does anyone know if its possible to show transfer speed on the file copy dialogue?
<Steffan> _Pengo, use your onw pass
<Steffan> it should work
<_Pengo> i tried that
<GHOST> Andeh lol
<Andeh> GHOST: I don't need the packs, I need someone who knows how to enable them!
<GHOST> Andeh i dont now ;)
<Andeh> D:<<
<Steffan> just use sudo -i
<larson9999> _Pengo ubuntu uses sudo normally.  not su.  i thought it sucked at first but now i think it's better.
<_Pengo> i tried the password for my ubuntu account that it setup
<GHOST> Andeh anyone help!
<_Pengo> btw whats up with flashplayer, it don't work from synaptic
<vishal> _Pengo: have you tried a blank password?
<_Pengo> md5 mismatch
<_Pengo> yah i tried enter
<_Pengo> no good either
<HardDisk> cyzie, I assume your dpkg status is corrupted from your message, hence the command I told you to do afterwards
<HardDisk> cyzie, then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GHOST> Andeh take a look http://manual.sidux.com/meta-manual/en/mp-l-language-en.htm
<vishal> _Pengo: as far a I know the root password is the same as your user password
<fsanlu> Lilacor it was just unmounter improperly when i had windows... -__-
<_Pengo> i'm just trying to get the flashplayer installed so i can view flash content in firefox, synaptic fails to install it so i've downloaded the rpm from the website and now need to install that but need su rights
<soroush> i once tried to  install java-doc-5 and java-doc-6 from synaptic y last installation was like this in synaptictand it failed But I still see those errors since that installation during each installation. What the problem can be. for example m
<cyzie> HardDisk, alright./
<fsanlu> Lilacor i guess i learned my lesson the hard way, but thanks for the input.
<vishal> _Pengo: can't you use sudo?
<larson9999> _Pengo read the topic
<Andeh> Ah, another question: Firefox told me I need additional plugins to view flash content, so I told it to install them. It did. Then it said i still need additional plugins, and when it tries to install I get a message telling me I already have them. Help?
<Lilacor> fsanlu: it's handy to have a win32 VM around just for that purpose
<soroush> my last installation was like this in synaptic
<cyzie> HardDisk, same error.
<Steffan> how do i run nautilus at startup, i think it isn't running
<vishal> Andeh: Which plugin did you install?
<Andeh> GHOST: I told you, I already installed them.
<ares623> quick question: Can I play 3D games on VMWare?
<Andeh> When you choose to install the croatian spellcheck, it installs ALL OF THEM.
<_Pengo> oh right thanks
<fsanlu> Lilacor yes i see the importance in that. im glad im at hoem where the rest of my family has windows lol
<Lilacor> ares623: yes but on a very limited and experimental basis
<Steffan> hmm, it does run
<larson9999> Andeh, read the topic
<Andeh> ares623: Yeah, really slowly
<soroush>  i once tried to  install java-doc-5 and java-doc-6 from synaptic and it failed But I still see those errors since that installation during each installation. What the problem can be. for example
<HardDisk> ares623, no.
<vishal> ares623: you can but it probably will be very slow so now worth it, try dual booting
<ares623> ah ok. but the game isn't really that graphics heavy
<ares623> i think
<Lilacor> ares623: what game?
<_Pengo> i guess i called use sudo
<ares623> some MMORPG. my brother plays it a lot
<HardDisk> can't do directx
<Andeh> larson9999: Tell it to #Openoffice.org
<soroush>   i once tried to  install java-doc-5 and java-doc-6 from synaptic and it failed But I still see those errors since that installation during each installation. What the problem can be. for example my last installation was like this in synaptic
<ares623> but i'm not switching to Windows for it
<_Pengo> but then, i should still be allowed to go su on my own system right?
<HardDisk> ares623, you're better off doing it in wine first.
<soroush> :
<ares623> :P
<GHOST> Andeh sry i dont now :(
<vishal> ares623: try wine?
<Andeh> larson9999: They seem to be in deep sleep.
<ares623> tried wine.. doesn't run
<HardDisk> cedega?
<Lilacor> ares623: you might be able to use cedega
<soroush> http://www.nopaste.com/p/ajiiNhx7A
<Andeh> Meh. It shouldn't be this hard.
<GHOST> cant find nothin
<ares623> what is that?
<Lilacor> ares623: try using vmware with experimental 3d
<GHOST> Andeh yea
<HardDisk> commercial version of wine
<Lilacor> ares623: cedega is commercialized wine
<HardDisk> !cedega
<chazco> Hi... any one know why creating a .tar.gz of a 20MB directory tree leads to a 300MB+ file...?
<ares623> so not free?
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<larson9999> Andeh, are you talking about the flash issue?
<Andeh> So can someone at least tell me how I can configure GNOME programs to NOT USE ENORMOUS FONT SIZES? I am running Xubuntu.
<soroush> it always waits me to abort java-doc-5 and 6 installation
<ares623> i'm looking for something free. VMWare Server/Player is free I heard.
<GHOST> Andeh mayby there a channel for openoffice user
<HardDisk> ares623, and virtualbox.
<Andeh> GHOST: Yeah there is. Everybody in it is dead though.
<GHOST> lol
<Lilacor> ares623: yes..so long as you have the VM already it's easy!
<ares623> virtualbox doesn't even try using the videocard
<ares623> so no luck there.
<vishal> Andeh: go to youtube, when viewing a video it will want you to install a plugin, install the adobe flah plugin and it should work
<GHOST> Andeh try "OpenOffice.org For Dummies"
<HardDisk> don't see the point of playing games in vmware, since they are workstation applications.
<Lilacor> ares623: I'd recommend a dual boot for that.
<larson9999> i say, "if you can't get your game on in linux, you have priority issues."
<HardDisk> if you want games, play it natively.
<Andeh> vishal: I already HAVE flash installed, each time firefox prompts me to install it, I get an error telling me I have it already.
<vishal> Andeh: Have you tried uninstalling and then reinstalling?
<Andeh> But no flash content works, I get a big white box ADDITIONAL PLUGINS NEEDED.
<HardDisk> as lilacor said, dualboot.
<Andeh> vishal: No. What package do i need to reinstall?
<GHOST> Andeh i got the same prob
<HardDisk> or use a native alternative.
<HardDisk> hundreds of mmporg's out there
<Lilacor> each one just as endless as the last
<vishal> Andeh: When I tried to use flash, i install the adobe flash plugin and it works without any problems
<HardDisk> agreed Lilacor
<Andeh> GHOST: Heh. Support in this channel is getting worse and worse.
<larson9999> and... if you want more linux games, play and buy only linux games.  kinda simple
<ares623> Dual Boot seems to be the best option huh.. maybe I'll just limit it to 5GB
<ares623> why didn't i think of that
<ares623> same thing essentialy
<ares623> thanks guys.. dualboot seems good
<ares623> :)
<HardDisk> Andeh, this is voluntary, if you don't like it leave.
<Lilacor> ares623: I'd stick with 10GB
<GHOST> Andeh this because of xmas :)
<Lilacor> ares623: you'll get screwed on space if you go for 5
<HardDisk> Andeh, no one is being paid to help.
<larson9999> Andeh, are you trying to use flash in firefox?
<GHOST> wait im serching!
<vishal> ares623: you;d need at least 10gb
<HardDisk> so appreciate it, say thank you, and merry effing xmas
<ares623> I have tremulous installed. not great. lol.. Nexuiz is what i'm gonna try next
<ares623> hate MMO's
<soroush> I don't want to install sun-java6-doc  sun-java5-doc
<ares623> ok. 10GB sounds good
<soroush> anymore
<soroush> how should i get rid of
<HardDisk> ares623, gridwars, alien arena, urban terror, enemy territory, warsow, tonnes more :)
<ares623> just don't want to give too much space
<Andeh> larson9999: Yes, and trying to find someone who knows how to enable spellchecking in OO.
<likewise> How can I repair my desktop? I can only get into the terminal session correctly...
<soroush> such these permenant messages
<ares623> tried enemy territory, too hard to join a game
<soroush> http://www.nopaste.com/p/ajiiNhx7A
<ares623> hehe
<soroush> ?
<Andeh> HardDisk: Good thing, that.
<HardDisk> likewise, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<w4ett> soroush:  uninstal via apt-get
<ares623> yeah gridwars.. i played that. f'ing awesome
<vishal> Enemy territory rocks
<GHOST> YEA!
<Lilacor> Andeh: have you tried #openoffice?
<likewise> HardDisk: thanks, will try that.
<vishal> Its an awesome game
<HardDisk> sudo first.
<Andeh> lilacor: Yes. And #Openoffice.org
<Andeh> They're all dead.
<larson9999> Andeh, as i said, the topic addresses flash.  don't know about spell checker.  has always been enable for me.
<GHOST> nobody answer :(
<Andeh> larson9999: In croatian?
<ares623> i keep getting disconnected while joining games
<ares623> keeps downloading stuff and never finishes
<ares623> :)
<Andeh> Sure.
<GHOST> lol
<Lilacor> Andeh: what's the problem with flash? I visit a site with flash, it asks me to install the plugin..It installs automatically
<w4ett> soroush:  sudo apt-get remove <package>
<vishal> ares623 yeah lots of people put junk on their servers, come at play at my server
<vishal> ares623: visit www.bcclan.com and the ip address is at the top
<Lilacor> Andeh: it shouild be pointed out that not all functions within flash work 100% with the linux version of flash unfortunately
<Andeh> Lilacor: Same thing, Except then it says I dont have flash installed, asks me to install it again. When I do that, It gives me an error, It says I already HAVE flash.
<soroush> w4ett, thanks . ii'll test it now
<ares623> vishal thanks.. I think i might have low ping though
<ares623> is that ok?
<w4ett> soro np
<GHOST> Andeh mayby try an other web browser like epiphany or konqueror
<Andeh> Lilacor: I alro tried GNASH, and that worked. Although youtube videos are totally screwed up.
<_Pengo> ok my password works if i install stuff and it needs admin privledges i guess its doing sudo
<Lilacor> Andeh: what browser?
<larson9999> Andeh, i think i'm getting a hint on why support for you is so poor in here.
<_Pengo> but if i try to su it doesn't accept the same password
<Andeh> Lilacor: Firefox.
<Lilacor> Andeh: just firefox?
<vishal> ares623: the lower the ping the better, the server is somewhere in america, i think chicago or something
<Lilacor> Andeh: 3b2? or just 2.0.0.11?
<Andeh> Yes. Just firefox.
<ares623> i mean i think i have HIGH ping
<GHOST> Andeh i have the same prob with firefox
<ares623> hehe
<Andeh> 2.0.0.11
<vishal> ares623: i ping approx 130 on there
<Andeh> larson9999: Um. Why is support for me so poor in here?
<vishal> ares623: as long as your not over 300 you should be fine
<GHOST> hey its holidays!
<ares623> ok.. so how do I connect to a specific IP address in et?
<Andeh> Lol. The GNASH player is horrible :D
<vishal> ares623: and if you dont warp around then its even better, where abouts are you from?
<Lilacor> Andeh: it's late in the country where the largest userbase is
<larson9999> Andeh how are you installing flash?
<GHOST> yep
<Lilacor> Andeh: well..actually very early for most of us
<Andeh> larson9999: Through firefox.
<ares623> i'm halfway across the world. Philippines
<ares623> it's xmas here btw..
<_Pengo> andeh: that doesn't work
<GHOST> im french!
<ares623> merry xmas everyone!
<larson9999> Andeh, like i said READ THJS CHANNEL'S TOPIC
<GHOST> ;)
<Lilacor> Andeh: have you uninstalled flash?
<w4ett> Andeh: Christmas morning here in North America...sun is just rising
<_Pengo> where it autodownloads flash from it fails the md5sum check
<vishal> ares623: when you load then game and get into the main menu, press the "`" key, its on the left of number  1 to bring up the console, and the type in /connect ,IP.#
<Andeh> larson9999: This is the ubuntu support channel. Firefox installing flash works everywhere, except on ubuntu. Ubuntu problem.
<Lilacor> Andeh: "Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash "
<vishal> ares623: oops, its /connect <IP>     so /connect et.bcclan.com
<Andeh> Lilacor: Yes, and reinstalled it. Then suddenly GNASH started working, if you can call what it does "working".
<ares623> ah ok
<GHOST> Andeh       sudo apt_get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<ares623> thanks
<Andeh> :P
<ares623> i'll try it right now
<ares623> :)
<vishal> ares623: you'll have a few downloads but not that many
<larson9999> Andeh, the topic addresses the flash issue in plain english: Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<Andeh> GHOST: I told you already. I have it installed, yet firefox thinks I don't.
<vishal> ares623: only one that might scare you is a 20mb file but its an awesome map
<Andeh> larson: Oh. My screen doesnt go that far.
<_Pengo> andeh: you don't have it installed
<vishal> ares623: hopefully the server isnt empty,
<Andeh> _Pengo: Meh.
<_Pengo> andeh: if you are downloading it via synaptic or via firefox
<_Pengo> it will download it, run a md5sum check and it will faill but the system thinks its installed but it is not
<Andeh> _Pengo: Well i tried adobe.com, the RPM, and that didnt work either.
<Andeh> Hmm.
<Andeh> Thanks then.
<Lilacor> Andeh: I'd use the straight tar ball
<GHOST> Andeh    get plugin via firefox extentions
<vishal> ares623: there is one person online so you should be ok, especial when your getting used to the game
<larson9999> Andeh, and you don't know irc enough to show the topic?  why not ask how to read the topic when i suggested you read the topic repeatedly?
<Andeh> Lilacor: The what?
<Lilacor> Andeh: tar.gz file
<GHOST> tar.gz for ubuntu
<vishal> Does anyone know how to get the file transfer speed on the file copy dialogue?
<_Pengo> lilacor: how will the tar file know where to install the plugin?
<GHOST> rpm is for mandriva
<Andeh> larson9999: I have a 24 inch monitor at font size 8 and the topic still doesnt fit in the screen. There is no way to show the rest except reszing and moving the window several times, which is so stupid i didnt think of it immediately.
<Lilacor> _Pengo: it doesn't - you read the README file and then install it yourself.
<_Pengo> great
<Andeh> lol
<_Pengo> that means editing files
<_Pengo> so much easier on windows
<_Pengo> :P
<Andeh> Um, why doesn't someone make an update that fixes it?
<larson9999> Andeh, asking over and over how to fix something that's addressed in a channel's topic doesn't win points when asking for help :)
<Andeh> larson9999: :) :)
<GHOST> ;)
<Andeh> D:
<GHOST> O.0
<Lilacor> _Pengo: nobody is forcing you to use Ubuntu.
<_Pengo> thats the spirit
<Andeh> Lilacor: Windows is :)
<_Pengo> :|
<GHOST> TRY DESKTOP BSD
<Andeh> This room is now officially awesome.
<GHOST> lol
<_Pengo> i just want to it work, i expect more from linux
<RebateFX> hehe
<Myrtti> *krhm*
<Lilacor> _Pengo: Linux is still very young as a desktop OS, please understand that and be patient with its associated fits and conniptions.
<Andeh> _Pengo: Ah, at last. Someone I can ask. How do i enable spellchecking in another language in OO? I already installed the spellcheck packages, now how do I get OO to USE them?
<RebateFX> Does anyone know how to get xchat to make a noise when someone posts a message? I host a quiet room and I need an alert when someone speaks lol
<GHOST> freebsd since 1970
<Andeh> Lilacor: Yeah, only 17 years old D:
<Slart> RebateFX: isn't there some kind of notification-preferences?
<GHOST> lol
<vishal> RebateFX: go to preference and then plugins, enable the sound notificaton and then restart
<Lilacor> RebateFX: configured the plugins and you should get a notification when someone messages you.
<Lunks> How to set up GPG keys on Ubuntu?
<Andeh> So, has nobody here EVER used OO in another language?
<Andeh> Shocking!
<GHOST> only on windows :p
<Lunks> Andeh: Hmm I use.
<RebateFX> Slart, vishal, Lilacor. Thanks. I did that, but I mean for general chat messages. My PC should be beeping like mad in a room like this one :)
<Lilacor> Andeh: 2007 was the year when Linux as a desktop OS really came into view.
<Andeh> lilacor: It was 2006 for me :P
<GHOST> yup
<Lunks> Andeh: let me see what I do. :P
<Andeh> And coming from a 13 year old, that means a lot :P
<larson9999> 1997 for me
<Andeh> heh
<GHOST> 2007
<vishal> RebateFX: so you want it to beep for every message sent in the channel?
<Andeh> RebateFX: Get a cat.
<tmjb> hello has any sucesfuly installed ubuntu 6.0.6.1 LTS dapper ony GA-P35-DS4 ?
<RebateFX> vishal: yes :)
<RebateFX> lol @ andeh
<Lunks> Andeh: You just want to add another language for spellchecker other than English, right?
<Andeh> RebateFX: If I remember right, cats go "BEEeeeEeP" right?
<wols_> tmjb: what kernel version does your dapper se?
<Andeh> Lunks: Yes
<wols_> *use
<GHOST> gotta play games cya :)
<Andeh> Lol
<Andeh> Byezs
<confuded> Hi folks.
<GHOST> lol
<Lilacor> most people still don't know about the existence of linux but that is changing as major vendors are picking up the OS for various uses.
<larson9999> i say try to many of the freely available things you can do in linux in windows and it doesn't take long before one realizes it's windows that's a pain.
<HardDisk> Lilacor, you mean ubuntu
<RebateFX> Andeh: They do if you make them eat a telephone
<_Pengo> Andeh: i don't use OO I just use Google's office apps.
<vishal> RebateFX: I cant see anything, erm you might need to edit the plugin to beep for all message or something
<Lilacor> HardDisk: no, unfortunately, linux
<Lunks> Andeh: look for myspell-* packages
<saintz0r> hello all. need some help with a partiton.
<GHOST> cauz linux is free of charge=no profit
<saintz0r> cant figure out how to mount it
<Andeh> RebateFX: Hmm... I wonder if you could keep the wires connected, and then call it...
<RebateFX> vishal: Yeah. I could try :) Thanks
<confuded> If anyone knows what module (driver w/e) does Ubuntu load for external firewire cd roms (drives) PLEASE PM me :) Thanks alot
<Lilacor> HardDisk: ask the average person.. "Huh? is that some new kind of blender?"
<saintz0r> gparted says its there
<_Pengo> Andeh:I only use OO to recover word apps for customers at work
<saintz0r> shows it
<HardDisk> Lilacor, due to community, digg, slashdot, PR it's ubuntu that brought linux into 2007.
<Andeh> Lunks: I already installed all that. How do i tell OO to USE it?
<saintz0r> but i cant find it in my computer
<larson9999> GHOST, that's not true.  plenty of companies make a profit from linux
<Lunks> Andeh: Let me check. You already installed a myspell package?
<Andeh> larson9999: Like microsof
<Andeh> xD
<Lilacor> HardDisk: yes but it's still not in plain view of the average joe.
<Andeh> Lunks: Yes.
<HardDisk> Lilacor, don't forget Dell's introduction to ubuntu onto it's desktop/laptop line.
<RebateFX> Andeh: I'll just use my linksys skype phone that doesn't work in linux and just page it using the base ;)
<GHOST> hey tats true
<confuded> Can anyone provide please help... :(
<HardDisk> and Dell IS infront of the average joe.
<saintz0r> anyone?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HardDisk> meh
<vishal> RebateFX: Try install the Notification plugin, restart, then under the notification menu, select on all messages and restart again?
<Lilacor> HardDisk: I can't stress how much Mark Shuttleworth has done for the Linux OS as a desktop system.
<Andeh> RebateFX: Hmm. Maybe you could sandpaper your alarmclock, coat it in jelly and set it for 13 AM?
<RebateFX> :o
<HardDisk> don't stress, you'll pop a vein.
<Andeh> ;D
<GHOST> lol
<Lilacor> HardDisk: we'd all be still banging our heads against walls without him
<confuded> Anyone: firewire module
<HardDisk> I disagree.
<HardDisk> but we can talk it over next door.
<Lunks> Andeh: on spellcheck, just select the language you want
<Ximal> shuttleworth /
<Andeh> Lunks: Um. I'll try that
<Myrtti> move along to #ubuntu-offtopic with non-support chatter, please
<Ximal> shuttleworth /
<Ximal> ?????
<GHOST> is there a opendsd channel?
<confuded> Anyone polease help: firewire boot module
<Lilacor> Myrtti: apologies
<Myrtti> np
<confuded> please*
<Slart> !repeat  | confuded
<ubotu> confuded: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Myrtti
<Andeh> Lunks: How do i tell it to use croatian? I chose Croatian as the main language, typed some croatian words and some random letters. Spellcheck is complete, it says the random letters are valid croatian words.
<Lunks> hmm weird
<Lunks> hang on
<GHOST> Jack_Sparrow hi there :)
<Ximal> change ur dictionarylaguage  notur os
<confuded> Question: What module/driver does Ubuntu or Kubuntu use to access the firewire external drives? My cd rom (firewire) only work with Ubuntu and Fedora.
<Ximal> check ur plugin too  make sure it has proper support forur needs ;)
<HardDisk> they always catch us when we're not helping :)
<vishal> Does anyone know how to get the file transfer speed on the file copy dialogue?
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: moin
<ubuntu> morgen
<HardDisk> gives em a bad impression eh :)
<Slart> vishal: I'm not sure you can.. afaik
<tifine> hello
<confuded>  Question: What module/driver does Ubuntu or Kubuntu use to access the firewire external drives? My cd rom (firewire) only work with Ubuntu and Fedora.
<likewise> HardDisk: thanks, I'm up and running again.
<finn> question: is there much difference in performance between a P3 and a P2 for ubuntu on a notebook?
<Lilacor> confuded: are you having trouble using your cdrom drive?
<HardDisk> np dude
<tifine> i want to configure the x1100 series printer
<HardDisk> finn, main thing is ram.
<confuded> Lilacor, yes and no
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep, morning to all, Slart, HardDisk, ghost et al.....
<HardDisk> finn, and obviously yes, if the mhz is significant.
<finn> the 2 computers I am investigating both have 256 mb ram
<Andeh> Lunks: Hmm. The machine I plan to use is very low end. Do you know how to enable spellcheck in Abiword instead of OO?
<mandh> can any one help me finding test king LPI 101 (117-101 ) to test linux ?
<Slart> confuded: once a minute gets a bit annoying.. try waiting 5 minutes or so beween repeating the questions..
<HardDisk> lo jacky
<confuded> Slart, ok
<finn> well the p3 is 450 mhz
<HardDisk> haven't slept yet myself.
<Slart> morning Jack_Sparrow
<GHOST> shouldnt drink that much yesterday...
<tifine> dont know how to install and configure it ? i dont have the installation disk!
<Lunks> Andeh: found it
<HardDisk> gonna pull an all nighter again
<Lunks> hm
<Andeh> Lunks::D
<Lunks> Andeh: I've never used Abiword, but I've found on OO
<GHOST> hey
<Lunks> maybe it can help you, anyway
<Andeh> Okay then
<vishal> Slart: KK thanks, I used another distro before i used ubuntu and it had it on there, though it was pretty cool
<Lunks> tools/options
<Lunks> language/language
<cryxen_> hey
<Lunks> whoops
<vishal> MS Office 2007 FTW
<Slart> tifine: what brand is the printer?
<Lunks> language settings/writing aids
<Andeh> Lunks: Language settings/????
<Lunks> hunspell, click edit
<Lunks> Andeh: double click it
<tifine> slart: lexmark x1100 series
<finn> so can I presume that a P3 450 mhz with 256 mb ram will operate smoothly?
<Lunks> Andeh: it'll show 'writing aids'
<Jack_Sparrow> finn: that is pretty marginal...
<Andeh> Lunks: YES!!!!
<Andeh> WOO
<finn> the laptop costs $25 :P
<Andeh> Croatian spellcheck support yaa!
<GHOST> lol finaly :)
<Andeh> Awesome! now can I get abiword to do this?
<confuded> Quesuion: Anyone know where I can find the booting devices when running live CD, meaning the list of modules: SCSI drive, USB, firewire etc...
<Lunks> Andeh: try it =P
<finn> i know a P2 400 mhz was slow as molassess :(
<Slart> tifine: hmm.. lexmark usually is pretty bad with linux support.. you could look at www.linuxprinting.org . Check if it's supported by cups
<Myrtti> confuded: lsmod?
<confuded> Myrtti, whats that?
<confuded> Myrtti, is that the firewire module?
<Jack_Sparrow> finn: a little extra ram in that would make a world of difference
<Myrtti> a command to type on your terminal
<HardDisk> finn, yes you may want to install with alternative cd and/or xubuntu
<confuded> Myrtti, to do what?
<vishal> Anyone know how I can speed up the load time on ubuntu?
<HardDisk> note "may"
<Myrtti> to see which modules have been loaded
<Andeh> Just a very quick question: Typing in Abiword is laggy. I have a very high end computer and even typing in OO is not laggy. Why is typing in Abiword laggy?
<confuded> Myrtti, oh ok thanks...
<HardDisk> vishal, there are tonnes of tips on google to "tweak ubuntu"
<finn> is ram cheap for such an old laptop??
<Jack_Sparrow> finn: If you have trouble installing, go into the cmos/bios and set the video to use a minimum amount of shared memory
<confuded> Myrtti, oh ok thanks...I'll try that when I get a chance...
<HardDisk> finn, depending on where you are in the world.
<finn> I thought it was impossible to open those things to install new ram.....
<HardDisk> and whether you will purchase locally or online.
<finn> ok...
<HardDisk> try to do the research.
<Slart> tifine: seems it is supported.. http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1100
<vishal> HardDisk: Thanks, will look on that, its takes quite a while compared to windows
<HardDisk> it never hurts to do your own researching.
<Andeh> Does anyone here ever use Abiword?
<tifine> Slart: okie let me check
<Slart> Andeh: sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> finn: I was shocked at the cost of old ram.. it was way more than I expected...
<HardDisk> Andeh, no sorry, Ooo for me.
<sponix> anyone use a 3ware 7506 card ?
<Andeh> Slart: Is Abiword usually laggy?
<finn> yeah, I feared that :(
<Slart> Andeh: not that I've noticed
<corruptionoflulz> Andeh: i've used abiword a bit, and i found it way fast
<Andeh> Ah
<polz> does anyone here know how to get an USB flashdrive to always mount in the same location during boot, without gnome-volume-manager or some such thing ?
<corruptionoflulz> atleast, compared to OO
<Jack_Sparrow> polz: put the uuid of the usb stick into your fstab
<corruptionoflulz> actually, just fast compared to anything
<larson9999> Jack_Sparrow, try rimm!  i nearly fell over from shock.
<Andeh> hey
<Slart> polz: have you tried adding it to /etc/fstab using the uid-nbr of the drive as devicename?
<Andeh> How do I start XFWM4?
<Andeh> I'm running emerald in compiz
<Yick> Hello, Is it possible to install Ubuntu to an USB-Stick and boot Ubuntu from the USB-Stick on a Computer which has WinXP installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yick: yes
<Slart> Yick: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Andeh> How do I tell compiz to close and run XFWM4 instead?
<GHOST> good buy all
<Yick> Thanks a lot. Merry Christmas :)
<polz> Slart: yep.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yick: one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> pendrivelinux.com will have some helpful info on doing that
<Slart> polz: it didn't work? then.. well.. perhaps look at the udev rules.. somewhere in /etc/udev
<orbisvicis> any way to get some sort of file manager in framebuffer ?
<Yick> Thanks agian :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Slart> orbisvicis: midnight commander is popular
<tmjb> does anyone know dow ubuntu 6.06 LTS work with ICH9 controler ? ??
<Slart> oh.. framebuffer... nevermind
<orbisvicis> check it out
<orbisvicis> ty
<polz> Slart: actually, it mounts fine during startup...
<tmjb> look like the ubuntu server edition is not very much Long Term Support
<tmjb> for newer computer is much better to use some thing like 7.10
<polz> Slart: the next question would be... how do I get it to properly re-mount after my computer returns from suspend ?
<Slart> polz: ah.. suspend.. I don't even know what happens during a suspend.. even less about how things are setup when it wakes up again
<Jack_Sparrow> Hibernate/suspend still seems to have issues
<Slart> polz: if you ask me, it should figure that stuff out itself.. without user intervention.. but from what I understand, not much does =/
<Jack_Sparrow> polz: If you have the uuid in fstab the mount should not be an issue
<tifine> Slart: from where i download the driver ?
<Slart> tifine: it isn't available from the repos?
<tifine> Slart: repos ?
<Slart> tifine: repositories.. the same place you install most software from in ubuntu.. apt-get and synaptic get their stuff from the repositories
<tifine> Slart: okie is there anyway that i can get the lexmark x1100 series driver
<Jack_Sparrow> tmjb: Did you have a question about LTS and non-LTS releases
<polz> hmm.. how exactly do the drives get mounted under /media, anyway ?
<larson9999> errr, i couldn't get samba working because of a type-o in the tute i was reading :)
<Slart> tifine: hang on.. I'm looking.. brb
<Jack_Sparrow> larson9999: Thats a lesson you will remember
<tifine> Slart: ok thnxs
<jaybinks> howdy yall... im having trouble with my audio card in gutsy ... Alsa says there is no card..  Im trying to use an onboard audio (on a gigabyte ga-m57sli-s4 mobo ) any help would be great !
<jaybinks> I THINK it uses hda-intel chip or something for audio... how do I make this work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jaybinks: DO you know the chipset for that audio setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jaybinks> thanks... will look
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<olli> Merry Christmas! Is there a chance of installing a machine from scratch via internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > olli
<larson9999> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, seems like i forgot the tutorials that just work.  i spent a solid day messing with a mainframe utility once. finally got it working when i started from the top and accidentally made a type-o which corrected the type-o in the book.  i've never forgotten that!
<tmjb> Jack_Sparrow, i have problem with curent lts version on Gigabyte P35-DS4 main board with Quad Core CPU  want install
<Condoulo> any GRUB experts in the house? :P
<olli> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<olli> thx @ Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> tmjb: Dapper wouldn't go in for you on that.. Odd, that is a very stable version
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: np
<larson9999> Jack_Sparrow, or paying good money for crap hw because i didn't research.  i'll never buy a via board again :)
<olli> unfortunately there's nothing useful in this document
<tmjb> Jack_Sparrow,Why the hell i have to use usb-cdrom  to installl on ich9 mainboard any ideas ???
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: What about from USB or another...
<Slart> tifine: hmm.. it wasn't that easy and I'm not very good with printers in linux.. there are some instructions on that link I gave you but I'm afraid I can't help you much with it.. perhaps someone else in the channel can
<olli> look my problem is the following: I am at my parent's and the only working machine is my laptop
<bazhang> olli: you want to do a minimal install? then see !minimal
<Jack_Sparrow> tmjb: Please watch the language and keep this family friendly.. especially today
<olli> all other machines are down
<Condoulo> if my current main hard drive is (0,0), would my Windows drive be (0,1)
<Belboz99> I'm having a problem where the install goes 100% fine, but on boot it can't find my hard drive :(
<tmjb> Jack_Sparrow,sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tifine> Slart: thankyou for your help indeed
<Slart> Condoulo: depends.. according to what numbering scheme? grub?
<olli> I've got a working router, no working cd burners or external harddisks
<Belboz99> where should I install the bootloader on a Vista machine with Vista on sda1 and Linux on sda5?
<Condoulo> Slart- yeah, GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> Belboz99: If you boot the installcd will it then boot to the first hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: NO usb sticks etc?
<olli> one usb-stick
<bazhang> olli: then do something like from www.pendrivelinux.com
<olli> 256 mb
<Slart> Condoulo: (hd0,4) would be the 4th partition on the first harddrive I think.. you might want to check the grub documentation to be sure though
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: that is #5
<Condoulo> Slart- is there a way to check to make sure?
<wols_> Biohazard: sda
<wols_> Belboz99: sda
<bazhang> olli: 4GB pen drives can be had cheap these days
<polz> Slart: afaik that would be the 4th part.
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: Sorry. my bad
<Slart> Condoulo: (hd1,1) would be the first partition on the second hard drive
<polz> oops, what Jack_Sparrow said.
<olli> unfortunately it's a bank-holiday in germany
<larson9999> olli, i got mine for $40 about 3 months ago
<tmjb> Jack_Sparrow,i read in this blog about new support for  added  support for some ICH8/ICH8-M/ICH9 IDE and SATA controllers http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/ looks like only way for me is 7.10
<Slart> ok.. I think hard drives start at hd0 and partitions at 1.. everyone agree? =)
<Condoulo> brb, going to do a re-boot. See if my GRUB edit worked.
<polz> Slart: that's (hd1,0)
<wols_> Slart: no
<wols_> hd0,0 is sda1
<bazhang> Slart: haha
<wols_> and both are partitions
<Condoulo> ok. o_O Will everyone stop confusing me
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning wols
<kksm19820117> Greetings, all. I've completed a alternate command line install from a Ubuntu 7.10, installed X, Fluxbox and MPlayer. The video runs fine, but I get no sound. I've probably got to install something, but I'm not sure if it's ALSA or something else. Could someone please help me? Thanks in advance.
<tmjb> sorry Jack_Sparrow: wrong blog
<wols_> good afternoon
<Belboz99> so, I should install grub to 0,4?
<Slart> Condoulo: as I said.. check the documentation..  =)
<wols_> !sound | kksm19820117
<Condoulo> !Grub
<wols_> alsi is right
<ubotu> kksm19820117: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> Condoulo: which sdXX partition do you want in grub notation?
<Belboz99> the thing is, I have grub working fine
<kksm19820117> wols_, Thank you.
<Belboz99> it just hangs at the splash screen
<olli> I've got an idea! what about booting from a 256 pen drive and doing a network install from my laptop
<olli> that might work
<Belboz99> if I disable splash, I see it gets to a part where it complains about my chipset, and then it tries loading the cdrom driver, and then fails, leaving me at a terminal
<wols_> Belboz99: disable the "quiet" from menu.lst and the bootsplash so you see what's going on
<wols_> Belboz99: error messages please
<Belboz99> wols_: NFORCE-MCP67:  not 100% native mode, will probe IRQ's later
<Belboz99> wols_: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly, Enabling work around
<Andeh> Hi. I want to replace my Xubuntu install with Ubuntu. I am assuming to do this I must just install "ubuntu-desktop" then remove "xubuntu-desktop", right?
<Belboz99> I've seen on google others just go right past this problem
<Belboz99> I've tried noapic and all the other kernel flags I can think of
<wols_> Belboz99: shouldn't be a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: YEs, or just leave the other desktop there and have it as an available option when you login
<hotgklub> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<hotgklub> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Ah. Great. Thanks!
<Andeh> BRB anhilating Xubuntu!
<Andeh> :D
<Belboz99> well, eventually it gets to this:
<Belboz99> (09:26:32 PM) Belboz99: Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<Belboz99> (09:26:55 PM) Belboz99: or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<Belboz99> (09:27:12 PM) Belboz99: ALERT! /dev/sda5 does not exit.  Dropping to a shell!
<Belboz99> and that may be the real problem, which is why I asked about grub
<wols_> aha. that is the problem
<hotgklub> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<Lunks> may I ask, why there's "#ubuntu-unregged"?
<olli> Jack_Sparrow: The thing (install without CD) you send me via ubotu was exactly what I was looking for
<olli> Thanks a lot!
<Slart> can't someone kick hotgklub?
<wols_> what is in your menu.lst for root?
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: np
<Belboz99> wols_: you want it from the grub menu, or should I head into a live-CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: Sometimes we need to lockdown the channel, and divert unregg'd people there..
<Belboz99> heh, now that's freaking weird
<wols_> Belboz99: grub menu
<Belboz99> I do an ls at the terminal it gives, and /boot isn't listed :-P
<Belboz99> everything else is though :/
<Belboz99> okay, 1 sec wols_
<Belboz99> root  (hd0,4)
<Slart> oh.. I know this.. 5th partition on 1:st hard drive.. ? =)
<Condoulo> ok, the section I tried adding did not work
<Jack_Sparrow> slart... yea..
 * Slart has been studying grub manuals =)
<wols_> Slart: close. 1st extended partition
<olli> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols_> Belboz99: and that's not what I meant
<Slart> ahh.. yes.. only 4 primary ones.. . so first extended
<wols_> yes
<Belboz99> oops, which line did you want wols_?
<MikeLowrey_14046> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149 bitte ma klicken
<Belboz99> root=/dev/sda5 ?
<cyzie> how do i reinstall all the package in the system in a exiting system? the reason is i want ot verify if there is any package is corrupt due to the hard disk failure / memory error.
<wols_> ops: please ban MikeLowrey_14046, it's a minicity kinda spam
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > cyzie May be what you want..
<Slart> cyzie: you can mark the package to "reinstall" in synaptic.. there's a way to do it with apt-get too. but I've forgotten the syntax
<MikeLowrey_14046> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149 bitte ma klicken
<wols_> apt-get reinstall ?
<wols_> !ops MikeLowrey_14046 is spamming a miminicity kinda url
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: His question is not phrased well, may not be native english speller.
<MikeLowrey_14046> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149 bitte ma klicken
<Belboz99> Slart: apt-get install --reinstall
<Slart> wols_: hmm.. I get invalid operaton reinstall.. think it's a switch or something.. apt-get install --reinstall or something..
<MikeLowrey_14046> click pls
<chintan> can anyone help i stuck on my nick in this node. idents my self but the nickserv says its wrong pass. what should i do
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: MikeLowrey_14046 is a spammer. not asking anything
<wols_> MikeLowrey_14046: fuck off
<Slart> MikeLowrey_14046: go eat some paint or something..
<ader10> o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_: I wasnt talking about him... yes I can see he is a spammer
<predaeus> wols_, please keep this family friendly
<MikeLowrey_14046> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149 look pls and help me :(
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, Slart that is if you want to replicate an existing fine system. my pc has gone to memeory error and possible hard disk failure. so i would like to reinstall the existing system for all the packages.
<Belboz99> wols_: which line did you want from my menu.lst?
<Slart> cyzie: does anything work? you could do that dpkg -l > installedpackages.txt and use that file to reinstall those packages after a wipe or something
<wols_> Belboz99: the root kernel param
<Condoulo> is there an easy way to find out what my drives specifically are? Such as it shows my main Ubuntu install as (0,0). But how can I find out what my Windows disc is.'
<chintan> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: That clone link tells how to make a list of packages that you installed so you can reinstall them on another machine.. regardless of the condition of the existing system
<cyzie> Slart, taht is near, but consider this, debsums...
<wols_> Condoulo: why do you need this?
<HardDisk> !ops | MikeLowrey_14046
<ubotu> MikeLowrey_14046: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<MikeLowrey_14046> someone can help me pls? i got a problem. here is a screen http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149
<Ximal> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, im not install in another system. im installing on the same system.
<Slart> cyzie: debsums?
<Belboz99> wols_:
<Belboz99> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro
<chintan> someone help the nickserv says my pass is wrong but its not. im sure. what to do?
<wols_> Belboz99: you didn't use ubuntu to create that entry
<cyzie> Slart, yea, pretty good. to check the integrity of the package..
<wols_> chintan: #freenode
<thor> Condoulo fdisk -l will show all partitions...the windows partition will be ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Same difference same machine or another...   make the list, check it twice
<Belboz99> lol, smartone wols_:
<Belboz99> ;)
<chintan> #freenode
<chintan> to join?
<wols_> Belboz99: this is #ubuntu if you haven't noticed. run update-grub to get a ubuntu menu.lst
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, that is before the error, u need to get the list... i didnt .
<wols_> chintan: yes
<Belboz99> I'm actually on Linux Mint, sorry for the deception, there's nobody in that forum at the moment
<Belboz99> or chatroom for that matter
<Andeh> hey
<Andeh> what is the process name of the installer on the ubuntu live CD?
<Andeh> It crashed and I want to kill it
<Condoulo> thor- its not showing anything
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: HOw bad is the system and what error..
<HardDisk> chintan, #freenode
<HardDisk> my bad didn't see it was done already.
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Typical of some people not wanting a backup until after they need it.
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, pretty bad. the memory cause big SHIT... such as when u launch a console, it throw error. everytime u start browser, it crash with core dump. when u copy files, it hang the whole systems everytime..
<Andeh> What is the process name of the ubuntu installer? It froze and I want to kill it
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, yes, u are right.
<erpo> When I plug an SD card into my laptop's card reader, it's detected and mounted automatically. But when I plug an xD card into the same reader, nothing happens. How do I fix this?
<Slart> Andeh: you're the one with a working console.. try ps -A | grep -i install
<Andeh> Slart: Meh, i rebooted X
<thor> Condoulo you have to do 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Condoulo> thor- I did. And it only gave me info about the flash drive I had plugged in at the time
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > Jack_Sparrow
<mason> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Can you get to recovery mode
<thor> Condoulo what does 'mount' say?
<mason> i like make friends
<arkaitz> hola
<thor> Condoulo are you running off the flash drive?
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, why ?
<mason> and i come from china
<Condoulo> thor- no
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > arkaitz
<Condoulo> Thor- I am trying to get GRUB to show my windows install on my second hard drive.
<mason> where are you?
<stdin> !cn | mason
<ubotu> mason: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: If you can get to cli in recovery mode you can run the dpkg command and see if it works
<gostone> Hello all
<gostone> Any ideas as to why I can't rename my USB key under Gutsy?
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, well, that wont be neccessary. because what u suggest is before the system crash. but it is not suitable for this case asi dont do the get-selections before the errror..
<thor> Condoulo a windows xp install?
<gostone> any suggestions appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: YOu can also try to install another desktop and try that in case the issue is at that level
<Condoulo> thor- Yeah, Windows XP
<Slart> gostone: what did you try? and what was the result?
<wols_> cyzie: boot a livecd,chroot into your system, run the get-selectioon
<thor> Condoulo ok...give me a sec
<Condoulo> thor- but my problem is finding  the mount point. I Ubuntu drive is (0,0), but I have no idea what my XP drive is
<mason> how can i talk with a friend on net in QQ procootol
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, nah... i guess the wiser step now is to use the debsums.. that is more concrete way to go for now.
<gostone> tried right click, but greyed out, then did sudo nautilus, and it said " could not rename
<wols_> Condoulo: sudo update-grub doesn't put it in?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: It should work, but since you dont care to try or listen, I cant help you
<wols_> Condoulo: if not: show us your /boot/grub/device.map
<mason> is there anyone?
<thor> Condoulo I believe it would be 1,0....not sure, but it wouldn't hurt to give that a go. I assume your xp drive was bootable and you just moved it and installed linux on the other drive?
<mason> hello
<wols_> mason: what is QQ protocol?
<helsing> Enter text here..hi
<mason> by-by
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, I'm cosnidering your help, personally i don tthink it work now. ;)
<mason> bye
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, but it is good that command for the future now
<gostone> QQ is like AIM, or yahoo messenger, common in asia
<Condoulo> thor- What I did to install XP was disable my Ubuntu drive, and then re-enable my Ubuntu drive once the install was done. And I already tried 1,0. no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: IT isnt that hard to try it...
<Condoulo> yeah, sudo-grub update does not help
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: You are not trying to use the packages that you installed, just the names of them.
<krupa^> hello all! hey, how can i set my ubuntu to run automaticly without GUI ? ... thanks!
<cyzie> wols_, yes, the system can bootup it just that some package i cant download due to dependecies proiblem.
<thor> Condoulo if you do 'sudo fdisk -l' it doesn't show anything?
<wols_> cyzie: so what is the problem?
<Condoulo> thor- nothing unless my flash drive is plugged in. but thats my flash drive's info
<cyzie> wols_, check the integrity of the packages install in the system
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Sounds like you used automatix or envy and now you have a problem
<hkBst> where can I find out the kernel version that sits on the release?
<gostone> Any ideas on renaming my USB key Slart?
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, well, nope.
<wols_> cyzie: debsums
<cyzie> wols_, yes, using that now.
<thor> Condoulo that's not right....it would have to show your linux drive if nothing else...I mean...you are logged in right?
<Condoulo> thor- yeah
<wols_> hkBst: "sits on the release"?
<Slart> gostone:  I just tried the same thing myself.. same result.. just checking here.. when you say rename.. you just mean the name that shows up in nautilus?
<hkBst> wols_: the on used by the cd. I can't boot it.
<wols_> Condoulo: cat /proc/partitions
<wols_> hkBst: what error(s)?
<cyzie> wols_, if you have time, take a look at this link please.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49528/
<thor> Condoulo what does 'mount' say?
<Stwange> Merry Christmas all. As a present to me, can anyone tell me how to resize an NTFS partition from Ubuntu? GParted has the option greyed out
<gostone> yes, the name of the key, I am sure in Hoary, and previously I just right clicked, and renamed
<hkBst> wols_: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7004
<Condoulo> thor- gives me no mount
<hkBst> wols_: rather http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7004#c13
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: I prefer to use the stand alone gparted live cd...  but you cant resize a mounted partition
<wols_> cyzie: apt-cache policy for x11vnc and libvncserver0
<cyzie> wols_, thanks. i do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: if that is what you are trying to do with the ubuntu livecd
<thor> Condoulo something isn't right....it would have to show / and /home at a minimum, and a swap probably
<Stwange> Jack_Sparrow, I thought that, but I dismounted it and nothing changed. And now I dunno how to remount :S but I'd rather resize first :)
<Slart> gostone: look here. .might help you .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426139
<cyzie> wols_, what should i expect?
<kengero2222> anyone knows how to startup Ubuntu 7.10 without GUI ???
<wols_> Condoulo: what does the command I gave you show?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: Hope you have a backup of anything important on that ntfs
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I can't seem to get sound to work on my box...it worked with Fedora and just tried to switch over to Ubuntu 7.10 and everything seems to installed correctly, but no sound...
<wols_> cyzie: from where packages are/will be installed
<hkBst> kengero2222: use the alternate cd
<kengero2222> i already installed ubuntu
<Condoulo> wols_- Major, Minor, #Blocks, and name
<Jack_Sparrow> darkfrog: INtel HD audio?
<kengero2222> just want it to be default without gui
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk? You there?
<Stwange> Jack_Sparrow, before I resize it, or before I dismounted it?
<kengero2222> (just in case i need the gui)
<JonaTh> darkfrog: Same problem here,,,
<darkfrog> Jack_Sparrow, I have onboard sound and an Audigy SB card. The latter is what I want to play sound through.
<khelll> where shall i find the jdk files on my pc?
<cyzie> wols_, for x11vnc Candidate: 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1~gutsy1
<wols_> hkBst: ubuntu uses 2.6.22
<cyzie> wols_, for libvncserver0 . none
<wols_> cyzie: pastebin. ALL of it
<darkfrog> khelll, /usr/java/... ?
<cyzie> wols_, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Stwange: Before you do anthing to an ntfs.. make sure you have a recovery method for anything you cant afford to lose
<wols_> khelll: dpkg -L <package name>
<Andeh> I have Xubuntu, though I want to install Ubuntu over it. i have installed "ubuntu-desktop". Now how do I get rid of Xubuntu's apps?
<thor> Condoulo try 'hwinfo' in a terminal and see if you have that installed
<Condoulo> thor- not installed. :P
<CokeNCode> guys, looking for 1) software to rip audio from youtube vids, and 2) software to manipulate my own mp3s, nothing too complicated, just cut them off early, n start them later, stuff like that
<arkaitz> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: Do you want to remove the XUB desktop?
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and all the crud it came with.
<Slart> CokeNCode: my answer for 2) audacity
<arkaitz> como es el canal ubuntu en castellano
<arkaitz> :S
<gostone> thanks Slart, I was just hoping it would be a simple right click, it used to work in renaming USB pen drives.....
<wols_> !es | arkaitz
<ubotu> arkaitz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Stwange> Jack_Sparrow, I've got most of it, you any idea how to go about resizing it? I got most of the important stuff. I don't have a copy of the ubuntu CD but I've got GParted
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Like Abiword, etc. Can I get rid of those, without looking up every single app ONLY xubuntu has?
<bazhang> miro for video from youtube CokeNCode
<CokeNCode> bazhang, but, i just want the audio
<Slart> gostone: mm.. it would be nice if that right-click menu worked
<thor> CokeNCode Audacity for editing
<Condoulo> just installed hwinfo
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: I would think apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop   would do what you want.. but I dont do Xub
<bazhang> CokeNCode: first get the video though right?
<CokeNCode> true ... thanks bazhang
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: I did that. It removed 42 KB
<CokeNCode> thor, audacity keeps giving me errors :(
<CokeNCode> any other suggestions
<Andeh> Jack_Sparrow: Doesnt really work, i think.
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: aren't those desktop packages just meta packages?
<thor> Condoulo 'hwinfo' will output a ton of info....capture it to a text file with 'hwinfo > hwinfo.txt'
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: -desktop packages are meta packages
<Condoulo> thor- ok
<hkBst> wols_: is there some record of that online?
<wols_> Andeh: you want to find a lib all of xfce depends on and remove that one. depdencies will do the rest. but that won't get rid of abiword for example
<cyzie> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49528/
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: I thought that would remove the entire meta-package
<wols_> hkBst: packages.ubuntu.com
<hkBst> wols_: maybe even a complete package-version list?
<darkfrog> is alsa what I should be using on Ubuntu, or is something else preferred?
<CokeNCode> does miro have a gui interface
<CokeNCode> or is it command line ?
<wols_> cyzie: I want your apt-cache policy output duh!
<darkfrog> CokeNCode, UI
<thor> CokeNCode Ardour, but I have just installed it and not yet tried it...so can't tell you anything about how good or bad it is
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. the meta-package.. which probably is several kilobytes in size =).. I don't think it removes all the real packages though
<cyzie> wols_, it is there?!
<wols_> darkfrog: yes you should use alsa
<CokeNCode> thanks thor
<cyzie> wols_, line 14-26
<wols_> cyzie: it only has 11 lines here
<darkfrog> wols_, I'm at a loss why this won't work then...it says it's playing, it lists the card properly, but nothing comes out.
<cyzie> wols_, ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49533/
<darkfrog> the connection is good
<wols_> darkfrog: use alsamixer and unmute
<RealSpay_169070> hallo ihr Penner xD
<wols_> !de | RealSpay_169070
<RealSpay_169070> wo kann ich mein Bild von meinen Penner ändern?
<wols_> ubotu: wakeup
<ubotu> RealSpay_169070: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wakeup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> RealSpay_169070: #ubuntu-de. this channel is english only
<Skfarek> hi!
<RealSpay_169070> oh sorry
<thor> Condoulo you should be able to identify the hard drives in that text file...
<Condoulo> thor- yeah. I found the ID_Path shows -0:1 at the end. would that be it?
<Skfarek> i have a problem with framebuffer, it looks like it doesn't work ;) i set vga mode in grub but i get info that i use undefined mode and i can use only one from vesa vga
<deadlock> How the hell do i add my current user to a new usergroup
<gostone> well simple solution Slart, I plugged my key into mac, right clicked and renamed. I wish this would work in Ubuntu. It used to do this
<darkfrog> Is MM mean mute or OO?
<RealSpay_169070> where can I my picture ändern^^?
<wols_> RealSpay_169070: ändern = change
<Jack_Sparrow> deadlock: Please watch the language
<RealSpay_169070> ok thx
<thor> Condoulo there should be a line 'block.device = '/dev/hda3'
<Condoulo> thor- yeah?
<RealSpay_169070> where can i my picture change?
<cyzie> wols_, have u look at the link?
<RealSpay_169070> ok bye
<Zikiti> Can someone give me a christmas gift by helping me solve my suspend to ram problem?
<wols_> cyzie: I did and ti's the same old link without the info I wanted. there are only line 1-11. not line 14
<frojnd> what's the path to the LAN ? In konqueror I had to write in a location: smb:/ What do I have to write here for ubuntu ?
<thor> Condoulo well...it won't necessarily be sda3, but you should be able to identify both drives in that text file....see what devices they are. I suspect you will find /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<Condoulo> thor- yeah, I found it
<cyzie> wols_, it is , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49533/
<Sunn_1> I just attemted to install the DVD playback feature in Ubuntu via Ubuntuguide.ORG . The problem is when I put a DVD in, it doesn't play.
<Sam1337> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<wols_> cyzie: this is a different url than you gave me before...
<Jack_Sparrow> Andeh: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129517               froma google search using  ubuntu remove meta package   but the forums seem to have an issue this am
<Condoulo> thor- it shows Valume partition number 0x5
<wols_> cyzie: which x11vnc is installed or gets tried? the 0.9 version?
<cyzie> wols_, it is installed before but when the system got into shit, the x11vnc wotn work anymore so im trying to reinstall it.
<wols_> cyzie: don't use the gutsy backport one
<thor> Condoulo nope...the line with the block device.../dev/hda or /dev/sda...
<cyzie> wols_, ok, so how do i select another one ?
<Stwange> can anyone tell me how to remount an ntfs partition? it's /dev/sda1
<wols_> cyzie: remove the backports from your sources.list, install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: I think this link shows how to remove everything in a metapackage...   http://techaspect.net/2007/11/08/how-to-remove-any-meta-package-in-ubuntu/
<shishirmk> Stwange:what do you mean remount?
<Stwange> shishirmk, I dismounted it :) so maybe mount is the word im looking for
<thor> Condoulo do you have multiple partitions on either of the drives?
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: ah.. that actually looked usable.. thanks
<Condoulo> thor- No. unless you count the partitions that automatically come with Ubuntu
<cyzie> wols_, ok but is there a way to select gutsy/universe version before installing x11vnc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: np, It is nice to learn as well as help in here
<darkfrog> It's really sad that everything has gone so well with the switch from Fedora to Ubuntu and I'm stuck on sound. :o
<polz> grrrr
<thor> Condoulo did you find the device designations.../dev/sda or /dev/hda
<aro> Anyone else timing out on us.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<Condoulo> thor- its /dev/hdb1
<polz> whenever I put my laptop to sleep, the USB CF reader resets itself
<simplyubuntu> has anyone experienced this? http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usplashhm7.png
<polz> and when it comes back to life, the card gets detected as a new device
<shishirmk> Stwange:you have gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> simplyubuntu: Please explain the problem in channel instead of just spamming us with the link
<thor> Condoulo then that should be hd(1,0)
<wols_> cyzie: don't use the backports, then the gutsy version will be taken
<Condoulo> thor- ok. But I already tried that and had no luck upon boot. =/
<thor> Condoulo that is the xp drive?
<Condoulo> thor- yeah, the XP drive
<aro> Is http://www.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<simplyubuntu> i was just about to Jack_Sparrow
<polz> does anyone have any ideas on how I could prevent that ?
<cyzie> wols_, thanks. installing now.
<Jack_Sparrow> simplyubuntu: thank you
<Condoulo> thor- this is what I have in menu.lst for the XP. I have title, root, makeactive, and chainloader +1
<cyzie> but the question is how to specify other repo to use during install of a package. ;)
<Psyduck_> how do i add a new network on the Xchat?? I tried a lot of times but always ask if i put the wrong adreass
<Slart> aro: works for me
<wols_> simplyubuntu: still the same problem with all files in Lost+Found?
<simplyubuntu> the progress bar in my usplash appears in the bottom left hand corner.... is that normal? http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usplashhm7.png
<Stwange> shishirmk, yeah
<shishirmk> then i think if you restart it recognises it as a unmounted volume just right click and say mount
<thor> Condoulo found this...http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/56461-grub-menu-lst-chainloader-help-needed.html...looks like he had the same problem....the solution seems to be at the end of the thread. Worth a try
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Did you ever think that using the unofficial repos are what caused your problems in the first place
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, no, not really. not until the ram causign a lot of shit.
<simplyubuntu> haha wols_, im touched that you remember :) i decided to just reinstall because it was too complicated... i did manage to salvage my var>cache>apt>archives debs, so i'll just apt-get install on the new machine and synaptic will use my old debs :P genius! all thanks to HardDisk, who seems to have left... and i think that all these people wanting to know why ubuntu site is down is because im doing a s*itload of updates right about now :P
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Potty mouth
<simplyubuntu> anyone got anything similar to my usplash???
<cyzie> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<wols_> cyzie: RAM doesn't cause dependency errors
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > cyzie
<cyzie> wols_, yes, it doesnt but like i said with example before, it cause a lot of problems..
<n00bie> anyone else having trouble with rubyripper and freedb ?
<Fire-> i got a  terratec aureon 5.1 which is recognized correctly by my ubuntu 7.10 system. actually i cant use any 5.1 sound, only 4.0. i tried the speaker-test 5.1, which worked fine. any ideas guys?
<simplyubuntu> wols_ how does that sound?
<cyzie> !ohmy > Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> cyzie: Behave yourself or leave
<bazhang> cyzie: please stop
<bazhang> no pm please cyzie, without asking first
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, i'm here, just talking next door
<HardDisk> brb
<figuringout> hi guys, i'm on Gibbon - need help getting compiz up and running - getting white screen
<Stwange> sorry to repeat, but can anyone tell me how to mount /dev/sda1 (NTFS) on gutsy?
<HardDisk> !mount > Stwange
<Stwange> thanks HardDisk
<Roey> hello -- I've just now upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty and notice that Direct Rendering in X has been disabled....what's with that??  (intel 810 gr
<wols_> !ntfs-3g > Stwange
<Roey> (intel 810 graphics here; worked fine in Feisty)
<Fire-> i got a  terratec aureon 5.1 which is recognized correctly by my ubuntu 7.10 system. actually i cant use any 5.1 sound, only 4.0. i tried the speaker-test 5.1, which worked fine. any ideas guys?
<Stwange> wols_, I didn't think ntfs-3g allowed the partition to be editted?
<simplyubuntu> hey HardDisk.... i reinstalled
<joh> Alright, suddenly none of my vfat disks are able to automount. dmesg says: UDF-fs: No VRS found, Unable to identify CD-ROM format. Any idea what's wrong?
<joh> Oh, and all the disks mount properly with a manual mount
<shishirmk> try this command ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force,locale=en_EN.UTF-8
<Stwange> HardDisk, there's no "Disks" under System -> Administration
<thor> Stwange  here is the line in my fstab for my ntfs partition http://pastebin.com/m61200537
<shishirmk> application>system tools>ntfs configuration tool
<shishirmk> Stwange:Did you try the command i gave?
<madxzen> hi, can anyone help me with a problem concerning an external screen?
<HardDisk> oh he's on ntfs
<HardDisk> my bad
<Stwange> shishirmk, WARNING: Couldn't set locale to 'en_EN.UTF-8' thus some file names may not be correct or visible. Please see the potential solution at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#locale
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, :)
<vox> madxzen: whats the problem
<Tyler> haha. That trick works
<Tyler> I am not on my Windows install
<Jandy> Jandy
<shishirmk> remove that part and try!!
<madxzen> well i've got a dell notebook and want to use another screen for it. problem is, when i change it, i don't see anything at all anymore
<Stwange> shishirmk, never mind, that was just a warning, it's mounted it, I just expected it under Places, but it's in /media/sda1 :) thanks
<shishirmk> i mean remove ,locale...
<madxzen> and hence can't change beck *g
<simplyubuntu> haha nice to see you again HardDisk... i reinstalled :(
<away> hi to all
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, well that's ok, just don't fsck again :)
<simplyubuntu> but lucking my home partition kept all my little '.' folders in the home directory so i have pretty much the same look
<shishirmk> Stwange: ok and if you want read/write capability check this applications>system tools>ntfs configuration tool
<shishirmk> tick both option there
<simplyubuntu> how can you say that HardDisk? there's no life without fscking!
<Stwange> shishirmk, yeah I already have that setup, I just dismounted it by accident :)
<figuringout> can someone tell me how to check what graphics card one has?
<shishirmk> ok great
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, yea but not when it's mounted.
<simplyubuntu> and i copied all my old debs to the respective folder, so whenever i apt-get something it should usually look to the pre-downloaded debs, ubless theres a newversion... sound good?
<Slart> figuringout: try lspci
<simplyubuntu> ah well thats a different story, isnt it? :P
<newbie> hi, I have for most of you one silly question
<newbie> every user on my server can see other users home directory, what is right permission command to remove permissions from users to acess other person /home dir?
<newbie> i know that I can find detailed permissions explanation on google, but I don't want to screw everything on beginning..
<ikonia> newbie chmod 700 on th home dir's
<madxzen> can anyone tell me how to use an external screen on a dell notebook with ATI graphics?
<wols_> joh: the fact that vfat formatted disks aren't CD-ROMs should be a BIG hint
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk, ive been thinking
<nexyon> hello, I got a Pinnacle PCTV USB DVB-T device and scanning for channels worked (found the same 4 as in windows) but if I want to use tzap it says "error while parsing constellation (syntax error)" although I'm using the correct channels.conf file
<Sunn_1> exit
<neko> merry christmas people
<nexyon> anyone able to help me? I'm under ubuntu7.04
<joh> wols_: Eh? That's from the system log.
<wopup> yeah of course
<simplyubuntu> and i think i should set up something that regularly backs up my downloaded debs, selections list, and musica folder (??) and stores it on my "other" hd... whaddaya think/
<wols_> joh: in that log it tried to mount a CD! not a vfat disk
<neko> hi i am into trying scribus (some kind of Xpress clone) but it's look a little ugly
<madxzen> can noone help me? heeeelp ;-)
<joh> wols_: Found the error, apparently /dev/sdb1 was in fstab as a cd-rom.
<wols_> joh: so either it's totally irrelevant to your problem or somewhere devide nodes got mixed up
<neko> it is probably a kde apps, how do i make it look like other apps ?
<joh> wols_: Thanks :)
<neko> i mean do i need to install some qt / kde theme manager and/or some kind of theme ?
<neko> madxzen what is your problem ?
<madxzen> neko: i want to use a desktop-screen on my dell notebook with ATI graphics
<neko> okey you want to make dualscreen
<madxzen> yes exactly
<figuringout> hi guys, i need to enable my ATI driver, in the restricted drivers panel it says it is running, but running fglrxinfo tells me that driver is " OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, you should.
<HardDisk> rsync and grsync for gui
<neko> i once have some test with my dell (but intel 945 chipset) it have nearly work
<neko> it doesn't work at all for you or it is just buggy ?
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk, that simple? grsync?
<madxzen> if i change it in settings, either screen works anymore after that
<madxzen> it goes all black
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, yep.
<madxzen> and restarting ubuntu doesn't solve the problem. i've reinstalled it like the 4th time
<simplyubuntu> well googling it, but can you tell me the basics?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, if you want to do a complete backup, sudo apt-get install sbackup
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, basically it syncs your folders with an offline/network/online folder
<HardDisk> ie copies
<neko> you have not any graphical output now ?
<madxzen> yes right now i have
<madxzen> but resolution is wrong
<madxzen> and in fact i only want to use the desktop screen instead of the notebook screen
<HardDisk> sbackup will backup your ubuntu directories incase you want to restore it again with srestore, and yes gui as well.
<Mark_tae> hi
<neko> it seems you will need to edit your xorg.conf file
<HardDisk> you can customize your backups
<madxzen> manually?
<neko> if you want dualscreens waiting for some better solution. as far as i know, because i don't own an ati to tell you more
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, it will be located in admin/simple backup
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk i dont have a problem reinstalling so long as i get my programs/prefs back
<madxzen> neko: alright. the problem is i'm completely new to ubuntu/linux, so i don't want to mess around too much with those files
<Mark_tae> hi.. I have a problem using fax modem..  Can anyone help me??
<Vov4ik> hello
<figuringout> [HELP!] :  hi guys, i need to enable my ATI driver, in the restricted drivers panel it says it is running, but running fglrxinfo tells me that driver is " OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, well use sbackup then
<HardDisk> create a complete backup and you can restore it if you ever have a system crash or whatnot
<madxzen> neko: is there any manual out there how to reconfigure the xorg.conf?
<HardDisk> it tars it into one big file
<simplyubuntu> but sbackup will just back up everything on my comp?
<neko> try on google
<neko> but first check about your chipset
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, yes, you can just add ignore folders from /media/
<madxzen> what you mean?
<neko> and dual screen issue on ubuntu
<HardDisk> install it and check it out
<HardDisk> im gonna have lunch
<HardDisk> bbl
<madxzen> ok, thank you
<neko> maybe because you would found if there is already an easy way, or if it is pain in the ass
<darkfrog> Why isn't there an /etc/modprobe.conf file on Ubuntu?
<simplyubuntu> sounds a bit tedious dont ya think?
<Mark_tae> hi.. it's first time here...  Do I just ask a question if I have one?
<neko> is people use kde applications on their gnome ubuntu ?
<neko> i mean like the scribus thing
<simplyubuntu> and can i use rsync to update the file that sbackup makes?
<neko> how do you make qt application look better ?
<madxzen> cya guys
<Mark_tae> Can I ask a question, plz? ^ ^??
<bazhang> ask away Mark_tae
<Mark_tae> oh Thanks
<Mark_tae> I have a problem using Fax in ubuntu
<ma> Why can't BitTornado remember the previous download it was doing after closing and reopening the download?
<JonaTh> I want to fix my slow boot but my resolution is not supported at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Mark_tae> 'm using Ubuntu 7.10 on Inspiron 9300.
<JonaTh> How can I fix this then?
<GHOST> hello why is xchat always run when i open a session?
<Mark_tae> the questions I 'd like to ask are
<JonaTh> I'm using 1280x800
<Mark_tae> first, Ubuntu automatically installed software modem
<Mark_tae> But after intensive search, I downloaded a driver from Dell
<ma> !bittornado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittornado - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mark_tae> I'd like to ask which one is right one..
<Mark_tae> and I have a problem sending a fax..
<Mark_tae> I just can't figure out how to use the program..
<Mark_tae> I installed gfax..
<HardDisk> ma, www.deluge-torrent.org
<Mark_tae> I installed gfax, efax.. kdeprintfax..
<Mark_tae> can't make it work..
<ma> HardDisk: Thanks, I will check it out
<Mark_tae> I guess I just don't know how to use them..
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk im confused. should i do sbackup and rsync, or either one?
<newbie> a bit bumping
<newbie> [16:01] <newbie> hi, I have for most of you one silly question
<newbie> [16:01] <newbie> every user on my server can see other users home directory, what is right permission command to remove permissions from users to acess other person /home dir?
<Mark_tae> I'm also not sure whether the modem is working properly..
<mjkelly93> i cant get my onboard audio to work, only my usb sound card, anyone know why i cant insert the snd-hda-intel module?
<alexbobp> Hi, I just got a Zune for christmas.  Is there any hope of me being able to use it from Ubuntu?
<Mark_tae> anyone can help me?
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, depending on what backup you want.
<HardDisk> give me a few minutes im eating
<Mark_tae> I'd like to send a fax..
<HardDisk> once im done we'll chat some more
<simplyubuntu> sure sure... take your time
<mjkelly93> anyone familiar with alsa?
<kaje> Is there some known problem where a keyboard stops responding in gutsy after the system runs for a while (24hours)?
<shishirmk> has any1 used gos package on ubuntu?
<JonaTh> ! alsa | mjkelly93
<ubotu> mjkelly93: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rabiddog> wow my system load 22.03
<kazol2> What is the path of the DNS config file?
<JY> ÄãºÃ
<Batz69> for the dns client /etc/resolv.conf
<kazol2> !unicode | JY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unicode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazol2> Batz69: thx
<JY> thx
<Batz69> np
<bundagan> how safe it is to change my sources to hardy and install a few packages only available in hardy, and then change back to the gusty sources?
<ares623> i have a bunch of .wma music files. I want to play them on a stereo which also supports mp3 cd's.. what would be best? Analog audio or mp3?
<bazhang> bundagan: not safe
<bundagan> bazhang, not safe even for just 3 packages?
<bazhang> bundagan: if you have to ask, then it is not safe
<AndyR> bundagan, it will almost always break at some point
<bundagan> i see, thanks
<AndyR> bundagan, better to wait til its in backborts or compile from source yourself
<ekim|dt-linux> Hey
<ekim|dt-linux> merry christmas everyone
<ares623> i have a bunch of .wma music files. I want to play them on a stereo which also supports mp3 cd's.. what would be best? Analog audio or mp3?
<ekim|dt-linux> Guess what!
<ekim|dt-linux> I got an xbox 360
<hume> i'm trying to create a dvd wit a menu with qdvdauthor and then burning with k3b, but menu won
<ekim|dt-linux> what did you guys get ?
<ares623> socks
<hume> wont show, anyone got advice?
<bazhang> ekim|dt-linux: offtopic coal
<ekim|dt-linux> anyway
<GHOST> hello why is xchat run automatically when i open a session?
<ekim|dt-linux> last night  was running out of space
<ekim|dt-linux> so I did sudo rm -rf /var/cache/*
<ekim|dt-linux> was that a really bad thing to do
<ekim|dt-linux> I did that in windows...and it was fune
<hume> GHOST, probably it was running when you shut down, and the session was saved that way
<bazhang> hume: devede doesn't do it?
<GMoo> OMG
<GMoo> i found help
<GMoo> thank you jeebus
<ekim|dt-linux> it was like 3:00 in the morning and I djust didn't think about it
<GHOST> hume i think so ty
<GMoo> btw, merry christmas everyone
<GMoo> btw, i'm a comlete fucking n00b
<hume> bazhang, haven't tried it, better choice than qdvdauthor then?
<ekim|dt-linux> I get this error
<ekim|dt-linux> debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<HaRd-DiScKzZz> rver irc.virtual-irc.org
<kaje> Is there some known problem where a keyboard stops responding in gutsy after the system runs for a while (24hours)?
<GMoo> okay check this
<ekim|dt-linux> what does it mean ?
<GMoo> how do i open up a .rpm folder
<bazhang> language gmoo
<tmjb> any idea why instalation of  my ubuntu lts 6.0.6.1 terminal screen works  very slow and cpu is IntelCore4
<hume> GHOST, try closing xchat before exiting next time, and see how that works
<GMoo> alright bazhang
<mc2> GMoo: open an rpm folder?
<GMoo> yes
<mc2> maybe you mean install?
<GMoo> yes
<GMoo> i do
<GMoo> mean install
<mc2> sudo alien -i <rpm>
<GMoo> what
<shishirmk> GMoo: It must be a .rpm package not a folder
<GMoo> also
<ekim|dt-linux> guys help me out
<ekim|dt-linux> debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<GMoo> how do i get to my command line from ubuntu lol
<ekim|dt-linux> what does it mean ?
<ekim|dt-linux> GMoo, alt+f2 ; gnome-terminal
<xcst> im using gaim internet messenger and i want to send a file thru the messenger how is it possible?
<GMoo> yesn a .rpm file... an rpm packagte
<Andeh> Question: I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu on my laptop. Upon bootup, no image is visible, so I booted in safe mode and ran GDM. It told me HAL isnt running. Also, when I do anything that requires admin access, it asks me for password, says password correct, then tells me I dont have priveleges to do that. Help?!?!
<shishirmk> applications>accessories>terminal
<GHOST> hume ok
<GMoo> ekim|dt-linux: i get the rror 'could not display run dialog
<ekim|dt-linux> weird...what did you do ?
<GMoo> ekim|dt-linux: "unable to laod file /user/share/gnoe=pane/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade
<ekim|dt-linux> applications>accessories>terminal
<GMoo> eh i just intallted it last night
<GMoo> okay one sec
<GHOST> Andeh you again ;)
<Andeh> GHOST: Yeah. Awesome.
<Andeh> D:>
<GMoo> ekim|dt-linux: "failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (input/output error)
<GHOST> lot a probs in linux :(
<ekim|dt-linux> wow...your system is hosed
<Andeh> yeah
<larson9999> hmmm, firefox is using yahoo now for in the url space searches?
<ekim|dt-linux> when did you install it ?
<GMoo> lol ekim|dt-linux
<GMoo> LAST NIGHT
<ekim|dt-linux> if there is no data on it...just reinstall
<GMoo> okay
<Andeh> What is the command to run HAL?
<GMoo> i'm going to reinstall
<ekim|dt-linux> reinstalling ubuntu is not likereinstalling wimndows
<GMoo> andatche its .hal
<Andeh> Cause if it aint running, i might as well try that
<ekim|dt-linux> ubuntu is like the only os that you can browe the web while installing
<ekim|dt-linux> it is beautiful
<GMoo> lol good ponit ekim
<GMoo> i seen that
<ekim|dt-linux> anyway...what does "debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" mean
<GMoo> it froze up on me multiple times
<ekim|dt-linux> weird ?
<ekim|dt-linux> it worked fine on my system
<GMoo> brb, reinstalling
<GMoo> i'm running a POS system, ekim|dt-linux
<ekim|dt-linux> you might want to try the alternate install cd , without the pretty gui
<ekim|dt-linux> I used ubuntu server on my old p3 laptop
<ekim|dt-linux> works like a dream
<GMoo> well i mean i had to try a few times
<GMoo> yeah ekiczeki am running a 450 MHZ PIII
<mc2> GMoo: are you running kubuntu?
<GMoo> 512 MB Ram
<GMoo> no
<mc2> maybe you dont need to reinstall
<ekim|dt-linux> dude...I installed ubuntu on a 700 mhz p3 with 128 ram
<GMoo> 128. crap
<ekim|dt-linux> it runs beautiful
<GMoo> thats wrong to have such little ram
<mc2> i installed mine on 500mhz w/ 64mb ram
<GMoo> on that system
<xcst> ei need help here
<GMoo> lol okay okay
<ekim|dt-linux> I run openbox on it
<GMoo> i installed mine on a 3 mhz with 6 MB ram
<GMoo> so take it!
<ekim|dt-linux> beautiful
<xcst> sometimes my windows border dissapears
<GMoo> brb, reinstalling
<ekim|dt-linux> I mean...I can't fun compiz or anything on it
<GMoo> one harddrive is fuxorzed so
<ekim|dt-linux> but it makes a great thin-client for my main pc
<bundagan> anybody tried GLSL with ATI's drivers?
<ekim|dt-linux> also...the best tool I have ever found is gparted
<GMoo> thin-client? what does that mean
<ekim|dt-linux> it is amazing!
<ekim|dt-linux> it means that nothing is actually processed on the laptop ... I just vnc into my main pc with it
<ekim|dt-linux> the laptop has a 10gb hard drive
<ekim|dt-linux> but it doesn't matter because I stream everything from my main pc
<GMoo> ah copy that
<GMoo> vnc is laggy for me
<ekim|dt-linux> try mplayer
<ekim|dt-linux> I don't like the ubuntu vlc
<ekim|dt-linux> I will make a deb of the latest
<GMoo> i use it for the downstairs comp... i'm running win2k on two computers and winxp pro on two
<Andeh> Help! When I try do do anything that needs admin, it asks for pass, says pass is okay, but then says I dont have access to that!
<GMoo> and now linux on one....
<Andeh> How can I use the terminal to give myself admin access?
<ekim|dt-linux> win2k was the best version imho
<GMoo> brb
<Andeh> Cause sudo runs fine
<kane77> how do I make ubuntu play all videos in mplayer?
<GMoo> i agree ekim|dt-linux
<ekim|dt-linux> it wasn't shiny...it just worked
<GMoo> very stable
<GMoo> brb
<mc2> Andeh: sudo su
<GMoo> win2k pro yeah
<GMoo> brb
<Andeh> mc2: Lol?
<mc2> gives you admin access until the session ends.
<GHOST> sudoku
<soundray> Andeh: don't do sudo su please
<GHOST> lol
<Andeh> soundray: Why not?
<mc2> soundray: why?
<Andeh> soundray: I did it anyway, and it still tells me I dont have access to users-admin
<Andeh> What the hell happening?
<soundray> mc2, Andeh: sudo -i is a good way to get a root shell. sudo su gives you a mixed environment that makes you more likely to mess up
<soundray> Andeh: no swearing please
<mc2> Andeh: what are you trying to do anyway
<Andeh> Root doesnt have access to users-admin
<ekim|dt-linux> Guys come on ...help me out
<ekim|dt-linux> what does "debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" mean
<Andeh> mc2: Well, the whole thing is fuxored. HAL doesnt run at boot, I need to start in recovery mode and load GDM manually, and I have no internet
<Andeh> Also, root doesnt have any priveliges!
<Andeh> D:<
<pingu> good morning and merry chirstmas to those who celebrate, happy holidays to everyone else
<grout> Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
<GHOST> ;)
<arthur> Hi all
<soundray> Andeh: have you played with file permissions?
<GHOST> hullo
<arthur> Merry Christmas-Happy Holidays
<GHOST> ty
<mc2> Andeh: that's messed up. i think it'll be fixed faster if you reinstalled...
<arthur> i have a question
<GHOST> yep
<Andeh> soundray: I did NOTHING
<Andeh> mc2: No, I just spent 2 hours installing
<grout> Im running a core 2 quad core machine running the x386 version, and im wondering if i'll see any benefit to to running x64?
<pingu> so i want to watch a movie i got for christmas but ubuntu doesn't want to run it what program do i need to install. i have a GStreamer and the filesystem type is udf.
<Andeh> mc2: Not counting the other 8 hours
<pingu> i really really want to watch the 3rd pirates
<soundray> grout: only if you run memory I/O intensive tasks, like video encoding.
<Andeh> When I do sudo -i, then type in users-admin, it says I cant access the system config. Why?
<GHOST> lo
<soundray> grout: or possibly if you need more than 3GB
<arthur> is there a way to start my firewall at boot? i listed it in prefrences/sessions but i have to run it with rood privilages.. is there a way to make it load at boot?
<mc2> pingu: what kind of movie is it? dvd/vcd?
<GHOST> pingu  did you install libdvdcss?
<pingu> its a dvd and it filesystem type is udf
<k9000> hi folks, i'm having a hard time trying to mount and browse audio cds, though they work fine with sound juicer, any hints?
<hume> bazhang, does devede create menu for the included films? there was no option for that in the program 8have it runing in the background now)?
<grout> soundray: Ok thanks i'll stick with x86
<xcst> why do my window border sometimes disappear? im using gutsy
<soundray> Andeh: your system is in a mess. It will be best to reinstall. You will manage faster the second time.
<pingu> yes i have installed libdvdcss but ill double check
<hume> k9000, audio cd's are not to be mounted
<k9000> hume: but can i still do that?
<GHOST> xcst is your window manager installed?
<mc2> pingu: you can also just try using mplayer or vlc
<Andeh> soundray: I did absolutely nothing after installing. After installing, it was already messed up.
<mc2> worked out of the box on my case
<Andeh> I don't think reinstalling will help
<x-ip> hi, i need a packager, some volunteer ?
<hume> k9000, guess so, but you'll have to specify file system, mount -t isoxxx whatever it is..
<Andeh> and I dont want to spend another 2 hours reinstalling anyway.
<xcst> GHOST, what window manager?
<cambrant> Hi, I'm wondering if it would be possible to bridge an ethernet connection to a WLAN NIC, so that a computer with one wireless NIC and one ethernet NIC could work as a wireless gateway for one other computer?
<GHOST> xcst for gnome i think it is nautilus
<x-ip> the proyect is http://wiki.aonx.com.ar, its in spanish, i can help to translate what is needed to english, but i use slackware and need a .deb packager
<x-ip> help is big appreciated
<mc2> Andeh: probably a result of either a messed up installation or a messed up installer. you probably should reinstall and if the problem reappears download a better iso(i recommend from the torrents)
<tmjb> On my mainboard Gigabyte P35-DS4 raid sync SW raid (mdadm) slows down computer that much that is not usable to continue instalation.  Any ideas why is this happening ??
<xcst> GHOST, how do i know if my window manager is installed?
<bazhang> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html hume; not sure here is the home page
<GHOST> xcst mayby  try sudo apt-get install nautilus to be sure
<soundray> cambrant: yes, that's straightforward to set up with firestarter
<Andeh> mc2: I did download a better iso, the results were even worse.
<Andeh> mc2: This install from a shipit CD
<cambrant> soundray: firestarter as in the iptables "wizard" app, right?
<soundray> cambrant: exactly
<cambrant> soundray: any ideas on how to do that? i'm not really sure how to connect a wireless nic to another wireless nic...
<x-ip> cambrant, read about ad-hoc
<mc2> Andeh: have you tried putting in a different OS? maybe your drive or ram is corrupt.
<soundray> cambrant: check out the options it gives you under "internet connection sharing"
<xcst> GHOST, i have my window manager installed
<cambrant> thank you very much, i'll look into it.
<kaje> Anyone having trouble with GMail locking up firefox in Gutsy?
<Andeh> mc2: Yeah, i tried installing Windows XP six times, each time it was a different error, it couldnt find this file, or no operatin system, or it exploded all the partitions.
<Andeh> :/
<GHOST> xcst ok  but its weird though; are u using compiz?
<xcst> GHOST, yes
<Andeh> what is the command to give an account root access?
<GHOST> xcst ok infortunatly i dont know about compiz :s
<soundray> Andeh: 'sudo adduser username admin'
<GHOST> i am a newbie here
<mc2> Andeh: (1)check your ram with the livecd ram check option (2)your drive is broke, you need to replace it.
<xcst> thanks
<neumind> when windows.iso burning need push button add files to project or burn the image directly?
<evan__> help my compiz fusion acts wierd --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49537/ i do have xgl present --> xserver-xgl
<soundray> Andeh: mc2 is spot on
<xcst> im using gaim, how do you send files thru gaim instant messenger?
<GHOST> xcst no prob nice holiday
<mc2> ive had those random crashes on my old system because of memory corruptions too, a year ago.
<Andeh> okay
<ekim|dt-linux> so what does = "  debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" mean
<pingu> well what i was really wanting to do is just add to the video program i already have which is gsteamer so if i just knew which program to install for gstreamer i would be set
<Andeh> soundray: it says i am already a member of the admin group
<Andeh> yet it still tells me I can't do this and I cant do that
<Andeh> :/
<Andeh> Ill test the ram now..
<GMoo> hey hye
<GMoo> i'm installing ubuntu.. what file system do i use
<GHOST> hullo
<GMoo> like ec3 or uh... what
<GHOST> ext3
<GMoo> you are correcting me or reccomnding i use that or both
<soundray> x-ip: you might get an answer in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<GMoo> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-ip> soundray, i tryed ubuntu-devel ... going to ubuntu-motu, thx
<GHOST> GMoo im not sure but i think its called ext3 :)
<GMoo> lol ubotu
<GMoo> ok
<soundray> GMoo: use ext3
<GMoo> ty
<GHOST> lol
<GHOST> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<GHOST> yup :p
<GMoo> ty
<Andeh> k, running memtest
<GHOST> ntsf is windows
<Andeh> how long memtest usually take?
<xcst> how do you connect to a wireless connection? im using gutsy thanks
<mc2> Andeh: depends on how fast your ram is and the type of tests.
<soundray> Andeh: it runs in a loop. You should leave it overnight unless you get errors sooner. Purists run it for a week.
<Andeh> soundray: O.o
<Andeh> I needed this laptop with ubuntu installed for this morning
<GMoo> !swap3
<Andeh> not for next week
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swap3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GMoo> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Andeh> D:<<<
<Andeh> mc2: So um, you reccomend I just reinstall it?
<Andeh> A seventh time?
<soundray> Andeh: everything indicates that you have bad hardware, so this is the best we can give you
<soundray> Andeh: try it on another machine perhaps
<mc2> Andeh: what soundray said. :)
<Andeh> soundray: I am running it on another machine now
<Andeh> this one
<Andeh> running more than perfect
<soundray> Andeh: there you go. Hardware issues.
<Andeh> but you cant compare a pentium 4 with half gig ram and a dual core with 4 GB ram
<Suva> Hey, hellow
<soundray> Andeh: which is which?
<Suva> What is the recommended Bittorrent client for Ubuntu desktop?
<Andeh> soundray: guess :P
<Andeh> Suva: you can try Azereus
<bazhang> transmission
<HardDisk> Suva, www.deluge-torrent.org
<soundray> Andeh: get an exchange for the faulty laptop. With that hardware, it should still be within warranty.
<Andeh> soundray: First I thought it was the laptops crappy cd drive that kept getting errors, but the shipit disc installed fine.
<mc2> Suva: i like ktorrent
<Andeh> Or at least, it thinks it did.
<tmjb> looks like any disk operations on P35-DS4 are very slow
<mc2> but ymmv
<Suva> Andeh: I don't want azureus, it's java
<HardDisk> transmission is nice, light, but no features.
<Andeh> Suva: you asked :P
<HardDisk> and Azureus is java based
<soundray> !torrent | Suva
<ubotu> Suva: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<HardDisk> suva, go with what i pointed out.
<Andeh> what wrong with java?
<HardDisk> resource hog.
<xcst> how do you connect to a wireless connection? im using gutsy thanks
<Andeh> mc2: My memory seems fine.
<punz> deludge is definitely the best solution available at the moment
<laughzilla> hi :) how xome with ubuntu 7.10 freshly installed 5 days ago, i can't see some .swf apps (ie: vid clips & games) on the web ie: revver.com, yet i can see others, ie: youtube.??
<Suva> I want something for gnome
<soundray> !wifi > xcst, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> Andeh: you can't conclude that after five minutes
<Andeh> soundray: It could be the hard drive. The memory is okay.
<HardDisk> Suva, www.deluge-torrent.org
<Andeh> soundray: meh.
<Andeh> soundray: Can I conclude it after 3 years of faultless computing?
<wols_> Andeh: smartmontools can tell you
<Roly> alex
<Andeh> wols_: Smartmontools?
<Roly> there is no chance of gettting zune on ubuntu at the moment
<Roly> although there are people working on it
<Andeh> wols_: Remember, this is a machine with no internet, no admin access, no HAL, and no working normal bootup sequence.
<wols_> Andeh: livecd?
<Andeh> Meh
<Andeh> wols_: Does it come on the livecd?
<reportingsjr> In nano, how do you save a file?
<HardDisk> Roly, libmtp has been dead for a while.
<piyush> my system says group admin does not exist
<Andeh> reportingsjr: ctrl + x, then it will ask you to save it or not.
<alexbobp> Roly: thanks
<soundray> reportingsjr: Ctrl-O (it says at the bottom)
<reportingsjr> .. which to choose *hmm*
<piyush> i want to give root privileges to user
<alexbobp> Roly: I'm going to take it back and get a player that's not designed for noninteroperability
<HardDisk> getting zune to work will require the zune firmware to be modified.
<Roly> alex
<Roly> keep it
<Roly> i love mine
<reportingsjr> soundray: It says things like ^G, ^O, etc.. is ^ ctrl?
<HardDisk> I like my zune.
<soundray> reportingsjr: yes
<HardDisk> and use vmware when i have to
<HardDisk> virtualbox rather :)
<HardDisk> it is worth the setup.
<reportingsjr> soundray: Ok, I hit that and got a bunch more options =\
<Vagant> Greetings!
<Andeh> what does "install with driver update CD" do?
<Vagant> I would like to know:
<Vagant> How I see which version of ubuntu server I am running?
<Vagant> How can I see programs, that load on boot?
<soundray> Vagant: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Vagant> How can I disble KDE or GNOME on my ubuntu server?
<Vagant> I would like it to start in command line?
<soundray> Vagant: ask one question at a time please
<HardDisk> cat /etc/issue
<Vagant> Sorry.
<Vagant> Do you know the answers?
<HardDisk> in cli, type cat /etc/issue
<soundray> Vagant: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Vagant> Ok.
<Vagant> I got that I have ubuntu server 6.10
<HardDisk> or lsb_release -a :)
<Andeh> Can someone tell me about the OEM Install option?
<Vagant> How can I now disable gui?
<HardDisk> you want to disable it, or remove it?
<Roly> hello reportings
<Vagant> Well for now just disable it not to turn on on boot?
<soundray> Vagant: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' to disable
<Vagant> Even if I reboot it will not show?
<soundray> Vagant: yes
<Vagant> Ok.
<HardDisk> you need to edit your kernel line (or replicate your kernel entry) on /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<HardDisk> Remove 'quiet' option from kernel line to see a boot processes in usplash screen
<Vagant> It did.
<HardDisk> To avoid gdm from load try to install something like sysv-rc-conf (console) or bum (gui) and remove the gdm load from start level.
<Vagant> It removed some stuff related to gdm
<soundray> Vagant: it disabled the startup links. If you have kde, you may have to do the same with kdm
<Vagant> Great.
<soundray> family time
<Vagant> And how do I disable samba from starting automaticaly?
<Vagant> What is equivalent to autoexec.bat on ubuntu? :)
<Vagant> I am quite a newbie.
<yubwyub>  hello
<sunnug> Vagant:  which version of ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Vagant: There's no such thing ;)  You can use BUM (GUI) or sysv-rc-conf (CLI) to remove samba from runlevel 2.
<steini> hello
<yubwyub> I have trouble with two monitors with ubunu... any ideas?
<xcst> how do i connect to a wireless connection? is it autodetect?
<Vagant> tonyyarusso... ssysv-rc?
<Vagant> How do I run this?
<yubwyub> the starting logo shows on both monitors, but the desk only on the primary
<wols_> Vagant: sysv-rc
<Suva> I get so slow download with deluge :P
<tonyyarusso> Vagant: 'sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf', then 'sysv-rc-conf'
<yubwyub> with ubuntu7.10
<wols_> xcst: mostly it's not
<k335> xcst you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<wols_> !wireless | xcst
<ubotu> xcst: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> xcst: first thing is to know what wlan card/chip you have
<xcst> k335, ubuntu
<Vagant> tonyyarusso... Tenx... I'll try now.
<GMoo> how do i stop join/leave messages, jeezzze
<mc3> how do i auto identify my nick on xchat?
<k335> my ubuntu did it automatic but i needed to enter the ssid and password
<tonyyarusso> mc3: in the Server Password field of the "Edit Server" area.
<Vagant> tonyyarusso... Should I remove all run levels?
<Vagant> What does it mean 1 2 ..5 0 6 S ?
<wols_> Vagant: only if you want your ubuntu stop working
<wols_> then yes
<Vagant> Samba has from 2-5
<steini> hey, what is the preffered terminal emlator? xterm? aterm?
<tonyyarusso> Vagant: If you don't know anything about runlevels, then you only need to worry about 2 :P
<yubwyub> ...so anybody have any ideas avut multimonitor support?
<Vagant> But if I remove samba from runlevel 2 then can i turn it on manualy?
<Vagant> ./etc/initd.d/samba start?
<kane77> steini, whatever you prefer
<xcst> wols_, for example im sitting in a cafe with a wireless networking, how do i connect to their wireless connection?
<mc3> tonyyarusso: where ca i find that?(edit server area)
<tonyyarusso> Vagant: sudo invoke-rc.d samba {start,stop,restart}
<wols_> xcst: gnome-network-manager
<tonyyarusso> mc3: File > Servers iiirc
<mc3> i am using xchat from the repo(not xchat-gnome)
<tonyyarusso> -oi
<Vagant> Great.
<Vagant> tonyyarusso... Tenx!
<wols_> xcst: if drveris are already loaded and working
<Vagant> It works!
<steini> i guess i'll have to try them all then..|-)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<yubwyub> I guess most people have only one screen...
<kane77> steini, for me gnome-terminal is just fine :)
<xcst> wols_, sori i didnt get the gnome-network-manager
<xcst> wols_, what should i do with that?
<Suva> I wish bittorrent could download files linearly
<Suva> So I could stream movies and stuff :P
<Andeh> Hi. I think there is a bug in the Ubuntu installer if you choose Croatian as the language. If my theory is proved correct, where do i post it?
<wols_> xcst: run it
<bazhang> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<wols_> xcst: but do you have the drivers for your card loaded properly?
<piyush> my sys says i m not sudoer
<Andeh> fank you.
<piyush> when i try useradd piyush admin
<piyush> it says admin group does not exist
<Andeh> piyush: Heh, youre lucky. My sys doesnt have graphical bootup, doesnt have HAL, root has no priveliges. But sudo works!
<Andeh> xD
<Andeh> brb food
<xcst> wols_, it said that "could not open location file"
<piyush> :)
<BruceM91> how easy is it to install gutsy on an external harddrive
<piyush> andeh: so any help??
<mc3> tonyyarusso: xchat does not seem to have a file button
<tonyyarusso> mc3: Oh?  What tabs are there?
<mc3> all i can see is xchat, view, server, settings, window and help
<tonyyarusso> mc3: ah, try "xchat" then
<Pros599> Hello.
<tonyyarusso> mc3: Or Server...they've changed since I used it
<Pros599> can anyone help me with a touchpad?
<al-_-Gir> someone know about alternative to VENTRILO ?
<Pros599> It is way too sensitvie.
<mc3> ah got it
<mc3> thanks
<mc3> xchat -> network list? :)
<khelll> i want to download skype, but i dont know what file to pick, debian Etch ,or Feisty Fawn , am using kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> mc3: sounds right
<wols_> khelll: ubuntu of course
<Pros599> I am running ubuntu hardy heron on an hp dv 6589...(pavillion note book)  for some reason the track pad is way too sensitive.  any fix to this anyone knows of?
<tonyyarusso> Pros599: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<Pros599> Oh.
<Pros599> Thanks
<sunnug> which parameter was it on gconf-editor to stop displaying the mounted partitions on the desktop?
<HardDisk> khelll, choose fiesty in the skype.com website, download 2.0 for webcam support
<HardDisk> khelll, www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/
<khelll> thanks
<HardDisk> !hardy | Pros599
<ubotu> Pros599: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<HardDisk> gotta trigger him :)
<Pros599> Thanks.  iI am in there.
<Pros599> Anyone know if the gutsy issues with hp notebooks have been fixed yet/
<Pros599> Because i know alsa didnt work, as well as sleep and hibernate
<HardDisk> Pros599, not all notebooks
<HardDisk> it's dependent on the chipsets involved.
<Pros599> Yea...
<Pros599> Well all the issues in gutsy
<sunnug> which parameter was it on gconf-editor to stop displaying the mounted partitions on the desktop?
<Pros599> are fixed in hardy if that he.ps.
<Pros599> helps*
<HardDisk> your issues != all issues.
<karalaine> hey, why when I'm using xgl + compiz fusion on 7.04 there is no shutdown or restart buttons. only logout
<Pros599> in the terminal type shutdown
<HardDisk> people can sleep/hibernate/alsa without glitches, as I said, depends on your chipsets.
<Pros599> that will fix it.
<Pros599> Yes... but the sound?
<HardDisk> check the driver chipset involved.
<HardDisk> you have to realize its not ubuntu's fault for these glitches.
<Pros599> yes i know.
<Pros599> it is hps fault
<HardDisk> not really.
<HardDisk> it's the hardware manufacturer that doesn't release the drivers.
<Pros599> Karaline: To shutdown the computer, type shutdown in the terminal....  To restart, type shutdown -r
<Pros599> Hmm.
<Pros599> Im sick of vista though ^_^
<mc3> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iNeo> karalaine: shutdown -h now, to halt the system
<HardDisk> there are hp notebooks that have no problems whatsoever, and there are those that do, the fixes are available, you just have to fix them manually.
<GMoo> lol ok i reinstalled ubuntu
<HardDisk> mc3, we are not offtopic.
<enigma_> i need help installing flashplayer any one now a channel where i can get some help?
<GMoo> now --- i tell you what i need to do -- -install a .rpm program....
<karalaine> iNeo, know that, I just want my buttons back :D
<HardDisk> GMoo, use alien to convert rpm to deb
<white_eagle> enigma_: don' bother with adobe flash, try gnash
<Pros599> Karaline:  reinstall ^_^
<white_eagle> !gnash | enigma_
<ubotu> enigma_: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<HardDisk> gnash does not work with new versions of flash
<Pros599> Flash has also crashed alsa...
<wols_> HardDisk: never ever tell people that. good way to wreck package management
<Pros599> anyone else notice that?
<GMoo> okay harddisk
<enigma_> thx
<GMoo> lol wols
<GMoo> well wtf do i do then
<karalaine> the whole point to use ubuntu or linux is that u dont have to reinstall
<wols_> GMoo: convert to tar.gz if you REALLY MUST isntall rpms.
<white_eagle> GNASH
<Pros599> Karaline:  True, but it is easy to do so if there are issues.
<GMoo> what do i convert with
<HardDisk> wols_, not true. and if you want to say that, tell it to some of the ops then.
<wols_> GMoo: what package is it that you so desperately need?
<GMoo> syngery
<GMoo> sec
<HardDisk> openoffice's docx rpm release converts to deb just fine for example.
<wols_> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 613 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<tyrone> hi i am  trying to dual boot. I already partitioned my disk but when I put the windows xp disk on it freezes during the hardware detection
<karalaine> Pros599, and that wond help anything
<GMoo> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<thor> GMoo you can convert rpms to deb files with alien
<karalaine> in my case
<wols_> tyrone: not our problem
<HardDisk> all alien does is convert rpm to deb file structure
<GMoo> oh wow
<nucularbum> hello
<GMoo> where do i get that
<Airion> hi
<HardDisk> that is regardless of depencies.
<tyrone> wols_, where can i ask about that?
<nucularbum> i have a wubi question
<vishal> tyrone: where is the partition, at the front of the back of the disk?
<GMoo> okay HardDisk, wols_, what do i do to install Synergy
<tyrone> vishal, at the back
<vishal> tyrone: Try moving it to the front of the disk
<vishal> brb
<wols_> GMoo: apt-get isntall synergy
<wols_> tyrone: ##windows
<GMoo> what
<HardDisk> install*
<GMoo> i'ms orry this is my first time on linux, i'm a complete n00b
<HardDisk> GMoo, in terminal, type sudo apt-get install synergy
<GMoo> how do i get to terminal
<GMoo> so what this thing is alreayd set up for syergy?
<HardDisk> accessories/terminal
<nucularbum> i installed ubuntu with wubi. does anyone know if it's possıble to keep my ubuntu settings and stuff after a windows reinstall?
<Airion> i have a little problem: my windowsprogramms (with wine) can't connect to the internet, has somebody an idea how to change this?
<HardDisk> what you need GMoo is to also check out ubuntuguide.org ubuntugeek.com ubuntuhq.com
<GMoo> thank you HardDisk
<HardDisk> get familiar with linux before you get into synergy, that's my advice :)
<wols_> nucularbum: dunno how wubi boots, but the file it resides in should stay as long as you doN't format the hdd
<GMoo> lol. i've used synergy on my win2k pro machine
<GMoo> and now i'm typing over my main keyboard using my laptop
<GMoo> i want to use my main keyboard
<HardDisk> ah ok.
<nickrud> !clone | nucularbum (you can save your settings & packages for a reinstall, and save your /home/<you> as well)
<nickrud> oh, ubotu, where are you
<GMoo> when i type apt-get install synergy
<nucularbum> nickrud: then my next question would be: "how?" :)
<GMoo> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 premission denied)
<GMoo> E: unable to lock the administrator directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nickrud> nucularbum, heh, that was supposed to come up with a factoid, lets try again
<HardDisk> GMoo, don't run synaptic
<nickrud> !clone | nucularbum
<ubotu> nucularbum: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<HardDisk> GMoo, you cannot run synaptic/apt-get simulataneously
<GMoo> what is synaptic
<HardDisk> and you have to run sudo apt-get installs synergy
<GMoo> and how do i turn it off
<HardDisk> not just apt-get
<nucularbum> ah, thanks, much appreciated
<GMoo> lol
<GMoo> WHAT
<HardDisk> my bad you typed apt-get without sudo
<GMoo> i typed what you asked me to type i believe
<HardDisk> sudo gives you temporary root access
<HardDisk> I said sudo
<GMoo> okay one sec
<GMoo> soz
<HardDisk> HardDisk> GMoo, in terminal, type sudo apt-get install synergy
<GMoo> i get the same error
<GMoo> wait
<GMoo> it says
<HardDisk> are you running package manager?
<GMoo> i finished installing ubuntu 10 minutes ago
<HardDisk> or is your computer updating?
<GMoo> yes
<GMoo> i'm downloading updates
<HardDisk> then you can't run it now
<saxartist> GMoo: If you're running the updater, you can't run apt-get or aptitude
<GMoo> ah i'll run the updates later
<HardDisk> wait till the updates are done
<GMoo> argh
<GMoo> ok
 * GMoo waits
<GMoo> lol i got an hour of waiting
<GMoo> time to put on sci fi channel
<MrPiracy> how do i change text colors for main menu in the panel? i'm using gutsy gibbon
<nickrud> GMoo, you can interrupt the update process if you like, no harm done
<xcst> eii there
<xcst> i really need help
<xcst> im a noob
<GMoo> yeah.... i'll wait....
<GMoo> lol no xcst i'm the noob
<GMoo> there ain't enough room for both of us n00bs
<GMoo> !kick xcst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick xcst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GMoo> rwar!
<bazhang> GMoo: haha
<nickrud> xcst, welcome, what's up?
<saxartist> Heh.
<GMoo> yeah... how can we help.... ?
<saxartist> Happy to help xcst just don't ask to ask
<saxartist> Just ask!
<xcst> how can i be able to connect to a wireless connection/
<saxartist> what version of ubuntu?
<iNeo> xcst: Read the howto's
<xcst> gutsy
<bazhang> xcst: want a link to read?
<saxartist> see the little internet applet in your panel?
<tike> man
<GMoo> okay i need ubuntu n00b guy: linkage please
<tike> people
<sunnug> xcst: system->administration->network tools
<wols_> xcst: last time: is the driver loaded?
<GMoo> *n00b guide
<tike> go have christmas somewhere
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy GMoo
<iNeo> tike: have fun
<xcst> how do i know if the driver is loaded?
<wols_> xcst: what card/chip?
<tike> DEY TUK ER JERBS!
<iNeo> xcst: lspci and then lsmod
<GMoo> ty bazhang
<bazhang> tike: please stop
<HardDisk> I have him the links
<GMoo> what does gutsy mean
<HardDisk> what you need GMoo is to also check out ubuntuguide.org ubuntugeek.com ubuntuhq.com
<bazhang> no problem GMoo :}
<tike> i dont see a stop sign
<wols_> GMoo: a version. like "XP" or "Vista"
<GMoo> ty harddisk i lost that in the buffer somewhere
<wols_> tike: soon you will see a +b tike, so please stop
<HardDisk> a version like what?
<wols_> name
<HardDisk> dude you high?
<HardDisk> nvm.
<HardDisk> I take it back.
<bazhang> he left
<GMoo> huh
<HardDisk> no he hasn't
<GMoo> i'm not high :-/
<HardDisk> not you.
<GMoo> okay... i'll be back when i download these updates now once
<GMoo> ttiab
<xcst> wols_, is this it? Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<iNeo> GMoo: work a lot with *nix and y'll get high
<wols_> xcst: yes
<wols_> !bcm43xx | xcst
<ubotu> xcst: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<saxartist> !flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saxartist> !info flux
<ubotu> Package flux does not exist in gutsy
<saxartist> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (gutsy), package size 1033 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<wols_> !msgthebot > saxartist
<saxartist> Aye, sorry wols_
<zvezdichko> I installed Opera, however, I can't get the flashplayer to work. Adobe flashplayer has been installed in /myhome/.mozilla/plugins and Opera is being pointed to read this directory, but nothing helps :(
<Andeh> mc2: I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my laptop.
<Andeh> Same, exactly the same problem.
<Andeh> No graphical bootup. i see some HDD activity but nothing else
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I find out why my system is using so much swao. 412Mb of 942MB user memory and 484MB of 1.7GB swao.
<white_eagle> Andeh: that's the same with me
<white_eagle> Andeh: it will boot afterwards
<BuFF> zvezdicko use synaptic
<WorkingOnWis1> swap that is
<Andeh> white_eagle: You sure? How long?
<white_eagle> Andeh: when I installed ubuntu first, it booted 5 minutes
<Andeh> white_eagle: Oh my god. THANK YOU!
<Andeh> white_eagle: You just saved me another 3 days of fiddling!
<white_eagle> Andeh: now for some reason, it boots for 3-4 minutes
<white_eagle> Andeh: if that doesn't work, dunno similar problem
<Andeh> white_eagle: I thought there was something wrong, and after 2 minutes I shut it down. So THAT messed everything up!!!
<Andeh> white_eagle: I thought it was hardware errors
<Andeh> hmm
<GMoo> inpatient bastard
<Andeh> Wow, its working
<Andeh> YAAAAAAYY
<Andeh> GMoo: The first time I installed ubuntu ever, first boot took 40 seconds
<Andeh> not 4 minutes
<HardDisk> GMoo, it happens :)
<Andeh> and I actually HAd a graphical boot
<GMoo> lol
<GMoo> i'm being sarcastic
<white_eagle> Andeh ???
<white_eagle> graphical boot
<HardDisk> no andehn
<GMoo> i'm running on a 450 MHZ P3 1/2 gig ram
<white_eagle> you lucky bastard
<GMoo> so i dunno what to expect
<Andeh> White_eagle: lol
<GMoo> k i'll be bac k lata
<white_eagle> I can't get the graphical boot to work
<Andeh> white_eagle: Well seeing no screen, some hdd activity, i thought something was screwed
<Andeh> but YAY
<white_eagle> :((
<Andeh> ;D
<xcst> wols_, i think my chip are enabled?
<iNeo> Andeh: powerdown your system and reboot
<white_eagle> you are so impatient
<BuFF> zvezdichko: use synaptic package manager and type in the search box what u want to install, that should work
<Andeh> iNeo: um, okay
<white_eagle> Andeh: impatient bastard with a boot screen :)))
<wols_> xcst: ubotu gave you a link what to do. read it
<white_eagle> no offense
<iNeo> Andeh: I had the same problem when I booted in to Vista and back in Ubuntu
<Andeh> Lol
<Airion> could somebody help me to get with warcraft3 and wine in the internet?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Merry Christmas Folks
<Andeh> iNeo: And grub is taking ages to load even on new hardware
<Andeh> weird
<burner> Airion: whats the problem?
<Andeh> I mean like 9 seconds compared to 0.3 seconds
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I was wondering if theres a ubuntu package for gbDVDenc
<iNeo> Andeh: weird
<white_eagle> when I first saw the live ubuntu cd, I immediately chose to format and install on the whole HD
<Airion> burner: i cant connect to the internet with wine, no idea why...
<burner> Andeh: adjust your bios options for quick boot and don't "autodetect" hard drives... set them manually
<burner> Airion: well, works here :)
<Andeh> burner: Hmm.
<nickrud> xcst, how far along on the page are you?
<Andeh> burner: i did do quick boot
<Andeh> burner: Do laptops even HAVE autodetect hard drive option?
<xcst> cant understand it
<white_eagle> I want the BOOT SCREEN :(((
<burner> Andeh: maybe
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  hi, I don't have the permissions to edit that configuration file
<Andeh> white_eagle: Weird, second boot and still no graphical splash. Why?
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, whcih one?
<white_eagle> Andeh: WAIT
<Andeh> Very disturbing...
<xcst> what i just want is when i go to a wifi hotspot, i can be able to connect to their network
<iNeo> Andeh: what hardware are you using?
<Airion> burner: any ideas?
<Andeh> iNeo: Some crappy laptop
<nickrud> xcst, did you do step one, the restricted driver manager?
<saxartist> YourOnlyRealFrie: when you want to edit something and you need permission, run "gksudo gedit "filename""
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  etc/x11/xorg.conf
<saxartist> if you want a sudo file manager, it's "gksudo nautilus"
<Andeh> iNeo: just installed ubuntu off an old CD. Im assuming it will get fixed once I update over internet
<burner> Airion: none... it plays fine without battle net right?
<iNeo> Andeh: Never heard of that make :)
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie,   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the terminal
<Andeh> 7.10
<Andeh> iNeo: it's called Sony Vaio, lol]
<saxartist> nickrud's option works too, if you know nano.
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I find out why my system is using so much swap. 412Mb of 942MB user memory and 484MB of 1.7GB swao.
<white_eagle> Andeh: did it bootd?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: sorry, I only have a basic understanding of linux commands
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I was wondering if theres a ubuntu package for gbDVDenc
<iNeo> Andeh: A lot of unsupported hardware ?
<xcst> nickrud, yes
<saxartist> which quite frankly you should learn
<Andeh> white_eagle: Not yet. Laptop is very slow.
<Airion> burner: yeah, and it worked as well with battle net in 7.4
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  a newbish one
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, no problem, it's a one step at a time learning process :)
<Andeh> It will, theres still hdd activity
<linxeh> WorkingOnWis1: run top / ps and see what is using up the most memory (the total process size, not resident size)
<Andeh> white_eagle: When does this black screen for a really long time problem go away?
<burner> Airion: update wine to the latest and greatest from winehq.com ?
<nickrud> xcst, did the status change to 'in use' ?
<white_eagle> Andeh: never
<white_eagle> Andeh: I left it
<xcst> nickrud, it is in use
<white_eagle> :D
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, ah you had the m6 ly , I remember now
<Andeh> white_eagle: Left?
<white_eagle> for 5 minutes Andeh
<Andeh> Lol
<white_eagle> kidding
<Andeh> Ah
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  yeah, so I enter gksudo gedit "filename" in the terminal?
<Andeh> i got login!
<white_eagle> SEEE
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, exactly
<Andeh> But how do I get it to use a spash instead of creepy empty screen?
<white_eagle> Andeh: LEAVE it
<white_eagle> you will screw it up
<Andeh> ?
<white_eagle> just like I did
<Andeh> Meh
<burner> Andeh: intel graphics?  you might not be able to have a usplash
<Airion> burner: i think its a problem in the configuration, because  programm under wine hast internet
<nickrud> xcst, ok, do you see a little computer icon in the lower right task bar
<Andeh> burner: No, i had it before I installed 7.10 fresh.
<white_eagle> Andeh: what kinda lapotp u got?
<Andeh> Sony Vaio
 * burner is not giving such a warning as white_eagle and encourages experimentation
<Andeh> the crappy 3 year old ones
<Andeh> dunno model
<xcst> yes
<white_eagle> I've got a Toshiba Satellite L20 2 yrs ago
<Andeh> Lol
<Andeh> hmm
<nickrud> xcst, left click it, it should show any wireless networks in the area
<white_eagle> L20-L25
<Andeh> I am going to update the software on the laptop
<burner> Andeh: it says the model on the laptop itself
<saxartist> Andeh:  did you say you have no graphical splash?  as in the one after you log in?
<Andeh> burner: I am lazy
<white_eagle> saxartist: no when you boot your pc
<white_eagle> it shows a splash ubuntu
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  I'm getting an entirely blank file.  I just copy the entire original file with the edits in it, paste it into the termminal, then save?
<white_eagle> or not
<iNeo> Andeh: did you ever update the Bios of that Sony?
<Andeh> saxartist: I have no nice orange loading bar and ubuntu logo while ubuntu is booting.
<burner> Andeh: there is no splash after login... you should see teh splash after grub but before the login screen
<Andeh> saxartist: I used to always have it on the same laptop.
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, you must have mistyped something, there should be a config file in there
<iNeo> Andeh: Maybe that will also fix some problemes
<xcst> nickrud, im sorry i didnt see any computer icon at the lower ryt
<saxartist> oh yes
<Andeh> iNeo: Never. How do I update it?
<saxartist> there's some file that determines that I don't remember what it is
<white_eagle> I saw somewhere that you have to change to GRAB from GRUB
<Andeh> I not sure sony even makes bios updates that run on linux
<white_eagle> to make it work
<iNeo> Andeh: go to the sony site a look for bios updates
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: ok, I get a blank file in gedit.  Was I supposed to put the directory in with the filename?
<xcst> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWis1> linxeh: my problem isnt that there is too much ram being used, but too not enough. I am used to only seeing 5-7% available ram and a nice snappy system. Lately it is just like windows. Seems like it is swapping instead of using my ram like linux normally does. Like the memory manager has been window-fies...ewwww!
<piyush> how to give any user administrative privilages??
<xcst> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saxartist> xcst: use "!info foo"
<nickrud> xcst, a sec
<saxartist> !msgthebot > xcst
<Andeh> It's funny how suddenly every single computer manufacturer "reccomends windows vista"
<nickrud> xcst, press alt-f2 , and type nm-applet , you should see one pop up
<burner> piyush: settings -> admin -> users and groups... check the box that says allow administrative tasks
<burner> Andeh: funny that they recommend it on systems with 512 mb or 1gb ram...  or just sad
<xcst> there
<HardDisk> Andeh, BUT windows is offering a free downgrade to xp
<white_eagle> HardDisk really?
<white_eagle> it is an upgrade
<HardDisk> yes on some select offers.
<burner> HardDisk: they are?  how do you get it?  I think you're full of crap
<white_eagle> not a downgrade
<white_eagle> :D
<xcst> nickrud, there is one
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: HAdn't heard that one
<HardDisk> oh?
<HardDisk> than let me prove you wrong..again
<white_eagle> vista suks
<nickrud> xcst, now left click it, it should show some wireless networks if you have one close by
<HardDisk> link will be up
<piyush> buener: its not showing the group "admin" :)
<Andeh> HardDisk: Lol
<burner> Dell sells ubuntu and windows XP still :)
<piyush> burner: its not showing the group "admin" :)
<white_eagle> !offtopic | white_eagle
<burner> piyush: it's the "sudo" group... not admin
<xcst> ohhh so thats it?
<Andeh> Hey, i can't find any bios upgrade website for my "sony vaio PCG 9S2M"
<piyush> ok let me try
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: HardDiskYou need to take the edge ofgf your attitude.. It was a simple question, no need to be rude.
<burner> piyush: or there's a checkbox on the priveleges tab about administrative tasks
<piyush> burner:ok let me try
<nickrud> xcst, that's it, click the one you want to connect to
<HardDisk> http://www.news.com/The-XP-alternative-for-Vista-PCs/2100-1016_3-6209481.html
<xcst> no need to refresh or something?
<HardDisk> jack RUDE? he said I was full of crap, so back off
<tritium> burner: burner sudo priveleges are given to the "admin" group
<HardDisk> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/126131/microsoft-offers-downgrades-from-vista-to-xp.html
<Andeh> brb
<tritium> HardDisk: calm down, please
<nickrud> xcst, no, it's dynamic, reads on a regular basis
<white_eagle> It's funny that when I say that I run Linux, they make me an evil hacker
<HardDisk> I'm sick and tired of the bullying that's going on here.
<xcst> ok thanks
<white_eagle> I hate that
<piyush> burner:sudo group does not exist
<xcst> is there a possibility that i can connect to other people who have routers?
<piyush> burner:    :)
<tritium> piyush: it should not exist
<saxartist> xcst you an connect to any wireless network
<nickrud> xcst, if you have the password, or it doesn't have any security
<white_eagle> xcst: sorry for bumping in, but what's the prob. can't connect to wifi?
<burner> HardDisk: i won't tell you to calm down ;)  I'm the provoker.  these other folks need to chill
<nickrud> piyush, it's the admin group
<piyush> tritium:  welll but i m not able to start any admin application
<HardDisk> burner, exactly :)
<xcst> white_eagle, not really, i just dont know how
<HardDisk> they get involved when they shouldn't be
<xcst> oh ok thanks
<white_eagle> KDE roks
<saxartist> xcst: if it's got a password, you obviously need the password
<HardDisk> anyway.
<white_eagle> as if...
<HardDisk> now that you know about the xp downgrade.
<burner> HardDisk: see that the offer is only on the higher versions and select manufacturers?    I'd buy a dell with ubuntu ;)
<piyush> nickrud:sudo group does not exist  (its error my sys giving)
<HardDisk> you may continue.
<HardDisk> burner, sure, but that doesn't mean that it isn't true.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: I was NOT bullying you and your attack was rude and NOT in the spirit of Ubuntu.  I suggest you think before you type
<Ande1> success!
<burner> indeed
<nickrud> piyush, no, it's called the admin group
<Ande1> Internet on my laptop
<Fezzler> How do I see what applets and processes I have running?
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow speaks the truth
<burner> Fezzler: alt+f2, gnome-system-monitor
<HardDisk> Jack, either appreciate the help I'm giving, or ask me to leave.
<white_eagle> vista to xp = UPGRADE
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, a bully ? rflol
<piyush> nickrud:then hoe to give any user admin privileges
<white_eagle> XP to vizta = DOWNGRADE
<burner> xp -> ubuntu == FREE UPGRADE
<white_eagle> yeah
<HardDisk> but don't give me daddy talk
<HardDisk> that's just patronizing me.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: We dont need to ask.. we can just boot
 * burner likes HardDisk :)
<nickrud> piyush, sudo adduser <name> admin , then that user has to log out completely, and log back in
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I find out why my system is using so much swap and so little ram? 412Mb of 942MB user memory and 484MB of 1.7GB swap.
<hastesaver> hello, how can I erase a re-writable CD from the commandline?
<iNeo> Ande1: esupport.sony.com
<white_eagle> oh, man vista will be the worst MS' OS
<HardDisk> oyu can just boot, but asking is more manly.
 * nickrud decides to be extra nice to Jack_Sparrow now
<HardDisk> you*
<LynX> hello group
<piyush> nickrud: ya i tried it ...... it gives me error .... "admin" group does not exist
<linxeh> WorkingOnWis1: if your machine is swapping then its because you have processes that arent currently active (usually). Linux will swap things out to disk to free up memory to use as a file cache if that's what your system needs (the output of free will probably show if this is the case)
<white_eagle> !hi | Lynx
<ubotu> Lynx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * burner would encourage mr. sparrow to welcome people and not threaten
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk: All of this is offtopic.. try that channel for chatter
<HardDisk> I suggest you do the same.
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud:  I got it.  I accidentally pasted the driver into the terminal and the terminal (D:) started scrolling down.  It stopped, then I entered the filename with the directory and edited it
<LynX> hi.. I want to buy a wireless NIC. which is compatible for linux
<burner> LynX: check out the ubuntu wiki for wireless cards
<nickrud> piyush, wierd, thats a basic group, try    cat /etc/group | grep admin , do you see it?
<Jack_Sparrow> LynX: would you like the link for supported hardware
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: thanks, is my fsckup-ery going to affect anything?
<Falstius> is there a multiplayer (and play against the computer) mahjong program in ubuntu?  The ones I've looked at are the solitaire version.
<nickrud> YourOnlyRealFrie, no, none of the stuff I linked you to is a command :)
<LynX> no I mean for any diisto based on linux
<piyush> nickrud: or better should i paste it to pastebin??? (groups file)??
<Ande1> Is it possible to see what my graphics card model is from inside ubuntu?
<YourOnlyRealFrie> nickrud: ok thanks
<nickrud> piyush, sure
<piyush> nickrud: ok
<burner> Ande1: open a terminal and type "lspci"
<kotau> MERRY UBUNTUMAS
<nickrud> piyush, and remember it's /etc/group   not groups
<Jack_Sparrow> Ande1: lspci  in a term
<Fezzler> If I want to learn what a process that us running/sleeping does, should I just Google it?
<burner> Ande1: or get the application "sysinfo"
<hk2999> Fezzler: good idea
<piyush> nickrud:yah
<Fezzler> In particular bonobo-activation-server, dccm, vino-sessions
<kotau> hey does anyone have any experience converting .fon fonts into something linux readable like .ttf?
<Ande1> Lol, sonys website doesnt have my model
<Ande1> xD
<Torrential> How can I disable compiz-fusion from starting when I boot my Ubuntu Gutsy installation? I want metacity to be the default.
<cool-tv> bjr une personne paarle en francais ici
<WorkingOnWis1> linxeh: ok, but then wouldnt it use the ram freed up by swapping out to disk for something instead of freeing ram for the sake of it being free? I have not seen linux leave that much ram free before. ram is always at 93-95% used and the system is very peppy, no matter how loaded. It is performing like Windows lately, and the memory management looks a lot like Windows memry management too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > cool-tv
<nickrud> Torrential,  alt-f2  metacity --replace should do it
<cool-tv> slt jac
<cool-tv> dit moi tu parle francais
<burner> Torrential: settings -> prefs -> appearance -> desktop effects and turn them off
<xcst> nickrud, what if i want to manually look for a wifi connection?
<Fezzler> I've been struggling to get my Win CE 2.11 device to sync with Ubuntu.  I've tried ftp, Multisyc, Raki, etc.
<Torrential> nickrud: Yes, but I dont' want to have to do that everytime I start/login
<burner> nickrud: that doesn't change it by default
<piyush> nickrud: hav a look  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2998/
<iNeo> Ande1: look at viao.sony.nl
<Torrential> burner: Alright. I'll do that.
<kotau> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ande1> is it possible to see what graphics card I have from inside ubuntu?
<Torrential> thanks.
<cool-tv> jack tu parle francais
<nickrud> xcasex, then you have to learn the iwlist and friends commands, which I don't know
<GHOST> Torrential you have to change yuor window manager
<nickrud> burner, do you know what will?
<Fezzler> I'm missing something.  lsusb and dmesg show the usb connection as ttyUSB0
<kotau> ande1 yes, use lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Ande1: read back... lspci  from a terminal
<Torrential> cool-tv: C'est le channel anglais, alle le channel francais sil vous plait.
<burner> nickrud: yeah, i said it already ;)
<GHOST> salut les francais ;)
<burner> nickrud: settings -> prefs -> appearance -> desktop effects and turn them off
<WorkingOnWis1> how long can a process reserve ram without actually using it?
<cool-tv> et en francais c'est quel chanel
<tritium> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<burner> #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> burner, sorry, it scrolls quickly here . And thanks :)
<GHOST> cest cool
<burner> np
<kotau> WorkingOnWis1 until 1. all of it is allocated and 2. until another program needs it
<nickrud> piyush, did you do a server install?
<Torrential> cool-tv: Oui, allez dans le channel #ubuntu-fr et tu peux parler francais.
<piyush> nickrud:just dict
<piyush> nickrud:just dictd
<nickrud> piyush, um I mean what cd did you use to install ubuntu?
<Ande1> Okay, It seems I have ATI Radeon Mobility 9200. Where I get drivers for Ubuntu?
<piyush> nickrud:and gave it address of my own sys...
<phenom> Try this again gentlepeople.
<phenom> Any one with experience with rkhunter have a sec to go over a log?
<briancr> Merry Christmas
<WorkingOnWis1> kotau: so it is possible for an app to reserve ram but not use it, and thus cause the kernel to swap to disk instead of use the free ram that is actually reserved by the app?
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: Looks like another slow day in here....   but keep trying
<Ande1> Merry Christmas!
<piyush> nickrud:no i have used ubuntu cd (live+ installation) not done server installation..
<HardDisk> !ati > Ande1
<briancr> I have an issue...  I have a full signal for my daughter's wireless on her computer but it tries to connect and fails everytime
<Jack_Sparrow> Ande1: I can send the link for ati.. but if you are using Gutsy you should be able to use restricted drivers option
<phenom> Jack_Sparrow, yea, I'll give it a few more tries, hard to believe not many people have experience with rkhunter and the like :/
<briancr> I am plugged in to the connection on her computer right now..  I can't understand this problem, the wireless stick works and sees the network
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom: Do you think someone has rootkit'd you?
<WorkingOnWis1> !rkhunter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> piyush, then I have no clue why you don't have an admin group, that is verrrrry weird.  sudo as written defined in ubuntu requires that group to work
<cdavis_> my vim doesn't show colors when I open something like a php file?
<Ande1> Jack_Sparrow yeah except it tells me I dont need any drivers, and its not able to fill up my whole screen.ž
<piyush> nickrud:it was working fine few days before
<phenom> No, but i have question regarding mismatched md5 hashs and some suspicious files rkhunter found.
<piyush> nickrud:i hope i have those commands in history let me check
<nickrud> piyush, does sudo work at all?
<PointyThingsHurt> I wanna see if anyone knows whats going on here.  I'm using an ATI card in 7.10.  Got the restricted drivers installed and in use.  I go to "turn on" Compiz in the Appearance Preferences, and get an error that says "The Composite extension is not available"
<piyush> nickrud: yah it used to work
<WorkingOnWis1> is it possible for an app to reserve ram but not use it, and thus cause the kernel to swap to disk instead of use the free ram that is actually reserved by the app?
<piyush> nickrud: noe it say i m not sudoer
<linxeh> WorkingOnWis1: without seeing the use on your system it does sound odd - what is the uptime on the system? what is running at the moment etc? do you have any badly behaved kernel modules loaded, does a reboot fix it? - there are so many variables
<nickrud> PointyThingsHurt, the ati driver in ubuntu doesn't have aiglx, which is the standard way to get compiz.  You need to install xserver-xgl , log out and back in to get compiz to work
<alexbobp> cdavis_: there's a command to enable syntax highlighting
<alexbobp> hold on while I find it
<piyush> first problem started when i tried this command(luckily still in history)
<piyush> chown -Rv 1000 My\ Music/ (where 1000 is my own gid )
<piyush> then
<piyush> chmod -Rc --reference=/home/piyush/Music/ My\ Music/
<piyush> now
<piyush> at this whenever i issued users-admin as root(for gnome)
<piyush> it only gave *blank* windows with no group ,no users . no service names.....
<piyush> and now situation has worsened... it says i m not suoder... :(
<nickrud> piyush, did you set up a root user ?
<tritium> !paste | piyush
<ubotu> piyush: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vad1> Is there any program I can use to view the manual pages not from the terminal?
<cdavis_> alexbobp, where is that?  Seems like I had to change a defaults setting somewhere?
<piyush> k sorry
<xcst> im using gutsy, and my window borders are sometimes disappearing
<cdavis_> alexbobp, found it, it was in /etc/vim/vimrc thanks
<Vad1> xcst: Are you using emerald?
<BuFF> how to move a cube using compiz ?
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a problem using update-alternatives, I issued this command: sudo update-alternatives --install  /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so  usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntume.so 10, and I got this error:
<Odd-rationale> xcst: are you using compiz?
<AnAnt> mv: cannot stat `usplash-artwork.so': No such file or directory
<AnAnt> update-alternatives: unable to rename usplash-artwork.so to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: Invalid cross-device link
<alexbobp> cdavis_: okay.  If it's not enabled in the settings, you can enable it with :syn
<Jack_Sparrow> xcst: HAve you tried turning off compiz-effects
<Odd-rationale> BuFF: ctrl + alt + left/ight arrow
<BuFF> tjanks
<jgoo> eh, I installed debian-helper-scripts - but, what is the service command to get the status of a service? ??
<piyush> nickrud: actually once i had misplaced the root passwd .. then i recovered it vth gentoo live cd
<xcst> Odd-rationale, yeah im using compiz, the one included in gutsy
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Do you have ccsm instlled?
<Fezzler> How do I see what processes run at startup?  Alt-f2 ??
<danielvieirads> ubuntum piada
<Vad1> xcst: alt+f2, and "compiz --replace" will restore them.
<xcst> Odd-rationale, yes
<Fezzler> BTW Alt-f2=cool!
<nickrud> piyush, do this:  reboot into recovery mode , then run these three commands:   addgroup --gid 110 admin      adduser <you> admin     telinit 2   , then test sudo
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Open it. Then check to see if "window Decoration" is enabled.
<xcst> Vad1, so i will have to do that everytime? coz it often hapenns
<nickrud> piyush, or the first two as root
<Vad1> xcst: Are you using emerald as the window manager?
<piyush> nickrud:ok
<nickrud> piyush, if you use root, you'll have to log out completely then back in
<ricksta1080> hi everyone, merry christmas
<phenom> Damn, this whole network is clueless of rkhunter :P
<xcst> Vad1, nope
<phenom> :/\
<piyush> nickrud:ok
<jgoo> nickrud: so if I misplace my root password now, I can just use the ubuntu 7.10 CD to boot in and run that command??
<piyush> nickrud:telinit 2  ? am i supposed to pipe it?
<nickrud> jgoo, no, since you would be doing that to the live environment, rather than the hard disk one
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Do you have "window decorations" enabled?
<WorkingOnWis1> linxeh: boot up this am, 3 hours ago. It looks like Google Desktop is playing around somehow with ram. I am watching the ram usage and process ram usage, and GD will take 500MB of ram for 2 minutes, the release it for 2 minutes(ish) During the time that GD isnt taking that block of ram, my ram used is at about 300ish MB. I'm thinking that while GD is indexing my 70GB of personal data it is causing the kernel to have to swap
<nickrud> piyush, no, that just finishes the startup into the gui
<jgoo> nickrud: oh - so I need a recovery cd?
<xcst> Odd-rationale, window decorations is enabled
<JacobSingh> Hey, I'm trying to use deluge, and I set up my port forwarding as usual.  If i set up forwarding on 80, it works fine (via canyouseeme.org), but on my BT port (something high), it doesn't
<piyush> nickrud:ok
<nickrud> jgoo, yes, I've recovered a root password before (proof that that there is no such thing as security :) but don't remember the steps, you'd have to ask someone else
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Do you have emerald installed?
<JacobSingh> I'm not a router setup newbie, but wondering if 7.10 by default has some kind of firewall on?
<xcst> Odd-rationale, nope
<ricksta1080> in the xubuntu update, it says i can upgrade to a new distribution release 7.04, but when i try to, it says authentication the upgrade failed. and that there may be a problem with the network or with the server.... any help?
<jgoo> nickrud: if it requires physical access to the machine, security is already comprimised
<nickrud> jgoo, yes.
<Odd-rationale> xcst: install it
<xcst> install emerald?
<jgoo> nickrud: however, I am curious if you recover the password, or just change it... and I would like to know how (I just reinstalled a new install, as after reboot, I was utterly clueless as to what I had entered!!!)
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Why not?
<xcst> ok
<nickrud> jgoo, on a new install, there is no root password, you'd have to set it. But it's not needed, sudo -i gives you everything having a root password would
<WorkingOnWis1> linxeh: sound possible?
<ricksta1080> in the xubuntu update, it says i can upgrade to a new distribution release 7.04, but when i try to, it says authenticating the upgrade failed. and that there may be a problem with the network or with the server.... any help?
<alexbobp> JacobSingh: there's no firewall in Ubuntu until you install it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jgoo: Resetting the password, not recovering it.. huge difference
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Then restart compiz and tell us whether it works.
<Fezzler> How do I see startup processes?
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbobp: Not quite true...  iptables are inplace
<xcst> Odd-rationale, how do i restart compiz
<JacobSingh> alexbobp: damn it... I wonder what it is, perhaps my modem is being a pain...
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > JacobSingh:
<alexbobp> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't know that.  Does it restrict anything by default?
<alexbobp> JacobSingh: It could be your isp.
<burner> alexbobp: it doesn't
<alexbobp> or it could be a router or whatnot
<JacobSingh> nah... everything is ACCEPT
<nickrud> jgoo, iirc it's clearing the password so there is none, then resetting it
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbobp: firestarter and guarddog are iptable managers....   For fun you can take a fresh install and go to grc.com and check for open ports...
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Maybe ctrl + alt + bksp will be better.
<JacobSingh> must be my stupid DSL modem / ISAP
<ricksta1080> in the xubuntu update, it says i can upgrade to a new distribution release 7.04, but when i try to, it says authenticating the upgrade failed. and that there may be a problem with the network or with the server.... any help?
<alexbobp> Jack_Sparrow: I have loads of open ports.  HTTP, cvs, svn, ssh, etc
<Fezzler> How to see startup processes...>System>Preferences>Sessions
<jgoo> BTW: super-key + tab == 100% win
<WorkingOnWis1> I need help pinning down a memory management problem that is making me think this is a WinXP laptop again! It looks like Google Desktop is playing around somehow with ram. I am watching the ram usage and process ram usage, and GD will take 500MB of ram for 2 minutes, the release it for 2 minutes(ish) During the time that GD isnt taking that block of ram, my ram used is at about 300ish MB. I'm thinking that while GD is index
<nickrud> !upgrade | ricksta1080
<ubotu> ricksta1080: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jgoo> plus, super-key shift tab actually works, whereas alt-shift tab doesn't!
<alexbobp> although I'm somewhere I'm not usually, so the router would be blocking most of it.  I freed up 80 and some other stuff for bittorrent.
<hk2999> wow superkey+tab indeed is win
<Fezzler> superkey+tab is cool
<burner> jgoo: i've searched high and low to fix it, any idea how to fix the alt+shift+tab?
<Fezzler> so is superkey+E
<jgoo> plus super + right mouse == zoom, or scroll wheel :p
<PointyThingsHurt> ahhhh
<jgoo> burner: yes, use super-tab instead - I prefer it actually
<PointyThingsHurt> compiz is beautiful ;)
<Fezzler> I like superkey+1, or 2 or 3
<burner> jgoo: well yeah ;)  but that's not really "fixing" it
<nickrud> PointyThingsHurt, do you have emerald and compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<alexbobp> burner: Map alt to super on a low level.  By low level, I mean your keyboard and a soldering iron.
<alexbobp> are you talking about with compiz?
<ricksta1080> how can i check which version of xubuntu im running?
 * burner refrains from alexbobp's "solution"
<jgoo> Fezzler: super-key 2 is broken - it keep resetting the mouse to the center :(
<Fezzler> try superkey+M
<nickrud> richard2006,   lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<nickrud> Fezzler, that is perverse :)
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbobp: HAve you ever done grc.com on an unmodified system?
<suncydu> need help with AMSN. There are no sound playing when users send me messages. Anyone pleasse??
<Fezzler> jgoo: You must not have it set up
<frojnd> how can I access my LAN peers ?
<jgoo> Fezzler: WOW!! I super-eye-strain-free-tastic
<burner> frojnd: places, network ?
<frojnd> burner, yes
<alexbobp> Jack_Sparrow: No, but when I get back to a direct internet connection, I'll try it on the livecd
<jgoo> my terminal lost is opacity settings though :-/ still other than that... great super-M!
<alexbobp> or my current system.  It's modified, but it doesn't have a firewall.
<frojnd> burner, u know with file maneger
<PointyThingsHurt> nickrud: just compiz-settings-manager
<PointyThingsHurt> compizconfig*
<morcegolas> hello
<frojnd> burner, what do I have to write in location? smb:/ won't work
<jgoo> super-tab after super-M == spiderman cool
<nickrud> PointyThingsHurt, emerald gives you some really pretty window borders, infinitely variable. It'll be under prefs->emerald
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbobp: all common ports scanned are closed or stealth.. closed isnt stealth but you can stealth those if wanted...
<morcegolas> can anybody helpme configuring HELLANZB
<morcegolas> ?
<WorkingOnWis1> Jack_Sparrow: nickrud you any good with memory management problems?
<PointyThingsHurt> nickrud: sudo apt-get install emerald
<PointyThingsHurt> ?
<burner> frojnd: smb:/ should be all there is to it... are you sure there are smb servers on your network?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, not really
<WorkingOnWis1> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: gotta go.. take care...
<nickrud> PointyThingsHurt, yes
<alexbobp> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see the point in stealthing ports unless I'm trying to hide my computer, and I like responding to pings
<jgoo> in super-tab mode, how can I change the grey sheen at the bottom to an apple style glassy black? :-/
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, have a very pleasant holiday, see ya
<Fezzler> superkey+c centers my pointer
<PointyThingsHurt> wow
<hk2999> there really should be a "complete compiz" manual.
<PointyThingsHurt> i have this terminal set to transparent
<kylebaked> merry xmas!
<PointyThingsHurt> and now with compiz installed, i can actually SEE the windows behind them instead of just the desktop
<hk2999> anybody knows. i mean something as great as this should be documented.
<jgoo> super-v maximises :p
<Tyczek> I added to key combination in xbindkeys this command" echo 40 | sudo dd of=/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness, when i press in xbindkeys "run action"-it works, but when i do it by keys it won't work. Do u know how to fix it ?
<kylebaked> is there a linux alternative to intellitamper?
<frojnd> burner, yes, I'm sure they are there, I can ping em... when I type in smb:/ it automatically change what I write into smb:///
<burner> wtf is intellitamper?
<morcegolas> HELLANZB HELP PLEASE PVT
<kylebaked> its a program that will map out website directories for you
<alexbobp> Is there an easy way to make compiz work with kde yet?
<xcst> thanks it workd
<nickrud> PointyThingsHurt, it's fun, and #compiz-fusion often has people that will tell you some really nifty stuff
<burner> frojnd: can you do smb://ipaddress ?
<kylebaked> it uses a dictionary list to find all the directories and subdirs of servers
<tritium> kylebaked: wget may do that
<VladimirBG> hi, I'm about to get a new cellphone, and I was wondering, how compatible is Ubuntu with UIQ3 Symbian models? (Sony Ericsson p990i to be exact) Does it sync calendar, adressbook, notes, mail?
<frojnd> Burlynn, yes I can
<Odd-rationale> xcst: Great! Have a Happy Holiday!
<frojnd> burner, yes I can
<xcst> is there any other instant messenger that i can use? people who use yahoo messenger cant send files to me
<burner> alexbobp: kde will have its own compositing manager in kde4
<frojnd> Burlynn, sorry it was for burner
<burner> frojnd: so just use smb://ip :)
<Odd-rationale> xcst: pidgin?
<frojnd> burner, but I still would like to se my network name uknow like mshome or whatever
<xcst> im using pigdin
<alexbobp> burner: sounds like fun.  Will it run compiz-fusion plugins?  when is kde4 coming out?
<Ward_> I know that all of you are busy enjoying your families but I wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas
<Odd-rationale> xcst: OK sorry i don't know then
<burner> alexbobp: 16 days
<alexbobp> w00t!
<wols_> alexbobp: kubuntu with kde4 will come april 08
<xcst> thanks Odd-rationale
<WorkingOnWis1> pricechild: any good with memory management problems?
 * burner wants to wish all the atheists a happy december 25th... we can enjoy the day off too without the jesus stuff :)
<nickrud> !o4o burner (and to you as well :)
<Fezzler> Crud - I was browsing Startup Sessions and deleted something called Tracker?  OOPS.  Do I need that?
<_mug> hey
<nickrud> Fezzler, it provides something similar to google desktop, optional.
 * Ttech thinks Beagle is the best
<unf> hello
<fiXXXerMet> Does Ubuntu Server support a LSI LSI53C1030 SCSI controller?
<lukewarm_> !hi > unf
<oz66> salut
<piyush> nickrud: well everything was fine except....it said  gid 110 already in use so  i used 111
<piyush> then sudo is working ok
<esploratore68> configurare  televisione analogica su soni vaio vgc-v3m
<_mug> i am sick of linux-ati-drivers. the unrestricted ati-driver crashes my complete x server from time to time plus it is VERY slow. the restricted driver works, but the videocard-fan is loud as hell and the card gets hotter and hotter, even if i do nothing. any ideas? (ati x800 gto)
<_mug> do nvidia drivers work better?
<unf> im having problems when trying to come back from a suspension/hibernate
<oz66> y a t'il des français
<piyush> nickrud: but the problem is still thre
<unf> in a toshiba laptop
<Tilllinux> heya guys
<hk2999> anyone know a good compiz manual out there?
<piyush> nickrud:if i start users-admin iit shows blank windows
<esploratore68> non viene riconosciuta la scheda
<lukewarm_> !fr > oz66
<trekker> hi
<trekker> im french
<piyush> nickrud:hello are u there ???
<trekker> i andrea
<alexbobp> unf: I had the same problem when I had a toshiba laptop
<Tilllinux> does anyone know, why a wacom intuos3 won't be recognized as an inputDevice? well, I can move around the cursor and drag icons, but no graphics-program recognizes the tablet; I also tried editing the xorg.conf and added the missing lines, but this won't help either
<alexbobp> unf: in fact, I pretty much had every problem imaginable when I had a toshiba laptop.
<oz66> oui
<trekker> slt à tous
<oz66> slt trekker
<nickrud> piyush, was looking at something:   run gksu-properties  , make sure it's set to sudo
<piyush> nickrud: i dont have access to even my sound card :(
<piyush> nickrud:ok
<Fezzler> One of my 2007 New Year Resolutions was to learn Linux and after much research I chose Ubuntu.  Good choice.
<Joelito> Is it safe to use always a root user for webbrowsing, server programming, IMs, IRc, etc, etc...?
<unf> by the moment im only having this problem (after i had solved my wifi problems LOL)
<trekker> tu es d'ou oz
<oz66> de perpignan et toi
<trekker> saintes
<Fezzler> But I've climbed the learning curve now to realize to harness its power and flexibility I need to learn Linux proper.
<trekker> tu connais bien cet irc ?
<piyush> nickrud: yah it set to sudo
<oz66> non
<VladimirBG> Anyone here that knows about syncing phones with evolution?
<wols_> !fr | trekker
<ubotu> trekker: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oz66> je debute sous ubunyu
<oz66> rt toi
<nickrud> piyush, I didn't look real close at your group file till just now, you are missing many groups.  I'll put mine up, a sec
<piyush> nickrud: ok
<_mug> Joelito: dont think so. and why would you do that? one bug in your browser, which can be exploited remotely via an "evil" website, and the attacker has got complete control over your system. when browsing as a user, he still can exploit some browser-vuln but hasnt got root-rights yet
<wols_> oz66: this is not a french channel. ubotu already told you where to to go speak french
<JonaTh> "No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found" pop-up when I want to manage the volume on my laptop (Gutsy). No sound either.
<oz66> ok
<yubwyub> are anyone here that have run xsnow? and it works ok until you move the windows, wich xsnow don't understand.....
<nickrud> piyush, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2999/ , I've also included /etc/passwd , I'd expect you to be missing some of those as well. Everything after rich in both are extras, but you should have all before.
<piyush> nickrud: ok
<th_> anyone familiar with ubuntu on macbook pro (ati/x1600 rev) ?-)
<nickrud> piyush, you could go thru and add all of them, but I'd be suspicious you're missing other stuff you'd have to identify. I'd consider reinstall if you haven't changed much
<anas> how could i edit mdb in ubuntu ??
<th_> last 'obstacle' to go... gotta get sleep/suspend working
<nickrud> piyush, and I can't imagine how they all got lost
<Asathoor> merry xmas
<piyush> nickrud: ok .... bt idont like reinstalling......struggling is much better    :)
<nickrud> piyush, good on you :)
<tom3> hey, what would be the recomended minimal space for ubuntu? want to create a dual boot vista laptop, and i don't want it to be too big
<piyush> nickrud: yah thats what v r confused about...
<Masse> Is there a way to minimize evolution to the notification area?
<MrPiracy> how can i extract tar.gz or zip files using ark? it says "not permited" all the time
<nickrud> tom3, 6-7gb would do for an experimental install
<Asathoor> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tom3> nickrud, so with 15gig it should be comftable ?
<_mug> MrPiracy: sounds like you dont have an ark-problem, but a permissions-problem?
<nickrud> tom3, absolutely, plenty of room to install a lot of stuff
<_mug> MrPiracy: maybe the file(s) belong to another user
<anas> help plz .. how to edit mdb (microsoft access database) in ubuntu ??
<tom3> nickrud, i want it to be as no nonsence as possible, seeing as it's not my laptop, ...k tnx
<MrPiracy> _mug, i downloaded gnome themes, but i guess it applies to any kind of files, i have root password, but how can i apply it?
<Masse> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<piyush> nickrud:o k i m adding only some of the important groups like... related to hardware file n other important deamons .....is that ok??
<kane77> how do I make iso image from directory?
<tom3> anything i should be aware about when installing 7.10 next to a vista?
<nickrud> piyush, yes, but I would add them all, and be sure to look over /etc/passwd carefully, many of those are essential
<_mug> MrPiracy: quick and dirty: sudo chown youruser.yourgroup FILE
<_mug> then try to extract it
<nickrud> piyush, scratch that, all before rich in both are essential
<piyush> nickrud: ok as  wish
<Skfarek> how can i check which resulution uses under tty ?
<anas> how can i  edit mdb (microsoft access database) in ubuntu ?
<MrPiracy> _mug, is there a way to open ark with root privileges
<nickrud> tom3, not really, the install is pretty painless. If you're resizing your ntfs, be sure to defrag and backup first (safety first, always)
<_mug> MrPiracy: not via point-and-click i think (dunno)
<domen> hello. is there a pseude package to install stuff for developers? (build-essential is nowhere near that)
<domen> pseudo*, doh
<tom3> nickrud, yeah i used the windows side to do the repartitioning, i'll give it a go, i'm sure i'll talk to you all later, thanks already
<Tilllinux> Has anyone got a clue, why my intuos3 tablet won't work correctly?
<kane77> domen, not sure such package exists.. it greatly depends what you want to develop and using what languages/IDE's
<anas> how can i  edit mdb (microsoft access database) in ubuntu ?
<Schmick> Tilllinux, what do you mean as "not working correctly"?... not working at all or what?
<domen> kane77: there's lots of common stuff: cscope, valgrind, gtk headers,...
<Tilllinux> Schmick: well, I can move the cursor and drag icons, but the graphic programs won't recognize it as an "erweitertes" (=extended) inputDevice
<Tilllinux> in inkscape I can only draw, when I'm holding down a hotkey while moving the pen around... but I can't use the pitch/pressure options at all
<Tilllinux> it's just like a mouse cursor without a left-mouse button :p
<Tilllinux> -cursor
<pteague> get a mac mouse... those only have 1 button & i'm pretty sure it's a left button? =)
<Schmick> Tilllinux, hmmmm.... check /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... there is a comented section regarding wacom tablets... it sayis if you own a wacom tabled, it must be uncommented. Try that.
<anas> how to  edit mdb (microsoft access database) in ubuntu ?
<Tilllinux> no, there isn't
<anas> hello???????????????????????????????????????????
<Tilllinux> I had to add the lines myself... and that didn't work
<mariocesar_bo> I just install tomboy from the source and runs ok, But the tomboy gnome applet is missing, how can I get the tomboy applet again?
<anas> how to edit mdb (microsoft access database) in ubuntu ?
<wols_> !attitude | anas
<ubotu> anas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> anas, not doable
<jay3dlinux> hi, and merry xmas
<Schmick> anas, you might use wine to use M$ Access...
<Tilllinux> anas, try importing with openoffice
<pteague> anas> install windows in a virtual machine (see virtualbox & vmware server) & then install access on that
<jay3dlinux> please can anybody try to access this: http://jay3d.dyndns.org:81/joomla/
 * Schmick doesn't like mdbs... uaj.. 
<jay3dlinux> i'm testing my web site
<linxeh> jay3dlinux: works, slowly
<linxeh> "Welcome to the front page"
<pteague> jay3dlinux> you using an isp that doesn't allow port 80 connections? =)  been there done that... you can also use 8080
<jay3dlinux> thanks!
<Schmick> jay3dlinux, got a hit... workin.. slowly, but working.
<W1ZrD> Merry Christmas everyone by the way :)
<linxeh> jay3dlinux: why is the front page so big ?
<linxeh> oh, its not that big
<jay3dlinux> the 8080 also blocked
<yubwyub> ypu W1ZrD, merry xmas :-)
<Joelito> anyone has used apache + php with a non-root user? Help me! :(
<Tilllinux> Schmick: nearly got it... it seems my xserver is using the wrong config file
<pteague> jay3dlinux> lol, yer kidding me? who do you have? i'll make sure not to use them
<jay3dlinux> it's Etisalat telecommunications company in UAE
<jay3dlinux> they block all those ports
<jay3dlinux> except 81
<UbuntMe> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
<jay3dlinux> and idea how to forward requests by using dyndns.org free service?
<_mug> .oO( i wish i lived in the uk for tonight.. new drwho episode :P)
<Schmick> lol Tilllinux, "what you thought was most correct, was causing all the problems... " Murphy.
<wols_> jay3dlinux: to what do you connect on port 81?
<nickrud> !info ez-ipupdate | jay3dlinux
<ubotu> jay3dlinux: ez-ipupdate: client for most dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11b8-13 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 292 kB
<jay3dlinux> i made Apache listen to 81 instead of 80
<jay3dlinux> i use ddclient
<nickrud> jay3dlinux, then why'd you ask :)
<pteague> jay3dlinux> i set up my firewall to forward whatever port i was using to port 80 on my webserver so i didn't need to worry about weird ports'
<nickrud> jay3dlinux, oh, on second thought don't mind me I see what you want
<SyntaxError55> why when I try to remove the package gaim it also tries to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<piyush> nickrud:  conflict
<piyush> nickrud: in your file it says root:x:0
<Masse> Anyone familiar with using evolution?
<Tilllinux> restarting X, cya
<SyntaxError55> !ask > Masse
<sunnug> SyntaxError55: dont worry about it, i thought it was really going to remove a desktop but it did not
<piyush> nickrud: n my file says push:x:0  .. . my file didnt even had any root:x:0
<SyntaxError55> sunnug: ok.
<Masse> Is there a way to minimize evolution to the notification area?
<nickrud> SyntaxError55, because ubuntu-desktop depends on it. ubuntu-desktop is just a list of packages , just reinstall it before you upgrade to the next version
<nickrud> piyush, that worries me, a lot. what's push?
<piyush> nickrud: should i replace it with root:x:0
<nickrud> piyush, I'd reinstall, just too much uncertainty about how this happened.
<SyntaxError55> nickrud: So when I upgrade to Hoary I'll have to reinstall the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<piyush> nickrud: push actually its my login name many times....
<Eyemean> hi, merry christmas
<SyntaxError55> Eyemean: Merry Christmas to you to :)
<Tilllinux> yay that worked
<nickrud> SyntaxError55, you're running warty???
<Eyemean> i have guty installed and have radeon 9550 and want to try get dual screen working like i had on 7.04
<piyush> nickrud:ok i hav edited the almost file ,,, y not try it   :)
<SyntaxError55> SyntaxError55: no, Dapper. :| I forgot the name of the next LTS XDDDD
<nickrud> piyush, yes you want root as 0 , not you
<xal2> Hi
<nickrud> SyntaxError55, oh :)  And yes
<Eyemean> syntaxerror55, cheers
<thor> SyntaxError55 I think the next LTS is Hoary Hedgehog
<nickrud> SyntaxError55, ubuntu-desktop will have the new list of apps to make the desktop work right, you'd definitely want them
<moteyalpha> !libxml2.so.2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxml2.so.2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !hardy | SyntaxError55
<ubotu> SyntaxError55: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xal2> I have a logitech quickcam pro 9000. It's a webcam with a built in microphone and it's all connected via one usb connector.
<x3roconf> does anyone know a workaround for nvidia driver FAN BUG?
<SyntaxError55> nickrud: Ok. ubuntu-desktop is just a list then. All my gnome programs still exist.
<xal2> I have the cam working but I cannot figure out the microphone.
<nickrud> SyntaxError55, yes
<SyntaxError55> astro76: I knew it started with an H ;D
<anas> what is the irc channel of openoffice plz ??
<SyntaxError55> nickrud: thanks :)
<moteyalpha>  Anyone have information on a bug with  libxml2.so.2
<SyntaxError55> anas: #Openoffice.org
<arkaitz> hola hay alguien
<arkaitz> ?
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<evan__> hey i have this problem i enabled the nvidia ( not opensource ) video driver and now my pc freezes everytime i use firefox
<fraterm> sound recorder is fully borked on amd64 it seems.
 * nickrud has got to get a microphone one of these days
<fraterm> or at least the gstreamer alsa methods are rather broken.
<xal2> Does anyone have real surround sound working?
<xal2> 5.1
<x3roconf> lol i don't have such problem but fan bug is very ANNOYING
<fraterm> don't have the speakers to really verify.
<xal2> I know there is a way to duplicate output, but that's not the same.
<fraterm> I think my card is capable of it, but I haven't tried anything but the basics.
<fraterm> just an on board nvidia sound card.
<xal2> I have onboard 5.1
<xal2> works great in windows
<wols_> fraterm: ac97 ir snd-hda-intel depending how old
<x3roconf> !fin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fraterm> snd-hda-intel i think wols_
<WorkingOnWis1> I as gonna update to Hardy by changing the souyrses.list from Gutsy to Hardy. No sources are in there, but when I updated the repos a few minutes ago, there were like 50 it checked! Where is my sources.list?
 * fraterm looks at his modules.
<wols_> WorkingOnWis1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<fraterm> is Hardy enjoyable?
 * blingmobile looks at fraterm's modules.
 * fraterm blushes
<SyntaxError55> WorkingOnWis1: #ubuntu+1
<blingmobile> I like your modules.
<WorkingOnWis1> Hardy is a l p h a. risky to run
<Ereal1> hey has anyone had problems with gusty on bootup my system freezes sum time and I have to reboot?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, if you capitalized those letters, you'd be even closer to it's status :)
<wols_> WorkingOnWis1: considering how many new mor^Wusers run sid and come to #debian with their problems: lost cause
<jgoo> ok... I used to just use DVD-decrypt to rip unencumbered copies of DVD's so I can watch them from my media box - however, now I am using AcidRip... or thoggen dvd rip (or DVD::Rip)
<jgoo> how can I make just a simple deCSSed iso of the DVD?? (to mount using vlc later)
<WorkingOnWis1> wols_: i didnt follow that at all....
<jgoo> or just copy the files off (not make an iso)
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, hardy is sid right now, and probably even less stable
<sunnug> jgoo: can you not just use dd  ?
<WorkingOnWis1> wols_:  /etc/apt/sources.list is the file I am loking at. 2 lines in there....
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud:  sid=still in development?
<fraterm> snd_intel8x0
<jgoo> sunnug: ?? dd would pull the iso directly off the media?
<fraterm> nvidia ck804
<jgoo> !dd > jgoo
<sunnug> jgoo: yes it will copy off the media,
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, sid=sid (the toy breaker) in Toy Story
<Ereal1> hey is it a good idea to update my kernel manualy
<wols_> fraterm: ac97 then
<Ereal1> instead of waiting for the repository
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: lmao! hehehe...gott it!
<wols_> Ereal1: update how exactly?
<fraterm> well, sound recording is rather frustratingly broken with gnome.
<Xnor> just got a new Asus Eee, anyone have experience with those?
<th_> gnh... my mbp goes to sleep but doesn't wake up:)
<Ereal1> dl the kernel source from the web
<fraterm> gstreamer is kind of making me frown.
<fraterm> what with it hanging hither and yon.
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, all the releases in debian are named after Toy Story characters, and that name never changes :)
<wols_> Ereal1: kernel.org you mean? that's fine as long as you use kernel-package to compile it.
<piyush> nickrud:can u tell me meaning of this root:x:0:0 (psswd file) so that i can edit it sensiby...!
<Ereal1> yea because I gota tell you gusty is been acting like a total puta bitch
<wols_> piyush: do not do this. and no you cannot edit in sensibly. it'S perfect as it is
<Ereal1> it crash as mucha windows
<fraterm> wols_: do you do any microphone recording?
<wols_> fraterm: no
<piyush> :(
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: cool. closest to debian I ever got is right here.
<SyntaxError55> !language | Ereal1
<ubotu> Ereal1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * fraterm cries, pulls the ol aptitude install kubuntu-desktop trick.
<Ereal1> hey guys do ya know what service IRQ IS?
<wols_> piyush: it means: username root, passwor is in shadowfile, UID 0, GID 0
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: :| I don't know if it'll work much better
<wols_> Interrupt Request. it's no service
<fraterm> SyntaxError55: I'm just wanting to be able to record off of my mic
<piyush> wols_:thanx yes i wanted to match the GIDS only :)
<jgoo> ok I am looking and I see "dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/dvd.iso conv=noerror" and "dvdbackup -M -i/dev/hda -o/home/my/mydirectory" - anyone know the pros and cons?
<fraterm> I promised someone I'd do a reading of one of their poems.
<jgoo> one rips an iso, the other is like dvddecrypter?
<fraterm> now I'm looking like a jerk.
<nickrud> piyush, see wols_ and he almost certainly knows this stuff better that I do
<fraterm> unless I go and use windows.
<wols_> piyush: man 5 passwd
<fraterm> which I'm too proud to do.
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: I think KMix does tha.
<SyntaxError55> !info kmix
<ubotu> kmix: sound mixer applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 396 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<jgoo> fraterm - call your cell provider, ask for email voicemail, then call yourself and leave a voicemail
<piyush> nickrud:ok
<fraterm> yeah.
<fraterm> jgoo: that's so sad.
<wols_> piyush: you do NOT want to give any user GID 0, nor want you change root's.
<jgoo> also useful when you get stopped and tasered by the police, record everything
<fraterm> :D
<piyush> wols_:ok
<fraterm> but it's funny.
<nickrud> wols_, he's got a screwed up group and passwd file, he's mucking about for fun and learning
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: I think you can sudo apt-get kmix without getting the whole kubuntu-desktop
<fraterm> SyntaxError55: I've got the room
<jgoo> fraterm: start using asterisk - :-) the easiest way to record your own menu options is to pick up the phone and dial your installation...
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: then go for it :D I prefer KDE honestly
<fraterm> jgoo: Well, ekiga works fine.
<WorkingOnWis1> anyone care to splain something? I am old school geek. Computers had 16 IRQ's, 0-15. Win2K was able so share IRQ's and not freeze, most of the time. But now, My lappy has at least 24? I'm guessing it is actually 32?! Is that cuz of the dual core cpu? are they real IRQ's or software?
<jgoo> audacity ?
<evan__> hey i have an driver problem... i have an nvidia video card and driver...when i run firefox my system crashes
<evan__> who got solutions?
<fraterm> jgoo: so I know my mic itself works... audacity and gnome record fail.
<piyush> wols_:no i`ve just edited the /etc/group file and added some missing groups n their IDs
<fraterm> because they depend on the rock-solid gstreamer framework.
<fraterm> (lol)
<wols_> piyush: that's bad too. man addgroup and such
<piyush> wols_:so i thot doing same with psswd file.....using sameGIDS
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: AMD 64? :|
<fraterm> yes
<wols_> but I remember. you're the one with the botched upgrade
<fraterm> SyntaxError55: there's a known upstream buglet, that apparently will be fixed sometime never.
<fraterm> I might prefer kde now anyway.
<egc> can anybody recommend a good internet radio url for trance or ambient music?
<piyush> wols_:but many essential groups were literally missing.... for example there was no root:x:0:
<sunng> is it a known issue that network i/o error causes gutsy or any ubuntur version really to freeze?
<qcode> How do you get rid of the yellow/brown screen when Ubuntu boots?
<fraterm> is there a specific 64 bit channel?
 * fraterm checks the channel list
<Tilllinux> hm, is there a way to enable the pen-pressure control in wine?
<sunng> my update is probably screwed as it freeze during the restarting of network (and network i/o errored)
<Skfarek> is it possible to set 1400x1050 in fb? i tried from wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer but it doesn't work
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: lol "sometime never". That's how it usually goes with things that aren't in high demand (such as, I still run dapper, and most of the time I have to compile updates to apps, like inkscape)
<jgoo> !libdvdcss2 > jgoo
<fraterm> heh.
<fraterm> SyntaxError55: is your box sensibly running a 32 bit distro?
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: yes.
<x3roconf> !uudecode > x3roconf
<fraterm> I suppose I just like the punishment.
<fraterm> I keep telling myself that anyway.
<fraterm> But I do like the speed of running gimp filters.
<fraterm> on really large images.
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: lol. from what I know, there's really no reason to have Linux on AMD64 since there aren't really that many linux games.
<fraterm> SyntaxError55: most of the games are 32 bit anyway.
<SyntaxError55> oh, and yes, the GIMP. I usually go take a dump during the filters and it's not even half way there XD
<Tilllinux> SyntaxError55: 64bit is nice for audio/video editing
<fraterm> Tilllinux: exactly.
<Tilllinux> but I won't install a 64bit ubuntu, though
<fraterm> Tilllinux: which is why this gstreamer can't record thing is really doubly irritating.
<Synx_hm> Anybody had problems with laptop touch pads, i just tried to install mono for wine and my touch pad has completely stopped working
<SyntaxError55> Tilllinux: I'd rather have something highly  supported over speed
<th_> i'm running 64bit without any problems O_o
<fraterm> I can play quakewars on this box.
<fraterm> th_: well then, do you have a working microphone?
<Meronik> what is the best file manager for ubuntu ( as powerful as total commander for windows)?
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: are you trying KMix/Kubuntu-desktop?
<fraterm> :)
<th_> fraterm: dunno.. guess it should work :o
<Tilllinux> fraterm ... if ubuntu was handling 64bit like.. suse? I'd use a 64bit version, as I think, suse separates the 32bit from the 64bit libs
<piyush> wols_:now i m rebooting.....but if it fails...then i`ve downloaded many packages (still in /var/cache/apt/archives).... is there any method to add these packages n newly installed system??
<fraterm> SyntaxError55: I will be... it's setting up in a terminal now.
<th_> only thing i haven't got working yet is that freakign sleep (macbook pro)
<SyntaxError55> fraterm: ok :)
<fraterm> th_: well, if you've never used your mic, perhaps you will discover a problem, if you find it doesn't work.
<vishal> fraterm: is quake wars good?
<SyntaxError55> th_: Sleep doesn't work here either.
<Fire-> i got a kinda' strange problem with wine.. I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and installed wine few days ago. Everytime i want to start the winecfg, wine freezes and a few secs after, my whole x server crashes so i have to reboot.
<FyRe> could someone tell me how to uninstall murrine configurator?
<fraterm> vishal: very fun, takes some brain power to learn
<Fire-> does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<fraterm> and good fundamental twitching.
<Synx_hm> Any ideas on the touch pad?
<SyntaxError55> Fire-: #winehq ?
<piyush> wols_:can i reuse these packages by copying some config file from here??
<vishal> fraterm: I wanna get it but need a GFX card lol, I still play ET though,
<gmanic> anyone have a working live-cd for ppc? the one on ubuntu.com's not working on my ibook2.
<Fire-> tried, nobody answered SyntaxError55.
<travkin> Someone know how to fix that ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178234
<fraterm> vishal: it runs fine on a Nvidia 7800 :)
<Meronik> what is the best file manager for ubuntu ( as powerful as total commander for windows)?
<SyntaxError55> Fire-: oh, ok.
<fraterm> but yeah, it's a beast of a game.
<nickrud> Meronik, midnight commander ( mc is the package name)
<fraterm> The installer that splash damage made for linux really works well.
<vishal> fraterm: i've got onboard on this and my other pc has Geforce4 MX 420 (64mb) lol
<fraterm> all console-ey.
<Meronik> nickrud: is it as good as total commander?
<HardDisk> Fire-, delete your .wine directory and try again
<x3roconf> yes
<Fire-> HardDisk, tried alrdy, doenst work at all.
 * fraterm logs off and in again to try out kde
<th_> well, 'blah' to sleep, everything else works.. good enough :)
<HardDisk> and you installed wine according to the website?
<HardDisk> with updated ver.
<nickrud> Meronik, depends on what you say good is, it's great from my perspective
<Meronik> nickrud: a ton of functions
<Fire-> well i installed it via synapitc HardDisk
<HardDisk> Fire-, no.
<HardDisk> Fire-, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<HardDisk> read there.
<piyush> nickrud:is there anymethod to use these downloaded packages(/var/cache/)    in newly installed system??
<nickrud> Meronik, you'd have to try it, it has many functions
<wols_> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nickrud> piyush, sure, burn them to disk, and after you finish the install, copy back to the archive
<Meronik> nickrud: is it freeware?
<nickrud> Meronik, open source
<Fire-> HardDisk, whats the difference between this manual install and the installation made by synaptic?
<FyRe> could someone tell me how to uninstall murrine configurator?
<HardDisk> Fire-, read the site.
<kye> How can i setup ubuntu to mount a ntfs drive on startup? i looked inside the /ect/fstab but im not sure of what to add?
<HardDisk> it explains.
<HardDisk> !mount > kye
<martianlobster> I just got a new dell laptop with Ubuntu installed.  How do I set the root password?
<piyush> nickrud:only copying back vl work??..wow... gr8   then.....i m rebooting ....thnx for help...... if i dont come back   :)
<nickrud> FyRe, uninstall gtk2-engines-murrine
<th_> martianlobster: 'sudo su' and then 'passwd' if you want to enable root
<kye> HardDisk?
<kye> oh
<martianlobster> th_:  thanks
<HardDisk> martianlobster, sudo passwd
<wols_> !root | martianlobster
<ubotu> martianlobster: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<morphles> ok wtf i installed linux sources but i cant do make menuconfig or actualy make <anything> (except help); iget lots of errors in some "scripts/basic/fixdep.c" am i missing some package?
<SyntaxError55> martianlobster: It was manufactured with Ubuntu installed? Or you installed Ubuntu?
<wols_> HardDisk: do not tell it to people.
<sunng> is it a known issue that network i/o error causes gutsy or any ubuntu version really to freeze?
<martianlobster> thanks HardDiskand wols_
<wols_> morphles: yes. kernel-package and the ncurses dev package
<nickrud> HardDisk, you should mention sudo -i rather than changing the root passwd
<HardDisk> wols_, what is it with telling and not telling people?/
<martianlobster> SyntaxError55: it was manufactured and ubuntu was the first os that came on the machine
<Fire-> HardDisk, ah okay... so its additional to the existing wine installation
<egc> what governs the size of a term window when opened?
<martianlobster> brand new from Malyasia with ubuntu preinstalled!
<egc> mine doesn't seem to draw as 80x20
<kye> HardDisk, I dont have anything called "Disks' in System > Admin > "Disks"
<nickrud> egc the option --geometry=80x24 (that's the default)
<egc> its coming out 80x24
<egc> ahh
<egc> how can i permanently modify that?
<kye> !DiskMounter
<Meronik> what are minimal requirements for ubuntu?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<HardDisk> kye in fstab you can manually enter it, /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0 0 0
<HardDisk> hda1= your ntfs drive, you need to check that first
<kye> sda1
<nickrud> egc, it's needed at each invocation iirc , you can edit the launchers or write an alias
<kye> thank you HardDisk!
<HardDisk> then replace hda1 with sda1
<Meronik> what are minimal hardware requirements for ubuntu?
<egc> nickrud: got it, thanks
<HardDisk> Meronik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<sunng> Meronik: have you tried to google for those yet?
<nickrud> !jfgi | sunng (or variations thereof)
<ubotu> sunng (or variations thereof): Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<fraterm> yay.
<fraterm> kde is rather nice.
<HardDisk> you should also add to the factoid, "and wols_ comments to HardDisk"  :)
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> HardDisk, but he is right far more often than not
<piyush_> nickrud: o.0 i m back :)
<nickrud> piyush_, great
<HardDisk> so i should hide information from people.
<nickrud> piyush, how about users & groups
<HardDisk> yea that's teaching.
<piyush_> nickrud: noe i , atleast have access to my modem n soundcard
<nickrud> HardDisk, no, mention the security model used in ubuntu, then if they persist, tell.
<tonytraductor> I've been using KDE for 8 years, and have started to experiment with other wms...KDE has all kinds of great configurability and features, and stuff, but I am beginning to appreciate simplicity
<fraterm> yep, gnome sound recorder shouldn't have been released.
<Xan_Fantasy> I am new to Ubuntu and accidentally closed the Network Manager in Gusty how do I get it back
<piyush_> nickrud: testing for other things now....
<fraterm> blam
<tonytraductor> as such, I have been playing with xfce, fluxbox, enlightenment and jwm
<alesan> hi, I have a disk set with software RAID partitions. it is a fedora core 6 installation. is it possible to install ubuntu on this?
<tonytraductor> I dig flux
<HardDisk> IF I was given enough time to explain I would have, instead of being bashed all the time, anyway I'm done with this argument.
<Tilllinux> alesan: I don't see the point in using *Software* RAID
<alesan> which means, install ubuntu on a raid1 /boot and raid5 /
<HardDisk> Xan_Fantasy, right click on panel and click add to panel.
<tonytraductor> jwm is kinda cool, very, very light/fast
<nickrud> HardDisk, you're far more valuable than than detrimental, for what it's worth
<HardDisk> I don't care for my value, i'm just as regular as everyone else is.
<alesan> Tilllinux: what do you mean
<Xan_Fantasy> HardDisk: the network Manager wasn't there only network moniter
<HardDisk> oh manager
<Tilllinux> alesan: why should I use a software raid, if I could use a 'hardware' raid... I don't like RAID setups at all
<HardDisk> system/administration/network you can right click on it and add to panel
<Fire-> HardDisk, thx, works fine.
<alesan> ok bye
<Xan_Fantasy> HardDisk: I tried that also but that only brought up the network configuration, I need it so if I left click on it I can see the avalible wireless networks
<bullgard4> [GNOME] English help wanted. What is the English name of the main menu System > Preferences > 'Hardware infos' menu item? (Activation will open the HAL device manager window.)
<nickrud> Xan_Fantasy, alt-f2    nm-applet --sm-disable    should pop it up
<HardDisk> nm-applet
<piyush_> nickrud: oho that problem persists.... :(    i just started services -admin(sudo).....
<HardDisk> he beat me :)
<piyush_> nickrud:its giving window saying select services u wanna activat....
<piyush_> n the window is absolutely blank.....
 * nickrud has a text replace for that one now :)
<x3roconf> anyone know good hex editor with tab support (ghex is stupid)
<nickrud> piyush_, you can play around some more, or reinstall and get some work done ;p
 * fraterm crosses his fingers and hopes krec works well.
<nickrud> bullgard4, Hardware Information
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much.
<Xan_Fantasy> HardDrive/nickrud: it didn't do anything, I also tried to created a launcher with that but that didn't work. I also tried to check the session startup and it is still there
<HardDisk> x3roconf, http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Editors/Hex/
<orduek> hi
<x3roconf> HardDisk: thx
<kane77> who can give some info about devede? particularly how to add more than one subtitles?
<orduek> i have a problem with both assaultcube and Urban Terror
<morphles> i unload my wiresl driver with rmmod so i could load ndiswrapper, but still after loadning ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper shows that alternate (the one i "unloaded") driver is used, how could this be and how to fix this?
<orduek> on both games' after a few minutes play they go out of fullscreen and stop respond
<martianlobster> lol  I am at a cafe,  someone just started a toaster,  I thought the smell was my new laptop!!!
<nickrud> Xan_Fantasy, you don't set it up as a launcher ...  try    NetworkManager   in a terminal (caps matter)
<e_r_c_1> "And, while they are celebrating the money from those 88 million copies, we can celebrate right along with them. We'll be celebrating the 2-4 % jump in desktop GNU/Linux users that results from the frustration of dealing with blue screens and Digital Rest.
<HardDisk> morphles, you can sudo apt-get install ndisgtk and do it via gui to see what's loaded.
<e_r_c_1> source:
<e_r_c_1> http://badvista.fsf.org/rss_manager.2006-11-03.1305044709/2007-11-07.4029765347
<puli> hi guys , my ubuntu is not detecting my memory stick, could u help
<martianlobster> I was looking around everywhere, looking for what was burning
<Xan_Fantasy> nickrud: do I need a sudo in front of that?
<nickrud> Xan_Fantasy, you may need sudo , my memory isn't clear on that
<morphles> well i can see with lsmod
<Allenwr> Merry Christmas
<HardDisk> I'm lazy and tired.
<HardDisk> long day
<morphles> lsmod doesnt show rtl8187 but ndisraper says alternate driver ...
<puli> guys can u help me pls
<e_r_c_1> XSBM
<e_r_c_1> xmas shoud be marry :=
<Allenwr> Good Morning HardDisk
<HardDisk> puli, do sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<orduek> somone?
<HardDisk> hey Allenwr
<Allenwr> What part of the world are you from?
<puli> is that the command i should type in?
<xhost> hi all
<HardDisk> puli, don't forget to sudo modprobe ehci-hcd after
<Xan_Fantasy> nickrud: nothing
<HardDisk> basically the two commands will make your USB 2.0 to usb 1.0
<HardDisk> and the second returns 1.0 back to 2.0
<Xan_Fantasy> I believe it is running but I am not able to see the icon
<HardDisk> some memory sticks have that problem
<nickrud> Xan_Fantasy, hrm, I'm not an expert on networking that usually works here. Try killall gnome-panel (it will restart automatically)
<HardDisk> Allenwr, cairo.
<egc> nickrud: I also found this: http://altbit.org/wp/?p=29.  It explains another way of making the term geometry stick
<Xan_Fantasy> ok it came up with a box for the wpa password
<Ex-Cyber> I tried to start an update in Update Manager, and it seems to be stuck waiting for something (has the "waiting" cursor when inside the window); trying to close the window doesn't do anything; how should I go about terminating/restarting it?
<orduek> I'll try again
<nickrud> egc, that's the same as editing the launcher
<egc> nickrud: my problem is that i use ctrl+alt+t to open a term
<e_r_c_1> hey guys
<Allenwr> Cool.
<Xan_Fantasy> the killall didn't bring it back
<egc> and it doesn't seem to read those files
<orduek> after playing for a few minutes in UrbanTerror it goes out of full screen and stop respondig.
<e_r_c_1> do you agree that windows sux?
<egc> for a keyboard shortcut
<Allenwr> I need to boot linux this morning so I can trouble shoot why its not working...
<nickrud> egc, change the  setting to   gnome-terminal --geometry=80x20  in your keyboard shortcut
<morphles> HardDisk: ndisgtk doesnt seem to show anything usefull, lsmod and other stuff seems much more usefull but problem is still unclear... :(
<Xan_Fantasy> nickrud/HardDisk: thanks for the help, I have to go but I will put a post on the forums to see if anyone knows
<nickrud> egc, you can make changes like that in   gconf-editor  /apps/metacity
<HardDisk> morphles, check the .ndisxxxx directory
<egc> nickrud: great, thanks
<HardDisk> if there's one..haven't ndis'd in a while
<orduek> anyone?
<morphles> HardDisk: in /etc ?
<WorkingOnWis1> is there a way to throttle apt so it only takes half my internet pipe?
<HardDisk> no in home
<HardDisk> /home/
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Hardware Information will open HAL_device_manager. Where will HAL device manager provide information about my RAM (e. g. clocking details) ?
<HardDisk> WorkingOnWis1, man apt
<HardDisk> or man apt-get
<pequatre> hi. i need help making my webcam work on Feisty. I got a "Hercules Dualpix Exchange" webcam and i followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC , but still dmesg gives me an error message.
<morphles> HardDisk: it shows rtl8187.sys but driver name is diferent, is this ok?
<soldats> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pequatre> thx soldats but if you read my message you'll see that i've already read the docs
<HardDisk> morphles, yea it will happen since the driver can be used on different models.
<HardDisk> why didn't you try the linux drivers?
<nickrud> who was asking about throttling apt? (cleared my backscroll by accident)
<fraterm> grr.
<puli> hi guys, my ubuntu is not detecting the memory stick port
<morphles> HardDisk:  but if "ndiswrapper -l"  says: "device (0BDA:8187) present (alternate driver: rtl8187" it still means its not ndiswrappers driver is in use?
<fraterm> still no recordings.
<puli> can u help me pls
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: I was
<fraterm> I wish this wasn't so difficult.
<HardDisk> unload the driver
<Fran> please help
<orduek> someone knows why games go out of fullscreen and stop responding?
<Fran> my internet wireless conection stops working suddenly
<x3roconf> what games
<Fran> i have a pavilion s3041la
<orduek> urban terror and assaultcube
<puli> guys can u help me, ubuntu is not detecting my memory stick port at all
<orduek> x3roconf: after playing a few minutes it goes out and stop respond
<HardDisk> morphles, ftp://202.65.194.212/cn/wlan/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007.tar.gz
<morphles> HardDisk: i do rmmod rtl8187; modprobe ndiswrapper; ndiswrapper -l and the same result
<morphles> HardDisk: whats that archive?
<JonaTh> ! Gstreamer
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, you can set the throttling in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  (create a new file there)  and put    http { Dl-Limit "<rate>" ; } in it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HardDisk> linux drivers
<Hammer89> does anyone know if this guide is good for installing Gutsy? ( http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first )
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, forgot to put the closing   ;   in there , it goes after the last  }
<white_eagle> Hammer89: why do you need gutsy?
<puli> guys can u help me, ubuntu is not detecting my memory stick port at all
<white_eagle> :D
<white_eagle> kidding
<morphles> HardDisk: my card works jus i need for it to work in master (kinda hopeless) or ad-hoc mode to be able to set up an access point
<x3roconf> orduek: ati or nvidia what driver u are using
<orduek> x3roconf: intel
<alex_> hey guys. amarok runs slowly on my machine, is there a good gtk alternative for ubuntu?
<x3roconf> orduek: ok
<Hammer89> white_eagle: =P
<Hammer89> white_eagle: do you know if it's current enough?
<jatt> alex_: no there is no alternative as good as amarok
<nickrud> alex_, rhythmbox, exaile , banshee , quodlibet , murine
<white_eagle> Hammer89: kidding
<HardDisk> alex_, www.exaile.org
<orduek> x3roconf: is it a good ok or a bad one?
<white_eagle> !info exaile
<Hammer89> white_eagle: I know you were kidding :)
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10+debian-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 437 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<Tilllinux>  hm
<x3roconf> orduek: ok i don't have intel lol
<Tilllinux> ghamachi doesn't work anymore :/
<orduek> lol
<rodolfo> hi folks i got an error message when trying to install emerald...
<alex_> thx guys i'll have a look
<HardDisk> morphles, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Andeh> What is the name of the package that installs all the nonfree things like Java, MP3 support, etc?
<nickrud> Andeh, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HardDisk> Andeh, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted.extras
<rodolfo> it requires libemeraldengine0 and libemeraldengine-dev where can i get them?
<Andeh> thanks
<Hammer89> *asks again*: does anyone know if this guide is good for installing Gutsy? ( http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first )
<HardDisk> Hammer89, do you want to dualboot?
<Tilllinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hammer89> HardDisk: yes
<HardDisk> then follow that guide.
<Hammer89> HardDisk: alrighty :)
<Tilllinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49542/
<Hammer89> HardDisk: are there still bootloader issues installing Vista/Ubuntu dual boot?
<Tilllinux> well... actually... the windows stays opened now (after installing gtk blabla pixmaps
<HardDisk> Hammer89, blame vista.
<HardDisk> :)
<Chris[1]> vista X_x
<nickrud> Hammer89, it's fine, decent stuff there
<HardDisk> but in general you should be ok, if you follow the instructions correctly.
<morphles> HardDisk: how do i install/load that driver you gave?
<Hammer89> hmm
<Andeh> Also, how do I install drivers for my Ati graphics card? The program you run to install restricted drivers says there is nothing availible.
<tifine> i want to give the permission to the file so that user can only view it
<HardDisk> morphles, uncompress it, and read the README in it
<HardDisk> I'm taking a break.
<nickrud> Andeh, what kind of video card do you have?
<HardDisk> bbl
<wols_> Andeh: what ati card exactly?
<nickrud> Andeh, model, that is
<x3roconf> someone is spamming all the time a file called upds.exe via tftp very lame!
<dolphin_noel> hohohoho
<dolphin_noel> hello
<dolphin_noel> :)
<Chris[1]> question, when you have the time, how can I get Wine for ubuntu, on my windows computer. my ubuntu computer cant connect to the net.
<Andeh> What is the command you run in terminal to find out what graphics card you have_
<RequinB4> merry xmas dolphin_noel, hi
<bullgard4> Hammer89: The guide you are mentioning seems to be all right. (I have done several Gutsy installations.)
<nickrud> Andeh, lspci | grep -i vga
<wols_> !aptoncd | Chris[1]
<ubotu> Chris[1]: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<wols_> Chris[1]: what network card do you have on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Hardware Information will open HAL_device_manager. Where will HAL device manager provide information about my RAM (e. g. clocking details) ?
<wols_> Chris[1]: or better yet: apt-zip
<Andeh> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: installing an app designed for ubuntu feisty on ubuntu gutsy can crash the system or run unexpectedly?
<Andeh> Where I get drivers for that?
<nickrud> bullgard4, not sure about that one, but sudo lshw will tell you all about memory
<wols_> bullgard4: it won't usually. try dmidecode
<dolphin_noel> RequinB4 good to u 2 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: yes it can
<Hammer89> bullgard4: Cool... thanks... have you done Gutsy/vista dual boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Do not switch repos without understanding the concequences
<Chris[1]> I cant connect because I have Aol, and the live Ubuntu disk doesnt come with compiling software to make Peng Aol dialer work
<bullgard4> Hammer89: yes
<morphles> HardDisk: should i place it kernel src directory or sth? i get error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory; while trying to compile
<Hammer89> bullgard4: are there any potential issues I should know about before I do it?
<Andeh> Where do I get drivers for ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 Radeon Mobility 9200
<Xnor> Chris[1]: that's quite common, being unable to install the dev packages to install the driver packages, and you need the driver (eg. network) to get the packages
<arkaitz> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: I only have a couple minutes.. what were you trying to do.
<Chris[1]> nod, quite frusturating
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: i am not. i just typed 'sudo apt-get install emerald' and it returned me that it cannot install because there are file dependencies such as libemeraldengine0 and libemeraldengine-dev
<Xnor> Chris[1]: could always try a Starbucks, PJs etc, and get the Peng dialer stuff
<arkaitz> alguien sabe castellano?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: so i am looking for each file..
<arkaitz> a
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Which are you running feisty or gutsy
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: gutsy.
<Chris[1]> I dont have a laptop and I live out in the middle of nowhere, a starbucks would take awhile to get to
<wols_> Andeh: ubuntu already comes with them
<Chris[1]> So theres no way to direct download Wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: and as I understand it you want to switch to emerald?
<Andeh> wols_: Sure, but why aren't they working?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<wols_> Andeh: the driver named "ati". NOT a restricted driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris[1]: It is in the repos
<Andeh> wols_: ?
<wols_> cause you haven't configured them right, no drm loaded for example
<Xnor> Jack_Sparrow: Chris[1]: you mean using apt-cd?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: i mean, no.
<arkaitz> #kubuntu-es
<Andeh> wols_: How do I configure them?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: i mean, there is no windows decorator installed...as far as i know
<wols_> Andeh: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+9200+3D+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: the GTK windows decorator is not enabled.
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: what do I name the file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<Chris[1]> *confused*
<Andeh> wols_: I got some unrelated pages in dutch
<Soskel> http://webtechmedia.net/wallace_type.mov
<Xnor> there is no GTK window decorator
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, doesn't really matter i would think, I'd do 999throttle
<wols_> Andeh: http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-ati-mobility-radeon-9200
<Xnor> oh, wait, thought window decorator generally came with the WM, unless it's compiz
<Rufus_> when i try to add something to /etc/apt/sources.list, it says permission denied
<Rufus_> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: I am not sure what you are trying to do....  and I must admit I am preoccupied today...
<Rufus_> how do i override?
<wols_> Rufus_: only root can edit. gksudo
<RequinB4> Rufus - use sudo
<Chris[1]> I just switched to ubuntu from Vista, because it kept crashing and wouldnt run on my new vista ready computer :P. I just want to be able to run my videos.
<Rufus_> how can i switch to root
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: so apt just checks this directory and executes whatever is there?
<bullgard4> Hammer89: Yes, there are many potential issues. But I cannot list all of them. Please consult the Ubuntu Wiki about Dual-boot installation and then start the installation. In two cases it went through the whole installation process smoothly. But I have got more than one year Ubuntu experience.
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: actually i am trying to 'install' a theme that i saw on gnome-look
<wols_> !root
<RequinB4> !sudo
<Andeh> wols_: I found that page. It says I can get it in Restricted Drivers Manager. I did that, and the thing told me there are no drivers needed, and yet it's not running at full resolution.
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: but it sems that for this to work i must have a theme manager
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris[1]: WHy bother with wine.. just install restricted formats
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, yes, it reads it in alphanumerically and creates the apt.conf file on the fly
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: also known as windows decorator...emerald. so i tried to install it
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: got it?
<wols_> Andeh: your reading skills are very very lacking. it does NOT say that. read again
<Andeh> wols_: Apparently it's using a VESA driver. That aint good.
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: cool. So I could make a script to run apt at low, medium and high speed dl's and just swap out the right file there huh?
<Andeh> wols_: Thanks for the insult. It says it's old enough to be supported by default. So how do I get it to use a higher res than 1024x768?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, yes you could
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: no, still confused.. and I need to run.
<timandtom_> New to linux... I just put Monty Python DVD in my DVD drive, and tried to open it in totem, but it says I dont have the required plugin... How do I get it?
<nickrud> rodolfo, do you have any third party repos enabled?
<Chris[1]> same thing lol
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: would apt care if it found a file that was empty?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, I doubt it
<wols_> Andeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: thats OK man we can get it solved later... ;)
<Xnor> Last time I checked libdvdcss isn't in the repos, that's quite needed for DVDs
<Hammer89> bullgard4: Alrighty... it sounds almost like smooth installations are the exception, and not the norm? ;)
<GeorgeA> if I have 2 .ftpaccess files one in / and the other in /foo, the one in /foo is being ignored, how can I unignore it? (i'm using proftpd)
<Chris[1]> say how do I install restricted formats?
<rodolfo> nickrud, i do.
<nickrud> !restricted | Chris[1]
<ubotu> Chris[1]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WinXpNewb> Hi, is there something special needed to transfer files between Linux and Xp? I tried changing the permission (by right clicking properties) and it says it cannot do that because the disk is read-only
 * wols_ wishes he hadn't pasted the last url
<Xnor> timandtom_: I /personally/ installed a deb for libdvdcss, because I searched aptitude and found nothing. probably less than supported
<wols_> Andeh: and it's not my fault if you're an analphabet
<nickrud> rodolfo, disable them, do    sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install emerald
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: what man page it this info in?
<Xnor> timandtom_: try sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2, though, and use something like VLC or Mplayer
<bullgard4> Hammer89: I have not taken staticstics myself. My advise: Read the recommended article first. Then start. Trial and error is an appropriate method
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, in apt.conf , and /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz
<Andeh> wols_: Please stop trying to insult me.
<timandtom_> Xnor: Ok, i'll try that. is totem not very good, or is VLC just better?
<Hammer89> bullgard4: Okay, thanks :)
<Xnor> timandtom_: not sure. VLC can load libdvdcss at runtime, that's the only criterion here
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: ty
<Xnor> timandtom_: totem, will try that
<nickrud> so will totem, but totem doesn't support dvd menus, a good enough reason for vlc itself
<ogre> timandtom_,  vlc is the best
<timandtom_> ogre: Ok. Whats so much better?
<Xnor> and it's 30-40 more megs for me to download (totem is)
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | timandtom_
<ubotu> timandtom_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Xnor> btw, how does Ubuntu distribute Mozilla stuff without any renaming and test rebranding, and Debian doesn't get away with that?
<ogre> timandtom_,  codecs,dvd menu,size, resources, not scrolling forward when you move a mouse over the video
<nickrud> Xnor, I think it's because debian strips out a bunch of stuff from the normal firefox
<niux_lab> how do i add a new group ?
<vlt> Hello. I got two Ubuntu machines with usb web cam. What tool can I use for video conference/chat/call?
<timandtom_> ogre: Ok, I'll try it =]
<niux_lab> and how to add myself to it
<nickrud> niux_lab, addgroup <groupname>
<rodolfo> nickrud, the emerald contains non satisfied dependencies: libwnck18, which is a virtual package and libemeraldengine0, that depends on libwnck18. to get these dependencies solved it suggests to install emerald [0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy)] and libemeraldengine0 [0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy)]
<Delvien> how do you tell if your processor is 64 bit?
<Xnor> nickrud: it's ironic the Asus distro/modification of Xandros doesn't do the strippage stuff
<nickrud> niux_lab, adduser <name> <group> (you need sudo for both commands)
<vlt> Delvien: `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/832069 <<<< problems installing and compiling cube2 the 3d game ... i wanna play
<niux_lab> nickrud, thanks
<Delvien> vlt doesnt say anything about 32 or 64
<rodolfo> nickrud, "pontuation is -9950" <- what's this?
<vlt> Delvien: What does it say actually?
<nickrud> Xnor, I'm just going on some stuff I vaguely remember reading, the details may be different
<Xnor> nickrud: horribly tiny Intel running full on firefox and KDE
<Xan_Fantasy> HardDiks/nickrud: I found the problem  it was Add item to panel > Notification Area
<Delvien> vlt unless clflushsize  is the one
<kye> How can i get 'firestarter' to auto startup without having to enter the root password?
<wols_> Xan_Fantasy: you need SDL dev files
<white_eagle> where is lame located?
<Delvien> kye you cant
<white_eagle> I've downloaded it
<Xnor> nickrud: Asus Eee, that is
<nickrud> rodolfo, you have some broken packages. Your mixed repos have causes some conflicts
<Delvien> kye without it being unsecure
<white_eagle> but I can't see it anywhere
<Xan_Fantasy> wols, what are you talking about?
<Delvien> kye iptables is the backend firewall, firestarter is just the GUI front end.
<wols_> white_eagle: dpkg -L <packages>
<wols_> Xan_Fantasy: nothing. I'm rambling
<wols_> Ximal: you need the SDL dev package
<kye> ok thanks, Delvien
<nickrud> rodolfo, aptitude search ~b  will tell you which ones
<wols_> Ximal: and next time use packages.ubuntu.com to search waht you need
<Xnor> does anyone know how to set up a virtual CD using a thumb drive? the machine i'm trying to set up has none so I figured that would be the easiest path
<white_eagle> wols_ I mean where in Ubuntu: where can I find it
<Ximal> hmmwols ...
<white_eagle> wols_ I've already dl-ed it
<Ximal> wols i didn't know how to see what i needed ....
<nickrud> rodolfo, that ~ is a tilde , if it's indeterminate on your screen
<wols_> white_eagle: how did you download?
<Xnor> I.e. have the USB thumb drive start a boot off of a CD
<Ximal> how do i deduct next time what ineed /
<Hammer89> bullgard4: did you use EasyBCD?
<wols_> Ximal: "error" is a big hint
<bullgard4> Hammer89: No.
<Xnor> (which would just be an ISO inside the USB drive)
<wols_> Ximal: shared/pch.h:31:17: error: SDL.h: No such file or directory
<orduek> can anyone help me?after a few minutes playing urban terro or assaultcube it goes out of fullscreen and stop responding
<Hammer89> bullgard4: would you recommend it?
<bullgard4> Hammer89: No.
<Hammer89> bullgard4: why not?
<white_eagle> sudo apt-get install lame
<rodolfo> nickrud, just a moment...
<white_eagle> wols_ sudo apt-get install lame
<wols_> white_eagle: dpkg -L <package>
<Ximal> thanks wols..
<white_eagle> K, thanks
<Ximal> i wasn't thinking what to look at on reading the output
<Ximal> thanks much
<wols_> Ximal: first error btw. subsequent ones are usually caused by first
<Ximal> tyvm
<dirkg3nt1y> anyone heard of a command line audio editor?
<crimsun> dirkg3nt1y: ecasound.
<martianlobster> my new laptop has ubuntu  7.04,  feisty fawn,   is that the newest version?  I thought the new one was gutsy gibon
<nickrud> martianlobster, you are right
<martianlobster> k
<dirkg3nt1y> thanks alot crimsun
<asdzxc> hi
<dirkg3nt1y> i'll give it go
<martianlobster> :-/  grumble!!!! dang how can they ship an older os?   dang them
<Ximal> is there some sortof all in one type of filed needed to compile stuff ?
<Rufus_> i installed apache, the file is in /etc/apache3 - where do i put the docs that are in the server?
<nickrud> Ximal, for the basics ,   install build-essential
<Rufus_> like www or htdocs?
<nickrud> Rufus_, /var/www
<Rufus_> thanks
<bullgard4> Hammer89: On the Laptops where I helped neophytes to install Ubuntu, there was Windows already installed. We did not touch Windows explicitely but started by insertting the Ubuntu CD.
<RequinB4> martianlobster - when your laptop was designed/made (dell, right?) gutsy may not have been out
<Ximal> i did that .... now i'm getting SDL image no file or dir.... and zlib no file or dir ....
<Vad1> How can I check what kernel do I have?
<Ximal> and now gzfile does not name a type
<Pici> Ximal: you need the -dev packages for whatever its asking for
<bullgard4> Vad1: uname -r
<dirkg3nt1y> Vad1 - uname -r
<Ximal> i know.. this is a new step i'm learning in an unfortunate hard way.. heh
<martianlobster> RequinB4: yes it is a dell.   I just opened the box today.
<Vad1> Hrm alright. And who can I go to ask why aren't drivers for my card not included, while the vendor has the linux ones on the website? (which I can't install due to lack of terchnical knowledge)
<Ximal> so basically i haveto keep trying to compile and look for the errored sources that i need ? like the libs dev files etc /
<martianlobster> RequinB4: I guess there is a time lag between the manufacturer and the latest version of the os
<Ximal> ?
<Hammer89> bullgard4: and you never had any bootloader issues? (I've heard horror stories about vista becoming inoperable after setting it up dual boot... I'm going nuts trying to figure out if those issues have been resolved)
<nickrud> Vad1, what card?
<Vad1> nickrud: belkin f5d7010, version 7. Realtek 8185 chipset.
<RequinB4> martianlobster - if you were dell, would you take the time to upgrade all the comps in your storage bins?
<Rufus_> i downloaded apache and php5 as a package, where is the root for that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5&page=3
<nickrud> Vad1, oh, that one. I have heard nothing but problems for that, and don't have an answer to your question either
<martianlobster> RequinB4: dell site says they are made to order,  just in time manufacture,  but I guess not or maybe I didn't understand the site.
<n00bie> are any of you experiencing problem with freedb in rubyripper? it doesn't fetch the track information here and so i have to type in the names of the tracks manually
<RequinB4> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<martianlobster> RequinB4: which seemingly contradicts the made in Malaysia, label
<Rufus_> i downloaded apache and php5 as a package, where is the root for that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5&page=3
<RequinB4> It's probably more of a design thing then when it was made
<nickrud> Ximal, yes exactly
<nickrud> Rufus_, what package? you mean apt-get ?
<Ximal> yummy.... a compile migraine
<wernergibbon> Hi all. I have a problem with installing the closed source ATI driver. This morning I have been given this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_7.12_Driver_Manually where I followed step by step Method 2
<Fezzler> Why would this get an Invalid Operations > "sudo apt-get synce-kde synce-serial"
<martianlobster> thank you for the upgrade link
<sparr> I am having some trouble with package pinning.  I have added a new repository, from which I want to pull one and only one package.  That seemed to work, but now for some reason a different package is being pulled from that repository.  apt sources and preferences here: http://rafb.net/p/XgNDbx80.nln.html
<bullgard4> Hammer89: I do not know what mistakes all the many people made. I did not analyze them. It is a good idea to have first installed windows and then install Ubuntu. Ubuntu will take due regard of an already existing Windows.
<oxeimon> is there a utility that will tell you exactly where a given window is positioned?
<oxeimon> ie, pixel coordinates?
<bullgard4> Hammer89: The opposite is not true.
<Fezzler> can I install a KDE app under GNOME?
<nickrud> Hammer89, but doing the ntfs partition shrinking in windows makes sense, since the ntfs stuf for linux is reverse engineered
<Ximal> is any type of reboot needed after installing ? because i'm still getting a bit of the sdl.h error .... it keeps hanging onthat /?
<nickrud> Fezzler, yes
<nickrud> Ximal, you simply haven't found the right package yet, try searching on packages.ubuntu.com , the second search group
<bullgard4> Hammer89: What nickrud says here is very true.
<Hammer89> nickrud: that's my plan... I'd also heard some of the old problems installing vista/ubuntu dual boot was related to different NTFS versions and the use of gparted
<Fezzler> HMMM, then I wonder why apt-get synce-kde would be an invalid operation?
<niux_lab> i need help with getting my Creative Zen to work with gusty
<wernergibbon> the problem is: when I do the post-installation checks with fglrxinfo, I still get the Mesa entry, instead of  ATI. I removed all the packages provided by the xserver-xorg-video-all meta-package and restarted, but it still says Mesa. I can login though. I don't know if it's related, but when I login, I get a white screen. This screen disappears if I kill compiz.
<Ximal> thanks nickrud ;)
<nickrud> Hammer89, I am a living example of how gparted can screw up an ntfs partition
<Hammer89> nickrud: wonderful :D
<carlos__> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fezzler> packages no more?
<wols_> wernergibbon: mesa is from mesa packages, not xserver- packages. dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<carlos__> help, I have a SiS Real256E video and I want to make it work with 3D acceleration! How do I would do that?
<Hammer89> nickrud: out of curiosity... what problems did using gparted cause you?
<reallyneedshelp> could anyone help me figure out how to install libgpod3? i figure i need to add some repository to my sources.list or ... something?
<n00bie> does anyone if there exists a rubyripper irc channel?
<nickrud> Hammer89, it totally ruined my partition table, I had to use cfdisk to recreate it
<n00bie> does anyone know if there exists a rubyripper irc channel?
<Hammer89> nickrud: ah
<wernergibbon> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d5bc29457
<Torrential> I'm having some trouble setting up my grub booter on Ubuntu to be able to boot XP from my other secondary hard drive.
<nickrud> Hammer89, I'm such a non windows guy that I didn't realize I could do it in windows ;(
<|_James_Bond_|> HI PPL
<Hammer89> nickrud: Lol. I hate windows... so that's not all bad
<beererde> what is scrollkeeper-up ? it uses all my cpu
<nickrud> beererde, it's scrollkeeper-update , it manages the gnome/ubuntu documentation, it should quit on it's own
<beererde> nickrud: hmm ok. i just killed it :)
<niux_lab> I cant "see" my USB in Virtualbox (the vers that supports usb), any1 know what to do?
<Soskel> how many people a day come in here asking for a fast ubuntu mirror?
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configurate this a webcam this brand: CANYON, this model: CN-WCAM21... need help...
<rodolfo> nickrud: should i just deselect third party repositories and proceed typing 'sudo apt-get install emerald'?
<nickrud> Soskel, a few. System-Admin-Software sources, the download from button, select other. then select best server
<beererde> hi. is there a way to swap the mouse buttons in xorg?
<grout> mclovin
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help...
<nickrud> rodolfo, yes. If all is well, it should install. If you have conflicting packages, it may take some surgery
<Soskel> nickrud: I mean, like how many people come in here and ask "anyone know any fast ubuntu mirrors?11"
<MrPiracy> could anyone tell me how to add channels to auto join in xchat?
<Soskel> if a lot, then I will mirror again
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configurate this a webcam this brand: CANYON, this model: CN-WCAM21... need help...
<nickrud> Soskel, not that many
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: no joy on the apt throtle. Lets see if I'm understanding a few things. update manager, aptitude, and synaptic all cal apt-get, so the file I created to throttle the dl should work with all of them, right?
<alecwh_d> I just received a Microsoft LifeCam VX3000 webcam, and want to see if it is supported by Ubuntu, and how to get it working. I'm completely new to webcams and fairly new to ubuntu. Can someone assist me?
<Soskel> nickrud: once a day, once a week?
<beererde> alecwh_d: look in dmesg, then try xawtv
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, it should, there are some switches that are app specific but I don't think that one is
<nickrud> Soskel, a couple a week that I see
<x3roconf> ANYONE KNOW ANY FAST UBUNTU MIRRORS?
<nickrud> lol
<alecwh_d> beererde: Uhm, I don't know how.
<Soskel> heh
<vishal> Im running 7.10 (gutsy), and thinking of installing initNG, should I?
<Soskel> thank you nickrud
<Johan-> anyone know if amd be-2350 works with cpufreq and if so, how can I configure it?
<alecwh_d> should I plug it in beererde?
<nickrud> !webcam | alecwh_d
<beererde> alecwh_d: you enter dmesg?
<ubotu> alecwh_d: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Drixx> hey ... need some help ...
<toneman77> hi there
<nickrud> alecwh_d, although that list might not be up to date ...
<toneman77> is there an application that shows me what application uses how much traffic ?
<alecwh_d> beererde: I'll do it now
<miraage> Whenever I run mplayer or any other audio player on a music file, the process hangs inexplicably without any errors. I have a Chaintek card which worked fine!
<Flannel> x3roconf: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<beererde> alecwh_d: then, try xawtv
<rodolfo> nickrud: so you mean to keep these TPRepos enabled is not a good idea..?
<miraage> AAny ideas?
<x3roconf> Flannel: :P
<alecwh_d> beererde: I'm sorry, I'm a little confused. I just did 'dmesg' in the terminal, and got a lot of stuff. What am I looking for? My webcam is NOT plugged in right now.
<beererde> alecwh_d: then there will be nothing to look for, plug it in?
<Ximal> funny things u forget and over look ... 1) Ensure you have the SDL, SDL-image, SDL-mixer, and OpenGL libraries installed. <--- is in part of the build file i ran earlier and didn't see.. it was telling me the whole time which ones to install to compile/run the prog
<Drixx> i'm in college .... n we have a linux server thru which we connect to the net ... we are restricted to open certain sites ... can u suggest some anonymity software ??
<nickrud> rodolfo, I stick to the ubuntu ones, I like a stable system.  Generally when I want something (like dvdcss) I just pull in the deb , not the repo
<alecwh_d> beererde: ok, sorry. ^_^
<wols_> alecwh_d: plug it in and run dmesg again then
<niux_lab> is it possible to get the new creative zen 4GB to work with Gnomad2 now?
<Drixx> neone ??
<wols_> Ximal: you need the dev packages of those. not just the libs
<wols_> Drixx: tor
<crush_groove> !tor
<Drixx> wols_ : kk ... n from where to get it ??
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<crush_groove> nodz
<rodolfo> nickrud: even knowing that the repo-version is more supported than the .deb?
<toneman77> how can i find out what application uses my internet traffic ?
<Ximal> aye wols_... wutever i did .. it's compiling now it seems..
<x3roconf> tor is very slow
<Drixx> crush_groove : hi there ...
<Ximal> when it doubt.. install all... crud ! it errored OUT again..
<crush_groove> Drixx . hello
<alecwh_d> beererde: Ok, I ran dmesg. What am I looking for? I just ran though, couldn't find any refrerence to 'webcam' or 'microsoft'
<bullgard4> wols_: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/24602/ is a rather meager information to order a second RAM module from a salesperson. Is there a more verbose program than dmidecode that returns also clocking delay times for example?
<wols_> bullgard4: what chipset do you have? what mobo? what cpu?
<technel> I bought a 22" widescreen LCD (AL2216W). Ubuntu was stretched, so I ran dpkg-reconfigure on xorg. However, the refresh time is REALLY slow. I see a line come down the screen as it refreshes. Why? (PS: ATI video card, Windows works fine)
<mahrellon> Evening everyone! I was wondering if it's possible to use Compiz Fusion on Gutsy Gibbon and be able to play World of Warcraft (through wine ofc) using the latest prop drivers from the repos? Anyone tested this? The ATI card is a 1900xt
<beererde> alecwh_d: it should at least report that a new usb device was connected
<chazco> hi.. when i have the graphic effects enabled in 7.10 my keyboard shortcuts to show the panel menu dont work... ideas?
<wols_> technel: what drivers?
<beererde> alecwh_d: does lsusb show anything?
<Drixx> crush_groove: the site given by ubot gives the instruction to install tor for fiesty ...
<nickrud> rodolfo, compatibility and consistency is generally more important than latest stuff for me. A lot of those outside repos don't have people knowledgeable enough to ensure that
<technel> wols_: I am using default, I believe FGLRX -- that's ATI proprietary, isn't it?
<Flannel> mahrellon: It is possible to do both of those things, however not at the same time, from my understanding.
<wols_> technel: that is not default but yes proprietary
<alecwh_d> beererde: once again, I'm not an expert, but I don't see anything. there are like 200 entries...
<mahrellon> Flanell, so there might still be problems with ATI vs Direct Rendering? (Wich I think was the issue before)
<wols_> mahrellon: thanks to xserver-xgl: no
<nickrud> rodolfo, about the only one I trust currently is seveas's, but I don't use feisty and I think that he hasn't added any gutsy ones
<chazco> Also, how can I create a deb for something that doesnt have a "make install" (or any source)... its some binarys etc which need to be placed in /opt and a script to assosiate icons/filetypes with the binaries
<alecwh_d> beererde: yes. Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp.
<technel> wols_: So is there anything I can do?
<wols_> mahrellon: not might. there are
<Flannel> mahrellon: Or at least, if you do them both at the same time, you get crappy framerates.  No, its the fact that theyre both using openGL to do the rendering
<beererde> alecwh_d: ok, then just try if xawtv finds it
<wols_> technel: maybe disable compiz and sxserver-xgl
<wols_> bullgard4: so?
<crush_groove> Drixx I diod that command for my own information.. if it was me  I would use apt-get install tor
<mahrellon> wols_, Ah! Thanks for clearing that up m8. I'll have to get an NV card for my m8 then hehe. =)
<Flannel> mahrellon: not having anything to do with the card or any card, its just the way those are designed
<mahrellon> Flanell, thanks man =)
<alecwh_d> beererde: ok.
<technel> wols_: Oh, they aren't working at all. I believe it auto turned off...
<Tilllinux> ghamachi doesn't work anymore... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49542/
<beererde> alecwh_d: but, since it's a microsoft product, you will be out of luck, when it's not using a standard chipset
<alecwh_d> =(
<doseryder> What partition utility do you guys suggest?  Man, gparted is taking ridiculously long.  Its a 1tb hd but still, I'm making a 900gb ntfs partition
<Flannel> mahrellon: Some people turn off compiz while running games, others have a second X that they run for games
<hasse> http://www.google.dk/search?hl=da&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=%22plugin+was+compiled+against+libmyth%22&btnG=S%C3%B8g&meta=
<bullgard4> wols_: i915, motherboard is in a laptop computer, CPU  Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz,
<wols_> bullgard4: DDR or DDR2?
<nickrud> doseryder, give yourself a day or so :)
<mahrellon> Flannel, Oh? I'll have to look into having a 2:nd X then. Thanks for the tip. =)
<alecwh_d> beererde: look at this: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<chazco> doseryder - try just parted (command line)... i found it to be quicker, although not by much (and at 1TB it'll take a while)
<alecwh_d> beererde: my camera is listed (control+f "vx3000")
<bullgard4> wols_: How can I determine that?
<wols_> bullgard4: dmidecode should tell you
<nickrud> doseryder, I did a 50gb ntfs a few days ago, took over an hour
<technel> wols_: Is there anything I can do? :\
<beererde> alecwh_d: cool, then it should work
<beererde> alecwh_d: start xawtv
<wols_> technel: I just told you
<Drixx> crush_groove: kk thnx ....
<Ximal> doseryder , why such a large partitions ?
<timandtom> Should I use Totem, or VLC? Someone suggested VLC because it works well with DVDs, but it won't play mine...
<wols_> technel: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xgl
<technel> wols_: Oh, I missed that
<MrPiracy>  i'm having problems with compiz shift switcher ... windows disapear after 1 sec if reflecion is turned on ... anyone?
<nickrud> timandtom, did you install libdvdcss ?
<alecwh_d> beererde: Uhm, problem launching the app:
<alecwh_d> beererde: http://pastebin.com/m48b32d8c
<waremperor-> Hi all, i've tried to link my mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth connection. File sharing is working, but no connection by gammu is possible (device doen't exists...)
<waremperor-> what can I do
<timandtom> nickrud: How do I do that? And should I use VLC or Totem after I do?
<doseryder> Ximal: y not?  Its for movies/music
<technel> wols_: -> ii  xserver-xgl                                1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 -- Should I do an apt-get remove ?
<Ximal> hmm. why not have 1 for movies 1 for music ? ;)
<kakoonia> whois kakoonia
<Flare183> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> timandtom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105 , and try both. I prefer vlc, but you do have a choice
<alecwh_d> beererde: do you know what's wrong?
<beererde> alecwh_d: one moment
<timandtom> nickrud: Ok, thanks. So ones not loads better, its pretty much just a matter of opinion?
<wols_> technel: so it's installed and runs on X startup
<doseryder> mmm... i was hoping it'll be done before i head out tonight.  I guess not
<kakoonia> how can i change file associations? like open mp3 with X open Txt files with Y bla bla... ?
<technel> wols_: So I should uninstall it?
<wols_> technel: yes
<nickrud> timandtom, totem as installed won't handle dvd menus , vlc can. That was the decider for me
<timandtom> kakoonia: Right click, then open with I think
<Johan-> noone knows if amd be-2350 works with cpufreq and if so, how can I configure it?
<GeorgeA> when i move VLC or any other movie player while a movie is running, the picture doesn't move until I stop moving the player's window, anyone knows why and how to fix it?
<Tilllinux> doseryder: we used gparted to partition our school server (3TB into 7 partitions) ... worked quite well... but it'll take a lot of time, if you're moving a partition with data on it ...
<kakoonia> timandtom: it changes for all file from the selected type? cause i already did that a few times..
<technel> wols_: Restarting, BRB
<timandtom> nickrud: But Totem should work with DVDs once I get the right plugin?
<nickrud> kakoonia, right click, properties (at the bottom) , open with tab. That makes it permanent
<timandtom> kakoonia: I thought it did... Thats what I was told before, never really tried much myself. Worth a try xP
<nickrud> timandtom, yes it will play the dvd movie
<kakoonia> nickrud: i did it.. its no working, not even for the same file i did it for..
<kakoonia> not...
<nickrud> kakoonia, did you make sure the radio button moved?
<doseryder> Tilllinux: are they in raid configuration? (just curious)
<bullgard4> wols_: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/24603/
<kakoonia> radio?
<MrPiracy> what's the keyboard layout for gutsy that will correspond to window's international english?
<kakoonia> like a dot?
<nickrud> kakoonia, little dot on the left :)
<kakoonia> ok.. ill check that.. didnt notice it.
<kakoonia> Thanks :)
<Tilllinux> doseryder: yes, 6 time 500gb
<Tilllinux> s
<doseryder> Tilllinux: what level?
<timandtom> nickrud: Ok. Do you know if one of the packages(good/bad/ugly/base) has the DVD plugin in it, or do I need to manually install it?
<Tilllinux> um... 0 and 5?
<doseryder> 1 mirroring?
<Tilllinux> like.. .1 hd mirroring the others
<doseryder> k
<technel> wols_: So it looks fine now. Basically, no more XGL or Compiz-Fusion for me?
<wols_> bullgard4: Type: DDR
<wols_> bullgard4: buy a PC3200 SODIMM
<Rufus_> i cannot write to /var/www/, how can i change that?
<nickrud> timandtom, not off the top of my head, but you should install all of them anyway, for other media. Don't forget that medibuntu link I gave you
<wols_> technel: if it solved it: sorry, yes. until ati gets their acto together, if ever
<timandtom> nickrud: Ok, will do, thanks! =]
<bullgard4> wols_: Thank you very much for advising.
<Rufus_> i cannot write to /var/www/, how can i change that?
<technel> wols_: :( ok, thanks.
<x3roconf> are u root
<x3roconf> ?
<doseryder> Tilllinux: cool, perhaps you may be able to answer another question I have :>  Are you using an actual (real)raid controller?  Or a the raid feature offered by the mobo?
<Rufus_> no
<x3roconf> lol
<miraage> Something's screwed with alsa. When I run mplayer -ao alsa myMp3File.mp3, it starts playback but just freezes (until I C-C out) at A:   0.0 (00.0) of 234.0 (03:54.0) ??,?%
<beererde> alecwh_d: xawtv -nodga
<Tilllinux> we bought a raid controller from... umm.. something with "3" in its name ;)
<x3roconf> Rufus: you need root privileges to write /var/www
<doseryder> Tilllinux: was wondering if you have used dmraid
<Rufus_> how can i copy files via the terminal?
<danzigrules> is there a way to set the screen resolution to the most basic of basic, other than f4? I am trying to install 7.10 and I have tried all the options under f4, but once it starts to boot up the screen acts like the resolution is to high.
<x3roconf> Rfus: man chown
<wols_> Rufus_: man cp
<alecwh_d> beererde: still no luck. more errors. It seems like it's looking for /dev/video/ or something. http://pastebin.com/d64d1942d
<Rufus_> wols_: what?
<nickrud> danzigrules, you'll need to install from the alternate cd most likely. The live cd doesn't support all video cards equally well
<x3roconf> RFTF*
<x3roconf> or no
<danzigrules> ok thanks
<beererde> alecwh_d: it's not detecting your camera
<Fezzler> Anyone use the Belkin Serial-to-USB cable F5U109 to any success?
<alecwh_d> ok. what's the next step?
<Fezzler> lsusb "see" it
<Fezzler> or at least its driver
<Rufus_> how can i copy files via the terminal?
<reallyneedshelp> I'm trying to install the latest version of amarok, libgpod3, et all, and I can't figure out how to do so. Could anyone help me out?
<x3roconf> Rufus:use cp
<MrPiracy> Rufus_: try cp command
<pvl1> hey thor, you here?
<Rufus_> thanks
<doseryder> Tilllinux: this is in a hs or college setting?  HS usually cheap with hardware lol
<x3roconf> Rufus:type man cp
<nickrud> Rufus_, to copy to the /var/www directory, you'll need to run it as    sudo cp
<beererde> alecwh_d: did you install the driver you sent me before?
<alecwh_d> beererde: no. >.<
<qcode> Is there anything out there similar to rpcgen?
<beererde> alecwh_d: then it can't work
<nickrud> !terminal | Rufus_ there's a handy guide to useful terminal commands here
<ubotu> Rufus_ there's a handy guide to useful terminal commands here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alecwh_d> beererde: yeah. I'm *trying* to figure out how... I downloaded the driver and extracted to my desktop. What's next?
<MrPiracy> i would like to have refresh rate back to 60 ... this mode is listed in xorg.conf, but it doesn't give me an option in the screen and graphics prefs
<beererde> alecwh_d: there should be instructions in it. but ubuntu *should* have the driver already installed. what's your ubuntu version?
<waremperor> Hi all, i've tried to link my mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth connection. File sharing is working, but no connection by gammu is possible (device doen't exists...)
<beererde> MrPiracy: set it in "default mode" in xorg.conf
<beererde> MrPiracy: and comment the other modes out
<sparr> how can i pin packages to a certain release regardless of version number?  i don't want to get higher versions from less desirable releases
<nickrud> qcode, rpcgen is in libc6-dev
<alecwh_d> beererde: 7.10. I just compiled it, and following directions @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2580309&postcount=8
<alecwh_d> Does that look accurate?
<MrPiracy> beererde: in which section?
<beererde> MrPiracy: maybe you need to add a modeline, google for modeline
<MrPiracy> beererde: i have several modeline entries
<nickrud> sparr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto has some stuff, with an example of version pinning
<MrPiracy> beererde: and the refresh rate i want IS listed there
<MrPiracy> beererde: modeline  "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<beererde> MrPiracy: try to commend out the ones you do not want
<tom3> hey, I'm having some issues with the hda-intel/alsa with gutsy on inspiron 1520 ? i read there is a fix? but don't know how to get it
<beererde> MrPiracy: hmm ok, sometimes these settings are overridden
<reallyneedshelp> How about this: has anyone got a link describing how to get the latest batch of ipod nanos syncing in ubuntu?
<wols_> MrPiracy: TFT or CRT?
<JonaTh> I just compiled ALSA again (have soundprob. in Gutsy) but sudo alsamixer returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<beererde> alecwh_d: did you do the modprobe?
<MrPiracy> beererde: i will try to comment it, will see what happens next time i start up
<beererde> MrPiracy: yes
<wols_> JonaTh: check if the driver is loaded
<MrPiracy> wols_: what's TFT?
<wols_> MrPiracy: LCD
<pramz> merry christmas everyone
<beererde> MrPiracy: a flat panel lcd
<JonaTh> wols_: HowÐ
<JonaTh> ?
<sparr> nickrud: i dont want to pin specific versions, i want to pin the release, and not get ANY version from another release
<MrPiracy> wols_: it is a LCD 19" philips
<wols_> JonaTh: lsmod
<nickrud> reallyneedshelp, http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/
<wols_> MrPiracy: then refresh rate is irrelevant, there is only one rate it will work at and that rate only. no other
<beererde> lcds work with multiple rates
<reallyneedshelp> thanks, nickrud
<beererde> but 60 hz is sufficient and will improve the signal quality
<beererde> if it's analog
<MrPiracy> wols_: well, i have made a few changes to my xorg.conf and now the refresh rate has changed ... the letters seem to be dancing
<MrPiracy> wols_: lol or else i need some glasses
<alecwh_d> beererde: right now, I've compiled the package with 'make' and then I made the 'webcam' directory in /lib/modules/.../webcam
<beererde> alecwh_d: ok, you need to load the driver now
<alecwh_d> beererde: yeah, now i"m looking for the file it generated or whatever
<alecwh_d> beererde: where is it?
<calm> If I install a package from a .deb file, can I later uninstall it using Synaptic? Thanks!
<wols_> MrPiracy: did you change resolution?
<beererde> alecwh_d: did the make show any errors?
<Rufus_> how can i run a PHP script through the terminal?
<x3roconf> php-cli
<JonaTh> wols_: I guess I'm looking for 'snd'; it returns 'snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device'
<MrPiracy> wols_: i had to, after applying the changes it switched the resolution to 800x600, then i just switched it back to 1200x1024
<naturesss> help me ... deb soure  http for hardy  ...?
<wols_> JonaTh: no chip driver there
<JonaTh> ok...
<x3roconf> !find php5-cli
<ubotu> Found: php5-cli
<alecwh_d> beererde: I'm not sure, I don't think so. http://pastebin.com/d258b2df3
<wols_> MrPiracy: 1200x1024 doesn't exist as a res
<MrPiracy> wols_: sorry, 1280x1024
<nickrud> sparr, you would pin by origin, if the repo provides it. http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/debian.html#errata has a reasonable discussion
<wols_> MrPiracy: the oolder configs are still there. look back in them what you had
<beererde> alecwh_d: /home/alecwh/Desktop/gspcav1-20071224/gspca.ko
<naturesss> help me ... deb soure  http for hardy  ...?
<Rufus_> i cannot find the php-cli
<wols_> Rufus_: install it then?
<Rufus_> in /etc/php5/, there are only two folders
<beererde> alecwh_d: you are lucky, it worked. now copy that file to somewhere to your kernel module directories
<Rufus_> apache2 and conf.d
<GMoo> okay HardDisk
<GMoo> you around brah?
<alecwh_d> ok
<calm> If I install a package from a .deb file, will I be able to uninstall it later using Synaptic?
<MrPiracy> wols_: there are these two combo boxes ... one for res one for refresh rate ... 1280x1024 is listed there, but when applied, the other one will just let me pick 75hz
<JonaTh> wols_: Where can I get this chip driver?
<MasterShrek> calm, yes
<MasterShrek> calm, dpkg -i package.deb
<sparr> nickrud: theres no way to override version with a release pin?  :(
<MasterShrek> (use sudo)
<GMoo> hi everyone
<calm> MasterShrek: Awesome. Thanks, just wanted to check.
<GMoo> i'm tring to isntall synergy
<alecwh_d> beererde: done.
<Rufus_> where does php install to?
<GMoo> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> sparr, doh, I reread your question, see that first wiki page I gave you, and "how to keep a mixed system" , that's how you specify a release
<ClaudioG> hello
<Tilllinux> doseryder: "gymnasium" that's like ... grammar-school  ;)
<GMoo> !Synergy
<sparr> nickrud: i have specified a release, but somehow im getting new versions from the wrong one
<nickrud> sparr, APT::Default-Release
<alecwh_d> beererde: xawtv still gives me errors launching though...
<MasterShrek> sparr, do you have a backports repo enabled?
<nickrud> sparr, you did that ?
<beererde> alecwh_d: not load it with modprobe gspca
<x3roconf> Rufus: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<beererde> alecwh_d: and see with dmesg if it is loaded and if it has errors
<MrPiracy> how can i restore sabayon-admin account? i deleted it cos i didnt know who it was and now i cant open user profiles
<alecwh_d> beererde: what's the command I should execute?
<sparr> MasterShrek: yes
<nickrud> sparr, and apt-cache policy should give you some clues about where your version is coming from
<sparr> nickrud: yes
<sparr> it does
<sparr> http://rafb.net/p/XgNDbx80.html
<Tilllinux> our co-headmaster (does that word exist?) is a physics-teacher, and he's going to buy a high-speed video-camera + a scanning electron microscope
<sparr> its pulling a 500-priority package from debian instead of a 995-priority package from ubuntu
<Rufus_> where is PHP-CLI located?
<x3roconf> Rufus check /etc/php5
<beererde> alecwh_d: ?
<MasterShrek> sparr, those are packages that are techincally from a different release, "backported" to the one you are running, that may be where you are running into these issues...
<beererde> alecwh_d: modprobe gspca?
<x3roconf> type which php5-cli
<sparr> MasterShrek: it is not.  thanks though
<GMoo> ok guys
<MasterShrek> ok
<GMoo> i just installed synergy
<GMoo> how do i access it
<nickrud> sparr, what origin does the wine repo say it is?
<GMoo> lol
<|_James_Bond_|> hi
<doseryder> Tilllinux: huh?
<naturesss> deb default for ubuntu 8,.04 ?
<MrPiracy> Tilllinux: scanning electron microscope? what is it for? to scan electrons as jpegs?
<sparr> nickrud: not sure, how can i check?
<MasterShrek> hello |_James_Bond_|
<MasterShrek> GMoo, what does synergy do?
<GMoo> lol at MrPiracy
<Rufus_> x3roconf: there are two files: apache2 and conf.d
<GMoo> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rufus_> wheres cli
<alecwh_d> beererde: ok, done! =D
 * nickrud reaches waaay back, hasn't pinned in years
<MasterShrek> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 613 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<GMoo> !Synergy
<alecwh_d> beererde: next step?
 * GMoo waves hands around wildy
<GMoo> HELP
<x3roconf> /usr/bin/php5
<MasterShrek> interesting...never used it before GMoo...sorry
<MrPiracy> Tilllinux: maybe he will be able to photoshop these electrons and make alquemy become true
<MrPiracy> GMoo: lol
<beererde> alecwh_d: dmesg and look for errors
<GMoo> lol master_of_master, now i taugt you something - yo help me
<Rufus_> there is no "bin" directory
<GMoo> **lol MasterShrek, now i have taught you something - you help me
<beererde> alecwh_d: it should say something like "driver blabla loaded"
<wols_> GMoo: dpkg -L sysnergy |grep bin
<|_James_Bond_|> Plz help to configure this a webcam...
<GMoo> ty wols_isn't there like an icon i can click on?
<|_James_Bond_|> brand.... is CANYON this model is CN-WCAM21
<sparr> nickrud: what exactly should my APT::Default-Release be?  ive tried "o=Ubuntu", "gutsy", "7.10" to no avail
<x3roconf> Rufus: after installing php cli type 'php' in terminal windows
<|_James_Bond_|> need help to configurate...
<alecwh_d> beererde: Just to make sure I don't miss it... http://pastebin.com/d2684c870
<Rufus_> i cant find the cli
<x3roconf> window*
<alecwh_d> beererde: at the very bottom there is some video stuff
<sparr> Rufus_: many men have that problem
<x3roconf> Rufus:u should install it first
<x3roconf> INSTALL IT lol
<beererde> alecwh_d: looks good. now xawtv -nodga
<pacoman> how do i get to the ubuntu spanih channel ???anyone??
<x3roconf> use apt-get
<beererde> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bluefoxx> merry xmas ubuntu
<Yoques> pacoman:
<nickrud> spacey, it's defined at the head of the Release file in /var/lib/apt/lists
<Yoques> pon: /join #ubuntu-es
<|_James_Bond_|> this a not work for AMSN
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help
<bluefoxx> /join#defocus
<GMoo> dpkg -L synergy |grep bin
<GMoo> that gives me usr/bin
<GMoo> usr/bin/cynergyc
<alecwh_d> beererde: blarg. I get the same errors as before. v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device
<nickrud> sparr, if ubuntu is using the same as debian did, it would be the origin iirc
<GMoo>  user/bin/synergys
<GMoo> so how do i get to the program
<boris> \join #ubuntu-fr
<mouse>  /msg ubotu flash
<beererde> alecwh_d: that's strange...
<nickrud> sparr, but my memory is hazy on this, to tell the truth
<alecwh_d> beererde: =P. I also installed "EasyCam" and it doesn't work.
<sbdot> help! i finally got everything running in feisty (including atheros ar5007 driver), when I decided to take the last step and remove software I would not use (firefox, evolution, gaim) and install software i was used to (opera).  After using Synpatics Package Manager to do what I just mentioned, I rebooted and after logging in... blank beige screen with a mouse cursor. no desktop.  how do I recover?
<sparr> nickrud: thanks for trying.  no offense, but this is why i usually ask my obscure apt questions in #debian, unfortunately they don't support their own software any more  :(
<MrPiracy> how can I change the language of my keyboard? i need to use letters with accents and ć (with the accent down the C not on top of it)
<beererde> alecwh_d: ah, it says "No supported image sensor detected for this bridge"
<alecwh_d> beererde: oh. How do I fix this?
<nickrud> sparr, sad but true. Gotta know what you want to know before you can ask about it anymore
<__hase> I am trying to run Morrowind via Wine.  The launcher opens but when I try to play the game it says Render Creation Error:Unknown stencil mode format is that related to wine?
<|_James_Bond_|> this a webcam is work for linux... this a not work from this a amsn
<wols_> __hase: appdb.winehq.con
<wols_> __hase: appdb.winehq.com
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help...
<GMoo> how do i run this
<Slart> __hase: I don't recognize that error.. I've been playing morrowind using wine too.. have you checked the appdb?
<beererde> alecwh_d: hmm, i think it should not happen, it means, your camera is not supported (the compression chip is, but no the sensor)
<sbdot> i found this link (www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-broken-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html) but don't understand what he means by mounting feisty drive (the original install or the live cd?), among other things
<GMoo> how do i run synergy it said i had installed it
<wols_> sbdot: mounting your harddisk from the livecd
<beererde> alecwh_d: i'll look again at the site you posted
<alecwh_d> beererde: does that mean it won't work? =(
<wols_> GMoo: I told you
<GMoo> i installing synergy by typing in sudo apt-get install synergy ---- now how do i access it?
<MrPiracy> GMoo: what does synergy do?
<beererde> alecwh_d: it could mean it, it could also mean you did not download the complete driver. it depends now if there is a driver for the sensor
<GMoo> i typed in dpkg -L synergy |grep bin
<alecwh_d> uhm, ok. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2580309&postcount=8
<GMoo> !Synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<__hase> I did check the appdb and it looked like two other people had the same error with no answer about fixing it
<GMoo> !Synergy
<GMoo> !Synergy
<GMoo> !synergy
<GMoo> wtf... the bot does know!
<moteyalpha> !gzopen64
<nickrud> GMoo, so that should have told you the command to run,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gzopen64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !botabuse
<Slart> =)
<wols_> GMoo: synergyc and synergys
 * GMoo hits the bot
<wols_> GMoo: and to learn more: /usr/share/doc/synergy
<alecwh_d> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 613 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<UNDERsoN> Hi i have this http://pastebin.ca/832124 config for /etc/network/interfaces to change my mac adress automaticly. Why it is doesn't work?
<alecwh_d> Like that GMoo.
<wols_> GMoo: stop that and behave
<GMoo> so i go dpkg -L Synergyc |grep bin
<nickrud> that tells you what commands to run
<GMoo> how do i get there
<GMoo> how do i get there Nicke, to usr/share/doc/synergy
<GMoo> i went cd /usr/share/doc/synergy
<Slart> UNDERsoN: are you sure you can do that??
<wols_> GMoo: then you are
<nickrud> GMoo, that sounds right
<GMoo> okay that worked
<GMoo> hnow how do i open whatever i need to open
 * nickrud thinks GMoo got burned by a typo :)  
<moteyalpha> Does anyone have information on gutsy upgrade that breaks libxml2.so.2 gzopen64 ?
<UNDERsoN> Slart what did you meen. I should do it every time when I boot manualy
<sbdot> wols_ so I boot up with the install cd, go into a terminal and do a mkdir where? on the original installation drive, on a different partition? this is one of those things that assumes you are familiar with these technical details, which I am not
<nickrud> GMoo, there will be docs there, you can read them with  less <filename>
<GMoo> how do i view what files
<GMoo> are in there
<nickrud> GMoo, read up 2 lines
<alecwh_d> beererde: do you think restarting my PC will fix the problem?
<Rufus_> do i use "synaptic package manager" to compile source code?
<wols_> GMoo: usr/share/doc/synergy/doc/index.html
<Rufus_> or what do i use
<Slart> UNDERsoN: nah.. I was just surprised that changing it was that easy.. I did some googling and it seems to agree with you
<wols_> !compile > Rufus_
<orionr> Does anyone know what the hot key is to zoom on the desktop?
<beererde> alecwh_d: you need to install an OV7660 driver, as it seems
<wols_> sbdot: nowhere. by default the livecd should mount your ubuntu partition on its own
<sbdot> can someone help me understand this doc: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-broken-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<beererde> alecwh_d: linux never needs restarting, excpet for kernel updates
<Flare183> orionr: using compiz?
<orionr> yes
<GMoo> ty wols_
<UNDERsoN> So any ideas why this string in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work?
<Flare183> orionr: alt+scroll bar (on mouse)
<alecwh_d> beererde: ok. Just a little used to windows.
<alecwh_d> beererde: where is the driver?
<GMoo> less index.html <--- no such file or directory
<wols_> sbdot: it CLEARLY gives you the commands to run (provided this is actaulyl what's wrong)
<Slart> UNDERsoN: look here.. some discussion about the subject
<Slart> UNDERsoN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535872
<GMoo> btw, which is better: midiori or firefox
<Slart> UNDERsoN: looks like you need some whitespace =)
<Flare183> !best GMoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best gmoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beererde> alecwh_d: hmm it should be in ubuntu already...
<Flare183> !best | GMoo
<ubotu> GMoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<orionr> Flare183: do i have to configure that because that isnt working i think it is super button+ something
<GMoo> gah
<Flare183> orionr: yeah maybe
<GMoo> which uses less resources, midori or firefox ?
<silent_> ze amd as explode
<Nikolai> hey, guys. happy cristmas everyone :) I have a question about internet connection. i have changed my internet provider and got an USB ADSL MODEM ... so now i cant figure out how to connect to the internet on my Ubuntu. But i stilll have The CABLE MODEM in the corner of the wall. Is it usable to use it as ADSL MODEM, any way? Or do i have to buy an ADSL not USB modem? Or is it, maybe posaable to figure out how to set up this ADSL USB MODEM on Ubuntu? (i
<Nikolai> have impression that thats the security reasons or something, todo with port scanning, that i cant find any drivers or so for that USB ADSL ML
<Nikolai> MODEM)
<Flare183> orionr: super = meta remember that
<beererde> does someone know if the sensor driver needs to be loaded seperately from the chip driver for webcams?
<GMoo> Nikolaichances are the drives aren't supported, hook it up via ethernet
<sparr> is there a pin-priority i can assign such that matching packages wont ever be installed?
<GMoo> Nikolai: hook it up to your router better yet
<orionr> huh
<sbdot> wols_ run them from where?  just throwing commands out there doesn't do much good.
<Andeh> Question: When I boot up ubuntu on this laptop, it says loading kernel, starting up, and then, when the graphical boot loader bar should come in, it goes black. It boots up fine, but this emptiness is creepy. Can I get the graphical boot loader to work?
<GMoo> okay wols_: i type in less index.html and it says no such file or directory.....
<Nikolai> But my ADSL USB modem, have only USB way to connect to PC
<UNDERsoN> They said that the problem is adding a tab??? :OMG:
<silent_> Andeh: Graphical boot loader? you mean X?
<evan__> !169.07
<Andeh> silent_: I mean that horizontal, orange rectangle that gets bigger and bigger
<evan__> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 169.07 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hybid> Greetings. I'm trying to setup Ubuntu on a friend, but I can't configure his network since I know shit about wireless.
<Flare183> !botabuse > evan__
<silent_> Andeh, a loading bar?
<Andeh> silent_: Yes, I said that.
<evan__> !nvidia
<Flare183> !wireless
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Billy> I have 4gb of ram I don't need swap partition since ubuntu is using SWAP too much while running vmware & I want to delete the partition ........ can that be done ?
<x3roconf> !ndiswrapper
<Andeh> silent_: Apparently another guy with a laptop has the same problem. He asked here as well.
<silent_> Andeh: it's probly outputting a graphical format your monitor can't display
<Andeh> silent_: It shouldn't be, it worked fine in ubuntu 6.10
<Flare183> !wireless Hybid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless hybid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> crap
<Mba7eth> hi all .... if can i run windows auto ran CD in ubuntu ?
<Andeh> silent_: And from what I see on my desktop PC, where it does work, it hasn't changed much or at all.
<Nikolai> ive tryed to put that telephone cable into my Touchstone Telephony Modem, and connect it to pc via Ethernet, but i dont get anything workin
<Flare183> !wireless > Hybid
<Andeh> silent_: It's not really a PROBLEM, it just sucks more than a black hole.
<GMoo> i'm having some seriously problems over here
<sbdot> i'm tellin ya,if I wasn't trying to put together a legit free box for a not-for-profit, i would certainly not be messing with ubuntu... took me hours to get the wireless driver to work. then i finally try to uninstall some software that would not be used and install some software that would be, and the system completely dies.  These are things that just don't happen in windows.
<GMoo> how do i view files in a directory via the terminal
<Andeh> !wireless > Andeh
<Billy> is it safe to delete swap partition from ubuntu ?
<GMoo> is there a place where i can get terminal commands
<Nikolai> it dont look like i can use Telephony modem as ADSL modem
<niux_lab> how do i check a groups id?
<silent_> Andeh: I wouldn't worry about it that much... it isn't a crucial feature
<niux_lab> number
<Flare183> kon
 * Flare183 says sorry
<Mba7eth> hi all .... if can i run windows auto ran CDs in ubuntu ?
<silent_> Andeh: you can always hit alt+f1-f4 to check what's happening if it hangs too long
<silent_> the loading bar really serves no purpose
<Andeh> silent: alt+f1?
<avis> sbdot, you must be kidding.  you must have incompatible hardware because those things are simple and easily done in ubuntu while being stable
<x3roconf> cat /etc/group
<GMoo> HELOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Flare183> GMoo: help
<naturesss> why ubuntu-804  no update ?
<Andeh> silent_: Is it possible to make it use a text boot by default, but still load GDM?
<alecwh_d> beererde: I've got to get going right now. =(. What do you recommend I do later?
<Andeh> silent_: I am pretty sure you can edit grub to make it do that
<sbdot> avis have you ever done a search for atheros ar5007 on ubuntu?  simple my arse.
<alecwh_d> Post in the ubuntu forums maybe?
<Hybid> Flare183 Andeh Yeah, still I don't know what the password type is.
<x3roconf> edit grub  files in /boot
<silent_> Andeh: sure, use the nosplash option
<GMoo> how do i view files in the directory via the terminal / how do i open hese files.
<GMoo> how do i view files in the directory via the terminal / how do i open hese files.
<Tilllinux> Andeh: yes it is
<D0C_> hi all
<Nikolai> can i get some help about setting up an adsl usb modem on Ubuntu?  (btw ive tryed adslusbmodem, or kinda like that named pakkage, but it doesnt helped)
<Tilllinux> GMoo: type "ls"
<Andeh> okay
<GMoo> THANK YOU
<beererde> alecwh_d: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html on this site, there are both drivers listed for your cam, try to install them
<avis> sbdot, well, there are problems with some hardware yes thats why its to your advantage to buy hardware that is compatible.  i have atheros chipset wireless and it works out of the box with gutsy.  your mileage will vary because of what hardware you have
<silent_> Andeh, I believe the recovery entry has the nosplash option, just copy the syntax from there
<Flare183> !caps | GMoo
<ubotu> GMoo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alecwh_d> ok, thanks.
<Andeh> silent_: Ah, great, thanks!
<GMoo> okay Tilllinux i want to open readme
<beererde> alecwh_d: sn9c105r and the OV thing
<GMoo> how do i do that now once
<D0C_> anyone have an issue with UnrealTournament crashing when you attempt to join a game ?
<sbdot> i ended up having to edit the routing table.  do you know anyone who ever had to do that to get a driver in windows to work?  all of the people who say that these linux distros are easier than windows to install are just talking crap.
<alecwh_d> beererde: will do. happy holidays, and thanks very much!
<Tilllinux> GMoo: i dont know ;D
<beererde> alecwh_d: then, dmesg should report a /dev/video or something device, which you need to tell to xawtv
<GMoo> lol Tilllinux
<beererde> alecwh_d: np, bye
<GMoo> anyone?
<Pici> !cli | GMoo
<ubotu> GMoo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<GMoo> ty
<GMoo> i'm in the terman okay okay
<silent_> Andeh: np.. just checked my menu.lst, you simply remove the 'spash'
<Nikolai> looks like nobody is able to help me with that, and ive got to go back googlin' -.-
<Andeh> silent_: I noticed too. Thanks though :)
<silent_> np
<avis> sbdot, you wont have much support here if your going to argue windows vs linux.  we are ubuntu people and happy to be so, and for most of us with compatible hardware, we do just fine
<forsaken> anyone know where a good tutorial is on how to start a project on launchpad? (I'm trying to start one and give it my ssh keys and other stuff)
<Andeh> silent_: What happens if I remove "quiet"?
<Flare183> forsaken: ask in #launchpad
<sbdot> every year around christmas time I try to install the latest popular distro on a different machine, thinking 'ok, this year i finally give up windows'.  then there's a problem with take your pic: sound driver, ethernet/wireless driver, video driver
<silent_> Andeh: I'm not sure, I assume it would either use the pcspkr module to output sound... or would output more activity logs for debugging purposes
<Tilllinux> Andeh: quiet will remove the splash image and show you the text behind that, or something like that
<silent_> there are a couple meanings for 'quiet'
<Myrtti> please keepthe os/distro wars someplacw else
<Pici> forsaken: Try #launchpad
<D0C_> ive got the nvidia driver installed (properly) and it works fine, UT launches fine and I can change the prefs and player settings etc... ive got an error thats only 4 or 5 lines i can paste
<Andeh> Tilllinux: Heh, not much of a splash to remove :P#
<sparr> sbdot: sounds like you buy crap hardware.  but, on another note, i had a sorta similar system years ago.  linux finaly met my expectations
<silent_> linux loves crap hardware
<Pici> !offtopic | sparr sbdot
<ubotu> sparr sbdot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<avis> sbdot, you must not research what to buy because many different things dont require additional configuration.  i've installed linux on 3 different computers, one of them had a wifi problem too, luckily the fixes were on ubuntuforums.org, they are all great stable machines.
<sbdot> i end up wasting hours (sometimes days if i have a fair bit of time off) and then inevitably give up and go back to xp.  this thing about having compatible hardware is ridiculous.  the acer machine I'm installing on is one of the most widely sold low-end laptops of the last year
<GMoo> how do i open up the readme file
<GMoo> via terminal
<silent_> gedit or nano
<Pici> GMoo: less filename
<Tilllinux> I'm just looking for a way to use the penPressure of the intuos3 tablet with wine... if that works, I'll not be going to use windows anymore (except some games for lan parties ; )
<x3roconf> use vi
<sparr> Pici: if #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter, why would it not just be called #offtopic?
<x3roconf> or emacs
<GMoo> lol okay okay
<Pici> sparr: Because its our offtopic channel
<sparr> Tilllinux: try #winehq ?
<GMoo> thank you pici
<sam__> can someone help me dualboot with xp
<Andeh> silent_: Thanks :)
<silent_> yup
<GeorgeA> when dragging the vlc window, the video doesn't move with it... how do i fix it?
<D0C_> sam what ya got ?
<sam__> right now i just have ubuntu
<Tilllinux> sparr: yes, I'm on that channel ;)
<mgtd> Hallo, ist hier auch jemand aus Deutschland?
<sam__> but i want to add xp with it
<Pici> !de | mgtd
<ubotu> mgtd: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wols_> sbdot: from a terminal
<Tilllinux> mgtd, ja :p
<D0C_> its alot easier if you do xp 1st then add linux
<sam__> doc_: i originaly had vista but erased it by accident while installing linux
<GMoo> how do i open up index.html with firefox
<cassiopea> Hey. I'm trying to make a copy of the kubuntu 7.10 CD (which I got through shipit) for a friend, but I can't seem to be able to get it copied with k3b. I also tried making a copy of the cd with mkisofs, but when I wrote it again, it wouldn't boot. How can I copy this CD?
<GMoo> instead of terminal
<GMoo> how do i open up index.html with firefox instead of terminal....
<D0C_> windows bootloader is a pain in the rump
<sbdot> if that isn't supported. well, anyhow, that should pretty much tell you why linux only accounts for about one percent of desktop installations. i hope IBM comes out with this mythical blue linux and standardises things, otherwise that one percent is the most there will ever be
<sam__> doc_: yea right now i have linux only though, i have an xp cd
<Khisanth> cassiopea: are you sure it's not a DVD? :)
<Pici> GMoo: just browse to that directory with firefox's open>file
<avis> sam__ its really easy to dual boot as long as you have enough partition space for swap / and /home at the end of your drive and you install ubuntu after installing xp.  its pretty automatic.  grub handles the selection of os
<D0C_> free space on your hdd ?
<GMoo> lol ok pici
<Soskel> omg omg omg http://webtechmedia.net/wallace_type.mov
<sam__> avis: yea i have enough space but i dont know how to do it
<Pici> Soskel: Dont do that, this is a support channel.
<sam__> avis: i erased windows last time by mistake and im scared ill erase linux this time
<Hybid> Is there a way to check what kind of password type my wireless connection is using through a Windows box (in which the connection works alright)?
<sparr> sbdot: hardware support has nothing to do with what kind of linux you run.  IBM can't change that.  its purely a matter of which hardware companies want their hardware to work in linux
<sbdot> end of annual linux rant before switching back to xp
<Pici> Hybid: Ask in ##windows
<Glich> Hi, I have a yamaha keyboard which can connect via usb. Is there any software to record this imput? Like Sibelius but on ubuntu.
<D0C_> sam would it be the end of the world if you had to reinstall ubuntu ?
<avis> sam__, you need help with partitions or are you scared to complete the installation ?  its pretty automatic just dont overwrite your windows partions then install linux partitions at the end of drive and go through the installation
<sbdot> last year it was in a fedora forum
<sparr> if hardware works in "blue linux" then its going to work in gentoo and ubuntu and fedora too
<eythian> Hi, I have evms or device mapper giving me problems, but evms isn't installed. I still have /dev/evms/... though, and it's interfering with my regular devices. How can I stop it loading?
<Pici> sbdot: This is still offtopic.
<sam__> doc_: it was very complicated for me to get ubuntu to work correctly and i would hate to have to do that again
<Tilllinux> Glich: enough ;9 e.g. Rosegarden
<mgtd> Oh, Danke ubotu /Thanks ubotu
<sam__> avis: i need help with partitions
<sbdot> and the problem last year was alsa drivers with fedora and a very popular sound card not working
<Tilllinux> I'm using noteworthycomposer with wine, it still has got the easiest way of writing notes
<D0C_> strange... what hardware do you have ?
<sam__> avis: just lead me through it and ill be happy
<D0C_> ill hush then  :)
<dredhammer> high i just fired up a comercial dvd  movie disc in ubuntu using totem-gstreamer and all that comes out is the dvd audio and no video all the gstreamer plugins are installed as well as libdvdcss2
<Glich> Rosegarden?
<snow_> hmm
<Glich> I will look it up
<sbdot> can't wait to see what the popular distro next christmas will be and what will inevitably lead me to dump it and go back to xp
<avis> sam__, how about double your memory in swap lets say you have 2GB then 4 GB swap, a / partition of 15 gigs, and the rest on /home
<shade052> is there any good GUI which tells about the network bandwidth that systems on the local area network are using
<Flare183> !offtopic > sbdot
<D0C_> anyone here an xorg guru?
<vasilisa> Is it safe to format an UNMOUNTED partition on a busy device?
<sam__> avis: um sorry don't understand
<Glich> thanks!
<Tilllinux> vasilisa: lazy? ;)
<Slart> shade052: systems as in all other computers ? or you're just interested in your own computers network usage?
<sbdot> vasilisa - if you're asking if something is safe in linux, it probably isn't
<tree> hello everybody, i'm having the same desktop blanking i've had. nothing but the mouse and the background seem to work for me in gutsy. i can't seem to track down the problem.
<sam__> avis: btw would i be able to reach files on linux such as mp3s when im on my xp partition?
<wols_> sam__: yes
<GMoo> i'm at user@user-desktop:
<GMoo> how do i get to /user/
<wols_> vasilisa: yes
<GMoo> errr
<vasilisa> Tilllinux: yeah, note xcited about having to use a live cd
<GMoo>  i mean /usr/
<Tilllinux> Glich: if you're interesting in sound-editing, you might want to have a look at UbuntuStudio or JackLab / JAD
<GMoo> i did cd /usr/ and it didnt do it
<Flare183> !enter
<shade052> Slart:other computer on the LAN
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sbdot> anyhow, off to reformat and go back to xp, per the annual tradition
<cassiopea> Khisanth: Well, it's 696MB, so it would make no sense to put it on a DVD - none that I can see at least
<GMoo> nm lol
<D0C_> sam there is a tool for xp that allows you to read ext partitions
<vasilisa> sbdot: QTParted says make sure the device you're trying to format isn't busy.
<beererde> sbdot: next year, vista will be so widespread, taht xp  will be no use anyway.
<vasilisa> wols_: Okay, i fiured it would be
<avis> sam__, i choose manual partition.  the guided partitioning has freaked me out.  so 4000 for swap and 10000 for / and the rest on the last partition of /home the rest of the install is pretty self explanatory.  also you can accecss ntfs partitions through ntfs-3g
<Glich> Tilllinux: thanks, I just want to record keyboard imput
<beererde> sbdot: and i wish you much joy with vista :)
 * vasilisa twitches
<Slart> shade052: I would look into some kind of snmp solution.. there are several application for gathering the info and presenting it .. cacti is one.. there are several others
<sbdot> ubuntu feisty was fun for a couple of days, but I seriously need to use this machine for stuff other than goofing around with hardware installation
<sam__> avis: im sorry im a complete noob at this sort of thing, i dont know what any of that means..
<Tilllinux> sbdot: for example?
<D0C_> sbdot, join #windows_lamers hehehe
<phrantik> Can anyone help me get my internal dvd drive that just put in working
<sam__> avis: isn't there just some program or some way to do it simply?
<sbdot> seriously: atheros wireless chips on laptops. look into it
<Rufus_> the computer says i have PHP5 installed, but i cant find the CLI, someone help me?
<vasilisa> I get x10 times more done on linux than in windows
<sbdot> they're on almost every second low-end laptop these days
<beererde> sbdot: in vista, you need to goof around with virus scanner, firewall, and tons of shitty overloaded programs just to configure your wlan
<Tilllinux> sam__ yes it is
<vasilisa> and i have used both extensively
<th_> Rufus_: install php5-cli
<Tilllinux> i mean
<Rufus_> th_
<Tilllinux> there is a driver called "ext2ifs"
<Rufus_> where?
<Tilllinux> ext2fs
<beererde> sbdot: i'm using atheros right now
<Rufus_> wait, ill look
<sam__> tilllinux: what does it do?
<th_> .. sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<D0C_> bbl
<Flare183> sam_: it lets you browse ext2/ext3 partitions from windows
<avis> sam__ i'm sorry i dont know what else to say.  no sam__ you have to set it up yourself.  maybe guided partitioning will work for you, maybe someone else can comment on that as i dont know about it.  there are other steps to the installation though they are pretty simple
<sbdot> beererde have you even used vista, or is that just something you read on some lame linux propaganda site? you pop the CD in and that's it
<Tilllinux> sam__: it provides a filesystem driver for windows, allowing windows to read/write ext2/ext3
<Hagg1> Where do I get this USplash? Is this the official USplash for Ubuntu 7.10-server, or is ot a custom? Do anyone of you know where to get it? http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/images/r_demo/u-02-usplash.png
<vasilisa> Not true sbdot
<sbdot> anyhow, it's been a hoot
<Christina18> Hi, why is it that in aMSN, I ALWAYS appear offline for all others, regardless of what status I have set to ?
<shade052> Slart:does traceroute by any chance give enough info to figure this out?
<Christina18> Does anyone here know aMSN ?
<vasilisa> ive had to reinstall it like 3 times
<sbdot> buh-bye
<sam__> tilllinux: so i just install this program, which lets me install xp on a separate partition?
<beererde> sbdot: i work in support and am forced to help dumb users with their vista pcs, nothing works..
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search usplash
<vasilisa> Gutsy gibbn i just pluggedin, installed, and ran
<sbdot> back to xp. the os that works
<nickrud> !ot | sbdot beererde
<ubotu> sbdot beererde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Christina18> Does anyone here know aMSN ?
<jetscreamer> or just apt-get install it
<Christina18> Does anyone here know aMSN ?
<Christina18> Hi, why is it that in aMSN, I ALWAYS appear offline for all others, regardless of what status I have set to ?
<Tilllinux> sam__: what? no! i thought you already have got an existing windows installation?
<jetscreamer> i met him once, christel
<Flare183> !repeat > Christina18
<Rufus_> where can I find the PHP CLI?
<sam__> tilllinux: no i erased it installing linux by accident..
<th_> Rufus_: apt-get install php5-cli
<Slart> shade052: traceroute only gives you ip's and ping times afaik.. you can't tell anything about network usage from that, afaik
<x3roconf> Rufus:use terminal
<th_> .. still
<rodolfo> nickrud: what should i look for to get CCSM installed on ubunt gutsy?
<vasilisa> tisk tisk sam
<Pici> !ccsm | rodolfo
<jetscreamer> !info ntop
<ubotu> rodolfo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> ntop: display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<nickrud> rodolfo, compizconfig-settings-manager
<sam__> tilllinux: so right now im trying to install xp  but keep linux
<x3roconf> !terminal > Rufus
<vasilisa> sam_ thats easy
<Tilllinux> I never tried that, because I don't want to reinstall grub :p
<sam__> vasilisa: i hope it is..
 * J-_ just took a bunch of sweet pictures =D
<jetscreamer> sam__: just make a grub-floppy first, or cd or stick.. windows will overwrite grub
<vasilisa> sam__ You will have to reinstall grub
<Glich> bye!
<shade052> Slart:sorry i meant tcpdump
<Slart> shade052: I think you'll have to get that info either from a switch, if all traffic passes through that switch, or by asking all the computers directly
<vasilisa> grub's easy to rienstall
<sam__> vasilisa: i dont even know what grub is
<jetscreamer> bootloader
<tree> what causes a blank desktop in gutsy
<J-_> oh crap, this isn't #ubuntu-offtopic lmao whoops.
<jetscreamer> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 366 kB, installed size 808 kB
<vasilisa> sam__: Grub is what lets you choose whether to boot from windows or from linux
<Ttech> Hi,  when I start (or try to start) Konsole I get this error: "Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices."
<Ttech> Whats it mean?
<Flare183> !recoveringgrub | sam_
<vasilisa> sam__: Windows of course made their default bootloader ONLY load windows.
<sam__> vasilisa: would i lose all the programs, files that i have right now on linux?
<jetscreamer> !tell lukewarm -about root
<Slart> shade052: I think tcpdump only sees traffic coming to your machine
<vasilisa> sam__: Not if you install to a different partition
<ubotu> sam_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jetscreamer> oh yeah duhbot
<x3roconf> u can start linux with windows boot loader too
<sam__> vasilisa: yea thats exactly what i want to do!
<tree> how do i stop bcm43xx errors
<Hagg1> Where do I get this USplash? Is this the official USplash for Ubuntu 7.10-server, or is ot a custom? Do anyone of you know where to get it? http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/images/r_demo/u-02-usplash.png
<shade052> Slart: Well, its a switch. but how do you talk to a switch
<vasilisa> sam__: In that case, no, it's only going to focus on that partition
<sam__> vasilisa: what do you mean? which partition?
<shade052> Slart:tahat is how do you get the info from switch
<Flare183> !repeat | Hagg1
<ubotu> Hagg1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jetscreamer> Hagg1: install it
<Slart> shade052: perhaps it talks snmp? is it a big impressive switch you payed lots of money for? =) if that is the case it probably does
<vasilisa> sam__: But it does make a new bootloader that only loads up windows, so once you're done, you will run a livecd for restoring grub. They're everywher.e
<jetscreamer> Hagg1: i said apt-cache search usplash
<rodolfo> nickrud: it says here its already installed but the CCSM window does not show up...
<jetscreamer> Hagg1: maybe multiverse
<vasilisa> sam__: Windows and Linux need to be on different partitions.
<rodolfo> nickrud: is there something missing?
<Pici> !usplash | Hagg1
<ubotu> Hagg1: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sam__> vasilisa: thats the only part i know...although i dont know how to do it
<nickrud> rodolfo, you probably still have issues with your repo conflicts, try ccsm on a command line
<vasilisa> sam__: Windows is only going to act upon the partition its installing to.
<x-X-x> i cant get ubuntu to recognize that my screen supports 60hz
<x-X-x> i only get up to 50hz
<nickrud> rodolfo, get any errors?
<vasilisa> sam__: Even windows' horrible installation program is pretty good at showing you the partitions you can choose from
<Slart> shade052: what's the purpose of this? limiting bandwidth at the office? keeping your kids in line at home? =)
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes
<sam__> vasilisa: ok can you put me through the steps to do this?
<Flare183> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nickrud> rodolfo, but no window, put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Flare183> sam_: use that
<rodolfo> nickrud: "AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'"
<vasilisa> sam__:You have ubuntu installed on one partition, right?
<rodolfo> nickrud: ok hold on
<sam__> flare183: thats for installing ubuntu when i have windows though, i need it the other way around
<sam__> vasilisa: yep
<vasilisa> sam__: And you have another one which has no important data?
<sam__> vasilisa: i have only linux, i dont have any other partition that i know of
<Rufus_> /etc/php5/cli - theres conf.d and php.ini, how can i launch the cli?
<vasilisa> sam__: Uh oh.
<Flare183> sam_: just install windows but tell windows to use only so much space
<sam__> flare183: how do i do that?
<x3roconf> RUFUS: USE TERMINAL TO LAUCH CLI
<shade052> Slart:Sorry if i offended you. but i thought only routers have a identity and switches dont....and i dont have kids :) its for learning something
<th_> Rufus_: type "php" perhaps?
<vasilisa> sam__: By default, any OS is going to try to use your ENTIRE drive for its partition. You're going to have to boot up iwth a live cd and shrink your linux partition down
<Pici> !caps | x3roconf
<ubotu> x3roconf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hagg1> jetscreamer: sorry, the channel is flowing so fast, I didn't thought anyone noticed my question.. How do I search for a USplash that I don't know the name of? Is there a gallery somewhere with previewimages?
<sam__> vasilisa: ok i have the xp cd, so i put that in when i startup, and then?
<Pici> !themes > Hagg1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rodolfo> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49546/
<Tilllinux> gnome-look.org Hagg1
<x3roconf> !smash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vasilisa> sam__: If you have only your linux partition and no others, you cant install xp without losing everything
<Pici> Hagg1: The themes websites that ubotu just sent you have usplash images too
<Flare183> sam_: when you go to install windows on a computer insert the cd, etc. and then when it comes up with something about space tell it "whatever" so much space
<Slart> shade052: no offence taken .. what do you mean by identity? ip-number?
<jetscreamer> Hagg1: apt-cache search usplash
<vasilisa> sam__: You MUST have a partition for windows to go to.
<sam__> vasilisa: how do i create another partition then?
<jetscreamer> actually, that's the packagename, iirc
<shade052> Slart:yes
<jetscreamer> cfdisk is easy for creating partitions
<shade052> Slart:or a resolvable name
<Rufus_> th_:  not working
<vasilisa> sam__: You can shrink your current one. But you cant  have the drive mounted, so you have to be logged in on a livecd
<sam__> vasilisa: ok let me just try what flare183 told me to do first
<Flare183> sam_: or format the entire hard drive and let windows create a partitions using it's installer
<sam__> vasilisa: i have a cd for xp..
<Rufus_> how can i run a script through the terminal?
<vasilisa> sam__: that works IF you have a partition
<yubwyub> how do I do if I want to set a program to autostart when I start ubuntu?
<yubwyub>  (or perhaps after a minute or so)
<Slart> shade052: routerse usually have an ip.. yes.. some expensive switches have that too.. so you can setup stuff and get just the kind of information you're looking for
<sam__> vasilisa: im so confused what you mean by partition
<nickrud> rodolfo, do you have all of the 3d repos uninstalled?
<th_> Rufus_: define "not working"
<vasilisa> sam__: When you install an OS, you're supposed to say how much space you give it
<sam__> vasilisa: i originally had vista already but now its gone
<Flare183> !autostart | yubwyub
<ubotu> yubwyub: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nickrud> rodolfo, disabled, that is
<Rufus_> th_: nothing happens
<vasilisa> sam__: Partition is a section of your computer set aside for an OS
<Hagg1> jetscreamer & Pici: thanks, I'll have a look on that
<Xplicit> whats the easiest wayto host a wireless network from a ubuntu box
<x3roconf> Rufus: type php scriptname.php in terminal
<th_> Rufus_: that's exactly what should happen
<rodolfo> nickrud: uuuh hard to answer...let me check
<sam__> vasilisa: ok is there an administrative program that allows me to make room for windows?
<Rufus_> good
<Rufus_> lol
<th_> Rufus_: try "php -v" to get it print the version, for example
<vasilisa> sam__: My computer can be drawn this way:  | LINUX |        DATA       |     WINDOWS    |  SWAP  |
<Rufus_> THANK YOU
<Rufus_> finally
<Lapinux> how would one tell if they were running 32bit ubuntu or 64?
<vasilisa> sam__: Yes. In the livecd, qtparted can shrink your linux partition
<GMoo> okay people
<th_> Lapinux: uname -a
<sam__> vasilisa: so the xp cd i have is the live cd right?
<GMoo> i downloaded synergy from ubutntu or whatever, now my question is - where is it installed
<Dite> hello everyone
<vasilisa> sam__: if you have a 500 gig HD, you can shrink ubuntu down to own 250 gigs, and install windows on the other 250. as if they were different drives
<Khisanth> cassiopea: does the copy at least have the files that you expect?
<vasilisa> sam__: No not at all.
<th_> Lapinux: should say x86_64 or so if it's 64
<vasilisa> sam__: The UBUNTU live cd
<Lapinux> th_: thank you
<sam__> vasilisa: oh i have an ubuntu cd too
<sam__> vasilisa: so ill put that in when the laptop starts up right?
<vasilisa> sam__: Its called a live cd because it boots up into a desktop
<sam__> vasilisa: yea i have that
<sam__> vasilisa: ok ill try putting that in then
<Jordan_U> GMoo, Synergy is not the GUI, to configure synergy via GUI install quicksynergy
<Flare183> ok sorry i'm back
<GMoo> how do i do that Jordan_U
<vasilisa> sam__: Right. Then you're going to load up qtparted, find your drive, and dhrink your ext2/3 whatever linux partition down enough so windows has a home
<rodolfo> nickrud: archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy 'partner' is disabled as well as download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty 'eyecandy'
<cassiopea> Khisanth: When I write the iso to CD again, it looks exactly like the original, but doesn't boot. BTW, why is there a symlink on the root of the CD that points to the root of the CD?
<sam__> vasilisa: ok going now
<Jordan_U> GMoo, Do you know how to install applications in Ubuntu yet in general?
<vasilisa> sam__: Think of it as land. The two OSes cannot live on the same propert
<vasilisa> meh
<GMoo> no i don't Jordan_U
<Flare183> sam_: one sec
<GMoo> i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago for the first time ever.
<fr0nk> hey does somebody know where to adjust the number of desktops my cube has? i don't find any setting in ccsm :'(
<GMoo> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get installing quicksynergy ???
<vasilisa> So IT IS safe to format a partition of your active device if that partition is unmounted!? Is this true?
<Creed> GMoo, yep :)
<jetscreamer> i think 4 is the limit i forget
<Creed> GMoo, sudo apt-get intsall quicksynergy*
<x3roconf> irc sucks
<GMoo> minus all my spelling mistakes, of course
<GMoo> with the * /
<Jordan_U> GMoo, "sudo apt-get install quicksynergy" or for a GUI go to Applications -> Add / Remove
<fr0nk> i want only three of them ;)
<jbm> so you know how it's possible to download 15+ discs of debian packages? is there a similar thing for ubuntu? I have a friend in west africa with piss poor net access, and i installed deb for him and he loves it, but i'd like to send him ubuntu now
<snow_> hmm
<Creed> bleh even i messed up
<fr0nk> 4 is too much for me to handle ;)
<snow_> any one use grid technology here ?
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, I'll try to walk you thru getting you back to a standard install, ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> x3
<jbm> but he uses a lot of not super popular packages
<GMoo> but quicksynergy will install it GUI style correct Jordan_U
<rodolfo> nickrud: thank you.
<fr0nk> and if i could turn the number down to three i could see more with the expose plugin
<Dite> how could I set a script file sitcky attribute ? I mean, if anyone execute this, It's run as root priv
<Jack_Sparrow> !find synergy
<ubotu> Found: quicksynergy, synergy
<nickrud> rodolfo, first, run     sudo aptitude    in a terminal
<Jordan_U> GMoo, What do you mean "install it GUI style" ?
<snow_> in GUI style
<GMoo> if i type it in there in the terminal sudo apt-get install quicksynergy it will allow me to then access it from the GUI
<GMoo> correct?
<Creed> GMoo, quicksynergy is a GUI frontent for synergy (which itself is command line).
<Jordan_U> Dite, I think you mean setuid, and you should be VERY careful with that
<rodolfo> nickrud: ok
<snow_> GMoo, do not make situation complex
<Creed> GMoo, once you install quicksynergy it will show up as a menu item under the main menu in Ubuntu, you can launch it from there.
<GMoo> ok ty
<Flare183> sam_: http://imagebin.ca/view/B7haf1.html
<nickrud> rodolfo, we're going to be using some commands there, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide , you should have it open
<GMoo> it is installing quicksynergy now
<GMoo> it is done
<tofaffy> When I started ubuntu, it said my $HOME/.mrc file is being ignored because the permissions were right or something, it said the users home directory should be set to 644...I did that and it locked me out of X (I logged into CLI and fixed it) but how can I fix this?
<th_> GMoo: you can install stuff easier from Applications > Add/Remove software without touching command line at all too
<tofaffy> I'm still in CLI BTW....I haven't logged back into X yet
<Flare183> sam_: got that?
<raxor> Hi #ubuntu! Merry Christmas!
<GMoo> i'm trying to get proficient at the terminal ty th_
<GMoo> now i have installed it --- how do i access it
<GMoo> i don't see it listed under
<GMoo> 'application's
<Dite> Jordan_U, i see, but it didn't work. I don't know why ? Is there a some kind other thing should I fix ?
<Vajayjay> Hey
<UNDERsoN> is ubuntuforums.org in down?
<Vadi> How can I install ndiswrapper without internet?
<k0cop> happy new year
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lukewarm> Flare183: he was sam__ , not sam_ , and he left a long while ago
<OleMoudi> how can i "unexport" some env variable for a temporary session on a tty?
<Flare183> Vadi: oh ok
<Flare183> no
<Jack_Sparrow> UNDERsoN: I could not get on there earlier myself
 * Flare183 says sorry wrong person
<Flare183> lukewarm: oh ok
<Vajayjay> Is there a way for me to install Rosetta Stone via CD/DVD, wine doesn't work with it because of DOS/Windows or something
<nickrud> rodolfo, still here?
<raxor> I was setting up my brother's computer (Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop) with Gutsy and it is working great. However, the only weir thing is that I added a user for him from my admin user and the sound doesn't work for his user (it does for mine). I am guessing the reason is a bad skel... but I don't know what to copy over... any advice?
<rodolfo> nickrud: yeah
<JonaTh> Ok, I guess I'll give up on ALSA.
<Hagg1> A question: Is there a diference in  USplash-files for i386 and amd64, och can I use the same files (without 32bit-librarys on my amd64-machine)?
<UNDERsoN> ubuntu.com working ubuntuforums.org is in down
<JonaTh> ! oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JonaTh> ! OSS
<treetop> i need help with a blank desktop
<GMoo> Jordan_U: i have installed quick synergy via the terminal --- how do i access it
<nickrud> rodolfo, on the aptitude screen, you'll see Obsolete and Local , cursor down to it and hit [
<Vadi> Does anyone know a... more specific answer? That page has hundreds of links.
<rodolfo> nickrud: done
<Vadi> And I just need to install ndiswrapper. I tried compiling, but I can't, I don't have build-essential on there.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 3 others)
<Dite> echo ?
<Ttech> Hi,  when I start (or try to start) Konsole I get this error: "Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype). It is likely that this is due to an incorrect configuration of the PTY devices. Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices."
<GMoo> i installed quicksynergy via the terminal --- does anyone know how i can now access it ?
<treetop> someboty has surely had a black desktop problem before. i can't be that unique
<nickrud> rodolfo, you see a bunch of packages there having to do with compiz, righr?
<rodolfo> nickrud: nope
<k0cop> how do i enter a new server. i keep getting new server back when i chnge the name.. not good using Xchat tu
<B-rabbit> raxor, try adding a different account and see if the sounds works?
<nickrud> rodolfo, hrm. Just vmware and the like?
<th_> GMoo: try typing "quicksynergy" ?-)
<raxor> thanks B-rabbit will do...
<rodolfo> nickrud: hmm still looking for...
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, thanks. Found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<treetop> curing a blank desktop please
<raxor> B-rabbit: I used sudo adduser for that... should I do something different when I add the user?
<rodolfo> nickrud: got it!
<GMoo> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> glad you got it
<rodolfo> nickrud: compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial and compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<lukewarm> treetop just ask your question
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, now mark for deletion ( shift underscore) those packages
<raxor> treetop: there are hundreds of reasons why a desktop could be "black" what did you do that made that happen?
<treetop> i did, i can't get anything but a blank desktop. how do i fix it.
<rodolfo> nickrud: they're in purple now
<squegie> treetop: is it blank (grey background) or black/blank screen?
<nickrud> rodolfo, anything red on the screen?
<zeroflag> " error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <--- what package do I need? libgtk1.2 and 2.0 are installed.
<Jordan_U> OleMoudi, It's in Applications -> Accessories
<andre4> Anyone fancy helping me with an Xmas Day problem I have with booting?
<treetop> raxor: nothing, i just booted up from yeasterday, and since 8 this morning i've tried to get it back.
<B-rabbit> raxor, sudo adduser is fine...but if you want to do it graphically  then u can use the system>administration> users and groups
<rodolfo> nickrud: nothing
<andre4> all boots fine if i bring up single user (recovery)
<nickrud> rodolfo, oh, this might actually be easy.  Now press g , that will bring up a screen of any changes that will be made
<andre4> then ^D
<andre4> but not from main boot option on loaded
<andre4> loader
<cherva> how can i record my playlist (sound only) with mplayer ? mplayer -playlist myplaylist.m3u -ao pcm:file=text.wav doen't make what i want
<lukewarm> treetop: does Cntrl + Alt + Bckspce do anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> treetop: Have you installed or compiled anything from outside the official repos or used any scripts like automatix or envy.. both bad ideas by the way
<treetop> this happens regularly and i can't chase down an answer as to why. i see the background, i can get to a terminal, i see the mouse, but nothing else.
<rodolfo> nickrud: look i know you are the mr.brain-guy but i need to know why i am uninstalling these packages
<treetop> Jack_Sparrow. No.
<nickrud> rodolfo, they come from that tuxfamily repo, and are most likely causing the conflict
<treetop> lukewarm: i do that and I get a brown screen and everything stops. at that point i have to hard power down.
<Jack_Sparrow> treetop: Did this happen after the update?
<olli> Good evening!
<nickrud> rodolfo, ask any question you like, it's your machine and caution is wise
<Khisanth> cassiopea: in that case you will probably have to look for an option in whatever burning program you are using so that it creates a bootable disc instead of a normal disc
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: Hi
<rodolfo> nickrud: i see. and how do i proceed with the uninstall process?
<treetop> jack_sparrow. nope i didn't update. i just installed gutsy from the livecd
<olli> hey Jack_Sparrow, still online?
<nickrud> rodolfo, on that screen, is anything else marked for removeal or installation (green)
<Jordan_U> Does The Ubuntu DVD come with the option to boot Xubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: I am downloading my work for the week , so I thought I would hang out for a couple miutes
<Flare183> Jordan_U: nope
<B-rabbit> Jordan_U, no
<rodolfo> nickrud: there is 'package to be removed' and the two packages i already selected to be removed...
<olli> I see. I've still got some problems with my installation
<rodolfo> nickrud: but nothing in green...
<squegie> treetop: so the live cd works, and then you install and it gives you the background only?
<nickrud> rodolfo, good. press   g   again to go do the removal
<treetop> i've also gon back and rebooted to the 'supposedly' save environment. the same thing occurs.
<Flare183> Jordan_U: you must download and burn the iso from http://www.xubuntu.org  yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> treetop: This is a fresh install...  dual booting or single os...  your problem is not common so any info will help..
<rodolfo> nickrud: done. now what?
<nickrud> rodolfo, try running ccsm
<GMoo> hello i have a question
<GMoo> how do i find out waht my network username is
<rodolfo> nickrud: nothing happened.
<raxor> B-rabbit: I added the user and have the sam problem. When I try to access the sound properties now I am getting a popup (that I saw once before). "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means that you either don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. You can remove the volume control icon..."
<GMoo> like gmoonit-desktop i think it is how do i check that
<nickrud> rodolfo, same output in the terminal?
<olli> I've got the installer (initrd) running and I would like to mount the iso-file for installation which is on my harddrive and I haven't got a glue how to do that
<GMoo> nm
<treetop> Jack_sparrow. I wish i had someithing more. it works eventually, then after a hibernate ti won't return. this happens constantly. i'd live with any minimum boot at this point where i could see the desktop
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes
<jake2235> how do I set the command line build paths for G++?
<nickrud> rodolfo, you're back to the screen that has  Installed Packages in the first line of the black section?
<rodolfo> nickrud: yup
<B-rabbit> raxor, install the GStreamer plugins
<raxor> Heh...
<antonio_> hola
<B-rabbit> laho
<raxor> B-rabbit... is that an apt-get thing?
<tifine> hello
<antonio_> hola antoñito
<antonio_> adion antonio
<nickrud> rodolfo,   type   l  it will open a search dialog.  type compiz , then enter
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tifine> i want to give a sharing folder so that window users can write and read from that folder
<Jack_Sparrow> treetop: Then two different problems...   Hibernate/suspend has issues.. for the other.. it just takes a long time to come up?  You might want to remove quiet from your boot/grub/menu/lst or ckeck dmesg... sorry I cant help more.. but very busy here today..  Cant get into a long session..
<Jordan_U> jake2235, What do you mean? It should be setup when you install the package
<nickrud> rodolfo, that will limit the display to packages with compiz in the name
<rodolfo> nickrud: it returned nothing
 * raxor brb afk
<treetop> also, how do i get the bcm43xx error to stop generating?
<nickrud> rodolfo, you should see InstalledPackages still, right?
<portablejim> anybody know of multithreaded applications?
<Jordan_U> jake2235, Nvm, misread
<rodolfo> nickrud: yup
<nickrud> rodolfo, how about Not Installed Packages
<Flare183> treetop: Same problem, but i don't consider it a problem i just ignore it
<portablejim> I meant to say if anybody knew any.
<Jordan_U> treetop, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, have it grab the firmware for your card
<fiXXXerMet> Can anyone recommend an asterisk+gui tutorial for ubuntu?
<rodolfo> nickrud: it returned nothing too
<Jordan_U> treetop, That will also likely get your wireless card working :)
<nickrud> rodolfo, so far so good.  hit [  with Installed Packages highlighted
<Masse> Is it possible to minimize FrostWire to the systemtray?
<Flare183> Masse: with alltray you can
<squegie> broadcom chipsets are a major pain
<Flare183> squegie: yeah i know
<Masse> Flare183: What is alltray? Is it possible to download it from the multiverse?
<Jack_Sparrow> squegie: bcm43xx have all worked first time and been easy with fwcutter..
<chazco> Hi... any idea how i can find a specific line in a file and remove it using terminal? I'm guessing something to do with grep...
<B-rabbit> raxor, search for it in the application>add/remove.
<Flare183> Masse: I think so hold on one sec
<chazco> e.g. find the line with ABCDE in it and delete that line
<rodolfo> nickrud: what the...?
<Flare183> !info alltray
<ubotu> alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Masse> Flare183: I'm checking it out too
<Flare183> there
<rodolfo> nickrud: there are 10 related-packages that matched 'compiz'
<B-rabbit> raxor, did u find it
<B-rabbit> ?
<Masse> Flare183: THanks alot. I just installed it and trying to get it functional.
<Flare183> Masse: ok no problem
<treetop> jack_sparrow. I've done that and rebooted. i'll let your know if i get any further. thanks.
<rodolfo> nickrud: so why the search didnt returned that?
<Jack_Sparrow> treetop: good luck
<nickrud> rodolfo, you should see libcompizconfig-backend-gconf  libcompizconfig0 compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-config-settings-manager python-compizconfig
<nickrud> rodolfo, it did, this is how it displays them
<th_> Puuh! Finally! Setup complete! and what a stup it was! Ubuntu Gutsy 64bit on Macbook Pro.. http://zirkonium.net/ubuntu-mbp.png now it's perfect expect sleep doesn't work :/
<Flare183> !away | Creed`away
<ubotu> Creed`away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<nickrud> rodolfo, one of those plugin-extras is supposed to be plugins-main
<Masse> !info alltray
<ubotu> alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Flare183> Masse: look
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes
<Flare183> !alltray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alltray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<treetop> jack_sparrow. Thanks, it seems to have worked. I'll just quit from now on and not hibernate.
<JonaTh> ! sh
<Flare183> Masse: nevermind then
<B-rabbit> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nickrud> rodolfo, the all are listed, with i at the beginning of the line?
<rodolfo> nickrud: compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<JonaTh> !sh
<Masse> Flare183: I open the application and it says click the window you want to dock but I clicked all around the window but it wouldn't dock
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, highlight the Installed Packages line again
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes, but there is one with "i A python-compizconfig"
<Flare183> Masse: it's probably because your using compiz right?
<nickrud> rodolfo, yes, that means it was automatically installed as a dependency, if you removed the package that depended on it, aptitude would also remove it
<Masse> Flare183: Not at the moment, shouldn't be active, I tried to use it once before but never was able to get it work
<rodolfo> nickrud: got it.
<Flare183> Masse: well if that fails try kxdocker
<rodolfo> nickrud: installed packages highlighted
<nickrud> rodolfo, on the Installed Packages line, hit  shift L  , they should all turn green with ir at the beginning
<nickrud> rodolfo, no g  g   to reinstall all those packages
<nickrud> *go, not no :)
<Flare183> !info kxdocker | Masse
<ubotu> masse: Package kxdocker does not exist in gutsy
<Flare183> sorry
<rodolfo> nickrud: type "g" twice to reinstall all packages listed in green with 'installed packages' highlighted?
<nickrud> rodolfo, exactly
<Flare183> !info kdocker | Masse
<ubotu> masse: kdocker: minimize all applications to system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Flare183> there
<rodolfo> nickrud: i got an error msg
<nickrud> rodolfo, what is it?
<Ragewarp> how do i install libdvdcss so i can watch encrypted DVD's
<nickrud> rodolfo, anything red on the screen?
<GMoo> muyhahahahaha i got synergy working with winxp pro win2k pro and ubuntu machine ... ROCK
<rodolfo> nickrud: it didnt find the file wich is required to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<Flare183> !dvd > Ragewarp
<yubwyub> hi here again. some things with compiz-effects is started with key-combinations, is it possible to start them from a command instead?
<Ragewarp> yes
<Flare183> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rodolfo> nickrud: internal error: it didnt generate the package listto be downloaded.
<Ragewarp> what?
<Slart> yubwyub: sounds advanced.. have you tried asking in #compiz-fusion ... you might get better answers
<nickrud> rodolfo, check your sources.list , make sure universe is enabled
<yubwyub> ah.. there is a compiz -ircchannel.... didn't thought of that. I ask there
<morphles> is there a way to slow down case/psu source?
<morphles> is there a way to slow down case/psu fan* ?
 * sam__ still has trouble installing xp...
<Ragewarp>  how do i install libdvdcss so i can watch encrypted DVD's
<Slart> !dvd | Ragewarp
<rodolfo> nickrud: main, universe, restricted and multiverse are already enabled. (got this from 'software channel' - synaptic package manager)
<ubotu> Ragewarp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<yubwyub> Ragewarp, probably vlc is better though...
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, hit u in aptitude to update
<sam__> can someone pleaes help me install xp
<morphles> anybody knows if its posible to slow down psu fan (of course only at the times when computer isntu used much)?
<rodolfo> nickrud: 'updating'
<sourcemaker> I have build my own kernel... based on the current stable vanilla kernel... i have also installed the nvidia module... but this module is not loading... what's wrong?
<rodolfo> nickrud: done.
<nickrud> rodolfo, when it's done do the gg thing again
 * sam__ ...
<Pici> sam__: ##windows for windows help
<rodolfo> nickrud: its not my lucky day - got the same error msg
<sourcemaker> I spend two evenings... without success.... ;-(
<nickrud> rodolfo, that is very strange. the file is in universe ...
<rodolfo> nickrud: what about trying to fiz the compizconfig-settings-manager package manually? =P
<sam__> pici: well i have linux installed, but im trying to install xp on it
<nickrud> rodolfo, visually check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam__> pici: its easier getting linux installed on windows than the other way around..
<GMoo> hello
<GMoo> what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the terminal
<Pici> sam__: Have you tried asking in ##windows?
<arkatis> hi @ all. I have an Intel 4965 wifi chip. I think he's supported, but if I do "iwlist scan" he say: "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable". Does somebody know what I can do?
<GMoo> what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the terminal
<sam__> pici: dont they only know about windows?
<init_one> in the right place for general newb questions?
<cdm10> init_one: probably :) just ask
<GMoo> i don't think so init_one, mine aren't getting answered
<GMoo> what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the terminal, cdm10
<cdm10> GMoo: you can set one up yourself in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<init_one> I need to set up my work VPN. can't figure out how to do that. also, any mail clients that work with exchange?
<GMoo> i don't have a mouse
<GMoo> i need to know the default one
<Pici> sam__: You're asking about installing Window XP, I'm not sure why you think that we might know.
<cdm10> GMoo: do you want to get into a console, or do you want to open a terminal window?
<rodolfo> nickrud: i pasted it on that site again. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49550/
<Pici> GMoo: There is none iirc, press alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal
<GMoo> i wanna start up synergy so i can use my keyboard/mouse lol
<GMoo> thank you pici
<dredhammer> high i just fired up a comercial dvd  movie disc in ubuntu using totem-gstreamer and all that comes out is the dvd audio and no video all the gstreamer plugins are installed as well as libdvdcss2 dvd video will just not show
<cdm10> GMoo: you should be able to navigate the system with just the keyboard. I just set a shortcut up myself without using the mouse
<GMoo> ty cdm, i got it
<sam__> pici: well i need to create partition space for windows. currently im on linux and i dont know how to do it on linux
<GMoo> alright next question
<cdm10> GMoo: If you need to do that, just use alt-f1 to get to the menu... you can then navigate with the arrow keys. Although, it sounds like you'll have your mouse working soon.
<cdm10> GMoo: do you want that to be run at every login?
<GMoo> YES
<GMoo> pls
<fiXXXerMet> Can anyone recommend an asterisk+gui tutorial for ubuntu/debian??
<cdm10> GMoo: System>Preferences>Sessions.
<GMoo> ty cdm
<Pici> sam__: Do you have the Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<GMoo> so are you here to help or ask questions lol
<nickrud> rodolfo, that's one of the uglier ones I've seen, but universe is enabled.  Try removing the compizconfig-settings-manger deb from /var/lib/apt/archives
<mic21_> how can I set the gid bit recursivly only on directories without touch the files ?
<cdm10> GMoo: to help, now.
<cdm10> GMoo: you may sometimes find the mailing lists and forums a little more helpful...
<yubwyub> here it is http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=35532#post35532
<GMoo> copy that, cdm
<rodolfo> nickrud: hm. how?
<cdm10> GMoo: they're usually a little less hectic than here, although it's pretty quiet atm.
<GMoo> can anyone reccomnd a mp3 player that uses very little resources
<init_one> anyone help me set up my VPN and recommend an exchange capable mail client?
<yubwyub> oups wrong window
<nickrud> rodolfo, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/compizconfig<tab>  <-- hit the tab key (and sorry for saying lib/apt last line)
<cdm10> GMoo: Do you need a jukebox that organizes your music, or just something to play files?
<GMoo> jukebox to organize my music would be great
<GMoo> i have like 20,000 songs and all of them repeate
<GMoo> but it doesn'[t matter really
<GMoo> i have like doubles and everything is effed up
<GMoo> anyway, no, just something to play my music i guess and jump to file
<GMoo> i'm only running a 450 MHZ PIII with 512 RAM
<cdm10> GMoo: I use Rhythmbox... it doesn't seem too heavy on my system, but I'm not sure...
<GMoo> i like using foobar
<GMoo> what are your specs
<GMoo> (foobar when on windows, i mean)
<rodolfo> nickrud: nothing happened
<cdm10> GMoo: 3 GHz, 1.2 GB... although I used to run 1 Ghz w/ 386 MB RAM, and I remember it working fine
<GMoo> lol
<arkatis> somebody here with an wifi agn 4965 from intel?
<nickrud> rodolfo, that's good, that means it deleted just fine
<GMoo> well. uh how much music do you have?
<rodolfo> nickrud: the directory doesnot exist anymore
<GMoo> okay cdm... i will try this ryhmthbox --- how do i get it... lol
<zimon> does anyone know a way to specify "complex" rules for automatic playlists in rhythmbox? like .. (genre contains metal OR genre contains industrial) AND rating at least 4?
<nickrud> rodolfo, say what?
<Hilikus> how can i tell the FS of a partition?
<fabio_> somebody here can show me how to install a vx-3000 webcam on ubuntu linux 7.10?
<cdm10> GMoo: it's installed by default. Applications>Sound ond Video>Rhythmbox Music Player I tink
<GMoo> oh is it, amazing
<rodolfo> nickrud: the directory (or the file) does not exist anymore
<GMoo> yes
<GMoo> yes it is
<khaotik> can anyone tell me how to keep my graphics settings saved without having to manually change them everytime i boot up
<cdm10> Hilikus: try running sudo fdisk -l, it'll show you all the filesystems of all the partitions
<nickrud> rodolfo, you don't have a  /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Hilikus> cdm10 i did that, it doesnt say, it gives a code
<init_one> ...
<Dappercom_> I just installed Ubuntu (Xubuntu) to IBM Thinkpad 600e and i cant get sound working, can anyone help?
<GMoo> ok i am adding my music via the network right now
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes i do.
<Khisanth> arkatis: I seem to be :)
<sourcemaker> has somebody installed the nvidia driver from NVidia.com?
<cdm10> Hilikus: Look at the rightmost column...
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, you scared me :)
<arkatis> Khisanth: does it work ?
<rodolfo> nickrud: =P
<GMoo> well cdm, don't you have AIM or MSN or something
<GMoo> i want you all to myself
<cdm10> sourcemaker: that's not a great idea...
<GMoo> to annoy the piss out of
<cdm10> GMoo: heh, you can PM me outside the channel by typing /query cdm10
<nickrud> rodolfo, if the file got deleted, try the gg again
<fabio_> please, anyone knows how to install vx-3000 webcam on linux??
<sourcemaker> cdm10: I know... but it is extremly required... because the current kernel ist not working for me...
<Dappercom_> I just installed Ubuntu (Xubuntu) to IBM Thinkpad 600e and i cant get sound working, can anyone help me?
<Khisanth> arkatis: yes, but I already knew that before buying this system :)
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zimon> Dappercom_, i guess you need the snd_hda_intel driver that's somehow broken in gutsy. try the backports or - if they don't work - build them manually
<Khisanth> arkatis: there IS one bit of strangeness
<mjkelly93> anyone know where the official mesa channel is?
<cdm10> GMoo: in the future, to PM other people, you'll need to register... I've set my account unfiltered, so unregistered people can PM me, but most people haven't.
<Hilikus> cdm10 it says LINUX
<cdm10> !register > GMoo
<rodolfo> nickrud: still the same
<cdm10> Hilikus: that means Ext2 or Ext3.
<mjkelly93> or is anyone in here familiar with mesa?
<rodolfo> nickrud: erro message
<cdm10> Hilikus: lemme see if there's a way to check which...
<sourcemaker> cdm10: And for the moment... I am hating kubuntu for this... there is no help... how to solve the problem... because my wlan card is not working with the 2.6.22 release...
<arkatis> Khisanth: I have this card, but it doesnt work. i dont know what I can do to get it working...
<Khisanth> arkatis: it works fine if set to roaming but if I try to set it to manual it doesn't seem to work
<Hilikus> cdm10 im pretty sure it is XFS
<cdm10> sourcemaker: sorry, missed/forgot your question... can you fill me in?
<nickrud> rodolfo, in another terminal, do sudo aptitude reinstall compizconfig-settings-manager , and paste the complete error
<ebirtaid> !ops
<arkatis> Khisanth: but if I set it to "roaming", how can I connect to wireless networks?
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<fabio_> thank you very much to ubotu!
<Khisanth> arkatis: manual also seems to have fewer options with regards to encryption
<Pici> ebirtaid: ?
<tomaw> ebirtaid?
<ebirtaid> banned from forums was wondering why
<Pici> ebirtaid: Why did you do that?
<ebirtaid> I think banned
<Khisanth> arkatis: I am using the gnome applet to select a network to connect to
<cdm10> Hilikus: you can open the /etc/fstab file and check what it says there.
<arkatis> Khisanth: okay, I try
<GMoo> lol dude
<mjkelly93> anyone familiar with this error??? Mesa 7.1 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
<Khisanth> arkatis: my router is broadcasting it's essid
<GMoo> this is taking forever
<GMoo> i have 26 songs added in the first 2 minutes
<GMoo> i have like 20,000 songs
<ebirtaid> ok so I get kicked for asking?
<cdm10> GMoo: are you importing songs from another computer on the network?
<GMoo> yes
<Khisanth> arkatis: I guess you can use the Connect to Other Wireless Networks option if your's isn't
<ebirtaid> nice
<cdm10> GMoo: well, that's why :)
<cdm10> GMoo: It has to copy it all onto that computer's hard drive.
<Pici> ebirtaid: You get kicked for abusing !ops.
<GMoo> oh well... not so bad i guess... i can listen to music while importing
<ebirtaid> uhm
<GMoo> cdm10i would hope it isn't copying the songs itself onto the harddrive
<Khisanth> arkatis: the other thing is that you get the "show password" option so you can be sure you didn't type in the wrong pass :P
<ebirtaid> can someone other than an op tell me why I cant acess the forums?
<mjkelly93> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Khisanth> although you could copy and paste as well
<GMoo> just the address, cdm10
<cdm10> GMoo: I'd say another good option is to set up a music server on the other computer and just have this computer browse and stream its collection, if you don't mind not having the songs on your HD.
<arkatis> Khisanth: I dont find this panel applet, what you mean
<sourcemaker> cdm10: My wlan card is not working with the current 2.6.22 kernel release... and there is no udate available... only with the next kubuntu release.... (long time)... So I have compiled the new vanilla kernel... installed and it is working very fine... but the nvidia module does not work... I have also installed this module with the nvidia installer
<rodolfo> nickrud: you dont give me credits to do this...its not easy
<Pici> ebirtaid: Either see if you can find forum contact in #ubuntuforums or contact a moderator on the forums themselves.
<cdm10> GMoo: Are you sure? See if your ~/Music folder is filling up... it's possible it's actually copying.
<mjkelly93> can anyone point me in the direction of some help with Mesa and DRM?
<arkatis> Khisanth: the biggest problem is, if I type "iwlist scan" he say's : wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<stiggan> hi
<Pici> ebirtaid: Channel operators have nothing to do with the forums.
<nickrud> rodolfo, no problem, I understand it's hard when you start
<cdm10> sourcemaker: You probably won't find the best help for self-compiled kernels around here.
<phrantik> what is !ops
<stiggan> anyone got "Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P" working to burn with?
<rodolfo> nickrud: as well as translating ;)
<Pici> phrantik:
<arkatis> Khisanth: I know which applet you mean
<Khisanth> arkatis: it's from the network-manager-gnome package
<wasabi> Howdy. Trying to enable core dumps on this PowerPC gutsy machine.
<sourcemaker> cdm10: Wel... but without compiling my self... kubuntu is unusable for me... and I have to use a different disto...!
<mjkelly93> nickrud do u know where i can find some help with Mesa?
<wasabi> ulimit -c is set to unlimited. core_pattern is set to /tmp
<Pici> phrantik: It pings all of the ops in case of channel emergency, dont use it unless there is a channel emergency.
<Khisanth> nm-applet
<Dappercom_> zimon: sorry, but where can i find it, how do i install it :D
<nickrud> rodolfo, oh, give me the untranslated, it's pretty generic errors I've seen
<wasabi> still, nothing dumps
<phrantik> 10-4
<nickrud> mjkelly93, no I sure don't.
<mjkelly93> ty anyway
<Khisanth> arkatis: ah well there is one bit of detail here that is relevant, I am not using the standard 7.10 kernel, this is from EmperorLinux
<rodolfo> nickrud: no problem, (working on it, hold on)
<cdm10> sourcemaker: I'm sorry, I can't help you... if no one else can, try posting to the mailing list or forums.
<arkatis> Khisanth: mhh okay but I think that's not the point
<sourcemaker> cdm10: The only solution for this problem... is a kernel upgrade... and this seems not supported in kubuntu... and for compining the kernel my own... nobody can help me... that's bad
<mjkelly93> is anyone familiar with this error? Mesa 7.1 implementation error: i915_program_error: Exceeded max nr indirect texture lookups
<cdm10> sourcemaker: Generally, we don't provide support for people who use packages for core system pieces (like the kernel) that aren't provided by Ubuntu. If you can't use Ubuntu, by all means, use another distro that'll work better for you.
<juri> Hello, can anyone help me to install Ubuntu? I'm installing it from PXE Boot and during base-install I get on glibc package "invalid tar magic"
<Glam> will dual booting work with vista basic & ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop?
<arkatis> Khisanth: I think I have to use vista :(
<cdm10> sourcemaker: However, before abandoning Ubuntu... please try posting to the mailing list or the forum.
<Hilikus> one of my partitions stopped working, it give me "superblock read failed". how can i check if its the partition thats screwed or the hard drive itself??
<zimon> Dappercom_, first, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all lines containing "gutsy-backports". after that, run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade alsa
<mjkelly93> glam yeah im doing that right now
<cherva>  hi all i have an m3u file with some wav files and i want to make 1 wav file containing the sound of the other wav files from the m3u how can i do that ? when i type mplayer -playlist example.m3u -ao pcm:file=myfile.wav i get a myfile.wav file containing only the last wav from the m3u :(
<juri> Can someone help me with that magic?
<cdm10> Hilikus: try running fsck on it.
<Glam> ok, thanks mjkelly93
<cdm10> !fsck | Hilikus
<Khisanth> arkatis: oh wait, it has never been used on a windows machine?
<ubotu> Hilikus: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mjkelly93> glam just install ubuntu first bc the vista partitioning software is garbage
<sourcemaker> cdm10: Well.... it is not a kubuntu problem... it is just kernel related... but I think... there is no magic to compile a kernel... is quite easy.. or not in kubutu?
<Larose> Which package create /lib/modules directory ?
<arkatis> Khisanth: it has been used on a windows machine and works quite well
<Oxi-Clean> If I want to install Ubuntu as the only OS on my HDD w/o the GRUB installed is there any way to do that?  I want it to just boot to Ubuntu w/o fail.
<mjkelly93> is anyone out there familiar with Mesa3d? anyone?
<Hilikus> cdm10 but thats for ext2/3 isnt itL
<nickrud> sourcemaker, keeping in mind what cdm10 said about support, I'll mention that you'll need to get the nvidia driver from nvidia to work with your custom kernel
<Khisanth> arkatis: nvm, I was thinking of something else
<cdm10> Hilikus: I'm not entirely sure... you may want to try posting to the mailing list or forum if no one knows.
<x-X-x> what does ubuntu 7.10 gutsy use as default when i double click a .run file ?
<Khisanth> arkatis: I was thinking of the EVDO adapter
<arkatis> Khisanth: EVDO?
<phrantik> just curious: how do you do that rotating cube thing?  I have the "advanced desktop settings" installed and i have enabled the "desktop cube" but how do you make it actually do it?
<zimon> Dappercom_, maybe you need to install linux-backports-modules .. i don't know
<cdm10> phrantik: you first need to have horizontal virtual size set to more than one
<x-X-x> someone help me ?
<Khisanth> arkatis: using your cellphone to make a connection
<treetop> who remembers lynx?
<arkatis> Khisanth: ah ok
<Oxi-Clean> If I want to install Ubuntu as the only OS on my HDD w/o the GRUB installed is there any way to do that?  I want it to just boot to Ubuntu w/o fail.
<cdm10> phrantik: then try the shortcut ctrl-alt-right/left arrow
<Khisanth> arkatis: I am pretty sure you guys use something else over there :)
<Dappercom_> zimon: It did not upgrade anything... 0 upgrades...
<x-X-x> what does ubuntu 7.10 gutsy use as default when i double click a .run file ?
<rodolfo> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49551/
<phrantik> cdm10: i must have it set on only1... how do i change that?
<x-X-x> to open it
<arkatis> Khisanth: hehe. So if i type:  cat /var/log/syslog | grep iwl49 he says that the device is fully supported.
<cdm10> !anyone | x-X-x
<cdm10> x-X-x: What are you trying to install?
<Rufus_> how do i get a userlist in x-chat?
<ubotu> x-X-x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shade052> we had a group of 10 computers installed all with ssh client. Now any one can log into the other comp through ssh. To stop that we either deny access through /etc/hosts or close the ssh daemon . can the denial to this service be done to specific users from within ssh?
<Ttech> Is there an eqivelent to http://www.launchy.net/ for Ubuntu?
<zimon> Dappercom_, try apt-get -s upgrade ... are there any updates?
<Rufus_> how do i get a userlist in x-chat?
<Hilikus> xfs_check: read failed: Input/output error
<x-X-x> does anyone know what ubuntu gutsy uses as default to open a .run file?
<cdm10> x-X-x: please answer my question.
<cdm10> !repeat | Rufus_
<ubotu> Rufus_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<x-X-x> pbsetup.run
<cdm10> Rufus_: I'll install Xchat and tell you in a sec if no one else answers... but please be patient.
<Dappercom_> zimon: 0 upgrades...
<cdm10> x-X-x: what's that for?
<x-X-x> enemy territory
<x-X-x> i need to update pb
<Oxi-Clean> How can I install Ubuntu so it just boots to it, ie no GRUB asking me to run memcheck and what not?  i'm in the Ubuntu Install screen would I want to use text mode or OEM mode?
<alecwh_d> Transmission, the torrent client, has not been updated on my Ubuntu box. The latest release is .96, and it is not reflected on the official ubuntu repositories.  Is there a reason for this?
<zimon> Dappercom_, install linux-backports-modules then
<cdm10> x-X-x: you should run it in a terminal. If it's on your desktop, open the terminal, then type sh Desktop/pbsetup.run
<x-X-x> i ask you cos before when i double clicked a .run file a gui came up now it says open up with wine
<Dappercom_> zimon: apt-get install linux-backports-modules?
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: install it normally, and I can tell you what files to edit to make that happen
<nickrud> rodolfo, I have never seen that error, could you give me the untranslated version?
<zimon> Dappercom_, right
<x-X-x> sh Desktop/pbsetup.run
<x-X-x> Desktop/pbsetup.run: 18: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Pici> x-X-x: use bash, not sh
<cdm10> x-X-x: ah, sorry 'bout that
<Oxi-Clean> cdm10: would i need to have two paritions? ie a swap partition if this is the only OS i plan on running on the system
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: it has nothing to do with partitions
<osito> Hi, can anyone help me fix this error messages: [  168.201017] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<osito> [  168.201021] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: Just install as normally, and it's a setting you can change after you install.
<osito> I'm on an Inspiron 1501
<GMoo> but i'm not gonna break
<Oxi-Clean> cmd10: ok I'll come back to you when I'm there, thank you
<Dappercom_> zimon: What are these backport modules for?
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: btw
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: hold on one sec, I can tell you waht to do now..
<zimon> Dappercom_, those are the latest drivers for the ubuntu kernel
<x-X-x>  bash Desktop/pbsetup.run
<x-X-x> Desktop/pbsetup.run: Desktop/pbsetup.run: cannot execute binary file
<rodolfo> nickrud: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49553/
<treetop> jack_sparrow: disktop did exist. i powered down, re-powered and booted. same problem. neat huh?
<JonaTh> Finally, sound :) Oh, what joy
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: When you've installed it, open Applications>Add/Remove and install StartUp-Manager (or run the command sudo aptitude install startupmanager). Then, you can configure the bootloader in System>Administration>Startup Manager.
<Oxi-Clean> cmd10: last time i installed it I could not get passed grub, it ran a memcheck and it never booted the OS
<Khisanth> x-X-x: what does 'Desktop/pbsetup.run Desktop/pbsetup.run' say?
<nickrud> rodolfo, give me the output of apt-cache policy compizconfig-settings-manager
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: Well, that's 'cause your system's messed up... not because grub is causing the problem. Either way, Grub is going to have to be installed.
<Dappercom_> zimon: Installation done.. What is next? Reboot?
<cdm10> Rufus_: try moving your pointer to the right side of the window... if it turns into a double-arrow, drag to the left. That may expand your hidden user list.
<x-X-x> permission denied
<lubuntu> xXx make file first executable then put that in pb folder and   sudo ./pbsetup.run
<umer> hey guys, i need some help with my bluetooth, i have a generic bluetooth usb dongle plugged into my laptop, i have it paired with my phone, and i can send files from my phone to my laptop, but when i try to browse the phone using "obex://xx:xx:xx:etc"
<umer> it doesnt work
<Oxi-Clean> cmd10: It never failed a memcheck it passed all of them, i literally let it run all night and in the morning it was still just going back over them.  Any ideas?
<rodolfo> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49554/
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: What happened when you tried to start Ubuntu?
<zimon> Dappercom_, that's the easiest way, i guess :-)
<umer> it says /msg nickserv identify whhsposse
<Oxi-Clean> cmd10: I would get to GRUB then when I hit 'b' to boot the system it went into memcheck, I've never gotten into Ubuntu, I tried editing the boot commands but to no success
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: please type my nick correctly (cdm, not cmd) so it pops up on my desktop.
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: So, if you highlighted "Ubuntu" and hit enter... it would go into memtest?
<Oxi-Clean> yes
<nickrud> rodolfo, I don't know why it says it can't find the file, but since you already have the latest, you can hit  shift-plus  to leave it unchanged. Then continue with the gg install
<nickrud> rodolfo, deal with it later
<Oxi-Clean> cdm10: it had that in the commands to be executed
<rodolfo> nickrud: its ok
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: So, you edited the bootloader and that messed it up?
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: or was that how it was to start...
<Oxi-Clean> cdm10: thats how it was setup by default
<Dappercom_> zimon: no difference.... :(
<geekunit> Is there an Ubuntu version of Windows Movie Maker?  I just need a program to cut video files
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: strange... but there's no way to load Ubuntu without a bootloader (meaning grub or lilo), so there's no way to install without a bootloader. The bootloader isn't just to allow you to select from multiple OS's.
<khelll> what to do to have media player extension for firefox???
<Oxi-Clean> cdm10: i'm going to try to reinstall and I still have problems I'll come back.  thank you
<cdm10> Oxi-Clean: sorry I couldn't solve your problem...
<x-X-x> but where is the gui that opened .run before ?
<Oxi-Clean> cdm10: this way I have the specific boot commands infront of me
<cdm10> khelll: there should be one (the totem Firefox plugin) installed by default.
<khaotik_> can anyone help me fix my machine???
<kinglet> Hi everbody, how can I turnoff the Ubuntu Bip Sound? I mean when I press a wrong key this BIP sound playin...
<kinglet> ?
<cdm10> kinglet: go to System>Preferences>Sound and go to the System Beep tab... disable that.
<Dappercom_> zimon: It does't even detect sound card... There is no plugs and sliders in ALSA mixer etc...
<ozzloy> what's a good web gallery server?
<rodolfo> nickrud: is there some site to download this file..?
<nickrud> rodolfo, packages.ubuntu.com , good Idea. I'm looking at some similar errors on google
<kinglet> cdm10, tnx but can u tell me which of these?
<kinglet> cdm10, ahan I got it
<cdm10> kinglet: ok :)
<khaotik_> i cant save my graphic settings. can anyone help???
<kinglet> cdm10, thank u so much
<cdm10> kinglet: np
<khelll> am using firefox and i got "click here to download plugin" and it redirected me to windows media player
<kinglet> cdm10, I have a question about irssi console for IRC, I do sudo apt-get install irssi , but I cant find it in my Ubuntu
<zimon> Dappercom_, ok .. can you give me the output of grep -i codec /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<shade052> i am using 7.10 running on amd64. between the time i select ubuntu on GRUB and the time login displays on screen, the monitor goes crazy. behaves as if its not getting any signal from CPU.
<cdm10> kinglet: have you tried opening a terminal and typing irssi?
<kinglet> cdm10, can u explain me more?
<ozzloy> i have my own server, and a bunch of pictures i want to share, any suggestions?
<ozzloy> i want to host the pictures on my own server
<kinglet> cdm10, ahaan :)) I got it again
<cdm10> kinglet: go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type irssi and hit enter at the prompt
<ozzloy> set up some gallery server
<nickrud> rodolfo, read http://www.forumdebian.com.br/anterior-topico-4665.html&sid=242e8cd62bc10db86b372702b722b7b0 it looks like this guy has the same error, but there's too much for me to follow
<kinglet> cdm10, tnx again
<Dappercom_> zimon: umm... it would not be easy if its long... but ill try
<ozzloy> any suggestions on gallery server is much appreciated
<zimon> Dappercom_, no, it's one line
<khaotik_> i am unable to create new x.config.backup
<cdm10> ozzloy: try the package gallery2
<cdm10> ozzloy: I've never tried it, but it looks promising.
<shade052> i am using 7.10 running on amd64. between the time i select ubuntu on GRUB and the time login displays on screen, the monitor goes crazy. behaves as if its not getting any signal from CPU.
<ozzloy> cdm10: thanks
<drgeb> is there a way to make Awm go in a circle ?
<boo> how can i resize a ntfs partition using a GUI?
<cdm10> boo: boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD and go to System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor
<khaotik_> how can i fix my nvidia
<Dappercom_> zimon: asound directory does not exist  i.e. no such file or directory :)
<nickrud> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<rodolfo> nickrud: that guy didnt success to get  files related to " gsfonts-x11 sun-java5-jre" installed in his machine
<cdm10> boo: you can install gparted into normal Ubuntu... but it's less risky if nothing's mounted, as in the livecd.
<Pir8> I just added another drive to my linux machine. How can I make it automatically mount and read/write for all users ?
<kinglet> cdm10: how I can register a channel in freenode?
<zimon> Dappercom_, oh .. that's a problem. what about lspci | grep -i audio ?
<nickrud> rodolfo, towards the end, it looked like he was thanking for being told about  apt-get -f install
<stiggan> Pir8: Add it to fstab I think
<boo> cdm10, gparted cant resize ntfs partitions
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes, that is what i was gonna ask you
<cdm10> kinglet: you can join and create any channel... but you need to learn how to use chanserv to properly set it up.
<nickrud> rodolfo, so try it :)
<che_frisco> does anybody know how I can create a slipstream install in ubuntu? Is there a program like nlite for windows available out there?
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i boot ubuntu from USB?
<cdm10> boo: It certainly can... it's what I used to resize mine. Check the partition for errors first, that may help.
<Pir8> stiggan, ok
<stiggan> Pi8, /etc/fstab that is
<Khisanth> d0lph1nK1ng: do you know if your system can boot from USB?
<Slart> che_frisco: what would you like to add? packages?
<boo> in the file menu of gparted, i go to features, and there a NOT AVAILABLE for everythingexcept detecct on NTFS
<d0lph1nK1ng> Khisanth, yes, i enabled it in my sony vaio bios settings
<boo> that being said, i can't boot the partition
<cdm10> boo: That's strange... try it from the LiveCD. I'm positive it lets you resize NTFS.
<Slart> cdm10, boo: you don't have to install ntfs-3g or something first?
<kinglet> how I can register a channel in freenode?
<boo> I have that
<rodolfo> nickrud: well i downloaded a deb file named "compizconfig-settings-manager_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_all" and when double clicked on it, it says "there is a newer version already installed"
<cdm10> kinglet: did you not read my answer?
<nexyon> is there an app which compares directories/files by file-size and not content like diff?! or is there a switch for diff?
<boo> I can read/write to the drive but I can't resize it
<d0lph1nK1ng> Khisanth, i have the .iso and a 1 GB usb drive
 * Creed is away: Mmmmm donut...
<cdm10> boo: have you tried it from the LiveCD?
<che_frisco> Slart: I'm actually trying to make an XP install cd, but I need to slipstream some drivers for a SATA hd. It currently looks like i can only do this with windows
<Dappercom_> zimon: Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01).
<`Matir> Anyone know of a series of smartphone that synchronizes well with Linux?
<cdm10> !away | Creed
<ubotu> Creed: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<boo> cdm10, i can't boot to the livecd
<Slart> boo, cdm10: I have green ticks on all features for ntfs here
<Creed> i didnt change my nick!
<cdm10> `Matir: Palm devices work well, but they suck...
<kinglet> cdm10: sry i didnt see
<nickrud> rodolfo, what does sudo apt-get -f install say?
<kinglet> cdm10: can u plz tell me again :( sry
<Creed> blame xchat, its the default behavior ><
<`Matir> cdm10, anything work well all around?
<cdm10> kinglet: just joining the channel will create it, but you need to learn how to use chanserv correctly to properly "register" it.
<raxor> B-rabbit: I got it working... it was a perms problem
<boo> Slart, cdm10 i have been having problems with this drive....i cant boot from it and grub doesnt detect it
<Pir8> quick someone who uses virtualbox tell me what key is it to get out of seamless mode ?
<cdm10> `Matir: I have a Palm, so I'm not familiar with anything else.
<raxor> thanks for the help!
<Slart> che_frisco: ah...I have no idea really.. but you can build install cd's using jogdo for debian..perhaps ubuntu has something similar
<cdm10> kinglet: type /msg chanserv help for help.
<kinglet> cdm10: tnx so much
<Slart> che_frisco: sorry.. jigdo is the name of the software
<cdm10> boo: It may be corrupt... do you have a Windows CD? You may be able to use the recovery console on the CD to fix errors on it.
<che_frisco> Slart: Awesome, I'll look into it
<Slart> boo: is it broken? everything attached alright?
<rodolfo> nickrud: "compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version"
<DraconPern> anyone here w/ xdmcp expericne?
<boo> Slart, it's a laptop. cdm10  been there, done that many times
<nexyon> is there an app which compares directories/files by file-size and not content like diff?! or is there a switch for diff?
<boo> Can anyone help me with a booting problem i'm having?  I can't boot my windows partition, but I can see it in linux and i know grub is pointing to the right place.
<boo> i'm guessing the two problems are related
<nickrud> rodolfo, you're seeing why I stay away from outside repos, they screw things up
<cdm10> boo: At this point your only option may be to just get all the data off of it and reinstall Windows or something.
<d0lph1nK1ng> Khisanth, do i need to extract the .iso to the USB drive or make a 750MB partition?
<boo> cdm10, thats why im trying to resize it, there isnt enough free space in / for me to put everything
<Slart> boo: well.. if grub doesn't detect it.. then something is very wrong indeed.. I have no idea how to even start troubleshooting a drive if you can't detect it
<BHSPitMonkey> Slart, jigdo is a bittorrent competitor...
<Glam> how do i boot my dvd/cd-rw drive first on my acer laptop so i can run the livecd?
<rodolfo> nickrud: (linux-newbie)
<boo> Slart, i have no problems detecting it in ubuntu, though
<cdm10> boo: Resizing a corrupt NTFS partition can only end in destruction of data.
<cdm10> boo: You may want to look into getting an external HD to back it up to.
<Slart> BHSPitMonkey: oh? sure? I thought it was used to build install cd's for debian..
<Glam> it's a bit different with vista [has only done it with xp]
<DraconPern> boo: get pertpe
<nickrud> rodolfo, lots of years, and still scared of 3d party repos :)
<boo> DraconPern, what's that?
<BHSPitMonkey> Slart, stands for Jigsaw Downloader
<rodolfo> nickrud: i see ^^
<DraconPern> boo: windows rescue disk
<boo> DraconPern, it's not in ubuntu's repos
<boo> oh
<BHSPitMonkey> "Jigdo is a tool for distributing and obtaining Debian ISOs in an easy, fast and very efficient manner."  <- Slart
<rodolfo> nickrud: and i have one question
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a ISCSI sollution. Is it possible within ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> rodolfo sure. I'm not done yet, just at a roadblock
<boo> google for pertpe doesn't do anything
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i install ubuntu to hard drive from a bootable USB stick?
<Slart> BHSPitMonkey: yes.. i'm looking on the debian site now.. silly people.. why not use torrents then..
<BHSPitMonkey> Slart, I guess it's kind of both.
<DraconPern> boo: bertpe
<rodolfo> nickrud: if you guys know that these "outside" repos represent damage to the system, so why does it come 'embedded' on ubuntu?
<raxor> did anyone else notice that google was defaulting to google.co.jp today?
<cdm10> boo, DraconPern: bart, not bert
<BHSPitMonkey> Slart, it does actually assemble the ISO by downloading .debs from a list
<zimon> Dappercom_, have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11381
<cdm10> raxor: must be your IP address
<raxor> interesting
<nickrud> rodolfo, embeded? You mean, allowable?
<rodolfo> nickrud: i mean, if they're dangerous, than users shouldnt be supposed to enable it
<rodolfo> nickrud: yes, exactly
<x-X-x> i keep having the same problem whenever i hide windows to show dekstop using the button at the bottom left side of the screen all windows get hidden the they disappear when i click the bar
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, i followed instructions on www.pendrivelinux.com for gutsy and it works great dont have the exact url though thats the website
<raxor> cdm10: I am on my father in law's router... which is in the us in california.. should I be worried?
<cdm10> raxor: Also, it could have been your cookies.
<Slart> BHSPitMonkey: ah... so the debian people aren't that silly after all. =)
<devin_> hey everyone i installed a version of second life that isn't current, i have downloaded the i686 linux files from their website, but it doesn't seem to come with anything that i can compile or install, only a couple of .so files, and some directories like plugins/preferences/etc.
<nickrud> rodolfo, that's how developers share stuff, and not all of them are badly made. Canonical even hosts some, but they're vetted first.
<raxor> yeah, I am not sure, but the cookies seemed to update themselves and it is fixed now
<raxor> it happend on two computers
<devin_> could someone please help me out with installing the current version
<d0lph1nK1ng> avis, i only saw howto install ubuntu ONTO a USB drive, not FROM a usb drive
<cdm10> raxor: heh, probably not... I think if you accidentally visit any other country's google, it'll keep going there until you clear your cookies.
<d0lph1nK1ng> avis, should i hav the .iso extracted by winzip onto the usb or do i need a special program?
<Dappercom_> zimon: Yes, and more complicated things too :D
<raxor> ol
<raxor> lol
<raxor> thanks
<buggeredfstab> I am having a problem with WINE, when I click on something in its menu, it acts like it is starting to load, and then after a few moments, the load fails.
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, yes and the installation on that link is the equivalent of live cd that you can install from plus it has the option to save changes of live session
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know a gui for mencoder
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, i used a burned iso to get the files though you could probably mount the image and do it that way
<rodolfo> nickrud: so far i realized we have a problem with an 'universal' repo...that means that this repo is official. isnt it?
<tifine> i want to change the appearnce of my ubuntu, i need to get some crazy & nice themes
<tifine> if somebody have it please tell me
<cdm10> UBUNTUISLOVED: Not a general one, but I know one for DVDs.
<nickrud> rodolfo yes that one is official.
<cdm10> tifine: go to http://gnome-look.org
<UBUNTUISLOVED> whats that?
<d0lph1nK1ng> avis, does my partition on the USB stick need to be 750 MB, or is a 1GB fine?
<cdm10> UBUNTUISLOVED: acidrip
<BHSPitMonkey> Slart, che_frisco was actually looking for a tool to make an XP install CD, which seems silly anyway :)  I don't Jigdo is up for the task
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, the partition needs to be 750MB then according to the instructions on the site it needs another ext2 partition.  its simple just follow the directions carefully.
<boo> Is there any reason that a partition wouldn only become visible after ubuntu is booted, and not in, say, grub?
<x-X-x_> does someone know why everytime when i hide my windows using the button on the bottom left side of the screen that that when i click the tab for the window or when i press the button again my windows disappear ?
<basti> can I delete the files in /var/log ?
<nickrud> rodolfo, try this.  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*   , that will delete the lists of software from each repository. running apt-get update will re-download them.
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, it fits fine ona 1 GB flash drive
<Glam> how do i make the livecd boot before vista, i have an acer laptop
<avis> Glam, tell your laptop to boot from cdrom
<UBUNTUISLOVED> will acidrip convert mov's properly?
<avis> Glam, in bios settings
<Glam> i don't see a setting for it
<tifine> cdm10: these r just only wallpapers i need themes
<devin_> could someone please help me figure out what to do with the files i downloaded from second life?  it seems that it isn't a straightforward ./configure make make install routine
<cdm10> UBUNTUISLOVED: You should look for something else, acidrip is really for DVDs
<devin_> im not sure what do do with what i got
<cdm10> tifine: no, they're themes. Explore the site.
<x-X-x_> noone can help me ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i need to just convert mov's to dvd format vob's
<Glam> it only gives me the option of vista basic and something else
<rodolfo> nickrud: rm: impossible to remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': its a directory
<MenZa> devin_: what type of file is it?
<zimon> Dappercom_, so .. i guess you need to build it manually. wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<d0lph1nK1ng> avis, do i just copy the .iso to the usb drive or do i extract the contents using winzip?
<x-X-x_>  does someone know why everytime when i hide my windows using the button on the bottom left side of the screen that that when i click the tab for the window or when i press the button again my windows disappear ?
<nickrud> rodolfo, that's fine, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<aguitel> i wish jag sameaj for everybody
<zimon> Dappercom_, then follow the instructions at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cs46xx
<king-kong> Hi here! I have an external hard drive mounted on /media/ for which I cannot change the permission when using     sudo chmod 777 WD\ USB\ 2
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, the instructions assume you have a running ubuntu machine and a 1GB flash drive.  i did not have to extract the iso though you could i'm sure or maybe someone can help you mount the image
<MenZa> !fstab | king-kong
<ubotu> king-kong: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MenZa> king-kong: try reading the above link
<rodolfo> nickrud: rm: impossible to remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*': file or directory does not exist.
<d0lph1nK1ng> avis, ok great thx for ur help.  happy holidays
<king-kong> MenZa: thanks
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, there were no files in there. That's fine. Now sudo apt-get update
<tifine> cdm10: i downloaded them but how should i install them
<avis> d0lph1nK1ng, i used a good burn to do mine no scratches.  it was either that or find help i might not get here on how to mount the image and getting confused.. yes merry christmas to you too
<cdm10> tifine: go into System>Preferences>Appearance, pick the appropriate tab, and drag them in
<tifine> cdm10: there is a gtkrc file there
<cdm10> tifine: don't open them.
<MenZa> devin_: It's probably a binary installer of some sort---chmod +x <filename> ; sudo ./<filename> is my guess.
<dre1> Hello, when using the aptitude to install flashplugin-nonfree, it says the md5 sum does not match and refuses to install flash.  Is there an error in the repositories or what?
<tifine> cdm10: no it is wrong format
<rodolfo> nickrud: >update in progress<
<cdm10> tifine: is it a tar.gz or tar.bz2 file?
<tifine> tar.gz
<cdm10> tifine: and dragging it in doesn't work?
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | dre1
<ubotu> dre1: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<cdm10> tifine: can you send me a link to where you found the theme on the site?
<MenZa> dre1: please see the topic
<MenZa> :)
<tifine> cdm10: ok
<cdm10> still broken? ugh
<MenZa> Indeed.
<tifine> cdm10:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blubuntu-Aurora?content=62176
<dre1> thanks ubotu, erUSUL, and MenZa
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a ISCSI sollution. Is it possible within ubuntu 7.10?
<Blinkiz> server iscsi
<cdm10> tifine: that needs a special engine to be installed... try another theme.
<dre1> so if the installation is broken should I install it manually or wait for them to fix it, what's the ETA on the repair?
<tifine> cdm10:  let me check
<nickrud> dre1, it's been over 2 weeks, no end in sight
<dre1> wow, that's not like the team to just leave a gaping problem in the repositories like that
<cdm10> tifine: I have to go now, but there are probably a lot of people here who can help you with themes.
<cdm10> dre1: I dunno why they haven't fixed it yet... it doesn't seem like a huge job.
<dre1> I guess I'll just install it manuall then, that simple ^^
<Slart> dre1: it's not their fault I guess... adobe changed something on their site
<rodolfo> nickrud: done.
<tifine> cdm10:  is this gonna work  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum+Cyan+%26+Magenta?content=71798
<cdm10> dre1: I mean, they probably want to avoid being hasty.
<rodolfo> nickrud: and there is a warning
<lubuntu> what it's better admin gui like sudo mc ? to ubuntu
<Dappercom_> zimon: which of these i have to follow? :S
<cdm10> tifine: try it, it's a 22 KByte download.
<nickrud> rodolfo, paste it please
<dre1> that's true, cdm10, but I am slightly disappointed in them by this
<tifine> k
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> Hi, I think I have found a bug in e2fsck. I think I have a broken disk in an lvm array consisting of 4 disks, but e2fsck chrashes(or so I believe) when used on the lvm virtual partition. I've also been wondering if it is as NCQ error
<dre1> Oh well it's still my favorite distro out there
<rodolfo> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49556/
<magic_ninja> !rpm
<zimon> Dappercom_, erm .. there are choices?
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<FFighter> hey folks, while playing around with df, I've found a file system mounted on  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile called lrm... does anyone know what is this for and why it is there ?
<Dappercom_> zimon: Oh, i try quick installation? :D
<tritium> dre1: it's an Adobe change, not anything to do with ubuntu
<nickrud> rodolfo, I totally missed the cdrom in your sources.list , comment that out.
<zimon> Dappercom_, right
<rodolfo> nickrud: ok its my fault i should have told you
<DraconPern> is there a howto for freenx + 7.10?
<phrantik> ffighter: i think that is a kernel img
<FFighter> phrantik, do you know why is it mounted there ?
<nickrud> rodolfo, no, I should have been looking harder, I was only looking for universe
<rodolfo> nickrud: i used a program called APTonCD that just backs up downloaded and installed programs, so you dont need to REdownload them and you can directly install...
<dre1> tritium: well either way they should update the checksum, or if adobe is responsible for the entire issue, I'm not surprised at that at all
<nickrud> rodolfo, nice tool, isn't it
<dre1> I've got very low expectations from adobe
<dre1> :-P
<rodolfo> nickrud: yeah
<phrantik> ffighter: no clue... i just recognize that as part of the path that ihad to use when reconfiguring my grub loader
<shade052> just curious. where does Rhythmbox store the album art or lyrics it downloads from internet?
<FFighter> phrantik, must be something related to the boot process then... thank you :)
<dre1> well thanks guys
<FFighter> shade052, maybe to cache then ?
<manawyddan> Hi everyone! Does anyone know a good tutorial of how to config Mutt with IMAP?
<phrantik> ffighter: look in /boot
<phrantik> there is something with a similar file name
<manawyddan> a Gmail account for exemple?
<dre1> have a merry christmas to all you who celebrate it and happy holidays to everyone else
<Glam> how can i get to the bios screen on an acer laptop?
<shade052> FFighter i did not ask why. i asked where?
<nickrud> manawyddan, http://mutt.sourceforge.net/imap/
<FFighter> shade052, oh sorry then :)
<Khisanth> Glam: there should be a message on your boot screen and if not that should definitely be in your manaual, you usually have to press F2 or Del when it's booting
<Glam> ok
<rodolfo> nickrud: now, trying to force install
<evan__> i installed the cube but i only a desktop wich i can move i dont see a cube
<nickrud> rodolfo, just    sudo apt-get -f install    , nothing extra
<nickrud> rodolfo, -f in this case means fix
<manawyddan> nickrud: Thanks
<zimon> shade052, album art is saved in .gnome2/rhythmbox/covers .. and lyrics .. uhm .. saw that dir this morning ..
<tom3> how do i install iwlwifi on ubuntu gutsy?
<rodolfo> nickrud: hm..no new package none neither updated nor removed
<Dappercom_> zimon: compiling fails... lots of errors...
<sammyF> Hey there.I have a weird problem : I have to use the nVidia beta drivers (169.04) as the standard one crash my comp (there's an extensive thread about this problem on the forums Now. everytime I reboot, I end up in GDM failsafe mode. stopping GDM, starting the nvidia driver install but quitting just after accepting the license, and then restarting GDM fixes it everytime. I'd still like to boot normally though. any idea?
<nickrud> rodolfo, still have the aptitude window open?
<magic_ninja> does anyone know of a site to get the most up-to-date version of audacious in a package
<rodolfo> nickrud: yup
<nickrud> rodolfo, do the gg
<zimon> Dappercom_, pastebin the output somewhere
<erUSUL> sammyF: have you uninstalled the prepackaged drivers?
<rodolfo> nickrud: the same error msg
<rodolfo> nickrud: *sigh*
<phrantik> evan_ go to general options in the advanced editor, then click desktop size, then change horizontal virtual size to 4
<sammyF> erUSUL: I did. although, now that you mention it : when I tried reenabling compiz, it asked me for my admin pw, which didn't seem right. sigh ... good call, going to check whether they were reinstalled
<nickrud> rodolfo, ditto. Im gonna eat something, be back soon
<Hammer89> is Wubi not a recommended method for installing Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<rodolfo> nickrud: me too, brb...bom apetite! ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: It is a method, but not a good one
<World> Greetings and Merry Christmas all! Question= Is there anything that plays midi music embedded in web pages for Ubuntu?
<Rafeiro> yo :)
<DraconPern> need help with xdmcp
<erUSUL> sammyF: also once you checked that nvidia-glx-* is uninstalled go edit /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video and comment out everything refering to nvidia
<Rafeiro> dudes i just got x64 ubuntu, but theres no flash movies neither on firefox, or epiphany
<Rafeiro> i already installed the packages that bring it
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | Rafeiro
<Rafeiro> but doesnt run on x64 arquitecture
<ubotu> Rafeiro: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sammyF> erUSUL: indeed .. 100.14.19 are installed
<Rafeiro> any turn around?
<sammyF> erUSUL: thanks!
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: Hmmm... are the reasons for why it's not a good reason complicated?
<Slart> World: what a horrible horrible thing to ask.. ... ... you should be ashamed of yourself.. ... but yes.. I think there is
<zimon> Dappercom_, can you paste the output in www.paste2.org/new-paste or whatever your preferred pastebin is?
<Hammer89> *good method... sorry
<shade052> when you create a account using "useradd user_name", the account cant login from the login window as the account created using the  system>administration>users and groups can.why?
<gfrw> Hello, I have a question: In which way I could deactivate the automatic freedb-request when I put any kind of media-file e.g. in my CD-device? Can you give me any tip, where I could get more information?
<World> slart maybe but I'm new to ubuntu
<Slart> World: I think there is some kind of plugin... can't remember the name.. but it makes all those..*shudder* old pages with midi background music work =)
<Dappercom_> zimon: takes some time :D
<zimon> Dappercom_, why? did you close the console? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: I read a rather detailed report that if things go wrong you can trash your ntfs partition... Not just the file/folder for Wubi ubuntu..
<Slart> World: midi music on webpages is just as bad on windows as it is on ubuntu =)
<World> slart thanks. Some of us old farts still use midi.
<Hammer89> Jack_Sparrow: Yikes... thanks for letting me know
<Rafeiro> erUSUL, anyway to go around?
<Rafeiro> i cant watch my pron :)
<erUSUL> shade052: you should use adduser; useradd is too low level and you have to do manually many things...
<sammyF> erUSUL: do you know of any way to make Ubuntu think that the proprietary drivers are installed? because I guess that if I disable compiz for a reason or another  and then try to reenable it later on, Ubuntu will bitch about the drivers not being there again :/
<Slart> World: oh.. don't get me wrong.. the midi format is good.. I just hate web pages that insist on playing music
<chairman> hmm, I thought webpages with midi files was hunted down and killed a long time ago....
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89: Feel free to use it...  ir read up on it for yourself and decide
<Slart> World: you'll probably want to use timidity for playing midi's on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Rafeiro: the forums threath on the factoid may offer one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Slart> !timidity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Rafeiro> tks ;-)
<erUSUL> sammyF: dunno sorry
<World> slart me too, that's why I create them. Annoyance brings attention. lol
<Slart> ah.. there you are, world.. look at that link from ubotu
<sammyF> erUSUL: no matter. you helped me a great deal already :)
<Dappercom_> zimon: yes, lost the output...
<phrantik> World: ur not lookin to good :-)
<GMoo> question: does ubuntu come with divx codecs installed
<World> phrantik thanks lol
<shade052> erUSUL: can you explain what you mean when you say "too low level".
<Dappercom_> zimon: You may not understand this because it contains finnish language :D
<sammyF> GMoo: no. but if you try to read a divx, you'll get a nice message asking you if you want to install them.
<waremperor> question : Trying to connect n70 mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth, link is working with hdcitool, but wammu don't want to link... why ?
<jbinder> .wc
<king-kong> Hi here again. I know the ropes for fstab. It mounts my floppy and CD-ROM on startup. I want it to also mount my 2nd hard drive (that used to be an external one until I ripped it out of the casing). How do I find out what Ubuntu sees it as ?
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> shade052: I think useradd only adds the appropriate line in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, while adduser does some more
<sammyF> GMoo: and then if you answer yes, it will install the codecs for you
<zimon> Dappercom_, haha .. i want to start learning finnish in february or so :-)
<thex> hi
<erUSUL> shade052: you have to specify *everything* related to the user creation on command line uid gid home dir etc i bet you have to create the home dir manually too... it is meant to be called from scripts and the like
<World> OK I have TiMidity++ and it plays excilent on comand, however when I open a webpage with midi embedded it does not play.
<erUSUL> shade052: man useradd
<shade052> Vertigo[ubuntu]: can i please know what that extra is?
<thex> got a problem kompiling a kernel could somebody pls help me?
<GMoo> ty samiam
<Slart> World: perhaps this one will help.. it's not the one I remember.. but it says it will play IE only bgsound midis https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1765
<GMoo> ty sammyF
<king-kong> In other words, how do I know what to put on the 1st column in fstab
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> shade052: as erUSUL wrote, man useradd and adduser, I don't know the spesifics
<erUSUL> !uuid | king-kong
<ubotu> king-kong: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shade052> erUSUL: sounds sensible. roger
<thex> nobody?
<king-kong> erUSUL: I'll get reading on that, thanks
<shade052> we had a group of 10 computers installed all with ssh client. Now any one can log into the other comp through ssh. To stop that we either deny access through /etc/hosts or close the ssh daemon . can the denial to this service be done to specific users from within ssh?
<erUSUL> king-kong: no problem
<Slart> !hi | thex
<ubotu> thex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sammyF> GMoo: same with all standard proprietary codecs really : they are not there by default for legal reasons .. but Ubuntu is rather helpful when you appear to need them
<thex> hi
<GMoo> copy that sammyF
<waremperor> question : Trying to connect n70 mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth, link is working with hdcitool, but wammu don't want to link... why ?
<GMoo> i am now watching a divx on my ubuntu system
<World> slart thanks
<sammyF> GMoo: enjoy ;)
<Slart> World: you're welcome
<Khisanth> shade052: they would have to have accounts on all those computers as well
<GMoo> now sammyF: i have a shitload of mp3s --- i have used the default music player as well as the other music player offered from add/remove programs --- both are giving me trouble when adding music over the network
<sammyF> nighty and merry xmas a day off everybody
<Khisanth> shade052: now why would people have accounts on systems they aren't supposed to access? :)
<sammyF> or perhaps not
<sammyF> GMoo: how so?
<atarinox> can somebody tell me where in my filesystem the terminal app is located?
<Khisanth> depends on which one you are using
<manawyddan> nickrud: Sorry i'm having another problem, i've sent an e-mail to test the configuration. Gmail received it, it's in the sent e-mails folder, but for some reason the e-mail wasn't sent, i've sent the e-mail to a Yahoo account of mine, do you know what might be causing this?
<sammyF> GMoo: do you mean LAN or internet?
<thex> Slart, could you help me?
<waremperor> GMoo, I'd the same problem, installing some basic codec is helpfull and is annoying this proble
<GMoo> no no
<GMoo> just adding the mp3s
<GMoo> amarok and rythmbox
<GMoo> are crappy
<GMoo> is there anything that is cleaner to play my music
<zimon> Dappercom_, did i miss something .. or haven't you pasted yet?
<GMoo> i'm only running it on a 450 mhz PIII
<GMoo> 512 mb ram
<shade052> Khisanth: figure this. all the comps were installed togther from a single computer. all the root passwds were set to same value. all the 10 users login as root on there own consoles... i know given too much power but is it possible?
<sammyF> GMoo: hmm using Amarok right now .. but it really depends on what you're looking for. Amarok is great if you want custom random  playlists, and generally want an organized way to manage your music.
<Dappercom_> zimon: http://www.paste2.org/p/10995    There are some translations end of the file ;-)
<GMoo> sammyF i was using amarok but had trouble adding music over the network ?
<sammyF> GMoo: for fast listening of random files, I use audacious
<GMoo> sammy: does it have jump to file
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> GMoo: if you aren't too afraid of terminals, I'd say cplay is a pretty good player
<sammyF> GMoo: yep .. that was my question : what network? LAN?
<Slart> thex: sure.. what's the problem
<GMoo> yessir sammy f
<Glam> i tried loading my livecd, but i got an error
<Highlife> Hey does anyone know the command to backup a password protected ftp server with wget?
<GMoo> what is the error, Glam
<GMoo> vertigo: this is my first day using linux. i have a fear of terminals
<magic_ninja> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sammyF> GMoo: hmm .. Can't help you much with that I'm afraid .. only one comp here
<Glam> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Glam> ignore that period infront of the /
<waremperor> question : Trying to connect n70 mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth, link is working with hdcitool, but wammu don't want to link... why ?
<sammyF> GMoo: but thanks ... now you reminded me that I wanted to install ubuntu on an old laptop I have upstairs :)
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> GMoo: ah, audacious, bmpx, beep-media-player xmms are GUI-programs =)
<Slart> Highlife: if I have to guess you're not looking at one command.. it'll probably be wget+50 or more switches =)
<GMoo> ty Vertigo[ubuntu]... now i must learn how to install audacious
<Glam> this is 7.10 if it matters
<mongolai> i'm about to install feisty in a VMWare player. Can I install *without* XOrg and GNOME (ie, just text-mode) ?
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> GMoo: aptitude or synaptic
<GMoo> suggestions, sammyf
<GMoo> what?
<GMoo> huh?
<sammyF> GMoo: System->Administration->Synaptic
<GMoo> i just intsalling linux... burned the .iso from ubuntu
<Highlife> Slart: Yeah that's what I was thinking, thats why I came here I figured someone has probably done the same thing and would have it already written up
<GMoo> okay i clicke don synpatic package manager, sammyf
<zimon> Dappercom_, configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ... seems like you're missing binutils or something
<Slart> mongolai: perhaps the alternate or server install iso.. or why not try the small one.. jos?
<sammyF> GMoo: actually "Synaptic Package Manager
<sammyF> GMoo: use the search button ;)
<GMoo> sec, it's loading
<Dappercom_> zimon: i just installed xubuntu... could that be :S
<Slart> Highlife: well.. I do the same whenever I have to do anything with wget.. or read the manual for half a day
<mongolai> Slart: I can try the alternate, but I already have a Feisty disc.
<gam3> I have a lvm2 partition and can't get ubunto to see it
<Glam> anybody have an idea what it means?
<Khisanth> shade052: there is a setting in sshd_config for that, there is also one specifically for root
<Dappercom_> zimon: how can i fix this?
 * sammyF can picture GMoo's eyes widening at the sheer number of programs in Synaptic ;)
<Probey> UBUNTU SUCKS
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> gam3: have you installed the lvm2 packages?
<zimon> Dappercom_, apt-get install build-essential
<GMoo> yeah this is pretty wild stuff man
<Probey> Does it work on Radeon X1950 Pro ?
<arooni-mobile> i just got a pair of motorola bluetooth s9 bluetooth headphones......... how in the world will i hook them up to my t61 laptop with built in bluetooth and gutsy 7.10?? ;p
<gam3> yes
<sammyF> Probey: truly ... you're a l33t and should only use Gentoo
<Slart> mongolai: oh.. well.. I don't think you can install it wihtout installing gnome etc.. you'll probably have to install the whole thing and remove stuff afterwards
<Probey> l33t people use winxp tbh
<gam3> I just need to have vgchange -ya run
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> gam3: does'nt work?
<sammyF> GMoo: yeah ... just try not ot get into a download frenzy ;)
<gam3> in debian /etc/init.d/lvm2 would do this.
<Probey> i tried few monthes ago to run it with radeon 9800 pro and all the fonts looked like shit, and couldnt browse the internet without screwing up my eyes.
<GMoo> lol okay sooooo audascious
<Pici> !language | Probey
<ubotu> Probey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Probey> and yes i did that msstcorefonts shit and all that other bullshit!
<Dappercom_> zimon: found something to install...
<zimon> Dappercom_, this will take some time ..
<mongolai> Slart: hmm. yea, I guess I'll just get the server or something else. Thanks.
<jath> ive read about some of the problems with the screen not coming up after opening the laptop lid. but i have the complete opposite problem! i set the power properties to 'blank screen' when lid is shut, but that dosent happen. it goes black for a few seconds and then just lights right back up, even though it is shut
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> gam3: you've done a lvscan, and a pvscan?
<gam3> I am thinking udev only works if the whole drive is lvm?
<sammyF> Probey: you might be astonished, but I'd agree that people who think of themselves as a couple of numbers are definitely using Windows ;)
<Dappercom_> zimon: it wanted install cd...
<Slart> mongolai: look for that new small ubuntu.. it's supposed to be made for vm's.. jeos or something
<Linnk> Hi guys :)
<gam3> All works if vgchange -ya is run
<zimon> Dappercom_, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the first line
<Probey> sammyF: atleast my eyes stay intact
<Glam> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off, help?
<Pici> !jeos | mongolai
<gumpish> is there any way to navigate through a tar file without extracting it? =(
<ubotu> mongolai: JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<zimon> Dappercom_, and run apt-get update afterwards ..
<scguy318> Glam: try booting with all_generic_ide
<mongolai> Slart: thanks. looking into that right now!
<intelikey> Glam modprobe the correct drivers and mount the root fs  then exit
<Slart> mongolai: you're welcome.. and good luck
<GMoo> sammyF: do you have AIM?MSN?
<sammyF> Probey: you mean, you don't ever actually get to use it due to constant reboots, so you don't strain too much? nice feature!
<arooni-mobile> how do i do this:  One can enable Bluetooth by pressing FnF5. If this doesn't work, you can load the ibm_acpi or thinkpad_acpi kernel module and run the following command with root privileges:
<gam3> tar -tf filenaem
<Linnk> How come that fglrxinfo output looks fine when my cpu still uses 50% cpu when running the gears test app? :)
<sammyF> GMoo: yes, but I don't give away my nick, sorry
<Probey> sammyF: my winxp is super stable!
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: which part?
<arooni-mobile> second part scguy318
<Slart> sammyF: don't feed it
<Probey> and it doesnt hurt you physically, unlike ubuntu.
<waremperor> question : Trying to connect n70 mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth, link is working with hdcitool, but wammu don't want to link... why ?
<scm> Greetings, could someone sugest a good general chat channel? I does not have to be Ubuntu related but that would be cool too.
<GMoo> lol damn
<Slart> scm: #ubuntu-offtopic
<GMoo> i wanted to annoy the crap out of you
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: sudo modprobe ibm_acpi or sudo modprobe thinkpad_acpi
<sammyF> Probey: actually, I wasn't talking about instability (but now that you mention it ...)
<Glam> how would i go about doing that?
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> gam3: if you've added the appropriate lines to /etc/fstab and it doesn't work, I'm prolly not techsavvy enough to help you
<scm> slart: thank you
<Glam> i'm booting it off of a livecd
<Slart> scm: you're welcome
<arooni-mobile> scguy318, do i have to do that everytime i login?  or just 1 time?
<sammyF> Slart: sigh .. yep .. I'm afraid I was in "let's get baited" mood
<Slart> sammyF: =)
<sammyF> anyway ... need to sleep off yesterday's alcohol ... soooo .. nightyyyy
<GMoo> peace
<ketrox> hi i'm trying to add an acpi event in /etc/acpi/events with event=hotkey ATKD 0000006a action=/sbin/wlan.sh but it doesent work when i press the key
<arooni-mobile> scguy318, i get this error: bash: /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth: Permission denied
<arooni-mobile>   when i run: [davies] sudo echo "enable" > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth
<Dappercom_> zimon: Then try again that compiling?
<gam3> Vertigo: I'll see if that add magic.
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: looks like that file it mentions does not exist
<intelikey> Glam when you get the busybox shell that you described, when trying to boot from hdd   either the root=  has the wrong address in your boot/grub/menu.lst  or you are not loading the propper drivers for the disk/partition/filesystem   it's one of the two.
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: the modprobe has to be done at each reboot unless you add the name of the module into /etc/modules
<zimon> Dappercom_, after installing build-essential, yes
<arooni-mobile> scguy318, i thought it was giving me an error that i just didn't have those files enabled
<arooni-mobile> or access ot them
<Dappercom_> zimos: yes, ill try
<Dappercom_> zimon: its working!
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: well, for some reason the bluetooth file in /proc does not exist
<intelikey> Glam or do you mean that you get a shell without job control when booting the live CD ?
<Glam> yeah
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> gam3: if you add it correctly, I belive it should be mounted with a mount -a, if all modules and such are in place
<arooni-mobile> anyone know how to get my bluetooth working on a t61?
<zimon> Dappercom_, nice. i hope that driver will be working, too :-)
<Dappercom_> yes, ill hope too :D
<Glam> i get that busybox job control when loading from the livecd
<Linnk> My fglrxinfo output looks like this http://texticle.net/676
<Linnk> Which should be ok according to the guide I followed
<scguy318> Glam: try booting with all_generic_ide
<xocolate> boa noite
<intelikey> Glam bad burn on the iso... or unusual hardware and the kernel isn't finding the drive    is it a usb cd/dvd drive ?
<Glam> cd/dvd in the laptop
<xocolate> alguem pode me ajudar com um probleminha aqui?
<scguy318> !br | xocolate
<ubotu> xocolate: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Glam> it worked with my desktop without the error
<scguy318> Glam: try booting with the all_generic_ide kernel option
<maxwell3> my mouse is stuck how can i reload the driver from terminal
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> maxwell3: you could kill gdm, don't know about killing only mouse though
<Dappercom_> zimon: where could i find that alsa-lib package and alsa-utils...?
<DWonderly> im running with an ATI X1650 and I got Compiz to work with Xsessions however, everything runs VERY slow and when I try to run something graphic related I get my session restarted. Any ideas how to fix or how to configure it?
<snurtle> unplug and plug in
<maxwell3> k
<intelikey> Glam ok it's hardware related.   probably your lappy has real scsi and when ide-scsi emulation is turned on(which the live CD does) the resulting change in device addressing is confusing the kernel.   maybe check the forums for others that have had the same error.
<snurtle> is it a wireless battery operated mouse?
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> maxwell3: with a "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then with start you'll kill and restart X/GDM
<maxwell3> no
<Glam> ok
<snurtle> usb mouse?
<maxwell3> yes
<zimon> Dappercom_, they should already be installed .. try dpkg -l | grep alsa
<arooni-mobile> how do i find out if the module: ibm-acpi is running?
<snurtle> i would unplug it and then plug it back and and restart your OS
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: lsmod | grep ibm-acpi
<snurtle> try it and let us know if it worksOR try and plug it into a different USB port
<gam3> Vertigo: No that did not do it.
<Fezzler> I have a Belkin F5U109 Serial-to-USB cable connected to my Win CE 2.11 device and Ubuntu.
<intelikey> Glam i wont try to walk you through a blind boot on that, because i'm not that familear with the unionfs and casper image that the live cd uses   hope there is an easy fix on the forums or someone else here knows on.
<arooni-mobile> scguy318, thanks.  what happens when i do sudo modprobe ibm-acpi ....... and then i run your grep command and i get back nothing
<intelikey> one
<shade052> any good chat rooms for networking in linux
<Fezzler> "lsusb" shows the cable is identified.  What is a simple test I can do to see if data can flow back and forth
<Vertigo[ubuntu]> gam3: and you are shure your line in fstab is right?
<ck23> hi ppl
<volk> how do I find out which package I need to install in order to get a speciffic file?
<arooni-mobile> can i install debian packages (like bluez-utils and libs .........) to ubuntu gutsy?
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: weird, you probably should check dmesg | tail
<tritium> volk: apt-file is useful for that
<ck23> i want to setup a static route in network/interfaces. what's the difference between "up route add.." and "post-up route add.."?
<gam3> double checking
<Dappercom_> zimon: what side of the world do you live? Clock is here 01:44 and i should go to sleep :D
<Fezzler> On the Win CE 2.11 I can use PocketDOS and enter "type dl.bat >com1:
<intelikey> Fezzler    cat or od <device inode>   for a read on it.
<arooni-mobile> scguy318, no mention of the bluetooth thing when i runt htat command.......... any other ideas?
<Fezzler> But I'm not sure what app to use on the Ubuntu side.  The cable is ttyUSB0
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone use ubuntu alpha 2 8.04
<zimon> Dappercom_, i'm from germany
<arooni-mobile> how do i know if bluetooth is enabled on my t61 laptop?
<arooni-mobile> on gutys
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: unfortunately no, I'm not familiar with Bluetooth :( you probably should repose your question for others
<intelikey> !de | zimon if you need language specific support...
<ubotu> zimon if you need language specific support...: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<scguy318> Andre_Gondim: the people in #ubuntu+1 probably do
<waremperor> question : Trying to connect n70 mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth, link is working with hdcitool, but wammu don't want to link... why ?
<andrew[andrboot]> @ arooni-mobile if bluetooth is enablbed ubuntu should be runninga bluetooth proggie
<zimon> intelikey, .....
<Andre_Gondim> scguy318, tks
<andrew[andrboot]> i can conenct my n73 to bluetooth but thats about it.. i cannot make a modem link :p
<arooni-mobile> andrew[andrboot], it is running a bluetooth program at boot, but the LED light under booth doesn't light up
<Dappercom_> zimon: there is no alsa-lib package :S
<gam3> Vertigo: It is correct /dev/gummo/wow                            /opt            ext3    defaults        0       0
<andrew[andrboot]> @ arooni-mobile can you "scan" for devices wiht the util?
<arooni-mobile> any idea on how to transfer files over bluetooth?  or connect to my headphones using a2dp and avrcp
<intelikey> zimon or if you are good help and speak the language.  they always appreciate more help.
<arooni-mobile> andrew[andrboot], not that i can see :((
<zimon> intelikey, i was just answering a question ..
<Dappercom_> zimon: sorry, i found it :D
<Fezzler> Dumb question:  Is Terminal Server Client a simple terminal program I can receive data over from a serial connection?
<Dappercom_> zimon: now, ill do reboot?
<tritium> Fezzler: no, it's for VNC and other remote desktop connections
<zimon> Dappercom_, if no more errors occured during the build, give it a try :-)
<Dappercom_> ok
<rodolfo> nickrud: still here?
<Dappercom_> zimon: ill first give those permissions
<FFighter> is there a way to save the server and channels opened on Xchat so that they will open automatically at the next startup ?
<lubuntu> quit
<andrew[andrboot]> @ FFighter you need to "add the networks"
<prolific> hey how do i install tar.gz file
<gam3> mount: special device /dev/mapper/gummo-wow does not exist
<intelikey> FFighter in the full xchat yes.  i don't know about the xchat-gnome package
<FFighter> intelikey, full xchat ?
<intelikey> FFighter yes
<rencore_> how can i adjust my monitor color settings on my laptop
<FFighter> intelikey, you mean that there is a commercial version available ?
<intelikey> !b-e | prolific
<ubotu> prolific: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zimon> Dappercom_, you don't need to restart. just follow the instructions and run modprobe
<intelikey> FFighter no it's free
<prolific> k
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know if it's possible to change a partition size without losing the data on it?
<wilo> hello
<intelikey> !gparted | SpudDogg
<ubotu> SpudDogg: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<TheDoctor2> Hi,   My login screen does not show my users anymore?
<zeka> SpudDogg, yes - it's possible. I am no sure though which open source project does this.
<Dappercom_> zimon: errors again... cant do chmod... no /dev/dsp and no /dev/mixer and no /dev/midi...
<TheDoctor2> How do I fix it? Its just blank, but I have 2 users
<wilo> i need help with screenlets, im using gutsy and gnome
<prolific> i tried ./configure and that worked but when i tried the "make" command it says no target fil specified
<pvl1> has anyone gotten gnump3d to work under gutsy
<SpudDogg> intelikey: are you telling me gparted will partition hda1 without erasing it?
<wilo> can someone help
<SpudDogg> !ask | wilo
<TheDoctor2> SpudDogg,  wilo: i need help with screenlets, im using gutsy and gnome
<ubotu> wilo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dm> Hello. I'm trying to compile the spca5xx kernel module on 7.10 but get an error "linux/config.h: No such file or directory". Any idea?
<k335> hi
<intelikey> SpudDogg yes it can.    i don't advise changing any fs without making backups of anything you don't want to loose first.
<SpudDogg> intelikey: ok, gonna try it out.  Thanks
<wilo> how do i install a screenlet, i ahve the screenlet manager, but i can't install the packages
<zimon> Dappercom_, ah .. right. your soundcard wasn't detected .. hm. maybe run /etc/init.d/makedev ... i don't know if that works
<TheDoctor2> wili: whats the error?
<Andres22_rio4> Como se hace para que emerald se ejecute al inicio del sistema?
<arooni-mobile> whats that command you can run to see what packages you need before compiling something?
<pvl1> does gnump3d work under gutsy
<TheDoctor2> wilo: whats the problem
<scguy318> !es | Adnres22_rio4
<ubotu> Adnres22_rio4: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dm> !es | Andres22_rio4
<ubotu> Andres22_rio4: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> SpudDogg i'm told if it's a windows partition   i.e. where windows lives,  then you need to first boot windows and turn off any page file (swap file)   and defrag it first.
<scguy318> Andres22_rio4: and you should do emerald --replace I think
<gam3> I need vgchage -ay on startup.  Any ideas the best way to do that?
<x-X-x> how do i uninstall the whole wolfenstein enemy territory?
<Andres22_rio4> thats doesnt work
<Dappercom_> zimon: umm. how  do i run it :D
<intelikey> SpudDogg something about windows writting the pagefile at the very end of the partition
<SpudDogg> intelikey: nah, it's an ext3 partition.
<intelikey> k
<zimon> Dappercom_, sudo /etc/init.d/makedev
<Andres22_rio4> #ubuntu-es
<Zoo> Hey
<SuperVHS> hello masters..
<SuperVHS> one question..
<wilo> TheDoctor2: when i download packages from gnome-look.org, i unpack them into the screenlet folder, and they dont show up on the manager
<scguy318> Andres22_rio4: type /join #ubuntu-es
<SuperVHS> i have install in my server Feisty (Server)
<TheDoctor2> wilo: check where you vare puting them?
<gam3> I need to run 'vgchange -ay' on startup, What is the best way to get that done?
<SuperVHS> and in this repository exist this version of clamav-fresclam
<Zoo> I had to format my Windows partition <-haha, hate windows, and then I used my live cd to restore grub and I can go back into linux now, but I can boot Windows now..., can anyone give me some help?
<scguy318> gam3: add it to your Session startup
<Dappercom_> zimon: it gives choises like start... i did it and it did something :D
<SuperVHS> 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.5
<zimon> Dappercom_, right .. start is the option
<intelikey> !enter | SuperVHS
<ubotu> SuperVHS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danielvieceli> here to conect to ubuntu brasil?
<wols_> Zoo: sudo update-grub
<Dappercom_> zimon: do i try the chmod again?
<Zoo> wols_: I did
<TheDoctor2> Zoo: you need to repair grup
<SpudDogg> intelikey: looks like i can't repartition while it's mounted...That sucks because I'm trying to partition my ubuntu partition.  i suppose i'll use the livecd
<zimon> Dappercom_, yes
<SuperVHS> existe one error in this version, that no update this virusdatabase correct
<wols_> Zoo: and no windows on the menu still?
<Jacoclaim> How the hell do you get Gutsy to log boot messages? (BOOTLOGD_ENABLE is yes. /var/log/boot shows: (Nothing has been logged yet.) )
<SuperVHS> ok.. sorry ubotu
<Zoo> wols_: yea, there is, but I cant boot it, "No such device"
<danielvieceli> here to conect to ubuntu brasil?
<Fezzler> Can I use a Serial-to-USB cable with Ubuntu?
<scguy318> !br | danielvieceli
<ubotu> danielvieceli: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wilo> TheDoctor2, i am putting them in the /usr/local/share/screenlets. i want to use this screenlet: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sidebar+Screenlet+%28Vista%27ish+look%29?content=63172
<wols_> !br | danielvieceli:
<ubotu> danielvieceli:: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dappercom_> zimon: didnt work :D
<danbhtwo> I'm having trouble with a program using %100 of my cpu, udevd
<fab5freddy> i am using a sony ux280p ultra portable pc, i installed ubuntu gutsy via a flash drive, now i want to add build-essential but it keeps telling me to insert the cd..  how do i get around this?
<zimon> Dappercom_, if that still doesn't work you maybe need to reboot .. that's some initrd stuff that i hate because i don't understand it
<arooni-mobile> oh noes!  i just installed: blueman (http://blueman.tuxfamily.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=56) ... BUT when i ran it, it said 'no adapters found' ... even though my ibm t61 has built in bluetooth......... ideas?
<Fred_> olá
<danielvieceli> thankś
<FFighter> Fred_, only english here
<ompaul> arooni-mobile, do this, apt-cache search blue | grep -i tooth
<wols_> fab5freddy: edit your sources.list, remove the cdb-cdrom lines, add if no already there the ubuntu repos
<BlaenkDenum> hey the format for tar.gz archiving is tar cvzf folder folder.tar.gz right?
<Fred_> hi
<Fred_> hi
<asteriskguy> so I loaded ubuntu 64 on my laptop and it only recognized 3 out of 4 GB of RAM
<Andres22_rio4> how i can make to run emereld on the sistem start?
<wols_> BlaenkDenum: cvzf folder.zar.gz folder
<axjv> fab5freddy: You could also direct download build-essential from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fb%2Fbuild-essential%2Fbuild-essential_11.3ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=dbf21241506cb04fc6f67a93aaaf991b&arch=i386&type=main
<arooni-mobile> ompaul, which one do i want............. theres lots
<arooni-mobile> :P
#ubuntu 2007-12-26
<ompaul> BlaenkDenum, the other way around
<FFighter> Fred_, where are you from? You might want to try a channel specific for your country :)
<BlaenkDenum> wols_: just noticed haha thanks
<FFighter> Fred_, and hi :)
<cherva>  hi all i have an m3u file with some wav files and i want to make 1 wav file containing the sound of the other wav files from the m3u how can i do that ? when i type mplayer -playlist example.m3u -ao pcm:file=myfile.wav i get a myfile.wav file containing only the last wav from the m3u :(
<intelikey> SuperVHS you can probably use the package from the gutsy release      but if it gives dependancy errors, then i didn't tell you to do it.  :)
<danbhtwo> I'
<gam3> Thanks everyon.
<Fezzler> How do I connect to a USB port?
<ompaul> arooni-mobile, read them slowly and it should help you a lot
<wols_> asteriskguy: does your bIOS recognize 4GB on bootup?
<Fred_> where do you live?
<Fezzler> With a terminal program to receive data from ttyUSB0
<kyu_flux> damn xchat/gnome
<danbhtwo> I'm haveing trouble with a program udevd, its eating ALL the cpu, it has currently used 15 minutes of cpu time
<ompaul> !bluetooth | arooni-mobile
<ubotu> arooni-mobile: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BlaenkDenum> kyu_flux: get regular xchat...
<intelikey> !packages > SuperVHS
<wilo> TheDocotor2, any ideas?
<wols_> danbhtwo: restart it
<asteriskguy> hmm...when I go into BIOS setup it recognizes (2) 2GB, however at POST it only counts 3GB
<kyu_flux> BlaenkDenum: I did, i'm going to find the other plugins for it before I use it full time though
<danbhtwo> wols_ the computer?
<Strem> ive got an old rig and i installed ubuntu, then when i reboot it tells me to insert a valid boot disk, which is odd because it never has done before, any ideas?
<Zoo> wols_: in menu.lst, windows is set to root		(hd0,1), but right now its on partition 5, do I need to change it to root		(hd0,5) ?
<wols_> asteriskguy: make it recognize 4GB on POST and ubuntu will too
<SuperVHS> in Feisty(server) this package clamav-freshclam (0.90.2-0ubuntu1.5) dont update virus database correct.. is necesary update clamav for version > 91.0 .. in the repository dont exist this version.. but in backport yes... my question, is: this version (server) no is mantence for 2 years ??? i yes.. where are this security updates for clamav ???
<wols_> danbhtwo: udevd
<intelikey> Fezzler cant sshd listen on a device ?
<Fred_> hi people
<Ttech> Zoo ywea?
<wols_> Zoo: 0,4
<intelikey> Fezzler just a thought.
<danbhtwo> wols_ how?
<wols_> intelikey: no
<Zoo> wols_: root		(hd0,4) ?
<asteriskguy> hmm....no luck...stupid Gateway, BIOS has no such option
<wols_>  /etc/init.d/udev restart
<SuperVHS> hello intelikey-.. but this server version, dont then 2 years of updates/upgrades ???
<danbhtwo> roger that
<rencore_> how am i supposed to change the gamma on my laptop
<Fred_> oiiiiiiiiiiii
<jetscreamer> with the gamma control
<Slart> rencore_: depending on the screen you might be able to use i2c .. gnome-monitor-settings  or something
<Dappercom_> zimon: still no such file or directory...
<intelikey> wols_ ummm you'd have to assign the device an address wouldn't you...   k.
<zimon> Dappercom_, did you reboot?
<Dappercom_> zimon, yes :(
<laughzilla> hi :) how xome with ubuntu 7.10 freshly installed 5 days ago, i can't see some .swf apps (ie: vid clips & games) on the web ie: revver.com, yet i can see others, ie: youtube.??
<wols_> intelikey: what are you talking about? ssh listens on tcp ports. not devices
<askand> How can I check what keycode a button have?
<snurtle> i like balls Merry Christmas
<jangari> anyone know hoe to fix an error such as: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 26 21:23:11 2007"
<wols_> laughzilla: what flash plugin do you use?
<scguy318> jangari: check your date/time
<laughzilla> wols_ whatever is the default with a fresh 7.10 installation?
<zimon> Dappercom_, crap.
<jangari> that's fine
<wilo> how do i install http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sidebar+Screenlet+%28Vista%27ish+look%29?content=63172
<exile> hello
<wols_> laughzilla: there is no "default" since flash won't be installed automatically since it's non-free
<Dappercom_> zimon: why they does not exist?
<wilo> it wont let me run it in screenlet manager
<wilo> any ideas?
<exile> i have a problem with playing commercial dvds. i have the right lib installed, but totem player says it cant read it. vlc just crashes
<wols_> !dvd | exile
<ubotu> exile: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mrMister> exile: medibuntu
<laughzilla> wols_ well i did not manually install it afaik and i can see .swf files properly on youtube, and not on other sites.
<intelikey> SuperVHS no i meant only the one package.   as a bug fix.   but that might not be the best way.
<jangari> scguy318: is there a different time/date configuration apart from that time/date applet on the panel?
<zimon> Dappercom_, i'm not sure .. seems like your soundcard isn't detected, although the driver is there
<Slart> !info gddccontrol | rencore_
<ubotu> rencore_: gddccontrol: a program to control monitor parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 188 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 alpha arm)
<wols_> laughzilla: dpkg -l |grep gnash
<exile> thank you
<danbhtwo> wols_ heh, well, its not really restarting, but it does seem to have slowed down
<laughzilla> wols_ so i see a GNASH SWF Viewer in my "Applications  >  Internet"
<laughzilla> ok
<wols_> laughzilla: that's why. gnash is alpha software
<zimon> anybody .. do you have to rebuild the initrd after adding a new module to the kernel?
<SuperVHS> yes.. i think that no is the best way .... and this is "sever" version !!!!
<laughzilla> wols_ ok well i didn't pick it or anything, that's just what came with ubuntu 7.10
<waremperor> question : Trying to connect n70 mobile phone to my computer by bluetooth, link is working with hdcitool, but wammu don't want to link... why ?
<fxfitz> I'm getting a "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"." ... can anyone help?
<laughzilla> so can i install something that will work, wols_  ?
<SuperVHS> mmm..mmm.. i open one case in bugzilla
<Fezzler> Me thinks Serial-to-USB cable does not work in Ubuntu
<intelikey> zimon if the module is loaded in the initramfs  then yes.   else no.
<Dappercom_> zimon: i tried to tell you :D... The whole thing doesnt detect soundcard shit...
<wols_> !flashissue | laughzilla
<ubotu> laughzilla: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dm> Hello. Can anyone help me compiling a kernel module? I get "linux/config.h: No such file or directory"
<askand> Where is my loginscript?
<zimon> Dappercom_, yeah .. but up to now, the driver for your soundcard was missing. now it's there
<laughzilla> wols_ this means that flash doesn't work properly on ubuntu right now?
<Dappercom_> zimon: thats not help much :S
<laughzilla> or rather that i can't install it properly at the moment?
<rencore_> how can i tell what my screen is
<laughzilla> ok well i'll be patient if i have to be ... how long does this sort of stuff generally to get resolve in this community? i imagine a lot of folks wanna be able to view .swf files.
<SuperVHS> who i find the version (server or desktop) is installed in one pc ???
<dxdemetriou> how can I change the resolution from gdm? I have installed Gutsy and it uses 1400x1050 instead of 1280x1024
<intelikey> Dappercom_ sudo modprobe <driver name here>     get it working    when satisfied with it,  add it to /etc/modules
<zimon> intelikey, like alsa-drivers? the /dev/dsp and stuff must be created during boot, i guess that's done before the kernel is started
<dm> SuperVHS: There's no difference
<intelikey> zimon see above
<teknoprep> anyone here good with linux bluetooth and pan ?
<intelikey> zimon short answer     no.
<Ubuntubruger8> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SuperVHS> mmm. thanks dm !
<teknoprep> i am trying  to setup a PAN with my phone over bluetooth
<Dappercom_> intelikey, guess how many times i have tried that :D
<fab5freddy> axjv: i tried your method but i during the installation it told me i needed other programs and didn't function correctly
<intelikey> Dappercom_    42 ?
<Dappercom_> intelikey, too much !
<intelikey> Dappercom_ try #alsa   for sound issues that you can't work out here.
<zimon> intelikey, i read that ... but i don't know what's loaded in the initramfs ..
<rencore_> is there a command to see what my monitor is?
<intelikey> zimon not the sound driver.
<zimon> intelikey, alright :-)
<fab5freddy> wols_: your method is currently working like a charm
<wols_> zimon: obviosuly /dev entries can't e created before the kernel is started...
<bzren> hi
<bzren> how to re-generate smb.conf ?
<wols_> rencore_: read-edid
<Dappercom_> intelikey, can you explain that for newbie :)
<intelikey> zimon kernel frame buffering   disk and fs support   main board and chipset support     not in that order nessacerily
<Fezzler> Last chance to provide coaching on a accessing a USB port - ttyUSB0
<rencore_> wols_, what?
<Hit3k>  When I add music to my iPod from Rhythmbox the music doesn't sync and the music gets deleted its an iPod classic can someone help me?
<wols_> rencore_: the program you're looking for
<intelikey> Dappercom_  probably not.   not patient enough, and channel too busy.   sorry.   maybe someone else can.
<ari_stress> happy holidays everyone :D
<zimon> Dappercom_, i'm running out of ideas ..
<rencore_> no install candidate
<piero> Where can I found a repository to install inkscape on gutsy? I'm not good with image editing, Is there a better option than inskcape that I can install ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Funny... I was told Adobe Flash doesn't work ATM. However it was pretty easy to install. Seems that it is just the plugin in Synaptic which doesn't work?
<Dappercom_> zimon, im running out of energy and ideas :s
<Zoo> wols_: 4 didn't work
<scguy318> piero: should in Ubuntu repos, if I'm not mistaken
<scguy318> Ubuntubruger8: the installation of flashplugin-nonfree does not work due to MD5 sum error
<rencore_> displaycalibrator.app how can i run this
<katakaio> Hit3k: I hear that the iPod classics are encrypted/locked
<wols_> Zoo: what is your xp partition exactly?
<Zoo> wols_: when i do fdisk -l its on sda4
<wols_> rencore_: like any other exectuable
<Zoo> 5*
<Oxi-Clean> When I try to install ATI drivers (linux ones) i get an error in gedit, "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.  Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file."  Ideas?
<Zoo> wols_ sda5*
<katakaio> They've just cracked the iTunesDB file, but they haven't implemented it in any popular players (Rhythmbox, Banshee, etc)
<piero> scguy318, hm.. universe, multiverse?? What line I need to add, once I have not inkscape listed at now?
<wols_> rencore_: sounds like a gnustep thing. where did you get it?
<danbhtwo> wols_ stoping udev is working MUCH better
<wols_> sda5 is (hd0,4) however
<danbhtwo> *stopping
<Zoo> wols_: /dev/sda5               2        4589    36853078+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<dm> piero: inkscape should be in the default repo. It's ok for vector image editing, for raster images you could try GIMP
<scguy318> piero: think its in universe
<Zoo> wols_: thats windows, right?
<Hit3k> well katakaio it says the musics is going over because its used some of the space up
<scguy318> !info inkscape | piero
<wols_> danbhtwo: not forever. you will need to restart it or bits won't work. like automounting of CDs and such
<ubotu> piero: inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 10495 kB, installed size 45936 kB
<scguy318> piero: main actually
<wols_> Zoo: yes
<Dappercom_> zimon, intelikey: thanks for contribution. Its time to get some sleep. Ill try to solve this tomorrow...
<katakaio> Hit3K: mine did the same thing, but I couldn't access any of the music on my iPod
<wols_> Zoo: pastebin the menu.lst entry
<piero> humm.. my mistake! sorry!
<Oxi-Clean> When I try to install ATI drivers (linux ones) i get an error in gedit, "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.  Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file."  Ideas?
<katakaio> Are you having the same issue?
<Dappercom_> bye
<wols_> Zoo: and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<rencore_> wols_, in the repos
<scguy318> Oxi-Clean: chmod +x the binary then run from Terminal
<wols_> Oxi-Clean: how are you trying to install them exactly?
<Ubuntubruger8> scguy: I dont know what that means (i'm new to ubuntu) but installation worked
<Hit3k> katakaio, It just says theres no music on my iPod but when I plug it in it shows up in rhythmbox
<Oxi-Clean> by just double clicking the icon
<wols_> !info displaycalibrator.app
<ubotu> displaycalibrator.app: Gamma calibration for GNUstep. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-3 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 340 kB
<rencore_> i just need to adjust my monitor color settings because green stuff looks blue
<Oxi-Clean> its file extention is .run
<Slart> rencore_: gddccontrol didn't work?
<scguy318> Ubuntubruger8: which is misleading, since in the package conf script, it downloads, then reports the MD5 sum error, but does not return an error code, giving the misleading impression that the package installed succesfully
<rencore_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/PureOcean?content=72392
<rencore_> Slart, no
<wols_> Oxi-Clean: that one isn't supported. why can't you use the restricted drivers from the repos?
<Zoo> wols_: http://rafb.net/p/WfoiaI36.html
<intelikey> Oxi-Clean or file the file  if it's a shell script just sh it
<katakaio> Hit3k: OK, the same thing happens to me when I use Banshee . . . until they implement the iTunesDB fix in new versions of these programs, I don't think you'll be able to use your iPod
<Slart> rencore_: any errors?
<rencore_> that link is to a gtk theme that i made i thought it was blue but its an  ugly green
<rencore_> Slart, it cant find my monitor
<dm> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to compile a kernel module? I get "linux/config.h: No such file or directory" ...
<Hit3k> katakaio, bugger, all my music is under linux :(
<rencore_> Slart, prolly cuz its a laptop
<Slart> rencore_: did you enable the i2c-dev module?
<wols_> Zoo: sda5 is your windows system drive but not your windows boot drive
<Oxi-Clean> wols_, where would i get a driver, i downloaded the linux driver off the ati website?
<wols_> Zoo: sda1 is
<scguy318> Ubuntubruger8: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890 if interested in the discussion
<Ubuntubruger8> scguy: Flash in working in Mozilla now, which it did not before installation..?
<rencore_> Slart, how?
<Zoo> wols_: so hd0,0
<wols_> !ati | Oxi-Clean
<ubotu> Oxi-Clean: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> Oxi-Clean: from ubuntu
<Slart> rencore_: sudo modprobe i2c-dev
<Oxi-Clean> ok thank you
<katakaio> Hit3k: same here, but this is the webpage to look at for a fix: http://host.nerdfest.org/?p=50
<Vajayjay> Hey, my sound is all fuzzy except mp3s. Can someone help?
<katakaio> It's currently not up yet, but I think it will be soon
<rencore_> Slart, still no luck
<Slart> rencore_: well.. was worth a try
<battousai_> Hello!! I have a little problem with acpi on my HP TC4400 (Core duo T2400) laptop running with Ubuntu gutsy! My battery autonomy is reduced at 1h20 with Ubuntu but with Windows XP it lasts 3h. I can't install the 'acpi-cpufreq' module not even the 'ACPI P-state driver' module. Can someone help me to know what is happening to me?
<Hit3k> katakaio, its a blank page witha configuration thing on it
<scguy318> Ubuntubruger8: cool I guess :)
<katakaio> Hit3k: Yup. Check back in a day or two, when they'll post the fix
<dm> Vajayjay: What player do you use?
<Hit3k> oh
<buggeredfstab> I lost the top of my menus, how do I get that back?
<Hit3k> thanks katakaio
<katakaio> np
<katakaio> I wish I had better news
<Zoo> wols_: root (hd0,0) for windows?
<Ubuntubruger8> scguy: I know it doesnt work with the flashplugin-nonfree package - but if you download and install manually theres no problem
<wols_> Zoo: yes
<scguy318> Ubuntubruger8: yeah, thats correct
<Zoo> wols_: thanks, one more question, where is grub supposed to be writtin, ubuntu partition or windows?
<wols_> Zoo: which of your many partitions has a c:\NTLDR file (hidden)? that's the windows boot drive
<Hit3k> katakaio, what if I ran itunes under wine? would that make a difference?
<wols_> Zoo: neither. MBR
<wols_> Zoo: with stage 1.5 and stage files in /boot/grub/ where menu.lst is too
<Shadow147> Zoo wols_ is right grub installed itself on the MBR
<Zoo> Shadow147: k
<bewst> I need to shrink a JFS filesystem (offline); can I use rsync to back it up, create a smaller one in its place, and rsync the data back?
<Zoo> wols_: ther is no ntldr file
<wols_> Zoo: vista or xp?
<Zoo> Shadow147: my partitions are just ubuntu, swap, music, and windows xp
<katakaio> Hit3k: I've never tried it - I would avoid it on principle because I'm a linux snob 8-)
<Zoo> wols_: my partitions are just ubuntu, swap, music, and windows xp
<Shadow147> Zoo wols_ is thinking of the boot.ini?
<wols_> Zoo: you have at least 2 FAT partitions. and without a hidden NTLDR file somewhere, windows cannot boot
<Ubuntubruger8> scguy: ok thanks for helping me to understand...
<Hit3k> katakaio, so was I.
<Shadow147> Zoo I would get another hard drive and make that ubuntu's home
<Zoo> wols_: Ehm, I dont know where the second one came from, my music partition is only fat32
<Zoo> Shadow147: Its a laptop, wish I could
<Shadow147> Zoo hmm
<wols_> Zoo: your partitioning is VERY broken
<wols_> Zoo: my error. sorry
<wols_> Zoo: sda1 is an extended aprtition
<wols_> Zoo: but on some partition on your disk there is a ntlodr. either there is one or windows can't boot. check all partitions
<rencore_> i cant get it right
<wols_> there also is a boot.ini, also hidden
<Zoo> wols_: Eh, I just deleted xp partition and re-installed it, it would boot xp but no grub, couldnt get into ubuntu, used live cd to restore grub, rebooted, grub was there now, xp showed in grub, but cant boot to it
<rredd4> what i mount command for sd ram, usb, vfat?
<rredd4> is
<Zoo> wols_: let me double check for that file
<kyu_flux> does anyone know if is deluge on any ubuntu repositories?
<kyu_flux> deluge for amd64
<battousai_> is there anyone who can help me with the acpi?
<jangari> Zoo: have you edited the menu.lst?
<wols_> rredd4: mount command for sd ram?
<rredd4> yes
<scguy318> kyu_flux: should be in universe
<Zoo> jangari: I tried changing root (hd0, #) to see if it would work, but thats all
<katakaio> kyu_flux: What repositories do you have enabled?
<wols_> rredd4: sdram is your main memory....
<scguy318> !info deluge-torrent | kyu_flux
<ubotu> kyu_flux: deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3059 kB, installed size 10740 kB
<jangari> what does it show? error 17?
<jangari> Zoo:
<wols_> rredd4: and usb sticks are mounted by default usually
<kyu_flux> ah, my mistake - deluge-torrent, not deluge
<JonaTh> !OSS
<rredd4> mount -t vfat rredd4?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zoo> wols_: found it
<kyu_flux> ubuntuforums.org mislead me - thanks everyone
<wols_> Zoo: which partition?
<Zoo> wols_: its in my music partition
<Zoo> sda4
<katakaio> kyu_flux: No problem - I always make that kind of mistake
<rredd4> wols not internal mem, external sd card from camera
<wols_> thought so. windows wants primary partitions for loading if at all posible. it's a stupid OS
<Zoo> wols_: so hd0, 2 ?
<wols_> rredd4: sd cards are not ram, but same as for usb sticks apply
<wols_> Zoo: 0,3
<jangari> should be hd0,2 aye?
<jangari> 3?
<wols_> music is sdad
<wols_> sda4
<Zoo> oh right
<jangari> oh, pardon, sda4=hd0,3, right
<Zoo> jangari:, wols thanks for helping. gonna set it to 3 and try
<rredd4> wols_   command is?
<jangari> just change it in the grub menu, see if it boots then
<jangari> if it works, then change it in the menu.lst
<wols_> rredd4: none since it should be mounted automatically
<jangari> meh
<jangari> had this problem yesterday, it's still fresh in my head
<wols_> rredd4: provided ubuntu recognizes your card reader
<rredd4> wols_  in gnome it mounts auto, but not in kde
<Allenwr> Hello
<infbliss> if there are any developers here, please take note that the Hibernate/Suspend feature of Ubuntu does not work with Dell Vostro line of laptops
<tntcoda> hi, how big is a base ubuntu install?
<MikeH> Hi guys, I had flashplugin working fine under firefox
<LjL> tntcoda: about 2-3 gigs
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to get Ubuntu running on a new Dell Dimension 4500 desktop, but running out-of-the-box Ubuntu finishes the graphical loadscreen, but then X/GDM fail to start and my monitor displays "out of range"
<MikeH> I them removed it and reinstalled as fullscreen in flash wasn't working.
<MikeH> Now trying to reinstall I just get "flash plugin is NOT installed" at the end of the install/configuration of the package?
<LjL> infbliss: nobody will hear you here. file a bug if you can get some more precise information about the issue.
<LjL> !bugs > infbliss    (infbliss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rkj> Hi, I'd like to download and install RealPlayer as a plugin for Firefox in Feisty 7.04.  There does not seem to be a package in Synaptic Pkg Mgr but there's a Linux download at the RealPlayer site (http://www.real.com/linux/?rppr=rnwk&src=040104freeplayer).  The download file is called RealPlayer10GOLD.bin. How do I install this and what's the chance that all my audio applications will stop working if I do?!
<LjL> !real > rkj    (rkj, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> rkj: realplayer isn't that bad on linux.. not like the windows version
<rkj> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rredd4> rkj the install instructions should be on the real web site
<dm> I have installed the packages linux-headers and linux-source. The module's sources are in /usr/source/modules. Any idea what could be the problem here ("linux/config.h: No such file or directory")?
<Aztec007> LjL: actually I'd like to know how to install Real player too
<Slart> there are instructions on the site
<Aztec007> I'll look it up
<Slart> I don't even think you have to compile anything.. but it was a long time since I did it
<pvl1> hey is there a combination of keys to drag my virtual screen?
<`Matir> Does anyone know how to set up dual-head with the binary NVidia driver?  xrandr only shows one output available.
<rkj> LjL, Slart, rredd4, thanks for the quick answer! Guess I'll take a chance.
<GMoo> howdy peoples
<Slart> you're welcome, rkj
<GMoo> okay questiona bout audacious
<LjL> rkj, Aztec007: i think the best route in Gutsy would probably be getting the .deb that's on the wiki page
<GMoo> i go to add my files over the network and i get the error 'unable to play files / the following files could not be played. please check that: / 1. they are acessible / 2. you have enabled the media plugins required."
<LjL> i think the w32codecs will play many Real files without real player itself, anyway
<fatsheep> Is there a way to get java plugin to work with 64-bit firefox?
<mrbrdo> i've got a problem using Wondershaper
<GMoo> okay - i'm using audacious -- i go to add my files over the network and i get the error 'unable to play files / the following files could not be played. please check that: / 1. they are acessible / 2. you have enabled the media plugins required."
<mrbrdo> i get Illegal "rate" when i run sudo wondershaper eth2 downspeed upspeed
<Ubuntubruger7> PLEASE HELP: I get following error in the terminal: ln: target '/usr/local/firefox32/plugins/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<mrbrdo> oh nvm i guess i have to use the numbers there :P
<Jamesinator> !nvidia > Jamesinator
<Ubuntubruger7> How do I create the folder ?
<Aztec007> Ubuntu (gutsy) has this cool feature in which you set certain "hot spots" so that when your move your mouse pointer over it, it zooms out so that you can see all your open applications on your desktop, anybody know how I can install and set this up?
<GMoo> okay - i'm using audacious -- i go to add my files over the network and i get the error 'unable to play files / the following files could not be played. please check that: / 1. they are acessible / 2. you have enabled the media plugins required."
<JonaTh> Ubuntubruger7: mkdir
<Ubuntubruger7> Aztec: Super-E
<danzigrules> wireless hates me
<Ubuntubruger7> JonaTh: Thanks
<Aztec007> Ubuntubruger7: cool, I'll look for it, thanks :)
<Slart> Aztec007: it's in compiz.. install the compizconfig-settings-manager to change it..
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ubuntubruger7> Aztec... you allready have it...
<GMoo> okay - i'm using audacious -- i go to add my files over the network and i get the error 'unable to play files / the following files could not be played. please check that: / 1. they are acessible / 2. you have enabled the media plugins required."
<Ubuntubruger7> Just hold superbutton and press E
<pvl1> are there keys to drag a virtual screen?
<Aztec007> Ubuntubruger7: which is the "super button?
<Slart> hmm.. superbutton+E doesn't work for me.. guess I changed it at some point
<Ubuntubruger7> windows button..
<rkj> The install instructions on the Real website are pretty lean.  The download file is called RealPlayer10GOLD.bin.  Do you suppose that is an executable file?
<Slart> rkj: yes
<Aztec007> Ubuntubruger7:  WHOA!
<brophat> how do I check if my kernel has device mapper and dm-crypt suport?
<Ubuntubruger7> Aztec: It works?
<Mudbug> Is there an Internet Radio Program for Ubuntu?
<fatsheep> java plugin for 64-bit firefox anyone?
<Slart> fatsheep: don't think there is one..
<Aztec007> Ubuntubruger7: yes it does, its not exactly what I was talking about but this is actually cool too--what I was talking about was this feature in which your run your mouse to the corner of the screen and zooms out to see all your MINIMIZED apps
<Aztec007> I'm gonna see what compiz-manager I've got
<pyrak> so i just loaded ubuntu onto a new tower... i installed the command line version... plugged the tower into my router, but i'm having trouble pinging it.  any ideas?
<brophat> how do I check if my kernel has device mapper and dm-crypt support?
<pyrak> (i actually know little about the ubuntu command line and networking in general)
<Ubuntubruger7> aztez... never seen it... do you have a link?
<Slart> pyrak: afaik a fresh install answers to ping if the network if up and running
<Allenwr> Hey
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to get Ubuntu running on a new Dell Dimension 4500 desktop, but running out-of-the-box Ubuntu finishes the graphical loadscreen, but then X/GDM fail to start and my monitor displays "out of range"
<Slart> Aztec007: haven't seen anything that shows your minimized apps.. I'm not sure they are even rendered..
<pyrak> Slart, is it possible that i'm missing a driver for the ethernet port?
<Allenwr> How would I access and change my xorg.conf on my HDD from the Live CD?
<GMoo> hey question: how do i mount something to my desktop. what is the address ?
<Slart> pyrak: it's possible.. but it doubt it.. unless it's some kind of weird new network card
<Shadow147> GMoo what are you trying to mount?
<Slart> GMoo: mount something to your desktop?.. try explaining again
<GMoo> well --- i cannot play music over the network so i'm mounting the network drive there?
<GMoo> For playing media files on shares, you'd be best to mount the samba shares properly rather than just view them through a browser.
<pyrak> Slart, it's one of those new everx gpc
<GMoo> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=***,password=*** //path/to/share /mount/point
<pyrak> 's
<GMoo> now what do i use for /mont/point
<pyrak> Slart, how do i structure a ping command so that it doesn't go on forever?
<GMoo> to put it on my desktop[
<Slart> GMoo: NOT your desktop.. that's for sure.. some folder in /media is the usual
<GMoo> that sounds good. sladen
<GMoo> that sounds good slart
<GMoo> how do i do that
<GMoo> just /media
<Mudbug> Is there an Internet Radio Program for Ubuntu, Anyone?
<lacko_> hi all
<Slart> pyrak: you can see if your network is up.. do you have a terminal running on the computer?
<Shadow147> !internet radio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet radio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> !find internet radio
<ubotu> Found: junior-internet
<GMoo> hello?
<GMoo> can someone help me out?
<GMoo> someone was helping me out
<Slart> GMoo: create a folder in /media.. for example /media/mymusic .. and use that as mountpoint
<GMoo> where did you go, slart ?
<GMoo> okay ty
<GMoo> so the mount point would be /media/mymusic
<Slart> GMoo: yes
<Shadow147> MudBug | !find internet radio
<GMoo>  there is a folder called /music
<rodolfo> someone please do me a favor: paste the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ as 'text only' and give me the url...
<Slart> Shadow147: internet radio can mean a lot of things.. anything in particular? shoutcast?
<Slart> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mudbug> thanks people
<GMoo> slart: coudl not resolve mount point /music/FreeAgent
<pyrak> Slart, yeah, i have a terminal up on the machine
<peeks> hi all, does anyone have any idea why my toolbars look like this at times? http://imageupload.com/out.php/i57984_Screenshot.jpg
<pyrak> in fact, it's a command-line-only instawl
<Slart> GMoo: you made a typo or something.. check the howto carefully and try again
<Slart> pyrak: ok.. ifconfig shows you an ip?
<Ubuntubruger7> I need help with the command: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/  ----- I keep getting the error ln: target '/usr/local/firefox32/plugins/' is not a directory: No such file or directory ?????
<GMoo> i don't know about that slart
<Ubuntubruger7> How do I solve?
<pyrak> Slart, under inet addr, yes
<Shadow147> GMoo if the folder has a space example Free Agent then it would me /music/Free\ Agent
<ufarooq> hey everyone, i need some help, im on ubuntu gutsy using desktop effects, when i go to the expose feature, or go to the desktop cube, only the desktop that im working on shows its windows, the other desktops are shown, but the windows on them are not, anyone know how i can fix this?
<Slart> pyrak: ok.. 192.168.0.something?
<pyrak> Slart, yes
<Slart> ufarooq: try #compiz-fusion.. they are the bling experts
<ufarooq> cool
<ufarooq> thanks
<Slart> pyrak: ok.. is there a "UP" in that output too?
<GMoo> yeah shadow there is no space
<GMoo> i'm not making no goddamn typo
<GMoo> okay now look
<Ubuntubruger7> I need help with the command: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/  ----- I keep getting the error ln: target '/usr/local/firefox32/plugins/' is not a directory: No such file or directory ?????
<pyrak> Slart, UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:.....
<GMoo> i see in explorer music folder at the bottom
<GMoo> is there any other place ic an try mounting
<Slart> pyrak: ah.. sorry.. my bad.. the loopback interface is just a connection to your own computer.. no eth0? eth1?
<pyrak> Link encap: Local Loopback
<pyrak> Slart ^
<vimm> hi guys. i upgraded feisty to gutsy with aptitude dist-upgrade instead of do-relase-upgrade
<GMoo> slart: is there any other place i can try mounting
<Megaqwerty> vimm: so you had to edit your sources.list...right?
<vimm> yes right
<Ubuntubruger7> Can anybody help with the java installation?
<Ubuntnoob> does anyone have frets on fire for linux?
<vimm> but now my system doesnt boot correctly
<Ubuntnoob> every time i run it it just exits itself out
<vimm> seems like scripts under rcS.d arent loaded
<tomvolek_> hi all, merry xmass,  I am new to Ubuntu, I have a partition mounted as /share to hold my data ..it shows mounted with following values... UUID=45AE-4F48  /share        vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<pyrak> Slart, yeah, the only "heading" i have is "lo"
<Ubuntnoob> i cant use wine either
<Slart> pyrak: ok... then your network card isn't running
<vimm> i read that ini is replaced by upstart... maybe not all is upgraded correctly?
<tomvolek_> it shows teh file group as plugdev...    what is that ?
<pyrak> Slart, awesome, so how do i make it run :/
<tomvolek_> since i am the only person on this host, does it hurt to set the umask to 000
<vimm> anything i can do to get upstart working correctly? :)
<Yancho> will ubuntu support a p2 (333 mhz) 128mb ram laptop ?
<Ubuntnoob> is there a way to do private chat?
<Tetrafish> Oh, before i forget
<Tetrafish> Merry Christmas
<brophat> when I get a .deb package how do I install it?
<vimm> dpkg -i <pkg>
<Tetrafish> it will auto install using the packet manager
<Megaqwerty> brophat: double-click it if you're in a gui
<vimm> heh
<brophat> ok so I don't have to put it into a particular folder?
<Megaqwerty> brophat: it should start up gdebi-gtk which will give you a graphical installer for the deb
<Slart> pyrak: I'll brb.. got to try something
<pyrak> someone help me turn on my ethernet card from terminal?
<Tetrafish> could someone help me out with my frets on fire game?
<Megaqwerty> pyrak: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Tetrafish> when i play it, it will only get to where i select thesong
<jimmygoon> What would be the best way to flash a pic controller from linux?
<Tetrafish> then it closes out
<Tetrafish> i have the latest card drivers
<Megaqwerty> Tetrafish: run it from a terminal, and examine the output. That will give you a good idea of what's wrong
<pyrak> Megaqwerty, ERROR while .. : no such device
<Megaqwerty> pyrak: try eth1
<Slart> pyrak: "dmesg | grep -i ethernet"  ... does that produce any output?
<brophat> it told me same version is available in a software channel; what does that mean?
<vimm> semms like none can help, damn
<Megaqwerty> brophat: that the same version is available in the Ubuntu repositories
<GMoo> hello
<GMoo> where can i mount this
<Tetrafish> can anyone help with my frets on fire game?
<Megaqwerty> brophat: you should install it from there, as they are usually of a higher quality than unofficial ones
<Tetrafish> it wont load to the point where i can play, it just exits itself out
<pyrak> Slart, yes
<brophat> Megaqwerty but i was downloading it from packages.ubuntu.com
<pyrak> Slart, 2 drivers
<GMoo> pyrak, just give me some place to mouunt it.. /music isn't working
<Slart> pyrak: many lines?
<Megaqwerty> brophat: oh, then just ignore it and go ahead and install
<brophat> ok
<tomvolek_> what is group name plugdev for ?
<Slart> pyrak: paste one of the lines here, please
<pyrak> Slart, [  25.690398] 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (date)
<pyrak> (Mar 22, 2004)
<Slart> pyrak: ok.. looks like it found the network card after all...
<Slart> pyrak: the other line is the same?
<pyrak> Slart, nope
<Slart> ok..paste it too then
<pyrak> 8239too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
<pyrak> (i forgot that second numberey part in the earlier one)
<ketrox> j #ubuntu+1
<robdig> tomvolek_: Every user who is a member of this group can access hotpluggable devices (digital cameras, USB drives etc.)
<Slart> so, two network cards and still no network interfaces.. ok.. next thing "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<Slart> pyrak ^ ^^
<tomvolek_> robdig.. i mounted a parition wich hold data, i noticed it is group owner plugdev
<tomvolek_> robdig..   UUID=45AE-4F48  /share          vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<pyrak> Slart, got it
<Slart> pyrak: how many lines?
<pyrak> Slart, looks like it's just showing the "lo"
<Tetrafish> who is experienced with ubuntu?
<tumbleweed__> nobody
<robdig> tomvolek_: is it a usb drive?
<azazel6667>  hiya, having flash plugin dramas, md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<tumbleweed__> ubuntu is too big to be good with it
<Tetrafish> yea
<E-mu> Is there a all in one package for installing transcode, vcdxbuild, vcdxminfo and vcdxrip? THese are the missing programs in k3b?
<Tetrafish> i had to switch because my dell cd said i did not have dell computer when i tried to run it on my dell computer
<pyrak> Slart, # the loopback network interface // auto lo // iface lo inet loopback
<tomvolek_> its an IDE drive... with several patitions... one parition is data... the other one is Ubuntu
<pyrak> Slart, and a couple comments at the very top of the file
<tomvolek_> and it shows owner is root
<Slart> pyrak: normally you put your network interfaces here..  there should be a couple more lines for eth0, eth1 etc
<robdig> !flash | azazel6667
<ubotu> azazel6667: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Slart> pyrak: I'm not sure you can just add those lines.. might be more to it
<pyrak> Slart, yeah, i'd imagine...
<pyrak> Slart, when i installed ubuntu, i chose not to configure the internet part
<pyrak> Slart, 'cus it wasn't plugged into the network
<tomvolek_> however  i am loged in as tom all the time.
<Slart> pyrak: oh.. wonder if that would be what's missing..
<pyrak> Slart, so i wonder if there's a way that i can elect to go through that configuration step now?
<Slart> pyrak: try this.. "sudo  dpkg-reconfigure network-manager"
<azazel6667> robdig: thanks, I should've googled before coming in here, whoops :-)
<DIL> Hi all, I am try to learn the use FTP on my home network.  Is it possible to do this or is only with an "officail" website
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to get Ubuntu running on a new Dell Dimension 4500 desktop, but running out-of-the-box Ubuntu finishes the graphical loadscreen, but then X/GDM fail to start and my monitor displays "out of range"
<Slart> DIL: you can do it at home.. it might take some configuring to get it set up.. but it's doable
<pyrak> Slart, it says i don't have network-manager... so i'll apt-get install it
<katakaio> Jamesinator: Have you tried installing in safe graphics mode?
<Slart> pyrak: try network-manager-gnome instead
<Toxic> hallo an ale
<Toxic> ;)
<robdig> tomvolek_: hmm...you can change the user and group who owns the filesystem after it is mounted...see the mount command and go down to the section for your filesystem type. once you have it, then you can adjust the options with /etc/fstab
<gluttony>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<pyrak> Slart, i didn't install a GUI
<Toxic> kann hie rjmd. deutsch sprechen ?
<Slart> pyrak: bah.. nevermind.. forgot
<DIL> Slart, would put the ip address of my target computer or the name, is it possible to walk me through
<Aztec007> are there any apps out there for ubuntu so that I can make a back up of my current system configuration that way if I install something that breaks something, that I can sort set a "system restore point" ?
<pyrak> Slart, :P
<Slart> DIL: you can use the ip-address to connect to it.. but you have to setup a ftp-server first
<Toxic> can anybody help me with open Suse 10.3 Installation ?
<pyrak> Slart, woo! now i have an eth0!
<DIL> ahh
<Slart> DIL: unfortunately I can't walk you through it
<E-mu> anyone know if there is an all in one package for the missing programs "vcdxbuild, vcdxminof and vcdxrip"
<tomvolek_> right robdig....  i just did not know what was plugdev for .. ts root owned.. but my regular user is "tom" and belongs to group plugdev .. so it seems like i can write to the partition
<E-mu> for k3b
<Slart> pyrak: you do? .. but.. you didn't do anything?
<DIL> that ok you gave me a start
<Slart> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<robdig> tomvolek_: cool,
<Slart> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<pyrak> Slart, i apt-get installed network-manager
<Slart> pyrak: ahh.. sweet
<rodolfo> nickrud: are you there?
<Slart> pyrak: try ifconfig then..
<pyrak> Slart, still can't seem to ping it...
<Slart> pyrak: do you have an ip-number?
<pyrak> Slart, did, that's where i
<pyrak> 'm now seeing eth0
<pyrak> yup
<gumpish> Is there a way to specify a particular cirectory within a tarball that you want to extract? (The man page has virtually no examples...)
<ubuntu> lu
<Slart> pyrak: 192.168.0. something?
<pyrak> 192.168.1.something
<Slart> pyrak: and you can't ping that number from another computer on the network?
<rodolfo> nickrud: i have good news:  i just used apt-get remove --purge compizconfig-settings-manager and installed the one i downloaded (that deb file) and it worked.
<pyrak> Slart, oh, yeah, i can
<Slart> pyrak: ok.. what kind of ping was it that didn't work?
<pyrak> Slart, can't ping it by name
<pyrak> Slart, but maybe that
<snow_> ubuntu
<snow_> ubuntu
<Slart> pyrak: ah.. so it's a dns problem now =)
<snow_> ubuntu
<pyrak> 's not supposed to work :/
<pyrak> Slart, hmmmmm
<pyrak> Slart, well, can i at least ssh into it now?
<Slart> pyrak: can you ping 66.249.93.147 ?
<Slart> pyrak: you should be able to.. if you setup ssh
<pyrak> Slart, how do i structure that ping command so that it won't go on forever?
<Slart> pyrak: there's a switch.. I don't remember
<Slart> pyrak: I use ctrl+c to abort it
<pyrak> Slart, that'll work from a command-line only machine?
<Slart> pyrak: yes
<Slart> pyrak: could you ping that ip-number? (it's one of google's ips)
<pyrak> Slart, yes, i was able to ping it
<ubuntu> remasterisation  on virtual machine i  hav  lost  my   config   it's   normal?? someone try?
<Slart> pyrak: ok.. then you've got the basic networking stuff up and running.. you still can't ping www.google.com, right?
<pyrak> Slart, yes, i can
<Slart> pyrak: oh... then dns is working too.. nice
<Slart> pyrak: then I think we're done.. or?
<pyrak> Slart, nice... so can i ping the compy i was just working on from this machine without it's ip?
<pyrak> ie, by name?
<Slart> pyrak: perhaps.. I don't know how much that new network manager thingy does.. avahi
<pyrak> slart, well, thanks for all of your help!
<Slart> you're welcome
<Slart> now I'm off to bed.. good night
<pyrak> Slart, night
<rodolfo> nickrud and Jack_Sparrow: well, thank you for your support; i appreciate that =) c ya and merry Christmas!
<tyrone> hi can someone guide me to be able to dual boot I already have ubuntu installed and I want to install windows xp
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jack_Sparrow> rodpod: np
<billyoc> !fb
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking for someone that has a running copy of urban assault///
<Caphi> So, I have an odd problem. I'm trying to install MS core fonts into Wine. When I try to execute, it says it went off successfully, but there's no change in the fonts folder and my programs still fail.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cancel that.. It is called Urban Terror
<Jack_Sparrow> Caphi: How are you installing them..
<Jack_Sparrow> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !find corefonts
<ubotu> Found: msttcorefonts
<Caphi> I run them through wine. I've tried both through the GUI and with command line.
<billyoc> vga=791 no worky?
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Caphi> It says "already the newest version"
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Caphi> I'm trying to get them into Wine
<ruefrag> hey all
<verb3k> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Caphi: Sorry I dont do wine... anything...  but I dont think that is the purpose of that file
<ikonia> Caphi: if it's already at the newest version, your running the latest version ubuntu has packaged up
<Jack_Sparrow> HI ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Caphi: Ask that question in #winehq
<Caphi> Okay, thanks.
<fabio_> Any one have the pakage of kiba-dock .deb????
<fabio_> Any one have the pakage of kiba-dock .deb????
<brophat> how do I Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec
<ikonia> brophat: modprobe it
<tyrone> is it possible to dual boot windows xp with ubuntu installed first??
<ikonia> brophat: the kernel cihper support is built in as modules
<fabio_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> tyrone: it is, sure, but it's more effort
<brophat> modeprobe aes-cbc-essiv:sha256  ??
<tyrone> ikonia: can you guide me through it?
<tyrone> ikonia, or is there a web site that can help  me , i can't find any of them
<fabio_> Any one have the pakage of kiba-dock .deb????
<SamsLembas> Hello- Just wondering if anyone could help out with my rather odd problem explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649929
<verb3k> tyrone, I guess you have to make a partition for xp first with FAT32 or NTFS
<verb3k> tyrone, then install XP on it ( careful not to install it on the ubuntu partition)
<fabio_> Any one have the pakage of kiba-dock .deb????
<tyrone> verb3k, i already have the partition but the windows installation crashes at the hardware recognition
<verb3k> tyrone, after that you use the ubuntu LiveCD to install GRUB again
<fabio_> Any one have the pakage of kiba-dock .deb????
<verb3k> tyrone, hmm....sorry, but I am no windows expert
<tyrone> verb3k, i think it does not recognize my partitions
<fabio_> Any one have the pakage of kiba-dock .deb????
<fabio_> to send me?
<verb3k> fabio_,  this is useful http://www.google.com/search?q=kiba+dock&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<GMoo> i need to mount a shared file to my music folder HOW DO I DO THAT
<tyrone> fabio_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<verb3k> fabio_, always use google, it's your friend :)
<fabio_> verb3k no its not
<verb3k> fabio_, really?
<fabio_> yes
<ScottG> fabio_ sounds a little angry
<ankan_> guys...why the pdf document screws up when I try to copy from an Ubuntu machine to a Win2000 machine?
<fabio_> verb3k: i search in google of curse  but i cant find the .deb pakage
<verb3k> fabio_, you can find the ubuntu forums in the search results
<brophat> aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 module is not loaded in my kernel; how do I get it there?
<yndis> i have a soundcard called '82801H' but i dont get any sound, and i cant find any drivers :P
<KiD_ChAoS> yndis, that's intel
<SamsLembas> Anyone have any idea what is going on with my problem outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649929 ? I have no clue what is going on....
<yndis> i forums with other people saying it doesnt work with them either.. i dont know what to do
<yndis> yes KiD_ChAoS, is that a problem?
<Chuck> Repartitioning (my first question on IRC): I want to change my swap partition from one drive to another.  I've created the new partition, but how do I tell Ubuntu to use the new partition.  My guess is that it is still using the old partition.
<kinglet> who know a software same Frontpage in windows but for Ubuntu Linux?
<snadge> which package is responsible for crash detection in gnome/ubuntu.. eg, what makes the window fade to black, and the force quit (non responsive task) dialog to be displayed?
<SamsLembas> Chuck- I am pretty sure it will use any and all swap partitions found on startup. Perhaps someone else can tell you how to check and make sure though.....
<Glam> right now i'm preparing my partions, what should the mount point be called?
<Shadow147> kinglet | !find screem
<Glam> should it be /
<Glam> or /boot or /home
<kyu_flux> i'm sure you guys have seen this before - disable OSD for gnome volume control?
<ankan_> neone know..why the pdf document screws up when I try to copy from an Ubuntu machine to a Win2000 machine?
<GMoo> i get the error "could not resolve mount point"
<GMoo> can somoen ehelp me out with that
<kinglet> Shadow147: screem? is it a html editor? right?
<Glam> GMoo you need to change your mount point
<Glam> but i'm not sure what do you need to change it to, that's my question
<shameless> can anyone think of why xchat would be totally maximized (as in covers both bottom and top toolbars and title bar is inaccessible) and commands for window control wouldn't work?
<tim167> hi, how do i transcode *.vob > *.avi ?
<ruefrag> I get locked out when I installed ubuntu, what should I do?  don't know what to do...
<GMoo> talk to me
<GMoo> i need to know how to mount something on ubuntu
<crdlb> shameless: sounds like it's gone fullscreen
<SamsLembas> Ruefrag- What do you mean by "locked out"?
<GMoo>  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=gmoonit,password=greg1987 //hammy/FreeAgent/ /desktop/FreeAgent
<MasterShrek> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<GMoo> son of a bitch
<kinglet> Shadow147: screem? is it a html editor? right?
<shameless> crdlb: ctrl f5 won't get it out tho
<GMoo> ty mastershrek
<shameless> alt, rather
<akos> Hello there, and Merry Christmas to all! Can anyone of you please help me out, I can't get my Asus F3SV bult-in card reader (RICOH) to work... lspci lists the device, but nothing happens if I insert a card... Do I have to manually mount the disk, or am  I missing sthg? (Maybe any packages I should install)
<snadge> is it compiz that does crashed/nonresponsive application detection?
<kinglet> who know a software same Frontpage in windows but for Ubuntu Linux?
<Glam> do you really need a swap partition?
<crdlb> shameless: are you using compiz (or were at any point)?
<apocalypti> is there a way to have the multiple desktops each have a different wallpaper?
<ltcolonel> akos - try installing usbmount.
<shameless> yeah, i am, i switched to something to try to get xsnow to work, but switched back, and that's when it started, i can't figure out how to fix it tho
<tim167> kinglet KompoZer is the closest I know...not that I know frontpage tho...
<bastid_raZor> Glam: technically no, but on the install ubuntu makes you put one yes.
<Chuck> Glam, I think you need either a swap partition, or a swap file.
<Shadow147> kinglet | !find Screem
<akos> ltcolonel, installing...
<Glam> ooh ok
<kinglet> Shadow147: screem? is it a html editor? right?
<Shadow147> !find Screem
<ubotu> Found: screem
<crdlb> shameless: yeah metacity is making the window go fullscreen because it thinks it's a legacy fullscreen app
<akos> ltcolonel, any services to restart?
<tim167> anyone has advice on trancodeing vob to avi ? thanks
<Shadow147> kinglet yes it is
<kinglet> tim167: is it a html editor?
<crdlb> there's a gconf key in /apps/metacity to turn off that feature
<shameless> crdlb: any idea how to fix that?
<ltcolonel> kinglet - bluefish is a cool html editor.
<kinglet> Shadow147: tnx dude
<shameless> ah, beat me to it
<Chuck> I have run QTParted, but it only tells me about partitions on removeable disks, not on my hard drives.
<Shadow147> kinglet np
<tim167> kinglet yes, pretty much wysiwyg, i like it
<bastid_raZor> tim167:: handbrake
<kinglet> ltcolonel: for Gnome bluefish is better?
<eyyYo> Hello! :) Im currently using two screens on my Ubuntu computer. One normal desktop screen, and a lcd tv (connected with VGA cable) that mirrors the desktop. The problem is that the max resolution for the lcd tv is around 1280x768, and im normally using 1440x900 for my computer screen. Is there a way to have different resolutions for different mirrored screens?
<Glam> what should the main mount point be called?
<Glam> /boot or /home
<shameless> crdlb: thanks for the help
<crdlb> shameless: compiz supports setting a toggle fullscreen key (in the extra wm actions plugin), which I use to fix it
<ltcolonel> kinglet - i like it yes.
<Glam> i'm dual booting if it makes any difference
<eyyYo> When im trying to have side by side view, Ubuntu just gets messed up.
<tim167> bastid_raZor is that in the repositories, and is it a commandline tool ?
<kinglet> ltcolonel: tnQ so much dude
<ltcolonel> kinglet - welcome
<bastid_raZor> Glam:: / is the file system /home is your files and /swap is swap
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with mounting a fakeraid array of drives.  i need fakeraid because there is already data on the drive that i want to be able to access from a former windows install and i'm having trouble mounting them
<Glam> ok
<bastid_raZor> tim167:: it is an app that you have to download. is not in the repo's .. and yes it is a CL tool
<SamsLembas> Anyone have any ideas of what might be going on with my problem mentioned in the followling forums post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649929
<akos> ltcolonel, nothing...  I also tried restarting udev and hal, but nothing happens... not even a message in dmesg, when I insert my memory stick... It's working under windows though, so no hardware malfunction
<tim167> bastid_raZor, cool I'm gonna check it out, thanks
<bastid_raZor> tim167:: i use it on occasion. works very well for me.
<ltcolonel> akos- try re-starting X, it should auto-mount usb devices.
<akos> okay
<akos> brb
<tim167> bastid_raZor i was trying with dvd-rip but for some reason it wont transcode the files, it starts but it results in an avi file of 4kb
<LHoT> Hello, how can I add an application to the drop-down menu?
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: personally, i like acidrip
<shameless>  crdlb: found it, thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> i find it better/easier to use than dvdrip
<bastid_raZor> tim167:: i've never used dvd-rip.. i'
<akos> ltcolonel, nope
<bastid_raZor> tim167:: i've heard good tings about acidrip also.. may want to toy around with either or
<apocalypti> LHoT: system -> preferences -> main menu
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, ah another one to try then, nice, the freedom of choice :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ltcolonel> akos- odd, last resort, reboot the box.
<LHoT> thanks
<akos> ltcolonel, okay, but shouldn't dmesg display some msgs on card insertion?
<mattycoze> hey guys doees anyone know whether theres a channel that discusses things about SuSE linux?
<Fezzler> How can I find info on my serial ports?  If USB is ttyUSB0, what would Com1 be called?
<bastid_raZor> workTime for me.
<sparr> Fezzler: ttys0
<ubuntu> akos my guess would be problem with the usb port itself in linux if dmesg isn't showing anything when you plug into it
<akos> ubuntu, it's a built-in reader
<Jack_Sparrow> Fezzler: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<Fezzler> akos: what you trying to do?
<akos> ubuntu, like in a laptop
<ubuntu> akos i see
<akos> Fezzler, trying to get my ricoh card reader to woek
<akos> Fezzler, *work
<Glam> i got an error when i tried to make a new partition
<Glam> mkfs.ext3/dev/sda4
<akos> also, it *IS* working under windows, so it must be some software not correctly configured / instlalled
<MasterShrek> Glam, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda4
<Glam> i type that in the terminal right?
<MasterShrek> Glam, of course thats just formatting the partition, the partition needs to already exist
<MasterShrek> yes in the terminal
<Glam> ooh
<egc> hi all
<MasterShrek> happy holidays egc
<egc> what are the special keys on a laptop keyboard called? i.e., vol up, vol down, mute
<MasterShrek> multimedia keys i spose
<MasterShrek> or special keys
<Glam> it says command not found
<egc> MasterShrek: thx, same to you!
<sat_> I've XP & Ubuntu. I'd like to install Nexenta (OpenSolaris). Can I install it without disturbing XP/Ubuntu. I'm worried as I'll be resizing the existing partitions.
<egc> do you know what is responsible for providing their functionality?
<egc> like what software?
<Glam> and now i got an exclamation point with a clock and a black swuare in gparted
<Glam> *square
<Glam> i'm assuming that's not a good sign
<Jack_Sparrow> Glam: I prefer the stand alone gparted to the gparted in the ubuntu livecd
<brian__> "sudo dmraid -ay" reports "RAID st "sil_aeabbjafcbae" already active but gparted doesn't see it... just the individual drives... any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<egc> sat_, i've done so without problem.  but i installed solaris express
<MasterShrek> brian__, why do you need gparted to see the raid?
<egc> opensolaris is really cool too
<MasterShrek> i doubt its suppose to anyways
<renegade420> i am trying to setup my Ubuntu server at home..how do i obtain the ip address?
<GMoo> howdy people> i am on my desktop and i type ls. i see "music" but i cannot go 'cd music'
<GMoo> what is the problem ?
<IndyGunFreak> gparted doesn't seem to work right in Gutsy.. works fine on my laptop w/ feisty, but won't work on the PC
<IndyGunFreak> i usje the live CD...
<brian__> well i want to mount the array... but i dont know what fs is on them
<brian__> i don't remember
<Glam> it was working before, then i tried to make a swap but i already had 4 main things
<MasterShrek> renegade420, run ifconfig from the terminal it will tell you
<MasterShrek> brian__, did you format it?
<brian__> MasterShrek i don't believe so
<Jack_Sparrow> Glam: you can only have 4 primarty partitions, you need to create an extended and add logical partions in there
<brian__> MasterShrek i did in windows
<sat_> egc: cool. i'm trying Nexenta as it's similar to Ubuntu. so, resizing existing partitions won't affect Ubuntu/Xp, right?
<MasterShrek> brian__, then its probably ntfs, if not use vfat
<Jack_Sparrow> sat_: There are always dangers working at the partition level.
<Glam> but now the 4th partition has some kind of issue
<egc> sat_: well, you should back-up any important data before resizing a filesystem
<akos> ltcolonel, nope...
<mattycoze> ping
<sat_> Jack_Sparrow: ok. worst case, i'll reinstall everything.
<egc> sat_: but if you do so, you should be fine and able to recover in the event something goes wrong
<GMoo> howdy people> i am on my desktop and i type ls. i see "music" but i cannot go 'cd music'
<GMoo> howdy people> i am on my desktop and i type ls. i see "music" but i cannot go 'cd music'
<GMoo> howdy people> i am on my desktop and i type ls. i see "music" but i cannot go 'cd music'
<Jack_Sparrow> sat_: Not to mention their installer properly recognizing the other os's and getting them into the grub or in some cases lilo menu
<SamsLembas> My graphics sudenly and randomly stopped functioning. Detailes are listed in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649929 . Ayone have any ideas?
<brian__> mastershrek: both return mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/sil_aeabbjafcbae
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > GMoo:
<renegade420> hrm i seem to get 127.0.0.1
<sat_> jack_sparrow / egc: ok
<GMoo> !repeate | GMoo:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<egc> sat_: fyi, opensolaris has a livecd now too
<MasterShrek> brian__, /dev/mapper/sil_aebbjafcbae?   wtf is that?
<egc> you can try playing with it
<MasterShrek> brian__, the only raids ive encountered have been called /dev/mdXX
<GMoo> Jack_Sparrow: why don't you TELL ME my answer instead of asking me to not repeate myself.
<egc> youll probably need to use OSS drivers for sound either way
<brian__> mastershrek my _FAKERaid_ array
<sat_> egc: i tried live cd. but, i wanna try Nexenta (a distro of opensolaris).
<Jack_Sparrow> GMoo: Because repeating is rude to the other users in the channel
<J_Laptop> /dev/mapper is dmraid (software assisted hardware raid)
<MasterShrek> oh fakeraid, never done one of them
<IndyGunFreak> SamsLembas: wierd, have you tried reconfiguring xorg.conf?
<renegade420> my friend who helped me with the server told me to port forward port 22
<sat_> egc: Nexenta doesn't have live cd.
<MasterShrek> i wouldnt ever make a raid on a dual boot machine, sounds like trouble to me
<mwag> anyone know how to use Wine?
<MasterShrek> yes
<MasterShrek> wine file.exe
<renegade420> im kind of a n00b at this im running a linksys router
<sat_> egc: how was you experience with opensolaris
<MasterShrek> from the command line
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | mwag
<Sir_Funk> I want to have a partition for media like songs and movies, but I want to be able to access it both from Linux and XP. What kind of filesystem should it be?
<ubotu> mwag: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brian__> MasterShrk know that now... but theres about 80gigs of MP3s on there.. its not dual boot anymore
<J_Laptop> renegade - are you trying to ssh from one machine to another behid your router?
<akos> Can anyone else phelp me on an issue (e.g. not working) with my Ricoh card reader?
<brian__> MasterShrk i just don't want to lose all that music
<SamsLembas> Mwag: use "sudo apt-get install wine" to install it, and then "wine " followed by the path to the .exe file to run an app.
<mattycoze> ping
<MasterShrek> Sir_Funk, ntfs will work
<MasterShrek> pong
<Sir_Funk> thanks :)
<mattycoze> thx
<egc> sat_: i liked it alot, i'll probably transition to it when it officially releases in april
<egc> although, some media codecs will be problematic
<MasterShrek> akos, my ricoh card reader doesnt work either
<sat_> egc: okay, i'll try and share my experience later. hope you catch you on this forum.
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek: I have to agree, raid and dual boot is looking for trouble
<egc> mp3 is easy enough, but i didnt get dvd, mpeg, etc. yet
<akos> MasterShrek, but it was working before reinstalling 7.10
<egc> im on solaris express developer edition right now
<Jack_Sparrow> egc: did you install the restricted drivers ber the link
<renegade420> J_Laptop, when i tried to ssh like i did at my friends house it complained aobut port 22
<MasterShrek> akos, i dunno what to tell you, i dont try it very often, every once in awhile, ive never had it work though
<egc> Jack_Sparrow, in opensolaris i dont that framework works the same
<Jack_Sparrow> egc: Sorry, not for solaris
<egc> i don't remember though
<brian__> jack_sparrow and MasterShrek I'm not dualbooting.. i'm trying to get the data off thats already on them.  But it was put on there using windows.  I am no longer using windows at all but i need to get the data back
<MasterShrek> ic brian__, and you are sure that is the device name of the raid?
<akos> MasterShrek, my other usb card reader doesn't work either
<brian__> thats what dmraid -ay returns
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: If you are trying to get data back from a raid array....   built with windows...  ugh..
<J_Laptop> Renegade - if both machines are behind the router, you won't be able to use the dyndns hostname
<J_Laptop> at least, most routers will be like that
<WGGMk> is it possible (does anyone know) to save Virtual Machines (VMWare) over a samba share???? or is there a vmware irc channel??
<brian__> jack_sparrow might be out of luck huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: I have not had any luck with doing it
<Get_A_Fix> good day, I installed Compiz on 6.06 LTS, it didn't run right so I uninstalled it through Synaptic. Now in the Gnome Desktop I have no upper window bars, the ones with the maximize minimize buttons, I cannot drag winows around the desktop, and all windows are stuck to the top right corner of the screen. Please, which files do I need to edit to get Gnome back to normal ?
<evilzz> http://sexyoffice.office-on-the.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: Which is one reason I avoid raid these days, not to mention the drives are so much faster than when I needed raid to get systems up to speed
<brian__> jack_sparrow i raided them years ago with windows to make them one large drive to store my music collection on
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: Did you install compiz with synaptic in Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: I have been there...   and no I dont have any solutions
<Get_A_Fix> no, I followed something in the wiki, used apt get
<sat_> egc: Can I install ubuntu apps on OpenSolaris. for example, skpye is availabe for Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> sat_: i don't think solaris is debian based
<Glam> yay, finally i got it installing
<ernesto> i have mplayer and a dvd. i try to play with mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/cdrom1 and and i get: Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/cdrom1
<ernesto> i know the dvd is inside the drive and that dvds work with it
<Glam> after 4 hours
<Get_A_Fix> Jack_Sparrow: no, I followed something in the wiki, used apt get via Edgy backports
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: It is a really bad idea to do that..
<egc> sat_: there are many opensource apps you can install; check out blastwave.org
<IndyGunFreak> Get_A_Fix: why not just download and install gutsy?
<GMoo> hey i have a question: how do i mount something to music
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: I would pull those repos out asap... and hope for the best.
<egc> sat_: also opensolaris comes with some, like pidgin, rhythmbox
<Get_A_Fix> Jack_Sparrow:no way to fix Gnome ?
<MasterShrek> brian__, reinstall windows, and backup the data on the raid maybe? then install ubuntu and make the raid in ubuntu, or do away with it if htats waht you want to do
<ari_stress> hi guys, anyone's working on ltsp5?
<V3nd3tt4> Hello, I've a big problem, when I start my computer, at the beginning of splash loading, start a "busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<V3nd3tt4> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<mwag> anyone play World of Warcraft? I need help installing it using Wine
<V3nd3tt4> (initramfs)"
<V3nd3tt4> I try to modify the menu.list of grub (root=/dev/sda4) and I try to do e2fsck /dev/sda4 from live cd, but nothing :( some body know how to repair my Ubuntu 7.10? :(
<Glam> does the livecd not support widescreen?
<sat_> egc: i want skype due to video chat
<Get_A_Fix>  Jack_Sparrow: I would pull them if I knew how, just remove them from the repo llist ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: Changing repos to a different release or distro really really messes up a system.. sort of what automatix does.. more trouble to untangle that we can handle in this channel
<IndyGunFreak> Glam: depends on the video card....  sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, if it doesn't, just install, then set it up once installed.
<Glam> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: sources.list   or use the link to follow to restore the originals..
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<egc> sat_: yeah i like skype too, but i haven't tried installing it yet
<egc> so i don't know
<IndyGunFreak> Get_A_Fix: how long have you had Dapper installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sat_> egc: no prob. i'll also try..
<sat_> egc: thanks for your tips.
<GMoo> what is the address on music
<fabio_> i cant install kiba-dock
<fabio_> says
<fabio_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Get_A_Fix> Since right after it came out
<thompa> im having a problem with wget stopping every minute
<fabio_> i did make install
<egc> sat_: np, good luck ;)
<Get_A_Fix> IndyGunFreak: since right after it came out
<SamsLembas> Anyone have any advice on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649929 ? Even just a "Sorry man, your screwed" to show you read it and have no clue? ;)
<GMoo> where is 'music' located, as i am trying to mount something to it
<V3nd3tt4> so nobody know why I've this problem? :(
<IndyGunFreak> Get_A_Fix: maybe its time to upgrade to a current version.
<Get_A_Fix> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks .
<IndyGunFreak> SamsLembas: i tried to ask you about the problem earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: I wish I had a better answer...
<SamsLembas> Oh, sorry, must have missed that.
<doctormo> hello everyone
<fabio_> i did ./autogen.sh make
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: You can try recovery mode and install kubuntu-desktop and other things like that
<fabio_> and i try to install sudo make install
<Jack_Sparrow> Get_A_Fix: You cant hurt much at this point
<fabio_> but not happens natheng
<doctormo> I just replaced a motherboard in an ubuntu 7.10 machine; it used to be an old celeron 400Mhz machine, and is now a 1.7Ghz Pentium
<Soskel> http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<IndyGunFreak> SamsLembas: you coudl try reconfiguring xserver, using only generic defaults, and see how it boots the GUI.., then setup any drivers, etc.
<doctormo> The problem is that the boot process is all screwed up, takes forever to boot; is black until the logon and is generally slow
<SamsLembas> IndyGunFreak- In response to recommending recofiguring X: I tried bootinf from live CD, and that did not work, so don't see why that would.....
<thompa> can wget work with large isos?
<MenZa> Soskel: do you really wish to continue hosting that CD image?
<rredd4> how do i get my   minimize, maximize and  close (X) buttons back, they are missing when i open any window
<MenZa> thompa: wget works with everything.
<Soskel> MenZa: why not?
<Get_A_Fix> Jack_Sparrow: IndyGunFreak: Get_A_Fix: maybe its time to upgrade to a current version. - maybe he's right, I'll certainly try everything else first though, thanks people.
<IndyGunFreak> SamsLembas: well, you shouldn't need a live cd to reconfigure x
<MenZa> Soskel: well, and leave it public?
<Soskel> MenZa: yea
<thompa> MenZa: im having it stop every 20g or so and have to restart with -c
<MenZa> Soskel: I suspect it'll take up quite a bit of bandwidth :)
<Soskel> psss bandwidth
<MenZa> thompa: that sounds like a dodgy internet connection, rather than a problem with wget.
<SamsLembas> But booting from a LiveCD will accomplish the same thing for troubleshooting as reconfiguring X, correct?
<Soskel> I have plenty to spare
<Hot_Girl> okay boys
<Hot_Girl> i need som ehelpo
<Hot_Girl> i need som ehelp
<Hot_Girl> i need some help
<rredd4> lol
<Soskel> do you need some help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Hot_Girl
<thompa> MenZa: could be , but i checked that i think
<juano__> !repeat | Hot_Girl
<SamsLembas> State your question, do not spam.
<ubotu> Hot_Girl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hot_Girl> juano__STFU. i was correcting my spelling
<thompa> MenZa: are there any test downloads
<SamsLembas> Nice bot ;{
<fabio_> Hot_Girl | patiente
<SamsLembas> *;)
<MenZa> Hot_Girl: please watch your language.
<thompa> i MenZaill try another iso,
<Soskel> thompa: http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> Hot_Girl: Please state your question on one line as clearly as possible
<fabio_> Hot_Girl | patience
<juano__> Hot_Girl: please don't use bad language in here, this is a support channel
<Hot_Girl> lol please tell me three times to wathch my languange
<thompa> Soskel: thankx
<fabio_> i cant install kiba dock i did ./autogen.sh make an i tryed to instal sudo make install and appears this make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Soskel> MenZilla
<MenZa> Soskel: ,O
<MenZa> ;o*
<thompa> MenZa: im running 64 version, but its ubuntu for sure. i cant even cancel bash window
<V3nd3tt4> :( bye
<sat_> ebc:
<sat_> ok, I'd like to see OpennSolaris's distros grow / mature. I hope Sun will look into the directions of its distros. It nees improvment. For example, look at the distro's of Ubuntu. It's clear vision for each of the distros. Currenlty, when the linux user looks at the distros of OpenSolaris, in my view, he/she might scratch the head.
<sat_> yes, nexenta seems to be okay to download and try. but, in terms of community / support / fund, i don't think any distro is strong.
<Soskel> thompa: are you on a standard home computer?
<thompa> MenZa: my processes show nothing though
<thompa> yes
<fabio_> sat_ | launchpad
<Soskel> then don't use x86 thompa
<LjL> !bot > fabio_    (fabio_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hot_Girl: Please understand that with over 1000 users at any time this is a busy place.. We do need to keep a little more control than some other channels
<thompa> im thinking its graphis issue
<sat_> fabio_: pardon me.. what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hot_Girl: Please state your question on one line as clearly as possible.. We are happy to help you...
<thompa> Soskel: its an amd64, ive always run it
<Soskel> ohh
<Chemicalvamp> how do i change my 1280x800 booting splash screen to 1024x768?
<Hot_Girl> okay people: i have to mount a shared network drive to my harddrive .....
<juano__> fabio_: the syntax is   !botfactoid  | username, but better even to use:  !botfactoid  > username
 * IndyGunFreak calls Jack_Sparrow  "mister obvious".. ;)
<Hot_Girl> i need the location of /music/
<Hot_Girl> where is music
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks indy
<juano__> Hot_Girl: ~/Music ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<fabio_> !botactoid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botactoid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> usually
<juano__> !msgthebot | fabio_
<ubotu> fabio_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Soskel> test
<IndyGunFreak> !test | Soskel
<ubotu> Soskel: Failed.
<fabio_> !patience ! juano__
<Soskel> :D
<fabio_> lol
<buggeredfstab> How do I re-add the  bar on top of all windows in GNOME?
<dooglus> my laptop just lost its connection to the wireless router.  taking the network down and up again didn't fix it, like it usually does.  I ended up rebooting, which has fixed it.  Is there a less drastic solution I can try next time?
<fabio_> !patience | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thompa> MenZa: i get like 500ks according to wget then it stops after a minute
<fabio_> hey
<Chemicalvamp> Hot_Girl what drive is it on?
<mongolai> dooglus: did your laptop come out of sleep/suspend mode?
<fabio_> i dint play with the bot
<dooglus> mongolai: no
<Hot_Girl> it is on //hammy
<fabio_> i test it
<IndyGunFreak> yes you were
<dooglus> mongolai: it didn't even go into sleep/suspend mode
<Hot_Girl> i want to  mount a NETWORK drive
<IndyGunFreak> fabio_: then to test it, type "/msg ubotu" no quotes
<juano__> fabio_: you've been warned already, please private msg the bot to investigate
<Hot_Girl> to MUSIC
<LjL> fabio_: yes you did. you were given the correct syntax to use multiple times, and you *were* adviced to use it in PM or in #ubuntu-bots, yet you kept spamming it in here
<Hobbsee> Hot_Girl: places menu, network?
<santiamigo> hello
<thompa> MenZa: ive never had speeds that fast either which is strange
<santiamigo> can you help me?¿?
<thompa> so i lose connection when downloading large files
<Chemicalvamp> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mongolai> Hot_Girl: is music on the remote computer and if so is it set as a share?
<dooglus> thompa: for large downloads, windows seems to be more reliable than ubuntu
<thompa> dooglus: i dont think so
<fabio_> i cant install kiba dock i did ./autogen.sh make an i tryed to instal sudo make install and appears this make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop
<thompa> dooglus: wget can resume with -c option also less junk
<dooglus> thompa: just my experience.  I find the network connection in ubuntu drops out if you use it too much.
<dooglus> thompa: wget is cross platform.
<Glam> i'm confused, right now i'm following instructions so ubuntu will work.  the instructions say
<robdig> buggeredfstab: do you mean the panel?
<Glam> o You must edit the /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file; adding a line with the word: piix
<Glam> -- you should do this with your favorite unix editor; or simply type the command:
<Glam> echo piix >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<thompa> dooglus: there has to be a reason for that
<juano__> !compile | fabio_ (have you read this yet) :)
<buggeredfstab> robdig: I think so. it's the bar on top of the windows with the _ [] X at the end
<Glam> i have no clue what that means.
<ubotu> fabio_ (have you read this yet) :): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dooglus> thompa: yes, it's open source, free software.  people can port it to any OS they like
<Glam> what should i type in the terminal?
<thompa> dooglus: its been running ubuntu 64 for about a year no internet problem
<robdig> buggeredfstab: oh, you mean the window title bar...I'll check
<dooglus> thompa: are you from the future?  I've not seen anything newer than ubuntu 7.10
<sat_> i like Ubuntu and continue to recommend to my collegues/friends due to the Ubuntu Promise / community support. you don't get stuck as you get answers immediately.
<thompa> dooglus: there are many things accessing the internet in windows
<kaper> i try to mount window share directory in ubuntu. when i #mount -t smbfs -o username=myname //winserver/folder /myfolder. I got error message
<ikonia> apologies my connection droppped
 * kaper cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<sat_> Ubuntu Rocks. Thank you all.
<unixy> Glam, type this echo piix >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Glam> ok, thanks!
<Chemicalvamp> how do i change my 1280x800 booting splash screen to 1024x768?
<Hot_Girl> hello?
<Hot_Girl> can someone help me
<thompa> dooglus: if you want a newer you can compile your own. i got 2.6.24 on a notebook
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: please ask your question
<dooglus> thompa: if so, I have a few launchpad bugs I'd like you to look at any tell me if anyone has looked at them yet
<buggeredfstab> robdig: it looks like I am missing part of the border on my windows.
<ikonia> dooglus: you can see yourself
<methice> poker gamer here ?
<IndyGunFreak> buggeredfstab: using compiz?
<ikonia> dooglus: log into launchpad and look at the last updates
<buggeredfstab> robdig: yeah
<Niko-formerlyEag> for some reason when I ran update manager after installing 7.10 my windows partitions were no longer being mounted
<ikonia> methice: no, just ubuntu support in this channel.
<dooglus> ikonia: I've tried, but it only shows their current status.
<Niko-formerlyEag> how do I add partitions to be mounted at boot time without manually editing fstab?
<methice> ikonia, just for free not money ;)
<sat_> Guys, Go to http://www.ideastorm.com/ and vote for Ubuntu..
<thompa> dooglus: well this is my home box been running amd64 and good upgrades with ubuntu
<ikonia> dooglus: then that's the current status
<ikonia> methice: this is ubuntu support channel only.
<WGGMk> is it possible (does anyone know) to save Virtual Machines (VMWare) over a samba share???? or is there a vmware irc channel??
<dooglus> ikonia: yes
<Chemicalvamp> my bootscreen is terribly offcenter, is there a way i can change its resolution? if anybody has an idea where these files are lemme know
<ikonia> dooglus: so what's the problem, that's where they are
<ikonia> dooglus: wait for updates
<Glam> ok, thanks for the help everyone!
<dooglus> ikonia: I have bee
<dooglus> n
<Glam> happy holidays!
<ikonia> dooglus: sit tight then
<sat_> Dell ships ubuntu laptops, but it's not made ubuntu laptops easy to find. I don't know why. So, vote http://www.ideastorm.com/
<robdig> buggeredfstab: are you using gnome?
<juano__> Niko-formerlyEag: u can make a startup script
<buggeredfstab> robdig: yes, Gnome, Gutsy, Compiz.
<ikonia> sat_: how about no, how about respect the channel guidelines and topics. This is ubuntu support releated questions only.
<Niko-formerlyEag> juano__: isn't there a gui somewhere to configure that?  it looks like fstab discourages editing my hand
<juano__> !diskmounter | Niko-formerlyEag
<Niko-formerlyEag> I guess I'm too lazy to do it by hand right now
<ubotu> Niko-formerlyEag: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<thompa> dooglus: if your running something special you can try some custom kernel, for macbook eg
<robdig> buggeredfstab: is gtk-window-decorator running?
<juano__> Niko-formerlyEag: try that link ubotu just gave you
<Niko-formerlyEag> thanks
<sat_> ikonia: ok. sorry. i respect that.
<buggeredfstab> says sleeping
<dooglus> thompa: I'm running a bog standard ubuntu 7.10 and a bog standard (although czech) windows xp.  xp can stay online, ubuntu can't.  same laptop, same wireless card.
<infbliss> Hibernate feature does not seem to work on Dell Vostro 1000. I have
<infbliss> 	   reported this in Launchpad is there a temporary workaround for this??
<ikonia> dooglus: the linux drivers or encyption will potentially have issues
<santiamigo> i have a HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 56kbps can not make it work in ubuntu feisty fawn
<thompa> dooglus: whats the wireless?
<ikonia> dooglus: or it could be an incompatible driver between your card and router
<dooglus> ikonia: I've tried lots of routers and they all fail the same, so I guess it's not a problem with the router
<thompa> does it loss connection when you move around? he he
<ikonia> dooglus: I didn't say it was a problem with the router.
<robdig> buggeredfstab: hmm, that should be ok. have you tried restarting X?
<dooglus> ikonia: the card is apparently "06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)"
<thompa> dooglus: ive run it
<ikonia> dooglus: there are various issues with that card. a LOT are logged on launchpad. I'm currently using the card without issue
<buggeredfstab> robdig: I've rebooted several times
<santiamigo> can you help me i have a HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 56kbps can not make it work in ubuntu feisty fawn
<thompa> dooglus: its dodgy series
<thompa> dooglus: i had that one on a vaio, and on the toshiba got it working, but intermittant
<robdig> buggeredfstab: hmm...
<kenan> is there such thing as themes for epiphany so i can customize the buttons and all that?
<novasense> anyone knows is there any best statistical tools like spss in Linux?
<WGGMk> can anyone help me with VMWare questions
<dooglus> also the speakers don't work
<dooglus> and some of the keyboard keys
<thompa> dooglus: same here, fixed
<Hot_Girl> question: how do i mount my network drive into music ?
<faglarg> http://nitin.myminicity.com/
<thompa> dooglus: you need to go to the forums, reinstall alsa or newer kernel
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: do you want to moount a network drive that contains music ?
<dooglus> Hot_Girl: did you try the 'mount' command?
<robdig> buggeredfstab: is metacity running?
<Hot_Girl> yes i do, ikonia
<Hot_Girl> no i didn't, dooglus
<juano__> Hot_Girl: you want to access a remote folder that has music ?
<buggeredfstab> robdig: No on metacity
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: ok, where is the share located, on a windows machine for example ?
<thompa> dooglus: everything will work but wireless maybe for now
<dooglus> thompa: one of them has never worked, and I've installed debian and ubuntu on 2 different laptops
<thompa> dooglus: whats the video card intel or nvidia
<mac_> hi
<robdig> buggeredfstab: ok, wanted to make sure there wasn't two window managers running.
<Hot_Girl> yes it is on a windows machine, ikonia
<crdlb> buggeredfstab: nvidia?
<dooglus> thompa: it's ATI
<maynards-girl> has anyone tried installing ubuntu on leopard using qemu?
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: ok, you need to install the packages "samba" and "smbfs"
<thompa> dooglus: could be worse
<buggeredfstab> crdlb: yeah, Nvidia drivers.
<hanasakiRemote> hi Hot
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: have you done/can you do that please.
<Hot_Girl> okay. i think i have done both of thoes . now what
<hanasakiRemote> hi all
<Hot_Girl>  sudo aptitude install smbfs
<Atru1> does anyone know if there is an eta on flash for Gutsy x64?
<dooglus> Hot_Girl: I use: sudo mount -t cifs -opassword=,uid=chris //192.168.1.12/d /media/server
<mac_> anybody there to guide me to access my windows system from ubuntu
<crdlb> buggeredfstab: run this: sudo nvidia-xconfig  --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<thompa> dooglus: i got ubuntu running on almost all the different lappys, but some take work
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: youo can either do this via the gnome gui and use the "network places" gui or use the command line and the command "mount" which would you like.
<thompa> dooglus: macbook is great on ubuntu btw
<dooglus> thompa: it runs, just hardly anything works quite right
<ikonia> mac_: follow Hot_Girl's conversation it may give you an idea.
<Hot_Girl> gmoonit@gmoonit-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=gmoonit,password=x //hammy/FreeAgent /desktop/FreeAgent
<robdig> buggeredfstab: try killing gtk-window-decorator, and then typing gtk-window-decorator --replace
<hanasakiRemote> hey what's the channel for the 3d gui stuff?
<k335> hi i got a little question
<crdlb> buggeredfstab: then restart X
<k335> what do i need to run .run files?
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: and what is the output of that ?
<hanasakiRemote> this good enough for a 22" monitor or is it too low?   1680   x   1050
<ikonia> k335: are these nvidia/ati drivers by any chance ?
<buggeredfstab> I can't read my terminal right now due to lack of window
<juano__> hanasakiRemote: #ubuntu-effects
<k335> no its a game i downloaded
<k335> for linux
<dooglus> Hot_Girl: you'll need a directory /desktop for that to work
<crdlb> juano__: that channel is gone
<k335> its an installer
<juano__> crdlb: oh
<crdlb> it redirects to #compiz-fusion now
<Mistylady> Wayni u there?
<kenan> are there themes for epiphany so i can customize the buttons?
<ikonia> k335: you need to chmod it (make it executable) then ./$name_of_file.pkg
<juano__> crdlb: right :)
<Hot_Girl> ikonia: it says that /desktop/FreeAgent is not correct
<dooglus> Hot_Girl: do you mean /home/hotgirl/Desktop/FreeAgent instea?
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: no it doesn't what is the exact error
<mac_> i tried to access my windows laptop, but it doesnt connect from the Places>Network
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: pleace /desktopFreeAgent with a valid mount point
<k335> and how do i chmod it?
<ikonia> k335: chmod +x $file
<Hot_Girl> yes, what is the avlid mount point, ikonia
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: what is the exact error then please.
<juano__> mac_: have you installed samba ?
<k335> thanks ikonia^^
<mac_> yep
<juano__> mac_: have you edited smb.conf ?
<mac_> nope
<Hot_Girl> one sec, its insalling sambas now... you'll have to wait thanks ikonia
<robdig> buggeredfstab: you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console window...ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<mac_> let me see it
<ikonia> juano__: why does he have to do that
<juano__> ikonia: well, if he can't connect to his windows box, i have to check to see what settings are inside smb.conf
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: you told me you had samba installed
<ikonia> juano__: why ?
<Hot_Girl> i only have the other one installed -- oops
<Syco54645> i just got a new lcd monitor widescreen... it looks like crap because it is still using the old monitor info.  how do i go about fixing htat?
<juano__> ikonia: because if he has another workgroup in his settings or other bad lines he won't be able to connect probably
<ikonia> juano__: mount he's trying to mount, not share the file sstems
<Hot_Girl> one sec IKEAwh0re
<ikonia> juano__: if it's the default, it's fine
<juano__> ikonia: ?? im talking to mac
<danzigrules> does no one read documentation anymore?
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: what did you call me
<mac_> yep, there is no settings in smb.conf
<juano__> ikonia: not Hot_Girl
<buggeredfstab> crdlb: Worked, thanks!
<mac_> just full of comments
<buggeredfstab> robdig: thanks for your help, it's working now
<ikonia> juano__: same is applies to mac
<mac_> what should i add to smb.conf
<robdig> buggeredfstab: np
<fabio_> any ones have a version .deb of kiba-dock our avant dock?
<Glam> major problemo...
<juano__> ikonia: emm, the question was "i can't access my windows laptop from places network"
<oic> I changed the home directory of my FTP and restarted vsftpd, but my firefox still shows the old directory.. Why is that? It's showing the right one in lftp
<ikonia> juano__: yeah,
<wilo_> i cant install a package, 'gcdmaster' from add/remove apps.
<wilo_> Cannot install 'gcdmaster'
<wilo_> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gcdmaster' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<wilo_> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<juano__> ikonia: if he can't access his windows laptop using samba, i think SMB.CONF has plenty to do with it
<Glam> ubuntu gives me /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off, error again.
<wilo_> how can i find the dependacies?
<Syco54645> anyone know how to set new monitor info in ubuntu?
<fabio_> bany ones have a version .deb of kiba-dock our avant dock?
<ikonia> juano__: depends on the error, and if it's the default, I'd disagree
<SamsLembas> Hello- I am having some trouble with my nVidia drivers (non-free ones). How would I go about resetting them to the defaults?
<Glam> and then when i try to dual boot into vista i get a quick bsd
<Glam> so, am i screwed?
<Glam> i'm on the live cd right now since i can't boot into either one of those
<ikonia> Glam: bsd = windows issue = the channel ##windows
<wilo_> how do i remove 'conflicting software; in gutsy?
<juano__> ikonia: default or not the problem is there, so i suggest to see the smb.conf file to see if everything is right, i wouldn't be 100% sure that everything in there is right, so i think to check the file is a valid option
<ikonia> juano__: what is his error message ?
<danzigrules> Syco54645: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<juano__> ikonia: he hasn't posted one yet
<Syco54645> danbhtwo, thanks
<ikonia> juano__: exactly, so why start probing files for no reason
<k335> well now i got the problem error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. and when i use apt-get to get the file it says file not found
<danzigrules> google is your friend
<wilo_> juano can you help me
<oic> I changed the home directory of my FTP and restarted vsftpd, but my firefox still shows the old directory.. Why is that? It's showing the right one in lftp though
<juano__> ikonia: so you think that smb.conf has nothing to do with an ubuntu being unable to connect via samba to a windows share ?
<Glam> then after the bsod it leads me back to the grub loader, and there are 2 choices for vista basic
<Glam> so i chose the 2nd one and it lead me to some acer thing
<ikonia> juano__: I didn't say that, I suggested you where diving in without even seeing the problem.
<Hot_Girl> ok IKEAwh0re
<Hot_Girl> okay ikonia
<Hot_Girl> all that is installed --- now how do i mount this drive :-/
<ikonia> juano__: eg: why start looking at the samba config when it's default without even seeing the problem.
<Mistylady> Hello Wayni
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: re-try the command you where using
<etfb> Is there a Compiz support channel?  I installed it just now and it's hideously borked.
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: and report the exact error
<ikonia> etfb: /join #compiz-fusion
<Pici> etfb: #compiz-fusion
<etfb> Shiny; thanks
<juano__> ikonia: ?? i don't understand you point yet, what am i supposed to do if not suggest to see the configuration file of samba? tell him "oh , it's by default, sorry you can't share? " no, i would like to help him so i'm on it, i really don't think seeing smb.conf is a bad idea, i have fixed more than 10 issues like this before
<Hot_Girl> it is giving me a silly error now
<ikonia> juano__: he's not told you the problem other than "it doesn't connect" I'm suggested find out the error
<ikonia> juano__: he may not be able to even ping the box
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: please give me the exact error
<ikonia> juano__: just as an easy example
<ikonia> juano__: rather than dive in randomly
<juano__> !enter | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oic> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> juano__ I'm quite capable to typing, I'm talking to multiple people hence the use of enter
<Hot_Girl> ikonia i lost the command. i'm trying to find it again :-/
<Peddy> can somebody please help me? I can't print from evince and can't print through samba. Here is /var/log/cups/error_log
<Peddy> http://pastebin.com/m1649d4f1
<juano__> i think you should start by that first, and if there was a ping problem i think that would of popped out sooner or later right ?
<mic21> When accessing an NFS share Nautilus is not able to "move" files into the trash\
<mic21> , but could permanently delete them. There were also issues with things like mo\
<mic21> ving. It gave an error message regarding a different file system. Is it possibl\
<mic21> e to use a "common" trash for all users using the NFS share ?
<mac_> Guys, let me explain u the problem clearly, I go to network, browse windows network, browse workgroup
<mac_> then it says couldnt display contents of windows netowrk grp
<ikonia> juano__: please carry on, I disagree with you, but thats not for here.
<juano__> mac_: sure explain, enough of this , were here to help not DISCUSS
<rencore> is there a way to scan for usb devices after i boot cuz if i take out my usb mouse and plug it in it doesnt see it
<juano__> ikonia: ok, it's just i couldn't see your point
<Hot_Girl> ikonia: mount: mount point /desktop/FreeAgent does not exist
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: I told you that at the start. You told me it was a valid mount point.
<Fezzler> How can I tell if Ubuntu "sees" my COM1 port/Serial and that my serial is COM1, not internal modem?
<juano__> mac_: please give me the error message, does it output an error ?
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: change it to a valid mount point with the command "sudo mkdir /media/FreeAgent" then mount it on "/media/FreeAgent"
<juano__> mac_: what happens after you browse workgroup ?
<Soskel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/webtechmedia.net-release
<mikedep333> hey, I have a corrupted tar.gz archive, is there a way to repair it?
<mac_> "the folder contents could not be displayed, sorry couldn't display the contents of windows network:workgroup"
<Soskel> I applied to be official mirror
<Peddy> can someone tell me if it is safe to uninstall AppArmor?
<mac_> its gives me above error msg
<ikonia> mikedep333 no
<rencore> is there a way to scan for usb devices after i boot cuz if i take out my usb mouse and plug it in it doesnt see it
<juano__> mac_: ok, are the two computers connected correctly? are both hooked up to a router ?
<juano__> mac_: do they ping each other ?
<Fezzler> rencore: lsusb
<mac_> they both are sharing a common wireless access point
<snch_rptr> hey guys. can someone help me set up a VPN?
<Fezzler> rencore: or dmesg
<juano__> mac_: ok, try pinging your windows pc, do you know what ip it has ?
<Fezzler> IS there a way to check status of my COM1 port?
<mac_> yep they do ping
<avalys> I need to run an X server in headless mode - it's for an automated test framework.  applications need to work, but nothing needs to be displayed anywhere
<juano__> mac_: ok
<mac_> 192.168.1.4
<avalys> is this possible?
<Watain> I changed the home directory of my FTP and restarted vsftpd, but my firefox still shows the old directory if I connect to localhost, but the new directory if I connect to the NAT IP.. Why is that? It's showing the right one in lftp though
<Glam> I just installed 7.10 and i'm getting an error when i boot up ubuntu, /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off, and i can't boot vista either because it gave me the bsod and restarted the laptop
<Peddy> can someone tell me if it is safe to uninstall AppArmor?
<Glam> help please?
<juano__> mac_: now do this first ---> system --> administration --> shared folders
<ikonia> Peddy thats your choice.
<mac_> ok, then
<juano__> mac_: add a shared folder there
<Peddy> ikonia: obviously
<Peddy> ikonia: it is messing with cups
<ikonia> Peddy: ok?  so.
<mikedep333> ok
<Fezzler> Just installed new IRC chat program.  Are my messages coming thru?
<juano__> mac_: some folder in your home dir  eg
<ikonia> Fezzler: yes
<mikedep333> is there any way to recover as much data as possible from the corrupted tar.gz file?
<ikonia> mikedep333: no
<Peddy> ikonia: is it safe?
<juano__> mac_: lets say eg:  ~/Shared_folder
<ikonia> Peddy: what do you mean safe ?
<Peddy> ikonia: what exactly does it do?
<mac_> yes added
<adante> hi
 * snch_rptr raises his hand.
<adante> is there a list of hotkeys in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Peddy: just grabbing you a link
<WTF> ok so ati drivers
<Hot_Girl> ikonia, ikonia: mount: mount point /desktop/FreeAgent does not exist
<Hot_Girl> ikonia, ikonia: mount: mount point /desktop/FreeAgent does not exist
<adante> or is there a way to get to the menu from the keyboard?
<ikonia> WTF: that nick is unaccaptable.
<juano__> mac_: go to general properties and in workgroup type in the same workgroup in the exact case as the workgroup your windows pc is in
<WTF> i am having issue installing them on 6.06 LTS server
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: I've told you what to do to fix that
<WTF> ??why
<Watain> Hot_Girl: Create the folder.
<juano__> mac_: and check the box: this computer is a wins server
<wwjd|||> ok so
<infbliss> when I open launchpad and see recently fixed stuff I see bugs filed on 2005
<adante> anybody?
<infbliss> is this really so
<wwjd|||> ati drives om 6.06
<mac_> i dont know the workgroup of my windows laptop, there is no work group
<wwjd|||> not working out for me
<wwjd|||> can anyone help
<Hot_Girl> i did Watain
<infbliss> how come a bug fixed on 2005 can become a recently fixed bug
<Hot_Girl> Watain!!! i did!
<snch_rptr> wwjd|||: i think there are several of us waiting in line... or at least waiting :)
<wwjd|||> lol
<wwjd|||> ok
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: I've told you what to do "sudo mkdir /media/FreeAgent" and then mount onto /media/FreeAgent
<juano__> mac_: your windows laptop should be part of a workgroup by default, usually MSHOME or something similar, please check in your windows laptop:  right click my pc, properties and check to see what workgroup it is on
<Hot_Girl> ty ikonia sorry i'm a dumb_hot_girl
<adante> hi
<fsckr> ive downloaded a game with and extension .package how am i suppose to install with that?
<mac_> its my office laptop, the domian is something like corp.xyz.net
<adante> can someone please tell me if there is a way to launch a terminal using the keyboard?
<wwjd|||> @hot girl ...perfect
<adante> or how can i get access to the meu
<adante> the menu
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: your greg moore,
<Watain> mac_: Right click on my computer, and it'll show the computer and workgroup there
<adante> from the keyboard
<tumbleweed__> no Hot_Girls on the internet
<wwjd|||> lol
<tumbleweed__> gb2/kitchen/
<adante> or is ubuntu simply not capable of this?
<Hot_Girl> hahahaha
<juano__> wilo_: you needed help with something earlier ?
<Hot_Girl> ikonia: mount: unknown filesystem type 'sbmfs'
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: the file system is smbfs
<Hot_Girl> i thought i fi changed my name to hot_girl i would get more responses
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: that is a silly idea
<wwjd|||> and it worked i assume
<Hot_Girl> it worked
<tumbleweed__> no
<tumbleweed__> I'm just baked
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<Hot_Girl> the error i'm getting is: mount: unknown filesystem type 'sbmfs'
<hotter_than_hot_> lol my turn
<mac_> there is no wins server running on it
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: I've JUST told you the file system type is smbfs
<adante> is there any ubuntu help anywhere which is good?
<tumbleweed__> no
<CarlFK> adante: yes.
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: you are typing sbmfs not smbfs
<Glam> help?  it took me 5 hours to install ubuntu and now i'm back at square -1!
<tumbleweed__> this simply does not exist
<snch_rptr> adante: relax
<Hot_Girl> ty IKEAwh0re
<ikonia> tumbleweed__: that's not helpful.
<Watain> adante: No idea. I'm usually ignored everywhere
<dthacker> adante: ask your question, please
<adante> CarlFK: i am trying to find out where i can get a list of the default keyboard hotkeys, any idea where i can get this?
<tumbleweed__> I'm sorry, my sarcasm gland is acting up
<hotter_than_hot_> hello, i am hotter and dumber than hot girl..wiling to trade pics for ATI driver help pm me for more
<ikonia> Watain: this is a busy channel, people will get to you.
<viper233> adante : Yes... here
<_juan> what's wrong Glam?
<adante> dthacker: howdy where is a list of the default keyboard hotkeys?
<Hot_Girl> hey
<Hot_Girl> it worked
<Hot_Girl> YAY
<mikeaz> hey folks, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and i had compiz up and running until it asked me to use restricted drivers and i said yes. what should i do to get compiz back?
<Glam> i'm getting /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when i dual boot ubuntu
<juano_1> mac_: sorry i got d/c
<mac_> cool
<Watain> I changed the home directory of my FTP and restarted vsftpd, but my firefox still shows the old directory if I connect to localhost, but the new directory if I connect to the NAT IP.. Why is that? It's showing the right one in lftp though
<snch_rptr> oooh! me next. all i want to do is set up a VPN and find a exchange capable mail client...
<juano_1> mac_: could you connect as i told you last message ?
<Glam> and when i try to boot up vista, i get some bsod for a second and it restarts the laptop
<hotter_than_hot_> sorry snch...im next
<ikonia> snch_rptr: evolution can connect to exchange.
<Lunar_Lamp> hotter_than_hot_, hahaha - you're probably best to just ask your question in the channel mate ;-p
<tumbleweed__> I'm willing to trade photographs of my genitals for 10 dollars
<_juan> what version and what install method are you using?
<mac_> i shared the folder, my windows laptop domain is corp.intuit.net
<ikonia> tumbleweed__: stop please. Seriously.
<snch_rptr> ikonia: great, do i need to install to set up a vpn?
<juano_1> mac_: ok, can you try this:  go to places ---> connect to server... then select windows share , then in server type in your windows laptop pcname
<Hot_Girl> thank you ikonia, do you want a nakkid pic of me?
<adante> CarlFK, viper233 thanks for your help
<tumbleweed__> oh don't worry
<_juan> Glam, what version and what install method?
<ikonia> snch_rptr: depends on your vpn servers needs
<tumbleweed__> my genitals are open source
<Watain> mac_: Can you connect with IP? Hit Alt+F2, and type smb://192.168.*.* (Whatever your IP is)
<WuGutsyClan> hey I am on a macbook pro running gutsy, and to do things like cut and paste (Ctrl X and Ctrl V) I have to use the control button. How can I switch every function done by the Super button (The one with the apple on it) and the control button
<Hot_Girl>  :-/
<Glam> livecd and 7.10
<Hot_Girl> someone kick tumbleweed
<Syco54645> so i still cannot get this new monitor displaying anything that is a widescreen resolution
<ikonia> tumbleweed__: PLEASE stop. This is a busy support channel.
<viper233> adante : maybe get hotkey-setup - auto-configures laptop hotkeys
<_juan> Glam, what speed did you burn it at?
<Glam> x4
<yo||> so who is in line
<snch_rptr> ikonia: hmm. well, it's just a un/pw authenticated gate to my worklace intranet. not sure about the details.
<adante> viper233: hm but i don't want to configure them, i just want to know what they are
<ikonia> snch_rptr: you'll need the details to know your client options.
<Glam> i had the error when i was running the livecd, but then i bypassed it using a solution on the forums
<condoulo> I need help with GRUB.
<tumbleweed__> that was very rude
<Syco54645> this just looks horrible.  i run the auto configure thing for the xserver and it does not fix it.
<Glam> and then i followed the instructions installing it
<adante> viper233: i understand there is probably a program to do that in the settings menu
<nalioth> !tell tumbleweed__ about guidelines
<Hot_Girl> okay ikonia: nothing is in the 'freegaent' folder. i must not have mounted it correctly
<dthacker> adante: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/user-guide/C/prefs-personal.html#prefs-keyboard-shortcuts
<adante> viper233: ironically i can't get to the settings menu because i don't know the hotkey to get to it
<yo||> so anyu ATI gurus here
<yo||> *any
<condoulo> I am currently in a Ubuntu liveCD because I am getting error 17 when booting up
<juano_1> mac_: ?
<SamsLembas> Hello- When booting up, my computer shows the nVidia splash screen a few times before taking me to the GUI X error message (but the GUI is off to the side of the screen and unusable). My computer worked fine earlier today and I have not done any software updates since then. Is it possible to somehow reset my drivers to their default setting or something?
<RenatoSilva> Hi people, I'm building my 1st .DEB package, but I only know how to copy files to the system. To start, I want to know just how to put an icon of my application on the systenm menu. How????
<ikonia> Hot_Girl: I'm not going to respond to you unless you stop with the naked picture comments"
<_juan> Glam, if you get an erro with the live cd i'd suggest you try the alternate install using the good old TEXT install
<nalioth> RenatoSilva: you might wish to try a dev related channel
<Glam> but i bypassed it and installed it successfully, and now it will not start up
<adante> dthacker: thanks!
<yo||> ikoina was that directed at me?
<condoulo> anyway want to help me fix a GRUB Issue?! I can't access anything
<ikonia> yo||: no, that was for Hot_Girl
<Watain> I changed the home directory of my FTP and restarted vsftpd, but my firefox still shows the old directory if I connect to localhost, but the new directory if I connect to the NAT IP.. Why is that? It's showing the right one in lftp though <--- Now it worked but it took more than half n hour to reflect the changes. Anyone know anythinG about this?
<ikonia> condoulo: explain your question
<cowk-ok-cool-bae> tyujety
<ikonia> Watain: clear your firefox cache ?
<Watain> ikonia: Did that already
<speeddemon8803> Note to users: When in the room it would help us out TREMENDOUSLY if you used the person you are talking to's nickname in the beginning...like speeddemon8803:example text :)
<ikonia> Watain: I missed it.
<condoulo> ikonia- I am getting an error 17. I tried editing it to boot to my XP drive. It worked first boot, then when re-booting, I can't access any OS now, all I get is Error 17
<tumbleweed__> corruptionoflulz : hi
<Watain> ikonia: What?
<viper233> adante : you got no mouse? Looking the System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts   I don't see a shortcut to this menu.. What menu are you trying to see?
<dthacker> Watain: try clearing your cache
<yo||> so can anyone help with ati driver issues
<_juan> Glam, bypassing an error during install is not a very safe thing to do, you don't know what will run and what will not
<Watain> dthacker: I did that, man
<Glam> well, it was the solution when i searched on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<mikeaz> hey folks, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and i had compiz up and running until it asked me to use restricted drivers and i said yes. what should i do to get compiz back?
<snch_rptr> .
<mrdinkles> Having trouble installing wireless- I need to remove w/e i put on blacklist-- how do i do this?
<juano_1> condoulo: use pastebin and paste sudo fdisk -l , and paste menu.lst located in /boot/grub
<Schmick> mikeaz, press ALT-F2 and type compiz --replace
<adante> viper233: do not currently have a mouse no, and i did not know how to access the menu from the keyboard, so i could not actually achieve anything - but i know now
<RenatoSilva> nalioth: could you point me one?
<mikeaz> schmick: i tried that and it has no effect
<SamsLembas> Hello- When booting up, my computer shows the nVidia splash screen a few times before taking me to the GUI X error message (but the GUI is off to the side of the screen and unusable). My computer worked fine earlier today and I have not done any software updates since then. Is it possible to somehow reset my drivers to their default setting or something?
<nalioth> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu-devel  #ubuntu-motu are a couple of them
<Watain> I changed the home directory of my FTP and restarted vsftpd, but my firefox still shows the old directory if I connect to localhost, but the new directory if I connect to the NAT IP.. Why is that? It's showing the right one in lftp though <--- Now it worked but it took more than half n hour to reflect the changes. Anyone know anything about this? ( I DID clear the cache, history and everything)
<Schmick> ok... mikeaz, do you get the mesa bug when issuing fglrxinfo?
<viper233> adante : ok... what is it? for future reference?
<RenatoSilva> nalioth: but these channels are related to developing ubuntu ITSELF, not developing ON IT
<ikonia> Watain: when you say NAT ip do you mean the private or public ip
<mac_> juano
<juano_1> mac_:
<mikeaz> schmick: i get no errors when i run fglrxinfo
<mac_> i tried
<Watain> ikonia: Private
<jack-desktop> I'm having trouble with sound - I keep hearing this clicking or tapping or some weird sound in the background when the volume is on
<viper233> adante : Alt-F1 .. just saw
<mac_> but i dont see any folders there
<ikonia> Watain: ok, is it possible your router is caching when you hit the public ?
<Glam> and at the same time i can't boot up vista anymore
<RenatoSilva> Hi people, I'm building my 1st .DEB package, but I only know how to copy files to the system. To start, I want to know just how to put an icon of my application on the systenm menu. How???? Whinch kind of channel is suitable to this? Is there some #deb-packages or so?
<Schmick> ohh... mikeaz, I guess U are using an ATI aren't you?
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: nalioth suggested two good channels.
<mikeaz> schmick: yessir
<dthacker> RenatoSilva: check out the packaging guide
<juano_1> mac_: so you can connect to your windows pc with no errors?
<Watain> ikonia: I didn't check the public one yet. My issue is with "localhost". It takes forever to update
<Schmick> ok.. then we are off-topic.. join me on #ati
<mac_> nope, i can't do it still
<mrdinkles> Having trouble installing wireless- I need to remove w/e i put on blacklist-- how do i do this?
<ikonia> Watain: it just sounds like a caching issue.
<mac_> it doesn't connect
<ikonia> Watain: try stopping the daemon and connecting with firefox, verify it's not getting a response (as the daemon is dead).
<Fink> when i try to open a .rar archive with file roller it says "archive not supported" is there any way to fix this (i tried installing unrar, but to no avail)
<juano_1> mac_: emm, ok, waitain suggested earlier another thing , do this:  alt + f2 , then type smb://<windowsip> and hit enter
<condoulo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49564/
<_juan> Glam, I'm sorry i have no idea on vista, but i still suggest you get a copy of th alternate disk, for booting proiblems, super gub disk is an excellent choice
<dthacker> mrdinkles: you put a wireless ethernet connection on what blacklist?
<RenatoSilva> ikonia: did you read my comment about these channels? Then what do u think?
<Watain> ikonia: Okay, stopped the daemon but it's still accessible at localhost
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: I think they are two excellent channels.
<Watain> ikonia: Cleared the cache too
<Watain> ikonia: The firefox cache, that is..
<ikonia> Watain: something is caching it, the question is what
<Peddy> can someone please give me the output (so that I can see if anything is wrong with mine) of sudo /usr/sbin/cupsd -f
<RenatoSilva> dthacker: I'm trying to find something on the internet but I got only too basic tutorials :(
<ikonia> (glad you checked it with the daemon dead)
<ikonia> Watain: can you confirm via ps that vsftp is actually dead.
<Peddy> the -f option is to show it in the foreground
<Watain> ikonia: The vsftpd is dead. I tried to connect with lftp. It's only firefox that think it's still alive
<viper233> Glam : can you just boot up and see what paritions are available and then we can edit the grub config from there. Sounds like you've specified the wrong device somewhere.
<mrdinkles> dthacker: no, while doing previous installs-- i put some bcm on blacklist-- how can i start all over without reinstalilng, i want to remove all old files-- blacklist clear, modprobes-- no clue what they are but i want to start over
<mac_> it says couldn't able to connect to windows  network:
<Glam> right now i'm on the livecd
<dthacker> RenatoSilva: then you need to consult the channels that ikonia pointed you too, because that is where the help is
<ikonia> Watain: at least we know firefox is somehow caching it.
<Glam> that's the only thing i can boot from right now
<RenatoSilva> ikonia: Ok, you didn't read my comment, tough seems to...
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: there are some great guys in there who will take time to advise you.
<nalioth> RenatoSilva: the debian new packagers guide is a great place to start on the web
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: I read your comments fine, they are mistaken.
<wilo_> can someone help me
<wilo_> i need help with dependacies
<_juan> by the way Glam, what kind of computer do you have?
<Watain> ikonia: But i did "clear private data". Anything else I need to do?
<Glam> acer 5315 [laptop]
<ikonia> Watain: just thinking. I don't use firefox for ftp so I don't know how it behaves.
<viper233> Glam : well, what partitions have you got and what bootable partitions are there? you can use fdisk to inspected what partitions there are and what type they are
<RenatoSilva> ikonia: hum OK
<wilo_> can someone help me?
<ikonia> wilo_: what is the problem.
<juano_1> condoulo: ok let me check it
<Glam> i have dev/sda1,2,3 and 4
<viper233> wilo_ : ask away...
<_juan> whats wrong wilo_?
<speeddemon8803> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> wilo_: as you can see the channel is busy so don't expect a response straight away.
<wilo_> viper233,  i cant install any application (7.10 ubuntu)
<Glam> 2 is where windows is located, and 4 is where ubuntu is.
<wilo_> gcdmaster: Depends: libgconfmm-2.6-1c2 (>= 2.10.0-3) but it is not installab
<speeddemon8803> ikonia, do you see how many people are in here?
<speeddemon8803> 1074
<ikonia> speeddemon8803: yes, why
<saxartist> I'm having major sound problems
<speeddemon8803> SOMEONE is available :)
<Watain> speeddemon8803: 1074
<wilo_> i added universal sources to my list, and still cant install anything
<dthacker> mrdinkles: I'm not understanding your question, sorry.
<RenatoSilva> nalioth: this? http://www.sylence.net/stuff/Debian_Packaging_Manual.pdf
<yo||> it burns when i pee
<viper233> Glam : do any of them have the boot flag set? * under boot
<ikonia> wilo_: it means the dependencies are broke so that package will not install
<dthacker> offtopic: yo||
<ikonia> yo||: please stop that, you can see the channel is busy.
<saxartist> I've been through all the "make alsa work" guides and all that, and run jack, etc.
<mrdinkles> dthacker: ok, how can i access my blacklist?
<Glam> @viper233 where do i find that at?
<viper233> wilo_ : what error message are you getting, any package in particular?
<saxartist> rosegarden, noteedit, etc. don't play back at all!
<wilo_> ikonia, i cant install anything, amarok, or k3b anything
<nalioth> RenatoSilva: no.  the official debian guide is here:  http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<ikonia> wilo_: ok, thats interesting, what version of ubuntu are you using.
<juano_1> condoulo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49566/
<dthacker> mrdinkles: that's what I don't understand.  I am not familiar with a blacklist in the wireless ethernet configuration.
<wilo_> ikonia, im using 7.10
<viper233> Glam : e.g. fdisk /dev/sda, press m for help, then p which will print the partitions and their type.
<gerath> hey can anyone help with how to setup my laptop to recive beam files from my hand held in ubuntu..
<ikonia> wilo_: would you be able to put your /etc/apt/sources.list file in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> gerath: wirless/bluetooth/infrared ?
<Glam> @viper233, in the terminal?
<gerath> thanks
<viper233> wilo_ : sounds like your /etc/apt/source.list file maybe at fault, is it asking for the CD all the time?
<mrdinkles> How can i access my blacklist for wireless configuration?
<wilo_> ikonia,  http://pastebin.ca/832359
<viper233> Glam : yeah, terminal
<wilo_> but i fixed up the last line, and put a psca ein there
<RenatoSilva> nalioth: thank you
<wilo_> a space in there*
<arooni> hey ubuntu team!  i have a t61 laptop running gutsy.  when i plug the network cable directly from my cable mode => laptop.... it 'connects' to the laptop.. BUT, i can't ping any server.  additionally, when i plug in the same ethernet cable to my mom's old winxp comp i built for her.... it connects just fine (also with my sisters ibook)..... ideas?
<ikonia> wilo_: just looking.
<Glam> Viper233: it says no such file or directory
<fsckr> i downloaded a game VDrift-2007-03-23-full-2.package how do i install it with that extension?  Ive never seen that extension b4
<viper233> Glam : no fdisk ???
<dthacker> arooni: is the laptop set to use DHCP?  Do you have a DHCP server?
<Glam> viper233, nope.
<Glam> i'm on the livecd if it matters
<arooni> dthacker, i dont have a dhcp server.... these are connections directly to whatever comes out of a broadband modem
<arooni> dthacker, nots ure if dhcp is enabled on the laptop.... how do i check
<ikonia> wilo_: first thing is to get rid of this line, unless you want to keep using the cdrom deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<viper233> Glam : for Gutsy? ..
<juano_1> arooni: you are connected directy to ISP modem ?
<dthacker> arooni: Network settings
<arooni> juano_1, yes
<mikedep333> hey ikonia: I found a program that recovers as much data as possible from a corrupt tar.gz archive, it is running now
<mikedep333> http://www.urbanophile.com/arenn/hacking/gzrt/gzrt.html
<Glam> viper233: yes
<arooni> should i enable dhcp?  i was on "roaming mode" before for wired connections
<juano_1> arooni: is it a dial-up pppoe internet connection ?
<wilo_> ikonia, i was using the ;software sources; app. how do i get to the source list in terminal?
<ikonia> mikedep333: I doubt you'll get anything uless from it.
<viper233> Glam : can you run ls, cat, tar?
<arooni> juano_1, no, always on  broadband (by local cable company)
<ikonia> wilo_: edit the file with a text editor, and just remove that one line or put a # in front of it.
<juano_1> arooni: oh i see
<arooni> should i try dhcp?
<arooni> instead of wired roaming mode
<juano_1> arooni: do what dthacker suggests, network settings and check to see if it is on dhcp yes
<Glam> viper233: how do i do that?
<wilo_> ikonia,  thats the prob, what is the command to edit the file, i need root privillages
<Syco54645> on an lcd monitor how do i smooth out the fonts?  i am having the problem where some vertical lines are thicker than others in fonts
<ikonia> wilo_: sudo
<ikonia> wilo_: an easy editor is something like "nano" so "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<viper233> bintut : next-server is the tftp server that tftp clients will look at by default.
<viper233> Glam : open a terminal
<Glam> viper233: ok
<viper233> Glam:  type ls
<Glam> it gives me desktop
<viper233> Glam : type top
<Glam> viper233: it gives me a lot of stuff
<viper233> Glam : press q to quit
<snow_> press Ctrl + D to quit
<wilo_> ikonia,  done, i "#" it out, now what
<viper233> snow_ : q to quit top
<Glam> viper233: ok
<ikonia> wilo_: sudo apt-get update.
<ikonia> wilo_: sudo apt-get update
<viper233> Glam : type fdisk
<Glam> viper233: ok
<wilo_> ikonia,  done,
<wilo_> i still cant install amarok
<viper233> Glam : it should give you some usage stuff right?
<Glam> viper233: yeah, it gives me a couple of things
<mac_> hey junao
<mac_> u there
<juano_1> mac_: yes
<mac_> i tried smb://IP
<viper233> Glam : cool, now run   fdisk /dev/sda
<bullgard4> lshw reports: "*-cpu capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts. Where are these capabilities explained?"
<ufarooq> hey everyone
<mac_> then it asked me to provide the username, domain and passwd
<wilo_> ikonia,  it just wont install anything, nor its dependacies :(
<mac_> i did , but still not connecting
<snow_> viper233, there is no need to teach me how to quit top
<arooni-mobile> juano_1, or dthacker .... so i tried setting the manual configuration up ... and selecting dhcp............  but no dice
<arooni-mobile> didnt work ;(
<arooni-mobile> any other ideas/
<viper233> snow_ : just teaching Glam :)
<juano_1> arooni: if that still doesn't work, try this on a terminal : sudo ifconfig , check to see which is your network wired card, eg: eth0, and then sudo dhclient eth0
<ikonia> wilo_: I'm just in the middle of a converation withsomeone, I won't be a moment.
<Glam> no such file or directory, but if i type /dev/sda4 it says unable to open
<ikonia> wilo_: as I said the channel is busy don't expect a result straight away
<juano_1> arooni-mobile: please before that check to see that dhcp is enabled or roaming mode
<dthacker> arooni-mobile: do what juano_1 says ^^^^^
<snurtle> merry xmas people
<viper233> Glam : don't specify a partition, specify the disk, /dev/sda so    fdisk /dev/sda
<Glam> viper233: no such file or directory
<mac_> its eth1
<ufarooq> i need help with my bluetooth in ubuntu, i am running gutsy, and i have a generic usb bluetooth dongle. i can get my laptop and phone paired, and send a file from my phone to my laptop, however, i am not able to browse the phone, i keep getting this error "couldn't display obex://[xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx]" and on the next line "check if service is available" ive tried so many how tos and do not know what to do, i was hoping someone in h
<gerath> ikonia : still here
<juano_1> wilo_: whats the error message when you open up synaptic ?
<wilo_> Cannot install 'amarok'
<wilo_> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'amarok' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<wilo_> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<mac_> Listening on LPF/eth1/00:1c:bf:66:ff:7d
<mac_> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:1c:bf:66:ff:7d
<mac_> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<mac_> receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down
<mac_> DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<mac_> send_packet: Network is down
<wilo_> juano_1,  ^^
<tritium> mac, don't paste
<juano_1> !paste | wilo_
<ubotu> wilo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<viper233> Glam : but we just ran fdisk and got the usage stuff right? maybe try /dev/hda
<juano_1> !paste | mac_
<ubotu> mac_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Creed> Can anyone running OpenWRT help me out a bit?
<mac_> aftcool
<mac_> cool
<Glam> typing /dev/hda says permission denied
<mac_> will do
<juano_1> wilo_: is synaptic still open after that ?
<juano_1> wilo_: or does it crash ?
<viper233> Glam : sorry, type fdisk /dev/hda
<mac_> u mean synaptic package manager, i have installed all samba clients there
<juano_1> mac_: that was for wilo_
<Glam> viper233: no such file or directory
<mac_> ok
<wilo_> juano_1,  yeah its still open
<viper233> Glam : type fdisk
<juano_1> mac_: messages for you say "mac_" at the beggining
<arooni-mobile> juano_1, dthacker i'm seeing messages like:  "DHCP Discover on eth 0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8 ....... No DHCPOFFERS received."  ..... and this is after going into manual config and setting up dhcp instead of roaming........ any next steps?
<gerath> hey can anyone help with how to setup my laptop to recive beam files from my hand held in ubuntu.. am having trouble find the wirless/bluetooth/infrared and how to set it up.. any info would be appricated
<Glam> ok
<wilo_> i dont see how i can find dependacies with it
<theBishop> hello, is the ipod classic supported by Gutsy?
<dthacker> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<juano_1> arooni-mobile: try sudo dhcpcd eth0
<ari_stress> anyone using pidging with lots of contacts?
<bullgard4> What does the letter 'f' stand for in the fdisk command?
<viper233> Glam : ok as in it comes up with this line, Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device or okay it says command not found?
<Neskaya> ari_stress, yeah?
<J_Man> "fixed"
<wilo_> juano_1,  its as simple as this, i cannot install anything, if i install through gui, it tells me to go to synaptic, and it tells me i ned the right dependacies, and when  igo to install the right dependacies, it tells me i need more
<arooni-mobile> juano_1, damn:  "sudo: dhcpcd: command not found"
<squarebracket> i think my remote computer crashed, is there any way i can remotely restart it?
<J_Man> hard drives used to be referred to as "fixed disks"
<arooni-mobile> it works great on wiresless btw
<viper233> Glam : maybe try sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<juano_1> wilo_: in synaptic go to preferences ---> repositories
<wilo_> juano_1,  if i installed via cli then it tells me i need dependacies, and if i sudo get-apt install (application) it says its "unavailable" or need other dependacies
<ari_stress> Neskaya: my pidgin only shows my contact up-to "R" alphabet, why the rest is not shown?
<Glam> viper233: it says fdisk [-1] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<juano_1> wilo_: check in ubuntu software to see if you have all 5 enabled boxes
<Glam> viper233: command not found
<_juan> wilo_ have you tried with sudo aptitude instal ....
<Neskaya> ari_stress, dunno.  Mine shows up entirely.
<wilo_> juano_1, only 3 were ticked, ill try with all 5
<Glam> viper233: would it help if i showed you the printscreen of top?
<viper233> Glam : can't find sudo and returns a file not found when running fdisk with arguements?? very strange..
<juano_1> wilo_: and please disable all third-party ones
<mac_> why $sudo dhclient eth0 is failing, but i can connect to internt
<viper233> Glam : no..
<Rufus_> what can i type in the terminal to get system information like my current version of ubuntu?
<ari_stress> Neskaya: i have about 100 contacts
<Neskaya> ari_stress, odd.
<wilo_> juano_1,  ok ill disable 3rd party
<juano_1> wilo_: after that click CLOSE below and then reload in the main synaptic window
<underdaw1> is there a bash command to see memory usage, cpu usage etc?  my pings are not bad and my response time through ssh/vnc is SLOW
<viper233> Glam : so when you type    fdisk /dev/sda    in the terminal the next line says file not found? or Unable to open /dev/sda
<juano_1> wilo_: if all goes well, then just try to install what you need
<Rufus_> anyone?
<Glam> viper233: no such file or directory
<Glam> viper233: does it make a difference if there is a space after fdisk and /?
<juano_1> arooni-mobile: pastebin sudo ifconfig
<wilo_> juano_1,  thankyou VERY much
<underdaw1> is there a bash command to see memory usage, cpu usage etc?  my pings are not bad and my response time through ssh/vnc is SLOW
<_juan> Rufus_ just hit ctrl+alt+f1 to go back hit ctrl+alt+f7
<juano_1> wilo_: did that work ?
<wilo_> it worked, thankyou soo much juano_1 much appreciated, have a great christmas
<viper233> Glam : yes, you will most definitely need a space between fdisk and /dev/sda
<juano_1> wilo_: hehe great :) have a great x-mas yourself!
<wilo_> juano_1 it allowed me to select amarok, and its downloading now
<jxxt>  viper233, What if he does not have an ide disc??
<arooni-mobile> juano_1, i really appreciate the offer.. but i only have one ethernet cable, and i'm not sure i'd do an accurate typing job transposing that output to my one pc that does have internet access ;(
<Glam> viper233: then it says unable to open /dev/sda
<Rufus_> _juan: what do i type in there?
<juano_1> wilo_: great, yea it was a dependencies problem, it happens :P
<viper233> Glam: cool, that means you don't have /dev/sda , try /dev/hda instead... fdisk /dev/hda    remember the spaces..
<_juan> nothing, Rufus_ that will get you out of the hraphical interface and will show you what version you have
<qinjuehang> Glam: try ls /dev and see what u get
<viper233> jxxt : we don't know what kind of disk Glam has... ;)
<juano_1> arooni-mobile: you sure your doing sudo dhclient ethX  where X is the wired one right ?
<qinjuehang> viper233:ask him to open his box :D
<jxxt>  viper233, That is not helpful :(
<Glam> viper233: you will not be able to write the partition table
<Glam> and then a whole lot of other stuff after than
<Glam> *that
<viper233> Glam : cool Everyone he has /dev/hda!!!!!!!!!
<viper233> sorry.. she/he ...
<qinjuehang> :O
<Rufus_> isnt there something to type in terminal to get all kinds of sytem info?
<Glam> i guess that's good news?
<J_Man> what kind of info you want Rufus?
<qinjuehang> Glam:what prog are u using to write partitions?
<viper233> Glam : at the terminal type this    sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Rufus_> j_man, ubuntu version, all that stuff
<renyi> D
<snow_> please stop ubuntu
<Rufus_> ctrl+alt+f1 is messed up
<wilo_> juano_1, thankyou none the less, i just couldn't get it, i love ubuntu and now its working again, ill love it evern more :)
<Glam> viper233: ok
<_juan> Rufus_ messed up?
<J_Man> well, there's different commands that will tell you all kinds of different things
<Rufus_> _juan, yes
<viper233> qinjuehang : has partitions written, just has grub setup incorrectly... need to know which partition is boot etc...
<Rufus_> graphical glitch
<sn00zer> does anyone here use piratebay?
<viper233> Glam : type p, press enter
<Glam> viper233: ok
<juano_1> wilo_: your welcome, hope you enjoy your ubuntu :) and feel free to ask anytime
<viper233> Glam : what appears? use http://pastebin.com/ to paste much output
<Glam> viper233: it says you may change all the disk params from the x menu
<qinjuehang> sn00zer: I doi a bit
<qinjuehang> *do
<_juan> sn00zer all the time
<doctormo> my usplash is always black, how can i get usplash to appear?
<viper233> Glam : there should be a partition with an '*' next to it under the boot heading
<Fink> merry xmas
<qinjuehang> doctormo: try refreshing it
<sn00zer> did something happen to their site? i'm getting an internal server error 500
<doctormo> qinjuehang: explain
<qinjuehang> doctormo: Let me try to remember the command
<Glam> viper233: i don't understand
<mrdinkles> using gutsy, and attempting  to install bcmwlf with windows wireless drivers-- Says unable to see if hardware is present? any ideas
<underdaw1> is there a bash command to see memory usage, cpu usage etc?  my pings are not bad and my response time through ssh/vnc is SLOW
<khaotik> what it is
<sn00zer> my connection is alittle sluggish and i was wondering if its the site since its internal server error, or something wrong on my end
<qinjuehang> underdaw: try "top"
<dthacker> underdaw1: top
<_juan> sn00zer, im also getting the same error
<Mr_Sonoma> if i wanted to format a disk into NTFS format what command would i use?
<doctormo> dthacker: hey there
<viper233> Glam : so you've just typed    sudo fdisk /dev/hda  . You are now in the fdisk program, type p and then press enter, you will get a list of your partitions and one of them should have an '*' next to it
<sn00zer> ok, thanks for checking
<dthacker> doctormo: hi doc!
<qinjuehang> doctormo: try  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`" i guess
<qinjuehang> might take half a min
<mrdinkles> using gutsy, and attempting  to install bcmwlf with windows wireless drivers-- Says unable to see if hardware is present? any ideas
<Glam> viper233: nope i don't have anything except you may change...
<Mr_Sonoma> !patience | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<viper233> Glam : can you give us a screen shot?
<Glam> sure
<Niko-formerlyEag> how come when I did an upgrade in ubuntu 7.10 in update manager my wireless disappeared all together?
<scguy318> mrdinkles: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<Niko-formerlyEag> it doesn't even seem to recognize my wireless card anymore
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: DId u check if u accidentally uninstalled the package?
<Niko-formerlyEag> don't think so
<_juan> Rufus_ you still there?
<Niko-formerlyEag> I don't even know the package name
<Pulshion> hows anyone know how to uninstall compiled mplayer. In synaptic i completely removed it but it still works
<Niko-formerlyEag> it worked immediately when I install 7.10
<viper233> Glam : tell me where you post it..
<Niko-formerlyEag> I really don't have hours to try to figure it out because I have to leave tomorrow morning and won't be able to fix it
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: do u have the windows ddriver for it?
<Glam> viper233: http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k67/QueenHawkeye/Screenshot-1.png
<Niko-formerlyEag> I'm trying to setup linux for my parents
<Niko-formerlyEag> linux provides a driver for it
<Niko-formerlyEag> I don't need to use the windows driver
<mrdinkles> scguy318: Warning-- ignoring line... with black-- bcmlwf5 installed-
<Niko-formerlyEag> I just don't understand why an upgrade would break it completely
<Pulshion> hows anyone know how to uninstall compiled mplayer. In synaptic i completely removed it but it still works
<umer> i need help with bluetooth, i cant seem to browse my phone, it says "couldnt display obex" and to "check if service is available" any ideas?
<Niko-formerlyEag> and it'd be nice to have an easy way to fix it without spending 2 hours recompiling the kernel
<soldats> Pulshion, sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<mrdinkles> scguy318: how can i take off the black list-- that might be causing problems-- its shows driver installed but then a ignoring line 27
<kyu_flux> back in my day, we recompiled the kernel every other week
<qinjuehang> oh and try apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome network-admin wireless-tools
<viper233> Glam : see http://pastebin.com/d2a4dca31 for what I have typed
<kyu_flux> of course i'm lazy now, and I was never really a heavy linux user in the first place, but, eh...
<Pulshion> soldats. it doesnt exist
<Aaron_Mason> Hey all, is anybody with an SiS900 embedded controller having trouble with TCP traffic taking ages to connect?
<_juan> Pulshion didi you compile it yourself?
<Aaron_Mason> and ubuntu 7.10
<Hot_Girl> hello everyone
<Pulshion> _juan yes
<Aaron_Mason> hi
<Hot_Girl> i need an FTP program for Ubuntu please
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: try apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome network-admin wireless-tools
<Hot_Girl> i need an FTP program for Ubuntu please
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, those are already installed
<Niko-formerlyEag> I just checked
<soldats> Pulshion, hmm so if it was uninstalled i wonder why it still works
<scguy318> mrdinkles: black list?
<_juan> Pulshion, hang on a bit
<jxxt> glam, it is on /dev/hda3
<Pulshion> soldats, cause i compiled it myself
<Niko-formerlyEag> and I can't download anything without phyiscally moving the computer into a different room...something i don't have time for
<Niko-formerlyEag> it looks like I'll have to leave this computer inoperative for my parents until I come back here in 2 years
<soldats> Pulshion, delete the dir where its installed, the README.txt should say how to uninstall it
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag try sudo netowrk-admin in the Terminal
<mrdinkles> scguy318: how can i show you what it says without posting it on here
<qinjuehang> sudo network-admin
<scguy318> !pastebin | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrdinkles> scguy318: using that bot to tell me doesnt help, i dont know what that is
<Pulshion> soldats if i could find the directory
<soldats> ~/.mplayer
<Hot_Girl> hello everyone
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, did...it doesn't list my wireless connection anymore...just modem and wired
<soldats> hello
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, wireless disappeared when I ran update manager and installed all the updates...I'm guessing it's because of a kernel update
<Glam> viper233: i don't have the boot part, instead of boot i have flag and a u next to hda2
<viper233> Glam: thanks... doesn't look like you have any partitions on that drive..
<_juan> can you sudo make remove mplayer?
<Soskel> can someone please verify? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/webtechmedia.net-release
<Pulshion> soldats, yea i deleted that directory
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag:what wireless device are u using?
<Hot_Girl> i need an FTP program for Ubuntu
<soldats> Pulshion, look at _juan s post
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, it's a linksys pci adapter
<J_Man> try gftp
<scguy318> mrdinkles: pastebin is a place to show me your text?
<Pulshion> soldats, i dont think thats where it was installed
<Aaron_Mason> Hot_Girl, like WSFTP?
<mrdinkles> scguy318: i posted
<J_Man> probably the best gui ftp client I know of
<_juan> Pulshion and then make clean
<J_Man> for linux, anyway
<scguy318> mrdinkles: linky?
<viper233> Glam : show me output again... pastebin or photo bucket
<Pulshion> make: *** No rule to make target `remove'.  Stop.
<Hot_Girl> yes Aaron_Mason, like WS_FTP
<mrdinkles> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49567/
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: It used to work?
<jxxt> mrdinkles, I know what you are talking about because it happened to me. I googled a lot and found a way to whitelist the bcm but it still did not work for me
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, when I first installed ubuntu 7.10 this afternoon, wireless worked fine
<scguy318> mrdinkles: ty, gimme a sec
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, I ran update manager afterwards to install all the updates, and rebooted and wireless was gone
<J_Man> bcm driver is somewhat flaky - you have to get the right firmware
<Glam> viper233: http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k67/QueenHawkeye/Screenshot-2.png
<J_Man> and it still has a transmit power problem with some broadcom chipsets
<_juan> Pulshion, go to the mplayer source directoery
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, I'm guessing some idiot in ubuntu forgot to put thte module in the newest kernel
<Aaron_Mason> argh.. I'm trying to connect to port 21 of my laptop from my machine which is connected directly to the switch and it won't connect :/
<J_Man> I always drop it in favor of using ndiswrapper
<Pulshion> _juan do u know where its at
<mikeaz> :-( my newly installed ubuntu is giving me hell
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: Let me see...did you load your wireless module?
<scguy318> mrdinkles: pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jxxt> mrdinkles, There is some fairly extensive stuff on this subject in Ubuntu forums...
<scguy318> mrdinkles: you probably typoed something in there
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, no...that's what I'm getting ready to do right now once I find it
<_juan> Pulshion,  where did you untar the source file?
<Pulshion> home
<wilo_> juano_1, do you have time for another quick question?
<_juan> Pulshion, then that's where it's at
<_juan> Pulshion, did you find it?
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, for some reason the device isn't even listed in lspci
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: What is the model of your device
<Niko-formerlyEag> I'm thinking maybe it's not seated all the way in the pci slot for some reason
<Pulshion> _juan no, there is only .mplayer, but its probably a left over from when i uninstalled using synaptic
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: several linysys cards are blacklisted
<Pulshion> and i do the command u gave me it gives the same output
<scguy318> mrdinkles: Texas, eh? happens to be where I am too :)
<scguy318> mrdinkles: any questions?
<_juan> Pulshion type: whereis mplayer or which mplayer
<soldats> in a terminal^^
<Pulshion> mplayer: /etc/mplayer /usr/local/bin/mplayer /usr/local/etc/mplayer /usr/share/mplayer
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: Whats your wireless care's model number?
<Fezzler> I ahve an old DOS computer connected to serial port COM1 on my Ubuntu PC (ttyS0), I want to send type to my UB PC, what program can capture info incoming from ttyS0 (Com1)?
<viper233> Glam : Well that could be your problem regarding the error 17 you get when trying to boot linux. No bootable partition...
<squarebracket> is there a way to ping a specific computer behind a router?
<_juan> Pulshion, ir order to use the make remoe command you have to be in the source folder
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, WMP54G
<viper233> Glam : I don't know what the u flag means, I'll look it up..
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, I just opened the computer and it looks like my dad pulled it out of it's slot on accident...so it should work now
<Glam> viper233: ok, is there any possible way to fix it?
<Pulshion> which one out of 4?
<Niko-formerlyEag> qinjuehang, thanks for your help
<PSPJunkie> Does anyone own a "My Book" external hdd?
<_juan> Pulshion, did you delete it? none of them
<scguy318> PSPJunkie: I know someone who does
<viper233> Glam : re install??? did you have another OS on that disk?
<Pulshion> no, then why does it start and play movies lol
<PSPJunkie> Is it possible to partition it and put an OS on it?
<scguy318> PSPJunkie: yes, its just like any old external HDD
<PSPJunkie> Cool, thanks
<qinjuehang> Niko-formerlyEag: :D Your wireless USED to be blacklisted, in fact
<_juan> look in your home directory for a folder named mplayer
<_juan> Rufus, that has the make remove parameters
<Pulshion> _juan nothing is there
<_juan> then look for it in your trash folder
<mrdinkles> scguy318: had to go to the restroom-- okay, checking on the blacklist
<Glam> viper233: yeah i had it dual booting vista
<viper233> Glam : re install is probably the easiest option for you.. it is possible to being things back.. you would want to create a boot partition, install the kernel image, grub again on the installed system, I would do that by chrooting into the install and going at it from there... then re installing grub.. kinda easier to re install
<netdur> ubuntu sometimes just shut down by its own
<WindowSmasher> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<qinjuehang> Glam : If u want to reinstall, I suppose u should make a seperate partition for home
<Creed> Can anyone running OpenWRT help me out a bit?
<MasterShrek> netdur, is it overheating by chance?
<Pulshion> _juan its not there
<netdur> MasterShrek: how do I know?
<MasterShrek> Creed, i run dd-wrt, but this is offtopic, if u think i can help you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<qinjuehang> netdur: I suppose u have a laptop (Thinkpad?)
<netdur> desktop
<Glam> viper233: is there any other options besides reinstalling?  reinstalling is my last solution
<_juan> Pulshion, what you can do is recompìle mplayer from source and then deleting it
<qinjuehang> netdur: Thats unusual to overheat...
<Pulshion> ok, ill try that, thanx
<MasterShrek> netdur, your bios should have sensors
<_juan> Pulshion, it's the VERY long way around
<qinjuehang> netdur: Put your hand behind your computer to see if the fan is working
<viper233> Glam : /dev/hda3 is an extended partition which contains your windows drives and logical partitions...
<qinjuehang> netdur: easiest method
<netdur> I can hear it
<nickrud> ping ronaldo
<viper233> Glam : re install is your easiest option, do you have any data on your linux partition?
<Pulshion> _juan better than nothing
<Glam> /viper233 no
<mrdinkles> scguy318: how do i get permission into my blacklist
<MasterShrek> netdur, is the processor fan working?
<Fezzler> Is there a basic Term program with Ubuntu that will display ascii text arriving via ttyS0 (COM1)?
<netdur> qinjuehang: I have one fan right on processor
<_juan> but reemember you have to be in the source directory in order to make remove, Pulshion
<netdur> MasterShrek: yes
<Pulshion> ok, thanx
<nickrud> Fezzler, minicom
<viper233> Glam : so you can lose right? but you want to keep your Vista right?
<qinjuehang> netdur: Are all your power cables well connected? and bent pins?
<Hot_Girl> lol
<Hot_Girl> power cables
<Hot_Girl> silly geese
<mrdinkles> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49568/
<qinjuehang> Hot_Girl: :O
<Glam> viper233: that is correct
<netdur> qinjuehang: all ok, this never happened with prev. ubuntu install
<Synx_hm> Whats a good way to rip rar dvd's to the HD?  dvd::rip?  I just want to rip some of my movies to the hd for later viewing without the disk, i would like to preserve their orig quality and all the menus etc
<laoen> hello!! can someone give me some irc channels about network?
<laoen> or topics about network?
<MasterShrek> !dvd | Synx_hm
<ubotu> Synx_hm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scguy318> mrdinkles: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Synx_hm> thank you sir
<qinjuehang> netdur: Try looking at yoru system log.
<qinjuehang> In System>admin
<laoen> hello!! can someone give me some irc channels about network?
<scguy318> mrdinkles: prefix a command with sudo (for CLI apps) or gksudo (for GUI apps) to run it with root privs
<iiping> lo
<viper233> Okay.. so you can re install.. delete partiton hda1 and hda2 as they are linux partions, manually create a /boot (maybe /home) / (this is called the root partition, as in root of a tree, not root user) and swap partition, Vista be and be back into linux in less than an hour !
<buttercups> Synx_hm, try vobcopy, vobcopy -m will copy the entire dvd to hard drive
<viper233> Glam : /boot only needs to be 150MB
<viper233> Glam : swap 1GB
<mrdinkles> scguy318: when i open with gedit, i cant see anything within the file
<laoen>  can someone give me some irc channels about network?
<viper233> Glam : / 10GB or the remainder of the disk
<Glam> viper233: ok, can you tell me how i can go about doing that?
<mrdinkles> scguy318: ima just log in as root
<viper233> Glam : you can do it straight away, seeing you are using the liveCD/install CD. Double click on the install icon on the desktop
<iiping> does any1 know here how to program icmp response
 * viper233 find screen shots for Gutsy install
<mrdinkles> scguy318: nvm, i dont know how to log in as root lmao
 * viper233 nothing yet ....
<Chemicalvamp> I need to boot a CD image extracted to a USB flash drive. how do i tell grub to boot it? same as a windows partition?
<iiping> is there a utility on ubuntu to program the response on ping
<viper233> Glam : okay.. we are starting at Step 4 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-7-10-68645.shtml
<Glam> viper233: ok
<Cam-> chemicalvamp: i dont thin kits possible to boot directly to an iso, but you could burn the iso to a partition and i think you can boot from that?
<viper233> Glam : at the Hard disk partitioning
<qinjuehang> Glam: You might want to try Wubi if you are really for it, and have little experiance with other OSes
<nickrud> iiping, oidentd , midentd , gidentd , ident2 are some options
<viper233> Glam : ... sections, we'll go with option 3
<Schmick> mrdinkles, sudo is a command to run any program as root... just type sudo followed by the name of the program.. it'll ask you for YOUR password, then it'll execute it.
<viper233> Glam : manaully creating the partitions
<chetnick> iiping i thnik you should set that up in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Glam> ok
<Aaron_Mason> is there a command line copy utility that provides a status indicator?
<Peddy> Can someone please help me? eye-of-gnome (the default image viewer) and evince aren't able to print.
<Chemicalvamp> Cam- an extracted iso of a bootable cd
<Peddy> The print button is greyed out
<Schmick> Aaron_Mason, what sort of status?
<qinjuehang> Aaron_Mason: u mean CPU?
<chetnick> Aaron_Mason cp -v
<Soskel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/webtechmedia.net-release  someone please verify
<Aaron_Mason> nah, like progress, telling you what the file's up to
<viper233> Glam : .. no screen shots  :(  go to this site ... http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon
<Schmick> lol.. chetnick got the idea.. Aaron_Mason, follow chetnick's answer.
<Cam-> chemicalvamp: im not -sure- this will work someone else should be able to help you but, if you dd the iso to a spair HD, then you should be able to boot from that
<Pulshion> _juan u there?
<Aaron_Mason> i meant a progress indicator
<Glam> viper233: ok
<qinjuehang> viper233: Its almost impossible to screenshot gutsy gibbon installing, it doean't work in many virtualizartions :P
<Cam-> chemicalvamp: ive heard of it working before.
<Chemicalvamp> Cam- if i did that.. what do i have grub boot? like a standard windows boot?
<Aaron_Mason> i suppose I could dd the file in the background and then do periodic kill -USR1 on the process
<viper233> qinjuehang : yeah.. it's a pain...
<iiping> nickrud, chetnick : thanks for the response
<Cam-> you should then be able to setup grub to pass boot to that HD
<Cam-> yes
<viper233> Glam : screen shot of where you are upto please...
<Glam> viper233: ok
<Cam-> chemicalvamp: what kind of iso are you trying to boot to though
<scguy318> !root | mrdinkles
<ubotu> mrdinkles: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<J_Man> or just do sudo passwd root
<J_Man> and stop worrying about it :)
<Aaron_Mason> got it
<Chemicalvamp> Cam- doesnt matter they all boot the same
<Aaron_Mason> oh joy... join/part flooders
<Aaron_Mason> n00bs
<soldats> wowzerz^^^^^^
<J_Man> the opers are on the job :)
<RedHeron> Yes, yes they are.
<RedHeron> Good to see!
<qinjuehang> I bet irc.swiftirc.net will be empty after this
<Aaron_Mason> lol
<RedHeron> LOL
<qinjuehang> :D
<RedHeron> Could also be that they're trying to get their enemies in trouble.
 * RedHeron has seen that in DC.
<soldats> maybe they will
<AHA> irc.swiftirc.net is mainly runscape related
<RedHeron> Ah.
<viper233> Glam : waiting for a screenshot of where you upto?
<qinjuehang> there is no java for my compouter, 64-bit and too lazy
<Pulshion> runescape sucks
<Glam> viper233: http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k67/QueenHawkeye/Screenshot-3.png
<qinjuehang> Glam: 2 more partitions, SWAP and ext3 with home as mountpointg
<viper233> Glam : What hard drives do you have in your machine? one ide and one sata?
<Glam> viper233: i'm not sure, i had this other problem earlier today so i went to the bios and changed the setting to ide
<Glam> viper233: but i'm pretty sure i have sata too
<viper233> Glam : how many disks are in the machine?
<viper233> Glam : What motherboard?
<Glam> viper233: it's an acer 5315
<belarm> I've got a recurring problem with grub i'd like to resolve: adding new hard drives causes the hd id grub searches to become invalid. booting off a cd to fix it requires some guesswork, as i have to unplug an IDE drive to do so. is there a more elegant solution?
<qinjuehang> My ides are recognized as sata, and they mount, unmount and work perfectly.
<fiXXXerMet> Where can I configure the "Boot off-board chipsets first support" option?
<snurtle> where is the GRUB located?
<viper233> Glam : so it's one of these... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ACER-5315-ASPIRE-NEAR-NEW-1-MONTH-OLD-INCLUDES-CASE_W0QQitemZ220186277615QQihZ012QQcategoryZ16159QQcmdZViewItem   looking for a better description
<belarm> snurtle, was that directed at me or qinjuehang?
<Glam> yeah, except it has 1gb ram and 80gb hdd
<snurtle> belarm sorry directed towards yourself
<DWonderly> anyone now what plugin it is to make the open windows stand off the cube?
<DWonderly> in compiz
<asshole> My system name is Laptop. I set the server string in smb.conf as %h but it shows up as Laptop (Laptop).. How do i fix this? I don't want the system name twice
<belarm> it's on the first sata drive on the on-board sata controller
<ari_stress> asshole: it's netbios name = blabla in smb.conf
<sid> What is a good DVDSHrink like software, for Ubuntu?
<J_Man> dvdshrink running under wine
<snurtle> belarm, how many HD and OS do you have on there?
<sid> J_Man: I don't want to use wine
<belarm> 4 IDE, 4 SATA, and just one install of ubuntu (7.10 server i386)
<Glam> viper233: this is the exact laptop that i have http://item.express.ebay.com/Computers-Networking_Laptop-PCs__New-Acer-5315-2153-Laptop-Intel-80gb-HD-1gb-RAM_W0QQitemZ300168280706QQptdnZQQddnZComputersQ20Q26Q20NetworkingQQadnZLaptopQ20PCsQQcmdZExpressItemQQtabnavZ1#tabs
<belarm> unfortunately, i add & remove hard drives frequently, and can't (permanently) use the MBR of IDE0, as I'm looking to phase all the IDEs out for SATA shortly
<bluefoxx_> my computer is dying taday[oh the irony]
<ari_stress> DWonderly: i'm wondering that myself, in fuzion i cannot find it anymore
<viper233> Glam : thanks, seen this site? http://hsnewman.freeshell.org/acr5315.htm
<belarm> sid, the only app I'm familiar with that will do that is dvd::rip; but i've not tried it
<DWonderly> ari_stress: I got it... go here http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Glam> viper233: no i haven't
<asshole> ari_stress: I don't understand exactly what to edit there..
<asshole> ari_stress: It's showing my system name twice
<kyu_flux> this is the 2nd time this has happened to me - I can't get apps to start in gnome unless I log out and log back in... any ideas?
<belarm> did your IP/hostname change, kyu_flux?
<ari_stress> asshole: add a line like this in smb.conf: netbios name = mysuperlaptop
<kyu_flux> belarm: yeah...!
<snurtle>  belarm is there 1 harddrive that you keep permanently
<ari_stress> asshole: it will show your laptop as 'mysuperlaptop' in network
<ari_stress> thanks DWonderly
<belarm> the drive with the OS, snurtle; which is SATA 0
<danroj> hi
<Thornsberry> Can someone walk me through how to change permission for a folder through the terminal?
<DWonderly> ari_stress Anytime.
<danroj> www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/compiz/Pantallazo.png
<danroj> :D
<inzoy> hello guys
<inzoy> i need some help
<belarm> kyu_flux, I used to have that issue; not sure what the resolution is.
<bluefoxx_> so, my computer froze while i was using it earlier, i rebooted, and then it dies during starting the X server, i remove a bunch of devices down to bare bones, and only managed to access gnome desktop by booting into recovery mode, logging on root, su-logging on myself then sudo startx. my SATA is gone, USB gone, serial and paralell gone, only using a wired keyboard[thank god i kan do it all from kbd], and its xmas, so stores are closed
<bluefoxx_> anyone got an idea as to my problem?
<bluefoxx_> i think my mobo's south-bridge is going, or the CPU
<kyu_flux> belarm: ahh... well thanks for the lead - didn't realize that it was so sensitive to changing the IP/hostname =)
<belarm> using the network manager to change your IP may provide some relief; but I can't speak with authority on that.
<inzoy> i've got a relatively old laptop with no harddrive in it and i'm trying to make it work from a live cd as a wireless access point that will share my internet connection.
<snurtle> belarm, why dont you make a partition on SATA 0 and put GRUB there
<belarm> snurtle, the problem ATM seems to be that when I plug drives into my PCI SATA controller, they end up at what would seem to be sda & sdb, pushing back the ones plugged into the onboard (& superior) controller.
<inzoy> any ideas?
<asshole> ari_stress: Okay, I tried that but it shows up the netbios name within brackets.. So since I have the server string already.. It shows up twice..
<unagi> sometimes when im listening to internet radio, firefox crashes and i lose sound until i restart, how can i get sound back without restarting
<viper233> Glam : the changes you made in the bios may have caused issues with Vista.. It's wierd that when you did an fdisk it showed a linux, swap and extended partition and now in the partition selection it shows 3 windows (ntfs) partitions and only one linux partition...
<belarm> and /boot is on the same drive upon which grub is installed to the MBR; is that what you meant?
<danzigrules> danroj: that is nice
<snurtle> are these drives the same?i.e. maybe there trying to RAID themselves??
<bluefoxx_> so can anyone tell me what might be wrong with my computer?
<belarm> (::sniff:: sometimes i actually miss LILO)
<inzoy> tried a couple of stuff, but due to the fact that it has no hdd it is nearly impossible.. using some ways i've found on the web
<snurtle> thats directed towards belarm sorry
<unagi> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<unagi> what does that mean
<Glam> viper233: the only bios change i made besides making the dvd/cd boot first is that i changed the sata hdd from ahci to ide
<danroj> tanks danzigrules
<ari_stress> asshole: maybe you can turn off the server string off?
<viper233> Glam : it's not that anything is lost.. it's just that it's not accessable..
<belarm> snurtle, there's no RAID going on; the PCI controller is a software RAID card, but the disks are in JBOD mode
<Glam> viper233: oh
<asshole> ari_stress: If I turn off the server string, then it shows up in the network as "Samba 3.0.26a (Laptop)"
<y> Here's something odd. Fdisk shows /dev/sda1 and yet there is no sda1 within /dev/
<belarm> (which worked in my old config: 8xIDE, 2xSATA, grub on hda)
<y> on startup I get lots of hard disk errors
<viper233> Glam : it will change it from being /dev/sda to /dev/hda...
<inzoy> do you know of any distro ubuntu-based , or not .. that can do this job without installing any extra things?
<undos> what if I move /* to /dev/null P
<dessnr> y:  you may need a new hard disk...
<undos> ?
<Glam> viper233: is there anyway i can fix that?
<y> dessnr I hope not!
<dessnr> y: or perhaps map out the bad blocks...
<inzoy> (ubuntu-based preferred cause its the only one that can use my wireless card without any special drivers.. right out of the box
<y> dessnr.... tough thing to debug without a proper device locale =(
<y> have you heard of this before or are you guessing?
<inflex> hiya folks - trying to help my father here who's running Ubuntu - but he's behind a NAT (ISP does the NAT'ing, so no port-forwarding, sorry) and I want to SSH into his machine
<inzoy> can i have some attention please?
<inflex> any suggestions?  Since obviously running openSSH on his Ubuntu box won't achieve anything for us
<dessnr> y:  i had that problem...  i ended up using a startup cd with disk repairing utilities to map the bad blocks out.
<y> dessnr I thought I tried that to no avail.
<y> KNOPPIX sees it all fine!
<y> and can even scan through files.
<undos> inzion: what are you looking for?
<inzoy> inflex, install ssh and change the port .. (?)
<inzoy> i'm trying to make a wireless router out of an old laptop
<belarm> I can use the cdrom to fix this again, i just wish the method by which grub identified drives were a little more...to my understanding, i suppose :-)
<inzoy> with no hdd
<dessnr> y:  strange.  knoppix didn't like my drive until i marked the bad blocks out.  does it have a specific driver for the HD in ubuntu, or is it generic?
<oddworld> how do you change the volume icon when i push the "volume up" on my dell?
<Thornsberry> Can someone help me change the permission of files through the terminal?
<y> dessnr, worked fine before. but I'm honestly not sure.
<Kakarotto> Thornsberry: man chmod
<gouki> Anyone runs an open-arena server?
<Thornsberry> kakarooto: How do you use it?  I'm still new to Linux, I've had it for a few days.
<Kakarotto> what kind of permissions are you trying to give ?
<viper233> Glam : too hard over irc... I'm guessing you really want to get back to you Vista setup. What it partitioned into three drives? You can maybe re install to /dev/sda4 as the / partition, do without a swap and just try and get it to boot... does grub come up at all? if you just get error 17 and no OS selection maybe you need to roll back the ide/ahci changes in the bios
<belarm> Thornsberry, "man <commandname>" gives instructions on using that command.
<dessnr> y: have you tried some of the utilities on "Hiren's Boot CD"?  Thats what I used and it did wonders.  There is even a HD repair utility that reverses the palarity of the blocks.  my drive works as good as new.
<Thornsberry> Kakarotto: Well I was making folders and moving things through the terminal and I guess I was the superuser and now I can't even open the folders I just made.
<asshole> ari_stress: If I turn off the server string, then it shows up in the network as "Samba 3.0.26a (Laptop)"
<viper233> Glam : best option would be to call on your linux friend and bribe them to come and have a look at things
<y> wow.
<Kakarotto> Thornsberry: thats a typical problem when you're new. What you make as root remains root-only
<Hot_Girl> yes, that would be your best option. i think
<oddworld> how do you change the volume icon when i push the "volume up" on my dell?
<MasterShrek> asshole, please change your nick
<Kakarotto> Thornsberry: now you have to change the owner to your normal username
<Glam> viper233: grub does come up, it's just that i can't get into either ubuntu or vista
<belarm> Thornsberry, in that case, you probably want chown; change back to the superuser, and do a chown <username> <file>; chown -R <username> <directory> to do a directory and its contents
<Thornsberry> Kakarotto: Well how can I get the files back out?  I tried using the mv command but I couldn't get them back out of the file.
<Kakarotto> Thornsberry: every file or folder has 3 main rights: the owner, the group, and the permissions (modes)
<inzoy> anyways.. forget about it..
<Thornsberry> Kakarotto: How do I change the owner?
<JordiGH> What's a recommended X server for Ubuntu? I need to X-forward something to a Windows box.
<belarm> Thornsberry, see my last message
<Kakarotto> Thornsberry: you need to login as root again (root = superuser)
<belarm> JordiGH, Indiana University puts out an XLiveCD that'll set up a working cygwin version of X you can use
<belarm> i'll find the link; just a second
<inzoy> or just sudo
<Thornsberry> Kakarotto: Okay.
<belarm> Kakarotto: http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/
<torrent2> My system name is Laptop. I set the server string in smb.conf as %h but it shows up as Laptop (Laptop).. How do i fix this? I don't want the system name twice
<Kakarotto> Thornsberry anyway it would be lots easier if you could do it from the X
<Sanketsu> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and it's my first venture into linux.  I've got to say that I love it.  Only thing is, I had a program in windows that would do auto background switching from a given directory.  Unfortunately, I can't find something equivalent for Ubuntu.
<nickrud> JordiGH, also xming is a x server you can run on windows
<dessnr> y:  you can download the ISO file of Hirens boot CD here ...  http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd  Write it to a CD and then boot it.  It has many useful utilities for repairing HD's.
<viper233> Glam : have you got a windows Vista boot/rescue install CD? roll back the changes in the bios and then do a repair/rescue with Vista, let Vista rewrite to the mbr and get itself running again.
<Kakarotto> belarm: what?
<y> thanks.
<belarm> meh; that was supposed to be directed at JordiGH
<dessnr> y: welcome
 * belarm is getting both old and tired
<JordiGH> belarm: It's just that I note that cygwin's X server is unmaintained.
 * inzoy thanks for not helping me..
<Kakarotto> (i can't believe this nick is still alive.. i registered it 2 years ago and it has remained registered)
<Glam> viper233: the laptop didn't come with a vista rescue cd, will a xp one work?
<viper233> Glam : first return your bios to it's original settings
<JordiGH> nickrud: Can I mix xming with Cygwin?
<viper233> Glam : no idea..
<y> howto burn ISO to disk from the command line in Ubuntu?
<belarm> JordiGH, that may be, and that's a good reason not to use it. That said, many of the faculty in my department use it without major issues. You might try this xming, though.
<Glam> viper233: can you tell me what i should do after i return the bios to normal?
<belarm> y: cdrecord <iso>
<y> thanks.
<belarm> np
<nickrud> JordiGH, yes, http://gears.aset.psu.edu/hpc/guides/xming/ has a guide to setting it up
<JordiGH> belarm: Thank you. A Windows friend of mine is having issues with X forwarding, and it's hard to diagnose remotely over Jabber. ;-)
<Glam> viper233: the reason i changed it was because it wouldn't run the livecd without changing ahci to ide
<JordiGH> nickrud: Nice, tahnks.
<JordiGH> thanks
<dessnr> belarm: thanks for that, i was about to recommend the UI called brasero.  Was unaware of the command line.  Cheers.
<Condoulo> I really really need help with something
<belarm> JordiGH: i'd imagine so.
<Sanketsu> Does anyone know where I can find a background switcher for Ubuntu that's similar to this? http://www.johnsadventures.com/software/backgroundswitcher
<y> dessnr I don't see download link
<kahrytan> Sanketsu➲  try looking for slideshow on bg?
<Condoulo> With GRUB having Error 17
<dessnr> y: looking now, please wait...
<MasterShrek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<American-Tech> Just installed unbuntu and my screen res is not supported. How do I change to 1920x1200
<kahrytan> Sanketsu➲  Or did you bother to google? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264672)
<viper233> Glam : go to a terminal and type    mount
<smilevil> how i can watch a video streaming with extension wmv with mplayer and not totem
<y> smilevil VNC?
<Sanketsu> kahrytan:  I used google, but I was probably looking for something that's improperly worded.  I'll look into those, thank you.  *^_^*
<Glam> viper233: ok
<y> ps: please change your nickname, it contains the string 'evil' and is offensive
<rangef1nder> .j rantradio
<y> i don't like to be reminded of anything bad, ever.
<kahrytan> Sanketsu➲  "automatic background changer" thats my google search
<nickrud> smilevil, you mean in firefox?
<Condoulo> I have a question about Super Grub Disk. Would it work on a flash drive?
<smilevil> nickrud, yeah in firefox
<Benalex> Condoulo: Yes.. but it is still expermintal
<viper233> Glam : what's the output ?
<nickrud> smilevil, install mozilla-mplayer, make sure totem-mozilla and mozilla-plugin-vlc are not installed
<Glam> viper233: lemme screenshot it
<Condoulo>  Benalex- Well I figure it would be the easiest way on my half to fix GRUB from the way it looks
<dessnr> y:  here is a 9.2 version for download.  it has everything you need...  http://www.9down.com/Hiren-s-BootCD-9-2-14520/
<Joelito> anyone know why I can't change my clock into 12-hour format?
<nickrud> smilevil, and make sure you have the w32codecs installed
<Benalex> Condoulo: I don't think I understand you :)
<snurtle> i have an off topic question..is anyone in here into videogames?
<Glam> viper233: http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k67/QueenHawkeye/Screenshot-4.png
<Condoulo> Benalex- o_O Wait. Huh?
<torrent3> My system name is Laptop. I set the server string in smb.conf as %h but it shows up as Laptop (Laptop).. How do i fix this? I don't want the system name twice
<MasterShrek> snurtle, a little bit, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ridge-meister> i have a Samsung YP-K3 ipod (i think that's what it is), what software can i use in ubuntu to connect to the usb device?
<y> dessnr wtf is 'keyboard pathc'
<American-Tech> Just installed unbuntu and my screen res is not supported. How do I change to 1920x1200
<jimmygoon> Something unavoidably came as a prepackaged nasty that insisted upon installing itself readonly for root... if I want regular users to be able to execute it was chmod level do I use?
<smilevil> nickrud, yes i have it, you know what kind of video i'm talking about, is when you click on it and it open a windows that say if i wanna open it and it start with mms//:
<nickrud> American-Tech, what video card do you have
<nickrud> smilevil, a sample url?
<Benalex> ridge-meister: Ryhtm music player.. already installed :)
<Joelito> thanks anyway -_-
<dessnr> y: what do you mean?  where did you see that?
<y> keyboard patch.
<y> on the site.
<y> see downloads
<nickrud> Joelito, nobody seems to know, ask again in a few, maybe someone who does is watching
<dessnr> ok
<American-Tech> Nivida somthing
<|thunder> !nightly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RoshanK> hello, i'm pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general. Could someone help me to install a driver from code? I assume I might have to compile it
<eternalis1> If i have an external harddrive, whats the best way to remove it on both linux and windows
<eternalis1> in linux would i just unmount it and turn it off?
<eternalis1> and in windows just select "safely remove hardware"
<y> eternalis1 umount /the/harddrive
<nickrud> American-Tech,   applications->accessories->terminal , type in there:  lspci | grep -i vga, it'll tell you in detail
<eternalis1> it has a power switch, thats what scares me, i dont want to jus tturn it off but it seems thats all i can do really
<ridge-meister> Benalex when i click "scan removable media" nothing happens.  the ipod is connected with usb, and there is nothing on it as far as i know
<jimmygoon> eternalis1, when you unmount in ubuntu it makes sure everything is written to the device
<jimmygoon> eternalis1, it "safely removes it"
<Benalex> ridge-meister: can you browse its contents from Natilus?
<viper233> Glam : okay..   now df -h
<eternalis1> jimmygoon: so thats the equivalent of safely remove hardware in windows? just makingn sure because i dualboot with both
<viper233> Glam : I want to see where your CD/DVD is mounted
<jimmygoon> eternalis1, unfortunately, when you shut down ubuntu it doesn't always do that... so if you have a removable device make sure you unmount it before you shut down ubuntu. even if you aren't unplugging it
<y> howto eject a cd in ubuntu?
<American-Tech> 7300 gt
<jimmygoon> eternalis1, yes, that is the safest thing to do
<eternalis1> jimmygoon: aright thanks man
<jimmygoon> y, right click its icn and hit "unmount" or "eject"
<RoshanK> Could someone help me to install a driver from code? I assume I might have to compile it
<viper233> Glam : make sure you have a space between df   and   -h
<jimmygoon> eternalis1, sure, no problem
<dessnr> y:  try this link here and see how you go.  this is the 9.3 version.  downloading it these days seems like it is a real cow :|  http://rs228.rapidshare.com/files/63049265/Hirens.BootCD.9.3__9Down.COM.rar
<y> dessnr: eject cd ubuntu
<y> jimmygoon i am using command line
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, sudo apt-get install build-essential   to start off with
<Glam> viper233: ok, let me screen shot this again.
<y> how to eject CD in ubuntu from *command line*
<smilevil> nickrud, well for example this mms://qstream-wm.qbrick.com/00928/sthlm/kultur/studiopop/dream01.wmv
<jimmygoon> y, sudo umount /media/cdrom
<jimmygoon> y, or something close to that
<soldats> y, eject in a terminal
<ridge-meister> Benalex: what would be the uri that i type into nautilus?
<RoshanK> well jimmygoon i've been given a link for this
<RoshanK> https://launchpad.net/asusoled/
<y> i need iso
<RoshanK> i dont know what to do from here
<Glam> viper233: http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k67/QueenHawkeye/Screenshot-5.png
<soldats> y, why is it broked
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, there isn't anything precompiled for that?
<dessnr> y: did you try the link i gave you, the last link i just sent?  it has a countdown but then begins download.
<nickrud> American-Tech, system->admin->restricted drivers, enable the nvidia one, and reboot. You should get better video support.
<Benalex> ridge-meister: it should be appearing among your partitions
<y> soldats gr
<RoshanK> i believe not
<y> dessnr yeah but i need iso not rar.
<torrent3> My system name is Laptop. I set the server string in smb.conf as %h but it shows up as Laptop (Laptop).. How do i fix this? I don't want the system name twice
<RoshanK> i looked and this is what i got from multiple places
<dessnr> ISO is within the RAR file.
<soldats> y, "man eject" in a terminal
<y> oooh
<y> duh.
<American-Tech> Thanks Nick I will is going through update right now
<y> soldats eject = does nothing
<smilevil> nickrud, did you see the sample url i've send you?
<RoshanK> i'm really sorry if it's trouble for you but i'm completely new to this
<soldats> y, hmm strange
<ridge-meister> Benalex: i click on "Places" in the menu above, right?  i don't see anything up there says ipod or samsung
<w3rd> hi, i just installed ubuntu server... is there something else that i need to do to login, i keep getting this initializing startup scripts message and it just hangs?
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, sorry, i'm not familiar with that
<RoshanK> ok thank you though
<RoshanK> do you think i should keep asking here?
<RoshanK> or is there another channel
<nickrud> smilevil, yes, I need to install mplayer
<y> dessnr oh my god. that site sucks.
<y> any other sources?
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, are you sure you need that?
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, I read something that implies that oled support is in 2.6.22
<Benalex> ridge-meister: then I don't think your iPod has been detected.. this is the same probl;em I have... i can't mount my kingstone Flash drive yet.. ask someone else in a few, may be you get some answer... sorry :)
<RoshanK> hmm
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, what version of ubuntu do you have? (uname -a)
<viper233> Glam : brain has gone a bit spongey.. can't see how your CD is mounted.. can you type   dmesg   at the terminal and copy that output to pastebin.com
<ridge-meister> Benalex: Device Manager has found the device, which is good.  just don't know what to do after that :)
<RoshanK> well the thing is that i have an oled on my laptop that while in ubuntu only isplays ASUS the entire time. this driver should allow me somehow to sht it off t least and even modifiy
<RoshanK> i have gutsy gibbons
<root> hi
<codo> hi anyone here :) ?
<Benalex> ridge-meister: what is the name of it /dev/???
<codo> i just fired up my mplayer and started watching with subtitle
<codo> it was working fine
<codo> but the subtitles were too big
<dessnr> y: i am still looking.  once upon a time, it was click and download.
<codo> so I googled and found config had to be altered
<y> i need to get it with wget =)
<codo> so i make changes to config
<jimmygoon> RoshanK, hm, I'm sorry, I really don't know. I would scour the internet and see, surely someone else has the oled functioning with ubuntu, I don't know how to help you any more though
<codo> and the  mplayer doesnt play subtitles on ubuntu :(
<codo> what may tbe reason :( ?
<RoshanK> ok thank you though
<jimmygoon> I need some help setting permissions for a program that had a weird installer, the 'bin' folder is only readable by root, what perm chmod level should I use to change it
<w3rd> 777
<w3rd> done
<ridge-meister> Benalex: /dev/bus/usb/002/002
<nickrud> smilevil, I'm having problems with mplayer playing that, says it can't read that one
<Glam> viper233: http://pastebin.com/m540bc954
<||drake||> i have audio working for everything, except for flash files playing in firefox (like youtube, flash games, etc)
<jimmygoon> codo, have you tried vlc? I find mplayer to be barely better than totem at most times
<codo> ok
 * nickrud agrees with jimmygoon 
<codo> ill try vlc for ubuntu
<jimmygoon> ||drake||, you are having audio out problems? with gutsy?
<codo> we can apt-get it ?
<Benalex> ridge-meister: make an empty dir and then try to mount iPod using mount command into this empty dir
<jimmygoon> codo, indeed, it even has a plugin for firefox though I can't seem to get it to work for me most times
<smilevil> when i click on a mms like that it says totem to open it,  i wanna open it with mplayer, that's what i want
<codo> but I can watch a movie of se7en with subtitles right :) ?
<codo> ?
<smilevil> nickrud, when i click on a mms like that it says totem to open it,  i wanna open it with mplayer, that's what i wan
<jimmygoon> As far as I'm concerned though, anyone having problems with embedded media in firefox (in ANY operating system) need only look to MediaPlayerConnectivety extension to fix their problems.... it works MIRACLES!
<||drake||> jimmygoon: thats way over-simplifying it, but i guess
 * codo loved mplayers command line starting up :(
<ridge-meister> Benalex: after i create the directory, what do i type as my mount command?
<codo> but you screw it's config it screws up :(
<codo> sigh
<jimmygoon> ||drake||, hm, I was just suprised, I thought flash-audio problems had been put to rest a year or two ago with ubuntu :/ sorry, I don't really have anything more helpful to contribute to you :(
<bullgard4> A German radio broadcast article states that there are about 40 full-time paid Ubuntu development engineers. Is that true?
<Benalex> ridge-meister: sudo mount /dev/bus/usb/002/002 DirName
<ari_stress> bullgard4: i guess so
 * codo would love to work for ubuntu if they are true :P
<Glam> viper233: i'm going to reset my bios setting and see if it makes any difference
<crush_groove>  bullgard4  Id say that # was alittle low .. that is probably German developers
<codo> ok vlc works for me :)
<codo> may be christmas be merrier for you all guys
<codo> cya
<ridge-meister> Benalex: i tried to mount with "sudo mount /dev/bus/usb/002/002 ~/ipod"
<dessnr> y:  try this one, and cross your fingers...  http://www.fixdown.com/godownload.asp?id=2619&gdcnc-downs=04fdea29ca97523d
<Anubis> my ipod mounts itself
<ridge-meister> i got this result -> mount: /dev/bus/usb/002/002 is not a block device
<ridge-meister> Anubis: what did i do wrong with that command?
<smilevil> nickrud, ok thanks i solve it, it's just about:config then create a new STRING and put network.protocol-handler.app.mms then on the other field put the software you want to use ot open it, in my case, mplayer, thanks to all
<y> Some way to pipe DD through zip compression in one felll swoop?
<Anubis> unplug it and plug it back in
<Anubis> should auto mount
<nickrud> smilevil, thanks, I'm adding that to mine as well. Good googling
<fluvvell> I've managed to get my usb modules loaded into ndiswrapper, but I get probe of 2-4:1.0 failed with error -22
<fluvvell> when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper.
<dessnr> y:  not sure.  did the link work?
<smilevil> nickrud, jeje thanks, well see ya
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, mount -t fs-type device mount-point
<soldats> ridge-meister, try a different usb port
<fluvvell> could someone skilled in ndiswrapper give me any pointers? ndiswrapper -l lists them properly, but no device is created
<mrdinkles> Attempting to get my wireless working-- ndiswrapper should be installed properly, wireless modem is on roaming, bcmwlf5 driver is installed and showing installed properly-- But its not picking up any wireless networks-- Ideas?
<mrdinkles> am i missing something?
<y> hmm no
<ridge-meister> Anubis: what would unplugging and plugging it back in do?  i did that and it just reconnected.  still not seeing it in nautilus and it's not showing up in rythm
<dessnr> y:  huh?  it worked for me that one...
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: going to try your solution :)
<Anubis> makes mine work
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, no worries mate, have a bit of a read of mn
<Mechdave> man mount
<RoshanK> is anyone here familiar with compiling and drivers?
<joel> i have the same problem as drinkles
<dessnr> y:  scroll down to the bottom of this page and then click on server 3.
<Hot_Girl> i'm not actually a hot girl. i'm actually a 22 yr old male from north carolina.
<RoshanK> ....
<CARLOS> Hot_Girl: a/s/l??
<y> llol.
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: in this command (mount -t fs-type device mount-point) what do i put in the "fs-type" field?
<bullgard4> ari_stress, crush_groove: Thank you for commenting.
<ridge-meister> CARLOS: probably something like 42, male, 6" :)
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, Ok what type of file system is it? Is it vfat or a apple partition on those ipods?
<RoshanK> does anyone know a decent C compiler that i can use to compile for a driver?
<dessnr> y: if that last link does not work (server 3) then I can't help you, because that worked for me fine.
<CARLOS> ridge-meister: you forgot 247 lbs
<CARLOS> muchos kg
<y> dessnr service unavailable
<soldats> vfat or apple partitions should auto moutn regardless
<mwag> anyone know how to make the desktop cube transparent?
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: i don't know i just saw that Device Manager spotted :)
<Mechdave> soldats, cheers
<ridge-meister> CARLOS :)
<dessnr> y:  server 1 and 2 did that for me, not 3.
<dessnr> y:  scroll down to the bottom of this page and then click on server 3.
<dessnr> http://www.fixdown.com/english/System/2619_download.htm
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, try mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /home/your-home/ipod
<bullgard4> RoshanK: Ubuntu comes with a standard C compiler. This is well-tested and should do the job for you.
<mrdinkles> mwag: open your compiz fusion editor, go to dekstop cube- transparent, and adjust em there
<mrdinkles>  Attempting to get my wireless working-- ndiswrapper should be installed properly, wireless modem is on roaming, bcmwlf5 driver is installed and showing installed properly-- But its not picking up any wireless networks-- Ideas?
<mrdinkles>  am i missing something?
<joel> anyway to change ROOT password.. lol, i forgot what i set it as?
<dessnr> afk
<RoshanK> bullgard4, thank you. do you think you could help me with how to comile and isntall drivers?
<Mechdave> joel, sudo su then passwd root
<RoshanK> install*
<joel> thx
<EADG_> What repo do I need to add to be able to install build-dep ffmpeg?
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: i got this -> honey@honey:/dev/usb$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/bus/usb/002/002 /home/honey/ipod
<ridge-meister> mount: special device /dev/bus/usb/002/002 does not exist
<bullgard4> RoshanK: No, I have used it. But my experiences are too narrow so far.
<RoshanK> bullgard4, ok thank you.
<Mechdave> ok do a dmesg and see where the ipod is attached
<soldats> ridge-meister, or try a fifferent usb port
<soldats> different
<y> I see no link
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: didn't realize that the raw usb device changes each time a device is re-attached, so I changed "002/002" to "002/003" and then the "not a block device" message
<ridge-meister> soldats: you mean a different physical usb port?
<soldats> ridge-meister, yes
<dessnr> back
<dessnr> y:  you scroll all the way down to the bottom and then click "fixdown Download Server3"
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, Ok you need to identify the first partition on the drive as ubuntu will see it as a mass storage device so try 0021
<Mechdave> maybe
<bullgard4> dessnr: messages of the kind 'afk' and 'back' are not appreciated in this busy channel.
<Mechdave> or do a ls -la /dev | grep 002/003
<dessnr> y: do you see it yet?
<Mechdave> see if there is a symbolic link to it in the /dev directory
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, see if there is a symbolic link to it in the /dev directory
<jaggz-> I installed 7.04 server a few months ago, and I didn't use the server yet.. is it a good idea to download the server cd again (7.10 this time) and re-install or is dist-upgrade fine?
<jaggz-> I just think there's a certain amount of cleanliness-issue at hand
<y> dessnr on some other page or the last link?
<Mechdave> jaggz-, I would do a fresh re install
<y> i got the box on the last link but for some reason I got 404
<y> wget didn't get it, that is
 * jimmygoon loves ubuntu sooo much
<Pengo__> what sort of servers are intalled with ubuntu server edition?
<y> really?
<y> I can't wait to uninstall it. =)
<y> I'm gonna switch back to debian
<Pengo__> Web, Ftp, ssh, telnet, email, dns, cache (squid) ?
<dessnr> y: it's working for me.  you must have something thats blocking certain ports, or ip addresses.
<jimmygoon> y, why?
<zero88> can anyone help me out here. I want to learn C++ under linux, im new to programming.Just need a point in the right direction for a beginner
<y> jimmygoon, serial reasons, really.
<y> I don't like the GUI
<jimmygoon> y, do you have a proxy that is blocking or allowing the iso for wget/firefox
<jaggz-> Mech, thanks
<y> its choppy and really buggy.
<mEck0> Hi! I've tried to copy music from Rhythmbox to my ipod, it works good, but when I disconnect (eject) the ipod and wanted to listen to the music on it, no tracks are "visible" on the ipod. when I check the memory available I see that there is something taking up place, but no songs :S when I connect the ipod to rhythmbox again, all the tracks that I've copied to the ipod are visible and I can even play the track from the ipod in rhythmbox
<mEck0>  :S hmm, whats wrong? sorry for long text...
<jimmygoon> y, that is changable, very easily
<soldats> zero88, google learn c++ for beginners
<y> I don't have any firewall
<y> I saw the box with FF but with wget it failled
<y> jimmygoon -- mostly this problem with the HD. KNOPPIX and other disk utils see it just fine
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: i did this -> honey@honey:/dev/usb$ ls -la /dev | grep 002/003
<y> and ubuntu gives me really conflicting data
<ridge-meister> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          15 2007-12-26 00:44 libmtp-usbdev2.3 -> bus/usb/002/003
<torrent3> Under Places > Network > Windows Network, none of my systems show up.. Can someone help me with this?
<y> fdisk -l says my drive is at /dev/sda1 and yet no /dev/sda1 exists
<jay2xra> anyone who knows how to make my built in bluetooth work on ubuntu gutsy?
<jay2xra> i'm using a dell inspiron 640M
<jay2xra> hcitool is not showing anything..
<Glam> viper233: when i reseted my bios settings i got back into vista after doing a system restore
<y> allso, jimmygoon, I find the ubuntu rescue disk quite useless.
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, that is rather interesting, if you unplug the ipod do you get the same result?
<y> At least for the problems i've had.
<htaj> hi. im having difficulties with power management ... i set blank screen when i close my laptop lid but whenever i close the lid, the backlight wont turn off. any idea guys ?
<Glam> i haven't tried to boot in with ubuntu yet, i'll be back to find out if it works or not
<jimmygoon> hm, well, still loads better than windows and it has been a nice learning experience for my first linux distro, so I can't complain too much, I've only had one real major issue and I've learned to cope
<pvl1> are there any requierments for compiz fusion or beryl
<viper233> Glam: cool
<ridge-meister> Mechdave: if i unplug it, it returns nothing
<jimmygoon> pvl1, have a graphics card (driver) that supports compositing
<y> jimmygoon, yeah, its a good first. But I said that about Fedora Core and, at the end of the day, it was just trying to be too unique.
<nickrud> debian is fine, but I switched to ubuntu because it needs little configuration. Haven't had any intractable hardware problems, though
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, rather odd, hang about shall research it a bit
<pvl1> jimmygoon, oo ok ty
<y> yeah. i liked ubuntu at first but trying to get help is weird.
<jimmygoon> ubuntu has more packages, hands down... that is largely what gets me everytime
<jimmygoon> pvl1, does that help? heh
<nickrud> debian packages :)
<y> heh.
<nickrud> what's the problem, anyway y?
<nickrud> and y , the best help is on the mail list, as always
<y> my /dev/sda1 errors on startup and then doesn't exist in dev
<jimmygoon> grr, the woot didn't change
<y> but /dev/sda is there
<y> fdisk says that /dev/sda1 is there.
<y> but its not.
<nickrud> that is an oddity, sounds like a udev problem. over my head
<y> yup.
<viper233> y : what is meant to be there? what partition type and filesystem is on /dev/sda1
<nickrud> y ask on the mail list , good help is available there
<Glam> it works now, only with one weird thing
<viper233> Glam : yeah?
<Glam> when i boot up ubuntu i still get the message /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Glam> so i tried typing in exit and it loaded up ubuntu
<viper233> Glam : so does it boot at all and allow you to login? are you running linux now?
<Glam> viper233: yeah, it lets me boot it now, i just have to type exit every time i have to load it
<Glam> Thank you so so so so sooo much for your help viper233
<Glam> I'm so totally in your debt, thank you so much again!
<nickrud> Glam, do you have a floppy drive?
<Mechdave> ridge-meister, can you post for me the last few lines of dmesg after you plug in you ipod, post it in #mechdave
<viper233> Glam : No probs..
<belarm> alright...anyone here have experience with grub2?
<Mechdave> belarm, a little
<belarm> does it, um...work?
<viper233> Glam : do you understand what the problem is related to? it the jmicron IDE controller that your CD/DVD is attached to. This controller is real problem as it is not well supported my linux.. still.. I think...
<Mechdave> belarm,  in what way is it not working?
<belarm> Mechdave, I haven't installed it yet. I'm just wondering if there are any show-stoppers that I should be aware of going into the install.
<Glam> viper233: i think it was the IDE that messed me up because when i reseted the bios it worked fine
<belarm> My current grub setup is simply not going to work for me any more, and I'm thinking of trying this (plus it sounds neat)
<Mechdave> belarm, if you are running vista with it you need to find out how to make it vista/ubuntu dual boot, XP is ok tho
<Glam> ok, one more thing and then i'm off to bed, how do i make my screen resolution 1200x800, i'm only getting 1024x768
<unravel> I have a D-Link USB adapter. I've been using it for the last few months with basically no probs, though it sometimes misbehaves after I've booted into XP ((wont come up without a series of reboots)). Rarely boot XP so this is rarely a prob, but I did it yesterday...
<nickrud> Glam, what kind of video card are you using?
<viper233> Glam :  Yeah, it's ide controller on the motherboard. I had the same issue with some desktop machines and the easiest solution was to use Sata CD/DVD drives.. bit of a problem with a laptop :}
<Dial_tone> what type monitor?
<belarm> Mechdave, I'm not dual-booting. Grub is having issues with the fact that my bios is throwing the new SATA drives I installed in before my old ones, and I'm hoping to be able to resolve this on a permanent basis.
<Glam> nickrud: it's a intel
<viper233> Glam : got to a virtual terminal by holding ALT-CTRL and then press F1
<nickrud> Glam, if you could put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf , /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and the output of  lspci | grep -i vga on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nickrud> Glam, but if viper233 has a shortcut ...
<viper233> Glam : ALT-CTRL F7 to get back to X
<bullgard4> /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh writes: "# Unset video posting - it's not needed for suspend to disk." What is meant by 'video posting'?
<RoshanK> would anyone here be chance have an asus g1s or g2s?
<viper233> yeah, just use the                   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg      interface.. saves having to edit the file directly
<RoshanK> or any such asus laptop with the oled?
<nickrud> I try to look at the stuff first, saves guessing. Could be vesa driver for some reason
<viper233> You might be able to run that command from the terminal while in X though it could complain that X is already running.  I know I would :P
<nickrud> viper233, no, it's fine to run in a terminal
<jumbers> Is there a way to disable the graphical boot and have it display verbose text of the boot process?
<American-Tech> Anybody know way around mail notification
<fiXXXerMet> Looking at top, mysqld_safe is using 100% of CPU, and mysqld is using 21%.  What the heck is mysqld_safe? :)
<Glam> uhh can you repeat that?
<Glam> my screen blanked out after ctrl alt f1
<nickrud> jumbers, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for the line with splash in it. delete the word splash. delete quiet if you want to see all the kernel messages as well
<American-Tech> Anybody know way around mail notification program.
<viper233> Glam : sorry... ALT-CTRL F7 to get back to X
<jumbers> nickrud: Thank you
<Glam> viper233: so what do i need to do?
<viper233>   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg     in a terminal, will let  you choose your resolution
<viper233> Glam : sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   got to put the sudo first... remember spaces
<Glam> uh it asks for a password
<viper233> Glam : you can cut and paste in X by selecting the text with left mouse button and then moving the cursor to the terminal and clicking the middle button to paste.. if you don't have a middle button press the left and right buttons at the same time
<ridge-meister_> Mechdave: sorry about that, had a breakdown there.  went to reconnect the ipod to the original usb port, and wound up turning the damn machine off :)
<ridge-meister_> Mechdave: are you still in #mechdave?
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, I'm trying to compile a kernel and I got the error 'cannot find ld'... I tested with a basic program and the same message come up. i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and build-essential is installed
<Glam> viper233: ok i'm in the terminal, what now?
<viper233> When it asks for a password just enter your normail password that you entered to login
<viper233> Glam : sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   got to put the sudo first... remember spaces
<Glam> viper233: i'm in the xserver-xorg, what do i do now?
<ridge-meister_> Mechdave: you there?
<ridge-meister_> when i plug the ipod in Music Player starts up
<nickrud> Aaron_Mason, type  which ld  in  a terminal, you should get back /usr/bin/ld
<viper233> Glam : just for follow the prompts.. make sure there is an X next to the resolution that you want.
<mrdinkles>  Attempting to get my wireless working-- ndiswrapper should be installed properly, wireless modem is on roaming, bcmwlf5 driver is installed and showing installed properly-- But its not picking up any wireless networks-- Ideas?
<mrdinkles>  am i missing something?
<EADG_> how do I track down what needs to be satisfied for this error?  E: Build-dependencies for ffmpeg could not be satisfied
<Glam> viper233: it gives me a list of x server drivers
<viper233> Hrm... looking up hardware details
<viper233> Glam : this site doesn't say what driver to use... http://hsnewman.freeshell.org/acr5315.htm handy.... Not..
<scone> hi there!
<nickrud> Glam, in another terminal, type lspci | grep -i vga , that will give enough info about your card to choose a driver
<ridge-meister_> Mechdave: you there?
<lucian_> ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART QUIT
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, I'm trying to compile a kernel and I got the error 'cannot find ld'... I tested with a basic program and the same message come up. i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and build-essential is installed... this is what happens when I compile any file: http://pastebin.ca/832478
<lucian_> oops, sorry
<RoshanK> please someone help me compile drivers for an asus oled
<RoshanK> i am a pure n00b i admit it
<RoshanK> please reply if u can help me
<bluefoxx> ok, so i found the root of _*ALL*_ my computers problems, not my mo-bo, CPU, but a 1998 zoltrix nightingale one PCI sound card
<viper233> Glam : chose intel if its available or vesa otherwise
<bluefoxx> not only did it crash my compter but it dcrewed with my SATA controller
<nickrud> viper233, i810 is ok for intel as well
<Glam> viper233 ok
<viper233> thanks nickrud
<bluefoxx> after removing it my BIOS now correctly detects the SATA seagate 80-gig
<bluefoxx> i still cant get linux to detect it
<lucian_> HELP. My external hard drive is auto-mounting in /media/MAX HD (yes, a darn space). How do I change it so it automounts to a different folder in /media?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, you need to directly ask a question when you're on IRC.  People don't tend to respond to "Can anyone..." or "Can I ask a question...".
<viper233> Glam : us for Keyboard, pc105 for mapping and then restart and see how it goes.
<bluefoxx> startup said "ATA2.00 validation:ERRNO(-19)
<mrdinkles>  Attempting to get my wireless working-- ndiswrapper should be installed properly, wireless modem is on roaming, bcmwlf5 driver is installed and showing installed properly-- But its not picking up any wireless networks-- Ideas?
<mrdinkles>  am i missing something?
<Aaron_Mason> lucian_, you'll have to change the filesystem's label
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, not trying to sound mean or anything, but yeah.
<Aaron_Mason> that's the easiest way
<lucian_> Aaron_Mason: how do I go about doing that?
<bluefoxx> so does ubuntu 7.04 not support SATA or what?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, especially in already-noisy channels like this one :)
<danroj> tanks danzigrules
<viper233> Heading off to movies, Golden Compass... yipee.. see you all in 4-5 hrs
<nickrud> lucian_, right click the icon on the desktop, select properties, and on the last tab, click the triangle next to settings. Change the mount point (just the last word, replacing MAX HD)
<lucian_> nickrud: thank you :)
<Aaron_Mason> lucian_, either plug it into a Windows machine and change it there, that will set it for all future plug ins
<Aaron_Mason> *or
<BHSPitMonkey> lucian_, nothing terribly bad about a space :)
<nickrud> spaces are *evil* in paths
<Glam> viper233: how do i make an x next to the ones i want?  pressing enter doesn't do anything
<NDAKOTA> i
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, I understand, and am sorry for flooding the channel. Would you be able to help me compile or install these drivers in any way? http://lapsus.berlios.de/asus_oled.html
<lucian_> just dont like spaces... especially the uglyness of a space in the command line
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, yeah, but it doesn't -break- things.
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey, maybe not anymore, but it used to and I got innoculated then
<Sam1011101111011> hello
<Sam11> up
<pvl1> can someone help with compiz?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, strange little device there.  You'll need to install build-essential using Synaptic or apt-get.
<nickrud> pvl1, #compiz-fusion has most of the compiz gurus
<||drake||> why do flash movies playing in firefox have no sound?
<pvl1> nickrud, ty!
<rainwalker> is there a Kopete channel?
<lucian_> crap... now it says it can't mount
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, ok i will look for it thank you
<BHSPitMonkey> ||drake||, using Gutsy?
<Glam> thanks for all the help viper233!
<nickrud> lucian_, you didn't do  /media/<name> did you
<||drake||> BHSPitMonkey: yessir
<lucian_> nickrud: yea... the mount point was blank
<lucian_> the textbox anyways
<nickrud> lucian, I said just the last word ...  a sec
<BHSPitMonkey> ||drake||, odd.  Are you using some other piece of software that could be taking the sound card away from ALSA?
<bluefoxx> so can someone tell me about 7.04 and SATA? whats the deal with it?
<lucian_> crap
<||drake||> BHSPitMonkey: not that i know of... i'm just using Firefox and xChat right now... lemme check my soundcard settings real quick
<nickrud> lucian_,   in a terminal, type:  gconftool --recursive-unset  /system/storage/volumes
<lucian_> k
<lucian_> thnx
<American-Tech> Does anybody here use mail notification
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, I have installed build-essential from synaptic packet manager, could you please let me know what i may have to do next. sorry if I am asking you for step by step instructions, i am very new to ubuntu and linux in general
<Sam11> is there a way to adjust volume in kde?
<BHSPitMonkey> ||drake||, try installing alsa-oss, and then start firefox with "aoss firefox" in a terminal
<||drake||> BHSPitMonkey: yea, everything looks fine in the sound prefs and such... when I use Totem and Exaile sound comes normally
<BHSPitMonkey> ||drake||, you shouldn't have to do that anymore, though
<lucian_> nickrud: rock on.. thanks a mill.
<||drake||> BHSPitMonkey: alright
<jahnkeanater> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, can you extract that download into a folder?
<nickrud> lucian_, so repeat and just change the last word , replaceing MAX HD :)
<RoshanK> yes
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, yes
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, you'll then want to open up a Terminal (Applications>Accessories) and navigate to that folder
<RoshanK> i then opened terminal and ran cd/Desktop/ and to the foldaer
<RoshanK> and then
<RoshanK> i ran sudo make && make isntall
<RoshanK> but at a point it says error
<BHSPitMonkey> what's the error
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, i will paste what i get in a second
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, be sure to use a pastebin and not to paste in here.
<Myrtti> !paste | RoshanK
<ubotu> RoshanK: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kikr> It seems that gaim isn't available in Add/Remove
<jetscreamer> pidgin
<nrober> wasn't gaim replaced with pidgin?
<BHSPitMonkey> kikr, gaim became Pidgin some months ago
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, this is what i get in terminal
<jetscreamer> iiping don't be root
<RoshanK> roshan@roshan-laptop-ubuntu:~/Desktop/asus_oled-0.02$ sudo make && make install
<RoshanK> [sudo] password for roshan:
<RoshanK> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/roshan/Desktop/asus_oled-0.02 modules
<RoshanK> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<RoshanK>   Building modules, stage 2.
<RoshanK>   MODPOST 1 modules
<kikr> oh really
<RoshanK> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<RoshanK> echo "To compile tool for easy device control and image conversion, enter tool/ subdirectory and run: qmake && make"
<BHSPitMonkey> gahhhh
<BHSPitMonkey> everybody duck.
<RoshanK> To compile tool for easy device control and image conversion, enter tool/ subdirectory and run: qmake && make
<RoshanK> install -d /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/
<kikr> I had pidgin running and it was eating resources like crazy
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, you didn't listen.
<Myrtti> RoshanK: when you're done, msg me
<nickrud> Myrtti, he's new, doesn't know any better
<thundr> kikr, that's correct.  They have an explanation why they did that on the pidgin site.
<thundr> kikr, though I can't speak on the memory issues.
<blkorpheus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2006-May/226156.html
<BHSPitMonkey> kikr, he means the name, not the resources :P
<blkorpheus> anyone having samba issues
<blkorpheus> ?
<kikr> lol k
<BHSPitMonkey> kikr, ask in #pidgin, you may have found a bug
<||drake||> BHSPitMonkey: http://pastebin.com/m4aaddfdf
<lucian_> nickrud: this is gonna sound odd.. i did what you said, i think it worked but... when i right click the icon and goto the volume label it says the mount point is /media/EHDD now.. but when I navigate to the /media directory.. there isn't an EHDD directory there. However, clicking on the desktop icon brings it up.
<blkorpheus> Bug 47386
<nickrud> lucian_, that is odd. is there anything in the media directory?
<lucian_> cdrom and cdrom0
<nrober> anyone know how to fix rhythmbox scrobbling tracks like 4 hours in the future?
<nickrud> lucian_, is this an ntfs disk?
<lucian_> fat
<lucian_> vfat
<bluefoxx> umm, so i made a mistake somehow and theres a un-need folder owned by root sitting in one of my folders, a simple sudo chown -R is supposed to fix right?but i get this:bluefoxx@azurE-prIDE:~$ sudo chown -R /home/bluefoxx/Desktop/images
<bluefoxx> Password:
<bluefoxx> chown: missing operand after `/home/bluefoxx/Desktop/images'
<bluefoxx> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<lucian_> nickrud: under the volume tab, its showing the same mount options/parameters as it did before, just no folder
<lucian_> bluefox... you didn't specify your username
<lucian_> chown -R <username> <directory>
<bluefoxx> oh, yea, hehe, thankyou[its too late to be messing around in shell, lols]
<BHSPitMonkey> ||drake||, erm... /me backs away from this one
<bluefoxx> thanks lucian_
<lucian_> your welcome.. glad i could help :)
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azurE-prIDE:~$ sudo chown -R /home/bluefoxx/Desktop/images bluefoxx:bluefoxx
<bluefoxx> chown: `/home/bluefoxx/Desktop/images': invalid user
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azurE-prIDE:~$
<mapez> Does anyone here use USB Bluetooth 'dongles'?
<lucian_> you got it backwards
<aaisen> bluefoxx put the username before the file
<bluefoxx> oh
<bluefoxx> XD
<lucian_> sudo chown -R bluefoxx /home/bluefoxx/Desktop/images
<nickrud> lucian_, by folder, do you mean mount point
<Myrtti> !paste | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bluefoxx> thanks lucian_
<lucian_> yw
<timob> any one use pppoe on ubuntu?
<lucian_> nickrud: yes, sorry. left over windows vocab
<nickrud> lucian_, that is very strange, I have directories that appear and disappear in /media with the names I set there
<lucian_> nickrud: im going to try and unmount it again and restart the automount... hopefully it's just a glitch
<maxwell3> how do you shut off join messages in ircii
<lucian_> nickrud
<DragonSpirit> I keep seeing this neat little dock, thought someone called it the kiba dock, had bouncy icons on it in some video I watched, anyone have any idea what package it is in?
<lucian_> nickrud: thats odd... sudo umount /media/EHDD/ worked... this might be a nautilus issue...
<ninda> hi.....
<nickrud> lucian_, try ls /media
<lucian_> alright
<ninda> halooooo...
<lucian_> hmm
<lucian_> its there
<ninda> u lucian
<lucian_> and i just opened up /media in nautilus and hit F5 for refresh.. now it shows
<lucian_> ninda, may i help u?
<lucian_> nickrud: its alright.. nautilus wasn't refreshing or something
<MasterShrek> ninda, having troubles with something?
<||drake||> BHSPitMonkey: fixed it... "mv ~/.asoundrc .asoundrc.old & mv ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf.old"
<ninda> no,why?
<bluefoxx> so anyone about SATA 1.5GB/s working in 7.04?
<BloodyScum> anyone know a good cd copy/burner program?
<BHSPitMonkey> ||drake||, weird
<bluefoxx> i have a secondairy harddisk i want to backup to
<BHSPitMonkey> Myrtti, just like doing that for fun now?  :P
<ninda> hi lucian,where do you come from?
<scguy318> BloodyScum: k3b is one
<DrChirs> I'm trying to install flash on a new gutsy install, but apt-get is reporting an md5sum mismatch.  Does anybody know why this would happen?
<Myrtti> BHSPitMonkey: :-/
<bluefoxx> but ubuntu says "ATA2.00: VALIDATION ER NO:[-19]
<nickrud> !brokenflash | DrChirs
<ubotu> DrChirs: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bluefoxx> when it boots up
<lucian_> ninda: please keep off-topic conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xacarith> Any one know how to install java?
<ninda> Why?
<lucian> Xacarith: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<nickrud> Xacarith,  install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<RoshanK> if anyone can see this please reply
<nickrud> welcome back RoshanK
<RoshanK> nvm i think its working
<RoshanK> thank you
<Myrtti> hallelujah
<maxwell333> my usb mouse continues to get stuck and I have to reboot to begin using my pc again.  Is there anyway to get my mouse to work without rebooting.
<DrChirs> ubotu: thanks.  Any idea how long an official fix will take / how simple the fix will be to install.  I'm installing this for my parents, and I'd rather them not have to do anything themselves
<American-Tech> Does anybody here use mail notification
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, sorry about before. here is the pastebin link http://pastebin.com/m1d5043d0
<Myrtti> what a mess
 * nickrud salutes Myrtti , saucily
<Myrtti> :-/
<Myrtti> /me runs away and hides under her blanket
<kikr> anyone know when flash will be fixed?
<pawan> hi
<ninda> HALLOOOOO!!!!!!!!
<lucian> kikr, is that why my flash isn't working?
<kikr> yeah
<nickrud> DrChirs, not hard, that link has simple installation. And the way things are going, it may be a while for an official fix . Just don't let them use opera or konqueror, those are the holdups
<lucian> crap... i've been irritated all day long about it
<kikr> most likely
<kikr> something about Adobe changing the structure of the tarbell
<lucian> well.. the flashplugin-nonfree is installed but no flash on websites
<kikr> tarball*
 * bluefoxx wants to know about SATA support for ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<lucian> keeps telling me to install
<kikr> same here
<ninda> MASTER SHREK U THERE?
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, depends on the sata controller, but it should work out of the box
<bluefoxx> well its not
<MasterShrek> ywa ninda whats up
<nickrud> !brokenflash | lucian kikr go to the link here:
<ubotu> lucian kikr go to the link here:: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Myrtti> !caps | ninda
<ubotu> ninda: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ninda> U NOT MAKE CONVERSATION WITH ME
<lucian> nickrud: i'll wait... nothing big.. i could always install gnash too
<bluefoxx> ubuntu tells me "ATA2.00: VALIDATION ER NO:[-19] on bootup, even before "reading boot files"
<crazy_bus> I have a card which worked in kubuntu gutsy. However my motherboard broke so I'm using the card on a older computer running Feisty. I did the correct modprobe and added the moduels so it shows up in lsmod. Also no errors are in dmesg. But for some reason no /dev/dvb is created. Is there anyway to get it to?
<ztomic> aight! The problem was @audio
<Myrtti> ninda: stop it
<nickrud> lucian, gnash is well named, you will gnash your teeth trying to watch flash with that
<kikr> lol
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, sorry about before. here is the pastebin link http://pastebin.com/m1d5043d0
<ninda> MYRTTI.WHAT MY PROBLEM WITH U?HA
<lucian> tru.. it is a .. pain sometimes on my ppc where no flash is available :(
<MasterShrek> interesting bluefoxx, any sata controller ive used has been auto detected, no problem.  how new is your hardware?
<RoshanK> ninda, she wants you to turn off caps
<BHSPitMonkey> DrChirs, in case nobody's told you, ubotu is a bot :)
<ztomic> very nice jack with unlimited memlock.
<ninda> WHAT CAPS?
<MasterShrek> ninda, please refrain from using uppercase letters, and if you dont have any questions or dont want to offer any help, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluefoxx> its an asrock p4vm890, running the BIOS that came with it
<lolcats> ninda, do you practice or does it come naturally?
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, how new is it?
<ninda> MAKSUT LOHHH?
<BHSPitMonkey> there should be a channelmode for stripping caps
<nickrud> bye bye
<BHSPitMonkey> and trolls
<bluefoxx> i got it in may/june ish
<pvl1> ninda: hit caps lock on the left side
<BHSPitMonkey> pvl1, wasn't accidental
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, i would give 7.10 a go, it has a newer kernel, and probably better support for it
<bluefoxx> well i would, but thats the problem
<lolcats> Even if it was, if someone is that dense, they should find another hobby.  Like fingerpainting.
<BloodyScum> from what i can see, Ubuntu already works well with a windows network, but is there anything more i can do to help it work better with a windows network, for instance can i make ubuntu show up inside a windows workgroup or active directory domain, and such things like that..
<bluefoxx> i need to backup to the SATA drive
<pvl1> BHSPitMonkey, oh ok
<bluefoxx> XD
<lucian> bluefoxx: make a new partition and drag your stuff there
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, boot the 7.10 livecd, and if it recognizes it, back your data up from that, then perform the install
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, I'm sorry if I'm bugging you but here is the pastebin link to the error i got while attempting to install the driver
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, http://pastebin.com/m1d5043d0
<RoshanK> lol sorry bout that
<bluefoxx> ok, will try that, is gonna take some time though as i am on glorified dial-up
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, dont ever apologize for trying to get help here :)
<MasterShrek> ouch
<Myrtti> /me ducks
<soldats> error
<bluefoxx> and have about 40-50 gigs of data to keep
<RoshanK> ok thank you mastershrek
<BloodyScum> because i can log on to an active directory domain with ubuntu to access files, but is there a way to join an active directory domain or even show up as a workgrouped computer
<lucian> bluefoxx: how big is your current hd?
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, how did you get the data on the sata drive already? windows?
<bluefoxx> 250 GB
<soldats> MasterShrek, did you get your ipod problem solved
<ageorge> I'm having trouble getting any sound to work on Ubuntu 7.10, i believe it worked fine with 6.06.  The sound card is a Audigy LS.   Anyone have any suggestions?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, run "make clean", then run "make", then run "sudo make install".  If there's an error along the way, stop and let me know.
<MasterShrek> soldats, that wasnt me, i dont even own an ipod =P
<lisa_potter> Hi..
<pvl1> ageorge: check you levels in alsa?
<teKnofreak> ageorge, alsamixer works?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey ok will do
<MasterShrek> BloodyScum, you can have it in workgroups, samba can do that
<lucian> bluefoxx: if you have the extra space... it would probably be easier to make a new partition about 60 gigs to backup while you install 7.10 on the other partition
<MasterShrek> hello lisa_potter
<soldats> MasterShrek, oh jeebz im sorry the tab completion got the better of me
<lisa_potter> Hello
<ageorge> yeah, levels in alsamixer are all up, I've tried various level settings with no luck
<MasterShrek> lucian, he cant access the sata drive to do that, thats the problem
<teKnofreak> ageorge, did you try plugging in a headphone?
<MasterShrek> soldats =P
<bluefoxx> MasterShrek: what do you mean data on sata drive?im running a seagate U-IDE 250 gig as my main drive, ubuntu only
<teKnofreak> ageorge, open up the sound mixes window, in the switches check whether external amplifier is on or off
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, oh, i figured you had data on the sata drive, i dont know why i thought that lol
<lucian> MasterShrek: i was speaking in terms of parting the drive he is currently using to back the data up while he reinstalls on the primary partition
<bluefoxx> MasterShrek: i want to backup to install windows for compatability of softwear, then reinstall ubuntu, and throw debian, slax and a few other distros into the mix too[5way bootXD]
<lisa_potter> Mastershrek?
<MasterShrek> lucian, thats possible, also cant you just install over the top in ubuntu, i cant remember if theres an option not to format the drive, but if there is, just delete all the files you dont need (generally everything except /home) and install without formatting
<ageorge> teknofreak, where is the sound mixer window?  is it the volume control window?
<MasterShrek> lisa_potter? =P
<teKnofreak> ageorge, yep
<lisa_potter> How old are u?
<kye> in order to unse KDM themes i would have to installed Kubuntu desktop?
<kye> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bluefoxx> lisa_potter: who?
<blkorpheus> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10917246/samba_3.0.28-1ubuntu2_source.changes
<Myrtti> !offtopic | lisa_potter
<ubotu> lisa_potter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BloodyScum> mastershrek: thank you, as much as i hate windows(iv removed it from all my personal systems) my work and school both use windows on all the machines and even though i can access all the networked files on the server, i cant share any of my own for others at my work to see have..
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, install slax? slax is made to be a live distro, not really optimized for a desktop (use slackware) and you shouldnt haev any problems if you could get your sata controller working
<lucian> bluefoxx: do you have a 7.10 cd or are you planning on downloading and burning?
<nickrud> kye, if all you want is kdm , just sudo aptitude install kdm
<blkorpheus> * Fixed incorrect line in debian/patches/VERSION.patch
<lisa_potter> Thank's ubotu
<MasterShrek> BloodyScum, i hear you on that, samba is good for it :)
<blkorpheus> apt-get or aptitude
<gradin> lisa_potter: ubotu is a bot... :P
<lisa_potter> Yes Myrtti
<soldats> ubotu is a bot he needs no thanks
<bluefoxx> lucian: downloading and burning, they didnt approve my free-CD request
<lisa_potter> Bot???
<kye> nickrud, im trying to replace the menu at the bottom to look like KDE and use the KDM theme manger
<bluefoxx> lisa_potter: bot=program
<BHSPitMonkey> lisa_potter, talking to a computer
<lisa_potter> Ooooo
<blkorpheus> that meme about apt-get vs. aptitude is OLD
<teKnofreak> lisa_potter, he can answer your On-Topic questions
<lucian> bluefoxx: well, you could just do a dist-upgrade which would update your current distro to 7.10 (if your on fiesty) and you wouldn't need to back any data up
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, they didnt approve it? weird...
<nickrud> kye, oh, you're talking about the taskbar, for that you'd have to run the full kde desktop
<timob> define:meme
<lucian> bluefoxx: then you could try hooking up the sata drive
<kye> nickrud, so sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop should work
<bluefoxx> lucian: i tried that once, it fried my main kernal
<ronnie> eveil ;P
<kye> I will be able to switch between KDM and GNOME?
<nickrud> kye, yup, that's perfect
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, thank you so much for the help. i believe that i isntalled the driver correctly and will now restart to see if it is working right
<bluefoxx> lucian: plus it took forever and an age
<kye> nickrud, thanks pal!
<Xacarith> Just installed sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre but java is still telling me that I don't have the latest version, that I have version 1.4.2 instead
<MasterShrek> kye, yes
<lisa_potter> I'm indonesian so i can't understand english verywell
<bluefoxx> how do i change my alias-password?
<ageorge> teknofreak, tried checking it off and on, no change
<MasterShrek> kye, youll choose from the login screen
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, no need to restart, this is linux
<nickrud> kye, between kde and gnome , yes. kdm is an alternate login screen
<lucian> bluefoxx: yes... it does take a very long time doing it that way
<fluvvell> ubotu: ndiswrapper?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrapper? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fluvvell> ubotu: ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> !id | lisa_potter
<ubotu> lisa_potter: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<teKnofreak> ageorge, there is a combination of off and on settings that *might* work
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, do as the readme states, (but add sudo to the beginning): "sudo modprobe asus_oled"
<nickrud> Xacarith, then run sudo update-alternatives --config java , look for the one with sun in the path and choose that one
<zeptin> is it possible to manually copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to another location, and restore it after reinstalling ubuntu? aptoncd isn't working for me, and i don't want to lose the packages i've downloaded :-/
<kye> so the difference between distros is just KDE AND GNOME when it comes to kubuntu and ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> zeptin, cp -r /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<nickrud> zeptin, yes, that works fine
<lisa_potter> Yes
<lucian> bluefoxx: well... if you have another pc and a router or cross-cable you can back-up via ethernet...
<zeptin> ah, thanks
<MasterShrek> kye, yes, thats about it, the desktop environment and the default programs
<nickrud> kye, yes
<ageorge> teKnofreak, what does that mena?
<ageorge> mean?
<teKnofreak> ageorge, sometimes, from what i have experienced, what you see on alsamixer varies between sound cards and it doesn't work when some option(s) are turned On
<bluefoxx> lucian: i wont have another computer until around the first week of january, when i am getting a ubuntu-box from someone off of craigslist[whee, im not the only ubuntu user in vancouverXD]
<lisa_potter> CAn u make conversation with me?
<Myrtti> lisa_potter: this isn't general chat channel, please keep that chitchat to some other channel. If you've got Ubuntu-related problems or quetions, *they're* welcome, though.
<teKnofreak> lisa_potter, u as in?
<bluefoxx> this is actually my 13th comp in 5 years, and im only 16, lawls
<bluefoxx> tells you something about my luckXD
<lucian> i think lisa_potter is the ninda person who was banned
<lisa_potter> Yes,thank u
<Myrtti> lucian: I know
<lisa_potter> Who's ninda
<Myrtti> lucian: not banned though
<teKnofreak> heh
<Xacarith> it is saying that I'm using 6 but java's verify test is coming back with the same thing.  That I'm using 1.4.2
<bluefoxx> lisa_potter: a person who was caps-spamming earlier
<Myrtti> Xacarith: you installed the plugin as well?
<lisa_potter> I don't no ninda
<nickrud> Xacarith, are you running 64bit java?
<MasterShrek> Xacarith, good luck figuring out java's version schemes lol
<nickrud> Xacarith, 64bit ubuntu, i mean
<bluefoxx> ubotu: !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xacarith> myrtti I thought I had, but it is possible I didn't et it right  I have managed to install java completely once, and it took four hours to figure out before
<Xacarith> nickrud No
<nickrud> Xacarith, and did you install sun-java6-plugin if you're on 32bit
<pawan> hi
<lisa_potter> Hi..
<Xacarith> java's linux installation instructions are out of date
<ageorge> teKnofreak, I've tried several differnet combinations of the switches, nothings worked
<teKnofreak> Xacarith, you installed sun-java6-* ?
<bluefoxx> any vancouverites have some electronics they wanna get rid of?ill take them if you deliver them
<nickrud> Xacarith, you don't want to use the sun bin, just get java from the repos
<lucian> i did install sun-java6-* once... i had java links all over my menus :(
<lisa_potter> Halloo..Q kok di cwekkin sich
<Myrtti> lisa_potter: have you got any Ubuntu-related questions?
<teKnofreak> ageorge, hmm.. check if your sound card is supported/has proper drivers
<BHSPitMonkey> Myrtti, same IP as ninda
<Myrtti> !id | lisa_potter
<ubotu> lisa_potter: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<lucian> BHSPitMonkey: yep.
<pawan> wanted equilizer plugin for audacious
<lisa_potter> I'm 13 y.o
<BHSPitMonkey> Yes, we can tell
<lucian> lol
<teKnofreak> lisa_potter, then you need some more time to grow up ;)
<lisa_potter> Urghhh
<nickrud> lisa_potter, don't listen to those curmudgeons, but this is a channel for fixing problems, not chatting
<Myrtti> BHSPitMonkey: giving her the option of figuring how to behave herself
<BHSPitMonkey> Myrtti, you must be a better parent than I'm not :)
<lisa_potter> Oooo
<teKnofreak> heh
<Myrtti> .-)
<nickrud> lisa_potter, people chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
<lisa_potter> I have problems
<lucian> ubuntu problems?
<timob> ubuntu has problems? :)
<lisa_potter> My problem is...i can't math
<Myrtti> lisa_potter: #ubuntu-youth, #ubuntu-offtopic
<teKnofreak> lisa_potter, we can't help on that, sorry
<soldats> lol^^
<Xacarith> nickrud where would the plugin be to install
<timob> lisa_potter: there is a calculator
<lucian> lisa_potter: #math
<nickrud> Xacarith, if you just run sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin , it will get installed automatically
<yana-cat> hi
<teKnofreak> Xacarith, check apt-cache search sun-java6-*
<lisa_potter> No problem.but i'm happy just now u
<lisa_potter> See u sometimes
<bluefoxx> lisa_potter: ALT+F2>calculator>ENTER/RETURN
<blackmanta> whaddup
<Myrtti> lisa_potter: byebye
<BHSPitMonkey> lucian, ##math is no place for... never mind
<lucian> haha
<lisa_potter> where is ubuntu offtopic
<soldats> #ubuntu-offtopic
<RoshanK> #ubuntu-offtopic i believe
<nickrud> lisa_potter, type:    /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluefoxx> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<lucian> "/part #ubuntu"
<MasterShrek> lulz
<teKnofreak> heh
<soldats>  /quit
 * nickrud loves the tolerance of teenagers :)
<lucian> lol
<Myrtti> soldats: :-C
<Myrtti> soldats: tut-tut
<mr_step> anyone tell me where to find the power settings in xubuntu?
<soldats> mr_step, like gnome-power-manager
<unagi> is there anything like garage band or fruity loops for linux?
<sulle> i dont get sound when i play movies. where can i read about downloading codecs etc?
<momal> Does anyone know how to change volume for just front speakers with 5.1? using alsa
<sulle> on xmms my music works but not movies on vlc. gxine etc.
<bluefoxx> mr_step: i think SYSTEM>PREFS>POWER MANAGMENT mayhaphs?im using ubuntu so im not sure though
<lucian> momal: in terminal, type: alsamixer
<soldats> mr_step, in xubuntu you can apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<Silver_Fox> Hi guys, merry Christmas.  I have a bit of a problem.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and I have a problem with headphones.  When I have sound on like music or a video, i plug in my headphones but the speakers on my laptop dont go off.  How can i make it so when i plug in my headphones, my speakers turn of and when i unplug them, they turn back on?
<mr_step> bluefoxx: thanks, that's where it is for ubuntu - i'm trying out xubuntu for a media machine it's somewhere else :(
<momal> lucian: there is not front or back in there :S
<mr_step> thanks soldats
<teKnofreak> Silver_Fox, switch off external amplifier to cut the speakers
<sulle> i dont get sound when i play movies. where can i read about downloading codecs etc?. Vlc dont have sound but i got sound in xmms etc. what can i do?
<bluefoxx> mr_step: no prob, once i get a faster net connection im gonna d/l all distros and use them all
 * bluefoxx hate glorified dialup
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey , i was able to install the driver and i checked as http://lapsus.berlios.de/asus_oled.html states by running dmesg and also lsusb, but when i attempt to turn off the oled using 'sudo modprobe asus_oled start_off=1' nothing happens
<Silver_Fox> teKnofreak,  i know, thats what i have to do every single time i plug or unplug my headphones, i want it automatic, its anoying.
<mr_step> ouch.. dialup would be painful. happily my isp mirror's all of them for us.
<teKnofreak> Silver_Fox, i started living with it ;)
<Silver_Fox> teKnofreak,  you have it aswell?  can it be fixed though?
<bluefoxx> Silver_Fox: thats something thats related to the hardware components, i know as i make my own speaker systems
<teKnofreak> Silver_Fox, i haven't really tried to, as i always use headphones
<lucian> Silver_Fox: your not the only one who has had that problem... unfortunately.. i dont have my logs anymore and can't remember the solution presented at the time.
<timob> will trackerd search the contents of your web history like beagle does?
<Silver_Fox> lucian,  dang, did u fix it though?
<lucian> oh.. i've been meaning to ask, is this channel publicly logged (i.e. via web).
<ruthbuzzard> hi what is the name of the archiving tool in ubuntu that would attach to your right click menu and you could do extract here not open with archive manger?
<lucian> Silver_Fox: it wasn't my problem.. i was just reading the chat and someone solved it
<lucian> thats all i remember
<Silver_Fox> Oh, i forgot.  When i do turn off externap amp and use my headphones, the sound quality is horrible!
<Myrtti> lucian: yes.
<bluefoxx> it needs a special jack that trips a switch to override input to speakers
<soldats> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ruthbuzzard> is it called gnome archive manager?
<Silver_Fox> lucian,  oh, well if you see it again...
<sulle> ruthbuzzard: yes
<nickrud> lol, and your kids will read it, so watch out
<ruthbuzzard> thats why I can't find it with locate
<sulle> ruthbuzzard: try without gnome ?
<bluefoxx> Silver_Fox: if its a PC, try another sound card
<bluefoxx> but be careful, older ones can skew your system
<sulle> In vlc  i have no sound. but i have sound in xmms. What codec and where to get it ?. or what else can i do?. i use ubuntu.. need help :S
<bluefoxx> mine had been crashing for the past week cause of a faulty card
<Silver_Fox> bluefoxx,   its a pc.  The thing is, when i first got ubuntu, i had no problems.  Then when i reinstalled it like 5 months ago, the problem started.
<bluefoxx> my SATA wasnt working, then today it messed with me IDE and USB  ports
<lucian> Silver_Fox: sometimes it is just a glitch during installation. Have you tried re-installing?
<Silver_Fox> lucian,  several times
<Xacarith> nickrud foxfire is refusing to see the plugins it seems...
<ruthbuzzard> sulle: are sure its not called something else cause I just browsed /usr/bin for archive manager and gnome archive manager
<bluefoxx> i was comfused for hours, i refused to remove it at first, i am an audiophile as well as a geek
<bluefoxx> confused*
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey are you still here? i needed some help as i was able to install the driver but using that command of modprobe did not do anything
<ruthbuzzard> or was it ark
<pvl1> how do i find out what version X i have?
<sulle> ark and archive i got em both.
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, one sec
<sulle> man x ?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey ok please let me know when you get back
<Silver_Fox> So, theres nothing i can do...
<Xacarith> I'm talking to some one no longer here...
<Xacarith> I'm giving up on java for today
<amoo> hi
<moDumass> hey all, i opened alien arena for about a minute now im stuck in a compiz free wrong screen res hell
<Silver_Fox> Does anyone know of any good mmolrpgs for ubuntu?
<moDumass> any ideas why this has happened?
<nickrud> darn, can't even go to the bathroom
<amoo> everybody how r u
 * bluefoxx hates ingrown toenails
<nickrud> amputation solves that issue
<RoshanK> bluefoxx just get it operated on, it really helps
<jschitto> i found a big toenail in a mcdonalds hamburger once
<pawan> how to install equilizer for audacious
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, try this:   sudo echo "options asus_oled start_off=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/asus_oled
<pawan> http://gentoo-portage.com/media-plugins/eq-audacious
<bluefoxx> lol, i will after xmas, i have been dealing with them since novemberish
<jschitto> this is not gentto
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, and then see if it turns off at your next boot.
<bluefoxx> jschitto: ewwwwe
<ruthbuzzard> sulle: is arc command line only?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey it said 'bash: /etc/modprobe.d/asus_oled: Permission denied'
<jschitto> bluefoxx i have a pix if u want to see
<soldats> ruthbuzzard, arch can run x as well
<BHSPitMonkey> soldats, he meant arK
<bluefoxx> jschitto: lol, photo-bucket them
<sulle> ruthbuzzard: no it is not. but i am not good at linux so dont ask me :P
<soldats> oh oh whoops misread
<BHSPitMonkey> ruthbuzzard, arK is a KDE GUI, so no
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey, you need to use the format    echo "text" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<jschitto> ok bluefoxx
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, sorry, see what nickrud just said
<BHSPitMonkey> I goofed
<RoshanK> ok
<ruthbuzzard> sulle: also I have no archive in usr/bin
<Silver_Fox> Are there any god mmorpg's for linux?
<Silver_Fox> good*
<ari_stress> hi guys, is there any similar program to save website files in ubuntu? just like a program called 'teleport' in windows?
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, stupid bash, and its complexities :)
<timob> wget
<pawan> hello
<pawan> pawan here
<ruthbuzzard> sulle: but have the option to "open with archive manager"
<ruthbuzzard> on right click
<ari_stress> timob: any GUI interface for it?
<sd132> Silver_Fox: secondlife
<BHSPitMonkey> pawan, yes, we know :)
<Silver_Fox> hi pawn
<sulle> Riddick: then try it =)
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey, no kidding. Never could figure out how to do that, then when I saw it, it was another doh moment
<timob> ari_stress, cant you use firefox .... maybe an extension or something
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, yeah, I understand why
<jschitto> playing world of warcraft makes you old and smelly
<jschitto> fyi
<Silver_Fox> sd132,  any fantasy online rpgs?
<ruthbuzzard> sulle: got it was file roller
<BHSPitMonkey> or young and unpopular
<RoshanK> sorry guys but is this what i should be doing     'echo "options asus_oled start_off=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/asus_oled'
<MasterShrek> yea, but being a lvl 70 mage is worth it
<ari_stress> timob: ok, i'm trying gnome-wget
<sd132> Silver_Fox: not my type..sory
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, yep
<jschitto> playing mmorpg is for failure at life
<HardDisk> Silver_Fox, not meaning to burst your bubble, but 1) try in #ubuntu-offtopic and 2) haven't you googled? there are websites dedicated to linux gaming.
<jschitto> you play a game instead to make you fell good inside
<nickrud> MasterShrek, that's nothing without your heroic crap
<bluefoxx> jschitto: im a wow player, and im not old and smely or young and unpopular
<jschitto> i dont believe you
<MasterShrek> =P
<Silver_Fox> HardDisk, ya, just havent found any good games
<HardDisk> try to keep this room strictly to ubuntu troubleshooting issues.
<bluefoxx> jschitto: i play MMOs fro fun, i get to chat with my friends while doing something else, lol
<Silver_Fox> HardDisk,  thanks tho
<jschitto> popular people dont play mmorpgs
<MasterShrek> Silver_Fox, google: linux mmorpg      wikipedia has a page on linux mmorpg's
<HardDisk> jschitto, keep it in offtopic please.
<bluefoxx> jschitto: says who?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey this is what i got back. so i should now restart ubuntu and see if it stays off right? http://pastebin.com/m286c7420
<jschitto> sorry HardDisk, i thought i was
<nickrud> popular people are too shallow for the complexities of mmorpg 's
<Silver_Fox> jschitto, popular people also dont talk on ubuntu irc all day
<brendonh> when I open "Applications > Add/Remove" and select update list, it never loads the new list - just keeps waiting - any ideas?
<bluefoxx> jschitto: and i never said im popular[or unpopular], just young
<nickrud> Silver_Fox, ding, ding, ding
<jschitto> good observation Silver_Fox
<Silver_Fox> MasterShrek,  thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, to confirm that it worked, do    cat /etc/modprobe.d/asus_oled     and see if it spits that options line back at you
<Silver_Fox> lol
<HardDisk> brendonh, I'd like you to sudo apt-get update in terminal and let me know what it does.
<bluefoxx> jschitto: face it, anyone in this room is a geek to *some* degree
 * MasterShrek is popular...
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey yes it does
<bluefoxx> im just a famous geek at my old highschool
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, give it a go
<Myrth[home]> hi, how do i change mouse cursor in gnome?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey thanks ill restart and be back
<bluefoxx> i go there and *everyone* talks to me, lol
 * MasterShrek almost get explelled from his highschool a few years back, using vnc lolz
<Silver_Fox> I'M not a geek
<HardDisk> Myrth[home], in preferences/Apperance
<BHSPitMonkey> Myrth[home], go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<BHSPitMonkey> HardDisk, you stink
 * bluefoxx got rejected from my old highschool
<HardDisk> BHSPitMonkey, you're a kid.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BHSPitMonkey> HardDisk, you're a piece of machinery.
<MasterShrek> Myrtti, they said im no fun in offtopic... :(
<bluefoxx> machines are kewl
<Myrth[home]> HardDisk: thanks, i'll try again
<Silver_Fox> well, siya later geeks and nerd... Wait, what?
<brendonh> [HardDisk] Thanks, that ran a whole lot of commands, seemed to be updating the list.  Will go back to the app list now and see what happens
<bluefoxx> MasterShrek: lol
<nickrud> Myrth[home], system->prefs->appearance, and on the themes tab, click customize
<databits> hey can someone help me out with some problems I am having with new digital camera ?
<jschitto> what ubuntu has subpixel fonts for PDF
<Myrtti> MasterShrek: welcome anyway. Lets keep this channel for support
<HardDisk> databits, not reading from the memory card?
<MasterShrek> aight
<MasterShrek> databits, what sort of problem?
<jschitto> do i have to use acroread32
<BHSPitMonkey> databits, maybe, if it's an ubuntu question :)
<databits> harddisk, it is giving me a ptp error
<HardDisk> databits, in terminal, sudo rmmod ehci_hcd   then once you're done do sudo modprobe ehci-hcd   notice the difference between _ and -
<MasterShrek> jschitto, i dont think so, there are many pdf readers i think
<databits> harddisk, hold on I will check and get the exact error
<brendonh> [HardDisk] Perfect, thanks, that resolved it.  Will save the command for later reference
<nickrud> jschitto, subpixel for lcd's, evince uses the usual cairo canvas
<jschitto> MasterShrek: no i mean subpixel font rendering
<bluefoxx> is it legal to copy DVDs to your harddisk if you paid for them?
<jschitto> evince has no subpixel for me nickrud
<HardDisk> brendonh, you can also do a manual upgrade of apps if any by sudo apt-get upgrade, check out ubuntuguide.org ubuntugeek.com and ubuntuhq.com
<bluefoxx> out of curiosity.
<jschitto> it is enabled for GNOME and KDE apps
<MasterShrek> no idea...thats over my head, im not a pdf master...just a master of shreks...=P
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, this isn't the channel to discuss this.
<bluefoxx> HardDisk: well then wear?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey thank you so much. the oled finally started off and i have you to thank for all the help
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, #ubuntu-offtopic
<RoshanK> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<nickrud> jschitto, and evince doesn't use cairo, bad assumption
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, no problem
<databits> harddisk, all that did was did a removal for my usb harddisk
<bluefoxx> kk
<jschitto> nickrud: it is using some font mechanism different from the rest
<jschitto> and also does KPDF
<databits> harddisk , this is the error I am getting it notice that there is a camera hooked up but when I go to get the pictures off it it does this : PTP Invalid Object Handle
<databits> if I keep retrying every once in a while it will work
<databits> but most of the time it gives me that error
<nickrud> jschitto, could be, it's decended from xpdf iirc
<nickrud> *descended
<jschitto> xpdf give me no subpixels too
<Clusty> hey
<databits> harddisk, did you see my msg ?
<HardDisk> databits, did you run the command I said?
<databits> yes I did
<databits> didn't do anything
<Clusty> are the broadcom wireless cards generally suported under linux?
<HardDisk> what camera is it?
<RoshanK> i remember i used to hold a shortcut to get a dialog box into which i could enter the name of the program to start it up, ex firefox, but i forgot what the shortcut was
<databits> harddisk, just unmounted and remounted my drive
<Clusty> know in the past they had horible support
<HardDisk> Clusty, yes.
<RoshanK> i think it had ctrl or f2 or something
<databits> harddisk, it is a fuji finepix 480
<pawan> how to install google earth bin file
<RoshanK> anyone know?
<databits> harddisk, finepix f480
<databits> sorry
<HardDisk> pawan, http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<Clusty> HardDisk: without ndiswrapper?
<astro76> pawan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<HardDisk> Clusty, there is a bcm driver you may try
<pawan> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<pawan> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<pawan> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<HardDisk> Clusty, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Clusty> HardDisk: thanx
<HardDisk> Clusty, as long as your chipset is supported.
<Clusty> HardDisk: well its for futuire purchases :D
<HardDisk> Clusty, np :)
<lalala> ./google-earth.bin in terminal
<Clusty> HardDisk: looking for a N router and i gotta get card with same chipset for best performance
<databits> harddisk, any idea's ?
<HardDisk> I'm thinking databits, gimme a sec
<Clusty> HardDisk: way more bradcom routers than atheros
<bluefoxx> is there a driver for the new linksys wireless-n PCI card yet?i want to get it as it shall suit my needs for faster internet
<databits> harddisk, ok thank you appreciate do you by chance happen to have pidgin or gaim s/n so I don't have to keep sorting threw all this clutter bro ?
<Clusty> bluefoxx: what cipset is card?
<bluefoxx> i dont know
<Clusty> bluefoxx: gimme model #
<bluefoxx> i didnt buy it yet, itsa 150$
<HardDisk> databits, what you need is check your camera settings for "pc mode" if there is one.
<lalala> pawan: ./file-name.bin in terminal
<HardDisk> databits, some cameras like my olympus has that
<RoshanK> nvm i got it, the command was alt + f2
<Clusty> bluefoxx: some more specific info could help
<bluefoxx> Clusty: google it>http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=linksys+wireless+n+pci&go
<Clusty> pawan: make sure file is executable: chmod u+x file.bin
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, since you didn't buy it yet, get a wifi card that is already supported.
<databits> harddisk, like I said it works sometimes and others it dosn't if I keep turning the camera on and off it will eventually pop all the shit on right up but the other times it gives me that error in linux
<HardDisk> databits, I know this error on some camera's, unfortunately this is a HAL issue, to but it bluntly, it's a known bug.
<databits> harddisk, when I have it hook to my lix box my camera says USB on the screen
<HardDisk> to put*
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<RoshanK> bluefoxx any idea on how to get googletalk to work in ubuntu (im not talking about just the protocol but the prgram itself, particularly for the mail updates and call feature
<HardDisk> pick out a wifi card that is already supported, if you don't want any hassle.
<databits> harddisk, so I am pretty much SOL then eh
<bluefoxx> well i want to get this one as i plan to modifey the antenna to increase the range, and this one would be the best suited to do so with without voiding the warrenty noticibly
<HardDisk> databits, as far as I know, sorry mate.
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, there are cards with removable wifi antennas.
<HardDisk> anyway moving on.
<jschitto> my wobbly windows misbehave with the snapping
<databits> harddisk, man that is crappy see I want to learn the whole linux thing I am still kinda new with it only been running for a month aprox now but I need to be able to have all this crap working should probably go back to windows for now till i can get a new box built eh
<databits> harddisk, thanks anyways bro appreciate
<bluefoxx> i know that, but this one is best suited to my needs, it has the cable and a base for the antennas thus all i need to do is make the dish
<NeoGeo64> hello i recieved ubuntu 7.10 in the mail but i cannot seem to find the sticker where the product key is
<NeoGeo64> where is the product key'
<lalala> need help with nautilus and lan browse. After the last update before 2 days nautilus lost all icons from lan network even if the network is working manually etc. smb://machine-name/share
<MasterShrek> NeoGeo64, lol, you dont need a product key
<HardDisk> NeoGeo64, dude you've come in here before with your trolling. so stop.
<NeoGeo64> oh i assumed my version of ubuntu was pirated since it didnt ask for a key
<MasterShrek> yea it must be...
<bluefoxx> lol
<RoshanK> ...
<rodrigo__> wtf
<Mechdave> Hmmm
<Myrtti> NeoGeo64: :-D
<NeoGeo64> gnome runs sluggish on my quad core.  why?
<Bad> <- rolling eyes @ NeoGeo64 ;-)
<ari_stress> NeoGeo64: maybe it's your graphics card problem
<lalala> if any1 who is in lan can confirm if nautilus working ok ?
<wols> NeoGeo64: please stop, or you might be forcefully removed by ops
<HardDisk> !ops | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<HardDisk> good idea.
<ari_stress> HardDisk: what's that?
 * NeoGeo64 picks his fingernail and flicks it ari_stress
<HardDisk> he's a regular pain.
<HardDisk> :)
<nickrud> on a regular basis
<NeoGeo64> no im not.
<MasterShrek> lalala, having trouple trying to figure out what you are asking
<NeoGeo64> that wasnt nice...
<ari_stress> NeoGeo64: sounds like a video game fans
<NeoGeo64> yeah i like the oldschool neogeo system
<lalala> mastershrek: nautilus stoped showing icons of lan shares after the last update, but network is working ok
<moDumass> man, this blows, i cant get my propper screen res or compiz back
<moDumass> i played alien arena and now BAM, all pair shaped
<MasterShrek> lalala, ive never really had good luck with nautilus and network shares, unless the network shares were mounted
<RoshanK> MasterShrek could you help me a bit with echo or something
<ari_stress> lalala: you mean now there's no "network server" icon in nautilus?
<lalala> mastershrek: :P
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, with echo?   echo --help
<NeoGeo64> can ubutnu share files on a network with an xp machine?
<MasterShrek> NeoGeo64, no
<lalala> ari_stress: there is but when i press it nothing shows up
<NeoGeo64> seriously?
<Bad> NeoGeo64: No (seriously) :-)
<marsmissions> NeoGeo64: that functionality is only present in advanced software like OS X
<gcc> hey all, i'm having some trouble with figuring out the right way to configure a rather exotic network, anybody have a few minutes?
<ari_stress> lalala: maybe you don't have smbclient package installed
<rdvon> I was going to take out my second hdd with ubuntu installed, But I was wondering if that would ruin the grub configuration?
<rdvon> I kind of want to get rid of all of that.
<wols> please folks, all ignore the troll
<moDumass> NeoGeo64, im pretty sure you can
<wols> !ask | gcc
<ubotu> gcc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NeoGeo64> im not trolling
<RoshanK> MasterShrek in the bottom most section titles usage http://lapsus.berlios.de/asus_oled.html i was wondering how i would edit the file asus_oled_picture ( i have the path) but to put in code such as this http://pastebin.com/m747dab07
<lalala> ari_stress: when i enter the path manually it works ok etc. smb://machine-name/share/
<slyder> when i move my mouse to the top left corner it activates a compiz plugin i think it's expo, how can i turn that off?
<ari_stress> rdvon: if your second hdd is not used by ubuntu, it will be ok
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, without me looking at the links, do you have write access to what you are trying to do? use sudo
<lalala> r
<RoshanK> ok
<ari_stress> lalala: oh that sounds nautilus cache is giving trouble again
<rdvon> rdvon: it is used by ubuntu. that's sort of been my ubuntu hdd.
<rdvon> ...
<RoshanK> well so i would use sudo and then echo, but how do i put that many lines into it?
<RoshanK> or do i not use echo
<lalala> ari_stress: it worked ok for the last 4 months but stoped after the last update before 2 days
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, what is the command you are putting in?
<gcc> lol. k, im setting up a simulated network environment using virtualbox, but its too large to run on a single machine. as a result, i need to be able to hook several virtual machines together in some pretty strange ways. the tough part is (so far) that I need the virtual machines to not be able to see or communicate with the physical machines on the network
<ari_stress> lalala: just close nautilus, and restart, nautilus will search the network again after reboot
<RoshanK> its in the pastebin link
<wols> gcc: use bridgded networking. all in the same subnet then
<lalala> ari_stress: i did it so many times :P
<ari_stress> lalala: i find that troubling too. nautilus has a strange way to cache network
<ari_stress> lalala: oh :(
<RoshanK> MasterShrek, its in the pastebin link and its a bit long
<MasterShrek> ok RoshanK looking now...
<MasterShrek> my net is really slow so bear with me
<gcc> wols: correct me if I'm wrong- i am most emphatically not a networking guy- couldn't a virtual host then claim an ip on the physical network and recieve its traffic?
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, that looks like ascii art to me
<RoshanK> yes
<lalala> ari_stress: the last update has something from kernel and samba if i remember :/
<ari_stress> lalala: then maybe you can use "connect to server" menu in nautilus, to prevent browsing the network
<MasterShrek> well thats not really a command
<wols> gcc: depends what the brdige lts through
<MasterShrek> in fact not at all
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, just make your file in a text editor, save it, and copy it over the existing picture file
<RoshanK> MasterShrek as stated in the first link that i gave ( http://lapsus.berlios.de/asus_oled.html ) i would have to enter in the format <M:WxH> followed by the 0s and 1s
<RoshanK> ok
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, and yes, it is ASCII art
<BHSPitMonkey> literally drawing your picture with 1's
<m1k3> I need help, when ever I try to run ANY exe with wine, my computer freezes
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, ic, well yea just put sudo before echo, youll need write privildeges to it i assume
<gcc> wols: thank you, that appears to be what I needed.
<lalala> ari_stress: i can work with shares if i put the path manually in nautilus, but im trying to find why doesnt show the icons automatic :/
<moDumass> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MasterShrek> lol @ m1k3, damn windows programs eh?
<m1k3> MasterShrek, I just installed a new dvd burner and RAM that's when it started freezing
<MasterShrek> RoshanK, also use sudo before the cat command
<slyder> anyone know how to stop this plugin from activating when i go to the upper left corner?
<fbn> Hi, will a 802.11n WLAN card work with Ubuntu 7.10?
<lalala> dam updates every time something brokes :/
<MasterShrek> m1k3, could be an issue with the ram, but i kinda doubt it
<wols> fbn: depends on the chipset
<MasterShrek> slyder, install compizconfig-settings-manager and disable it
<slyder> tried that MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> !latest | lalala
<ubotu> lalala: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fbn> wols: it's a card from Intel, at least that's what Dell says
<MasterShrek> slyder, its gotta be in there somewhere, there are tons of options
<wols> fbn: brandname is not chipset
<slyder> won't let me disable the expo plugin and also when checking what activates it says nothing about activating on screen edge
<m1k3> MasterShrek, is there some way I can configure wine with this RAM?
<lalala> :)
<rdvon> Sorry if this is the wrong channel.. couldn't resist posting these screens of hardy heron! http://www.techlicious.name.my/2007/12/21/ubuntu-804/
<wols> fbn: but considering there is no -n standard yet...
<m1k3> MasterShrek, maybe the ram isn
<m1k3> t sompatible with wine
<renyi> test
<MasterShrek> m1k3, i dont know, i really honestly cant see wine crashing because of new ram, that doesnt really sound right to me
<renyi> hello everyone
<lalala> i will remove all computer from internet so i can have my stability :P
<MasterShrek> renyi, failed
<wols> m1k3: maybe the ram wasn't installed right or is defective. very easily possible. use memtest
<MasterShrek> =P
<MasterShrek> ah good idea wols
<fbn> wols: it's a INTENSIFI from broadcom.
<renyi> 有中国人吗？
<RoshanK> so BHSPitMonkey or MasterShrek if the txt file was stored in '/home/roshan/Desktop/asus_oled-0.02/linux.txt' then would the command to use be       sudo echo /home/roshan/Desktop/asus_oled-0.02/linux.txt > /home/roshan/Desktop/asus_oled-0.02/linux.txt       ?
<fbn> wols: but that's still not the chipset, is it?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, no, this isn't really a situation for echo and pipes
<wols> fbn: no. and it can't be both from intel and broadcom at the same time. intels are fairly well supported, broadcoms aren't
<wols> fbn: lspci
<gcc> wols: real quick, i'm in over my head here, do you know of a gentle intro to bridging?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, "sudo cp ~/Desktop/asus-oled-0.02/linux.txt /path/to/asus/picture/file"
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey so what would I have to do? I can't simply paste a file in there apparently for some reason and it says file is write only
<RoshanK> yok
<jxxxt> fbn, broadcom does not have a good history especially as a laptop card
<wols> gcc: bridging howto
<lalala> and with the latest uptates im forced to use compiz couse i have more FPS than with out it :P
<fbn> wols: I don't have that hardware yet - I'm considering buying one or not because of support in Ubuntu
 * MasterShrek is out, nite every1
<fbn> jxxxt: ok good to know thanks
<RoshanK> gnite mastershrek
<wols> fbn: then I'd google for the model you want and its linux support
<fbn> wols: ok will do that, thank you
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, look at the second-to-last paragraph of the readme
<databits> harddisk, hey do you or does anyone else here know how I would go about fully delting and freeing up space on a ntfs drive from within linux
<databits> it is a portable drive that I normaly have hookedup to my computer upstairs but I have a ton of files I had to get off this computer so I could reload
<wols> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey thank you i will try that
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, it advises how you should write to it;   Before doing that command, become root by typing "sudo -i" and hitting enter.
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, if you do it their way.  My way might not work.
<jgoo> OK - what *is* the bit torrent application that firefox is using on a default install of gutsy??
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey well where foo.txt is i assume i have to have the directory and location of the txt file right
<jgoo> Yes, torrents work - no I don't like this app and I am trying to find out where it caches the torrent files, and why isn't there a list of current sessions...
<HardDisk> databits, yea you can do that normally. with ntfs-3g
<jgoo> Anyone use this BitTorrent (default) handler for torrents?
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, foo.txt is the file you've typed your 1's and 0's in, yes
<HardDisk> jgoo, you should be using www.deluge-torrent.org :)
<gcc> jgoo: i do, or ktorrent
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, and you need to have found out where asus_oled_picture lives.  (Don't type .... like in the example)
<jgoo> Thanks HardDisk, that answers my second question! however, I have two 90% done torrents, and piratebay is giving a 500 server error!
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey yes thank you i had the addess from the command he gave earlier in which to find
<jgoo> gcc: what is the default handler then? and I did a find . | grep torrent and didn't find any cached files in my home directory
<ruefrag_> later all
<jgoo> however, when I reclick the piratebay link - it says if I want to resume session - so *somewhere* it knows
<jgoo> why it negelects to let me resume without revisiting the original url... :(
<gcc> jgoo: bittorrent is default, im not understanding if you're having an issue w/TPB or BT
<jgoo> gcc: any ideas on where to find the .torrent? I made a clear note to download the files themselves from now on, but these two torrents are bothering me now
<BHSPitMonkey> jgoo, try /tmp
<jgoo> gcc: 'bittorrent' is the name of the software that handles the bittorrent protocol?
<jgoo> (be default on ff on gutsy)
<gcc> check /tmp, or ~/downloads if you use it
<jgoo> I'll check tmp, good idea
<gcc> jgoo: bittorrent is the canonical implementation, yes
<jgoo> hrm there is a tracker file here
<jgoo> how can I launch the canonical bittorrent application, and does it have an interface that shows current torrents?
<gcc> double click on the torrent file
<jgoo> and therein lies the rub
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey , when i enter      sudo -i cat /Desktop/asus-oled-0.02/linux.txt > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb7/7-6/7-6:1.0/asus_oled_picture          it tells me cannot execute binary file, and if i don't include the -i it says it cannot find the file even the it's right there
<RoshanK> h/o i will pastebin whats in terminal to make it easier
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, you enter "sudo -i", hit enter, then you will be at a root prompt
<jgoo> the torrent file is a non-entity seeking political asylum in some backwater cache on my computer system, no idea where it is :/
<gcc> jgoo: interesting. tracker wont turn it up?
<BHSPitMonkey> jgoo, sudo updatedb, locate .torrent
<BHSPitMonkey> might need to install locate first
<jgoo> gcc: if I reclick the link in FF it does - but how can I get the app to launch and resume without finding the torrent files (or reclicking them, pb has a 500 error right now) or how can I find the cached torrent files?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey i did that but now it tells me no such file or directory
<jgoo> gcc: there is no central ui for bittorrent? like utorrent?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey: I even included /home/Roshan right before the entire line of /Desktop
<gcc> jgoo: crtl+y in firefox, right click the torrent, then select open containing folder
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey: but it still says no such file or directory for the .txt file
<jgoo> downloads is empty (machine is restarted)
<Jordan_U> !bittorent | jgoo
<ubotu> jgoo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, then you've got it wrong
<RoshanK> how so?
<gcc> jgoo: well bt has an interface, but not a cool one. i'd use ktorrent; some say its fugly though
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, you can try re-entering that file path, using TAB to finish each folder and file name for you along the way
<jgoo> however, as I said, the last time this happened, reclicking the link brings up bittorrent dialog asking if I want to resume, and that was *after* I had restarted once before... so I figure it must know what it is in the middle of downloading, so how can I just 'run the bit torrent app'
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey, ok
<jgoo> gcc: what is that interface? bttrack? runbt? gobt? teambt? btFTW?
<gcc> jgoo: you can just call bittorrent at the terminal, if you use bittorrent, and if im spelling it correctly
<BHSPitMonkey> jgoo, get deluge
<jgoo> I only get 'bitmap' command completion on that, it was the first thing I tried
<BHSPitMonkey> jgoo, it's bt something
<jgoo> BHSPitMonkey: I will, but first I have two incomplete torrents, and piratebay giving a 500 error :(
<astro76> jgoo, tab complete on bt
<jgoo> I did
<jgoo> then tried bttrack, btreannounce etc
<jgoo> but they all take arguments
<antok> hello
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey yes you were right, i accidentally entered a hyphen instead of an underscore (d'oh) thank you very much
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<jgoo> they should really give 'bittorrent' a name, the canonical version that is, so it can at least be talked about in context. even if we call it canonical-bittorrent-client
<tarelerulz> Is there a Ubuntu  media chat room that talk about media players and related subjects?
<gcc> jgoo: yeah, just grab a client, from what I'm seeing the client invocation is a little arcane, as its designed to be run when a browser encounters the right mime type
<gcc> or by a double click
<jgoo> ok, I will wait for pirate bay to come back up, so I can 'regrab' the .torrent files (I have no idea how it knows to resume after that... but it works) and then use deluge torrent for subsequent torrents, cheers
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey btw i was wondering why ctrl V won't paste in terminal. is there a different shortcut or do i have to right click and paste
<sam_> can someone help me install gparted?
<jgoo> RoshanK: that is a very good question
<tarelerulz> Gcc what  Do you use for a bit torrent client ?
<jgoo> RoshanK: try shift-ctrl-v
<kurt> ibought civilization for linux, but cannot install it, it says unsupported platform : setup/printlibc:3 function not found
<RoshanK> jgoo thank you it works
<kurt> so what now
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, that does something else entirely in a terminal;  So you know, CTRL+C kills a program you're running in that terminal.
<m1k3> Anybody know why wine freezes when I try to open exe's?
<brendonh> Using Gutsy, Add/Remove Applications doesn't update (unless I use terminal command).  When I go to Apply new applications, the timer runs but nothing is downloaded or installed
<m1k3> My whole computer locks up
<jgoo> RoshanK: I think it is a conspiracy... what does ctrl-v do if shift-ctrl-v pastes?
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey thank you. so i guess i would have to hold shift along with ctrl c to copy as well
<BHSPitMonkey> RoshanK, even more handy:  just highlight some text somewhere, and middle-click somewhere else to paste it.
<RoshanK> ok
<RoshanK> that works
<jgoo> BHSPitMonkey: hehe. actually that is a good point. ctrl-c would be a pain if you started using it reflexively in terminal
<jgoo> BHSPitMonkey: not as handy, only works for 'terminal' clipboard
<BHSPitMonkey> jgoo, probably the cause of many a /quit
<jgoo> doesn't work for other clipboards
<BHSPitMonkey> jgoo, it works throughout X
<jgoo> oh yeah, my bad
<BHSPitMonkey> so it's arguably more handy
<jgoo> it is indeed, double plus handy.
<BHSPitMonkey> though it can be annoying at times, like when you have to highlight something you're trying to replace.
<brendonh> Using Gutsy, Add/Remove Applications doesn't update (unless I use terminal command).  When I go to Apply new applications, the timer runs but nothing is downloaded or installed
<BHSPitMonkey> then you have to either use backspace, or highlight-delete-rehighlight-paste
<jgoo> actually, this is the first thing I tried to stop on my other system
<jgoo> kept pasting url's into the middle of source code in emacs...
<m1k3> I need help, when I try running an exe with wine, my computer locks up, this happened when I installed a new dvd burner and some RAM ddr pc3200 1gig
<dn4> what type of plugin do I need to see what is at the bottom of this website http://www.leachintl2.com/english/english2/vol6/properties/how7.htm
<gcc> m1k3: define locks up?
<m1k3> gcc, mouse doesn't move no response from keyboard and it my pc freezes
<BHSPitMonkey> bed time.  (long past due)
<gcc> m1k3: crtl+alt+bkspc?
<m1k3> can't
<BHSPitMonkey> good luck with your laptop and with ubuntu RoshanK
<m1k3> gcc, my computer freezes
<sam_> can someone tell me how to use gparted
<RoshanK> thank you so much BHSPitMonkey
<gcc> m1k3: are you running compiz?
<m1k3> gcc, nope
<RoshanK> sam_ gparted i know of was a live cd
<gcc> m1k3: what app?
<sam_> roshank: you can download it as well with add/remove programs
<m1k3> gcc, everything, notepad, configuration etc
<sam_> roshank do i use it through terminal?
<RoshanK> sam_ i don't know, i have only used it through the livecd
<gcc> m1k3: run wine from the terminal and see what output you get before it dies.
<gcc> might want to have a pen handy
<m1k3> gcc, tried that already :(
<brendonh> Anybody? Using Gutsy, Add/Remove Applications doesn't update (unless I use terminal command).  When I go to Apply new applications, the timer runs but nothing is downloaded or installed
<sam_> roshank: :(
<gcc> m1k3: what do you get?
<m1k3> gcc, I typed wine cmd.exe
<m1k3> Let me see again
<jgoo> yey piratebay is back up
<RoshanK> sam_ i'm still new at this i suggest you ask someone else. sorry
<renyi> brendonh you can use synipics
<gcc> brendonh: at terminal sudo apt-get update
<renyi> or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brendonh> renyi - that works.  When I go back to the list it is up-to-date, but I can't download any new applications
<jgoo> so, I click on the links, and it resumes session, and then I see the torrent files have been newly placed back into the /tmp folder - so it puzzles me how it can know to resume the session, but not have a way of doing so without a prodding
<jxxxt> mlk3, when I do that all I get is the version and location
<renyi> so maybe your apt sources had a problem
<gcc> jgoo: its a torrent, it can track chunking. thats how torrent works
<brendonh> renyi - how would I check sources?
<renyi> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<renyi> then you can run "apt-get update"
<renyi> that's ok if no problem reported
<jgoo> gcc: yes, but it would have to keep a record of where locally it was saving a file, and which torrent that file was... and if it knows all this, why can't it tell me (that is my reasoning). Of course it must know it - but I found it hard to imagine it could know and not tell me *sulk*
<brendonh> renyi - I get a sources list.  I can then update the list.  When I select apps to install, they do not download
<jxxxt> mlk3, Did you check with #winehg to see if they could help??
<gcc> jgoo: to know and not to ponder, to see and not to wonder...
<jxxxt> winehq
<chazco> Hi... how can I force Nautilus to re-read all the mime-info?
<chazco> killall nautilus does it, but doesnt seem like the best way
<brendonh> renyi - I also cannot close the add/remove window - it just hangs
<jgoo> chazco: would this be related to changing the application that handles certain file types? like 7zip handling rar files?
<cwe_sby> #surabaya
<chazco> It would be related to that sort of thing yes (.tmd and .pmd formats)
<DragonSpirit> does the ubuntu monthly calendar still work, I was trying to add it to my desktop backgrounds by installing the package, I did what it said on the docs online and looked in desktop backgrounds and didn't see the option in there
<chazco> I've made a script and a .deb which can changed them, but to make them take effect I have to restart Nautilus
<jgoo> ah ok. I want to have 7zip show up on context menu... installed and it didn't, nor did it show up in application list... :-/
<gcc> i need to hang out here more often. i was starting to think i knew how to do most things in ubuntu.
<tyler2435> lol.
<chazco> Assosiations in Ubuntu are tricky :)
<renyi> if hangs so you sources may too slowly to download ,change another
<sam_> roshank: are you still there?
<brendonh> renyi - I am monitoring my internet connection - there is absolutely no traffic from the ubuntu box
<sam_> roshank: im burning the live cd for gparted nw
<brendonh> renyi - how would I change the source
<renyi> I  sending to you
<pianissimon> Hi.
<Odo> Anyone can suggest me a great pinball game?
<jgoo> that one team17 made, it was awesome
<jgoo> @Odo
<Odo> jgoo, thx m8
<Alchera> i have an irritation .... all to do with dvd's (dl & rw's) when trying to access (text) files as an example playing movies isn't a drama >>> attempt to access beyond end of device. files have a zero byte size when copied to hdd
<cyberman5> hi which file does start my login manager?
<cyberman5> after booting?
<jgoo> Odo: pinball fantasies? not sure it is on linux, but an amiga emulator would help, I recommend it
<renyi> you  can use gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst edit the file like this
<youknowwho> hi, i have a problem regarding kde 4
<youknowwho> is this the right palce to ask questions'
<cyberman5> which file does start my login manager after the booting process?
<youknowwho> ?
<cyberman5> so where can i change it a.s.o
<wols> cyberman5: s99gdm
<jxxxt> youknowwho5, #kubuntu would be the place
<wols> S99gdm
<youknowwho> thanks
<jxxxt> np
<renyi> you can access there for answer
<renyi> <wols> S99gdm
<renyi> * pianissimon (n=Simon_Me@pD9502FD5.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) 离开了 #ubuntu
<renyi> <youknowwho> thanks
<renyi> * nitro__ 已结束 (Client Quit)
<renyi> <jxxxt> np
<renyi> * illovae (n=illovae@unaffiliated/illovae) 加入了 #ubuntu
<renyi> * mouse 已结束 (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<renyi> * jepes (n=jepes@203.87.204.94) 加入了 #ubuntu
<jepes> ?
<renyi> http://oshelpdesk.org/?page_id=22
<RoshanK> sam_
<RoshanK> sam_ im sorry i was away im back now
<RoshanK> sam_ do you need any help with gparted live cd?
<brendonh> renyi - synaptic works - files are listed and downloaded, but Add/Remove does not
<jxxxt> Roshank, He started burning seven minutes ago
<jgoo> 加入了 == joins? heh. awesome, fun and learning on #ubuntu
<renyi> sorry,never seen this
<hahahah> sorry had to reconnect
<renyi> and i think that's impossible because synaptic works
<renyi> so your software database is good
<brendonh> renyi - looking @ the forums - seems to happen when you run the add/remove without a working internet connection - it comments out the sources
<renyi> ^_^
<Dead_Beef> 1080 members and no ones talking?
<Dead_Beef> wow
<Dead_Beef> weird
<otnasusneca> yeah, i feel the same
<dn4> what type of plugin do I need to see what is at the bottom of this website http://www.leachintl2.com/english/english2/vol6/properties/how7.htm
<RoshanK> BHSPitMonkey are you still here?
<MidnightCommando> hi, i just loaded 7.10. it did not offer to install a bootloader, like other distributions i am accustomed to.
<wathek> I've some problem with my Ubuntu 7.10 I've installed it on a Sata Disk and sometimes it freezes ! and I've to press the reset button
<gator__> hola
<MidnightCommando> how should I go about preparing a grub or lilo bootloader so that the windows partition is usable?
<Alchera> dn4: that's an autodesk format
<dn4> Alchera, how do I get it?
<dn4> Alchera, I kinda reallyyyyy want to see those displays
<kaper> wathek, i have the same problem like u but i know my vga card have problem
<naxa> i recently updated ubuntu and my vista disappeared from the grub menu! how can i get it back?
<Alchera> http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=2404513
<BernardB> How can I set up a static IP?
<kaper> BernardB, $man interfaces
<BernardB> kaper, ?
<Pie-rate> does the logitech g15 work well in ubuntu? i'm thinking about getting one. some preliminary research shows that you can write scripts for the LCD, but i've found nothing on the 18 programmable keys
<naxa> how can i make grub detect other operating systems?
<RoshanK> Alchera can you help me with this http://pastebin.com/m7cbb8ebf   all i need to know is how i would edit that in the makefile
<naxa> ah... it's christmas and night so noone helps here :)
<kaper> naxa, i don't know but u can edit grub.conf manually it's not hard to understand. I'm new to linux also
<RoshanK> kaper could you help me if you know ?
<RoshanK> http://pastebin.com/m7cbb8ebf   all i need to know is how i would edit that in the makefile
<wathek> kaper, huh ?! I've a PCI Express VGA card
<xeper> Does anyone know of a workaround for getting adobe flash to work in firefox on an amd64 box?
<jgoo> OK, this is an interesting issue: installed feisty on a machine with ati 9200, on default install, everything worked, included 3d desktops. then installed gutsy (clean, use all of disk) the display was burned looking, but a ctrl-alt-f1 and back fixed that, a few tweaks later, and it boots now, in 1400x900 but only using the middle of the screen, like it isn't wide screen, the pixel ratio is off or something.
<kaper> wathek, no idea.
<RoshanK> oh jgoo that does seem interesting
<jgoo> Using 'change desktop resolution' doesn't help, but under administration, screens, if I just change the hz from 60 to 75, or back (75 to 60) it resets the display and goes widescreen...
<wathek> kaper, it makes me mad I don't wanna run Win XP
<wathek> :(
<naxa> kaper: thanks
<jgoo> RoshanK: ok, for a given value of 'interesting' :p
<RoshanK> jgoo btw would you be able to help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m7cbb8ebf   all i need to know is how i would edit that in the makefile
<wathek> kaper, and did you get some problem while trying to install it ?
<BernardB> <kaper> BernardB, $man interfaces
<BernardB> What do you mean?
<RoshanK> its tiny :)
<xeper> Nobody?
<jgoo> RoshanK: you want to know how you would edit the file?
<jgoo> or how you would edit the file *from* a makefile?
<RoshanK> jgoo: yeah just that one line where it tells me to change that line or something
<kaper> wathek, yes but i booted to safe graphic mode then install no problem
<jgoo> is the a file called 'Makefile'
<kaper> BernardB, u use gnome?
<jgoo> *there
<naxa> xeper: for me it's working out of the box...
<wathek> kaper, same for me too
<BernardB> kaper, I do
<naxa> xeper: sorry
<BernardB> Ubuntu Gutsy
<xeper> naxa: Are you on an amd64?
<RoshanK> i dont know i cant even find the folder but im assuming that its downloaded
<RoshanK> the thing is
<kaper> BernardB, System >> administration>> network
<RoshanK> im in the directory through terminal but cant go to it in gnome
<RoshanK> its probably in some deep directory
<RoshanK> i tried searching the system for it but nothing turns up
<naxa> xeper: well, i am but i installed ubuntu in a normal 32 bit mode
<Alchera> RoshanK: i'd imagine you'd simply search for the line INSTALL_MOD_DIR
<menllyos> whats the difference between xchat irc and xchat gnome irc ? is it only the looks of the program ?
<BernardB> kaper, what connection settings, do I have to use, when I want a static ip?
<xeper> naxa: Ahhh okay, that could be the difference then.  I just got up and running with Ubuntu, and I used the 64-bit install.
<wols> BernardB: man interfaces
<RoshanK> but i dont know how to. you see in terminal im in that directory but i cant see it anywhere in nautilus since its not under Desktop or anything
<Alchera> menllyos: xchat-gnome is a gnome irc client
<naxa> xeper: oh i see... i would be happy to try but i didn't have the time
<kaper> BernardB, select >>wired connection>> property
<Alchera> xchat is windows/kde/gnome
<wols> RoshanK: in terminal "pwd"
<RoshanK> ?
<wols> that tells you where you are and then you can nautilus to go there
<RoshanK> ok thank you wols
<wols> *can use
<BernardB> wols, what does man interfaces, pretty new on this
<wols> it does show you documentation
<MidnightCommando> menllyos: xchat-gnome is a simplified version
<MidnightCommando> not suitable for power users
<BernardB> and kaper, I've navigated to where you described
<menllyos> ok i kinda thought that since the regular xchat has much more options ...
<RoshanK> jgoo and wols thank you im building the driver for my cam now
<jgoo> nice, what cam is it? logitech webcam type? or some nice wxvga wifi night vision robocam?
<MidnightCommando> menllyos: xchat-gnome follows the gnome philosophy of "don't confuse the idiots with too many functions"
<MidnightCommando> xchat follows the philosophy of "be sane and carry a large stick"
<RoshanK> jgoo the cam actually came with my laptop (an asus g2s)
<menllyos> hehe
<RoshanK> jgoo:its sort of integrated
<MidnightCommando> menllyos: i'll talk to you later at some time probably, but not here
<MidnightCommando> i may invite you to my chan at some point, but iĺl be peanuthorst - fair warning
<menllyos> ?
<RoshanK> jgoo if you're interested this is it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220185
<jgoo> I see. I am looking for a low low cost wifi, small camera that can be mains powered - slightly different :)
<Pie-rate> RoshanK: giev me g2s imo
<Andycasss> how to search for a file in a specific location?
<gucci> hi
<wathek> find /location -name file
<gucci> i cant change wallpaper why?
<Andycasss> wathek: thanks
<gucci> it locked a wallpaper
<james296> is it possible to allow menus to show over flash ads on websites in Firefox?
<wathek> Andycasss, you're welcom
<wathek> ;)
<gucci> help
<boxemall> hi there i just updated from gutsy to hardy and after restart i found mysel in console. no gdm no x
<xeper> It's pretty unbelievable that this distribution is so damn easy to use.
<boxemall> what can i do to activate x again. i already tried sudo su restartx but did not work
<gucci> any help????
<iNeo> gucci: what help do you want
<gucci> i cant change wallpaper
<gucci> it locked one
<xeper> gucci: What happens when you try?
<lorbrito> how can i recovery a password from a rar archive?
<gucci> nothing
<iNeo> so richt mouse change wallpaper doesn't work?
<kane77> boxemall, this channel is for gutsy, hardy is not supported yet (and won't be until april).. you might get help in #ubuntu+1
<boxemall> thnx
<gucci> it mite be concerning compiz
<gucci> ?
<kane77> lorbrito, I guess recovering password isn't possible, the only way is to brute force try all the possible passwods, but this can take long time...
<lorbrito> ok,, i think i lose that archive
<xeper> lorbrito: Do you have a windows box?
<lorbrito> but thanks
<lorbrito> yes
<gucci> ineo
<xeper> Try ELCOMSOFT's software suite.
<xeper> It'll crack it for you.
<gucci> xeper
<tarelerulz> Do any of you rip your own dvd? to say a  xvid . ogg and so ? If so can you tag the movies like you do mp3s?
<xeper> gucci: Yes?
<xeper> wtf... wine won't work in 64-bit either?
<Andycasss> how to run a sh file in  a terminal?
<ke-> tarelerulz, you mean: do any of you rip in the scene? Ask someone scene-related instead, this is stupid
<Andycasss> When i cd to a folder and use file name it just says cmd not found
<pianissimon> is the file executable?
<ke-> Andycasss, sh <file>
<ompaul> Andycasss,  do ./file-name and what does it do
<Andycasss> ke-: Thanks, that did the trick
<ompaul> Andycasss, there are several ways to execute shell scripts
<newbiee> How do change my account to admin so that i can do install do some change in comp...
<tarelerulz> ke-: , I mean mp3 have meta tags on them  and I was wondering if movies and such have them too.  I ripped one of my own movies I  bout and I was wondering if I could add meta tags to  it .
<ompaul> !sudo | newbiee
<ubotu> newbiee: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> newbiee, don't try to install stuff off the internet until you are sure that it is not in the repos and then only install from source
<lorbrito> when i try to install alien
<lorbrito> its ask me for the cd
<lorbrito> but i have it no anymore
<lorbrito> i have to burn it again o what else can i do?
<ompaul> lorbrito, first alien is not a clever way to do stuff, and second to remove the need for the cd do this: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list : in there put a # in front of the line that says CD (at the start of the list) then using the menu save quit and then do this :   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade : then you may get on with your life the system comes with 20k programs so alien should never be needed
<RoshanK> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ompaul> lorbrito, what program are you trying to install that you think you need alien#
<fyrestrtr> newbiee: use sudo
<lorbrito> the jdk-6-0.rpm
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, way behind there ;-) are you lagged? /me runs
 * fyrestrtr blinks
<ompaul> lorbrito, na do it the ubuntu way
 * fyrestrtr needs coffee
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, make me one too  ;-)
<fyrestrtr> lorbrito: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<fyrestrtr> cream?
<ompaul> lorbrito, do what I told you to do, then click on system - administration - synaptic and then search for whatever you want
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, apt was demanding a CD please get that coffee ;-)
<lorbrito> ok,,
<fyrestrtr> geez, maybe I should quit while I'm ahead.
<ompaul> hahaa
<ompaul> good day yesterday?
<fyrestrtr> working.
<ompaul> ooch
<fyrestrtr> aye
<fyrestrtr> freebsd is not as much fun as it the mascot might make you think.
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, it could be worse it could have been *
 * ompaul goes to get human refueling
 * fyrestrtr calls the office boy again -- where is my damn coffee!
<xeper> Anyone have experience with Wine?
<fyrestrtr> chardonnay is nice.
 * dn4 hooks fyrestrtr with the Christmas Blend from Starbucks
<dn4> njoy
<fyrestrtr> that's not as festive as you might think -- I tried it. Went back to American
<dn4> Does anyone here now how to build Bifilar coils?
<fyrestrtr> I once tried this strange coffee from Yemen. Wow. It could wake the dead.
<dn4> fyrestrtr, how about an ARMY OF DARKNESS?
<fyrestrtr> a double shot of it could.
<dn4> word that beats having to aquire the necronomacon
<lorbrito> these is stupid,, but i converto flv archives to mp4 whit ffmepg ,,but a friend is using a program in windows that make it fast,, its convert 700 mg in 4 minutes,i laet 7 minutes to convert a file in linux
<lorbrito> must be a way to convert faster than program window does
<ramvi> [GUTSY] Is there a way to avoid being asked for keyring password every time I log in, return from sleep etc...?
<kane77> my video stopped working, none of the video players play the file, it just shows purple noise.. (and it played the file fine a minute ago) this sometimes happens and I cannot find out how do I repair it (apart from restarting)
<nandan> hi
<chazco> hi.. anyone here ever manually created a .deb? I've made a few but want to make sure i've put the correct stuff in the control file...
<ompaul> !checkinstall | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Pie-rate> ramvi: you should have a password for security
<chazco> ompaul - checkinstall is only useful when you have source code / a makefile
<rodgrech> hey guys.... has anyone managed to get ubuntu to run correctly on a toshiba M100
<ompaul> chazco, I am of no use to you then - sorry about that
<chazco> No problem, thanks anyway :)
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: what problem are you having?
<rodgrech> IndyGunFreak: well im using the live cd atm to test it, but it seems not to detect the audio device
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: open a terminal and type "lspci" then enter, and see how it identifies your sound device.
<rodgrech> ok stand by
<ramvi> Pie-rate: I dont want the password for security
<neville> Is it possible to start a seperate X session, without KDE running, and have a command like, say, wine /path/to/program/progname.exe tacked onto the end?
<jimmio> could anyone here help me with an issue I've been having with JACK?
<rodgrech> IndyGunFreak: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<rodgrech> thats what comes up
<ramvi> [GUTSY] Is there a way to avoid being asked for keyring password every time I log in, return from sleep etc...? I dont want the password for security.
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | rodgrech , yeah, thats why
<ubotu> rodgrech , yeah, thats why: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: i've had moderate success getting intelhda to work w/ the instructions at that link, but unfortunately, you can't run them till your installed.
<rodgrech> if i get it working under the live cd, and then hit install. will the modifications transfer across
<rodgrech> or would that make sence
<jimmio> no, rodgrech
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: ther's to much to do there to do on the live CD, not to mention it requires a couple restarts
<naxa> my hp laptop has a built in webcam. how can i check the type of it and make it work?
<rodgrech> gah ok... well in that case, ill take the plunge then come back in here and reget that link
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: that what i would do, are you going to dual boot?
<jimmio> anyone here doing multitrack recording? What do you suggest? Audacity is the only program I've really used for it, but it's being a pain...
<rodgrech> im thinking about it, but im gonna have issues with the laptops vista install. since toshiba have an instal image
<rodgrech> fucking
<rodgrech> instead of a vista cd
<rodgrech> buuut, i do have a toshiba OEM install cd from when my ex worked for toshiba
<rodgrech> hopefully i can just dump my key into it
<jgoo> lorbrito: what is the windows program?
<rodgrech> sorry hit the wrong button lol
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: well, god luck w/ it.
<rodgrech> thanks
<ompaul> !language | rodgrech
<ubotu> rodgrech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rodgrech> sorry guys
<rodgrech> oh, i love the way that the OS picked up that there has been a recall for my toshiba battery
<fyrestrtr> why is this: find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {}; saying 'missing argument to -exec'
 * ompaul hands ` to fyrestrtr 
 * fyrestrtr looks a `
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<lorbrito> jgoo: its call cucusoft
<fyrestrtr> where tha hell do I use it.
<rodgrech> hey when im making my partitian table (Sp) 20gb should be enough right?
<rodgrech> for /
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: yes. i would think so...
<Amerio> rodgrech yeah enough
<rodgrech> and a 2gb swap?
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: how much ram do you have?
<neville> Is it possible to start a seperate X session, without KDE running, and have a command like, say, wine /path/to/program/progname.exe tacked onto the end?
<rodgrech> 1gb IndyGunFreak
<Amerio> rodgrech 2gb swap is enough , but for me I have 5 GB
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: rule of thumb for swap, 1.5-2x your ram
 * IndyGunFreak has a 4gig swap
<rodgrech> lol 2gb it is then
<lorbrito> Amerio : but 5 GB make work hard to the hd
<radien> mm... not wanting to sound dumb but is there a way to update ubuntu breezy through repositorys if so what one
<IndyGunFreak> rodgrech: yeah, thats just a rule of thumb, i usually let the installer setup my partitions, and it usually sets me at 4gig swap, and 240gig /
<JayC> Can someone help me, my 320GB Hard drive is only showing up as 128GB in Gparted/qtparted it is unfromatted btw
<Amerio> lorbrito: actually i was going 2 make it 3 but by wrong its been made 5
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: so the drive has no data?
<lorbrito> Amerio: how do you have in ram?
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: It is unformatted no data new drive
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, thats wierd.
<Amerio> lobrito: 1 GB and  512
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Shows as 300ish GB in windows due to the "formatted capacity BS"
<iNeo> JayC: Maybe a Bios problem
<IndyGunFreak> thats almost what it sounds like, how old is this pc?
<iNeo> JayC: Could be your motherboard doesn't understand large drives
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Its brand new, laptop
<Amerio> Jayc: u need to format it 1st then see if u get the problem again
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well that may not be it.
<iNeo> JayC: fdisk -l <device>
<Amerio> Jayc: new HDDs should be formatted before usage
<JayC> Amerio: Uhm thats what im TRYING to do...
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: this is true, but showing the drive is less than half its actual size, is a bit absurd.
<luodartes> hello
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: so whats the prob?
<iNeo> luodartes: hi
<Stupid^Kid> hello, i need to edit many html files, can any one advise me a good application
<Amerio> IndyGunFreak: I had that problem once , I re-formatted it and its gone but maybe he has a problem I dunno
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: It doesnt show the drive as being 320gb
<luodartes> it brazil
<IndyGunFreak> JayC:  i know.
<luodartes> salvador //bahia
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<iNeo> Stupid^Kid: vi
<Amerio> Stupid^Kid: Dreamweaver , But I dunno if its supported on Linux
<luodartes> summer
<lorbrito> Dreamweaver is jus for micro and apple
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: you using gutsy?
<JayC> lorbrito: Dreamweaver works via wine
<rabby> hi
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: 7.10
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: I think thats feisty
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: no, thats gutsy
<Amerio> JayC : the old version works via wine but the new one doesnt work with wine
<Stupid^Kid> thank you !
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: My bad
<rabby> yesterday i installed em28xx for my wintv usb stick; but it can not be used correctly because i only get /dev/vdi0 instead of /dev/dvb/...
<gvsa123> help please... i think my system clock isn't syncing with the servers
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Any way to reset the partition table?
<rabby> can You tell me please, how to fix the dev names?
<rabby> can You tell me please, how to fix the dev names?
<iNeo> gvsa123: look at your firewall settings
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: i don't know, i have a lot of probs w gparted and gutsy, so i always use the gparted live CD..., maybe try booting the gparted live CD to completely format the drive.
<gvsa123> iNeo: what should i look for? i have firestarter
<IndyGunFreak> Gparted Live, PartedMagic Live, either one.
<iNeo> gvsa123: time protocol is ntp 123/tcp 123/udp look if it isn't dropped
<Amerio> JayC: 1st of all u need 2 format if it doesnt work then come back :)
<gvsa123> iNeo: oh the gui crashed when i tried to add service for ntp
<Amerio> JayC: but u know that u cant get all ur 320 GB
<iNeo> gvsa123: And try ntpdate from the commandline
<HardDisk> anyone that gives advices to use dreamweaver on linux should leave now.
<iNeo> HardDisk: I agree
<gvsa123> iNeo: i should add service for NTP tcp and udp?
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: i don't see why he couldn't, i've got a 500gig external, on a PC 2.5yrs old, and it sees the whole drive.
<HardDisk> and they should stop giving advices period.
<JayC> Amerio: Hey man i dont claim to know everthing i know i get 298GB on windows from the drive i expect the same via linux 128 is BS
<iNeo> gvsa123: Yes, but first try ntpdate <time server>
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak: u have all the 500 GB?
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: yes....
<bigmyx> cannot get dual screen working with my intel 965 card - any help ?
<Amerio> IndyGunFreak: no way
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: yes
<Ayabara> I'm on an ASUS laptop, and sometimes my gutsy just hangs so hard that I have to restart by holding the power button. Last time 10 minutes ago...
<IndyGunFreak> far as i know..., hold on i'll double check, but i'm pretty sure i do.
<iNeo> gvsa123: You are not running your OS in VMware ?
<gvsa123> iNeo: nope... gutsy
<iNeo> Ayabara: Try ALT-F1 and login on commandline to look what is going on
<iNeo> gvsa123: Ack
<HardDisk> bigmyx, http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: it reads it about 480
<gvsa123> iNeo: ntpdate time.nuri.net said permission denied
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak : u see :)
<Ayabara> iNeo, when it locks, that doesn't work either. _everything_ is stuck
<IndyGunFreak> Amerio: lot better than less than half..lol
<iNeo> gvsa123: sudo ntpdate <server>
<kazim59> I installed bzflag using apt-get, but I cannot start server. It says Failed (exit = 2)
<Andycasss> is there a way to trick eth2 to be eth1
<bigmyx> HardDisk: will check it 10x
<jhasse> Hi there! Hardy heron doesn't boot anymore. I only see the splashscreen and the scrollbar is moving from left to right until (after a long time) i end up in busybox and it tells my that /dev/disk/by-uuid/blabla couldn't be found. Can someone help me?
<gvsa123> iNeo: 24 Dec 02:56:49 ntpdate[7438]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | jhasse
<ubotu> jhasse: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jhasse> IndyGunFreak: ok
<Andycasss> When i try to use wifi, i cant use my webserver from my domain anymore, just local ip. I gave it the same lan ip as my wired connection...
<HardDisk> Andrew_1, you can't have the same ip as your router.
<iNeo> gvsa123: So there is already a program running, take a look at the processlist
<HardDisk> Andycasss,*
<Oddd>  anyone here have experience/know where to get help with dvb-usb?
<Andycasss> HardDisk: sorry?
<gvsa123> iNeo: what should i be looking for?
<iNeo> gvsa123: I think there is allready a ntp process running, ps axu | grep nt
<gvsa123> iNeo: i got an output i cannot understand... lol... what should i be looking for?
<MenZa> !anyone | Oddd
<ubotu> Oddd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak: yeah , usually manufacturer usee the binary based units for space & operating systems decimal based units , so calculating the binary into decimal u'll get a less number :)
<iNeo> gvsa123: look at the last collum and see if there is some ntp process
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<Oddd> I just asked in #linuxtv
<Amerio> IndyGunFreak: whats ur HDD brand?
<Oddd> I'm hoping they might help.
<Oddd> but if not... here it is.
<iNeo> gvsa123: Is there a /etc/init.d/ntp script ?
<gvsa123> iNeo: ntp       5259  0.0  0.3   4132   844 ?        Ss   01:39   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd
<IndyGunFreak> Seagate, its in an enclosure i bought from TD
<Oddd> I have a umt-010 usb-dvb device with a mt352 frontend
<Oddd> I cannot get it to tune to known working signals
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak: I have W.D MyBook
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: I cant even partition it in windows at all everything is greyed out
<IndyGunFreak> i like WD drives, its just this one was on sale.
<Oddd> I really need some help... any help.... like an application programming guide for the mt352
<gvsa123> iNeo: there is a /etc/init.d/ntp
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: are you on linux now?
<Amerio> IndyGUnFreak: Both Western Digital & Seagate made in the same manufacture
<Ric84> hello
<iNeo> gvsa123: /etc/init.d/ntp stop and then try the ntpdate again
<theborg0815> moin
<IndyGunFreak> yep.., but WD is cheaper usually
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Got both comps up
<hades_> im trying to put stuff in my usr/share directory.. but it wont let me create files.. how do i fix this?
<Ric84> i'm trying to use tracker with the deskbar
<iNeo> gvsa123: To be sure the connection is working to the ntp servers
<Ric84> but nothing gets indexed in tracker
<hades_> Like i can do it thru the terminal but i really dont want to type it all in
<hades_> i just want to drag and drop
<Ric84> do i have to change some config first?
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: ok, do you have gparted installed on Linux?.. look in System/Admin for Gparted Partition editor
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Yeah i have it
<IndyGunFreak> ok, open gparted
<Amerio> HardDisk: what was your comment about dreamweaver?
<IndyGunFreak> plug the drive into the linux box and turn it on
<gvsa123> iNeo: 24 Dec 03:04:19 ntpdate[7536]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<hades_> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lubuntu> admin filemanager  sudo mc or gnome-commander thats all ?
<Oddd> cool trick.  I'll have to remember that one
<iNeo> gvsa123: Try ntpdate ntp0.NL.uu.net, that is working for me
<HardDisk> Amerio, scroll up.  and WD and Seagate are NOT made by the same manufacturer.  Seagate purchased Maxtor, but they are still produced in different plants.
<benjamin_> hi! i just installed 7.10! but have some problems with it. most important there is no sound. can someone help me please??
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Done, What now?
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: is gparted showing your usb drive?
<gvsa123> iNeo: still the same output...
<HardDisk> Amerio, stop spreading misinformation and do some proper research.
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> righit click it, and format the drive.
<iNeo> gvsa123: Then I think it is a firewall problem
<iNeo> gvsa123: Add the ntp ports to your firewall rules
<HardDisk> !sound > benjamin_
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Right click on "unallocated?"
<benjamin_> hi!
<gvsa123> iNeo: that's ntp and what else again?
<Amerio> HardDisk: take it easy bud , & I know what I'm talking about :)
<benjamin_> what infos do you need?
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: you probably want to format the whole drive...so i would right click the whole drive at the bottom...
<iNeo> gvsa123: ntp is 123/udp and 123/tvp
<iNeo> gvsa123: ntp is 123/udp and 123/tcp
<hades_> Anyone? how do I move things to a /usr/ directory?
<HardDisk> Amerio, apparently you don't.  and keep it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: There is no "whole drive"
<iNeo> gvsa123: sudo ntpdate ntp1.NL.uu.net
<iNeo> 26 Dec 11:53:36 ntpdate[7142]: adjust time server 193.79.237.14 offset -0.167311 sec
<bthomson> what do i install for java
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Dont think im being literal though...
<HardDisk> bthomson, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras for java and a bunch of extra items you'll need.
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: I select the drive from dropdown and all i see is unallocated
<bthomson> thanks HardDisk
<bthomson> rock on homie
<finalblade> Hi, just want to know if it is possible for an ATi X1400 to have direct rendering support on ubuntu yet..
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: oh ok.
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: then yes, format the entire drive.
<hades_> finalblade, go to phoronix.com they have lots of good info
<gvsa123> iNeo: i still get the same output... i added only one entry in firestarter... that's allow service for ntp on port 123 for everyone
<Amerio> HardDisk: whatever I won't argue with u
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: What do i do about the only showing 128gb?
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: what file system are you goign to use on the drive?
<freepenguin> hello
<finalblade> hades_: roger that, checking it out now! thanks
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Ext2
<iNeo> gvsa123: Be back later
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: do you plan to use the drive on Windows and linux?
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Yes
<gvsa123> iNeo: oh okay.. thanks...
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: well, ext2 support is qutie wonky in windows.
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Ive been using the windows driver for years i want to stay away from NTFS if possible
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, not with the driver from www.fs-driver.org ?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: i've never had much luck with it.., obviously ymmv
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, what problems you been having, maybe I can help, cause we use that driver over 40 machines and haven't had issues. If you want help let me know.
<hades_> Anyone? im trying to copy some files to /usr directory but i dont have permissions. how do i fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: i don't know, just format the drive, then see what happens, not like you're going to lose data,
<HardDisk> hades_, use sudo before the command.
<HardDisk> hades_, ie sudo mv
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: its not something i'm concerned about.. i just use ext3 on my drives... i hv no need for any sort of backup on my windows drive
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: i alredy formatted it i dont care about what partition or whatever i just need to have it show my 300gb
<hades_> harddisk: I dont want to have to do it thru the terminal. I want to drag and drop it thru gnome
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: Thats the problem im having
<HardDisk> hades_, then gksudo nautilus  this will open your nautilus file manager with root
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: i don't know, i dont have any logical explanation for your problem, if you already formatted it, you should a filesystem there, not showing it unallocated
<hades_> oh ok cool
<nuxil> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<nuxil> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<JayC> IndyGunFreak: If i format it, it shows a filesystem....i dont care about anything like that forget the whole formatting crap forget all of that it shows only 128gb availble to format its a 320gb drive
<fyrestrtr> JayC: you need to enable large disk support in your bios.
<IndyGunFreak> JayC: don't know then, i have no explanation for your problem...
<IndyGunFreak> fyrestrtr: it shows 300gig in windows.
<hades_> thanks alot harddisk
<JayC> fyrestrtr: Has nothing to do with bios it shows 300GB in windows and its a brand new comp
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, is it an external drive?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<JayC> yes
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, there was news on some external drives that had problems like this
<IndyGunFreak> never heard, don't know..
<HardDisk> JayC, there is another solution..
<di33le> heya, im in a lot of trouble and need some help lol. u reckon someone wiling to help me could pm me?
<fyrestrtr> JayC: what release are you running?
<HardDisk> JayC, you will require to download hiren's boot cd, and use that to format your drive.
<JayC> fyrestrtr: 7.10
<HardDisk> I know the issue he's talking about, you can format it using the partition tools on that cd, then mount it normally in ubuntu.
<JayC> HardDisk: I dont want to format the drive haha im trying to get it to show 300gb so i can use a tool to format as wanted
<HardDisk> JayC, I know.  In order to fix that issue, you'll have to do what I said.
<fyrestrtr> JayC: if you fdisk -l what does it show.
<HardDisk> JayC, you're other solution is to take the HD out and plug it temporarily as an internal drive.
<francis> Hi , I have postfix running on my server [server2.mydomain.com] it is used to host virtual domains . the MX record for mydomain.com points to a third party server as they handle my mails. Though I notice that mails that go to the postmaster go to the third partyies mail server and thus get rejected. How do I force postfix to deliver those mails to the local server ???
<JayC> HardDisk: Cant its a laptop
<gvsa123> iNeo: i tried to restart... but i still get the same output from  sudo ntpdate ntp1.NL.uu.net 26 Dec 03:17:22 ntpdate[6744]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<Sr_Potato> hola alguien me entiende?
<di33le> can someone help me fix my laptop. i got it for xmas and being a the dope i am tried to install ubuntu on it and now i cant boot vista at all
<HardDisk> JayC, then solution 1 as I mentioned.
<HardDisk> !es > Sr_Potato
<fyrestrtr> francis: set an alias.
<francis> fyrestrtr: i have
<HardDisk> di33le, did you follow the guides on the web to dualboot?
<fyrestrtr> what did you set it to?
<nemik> so latest kernel upgrade broke HDAPS for me. anyone else have problems with this?
<fyrestrtr> JayC: fdisk -l
<francis> the are aliases to me . But for some reason it tryies to deliver it to the other mx
<x3roconf> !dualboot > di33le
<francis> postmaster : francis
<JayC> fyrestrtr: more than 4 lines do i paste in here or paste in pastebin?
<fyrestrtr> pastebin
<di33le> nah i kinda just got a bit blind and just installed it not having a clue what im doing to be honest, and now when i get onto the boot screen it just has 3 different ubuntus on it, no vista
<Oddd> is anyone able to help me with a dvb-usb device with a umt-010 chipset and a mt352 frontend?
<JayC> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/d4c7bede6
<x3roconf> maybe u should edit menul.lst
<sasuke> windows is the best, linux just the rest :D
<x3roconf> in /boot/grub
<francis> fyrestrtr: hold on will pastebin the log for ya
<HardDisk> di33le, http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first     use this guide to get your vista back up on your menu.
<chazco> Oddd - I'm using a Nova-T DVB USB stick... check for firmware, and manually build the dvb modules if you're having trouble
<HardDisk> sasuke, thank you, now grow up.
<sasuke> yeah :D. Im in the right channel^^
<di33le> thank you hardkisk
<di33le> *hardisk
<Amerio> HardDisk: If I install Vista on another parition will the boot menu show up? or is there a special config. for that?
<fyrestrtr> JayC: is this a new external disk?
<HardDisk> Amerio, follow the guide I posted for di33le
<Oddd> The firmware has been loaded (shown in /var/log/messages).  I have manually built the modules as the umt-010 causes an oops without a fix.
<chazco> Anyone here know much about the control files in .debs?
<fyrestrtr> JayC: or was previously used somewhere?
<JayC> fyrestrtr: yes
<JayC> fyrestrtr: 3.5" converted to external USB 2.0
<fyrestrtr> JayC: ah. fdisk will never see the full capacity of this disk. You need to use parted.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Ric84> hello
<RicMar> Hello everybody
<JayC> fyrestrtr: ive been used QT/Gparted
<RicMar> I need some help for solving 2 problems
<fyrestrtr> because of the type of partition table that is on it.
<Ric84> do i have to setup something to get tracker to index my files?
<RicMar> The first one: I have a Palm Zire 22 and gnome pilot doesn't recognize it
<JayC> fyrestrtr: How do i remove the table?
<RicMar> The second one: I have troubles on shuting down the computer it doesn't poweroff...
<RicMar> Someone could help me?
<fyrestrtr> JayC: how many partitions do you see on the disk with parted?
<ridge-meister> how can i make mp3 files from songs on my cd's?  i want to make use of my ipod
<arash> Hi, is there any way I can mount an iso and the OS / wine will think it's a CD, since a program i run with wine detecs that there is no CD in the tray, even if I mounted my iso to the exact mounting point that the cd-tray mounts to
<Ric84> ridge: sound juicer?
<JayC> fyrestrtr: none there are none..new disk
<IndyGunFreak> ridge-meister: i think sound-juicer
<gvsa123> any ideas on why my system clock isn't syncing? i have service allowed fro ntp/123 in firestarter
<fyrestrtr> JayC: and the capacity?
<JayC> fyrestrtr: 128gb but its a 320gb disk
<fyrestrtr> JayC: is there data on the disk that you need?
<HardDisk> RicMar, you're on gutsy? tracker indexing is on by default.
<JayC> fyrestrtr: no
<RicMar> HardDisk: yes
<ridge-meister> Ric84: and IndyGunFreak i started up "sound juicer cd extractor" and extracted a song, but don't think it made an mp3, when i "transferred" the song (thinking it was an mp3) to my ipod, there was the whole period of waiting on the transfer to complete, then nothing
<fyrestrtr> JayC: from a terminal, type parted /dev/sdb check
<chazco> I'm trying to create a deb... can anyone advise me on what to put in "version" for the control file... It seems to want a x.x.x-x style one, but the application is just released as 2002, 2006, 2008 and so on (maybe with revision numbers too),,,?
<Ric84> how did you transfer the song on the ipod?
<IndyGunFreak> ridge-meister: i'm guessing you probably need some sort of mp3 encoder
<RicMar> HardDisk: What do you mean with 'tracker indexing is on by default'?
<jgoo> wow. how many hours does it take for devede to convert an avi file to a video dvd?
<fyrestrtr> !ipod | Ric84
<ubotu> Ric84: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<IndyGunFreak> ridge-meister: open sound-juicer, then edit/preferences, what does "Output format" say
<RicMar> ubotu: is there any guide to PDA sync?
<Ric84> fyrestrtr: i was helping ridge-meister :-)
<JayC> fyrestrtr: What partition number?
<IndyGunFreak> !pda | RicMar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RicMar> !pda
<T1m0thy> <jgoo> wow. how many hours does it take for devede to convert an avi file to a video dvd? <--- I forget the exact length but it didn't seem to long for me. One thing, though. :| Somehow all of the source file except for 5 minutes was gone after it was done.
<chazco> Syncing a pocketpc isnt easy on Ubuntu, dont try it unless you have lots of time
<gvsa123> i need help with system clock syncing please...
<HardDisk> RicMar, ubuntuguide.org ubuntugeek.com ubuntuhq.com
<Mix_> Hi, anyone successfully compiled mpeg4ip under ubuntu ? Cause I'm getting some SDL errors
<Ric84> tracker isn't indexing anything on my gutsy
<HardDisk> chazco, he didn't specify the type of PDA.
<RicMar> Palm Zire 22
<IndyGunFreak> ridge-meister: what is your output format in the preferences of sound-juicer
<HardDisk> Palm is fine.
<gvsa123> Ric84: install beagle
<nemik> is HDAPS working for anyone using a thinkpad?
<chazco> Ah, palm isnt as bad i hear
<RicMar> HardDisk: so where did I get a HOWTO?
<disc0815> nemik: it's working here on my X60s
<HardDisk> RicMar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PalmDeviceSetup
<ghostknife> Ubuntu doensn't shutdown my laptop when battery is critically low. It's set to shutdown, doesn't work. Hibernate neither. It just ends up powering off when batter is empty. WHere can I set the "critical" level?
<nemik> disc0815: using tp_smapi? last kernel update broke it on my T61
<disc0815> disc0815: i had to use the external module from the tp_smapi suite
<francis> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/m53467d26
<RicMar> thanks
<disc0815> disc0815: i don't know about t61, maybe it's too new?
<RicMar> and what about the poweroff problem?
<disc0815> nemik: i don't know about t61, maybe it's too new?
<arash> Hi, is there any way I can mount an iso and the OS / wine will think it's a CD, since a program i run with wine detecs that there is no CD in the tray, even if I mounted my iso to the exact mounting point that the cd-tray mounts to
<nemik> disc0815: it worked perfectly just prior to the last kernel update
<ghostknife> It notifies me on 15 minutes, then later it just turns off
<disc0815> nemik: hmm. i am on feisty here but i compiled my own 2.6.22.1 kernel
<x3roconf> why there's no official .deb for metasploit framework? lol
<nemik> disc0815: ah, i have gutsy
<Kalamansi> is there a /etc/mynat in ubuntu? i cannot access it
<stefano> is s.o here experienced with freepascal programming?
<JayC> fyrestrtr: ill brb
<nemik> x3roconf: it changes a lot? the ubuntu repo managers don't like updating things very often i noticed
<IndyGunFreak> Kalamansi: you cant access it, or you can't see it.
<x3roconf> hmm ok
<arash> stefano, yes, quite
<nemik> x3roconf: not an excuse, i know. i wish it was there myself
<RicMar> My system doesn't poweroff when I shutsown. The screen becomes black, but the disk light and the activity light hold on, how to olve it?
<nuxil> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<disc0815> nemik: i remember reading something about the thinkpad_acpi module interfering with the hdaps module
<stefano> arash, i've got a really basic funktion for printing file content, however it doesnt work. here's the funktion: http://nopaste.info/18b0c8d60c.html  and i call it like that: cat('/home/stefano/text');
<nemik> disc0815: i'll look into that then. though i can modprobe the modules just fine
<stefano> arash, it just doesnt print anything
<arash> stefano: joint #blablabla , this discussion odesn't belong here :)
<disc0815> nemik: i think modprobing them is not the problem, but some i/o addresses of the embedded controller used for reading battery status by thinkpad_acpi block the access for hdaps (IIRC)
<HardDisk> stefano, try ##programming
<Ldizzle> hello everyone
<disc0815> nemik: there was an article on www.thinkwiki.org about this issue
<jgoo> T1m0thy: all source files? or all working files were deleted?
<nemik> disc0815: just recently (last month) or longer ago?
<disc0815> nemik: recently
<T1m0thy> jgoo: Like, the original .avi was just basically gone.
<T1m0thy> Dunno why.
<larson9999> riddle me this: if disabling the trackpad in gnome makes it on lifehackers top 10 tweak list, why aren't there more laptops with tracksticks(a must have for me)
<HardDisk> !ot > larson9999
<francis> fyrestrtr: any idea as to why postfix is trying to sent it to my default MX ?
<Ldizzle> anybody know how to get a sony handycam trv-250 stream via usb for webcam?
<Ldizzle> anybody have an idea?
<nemik> disc0815: thanks. i'll look for it then. if you have it somewhere and can post it though please do.
<HardDisk> Ldizzle, Sony DV handycams will not stream video via USB (in linux) as far as I know.
<Ldizzle> why couldn't they ?
<HardDisk> ask sony.
<BuFF> what is a wacom tablet thing ?
<Ldizzle> lol
<Ldizzle> wacom tablet is a pc drawing pad
<jgoo> T1m0thy: it has an option to delete the working files... hrm, I will copy-paste the file somewhere now... but... this is taking HOURS... perhaps I selected an option? I am just making 1 avi, to a DVD, split into chapters on 10 minute intervals...
<t94xr> HardDisk, Sony also produce Windows software for their products, why make linux work when you could buy their applications for windows ?
<Ldizzle> used by software such as Adobe Photoshop
<francis> postfix is trying to sent local alias mails to mail.mydomain.com when i want it to sent it to  this server.mydomain.com . Any idea as to how I can get postfix to do this ????
<larson9999> it's something that we seem to get in our xorg.conf whether we like it or not
<BuFF> ok
<BuFF> i see
<T1m0thy> BuFF: It's a device that you can draw on and it connects to your computer.. so like you could draw a picture in The GIMP using your actual drawing..
<HardDisk> t94xr, precisely, BUT Ldizzle you can try to use google to help you search how you may connect your handycam to VLC and stream with it.
<T1m0thy> jgoo: Hmm, I'll look into that next time I try it.
<Ldizzle> vlc would stream it as webcam?
<HardDisk> Ldizzle, search for it.
<T1m0thy> jgoo: And yeah, maybe you did select something.. :/ I dunno though.. I thought I chose the best quality.
<inSanity_808> hi ppl anyone familiair with creating xen guest images on ubuntu?
<inSanity_808> I mean guest images of other linux distros
<inSanity_808> so without xen-tools
<rodgrech> hey hey guys
<rodgrech> can somone link me again to how to get HDA soundcards working
<DjViper> rodgrech: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=33613421
<rodgrech> thanks DjViper
<Ric84> gvsa123: beagle isn't working too :-(
<Ric84> it has indexed my files
<Ric84> but it doesn't seem to index liferea
<TheSlider> Hi everyone
<rodgrech> somone in here linked it for me about 20 minutes ago
<rodgrech> cant find it again
<arash> Hi, is there any way I can mount an iso and the OS / wine will think it's a CD, since a program i run with wine detecs that there is no CD in the tray, even if I mounted my iso to the exact mounting point that the cd-tray mounts to
<neko> hi people
<x3roconf> hi
<neko> do someone have ever have success with accessibility issue
<neko> i need to install a common accessibility for some dev work
<neko> i have put the orca thing and have no idea how to proceed then
<neko> okey i have succeed
<disc0815> nemik: i remembered wrong, the stock hdaps driver conflicts with the smapi driver: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi  (look for "status readout conflicts")
<JayC> fyrestrtr: was i talked to you before?
<Ric84> even better... tracker DOES index my files but won't find them form queries
<Ric84> if i do "tracker-files -s Music"
<Ric84> i can see my music files
<Ric84> but then if i "tracker-search sabbath"
<Ric84> i can't find any sabbath album
<Ric84> why?
<rabby> yesterday i installed em28xx for my wintv usb stick; but it can not be used correctly because i only get /dev/vdi0 instead of /dev/dvb/...
<rabby> any ideas how to use that device for analogue tv?
<jan-bart> c
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bazhang> rodgrech see above
<ghostknife> Where do I configure battery options? like what ubuntu defines as crittically low?
<bazhang> ghostknife: cpu scaling might do the trick--http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597998
<swilson> Can anyone point me to a HOWTO install/rebuild rhythmbox please? I trying to get a new iPod nano working, have installed libgpod6 successfully (I think), but now rhythmbox is complaining about the library
<ikonia> swilson: the nano should work with the version in the ubuntu repos
<ridge-meister> music player is BUGGY!  is there anything better than for transferring to/deleting from ipods?
<bazhang> nano are not supported in linux currently the new ones that is swilson
<ikonia> ridge-meister: gtk pod
<thor> I have been working on a new nano also..and not having a lot of luck
<bazhang> amarok ridge-meister
<ridge-meister> ikonia: that's only for apple ipods
<swilson> I -think- that libgpod supports the new nano?
<ikonia> ridge-meister: you asked for delete from ipods
<swilson> libgpod6
<ikonia> < ridge-meister> music player is BUGGY!  is there anything better than for transferring to/deleting from ipods?
<bazhang> swilson: there is currently a work around that you must renew every time you add music--best to wait for a more permanent fix
<ikonia> bazhang: is this down to the new encyption
<swilson> bazhang: whats the workaround?
<bazhang> ikonia: yes it is--locking people out of itunes
<ikonia> bazhang: there was a discussion debate on the support of these devices and I just realised you are talking about a mini, not a nano, so my apologies
<ridge-meister> bazhang: i don't know what to put in the fields for mound and eject commands
<bazhang> swilson: do you understand--every single time you want to add new music you need to do the compile
<ikonia> ridge-meister: gtkpod is solid.
<ridge-meister> ikonia: that's for apple ipods, right? :)
<bazhang> ikonia: no its the new nano-- the mini works fine
<ikonia> ridge-meister: yes, only apple makes ipods
<swilson> bazhang: oh, ok. not really workable then :(
<ikonia> bazhang: ahh thats it. Thank you.
<bazhang> ikonia: no worries :}
<ikonia> ridge-meister: I'm not aware of any non-apple ipods
<bazhang> ridge-meister: using what program
<ridge-meister> ikonia: then what is this Samsung YP-K3J?  maybe it's just an "mp3 player"? :)
<yue123161> 你们谁是中国的阿
<th_> anyone with X1600 ati or similiar (on 64bit/gutsy)? strangely texture in *all* 3d games are messed up. any experiences with this?
<bazhang> !cn | yue123161
<ubotu> yue123161: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ridge-meister> bazhang: amarok
<chazco> Hi... anyone here any experience in building .debs?
<ikonia> chazco: sure
<swilson> bazhang: so libgpod6 isnt the answer then i guess
<chazco> Great :) I'm manually building a .deb for a non-free closed source application... trying to figure out how to specify the version
<bazhang> ridge-meister: first open amarok, then insert the ipod; mount it (you should see the ipod icon on simialr on your desktop, then in devices choose your mp3player
<bazhang> swilson: not for the newest nano, no
<ikonia> chazco: the version of the deb or the version of the software in the deb
<chazco> They use 2002/2006/2008, and revisions for individual apps... The trouble is that the apps are shipped in one go, but have different revisions. How would I specify this version in the deb to ensure future updates can work?
<bazhang> back in a moment..
<swilson> bazhang: ok thanks for clearing that up. guess iĺl have to stick with osx for a while
<chazco> Trying to be as standards compliant as possible, even though its not intended to go on the repos
<ikonia> chazco: not sure what you mean, do you mean each version incriments by two, eg: 2008/2010/2012
<HardDisk> chazco, you may need to ask in ##linux
<ikonia> chazco: why ?
<chazco> Not always, they have a year version, followed by -123 revision etc
<chazco> Because they may distribute it this way, so it helps to have it working well :)
<ikonia> chazco: sorry, I didn't actually mean to say "why"
<chazco> Currently you get a .tgz and spend hours manually setting up file assosiations etc... my deb does it all for us :)
<ikonia> chazco: my fingers slipped mid type
<th_> swilson: ipods work out of box with gutsy's rythmbox
<chazco> hmm ok :)
<swilson> th_, not the new nanos it would seem (a1236)
<Phophos> Hey all; my microphone isn't working in either terminal or GNOME, I'm getting a weird "failed to construct test pipeline error" in the latter and it's all going to pot, I can't call my girlfriend in Skype!!
<ikonia> chazco: so surly the version would be 2008-001 and then when you re-package you'll do 2008-005 for example.
<ridge-meister> bazhang: do you mean to mount the ipod from a terminal?
<chazco> Thats what I was thinking... the trouble is the deb has mutliple apps with multiple revisions, so not sure how to cater for that
<swilson> new nano appears to work, music gets transferred, but they cant be seen on the device
<chazco> (they're not in sync btw)
<ikonia> chazco: you can't do multiple apps in one deb, thats not how it works.
<th_> swilson: ah.. i have 2nd gen nano and it works
<salvio> Hi
<swilson> apple appear to have closed some doors :(
<salvio> I'm italian
<th_> swilson: which version you have? feisty's rhythmbox at least didn't know how to sync
<chazco> I thought as much... its just seems to work well as one deb, aside from that... it is one package as such
<salvio> there are any italian ih this channel?
<ikonia> chazco: sorry one deb = 1 package
<ikonia> !it > salvio
<chazco> All I can think of is introducing a version number for the deb seperatly
<sandyang> hello,everybody
<yue123161> linux.cn
<Phophos> Hey all; my microphone isn't working in either terminal or GNOME, I'm getting a weird "failed to construct test pipeline error" in the latter ...
<sudhanshu> tc-rt latency
<ikonia> chazco: package them seperatly as they are meant to be
<swilson> th_: you mean which version nano? or ubuntu. I using gutsy, brand new nano a1236
<chazco> ikonia - That'd be fine if it were on a feed (could offer a meta-package)... as it is you can only get them both together, which can be tricky
<chazco> I'll look into though, thanks for the help
<ikonia> chazco sorry it#s not what your looking for.
<th_> swilson: okies. guess the ipod hw/sw is all different again.
<chazco> Although while I'm here one more section has me... Section --- what should go here? non-free?
<ikonia> chazco: I assume so
<chazco> ikonia - If it comes to it I can break the deb apart into two, but i'm not sure that'd be how they'd like it
<ikonia> chazco: I understand your situation
<chazco> :)
<Phophos> Hey all; my microphone isn't working in either terminal or GNOME, I'm getting a weird "failed to construct test pipeline error" in the latter ...
<chazco> I'm doing it voluntairly though anyway, so its not too bad :) Its a great office suite but setup is tricky on LInux
<th_> damn i wish there was an easy way to take snapshots of system like in virtualbox :)
<swilson> theres a long thread here on ipods ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619615
<swilson> It seems people are close to solving the issue - but I cant make it work
<chazco> ikonia - I dont suppose you could tell me if I'm setting up assosiations the correct way too?
<ikonia> chazco: possibly, I've not got a deb based box in front of my to check against my own packages.
<ikonia> chazco: just FYI: the guys in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu are mega helpful and may have more suggestions for you.
<menllyos> im using xchat now, and i want to have a tray balloon on a pm and highlight, so i seleected that in the preferences, but its not working. Balloons for public messages do work however. Anything i forgot to do ?
<Phophos> Hey all; my microphone isn't working in either terminal or GNOME, I'm getting a weird "failed to construct test pipeline error" in the latter ...
<jgoo> ok, DVD::Rip, acidrip and thoggen all seem to work well on my system, but I would like just to rip an iso, or rip the vob files off the DVD - what is the easiest / best way to do that? (so they could be rewritten to a new dvd later if necessary)
<chazco> The deb makes .desktops in /usr/share/applications, copys suitable mime icon types into the gnome theme, creates an xml in usr/share/mime/packages with the glob pattenrs, then the post inst script updates /etc/mime.types and /usr/share/applications/defaults.list. It finishes by refreshing everything... seems to work, but not sure if its correct
<ikonia> jgoo: any of the applications you suggested will work fine. Also investigate mencoder if you want to script it
<jgoo> ikonia: I cannot get them just to pull off the iso (and not shrink or process it)
<ikonia> chazco: that sounds like pretty much what I do
<chazco> ah, didnt know those channels existed :D, will have a look
<chazco> Sounds promising then :)
<th_> anyone know if it's possible to take working system snapshots with dd or such?-)
<ikonia> jgoo: make sure your ripping only and not re-encoding.
<KaZeR> ikonia, \o/
<KaZeR> remember me? :)
<ikonia> jgoo:  all of them can rip
<ikonia> KaZeR: I'm sorry I don't.
<KaZeR> ikonia, i was whining about "why can't i upgrade from server to xorg-enabled"
<chazco> Thanks for the help ikonia - i'm on a bit of a learning curve here :)
<ikonia> KaZeR: vaugly
<KaZeR> ikonia, np :)
<ikonia> chazco: everyony learns, don't fret.
<thani> how to add new path into $PATH  variable of current shell by executing a file or script
<ikonia> chazco: I'm picking things up every day
<chazco> heh :)
<ikonia> thani: just put in a script PATH=$PATH:/your/new/path
<KaZeR>  <ikonia>       KaZeR: once you've installed the destkop I'll help you tune it down to a smaller footprint
<ikonia> KaZeR: yes, thats fine. Where are you up to.
<Phophos> Alright then, so change of tack. I want to upgrade ALSA to the latest version now, have a few sources which suggest that doing this might solve my troubles. But is it best to uninstall alsa-base and alsa-utils first (which has lots of nasty dependency removals as well) or install over the top of the version I currently have?
<KaZeR> well, i reinstalled the whole thing
<ikonia> Phophos: alsa has dependencies that will break ubuntu, don't try to remove it.
<ikonia> KaZeR: ok, and that's where you are now.
<KaZeR> i used a 7.10 cd. installed kde (i have a kubuntu cd). once in kde, the update tool wanted me to upgrade to 7.10 (???)
<KaZeR> i did it, and now i'm here
<Phophos> ikonia: Thanks, I thought that would happen. So install over the top, or leave it well alone?
<ikonia> KaZeR: thats great news.
<KaZeR> first thing, i'd like my wifi to work
<KaZeR> ikonia, yes, indeed :)
<ikonia> Phophos: your call, I say leave well alone unless you know exatly what you're doing
<ikonia> .
<ikonia> KaZeR: ok, so what was the function of this machine (refresh my memory)
<KaZeR> ikonia, small media-player
<ikonia> KaZeR: anything else ?
<KaZeR> to be precise, it's a carputer
<Phophos> ikonia: I'd like to say yes, but I'll probably be back asking for more support before long. But it is super-important for me to have this microphone working.
<ikonia> Phophos: then it's your call.
<ikonia> Phophos: although I'd be suprised if alsa stopped a microphone actually working.
<KaZeR> Sopor, 1st thing : about wifi, what do you guys recommend to connect to a wpa AP?
<KaZeR> oups
<KaZeR> sorry for highlight.
<Phophos> ikonia: No, I think it's GNOME now ...
<KaZeR> i meant "so," but used tab key by mistake
<ikonia> Phophos: right, so you've no idea, so messing with alsa for no reason is not a good idea.
<Phophos> ikonia: I agree ... Except that updating ALSA has worked for me (and others) in the past, admittedly in my case on earlier versions of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Phophos: so then blindly jump in and do it for no reason.
<razer> hi can any one help me plz . im tierd from searching for 2 days :(
<ikonia> razer: ask the question.
<razer> when i just install the ubuntu yesterday the wireless was working fine
<Phophos> ikonia: Sorry ... I think I'm leading us both around in circles. I really appreciate your help :)
<razer> but now its not working
<razer> its only catch my network when i put it in roam mode
<ikonia> razer: if you where working yesterday why have you been searching for the answer for 2 days
<razer> cause its not work now :D
<ikonia> razer: but yesteday = 1 day, yet you've been searching for the answer for 2 days
<razer> yeah not yesterday :S
<razer> i cant explain my english is bad
<ikonia> razer: I apologise for picking up this, but I hate people miss-leading me and wasting my time with false comments.
<razer> man im not wasting time i cant explain my english is bad
<razer> i dont know how to tell that
<razer> before yesterday ?
<ikonia> ok
<razer> so can u help
<ikonia> razer: what do you actually want to do.
<razer> my wirless is not working i have rt2500usb
<KaZeR> razer, same thing here
<ikonia> KaZeR: same card ?
<KaZeR> dlink dwl-g122
<razer> yeah , when i click on the computer on the taskbar, its not showing wireless anymore
<KaZeR> in fact i tried ubuntu only because of this. driver is currently broken under gentoo
<razer> only manual configration
<KaZeR> but i have a slightly different problem. with knetworkmanager, i see the wlan, but fails to associate
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<KaZeR> can anyone recommande an up-to-date guide for wpa-supplicant?
<KaZeR> is wpa-supplicant the best solution to use?
<ralppi> Could someone help me to get my sounds working, Im using IBM Thinkpad 600E, I've tried everything I ever could with what I've found from google, still nothing. :(
<KaZeR> ralppi, what is your card? (lspci)
<ralppi> KaZeR: 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<KaZeR> ralppi, do you have the right driver for that?
<Kymagic> Hi all, I'm going to dual boot ubuntu and xp on two hard drives. Is there any advantage to installing one of them first?
<ralppi> KaZeR: I dont know, I havent found anything to that yet, I've tried looking from google and ubuntu forums but no luck at all :(
<KaZeR> Kymagic, easier to install windows first imo
<razer> wikonia , i do a manual configration , but its wont to how up my wirless
<white_eagle> I am sure that I  had a power buton in the log off splash screen, but now it isn't there
<white_eagle> how to get it back
<Kymagic> Kazer: Thanks for that
<KaZeR> razer, what did you do? i'm interested
<Eax> KyMagic - It's probably easier to install windows at first. That's my experience ^^
<ccesario> hello somebody have ubuntu on Thinkpad t60 ?
<KaZeR> Kymagic, np. and choose grub over lilo ;)
<razer> kazer , still not working
<razer> i do everything i know about
<KaZeR> razer, i'm interested nonetheless
<KaZeR> razer, dlink g-122 chip too?
<razer> kazer, no linksys rt2500usb
<KaZeR> ralppi, lspci -n |grep 00:06.0
<razer> kazer , when i just install this os , it was working good
<KaZeR> ikonia, any advise about wpa?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. I'm trying to watch a movie with Totem and all I get is green screen and voice behind. Now I'm quite sure this is a codec problem but next to w32 codecs, is there anything else that I'd maybe need nowdays?
<bazhang> KaZeR: have you seen the tutorial at the forums?
<razer> kazer, u know when i go to properties and chose the enable roaming mode , the wireless work and find my network but i cannot assign ip
<ralppi> KaZeR: 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<ralppi> KaZeR: puh wrong one, 00:06.0 0401: 1013:6001 (rev 01)
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<KaZeR> bazhang, i have seen some, but they seems outdated to me (6 months+, and some syntax differs)
<Matic`Makovec> bazhang, you know...I would know, lemme check, just a sec
<Eax> Does anyone have any experience with Swscanner just crashing when you start scanning?
<bazhang> KaZeR: could you describe your card, pci/usb chipset etc
<Matic`Makovec> bazhang, no I did not have that. Thanks, I'll install now
<KaZeR> ralppi, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/CS4610
<KaZeR> bazhang, dlink dwl-g122 usb,  ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] DWL-G122 802.11g rev. B1 [ralink], rt2500usb / rt2x00usb
<bashca> hi there i can't join x server on 7.10
<gucci> hi
<KaZeR> bazhang, with knetworkmanager, i see the network, but it fails to associate i feel. and i also need my wifi connection to get ready at boot, cause i won't be using kde later
<bashca> it was working perfect  but when  i tried install  Cafe Con leche  i lost to join  Xserver
<gucci> any can help?
<bashca> how can fix it
<KaZeR> gucci, we don't know your problem yet
<gucci> lol
<gucci> lemmi say
<bazhang> KaZeR: what does that last bit mean? you're on kubuntu or gnome
<ralppi> KaZeR: so that basicly means I cant get sounds work at all on Linux? O.o
<gucci> kazer .gconf-editor cant save my settings with sudo
<jdecoste> hi there
<jdecoste> anyone ever setup a multiseat ubuntu client ?
<gucci> wer is da problem
<KaZeR> bazhang, ssh currently :) i have kde installed, but no access to desktop. plus i will use matchbox, so i don't want to rely on knetworkmanager
<gucci> kazer any idea?
<KaZeR> gucci, at first look, it looks bad :(
<bazhang> gucci: you have a problem or not
<Matic`Makovec> bazhang, no, this wasn't the case, still green square there
<bashca> please help me ???!!
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec: using compiz? try disabling it if so
<gucci> yes i have aproblem on gconf-editor
<sidewalk> how do i check what kind of memory is?
<Matic`Makovec> Uhm...okay
<RicMar> Hello, I have a problem. My system boot is not working properly... When I shut down, the screen becomes black, but the system is on activity (the disk's light is on). So the system doesn't poweroff till the battery vanishes or till I presure the off button
<gucci> it cant save settings with sudo
<RicMar> SOmone could help me?
<Matic`Makovec> Nop bazhang, not the case also
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec: you are quitting and restarting the movie, correct?
<Matic`Makovec> Of course
<Matic`Makovec> bazhang, meh, just leave it
<Matic`Makovec> I'll just download a different version of the movie and hope for the best
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks for trying!
<RicMar> Hello, I have a problem. My system boot is not working properly... When I shut down, the screen becomes black, but the system is on activity (the disk's light is on). So the system doesn't power off till the battery vanishes or till I pressure the off button
<RicMar> Any idea?
<bashca> i can't join my gdm ???
 * sandr- is back (gone 43:48:23)
 * bashca using 7.10
<Pici> !away > sandr- (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<RicMar> !poweroff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poweroff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bashca> hello
<RicMar> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arijus_> hey, can anybody help me with graphic drivers installing?
<ralppi> How do I "install" something with modprobe? O.o
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec: do other players exhibit this behaviour? there is a bug related to totem not getting the colors right--wonder if this is it
<bashca> i have error in service module  how can fix it
<izaq> hollo Ubuntu :d
<bazhang> KaZeR: this is really odd--that usb device is supported in gutsy; could it be that two different modules are conflicting--check which modules are loaded
<izaq> apt-get install hallo :d
<arijus_> i don't know how to install graphic modules on ubuntu such as GL etc and Intel chipset drivers. Can anybody help with this?
<Phophos> ikonia; all: Thanks for your help. I was making a mountain out of an alsamixer-hill. I feel jolly silly and should be mocked liberally in the streets. But again, many thanks for your help, and, seasons greetings!
<KaZeR> bazhang, i have both rt25 and rt2x loaded
<bazhang> RicMar: what card? nvidia 8500?
<izaq> who is the good guy how will fix my problem :d
<arijus_> i don't know how to install graphic modules on ubuntu such as GL etc and Intel chipset drivers. Can anybody help with this?
<bazhang> KaZeR: I seem to recall a fix involving those two conflicting--the precise fix I am googling for right now
<Matic`Makovec> bazhang, kaffeine plays it fine
<Matic`Makovec> I think I have no other player actually
<KaZeR> bazhang, glad that you have an idea :)
<bazhang> Matic`Makovec: then it is the totem gstreamer color bug that you are seeing--there is a workaround though you may have to fiddle it a bit
<RicMar> bazhang: I don't, how can I check it?
<izaq> can some body help me to install ICAClinet ?
<KaZeR> i have another tutorial under hand.. which asks to do iwpriv wlan0 set <things> but iwpriv doesn't like that...
<RicMar> Could it be a problem of ACPCI?
<jgoo> most reliable app for burning DVD isos in ubuntu?
<begemot> Hey, Guys!
<begemot> I have a little question about Pidgin: how can i change strings in its menu "Contacts, Service, etc" to some images? Because it takes too much of space...
<Matic`Makovec> Okay. Thanks bazhang
<begemot> Can someone give me advice abut that?
<begemot> *about
<arijus_> i don't know how to install graphic modules on ubuntu such as GL etc and Intel chipset drivers. Can anybody help with this?
<jgoo> Breasero or DVD baker?
<bazhang> citrix izaq?
<white_eagle> I am sure that I  had a power buton in the log off splash screen, but now it isn't there, how to get it back
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7373 Matic`Makovec
<jgoo> *Brasero, CD/DVD Writer GnomeBaker, QDVDAuthor ... which is better for merely burning a DVD iso?
<bazhang> http://www.hanckmann.net/?q=node/13 izaq
<arijus_> so, can i get any help about graphic drivers installing?
<bazhang> jgoo: the default cd/dvd author should be fine
<jgoo> bazhang: so just insert a blank dvd?
<bazhang> !patience | arijus_
<ubotu> arijus_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arijus_> bazhang, ok, patience :)
<bazhang> jgoo: right click on the iso file and choose open with...
<jgoo> ok, the autorun prompt just takes me to nautilus burn:/// uri
<jgoo> CD/DVD Creator ...ok I'll try that
<KaZeR> bazhang, my card is seen as wlan0 (not ra0) so it's rather rt2x than rt25,no?
<lubuntu> K3b nice too
<jgoo> cool it recognizes I dragged an image in there, nice app
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254269 white_eagle
<khelll> how shall i connect with my mobile??
<RicMar> bazhang did you get any help for my booting problem? :)
<izaq> thank you bazhang, i try that but citrix is not working :(
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/139070 KaZeR is this any help?
<bazhang> just a moment RicMar
<KaZeR> bazhang, having a look, thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058 this problem RicMar?
<KaZeR> mmm bazhang, i don't have rt73 so it looks a little different
<akoe_ceweq> ce_sekula
<izaq> bazhang :)
<PuppyLinus> anyone good with xorg.conf? i cant change my screen resolution even though i havnt entered any other res than the one i want.
<Turms> when i use totem for an *.m4a i just hear sound but no video, where am i wroing?
<sao3> :)
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg PuppyLinus
<PuppyLinus> nope. it doesnt work.
<bazhang> KaZeR: you have the netgear right? is that rt8187?
<KaZeR> bazhang, no, dlink
<KaZeR> damn it : # iwpriv wlan0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK
<KaZeR> Invalid command : set
<PuppyLinus> i have posted my conf http://pastebin.com/d703741e9
<RicMar> bazhang, it seems to be. I will try the tips. Thanks ;)
<akoe_ceweq> fgd
<akoe_ceweq> nm
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: did you get a tablet-pc for christmas ?
<PuppyLinus> nope. widescreen monitor. =)
<bazhang> PuppyLinus: does the i810 support 1440x900?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> remoin
<bazhang> RicMar: okay, let us know if it works
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: oh ok, i thought since the wacom stuff is uncommented
<PuppyLinus> bazhang: i hope so.
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: post your xorg.0.log too plz
<bazhang> izaq: I'm not sure, about ica client and citrix--there perhaps are other threads in the forums or others here who can help though
<PuppyLinus> the log. http://pastebin.com/d4ec18e64
<Sturmkind> Holla
<bazhang> KaZeR: sorry for the hold-up; yours is the toughest so saving it for last :}
<khelll> i cant get my bluetooth to work on my laptop
<KaZeR> lol bazhang no problem. i'm searching on my side too ;)
<Eax> Does anyone have any experience with the Acer TravelMate 4310?
<Sturmkind> Kurze Frage. Ich habe hier gerade auf einen Linux VirtualBox OSE installiert und will Windows XP darin installieren. Aber wenn ich versuche von der Windows CD zu starten kommt "FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted."
<atlef> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ader10> When I go in standby my computer loses all responsiveness, the screens go in standby mode and touching the keyboard or mouse or the power button will not do anything.
<Sturmkind> uh sorry wrong channel
<usta> hi everyone how can i install squirrelmail.pkg to ubuntu server ?
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: have your tried the xorg reconfigure? your monitor section looks odd, the vertrefresh seems wrong and xorg-log complains alot
<cliebow_> usta how about sudo apt-get install squirrelmail
<menllyos> is there some kind of program to display hardware info, like fsb speed, multiplier, core voltage, temperature etc ?
<KaZeR> bazhang, well, following a guide, i've lost network access to my box. won't have it until a few hours, so i'll see that later. thanks for you help anyway :)
<cliebow_> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<ader10> menllyos: conky
<usta> cliebow_ i have it file and wanna install from my local i am new user do not know command can you help me?
<ader10> menllyos: Oh, sorry, I just glanced over what you said. I don't know of any program to help oc
<cliebow_> if it is a deb..how about dpkg -i
<menllyos> i overclock in bios, but i do want to keep an eye on my temperatures...
<bazhang> http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/10/18/ubuntu-gutsy-wireless-help/ KaZeR this might help
<Sturmkind> Short Question: i have install virtualbox ose and want to install windows XP on it. But i get the message *FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted.* The same when i use a ISO image of the windows CD
<KaZeR> thanks bazhang
<PuppyLinus> sascha: you speak of the ol' sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. all but the HorizSync VertRefresh Modelines and Modes where generated by it.
<bazhang> no worries KaZeR
<Eax> Sturmkind; Not that it
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: all but?
<Eax> Sturmkind; 's much of a help. But it's way easier to install XP first and after that install Ubuntu :)
<PuppyLinus> those are the only things i myself have entered.
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: i think i810 should be able to handle these without adding them to xorg-conf
<usta> cliebow_ thanks i solved
<Sturmkind> Eax, don't want a native windows install on this computer :-)
<zakia> i have a machine with ubuntu 6.06 can i convert back to debian ?
<Sturmkind> ok have to go :-) have a nice day
<bazhang> Eax: he is talking about a VM i believe
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: what if you comment them out?
<Eax> Sturmkind, Ohh sorry :) Misunderstood your question ;)
<cliebow_>  usta:cool!
<bazhang> zakia: ask in #debian
<Eax> Bazhang: ohh okay ^^
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: and how did you figure 100 hz, thats seems much too high for a tft
<zakia> my hardware is still supported by debian but not unbunutu
<bazhang> zakia: then head to that other channel
<PuppyLinus> sascha: i entered that myself. not quite shure how this works
<bazhang> PuppyLinus: then that would be the source of your miseries
<Eax> Does anyone know a program to see information about CPU temperature, frequence, cpu/ram used and stuff like that, on the desktop. Like it's "Part" of the desktop".. Hope you understand what I mean :) I've seen someone have it..
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: one more thing, you said you get a new monitor?? how do you have a i810 card in a desktop?
<ader10> When press the suspend button computer loses all responsiveness, the computer's "power light" doesn't start blinking (which is what happens in standby mode), the screens go in standby mode and touching the keyboard or mouse or the power button will not do anything. I'd like to be able to resume working when I return. How is this problem fixed?
<bazhang> Eax: conky?
<JonaTh> !killX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ader10> Eax: Conky or gdesklets I guess
<Eax> Bazhang: Does it show up on the desktop? And not as a window in it self?
<ader10> Eax: yes
<Eax> Ader10: Thanks ^ ^
<Eax> bazhang: Thanks ^^
<ader10> :)
<PuppyLinus> sascha: dont know. it used to be vesa. but i booted up my puppylinux live cd and it said it was i810
<sascha_> ader10:
<sascha_> oops
<ULTRADJ83> Did anyone try to use a Logitech Harmony remote controller with linux?
<bazhang> PuppyLinus: are you using ubuntu?
<PuppyLinus> yes
<sascha_> ader10: not sure if it helps you but you can configure the action when you press the button in gconf-editor
<bazhang> PuppyLinus: this is a desktop?
<PuppyLinus> yes
<khelll> how shall i know if the bluetooth is working or no?
<sascha_> ader10: it would be under apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons
<bazhang> lspci in a terminal please PuppyLinus (tell me dont paste here) your card name and model
<sascha_> khelll: i think bluetooth usually does not work in linux
<sascha_> khelll: development is in very early stages here
<Pici> !bluetooth | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ader10> sascha_: When I press the button it starts to go to standby but then it seems to fail in the middle
<khelll> great
<sascha_> ader10: and selecting standby from the menu works better?
<bazhang> PuppyLinus: you still want help or not
<sascha_> khelll: not really ;p
<th_> sascha_: i strongly disagree with that :) bt works like a charm
<B-rabbit> hello every 1
<khelll> hehe
<Pici> khelll: Check out ubotu's link please.
<bazhang> hey B-rabbit
<PuppyLinus> bazhang: its inegreted.  intel  82865G or something
<khelll> we no doubt need windows sometimes :)
<ader10> sascha_: If I try it and it doesn't work it's not like I could tell you :P
<sascha_> th_: well i never heard about it working
<bazhang> PuppyLinus: the sound card? or the video card--and a precise answer please or I may say do this that and the other for help
<mike81> i use linux because im worth it ;\
<ari_stress> malem
<ari_stress> i mean evening all :D
<bazhang> mike81: do you have an issue?
<th_> sascha_: works nicely outofbox even on this macbook pro with gutsy
<th_> :-)
<Eax> Bazhang: Do you have a lot of experience with Conky? If so: How do I define where I want it on the desktop? And, is there a workaround so I don't have to have that terminal open all the time? (the terminal I run Conky from)
<mike81> no why bazhang?
<sascha_> th_: sounds good, can you connect to your cellphone to go online on the road?
<shade052> how do we find the bandwidth consumed by a certain service........ say ftp or http etc?
<Baversjo> Hello! I cant get the "start-menu" at the desktop to pop up after boot. I am running Ubuntu server 7.1 and Xubuntu-desktop. 500 Mhz Pentium III and 370 MB ram. I have tried to use the command 'xfce4-panel' in tty. Thanks for help ;)
<PuppyLinus> bazhang: its kind of hard to make out. it says Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics
<ari_stress> shade052: http://www.monitorix.org
<th_> sascha_: yes. guess it boils down to does your bt-dongle or builtin-bt work, but if it works connections etc all work
<mike81> bazhang: what makes you think i have an _issue_?
<th_> sascha_: and browsing phone contents etc works
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865 Eax
<bazhang> mike81: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Eax> Bazhang: Thanks a lot :)
<sascha_> th_: sounds promising. too bad i hate my cellphone carrier more than hitler
<shade052> ari_stress: thanks
<mike81> bazhang: thanks :-)
<Baversjo> Hello! I cant get the "start-menu" at the desktop to pop up after boot. I am running Ubuntu server 7.1 and Xubuntu-desktop. 500 Mhz Pentium III and 370 MB ram. I have tried to use the command 'xfce4-panel' in tty. Thanks for help ;)
<ader10> Eax: the most successful conky thread in all of history: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865 currently 121 pages
<sascha_> ader10: you lost me. do you have trouble with suspend in general or just when using the hardware power button?
<Eax> Ader10: Thanks ^ ^
<ader10> sascha_: Good question, let's find out now.
<proximoo> does ubuntu have screenlets in any repo ?
<cox377> can anyone recommend a vncserver that starts in the current session opposed to a new session
<ari_stress> cox377: the default vncserver is ok
<ari_stress> we just have to edit some xorg.conf a bit
<Pici> proximoo: no.
<PuppyLinus> bazhang: could that be my video card?
<cox377> ari_stress: is that i have to edit xorg.conf?
<ricardo_> hello
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-b00a7ea3cff64989e68ebbaaec89e6c9d2af6db1 PuppyLinus
<proximoo> Pici: ok, thanks =)
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: would be nice if you knew your motherboard
<fsckr> where is the fonts dir located in ubuntu?  I downloaded a new font and would like to put it in there.
<ricardo_> brazil algem
<ari_stress> cox377: yes, a very simple one actually. backup the /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<Pici> !fonts | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<th_> fsckr: ~/.fonts/
<fsckr> ty
<th_> then run 'fc-cache'
<ari_stress> cox377: then edit the Section Module, add a line: Load "vnc"
<fsckr> ty th_
<ader10> sascha_: Suspend in general. The system just crashed as I accessed the suspend button from the little power button in the corner
<cox377> ari_stress: nice one, shall try it now
<PuppyLinus> sascha: think its an abit is50
<ari_stress> cox377: then in Section "Screen" add a line: Option "passwordFile" "/root/.vnc/passwd"
<ader10> sascha_: Common keys such as ctrl-alt-backspace and ctrl-alt-del do not work to get me out of it, by the way
<ari_stress> cox377: that's all, then as root you type: vncpasswd
<Baversjo> Anyone has an idea why my xfce4-panel is not apearing at desktop?
<cox377> do you remember the directory for xorg off the top of your head
<sascha_> ader10: tourbleshooting suspend can be a very frustrating, time-consuming and fruitless effort. what about hibernation?
<cox377> ari_stress: opps
<cox377> found it
<bazhang> Baversjo: did you choose it in session at login?
<ader10> sascha_: Let's find out right now :P
<nfree> 한글ubuntu
<bazhang> !cn | nfree
<ubotu> nfree: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !kr | nfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PuppyLinus> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> sorry nfree
<AlesYoper> Hi all! Anyone knows why my laptop battery life is 30% shorter in Gutsy?
<Eax> Goodbye for now gentlemen :) Bazhang and ader10: Thank you a lot for your help :)
<HelleJolle> frohe weihnachten...ubuntu users
<Baversjo> bazhang: Just installed the xubuntu-desktop over my ubuntu server installation... Logged in and no panel :( But i could click on icons on the desktop
<nfree> thx bazhang
<ari_stress> AlesYoper: that's interesting, my laptop battery is dead in no time. it's new
<Baversjo> bazhang: How can i choose it in session?
<th_> AlesYoper: if you have intel, "sudo apt-get install power && sudo powertop" for optimization tips
<bazhang> should be #ubuntu-kr yes?
<sascha_> PuppyLinus: well its definately a i810, so what happens if you comment the 3 lines about horz vert and modeline?
<Pici> bazhang: which language?
<AlesYoper> ari_stress: It's terrible and feisty was better at that
<bazhang> Pici: korean
<AlesYoper> th_:  powertop optimisation enables another 20minutes, but still 1,5 hours less than in Xp. What would the "power" package do?
<Baversjo> How do I choose to start xfce4-panel at login?
<ari_stress> AlesYoper: do you think ubuntu causes it? i have an acer notebook, and the battery is dead too in no time
<Pici> bazhang: #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574881 Baversjo
<Pici> !korean
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang> cheers Pici
<AlesYoper> ari_stress: I am absolutely sure it's something with gutsy -  i have a new laptop and the life is 5 hrs in XP and 3,5 hrs in Gutsy at its best
<ader11> sascha_: Hibernate also gives me the same result, but instead of the screens going on "power save mode" they show me the tty7 cursor blink
<bazhang> !korean | nfree
<ubotu> nfree: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<sascha_> ader11: hibernate should turn it completely off
<ari_stress> AlesYoper: could be worse. you battery would be dead, i mean really dead. only lasted 3 minutes
<bazhang> haha
<ari_stress> AlesYoper: i think it's better if you unplug the battery
<ader11> sascha_: Hibernate didn't turn it off at all
<naxa> hi
<bazhang> hi naxa
<naxa> can you help me with my laptop? ubuntu freezes on that.
<AlesYoper> ari_stress: I do it always while I am on AC
<ader11> sascha_: Hibernate just gave the same result but the screens showed the tty7 cursor blink (you know, when you don't have x server/gdm)
<AlesYoper> ari_stress: Have you tried powertop?
<h0n3st> hijay, I want to enable ip_forwading but when I use sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding it return error and no permition! why?
<sascha_> ader11: i think you best chance is looking for people with the same laptop running ubuntu
<ader11> sascha_: I'm on a desktop
<AlesYoper> ari_stress: and do you have speedstep enabled?
<PuppyLinus> sascha_: doesnt work.
<bazhang> naxa: need more info
<ader11> sascha_: making it all the more troublesome :P
<sascha_> ader11: indeed
<ari_stress> AlesYoper: good to hear that. i've already lost my battery. not yet try powertop. will try it soon
<ari_stress> AlesYoper: speedstep? i don't know, maybe acpi already enable it?
<sascha_> ader11: on my desktop it works which suprised me alot. but i see no use for it on a desktop honestly.
<ader11> sascha_: The real problem is that if I leave my computer unattended it automatically tries to suspend
<AlesYoper> ari_stress: Speedstep changes your CPU frequency according to your needs (experts should correct me here). It saves a lot of power on laptops.
<naxa> my hp pavilion dv6000 laptop freezes randomly in ubuntu. Strange sympthomps are: 1) under windows vista laptop works without any problem. 2) in ubuntu, when cooling, gnome often becomes 'gray' and/or wouldn't react  to anything but mouse moves (doesn't work but moves). 3) when mouse stops working too, laptop won't answer in 20 minutes then i get bored and restart. 4) strange green line are...
<naxa> ...appearing and disapeearing fast and randomly on the screen, especially where black is rendered with 3d. nvidia geforce 7200 go is the card and nvidia is the ONLY working driver on it this case! 5) more symptomps to come
<h0n3st> hijay, I want to enable ip_forwading but when I use sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding it return error and no permition! why? I used sysctl to enable that!
<ader11> sascha_: I don't use it much, it's just that it's automatically invoked
<sascha_> ader11: you can disable that in the gnome-power-manager
<h0n3st> I want to enable ip_forwading but when I use sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding it return error and no permition! why? I used sysctl to enable that!
<xalanthyr> Hello, can someone help me? I'm trying to launch VisualBoyAdvance for Ubuntu but i can't. Any advice?
<naxa> bazhang: i wrote some details up
<fqh> http://www.cnkernel.org/blog
<bazhang> naxa: so I see :}
<thani> how to add new path into $PATH variable of current shell by executing a file or script ?
<Pici> fqh: ?
<bazhang> not here fqh
<ader11> sascha_: o.o in the terminal gnome-power-manager doesn't do anything, it just gives me another prompt
<naxa> bazhang: there are more symptomps should i write? one is close to this others seems less close to the case
<sascha_> ader11: its in the menu or try gnome-power-preferences
<bazhang> naxa: one problem at at time--still figuring out which is worst
<ader11> sascha_: Actions: Put computer to sleep when inactive for **never**
<naxa> bazhang: ok, i think these are connected, except the video driver case maybe, but it is also possible that that is the source...
<ader11> sascha_: Display: Put display to sleep when inactive for **40 minutes**
<bazhang> naxa: do the freezes occur when certain apps are running? have you tried to xkill them?
<ader11> sascha_: so I don't know if that's the problem or not
<thani> how to add new path into $PATH variable of current shell by executing a file or script
<thani> how to add new path into $PATH variable of current shell by executing a file or script
<bazhang> thani: please dont repeat
<naxa> bazhang: no, at least i think no. i'm running random apps and it's freezing randomly. i think once it freezed without any apps at all
<Cereal_> Weird! My Conky (which now looks awesome) Chrashes when I boot my computer O.o It shows for like ten seconds then it shut down without any notice at all :O
<bazhang> naxa: what driver do you have for that card? that does seem like it may be related, esp since it works in ugh vista
<thani> sorry
<alanbkk> hello
<Pici> thani: PATH=$PATH:/new/path    if you want it to be permanent, stick it in ~/.bash_profile
<bazhang> hi alanbkk
<alanbkk> hi bazhang
<Pici> !helpersnack | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<thani> have you understand my question
<bazhang> Pici: thanks! :}
<Cereal_> Weird! My Conky (which now looks awesome) Chrashes when I boot my computer O.o It shows for like ten seconds then it shut down without any notice at all :O Does anyone know a solution/workaround for this?
<thani> current $PATH variable should be change by executing a file or script
<naxa> bazhang: i use nvidia (instead of nv). it is the only working driver except vga (or vesa?) strange is that vesa (or vga) doesn't work either. sorry i don't remember which works, vesa or vga but it is very strange that either of this wont work and that is a fact here
<Pici> thani: Did you see my repsponse? does that help?
<thani> sorry current shell variable
<thani> no
<Eki_sexy> h
<Eki_sexy> h
<Eki_sexy> h
<Eki_sexy> h
<Pici> Eki_sexy: stop
<Eki_sexy> h
<shade052> Cereal: have you checked the process status and confirmed this "ps -ef|grep conky"
<user1> how to reset root mysql password?
<bazhang> naxa could you pastebin you xorg for all to see (not here but through the !paste link)
<sascha_> ader11: i surrender, better ask the forums
<Cereal_> shade052: Just write "ps -ef| grep conky" in a terminal?
<Pici> thani: Which variable? And just for the current session?
<alanbkk> i have problem to install ubuntu 6.06 with laptop acer 4720Z, cd-rom can't start x!!!?
<shade052> Cereal: yes
<alanbkk> anyone can help me
<naxa> bazhang: sorry i don't understand what you mean! What should i paste?
<bazhang> alanbkk: older machine?
<Cereal_> Shade052: Output: eax       5400  5297  0 14:57 ?        00:00:01 conky
<alanbkk> older machine?
<shade052> Cereal: that means conky is still running
<thani>  yes , i want  to add my path into current shell $PATH variable
<alanbkk> it mean i can't install? right?
<naxa> bazhang: what and how should i paste? i don't understand sorry :)
<Cereal_> shade052: Thanks.. But It doesn't show up on the Desktop O.o
<bazhang> naxa: there is a file which keeps the settings for your video--xorg.conf is the name if you go to the link provided by the !paste command then all can see it and you wont flood the channel
<xalanthyr> hey, anybody know how to run gba roms on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !paste | naxa
<ubotu> naxa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ader11> sascha_: Thanks for not leaving me hangin :]
<shade052> Cereal: yes it does not. you might want to write a shell script to solve this. do you know a bit of shell scripting?
<bazhang> xalanthyr: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<naxa> bazhang: i see... so i should do !paste | all ?
<Cereal_> Shade052: No, I don't :(
<shade052> Cereal:ok follow these steps
<bazhang> naxa: of the xorg.conf? yes--to the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<naxa> bazhang: i guess not :)
<naxa> bazhang: ah ok
<naxa> bazhang i see :)
<Pici> thani: the command is PATH=$PATH:/whatever/path/you/want
<shade052> Cereal: on terminal type "gedit conk"
<bazhang> naxa: then tell us the link here and we can go look at it :}
<zLinux[mob]> hi
<zLinux[mob]> how to disable SELinux?
<Pici> thani: Edit ~/.bash_profile and put that command in
<LjL> zLinux[mob]: how did you enable it?
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+scripts?content=52896 as shade52 recommended Cereal_
<naxa> bazhang: one minute... I'm running vista now but i can acces ext3...
<bazhang> naxa: haha
<zLinux[mob]> LjL, it's my friends computer, i'm not sure, he said it's on by default
<bazhang> vista
<shade052> Cereal: are you still there? i will explain it if want it is simple
<thani> i want to add that path by any (script or file)
<Cereal__> Shade052: Sorry got booted from my Wireless, Could you write it again?
<alanbkk> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alanbkk> quit
<alanbkk> :quit
<Pici> alanbkk: /quit
<shade052> Cereal: on terminal type "gedit conk"
<user1> alanbkk:  /quit
<naxa> bazhang: i know this is funny but since ubuntu freezes all the time there is no choice
<alanbkk> thanks
<Cereal__> Shade052: conk or conky?
<LjL> zLinux[mob]: no, it isn't
<bazhang> naxa: sorry to make light of your problem--just vista makes me go ugh
<brk3> Is there any plans to build a new package for mono-develop the one in the repositories is really old and am having a hard time building from source..
<shade052> Cereal: cok or any file name you want to give
<Cereal__> Shade052: Ok, done :)
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+scripts?content=52896 and here Cereal__
<naxa> bazhang: no problem :) Vista is... funny...
<thani> actually i have two same package with diffrent version
<thani> so dynamically i want to add
<thani> export PATH=/home/username/package1/bin:$PATH
<shade052> Cereal: then add these lines "sleep 10" next line "conky" to the gedit window
<thani> or
<thani> export PATH=/home/username/package2/bin:$PATH
<thani> like above
<thani> so ~/.bashrc is not satisfied me
<thani> any other ?
<thani> thank you
<bazhang> !who | thani
<ubotu> thani: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cereal__> Shade052: Okay, done :)
<shade052> Cereal: save the file in your home dir
<Cereal__> Shade052: Done :)
<Emran> klklklklklklk
<naxa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49587/
<zLinux[mob]> how to disable firewall in ubnutnu?
<naxa> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49587/
<shade052> Cereal: then type "sudo chmod +x filename"
<naxa> bazhang: this is my xorg.conf
<Cereal__> Shade052: Ok, got it :)
<shade052> Cereal: then add these lines "sleep 10" next line "conky" in the terminal
<shade052> Cereal: mow give the full path of this file in the start up list
<Cereal__> Shade052: Can I have that again please?
<Cereal__> Shade052: How should I write it? just "/home/eax/conk"?
<shade052> Cereal: yes
<Cereal__> Shade052: Done :)
<bazhang> naxa: not an x expert, but looks okay; others may wish to correct me (hopefully)--I have nearly the identical card so perhaps it is some other conflict causing this--have to google around a bit more :}
<naxa> bazhang: you've got nvidia geforce 7200  go too? :)
<shade052> Cereal: now when you reboot the sys this script will sleep for 10 secs and then run conky. it worked for me
<Cereal__> Shade052: Thanks a lot :) I really hope this also works for me ^ ^ Here, have a cookie ^ ^*hands over a delicious cookie* :)
<naxa> bazhang: ok i also think xorg.conf is very ok... i don't know what's the pborlem but i think it's something to do with cooling since when freeze occours it's normally also a "cooling period" of my laptop... cooling generally works, but when ubuntu freezes, it's also "cooling time"
<shade052> Cereal: lol
<wols> naxa: acpi
<kidem> question, im using Firefox on ubuntu and when i go to myspace site to listen to a friends music he has made the player is half there and is flashing what am i missing?
<wols> kidem: which flashplayre do you use?
<naxa> wols: i used to use "noacpi" kernel option but it still freezes i think...
<wols> naxa: think or know?
<naxa> wols: think.. should i try? :D
<bazhang> naxa: that sounds about right--is this a dual core (amd) with 64 bit gutsy?
<naxa> wols: there were a case when it freezed why noacpi
<kidem> wols - tell u truth i dont know what i got installed
<naxa> bazhang: it is right
<wols> kidem: dpkg -l |grep gnash
<vinicius_> I installed some packages that deleted some of the ubuntu configuration ones... so I lost all the file associations and icons association to filetypes... wich package is responsible for this atributions?
<naxa> bazhang: hp pavilion dv6000, amd turion64 x2, 2 gb ram, nvidia geforce 7200 go
<kidem> wols -  free SWF movie player
<jsoft> Any suggestions on a nice and simple finance manager gizmo?
<naxa> bazhang: but gutsy is 32 bit i think
<jsoft> Something which lets me track bills, accounts, etc?
<wols> kidem: is it installed? "ii"?
<Pici> jsoft: gnucash?
<bazhang> naxa: I would try wols' suggestion--he is the go to guy in these parts :}
<jsoft> Pici: thats not simple.
<Pici> jsoft: Well, I've never used it ;)
<wols> jsoft: there is one called ....ledget. sqledger or such I think
<naxa> wols: so now i restart with noacpi and see if it works ok?
<rockzman> naxa, i got almost nothing working using ubuntu with this laptop i got one also
<kidem> wols - ii  mozilla-plugin-gnash   0.8.1-0ubuntu3     free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla
<wols> bazhang: unfortunately if it is acpi it's evil: very hard to fix
<jsoft> wols: thanks
<naxa> rockzman: you have the same laptop?
<rockzman> naxa, the same one
<wols> kidem: this is why. it's alpha software. some flash applets work, som dont'
<naxa> rockzman: and did you make any progress?
<rockzman> naxa,  and u gotta install nvidia drivers or use noapic
<bazhang> wols: I watch and learn :} thanks!
<wols> kidem: you want the adbobe flashplaer if you run 32bit ubuntu
<rockzman> naxa, not much only video drivers are working but not the wireess..infrared works too
<kidem> k thanks
<naxa> rockzman: i installed nvidia drivers and now i'm gonna using noapic too... i used to use it but seemed no good
<rockzman> naxa, u installed using envy ?
<naxa> rockzman: one minute to pm i have to register :D
<bazhang> ruh roh
<naxa> naxa: not on this computer but i know what is it
<bazhang> back in a moment
<Pici> !envy | rockzman naxa
<ubotu> rockzman naxa: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<naxa> rockzman: not on this computer but i know what is it
<wols> naxa: another thing to test is to NOT start X, make the notebook work heavily so cooling is active and check if it happens then
<naxa> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ullis> The name of the package to install compilers, make, etc is called build-essential right?
<rockzman> naxa, i did that with mine using envy works perfect
<wols> naxa: if it still happens, all your X programs are off the hook
 * IndyGunFreak wonders why people are still using Envy/Automatix, given the number of installs they've hosed
<naxa> wols: good idea
<erisco> I am experiencing crashes with my nvidia 7600 card... what gives? I thought Linux and Nividia got along. These crashes happen randomly and the entire system locks... there is no response
<maghettino> ciao
<wols> IndyGunFreak: cuase both automatix and envy "work". the error of their ways only become apparent when they upgrade
<maghettino> ei
<IndyGunFreak> wols: true..
<wols> so every new user thinks "they're so easy so cool, why isn't ubuntu giving them to me"
<IndyGunFreak> wols: so i guess for the guy that only does clean installs, they might be ok.
<Guest16155> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu on my computer .. and when i use the live cd the computer move sloww... and the ubuntu cant get to the desktop and the progress bar blinking slowly ?
<wols> erisco: you sure it's the driver? tried with nv? seen any kernel oopses or panics in the logs?
<IndyGunFreak> Guest16155: whats the system specs of the pc?
<erisco> wols, I have the restricted driver installed, yes
<wols> IndyGunFreak: no. sooner or later he needs an update (e.g. krenel problems) and blam! problem
<erisco> wols, I am still looking in the Xorg log
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: that doesn't mean its the nvidia driver causing the problem
<wols> erisco: that's not what I asked
<Guest16155> IndyGunFreak: last time when i installed ubuntu i had the same problem and then someone told me to press f6 in the installation and to add some line .. but i cant remember
<IndyGunFreak> Guest16155: something like apci=off or something.. i'm not 100% sure of the tline though...
<atlef> Guest16155: noapic maybe
<Guest16155> someting like this
<th_> hm.. is there any way to restart X from command line (without killall or such :P and as non-root)? kind of like ctrl-alt-backspace but scripted
<IndyGunFreak> probably would have been a good idea to write that line down
<naxa> rockzman: can you unfilter your pm? i am not registered. it says if you type  "/msg nickserv set unfiltered on" then i will be allowed to speak with you
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, wols, I don't know what it causing the problem yet. I cannot find any problems in the Xorg log
<rockzman> ah ok
<naxa> rockzman: thanks
<rockzman> naxa,  =)
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: well when you started the conversation, you specifically said it was the nvidia driver
<juano__> !X | th_:
<ubotu> th_:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, it has something to do with the nvidia card I have. The ATI card I had was working fine
<wols> th_: gnome-session
<Guest16155> IndyGunFreak: i sure it was someting with the word "ide" or "raid"
<th_> ubotu: restartin gdm requires root
<juano__> th_: ?dm would be gdm for gnome or kdm for kde
<IndyGunFreak> Guest16155: i really don't know.
<th_> doh :P
<th_> to juano__
<th_> wols: i think it's not exactly the same as hitting ctrl-alt-backspace
<`TyraeL^aw> http://geroland.miniville.fr/ind :o :o
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: did you just remove ATI, and install Nvidia, on the same card?
<IndyGunFreak> *install
<wols> th_: that key combo stops X, it doesn't start it as you asked
<IndyGunFreak> or did you do a clean install after the removal of the ATI card
<juano__> wols: it restarts the gdm actually
<juano__> wols: and X
<ubuntu_> hi im trying to back up my files but i cant seem to copy to my hdd cquse of some ristriction
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: from a live cd?
 * iblicf ...
<juano__> ubuntu_: on what filesystem is the hdd formatted?
<atlef> Guest16155 : look at this site for "cheatcodes" to pass to the kernel at boot http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/static/linux-kernel-parameters.php
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, I am not quite sure what you mean by "on the same card". The ATI was an onboard, and the Nvidia is resting in a PCI-E slot.. the bios has been updated correctly to use the new card. As far as Ubuntu, I disabled the ATI driver and enabled the restricted nvidia driver. I had to additionally reconfigure the xorg.conf file with dpkg-reconfigure and I had to go through system recovery
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: that was a typo, sorry... thought i cleared that up below it..
<ubuntu_> yes im on cd live but i have a corupt hdd i zant to transfert the files from the corupt to the good hdd ussing the cd live juano__  the 2 are ntfs
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, X is working, but crashes randomly. I am experienced the most crashes while playing a game called Urban Terror, but it has happened in other cases too
<wols> erUSUL: remove all fglrx packages
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, oh, sorry. No I did not do a clean install
<juano__> ubuntu_: so the problem is that the one you want to write to doesn't have write permissions ?
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: no idea.. ,*I* probably would have done a clean install switching from ATI to Nvidia, but thats just me...
<ubuntu_> juano__: how can i install ntfs config on a cd live
<juano__> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, that's unfortunately not practical for me
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: it never is.
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: but i probably would have done the same thing on Windows, so..
<wols> erUSUL: have you purged the ati drivers?
<juano__> ubuntu_: see also !diskmounter
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, the only thing I can really spot in the error log is the failure to load ACPI
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: Gutsy Live CDs, should recognize XP partitions "out of the box", at least mine did.
<rkwitt_> ab
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, but I think that is only a laptop thing
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: well, i'm talking about my computer, so..
<wols> erisco: it's not
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, its just opinion.
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: feisty;but im mountin the drives there now
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: ok.
<anas> problem in my ubuntu gusty .. i cant use some programs and folders. becouse my user dosnt have the premiton to use .? what should i do ?
<IndyGunFreak> anas: what folders?
<daniele> hi all, i just passed from debian to ubuntu but if in deb there was a kernel called 686-bigmem which supported Hyperthread, in ubuntu i didn'n finid anithing like this... is there a way to configure hyperthread?
<erisco> wols, would that be any cause of my problem?
<iNeo> anas: use the sudo command
<anas> IndyGunFreak : "www" in apache2 ... and programs like vbox
<IndyGunFreak> yah, use sudo.
<anas> iNeo : i am using it like this but why ?
<tal_> hello , does it possible to install ubuntu without seeing the progress bar ? (so i can see what running there ) ?
<iNeo> anas: because the username you're loggind with can't start the program
<IndyGunFreak> tal_: i dont think so..., you could use the alternate insall CD, and watch what it does, but it has no GUI.
<th_> whoa. guess killall Xgl does what I "want" :P
<atlef> tal_ : press f6 and remove the "quiet" bit
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that.
<daniele> anyone knows how to set hyperthread in feisty?
<humbolto> how do I xen-create-image an ubuntu guest on an debian etch host?
<anas> IndyGunFreak , iNeo : i am using sudo now , but the vbox' share folder does not working becose of the premitions .
<iNeo> daniele: isn't it allready active? take a look at the output from dmesg
<atlef> daniele i think that is covered by the generic one, but not sure
<Pici> atlef: It should be.
<IndyGunFreak> how do i view compiz's settings?... like how to turnt he screen etc..
<Pici> !ccsm | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<daniele> iNeo: dmesg | grep disabled
<daniele> [    9.541148] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"
<daniele> [    9.661576] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
<daniele> [   11.476428] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<daniele> [   11.871244] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled
<IndyGunFreak> thanks pici
<Pici> !paste | daniele
<ubotu> daniele: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> !paste | daniele
<daniele> atlef: if I look the system monitor I only see one cpu
<daniele> oops... I'm sorry
<Pici> daniele: Is it enabled in your BIOS?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu's paste bin is down for some reason(has been for me for a couple days.., use paastebin.com
<IndyGunFreak> *pastebin.org
<tal_> i think the "acpi" making problems at my ubuntu installation ... what is "acpi" how can i fix that ?
<daniele> how can I see it?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: working here.
<juano__> IndyGunFreak: works fine here
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: hmm, its not worked for me fr 2-3 days
<ubuntu_> juano__: adept cant find any pack to install ntfs-config or ntfs3g
<IndyGunFreak> laptop or pc
<IndyGunFreak> thats wierd.
<juano__> ubuntu_: ntfs-3g don't miss the -
<daniele> pici: how can I see if the bios is enabled?
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: this is if i'm pasting, or viewing other pastes, etc.
<ubuntu_> juano__: i kno
<daniele> *in the bios...
<juano__> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<juano__> ubuntu_: check your repositories
<tal_> what is "acpi" ?
<Pici> daniele: You'll need to reboot your computer and press f2 or del or whatever your computer says to press to enter BIOS or 'setup' and look for it there, its different for different computer models.
<daniele> thanks
<user1> what application is good to pirate movies / music from internet?
<ubuntu_> juano__: install now what.to get write permit
<JonaTh> user1: A torrent program, I guess
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<user1> JonaTh: but this uploads as well right?
<juano__> ubuntu_: you on kubuntu ?
<JonaTh> Yes.
<dahitokiri> user1, www.deluge-torrent.org
<ubuntu_> yes
<JonaTh> !torrent | user1
<ubotu> user1: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<user1> which torrent client do not upload?
<juano__> ubuntu_: join #kubuntu
<juano__> ubuntu_: i'll help ya there
<ubuntu_> juano__: ban
<dahitokiri> user1, none. the basis of torrents is uploading while downloading
<juano__> ubuntu_: ok
<DSteele> user1, they all upload
<user1> DSteele: none offer option to disable that?
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> wols: ??
<juano__> ubuntu_: is your hdd usb ?
<ubuntu_> juano__: yes
<ubuntu_> 2 of them
<DSteele> user1, transmission can set upload speed to 0 kbs
<DSteele> user1, but thats not a nice thing to do :P
<Milux> hi
<juano__> ubuntu_: please read this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Milux> how can i change the default message in the reply email on evolution? es. On Wed, 2007-12-26 at 13:56 +0100, User wrote:
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: is that link for the ubuntu pastebin right?... cuz i can't ping it or anything
<wols> erUSUL: hm?
<pawan> HI
<pawan> pawan here
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: I'll take a look
<wols> erUSUL: was for erisco
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<th_> great! now it works... though not very elegant solution...
<erUSUL> wols: i figured it out now ;)
<th_> Enable Xgl/Disable Xgl icons on desktop...
<pawan> how to install audacious equilizer
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: it should have an equalizer installed?
<pawan> 31 band
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<WuGutsyClan> hey I am on a macbook pro running gutsy, and to do things like cut and paste (Ctrl X and Ctrl V) I have to use the control button. How can I switch every function done by the Super button (The one with the apple on it) and the control button
<ubuntu_> juano__: no wonder i wasnt finding ntfs-config forgot to enable to univers thing lol
<ubuntu_> juano__: tanks
<yubwyub> the windows titlebar in ubuntu7.10, is it default for the not-active windows to have it somewhat transparent?
<IndyGunFreak> yubwyub: yes.
<WuGutsyClan> hey I am on a macbook pro running gutsy, and to do things like cut and paste (Ctrl X and Ctrl V) I have to use the control button. How can I switch every function done by the Super button (The one with the apple on it) and the control button
<Creationist> !patience | WuGutsyClan
<ubotu> WuGutsyClan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pigeon22> WuGutsyClan: I had the same problem, try googling "remap keys linux"
<WuGutsyClan> Creationist: srry
<WuGutsyClan> pigeon22: thnx I will try that
<yubwyub> there isn't some way to remove the transparency there ?
<CATANIA> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Pici> !it | CATANIA
<ubotu> CATANIA: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !it | CATANIA
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: any ideas?.. thats a wierd problem.
<CATANIA> buona sera atutii
<jingjin1> thailand
<jingjin1>  i'am from thailand
<jingjin1> form ubuntuclub.com
<humbolto> anyhow. is ubuntu's bootstrap compartible with debian?
<humbolto> Seems like debian's bootstrap version does not support bootstrapping ubuntu out of the box.
<humbolto> So I am wondering, if I install ubuntu's bootstrap package, will I still be able to bootstrap debian xen guests?
<yubwyub> IndyGunFreak, a way to easily turn off the transparens without having to install an extra program I mean
<IndyGunFreak> yubwyub: you can try going to system/prefs/appearance, then ont he visual effects tab(dependign on what you have now), change it.  None should do what you want
<shade052> how to mount .iso files?
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: opendns's servers see it at 81.171.100.21 just fine, and from what I can see some web-based dns checking services see it too
<yubwyub> IndyGunFreak, but then it turns off all the other compiz-effects like the cube or?
<IndyGunFreak> yubwyub: yes it would.
<pawan> hello
<juano__> ubuntu_: great :), your welcome
<yubwyub> hmm... I must find anothe rway then....
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: i've tried to ping/trace it an i get a dead reponse/no-reply every time.
<ader11> I'm in linux-rt and VMware needs the location of the C header files for the kernel, any ideas?
<Rimdeker> Hi all
<jingjin1> hey
<jingjin1> hello
<fnf> Does anyone know how to fix the network interface's names?. My two network cards are conflicting with each other over the name. I've tried /etc/iftab but that didn't work (yeah, I've read through the man pages).
<jingjin1> http://www.ubuntuclub.com
<Pici> jingjin1: This is a support channel, please dont spam links.
<Rimdeker> Does anybody know a really good site for ubuntu themes and tutorials for theme engines?
<Pici> !themes | Rimdeker
<ubotu> Rimdeker: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<simplyubuntu> hello all... HardDisk you here?
<hdevalence> any idea why the partitioner would give me "failed to create a filesystem"?
<Rimdeker> Are there also tutorials for theme engines?
<IndyGunFreak> hdevalence: because it failed to create a file system?  :)
<Pici> Rimdeker: Gnome-look and art.gnome.com might have some tutorials as well.
<pigeon22> ader11: type: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<simplyubuntu> does anyone know where i can find a really awesome screenshot of someone using compiz, and sort of work towards looking similar like that on my comp? i know awesomeness is subjective, but i don't care :P
<wols> hdevalence: try to run mkfs manually
<Rimdeker> Pici:Thank you
<pawan> irc client for ubuntu
<Rimdeker> I use Kopete
<atlef> kvirc
<th_> irssi !
<simplyubuntu> pawan, try pidgin or xchat
<zylmak> good morning, what is the command to view the right of a file or folder?
<Pici> pawan: konversation, irssi, xchat, xchat-gnome
<hdevalence> wols: I don't know how to
<ader11> pigeon22: ?
<pawan> ok
<wols> hdevalence: man mkfs
<Pici> zylmak: ls -l
<zylmak> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a terrible irc client... great for IMs, not for IRC.. use xchat, xchat-gnome, irssi, kvirc, whatever... they'll be better than pidgin
<th_> damned... restarting gdm from X doesn't really work :)
<simplyubuntu> does anyone know where i can find a really awesome screenshot of someone using compiz, and sort of work towards looking similar like that on my comp? i know awesomeness is subjective, but i don't care :P
<tal_> when i am trying to install ubuntu , the installation running slowly (i think stuck) and the progress bar blink ?
<zz1> fnf: Have you tried to reboot after modifying /etc/iftab ?
<WuGutsyClan> hey in xmodmap I want keycode 115 to have Control_L, how would I go about doing this.. I have followed the instructions to do xmodmap keycode 115 = Control_L into commandline but it keeps saying it cannot find file keycode and 115 and =... help
<pigeon22> go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal and type "sudo apt-get -y install build-essential" then type your password (which will not show up on the screen) and press enter.
<ader11> pigeon22: You told me to type sudo apt-get install build-essential, what for?
<Ullis> Could someone help me with mounting /dev/sda3 as /home in my newly installed ubuntu? I am looking at /etc/fstab and the part about UUID=xxxxxxx looks confusing to me.
<IndyGunFreak> ader11: if you're rying to compile something from source that installs some basic tools so you don't get dependency probs
<ader11> IndyGunFreak: I didn't even ask a question
<Pici> pigeon22: please do not suggest -y, it is a bad habit to get into.
<IndyGunFreak> then it was probably a typo.
<kidem> ok im trying to install Flash for Firefox... it says it is isntalled i go to site that uses it says its not any ideas?
<Pici> ader11: yes you did, you asked about linux-rt and headers.
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | kidem
<ubotu> kidem: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ader11> Pici: ah yeah
<ader11> pigeon22: I already had that installed
<Ullis> Anyone who knows how to do that? Or point me to some documentation for it?
<IndyGunFreak> kidem: download flash from adobe.com (the tar.gz file), and follow the instructions.. it should work fine
<Pici> !uuid | Ullis
<ubotu> Ullis: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kidem> k thanks
<forevertheuni> hey I have a intel dual core..how can I pin one PID to the cpu #0 and other PID to cpu #1
<simplyubuntu> what do you guys recommend as the best looking linux distro??? anyone??
<jgoo> I found another aweinspiring shortcut!
<ader11> Pici: :P I got sucked into the interwebs and forgot about it
<Ullis> Thanks, Pici :)
<Sequin> Hello. Can someone help me dual booting with XP. I can see windows on the separate hd, but Grub never ask me which os to boot.
<Pici> ader11: I hate when that happens ;)
<jgoo> if you use super-alt-tab, you supertab through ALL open windows, not just those on your current desktop
<Pici> simplyubuntu: #Ubuntu
<Rimdeker> simplyubuntu: Linux Ubuntu
<atlef> simplyubuntu : LinuxMint
<IndyGunFreak> slackware
<jgoo> everyone press super (Windows key) tab now! ok my work is done
<IndyGunFreak> kind of a dumb question to pose to a channel dedicated to Ubuntu
<Pici> jgoo: This is a support channel, please dont do that.
<pigeon22> ader11: the directory of the files is: /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/build/include
<ader11> IndyGunFreak: slackware - not good for newcomers
<Pici> !offtopic
<simplyubuntu> really? ubuntu? i love me ubuntu, but is it really the best looking? anything other than ubuntu?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ader11> pigeon22: Thank you :)
<IndyGunFreak> ader11: i was being sarcastic
<simplyubuntu> ader11 i agree
<IndyGunFreak> !ot | ader11
<ubotu> ader11: please see above
<forevertheuni> simplyubuntu, dude...everything goes to the same
<forevertheuni> u can install everything in every distro
<Rimdeker> Whats so wrong aboutr super+tab ? For me its the wondows swifter
<jgoo> I like how the bot counts line numbers and says 'please see above'
<hdevalence> wols: man mkfs \n /bin/sh: man: not found
<jgoo> Rimdeker: nothing is wrong about it... unless you call being superawesome wrong
<ader11> IndyGunFreak: I didn't see anything above that would invite sarcasm :\
<jgoo> I just found super-alt-tab also lets you switch to windows on other desktops
<hdevalence> wols: btw, the CD image is correct
<IndyGunFreak> ader11: nevermind.. it was apparently lost on you..
<th_> screenshot galore then? how does your ubuntu look like? http://zirkonium.net/ubuntu-mbp.png
<Rimdeker> jigo: lol
<th_> :-)
<jgoo> I really wanted to see if there was a .... how do you call it when you can tab through the faces of the cube to change desktops?
<wols> hdevalence: mkfs.ext3 /dev/partitiontoformat
<Pici> jgoo: ask in #compiz-fusion then :)
<Rimdeker> jigo: i just roll my mouse wheel for that...
<hdevalence> wols: I don't have mkfs either
<jgoo> Rimdeker: I do want to change the grey patina to a shiny black surface to reflect the windows (just found out mouse scroll also controls the flowview of windows...)
<wols> hdevalence: I don't believe you
<hdevalence> wols: err nvm sorry
<ElementalBelief_> hey guys sorry to bother yet again =P but i am having this weird problem and i kinda do need to burn some cds =P the computer doesn't mount blank cdrs but it does mount blank dvdrs.
<bazhang> ElementalBelief_: for burning iso files or just data or what
<ElementalBelief_> everything, but i need to burn some music.
<wols> ElementalBelief_: how can you mount blank media?
<hdevalence> wols: attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir
<jadams> where does dpkg ptu downloaded deb files?  I have some old ones I need to remove to ensure it downloads them again
<wols> hdevalence: check dmesg
<wols> jadams: dpkg doesn't download anything
<jadams> wols: well, apt then
<jadams> sorry
<ElementalBelief_> i mean in the sense that it would come out in the desktop. or any other application doesn't find it as if i had a blank cd
<wols> jadams: man apt-get. it has options for that
<jadams> wols: thanks
<fsckr> has anyone seen this error for firefox? firefox-bin: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.10/src/cairo-pen.c:325: _cairo_pen_find_active_cw_vertex_index: Assertion `i < pen->num_vertices' failed.
<fsckr> Aborted (core dumped)
<finn> hi, what are the minimum specs for using compizfusion on a notebook?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks!  is there any way to make thunderbird automatically check email in the background (i.e. i never launch the thunderbird client)?  or must i explicitly launch it at startup and such?
<bazhang> 3D capable card for starters finn
<wols> arooni-mobile: tbird can only check when launched
<pawan12> hi
<killer_> wow
<hdevalence> wols: i get a bunch of lines with "[sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<gucci> hi
<bazhang> hi pawan
<IndyGunFreak> th_: just so you don't feel completely ignored..  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/Screenshot-1.jpg
<juano_1> arooni-mobile: i believe there was an option for that... can't recall now
<gucci> anyone help?
<wols> hdevalence: probably a hardware problem
<bazhang> ask gucci
<pawan> whats up
<gucci> anyone help?
<Pici> gucci: Why are you using sudo to edit gconf?
<wols> !ask|gucci
<ubotu> gucci: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<finn> are most notebooks that use a P4 or centrino equipped with 3D cards?
<ElementalBelief_> the biggest problem is that it used to work fine in fiesty until i did the latest update. and then when i installed gutsy i thinking it would work again i was wrong =P
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<IndyGunFreak> good gracious, and also learn to wait 5sec for an ansewr.
<gucci> bazhang..gconf-editor problem not solved yet
<bazhang> finn: no idea--what is the card make and model
<th_> IndyGunFreak: heh :)
<Urbandale1990> anyone want to help me with a 'mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding'
<Urbandale1990> ?
<bazhang> gucci: Pici asked you a question
<wols> finn: lspci will tell you
<finn> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> thats a very good question.
<gucci> pici?
<Pici> gucci: Why are you using sudo when using gconf-editor?
<gucci> i used it pici
<t-Omicr0n> I've managed to install the proprietarty ATI Radeon 9250 driver and I've got it running, but when I enable "videooverlay" in the device section of my xorg.conf file, all video and other overlayed stuff (like Tv-card) is of a wrong aspect ratio : I can only see the top half of the image. Where do I fix/configure this Xvideo stuff ?
<gucci> but not saves my config
<Pici> gucci: But why?
<wols> gucci: he's seen that but WHY?
<acidicchip> Anyone know of an IRC client comparable to mIRC?
<wols> t-Omicr0n: you definitely haven't managed to install a proprietary ati radeon 9250 drievr since such a thing doesn't exist
<IndyGunFreak> acidicchip: xchat or xchat-gnome.. both are quite similar
<gucci> i wish i knew lol
<Pici> gucci: gconf settings are per user, so you shouldnt be using sudo to run gconf-editor
<Urbandale1990> acid: i use Xchat
<ElementalBelief_> xchat is really nice acidicchip
<B-rabbit> acidicchip, xcaht
<B-rabbit> xchat
<Azer> xchat
<bloony> how do I add my windows partition to grub again?
<acidicchip> I'm in xchat
<Azer> xchat-gnome is kinda goofy
<ElementalBelief_> and the winner is?
<acidicchip> nothing like mIRC
<Urbandale1990> :) seems to be everyone uses it
<bazhang> konversation!
<finn> is there an IRC chat program other than pidgin that can be encrypted?
<IndyGunFreak> acidicchip: well, maybe run mirc in wine... i don't know.
<wols> finn: google "silc"
<acidicchip> yea, wine is having an issue with it
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: It does  (not that I've used it)
<atlef> acidicchip : try kvirc
<t-Omicr0n> wols: aha and woops... I mean the ATI binary drivers from their own corporate website
<gucci> it is ok without sudo but not saves
<Urbandale1990> acid: i dont use gnome, it sucks, but ive gotten used to it. there isn't really anything comparable to mIRC that still WORKS
<gucci> and not solves my problem
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: what does?
<acidicchip> there a big difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<t-Omicr0n> wols: restricted drivers, is that the word I had to use ?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: I know a few people that use mIRC in wine.
<Azer> acidicchip yes
<Urbandale1990> acid: yeah
<wols> t-Omicr0n: a) that's still untrue since those won't work with 9250  b) ubuntu has fglrx as restricted drievrs. for help with ati.com ones, ask ati. they made that crud, they support it
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: oh ok.
<killer_> why after 5 min ubuntu works really hard with compiz fusion
<Ullis_> Pici: Thanks again for the help. I have /dev/sda3 mounted as my /home now. Only thing is that I have an icon with sda3 still on my desktop. Can I remove that somehow?
<Pici> gucci: What value are you changing?
<IndyGunFreak> acidicchip: everyone says yes, but i don't see a big difference, i like xchat-gnome better than xchat
<bazhang> killer_: need more info
<IndyGunFreak> i think it has a cleaner look.
<bloony> how do I add my windows partition to grub again?
<Azer> xchat-gnome has fewer features and settings
<ElementalBelief_> wols: no idea right? i have a strange feeling it has something with the kernel
<IndyGunFreak> Azer: i guess i'm just a basic user.. cuz all i need is to log in and chat.
<Pici> Ullis_: I think there is an option in one of the preferences to not show mounted disks on the desktop, check 'removable devices' or similar.
<Urbandale1990> acidchip: gnome is cleaner, but very rarely has awkward errors that only gurus know the answers to
<gucci> it changes nothing eg g-sessions desktop
<killer_> i need more info
<Azer> its like a scaled down version of xchat
<IndyGunFreak> i've not ran into anything i can do on xchat, i cn't do on xchat-gnome.
<Azer> shrug
<Ullis_> Pici: OK. I'll look for that, thanks
<gucci> home trash folder
<wols> ElementalBelief_: imho a disk problem. I know the same thing on a DVD burner of someone who can't see that there are any DVD-Rs in there, but burns CD-R fine.
<gucci> i want them to seem on desktop
<bazhang> killer_: works really hard is too vague--if you want help then provide some details
<wols> t-Omicr0n: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<finn> I wish there was encryption for chatzilla
<bazhang> finn: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<naxa> hi i am back
<katyush-free> hi, i got a win2k laptop with no Cd no floppy and no USB, what would be easier a PXE install or Wubi?
<Urbandale1990> I need some help concerning why my gnome installation says 'mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding. Creating link /home/kim/.kde/socket-kim-desktop. can't create mcop directory'
<bazhang> naxa: hi
<ElementalBelief_> wols, oh ok. ill just buy a new machine and get it out of the way =P
<naxa> bazhang: hi (: now i am testing ubuntu without noapci but with freshen built nvidia driver from source
<bloony> how do I add my windows partition to grub again?
<bazhang> ElementalBelief_: better to drop the snark and get some better cd-r's
<t-Omicr0n> wols: fglrx - I selected my card and OS at ati.com and they send me that 8.28 driver for their radeon cards. Downgraded ubuntu to edgy so that I was using an older kernel / Xserver - the newer ones weren't supported by that driver
<wols> naxa: have you tried with nv yet?
<naxa> wols: nv never works for me, as i said
<bazhang> !grub | bloony
<ubotu> bloony: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phoenixx> olas
<wols> t-Omicr0n: please run gutsy
<bloony> bazhang: thx..
<wols> t-Omicr0n: and use the proper driver
<naxa> wols: i tried it and no help
<Pici> gucci: probably because you ran it with sudo.  You'll need to reset the owner of all the files in your home directory to your user:  `sudo chown -R username:username /home/username`  where username is your user's username
<naxa> wols: i've just tried in a couple of hours ago. blank screen
<bazhang> do you have a question phoenixx?
<wols> t-Omicr0n: not to mention you can't downgrade. you can only reinstall which is a sucky thing to do
<acidicchip> brb, gonna check out xchat
<acidicchip> (without -gnome)
<naxa> bazhang: there was a guy here talking with me... rocksomething... is he here? i am not remembering his name but you could check in the log
<ElementalBelief_> bazhang, is TDK a bad brand? been using them for god knows how long =P
<naxa> bazhang: he's got the same laptop
<wols> t-Omicr0n: fglrx especially such an old driver is a lot owrse than current ubuntu drvers. eg. no compiz and bugs like the one you encoutnered probably
<t-Omicr0n> wols: I would love to, but what is the proper driver ? From what I've read, the fglrx driver from the ubuntu repos. doesn't support the 9250 anymore.
<thompa> how do I check to see whats interrupting wget downloads?
<wols> t-Omicr0n: ati is
<dna_> ":>
<naxa> wols: can you suggest me some applications what are killing cpu for sure? i mean i want to overload my system to see if it breaks or nnot
<t-Omicr0n> wols: That's the one I was using in the first place, but I needed TV-out support.
<bazhang> naxa: yeah I remember..just a minute
<naxa> bazhang: thank you!
<killer_> ;
<t-Omicr0n> wols: Is there a way to get TV-out support in that ati driver, other than going through the complicated-looking process of patching it ?
<thompa> downloading is causing internet connection to shut down, an iso file
<jatt``> How do I activate spatial mode in nautilus (gutsy)?
<robertbw> Hello tribe
<bazhang> naxa: rockzman
<robertbw> Need help with a Dell 1100 laptop
<naxa> bazhang: thank you!
<ph> hello everyone!
<wols> t-Omicr0n: atitvout possibly?
<robertbw> anyone know how to upgrade to A22 bios
<naxa> rockzman: are you here?
<wols> robertbw: #hardware
<Pici> robertbw: try ##hardware
<bazhang> ElementalBelief_: try opening the burning app, add files to the virtual image, then click burn see if it recognizes your cd then
<robertbw> thanx
<ElementalBelief_> bazhang, i've tried that
<ElementalBelief_> k3b acts retarded and just hangs
<robertbw> is that specific to ubuntu?
<khelll>  is there a way that i can connect my cell phone to my laptop? a software for example?
<Pici> robertbw: Which? ##hardware?
<robertbw> yes
<robertbw> just go to #hardware....
<Pici> robertbw: Nope. Thats just freenode (this irc network)'s hardware channel.
<robertbw> ok
<t-Omicr0n> wols: thx, I will look into that (whatever it may be - I'll search google)
<robertbw> thanx..im going now
<robertbw> #hardware
<naxa> bazhang: just in meantime... i want to edit my gnome Menu but i cannot... i select edit menu, the editor appears, but when i want to edit nvidia settings menu item to run in root mode with gksu, the editor opens in the background... why does it opens in the background, i didn't notice when i started to write this...
<bazhang> ElementalBelief_: what about just the default burner--might be a k3b issue--I've had more than a few of those--additionally you would want to check what shows up to be mounted when inserted to computer
<Pici> robertbw: type /j ##hardware
<ompaul> robertbw,  /join ##hardware  <<<<
<yubwyub> I tried toe Emerald Themer  (emerald-theme-manager) and it replaced the normal window borders to something else... how do I do to get back to the default?
<robertbw> ok
<yubwyub> *the
<bazhang> naxa: what about nvidia-settings from the terminal
<acidicchip> I like xchat better than xchat-gnome alread
<acidicchip> already rather
<Urbandale1990> see?
<bazhang> Urbandale1990: see what
<ElementalBelief_> bazhang, thats the thing, nautilus doesn't show the cdr.
<Urbandale1990> bazhang: sorry, referring to acid
<naxa> bazhang: no no i can start it. the problem is that this menu editor is VERY annoying! We wanted to rename "Iroda" submenu to "Office" for my girfriend (iroda = office in hungarian) becouse this is how we like it, but the editor instantly renames it back to "iroda". the details "pop up" in the background... sometimes i make something to be apparent but the editor unchecks it automatically, not allowing me to change what is visible in the menu. ca
<naxa> n i do something to avoid these annoyances?
<Rimdeker> Hey guys how do I find out whether I got GTK2 or not? And if not , where can I download it?
<holycow> you have gtk
<holycow> gtk2 even
<ompaul> naxa, help with localisation -- see launchpad.net
<Rimdeker> How do you know? lol
<ph> when im upgrading my packages (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade), what kind of upgrading takes place?New versions of packages get installed?or only new ubuntu revisions (same versions, but new ubuntu patches)?
<holycow> Rimdeker: because if you are asking that question, it means your not smart enough to run a distro that comes with gtk1
<Rimdeker> holycow: How do you know?
<Pici> ph: Depends what new versions are available.
<bazhang> ElementalBelief_: audio cd? for the cd-r issue is that what you mainly want to burn--or just mp3 to data cd
<ompaul> ph the programs that need to be updated because of sever breakage or security fixes
<Rimdeker> holycow: or I am simply totally new to this lol
<holycow> thats okay, i'm buggin ya :)
<ElementalBelief_> on the cd i just want to burn audio, for data i use the dvdrs
<holycow> why do you want to know? theres virtually nothing on the repos that requires you to know that answer unless your coding up some ui bits
<wols> Rimdeker: you run gnome?
<naxa> ompaul: i will check thank you but what really annoyes me is the menu editor. I already found the files where gnome keeps these names and i edited them but i can only edit them from gnome, and when i log out gnome see that my config is not the default (i changed the default to be ok with us) and saves the wrong idea state to a local place... and i cannot delete them gnome always checks if i deleted them or made them change and saves the wrong st
<naxa> ate back
<holycow> in gtk
<Rimdeker> wols: I want to use GTK2 themes /engines and they say I got to have it installed...
<lukasz> Hi everyone
<bazhang> ElementalBelief_: this is gutsy?
<ElementalBelief_> yeap
<WGGMk> Anyone really familiar with VMWare Workstation? I could use some specific help...
<bazhang> weird
<naxa> ompaul: the problem is that gnome is running... it's not enough to change de default system files and the locale files becouse i would have to change them in the memory, too...
<ElementalBelief_> but it was also happening with fiesty after the last update
<lukasz> I am wondering where menu.lst file is located?
<Rimdeker> wols: I want to use GTK2 themes /engines and they say I got to have it installed...
<bazhang> WGGMk: they have forums for that
<Rimdeker> holycow: I want to use GTK2 themes /engines and they say I got to have it installed...
<Pici> WGGMk: try #vmware
<ElementalBelief_> bazhang, which is what i am trying to figure out, worked just fine before that update
<naxa> lukasz: there is /boot/grub/menu.lst for grub
<novaterata> Hello I need help with no sound in firefox on amd64 gutsy
<lukasz> thank you so much
<lukasz> :)
<WGGMk> bazhang: Pici: tried both, nothing on the forums and #vmware no one seems to respond
<ph> Pici, ompaul : So, what you are saying is that new versions (as released by the author of the package) do NOT get installed, but only if there exists a new ubuntu patch (against the originally installed version of the package), fixing some kind of substantial problem..?
<holycow> Rimdeker: you are good to go
<novaterata> i have no sound in flash or gmail
<doppis> anyone know a fix for the hal.dll problem with dual booting?
<anas> i have winxp in vbox , i cant use access share folder from winxp becouse i dont have the premetion .
<DSteele> naxa, tried "sudo alacarte" ?
<naxa> bazhang: i don't think this new driver will work, anyway... i just saw the green lines... althought ubuntu is up and running for a long time now... (30 minutes:))
<naxa> DSteele: no, what is that?
<Pici> ph: New versions released by the author are not synced into the package repositories.  We do stable releases every 6 months, not a rolling release like Debian does.
<DSteele> running the menu editor as root
<naxa> DSteele: oh i see
<WGGMk> What im trying to do, is install & run a Virtual Machine to/from a Samba Share.. Wondering if this is possible...?
<naxa> DSteele: will try now
<beni> hey guys
<wols> WGGMk: yes
<beni> does the alternate CD include the crypt-tools in order to create an encrypted hdd?
<anas> i have winxp in vbox , i cant use access share folder from winxp becouse i dont have the premetion .
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-457379.html ElementalBelief_ some steps to try
<doppis> I am trying to install xp on a external hd, 7.04 is already preinstalled on my laptop and I am having problem with the hal.dll missing or corrupted
<naxa> DSteele: yes. no good. It renames back to "iroda" from "office". iroda is the default in hungarian. I wont even see the rename process it's so fast
<WGGMk> wols: you have done this?? because within VMWare, it will NOT let me navigate to the samba share directory
<ph> Pici, So, new versions released by the author, are only synced into the repository of the upcomming release...thanx alot for clearing this up for me guys
<ElementalBelief_> bazhang, thanks
<Pici> ph: Sure thing
<DSteele> naxa, ic sorry
<wols> WGGMk: it doesn't matter if vmware or virtualbox. noth can do it if you set up your networking right
<naxa> DSteele: no problem at least i got to know how is this program called :)
<naxa> DSteele: maybe i can find a solution from now that i know the name
<lukasz> I will be back with more problem heh only amarok ones
<naxa> DSteele: on google
<novaterata> anyone have any idea why sound works in everything but firefox i've done all of the libflashsupport  installs and pulseaudio, and still nothing
<WGGMk> wols: what are the specific's around the networking to achieve this?
<doppis> I am trying to install xp on a external hd, 7.04 is already preinstalled on my laptop and I am having problem with the hal.dll missing or corrupted, anyone have any idea what i should do?
<Pici> novaterata: What version of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> naxa: well, at least it is running that long :} (fingers crossed)
<wols> WGGMk: use bridging
<Pici> !pm | novaterata
<WGGMk> wols: to be more specific about my LAN setup, Im running VMWare from a client laptop, and would like to install & run the VM from a server HD
<ubotu> novaterata: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wols> doppis: ##windows
<Pici> novaterata: Gutsy?
<naxa> bazhang: yes it's good. :) can you suggest me something that possibly would cause something wrong if it can?
<doppis> doesn't this issue deal with ubuntu though?
<bazhang> naxa: using compiz and running a movie
<WGGMk> wols: my physical setup is Internet >> Modem >> eth0 (server) >> eth1 (dhcp) >> Access Point >> Clients
<bazhang> doppis: not really
<wols> doppis: hal.dll does NOT deal with ubuntu at all
<ompaul> doppis, na it is a windows failure to work with the rest of the world not within our space
<doppis> alrighty :O
<Urbandale1990> doppis: are you using 7.04?
<naxa> bazhang: compiz is on extra effects state... by the way.. how can i make compiz do the fire burning up with colorful lights effect when closing a window? i changed it in the settings at animation but nothing happened...
<anas> Pici : can't use share folder of vbox becouse i dont have premetions to .what should i do ?
<wols> WGGMk: your physical network has pretty much nothing to do with virtual machnes
<doppis> yes i am
<bazhang> naxa: ccsm installed?
<bloony> how do I know where my windows partition is.. Im trying to set up my grub menu.lst.. I tried (hd0,0) (hd0,1) (hd0,2) nothing works.. it has been working before but after some updates the windows option was removed.. but I dont remember what I used last time it was working..
<bazhang> Urbandale1990: please not here
<jgoo> ok, I am using brasero to rip the DVD image to an iso... seems to grab the keys.... I will then burn it to another DVD and check it works, but this, plus QDVDAuthor seems to have replaced all application I used to use :-)
<wols> bloony: which partition has a NTLDR or a boot.ini?
<ompaul> !grub | bloony
<WGGMk> wols: well if you need to use a bridged network, then i would not be able to use DHCP for the clients right? thats what im tying to figure out.. I dont think bridging is a solution I can take. Perhaps its possible thru VPN (Hamachi)???
<naxa> bazhang: i don't know :) what is it?
<bazhang> bloony: did you get the grub how to? best to read it carefully
<Urbandale1990> bazhang: what are you referring to? answering him?
<bloony> wols: how do I check?
<ubotu> bloony: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Joelito> Hi all, Why I can't run from my own binaries created with g++ and geany?
<|_James_Bond_|> hi ppl...
<ader10> Is there a way to start conky up immediately after compiz, without using the typical "sleep 30 && conky" script
<bazhang> !ccsm > naxa read the message from the bot
<|_James_Bond_|> where want for sources.list
<ompaul> Joelito, ./binary-name
<|_James_Bond_|> need help...
<wols> WGGMk: bridging is a solution and you haven't told us how your VM is set up. we don't care about your phys network layout. physical != virtual
<naxa> bazhang: ok
<MaDLlama77> anyone know of a good HTML/css editor, i basically want to recreate the dreamweaver experience
<wols> bloony: by looking at root directories of partitions
<naxa> bazhang: yes its installed this is where i enabled what i thought it will be that
<Urbandale1990> doppis: i had the same issue, but when i upgraded, it went away. I don't really know why other than maybe I was missing a library. maybe someone can help you elsewhere, since this really isn't the place
<MaDLlama77> i like quanta but it doesnt seem to be very good for externeal css
<Pici> MaDLlama77: From what I hear, the best wysiwyg editor it kompozer
<WGGMk> wols: not to sound disrespectful, but my VM isnt setup. Im trying to install the VM to a network share
<ompaul> !enter |_James_Bond_| ( and you want to look at /etc/apt/sources.list )
<ubotu> _James_Bond_| ( and you want to look at /etc/apt/sources.list ): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> |_James_Bond_|: not sure of your question; you want to edit them? or set up a new list
<bloony> wols: but I know that it is /dev/sdc2
<t-Omicr0n> wols: I'm going away but I think you pointed me in the right direction, thanks a lot !
<bloony> wols: I tried that also btw
<wols> bloony: either asnwer my question or don't talk to me. good day
<Lunks> Hmm how do I add a factoid to ubotu?
<lukasz> Hey i'm back
<MaDLlama77> actually i tried kompozer, i like quanta plus much better
<lukasz> Ubuntu starts fast now :)
<Pici> |_James_Bond_|: Can you rephrase your question?
<katyush-free> wols are you wols from #debian
<katyush-free> ?
<beni> Is Alternate Cd Setup encluding the crypt setup?
<bloony> wols: chill out dude.. didn't I answere it?
<Lunks> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: Yea, I hate that too... good morning
<|_James_Bond_|> tank you...
<wols> bloony: no you did not
<naxa> bazhang: so this compiz settings thing is installed... where should i set up what i want? if you tell me i can tell if that is whats not working or i just tried at the wrong place.. ( i mean i've already tried to set this up but with no luck)
<lukasz> I have a problem with Amarok and cannot play acc+ files :(
<wols> katyush-free: yes
<bloony> wols: /dev/sdc2?
<bazhang> bloony: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<wols> bloony: pastebin your /boot/grub/device.map
<Lunks> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bloony> bazhang: but it is about ubuntu?
<WGGMk> wols: Im not sure if im understanding you correctly. To clarify, im trying to install a Virtual Machine FROM a client laptop TO a server Hard drive..
<katyush-free> wols wow small world...
<Lunks> lol it's already there. :P
<ompaul> !permissions | Joelito (you might find this useful)
<ubotu> Joelito (you might find this useful): An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bazhang> naxa: check the keybindings (key combo) for fire, you can also ask in #compiz-fusion
<wols> WGGMk: so?
<DSteele> is it ok to drink coffee while using ubuntu?
<doppis> k thanks urban
<Urbandale1990> where do I go to get an explination for this? 'mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding
<Urbandale1990> Creating link /home/kim/.kde/socket-kim-desktop.
<Urbandale1990> can't create mcop directory
<Urbandale1990> '
<Urbandale1990> np
<Pici> !paste | Urbandale1990
<ubotu> Urbandale1990: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> DSteele: Only Decaf
<naxa> bazhang: i will try to ask for a step-by-step advice in compiz-fusion channel :)
<wols> WGGMk: mount it with sama or nfs from the laptop and install it
<WGGMk> wols: to be able to do that you are saying i need a bridged connection between the client and the server?
<katyush-free> Urbandale1990, did you try google?
<Urbandale1990> pici: sry, i dont know why it did that
<lukasz> I can't play acc+ pls in amarok?
<WGGMk> wols: ive tried mounting it with smb, and VMWare Workstation will not let me navigate to the share
<bazhang> naxa: yeah, or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<anas> !share folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share folder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Urbandale1990> katyush-free, yeah, and i looked on the forums as well
<ompaul> DSteele,  it is okay, nay it is most encouraged to stay ontopic while you are in this channel
<bloony> wols: its just this line: "(hd0)   /dev/sda" hum.. cant be /dev/sdc2 then?
<wols> WGGMk: error messages please. for vmware on the host it's a file like any other
<bazhang> lukasz: aac?
<Pici> Urbandale1990: What are you trying to do that gives this error?
<Urbandale1990> katyush-free, its odd, because i dont even run KDE
<naxa> bazhang: thank you for the information :) i will try and overheat my system now
<katyush-free> Urbandale1990, run any KDE aps?
<wols> bloony: how many harddisks in your system?
<lukasz> aac+
<Urbandale1990> pici, um.... hehe, play Neverwinter Nights?
<bloony> wols: one..
<wols> bloony: you're a liar
<naxa> bazhang: success... system is still freezable
<bloony> wols: hehe oops.. hehe got some external drives
<bazhang> lukasz: rip them to mp3 (convert) then no problems
<Joelito> thanks :)
<wols> bloony: sda and sdc are at least two
<WGGMk> wols: there is no error message. When selecting browse from Vmware, the network share jsut doesnt show up. I tried putting the path in manually smb://<path> but it just creates smb: inside my /home folder
<lukasz> well bazhang they are playlists from shoutcast
<wols> so you have windows on a external harddisk and what to boot it via grub?
<lukasz> Its a radio station !
<Jack_Sparrow> wols: He can have one, just on stat 3rd connection
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Does NWN work? or does it just give you that error and quit?
<|_James_Bond_|> i using is a reportories from cnr...
<Urbandale1990> katyush-free, not that i know of(sorry, missed your message til now)
<Jack_Sparrow> sata
<bazhang> lukasz: in amarok?
<Urbandale1990> pici, error and quit
<wols> whaley: I said MOUNT the smb share and isntall your iamge there
<bloony> wols: its a laptop and sda is the primary in it..
<lukasz> well I download www.poslskastajca.pl
<bazhang> |_James_Bond_|: they have forums--www.cnr.com
<wols> WGGMk: I said MOUNT  the smb share and isntall your iamge there
<lukasz> Pls files playlist radio files
<lukasz> It said no decoder available
<lukasz> Yes it is in Amarok
<|_James_Bond_|> yes...
<ompaul> !codecs | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<katyush-free> Urbandale1990, what gave this error?
<bazhang> lukasz: shoutcast? or other
<Urbandale1990> Pici, when i 'mkdir ~/.kde/socket-kim-desktop' and rerun, it returns 'mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding. Failed to initialize graphics. Aborted (core dumped)
<WGGMk> wols: then i think im not sure on how to mount a smb share??
<wols> bloony: answer me
<wols> WGGMk: man mount
<bloony> wols: I did..
<wols> WGGMk: it needs to be accessible like "media/smbshare" or such
<bloony> wols: I got an external and the internal one
<lukasz> thnx I will do that now :)
<Urbandale1990> katyush-free, just trying to run neverwinter nights is all. apparently the error is common, but none of the fixes work with me, such as just creating the folder it asks for
<wols> bloony: and windows is on the external?
<bloony> wols: nope
<WGGMk> wols: *confused* what would the location be? smb??
<bloony> wols: /dev/sda4
<WGGMk> wols: like mount /<??> /media/smb
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server WGGMk
<wols> WGGMk: no. man mount. terminal. NOT nautilus or other training wheels
<Joelito> How to eliminate or purge (including files from them) some users and usets gropus that I create?
<wols> WGGMk: yes like that
<bloony> wols: thats what fdisk -l says
<bloony> wols: can I just use /dev/sda4 in menu.lst?
<wols> bloony: why did you say windows was sdc2 then?
<lukasz> I had to edit menu.lst so ubuntu would start fast and one guys guide helped on forums :)
<wols> bloony: you cannot
<katyush-free> Urbandale1990, sorry, not a gamer....good luck....
<Urbandale1990> Joelito, system>administration>users and groups
<lukasz> Ubuntu is the best I love it :)
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Have you tried running nwn with bash instead of just doing ./nwn ?
<bloony> wols: cause I was mixing.. and I told you further up here..
<Urbandale1990> katyush-free, thats ok, i just cant remember using ANY KDE apps
<lukasz> My ati works great on it :)
<Urbandale1990> pici, no, but i dont exactly know how to do that *grins sheepishly*
<wols> bloony: I want to know ALL the different parttions you have right now. then I can help you.not before
<bazhang> offtopic lukasz
<bloony> wols: but is it (hd0,3) or something?
<lukasz> ok sry
<Joelito> Urbandale1990: I try that, but still appear on the menu :(
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Well, you're doing ./nwn right now to run the game, right?
<Urbandale1990> Joelito, are you just trying to delete a group?
<Urbandale1990> Pici, right...
<CoasterMaster> If my wi-fi password is saved, how can I retrieve it? [off Ubuntu]
<Pici> Urbandale1990: do this:  bash nwn
<wols> bloony: since you're apparently unable to give non contradictory answers I don't know what it is
<ompaul> bloony, do this type sudo fdisk -l and put the results in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org then report the url to the channel thanks
<Joelito> Urbandale1990: users and groups
<lukasz> by the way how do i display how much space I got?
<Joelito> Urbandale1990: To have only the default one from installation.
<MaDLlama77> ok ive been giving kompozer another look and it seems I may have been a bit hasty in choosing quanta plus first
<MaDLlama77> quanta has a nicer interface imo, but kompozer has a much better set of features for workin with css
<bazhang> http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php lukasz
<Urbandale1990> pici, ok, i did that and got 'mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding. Failed to initialize graphics. nwn: line 12:  5017 Aborted                 (core dumped) ./nwmain $@'
<lukasz> thnx bazhang
<Joelito> Urbandale1990: When I try to delete one, it says: "but his personal directory won't delete"
<gilster> CoasterMaster: you can look for key in the KeyRing manager....
<Urbandale1990> Joelito, well, you can manually delete it(the home/user_name folder) but I don't remember the terminal command for it
<Urbandale1990> pici, uh, i looked in the folder
<CoasterMaster> gilster, didn't think it was that easy!
<CoasterMaster> thanks
<bloony> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49594/
<gilster> CoasterMaster: try it. you know where that is?
<Joelito> Urbandale1990: ok, I'll search for that, thanks :)
<Urbandale1990> Joelito, no problem
<CoasterMaster> gilster, yeah, already got the password i need.....thanks!
<lukasz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gilster> CoasterMaster: nice, cheers
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Also try removing the grave accents ` from OPT_USERNAME=`kim`
<Urbandale1990> pici, and there is a file called secret-cookie? the only line there is '9b27f1b168a3a920673159453157ef1f'
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Turns out I was looking at your post when I searched for this on the forums
<wols> bloony: (hd0,3) is windows from the looks if /dev/sda4 really has your ntldr and boot.ini on it. however ubuntu's sudo update-grub should see that on its own and add it to menu.lst
<ankka> hello, how do I use aptitude to remove a metapackage (xubuntu-desktop) and everything it brings with the package?
<Urbandale1990> pici, :) i dont believe anyone has responded yet
<bloony> wols: ok thx
<mavi-> ankka: aptitude remove <package>
<naxa> bazhang: ok this is my theory about the problem: on this laptop ubuntu cannot work with apci... the nvidia geforce 7 is overheating, green lines are appearign and then cooler starts to cool the graphic card. sometimes something goes wrong and everything freeze.
<Urbandale1990> pici, what exactly do you mean remove the grave accents from it?
<ankka> mavi-: oh, hmm
<Pici> Urbandale1990: it says OPT_USERNAME=`kim`  change it to OPT_USERNAME=kim
 * jgoo just learned super-e and how awesome it is
<bloony> wols: update-grub didnt see it tho..
<bazhang> naxa: you might want to file a bug report or search launchpad.net for one and a possible workaround
<wols> bloony: if it doesn't work to boot from windows after you put in (hd0.3) tell us what exactly happens, what's on screen etc
<ankka> mavi-: no. it only removes the metapackage, I want to remove also everything it included
<bloony> wols: yup..
<naxa> bazhang: i don't know launchpad.net is it easy to learn?
<ompaul> bloony, also in paste bin put your /boot/grub/menu.list
<mavi-> ankka: it removes all that doesnt have deps that are installed
<andi5> jgoo: what is the super-e?  i only know super-g
<bazhang> jgoo nice but offtopic
<wols> bloony: dor a "ls -al" to list the content of the root on /dev/sda4 please and pastebin it too
<Urbandale1990> pici, im sorry, I may not be getting it, but where exactly do i do this? in an argument when I run it? or in some file?
<bloony> wols: it worked before so should work.. I just didnt remember what I used in the menu.lst file..
<mavi-> ankka: so the stuff that doesnt get removed has been marked as needed for other packages
<ompaul> bloony, also in paste bin put your /boot/grub/menu.list
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Oh.. nevermind.
<Urbandale1990> pici, sorry if i'm just not understanding what you mean...
<bloony> gonna have to try this and go to bed
<ankka> mavi-: well I did remove xubuntu-desktop and only the metapackage got removed.. weird, I guess it's easier to do a clean install after all
<intelikey> warez Q   if i dl a file using wget   and have not agreed to any terms what so ever, am i bound by any laws to not edit the file ?
<bloony> got stuff to do tomorrow..
<Newuserr> hi can anybody tell me how i can close ports
<bloony> but thanx a bunch to ya
<ompaul> !piracy | intelikey
<Pici> Urbandale1990: I was looking in that script that you posted along with your question.  Typically those accents ` should not be used in config files, they mean something else when used on the command line.
<ubotu> intelikey: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> !launchpad > naxa read the message from the bot
<butcherbird> ankka: you can remove a common dependancy but if you have gnome installed xubuntu doesnt really take up alot of extra space
<DSteele> Newuserr, use firestarter
<Urbandale1990> pici, ohhh, you want me to edit the script and reinstall?
<intelikey> ompaul i see so asking advice is not welcome here ?
<bazhang> Newuserr: install firestarter for starters :}
<sYn_0n3> sup fellow ubuntuers
<sYn_0n3> happy holidays to all
<Hydrow> hi
<Hydrow> i have a big problem with sound
<Pici> Urbandale1990: Thats what I would do, but I'm not sure if its going to work.
<lukasz> i will restart and see if the modules work
<Hydrow> in uuntu 7.10
<sYn_0n3> whats ur problem with sound
<Newuserr> Dsteele: i use it but it shuts down after five minutes or so is that normal does that happen sometimes?
<Hydrow> that i have no sound :)
<sYn_0n3> what kind of sound card..are u using alsa or oss?
<Hydrow> one moment...
<Urbandale1990> pici, thats ok, im out of ideas as well. ill be back on if it works or if it doesn't. thanks
<sidewalk> when using compiz, and trying to open "menues"
<ullis> Yay! Got youtube vidoes and sound to work after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. :)
<sidewalk> there is a small delay
<ankka> butcherbird: that is true
<sidewalk> how do i get rid of that delay?
<x-X-x> anyone here play warzone 2100 and know how to solve a resolution issue im having? i use a 1280x800 lcd and the game screen is being cut at the bottom so i cant change the resolution in settings
<ankka> butcherbird: and it propably wouldn't have a hopeless amount of extra programs then, either
<Hydrow>  Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<GHOST> hey there
<bazhang> sidewalk: not sure could you be more precise--does not sound like a software issue but a video card limitation
<Newuserr> i use firestarter but it shuts down after five minutes or so is that normal does that happen sometimes?
<Hydrow> this is my sound card
<Jolinar> does anyone know how to make IDJC add files to the playlists? everything else works except for that :/
<sidewalk> bazhang: when i click on a menu, "applications" for example, and chose for example "Internet", it takes alittle time for the menu to load
<Hydrow>  Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Hydrow>  Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97
<bazhang> x-X-x: ubuntuforums has an extensive gaming section perhaps you could search there
<sYn_0n3> hydrow: is this a fresh instal or was ur sound working?
<butcherbird> Newuserr: it only sets up iptables rules so doesnt need to run all the time. do sudo iptables -L  youll see all the rules it setup
<sidewalk> bazhang: i have a really good graphics card, and 1gb memory, so it's not one of those issues
<sYn_0n3> open command prompt and type alsamixer
<Hydrow> the sound never works
<x-X-x> kk can u link me bazhang ?
<GHOST> hello
<sYn_0n3> look for pcm and unmute and put volume all the way up
<bazhang> sidewalk what system how much ram what video card make and model
<sYn_0n3> try that
<butcherbird> Newuserr: you only really need to rerun if you need to edit the rules
<Newuserr> butcherbird: ok thanks
<sYn_0n3> hey guys i have a question for the room
<WGGMk> wols: when manually mounting, im having trouble because the network share has a space in it "Virtual Machines" its telling me tree connect failed (You specificed an invalid share name)
<bazhang> !forums > x-X-x read the message from the bot
<sidewalk> bazhang: 1gb memory DDR, graphics is nvidia 7200GS
<sidewalk> sorry, 7600 GS
<sYn_0n3> gutsy 32bit or 64bit ideas..recommendations?
<WGGMk> wols:
<WGGMk> wols: nevermind
<wols> WGGMk: full commandline please
<sidewalk> it doesnt take along time to load, but like 0,1sek or something, instead or 0,01
<wols>  "\ " can substitude for spaces on commandlines
<Hydrow> yea, i have all on in alamixer and the volume up
<bazhang> sidewalk that is odd, that is better than my card but no delays here--what driver for the card? from the restricted drivers?
<WGGMk> wols: forgot the trainling s.. had //netbios/Virtual\ Machine/ not "/Virtual\ Machines/
<WGGMk> wols: your a FREAKING GOD.. /love you long time
<sYn_0n3> hydrow..type in ls mod and list modules
<Hydrow> and I have no sound
<sidewalk> bazhang: nvidias own
<Hydrow> ok
<bazhang> sYn_0n3: you can google the differences this is not really a chat channel or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jolinar> does anyone know how to make IDJC add files to the playlists?
<wols> WGGMk: are you vietnamese and have a pimp?
<sYn_0n3> see if pci snd mixer...snd *** are listed
<sYn_0n3> pcm**
<bazhang> sidewalk: how installed
<sidewalk> bazhang: envy
<sidewalk> 256mb ram
<sidewalk> sorry, it takes pretty much 1 second to load a menu
<rkj> LJL: just wanted to let you know I followed your suggestion to get RealPlayer installed last night and it worked out just fine, thanks.
<bazhang> sidewalk then you are out of luck on this channel I fear
<WGGMk> wols: anyone you want my friend lol.. thank you for the help and patience.. i apprecate it and hopefully (prolly not) ill be able to pay ya back some day lol
<bazhang> !envy > sidewalk read the message from the bot
<Hydrow> ls mod tell me that mod doesn t exist
<Pici> Hydrow: lsmod is one command
<sYn_0n3> yes lsmod
<sYn_0n3> no space
<sYn_0n3> sorry
<Hydrow> ok
<sidewalk> i know envy isnt supported, but its the same problem weather i use the envy driver or not
<bazhang> sidewalk: but you wont get help here
<sidewalk> bazhang: thats ok
<bazhang> sidewalk: I dont make the rules, just try to follow them
<Hydrow> ok...what modules must i have
<Hydrow> ?
<Hydrow> ?
<sYn_0n3> it should say something like pci snd mixer
<sYn_0n3> everything with snd is sound related
<ompaul> !enter | Hydrow
<ubotu> Hydrow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hydrow> ubotu: sorrie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorrie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hydrow> sorry
<poningru_> Hydrow, its a bot
<wols> Hydrow: ubotu is a bot
<Pici> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<GHOST> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hydrow> ajajajaj ok
<sYn_0n3> lol
<GHOST> lol
<hkBst_> is there a way to boot gutsy cd using the IDE subsystem instead of the SCSI/libata one? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7004#c15
<MDM686> ubotu kiss my ass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiss my ass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> GHOST: beware the bot :}
<GHOST> yea!
<Pici> !language | MDM686
<GHOST> lol
<ubotu> MDM686: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MDM686> :P
<GHOST> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> MDM686: cut it out
<Pici> !botabuse | GHOST MDM686
<ubotu> GHOST MDM686: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<GHOST> lol
<Hydrow> ok.. i have some snd modules
<Hydrow> snd_ac97_codec
<Hydrow> snd_pcm_oss
<euskadi> hi
<euskadi> got a question i made a .c file, i compiled it and all work i can launch it in the terminal with ./file but my question is how can i launch it with a click when the file is in the desktop on gnome i'm usin' ubuntu gusty
<WGGMk> wols: sorry to keep bugging ya, another issue "The path "/media/VM" cannot be written to" is this a permission issue? i mounted with my samba user/passwd??
<wols> WGGMk: depends. check -ld /media/VM
<sYn_0n3> euskadi u have to make the script executable
<Jolinar> Does anyone know how to configure/fix IDJC so you can add files to the playlist?
<wols> can be samba or normal permissions both
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525357&page=2 Jolinar this may help
<WGGMk> wols: ld: /media/VM: No such file: File format not recognized
<Jolinar> ty, ill look into it bazhang
<euskadi> and how can I make this script syn_0n3 ?
<sYn_0n3> chmod a+x /file
<rkj> Here's a rather general question: I have ubuntu (7.04) using GNOME; and I see there are lots of KDE applications available for installation.  But will KDE applications work on a system running GNOME?
<GHOST> o course!
<lorenzo_> Hi,, i have 8gb of space left, but in home its say that i have only 16 k
<bazhang> rkj: yes
<Hydrow> I don know what to do...i ve tried everything
<euskadi> the chmod
<cliebow_> rkj:dependencies will be resolver
<cliebow_> d
<euskadi> is the acces right ?
<wols> WGGMk: ls -ld
<wols> sorry, my error
<soda> Anyone know of a command line tool that can display mp3 id3 tag information with arbitrary format strings? That is, I want to be able to specify that the information is printed like "%t: %a" where %t and %a are title and artist from id3 tag.
<wols> ld is a linker...
<WGGMk> wols: returns "total 0"
<bazhang> soda: edit id3 tags?
<GHOST> rkj       it works even with dsb systems
<soda> bazhang: What? I just want to print the tags.
<WGGMk> wols: sorry typo returns "ld: cannot open output file a.out: Permission denied
<WGGMk> "
<pigeon22> rkj: They may not work correctly. For example KDE and GNOME, use different trash protocols, so using a KDE file manager to access your trash may not work.
<GHOST> hum
<rkj> I was specifically worried about compatibility of sound applications, having read that KDE uses alsa and Gnome uses something else. But then I opened up the sound recorder and noticed it uses the alsa mixer.
<lorenzo_> so one idea about what is happening?
<wols> WGGMk: let's ask another way: what permissions and owner has /media/VM?
<bazhang> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (gutsy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<wols> lorenzo_: "mount". what does it say?
<WGGMk> wols: sorry, from within the directory ls -ld returns "drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 2007-12-26 11:18
<GHOST> rkj u can change this
<Rimdeker> Does anybody know how to start the gtk-smooth-engine ?? I compiled and installed it but I don't know how to start it
<rkj> My main question is - is there any risk that KDE sound applications might corrupt the sound settings that are at the moment working great under Gnome?
<bazhang> soda easytag? see info above
<WGGMk> wols: tried sudo chown <user> /media/VM and says Operation not permitted
<wols> WGGMk: that's the problem. make it world writable
<lorenzo_> vols: where i paste the results?
<WGGMk> wols: using chmod?
<wols> WGGMk: unmount, then do it
<GHOST> rkj i dont think so
<wols> and yes chmod
<wols> !paste | lorenzo_
<ubotu> lorenzo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GHOST> hum i love irc ;)
<soda> bazhang: You completely ignored the requirements I set out.
<lorenzo_> vols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49597/
<bazhang> soda: have a nice day
<rkj> cliebow_: I didn't understand your comment: "dependencies will be resolver" - did you mean "resolved"? and if so, how are they resolved??
<euskadi> still got my problem i did ;  sudo chmod a+x backlay
<wols> lorenzo_: your /home is /dev/hda6 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<euskadi> and still when i click into
<wols> lorenzo_: and that partition happens to be out of room
<euskadi> it doesn't launch
<soda> bazhang: I'm not trying to be a jerk but come on. I specifically asked to a command line tool that can do arbitrary format strings. I know you want to help but you don't help me if you ignore what I ask for.
<soda> s/to/for
<wols> !volunteer | soda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !volunteers | soda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<lorenzo_> soda: what i do?
<WGGMk> wols: should i use 777??
<wols> WGGMk: you can
<WGGMk> wols: samba should also say its a writable directory lol.. god im dumb
<soda> wols: I understand that people are volunteers. That doesn't excuse any body from being willfully ignorant
<ompaul> !patience | soda
<ubotu> soda: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> soda ouch
 * MenZa hands bazhang an ice pack.
<wols> soda: good luck getting help in here with your attitude. have a nice day
<bazhang> thanks MenZa wols ompaul
<soda> wols: "bazhang: You completely ignored the requirements I set out." That was rude?
<ompaul> soda, this argument is offtopic - so lets leave it alone
<lorenzo_> soda: so,, i unmount the home?
 * MenZa nods
<Pici> soda: Lets start over, what are you looking for?
<WGGMk> wols: would i also need to put /media/VM in fstab??
<MenZa> And Pici steps in and saves the day.
<soda> Pici: Anyone know of a command line tool that can display mp3 id3 tag information with arbitrary format strings? That is, I want to be able to specify that the information is printed like "%t: %a" where %t and %a are title and artist from id3 tag.
<wols> WGGMk: you don't need to. but it can be convenient
<MenZa> soda: I think id3tag might do that
<MenZa> soda: I'm not certain that's the name of the program
<MenZa> let me check
<WGGMk> wols: ok, so i ssh'ed to the server and chmod the directory
<MenZa> soda: id3v2
<WGGMk> wols: changed samba to be writeable for the directory..a nd remounted.. still same prob.. and i going about this the wrong way?
<wols> WGGMk: no. you chmod the mountpoint. not the files in there
<soda> MenZa: Doesn
<soda> MenZa: Doesn't do arbitrary format strings AFAICT
<wols> WGGMk: and yes, sambashare should be writable too of course
<MenZa> soda: hmm, I think you're correct
<wols> chaning perms of the files int he share wasn't necessary
<nn-ds> what program is the same as cp except puts out a status bar while copying?
<WGGMk> wols: can it hurt?
<Miko-001> hello?
<soda> MenZa: I can easily get a list of CLI of idv3 tools but I have so far been unable to find any that can print arbitrary format strings.
<wols> WGGMk: no, cannot hurt. but loosening perms without reason is sorta bad.it's what windows does, and look at the result
<MenZa> soda: Yeah; I thought I'd used it before, and found support for that
<wols> WGGMk: just feels wrong :)
<Pici> soda: I just did a `aptitude search id3`
<MenZa> soda: my memory is bad, though
<WGGMk> wols: lol, how can i undo it lol
<WGGMk> wols: i should chmod the directory before mount it right?
<wols> WGGMk: as I said: umount, chmod the mountpoint, remount
<WGGMk> wols: got ya
<soda> Pici: Yes, unfortunately none of those indicate 'format string' features. The ones I installed did not have it.
<nn-ds> is there a cp with a status bar ?
<Miko-001> I'm running geubuntu, and I'm getting ready to use the updater. it says that 7.10 is out and there is an install button next to it. will that remove enlightenment and all the settings to it, and install a fresh 7.10 .
<soda> nn-ds: Maybe rsync or scp
<ivze> Is there anyone, ready to help me or tell, n which direction i shall dig? I have a problem : after adding additional memory (512 Mib - > (512+1024)Mib) my kernel (2.6.22-14) have started to freeze (completely, no kernel panic, no reaction to NumLock button). I have allready conducted several experiments, however, yet with no result. Thanks to everybody, for just reading this.
<lorenzo_> soda: please,, what can i do?
<wols> Miko-001: it will upgrade thimngs for which an upgraded package is available. your E17 will stay
<wols> ivze: run a memtest
<ivze> wols: 1 pass, OK
<soda> lorenzo_: I'm not the person that you are looking for
<Miko-001> wols: so it just upgrades that packages installed on this system, and will not change any settings whatsoever?
<wols> ivze: how long did you run memtest and how long until the kernel freezes?
<bazhang> ivze: is the ram seated correctly?
<wols> Miko-001: yes, that's the idea
<lorenzo_> soda: thanks anyway
<razer> plz can any one tell me how to fix my wireless plz
<razer> ?
<Miko-001> wols: sorry, I'm more of a Sabayon kind of guy and I don't use ubuntu, so this is new to me.
<wols> razer: not if you don't giev us more info
<wols> !wireless | razer
<bazhang> razer: need more info
<ubotu> razer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> Miko-001: sabayone doesn't have upgrades when new releases come out?
<WGGMk> wols: still same issue.. i unmounted, chmod 777 /media/VM, (even tried chown <user>), remounted.. cant even create a directory
<razer> my wireless is not working friend
<Miko-001> I'm trying to convert some people to linux, and their new so I figured ubuntu would be the best bet for some noobs.
<wols> WGGMk: what is the smb.conf entry for the share?
<WGGMk> wols: sec
<sYn_0n3> miko---i myself have converted a few people
<Miko-001> Sabayon is another version of gentoo I guess you could say, so there is no automatic updater, yet.
<wols> razer: a) I am not your friend  b) this is as equally useless a problem description than before
<sYn_0n3> they state that its easier than windows as a desktop enviro
<Miko-001> I've converted a lot to sabayon, but they knew their way around a computer.
<ivze> I can't definitely say, how much time the memtest take (it was not today) (10 -- 30  min), but the average time, a freeze happens after launching the Linux, is about 30 min.
<sYn_0n3> sabayon??
<mikeaz> hey, quick question for anyone. how do i get the center button on my mouse to scroll in firefox, instead of just going to my homepage?
<sYn_0n3> you said its a version of ubuntu..does it use the portage updates?
<Miko-001> Yeah, I love sabayon.  I'm a betatester for them.
<wols> ivze: run memtest ovrenight. 4 hours is minimum to get an inklinkg if it's sorta stable
<sYn_0n3> i installed gentoo once a few years ago
<WGGMk> wols: has writeable = yes... besides that only comment and path are defined
<razer> wols, oki i cant fint my networks wireless icant search for my wireless but when i typr iwconfig i can see the wlan0 is there and configured
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols> ivze: check if it's not heat or power issues
<Miko-001> Sabayon is like ubuntu, but the gentoo version.  Gentoo for n00bs.
<bazhang> sYn_0n3: a version of gentoo and offtopic here
<predaeus> mikeaz, wheel or button?
<wols> razer: what wlan chip?
<WGGMk> wols: i should prolly mention that the share is an external HD of the server... mounted to the server in /media/LUGGS
<sYn_0n3> sorry guys
<maybeway36> sabayon is everything
<ivze> wols: well, i will try. Thank You!
<mikeaz> predaeus: the wheel works fine, but i want the button to work
<wols> WGGMk: any errors on the samba log on the server?
<razer> wols, linksys wusb54g
<Miko-001> They are working on a binary package installer for people who like to install prebuilt stuff, kinda like ubuntu.
<WGGMk> wols: where is that located?
<wols> WGGMk: irrelevant. as long as it's moutne on the server
<wols> razer: and it uses what chip? I asked for the chip not the name of the usb stick
<wols> WGGMk: /var/log/samba/
<Miko-001> So, we will have source code installer (portage) and binary installer (entropy), they work together too.
<razer> wols , rt2500usb i thnk how can i know
<Newuserr> does anyone in here knows which service is using port 50153?
<wols> razer: and what driver do you use for it
<sYn_0n3> cool
<wols> razer: do you have the firmware for the rt2500usb in /lib/firmware/?
<razer> wait
<wols> Newuserr: netstat -anp |grp 50153
<wols> Newuserr: netstat -anp |grep 50153
<Miko-001> Anyway, thank you for your help. I really appreciate what you guys do for the community.  I may not use ubuntu out of personal preferance, but I'm glad someone is out there helping people convert to linux easily.
<predaeus> mikeaz, in Linux the middle mouse button serves for fast copy/paste by default. I don't know how to change it but it is so practical anyway.
<razer> wols, i dont think so i use the normal driver , after installing ubuntu
<Miko-001> Thanx again, C ya.
<WGGMk> wols: last error i have recorded was for yesterday
<wols> !wireless | razer
<ubotu> razer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<predaeus> mikeaz, you just leftclick-dragselect over text, and then middle-click where you want to paste the text.
<razer> wols , i didnt get u ?
<wols> WGGMk: chown the directory to your user
<WGGMk> wols: on the server?
<wols> razer: ubuto gave you an url with howtos
<Newuserr> wols: i did it but nothing happens???
<bazhang> razer: you need to read those links
<mikeaz> predaeus: that's cool, but my left hand is always resting right over control c and v
<wols> WGGMk: yes
<predaeus> mikeaz, hm, well sorry I don't know how to change that behaviour.
<razer> wols oki thnx ill read form my 100 time :D if ididnt find it ill come again
<wols> Newuserr: use sudo
<wolfric> someone being bad?
<wolfric> whats with the bans
<wols> razer: search on google for "rt2500usb ubuntu". there are bound to be many howtos for it. avoid the ndiswrapper using ones
<WGGMk> wols: same problem
<wols> wolfric: ompaul is just affirming is harshness
<kidbuntu> how do you connect to the internet using ubuntu via dial up connection only?
<wols> can't think he'd become soft. bad for his image
<wolfric> lol fair enough
<wols> WGGMk: what is the exact error?
<wols> kidbuntu: with pppd
<wols> kidbuntu: you could use something like wvdial
<wols> !info wvdial
<ubotu> wvdial: PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.56-1.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 103 kB, installed size 320 kB
<WGGMk> wols: well besides not being able to create folders/files inside the mount point.. no error
<wolfric> hey does anyone know when it says "please take out the disk put back in the tray and press enter" if i had closed my pc prematurly around then would it screw everything up?
<wolfric> after installing from live cd
<wols> WGGMk: please paste the share entry from smb.conf
<WGGMk> wols: sec
<wols> wolfric: prematurely?
<wolfric> as in it froze so i just hit the power button
<wolfric> now i get a multitude of error messages all from different reasons and i cant boot ANYTHING
<Myrtti> !paste | WGGMk
<ubotu> WGGMk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GHOST> hullo
<WGGMk> wols: http://pastebin.org/12921
<wolfric> i either get a pile of grub errors or "cannot load operating system" this is my laptop btw
<WGGMk> Myrtti: oh i know *snicker* floodbot is on his game
<wols> wolfric: do you have a grub menu?
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is listed as supported device
<GHOST> wolfric one of ur partions might be defectious
<Myrtti> WGGMk: I just get shudders when anyone says they're going to paste something
<wolfric> well i get grub loading stage1.5 grub loading, please wait... error x
<dm> ... in the gspca driver
<wolfric> ive got error 21 and error 5
<WGGMk> Myrtti: i can see why, before when i was really new to IRC i couldnt for the life of me figure out why every time i would paste something i would get booted lol
<GHOST> i had the same prob its aubout partitions
<wolfric> heres the thing... i didnt even install linux on the machine in question... i got an external hard drive and i was installing linux on that from a live cd
<wolfric> i already had a duel boot ubuntu and win xp working just fine on my hard drive inside the computer
<billy> hey guys
<GHOST> me too
<thomas_> hallo
<GHOST> hi*
<dm> But I get error messages when trying to use it with xawtv ("X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode") or camorama. Any idea?
<wols> WGGMk: http://pastebin.org/12922
<razer> wols , can u help me plz because this site is not helping me
<wols> wolfric: where did you install grub and where are grub stage 1.5 and stage2 files?
<wols> 17:53 < wols> razer: search on google for "rt2500usb ubuntu". there are bound to be many howtos for it. avoid the ndiswrapper using ones
<wolfric> i have no idea i didnt even install grub that i knew of
<billy> im a linux noob running ubuntu, and im trying to install the madwifi drivers so as i can use aircrack. however, ubuntu already set up my wireless card, but I haven't a clue how to or whether i have to uninstall the initial drivers i have to install madwifi? ive done a lot of mucking about, is there a way to check if the madwifi drivers are installed via terminal?
<WGGMk> wols: will webmin recognize or overwrite this change?
<wolfric> ubuntu must have done it automaticly
<wols> wolfric: you did install it it's part ofubuntu
<wolfric> i never touched my internal hard drive when i installed it this time
<iCondoulo> would you suggest using Super Grub Disk to fix GRUB?
<wolfric> i just installed ubuntu from a live cd on my usb connected external hard drive
<wols> wolfric: answer my question
<Vajayjay> Hi how do I do a dual boot to install windows xp on a ubuntu system
<wols> WGGMk: do not use webmin. ever
<Pici> !dualboot | Vajayjay
<ubotu> Vajayjay: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<maybeway36> Vajayjay, make space for windows first
<wolfric> i installed ubuntu i assume grub came with it
<maybeway36> with a live CD, run gparted
<wols> Vajayjay: install windows, install XP. done
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<maybeway36> Vajayjay: is ubuntu installed already?
<Vajayjay> ya
<wolfric> is that what you mean wols?
<wols> Vajayjay: install windows, install ubuntu. done
<maek> maybe someone knows, is there a way to pick network settings at boot time for ubuntu/gnome? I have to change my network settings a lot based on where Im working and network manager isnt working. it says it has profiles but I cant seem to save a "Work" or "home" profile. thanks.
<wols> wolfric: I asked where grub is installed
<maybeway36> so 1. make space, 2. install windows, 3. reinstall grub
<maybeway36> 1 and 3 are the only semi-hard parts
<razer> wols , should i formate my linux and reinstall it ?
<wolfric> i have no idea
<iNeo> Resofje: why the ctcp?
<wolfric> im just new to linux
<Ragewarp> i just bought a new samsun 216BW monitor and ubnutu isnt pickiing it up when i have it hokked through DVI. any ideas on why that would be
<wols> maek: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Vajayjay> there's no partition editor on my system :x
<maybeway36> Vajayjay: boot from a live CD
<maybeway36> like Ubuntu live CD, Knoppix, etc.
<wols> razer: and what is that suppsoed to fix? ubuntu is a real OS and not windows
<Vajayjay> alright
<Vajayjay> thanks
<wols> Vajayjay: then install one?
<razer> wols , i know . i read but nothings help me
<WGGMk> wols: still same problem
<razer> wols ,can u please be with me for a little ?
<Condoulo> ok, I really really really need help with GRUB
<wolfric> lol
<maybeway36> Conduolo: what is it?
<GHOST> ;p
<wolfric> looks like wols is being sucked dry with requests for help :P
<GHOST> lo
<razer> wolfric , yeah and i get sucked from ubuntu
<Condoulo> maybeway36- Well it started when I disabled my Ubuntu drive to install XP on the second drive, re-enabled the Ubuntu drive, and then edited GRUB. Worked fine the first boot into XP, then after re-booting out of XP, I got Error 17.
<wolfric> you know i know everyone is supposed to be pro ubuntu or pro linux but ubutu is the worst thing i could have ever come accross... its caused way more trouble then its worth especially with boot issues
<acidicchip> Newbie
<acidicchip> j/k
<acidicchip> :)
<supernerd> ubuntu is not that bad
<bazhang> razer: you need to read the links and do some other reading as well--this is not a super quick fix, and asking repeatedly will not speed up the process
<wols> wolfric: no one is forcing you to use or buy it. unlike windows
<supernerd> ne way
<wolfric> well yeah but the problem is i cant get it off...
<acidicchip> ubuntu is actually the only linux OS I've been able to use without getting completely lost.
<wols> bazhang: but it will annoy people. he's good at it
<maybeway36> Consuolo: you could try reinstalling grub from the live CD
<Condoulo> wolfric- Ubuntu is not that bad. there are just issues that need to be worked out.
<bazhang> wols: too true
<supernerd>  what is  kasablanca
<wols> wolfric: windows recovery console. fixmbr. and it's gone
<Condoulo> maybeway36- I tried doing that. no luck.
<Pici> !info kasablanca | supernerd
<ubotu> supernerd: kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 165 kB, installed size 628 kB
<wolfric> yeah i know it seems pretty true but the problem is that once its on your computer and theres something wrong with it... it just takes so much time getting it off..
<wols> WGGMk: can you create files as root?
<maybeway36> Consuolo: hm... looking uip error 17
<wolfric> especially when its gone grub goes mental
<supernerd> o ok thanks
<wols> wolfric: about 5 minutes. less if your CD drive is fast (or windows boots faster)
<WGGMk> wols: yes
<Condoulo> maybeway36- I am thinking if trying Super Grub Disk and fix it that way.
<wolfric> wols i cant even get ANYTHING to boot
<maybeway36> Conduolo: 17 means it can't mount the partition
<maybeway36> I've used GRUB4DOS on a floppy before to boot linux
<wolfric> since i tried to use i cant even boot into anything not a live cd the hard drive or a usb drive to try solve the issue
<wols> so it looks like a local permission issue. what is the current perms of the mountpoint ls -al /media/VM |grep .
<bazhang> wolfric: with a live cd?
<wols> wolfric: if you can't use a livecd then your computer is broken, not ubuntu
<wolfric> yes i tried a live ubuntu cd i cant boot up into anything
<bazhang> wolfric: sounds like hardware indeed
<wols> wolfric: boot a windows CD
<mneptok> wolfric: use a Windows CD to get to a recovery console or your Windows installation and restore the Windows MBR. Windows can then delete any Linux partitions. try ##windows for help in booting from Windows install media.
<bazhang> either that or the cd is damaged or the cd drive is acting up--wolfric
<wols> WGGMk: so it looks like a local permission issue. what is the current perms of the mountpoint ls -al /media/VM |grep .
<wolfric> thanks...and from what im saying im not trying to bash ubuntu im just really disapointed in it..sorry if i come accross that way..
<WGGMk> wols: http://pastebin.org/12924
<mneptok> wolfric: well, you bashed Ubuntu anyway :)
<wolfric> is there anyway of removing grub with a ubuntu cd if you could get it to work?
<wols> WGGMk: you still haven't changed permissions on the mountpoint!
<iNeo> wolfric: boot disk and run fdisk /mbr
<WGGMk> wols: the share point is owned by my samba user (same username locally on the server) using my samba password (same psswd as local) the mount point is chmod 777
<wols> WGGMk: you are lying: drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4096 2007-12-26 12:08 .
<wols> it is owned by root and has perms 755 -> not user writable
<mneptok> wolfric: boot to a live session or an installation and run "sudo grub-install" with the proper parameters
<SpazmaN> im having a nightmare getting ubuntu to install to my raid 0
<SpazmaN> i nee dhelp :(
<wols> SpazmaN: you need to learn how to ask on irc too
<razer> can any one plz help
<razer> ?
<maybeway36> raid 0 caused problems for me :P
<SpazmaN> sorry :(
<mneptok> SpazmaN: spacebar issues?
<WGGMk> wols: http://pastebin.org/12926
<rbd> hi, do any of you guys find it useful to both install sysstat (sar) and snmpd, and monitor with both? e.g. is there some advantage to doing that...like using snmpd and mrtg for aggregate graphing, but sar for more in-depth analysis in certain situations?
<SpazmaN> :'(
<razer> my wireless is not working i dont know if the driver is removed or what happen to this
<thor> wols are you going to spend the day insulting the visitors?
<white_eagle> ...
<SpazmaN> would somebody be so kind as to help me with an issue i'm having with ubuntu?
<identityx> I tried to install java6.0-doc in Synaptic. Now, this required me to be in root during installation. Changed my mind, don't want to install it anymore etc. so I choose abort in the option it gives me. However, whenever I install something in Synaptic now, it brings up the Sun Java install as well. How do I stop Synaptic from doing this each time? It is a great annoyance.
<iNeo> rbd: use sysstat thats a good choice
<mneptok> SpazmaN: if your RAID chipset is not supported in the Linux kernel or a module, you won't be able to use it.
<wols> WGGMk: that password is useless. especially when you put it in a pastebin
<brobostigon> spazman: what the problem??
<razer> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wols> chown the mountpoint to your user
<razer> yeaaaahhhhhhh thnx for help all
<razer> no one help Oh yeah Good
<razer> bye
<SpazmaN> well, ive installed dmraid, its set my raid as /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID, ive created partitions no problem
<Pici> identityx: Just select the package for removal then.
<SpazmaN> however
<SpazmaN> i cant format them
<wols> WGGMk: also, is samba listening on a public interface btw?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WGGMk> wols: not too worried about the password lol.. ill try chown
<SpazmaN> mkfs just says it cant fid it :(
<razer> assholes
<isabela> hi
<WGGMk> wols: no, only VPN and local
<wols> WGGMk: just checking. the password is still bad :P
<WGGMk> wols: =)
<identityx> Pici: uh, I'm so stupid. Thanks
<wers> whenever I adjust the volume, something pops out of my screen to indicate the volume level. how do I remove that? It seems to be a resource hog. hehe
<wols> Pici: let ompaul do it. he needs to have his little moments of joy :)
<Pici> wols: he quit
<wols> damn deserters
<WGGMk> wols: chowned.. still cant. still shows only root owning it as well
<identityx> Also, I need to change the owner for an NTFS formatted ext. HDD. I know how to go into root, but how and where do I change the owner
<SpazmaN> if i fdisk -l it dosnt see the raid array it just sees the two disks,
<SpazmaN> i feel like im banging my head off a wall trying to get ubuntu to see my raid
<wols> I don't see why it would change owners
<wols> WGGMk: have you checked BEFORE mounting that it has the right owner?
<sonny> salve
<sonny> chi è italianao??
<bazhang> raid0 SpazmaN?
<bazhang> !it | sonny
<ubotu> sonny: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WGGMk> wols: drwxrwxrwx 2 wggmk root
<SpazmaN> bazhang, yes mdraid is set up, ive partition cant format
<sonny> ok
<sonny> grazie a te
<chrismon> I cannot seem to find a desc of the diff between desktop and server distros, anyone have a URL?
<wols> WGGMk: chown wggmk.wggmk
<identityx> I need to change the owner for an NTFS formatted ext. HDD. I know how to go into root, but how and where do I change the owner?
<athos10>  Hi all,
<athos10>   We hacked a auto-documenter project name get-info. (www.tibati.org:8080)
<athos10>   To make the document we used an XML + XSLT + xlstproc to generate PDF.
<athos10>   All works pretty fine.
<athos10>   But we thnik about build ODT instead of PDF.
<athos10>   Do you have any idea to put us on the ritgh way ?
<athos10>  How to conert Xhtml (XML+XSLT) in ODT ?
<WGGMk> wols: still changes back too root
<stdin> chrismon: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<Leo1989> Hi all. Guys, I have installed Firestarter, and I have opened user-pre script (It should be modified for my VPN) but I CANNOT save changes under root. What's wrong? Btw I'm noob
<wathek> py
<Leo1989> \
<mitchp> identityx: there's no ownership for ntfs filesystems
<SpazmaN> :'( can nobody help me
<wols> WGGMk: give the mount gommand uid and umask options. do it the forcible way :)
<Pici> !offtopic | athos10
<ubotu> athos10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chrismon> tdin thanks
<WGGMk> wols: example?
<hdevalence> anybody know if there is an ubuntu package for this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dfu-programmer/
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto this help SpazmaN?
<wols> WGGMk: -o uid=wggmk,umask=755,....
<egc> does anybody have a pointer to instructions on how to make 'keyring manager' not ask me for my password?
<identityx> mitchp: Ok. I have a Ext. HDD NTFS partition mounted, but I can't write files to it. How then, will I achieve this?
<athos10> Oooops, sry buddy, i made manipulation of xchat error.
<athos10> I'm stilling an ubuntu user. Thank for your product.
<athos10> :D
<mikeaz> hey, does anyone know of an application i can use to selectively mute applications?
<SpazmaN> bazhang, ive followed that, it isnt very clear on exact formatting instructions, ive done mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID and mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID with no success just tells me it dosnt exist
<mitchp> identityx: you have to mount it with the permissions you want, the whole drive will have the same permissions.  do you mount it using fstab or manually?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874 egc there is a thread here
<Leo1989> Hi Guys. I have installed Firestarter and have opened "user-pre" file (It should be edited for my VPN), but I CANNOT save changes under root. What's wrong?
<egc> bazhang: thank you!
<albator> Hello, could anyone tell me how i can make apt just.. 'forget' about a broken package? I tried installing hplib ages ago, apt cant remove it beacuse some files are missing, I just need to remove it completely from the dselect list...
<Pici> !info dfu-programmer | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: Package dfu-programmer does not exist in gutsy
<WGGMk> wols: still root.. im gonna call it a day for now.. have to get ready for work..thanks for you help.. im in the right direction now.. ill do a bit of google'in at work
<identityx> mitchp: It mounted on connect. I can unmount/mount in Nautilus but I'm not familiar with using "mount" or any other command
<Pici> hdevalence: I see that package in Hardy, but it doesnt look like its in Gutsy, sorry.
<SpazmaN> mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID1
<bazhang> dual boot SpazmaN?
<SpazmaN> no
<hdevalence> Pici: would it be better to install a hardy .deb or build from source
<Pici> hdevalence: I'd just build from source.
<SpazmaN> ive got xubuntu and ubuntu runing on other machines fine, it seems making raid work is one of the few things windows does FAR better than any linux ive found
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: from sourec... Hi Pici
<shure> test
<iNeo> SpazmaN: then keep using Windows
<SpazmaN> ive been at this for hours total nightmare
<SpazmaN> 1neo id rather not :P
<mitchp> identityx: you'll have to change the options in fstab. (it's a file somewhere in the /etc directory, I don't remember specifics, I'm not on my linux box)  I'm sure there's an fstab how-to somewhere if you look hard enough
<SpazmaN> hence my trying to get any sort of help
<EtteSB> anyone able to tell me how to mount a NTFS drive? its a removable so its going to be on a USB connection
<iNeo> SpazmaN: look for a real hardware raid controller like 3ware
<SpazmaN> 1neo, i'm poor id rather just get this working
<albator> ettesb just use -t ntfs
<iNeo> SpazmaN: all those software raid controllers suck
<Jack_Sparrow> SpazmaN: True hardware raid is not a problem..  trying to get a windows based soft raid system to work with linux.. when no driver support is available.. much harder..  NOt worth it in my opinion
<wers> what is gnome-at-visual -s?
<Andeh> How do i get Ubuntu to use my monitor at the full resolution, 1680x1050 instead of 1400x1050, which looks crap?
<brobostigon> i have a problem, i connected my ext hdd, no problem, no errors, i try to open it with nautilus, and get the floowing error ( nautilus cannot display /media/disk plaease select another viewer) whats this error, i have never seen it before, and what does it mean??
<wols> !fixres | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iNeo> SpazmaN: then use the buildin software raid from Linux
<wols> brobostigon: dos ls on a termina for the harddisk work?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593109 SpazmaN may be a swap issue
<GStory> Quick question, I hope.  What advantage is there to installing amavisd when ClamAV Spamassassin can work with Postfix directly?  It seems like a middle man to me.
<visik7> anyone know how to got google live search inside deskbar applet ?
<sung_> 02
<brobostigon> wols, i can eccesss it via terminal(mc) fine.
<iNeo> GStory: amavis can check extra mail messages
<wols> !blame nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blame nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<albator> is there a command to make apt forget about removeing a package? I have a broken package that wont remove, its nothing important so i just need to make apt stop trying to process it
<hdevalence> ./configure gives me "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<GStory> iNeo: what do you mean my extra mail messages?
<wols> albator: while there are ways it'S the wrong way to do it
<EtteSB> albator: meh, it picked it up its self :3 <3 ubuntu
<Pici> hdevalence: install build-essential
<wols> hdevalence: you get the source package from hardy and build a .deb  package from it
<wols> you don't use configure;make
<Pici> wols: I dont think thats a good idea.
<SpazmaN> dmraid is seeing and apparently setting up my raid fine, ive managed to partition it using gparted (fdisk dosnt want to know) however i cant format it just tells me it dosnt exsist
<albator> cool, just rtfm apt then? :)
<iNeo> GStory: sorry typo, amavis checks extra information when a message is send or recieved
<wols> Pici: why not?
<quaal> why does my mdadm raid partition keep disappearing
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: What are you trying to build/install?
<Pici> wols: Specific package dependencies might mess things up, like asking for packages that arent in gutsy yet.
<SpazmaN> took 5 minutes to get to that stage spent 3 hours stuck with absolutely no luck
<wols> Pici: installing stuff with disregard to the package system is worse. then you need equivs and such
<GStory> iNeo: ok. Are you talking about header and body checks beyond what MailScanner does?
<wols> Pici: ever done a backport?
<Andeh> wols: Reconfiguring XORG entirely seems rather inneficient since I have everything running perfectly except for the screen res...
<iNeo> GStory: Amavis is simmaler to MailScanner
<iNeo> GStory: both are frameworks
<hdevalence> Jack_Sparrow: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dfu-programmer/ , as a dependency for this http://www.tuxisalive.com/documentation/how-to/daemon-and-api-setup
<wols> Pici: if you want to backport things like X or gnome, then it's hairy but for most stuff it's fine and clean
<GStory> iNeo: ok, the reason I ask is the how to from Ubuntu shows both in an install.
<brobostigon> wols: what doeos that error mean, i have never seen that error in nautilus before, if you can give me an idea what the error means i can problem solve, ( nautilus cannot display /media/disk plaease select another viewer)
<wols> brobostigon: since I don't use nautilus: no clue
<iNeo> GStory: a bit strange, use MailScanner or amavis
<wols> brobostigon: I think nautilus tries to uase a special viewer like for pictures, chokes on the data and spits out an error
<brobostigon> anyone alse, and ideas,(nautilus cannot display /media/disk plaease select another viewer)??
<brobostigon> thanks wols
<Andeh> wols: I reconfigured XORG, I told it to use the monitor's full res, and it still doesnt show up in the options.
<GStory> iNeo: I prefer MailScanner since I am familiar with it.  I screwed up last week and had Feisty in my sources list on a Dapper system.  When I pgrade Postfix, MailScanner decided to stop looking at the hold que.
<wols> Andeh: pastbein your xorg.log
 * iNeo gets a cup of coffee
<iNeo> GStory: a good choice
<Intelli> I need help. When creating the partitions in cfdisk, does the swap space need to be flagged as bootable? Also, the Linux partition itself should be the primary partition, correct?
<frojnd> hello there
<brobostigon> wols: if i run nautilus with gksudo, it works fine.
<frojnd> I am looking for somekind of a tool that can recover DVD/CD ?
<iNeo> GStory: work with what your familiar with
<wols> brobostigon: permission problem then
<frojnd> I have a little problem with recognizing the dvd
<GStory> iNeo: Besides, I can take the existing MainScanner.conf file from the goofed VM and put it on the new one.  :)
<Andeh> wols: xorg.log is in /etc/X11 right?
<wols> frojnd: recover means what?
<hdevalence> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SpazmaN> :'(
<brobostigon> ok wols, thanks for the idea.
<GStory> Thanks.
<wols> Andeh: no, in your log files directory
<Andeh> wols: Where is that?
<wols>  /var/log/
<frojnd> wols, so I can see what's on the DVD.. now I can't see anything and my cdrom is making some weird sounds
<iNeo> GStory: good luck with, lets know how it's working
<brobostigon> wols: do i change the permission on /media/disk or /dev/sda1  ??
<Andeh> wols: http://pastebin.com/d336b8a2d
<pradeepvglughyd> anyone help me getting ubuntu installed on my AMD 690G based mobo ,thanks in advance
<nalioth> ullis: have you compiled transmission ?
<Andeh> wols: line 150: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.
<Whitor> Is there a gnome specific channel?
<Andeh> wols: I remember on windows I had to install drivers for this weird monitor.
<Whitor> nm
<identityx> Can you boot into the desktop as root?
<GStory> iNeo:  I am going to copy my custom goo over to the new build.  I am trying to not recreate all the email accounts so I plan to copy over the folders, user, groups and password related files over.  Kinda wishing I had created a virtual domain now.  Less user junk to deal with.
<identityx> Just for a few minutes or so
<ullis> nalioth, No I downloaded a package
<nalioth> ullis: the command is 'transmission-gtk' (i hope it was an official package)
<ullis> nalioth, Yeah. I can get it started, but what then? I still haven't found any documentation.
<Pir8> is there a way to find out which processes are using how much memory etc /
<kevinth> Hi I have a problem with apache rewrite module
<xtknight> Pir8, gnome-system-monitor or top (Command line)
<kevinth> mod_rewrite is loaded but
<Pir8> Thanks.
<frojnd> is there any tool for recovering dvds ? like thisone for wins: http://www.softplatz.com/Soft/Utilities/Backup/Recovery-Toolbox-for-CD-Free.htmlhttp://www.softplatz.com/Soft/Utilities/Backup/Recovery-Toolbox-for-CD-Free.html
<kevinth> it is not working from .htaccess file
<Pir8> top I should've known that... :(
<kevinth> can anybody help me out?
<Andeh> wols: What does it mean when xorg says that there are "no valid modes for" my correct resolution?
<Pir8> 16488 pir8    15   0  727m 242m  31m S    1 12.0  63:59.52 firefox-bin  <--- why is firefox such a memory hog !
<nalioth> ullis: the transmission home page has oodles of docs
<What_the_Deuce> Hey all. anyone got experience of synergy, trying to set up mac OS as server and ubuntu box as client. PM me please.
<mavi-> Pir8: you can turn off FX caching if you need more memory
<mavi-> Pir8: type about:config in the adress-par
<mavi-> bar*
<Andeh> wols: I think it means the NVIDIA driver doesnt support it; I had to install an extra driver from the monitor's website on Windows XP,
<Pir8> ok let me try that...do you have any other hacks that you may know of (or a url that has them) to make ff more efficient.
<SpazmaN> Error: Could not stat device /dev/mapper/jmicron_GRAID - No such file or director, but there is
<ullis> nalioth, Really? I've looked at: http://transmission.m0k.org/ but haven't found any oodles so far.
<mavi-> Pir8: google "firefox about:config speedup" and you'll find alot of guides
<nalioth> ullis: it's pretty self explanatory
<kevinth> Does anybody knows how to set up apache2 rewrite module?
<nalioth> ullis: it's a simple but powerful torrent client
<Pir8> mavi-,  great. Thank you mate.
<nalioth> ullis: you might want to join #transmission
<mavi-> Pir8: but i disabled java and got flashblock and that solved my problems
<Pir8> java I want to keep...
<kevinth> Can anybody help me with apache rewrite module?
<Pir8> flashblock I used to have, but dont want to have too many extensions loaded.
<bazhang> ullis: it is superb
<Sludge321> kevin: its something like "sudo a2enmod rewrite"
<ullis> nalioth, If you're into geek, I'm sure it is, but I like to get some pointers how to get going. I'm in #transmission already.
<wols> Andeh: I means the monitors says it can do it and nvidia says with the way I'm configured and what the monitor reports as being capable it's not possible
<pradeepvglughyd> anyone help me getting ubuntu installed on my AMD 690G based mobo, has anyone tried other distros!!!!
<nalioth> ullis: you click on "open" and navigate to your torrent
<kevinth> sludge321: I did enabled
<ullis> But I'll figure it out I guess. Thanks.
<wols> nvidia cards can do 1650x1050 easily
<kevinth> and I even see it is enabled in PHP info
<kevinth> but
<steadfast> can i reconstruct my partition table if its been corrupted?
<Andeh> wols: Ah. So um, what is there to do?
<kevinth> it is not working from htaccess file
<Sludge321> you also need to specify AllowOverride all in the site config file
<frojnd> anyone know any recovery tool for recovering DVDs on linux platforms ?
<ullis> nalioth, Doh. Now I see that a tracker I'm using has banned transmission
<kevinth> sludge321: where do I write "AllowOveride" rule?
<kevinth> in the htaccess file?
<Sludge321> It will be in the site config file
<chazco> Hi... i'm having problems with differences between OpenOffice, Textmaker and MS Word... the pagenation, and even individual line spacing seems to vary wildly, even though they're all using the same settings. I have the MS fonts installed... any ideas? Its important since I need to work on uni stuff :)
<Sludge321> when you did "a2ensite mysite"
<XNor> I installed compiz and emerald, is there a separate package for the themes?
<XNor> Looking for a thin titlebar one because my display is 800x480
<albator> wols: the remove script was trying to stop a service that wasnt there, I just changed it to restart one that was =s
<albator> gone now =)
<steadfast> is there anyway using an ubuntu live cd i can reconstruct my hdd partition table if its been corrupted or otherwise?
<Sludge321> that "mysite" file would have been the site config file
<SpazmaN> well thanks a bunch for all the awesome help i'll be off then :P
<zeroflag> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<chrismon> What's the rate at which Ubuntu generall incorporates update Linux software (like glibc, gtk, etc).  How long is the way from Linux release to Ubuntu updates?
<sdornan> It usually doesn't take long with the really popular programs
<Sludge321> If URL rewrite (.htaccess) is required then change "AllowOveride None" to "AllowOveride All" in the <Directory /var/www/mysite.com.au/html> section.
<chrismon> sdornan, what about kernel updates?
<sdornan> But the not-so-widely-used programs take forever
<Andeh> wols: Uh, so I am stuck with a blurry, deformed display?
<chrismon> sdornan, its more libraries and kernel modules taht I am concernedwith
<sdornan> ah
<quaal> why does my soundcard change from hw:1,0 to hw:0,0 to hw:1,0 to hw:0,0 repeat every time computer gets restarted
<Sludge321> in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite
<bazhang> got to rest a bit..back later
<zeroflag> chrismon: between 5 months to 5 years. e.g. mono is half a year old and only scheduled for update in hardy (about 4 more months to wait)...
<sdornan> well, the current linux header kernel version is 2.6.23.12 and ubuntu 7.10 uses 2.6.22.14
<ron_asheton> hi... I installed ubuntu on my pen drive but my computer offers no usb storage device boot. what should I do?
<chrismon> zeroflag, heh that narrows it down :)
<zeroflag> the kernel also has a few issues but everyone is to scared to update...
<sdornan> what's wrong with the current kernel?
<choongii> is there a way to prepend text to a file? like echo bla >> blargh, cept prepend it instead of appending it
<Sludge321> kevinth: that sorted it?
<zeroflag> a few incompatibilities with certain (closed source) software
<XNor> ron_asheton: boot cd, floppy, etc
<Parsi> is there a method to auto re-connect after disconnecting a dsl connection?
<zeroflag> e.g. creative x-fi drivers, epsxe, certain 32bit (packed) binaries, etc.
<sdornan> ah, current ubuntu kernel is from nov 21, so it's not that far behind
<ullis> How can I see what version of a software package I will get downloading with apt-get? I want to dl transmission, but don't know what version I'll get.
<ron_asheton> XNor, how do I burn a cd with lilo?
<sdornan> it'll download whichever one is in the repository
<ullis> sdornan, And which one is that? Can I see that somehow?
<zeroflag> sdornan: it's only the update for 2.6.22, not the new 2.6.23...
<XNor> ron_asheton: isolinux or something, so probably best to install ubuntu on the cd
<sdornan> ullis, look it up in synaptic
<steadfast> can i reconstruct my partition table if its been corrupted using the live cd?
<simion314_> hi, i changed my internet provider and now i get in xchat  the error: Couldn't look up your hostname. . It connects after 5-10 minutes. Why this happened?
<XNor> ron_asheton: well, not sure if that would even work
<ullis> sdornan, OK. I'll try that, thanks.
<fabio> any one can explain me how to install kiba-dock????
<fabio> on ubuntu
<sdornan> ./configure
<sdornan> make
<sdornan> make install?
<kikr> anyone know of a screensaver that is a digital clock?
<simion314_> hi, i changed my internet provider and now i get in xchat  the error: Couldn't look up your hostname. . It connects after 5-10 minutes. Why this happened?
<fabio> sdornan make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Hypergraphe> Hello !
<fabio> sdornan not work
<sdornan> fabio, did ./configure work?
<fabio> yes
<sdornan> so it finished with no errors?
<pradeepvglughyd> how to  install ubuntu on AMD 690G based mobo, it gets stuck while starting X, has anyone tried other distros!!!!i feel ignored
<fabio> sdornan; No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<fabio> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<fabio> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<fabio> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DBUS_CFLAGS
<fabio> and DBUS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<fabio> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > fabio
<billy> i ran the command dmesg and wanted to just see what it did, and i found [   23.748000] ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3) which relates to my wireless, and was wondering what does the part in brackets mean? as i have just installed madwifi 0.9.3.3, id like to know why its in brackets, thanks
<sdornan> fabio, well, you need to install the dbus-glib package and then run ./configure again
<fabio> sdornan where i get?
<sdornan> billy, i think that's the frequency it's operating on? maybe?
<sdornan> fabio, search "dbus" in synaptic
<billy> 0.9.3.3 a frequency? i doubt it :p, its the version of madwifi i just tried to install (im a linux noob) and was wonderin why its in brackets? is it meaning its not in use?
<sdornan> billy, oh i thought you meant 23.748
<xtknight> 0.9.3.3 AM?  i listen to that all the time ;)
<billy> oh, no :p
<billy> any ideas guys?
<xtknight> billy, the brackets contain a timestamp
<gary4gar> please suggest any pdf editor ?
<xtknight>  billy, seconds since your kernel started, or sometihng like that
<Whitor> Hi... How can I see a list of connected hard drives? I'd like to see if a USB drive is being recognized... just not mounted.... any help ?
<quaal> why does my soundcard change from hw:1,0 to hw:0,0 to hw:1,0 to hw:0,0 repeat every time computer gets restarted
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: kpdf
<XNor> gary4gar: edit existing or printing to pdf?
<XNor> kpdf is an editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: editor.. not just reader... ugh sorry
<billy> xtknight, sorry, i meant the 2nd set of rounded brackets
<billy> ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)
<xtknight> billy, oh.  i think 0.9.3.3 is the version of the driver and 0.9.4.5 is the version of the package, or something like this
<gary4gar> i have a PDF, which i want to edit, which package do  i use?
<xtknight> athpci contains several libs.  0.9.3.3 is probably the version of the core lib
<xtknight> whereas whole ath_pci package has some other newer libs so they call it 0.9.4.5
<XNor> gary4gar: can try pdfedit
<Sharpie> how do i rename all the files in a dir? (like, rename all .doc to .docx, just a random example)
<billy> ahh right, okay, thats fine then, cheers :) i just thought for some reason i had a version 0.9.4.5 running and i wanted 0.9.3.3 that was sittin in the background
<xtknight> billy, used ath_pci before, i dont think anything's wrong
<Whitor> Sharpie: mv *.doc *.docx
<Sharpie> Whitor: tried it, didn't work
<Whitor> let me...
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdfedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfedit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !find pdfedit
<ubotu> Found: pdfedit
<simion314_> what alternative are for dc++?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pdfedit
<ubotu> pdfedit: Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 2776 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<XNor> heh, i wasn't even sure pdfedit was a package
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the spam people...
<sdornan> simion314, linuxdcpp
<infinitycircuit> Shadowpillar, you need to use cut/sed in a for loop
<infinitycircuit> i mean Sharpie
<simion314_> what alternative are for dc++?
<rsk> simion314_: bittorrent
<rsk> :F
<almancora> On my extrenal hd are folders I cannot delete because of permission, how do I change the permission to me or root?
<sdornan> simion314, usenet
<MenZa> dm: I'm unable to help you, but I'll have to applaud the phrasing of your question.
<XNor> someone said bittorrent wasn't "peer to peer"
<sdornan> XNor, it is
<gary4gar> XNor, its takes text as images :X
<XNor> gary4gar: huh?
<simion314_> rsk: i mean other p2p software, dc++ is not working for me, maybe is something else maybe better?
<gary4gar> XNor, yeah....i have simple text doc in PDF,, which i want to edit
 * dm can't tell if there's any ironic touch in MenZa's answer ...
<AlesYoper> Hi all! (again) Anyone knows why my laptop battery life comes to be 30% shorter in Gutsy?
<XNor> gary4gar: that you might need something called OCR
<MenZa> dm: there wasn't. We don't get that well-phrased questions a lot.
<MenZa> dm: but alas, this is offtopic---carry on, and good luck.
<XNor> gary4gar: I don't know any good linux packages for it off the top of my head
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, shorter than what?
<almancora> On my extrenal hd are folders I cannot delete because of permission, how do I change the permission to me or root?
<Sharpie> how do i rename all files in a directory from .htm to .html (random example)?
<gary4gar> XNor, okay :(
<almancora> On my extrenal hd are folders I cannot delete because of permission, how do I change the permission to me or root? I tried with preferences but it didn't work
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: 5 hrs in XP and 3,5 hrs in Gutsy. It is said that Feisty was comparable to XP, but haven't tried it
<infinitycircuit> Sharpie, the basic syntax is: for i in *.htm; do mv $i [cut/sed command]; done
<jamiejackson> is there a player that runs on old (minimal) hardware that also syncs to ipods, or should i just use gtkpod?
<sandr-> almancora, try sudo chown <username> <directory>
<XNor> gary4gar: some PDFs I think can contain actual text, but most converters just put it in an image and pack as pdf
<infinitycircuit> Sharpie, you will have to google the syntax of the cut command since i can't remember it off the top of my head
<Greevous> What's an efficient filesystem for a USB flash drive?
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, compiz fusion will be dragging you down a bit
<sdornan> almancora, just delete the folders in a terminal with sudo
<Andeh> wols: Are you still here?
<zeroflag> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> almancora: Are you running gutsy?  have you enabled ntfs write if they are ntfs.. have you tried gksudo nautilus?
<MenZa> Greevous: fat32, if you wish to use it on Linux and Windows boxen
<gary4gar> XNor, hmmm
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, install powertop from the repositories and follow its suggestions it should get you back an hour
<MenZa> !flash | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sandr-> Greevous, many people use fat
<infinitycircuit> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<MenZa> Greevous: if you only plan to run it on *nix, I suggest ext3.
<Greevous> MenZa: are there any opportunities for security with fat?
<RoshanK> greevous, if you use fat, you can't have files larger than 4gb on it
<Greevous> RoshanK:
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: i have disabled compiz and all effects + suggestions from powertop? Got only up to 4 hrs. Is there anything else to do?
<Greevous> it's a 2GB anyway
<sdornan> Greevous, what security problems are you worried about with a flash drive?
<RoshanK> greevous: unless you have files that large i don't think it would matter
<MenZa> Greevous: not to my knowledge
<Greevous> no worries, just curious
<infinitycircuit> Greevous, actually you probably want ext2 for linux because using a journaling filesystem might needlessly reduce the life of the flash
<MenZa> Greevous: I'm not sure if you can truecrypt that.
<wathek> arrrrg it makes me mad my Ubuntu freezes a lot I can't even access to the other smb shares of the other pc in my network :(
<almancora> Jack_Sparrow, my external hd is formatted fat32, Nautulius???
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, there is always more to do :)
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, use sysv-rc-conf to disable non-essential services
<tomtt> how do i disable a single user's password?
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, make sure that hdparm is turning on apm power saving
<sdornan> i would format an external hard drive with ext3
<RoshanK> does anyone know how to restart emerald, or possibly x?
<Jack_Sparrow> almancora: from terminal type gksudo nautilus
<XNor> oh, I have a 4gb flash disk
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, you can also get a newer kernel with hpet support which will lead to big improvements
<Greevous> infinitycircuit: would a journaling fs reduce the life if it were only half of the drive (as in one of two partitions)?
<infinitycircuit> Greevous, i don't know
<XNor> I set noatime and all, FAT is used on jumpdrives all the time without that much of a problem (and the journal is in the same place)
<niux_lab> i need help with USB in VirtualBox
<Whitor> Sharpie: chcase -x 's/doc/docx/' '*.doc'
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: how can I do the thing with hparm? Where can I get this new kernel with HPET!? Please tell me :D
<MenZa> niux_lab: #vbox is probably a better bet
<almancora> ) Jack_Sparrow, done whats next?
<MenZa> also, niux_lab, feel free to join us in #ubuntu-dk
<ageorge> I'm not able to get sound in ubuntu, sound works fine when I ran it from a live cd, but after installing, it no longer works.  What should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> almancora: see if you can do what you wanted to do..
<niux_lab> MenZa, yeah:) thanks
<niux_lab> MenZa, on this network?
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, the easy way to manage hdparm is to use laptop mode tools which i believe is already on gutsy
<MenZa> niux_lab: indeed. :)
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, gksu gedit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<RoshanK> ageorge you possibly need the driver for the sound card but i'm not sure
<Whitor> Sharpie: not intuitive ....
<almancora> Jack_Sparrow, can't delete folder
<niux_lab> MenZa, will do:)
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, it is well commented, just turn on all the power save options
<Jack_Sparrow> almancora: then it isnt a permission problem
<sdornan> ageorge, download newest alsa drivers, configure and install them
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: thanks! what about that kernel you were talking about?
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, also compiz fusion isn't actually the power drain...it's dri support in the graphics drivers
<Yancho> how can i remove gnome so i can install xfce instead of it please?
<Sharpie> Whitor: um, did you say anything before "not intuitive"? i'm using irssi and i can't scroll up :/
<MenZa> Sharpie: PgUp
<Whitor> Sharpie: yeah
<ageorge> sdornan, I've already tried installing alsa drivers
<lonejack> hi, what is the best sw to convert, manage, burn from CD to mp3? Thank you
<Whitor> Sharpie: chcase -x 's/doc/docx/' '*.doc'
<iNeo> Pir8:
<MenZa> Sharpie: and PgDn will scroll for you
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow how would i restart emerald or possibly x?
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, if you add Option   "NoDRI" to the Devices section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf that will save battery life
<MenZa> lonejack: from CD to mp3? Soundjuicer.
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: i have disabled DRI according to intel www.lesswats.org suggestions already
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, oh ok
<MenZa> RoshanK: emerald --replace in a terminal
<Sharpie> MenZa: no it won't
<MenZa> RoshanK: restart X with Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<Pir8> iNeo,  ?
<ageorge> When I changed the sound prefernaces to CA106 and pressed the test button, I was able to audio, but nothing in any other programs.
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, the easy way to get a 2.6.24 kernel with hpet is to use the zen kernel from the ubuntu forums
<MenZa> Sharpie: It's supposed to.
<lonejack> MenZa: thank you I'll check it..
<Sonic1> oi, what do I need to install to get amarok to play mp3s?
<iNeo> Pir8: yep
<Sharpie> Whitor: chcase doesn't exist
<tomtt> Would the best way to disable a user's password be to replace his password entry in /etc/shadow with !    ?
<MenZa> !restricted | Sonic1
<ubotu> Sonic1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RoshanK> MenZa the thing is that i can't see the upper toolbar with the minimize buttons etc and i just need to get it back possibly without restarting ubuntu completely
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: will it work by just installing it with synaptic?
<andruk> wine-doors is not downloading visual C++ runtime libraries 6... whats up with that?
<MenZa> RoshanK: try killall -9 emerald && emerald --replace
<Pir8> iNeo, you typed something for me?
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, it isn't in the repositories i believe
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: hold alt , click and drag the window
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: oh sorry. i just have to check it in the ubuntuforums?
<iNeo> Pir8: I think a typo, sorry
<pradeepvglughyd> how to  install ubuntu on AMD 690G based mobo, it gets stuck while starting X, has anyone tried other distros!!!!i feel ignored
<infinitycircuit> AlesYoper, it's in the section on tutorials and tips if i remember correctly
<Pir8> iNeo, No worries  :)
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow i don't know what the alt click and drag would do apart from move it on workspaces
<RoshanK> MenZa thank you 'emerald --replace
<MenZa> RoshanK: no problem
<RoshanK> ' worked
<AlesYoper> infinitycircuit: hope it is not too hard to install it :D thanks - you help is very much appreciated!
<fabio> sdornam: the files in the kiba-dock pakage is AUTHORS     configure.ac  icons    kiba-dock.pc.in  NEWS    src
<fabio> autogen.sh  COPYING       include  kiba-settings    po      TODO
<fabio> ChangeLog   files         INSTALL  Makefile.am      README  VERSION
<iNeo> Pir8: nice evening
<fabio> how to instal this
<Jack_Sparrow> pradeepvglughyd: Use F6 at the start or install screen and options like noapic  or others.. if all else fails try the alternate install cd
<andruk> pradeepvglughyd: dont feel ignored...
<kayce> is there a channel for getting help with installing windows games using wine?
 * Sonic1 starts installing random crap again then
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: I thought you just needed it for this one occurance..
<sdornan> fabio, did you install the dbus package?
<andruk> kayce: check out wine-doors
<RoshanK> woah
<kayce> wine-doors?
<Whitor> Sharpie: Third time is a charm... i hope... rename -n ’s/\.doc$/\.docx/’ *.doc
<Jack_Sparrow> kayce:    #winehq
<pradeepvglughyd> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<fabio> yes sdornan but now i cant do the comand ./configure
<kayce> thank you
<What_the_Deuce> Hi. Synergy problem: trying to set up mac as server, ubuntu as client with quicksynergy.
<pradeepvglughyd> andruk, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> pradeepvglughyd: NOt many helpers in the channel today..
<sdornan> fabio, you're in the right directory?
<fabio> sdornan this is the files into the pakage AUTHORS     configure.ac  icons    kiba-dock.pc.in  NEWS    src
<fabio> autogen.sh  COPYING       include  kiba-settings    po      TODO
<fabio> ChangeLog   files         INSTALL  Makefile.am      README  VERSION
<fabio> yes
<lucian> hi. im trying to change the automount settings for my external hd. they are currently displayed as "rw nosuid nodev uid=1000 fmask=0077 dmask=0077 codepage=cp437 iocharset=iso8859-1 shortname=mixed usefree utf8" for a vfat fs ... ok, i simply want to add gid=1000 but when i do and unmount, poweroff, power on to initiate an automount it says i have an invalid mount option... why is that?  I know gid=1000 or gid=lucian works because i can m
<sdornan> fabio, what's it say when you ./configure?
<RoshanK> so i closed the terminal after i entered 'emerald --replace' and when i closed terminal i think emerald crashed again b/c all those titlebars dissappeared again
<dahitokiri> does the 7.10 kernel come with tuxonice?
<Jack_Sparrow> fabio: You have been asked repeatedly NOT to paste into the channel...  USE THE PASTEBIN
<fabio> sdornan the error with dbus
<infinitycircuit> dahitokiri, i don't believe so
<hdevalence> I'm having a weird problem. BASH is telling me no such file or directory but ls says otherwise
<iDope> My install of Gutsy freezes from time to time
<fabio> Jack_Sarrow its only 3 lines
<tevfik> hey
<Pir8> iDope,  I ran into that problem a few times as well.
<iDope> didn't happen in 7.04
<tevfik> how can i choose primary sound card ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fabio: three lines plus your comment. you do it repeatedly... Do not continue
<Sharpie> Whitor: or not: Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.
<iDope> Pir8: found out what was causing it?
<kayce> everyone thats in #winehq isent there or just not responding
<infinitycircuit> hdevalence, what exactly is the error
<fabio> sdornan but now says bash: ./configure: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<fabio> not found
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow or MenZa btw when i entered 'emerald --replace' the command dosent seem to finish b/c it said something wasnt suppoerted and would be ignored
<tevfik> hey can anybody help me ?
<tevfik> how can i choose primary sound card?
<sdornan> fabio, that sounds like you're in the wrong directory
<MenZa> RoshanK: probably means nothing
<iDope> the only things which I can suspect really are a general instability issue or Compiz Fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: HAve you changed any sources or installed things from non-official repos
<iDope> I am about to recompile the kernel in hope of fixing it
<Megaqwerty> tevfik: System>Preferences>Sound
<RoshanK> MenZa but when i close terminal emerald crashes again or something as the titlebars dissappear again
<kayce> i'm trying to install World of Warcraft on Linux Ubuntu 7.10 using wine, can anyone help me?    noone responded in #winehq
<infinitycircuit> iDope, did you have a good burn?  that is the most common cause of random crashes alon with broken hardware
<sdornan> kayce, usually you can just run the install program
<tevfik> Megaqwerty: i choose in there. but nothing change..
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow these are some themes i got off of gnome art i believe
<MenZa> RoshanK: yeah; because it's running in the terminal
<Megaqwerty> tevfik: that's the extent of my knowledge on that issue. Sorry
<tevfik> Megaqwerty: it continue to play on my second sound card.
<MenZa> RoshanK: try either running the command in ALT+F2, or do killall -9 emerald && emerald --replace&exit
<kayce> well, the pc dvd doesnt have a reguler installer that i could find
<tevfik> Megaqwerty: thank you
<iDope> errm I probably did
<sdornan> kayce, should be install.exe or something
<tevfik> why nobody listen to me =o\
<jebblue> kayce winehq.org should be the best wine resource
<hdevalence> infinitycircuit: When I execute the program "tuxd" I get bash: /usr/local/bin/tuxd: No such file or directory. Then I do ls -l and find that
<RoshanK> MenZa unfortunately it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: that shouldnt be the issue....   hopefully you didnt run automatix or envy  either(both bad ideas)
<MenZa> RoshanK: odd o_O
<sdornan> kayce, installer.exe
<kayce> ok, i'll look again
<Megaqwerty> kayce: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/12/20/how-to-run-world-of-warcraft-wow-in-linux-using-wine/  Just skip the Envy Step. You should really use the restricted manager to install the proprietary video drivers
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow i didn't im running gutsy
<kayce> i looked everywhere on the cd and there is no installer.exe >.<
<hdevalence> it's a symlink to /opt/tuxdroid/bin/tuxd
<volkov_> Hello
<hdevalence> Then I get bash: /opt/tuxdroid/bin/tuxd: No such file or directory when I try to launch that
<RoshanK> so is there some way i could restart X i suppose without having to completely restart my system?
<sdornan> kayce, there should be... i used to play it and installed it myself that way in wine
<ng0n> quick queston: what is keyring manager ?
<hdevalence> But ls says it IS there
<kayce> hmm..
<volkov_> czech republick??
<hdevalence> and I have the permissions
<MenZa> !cz | volkov_
<ubotu> volkov_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<andruk> wine-doors is getting stuck downloading "Application Pack Visual C++ runtime libraries 6", help?
<quaal> ng0n, a program to store your keys
<volkov_> yes
<n2diy> RoshanK: ctr+alt+backspace
<kayce> only thing remotely close to that is Installer Launcher and its not an .exe
<sdornan> kayce, so you're browsing the files on the disk itself?
<Megaqwerty> kayce: did you see the tutorial? It goes step by step though the installation process
<What_the_Deuce> synergy, mac OS/Ubuntu? anyone?
<emad> hello everybody , i have a problem with system sound notifications .... any ideas ????
<Megaqwerty> What_the_Deuce: what are you having problems with in synergy?
<kayce> yes, i went to the tutorial, i have the game itself already installed, trying to install the expansion (Burning Crusade)
<RoshanK> thank you to whomever it was that helped. restarting X through ctrl alt backspace solved the issue
<Megaqwerty> kayce: sorry, I didn't understand
<grumo> how would i go about  substituting a library (libgpod) from the repository by compiling it from a tar ball? What i did was to use check install but when i then try to remove the repository one, aptitudes want to remove all the dependencies
<Whitor> hi... How do I change my desktop resolution in KDE ?
<sdornan> kayce, right click on the installer launcher and run under wine
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: Careful using that with programs still running...
<kayce> tried that
<What_the_Deuce> Trying to set up mac as server, ubuntu as client but failing. however ubuntu as server and mac as client works fine
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow so i guess i would have to make sure i save changes huh. apart from that is there a shortcut to open something like taskmanager in ubuntu (like ctrl alt delete)
<Jack_Sparrow> grumo: What are you trying to install. as it looks like you are heading into trouble
<Megaqwerty> What_the_Deuce: I have no idea why it wouldn't work...I'd check the errors the client puts out on the command-line. Sorry I can't help any more, I have to leave. Good Luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: MOre than just losing your changes you could cause other problems, some people here are fanatic about not using that command and just having people log out etc
<DrFrankenstein> hi. I booted my Father's Toshiba Satellite laptop using the 7.10 live CD and the X server was set to an humongous DPI, making fonts about 100 pixels high, and rendering GNOME unusable
<zeroflag> should I update to hardy? I REALLY need some of the updates and I can't wait for backport to get working...
<emad> i have a problem with system sound notifications .... any ideas ????
<emad> i have a problem with system sound notifications .... any ideas ????
<grumo> Jack_Sparrow: I am trying to substitude the libgpod library provided by the repository by compiling my own
<DrFrankenstein> is there a way to override this DPI problem?
<infinitycircuit> zeroflag, if you need the updates then it's worth a try...just back up
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow after i ran the command i realized i could've just logged out and did the same., but is there a shortcut to press to bring up a taskmanager like in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> zeroflag: make a backup of your current system or just add it as a second os on your existing system
<DrFrankenstein> (booting using the livd CD)
<DrFrankenstein> emad > does playing music work?
<skeff> hi there! I want to replace the iwl4965 wireless card driver with an ndiswrapper one, how do I stop iwl4965 from loading at bootup?
<emad> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: You can read up on killing a process if that is what you mean
<infinitycircuit> skeff, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<grumo> Jack_Sparrow:  i did that by using checkintall, when i then tried to remove the repository one aptitude wants to remove all the packages that depend on it
<btheaven> i use realtek acl883 sound card, and alsa detect that soudn card well, but when i play the sound, repeat forever, and freezing..
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow thank you
<orkun> i reinstalled ubuntu to get finally rid of my parallel windows installation and now acpi seems to have problems. i cannot use standby(the easiest noticable i fear). instead the screen goes black and gets locked. when i unlock i can neither start programs(the desktop seems to work) nor can i reboot/shutdown. the only possible difference between those two installations could be ndiswrapper which is now the latest stable(fixing hard locks caused by
<orkun>  bittorrent traffic). any clue?
<LDS_Trooper> Greets. My daughter has been wanting an iPod and can now get one. However, I would like to know what mp3 players others are using with Ubuntu
<theblue> Hi all.
<butcherbird> LDS_Trooper: i use an ipod with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: I understand what you WANT to do, I just question your reasoning behind wanting to...
<infinitycircuit> LDS_Trooper, i have two different sansa mp3 players that just function as usb storage devices and they work fine in ubuntu
<skeff> infinitycircuit: ah ok , thanks :)
<butcherbird> LDS_Trooper: 5.5 gen
<RoshanK> creative zen vision m, but it dosent work immediately i had to use a program LDS_Trooper
<grumo> Jack_Sparrow:  what i would like to do is simply swap the old with the one created by me
<theblue> Is there a way to make 2 or 3 identical (save for MAC address) NICs act as 1 with a lot of bandwidth?
<orkun> LDS_Trooper: don't get an iPod it is not good ;p]
<DrFrankenstein> LDS_Trooper > I'm using a LifeDrive
<DrFrankenstein> also iPods aren't awesome under Ubuntu
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow in the case the system froze i was wondering what to do
<LDS_Trooper> orkun, thanks but that's why I am asking
<ng0n> orkun: kids want ipod.
<DrFrankenstein> needs special software, etc.
<emad> the problem is with calender and messenger notifications .... i dont know why!!!
<orkun> yeah kids want ipod thats it ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: My fear is that you will mess up the dependencies and the next update will crash or create other problems
<DrFrankenstein> I think the player from Creative works well
<butcherbird> LDS_Trooper: alot of people use ipods with ubuntu. it will work fine but... im not a big apple fan
<infinitycircuit> RoshanK, if everything is frozen you can kill x with alt-sysrq-k
<ng0n> give the kid what they want.
<Fujoor> hey guys, ive tried to install ubuntu,but my comp just gives me "error loading operating system" on boot, what am i doing wrong?
<ng0n> make it work.  no big deal.
<RoshanK> thank you Jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK: np... man kill in term will have info
<orkun> any music player that you can plug in on a windows xp machine and detect without having to use an internet connection or inserting a cd should do 100% fine in ubuntu
<LDS_Trooper> butcherbird, same here
<ng0n> Fu: did you verify the CD.. no errors ?
<orkun> LDS_Trooper:
<LDS_Trooper> orkun, I guess I was concerned with the need for apple software
<DrFrankenstein> Fujoor >  reinstall it?
<Fujoor> ng0n: the cd works fine
<DrFrankenstein> this can be caused by a lot of factors
<Fujoor> DrFrankenstein: i did, 4 times
<ng0n> yes.. but it may have errors.  run the checker on the opening menu..
<Fujoor> DrFrankenstein: still gives me the same error, seems like it doesnt even load gru
<tanlaan> Hello everyon
<Fujoor> grub
<tanlaan> e
<ng0n> i did an install with a CD that booted fine... but messed up the install.
<ng0n> turned out it was an error on the CD.
<ng0n> easy to check.
<Fujoor> but ive intalled other computers with that same cd
<ng0n> O. ok.
<ng0n> do.. the CD is good.
<ng0n> does IT boot ?
<ng0n> did you set your Bios to boot cd first ?
<Fujoor> yeah, the live cd starts fine, i can surf n all
<ng0n> ok... it boots, surfs.
<ng0n> now. have done the disk partitons ?
<LDS_Trooper> butcherbird, what's your thoughts on PDA with Ubuntu? Any limitations there?
<Fujoor> oh cmon im not a total noob, ive installed ubuntu on plenty on computers, i think the problem is with grub, it oesnt install grub on this particular one, i have no clue wy, maybe its old`
<Fujoor> but that shouldnt be any problem still, right?
<ng0n> ok. so grub doesn't install.
<ng0n> can't help you.
<Fujoor> ok thanks anyway
<ng0n> no prob.
<ng0n> you can call grub manually.
<n2diy> Fujoor: is this a Dell machine?
<Fujoor> yeah im reading a faq about it now
<grumo> Jack_Sparrow:  any suggestion?
<ng0n> you can write grub manually too.
<Fujoor> n2diy: not its actually some noname computers, that i put together by leftover parts
<tanlaan> I just got a Compaq Presario f572us for Christmas and I'm a bit confused on the ability to boot to it. Apparently only a select few people have managed to not only get it to boot but also install it. BUT they had to sacrifice a lot of things to manage this. My confusion is, after such a big sale of them at CircuitCity, why hasn't such a compatibility error been patched/fixed in an update of Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> grumo: No, I dont want to help you break your system and you would not say what you were trying to install..
<n2diy> Fujoor: ok, some Dell machines have a proprietary hidden partition, that screws up installs.
<emad> gays please , i need help ,the Korganizer and Pidgin sound notifications does not work ...... and i have checked every thing but didnt found the problem ...... any ideas?!?!
<grumo> libgpod
<infinitycircuit> tanlaan, gutsy is stable, big updates are a no-no
<LDS_Trooper> oh.. my ride is here.. back in later... cya
<LDS_Trooper> thanks for the help guys!
<infinitycircuit> tanlaan, and that is probably an upstream kernel problem anyway
<grumo> Jack_Sparrow:  i am trying to install the new version of libgpod to be able to synk my ipod with amarok
<Fujoor> n2diy: ah ... never had any problems on my dell tho', thanks anyway
<Greevous> how do I go about renaming a removable disk?
<grumo> Jack_Sparrow:  don't worry i won't blame you if my system breaks
<tanlaan> infinitycircuit: Apparently its a problem with the wifi module, but it may be some other module along with it
<acidicchip> Anyone know where there would be a step-by-step instructions and basic example usage for Lucene? I'm a java newbie (never even touched it), wanting to set it up to interface through PHP as the presenter.
<acidicchip> I installed the liblucene, but have no clue how to use it
<vb> how to add mount points in DiskUsage Screenlet?
<jebblue> acidicchip http://lucene.apache.org/java/docs/ ?
<butcherbird> Greevous: you mean the label?
<jimmygoon> Is there something like "galert" where I could pass something as an argument and have it displayed in some type of pop up box
<Greevous> butcherbird: yes, I believe so
<Greevous> butcherbird: instead of 'disk' when I mount my drive
<Jerr> I'm not having any luck with btnx
<Pici> jimmygoon: Theres notify-send , like the little notifications that you get that say that there are updated packages.
<butcherbird> Greevous: you can use fdisk or cfdisk too i think.  id try gparted maybe for a gui tool
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: zennity ??
<Jerr> I'm trying to use my logitech G7 mouse, but the back button isn't working
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: is zenity without the extra n ;)
<Greevous> butcherbird: I used gparted to reformat it, but there aren't any options for setting the properties, only viewing them
<Jerr> I installed btnx, but it's not doing anything, and I've tried doing what they say to do
<butcherbird> Greevous: hmm then sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb  or whatever may be easiest
<acidicchip> jebblue, I tried that, went into more detail about how it works rather than how to set it up. I'll look through it again, thanks.
<Skwid_> is the ubuntu-desktop package supposed to be on the install CD ? or do I need the DVD ?
<jimmygoon> erUSUL, can I customize the text :/
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: zenity --notification --text="Hello world! \n Merry Chritsmas and \n Happy New Year"
<jimmygoon> oh, --text :P
<Greevous> butcherbird: that reminds me of another problem I had- after reformatting, I don't have permissions for a lot of things
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: zenity --info --text="Hello world! \n Merry Chritsmas and \n Happy New Year"
<jimmygoon> thats not in the -? docs :(
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: man zenity
<jimmygoon> erUSUL, yep, thanks!
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: no problem ;)
<flush> hrm wtf
<flush> i cant play .wav files with xmms if im using alsa
<flush> whats the deal ? it works with oss
<anas> hi
<morphles> is there a way to install older version of the package than the one it installs simply?
<taicomjp> how to remove when I do ./configure make make install
<Myrtti> make distclean
<jebblue> acidicchip http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucene try the external resources
<acidicchip> jebblue, okay I'll check that out now. Thanks again.
<erUSUL> taicomjp: manually unless the program has a "make uninstall" target... for futures source installs do checkinstall...
<erUSUL> !info checkinstall | taicomjp
<ubotu> taicomjp: checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<jebblue> acidicchip np also I used DotLucene in the past and it worked well so Lucene is a solid engine
<_{XFCE}_> hello
<acidicchip> Yea, so far that's what I've read.
<Whitor> Hi... I'm havrouble mounting an external USB drive... How can I tell if the OS sees the drive at all ?
<Whitor> I'm having trouble *
<morphles> ok anybody? is there a way to install some specific package version?
<butcherbird> Whitor: dmesg | tail
<butcherbird> Whitor: you should see an sda or sdb1 or whatever. additionally lsusb will show the device
<Whitor> butcherbird: Isn't that for startup messages ?
<Whitor> butcherbird: my internal sata drive is /dev/sda
<butcherbird> Whitor: so unplug replug the usb drive and type dmesg | tail
<Whitor> butcherbird:  This is the last line  [14583.848184] [<f8eb4610>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])
<chichi> can anyone help me?
<Whitor> butcherbird: I unplugged and replugged... and this time it sees it... The drive itself may be flaky... thanks
<chichi> cant get live cd to work :(
<morphles> chichi: checked the cheksum?
<chichi> ya
<morphles> and/or integrity
<chichi> it gives me this error
<chichi> "..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<pooyak> hi there
<chichi> but then i try noapic and it still doesnt boot
<morphles> seems like problem with bios
<pooyak> i have a dvd-drive that bios detects
<pooyak> but in ubuntu I can't see it
<pooyak> I tried manualy mknoding sdc and sdd
<pooyak> but no luck
<morphles> i mean might be
<chichi> D:
<morphles> ask help from google :)
<morphles> aha
<morphles> smelis
<morphles> juod=emis
<Odd-rationale> msg ubotu google
<morphles> ups
<morphles> sorry wrong window
<Odd-rationale> sorry/ mistell
<xanich> Hi. I'm running Gusty and have a Plantronics USB Microphone. It works in Skype, but I can't seem to get it working in Audacity. When I select it as the input device, and record, I get this error, "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate." Help is very much appreciated.
<oldboy> hello guys!!!!!!!!!!
<oldboy> I am very dissapointed about my ATI
<oldboy> compiz fusion dont work
<SR71-Blackbird> anyone can suggest a good replacement for MS OFFICE oneNote?
<SR71-Blackbird> on ubuntu
<sc0m> oldboy: it would be helpful if ATI was more open to GNU/Linux
<Roetgen> hi .. I installed ubuntu 7.10 64bit a few days ago.. the screen brightness seems to fade in and out repeatedly .. I've seen some bug reports on this but no solutions.. anybody knows any?
<oldboy> sc0m: i guess you know somethin
<JimmyStewpot> Hello, I am currently working on trying to get the ubuntu network installer totally automated. I have some questions about the kernel append options. Is there anyone that can answer these sorts of questions in here?
<oldboy> Does any one knows a good book for linux?????
<sc0m> oldboy: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/rms-ati-protest.html
<maglor> Hi. I need some help with java and firefox. Already tried many "solutions" and couldn't make it work.
<oldboy> sc0m: whats that?
<jebblue> SR71-Blackbird what is OneNote?
<taicomjp> I couldnt use make uninstall
<jebblue> SR71-Blackbird if it is like Outlook then try Evolution
<SR71-Blackbird> sth that u take notes with
<SR71-Blackbird> i don't use it.. heh.. a friend uses it, and i was looking for a replacement...
<iDope> linux command to see load averages
<iDope> ?
<morphles> iDope: uptime shows it
<maglor>  /msg ubotu flash
<sc0m> iDope: top
<n2diy> oldboy: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<jebblue> SR71-Blackbird ok so not like Outlook then I guess hmm a note taker, maybe Tomboy but that is like yellow stickies
<oldboy> sc0m: Very good
<SR71-Blackbird> jebblue, wikipedia says kde BasKet is the only one that approaches oneNote
<Jack_Sparrow> oldboy: I liked ubuntu hacks...
<sc0m> oldboy: cool
<SR71-Blackbird> Jack_Sparrow, hmm.. nice book..
<DoubleAW> help!
<jebblue> SR71-Blackbird hmm never heard of it I use Gnome but hey there you go you found it!
<DoubleAW> my top and bottom panel bars disappeared
<Jack_Sparrow> SR71-Blackbird: Already a bit dated.. but good info just the same
<cole> i've got a machine on the network that manages an itunes music library. other machines on my network use that itunes library for their own itunes in a sorta read-only way. i'm trying to do the same sorta thing from ubuntu with gtkpod, but i don't know how to tell gtkpod where to find the music (which is on a network share that i've mounted)
<SR71-Blackbird> Jack_Sparrow, I don't see much point.. if u can google properly
 * morphles always thought/thinks that whole office is just piece of ....
<SR71-Blackbird> Jack_Sparrow, and willing to play around a little bit
<DoubleAW> does anyone know how I can make my panel bars come back?
<oldboy> n2diy: Is it good?
<n2diy> oldboy: yes, and it is free, the whole thing is online.
<Jack_Sparrow> SR71-Blackbird: Some people like a hard copy in their hands.... highlight it mark it up etc..
<oldboy> n2diy: thanks
<SR71-Blackbird> Jack_Sparrow, oh yeah.. they are good.. i've never really done that with simple "hacks" books.. i do that generally with serious programming books
<SR71-Blackbird> no offence tho
<Centaur5> Can you put 2 host names in /etc/hostname to make a server work with different domains?
<Jack_Sparrow> SR71-Blackbird: We need to stop the offtopic.. sorry all
<jebblue> SR71-Blackbird here is a good article on Tomboy http://www.linux.com/articles/56405
<SR71-Blackbird> ok.. sorry
<SR71-Blackbird> jebblue, thanks.. i wish tomboy supported pictures and all
<acidicchip> tomboy is awesome otherwise  though
<SR71-Blackbird> acidicchip, i wonder how hard is it to do
<snrch_rppt> hello
<SR71-Blackbird> snrch_rppt, hello
<vb> I need help using DiskSpace screenlet
<cal> hi there!
<acidicchip> SR71-Blackbird, as far as I know tomboy was written in .NET and is attached to the panel via mono.
<cal> i was wondering if someone could give me a hand installing ubuntu. i've got the ubuntu server minimal install, and now I'm trying to install kubuntu from a cd... I've tried apt-cdrom add, but now when trying to 'apt-get update' the stdout says 'Ign cdrom://Kubuntu...'
<cal> any idea?
<iDope> some command to show memory usage information
<cal> i'm googling btw...
<acidicchip> SR71-Blackbird, so it may be alittle harder to do than we think
<rem> someone used freenet?
<iDope> very basic
<iDope> not ps aux
<iDope> not top
<oldboy> These days I heared about "damn small linux". Can I do the same with my flash stick 4Gb???
<iDope> something like df
<SR71-Blackbird> acidicchip, hmm.. yeah.. that does mean we might be able to use some msdn codes
<oldboy> With ubuntu
<iDope> just overall usage info
<erUSUL> cal: you can only apt-cdrom add the alternate cd not the dektop one afaik
<acidicchip> oldboy, I have ubuntu on a 4GB usb drive. Alittle slow to boot, works well otherwise
<cal> erSUL, thanx...
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (says dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<RoshanK> is anyone able to use bluetooth while in ubuntu?
<bpa> whats a good game on ubuntu
<LimCore> hello,  how to rebuild the kernel that I have (in 7.10 amd64 bit) but exacly for my amd64 (not generic) SMP,  and while aplying to it grsecurity patch? (so perhaps it will be other version like 23.9)
<oldboy> acidicchip: i like the idea that i can take everything in my hand!!
<atomdog2003> I need allow ssh access into by ubuntu box.  I don't see that anywhere in the system settings.  ???  How do I enable ssh access?
<RoshanK> i got an error that says cannot open location
<SR71-Blackbird> my dvd writer isn't being detected... how do I fix that
<dm> atomdog2003: install ssh-server
<atomdog2003> gratsi
<erUSUL> !ssh | atomdog2003
<ubotu> atomdog2003: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<atomdog2003> I use command line ssh client.
<oldboy> acidicchip: did you find any dificculty
<iNeo> atomdog2003: sudo apt-get install ssh
<usta> how can i install webmail.pkg files can anyone help me ?
<Tezasaurus> Flash is still borken, eh?
 * RedHeron . o O (Windows client???)
<vecna> atomdog sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<usta> how can i install webmail.pkg files can anyone help me ?
<jeff__> hi i need help understanding something...i have a truecrypt volume in created in windows formatted to ntfs...i am not using easycrypt(gui to access truecrypt volumes on linux) tomount a fat32 volume...i'm scared to mount the ntfs and WRITE on it for..fear of currupting my data... can i do this with with of mind?
<rsk> jeff__: writing with ntfs3g should be safe
<jeff__> have you done it with safety...writing and deleting
<rsk> yes
<jebblue> jeff__ i use truecrypt and it is just a file why not copy it to an ext3 partition and mount it?
<jeff__> what sultuion can i use to securley delete file from ubuntu like ERASER in windows
<Pici> jeff__: shred
<vb> does any uses DiskSpace or DiskUsage screenlet?
<jeff__> i'm talking abount a volume(file) 4GB that was orignallt formatted for ntfs when i created it
<jebblue> jeff__ so what does truecrypt have to do with it?
<noodles12> ok... i forgot where to go to change form double-clicking a window makes it maximize instead of shade
<atomdog2003> Does Ubuntu server come with a desktop or windowing system at all?  Or is it a strictly command line access?
<Pici> atomdog2003: strictly command line
<Pici> atomdog2003: You can install the ubuntu-desktop package if you want/need a windowing system though (gnome)
<pc09> FALA AEW pessoal
<atomdog2003> Pici: todo that would be: sudo apt-get install ubuntun-desktop   ???
<jeff__> truecrypt is what i created the volume with in windows...i'm using the gui easycrypt to access it now in read-only...so i'd like to write to it now... i just need to be sure that my data is safe
<Pici> atomdog2003: yes, except ubuntu spelled correctly
<atomdog2003> right
<atomdog2003> nice
<dm> atomdog2003: The difference is just what is installed _by default_
<jebblue> jeff__ didnt know truecrypt can create volumes - i use it to create an encrypted filesystem inside a file and move that file whereever I want
<atomdog2003> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<fromvega> Hello
<mohamed> hi
<Pici> atomdog2003: Ubuntu has the Gnome desktop enviroment by default and Xubuntu has XFCE.
<fromvega> How can I enable the Remote Desktop over the Internet?
<mohamed> can any please tell me how to play DVD's on UBUNTU
<mohamed> TOTEM seems to be giving me an error
<atomdog2003> Can I access Ubuntu with TightVNX?
<mohamed> with PLUGINS
<Silver_Fox> Hi guys
<atomdog2003> TightVNC that is ???
<rsk> yes atomdog2003
<jeff__> jebblue_ : i did both
<atomdog2003> what VNC server should I install?  what command line to install it?
<jebblue> jeff__ i think what you created was a file using truecrypt that happens to have resided on NTFS and inside that file lives  your encrypted filesystem. Since it is just a file you can move it to Linux and use Linux truecrypt to mount it.
<Silver_Fox> I just saw this post on lifehack that says you can add addons to the GIMP.  Theres a list of adons here http://www.techzilo.com/gimp-plugins/   I can download them but how do i put them into the gimp?
<predaeus> !dvd | mohamed
<ubotu> mohamed: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<HNT> Hello everybody, when I want to manually configure an wireless interface (using knetworkmanager) it only allow me to use wep encryption, do you know how to use wpa ? (wpa_supplicant is installed)
<jeff__> jebblue_ i have a partition and a file...the partition is like 15gb
<happy1>  Can Linux running LDAP authenticate Windows 2000 SP4 and Windows XP Pro SP2 clients as you would to a domain (e.g., use the LDAP database to mitigate the need to store Windows passwords locally on every system)?
<nonix4> Hmm, anyone know whether ICH9R is more evil than ICH9? Or in another words, is there a list of recent chipsets w/out treacherous computing module etc?
<fromvega> rsk, how can I enable the Remote Desktop to accept internet connections? I think it's only accepting local connections
<jebblue> jeff__ ok copy the file to Linux and mount with truecrypt
<jebblue> jeff__ ignore the partition
<pyrak> i need some help configuring my ubuntu command-line install to have a static ip addy
<GHOST> hullo
<atomdog2003> how do I get a list of all packages that are currently installed?
<Gnea> atomdog2003: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<GHOST> dont no :(
<jebblue> jeff__ are you dual booting and thats what you want to access it where it on NTFS?
<ccvp> Ubuntu Christmas Story:
<ccvp> ahhhh shit, when I left saturday morning......to drive to the airport before I left, for 5 days....i brought a garbage bag with me, to dump before i drove to the airport, so i goto the airport, forgetting the garbage bag in my trunk, but in my garbage bag was a sealed plastic box of burgers (4), so i wonder what the car is goin to smell like when I get back . hahahah, 4 burger patties, simmering in a trunk for 6 days
<GHOST> lol
<Pici> !language | ccvp
<ifireball> atomdog2003: or System->Administration->Synaptic if you want a GUI
<ubotu> ccvp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GHOST> wtf
<tifine> if anybody knows any health channel around here  ?
<GHOST> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ifireball> fromvega: System->Preferences->Remote Desktop is one way
<jeff__> jebblue: i don;t need to copy the file since if safely resides on a ntfs partion...but i think youv'e misunderstood me...i said when i crated the volume in volume in linux a was asked to format it by TRUECRYPT in fat or ntfs ...i choose ntfs...now once i open the volume...it's a ntfs partition(device) i am dealing with
<bcardarella> I'm trying to change my screen resolution. Every time I set it and restart the system it goes back to the previous setting. What is the config file to edit to set this manually?
<fromvega> ifireball, yes but I can connect to it from the internet just local
<atomdog2003> anyone here using ZoneMinder ???
<poningru_> bcardarella, are you doing it on the system->admin or system->pref?
<poningru_> cause you need to do it in the admin thing
<bcardarella> poningry: system->admin
<buzzsaw> how hard is it to network/fileshare on a mac?      i am running ubuntu on my mac with vmware but it seems that they have a network running between them
<ifireball> fromvega: you just need to use a VNC client on the other side and put in the internet address of your computer
<Silver_Fox> How do i get gimp plugins?
<jeff__> jebblue: i can access my truecrpt volumes just find i can even read/write to my fat formatted vulume....but i'm not sure if i should try writing on my ntfs volume...i don't want to currupt my data
<akhilesh> I just installed ubuntu 7.1
<ifireball> fromvega: if you have firewalls/routers on the way they will interfere though
<akhilesh> how do I start X ? there is no startx even as I installed x11-common
<Sequin> I created a 2nd user. But I can't access my external hd under user 2.  How do I set this up?
<jebblue> jeff__ o good luck
<bcardarella> poningru_: system->admin
<akhilesh> I installed ubuntu server 7.10
<ketrox> akhilesh, try sudo gdm or sudo kdm
<atomdog2003> akhiesh: me too
<ketrox> akhilesh,  then try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jeff__> jebblue: so you've never tryed writing to an ntfs partition
<jeff__> succesfully
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://www.virtualbox.org/ for !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper - Setup details at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<RoshanK> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jebblue> jeff__ hmm possibly i cant recall, i would just move everything to ext3 but that's just me I guess
<RoshanK> how would i setup ssh server?
<kregg> I installed kubuntu-desktop, but now I have the kubuntu loading screen. Anyone remember the command to return to ubuntu loading screen at bootup?
<akhilesh> ketrox: thanks. Trying it out now.
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__: You can write to ntfs.. successfully... Same rule always apply..  HAve a backup for anything you cant afford to lose
<Viper550>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fedorarox
<Viper550> oops
<chichi> :o
<jeff__> can anyone tell me how i can have a setup where my pc can be turned on but not logged in yet azurues can be started(like a service) so it can download and i can access it via webui
<GHOST> Jack_Sparrow hey i
<ketrox> oO
<Jack_Sparrow> Viper550: Go change your password... NOW
<PiranhaP> Does anybody know where I can find advanced documentation for the /etc/network/interfaces file?  I'm trying to find a list of all possible options, but I've noticed the man page doesn't detail some like 'bridge_ports' and 'tunctl_user'.
<white_eagle> I am sure I had the power button, but now its gone!!??!
<Viper550> okay, hoe I vhange that
<Jack_Sparrow> GHOST: I'm just lurking...   bouncing in and out...
<GHOST> lol
<GHOST> im on windows so...
<ketrox> kregg, you mean the splash screen ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<white_eagle> I am sure I had the power button, but now its gone!!??! how to get it back
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dkulchenko> does anyone know a place where i can get statistics on the amount of open source projects?
<jeff__> jebblue: i would take your suggestion into consideration.. but if i format to ntfs...can i read/WRITE from vista safely....
<Nushio> I need some help configuring Amarok and transKode
<Viper550> done, whoops.
<kregg> ketrox, i mean when my pc boots up, the screen with the bar going across (is that the splash?)
<GHOST> white_eagle alt+f gnome pane?
<white_eagle> TransKode doesn't work for me
<Viper550> kregg, yeah
<Nushio> it keeps on saying i need libutempter.so.0, but afair there is no such lib for ubuntu
<white_eagle> GHOST, yes
<jebblue> jeff__ i have no desire to use vista so i wouldn't know
<GHOST> try
<kregg> I've done this before, but I've forgot the command
<kregg> it's an apt-get thing...
<Nushio> white_eagle: what can I use to transcode oggs into mp3s to use on the ipod?
<fromvega> ifireball, how can I change the port of the ubuntu remote desktop?
<kregg> ah got it
<dkulchenko> !opensource
<GHOST> ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kregg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250736
<GHOST> hum
<dkulchenko> anyone?
<jeff__> jebblue: can u help me with my azurues? question scrool up
<Pici> fromvega: Theres a setting you can change in gconf-editor to modify the port number, by default its 5900, so search for that. I dont remember the exact key name.
<GHOST> bye evryone and good luck
<fromvega> Pici, tks
<white_eagle> Nushio, sorry dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> dkulchenko: I doubt anyone has any sort of accurate info on that.. and .. that is offtopic for this support channel...
<jebblue> jeff__ well i dont use file sharing services but i can give you a few tips hang on
<ifireball> fromvega: I'm not sure there's an easy way to do that, let me have a look at it for a sec
<dkulchenko> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<ketrox> kregg, sudo apt-get install startupmanager then you'll be able to configure it from  gui
<ifireball> fromvega: oh, ok I see Pici answered you
<netsrot> Hi, how do I set metacity to default window manager?
<lukasz> hey people
<juanbond> hey guys, quick question.. how can i flush out my dns?  just like doing an ipconfig /flushdns ?
<rsk> netsrot: it's the default by default
<kregg> ketrox, cheers
<netsrot> rsk: I get compiz by default =(
<lukasz> Amarok on playlist radio station pls said no demux decoder found
<ifireball> juanbond: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart should do the trick
<odracir34> can somebody help me
<netsrot> rsk: so now I have to run metacity --replace each time I boot?
<kregg> ah nuts
<odracir34> i have a problem with my keyboord
<Jack_Sparrow> dkulchenko: You can ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic   .. you can look at the offical sources repositories for any of our distros etc...  You are talking a huge amount of indformation
<kregg> i've locked the admin directory
<rsk> netsrot: system > preferences > desktops effects
<acidicchip> how do I enable timestamp display in xchat?
<lukasz> I need a demux decoder!
<juanbond> ifireball: i don't have nscd in init.d
<netsrot> rsk: I run utuntu 7.10 x86 with nvidia official driver, and there is no such button =(
<kregg> no worries got it sorted
<lukasz> For amarok
<rsk> weird
<jebblue> jeff__ WOL Wake on LAN (google it) and then as far as a service goes you can make a lot pf programs run under the control of xinetd like a service: http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/xinetd/c_xinetd.html and as far as the web access part of your question I guess that depends on the program you want to access as a service, does it have a builtin web browser would be the question I would research
<acidicchip> found it nvm
<Pici> !ccsm | netsrot
<ubotu> netsrot: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ifireball> juanbond: then you don't have anything that need flashing...
<basy> Hi, shortcuts from menu ("Add/Remove prg...", "Update Manager" and "Device Manager") doesn't do anything in default CD instalation Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (with all 195 updates OK), please help, Synaptic works OK... Can anybody help, plz?
<basy> What to reinstall?
<netsrot> Pici: that doesn't say how I disable it?
<jeff__> thanks..i already use WOL..the on real thing i need to get done it running a prgram like azeures once the pc boots up with logging in
<Pici> netsrot: I believe you can set a default window manager in that tool
<netsrot> Pici: ok I'll try.
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup > jeff__
<rambo3> basy that looks like problem with gksudo
<erUSUL> basy: have you tried to launch the apps froma terminal? eg « gksudo update-manager »
<jeff__> JEbBLUE: i don;t think the link is for what i need
<faemir> Where is a place that you can make suggestions to ubuntu?
<jeff__> but thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__: If I was in error.. sorry
<erUSUL> !bugs | faemir
<ubotu> faemir: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lukasz> !demux-decoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux-decoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lukasz> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !find demux
<Pici> !msgthebot | lukasz
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux, mpegdemux, avidemux
<ubotu> lukasz: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lukasz> thnx Pici
<faemir> erUSUL: I was referring to the distro itself...
<wathek> how can I do if I'd like to change my keyboard language with GNOME ?
<erUSUL> faemir: launchpad is the place to make suggestion afaik
<wathek> to get a little icon that let me switch from language to language
<erUSUL> wathek: System>Prefs>Keyboard or System>Admin>Language support
<Casper4> Hi. I've compiled the kernel I got from apt-get install linux-image...why are the modules like 10 times bigger from my compilation than from the default install. I mean every single module is like 10 times bigger than the ones from the original install. How do I reduce the size? The original modules dir is like 70M, but the recompiled kernel is 500M..I used the original config from /boot to recompile..
<basy> erUSUL & rambo3: when try: gksudo update-manager => (  File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 28, in ?)( import gtk)(File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 45, in ?   )(from _gtk import *)(ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so: undefined symbol: gtk_cell_layout_clear_attributes)...
<netsrot> Pici: can't find it there and seems a bit odd to install a new app just to disable it.
<infinitycircuit> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<wathek> erUSUL, I'm looking for changing my keyboard layout
<Pici> netsrot: Disable which? I thought you said you wanted to set metacity as your default window manager.
<wathek> from French to arabic
<erUSUL> basy: it seems like a bug... you can report it to launchpad...
<fromvega> tks!
<erUSUL> !bugs | basy
<ubotu> basy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lukasz> damn still says no decoder Im gonna have to restart and see
<uwo> hi all. does n1 use sopcast ?! i can get it to work when choosing the channels on the ww.sopcast.com xml, but doesn't work to copy&paste.. any help appreciated
<lukasz> brb
<basy> erUSUL :) OK then how to manual updete from dapper to feisty ??
<erUSUL> !upgrade | basy
<ubotu> basy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mrynit> ubuntu crashed while playing a game and ever i boot now i get a window saysing that my X and gnome keyboard settings are different and need to choose one. i do choose a settings but it keeps asking me every reboot.
<lukasz> !find decoder
<ubotu> Found: alac-decoder, beep-media-player, libaudio-flac-decoder-perl, libogg-vorbis-decoder-perl, mpg123 (and 7 others)
<[1]akhilesh> Is there a CD which I can download which will have all packages not present in 7.10 server CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrynit: A linux native game or one in wine, or one of the virtual tools
<RoshanK> Can anyone help me as to how i would setup ssh server?
<tHaDuDe> Hi, i just installed ubuntu and my sound doesnt work.. can anyone help me?
<mrynit> Jack_Sparrow: linux native.
<erUSUL> !sound | tHaDuDe
<ubotu> tHaDuDe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RoshanK> Jack_Sparrow do you know as to how i would setup ssh server? I installed open-ssh from the synaptic packet manager but what do i do from there?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrynit: Which game, just for my own information.. I have no clue on how to fix the problem at this point
<lukasz> er Im only having trouble that amarok says no decode
<lukasz> er Im only having trouble that amarok says no decoder*
<lukasz> sry forgot r on the last one
<basy> erUSUL: my web browsers stop downloading pages after, i dont know why, text based w3m is OK, but X-browsers firefox, Konqoeror and Opera shows only a top baner and menu and then never stop downloading
<ifireball> RoshanK: you need "openssh-server"
<lukasz> !find audio decoder
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, kaudiocreator (and 56 others)
<mrynit> Jack_Sparrow: suactbranten
<mrynit> i think...
<RoshanK> ifireball that is what i isntalled
<[1]akhilesh> RoshanK: I think "apt-get install ssh openssh-server" should do.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoshanK:   I have the day off...  just lurking  I dont do ssh....someone will know
<daxroc> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> mrynit: thanks.. I have had no problem with sauerbraten
<ifireball> RoshanK: then it should already be working, but maybe you need to start it "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<erUSUL> basy: ?? that's a weird problem becouse if text based browsers work xbaesd ones should work too...
<RoshanK> ifireball i restarted
<mrynit> Jack_Sparrow: i was playing with the video settings and it locked up so i rebooted.
<daxroc> What is the turn around on package updates (time wise)?
<Pici> daxroc: Security updates?
<lukasz> !find amarok decoder
<ubotu> Found: amarok, amarok-xine, amarok-engines
<RoshanK> ifireball but what do i do after that? how do i setup user, pasword or whatever it is that i would need to connect to pc from somewhere else?
<daxroc> Pici: no general utilities / hardware stacks etc
<basy> I can't open with any x-browser https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes, but w3m is OK
<Jack_Sparrow> mrynit: Ah..That explains alot..  I would try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ifireball> RoshanK: it simply connects with all the user accounts and passwords you already have defined on the mavhine
<Pici> daxroc: 6 months.  We dont have a rolling release like debian does.  We release stable versions every 6 months.
<ifireball> RoshanK: machine*
<Chemicalvamp> whats the best system monitor? that has temperature sensor
<daxroc> Pici: is there a unstable repo ?
<RoshanK> oh so once i install open-ssh server im done on the server side?
<lukasz> still says no decoder found after I installed engines
<ifireball> RoshanK: yes
<Pici> daxroc: Theres the 'in development' release, but its probably not what you're looking for.
<mrynit> Jack_Sparrow: are there any bad things that could happen b/c of that? I also installed xgl to get compiz0fusion to work but that made my games not work. I un Installed it with no trouble i belive
<lukasz> !find decoder
<ubotu> Found: alac-decoder, beep-media-player, libaudio-flac-decoder-perl, libogg-vorbis-decoder-perl, mpg123 (and 7 others)
<RoshanK> is cedega not free?
<daxroc> Pici: prob not , just go for source :D
<Jack_Sparrow> mrynit: Ah, even more info...  start with the reconfigure, accept default on anything you dont know or understand
<ketrox> RoshanK, no
<RoshanK> thanks ketrox
<daxroc> Pici: Thanks for the help , Happy xmax
<daxroc> *xmas
<ifireball> RoshanK: unless you want to harden it a little by forcing use of crypto-keys rather then passwords
<RoshanK> ifireball i think my regular password should be fine
<RoshanK> is there anyway i can test to see if ssh is working right now?
<sulle> I am looking on ENVY tutorials. But i dont see it covers the  ubunut gutsy. What can i do ?. it covers all other distros of  Ubuntu. please help.
<ifireball> RoshanK: sure just "ssh localhost"
<ifireball> RoshanK: or simply ssh from anther machine
<lukasz> anyone know why Amarok says no decoder found?
<lukasz> and what deocder shoud I get?
<evan_> hey is there a gui program for changing you menus??? not the content but the looks
<erUSUL> lukasz: for what type of file?
<wathek> it's strange I set my keyboard layout but I can't change from one to other
<lukasz> pls
<lukasz> aac+
<lukasz> shoutcast aac+
<erUSUL> lukasz: you have to install the appopiate gstreamer plugin
<Joelito> Hi all, I want to programm in xlib, where can I find its headers and libraries?
<erUSUL> !mp3 | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lukasz> I did that hmm
<wols> Joelito: search for the xlib.h and you will know
<lukasz> hmm I work on it thnx
<Joelito> wols: at google? or repositores?
<evan_> hey is there a gui program for changing you menus??? not the content but the looks
<ketrox> Joelito, slocate xlib.h
<wols> Joelito: in repos
<wols> evan_: gnome themes
<wols> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wols> ketrox: that won't work
<lukasz> !find w32codecs
<ubotu> Package/file w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<wols> lukasz: medibuntu most likely if anywhere
<evan_> wols : can you change the menu by themes?
<wols> lukasz: what codec is it?
<wols> evan_: the look of it yes
<lukasz> I need for amarok
<lukasz> mp3 and aac+
<lukasz> and so i can listent o streaming radio
<wols> mp3 should be in restricted. not sure about acc+
<wols> *aac+
<lukasz> where is restricted located?
<Pici> !restricted | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<netsrot> Pici: system>perferences>appearance>visuall effects and selecting none seems to disable it, isn't that the right way to do it?
<Flare183> wols: yes aac is
<lukasz> I have installed it already
<LimCore> czesc lukas =)
<Flare183> restricted
<wols> Flare183: aac+ too?
<Pici> netsrot: That will remove visual effects, so, if thats what you want, yes.
<lukasz> Czesc  LimCore
<Flare183> wols: i thinks so
<lukasz> only restricted
<lukasz> for now
<Flare183> think*
<lukasz> I couldn't find how do make amarok play
<netsrot> Pici: mainly what I want is to not run compiz by default =)
<Pici> netsrot: Then thats the way to go
<reya276> How can I revert to the original graphics driver config that Ubuntu Gutsy installs by default
<LimCore> lukas just installing amarok didnt worked?
<netsrot> Pici: thanks.
<lukasz> no it didn't LimCore
<wols> reya276: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Regel> reya276, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, use "vesa"-driver
<lukasz> Its a streaming radio that doesn't work on it LimCore
<Regel> or nv or ati
<Sequin> Can someone tell me why I cannot change the group of a folder found on my external hardrive. I'm trying to give my 2nd user read/write access to the entier disk.
<Joelito> yeah, was xorg :D
<Sequin> the group is currently "root"
<Joelito> thanks for the pointer :)
<sonium> does someone know a good texteditor for opening 100+ MB Textfiles?
<lukasz> I could try find another player
<Regel> Sequin, cos you aren't editing it with superuser?
<lukasz> !find audio player
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, kaudiocreator (and 56 others)
<Regel> sonium, nano
<lukasz> !find music player
<ubotu> Found: libmusicbrainz4-dev, libmusicbrainz4c2a, asc-music, boson-music, education-music (and 24 others)
<Regel> !find cat
<Pici> !players | lukasz
<ubotu> Found: ca-certificates, kio-locate, libstartup-notification0, libstartup-notification0-dev, netcat (and 84 others)
<ubotu> lukasz: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wols> sonium: emacs, vim, etc :)
<reya276> Regel: Thanks
<iDope> what to do if my sound suddenly stopped working after a kernel upgrade
<iDope> ?
<sonium> thx... non gui will probably be the best
<iDope> im pretty sure i didn't touch the sound card related section from my previous config
<Sequin> Regel, Do I have to be in the user called "root"?  From what I can tell, my user account has root priviledges
<Pici> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Sequin> this is a new install
<iDope> the volume applet says that my card is not configured
<iDope> I have a Conexant HD Audio device
<Regel> Sequin, start nautilus with command: 'sudo nautilus', then you should be able to edit folders
<Regel> but ntfs-partitions need a bit work to get the read/write-support enabled
<iDope> do I need to compile some module or something?
<wols> iDope: snd-hda-intel still loaded?
<pgjensen> anyone want to help me with >2tb volumes?  post-reboot i can only see about 800gb of the volume
<lukasz> It didn't work non of apt-get install Mplayer works or others says package not found
<iDope> modprobe snd-hda-intel?
<lukasz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iDope> snd_hda_intel not found
<stockfisch> is there a chance to change the monitor settings using a gui? i have just changed my old crt to a widescreen tft.
<wols> iDope: please leearn to read what I wrote
<wols> or did you use - and modprobe returned _ ?
<iDope> i did modprobe snd-hda-intel
<iDope> which is probably wrong
<iDope> what other way do I check?
<iDope> u asked if snd-hda-intel was still loaded and I assumed that its a kernel module and did what came to mind
<wols> it is a kernel module
<wols> man lsmod
<wols> but not even finding the module seems wrong
<wols> iDope: uname -a
<iDope> lsmod | grep hda
<iDope> nothing
<iDope> so its not loaded
<wols> iDope: uname -a
<giannis_25> #hellas
<iDope> axe-laptop 2.6.23-custom #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 26 23:55:27 PKT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<wols> iDope: this is no ubuntu kernel
<iDope> so I should go ask on linux then?
<iDope> :|
<wols> you could learn how to compile your own kernel properly
<lukasz> got to reboot
<iDope> I did
<iDope> I used the basic kernels config
<wols> iDope: the fact that you didn't compile sound drivers proves that you don't know at all
<Regel> sonium, nano & vim
<Pici> wols: Be nice.
<Regel> damn, wrong butn, sry
<iDope> I did not change anything in the drivers section
<iDope> and I did compile all the modules
<wols> iDope: and you are very lucky it even booted
<iDope> if they were there in the ubuntu default kernel config
<iDope> they should be there now
<wols> if you did compile them all, there would be a snd-hda-intel, now wouldn't there?
<KnickLighter> Hi, does anyone here know how to configure OpenVPN (client on windows, server on ubuntu) to use the vpn connection on each running program? Just like the windows VPN option?..
<wols> iDope: grep CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL /boot/config-2.6.23
<wols> iDope: grep CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL /boot/config-2.6.23*
<willabee> hey
<willabee> i'm trying to load a live cd on my laptop, but it just goes straight to windows
<KnickLighter> willabee; check your BIOS settings for what device to boot first
<willabee> the cd loads normally on other computers
<kenan> is there a program on ubuntu gutsy where i can write a schedule and it will notify me at a certain time, (e.g, take out garbage, and a popup comes up to tell me that at a chosen time)
<iDope> ok
<wols> iDope: so what does it say?
<iDope> you got me
<iDope> its not set
<iDope> :|
<bruenig> uh oh
<bruenig> well set it and recompile, set it =m and then you can just compile the modules
<iDope> not only just it
<iDope> ?
<iDope> I should be able to do that too right?
<bruenig> you could do that
<willabee> brb restarting
<wols> iDope: run menuconfig, enable the alsa stuff and whatever else and run make-kpkg again
<iDope> right that will just compile the missing stuff
<iDope> ie this module
<wols> iDope: imho when you want a custom kernel, make a custom one. not a copy of the distro kernel. what's the point?
<wols> iDope: run make-kpkg again. mostly only this module yes
<iDope> well there are some changes
<LimCore> hello,  how to rebuild the kernel that I have (in 7.10 amd64 bit) but exacly for my amd64 (not generic) SMP,  and while aplying to it grsecurity patch? (so perhaps it will be other version like 23.9)
<iDope> esp some related to things i didn't want
<iDope> and the stability issue is definitely fixed
<iDope> thats what I wanted to fix
<iDope> but now that i actually logged in
<iDope> i realized that sound wasn't working
<Sequin> Regel, I did sudo nautilus. Then found my drive filesystem/media/EXTERNAL. It would not let me change the group, or the folder access for "others"
<iDope> I guess some of the driver section modules did get unselected
<iDope> thanx for bashing me for my n00bness :)
<wols> iDope: ubuntu kernel has patches, kernel.org source doesn't, might have made a difference
<wols> iDope: anytime
<shingoki> Does anyone have a straightforward howto for how I would build a package for libcwiimote-0.4? Gutsy only has o.2
<pgjensen> anyone heard of parted working fine with partitions and then after reboot the filesystems on the partitions only allow the max cfdisk shows as the partition? (i.e. cfdisk will show EFI partition of 800gb, and 4000gb free space while parted shows 4800gb partition)
<pgjensen> mkfs.ext3 will format the full 4800gb and then upon reboot when mounted shows 800gb under df
<GHOST> hey there
<ifireball> shingoki: I suppose you begin by taking the source package of the existing version and try to build it with the newer source
 * RedHeron wonders if there isn't a maximum limitation at work there, pgjensen ...
<shingoki> I was going to try that, but it seemed a bit awful :) I'll give it a go I suppose
<m3talgod> connect irc.tveps.net
<shingoki> I read something about making a source package, but honestly it scared me
<wols> pgjensen: cfdisk can't deal with GPT partitions IIRC
<ifireball> shingoki: package building isn't for the faint of heart... :P
<shingoki> and then I have to make a -dev package as well I guess?
<pgjensen> i know wols... not using cfdisk
<shingoki> I just wish it was a bit more up to date
<pgjensen> just weird how post-reboot ext3 partition is exact size that cfdisk shows
<pgjensen> even though i'm using parted
<pgjensen> and have never written anything via cfdisk/fdisk, only parted... and kernel has EFI/GPT enabled
<ifireball> shingoki: I think the source package typically build both
<shingoki> ah that's good
<yrvyzz> Hello :) I have a problem with rhythmbox not playing the internet radio stream http://www.webhits.de/cgi/webclix?df=38517&link=5 though opening the same URL in Totem works without problems
<lucilla> hi
<lucilla> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yrvyzz> any hints?
<yrvyzz> rhythmbox's error message box reads "unknown playback error"
<GHOST> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chazco> Hi... how can I install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the terminal but exclude msttcorefonts?
<GHOST> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chazco> I think i'm after some sort of apt exclude argument
<yrvyzz> ghost: doesn't seem to apply for me, I have everything installed to play CSS-protected DVDs, and Totem _can_ actually play the stream
<GHOST> yrvzz yea tats why i keep xp
<Yancho> how can i remove gnome so i can install xfce instead of it please?
<yrvyzz> ghost: fortunately playing the Real stream works in Ubuntu/Rhythmbox but I'd like to solve the problem nonetheless
<chazco> Would "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras -msttcorefonts" do it?
<yrvyzz> Yancho: install xubuntu-desktop in Synaptic
<GHOST> yrvyzz yea   mayby u should try vlc but the quality is low
<Yancho> just that yrvyzz?
<erUSUL> Yancho: there's no easy way of tdoing it
<yrvyzz> Yancho: then choose session XFCE on login
<yrvyzz> Yancho: however, it doesn't remove the Gnome stuff, just adds the XFCE stuff
<GHOST> yrvyzz same thing here
<Yancho> and u cant remove once and for all the gnome stuff yrvyzz?
<yrvyzz> Yancho: I know no _easy_ way though I did the reverse to get rid of xubuntu-desktop which I had installed for testing :)
<yrvyzz> Yancho: what's more, the XFCE desktop might also use some of the Gnome stuff
<igcek> hello, does anybody have any experiance with getting laptop intigrated sd-card readers getting to work?
<GHOST> bye and good luck everyone
<LimCore> hello,  how to rebuild the kernel that I have (in 7.10 amd64 bit) but exacly for my amd64 (not generic) SMP,  and while aplying to it grsecurity patch? (so perhaps it will be other version like 23.9)
<wols> to remove gnome is easy: apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<acidicchip> okay, silly question I'm sure. I login via SSH, it states I have new mail... How do I check it?
<torrent3> How do I find my sound device in /dev ? Which one is it?
<LimCore> how to start nested X session, in which I will log in to another user
<yrvyzz> acidicchip: try mutt
<wols> acidicchip: mutt, pine, mail, etc
<erUSUL> torrent3: /dev/snd/*
<yrvyzz> LimCore: when in Gnome, click the "exit" symbol in the upper right, then choose Switch userr
<yrvyzz> sorry, that's not nested
<torrent3> erUSUL: What about /dev/dsp ? What is that?
<andymushu> i'm having trouble shuttin down my computer using lirc. can anyone help me please?
<RequinB4> can anyone recommend me an audio extracter that works with ubuntu?  Trying to get audio out of a .flv file
<erUSUL> torrent3: touchè
<Flare183> andymushu: sudo shutdown -P now
<torrent3> erUSUL: I don't have touche installed
<Yancho> wols so i can do sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common ?
<LimCore> yrvyzz: I want it to be nested
<heckler0077> Hello.  How do I upgrade from 6.06 to the latest version?
<andymushu> flare183: the trouble is that i don't want to have to put in the sudo password to shut down
<RequinB4> !upgrade | heckler0077
<ubotu> heckler0077: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols> Yancho: yes
<chazco> Would "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras -msttcorefonts" prevent msttcorefonts being installed but allow all the rest of it?
<Flare183> andymushu: well you could just press and hold the power button down
<Flare183> andymushu: but...
<andymushu> flare183: i want to do it with the remote though
<torrent3> someone tell me what is /dev/dsp ?? should i add /dev/dsp or adsp or snd to vmware?
<wols> chazco: no
<chazco> Ah... any idea how to wols?
<wols> torrent3: /dev/dsp is the OSS sound device
<Hilikus> hey guys
<torrent3> wols: okay :)
<wols> chazco: uninstall it after you install restricted. this will also remove the restricted metapackage
<erUSUL> torrent3: i meant that i dunno exactly it is a french expression meaning "good point" or something like that
<xeper> Does anyone here use acharge?
<Flare183> andymushu: can't be done without sudo
<chazco> Trouble is that downloads the fonts which takes bandwidth...
<torrent3> erUSUL : oh okay :P im not french
<Hilikus> whenever i remote ssh to my server i get the MOTD repeate twice, any ideas why is that?
<torrent3> wols: What about adsp?
<RequinB4> can anyone recommend an audio extractor that will extract the audio from .flv files
<patrick_> anybody knows why i can adjust my desktop appearance, its stuck on everything off pm plz
<andymushu> flare183: i know, but there is a way to make it so you don't need the sudo for shutdown
<wols> torrent3: no clue what that's supposed to be
<yrvyzz> LimCore: try installing xnest package
<andymushu> flare183: it has something to do with the sudoers file
<Bousteur> hello
<yrvyzz> Hilikus: maybe something's calling motd a second time, look into shell startup scripts like .bashrc
<xeper> Or... can anyone help me to get the USB charging on my Blackberry Pearl to work?
<sidewalk> what application(s) do you recommend for graphical remote administration of Ubuntu?
<chazco> wols - I've manually removed it before and the meta package stays installed (shows as installed in Synaptic)... What i'm trying to do is make a recovery script for clean installs... would rather not download all the fonts if possible though (they cause problems with my documents formatting and take up bandwidth)
<adamonline46> Is it possible to have static IPs for some computers, and dynamic IPs for the rest?  I'm using a lynksys router as the main interface off the internet, but I have an old Ubuntu box that I'd like to use as the 'static' router for my room; about 5 machines.  When I tried this years ago, I was having problems; but I'd like to give it another go...
<gu23gh> hey
<wols> adamonline46: yes
<gu23gh> does anyone know a good xdcc script for x-chat ?
<Bousteur> is there a french ubuntu channel ?
<thor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<RequinB4> !fr
<adamonline46> wols: I presume I'd need two NICs in the router machine?
<vb> i am unable to view apple trailers on gutsy gibbon :(
<yrvyzz> sidewalk: calling X applications after logging in with ssh -X host (X forwarding)
<Bousteur> oh thanks
<yrvyzz> ?
<wols> adamonline46: yes
<heckler0077> I am trying to upgrade in steps.  I have 6.06, and I am trying to upgrade to 6.10, so I ran the command gksu "update-manager -c"  but when it opened the update manager, it said that my system was up to date.  Help!
<sYn_0n3> hey guys i have a weird issue i have a custom built box dual booting xp and ubuntu
<wols> adamonline46: but depends. not really
<Flare183> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols> adamonline46: a single switch and connecting the upstream to your linksys router is enough
<Flare183> !upgrade | heckler0077
<ubotu> heckler0077: please see above
<sYn_0n3> i mount my ntfs partition within linux
<andymushu> does anyone know how to do a "sudo shutdown -h now" without having it ask for the sudo password?
<sYn_0n3> when i went to reboot and boot into windows i got a grub interface
<Pelo> !enter | sYn_0n3
<RequinB4> can anyone recommend an audio extractor that will extract audio from .flv files?
<ubotu> sYn_0n3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> andymushu: press ctrl+alt+del?
<adamonline46> wols: I was thinking I might be able to get away with not doing so.  Perhaps just a DNS server that tracks the IPs of the other computers, or something, by MAC address...  I'm not really sure how to go about getting started...
<heckler0077> I looked at the link, and followed the instructions, but when I entered the command and it opened the update manager, it said that my sytem was up to date
<sYn_0n3> did linux overwrite my xp mbr? is the question and if it did..how so
<mhall53> hey what is that program that makes ubuntu look good
<andymushu> wols: i am trying to shut it down using lirc, but in order to execute the shutdown it asks for a password
<wols> adamonline46: all you need to make sure is your linksys doesn't give out your static IP via DHCP. that's all
<sYn_0n3> compiz@ mhall153
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, you should be able to select windows xp from the grub menu
<mhall53> thx
<RequinB4> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sYn_0n3> pelo i am able to select it but it never boots
<andymushu> wols: i got the remote to work, the buttons function flawlessly, except for this shutdown thing
<heckler0077> ubotu: I looked at the link, and followed the instructions, but when I entered the command and it opened the update manager, it said that my system was up to date
<wols> andymushu: chmod +s /sbin/shutdown; sudo chown root.root /sbin/shutdown
<sYn_0n3> yes all partitions are inputed in menu.lst
<wols> andymushu: from then on: no more sudo required to run shutdown
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, basicaly,  the ubuntu installer rewrites the mbr to point to the grub menu
<adamonline46> wols: Hmm.  That may be easier said than done with proprietary firmware...
<andymushu> wols: thanks
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, are you getting an error msg ?
<sYn_0n3> yes error 17
<andymushu> wols: is there any way to reverse that if it messes anything up?
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, hold on
<wols> adamonline46: yes, remove the suid bit
<sYn_0n3> grub error..but when i boot to ubuntu drive i get grub and im able to login to ubuntu
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst  file so I can have a look
<sYn_0n3> it looks like grub is installed on both drives
<lilu001> que mierda de canal es este??
<lleonard> @adamonline: there should be a web interface for your linksys where you can set the first dynamically assigned IP address.  everything below that defaults to static
<wols> sYn_0n3: fdisk -l and your menu.lst both in a pastebin please
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, ahhh
<mqduck> hey, guys... im sorry for being totally off-topic, but can anyone tell me if one can use ddr2 memory on a motherboard that only supports ddr1?
<sYn_0n3> sorry guys im at work right now and im on a xp machine
<wols> mqduck: you can't
<mqduck> thanks
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, dl the supergrub cd and us it to fix your windows mbr
<andymushu> wols: what is the command to reverse that chmod and chown on shutdown?
<IamReck> anyone know of a good program to convert .avi files to .mp4?
<vb> I am unable to view apple trailers on Gutsy :(
<sYn_0n3> got you @ pelo
<RequinB4> can anyone recommend an audio extractor that will extract audio from .flv files?
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<sYn_0n3> i heard good things about it but never used it
<Pelo> sYn_0n3,  it is very reliable but the menu structure is a bit confusing in my opinion
<wols> Pelo: why would grub boot a windows partition via MBR even if it's on another harddisk?
<IamReck> or just a free program that will convert my videos to a playable format on ipod touch
<heckler0077> help! I am trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, and i followed the upgrading instructions.  When I ran the command in terminal, it opened update manager, which said that I had no new updates.  What do I do?
<andymushu> iamreck: try zamzar.com
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, personnaly , I have boot xp and ubunt on a seperete hdd,  I made sure that the ubuntu hdd was set to boot from the bios when i installed ubuntu,  that wayeach mbr is sepreate
<bangelo> IamReck: Have you tried MEncoder?
<wols> IamReck: ffmpeg and mencoder
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, somehow he got grub stage one installed on both hdd
<adamonline46> wols: So that's a client-side fix, then?  As in, on the machine, not the router?  You know, I'd actually not mind sticking with DHCP if I could use the box as a DNS server.  As long as there's only one 'hosts' file I have to maintain, I could live with that.  Do you know if I can install a DNS server on that machine, and have my other computers look to that first?  Oh, I guess I see why I'd need a static IP for at least that one...
<wols> heckler0077: pastebin your sources.list
<sYn_0n3> pelo..this is exactly how i have it setup
<andymushu> wols: how do i reverse this command if it goes wrong?  chmod +s /sbin/shutdown; sudo chown root.root /sbin/shutdown
<Pelo> wols, somehow he got stage one instaled on both hdd and pointing to the same /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sYn_0n3> bios ==linux hd 1st then xp
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, very odd
<sYn_0n3> but heres my thing i never redid my menu.lst just defaults
<happy1> can someone help me partition a drive using command line tools?
<wols> Pelo: that's not what I asked. why would grub boot via sdb and not via sdb1 or such?
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, in anycase you'll be able to fix this using the supergrub cd
<heckler0077> wols: I'm kindof a n00b to linux- how do I pastebin my sources.list?  Sorry
<sYn_0n3> only thing i did different was add my xp ntfs partition to fstab
<wols> !paste | heckler0077
<ubotu> heckler0077: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pgjensen> do i have to use parted for >2tb partitions?
<Pelo> wols,  not sure,  badly formated command line probably
<heckler0077> wols: and where do i find my sources.list
<wols> for the installer of grub to install to a windows bootsectore it needs  more than a badly formatted cmd line
<wols> heckler0077: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, I don'T think that would be related
<sYn_0n3> thats the only thing i did different
<andymushu> wols: do i need to use this whole command or just the first or second part?  chmod +s /sbin/shutdown; sudo chown root.root /sbin/shutdown
<sYn_0n3> i remimaged my xp machine when i get home im gonna cross my fingers and hope for the best
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, that's all I can tell you since you can'T show me your menu.lst file or the fstab atm
<wols> sYn_0n3: best come back here when you have access to the machine in question
<xeper> Does anyone here use a blackberry pearl with gutsy gibbon?
<heckler0077> wols: i uploaded it to postbin
<wols> heckler0077: and the url is?
<sYn_0n3> got you..thanks guys for the help
<heckler0077> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49625/
<Pelo> anyone know if they came up with a fix for that tiny emblem bug ?
<wols> heckler0077: your sources.list still points to dapper and not edgy
<wols> heckler0077: what docs did you follow?
<RequinB4> can anyone recommend an audio extractor that will extract audio from .flv files?
<heckler0077> wols: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<jedediah> I'm having a bit of a problem booting the latest livecd. Would someone be able to look at this "screenshot" and tell me if it's a known issue? http://files.jdhuntington.com/other_files/for_nev/IMG_0007.JPG
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://www.virtualbox.org/ for !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper - Setup details at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Pelo> RequinB4, I can recommend a convertor so you can convert flv to something else like mpg and then you can extract the audio
<Pelo> RequinB4, go to the forum www.ubuntuforums.org and search for convertit
<RequinB4> Pelo - yeah, i was directed to http://flv2mp3.com, but i'd rather it be local
<RequinB4> ok i will
<heckler0077> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49625/
<heckler0077> oops
<heckler0077> wols: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<wols> heckler0077: I've seen it
<heckler0077> wols: do you have any idea what;s wrong?
<erUSUL> RequinB4: ffmpeg -i file.flv audio.mp3  worked here
<graft> ahoy there - does anyone know how to make it so that my cpan doesn't install to /usr/local/share/perl/ but installs to /usr/share/perl/ instead?
<Hilikus> how to i change the keyboard layout from a console?
<RequinB4> erUSUL - thanks, i have to go but i'll try that when i get back
<happy1> The message is "The partitioning on disk /dev/sda is not readable by the partitioning tool parted, which is used to change the partition table."  What now?
<erUSUL> happy1: use fdisk or cfdisk in console   ???
<erUSUL> happy1: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<butterberg> hallo
<happy1> I'm using the gui partitioner
<n2diy> Hilikus: read the man page for loadkeys
<Hilikus> ok, thanks
<ergun> can anyone help me about compizfusion on ubuntu 7.10 amd64 bit version?
<LimCore> why ubuntu have totally unusable things like Amule?
<zimon> graft, what's the installation process like? configure etc?
<patrick_> anybody knows why i can adjust my desktop appearance, its stuck on everything off pm plz
<vile_maxim> having a problem with a guest os's networking on xen.  it doesn't seem to see the ethernet device. Any help?
<Bousteur> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<witchlight> got a problem...was copying files to mem card and now nautilus appears to not work ... says that it cant display all the contents of any folder I browse.
 * LimCore kicks unbuntu for including 100% unusable shit like amule?
<LimCore> it doesnt work at all
<mhall53> someone do that compiz channel thing for me again'
<LjL> !language | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !ohmy | LimCore
<LjL> !doesn't work | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<patrick_> anybody knows why i can adjust my desktop appearance, its stuck on everything off pm plz
<crdlb> mhall53: #compiz-fusion ?
<mhall53> yes
<mhall53> thx
<LimCore> LjL: it crashes ALWYAS,  like gazillion other people reported on lunchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/68792
<LimCore> yet, noone downgraded it to a version that for example... uhm... do NOT crash every time
<annonymouse> hey
<jedediah> I'm having a bit of a problem booting the latest livecd. Would someone be able to look at this "screenshot" and tell me if it's a known issue? http://files.jdhuntington.com/other_files/for_nev/IMG_0007.JPG
<annonymouse> does any one know how to change the colour of the loading  screen after you login ?
<LjL> LimCore: if it's a bug in wxwidgets like the report says, then one would have to downgrade wxwidgets, no? that doesn't seem like a completely good idea. besides, APT doesn't support automatic downgrading
<LjL> LimCore: in the meanwhile...
<LjL> !edonkey > LimCore    (LimCore, see the private message from Ubotu)
<annonymouse> jedediah  waht graphics card r u using
<jedediah> annonymouse: nvidia 8600gt
<yubwyub> hi! anyone heard if there is any version 0.4 of Extreme Tux Racer in december?
<ifireball> !edonkey > ifireball
<annonymouse> jedediah  ahh  think thats compatible
<erUSUL> annonymouse: System>Admin>Login Screen
<annonymouse> erusul i changed it there but it doesnt save lol
<annonymouse> i mean the screen after that
<erUSUL> annonymouse: :(
<danroj> hi people
<offload> ARGH!  I'm sick of firefox crashing on me.  Anyone else have this issue?
<yubwyub> hi danroj :)
<danroj> www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/Pantallazo.png
<annonymouse> erusul i have changed the login theme and in that window there is abackground colour that ive set to black but after ive logged in  i get this browny screen then my  wall paper loads after a lil while
<pike_> id start launching it from a terminal at leat then youll get some info when it crashes
<pike_> offload: ^
<danroj>  enter to www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/Pantallazo.png
<offload> pike_, k I will
<offload> I did some research before and it had somethign to do with flash according to other people but I'm jut not sure
<Jumper> Anybody have a moment to assist a newbie with a question?
<offload> anyone else have this issue of firefox crashing a lot on them..  Generally when it's pointed to myspace
<xeper> I'm brand new to Ubuntu, and I want to insert a module... do I have to build up a kernel from scratch, or is this something as easy as insmod?
<qaldune> hi there
<erUSUL> annonymouse: i know what you talk about but i dunno how to change it... maybe in (right click on desktop) Change Background > Solid Color
<qaldune> does anybody know how to fix the issue on the update of linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic??
<Flare183> Does anybody else experience a bug that freezes firefox temporaly
<qaldune> is anyone having problems too?
<LimCore> hello,  how to rebuild the kernel that I have (in 7.10 amd64 bit) but exacly for my amd64 (not generic) SMP,  and while aplying to it grsecurity patch? (so perhaps it will be other version like 23.9)
<larryone> good evening
<larryone> I have the most bizarre problem
<Flannel> larryone: why do you want to compile a kernel?
<larryone> if i'm on ubuntu I cant get to wikipedia
<Flannel> erm, LimCore
<B-rabbit> and what is that
<larryone> but on windows I can
<Jumper> Hey folks...having a problem with gnome-python-2.0 not being in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable. Help?
<Onyx> I'm brand new to Ubuntu, and I want to insert a module... do I have to build up a kernel from scratch, or is this something as easy as insmod?
<annonymouse> erusul  thanks for the tip  sadly that also is set the same lol
<Flare183> LjL: umm hwo would i go about adding myself  the community concil agenda?
<erUSUL> !generic | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Flare183> how*
<larryone> the windows box on my network points to the same dns
<LjL> Flare183: just edit the wiki
<larryone> but the ubuntu wont get to wikipedia at all
<larryone> other sites are fine
<Flare183> LjL: thanks
<larryone> just wikipedia
<robeh> can anyone recommend an incremental backup script via ftp or help me make one?
<ng0n> larry.  your windows is jealous and blocking the address.
<erUSUL> LimCore: also grsecurity is a *very* *intrusive* patch. i do not think is a good idea to use it
<Flannel> !backup | robeh
<ubotu> robeh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ng0n> can u ping the address ?
<Flannel> robeh: see if that helps
<robeh> thanks
<silent_> I've noticed that in the Ubuntu wine install a program shortcut list is created in the Applications > Wine folder, however, such a menu is not created when manually installing wine. Is this a possible feature of wine or is it menu manipulation done by Ubuntu?
<larryone> anybody got any ideas on how to debug this? I cant nslookup en.wikipedia.org from the termainal
<yubwyub> danroj, you should say something about what is on the image, not just a link, if you want people to look at it....
<Onyx> I'm brand new to Ubuntu, and I want to insert a module... do I have to build up a kernel from scratch, or is this something as easy as insmod?
<Flannel> silent_: Installed manually being compiling?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i want to run a script before my ubuntu shuts down can this be done?
<silent_> Flannel: indeed, wine-0.9.51-224-g7034b92
<wols> UBUNTUISLOVED: yes. via /etc/rc6.d/
<Flannel> silent_: That shortcut is a benefit of package management.  Why did you compile wine anyway? when a repository is available
<danroj>  enter to www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/Pantallazo.png is my desktop with full aparence of mac osx
<danroj> yubwyub, yes?
<erUSUL> Onyx: do you have the module source code or it is already compiled?
<Jumper> Hey folks...having a problem with gnome-python-2.0 not being in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable. Help
<zimon> danroj, congrats.
<danroj> :D
<yubwyub> heheh. much better :)
<pepe_> #ubuntu-es
<silent_> Flannel: The repository version is 0.9.46, the current stable release is 0.9.51, which has issues with InstallShield
<offload> pike_, Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ng0n> ubuntu's free cell is hard to look at.
<wols> silent_: budgetdedicated has ubuntu packages. and is linked from winehq.com
<erUSUL> pepe_: /join #ubuntu-es
<danroj> yubwyub, nice?
<Flannel> silent_: Wine has its own apt repository, which will have the most current versions
<ng0n> and do guys get 'dancing' line entry here ?
<Flannel> silent_: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks
<dxdemetriou> hi, what is the sabayon user that appeared after updates in Gutsy?
<Jumper> Hey folks...having a problem with gnome-python-2.0 not being in the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable. Help
<LimCore> erUSUL: well, I need a grsecurity... any other way to use it?
<silent_> Flannel: I know, and I used those repositories. They do not create the menu either, and their version is 0.9.51, which has issues with InstallShield
<ng0n> there goes my pocketprotector.
<LimCore> LjL: mldonkey is strange... I just need a tool to search and then download files...
<erUSUL> LimCore: if you really need there is no other way... go ahead and compile a custom kernel
<Flannel> silent_: right, the menu is an ubuntu thing, because the ubuntu package knows where it ought to put the menu entry.
<offload> Anyone know why firefox keeps crashing with: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<erUSUL> !kernel | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Jumper> offload:  Have you reinstalled it?
<silent_> Flannel: Not only that, when you install applications in wine with the wine <version>-ubuntu package it automatically adds entries to the menu
<LjL> LimCore, either wait for amule to be fixed or use mldonkey, not much other choice
<yubwyub> how do I do to install ExtremeTuxRacer in ubuntu? there is only PlanetPenguinRacer in synaptic...
<pike_> yubwyub: getdeb.net perhaps
<offload> no, I guess I could use this as an opportunity to upgrade to the new beta..
<LimCore> LjL: with mldonkey, to which server one should connect, for general content
<danroj> yubwyub, nice or daaaa?
<LjL> LimCore: uh? mldonkey uses the same network as amule uses (i.e. the edonkey network). you connect to the very same servers as you would with amule. (only, mldonkey *also* supports other networks, but you don't have to use them)
<LjL> !p2p > LimCore    (LimCore, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> LimCore: mldonkey connects to a few servers (3 or 4) at once
<LimCore> erUSUL: well I started ML donkey but it isnt conntect.... what now O_o
<ubuntu__> i booted ubuntu live  how can lunch the installer
<Flannel> ubuntu__: The "install" link on the desktop
<erUSUL> LimCore: are you using the web interface?
<ubuntu__> i don't have it
<danroj> yubwyub, ...
<Proto> can anyone point to me a guide to adding a new HD to my ubuntu system, so it mounts on boot
<LjL> !mount > proto    (proto, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Syntux> guys, I'm dying to get my MIC working, any idea ? Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Flannel> ubuntu__: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<LimCore> erUSUL: hmm no... just srtarted mlgui
<Flannel> ubuntu__: on the liveCD that is.
<ubuntu__>  on a ppc
<yubwyub> danroy I'm busy trying to get extreme tuxracer ;)
<Proto> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubuntu__> 6.06 on a g4 ppc
<mhall53> anyone know how to install emerald theme manager
<ubuntu__> i know ppc are not supported
<Flannel> ubuntu__: It is for 6.06
<danroj> yubwyub, jajajajaja vacant
<Flannel> ubuntu__: are you using 6.06 because its the only version you can find?
<annonymouse> does any one know anything about museek
<K4k-laptop> mhall53: open synaptic and just get the packages
<ubuntu__> it is the only i got to boot my g4
<pepe_> freenode
<sourcemaker> I have a clean fresh ubuntu install... but grub is not loading... Error 17
<hsteve> anyone: what's a good iso file opener
<Flannel> ubuntu__: You've tried 7.10 and other newer versions?
<ubuntu__> i tried debian etch did not got video.........
<sourcemaker> Can somebody help... I can't use my system...
<danroj> yubwyub, ushhh
<danroj> what time is it?
<K4k-laptop> sourcemaker, can you be more specific please
<ubuntu0264> 1:40
<silent_> where is the directory for gnome menus?
<hsteve> 4:40 p.m. canada
<hsteve> toronto
<HNT> Hello everybody, when I try to install flashplugin-nonfree on gutsy, I'v got a md5 mismatch error, so the package isn't installed, any work-around ?
<Flannel> HNT: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/26/manually-install-adobe-flash-temporary-flashplugin-nonfree-fix/
<K4k-laptop> HNT, that package is broken right now anyway
<speeddemon8803> flash plugin isnt truly working right as of yet hnt :)
<ubuntu__> for some reason i do not have the icon therefore i am looking for the comand line equivalent to install
<sourcemaker> K4k-laptop: I have 3 harddisks (sda1/sdb1/sdc1) and I have installed ubuntu from the live-cd to sda1... after rebooting... grub is not working... Error 17... no further informations are shown
<erUSUL> LimCore: maybe you need to import a servers.met file first like in amule the web interface has the option of import a Server.met i can't see it in mlgui...
<lleonard> HNT: see Christer Edwards' post on this on planet.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> ubuntu__: There is no command line equivalent on 6.06, Have you tried 7.10?
<n2diy> sourcemaker: are you dual booting
<LimCore> erUSUL: uhm
<hsteve> anyone: what's a good .iso file opener
<furenku> hello, i tried to upgrade to gutsy using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and now i lost my X server
<hsteve> ?
<furenku> any suggestions?
<LimCore> is there one _working_ mule client in entire ubuntu?
<Flannel> !iso | hsteve
<ubotu> hsteve: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<K4k-laptop> sourcemaker, sounds to me like you have installed grub on a partition that was not set with the boot flag...but I'm just taking a shot in the dark, I don't actually know for sure
<LimCore> or is supporting 5 years old software not really doable yet
<sourcemaker> K4k-laptop: NO
<hsteve> coo
<erUSUL> LimCore: mldonkey works for me
<erUSUL> LimCore: amule is fragile
<LimCore> erUSUL: well it do not have any serves I can onnect to
<LimCore> erUSUL: can you give me url of a popular server or something?
<annonymouse> im getting this error museek dependency is not satisfiable: qsa   any idea what it means
<erUSUL> LimCore: as i said you need to import an initial servers.met file
<LimCore> erUSUL: where from / how?
<wamty> i had a lot of trouble getting into root with ubuntu
<jgoo> is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127 still the easiest way to install kiba-dock ?? :-)
 * jgoo is overloading on lots of new eye candy
<sourcemaker> K4k-laptop: please help :-) I can't solve the problem... and I can't use my system...
<jgoo> !kiba-dock > jgoo
<Flannel> ubuntu__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/  I'd try 7.10, and I'd also ditch the desktop CD and go straight for the alternate CD if youre trying to do nothing but install
<speeddemon8803> jgoo: a lot of eye candy can slow down your computer as it takes up a bunch of ram to pull that :)
<sourcemaker> K4k-laptop: I have also read the documentation... but grub-install or the manuall way... also does not solve the problem
<speeddemon8803> !kiba-dock | jgoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> sourcemaker: if you get error 17, then grub is working since normal bootsectors don't give out "error 17"
<jgoo> speeddemon8803: I got lucky with some head cold over the holidays, I am sure my computer will still out think me, even with this ati 9200 card :-)
<speeddemon8803> lol :)
<Flannel> K4k-laptop: Linux doesn't care about the boot flag
<K4k-laptop> sourcemaker, then I'm not sure sorry I can't be of much help, I'm not familiar with grub errors particularly
<wols> sourcemaker: what it means is grub can't find it's latter stage files. where is your /boot/grub/ ?
<white_eagle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LimCore> erUSUL: can you just give me IP of a server then
<sc0tch> Is it possible to specift a script to run when you log out of ubuntu gutsy?
<wamty> is the root account on ubuntu disabled or one cant just login?
<sourcemaker> K4k-laptop: It's on the sda1 => /boot/grub
<wols> !root | wamty
<speeddemon8803> disabled by fefault wamty
<LiraNuna> thank you
<speeddemon8803> *default
<xkt> were  i can get C/C++
<erUSUL> LimCore: wait a minute
<LiraNuna> xkt, sudo apt-get install make g++
<wols> xkt: install build-essnetial
<K4k-laptop> wols, <sourcemaker> K4k-laptop: It's on the sda1 => /boot/grub
<wamty> wols: I dont see a bot messaging me
<ubotu> wamty: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wols> xkt: build-essential
<jgoo> anyone installed kiba-dock on gutsy? is it fun?
<LiraNuna> wols, no! build-essnetial sucks and incomplete
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I just changed from an ATI card on my Ubuntu installation to an nVidia card...video isn't working now...is there any way to revert to the default video settings?
<jgoo> (the install, the dock is obviously fun)
<LiraNuna> make g++ installs everything you need
<LiraNuna> sudo apt-get install make g++
<wols> LiraNuna: please, don't speak when you don't have a clue
<silent_> there has to be a root password... sudo -s && passwd
<LiraNuna> wols, I'm a programmer
<wols> LiraNuna: and it certainly doesn't. for starters, not a single header
<speeddemon8803> there is NO root
<Flannel> LiraNuna: You know build-essential contains both g++ and make, right?
<speeddemon8803> it is DISABLED
<speeddemon8803> you CANNOT enable it
<wols> LiraNuna: yes and I am the emperror of china. so be silent or I will tell my tatars to behead you
<Flannel> speeddemon8803: Yes you can.  But you don't want to
<annonymouse> any one know what this means ?   dependency is not satisfiable: qsa
<LiraNuna> Flannel, last time I checked, it didn't have g++
<Flannel> LiraNuna: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/build-essential
<K4k-laptop> darkfrog, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" into the consol and that will allow you to change your graphics driver
<choongii> yes you can, and you do want to
<pgjensen> there a way to use cp and show disk speeds for copying?
<LiraNuna> maybe it changed in gusty
<wols> annonymouse: qsa package couldn't be found in repos
<Flannel> LiraNuna: always has
<wols> pgjensen: hdparm, bonnie
<Flannel> LiraNuna: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential
<darkfrog> K4k-laptop, thanks! :)
<annonymouse> wols  how do i fix that synaptice packge manager?
<t94xr> if i deleted some photos in linux, how do i retreive them back?
<sourcemaker> wols: Grub install is working fine
<LiraNuna> I remember installing build-essential once and it lacked g++
<wamty> "sudo su" is stupid
<silent_> t94xr: you go back in time and not delete them
<speeddemon8803> hey, what was the g++ stuff again?
<wols> sourcemaker: do you get a grub menu?
<sourcemaker> wols: bootup not
<sourcemaker> wols: No
<silent_> t94xr: check your trash bin
<Flannel> speeddemon8803: install the "build-essential" package
<t94xr> ok
<K4k-laptop> wamty: unless they don't setup a root password at install...then it's useful
<erUSUL> LimCore: 85.17.52.92:5000
<speeddemon8803> heh, I would yet i dont have ubuntu on this computer lol
<wamty> whats the point of sudo su ?
<wols> sourcemaker: all you can do is reinstall grub
<wols> !grub | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<speeddemon8803> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<silent_> t94xr: you have to be very careful what you delete, especially when you use the terminal 'rm' command, there is no getting the data back
<sourcemaker> wols: I have done... 10 times...
<sourcemaker> wols: it is not working
<wols> sourcemaker: output of fdisk -l please
<pgjensen> how do i show current disk transfer speeds?
<silent_> sudo passwd root
<t94xr> wamty, so every command and process isn't in administrative mode than anything can be changed on the system by any program or script
<silent_> badamtshhh
<wols> sourcemaker: and your /boot/grub/device.map
<Flannel> silent_: please don't recommend that.
<sourcemaker> wols: /dev/sda1   *           1       29644   238115398+  83  Linux
<sourcemaker> /dev/sda2           29645       30401     6080602+   5  Extended
<sourcemaker> /dev/sda5           29645       30401     6080571   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (say dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<wamty> If you knew what each command did, you would be more likely to use them correctly.
<wols> sourcemaker: not here!
<wamty> If you knew what each command did, you would be more likely to use them correctly.
<silent_> Flannel: I'm just notifying people that it is indeed possible
<wamty> sudo bash makes more sense than sudo su.
<tritium> wamty: don't use sudo su.  Instead, use sudo -i
<Flannel> wamty: no, sudo -i is best
<silent_> and to toast it... sudo passwd -l root
<silent_> there, both sides
<K4k-laptop> !pastebin | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<renaldo> Hello every one I hope every one is having a good day
<tifine> guys do u know any usenets like newleecher which have supersearch as well for ubuntu :)
<wols> silent_: but you still shouldn't tell it to people. one can build a nuclear bomb, but one still shouldn't
<choongii> but being root is great
<wamty> I prefer sudo -s, but that's just me
<wamty> tritium ?
<renaldo> My question is is there any way to hide folders, and to change folder and apps icons.
<choongii> it makes me feel good about myself, inside
<tritium> silent_: please don't tell people to activate the root account
<LjL> choongii: get help
<silent_> wols: I have at least 5... you can build a simple atomic bomb out of a vacuum cleaner... getting the uranium is tough though
<renaldo> I know window can do this ans is wondering if Ubuntu can also
<silent_> nothing diverts robbers like "This house protected by A bomb"
<sourcemaker> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49629/
<silent_> tritium: I'm not, I'm merely saying it is possible. I perfer using sudo, myself
<wols> sourcemaker: I didn't ask for menu.lst but device.map
<lleonard> dm: That device is supported by uvcvideo, which requires V4L2 to work.
<sourcemaker> wols: I am sorry... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49631/
<lleonard> dm: So make sure you are using V4L2 as the video backend for any apps where you want to use that camera.  If the app can't use V4L2, use a different app(?)
<wols> sourcemaker: what part of "device.map" didn't you understand?
<kilo> how to execute a .run file please??
<tifine> guys do u know any usenets like newleecher which have supersearch as well for ubuntu :)
<wols> kilo: run file for what?
<silent_> kilo: I believe you need alien for that
<wols> silent_: you are mistaken. again
<silent_> oh geez
<tritium> silent_: no.  kilo: chmod +x <file>
<dm> lleonard: I never did anything with webcams. What app could I use to test if it works?
<erUSUL> kilo: chamod +x file.run and then ./file.run
<tritium> kilo: then, it'll be executable
<kilo> wols: i have downloaded ati drivers for my notebook
<wols> kilo: what are you trying to run? if it's an ati or nvidia installer: don't. nvidia comes with drivers for them.
<sourcemaker> wols: the device.map is also inside the text
<wols> kilo: don't use them
<wols> !ati | kilo
<ubotu> kilo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silent_> kilo: just use flgrx
<tifine> guys do u know any usenets like newleecher which have supersearch as well for ubuntu :)
<tritium> !repeat | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kilo> wols: how to have the latest video driver for my atix700? flgrx just doesn't make any good... (i.e: on SecondLife)
<wols> sourcemaker: which of your 3 disks shows up first under BIOS?
<wols> kilo: but the ati one is fglrx?
<ph|ber> hey.. anyone have any problems with any updates... my install will not use the nvidia drivers now.
<wols> so if it's not good (I agree) why install it?
<sourcemaker> wols: it is sda1
<lleonard> dm:  You can fire up ekiga and using the configuration wizard/druid set it for V4L2.  After configuration you should see video in the Ekiga interface.
<kilo> wols: dunnow :) i am a totally newbie...how could i check?
<wols> ph|ber: how did you install the nvidia drivers? envy, automatix, directly from nvidia.com?
<ph|ber> with the gui.. it was working
<ph|ber> then just quit working.. thats why i thought it was an update..
<Condoulo> I just installed a Pentium D on my machine. But now I can't access a Ubuntu LiveCD.
<wols> ph|ber: what guy exactly? ubuntu restricted drivers?
<annonymouse> ive just installed museek from the synaptic package manager its installed but  any idea how i run it i cant find the link
<ph|ber> wols: yes.
<wols> ph|ber: pastebin your xorg.log and output of dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<LjL> annonymouse: perhaps it'll appear after you reboot. you can type « dpkg -L museek | grep bin » to find out what the executable program is anyway.
<mhall53> anyone have a list of repositories i can use
<wols> !ati | kilo
<ubotu> kilo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ph|ber> dpkg says no package named nvidia.
<wols> mhall53: your ubuntu comes with a bunch
<UNDERsoN> How I can make package not broken?
<Condoulo> I was booting into a liveCD to try and fix GRUB. But since I replaced my Celeron D with a Pentium D I can't access any liveCD. Can anybody help me?
<wols> ph|ber: then you haven't used the ubuntu drivers
<mhall53> i want to add more
<furenku> hello... i am being unable to start my X server after upgrading from ubuntu feisty to gutsy, i get a "backtrace: segmentation fault" ... it tried changing the "nvidia" driver to "vesa" in xorg.conf, but still no luck, any ideas?
<UNDERsoN> I need change status for not broken
<mhall53> i cant find emerald theme manager
<annonymouse> am i allowed to paste actions in the terminal in here
<kilo> gotta leave... thank you all !!
<kilo> by3 by3
<lleonard> dm:  You can also go to http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC and scroll down to "Applications" and install the UVC "luvcview? test application.  But Ekiga is included in the base install.
<ph|ber> wols: what package is the ubuntu restricted?
<wols> !info emeralrd | mhall53
<Condoulo> Every time I try going into a LiveCD, it keeps going to some shell (ash) thing. o-O
<ubotu> mhall53: Package emeralrd does not exist in gutsy
<mhall53> oh
<wols> !nvidia  ph|ber
<annonymouse> root@annonymouse-laptop:/home/annonymouse# dpkg -L museek | grep bin
<annonymouse> Package `museek' is not installed.
<annonymouse> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<annonymouse> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<annonymouse> root@annonymouse-laptop:/home/annonymouse#
<wols> !nvidia | ph|ber
<mhall53> how would i install a theme
<UNDERsoN> I have package wich system think that it is broken How I can change it to normal?
<LjL> !paste | annonymouse
<Hagg1> What is the best way to limit "bandwidth per IP-address" in ubuntu (gutsy, amd64) iptables?
<ph|ber> wols: nothing.
<annonymouse> sorri
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia  ph - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ph|ber: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> annonymouse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> !nvidia > ph|ber
<wols> LjL: ubotu has a buck and ph|ber a shitty nickname
<annonymouse> cool sori
<mhall53> how would i install a compiz theme
<tritium> !language | wols
<ubotu> wols: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> wols: bugs in ubotu can't really be fixed at the moment
<stinger05> hi, how can i install the ipcop firewall in the terminal ?
<Condoulo> can somebody help me? I can't boot into a Ubuntu LiveCD
<[reed]> LjL: Why not?
<erUSUL> stinger05: ipcop is a complete distribution not just a firewall afaik
<annonymouse> confused how to use this paste box thing
<peeks> can put a limit the bandwitdh apt-get takes ?
<zimon> Condoulo, checked your boot sequence?
<LjL> [reed]: developer has no time, work on it is on hold
<erUSUL> !info trickle | peeks
<ubotu> peeks: trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<stinger05> i want a good firewall, but not firestarter
<peeks> thanx!
<erUSUL> stinger05: shorewall
<annonymouse> whats wrong with firestarter
<stinger05> how do i install it ?
<pike_> annonymouse: nothing
<erUSUL> annonymouse: it needs a gui
<Condoulo> zimon- Well it shows the Ubuntu boot-up splash, right, then it brings me to a command-line like shell I guess. Never happened till after I upgraded the processor in this m achine
<erUSUL> stinger05: via synaptic or just apt-get install shorewall
<xkt> how i open g++ after sudo apt-get install make g++ end build-essential >> I am beginer
<Mba7eth> ppl ... is there any traffic generator that can let me choose protocol to be generated ?
<annonymouse> was reading up on it the other day  and its on my list to install  on
<erUSUL> xkt: g++ is a cli app
<lleonard> xkt: if you are looking for something GUI you might look into Eclipse
<erUSUL> !cli | xkt
<ubotu> xkt: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joost_op> hi all
<joost_op> is there a seperate hardy testing chan?
<zimon> Condoulo, no error messages? just a log in prompt?
<annonymouse> can any one help me with museek
<erUSUL> joost_op: #ubuntu+1
<joost_op> thx
<erUSUL> annonymouse: Alt + F2 type mussek
<Condoulo> zimon- It says its some kind of shell, and it said something about Ash. It can't access /bin/sh or something because Job is switched off? I forget what it exactly said.
<annonymouse> erusul nothing happens
<silent_> I remember there used to be a feature in the right click menu to "open terminal here", is this option still available?
<silent_> back in 6.04, or 6.10 I believe
<Condoulo> it says type help for commands, but when I try to help, it does nothing
<thor> silent_ it is in xfce
<stinger05> okay i just downloaded shorewall
<stinger05> how do i run it ?
<Condoulo> *but when I try to type, nothing comes up. My keyboard is disabled there
<zimon> Condoulo, the failure message would be the interesting part ..
<silent_> thor: ah, I'm mixed up then.. do you know how to get this feature in gnome?
<erUSUL> annonymouse: is museekd
<Condoulo> zimon- well it said something about some job disabled or something.
<dm> lleonard: Thank you. I installed ekiga but it also says "error opening /dev/video0". What could be the problem here?
<erUSUL> stinger05: it will run when the computers start you have to configure it via config files
<Condoulo> also said something about /bin/sh
<astro76> silent_, install nautilus-open-terminal
<annonymouse> erusul nothing happens  gonna try a reboot brb
<thor> silent_ sorry....I have gnome installed but rarely even look at it
<hdevalence> I'm having problems with sound: I can hear stuff like alerts etc but not sound from amarok
<alex_> hey guys, is there a way to make an icon in the nautilus places panel that will mount a network drive (instead of adding the command to fstab)?
<sc0tch> If I resize a partition (ext3 or ntfs) will the UUID change? (will gutsy still be able to mount it in fstab correctly using the original UUID to be more precise.
<lleonard> dm: does the camera show up as being found/installed if you grep dmesg for uvcvideo?
<mhall53> hey since emerald theme manager is install already in gusty how do i use it
<erUSUL> sc0tch: yes uuid will change
<zimon> Condoulo, if /bin/sh is not found it's maybe a problem with your disk controller or something .. just a guess
<ullis> sc0tch, Do blkid before and after and you'll see if UUID changes.
<Hagg1> Question: Is it possible to restrict bandwidth based on IP-address in Ubuntu? If so, please link me to howto's or documentation.
<PKdoR> sup peeps!
<LjL> Hagg1: "apt-cache search traffic shap"
<erUSUL> Hagg1: traffic shapping look on http://lartc.org/
<PKdoR> I need help intalling X-fi driver fur my ubntu [x86]
<Hagg1> Thanks guys!
<annonymouse> still cant work museekd its installed but not
<Hagg1> LjL & erUSUL: is it possible to do with iptables, or do I have to install modules/packages?
<dm> lleonard: No, there's no match for "uvc" in dmesg
<ph|ber> wols: ok.. still no worky
<LjL> Hagg1: shorewall for instance only seems to depend on iptables, so it should be possible to do with iptables alone
<ph|ber> restricted drivers shows nvidia in use.
<lleonard> dm: humm. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ph|ber> but the module isnot being used.
<dm> lleonard: 7.10
<ph|ber> and no glxinfo
<wols> ph|ber: but it should from what you told me. I think your sda is not your first BIOS drive
<ph|ber> it seg faults
<wols> ph|ber: oh you#re the nvidia guy.
<wols> pastebin your xorg.log
<ph|ber> yeah.. sorry
<ph|ber> k
<sakuramboo> im trying to compile libgpod 0.6.0 from svn and im getting errors about the M4 marcos, using autoconf to generate the configure file, but its not taking, anyone got any ideas?
<ph|ber> hol
<dm> lleonard: kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, i was just reading this article oi
<B-rabbit> sorry hand sliped
<lleonard> dm: you said the device was a 0c45:62c0, right?
<dm> lleonard: y
<Hagg1> LjL: ok, thanks
<dm> lleonard: no, sorry, brb
<ph|ber> wols: http://pastebin.com/m7b635e8
<Tu13e1> are there any good wallpaper switchers a-la OS X?
<CoasterMaster> how can I view the exit code of a program?
<dm> lleonard: 0c45:602c
<LjL> CoasterMaster: echo $?
<CoasterMaster> ahhh thanks
<chrismurf> if I add a user to a group in a gnome-terminal, how can I force the terminal to reload the group permissions?  I know there's a magic command, but I forget
<lleonard> dm: ahhh, my eyes read 62c0.
<wols> ph|ber: and what exactly isn't working?
<fjfalcon> hello all, after executing route add default ppp0 system non respoding... where is problem?
<drifterz> I've used Ubuntu for the last 6 months and have learned how to use a lot of command line commands and have started to understand the core. What i'm still seeing is Windows despite being commercial closed source software is easy to use, very user friendly only in the way that it's all inclusive in terms of GUI. Ubuntu just isn't as user friendly all the time. I'm confused on this subject because I know the good and bad of both operating systems and while U
<drifterz> buntu is competative I just don't see it ready to take over windows. win 3.1 & 95 and 98 all ran off of DOS which made these systems inferior to XP 2000 etc. Isn't the same thing happening or going to happen to Linux, this case Ubuntu?
<ph|ber> ok.. first i cant get anything over 800x600, and glxinfo seg. faults. and when i do lsmod, nvidia shows 0
<ph|ber> all was fine until a few days ago.. i figured it was an update.. somehow..
<wols> drifterz: you make no sense
<PKdoR> an any body point to a tut on installing x-fi sound card for ubuntu  [x86] please I cant find it in the forums
<pc_> ben nieuw hier gr Theo
<wols> ph|ber: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<erUSUL> PKdoR: last time i checked there wasn't drivers for this card for 32 bit linux....
<ph|ber>         Driver          "nvidia"
<wols> ph|ber: pastebin
<ph|ber> http://pastebin.com/m77ccebe7
<ph|ber> and.. everything seg faults!
<Zombie> Is dd_rescue availible on the Ubuntu DVD?
<drifterz> wols: I'm saying Ubuntu is gnome on linux which is similar to windows on Dos. It in my opinion not as stable as an OS written to include the GUI.
<wols> drifterz: you are very mistaken
<lleonard> dm: I am headed out the door, time to go home.  Sorry I wasn't able to be more helpful right now.
<ng0n> my master volume doesn't work.. only the headphone vol works.  how do i fix it ?
<erUSUL> Zombie: on the liveCD?
<Zombie> On the Gutsy DVD
<B-rabbit> is nspluginwrapped made by adobe?
<peeks> what i dont understand is why that gutsy dvd includes all those KDE applications
<wols> ph|ber: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so
<wols> peeks: cause it has the space for it
<ng0n> peeks.. ya ! and y no SKYPE ?
<Zombie> I need to clone a (failing) Linux Hard drive.
<peeks> but there is no KDE
<peeks> only kde apps
<ph|ber> libgl1-mesa-dev: /usr/lib/libGL.so
<wols> ng0n: skype is proprietary compost. it can't be on a Free ubuntu CD
<ng0n> wols: tnx.
<wols> ph|ber: that's why. uninstall all mesa stuff
<ng0n> i'll compile it.
<peeks> the installer should have the option of choosing which packages to install
<tifine> how to setup a service that will start when the computer start ?
<wols> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<wols> tifine: what kind of service?
<tifine> wols: tomcat, apache2, mysql, postgresql
<wols> ph|ber: then reinstall the glx package from nvidia restricted and make usre all /usr/lib/libGL* come from a nvidia package only
<drifterz> wols: why? because of the patch work style of Linux it is hard for uneducated users to grasp the use of Ubuntu. From a aspect of incorperating in the business world with windows users there is too much of a gap. I think because the linux kernel was not written with the GUI in mind this is difficult.
<wols> !lamp | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> tifine: just install the packages for them and they are started by default
<quaal> anyone use a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<wols> drifterz: you are OT
<wols> quaal: ask your real question
<quaal> wols, buying a new laptop. want to know that it works for sure
<wols> quaal: it will work
<tifine> wols: thnxs
<chrismurf> quaal, I do
<Laxigue> HACK THE PLANET !!!
<quaal> with linux/ubuntu
<chrismurf> it's great
<quaal> chrisg, awesome
<drifterz> wols: what is OT?
<collins> Hello all
<chrismurf> quaal,  no more dinking around with ndiswrapper
<quaal> er chrismurf
<quaal> thats good news
<wols> drifterz: your topic
<wols> drifterz: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<collins> I compiled the 2.6.23 kernel because i needed support for my aircard that doesnt exist in 2.6.22
<chrismurf> quaal, suspend/resume isn't always 100%
<collins> when i compiled the new kernel, the nvidia driver stopped working
<collins> i installed the nvidia driver manually
<chrismurf> but I don't know whether to blame that on drivers, ubuntu, whatever, and I haven't tried very hard to fix it.
<quaal> now next up why is my mdadm raid1 always disappearing when i reboot
<drifterz> wols: I see.
<collins> and now it says i need to install linux-2.6.23-restricted-drivers
<collins> but i cant because it doesnt exist
<collins> can i remove the restricted drivers check from ubuntu
<collins> its rather annoying
<LimCore> holly #$%^&*
<LimCore> ubuntu is so unusable for p2p
<stinger05> hi, i need a good firewall with a GUI rather than firestarter, any suggestions ?
<DareFace> how do i install flash for firefox?
<LimCore> mldonkey==failure  amule==massive failure
<collins> who wants to use that crap anyway
<hdevalence> LimCore: ktorrent || azureus == epic win
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how can i download a different version of firefox so i can do some testing for webdevelopment work.
<tritium> collins: anybody who wants fglrx, nvidia, madwifi support, etc.
<LimCore> hdevalence: and how do I find where to downliad?
<tritium> collins: i.e., it is _far_ from crap, as it supports prevalent hardware
<LimCore> hdevalence: in example I want the 300 movie, and...?
<sakuramboo> what package is glib-gettext in?
<wols> LimCore: #ubuntu is not a warez channel
<pc_> internet tv werkt niet iemand een oplossing ?????????????
<collins> tritium, how do i use the nvidia driver with a non-ubuntu kernel
<UBUNTUISLOVED> LimCore: ever use bittorrent?
<wols> !nl | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<LimCore> UBUNTUISLOVED:  I need a .torrent file, how to
<graft> collins: intall the nvidia drivers from their website?
<tritium> collins: you'll have to rebuild the restricted modules
<hdevalence> LimCore: google is your friend
<tritium> graft: no, not the preferred option
<collins> tritium, i rebuilt the nvidia kernel module
<UBUNTUISLOVED> LimCore: you mean to create one? what program you using?
<wols> tritium: that is not hwat he said
<graft> tritium: he's building his own kernel anyway, he clearly doesn't give a shit about preferred
<ph|ber> wols: still fubared
<collins> tritium, and UBUNTU boots into safe graphics mode and tells me that i need the restricted drivers manager
<collins> for my new kernel
<collins> but one doesnt exist
<wols> ph|ber: glxinfo still not working?
<tritium> graft: watch the language, okay?
<speeddemon8803> !uhoh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uhoh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> !ohno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pc_> ubotu bedankt ga verder zoeken
<DareFace> how do i install flash for firefox?
<wols> ph|ber: ls -al /usr/lib/libGL*
<wols> !flashissue | DareFace
<ubotu> DareFace: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<graft> right, sorry
<tritium> collins: why are you building your own kernel?
<collins> tritium, i have a Sprint Aircard, pci-express that has native support in kernels 2.6.23 and up
<tritium> collins: fair enough
<collins> tritium, they have hackjob drivers for earlier kernels
<DareFace> wols: thnx
<collins> but it doesnt work right
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !bluetooth
<erUSUL> collins: if you use a custom kernel you have to build the nvidia kernel module yourself too
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<collins> now the sprint card is working great
<pteague_work> wtf... why won't openoffice let me open html table based .xls files as spreadsheets?  it does in the windows version of openoffice...
<tritium> erUSUL: he said he has already
<collins> erUSUL, i DID that, now ubuntu wants me to have a restricted drivers manager for the new kernel, and it doesnt exist
<stinger05> i need a good firewall with a GUI rather than firestarter, any suggestions ?
<wilstar> I have p35 chipset. I must boot with acpi=off option to launch the system 7.10. Is there a solution? (motherboard asus p5k se)
<tritium> collins: what is the exact error, and where is it being reported?
<mavi-> collins: open you services under the system settings menu
<mavi-> collins: and turn off that service
<UBUNTUISLOVED> stinger05: is this for a laptop?
<collins> tritium:  "You need to install the package  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.23.12 for this program to work
<stinger05> no desktop
<Xplicit> i have a wired conection managed by NetworkManager, and a wireless not managed by them, im using firestarter to bridge the 2  but my wii wont connect through it, is my stup wrong or my wii?
<collins> when i try to open the restricted drivers manager
<Hot_Girl> what is the CTRL + ALT + DELETE of Ubuntu ????
<erUSUL> collins: i use custom kernel + nvidia.com drivers and restricted drivers didn't give any issue
<mavi-> collins: just turn off ther service named "restricted drivers manager" and it wont autostart
<Hot_Girl> my system hung.... i don't wanna re boot....
<tritium> collins: at what point?
<tritium> Hot_Girl: the same key combination
<Hot_Girl> what is the ctrl+alt+del of Ubuntu -- my system hung and i don't wanna reboot.
<Hot_Girl> TY tritium
<collins> tritium, when i go to open the restricted drivers manager
<ph|ber> kernel: [  213.352000] NVRM: API mismatch:
<collins> it gives that error
<ph|ber> the client has the version 1.0-9639, but
<UBUNTUISLOVED> why not use firestarter?
<collins> and then i cant enable the driver
<Hot_Girl> it is not working tritium.
<kyu_flux> Hot_Girl:  have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Hot_Girl> do i have any other options
<collins> how do i disable restricted drivers manual
<collins> i dont see it in services
<mavi-> collins: ive told you twice
<chrismurf> Hot_Girl, try ctrl+alt+backspace
<mavi-> ah
<tritium> Hot_Girl: ssh into the box and sudo reboot
<mavi-> it should be in there
<stinger05> cause i always have to open it manually everytime the pc starts
<Hot_Girl> that worked, KyleS-home....
<Hot_Girl> wait....
<mavi-> Hot_Girl: ctrl-alt-F1/F2/F3 gives you terminals
<Hot_Girl> its rebooting, i think
<stinger05> knowing its in the background
<tritium> Hot_Girl: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace restarts X
<collins> mavi-,  i see it in the init.d
<Hot_Girl> errr its doing something crazy
<collins> but
<collins> not in the gui for services
<mavi-> collins: remove the link from init.d then =)
<collins> mavi-, yeah i guess i will
<kyu_flux> hahaha
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (say dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<mavi-> collins: weird it isnt in services tho, think mine was
<kyu_flux> Hot_Girl: i'm going to try that, too... change my name to Hot_Chick and then ask for help =)
<mavi-> works like a charm
<collins> well im off to reboot, and see if it solves my problem
<collins> thanks
<mavi-> collins: just do /etc/init.d/restricted* stop
<tritium> kyu_flux: that didn't hide his real name "Greg"
<UBUNTUISLOVED> stinger05: why not create a script to start it on boot
<pteague_work> does anybody know why OpenOffice opens html docs with a forced mime-type for excel documents & has a .xls extension as web writer instead of as a spreadsheet?
<collins> mavi-, its actually linux-restricted*
<collins> but yeah
<Hot_Girl> lol tritium... i only use this so people resond to me faster. I could hcange my name also.
<collins> i guses i dont need to reboot
<kyu_flux> tritium: I know, but how many people would check?
<Hot_Girl> you know...it does work... ;-)
<speeddemon8803> Hot_girl....why change your name...people dont care what you look like on here...
<speeddemon8803> unless their freaks or something
<tritium> Hot_Girl: no, I nearly banned you, thinking you were a bot...
<speeddemon8803> hot_girl...many spam bots use names like hot_girl sexy_thing etc.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I really thought you were a hot girl
<speeddemon8803> tritium...my op radar went off as well on hot_girls lol
<Hot_Girl> lol
<Hot_Girl> i had ya'll FOOLED
<DarkS0rcerer> oix
<Hot_Girl> it is only to get responses faster ;-)
<GMoonit> there ya'll go
<speeddemon8803> honestly...you didnt have me fooled..you had me concerned for this channels flooding potential
<GMoonit> i was at the book store and i picked up 'the offical ubuntu' guide
<GMoonit> then sat down and read it and some guy came over and we talked about linux
<GMoonit> it was cool
<speeddemon8803> lol yeah ive had that happen b4
<tritium> GMoonit: don't think for a minute that I didn't check your reverse DNS right away to see if you were a bot.
<GMoonit> hey tritium i run a chat also (not on IRC) but i have to deal with flooders so i hear you mate
<nuko> is it common that the installation freezes at 33% whilest formatting?
<speeddemon8803> some random guy came up to me and started off about ubuntu sucks and linux this..im like..have you even tried it..he said no
<speeddemon8803> i was like..then how the heck can you make these claims then.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> because he works for Microscrap
<speeddemon8803> <---runs quite a few ubuntu servers...and they honestly BEAT windows servers in reliability and stability.
<sakuramboo> is there any precompiled binaries for libgpod-0.6.0?
<nuko> speeddemon8803: what the relation to "ubuntu support" ?
<pc_> ik zit sinds vanavond pas te werken met ubuntu op een paar min punten na werkt het perfect
<GMoonit> speeddemon8803 if i may ask: what do you use your servers for
<Slart> !nl | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<nicolah> I'd like to know how much are shipping cost from canonical store
<dm> !nl | pc
<ubotu> pc: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<speeddemon8803> !nl lol nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nl lol nice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmibnmg> Hi!
<speeddemon8803> I use my servers for storage
<GMoonit> copy that.
<kyu_flux> man i've been in here for what... a week now? this is the first time it's came anything close to windows vs linux comparison
<nicolah> (wasn't shuttleworth trillionaire ?)
<hanasaki> what command changes the console resultion
<GMoonit> in what raid system
<kyu_flux> i'm shocked it's taken this long
<Slart> !res | hanasaki
<ubotu> hanasaki: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dmibnmg> I lloking for a mediaplayer under ubuntu to play music from my UPNP-Server....
<LimCore> UBUNTUISLOVED: no, I want to download
<dmibnmg> Any recommendations??
<hanasaki> thanks... Slart  but that is X... i mean the console.. .ie text
<hanasaki> not X
<speeddemon8803> striping
<UBUNTUISLOVED> LimCore: then you need to use a bittorrent client
<Slart> dmibnmg:  UPNP-server? what's that?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !bittorrent | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<pc_> ubotu ik ga hier zeker mee verder bedankt voor de info
<speeddemon8803> raid 5 with striping :)
<Slart> hanasaki: ah.. ok.. you can change that by setting a vga= option in the kernel command in grub
<tritium> dmibnmg: perhaps look at mt-daapd
<Slart> hanasaki: you can set it to vga=ask to get a list of valid resolutions
<dmibnmg> Universal PlugNPlay - presents all kind of media to clients in my network...
<tritium> !nl > pc_
<speeddemon8803> !nl | pc
<ubotu> pc: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dm> pc_: and ubotu is a bot
<Slart> dmibnmg: isn't upnp just to open holes in the firewall?
<speeddemon8803> hey, whats the difference between | and >
<streamtype> Hi all
<dmibnmg> Slart: No - I am not planning that :-)
<speeddemon8803> one is private and ones public or something?
<Slasher`> hi there, i was wondering if anyone could help me out here... I am trying to setup apache2 on ubuntu but for some reason it won't phrase the php files in a web browser, instead it just asks me to download the file... Any help would be appreciated
<speeddemon8803> because i do | all the time and i see everyone else putting it as >
<dmibnmg> tritium: mt-daapd is also a server - isn't it ??
<jimmygoon> Anyone know of a good app to read an eeprom from a serial port?
<streamtype> I try to get ubuntu jeos running in vmware server. but after installing it starts with a busybox commandline prompt. I sthat normal Or dit I missed a step during installation?
<dm> Slasher`: maybe apache2-mod-php5 is missong
<dm> missing*
<Slart> dmibnmg: apparently I'm not up to date on this.. I'm going to do some wikipedia reading.. =)
<MancBloke> Is anybody familiar with Mythbuntu?
<RenaN-rox> ...
<Slasher`> dm: possibly, it won't let me apt-get it unless, maybe there is a different package name for it?
<RenaN-rox> vixxi
<RenaN-rox> gringo
<RenaN-rox> askopaspok
<MancBloke> I have a problem with the mythweather package hanging.
<speeddemon8803> Slasher` possibly have to enable different repositories to get it :)
<MancBloke> It wont let me do anything.
<Slart> speeddemon8803: I'm assuming you mean the difference when it's used in the terminal? I think > sends output to a file.. | is used to send it to another command.. such as grep or less
<JoeThomas> I keep getting a black screen when running vga=791 and 795, but i've had it like that on feisty install of server-edition, now running gutsy.
<Slasher`> speeddemon8803; yeah, maybe... do you have any links to tutorials showing how to do that, please?
<speeddemon8803> sure, brb Slasher`
<dm> Slasher`: libapache2-mod-php5
<Slart> speeddemon8803: ls > less just creates the file "less".. and puts the output of the command ls into that file.. ls | less sends the output of ls to the less command.. which lets you look at it.. browser around and such
<pppoe_dude> anyone know why (just in feisty and gutsy, but not in edgy), when unmounting some external devices such as memory card readers or mp3 players, the devices don't say "it;s safe to disconnect" any more?
<Slasher`> dm; hmm it's not that then, I already have that installed :/
<[1]Sky> hi
<pppoe_dude> ubuntu would tell me it's safe to disconnect, but the device would remain stuck on the 'dont disconnect' screen
<speeddemon8803> slasher:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sakuramboo> why is there no glib in the repos?
<Slasher`> thanks speeddemon8803
<crdlb> sakuramboo: glib is part of the base install
<sakuramboo> well, i dont have it
<speeddemon8803> Your welcome Slasher`
<Slart> !info libglib1.2
<ubotu> libglib1.2: The GLib library of C routines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-17build1 (gutsy), package size 119 kB, installed size 280 kB
<MancBloke> Any help with mythbuntu?
<crdlb> sakuramboo: yeah you do, you may not have the development headers though
<sakuramboo> which can be found where?
<pc_> luitjes bedankt en welterusten
<speeddemon8803> oh and Slasher` i understand it looks like 6.06...but it works the same on all ubuntu versions :)
<chrismurf> sakuramboo, apt-get install buildessential is a good start, if you don't have that
<Slart> !english | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chrismurf> sakuramboo, also gnome-devel
<chrismurf> that'll let you build most things.
<IceGuest_75_> hello to all
<ASD7A> hello
<crdlb> sakuramboo:  libglib2.0-dev
<speeddemon8803> I dont think pc_ is going anywhere because nobodys talking in his language.
<crdlb> sakuramboo: what are you attempting to build?
<sakuramboo> E: Couldn't find package buildessential
<Slasher`> I'll give it a try anyway
<ASD7A> has anyone tried to compile fuppes?
<sakuramboo> libgpod-0.6.0
<crdlb> sakuramboo: it's build-essential
<pc_> obotu thanks
<quaal> what do you do when you sudo rm -rf something and it says operation not permitted
<speeddemon8803> yay! someone got through to pc :)
<JoeThomas> Any ideas why vga=795 would work from feisty install but not with gutsy in server-edition?
<crdlb> sakuramboo: sudo apt-get build-dep libgpod2
<mavi-> quaal: use lsattr on the file
<acidicchip> anyone else having an issue using Bitwise IM in 7.10?
<crdlb> sakuramboo: that will automatically install everything you need to build it
<ripper> hi all
<quaal> mavi-, what the hell does that do
<LimCore> is ubuntu usable?
<mavi-> quaal: it can have some magic attributes that makes it un-deletable
<LimCore> I tried 2 applications today, both failed totally (both crash all the time) - amule and privoxy
<ripper> how do i extract the certificate from a .p7c file?
<mavi-> quaal: its short for "List attributes"
<bmt2> hello to all
<sakuramboo> cool, thanks crdlb, ill let you know how it turns out
<acidicchip> LimCore, me bing in this chatroom is proof it's usable.
<quaal> mavi-, i just ran lsattr by itself
<acidicchip> being rather
<quaal> and it scrolled through a bunch of ./ files
<bmt2> i am trying to teach myself python.....does ubuntu have a built-in python editor that i can use ?
<ASD7A> so I try to compil fuppes ( http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/ ) but ./configure fails ( http://rafb.net/p/RS99fy14.html )
<Slart> bmt2: IDLE ? isn't that python?
<Bousteur> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<acidicchip> bmt2, Eclipse IDE is a great editor.
<Slart> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> bmt2: if you run 'python' you'll get a python prompt, and gedit is fine for writing python code imho
<acidicchip> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> oh.. ubotu.. once again you fail me..
<bmt2> start...i do not know....do you think i should run IDLE in a terminal
<crimsun> ASD7A: install libpcre3-dev
<scguy318> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<speeddemon8803> Attention ops: Someone needs to update ubotu to include python and eclipse information :)
<acidicchip> bmt2, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecant/
<speeddemon8803> nevermind that last part of that comment. :)
<rp_> ASD7A i use mediatomb and it works great fyi
<scguy318> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<scguy318> ;)
<Slart> bmt2: give it a try.. I'm not sure it's installed by default
<maek> how does one get the latest kernel from the backports? and then any needed module updates?
<acidicchip> oops wrong link, hold on
<bmt2> crdlb..i know about running python in a terminal i get the prompt..but i am talking about writing acting code that will be use and ran later....can i still create this code for a program in the terminal ?
<speeddemon8803> or that first part for that matter!
<speeddemon8803> we just need to update the triggers then ops :P
<mavi-> bmt2: sure can, start an texteditor and write it down =)
<crdlb> bmt2: just use any text editor
<speeddemon8803> if info gives info why not have the command itself eh? lol
<Slart> bmt2: use any of the many editors available..
<Slart> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> bah
<crdlb> the default "Text Editor" (gedit) supports python syntax hilighting
<ripper> i need to extract the certificate from a .p7c digital ID MIME type file. how do i do that in ubuntu? please help. tried google, but nothing turned up
<speeddemon8803> Who maintains ubotu?
<chrismurf> speeddemon8803, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ASD7A> crimsun: ty it fixed that one error
<ProN00b> what are fsck000*.rec files?
<Slart> speeddemon8803: the info command fives info on packages.. the others are more.. regular help things
<mavi-> ripper: you can convert certifcates with openssl
<bmt2> thanks to all again for your help...you all...are always teaching me something new ...thanks again !
<speeddemon8803> yeah, but still lol
<sakuramboo> okay, libgpod compiled and installed, now i have to see if itll work with this ipod
<ripper> mavi: convert as in? got a reference web site which i could read about? i tried some of the openssl commands, but nothing had worked for me so far
<gaelik> hi jack
<nicolah> I'd like to fsck an unmounted hd, but it says it's mounted or open exclusively by another program. how do I check ?
<gaelik> where can i find info about how to use compiz?
<Slart> nicolah: lsof lists open files
<ubuntu0264> what is the best way to uninstall wine in ubuntu?
<Slart> gaelik: #compiz-fusion
<jamescarr> is there a chan for linux mint?
<rsk> #mint maybe
<Slart> jamescarr: yes.. it might be rather sleepy though
<Slart> ubuntu0264: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine doesn't work?
<jamescarr> #mint isnt it
<theTrav> hey, I'm going to be jamming a fair bit with friends this weekend and want to record some of the stuff on my laptop.  Can anyone recommend me some music recording software for linux that does easy multi track recording?
<scguy318> theTrav: Audacity comes to mind
<eologolo> hi, anyone knows how to recover info, data or files out of a disaster with raid-1?
<theTrav> scguy318, thanks
<crdlb> jamescarr: how about #linuxmint ?
<ubuntu0264> that worked thank you is that the same for all stuff i install from apt-get?
<theTrav> I'm not after anything special, just basically what an 8 track could do
<Slart> ubuntu0264: yes
<Slart> !apt | ubuntu0264
<ubotu> ubuntu0264: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<collins> OK, so I removed all nvidia modules and installed the latest nvidia driver and compiled it for my new kernel, and it did the right resolution and glx and all that --- but then went i went to compiz to turn on visual settings Ubuntu still wants me to enable "restricted drivers", even though it's already running the nvidia driver
<scguy318> eologolo: no clue, but since RAID 1 is mirror, I would figure that you would restore from the functioning disk
<collins> any ideas?
<nicolah> Slart: lsof | grep /dev/sda gave no output
<Slasher`> well that didn't work, anyone have any other ideas as to why apache isn't phrasing php files and instead asking me to download the file instead?
<ompaul> theTrav, what was wrong with scguy318's suggestion of audacity?
<Slart> nicolah: try running lsof | /media/sda instead..
<Slart> nicolah: sorry.. lsof | grep /media/sda
<KyleS-home> o.o who said my name? lol
<KyleS-home> my xchat was flashing blue
<nicolah> nuttin
<ompaul> eologolo, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<beewoo> hello there. i have just installed xubuntu on a sony laptop and the fan wont stop, anyone can help?
<ubuntu0264> ive tried to remove from within synaptic and it tells me its going to break all sorts of things but i will look at the manual thanks for the info
<GHOST> pull the plug lol
<Slart> eologolo: I don't remember is RAID-1 is mirror or striped.. if it's a mirror just try reading the healthy drive by itself.. if it's striped.. well.. it's "restore from those backups that you always made. right?" time
<nicolah> (to scan completely a drive, should I use sudo fsck /dev/sda ?)
<eologolo> scguy318, my trouble is that after a missconfiguration happened bit later of the instalation and now i managed to synch the raid, but  the somehow restored info in the raid is not the lates one but the  near installation version
<Slart> nicolah: sounds correct, afaik
<evan_> how can i create a runpath?
<KnifeHat> Is freemind not in any ubuntu 7.10 repos?
<Slart> !find freemind
<KnickLighter> Hi; I'm currently having problems with my VPN server. It allows me to connect and I can connect to the server itself inside the VPN, but it won't let me connect outside the box, as example google.com.. Anyone knows what could be the problem? Some config setting or firewall?
<scguy318> eologolo: unfortunately I don't anything significant about RAIDs :(
<ubotu> Package/file freemind does not exist in gutsy
<Tonren> What's the Aptitude command to get a list of ALL installed packages?  It's aptitude search ~nsomethingorother, right?
<kgelli18> hi
<eologolo> Slart, well... world would be a better place if everyone did proper backups... yet not very much fun
<jenda> Any idea why my vlc won't play a .rm file? It just shows a black screen and plays the sound.
<KnifeHat> !find freemind
<kgelli18> hi :)
<evan_> !runpath
<ubotu> Package/file freemind does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runpath - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sakuramboo> am i going to have to recompile amarok because of the recently compiled libgpod?
<kgelli18> hi utka
<jenda> !realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> eologolo: indeed
<Slasher`> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eologolo> Slart, do you happen to know a RAID guru?
<ompaul> eologolo, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<JoeThomas> Anyone having success with framebuffer in ubuntu-server gutsy?
<Slart> eologolo: nope
<Shpook> Alright, I want my system back to like new. Do I re-format, or is there an easier way?
<ubuntu0264> what is the best way to get the correct video driver for an nvidia 5200?
<Slart> !nvidia | ubuntu0264
<ubotu> ubuntu0264: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jenda> Slasher`: thanks - I think I went through that already, but I'll check again.
<Slasher`> np
<eologolo> I made a mirror Raid-1 with /boot partition and another one holding LVM on it... now welcome hell!
<ubuntu0264> i have the one from nvidia but i cant start the 3d desktop is there a trick to it?
<ubuntu0264> i am using 7.10
<ubuntu0264> ubuntu
<ompaul> eologolo, have a look at that web page I have suggested twice: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<Slart> ubuntu0264: why not stick with the one in the restricted drivers manager?
<eologolo> ompaul, i'm on it, thx man
<ubuntu0264> how do i go back to that one?
<Shpook> Is there a way to restore a system to new without completely re-formatting?
<ubuntu0264> as you have guessed im pretty new to linux
<jamescarr> i want to powertune my ubuntu installation on my laptop
<beewoo> hello, i hve just intstalled xubuntu gutsy on a sony laptop but the fan doesn,t stop. anyone can help?
<Slart> ubuntu0264: the more reason to not "stray from the path" =)... I'm not sure about how to revert to the old driver though.. sorry
<jamescarr> I have great hardware, but it feels that sometimes it gets a lil slow
<Slasher`> OK, I installed something... now when I access a php file I'm getting "The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request." anyone have any ideas how i could fix this?
<Tonren> I'm about to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10 over my 7.04 (which was updated from 6.10, which was updated from 6.06... it's gotten kind of messy.)  What are some things you always forget to save before wiping your install?
<ubuntu0264> should the default driver support dual monitor
<ubuntu0264> and 3d
<Slart> ubuntu0264: I don't know about dual monitor.. but it would support 3d
<Shpook> Tonren: packages and bookmarks.
<ubuntu0264> cool thanks for the info i could not get dual monotors to work that is the reason i went looking for a new driver
<nicolah> Slart: I mounted and umounted the drive and now it works, misteries ,)
<Tonren> Shpook: Packages?
<Slart> ubuntu0264: check the forums.. you're not the first one to ask about dual monitors on nvidia cards.. there ought to be some answers there
<[Nix0N]> i have problem: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<ubuntu0264> ok thank you
<pike_> !dualhead | ubuntu0264
<ubotu> ubuntu0264: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jamescarr> everytime I apt-get install, it tries to install a broken package that I dont even want, and asks me what to do
<saty> heyy buddies
<Slart> nicolah: you've pleased the computer-troll in your computer... don't forget to leave him a glass of whiskey tonight =)
<jamescarr> how can I remvoe that package from the install list so it will quit bugging me about it?
<pike_> jamescarr: apt-get -f install?
<saty> I am new to the linux
<ubuntu0264> can i run dual head and 3d at the same time?
<Condoulo> is there a Ubuntu-BASED distro with all the codecs and ATI drivers pre-installed.
<jamescarr> I dont want the package
<pike_> ubuntu0264: yes
<Shpook> Tonren: yeah, any packages or programs you've installed that aren't in the repos...save them. And make a list of any packages that you have installed from the repos.
<Slart> jamescarr: sudo apt-get remove packagename?
<jamescarr> it says its not installed, Slart
<ubuntu0264> cool
<jamescarr> when I try
<Slart> jamescarr: hmm..  hang on.. let me check
<Tonren> Shpook: How do you do that?  aptitude search ~nI or something?
<Shpook> Tonren: I'm actually doing the same thing right now, getting ready to reformat.
<maek> how do I get the 2.6.24 kernel in gutsy? do I install from the hardy repo?
<Delvien> Anyone know the command on how to suspend or standby your system ?
<plee> Delvien, suspend
<Tonren> Shpook: How do you do the list-of-installed packages thing, anyway?
<Slart> jamescarr: I'm pretty sure there is a switch or something you can use to make apt-get make a clean start.. can't find it now though
<ompaul> maek, you don't do that - it is a package based distro and that will most likely break your box several times
<Shpook> Tonren: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<Delvien> plee no such command
<Tonren> Shpook: Thanks!
<ompaul> maek, security is based on patching the software you have until it is unsupported
<maek> ompaul: I was thinking I could get the modules as well. I did it once with 6.10
<olli> hello! i've got some porblems with grub: 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<olli>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<olli> but i don't know what to do
<Shpook> Tonren: np :-)
<plee> Delvien, hibernate ?
<ompaul> maek, survival is dubious at best with that kind of arrangement
<te_> I've got fully updated ubuntu on  AMD64 3000+.  All seems to be running ok.  But have  nVidia NV18 GeForce4 MX 4000 and probably need to ugrade the graphics driver.  Any tips on what I should do..?
<maek> ompaul: I tried 8.04 but it was a bit whacky for me to use as my daily driver for work. and 7.10 has no sound
<maek> ompaul: ok, thanks. ill let it be.
<ompaul> !sound | maek
<ubotu> maek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<te_> Actually, it was 7.04, but upgraded just now to Gutsy.
<scguy318> plee: I don't believe those commands exist
<olli> te_ tried the restricted drivers thing?
<Tonren> Shpook: I do a lot of crazy development on my poor laptop, so the installation gets really messy.
<te_> olli: Where is that... (don't think so...)
<maek> ompaul: thanks, but I have the intel hd card. I found a solution here. get the backports of the linux modules. thanks.
<Tonren> Shpook: I always try out lots of apps, then uninstall them, or reconfigure them, so my home directory is clogged with all sorts of leftover .conf files, and there are dozens of things i don't use anymore...
<scguy318> Delvien: sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep ?
<nicolah> what's the equivalent of defrag in unix shell ?
<Shpook> Tonren: lol I have a problem with getting in over my head, or installing everything that sounds interesting
<Tonren> Shpook: Also, I've been having some very scary issues lately (like the computer FREEZING, yes FREEZING, when I try to switch users), so I hope reinstalling will fix it.
<olli> in xubuntu you can find it in Applications / Systems / Restricted Drivers
<maek> nicolah: unix/linux needs no defrag
<scguy318> nicolah: there is none, Linux filesystems simply do not need to be defragged
<nicolah> ok
<nicolah> thanks
<plee> scguy318, not the hibernate command no.. but the suspend command exists :)
<scguy318> plee: well, as a shell built-in, but doesn't help you suspend/hibernate at all :P
<Shpook> Tonren: Same. My computer freezes now, sometimes applications won't open, sound only works when it wants to, along with video.
<Shpook> Tonren: So, time to re-install :-)
<olli> anyone who might help me with grub?
<Delvien> scguy318 no such comman
<Tonren> Shpook: Yep!
<JW> did smb heard smth about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695
<JW> ?
<te_> olli; what's your grub problem?
<scguy318> Delvien: what does which /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<JW> is it fixed in ubuntu 7.10?
<pike_> nicolah: defrag is kinda automatic behind the scenes
<scguy318> Delvien: what does that command say?
<olli> the detection does not work probably
<olli> the menu.lst is rubbish
<Delvien> scguy318 no such file or dir
<dessnr> pike:  so defrag does it's job while there is nothing going on?
<te_> olli: show us your menu.lst
<danroj>  enter to www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/Pantallazo.png is my desktop with full aparence of mac osx (update)
<te_> olli: pastebin
<Delvien> scguy318: "cd: /etc/acpi: no such file or dir"
<olli> te_ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/17786/
<te_> olli: But first, tell us what it's doing... (or not doing).
<scguy318> Delvien: why are you trying to cd?
<KnickLighter> Hi; I'm currently having problems with my VPN server. It allows me to connect and I can connect to the server itself inside the VPN, but it won't let me connect outside the box, as example google.com.. Anyone knows what could be the problem? Some config setting or firewall?
<Delvien> scguy318: to see if there is even a dir
<Shpook> Crap. Will I have a problem if I burn Gutsy to a dvd to install?
<olli> well after selecting the right partition the system starts and i get these minimal console
<scguy318> Shpook: no
<olli> I forgot its name
<scguy318> Delvien: okay, what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<kane77> Shpook, not at all
<Delvien> scguy318 server 7.10
<Shpook> scguy318: Cool, thank you.
<Shpook> Good, I used my last CD, and have like 150 dvd's left lol
<scguy318> Delvien: ah, um
<Delvien> scguy318: Im trying to suspend to test WOL since its not halting my system properly
<te_> olli: Ok, looks like your booting the 2.6.22-14 kernel.  What's the problem?
<olli> te_ the system doesnot get booted properly. when using grub I end up with an emergency console
<keram> hello
<ubuntu0264> i found a font i want to install can i just copy them to the font folder?
<te_> olli: So, it is trying to boot to the wrong partition?
<xc_legend> hell all
<olli> te_ I forgot the console's name
<keram> my ubuntu install has been working fine for a long time
<scguy318> Delvien: you may want to install acpid
<Shpook> Oh, one more question: Is it worth diving in and getting the 64-bit?
<olli> te_ yes. but i changed that in menu.lst
<keram> but i just rebooted and when it starts up it hangs when it is loading
<keram> the progress bar gets stuck at the first little sliver
<keram> then eventually i get a few messages: ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<keram> i get that message repeadedly
<te_> olli: What did you change?
<keram> then it drops me to a busy box shell
<scguy318> Shpook: sure, if you're willing to create a 32-bit chroot for 32-bit proprietary stuff like Flash
<keram> with a prompt: (initramfs) _
<Donvinzk> hi, I tried to setup proftpd on my machine using gproftpd, and when I try to connect, I get "530-Unable to set anonymous privileges." But I did not set any anonymous account.
<baddog_> hi, I have a dual boot with Ubuntu on a external USB and Vista on a Internal HDD
<ubuntu0264> how can i install fonts into ubuntu 7.10
<Delvien> scguy318: they are installed
<Dan8765_linux> i need help pls
<keram> does anyone know whats wrong with my system?
<olli> te_: hd(0,0) --> hd(0,1)
<baddog_> the boot loader (GRUB) is installed in the internal HDD
<dan_> hi
<olli> te_: sorry hd(0,0) --> hd(0,6)
<keram> a few reboots ago it hung while loading and never got past the first sliver, but i forced a reboot and it worked fine, now its not booting at all
<baddog_> if I try to boot without the Ubuntu disk plugged in, I get error 5
<te_> olli: So it doesn't boot at all?
<Dan8765_linux> my other computer now says grub error 17
<te_> olli: Or...?
<scguy318> Delvien: I've seen sudo echo -n S3 >/sys/power/state but not sure if that's what you would want
<Shpook> scguy318: well, I've never done it, but I'm sure i could handle it. Should be easy to google, right?
<Dan8765_linux> i have winxp and xubuntu
<Dan8765_linux> dual boot
<baddog_> sometimes it just randomly gives error 5 even when the disk is plugged in
<olli> te_: it does but now. but not properly
<scguy318> Shpook: yes
<scguy318> Shpook: we have a guide to creating such a chroot at the Ubuntu Wiki
<Dan8765_linux> can someone help me?
<GMoonit> hey guys, i need a 'mount point' for my desktop on UBUNTU - where would that be exactly? I type in /Desktop and it says "could not resoluvme mount point /Desktop"
<portablejim> Anybody have a Nvidia 8400GS - 8600GT?
<Delvien> scguy318: whatever i did, it worked, lol WOL is working now :) WOOT
<olli> i am getting told that sbin/init were missing
<scguy318> GMoonit: is this the partioning phase?
<baddog_> can anyone help?
<scguy318> Delvien: oh cool :)
<scguy318> GMoonit: *partitioning
<wintermute> usually it will be /home/<username>/Desktop
<te_> olli: What does it do?
<olli> te_ i am getting told that sbin/init was missing
<Dan8765_linux> how do i list partion names?
<Dan8765_linux> what is the command?
<jamescarr> egads... where do things go when I accidentally hit the delete button in gnome?
<olli> te_: but it is there
<Shpook> scguy318: Oh yes. Thank for your help. :-)
<ASD7A> jamescarr: .trash
<olli> Dan8764_linux: sudo fdisk -l
<jamescarr> thanks
<GMoonit> no scguy318
<ASD7A> or .trash-user
<olli> Dan8765_linux: sudo fdisk -l
<GMoonit> thank you wintermute, let me try that
<Dan8765_linux> thx
<jamescarr> no, .Trash
<keram> anyone?
<GMoonit> that worked wintermute, thank you
<pike_> keram: what?
<wintermute> good to hear
<jamescarr> hmmm... looks like my roomate was using my desktop recently
<keram> pike_: my system is not booting, i get dropped to a initramfs busybox shell
<keram> pike_: it says ata1: COMRESET failed
<jamescarr> .Trash contains a file named videosz-white-panty-chronicles-12-22.mpg
<jamescarr> amongst other porn related file names ;)
<baddog_> jamesscarr: dont need to know
<ASD7A> lol
<keram> pike_: and ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<lots of stuff> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<hello_> Hello :) I've got a question: Is there any good calendar program for Ubuntu?
<te_> olli: you mean /sbin/init ?
<Slasher`> hello_; click on the clock, it brings up a calendar
<olli> te_ yes
<olli> but it's there
<te_> olli: Your menu.list looks ok.
<SpeakerMania> I am in need of a little help. I just picked up a 108MBPS PCI Wireless Adapter, made by LevelOne. I popped it in and Ubuntu did recognize it and pick up restricted drivers for it, although when I enter my network name and key it does not connect. Is there a utility that will scan for available networks so I can see if the card works?
<olli> te_ i can boot my system via lilo
<te_> olli: Don't see anything wrong with menu.lst
<hello_> Sladher`: I've done that and double clicked on a date, but it brings up "Evolution", but I use Thunderbird
<scguy318> hello_: googling just calendar program shows Mozilla Sunbird, andgoogling Linux calendar program gives me
<olli> te_ do you have any idea what might be the problem?
<te_> olli: show me lilo.conf
<scguy318> hello_: Remind
<ASD7A> SpeakerMania: nm-applet
<SpeakerMania> ASD7A, available via apt-get?
<ubuntu0264> how do i add fonts that i have downloaded onto my pc into ubuntu 7.10
<Slasher`> I am trying to setup apache and php on Ubuntu, however I have a problem. I managed to solve (I think) the problem of it not being able to phrase php files at all and asking me to download them, but now, instead of getting the php page I'm getting an error 500 "Internal Server Error". Any help would be greatly appreciated
<scguy318> hello_: though probably ugly for your taste, since it uses Motif widgets
<Slart> hello: isn't there a calendar in evolution?
<te_> olli:  Are you only able to boot to single user mode? or what/
<te_> ?
<olli> te_ yes
<Cereal> Ohhkay.. Firefox just froze. AGAIN. It happens almost every time I watch a streamed video. Does anyone know a workaround/fix?
<jamescarr> wow... why has an apt-get install firefox triggered an installation of almost everything???
<ASD7A> SpeakerMania: should be already installed
<ASD7A> and in your notification area
<te_> olli: So, you are only able to boot to single user mode?
<jamescarr> er
<hello_> Slart: I don't use Evolution, though. It doesn't have very good IMAP support; it doesn't maintain a real-time connectino to the server, whereas Thunderbird does. I just wish Thunderbird came with a Calendar itself :\
<jamescarr> apt-get upgrade firefox
<scguy318> hello_: searching my repos gives me kcalendar, orage, ccal, etc.
<te_> olli: But when using lilo, you can boot the gui?
<olli> te_ yes
<olli> te_ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/17797/
<hello_> scguy318: How do you search repos?
<Slart> hello_: well.. then sunbird should be just your thing.. from the same people... integrates with thunderbird.. same look and feel
<Cereal> Hello_: Start Synaptic :)
<scguy318> hello_: apt-cache search keyword | more, or use Synaptic
<SpeakerMania> ASD7A, that is what I'm using, but it doesn't allow me to scan for available wireless networks.
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! Would there be any reason why a wireless router (D-Link DIR=615 to be more precise) not work with Linux/Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Cereal> Firefox just froze. AGAIN. It happens almost every time I watch a streamed video. Does anyone know a workaround/fix?
<anzan> Cereal, use Epiphany instead.
<Cereal> Anzan: A browser? Does it crash o
<scguy318> K_Dallas: might be your wireless card connecting to the router not working so well on Linux, unless you have more information?
<Cereal> Anzan: When streaming video?
<anzan> Cereal, or at least clear your cache frequently.
<Cereal> Anzan: Okay, thanks :)
<baddog_> does epiphany come default with 7.10?
<te_> olli: Show me the output of: fdisk -l
<anzan> Welcome, Cereal.
<ASD7A> SpeakerMania: I haven't tried something else network related lately, sorry
<K_Dallas> scguy318, no no no :) I have no problem, as a matter of fact I have not installed the router yet. I was just wondering if I could get into any problem or that there were things that I had to do beforehand.
<K_Dallas> baddog_, if i am not mistaken, no
<olli> te_ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/17799/
<scguy318> K_Dallas: oh! to the best of my knowledge there should be no problems, just plug in and connect
<jamescarr> going to the moon brb
<K_Dallas> scguy318, excellent, thanks
<anzan> baddog, no.
<hello_> An unrelated question: Is there a way, through the terminal, to get programs but have them download as those .deb files that you can use later?
<baddog_> is it worth getting?
<scguy318> K_Dallas: come back and ask if you do have issues
<anzan> baddog, I think so.
<K_Dallas> scguy318, will certainly do, thank you
<scguy318> K_Dallas: np
<te_> olli: Ok, you have menu.lst trying to boot to hda5
<porcho> hello there. I've configured GNOME to use 4 workspace (instead of the 2 workspace that comes by default). the problem is that when I try to set the keyboard shortcuts, I'm only able to configure shortcuts to change to the first 2 workspace (ie there's no option where I can read "change to workspace 3" or "change to workspace 4"). is there a way I can fix this?
<anzan> baddog, it's basically a lean Firefox.
<olli> oops
<baddog_> kk
<olli> te_ oops
<K_Dallas> Q2: Is there some tools for iPods under Linux or should I switch to Windows each time I need to work with it?
<Dan8765_linux> anyone know how to fix a grub erro17?
<ketrox> hello_, yes there is read the man pages of apt-get
<olli> so i have to write hd(0,7)  ?
<butcherbird> K_Dallas: many options for linux
<te_> olli: Change (hd0,6) to (hd0,7)
<scguy318> K_Dallas: gtkpod, Rhythmbox, etc.
 * K_Dallas doesn'T like iPods of any sort, it is just for my daughter
<hello_> Is there any list of common/useful terminal commands that I ought to learn?
<Slasher`> K_Dallas; amarok
<te_> I think... just a sec..
<Dan8765_linux> i installed a new hdd and partitioned it w/ partition magic
<olli> te_ thank you very much. I would have never found that mistake!
<butcherbird> K_Dallas: i use gtkpod but ive heard rhythmbox and others may be better
<K_Dallas> excellent, thanks butcherbird scguy318
<scguy318> hello_: cd, ls, cat, ps :P
<scguy318> hello_: and some others
<baddog_> different question, does anyone know how to fix GRUB error 5? Im in dual boot with Vista
<jarlod> for ipods... floola, works well but closed source
<ramza3> what are the best approaches for a simple file server.  Should I look at NFS or samba?
<scguy318> hello_: you'd be best off looking for a Linux terminal guide
<Dan8765_linux> rebooted now i got the error
<scguy318> ramza3: Samba, if you want to talk to Windows machines
<olli> te_ did you find a solution for your graphics card?
<K_Dallas> jarlod, is it freely available or it is a paid tool
<wintermute> are you supporting windows with your server?
<ramza3> scguy318, no windows
<olli> te_ i had the same
<wintermute> NFS
<olli> te_ i might be able to help you
<ubuntu0264> what is a good rss reader for video downloading
<scguy318> ramza3: NFS is probably a good idea, as wintermute said
<te_> olli: Not yet...
<jarlod> floola is free
<te_> Haven't done anything yet.
<K_Dallas> thank you jarlod
<jarlod> np
<jarlod> www.floola.com
<K_Dallas> :)
<olli> te_ you will need the nvidia driver
<jarlod> I noticed it does cause a segfault if you have songs with dollar sign in the name ;)
<bruenig> ubuntu0264, you mean like broadcatching?
<te_> olli: Ok, I confirmen it.  All you need to do is change (hd0,6) to (hd0,7)
<olli> te_ proprietary. in xubuntu you can install it via a special tool. but of course you can do it manually
<te_> olli: Does Gutsy use easyubuntu?
<porcho> hi there. where can I configure GNOME workspace numbers?
<bruenig> te_, no
<olli> te_ never heard about easyubuntu
<Fredsky> I'm new to ubuntu and have lost most of the icons from my applications, what did I do wrong??
<baddog_> porcho:How do you mean?
<scguy318> te_: no, EasyUbuntu is a third-party thing, not supported obviously
<te_> olli: bruenig Ok, what next?
<bruenig> easy ubuntu is a useless script
<olli> te_ do you have the kernel headers on your machine? you will need them
<te_> I have  NV18 GeForce4 MX 4000
<te_> olli: No...
<te_> Guess I need to do that first
<UNCLETOMM> UPVOTE MY VIDEO [+] and DOWNVOTE [-] THE OTHER ONES (MY VIDEO): http://www.gameriot.com/contests/blackbird/ZUaXv90DF3/
<UNCLETOMM> UPVOTE MY VIDEO [+] and DOWNVOTE [-] THE OTHER ONES (MY VIDEO): http://www.gameriot.com/contests/blackbird/ZUaXv90DF3/
<UNCLETOMM> UPVOTE MY VIDEO [+] and DOWNVOTE [-] THE OTHER ONES (MY VIDEO): http://www.gameriot.com/contests/blackbird/ZUaXv90DF3/
<scguy318> !ops | UNCLETOMM
<ubotu> UNCLETOMM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<LAFiN> I'm having some issues installing Ubuntu. I downloaded 7.10 last night and have it booting on my machine. And then I get to it looks like the 5th step and I have this error message:
<jeff__> so... I have a webcam built into this laptop... how do i go about using that in linux?
<olli> te_ this is the driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.01.html
<scguy318> jeff__: hopefully the pwc module should detect it properly, then you would just use it with webcam software
<olli> te_ in order to install it you will need the kernel headers
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^ uncletomm
<jeff__> scguy318 what software is there?
<LAFiN> The Display server has been shut down about six times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display. :O
<scguy318> jeff___: Camorama lets you view and upload to FTP server webcam images
<porcho> baddog_: by default, GNOME offers 2 workspace. I want to use 4 workspaces instead, as I do in fluxbox. is there a way to do so?
<alexbobp> I added a wireless driver with ndiswrapper.  ndisgtk agrees that the driver is installed and hardware is present.  ifconfig and the kubuntu network configurator don't think I have wireless hardware, even though ifconfig -a shows a wlan0.  Is there a step I'm missing?
<scguy318> jeff___: Ekiga (teleconferencing software) lets you use your webcam, Kopete and GYachi let you use your webcam in IM stuff, etc.
<te_> uname -a says:   2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP  So, need to install:  linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<scguy318> alexbobp: you need to modprobe ndiswrapper
<jimmygoon> Anyone have any thoughts on linux software to read out of my serial device... ?
<scguy318> alexbobp: and blacklist any alternate modules that would prevent ndiswrapper from working
<te_> olli: Is that correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> porcho: turn off effects and ad some more
<olli> te_ yes
<jeff__> scguy318 thanks man... I just need to test one out to see if its a go
<scguy318> alexbobp: if you want ndiswrapper to load on startup, you need to add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules
<alexbobp> scguy318: the modprobe didn't work.  what modules conflict with ndiswrapper?
<olli> te_ in order to install the driver I recommend you to go to init 1
<scguy318> alexbobp: it would show as alternate drivers or something when you do ndiswrapper -l
<te_> olli: It says:  "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version."
<porcho> Jack_Sparrow: and how can I add more workspaces?
<alexbobp> ah, prism2_usb.  How do I disable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> porcho: Do you have effects on?
<olli> te_ ok then try to install the driver
<ivanhoe> hola
<ivanhoe> perdon por la ignorancia soy algo novato
<alexbobp> scguy318: how do I disable prism2_usb?
<torrent3> Hi, can someone help me install the udf 2.5 filesystem patch for Gutsy?
<ubuntu0264> how can i add fonts to ubuntu 7.10
<ivanhoe> sorry
<ivanhoe> i go to spanish
<scguy318> !es | ivanhoe
<ubotu> ivanhoe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scguy318> alexbobp: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<te_> I have  NV18 GeForce4 MX 4000, so I should install
<scguy318> alexbobp: then add blacklist prism2_usb on a new line at the bottom, then save
<scguy318> alexbobp: then sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper, then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<te_> olli:  install nvidia-glx-new ?
<jacob> i'm using rythmbox music player and i can see other people's limewire files. why is this possible?
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone ran into any problems running programs in wine when the programs might need root permissions
<jamescarr> is there a package I can install that makes the gnome application menu look more appealing?
<scguy318> alexbobp: then gksudo gedit /etc/modules, add ndiswrapper to a new line at the bottom, save
<scguy318> alexbobp: if net connectivity still does not work, reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> KiD_ChAoS: BAd idea to give a program under wine root permissions
<olli> te_ i was unsure bout that but i think the 4000series is "legacy"
<KiD_ChAoS> Jack_Sparrow, i am getting socket errors on using one of my programs and i was wondering if it was a permissions issue
<jacob> i'm using rhythymbox music player and i can see other people's limewire files. how is this possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> KiD_ChAoS: I wont give real windows access to the internet much less anything in wine.. so I really dont know
<olli> te_ you should be fine with the driver link i gave you
<jeff__> scguy318 I guess my camera is not installed.
<alexbobp> scguy318: thanks, unloading and reloading it worked.  I didn't even have to reboot.
<alexbobp> scguy318++
<jeff__> scguy318 sort of a shame.
<olli> te_ otherwise you might try that one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<scguy318> jeff___: in my experience, Gutsy's pwc module seems to have issues, I would look around or try a Feisty LiveCD
<KiD_ChAoS> Jack_Sparrow, ok. i have gotten several remote administrator programs to fine in wine so i was giving Cisco SNMP tools a try
<kdubois> what package has the css support for playing back dvds? VLC is reporting that it cannot unencrypt the sisk
<scguy318> KiD_ChAoS: aren't there native SNMP apps?
<olli> te_ does it work?
<scguy318> !dvd | kdubois
<ubotu> kdubois: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scguy318> kdubois: libdvdcss2 is what you want
<KiD_ChAoS> scguy318, this is a neat graphical one that i like. do you know of another robust tool with a gui that runs well with ubuntu
<kdubois> scguy318: thanks, i just forgot the name of it, and i'm pretty sure my restricted repo is disabled, so apt-cache wasnt being helpful
<sakuramboo> i rebuilt amarok with libgpod-0.6.0 and it still cant write the songs to the ipod so the ipod can see them
<Jack_Sparrow> KiD_ChAoS: HAve you setup a user in ubuntu with only access to wine and nothing else?
<jamescarr> yes.. the default gnome LAF is SOOOOO boring
<KiD_ChAoS> Jack_Sparrow, no but that is an idea
<jamescarr> is there something I can do to remedy it?
<demonspork> whenever I select my Ubuntu Gutsy from the GRUB menu it goes to a screen saying that it 'cannot mount the selected partition.'  I have run fsck on the partition and it found no errors. What can I do?
<KiD_ChAoS> Jack_Sparrow, how might i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> KiD_ChAoS: You really need to see the people in #Winehq ....
<te_> olli: So I need nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<KiD_ChAoS> Jack_Sparrow, is that channel on this net?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<KiD_ChAoS> Jack_Sparrow, cool thanks for the help
<olli> i checked that again. you should try the second link i gave you
<olli> te_ the 4000 is not in the list of legacy cards on nvidias site
<butcherbird> demonspork: is it the right partition? hit esc for menu at boot then e to edit things
<olli> te_ so you should use the second link (for the new driver) I gave you
<Jack_Sparrow> olli: sure that card isnt a 400 and not a 4000
<crazyman> hello
<te_> olli: what link.  Could you send again?
<crazyman> i am getting errors when I try to burn something
<olli> te_ http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<crazyman> would anyone mind taking a look at this http://pastebin.com/m3b540443
<jeff__> crap... I dont think my sound driver is working
<GMoonit> what is the command to make a directory via the terminal
<wols_> GMoonit: mkdir
<GMoonit> ?
<GMoonit> ty
<etjhnet> How do you get ubuntu's floppy disk handling to act like windows in that it autodismounts upon physical eject
<Slasher`> does anyone know the command to add a user to mysql on ubuntu?
<xnor> is there a way to turn some of the removable drive icons off in XFCE?
<xnor> my swap appears there
<demonspork> butcherbird, yes it is the correct partition
<GMoonit> what is the command for deleting a directory?
<GMoonit> dldir ?
<te_> olli: So how did you determine that was the one I needed?  [NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07]
<etjhnet> rm -rf
<etjhnet> use with care
<GMoonit> wahts -rf
<Pir8> mmm linux mint :)
<demonspork> butcherbird, It used to boot until after a power failure, and now this problem
<xnor> or rmdir for empty
<etjhnet> recursive, force
<GMoonit> k
<etjhnet> use with care
<Pir8> rm * :)
<olli> te_ by looking on this site http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<ompaul> etjhnet, you should ahve addressed that with a persons nick before it - it highlights ops and I nearly had you gone
<etjhnet> eek
<butcherbird> demonspork: oh, id recommend booting livecd and fsck'n it i guess
<GMoonit> what is the command to move up one directory
<Slasher`> cd ..
<xnor> GMoonit: cd ..
<torrent3> Hi, can someone help me install the udf 2.5 filesystem patch for Gutsy?
#ubuntu 2007-12-27
<olli> te_ the cards in that list are not supported anymore and you need the legacy driver
<etjhnet> ompaul: :)
<demonspork> butcherbird, I have another Ubuntu partition, the one I am currently in
<etjhnet> You get a lot of people suggesting that for unhelpful reasons?
<Shpook> Last question: Would I be okay installing Feisty then upgrading to Gutsy, or is it better to download Gutsy and install?
<demonspork> butcherbird, and I have already fsck'd it. is there any way to get fsck to do a more thorough check, because it didn't find anything on the first go around
<gluonman> Shpook, just downloading gutsy is less work, but either way is fine.
<aidy> hi
<te_> olli: Ok, I'm downloading it now. Tnx
<aidy> i've got a problem
<etjhnet> How do you get ubuntu's floppy disk handling to autodismount upon physical eject?  I want ejecting the disk in hardware to dismount the floppy
<te_> Just had to convince myself it was the right one.
<aidy> sometimes when i close a tab with playing flash video in epiphany, the whole x server crashes
<te_> olli: Kinda thick headed.  (previous slackware user here)
<olli> te_ HTH and thanks a lot for your assistance !!! I would have never found that mistiake
<Shpook> Gluonman: Thank you. I'm sort of limited on time, and I have a Feisty CD laying around. Thanks again!
<gluonman> Shpook, no prob.
<jeff__> can someone help me hear sound through this laptop?
<etjhnet> no, they have to help me with my floppy issues first
<butcherbird> !sound | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<te_> olli: Yea, well, grub uses hd0 for hda  and same with partition numbers. So  (hd0,0)=hda1  and it follows that (hd0,7)=hda6
<ompaul> etjhnet, not the way gnu/linux works it would be nice - the only way it works is if you use mtools but once you mount it you got to umount it
<timewriter> anyone can tell me how to add another os on grub ?
<te_> Ok, thanks all, gotta run.
<butcherbird> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst is the manual way
<te_> olli: Tnx agn
<butcherbird> timewriter: ^
<xnor> timewriter: chain loading?
<johnficca> how do I get ndiswrapper to load on boot?
<timewriter> i installed another os on a different HDD
<scguy318> johnficca: add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules
<olli> te_: no problem. thank you!
<scguy318> johnficca: gksudo gedit /etc/modules to open it up
<timewriter> and i want to be able to choose it too when boot loads
<torrent3> Hi, can someone help me install the udf 2.5 filesystem patch for Gutsy?
<johnficca> scguy318: thanks
<sharyari> hello
<etjhnet> ompaul: What do you mean?
<jeff__> ubotu, butcherbird.  thanks ALSA was selected.. I will keep reading
<timewriter> what if i boot ubuntu from cd , and reinstall grub ?
<ompaul> etjhnet, it ain't going to be automagic in any way I have ever used gnu/linux - you can use a thing called mtools to do it without mounting
<timewriter> it will work ?
<etjhnet> what about playing with fstab?
<ompaul> etjhnet, well it mounts it but ...
<timewriter> im too lame for that
<johnficca> ok another problem that I am having is when I boot, it won't boot tell I press ctrl + alt + f1
<timewriter> i might damage everything
<Elly> I'm having an odd error when using my DVD drive. Whenever I try to play a DVD with mplayer, it hangs for a while, then spits out "a52: CRC check failed!" many times. Looking at dmesg while trying to play a DVD reveals this: "[ 1231.840000] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 6031144" (many times, with different sector numbers each time)
<larsemil> is it possible to downgrade wine from 0.9.46 to 0.9.45 or do i have to compile it then?
<timewriter> Elly , the dvd is scratched
<ompaul> etjhnet, that is only for what you mount and how you mount it - it has no extended functionality like you are looking for
<sparr> installing flashplugin-nonfree with a downloaded copy of the tarball (v115), it installs v48 (the version it would download if i let it).  whats up with that?
<Elly> timewriter: no it's not; it plays perfectly in a DVD player and another machine
<EgonStork> why does Ubuntu block the kernel bootup messages with a graphical splash screen ? What happens if I compile a new kernel and it fails and then I can't see where or how exactly it fails because of the graphical splash screen ?
<larsemil> Elly: or could be copy proteted - then it did not run in my ubuntu
<johnficca> it just sits with a black screen tell I press ctrl + Alt + f1
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> then its a protection i guess
<xnor> Elly: install libdvdcss2
<scguy318> Elly: probably because the other DVD player ignores the error
<Elly> xnor: I'll try that
<scguy318> !dvd | Elly
<ubotu> Elly: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<johnficca> I am using ubuntu gutsy if anyone would like to know
<EgonStork> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xnor> how does gutsy include it by default then?
<xnor> if it's for legal reasons
<timewriter> stupid hdd makes a weird noise
<timewriter> it drives me insane
<xnor> timewriter: could be getting ready to go
<GMoonit> howdy what is the command to go up one directory in the terminal ?
<timewriter> its just a strange vibration
<timewriter> like a pulsation
<xnor> timewriter: I'm happy now, flash hdd
<timewriter> i have 4
<timewriter> which ione is ?
<scguy318> xnor: it doesn't include libdvdcss2 by default
<torrent3> Will a patch for kernel 2.6.16 for for Gutsy?
<timewriter> one*
<Elly> aha! DVDs work perfectly now :)
<Elly> thank you all!
<scguy318> xnor: perhaps you were thinking libdvdread3?
<Cereal> Is there a way to kill a process through either a shellscript or the terminal?
<jmg> hi all
<timewriter> of course Cereal
<scguy318> Cereal: kill PID
<linxeh> Cereal: kill
<torrent3> Will a patch for kernel 2.6.16 work for Gutsy?
<GMoonit> lol... i had a very simple question didn't i?
<rsk> torrent3: most likely not
<jmg> is it possible to run the livecd on a headless box using vnc?
<Cereal> Thanks guys :D
<timewriter> as in certain cults , its possible to kill a daemon , if you know its tru name :)
<jarlod> if you don't have the pid,  pkill <process name>
<wols_> jmg: possible yes, but I doubt you can use the livecd as downloaded from ubuntu.com
<Cereal> scguy318: so it would be "kill PID firefox-bin"?
<xnor> scguy318: hmm, was looking at a gutsy install where I just checkinstalled it or something
<johnficca> I get no boot screen when I boot and nothing will happen until I press ctrl + alt + f1, then it will start the boot in text mode then all is ok...is there a way to fix this?
<KnickLighter> Can anyone help me with my VPN server?
<xnor> scguy318: does libdvdread3 work properly with vlc?
<jarlod> pkill firefox
<KnickLighter> I pasted my question 2 times
<KnickLighter> but here it goes again;
<KnickLighter> Hi; I'm currently having problems with my VPN server. It allows me to connect and I can connect to the server itself inside the VPN, but it won't let me connect outside the box, as example google.com.. Anyone knows what could be the problem? Some config setting or firewall?
<plux> a
<torrent3> rsk: What about for 2.6.22-rc4?
<rsk> torrent3: that's about the same
<torrent3> :(
<Cereal> Hmm "kill pid firefox-bin" doesn't seem to kill the process. Am I doing something wrong?
<rsk> torrent3: you will most likely be required to redo the patch
<lukigno> ciao
<rsk> torrent3: what is the patch?
<bruenig> killall firefox-bin
<scguy318> Cereal: kill takes a PID
<torrent3> rsk: UDF 2.5
<xnor> Cereal: "kill PID" where pid is of firefox-bin
<lukigno> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<linxeh> Cereal: substitute PID for the process id. use pkill if you dont know it
<xnor> Cereal: or just killall firefox-bin
<rsk> torrent3: dont know what that is ..
<Cereal> Bruenig: Thanks :)
<butcherbird> Cereal: or pkill firefox-bin
<rsk> sorry
<Cereal> Thanks a lot :D
<butcherbird> or xkill ftw
<torrent3> rsk: Filesystem for Blu-ray discs
<rsk> aha.
<linxeh> butcherbird: if you have X :)
<rsk> torrent3: isn't it included in the latest kernel?
<torrent3> rsk: I don't know
<Cereal> Thanks a lot everyone ^ ^
<xnor> linxeh: who doesn't who is running FF?
<rsk> ok i would chek that out
<rsk> before trying to patch
<torrent3> rsk: I didn't find anything about it, and nobody seems to know
<linxeh> xnor: heh good point :)
<rsk> torrent3: easist is to download latest from git and try make menuconfig and see if it's there
<torrent3> rsk: git?
<Cereal> What is it that I have to write in order to run a gedit file as a "program"? Isn't it chmod -x? or something like that?
<rsk> torrent3: bah. you don't know what git is?
<rsk> torrent3: chek wikipedia or something
<torrent3> Cereal: chmod +x <filename>
<Cereal> torrent3: Thanks :D
<etjhnet> well right now, if you go to "Computer" and click on floppy, it mounts it but navigates to the root dir which confuses the user
<torrent3> rsk: OKay, I see. So Ubuntu comes with git?
<johnficca> what is the name of the program that helps you change some of the boot options like screen size and boot theme?
<rsk> yes if you install it
<johnficca> is it like startup
<johnficca> or
<johnficca> bootup
<etjhnet> Can it at least automatically go to the floppy dir it creates?
<Cereal> Okay, so I wrote my "script" (I think it's called a shellscript or something) containing the line: killall firefox-bin. I have chmod -x'et it. But now I want it to lie on my taskbar so I can just click it and it kills firefox. How do I do that? :)
<johnficca> startupmanager thats it
<sakuramboo> okay, so i rebuilt both libgpod and amarok and my ipod still doesnt show the songs i imported, am i missing something?
<{Nathan}> I mount my external HD with user and rw in fstab and it works fine, but after a little bit it suddenly switches the whole thing to read-only (for me and if I am root). Any ideas why it does this?
<scguy318> Cereal: create a launcher that does killall firefox-bin
<Cereal> scguy318: How do I do that? :)
<torrent3> rsk: Which package do I install to get git? There're many of them listed
<rsk> git core i think
<ketrox> torrent3, cogito too i  think
<scguy318> Cereal: right click, Add to Panel, then Custom Application Launcher
<Cereal> scguy318: Thanks a lot :)
<torrent3> which is better> cogito or git-core/
<aidy> when i close a tab with playing flash video in epiphany, the whole x server crashes anyone got a clue?
<jeff__> I have a bunch of issues with a really new install... anyone care to help?
<jeff__> no sound, flash isnt working, and well... thats really it... but they are two huge things to me
<glycerine> jeff___ what sound card?
<scguy318> jeff___: for flash, message ubotu with flash
<jeff__> glycerine, I really dont know... I dont know what this thing has its a sony vaio laptop
<scguy318> jeff__: for sound see !alsa
<jeff__> alsa is selected
<butcherbird> !flashissue | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
 * Slasher` is Away, Reason: ( dead ) | Since: ( Wednesday, December 26, 2007. 14:28:03 ) Xlack v2.1
<scguy318> !alsa | jeff___
<ubotu> jeff___: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slasher`> oops shit sorry i forgot xlack sends away msg's to all chans
<scguy318> jeff__: if your device is an Intel HDA, you probably need to install latest ALSA tarball
<jeff__> scguy318 just a sec... I will tell you what I know
<invisi> Does anybody know if it is possible to set up a local Ubuntu package repository? I have several machines running Kubuntu and one machine which is always on, and could serve packages to the other machines.
<jeff__> it says its an intel according to linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > invisi
<invisi> I'm thinking like rsync'ing an official repository or something. But I've been unable to find anything on Google.
<jeff__> scguy318 how do I get that HD install?
<torrent3> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<scguy318> jeff__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<scguy318> jeff__: you'll need to obtain a tarball from
<nickrud> Invert314, there's several ways, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<invisi> Jack_Sparrow, thanks - but that's not what I want.
<scguy318> jeff__: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<nickrud> erm, invisi see threee lines up
<sYn_0n3> sup room
<Invert314> nickrud, wrong name =D
<jamescarr> hmmm... where's the compiz theme manager for gnome?
<jamescarr> I installed the package, but I cant find it anywhere?
<invisi> nickrud, thanks - I'll check it out.
<nickrud> Invert314, why couldn't you be away ;(
<jeff__> scguy318 i really appreciate the help
<sYn_0n3> hey guy i have a dual boot problem
<sYn_0n3> maybe someone can help me out
<scguy318> jeff__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller is also of interest
<demonspork> whenever I select my Ubuntu Gutsy from the GRUB menu it goes to a screen saying that it 'cannot mount the selected partition.'  I have run fsck on the partition and it found no errors. What can I do? it happened after a power outage.
<sYn_0n3> i have 2 hard drives 1 ubuntu 1 xp i have grub install as mbr on my ubuntu drive and also set to bios to boot to that drive 1st
<nickrud> jamescarr, you probably want compizconfig-settings-manager , and it'll show up in the prefs menu
<jamescarr> not there
<sYn_0n3> but when i go to boot xp drive i get an error
<Jangari> error 17, sYn_0n3?
<sYn_0n3> yes i believe it is
<etjhnet> Is it possible in ubuntu to "umount on eject" for floppies?
<Jangari> it means the grub loader is pointing to the wrong partition
<nickrud> jamescarr, advanced desktop effects settings ?
<invisi> nickrud, unfortunately that URL did not provide any information regarding what I want, only how the Ubuntu repository works.
<glycerine> is it possible to clone a UUID for a toasted drive?  LVM drive fried, ddrescue'ing it currently
<magick211> Maybe someone can help me out with this, IM runnint a toshiba m45 laptop with Intel 2200-B/G wifi card, I cant connect to my router the scanner finds my router but wont connect, however if i manually set up the wireless connection it will work
<invisi> What I want is basically to mirror the full repository onto my server at home.
<sYn_0n3> when i list partitions mine says hd0,0 for ubuntu
<invisi> And I wanted to know if that was possible.
<sYn_0n3> what should i put for xp ?
<torrent3> rsk: Okay so I've installed git.. How do I install my patch using it?
<Jangari> load ubuntu and run gparted, find out which specific partition xp is on, and edit the menu.lst
<etjhnet> Does anyone experience that when you go to "computer" and click floppy, it mounts the floppy but navigates to the root dir?
<nickrud> invisi, huh, there used to be stuff, only thing left is my personal one. A sec
<jamescarr> what is the shortcut to switch to another desktop?
<jamescarr> isnt there a key combo?
<etjhnet> Why doesn't it naviagate to the floppy's directory?
<sYn_0n3> what should i put as the drive?
<ASD7A> has anyone installed fuppes?
<sYn_0n3> hd0,1?
<invisi> glycerine, yes you can pvcreate --uuid if you know the UUID of the toasted disk.
<glycerine> jamescarr  ctrl+arrow key i think
<Jangari> alt+ctrl+left/right/up/down/1/2/3/4
<ASD7A> I am looking for the dev package of ffmpeg
<glycerine> or ctrl+shift+arrow
<glycerine> there we go :)
<stan-k> jamescarr: CTRL+ALT+[arrow key]
<Jangari> sYn_0n3, I take it you're in ubuntu now?
<sYn_0n3> yes sir
<glycerine> invisi  Thanks.  I have read that, but won't that destroy the dd'd data?
<jamescarr> stan-k, nope
<Jangari> have you got gparted?
<sYn_0n3> yes
<magick211> When i search for available networks with my onboard wifi card im unable to connect unless i manually set up the connection, anyone else had this problem before?
<sYn_0n3> its open already
<torrent3> how do I install udf 2.5 patch with git-core?
<Jangari> open it and check which partition has xp
<Jangari> ah
<magick211> available networks show up but im unable to connect
<stan-k> jamescarr: yep :) it does work for me_
<sYn_0n3> /dev/sdb
<zetheroo> I am trying to access my shared docs in my VirtualBox Windows XP machine.... and I used to be able to do it with no hassle.... but now I get this error : The folder contents could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: zeth-xp".                ------ Anyone?
<invisi> glycerine, pvcreate overwrites a megabyte or something in the beginning of the disk. I'm not quite sure if it's that much however.
<Jangari> it's the entire hard disk? no partitions?
<sYn_0n3> entire disk no partitions
<nickrud> invisi, http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror , also look into apt-got , debpartial-mirror, apt-proxy
<invisi> glycerine, it does not wipe any data on the disk, except for some few blocks. man pvcreate will probably tell you how much it overwrites.
<Jangari> hmm, then I don't know about that, it should have been easy enough to load using bios instead of grub
<invisi> nickrud, that looks more like it (from the URL) - I'll look into it. Thanks!
<sYn_0n3> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<sYn_0n3> # on /dev/sdb
<sYn_0n3> title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<sYn_0n3> root (sdb,0)
<sYn_0n3> savedefault
<sYn_0n3> makeactive
<sYn_0n3> chainloader +1
<nickrud> invisi, someone really cut back on the first wiki page
<sYn_0n3> sorry
<torrent3> how do I install udf 2.5 patch with git-core?
<sYn_0n3> how do i paste??
<glycerine> invisi  gotcha.  I'll give it a shot, always have the bad disk to reclone :)
<nickrud> !paste | sYn_0n3
<ubotu> sYn_0n3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<torrent3> rsk are you still there
<Jangari> perhaps that entry in the grub menu should read "
<Jangari> oops
<etjhnet> what's the opposite of lazy unmount
<Jangari> "root (hd0)"
<jamescarr> stan-k: I have compiz installed... mnaybe that is causing issues?
<sYn_0n3> Jangari thats my entry in grub
<Josspyker> magick211:edit network interfaces
<sYn_0n3> hmm i havent tried that
<Jangari> yeah, i know, but instead of (sdb,0) perhaps it should be (hd0)
<zetheroo> anyone?
<sYn_0n3> like this root (hd0,0)?
<stan-k> jamescarr: i don't think so, i have compiz installed, too. try modifying settings in compiz
<torrent3> how do I install udf 2.5 patch with git-core?
<sYn_0n3> does it make sense to use the rootnoverify option?
<Jangari> but you shouldn't take my word for it, i had a similar problem two days ago but on a single hard drive, don't know how it would work on a single drive
<pgjensen> how do i find out the uid of a hdd so my scripts can reference that instead of /dev/sda (since it could be sdb if i have a usb hdd plugged in)
<sYn_0n3> let me try that...
<sYn_0n3> brb
<torrent3> how do i install udf 2.5 patch for gutsy
<nickrud> pgjensen, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -l
<pgjensen> there ya go
<pgjensen> thx
<Jangari> but if there are no partitions, it should probably be (hd0), anyone agree?
<te_> My processor is AMD64 3000+ 1Ghz (as reported in /proc/cpuinfo), and I'm running 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SNP   QUESTION: Should I try to install 64bit kernel? Any advantage to it? or...? [advice requested]...
 * nickrud hides from the grub questions
<Jangari> ha
<pgjensen> if you don't want software to work yes te_ :)
<pgjensen> don't waste your time
<scguy318> te_: most software other than proprietary stuff works
<jeff__> man... I really like linux when its all done... but it is a pain to get going
<stan-k> jamescarr: for example, in CompizConfig Settings Manager in Rotate Cube (i use cube) under Actions tab - rotate left, rotate right...
<jeff__> sometimes.
<nickrud> te_, if you're doing serious video or audio editing, or number crunching (with software that takes advantage of 64 bits) yes,otherwise no real reason
<Jangari> anyone have any idea why a single machine runs xp at lightning speed, speeds i've never witnessed on any windows installation ever, while gutsy on the same machine is running at a snail's pace?
<pgjensen> driver issues
<pgjensen> udma not enabled?
<Jangari> is that directed to me, pgjensen?
<torrent3> how do i install udf 2.5 patch for gutsy
<RequinB4> can anyone recommend an audio extractor for .flv files
<pgjensen> yes Jangari
<torrent3> i installed git-core
<torrent3> now what
<bruenig> Jangari, ubuntu is known to run a bit sluggishly
<Jangari> udma, eh?
<pgjensen> hdparm and make sure it's enabled
<jamescarr> stan-k, there is no actions tab (I use cube too)
<Jangari> but bruenig, i've been running ubuntu on several machines, and this is the fastest machine on paper,
<nickrud> torrent3, you probably won't get much support here for custom kernels
<te_> nickrud: Ok, won't bother with it.  Thanks.
<Jangari> all other machines run ubuntu without any performance problems,
<Jangari> is that the command, pgjensen? hdparm?
<stan-k> jamescarr: em... there is always the Actions tab...
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<stan-k> jamescarr: are you sure you don't have it?
<torrent3> nickrud im not looking for kernel
<xshadowfire> hi, i think i messed up my x windows server, can someone help me
<jamescarr> the thing I am using is called gnome compiz preferences
<etjhnet> Has it been yet?
<torrent3> im looking for udf 2.5
<etjhnet> Read the last comment
<pgjensen> yeah, man hdparm
<demonspork> whenever I select my Ubuntu Gutsy from the GRUB menu it goes to a screen saying that it 'cannot mount the selected partition.'  I have run fsck on the partition and it found no errors. What can I do? it happened after a power outage.
<stan-k> jamescarr: alright...
<nickrud> torrent3, you're patching the kernel, no?
<torrent3> for gutsy kernel
<torrent3> nickrud yeah
<stan-k> jamescarr: i think you need to install CompizConfig Settings manager then
<Jangari> is there a forum on error 17?
<glycerine> demonspork  UUID changed?
<Jangari> because it seems heaps of people would benefit
<Sier> i'm happy :)
<te_> Question #2: I'm trying to run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.01-pkg1.run and it tells me that I need libc
<dn4> anyone here have experience making bifilar coils?
<te_> "libc header files"
<te_> What needs to be installed?
<glycerine> te_ install build-essential?
<angelsofdust> check out this convo -> http://www.cybertown.com/cgi-bin/jail/place?plc=jail&ac=place&ID=0000000000000033&force=s
<etjhnet> Hello?
<te_> glycerine: Thanks
<nickrud> te_, you should use the nvidia stuff in the restricted-manager , but you can install build-essential to get past that problem
<angelsofdust> they talking about ubuntu vs suse
<jamescarr> stan-k, package name?
<xshadowfire> hi, i think i messed up my x windows server, can someone help me
<torrent3> okay.. atleast someone tell me if udf 2.5 will work with the next ubuntu
<stan-k> jamescarr: in Synaptic search for compizconfig-settings-manager
<torrent3> if you dont wanna help me patch, thats fine
<Jangari> oh, another thing, how do i set up an automount for a hdd partition?
<Jangari> ntfs
<glycerine> te_ a guess only :)  that plus the headers for your kernel.  Also search synaptic for libc if all else fails :)
<ipsemet> i keep getting hda: drive  not ready for   command in  dmesg, what does this mean
<oddalot> when i double click on a title bar my windows don't maximize or minimize...it just slides up like a projector screen kinda (or a mac window) anyone know where this option is to change it?
<EgonStork> Jangari: edit /etc/fstab I guess
<glycerine> Jangari put it in your fstab
<Jangari> does fstab need sudo?
<nickrud> oddalot, system-prefs-windows
<glycerine> jangari yep
<pgjensen> oddalot: it will be in the settings for gnome or kde or whatever window manager you use
<jamescarr> stan-k, no results :(
<stan-k> jamescarr: still no Actions tab?
<Jangari> so entering the line sudo mount ntfs.... into fstab should do it?
<ipsemet> can  someone  help me "i keep getting hda: drive  not ready for   command in  dmesg, what does this mean"
<xshadowfire> hi, i think i messed up my x windows system, can someone help me
<jamescarr> stan-k, no.. let me take a screenshot and post it
<nickrud> !fstab | Jangari
<ubotu> Jangari: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jamescarr> might help better
<Jangari> ta nickrud
<glycerine> Jangari no, well there you go, for ubotu :)
<glycerine> from*
<oddalot> thanks
<ipsemet> xshadowfire: dplg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EgonStork> Jangari: nope...  read `man fstab'
<Jangari> okay, sure,
<demonspork> glycerine, is that common?
<pgjensen> 5tb partition... xfs, ext3, or jfs?
<jamescarr> stan-k, nvm... got it working
<ipsemet> xshadowfire:  dpkg that is
<demonspork> glycerine, how do I check if that is the case?
<pgjensen> storage, performance doesn't matter
<jamescarr> weird though.. there was no action tab
<pgjensen> stability matters
<stan-k> jamescarr: :)
<nickrud> lol, Jangari I nearly never mention man, but they often are the very best resourse
<Jangari> at work i have to mount a network server, and fstab on that doesn't appear to work, although this is just a local hdd
<pwnt> hey, using "ftp" how to get a whole folder, and all sub-folders inside it including their files too.! is there anyway?
<jamescarr> but my problem was I only had one viewport defined
<ipsemet> can someone help me"i keep getting hda: drive  not ready for   command in  dmesg, what does this mean"
<stan-k> alright
<torrent3> is it possible to downgrade from gutsy to fiesty?
<pwnt> torrent3: why would you do that
<Funkydan5> Can someone help me with Dell?
<oddalot> ok, i changed it in the windows option...under system->preferences, and it still just rolls up instead of maximizing or minimizing
<torrent3> pwnt i cant find a udf 2.5 patch for gutsy
<Zombie> ipsemet: That looks like a failing Hard drive.
<Funkydan5> They say linux but I am not, plus there is no Dell IRC
<glycerine> demonspork happened to me in fstab, check what's there vs what's in ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<pgjensen> oddalot: did you hit apply?
<oddalot> yes
<pgjensen> try and restart x too
<oddalot> well...there is no apply
<pgjensen> if that doesn't work it should be on the forums
<oddalot> and it was set to maximize by default
<glycerine> demonspork if that's still congruent, check what's in the menu..lst
<oddalot> it says titlebar action
<ipsemet> i  thought so, is it posssible that a corrupted harddrive can somehow  damage another harddrive
<oddalot> let me restart
<oddalot> and see if that fixes it
<oddalot> bbiab
<pgjensen> no ipsemet
<Funkydan5> Can someone please help me with Dell problems?
<silverhawk_184> can someone help me install beryl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49640/
<torrent3> pwnt is it possible? or do i just copy the kernel folder from another system that has fiesty installed?
<pgjensen> describe your problem and someone just might Funkydan5
<Funkydan5> Ok thanks, ok..
<ipsemet> thanks
<pwnt> torrent3: I'm not sure, I was just curious about why would you go back to fiesty! and you have a good reason to. but sorry I don't know.
<invisi> nickrud, thanks so much! The URL you gave my was perfect!
<invisi> gave me*
<nickrud> invisi, yw
<walter_> \server
<ubuntu0264> how do i install new fonts into ubuntu can i just copy them into fints folder?
<Zombie> Funkydan5: Whats the issue?
<torrent3> how do i install udf 2.5 patch for gutsy
<Funkydan5> I restarted my computer because an install was acting slow to the compuer, Service Pack, not noticing its importance I exited out and restarted, my compuer does not let me load because it says it is missing the /system32/drivers/ftps (i think) and I tried using the CDs, like reinstall and drivers CD, but nothing happens, it starts up (i can hear i) but nothing, it just is quiet. I tried
<Funkydan5> making it a slave, ut that does not work
<pwnt> using ftp a_server.com I'm trying to put a whole directory into my other server with all sub-folders in it and files in those all folders too. I tried using "mplug ~/foldername" it says that
 * Funkydan5 rests hands lol
<xshadowfire> ipsemet: thanks, it works again
<pwnt> /home/user/folder : not a plain file.
<pwnt> what should I do to be able to do this
<nickrud> Funkydan5, for windows, you're more likely to find competent help in #windows
<Funkydan5> wow... I did not know there was one
<|thunder> dang it, how the f do I pick a usb mic as the recording source ?
<Funkydan5> well, off to jump for the 2nd time now lol
<Funkydan5> ty
<nickrud> Funkydan5, there's zillions, try ircsearch.com
<Funkydan5> lol o ok
<enkidu_ak> Good evening
<pgjensen> google should start indexing irc :)
<glycerine> pgjensen  they do :/
<pgjensen> oh heh
<Jangari> what's the default root password?
<glycerine> pgjensen server logs :)
<ompaul> !root | Jangari
<glycerine> Jangari isn't one,  set it by sudo passwd
<ubotu> Jangari: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<torrent3> Jangari root account is disabled
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with non english languages. the first I did from breezy was with bashrc. then I solved it with /etc/environment, but now I don't know where. I want an english environment to support greek that aren't utf8 like cds and dvds
<Jangari> so su won't work? i should just use sudo pico to edit /etc/fstab?
<dxdemetriou> I'm using Gutsy btw
<ompaul> glycerine, we don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, cheers ;-)
<glycerine> Jangari yep, that's the way they set it up
<silverhawk_184> can someone help me install beryl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49640/
<Jangari> unless i enable root
<Jangari> but i can't be bothered
<ompaul> Jangari, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nickrud> oh, ompaul I'm gonna quote you on that, best response yest
<ompaul> replacement for pico
<ompaul> nickrud, I am sure I used that before :P
<torrent3> Anyone here got his blu-ray drive working in gutsy?
<demonspork> glycerine, no the uuid has not changed
<xshadowfire> hmm, for some reason ubuntu shows my external hard drive twice, is there anyway i can fix this
<glycerine> ompaul gotcha ;)
<enkidu_ak> Jangari: You  could also use sudo su -, but why go through all that extra typing?
<glycerine> demonspork You install windows after ubuntu?
<ompaul> enkidu_ak , we don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, cheers ;-)
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<timnik> enkidu_ak, isn't the better way to use sudo -s   or perhaps sudo -i
<sadaiyappan> Youtube videos won't play.
<glycerine> ompaul i knew that had to a macro ;)
<sadaiyappan> Any suggestions?
<ompaul> nickrud want a factoid for that?
<glycerine> sadaiyappan install flash
<ompaul> glycerine, na I uparrowed :P
<sadaiyappan> i did.
<sadaiyappan> i installed flash it doesn't work..
<jago> hey, i need some help..
<{Nathan}> I mount /dev/sda1 with the options "users,auto,rw". Root reads and writes to it fine, but how can I make my user account have r/w access?
<{Nathan}> I mount it in fstab btw.
<glycerine> !cred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pppoe_dude> hi any one here got a Creative Zen working under gutsy?
<demonspork> glycerine, yes, but then I reinstalled grub.  The only factor that changed is that one of my 2 ubuntu partitions fails to boot with the aformentioned error, failed to mount selected partition
<jago> my screen is all wacked out, my mouse pointer can go farther than it should(off the screen) and I can't see my bottom panel
<Fxyz4ever>  linux shit
<{Nathan}> jago: Try setting the bounds on your monitor
<Pici> !language | Fxyz4ever
<ubotu> Fxyz4ever: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<{Nathan}> jago: sounds like you just need to ajust the picture
<pppoe_dude> (the new zen)
<jago> how do I do that? I've been messing with the screen and graphics preference but the tests keep failing
<glycerine> demonspork so you have 2 ubuntu installs, and one boots, one doesn't?
<glycerine> in addition to the windows
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows how can I have an english environment with greek support on Gutsy?
<{Nathan}> jago: There should be buttons on your monitor and a menu will pop up, and you can do it from there
<Fxyz4ever>  linux s**t
<{Nathan}> jago: this is just a guess of what's happening though
<jago> im on a laptop
<pppoe_dude> dxdemetriou, you have to add a keyboard layout in the keyboard settings
<Onyx> I'm looking to get WINE up and running, and I'm not having any luck so far... running Gutsy Gibbon an an AMD64
<zafer> whats gutsy`s first login username and password?
<ompaul> zafer, whatever you set it to
<Thresher> zafer, on install you set it up
<Thresher> sorry ompaul
<dxdemetriou> pppoe_dude, I did that and the Languages Support. when I use cds/dvds or programs that don't use utf8 I have the problem
<ompaul> Thresher, no problem, positive reinforcement :)
<|thunder> Why are there no linux users on stickam ? Come join me in the linux room.
<pppoe_dude> dxdemetriou, ah that is program-dependent
<pppoe_dude> dxdemetriou, usually all the programs that come with ubuntu by default support most of the languages in the system (especially if you install a language pack)
<zafer> i dont install anything! for insatll i have to boot, but i cant
<ompaul> !spam | |thunder
<ubotu> |thunder: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<pppoe_dude> dxdemetriou, but additional programs may not follow that sometimes
<oddalot> i found the double click titlebar option..it was under the emerald theme manager
<dxdemetriou> pppoe_dude, I did it before with bashrc, after it stop working I did it with /etc/environment and now I don't know
<|thunder> ohh golly. its not spam , lol
<neztit1> hot 2 start freevo appli.
<Onyx> Hmmmm... nobody?
<jamescarr> hmmm... everything is locking up
<Thresher> 7.10 is booting into a bad resolution for my lcd monitor.  It only allows 800x600 and 640x480, so now every boot is garbled.  How do I boot back into the graphic setup mode?
<Jangari> what line should I add to fstab to mount dev/sda3 on startup?
<kye> yone know of a fast and easy to use AVI to DVD converter?
<zafer> it`s admin:admin or root:root, i cant find on google
<ipsemet> aadd/remove kye
<ketrox> kye, devede or sthg like that
<oddalot> the entire os...or just the boot screen is garbled?
<ompaul> Thresher, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      -- if you can't get that right then you need to use the live CD and copy its /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the hard drive
<dxdemetriou> pppoe_dude, I have this problem also in wine
<ricardo> yeah, seems like i cant change my resolution
<Thresher> funny enough oddalot the ubuntu logo screen comes up fine but when the log in comes it is garbled.  I have been fighting with gutsy to correctly allow me 1280x1024 on this dell 1907fp.
<glycerine> Jangari you see the fstab link ubotu did?  basically  /dev/sda3 /mountpoint options
<glycerine> !fstab | Jangari
<ubotu> Jangari: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<oddalot> hmmm...strange...mine said incorrect mode....but it still displayed it...
<oddalot> thanks dell!!
<neztit1> guys how 2 start freevo program
<glycerine> ./freevo?
<oddalot> what directory is xorg.conf in?
<wols_> oddalot: /etc/X11/
<glycerine> oddalot /etc/X11
<oddalot> thx~
<Thresher> that is great instruction ompaul
<zafer> anybody now, what`s gutsy`s install password? gnome login page ask me username and password, but i dont install anything, and i`ve not a password or username
<heckler0071> is there a keyboard command or a way to make a keyboard command to switch between workspaces?
<glycerine> zafer you specified it when you installed the os
<glycerine> zafer er someone else specified it when they installed it, you'll have to ask them
<dxdemetriou> that I'm trying to do is to change the LANG and LC_TYPE for gnome, not only for terminal
<ompaul> Thresher, you sorted
<ompaul> ?
<Thresher> I am
<ompaul> good
<Thresher> but have more questions about this issue
<oddalot> oh whoops i didn't need xorg.conf...which file has the grub boot menu list in it?
<ompaul> be careful what you ask for ;-)
<zafer> i dont install ubuntu
<glycerine> oddalot /boot
<zafer> its ubuntu`s first live boot from cd
<glycerine> zafer the boot cd ought to boot straight up with no password
<mavi-> then you shouldnt need to login
<wols_> oddalot: /boot/grub/menu.lst and you shouldn't need to edit that
<mavi-> sure you didnt click that install-icon on the desktop?
<Thresher> Gutsy finds my monitor and names it correctly but it only allows lame resolutions...others in forums have complained about it and the ATI video cards.  What issue do i sort out first?  The monitor or the running of ati drivers?
<ompaul> zafer, there is no password just type sudo command in a terminal for terminal stuff then you do gksu for graphical commands
<glycerine> Thresher lemme guess, dell laptop?
<Thresher> dell 1907flat panel lcd stand alone monitor
<Thresher> close though
<oddalot> thresher, have you tried editing the xorg.conf?
<torrent3> Anyone here got his blu-ray drive working in gutsy?
<Thresher> I will head there now....
<glycerine> Thresher well i got that monitor going with an ati mobility 9600
<Thresher> What do I need in my windows environment to be able to edit or possibly work with the xorg.conf
<glycerine> Thresher the resolution problems for me came up with compiz installed
<Thresher> oh you did glycerine?
<glycerine> Thresher notepad
<Thresher> nice
<matthewpoer> Can anyone guess why my new RAM freezes my thinpad T21. It won't boot at all. Bought the RAM from here: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=32X64NB100-SAM-N
<oddalot> type sudo gedit xorg.conf
<Pelo> Thresher, you can'T ,you can'T read ext3 from windows
<unravel> matthewpoer: have you ran memtest on it? maybe it's shot?
<Thresher> thanks pelo
<matthewpoer> the computer won't even boot with the new RAM in it.
<glycerine> Thresher yeah, had to give up compiz.  there is a funky issue with gnome window size vs X size that i ran into.  Still didn't fix that one
<Thresher> now chance in hell or hard for a newbie?
<ompaul> matthewpoer, if it is (A) faulty (B) not the right ram (C) no other answers in my list
<unravel> is the ram properly seated?
<matthewpoer> yes
<Thresher> matthepoer - if it wont launch even to bios then you need to check compatibility of ram
<matthewpoer> re-seated, re-tested 4-5 times
<Pelo> Thresher,  you can do it from the livecd if you need to , make sure you get the xorg.conf from the hdd and not the one from the live cd
<unravel> i'm going to steal ompaul's list. and pass them off as my reasons.
 * ompaul unravels unravel 
<oddalot> nooo..then he will just be ravel
<matthewpoer> RAM is listed here as PC-100, SODIMM etc: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T21, is this not correct: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=32X64NB100-SAM-N?
<Thresher> im am dual booted and wanted to stay in irc with you guys around, but will have to leave and come back. thanks ompaul, pelo and everyone else
<ompaul> Thresher, enjoy
<Pelo> Thresher, you can connect to ircfrom the live cd
<Thresher> nice
<Pelo> yes we are
<Thresher> i am impressed
 * Pelo 's ego is inflating to the size of an op's 
 * wols_ pinpricks Pelo 
 * Pelo explodes all over wols , making him messy
<glycerine> Palo come over and fix this LVM issue... that'll deflate it ;)
<glycerine> Pelo rather
<Pelo> glycerine, it's Pelo and I know nothing of this LVM of which you speak
<Pelo> I know what LVM is, I just don'T know anything about it
<glycerine> Pelo trial by fire :)
<Pelo> glycerine, what is the issue ?
 * Pelo is bored enough to attempt it anyway 
<glycerine> Pelo  Bad disk.  ddrescueing to another disk now.  Hoping i can pvcreate UUID to the old disk's UUID without destroying data and bring the array back up :/
<BaNaNaS> !seen Gangsterls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen gangsterls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> glycerine, what is the use of uuid in lvm ? or is this just for fstab ?
<glycerine> after that, i'm buying the first 3 gigabit enabled drobo's i can get my hands on :)
<Pelo> drobo ?
<BaNaNaS> BaNaNa TiMe :D
<glycerine> Pelo my understanding is that the volume ids in the lvgroup are the UUIDs and that's how it specifies the pv in the group
<glycerine> pelo www.drobo.com
<Jangari> does renaming directories from [name] to .[name] screw them up in windows? I don't want to see my 'volume system information' from ubuntu
<glycerine> Jangari windows will get irked
<Pelo> Jangari, you cannot have a . in windows dir names
<BaNaNaS> [ BaNaNa TiMe
<Jangari> probably
<BaNaNaS> ;p;
<BaNaNaS> lol
<Pelo> BaNaNaS, can we help you with anything ?
<BaNaNaS> no,im bored
<BaNaNaS> :p
<Pelo> BaNaNaS, be bored elsewhere
<BaNaNaS> :()
<BaNaNaS> Damn
<BaNaNaS> why ?
<Jangari> no, hang on, you can, apple systems write .trash folders to volumes all the time, they come up as hidden folders in windows too
<scguy318> BaNaNaS: because this is a channel for Ubuntu support only
<BaNaNaS> Whats Ubuntu ?
<Pelo> BaNaNaS, www.ubuntu.com
<glycerine> Jangari true, but windows is hardcoded to look for those files i think.  Renaming them on the ubuntu box might freak it out
<dr_willis_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<BaNaNaS> clicking...
<BaNaNaS> Bleh
<Jangari> hmm, right
<BaNaNaS> Vista here
<robr> I have done apt-get update, when I do apt-search php4, i can't see any PHP 4 packages, any reason for that?
<Jangari> vista? be gone with you
<BaNaNaS> ok :P
<LegionaryK> hey guys, i have a small prob on my laptop while using ubuntu: the wireless connections are visible and i find the network i want to connect with. Byt nomatter the encryption and security type i keep getting timed out by the router.
<tlcoffee> how about apt-cache search filename
<glycerine> Be nice :)
<robr> sorry, apt-cache search php4
<Jangari> repositories enabled, robr?
<glycerine> BaNaNaS split :/
<Jangari> pfft,
 * Jangari invades glycerine with a detached bullbar for that comment
<robr> Jangari: i don't what repositories are sorry
<robr> so i guess not :)
<glycerine> LegionaryK  your personal router you have control over? e.g. no MAC filters etc?
<Pelo> !wifi | LegionaryK  I hope you can find something in this, cause I don'T know how to help you, or you might do a search in the forum as well www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> LegionaryK  I hope you can find something in this, cause I don'T know how to help you, or you might do a search in the forum as well www.ubuntuforums.org: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jangari> sorry, it's on a random verb and noun phrasde selector
<Jangari> robr, open synaptic package manager from system > administration
<LegionaryK> ok, thanks il try it.
<Jangari> and i think it's somewhere in the options
<LegionaryK> what is going on with this nick thing
<Pelo> robr, repositories are the servers type thingies where ubuntu keeps extra software
<robr> Jangari: i'm using ubuntu server from the command line
<robr> Pelo: thx for the info
<Pelo> LegionaryK, you'Re just getting highlighted when you r nick is used by another user, so you can see it
<Jangari> oh, alright, there must be a command line repo status thing
<Jangari> i just don't know what it is
<[^Twen^]> does anyone know if it's possible with an advanced switch to set a personalized Start Page, so whoever on the network goes into their webbrowser, they will have this specified start page? Is this a normal feature?
<Jangari> try apropos repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> !find php
<glycerine> robr  try a wildcard search  There are php4-something in the repos
<ubotu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-scripts, dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo (and 182 others)
<glycerine> there you go
<Jack_Sparrow> !find php4
<ubotu> Found: php4-interbase
<dr_willis_> [^Twen^]:   You could set up a transparent proxy perhaps to do that.
<askand> Im having trouble with some javaapps freeze in firefox...sugesstion on how to fix?
<dr_willis_> [^Twen^]:   my isp dose smthing similer. when i connect a new pc. It sends every web page to their own register the pc - page. for the isp
<glycerine> robr and make sure you have universe enabled.  I think you're looking for libapache2-mod-php4
<robr> glycerine: example apt-cache search php4*
 * Pelo realy hates it when ppl put a bunch of non-alpha caracters in the start of their nicks 
<robr> glycerine: yes i am :) and i can't find apache 1 either
<dr_willis_> Ymm You Dont use wildcards/regrexps to apt-cache search do you?
<glycerine> !find libapache-mod-php4
<Pelo> askand, not realy,  that's the price of java sucking
<ubotu> Package/file libapache-mod-php4 does not exist in gutsy
<dr_willis_> apt-cache search php
<glycerine> !find libapache2-mod-php4
<Pelo> glycerine, you can search in synaptic for packages
<ubotu> Package/file libapache2-mod-php4 does not exist in gutsy
<glycerine> !find libapache2-mod
<Jangari> odd though, java works fine on one ubuntu machine, and not at all on two others
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-auth-sys-group (and 47 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: [^Twen^]   Will figure out he needs to change his nick when he gets ignored
<MrPiracy> !find winamp
<ubotu> Package/file winamp does not exist in gutsy
<glycerine> robr there you go, that's the syntax
<Pelo> glycerine, please stop it wit the bot abuse,  you can do that in pm by using /msg ubotu !trigger
<[^Twen^]> Jack_Sparrow: lol =)
<Cereal> Okay, Firefox is acting weird again. When I press Ctrl+T it sometimes creates around 80+ tabs instead of just one. What causes this?
<SQFreak> I'm trying to set up Samba 3.0.26a on Kubuntu 7.10 so that a Windows box can connect to a share and list it without authentication. I've enabled guest access on the share, but Windows still prompts for a password. Is there a way to configure Samba not to ask for a password?
<Jangari> sticky keys?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> hey jack
<glycerine> Pelo for robrs benefit :P
<MrPiracy> anyone here familiar with dumeter for windows?
<dr_willis_> MrPiracy:  try bmpx for a media player.
<[^Twen^]> Dr_willis: ok, but do you know if it's possible to set it up in the switch web interface?
<MrPiracy> i would like to know if there is such a program for gutsy
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  on such caracter I can deal with but two is just pushing my button s
<Pelo> glycerine, then learn the use of >
<MrPiracy> Dr_willis: does it come with a media library and all?
<dr_willis_> MrPiracy:  xmms is close. but a bit old and out dated in ways.  then theres dozens of other media players out
<Pelo> !info php > glycerine
<dr_willis_> Try it and see. I  think it does..  been a while since i last used it
<Cereal>  Okay, Firefox is acting weird again. When I press Ctrl+T it sometimes creates around 80+ tabs instead of just one. Does anyone this?
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: Security = share
<Pelo> MrPiracy,  they all do , rythmbox, amarok , songbird
<Cereal> *know that causes this?
<glycerine> Pelo interesting.  Didn't know that option existed.  Rather annoying but useful ;)
<MrPiracy> Dr_willis: i have xmms here, but it doesnt have a media library and i really need one
<phoo_> has anybody managed to get a iw3945 wireless card working on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: or /msg ubotu  privately
<Pelo> glycerine, less annoying for us in the channel
<glycerine> true ;)
<ketrox> phoo_, if you mean ipw3945 it's suported out of the box by gutsy
 * Pelo thinks Jack_Sparrow  is looking for trouble tonight 
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I cant beat the kids.. so I come here
<Jangari> who was suggesting i look into hdparm to try and fix my incredibly slow operating system?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I feel your pain
<phoo_> ketrox, the driver shows up in "restricted managers", but it says "not in use" -- yes it is the ipw3945
<MrPiracy> Dr_willis: ok, i'll give it a try
<Cereal>  Okay, Firefox is acting weird again. When I press Ctrl+T it sometimes creates around 80+ tabs instead of just one. Does anyone know what causes this?
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: that got anonymous browsing...but now I can't see inside the share. The Windows box (XP Pro SP2) gives me an error about the share not existing.
<Pir8> Anyone here use a Micro Client Jr. small form factor pc ?
<BB88> What program is it at the bottom that is like a quick launch?
<Pir8> i.e. http://www.norhtec.com/products/mcjr/index.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: What version of Firefox...  and if you installed flash and java how did you do it and from what rtepo
<Pelo> !avn | BB88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<glycerine> BB88 awn, gnome-panel, kde-kicker, etc
<ketrox> phoo_, try to modprobe the module manually sudo modprobe ipw3945
<glycerine> !awn | BB88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phoo_> ketrox, oops, not found
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: The newest version I think. I have installed both Flash And Java, can't remember how I did it though :/
 * Pelo thinks ubotu is being purposefully difficult tonight
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: Here's the error that smbclient \\\\localhost\\sharename spits out: "Server not using user level security and no password supplied. tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: And WHERE did you get the latest Firtefox...  assuming the beta version..?
<ketrox> phoo_,  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: Came with my Ubuntu install (7.04). Not beta :)
<silverhawk_184> how do u change the number of virtual desktops?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, there was an article about FF3 beta on diggs afew days ago
<Pelo> silverhawk_184, right click , properties
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: You cant remember how you installed flash and java is the answer we get alot from people that didnt use our repos and used scripts like automatix or envy.. both terrible ideas by the way
<Jangari> alright, this is getting serious now, my system is slowing to a halt, the screen glitches when i try to move a window around, without compiz on, why is ubuntu running so dramatically slow on the same machine as an xp install that runs really quick?!
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: "\\\\\localhost\\sharename" are you sure your smb server is on localhost?
<glycerine> SQFreak unix and samba accts don't have same password
<Pelo> silverhawk_184, did you mean desktops or workspaces ?
<Jangari> programs are timing out before they initialise
<jack-desktop> Are any programs needed to run a TV as a monitor?
<silverhawk_184> workspaces
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: I know. I did (as far as I remember) use the repos. Not sure though :( But. What do I do know?
<pingu> what program do i need to run a udf dvd i already have gstream and i would like to just install a program that is in correlation with gstream
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: I'm running that command on the server, so it's gotta be localhost, right?
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: my bad
<Pelo> silverhawk_184, yeah right click the workspace switcher in thebottom pannel
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: Open Firefox, click on help and about and tell us the version please
<SQFreak> glycerine: yes, but that's not the point.
<MrPiracy> i am having problems with awn, anyone could please try to help me?
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: 2.0.0.11.
<Pelo> Jangari, clean install
<thresher> I am back!
<silverhawk_184> wow, i didnt even notice that, thanks
<Pelo> thresher, we can se that
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: Thank you...
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you to :)
<Jangari> pelo, honestly?
<Pelo> Jangari, it will be siimpler then trying to track down the issue
<Jangari> aw man,
<thresher> the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked like a charm, I simply disabled the bad resolutions for my monitor.  Now in gutsy it correctly shows the 1280x1024.
<Pelo> Jangari, put your /home folder on a seperate aprtiton and you will retain all your data and settings
<silverhawk_184> heres another one: how do u enable numlock by default
<Jangari> it's gonna completely throw my grub into chaos again
<unravel> try turning compiz off... see if it helps
<SQFreak> glycerine: I'd like to allow it to connect with NO password. (It's on a private home network that has WPA-PSK and a range that barely covers the house. Security is not an issue.)
<Pelo> Jangari, what did you do to grub ?
<Pelo> Jangari,  you can make a backup copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mikeaz> hey, super quick question. how do i add another workspace?
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: What do I do now? Reinstall FF? If so, How?
<Jangari> mm, i suppose
<SQFreak> silverhawk_184: I think you can install the numlockx package
<SQFreak> silverhawk_184: that's always worked for me
<glycerine> SQFreak  enabled guest ok in smb.conf?
<silverhawk_184> thanks
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: have you tried connecting with your windows box?
<Jangari> i'll leave it for a little while and see if it recovers itself
<Jangari> a few restarts never hurt anyone
<Jangari> i just don't wanna reinstall
<ph|ber> wols_: you up?
<SQFreak> glycerine: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: You might want to post your   /etc/apt/sources.list             I do need to run off for a little while...  LOts of good people here to help you
<Pelo> Jangari,  I get a pain right here everything I have to restart
<ng0n> how do i probe to find firewire card ?
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: yes. i get an error about the share not existing
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow:
<wols_> ph|ber: barely
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :)
<MrPiracy> anyone could tell me who is sabayon-admin? i cant enter user profiles cos it says this account is missing
<ph|ber> ok. i did a re-install.
<Pelo> !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: Post to the pastebin.. NOT in the channel please.. see the channel topic for info on the pastebin
<MrPiracy> is it a virus or something?
<wols_> ng0n: lspci should tell you about the firewire if it exists
<enkidu_ak> I am attempting to perform apt-get update after installing the medibuntu repo lists and key, but packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/ is returning 309: Moved. Non-free bin packagrs does the same hing. The strange this is thqat I can resolve the name just fine through my browser. Dig reveals three IPs being pointed to by that domain and I think that this is confusing wget. Would any of you have any recommendations for remedying this issue?
<ph|ber> my /home is on another disc so.. good to go! except.
<thresher> ompaul you around?
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: is the share path accurate?
<ph|ber> i did the clean install, ran the updates.
<silverhawk_184> mikeaz: (08:36:05 PM) Pelo: silverhawk_184, yeah right click the workspace switcher in thebottom pannel
<ph|ber> now.
<ph|ber> nothing runs.
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks :
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: yes
<Cereal> :)
<ph|ber> firefox
<ph|ber> Bus error (core dumped)
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: it came off the browser, which now works anonymously :)
<ph|ber> thunderbird
<ph|ber> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MrPiracy> !find sabayon
<ubotu> Found: sabayon
<Jangari> i'd run updates, pelo, except synaptic times out before it starts
<ng0n> tnx wols
<ph|ber>  epiphany
<ph|ber> Bus error (core dumped)
<wols_> ph|ber: same drill as always. error messages, pertinent logs, etc
<ph|ber> what logs???
<wols_> Xorg logs for example
<Pelo> MrPiracy, sabayon is another distro, this is the ubuntu chanel
<thresher> Hey Pelo, can you offer a suggestion on running gutsy with ATI 9800?  I am afraid to enable the restricted drivers due to my past xorg issues
<SQFreak> sunogbaga and glycerine: here's the relevant section of the smb.conf
<SQFreak> sunogbaga and glycerine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49643/
<wols_> ph|ber: what program gives the error?
<ng0n> ok. i see Firewire
<Pelo> thresher, did you try with the binairies ?
<ph|ber> firefox, thunderbird, epiphany
<glycerine> SQFreak and you have a guest acct with appropriate privileges?
<Pelo> !ati | thresher and you can probably find more binaires on the ati weibsite
<Jangari> oh crap, i think i did a stupid thing
<ubotu> thresher and you can probably find more binaires on the ati weibsite: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrPiracy2> !find sabayon
<ubotu> Found: sabayon
<Jangari> i mounted a hdd partition to the point /home/~
<ng0n> i see firewire in lspci
<Jangari> that must have wiped all those user config files
<wols_> MrPiracy2: sabayon is a gentoo based iinux distro...
<ng0n> how do i mount the firewire drive.  it not in /media
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: try sharing a folder inside your home dir
<SQFreak> glycerine: probably not, because I have to add it, I'm sure. Should I just add a "nobody" account?
<Jangari> hidden files
<Pelo> MrPiracy2, sabayon is another linux distro if you want help with it I suggest you check their website
<Edwardxp> i am having trouble install SVN... via apt-get install svn... it refers to E:
<ph|ber> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<ph|ber> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<glycerine> SQFreak well i was thinking that the smb default is nobody, hence no permissions, no access
<ph|ber> what does that mean?
<ng0n> i forget linux.. uggg.
<Cereal> My Firefox occasionally opens 80+ tabs due too something beyond me. Does anyone know what causes this and how I can fix it? my etc/apt/sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49644/
<glycerine> SQFreak but that's a shot in the dark
<Pelo> Jangari, no, nothing got wiped,  just unmout it
<wols_> ng0n: when you attached it the kernel should have issued it it a /devicenode. try "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it shows up
<ng0n> ok.
<Edwardxp> what am i doing wrong
<Pelo> ph|ber, means you hae to wait
<wols_> ph|ber: that you installed a library and the system has to update a few things in the background
<Jangari> i can't seem to
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: nobody ( i guess) does not have access to /backup
<Pelo> Jangari, did you set it in fstab ?
<MrPiracy2> no one here knows about sabayon-admin?
<Pelo> Jangari, the command is sudo umount /mountpoint
<wols_> MrPiracy2: grep -i sabayon /etc/passwd
<Dr_willis_> MrPiracy,  since this is a Ubuntu channel..i would say  No.
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: perms on /backup are dwxrwxrwx (i.e. 777)...therefore all users should have full access, right?
<wols_> MrPiracy2: does the command spit something out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: Like I thought... you used AUTOMATIX.. bad bad bad
<thresher> pelo \ i am going to try that thanks!
<theunixgeek> Can a GTK+ program run on OS X?
 * catty0320 wants to know how to access another chatroom with xchat
<Pelo> thresher, best of luck
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: I shared my home directory -- same error. Even if I try to authenticate with my password.
<wols_> catty0320: /join #chatroom
<Pelo> catty0320,  /join #chatroomname
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: I know that now :) What do I do about it?
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: i guess.. another option would be(if security is not a question) to use force user = your_user  and force group = your_group
<wols_> Cereal: pray
<thresher> hy pelo within the restricted drivers it already shows my ati drivers as IN USE
<MrPiracy2> catty0320: yu can type /join #chatrrom
<Pelo> Cereal, repent
<Shri> hey guys can nebody help with wireless on 2.6.24
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: The easiset solution... Fresh install....
<Jangari> pelo, i can't even open a terminal
<Cereal> *Cereal Prays and Repents*
<Shri> kernel...i got the firmware
<Pelo> thresher, I realy can'T help any further
<Jangari> jesus, that was silly
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: Of Ubuntu or just FF?
<thresher> okay thanks
<Pelo> Jangari, alt_f2
<Jangari> console?
<Edwardxp> i am having trouble installing SVN... via apt-get install svn... it refers to E:/
<glycerine> Jangari gnome-terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Cereal: Ubuntu....   and the wife is giving me that look... i GOTTA GO,.
<MrPiracy2> catty0320: you can also right-click and choose WINDOWS / CHANNEL LIST to list all rooms in the network
<Pelo> Jangari,  to run that umount command ? why not
<Edwardxp> can i make it just download everything from the internet
<silverhawk_184> and, finnaly my last: Error: Could not find 'SDL Image Library'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 7.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'sdl_image'.  // i installed all of the sld packages that i found
<thresher> Does anyone have hands on ATI and Gutsy help for me?
<wols_> Cereal: does automatix have any kind of uninstaller?
<Cereal> Jack_Sparrow: Damn O.o Cya, thanks for the help :P
<thresher> How can I find out if I am 3d accelerated or not?
<wols_> thresher: ask your real question and state your problems. not meaningless stuff
<Cereal> Wols: Checking..
<Jangari> my own shortcut, alt+1 doesn't work, apps > terminal doesn't work
<wols_> thresher: glxinfo
<Josspyker> Shri: what's the problem
<glycerine> threshold fglrxinfo
<Jangari> right-clicking and selecting unmount volume doesn't work
<wols_> thresher: what videocard exactly do you have?
<Pelo> thresher, the instructions ubotu gave you should beeasy enough to follow and tell you how to instll the binairie driver, they probabaly start with instructions for the restricted driver but keep reading
<Shri> I can't get the wireless to start
<Shri> on 2.6.24
<silverhawk_184> thresher: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Jangari> and i've enshrined that auto mount in my fstab
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: I forced user and group...still no help. I may have to abandon this "share" mode and put up with Windows making me authenticate.
<Josspyker> Shri: chipset
<Jangari> recovery mode, will that help?
<Pelo> Jangari, comment it out
<Shri> it says I need a patch on b43 website
<Shri> 4311 rev 2
<Cereal> Wols: Why is Automatix so bad?
<Jangari> pelo, i actually can't open the fstab anymore, it's like everything is frozen'
<Jangari> i'ma try a console but
<Pelo> Cereal, it's not essentialy bad but is is badly coded
<Dr_willis_> SQFreak,  using samba? That 'using samba book' In the repos may have details on what you are trying to do.
<Shri> I'm using hardy 64bit
<Dr_willis_> Automatix is VERY badly coded. :)
<wols_> Cereal: cause it likes to break ubuntu's packagemanagement badly and is often a pain to remove
<thresher> glycerine if I show mesa vendor for open gl am i good?
<Fezzler> If I want to learn more about the Linux under Ubuntu, should I look for books on Debian Linux?
<jack-desktop> Whats the quickest way to restart X?
<wols_> Cereal: simply shoddy made software
<Shri> everything is workign except that
<Pelo> Jangari, try booting the recovery mode to do it or boot the live cd and do it from there
<Cereal> Pelo: Okay, thanks :) I can remove the Repos it added (from inside the program) Should I??
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: your choice.. my smbclient also asks for password but when i try connecting using the gui .. well. it works
<Dr_willis_> !training
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about training - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jangari> yeah
<Jangari> always ways
<LjL> jack-desktop: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cereal> WOls: Thanks :)
<Pelo> jack-desktop, ctrl_alt_backspace
<Josspyker> Shri: broadcom
<SQFreak> Dr_willis: Yes. I'm trying to get it so that Windows will not bug me for a password when I try to connect to my share.
<jack-desktop> LjL: without logging off, which way?
<Shri> yup
<silverhawk_184> jack-desktop: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cereal> Wols: I can remove the Repos it added from inside itself. Should I?
<Dr_willis_> Fezzler,  thers some free books for ubuntu out.
<jack-desktop> can you restart X without logging off?
<Josspyker> pastbin lspci and iwconfig
<Pelo> jack-desktop,  it will log you off and restart x at the same time
<MrPiracy2> glycerine: i did glxinfo, but how do i get to know if it's accelerated or not?
<Dr_willis_> SQFreak,  i would say check that USing Samba Book. Its proberly discussed there.
<wols_> Cereal: yes
<jack-desktop> pelo: i dont want to log off ;p
<Pelo> later folks
<glycerine> MrPiracy2  If it says Mesa anywhere in there, it's not
<Cereal> Wols: Great :)
<Jangari> will # work to comment it out?
<Pelo> jack-desktop, you donT' have a choice
<Pelo> Jangari, yes
<jack-desktop> pelo: k thanks
<Shri> it says on the website that I need a patch http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<JCDENTON> hello there
<MrPiracy2> glycerine: it says "direct rendering: no (if u wanna know why ..."
<Fezzler> I'm reading Linux Systems Administration, good book but examines more than Debian
<wols_> glycerine: not true. what do you think intel and ati use?
<JCDENTON> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Dr_willis_> Fezzler,  check out   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training for some good core info.  Then work you way up to more detailed books.
<wols_> MrPiracy2: what videocard do you have exactly? and what driver do you use?
<JCDENTON> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<glycerine> wols_ but shouldn't the driver name show up? e.g. fglrx, ati?
<MrPiracy2> glycerine: like ...  GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer ?
<silverhawk_184> can some one help;  Error: Could not find 'SDL Image Library'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 7.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'sdl_image'.  // i installed all of the sld packages that i found
<JCDENTON> lol
<Dr_willis_> Fezzler,  once you learn the core fundamentals of linux. the disrtos are all very similer.
<Cereal> Wols: Done. Anything else I can do? Would "sudo apt-get remove automatix" remove it?
<MrPiracy2> wols_: intel onboard 946gz using driver i810
<enkidu_ak> I am attempting to perform apt-get update after installing the medibuntu repo lists and key, but packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/ is returning 309: Moved. Non-free bin packagrs does the same hing. The strange this is thqat I can resolve the name just fine through my browser. Dig reveals three IPs being pointed to by that domain and I think that this is confusing wget. Would any of you have any recommendations for remedying this issue?
<wols_> glycerine: I don't think it does, only the GL provider which would be mesa in case of intel
<Dr_willis_> Cereal,  that may remove the program. but wont undo the damage its done.
<wols_> MrPiracy2: then you should use the "i810" or "intel" driver and should enable DRM and DRI
<glycerine> wols_ hmm learn something new everyday
<Josspyker> Shri: usb?what card
<JCDENTON> is the fedora core similar to ubuntu ?
<Cereal> Dr_willis_: Okay. Is there ANY way I can restore it?
<MrPiracy2> wols_: i am sure DRI is enabled, lemme check DRM
<JCDENTON> is the fedora core similar to ubuntu one ?
<wols_> JCDENTON: only insofar as it's a general purpose distro
<LjL> JCDENTON, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<Ttech> Hi, somone whats the bot variable to give me the link on the thing on how to fix grub?
<Shri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49647/
<wols_> MrPiracy2: kernel module(s)
<JCDENTON> !yea
<Dr_willis_> Cereal,  no idea. I know better then to use AUtomatix. :)
<Shri> mini nic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shm613> does anyone know how to get the BCM94311MCG wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<wols_> !grub | Ttech
<ubotu> Ttech: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SQFreak> sunogbaga and glycerine: Got it! KDE's GUI puts in a line "msdfs proxy = no" that screws it up. Take out that line and it works great.
<Cereal> Dr_willis_: I didn't :/
<thresher> I am running the ATI Radeon 9800 pro
<JCDENTON> !selinux
<ubotu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Ttech> Thank you wols_. :)
<wols_> thresher: then you will need fglrx
<thresher> and showing mesa indirect
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: I bet if you look in your smb.conf file you don't have that line.
<Ttech> SE linux?
<Ttech> ook
<Josspyker> Shri: give me a minute
<glycerine> SQFreak awesome.  Make sure you write that down somewhere!
<JCDENTON> yea
<MrPiracy2> wols_: what do u mean kernel module?
<Dr_willis_> Cereal,  there is/was an #automatix channel and thei web site/forums
<glycerine> SQFreak even better stick it on the forums so it's google searchable :)
<wols_> MrPiracy2: kernel module. drm
<MrPiracy2> wols_: wow, someone DRI disapeared from there ... should i try to put it back?
<Shri> aiite no problem
<JCDENTON> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<SQFreak> glycerine: I found it on the first result on google for the error message NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. It's on the Samba forums.
<Ttech> its not everyday when you get someone asking for the bot. :P rofl
<JCDENTON> lol
<glycerine> SQFreak funny, i read that exact thread and missed it
<wols_> MrPiracy2: .../kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko
<Cereal> Dr_willis_: Thanks :) I now understand that it's bad. But why is it bad? What bad stuff does it perform?
<wols_> !msgthebot | JCDENTON
<ubotu> JCDENTON: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<SQFreak> glycerine: Don't think I can make it more searchable than that. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-ntstatusbadnetworkname-340291/
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: great work GUIsss!! that's why i use vim for text editing..
<MrPiracy2> wols_: oh no, i have been looking at my xorg.conf and it has been automaticly modified, i810 was replaced by "vesa"
<mular> any ideas why my swap file would stop auto mounting on boot up? If I run gparted I see that its off..
<JCDENTON> sorry dudes
<enkidu_ak> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wols_> Cereal: overwriting files you installed with dpkg, installing additional files ubuntu doens't know about and will cause problems on next update, not being able to properly uninstall, etc
<SQFreak> sunogbaga: Yes, and so does my computer science professor. But I didn't want to screw it up so I used a GUI. Apparently that was a bad plan.
<Dr_willis_> installs all kinds of things in bad ways  with littl eerror checking, and with the release of gutsy.. lets just say that automatix really is not needed these days
<JCDENTON> whats the channel for the fedora distrib?
<wols_> MrPiracy2: poor you.
<Dr_willis_> Cereal,  it never was really needed.
<pppoe_dude> hmm... im gonna attempt doing something fairly risky
<wols_> JCDENTON: #fedora
<JCDENTON> ok :)
<Cereal> Wols: damn :/ So the easiest really would be to reinstall?
<pppoe_dude> making my own deb package!
<Cereal> Dr_willis_: I can see that :/
<Pir8> Is GParted supposed to scan all devices for over 5 minutes, each time I run it ?
<sunogbaga> SQFreak: learning from our mistake.. :P
<MrPiracy2> wols_: how can i find a xorg.conf model for my card?
<wols_> Cereal: you could be lucky and it might work withou a reinstall. or you might now. #ubuntu can't say and to be honest doesn't really care. we don't like or deal with automatix
<JCDENTON> hey i cant join the channel ;(
<sunogbaga> JCDENTON: which channel?
<JCDENTON> the fedora one
<wols_> MrPiracy2: I'd google. must be tons of howtos for intel based 3D accel
<LjL> !register > JCDENTON    (JCDENTON, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Cereal> wols_: Well okay.. I'll have to figure out what I do then. Thanks a lot for the help everyone :)
<wols_> JCDENTON: /join #fedora
<sunogbaga> .. just /j #fedora
<MrPiracy2> wols_: doing that now, thx
<JCDENTON> it doenst work lol
<wols_> JCDENTON: as LjL said. register with nickserv
<sunogbaga> whois JCDENTON
<alex__> hey guys. can i install the flash plugin through synaptic? I've 'flashplugin-nonfree' but i don't know how to use/run it.
<LjL> wols_, sunogbaga: not if the channel is +r and you're not identified to services
<LjL> !rootirc | alza
<ubotu> alza: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<LjL> !flash > alex__    (alex__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> if you can: jcdenton thenickname might already been taken
<JCDENTON> fine
<wols_> LjL: the flashissue now over?
<sunogbaga> JCDENTON: yah reg first
<alza> ok
<LjL> wols_: not that i know of
<JCDENTON> ok :)
<wols_> LjL: then better tell them about !flashissue ?
<JCDENTON> its the same for freebsd
<LjL> !flash > wols_    (wols_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> LjL: cause otherwise they just be back :)
<wols_> LjL: oh good :)
<ng0n> test
<ng0n> do u see me ?
<ng0n> test
<ng0n> now do u see me ?
<JCDENTON> hum
<Dr_willis_> ng0n,  No we dont.. :P
<JCDENTON> wtf
<Dr_willis_> Not any more at least.
<Josspyker> Shri: hp pavillion laptop
<Shri> josspyker: yeah
<nickrud> hahah
<PMantis> My laptop is annoying me. Ubuntu 7.04, and every minute it blanks the screen... yet I set my preferences to 11 minutes. What gives?
<JCDENTON> there kind of secte or somethin
<thresher> what is the command to bring up the gears?
<Shri> its a compaq that I got on black Friday
<Pinguxer0> glxgears thresher
<thresher> the spinning gears that test video output?
<thresher> thanks
<PMantis> I watch the acpid logs... nothing.
<thresher> What is the command for displaying your fglrx info?
<nickrud> thresher, fglrxinfo
<ng0n> testing the firewall.
<thresher> thanks
<glycerine> PMantis  dumb question first .. set the prefs for both screensaver and power?
<ng0n> no ned to kick.
<LjL> ng0n: we see you. please stop testing, or use #test
<LjL> says you no need.
<PMantis> glycerine: Yup
<ng0n> ok.
<ng0n> sorry.
<wols_> ng0n: yes there is a need when you abuse the channel
<thresher> Can I simply edit the xorg.conf under DEVICE and put the driver at fglrx instead of ati?
<mular> well incase anyone was wondering answered my own question.. used gparted to make my swap partition bigger which changed my partitions location was /dev/sda7 now its /dev/sda9 so I had to edit fstab ;)
<ng0n> understood.
<mular> anyone able to get hibernate working?
<wols_> thresher: use sudo dpkg-reonfigure xserver-xorg
<PMantis> glycerine: Screen saver is set for 10 minutes, which I believe is why the power settings only offer to blank the screen as low at 11 minutes.
<Josspyker> Shri: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 and use only b43 and follow the instructions on that site
<JCDENTON> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Shri> ok...
<thresher> oh wow this time it shows ati instead of mesa
<Shri> I did
<FreddyP> anybody know how to get xinerama working with two different resolutions? i have the resolutions defined in "mode" lines in my xorg.conf but both screens (widescreen lcd and 4:3 crt) are showing 1280x1024
<ramza3> with xorg.conf configuration; how can I enable "mirroring" with my dual monitor setup
<nickrud> mular, I had to increase my swap partition size , if you try a hibernate you should see some error messages in /var/log/syslog
 * Rabiddog announces that bots are now on strike
<Shri> when I tried to install ndiswrapper it said alternate bcm43xx
<glycerine> PMantis had to ask :)  I don't anything general to cause that.  You searched for specific laptop model for issues?
<Shri> so that is why I had a doubt as to which one it was
<Shri> bcm43xx is the old one and b43 is the new one...
<RequinB4> !strike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strike - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB4> Liar
<xLE> how can i echo a multiline string with the echo command?
<LjL> xLE: echo -e "line 1\nline 2"
<thresher> Nice thanks to you fine people it now appears I have 3d accelerationg working
<Josspyker> Shri: use only b43
<PMantis> glycerine: No, laptop works great out of the box... gotta be a software setting
<thresher> What should I do now?
<thresher> How do i know if gutsy is running full prettiness mode?
<Shri> ok
<Edwardxp> apt-get install svn  >>> Reading state information... Done
<Edwardxp> E: Couldn't find package svn
<Edwardxp> ????????
<nickrud> thresher, install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald , log out and back in
<Shri> but its saying bcm4311 rev 2 / bcm4312 (needs patches for 2.6.24)
<LjL> Edwardxp: the package name is subversion
<glycerine> PMantis yeah was wondering about config with your specific model
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<mular> nickrud, I tried doing that with my swapfile I get some usb errors it looks like.. then it shuts down.. and just boots like normal.. I try downloading uswsusp- suggested on the forums and that looked like it was gonig to suspend then on boot up it just froze after splash screen
<etjhnet> Anyone know how?
<Onyx> Anyone use KeePassX?
<glycerine> Onyx yes
<PMantis> glycerine: HP Pavilion laptop. if using a live CD... it works as expected
<mular> brb going to see if I get any errors
<thresher> it said emerald was nto a target
<nickrud> mular, I've seen a lot of people with suspend/hibernate problems, I've been lucky since it just worked as long as I didn't use an old fglrx
<Onyx> glycerine: Do you know of any way to get KeePass "integrated" with FireFox?
<Onyx> glycerine: I'm looking for it to jump to the login page for whatever site, fill in the login name and password, and hit the submit button for me.
<etjhnet> Anyone know how?
<nickrud> thresher, system->admin->software sources, make sure universe (actually, the first four sources) are enabled
<sunogbaga> Edwardxp: try subversion
<Edwardxp> oh yah it worked :)
<|juan|> can someone help me with my compiz setup?
<glycerine> Onyx  no it doesn't integrate.  It is a standalone app.  The autotype feature from windows isn't present in the X version.  You can try ctrl+b for username, and ctrl + c for password
<Shri> josspyker: let me restart I did that
<LjL> !away > ^A^way    (^A^way, see the private message from Ubotu)
<|juan|> everything is working except for that :)
<jack-desktop> anyone know how to set my tv/monitor to a widescreen?
<nickrud> |juan|, what card?
<X-nor> |juan|: glxinfo | grep direct
<|juan|> 6600gt
<glycerine> Onyx alternatively, get the import/export plugin for firefox and export your keepass db.  That might work
<Josspyker> Shri: ok
<nickrud> don't know nvidia , sorry.
<Onyx> glycerine: Damn.  Just migrated all my stuff from RoboForm from Windows (awesome program), but as it stands now KeePassX looks like the best alternative.
<|juan|> nickrud: here's my issue though...
<glycerine> PMantis  found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-41788.html
<nickrud> |juan|, did you do the command that X-nor mentioned?
<X-nor> |juan|: is direct rendering working or not?
<thresher> hey nickrud
<nickrud> thresher, yes
<mular> no errors just some junk about usbdevice
<thresher> that command resulted in a emeral is not a directory
<|juan|> when i goto Preferences >> Appearance and click any form of Visual Effects, it crashes and takes me to login
<|juan|> it is working
<|juan|> i have dual monitors
<|juan|> a std 1280x1024
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<|juan|> and a 1440x900
<etjhnet> Anyone know how?
<nickrud> thresher, that was a package list, not a command :)   sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald  <== that's a command ;p
<|juan|> both are working fine
<Pir8> dual monitors is such a pain to get working
<matt_> just wondering...as I've only used debian based distros (ubuntu and kubuntu), do most terminal commands work across all distros? i'm talking about the mount commands, umount commands, etc.
<Pir8> but once it works, its beautiful :)
<mular> hrm now if I pull up gparted it lists my swap as unknown
<burt0> anyone know how to install kde?
<Jangari> pelo, unmounting and restarting has fixed that, it just restored the default configurations, but strangely, two directories, home/data and home/~ are identical
<burt0> via terminal?
<|juan|> Pir8: it was simple
<burt0> all i have is x :(
<Pir8> |juan|,  challenging for me to set it up :)
<X-nor> burt0: kde or kubuntu?
<|juan|> if i do compiz --replace
<|juan|> it just resets X and takes me to login
<matt_> burt0: try this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop*
<burt0> x-mor, funny story....i am an ubuntu user trying to help a non-buntu user install kde....so not on ubuntu here....
<|juan|> i am using proprietary driver from nvidia
<matt_> burt0: so what are they on?
<Onyx> glycerine: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2848 is that what you're talking about?
<nickrud> X-nor, does the kde package work now? didn't work previously, wasn't shifted over from debian dependencies
<burt0> X-mor, vector linux....slackware based
<thresher> maybe someone can help; i went to appearance preferences and tried to put the setting onto Visual Effects extra, a pop up window is now saying the composite extension is not available and the window wont close
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<etjhnet> Anyone know how?
<X-nor> nickrud: i'm not sure, and can't test on this - have like 1.4G free
<burt0> matt_, vector linux....slackware based
<glycerine> Onyx yes.  Haven't tried to import anything but it might work.  Give it a shot and let us know ;)
<nickrud> thresher, after you install that stuff, you need to log out and back in (hit ctl-alt-backspace while logged out for luck)
<Onyx> glycerine: Will do -- just wanted to make sure I wasn't looking at some other BS :P
<thresher> nickrud the stuff didnt install
<nickrud> X-nor, I got lots of space, but none for kdey
<thresher> it resulted in 'emerald' path not found
<Onyx> glycerine: Oh, I also ran into this extension called Sxipper -- lots of people like it, but I just found it to be annoying.
<burt0> matt_, you there?
<nickrud> thresher, the aptitude command I gave previously, run that in a terminal and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<burt0> matt_, having trouble reading because the text is soo small on x :(
<burt0> matt_, please help :)
<alexvd> Hi I deleted the gnome panel on the bottom and then recreated a new one thats bigger (50p) and I have annoying issue that it does not autohide even with the option checked.  Anyone know how to fix?
<Shri> no luck
<thresher> nickrud install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald
<thresher> install: target `emerald' is not a directory
<nickrud> thresher, if you look up, you'll see I said that was a package list, not a command. What chat client are you using?
<Shri> the hardware-enable switch is still indicating off
<burt0> X-mor, do you know the generic package?
<burt0> X-mor, for kde?
<thresher> nickrud yahoo, aol,, msn, irc
<nickrud> thresher, I mean to talk to me ;p
<alexvd> Anyone know why autohide is not working with gnome panel.  I am not using compiz
<thresher> im a total newb
<thresher> sorry nickrud
<reya276> How can I enable the effects on gutsy, everytime I try it says they can't be enabled?
<robr> I would like to install apache 1.3 and php4 on my gusty machine. I tried apt-get update, apt-cache search php4 and it seems that apache 1.3 has been removed from the repositories? or the default libraries. is it possible to adjust something so i can apt-get install apache 1.3 and php 4
<nickrud> thresher, no problem. You're probably using the im client pidgin if you haven't installed anything else.
<Josspyker> shri:pastebin iwconfig
<thresher> im using pidgeon
<jimmygoon> reya276, does it say why?
<thresher> pdigin
<thresher> whatever
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<etjhnet> Anyone know how?
<enkidu_ak> I am attempting to perform apt-get update after installing the medibuntu repo lists and key, but packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/ is returning 309: Moved. Non-free bin packagrs does the same hing. The strange this is thqat I can resolve the name just fine through my browser. Dig reveals three IPs being pointed to by that domain and I think that this is confusing wget. Would any of you have any recommendations for remedying this issue?
<Shri> the wlan0 doesn't even show up
<Shri> don't know why
<reya276> jimmygoon: something about a composite engine
<nickrud> thresher, install xchat , it works better for irc. For example, if I put your nick in the line I type, it shows up red on your client so you don't miss posts easily
<glycerine> robr universe repo's enabled?
<jimbo> hey i need some beginner help setting up a wireless connection please
<jimmygoon> reya276, your graphics card probably can't handle it
<thresher> yeah this kirc is no mirc
<nickrud> thresher, theres the command you want to use:   sudo aptitude install xchat compizconfig-settings-manager emerald xserver-xorg    .
<jimmygoon> thresher, I would second what nickrud is saying, pidgin/gaim/purple is crap for irc... xchat/irssi is the only way to go
<reya276> no I have a 256mb ATI card which handles Vista very well so ubuntu should be no problem
<robr> deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<robr> deb-src http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<robr> i have those two lines
<jimmygoon> reya276, then you need to figure out how to install the right drivers for it
<Josspyker> Shri: no wifi devices at all
<Shri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49651/
<glycerine> robr you got it.
<Shri> nope....
<jimmygoon> reya276, if you haven't had to do that manually then its not done :)
<jimmygoon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shri> idk why it doesn't even show that there is a wlan0 device
<bulmer> anyone familiar with SVG? should Firefox able to display it with no additional plug-in?
<robr> glycerine: so any ideas for what to do to get apache 1.3 / php 4
<jimmygoon> robr, are you still trying to do this? just use the repositories?
<jimbo> can someone help me install a wireless network i am a beginner and i can't seem to get my desktop to connect to the internet
<PMantis> Hmmmmmm, something is calling /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh when I don't want it to!!
<alexvd> All can anyone help me figure out how come the gnome panel wont autohide.  Not running compiz
<Shri> iftab doesn't exist
<Josspyker> Shri: no devices at all,try to install windows drivers wirt ndiswrapper
<thresher_> hello
<unravel> boo. i hate shopping for wireless adapters.
<thresher_> nickrud
<nickrud> thresher_, hello
<Josspyker> with sorrry
<thresher_> im on xchat now
<Shri> if I try opening it says new file
<jimmygoon> robr, oh, apache 1.3 :/
<glycerine> robr most of the stuff i'm seeing is for apache2.
<nickrud> thresher_, so the idea is to always put someones name in the post so they can find it easily
<thresher_> okay
<patrick_> hey im running ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop and when im in pidgin it sometimes just randomly kicks me out (this is not an internet connection problem) anyone got any ideas??
<robr> jimmygoon: yes i got distracted by something else. i have 'deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe' in my sources file so I thought that would mean I was getting it from the repositories
<thresher_> is there a keyboard shortcut to dot hat quickly
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<etjhnet> Anyone know how?
<nickrud> thresher_, type the first few letters, then press the tab key
<Shri> if I install ndiswrapper it comes up with hardware present but at the end there is "(alternate: bcm43xx)"
<jimmygoon> etjhnet, if you would put a space between the colon and the URL so we can click on it... we would be more likely to actually look at it
<robr> jimmygoon: yes 1.3 :) otherwise i'd be done by now
<thresher_> nickrud: nice dude
<thresher_> thanks for the help
<Shri> there is a hardware kill switch
<etjhnet> This is the bug I need fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/66869
<nickrud> got your pretty desktop?
<alexvd> jimmygoon: Can you help me figure out why the bottom gnome panel wont autohide
<jimmygoon> alexvd, did you turn the autohide option on?
<glycerine> robr this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590281
<thresher_> nickrud: I have a ncie looking desktop but I cant get the advanced effects working without that erro.
<jimbo> hey all i need some help getting my desktop to connecto to the internet and it just ain
<jimbo> 't
<nickrud> thresher_, did you log out and back in?
<Shri> josspyker
<thresher_> Well when I chose the option it errored
<alexvd> Jimmygoon: yes I turned on that option in properties.  I deleted the original panel. I created a new one
<Josspyker> Shri: yes
<Shri> what if I blacklist b43
<bulmer> jimbo, youare on chatting here now, this is for another pc?
<jimmygoon> and did you set that option on the new panel?
<thresher_> nickrud: it errored when i chose the option i wanted
<Josspyker> Shri: and then
<jimbo> yes bulmer this is my laptop
<alexvd> jimmygoon: yes
<nickrud> thresher_, you haven't answered my question
<Shri> instead of blacklisting bcm43xx
<glycerine> robr it won't only apache 2 is in the gutsy universe according to packages.ubuntu.com
<thresher_> nickrud: i wasnt able to get the error to go away by clicking ok
<thresher_> nickrud: ill be back
<Shri> like its in most tutorials
<alexvd> jimmygoon: I even checked in gconf editor
<jimmygoon> alexvd and it simply won't autohide?
<bulmer> jimbo, elaborate on your network layout, what is connected to what?
<jimmygoon> is there anything like trying to get your attention or something?
<Shri> then I might not get the alternate driver shit at the end
<robr> glycerine: E: Package apache has no installation candidate.
<alexvd> jimmygoon: yes.  I did modify it
<etjhnet> jimmygoon: well?
<Daemonik> I'm using Kubuntu 7.10, what program would one use to record a video to upload to youtube?
<jimmygoon> alexvd, what do you mean modify it?
<Josspyker> Shri: the b43 should be the correct driver,but show me the tut.
<glycerine> robr yes according to packages.ubuntu.com, apache2 is the only install option from the repos
<jimbo> i have a linksys router and a wireless card i believe is also linksys
<alexvd> jimmygoon: I made it larger 50px and I turned off expand.
<Shri> hold on
<jimbo> i can see the network fine
<robr> glycerine: ok, so does that mean i need to download a file and install from source or something?
<patrick_> hey pidgin randomly kicks me off (this is not an internet connection problem, im running 7.10) anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?
<jimmygoon> etjhnet, I don't know. Someone will have to patch nautilus / gnome's removable media handler. it's not something that an IRC user is going to fix. the best thing to do is to file a bug report and report it to the mailing list, I don't have time to go edit the source
<bulmer> jimbo you need to prefix your responses to me with my nick, or else i will miss..way too many chatters here
<jimbo> and when i connect to it it appears that i am connected on the panel  but i can't seem to get on the internet
<jimmygoon> alexvd, 50 :(
<jimmygoon> alexvd, lemme see if I can reproduce to see if it is a bug
<thresher> nickrud: im back after rebooting
<jimbo> blumer, when i connect to the internet it appears that i am connected on the panel
<glycerine> robr that would probably be the easiest option, rather than adding an older repo and dealing with package dep problems
<nickrud> thresher, reboot wasn't necessary, just a logout
<robr> glycerine: OK thanks for that, I'll give it a go
<alexvd> jimmygoon:  Running 7.10 up to date, Turned of compiz
<jimmygoon> alexvd, did you close the panel options dialog?
<thresher> nickrud: oops ok
<bulmer> jimbo you need to prefix your responses to me with my nick, or else i will miss..way too many chatters here
<alexvd> jimmygoon: yes and I even rebooted
<glycerine> robr np, sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Shri> josspyker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649038&highlight=b43
<Onyx> glycerine: Turns out that's a pretty useless extension (for what I want)
<jimmygoon> alexvd, strange. it works for me :( not that thats what you want to hear
<Shri> this seems to be the same problem
<Shri> I think
<Pir8> so is there a reason why when one installs ubuntu, one cannot customize what to include and exclude as part of the install ?
<nickrud> thresher, first rule of linux, you nearly never have to reboot to effect a change, unlike windows
<jimbo> bulmer ok what do you want ot know i am a beginner
<glycerine> Onyx eh was worth a shot ;)
<bulmer> jimbo, elaborate on your network layout, what is connected to what?
<patrick_> hey all i need help; im running 7.10 and im in pidgin and it just randomly freezes up and i have to force quit and reboot pidgin, any ideas on how to fix it?
<Shri> but I don't know why wlan0 is not showing up
<Onyx> glycerine: Yeah, I'll be pretty happy if KeePassX can integrate someday
<Shri> it is saying use udev
<thresher> nickrud: that sounds like a welcome change
<Shri> to change the name of the interface
<jimbo> blumer, i have a linksys router and i belive i also have a linksys card in my desktop
<glycerine> Onyx it's on their roadmap but i wouldn't hold my breath
<Shri> how do I do that
<alexvd> jimmygoon: strange only thing i can say is that I deleted the original.  I am also running dual screen stretched across.
<jimbo> blumer, neiter is connected right now that is the problem
<eccotecc> Hi Folks
<bulmer> jimbo pay attention to my nick
<Onyx> glycerine: Why's that?  Not a high priority?
<jimmygoon> nickrud, except for when ubuntu goes all screwy on me, won't launch new apps and won't bring up the dialog to let me log out, or if I ctrl+alt+backspace it just goes to a black screen :(
<UBUNTUISLOVED> does anyone know how to connect to PDANet software?
<jimbo> bulmer, sorry man
<jimmygoon> alexvd, oh, I can't test that, but its possible thats what it is... did you google to see if others have had a similar problem?
<nickrud> jimmygoon, that's one reason I put the nearly in. You must be using one of the proprietary drivers :)
<Josspyker> Shri: did you try this sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jimmygoon> nickrud, not for graphics
<alexvd> jimmygoon: checked but i didnt see anything.  Also the autohide works fine on the top panel
<jimmygoon> nickrud, unfortunately for wirless :/
<jimmygoon> alexvd, that is weeeeird
<jimbo> bulmer, can you tell me how permissions work
 * nickrud strokes his broadcom 4311, works great with bcm43xx
<jimmygoon> alexvd, sorry, you've exhausted any ideas I've got
<thresher> nickrud: just discovered what ctrl backspace does
<glycerine> Onyx the last version i think is from 04 or 05.  But in the interim, i found a hacky way you might like  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202896
<Shri> yeah
 * jimmygoon can't wait to get a new computer
<nickrud> lol
<bulmer> jimbo, this is a wireles or ethernet connectivity?
<jimmygoon> thresher, I was afreaid someone might do that
<jimbo> bulmer, wireless
<thresher> How do i shortcut key to terminal?
<glycerine> Onyx i stand correct, the last version was june 06 :)
<bulmer> jimbo,  your laptop wireless can associate but your desktop cant?
<jimmygoon> thresher, System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Shri> did that to extract the firmware from the broadcom website...that tutorial that you sent me
<Shri> remember
<alexvd> jimmygoon: tell me about it.  Also highly annoying. I think its because I deleted the original.  i did that when i ran awn but I can run compiz with dual screen because of a memory limitation on my graphics card :(
<thresher> nickrud: so nick, now what?  I want to try and get those pretty effects going
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<Shri> that needs that to extract the *.o file
<thresher> jimmygoon: thanks
<jimbo> bulmer, yes the network itself is fine my laptop is not using ubuntu only my desktop
<sadaiyappan> How do i get the 3d effects?
<jimmygoon> alexvd, come to think it though, I have deleted my bar because I was running awn for a while too
<jimmygoon> sadaiyappan, do you have a decent pc/graphics card?
<nickrud> thresher,   alt-f2 , type   compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<jimmygoon> sadaiyappan, and are you on gutsy?
<bulmer> jimbo, do you have the driver for your wifi loaded?
<LegionaryK> hey, i dont remember choosing a root password during installation and now my standard user pass doesnt work with SU in terminal??? Is it some kind of idiot block or?
<crdlb> sadaiyappan: join #compiz-fusion
<alexvd> jimmygoon: the only other thing i could think is one of the launchers for applications is hanging it.
<sadaiyappan> yeah i'm on gutsy and i have x1400
<jimmygoon> !sudo | LegionaryK
<ubotu> LegionaryK: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jimmygoon> !root > LegionaryK
<crdlb> nickrud: that's unnecessary (and incorrect), the compiz wrapper will run emerald for you
<Pelo> !ati | sadaiyappan
<ubotu> sadaiyappan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimmygoon> alexvd, maybe, I've got firefox,thunderbird and gnome-terminal as launchers though
<nickrud> crdlb, it does now? great, thanks
<sadaiyappan> i have basic 3d
<crdlb> nickrud: and you meant to use &, otherwise emerald never gets run :)
<Shri> do you want to see my dmesg
<thresher> nickrud: my screen flashed
<sadaiyappan> i have x1400 and i installed
<sadaiyappan> it
<neutrinomass> Hi. Sometimes, but not always, when I boot, I don't have sound. I'm not even greeted by any welcome sound in gdm. A reboot sometimes fixes the problem, sometimes it takes 2 or 3 to fix it. Any ideas ?
<jimmygoon> for the first time though emerald still has to be run manually after install
<sadaiyappan> it works okay
<alexvd> jimmygoon: i have all those plus mythtv and pidgin, picassa and xchat
<Pelo> !enter | sadaiyappan
<ubotu> sadaiyappan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> crdlb, worked great for me, over and over
<Onyx> glycerine: Ahh, they're not exactly blazing a trail getting out the releases then :P; checking out that link you sent me
<jimbo> bulmer, i have just installed ubunto and when it first boot up the wireless card showed 3 connections available, i chose my connetion and entered the passkey but it didn't connect
<crdlb> nickrud: because the compiz wrapper was already running emerald for you
<nickrud> crdlb, lol, makes sense
<jimmygoon> alexvd, and there's no good reason as to why those would stop anthing :/
<crdlb> nickrud: && runs the second command after the first command exits successfully
<glycerine> Onyx keep in mind on that link that greasemonkey isn't exactly the most secure thing out there
<jimbo> bulmer, then i tried to setup a network by going to the adminstrator, then network then setting it up manually
<Josspyker> Shri: yep,wich kernel do you use
<Pelo> neutrinomass, when you don'T get sound on startup can you still get sounds from playing audio files and movied ?
<|chiz|> Does anyone have some insight into this? I'm running Gutsy/Compiz/fglrx without XGL so I assume I'm running AIXGL, fgl_gears doesn't have a window border and its very choppy, this is also the case for my own opengl programs.
<Shri> 2.6.24
<bulmer> jimbo, go to system -> administration ->network  which you just did
<thresher> crdlb: so should i rerun the command without it
<snadge>  /part
<crdlb> thresher: no, it doesn't hurt
 * jimmygoon should turn off his sounds... his laptop has a broken sound dial so its always on SUPERLOUD
<bulmer> jimbo, what settings did you put in there?
<crdlb> just doesn't help either :p
<neutrinomass> Pelo: No, no sound at all, everything turned up from alsamixer
<LegionaryK> that ubotu bot is impressive ^^
<thresher> crdlb: what if i run it before asking you , is that going to create a problem?
<Shri> the tutorial say that my chipset needs a patch for my kernel
<nickrud> crdlb, I had assumed that compiz was releasing itself, like some other apps do (such as nautilus)
<Pelo> Shri, why are you using 2.6.24 since the current ubuntu kernel is .22 ?
<Edwardxp> how do i make a webcam server?
<thresher> nickrud: so now that is done
<jimmygoon> LegionaryK, did that get you all fixed up then?
<crdlb> nickrud: ah yeah beryl-manager did that too
<Shri> I upgraded to hardy
<Pelo> neutrinomass, when this happens , does your sound card show in lspci ?
<jimbo> bulmer, i put in my essid and then my passcode
<neutrinomass> Pelo: Yep
<Shri> and upgraded the kernel also to get the sound problem resoloved
<nickrud> crdlb, but I always expect to learn something every time I come here, thanks
<Pelo> Shri, then you need to ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<LegionaryK> more or less, solved most of my noob issues ^
<elantrix> neutrinomass:  You may need to get or fix the acpi
<jimmygoon> Shri, you are on hardy now? its like like not even close to really stable....
<Josspyker> Shri: and the and of the tutorial they say there is a problem rebuilding the drivers for the latest kerneli believe
<|chiz|> neutrinomass, what sound card do you have?
<nickrud> thresher, do you have pretty moving windows?
<ultraz> Is there a way to mount mini DVD-R on ubuntu. At first i tought its my dvd-rom but, i tried it on windows it worked. Any ides?
<neutrinomass> |chiz|: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<Shri> ok...great
<Pelo> !sound | neutrinomass review the info in this , and check in the forum
<ubotu> neutrinomass review the info in this , and check in the forum: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|chiz|> neutrinomass, me too
<bulmer> jimbo, id rather have it start with no encryption before you get that WAP going..easier to test
<|chiz|> neutrinomass, I fixed that today
<thresher> nickrud: hmm i think so
<elantrix> neutrinomass: what hardware you running it on?
<neutrinomass> elantrix: any ideas how to do it ?
 * jimmygoon found out today that some people still have trouble with flash audio
<jimbo> bulmer, ok
<thresher> nickrud: i think on relog in i should be able to see the differenc eon that log in screen
<bulmer> jimbo, that meant turning off wap on your AP
<nickrud> thresher, system->prefs->advanced desktop settings, play there
<elantrix> neutrinomass: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems
<Shri> nehow thanks for the help guys
<neutrinomass> elantrix: Some sort of laptop, mostly intel all around. Not a model from real manufacturer, it's "made" by a local computer store
<nickrud> thresher, no, you won't see it in the login screen, only on your desktop
<neutrinomass> elantrix: Thanks, I'll check that out
<elantrix> neutrinomass: I bet you 80-90% chance your ACPI is buggy,
<thresher> nickrud:  i dont have system . prefs / advanced desktop settings
<Josspyker> Shri: sorry i can't help.maybe switch back to an older kernel
<neutrinomass> |chiz|:  (sorry for the delay) "That" being what exactly? The same problem ?
<jimmygoon> thresher, !compiz-fusion
<elantrix> you are best off looking for a laptop compatibility list
<jimmygoon> !compiz-fusion | thresher
<ubotu> thresher: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Onyx> glycerine: Ah, yeah... greasemonkey is a bit scary with its insecurity!
<Invert314> the fonts of all the gtk apps like firefox and xchat for example are so tiny they are unreadable in fluxbox
<|chiz|> neutrinomass, I tried a bunch of stuff but I think what worked the most was adding 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack' to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Invert314> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4020311#post4020311
<Pelo> thresher, it's  system > predfs< appearance > advance ...
<nickrud> thresher, did you install compizconfig-settings-manager in that command line I gave?
<jimmygoon> thresher, ignore that link, that wasn't right
<jimmygoon> nickrud, is there a factoid for compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<thresher> yes i did
<jimmygoon> !csm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thresher> nickrud: yes i did
<nickrud> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jimmygoon> ah, ok
<jimbo1> bulmer, ok security is down
<nickrud> thresher, then in the terminal, type     ccsm
<jimmygoon> attack!
<bulmer> jimbo, iwconfig  and tell me the result
<thresher> nickrud: damn it says not installed
<thresher> nick  i screwed up i guess
<Invert314> won't somebody help me?
<Pelo> thresher, open synaptic ,  search for compiz install everyting you see iwth compiz in hte nick
 * IndyGunFreak practices reading Invert314's mind
<Pelo> Invert314, what is the issue
<thresher> nickrud: i had to reboot so i never reran that command
<nickrud> thresher, then    sudo aptitude install  compizconfig-settings-manager xserver-xgl  emerald     <-- copy and paste that into the terminal
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, he wrote above... "the fonts of all the gtk apps like firefox and xchat for example are so tiny they are unreadable in fluxbox"
<Invert314> in fluxbox the fonts of all the gtk apps like firefox and xchat for example are so tiny they are unreadable
<Invert314> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4020311#post4020311
<Pelo> Invert314, you'll need to ask in a fluxbox channel how to fix that
<thresher> Pelo: what is synaptic
<Invert314> i did
<Invert314> no response
<jimbo1> bulmer, lo  no wireless extensions - eth0 no wireless extensions wlan0 IEEE 802.11b+/G+ Essid "router 1".... do you need all of this
<Invert314> yet
<jimmygoon> I've had trouble with fonts sizes... ugh, openoffice still comes up all the time... the menus fonts are like 96 or something.. the "FILE" part of the "File" menu takes up the whole screen :/
<Pelo> thresher, synaptic package manager, menu > sytem> admin > synaptic ...
<Invert314> Pelo, do you think it would be alright if i poke the channel?
<bulmer> jimbo, thats enuff i think... so its recognized as wlan0 and associated to router 1
<Pelo> Invert314, you need to be patient,  not every channel is as busy as this one, also check the fluxbox website for their forum and FAQ page,  you are unlikely to get an ansser on this here
<bulmer> jimbo, now  iwconfig  wlan0    shows what?
<Invert314> good idea
<Invert314> ty Pelo
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: Have you tried deleting the  ~/.fluxbox folder? Then logging in again?
<jimbo1> bulmer, yes i think that is what i set up maunally before
<nickrud> Invert314, or, if you're patient, a fluxer will gate in
<Invert314> Odd-rationale, i'll try that
<bulmer> jimbo, now  iwconfig  wlan0    shows what?
<Invert314> nickrud, what do you mean by gate in?
<bulmer> jimbo does it have an ip address assigned to wlan0 ?
<hanasakiRemote> hwo is support for the g33 and g695 chips?
<Pelo> Invert314, dont, mind him , nickrud  is just beening a 1337 haxorz
<nickrud> Invert314, a bad pun on fluxers, riding the flux
<alexvd> jimmygoon: if you are still around i think i can reproduce the bug uncheck the option for expand and then tell me if it still autohides
 * nickrud resents that appelation, he's just an old fart
<jimmygoon> alexvd, I did
<jimbo1> bulmer, no ip address assigned
 * Pelo pokes nickrud  and notices his bellybutton is still wet
<bulmer> jimbo1, try  dhclient wlan0
<jimmygoon> alexvd, and it did (still autohide) that is
<alexvd> jimmygoon: wierd wonder why it doesnt work for me
<thresher> Within synaptics it has so many available packages ot install, when i choose them others get X'd out
<Odd-rationale> !ot | Pelo ;)
<ubotu> Pelo ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimmygoon> alexvd, like I said, I have nooo idea...  doesn't make much sense
<nickrud> oh, you can do that to Pelo again !!
 * IndyGunFreak laughs as he tries to imagine Pelo being off topic
<Odd-rationale> lol!!!
<Shpook> Anyone have any experience with PulseAudio?
<alexvd> might be dual monitors
<Pelo> thresher, it happens,  you don'T need to pick them all,  just try for the stuff that is compiz related that seems basic, compiz, compiz-core, managers and settings stuff
<Edwardxp> http://75.6.224.220:8888/  keep refreshing every click :)
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: what isn't working for you?
<Edwardxp> its' pretty cool.
<jimbo1> bulmer, im connected but i don't have the wep encryption
<crdlb> thresher: compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager will install everything you need for compiz
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: Is it working now? or no?
<|chiz|> Does anyone know if there is a way to get opengl apps to run properly while running a compiz/fglrx/aiglx desktop?
<Shpook> Edwardxp: Now just write a JS script to refresh it automatically every second lol
<bulmer> jimbo, you are connected without the encryption? you can ping www.yahoo.com?
<Invert314> Odd-rationale, i will report back in 5 minutes with an answer
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: When I unselect expand my autohide doesnt work on gnome panel.  Running 7.10 witout compiz
<Edwardxp> i don't know java
<Edwardxp>  :(
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: ok
<jimbo1> bulmer, yes
<crdlb> |chiz|: no not yet :(
<Shpook> Has anyone used PulseAudio yet, especially on 64-bit?
<thresher> crdlb: when i try to run within terminal compiz it fails
<Edwardxp> can you help me out with something like that"?
<bulmer> jimbo, thats a good sign...now can you browse with the desktop?
<thresher> i am installing the synaptics packagesd
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: hmm, i'm running dual screens, and it seems to be working fine for me(unchecked expand, and autohide is working)
<|chiz|> crdld: really it seems strange because glxgears works fine but fglrxgears is all messed up like my own opengl apps
<Pelo> Shpook, no, you are the first , we rely on you to learn everything you can and troubleshoot us later on
<jimbo1> bulmer, yes
<magic_ninja> how do i switch to runlevel 2 (no x server just a terminal)
<spooge> hi
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: are you running a stretched screen
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, what is your question/problem?
<crdlb> thresher: did you log out after installing xserver-xgl ?
<IndyGunFreak> yes..
<thresher> I do not recall installing xserver-xgl
<jimbo1> bulmer, i have another problem i dont know if you can answer it
<IndyGunFreak> i have two panels, 1 on each monitor, across the top, but i just auto hid the one on th left, and it worked fine.
<Edwardxp> i apt-get webcam-server and i got the webcam up, but i want to stream to my computer the feed
<jimmygoon> thresher, you may not have needed ot
<crdlb> thresher: you are using fglrx right?
<spooge> can someone help with installing onto Leopard via VMware?
<spooge> i think it's working
<spooge> not sure
<thresher> crdlb: i do not know
<magic_ninja> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> thresher, I've given you the command to install that like 4 times now
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, and you want it to auto refresh or somethign?
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: I dont know why i am having this issue.  Annoying
<thresher> and it was erroring out nickrud, i am not being rude
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, you will have to configure your webcam-server settings...
<Pelo> spooge, maybe the ppl in #vmware can give you a hand
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: don't know.. i hate auto-hide, so i probably wouldnt have noticed it if i had the problem
<jimmygoon> thresher, what is the error
<spooge> thanks!
<Shpook> Pelo: lol Alright, sounds good. As soon as the Gutsy upgrade is complete.
<jimbo1> bulmer, I have a harddrive that ntsf and when i try to mount it it says that it was hybernated by windows and that i have to shutdown windows properly and to access it but i no longer have windows on my desktop so this is impossible
<Invert314> brb
<jimbo1> bulmer, is there anyway i can force it to mount
<thresher> emeral not found
<nickrud> thresher, <nickrud> thresher, then    sudo aptitude install  compizconfig-settings-manager xserver-xgl  emerald     <-- copy and paste that into the terminal <-- that errored out?
<Shpook> PulseAudio looks and sounds promising...let's see if it holds up.
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, it may be that that particulr software doesn't support that
<Pelo> thresher, sudo apt-get install emerald , exit synaptic first
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, and java has nothing to do with it
<scragar> with the desktop effects how do I make the expo effect(shows all your desktops at once by zooming out) accept single clicks to change desktops instead of double
<jimmygoon> !ccsm | scragar
<ubotu> scragar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> scragar, ask in #compiz
<crdlb> scragar: you cannot
<thresher> i reran nickrud command in terminal it is working now after synaptics install
<jimmygoon> scragar, you will have to do that and configure it manually
<crdlb> why would you want that?
<bulmer> jimbo, i am not aware of such thing as hibernated hd..try mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1  assuming its hdc1 is the ntfs partition
<thresher> Pelo: i installed emerald within synaptics so it seems to be working for me now
<jimmygoon> scragar, actually, sorry, crdlb is right... I checked ... you can't even make it do it that way
<Pelo> thresher, congradulations
<crdlb> scragar: well you can set "Double click time" to an extremely small amount in CCSM
<Yancho> is there a way i can check how a network printer is being called?
<crdlb> which would prevent you from ever triggering a double click
<scragar> ok, thanks for the trying guys
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: So I noticed that when I unselect expand my desktop items shift over to the right into the other screen.  Wierd
<bulmer> jimbo, i missed the mount point... mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt
 * Pelo watches half the questions go rigth over his head 
<Invert314> Odd-rationale, didn't work
 * nickrud thinks Pelo is verrry short then ;P
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: Have you tried reinstalling fluxbox?
<Edwardxp> webcam-server -c "Edward is Awesome" -g 640x480;   this is really cool
<Invert314> Odd-rationale, how do i do that?
<Edwardxp> http://75.6.224.220:8888/
<thresher> so i logged out and back in, I received a messgae indicating my xgl had changed nickrud pelo crdlb
 * Pelo hopes a hard questions goes right over his head and hits nickrud 
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: i have no logical explanation for that, it works fine for me..
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: Synaptic is one way...
<Pelo> thresher, congrats
<thresher> So I still cant tell if i have the pretty windows
<sleepster> when is Ubuntu 8 coming out?
<nickrud> Pelo, the scar tissue is so deep I can't feel them anymore
<sleepster> the official release
<thresher> should i now go play with my advanced seettings and kick it up a notch?
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | sleepster
<ubotu> sleepster: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jimmygoon> sleepster, the numbers are based off of YEAR-MONTH
<Pelo> thresher, now go in menu > sys > prefs > appearance,  and turn on the advance effects
<jimmygoon> so 08.04 is April 2008 just like every year :)
<Ziimp> naaaacht :P
<jimbo1> bulmer, i did that and i get the message "The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows propery, so mounting could be done safely."
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: You can search for fluxbox in synaptic. Then mark for reinstalll
<jimmygoon> ooh ooh! another  LTS... I forgot!
<Invert314> Odd-rationale, good idea
<Invert314> i'll try that now
<jimmygoon> speaking of which, how is the artwork going for that
<Pelo> jimmygoon, it is hidious
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: I hope that work! I have go now. See ya1
<bulmer> jimbo1, i have not done ntfs stuff with linux..so am not able to suggest anything
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: I have another question that could be related.  At one point I was trying to mess with Xorg settings and I put an option in that specified a memory size.  It caused a really wierd situation that when i enabled compiz it then gave me a black bar across the right half of my screen. I cannot figure out how to get rid of that.  I would assume to rerun xorg setup but I am not sure.  I did edit that out of Xorg but it n
<alexvd> ever got rid of it.
<Invert314> thanks Odd-rationale
<Invert314> later
<jimmygoon> Pelo, nooo don't say that :( I'm all excited for that
<thresher> pelo: desktop effects could not be enabled
<spooge> hi...um...i have a dumb question
<spooge> how do i get to the GUI?
<spooge> i think ubuntu is rnning on vmware
<Pelo> thresher, maybe you should ask in #compiz-fusion,  they will be able to get all the stuff storted out
<spooge> on my mac
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: not really sure, i've honestly never had a prob w/ Dual screens.., so i couldn't really tell you, reconfiguring would probably work.  here's a pic of my desktop w/ the taskbars autohid.. youc an barely see them at the top on each "side"..
<Pelo> spooge, gui should get loaded on startup
<jimmygoon> Pelo, is this official? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=fulldesk%28svg%29_v3_3.jpg
<Odd-rationale> Invert314: A good place to get help with fluxbox is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371144 RedSquirrel is an expert at fluxbox.
<newbie> whenever i check in system monitor, i always find that less than 120MB of my 185.5MB is being used. Why is this and there any way of increasing the amount of real memory being used rather than swap memory?
<spooge> oh
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: something funky with any new panel I add.  I can autohide the top and uncheck expand with no issues.
<Invert314> ok ty ty Odd-rationale
<spooge> well, then it is broken
<spooge> dam
<Odd-rationale> bye!
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, wierd... http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/autohide.jpg
<jimbo1> bulmer, ok thanks quick question how do i get to the universe app
<Shpook> jimmygoon: that nice in an ugly way...I don't know what to think
<Pelo> jimmygoon,  I don'T know about official but that is pretty much the last thing I've seen,  it is niceish but I don't like it for a default nor for enticing new users
<bulmer> jimbo1, what is the universe app?
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak:  what is the command for reconfiguring xorg sudo dpgkg reconfigure????
<Pelo> jimmygoon, personnaly I think default themes should be light and inviting
<UBUNTUISLOVED> does anyone know how to connect to PDANet software?
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: pretty sure...
<jimmygoon> Pello, Shpook, well, lets just say, its a good thing that I've gotten good at customizing ubuntu to stave away the default look.
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: hang on i'll look for sure
<Shpook> Pelo: there's no contrast...that would scare me away...
<jimmygoon> Pelo, agreed. the visual appeal really is a big draw
<jimbo1> bulmer, i found, the add remove program thing is what im talking about
<Shpook> jimmygoon: lol
<IndyGunFreak> alexvd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> Shpook, a very good point,  I'm not saying they should use the default gnome theme but his does have advantages
<jimbo1> bulmer, thanks again i am going to go unencrypted for now and play : )
<bulmer> jimbo1, good luck
<zero88> Wow, where would I go to talk about C++ if that channel does't even exist?
<alexvd> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Pelo> zero88, I beleive it does
<nickrud> zero88, #c++ does exist
<jimmygoon> Pelo, well, I'm saying they should :) ... can you tell I'm not a fan of "human"
<zero88> Ah! forgot the # part, thanks guys
<thresher> I am a pretty efficient Windows user with a plethora of experience within the registry.  I have found that Ubuntu perhaps offers some more stability but I am interested to see how 'easy' it really is to setup a dual monitor setup with full effects and 3d on gutsy.
<jimmygoon> Pelo, the green really helps things :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup%28svg%29_v2_2_shift.jpg
<Pelo> jimmygoon, I use a lightly modified clearlook with gnome icons
<Onyx> thresher: I've been using Ubuntu for all of 10 hours.
<thresher> Nice Onyx
<jimmygoon> Pelo, tango icons... sometimes Gion
 * IndyGunFreak didn't know Ubuntu had a theme other than the OSX them.. ;)
<thresher> Do you have 3d running on ati ?  onyx
<Onyx> thresher: Easiest system I've ever set up and use
<Onyx> thresher: 3D on Nvidia
<thresher> for me by far not the easiest
<Pelo> jimmygoon, I saw this on gnome-look the other day and I thought it was so freindly http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DelvienGANT?content=72321
<Shpook> Pelo, jimmygoon: I use a custom white on black theme, with Crystal Icons
<thresher> onyx mostly due to ati i am guessing
<|juan|> anybody know why X would crash and restart at login when running "compiz --replace"
<thresher> onyx thats part of what i am being critical about though
<brk3> I was (stupidly) removing some packages today and have somehow deleted my sound device. Is there anyway of getting a list of what packages were recently removed?
<Shpook> MUST have contrast lol
<Onyx> thresher: Ahhh, I know that in the past on Linux ATI drivers have been a huge pain.
<jimmygoon> Shpook, I always like the looks of those themes, but find them hard to adjust to for day to day use
<tanath> miro keeps crashing when loading. here's output: ( http://pastebin.com/d49025c1a ) can anyone help?
<|juan|> also, if i do visual effects in appearance, it crashes
<Varanger> hi
<Pelo> Shpook, I'm not overly found of crystal , but they have their charm
<jimmygoon> Pelo, yeah, I just get annoyed when I pull up my menus and there is an icon that is "wrong"... like mismatched because the icon pack didn't have an icon for it :/
<Varanger> Does anyone know if there is any problems between compiz and xv ??
<thresher> this was not bad onyx, the users are great but it has been roughly a half day and I dont really see how this is that much easier...someone will want to whip me....
<hanasakiRemote> does gutsy support the  Atheros   L1 ethernet?
<jimmygoon> and for that matter, overly compressed JPEGs annoy me as well
<Shpook> Pelo, jimmygoon: I try to keep it as clean and clear as possible. And simple of course. I used to do the whole Compiz and AWN thing, but it was too much and too unstable.
<Pelo> Shpook, I like clean as well
<jimmygoon> Shpook, same here
<tanath> |juan|, you check .xsession-errors?
<Onyx> thresher: What's your goal?  To have a dual monitor setup that runs 3D?
<jimmygoon> the closest I get to ... over board is a blended emerald & gtk theme
<Pelo> jimmygoon, the problem I have with tango is that I dont, care for the blue folders, I like manila
<Robbie_Crash> I'm looking for a text based screen saver, like something that will open a terminal and then run random important looking text across it, is there anything?
<nickrud> now that fglrx does suspend, I've got compiz running regularly, but very light effects.
<jimmygoon> Pelo, yeah
<Onyx> Robbie_Crash: Cool idea :P
<nickrud> Pelo, have you tried the gion icon theme?
<Pelo> nickrud, donT think so , got a link ?
<nickrud> lovely manila folders
<Robbie_Crash> Like something you'd see in an extremely off base computer movie
<jimmygoon> nickrud, :) I love gion
<Robbie_Crash> Onyx thanks
<Cereal> Hi =) I've got a problem with my External HDD (Lacie) right now it's formatted as NTFS. I want it to be Ext3. But I don't have write access to it on Linux (I do on windows) How do I change the access to it? And How do I format it to Ext3? Thanks :D
<tanath> miro keeps crashing when loading. here's output: ( http://pastebin.com/d49025c1a ) can anyone help?
<MrPiracy> wols: u there?
<nickrud> Pelo, http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1340
<Robbie_Crash> !ntfs > Cereal
<Robbie_Crash> !ntfs | Cereal
<ubotu> Cereal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bazhang> !info gparted | Cereal
<ubotu> cereal: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<Onyx> Cereal: You'll want ntfs-config
 * Pelo doesn't play much with his theme anymore,  he just changes the background everynow and agan, things with strong dominant colours, no pictures and no damn green vegetation
<thresher> nickrud:  what is gion
<nickrud> jimmygoon, yeah, I changed the tango folders to a light brown (get the manila look) but gion beats it hands down
<Robbie_Crash> Sorry about sending that private first
<Cereal> Thanks everyone :D
<MrPiracy> anyone could help me with intel videocard?
<nickrud> thresher, it's an icon theme that replaces the folder icons, and some of the other ones as weel
<thresher> so whats the chances HP makes a driver for ubuntu that runs my scanner?
<Pelo> nickrud,  I'll give gion a try
<Cereal> !ntfs
<thresher> nickrud:  how do i enable it
<jimmygoon> this is ideal for me... its clean, bright inviting, simple not over the top... the only problem for "new users" would be the lack of context for minimize/close/etc http://i12.tinypic.com/6xs1c8x.png
<Robbie_Crash> !offtopic
<Pelo> anyone know if that tiny emblem thing got fixed ?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: thats a pretty sweet theme, i like that
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> thresher, did you try just plugging your scanner in and seeing what xane comes up with ?
<nickrud> thresher, download it from the link above, open system->prefs->appearance, and drag the file you downloaded onto the window
<Pelo> Robbie_Crash, we are not offtopic
 * jimmygoon smirks at my connection to xbins
<thresher> onyx yes dual monitor with 3d
<Cereal> Robbie_Crash: What does it do? I mean !ntfs? Where do I write it?
<portablejim> How much of a performance hit is a 1333 Front side bus vs. 1066?
<chichi> *WB(Real)WB* -  * real gives cay the <3_<3 look, and chases
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: that trash icon on that theme is awesome, i love it.
<MrPiracy> anyone knows how to set xchat to auto join a given room?
<Pelo> nickrud, gion is nice but I like my gnome 2.81
<tanath> miro keeps crashing when loading. can anyone help? here's the output: http://pastebin.com/d49025c1a
<nickrud> Pelo, can I borrow your time machine?
<MrPiracy> nickrud: lol
<Pelo> MrPiracy, open the server windows,  select the server,  edit , add the channel to the autojoin list
<Robbie_Crash> Pelo I was trying to find out what the ot chan was, cause I accidentally joined ubunut-offtopic and didn't notice
<Pelo> nickrud, hug ?
<MikeLowrey_14046> i have a big problem. here is a screen, someone can help me? its realy only a screen http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149
<tanath> MrPiracy, press ctrl+s, choose your server. click edit... and edit the channels to join
<Onyx> thresher: I'm assuming you already installed the ATI drivers?
<tanath> gah, beat to it
<Robbie_Crash> and there was nobody there so I was asking
<Pelo> nickrud, sorry gnome 2.18
<thresher> onyx, im up to path on all that so far
<thresher> Onyx: i am going to plug in my second monitor and see if all goes to hell as it did earlier
<Onyx> thresher: Let us know... and if it does, let us know what it said as it went to hell :)
<jimmygoon> thresher, good luck
<MrPiracy> Pelo: comma separated?
<Pelo> MrPiracy, I beleive so, it should say so in the tool tip
<MrPiracy> Pelo: thx
<thresher> hmm maybe the radeon 9800 pro is not enough horsepower to handle these effects, opening firefox creates a yellow expansion box and a slow down
 * Pelo just feels the luv
<Pelo> thresher, could be, how much video memory do you have ?
<thresher> 256
<thresher> it may be 128
<Pelo> thresher, megs ?
<Pelo> that should be more then enought
<ader10> Suggestion: There should be a subroot directory similar to windows (don't flame me for saying the W word). Imagine: cd /../windows or cd /../usbdrive.
<ader10> There are several advantages to that, one way would be that you could measure how much disk space on a certain partition is used up. (It's frustrating trying to figure out how much linux space I have left when my windows partition is mounted under /media/windows
<Pelo> thresher,  did yo ask the lovely ppl in #compiz-fusion to give you a hand on this ?
<thresher> whjat is gl desktop
<jimmygoon> ader10, what do you mean "subroot" ?
<ader10> jimmygoon: there's the "root" directory "/"
<thresher> Pelo: i dont really know what to ask
<Robbie_Crash> and ader10 why not do df?
<Pelo> ader10, menu > ystem> admin > system monitor , last tab
<jimmygoon> ader10, just type "df" in the terminal... and then it tells you the breakdown of your partitions
<tanath> ader10, you can already see how much space is used per partition.
<jimmygoon> haha answer-assault
<tanath> if you use df, use df -h for human readable
<ader10> You're all missing the point :P
<thresher> 181 users and no one is talkin pelo
<Robbie_Crash> what point?
<jimmygoon> or Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage Analyzer
<Robbie_Crash> you want to see how much disk space there is
<Cereal> Okay, So I've installed Gparted (trying to format my External HDD) but the drives on it seems to be locked O.o How do I "unlock" it?
<Robbie_Crash> do df
<Pelo> thresher,  I think you just need to say what card you have and that you are having trouble getting effects to work properly,  you can then review your driver situtation with them and the xgl stuff as well
<jimmygoon> OR you can go to "Computer" and right click on the Windows drive icon and goto Properties
<ader10> Way to shoot down a suggestion in a matter of seconds, I'm just saying one of the few reasons
<Robbie_Crash> or umount /media/windows and then check your disk usage through whatever gui you use
<|juan|> frkn compiz :(
<Pelo> thresher, and not all channel are as busy as this one
<|juan|> the youtube video looked so awesome :(
<tanath> or subtract the space used in /media/windows from the total
<Phil2> Hello; how do I download an application (wifi-radar) and it's dependencies from one computer and put it onto another computer (that doesn't have networking)
<Pelo> thresher, I what problems did you have with the restrictred driver ?
<Cereal> Okay, So I've installed Gparted (trying to format my External HDD) but the drives on it seems to be locked O.o How do I "unlock" it?
<jimmygoon> ader10, the benefits of mounting drives as directories far outweigh the opposite, heck you can even do it in windows even you dig deep enough (in the mmc)
<dahitokiri> |juan|, link to youtube vid?
<RoshanK> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Robbie_Crash> ader10 how can you get below root? root root?
<jimmygoon> |juan|, whats not working?
<tanath> miro keeps crashing when loading. can anyone help? here's the output: http://pastebin.com/d49025c1a
<Robbie_Crash> and why would you want to, you'd just see a folder with all your stuff in it, it wouldn't help do what you're saying at all
<tanath> important bit @ end
<Pelo> Cereal, unmount it
<ader10> Guys, don't embarrass yourselves. stubborn fanboyism always leaves a bad mark
<|juan|> jimmygoon: when i goto system >> preferences >> appearance >> visual effects and click any of the options besides 'None' my X restarts
<Cereal> Pelo: Will I be able to format it then?
<jimmygoon> ader10, lol, we gave like 8 reasons why its better... and there are still the SAME ways of checking freespace
<Pelo> Cereal, you should
<|juan|> jimmygoon: and dumps me at login
<Pelo> Cereal,  you'll need to create partitons and format those
<ader10> jimmygoon: I only saw one reason and I don't remember it.
<jimmygoon> |juan|, graphics card?
<Robbie_Crash> ader10 what do you mean by sub root?
<|juan|> jimmygoon: nvidia geforce 6600gt
<Robbie_Crash> like C: ?
<Cereal> Pelo: Like unmount. Then mount it again? Right now there are to NTFS partitions on it. How do I delete them?
<Pelo> Cereal, well basicaly , creating a partiton will ask for a format
<nickrud> ader10, we're parrotting, true. But parrotting 30+ years of experience. Not fanboyism, I would think
<Cereal> Pelo: So in Gparted I should unmount both of them or what?
<ader10> Funny how instead of asking me why I think that you tell me how to check the free space left in my linux partition. I wasn't asking how to do that.
<jimmygoon> ader10, 1: you can still do it, 4 different ways .... one, terminal->"df" two, Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage Analyzer three, gnome-taskmanager rip off thing, four, goto "Computer" right click on the drive and do it just like you would in windows, plus all of the benefits of having drives mounted in folders
<Pelo> Cereal, got gparted opened ? , select the drive,  select the partiton,  right ciick unmount, right click delete,
<ader10> jimmygoon: See what I just said
<|juan|> jimmygoon: all the nvidia stuff is installed and i have both monitors setup with independent resolutions
<Cereal> Pelo: Thanks a lot :D It worked ^ ^
<bazhang> ader10: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sleepster> if Ghandi needed an OS... would he choose Ubuntu?
<ader10> bazhang: It's not an offtopic subject, it directly relates to linux.
<Pelo> Cereal, of course it worked, did you thinK I would give you bad advice ?
<jimmygoon> |juan|, oh, are you sure that xorg is using hte driver you installed? sorry I've not got much experience with the nitty gritty drive nonsense
<|juan|> jimmygoon: Restricted Drivers - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver(latest cards) Enabled In Use
<nickrud> sleepster, nah, slackware. He was into bare essentials
<jimmygoon> |juan|, huh, see, I didn't even know you could get it to report that... where did it spit that out?
<bazhang> ader10: this is not a chitchat channel--you are not asking for support; ergo, offtopic
<archie1> how do i switch to root mode?
<archie1> sudo -s?
<jimmygoon> |juan|, I would suggest trying to pick through any of the xorg logs.
<julien> sudo -i
<koi> can anyone help me with installing beryl/  i have an intel 915....also broken shift keys
<archie1> thanks
 * nickrud has been ot enough for a week, quits
<Cereal> Pelo: No of course not :) Here :D Have a cookie ^ ^ *hands over a cookie* ^ ^
<Pelo> archie1,  just prefix your command with sudo
<|juan|> jimmygoon: system >> administration >> restricted drivers
<infinitycircuit> koi, i have compiz fusion running fine on an intel 915 what is your issue
<Z1gfr0id3> ;D
<Pelo> nickrud, aww chucks
<koi> well
<fwaokda_> anyone here use a kindle or sony reader?
<jimmygoon> koi, are you /sure/ you want beryl and not just compiz-fusion?
<archie1> Pelo: not if i am installing an entire distro using bash!
<Arrick> hey all
<NewPiracy> how can i check my kernel version?
<koi> when i installed the compiz-settings manager
<infinitycircuit> Nephlite, uname -a
<koi> the wobbly effect stopped working
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, uname -a
<jimmygoon> NewPiracy, uname -a
<Pelo> NewPiracy, in the terminal  uname -r
<Arrick> what is the name for the 6.06.1 distro?
<koi> and the settings manager didn't do anything
<jimmygoon> ha
<bazhang> uname -r NewPiracy
<jimmygoon> Arrick, Dapper
<crdlb> !dapper | Arrick
<ubotu> Arrick: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<|juan|> jimmygoon: where's xorg.log?
<jimmygoon> |juan|, dunna
<koi> don't have anything important on linux partition, so i can reinstall if i have to
<Edwardxp> whats' gusty, draper'
<Arrick> thanks, I just needed the name
<Pelo> later folks
<tanath> miro keeps crashing when loading. can anyone help? here's the output: http://pastebin.com/d49025c1a
<Arrick> want to look at the right packages
<Phil2> Hello; how do I download an application (wifi-radar) and it's dependencies from one computer and put it onto another computer (that doesn't have networking)
<infinitycircuit> koi, are other 3d effects working
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, those are different version of ubuntu
<NewPiracy> what's the latest? mine is 2.6.22-14-generic
<Edwardxp> why
<Edwardxp> soo many
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, that is the kernel in gutsy
<koi> only thing that works is minimize effect
<jimmygoon> Edwardxp, new version every 6 months
<bazhang> NewPiracy: you are up to date
<Edwardxp> why
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, hardy has 2.6.24-2-generic
<jimmygoon> tanath, sorry, I looked and I've never seen it do that :/
<NewPiracy> hmmm, i c ... i guess it has a bug with intel onboard videocards
<Edwardxp> is my 7.10 outdated?
<tanath> Edwardxp, there's a release every 6 months. the last names have been 'dapper', 'edgy', and now 'gutsy'
<koi> the normal stuff was working before i installed the settings manager
<crdlb> tanath: you forgot feisty :p
<infinitycircuit> Edwardxp, feisty in between edgy and gutsy
<tanath> jimmygoon, :( i can't get it working anymore
<|juan|> why would X just crash/restart at the launch of visual effects?
<tanath> crdlb, oops, i did :/
<Edwardxp> how do i know which one i have?
<|juan|> 3d rendering is on
<|juan|> videos look awesome
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: hardy?
<jimmygoon> tanath, did something in particular, that you noticed, trigger it to not work anymore?
<scguy318> Edwardxp: lsb_release -a
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, Hardy Heron the development release of ubuntu
<tanath> jimmygoon, prolly upgrading to gutsy
<nickrud> Phil2, take a look at apt-zip , you can get an app and it's dependencies with that
<jimmygoon> |juan| compiz(-fusion) is trying to do something and crashes X.org maybe?
<tanath> jimmygoon, been a while since i've used it, but i think that's what did it
<Edwardxp> i have gusty
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: oh, i c ... i hope it will add full support for intel cards
<jimmygoon> tanath, oh, yeah...
<Phil2> nickrud: thanks
<Varanger> |juan|: I have problems with visual effects and xv. I have transparent problems watching videos
<Z1gfr0id3> what installing for ubuntu not rpm?
<Arrick> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, unless you have an intel 965 full support is already in gutsy
<tanath> jimmygoon, i tried reinstalling java & python. no go
<jimmygoon> tanath, I still don't know what to tell you outside of purging python and miro off your system and reinstalling both ...
<NewPiracy> mine is intel 946gz
<jimmygoon> tanath, heh, oh
<tanath> jimmygoon, didn't purge miro though...
<nickrud> !deb | Z1gfr0id3
<ubotu> Z1gfr0id3: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: i cant get direct rendering and i believe 3d accel isnt enabled either
<robdig> Z1gfr0id3: apt-get       it uses .deb
<jimmygoon> tanath, well, you shouldn't realy have to
<jimmygoon> tanath, but, I would update your repos and see if there is one for gutsy (if you didn't already)
<Z1gfr0id3> ;****
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: using driver i810
<tanath> jimmygoon, shouldn't be crashing either :P
<nickrud> !synaptic | Z1gfr0id3
<ubotu> Z1gfr0id3: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Z1gfr0id3> thankss all repondding..
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, what if you use the i915 driver
<jimmygoon> tanath, just in case there is a difference between the feisty and the gutsy versions...
<Shpook> tanath: is it miro that's not working?
<tanath> jimmygoon, er, it's from the gutsy repo
<jimmygoon> tanath, or not... ha
<tanath> jimmygoon, it was installed originally as democracyplayer :P
<tanath> Shpook, yep
<jimmygoon> tanath, hm, I dunna then...
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: hmmm, just switch driver name at xorg.conf?
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, use the generic name "intel" in xorg.conf and it should use i915
<rhayabusa22> hey where's the cream filling
<Arrick> ok, whats the package name for screen now?
<jimmygoon> tanath, see, I've had that installed before, but I manage to reinstall every 3-5 months due to hard drive failure, dropping my laptop, or a new version of ubuntu coming out... :P
<sleepster> can ubuntu mount NTFS partitions
<koi> yeah when i click to open the compiz settings manager nothing happens and the effects stopped working first time i tried
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: i tried intel before, didn't work
<nickrud> Arrick, screen
<Shpook> tanath: it didn't work for me when I recently installed from the repos. I had to download from www.getmiro.com
<tanath> jimmygoon, yeh, i don't reinstall, i upgrade
<Arrick> lol nickrud Merry Christmas to you
<jimmygoon> infinitycircuit, intel and i915 are different drivers they do different things
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, ok well i don't know then i only have experience with my 855GM
<Shpook> tanath: if it helps at all lol
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: i'm having problems with awn, that's why i would like to enable direct rendering
<nickrud> Arrick, and to you too, you been gone for a bit
<tanath> Shpook, hm... i guess i'll try that, though i prefer to use the repo versions. :/
<Z1gfr0id3> pre config squid download exists?
<infinitycircuit> jimmygoon, really...i never knew that
<jimmygoon> infinitycircuit, thats what I have (i think)
<fsanlu> i have a few questions about the wifi: when im connected wired i have no problems, but during wifi i get cut off from time to time. when i enabled my wifi card i had to go thru the restricted drivers to let the firmware be enabled. is it possible that this is the cause of the unstable-ness of my wifi? and if so, are there any other ways i can enable it? i looked thru the wiki's already and followed everything, and for some reason NOTHIN
<fsanlu> G seems wrong, but that d/c's i get. any thoughts anyone?
<Arrick> not gone, just not in the channel nickrud
<k31th> Morning
<rhayabusa22> exit
<rhayabusa22> lo
<infinitycircuit> jimmygoon, well i know i915 is the kernel driver but i believe xorg uses intel to refer to it
<nickrud> !info squid | Z1gfr0id3
<rhayabusa22> quit
<ubotu> z1gfr0id3: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<jimmygoon> infinitycircuit, yeah, like intel outputs to the vga-out by default (always) and weird little things like that if I remember right.... one time I had been trying to get my laptop to work with another monitor (to no avail)
<infinitycircuit> jimmygoon, thanks for the info
<sleepster> anyone know if Ubuntu can mount NTFS partitions
<jimmygoon> infinitycircuit, hm, maybe I'm confused. the day I tried to get that working I had installed all kinds of crap and ended up just getting angry
<Phil2> How do I use apt-zip; the how to for it is unavailable.
<tanath> Shpook, jimmygoon, ah they have their own repo for gutsy...
<jimmygoon> sleepster, sure can
<robdig> Z1gfr0id3: yup       sudo apt-get install squid
<jimmygoon> tanath, yeah, thats what I was saying :)
<nickrud> !ntfs | sleepster
<ubotu> sleepster: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fsanlu> sleepster: yes, and u can use the ntfs config tool so you can write too
<NewPiracy> infinitycircuit: is there a way to explicitly invoke direct rendering in xorg.conf?
<jimmygoon> is hardy going to have ntfs-3g built in?
<Z1gfr0id3> robdig thank
<robdig> Z1gfr0id3: np
<infinitycircuit> NewPiracy, add "dri" in the modules section and Option "DRI" "true" in the devices section
<nickrud> Phil2, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/22/upgrade-install-ubuntu-on-slow-internet/
<Shpook> tanath: oh...i didnt know that.
<Onyx> Goddamn amarok is pretty awesome.
<Stupid^Kid> how can i change charset when in tty
<nickrud> ah heck. Phil2 that links to the one that's down, a sec
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<sleepster> thanks
<jimmygoon> nickrud, ubuntu blag is down ??? :(
<jimmygoon> tanath, I'm gonna get going, so hopefully you are on the right track or someone else can help you...
<emgent> hi Thug-life
<Phil2> nickrud: Check your link; that only tells you what apt-zip IS; it doesn't actually tell you how to use it - rather, the tutorial it links you to is unavailable.
<tanath> Shpook, apparently i did... it's already there... :/
<tanath> jimmygoon, thx anyway
<nickrud> Phil2, noticed that, read back :)
<sadaiyappan> What good games are available for linux?
<Phil2> nickrud: my bad; lol
<wers> where do I find the sudoers file?
<jimmygoon> nickrud, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/apt-zip
<wers> :D
<Shpook> tanath: well good, now that I know I'm going to add the repo. Automatic upgrades are nice. :-)
<Phil2> jimmygoon: no idea how to use it yet =(
<nickrud> jimmygoon, looking for a howto, the main one is down
<jimmygoon> ah
<jimmygoon> man apt-zip?
<Thorsten11> hi all
<Phil2> jimmygoon: no entry
<Phil2> wait; let me check again; hold up
<tanath> Shpook, actually, that could be what's causing the prob
<sadaiyappan> What games are available on Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<andre> wkwkwkw
<andre> hello...
<jimmygoon> web.archive.org is down or we could just use that
<Phil2> There it is
<Phil2> found it
<Phil2> jimmygoon: thanks for reminding me about man :D
<jimmygoon> Phil2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46282 maybe
<jimmygoon> Phil2, sure thing, see ya
<andre> cracke
<andre> crack
<Shpook> sadaiyappan: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php  and http://linuxgames07.blogspot.com/2007/09/top-21-linux-games-of-2007.html
<tanath> Shpook, er, on the other hand, despite the fact that i have the repo in there, when i reinstall miro it pulls it from the gutsy repo
<wers> what file contains the groups?
<Shpook> tanath: I think I read one time a way to give certain repos priority if multiple repos contain the same package
<tanath> Shpook, erm, nvm... i just updated & now it's pulling it from the miro repo... will let you know if it works
<wers> i deleted some user accounts but i think there are conflict with the groups
<Shpook> tanath: okay, ty
<lwizardl> anyone here have a digiwave 103g card and using it on ubuntu?
<tanath> Shpook, you can do that in synaptic easy enough. Ctrl+E on the pkg
<Edwardxp> i know this directory exist apache2-default/ and locate apache2-default/	doesn't work.... can't find it
<tanath> Shpook, woohoo, it appears to be working :D
<tanath> Shpook, the miro repo version
<Josspyker> Edwardxp: slocate -u
<nickrud> Edwardxp, you mean /var/www/apache2-default ?
<koi> so for compiz-fusion what packages should i have installed
<Shpook> tanath: ctrl-e is much easier lol.
<Shpook> tanath: good! repo it is then. :-)
<Edwardxp> whats' var stand for?
<Shpook> edwardxp: variable. JS?
<nickrud> variable, it's system data that is not static
<Edwardxp> oo
<Shpook> Edwardxp: are you looking into making a javascript script?
<Edwardxp> /var/www/apache2-default/index.html', overriding mode 0644?
<tanath> Shpook, yep, working fine now.  and i find ctrl+e handy. instead of messing with priorities you just 'force version' for whichever package you want, it synaptic/apt handles the rest
<Edwardxp> why did i get prompt that.. when i mv the file?
<tanath> ttfn
<Arrick> !llamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llamp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shpook> tanath: goodnight.
<Edwardxp> aort of
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Edwardxp> sort of
<dahitokiri> Shpook,
<dahitokiri> Shpook, thanks for those links
<dahitokiri> (the ones that list the games)
<Shpook> dahitokiri: no problem, there are some very good games for Linux. America's Army is one of the better ones.
<dahitokiri> Shpook, i don't really like FPS games
<techqbert> is it okay to torrent a file to an nfs share?  nfs share is openfiler distro with raid 1 array in ext3
<dahitokiri> i'm more of a strategy/rpg kind of person
<Shpook> dahitokiri: oh. Well, there are many others. Battle for Wesnoth is addictive lol.
<dahitokiri> Shpook, hehe, yup. apt-get'ing currently :)
<Shpook> dahitokiri: it's also possible to play some Windows only games through WINE.
<dahitokiri> Shpook, yeah, i use vmware workstation to play some games... the ones that don't need extensive 3d
<matt_> i'm using ubuntu right now, however i'm considering debian. I've never used it before, I was just wondering if anyone has any opinion on this.
<Swaninacar> I have an eye-candy question: when i try to change my visual effects settings to normal in appearance settings, i get a "the composite extension is not available error"
<bazhang> ask in #debian or in #ubuntu-offtopic matt_
<Shpook> Okay, upgrade is done, goodnight everyone.
<matt_> so any comparisons of ubuntu and debian? Does debian perform better/faster? does it have more stuff in the repos? someone break it down for me here!
<bazhang> Swaninacar: you have ccsm installed?
<pvl> matt_: ubuntu is a debian based linux
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other if you ask me... i like the both
<pvl> correct me if im wrong anyone
<matt_> pvl: i understand that...but just wondering if debian is "better"
<Swaninacar> ccsm?  i don't know what it is, so probably not
<Arrick> whats the syntax to install all of these with the same command? apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<IndyGunFreak> pvl: no, it is, but there's differences.. ubuntu's repositories will generally be updated more regularly
<pvl> matt_ when u say that, it depends on what ur looking for
<matt_> IndyGunFreak: alright, but which do you use now? for your main
<matt_> pvl: performance mainly.
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: both... Debian Etch on my laptop, Ubuntu Gutsy on my PC
<bazhang> !ccsm > Swaninacar read the message from the bot
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: if your'e comfortable w/ Ubuntu, Debian will be quite familiar to you, and vice versa.
<pvl> matt_, from what i understand, there isnt much differences, although i suppose since ubuntu is more active, that it would have better suited drivers for your computer
<matt_> IndyGunFreak: alright...what about the repos for debian...are they any better? Do they update more?
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: no..
<Thorsten11> nope
<Josspyker> off topic go for arch linux
<{Nathan}> matt_: Basically, Ubuntu is easier. In my ventures, debian is harder to use and install (but is by no means a Gentoo) and Ubuntu is just incredibly simple
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: ubuntu, is basically Debian, with eye candy..
<matt_> IndyGunFreak: pvl so are you all saying i should just stick with my gutsy?
<{Nathan}> matt_: I'd say the repos are about the same.
<bazhang> matt_: plus the support is far superior
<matt_> {Nathan}: i was thinking that, so therefore i was thinking that perhaps debian has better performance.
<pvl> matt_, i am
<Swaninacar> bazhang: i'll follow those instuctions and get back
<hanasakiRemote> is there a package for ipcop?
<matt_> bazhang: for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> {Nathan}: i don't know, it took a long time for(for example), Pidgin to get into the Debian repos...
<IndyGunFreak> same with the new versionof Gimp
<{Nathan}> IndyGunFreak: It depends on what version you are running. For Lenny, sure it will take a while. Testing and unstable, not so much
<bazhang> matt_: indeed; visit the #debian channel and see for yourself
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: do whatever you want, one thing for sure though, go to #debian, they are straight pricks.... #ubuntu is far friendlier
<matt_> IndyGunFreak: {Nathan} it also took a while for pidgin to get to ubuntu
<pvl> hey what do the green things next to topic names in the forum mean?
<IndyGunFreak> {Nathan}: i run etch
<{Nathan}> matt_: nah, the perfarmance is still the same... if you run the same things
<matt_> bazhang: IndyGunFreak wow...its getting late...i thought i was on the #debian channel.
<bazhang> matt_: hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: if you haven't seen the f-word in the last 10-15 sentences, you will always know you're not in #debian
<koi> hey, is the guy who has compiz-fusion running on intel 915 still here/
<matt_> {Nathan}: bazhang IndyGunFreak pvl alright, thank you all, i'll check out the debian channel, where i thought i were already ;)
<Arrick> you mean in the channels pvl ? they are operators or in chanservs case, chanel guards
<IndyGunFreak> matt_: put your flame suit on, they hate ubuntu users
<ushdfgakk> rtf >> fdic
<arooni_> can someone help me get my motorola s9 bluetooth headphones working with gutsy?
<pvl> Arrick, well that wouldve been my next question, but i meant specifically in the forums
<Edwardxp> http://75.6.224.220/apache2-default/
<bazhang> !bluetooth | arooni_
<Edwardxp> heh better than nothing
<ubotu> arooni_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<{Nathan}> I'm getting a bluetooth headset soon, will it work as a headset for my computer too? I'm have bluetooth, not stupid.
<{Nathan}> It's made for my phone btw
<LegionaryK> is it just me or are the ubuntu forums really laggy right now
<ushdfgakk> ubuntu??? more like mozambique
<lwizardl> how can i set my login to auto login my user?
<koi> i'm trying to install compiz-fusion and i get the error saying that  compiz depends on compiz-decorator
<koi> what repositories/sources do i have to add to get that package/
<Swaninacar> bazhang: just to check, is ccsm supposed to be a replacement for the visual effects settings?  if yes, how do i solve the problem of "unavailable composite extension" so i don't run into it again
<Arrick> whats the modern day version of something like the old webmin?
<LegionaryK> since the forums are so slow, can anyone tell me where to disable a wireless interface?
<bazhang> Swaninacar: that will be the new preferences setting mechanism yes; installing it will solve those issues iirc
<demonspork> whenever I select my Ubuntu Gutsy from the GRUB menu it goes to a screen saying that it 'cannot mount the selected partition.'  I have run fsck on the partition and it found no errors. What can I do? it happened after a power outage shut down the computer unexpectedly. My other Ubuntu system and both Windows still boot correctly.
<NolanG> Anyone know of any recent Ubuntu (Gutsy) updates that have broken software such as VirtualBox? As of a few days ago, VirtualBox now segfaults on me - I've not installed or really even used the system since it last worked.
<thresher> what is the compiz support irc?
<ushdfgakk> virtualbox? more like seagulls
<Phil2> Great; so I'm back - I didn't read that apt-zip needs to be installed on two systems for it to work.
<demonspork> thresher, #compiz-fusion
<the_darkside_986> i'm on Ubuntu Gutsy. it rocks. but i can't figure out a way to unzip all RAR files in a single folder all at once without having to click on each one. any ideas?
<Phil2> Unfortunately; - it isn't, and I don't know how to install it on the other system.
<Phil2> I'm trying to install wifi-radar onto a non-networked computer; someone told me to use apt-zip; to bad it isn't on the other computer.
<Phil2> Perhaps apt-double-zip? (sarcasm)
<te_> demonspork: Have you tried single user mode yet?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> can someone tell me what this is about? http://pastebin.com/m6e7fab78
<hanasakiRemote> is there anyway to add ipcop to an existing gutsy install?
<Swaninacar> bazhang: i installed it, but none of the effects seem to be working, nor does it take care of the composite extensions error
<te_> Phil2: Any reason it's "non-networked"?
<bazhang> iptables config hanasakiRemote?
<Phil2> te_: I need to install wifi-radar.
<bazhang> Swaninacar: then it is a video card driver issue
<Phil2> te_: to bad I need to be networked to install it; eh?
<demonspork> te_, it fails with a "Cannot mount selected partition" whenever I use any boot option.  The things I have tried are as follows: fsck, I have checked the uuid, I have attempted to use a boot CD I made for the partition a while back, only to get the same error.
<Swaninacar> bazhang: which probably means i'm out of luck?
<danroj> enter by see my desktop apple :D http://www.gfc.edu.co/~danroj/red.png
<NolanG> I have new information: The segfaults seem to affect QT3 apps, including VirtualBox.  Thoughts on what could have made that happen all of the sudden?
<danroj> and coment
<danroj> :D
<demonspork> te_, the partition mounts normally and had no errors under inspection by fsck
<bazhang> Swaninacar: dont give up so easily :} what card and what driver, installed from where
<Phil2> danroj: way to red.
<apocn> Hello, Im trying to install and configure freeRadius, but when I setup PEAP I get the error: rlm_eap: Failed to link EAP-Type/tls: rlm_eap_tls.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apocn> any hints?
<the_darkside_986> everytime i try to use "unrar *.rar" i keep getting nothing but the unrar usage help message. i tried unrar someFile.rar ./ and that did the same thing. what is this about?
<bazhang> danroj: and offtopic
<te_> demonspork: Are you sure grub is bootint to the correct partition?
<bazhang> apocn: networking issue?
<demonspork> te_, yes
<gerzel> Q: I want to install the latest version of the mana world (www.themanaworld.org) which is 0.0.24, but the latest on the repositories is 0.0.23.  I know how to run ./config make make install but I'm not sure how to take a program installed in that way off my machine.  Is there a way I can turn the tar.gz source into a debian package?
<Evolution2> hey guys, I keep getting this "cannot mount external drive error. and appearently I have to force it because it seems to be in generic mode. I don't have windows to do a safely remove. help please
<te_> demonspork: Has menu.lst been changed? (ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst  and observe the date).
<Edwardxp> so what do you guys think of my site so far?
<Swaninacar> bazhang: thanks, haha.  radeon X300.  when i use the default driver, i get lots of gnome issues, but the extra effects work.  when I use the driver that the restricted drivers manager suggests, an ATI driver, no more gnome errors, but effects break
<LegionaryK> can anyone tell me how to disable a wlan interface?
<CyberMad> is there list of motherboard with onboard vga that running compiz perfectly ?
<bazhang> Swaninacar: is that a pretty good card? not really sure about ati :}
<te_> demonspork: do you have only one kernel?
<the_darkside_986> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang> CyberMad: ask in #compiz-fusion please
<Evolution2>  I keep getting this "cannot mount external drive error. and appearently I have to force it because it seems to be in generic mode. I don't have windows to do a safely remove. any ideas?
<robdig> gerzel: you can, but it takes some work. you can also look at the makefile, if they have an uninstall target that is properly written, doing make uninstall should get rid of it.
<|chiz|> Ok, so I have everything working quite well gutsy/compiz/aiglx/fglrx but opengl apps don't run very smoothly, they flicker and there is no window border.  Any insight?
<Phil2> Anyone know how to make a .deb package that I can install on another system?
<IndyGunFreak> CyberMad: why not just buy a video card, instead of a motherboard?
<CyberMad> ok, thank you
<arooni_> can someone help me get my motorola s9 bluetooth headphones working with gutsy?  i've read a lot of cos but they're ont helpful
<demonspork> te_, no it has not been changed since almost 2 weeks before the incident
<bazhang> the_darkside_986: you trying to join a bunch of smaller rar files into a bigger file of some sort? just clicking on the first file should join it up
<IndyGunFreak> Phil2: is it a program you're compiling?
<Swaninacar> bazhang: it's an okay card.  it wasn't my choice, i'm resurrecting a crapped out computer
<te_> you chould boot from the CD and chroot to it and then re-install the kernel. (There must be something wrong with the kernel.)
<the_darkside_986> @bazhang no these are all separate rar files that are not joined together :(
<Phil2> IndyGunFreak: Yeah; either wifi-radar or apt-zip
<the_darkside_986> so i was looking for a way to easily extract them all at once via the bash shell
<dave_> Hello........I am wondering if I can get an assist in getting my X config straight for 2 monitors using an nvidia card on 7.10?
<Thorsten11> i just saved a crapped out computer myself lol
<IndyGunFreak> Phil2: i *think* when you're compiling, if you run make-check, before make install... or maybe before make, it will create a .deb file.
<bazhang> the_darkside_986: oh--you can do it, just want to save time?
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: whats the prob?...
<te_> demonspork: That is, if you are sure that grub is pointing to the partition that contains the kernel it needs to boot.
<bazhang> Swaninacar: I got it :}
<Thorsten11> installed server 7.10 and it works great
<Phil2> IndyGunFreak: Run me through compiling; I'm a java programmer; not a linux person ;-)
<goodstarting> yezi
<Thorsten11> only thing was i fried the network card the other week
<IndyGunFreak> Phil2: if you're not a linux person, then there is no way to "run you through" compiling
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<te_> demonspork: Have you mounted the partition and looked at /boot to see if everything is still there?
<goodstarting> 知道怎么配置amule的ed2k吗
<the_darkside_986> @bazhang i figured it out. i had to make a for eachFile in *.rar bash script for-loop
<Thorsten11> i ended up putting another mb because the network card was integrated
<the_darkside_986> and then > do unrar x "$eachFile" done
<demonspork> te_, yes
<Phil2> IndyGunFreak: Ok; ok, how can I compile this .tar.gz file; and make it into a .deb package then?
<bazhang> arooni_: if you dont get an answer here right away you can also post/search the forums and then repeat your question here every so often--likely someone else has that same problem
<dave_> Indygunfreak .....the Ubuntu tool configs the monitors with the borders exceeding the screen real estate......however if I disable the 2nd monitor it is fine
<bazhang> !cn | goodstarting
<ubotu> goodstarting: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<IndyGunFreak> Phil2: like i said, i think itas make-check
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > Phil2
<Phil2> Thanks.
<te_> You're sure that vmlinuz and initrd and System.map are still there?
<bazhang> the_darkside_986: nicely done, thanks for the tip!
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, Phil2 checkinstall
<ce_muse_17> jj
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: thats it, thank you... coudln't remember
<mezoko> can somebody pls tell me what is wrong with my apache install http://paste.on.nimp.org
<the_darkside_986> @bazhang no problem. for some reason the command unrar x *.rar only wanted to extract the first file in a list so i had to make a for-loop
<Thorsten11> what are your symptoms
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: do you run that after make, after ./configure, before/afgter make/install?
<demonspork> te_, yes they are still there
<dave_> IndyGunFreak .....the Ubuntu tool configs the monitors with the borders exceeding the screen real estate......however if I disable the 2nd monitor it is fine
<te_> demonspork: Show us menu.lst via pastebin and then the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: i really don't understand your question.
<Thorsten11> mezoko: what seems to be your problem
<nalioth> Thorsten11: he's a troll. don't visit that link.
<Thorsten11> thanks for the tip :)
<quinton> Does anyone know the best channel for television/sound system support?
<alza> halooo
<LegionaryK> sorry to spam here but ive been through all the doc (some of which are outdated) and i still got a major prob here
<Thorsten11> nalioth: how did you know?
<bazhang> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<LegionaryK> : can't figure out how to disable one of my two wlan interfaces
<nalioth> Thorsten11: i recognize the link
<quinton> indygunfreak, hey man, I have found a problem and its quiet simple to solve, its not about linux but would you help?
<te_> LegionaryK: ifconfig wlan0 down
<gerzel> 'robdig how do I tell if the uninstall is properly written?
<te_> LegionaryK: sudo ifconfig wlan1 down
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, iirc it replaces make install
<Thorsten11> nalioth: thanks for the save
<dave_> IndyGunFreak to try and clarify........when I have one monitor enabled everything works fine.....if I enable the 2nd monitor,  you cannot see the edges of the desktop w/o moving the mouse
 * LegionaryK thanks te_
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: ok.. i'vfe never done it.
<shm613> Could someone please help me. My wireless card cannot detect my wireless network
<Swaninacar> bhazang: i switched to a different ati driver, it seems to work now.  thanks for all your help
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, I've done it a few times, I avoid compilation these days
<pvl> are there keys to grab the screen? i have a virtual screen and id like to pan about it easier
<te_> shm613: sudo iwconfig essid linksys
<te_> shm613: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<demonspork> te_, http://pastebin.com/m5f18c068  is the output of the command
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: oh ok....  i understand now. i've never had that problem... what do you have your resolution set at?
<Thorsten11> shm613: like te_ said
<te_> shm613: where eth1 is the nic and linksys is the essid of your wireless router... etc
<magic_ninja> FreeFontPath FPE:"usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1 fixing.
<magic_ninja> i can't start fluxbox
<alza> !google me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dave_> 1280x1024 ironically nvidia's own tool works to fix it....but if you try and install it you break the restricted driver
<fredders> !cock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fredders> too bad
<shm613> te_: i get a unknown command "linksys" message
<dave_> IndyGunFreak 1280x1024 ironically nvidia's own tool works to fix it....but if you try and install it you break the restricted driver
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: i have nvidia's tol installed just fine.
<lwizardl> is there anyway to auto login on ubuntu?
<robdig> gerzel: it should look similar to the install target, except it should be removing files instead of copying/moving them
<Edwardxp> xmms is pimping out on my server :)
<gerzel> robdig: Ok thanks
<nickrud> lwizardl, system->admin->login window , security tab
<demonspork> te_, http://pastebin.com/m16d52a5 my menu.lst
<te_> shm613: First give command: iwconfig    [with no arguments] and see what it says.
<IndyGunFreak> how did you go about installing your nvidia driver dave_
<pvl> are there keys to grab the screen toards virtual screens?
<dave_> IndyGunFreak strange when I try to install nvidia-config it wants to remove the driver
<gerzel> robdig: On second thought I'll be patient and give them a little while to get a debian or ubuntu package up.  Apparently they are pestering someone at Ubuntu to do it.
<robdig> gerzel: cool. definitely easier that way :)
<dave_> IndyGunFreak I did the enable restricted driver and let it handle the apt-get work
<bazhang> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/02/some-gdm-basics-for-ubuntu-and-xubuntu-theming-and-auto-login/ lwizardl
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: ok.. and?
<lwizardl> nickrud, thanks i wanted this box to be a mythtv box and not need me to give out the password incase it gets shut off
<rushmarine> hello
<dave_> IndyGunFreak the driver installs fine and enables.............but it doesnt seem to have the nvida tool installed.....going to the "Screens and Graphics" to do it results in virtual desktops or bulletproof X when I try and  fenable the 2nd monitor
<lukewarm> !hi > rushmarine
<|chiz|> lwizardl, you can auto logon
<rushmarine> how r u
<rushmarine> where u from?
<the_darkside_986> i'm off to play Frets on Fire again. Thanks everyone here for all their help and support. Ubuntu rox! bye bye
<Swaninacar> bazhang: thanks for your help, i used a different driver, it all works brilliantly
<|chiz|> lwizardl, its in System > Logon Window
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: very strange, don't think i've ever had that prob, what video card?
<lwizardl> chiz, yeah i got that already
<bazhang> swanincar nicework1
<dave_> IndyGunFreak I then go into synapytic to install the tool and it wants to remove the nvidia(newest) driver.......GeForce 6200
<demonspork> dave_, it is already installed
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: see, nvidia-settings has always been installed when i enable restricted...
<demonspork> dave_, it installs with the driver
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: open a terminal and type "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<shm613> te_: The first line has ESSID:"HOME" Nickname:"Broadcom 4211"
<dave_> ok..............so I just need to go to the terminal ......I didnt see it populate a menu
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: yes, open a terminal, gksudo nvidia-settings
<IndyGunFreak> you can add it to the menu if you like
<te_> demonspork: menu.lst has errors
<rushmarine> am new on this thing can tell me how can i watch the video form the internet
<rushmarine> cuz loooks like need some flash player
<bazhang> rushmarine: flash?
<lwizardl> anyone use a twinhan dvb card in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> rushmarine: well there's a lot of videos on the internet, what format is it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rushmarine> cuz every time when i wanna see a video i have to download the file
<jubilee> Hey, When I play Open Arena, like 40 min to an hour into the game open arena exits full screen into a window, all of the colors on the screen change and everything stops working... what is this from???
<jubilee> I can't quit anything when it happens
<dave_> well dont I feel like the fool.....since Ive been using Linux since Suse 4.0.......but this is the first Ive let the OS install nvidia driver
<demonspork> te_, the errors are commented out, correct?
<dave_> thanks
<demonspork> te_, are there any errors with the first boot option?
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: lol, no p-rob, th ats why i c9ouldn't understand your problem
<bazhang> jubilee: ut3?
<k31th> dave_: you on about nvidia driver for ubuntu
<crush_groove> dave_,  happens to all of us
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: you can make a menu entry for it if you like, i did, just cuz i like to have it handy
<k31th> should work fine, unless you want latest
<jubilee> bazhang, Open Arena, quake 3 engine
<dave_> K3ith yes...think I got it worked out tho
<rushmarine> tahnk you pple
<rushmarine> ppl
<dave_> IndyGunFreak I always do that, along with one for Nautilus in super user mode
<te_> demonspork: Line 131  "root  (hd0,2)"  Should be:  "root   (hd0,5)"  (From the partition info on:    It appears that /dev/sda4 is the bootable partition on that first drive).
<IndyGunFreak> dave_: yup, its handy
<IndyGunFreak> i do the same
<jeff__> how can I get flash to work...
<IndyGunFreak> jeff__: download it from adobe, compile it, and it will work fine
<jeff__> indy gun freak.
<jeff__> are you in indy?
<IndyGunFreak> no...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: compile? ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> dave how are you running it in su mode?
<jeff__> oh okay
<jubilee> bazhang, it only happens when I'm playing a long time, and also, I can play it on OS X and multiplayer works perfectly, but under Gusty it tells me there are connection problems during the match for about 90% of the game...
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: well, maybe *compile* is stretching it... run the installer that you download from adobe.
<Smegzor> Where do programs store their preferences?  I moved my podcasts from Rhythmbox and want to update it so it can see the files in their new location.
<IndyGunFreak> jeff__: sorry, bad humor, yes I'm in Indy.... BeechGrove gto be specific(suburb of Indpls)
<te_>  demonspork:  Change (hd0,2) to (hd0,5) on line 131  and that shoud do the trick.
<IndyGunFreak> guess he didn't care...lol
<LegionaryK> advice to people with wifi probs, it not always enough to disable an interface, you might need to physically remove it and reboot the system before the interfaces stop interferring.
<dave_> Jack I havent gotten that far yet...........Im loading into my menu "gksudo nvidia-settings -g"
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: better :-) newbs are afraid of compiling.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, i know.. been there done that
<Jack_Sparrow> dave np
<Darriou1> Hello
<robdig> hi
<shm613> te_: I also have the Frequency is not the same as my router's frequency and Access Point: Invalid
<Darriou1> I'm having problems actually trying to get my NVIDIA card working with ubuntu at ALL
<IndyGunFreak> Darriou1: have you enabled the restricted driver?
<Darriou1> Yep
<IndyGunFreak> ok, so whast wrong?
<Darriou1> I also have an integrated intel card
<demonspork> te_, that same error is on the next two boot options as well, or is that an error?
<bazhang> jubilee: google yields nada--you could post in the forums or wait here for an answer
<IndyGunFreak> Darriou1: whats that got to do with anything?
<Darriou1> Well, the problem is that whenever I boot into UBUNTU it goes and just doesn't even boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Darriou1: If yui have not disabled your onboard card it could be causing problems
<Darriou1> I have
<Darriou1> That's what is odd to me
<te_> demonspork: The other boot options are wrong as well.
<IndyGunFreak> Darriou1: is this a live CD, or have you installed?
<Darriou1> I can't even get the live cd to work, and when I use a command line to install, when I boot into it, it does the same thing as the live CD
<demonspork> hmm
<Darriou1> I've got an NVIDIA GeForce 5200
<IndyGunFreak> Darriou1: i assume by *command line* you mean the text based install?.. Alternate Install CD?
<Darriou1> Yeah
<te_> demonspork: line 137: change (hd0,2 to (hd0,5)
<jubilee> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Darriou1: When you use the command line to install?  Are you using the alternate install cd or some wubi vm something or other
<Darriou1> It works with WIndows fine though
<IndyGunFreak> Darriou1: you obviously have some hardware issues other than the nvidia card
<demonspork> te_, why would this happen if I haven't changed the menu.lst file, how can I fix it without changing the file
<ushdfgakk> trying so hard to not smoke < ubuntu
<demonspork> te_, because my other Linux OS and the windows booloader still work
<Darriou1> Well, it works just fine when I switch to my integrated card
<ushdfgakk> "menu.lst?" more like "shutup.ihateyou" lol?
<IndyGunFreak> ushdfgakk: what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> ushdfgakk: behave
<ward_> Evening all
<Darriou1> and I used just an option that had come with the actuall cd
 * ushdfgakk dies
 * ushdfgakk bleeds out ebola-style
<ushdfgakk> look out!??!
<Darriou1> It's not that big of a deal I suppose, but I'd really like to get my dual display up and running
<Jack_Sparrow> Darriou1: What option.. there is no text install on the livecd
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i was just trying to figure out.
<te_> demonspork: line 157: change (hd0,4) to (hd0,6)
<IndyGunFreak> Darriou1: the alternate install, is a completely different download...
<Darriou1> One of my friends gave me a disk that siad something like install with command line or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Darriou1: Plus, you said you disabled the onboard, but are trying to get it to work...  something does not add up
<fladd> hi there! I really need some help!!! can anyone tell me, why I cannot use update-grub, after I did chroot?
<shm613> is there a way to set the Access Point value to the MAC of the router for a wireless card?
<unbeatabl> can you NFS a harddrive partition from a windows machine?
<Darriou1> There is a setting in my bios
<demonspork> te_, that still changes the file?
<fladd> oh, i am talking about the live cd btw
<Sonja> is anybody german in here??
<te_> demonspork: I'm just guessing really. Would have to see what's really there in the /boot directories on those partitions, sda4 and sda5  and sdb2
<Darriou1> that says peripherals and it switches between Intel Integrated and PCI Express slot
<IndyGunFreak> !ge
<ubotu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Jack_Sparrow> !dm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DG19075> !de
<te_> demonspork: YOu need to mount those partitions and see if those kernels are there or not.
<Sonja> haha ge is georigan :)
<demonspork> te_, they are there because I have booted each one of them and they have all worked
<Darriou1> I think I might do a little bit of research and come back in a while
<DG19075> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Darriou1> Cause I don't I have everything on this
<dowlings> Does anyone know how to get the snow plugin for compiz to work?
<demonspork> dowlings: #compiz-fusion
<dowlings> thanks
<Arrick> hey all, is SELinux enabled by default in 6.06.1?
<te_> demonspork: Here's the deal,  grub refers to hda or sda as hd0  and hdb or sdb as hd1  and same with partitions.  Therefore, /dev/hda1 to grub is (hd0,0) ....  sda4=(hd0,5) sda5=(hd0,6) sdb2=(hd1,3)
<Arrick> I have a LAMP install, and I cant edit permissions for some reason on the /var/www/ files
<nickrud> te_, you added instead of subtracted on the partitions there
<bazhang> Arrick: no
<IndyGunFreak> Arrick: why ar eyou messin with 6.06?
<zcode> hi
<te_> nickrud: you might be right....
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: lts?
<Arrick> bazhang what could stop the root user from being able to change permissions?
<Arrick> IndyGunFreak LTS, and its a server install?
<IndyGunFreak> Arrick: ok... in that instance i guess i could understand.
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: i guess i'm used to keeping up with the ubuntu release cycle.
<bazhang> Arrick: not sure of your question? have you changed permissions somehow?
<te_> nickrud is correct.  I was wrong.
<te_> demonspork: I was wrong.
<te_> demonspork: menu.lst is not in error.
<jason___> anyone here willing to help a Linux noob with a sound problem so he can stop using WinXP?
<thresher> Can anyone suggest the best MAIL POP application that compares to Outlook ?
<te_> demonspork: Not sure what the problem is.  Accept that there may be something wrong with the kernel you are trying to boot.
<cyborg> hunre
<thresher> Evolution and Thunderbird...
<ushdfgakk> how many manpages must a man read before you can call him a man???
<Arrick> bazhang i would like to change the permissions to 775 on a bunch of directories and such, but it wont change them, with sudo chmod 775 /blah or with running as root, and running chmod 775 /blah
<bazhang> ushdfgakk: you have a real question?
<nickrud> ushdfgakk, one. dpkg
<shm613> Does anyone know if a RJ-11 would get a eth label in iwconfig?
<te_> demonspork: You could chroot to that partition /dev/sda4  and try to re-install the kernel... I guess, but other than that I don' know
<ushdfgakk> i liked nickrud's answer better
 * ushdfgakk awards nickrud ten points
<bio> I just made a mint install of edgy-generic
<bazhang> offtopic ushdfgakk
<te_> shm613: RJ-11 ?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | ushdfgakk
<te_> shm613: You mean an ethernet port?
<ubotu> ushdfgakk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thresher> Can anyone suggest the best MAIL POP application that compares to Outlook ?
<bio> then I did a distribution upgrade and I can't get the new kernels to boot
<te_> shm613: You mean an ethernet port? (as opposed to a wireless nic?
<nickrud> thresher, you mentioned them both already
<bio> any ideas?
 * ushdfgakk mutters
<bazhang> Arrick: wols is the one to ask about that--he should be by later
<ushdfgakk> Only on IRC
 * ushdfgakk me me
<jason___> i like thunderbird with the right extensions i find it better than Outlook
<thresher> nickrud: thanks
<Myrtti> ushdfgakk: if you've got nothing else, move along
<shm613> te_: the ethernet port is RJ-45 RJ-11 would be the phone line port
<ushdfgakk> ok how about this
<bazhang> ushdfgakk: please stop
<ushdfgakk> why won't my NTFS drive mount on my dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> bio: Seems to happen alot to people that had tried automatix or envy scripts....both bad ideas by the way
<ushdfgakk> it only mounts in read-only
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | ushdfgakk
<ubotu> ushdfgakk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ushdfgakk> i installed it
<bio> Jack_Sparrow, I just made a mint install and used the GUI in the panel
<IndyGunFreak> ushdfgakk: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ushdfgakk> it's debian actually but
<thresher> Does thunderbird handle calendar and does it by chance sync with yahoo?
<obnockshus> hallo
<ushdfgakk> it shouldn't be a distro-specific problem
<shm613> te_: I'm getting three labels from iwconfig lo, eth0, and eth1
<voice> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> bio: Ask in mint.. but their support is almost non-existent
<te_> shm613: A phone line port will not be a network adapter so would not show in ifconfig nor will it show in iwconfig
<IndyGunFreak> ushdfgakk: i don't know, i'm running gutsy, and my NTFS partition mounted automatically
<jason___> it handles a calendar with the lightning extension
<bio> Jack_Sparrow, ask in mint?
<ushdfgakk> well it's a separate drive
<IndyGunFreak> bio: type "/join #linuxmint" w/o quotes
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> bio, mint is a pointless version of Ubuntu that uses automatix, but I don't think that's what you mean ;)
<bazhang> bio: #linuxmint.com not on freenode btw
<jason___> I don't use yahoo, but it does have remote calendars, i use mine to look at Google
<te_> shm613: You have a modem?  And are trying to use the modem?  Is that correct?
<IndyGunFreak> there's a whole 6 users there.
<bio> yeah, I just meant a fresh install
<ushdfgakk> also how do i configure the complexity of what x-forwarding sends
<shm613> te_: no I'm trying to use the wireless card
<ushdfgakk> slash the compression
<te_> shm613: Do you have more than one wireless nic?
<jason___> with the inclusion of the thunderbrowser, it makes a killer rss feed reader
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: they have a channel on freenode, its just nobody ever talks in there
<ushdfgakk> in ubuntu, that is
<bio> everything works fine with this kernel, not sure which one it is... third on the list in grub now
<astro76> bio, any reason installing edgy instead of gutsy?
<ushdfgakk> that one's an ubuntu problem
<bazhang> thunderbrowser haha
<bio> astro76, just the disk that I had
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<shm613> te_: no I only have one wireless NIC and a wired NIC
<jason___> plus, you can circumvent having to pay for pop access with yahoo with the webclient and yahoo extension in thunderbird
<mac_> hi guys
<mac_> got a doubt
<bio> hi mac_
<jason___> thunderbrowser is good for limited purpose
<mac_> hey bio
<astro76> bio, you tried to dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty then?
<bazhang> what is it mac_
<bio> astro76, that's right
<te_> shameless: Ok, then the ethernet NIC will more than likely be eth0
<ushdfgakk> also my debian mini-iso won't even boot on my imac
<te_> shm613:  ethernet NIC will more than likely be eth0
<IndyGunFreak> ushdfgakk: you do realize this is an ubuntu support channel don't you, take your mindless banter to off-topic
<bazhang> ushdfgakk: they would know in #debian
<te_> shm613: what wireless nic do you have?
<te_> shm613: Is it fully supported?
<mac_> i have dell ubuntu system, there is a dellutility folder with dos files, whats that for
<shm613> te_: Broadcom 4311
<voice> my ubuntu cd isn't working properly. when i first used it i loaded into ubuntu fine, now when i load it it comes up with a command line, and reports it cant load "xfer"-something
<Jack_Sparrow> bio: Ok.. Fresh Mint Install.... does not equal distribution upgrade...  and three kernels listed...sorry, but very tired, good luck with that.
<ushdfgakk> you call that mindless banter
<te_> shm613: what does iwconfig show for it?  wlan0 or eth1 ?
<nickrud> mac_, you probably should check your dell docs
<ushdfgakk> i call it talking about problems i'm having with linux
<obnockshus> I want to run audio/video from my old (windows) drive and am not sure that there won't be major issues (based on the warnings from the GL "player" download) Can anyone give me a bit of advice?
<voice> when i ran the cd integrity check it said there was nothing wrong with it
<shm613> te_: eth1
<IndyGunFreak> ushdfgakk: yes, and completely off-topic for this channel.
<bazhang> ushdfgakk: please stop
 * bio off to play a little tremulous
<tsukasa> hey is there a command to execute a command one level higher then what your on? eg i want to launch a daemon from ssh such that when i close the ssh connection its still running
<mac_> there is a windows booklet they gave me for my linux system
<te_> shm613: Ok, is it connecting to your router for you?
<JoshJ> So, I take it that ubuntu ignores /etc/fstab ?
<te_>  shm613 or not?
<shm613> te_: No it is not connecting to my router
<astro76> JoshJ, of course not
<tsukasa> anyone?
<nickrud> tsukasa, you can use screen in your ssh session, or use  the  disown bash builtin
<JoshJ> astro76: then explain this (details coming)
<te_> shm613: Does your router use some sort of encryption?
<Myrtti> ushdfgakk: this channel isn't Generic Linux help channel
<te_> shm613: wep or ...?
<shm613> te_: No just a MAC filter
<mac_> its mounted over /media
<IndyGunFreak> ushdfgakk: ask in #linux  if they don't ban you after 15min, they'll enjoy your questions
<mac_> whats this /media ment for
<te_> shm613: Have you entered the MAC in your router's list of devices?
<rootard> how are Ubuntu patches maintained over debian packages? Is there a common process or is it ad-hoc per package?
<shm613> te_: and I got the mac address for the wireless NIC and put it in the list
<ubuntu_> could somebody tell me how to load this X-Fi audio driver I d/l
<astro76> mac_, mounting stuff
<nickrud> mac_, media is generally used for automounting external devices, like usb sticks or drives
<voice> my ubuntu cd isn't working properly. when i first used it i loaded into ubuntu fine, now when i load it it comes up with a command line, and reports it cant load "xfer"-something. can anyone help?
<ushdfgakk> i'm gonna build my own #ubuntu
<ushdfgakk> with blackjack...and hookers!
<ushdfgakk> in fact
<ushdfgakk> forget the chatroom
<te_> shm613: Look at the output of iwconfig and see if it is acquiring the essid.
<astro76> mac_, /mnt according to the FHS is only for temporary mounting, with no subdirectories.. contrary to how many distros use it
<cah_djogja20> hi
<shm613> te_: It gets the ESSID but not the mac from the router
<bazhang> ushdfgakk: last warning
<JoshJ> I just repartitioned my system (to make an extra windows partition for games) and I copied my /dev/sda4 to /dev/sda3, and deleted /dev/sda4. /etc/fstab still shows /dev/sda4 as the /home directory, but gnome-system-monitor shows /home as /dev/sda3.  I mean, I'm glad I don't have to edit /etc/fstab manually, but why is it doing this?
<shm613> te_: under Access Point it says Invalid
<mac_> gr8, but i dont see any external devices for this /media/dellutility
<JoshJ> astro76: there you go
<ushdfgakk> alright alright
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the first sentence of the English descriptive text that Synaptics provides for the Ubuntu DEB program package 'seblinux1'? The sentence is probably similar to "This package provides the commonly used libraries which are used for a security optimized Linux."
<mac_> its something inside my laptop, i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<jason___> anyway, i have used the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide v0.5e to death over the last 2 months.  i am using 7.10.  i get the bongos at the startup screen, but i have no sound.  i max out everything in my alsa mixer, but still nothing
<te_> shm613: So the correct essid is seen in the output of iwconfig?
<jason___> considering i do get the bongos, and the sound worked fine when i used the live cd, i am thinking it must me something simple i am missing
<shm613> te_: Yes
<JoshJ> bullgard4: i'd help, but i don't see 'seblinux1'. what version are you on?
<jason___> i have already tried reinstalls 6 times
<te_> shm613: sudo dhclient eth1
<te_> shm613: or just:  sudo dhclient
<bullgard4> JoshJ: Ubuntu 7.10
<mac_> i have another folder /media/OS
<mac_> so i'm just curios about it
<JoshJ> ah, i see ,i'm still on 7.04
<JoshJ> i'll probably end up installing 7.10 over my break at some point just to eliminate this weirdness with my filesystem (and let me clean up my partitions a bit0
<CaptainMorgan> !gnomeradio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeradio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Thorsten11> thats a good idea
<bullgard4> JoshJ: I made a mistake. The name is 'libselinux1'.
<te_> shm613: Did that get you connected?
<deusr> Someone help me?
<shm613> te_: it returned No DHCPOFFERS received
<CaptainMorgan> anyone running their gnomeradio? do I actually need a /dev/radio or is this thing nutz?
<astro76> JoshJ, in ubuntu, fstab uses UUIDs by default, is yours?
<JoshJ> ah
<JoshJ> astro76: yeah, i haven't changed it
<shm613> te_: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Henny> anybody tell me how to load the X-FI audio driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Henny: aren' there instructions where you downloaded it?
<astro76> JoshJ, are you just looking at the comment in fstab which says /dev/sda4, or are you comparing the actual UUID using the blkid command?
<te_> shm613: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  and then sudo  /etc/init.d/networking start
<Henny> yea not sure though
<Henny> Indy new to linux
<JoshJ> astro76: it's still showing the date on fstab as being 2007-07-29 and i repartitioned yesterday
<JoshJ> i'll check the UID's now though
<IndyGunFreak> Henny: no offense, but unless you're new to reading, the instructions on their site would be a good place to start
<astro76> JoshJ, well how did you repartition?
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshJ: when you change any partiton on a drive all uuid's get reset
<te_> shm613: Did that get you connected?
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshJ: For that drive only..
<JoshJ> i repartitioned by sticking a livedisc in and running gparted
<Henny> Quick install
<Henny> =============
<Henny> 1) You must have the fully configured source for the Linux kernel and
<Henny>    ALSA which you
<Henny>  want to use for this device driver. Partial installed
<Henny>    kernels (e.g. From distribution makers) may be unusable for this
<Henny>    action.
<Henny> 2) Run one of the following commands as root in the terminal:
<Henny>    ./installer
<Henny> that's what it says
<IndyGunFreak> Henny: are you nuts?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Henny
<astro76> !paste | Henny
<ubotu> Henny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robdig> !pastebin | Henny
<bazhang> hehe
<te_> Henny: Use pastebin.
<JoshJ> ah, thanks
<reportingsjr> Is there a way to open chm files on ubuntu 7.10?
<JoshJ> the comment is wrong, apparently
<shm613> te_: No
<astro76> reportingsjr, gnochm
 * IndyGunFreak still can't access pastebin for some reason
<JoshJ> the UUID is the same for the new /dev/sda3 as the old /dev/sda4 was; but the comment in /etc/fstab is still reporting that as /dev/sda4
<JoshJ> i'll fix that now i guess
<te_> shm613: Show us the output of iwconfig  (via pastebin)
<Henny> sorry
<Henny> don'
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: pastebin comes right up for me
<Henny> t know anything about paste bin
<ReMrAf> hey can anyone help me? after i login in anything but failsafe then it goes to the next screen does load the desktop or anything else and then after a bit logs off user and goes back to the login screen
<shm613> te_: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"Home"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<shm613>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.472 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<shm613>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm
<shm613>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<shm613>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak was banned for a reason
<shm613>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<ReMrAf> im on ubuntu 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i've not been able to access it for 4-5 days.... don't know why
<shm613>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<astro76> JoshJ, you've implied you used some tool to do the partitioning which adjusted fstab... I'm not surprised it didn't touch the comments
<te_> shm613: Also, the output of ifconfig (via pastebin)
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: from pastebin?.. why?..
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, a joke, bad one I guess
<JoshJ> astro76: yeah, it was ubuntu's built-in gparted
<astro76> JoshJ, I think only the install process sets those comments
<IndyGunFreak> i've never pasted anything derogatory.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, ok
<Arrick> nickrud how do I change the user:group on a directory and everything in it?
<ReMrAf> ?
<pvl> Arrick
<Jack_Sparrow> Henny: read the channel topic and click on paste ....
<te_> !pastebin | shm613
<ubotu> shm613: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pvl> use man chown
<IndyGunFreak> Henny: well, 1.  pastebin is in the channel topic.. 2.  its common sense, this room has 1200 people in it, do you really think its wise to paste 15-20 lines of text?
<JoshJ> astro76: i should probably suggest to the gparted/livedisc people to check to see if the comments are the same as they were originally
<GanryuMVP> anyone know an easy way to save .ram (Real Media) video for offline viewing?
<nickrud> Arrick, chown -R  user:group /path (goes all the way down the sub dirs)
<JoshJ> and if so, update accordingly
<Z1gfr0id3> As up eth0?
<pvl> Arrick, tyoe man chown a manual will come up
<te_> shm613: Show us the output of ifconfig (via pastebin)
<pvl> Arrick, *type
<JoshJ> i've still got a busted swap entry, though... right now i don't even HAVE a swap partition :p
<ReMrAf> well if so let me know  :) thanks
<te_> JoshJ: Not a big problem long as you have plenty of RAM.
<astro76> JoshJ, it could be a useful option... keep in mind it's something that Ubuntu does, the comment thing is not standard, and most distros don't even use UUID yet I believe
<shm613> te_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49661/
<shm613> sorry
<JoshJ> thanks for directing me to blkid btw, now i'll be able to set that up myself if i have to.
<astro76> JoshJ, no problem
<ReMrAf> astro you know anything about my problem?
<JoshJ> as theoretically all i would have to do is change the UUID and leave all the other options in the line the same, right? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<astro76> ReMrAf, not really
<te_> Can you ping your router?  e.g. ping 192.168.1.1
<ReMrAf> know anyone that would ?
<JoshJ> te_: i've got a gig and i rarely cross 300 MB; if for some reason I keep feisty rather than upgrading I'll probably yank two gigs or so from my windows partition and use those for swap.
<deusr> Helpp!!!!
<deusr> USB not detect
<_Casey_> if i plug in my mic do i need to install drivers for it or anything?
<JoshJ> _Casey_: that depends on the mic usually
<_Casey_> its just a usb logitech
<verb3k> deusr, what is your device?
<bazhang> deusr: need more info
<_Casey_> i want to plug it in and use it with the stickam.com service if possible
<MrPiracy> anyone here knows the secret to have direct rendering enabled using i810 driver?
<te_> shm613: Can you ping your router?  e.g. ping 192.168.1.1
<JoshJ> i probably need to just do a fresh install to get rid of the cruft i've accumulated anyway... i've got so many virtual discs where I was learning how to use VMWare that I've probably got 10 gigs of *nothing* lying around >_<
<deusr> Clock Mp3 USB not detected by ubuntu
<verb3k> deusr, see the outout of this command: dmesg | tail
<deusr> verb3k: bazhang: Clock Mp3 USB not detected by ubuntu
<_Casey_> but yeah if i just plug it in will it work?
<JoshJ> _Casey_: won't hurt to try :p
<deusr> verb3k: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/4653
<te_> shm613: Do you [still] have an ethernet cable connecting your wired NIC to the router?
<bazhang> deusr: what is that? what are you trying to do with it? what system, etc
<_Casey_> ok hold on
<deusr> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/4653
<shm613> te_: opps how do I stop the ping?
<david__> Anyone on here have an Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe (with Wireless networking onboard) motherboard?
<te_> shm613: Ctrl-c
<bazhang> control c shm613
<deusr> clock mp3 usb not detect by ubuntu
<shm613> te_: thanks
<te_> shm613: Can you ping your router?  e.g. ping 192.168.1.1
<_Casey_> ok it plugged in, do i do an lspci or something to detect it
<bqmassey> hey.. im trying to figure out the model of my hard-drive... there an easy way to do that in ubuntu?
<verb3k> deusr,  hmm, I don't know what the problem, it happened to me with my Flash USB
<shm613> te_: no I cant ping my router
<te_> shm613: Do you [still] have an ethernet cable connecting your wired NIC to the router?
<shm613> te_: no I cant ping my router
<deusr> verb3k: :/
<_Casey_> Joshj
<xenthro> hello. extracting rar archives is extremely slow in ubuntu compared with windows. is there a way to speed it up?
<pvl> are there keys to grab my screen for a virtual screen?
<verb3k> deusr,  sorry :(
<_Casey_> what would the device be listed as under volume preferences
<_Casey_> its USB
<MrPiracy> anyone here using intel's 946gz chipset?
<IndyGunFreak> deusr: whats the problem?
<te_> shm613: Did you do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  and then sudo  /etc/init.d/networking start  ?
<JoshJ> _Casey_: 'audio input' or something?
<shm613> te_: Yes
<deusr> IndyGunFreak: Clock Mp3 USB not detected by ubuntu
<_Casey_> mic boost, capture, digital?
<JoshJ> gnome-alsamixer shows a "mic" and "capture" category
<IndyGunFreak> deusr: thats a piss poor explanation
<verb3k> IndyGunFreak, he can't get his usb device to work , the error messages of dmesg | tail is here http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/4653
<shm613> te_: I can ping my router with the patch cable plugged in but not when it isnt and trying to ping over wireless
<te_> shm613: Then manually give eth1 an IP address, one that is not in the DHCP pool.  e.g. ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.41
<bazhang> deusr: what are you trying to do? what is clock mp3 usb? what system, etc?
<JoshJ> I suspect it would be "Mic" under gnome-alsamixer and "capture" is recording the sound that comes out of the computer
<te_> shm613: And then, try to ping the router:  ping 192.168.1.1
<JoshJ> i don't know what volume program you're using :(
<IndyGunFreak> verb3k: that paste isn't working for me.
<te_> shm613: Then manually give eth1 an IP address:  sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.41
<te_> shm613: Unplug the cable
<verb3k> IndyGunFreak, strange ...
<jason___> does ubuntu have a remote access feature where someone can look at my desktop and help me figure out why i can't get sound
<voice> can someone help me please?
<_Casey_> im looking
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | voice
<ubotu> voice: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JoshJ> jason___: sure, it's called "ssh"
<voice> because i asked it twice before and no one replied
<te_> shm613: Did you do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  and then sudo  /etc/init.d/networking start  when the cable was unplugged?
<demonspork> jason___, what type of sound card do you have?
<jason___> sorry, i am a noob
<IndyGunFreak> voice: then either have patience, or if a fair amount of time has passed, ask again
<verb3k> bazhang, I think he's talking about a usb mp3 player or something. He can't get his usb device to work , the error messages of dmesg | tail is here http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/4653
<jason___> i have an ICH5
<JoshJ> note that giving someone you don't know ssh access to your computer is basically giving them free rein
<xenthro> help needed: ubuntu crashes after a while when screensaver is on. screen goes black, caps lock key flashes and no keys work. I always need to do a hard reboot but when i restart I have no idea why exactly it happened. any ideas?
<jason___> sager laptop
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to make a touchpad (on a laptop) less sensitive to extraneous taps?
<jason___> when i enter aplay -l that's what it says
<JoshJ> Cpudan80: yeah
<voice> a fair amount of time did pass, im not impatient
<Cpudan80> It's a T42
<deusr> IndyGunFreak: My father has ubuntu in the machine and won a clock mp3, that the plugar in ubuntu, it does not mount it. My gentoo mounts and creates an icon on the desktop of the gnome.
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: How?
<JoshJ> Cpudan80: you want to turn off "touch to click"?
<JoshJ> or just reduce sensitivity?
<bazhang> verb3k: I saw that :} but he should give us answers to more pertinent questions, aye?
<_Casey_> Joshj
<IndyGunFreak> deusr: sorr, i have no idea what would cause that.
<_Casey_> i see it under device manager
<te_> xenthro: Turn off screensaver
<jason___> i get the bongos at start up, but nothing while in the desktop
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: Well - I tap the thing with my wrist, and the mouse goes all spastic
<deusr> IndyGunFreak: thanks :/
<CyberMad> is that ok, that i use ubuntu-desktop as server
<Cpudan80> I dont want to turn the thing off entirely
<te_> xenthro: Or at least turn off the "blank screen" part.
<JoshJ> Cpudan80: are you talking about clicking or moving it?
<voice> Anyway, my real question is why when i try to boot my ubuntu live cd does it come up "failed to set xfermode" when the first time it worked perfectly?
<mac_> hi guys
<shm613> te_: Still cant ping router
<xenthro> te_ its not blank
<bazhang> deusr: last time: what are trying to do? what system?
<deusr> bazhang: y father has ubuntu in the machine and won a clock mp3, that the plugar in ubuntu, it does not mount it. My gentoo mounts and creates an icon on the desktop of the gnome.
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: It'll do both somtimes
<CyberMad> i will run virtualbox inside, then each virtual machine i install debian with specific duty
<JoshJ> you can adjust mouse speed rather simply
<te_> shm613: Did you do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  and then sudo  /etc/init.d/networking start  when the cable was unplugged?
<mac_> what the use of /media/dellutility folder?
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: I'd have to play with the config a little --- where do I go to mess with it?
<IndyGunFreak> voice: sorry, no clue on that one, never heard of that problem
<xenthro> te_ and it crashed before even without the SS... it would just lock up my screen and keys would not work
<verb3k> bazhang, I can understand him
<Thorsten11> mac_ hi there
<bazhang> deusr: that does not answer my question what are you trying to do?
<jebblue> !ubotu ubotu |  voice
<ubotu> voice: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shm613> te_: yes
<mac_> yep Thorstenll
<_Casey_> Joshj "Usb Audio Interface" ;x
<JoshJ> Cpudan80: if you add the following line to your /etc/xorg.conf (under "section 'InputDevice'") it will turn off the "tap to click" thing. This isn't adjustable through the standard system-preferences thing.	Option		"MaxTapTime"	"0"
<te_> shm613: Did you give it an IP address?
<verb3k> bazhang, he's trying to get hs device to work man what's up ???
<mac_> hi Thorsten11
<shm613> te_: Yes
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: Is there a way to just make it so that the taps are required to be longer?
<te_> shm613: Give command: ifconfig  [with no arguments] and see if it has IP 192.168.1.41.
<JoshJ> _Casey_: i've never used a microphone, I'm just trying to offer suggestions. the standard gnome-volume-control shows a "microphone" category, i'd suggest turning that up and seeing what happens
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: IE 1 second or so
<te_> shm613: ifconfig eth1
<Shadow147> can run a compilied program without installing it?
<bazhang> verb3k: dont know sync music, transfer data files, etc, there is a different method for each fix
<_Casey_> JoshJ
<JoshJ> Cpudan80: yeah, you just change that length of time
<_Casey_> thats for the mic port, not usb
<_Casey_> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> JoshJ: Is that # in seconds?
<JoshJ> Cpudan80: i don't know, i just set it to 0 because i personally dislike tap to click
<te_> shm613: Does the second line of the output of ifconfig eth1 show IP address:  "192.168.1.41" ?
<JoshJ> i'd guess it's seconds or milliseconds
<bmk789> anyone using an intel X3100?
<deusr> bazhang: that does not answer my question what are you trying to do?
<nickrud> Cpudan80, you can add the line Option "SHMConfig" "1" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then you can run gsynaptics , it gives you some control over the pad
<mac_>  what the use of /media/dellutility folder? anybody
<tofaffy> I have an ATI 1100 graphics card on my laptop and a Hanns G HW191D...the drivers for the monitor aren't on Ubuntu by default and the screen resolution is HUGE....does anyone know how I can fix this?
<tofaffy> I can't find anything on the internet
<deusr> bazhang: Sorry, I am trying to plug-in the clock in ubuntu and he mount the device so that I can copy some songs for him.
<shm613> te_: No
<Shadow147> tofaffy well first you need to install your cards restricted drive
<te_> shm613: Did you enter the MAC 00:00:00:1A:73:B2   into your router's list of allowed MACs?
<Cpudan80> nickrud: thanks - I'll mess around with it
<bazhang> deusr: haha--open amarok, then insert the device--then go to devices in amarok and look for the device in the applet at the top of the screen
<Shadow147> tofaffy | !find ATI
<nickrud> tofaffy, your card isn't supported by the default ubuntu driver, you have to go to system->admin->restricted drivers and enable the fglrx one
<tofaffy> Shadow147, what is the name of the ATI drivers?...I think I have them already installed
<te_> shm613: Then issue command:  sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.41
<tofaffy> Shadow147, I had issues with the fglrx drivers
<tofaffy> It was EXTREMEMLY slow
<jimbo> I got a bad ntsf problem anyone up for this
<jimbo> ?
<bazhang> deusr: this may take a couple of trys and be patient, but it will get mounted--come hell or high water :}
<_Casey_> hmm
<te_> shm613: And then issue command: ifconfig [with no argument] to confirm that eth1 has IP 192.168.1.41
<Shadow147> tofaffy hmm I am using the restricted drivers for my card and mine is a Nvidia Card
<tofaffy> Mine is ATI...
<bazhang> sorry for the language channel
<nickrud> tofaffy, was that the ones from ubuntu or the one you download from ati
<_Casey_> how do i view running process and the pid from konsole
<shm613> te_: Now it had the ip
<JoshJ> ps -e | grep processname
<te_> Casey:  ps aux
<tofaffy> nickrud, xorg-driver-fglrx from ubuntu repos
<JoshJ> or that :p
<Shadow147> hey nickrud can a compiled be launched without installing it?
<te_> shm613: ping 192.168.1.1
<hacked_kernel> I have Gutsy installed on a laptop, I have a problem with my ipw2200 card, it reconnects automatically in very short time which makes the connection is unstable, i had the same issue in fiesty, any help?
<JoshJ> Shadow147: sure, cd to the folder and do ./binaryname
<te_> shm613: Are you now able to ping the router?
<nickrud> tofaffy, hrm, do you have the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) installed?
<Shadow147> JoshJ thanks so I just do a make?
<JoshJ> Shadow147: you have to chmod it to +x
<JoshJ> yeah
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Are you sure it's 1 and not "true" ?
<mac_>  what the use of /media/dellutility folder? any help
<JoshJ> make, then chmod the binary to +x
<Shadow147> JoshJ ok
<nickrud> Cpudan80, they're equivalent
<tofaffy> nickrud, how do I search for it?
<_Casey_> it says firfox is open but i did a forcequit on it
<JoshJ> _Casey_: do killall firefox-bin
<Cpudan80> nickrud: oh ok - didn't realize that (that makes sense though)
<tofaffy> jared@jared-laptop:~$ uname -r
<tofaffy> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Cpudan80> brb
<nickrud> tofaffy, aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) in the terminal, if it has an i in the first column it's installed
<_Casey_> oh that worked
<JoshJ> hacked_kernel: this seems to be a bug with your card, look at the search results here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?value=ipw2200&action=fullsearch&context=180
<mac_> hey guys, answer to me pls,  what the use of /media/dellutility folder in an dell ubuntu system
<shm613> te_: Still doesnt ping
<BubblegumTate> how can I get a package off the repos onto a computer that isn't connected to the internets?
<JoshJ> there may be something in there that can help you
<Robbie_Crash> is there a way to directly insert text from the command line into a text file?
<bullgard4> Why does HAL_Device_Manager not provide RAM information? Or did I overlook something?
<nickrud> BubblegumTate, packages.ubuntu.com
<kamil> Can anyone help with enemy territory installation ? pubkbuster kicks me because of empty CD-key, what should i do?
<deusr> bazhang: You do not understand, when I plug-in the PC, I can enchergar it by the device cat /proc/partition, and the lsusb, but does not appear in the /dev
<_Casey_> my firefox freezes on stickam.com now
<tofaffy> nickrud, jared@jared-laptop:~$ aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<tofaffy> i A linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x86/x86_6
<te_> shm613: What is the essid of your router?
<shm613> te_: Home
<hacked_kernel> JoshJ: some people were talking about this issue in launchpad, they said that its a problem with the driver
<bazhang> deusr: this is an mp3 player? a clock? a combo mp3player/clock? allof the above?
<Onyx> wtf...
<Onyx> looking for some help
<deusr> yes
<Robbie_Crash> Without the use of an editor, if I just want to append the line to the end of the file?
<JoshJ> mac_: i found it
<nickrud> tofaffy, it's installed then. I don't know why you would have problems with that driver. For some reason it's slow for some people, for most it's fine
<JoshJ> You might be wondering what the two vfat partitions at the front of the disk are:
<JoshJ> /dev/sda1 mounts to /media/DellUtility
<JoshJ> I wont be clearing this partition after all, since magicfab pointed out that it is a Dell hardware diagnostics environment implemented in DOS. I have the tendancy to jump to conclusions when I see anything .EXE
<JoshJ> from : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2764621
<Onyx> I just hit something+r (on the keyboard) and it zoomed my screen in... how the hell do I get it back to normal zoom?
<bazhang> Onyx: what is the issue?
<deusr> bazhang: clock mp3+FM+write
<bazhang> compiz onyx?
<_Casey_> onyx try f1 i think
<tofaffy> nickrud, I'll try it again...how do I enable it again?
<jimbo> can anyone help me with a ntfs problem i am having
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Works great - ty
<mac_> hey Joshj
<nickrud> tofaffy, system->admin->restricted manager
<Robbie_Crash> !ntfs | jimbo
<JoshJ> jimbo: give details and then we'll see if we can help?
<mac_> whats that for
<ubotu> jimbo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Onyx> bazhang: nah, I don't think it's compiz... it's like the entire screen is zoomed
<Cpudan80> And it clearly adjusts the sensitivity -- I cranked it way down
<bio> so.. what's going on with flash these days?
<mac_> JoshJ:whats that for
<_Casey_> bio
<bio> yes
<_Casey_> you mean macromedia
<JoshJ> you mean adobe :p
<kamil> how to fix empty cd-key problem in et?
<bio> _Casey_, like adobe flash player
<te_> shm613: Then it should work.  That's all there is to wireless networking. You set the ESSID and an IP address that is on the same network and if the router will accept the connection, that should do it.
<JoshJ> mac_: it's a review, but he mentions that dell has a DOS diagnostics tool in that partition
<bio> _Casey_, watch google vids
<_Casey_> flash still doesnt work with webcams for video4linuxv2 grrrrrrrr
<nickrud> Cpudan80, yw. I used it for a while, then lost it during a reconfig. I ended up training myself :)
<Shadow147> bio flash is still broken
<jimbo> can anyone help me with a ntfs problem i am having
<Cpudan80> nickrud: lol
<Shadow147> bio for linux
<JoshJ> presumably if you go to them with a problem they run those DOS diagnostics
<bio> Shadow147, how do I watch google vids?
<Shadow147> !find flash
<ubotu> Found: flashrom, flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer (and 6 others)
<Robbie_Crash> jimbo what is your ntfs problem?
<IndyGunFreak> bio: flash is fine if you donwload the tarball from adobe, and install it that way, its the version in the repos thats broken
<bio> flash used to work
<JoshJ> read the review, there's some details on that there
<bio> oh
<samm1> in amd64 flash is not working
<Robbie_Crash> is there a way to directly insert text from the command line into a text file? Without the use of an editor, if I just want to append the line to the end of the file?
<IndyGunFreak> samm1: its never worked in amd64
<te_> shm613: Well, there is the possibility that the router does not respond to ping requests, (has port 113 filtered).
<bazhang> onyx alt scroll wheel did it for me--if you mean firefox
<nickrud> !flash64 | bio
<ubotu> bio: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<davidthedrake> samm1, You can get a wrapper for it or install a 32-bit version of Firefox
<samm1> IndyGunFreak:so what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: just posted it..
<JoshJ> mac_: /media/OS apparently has your install image and some other stuff.
<Shadow147> bio !sudo apt-get install flash-mozplugin
<shm613> te_: No because I can ping it when I'm wired
<_Casey_> why is stickam.com freezing me all of a sudden
<_Casey_> even on firefox and galeon
<Onyx> bazhang: Nah, it's the entire desktop environment...
<arooni________> how do i bond my motorola s9 headphones
<te_> shm613: If that is the case, just go on and place a nameserver or 2 in the /etc/resolv.conf file and see if you can surf the net.
<Shadow147> without the !
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, you got the quick fingers tonight
<arooni________> to my gutsy
<mac_> JoshJ: how does it work and whats the use of it?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol,
<bio> Shadow147, that one line and I can view vids
<bio> ?
<JoshJ> mac_: ask dell, not me *shrug*
<Shadow147> bio yes
<JoshJ> all i know is what i see on that review
<bazhang> Onyx: then it must be compiz
<Onyx> bazhang: Ahhhh, there we go.
<Onyx> windows key+scroll wheel :P
<bazhang> Onyx: nice work
<bio> Shadow147, that's not the name though
<Onyx> bazhang: thanks for the direction :P
<JoshJ> "windows key"? what's that for you, meta?
<mac_> JoshJ; they gave a windows booklet when i purchased linux box from them :)
<Robbie_Crash> JoshJ SUPER
<Onyx> bazhang: That sure was annoying... ;)
<bio> bio@bio-bushi:~$ sudo apt-get install flash
<bio> flashkard            flashplugin          flashybrid
<bio> flashplayer-mozilla  flashplugin-nonfree
<Smegzor> Is there a tool to monitor network traffic for an individual application?
<nickrud> !bluetooth | arooni________
<ubotu> arooni________: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bio> sorry about the paste
<mac_> hi bio
<bazhang> Onyx: and that is the Super key now :}
<Onyx> JoshJ: Hmm?
<mac_> bio: hi
<bio> mac_, yoyoyo
<IndyGunFreak> stickkam seems to be working fine for me... for those interested
<JoshJ> Onyx: there's no "windows key" in Linux :p
<Onyx> bazhang: What does that key do for me now?
<JoshJ> bio: i think you want flashplugin-nonfree
<_Casey_> indy you can access it?
<bio> flashplugin-nonfree... that's what I thought
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: yes, its working fine
<IndyGunFreak> i'm watching it now.
<_Casey_> i go on firefox and galeon and the browsers just freeze
<samm1> :-( Is there no way I can make flash work in amd 64 ??
<mac_> give an answer man, whats the usage of /media/OS folder ...it is having the linux image
<te_> shm613: Well, we have covered all there is to cover.  If you have the ESSID right and you have an IP address that is accessable as per the router's config. that should get you in contact with the LAN and you should be able to ping the router. (That is prviding that the wireless NIC on the router is alllowed to answer ping requests, and it IS possible that the router is blocking pings from the wired NIC).
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: i'm using firefox.
<Onyx> bazhang: Been about six years since I last used Linux (just installed Ubuntu this morning), and that key didn't do anything for me back in the day.
<JoshJ> mac_: think "recovery partition"
<Shadow147> bio do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree just to be safe
<nickrud> !flash64 | samm1
<bazhang> Onyx: try super e, super q; if you have the ccsm extensions checked it is the master of key combox
<ubotu> samm1: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<_Casey_> reinstall firefox or what?
<jebblue> Smegzor you want to monitor traffic for a particular app?
<Onyx> samm1: Yeah, on FireFox?
<Smegzor> jebblue: thats the idea
<samm1> tried but didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Casey: maybe, i don't know, what version fo firefox?
<bio> The Flash plugin was NOT installed
<bazhang> err combos
<mac_> JoshJ: hows does it work then if i need to recover?
<samm1> gnash is too crappy
<_Casey_> default that came with this im guessing
<Onyx> bazhang: super q does nothing, but super e is pretty badass.
<jebblue> Smegzor good question I've often wanted to do that too
<JoshJ> mac_: ask dell, or perhaps do some shenanigans with grub
<shm613> te_: when i do iwlist scan it returns No scan results
<te_> shm613: Look at /etc/resolv.conf  and see if you have nameservers listed.
 * IndyGunFreak thinks Ubuntu needs to fix this flash problem, i'm sick of hearing, "Flash not installed"
<nickrud> bio, they've told you that flash in the repos is broken, use the one from adobe
<te_> shm613: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: well, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bio> nickrud, then someone said otherwise
<JoshJ> bio: i'm on feisty still, btw
<rencore_> if i pull out my usb mouse and plug it back in ubuntu doesnt see it forcing me to reboot how can i fix this
<JoshJ> so if it's broken in gutsy i'm unaware
<shm613> te_: yes there are two nameservers listed
<te_> shm613: Are you using native driver or ndiswrapper?
<_Casey_> im on....
<bazhang> Onyx: try and enabling it then :}
<JoshJ> i've done an install out of the tarball on dapper, it's not hard :p
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Onyx> Hmmmmm.... having issues getting coolkey to work with firefox.
<bio> JoshJ, feisty here too
<te_> shm613: host av.com
<Sturm> Is it possible to make removeable devices (mp3players, flash drives) not have owners so that anyone can mount one in any user and always have permission to read and write to them?
<te_> shm613:  Does that return anything?
<JoshJ> bio: then try it, you can removei it later
<bio> yeah, I got the tarball thing
<shm613> te_: the driver from the restricted drivers manager
<te_> Sturm: Yes
<Smegzor> jebblue: I'm hosting a game server (halflife2) over the holidays. It doesn't appear to be a bandwidth hog, but I'm worried that if I leave it running all night, it'll suck me dry.
<_Casey_> its an audio/video production version, i forget
<JoshJ> the tarball is dead easy, you just stick the .so into the right dir
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: ubuntu studio?
<_Casey_> yes
<_Casey_> thats it
<te_> Sturm: Just edit the /etc/group file and place new users where they have access.
<Shadow147> this nice also I just double-clicked on it and it launched
<_Casey_> stickam was working earlier, not anymore
<jebblue> Smegzor yup good one I've wanted to do some monitoring like that with the old Unreal server too
<IndyGunFreak> Casey: ubuntu studio kinda does its own thing, so i don't really know what to tell you... open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"  and see what the output is.
<JoshJ> _Casey_: then undo whatever you did with the mic?
<jebblue> Smegzor asks how to monitor the network traffic for just one app?
<_Casey_> all i did was plug it in
<danfg> anyone using eclipse 3.3?
<Shadow147> this will allow me to compile programs and use them without installation just like in windows
<JoshJ> :/
<bio> should I use /usr/lib/mozilla    ? is that the default path?
<IndyGunFreak> JoshJ: i dont' think that would effect flash, but who knows.
<nickrud> danfg, from eclipse.org , yes
<IndyGunFreak> bio: i think it should work
<JoshJ> IndyGunFreak: when something breaks, undo whatever your most recent change was :p
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<_Casey_> http://pastebin.com/m4eea0b62
<shm613> te_: the connection timed out with host av.com
<danfg> nickrud: where can i find an eclipse 3.3 debian package?
<te_> shm613: You might re-boot and see if that does anything.  Reboot with the wired nic unplugged.
<nickrud> and keep a log book!
<jebblue> Smegzor asks how to monitor the network traffic for just one app?
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: i dont' know, i use gutsy, and flash is working fine for me.
<Onyx> Anyone here use coolkey/PKCS #11?
<orionn> ok... im sure this is a repeated issue... but i've googled my arse off
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: can you view youtube?
 * _Casey_ tries
<carpediem> danfg: do you really need a Debian package?  Can't you just download it from eclipse.com?
<orionn> my integrated webcam/mic works in skype and ekiga
<Smegzor> jebblue: um..  why are you doing that?
<carpediem> danfg: errr, eclipse.org rather
<orionn> cant get it to activate in a flash webchat
<bio> /usr/lib/firefox
<_Casey_> yep works fine
<orionn> dell 1720 integrated
<bio> ls |more
<jebblue> Smegzor because I want to know too?
<_Casey_> or not it just froze
<nickrud> danfg, I haven't seen one. I just untarred (unzipped?) the download into my ~/local dir, linked the executable into ~/bin , put ~/bin on my path and all was good
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: now that is wierd.
<Smegzor> spamming won't help
<Sturm> I still dont get what I am supposed to do, I dont see any  "disk"
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: well, that makes more sense.. something has happeend to your flash.
<_Casey_> i let it sit for a second to load a video and it just froze
<orionn> anyone? anyone? Beuler?
<orionn> Beuler?
<danfg> carpediem: i had eclipse 3.3 working then it suddenly went nuts and i removed it. it all happened after i added/removed some unrelated (apparently) packages with synaptic. i'm scared :(
<bio> there it is
<jimbo> Can anyone help me
<jimbo> I just put linux on my desktop it used to have windows and the os was on a raid and the raid failed so i took out the hd with the error and put linux on a new hard drive, one of the hardrives (not part of the raid) was in the computer and was hiberanted by windows and now linux wouldnt let me mount the hd because it was hibernated by windows.
<Silver_Fox> Hey all, i was wondering, are there any good video edeting programs for linux?  Also, are there any good screen recorders?
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: i would use synaptic to uninstall flash, then download the tar.gz file from Adobve.com, and reinstalll flash using it.
<carpediem> danfg: hmm, strange.  Never had a problem with it at all, other than when I ran the 64bit version
<jebblue> Smegzor you're welcome man if I knew I'd tell you in detail instead I get criticized for trying to find someone who know, thanks.
<J_Laptop> jimbo - do you care about the data on that drive?
<orionn> i installed the flash-nonfree 9.0 from adobe
<danfg> carpediem: eclipse 3.3 was installed from the tar.gz file btw, i was just wondering where i could find a deb package instead
<ramza3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo   I am following this guide for setting up NFS, but I am getting permission defined on the client side.   Anybody have any ideas.  Only difference from article is that I added a "nfsuser" as a user and used that as my home directory
<orionn> i have EVERYTHING working seamlessly except the cam
<jimbo> j-laptop, yes i do
<_Casey_> flashplugin-nonfree?
<Smegzor> *sigh*  some peeps.  I appreciate the help, it was just the method.
<te_> Sturm: What was the first username you had when you installed?
<cMinion> hey, i just installed Ubuntu on two machines with the same cd. For some reason i can't find java6 in the reposetory on this machine but i had no problem finding it on the other. The icedtea thing doesn't work with eclipse so.
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: thats what it is in the repos if i recall.
<orionn> whatever the new flash release is for linux
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: ?.. what are you talking about.
<J_Laptop> jimbo - then I don't know - if you didn't care, you could dd the drive to clear it out
<J_Laptop> and then use it
<orionn> fucking shit
<_Casey_> oh thats not even installed
<orionn> my webcam light is on now
<nickrud> !language | orionn
<ubotu> orionn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<carpediem> orionn: watch the language
<bazhang> Smegzor: beggars/choosers?
<orionn> oops language
<Smegzor> Jebblue was spamming my question is all.
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: lol, that could be part of your problem.. but regardless, go to adobe.com
<jimbo> j-laptop, ok thanks anyway
<Sonja> ubotu should auto say that upon keywords like fuck and shit
<carpediem> danfg: hard to say....if you've somehow borked your system with regards to eclipse, I'd be surprised if a .deb install would change that.
<IndyGunFreak> Sonja: ?... ubotu should ban people for being morons
<bazhang> the bot should auto kick Sonja :}
<Sonja> im innocent
<carpediem> danfg: are you sure you didn't install a non-Sun version of Java or something?
<jimbo> Can anyone help me
<jimbo> I just put linux on my desktop it used to have windows and the os was on a raid and the raid failed so i took out the hd with the error and put linux on a new hard drive, one of the hardrives (not part of the raid) was in the computer and was hiberanted by windows and now linux wouldnt let me mount the hd because it was hibernated by windows.
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: are you there?
<danfg> carpediem: i was hoping it would, resolving dependencies and such
<_Casey_> yes hold please
<danfg> carpediem: not that i recall
<Evolution2> jimbo: install ext2 for windows
<_Casey_> ok adobe.com
<JoshJ> jimbo: um. How can it still be hibernated if windows is no longer running?
<carpediem> danfg: there are no dependencies for eclipse that aren't included with it, other than the JVM
<danfg> carpediem: ok. i'm downloading the latest tar.gz and i'll try installing it again
<carpediem> danfg: can you go to the command line and type "java -version"
<_Casey_> option 1: tar.gz
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: yes
<_Casey_> i do a ./configure, make, sudo make install?
<vegananarchist> I need some help
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: no
<danfg> carpediem: yikes, "Could not create the Java virtual machine.", but that's recent, it was working just now. i changed some settings with the java-alternatives script. brb
<Casey> ugh. i hate highlights
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: extract thefile inside your home folder
<_Casey_> ./flashplayer-installer
<nickrud> jimbo, I found this, read only though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509276
<_Casey_> its on my desktop?
<Shadow147> !find mozzila
<ubotu> Package/file mozzila does not exist in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: ok, you may want to keep it in your home folder, cuz i'm pretty sure you have to keep that, but i could be wrong
<Evolution2> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<carpediem> danfg: okay, even if that's recent, still needs to be fixed before you'll ever run eclipse again.
<_Casey_> okie hold
<Shadow147> !find Mozzila
<jimbo> joshj, i assume windows was hibernated when the raid fell appart so i guess it hibernated the drive, i have no idea really
<ubotu> Package/file mozzila does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> one z Shadow147
<vegananarchist> I am trying to install my nvidia driver with envy and i'm using a proxy so it wants me to put the .run file in a folder, but i don't have access to that folder, how can i log in as root and be able to drop the file into the folder
<JoshJ> jimbo: it doesn't really work like that
<te_> Sturm: Edit file /etc/group  and add new users to to the appropriate places.  For instance, If the first user was "fred", and now you've added user "jane"  Find each line that  has  fred  and put a , and then add the name of new user "jane" so that each line that has fred also has jane  It should look like this:  disk::6:root,adm,fred,jane
<JoshJ> are you sure this drive didn't get corrupted somehow?
<_Casey_> it cannot make the dir in home
<bio> !find mozilla
<IndyGunFreak> then cd into the directory.. /home/whatever/install_flash_player_9_linux
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd (and 78 others)
<davidthedrake> vegananarchist, sudo mv filename location
<momal> Anyone here set up 5.1 before? I can't seem to get my center speaker working. Speaker is pluged in and does work in windows(or if i plug it into another slot) center is turned up in alsa mixer. doesn't work playing mp3s (amarok set in 5.1) or playing dvds that are 5.1 audio. rest of speakers are fine (except rear left/right when playing mp3s)
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: why are you making it there, just copy/paste it there.
<JoshJ> jimbo: you may want to try ntfsfix then ntfsmount?
<_Casey_> nono
<jimbo> joshj, i dont know the error i am getting is that the drive is hibernated and that i need to reboot windows then shut down properly if i want to mount the drive
<Silver_Fox> Anyone know of a good screen recording program?  Also a video edeting program?
<_Casey_> im using the extractor thingy
<JoshJ> "You may run ntfsfix on an NTFS volume if you think it  was  damaged  by
<JoshJ>        Windows or some other way and it can’t be mounted."
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: ok, so just extract it to home
<JoshJ> (from the manpage)
<_Casey_> http://pastebin.com/m42cf3fa3
<JoshJ> it's part of ntfsprogs so you may need to install that
<bio> is there anyway to read/write to ntfs?
<JoshJ> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: doubel click it, and use file roller
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g | bio
<vegananarchist> THANKS!
<ubotu> bio: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> then just extract it to home.
<cMinion> problem changed: eclipse should in theory work right away with icedTea, it doesnt even though the icedTea is registered as the jvm with java-version :/
<bio> thx, bazhang
<carpediem> cMinion: have you run eclipse from the command line to see what the error is?
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: you lost?
<_Casey_> i double click it and the extract thing just pops up
<orionn> does ANYONE have a fully functional dell integrated webcam/mic
<bullgard4> Why does System > Preferences > Hardware Information > HAL_Device_Manager not provide RAM information? Or did I overlook something?
<orionn> or am i going to have to code for 3 days?
<_Casey_> i double click the tar.gz
<IndyGunFreak> _Casey_: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<bazhang> jimbo: you need to reinstall then, or it may be a hardware issue (sounds that way), or go to ##windows
<Casey> its not hard to install flash :x
<cMinion> yeah, it can't find the jvm. Workied fine on another comp where i used a slightly out of date rep which allowed sun-java downloads.
<nickrud> !webcam | orionn (and if it's not there, please code :)
<ubotu> orionn (and if it's not there, please code :): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<orionn> thanks everyone who pmed me
<cMinion> but you know, would be nice to make it happen with the official up to date rep and the" oh so fantastic" icedTea package :P
<orionn> trying camorama now
<RoshanK> has anyone been able to fully utilise bluetooth on their system to interact with a phone properly?
<bazhang> RoshanK: want a link/factoid?
<RoshanK> bazhang sure
<bio> awesome!
<RoshanK> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bio> write access to ntfs!
<cMinion> i take the silence as "no solution", changing to old rep ^^
 * Brancan is an Ubuntu noobie (Yay)
<bio> do I have to run the program every time?
<bio> ntfs-config that is
<bazhang> bio: one would hope not :}
<JoshJ> bio: you shouldn't have to
<bio> sweet
<carpediem> cMinion: what do you mean..... what happens when you type "java -version"
<bio> not like it takes more than 2 seconds...
<taak> how do i restore a file that i accidentally deleted from an .deb package?
<Fezzler> After entering Minicom in Menu with "gnome-terminal -e sudo minicom", I choose the item and the terminal just opens/closes
<bazhang> taak: you dont
<bio> thanks everyone
<bio> be back for another session soon!
<JoshJ> i don't, but i deliberately make it read-only for obvious reasons
<taak> can you be a little less cryptic there?
<bazhang> JoshJ: the linux viruses? :}
<nickrud> taak, what do you mean you deleted a file from a deb package, that's not really easy to do
<JoshJ> bazhang: more like the fact that write support is apparently slightly on the iffy side
<bazhang> taak: you first
<carpediem> taak: can't you just reinstall the deb?
<jxxt> taak, when you delete in linux it is fairly permanent
<cMinion> carpediem: its says IcedTead Jvm 7 etc etc
<bazhang> JoshJ: okay. just kidding
<bruenig> taak, if you deleted a file from a deb, it was not an accident
<carpediem> cMinion: okay...can you PM me the output when you type "eclipse"
<JoshJ> i mean, if i'm moving stuff to windows, i have the windows ext3 reader, so why not do that instead, right?
<nickrud> hear, hear
<bruenig> two tarballs enclosed on an ar archive, lot of unwrapping to do
<bruenig> in*
<bazhang> JoshJ: righto
<JoshJ> so i usually just "take" rather than "give" so i'm always reading from the "other" os and writing to "this" os.
<te_> Sturm: Did you get it  yet?
<cMinion> il try ^^
<taak> ok
<taak> i deleted an apache module out from /etc/apache2/mods-available
<nickrud> taak, which one?
<bazhang> taak: you could also ask in #apache
<taak> mod_python
<nickrud> bazhang, no, that dir is debian/ubuntu specific
<taak> i know which package it came from
<bazhang> nickrud: sorry! and thanks!
<taak> apt-get install it again doesn't restore it, though
<JoshJ> taak: did you remove it first?
<JoshJ> otherwise apt just goes "it's already installed" and exits
<taak> the .deb file is still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nickrud> taak, then sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/cache/apt/archives/<packagename><tab>
<JoshJ> ...yeah, that
<JoshJ> you could also have done apt-get clean :p
<Molke_DK> hi, and bye
 * nickrud goes off to double check 
<JoshJ> nickrud: man apt-get, look for "clean" :)
<nickrud> taak, that's --force-confmiss , sorry
<nickrud> JoshJ, that just removes packages from the archive
<JoshJ> nickrud: doesn't that do what you want (forces a new download)?
<taak> there's a .conf and a .load file, will that --confmiss do both?
<JoshJ> maybe i misread it
 * JoshJ loads it back up
<nickrud> JoshJ, but if a conf file is missing, apt will not replace it because it assumes you removed it on purpose
<JoshJ> nickrud: --purge on a remove doesn't result in it making new conf files?
<JoshJ> i thought that was sort of the point
<nickrud> JoshJ, yes it will
<nickrud> JoshJ, why not use one command rather than two ;p
<taak> i'm going to try --dry-run first
<nickrud> lol, wise man
<JoshJ> nickrud: because you can do "apt-get remove --purge foo && apt-get clean" ?
<nickrud> JoshJ, 6 here, half a dozen there. There's lots of tools
<Fezzler> Has anyone ever gotten Multisync to work with a Pocket PC?
<JoshJ> nickrud: if we keep talking about it, some perl guy will write a one-liner there to do it
 * nickrud shuts up immediately, he hates languages written in symbols
<JoshJ> LOL
<_Casey_> i forgot the chat i was just in ;x
<JoshJ> (psst... technically, the alphabet is a set of symbols)
<taak> ok apparently it ignores --dry-run if you put it at the end
<taak> but it appears to have worked anyway
<nickrud> JoshJ, and there's one reason you might want to use --force-missing, you might have modified some of the other conf files and not want to lose them
<JoshJ> generally speaking, i do --purge specifically because i borked up a config file and WANT to lose them; but I'll keep that in mind :)
<jimmygoon> How do I use md5sum from the command line to generate an md5 sum of text
<nickrud> jimmygoon, md5sum <file>
<JoshJ> jimmygoon: what's the text in? a text file?
<jimmygoon> I just want to type it :P
<JoshJ> oh
<jimmygoon> I know I can do "md5sum -" to use stdin but then how do I tell it I'm done and to generate the chksum
<_Casey_> woo it works
<JoshJ> echo "foo" | md5sum ?
<_Casey_> idk how to get my mic working
<nickrud> jimmygoon, hit ctl-d
<jimmygoon> JoshJ, yup
<jimmygoon> nickrud, thanks
<JoshJ> jimmygoon: send a EOF (control-D)
<cafuego> Note echo -n foo | md5sum
<cafuego> otherwise you'll be including the terminating null.
<JoshJ> ooh, good catch
<jimmygoon> cafuego, yep, trial and error caught that one
 * nickrud bows towards cafuego 
<jimmygoon> the ctrl+d didn't and I was like wait....
<fsanlu> how to i change my username?
<jimmygoon> the md5sum for "lol" and "lol\0" are different
<jimmygoon> anyway, thanks
<bazhang> in irc fsanlu?
<JoshJ> fsanlu: here or in your OS?
<fsanlu> bazhang, no in ubuntu
<danfg> carpediem: java now is running when i set update-java-alternatives to "java-gcj"
<fsanlu> haha i wish it was as easy as /nick
<Sonja> how do i improve the ubuntu translation to Esperanto?
<JoshJ> fsanlu: it's still pretty easy
<carpediem> danfg: ek...I'd go with sun java if I were you.
<nickrud> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<JoshJ> system-administration-users and groups
<JoshJ> right-click on the user in question, properties
<cafuego> fsanlu: it kinda is, depending on whether you want to move your homedir too :-)
<JoshJ> change the names.
<JoshJ> and yeah, you'll need to check the homedir and chown -R it most likely
<nickrud> Sonja, that rosetta above was for you , forgot to point it at you
<JoshJ> ubuntu may do that automatically, though
<fsanlu> okay gotcha :] thank you very much sirs
<frederick85> hey i'm wondering is Xubuntu still active
<danfg> carpediem: exactly, i have it installed, but when i set update-java-alternatives to "java-6-sun", java won't run :(
<nickrud> frederick85, yes
<JoshJ> frederick85: #xubuntu
<carpediem> danfg: okay, is eclipse running under gcj?
<danfg> carpediem: i'll try reinstalling java-6-sun packages.
<danfg> carpediem: yes, but the 3.2 version, i want to run the 3.3 version
<JoshJ> danfg: do you have it installed?
<danfg> JoshJ: 3.3?
<JoshJ> yeah
<BoNe> Can anyone recommend a lightweight WM/X-Win for a server install?
<carpediem> danfg: yeah....you can try that, if not, you could also use sun-java-5.  I don't think Europa requires JAva 6
<JoshJ> danfg: you can switch what it uses inside eclipse without having to do any special installing tricks
<J_Laptop> fluxbox
<J_Laptop> xfce
<nickrud> Sonja, sorry that link is way out of date, I guess
<JoshJ> flux is nice imo
<danfg> JoshJ: lemme try that, brb
<frederick85> what is ubuntu alternate
<frederick85> ?
<frederick85> can i make a xubuntu box with that?
<Sonja> i found this https://translations.launchpad.net/exaile/trunk/+pots/exaile/eo/+translate?show=untranslated
<BoNe> J_Laptop: does the xfce support a vnc-server type setup by default?
<JoshJ> danfg: window-preferences-java
<J_Laptop> anything can support vnc server
<JoshJ> then "installed JREs" and you can edit what the default one
<frederick85> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso what is this iso for?
<J_Laptop> if you set it up right
<ramza3> at boot, with /etc/fstab.  is there a way to specify which user does the mount.  e.g for NFS mounting
<J_Laptop> the alternate cd's are for command line installs
<frederick85> J_Laptop: easier than a gentoo mini iso?
<J_Laptop> for machines in which the gui fails, or if you want special things like lvm setups
<nickrud> Sonja, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/eo
<J_Laptop> much easier to run the installer
<nickrud> Sonja, heh, beat me to it
<frederick85> J_Laptop: i'd like to setup a custom desktop so would the alternate be appropriate for me?
<J_Laptop> maybe even a server cd
<J_Laptop> so you get just a base, and can build from that
<frederick85> J_Laptop: the server cd couldn't detect my processor type for some reason
<bazhang> or a minimal install frederick85
<JoshJ> ramza3: man fstab suggests that you can "allow a user to mount"
<JoshJ> i'm not sure if that means a specific user or any user
<frederick85> bazhang: where is the minimal install
<MrPiracy> i am getting "Failed to load module "Type1" (module does not exist, 0)" can anyone tell me where to get this module?
<JoshJ> i think it means "any" because my cdrom is listed as just "user" as opposed to my username *shrug*
<bazhang> !minimal | frederick85
<ubotu> frederick85: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> ncurses based frederick85
<JoshJ> sounds like the debian installer
<bazhang> a bit like the netboot from debian
<jimmygoon> how long does it take to generate rainbow tables?
<bazhang> got to go out for a bit, back in a while
<MrPiracy> anyone here using intel onboard videocard?
<MrPiracy> !find intel
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-intel, intel2gas, rng-tools
<Sonja> how do i view the text to be trsanlated in its proper context?
<JoshJ> look at the code or run the app yourself?
<JoshJ> (assuming you're talking about translating applications, that is)
<c0mp13371331337> So I've got an oddball here.... My menu randomly generates duplicate entries for all options.  Haven't noticed what action may cause it, but it's fairly frequent, a few times a day or so.  It also generates an "Other" folder that has FOUR of each of my manually-entered entries and Wine programs....  Anyone else seen this?
<wers> ubuntu can't detect my SD card while my windows xp can detect it. my O2 pocket pcs cant detect it as well
<wers> any idea?
<JoshJ> wers: what type of SD card slot do you have? is it USB or something else?
<MrPiracy> anyone have idea why xorg.0.log says ... type1 (module does not exist)?
<JoshJ> (ie: does it show in lspci ?)
<J-e-f-f-A> Hi - anyone doing FTA with a Skystar 2 card that can give me some config help?  I've got /dev/dvb/adapter0, but cant' get a scan to work...
<wers> JoshJ, usb slot on my ubuntu and built in reader in my xp lappy
<JoshJ> wers: if your sd slot is connected by USB it should treat it as a standard USB mass storage device
<Madpilot> Anyone else using Epiphany on 7.10 find the 'middle click close' extension doesn't actually work?
<JoshJ> but if it's builtin it's probably something else
<wers> JoshJ,
<wers> my other sd cards work with this usb reader
<WGGMk> I am having an issue with mounting a samba share via "sudo -t smbfs" and not being able to write to the directory as a user (only lets root) when using "-o umask=755"?????
<fsckr> whats the command to clear the font cache?
<nickrud> sheesh, I'll go install epiphany just for you, Madpilot :p
<Myrtti> WGGMk: normal
<victor__> hello every body
<dirkg3nt1y> Madpilot, theres two of them in my epiphany, the first works the second doesn't
<Madpilot> nickrud, it's a nice browser, except that in Gutsy some of the extensions seem busted
<JoshJ> wers: oh, the card itself is the problem and you know the reader works? interesting... not sure how to help then :/
<WGGMk> Myrtti: heya.. remember me from earlier.. pastebin warning haha
<nickrud> Madpilot, I used it a lot on my older computer, it so much lighter than firefox
<wers> in computer:///, i can see my usb reader
<Madpilot> dirkg3nt1y, on 7.10? interesting, only one listed on my epiph install here, and it's busted
<wers> but the reader can't detect the card
<Myrtti> WGGMk: use gid and uid. oh, and cifs, not smbfs
 * nickrud mutters about installing the wrong epiphany *again*
<JoshJ> lol
<WGGMk> Myrtti: cifs = windows right?
<J-e-f-f-A> wers: Is the card that doesn't work > 1gb?
<Myrtti> WGGMk: enhanced version of sorts of smbfs
<dirkg3nt1y> << actually is on a gentoo box now :)))
<Myrtti> mmmmmm cheesecake
<wers> 4gb, J-e-f-f-A
<wers> 4gb sd card
<WGGMk> Myrtti: ahh, should i specify gid or uid or both? the directory is read/write to only a certain group... so is gid sufficient?
<J-e-f-f-A> wers: Perhaps the reader can't handle the size of the card.   My laptop can't read a card > 1GB, but my other card readers can.
<Myrtti> hmmmh
<wers> my pocket pcs cant read it but my windows lappy can
<wers> ooooh
<wers> that's so interesting
<wers> so I should think of buying a new one?
<Myrtti> wers: SD specs mention max size of 2gb
<dirkg3nt1y> yes
<wers> btw, my pocket pcs can read the 2gb card
<wers> oooh
<Myrtti> wers: everything more than that aren't officially sd
<danfg> carpediem: java --version gives me "Could not create the Java virtual machine.", but eclipse seems to be working fine now. :( wierd!
<wers> what do you mean not officially sd?
<WGGMk> Myrtti: what are the parameters for using cifs? and to pass the gid option??
<JoshJ> danfg: do update-java-alternatives
<Myrtti> wers: they might or might not work
<JoshJ> (to whichever one you want your command-line usage to be)
<JoshJ> it doesn't affect eclipse at all
<Onyx> w00t, got wine & my CAC Reader working.
<carpediem> danfg: well, eclipse looks several places, so java maybe not set on the path, but eclispe is finding it anyway
<danfg> JoshJ: --list? java-1.5.0-sun, java-6-sun, and java-gcj
<Myrtti> WGGMk: sorry, I can't remember off hand :-C
<JoshJ> well which one do you want to use on the command line? :p
<J-e-f-f-A> wers: I just know that my 2GB SD card I bought for my camera a year or two ago doesn't even get recognized in my P4 laptop's slot.  But using a USB reader, it works fine.
<wers> ooh. this is the disadvantage of this huge sd
<wers> deym
<WGGMk> Myrtti: its cool, thats why god, on the 8th day (yes i know its 8) created google
<JoshJ> danfg: just do --set java-6-sun (or whichever)
<Onyx> Is the McAfee AntiVirus suite for Linux any good?
<wers> i should have bought a 2gb one instead
<wers> wasted money. deym. hehe
<JoshJ> Onyx: um... why do you need anything beyond Clam?
<Myrtti> wers: only recent mobile phone models support >2gb
<Onyx> JoshJ: What's Clam?  Gotta forgive me dude... been out of Linux for 6 years now
<dirkg3nt1y> y do u need clam
<Myrtti> some do unofficially
<JoshJ> clam is an antivirus program for linux
<danfg> JoshJ: i've been setting it to all three, eclipse works when i set it to java-6-sun, but java --version doesn't work (unrecognized command --version, no java vm)
<JoshJ> free, gpl, etc
<WGGMk> Onyx: there is a really good description of the difference between the need for an antivirus between windows and linux users' on the forums
<hwilde> what is the best way to launch a program (daemon) and keep it running continuously, and catch when it stops running to throw a red flag
<Onyx> JoshJ: Ah, I see... I can get McAfee for free though (DoD Employee)
<wers> i bought this 4gb sd because i'm thinking of buying an eee pc. any idea if this will work with the eee?
<Onyx> JoshJ: Yes, I realize it's not "free" software :P
<dirkg3nt1y> daemons don't normally just quit hwilde
<Madpilot> Onyx, why waste time with an antivirus at all in Linux?
<JoshJ> wers: #eeepc exists, you may want to check that
<Onyx> Madpilot: I seem to recall some vicious virii when I was using Linux.
<WGGMk> Onyx: this a very informational link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 about Security in Ubuntu
<Onyx> Once again, this was years ago.
<wers> wow
<wers> cool
<danfg> carpediem, JoshJ: damn i'm tired, i'll work on this tomorrow. you guys are awesome, thanks for all your help
<Onyx> WGGMk: Thank you, I'll get to reading :D
<wers> thanks Joshj
<Madpilot> Onyx, um, No. There have been basically no Linux viruses in the wild.
<danfg> i must catch some Zs, cya
<hwilde> dirkg3nt1y, maybe it runs out of memory or something.  that is not the point really...  if u launch from init.d what keeps it running
<Elly> is Ubuntu likely to have PaX any time soon?
<Yurivilca> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<Yurivilca> Check out this candidate's latest psychotic utterance!
<WGGMk> Onyx: its very friendly in terms of translation for migrating user's.. I found it extermely helpful in understanding how Linux is built
<dirkg3nt1y> daemons become processes that run in the background you can view running processes with "ps -A"
<hwilde> dirkg3nt1y, what monitors the daemons to guarantee  they are running or restart them if necessary
<dirkg3nt1y> well ubuntu uses the rc init program, I not real familiar with it though.
<hwilde> dirkg3nt1y, so does it run on some type of schedule and check if the daemon is running?  is it like crontab or what
<JoshJ> pretty sure it's in /etc/init.d somewhere
<LoneLy> hy leh knalan ga........
<hwilde> the processes in /etc/init.d are just running in the background.  i can kill them and they do not respawn.  is there a way to monitor them and restart automatically or throw an alert
<Onyx> It's pretty unbelievable how much better Linux has gotten since I last used it...
<JoshJ> hwilde: cat out a file in /etc/init.d
<JoshJ> and look at its comments
<JoshJ> i have tor installed, i see the following, for example: # Required-Start:    $local_fs, $remote_fs, $network, $named, $time
<JoshJ> # Should-Start:      $syslog
<JoshJ> # Default-Start:     2 3 4 5
<Gurby> hi
<timfrost> hwilde: processes listed in /etc/init.d/* (or upstart equivalent) are not automatically restarted.  If a task is specified in /etc/inittab (or equivalent) as "respawn", then init will restart it when it exits
<JoshJ> unfortunately i don't really know the details of how init works
<hwilde> timfrost, excellent and where does it restart, i want to send myself an email there
<Filled-Void> Why wouldnt i be able to change my resolution of my monitor suddenly? I could before now Im not sure what changed :/
<JoshJ> Filled-Void: have you installed anything recently?
<Jonathan> hi
<Filled-Void> JoshJ, nothing that I guess. maybe battle fo wesnoth but I was able to use the resolution then
<timfrost> hwilde: you can't send an email - the init process itself notes that the task has exited, and will automatically restart it - that is what the respawn option in /etc/inittab means
<JoshJ> Filled-Void: hrm. are you on ATI or nvidia?
<Jonathan> I need help with installing wireless for ubuntu on my PC
<Filled-Void> JoshJ, nVidia 8600GT
<Jonathan> Please help me sbody
<JoshJ> hwilde: if you have the code to the process, you could make it send an email whenever it starts
<hwilde> timfrost, yeah but this seems like it might make the system unstable.  i might just use crontab
<hwilde> JoshJ, so you're saying inittab respawn will call the daemon's restart method
<JoshJ> heck, without the code you could create a shell script that replaced the normal executable file, sends an email, and then starts the program
<Jonathan> is there anybody who canhelp me installing wireless
<JoshJ> hwilde: presumably?
<JoshJ> !wifi | Jonathan
<ubotu> Jonathan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoshJ> i mean, why wouldn't it?
<nickrud> hwilde, and inittab is replaced by the scripts in /etc/event.d , you can see an example in tty1 in that dir
<JoshJ> Filled-Void: which driver? the free one or the proprietary one?
<Jonathan> ok
<Jonathan> so can I find guidence thre
<hwilde> JoshJ, I have this shell script.  It starts the file, checks the pid every 3s, restarts, sends email.  But this monitor script Also Dies sometimes :/
<Filled-Void> JoshJ, Restricted. Would installing thmes have any effect on screen resolution?
<Jonathan> for
<Jonathan> wireless
<JoshJ> Filled-Void: possibly. the restricted one can't really be helped; nobody here has the code for it etc
<hwilde> nickrud, but how does it monitor them... is it a sleep timer or in crontab or just continuous cpu usage
<Jonathan> i will look at that thank you very much!
<Jonathan> Ubotu
<hwilde> !fixres |
<ubotu> : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoshJ> Filled-Void: if you recently switched, that could be the reason
<JoshJ> and yeah, check that
<Filled-Void> JoshJ, i did try some icon themes and gtk themes maybe Let me try resettign everyhtignback and remove awn
<hwilde> FixVideoResolutionHowto on the wiki
<nickrud> hwilde, the init process controls that ....  as long as it's running
<Fezzler> In Ubuntu 7.10, how can I get a simple Web Server running and a page serving the files I wish to download to my handheld?
<nickrud> hwilde, but if init dies, so does the computer
<J-e-f-f-A> Is a5benwillis still around?
<hwilde> nickrud, yeah i am not trying to make it less stable here obviously... but my program dies sometimes, and the monitor script can also die (rare but true).  I either have to wrap it with another monitor script or add to crontab
<scguy318> Fezzler: install and configure Apache, though the latter part I can't tell you much about
<JoshJ> Fezzler: apache? though i'm not sure how "simple" apache is
<hwilde> !lampp | Fezzler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timfrost> hwilde, JoshJ: NO , init will NOT call a script's restart method.  Scripts in /etc/init.d are only called if they have a link in /etc/rcX.d named to start with S (start) or K (kill), and are called as the run level changes
<adamonline46> Dangit, once again I've wasted 30+ mins ripping a DVD.  Does anyone know what it takes to make a default install of Kubuntu with k9copy successfully rip a dvd?  The sounds seems to work, but that's about it... The video is just a black screen, or in the past, a still screeny of the .avi
<achandrashekar> yo..is there a better guide than the advanced bash scripting guide out there to learn bash scripting and get a better handle on sed and awk?
<JoshJ> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hwilde> timfrost, yeh thats what i thought... can't just us the restart method
<hwilde> Fezzler, yeah lamp that's waht you want. I thought it was spelled lampp tho.  or xampp
<Fezzler> I'm trying to link an old HP620LX WinCE 2.11 device to my Ubuntu PC.  Multisync did not work.  I know have a ppp connection between the two devices but stumped on how to get files across?
<hwilde> timfrost, so I should just monitor it with crontab then?  how is crontab guaranteed to run every minute
<JoshJ> Fezzler: SSH?
<Cra2> i'm attempting to install a .prc on my new treo, but i can't find anything besides changing owner name in gnome-pilot
<achandrashekar> Is there support for Sparc distro of Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> hwilde: Is LAMP a lot to go through to exchange a few files?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: are they both connected over the internet?
<nickrud> hwilde, you might find monit interesting ... as long as it doesn't die either :)
<Fezzler> Joshj: How?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: or are they networked together somehow?
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Direct Connection using ttyS0 on Ubuntu and ppp on CE device
<nickrud> hwilde, here's a brief howto http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-monitor-and-restart-linux-unix-service.html
<JoshJ> i've never used ttys0 :(
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> #jakarta
<Fezzler> Joshj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49663/
<mitha_muAni3sTh> #jakarta
<hwilde> nickrud, that is interesting nice googling.  but i think i trust a crontab 2minute rather than that unknown monit package lol
<JoshJ> Fezzler: sorry, but i really can't help you if you're doing it that way. given an internet connection (or even a LAN connection) you can use SSH, FTP, HTTP, whatever
<JoshJ> hopefully you figure it out because you really shouldn't need to do it via internet *shrug*
<timfrost> hwilde: Yes, crontab is probably best.  Put an explicit entry in /etc/crontab like '* * * * * root <cmd>' where <cmd> is the script to check the status of your process, and restart it if necessary.   The 'root' entry specifies to run the script as the root user.  The asterisks tell cron to schedule it every minute.  There are other places to put scripts that are run on a daily or hourly interval, but those scripts 
<Fezzler> JoshJ: It also suggests "using an off-site web server"
<hwilde> timfrost,  u mean goto superuser type crontab -e and add   */2 * * * * cmd
<Fezzler> JoshJ: "Start up 'Pocket Explorer' and enter the URL of you desktop machine, which should have a Web Server running and a page serving the software you wish to download. If you want to use an off-site web server then the IP-forwarding will need to  be configure correctly - This is too complicated to explain here. "
<JoshJ> no, it's actually suggesting you don't use an offsite one
<JoshJ> your desktop machine is easy for it to get to, otherwise requires forwarding
<timfrost> hwilde:
<timfrost> hwilde: Yes, or sudo vi /etc/crontab
<hwilde> timfrost, u should use crontab -e never edit that file directly
<Fezzler> JoshJ: In the PocketPC browser I'm loading http://192.168.1.102.  Is that good enough?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: do you have the web server set up?
<JoshJ> that stands a pretty good chance of being it (or 192.168.1.1) but it's pointless if you don't have a webserver set up :p
<Fezzler> JoshJ: No.  That's what I don't know how/what to do.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 set up.
<JoshJ> Fezzler: just do sudo apt-get install sshd
<Fezzler> JoshJ: LAMP is recommended?
<JoshJ> if the CE thing has SSH, anyway
<JoshJ> if you need a full-fledged webserver, yes, LAMP
<JoshJ> i have no idea how apache works though :/
<Fezzler> JoshJ: WHat os ssh and how will it alter my existing Ubuntu set up?
<MrPiracy> could anyone please tell me how i can reinstall module TYPE1? xorg.0.log says this module does not exist
<JoshJ> sshd lets you receive SSH connections (you already have the outgoing SSH program)
<Fezzler> JoshJ: I believe I have ssh installed.
<JoshJ> you do have the outgoing one, you probably don't have the incoming one
<J-e-f-f-A> anyone doing FTA here?
<ogre> whats a good video joining app?
<JoshJ> basically you just do ssh username@ipaddress and then you can do what you need to.. for file transfer you'll end up using scp, but that's done over ssh
<achandrashekar> Anyone doing anything cool with asterisk and Ubuntu?
<adamonline46> Do I need any special packages to play a .avi?
<Cra2> how do i run gnome-pilot? i can run gnome-pilot settings and gnome-pilot-make-password, but not gnome-pilot
<carpediem> adamonline46: depends, avi is just a wrapper
<JoshJ> if you have PUTTY, winSCP or similar on the CE, or a SSH program of some sort, you can use SSH to transfer stuff
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Wow.  Perhaps I should go the terminal route, like minicom
<RoshanK> adamonline46, i believe that the easiest would be to install vlc that should install the codecs required
<JoshJ> scp SourceFile.ext user@host:directory/TargetFile.ext
<JoshJ> scp user@host:folder/SourceFile.ext TargetFile.ext
<JoshJ> (if you're using SCP)
<Alchera> http://www.medibuntu.org/ <==
<JoshJ> it's part of ssh though, and obviously the @host one has to have sshd installed
<adamonline46> carpediem: Oh really?  Hmm.  That's news to me.  I'm wondering if I'm having problems ripping video, or playing my rips.  I really dunno where to go from here...
<JoshJ> you could also use telnet actually, i'm pretty sure CE has telnet built in
<adamonline46> RoshanK: I'll search for that package, thank you
<bullgard4> Is there a Synaptic procedure available which is roughly equivalent to apt-cache show <package-name>?
<Fezzler> JoshJ: I would learn a lot, which is my goal with Ubuntu, but that seems complicated.  I could also stick an Ethernet card in the HP620LX and connect via internet
<timfrost> !avi | adamonline46
<ubotu> adamonline46: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mapez> Has anyone here got their Wii remotes working with Ubuntu?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: well, if you did it via internet you'd need some sort of internet file transfer
<JoshJ> which would be HTTP (web pages, requiring apache or some other web server); FTP; SSH (SCP); Telnet; whatever
<bullgard4> Kann man mittels Synaptic zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis kommen wie mittels des Befehls apt-cache show <Paketname>?
<JoshJ> unless you're doing it by e-mailing yourself, but that's not how you're "supposed" to do it
<Myrtti> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fezzler> JoshJ: WinCE has ScottyFTP and Firefox has FTP too
<JoshJ> bullgard4: if you highlight the program in synaptic , right-click, properties, and hit "description" you can get a lot of it
<ogre> can anyone tell me the name of a good video joining app?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: Firefox's FTP is a downloader, not a server. you'll need a FTP server such as ftpd
<Fezzler> JoshJ: For my own education, with some sort of sock on Pocket Explorer connecting to my Ubuntu pc, and Ubuntu establishing a ppp connection, what do I have?
<Alchera> god i love google
<Fezzler> joshJ: samba?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: no
<JoshJ> i think it's just an internet forwarding type thing
<Alchera> it goes stereo with cider
<JoshJ> i'm not very familiar with ppp
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Well how do CE devices "see" windows file systems?
<JoshJ> as NTFS
<alfermp> hey guys can anyone have a link for intall cairo-dock?
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Ubuntu have NTSF?
<JoshJ> samba is for networked file systems
<JoshJ> (and to windows, it's "SMB")
<JoshJ> Fezzler: NTFS is a file system, you don't use it to transfer files
<JoshJ> so unless you can mount the palm's hard drive as a NTFS drive in Ubuntu that's not relevant
<JoshJ> (if you can, that's a pretty easy way to transfer stuff)
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Well, when a CE device is connected to WIN98, the device is mounted and you can drag n drop files
<alfermp> hey guys can anyone tell me a link for install cairo-dock?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: it's possible, check ntfs-config and see if it finds a NTFS drive that matches your palm
<Fezzler> JoshJ: this is interesting
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Now?
<mapez> Has anyone here got their wiimotes working?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: if it's plugged up, sure
<adamonline46> timfrost: I'm already using the latest kubuntu-restricted-extras (I'm on 7.10)... Any other ideas?
<bullgard4> JoshJ: As an example I have taken the program package 'debian-archive-keyring'. I cannot extract half as much information when using Synaptics as you suggested compared with apt-cache show debian-archive-keyring.
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Where do I find ntfs-config, command line?
<rich1> hi.  i can't play yahoo chess on opera.  i'm using gutsy and opera 9.25.
<JoshJ> it's a program
<JoshJ> you probably have to install it
<JoshJ> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, then run it via command line or alt-f2
<Fezzler> JoshJ: GNOME menu item or command line app?
<JoshJ> it's in the gnome menu for me
<jjgan> hello
<alfermp> Hey guys can anyone tell me a link for install cairo-dock?
<ElFwTer> :)
<jjgan> i ve a problem, i m using the last stable ubuntu for programing LAMP but i ve no access to internet with this computer, so i need the pakage to install apache and co but how I can resolve dependency ?
<adamonline46> RoshanK: Is VLC just another ripper?
<Alchera> alfermp: http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<timfrost> adamonline46: if the links ubotu suggested don't help, then I have no ideas.   I run Gnome, and don't use the PC for audio or video :-(
<JoshJ> alfermp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570  <-- circa last year though
<alfermp> Alchera, The requested URL /trac was not found on this server.
<adamonline46> timfrost: That's ok, I understand.  Thank you anyway!
<LordOfThePigs> how can I find out which driver I use for my wifi Atheros card
<rich1> how do i call ubotu for info?
<alfermp> tk u JoshJ
<JoshJ> rich1: do !subject
<JoshJ> ie, !wifi or !flash
<rich1> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rich1> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Myrtti> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Myrtti> urgh
<rich1> tx, joshj.
<SJrX> I'm trying to install some packages and there seems to be a collision in some files. That is that they are trying to touch the exact same file. How can I get apt to not treat this like an error.
<LordOfThePigs> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SJrX> I realize that this might be bad in general, but for these packages it won't be an issue.
<ElFwTer> Who knows about crack the router?
<JoshJ> SJrX: you can do force, but you're better off trying to solve the problem
<ElFwTer> Who knows about crack the router?
<Myrtti> ElFwTer: why are you asking
<Alchera> alfermp: if ound this also >> https://developer.berlios.de/projects/cairo-dock/
<timfrost> !ask | ElFwTer
<SJrX> JoshJ how do I do that with apt?
<ubotu> ElFwTer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alfermp> perfect tk u Alchera
<Alchera> :)
<jjgan> how can i resolve dependency on my laptop without internet connection ?
<dirkg3nt1y> apt-get probably has a pretend feature
<JoshJ> SJrX:  you'll need to use dpkg and --force-conflicts, i think
<Fezzler> JoshJ: ntfs-config not installed.  If I install it, will it confict with my Samba/SMB settings?
<JoshJ> Fezzler: no, it shouldn't
<Fezzler> shouldn't but could?
<Kuroachia> I'm a bit curious. I reformated my Desktop and I'm yet to install an OS; can I set up two partitions and set up XP on one install and Ubuntu on the other?
<JoshJ> i don't think it even touches smb stuff
<JoshJ> Kuroachia: yeah
<JoshJ> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kuroachia> Excellent, one other quick question. When I do boot up my system will it prompt me for the OS each time?
<JoshJ> yes
<JoshJ> Kuroachia: install windows first
<JoshJ> it'll save you a headache :)
<JoshJ> and read the instructions on that page
<Fezzler> JoshJ: I think I'll go the Ethernet or terminal route tomorrow.
<JoshJ> SJrX:  so download the .deb... apt-get install -d packagename then dpkg -i --force-conflicts package
<Kuroachia> JoshJ: All right I'll take a look. Hopefully there won't be anything surprising. :)
<Fezzler> I can serve files to my ISP home page and download them from there
<SJrX> hmmmm no it's not a package conflict its files that get touched by it.
<SJrX> Hmmmm
<SJrX> damn KDE packages
<JoshJ> SJrX: do man dpkg and look under the --force- options
<SJrX> hmmm yeah I know that, I was hoping to do this with apt since there is a bunch and I don't want to download a crap load of debs.
<JoshJ> overwrite may do what you want, breaks may do what you want, i'm not sure
<Fezzler> JoshJ: seems odd that transfering files via serial port is so tough.  I do it with my old Tandy Model 100 on all sorts of devices
<JoshJ> Fezzler: i'm sure it's actually quite easy, it's just that i don't know how to do it >_<
<Fezzler> JoshJ: One last.  So I have a PPP connection between the two devices but no software to communicate?
<JoshJ> i don't think i've plugged ANYTHING into a serial port in upwards of 5 years...
<JoshJ> Fezzler: it's likely that you do (or that it's in the repositories, anyway) and just don't know what it is :/
<rich1> ok.  i went through the comm help page for opera and still can't play yahoo chess in opera.  the applet loads then goes gray.  anyone have any ideas?
<Batma8> hey guys..anyone in here use fedora?
<BubblegumTate> I'm in xfce and my panels aren't showing and I can't bring up the panels manager. How can I kill/fix this?
<dirkg3nt1y>  Is there a good website for infomation on ... irc?  I need to find some networks and channels - particularly an chanell for xbox.
<dirkg3nt1y> BubblegumTate just run xfce-panel in the terminal - you can add it to the startup programs.
<BubblegumTate> sankyuu
<timfrost> Fezzler: For serial comms, ppp gives you an IP stack, but x/y/z modem may be better - these may be what the Tandy used
<BubblegumTate> dirkg3nt1y: umm, it doesn't seem to be there?
<JoshJ> dirkg3nt1y: does irssi have a grep-like command?
<dirkg3nt1y> doh, uh what is that xfce-panel?  or the terminal app?
<JoshJ> if so, just hop on a random IRC server and do /list and grep for "xbox"
<dirkg3nt1y> JoshJ, I think it does, I've just started it.
<JoshJ> you may want to do like /list 10 or /list 50 so you don't get 1000 channels :p
<rich1> can anyone here help with opera?
<cars> BubblegumTate: if nothing is coming up, you can save your work and just press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<BubblegumTate> I am fix it
<BubblegumTate> it's called xfce4-panel
<BubblegumTate> thanks
<BubblegumTate> ... that sounds a bit sarky now that I read it back, but in fact it was genuine
<SJrX> Hmmmm on second thought I really shouldn't have forced that
<JoshJ> SJrX: what'd i say about forcing? :)
<SJrX> :P
<SJrX> yeah
<SJrX> I've gotten out of worse
<SJrX> I hate KDE 4
<rich1> how do i use grep with the /list command?
<JoshJ> same thing i told the other guy, i have no idea how irssi's grep works
<Corporeal> ack
<Corporeal> i hath been ping'd
 * Casey slaps Thecks around a bit with a large trout
<Corporeal> or maybe #ubuntu was
<Corporeal> either way, twas weird. silly mirc
<JoshJ> you could also log the /list and grep the log file normally *shrug*
<Myrtti> Thecks: !
<JoshJ> Corporeal: it's not mirc, it's Thecks doing a ping on everyone ;[
<Corporeal> i thought so. weird.
<Corporeal> holy crap. 19 second ping.
<Thecks> =[
<Corporeal> WHOA
 * JoshJ groans
<Myrtti> quit fooling around!
<Corporeal> wow thats too much pinging.
<Corporeal> im never doing that again
<mapez> does anyone know if its possible to button map with cwiid?
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Ubuntu=Minicom  HP=Fake dial command with numbers as 000-000-000  Fired right up
<Thecks> My bad, sorry :S
<JoshJ> Fezzler: lol
<Fezzler> JoshJ: Tomorrow I try file exchanges
<JoshJ> Fezzler: have fun :)
<tempnic> wow
<marx2k> quick question... if I have 32-bit Ubuntu installed, whats the easiest method of upgrading to 64 bit? Total reinstall?
<qwerty121> Hi all! Installed build-essential. but can't find stdio.h in /usr/include. Any clue?
<noshutdown> has anyone had problems with ubunt 7.10 live disk on amd systems with ati video cards?
<sdornan> can't find stdio? that'd definitely not a good thing
<Myrtti> qwerty121: sudo updatedb; locate stdio.h
<Myrtti> qwerty121: do you have the headers and -dev files installed?
<Slart> marx2k: afaik, yes. You'll have to reinstall
<qwerty121> Myritti: dunno. How can i find out?
<timfrost> marx2k: Correct - you can add 32-bit support to a 64-bit environment, but a full re-install is needed to convert from one to the other
<marx2k> timfrost: damn. ok, thanks :) Any idea how stable the 64 bit is nowadays?
<antixpaul> noshutdown I installed from the latest kubuntu a few days ago and my gfx is ati, I had so few problems I feel kind of cheated :(
<Myrtti> qwerty121: what are you trying to compile anyway?
<qwerty121> Myritti: C
<Myrtti> qwerty121: what app?
<qwerty121> Myritti: i am trying to compile c programs. Your code gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49664/ But should not it be in /usr/include instead of /usr/include/bits?
<antixpaul> with gcc?
<qwerty121> yap
<Kuroachia> Not to interrupt but another question if anyone has an answer. My laptop has been having trouble playing DVD's now that I have installed ubuntu and I'm wondering if it might be due to my videocard or my diskdrive? I've tried several DVD's and they all give me a sort of pixelated look (have a screenshot if you're wondering). Any recommendations? Like I said, there was no problem when I was using the factory pre-installed os&drivers.
<Myrtti> qwerty121: it is in /usr/include
<JoshJ> Kuroachia: have you installed the usual medibuntu stuff yet?
<qwerty121> but you saw the output of locate stdio.h?
<Myrtti> yeah?
<Myrtti> it says it *is* in /usr/include
<JoshJ> !medibuntu | Kuroachia
<ubotu> Kuroachia: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JoshJ> (sorry, I'm headed to sleep now, it's 3 am)
<JoshJ> good nght, hope you get it working
<Myrtti> I need to get to work
<timfrost> qwerty121:  did build-essential install? More significantly, did libc6-dev install (because that is the package containing  /usr/include/stdio.h?
<qwerty121> Myritti: isn't it in /usr/include/bits/
<qwerty121> timfrost: no, i dint. can you gimme the code
<Myrtti> yes, it's there too
<Myrtti> me, work. ciao
<qwerty121> Myritti: oops! i am sorry. I missed it
<antixpaul> why not just use apt qwerty121?
<timfrost> qwerty121: sudo apt-get install  libc6-dev.   Should have been installed by 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<qwerty121> tanx, timfrost
<timfrost> qwerty121: good luck
<BoyBs> ciaoo
<qwerty121> timfrost: it's already installed
<BoyBs> ci sono italiani qua?
<RoshanK> timfrost, could you help me set azureus as the app that opens .torrent files?
<mOrO^> My mp3 player is often times not recognized by my system. Can someone steer me?
<RoshanK> m0r0^ what mp3 player do you have?
<mOrO^> RCA
<mOrO^> RoshanK, Opal
<timfrost> qwerty121: there muist be other dependencies that you are missing.  What are you trying to build?
<mOrO^> RoshanK, it recognizes and functions perfectly well, sometimes.
<BoyBs> ci sono italiani qua?
<ogre> !it BoyBs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it boybs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogre> !it | BoyBs
<ubotu> BoyBs: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Alchera> BoyBs: ci non può essere
<qwerty121> timfrost: please take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49665/ i am a n00b when it comes to C :(
<RoshanK> m0r0^ well i not sure for RCA mp3 players but what i did for my creative zen vision m was first to update its firmware (you would get it from the manufacturer's site if any, i had to update firmware through windows) and then i installed gnomad2 through synaptic
<timfrost> RoshanK: I don't use torrents
<RoshanK> timfrost do you know how i can set specific app to handle a type of file?
<ogre> RoshanK,  go to properties of the file u want to use
<RoshanK> ogre, thank you
<ogre> RoshanK,  no problem :)
<Silver_Fox> hey, does anyone know how i can disable only the speakers on my laptop ?
<antixpaul> Silver_Fox: you probably want to enable jacksense? so when you plug headphones in the speakers stop?
<Silver_Fox> antixpaul,  OMG YEAS!!!!
<antixpaul> right click the volume icon in your tray and open the mixer, there should be a switches tab with the option to enable jacksense
<Silver_Fox> antixpaul,  sorry bout that, YOU KNOW HOW TO DO THAT THO!?>!?! how!~?
<gkasinath> Hey all! Anyone had any luck with ATI X300 and dual head with different resolutions?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Could an owner of an English Ubuntu 7.10 release please nopaste the output of 'apt-cache show debian-archive-keyring'.
<antixpaul> find it Silver_Fox?
<timfrost> qwerty121: The main error is because of the quote characters - single quote (') is for ONE CHARACTER while doube quotes (") is for a string
<Silver_Fox> antixpaul,  what? did u send me a link? i loged out by accedent
<Hellevator> has anyone been able to successfully connect to their TI calc with TILP?
<lonejack_> Hi all, what is the best SVN with GUI to install on gnome?
<antixpaul> 08:01 < antixpaul> right click the volume icon in your tray and open the mixer, there should be a switches tab with the option to enable jacksense
<gkasinath> Hey all! Anyone had any luck with ATI X300 and dual head with different resolutions?
<antixpaul> the mixer you have will depend on whether you're using gnome or kde, in kde it's called KMix
<jeffgr> gkasinath: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sunugg> how do I set vim to undo last few commands I did, its defaulting to 1 history line only now
<nina-palma> hola
<nina-palma> necesito ayuda
<Slart> !es | nina-palma
<ubotu> nina-palma: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bullgard4> que ayuda queres?
<jeffgr> gkasinath: I think in Gutsy, you can just open up the Screen and Graphics Preferences and configure dual-head with a GUI window
<nina-palma> soy muy novata en esto
<nina-palma> no pude instalar el grub
<bullgard4> nina-palma: Es necessario hablar in Engles aqui.
<nina-palma> lo siento
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, I tried that and it didnt work. I have also tried a couple of howtos from ubuntuforums.org with not much luck.
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, I m running Gutsy btw.
<jeffgr> gkasinath: do you have the restricted ATI drivers?
<timfrost> qwerty121: The main error is because of the quote characters - single quote (') is for ONE CHARACTER while doube quotes (") is for a string.  You need to use the correct quotes.
<gkasinath> yes, I downloaded that via the restricted driver manager. I also tried the driver (catalyst) from ATI, whats the difference between them btw?
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, sorry I forgot to highlite you on my previous response which is: yes, I downloaded that via the restricted driver manager. I also tried the driver (catalyst) from ATI, whats the difference between them btw?
<jeffgr> gkasinath: i don't really know, i have an nvidia card, but hold on i'm looking some stuff up for you
<timfrost> qwerty121_:  the example you cited needs double quotes (") because it is a string ("Hi!")
<luke_> antixpaul,   So, how do i get this jacksesne thingy?
<Lustblader> my internet works only when i am on the live cd and not when i'm on ubuntu proper
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, okie.. I have already tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=ATI+X300+dual+head and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592016&highlight=ATI+X300+dual+head and am about to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<antixpaul> are you using gnome or kde luke_ ?
<luke_> er, i duno, gnome i think.
<luke_> Wait, compiz
<luke_> fusion
<luke_> antixpaul,  gnome
<jeffgr> gkasinath: x.org has some beta driver for R300
<jeffgr> gkasinath: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/R300_Portal here is info about your card..
<jeffgr> gkasinath: sorry, i don't think i'm the best at helping you with this.. i don't have an ATi card :-/
<gkasinath> thanks for that mate, I ll give it a shot too.
<antixpaul> luke_: you should have a volume icon in your system tray? if you open it and go to the "mixer" there should be a switches tab with the option to enable jacksense
<antixpaul> luke_: I'm using KDE at the moment so I can't check
<luke_> antixpaul,  nope, nothing called jacksense
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, thanks again mate, you have pointed me to a direction I wasnt looking, thats a lot of help! :)
<jeffgr> gkasinath: no problem
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, do you know the difference between the ATI driver from ATI, DRI, VESA and MergedFB ones?
<luke_> antixpaul,  is it called off hook?
<luke_> antixpaul,  isent there a way to just disable the laptop speakers?
<kraut> moin
<New> :0
<New> :)
<jeffgr> gkasinath: sorry the late response, if you are still there i can tell you
<jeffgr> jeffgr: the vesa driver you don't want because that is like a generic thing
<jeffgr> gkasinath: the vesa driver you don't want because that is like a generic thing
<gkasinath> okie
<gkasinath> jeffgr, okie. So no to VESA
<jeffgr> gkasinath: DRI allows you to do 3d accelerated stuff i think, you can read more about it here: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<antixpaul> luke_: not tht I know of, I've always used jacksense
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, yup, reading that.
<jeffgr> gkasinath: MergedFB seems like what you want.. it says it allows for dual heads
<jeffgr> gkasinath: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/MergedFB
<gkasinath> jeffgr, okie.. I havent tried MergedFB yet I am going to try it in a moment.
<jeffgr> gkasinath: good luck
<gkasinath> jeffgr, on my desktop, which was running Windoze till I pulled it out and installed Ubuntu (I am very impressed with Ubuntu, which I have been using on my notebook since 6.06), I could have the task bar give separate list of windows. Can the same be done w/ ubuntu mergedfb? watdya reckon?
<jeffgr> gkasinath: i'm pretty sure you can..
<jeffgr> gkasinath: so you want it to span on to both screens as one bar?
<frederick85> I had a problem installing ubuntu from alternative cd
<frederick85> when it gets to the point scanning apt mirror it freezes
<frederick85> so I keep pulling out of installation at that point
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, well, I dont want it to span both screens as one bar. Infact I want both screens to be independent w/ different desktop wallpaper and gamma settings.
<luke_> antixpaul, will it fix my problems if i switch to kde?
<jeffgr> gkasinath: okay, well you can actually do that pretty easily
<jeffgr> gkasinath: when you make the task bar, just set it to show windows from only the current workspace
<bil1> hello everybody... is the tracker-tool working with ubuntu 6.10? for me (on 3 different machines, some in english, some in german) it does not work, i.e. when I search something, I get "some results" , but in the details window, there is nothing shown.
<jeffgr> gkasinath: (it is by default), so i guess you just need to have both monitors on separate workspaces
<frederick85> ubuntu's alternative installer's broken
<sodearz> hey all
<luke_> antixpaul,  can you help me with this please?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620928&goto=nextnewest    i'm a noob and i think this might work.
<slyder> i'm trying to apply  a ppf patch with applyppf and when i enter the command it tells me the file doesn't exist even though i can see it when i do a ls of the directory and also inside of the file manager, anyone know why it says it doesn't exist?
<jeffgr> frederick85: have you verified the cd to make sure it was burned correctly?
<jeffgr> slyder: i think what you need to do is ./filename instead of just filename
<gkasinath> Jeffgr, uumm.. well you lost me entirely mate. Here is what I have.. I have two monitors, one a Benq 202W (22" widescreen) which is to be my primary and I have a Dell 1907FP as secondary. The pri has 1680x1050 resolution and the secondary should have 1280x1024 resolution. Problem 1: The resolution of secondary is not at 1280x1024, although I have set the same in xorg.conf. Problem 2: When I added a new panel to secondary monitor an
<gkasinath> d included the window list thingy, it displays all windows.
<slyder> ok i'll give that a try jeffgr
<gkasinath> jeffgr, sorry about the long message.
<scguy318> !ops | hotsauce_drinker
<ubotu> hotsauce_drinker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<frederick85> jeffgr: no theres a flaw in installer design and when it comes to scanning apt mirror it freezes
<sodearz> -list
<frederick85> jeffgr: it doesn't let you specify an apt mirror
<jeffgr> what the heck is hotsaunce_drinker?
<Amaranth> hotsauce_drinker: Don't do that.
<hyper___ch> hiho, I wonder why the DesktopCD does not offer full-system encryption upon installation?
<slyder> tried the ./filename still says that file doesn't exist
<jeffgr> slyder: can you tell me the exact command
<antixpaul> luke_: open add/remove programs then search for "gnome alsa mixer"
<luke_> antixpaul,  installed that, i just need help compiling the other things
<jeffgr> gkasinath: okay, so on the workspace manager, do the workspaces look extra wide?
<gkasinath> jeffgr, yup. :(
<slyder> applyppf RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso patch.ppf, this was before trying your ./filename jeffgr
<frederick85> jeffgr: it is the same with debian, It forces me to use primitive mirrors on installation
<jeffgr> gkasinath: okay so you are spanning displays so it thinks it is one screen basically
<frederick85> jeffgr: there is no option of networkless installation is there?
<antixpaul> luke_: just "sudo apt-get install alsa-base"
<frederick85> from alternative
<jeffgr> frederick85: i was just about to say your network card might not be recognized by default
<luke_> antixpaul,  will that install all the plugins?
<jeffgr> slyder: can you type applyppf --help
<frederick85> jeffgr: the config for it worked and dhcp worked, problem is scanning the apt mirror doesn't so perhaps server is down
<antixpaul> luke_: I'm not sure but I doubt you need them
<frederick85> jeffgr: i'd like a minimal ubuntu installation without network, so I can configure it to a local server and do it myself later, thats the fun of it
<luke_> antixpaul,  doesent work :(
<gkasinath> jeffgr, hhmm... okie.. I do have two device, monitor and screen sections in xorg.conf to represent each of them.
<slyder> yea i did that jeffgr but file help also does not exist haha
<jeffgr> frederick85: maybe so, try installing it with the network cable unplugged, i'm pretty sure you don't need internet to install it
<antixpaul> luke_: did you open the gnome alsa mixer?
<jeffgr> slyder: do you have applyppf installed?
<luke_> antixpaul,  ya
<jeffgr> gkasinath: there are some different modes, try a different one, i can't recall them off the top of my head, i'll look them up in a sec
<frederick85> jeffgr: I did and it kept asking me to configure my network card, very rude installer...
<jeffgr> frederick85: that is pretty lame, you can't use the regular installer?
<slyder> yea i'm pretty sure i do since it gives me this with the copyright info, ApplyPPF v2.0 for Linux/Unix (c) Icarus/Paradox
<slyder> File ./RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso does not exist.
<ompaul> frederick85, did you report a bug to launchpad.net?
<jeffgr> slyder: just run the command applyppf --help with nothing else
<slyder> tried that jeffgr, ApplyPPF v2.0 for Linux/Unix (c) Icarus/Paradox
<slyder> File --help does not exist.
<slyder> when i open the sourcecode it does tell you what to type in for the command which i did but it still says my iso file doesn't exist even though it's there
<antixpaul> luke_: the first option down the bottom in gnome alsa mixer is Headphone Jack Sense?
<luke_> antixpaul,  nope..
<jeffgr> slyder: you know the file names are case sensitive? can you get it to finish the file for you with tab-completion?
<ompaul> slyder, do this: ls -al RE* does it say that there is a RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso
<slyder> yea that's what i've been doing typing in the first 3 letters in caps and hitting tab to complete each time i've tried jeffgr
<slyder> indeed it does ompaul, -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 4674820096 2007-12-26 07:22 RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso
<antixpaul> luke_: are you running 7.10? I have gnome alsa mixer open and the first option is Headphone JackSense ^^
<luke_> antixpaul,  yup, gusty
<luke_> antixpaul,  MIX, CALLER ID, EXTERNAL AMP, OFFHOOK.  those are the only options
<jeffgr> slyder: don't you need the patch.ppf file in the same directory?
<slyder> yea it's there too but it's saying the iso file doesn't exist not the patch file
<jeffgr> gkasinath: there are different modes, at least in nvidia like twinview and xinerama, i don't know what they are in ATi though :[
<slyder> and from the source code it says to use this command, Usage: ApplyPPF <Binfile> <PPF-File>\n"), which i've been using, except i named mine applyppf all in lowercase when compiling
<jeffgr> slyder: the permissions look all messed up, also why it is being owned by root:plugdev
<slyder> well it's on a ntfs drive and that's how ubuntu set it up i haven't messed with the default actions
<jeffgr> slyder: oohhh, try copying it to your home directory and doing it there
<slyder> wish i could but i don't have enough hard drive space in my home directory to fit this thing heh
<jeffgr> slyder: you need to have write access, get ntfs-3g
<slyder> well i've been writing stuff to the ntfs drive for a couple of days now but let me check to make sure i have ntfs-3g installed
<gkasinath> jeffgr, hhmm okie... I ll try my best and if I have any success write a story about it on ubuntu forums! :) \
<luke_> .........
<jeffgr> gkasinath: when you followed the tutorials on the ubuntu formus, did they not work at all?
<jeffgr> slyder: the file is being owned by root, try doing sudo chown yourusername:yourusername RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso
<slyder> yea checked the synaptic package manager ntfs-3g is installed
<slyder> k i'll give it a go jeffgr
<slyder> i ran that and it still appears as plugdev
<jeffgr> slyder: try sudo chmod 777 RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso
<jeffgr> slyder: then try the applyppf thing
<gkasinath> jeffgr, not really no. I am stuck with the two problems I listed before and the mouse cursor is garbled square block on the secondary monitor, and the 3D fancy stuff doesnt work.
<gkasinath> jeffgr, brb have to get the phone.
<slyder> when i list i still get this -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 4674820096 2007-12-26 07:22 RESIDENT_EVIL_EXTINCTION.iso
<slyder> and still says it doesn't exist when i run applyppf
<jeffgr> slyder: try sudo applyppf etc :D
<slyder> i wonder if their is anything else to apply ppf patches i couldn't find anything but this when i was searching
<slyder> and not much documentation about it or how to use it
<Alchera> lol "applyppf thing" is soooooo DALnet
<slyder> heh already gave sudo applyppf a go when i was trying to change the permissions
<slyder> anything better for applying them Alchera?
<Alchera> it was the end bit .. was amusing .. i use "thingie" myself lol
<pradip> fgdfgr
<slyder> well i guess their is no real solution to this problem of mine if only i had more space free on my home drive but thanks for all the help jeffgr
<qwe> co jest
<crazy_bus>  I have a weird problem in kaffeine.  When I´m watching a dvd and alt+tab to another program and come back everything inside the windows starts to shake while playing.  It also continues when I pause.  It sometimes stops after a few seconds and other times doesn't is there any way to fix it?
<majikins> hello
<majikins> can anyone help on a server config I'm looking to do?
<ompaul> majikins, I can't at this stage but the channel might be able to if you expressed the objective fully on one line, the reason I can't is I am rubbish at telepathy ;-)
<phrac> haha
<uchazco> Hi... will a deb with 2006.2 as its version overwrite 2006.1 (just checking :) )? If so will the old version be removed or will the new one just overwrite it?
<ompaul> uchazco,  yes /  removed
<majikins> I'm in South africa and looking to buy components here - looking to do a file server for 25 users
<ompaul> majikins, how is that one line?
<uchazco> Ah good :) I'm making some .debs so just wanted to be certain how they work :)
<ompaul> the full problem on one line
<syc_> greeting
<phrac> greets
<syc_> anybody can help me? i have a 'mounting' problem
<New> i m free, and anybody?
<teKnofreak> syc_, tell your problem than asking..
<livingdaylight> how does one kill a process?
<mOrO^> I have an mp3 player device that is sometimes recognized by my system, and works great...and sometimes it ISNT recognized. And when it is recognized I have to fiddle with turning it on, off etc.
<phrac> get  NEW CABLE?
<uchazco> livingdaylight - the eaisiest way is to use the system monitor under System->Admin
<phrac> sorry for caps
<syc_> how can i mount a partition in read-write mode for user?
<sigra> Does anyone know why amarok would be working then stop..its giving me this error evertime i click on a station now No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.  or no plugin installed
<sigra> I googled it but no luck
<jussi01> sigra: is it an mms:// adderess?
<sigra> juss its http address
<jussi01> sigra: hmm, it may mean you need the restricted packages installed...
<syc_> i've tried to add 'rw,user' on my /etc/fstab but it didnt work
<jussi01> !restricted | sigra
<ubotu> sigra: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> syc_: have you looked at !fstab pages?
<sigra> k thanks..reading now
<syc_> jussi01:  i have read it
<jussi01> !tab | sigra
<ubotu> sigra: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sigra> tab sigra
<sigra> tab|sigra
<malnilion> The tab button
<syc_> /dev/hda3       /media/data2    auto    user,rw 0       0 <== is this correct ?
<syc_> that my fstab line
<sigra> hmm
<sigra> how change my nick
<Myrtti> /nick newnick
<SigraTyberian> ok
<SigraTyberian> thank you
<Myrtti> np
<ompaul> SIZUKA, got a connection problem?
<SigraTyberian> extra codecs are greyed out on my add/remove program..says i need them.
<Volvagia356> how do I change the permissions for a disk?
<student> gago
<troy_s> anyone having ipw2100 issues with a clean install of Gutsy?
<Volvagia356> How do I change permissions for a disk?
<ompaul> !repeat | Volvagia356
<ubotu> Volvagia356: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> Volvagia356, what kind of disk
<Volvagia356> harddisk
<jago> how do i open new tabs in x-chat?
<ompaul> Volvagia356, if I asked the same question again, would you like to tell us stuff about formats which partition etc
<ompaul> Volvagia356, what kind of disk
<Volvagia356> SATA EXT3
<Volvagia356> sdb1
<xecov> hi someone know italian channel ?
<DaApi> Hello. I'm newbie and lost. Please help. cant unrar files whit any program!
<malnilion> jago: XChat>New>pick a tab
<ompaul> !it | xecov
<ubotu> xecov: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<troy_s> dapi:  sudo aptitude install unrar
<xecov> grazie
<jago> malnilon, mine doesn't have that
<malnilion> jago, what xchat are you running?
<DaApi> troy_s:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jago> probably the newest one
<jago> it looks different than the one I had on FC3
<bmbernie> Volvagia356: you cant mount your disk rw ?
<ompaul> Volvagia356, so you look at what it is mounted as, for the purposes of this exercise lets call it /mount/mydisk    then we could chown the mydisk     sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /mount/mydisk  ---- warning do not do this on a paritition like / or /usr that would break it in very new and not so interesting ways - you would need a live CD to rescue your data and then a fresh install would be fastest
<malnilion> jago, you're probably running xchat-gnome
<Silver_Fox> I skrewed up bigtime guys. I really need some help now.  I folowed these derections http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472&highlight=snd_hda_intel  second post ) and ended up making it so i dont have ANY sound on my computer now, cant even open up volume control.
<troy_s> dapi:  run that then
<malnilion> jago, what I'd do is open up Synaptic, enable your universe repository, and install the regular old xchat package rather than xchat-gnome
<Volvagia356> I am already on a LiveCD
<Silver_Fox> how do i get it back to normal?!
<DaApi> =D
<Volvagia356> It's my linux partition
<jago> will do, thanks man
<Silver_Fox> please help mehh!
<Tilllinux> hiho. How do I change the names of the actions in the context-/right-click-menu? for examples the names in the "open with..." sub-menu ?
<Silver_Fox> I'll die without music :(
<malnilion> jago, no problem, took me a few minutes to figure that one out first time I tried Ubuntu :)
<jago> oh, haha :)
<Silver_Fox> OMG
<Silver_Fox> !
<ompaul> Volvagia356, what exactly is the problem when you boot the box in an ordinary way, you are making it hard for us to work out what it is you actually want to do, can you give us a few lines on it please
<Silver_Fox> someone please help.  Please?
<Volvagia356> See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637770
<xecov> hi
<xecov> in italian channel i cant find help
<Silver_Fox> hi
<xecov> i have some problems with firefox
<Silver_Fox> d9ont look here
<Silver_Fox> noone is even listening
<xecov> i try
<Silver_Fox> ok
<Silver_Fox> i'll continue trying
<Silver_Fox> HELP!
<bmbernie> Silver_Fox: please stop
<xecov> if i do not start firefox without root perimission
<Silver_Fox> ok
<Silver_Fox> Just kidding
<Silver_Fox> HELP! please
<xecov> i cant open page in java
<xecov> because java jvm does not start
<katyush-free> anybody knows how to install NVU on Gutsy?
<thor> katyush-free use kompozer, nvu isn't being supported anymore
<bmbernie> what us NVU
<Silver_Fox> xecov, what you wana do is go here http://rvb.roosterteeth.com/home.php
<Silver_Fox> =-D
<Silver_Fox> =/
<nickkuiki> my cadr reader doesn't work. it's texas instrument. what shall i do?
<Silver_Fox> =(
<ompaul> Volvagia356, okay, do this please, sudo fdisk -l     <that is a lower case L and then paste that in paste.ubuntu-nl.org   I will have to go in a couple of mins
<bmbernie> katyush-free: sudo apt-get install nvu
<mOrO^> Why would my system sometimes recognize my mp3 player, and sometimes not?
<ompaul> Volvagia356, for every linux partition you have do this sudo fsck -y /dev/WhatEver    << then try a reboot
<katyush-free> bmbernie, doesnt exist
<bmbernie> mOrO^: bad cable maybe
<malnilion> katyush-free, what is NVU?
<mOrO^> bmbernie, my mp3 player says, USB Connected
<tim167> is ogg/theora alive or is it dead? and if so, what's a good alternative ?
<idkhn> OK, I have a heap of problems with my newly installed copy of Ubuntu... would someone be able to help me solve them?
<Tilllinux> alive
<katyush-free> malakhi, its like a thin version of dreamweaver...do you know of any linux alternatives?
<bmbernie> katyush-free: what repositories do you have enabled
<katyush-free> bmbernie, multi and uni...
<ompaul> Volvagia356,  whatever you do - don't turn off until you have all this done - if it complains about superblock info you have a suspect hard drive but a bit of googling should help with finding the info you need to get to the point where you can look at other superblocks (there are several)
<Tilllinux> KompoZer
<katyush-free> bmbernie, can you apt-get NVU?
<Volvagia356> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49667/
<Silver_Fox> Ok, i'm asking nicly now.  I just need some good old fasion help.  Alright.. Here I go..  I folowed these derections http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472&highlight=snd_hda_intel  second post ) and ended up making it so i dont have ANY sound on my computer now, cant even open up volume control.   I really need help geting my sound back online, I would appreciate any help at all. Thanks and god bless you all
<idkhn> Firstly, everytime I try to install an application via the Add/Remove Applications program and I keep getting the error message "The list of applications is not available".
<tim167> Tilllinux, then why does a friend of mine have all the trouble in the world installing the xiphQT library and is there no easy installer ? and i find a page with a list of unresolved bugs like this: https://trac.xiph.org/query?groupdesc=1&group=status&component=XiphQT+-+QuickTime+Components&order=priority ?
<idkhn> I keep on clicking Refresh but it still doesnt let me install anything.
<Silver_Fox> =/
<ompaul> Volvagia356, so all you have to do it on is: /dev/sdb1
<mOrO^> katyush-free, do you do much complicated html? If not, Id download the old Netscape Composer
<bmbernie> katyush-free: according to http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-nvu-the-web-authoring-system you just need multiverse and universe
<katyush-free> mOrO^, i need something simple and graphic
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, I'd help, but I don't really know anything about alsa configuration
<mOrO^> katyush-free, actually its called Icecape Composer...it is in the repositories.
<katyush-free> bmbernie, i read this article but apt-get says it doesnt exists
<mOrO^> katyush-free, Yes, this Icecape Composer is very simple
<Volvagia356> it says that it's clean :  /dev/sdb1: clean, 114808/9601024 files, 1061068/19183610 blocks
<Tilllinux> tim167: I don't no xiphQT... is that some kind of quicktime replacement?
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,  great, thanks a million!  Neather do I.
<katyush-free> mOrO^, thanks ,I'm apt-geting Kompozer suggested by Tilllinux, then i"ll try icecape
<tim167> Tilllinux, its the component necessary to read ogg/theora on OSX
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,   I just need to undo all those steps the guy posted
<mOrO^> katyush-free, You will find Icecape Composer much easier than Kompozer
<idkhn> never mind everyone, i fixed it
<bmbernie> yeah i don't have access to nvu.  maybe it is depreciated.
<Tilllinux> yes, it is. kompozer is "a sequel" to nvu ;)
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, was your sound working before?
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,  yeah, just when i pluged in headphones, the laptop speakers wouldent turn off
<tim167> Tilllinux, the reason i'm asking is i wonder if i should continue to encode all my video in ogg/theora, since someone on #mplayer mentioned it is 'broken' and I shouldnt use it...but the thing is i have this handy java plugin to put ogg/theora videos on webpages. so i wonder if ogg/theora is still actively maintained or developed...
<fsanlu> do turning on restricted drivers (the firmware) have small possibility on making the wifi unstable?
<katyush-free> Tilllinux, so Kompozer is nvu?
<ompaul> Volvagia356, is it running okay or not?
<Tilllinux> tim167: I've been looking for a java ogg plugin :) what is it called?
<Volvagia356> I hadn't rebooted yet, should I do so now?
<Tilllinux> katyush-free: it's using nvu's code, I think
<tim167> Tilllinux, cortado i beleive
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, well, something I'm noticing about this guide is that if I recall correctly, it's telling you to install drivers that are older than what should have come with Gutsy
<katyush-free> Tilllinux, did you try it? did you try ice-cape?
<tim167> Tilllinux,  http://www.flumotion.net/cortado/
<ompaul> Volvagia356, no do that with the live CD the fsck thing
<Tilllinux> no, katyush-free :)
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,  really
<sharyari> hello
<katyush-free> ok - thank you all....
<ompaul> Volvagia356, sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<Volvagia356> I've done fsck, it says it's clean
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, 1.0.14 final was released a while back and I'm pretty sure was in Gutsy
<ompaul> Volvagia356, so then lets try a reboot
<Volvagia356> ok
<sharyari> I just installed the linux32 package, and after reboot, I don't have any tty-consoles and some system utilities seem to be gone (the program more for example). how do I solve that? :P
<ompaul> Volvagia356, I now have to run will be back in 2 to 3 hours
<ompaul> Volvagia356, if you get badly stuck ping me when you see me
<Volvagia356> ok
<Volvagia356> I'm gonna save this couversation to refer to it later
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, have you tried rebooting perchance?
<Tilllinux> thanks tim167
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,  brb, i'll do that
<tim167> Tilllinux y/w
<osfameron> My synaptic touchpad is spuriously creating middle click events (e.g. without pressing L+R buttons)
<osfameron> anyone have any suggestions for identifying/resolving the problem?
<Silver_Fox> nothing different...
<bmbernie> Silver_Fox: what did you change ?
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, shoot.  You had the same laptop as this fellow?
<Silver_Fox> ya
<slyder> if you have wine installed and you double click a .exe file that doesn't need to be installed and just runs from a folder does it just automatically run with no problems and work?
<Silver_Fox> how do i  Enable Internal Modem from within the BIOS
<osfameron> ah! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470274
<plee> osfameron, change the taptime
<osfameron> it's registering 2 fingers as a middle click
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, I can't really help you there, different BIOS behave differently
<Silver_Fox> o
 * osfameron checks out synaptic to see if he can disable it
<Kuroachia> I'm having trouble with my N-draft Linksys card. I'm dual booting XP and Ubuntu. In XP I installed the device drivers/software that came with it and it apparently sees my router (and apparently connects) but doesn't connect to the interwebs like it claims (connection strength 90%); in ubuntu the card doesn't even register as a device. I have a WMP300N if that helps at all.
<Onyx> slyder: in theory, yes.
<Silver_Fox> I think i no where i messed things up.  When i did step Step 3)
<Silver_Fox> vi /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Silver_Fox> Here I wrote:
<Silver_Fox> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd
<Silver_Fox> save and quit.  I ran vi /etc/modprobe.d/options in the terminal and imediatly paisted and entered options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd.  I think that skrewed it all up.
<sherry_zhang> are there any lightweighted encoding conversion library available? lighter than libiconv with non GPL licence?
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, that's possible
<katyush-free> do we have mozilla-suite in our repos ,if so what's it called?
<Silver_Fox> so how do i fix it? necause i know thats what i did
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, you might try model=default or model=laptop
<bmbernie> sherry_zhang: what is wrong with gpl ?
<Volvagia356> ompual: It you're still there, it didn't work
<Silver_Fox> just in the terminal?
<sherry_zhang> bmbernie, oh, we just want code in the public domain.
<sherry_zhang> bmbernie, nothing wrong:)
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, Well, no edit that file it told you to edit and change that option
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,  what file did u tell me to edit? i forgot, sorry... =/
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, /etc/modeprobe.d/options
<antixpaul> katyush-free: there's iceape
<Silver_Fox> theres nothing there
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, that's odd
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, oh I typed the file wrong
<katyush-free> antixpaul, is that similar? same?
<jack-desktop> i can't right click on my desktop or open my home folder =/
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Silver_Fox> oh ok
<Silver_Fox> so just add what u told me to the bottum?
<abhi> i have a doubt. i am running a crontab which takes about 10 minutes to execute but it can take longer than that. but i set this crontab to work every 10 minutes. will cron fork two processes incase the previous one hasn't completed?
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, The guide told you to add "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd"
<Silver_Fox> ya i see it there
<jack-desktop> why can't i open any folders /cry
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, then try changing it to model=default or model=laptop
<Silver_Fox> so that options snd-hda-intel model=default-eapd instead of options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd?
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, no just "model=default"
<Silver_Fox> ok
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, no trailing -eapd :P
<Silver_Fox> reboot?
<malnilion> Yeah
<malnilion> Hopefully that'll do it
<Silver_Fox> what?
<malnilion> Fix it at least back to where it was before
<jack-desktop> Does anyone know why I can't right click on desktop OR open any folders (the window doesn't even pop up)
 * malnilion would guess nautilus isn't running, jack-desktop 
<Silver_Fox> whats that?
<jack-desktop> I don't think I have it installed..
<malnilion> jack-desktop, it should be there by default on the default Ubuntu install
<tempnic> Welcome to "ubuntu.unix-center.net" test server.Use SSH Login!
<jack-desktop> malnilion, how do I get it running again?
<Silver_Fox> never mind, im rebooting
<malnilion> jack-desktop, does everything else appear normal in gnome?
<jack-desktop> yes except i cant right click on desktop
<malnilion> jack-desktop, I think opening any of the locations in "Places" ought to do it, but I'm not certain
<KaZeR> what is the ubuntu-minimal package for? (i need to purge wpa-supplicant)
<tempnic> "ubuntu.unix-center.net"is a  test server.Use SSH Login!welcome to try
<jack-desktop> malnilion, that's what i've been trying for about 5 minutes
<Silver_Fox> i rebooted and nothings different...
<malnilion> jack-desktop, I assume you've tried logging out and back in?
<jack-desktop> meh i dont want to disrupt the internet connection
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, damn, I really don't know what else to do
<tempnic> "ubuntu.unix-center.net"is a  test server.Use SSH Login!welcome to try
<Silver_Fox> Darn
<Silver_Fox> Damn
<Silver_Fox> Shit
<Silver_Fox> Fuck
<Silver_Fox> poop
<Silver_Fox> oh well
<Silver_Fox> no sound for me =0
<Silver_Fox> I shall find a cave up in the mountans and live there without my music.
<malnilion> jack-desktop, so you can open up your file manager but your desktop still isn't behaving normally?
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, or worse comes to worse, you can reinstall, lol
<jack-desktop> i can open the "Places menu" but i cant open any folder window
<jack-desktop> i guess that's a "file manager"
<malnilion> Right
<jack-desktop> i cant open it
<tempnic> Silver_Fox:bad-mannered!
<Silver_Fox> malnilion, i've done that sooo many times with ubuntu.  About 6
<malnilion> I know the feeling :P
<Silver_Fox> tempnic,    Up yours fuckwad
<Silver_Fox> =0
<ivze> Good <your time>, everybody! I have a trouble, and i would be glad, if somebody helped me with it. After adding additional memory to my system(512 -> 1024+512) the kernel started to freeze (completely dead, no reaction to NumLock). This happens with an average time of about a hour. Following the advise of a man from #ubuntu, i have performed a memory test: 12 hours of test, no faults. That's the situation! Thanks for reading :)
<rukus> gawd, 1k nicks.
<demonskier> how do I sign in as root
<rukus> demonskier: in ibuntu you have to sudo su
<demonskier> in terminal?
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,   Maybe u misunderstood me on something..  I did step 3 like this.  vi /etc/modprobe.d/options in the terminal> paisted this derectly into whatever came up in the terminal options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd>it said Warning or somthing about me changing something important.. Thne boom, i restart, no sound...
<lesshaste_> is the netgear wg111 usb wireless adaptor supported in ubuntu?
<B-rabbit> hi all :)
<demonskier> most wireless arent but u can use the diswrapper to use a windows driver
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, I think I understood.  The thing is I now don't think what you did by editing that file was the source of your problems.  I think installing the drivers might have been.
<Tilllinux> demonskier: that means, my brother is lucky, 'cause his wlan worked outofthebox
<Tilllinux> with wpa2
<lesshaste_> demonskier, ah..that's worrying... I haven't bought it yet.. how can I find a list of supported wireless adaptors?
<demonskier> i gess he is
<malnilion> Silver_Fox, I don't really know how to undo what you did though :/
<demonskier> im a noob to linux and it took me 2 days to set up my wireless
<scguy318> lesshaste_: with ndiswrapper sure
<scguy318> !wireless | lesshaste_
<ubotu> lesshaste_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<demonskier> um i have no idea where to find a list of supported but if u read the forum ndiswrapper works really welll
<Silver_Fox> malnilion,  well how did that deleat all my sound or wtever.  I click on volume control now and it says no volume control GStreamer plugins/or devices found
<lesshaste_> scguy318, thanks.. I haven't bought it yet... is it risky to rely on ndiswrapper?
<demonskier> anyone no how i can put folders and files directly into the file system because it isn't letting me
<livingdaylight> thx for the tip on how to kill processes via System Monitor. Nice gui... but does someone here know the command line for killing process?
<demonskier> ummmm leshaste i dono if its risky but from the reports i have read it works quite cconsistently
<Tilllinux> try... kill ;D
<livingdaylight> Tilllinux, you talking to me?
<Volvagia356> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<livingdaylight> if i want to kill firefox process?
<Volvagia356> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tilllinux> try either: pkill firefox or killall -v firefox
<rukus> does ubuntu have tree on the default install ? Just find the root process of firefox and kill that.
<rukus> or try killall firefox_bin :)
<livingdaylight> Tilllinux, -v or -9 ?
<Tilllinux> ah yes, firefox_bin... you'll have to know the name of the process
<Tilllinux> just leave out the -v
<livingdaylight> Gracias Ubunteros!
<Tilllinux> it's firefox-bin btw
<Jamesinator> When I remove a print job from the graphical printing manager in GNOME, the job persists even after restarting Ubuntu. Clearing /var/cache/cups/jobs.cache fixed the problem, but how can I make the GUI print manager work as expected?
<livingdaylight> viva la revolucion!
<rukus> Tilllinux: yea, FreeBSD has it as firefox-bin
<rukus> sorry, firefox_bin
<rukus> or teh manual build and install.
<livingdaylight> rukus, if i had asked this question at freebsd i would have been told to go rtfm... they're a hostile bunch on the whole... not like here
<katyush-free> i want to put tabs inside a html documents. what programme will do that for me?
<lesshaste_> there used to be such things as "hardware compatibility lists"
<rukus> livingdaylight: I'm on holiday :)
<lesshaste_> scguy318, the page you sent me looks rather out of date
<Tilllinux> ubuntustudio is very unfriendly... I think I'm going to switch to JackLab, as a friend told me, they'd have a "better" community and it concentrates more on the sound editing / music composition
<eltew> Someone try and help me.  When I switch from the GUI (F7) to any of the CLIs, all I get is a blinking cursor.
<lesshaste_> scguy318, "This page describes the setup procedure for the Netgear WG111 (version 1) -- a USB-based wireless dongle -- in Ubuntu 5.04. Though the author tested with the version 1 dongle it was reported that the version 2 dongle also works."
<lesshaste_> for example
<livingdaylight> rukus, welcome to la isla bonita :D
<rukus> if you having hassles with drivers, download and boot a knoppix Cd, write down all the drivers, and then port that to your ubuntu install.
<Jamesinator> When I remove a print job from the graphical printing manager in GNOME, the job persists even after restarting Ubuntu. Clearing /var/cache/cups/jobs.cache fixed the problem, but how can I make the GUI print manager work as expected?
<rukus> livingdaylight: :)
<jack-desktop> malnilion, i did "gksudo nautilus" and it worked
<jack-desktop> but now it thinks im logged in as root or something /cry
<Amazing_139460> FUCK YOU ALL
<Amazing_139460> THX THX
<livingdaylight> Amazing_139460, huh?
<rsk> ignore the troll
<Jamesinator> !op | Amazing_139460
<ubotu> Amazing_139460: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<rukus> somebody did'nt get a present.
<eltew> To anyone who can assist:  Whenever I switch from my GUI (F7) to any of the CLIs (F2-F6), I only get a blinking cursor.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Myrtti> Jamesinator: a wee bit late
<Jamesinator> I'm using IRSSI, no name-autocomplete. :P
<livingdaylight> rukus, i think it was just a typo... ^^
<Myrtti> Jamesinator: sure you've got autocomplete
<IndyGunFreak> Jamesinator: i'm prett sure irssi has auto-complete
<rukus> does ubuntu's gui run on tty 7 ?
<redarrow> Jamesinator: Irssi can have ^^
<Jamesinator> Ah well, then I just suck. Everyone happy?
<eltew> rukus: yes
<Myrtti> Jamesinator: no :-C
 * Jamesinator gives Myrtti a hug.
<Myrtti> /me hugs Jamesinator back
<rukus> I must try this wonderfull thing called ubuntu one day.
<Myrtti> see, wonderful autocomplete
<Jamesinator> Myrtti: So I've been told.
<livingdaylight> Jamesinator, did you hit the emergency button? LOL
<IndyGunFreak> rukus: you've never tried it?
<rukus> IndyGunFreak: I'm a *bsd man.
<IndyGunFreak> rukus: oh ok.
 * Jamesinator sandpapers his fingerprints off, therefore removing any traces of evidence on the "Big Red Op Button"
<rukus> and run suse non gui webservers at office.
<livingdaylight> rukus, Ubuntu is more than an os... Its a way of life
<rukus> and support ubuntu boxes, but after I send them a ssh cert, and I ssh in.
<livingdaylight> rukus, i'd use bsd (want to even) if it had something like the ubuntu community around it
<frederick85> when the system begins to boot I get a message saying cannot allocate region 4 of pci device or something like that?
<frederick85> Whats the story with these new linux kernels
<rukus> livingdaylight: yess, I can imagine that, been doing this for a whil enow.
<frederick85> the old ones never gave me that
<rukus> ubuntu is for desktop clients.
<rukus> nice thing is it's easy to support remote.
<frederick85> rukus: you can install ubuntu without a desktop
<abhi> frederick85: get the alternate installer or the server version
<IndyGunFreak> New kernels?
<frederick85> abhi: i wasn't asking a question
<abhi> frederick85: sorr
<frederick85> abhi: my initial question is unrelated to versions
<frederick85> happens on all versions and gentoo aswell
<livingdaylight> rukus, i suppose pc-bsd wants some of the Desktop cake too seeing the success and rise of GNU/Linux on the Desktop in recent years. But they're a long ways away still imo
<iZoom> I have just installed Ubuntu, I have no internet connection on that box, is it possible to somehow get the mp3 codec to play .mp3 files onto a usb, and install from there?
<rukus> iZoom: you mean form a Pc that does have internet ?
<rukus> build a package once all the codecs are in ?
<frederick85> livingdaylight: pc-BSD is pretty dodgy at the moment though. But it's good in some ways
<drgeb> how do you remove a gnome panel ? I tried right clicking on the panel but only available menu items are "Help and "About Panels"
<rukus> to hot, pool time.
<frederick85> pc-bsd mimicks windows too much
<iZoom> Well, I am on windows now, I wondered if I could put the files needed for the mp3 codec on a usb and go to the other box and install it form there?
<rukus> drgeb: xkill :)
<mavi-> iZoom: sure can do
<mavi-> iZoom: its in some gstreamer package
<iZoom> I'm new to Ubuntu aswell.
<iZoom> Is there a link to download it?
<rukus> problem with xkill is that you have to click somewhere with it to get rid of it.
<IndyGunFreak> drgeb: there should be a "delete this panel' option
<livingdaylight> frederick85, i agree... i appreciate their intention in bringing bsd to the masses. But they still seem to have the bsd culture in 'em...
<drgeb> IndyGunFreak its not there somehow?? I was expecting this too
<IndyGunFreak> weird
<iZoom> mavi-: where can I download the file needed for mp3 codec  on windows?
<drgeb> rukus xkill just kills it and it automatically comes back
<gobbles414> Hi all: I've got kind of a strange sound problem. Is anyone willing to try and help me?
<frederick85> livingdaylight: FreeBSD is a masterpiece and should be respected, They are a little arrogant however towards linux users.
<drgeb> IndyGunFreak any idea which configuration file handles this ?
<IndyGunFreak> drgeb: not a clue, never had that prob
<frederick85> livingdaylight: I don't know what you meant by culture though
<rukus> gees, how much stuff is in ubuntu's inittab ?
<sat70> bonjours a vous tous
<mavi-> iZoom: let me see what its named
<JacobSingh> Hi, I'm using 10.2 and I followed the how-tos about the pdf printer (cups-pdf).  It's all setup it seems, and throws no errors, plus cups says the jobs are finished, but I never get a dialog to select where to save my pdf
<JacobSingh> and I can't find it anywhere either
<livingdaylight> frederick85, i respect FreeBSD but to say they are a little arrogant is an understatement. I came to it with no preconceptions and was made to feel most unwelcome
<sat70> jai un petit probleme avec quake3 je nai pas de son snif, jai donné les droit a quake pour qu'il puisse modifier /dev/dsp
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: did you get your answer?
<gobbles414> JacobSingh... There should be a folder called PDF in you home folder
<iZoom> No?
<rukus> livingdaylight: bsd tends towards minimalist, build what you need, linux tends to bundy everything or as much as possible, just appeals towards different poeple and eviroments.
<mavi-> iZoom: gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<sat70> je suis sous un dell inspiron 6400 et je nai toujours pas de son
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages
<mavi-> iZoom: .deb
<mavi-> iZoom: just google that and download
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: then download gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<livingdaylight> frederick85, by culture i mean what you already touched upon when you said arrogant. I mean an attitude of elitism, hostility, and belligerence
<iZoom> and just run it once im on ubuntu>?
<mavi-> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<sat70> quake me dis could not mmap dma buffer
<JacobSingh> gobbles414: thanks!  Is there anyway to have it ask me where I want to save it?
<iZoom> ok thanks ill see if i have any problem
<rukus> livingdaylight: you think thats bad, try #sco :)
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: that link i posted, should have the deb file you're looking for.
<eltew> To anyone who can assist:  Whenever I switch from my GUI (F7) to any of the CLIs (F2-F6), I only get a blinking cursor.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<sat70> /dev/dsp: input/output error
<frederick85> livingdaylight: livingdaylight: i know very well what you mean. That is just on #freebsd if i'm right though
<livingdaylight> rukus, well, pc-bsd is aiming towards Desktop not minimalist.. but i'm talking about the environment in the community - insular, and snobbish... opposed to welcoming, friendly and helpful
<frederick85> livingdaylight: FreeBSD is good to learn you just need to ignore the people who are that way
<frederick85> livingdaylight: the Handbook is exceptional
<IndyGunFreak> gobbles414: whats your sound problem?
<rukus> livingdaylight: I suppose, but linux ppl generate for to many queries to deal with when things are busy and you have a lot on your plate.
<gobbles414> JacobSingh: You're welcome. I do not know of any way to "print" to a different location. But you can always create a shortcut of the PDF folder in another location for quicker access
<frederick85> livingdaylight: /j #ubuntu-au
<frederick85> actually ignore that typo
<livingdaylight> frederick85, the Handbook, yes, they kept pointing to that as if it were the bible or the koran... but i found lots of links in there which were outdated, referring to windows 95 ... so i think it could do with refreshing and updating
<rukus> when things like setting up apache 5 with ssl in the gui yast in suse taking a week, and then having to reverese the weeks fiddling and then set up properly.
<nalpha> guys... i INstalled UBuntu 7.10 on my PC, but the system can't shutdown from "front panel" like Ubuntu 5.04 system, it can be shutdown from front panel, just with one click, anyone knows the problem and can help me solve the problem?
<frederick85> livingdaylight: how far did you get with it
<gobbles414> Hi IGF: I was trying to enable SPDIF output on my Asus G1 laptop, and now all of my sound is gone. I used "Method B" at the following URL <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller>. I tried rc1, rc3, and the final release
<IndyGunFreak> gobbles414: whats your sound problem?
<livingdaylight> rukus, i appreciate the objection that it is tiresome to constantly answer a question that is #3 on FAQ... but it is no reason or justificaiton imo for the attitude imo... that's just a racket then... a justified reason for venting at someone
<gobbles414> ...Would have tried "Method H", but it looked too frightening.
<livingdaylight> frederick85, actually, i installed pc-bsd
<livingdaylight> frederick85, it was fine but i didn't quite get to grips with installing from ports
<eltew> does ubuntu have the following file: etc/inittab
<eltew> ?
<livingdaylight> alot of packages were quite old
<frederick85> livingdaylight: you just use a program called make
<IndyGunFreak> gobbles414: weird, i've always got mine fixed by recompiling alsa.
<frederick85> livingdaylight: gentoo has portage which is similar but more easy
<livingdaylight> frederick85, well, you're really friendly and helpful as is rukus i just wish i had bumped into you then...
<frederick85> livingdaylight: theres a gentoo port of freebsd aswell
<eltew> someone with ubuntu please go into terminal and type: locate inittab
<eltew> and please give me ur output
<rukus> eltew: it's in /etc/
<rukus> eltew: and make a backup before you change anything.
<MrSunshine> humm how do i do a system upgrade in ubuntu? :/
<frederick85> livingdaylight: I just learnt it all in the last 3 months myself
<eltew> rukus: i cannot find my file, according to my system it doesn't exist and i'm thinking thats why i can't access the terminals
<rukus> MrSunshine: maybe first get all the rpm's, then do the installation. Most mirrors miss one or two rpms.
<livingdaylight> frederick85, it was just a matter of reorientation. I wasn't used to kde and the whole bsd way of doing things and needed a reorientation course
<eltew> rukus: could you paste yours for me?
<frederick85> livingdaylight: what are you using now
<MrSunshine> well how do i actualy do an upgrade ? ... i wont sit here and manualy download every package
<livingdaylight> frederick85, ubuntu :)
<rukus> eltew: hectic, I don't know ubuntu's internals that well, but you need innittabe to boot to a certain level, or is init 6 the default ?
<gobbles414> Hi all: I see that IGF just left the room. He was helping me with a sound problem. Anybody else willing to help?
<livingdaylight> frederick85, i gave up on it... couldn't be assed to put up with the lack of support on the one hand and abuse on the other...
<rsk> MrSunshine: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rukus> eltew: I can look for one quick, but can only get into suse boxes right now, or they the only ones that are up.
<livingdaylight> frederick85, in pc-bsd they have their own binaries but still too few of them... i will revisit in time though...
<eltew> rukus: I wouldn't know since I haven't figured out all the basics of linux yet..  I get only a blinking cursor when I try to access any terminal via F keys
<rukus> MrSunshine: maybe boot a copy of your system in vmware an dupgrade that, I can't handle upgrades that go south.
<frederick85> livingdaylight: I'll give you some tips where to go if u like
<livingdaylight> frederick85, sure...
<eltew> rukus: I thank you but I don't think a SuSe file do the trick.
<frederick85> livingdaylight: theres linux distros that will teach you how to be more of an elitist
<frederick85> livingdaylight: just by installing them
<rukus> eltew: well, inittab would bring up the terminals, so unless someone knows more than I do, inittab does seem suspect.
<J_Laptop> frederick85 - Gentoo and LFS :)
<gobbles414> Hi once more IGM: Any ideas on how I might get my sound back? I could care less about SPDIF at this point!
<frederick85> J_Laptop: exactly
<J_Laptop> I've done both
<frederick85> i havn't done linux from scratch myself
<rukus> gobbles414: do  kldstat, and unload anything that looks like snd_hda
<J_Laptop> even was one of the lead dev's on LFS for a long time
<rukus> should workj out of the box.
<frederick85> I'v done gentoo - FreeBSD that has the least support i'v ever seen
<frederick85> but such fun ;)
<frederick85> FreeBSD kernel with gentoo
<J_Laptop> nahh, Darwin/Gentoo
<livingdaylight> frederick85, the irony is that the attitudes i encountered were the same resentment some linux users felt towards us plebs who should just stick to windows if we can't figure out how to use command line... that kind of prejudism is less and less visible.. I think there is room for everyone.. people who wanna do everything from command line and users that just want to point and click...
<MrSunshine> rukus: wtf is wrong with you ?
<IndyGunFreak> rukus: the intelhda's are a pain...
<MrSunshine> do you even know jack shit about what you are talking about?
<rukus> rukus: wtf is wrong with you ?
<rukus> 12:53 -!- rickympl [n=rickympl@195-23-159-89.net.novis.pt] has joined #ubuntu
<rukus> 12:53 < IndyGunFreak> rukus: the intelhda's are a pain...
<rukus> whops
<abdulla> guys what is better thunderbird or evoloution?
<frederick85> livingdaylight: the commandlines super fast
<J_Laptop> abdulla - that's like asking what's a better editor - vi or emacs
<rukus> MrSunshine: I don't use ubuntu much, but the intel sound drivers work well with defaults ?
<rickympl> rukus:> ?
<abdulla> for emails
<frederick85> livingdaylight: you usually have alot more options with it too.
<MrSunshine> rukus: blow me
<J_Laptop> it's what is better for YOU
<IndyGunFreak> rukus: i'm sure ou know suse quite well, but that doesn't really qualify you for ubuntu support, don[t hand out info unles you knwo what you're talking about.
<rukus> this is why I don't like linux dudes  :/
<frederick85> abdulla: salam
<frederick85> ?
<livingdaylight> frederick85, sure, i'm just saying that its not for everyone
<abdulla> wallekom
<frederick85> rukus: what are you using?
<rukus> IndyGunFreak: it's linux, since when did ubuntu become the standard ?
<J_Laptop> there is no standard
<J_Laptop> but ubuntu does a lot of things differently than other distros
<IndyGunFreak> rukus: that has nothing to do with it, your handing out bad info.
<gobbles414> IGF: and rukus: kldstat results in "command not found"
<rukus> frederick85: FreeBSD for firewalls, suse for novell and web services, ubuntu for labs.
<IndyGunFreak> gobbles414: unless you're using suse, don't listen to rukus
<J_Laptop> so what you know from SuSE, or RH, or anything else, *MAY* not translate to ubuntu very well
<rickympl> i'm trying to compile dazuko, and i keep getting the following error: .: 1565: linux.config: not found, help please, thanks
<rukus> hmm, how does ubuntu list kernel drives ?
<abdulla> can gmail integrate with evoloution mail or thunderbird?
<J_Laptop> abdulla - either - gmail has an imap interface
<IndyGunFreak> abdulla: yes
<J_Laptop> but i've heard it's pretty slow
<antixpaul> ubuntu for desktops :D
<abdulla> so i must use imap J_Laptop ?
<frederick85> rukus: CS labs?
<J_Laptop> if you want a mail client to interface with gmail, yes
<IndyGunFreak> abdulla: no, Gmail is pop3
<frederick85> rukus: are you a teacher
<rukus> frederick85: yea.
<stephenhall> adbulla: I use IMAP with Thunderbird and gmail
<IndyGunFreak> J_Laptop: what are you talking about?... gmail is pop3
<rukus> frederick85: no, sysadmin for a universaty.
<J_Laptop> nope, they have imap now
<J_Laptop> but it's somewhat slow from what I heard
<IndyGunFreak> J_Laptop: that must have been a very recent change
<stephenhall> All settings are there in gmail help
<J_Laptop> few weeks
<frederick85> rukus: in my university they use fedora :P i hope they change it
<stephenhall> make sure you get the ports right
<gobbles414> abdulla... Ditto to what IGF says. I used Gmail with Thunderbird for awhile. Now I am using Gmail with Evolution.
<J_Laptop> fedora is nice :)
<J_Laptop> I like it as a desktop
<abdulla> theyr is no pop3 but theyr is pop IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> abdulla: like i said, that must be fairly recent
<iZoom> When I ran ./configure it said C Complier cannot create executables
<rukus> MrSunshine: I find ubuntu quiet simple once you get to a root terminal, myba emy approach is just different, the end result is the same, even if I have to build it from scratch on ubuntu.
<abdulla> gobbles414, so you recommend the best and simple satisfying relaxing way for email checkups and cruising is evoloution mail?
<frederick85> J_Laptop: for some reason these things don't work so great for me. Ubuntu and Fedora are bad on my laptop desktop
<IndyGunFreak> abdulla: if you don't mind the gmail interface(which i personally like it), just sudo apt-get install mail-notification  set it up w/ your gmail account, and it will alert you in the taskbar when you get email
<frederick85> crashing, unexplained slowness
<IndyGunFreak> i don't have any email programs.
<J_Laptop> laptop's can sometimes be weird
<J_Laptop> I've used both on my own laptop with good success
<frederick85> I find when I configure myself I get better results
<frederick85> Such as with gentoo/debian/freebsd
<frederick85> they work fine for me
<rukus> frederick85: took me a day to build kde on my laptop, was worth it. nice and snappy.
<J_Laptop> my only problem is the b43 driver's flakiness
<frederick85> rukus: i'm running xubuntu now I installed it from a gnome alternative cd
<frederick85> just installed command line only
<G[iA]mMy> salve
<iZoom> IndyGunFreak: I get his error when running ./configure C compiler cannot create executables
<frederick85> then found the packages I needed
<rukus> anyway, got a pool and bbq to get to :)
<J_Laptop> izoom - apt-get install build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: why are you running ./confiugre?  download the deb files
<IndyGunFreak> you'll go nuts compiling them from source but do as you please
<gobbles414> abdulla: I would rate evolution as a good program, with a couple of quirks. The main issue is that the address book refuses to sort by last name when you are composing a new message. When in the adress book itself, the names will sort by last name very easily. I switched to Evolution so that I could use an antivirus scanner (for my poor Windows friends of course). Gmail offers pop and imap both. I have always found imap to be a pain, so I h
<iZoom> I couldn't find the Indy.
<iZoom> them*
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: then you didn't look very well.
<iZoom> Did you find it?
<iZoom> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages
<J_Laptop> I prefer thunderbird to evo myself
<iZoom> I couldnt see it
<gobbles414> IGF: any additional ideas on my sound problem. I've tried using the reinstall option for all ALSA and OSS entries that showed as installed on my system in Synaptic.
<iZoom> IndyGun what one?
<iZoom> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (0.10.14-1ubuntu3)
<iZoom>     GStreamer libraries from the "base" set
<iZoom> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev (0.10.14-1ubuntu3)
<iZoom>     GStreamer development files for libraries from the "base" set
<frederick85> is Ubuntu GNU/linux
<sapumal> yes it is GNU/Linux distro
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: download the .deb file for either xmms or audacious, i think they have mp3 codec support built in
<frederick85> sapumal: some distros don't call themselves gnu/linux even though they use GNU software
<IndyGunFreak> iZoom: the biggest problem, is you're gonna run into a bunch of dependency errors
<J_Laptop> debian is about the only one that uses the GNU/Linux terminology
<gobbles414> IGF: I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." when I attempt to open the "Open Volume Control"
<frederick85> Glinux
<IndyGunFreak> gobbles414: do you have intelhda?
<sapumal> frederick85, but if you use the kernel and use GNU software why we can't call it GNU/Linux
<frederick85> they should use that instead
<frederick85> sapumal: u might anger someone
<Silver_Fox> It would be awesome if someone would help me with my sound, its not working... Heres the full problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651091
<IndyGunFreak> Silver_Fox: well, 1st, you compiled it wrong.
<Silver_Fox> IndyGunFreak,  how?
<sapumal> I still believe Ubuntu is GNU/Linux, who tell that it is not so.
<IndyGunFreak> Silver_Fox: second, why did you download 1.0.14rc1, which is over a year old if i recall, why not use 1.0.15?..
<Silver_Fox> IndyGunFreak,  cuz i'm retarted, thats what retarted people do.    Or i'm just a noob..
<fsanlu> is bcm943 diff from bcm43
<Silver_Fox> So, what do i do then IndyGunFreak ?
<IndyGunFreak> Silver_Fox: are you using gutsy?
<Silver_Fox> ya
<gobbles414> IGF: I think it's in that INTEL HDA family. It shows up as a Realtek ALC660-vd
<IndyGunFreak> Silver_Fox: open a terminal and type lspci and see how it identifies your sound device
<IndyGunFreak> gobbles414: hang ona  sec, i think you and silver are having the same prob
<lesshaste_> actually there is another problem now.. the  usb wireless adapters don't seem to support wpa :
<Silver_Fox> IndyGunFreak,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4021945#post4021945
<IndyGunFreak> Silver_Fox: gobbles414  type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<corruptionoflulz> anyone use any other pdf viewers besides evince?
<frederick85> xpdf
<frederick85> acrobat
<ehc> are there any window switchers like those offered in compiz but that are more lightweight than compiz?
<frederick85> ehc: standard one installed
<frederick85> ehc: it's a window switcher that doesn't do it so expensively
<ehc> frederick85, is there anything else in between that and compiz?
<kane77> in what media player I can play dvd folder (VIDEO_TS) and view the subtitles?
<frederick85> ehc: not really. there used to be beryl but it's fused with compiz now
<ehc> frederick85, ok thanks
<frederick85> ehc: compiz fusion thats why they call it that
<frederick85> kane77: smplayer
<corruptionoflulz> frederick85: thanks, xpdf seems pretty nice
<frederick85> corruptionoflulz: zooming in is as easy as making a selection with your mouse
<kane77> frederick85, yay! you're right I guess.. lemme try :)
<frederick85> kane77: burn it to a dvd perhaps
<qwerty121> hi all! which CD burner package should i use for Gutsy?
<rsk> qwerty121: k3b or nero
<kane77> frederick85, well that exactly is the problem.. I just wasted dozen of dvds.. (I'm trying to get the subtitle encoding right)... so I need something to preview it before I burn
<abdulla> J_Laptop & IndyGunFreak thanks for the help , just 1 more thing so pop is better then imap?
<qwerty121> rsk: are they in the repos?
<frederick85> kane77: you should be able to open the mpg2 files
<frederick85> kane77: dunno about that though just try smplayer
<rsk> qwerty121: yes.
<frederick85> gotta head off cya
<qwerty121> rsk: offtopic, but can you tell me what's gnome-baker?
<rsk> qwerty121: dont know
<qwerty121> !gnome-baker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-baker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<qwerty121> rsk: ok, thanks
<E-mu> anyone haveing K9copy crash?
<albator> hello, Ive just started installing gusty from CD, the disk has booted and an X session has started but it seems to have hung, the CD is still being read loads and the session isnt dead (mouse cursor is moveable) tty1 is avail, any ideas?
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know why OpenOffice (or Textmaker) on Ubuntu have different pagination when compared to Word on Windows? Its causing trouble with my uni work... Installing the msttcorefonts makes it worse!
<wers> is picasa really in the repos?
<mouse> albator, try to kill X-session by ctrl-alt-del... may be re-started X should be fine.
<albator> thx mouse
<hkBst> chazco: becasue MSWord is a poorly specified format
<mouse> albator, I have something similar under Qemu/VirtualBox.
<chazco> It doesnt seem to be the file format (other extensions suffer the same)... i think its the fonts
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to view a dvd on my old computer.  But when-ever their is cpu activity it's extremly jittery (loading a program or website).  Feisty and previous versions never had this problem.  Is there anyway to fix it?
<bullgard4> hibernate.sh reports: "FATAL: Module acpi_sbs not found." What is the function of acpi_sbs?
<hkBst> chazco: how do you know that? Does Word support any other formats?
<chazco> Nope, but using other word processers it happens... e.g. Textmaker (supports odt, doc, tmd and more)
<chazco> The trouble is uni work ends up looking totally wrong when the pagination is out (even indivudal paragraphs seem slightly out of place, and the word wrap changes)
<albator> =s cant get the TTY anymore, gonna reboot and start again
<malroy_> cześć
<Vinconzo> hi
<albator> it happened after the splash screens, I chose "start / install" then saw the ubuntu logo with a progress bar for ages, then a broken noise played then the blank X session
<Onyx> Whew...
<Onyx> I just spent like 3 hours organizing all the porn on my computer.
<albator> XD
<Cereal_> Goodmorning folks :) I have a little question here: I setup Conky yesterday. I gives me this error all the time: "Conky: statfs '/media/hda1': No such file or directory
<Cereal_> ". Now obviously that's because my hda1 isn't in /media/hda1. But where is it then?
<malroy_> znacie może jakiś kanał o grach - szukam jednego tytułu i potrzebuję  dużego zbiorowiska ludzi grających :)
<malroy_> co by się podpytać
<Ubuntubruger3> Hello. Doesn't compiz with the turning cube work in Kubuntu???
<mouse> chazco, if you want correct pagination, use pre-press text processors like tetex. No one word-processor's format can guarantee same pagination/formatting under different word-processors. Did you try OpenOffice under windows?
<Vinconzo> Onyx, legal porn, i presume?
<chazco> I only have access to Word on windows (and textmaker)... I dont have much choice in the format either unfortunatly
<mouse> albator, do you use i386 or x86_64 installation? Ubuntu? Kubuntu?
<Onyx> Vinconzo: uhhh, of course -- all the chicks are of age :P
<Cereal_> here: I setup Conky yesterday. I gives me this error all the time: "Conky: statfs '/media/hda1': No such file or directory
<Cereal_>  ". Now obviously that's because my hda1 isn't in /media/hda1. But where is it then?
<Ubuntubruger3> i386 ubuntu with Kubuntu added
<Vinconzo> Onyx, ok. Just becouse you may not talk about illegal stuff in this channel ;)
<chazco> mouse - whats puzzling as well is that Textmaker can use its own format... so you'd expect it to match (Win & Lin versions)... which it seems to do
<Ubuntubruger3> Hello. Doesn't compiz with the turning cube work in Kubuntu???
<Cereal_> Does anyone know where the hardrive's mounted? Not external (/media/hda1) but internal?
<rsk> Ubuntubruger3: not with all videocards
<mouse> Cereal_, see /etc/mtab or just run mount.
<Onyx> Vinconzo: lol, anyone who would talk about illegal porn is a moron
<Cereal_> mouse: Thanks :)
<Ubuntubruger3> rsk: But its possible? Its works for me in Ubuntu...
<rsk> sure it's possible
<Jeff-Hardy> Hello guys :)
<rsk> hai
<mouse> Cereal_, if there are no such entries for your drive, it means that you need to mount it by hands.
<Jeff-Hardy> Hello RSK
<Cereal_> Mouse: Okay :) Thanks a lot :)
<Jeff-Hardy> I just joined Ubuntu gang
<Ubuntubruger3> rsk: How do you activate it in Kubuntu?
<Vinconzo> Onyx, im not just talking abbout kiddieporn. im also talking about normal porn that's illegally downloaded. as in: not just bought from you local store
<rsk> dont know
<Jeff-Hardy> Can you please help me guys ?
<mouse> chazco, Textmaker doesn't have the same formatting under Win / Lin?
<Kalamansi> hello good evening.. im done downloading updates..install or apt-get install thing...now, my question is...how to copy all updates that ive downloaded to a cd?i have dvd attached or installed to my computer and i cant find any application in my system for burning...thanks
<chazco> Textmaker does, unless using an MS font
<mouse> Kalamansi, go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<rsk> Jeff-Hardy: no we can't read minds
<Ubuntubruger3> rsk: thx for helping so far
<mouse> rsk :)
<Onyx> Vinconzo: I'm a connoisseur... been ripping my DVDs for a while now :P
<Jeff-Hardy> RSk can you please tell me hwo to install Nvidia drivers ?
<Vinconzo> Onyx, ok
<rsk> Jeff-Hardy: use the hardware manager
<rsk> !nvidia
<rsk> er. restricted drivers manager
<Kalamansi> mouse : how to burn them in the cd?i have dvd ... i dont see any burning application here..thanks
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jeff-Hardy> I did
<rsk> Kalamansi: use k3b or nero
<Jeff-Hardy> I instaled correctly
<Jeff-Hardy> But they keep crashing after restart
<Jeff-Hardy> X Server <GUI> wont load
<mouse> Kalamansi, try cdrecord to burn CD. and mkisofs to create ISO-image from files. The command should be like that: mkisofs -J -l -r -V 'My archive' /var/cache/apt/archives | cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrw -data -
<Jeff-Hardy> I reinstalled 4 times  today alone :(
<Kalamansi> mouse: first install apt-get install cdrecord?
<mouse> Kalamansi, first means to create iso-image and write it to standard output. Using pipe ("|") we are catching input data and pass it to cdrecord program. You can split this operations into two steps.
<mouse> Kalamansi, yes, apt-get install cdrecord mkisofs
<mouse> I thought, that it should be already installed.
<eth01> i've got an interface named dummy0? (wtf.)
<hkBst> eth01: read about it in your kernel docs?
<eth01> idk
<eth01> whys it showing anyway?
<fenrig> how do i boot gdm from the live cd from a terminal (tty2)
<hkBst> eth01: becasue of how the kernel was configured
<Ryuho> Tremulous, Nexuiz or Sauerbaten?
<albator> well rebooted an ran the disk check, faults found in files so i guess ill reburn :)
<hkBst> Ryuho: yes :)
<Ryuho> i'm asking which one
<Kalamansi> mouse : http://pastebin.com/m2e9ee96f
<Rost> 7ã
<paritosh1010> I am getting a grub error 17 while trying to boot from an external usb drive
<BernardB> What's the difference between VNC and RDPv5?
<mouse> BernardB, RDP is an M$ protocol that supports device tunneling.
<BernardB> mouse, is it possible to connect with a Windows XP system via the Terminal Server Client?
<Rost> ËÎÕÈ
<Rost> )
<BernardB> (I've got Gutsy)
<mouse> BernardB, use rdesktop
<mouse> you may install gnome-rdp or use command-line version: rdesktop
<Jordan_U> mouse, Out of curiosity, does rdesktop support the device tunneling features?
<BB88> How can I make a program start up on system start up?
<mouse> Jordan_U, Partially.
<BernardB> mouse, with what command can I connect?
<paritosh1010_> I am getting grub error 17 when i try to boot ubuntu from an external hard drive.
<mouse> BB88, system startup or X-session?
<BB88> mouse: Where are these located? I just want AWN to start up when Ubuntu starts.
<Jordan_U> BB88, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<ricanelite757> why when i drag the icons to the desktop they are so small?
<mouse> BernardB, rdesktop -u USERNAME server    just see rdesktop -h for options
<^root^> Is there a nice ftp client for Ubuntu? i tried gftp, it crashes, and kasablanca ask for confirmation on every file, ...
<BB88> Jordan_U: Ok, thank you.
<Jordan_U> ^root^, Konqueror isn't bad if you don't mind all of the KDE dependencies
<^root^> Jordan_U, i dont like KDE :(
<Jordan_U> ^root^, Do you mind KDE applications though?
<ubuntu> holaaaa
<Jordan_U> !ftp | ^root^
<ubotu> ^root^: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<rhetoric> Hi I'm having a very strange problem my Audiophile 2496 card is recognized and "Test" works under Prefs->Sound but no sound works in any application (Gutsy intel) anyone?
<oldboy> Hello Guys
<Sonja> is there a file browser that offers more options on how to view the files?
<Sonja> list, thumbnails, etc. etc.
<Sonja> or is teh default one in ubuntu able to do everything?
<oldboy> Does anybody know a program like eMule for linux?
<Jordan_U> oldboy, amule
<^root^> Jordan_U, yup, i don't like that blue color...
<mouse> oldboy, xmule
<bullgard4> rhetoric: You problem is not so strange. his happens quite often. Try to obtain an error message so that people can analyze your system and help you.
<^root^> Jordan_U, how to use Nautilus for FTP?
<etfb> rhetoric: I had similar probs in Edgy and solved it by explicitly selecting the appropriate sound driver in each program, or something.  It was ages ago, so I don't know the details, but the gist of it is that some software guesses the wrong thing when it comes to communicating with Linux's sound system.
<ricanelite757> why when i drag my icons from the menus to the desktop they are small
 * mouse use lftp as ftp client
<rhetoric> maybe disabling the onboard sound on my mobo would help?
<kane77> ^root^, and what about filezilla?
<oldboy> I didnt know it was so simple?
<Jordan_U> ^root^, Places -> Connect to server
<etfb> Sonja: I find Konqueror is far superior to the Gutsy default of Dolphin or whatever it's called.
<^root^> kane77, does filezilla support extracting files?
<rhetoric> etfb, how did you explicitly select the driver?
<etfb> rhetoric: Oh gods, this was ages ago.  In some programs it's an option in preferences.  But I don't know if it really matches your problem.  I second what bullgard4 wrote.
<Jordan_U> rhetoric, does "aplay < /dev/urandom" produce white noise?
<kane77> ^root^, dunno.. I just use it because I'm not too keen on kde apps....
<rhetoric> Jordan_U, nope nothing
<etfb> kane77: Just out of curiosity, what do you dislike about KDE?  I used to use Gnome and hated it; I'm a staunch Kubuntu user now.
<Jordan_U> !sound | rhetoric
<ubotu> rhetoric: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^root^> Jordan_U, i tried to connect, it didnt asked for password and havent shown anything till now...
<gvsa123> can anyone clear up the difference between owners and groups? is there a hierarchy?
<etfb> Ah, ubotu, you're a fount of knowledge.  How can one bot be so wise?
<Jordan_U> ^root^, You have to choose FTP with login rather than "public FTP"
<^root^> oh okay...
<riccardo> hi all
<kane77> gvsa123, you have users and groups.. in permissions you have access by the owner, group and others..
<Jordan_U> !hi | riccardo
<ubotu> riccardo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bullgard4> gvsa123: Basically, each file may either belong to an owner, a group and the rest of the world, or not.
<rhetoric> Jordan_U, however, Preference>Sound>Test produces a beep, and yes I've been googling and reading forums for several hours now
<Jordan_U> rhetoric, My guess is that for whatever reason you have things set to use OSS, and only the sound test recognizes that ( but you should be using ALSA anyway )
<gvsa123> kane77: oh that adds to the confusion... lol... for example, how come i am not part of my own group by default?
<ice109> can someone help me, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't working for me
<rhetoric> how might I set things back to alsa
<Jordan_U> rhetoric, That or sound is just being sent to the wrong channel
<Jordan_U> rhetoric, See the message from ubotu
<etfb> ice109: Stupid question #1: are you using sudo?
<ice109> etfb of course
<ice109> what i mean is that it's not configuring it for me correctly
<Veyron> i searh a list server irc. for my client irc
<paritosh1010_> anybody can give me insights on running ubuntu from an external USB DRIVE??
<etfb> ice109: Well, had to ask.  It's one of those things you can take for granted and then everything else goes screwy.
<Jordan_U> ice109, In what way?
<gvsa123> bullgard4: so if you are part of either owner or group, you can access depending on permissions? such that a non-owner but group member may have equal permissions to a file? and owners but non-group members may also have the same permissions?
<ice109> Jordan_U xwindows doesn't launch
<MrSunshine_> and what have ubuntu done with xchat? .. looks totaly ****arded :/
<Jordan_U> ice109, What version of Ubuntu?
<ice109> well it's xubuntu 7.04
<^root^> Jordan_U, i am connected using nautilus, i deleted some files, and its been years since its preparing to delete the files
<kane77> gvsa123, hmm.. well maybe because you don't need to be part of that group, as you will have access to the files because they belong to you...
<Jordan_U> MrSunshine_, Remove xchat-gnome, install xchat :)
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: does your bios support usb boot?
<fsanlu> how is ndiswrapper in comparison to enabled firmware. and has anyone been successful with it in a 64 machine?
<Jordan_U> fsanlu, Broadcom card I assume?
<ice109> i'm actually in a livecd right now, anyway i can configure xorg correctly from here?
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: well..i installed the bootloader on the usb drive. now the bootloader loads, but when i try to boot, it says "Grub error 17: cannot mount selected parittion"
<gvsa123> kane77: i am the owner so i don't need to be part of my group... but groups can be set to have the same permissions as the owners right? such as 0777
<fsanlu> Jordan_U, yah its cutting me off frequently
<crush_groove> gvsa123, yes
<Jordan_U> ice109, Yes, if the LiveCD is working then mount your Ubuntu partition and you can copy the xorg.conf from your liveCD session to your installed system
<ice109> hmm
<ice109> Jordan_U good idea
<Jordan_U> fsanlu, What chipset version?
<ice109> but i'm running knoppix
<ice109> does that translate well?
<fsanlu> Jordan_U bcm94311 rev 01
<Jordan_U> ice109, Most likely it will
<ice109> where is xorg again?
<gvsa123> crush_groove: kane77: and it is also possible that groups have permissions that owners do not? like 0177?
<Jordan_U> ice109, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: any idea mate?
<crush_groove> gvsa123, yes
<Jordan_U> gvsa123, Yes
<crush_groove> gvsa123, chmod --help
<Novalty> hi, im new to ubuntu, how do i install software repositries
<crush_groove> gvsa123, chgrp --help too
<brobostigon> happy lunch time
<Sonja> konqueror eh?
<gvsa123> crush_groove: ah yes... you tend to forget about that file often.. :)
<Jordan_U> Novalty, What repository are you trying to add?
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: what filetype is the usb drive formatted ?
<Sonja> isnt that also a web broser?
<Jordan_U> Sonja, Yes
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: the linux partition is ext3
<fsanlu> Jordan_U i looked at the wiki, and currently states not updated whether works for 64.. so yah had to confirm it with people first
<fsanlu> argh got d/c'd again.
<Sonja> i can set it up to be my file manager/viewer only
<Sonja> and firefox for web?
<Jordan_U> Sonja, Yes
<Sonja> woot
<etfb> Sonja: In Kubuntu (and KDE in general) it's the default file manager, much as Internet Explorer (disguised as Windows Explorer) is the file manager in another operating system whose name I forget.
<Novalty> Whats a common one, where i can get some audio software? I dont know much about it. Sorry champ
<antixpaul> I think those usb images are meant to be fat paritosh1010_
<fsanlu> Jordan_U im not sure if u got my reply (i got d/c again), i have a bcm94311 rev 01. i was just wondering if people had succesfully done it for 64 bit.
<etfb> Sonja: But you can use it in Gnome, XFce, etc.
<Sonja> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> Sonja, But don't mistake, konq is not hooked deeply into the OS like IE, it's very modular and simply calls KDE libraries when needed
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: its an external hard disk. not a pen drive? i created an ext3 partition on it.
<Sonja> thanks
<Sonja> how do i tell ubuntu to use such a program for this, and such a program for that
<Sonja> e.g. open all audio files with exaile and notheing else
<Sonja> by default upon double click
<bullgard4> gvsa123: You need to be more precise about 'permissions'. Usually, when people speak about 'permissions' they mean the set of permission to user, to group and to the rest of the world. Permissions of the type you are speaking of are given to files, not to persons. If a file xyz.doc has write permissions to the owner and a group 'abc', then the owner and all members of the group 'abc' will have the equal right to write to the file 'xyz.doc'
<vega--> can i download security updates and other updates manually from somewhere? ie. is there a list of updates somewhere with download links
<vega--> for example 7 days back
<gvsa123> crush_groove: hmmm... i'm not even sure my question is clear to me... lol... so there's really no big difference if you are an owner or part of group, so long as they have the same set of permissions? such that groups may actually have greater permissions than the actual owner of the file
<etfb> Sonja: In Konq, that's an option in a menu somewhere.  Let me see if I can find it for you...
<Jordan_U> vega--, packages.ubuntu.com sort of, also...
<Sonja> oh so i can use konq to define my perferred programs defaults?
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: ahh I see, so you just used a normal install cd to install onto the external usb drive?
<Sonja> sweet
<Jordan_U> !offline | etfb
<ubotu> etfb: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<Sonja> im glad i switched to ubuntu this week
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: yes
<Sonja> from winxp
<Sonja> its a very flexible system it seems
<naxa> how can I renamy
<naxa> how can i rename my computer?
<Pici> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: have you tried booting manually from the grub command line?
<etfb> Jordan_U: Given that your comment just then was somewhat non-sequiturish, do I take it you're suggesting Sonja and I "get a room", so to speak, and take this to private chat?  Or are you making a point that I'm too sleepy to figure out?
<gvsa123> bullgard4: i'll try to be clear... permissions (read, write, exec) refers to what can be done to a file by a user? while groups can also be set to only have exec permissions?
<Kalamansi> i cannot believe it. mouse is a great guy
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: no
<naxa> thank you
<ullis> Sonja: I hope you'll come to like it so much that you'll keep using it. I switched a while back and I love it.
<etfb> Sonja: In Konqueror, it's Tools | Configure Konqueror | File Associations, then pick the MIME type (you may have to guess a bit) and move items up and down the meny to put your preferred default at the top.
<Jordan_U> etfb, !whatever is a message to the channel bot to display the message that goes with "whatever", "!offline" gives a message about installing packages without an internet connection :)
<etfb> Sonja: Getting it to open with double-click instead of single is also an option in there somewhere.
<etfb> Jordan_U: Yes, I know - I was just wondering why you sent it to me...
<bullgard4> gvsa123: Yes, permissions permissions (read, write, exec) refers to what can be done to a file. It can be separately set to the ownder, the group and the rest of the world.
<Jordan_U> etfb, Because you aren't the only one that's tired :)
<etfb> Jordan_U: I forgive you, my child.  Go now, and do not sin again.
<Jordan_U> !offline | vega--
<ubotu> vega--: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<bastid_raZor> heh
<naxa> thanks :)
<vega--> what i'm looking for is a chronilogical list of updates with download links included, so i could easily get the updates from the last 7 days for instance
<etfb> Jordan_U: Hey, now I think of it, that's actually useful.  I could have used that a week or two ago!
<Sonja> get a room?
<beni__> Is Jabber still included in the latest Pidgin version? I can't find it!
<Sonja> i dont understant hta comment
<gvsa123> bullgard4: and giving permissions or privileges to groups is different from that because you give/limit the group and not the files?
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: when grub first pops up press c to get to the command line then type 'root (scd0,x)' where x is your usb drive
<Jordan_U> vega--, I don't know if such a list exists ( though if for anything it would exist for security updates )
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: ok
<Jordan_U> etfb, Then it was all part of my master plan :)
<brobostigon> beni_: jabber is also called xmpp
<vega--> also, has there been any updates lately that has caused networking problems? some major issues?
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: then if it mounts kernel <path to kernel>
<vega--> Jordan_U: suspected that too
<beni__> brobostigon, okay thank you very much :) Why does it have two names?
<antixpaul> paritosh1010_: then 'boot'
<paritosh1010_> ok
<gvsa123> bullgard4: so once you set that a group is only allowed to execute and no read and write, that's all they can ever do? they cannot even make their own files?
<paritosh1010_> antixpaul: ill try that
<brobostigon> beni_: no idea
<Jordan_U> vega--, Looks like there is: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<bullgard4> gvsa123: No.  giving permissions or privileges to groups is not different to giving permissions/privileges to the owner. To limit or define the size of the group is another (a separate) matter.
<etfb> Sonja: I'll show you.  Watch your chat window and keep an eye out for a new tab or whatever...
<Sonja> yup i know how irc works :)
<etfb> Sonja: That's all I meant.  When Jordan_U sent "!offline", I deduced his thought processes as "these two are talking in depth about one topic in a busy channel, I'll send them the info on how to take the chat offline (ie to private chat) to reduce clutter".
<gvsa123> bullgard4: i see the file permissions already.. i hope... what about the difference between users and groups mentioned a while ago?
<etfb> Sonja: When really he meant "I need more sleep or more caffeine".
<Sonja> i think our covo was on topic though
<vega--> Jordan_U: and the list archive has download links conveniently, thanks!
<Jordan_U> vega--, np
<bullgard4> gvsa123: The basic thing is a particular file. You will entitle a group to execute certain rights for that file. Later, you can create another file. And here again, you can entitle the same group the same rights to that second file, if you wish so. Or do ist differently with the second file.
<bullgard4> it
<Jordan_U> vega--, What do you need it for out of curiosity?
<etfb> Sonja: That's why I was confused.  Never mind, it's all sorted now.
<bullgard4> gvsa123: Be more specific with your question: "what about the difference between users and groups mentioned a while ago?" please.
<gvsa123> bullgard4: okay... i'll try to translate this in writing...
<etfb> Sonja: Incidentally, are you using Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or something else?  Is Konq a good fit, or do you prefer something else?  I find Gnome too plasticy for my tastes; KDE gives you lots of options to reconfigure things.
<Sonja> ubuntu no K
<Sonja> is therea gnomy equivalent to konq for fire management and file viewing?
<Sonja> file
<antixpaul> etfb: there's the added bonus of kde being purty
<bazhang> nautilus Sonja
<etfb> antixpaul: I think so too, although I can understand arguments on both sides.  Gnome seems smoother; I just don't like smooth.
<naxa> i cannot enable anything in compiz settings manager! for example if i enable animations, in the next moments compiz disables it.
<crush_groove> can I remove kaffeine?
<gvsa123> bullgard4: example... you set chmod 0770 to file abc so that you can limit who can rwx it. when you want to give users rwx to file abc, you add them to the group that owns file abc? (this is probably not making sense :) )
<zipper> I have a logitech mx518 usb mouse. It has a "+" and "-" button for DPI increase/decrease. I want to remap these buttons to pageUP and pageDOWN. Every other button works with Device evdev in xorg.conf. What to do?
<Sonja> ubuntu doesnt start with nautilus?
<Sonja> what is ubuntus default fine manager viewer
<astro76> zipper, can't, they just switch DPI
<antixpaul> etfb: yeah it used to bug me that it reminded me of macs... and I stuck to gnome for aaaages, but I recently installed kubuntu and once I was done configuring kde I don't think I'll go back ^^
<rbs-tito> Sonja: Nautilus
<crush_groove> Sonja,  mine 7.10 has dolphin
<naxa> i have to go for a min now
<zipper> astro76: with the windows logitech drivers, it's possible. Wondered if the same thing was possible in linux, disable the hardware-dpi changing, and just use it as a regular button.
<etfb> antixpaul: That could be the Stockholm Syndrome, of course (ie you get kidnapped by terrorists (or a windowing system), and you come to love and respect them (it) despite their violence (its bugs and confusing UI).
<Pici> !offtopic
<antixpaul> ahahaha
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> etfb: haha
<bazhang> oops sorry
<astro76> zipper, it's not currently possible, xev shows nothing when you press those buttons
<astro76> zipper, maybe a custom driver, which is quite silly to be necessary for a mouse ;)
 * etfb thinks two "haha"s and an "!offtopic" pretty much even out, all things considered.
<gvsa123> bullgard4: i'll see what i can get out of google first and hopefully get enlightened... :) thanks for the explanations though...
<etfb> crush_groove, Sonja: Dolphin (more properly D3lphin, apparently) is the default for Kubuntu 7.10.  Before that, the default was Konqueror.  I spent a week with Dolphin and changed the default back, because it's braindead.
<dave81> other than wine is there any other programs i can run win apps on?
<astro76> dave81, virtual machines
<bazhang> dave81: cedega
<etfb> dave81: VMWare Server is now free, and you can install any x86 OS (including Windows) in it and run it happily.  It's astonishingly good.
<astro76> !vm | dave81
<ubotu> dave81: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zipper> astro76: hmpf, and a custom driver is probably kindda tricky to make due to the closed nature of the mouse.... Thanks
<astro76> zipper, indeed, probably Logitech is not forthcoming with specs
 * etfb wonders if this will be up to date:
<etfb> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Sonja> what date is the next big ubuntu upgrade?
<dave81> thank you all
<astro76> !hardy | Sonja
<ubotu> Sonja: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Sonja> neat
<Pici> Sonja: Every 6 months.
<Sonja> i hope i can play Spore on ubuntu
<Sonja> i have dual boot anyway
<Sonja> is Illegal Iguana next?
<bazhang> offtopic Sonja though funny
<Sonja> who picks teh names?
<Sonja> is my question
<Sonja> or is there a vote
<bazhang> !names
<ubotu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<ricanelite757> how come my icons are small on my desktop? I'm usiong gnome
<Stupid^Kid> hello, what does the variable $@ refers to in bash
 * etfb loves ubotu.  Ubotu is teh clevar.
<etfb> Stupid^Kid: There's a brilliant Bash tutorial kicking around.  I printed it out and learned huge amounts.  Do you want me to find it for you?
<crush_groove>  I do etfb
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ the man commands for bash
<Sonja> im waiting for Nerdy Narwhal :)
<zipper> astro76: annoying....so there is basicly nothing i can do?
<etfb> No sooner said than done, crush_groove: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> Stupid^Kid: Its all of the arguments at once.
<Stupid^Kid> etfb: oh, thank you
<Stupid^Kid> Pici: but $*
<astro76> zipper, even the mx510 which those buttons output something, they behave weird to make them unusable
<etfb> Stupid^Kid: Ah, Pici is right.  So if your script named "foo" contained the line "bar $@" and you called it with "foo x y z", it would call "bar x y z" for you.
<Pici> Stupid^Kid: Theres a difference, which I don't remember.
<etfb> Stupid^Kid, Pici: That's definitely covered in the link I gave you, and it's related to the handling of quotes around args in some weird way...
<ateo> hi
<bazhang> hi ateo
<oracolo> ciao
<zipper> astro76: i've found a button that DOES show an input in xev. How do i remap that button to actually do something?
<ateo> im choosin an Ubuntu notebook but its not easy
<bazhang> hi oracolo
<Stupid^Kid> etfb: but i did find any link?
<ateo> ciao
<bazhang> ateo: pre-installed?
<etfb> Stupid^Kid: Hmmm?  I don't understand the question.
<ateo> no Vista erase
<wers> i'm trying to make my ubuntu as light as I can. what modules or processes can I deactivate? :D
<Sonja> do you guys like exaile?
<Sonja> its amaork for gnome
<bazhang> ateo: try to get something well supported in the wireless dept; intel for example
<etfb> wers: Might be worth considering a switch to Xubuntu if you want light-weight.  Linux can be pretty monolithic.
<ateo> i like exaile
<Sonja> i'm translating it to Esperanto
<bazhang> ateo: why not join #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have some support channel questions that is
<astro76> !mouse | zipper, sorry off to work, start with the many mouse button howto
<wers> etfb, i am not considering using any other DE anymore. I want the solidness of ubuntu. i just want to make it as light as it can
<ubotu> zipper, sorry off to work, start with the many mouse button howto: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Stupid^Kid> etfb: oh sorry , maybe my expression make me wrong , hehe , i exactly want know the different between $@ and $*
<wers> i'm using xfwm4 now, btw
<Jordan_U> etfb, How can Linux be very monolithic, unless you are talking about the kernel itself?
<Pici> Indeed, this channel is for support only.
<zipper> astro76: thanks, i will
<etfb> Sonja: Cu vi palas Esperanton?  You must be one of a dozen people left in the world.  There are more people who speak thlinganHol...
<parityflag> hello
<etfb> Jordan_U: More in the sense that adding one application can suck in half a universe of stuff via the dependencies.  I don't think "light and breezy" is the Ubuntu way, somehow...
<Pici> !offtopic | etfb Jordan_U
<ubotu> etfb Jordan_U: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> Stupid^Kid: Perhaps you should either read the link that you were given or ask in #bash (they know this stuff better)
<parityflag> unm
<parityflag> uhm
<etfb> Pici: You're sailing close to the edge of reasonable there, I think.
<parityflag> where can I find the man pages... for system / glibc  functions?
<parityflag> like
<parityflag> man 3 open
<Pici> parityflag: install the manpages-dev package
<parityflag> ok thanks ;)
<antixpaul> wers you'd definitely be better off installing a minimal distro and building up what you need, there was a thread on the forums about minimal distros... fluxbuntu is the first that comes to mind
<brobostigon> wers: maybe geubuntu/enlightenment
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (say dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<bazhang> !minimal | wers
<ubotu> wers: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<etfb> Dang - someone did a !-command and it mentioned something I planned to bookmark, but I closed the window by accident and now can't remember what it was... bother.
<wers> no geubuntu for me, brobostigon. I only go for the mission critical
<Stupid^Kid> Pici: maybe i need to find a tutorial and learn from the very beginning ,  thank you, man!
<Guest16155> hello, before few month i tryed to install ubuntu desktop and the installation procces got stuck all the time . then someone here told me to press f6 on the start of the installation and add someting with the word "generic" and it solve the problem. now i want to install again but i cant remember what i should add ?
<zylmak> hello does anyone know ho to clear the apache cache?
<Sonja> etfb thats a very ignorant comment
<bazhang> Guest16155: the live cd or the alternate cd
<Sonja> 2 million ppl speak esperanto
<Guest16155> live cd
<etfb> Stupid^Kid: The http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ tutorial really is good, and the other one someone mentioned at http://www.ss64.com/bash/ looks pretty good too.
<Sonja> that's way more than icelandic
<Sonja> and way more than klingon
<Guest16155> bazhang: live cd
<Stupid^Kid> etfb: hi , i wonder the bash tutorial you just told me ,please give me some advice!
<Pici> Sonja: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<bazhang> Stupid^Kid: google bash tutorial first link
<Stupid^Kid> etfb: ah ,haha ,i appreciate your help very much ,en
<Jordan_U> !offline > etfb
<^root^> Hi! i am using gutsy and i can't do a ssh localhost, though ssh server and client both are installed
<Jordan_U> ^root^, What error do you get, and can you ssh remotely?
<ateo> what about an ibm T60 and Ubuntu??
<^root^> Jordan_U, Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<ateo> what about an ibm T60 and Ubuntu??
<Pici> ateo: Works great, see http://www.thinkwiki.org for more info
<brobostigon> ateo: n o idea
<Guest16155> bazhang: can you help me ? (i need to add someting when i press "f6" on the installation and adding "all generic" someting like this)
<Pici> Guest16155: all-generic-ide ?
<BuFF> ^root^: i hink u need to enable system->preference->remote desktop
<Guest16155> yes
<Pici> BuFF: Thats not for ssh, only for vnc.
<Guest16155> Pici: should i type the words with "-" ?
<Pici> Guest16155: Yes.
<koko____> hi, if i try to start x not in recovery mode, ubuntu hungs and i only have the shell screen with only the cursor ...
<Stupid^Kid> etfb: oh, i find it $@ Same as $*, except when double-quoted ("$@") collectively references all the positional parameters as "$1", "$2", ...
<Pici> ^root^: Have you changed your hostname recently?
 * etfb should go to bed before he turns into a pumpkin.
<rbs-tito> koko____: What graphics device are you using?
<Stupid^Kid> haha, so dis ni
<^root^> BuFF, Pici, no to both questions
<etfb> Stupid^Kid: Well done!  I'll remember that one myself, I hope...
<koko____> rbs-tito nvidia
<koko____> 6100
<Jordan_U> koko____, You should not start X in recovery ( single user ) mode
<rbs-tito> koko____: Could you run the command "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the output to www.pastebin.org ?
<Stupid^Kid> oh sorry , i type something wrong whereas my thought just think in japanese way,haha
<Jordan_U> koko____, I assume it also does not work when you boot normally?
<rbs-tito> Jordan_U: Yes, he said it only works in recovery
<koko____> rbs-tito i do not think it is the xorg, i tried a lot of configurations, anyway i am not in that machine right now ...
<theunixgeek> how do I add my name to the sudoers file?
<Myrtti> sudo adduser myname admin
<theunixgeek> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theunixgeek> Myrtti: thanks :)
<rbs-tito> koko____: Well, you could try in the device section of xorf changing the driver to "nvidia" or "vesa", then getting the new nvidia drivers from envy
<koko____> may be compiz and xorg i read a lot in internet , may be if i disable compiz, but i want compiz
<koko____> i tried vesa too
<rbs-tito> koko____: Sorry, not "nvidia" use "nv"
<koko____> didnt work
<theunixgeek> Myrtti: adduser command doesn't exist :(
<koko____> and nv ...
<Myrtti> theunixgeek: that of course needs someone running the system having sudo rights already
<rbs-tito> koko____: Try downloading envy in recovery mode
<Phophos> Hi there all, I've lost sound from my main speakers, the oddity being that I can still get it through my front headphones. There doesn't look to be an alsamixer-related problem or a cable problem, so I'm a little confused - any advice?
<Myrtti> theunixgeek: you're kidding?
<koko____> what you mean download envy ...
<Myrtti> envy?
<theunixgeek> Myrtti: nope :P
<Pici> !envy | koko____ rbs-tito
<ubotu> koko____ rbs-tito: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<wers> the "locate" code doesnt show hidden files. how do I make it show them?
<rbs-tito> Pici: Depending on how old his device is of course
<rbs-tito> koko____: Which NVIDIA card are you usin?
<koko____> 6100
<rbs-tito> ooh
<sharyari> need help with sound in gutsy here.. and I've checked google with no luck
<rbs-tito> koko____: Is this a clean install?
<koko____> rbs-tito that i tried to in a clean install is ok until first reboot ...
<koko____> i think the problem is compiz
<koko____> this is since gutsy
<koko____> because it has by default compiz
<koko____> no problem with feisty
<rbs-tito> koko____: Why don't you remove compiz?
<koko____> but i do  not want it
<koko____> rbs-tito may be the solution, but i like compiz ...
<koko____> i think it is a bug
<koko____> i posted in launchpad
<koko____> but like a month ago, still waiting ...
<antixpaul> koko____: remove compiz and install the proprietry nvidia drivers, then once it's all set up try installing compiz again
<koko____> antixpaul , i did
<krim_> I have a question about Gajim, the jabber client. In the chat window the contacts' names are black, but green when they're writing something. Sometimes it turns blue. What does that mean?
<invit> tooty
<invit> comment installer un pilote
<brobostigon> !fr : invit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr : invit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> :fr | invit
<brobostigon> !fr | invit
<ubotu> invit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cybe> hallo zusammen
<cybe> ist hier zufällig gemand der sich mit der installation von Hamachi auskennt ?
<rbs-tito> !de | cybe
<ubotu> cybe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<GHOST> is anyone know the channel for fedora plz?
<tim___> I've got an interesting one...  Installing Ubuntu 7.10 server in a VM (using VMware Server 1.x on Ubuntu 7.10 on a dual-quad-core opteron box), half way through 'installing base system' I get "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources".  Among the chatter on VT4 is this line: "info: kernel linux-server not usable on 486"
<rbs-tito> GHOST: #fedora
<GHOST> i cant join
<rbs-tito> GHOST: /join #fedora
<bazhang> !register | GHOST
<ubotu> GHOST: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bazhang> GHOST: need to register for that channel
<GHOST> rbs-tito ok thank u
<dm> When I run `xawtv -hwscan` I get "/dev/video0: OK  \n  type: v4l2  \n  name: SN9C1xx PC Camera  \n  flags: capture" but when I can't start xawtv and get "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode". What's the problem here?
<yavor1912> join #bglinux
<rbs-tito> yavor1912: You missed the / ;)
<GHOST> hey :)
<dm> s/but when/but then/
<abhi> stangely
<ateo> what about an ibm T60 and Ubuntu??
<ateo> its a good choice?
<bazhang> ateo: that would rock
<bazhang> ateo: the main concern is the wireless--get the intel if possible
<kop> i got ubuntu 7.10 when i try to boot using that my monitor shows sync out of range message what to do now??? i tried all resolutions but all resulted in the same is there any method to change the refresh rate during boot...????
<tim___> anyone have any clue about the installer / kernel issue?  Because Google's turning up jack squat.
<uzerzero_> anybody know anything about the broadcom bcm43xx chipset?
<sjnims> mornin
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg kop
<kop> but that works after installing the ubuntu right???
<bazhang> kop: boot in safe mode
<kop> where to type this when booting the live cd
<kop> i boot in the safe mode then iam getting a blank screen for a long period of time...
<bazhang> kop boot live cd in safe mode
<kop>  i boot in the safe graphics  mode then iam getting a blank screen for a long period of time...
<kop> nothing happening
<uzerzero_> @kop are you running this on a laptop?
<bazhang> kop be patient or try the alternate cd
<kop> no on the desktop
<kop> 15 inch monitor
<uzerzero_> hmm. i know on my laptop that it will hang if i don't use the noapic boot option
<kop> no i dont have any alternate cd...could anyone help me to install this using live cd...the previous versions worked fine...
<dahitokiri> what's responsible for automounting removable hard drives and is there any way i can configure it?
<damir> hi!
<juelz> hello, i recently upgraded my 7.04 on 7.10, after the reboot it throws http://nopaste.biz/25483 what went wrong and how do i fix it?
<uzerzero_> this is just speculation, but try tacking on the commands to the end of your boot line for the live cd "noapic acpi=off pnpbios=off"
<kop> is der any boot option to change the refresh rate in the begining?
<pawan> hi
<uzerzero_> kop there should be, can you at least get onto the boot screen? look through the help files
<kop> nothing i saw related to the refresh rate...
<Onyx> When I try to install new programs with Ubuntu's "Add/Remove...", it just hangs and displays the spinning cursor indefinitely...  anyone else have this problem?
<IMYojimbo> I'm seaching for a tool, some gui client of cvs, that will allow me to administer the premissions configuration... i'm trying to set my repository to be "closed source" for some users (only binaries), how can i do that?
<linux4me> hi gusy, i'm trying to burn a dvd in ubuntu 7.10 under vmware 6.  when i try to burn an iso image to disc, it keeps asking for a blank disk even though 1 is in the drive.  I've tried selecting legacy emulation in the vmware setup. any suggestions?
<uzerzero_> kop try xres=640x480
<kop>  i got ubuntu 7.10 when i try to boot using that my monitor shows sync out of range message what to do now??? i tried all resolutions but all resulted in the same is there any method to change the refresh rate during boot...???
<kop> during boot option???
<sjnims> n00b question: on gnome-look.org, can i just download any theme and use it or do i need GTK, metacity, etc...
<pawan> pidgin invalid sceen name
<dna_> is there a utorrent clone in the repositories?
<Enquest> Does gnome have an app to snap windows in certain positions on large screens... So I can divede my deskopt in 3 places?
<juelz> hello, i recently upgraded my 7.04 on 7.10, after the reboot it throws http://nopaste.biz/25483 what went wrong and how do i fix it?
<uzerzero_> kop yes, during boot option
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zipper> How do one use mono? I have a .net 2.0 application i want to see run in linux
<kop> hmm will try that...
<Atul>  How to parse file using command line in GLIb?
<uzerzero_> dna_ you can use ktorrent, transmission, or deluge, all work just as well as utorrent. you can also emulate utorrent perfectly using wine
<bryan> i think i found fix to my problem ... (in ubuntu forums i found i should press f6 on the start and add this line : "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" but should i add it in the start of the line or at the end ?
<dna_> uzerzero_, thanks :)
<kop> but i have changed the resolution to 640x480 using the function key and it didnt worked ...i strongly beleive you need to change the refresh rate...the command xres only changes the screen resolution and note the refresh rate...i dont think this command will work
<Onyx> When I try to install new programs with Ubuntu's "Add/Remove...", it just hangs and displays the spinning cursor indefinitely...  anyone else have this problem?
<uzerzero_> @bryan add this line to the end of the boot options. if on a permanent install, you'll have to edit the grub menu listing
<uzerzero_> @kop try researching the various vga modes
<tigra>  8-)
<dahitokiri> what's responsible for automounting removable hard drives and is there any way i can configure it?
<kop> whats the various modes?
<Pici> zipper: check out mono-project.com and on irc.gnome.org #mono
<uzerzero_> i believe mode 794 is 1280x800 @ 60hz kop
<Pici> Atul: Thats a bit offtopic of this channel, you might try asking in ##programming
<sjnims> #ubuntu-desktop
<kop> hmm thats gud where to type it...
<uzerzero_> at the end of the boot line like everything else
<bryan> :( it not working .. plz help me .. i have motherboard of intel DG965WH and i cant install ubuntu ?
<bonchon> good morning - could anyone help me with a video question in Gutsy Gibbon?
<NoranRad> hi, has anyone experience with unbuntu and a sony vaio sz61mn/b?
<Myrtti> !ask | bonchon
<ubotu> bonchon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bonchon> I'm using a Fujitsu P5020 laptop, and can't get the right driver (I think) for Gutsy
<bonchon> if I use the graphics card driver for Intel Experimental modsetting, I get the right resolution, but the screen flickers
<stepz_> um, pbuilder fails because supposedly apt-get is unable to locate package libwxgtk2.8-dev, but apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev works just fine
<IMYojimbo> I'm seaching for a tool, some gui client of cvs, that will allow me to administer the premissions configuration... i'm trying to set my repository to be "closed source" for some users (only binaries), how can i do that?
<sjnims> can anyone help me get lm-sensors working correctly on my asus mobo?
<bonchon> and if I use the i810 driver (I have an intel chipset 855)
<bonchon> I get the wrong resolutions
<brobostigon> IMYojimbo: packages.ubuntu.com
<Onyx> When I try to install new programs with Ubuntu's "Add/Remove...", it just hangs and displays the spinning cursor indefinitely...  anyone else have this problem?
<uzerzero_> @bryan try using less of the options. try booting it with "noapic acpi=off pnpbios=off --" and make sure you include those last two dashes at the end, if that doesn't work try removing each option from the end
<zipper> Pici: thx
<Onyx> This is really annoying...
<stepz_> ah, ok, I think I found the correct part from the howto
<stepz_> must have been blind
<Pici> Onyx: Can you open a terminal  and type `sudo apt-get update`  (w/o quotes)
<bryan> uzerzero: what are the steps of doing that ? (i am new to ubuntu) press f6 on the start ?
<sjnims> I followed the online guide for lm-sensors, but I can't get the correct readings from my mobo when compared to the readings in the bios
<Onyx> Pici: Done... now try again?
<Pici> Onyx: Did you get any errors?
<IMYojimbo> brobostigon: ?
<Onyx> Pici: No
<bryan> uzerzero: after i press f6 , should i erase the all line ? or just add what you write me in the end of the line ?
<Onyx> Pici: Ran straight through
<BB88> How can I get the recycle bin to show on my desktop, as in windows?
<Pici> Onyx: Try add/remove again then
<Poromenos> I don't want other people to see my home directory files, what do I do? Do I just chmod everything to 700?
<uzerzero_> @bryan remove the last two dashes at the end of the line, add the commands followed by -- then hit enter
<Onyx> Pici: Same deal.  The "Starting Administrative...." process starts running in the background (icon on the taskbar), then it disappears and the add/remove program hangs.
<sjnims> I can't get lm-sensors to work on my asus p5ld2 motherboard, can anyone help me?
<brobostigon> onyx:try it from cli, it will give you lots more information when it starts.
<Pici> Onyx: let me check something hewre, hold on
<Pici> brobostigon: You happen to know the add/remove program name off the top of your head?
<Onyx> brobostigon: Just using apt-get?
<bonchon> Can't get the right resolution to show up in my screen options, in Gutsy - can anyone help?
<brobostigon> pici:  nno idea
<uzerzero_> @bonchon what type of video card are you using?
<Pici> Onyx: Run `gksudo gnome-app-install`
<Pici> Onyx: From a terminal and look for errors
<BB88> bonchon: What graphics card do you have?
<brobostigon> onyx: use apt-get oy synaptic to install progs.
<bonchon> it's a laptop with an Intel 855 chipset
<sjnims> #ubuntu-newyork
<uzerzero_> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<melgish> Can someone please point me in the *right* direction to get my unbutnu VM guest to it's absolute minimum size?  df shows 1.0G in use, but vmdk is 3.4G after a (zero filled) shrink
<shwouchk> hi
<cbx33> hey guys just moved a CD drive from PS to SS, now it's working in GUI but not in command line properly
<shwouchk> where can I find b43-fwcutter?
<Phophos> Hi there all, I've lost sound from my main speakers, the oddity being that I can still get it through my front headphones. There doesn't look to be an alsamixer-related problem or a cable problem, so I'm a little confused - any advice?
<cbx33> is the mappings stored somewhere else?
<dahitokiri> what's responsible for automounting removable hard drives and is there any way i can configure it?
<Onyx> Pici: Odd... that worked without any errors whatsoever.
<Pici> Onyx: Very odd.
<brobostigon> dahitokiri: hal
<brobostigon> !hal
<sjnims> phophos: did you try to unmute the other channels?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shwouchk> !b43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dahitokiri> brobostigon, any way i can configure it's actions?
<Phophos> sjnims: I have no muted channels (according to alsamixer) except for "Duplicate Front"
<thor> bonchon you probably need to add a modeline to xorg.conf for the resolution you need. Look at the man page for 'gtf' and google 'sorg.conf modeline' for more information
<Archie1> are there any major update in 7.10 from 7.4?
<brobostigon> dahitokiri: i dont know, sorry
<bonchon> thor - will do now, let me see if that works
<cMinion> hey fellas, my eth0 doesn't respond to inserted cables and connections with other comps at all. (noob here) Any idear what might be wrong?
<sjnims> Phophos: If you open then sound mixer, are there any channels not listed that you know you have?
<pawan> hi
<Onyx> Pici: Is there any danger of editing my Applications menu to execute 'gksudo' prior to '/usr/sbin/gnome-app-install'... so the entry would be 'gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install'
<rsk> how can i chek when i installed ubuntu?
<bonchon> thor - looks like I'll have to use 915resolution again (had it in my earlier install, didn't think Gutsy needed it). For now, is there a way to get Ubuntu to just let me return to the driver that was sort of working? The preferences panel won't change back.
<rsk> aproximitly
<ximpul> Onyx: arent credentials cached for a bit using gksudo ?
<Pici> Onyx: Not at all, but the program should have automatically called it itself.
<Pici> ximpul: as they are for sudo as well.
<bryan> uzerzero: still not working :( , let me explain the problem so you have more information , i have motherboard of intel DG965WH, i am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 desktop 64 bit , i got to the first screen (where i can choose install without graphics etc... ) when i choose the first option to install, all the computer like stuck .. moving very slow after a while its get to progress bar (the progress bar moving very slow and blink) that's
<bryan> it.... ?
<Onyx> ximpul: No idea dude... this is my first foray back into the Linux in about six years.
<ximpul> Pici: Onyx:  mmm i would be more concerned with the credentials being cached
<Pici> ximpul: Why? It only caches them for a few minutes and all the *sudo commands do that.
<ximpul> Onyx: o rly ? well then you should not have many concerns here
<bonchon> crap. my screen is completely hosed. I picked the wrong driver and logged out, now all i can see are diagonal scan lines
<bonchon> is there anything I can do at all?
<ximpul> Pici: if he were deploying ubuntu or something that would have been an issue
<Onyx> ximpul: I was thinking the same as Pici there... I've only seen the sudo commands cache the stuff for about 5 minutes if that.
<ximpul> Onyx: cool
<thor> bonchon I know of no way in ubuntu to revert to a previous version of a package. I have seen too many problems similar to yours lately and have completely disabled 'upgrades' unless I find some improvement I can't live without.
<melgish> hmmm... no response to my query... retry with different words:  How do I defrag my ubuntu system partition
<Pici> ximpul: It only caches them for about 5 or 10 minutes, and this can be configured if needed (I dont remember where though)
<ximpul> Pici: gotcha
<ivze> I have a trouble, and i would be glad, if somebody helped me with it. After adding additional memory to my system(512 -> 1024+512) the kernel started to freeze (completely dead, no reaction to NumLock). This happens with an average time of about a hour. Following the advise of a man from #ubuntu, i have performed a memory test: 12 hours of test, no faults. That's the situation! I have asked the question here about 8 hours ago, i hope, now there are more people.
<thor> bonchon can you hit Alt-F2 and switch to a console login to fix it?
<thor> bonchon might need Alt-Ctrl-F2
<ximpul> ivze: how did you run the memory test ?
<Archie1> is it better to install 7.10 from a cd than to upgrade from 7.4 or is it the same exact thing?
<ximpul> hmmm 12hrs of test but you asked 8 hrs ago... is this a riddle ?
<ivze> -ximpul-: reboot->grub menu intem->test(default, no options changed)
<ximpul> hehe
<Archie1> ?
<bonchon> alt-ctrl-f2 worked :)
<AlieNation> does ubuntu support nonfree media codecs in an out-of-the-box configuration?
<davidwinter> Can anyone recommend an app for password management?
<krim_> davidwinter: I use Revelation.
<Archie1> AlieNation: I believe linux does
<ximpul> ivze: what kind of memory is it ?
<Archie1> ubuntu is a linux
<davidwinter> krim_: thanks, will check it out.
<AlieNation> Archie1: Yes, I know.
<Archie1> so yes
<Archie1> just use vlc
<Archie1> or mplayer
<Archie1> mplayer supports everything!
<Pici> !codecs | AlieNation
<ubotu> AlieNation: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ivze> -ximpul-: DDR2-800MHz.
<AlieNation> Archie1: But some distros like fedora for example limit them
<brobostigon> vlc also supports most formats
<ximpul> ivze:  what company makes it ?
<Pici> Archie1: Please don't assume like that unless you know what you are talking about.
<bryan> Pici
<bryan> Pici: can you help me plz ?
<Pici> bryan: perhaps, whats up?
<ivze> -ximpul-: getting into the system block...
<AlieNation> Archie1: Thanks
<Archie1> Pici: assume what?
<wers> i just transferred all the contents (including hidden files) of my home folder to another folder for me to have a clean desktop. apparently, some of my old settings still remain. other than my home folder, where can I find user settings? :D
<bryan> Pici:  let me explain the problem so you have more information , i have motherboard of intel DG965WH, i am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 desktop 64 bit , i got to the first screen (where i can choose install without graphics etc... ) when i choose the first option to install, all the computer like stuck .. moving very slow after a while its get to progress bar (the progress bar moving very slow and blink) that's it.... ?
<ximpul> ivze: what does that mean ?
<Pici> Archie1: That since Ubuntu is linux that it supports proprietary codecs.
<AlieNation> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> bryan: Have you tried using the Alternate CD?
<Archie1> Pici: you can install ones even if it doesnt
<brobostigon> wers: have you looked for invisible folders too.
<infidel> help? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":2.0".
<wers> yep, brobostigon
<bryan> Pici: yes still not working
<Pici> Archie1: Yes, but he asked about 'out of the box'
<Archie1> oh
<Archie1> missed that part :(
<Jordan_U_> Archie1, That is not what was asked "does ubuntu support nonfree media codecs in an out-of-the-box configuration?"
<Pici> Archie1: Its okay :)
<bonchon> how do i keep the gui from starting when i turn on my machine? i need a command line because my video driver is wrong and won't let me see anything once the gui starts
<Pici> bryan: Do you get any errors from the alt-cd?
<Archie1> Pici: doesn't totem also provice all the codecs needed?
<cyberius> hi! how can I mount my flash card, which i put into my laptop? (i use fluxbuntu)
<Pici> Archie1: It can, but it needs to install them first.
<Jordan_U_> bonchon, You can start in recovery mode, fix the problem and reboot
<bryan> Pici: no... just the system running slow, and after along time its got to the partitioner and stuck on the format step .. (someone also told me it maybe some problem arround sata but he not sure)
<cyberius> what do i have to mount
<ivze> -ximpul-: (i said, i was opening the case to look onto the motherboard to see the name to keep o making mistakes). The company  is PATRIOT.
<Archie1> Pici: is upgrading from 7.4 just like installing straight from the cd?
<cMinion> is there any way my eth0 might be disabled from somewhere else than ifconfig???
<jatt> what is this?
<jatt> # ls -altr /dev/zero
<jatt> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 5 2007-12-27 03:24 /dev/zero
<wers> other than the user home folder, where are user settings located?
<ximpul> ivze: ah ok, well thats a decent brand
<ximpul> jatt: its a character device that outputs ...zero !
<Pici> Archie1: No, Only the !alternate cd can be used as an upgrade disk, the desktop CD is only for new installs.
<cyberius> what do i have to mount my flash card? :/
<ximpul> jatt: what you are looking at is a file that represents this idea of outputting zeros
<Pici> bryan: Have you tried installing the 32bit version? Just to see if it works?
<jatt> ximpul: thanks, i just saw that device mentioned in a talk I'm not sure what the purpose of /dev/zero is
<mephisto> hello
<bryan> Pici: 32 bit running fine
<Archie1> Pici: i am doing it through update manager atm
<mephisto> i'm new in this room of the server
<maek> If I have this entry in my sources.list "deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/" and I want to pin it in /etc/apt/preferences would my Pin: release a=getdeb line need to be a=getdeb or a=getdeb/ ? thanks.
<Pici> Archie1: Update manager is fun as well
<Jordan_U_> cyberius, try running "mkdir ~/.ivman"
<Archie1> fun or fine?
<Archie1> :-D
<Pici> Archie1: Er, fine (fun too)
<Archie1> hehe
<melgish> think of /dev/zero as an endless source of bytes, all with the value 0
<cyberius> Jordan_U_: mkdir??? this creates just a directory?
<fairman> Hi, i need support for right settings resolutions and frequency on my monitor. Corresponding part of xorg.conf is here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49682/. I can use only the resolution 800x600 ... why?
<ximpul> jatt:  "dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/zerofile bs=512 count=1" makes a file in /tmp that is 512 bytes worth of zeros
<Archie1> when i run java i get the gcj version even though i installed jre6, am i doing something wrong?
<mic> hello everybody, would someone know what I could be doing wrong when sound (alsa?) stops working after sleeping/suspending?
<Jordan_U_> cyberius, Yes, it also fixes the automounting bug in the release candidate according to the release notes :)
<wers> i deleted my home folder, logged out and back in to have a fresh desktop, but some settings still remain
<Jordan_U_> cyberius, Then it should simply mount when you insert it :)
<wers> how do I make my user account fresh?
<mephisto> what do u think about xbox360 ???
<jatt> ximpul: I see... thanks!
<mephisto> what do u think about xbox360 ???
<cyberius> Jordan_U_: $ mkdir ~/.ivman
<cyberius> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/daminator/.ivman': File exists
<cyberius> and what now? :)
<mephisto> what do u think about xbox360 ???
<mephisto> what do u think about xbox360 ???
<mephisto> what do u think about xbox360 ???
<Archie1> how do i switch from gcj to java, i have both installed
<Jordan_U_> cyberius, I don't know
<ompaul> !offtopic | mephisto
<ubotu> mephisto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ximpul> wers: how did you delete your home folder ? im assuming you did an "rm myhomefolder/* "
<mephisto> what do u think about xbox360 ???
<cyberius> Maybe somebody else can help how to mount the flash card?
<Jordan_U_> cyberius, Check "sudo fdisk -l" and try the mount command
<Archie1> cyberius: mount -t vfat /dev/flashdevice /mountpoint
<Kezzer> What's the version of Ubuntu that runs off a USB key?
<wers> ximpul, i used pcmanfm. i moved important files and deleted the whole dir then created a blank one
<ompaul> Volvagia356, how did you get on?
<ximpul> wers: what settings persist? maybe they are storing their configurations outside of your home folder
<wers> ximpul, my choice of window manager and my panel setup
<krim_> Kezzer: I haven't heard of any Ubuntu version running off a USB stick so sorry if my answer isn't helpful but maybe Puppy Linux would be something for you?
<Pici> !install > Kezzer (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> Kezzer: See ubotu's message on ways to install ubuntu, including running off of a usb stick.
<cyberius> thanks!
<ximpul> wers: maybe take a look at the manpage for your window manager and see if its storing its config files in some other place outside of your home dir
<Pici> Kezzer: also /msg ubotu usb
<wers> it's just xfwm, ximpul
<melgish> Can someone please assist?  I'm looking to shrink my ubuntu VM down to it's absolute minimum size.  df shows about 1G in use on the drive, yet my zero-filled shrink only reduced it to about 3.5G... If it's not the files, it must be the space between them, so I need to consolidate them to a narrower portion of my HD
<wers> it's supposed to be in .config, afaik
<ivze> -ximpul-: so do you have any idea, in which direction i shall dig? I have a suggestion, that this may be somehow connected to my ATI on-board video chip (using fglrx driver). Yet, that's just a suggestion. I have noticed some corelation between using firefox and Totem music video effects and these freezes.
<ximpul> wers: mmm is there a session configuration held  within the config files you saved ?
<mic> Does someone here know what I could be doing wrong when sound (alsa?) stops working after sleeping/suspending?
<ompaul> melgish, that is about the most basic install you can have, you need to use LVM if you want to try and get that space back - and that has a performance hit so either way you pay
<Archie1> does everything in /etc/init.d/get auto loaded at boot time or is there a config file that selects which ones to load?
<maek> how do I make it so I can use the super key along with another key for a binding? like <super>t for launching term. every time I try it only registers the left or right super key and not the other key im trying to use. thanks.
<wers> what config files, ximpul? you mean the ones I preserved? I put them in another directory. not in my user folder
<ompaul> melgish, also be aware you will have no space to add in additional (read useful) packages
<ximpul> ivze: well i would say that you should check to see if you can reproduce this problem with a livecd, if you can then  replace the memory
<Archie1> does everything in /etc/init.d/get auto loaded at boot time or is there a config file that selects which ones to load?
<cMinion> my eth0 interface is nonresposive, somebody has an idear for a checklist??
<wols> Archie1: no. the mechanism is called sysvinit
<ximpul> wers: did you make these changes and save them to the global skeleton config file ?
<TheGateKeeper> for the benefit of any ubuntu devs in here, the screen resolution changer on the live cd doesn't work very well
<Archie1> wols: how can that help me?
<ompaul> Archie1, they get loaded and stopped and started as requested to find out more about what is starting install "rcconf" for a console app (sudo rcconf is how you start that) or install for the gui "bum" same idea again
<Archie1> is that a command?
<ximpul> TheGateKeeper: can you be more specific ?
<wers> ximpul, i made a clean account and renamed the newly made home folder to my user name. imma try loggin in with this home folder
<Jordan_U> Kezzer, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<wers> you think it will do the job?
<Pici> !upgstart | Archie1 wols
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgstart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !upstart | Archie1 wols
<ubotu> Archie1 wols: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<skyblue> ？？
<ximpul> wers: did you update /etc/passed
<Archie1> nice question marks :)
<wers> nope, ximpul
<ximpul> err /etc/passwd
<wers> how do I do it?
<wols> Archie1: it gives you a point to start wíth for research to see how it works. but if you want to be lazy: fine
<ximpul> grep <your new username> /etc/passwd
<ximpul> wers: grep <your new username> /etc/passwd  should give you the users home directory at the end of the line
<Archie1> no i meant you just gave me a name of the program
<Archie1> nevermind
<wols> Pici: while it's meant to replace, it hasn't done so right now since /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc?.d still exist
<TheGateKeeper> ximpul, yes I selected admininstration --> screen resolution, told it to use a lower resolution, dialog box came up asking me if I wanted to keep the new resolution *but* it had failed to change the screen resolution
<wers> ximpul, yep. did that with the gui. imma log in and out
<wers> brb
<Archie1> wols: are you also in debian? :-D
<OIM> hello
<ximpul> TheGateKeeper: failed how? did the screen go black ?
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i've got a buffalo g54 here,, and i've had this happen to another buffalo g54 before, you plug it in, and the red diag light is on, just seems to be dead as a door nail.. anything that can be done?
<mic>  hello everybody, would someone know what I could be doing wrong when sound (alsa?) stops working after sleeping/suspending?
<Jordan_U> wols, It's backwards compatible, sisvinit is gone, but not all of the scripts use the features of upstart yet
<wols> NET||abuse: you can ask in other places. this is OT. e.g. like ##hardware
<Pici> NET||abuse: Try ##networking, or ##hardware
<TheGateKeeper> ximpul, no screen just remained the same, desktop remained as was
<NET||abuse> wols: kya,, askin in there then,,
<ximpul> TheGateKeeper:  any log messages in dmesg ?
<Archie1> wols: is there any file that loads scripts at boot time?
<melgish> thanks but I think i mislead y'all.  The 'virtual' disk size is 128G, but it's actual size is 3.5G (ie it will expand as needed)  in the windows world, I'd use defrag at this point to consolodate the free-space into a larger block, and allow for a smaller vmdk file.  I know there are no defrag utils for ubuntu (nor the need for them) but was wondering if there was a way to clone the drive such that free space on the 'cloned' drive is consol
<TheGateKeeper> ximpul, must confess didn't look it there, I can have a look next time I have a play if it helps
<Archie1> wols: /etc/profile?
<TheGateKeeper> ximpul, I was using gparted to sort my hd out
<wols> Archie1: that has nothing to do. it's a shell related file
<wols> Archie1: what do you want to start at boottime exactly?
<Archie1> my own script
<ximpul> TheGateKeeper: sure, if you are able to reproduce it, go here to report a bug : http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem
<wols> what does the script DO?
<Archie1> wols: none of you business
<Archie1> :-P
<TheGateKeeper> ximpul, ok :)
<wols> ok
<Archie1> ehh i am being terribly annoying sorry
<Jordan_U> melgish, You can use partimage
<melgish> thanks, I'll look into that
<melgish> sometimes just knowing what something is called makes all the difference :D
<ximpul> hey guys i have to head out
<ximpul> cheers
<thefoxx> hello
<thefoxx> whats up with the PPA build servers? In launchpad most of them are listed as "idle" but I'm waiting for my builds since more than 2 hours
<zirmo> bellaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> thefoxx: try asking in #launchpad :)
<thefoxx> Pici, sorry I wanted so and did it now ;)
<gvsa123> i have three user account in my ubuntu, where i am the admin (default account created in installation). how do i set my account to be able to access other users /home but not the other way around?
<stdin> gvsa123: add yourself to their groups
<gvsa123> stdin: in manage groups?
<stdin> yes
<allan__> in what folder do i find keybing configurations?
<gvsa123> stdin: there is only my name on the manage groups... they don't have an entry
<stdin> make sure you're in admin mode
<livingdaylight> this kind of control is enough to make me wanna leave Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Pici, completely unreasonable
<LimCore> huh
<Pici> !traffic
<LimCore> ompaul for the win
<ompaul> done
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<s1ph3r> ubuntu 7.10 is impossible to install on this system.
<gvsa123> stdin: you mean that i belong to the admin group?
<ompaul> s1ph3r, depends on what this system is
<cin> hi all
<s1ph3r> ompaul I can't get a usuable resolution for the install. (even the failsafe fails)
<s1ph3r> I get the point where it allows me to select the video driver / resolution.
<wols> s1ph3r: use tect mode and tell us what video it is
<cin> i need help with GRUB and WinXp
<stdin> gvsa123: no, so you can edit the groups, you need to add their group to your list of groups
<s1ph3r> I know what video it is.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | s1ph3r you will find that if you do vga=771 or 791 or some such it will work for your machinge
<ubotu> s1ph3r you will find that if you do vga=771 or 791 or some such it will work for your machinge: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wols> cin: you need to state your real problem too
<s1ph3r> and I know my resolution.
<gvsa123> stdin: hmmm... let me absorb that a sec :)
<wols> s1ph3r: but we don't so we can't help
<wols> s1ph3r: the psychic has his free day today
<s1ph3r> i810 intel :p
<s1ph3r> lcd monitor 1440x900
<cin> it seems that im too stupid to add it to GRUB
<wols> really i810? a P3 it is then?
<s1ph3r> no p4
<s1ph3r> ibm net vista
<gvsa123> stdin: i should make myself part of their group? but they don't have a group... their main group is me basically... but their names arent' ticked in mange groups
<wols> cin: output of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<wols> s1ph3r: then it can't be a i810 but a i945 or such.
<s1ph3r> wols from a previous install it was using the i810 driver
<stdin> gvsa123: normally when you add a user they get the primary group name that's the same as their username
<s1ph3r> and regardless...I tried the i945 driver
<s1ph3r> with the same results.
<cin> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80060424192 bytes
<cin> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9733 cylinders
<cin> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<cin> Disk identifier: 0x8f138f13
<cin> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cin> /dev/hda1   *           1        3824    30716248+  83  Linux
<cin> /dev/hda2            3825        9733    47464042+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cin> /dev/hda5            3825        9306    44034133+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<wols> s1ph3r: yes, the driver is i810 but not the viode. I ask cause some apparently don't work with that driver even when they should. I blame intel
<livingdaylight> Pici, fuck you...ok? fuck you Kindergarten cop
<wols> cin: pastebin!
<ompaul> cin, I'll remove the mute in a min
<wols> !paste | cin
<ubotu> cin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gvsa123> stdin: i noticed that from previous installations... but adding them didn't create a group that has their name
<wols> cin: in the meantime put it in a pastebin
<ompaul> LjL, co operative?
<gvsa123> stdin: what is the difference between owners and groups anyway?
<wols> s1ph3r: have you tried vesa yet?
<stdin> gvsa123: owner is the person, only one user can have that user id/name, groups are sets of users
<s1ph3r> wols it works up until the point where it asks to select the video stuff. Even if I select use failsafe...it flickers and doesn't work.
<gvsa123> stdin: and this is different from users and groups?
<wols> s1ph3r: I asked you something, please answer
<s1ph3r> yes I have.
<s1ph3r> thats what it defaults to with failsafe
<stdin> gvsa123: nope, same thing just different terms
<s1ph3r> I get video for the short time of selecting the video card/monitor.
<wols> s1ph3r: either use a text mode install or next time it flickers with vesa and dies go to console 2 (ctrl+alt+f2) and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gvsa123> stdin: so the owner in chown, is actually the user? and the group in chgrp is the same groups found in manage groups?
<s1ph3r> wols, I guess the issue is...it doesn't die. (I can hear gnome starting up)
<anton> Hey, I have a problem...my friend is over at my place with his computer (LAN)...but he can't an internet connection...do i have to "allow" him to connect or something?
<wols> s1ph3r: and check if there is a xsession-errors anywhere
<stdin> gvsa123: yeah
<s1ph3r> but the screen simply remains black.
<gvsa123> stdin: i mean the users in settings
<wols> anton: do you have a router?
<gvsa123> stdin: i see
<anton> wols: Yes,
<Karti> Merry Christmas all.....anyone please recommend software to use with a nokia mobile phone with ubuntu? Many thanks
<wols> anton: plug his computer into your router too and you're done
<stdin> gvsa123: check what the group name is for the home directories of the users, if it's different to your group add yourself to it. if not, then you can just "sudo chmod 700 ~/" which makes the owner the only one who can access your home dir (except for root)
<gvsa123> stdin: ok... i'll try to sink this is first..
<anton> wols: Lol :) Done that ages ago...
<wols> anton: it's not a ubuntu problem but a router problem. OT here
<Onyx> I accidentally removed the Volume startup program from system > preferences > sessions -- can someone tell me how to get it back?
<anton> wols: Ok...
<Steiner`> 0.0
<gvsa123> stdin: all other /home/XXX belong to my group... i believe the permissions is drwxr-xr-x
<s1ph3r> learn how to count in binary :)
<stdin> gvsa123: then you should have read access to them already
<gvsa123> stdin: i also want write
<infidel> !zune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> gvsa123: "sudo chmod g+w /home/<username>" for each user
<gvsa123> stdin: in 0700 what is 4= ? 2= ? 1=? again.
<gvsa123> stdin: <username> is me right?
<stdin> gvsa123: 4=read, 2=write, 1=execute,  <username> is the name of each user you want write permission to
<gvsa123> stdin: oh i get the username already... i'm adding w to their /home/<username>
<Onyx> Anyone??
<stdin> gvsa123: yeah, you're just making it so that the group has write access (although if each user is in the same group then all users can read/write to each others home)
<Onyx> I accidentally removed the Volume startup program from system > preferences > sessions -- can someone tell me how to get it back?
<mmdski> is there a website with planned packges? specifically, i'm looking to see when eclipse 3.3 is going to be put in the repositories
<gvsa123> stdin: chmod g+w adds write access (+w) to the groups (g) they belong to?
<stdin> gvsa123: exactly
<dna__> sometimes ubuntu doesn't take usb devices, why?
<gvsa123> stdin: ah yeah... but then they'll also be able to write in my /home
<dna__> like ipod, mouse, usb drive
<Buyydee> onyx: add a new entry with the following options:
<bazhang> new nano dna__?
<Buyydee> name: Volume Manager
<dna__> bazhang, no old one
<Buyydee> command: gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable
<stdin> gvsa123: not if you set your home to 700 (read/write/execute for the owner only)
<Buyydee> comment: Volume manager for removable drives and media
<Buyydee> this should restore it
<mouse> dna__, what do you see in dmesg|tail when you attach your device?
<Onyx> Buyydee: Thanks :D
<Buyydee> welcome
<bazhang> dna__: the mini or other; which program are you using --amarok?
<gvsa123> stdin: ah that's the permissions part of it...
<zylche> Hard drive problem - Force unmounted, drive reporting no partition, writing before unmount, dmesg reports [277146.072000] EXT3-fs: sdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4000400).
<dna__> mouse, [ 1667.209874] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 2
<mouse> dna__, this happens when you disconnect device.
<dna__> bazhang, it happens with all usb devices not only ipod
<AngryElf> hey folks, i just installled the nvidia binary driver and i can't start X, even after a reboot, I have a supported card (7900GS) any ideas?
<golempie> what can i do if i have a unreal 2004 dvd with installer but installer doesnt load with no output?
<Buyydee> Is there anyone familiar with GRUB?
<wols> AngryElf: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> dna__: all usb devices? that sounds like a hardware issue
<wols> Buyydee: ask your question
<stdin> gvsa123: yeah, "sudo chmod 700 ~/" is the same as it being "drwx------"
<mouse> golempie installer is the shell-script? "file install_program" ?
<golempie> yes
<golempie> but it doesnt load
<gvsa123> stdin: so if i want them to read my files only, i set chmod 0750? not including others
<golempie> no gui
<mouse> Buyydee, may be I can help. I more familiar with lilo, but...
<bazhang> golempie: doesn't load with no output?
<Buyydee> I already posted my problem here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567285) and it
<mouse> try to run "sh -x install_script"
<Buyydee> sry, wrong key ...
<AngryElf> wols: ok gimme a minute
<wols> golempie: unreal should have a linux program version
<golempie> golempje@golempje:~$ sh linux-installer.sh
<golempie> (blank)
<mouse> golempie, this should print what this script do
<Buyydee> and it's sort of urgent, so i'm trying it here too
<gvsa123> stdin: i'll try to get this straight...
<mouse> golempie, sh -x linux-installer.sh
<stdin> gvsa123: yeah, that will let them read files in you're home (but remember that each file and directory under your home can have different permissions too)
<wols> Buyydee: it can be as urgent as it wants, either you give us more info or no one can help you
<Buyydee> I had gutsy installed for a while and then installed vista over it. now i restored grub, but grub won't find my vista partition
<stdin> gvsa123: so you can have directories and files they can't read even though your home is set to be readable
<Buyydee> please let me finish typing :) i just wanted to explain why i'm bugging the community in two places ;)
<zylche> Is there anyone that could help with my problem?
<AngryElf> wols: http://pastebin.com/m48242dcc
<x3roconf> Buyydee: what fdisk -l says?
<gvsa123> stdin: oh... is there a hierarchy to what will first be considered? i mean... does permission for directories supersede permissions of files inside them?
<golempie> golempje@golempje:~$ sh -x linux-installer.sh
<golempie> golempje@golempje:~$
<golempie> nothing again
<wols> Buyydee: sudo fidisk -l
<Buyydee> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Buyydee> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Buyydee> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Buyydee> Disk identifier: 0x77777777
<Buyydee>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Buyydee> /dev/sda1            6375       18711    99096952+  83  Linux
<Buyydee> /dev/sda2           18712       19457     5992245    5  Extended
<wols> pastebin!
<Buyydee> /dev/sda3   *           1        6374    51199123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Buyydee> /dev/sda5           18712       19457     5992213+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<bazhang> not here buyydee
<Pici> !paste > buyydee (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<osxdude> ugh
<gvsa123> stdin: so that /home/folder is 0777, but /home/folder/file is 0000.... which will take effect?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | buyydee
<ubotu> buyydee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<osxdude> it's called a fricken past
<osxdude> force part ftw pici
<stdin> gvsa123: if the directory is set readable to all but a file inside it is set to readable only to an owner (user), then the files permissions take president
<mouse> golempie, pastebin content of linux-installer.sh if it's not so big. Or paste "head -150 linux-installer.sh"
<gvsa123> stdin: so file permissions are always above permissions for directory?
<stdin> gvsa123: well, in a way. you see to linux, directories are "files" too ;)
<mouse> zylche, are you sure that your drive healthy? SATA/PATA? which chipset? ICHx?
<gvsa123> stdin: ah yes... i read that a thousand times already... :)
<golempie> mouse got it running now on root modus
<stdin> gvsa123: you have to have access to the directory to access what's inside it, but you can set different permissions on files inside them
<zylche> Well, I was using it beforehand, no idea of SATA/PATA, chipset, ICHx/
<mouse> may be, wrong permissions? ls -l linux-installer.sh?
<Buyydee> at all those that were trying to help me out: i'm sorry i flooded the channel accidently, here is the pastebin-url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49685/
<golempie> -rwxrwxrwx  1 golempje golempje  29627635 2007-12-27 16:25 linux-installer.sh
<gvsa123> stdin: so if the directory is not readable to everyone, even if you set the things inside it to 0777, you still can't read it because you can't get through the first line of permissions? i think this is making sense now... :)
<mouse> zylche, if dmesg didn't contain any drive-errors than it may be driver bug. if your drive isn't SCSI, try to change BIOS option and put SATA controller to IDE-compatible mode.
<stdin> gvsa123: that's exactly how it works :)
<zylche> mouse: [277628.780000] EXT3-fs: sdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4000400).
<gvsa123> stdin: gvsa123 is trying to absorb :)
<zylche> dmesg also reports that it's a SCSI drive.
<]Spectre[> hi to all.is it possible to configure the xorg from the command line with a basic vesa compatible mode ? I have some troubles with ati and gnome and it won't start anymore.thanks to all
<gvsa123> stdin: and there's only 3 kinds of permissions right? r w x?
<stdin> gvsa123: you're doing well, you've just described it exactly how it works
<wols> Buyydee: "sudo update-grub" then paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mouse> zylche, fsck /dev/sdb1
<stdin> gvsa123: well no, there are more but those are the main ones (and probably the only ones you'll need)
<mouse> zylche, SATA/PATA represents as SCSI drive.
<zylche> The superblock couldn't be read/doesn't describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<stdin> gvsa123: there is "suid", "sgid" and "sticky bit" too
<gvsa123> stdin: oh theres still more to this... <gvsa crashes back to earth> lol
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<zylche> Wait. Superblock is too high/corrupt
<gvsa123> stdin: :((
<mouse> zylche, and dmesg at this point doesn't contain any additional info?
<Buyydee> done. here the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49686/
<zylche> Nope
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<xturux> hi
<Buyydee> the partition was mounted in nautilus while i updated grub
 * xturux alguien que hable español ?
<Pici> !id | syc_
<ubotu> syc_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Pici> !es | xturux
<Buyydee> un poco, si
<ubotu> xturux: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mouse> zylche, e2label /dev/sdb1 should report error about wrong superblock, shouldn't?
<Buyydee> el bot tambien :)
<stdin> gvsa123: for example, if you suid (set UID) an executable, then when a user runs that executable it's ran as if the owner ran it (rather than the user)
<mouse> Buyydee, si :)
<syc_> Pici:  how do you know that im indonesian ?
<zylche> mouse "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<Pici> syc_: Your host is in indonesia :)
<gvsa123> stdin: User ID?
<mouse> zylche, do you have any other filesystems on that drive?
<zylche> The drive was being unmounted but it seemed to crash, so I had to pull the plug on the drive ...
<stdin> gvsa123: yeah, same for sgid (set Group ID), it'd be ran with the permissions of the group that owns the file
<syc_> Pici:  :D
<wols> Buyydee: FULL menu.lst please
<zylche> No, Just ext3.
<mouse> zylche, pastebin your fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<offload> sup guys
<Buyydee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49687/
<mouse> zylche, do you have important data on that drive?
<x3roconf> offload:sup
<zylche> A lot
<zylche> http://pastebin.com/mb108d20
<stdin> gvsa123: have a look at the permissions for /usr/bin/X, the "s" in there represents suid and sgid (depending where it is in the permissions)
<offload> Hey, I found a couple scripts that allow me to configure gmail as the default mail client in Ubuntu however when i click a email link nothing happens.  But if I run the .sh script it opens firefox.  I'm not really sure where to start troubleshooting this one.
<wols> Buyydee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49688/  should work
<gvsa123> stdin: but you'd have to have x permission to run it in the first place?
<stdin> gvsa123: you do, yes :)
<gvsa123> stdin: i'll have a look
<Buyydee> wols: would setup (hd0,2) in the grub command recognise the partition, if your entry worked?
<stdin> gvsa123: "-rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 7460 2007-12-20 19:40 /usr/bin/X" means that anyone can run it, but when they do it'll run as if the user and group that ran it was "root"
<gvsa123> stdin: -rwsr-sr-x means owner and group has s?
<stdin> gvsa123: yes
<max> sers
<Tezasaurus> Does anybody have an idea why Azureus would keep crashing in 7.10?
<gvsa123> stdin: why root? and it still applies to the others group when it doesn't have an s?
<x3roconf> are u using apt-get version?
<xoqa> is there a quicker way to find the initab file.. this is what i'm running currently:  find /* -name inittab -type f -print0
<bazhang> Tezasaurus: run it from the terminal and then pastebin the error messages or tell us here if they are brief
<xoqa> i'm only seeing /etc/init.d/
<mouse> zylche, try to mount your partition with option sb=m, m=32768*n, where n = { 3^i, 5^i, 7^i}, so 3, 5, 7, 9, 25, 27, 49, ...
<gvsa123> Tezasaurus: multiple java
<jerome_dk> hi all, I've just installed Thunderbird and I'm looking for the folder it uses called 'mail'. Where would I typically find that?
<max> hallo?
<Buyydee> max: das ist ein englischer channel
<Buyydee> tezesaurus: this has to do with java
<gvsa123> stdin: oh because it is owned and belongs to root
<mouse> zylche, mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -osb=98304
<zylche> AH. Thanks
<stdin> gvsa123: if it was only -rwsr-xr-x, then it would be ran as user: root, group: (your group)
<jerome_dk> ... or put differently: in what folder do programs typically install?
<zylche> Checking
<Tezasaurus> bazhang: I get...
<Tezasaurus> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<Tezasaurus> #
<Tezasaurus> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<Tezasaurus> #
<Tezasaurus> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb448874b, pid=5935, tid=3084704656
<Tezasaurus> #
<Tezasaurus> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-b05 mixed mode, sharing)
<Tezasaurus> # Problematic frame:
<stdin> !paste > Tezasaurus
<Tezasaurus> # C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0xb74b]
<brobostigon> !pastebin | Tezasaurus
<ubotu> Tezasaurus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> Tezasaurus: that is not brief
<stdin> gvsa123: the other permission "sticky bit" is rather obscure and not really used any more, so you don't have to worry about it
<gvsa123> stdin: so SUID is set when you add the s to the user section of ---s------ and SGID is simply when the s is in the group part ------s---?
<mouse> zylche, I suggest to run fsck.ext3 with -b option first.
<gvsa123> stdin:  that's the t right?
<Tezasaurus> whoop, sorry
<stdin> gvsa123: yes, to both
<Buyydee> i think tezasaurus' problem is the combination of java with compiz, i had the problem when running another java program (matlab) and got it fixed
<gvsa123> stdin: absorbs some more.... :)
<zylche> mouse: Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8).
<Buyydee> tezasaurus: try running azureus with lowest details (in preferences, appearance)
<menllyos> anyone can name me a proper ftp client (preferably graphical) that supports auth and implicit ssl transfers ?
<mouse> zylche, at mount-time?
<zylche> with fsck.ext3 -b 98304 /dev/sdb1
<Buyydee> menllyos gFTP in applications -> internet
<mouse> try fsck also with "-pv"
<max> hallo??
<menllyos> i tried gFTP but i couldnt get any ssl connections to work
<max> huhu
<zylche> mouse: clear?
<max> kann wer deutsch hier??
<Pici> !de | max
<Buyydee> ja
<ubotu> max: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x3roconf> !de
<sunogbaga> menllyos filezilla
<stjepang> why is zenity wasting my CPU power - it's 100%! Anyone experiences same?
<max> ok thx
<stdin> gvsa123: permissions are complicated, but for good reason: you can talor exactly what each user/group can and can not do. for example you could make a file that anyone could write to, but only the user can read (think primitive email :P)
<Pici> !ph | sunogbaga
<ubotu> sunogbaga: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Tezasaurus> Buyydee: It crashes on startup, even with Compiz/advanced effects turned off
<zylche> mouse: "Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8)." "Clear<y>?"
<krim_> I just created a new unpriviliged user and used button to start the screensaver, then I switched user and logged in with the unpriviliged one. I switched back, and all the programs I was running with the first user had been closed. Should it be like that?
<bazhang> Tezasaurus: perhaps time to switch to a more stable client?
<Buyydee> tezasaurus: sry then, that's the only problem i had when running azureus, can't help you anymore :(
<gvsa123> stdin: for that it should be 0733?
<Tezasaurus> I'm all for switching clients, I never really liked azureus anyway- any recommendations?
<menllyos> tried filezilla too, doesnt work, if i enable ssl it still reports to me that i need to enable it... :(
<krim> Bittorrent client? rTorrent is very nice.
<stdin> gvsa123: 0622, no need for it to be executable ;)
<menllyos> deluge is pretty nice for a torrent client...
<Andycasss> How can i check php5 logs?
<bazhang> Tezasaurus: there are number of optiions availiable--rtorrent is the cli version, transmission, ktorrent, and deluge
<gvsa123> stdin: oh... i see.. i thought you had to add that for them to launch it... :)
<x3roconf> transmission is good
<mouse> zylche, try -nv and answer to all questions "y". this option wouldn't modify filesystem, but you can see how large damage is it.
<bazhang> transmission is my choice as well
<stdin> gvsa123: to run it, yes. but they don't need to run it, only write to it
<krim> Should apps close down when switching between users?
<paradox> hey all, <i'm trying to have my ubuntu comp work as a server between 3 other windows based pc's in the house.. <i have 2 ethernet cards in the ubuntu server.. the modem is connected directly to eth0.. and the eth1 isc onnected to a router, which connects all other comptuers..
<gvsa123> stdin: hey thanks a lot... i'll try to grasp this first before overloading my neural connections...
<paradox> is that the correct setup for internet connection sharing .. file sharing.. resource(printer) sharing.. etc?
<Tezasaurus> Actually, I have Transmission, but that has given me problems, too
<gvsa123> stdin: i think i get the picture but i won't get into how they would write to a file without launching it first... might fry my brain :)
<zylche> mouse: fsck.ext3: Illegal inode number while checking ext3 journal for /dev/sdb1
<gvsa123> stdin: thanks again...
<stdin> gvsa123: +x means it can be ran/executed, that is the commands will be executed one by one (for a text file).
<mouse> zylche, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/help-please-superblock-has-an-invalid-ext3-journal-460677/
<savetheWorld> hello- looking for verification: A normal Ubuntu install will have a "/etc/inittab" file, right?
<zylche> mouse: I was just reading that one :P
<mouse> :)
<stdin> gvsa123: make a directory (under /tmp for example) and practice on it,  that way it doesn't matter if you mess it up (/tmp will be cleared on reboot)
<[nix]> Anyone know if its possible to disable all icons?
<_para_dox> if there's a website I could be directed to that explains how to setup internet connection sharing using ubuntu.. it'd be greatly appreciated
<zylche> thanks for the help so far, mouse
<bazhang> [nix]: disable them?
<mouse> zylche, you can try to run -yv  but result may be unpredictable...
<gvsa123> stdin: ah that's good... i will try that....
<davidwinter> Is there a way that I can have Rhythmbox organise my music for me automatically? (as in directory structure)
<savetheWorld> bazhang: staggering isn'tit? :-)
<mouse> zylche, the best solution is to make image of disk and then try to do any modification of filesystem.
<zylche> mouse: hmm.. so should I just try it with -v then?
<zylche> Thing is, the disk is 320GB, and its the largest disk I have
<[nix]> bazhang: yeah, so my entire system only shows text
<bazhang> [nix]: you might look into screen
<mouse> zylche, I know, that it 320Gb... fsck.ext3 -b .. -y -v /dev/sdb1
<_para_dox> how do I get into a root terminal, so I don't have to use sudo?
<mouse> zylche,  but!!! you may loose your data completely...
<Baldrun> hi all
<Baldrun> I am trying to use nfs in combination with acl under kubuntu, unfortunately I can't find any info on how to set up acl fpr kubuntu, could anyone give me a hint or an idea? google results were not helpful so far
<zylche> Checking it manually, mouse
<savetheWorld> nix - change your runlevel so the GUI doesnt start
<zylche> /hopes to not lose all data
<bazhang> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Pici> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Gues7> is it well known that there is a problem using kernel version 2.6.22-14-i386 and mounting NTFS? I've has a problem using it, however booting to 2.6.20-14-i386 allows me to access NTFS
<bazhang> see above [nix]
<mouse> Gues7, did you try NTFS-3G?
<bazhang> savetheWorld: haha
<[nix]> savetheWorld: ???? i need the gui, i just dont want any icons
<abdulla> any1 knows how to sign in msn messenger with gmail account?
<Gues7> mouse: yeah, I have it working now with 2.6.20, and it was all working grand before I updated
<savetheWorld> nix then delete them
<fluxy> abdulla: yeah
<abdulla> i have made a passport i received a verficiation code but they dont tell me what to do with it fluxy
<fluxy> abdulla: you need to create a .Net Passport account with ur gmail address
<savetheWorld> has ubuntu stopped using /etc/inittab?
<mouse> Gues7, I'm running latest stable 2.6.22-14 with ntfs-3g. what exactly won't work?
<[nix]> savetheWorld: lol
<bazhang> savetheWorld: no should be there
<fluxy> abdulla, use the email addr and the password (not ur gmail login one, the one u gave at passport) to login in msn services
<Gues7> mouse: I cant get it to mount at all, I get an error saying the device is busy
<Pici> !upstart | savetheWorld
<ubotu> savetheWorld: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gvsa123> stdin: so how come the groups listed in the command groups isn't the same with the one's listed in groups settings? these are the same groups they refer to? it's just that the terminal lists everything?
<savetheWorld> bazhang: getting people in ##linux saying its missing
<_para_dox> how do I get into a root terminal, so I don't have to use sudo
<gvsa123> stdin: gui vs terminal i mean
<fluxy> abdulla, the verification code is, well, to verify that u actually own that email address.
<savetheWorld> Pici: which release did that start with?
<bazhang> savetheWorld: now it is Upstart apparently
<Pici> savetheWorld: I want to say Feisty, but I may be wrong,
<bazhang> oops
<savetheWorld> Thank you. (s) :)
<Pici> _para_dox: preferably, you dont.  You can use sudo -s to get an interactive sudo session.
<stdin> gvsa123: not completely sure, I've never used the groups setting thing (I don't use Gnome) :p
<_para_dox> pici- this explanation of using internet connection sharing says I can't use sudo, has to be in a root term
<krim> I was logged in as my regular user and created an unpriviliged user. Then I locked the screen and chose to switch user there. After logging into the unpriviliged user and then switching back to my regular user, all apps had been closed (except for the ones running in screen which I could reattach). However, when I switch user without locking the screen first I can switch back without losing my programs. It seems kind of bad that someone is a
<nummer9> yyx yyyyyyxxxxxyxxxxxxxxxxXX
<gvsa123> stdin: i see...
<savetheWorld> _para_dox: that that description is wrong
<abdulla> fluxy, you mean i use the hotmail account? to log in my gmail?
<Pici> nummer9: dont do that please.
<bazhang> nummer9: please stop
<abdulla> fluxy, cant i just log in my gmail?
<nummer9> sorry
<Andycasss> How can i check php5 logs?
<Pici> _para_dox: root is disabled on Ubuntu, sudo -s should work fine.
<stdin> gvsa123: when I edit groups I do it the old fashioned way, I edit /etc/group :)
<abdulla> i read in forums where it says to enable signing in with your gmail you need to verify first and you have  3days to verify before it expires fluxy
<pampanga> how do i make an applet enabled for all user?
<mouse> pampanga, try to add .desktop file to /usr/share/gnome/autostart
<bazhang> Andycasss: the changelog? bugs etc?
<fluxy> abdulla, no. you still use ur gmail account for email. but now, having registered with passport, u have a passport account, where the login is the address u gave them (gmail addr) and the password = password supplied
<Andycasss> bazhang: no, id like to know whats wrong with my sendmail
<Pici> !offtopic | abdulla
<ubotu> abdulla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fluxy> abdulla, what i mean is your gmail account and ur passport accounts are SEPARATE
<mouse> pampanga, with ".desktop" I mean desktop file of your applet. It should be located somewhere in the system. You may just copy-paste from existent one and change program name/command.
<gvsa123> stdin: that's <group>: X (don't know) : <process ID> : groups?
<savetheWorld> pampanga: make sure it has execute permission for all.
<fluxy> abdulla, only the logins are similar, u may have different passwords
<bazhang> Andycasss: what errors are you getting (dont paste them here)
<Pici> fluxy, abdulla: perhaps you can take this conversation elsewhere, it is not Ubuntu related in the least.
<x3roconf> why 'rm' is not printing any error messages when i'm deleting non existent files? like no such file or directory?
<gvsa123> stdin: oh group ID...
<pampanga> mouse: i'll try it
<fluxy> Pici, Point noted, sorry
<mouse> x3roconf, "rm -f" ?
<stdin> gvsa123: process ID is the ID (number) given to the process, that has nothing to do with users/groups
<savetheWorld> x3roconf: because its not an error?
<abdulla> i need @gmail to work with pidgins Pici  :p
<Andycasss> bazhang: Thats what Id like to know, what errors are there so i could fix em...
<fluxy> abdulla, can u chat in pvte?
<gvsa123> stdin: whooops...  :)
<Andycasss> bazhang: Im trying to make a contact form to send mail, but it doesnt want to work
<zylche> If my illegal blocks are millions of blocks apart. That's good for data preservation, right?
<x3roconf> rm -f dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd > no error message lol?
<zylche> >.>
<mouse> zylche, right.
<abdulla> fluxy, however my email passport that i used is actually a useing msn address that i use in my msn it means can i make those 2 linked or ?
<bullgard4> man 7 rtnetlink says: "Rtnetlink allows the kernel’s routing tables to be read and altered." Can you tell me what is 'rtnetlink' and not, what it allows?
<bazhang> http://spikesource.com/docs/cs_1.6.0-linux/doc/php5/php5_quickstartguide.html in here Andycasss?
<pampanga> mouse: where is the location of the *.desktop files?
<mouse> zylche, it's would be great if many of damaged data would appear under /lost+found.
<x3roconf> why its not an error?
<mouse> pampanga, do you have any of them in /usr/share/gnome/autostart ?
<x3roconf> lol
<kritzstapf> can i debootstrap a gutsy system from a running feisty system?
<bazhang> abdulla: offtopic
<kritzstapf> it says that /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy is missing
<pampanga> mouse: just one the gnome-at-session
<mouse> pampanga, you may copy it and change command to execute and name.
<Andycasss> bazhang: I dont have /var/php5
<bazhang> Andycasss: is that a problem?
<Andycasss> bazhang: yes, since then i dont have the error logs either..
<Ready^Go> hello
<sunogbaga> Andycasss i thought php loggin is specified in php.ini
<Andycasss> bazhang: never mind, its in my apache log... My sendmail path is wrong, i wonder whats the right path for postfix...
<bazhang> Andycasss: /var/log/apache2/error_log do you have that?
<Ready^Go> hello ?
<bazhang> oops
<Andycasss> currently it wants it from /usr/sbin/sendmail
<Ready^Go> yhelp me plz ?
<Pici> !ask | Ready^Go
<ubotu> Ready^Go: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bazhang> ask away Ready^Go
<sunogbaga> Andycasss do u have sendmail installed?
<Ready^Go> !ask | i wanna download ubunto the best white flash 32bit
<ubotu> i wanna download ubunto the best white flash 32bit: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ready^Go> i wanna download ubunto the best white flash 32bit
<gvsa123> stdin: my ubuntu time is up... thanks again... :)
<krim> Anyone know how to delete an account on Ubuntuforums.org?
<bazhang> Ready^Go: there is a problem with flash at the moment
<Pici> !flashissues | Ready^Go
<ubotu> Ready^Go: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bazhang> krim: ask on the forums?
<Andycasss> sunogbaga: oh, no i dont, ill install it
<dhcpless> i keep getting "dhcpd self-test failed." when setting dhcp3 - any tips?
<Ready^Go> what diffrent kubunto and ubunto ?
<sunogbaga> Andycasss there you go.. :P
<bazhang> kde and gnome Ready^Go
<krim> Ready^Go: Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<Pici> !flavors | Ready^Go
<ubotu> Ready^Go: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<sunogbaga> dhcpless that happens when you start dhcp-3?
<Ready^Go> what the best in linux ?
<Sharpie> my wine iexplore isn't working, i think i deleted some files accidently a while ago. is there a way to reinstall it?
<Ready^Go> what are you use bazhang
<bazhang> kde Ready^Go
<krim> Ready^Go: There is no 'best', it's a matter of taste. Just check out some screenshots and choose the one you think looks good.
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, i get "dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<dhcpless> The error was"
<bazhang> ubuntu gnome might be best for you Ready^Go
<Xenobyte> Ready^Go, each has its ups and downs IMHO
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, it doesnt tell me wht the error was...
<Ready^Go> and from where i download ?
<Ready^Go> i from israel
<Vorbote> Sharpie: the wine-config (or is it -configure?) command will repair your $HOME/.wine directory.
<krim> Ready^Go: from the official ubuntu site
<sunogbaga> dhcpless try to paste /var/log/syslog
<Pici> Ready^Go: Find a link close to you from http://www.ubuntu.com
<Ready^Go> can you give me link ?
<bazhang> Ready^Go: there should be a local mirror near you
<Ready^Go> yhank yopuuu
<bazhang> no worries Ready^Go
<Ready^Go> 10q very much :)
<Sharpie> Vorbote: it's neither
<bazhang> haha
<T7P> Hello, all. I'm looking to remove Ubuntu 7.10 from this machine (I need the space and have it on another machine as it is). I'm running Windows and I'm using Norton Partition magic to do everything. I just want to know if it is safe to completely format the partition, or will I run into troubles with GRUB?
<lukasz> Hey People
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, whats the pastebin address?
<lukasz> Amarok crashed my system :(
<Ready^Go> kde i wanna to see ? its ok
<Ready^Go> ?
<adam> anyone have any tips on getting suspend and hibernate to work with an nvidia card (nvidia geforce go 7400) ?
<bazhang> T7P: not really an ubuntu question--ask in ##windows
<Pici> T7P: Its safe, but you probably want to run fixmbr afterwards, see ##windows for more info.
<krim> T7P: I think you might have to 'repair' the MBR with the windows installation disc. That's what I've had to do in the past, but it's easy
<T7P> Thanks!
<Vorbote> Sharpie: Well, type the assorted collection. It is one of them (type wine- at a shell prompt and hit tab). That worked the last time I used wine (almost a year ago...)
<lukasz> !find beep media player aac+
<ubotu> Found: beep, beep-media-player, beep-media-player-dev, beepcore-c-dev, beepcore-c0 (and 1 others)
<mouse> Sharpie, there is an ie6 project that download and install ie6 within wine. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Ready^Go> where i see kde ?
<krim> Ready^Go: Use google
<Ready^Go> bazhang
<Ready^Go> in pic ?
<lukasz> Amarok is bad :(
<Sharpie> mouse: i know, i just want to remove my wine iexplore...
<Sharpie> Vorbote: doesn't exist
<Onyx> Hmmm.... looking for some help with compiz/emerald... the themes only seem to be applying to the window borders, not the taskbar and scroll bars... anyone know how to fix this?
<bazhang> you have google Ready^Go? look for kubuntu--first link! :}
<Xenobyte> Ready^Go, you could for instance go to http://image.google.com/ and type in "kde screenshot"
<Ready^Go> http://fedoranews.org/krishnan/review/kde3.2/fullsize/kde1.png ?
<Ready^Go> this it ?
<Xenobyte> er, sorry, http://images.google.com/
<Xenobyte> there ya go
<lukasz> beep media player works :)
<bazhang> err close enough Ready^Go that is fedora though
<Xenobyte> honestly, though, a screenshot doesn't tell you much
<Ready^Go> amm
<Vorbote> Sharpie: it may have another name, that's why I suggested to try out different commands that start with "wine-" (and gave you  the easiest way to find them out).
<Ready^Go> but type kde
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49692/
<Onyx> Hmmm.... looking for some help with compiz/emerald... the themes only seem to be applying to the window borders, not the taskbar and scroll bars... anyone know how to fix this?
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/ Ready^Go
<Ready^Go> kubunto its kde ?
<bazhang> serioussssly off topic I know :}
<Sharpie> Vorbote: yes, i did that and then i said it didn't exist
<Xenobyte> Ready^Go, yes
<Pici> Onyx: Emerald themes are only for the window borders, GTK themes apply to the scroll bars, buttons, etc.
<kafkas> MERHABA
<krim> I was logged in as my regular user and created an unpriviliged user. Then I locked the screen and chose to switch user there. After logging into the unpriviliged user and then switching back to my regular user, all apps had been closed (except for the ones running in screen which I could reattach). However, when I switch user without locking the screen first I can switch back without losing my programs. It seems kind of bad that someone is a
<Onyx> Pici: Ahhh okay, I was under the impression that GTK+
<Vorbote> Sharpie: hmmm... Then try "win" as starter (as I told you, haven't used wine in a long while).
<Onyx> & emerald couldn't run together
<lukasz> !find beepmediaplayer plugins
<lukasz> !find beep media player plugins
<ubotu> Package/file beepmediaplayer does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Found: beep, beep-media-player, beep-media-player-dev, beepcore-c-dev, beepcore-c0 (and 1 others)
<Pici> Onyx: Perhaps you were thinking of Metacity and emerald
<Pici> !usage > lukasz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<lukasz> ok
<stephantom> hey everyone, just a quick question. whenever you install custom themes these are installed in ~/.themes and are thus not available for the root user. applications launched via gksu can't adopt the themes. wouldn't a soft link in /root solve all this?
<lukasz> thnx
<Sharpie> Vorbote: already did that as well, nothing similar
<chealdo> hi guys whats up you have some good news for the time management software for ubuntu internet cafe?
<Ready^Go> bazhang Xenobyte its amaizing
<stephantom> of course this would only work for single-user installs
<Xenobyte> Ready^Go, I like KDE myself
<kafkas> SELAM KANAL
<kafkas> BEN0130 ANLIYAN YOKMU
<Ready^Go> 10q :)
<lukasz> I got 0 messages?
<CapaH> What would I use to edit FLASH (.fla) files, in Ubuntu?
<Vorbote> Sharpie: are you sure you have installed wine at all? The file listing here <http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=wine&version=gutsy&arch=i386> suggests I'm not giving bad advice... ;-)
<sunogbaga> dhcpless configure dhcpd to listen on a specifc interface because atm you have 3 ifaces
 * kafkas selam kanal
<lukasz> hmm
<Pici> !il | kafkas
<ubotu> kafkas: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Sharpie> Vorbote: my question wasn't "i'm mentally ill and i think i have wine". i use wine on a regular basis (for guitar pro) :/
<acollins> can anyone tell me how to make sure GDM only runs after nfs-common has run?
<Vorbote> Sharpie: btw, the command is wineprefixcreate
<acollins> I've change the symlink to be S21 instead of S13 which should start it after nfs at S20
<Sharpie> Vorbote: yeah but that's not what i need. i need to remove the gecko ie engine =\
<ompaul> !tr | kafkas
<ubotu> kafkas: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<acollins> but my home dir is still not mounted by the time GDM is up...
<ompaul> Pici, pm
<lukasz> still no pm?
<sunogbaga> dhcpless configure dhcpd to listen on a specifc interface because atm you have 3 ifaces
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<danzigrules> [ Rule 3 ] I did a very good job ;p
<Vorbote> Sharpie: that's not possible yet. You'll need to move your present .wine file somewhere else and start from scratch. (You should have stated that up front :-))
<ompaul> !test
<danzigrules> [ Rule 3 ] I did a very good job ;p
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, how do i do that? i modified /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf but is there another file?
<Sharpie> Vorbote: ok, well, nvm then
<Vorbote> Sharpie: there is a script out there that will allow you to install IE6 in a different directory. You can install your other software there then.
<Vorbote> Sharpie: but I don't recall the name, :-(
<Sharpie> Vorbote: my problem wasn't a non-functional ie (i just use ies4linux). i just wanted to remove/fix the gecko engine
<sunogbaga> dhcpless that is the correct file.. however you have 3 ifaces vmnet8 vmnet1 and eth0
<lukasz> I'm gonna wait patiently :) for the pm in forums
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, those are vmware's i killed vmware but still get the same error
<Vorbote> That's not possible AFAIK. Once it is installed, it is installed for good. I think you need to declare all the IE6 related libraries as non-native to stop wine from trying to install the gecko engine.
<dhcpless> sunogbaga,can you look here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49693/ it's my dhcpd.conf
<dhcpless> ?
<krim> Is there a way I can lock an unpriviliged user so it can only see what's in /home/unpriviliged ?
<albator> Hi im installing ubunto 7.10, I choose "start / install" from the boot menu but it always seems to try an run in live mode, is there any param i can force the install with?
<vox> anyone around who is very familiar with ext2/3 filesystem? wondering if there's any harm to be done by setting the reserve block count to 0 on a storage drive?
<vox> albator: once it has booted in live mode, it gives you the option to install
<bazhang> albator: you need to get into the live cd environment first
<thedracle> Hm, I'm having an issue installing Gutsy on a Dual-Core AMD Opertron System.
<sunogbaga> dhcpless hold on, i'll look for the line you will need
<vox> thedracle: what's the issue
<albator> ah, thats a drag, it takes hours as its a celeron with only 256 meg =s
<krim> albator: There's an icon on the desktop, if you click it it'll install. Otherwise you could use the alternate installation cd (which I prefer) and install that way.
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, thanks
<thedracle> vox, Basically, it loads the kernel, but before getting to booting the live-cd system, it breaks into busy box.
<sipher> how do I do a text install of ubuntu?
<Hot_Girl> Boys: I cannot find an icon on my desktop - which is obviously there!! How do i find it??
<krim> sipher: Download the alternate installation cd.
<vox> thedracle: ah
<sipher> krim what!?
<dhcpless> sipher, command line install? use the alternate CD
<sipher> =/ lame
<Pici> krim: Look up bash restricted or rbash.  I havent touched it in years, so I'm not sure if I can help you, but take a look.
<brobostigon> thedracle: i have a mac, and exactlly that happened t first when trying to install gutsy.
<thedracle> brobostigon, What happened in your case?
<vox> thedracle: i've had that before. trying to think how i fixed it
<krim> sipher: Go to the Ubuntu download page and you'll see.
<sunogbaga> dhcpless can u try running dhcp3-server eth0
<albator> thats quite frustraighting, I left it whirring while i went to the shops and live had booted, I presumed it had defaulted to some option an rebooted it =s
<thedracle> vox, The 64-bit installation seems a bit more testy than the 32-bit.
<sipher> krim problem is I don't exactly have access to download it...and assumed you could simply do something like boot linux text
<brobostigon> i had to load ide_core in blackbox, and then once booted adding ide_core to /etc.modules
<brobostigon> /etc/modules
<vox> thedracle: nah, there's not a great deal of difference. why are you using the 64-bit ver if i may ask?
<krim> sipher: Oh, maybe someone else can help you then.
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, there is no such command
<thedracle> vox, Because Opertron is a 64-bit system.
<sunogbaga> dhcpless there should be, did you install dhcp3-server?
<sipher> well, the real problem is installing using the regular gusty i386 install.
<albator> yeah, but do u need 64 bit functionality?
<rbd> anyone get ultramonkey working with gutsy?
<thedracle> albator, Not neccessarily, but why sell myself short?
<vox> thedracle: yes.. all the K8 procs are. but why do you need to run the 64bit variant?
<Hot_Girl> Boys: I know there is a folder on my desktop - but i cannot see it --- how do i open it???
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, yes
<sunogbaga> dhcpless or try looking for the similar command
<albator> Im a quick and dirty kinda guy ;)
<brobostigon> hot_girl: enable see hidden folders in nautilus and navigate to desktop folder
<bazhang> Hot_Girl: cd to Desktop from the terminal
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, $ /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server eth0 start
<dhcpless> Usage: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server {start|stop|restart|force-reload|status}
<thedracle> brobostigon, So, do you have any idea why loading ide_core resolves this issue? Is it a problem with gutsy not understanding my particular IDE bus?
<vox> thedracle: im running an opteron 165. unless you're doing massive number-crunching, or trying to access more than 4gb of ram, there's no real advantage to running the 64bit variant
<thedracle> vox, I have 6GB of RAM.
<vox> well that's a good reason then
<vox> :)
<thedracle> vox, The extended address space would be nice ;) Hehe.
<brobostigon> thedrace: on mac gutsy, it wouldnt boot because it couldnt find the boot partition, ide_core allows it to see the hdd.
<vox> thedracle: you may want to create a 32bit chroot when you've installed. it'll make life easier, trust me
<albator> boot to live desktop, 22 mins so far, can u spare me 256 megs of your 6 gigs? :)
<Hot_Girl> no dice brobostigon.... did not work...
<vox> albator: ouch
<sunogbaga> dhcpless also try adding this line to dhcpd.conf DHCPDARGS=eth0 and start dhcpd using /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<lukasz> The bot uboutu is nice :)
<Gruelius> when im using this command tar -c -M --tape-length 480000000 /mnt/backup/raid5backup.tar /mnt/raid5/* i get a bunch of garbage spewed all over my prompt
<Gruelius> is it working properly or dying? lmao
 * genii sips a coffee
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, ok..will try
<bullgard4> man 7 rtnetlink says: "Rtnetlink allows the kernel’s routing tables to be read and altered." Can you tell me what is 'rtnetlink' and not, what it allows?
<sunogbaga> dhcpless if still it doesn't work,. paste /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<vox> dhcpless: paste into pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> albator: Is that box also sharing video ram?  If so setting it to a minimum number will help speed things up or let it through if it locks completely
 * lleonard help
<lleonard> err
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, vox, didnt work...i've pasted /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49694/
<lukasz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sunogbaga> dhcpless was the error still the same?
<bazhang> lleonard: do you have a question?
<vox> dhcpless: paste /etc/network/interfaces to paste bin aswell please
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, yes...
<lleonard> bazhang: no, I just misfired something aimed at my IRC client :)
<genii> The conf file you wanted was not /etc/dhcp.conf or /etc/dhcpd.conf even, but rather /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf or /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<sunogbaga> dhcpless anyway, try adding this line at the top of /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server; INTERFACES=eth0...
<dhcpless> vox,  interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49695/
<bazhang> lleonard: aha :}
<vox> dhcpless: which interface do you want dhcp running on? eth0?
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, do i need the ...after eth0?
<dhcpless> vox, eth0
<vox> dhcpless: ok, i see the problem
<ubuntu> hi
<sunogbaga> dhcpless nope you dont need the ...
<vox> dhcpless: open system->admin->network
<Optimus55> hey are the gutsy repos down?
<dhcpless> vox, ok...
<genii> Optimus55: The one here in Canada seems fine
<vox> dhcpless: click on eth0, select properties
<vox> dhcpless: change it from static to dhcp
<Optimus55> genji: hmm im in canada too.. any idea why i might get this msg? "# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:"
<Optimus55> then it lists the ubuntu multiverse repos, etc
<finn_> question: if I run a tor server do I need to install a DNS server?
<bazhang> finn_:  a tor server? or a client
<finn_> server
<bazhang> finn_: does the tor homepage have instructions?
<lukasz> !find gstreamer
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs (and 42 others)
<finn_> not really :(
<genii> Optimus55: No idea about that error. Sounds like perhaps malformed sources.list entry or so
<dhcpless> vox, changing...
<ephilips> I have ubuntu running as a virtual Machine in VMWare workstation. There is a Kernel Head update, that when I install causes the Network adapter to disappear. Is there a documented procedure for dealing with this?
<genii> Optimus55: When you installed, no network connection?
<thedracle> brobostigon, Eh. It seems the initramfs that I fall into is out of the init script. I tried > modprobe ide_core, and then ./init -> It complains the filesystems are already mounted, etc, and then dumps me back into the ram system.
<lukasz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhcpless> vox, changing to dhcp killed my internet connection but the DHCP server still gets the same error
<thedracle> It's probably because I have SATA disks...
<finn_> anyone know?
<cannonball> Something weird, all my window borders went away.  Anybody ever see that before?
<vox> dhcpless: er are you wanting to use eth0 to obtain an IP using dhcp, or to server IPs?
<bazhang> finn_: what about tor server howto--what does google say
<zylche> YAY!
<dhcpless> vox, serve - i want to PXE boot a client
<zylche> mouse: I got the drive fixed, no missing files that I've seen.
<zylche> :D
<zylche> Thank you for all of your help
<Jack_Sparrow> finn_: this isnt the place for those kind of questions.. not surprised you are not getting an answer
<genii> dhcpless: There is a good tutorial online for that
<lleonard> cannonball: yes, have seen that happen with compiz
<vox> dhcpless: you probably should've pointed that out heh
<cannonball> lleonard: so logout and log back in is the only fix?  Or can I manually start a process (like restarting kicker brings kde menu bar back, etc) ?
<dhcpless> genii, which one? I read quite a few...
<dhcpless> vox, sorry....
<genii> dhcpless: I used this one: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<lap> someone can help me ?
<sunogbaga> dhcpless did you try the last line i gave?
<SpookyET> HI
<daxroc> Evening all
<lap> ubuntu told me to install security update
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, yes ...didnt work
<lap> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo2_1.4.10-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<pteague_work> ok, how do i add a pdf printer?
<sunogbaga> dhcpless oh man..
<lap> but it tell me this
<lleonard> cannonball: not sure.  it kept happening to me on 7.04 so I just kept compiz turned off until 7.10.
<SpookyET> I find bash scripting ugly. Is there a modern shell with a decent scripting language?
<cannonball> lleonard: nice.  just running compiz detected that gtk-window-decotrator wasn't running and so it started it up for me.
<zth> hey
<hkBst> is it possible to do an upgrade from xubuntu-6.06 to ubuntu-7.10 ?
<Pici> lap: Hold on, let me look at something for you.
<daxroc> Do ati cards support compisite wm ?
<zth> how do I see what application or process uses a specific device? like /dev/dsp
<sunogbaga> dhcpless sorry..
<tritium> pteague_work: System -> Administration -> Printers, then add printer
<bazhang> hkBst: technically yes, but a long haul
<lleonard> cannonball:  that's a good easy fix to know! thanks!
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, thanks for the help anyway
<vox> lap: it probably means the server is being updated currently. try again in a few hours
<lap> Pici: it's been 3 week that i've not touched my computer
<lap> vox: ok
<tritium> hkBst: you'll have to upgrade in steps
<wols> zth: lsof
<dhcpless> genii, i read this one, i'm stuck at the dhcp part
<cannonball> lleonard: to be technically correct, I ran 'compiz --help' but it went through and did its startup checks before it actually printout out the help screen.
<hkBst> hmm, I see. 6.10 is known not to support my wireless though :(
<lap> vox: i'd look for the package libcairo2_1.4.10-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb, but it doesnt exist anymore on the server
<lap> vox: why it told me to install it then ??
<bazhang> hkBst: best to back up and install fresh
<[^Twen^]> I get an error when trying to start my computer running Ubuntu: "can't access tty; job control turned off" - How do I solve this?
<tritium> bazhang: not necessary
<cannonball> lleonard: What to expect if/when this happens for you again:  http://pastebin.ca/833741
<genii> dhcpless: Please paste contents of file /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to the pastebin
<dhcpless> vox,  do u have any advice for me?
<wols> tritium: but the question remains if he can get out of his predicament with what he knows
<bazhang> tritium not necessarily?
<Pici> lap: 4.2 has already been superseded, try doing an update again, then an upgrade.
<lleonard> cannonball:  thanks!
<vox> lap: it's possible the list of packages requiring updating was completed before the package you need was uploaded to that server
<hkBst> bazhang: I'm having some problems getting feisty to boot...
<tritium> bazhang: correct.  It is your _opinion_ that it's best for him to reinstall.
<vox> or that
<lap> Pici: how ?
<lap> Pici: it's an automatic update
<dhcpless> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49694/
<bazhang> hkBst: better listen to tritium :}
<lukasz> !find players
<ubotu> Found: libphp-phplayersmenu
<Pici> lap: manually:  `sudo apt-get update`
<Pici> !players | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lap> ok
<[^Twen^]> "can't access tty; job control turned off" - What does this means?
<genii> dhcpless: OK, reading
<Pici> !ttyerror | [^Twen^]
<ubotu> [^Twen^]: If you get an error on boot similar to « /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off », you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<lap> Pici: why it doesnt update automaticaly ?
<lap> Pici: I never had to do this before today
<dhcpless> genii, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Id be curious to see his sources list
<Pici> lap: Because it only does so every few days, and you said that you hadnt used it in a bit.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: me too, but only if it doesnt work.
<genii> dhcpless: That is not the contents of the file I requested
<dhcpless> genii,  wait - i got it wring then,,,
<lap> Pici: if i wait, ubuntu will repair this automaticaly ?
<Pici> lap: Yep.
<lap> Pici: ok
<lap> thank you : )
<lap> Pici: it will be long you think ?
<pteague_work> nm... generic printer -> PDF file generator :)
<tritium> pteague_work: right!
<dhcpless> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49697/
<genii> dhcpless: OK, reading
<[^Twen^]> Pici: I didn't really understood mutch of that thing =P
<lukasz> yeah I got it to work :)
<lukasz> I downloaded xxms2
<lukasz> Sry if I mispell it
<sunogbaga> dhcpless still am curious, if it's not so much of a hassle can u paste /var/log/syslog? the latest log will be helpful
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, of course
<lukasz> I am currently using Exaile :)
<genii> dhcpless: You have only 1 network card or 2 network cards?
<genii> dhcpless: Work is demanding me but I'll return
<lukasz> where should I go to chat about ubuntu off topic
<derdracle> I think, perhaps, from my kernel logs it may be that it's not recognizing the partitions on my disk. It mounts and identifies my SCSI disks just fine.
<T1m0thy> lukasz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dhcpless> genii, im about to go offline soon. if you have any ideas pls email - itai1m@yahoo
<derdracle> I have WindowsXP64 installed on these partitions already.
<nikitis> Question.  Got a new monitor 1920x1200 resolution and i am having trouble with two things.  I have the resolution set correctly, but it's kind of fuzzy.  slightly.  When in windows it's clear and sharp so I know it's capable of looking sharp, but currently it looks like it would if it was using a smaller resolution than normal.  Any ideas?
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49701/
<bazhang> what card nikitis
<nikitis> Asus Nvidia 7800 GTX
<tritium> nikitis: you're positive that X is using the monitor's native resolution?
<bazhang> nikitis: do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<derdracle> Ah, weird, it works in safe mode...
<nikitis> tritium, lol, it was at 1650x1080
<tritium> nikitis: ;)
<nikitis> i set it to 1920x1200 though
<nikitis> haha
<sunogbaga> dhcpless i can't see dhcp3-server trying to at least run based from the logs
<slugone> im on a MACBOOK and i cannot get the dvd's to play from my dvd drive
<bazhang> slugone: running gutsy?
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, thats because it doesnt run...
<slugone> 7.10
<odinriko> is there a gnome alarm clock? or is there a prog I gotta install
<nikitis> Tritium, one more question.  When i boot the ubuntu splash screen is now scewed
<tritium> nikitis: screwed, or skewed?
<nikitis> skewed
<nikitis> or both
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, its very strange cause my setting is very simple
<bazhang> slugone: got libdvdcss2 installed?
<tritium> nikitis: heh, how so?  Screenshot you can point me to somewhere?
<nikitis> Tritium, it's like someone took the screen and twisted it several times like a rag
<sunogbaga> dhcpless no, i mean it should at least say there's config error or something
<tritium> !dvd | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nikitis> tritium, don't think I can take a screen shot at that moment
<Xenobyte> nikitis, I have to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf to give it my monitor's correct hsync and vert refresh
<tritium> nikitis: wow, I'd like to see that
<slugone> i think so ill check,,,,,,,,,just sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<nikitis> yea it's only on this monitor
<sunogbaga> dhcpless what does it say when you try /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start ?
<slugone> ty
<nikitis> once ubuntu starts it's fine
<pteague_work> why is it that my laptop is defaulting to the wireless connection instead of the wired connection even though the wired connection is eth0 & is faster ?
<tritium> nikitis: yes, do as Xenobyte suggests, and double-check your rates
<nikitis> ok
<maek> anyone using banshee been able to get the metadata searcher to find there album art?
<nikitis> Xenobyte, did you have that issue with the splash screen?
<slugone> i know this must be a standard issue cuz it didnt work on my other laptop....non mac ....ty
<Xenobyte> nikitis, no
<slugone> great help as always
<nikitis> Xenobyte, it looks great now in 1920x1200
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, it says "dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<bazhang> slugone: you can do that if you enable the repos from medibuntu
<dhcpless> The error was: "
<sunogbaga> dhcpless provide you added INTERFACES=eth0 in /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<Xenobyte> nikitis, i'm jealous ;)
<nikitis> Let me reboot and see if it starts again
<nikitis> back in 1650
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, i did
<slugone> bazhang how can i do that ,,,,,,im new to the linux game
<bazhang> slugone: or you can just add the one package from the site, and also win32codecs the instructions are on the site www.medibuntu.org
<sunogbaga> dhcpless can try a simpler config file.. wait ill check for something
<nikitis> tritium, When i Ctrl+Alt+Backspace it restarts in 1650x1080
<slugone> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> slugone: You might want to read through restricted formats  help... it covers all of thet stuff including MP3's etc
<tritium> slugone: you're right.  It is a standard issue to to patent emcumbrances.
<tritium> nikitis: what order are the resolutions listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<orlick> anyone know how to get system beeps turned on... they have never worked in gnome-terminal for me
<slugone> hmm that makes sense though i guess.....capitalism......blah
<albator> huston, we have an install icon
<nikitis> tritium, let me check
<bazhang> slugone: one more thing: you should install ubuntu-restricted-extras for some of the non-free things like mp3 playing etc from the repos you enable in synaptic
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, wait i got a new error when running as root:
<Xenobyte> i g2g kids, rock on penguins
<dhcpless> /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 17: subnet 198.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<dhcpless> subnet 198.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<slugone> kk
<dhcpless> i see the error - it should be 162
<sunogbaga> dhcpless there..
<thor> dhcpless: I think that should be 192.168.1.1
<thor> not 198
<sunogbaga> dhcpless thor is right
<cannonball> 192.168.1.0
<Jack_Sparrow> thor: good catch, you pass the dyslexia test
<dhcpless> of course...
<cannonball> It's not complaining abou t the 198.  It's complaining about the last number not being on a boundary.
<nikitis> http://rafb.net/p/80VMYt33.html
<thor> dhcpless: cannonball is correct...the NET should be 192.168.1.0
<nikitis> tritium,
<thor> Jack_Sparrow:  not quite...I missed the NET <smile>
<tritium> nikitis: yes?
<sunogbaga> dhcpless so that's why it doesn't appear in the logs
<nikitis> tritium, ^^ My pastebin http://rafb.net/p/80VMYt33.html
<tritium> okay, nikitis
<cannonball> thor: You're only the second person I've ever seen who does <smile> instead of :-) or <grin>, etc.  Must mean you're old school.
<dhcpless> sunogbaga, i'm trying to fix it , in the meanwhile i'm getting "semicolon expected errors"...
<nikitis> tritium, what is Failsafe?
<cannonball> dhcpless: yes, each line should end with a semi-colon.
<tritium> nikitis: you added all those custom modelines?
<cannonball> dhcpless: How about I post a working dhcp config (with PXE configuration in it) to give you something to work from
<thor> cannonball: yeah...20 year old habits die hard
<nikitis> tritium, no, it was done automatically
<nikitis> tritium, i had a smaller 1280x1024 monitor, but for christmas I got this one
<dhcpless> cannonball, pls do ,
<Feloefe> hello i have problems with my printer in ubuntu (gutsy) i find my printer hes connected to a windows system on usb when i push print test page it starts printing but i doesn't use inkt its just a with page coming tru ? anyone ? its a pixma4500 from canon
<jamescarr> I forgot... what was the command to make eth0 accept any dhcp offers?
<jamescarr> e something
<tritium> nikitis: at this point, you should "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", then
<tritium> nikitis: choose the proper selections along the way.  That'll generate a new xorg.conf for you
<nikitis> tritium, k, sounds great.  I'll do that.
<lukasz> I am looking at gnome-look and one them is a source tar.gz and how do I extract it?
<nikitis> tritium, i'll report my findings
<jamescarr> dhclient
<lukasz> The themes
<jamescarr> thaqnks for nothing guys
<bruenig> jamescarr, you are welcome
<bazhang> no problem jamescarr
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > jamescarr
<{Nathan}> I installed a command line system, and it seems that my PCMCIA port is not used. lspci does not show my card. Any help?
<tritium> nikitis: good luck
<x-X-x> has flash been fixed for ubuntu apt-get ?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-X-x: no
<lukasz> problem solved
<sunogbaga> !flashissues | x-X-x
<ubotu> x-X-x: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<genii> back
<x-X-x> i cant wait i need youtube !! :P
<genii> dhcpless: Getting anywhere yet?
<Feloefe> canon Pixma 4500 printer help someone ?
<dhcpless> genii, getting closer....
<cannonball> dhcpless: http://pastebin.ca/833757
<nikitis> tritium, that did it
<Feloefe> found my printer but when i push print testpage only a white paper comes out no inkt onit... when i print a txt file same problem only a white page coming out
<genii> dhcpless: You have 1 or 2 network adapters on the machine you want to be the dhcp server?
<judgement> anyone has skype, ekiga, or other sep/VOIP services? which do you reccomend?
<dhcpless> cannonball, thanls
<nikitis> tritium, now there's the issue of the splash screen.  I can try and reboot now and see if the new xorg.conf fixed that, but i don't know if the splash screen uses it
<kristjans> what is a good p2p app, such as frostwire?
<bazhang> Feloefe: when did you last change ink cartridges?
<Feloefe> lol they are full
<cannonball> dhcpless: Save a copy of that somewhere, it will expire in a day.
<wols> nikitis: the boot splashscreen does not use X11
<Feloefe> it prints on windows system
<judgement> kristjans: limewire! gnuetella
<kristjans> thanks, judgement
<Tonren> Is anyone using ATI's Catalyst Control Center (the proprietary fglrx drivers) with a widescreen monitor?
<{Nathan}> How do I install PCMCIA support (modules, packages?)
<crush_groove> ornin room ,. New development in my mp3 folder. when I doubleclick an mp3 to play it . it turns to what appears to be a txt file and wont play. If I reboot . it will reset and become a mp3 again /.and will play
<nikitis> wols, i thought so
<Peco1> Hi, im new to ubuntu and linux - just embarking on an install utilising a usb key, can anyone lend any initial tips?
<judgement> yw! :) btw for torrents i recommend deluge..
<{Nathan}> crush_groove: Did you get the videos playing yesterday
<nikitis> wols, how then can i tell it to use 1920x1200?  OR is it not programmed to run that high?
<nikitis> wols, or render?
<{Nathan}> judgement: For GUI, yes, but for the real torrent lovers rtorrent is amazing
<crush_groove> {nathan} yes . with vlc never did play in kaffeine
<tritium> nikitis: glad it fixed the resolution at least.  Not sure what to make of the splash screen issue.
<{Nathan}> crush_groove: I never got anything to work in kaffeine either
<crush_groove> what is the method to set vlc as default player ?
<movela> {Nathan}: well i havent really know how to use the cli yet... but still learning hopefully soon
<tritium> Peco1: the installation guide has some info on a usb key install
<movela> deluge gave me amazing download speeds
<nikitis> tritium, is there an official name for that orange splash screen that has the indicator during boot?  So I can refine my search?
<JensenDie1> is there a way to use the system->admin->network settings to specifiy a certain mac address for a specified location?
<{Nathan}> movela: It's actually pretty easy, you just have to jump in. Once you get good with it though, you'll never want to go back
<bazhang> Peco1: the definitive guide is at www.pendrivelinux.com
<Pici> nikitis: That is called the usplash.
<movela> anyways so whats the deal w/sip/voip services? does anybody use one?
<wols> nikitis: the splash screen will never run at 1920x1200
<genii> dhcpless: In my pxeboot setup, I have 2 netwrok adapters. The eth1 is static ip of 192.168.0.100 and this is my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49709/
<tritium> nikitis: usplash
<tritium> nikitis: the issue is that is skewed, right?  Not the resolution?
<movela> {Nathan}: thats true. the sudo commands amaze window users :(
<nikitis> tritium, yes
<nikitis> tritium, correct
 * tritium interprets skewed as not perfectly rectangular.
<nikitis> tritium, resolution is great now
<tritium> Good, nikitis.
<nikitis> tritium, i'm working on usplash error now.
<slugone> okay i installed the medibuntu repositories and the gdg key but i dont quite understand how to add it to my keyring :S
<nikitis> wols, why not?
<wols> cazse usplash only understand 640x480 standard vga
<bazhang> slugone: just cut and paste that to a terminal
<movela> i don't have a phone/cellphone. thats why i want a service like this
<slugone> i did but for the keyring manager
<wael> hi everyone , i have a problem in banshee .can somebody help me ?
<slugone> do i need to bother?
<movela> like SIP/VOIP
<tritium> nikitis: wols is correct.  However, it sounds like you have some other problem that distorts the image.
<nikitis> but the usplash does go higher than that.  Otherwise on my 1280x1024 monitor it would have looked like crap and blurred.  And it wasn't
<compwiz18> Is it possible to dd something onto a DVD, ie dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hdc ?
<rubax> Hiya peeps. I dont have audio in gutsy
<bazhang> slugone: once you have done that hit reload in synaptic and then search for the packages you want to install
<Phophos> Hey, can someone give me a hand restoring sound to my main speakers? I lost it after a Firefox crash recently.
<nikitis> It was very sharp
<slugone> 10-4
<rubax> BUT, I did something and now im getting it through the mic input!
<nikitis> can the usplash be reinstalled?
<Peco1> Hi, im new to ubuntu and linux - just embarking on an install utilising a usb key, can anyone lend any initial tips?
<rubax> its a toshiba a105 with ati sb450 chip
<nikitis> tritium, can the usplash be reinstalled?  May fix it?
<movela> nikitis: i think so... sudo apt-get install usplash... i think its in synaptic too
<slugone> should i also install the libdvdcss2-dev ?
<bazhang> Peco1: http://www.pendrivelinux.com has it all
<rubax> I researched and changed the model to 3 stack..didnt worked, then changed the menu.lst and added apic=ht
<bazhang> slugone: no need
<slugone> awesome
<rubax> and had sound on the mic
<Pici> nikitis: That shouldnt be necessary.  You can modify the resolution of the usplash by changing the framebuffer modes.
<wael> hi everyone , i have a problem in banshee. can someone help me ??
<tritium> nikitis: it can be regenerated, yes.  I need to run.  If you're still having trouble later, I'll try to help.
<Pici> !fb | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<sandr-> Peco1, what are you installing?
<rubax> does this damages the mic input?
<bazhang> Peco1: you see that link?
<Phophos> Hey, can someone give me a hand restoring sound to my main speakers? I lost it after a Firefox crash recently.
<tritium> nikitis: talk to you later, buddy.
 * genii sips a coffee
<nikitis> tritium, thanks for your help
<tritium> take care
<nikitis> Pici, ok, i know about this.  So this is what usplash uses?
<Pici> nikitis: Yes.
<KlrSpz> anyone have any idea when the FLASH plugin pkg is going to start working?
<nikitis> Pici, ok, is there a list of values to use for 1920x1200?
<fabi_an> hi
<Peco1> bazhang - sure.  Thanks
<enrico_> hi
<Pici> nikitis: Probably not, I'd just find something that matches that ratio if I were you.
<nikitis> Pici, these only go up to 1600x1200
<nikitis> Pici, will try thanks
<fabi_an> one of my external harddisks gets mounted with wrong permission always. compared to the other one it has "removable: no" instead of "removable: yes", is there a way to fix this?
<martin_> ,,
<bhajun> Hi guys - dunno if this is the right place to ask, but I'm planning to dual-boot ubutnu and xp.  2 questions about it - first, is 20gb a sufficient partition size for linux?
<wael> hi everyone , i have a problem in banshee. can someone help me ??
<movela> KlrSpz: what do you mean?
<Peco1> sandr- - ubuntu 7.10
<KlrSpz> bhajun: yes, definitely
<rsk> bhajun: just for linux 3gb should be fine
<KlrSpz> movela: i keep getting an error about the tar.gz not matching the md5 checksum
<KlrSpz> bhajun: i wouldn't do < 10gig if you really wanna play with it
<bruenig> KlrSpz, install it manually
<movela> bhajun: thats more than enough
<linux4me> anyone here have ubuntu 7.10 desktop running under vmware v6 working ok to burn dvd's?
<KlrSpz> yeah, but i am doing this for a friend and they aren't savvy enough to update it manually, wanted synaptic to monitor it for them
<movela> KlrSpz: what do you need flash for?
<KlrSpz> that's kind of a stupid question
<movela> browsing?
<KlrSpz> uh yeah?
<KlrSpz> no, to take over the world with
<bruenig> KlrSpz, the flash package is a script only, it is faulty, synaptic maintaining it is precisely the reason why it has problems
<movela> it should install automatically thru firefox
<KlrSpz> c'mon, don't ask asinine questions
<bazhang> KlrSpz: ease it up
<bruenig> install it once, and you are done, all you have to do is drop the .so into a directory
<bruenig> one file
<Trent0r23> Hello all
<bazhang> hi Trent0r23
<Trent0r23> New ubuntu user, windows user, and probably going to switch over
<Trent0r23> I have looked on google and on the forums and maybe I am not searching right
<bruenig> !enter | Trent0r23
<ubotu> Trent0r23: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KlrSpz> yeah i know, that's what i do in gentoo
<Pici> KlrSpz: Do you have anything constructive to contribute to the channel?
<Tonus> KlrSpz, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/26/manually-install-adobe-flash-temporary-flashplugin-nonfree-fix/
<rubax> Anyone has an ideas on the sound issue?
<Trent0r23> one sec i am typing :P
<KlrSpz> Tonus: yeah thanks, but i know how to do it.. was just wondering if the ubuntu devs were going to fix it anytime soon since it's been reported for many months
<Trent0r23> But I am trying to host my own webpage with ubuntu with a registerred domain, how do i do that with ubuntu 7.10
<bhajun> Thanks guys - my second question is about a partition for sharing.  I've read that I should create a a fat32 partition for this, but I've also read how fat32 is more prone to disk errors, has less security, less space efficiency, etc...how would you guys then keep all files/docs so that they're accessible to both xp and linux?
<n3wUs3r> hi, i just installed gutsy on my laptop and when i click home or music or whatever in the places menu nothing happens at all
<VanKurt> hi
<KlrSpz> bhajun: ntfs is pretty stable with the ntfs-3g fuse driver
<n3wUs3r> how can i fix it please?
<thor> Trent0r23: are you using something like dyndns for the domain name registration?
<Trent0r23> i dont know
<dl7ln> good evening :)
<VanKurt> How do I turn on my WLAN adapter under Linux (Ubuntu)? I just installed the System, but WLAN is not working. In the terminal it says "wireless= radio off"....
<Tonus> KlrSpz, ah, okay. yeah, it's an ugly bug indeed. has it been months already? that's not good.
<thor> Trent0r23: do you have the web server set up in ubuntu?
<Trent0r23> I will be registerring the website with www.networksolutions.com, but as for what you are talking about I have no ide
<wols> Trent0r23: what is your domain? and: does your webserver have a static IP?
<dl7ln> can someone tell me where i can have an possible error in my config? http://nopaste.org/p/axYEOU6Elb
<bhajun> KlrSpz: Ah, nice.  So this would allow me to access anything on the windows partition from linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: It has not been reported broken for many months...
<Trent0r23> I do not know my domain name yet, but I will ensure that it has a static ip
<wols> Trent0r23: what is the is the problem you want #ubuntu to answer?
<wols> !lamp | Trent0r23
<ubotu> Trent0r23: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<n3wUs3r> wols: do you maybe know why the file manager wouldn't open?
<cookie> hello everbody
<wols> n3wUs3r: no
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: As long as you are using firefox, use the fix we show and install it manually
<cookie> I need some help installing gtk, gtk+ and gtk 2.0
<cookie> all of them
<wols> cookie: why?
<wols> cookie: if you run gnome, gtk2 is already installed
<cookie> well...I can not use GUi for some programs without them
<crush_groove> how do I set vlc as default player
<cookie> \I do have gnome
<cookie> and ubuntu 7.10
<Trent0r23> And no, no webserver setup in ubuntu, how do i do that?
<Trent0r23> is there a forum link of some kind that has info on how to host my own website with my reg domain?
<n3wUs3r> does anyone know why the file manager won't open on my new and freshly updated ubuntu gutsy installation? there is no output on the screen at all, nothing happens when  i click anything inside the places menu
<Pici> !lamp > Trent0r23 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<wols> Trent0r23: ubuto just told you
<Trent0r23> sorry
<cookie> how about gtk+
<cookie> what is that
<cookie> ?
<Pici> !enter | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> cookie: most probably a gtk C++ binding. what app needs it? and what is the error message
<Jack_Sparrow> cookie: What is it that you are trying to run that will not without those?
<VanKurt> Can anyone help me with my WLAN?
<KlrSpz> hm.. all the flash elements are showing up as white boxes now.. not working
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  How can I install postgresql 7.4 alongside 8.2?  I need to connect to a 7.4 server, and I can't use the 8.2 client to connect to a 7.4 server.   Any ideas?
<n3wUs3r> gah, does noone have this same problem as me??
<KlrSpz> i'm bout to dump a gentoo image on this box and call it a day
<cookie> well...I can not use C gtk/gtk.h header
<cookie> NmapFE gives error
<n3wUs3r> also, firefox crashes a lot and is very slow.. maybe that is related?
<wols> cookie: that's something totally different
<bazhang> KlrSpz: haha bye
<wols> cookie: install the gtk2 -dev package
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: Would you like me to walk you through fixing flash, or just call it a day and be gone..
<cookie> gtk2-dev
<KlrSpz> Jack_Sparrow: i write kernels for a living, i know how to copy a system object file to it's correct location
<KlrSpz> the problem isn't ME, it's ubuntu's jacked up repositories
<cookie> sudo apt-get install gtk2-dev
<cookie> Reading package lists... Done
<cookie> Building dependency tree
<cookie> Reading state information... Done
<cookie> E: Couldn't find package gtk2-dev
<Pici> !paste | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KlrSpz> woah buddy, use a pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: Obviously you dont know everything  so good luck with that..
<wols> KlrSpz: you talk nonsense. lots of it
<n3wUs3r> is it possible to get help in this channel?
<KlrSpz> awwww... don't get butt-hurt just cuz i said ubuntu's repo's are jacked up
<wols> !patience n3wUs3r
<wols> !patience | n3wUs3r
<ubotu> n3wUs3r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cookie> how do I install gtk2-dev
<wols> cookie: packages.ubuntu.com  there you can search for files. search for gtk.h
<n3wUs3r> wols: noone is answering
<wols> cookie: then you know what to install
<Phophos> Hey, can someone give me a hand restoring sound to my main speakers? I lost it after a Firefox crash recently ...
<KlrSpz> cookie: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<cookie> ok thanks!
<n3wUs3r> all i see is a bunch of questions but no answers
<VanKurt> Could someone please tell me how to change wireless=radio off to ON?
<KlrSpz> cookie, a good idea is to search apt broadly, and limit with grep.. such as: apt-cache search gtk2 --names-only |grep dev
<bazhang> n3wUs3r: what is your question?
<KlrSpz> n3wUs3r: what's your question, sorry?
<n3wUs3r> bazhang: when I click on an item under the places menu, nothing happens
<n3wUs3r> KlrSpz: when i click an item under the places menu, nothing happens at all
<KlrSpz> looks like it's just opera that doesn't like the latest flash... bummer
<n3wUs3r> thank you very much for answering
<cookie> what is the difference between gtk, gtk+ and gtk 2?
<KlrSpz> n3wUs3r: hmm did you delete the folders in your home dir?
<codered> Hey is anyone able to help me with my question posted on the boards?  My post is here and it concerns a boot problem after dmraid is installed ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023246#post4023246
<chrismon> a '+' and a '2'
<n3wUs3r> KlrSpz: no, i didnt delete anything, it's a new install.. was working yesterday and other programs seem to work
<VanKurt> Can u guys even hear me? :-(
<jarlod> n3wUs3r, do any of them work?
<KlrSpz> codered: it seems like your initrd might be damaged?
<KlrSpz> n3wUs3r: that's strange tbh... so NOTHING under places works?
<n3wUs3r> jarlod: no, the other options make it like "starting network" and then dissapears, nothing else
<nickrud> !patience | VanKurt (probably the people paying attention right now don't know)
<ubotu> VanKurt (probably the people paying attention right now don't know): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols> VanKurt: no one will answer unless you give a sensible problem description so someone can at least make stab at how to solve it
<n3wUs3r> KlrSpz: yes
<KlrSpz> open up a terminal and type "nautilus' and see what happens
<KlrSpz> if you get an error, that's the issue
<n3wUs3r> search after files works
<KlrSpz> if not, theeeennn... not sure
<codered> KlrSpz: this problem happens every time I do a fresh install...Ive tried it 5 times, all the same result.
<n3wUs3r> leif@leif-laptop:~$ nautilus
<n3wUs3r> leif@leif-laptop:~$
<n3wUs3r> thats what happened
<n3wUs3r> no windows appeard
<jarlod> n3wUs3r, try running nautilus from commandline, and see if it exits with errors
<n3wUs3r> jarlod: thats what i just did, nothing happened
<x-X-x> what is gstreamer?
<KlrSpz> codered: sorry i can't be of more help, i don't really do any software raid
<jarlod> lol, I should have read before typing
<RadiantFire_> n3wUs3r: you can try manually specifying a location on the command line by doing nautilus --no-desktop <some url>
<n3wUs3r> hmm, i can't clik on the desktop either
<KlrSpz> n3wUs3r: nothing happened at all? try "DISPLAY=:0 nautilus"
<Trent0r23> Ok, so I am totally new to using Linux, and that includes the terminal and such.  What is a good resource to know the basics of older Linux?
<KlrSpz> maybe you have multiple screens set up for some reason?
<Zambezi> I just changed my graphiccard and thought I remember the way to reconfigure x, but I didn't. What's the command? I'm using Irssi now so surfing is a problem.
<KlrSpz> Trent0r23: older linux?
<mrdinkles> Getting error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. I went ahead and changed the ext 3 to ext 2-- Same error
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire_: that did the same, nothing
<wols> Zambezi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n3wUs3r> leif@leif-laptop:~$ nautilus --no-desktop /home
<nickrud> !info libgstreamer0.10-0 | x-X-x
<ubotu> x-x-x: libgstreamer0.10-0: Core GStreamer libraries and elements. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.14-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 664 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<n3wUs3r> nothing at all
<wols> mrdinkles: do you get the grub menu on boot?
<KlrSpz> n3wUs3r: you could try something semi-dangerous if you feel risky
<mrdinkles> wols: ya
<RadiantFire> n3wUs3r: does the System Monitor show nautilus as running or not?
<prefec2> hello folks. I have a rather strange problem. I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and now my (or to be more percise my mother's) wlan stopped working.
<KlrSpz> uninstall natuilius, and reinstallit
<wols> mrdinkles: pastebin your fdisk -l and menu.lst
<Trent0r23> KlrSPz: I know nothing about linux, with hopes that it would be easy to setup my website at home with ubuntu, but I am having trouble with the terminals.  What is a good basis to know how to use shells
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: how do you get the system monitor?
<wols> prefec2: what wlan chip, what driver
<nickrud> x-X-x, heh, useful.  GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters which operate on media data.
<RadiantFire> n3wUs3r: system->admin->System Monitor
<prefec2> I am using a Thinkpad R51e with atheros wlan
<wols> prefec2: what driver?
<KlrSpz> Trent0r23: well to be honest, that comes with experience... reading specifically what you want to do is a good start though
<prefec2> driver is ath_pci
<KlrSpz> if you REALLY wanna know how to run a server, i don't suggest ubuntu
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: yes, it's running a lot
<nickrud> !terminal | Trent0r23
<mrdinkles> wols: can you send me the paste bin link
<ubotu> Trent0r23: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AcidicChip> I've tried several things, and I can't seem to figure out how to get wget to download the contents (recursive) of an FTP site. I keep just getting a single file, usualy ".list" or something. Anyone know where I can find some examples?
<wols> prefec2: is the driver laoded? any dmesg output? /sbin/ifconfig -a showing ath0 ?
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: like 8 times
<graft> AcidicChip: wget respects robots.txt - if the site doesn't want you to download recursively, wget won't do it
<Trent0r23> KleSPz:  What would you suggest?
<prefec2> wols: the strange thing is, that the network-manager displays the net. But I cannot conntect to it. The driver is loaded
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: i pressed kill in the menu and it seems to have worked
<mrdinkles> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: nautilus appeared when i pressed kill...
<KlrSpz> Trent0r23: well, depends on your dedication.. gentoo/arch linux are both great at getting to understand your userspace, as well as the terminal capabilities
<RadiantFire> n3wUs3r: the one thing I could say is delete all the nautilus config directories under .gconf, then when nautilus restarts its config will be restored to default
<KlrSpz> bu if you just wanna know how to use some tools in a terminal, then i suggest just picking a topic and starting there
<prefec2> wols: I checked the WPA key
<RadiantFire> n3wUs3r: thats very destructive though
<KlrSpz> such as configuring apache, or searching for files, etc
<dna_> nick digin4
<codered> Hey is anyone able to help me with my question posted on the boards?  My post is here and it concerns a boot problem after dmraid is installed -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023246#post4023246
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: thanks, the menu seems to be working again now anyway and i can click on the desktop
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but not the msttcorefonts, using apt-get? The MS fonts break all my documents (which is odd, since they use the MS fonts...)
<n3wUs3r> :D
<prefec2> wols: Right now I wanted to know if I can increase the verbosity of NetworkManager in syslog, so I can investigate thr problem an further.
<jarlod> sweeeet
<n3wUs3r> RadiantFire: thank you very much, jarlod you too and the other guy
<graft> KlrSpz: how is configuring apache any different on gentoo and ubuntu?
<RadiantFire> n3wUs3r: oh goodie :-) Nautilus is somewhat flaky sometimes, jsut needs to be given a kick in the pants
<n3wUs3r> hehe
<nickrud> Trent0r23, ubuntu will work just fine for learning, it uses debian server configs which are very common in the real world
<n3wUs3r> thanks,
<n3wUs3r> bye all
<bazhang> way offtopic
<modu> anyone got any recommendations on a webcomic archiver that downloads every comic (in this case from ctrl-alt-del) so I can read them offline later?
<Jimnastics> can any one advise me an app that has a built in email server and can send mails to multiple recipients at high speed? i want to send emails to subscribers.
<wols> modu: wget
<AcidicChip> graft: it's an FTP site. there is no robots.txt
<KlrSpz> graft: it's hugely different.. first off in ubuntu you don't have to worry about modules so much, and the config files are split insanely different (over-organized in ubuntu imo)
<jarlod> yeah RadiantFire, I get that way too sometimes
<zobban> hi all when i want to play a file on vlc it closes down this is the error in terminal i will use pastebin http://www.pastebin.ca/833802
<KlrSpz> in gentoo you build your binary to requirement specs, then harden in
<KlrSpz> *it
<wols> jarlod: use a mailinglistmanager like mailman.we don't do spamming support
<modu> wols: doesnt work very good for me when they dont list their directory
<KlrSpz> you don't get massive security in ubuntu, that's for sure
<graft> KlrSpz: so the config is different - you're not learning anything fundamental about Apache config by using gentoo
<bazhang> or join #gentoo
<wols> modu: there are links on the pages. it will work
<mrdinkles> wols:
<mrdinkles> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49711/
<wols> Jimnastics: use a mailinglistmanager like mailman.we don't do spamming support
<Trent0r23> To translate into Windows term, Root is C:/ as home is My Documents?
<zobban> hi all when i want to play a file on vlc it closes down this is the error in terminal i will use pastebin http://www.pastebin.ca/833802
<prefec2> wols: do you have any suggestion, how I can increase the verbosity of NetworkManager in syslog? It looks like I have to increase the verbosity of wpasupplicant, but I do not know how.
<KlrSpz> not just a config file, but how to compile it properly and getting all the modules you need as a fastcgi, cli, or built in makes a huge diff, all of the above you don't normally encounter in ubuntu is all i'm saying
<nickrud> Trent0r23, for all practical purposes, yes
<wols> mrdinkles: this is no ubuntu menu.lst
<graft> AcidicChip: hrm... what's your command line look like?
<RadiantFire> Trent0r23: /home is more like the User Folder above My Documents
<Jimnastics> wols - not spaming. i have subscribers. and they can unsubscribe any time
<wols> prefec2: no. try /usr/share/doc/<package>
<bazhang> KlrSpz: gentoo is nice but offtopic here
<zobban> hello can i get some help
<wols> Jimnastics: a) I don't believe you b) mailman is a perfectly fine mailinglist manager
<prefec2> wols: tnx. Will have a look :-)
<KlrSpz> well he was asking something about learning, and i don't feel that ubuntu is practical for that.. not in a real hardened security env. that is
<wols> zobban: only if you describe your problem
<codered> boot problem after dmraid is installed, please read -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023246#post4023246
<KlrSpz> if you wanna click and have it possibly work, yeah ubuntu is great
<bazhang> come on KlrSpz
<KlrSpz> ??
<graft> (this is about to get nasty)
<zobban> i want to play a movie on vlc i get this errorhttp://www.pastebin.ca/833802
<wols> bazhang: igore him. he likes to talk nonsense. a lot
<gahan-> whatś happened to alsa-firmware package in gutsy?
<bazhang> zobban: what about the other media players? do they error out as well
<kritzstapf> i installed ubuntu using debootstrap, now im getting "Target system doesnt have /sbin/init" from the initramfs, did i miss anything?
<graft> zobban: lsof /dev/dsp
<Jimnastics> wols will mailman do the jobs i want ( i have to send 1000s of mails)
<wols> zobban: does audio normally work? you get sound?
<zobban> yes all media players they just open and closes by them self
<nickrud> gahan-, I think you mean alsa-firmware-loaders ?
<wols> zobban: does sound output work? do you get startup sounds?
<zobban> nope i closes in 1-2sec
<zobban> *it
<chazco> Is anyone here using Textmaker 2006 on Ubuntu 7.10 (or other version i guess)?
<Tonren> I need help getting the ATI Catalyst Control Center 8.443.1 to work with my 1280x768 widescreen laptop monitor.
<graft> zobban: why is vlc using oss instead of ALSA directly?
<bazhang> chazco: to do what?
<nickrud> Tonren, sorry, but you will probably have troubles finding someone here to troubleshoot that, the ubuntu drivers get support here
<zobban> what to do to reboot my ubuntu
<chazco> bazhang - Just using it in general... hoping to know if they've had any problems with pagination (presumably due to fonts) being different to on Windows
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I manualy adjust my cpu  frequencies and frequency governors with CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor?
<wols> zobban: sudo shutdown -r now
<graft> zobban: type 'lsof /dev/dsp' in your shell and pastebin the output
<chazco> Textmaker handles it better than OO, but is still affected.
<graft> argh, don't make him shutdown
<graft> then you'll never know what's wrong
<bazhang> chazco: open office doesnot do enough for you? "}
<wols> graft: sudo lsof btw
<zobban> zobban@matrix:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<zobban> zobban@matrix:~$
<chazco> bazhang - I dont get on well with OpenOffice i'm afraid
<zobban> nothing happens
<graft> lsof works fine as user
<graft> zobban: are you running esd?
<zobban> dunno
<graft> zobban: ps -ef | grep esd
<msoeken> If I put a usb wlan stick in my edubuntu system the whole system freezes. I tried with two different sticks.
<bazhang> chazco: you might want to check the forums or post there
<Phophos> Hey, can someone give me a hand restoring sound to my main speakers? I lost it after a Firefox crash recently ...
<chazco> Planning to, though i'd check IRC first though :)
<codered> boot problem after dmraid is installed, please read, I need help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023246#post4023246
<gahan-> nickrud: thanks
<wols> graft: you're right
<celoserpa> what software or method or set of scripts or whatever would you recommend for PIM (maybe a local wiki?)
<zobban> http://www.pastebin.ca/833818
<graft> zobban: okay... do you have aoss installed? just try running 'which aoss'
<graft> zobban: if you do, you can 'wrap' vlc in aoss by running 'aoss vlc <your options>' and it might work okay
<zobban>  which aoss
<zobban> zobban@matrix:~$
<chazco> Also... does anyone know of a good DVB app for Ubuntu... currently using Kaffeine, but it needs KDE libs etc and MythTV doesnt work for my card...?
<graft> zobban: that's fine, just sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<graft> zobban: alternatively you can configure vlc to talk with esd, probably
<zobban> i did now  sudo apt-get install alsa-oss its installing
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I manualy adjust my cpu  frequencies and frequency governors with CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor panel applet?
<zobban> done.
<justbluemail> hi, I have counter strike source without steam and patches installed on my ntfs drive where I run windows xp. I recently installed ubuntu 7.10 in other partition and installed wine with automatix. Is there anyway that I can run cs source from my ntfs drive without installing it again?
<zobban> i installed that now i open vlc and open file again it closes vlc
<graft> zobban: how are you opening vlc?
<zobban> from gui
<zobban> program vlc
<monshin> hi there
<monshin> is ext4 supported in gutsy?
<micmic> bye
<digin4> isn't there lamp-server package for 7.10?
<altun> justbluemail: how you installed source without steam?
<toed> how does the CUPS/pdf printer work? I tried to print to it but I can't find the pdf file
<zobban> aoss vlc
<d0lph1nK1ng> hi room
<zobban> VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus
<zobban> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<zobban> [00000346] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<zobban> Creating link /home/zobban/.kde/socket-matrix.
<zobban> can't create mcop directory
<Pici> !paste | zobban
<ubotu> zobban: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d0lph1nK1ng> is this the official IRC room for ubuntu?
<graft> d0lph1nK1ng: yep
<toed> ~/PDF, got it
<Pici> d0lph1nK1ng: Yes, the official Support channel, chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zobban> what to do graft
<d0lph1nK1ng> Pici, thanks
<graft> zobban: you appear to have other issues..
<Trent0r23> how do i uninstall programs that i installed from the terminal
<zobban> so do i need to reboot
<zobban> or what
<graft> zobban: pastebin the output of ls -al /home/zobban/.kde
<kksm19820117> Greetings, all. I am trying to configure Fluxbox and have run into a problem. I have tried using [stylesdir] (~/.fluxbox/styles/) to generate a list of styles I've downloaded from the fluxbox site, but the Style option does not show. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<zobban> sometimes i just reboot and it works fine
<graft> zobban: rebooting might fix it but it's better to figure out what's wrong, i think, so it doesn't happen again. plus if you have some nasty permissions issue you might not be able to login again
<zobban> iam admin of my ubuntu
<sybariten> 1179 nicks
<sybariten> hello, thousands of peoplez
<codered> boot problem after dmraid is installed, please read, I need help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023246#post4023246
<graft> zobban: yes, but you're not running as root, so permissions are still an issue
<Trent0r23> I am do not have permissions to change an apache2 file, even though I installed it just moments ago with the right password.  How do I solve this problem?
<SpookyET> My ubuntu is pretty: http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/Ubuntu.png
<sybariten> (this is where y'all reply 'hello, one peoplez')
<zobban> so can i do sudo vlc
<p2p> hello
<KlrSpz> ok anyone attempting to get flash working in OPERA (works fine in FF if you manually install) you need to upgrade to Opera 2.5b1
<Tobias92> Hello Ubuntu people, I seem to be having trouble installing the mono-mcs package, dpkg is quitting because of a "broken pipe". Is this a problem on my end or is it just a malfunction of the ubuntu servers?
<zobban> i did sudo vlc still errors
<sybariten> i have an arcane ubuntu box and i may have an ftp server running on there, and then again i may not. Whats the most slick way of determining if i do?
<KlrSpz> sybariten: netstat -tanp
<AcidicChip> I'm trying to use wget to do a recursive ftp download, and all I can get it to do is download an index.html page that lists the contents of what I'm trying to download... I'm trying wget -xr --no-passive-ftp ftp://MYUSER:MYPASS@domain.com/ . I've tried several others as well, with the same result.
<monkeyBox> Ok,  so if I want to install postgresql-client-7.4,  which is no longer supported,   will I be ok just downloading the deb directly from packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc?
<monkeyBox> (I'm running gutsy)
<SpookyET> spookyet
<KlrSpz> monkeyBox: most likely, yes, unless the dependancies are also unsupported
<KlrSpz> which it will tell you on install
<wols> monkeyBox: should work but no guarantees
<KlrSpz> monkeyBox: also, you should be safe with connecting an 8+ client to an older server, it's the othe rway around you'd have issues
<p2p> making a ./configure on a package it tolds me this:
<p2p> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<p2p> what should i do?
<wols> sybariten: sudo netstat -anp |grep 21
<KlrSpz> p2p, install your build packages
<wols> p2p: install build-essential
<p2p> thank you very much both 2
<graft> AcidicChip: you said you get a .list file? is it empty?
<sybariten> KlrSpz: all active TCP connections, port numbers expressed numerically, and protocol ... but whats the -t ? cant find it on the wikipedia page
<monkeyBox> KlrSpz,  I'd do that, except that I want to also be able to run "\dt" commands and whatnot
<sybariten> wols: ok, but then i'll be shit unluck if the ftp server somehow is running on another port than 21 right?
<dw1> does anyone recommend a particular textbook for learning ubuntu, please?
<altun> www.google.com/linux ;)
<wols> sybariten: netstat -anp |grep LIST
<Jimnastics> can any one advise me an app that has a built in email server and can send mails to multiple recipients at high speed? i want to send emails to subscribers.?
<monkeyBox> dw1,  the best thing to do is to just install it and try and use it for a couple of weeks.   If any questions come up,  use one of the many resources available to you (google, ubuntu forums, this channel, etc..)
<biola> trial n' error :)
<Trent0r23> How do I find 'Sudo Edit' for editing and starting apache?
<biola> the what now ?
<wols> Trent0r23: huh?
<KlrSpz> sybariten: the -t shows tcp connections
<EEnjuto> hi everibody
<biola> hello
<graft> Jimnastics: install mailman, it's a mailing list manager
<wols> Jimnastics: your ubuntu already comes with a MTA by default,so there is nothing in ubuntu that will bring another MTA just to spam
<wols> graft: I already told him
<graft> wols: oh sorry, heh
<EEnjuto> anybody talks spsnish?
<biola> i doubt that :)
<graft> wols: guess he must really want to spam
<graft> !es | EEnjuto
<ubotu> EEnjuto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jimnastics> wols mta ?
<EEnjuto> ok
<wols> mta = mail transfer agent. the software tha sends mails
<sybariten> wols: ah, why do i want to grep for LIST?
<wols> graft: only reason to want a built in MTA as I can see
<bazhang> Jimnastics: listen to graft and wols okay?
<zimon> can someone tell me where the sun-java6-plugin package is gone?
<wols> sybariten: those are all listening daemons. you decide if one is a ftp daemon
<sybariten> KlrSpz: ok thanks ... havent seen anything ftp-like yet ....  then again, i thoguht that with a basic ubuntu server install, you'd always "have" an ftp server with connections to each user account
<sybariten> wols: oh
<graft> wols: nah, i do e-mail from my box just because i like being able to ssh in from, e.g., paraguay to check my email... means i can check email with minimal TCP access
<Jimnastics> bazhang gradin and wols did told me whats an mta
<sybariten> wols: seems to be SMBD, SSHD and rtorrent
<wols> graft: I run my own mailserver too but I can't see why anyone would want a mass mailler with built in MTA unless he likes to spam or zombify machines for spamming
<bazhang> haha
<wols> sybariten: does the ubuntu box have a public IP?
<graft> wols: oh ah... i'd probably agree with that
<wols> sybariten: then you are clear
<wols> on the ftp front at least. if you DO haev a public IP, make sure SMBD is not listening on a public interface
<oldboy> HELLO guys and girls!!
<wols> oldboy: hello gramps
<vimalg2> hello room.
<sybariten> wols: uhm... yes i guess it must? or, uh well no, its behind a firewall/router if thats what you mean. The router has the public IP. why?
<wols> sybariten: cause samba on public IP is a gazillion times more exploitable than a ftpd
<sybariten> wols: oh... hm. ok yeah well i should probably take care of that....  but if i am behind a firewall without too many holes, i should be OK shouldnt it?
<sybariten> s/it/i
<maek> how do I remove pkgs that arent needed anymore?
<wols> sybariten: yes
<wols> maek: with the same program you installed them
<oldboy> Question!: Doe anybody knows program for typing!!!
<Akselii[]> Yo
<graft> sybariten: if your LAN is secure
<rsk> oldboy: terminal?
<maek> wols: what I ment was how do I remove the unused deps left by banshee after I apt-get purge banshee?
<graft> sybariten: if you have, say, an unlocked wireless point, i'd lock down SMB carefully
<WorkingOnWis1> how do I keep a web page prminently in my cache, so If I try to browse to a web page that is deleted , it will be available to me locally? I would like it to be a fallback of some sort, where if the web page is gone, the browser would fall back to the local cache...
<rsk> maek: sudo apt-get autoremove
<maek> rsk: thakns.
<wols> maek: autoremove
<Akselii[]> I cant get any sounds out, i have corect modules loaded, everything unmuted and maxed out on alsamixer. module is snd-atiixp
<Akselii[]> soundcard is ati ixp
<maek> wols: thanks also.
<sybariten> graft: ok
<Akselii[]> integrated on this mobo
<graft> WorkingOnWis1: mirror it locally
<Pici> !enter |  Akselii[]
<ubotu> Akselii[]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oldboy> rsk: no terminal. I mind for blind system (without watching the keyboard)
<Akselii[]> sure thing
<rsk> aha
<debutant1> re
<sybariten> is it a simple matter of folk being able to reach my samba shares (which should require a PW, by the way) ... or is it more like related to an exploit that can give people user accound access int he long run?
<maek> anyone using banshee able to get the album art to auto download?
<rsk> oldboy: i think gnome may have something for that
<graft> sybariten: probably just accessing your shares
<WorkingOnWis1> graft: what do i use to mirror it so the browser can fall back to local if the web page is gone?
<sybariten> graft: ok
<oldboy> rsk: where to look for?
<graft> WorkingOnWis1: the latter is probably difficult to achieve (maybe thre's a firefox plugin to do this, but i don't know of one) - you would just build a local mirror with, say, wget, and access it by hand when the web version is down
<wols> sybariten: samba has regular exploits since it's a shitty RPC protocol
<WGGMk> http://terra-mentis.myminicity.com/ (anyone building there own mini city??)
<wols> WGGMk: stop tha!
<Pici> !language | wols
<ubotu> wols: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sybariten> wols: but its a beauty when you run win computers
<graft> if only windows did NFS like everyone else
<wols> sybariten: but it's not useful for any internet exposure. fine in a secured LAN, deadly on the internet
<wols> graft: while the NFS protocol is slightly better, not by any measurable amount
<wols> and windows does NFS. very badly
<vimalg2> Google gears could be used to cache pages locally
<WorkingOnWis1> graft: then i guess google desktop, which will show both local and web search results, is the search engine of choice for this purpose?
<chinmay> okay guys i am not able to see xvid movies in color.. i only see black and white movies.. in both- totem and vlc.. need Help..
<chinmay> okay guys i am not able to see xvid movies in color.. i only see black and white movies.. in both- totem and vlc.. need Help..
<genii> yes, windows seems to hate nfs
<sybariten> now, while we are on the subject of vulnerabilities.....   does anyone know an ftp server that does not take a Ms Sc CS degree to set up? and which supports resume? i'm ready to try anything really exotic, but it has to be able to do console only, and to do ftp resumes.....
<graft> WorkingOnWis1: any more clues as to the scope of what you're trying to achieve, here? what sort of website? is this some documentation site, or like, a streaming flash site, or what?
<wols> sybariten: vsftpd ?
<sybariten> wols: ok... i've never actually thought of the possibility of using samba on a WAN
<wols> but: ftp must die!
<Flooding> ][][][-La virgen...-][][][
<wols> sybariten: why don't you use sftp?
<Pici> Flooding: ?
<sybariten> wols: ok, will look into it. I do know that proftpd is going to be way too complicated for me to conf, for this simple task i am gonna do
<sybariten> wols: hm, that requires a specific daemon anyhow doesnt it
<sybariten> (sftp)
<wols> use sftp, your sshd already does it
<sybariten> isnt that scp
<graft> sybariten: ftp should really be considered deprecated... if you're running ssh, you can do sftp
<wols> sybariten: no,you already run sshd
<wols> sftp is a superset of scp
<Seeker13> hey guys i really ned help setting up my printer
<wols> and any good ftp client nowadays support sftp
<graft> actually i think sftp needs some extra hooks, but those are on by default
<sybariten> yeah but... i want the fastest transfer possible for this... i got the impression that my scp transfers from that box werent exactly optimal
<Seeker13> i
<Seeker13> need
<graft> there's some overhead, but it's not that much
<Pici> !enter | Seeker13 1
<ubotu> Seeker13 1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chinmay> okay guys i am not able to see xvid movies in color.. i only see black and white movies.. in both- totem and vlc.. need Help..
<racarter> this is a stupid question i guess but isn't there some place to specify that the Home folder and My Computer should be on the desktop in gnome?
<noodles12> i hook up my notebook to a 52" samsung LCD and all i get is "unsupported signal" =/ its on 1280 x 800 resolution. my bro's window machine with same resolutoin got displayed on it fine.
<Seeker13>  help
<graft> sybariten: ssh also does compression, so in some cases it might be more efficient
<lukasz> There is the time on login window and it is in 24 hr and Id like to change that to 12 hr
<sandr-> chinmay,
<chinmay> yeah ..
<Seeker13> anyone know how too setup a brother mfc 215c
<sandr-> do this
<WorkingOnWis1> graft: ther are several sites in the web that I can see the us gov taking down if they think it is "in the intrest of national security" Things that they dont want as general knowledge. I know it sounds "conspiricy theory-ish" but information availability is important to me. I want the info available to me as seamlessly as I can have it if it disappears.....
<sandr-> "rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/totem
<Pici> !printers > Seeker13 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<p2p> what should i do with this when making ./configure :
<p2p> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Pici> !offtopic | WorkingOnWis1
<ubotu> WorkingOnWis1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chinmay> in the terminal window?
<chinmay> sandr
<sandr-> yes
<simplyubuntu> hey all... looking to find out what kind of effort you gotta put in to make a custom distro... based on ubuntu, of course :) can anyone help?
<Seeker13> url please
<graft> WorkingOnWis1: haha... i had the same idea
<sandr-> open terminal, type the command and your video is restored
<chinmay> sandr thanks if it works, my torrentleech account is yours :P
<sandr-> ( check this page for confirmation: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608510 )
<Pici> Seeker13: See the private message forum ubotu
<graft> WorkingOnWis1: locally mirroring it is probably your best bet.
<sybariten> graft: okay
<Trent0r23> I am trying to create an apache2 server, when I type apache2 I get this error "(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Trent0r23> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Trent0r23> Unable to open logs"
<nanobug> racarter: open synaptic and search for the gtweakui packages
<WorkingOnWis1> Pici: if u had been reading, you would see that graft and I are indeed On Topic
<graft> WorkingOnWis1: most US gov't content is static, so mirrors should be easy to make.
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hey peop0le, i need help pronto, i'm going on a vaction where theres no internet but i need my laptop, but my sounds not working!  Where leaving in 20 mins so i need help right away! Thanks.  Heres my problem!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651091
<wols> Trent0r23: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Seeker13> whats ubotu
<wols> Trent0r23: and run it via sudo
<Pici> WorkingOnWis1: I have been reading, and not only was that offtopic, but probably not suitable for our offtopic channel either.
<wols> Seeker13: ubotu is a bot
<sandr-> he's a bot Seeker13
<Pici> Seeker13: The channel bot, it sent you a private message about printers.
<nanobug> racarter: i think under the nautilus one you can select what shows up on the desktop
<p2p> what library should i install for solutionate this problem in a ./configure? => checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Seeker13> oke
<simplyubuntu> anyone?\
<kitche> p2p: you need qt3 -dev package
<Trent0r23> It says the server is already running, but when I type apache2 it still gives that same error
<ansque> how i can generate graf for bootchart? what i should do/write?
<chazco> How can i install ubuntu-restricted-extras but not msttcorefonts?
<chazco> (via apt-get)
<Seeker13> hey where is this private message forum
<WorkingOnWis1> Pici: explaining the context of a support issue is ot now? Wow...bummer. U all better filter your context explainations today.
<crush_groove> wols I have been reading on RPC protocols since I saw your samba statement regarding exploits. ARe all RPC Protocols a hazard.. or.. is it just the wqay the RPC is implemented in samba that makes it vulnerable?
<sandr-> did it work chinmay  ?
<wols> Trent0r23: if the server is already running you don't restart it of course
<bruenig> chazco, ubuntu-restricted-extras is just a meta-package, so install everything separately
<Seeker13> hey where is this private message forum
<Psyco_Chipmunk> I really need some help right away guys!
<Trent0r23> yur on it?
<chazco> hmm... thanks bruenig - how can I find out exactly what it installs then?
<wols> crush_groove: rpc is always hard to get secure. I have seen no real exception so far
<koko____> hi, anybody knows the effect of delete the part of the menu.lst line vga=xxx ?
<crush_groove>  ty wols
<chinmay> sandr, no..
<Seeker13> hey where is this private message forum
<wols> koko____: different resolution of monitor on bootup
<bruenig> chazco, apt-cache show package | grep Depends
<monteslu> anyone know if a dual booted (32bit & 64bit linux) machine can share the same swap partition?
<chinmay> do i need to restart?
<Pici> Seeker13: you should have a nother tab, or window with the message, depending on what client you are using.
<Psyco_Chipmunk>  Heres my problem!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651091
<lukasz> anyone know how to change the login time on right bottom
<chazco> Ah thanks bruenig... was trying apt-get show instead :D
<kitche> mongolai: probably but not a real sane idea really
<codered> boot problem after dmraid is installed, please read, I need help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023246#post4023246
<koko____> and i know what it is, i want to know the real effect of not having vga=xxx in menu.lst
<kitche> koko____: nothing
<monteslu> kitche, did you mean monteslu?
<p2p> thanks kitche, im going to try it
<sjnims> anyone use lm-sensors?
<kitche> monteslu: yes I tab completed and didn't notice that it was the wrong nick
<wols> sjnims: ask your real question
<mouse> koko____, if vga is not set, then vga=normal assumes
<monteslu> does the swap hold things between boots that would matter?
<sjnims> anyone correctly setup lm-sensors on an asus motherboard?
<sandr-> Psyco_Chipmunk, try deleting that line you pasted
<Dr_J> hi all, is there any free packages i can install that let me edit .pdf files?
<koko____> what i read is that my problem that i cannot use x in normal mode and ubuntu freezes with a blank cursor at startup may be the solution delete vga=xxx from menu.lst
<monteslu> I'm thinking of giving 64 bit linux a shot on my desktop, now that i got an amd x2 6000
<sandr-> If I read correctly you have twice the same line
<chinmay> sandr do i need to restart?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> sandr-,  wjhat line exactly? oh, that one.... how do i do that?>
<Pici> monteslu: If you're asking the same question that you are in #kubuntu, then no, nothing important is in swap and you can safely share it
<wols> chinmay: did you change your kernel or hardware?
<chinmay> err ... kernel i guess
<chinmay> i just copied and pasted this to the kernel, wols : rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/totem
<mouse> koko____, what is the current setting for vga? at startup time, when grub menu is appear, you can choose appropriate item and press "e" button (edit). then you can change cmdline values.
<sandr-> normally not chinmay , it's still not working?
<chinmay> yeah.. not working..
<sandr-> I had that problem when I updated from feisty to gutsy too, that line helped me
<chinmay> mine's a new gutsy..
<koko____> mouse i know and i have the table of vga, but it disturbs, no matter what you put
<wols> chinmay: you make no sense
<mouse> mongolai, only in one case you must take care about swap space. When you do software suspend (hibernate).
<monteslu> Pici, cool thanks
<sandr-> it deletes your settings of totem and remakes them the next time
<chinmay> wols.. i'm new to ubuntu..
<chinmay> i first installed mplayer
<chinmay> and downloaded the w32 codecs
<mouse> koko____, did you try remove "splash" and "quiet" from cmdline?
<chinmay> then the problem started
<Pici> chinmay: fyi, what you put that command in is called the terminal, or cli, not the kernel.
<sandr-> I gave him this advice for his black/white video: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608510
<chinmay> Pici: so how do i change the kernel?
<koko____> mouse may be the solution to remove splash but i want the splash screen, what would be the effects of disable quiet ?
<sandr-> I only install ffmpeg for video , and vlc
<Pici> chinmay: I dont think you want to do that.
<wols> chinmay: you don't
<chinmay> ohk,,
<marcio3000> hello
<wols> chinmay: the command just deleted some user settings for totem
<mouse> koko____,  when you disable "quiet", then you'de see kernel messages
<manawyddan> Hi everyone! Just a quick question. Is it possible to use the same PGP Private and Public keys in several computers? I have two computers in which i'd like to use my Gmail account with IMAP and i wouldn't like to use different keys for each, can this be possible?
<mouse> manawyddan, yes
<chinmay> when i was using mplayer, i had the same problem
<chinmay> but then i changed settings using the video equalizr
<chinmay> and the problem got solved ftm
<sjnims> anyone know the crrect settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<koko____> mouse i see the kernel messages always when i start ubuntu, because i have to use recovery mode because of this problem
<chinmay> and the settings changed for all : VLC and totem,
<chinmay> they started showing color
<chinmay> and now that i've removed mplayer, there's no color
<manawyddan> mouse: Thanks for the answer. Do you know were i can find such information?
<mouse> koko____, just try to remove those options and see what happens. If remove "splash" helps, then you have problem with vesa mode. I suppose, that splash use it in any way.
<chinmay> or no way to bring the color back..
<chinmay> am i stumped?
<lukasz> Hi can anyone help with this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023551#post4023551
<lukasz> My topic need help
<koko____> mouse i use nvidia
<sandr-> try installing mplayer again if that fixes your color ;)
<sandr-> or try this: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg vlc
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Help...
<mouse> manawyddan, wait a moment
<marcio3000> i have a problem with the hard disk
<koko____> but i wanted to know what would be the problem of deleting vga=xxx and i was told here that nothing happens
<marcio3000> at the boot is says something about the cluster difference
<marcio3000> and that it will not be fixed automatically
<chinmay> ohk sandr.. i'll do that.. if THAT works, i'll surely give u a supertorrents
<sandr-> Psyco_Chipmunk, you added twice the same line ( options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd )
<mouse> manawyddan, e.g, read this tutorial. http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2000/5/1/17058/47630
<Psyco_Chipmunk> sandr-,  ok, do u know how to reverse this?
<mouse> manawyddan, you need to --list-keys, --export and --import options to use.
<sandr-> if you're in x : do "gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options" ; if you're in cli: "pico /etc/modprobe.d/options"
<sandr-> vi is for hardcore, use pico to have a "notepad"like terminal
<manawyddan> mouse: Thank you very much!
<Trent0r23> I am using gedit but it is not letting me save files, it says I do not have permission.
<sandr-> check your permissions
<sandr-> try running it as root ( sudo gedit )
<Trent0r23> I am in admin
<Pici> !gksudo | Trent0r23 sandr-
<ubotu> Trent0r23 sandr-: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mouse> lukasz, System -> Administration -> Login window --> Use 24 hour clock.
<sandr-> thx Pici will do
<lukasz> thnx mouse
<mouse> manawyddan, this is that you want? you may google for gpg+tutorial+export
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<mouse> Trent0r23, where you're trying to save file?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> sandr-,  u there?
<mouse> koko____, just try to run without splash and without quiet. may be, you got the kernel panic...
<lukasz> thank you it worked perfectly
<LM22> can anyone help me
<Fracture> why, when i run ubuntu from the live CD do i get perfect sound but when i run my installed version i dont?
<LM22> I am freezing up in ubuntu randomly
<LM22> but windows seems fine
<sandr-> I'm not into the depths of sound cards configurations Psyco_Chipmunk , I just noticed you had twice the same line in your configuration file
<LM22> should I reformat?
<mouse> koko____, sometime on boot I got kernel panic on acpi functions.
<Happosade> Fracture: Some settings?
<Trex_> hi
<Fracture> Happosade: What you mean?
<sandr-> maybe that's the cause of your problem, did you delete the extra line allready?
<SuPeRhOmEm> someone could recommend me a good animated gif editor?
<Happosade> Fracture: If you have some settings wrong?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> sandr-,  ok. Do you know how i can just udo everything though?
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: "gimp"
<Psyco_Chipmunk> undo
<Happosade> Fracture: Or what sound you dont hear?
<SuPeRhOmEm> Myrtti; it edits animated ?
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: sure
<Fracture> I dont have any sound on the installed version
<Fracture> and if i do
<SuPeRhOmEm> Myrtti; tkx :)
<Fracture> its a very high pitched squeek
<LM22> what do you do when linux freezes up but windows doesn't?  How do you debug that?
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: the ... erm...
<lukasz> Thank you so much mouse
<mouse> u'r welcome!
<lukasz> I got a final fantasy login window :)
<SuPeRhOmEm> Myrtti; ?
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: the the states are displayed as layers
<mouse> Myrtti, right
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: can't find the correct word
<lukasz> well going to off topic
<Nicolaidis> hi,...can someone help me to use virtualbox?
<mouse> Nicolaidis, OSE or proprietary?
<obtix> is there a way to execute a script each time a user logs on (regardless of shell being used)? we have a server that consultants use and we need to be notified at each logon. thanks in advance.
<SuPeRhOmEm> Myrtti; not english speaker?
<sandr-> No sorry Psyco_Chipmunk , I don't know how you can uninstall self-compiled software
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: not native, I do know the word but it's been a while since I've done animation that I don't remember the word offhand
<Psyco_Chipmunk> sandr-,  dang...
<Nicolaidis> OSE
<mouse> Nicolaidis, ok
<Nicolaidis> thank you
<mouse> Nicolaidis, what's the question?
<sandr-> if it would help you, I'll PM the contents of my /etc/modprobe.d/options file
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<Nicolaidis> i've installed vb, but now i can't make the system work...
<lwizardl> anyone here able to help me with DVB-S card install?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | sandr-
<ubotu> sandr-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mouse> Myrtti, you want to change delays/position/and so on?
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: aaaa... frames
<mouse> :)
<Myrtti> too easy word to remember
<SuPeRhOmEm> Myrtti; right, but u know some other? more for begginers? Im not good with gimp
<Onyx> Anyone here use mrxvt?
<mouse> Nicolaidis, and what wrong with the system?
<Myrtti> SuPeRhOmEm: sorry :-(
<Nicolaidis> i don't know...
<butcherbird> wine+mspaint ;p
<baghyay> how to add medibuntu to my hardy
<baghyay> ??
<mouse> Myrtti, may be this helps http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<Nicolaidis> can you tell me about a guide to set vb?
<Pici> baghyay: If you have to ask, you shouldnt be running Hardy.
<Onyx> I'm trying to set the default font for terminals to use... where can I do this?
<butcherbird> baghyay: /msg ubotu medibuntu
<Pici> !hardy | baghyay
<ubotu> baghyay: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<baghyay> ok
<PriceChild> Getting lots of "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known." messages in my dmesg. Where can I find a list of the keycodes? Specifically the euro and dollar symbols.
<mouse> Nicolaidis, hmm... how did you try to start it? do you create virtual disk? attach CDROM and so on? on which step did you have problem?
<Myrtti> mouse: how about hitting SuPeRhOmEm with that link
<Myrtti> mouse: ;-)
<mouse> Myrtti, :)
<diafic> PriceChild, heh, I have the same thing with my Acer Aspire 5051
<SuPeRhOmEm> Myrtti; mouse; thkx :^)
<Pici> PriceChild: how about `getkeycodes`?
<PriceChild> diafic, i'm on a 5610Z
<eternalswd> I just updated gutsy today, and now mplayer audio is crackling.  xmms2, vlc, and gxine do not have any issues with audio.  Anyone have any ideas how to resolve this.  I did try recompiling mplayer but that did not resolve it.
<diafic> PriceChild, :P
<diafic> I never got it to work either
<diafic> I couldn't be bothered
<Nicolaidis> i created a virtual disk...ma i can't use it to run system...
<diafic> I never use 'em anyway
<PriceChild> Pici i have no idea how to read that
<PriceChild> Pichu0102, shouldn't this just be a standard list for linux?
<Pici> PriceChild: At least you get something back, I get an error here ;)
<mouse> Nicolaidis, what are doing next after disk creation? you need to install system on it.
<PriceChild> Pici, sudo it
<erUSUL> PriceChild: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#Finding_raw_scan_codes_-_PS.2F2_keyboards
<killerfaultier> Is somebody able ti speak german in this room? Kann hier jemand Deutshc?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Guys, hows ubuntu vs debian and fedora? if i where to switch to debiant or fedora, what one would be the best?
<wols> !de | killerfaultier
<ubotu> killerfaultier: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<killerfaultier> thx
<wols> Psyco_Chipmunk: ask ##linux
<PriceChild> diafic, adding the "acerhk" module causes random hardlocks of the laptop so giving up on the multimedia keys :/
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> tks
<wols> !best | Psyco_Chipmunk
<ubotu> Psyco_Chipmunk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<diafic> PriceChild, :/
<Pici> PriceChild: How about dumpkeys, that gives a little more human readable output
<PriceChild> Thanks very much erUSUL, that's exactly what i wanted
<Psyco_Chipmunk> I know, whats more stable though? whats more user friendly?
<PriceChild> Pichu0102, see erUSUL's link
<PriceChild> cah
<lukasz> I would like to thank you all for your help :)
<Nicolaidis> mouse: yes...but the system stop it during this procedure
<lukasz> Really appreciated )
<PriceChild> diafic, not even any messages in logs when it crashes to just going to leave it be i think... :P
<Sturm> how do I make the little orange icons you can attach to folders bigger?Because on my pc they are so small I cant even tell what they are
<lwizardl> Psyco_Chipmunk, ubuntu is a debian distro, fedora is redhat so using debian is like ubuntu
<mouse> Nicolaidis, one thing that I catch up with VB 1.5.0 is problem with dos' sys to transfer system from a: to c:  Sys report success but actually system isn't installed.
<mouse> Nicolaidis, what procedure?
<MikeH> evening guys
<mouse> evening
<MikeH> I'm having problems playing a DVD under ubuntu
<diafic> PriceChild, I gabe up on them aaages ago
<MikeH> Regardless of which player I try to load it up on
<MikeH> I can never get a picture, or anything to play.
<kitche> !dvd | MikeH this will help you
<ubotu> MikeH this will help you: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mouse> MikeH, mplayer dvd://
<diafic> mouse? Where do you live? I think I know you ._.
<killerfaultier> Where i can find the packages libsasl2-2 and courier-authlib-mysql for apt?
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<Onyx> I'm trying to set the default font for terminals to use... where can I do this?
<Sturm> How do I change the size of the emblems on folders?
<killerfaultier> I'm trying to install postfix with mysql
<mouse> diafic, i'm not sure. i'm from Russia
<diafic> Not you then ^_^
<brobostigon> sjnims: no idea, sorry
<diafic> My 'mouse' was from the netherlands
<Nicolaidis> i select virtual hd and after i need to install the os (windos xp) but virtual box gives me an error...that i can't write because i'm not root
<mouse> Onyx, Terminal -> Edit current Profile -> General -> Font
<paratox> bla
<romistrub> any word on the state of flash and linux?
<DerDracle> Anyone know what would cause mouse events to get eaten up intermittently?
<Sturm> How do I change the size of the emblems on folders?
<lwizardl> Nicolaidis, i think the error screen has something about virtualbox-ose
<mouse> Nicolaidis, did you select drive 'D' (cdrom) as bootable?
<kitche> romistrub: what about the state? it works fine and has been for years
<Onyx> mouse: I'm talking about the universal terminal font... I don't want to use Gnome Terminal
<romistrub> kitche: not anymore apparently
<mouse> diafic, )
<krammer> how can i install force quit??
<paratox> how do i use google?
<Nicolaidis> one moment...
<kitche> romistrub: works fine here
<romistrub> kitche: some sort of glitch recently. adobe changed their repository... or... I don't know anymore
<sjnims> whats the difference between the different terminals?
<romistrub> kitche: if you had it installed before a certain point, it might have worked fine
<brobostigon> paratox: firefox google.com / enter that into cli.
<bazhang> paratox surely you jest
<diafic> mouse, hmm?
<romistrub> kitche: last guy I talked to had a link to the state of it
<Sturm> How do I change the size of the orange emblems on folders?
<sjnims> and why would I want touse one over the other?
<kitche> romistrub: umm the tar file was changed I install by hand all the time and it works
<mouse> Nicolaidis, I'm often execute VB from command line (vboxsdl) and I don't remember where this option for boot-device is placed
<DerDracle> How do I disable Desktop effects in Gutsy?
<romistrub> kitche: ah
<MikeH> ¬medibuntu
<DerDracle> I have the restricted driver for my NVidia card installed- but I believe it's acting strangely with desktop effects.
<romistrub> kitche: not entirely sure how to do that... just from the adobe website?
<MikeH> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mouse> DerDracle, System -> Preferences -> *Desktop effects
<Sturm> DerDrackle System>Preferences>appearance
<makaraki_> Hello people I have  a problem with mplayer my computer is a Dell inspiron 6400 with ATI video card but when I try to use it it shows me an error like no Xvideo support for my video card
<leroy> Hello, I am having an issue configuring the restricted nvidia drivers on Gutsy.  The "nv" driver works fine but when I set the restricted driver the display either stops working or starts in VESA mode.  I am using a 7600GS vid card and a 40" LCD HDTV monitor
<DIL> how can i tile windows/horizontal/vertical etc
<DerDracle> Sturm, That's what I thought- but, for some reason it's not there.
<krammer> how can i install force quit??
<hanasakiRemote> what is a good free/cheap web hosting / prefer based on linux/ubuntu / mostly for low volume static pages
<hanasakiRemote> ?
<mouse> DerDracle, ps ax | grep compiz ?
<mouse> makaraki, do you use fglrx or ati?
<wols> hanasakiRemote: #web. here it's OT
<Sturm> DerDracle, you using 7.10?
<makaraki> Hi mouse I use ATI
<DerDracle> mouse, Compiz is definitely running.
<Kuroachia> I know this probably isn't the place to ask it but I'm dual booting XP & Ubuntu and right now I'm having trouble with my wireless card working on either OS. Is there any channel that might know a bit about XP and or Linksys WMP300N (other than the fact that they both suck?)
<DerDracle> Sturm, Yes.
<wols> leroy: you need to pastebin your Xorg logs
<lwizardl> anyone here done a DVB-S card install on ubuntu??
<makaraki> but what is fglrx
<wols> Kuroachia: ##windows
<Rico> i am using compiz fusion on Gusty and now I can't minimize my windows or move them.
<Kuroachia> Thank you wols
<mouse> makaraki, did you try restricted fglrx?
<leroy> wols: pastebin?
<DerDracle> What ap does your Desktop Effects link refer to?
<wols> makaraki: proprietary drivers for ati cards
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<Sturm> there should be tabs on near the top of the window
<makaraki> no I did not mouse
<wols> !paste | leroy
<ubotu> leroy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> sjnims: did you run sensors-detect?
<slugone> im gettin nervous that my comp will cook bacon.....im running a macbook (not pro) and i want to set the min fanspeed to about 3500 rpm ....i checked the forums and it appears that the only info is for the promodel
<mouse> DerDracle, search for compiz in System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Sturm> DerDracle, there should be tabs on near the top of the window
<makaraki> Mouse I will have a look to fglrx tutorial somewere in the net
<wols> !ati | makaraki
<ubotu> makaraki: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mouse> makaraki, which model of ATI do you have?
<wols> makaraki: what ati chip is it?
<sjnims> wols: yes
<mouse> makaraki, lspci | grep VGA
<wols> sjnims: then you should google I guess
<leroy> wols, my xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49715/
<makaraki> mm... where in the proc directory do I have to look to check the ati chip? ( thanks wols for you help as weel )
<wols> leroy: I asked for your Xorg logs. not your xorg.conf
<mouse> makaraki, open terminal and run above command.
<sjnims> wols: i can get temp readings, but not what my mobo has, voltage readings are ok but running command "sensors" outputs 7 voltages and the mobo bios only reports 3
<leroy> oh i misunderstood
<Sturm> how do I add the google<linux> search engine to the firefox toolbar?
<romistrub> er... where is firefox installed??
<wols> shameless: that often happens. find out which are the real working ones and only look at those
<rsk> romistrub: why do you want to know_
<rsk> ?
<wols> sjnims: however, how do you know it only supports 3 voltages?
<leroy> where are the logs located?
<wols> romistrub: dpkg -L <packagename>
<romistrub> rsk: because the adobe flash installer tells me to find it
<mouse> leroy, /var/log
<wols> !flash | romistrub
<ubotu> romistrub: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sjnims> wols: by checking in my bios...it has a readout of the sensors in there
<mouse> romistrub, why you don't use internal firefox plugin installer?
<romistrub> mouse: it wasn't working last time I tried
<Pici> Sturm: There is an option on the select search engine dropdown where you can pick more options, its pretty straightforward once you get there.
<wols> sjnims: that doesn't mean in only supports 3 voltages. it only means your BIOS only displays 3 voltages. it can very well check more than 3
<mouse> romistrub, did you trying to install from package or from firefox?
<romistrub> mouse: from firefox
<kitche> mouse: yeah it won't work since firefox in ubuntu is patched
<mouse> i see :)
<makaraki> Hi again mouse  and wols my video card is ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<mouse> makaraki, the same as my
<sjnims> wols: i guess what i want is a more meaningful output, the winbond chip diagram isn't very helpful for which voltage is which (+12V vs -12V)
<mouse> makaraki, I suggest to use fglrx
<wols> mouse: fglrx then
<leroy> These are my x logs, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49716/ and the .old is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49717/
<mouse> makaraki, if you want suspend/hibernate you should use latest Catalyst 7.12.
<manawyddan> mouse: I think i found what i was looking for, thanks: http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2004-July/022930.html
<wols> sjnims: the one near +12V is the 12V one, the one near -12V is the -12V one. easy :)
<makaraki> thanks mouse I will have a look and thanks to ubotu as well
<mouse> makaraki, but it has problem with resolution bigger then 1280x1024
<wols> leroy: which one is the one where you ran the nvidia drivers?
<kjaer> I have a sata harddisk, it is not found when I am trying to install.
<leroy> the 49716
<makaraki> catalyst what does?
<kjaer> Could I modprobe anything and get it to work?
<wols> kjaer: what controller?
<mouse> makaraki, problem only appear with 7.12 catalyst. Ubuntu's fglrx is fine.
<kjaer> wols: No idea
<mouse> makaraki, but suspend not work :)
<Greevous> I've accidentally deleted a partition with gparted. Is there any way to retrieve that data?
<Rico> I am using Compiz Fusion and I can't move my windows or resize them..anyone help?
<sjnims> wols: my output isn't like that though
<mouse> manawyddan, :)
<kjaer> It worked with 6.04
<romistrub> wols:  if I go to synaptic, it tells me that I have flash installed, but it doesn't work
<makaraki> no problem if suspend doesn't work :-)
<mouse> makaraki, catalyst is the rebranded name of fglrx driver.
<sjnims> and on top of that, i can't set a new min/max for ANY of the sensors
<mouse> makaraki, http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<sjnims> further more, i can't get gDesklets or conky to display temperatures
<romistrub> but I get an error
<kyu_flux> someone told me to try out automatix, but I don't see why I would want to use it (given the presence of synaptic). can anyone give me some insight into why I'd want this?
<mouse> Greevous, there are tools to look through whole disk and find partitions with filesystems.
<bruenig> kyu_flux, you wouldn't, that person is not your friend, he dislikes you clearly
<Greevous> mouse: what kind of tools? Got any names?
<lwizardl> kyu_flux, that is a lazy mans program
<makaraki> ok now I understand that catalyst is actually the new "name" of fglrx
<mmdski> is there any way to see when eclipse 3.3 is going to be put in the repository?
<romistrub> bah... noooothing is wooooorking
<bruenig> even the `o' button is malfunctioning
<RA-> hi
<wols> leroy: that one doesn't use nvidia but VESA
<kyu_flux> haha =) right on... yeah I'm already pissed that there's synaptic + a different add/remove programs, I think automatix would be completely over the top
<kyu_flux> thanks
<romistrub> bruenig: ... nice :P
<dgjones> !automatix | kyu_flux
<ubotu> kyu_flux: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<paratox> i h8 g15composer
<mouse> Greevous, searching...
<RA-> i need some help i just installed ubutnu 7.10 on my sony vaio cr220
<lukasz> Hey mouse it didn't work :(
<RA-> but hte sound isnt working
<leroy> wols, I enabled the restricted driver and restarted and then it forced vesa on the restart
<lukasz> I changed in login window to no to 24 hr clock andit didn't work
<paratox> does anybody have the logitech g15 keyboard
<nightstalker> The Year ends in a few days.And I think that it iss @ time to say thank to all Users who helped me in the last year. Thank you It was a great year and I wish you all a great 2008
<kyu_flux> dgjones: right on, thanks
<RA-> anyone plz
<Myrtti> nightstalker: <3
<RA-> ?
<Synx_hm> Is the latest wine version in the package repository
<Myrtti> !ask | RA-
<ubotu> RA-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RA-> i need some help i just installed ubutnu 7.10 on my sony vaio cr220
<romistrub> okay... so let's try this again... where is firefox located :P
<leroy> wols, the .old log also starts off with the xorg.conf.failsafe configuration
<Myrtti> RA-: please try to be more verbose
<RA-> but the sound isnt working
<lukasz> The time is till 24 hr
<wols> leroy: well you need to run the nvidia drivers to see what is happening in xorg.log. and I doubt it rewrites your xorg.conf without your knowledge
<lukasz> In login windpw
<wols> unless you run it in failsafe mode
<Myrtti> RA-: "doesn't work" isn't actually informative
<mouse> Greevous, parted itself could search for partitions. Try rescue option. parted -> help rescue
<RA-> i have no sound
<RA-> when playing mp3, cds , etc
<mouse> lukasz, what wrong?
<nthadoeuc8aothub> what?
<wols> even then it won't. run with "nvidia" in xorg.conf and even if it doesn't work and you get no GUI. the xorg.log from that run is what we need
<lukasz> The time on login window shows in 24 hour mode
<effie_jayx> anyone can help with double clocking on an old pc?
<lukasz> Id like that to be 12
<lukasz> I did what u said it didn't work
<wols> effie_jayx: double clocking?
<dragon33> greetings, i'm using the generic nvidia driver (nv) and an having a heck of a time integrating Beryl.  if i use the NVidia 8800GTX Graphics driver, beryl works, but if i use the generic driver it freezes. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<leroy> wols, can i do that without restarting?
<wols> leroy: yes
<RA-> any ideas?
<leroy> ctrlaltbackspace?
<Rico> how do i restart compiz fusion?
<paratox> logitech g15! help! f...ing freetype support
<wols> dragon33: it cannot work with nv. nv has no 3D support at all
<nickrud> dragon33, the nv driver doesn't support 3d for 8800gtx
<effie_jayx> wols,  yes, my old seems to be missing some boot parameters
<wols> leroy: that stops X, yes
<dragon33> thanks :-)
<wols> effie_jayx: what is double clocking?
<leroy> ok brb
<effie_jayx> wols,  I know because the mouse pointer is jerky
<mouse> Greevous, gpart - Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions
<lwizardl> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wols> effie_jayx: please answer my question
<mouse> Greevous, this is what you need.
<mouse> Greevous, apt-get install gpart
<effie_jayx> wols, I'll try...
 * effie_jayx reffers to documentation
<mouse> Greevous, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<paratox> beachtet mich!
<wols> !de | paratox
<ubotu> paratox: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<romistrub> what is this weird ~./mozilla business?
<burro> hello
<paratox> i can write english
<wols> romistrub: it's not weird. it'S where ffox stores its user config
<paratox> :P
<Greevous> mouse: thank you for your help. So is "gpart" separate from "gparted"?
<lukasz> to use 12 hr clock on 24 i should set yes or no?
<romistrub> wols: syntax confuses me
<lukasz> I set it to no still nothing
<Synx_hm> Is the latest wine version in the package repository
<mouse> Greevous, indeed
<figi> join #ubuntu-es
<burro> soy venezolano
<wols> paratox: please ask a ubuntu related support question
<figi> che burro venezolano
<paratox> but nobody wants to help mi with ma logitech g15 problem
<angel> hello
<figi> no hay sala de chat de ubuntu pero en español?
<mouse> lukasz, "no"
<effie_jayx> wols, If you notice that the mouse pointer freezes randomly and everything goes slow then you might be affected by the “Double Clock Speed” problem. or if mp3's play
<wols> paratox: since you haven't told anyone wha your problem is, this is understandable: no one can help you
<Pici> !es | figi
<ubotu> figi: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<burro> me gustaria poer ahora en español
<lukasz> thats stil didn't work mouse I set it and it didn't change
<RA-> i installed ubuntu 7.10 on a vaio cr220, but when i try to play mp3 or cds i get no sound
<lukasz> I even restarted it
<wols> effie_jayx: that makes no seense. double clock speed of WHAT?
<figi> thanks
<romistrub> okay so I'm still having a hell of a time trying to find the location of my firefox install... I need it to install flash. Other methods are not working.
<mouse> lukasz, have you tried to restart gdm?
<wols> !sound | RA-
<ubotu> RA-: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-2build1 (gutsy), package size 1514 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<burro> quiero  instalar ubunto 7.10 mandamelo
<Myrtti> romistrub: "which firefox"
<lukasz> how do I restart gdm?
<trekker> hi
<Myrtti> !english | burro
<mouse> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubotu> burro: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> lukasz: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<lukasz> thnx
<wols> romistrub: since you didn't install it from a ubuntu package, ask #mozilla
<paratox> wols: my g15composer won`t work with ttf fonts
<effie_jayx> !es | burro
<ubotu> burro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mouse> lukasz, or just logoff and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<wols> paratox: is this g15composer a linux app?
<paratox> !es | buro
<trekker> hi everybody
<ubotu> buro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fenrig> hi i have problems with ndis
<fenrig> can somebody help???
<paratox> wols: jes
<paratox> wols: yes
<d03boy> when does the newest version come out?
<wols> paratox: and the error is?
<hdevalence> how do I make ls only show directories?
<romistrub> wols: I think I found it
<wols> d03boy: april 08
<effie_jayx> wols, well ... it seems my pc seems to be running faster than it should... I found a forum thread that called it double speed... clock...
<effie_jayx> wols, my bad...
<wols> effie_jayx: are you running under vmware?
<effie_jayx> no
<effie_jayx> it's my old pIII
<wols> effie_jayx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<wols> what speed does your CPU run at?
<paratox> wols: g15composer: symbol lookup error: g15composer: undefined symbol: g15r_ttfLoad
<burro> hay alguien que hable español aqui
<gvsa123> how can i set mp3 format to be the default or preferred format in soundjuicer and rhythmbox?
<wols> paratox:from where did you isntall that app?
<romistrub> aaaand it works
<romistrub> woo
<paratox> source
<wols> !es | burro
<ubotu> burro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<effie_jayx> burro,  los canales de español son #ubuntu-es #kubuntu-es etc
<paratox> wols: source packages
<fenrig> i have ndis problems
<wols> paratox: then you most likely didn't compile it right
<Myrtti> !repeat | fenrig
<ubotu> fenrig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fenrig> my wireless isn't working
<wols> paratox: grep the sourcecode for g15r_ttfLoad and see where it is defined
<angel> i have an issue that I can't seem to fix on my own, i was hopin someone might beable to help me
<paratox> wols: thanx
<paratox> wols: i will have a look
<wols> paratox: most likely a lib is not where it should be
<wols> paratox: did you run ldconfig after installing?
<mouse> paradon, ldd `which g15composer`
<effie_jayx> wols, gimmie a sec while I log into it
<fenrig> can somebody assist me with ndis?
<paratox> wols: yes
<romistrub> heh... I'm a vat of stupid questions today: how do you dualboot linux? All instructions I've seen tell me to install XP first. I already have ubuntu installed
<wols> install XP then
<mouse> romistrub, if you install Offtop after ubuntu, you need to boot from CD and restore grub loader
<wols> after that:
<wols> !grub | romistrub
<ubotu> romistrub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MarcC> how do I end a process (grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 /proc/asound/card0/codec#1) that won't let me kill it?
<Retro`> hello
<MarcC> it's using 100% CPU.
<Retro`> i have ubuntu 7.10
<angel> I installed a game ( PlaneShift ), the install was fine, I found a forum on installing it through the terminial, I installed in under sudo, it asked for my pass everything installed fine, but now everything has permissions set to it for root and there is no root. I can't even get into the folder to uninstall it. I don't know how to fix it.
<wols> MarcC: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<romistrub> mouse: offtop?
<Retro`> i have installed EasyTAG
<mouse> romistrub, winxp :)
<leroy> wols: I have posted the "nvidia" log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49718/
<Retro`> but then removed it
<Pici> !enter | Retro`
<MarcC> wols: I'll try that, but SigKill in HTOP isn't working on that process
<ubotu> Retro`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<romistrub> mouse:  ah :P
<wols> gksu <program>  in this case planeshift
<fenrig> angel: sudo nautilus (location of planeshift)
<MarcC> wols: thanks, looks like the process finally halted itself
<Pici> !gksudo | angel fenrig
<ubotu> angel fenrig: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<romistrub> thx wols et mouse
<effie_jayx> wols, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3055/
<fenrig> Pici: i still don't have fixed my wireless problem :p
<wols> leroy: what is the problem. don't see an error there
<Masse^^> H264 video seems to bounce on both mplayer and kaffeine. What could cause it?
<angel> any ideas on how i can get rid of it so I can try again?
<leroy> wols: the display just blanks out
<mouse> leroy, looks fine except EDID read error
<wols> effie_jayx: it runs at 450MHz which seems to be normal for a P3
<leroy> "no signal input"
<wols> leroy: videocard with 2 outputs?
<flyinghippo> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu onto my Macbook, but I'm wondering if Boot Camp is absolutely necessary, considering it's unavailable for Tiger.
<leroy> yes
<wols> leroy: could it be it uses the 2nd one?
<effie_jayx> wols,  ok... that kills that theory...
<leroy> i am running on the VGA
<shane2peru> does anyone have any experience setting up TV Cards?  I'm a noob at this part, though not new to Linux
<KlrSpz> leroy: i've had where lcd's won't power up the edid if it's been on a long time.. try unplugging the unit and replug it in, power on/off doesn't do the trick as it's not actually "off"
<mouse> leroy, where you connect your Sony?
<effie_jayx> the PIII still suffers from jerky usb mouse
<leroy> i am connected on VGA out
<mouse> leroy, it should be connected as CRT-0, shouldn't?
<shane2peru> I'm installing mythtv right now, but not sure if that is all I need to do.
<mouse> leroy, pastebin xorg.conf please
<Retro`> hello... i have Ubuntu 7.10... i have had EasyTAG installed for some time but then i removed it... now i reinstalled it but the program is not present anywhere as if not installed... i have also installed the latest debian package for EasyTAG but it says "Error: Dependency not satisfied: libc6"... please help
<KlrSpz> oh, vga won't detect EDID's properly anyway
<leroy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49719/
<kuber> question: I really love how debian allows me to download 10+ cds of packages, as i'm sometimes in places that have no net connection. I can only find the single ubuntu cd/dvd. Is there a more extensive cd distribution anywhere?
<flyinghippo> Retro`: Did you install it with Synaptic/APT-Get?
<shane2peru> any TV Card People out there???  I have a K-World TV card
<Retro`> flyinghippo, both ways
<mouse> leroy, what is the second one CRT-out?
<flyinghippo> Did you try doing 'apt-get install libc6'?
<leroy> wols: i was thinking something similar about it's using the second output, but why would it just do it with the "nvidia" driver
<anto> Heya, i got a problem with my sound ever since i upgraded motherboard the music output has become alot weaker.... can anyone explain how i can make it stronger?
<Retro`> flyinghippo, yes... it said only i have the latest libc6 installed and that was all it said
<Pici> kuber: Theres the Desktop CD, the Desktop DVD (more packages), The Alternate CD (textmode install) and the minimal cd(bitesize)
<mouse> leroy, nvidia detect it as the second CRT.
<leroy> mouse: i'll have to look
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<Greevous> mouse: gpart's man pages don't say that it supports restoring ext3; will there be a problem if my primary partition was ext3?
<squidly> hello I'm trying to setup a network alias that will route only to a spefic subnet.. how can I do that?
<Retro`> flyinghippo, what could be the problem?
<KlrSpz> ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<flyinghippo> I have no idea.  I haven't touched linux in a while.
<flyinghippo> Sorry, but I'm not much help here.
<wols> leroy: cause the nvidia driver decides to to it and nv decides it differently. I'd look for a dual monitor nvidia howto and check if there is a nvidia option to make it use the right output for you
<leroy> mouse: the second output is DVI
<kuber> so, not really much for someone with only a cd drive and no net connection. that's a shame; I have friend in west africa who uses debian instead of ubuntu simply because he can access all the packages, he has a big stack of cds :)
<kuber> which is what i also did when i lived there.
<mouse> Greevous, I suppose, no... it should detect ext2
<Condoulo> would any of you suggest GeUbuntu>
<KlrSpz> leroy: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.04/README/appendix-b.html
<morst> I am following the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329299&highlight=wg111v2 and when I enter "sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/<username>/Desktop/NetgearV2/Driver/WIN98/net111v2.inf" I get the result "couldn't open /home/Nathan/.../net111v2.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181"
<KlrSpz> leroy: in particular, check out Option "ConnectedMonitor"
<KlrSpz> or Option "UseDisplayDevice"
<KlrSpz> lastly, attempt to get an 800x600 display going before trying the 1360x768 display
<leroy> KlrSpz, cool I'll give that a try
<Zibbidy> hi to all, i want to ask why i cant see my partitions when im installing ubuntu 7.10?
<Zibbidy> do i need sata driver or something else?
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: see them where?
<wols> Zibbidy: what harddisk controller?
<mouse> morst, that means that there is no such file
<wols> what sata controller?
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: try :: dmesg | grep sd
<fenrig> i have wireless problems :s
<morst> the file is there though
<Greevous> mouse: they're backwards compatible right? So there shouldn't be any problems I hope
<wols> fenrig: and you have them forever since you never clearly state your problem
<Excelsior2765> No
<mouse> Greevous, indeed. ext3 like ext2 but with journaling support.
<ompaul> !wireless | fenrig
<ubotu> fenrig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leroy> KlrSpz, should i put this in the screen section?
<KlrSpz> leroy: yes, but it can also go under the device section as well (which is where i prefer if i have multiple cards)
<fenrig> wols: well okay ndis can't load my windows driver for my wifi card
<WorkingOnWis1> ho do i remove dansguardian. when i try to, i get tha error  http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/driver_licensing.htm
<WorkingOnWis1> fat fingers sorry
<fenrig> wols: though its reported that those windows drivers work multiple times
<fenrig> wols: by different people
<KlrSpz>  fenrig: staying in the same bitset? (ie, 32bit vs 64bit) ?
<mouse> fenrig, ndiswrapper says that it couldn't find specified file
<maier> hi
<Zibbidy> i have edited my hdd to [ntfs][ext3][swap] with other partition program, but when i boot from ubuntu 7.10 and click to install, they didnt show my partitions, only /dev/sda i can see (sorry for english :)
<ompaul> fenrig, which one of these cards is it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<bourne> hello
<WorkingOnWis1> ho do i remove dansguardian. when i try to, i get tha error "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" and "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<maier> i want to burn a 762mb with brasero on a 800mb disk
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: right, you have to fdisk it :: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<morst> at mouse, i capitalized Nathan, shouldnt have been, thx
<wols> WorkingOnWis1: pastebin the FULL output of apt-get or dpkg
<maier> but it shows me in the dialog that it only has 702mb and denys
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz, thnx ill try ;)
<mouse> morst, welcome :)
<Joelito> Does anyone know which package should I download to start making GUIs for gnome?
<wols> maier: make sure your burner can overburn and try other burnprograms
<maier> need a small burning apllication or cdrecord command with overburn
<mouse> maier, who shows?
<phrac> Joelito: glade
<maier> brasero
<wols> Joelito: glade, anjutah
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz, but dont want to lost my ntfs files, right?
<mouse> maier, use cdrecord
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: the -l will just list the partitions, and tell you what base file systems you have on there
<maier> commandlinetool???
<KlrSpz> ie,HPFS/NTFS partition, linux partition, and linux swap partition is what it should tell you
<mouse> maier, generally, overburn isn't needed
<mouse> maier, yes
<KlrSpz> maier: yes, cli tool; and a great one at that!
<Joelito> wols: Does  anjuta generates the binaries, or just the source codes?
<maier> could you give me the command?
<fenrig> wols: its a atheros onboard card, ar5006EG in a aspire 7520 acer laptop
<wols> anjutah is a C/C++ IDE
<maier> its an .img
<mouse> maier, cdrecord -data disk.iso dev=/dev/cdrw -v
<maier> thx
<wols> mouse: how do you know his burner can burn 800MB?
<Joelito> wols, let me check :)
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz, ill boot now from ubuntu...
<mouse> wols, just check this.
<mouse> wols, if his burner isn't so old, it could
<WorkingOnWis1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KlrSpz> an 800mb iso != 800mb disk
<mouse> right
<mouse> maier's iso is 726mb
<maier> its realy new
<maier> 762
<mouse> yes, right
<KlrSpz> i'm sure 50+mb of that is data structure and joliet info
<arte_> hi there wot cud u recommend to fully mount ntfs f/s disk with all rights
<ompaul> !u | arte_
<dury> hi there channel :)
<leroy> KlrSpz, nogo with the "UseDisplayDevice" option..
<ubotu> arte_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> !ntfs | arte_
<ubotu> arte_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dury> Merry Xmas
<maier> cdrecord: WARNING: Data may not fit on current disk.
<arte_> is it crime to use u lol ?
<mouse> maier, CDRW?
<fenrig> i'm flemish :p
<maier>  Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Type
<maier>            0             2048  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity
<wols> arte_: yes
<arte_> lol
<wols> the karma police will arrest you
<wols> lol is in the same category btw
<maier> no cd-r
<arte_> am goin to church
<wols> yes, repentance is needed
<arte_> pray for my sins
<maier> so just use -overburn???
<mouse> try
<arte_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<arte_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<KlrSpz> try mounting the image and see what the size is
<WorkingOnWis1> wols: I get this when I try remove http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49722/ and this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49723/ when I try install, as apt-get recommends at the end of install.
<arte_> the problem is i cudnt read n write in ntfs files
<arte_> its ok on directories
<KlrSpz> ntfs-3g is great
<mouse> bye all!
<arte_> i got ubuntu before but i forgot all the things i used
<dury> It's curious... because I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 in this second IDE HD, and can't boot it. the other disk (sata) it's installed mandriva. Lilo comes out
<Archie1> when i put in a cdrom into my drive nothing happens and it doesnt apear in dmesg, do i need to install a cdrom driver of some sort?
<hendrixski> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a friends' Compaq laptop, and it gparted just refuses to partition the drive.  Any ideas how to work around this?
<wols> WorkingOnWis1: that is this: /usr/local/apps/parental-control/./dansguardian_log.pl
<bruenig> WorkingOnWis1, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/dansguardian
<wols> ubuntu packages don't install themselves to /usr/local
<hendrixski> Archie1, are you trying to install Ubuntu through the CDROM?
<Archie1> hendrixski: no i am inserting a regular disk
<Archie1> in ubuntu
<bruenig> WorkingOnWis1, known bug that ubuntu continues to ignore
<osxdude> Bye!!! I'll see y'alls while i'm in florida!
<dury> and there is not choice for Ubuntu
<wols> bruenig: is this package really a ubuntu package?
<WorkingOnWis1> bruenig: what is the bug?
<hendrixski> oh... hhmm.  Dunno then.  I was gonna yell at you for not properly burning an ISO  :-p    Umm. if it worked during install, then you already have the drivers... make sure it didn't come lose or anything. :-)
<bruenig> WorkingOnWis1, init script pre-removal scripts constantly fail
<MIMI6> m iwi
<bruenig> wols, it may not be, but the bug is prevalent in a lot of daemon packages
<MIMI6> nshvdcds
<Pici> MIMI6: ?
<dury> GRUB doesn't appear when the machine boots
<MIMI6> kekeke
<dury> only LILO
<hendrixski> sssoooo... anybody know why gparted wouldn't work on a hard-drive? and what I can do to coerce it?  The rest of the LiveCD works just fine :-/
<MIMI6> kekekekeke
<Archie1> when i put in a cdrom into my drive nothing happens and it doesnt apear in dmesg, do i need to install a cdrom driver of some sort?
<Pici> MIMI6: stop.
<WorkingOnWis1> bruenig: so it has little to do with the packages as much as the daemon script then?
<KlrSpz> hendrixski: use cfdisk
<KlrSpz> delete the partitions, write the table, and then re-do it (either with cfdisk or gparted)
<bruenig> WorkingOnWis1, no it has to do with the package, because the package tries to stop the daemon before it removes it, but when that fails (because say the daemon isn't started to begin with) the whole package can't be removed and you have no idea why
<WorkingOnWis1> bruenig: reran install and it completed succesfuly
<shane2peru> anyone know how to setup a TVCard?
<MIMI6> ja  sluzaz           seka
<hendrixski> KlrSpz, cool.  I'll apt-get install cfdisk onto the liveCD and try that instead of gparted
<slugone> how can i set my macbook min fanspeed
<KlrSpz> hmm should already be on there, but yeah
<Pici> !tv | shane2peru
<ubotu> shane2peru: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Filled-Void> Can I use an Emerald theme on my Ubuntu 7.10 install without having to install anything?
<shane2peru> Pici, thanks! I will look through that.
<rodolfo> nickrud: there you are, are you still alive?
<hendrixski> KlrSpz, :-( apt-cache search cfdisk gave zero results :-(
<Zibbidy> what was root password on ubuntu 7.10 live?
<Pici> Zibbidy: There is none.
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: im now on ubuntu 7.10 live
<Pici> !sudo | Zibbidy
<ubotu> Zibbidy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> rodolfo, yup, still alive. Didn't get back for while that day, did ping you though
<hendrixski> and it doesn't tab-complete when I type cfdi [tab]
<bruenig> Zibbidy, the root password is locked, sudo is made to work with no password though
<bruenig> on the live cd
<rodolfo> nickrud: no problem, did you get my feedback?
<ompaul> nickrud, we got us a new factoid
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<nickrud> rodolfo, no, I didn't see anything from you after we stopped to eat
<hendrixski> ah, wait found it
<nickrud> ompaul, rflol
<nickrud> rodolfo, and you've caught me at work :(
<evan_> hey annyone runnong glets3.0.0?
 * bruenig wonders what these problems as a result of having a root password are
<evan_> glest*
<rodolfo> nickrud: 2 steps while you were out: sudo apt-get remove --purge compizconfig-settings-manager and the second one: i installed the deb version (got from that ubuntu.archive you told me) and it worked =)
<ompaul> bruenig, broken desktops we had one last evening
<bruenig> but what is the causal link exactly
<bruenig> from root password to desktop destruction
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_, I would, but I phail at compiling. :(
<MadEchidna> Hello everyone
<mrdigital> can anyone recommend a good linux alternative to booklog?
<graft> evan_: does it require acceleration?
<daxroc> Evening all
<ompaul> bruenig, they used root for stuff they should have used nothing for cos they could
<shay5482> hello, i have dell poweredge 6650 and i am trying to install ubuntu 32 bit desktop, i insert the live cd to the cdrom , and i choose "start or install ubuntu" and it start the progress bar but after few secs .. i get to window named "busybox" what should i do ?
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: sorry man, i'm at work switching back and forth is difficult for me right now... but cfdisk should be there
<evan_> KinPumpkinking where does it fail?
<slugone> how can  i set my fan speed on my macbook in ubuntu
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_, I mean I'm not good at it. I "phail."
<evan_> graft: im not sure
<MadEchidna> Has anyone tried using a cable modem with USB? My parents are going to let me use theirs tonight and I'm hoping I won't need to do anything
<KlrSpz> err sorry wrong person..
<bruenig> ok pebkac problem
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_,  I tried compiling some stuff but it barely ever worked out
<maier> ubuntu cant mount the cd
<lonejack> hi all, I tryed to configure my sound preferences, during test I obtain: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'. Somebody can help me?
<evan_> KinPumpkinking lol yeh ive benn busy the whole afternoon :P
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_, rofl :D
<evan_> KinPumpkinking but it works now
<graft> KinPumpkinKing: it's in the repository, eh?
<etotheipi> how can I make Ubuntu (7.10) re-auto-generate my X.org conf? the list of resolutions and refresh rates is all weird :S
<evan_> :)
<daxroc> Any one know a guide for configuring a logitech hid(with hub support) on gutsy , I can scan for devices but paring seems to fail
<bruenig> mrdigital, what is booklog?
<KinPumpkinKing> graft, not the latest, barely the latest of anything is in the repository
<rodolfo> nickrud: if it didnt work, then what was i supposed to do? =T
<daxroc> *bluetooth
<dury> heys guys could some assist me
<KlrSpz> etotheipi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<graft> KinPumpkinKing: is th ebleeding edge that much better?
<mrdigital> www.booklog.com
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_, it doesn't have an online option yet?
<KinPumpkinKing> graft, sometimes.
<mrdigital> its a inventory manangent system / POS for books
<graft> KinPumpkinKing: in this case?
<rodolfo> nickrud: gonna tell me if what ive done was good/worng/dangerous to the system...?
<dury> in this machine LILO  starts
<KinPumpkinKing> graft, I don't know :D
<KinPumpkinKing> graft, if the AI is slightly updated, then yes
<dury> can't boot with GRUB
<graft> KinPumpkinKing: so why not try the repos version before compiling?
<KlrSpz> dury, ie, grub won't work????
<bloodniece> what is the best filesystem for sharing between linux, osx, and win32? this is for a portable 2.5" drive.
<evan_> KinPumpkinking yeah but its alpha so dont expect to much of it
<KinPumpkinKing> graft, I did, I like the latest D:
<KinPumpkinKing> graft, (the use of the latest)
<weyer> bloodniece: if you have to use it under windows, probably fat32
<evan_> i need to have a server to connect to so im not sure if it works
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_, I'll try to compile soon since I have a lack of RTS here. :(
<bloodniece> fat32 has 4GB limit
<dury> KlrSpz: what's ie
<mrdigital> bruenig: any ideas?
<brobostigon> my external hdd is ntfs
<KinPumpkinKing> dury, internet explorer
<bloodniece> can osx write to ext3?
<ikonia> bloodniece: it's 4 gig for an individual file as a limit
<KlrSpz> dury: in example
<evan_> :P on the glest forums are a lot of tuts
<maier> cdrecord -overburn -data warez/teleatlas/Blaupunkt\ TravelPilot\ DX\ Deutschland\ 2007-2008/DEU_2007-2008_DX\ v3.img dev=/dev/cdrw -v
<brobostigon> over 500gb
<bruenig> mrdigital, I don't know, I haven't done much with inventory management really
<bloodniece> i know, that 4gb limit per file is the issue
<KinPumpkinKing> dury, oh, no, it's for example lol :D
<dury> I'm not in windows
<maier> is -data the right command for an immage?
<KlrSpz> bloodniece: ext3 shoudl be fine
<KinPumpkinKing> evan_, did it get that much better?
<bloodniece> ill try, klrspz, thanks
<brobostigon> i did a backup the other day and it vreated a 5.6gb compressed file
<KlrSpz> bloodniece: there's a windows driver to read ext2, which will suffice for your browsing/editing (just won't have journaling)
<weyer> hmm if htop gives "nan%" for one cpu on a dualcore, is that bad?
<weyer> it looks like one cpu gave up...
<dury> KlrSpz: It's curious... because I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 in this second IDE HD, and can't boot it. the other disk (sata) it's installed mandriva. Lilo comes out
<bloodniece> journaling is not necessary, just have large iso and image files
<daxroc> when I press a key on the bluetooth keyb it shows via the bt-applet that it connects ( shortly disconnects there after ) but no event is detected
<shay5482> hello, i have dell poweredge 6650 and i am trying to install ubuntu 32 bit desktop, i insert the live cd to the cdrom , and i choose "start or install ubuntu" and it start the progress bar but after few secs .. i get to window named "busybox" what should i do ?
<etotheipi> KlrSpz:  thanks :)
<KlrSpz> dury: yeah you have to install grub to your primary boot disk
<KlrSpz> etotheipi: np
<ikonia> dury: if lilo is showing, it is booting from the sata drive, not the ide
<bloodniece> i thought osx was supposed to support reiser4?
<nightstalker> What iss a busy box
<nightstalker> ??
<ikonia> dury: grub is installed when you install ubuntu
<ikonia> nightstalker:a mini linux distro (as a simple example)
<speedhunt3r> how do i set samba usr and password from cli?
<KlrSpz> busybox is a command-set
<bloodniece> oh well, ext2 it is. thanks all, happy new year!
<nbeck> Can anyone help a nooblet on Ubuntu 7.10 installing Kiba-Dock?
<ikonia> speedhunt3r: smbpasswd
<dury> ikonia: what do you suggest to do?
<slugone> anyone know how to set my fan speed minimum value?? on a macbook in ubuntu
<ikonia> dury: install ubuntu ?
<prabhjot> Hi, I recently switched over from windows to ubuntu 7.10...
<prabhjot> I performed a clean install, after backing up all my data to DVDs. But now i can't mount any of my backup DVDs. I burnt them with the ISO9660/Joliet format with relaxed restrictions,(longer file-names and path depths) under Nero and I could easily read them under windows.
<prabhjot> When I try to mount them under ubuntu, i get the following message box:
<prabhjot> " Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<ikonia> dury: change the boot disk in the bios to the ide disk ?
<KlrSpz> dury, boot to the disk, and install grub
<nightstalker> ikonia what can I do with a busy box I ak beacuase I'am new @Linux /ubuntu I think it iss interresting
<KlrSpz> it's like 3 lines to do so
<KlrSpz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<ikonia> nightstalker: what do you want to do with it ? how can you think it's interesting when you have just asked what it is (that suggests you have no idea what it is)
<nbeck> Any help with Kiba Dock install?  It's asking for the Ubuntu install disk and I was wondering if there's a way around that.
<ikonia> nbeck: remove the cdrom source from /etc/apt/sources.list
<soroush> hi, can't i have all ubuntu documentation in a single File?
<nbeck> K, I'll give it a shot.
<KlrSpz> nbeck: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the first line
<ikonia> soroush: I'm not aware of a single file release.
<pyrak> can someone point me to a good tut on setting up a static ip from the command line?
<ikonia> pyrak: static ip from your ISP or on a private lan
<soroush> i don't want to surf site online, ikonia
<KlrSpz> pyrak: just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dury> ikonia: to change the boot disk in the bios to the ide disk... I think it's the right thing
<soroush> i can't . ah
<nickrud> rodolfo, was called away from desk, sounds good that it's all working.
<nightstalker> ikonia Yes but I want to know what I can do with it. I have seen a busy box yet . But @ this time I don't know what I can do with it
<ikonia> dury: go for it
 * soroush fuck online docs
<Zibbidy> i cant login as su :/
<ikonia> soroush: that language is uncalled for !
<Pici> !language | soroush
<ubotu> soroush: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KlrSpz> nightstalker: nothing, it's a command set for a minimal setup
<Zibbidy> with blank pass
<shay5482> can someone plz help me ? i have scsi raid , and the installation of the live cd drop me on busybox what can i do ?
<ikonia> soroush: this channel is family friendly please respect other users
<dury> ikonia: ok , right now
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: use sudo
<nightstalker> ah Okay
<KlrSpz> !sudo | zibbidy
<ubotu> zibbidy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dury> see ya then
<gunashekar> huh soroush
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about pesky Vista iso13346 cdroms
<nickrud> rodolfo, and that's a very good way to fix things, get a deb and directly install it. Did it fix the 'can't find file' error as well?
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<Zibbidy> they need command...
<nightstalker> thank you
<ikonia> genii: can you please stop with the "/me" commands please. They are not helpful in a busy channel and you constantly do them.
<Zibbidy> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<KlrSpz> sudo command
<hendrixski> sweet.  the disk partitioned and the install is running smoothly
<genii> ikonia: OK
<hendrixski> another Ubuntu success story :-)
<hendrixski> thanks
<Zibbidy> ok ...
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: so to use vim as root (to open a root accessible file) sudo vim /path/to/file
<rodolfo> nickrud: no, the message still pops up... =/
<KlrSpz> or you can do sudo su to BE root, but that's never advised
<ompaul> !supportroot | KlrSpz
 * pea_brain Oh. i just learnt about the /me command. thanks ikonia
<ikonia> KlrSpz: sudo -i ;)
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: i do
<Zibbidy> i do sudo su
<ubotu> KlrSpz: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ikonia> Zibbidy: thats not advised
<genii> prabhjot:  Vista makes iso13346 dvds when you make backups from it. There is a kernel patch on sourceforge but linux cannot natively use them
<KlrSpz> yeah ubuntu users aren't too keen on the whole "being root" thing
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: /dev/sda3 is my ext3 partition
<KlrSpz> what distro are you coming from?
<maier> ive installed gutsy but it doesnt worked with my soundcard so i tried to compile the driver for my hda intel soundcard
<maier> but it doesnt work yet
<maier> so i want to retry it
<nbeck> @Ikonia, (regarding removing the CD rom from the source list), when I type that in I don't see where to remove it?
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<maier> but i think first ive got to erase the old driver, but how
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<nbeck> Get help write out read file comes up...
<erUSUL> nbeck: System>Admin>Software Sources
<rodolfo> nickrud: but the settings manager works fine when its called by the compiz fusion icon
<maier> ive compiled it with ubuntuusers.de
<KlrSpz> ok I -have- to get off this or i'm not gunna get any work done... bbl
<nickrud> rodolfo, what we need is a real apt/dpkg expert then.  I'll ping a few, but I have to get back to work.
<brobostigon> can you resize(make smaller) an ntfs partition??i dont think its possible??
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: /dev/sda3 is my ext3 partition, whats next? :)
<butcherbird> !resize | brobostigon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KlrSpz> what's next for what?
<rodolfo> nickrud: its OK man, lets (re)start doing this when your free from your work
<prabhjot> genii: so , how do i get my data back? i didn't use Vista backups or anything of the sort, i only copied the data folder by folder, and made a mastered DVD under Nero
<butcherbird> brobostigon: install gparted
<KlrSpz> brobostigon: gparted will resize it for you (but beware it's a slow process)
<rodolfo> nickrud: deal?
<Zibbidy> for installing ubuntu on dev/sda3
<KlrSpz> and do a defrag first in windows
<butcherbird> brobostigon: only thing is make sure you umount the partition first
<Pici> brobostigon: You can indeed.  I suggest defragging windows (ntfs/fatXX) before you do though.
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: use the install script, and tell the partitioner to use the root/swap you set up
<KlrSpz> bbl, work
<brobostigon> thanks
<maier> how can i remove how can i remove the broken module
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: from Ä°nstall on my Desktop?
<KlrSpz> Zibbidy: yes
<genii> prabhjot: If you make a virtual machine for XP underneath ubuntu you should be able to read the dvds that way
<prabhjot> genii :  I have already tried that, and i'm not able to read them
<justbluemail> I have ubuntu 7.10 recently installed on a partition. I installed wine with automatix. I downloaded cs source from here (http://www.csbrazucas.com/index.php?showtopic=1667). The first file (CSS_07-07-2005_DZ.exe) executed and installed with no problems on the wine c: drive but I could not execute the paths. even so I tryed to run what the CSS_07-07-2005_DZ.exe installed but get this error : Microsoft visual c++ runtime library. Runtime e
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<nbeck> man, you all fucking rock and Ubuntu is the shiznit.
<nbeck> <3
<nbeck> But everyone helping the noobs like me is what makes it possible.
<nickrud> rodolfo, deal. About 7 hours from now
<djm62> /join #wow
<Ernst> is there a noob ubuntu sollution for the new ipod's? Some .deb package perhaps?
<suncydu> hello... is there a terminal command that displays hardware info??
<genii> prabhjot: There is also linux-udf project on sourceforge
<Regel> i don't think the 3rd gen ipods work with linux atm
<pea_brain> dear all, how is the "nobody" user in linux different from the other system / regular users
<rodolfo> nickrud: its 16:53 now. you mean you'll be back at 23:53?
<rodolfo> nickrud: lol
<prabhjot> genii: Thanks a lot. I'll try.
<ompaul> suncydu, lshw
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: on my partition list i have only /dev/sda and i need to resize again, they will format all my hdd :/
<genii> prabhjot: The files seem somewhat old however (2004 seemed latest)
<ompaul> !language | nbeck
<genii> prabhjot: You may want to make sure you have package udftools installed and try within the virtual XP machine once more
<ubotu> nbeck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nbeck> Kay
<nbeck> Sorry.
<nbeck> Good call.
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> !enter | nbeck (could not resist this)
<ubotu> nbeck (could not resist this): please see above
<brobostigon> i umounted it, open gparted with gksudo, i changed to my ntfs partiton, went into the part menu, and it wont let me choose the resize option.
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<shay5482> can someone please help me , my ubuntu installation drops into busybox ?
<prabhjot> genii: ok. Shouldn't there be a built in command for reading the discs, coz the "mkisofs" already has an option to relax the iso9660 restrictions
<ompaul> !bootoptions | shay5482 (good web page here:)
<ubotu> shay5482 (good web page here:): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<genii> prabhjot: Even if you have in fstab the fs type of udf it won't matter if udftools are not installed
<Ernst> Regel: they do work: http://banshee-project.org/BleedingIpodTest  //  http://amarok.kde.org/
<Filled-Void> Hi all I remvoed a dock that was on the bottom of the screen. Is there a way I could get that back
<erUSUL> Filled-Void: normal ubuntu?
<prabhjot> genii: well, i 've posted the complete details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649887
<brobostigon> any ideas??
<dirkg3nt1y> uhmm
<Filled-Void> erUSUL, Ubuntu 7.10
<morst> any eta on the adobe flash plugin?
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<Flare183> !flash | morst
<ubotu> morst: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<romistrub> how do I copy a .img file to a floppy?
<Regel> Ernst, so they cracked the code of the new ipods?
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: i cant set partition on advance to set start and end blocks
<erUSUL> Filled-Void: add a new panel then to that panel add the trash Can the Show Desktop the workspace switcher and the list of windows
<Flare183> !repeat cplusplu1
<romistrub> er... not "copy"... but... "burn"?
<Flare183> !repeat | cplusplu1
<ubotu> cplusplu1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<romistrub> whatever the floppy equivalent of burning is :P
<n2diy_> ! jeos
<genii> romistrub: sudo dd if=imagefile.img of=dev/fd0
<ubotu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<cplusplu1> Im trying to get fglrx or ati driver to work with radeon 2600 pro pci-e ddr2 in gusty 64-bit, but it reverts back to vesa when I go to the screens and graphics section. How do I get the driver to work?
<romistrub> thanks genii :D
<brobostigon> romistrub: possibly dd
<VertexOfLIfe> A quick question about the installer. If the installer repeatedly gives me /usr/bin/dpkg error code (1) should I be worried?
<cplusplu1> oh... sry.
<genii> romistrub: put a / before /dev there :) also full path of .img or do it in local dir of .img file
<Filled-Void> erUSUL, Thank you . Wasnt actually what I was looking for but you gave me the answer I needed :D. I wanted to add a new panel to place at the bottom.
<romistrub> genii: deal
<shay5482> if i want to know what make my installation to drop into busybox there is away of doing that ? (so i can know what making the problem?)
<Flare183> !repeat | shay5482
<ubotu> shay5482: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<prabhjot> genii: shouldn't the udftools hav already been incorporated into the linux kernel itself, after all, i have Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<genii> shay5482: Almost always it is because a driver you need to be loaded into kernel by way of the initram fileysytem is missing from the initrd file (hard disk controller or sata usually)
<pea_brain> thanks guys, if suppose i need to create a new user similar to the nobody user, what steps do i follow? i am trying to do this so that i have less previlages and still not the globally used nobody user
<ompaul> shay5482, it was already pointed out to you that there are a lot of boot options you can pass to the o/s to try and get it up off the ground did you look at that page?
<genii> prabhjot: Not sure about if they were supposed to be there. On my Gutsy box here package udftools seems to exist independently however
<Flare183> pea_brain: nobody is a "nothing" user it's used for things like samba
<shay5482> genii: my system is dell poweredge 6650 , and i think the main problem is the scsi ? can u help me?
<genii> shay5482: Will it boot to the livecd?
<shay5482> genii: yes
<prabhjot> genii: ok, Thanks for your help :)
<genii> shay5482: OK, are you using the livecd now?
<Zibbidy> KlrSpz: i have /dev/sda and under that free space which they r showing all my hdd, what to do?
<shay5482> genii: yes
<poningru_work> shay5482, turn off quiet on the grub menu
<Flare183> pea_brain: is also has no permissions to do really anything
<poningru_work> that gives you more info
<bardyr> hey, im looking for a good password manager, any recommendations ?
<genii> shay5482: Good. Do you have what is supposed to be the / partition mounted someplace? If so in what directory
<unbeatabl> what is the biggest and most popular IT Developer IRC network?  is it Freenode?
<Zibbidy> can i install ubuntu from terminal?
<schnabeltier> hello :)
<shay5482> genii: i am new to ubuntu, didnt understand ...
<brobostigon> i just tried to partiton my ext usb hdd, its formatted with ntfs, i just bought it, i just made a backup so dont want to get rid of that,but make another partition on it, i thought i could resize ntfs with gparted, i tried but it wont let me choose the resize option, i umounted it first, any ideas why it wont??
<erUSUL> !alternate | Zibbidy
<ubotu> Zibbidy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ompaul> unbeatabl, perhaps, you should ask in #defocus it is offtopic for here :)
<Tilllinux> how do I change the names in the context/right-click-menu of a file? for example... how do I change "open with ... wine" to ...artRage or something like that?
<shay5482> genii: can you explain to me by steps please ?
<Zibbidy> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bardyr> brobostigon, ntfs support in linux is limited, advanced features arent supported yet
<genii> shay5482: What device did you install ubuntu to before? PErhaps someting like /dev/sda1 or such
<Zibbidy> oof :/ i cant see my partitions also on GParted :/
<romistrub> bardyr: just a quick question: is nfts proprietary?
<brobostigon> bardyr: however just a moment ago, someone here said it was possible.
<bardyr> romistrub, yes
<shay5482> genii: this is new server , (i have another server working with ubuntu but its other model)
<Synx_hm> What tools do you all use to convert video for your ipods?
<Zibbidy> i can see only unallocated all my hdd
<Kexx> Hey I'm trying to get Ubuntu to my laptop, but it keeps coming up with a Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" error. Some website said to download a driver, but the website only instructs if you're doing this with Ubuntu already and I can't do it in VIsta beacuse it went retarded and doesn't work now. D: Does anyone know how I would get this on? Just put it on with my Ubuntu CD or something? ;  ;
<bardyr> brobostigon, not to my knowledge, but i can be wrong. was the partition unmounted ?
<genii> shay5482: This does not answer my question of what hard drive device to which you tried to install ubuntu :)
<brobostigon> bardyr: it was umounted
<Zibbidy> i can see only unallocated all my hdd, why i dunno?
<astro76> Kexx, that's for your broadcom wireless card, you can ignore the error until later
<thresher> hi all, does anyone know what vmware type app i can run to get xp on my i386 ubuntu rig
<shay5482> genii: :) sorry , my english level is not so high :) can you ask the question again in other way ?
<shay5482> :)
<Zibbidy> Ubuntu 7.04 was easier for instaliing
<Kexx> It pauses on it though and won't continue downloading.
<genii> hmm
<astro76> Kexx, when?
<Ernst> Regel, yes they did.
<Tilllinux> thresher: innotek virtualBox
<Kexx> Like at what stage in the download?
<thresher> Tilllinux: thanks
<bardyr> brobostigon, you can try qtparted but if that does not work its not supported
<genii> shay5482: If you open a Terminal and type in:   sudo fdisk -l | grep "83 Linux"         what does it say back?
<thresher> Tilllinux: any Other ways to get ie6 or above on my machine so i can handle active x and quickbooks online within ubuntu?
<brobostigon> bardyr: someone in ubuntu-uk suggested ntfsprogs.
<Tilllinux> try ies4linux (apps for wine) ... but I don't know if that'll work
<Tilllinux> but you can use ie5 and ie6 for browsing the net :D
<n2diy_> ! VMserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zibbidy> help me pls, i cant see partitions on GParted, why?
<bardyr> brobostigon, så få ham til at hjælpe dig :)
<shay5482> genii: you want me to type this : "sudo fdisk -l | grep "83 linux" " on the busybox promt ?
<Pici> thresher: Also chec out crossover office, I hear its nice (but commerical)
<woodsm> hello I have a ubuntu gutsy server with apache2.2 and mod_python. when attempting to stop apache2, all apache process do not seem to die and the apache error log containts:
<woodsm> [Thu Dec 27 19:53:45 2007] [error] (9)Bad file descriptor: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)
<woodsm> [Thu Dec 27 19:53:45 2007] [error] (9)Bad file descriptor: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)
<bardyr> brobostigon, then get him to help you :)
<Pici> !paste | woodsm
<ubotu> woodsm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> !vmware >ikonia
<thresher> Pici: is that soemthing that runs ie7 or something?
<genii> shay5482: No. On the computer which gives the busybox when you try normal boot, boot instead onto the Ubuntu Livecd. Then from a Terminal off the Livecd do this command
<leroy> I've been reading ubuntu forums trying to find out why my nvidia 7600GS connected to a Sony Bravia HDTV won't work with the restricted nvidia driver, and I see alot of threads with similar problems but they all die before there is a solution posted.  I've tried a bunch of things and can't get it to work, does anyone have some ideas?
<Tilllinux> thresher: it's a commercial version of wine, and wine is "wine is not an emulator"
<Tilllinux> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bardyr> leroy, try the latest binary from nvidia.com
<leroy> bardyr, I've tried using envy is that not the same end result?
<Tilllinux> leroy, don't if you want your graphics-card fan not to stop fanning ;D
<Tilllinux> (i mean, don't use the latest, it has got a bug)
<prabhjot> genii: even now, it won't mount
<zcat[1]> bardyr: bad idea.. yuk. If it doesn't work, all future xorg updates will end up with X not working and it's really painful tryint to remove the binary mess and go back to packages
<woodsm> hello I have a ubuntu gutsy server with apache2.2 and mod_python. when attempting to stop apache2, all apache process do not seem to die and the apache error log contains   --  http://pastebin.com/m2ca72e48
<jevangelo> im having problems with vnc
<woodsm> sorry not sure if it went across the first time
<Tilllinux> !envy | leroy
<jevangelo> i can connect, but i get the grey mesh with black X
<ubotu> leroy: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<thresher> looks liek virtual box should do me good
<bardyr> zcat[1], not if he used the latest envy with dkms support
<shay5482> genii: i got today this computer with noting on it .. (this is what i am trying to do, to install ubuntu on the new computer) but after i try to use the live cd and choose install ubuntu its drop me to the busybox
<Tilllinux> ah, I thought it still was this "envy will make you envious ...." trigger ;D
<thresher> Does anyone know if I can virtualize my existing primary hard disk with vista or do i need a reinstall?
<leroy> Tilllinux, , I've tried the restricted drivers manager as well that is why I tried envy
<Condoulo> I just installed xChat, and it is not allowing me to resize the server and channel list
<leroy> I really don't want to go back to MCE for my HTPC
<glueitall> hello, im about to install ubuntu aight. but the "New partition size" _really_ confuses me. Which side, left or right of the slider will be the Ubuntu partition?
<zcat[1]> bardyr: any reason not to just use nvidia-glx-new? It's the same driver, but packaged so it doesn't get broken every time other packages are updated
<genii> prabhjot: Perhaps make an iso onto the computer of one of the dvds (by something like sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/somefile.iso) or /dev/sdX where X is the dvd drive letter etc...then you can experiment with loop mounting it with different options to see if any work
<bardyr> thresher, there is tool to make a vmware image of a harddrive but i cant remember the name
<Condoulo> is there any reason why? last time I installed xCHat I had no problem resizing the channel and server list
<Tilllinux> envy *workedforme*, even throughout upgrading from 7.04 studio to 7.1 gutsy and from there to 7.1 studio... but I switched to the restricted manager again
<thresher> i see
<bardyr> zcat[1], its not the same, its very old
<thresher> thanks for the help see you guys in a few hours
<thresher> and gals
<zcat[1]> -new isn't very old, is it?
<genii> shay5482: Please, pay attention to instructions, or it becomes difficult to assist
<bardyr> zcat[1], -new means the new cards and a new driver version
<shay5482> genii: ok
<genii> shay5482: You cannot get to the point of installing then
<leroy> I don't think that its a problem with the driver exactly, it seems to not be properly outputting to my display
<evan_> does anyone wanna help me plaing glest3 online?
<MrJeep_> hi
<bardyr> zcat[1], new cards not new driver version*
<leroy> when x starts it plays the ubuntu sound
<leroy> but there is just a "no signal" message on my monitor
<leroy> the "nv" driver works no problem
<jevangelo> can anyone help me?
<bardyr> leroy, can you see anything on the pc screen?
<MrJeep_> I just installed gutsy on my desktop and I don't have the option to boot in windows in grub. I added it manually but when I choose "Windows" from the grub, it hangs at "Starting Up". The only way I can boot to windows is b y changing the drive priority in my bios. Anyone can help ?
<n2diy_> ! ask | jevangelo
<ubotu> jevangelo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> shay5482: Or, it finishes installing, but then on first boot it goes to the busybox? This is the situation I am supposing it to be, and there is a way to repair this
<jevangelo> i did ask
<VertexOfLIfe> A quick question about the installer. If the installer repeatedly gives me /usr/bin/dpkg error code (1) should I be worried?
<leroy> bardyr, the screen displays "no signal" and then blanks out after a few seconds.
<prabhjot> genii: it copied only 2 kb. whereas the dvd is 4 GB
<Tilllinux> leroy: try reconfiguring the xserver ;)
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tilllinux> prabhjot: try mkisofs
<prabhjot> ok.
<glueitall> hello, im about to install ubuntu. but the "New partition size" _really_ confuses me. Which side, left or right of the slider will be the Ubuntu partition?
<shay5482> genii: i cant get to the point of the installation . its droping me to the busybox
<zcat[1]> glueitall: you know, I never can remember that myself... :)
<genii> prabhjot: Hmm. I have no other immediate suggestions then :(
<leroy> Tilllinux,  I can't reconfigure the xserver, I can't even get to a terminal when the display goes out
<Tilllinux> yes, it's so confusing that I always manually do the partitioning :D
<Tilllinux> ah, I fogot :D
<Tilllinux> +r
<b4n23> how can i disable the screensaver through console?
<sulle> how do i rar down a file ?.
<Pici> !rar | sulle
<ubotu> sulle: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zcat[1]> Put it about half and half.. then it doesn't matter, both OS's will get about half.
<Tilllinux> sulle: why would you want to do that?
<prabhjot> genii: ok, thanks for trying to help
<sulle> So i can rar down a file and send it to a windows user.
<genii> shay5482: OK. Then it won't even get to install then , so far. Have you tried to make the alternate cdrom and use that? Or just the regular one so far?
<bardyr> leroy, well i would try the latest driver released 7 days ago, and then play around with nvidia-settings to get the TV to work
<MrJeep_> anyone know why it hangs after "Starting Up" ? :S
<maier> hi
<maier> kann mir jemand mal helfen
<shay5482> just the regular so far
<Tilllinux> sulle: zip it... or if the other windows user has got winrar/7zip, you can 7z or bz it
<sulle> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<glueitall> zcat[1]: unfortunately i cant take that much for ubuntu
<tumbleweed__> tar.bz == teh win
<Tilllinux> MrJeep_: windows and ubuntu are on different HD, correct? I've got the same (not really a) problem ;)
<tumbleweed__> bz2, even
<zcat[1]> rar should die.. way too many different compression formats anyhow
<MrJeep_> Tilllinux, Exacly
<MrJeep_> :D
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> rar and zip mostly suck anyways
<Tilllinux> maier: geh nach #ubuntuDE
<leroy> bardyr, I will try that, when I try nvidia-settings though without the nvidia driver running it just lets me change BS options like tooltips and stuff
<maier> jo
<leroy> bardyr, it doesn't display the options that I think should be there
<glueitall> hello, im about to install ubuntu. but the "New partition size" _really_ confuses me. Which side, left or right of the slider, will be the Ubuntu partition?
<prabhjot> Tilllinux: could you please guide me, i hav the manual for mkisofs open now, i can't figure out which option to use
<genii> work, AFK
<zcat[1]> zip is annoying.. if you zip stuff on Linux (eg the latest UrbanTerror 4.1) all of the executables lose their +x :(
<bardyr> leroy, you need to have the nvidia enabled to use nvidia-settings
<Tilllinux> prabhjot: I don't know what you're doing, I just read that dd didnt work
<lookingglassaz> Hi all...novice ubuntu user here. :)
<leroy> bardyr, yes but the nvidia driver doesn't work.
<Tilllinux> maier: ubuntu-de
<shay5482> genii: just the regular so far
<bardyr> leroy, whats does the X.org log say?
<leroy> bardyr, it has no significant errors
<bardyr> leroy, tried it when its not connected to the tv?
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. I have a dual-dual card that refuses to do dual-head. But I'll try to figure it out through google before I bug you guys :)
<MrJeep_> Tilllinux, so I guess I'll have to use the bios boot loader :P ?
<Willabee> can anyone help me with setting up kiba-dock/
<zcat[1]> err dual-head, silly typo!
<Juan> does anybody knows why when I start my ubuntu recently installed my screen goes black until mi X got started? I've got kubuntu on Ati X700 PCi Express
<Kexx> I'm trying to download Ubuntu again and at the top it says "Loading, please wait..." then some stuff about free softwarre and about no warrenty and it keeps repeating Microcode bcm43xx: Error: "Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availble or load failed.
<leroy> bardyr, no, i have no other display options
<leroy> bardyr, it works fine in windows
<zcat[1]> kexx: apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<prabhjot> Tilllinux: Ok, i'm trying to make an image of a DVD that i can't read on ubuntu.I burnt it with relaxed restrictions for ISO9660 under Nero windows.
<jamescarr> I never used dirty language
<jamescarr> never
<sulle> So what do i write to zip down a file ?.
<genii> shay5482: Do you have a fast enough internet connection to download the alternate install cd image?
<bardyr> leroy, you probably need that to configure your tv output right
<ph|ber> anyone got evolution connecting to exchange 2007?
<shay5482> genii: what is the size of the cd image ?
<leroy> bardyr, well it's just VGA out..
<Myrtti> ph|ber: best of luck with that
<Tilllinux> okay, how do I find out on which hdd windows is located?
<genii> shay5482: About 700 Mb
<leroy> bardyr, and I have it working with the "nv" driver
<ph|ber> Myrtti: yeah so i have seen in google.. not much luck anywhere.. although i did see where the next release of gnome was going to support it.
<leroy> bardyr, is there something specific that I need to configure for the nvidia driver?
<shay5482> genii: ok , (its will take me 30-40 min) its that ok by you ?
<Tilllinux> prabhjot: or try AcetoneISO
<Myrtti> ph|ber: I've lost my nerves with exchange 2003 and evolution so badly I've got Plans for the developers of evolution-exchange plugin
<sulle> I want to zip down a exe file in linux and send it to a windows machine. what command do i use ?.
<bardyr> leroy, not if you use VGA :/
<genii> shay5482: OK, it will let me go do some work then return
<Kexx> Replied with E: Could not opeb lock vile /var/lib/dpkg/lock- open (13 Permission denied) and E: Unable to lock admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Kexx> open file*
<sulle> Tilllinux: you got an answer on this one ?.
<shay5482> genii: can you give me link to the download page for 32 bit version ?
<sulle> Tilllinux:I want to zip down a exe file in linux and send it to a windows machine. what command do i use ?.
<zcat[1]> sulle: zip  name-of-archive.zip  stuff-to-be-zipped
<temp_user> Anyone have any clue why my mouse focus/clicks would become intermittently messed up? I tried noapic and acpi=off on the kernel boot line- no dice, however.
<prabhjot> Tilllinux, ok, thanks.
<User667> Could somebody possibly walk me through how I might get sound on my ubuntu system?
<sulle> zcat[1]: name-of-archive.zip ?
<erUSUL> !sound | User667
<ubotu> User667: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<romistrub> so... I can't boot from a CD now... (the only reason I'm in #ubuntu talking about booting is because it stopped working after I installed it)
<pppoe_dude> hi. anyone familiar with mtp here? my Creative Zen is working now with mtp-tools (after installing newest libmtp6 from cvs) but the other programs like amarok and rhythmbox, etc. don't recognise my device. any ideas? i can send files via mtp-connect
<bardyr> User667, what sound card do you have ?
<uzerzero> @romistrub check your bios settings
<zcat[1]> sulle: yes.. whatever you want the zip to be named
<Tilllinux> I've got 2 harddisks, one internal, one external. the external contains an installation of ubuntu I'm currently using, the internal a windows installation
<romistrub> uzerzero: of course. I checked and triple-checked.
<Tilllinux> is it possible to add the windows installation to the grub-boot-menu?
<Tilllinux> or: how do I find out the name of my windows hd?
<User667> Its a Via.
<leroy> bardyr, so no more ideas?
<Greevous> I've run "gpart" to recovery a lost partition, but it has gone nearly an hour and shown no output. Is this normal?
<User667> Not entirely sure of the brand. Its on a PC chips M811 motherboard
<slugone> how can i set my min fan speed for my macbook on ubuntu
<zcat[1]> Tilllinux: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda -- repeat for hdb, sda, etc... until you find an NTFS or FAT32
<EDinNY> any reason that a kubuntu disk will not boot on my IBM server with 2 dual core xenon processors?
<evan_> hey is there a games related ubuntu channel
<evan_> ?
<romistrub> uzerzero: I even used the "select boot device" option
<romistrub> might it have something to do withGRUB?
<EDinNY> romistrub: was that for me?
<bardyr> leroy, nope, except try the latest driver
 * EDinNY gets a kernel panic
<bardyr> leroy, i have a Nvidia 7600 go working perfectly :)
<romistrub> EDinNY: naw, I'm having my own troubles w/ booting from CD
<dm> Hello. When I run `xawtv -hwscan` I get "/dev/video0: OK  \n  type: v4l2  \n  name: SN9C1xx PC Camera  \n  flags: capture" but when I can't start xawtv and get "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode". Any idea what could be the problem here?
<EDinNY> romistrub:  what is your problem?
<romistrub> EDinNY: Well... after I installed ubuntu, I can no longer boot from CD :P
<Burlynn> slugone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook .. about half to three quarters down the page is instructions on setting minimum fan speed
<romistrub> EDinNY: I checked the BIOS, and all that
<leroy> bardyr, i'm downloading it now. I'm hoping now that the problem is not the Sony bravia tv
<romistrub> EDinNY: I've booted from CD hundreds of times (used to have XP, so you can imagine all the reinstalling I'd done)
<leroy> perhaps the tv is not compatibile with the driver
<EDinNY> oops...it is 2 xeon processors
<cbx33> hey everyone
<hyper__ch> are there any known bugs with openssl?
<slugone> Burlynn that post is for macbook pros
<zcat[1]> romistrub: check BIOS again.. Linux cannot pre-empt the BIOS boot order.
<cbx33> any software raid gurus here?
<leroy> Is there a shortcut key to completely kill X and restore a terminal?
<pyrak> can a linux box mount a swap space without rebooting?
<chazco> Hi... i have several .m2t files created with Kaffeine DVB recording... how can I burn them to DVD?
<zcat[1]> pyrak: yes
<romistrub> zcat[1]: Yeah, I restarted about 8 times into the BIOS
<pyrak> zcat[1], neat
<Burlynn> slugone: the link i gave is for macbooks .. there is a seperate page for pro's
<slugone> kk
<EDinNY> pyrak: yes
<dm> !ask | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pyrak> tyty
<EDinNY> pyrak: swapon and swapoff
<earthling> leroy: how abt alt+f2?
<dom> how can i move a window from one desktop to another? [metacity, no xinerama]
<shay5482> where i can find website to download the alternative cd ?
<zcat[1]> romistrub: well, if the BIOS says to boot from CDROM first, it will try to boot from CDROM before it even looks at the drive Linux is on.. so it's not 'linux' that is causing it not to boot from cdrom.
<leroy> earthling, that won't work for me
<zcat[1]> unless linux has gained magical powers I was not previously aware of..
<jamescarr> i am not lewd
<Greevous> dom: you should be able to right-click the window titlebar (at the top) and move it to another workspace
<leroy> i read something like ctrl+alt+sysreq+k or something
<dom> Greevous: not another workspace, another (physical) monitor
<dm> zcat[1]: He's gone
<earthling> leroy: then i am clueless
<zcat[1]> oh well..
<Greevous> dom: oh. and you can't drag it?
<dom> greevous: not w/out xinerama
<dom> greevous: i was using xinerama before, but i lose my hardware acceleration when using it
<leroy> bardyr, after I have installed the newest driver what do I put in my xorg.conf to activate it?
<zcat[1]> I might look into my dualhead issue ... l8r.
<Greevous> dom: oh sorry then, I haven't used dual monitors in a while
<bardyr> leroy, just type nvidia-xconfig
<leroy> ok
<dom> tx anyways
<leroy> bardyr, thanks
<dom> does anyone know how i can move a window from one display to another (w/out xinerama)?
<lookingglassaz> hi all...any good podcasts for linux or ubuntu that anyone would recommend?
<fivetwentysix> Bah I'm going back to Ubuntu.
<KiD_ChAoS> dom, change visual effects to normal on the workspace
<Tilllinux> let's assume the grub menu reads "root		(hd0,3)" for ubuntu. To what do I have to change the root, if windows is on hda1?
<fivetwentysix> Nothing in Fedora 8 seems to work how unless I do some heavy reconfiguring.
<butcherbird> lookingglassaz: you might check our miro it has alot of content setup
<dom> kid_chaos: i have vis effects disabled
<butcherbird> lookingglassaz: little buggy still
<KiD_ChAoS> dom, why?
<shay5482> genii: i started to download the alternative cd , (by the way when i press f6 and remove the quiet splash i can see the last line before its drop me to the busybox - someting about "attached scsi generic..etc")
<lookingglassaz> butcherbird, miro?
<Howbag> Anyone know of a multiple-mp3-files removal tool?
<butcherbird> !miro | lookingglassaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<graft> !info miro
<ubotu> miro: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<slugone> for my min fan speed it says to put this right below the last exit:"echo 3500 > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min" there are 2 exits at the bottom.....do i put it b4 the very last one ?
<butcherbird> lookingglassaz: its basically a webtv content thing that uses torrents for download and also lets you grab and search youtube etc
<Flare183> !info miro | lookingglassaz
<ubotu> lookingglassaz: miro: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<butcherbird> lookingglassaz: grab the one from miro website if repo version is still pre 1.0
<uzerzero> anybody know why ktorrent would shut down my internet connection? i can still download torrents, but anything on port 80 seems to be blocked, even if i throttle my upload speed.
<fivetwentysix> uzerzero: Outgoing on port 80?
<fivetwentysix> As in, you're hosting a website?
<uzerzero> no, any browsing is shut down entirely.
<fivetwentysix> Have you tried accessing a site not on port 80?
<AJC_Z0> Web traffic outgoing connections don't come from port 80, they go to port 80
<User667559> Anyone help with no sound please.
<uzerzero> i can use ftp, i know that.
<lookingglassaz> !miroOK, thanks for the info!
<Liquideath> so how do I go about getting Beryl?
<uzerzero> i haven't tried using a proxy or anything though to see if any other ports work, but i doubt it. could it have something to do with my router?
<^^barbi^^> 12cf bdn vfg4
<KiD_ChAoS> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<^^barbi^^> hv2fxasdz1s`qakg
<graft> uzerzero: meaning you can't browse with ktorrent, but you can do all torrent stuff?
<^^barbi^^> aj
<^^barbi^^> 2@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@222222222222222222222  2008
<^^barbi^^> aj
<uzerzero> graft: right, i can't access any webpages while i'm downloading torrents via ktorrent
<fivetwentysix> uzerzero it could be that you have too many connections going through that your router isn't accepting any new connections
<^^barbi^^> r6d
<ikonia> ^^barbi^^: please stop
<brobostigon> Liquideath: beryl doesnt exist enymoe i dont think, i think the newest is compiz-fusion, not sure though??
<Liquideath> so it's called Compiz-Fusion now?
<ikonia> brobostigon: correct
<graft> uzerzero: only while you're downloading?
<^^barbi^^> stop
<adamonline46> Liquideath: I agree with brobostigon
<uzerzero> fivetwentysix: i thought that too, but then why would azureus work?
<crdlb> Liquideath: yes and it's installed by default now
<KiD_ChAoS> !beryl
<^^barbi^^> dsvbghfd
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ikonia> ^^barbi^^: PLEASE stop, this is a busy support channel
<fivetwentysix> uzerzero because azureus is a better torrent client and it automatically limits the ammount of connections being used.
<Myrtti> ^____o
<uzerzero> graft: right
<brobostigon> welcome
<graft> ktorrent is a great torrent client and does plenty of connection limiting
<User667559> How do I tell Ubuntu to use a different driver for sound?
<fivetwentysix> uzerzero I could be entirely wrong but that would be my best bet.
<ikonia> User667559: ubuntu uses alsa
<^^barbi^^> kekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekekeke kekekekekekekr
<Nicolaidis> hi...i've a ubuntu 64bit...how can i makes java plugin works???
<graft> !ops | ^^barbi^^
<ubotu> ^^barbi^^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
 * Flare183 says i was going to do that
<User667559> But it is detecting is as an ECS board and it is not.
<fivetwentysix> uzerzero regardless, try halving the amount of connections being used by ktorrent. That should do the trick.
<uzerzero> fivetwentysix: that was my conclusion as well, but i don't know how to go about changing the amount of connections
 * Flare183 says nevermind
<ikonia> Flare183: drop the /me command please.
<graft> uzerzero: can you browse with firefox, etc., while ktorrent is active?
<Flare183> ok
<pyrak> what's the command to get out of an ssh tunnel?
<Flare183> graft: yes
<uzerzero> graft: no, i can't even use ktorrent to search through torrent sites
<User667559> WHen I do a modprobe it says ecs sound card.
<ikonia> pyrak: exit will drop the ssh connection
<fivetwentysix> uzerzero: There should be a place where you can configure how many incoming and outgoing peers you connect to.
<dom> is there any way to move a window from on x display to another?
<ikonia> pyrak: as in you exit the shell
<ikonia> dom: not really.
<graft> uzerzero: hmm... what's your connection like?
<shane2peru> ok, I think my TVcard is recognized.  with lspci it is here:  04:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<shane2peru> how do I find out if this card is loading in the kernel?
<^^barbi^^> llvfczsa
<^^barbi^^> aj
<shane2peru> or is this loaded in the kernel?
<AJC_Z0> I feel a ban coming on
<uzerzero> graft: 6mbps down, maybe 768kbps up
<shane2peru> or by the kernel?
<uzerzero> fivetwentysix: i'll give that a shot later, thanks
<graft> uzerzero: is your upload bandwidth capped?
<graft> uzerzero: via ktorrent
<brobostigon> shane2peru: dmesg in cli might help??
<Flare183> AJC_Z0: yeap
<kofano> ragazzi c'ho un problemone grosso chi mi aiuta?
<uzerzero> graft: yes, i typically have it capped between 20 and 30 kbps via bandwith scheduler
<Myrtti> !it | kofano
<fivetwentysix> graft: That wouldn't cause him to not be able to see any websites.
<User667559> If Ubuntu detects my sound card as something it is not. Can I change it?
<ubotu> kofano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<graft> fivetwentysix: yes it would, it's a common issue
<shane2peru> brobostigon, ok, dmesg | grep that item?
<graft> fivetwentysix: if you can't send ACKs, you can't do a lot of TCP stuff
<uzerzero> fivetwentysix: it wouldn't cause a problem per se, but it does slow down browsing quite a bit
<dury> hi there all :)
<shane2peru> brobostigon, I have forgoten some of these sommands
<shane2peru> commands
<Joelito> Hi all: what package should I download from "Synaptic", to compile code using "#include <gtk/gtk.h>"
<fivetwentysix> graft: No, it would just slow down browsing significantly
<ikonia> Joelito: gtk-dev
<dury> ikonia: success booting ubuntu
<dolphin_noel> Hello :)
<graft> fivetwentysix: might be indistinguishable from stopping browsing
<brobostigon> shane2peru: just dmesg in cli, then manualelly look through
<ikonia> dury: well done,
<fivetwentysix> graft: Anyways limiting upload speed to maybe half your cap should always be done :-)
<dom> is it possible to use twinview across two video cards? (as opposed to a single dual-head card)
<crdlb> dom: only if they're connected with SLI
<ikonia> dom: sure. Although you may find that easier to use xinerama
<uzerzero> fivetwentysix: i always limit my upload speed, so as not to create hell for other users on the network
<graft> fivetwentysix: agreed... until the gatekeepers deign to give us some freedom
<dom> ikonia: xinerama kills my acceleration
<dury> ikonia: you were right. I did what you said and now I can boot UBUNTU or Mandriva
<graft> uzerzero: can you telnet to port 80 anywhere while this thing is going on?
<graft> uzerzero: or can you, say, use IRC?
<User667559> sound issue anyone?
<ikonia> dury: thats excellent
<shane2peru> how do you use that grep part again with dmesg?
<Joelito> ikonia: Is not there :(
<pppoe_dude> how can i encode mp3 with ffmpeg on ubuntu?
<shane2peru> brobostigon, there are a few things listed in there about it.
<uzerzero> graft: i know for a fact that i can use ftp, i've transferred stuff to my xbox while downloading via ktorrent
<fivetwentysix> Bah I think I have more issues using 32-bit Fedora 8 then I had with using 64-bit Ubuntu.
<fivetwentysix> Can't wait till I finish the Ubuntu 7.10 download... 20 minutes left :-)
<pppoe_dude> it seems like ffmpeg wants a parameter to be passed on configuration, but i guess the default is without it
<dury> even the desktop it's in 3D cube
<Loaxes> Is there any way that I can switch between an ubuntu partition and a windows partition quickly? (i.e., without rebooting)
<uzerzero> graft: any idea why any heavy network use would completely lock my computer up via wireless? i've researched it and it is a reported problem with previous versions of ndiswrapper <1.41, but i've updated to v.1.5 with no success
<graft> uzerzero: so just http? bizarre.
<Stormx2> There's some special syntax you can use for email addresses for specific sub-boxes. E.g. I might be john.doe@gmail.com, and I could register for ubuntuforums.org with john.doe+ubuntuforums@gmail.com But I can't remember the syntax. is it a +? or something else?
<ikonia> Joelito: gtk-dev is not the exact name of the package, have a search
<n2diy_> if lspci lists a device, doen't that mean the kernel module is loaded, and running?
<brobostigon> shane2peru: i dont know abou this device, but its your judgement as to what it says means, maybe you could pastebin it, and we all can look and help??
<ikonia> n2diy_: lspci is nothing to do with the kernel
<graft> uzerzero: never used ndiswrapper drivers... does your machine lock, or the whole LAN?
<Joelito> ikonia: I found libgtk2.0-dev, but seens that geany doesn't like it :(
<ikonia> Joelito: geany ?
<earthling> Loaxes: what do you mean by switching? being able to access files?
<n2diy_> ikonia: ok
<Huffameg> hello! I have a problem. I have just upgraded my ubuntu-system but I have lost the icons in OpenOffice.. can anyone please help me restore them??
<uzerzero> graft: the entire machine locks up, can't ctrl+alt+fn to a terminal, restart x, etc.
<Joelito> ikonia: As editor and compiler
<shane2peru> brobostigon, ok, how do I use this grep thing again?  that will narrow it down.
<ikonia> Joelito: what doesn't it like,
<uzerzero> graft: i've tried to use the bcm43xx firmware drivers, but they don't work with my chipset
<Joelito> ikonia: Errors!
<brobostigon> shane2peru: no idea how to use grep
<ikonia> Joelito: well, that doesn't mean anything, thats more likely the software your trying to build.
<Flare183> brobostigon: fire up the termnial and type in man grep
<shane2peru> brobostigon, ok, maybe I'm confusing that with another command
<Loaxes> earthling: Not really. I'd like to be able to be in linux and be able to do a quick switch to windows to play games. Although, it would be usefull to use files on my ubuntu hard drive on my windows one, that way I can play music without keeping it in two places.
<User667559> ANyone like to help me with this sound issue?
<fivetwentysix> Is it me or am I the only one who feels yum is inferior to apt-get
<fivetwentysix> apt*
<YQYa> test
<graft> uzerzero: any transfer mechanism, or just specific protocols?
<shay5482> genii: are you here ?
<Joelito> ikonia: Well...seems that gcc can't find gtk\gtk.h
<ikonia> Loaxes: quick switching is not possible, you'll need emulation/virtuailsation to "quick switch"
<fsufitch> hey guys, i got an issue with my grub... when i boot w/o my ubuntu live CD it freezes without a prompt or anything (just a blinking cursor). the weird thing is, when i boot with live CD, then pick "boot from first hard drive" grub works nicely. i tried going through the steps on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2689.html but they don't work. this only started happening today out of the blue. anybody out there have
<fsufitch>  any idea about what's happening?
<ifireball> fivetwentysix: you're not the only one
<ikonia> Joelito: most likley it's looking in the wrong place.
<uzerzero> graft: any transfer mechanism, even slightly intense browsing can cause the machine to lock up
<Loaxes> ikonia; okay, thanks.
<brobostigon> shane2peru: type grep and pastebin the whole thing
<cookie> hello guys
<brobostigon> shane2peru: i mean dmesg
<ikonia> hi
<graft> uzerzero: wow, that's harsh... and here i thought my obscure audio-looping problem was irritating
<shane2peru> brobostigon, right will do
<cookie> I need some help
<earthling>  Loaxes: really wishfull... but ubuntu and windows are two different operating systems.........so booting is mandatory.......
<shane2peru> !pastebin @ shane2peru
<Joelito> ikonia: Do you know how to fix?
<Flare183> !ask | cookie
<ikonia> cookie: ask the querstion then
<ubotu> cookie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<graft> uzerzero: another card an option?
<ikonia> Joelito: setup your development environment properly.
<uzerzero> graft: laptop :/
<brobostigon> shane2peru; what the device again??
<graft> uzerzero: pcmcia
<cookie> How can I retrieve aplications
<cookie> ?
<shane2peru> brobostigon, a TVCard by Kworld.
<ikonia> cookie: do you mean install applications ?
<uzerzero> graft: express slot, any wireless card for it is pricey
<Flare183> cookie: like install applications?
<shane2peru> !pastebin
<erUSUL> !grub | fsufitch try reinstalling it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> fsufitch try reinstalling it: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cookie> no
<graft> uzerzero: err... USB?
<cookie> For example skype
<Loaxes> earthing; figured as much. And theres no way I can boot both windows while on linux, and then switch with a key combination or something, right?
<ikonia> cookie: could you explain what you mean
<Joelito> ikonia: How, this is like my 5 day with ubuntu :(
<ikonia> cookie: you want to install skype
<earthling>  Loaxes:however you can install wine on ubuntu to emulate the windows environment and play games
<Flare183> !skype | cookie
<cookie> when I close it by pressing x
<ubotu> cookie: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> Joelito: compiling software is not for new users. What are you trying to build ?
<fsufitch> erUSUL: i already did
<fsufitch> no go
<Loaxes> earthing; Wine doesn't seem to like the games I play, I'll work on it though. Thanks a bunch!
<cookie> when I close some aplications(skype as an example) they disapear
<ikonia> cookie: when you hit "x" that closes it, you need to minimise it. (as a general rule for xwindows based applications)
<uzerzero> graft: i have a usb thumb drive wireless device, but i haven't had any luck with it working in ubuntu. and obviously if i'm using open source, i'm not one to shell out money for something that's not entirely necessary
<cookie> skype does not close when I press X
<Joelito> ikonia: A simple hello world :(
<graft> uzerzero: yeh... what's the chipset on your onboard one?
<cookie> Nor does Yahoo Messenger
<cookie> nor pidgin
<ikonia> Joelito: read the docs on gene then, as I don't use gene so I don't know
<Delvien> ARP cache,, is that held on my router or the computer itself?
<ikonia> cookie: minimise - don't close
<Flare183> cookie: then press alt+F4
<Flare183> cookie: to close it
<cookie> well...I press X and it does not close
<AJC_Z0> What app do you recommend for viewing MS Visio documents (.vsd)?
<uzerzero> graft: bcm4310. interesting thing though is that under gutsy gibbon, it reports it as a bcm4312 and breaks compatibility
<cookie> trust me...it hides itself somewhere
<ikonia> AJC_Z0: Visio
<cookie> I do not know where to get it from
<wols> uzerzero: that one should work
<ikonia> AJC_Z0: thats not a smart answer, but use the tool for the job.
<cookie> it is not on the task bar
<butcherbird> cookie: open a terminal and run xkill then click on the window you want to kill. show that app whos boss
<ikonia> cookie: alt+F4 to cycle through open apps
<Juan> i have a problem with my fbsplash. I have an ati x700 pcie, what should i change in menu.lst ?
<ikonia> cookie: alt+tab sorry
<cookie> because when I try to reopen skype...It says there is already an instance
<shane2peru> brobostigon, ok, that was really super long, so I just put the relevant part:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49734/
<ikonia> cookie: alt+tab and see what is open
<uzerzero> wols: my wireless works, i am having problems with the entire computer locking up during any large network transfers
<WooooD> Hi guys !
<shane2peru> brobostigon, look for the saa7134 thing as that I think is the driver it is using.
<uzerzero> wols: ftp, torrent, even slightly intense browsing will cause it to lock up
<WooooD> Any of you know about email ? I have my own server UBUNTU at home and have a Domain name with an fix IP address .. I'd like to configure a new email like name@lastname.com and the mail server would be my server UBUNTU at home.. is this possible ?
<Raxion> question: where can i find out what the number for my usbfs is? (need it for fixing minor error in VirtualBox)
<cookie> ikonia: NOPE! it is not in the task bar
<fsufitch> erUSUL: any other ideas for my grub?
<earthling> cookie: type "ps -ef" on terminal and you will find the name of the prog you aree looking for.... then use "kill process_id"
<cookie> it hides somewhere else
<wols> WooooD: yes
<Rico> how do i restart compiz fusion?
<Greevous> cookie: what it is doing is hiding itself in the notification area. To quit an application, press Ctrl + Q
<ikonia> WooooD: that is possible but I strongly advise NOT setting up an email server a.) if you don't understand what your doing b.) on random dsl / cable providers
<Flare183> cookie: yeah alt+f4 is supposed to close the application
<cookie> how do I get the notification area
<erUSUL> fsufitch: if reinstalling it didn't work i do not know :S
<cookie> I do not want to close it
<uzerzero> Rico: metacity --replace& followed by compiz-fusion --replace ccp&
<tim____> hello, I'm looking for a cli command to convert xvid to asf or 3gp, and ffmpeg is giving me problems
<cookie> I want to be able to retrieve it from notification area
<Greevous> cookie: it should be in the upper right corner, with your clock
<WooooD> ikonia: If i have a IP fixed all time ?
<AJC_Z0> ikonia: You don't think there is any app suitable for just *viewing* .vsd files on Ubuntu?
<brobostigon> shane2peru: ok
<cookie> it isn't
<cookie> I erased all the panels
<ikonia> WooooD: I still strongly advise against it
<fsufitch> erUSUL: dangg....
<WooooD> ikonia: what is the best thing to do then
<fsufitch> :-/
<ikonia> AJC_Z0: Visio is the best application for viewing visio docs
<Greevous> cookie: then you should create at least one panel to keep all those applications in when they are open
<ikonia> WooooD: use your isp's mail server
<Greevous> cookie:
<cookie> thank you
<Greevous> a lot of chat-type apps hide themselves there
<cookie> I got it
<cookie> Notification area is what I needed!
<cookie> I did not know what it was called
<WooooD> ikonia: can I have my  own email like: name@lastname.com anyway ?
<AJC_Z0> ikonia: I wouldn't disagree, but since it isn't freely available and doesn't run natively on Ubuntu, I was hoping for something which did
<shane2peru> how do I know where a device is loading at?  like /dev/radio /dev/fmtuner etc?  or if it is loading?
<ikonia> WooooD: speak to your ISP, ask about mail forwarding.
<ikonia> AJC_Z0: visio is one of the areas that is lacking.
<WooooD> ikonia: ok
<AJC_Z0> ikonia: Ok. Thanks for the advice
<Rico> uzerzero...i am got an error saying it could load plugin 'fusion'
<WooooD> ikonia: where I can register my email name@lastname.com ?
<ikonia> WooooD: speak to your ISP
<Guest16155> does 32 bit desktop version can work with more than 4 gb of ram ?
<WooooD> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> Guest16155: yes,
<brobostigon> shane2peru: saa7134 is alsa, i e sound, only other thing mentioned is an usb webcam.
<uzerzero> Rico: sorry, try just compiz --replace ccp &
<LetterRip_> how might i go about reducing processor usage/turning off/down fan speed?
<Raxion> anyone here who's experienced with VirtualBox? i need some help with it.
<shane2peru> brobostigon, so we can assume it isn't being loaded?
<shane2peru> however it is detected with lspci
<Guest16155> ikonia: my ubuntu recoganzied just 4 gb ram of 16 gb ?
<ikonia> Guest16155: ahh you want to utilise the ram. Then I suggest using the 64bit version as it is much easier
<brobostigon> shane2peru: try and access yout tv card unde3r /dev/video0
<LetterRip_> Guest16155, you using 64bit or 32 bit procesor?
<WooooD> GUEST16155; did you install Ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<Flare183> Raxion: I can try to help
<LetterRip_> er ubuntu 64 or 32 bit
<shane2peru> brobostigon, however look here in the lspci command gives me this: 04:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<ikonia> Guest16155: there are techniques to use a 32bit OS with +4GB ram, but it is much more straight forward to use the 64bit version.
<WooooD> guest16155: You need to be 64bit to enable more than 4gb
<cookie> THANK YOU
<AlcO> r
<Guest16155> ikonia: i installed 32 bit version , becouse when i try to install 64 bit version i get error msg that my system is not 64 bit
<brobostigon> shane2peru: that maybe it, try it.
<shane2peru> brobostigon, which is the saa7134 thing, it also has a radio tuner on the card, so audio would make sense if you see that
<uzerzero> Rico: hope that helps, i have to run.
<ikonia> Guest16155: what is your CPU ?
<brobostigon> shane2peru: try you tv on /dev/video0
<zack_> does anyone know if there is a way to get ATI videocard drivers to work with ubuntu
<Guest16155> ikonia: wait i will check
<supersci> hello, i connect my iPod Touch to the pc via usb and ubuntu does not recognize it. could anyone help me?
<hardeep> hello all
<hardeep> quick question
<shane2peru> brobostigon, well, my other problem is I have no idea what to use for the TV tuner program
<maek> anyway around the md5sum error when installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<shane2peru> :)
<tim____> zack_: yes they work
<akincer> Guest16: The 2.6.x kernel is capable of handling up to 64GB of RAM IIRC. Your motherboard, however, may not enjoy the same ability
<ikonia> !flashissues | maek
<shane2peru> brobostigon, I found a decent radio thing
<ubotu> maek: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hardeep> is there a setting in ubuntu that resets files after a restart?
<maek> ikonia: thanks.
<zack_> ti, how do i know if i my video card is setup properly
<yubwyub> hardeep, what files?
<graft> hardeep: resets files? which files?
<zvezdichko> why don't you finally fix this silly bug md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz?
<scguy318> hardeep: resets?
<zvezdichko> it's annoying, and it stays the same for a long time
<krim> zack_: What makes you think it isn't?
<scguy318> zvezdichko: to fix it would be breaking Konqueror and other users
<hardeep> well, I will edit motd
<brobostigon> shane2peru: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com , there are all the programms to install on ubuntu, search there.
<zack_> ti, i am having trouble running the screensavers they just freeze
<WooooD> what is the best Apps to virtualize Windows Vista into Ubuntu ? VM WARE or Parallels Desktop or another one ??
<hardeep> log out log in with a user and it is fine, but after a restart, it will revert back to the old version
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | WooooD
<ubotu> WooooD: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hardeep> however other files I have updated, such as /etc/hosts will not change
<ikonia> WooooD: there are many, qemu, vmware, kvm, etc etc. Try them and see which one fits your needs best
<zack_> or krim, my screensavers just freeze
<shane2peru> brobostigon, I installed TVTime, but it doesn't seem to make much sense to me, also mythTV, but that doesn't seem to work at all.
<WooooD> ikonia: thanks
<shane2peru> brobostigon, GnomeRadio is the only thing that seems simple enough to use. :)
<graft> hardeep: did you read man motd?
<scguy318> zvezdichko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<krim> zack_: Are you using the restricted driver?
<brobostigon> shane2peru: i am sorry i cant help much further, i have never used a tv card.
<shane2peru> brobostigon, ha ha. :) we are in the same boat. :)
<etotheipi> hi. no matter what I set the permissible resolutions to be in xorg.conf, it always loads 800x600 @ 56Hz. this only started after the 7.04 -> 7.10 upgrade was finished. is it likely to be a gfx driver issue? I'm using the OSS legacy ATI driver.
<Delvien> Anyone know how to extend the ARP flush to 48 hours?
<hardeep> graft: i did not, but I mean it works after editing, just after a restart it seems to change it back to the original, version
<Rico> I am having trouble with compiz fusion...i have had activated wobby windows and it is not working..
<zack_> krim, i dont know i am using the driver that ubuntu installed by default
<brobostigon> shane2peru: i have used a tv card but under beos/zeta not linux
<graft> hardeep: as it says in the manpage, you have to edit motd.tail for permanent changes
<Flare183> Rico: you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<brobostigon> shane2peru: so no idea what software to use
<shane2peru> brobostigon, ah, I guess you are step ahead of me then. :)
<Rico> okay thanks..
<shane2peru> brobostigon, I have never used one.
<zvezdichko> scguy318: I see it...
<Guest16155> ikonia: 4U QUAD XEON 1.4GHZ
<Flare183> Rico: no problem
<krim> zack_: if you don't mind using restricted drivers you could go into system -> administration -> restricted drivers management
<zvezdichko> I was browsing it already
<etotheipi> shane2peru: are you looking for a program to watch TV?
<hardeep> graft: I believe I have done that, but i will try again
<AJC_Z0> etotheipi: Try setting no explicit or default modes
<zvezdichko> and it's sad with the current situation
<krim> zack_: That might help, or not, we'll see :)
<zvezdichko> a lot of people use flash ..
<shane2peru> etotheipi, well to watch TV and or just see if my card is working correctly.
<zack_> krim, thanks i'll try that
<brobostigon> shane2peru: never used a tv card under linux. only with beos/zeta,so no idea what software to use on linux.
<shane2peru> brobostigon, thanks anyway.
<brobostigon> ok
<etotheipi> shane2peru: MythTV is still the best all around, even if it's a little cryptic to set up
<hardeep> graft: Just doing a restart right now, give me 20 secs
<sadaiyappan> MythTV?
<sadaiyappan> What is that/
<etotheipi> shane2peru: look at http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php for a very useful install guide
<shane2peru> etotheipi, I ran aptitude install mythtv-frountend-ubuntu and installed that package
<Joah_162304> Was bringt Sauberkeit in diesem Spiel?
<erUSUL> !de | Joah_162304
<sadaiyappan> what is myth tv?
<ubotu> Joah_162304: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shane2peru> etotheipi, that installed it, however when I run it runs me through a setup thing and doesn't start it
<shane2peru> etotheipi, I will check out that web page, thanks
<Flare183> !mythtv | sadaiyappan
<ubotu> sadaiyappan: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<smacnay> Is there a howto for putting ubuntu on a sandisk cruzer for booting?
<Joah_162304> what brings clean in this Game?
<Guest16155> ikonia: does it possible my system is 64 bit , and ubuntu think its not ?
<sadaiyappan> you need  a tv card for myth tv to work?
<Flare183> sadaiyappan: yeap
<Flare183> sadaiyappan: or a plugin to a tv i think
<erUSUL> Guest16155: if your system is 64 bit it will show a "lm" on the flags line displayed doing cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hardeep> graft: i modified the tail file, but still no difference, ill work on this for a bit, and get back to you
<hardeep> thx
<ikonia> Guest16155: what cpu did you have, sorry I missed your response.
<LetterRip_> anyone have info for reducing fan usage?
<dudeguy> ooh
<sadaiyappan> oh.
<LetterRip_> the noise level is driving me nutso :)
<dudeguy> fan usage you say?
<sadaiyappan> so it's not internet tv
<Guest16155> ikonia: 4U QUAD XEON 1.4GHZ
<fivetwentysix> Why would you want to reduce fan usage?
<dudeguy> TURN OFF YOUR FUCKING COMPUTER
<ikonia> dudeguy: that is %100 uncalled for
<LetterRip_> on Vista - I had a button i could press to reduce fan speed and processor speed
<LjL> !language | dudeguy
<ubotu> dudeguy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dudeguy> srsly
<benben> hi there, i was wondering if an atheros lan chipset might be supported under ubuntu? specifically it's an ASUS p5e-vm hdmi board with intergrated lan
<ikonia> Guest16155: what model xeon ?
<dudeguy> hahahaha
<ikonia> dudeguy: it's not funny.
<dudeguy> language my ass
<benben> it's quite a new board so there's no much to google by
<Flare183> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Guest16155> ikonia: mm how can i check this ?
<Flare183> dudeguy
<erUSUL> Guest16155: if your system is 64 bit it will show a "lm" on the flags line displayed doing cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> Guest16155: what model machine is it
<fivetwentysix> lol
<erUSUL> Guest16155: second time
<Flare183> thank you
<fivetwentysix> He was banned from #ubuntu!
<ikonia> we know
<ikonia> fivetwentysix: we saw.
<fivetwentysix> Getting banned from here is really difficult!
<Flare183> fivetwentysix: yeap
<LetterRip_> fivetwentysix, as noted prevously so that I can reduce sound
<Guest16155> ikonia: dell poweredge 6650 model
<Greevous> anyone know how long a standard gpart process takes for a 160 GB partition?
<fivetwentysix> Time to install Ubuntu so I don't look like such a fool here:-)
<LetterRip_> ie if I'm watching a movie or just browsing the net - and not doing anything processor intensive
<hossi_> if my sound device is not found by my gutsy gibbon, any idea how I could find it? :)
<LetterRip_> I like to have it fairly quiet
<Flare183> Greevous: a good bit of time depending on the data already on it
<brobostigon> letterrip_: watching a movie can be very processor intensive in my experience
<Guest16155> ikonia: can you check by model if my system if 64 or 32 bit ?
<ikonia> Guest16155: just checked it's 32bit
<LetterRip_> brobostigon, watching a DVD on windows vista and xp isn't processor intensive enough to require the fan
<LetterRip_> so it is unlikely to need to be for Ubuntu
<Guest16155> ikonia: but when i start the computer i can see its detected 16 gb ?
<ikonia> Guest16155: thats the bios
<ikonia> Guest16155: not the OS
<rhamirez> hi
<ill> how do i manage mac adress?
<ikonia> ill: you don't
<LimCore> ill
<rhamirez> is here someone who can help me wich my sound problem?
<LimCore> ill: manage?
<LetterRip_> ikonia, you can change it with utilities
<Guest16155> ikonia: mmm ok .. and does there is other way making the ubuntu 32 bit detect more than 4 gb ram ?
<Greevous> Flare183: the data has been erased; that's why I'm using gpart, to recover the lost partition
<ill> can i change it, like in windows i mean
<etotheipi> manage = spoof? :S
<erUSUL> !sound | rhamirez
<ubotu> rhamirez: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<godlines> no
<ikonia> LetterRip_: I didn't say you can't, I said you don't
<dom> has anybody here ever gotten xmove to work?
<ikonia> Guest16155: there is, let me just hunt for the documentation for you.
<Flare183> Greevous: oh yeah sorry wrong app
<chickenFuego> Hi there, I need some support for bluetooth. I try to connect to a lego robot NXT.
<ill> zomg, why not?
<brobostigon> you cant change the mac adress of a network interface. not possible.
<LetterRip_> ill http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtogeek.com%2Fhowto%2Fubuntu%2Fchange-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu%2F&ei=uxd0R56nLIOSpwTqgK1U&usg=AFQjCNGr4_ueHeokdUIhMRi9NXM-nsayVg&sig2=mSfZoVD1C9Agf-H8XVQvgw
<rhamirez> my problem is alsa
<Greevous> Flare183: yeah, gpart not gparted
<ikonia> ill: why do you need to change your mac ?
<chickenFuego> Here is my /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<chickenFuego> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49736/
<ikonia> ill: give me one valid reason why you need to change your mac address ?
<ill> it wired with my ISP
<chickenFuego> On the NXT device (bluetooth), a pass is asked, and then I get permission denied in my program on my laptop.
<LetterRip_> er - the ungoogleized link version - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Flare183> Greevous: yeap that's what i throught you said
<ikonia> ill: ?
<Flare183> Greevous: sorry about that
<LetterRip_> ikonia, a dislike of being tracked
<LetterRip_> privacy
<Greevous> Flare183: no problem
<ikonia> LetterRip_: thats not a reason.
<Flare183> Greevous: ok
<kane77> ikonia, well, for example if your isp has mac filter and you need to connect other computer...
<ikonia> but this discussion is off topic
<earthling> i've got both 32 bit and 64bit version drivers for my wireless ethernet. my system is 64 bit machine (athelon). on XP the 32 bit driver works fine..... while using ndiswrapper what driver am i to use on ubuntu amd64?
<etotheipi> privacy is always a reason :)
<erUSUL> ill: sudo ifconfig <iface> hw ether <newMAC>
<ikonia> kane77: then you speak to your ISP rather than break the TOC of your ISP
<rhamirez> my only problem is my sound input everything else is quite ok
<micmic> re
<LetterRip_> rhamirez, do you know if the hardware is not detected or just not set up right?
<ill> ty
<kane77> ikonia, we're offtopic, but... it happened to me that a friend came to me and needed internet.. I wouldnt call my ISP for that...
<gijs> op welk kanaal zit ik nu?
<ikonia> kane77: I think we both know thats not his reason.
<LetterRip_> rhamirez, the best way is to google myLaptopBrand Ubuntu
<Myrtti> !nl | gijs
<LetterRip_> or linux
<ubotu> gijs: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Guest16155> ikonia: did u find the docs ?
<kane77> ikonia, yeah..
<ikonia> Guest16155: I'm just lookin
<ikonia> looking
<rhamirez> hardware is detected realtec alc883
<gijs> bedankt ik schakel even om
<rhamirez> when i want to test it he says he is unable to forward it
<wols> rhamirez: probably snd-hda-intel
<Guest16155> ikonia: another thing, when i use the live cd to install ubuntu on this system. its got stuck, but when i adding this line : all-generic-ide , the live cd working and i get to the desktop but when i want to start the installation the partitioner cant find hdds ?
<RiccardoP> hello
<RiccardoP> just a quick question about the ubuntu installation
<RiccardoP> i can't remember
<RiccardoP> i want to replace a previous ubuntu installation
<Greevous> anyone know any good data recovery techniques (partition has been erased, not corrupted)
<RiccardoP> keeping the data
<rhamirez> nope hda NVidia
<zvezdichko> wow, I found a fix for the flash, however it seems to work only with Firefox and not with Konqueror/Opera
<RiccardoP> can i erase everything except the home directories and then install ubuntu on that partition?
<ikonia> Guest16155: I can't find the doc, I'm still looking you need to look for "uae" in kernel support.
<Aciid> http://digg.com/linux_unix/There_s_more_to_Linux_than_Ubuntu
<nickrud> zvezdichko, that's the reason ubuntu hasn't released the fix for flash in the repos, the konq/opera issues
<zvezdichko> is there any way to fix konq/opera manually?
<prefec2_> hello folks. I have a seroius problem with my atheros wifi device. I can see my access point, but I cannot connect to it.
<Flare183> zvezdichko: make konqueror scan for it
<Flare183> zvezdichko: it's on konqueror settings
<prefec2_> The log says: "Old device 'ath0' activating, won't change"
<Guest16155> ikonia: another thing, when i use the live cd to install ubuntu on this system. its got stuck, but when i adding this line : all-generic-ide , the live cd working and i get to the desktop but when i want to start the installation the partitioner cant find hdds ?
<chickenFuego> Hi, can someone help with bluetooth in feisty?
<chickenFuego> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49737/
<chickenFuego> and
<chickenFuego> Here is my /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<chickenFuego> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49736/
<prefec2_> just after telling me that it has configured the device sucessfully
<ikonia> Guest16155: change the disk controller mode in the bios to jbod or normal or "non-raid" or "scsi"
<chickenFuego> my bluetooth device is asking for a passkey, after I gave it, I get "Can't connect: Permission denied"
<arno-t> Hi I updated to Gutsy and now in all browsers .JPG files are not thumbnailed anymore. But .jpg files are. I can change the case of the file and e.g. Nautilus will show the thumbnail. Any suggestions on how to make the OS also take JPG into consideration as jpg?
<zvezdichko> hmmmmmmm no way... I scanned all mozilla directories
<zvezdichko> but I'm unable to open any flash pages
<|seb|> is there an open source package to allow java in firefox?
<zvezdichko> also, nspluginviewer always crashes
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | zvezdichko
<ubotu> zvezdichko: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<|seb|> zvezdichko: i got latest flash from adobe and it is fine
<yubwyub> Anyone have played Flobo Puyo? The Full Screen mode is not working correctly here... anyone have it working as it should?
<avalys> can anyone name some advantages of ubuntu server over debian?
<zvezdichko> |seb|: which browsers do you use and what's the number of the version?
<|seb|> zvezdichko: firefox 1.5
<naudiz> ubotu I think flash can still work in Ubuntu with Gnash swf viewer
<naudiz> oh, ubotu is a bot
<zvezdichko> yeah, as I already said firefox is fine, but other browsers won't work at all, I'm currently readin the thread in ubuntu forums
<yubwyub> :-)
<naudiz> avalys there is no advantage to using ubuntu server over debian
<Flare183> !away | Synx_afk
<ubotu> Synx_afk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<avalys> naudiz: so why does it exist?
<ikonia> avalys: they are different distros
<avalys> ikonia: it was my understanding that ubuntu is based on debian - in fact, Ubuntu advertises this on the website
<rhamirez> everything works, my sound card is detected everything i changed to alsa still the same problem
<naudiz> avalys to try to dominate the linux market even more than just the desktop based Ubuntu
<Condoulo> ok, apparently Firefox keeps crashing on me
<ikonia> avalys: yes thats correct "based on" not "actually"
<rhamirez> unablte to write rresources  and unablte to forwardt xyz
<Arelis> Hi all. My games crash the moment i start them up. I'm using an ATI Radeon 9600 video card, and the open-source drivers (whichever got installed). This is a fresh install.
<Arelis> Can anyone help me with that?
<ikonia> Arelis: are you running your games through wine ?
<wols> Arelis: glxinfo
<Arelis> ikonia: no.
<ikonia> Arelis: what games are you trying to run ?
<wols> Arelis: does that crash too?
<moaiamorfo> hi all
<Arelis> ikonia: ppracer.
<avalys> ikonia, naudiz: surely there must be something that Ubuntu claims is an advantage of Ubuntu server over Debian
<ikonia> Arelis: follow wols advice
<zack> hi all, i need some help me my ati video card
<moaiamorfo> how can I change the default icon for a specific mimetype?
<ikonia> avalys: no - try both see which one you like
<moaiamorfo> under Ubuntu 7.10
<Arelis> wols, ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49738/
<nickrud> avalys, single source support
<moaiamorfo> I'm using a Tango Generated icons theme
<naudiz> avalys probably the only advantage is that ubuntu server is easier to install
<wols> nickrud: what is single source support?
<butcherbird> i dont see an advantage to running ubuntu server in production i think the strength of ubuntu is its desktop environment and didnt think we were event trying to compete with debian there
<nickrud> wols, people able to buy support for both server and desktop from one source
<Condoulo> butcherbird- Ubuntu updates more often than Debian.
<ikonia> Condoulo: no it doesn't
<Condoulo> which means Ubuntu server will have the most recent updates vs. Debian server.
<Condoulo> ikonia- huh? o-O
<ikonia> Condoulo: that's incorrect
<wols> Condoulo: no
<ikonia> nickrud: debian does the same
<nickrud> ikonia, didn't know debian sold support
<Condoulo> I thought thats the way it was.
<ikonia> nickrud: it doesn't sell support
<ikonia> Condoulo: it's not
<wols> ikonia: you cannot get support directly from debian, but you can hire DDs of course
<Arelis> wols, ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49738/ <-- glxinfo
<ikonia> wols: yup
<digital00> I've got a film .avi to see... but when I run it I don't hear the sound... which packages do I have to install??
<wols> digital00: depends what codec it uses
<wols> !mp3 | digital00
<ubotu> digital00: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<naudiz> Conduolo yeah but the newest packages for servers is often more unstable that is why having the newest packages for a server isn't that important because bugfixes are still updated to Debian stable
<nzh99> Hi - can anyone help? When I reach the logon screen to Ubuntu 7.10 I have really large font (>50 point), all application title bars are the same until the Appearance -> Visual effects is switched to another and then back to the setting it is on (normal)
<wols> digital00: and sound itself normally works?
<digital00> wols: yes
<rhamirez> ????
<wols> Condoulo: ubuntu LTS is a lot older right now than debian
<sidelil> excuse me is it possible to move a logical partition inside an extended one? I have resized it, but I can't move it now.
<zvezdichko> The new version of Flash is only compatible with 9.50 Beta 2 of Opera (and later).
<ikonia> sidelil: logical partitions are already in extended ones
<zvezdichko> so, if I find 9.50 beta of opera
<ikonia> zvezdichko: we know
<zvezdichko> it is supposed to work
<zvezdichko> i'm just curious. is this something that affects all distros or it's only limited to ubuntu?
<ikonia> zvezdichko: all
<Arelis> wols: Can you get any useful information out of that?
<Arelis> ikonia: you too?
<Condoulo> Upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 takes a while. =/
<ikonia> zvezdichko: all that use that version I shouldl say
<nickrud> zvezdichko, all. for example, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132138
<ikonia> Condoulo: depends on your internet connection and machine speed
<wols> sidelil: all logical partitions are inside an extended one. no other way
<sidelil> wols, ikonia: yes I know. In fact my logical partition *is* inside the extended one, but now I would like to move it, still inside (not outside)
<ikonia> sidelil: you can move partitions around using tools like gparted but you risk data corruption.
<Condoulo> ikonia- true. But it i going faster than last time. Last time I was on a Wireless connection on a Celeron. Now I'm on a LAN connection using a Pentium D machine.
<wols> sidelil: resize the extended maybe so it has all unallocated space?
<naudiz> zvezdichko: I have flash working in firefox on Gutsy Gibbon using the Gnash swf viewer
<ikonia> Condoulo: mirror speeds ?
<sidelil> ikonia: I've tried, but it doesn't allow me, I don't know why.
<avalys> okay, how about reasons _not_ to go with Ubuntu server?
<wols> naudiz: for low values of "working". not all flash applets will work
<ikonia> sidelil: not enough free disk space ?
<avalys> over debian, that is
<naudiz> avalys because Ubuntus strength is the desktop
<ikonia> avalys: if there is no reason to do it, why would there be a reason not to do it
<nzh99> Anyone help with a large font display problem?? Or suggest someone else to post the question if not appropriate here - thanks :)
<ikonia> avalys: try them, see which one YOU like
<sidelil> ikonia, I've used the live cd and the partition was unmounted. Yes, I'm sure there is space.
<ikonia> naudiz: the server version is just as sgtrong
<ikonia> strong
<Ryan450> anybody know of a good poker site to play on that doesn't require a deposit for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Ryan450: poker sites are nothing to do with ANY os
<function1> why would i want to use the text based installer other than to install lvm encryption
<ikonia> function1: some video cards have issues.
<naudiz> ikonia does Ubuntu server install Xorg by default ?
<ikonia> naudiz: no
<naudiz> ikonia: good
<Condoulo> function1- because some videos card have troubles with the new xorg config package in 7.10 (including mines.)
<avalys> ikonia: well, there might be no reason to do it, and many reasons not to do it
<function1> ati?
<julien> Condoulo: u mean nvidia or ati?
<Condoulo> I never had trouble with installing Ubuntu until 7.10.
<ikonia> avalys: there are not.
<Condoulo> function1- I have ATI
<godfree2> where can I find why I am blocked on ubuntu forums?
<Arelis> ikonia: are you there?
<Condoulo> julien- I only tried on ATI. not sure about nVidia.
<julien> Condoulo: have nvidia and have problems too
<wols> Condoulo: which ati cart?
<ikonia> Arelis: yes I am
<function1> i have x1400.. some things a seem a little weird but compiz works anyway
<nickrud> Condoulo, one of the 1xxx series?
<Condoulo> wols- ATI Radeon X200 (Integrated
<julien> Condoulo: only since 7.10
<Arelis> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49738/ <-- This is what i get when i run 'glxinfo'. Can you get anything useful out of it?
<hyper_ch> I got a strange problem: I rebooted my computer because of some weird behaviour, then I just got the Ubuntu default background but no loging window or so... and the keyboard didn't do anyhting and nothing else was loaded... I thought maybe some glitch or something, tried again -> same result... ok, I logged then into recovery mode and installed KDE through kubuntu-desktop... restarted again, in KDM I saw the login manager, I could select m
<ikonia> Arelis: wols was looking at it, I'm letting him responds as he's much sharper with ati cards than myself.
<nickrud> hm, 200m installed fine here (got the desktop by inattention, gave it a try)
<wols> Arelis: already seen it direct rendering is on, 3D should be fine
<vasser> hello
<Condoulo> julien- yeah. 7.04 and 6.10 don't have a problem booting into LiveCD with my ATI.
<Arelis> wols: For some reason it's not. ppracer crashes the moment it starts.
<wols> Arelis: but for 9600 fglrx is usually better, if it works
<vasser> i have a problem with my ubuntu, it keeps loading module nvidia at boot, even though its not on /etc/modules
<Arelis> but glxgears is working just fine
<earthling> can wifi drivers be made to work through wine?
<julien> Condoulo, what is ur card?
<vasser> and when nvidia module is loaded, the xorg cannot start
<wols> earthling: if wifi works on the linux side,nothing special needed in wine
<earthling> windows wifi drivers ie
<Condoulo> julien- Its not a card really. Its just my integrated ATI Radeon X200
<wols> vasser: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<julien> Condoulo, it's a laptop?
<Condoulo> julien- desktop
<earthling> wols: windows wifi drivers ie
<julien> Condoulo, i have an ati on Xpress radeo on my laptop
<bartek2109> hi everyone how can i open *.rar files?
<wols> Arelis: I would try the proprietary drivers
<naudiz> bartek2109: rar e <file>
<julien> Condoulo, works great with 7.10 but only with amd ati driver from their sit
<brobostigon> bartek2109: file-roller
<Arelis> wols: I've done that before but... it doesn't work that well. And i don't get compiz.
<hyper_ch> nobody has an idea?
<wols> earthling: through ndiswrapper which is an ugly kludge, but it has nothing to do with wine, wine not needed or used for it
<bartek2109> tanks mates;]
<naudiz> bartek2109: in terminal window type 'rar e filename'
<Rockoman> Hey can someone help me on the PS3 Ubuntu?
<julien> Condoulo, the specification have been published for ati cards so the drivers will be better soon
<wols> Arelis: yes, there is that. well you do via xserver-xgl but that has its own pitfalls yes
<vasser> wols: the only package i have with nvidia that is installed is nvidia-kernel-common
<Condoulo> julien- my card only works when I install the drivers on 7.04, then do a upgrade.
<vasser> but i cannot remove it, it tells me i need to remove the kernel
<wols> vasser: install the restricted drivers. you will need an nvidia glx package too
<revilodraw> since installing and playing around with compiz i have lost the blue panel at the top of all my windows, any ideas how to get it back?
<Condoulo> julien- do you know how I can update my ATI drivers to the new 7.12 drivers?
<Arelis> wols: Disabling Compiz did the trick.
<fsufitch> i asked this earlier but i got no answer, so i'm asking it again: grub on my laptop is dead. all it does is freeze with a blinking cursor but no prompt. this just happened today for no reason apparently. i already tried reinstalling grub and following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2689.html but no go. a bit of info on my partitions: 1 x NTFS (windows), 1 x FAT (shared by windows and Linux),
<fsufitch> 1 x extended partition containing a bunch of logical ext3s on which linux is installed. grub is on one of those. anybody have any ideas?
<wols> Arelis: thanks, good to know. or bad, depending
<adamonline46> revilodraw: Which blue panel is that?  The title bar?
<earthling> wols: any other alternative for ndis? isnt workin for mine.... have problems posted on forum as old as two months . no replies
<revilodraw> adamonline46: yes
<Condoulo> brb
<vasser> wols: when i use a driver other than the latest, i don't get direct rendering
<julien> Condoulo, download them from ati website and lunch the binary that's all i think...with an automatic install
<Rockoman> I just installed Ubuntu on my PS3, and I can't figure out how to get the Wifi or Wired Connection on, any ideas?
<adamonline46> revilodraw: Did you install Emerald?  Go to your kmenu, down to settings, and 'emerald theme manager'... From there, select a different title bar theme...
<wols> vasser: what card?
<julien> Condoulo maybe uninstall the old kernel module first
<vasser> wols:8800gt
<julien> Condoulo maybe it's ur xorg.conf who is not correct
<nickrud> julien, rather than have people use the ati installer directly, using http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide is better since it creates deb packages that are easily removed.
<wols> vasser: locate nvidia.ko   what path does it show?
<Arelis> wols: actually, that made my pc crash.
<julien> Nickrud: yes but i'm not sure that the drivers are the last ones...
<Retro`> hello
<Arelis> wols: I can live without compiz. Should i install fglrx, or will it slow things down?
<nickrud> julien, yes, 7.12
<Retro`> i need some help
<vasser> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<Arelis> wols: I have an ATI Radeon 9600
<wols> Arelis: it should speed things up
<julien> nickrud, ok then, it's easier i agree
<wols> vasser: dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<nickrud> julien, well, not easier exactly, but definitely safer
<revilodraw> adamonline46: well firstly they are kde instructions and i use gnome, and secondly when i went into my theme manager and chose a new title bar theme, nothing happened
<julien> Nickrud: but each time i have done that, my glxgears were poor in fps
<adamonline46> Does anyone use acidrip?  It seems I can only rip one track at a time?
<Retro`> please tell me why do i not have EasyTAG listed among other programs?
<vasser> wols: not found
<Retro`> i have installed it before
<julien> Nickrud: each time there is some modif to do in xorg.conf no?
<Retro`> then removed it
<teknoprep> hey
<Retro`> and now reinstalled it
<nickrud> julien, usually that's because of kernel module mismatches, the page has better instructions these days
<wols> vasser: how did you install your nvidia drivers exactly?
<Arelis> wols: I'm rebooting. Please do not leave, if you want :)
<vasser> wols: when i run xorg after removing the module, it runs, and i see another nvdia module running
<wols> vasser: did you use envy or automatix or nvidia.com
<teknoprep> how do i check to see if linux recognizes my usb serial adapter ?
<gogzmer> using apt-get, how can one tell if a particular package is installed?
<zvezdichko> I have luck. Got Flash to work with Opera 9.5 beta
<Retro`> anyone has EasyTAG installed?
<vasser> wols: using the NVIDIA*-.run file, from their site
<wols> vasser: then where is this nvidia.ko module?
<revilodraw> i have easytag
<wols> vasser: then ask #nvidia how to uninstall I'd say
<brobostigon> zvezdichko: what platform??
<wols> vasser: fi you want to
<earthling> any ways to optimise gusty's  preformance?
<Retro`> revilodraw, i have a problem with EasyTAG
<zvezdichko> Celeron 1.6 GHz
<ikonia> earthling: thats a pretty generic question
<gogzmer> earthling: Lots. In what way do you mean?
<zvezdichko> Ubuntu Gutsy
<vasser> i just need to know how to stop ubuntu from starting up the nvidia module on start up
<revilodraw> retro; what is it
<adamonline46> revilodraw: Hehheh, sorry bout that :)  Alright, lemme see... In Emerald theme manager, if you click on 'edit themes', and then 'titlebar', do you have a min height for it?  Or is anything major set to teransparent?
<naudiz> earthling: compile a new kernel with gcc optimizations
<wols> !blacklist
<vasser> after that, it will prolly work
<ikonia> naudiz: thats one of the most nonsense comments made.
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Retro`> revilodraw, i have had it installed and i removed it, but then when i reinstalled it, it wasn't present anywhere... as if not installed at all
<wols> !blacklist | vasser
<ubotu> vasser: please see above
<Speckal> hi all
<ikonia> naudiz: if don't make comments about things you clearly don't understand.
<earthling> optimiising RAM usage
<revilodraw> adamonline46: i dont have emerald any more... not since dapper
<vasser> wols: won't it disable the load of the module later on ?
<naudiz> ikonia: that would optimize ram usage and make the kernel more responsive
<Speckal> I need a cms.  I'm new to the whole thing and I don't really know which of the thousands to choose.  Any suggestions?
<Condoulo> how can I make System Monitor pop up when I press Ctrl+Alt+delete?
<gogzmer> earthling: Run from the command line...no gui
<ikonia> naudiz: no it wouldn't and in some cases can actually make it slower
<nickrud> Speckal, drupal.org
<wols> vasser: not if you explictly modprobe it I'd think but if you want to load it anyways, you wouldn't blacklist it
<Retro`> revilodraw, please tell me how can i install easytag through the console
<naudiz> ikonia: I'm been using linux since 1999 and I'm also a FreeBSD and NetBSD user and I know more about unix than you do
<wols> earthling: how much RAM do you have?
<figi> hello, how do i install flashplayer in opera 9.25?
<revilodraw> retro; there is a beautiful magical place where programs get installed, even if no icons come into the menu.. i dont know where it is, but someone here will...and im being serious lol
<earthling> wols:\512
<ikonia> naudiz: your not giving that impression out.
<wols> naudiz: you still don't have a clue :)
<Speckal> thanks, nickrud
<butcherbird> earthling: xubuntu would be the easiest recommendation also there is alot of stuff in startup you dont need you might search for bum in ubuntu forums
<vasser> i will give it a try, thanks, wols
<zvezdichko> figi: there's currently no way to install flash player with Opera.
<zvezdichko> there's a bug
<Retro`> revilodraw, please try to remember
<naudiz> ikonia: it would make ubuntu boot faster too
<Retro`> pretty please
<Retro`> :)
<figi> in opera 9.5b? can i?
<butcherbird> !bum > earthling
<revilodraw> retro; hahah i have tried for myself
<ikonia> naudiz: again, you wouldn't notice that
<zvezdichko> figi: yes
<ehc> I am getting an error of : xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<naudiz> ikonia: I would notice that
<ehc> while trying to play DVDs
<figi> ok thank you very much
<zvezdichko> I just installed it and Flash works
<ikonia> naudiz: I'm not going to discuss this any more.
<revilodraw> to all; where do programs that you installed go if they dont have an icon in the menu; how do u find them??
<adamonline46> revilodraw: Dang, sorry, I wish I had more info for ya...
<Rockoman> I just installed Ubuntu on my PS3, and I can't figure out how to get the Wifi or Wired Connection on, any ideas?
<wols> revilodraw: dpkg -L <packagename you installed> | grep bin
<nickrud> !placebo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about placebo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Rockoman: the PS3 is not a supported hardware platform.
<erUSUL> revilodraw: they are on your PATH so you can lounch them from terminal or Alt + F2
<naudiz> ikonia: I guess Gentoo just uses GCC optimization flags on everything for no reason then right ?
<wols> Rockoman: lspci. what network cards do you have?
<earthling> killing processes that we dont want running is ok. Can there be more optimising RAM performance?
<brobostigon> rockoman:no idea, sorry.
<erUSUL> !cli | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> naudiz: yes, thats correct.
<ikonia> naudiz: I'm not disucssion this any futher with you as it's clear your just talking nonsense.
<naudiz> ikonia: haha, you're crazy
<ikonia> naudiz: no, I just don't quote random stuff I've read
<wols> * dpkg spends 7 days recompiling naudiz, and when it's all done, naudiz runs no faster than previously
<revilodraw> erUSUL: does ubuntu have a cli? noooo way! thanks for that, who would have thought...
<brobostigon> earthling: in my experience get rid of desktop effects(compiz-fusion)
<erUSUL> revilodraw: XD
<wols> erUSUL: use some other desktop environment than gnome. xfce for example
<brobostigon> enlightenment
<gogzmer> Is there an easy way to tell what packages are installed from the command line using apt or some other tool?
<wols> brobostigon: I wouldn't call that "Light" :)
<ikonia>  gogzmer dpkg -l
<wols> gogzmer: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<nickrud> gogzmer, aptitude search ~i
<gogzmer> thanks
<naudiz> earthling: if you recompile a kernel and only compile in the stuff you need from dmesg info you can optimize RAM performance because the kernel footprint in RAM will be smaller allowing more RAM for other processes/applications
<brobostigon> enlightenment is light inmy experience
<ikonia> earthling: please ignore that advice from naudiz it is nonsense.
<wols> naudiz: not with distro kernels in any appreciable amount. you can save diskspace tho. but not really RAM
<erUSUL> wols: tab completion ? ;)
<wols> erUSUL: as very often :)
<ader10> Conky doesn't display the MPD artist or title. Any suggestions?
<butcherbird> earthling: but that difference is only going to be a meg or 2 really
<krim> Is it possible to convert FLAC to Apple Lossless?
<sourcemaker> what's the difference between strigi and beagle? Same engine or different development?
<butcherbird> earthling: if that
<wols> krim: if you find a encoder for apple lossless: yes
<naudiz> earthling: it will make your system boot up faster too
<erUSUL> krim: Flac --> wav --> apple lossless
<__sc> does anyone have any advice regarding kvm versus virtualbox?  i'd like to install windows in ubuntu.
<ikonia> earthling: it will not make anything boot faster
<ikonia> earthling: naudiz is talking nonsense, I advice you to ingore any of that advice.
 * wols agrees with ikonia 
<naudiz> ikonia: you are an idiot -- if you recompile a kernel to only have the drivers you need then the system boots up faster
<ikonia> __sc: I have positive comments for kvm
<Aztec007> hey guys, I'm doing a dual boot on my laptop, First I installed Ubuntu, then on another partition I installed XP but the boot loader doesn't load at all, it automatically loads into windows :(
<ikonia> naudiz: nope.
<hyper_ch> I got a strange problem: I rebooted my computer because of some weird behaviour, then I just got the Ubuntu default background but no loging window or so... and the keyboard didn't do anyhting and nothing else was loaded... I thought maybe some glitch or something, tried again -> same result... ok, I logged then into recovery mode and installed KDE through kubuntu-desktop... restarted again, in KDM I saw the login manager, I could select m
<naudiz> ikonia: your smoking crack
<krim> Ok let me rephrase that, is there an apple lossless encoder for GNU/Linux? (Yes I did stfw but the results were a bit vague)
<butcherbird> well in freebsd i routinely recompile kernel for better boot time and more streamlined but in linux the way it used modules.. i dunno if its worth it
<revilodraw> i have lost my title bar, and cant use 'alt f4' or commands like that
<ikonia> naudiz: and I advise you to not call me names again please.
<wols> !grub | Aztec007
<ubotu> Aztec007: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<earthling> ok may be naudiz method may not give much of an improvement but recompiling only what you need sounds fun... where can i get references to learn that?
<adamonline46> revilodraw: You may be able to disable CF, and restart to make sure that's the problem... Though I'm sure it may be...
<wols> !compile | earthling
<ubotu> earthling: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> earthling: don't do it, you will lose ubuntu community support and no doubt break your system.
<Aztec007> ubotu: cool, I'll take a look
<wols> erUSUL: and for gosh's sake, use kernel-package
<zarac-> yo people =D
<Aztec007> thank you
<revilodraw> adamonline46: how do i sisable compiz?
<ader10> What's the default fixed width font?
<naudiz> earthling: ikonia is treating you like an idiot do you like that ?
<wols> ader10: do you get a X loading error about default font "fixed"?
<zarac-> can i switch window manager while having all programs running and not restarting x etc..? =D
<ikonia> naudiz: no I'm not treating him like an idiot. I'm offering sound advice.
<brobostigon> offtopic everybody
<butcherbird> ikonia: is echoing the official ubuntu line which is really right 98% of the time
<Flare183> zarac-: yes
<wols> zarac-: yes
<naudiz> ikonia: you think he is not capable of compiling a working kernel so you are assuming ubuntu users are idiots
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ader10> wols: No, it's just that I installed some font pack (forget which) and the terminal font looks very thin and is gray instead of black
<wols> naudiz: ubuntu is designed for people NOT to compile their own kernels
<ikonia> naudiz: no I'm not, the average user will break a kernel build
<ikonia> naudiz: so the advice is to not do it for no reason
<naudiz> ikonia: the average user being the idiot in your opinion
<adamonline46> revilodraw: I'm using Kubuntu, but for me in ~/.kde/Autostart I have a script that starts it.  If you can find a script called 'compiz.sh' or 'startcompiz', or something of that nature, comment out the line inside of it.
<Myrtti> ^_____0
<Flare183> !offtopic | naudiz
<ubotu> naudiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> naudiz: no, and if you continue to put words in my mouth I'll ask you to leave.
<wols> naudiz: not even debian encourages people to compile their own kernel
<zarac-> thanks Flare183  + wols  ...  i guess just typing the name of it?
<PriceChild> ikonia, ignore him please
<earthling> hey !!!! what is the fun in computing if you dont try ...... dont have much to do these days anyway?
<zarac-> like.. "# compiz" ... "# fluxbox"  etc
<wols> zarac-: you need to stop the old one first
<ikonia> PriceChild: thank you
<gogzmer> Thank you
<zarac-> wols,  .. oh.. how do i do that? =D
<Flare183> PriceChild: thanks
<ader10> What's the default fixed width font?
<wols> zarac-: depends a bit on the WM. kill should usually work but is fairly crude
<zarac-> ok .. need.. thanks =D
<gogzmer> zarac-: Often, WM have some sort of --replace option to replace whatever one is currently running with themselves
<earthling> come on people shoulnt have kicked him............ naudiz was just soundin his opinion . isnt this a free world?
<wols> ader10: dpkg -L xfonts-base  it's one of them
<zarac-> oh.. neat =D
<ikonia> earthling: I suggest the topic is dropped and moved on
<LjL> earthling: no, this is a support channel where some pretty clear rules exist.
<wols> ader10: doubt there is a defualt for for everyone the same
<LjL> !etiquette > earthling    (earthling, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Retro`> please tell me what's the command to install easytag in the console...  sudo apt-get install easytag    ??
<zarac-> any windows managers to suggest? =D
<nickrud> Retro`, yes
<ader10> wols: What's your default font?
<Retro`> okay
<ikonia> Retro`: apt-cache search for it
<Retro`> thanks
<butcherbird> earthling: we reserve #ubuntu-offtopic for that there is too much chatter in this channel needs to be about support
<wols> ader10: none. no X
<Retro`> will do
<ader10> wols: ah
<Retro`> ;)
<gogzmer> zarac-: I prefer compiz-fusion that comes with gutsy
<zarac-> oh.. thought only compiz came? =D
<gino> people
<gogzmer> zarac-: It really depends on what your needs and usage patterns are
<gino> i need some help with chroot, som body knows?
<ader10> wols: I would have a hard time without X... no games, no stumbleupon
<earthling> SORRY!!!
<zarac-> i dunno... what do you use gogzmer ? =D
<zarac-> oh.. ocmpiz fusion =D
<zarac-> right ,)
<zarac-> i use it too.. it's nice =D
<butcherbird> earthling: :) /join #ubuntu-offtopic  there are alot of us in there
<zarac-> thought it only was compiz though ;)
<Gringo_> can anyone point me in the direction of a good binary newsgroup client for linux?
<Myrtti> "comfuzion"
<zarac-> what did you run before that? ... before compiz that is =D
<wols> ader10: honestly, even where I do have X I dunno which. anf there is not really a default with all things like Xresources and the like
<butcherbird> Gringo_: pan is the standard i think or was a few years ago
<Gringo_> butcherbird: tnx, i'll give it a try
<nickrud> Gringo_, pan , pimppa
<gogzmer> zarac-: It is -fusion because it has many of the Beryl additions in it and isn't pure compiz
<zarac-> ok =D
<Myrtti> tshih
<zarac-> so gogzmer .. what before compiz-fusion? =D
<gogzmer> zarac-: What do you mean before?
<ader10> wols: I'm pretty sure that ubuntu installs basically the same stuff on each system
<ader10> wols: It's not like you'd see the default terminal font on one box be DejaVu 10 and on another Monospace 12
<zarac-> gogzmer, .. what window manager before compiz-fusion? or have you only used that?
<wols> ader10: yes, but it doesn't mean is uses the same stuff on every system :)
<zarac-> well i'm getting fluxbox =D
<gogzmer> zarac-: Before that, I used Metacity that comes with older Ubuntu versions. I did everything I needed, which wasn't much, so it was sufficient
<zarac-> used it a few years ago= D
<zarac-> ok.. sweet =D
<gogzmer> to each his own. I have never played with it. Mostly due to a lack of need/other more interesting things to play with
<drgeb> has anyone got awn-curve working ? I am getting this "check-recursive" Error 1
<gogzmer> With apache, if I have the standard mpm-prefork package installed, how can I switch it so that it runs using the mpm-worker package?
<Billy> drgeb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019
<wols> gogzmer: install the mpm-worker apache2
<nickrud> gogzmer, install the mpm worker package , it will remove the other
<gogzmer> ok, thanks
<drgeb> Billy i followed those intructions
<jetru> has anyone done a ubuntu peristent usb drive?
<Billy> drgeb, remove awn files .......... start from scratch ........ one line at a time
<jetru> its not working for me...
<ompaul> !persistance | jetru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Billy> drgeb, in my opinion AWN sucks ...... needs more work done
<drgeb> Billy what do u suggest instead ?
<gogzmer> nickrud: Should it also remove mod-php5 and php5-mysql?
<wols> gogzmer: no
<Billy> drgeb, I have not clue about that ........ sorry
<ompaul> !persistence | jetru (typo first time out)
<jetru> ompaul: ??
<ubotu> jetru (typo first time out): To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Billy> no clue
<gogzmer> wols: apt-get trys to. How can I stop it?
<jetru> ubotu: I did!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> gogzmer: what apt-get command?
<wols> jetru: ubotu is a bot
<nickrud> gogzmer, looks like it, I just tested it here. It appears there's some conflicts with stuff in the updates repo
<drgeb> Billy Thanks!! seems to work have to reboot
<jetru> ya figured... :D
<gogzmer> sudo apt-get install  apache2-mpm-worker
<ompaul> jetru, that is the actual instruction that makes it happen, so you got to go though it again, it works, unless you got hardware issues which are beyond the scope of this channel :)
<wols> nickrud: how does it conflict? cause php is not threadsafe?
<nickrud> gogzmer, if you do sudo aptitude install apache2-mpm-worker , it will show you more detail about conflicts
<gogzmer> k, cool
<nickrud> wols, not sure, but that sounds reasonable to me
<nickrud> wols, by conflict, I mean the packagers have defined conflicts
<jetru> ompaul: well, the usb thingy boots the live variation, but it gets stuck while booting the persistent thing
<ubuntu__> anyone know how can i run bluetooth on ubuntu 7.10 livecd?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | jetru (so the usb stick works you got other stuff here)
<ubuntu__> on my toshiba laptop
<ubotu> jetru (so the usb stick works you got other stuff here): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gogzmer> aptitude says that libapache-mod-php5 is "BROKEN"
<suncydu>  please... Thunderbird hangs when I recieve new mail. I have to kill it and the start it over to read the mail. Anyone help please. Tryed reinstalling it
<zvezdichko> Hey, thank you all. I have the answer about the flash issue
<brandon_> hey all . what file has the resolutions you can choose in it?
<adamonline46> brandon_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jetru> ompaul: ya. the boot options i checked. theres only one extra boot option for the 'persitent' and when thats there the thing doesnt boot fully. it just stops somewhere in between...
<shane2peru> does anyone know a command to show what devices I have listed?
<ironfoot> I've got some trouble with phpmyadmin and ruby it has caused them both to crash is there a way to just just start over?
<jetru> ompaul: but if i dont add the boot option 'persistent' then everything is fine
<ompaul> jetru, check out the apic and apci stuff
<gogzmer> Well, I guess I will use the pre0fork mpm for now. PHP, and using it to hit MySQL is more needed than the extra performance...for now. I hope it gets fixed in the future. Is there any way to help get it fixed?
<gogzmer> ironfoot: what do you mean :start over" ?
<ompaul> jetru, if you think you have a bug please follow it up on launchpad.net
<Retro`> hello
<Retro`> i have installed easytag now
<Retro`> it works and all
<jetru> ompaul: whats apci now?
<MikeH> how do I specify what device mplayer should use for dvds?
 * nickrud needs to install easytag, but dreads redoing all the tags and filenames
<Retro`> how can i add EasyTAG in the Main Menu as an icon?
<MikeH> It wants to use /dev/dvd, but my player is on /dev/hda
<shane2peru> Does anyone know the command to find out what my device is loaded under? /dev/???
<toplok> Hi, I am accessing a lan machine using sftp from nautilus, but I would like to access it from gnome-commander or midnight-commander. in what folder may be mounted ?
<gogzmer> toplok: Any folder
<Retro`> how can i add, basically, any program to Main Menu?
<ompaul> jetru, please read that page and follow its options you will see the most popular ones there
<nickrud> Retro`, are you sure you don't see it under audio ?
<ironfoot> gogzmer:  I tried once to just put the ubuntu cd back in and just start over but it just won't let me, is there a way to either clean this up due to the fact that I have triedmany different ways to fix this and failed.
<Retro`> nickrud, no i really don't
<toplok> gogzmer, I mean that using gnome-commander how to locate that folder ?
<{Nathan}> I have a newly installed command line system. What packages do I need to get PCMCIA support? None of my cards show up on lspci currently.
<raf_> hello to everyone
<Retro`> nickrud, that's why i ask
<nickrud> Retro`, right click the main menu, and select edit.  But first, try  alt-f2 killall gnome-panel , that will regen your menus and restart the panel
<toplok> is it at media ? at mnt ? where to look for it ?
<gogzmer> toplok: Browse to wherever you have it mounted
<robdig> shane2peru: think this will show you what you need: sudo lshw
<ompaul> jetru, some typos in my stuff that page is okay
<toplok> nautilus mounted it automatically
<Retro`> nickrud, thanks for the tip
<phrac> hmm... several of my applications are not showing their icons, just black icons.  The icons are on the system.  Anyone know what the problem could be?
<Retro`> nickrud, hope it works
<Retro`> bye ;)
<gogzmer> ironfoot: Is this a fresh, clean install with no data, and only configuration stuff in it?
<raf_> can anyone tell me what is localhost password to add a printer?
<nickrud> Retro`, won't hurt anything, no need to go anywhere :)
<ironfoot> gogzmer:  no
<erUSUL> raf_: via the web interface of cups?
<raf_> i am trying to install a network printer
<Retro`> here
<ironfoot> I could not get a fresh copy??
<Retro`> nickrud, done
<gogzmer> ironfoot: ok, would it be OK to wippe PHP and Ruby from the machine, config files and all?
<ironfoot> It won't seem to take is there a way to accomplish this?
<erUSUL> raf_: !?
<mular> anyone have any ideas why when I suspend and resume I have no sound?
<nickrud> Retro`, the reason I'm suprised about the menu item is I had already installed easytag and had one
<ironfoot> yes I'm willing to try anything to get this machine back on track.
<zarac-> hmm... so fluxbox.. ... =D
<Retro`> nickrud, still no EasyTAG under Sound & Video
<anton> Hello, me and my friend can't get his internet connection to work...I'm on ubuntu, he is on xp...we even bought a new ethernet card... Is there any settings in Ubuntu that will allow him to get an internet connection?
<ompaul> mular, cos your laptop maker does not share how it is built with the Linux Kernel Hackers and shame on them this is the result
<raf_> i installed a printer in my account but when i try to install it to another uses it sees the printer but it ask my for a localhost for user..
<Ubuntubruger2> Hi there. How do I install the latest JAVA ??
<alexandroos> hi guys, how do i know if my usb stick is mounted in sync or async mode?
<nickrud> Retro`, edit the menus, see if it's there but unselected (you'll find a lot of potential menu items are hidden)
<anton> to make it clear: Lan
<erUSUL> raf_: another user on the same computer?
<Retro`> nickrud, i have once removed the icon easyTAG from Main Menu
<raf_> yes
<mular> ompaul ah ok was just curious so no real way to fix it?
<nickrud> Retro`, ah.  sudo aptitude purge easytag && sudo aptitude install easytag
<ompaul> mular, kernel hacking
<gogzmer> ironfoot: Have you tried manualy removing the configuration files after you removed php, ruby, and phpmyadmin?
<nickrud> Retro`, strike that
<ompaul> anton, how would ubuntu stop his xp from being on the internet please ask in ##windows for xp help
<ironfoot> I have programmed some php  scripts but I wanted to incorporate both on my machine. When I finnally get this right should I use two seperate softwares to controll them.
<mular> ompaul, ah ok thanks not really worth all the effort for me then lol
<nickrud> Retro`, rm ~/.local/applications/easytag.desktop
<Ubuntubruger2> Hi there. How do I install the latest JAVA ??
<anton> Ok. At this server?
<Retro`> nickrud, okay
<sourcemaker> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Retro`> will do
<ironfoot> I nevewr tried to remove php but I did try to remove phpmyadmin?
<EvilAIM> hey
<Ubuntubruger2> !java
<erUSUL> raf_: never had this problem on ubuntu all my users can use the installed printer without probs
<EvilAIM> can someone help me with my partition tables?
<ompaul> mular, well there are lots of people who would be so happy to know to you if you did
<EvilAIM> http://pastebin.com/d3a8bec4
<EvilAIM> thats what it looks like
<ironfoot> aand mysql
<EvilAIM> I wanted to merge my secondary that had a partition on it
<raf_> i installed fine in my account but not in the others it ask me for a password
<Ubuntubruger2> sourcemaker: thx
<raf_> for localhost
<nickrud> Retro`, I gotta wake up. it's     rm ~/.local/share/applications/easytag.desktop , sorry
<MikeH> the crap dvd playback I'm experiencing with ubuntu is starting to annoy me :(
<alexandroos> hi guys, how do i know if my usb stick is mounted in sync or async mode?
<gogzmer> ironfoot: How are php and ruby not working?
<MikeH> !dvd
<gogzmer> ironfoot: Or is it just phpmyadmin that is not working?
<raf_> what is the definition of localhost?
<nickrud> MikeH, have you tried vlc yet? I've found totem to be a pain for dvd's
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gogzmer> raf_: 127.0.0.1
<gogzmer> :)
<Retro`> nickrud, yeah, the former didn't work :)
<MikeH> nickrud, it's VLC being the pain, it keeps freezing the film/crashing 3/4 way through
<MikeH> on top of that, it's jumpy
<adamonline46> Is xfce a good choice of desktop environment for a Pentium 2 fileserver?
<nickrud> MikeH, every dvd?
<Retro`> nickrud, okay the rm ~/.local/share/applications/easytag.desktop is done
<Soskel> is there a way I can add programs and such to a ISO?
<rsk> adamonline46: no. i would choose e17.
<Retro`> nickrud, now what?
<nickrud> Retro`, so killall gnome-panel , regen the menus
<MikeH> nickrud, not tried any others, however, this dvd isn't scratched in any way
<Soskel> how can I change an ISO by adding my own programs?
<Retro`> nickrud, sudo aptitude purge easytag && sudo aptitude install easytag    ??
<Retro`> now this?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to set up vnc so it running on display 0 .  The display I am using right now .  It says I have to delete .X-lock and it still will not let me put a vnc on Display 0 ?  It says there is vnc running on display O any one have any idea
<adamonline46> rsk: Alright.  Is that somewhat full featured?  I know, I'm asking for a paradox 8)  But, I've tried fluxbox and it was way too bare for me... Would e17 do me better?
<rsk> yes it would be better
<Zippo_dd> anybody around for a noob question ?
<nickrud> Retro`, did the second command (/share/) complete successfully?  If so, you should simply killall gnome-panel to regen menus
<Soskel> Zippo_dd: ASK
<rsk> Zippo_dd: a thousand peopre or so..
<rsk> people*
<Zippo_dd> lol
<erUSUL> !anyone | Zippo_dd
<Zippo_dd> aight
<ubotu> Zippo_dd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<olivitho> hola
<olivitho> hiiii
<Zippo_dd> so
<Retro`> nickrud, yes the second rm thing worked
<Zippo_dd> i just installed ubuntu
<adamonline46> rsk: Cool, thank you... Would you happen to know if Elbuntu is as nicely supported as kubuntu?
<foutrelis> Hey, I want to stream some music to a shoutcast server from my Ubuntu box. I tried xmms with the liveice plugin but it kept crashing. Then I gave idjc a try, but couldn't add files to the playlist .-. What other music players support streaming to a shoutcast server?
<gogzmer> does anyone, off the top of their head, know how to get apache to log everything to it's main logs, and also each virtual host get a copy of the relevant logs in it's specified file?
<Zippo_dd> and i have like 4 SATA drives
<Retro`> nickrud, i did killall gnome-panel after that
<rsk> adamonline46: i would use ubuntu and just install e manually.
<olivitho> ubuntu spain
<Zippo_dd> that don't show up in 'Computer'
<Soskel> 58.65.234.33
<nickrud> Retro`, and?
<Retro`> nickrud, waiting for further commands sir ;)
<Zippo_dd> they are in fstab
<adamonline46> rsk: Sounds good, that's all, ty! :D
<Zippo_dd> why don't they show ?
<Soskel> how can I make changes to an ubuntu ISO??!?
<Retro`> nickrud, i don't know... no EasyTAG icon there
<nickrud> Retro`, so still no menu item.  Do  ls /usr/share/applications/easytag*  , is it there?
<raf_> password for user on localhost...that is what it asking.. it only happened in added user
<Retro`> nickrud, let me see...
<Zippo_dd> long story short, my hard drives don't show up in Computer
<Retro`> nickrud, ls: /usr/share/applications/easytag*: No such file or directory
<Retro`> strange
<nickrud> Retro`, then yes, run the aptitude purge & reinstall
<timfrost> Zippo_dd: do they show when you type 'df' or 'mount' in a terminal window?
<ompaul> !uck | Soskel
<ubotu> Soskel: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Retro`> nickrud, okay
<Zippo_dd> no they don't
<Soskel> thank you
<timfrost> Zippo_dd: can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<NoNaME> hi
<Zippo_dd> sry, whats pastebin mean ?
<timfrost> !pastebin | Zippo_dd
<NoNaME> Check this while it lasts: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Buttered_cat_paradox&oldid=179169052
<ubotu> Zippo_dd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<otero> Hi
<Retro`> nickrud, you are wonderful!
<otero> can someone tell me how to enable beryl?
<Retro`> nickrud, the icon is back now
<ushdfgakk> museek says i don't have libxml++1.0 or 2.6 but i do
<ushdfgakk> i do i do!
<nickrud> Retro`, nice of you to notice :)
<Retro`> nickrud, thank you
<Retro`> :)
<gogzmer> otero: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<erUSUL> !beryl | otero
<ubotu> otero: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jamiejackson> trying to run an install script, and getting stuff like this "nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" can someone help me troubleshoot?
<otero> 7.04
<Zippo_dd> is pastebin auto installed or do i have to apt-get that ?
<gogzmer> pastebin is a website
<ompaul> !test
<Zippo_dd> oh ok
<ubotu> Failed.
<otero> I downloaded beryl using synaptic should I remove it?
<ompaul> !test
<nickrud> is ompaul !bored
<erUSUL> otero: nope; in 7.04 beryl is right compiz-fusion is on 7.10
<ompaul> nickrud, na I was looking for something I did not find it :)
<otero> How do I enable it?
<Zippo_dd> http://pastebin.com/m490f3eb1
<Zippo_dd> there you go
<gogzmer>  !go
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about go - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slliness> how do I remove compiz-fusion back to the default compiz like a default install... having problems with windows, having reset X and sorts of things
<Soskel> is it possible to turn a dedicated server into a ISP?
<adamonline46> !e1000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e1000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<otero> How do I enable Beryl in ubuntu 7.04?
<gogzmer> slliness: System->Prefrences->appearance->visual effects
<slliness> sorry I should mention that I am on 7.10
<gogzmer> slliness: Set it to none, or normal(what gets installed in most cases
<Zippo_dd> any ideas ?
<slliness> gogzmer, want to uninstall compiz-fusion back to default
<gogzmer> otero: Go to the #compiz-fusion channel, they know how to do it
<otero> thanks
<timfrost> !ntfs | Zippo_dd
<ubotu> Zippo_dd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> Zippo_dd: what is the problem?
<Soskel> righty: http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<slliness> gogzmer, just don't want to remove to much
<gogzmer> slliness: compiz-fusion is entirely settings based, so that will "reset" the install
<shane2peru> robdig, thanks that is a cool command
<robdig> shane2peru: np
<timfrost> Zippo_dd: I assume that the partitions that aren't mounting are the NTFS ones.
<mrdinkles> Using Gutsy, Want to disable and remove compiz fusion from my computer and reload the normal windows manager?
<gogzmer> slliness: If you want to remove it... It may be a part of ubuntu-desktop, and therefore, hard to remove
<gogzmer> mrdinkles: System->Prefrences->appearance->visual effects and set it to none
<suncydu> desperate help. Posted earlyer that thunderbird hangs. I found out now that many programs hangs when startut. Inkl terminal sometimes. Is it anything I can do to refresh it instead of reinstalling the hole system??
<nickrud> suncydu, you mean programs take like a minute to start, sometimes?
<slliness> gogzmer, no I have the emerald and the whole compiz thing installed just want it back to the stripped down compiz that is installed by default and I do have visual effects still set to none and still having problems
<Zippo_dd> <timfrost> Zippo_dd: I assume that the partitions that aren't mounting are the NTFS ones. - yes
<Zippo_dd> i tried the script method
<Zippo_dd> it says its 'ignoring' those drives
<nickrud> suncydu, but run normally after open, until you close them and it takes a long time to restart?
<suncydu> nickrud. not like a minute. minutes and I have to kill it and then start it over... changes was today
<jauru> I just installed the vim-rails package, but it's not working. Is there something I need to add to my .vimrc before the plugin will load?
<mrdinkles> gogzmer: This will give me a normal windows manager right? because im using WoW with wine-- Every since i fiddled with compiz the WoW window doesnt fully take up the screen and still shows my panels
<mrdinkles> gogzmer: it worked fine till i fiddled-- you know what might cause this?
<adamonline46> Could anyone help me enable my Intel E100 Pro Ethernet Adapter?
<nickrud> suncydu, what Im thinking, they would run normally when open, just take forever to open
<suncydu> nickrud: f.example thunderbird does not answer at all when a new mail comes
<timfrost> Zippo_dd: have you got an NTFS filesystem driver installed - ntfs-3g or fuse - see the URL that ubotu cited
<gogzmer> mrdinkles, slliness: Try the #compiz-fusion channel,  they will know how to fix both of these issues
<Frank24> Méga liquidation de livres a la librairie l'université ouvrière a cette adresse :
<Frank24> http://www.universite-ouvriere.org/librairie/
<shane2peru> robdig,
<nickrud> suncydu, ok, not what I was thinking. sorry, was thinking the line 127.0.1.1 <hostname> got mangled in /etc/hosts
<robdig> shane2peru: yes
<shane2peru> robdig,  That shows me the device, but not where it is being loaded, or where I can access it at.
<robdig> shane2peru: what particular device are you looking for?
<shane2peru> robdig,  sorry slip of the finger before. :)
<suncydu> nickrud: that might be... the error is something with localhost??
<shane2peru> robdig, my TV Card
<rubax> my laptop takes 2-3 minutes to boot
<robdig> shane2peru: is it usb?
<shane2peru> robdig, no it is internal
<rubax> I reinstalled and keeps doing it
<nickrud> suncydu, yes, that error will cause any gnome app to delay startup, not sure what it would do to thunderbird though
<robdig> shane2peru: sec
<rubax> does anybody know how to speed the boot time?
<shane2peru> robdig, my gnomeradio wants to load it at /dev/radio, but that doesn't exist, ok
<rubax> works ok, but it is kinda annoying
 * nickrud suspends, to heck with fsck
<jauru> rubax: do you have much memory in the machine?
<suncydu> nickrud: reinstalling kernel.. with that help??? (newbe)
<rubax> jauru: not much, 512mb 60gb hd
<hayden_> how do I enable xdmcp on 7.10?
<jauru> rubax: should run okay with that... hmmm don't know sorry...
<nickrud> suncydu, probably not. But I should really shut up about your problem, I don't know what's up
<slugone> funny thing.......windows xp and my modem/router firewall wont allow torrents for the life of it........my linux setup....torrents work amazingly and no port forwarding :D
<ifireball> nickrud: no, it seems to me you called it right
<jauru> rubax: what does your /etc/nsswitch.conf file say?
<nickrud> hayden_, system->admin->login window
<slugone> random linux praise
<rubax> lemme check :)
<suncydu> ok.. anyone else have an idea why for example thunderbird hangs when i get new mail??
<ifireball> suncydu: it seems to me like nickrud got it right
<loufoque> I just bought an nvidia geforce 8800 GT and the livecd says it can't start X
<loufoque> any ideas?
<suncydu> ifireball: and what do you suggest me to do??
<ifireball> suncydu: or at least, its one of the problems
<robdig> shane2peru: try lspci   look at the manpage for options
<ifireball> suncydu: paste your /etc/hosts file and let us have a look
 * nickrud hands off to the brighter bulb
<jauru> rubax: specifically, look for this line:
<jauru> hosts:          files dns mdns4
<Jack_Sparrow> suncydu: May I ask how you installed Thunderbird
<suncydu> ifireball: one moment please
<shane2peru> robdig, ok, thanks I will check that out.
<suncydu> Jack_Sparrow by synaptic.. it worked well for several months
<nickrud> and is disappointed no one noticed the brillant pun
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed so hard I blew a breaker
<slugone> can u get any sort of direct x support in linux?
<rubax> jauru: hosts:    filesfiles mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<robdig> shane2peru: you can also try looking through /var/log/syslog to see what the system assigned it to, maybe grep -i tv /var/log/syslog
<suncydu> ifireball: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<suncydu> 127.0.1.1 laptop
<suncydu> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<suncydu> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<suncydu> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<suncydu> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<suncydu> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<suncydu> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<suncydu> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<ifireball> !aste | suncydu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robdig> !paste | suncydu
<ubotu> suncydu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ifireball> !paste | suncydu
<jauru> rubax: do you use .local addresses on your local network?
<gogzmer> Does anyone know how I can get apache to log to 2 places @ once?
<rubax> jauru: I have no idea
<shane2peru> ok, I will check that, thanks! robdig
<ifireball> suncydu: what does running the command "hostname" in terminal give you?
<rubax> jauru: How can I check that?
<slugone> is there anyway to get direct x for linux ?
<LjL> slugone: no
<suncydu> ifireball: laptop
<Slart> slugone: nope
<slugone> thought so
<LjL> slugone: what use would it be?
<Slart> slugone: closest thing would be wine
 * OleMoudi GO GO GO GO GO GO 
<jauru> rubax: I suggest putting a has in front of the existing hosts: line and adding this:
<jauru> hosts:          files dns mdns4
<clay_> what environment varibale specifies one's prompt in bash?  i want my prompt to show my current pwd.
<gogzmer> slugone: THe closest you can come is Cdeaga
<erUSUL> slugone: via wine
<slugone> k
<suncydu> ifireball: here the hosts file http://pastebin.com/m5a288d10
<allan__> yop
<jauru> rubax: that's a '#' hash... sorry.
<robdig> clay_: PS1          you can set it in your .bashrc
<ifireball> suncydu: does "ping 127.0.1.1" give you decent results?
<LjL> clay_: look at ~/.bashrc
<allan__> how we can install dreamweaver with ubuntu?
<rubax> lets check it
<allan__> i downloaded wine
<ifireball> suncydu: did you make any change to network settings recently?
<Slart> allan__: I don't know.. is it available for linux? oh.. wine.. check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<adamonline46> Do I have to do anything besides reboot if I insert a new NIC?  I don't see the device using lspci...
<slugone> Cedaga?
<LjL> allan__: have you investigated alternatives?
<erUSUL> adamonline46: if lspci can not see it check that you plugged it correctly in the pci socket
<adamonline46> erUSUL: Will do, ty
<jauru> rubax: just put the hash in front of the existing line, and add the new one - hosts:          files dns mdns4
<jauru> if you don't have any luck with that, then you can just undo that change.
<suncydu> ifireball:it does not get decent result on ping no... yes I had some problem whith finding network and I tryed a sulotion on the net deleting a file that I cant remember now:-(
<kaddict> hi all. I would like to know how to fix this: In gnome my left super key (windows key) opens (and should not) a folder navigation window,  but the right super key is working as usual (for example super-tab works for 3d alt-tabbing, super-E shows Expo, and so on)  how can I fix my left super key please ?
<allan__> LjL__: yes but it's the first time i use linux
<anton> What to do when a modem doesn't want to give out an IP?
<allan__> so i'm lost a little
<Slart> erUSUL: everything shows up in lspci, right? doesn't matter if it's recognized or not.. or if there is a driver or not.. correct?
<LjL> !kompozer | allan__
<ubotu> allan__: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<allan__> ( sorry for my english, i'm french )
<rubax> jauru: Thanks man, didnt worked though, its still booting up.
<clay_> rob, i know _where_ to set environment variables.  but i don't know which one to set.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<Slart> anton: modems rarely hand out ip's.. your isp that you dial hands out the ip
<erUSUL> Slart: yes it should no matter if there's a driver for it or not
<anton> Slart: Aha
<ifireball> suncydu: paste the results of "ifconfig" and also the file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<anton> Slart: How to give a friend the same IP as mine?
<ifireball> suncydu: what happens when you ping it exactly?
<robdig> clay_: the variable is PS1
<Slart> anton: you can't.. not normally anyway
<allan__> i use dreamweaver not for the WYSIWYG, just for the colorator and the attributes for the CSS
<anton> Slart: So, how to configure a LAN, then?
<clay_> oh?
<suncydu> ifirebal... one line sending etc.... and thats it
<Kaell> anton - you use a router, which makes you both look like you have the same IP to the outside, but inside the LAN you have different IPs
<Slart> anton: hmm..what are you trying to do?
<Kaell> its called NAT
<suncydu> ifireball: i think it was the interfacec I deleted
<ompaul> anton, that is beyond this channel, jjust try this, sudo dhclient   << if that works great if not you got to read your router/modem manual
<anton> Slart: I'm trying to get a friends internet connection to work...
<jauru> rubax: sorry to hear that. I've had issues with slow booting caused by name lookups timing out (using .local addresses). The replacement line should make it check with DNS which seems to solve that issue...
<Slart> anton: keep talking... what's the problem.. what are you trying to do..
<anton> ompaul: "sudo dhclient   <<" didn't work at all...syntax error
<suncydu> ifireball I have the network folder but not interfaces
<Fracture> i get sound on logon but after that i get nothing
<ompaul> anton, no <<
<Kaell> anton - i can give you some pointers in private message if you like, too many people in here, doubt they all want to hear how NAT works ;)
<Fracture> music, games, internet = no soud
<anton> Slart: He can't access internet...
<anton> Kaell: Yes, please! :)
<ifireball> suncydu: really... well, what kind of network config do you have there? wired? wireless? using manual configuration? dhcp? we need to rebuild that file...
<Retro`> hello again
<corporal_clegg> hello, I need help installing ubuntu over network. I have a working boot-over-ethernet configuration, but now I down't know where to copy the installation disk
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt
<Retro`> please tell me which is the best CD ripping software for ubuntu 7.10
<DefineByte> I'm dual-booting with Ubuntu and Windows XP SP2. For some reason I can't see the contents of the Windows partition's root. I can see the contents of other directories by typing in their names manually. Any ideas?
<ifireball> suncydu: though the Ubuntu gui tools might help here if your config is standard enough
<rsk> Retro`: k3b is ok
<Kaell> anton: PM me
<jauru> I just installed the vim-rails package, but it's not working. Is there something I need to add to my .vimrc before the plugin will load?
<Retro`> rsk, is it in Ubuntu repos?
<Slart> anton: my uncle can't access the internet either.. he lives in the forest and doesn't even own a computer.. what's the difference between your friend and my uncle..
<rsk> Retro`: yes ofcourse
<Retro`> nice
<suncydu> ifireball here is the ifconfig file http://pastebin.com/m3817c777 I use wireless and sometimes wired
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: SOundjuicer?
<Retro`> will try it
<Retro`> thanks
<anton> Slart: He has a computer, it has worked before....
<slugone> lol
<suncydu> ifireball: no magic when installed network at the beginning
<devil_frank> hello guys
<anton> Slart: Dunno what info you are looking for.
<ifireball> suncydu: are you using network manager?
<suncydu> ifireball: yes
<DefineByte> I get a 'File contents could not be displayed' error in nautilus.
<Slart> anton: ok.. you need to start giving out lots of more information.. operating system, what kind of internet connection.. does he have a LAN.. what has he tried? does he get any error messages?
<anton> Kaell: Did you get PM?
<Kaell> no
<Slart> !register | anton, Kaell
<anton> Kaell: Hm, sent you one
<ubotu> anton, Kaell: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ifireball> suncydu: ok, so a fairly minimal interfaces file would do, w8
<Retro`> well, actually, i need a ripper in which i can set that the mp3 will be 128 kb/s and some other various options
<Kaell> go to channel temp123 then
<Retro`> rsk, is that possible with k3b  ?
<suncydu> ifireball: ok.. I'm pretty sure it was the interfaces file I deleted.. so please help me if you have the time:-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info soundjuicer
<ifireball> suncydu: w8... pastebin is slow... ;)
<ubotu> Package soundjuicer does not exist in gutsy
<Retro`> rsk, k3b is for KDE!
<Retro`> rsk, i have GNOME
<rsk> Retro`: k3b works in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: K3b works fine in gnome...
<Retro`> aha
<Retro`> okay
<adamonline46> Does anyone know what an intel e1000 would say in lspci?
<LimCore> why is ubuntu so bug ridden?
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: FYI, most all apps will
<FunkyBoy> Is any body have an Ipod touch here?=)
<rsk> LimCore: cause it's not perfect yet =)
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore: Behave and dont troll
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, but.... K3b integrates well into the Kubuntu desktop
<Retro`> i have Ubuntu!
<suncydu> ifireball: here is hardware lis if thats help http://pastebin.com/m69a5f7fd
<ifireball> suncydu: ok, make a new /etc/network/interfaces file (with sudo and nano, it needs to be owned by root) and pakse the following into it: http://pastebin.com/m7893fcda
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I have gnome and K3B works just fine for me.. but it isnt what you are looking for in a cd ripper
<sasha_> i have added another user to the system and the new user has no sound
<Greevous> When TestDisk asks for partition table type, does it mean the current type or the type that I am trying to recover?
<_mark_> Hello.  I've got a serious problem.  X won't start!
<sasha_> 'could not poen resource for writeing'
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: bug ridden is correct term here unfortunatelly, I can report like 10 bugs _daily_.  all important or critical
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I use sound juicer in Feisty, dont know what they replaced it with in Gutsy
<uzerzero> whoever is looking for a cd ripper, try just using the default sound juicer that comes with gnome.
<pike_> _mark_: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf what does it say? nvidia? vesa?
<_mark_> Does anyone know whether there's a logfile somewhere that I can read to see what the problem is?
<Fivetwentysix> lol, i was trying to ./configure make and make install xchat for about an hour through trial and error process and gave up, then just typed sudo apt-get install xchat and wow. Did it in less than 30 seconds.
<Retro`> any other good CD ripping software for Ubuntu 7.10 with GNOME that can be set to make an mp3 with ABR of 128 kb/s and Joint Stereo and stuff like that... ?
<_mark_> Anyone?
<pike_> audacity can do that id say
<DefineByte> Anyone know why I can't see the root of my Windows (NTFS) partition? I can view all directories under it. This is with 7.10.
<Fivetwentysix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Retro`> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ifireball> suncydu: then simply run "sudo /etc/network/interface restart" and you should be all set (not sure how network manager would react to the restart so you may need to fiddle with it a little to get reconnected)
<pike_> _mark_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<uzerzero> Retro`: any software that was used under feisty can be used under gutsy. try searching through the add/remove manager
<hou5ton> anyone here been experimenting with the latest version of LinuxMint?
<Fivetwentysix> Does restricted drivers support 8800gts?
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore: If you have a question or need help with ubuntu, please ask...  If you just want to make comments and troll, then there is #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Retro`> i found Ripper X
<jdolan_> Fivetwentysix: whatever the latest nvidia linux driver supports on their website.
<Retro`> got any experience with Ripper X?
<_mark_> Thanks.
<uzerzero> Retro`: I haven't had to rip a cd in a long time, the most recent ripping I've done is with DVDs
<zippppppppppy123> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> uzerzero: K9Copy works great for that
<Retro`> i have some classical music CD's i'd love to rip 'em
<uzerzero> Jack_Sparrow: I know, I've been using that almost exclusively
<suncydu> ifireball... command not found??
<Retro`> and i want the mp3's to be 128 kb/s and joint stereo
<Jack_Sparrow> !find juicer
<ubotu> Found: sound-juicer
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sound-juicer
<ubotu> sound-juicer: GNOME 2 CD Ripper. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1073 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<ifireball> suncydu:  which one?
<suncydu> ifireball sudo /etc/network/interface restart
<proqesi> I'm trying to find the mod_access package for apache. apt-cache doesn't turn up anything. is this package orphaned in ubuntu? or part of another package?
<uzerzero> Retro`: Sound Juicer offers a wide variety of formats, just make sure you have the mp3 libraries installed (they aren't there by default)
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: try that one....  Silly me I typed it wrong earlier
<ushdfgakk> xxxxxxxx wrote on yyyyyy's Wall.
<ushdfgakk> yyy
<ushdfgakk> yyy! I miss going in your room uninvited and distracting you while youre trying to work. How was your Christmas?
<Retro`> does Sound Juicer make a 128 kb/s joint stereo mp3?
<ifireball> suncydu: oh sorry thats "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<ushdfgakk> the humanity
<ifireball> suncydu: run with with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: For particulars you will need to look it up , or install it and try it out
<GHOST> Retro yes even with streamin
<suncydu> ifireball the file should be called "interfaces"??
<uzerzero> Sound Juicer is capable of mp3, ogg, flac, wav, and goes all the way up to 256 kb/s i believe. install it and play around with it.
<ifireball> suncydu: yes. /etc/network/interfaces
<MagicDuck> hi, i installed kate-plugins but can only see the default ones when I open kate
<MagicDuck> anybody encounetered this?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, sound juicer is already installed
<tifine> how to mount an iso file ?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, there's no options for bitrate and stereo mode and stuff like that
<pike_> tifine: mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom
<tifine> pike_thnxs
<tifine> pike_:thnxs
<pike_> np
<MagicDuck> when I go to /usr/share/apps/kate/plugins, the plugins seem to be there, at least the ui.rc file exists in each folder ...
<suncydu> ifireball: did not help... even the "terminal " program hangs. So I have to use console... and thunderbird still hangs
<uzerzero> Retro`: Under preferences there should be a label called Format and under there you can edit the individual profiles. They handle things like bitrate and stereo through a commandline like interface.
<ifireball> suncydu: paste ifconfig again plz
<suncydu> ifireball http://pastebin.com/m4655be02
<ifireball> suncydu: also did you get any error messages when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<suncydu> ifireball.. the first time yes but I forgot sudo.. when sudo I got ok
<evil_tech> hola folks. i am having a problem with the promise controller on my asus p4p800 hanging linux up. does anyone have linux working this board?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech: Promise "Raid" controller?
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> PDC20269
<LinuxNI1> any ideas what would cause ubuntu 7.1 to not recognize my hard drive? the computer boots to the disk so i know it is fine but sudo fdisk -l wont show it.
<sam1> external hard drive?
<DefineByte> Okay. If no-one knows the answer where would be best to ask this?
<slugone> does anyone out there have cedega?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech: What I fouind was mine was not a true raid controller, sort of a software hybrid thing that I eventually tossed..
<evil_tech> i've tried turning it off in the bios
<ifireball> suncydu: ok, lets get you a (temporarily) working desktop first "sudo ifconfig lo up 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0"
<LinuxNI1> sam1: no its the internal hard drive. on a laptop
<uzerzero> slugone: i have cedega 5 something
<robdig> DefineByte: what is your question?
<DefineByte> ohsnap, I guess it got lost in the torrent. :)
<ifireball> suncydu: are you sure you got the interfaces file in the right place with the right permissions?
<evil_tech> i get this message when i try failsafe mode in DSL: hda:host protected area => 1
<slugone> uzerzero: i have 2 questions what was its approximate download size and 2 can i use it to play windows games with a 64 bit install ?
<suncydu> ifireball: lets check that first
<DefineByte> I can't see the root folder of my Windows partition but I can see all sub-directories
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech: Once I turned off the BIos options I never had any problems..  I remember something about ide emulation or something like that, but it has been awhile
<MagicDuck> ok, no-one since to know why kate-plugins doesn't work in gutsy
<suncydu> ifireball located /etc/network/interfaces
<nickrud> MagicDuck, if anyone does, they're most likely on #kubuntu
<MagicDuck> thx
<evil_tech> ive tried the compatibility mode in the bios too still no go
<uzerzero> slugone: download is around 30 mb i believe, and it will work with a 64 bit install.
<evil_tech> really annoying
<evil_tech> dont want to be stuck with no linux
<ifireball> suncydu: what does "ls -l /etc/network/interfaces" give you?
<slugone> ty
<Retro`> got any experience with Grip?
<uzerzero> sorry, somewhere around 15 mb. i was looking at the wrong folder.
<robdig> DefineByte: are you using samba or are you mounting it some other way?
<ifireball> suncydu: btw did the ifconfig thing work?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech: HAve you tried the alternate "Text Install" cd
<RequinB4> Can anyone help me change the cube caps on my desktop cube?  It asks me for an image value (string)
<suncydu> ifireball -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30 2007-12-28 00:17 /etc/network/interfaces
<DefineByte> It's just mounted in the standard way as far as I know (fstab).
<erUSUL> Retro`: i use grip
<evil_tech> i only use alterate install discs for install
<evil_tech> same thing reallly slow and then it just stops
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech: SOmeone else may have an answer..
<Retro`> erUSUL, very good... how can i set that the mp3 i want to be ripped is 128 kb/s and joint stereo?
<suncydu> ifireball: was that ok?
<Retro`> erUSUL, is there any setting like that?
<slugone> is there a gamer channel for ubuntu
<robdig> DefineByte: so when you do an ls on your mount point, you see the sub directories, but no files?
<ifireball> suncydu: yes.
<DefineByte> nosc, I have to enter the name of a sub-directory manually, then the contents of that directory is listed
<suncydu> ifireball: ok, and now???:-) thank you for youre help by the way
<jamescarr> I wasn't being lewd
<erUSUL> Retro`: go to the configure tab  Encode subtab and pass lame the command switchs you want...
<DefineByte> I have another NTFS partition mounted in the same way that seems to work fine.
<robdig> DefineByte: and if you back up one directory?
<ifireball> suncydu: did the ifconfig command i sent you work?
<DefineByte> 1 sec. :)
<Retro`> erUSUL, i don't know any lame command switches
<Condoulo> how can I set it to where ctrl+alt+delete will pop up system monitor
<Retro`> erUSUL, please tell me the command for 128 kb/s and joint stereo
<suncydu> ifireball: haven't tryed it yet... will now:-)
<hanasakiRemote> hi all is the G35 supported video?
<DefineByte> robdig: Still no go. I get "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error"
<suncydu> ifireball: no errors
<erUSUL> Retro`: the bitrate is set on the second tab to force joint stereo... -m j
<DefineByte> It's mounted read-only, if that makes a difference.
<sigra> Gnome for Life!
<robdig> DefineByte: wierd. sorry, but I don't know...maybe someone else will
<LinuxNI1> any ideas what would cause ubuntu 7.1 to not recognize my hard drive? the computer boots to the disk so i know it is fine but sudo fdisk -l wont show it.
<robdig> DefineByte: shouldn't
<ifireball> suncydu: see if it fixed your problem, if not paste ifconfig
<Fisher> Hello!! I need help to configure lirc in ubuntu.
 * robdig has to go eat dinner so wife won't get upset
<ifireball> suncydu: wrt the interfaces file, you might need to add a newline after the last line (if you didn't already)
<DefineByte> robdig :Thanks for trying anyway. :)
<Kuroachia> I'm having some trouble getting Kismet to run if anyone can help it would be much appreciated. I've installed kismet but I'm having trouble with the initial configure.
<gabbah> hi guys. i ran ubuntu, and moved the system partition on the disk (booted from live cd to do that). Now i get a error 17 when grub loads. how can i tell grub that the partition has moved?
<sasha_> aplay -l for this user says no soundcards found, but the main user it lists the sound cards
<pike_> LinuxNI1: something odd about the geometry maybe?
<Retro`> erUSUL, thanks
<chlorinekid> quit
<sasha_> what gives permission for a new user to see the sound card ?
<suncydu> ifireball: you now what. You saved my rest of 2007. Thank you so much..... very happy... What did we do??:-)
<pike_> LinuxNI1: sasha_ do the command 'groups' as the orginal user that will tell you groups youwant
<ifireball> suncydu: we restored the "lo" interface
<pike_> LinuxNI1: ignore that
<Fisher> I need help to setup lirc in ubuntu
<LinuxNI1> pike_: i dont think so. 4 partitions 3 ext3 and 1 as swap. i can boot the OS's that are installed on it but gusty just wont show the drive
<ifireball> gabbah: you need to reinstall the MBR component of grub, try the "grub-install" script
<suncydu> ifireball: whatever we restored I am VERY happy for youre help. Thank you again:-)
<sztamas> hi, I have a problem with nm-applet. In manual mode I usually can't get it to connect to my wireless network.
<ifireball> suncydu: not sure it'll survive a reboot at this point
<sztamas> I say usually because it did work once
<Fisher> Can someone help me to setup lirc in ubuntu??
<sztamas> with roaming mode it connects everytime
<ifireball> suncydu: the networking restart thing should've worked
<pike_> LinuxNI1: so is this a hd you just added to your computer? maybe you didnt change the jumper to make it a slave?
<gabbah> ifireball: ok.. so where is that script? can i run it from live cd?
<sasha_> pike_,  great thx, that shows that this user is not a part of the audio group, but now that i have added it it hasnt shown that it is a part of that group
<suncydu> ifireball... ok lets try.. And if not??? what then?
<sztamas> but I would like to use static ip and stuff
<Fisher> I installed the packages and it keep saying it is not configured
<LinuxNI1> pike_: its in a laptop and i have been using it for a while.
<Retro`> erUSUL, -a %a -b %b -d %y -G %g -N %t -l %d -o %m -t %n %w
<corisco> hello everybody
<corisco> quick question
<LinuxNI1> pike_: other livecds recognize it just fine.
<sztamas> is there a way to debug what it does? Does nm-applet log somewhere?
<pike_> sasha_: youll need to logout and back in for it to take effect assuming ya got it added right
<ifireball> suncydu: well, if not, you can run my command again and come back here, we'll try to figure out what is still wrong with the interfaces file (did you add a newline?)
<pike_> LinuxNI1: driver issue then maybe
<sasha_> pike_, ok thx, didnt realise i had to logout and log back in, thx
<Retro`> erUSUL, did you mean to say i need to change the %m -t  to  %m -j   ??
<EvilMot> Is there a package to install FreeNX client on 7.10?
<MacTheMad> could someone tell me where on the net I can find a good guide to using bash commands like how to open root (not sudo) & how to get back to x desktop when I'm done?
<fivetwentysix> Hmm
<adamonline46> Does anyone think a Pentium 2 400MHz with 128 MB can stream video over gigabit nicely?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a ktouch for windows?
<fivetwentysix> I don't think restricted drivers installed my graphic card drivers properly
<corisco> I'm running 7.10 and I want to change my default keyboard language from english to portuguese.  I assume I would have to edit xorg.conf.  Is this correct?  If it is then where is that file locate? THanks!
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm trying to transfer some files from my non-internet connected windows machine to my laptop with ubuntu on it.  All I have at the moment is a crossover cable to be able to transfer the files.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get it to work, if it is possible?
<ifireball> gabbah: I think so, you should read the manpage first though, the script might be volatile...
<spooge> hello
<Retro`> erUSUL, ???
<EvilMot> quit
<gabbah> ifireball ok cool.. so i'll just man grub it then i guess...
<Retro`> erUSUL, -a %a -b %b -d %y -G %g -N %t -l %d -o %m -t %n %w
<Retro`> erUSUL, did you mean to say i need to change the %m -t  to  %m -j   ??
<ifireball> gabbah: actually, reading the manpage myself, I think it may not exactly do what I want it to... did you ever do a manual grub install?
<vishal> Hi, sorry this is a really dumb question, but how do I increase the number of desktop workspaces?
<gabbah> ifireball no i just installed ubuntu on a partition, and it fixed the grub part by itself
<adamonline46> Which file do I edit to add network interfaces?  I know there's /etc/network/interfaces; but I thought there was another one too...
<suncydu> ifireball: rebooted and everything is ok:-)
<gabbah> ifireball but now the ubuntu partition has been moved by me. so grub cant find it and boot it
<Slart> vishal: there might be another way but I do it in the ccsm
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Are you using compiz?
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Retro`> there's no god
<fivetwentysix> What are the commands for starting/stopping X?
<Retro`> what's the best CD ripping software for linux?
<ifireball> gabbah: hmm... can you get up to the grub menu?
<vishal> Slart: Odd-rationale: Yeah im using Compiz-Fusion,
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Do you have ccsm installed?
<corisco> I'm running 7.10 and I want to change my default keyboard language from english to portuguese.  I assume I would have to edit xorg.conf.  Is this correct?  If it is then where is that file locate?
<ifireball> suncydu: great to hear that
<vishal> Odd-rationale: I think so, it that just the setting page?
<suncydu> ifireball: thanks again...
<gabbah> ifireball no menu. it just says grub loading stage1.5    grub loading please wait... error 17
<vishal> Slart: Odd-rationale: yeah im on ccsm
<mrdinkles> Attempting to use Metacity as my Windows Manager-- How can i make this change permanent, without putting metactiy --replace each time?
<gabbah> ifireball error 17 is it cant find the partition, which is correct
<adamonline46> Which file was it where I add ethernet devices as mac addresses, something like 'eth0 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx'
<ifireball> gabbah: I feared so... this is a bitch to fix...
<Slart> vishal: then the first menu in ccsm.. general or soemthing
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Click on general settings
<Retro`> what's the best CD ripping software for linux?
<gabbah> ifireball hmm but cant i just edit some file?
<Odd-rationale> *options
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Then go to the desktop size tab.
<Slart> Retro`: sound juicer is one.. don't know if it's the best
<gabbah> ifireball where is the grub.. stuff located?
<vishal> Odd-rationale: bahh i missed it lol, wasnt expecting it to have sliders
<ifireball> gabbah: no its a matter of rewriting grub to the MBR, the last time I tried that I got it wrong, my grub is rusty...
<corisco> cd paranoia coupled with grip is good
<Odd-rationale> vishal: This is the confusion part. If you want to have a cube set H to 4, V to 1 and #D to 1.
<vishal> Odd-rationale: this is weried, i have 4 hor, 1 vert but only 1 vertical desktop
<MacTheMad> can someone tell me how to open a root terminal (not sudo) & how to get back again when I'm done editing?
<vishal> Odd-rationale: the cube is no longer enough for me lol
<corisco> Mac, what for?  You can do anything with sudo
<ifireball> gabbah: grub actually have 3 components: stage 1 on the MBR, stage 1,5 and stage 2 in /boot
<Odd-rationale> vishal: It works best to keep the V and # desk to 1
<corisco> Stick with sudo.  It's good for ya :)
<vishal> Odd-rationale: yeah just tired increasing those but made no difference to the cude
<druidbloke> sometimes u need to stay as root for a while, u can type sudo -su
<vishal> cube**
<Odd-rationale> vishal: You can change the H to up to 32.
<MacTheMad> corisco: really, I'm reading this page on internet connection sharing and it says to open a root terminal, not sudo
<gabbah> ifireball well ok if it's that much trouble... i guess i'll just reinstall everything then.. i have the moste improtant stuff backed up anyway
<Slart> corisco: actually you can't.. I can't change for example /proc/ssy/net/ipv4/ip_forward by using sudo.. using a root shell I can.. weird
<vishal> Odd-rationale: awesome, anyway of putting a desktop as lids?
<akos> Hello! Is there a way to make NetworkManager to connect only to specific networks (or not connect to some specific networks), because my router keeps failing for some reason sometimes, and then it tries to connect to another network, and afterward I can't get it to connect to my own network without a full system reboot
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Nope. You can put cube cpas though.
<goldphish> So I'm trying to compile a module for my running kernel based on the headers package. I type 'make modules' and get this... "No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c'" Any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> *caps
<crush_groove> .
<ifireball> gabbah: it just not something I feel capable of helping with over IRC, its a couple of grub commands, but it has to be the right ones...
<adamonline46> How do I determine the mac address of my ethernet card?
<Slart> adamonline46: ifconfig
<MacTheMad> slart: perhaps you could tell me how I open a root terminal & return to x when I'm finished?
<markofvero> does Ubuntu's Gnome have a central way of managing SSL root certs like OS X keychain or KDE kssl? Is there a central root cert repository used by apps like Epiphany, Gajim, etc.?
<vishal> Odd-rationale: Hmm, would have been nice to have the desktops there instead of a colour/image
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Sorry :(
<gabbah> ifireball alright.. thanks man :)
<corisco> brb
<Slart> MacTheMad: I advice against it.. but if you really want it.. (and yes, we'll laugh at you if you break anything ;).. sudo -i gives you a root shell.. type "exit" to exit
<adamonline46> Slart: It's not isntalled yet; I only see the device in lspci; but not in ifconfig.  That's why I'm trying to determine the MAC addy, so I can add it to /etc/iftab 8)
<akos> Hello! Is there a way to make NetworkManager (or suggest an alternetive) to connect only to specific networks (or not connect to some specific networks)?
<MacTheMad> slart: ty & I bet I don't break anything
<Odd-rationale> akos: You can do a manual conf.
<Slart> adamonline46: oh.. you could take a physical look at the card.. sometimes it's printed on them
<PointyThingsHurt> anyone know anything about ubuntu and gigabit networks?
<dorkface> akos:  I prefer the command line way of doing it: iwconfig
<Slart> MacTheMad: hehe.. no worries.. just be careful
<vishal> Odd-rationale: No worries, thanks for the help though
<adamonline46> Slart: Alright.  I know it is, actually, I shoulda written it down beforehand... heheh... thanks :)
<MacTheMad> slart: will do
<Odd-rationale> vishal: OK np
<Retro`> what's a good CD ripping software for linux?
<akos> Odd-rationale, I am using multiple networks, and would like to automate the stuff
<unbeatabl> how can i have my own,  ns1.mydomain.com ns2.mydomain.com ?.
<akos> multiple networks meaning in school at home, at office...
<Slart> Retro`: besides sound juicer and grip and paranoid?
<Retro`> paranoid?
<Retro`> hmmm
<Odd-rationale> akos: OK. dorkface probably has the better solution
<Slart> Retro`: I think it was mentioned by someone else..
<Retro`> where can i get paranoid?
<Retro`> there's no paranoid in ubuntu repos
<earthling> is it possible to use a linux machine with single ethernet card to act as router using virtual ip addresses. if so please suggest some good references
<akos> dorkface, can u get it to connect to more than one network? meaning if network1 is reachable, then connect to it, if it comes unavailable, look if network2 or network3 is available?
<Slart> Retro`: might have been paranoia
<Retro`> a :)
<dorkface> akos: one could write a script for it, but it might get a bit deep in its complexity
<ifireball> how is "nautilus-actions" different from adding stuff to "open with" ?
<akos> yeah.... that's what I was thinking
<Retro`> Slart, nope
<Retro`> Slart, no paranoia either
<PointyThingsHurt> no ones knows about ubuntu and gigabit networks?
<Slart> !info cdparanoia
<ubotu> cdparanoia: audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10+debian~pre0-5 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Retro`> aha!
<Retro`> cdparanoia
<proqesi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Retro`> thanka
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: what is there to know?
<Retro`> thanks
#ubuntu 2007-12-28
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: I'm pretty sure they work..
<PointyThingsHurt> Slart: I'm having speed issues connecting to a NAS box on the network
<PointyThingsHurt> my network status is 1000 Mb/sec
<dorkface> akos:  I don't know how much easier it would be, but you may be able to use aliases to connect to networks, so whenever you have to connect to a different network, all you'd need to do is type in one command
<akos> yeah, ok thx
<dorkface> It wouldn't be automatic, but closer to your goal
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop, i downloaded the image of the desktop CD and found however X cant start. Is there a text based installer included on the desktop CD? and if so what is the command to start it?
<PointyThingsHurt> my brother gets a 500MB file in less than a minute off the NAS
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: is there a max speed defined for the NAS-box?
<Odd-rationale> jscinoz: Nope you have to download another cd
<PointyThingsHurt> and he's in XP
<Retro`> i've installed Ripper X
<PointyThingsHurt> but when i get the same file, it takes 15 minutes
<Retro`> see what that gives
<vishal> Is it possible to force application to start on a certain desktop?
<unbeatabl> how can i have my own,  ns1.mydomain.com ns2.mydomain.com ? if mydomain.com uses ns1.mydomain.com , how does mydomain.com even haev an IP in the first place?  and if domain registrar doesnt give me this functionality, what shal i do?
<genii> jscinoz: No text based installer on the regular cd, you need to get the alternate
<proqesi> vishal: define "force"
<PointyThingsHurt> shouldnt be, like i said. brother gets the file in less than a minute
<thefoxx> hi
<vishal> proqesi: for example, when i run pidgin it will open on desktop 6
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: ah.. so your problem has nothing to do with gigabit networks.. I would say your problem is "samba is slow, how can I fix it"
<sonja> how do i set it up so i don't have to type in my login name when ubuntu boots up, but i can just select it from a list of users on my computer using the mouse?
<vishal> proqesi: instead of the current desktop
<Seeb> vishal: set DISPLAY before running it
<PointyThingsHurt> you think its my samba client?
<jscinoz> genii, ugh thats so weak.. another 700mb to waste >_<
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: I can only confirm.. I get shitty speeds when using samba to transfer files.. I don't know how to fix it
<Seeb> vishal: DISPLAY=":0:1" pidgin
<vishal> Seeb: I dont understand,
<thefoxx> I have a problem with a package I build with PPA - it's a multi binary package and one "sub package" is sawn by apt every time as newer as the same version - difficult to explain ;)
<PointyThingsHurt> Very interesting.  I never even realized it could be the samba CLIENT..
<thefoxx> if I update to my builded version it still sais there is again a new version
<vishal> Seeb: so i would put that in the console and it would open on desktop 1?
<genii> jscinoz: Well, if you already have some other box running ubuntu, maybe do a netboot install
<thefoxx> but it's the same version...
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: try something else then.. ftp, nas.. see if they are faster
<thefoxx> update from 0.0.1 to 0.0.1
<Seeb> vishal: or whatever display you want it to appear on
<PointyThingsHurt> good idea
<vishal> Seeb: I have pidgin load on startup, forgot how, but how would i make that load on desktop 6?
<Rufus_> if i downloaded a "screenlet", how can i launch it?
<bruenig> !info devilspie | vishal
<ubotu> vishal: devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Slart> Rufus_: screenlet manager.. in settings
<Rufus_> thank you
<Slart> Rufus_: screenlets in system, preferences
<Slart> you're welcome, Rufus_
<earthling_> any sugestions on how to make a router out of a linux machine? i hurd it was possible
<jscinoz> genii is therea guide to how to do a netboot
<genii> jscinoz: Yes, give me a minute
<Slart> earthling_: it is.. you don't even need ubuntu.. there are small distros that fit on a cd that do that..
<astro76> earthling_, nice pun ;)
<PriceChild> I need to do some setkeycode's on boot, what file should I put them in? /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<jscinoz> wait nevermind
<Slart> earthling_: you'll be using iptables and masquerading.. google for linux internet sharing or something like that.. there are tons of howto's out there
<jscinoz> i got x to start
<genii> jscinoz: Excellent guide here: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<vishal> bruenig: thanks, I just installed it, when i ran it from the console it said: No s-expressions loaded, quiting. any ideas?
<jscinoz> thanks, i might not need it anymore, i got X to start by giving the live cd the vga=791 bit
<Odd-rationale> vishal: Try man devilspie
<genii> jscinoz: Ah, good
<bruenig> vishal, read the documentation, you need to write some config files for different applications and put it in ~/.devilspie
<genii> Well, logoff time for me
<|juan|> can someone help me with gnome+compiz?
<vishal> Odd-rationale: bruenig: Cool thanks for the help
<|juan|> i have two monitors... one is a 19" standard and the other a 19" wide
<|juan|> i'd like to have my taskbar and system bar on the wide screen
<Nikolai> is it so difficult to get Adsl Usb modem workin' on linux? :(
<|juan|> but the system bar spans across both windows
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I have no CD-ROM drive on this computer i'm trying to install ubuntu on, and decided to try out a USB flash drive. I downloaded the .iso, and used dd to image it onto a flash drive. However, it's not booting. Would there be a reason why? I'm trying to get the usb flash to boot just like a live cd-r
<adamonline46> Hello.  I got my Intel e1000 ethernet adapter installed, modprobed the driver with no errors, added it by MAC address to my iftab, added eth0 to my /etc/network/interfaces file, and I still get errors when I try to ifup it.  Does anyone know what I can do?  I've exhausted google, but to no avail...
<crdlb> |juan|: are you using twinview?
<ales> Hi all! Is it possible to disable xgl and dri from the command line in ubuntu?
<lwizardl> hi
<earthling_> Slart: can i ask a somewhat specific question about a network situation which has been naging me for quiet some time?
<crdlb> ales: ? that doesn't really make sense
<Slart> earthling_: sure, go ahead
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how i turn off UTF-8
<crdlb> ales: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<|juan|> crdlb: when i run nvidia-settings, it says i'm not using the nvidia x driver...
<Evolution2> ales: why would you do that
<pike_> lcphr3ak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ifireball> lcphr3ak: well, the answer is within the question, there is a website called pendrive linux with instructions on how to get ubuntu on a pendrive
<crdlb> |juan|: but you *do* have an nvidia card?
<|juan|> yeah
<lcphr3ak> alright, thanks guys :)
<|juan|> i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig
<|juan|> going to restart x
<crdlb> ok
<goldphish> So I'm trying to compile a module for my running kernel based on the headers package. I type 'make modules' and get this... "No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c'" Any ideas?
<HohoHuhu> Yes. Say oh shit!
<Nikolai> could anyone help me or point me to some link with tutorial, for setiing an connexant usb adsl modem? :)
<astro76> !language | HohoHuhu
<HohoHuhu> No...
<ubotu> HohoHuhu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<earthling_> Slart: there are three comps connected to single switch. compA and compB have ip addrs of diff domains but compC has ip addrs of both domains throught virtual addressing. will A be able to ping B
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt. when i boot my laptop it boots into gnome just fine
<ifireball> adamonline46: did you try "ifup"ing without doing the iftab bit?
<LimCore> ubuntu failed totally to provide wokring fonts.  the bug is reported for days (weeks?) and still not fixed, what the?
<Slart> earthling_: wow.. that sounds like something out of a cisco cert exam =).. I have no idea.. you could try and set it up using virtual machines just to see what happens
<HohoHuhu> Is asm-offset.c really present where you untarred your kernel?
<adamonline46> ifireball: Oooh, a reboot seemed to fix it... Let me try it out, thanks for responding thus far, though!
<|juan|> still says it bud... not running nvidia x driver
<crdlb> |juan|: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<|juan|> running it according to restricted drivers
<ales> crdlb: I'd like to run X without xgl when I am using my laptop battery. Latest intel video driver has a bug and it causes more than 100 unnecessary wakeups per sec when xgl is present. Removing "xserver-xgl" solves this. I'd only like to do it only while on batt - so I was thinkng of writing a script to do it automatically :D
<Nikolai> looks like it's to difficult -.-
<crdlb> ales: why would you want to use Xgl with intel?
<ifireball> earthling: you'll need to enable ip-forwarding
<ifireball> earthling: on compC
<ales> crdlb: Ummm, I' dont get any compizs effect if do not have it installed?
<ifireball> earthling_: you'll need to enable ip-forwarding
<crdlb> ales: bad answer :)
<HohoHuhu> Goldphish, are you sure you make mrproper before trying to compile?
<ifireball> earthling_:  on compC
<Towelboy> hi...anyone know how to play streaming divx movies in ubuntu? Seems Mplayer starts to download instead and sometimes freezes
<ales> crdlb: Is there any other way? :D
<earthling_> Slart: dont have more than one comp at my hand. but will try some how....... it does not work if one of them is windows
<crdlb> ales: you have a i965?
<ales> crdlb: Yes? How'd you know??? :D
<HohoHuhu> (backing up your .config before...)
<goldphish> HohoHuhu: nope, didn't know I needed to :)
<earthling_> ifireball: how do we do that?
<|juan|> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/d444e5e08
<PointyThingsHurt> Slart: Samba is the culprit.
<crdlb> ales: you just need to "unblacklist" it
<crdlb> ales: join #compiz-fusion for a sec
<ifireball> earthling_: if compC a linux machine?
<Slart> earthling_: that's why you could use virtual machines.. you run 3 little machines inside that one..
<HohoHuhu> BACKUP YOUR CONFIG BEFORE!
<Slart> !vm | earthling_
<ubotu> earthling_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wpk> hm.
<Slart> PointyThingsHurt: ah.. ftp was faster?
<ifireball> earthling_: is* compC a linux machine?
<wpk> it doesn't say anythinkg about KVM
<|juan|> crdlb: also, it has each of my monitors... one at 1280x1024 and the other at 1440x900 and it's making them a combined 2720x1024. so windows maximize across the both... annoyance :)
<earthling_> fireball:yes
<foso> how do i sudo into a folder?
<HohoHuhu> loll
<gogzmer> How can I access the phpmyadmin page after I installed the package?
<pike_> foso: you dont really need to what do you need to do?
<crdlb> |juan|: you're definitely using the nvidia driver :/ So I have no idea why nvidia-settings thinks otherwise
<goldphish> HohoHuhu: hmm, still getting the same error
<HohoHuhu> cd your folder if you get the credentials.
<nickrud> foso, you can't, is this a directory you can't read without sudo?
<foso> pike_ what?
<gogzmer> nevermind
<foso> nickrud im trying to drag and drop a theme file into the usr/share/theme folder
<earthling_> Slart: i did not understand that thing abt usini VM, or wine?
<HohoHuhu> cd your folder if you get the credentials. Else you have to sudo into a user having the right rights on this folder...
<pike_> foso: gksu nautilus or sudo mv file /usr/share/theme/
<crdlb> |juan|: ah, turn off xinerama
<ifireball> earthling_: the quick and dirty die-on-reboot way but distro agnostic: "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" (run as root)
<earthling_> ifireball:yes linux machine
<|juan|> where is that setting located?
<HohoHuhu> This chatroom is lots of lolz!
<nickrud> foso, ah, gksudo nautilus will let you do that, but it's dangerous. You should instead do it in a terminal, sudo cp /path/to/theme /usr/share/themes
<crdlb> |juan|: you seem to have enabled it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> earthling_: not wine.. virtual machines.. you run a program that simulates a whole computer.. network and all.. then you run 3 of those.. at the same time.. and try the ping thing
<|juan|> i bet the nvidia-xconfig did that :-P
<|juan|> one sec
<earthling_> ifireball: ok will try that... thx
<crdlb> |juan|: look for Option "Xinerama" "true" and remove it
<ales> crdlb: Thanks. I'll try it right now ;)
<heartsblood> I've been having a heck of a lot of trouble with the recent release of moblock, is there any place I can go to get advice?
<foso> nickrud i dont understand that all the way sorry
<Slart> earthling_: virtualbox is one such virtual machine.. it's a nice way to try things out without having 10 machines at home
<|juan|> crdlb: brb
<earthling_> Slart: did not about anything like that. Thnks forthe info. Now i have something to work on
<pintovisk> hi folks
<HohoHuhu> hi
<nickrud> foso, normally you don't have write permissions to anything outside your home directory. You need to elevate your rights to the admin level to write there.  gksudo is used with gui programs, and sudo on the command line to get those permissions
<pintovisk> I want help
<HohoHuhu> ?
<Towelboy> Hi all! How do i play online divx? mplayer isn't quite up for the task...
<LimCore> ubuntu fails me so much.  even the fonts are broken! it fails to display german and other european characters!! and this bug is known for 5 months!!! and not fixed STILL O__o
<HohoHuhu> Yes. It is!
<pintovisk> my webcam don't works with linux
<Slart> earthling_: you're welcome.. and have fun with those vm's
<HohoHuhu> lulz
<foso> nickrud sorry, i understand that roughly, in less technical terms, but i dont know what to type in the terminal besides gksudo
<HohoHuhu> webcamz now...
<LimCore> why  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-bitstream-vera/+bug/11180  is still not fixed  (and others reported months ago)
<adamonline46> ifireball: RE e1000... I said it looked like it was working... Well, in actuality it gets assigned an IP address, but then I get this error: postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: no such file or directory.  I am unable to ping out.  Any ideas?
<loopyzort> wow this channel is huge. anyone know where i should go for problems with my video card?
<crdlb> LimCore: what is preventing you from using dejavu sans?
<HohoHuhu> Yes. Your webcam is working with linux. It is!
<HohoHuhu> Lulz.
<nickrud> foso, let's step back a sec. The simplest way to install a theme is  system->prefs->appearances , then drag & drop the theme onto the window
<HohoHuhu> Which video card?
<ifireball> adamonline46: the error seems unrelated, its a postfix (mail server) error
<LimCore> crdlb: people have to apply the fix themselves
<loopyzort> it's an ati radeon x300
<loopyzort> i've read a billion conflicting opinions on how to set it up
<foso> nickrud yeah, it doesnt show up after i try that though
<Slart> LimCore: talk to canonical.. everyone here is a ubuntu user just like you.. if you want to yell at someone, at least yell at someone that's making money of it =)
<ifireball> adamonline46: what does ethtool tell you, does it detect the link?
<LimCore> Slart: ok
<goldphish> Hmm, so the module I am trying to build is called 'keyspan'. It's included in a vanilla kernel but not in the ubuntu stock builds. How do I obtain the source package for that module since it's included in the kernel itself? I would like to use the kernel headers from my running kernel if possible.
<nickrud> foso, then the next step is to unpack it into your own home , at /home/<you>/.themes .
<Towelboy> streaming divx in linux?? anybody knows how to?
<nickrud> foso, as a general rule you don't want to put things in system locations
<HohoHuhu> Google says that in year 2005, ppl had some hard time getting x300 to work with ubuntu...
<HohoHuhu> rofl.
<loopyzort> hehe, i'm glad to know that
<loopyzort> it works somewhat in 7.10
<foso> nickrud, i extracted it to the desktop, i dont see a themes fold in my home folder
<jesse> anyone feel like troubleshooting flash sync problems with me?
<loopyzort> but video is poor and visual effects don't work
<nickrud> foso, hit ctl-h in the file manager window
<HohoHuhu> flash sync?
<Noodels> Just a quick question, would I need to install a special os to use the full power of a dual core processor?
<adamonline46> ifireball: ethtool?  How do I use that?  I'm in CLI, by the way, in case it's a GUI thing...  Typing ethtool by itself says 'invalid arguments'
<jesse> yes, i've tried everything
<HohoHuhu> sync, sync, sync.
<nickrud> foso, if you still don't see it, then you would make it
<erUSUL> LimCore: use DejaVu fonts they are packaged for ubuntu
<jesse> i've tried the "aoss" thing, the .asoundrc file, nothing works
<nickrud> foso, and it's important that it be    .themes   , the period at the beginning makes it hidden
<jesse> im a relatively advanced user, i dunno wtf is the problem
<foso> nickrud i just learned about the ctrl h thing but didnt realize it was there but hidden
<HohoHuhu> What ou mean jesse?
<Slart> Noodels: well.. I don't think there is an OS out there that fully utilizes a dual core processor.. there are many that can use dual core though
<jesse> the sound plays out of sync with the video with the flash plugin
<foso> nickrud i put it in there
<ifireball> adamonline46: its almost illegal to say here, but honestly, read the manpage please, it is a cli tool btw.
<HohoHuhu> kk
<Noodels> Slart : I just mean to be able to use a dual core processor with multithreading.
<nickrud> foso, what did the package end in, like .tar.gz ?
<HohoHuhu> hard one then...
<Slart> Noodels: I don't know if vista or the latest ubuntu uses it any different than say.. windows 2000
<Slart> Noodels: oh.. most operating systems today do that
<foso> nickrud yes, i extracted that by right clicking, then dropped that into themes, is that right? its not showing up in pref/appearances
<Noodels> Slart : I'm just trying to explain to a friend that you don't need to go to the trouble of compiling a special kernel if you have a dual core.
<foso> nickrud by yes i meant yes tar.gz
<Slart> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<HohoHuhu> Original flash plugin, running with firefox?
<ifireball> adamonline46: essentially its "ethtool ethX" (replace X with something meaningful)
<nickrud> foso, what kind of theme was it, exactly
<Slart> Noodels: they've stopped using the special kernels.. you can read the reasons for it in that link from ubotu
<foso> gtk 2.x
<foso> nickrud its called slickness, i found it on gnomelook i think
<ifireball> wow
<nickrud> foso, you might not see it unless you click the customize button on the theme manager, the default view is meta themes, window borders and icons and gtk2 together
<loopyzort> oh well, i suppose it's back to windows. if it's not wireless being difficult, it's video drivers. who knew i'd want my computer to connect to a network _and_ display things
<nickrud> foso, and by the way, unpacking and dropping into .themes was the right thing
<Noodels> Thanks.
<Slart> loopyzort: enjoy your new operating system.. hope it works better for you than ubuntu did
<hvgotcodes> can someone help me install awesome wm on gutsy?
<goldphish> Ugh, got disconnected. Did anyone answer my question about building a module against a stock ubuntu kernel?
<foso> nickrud, its not in any of the aub windows, two other themes that i dropped into the window before were in the .themes folder already and are visible in the window
<Slart> "awesome wm" ?
<Xjs> uh, netsplits are most impressive here.
<nickrud> foso, then that theme might very well be broken
<adamonline46> ifireball: Ahh, sorry :)  You asked what it told me, so I figured it would be a self-explanatory app or I might get a sample argument list... Anyway, doing 'ethtool eth0', everything looks fine, but 'link detected', which is 'no'.  Does that sound right?
<MaRRe-ocp> o_O
<hvgotcodes> awesome: its a dwm derivative
<goldphish> Ahh, netsplit... That explains it
<ales> Hi all! Anyone knows if there is a fix for xserver-xorg-video-intel driver? If I do not have "NoDRI" Option in xorg.conf I get more than +100 needles wakeups/sec in powertop which is eating up my laptop battery much faster?
<Slart> ales: have you checked launchpad? or wherever they keep the bugs
<ifireball> goldphish: there is a debian tool called "module-assistant" not sure if it works on ubuntu though
<nickrud> ifireball, yes it does
<ales> Slart: I have, but there hasn't been any recent updates :(
<foso> nickrud i clicked install from the window that appearance opens up, then ctrl h selected it, it had another tar.gz folder, i double clicked it and it works
<foso> nickrud thanks alot for all of your help!
<Slart> ales: hmm.. let's just hope they are quiet because they are working hard on it =)
<ifireball> adamonline46: check your cabling...
<BloodyScum> every time i go to youtube and try to watch a video, ubuntu crashes, the interface i cant even get in to the terminal, im useing firefox with a few adons, but nothing that should be affecting youtube.. anyone ever herd of anything like that?
<ales> Slart: LOL. Crossing my fingers :)
<goldphish> ifireball: yeah, it does. But i use it and get "keyspan, what is keyspan?" Probably indicating that it doesn't know how to build that module. The source for it is included in a vanilla kernel.
<nickrud> ales, you might want to find the x.org bug tracker, that's probably more up to date
<ales> nickrud: ok. i will - thanks!
<ifireball> goldphish: its might be named differently in there, I remember m-a has some listing and searching commands
<uzerzero> anybody happen to know anything about how a synaptics trackpad talks to ubuntu?
<SQFreak> I have a question about using rsync -- how can I make it ignore the path information (i.e. when I tell it to sync /home/user/stuff, I want only the files and directories inside stuff to appear, not /home/user/stuff/files)?
<uzerzero> the scrollbar on mine randomly stopped working earlier today.
<PointyThingsHurt> So it seems my Samba client has speed issues
<ifireball> goldphish: other then that I'll have to refer you to the m-a docs (google, and in /use/share/doc), but I know that is the tool you need for the job
<akorn> anybody know how i can get my resolution on my GMA 950 video card to go above 1440 x 900?
<goldphish> ifireball: cool, thanks
<akorn> i want 1680x1050
<SQFreak> never mind; i got my answer.
<atomdog2003> anyone have advise regarding setting up a good webcam?
<WinXpNewb> Is it possible to sort the opened windows in window selector to sort by alphabetical order? (Linux Mint/Ubuntu-based Distro)
<uzerzero> atomdog2003: have you already purchased the webcam?
<atomdog2003> uzerzero: I haven't bought anything yet
<Slart> atomdog2003: check carefully that the webcam works and is supported by ubuntu before buying it..
<pike_> !webcam | atomdog2003
<ubotu> atomdog2003: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pike_> atomdog2003: well the !hardware link would of been more help
<ifireball> !module-assistant
<nickrud> !synaptics | uzerzero
<ubotu> uzerzero: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<atomdog2003> Slart: how can I check if the webcam is supported?
 * Slart has a very nice webcam that isn't supported.. it looks very shiny on top of the monitor.. but it does nothing =)
<Slart> atomdog2003: look at the link ubotu wrote. a few lines up
<Phophos> Hey, how does one configure the display of the splash loading screen? It's claiming to be "out of range" on my monitor ...
<uzerzero> atomdog2003: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Webcams
<atomdog2003> thanks for the links and advise on webcams
<Aztec007> hey guys, I'm dual booting a PC with Ubuntu / XP, I first installed Ubuntu's "/', and "/boot" directories on one partition, does that make it impossible to dual boot the machine? After I installed XP, I had to reedit the menu.lst file but when I select windows now it wont load
<pike_> Aztec007: as long as xp installed ok and booted before you rewrote the mbr you are fine
<atomdog2003> Aztec007:  I think you need to install Windows first
<atomdog2003> anyone out there using ZoneMinder?
<Slart> Aztec007: I'm not sure you *have* to install xp first.. but it's easier
<pike_> Aztec007: you using chainloader?
<Slart> Aztec007: if you do install ubuntu first you'll need a live cd to restore the mbr after you're done installing xp
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt. when i boot my laptop it boots into gnome just fine
<slugone> u think the american army can spy on you while u play the game american army?>
<atomdog2003> anyone out there using a webcam for anything?  if so then what are you using the webcam for?
<hd> good morning everyone
<Slart> !offtopic | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phophos> Never mind, I've solved my own problem - /etc/usplash.conf
<Aztec007> pike: well I read a tutorial on editing the menu.lst file and one of the options in the menu part was chainloader I think it was set to  = -1
<PriceChild> Azer, +
<slugone> im new to linux i dont know how tight the security is
<bastid_raZor> slugone:: run as a user and not root .. security is rock solid
<slugone> 10-4
<Slart> slugone: that question had nothing to do with security.. if you run a binary someone else sent you... well..you've got yourself to blame
<atomdog2003> what is your favorite ubuntu app?
<DigitalNinja> Are there any good instructions out there for horde?
<Slart> atomdog2003: xchat-gnome of course =)
 * nickrud hexes Slart again and again and again and again
<pike_> Aztec007: it sounds like you are fine. after you installed xp it rebooted to finish windows setup and worked right?
<Slart> hehe.. it's nice and shiney.. a bit stupid at times.. but I like it =)
<atomdog2003> Slart: that is what you are using for IRC?
<Slart> it could use a spellchecker though.. ahem.. shiny
<elson6659> hey there - can someone give me a quick hint? I have a wireless card for which I need to use ndiswrapper, all fine and good. but the only way I know how to start the card is by using 'dhclient' - how can I start it with a static ip address? I'm using xubuntu, but happy on the console.
<Slart> atomdog2003: yes
<pike_> Aztec007: if that is the case id see the !fixmbr link because as long as windows installed grub doesnt care where it is
<DigitalNinja> elson6659: You need to configure /etc/network
<elson6659> ok
<Josspyker> elson6659: man iwconfig and edit etc/network/interfaces
<DigitalNinja> elson6659: Wait! that's not right. let me check
<elson6659> and then what command would I use to bring up the network, instead of dhclient? is it ifup?
<atomdog2003> Slart: I'm using Hydra on windows because ubuntu is tripping over my two video cards (or something).  I'm going to pull one card and try agiain.
<Slart> atomdog2003: try out  "add/remove"  in the main "Applications" menu.. those apps are all pretty popular and well supported.. at least the ones with a little ubuntu mark next to them
<DigitalNinja> elson6659: /etc/network/interfaces
<raichlea> hi all.  I am having problems with my current java plugin in firefox.  I have 7.10 with the     File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<raichlea>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03.   I read about something called icedtea, is this a better plugin for me?
<steve___> steve__: booga
<Slart> atomdog2003: oh.. I don't think I've ever had 2 videocards in a machine before.. ubuntu doesn't like it?
<neutr0n> anyone have an idea why i cant switch my video driver over to intel 945 from the i810 which it is not under screens and graphics?
<ctothej> Update manager has prompted me to install linux-headers-2.6.22-14, l-h-generic and linux-image... but I have compiled 2.6.23.9, installed, and am using that kernel version for a hardware compatibility issue that it fixes. What would happen if I let update manager install the 2.6.22-24.47 update? Should I just use synaptic to lock or freeze these particular updates?
<simulacra> lll
<atomdog2003> Slart:  Not sure.  But when I switched my monitor from one to the other it lit up and worked until I installed ssh.  Now all is black again.
<pedrotmartinez> Good afternoon
<pedrotmartinez> I have ubuntu gutsy installed on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<DigitalNinja> ctothej: You should be able to tell the update manager not to install the new kernel
<gabbah> what does it mean when qtparted lists a partition as "active"?
<pedrotmartinez> And I cannot connect to wifi, only by ethernet
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kriel> I happen to use firefox for my messaging and music while I'm using my computer (See: meebo.com|pandora.com) and I also browse around on the internet. There are several sites, however, that happen to lock up my browser. So: is there any way I can get firefox to launch two completely seperate instances of itself? If not, can somebody reccomend a similar browser (preferably in the apt repositories?)
<Slart> atomdog2003: hmm.. didn't know ssh would affect your graphics setup.. well well.. try asking about it here.. someones bound to know what to do
<pedrotmartinez> what can I do?
<tritium> !wireless | pedrotmartinez
<ubotu> pedrotmartinez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DigitalNinja> ctothej: If it does install the new kernel you just need to edit grub and make sure your kernel is loaded first
<ctothej> DigitalNinja: ok, I can lock the versions in synaptic. what would it do if I let it install?
<gogzmer> Why, after re-starting, would the "ls" command not display things in different colors(ex. Sym-links vs. files)
<tritium> Slart: ssh does not affect your graphics setup
<ctothej> DigitalNinja: ok... so kernel updates through update manager would update grub?
<atomdog2003> Does ubuntu have problems with NVidia video cards?
<tritium> atomdog2003: no more than any other distro
<Slart> tritium: it did for atomdog2003.. or it happened at the same time =)
<tritium> Slart: the latter
<DigitalNinja> ctothej: Yes. I have had this happen to me. Just edit the grub menu file and reboot
<ctothej> atomdog2003: actually, NVidia cards work very well, better than many others.
<Gnea> hey everyone, I got one of these usb mini photo viewers for christmas - neat little thing, but I'm trying to get it working in ubuntu - it plugs in and lights up right away, but I don't see any driver try to take advantage of it in gutsy..
<ctothej> DigitalNinja: ok great thanks
<DigitalNinja> ctothej: If you don't know how to do this just hit "Esc" on boot so you get the grub boot menu. You should be able to pick your kernel.
<DigitalNinja> ctothej: That's assuming your kernel is still in the menu.
<kriel> Gnea: does it happen to recognize it as a usb flash drive?
<Gnea> kriel: nafaik - but i haven't done any manual loading of modules yet
<ctothej> DigitalNinja: true, I am familiar with editing the grub menu, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<Gnea> this is all it says with lsusb: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0979:0221 Jeilin Technology Corp., Ltd
<kriel> Gnea: do a ls /dev | grep [hs]d[a-z] and see what pops up. Is there anything newish in there?
<atomdog2003> when I installed video signal was coming from my NVidia.  After install the signal was only coming from my 2nd graphics card.  All was well - I just switched over to it.  Then, I installed ssh and the screen is black.  The system won't start.  I'm windering if the signal is now coming from the NVidia card?  no idea.  I'm going to pull the 2nd card and re-install.
<kyu_flux> sorry, you probably get this all the time... xchat dcc broken (behind router but works on windows boxes)
<Gnea> kriel: no, they all have the same timestamp as when the system booted up a few days ago
<Jack_Sparrow> atomdog2003: Hold off on that
<pike_> kyu_flux: its not a firewall issue with ubuntu unless you installed firestarter or something
<maestrojed> With a default installation of apache2, where is the default location for the .htpasswd file?
<atomdog2003> Jack_Sparrow:  hold off?
<kyu_flux> pike_: I didn't install that at all
<Jack_Sparrow> atomdog2003: First try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or manually edit your xorg from recovery mode with sudo nano
<Gnea> maestrojed: iirc, that's defined by the .htaccess file
<kriel> Gnea: the only other idea that i can suggest is possibly looking through the forums and/or through apt and see if there's anything in either of those sources. Was there a manual included, and if so, was there any useful info in there?
<atomdog2003> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks - will do
<maestrojed> Gnea: That makes sense.  Thank you
<adamonline46> ifireball: Yay!  A new cable now shows up as 'linked' in ethtool.  Half my cables don't even turn on the activity/connect lights... Anyway, I still  cant ping or ssh or anything... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> atomdog2003: I was just trying to catch you before you logged off
<pike_> kyu_flux: sudo iptables -L will tell you that everything is set to accept so its not a firewally issue on ubuntu it has to be the router or a config issue with xchat id think try /join #xchat maybe they will be more knowledgable
<kyu_flux> pike_: ahh, nevermind, I figured it out... bah...
<pike_> heh
<atomdog2003> Jack_Sparrow:  oh - I'm on at work right now - this problem is at home - so - these are long term goals
<kyu_flux> pike_: thanks though
<Gnea> kriel: well i already googled it - it looks like it's one of those cheap devices from china (hong kong, specifically) that's geared toward mass-market. the manual is very much engrish, but it looks like someone from america actually went over it with a comb before letting it go
<macd> I've installed mtop, and it works, however dist-upgrade can never complete b/c dpkg configure fails to realize that mysql has a root password, without removing the package how can this be fixed?
<ifireball> adamonline46: well, have you got the IP and netmask settings right? what are you pinging anyway? sure it doesn't have a firewall on?
<Svish> I am in a directory. How can I recursively compress all files of a certain type with gz? I want to compress all css and js files. So if there is a stuff.js file, then afterwards, there should also be a stuff.js.gz file
<Jack_Sparrow> atomdog2003: You could also try running live and copying the xorg from livecd to your installed system
<trollboy> If I leave my machine on screen saver, ubuntu auto logs me out after so long
<trollboy> how do I disable that
<macd> the output of the mtop error is: david@thor:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<macd> Reading package lists... Done
<macd> Building dependency tree
<macd> Reading state information... Done
<macd> Calculating upgrade... Done
<macd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<macd> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<macd> Need to get 0B of archives.
<Gnea> !paste | macd
<macd> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<ubotu> macd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<aszwet1> hey i need some help with my logitech quickcam deluxe for notebooks
<macd> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adamonline46> ifireball: I'm pinging google.  Ahh, YES, you're the man!  I didn't know I still had a firewall enabled on this old thing... Sheesh... Shoulda just started with a fresh install... hehheh :)  Well, thank you!
<macd>  mtop
<trollboy> Is there a setting for this I'm missing?
<macd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<macd> ohh!
<aszwet1> hey i need some help with my logitech quickcam deluxe for notebooks
<trollboy> why are you still flooding?
<macd> sorry bout that!
<macd> I pasted the wrong thing
<trollboy> you shouldn't paste at all
<trollboy> unless its 1 line
<trollboy> anyways
<macd> this is what I wanted to paste: http://pastie.caboo.se/132598
<trollboy> anyone know how to disable autologout in 7.01?
<macd> it was a simple copy/paste mistake, give me a break.
<ifireball> adamonline46: well, you should have a firewall, but set it up right...
<aszwet1> anybody have any help with spca5xx?
<Gnea> there's an autologout?
<atomdog2003> Jack_Sparrow:  so, you are trying to trigger a reconfig of X?
<dirkg3nt1y>  /set -i tb
<LimCore> what does it return by default:        cat /proc/sys/dev/hpet/max-user-freq       ?   (its timer freq setting)
<trollboy> GnarlyBob, I hope so
<Jack_Sparrow> atomdog2003: Yes
<trollboy> or my ubuntu is hosed
<macd> aszwet1, install the drivers via synaptic, then it will be called /dev/video0 (assuming you have no video capture cards)
<tritium> trollboy: there is no autologout
<adamonline46> ifireball: Hehheh, that was next... This is gonna be a fileserver, and I only want 2 computers to access it...
<trollboy> tritium, then any ideas why its doing this?
<raichlea> can anyone tell me how to get firefox to use the icedtea-java7 plugin?  It's currently using libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<Gnea> trollboy: try creating another account and logging in with that and see if it does the same thing again
<trollboy> ko Gnea
<tritium> trollboy: what exactly is happening?
<aszwet1> macd they have it in synaptic?
<macd> aszwet1, yes
<aszwet1> macd.  damnit.
<trollboy> I lock my desktop
<trollboy> I wonder away
<atomdog2003> Jack_Sparrow:  I've done that before after I selected a resolution and refresh rate that screwed me - had to use the command line to do it
<trollboy> I come back, and I'm logged out.
<Neskaya> *wander, trollboy.
<macd> !info spca5xx-source
<ubotu> spca5xx-source: source for the spca5xx driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060501-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 192 kB, installed size 256 kB
<aszwet1> macd. lol probably should've checked that first.
<trollboy> it doesn't restart though
<trollboy> sorry Neskaya
<bieb> I am having problems with setting up a dialup modem on a thinkpad T30 running ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> atomdog2003: YEp, that is how to get it back... if needed set it to vesa mode 1024 max res to get back backic functionality
<anton__> Hey, I am connected to the internet, and I have connected a network cable from my second NIC to a friends computer, but he can't get internet. Is there a setting in ubuntu which allows me to share the internet? :P Like a router
<bieb> I have used pppconfig, run pon and it doesnt do anything
<aszwet1> macd wow.  i installed a bunch of junk trying to follow some how-tos... i have no clue how to remove some of that stuff... think it'll matter?
<bieb> is there a way to determine the port of the modem?
<ifireball> adamonline46: doable, no doubt. good luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb: Sounds like another winmodem.softmodem not a true hardware modem.  those all just work
 * adamonline46 bows
<macd> aszwet1, hopefully you took notes.
<anton__> anyone?
<trollboy> tritium, thoughts?
<wols> bieb: does lspci show your modem in any way?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup > bieb May help
<bieb> wols let me check
<tritium> trollboy: nope, that's not normal
<macd> bieb, do you have the lucent or JCom modem (you can tell by issuing 'lspci' in a terminal)
<trollboy> yay
<trollboy> ok thanks tritium
<aszwet1> macd.  your hope is in the wrong place :)
<aszwet1> guess we'll see huh?
<macd> aszwet1, for sure
<aszwet1> macd i have all my important files backed up on my external hdd... so it won't matter that much :)
<Gnea> anton__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<macd> aszwet1, and come to think of it, I just plugged my logitech quickcam in, and it worked with camorama
<bieb> wols the modem is Intel Corp, 82801ca/cam ac'97
<macd> bieb, thats your sound device.
<Svish> how can I adjust "gzip -r somedir" to leave the original files?
<korosora> question: why is java so popular?
<aszwet1> macd i installed camorama but it's saying that could not connect to video device
<Gnea> korosora: cross-platform
<anton__> Gnea: ip: Unknown host
<anton__> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<aszwet1> macd, that installation didn't fix it...
<macd> aszwet1, does 'lsusb' show your camera?
<bieb> macd that is the modem line in lspci
<korosora> hmm i see.
<Gnea> anton__: you'll... need to read it a bit more first
<aszwet1> macd, yes
<anton__> Gnea: Be specific, please.
<Delvien> anyone know what i2c-sys
<Delvien> is
<aszwet1> macd, yes
<silasrm> good night help me about vpn with ipsec
<Gnea> anton__: there's a webpage, it tells you what to do. you need to read through the whole thing. for some reason, you need to be at a root prompt and not use sudo with every command
<bieb> macd: it gives the same line for sound and modem in lspci
<anton__> Ok. How to open a root terminal?
<macd> aszwet1, what does "lsmod | grep gspca" say?
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb: that is a winmodem/linmodem
<Gnea> anton__: sudo su
<sunogbaga> Svish: -c
<tritium> Gnea, anton__: no, sudo -i
<tritium> do not use sudo su
<anton__> aha
<Gnea> tritium: sudo su  gives me a root prompt and presents no problems.
<adamonline46> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<aszwet1> videodev               29312  3 gspca,uvcvideo
<aszwet1> usbcore               138632  10 gspca,usb_storage,libusual,snd_usb_audio,uvcvideo,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<tritium> Gnea: sudo -i is preferred
<Gnea> tritium: because?
<aszwet1> oops
<macd> aszwet1, ok, do "sudo modprobe gspca" then try camorama again
<anton__> Gnea, Tritium: Still same thing..."ip: unknown host"
<tritium> Gnea: because the entire point of using sudo is to avoid use of su
<aszwet1> macd nope
<anton__> oh. sorry, read it better now
<anton__> Which IP should I use?
<Gnea> tritium: i see what you mean... ok
<Svish> how can I make a ".bat"-file in ubuntu?
<Gnea> anton__: basically you need to create your own - do you know anything about subnetting or networking at all?
<drgeb> how do i copy a complete configuration fro desktop of one user to another if I am using gnome and compiz fusion ?
<Armymen> somebody know a good linux that can be better than Windows home Server ?? ; )
<Gnea> Svish: for use in wine or dosemu?
<Gnea> Armymen: ubuntu server
<bieb> jack_sparrow when I installed ubuntu 7.10 it also installed a "restricted driver" if I look at that it says Software Modem Driver, and in use is checked
<macd> aszwet1, and it does show in "lsusb" right?
<bieb> oops.. "Enabled" is checked
<LjL> Svish: if i understand you correctly, you want to make a shell script. start the file with #!/bin/sh, put the commands you want in it, and make it executable with "chmod +x filename"
<Gnea> Armymen: about the only thing that you won't get an ease of use out of ubuntu server is the whole AD thing - although it would appear that that is subject to change somewhat soon
<tritium> bieb: it doesn't install that without first asking you
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: agreed
<bieb> right.. and I accepted the install
<Armymen> ok nice ; )
<Demonho-br> Hello, a friend of mine wanted to connect on the vpn of his work, he has all information needed such as key user server information like gatway and other things too.. he tried to config ipsec.conf kvpnc . pptp  but nothing worked. could someone try to explain to me how to make it working ? please
<aszwet1> Bus 004 Device 012: ID 046d:09c1 Logitech, Inc.
<Armymen> i like that they work on Ubuntu home server
<Armymen> but dont look to go very fast :(
<aszwet1> gspca                 680528  0
<aszwet1> videodev               29312  2 gspca,uvcvideo
<aszwet1> usbcore               138632  10 gspca,usb_storage,libusual,snd_usb_audio,uvcvideo,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Gnea> well yeah, it requires a GUI in windows lol
<aszwet1> is what that one said
<macd> aszwet1, lets see if that particular chipset is supported, I remember reading 1 or 2 werentr
<tritium> aszwet1: please don't paste
<aszwet1> tritium sorry
<macd> aszwet1, did you reboot?
<aszwet1> macd, no i didn't should i?
<macd> review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023950 that first
<macd> @ aszwet1
<macd> aszwet1, just the logitech portion, they mention gspca-source, over spcaxx-source
<aszwet1> ok macd i'll give it a try
<anton__> Hm? Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<kris_> hello
<macd> !info apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy: Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.36ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 83 kB, installed size 432 kB
<anton__> Gnea: Nope.
<bieb> jack_sparrow tritium  what should I check next since the restricted drivers are installed?
<Svish> LjL: Thank you, will try that :)
<kris_> sweet
<earthian> Hello, after playing a little bit with recording on my Toshiba L30 10Y laptop thing go wrong with ESD. Any idea how to find the cause?
<aszwet1> macd,  will that work with webcam chats and all that too?? or just skype?
<Svish> how can I prevent gzip and gunzip from deleting the orignal file???
<macd> aszwet1, anything, it makes it a video device
<javialquim> kris.... you triangulating wort hog
<macd> aszwet1, I have a feeling you just dont have camorama setup for /dev/video0 though, since everything else looks pretty kosher.
<javialquim> Kris...  Vista Lover
<Tulenian> irc.synirc.net
<Tulenian> whoops
<javialquim> Kris loves MS Windows Vista
<aszwet1> macd, so then with adding that line to rc.local and a reboot will fix that?
<kris_> is there a way to boot this javialquim KID
<macd> aszwet1, just do what it says, reboot and then we'll see.
<aszwet1> ok brb :)
<LjL> there is indeed. pity it's the same IP as you
<tritium> bieb: sorry, I'm not following your disussion
<WindowSmasher> Ello ello!
<xavier_> hello
<xavier_> help me plz
<bieb> tritium I ran sudo wvdialconf.. it says found modem /dev/ttySL0
<blind> hey guys, having some problems. Installed a Linksys wireless card in a dapper machine, modprobe'd rt2500 and set up the network settings. wasn't working properly, so i rebooted, and now it stops at "configuring network interfaces" on boot... help?
<WindowSmasher> Inquiring minds would like to know: The hard drive parking issue with Ubuntu.  What if the command to disable HD power management doesn't stop it?
<earthian> Can somebody help me debug/fix problem with sound system (including esd)
<macd> blind, have you let it sit for 15 minutes?
<blind> macd: it's been sitting for at least 20
<pedrotmartinez> I have been searching and I cannot find the solution to my problem
<macd> blind, reboot it, choose the failsafe kernel
<adamonline46> How do I install an X server?
<sigra> +anyone heard of easy ubuntu..if so what do you think?
<macd> adamonline46, only the x server, or do you want a window manager as well?
<pedrotmartinez> my wireless card is PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<WindowSmasher> !hdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedrotmartinez> I have ubuntu gutsy
<adamonline46> macd: I just installed enlightenment, the WM, apparently I don't have an X server isntalled 8)  So yeah, just the server...
<pedrotmartinez> and I have the restricted package installed and the modules loaded
<X-nor> sigra: I doubt it could be easier than Ubuntu, and it's probably unsupported
<wols> i3945
<blind> macd: recovery mode?
<pedrotmartinez> but it doesnt appear on the network-manager
<pedrotmartinez> any ideas?
<macd> adamonline46, and you installed e17 from apt? it would automatically install X as well.
<Pir8> Anyone ever come across this, sometimes within linux (Ubuntu/Mint in my case) firefox can play youtube and other videos with sound, other times no sound.
<macd> Pir8, its a known flash issue.
<Pir8> aaaah ok
<Pir8> so it'
<Pir8> so it isn't just me then.
<sigra> easy ubuntu runs on ubuntu..its for newbie ubuntu users..it does everthing for you in a gui..like install the media wmv and avi..and setup nvidia or ati and so on..and addes mtscore and alot more.
<sonja> how do i gain access to write in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols ?
<mrdinkles> For the Preference > Sessions > Visual > Edit Startup Program > Command-- What should this command be set at?
<X-nor> sigra: oh
<tritium> sigra: I'd advise against it.  Installing the packages you need is nearly as easy.
<wols> macd: why would it?
<macd> Pir8, the fixed flash is out, but it has a small error on install, should be fixed soon enough, if your on gutsy, for now you can manually install the hardy package
<Pir8> macd, interesting....thanks for sharing that I always thought it had something to do with my installation
<wols> adamonline46: install xorg
<tritium> sigra: ubuntu-restricted-extras goes a long way to installing codecs, etc.
<Gnea> anton__: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<macd> wols Im pretty sure its a pre-req.
<adamonline46> macd: I couldn't find E17 package, it was called 'enlightenment'.  That's what I would have figured, too, but when I type 'startx' I get a command not found error, and when I type 'enlightenent' I get an 'X erver not running' error...
<sigra> my extra's codec was greyed out.
<Pir8> macd I'm using Mint, which I think is built on gutsy...Shall investigate that. thanks mate.
<naxa> hi
<sigra> I was unable to install them..but easy ubuntu..pointed me to synaptic package to install alternative
<sigra> if not for easy ubuntu to show me..I had hunt the info ..easy ubuntu hunts info and resolves it in newbie fashion
<naxa> can someone give me a hint where can i ask something about a differential equtation right now?
<wols> macd: just cause you install a WM doesn't mean you'd want a X server
<macd> wols, maybe
<LjL> sigra: or one could just ask here.
<sigra> Yes this very nice place LjL but I didnt know about this chat for days when first getting ubuntu
<wols> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<blind> macd: alright, booted recovery mode, and it's stuck on configuring network interfaces again.... just let it sit?
<Gnea> anton__: if you need help figuring out what to put in for the ip range attributes, try this calculator: http://jodies.de/ipcalc
<sigra> exactly ubotu
<Demonho-br> nobody knows about the vpn ?
<macd> blind, or hit enter, or crtl+c
<Demonho-br> =\
<tritium> sigra: see the "use at your own risk" part of that statement
<Gnea> "use at your own risk"
<Demonho-br> "use at your owon risk"
<sigra> well alot when new is at your own risk.
<Gnea> it makes it "easy" to do what, exactly? :)
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: can you paste the output of iwconfig to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the link for your pastebin back here?
<macd> Gnea, hose apt.
<naxa> wols: i checked my ubuntu, no noacpi and anything helped. i didn't check yet what if i don't start X
<adamonline46> wols: Installing xserver-xorg right now, thank you :)
<wols> sigra: no. ubuntu is supported here. easyubuntu no so
<adamonline46> macd: Thank you, too
<anton__> Gnea: I am a newbie!
<tritium> sigra: we're advising you against it, obviously.  Seek help here instead.
<wols> adamonline46: install xorg
<Gnea> macd: you have won the ubuntu new year prize award!
<naxa> wols: it's freezing with or without noacpi
<Demonho-br> anton__, im too
<Gnea> anton__: exactly, that calculator will help :)
<adamonline46> wols: I tried that, it couldn't find package xorg...
<anton__> Hm
<anton__> Nope, but thanks anyway...
<Gnea> hrm
<sigra> well I am not advising to use easy ubuntu..I am asking about people that has used it and what they think..(ones that have used it)
<mrdinkles>  For the Preference > Sessions > Visual > Edit Startup Program > Command-- What should this command be set at
<blind> macd: okay, hit ctrl+c to skip it, it got through some things, and then it said it was using old /proc/something/something (it was only there for a few seconds) and to update old driver..
<remu> hello everyone, ive got a windows computer that houses all of my files for the home network, its running windows xp, when i watch videos from it on my laptop while im in windows xp, it works great, no stutter, no nothing, however, when i run ubuntu on the same laptop and try to watch the videos, they stutter, sometimes freeze for a few seconds (15-30) and then play again
<wols> sigra: ask in #easyubuntu as the name implies and don't take polls
<macd> sigra, well its unsupported, can break things, and we dont recommend it
<remu> does anyone know how i can fix that?
<aszwet1> macd no luck sir
<sigra> um I not taking polls.  I am learning about ubuntu?
<sigra> and thanks. I didnt know there was a chatchannel for easy ubuntu
<sigra> I check it out
<Gnea> anton__: well, it's a bit of a read, but... http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/
<tritium> sigra: asking people about it and what they think is, by definition, taking a poll
<macd> aszwet1, not sure what to tell you really, its very possible something you did earlier is conflicting and causing it not to work
<adamonline46> wols: Are you saying xserver-xorg is wrong?
<Gnea> anton__: anything you could possibly need to know about any kind of networking with linux is there
<sigra> well there is no shortage of judgement in ones self opinion in here.  Have nice day:)
<aszwet1> how can i check that kind of stuff macd?
<lleonard> I have a widescreen display and the usplash image is displaying out of proportion.  I tried changing the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf to 1680 x 1050 and regenerated the ramfs image, but it looks the same.  Is it not possible for usplash to use 1680 x 1050 resolution?
<aszwet1> and can you link me to that one website again?
<macd> aszwet1, by undoing everything you did earlier
<Gnea> anton__: chapter 2 should be what you're currently after
<Pir8> ok so all of a sudden my audio is borked
<naxa> is there a patch for gtk's file open window to display files as icons (like in nautilus)? if no, where exactly can i ask for it? it's a very needed feature... xp had it and now vista has much more than this... ubuntu cannot lack anymore
<wols> adamonline46: not sure if it pulls all needed dependencies
<macd> @aszwet1:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4023950
<Pir8> it's not just firefox....amarok nor pidgin are responding to any audio.
<aszwet1> thanks i'll start undoing everything :)
<pedrotmartinez> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49753/
<pedrotmartinez> here is the output
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: ok, looking
<kitche> naxa: huh gtk is just a toolkit really
<Gnea> Pir8: sounds like you have a half-duplex soundcard and a rogue process still has control of it. try this:  sudo lsof | grep dsp
<pedrotmartinez> ok, thanks robdig
<pedrotmartinez> I will be eternally glad if I can solve this
<X-nor> kitche: naxa: well, what toolkit do most gtk apps use for file chooser?
<Pir8> Gnea,  hmmmm how do I know it is a half-duplex soundcard ?
<naxa> kitche: erm, ok, what i want is an icon view for "file open" window. I cannot select the right pictures from 1000+ pictures without seeing them... where could i ask for this feature?
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: hmm, kinda sparse. what is the output from lspci | grep -i network
<X-nor> kitche: naxa: KDE with its kioslaves is a lot more powerful than most gtk solutions, at any rate
<blind> macd: well, i tried logging into gdm and after i entered the username/password, it just brought me to a blank brown screen (with a pointer... but nothing else is loading)
<Gnea> Pir8: because you can only run one sound app at a time. full duplex would allow multiple sound programs to run simultanously.
<remu> anyone know how to fix the samba issue? my windows box is hosting the files, im trying to access them from my ubuntu machine, the video stutters and lags when i play it, however it does not do that when i a play the files through windows, anyone?
<kitche> X-nor: good to know what I knew already
<Pir8> I see
<pedrotmartinez> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49754/
<pedrotmartinez> this is
<naxa> X-nor: it is right, but i don't really like KDE in other ways...
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: ok, looking
<macd> blind, yeah, thats expected, you need to fix your networking issue, then reboot in normal mode.
<Pir8> well I have been able to run pidgin and amarok together in the past and also watch movies....all at once in some cases.
<kompute1> Does anyone use a TTS application to have the computer read text???
<blind> how do i fix my networking issue if i can't log in?
<Pir8> Gnea, that command returned nothing
<zloog> #gnome
<naxa> X-nor: i tryed it a feveral times, but i always go back to gnome becouse i just can't get used to kde... it's frustrating for me, even if i learn how to do
<kompute1> I don't know how to open Ocra
<macd> blind, at console, hitting crtl+alt+f3
<naxa> things
<Gnea> Pir8: try this one: sudo lsof | grep libasound
<Pir8> aaah yes bunch of stuff shows up for that one
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: ok, the system is recognizing it, so that is good
<pedrotmartinez> yes
<Gnea> Pir8: could be esd or something else software that's allowing it
<blind> macd: ctrl+alt+f3 (as well as all the other ttys) doesn't give me a login.
<pedrotmartinez> and that makes me crazy
<pedrotmartinez> what can I do?
<macd> blind, hitting enter doesnt bring one up?
<anton__> I don't wanna have to configure a shitload of stuff....we had it working a couple of weeks ago, and now it's f*cked...
<anton__> why?
<Pir8> So how does one get out of this mess (without rebooting and or logging out) :)
<tritium> anton__: watch the language, please
<blind> macd: nope.
<kompute1> Does anyone use a TTS application to have the computer read text??? I don't know how to open Ocra, I tried installing Ksayit and KTTSmgr, but none of them seem to work. Does anyone have experince with Text-to-Speech?
<anton__> *nod*
<macd> blind, I dunno then :/
<macd> blind, I have a feeling one of us is missing some detail though
<Gnea> anton__: don't know, but if you want to do any kind of networking, then it's something you'll need to learn.
<anton__> Gnea: Like the simplest thing ever, setting up a LAN...
<blind> It's quite possible. I never had this much trouble with *my* dapper installation and the same card.
<anton__> what are the advantages of linux when you can't even get simple things to work?
<macd> blind, do you have other kernel versions to boot, or just one?
<Gnea> anton__: it is for many of us... but then we've already been through the swamp that it takes to learn it :)
<blind> no, i've got some others, i think.
<X-nor> naxa: the problem is the aversion to being modular, most software suffers from that
<zloog> does anyone know what --gtk-debug actually does?
<anton__> I tried letting firestarter configure it for me, but it says that eth1 wasn't ready.
<kazol> Do you guys know of any more GUI IRC clients (except konversation, xchat, irssi) with DCC support?
<Gnea> anton__: well the way i see it, you've got 2 choices: buckle down and read and figure it out, or sit here and cry about how unfair life is.
<X-nor> naxa: you can't just pop in another file manager - you MUST use what the author chose.. that kind of thing
<naxa> X-nor: i'm not sure what is this meaning becouse of my lacking english knowledge but is there a(n even temporary) solution? :)
<quaal> anyone use a gamepad in ubuntu
<naxa> X-nor: too bad...
<Gnea> quaal: yes
<kitche> x-nor: well techinally you can use another file manager if you want to
<anton__> Gnea: Nah, I'll get some down-to-earth linux ppl to help.
<naxa> X-nor: nautilus has icon view... maybe it can be patched?
<quaal> Gnea, which
<X-nor> naxa: i might be able to find something. but don't ever count on a binary path
<Pir8> hah found it
<B_166-ER-X> !trackerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackerd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pir8> Gnea believe it or not I had two torrent downloads.....killed those and sound is back again!
<Gnea> anton__: good luck with that.
<Pir8> go figure.
<B_166-ER-X> !trackerdIsEatingMyCpuAlive
<naxa> X-nor: i love to do make install
<Gnea> Pir8: lol weird
<otto_> is there a file in ubuntu similar to /etc/ttys for freebsd?
<X-nor> naxa: err, binary patch. you will have to rebuild GTK, probably edit it
<macd> naxa, thats the beauty of opensource, patch it, submit, watch it become.
<anton__> Gnea: Yeah, I know...most of them are up in the clouds, thinking great stuff about themselves...anyway, too ot. bye.
<naxa> macd: :)
<metropinko> Hey all, I just bought a refurbed comp with 7.04.  I'm trying to use the update manager and I don't know what my admin password is
<kitche> B_166-ER-X: just disable trackerd if you don't want to use it
<kompute1> Does anyone use a TTS application to have the computer read text??? I don't know how to open Ocra, I tried installing Ksayit and KTTSmgr, but none of them seem to work. Does anyone have experince with Text-to-Speech?
<lleonard> torrent downloading killed sound?  wow strange!  what torrent client (just curious)
<otto_> MetaBot, use your password
<B_166-ER-X> kitche 'how'?
<naxa> X-nor: if you could give me a hint i would be happy to rebuild...
<Pir8> Gnea there were two odd listing in the "sudo lsof | grep libasound" which were processes running as /usr/bin/ something....seemed odd
<kitche> metropinko: it's what your userpassword is
<Gnea> Pir8: yeah, lsof rocks for finding processes that aren't working right :)
<LjL> kompute1, the only decent TTS engine there is around is Festival, i bet all those applications you've tried need it installed. what language do you need it for?
<Pir8> Gnea thanks for your help though! much appreciated.
<X-nor> naxa: I'm not sure what, I generally don't do that kind of stuff. and many people are VERY averse and hostile so watch where you ask
<Gnea> Pir8: you're welcome, and happy new years
<otto_> anyone know how I could add another terminal with a custom getty script?
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: hmm, kinda sparse. what is the output from grep -i eth[01] /var/log/syslog
<Pir8> Gnea you too
<X-nor> naxa: especially the ones who wrote the file open dialog
<pedrotmartinez> robdig
<metropinko> i tried that, but there kitche, but there seems to be another admin username set up on here
<pedrotmartinez> I think I have done a very big mistake
<naxa> X-nor: you could be right...
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: what is that?
<naxa> X-nor: but it is also true, that many will turn from linux becouse of that...
<pedrotmartinez> I have seen I hadn't installed linux-restricted-modules
<X-nor> naxa: you will have to change the GtkFileChooser class probably
<pedrotmartinez> it  could be the reason
<naxa> X-nor: vista comes with more eye-candy icon viewing what is also useful
<naxa> X-nor: it's okay
<hvgotcodes> hey my super key is not working in awesome wm
<pedrotmartinez> after installed it, I think I have to reboot
<kompute1> LjL, hey again, I need it in english, KTTS was aking me to locate Festival, but I didn't know where to point it and /usr/bin/festival dd not work
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: yes, you need to do that. I have the same card, and it started right up with restricted driver
<Quentin> Hey there :)
<naxa> X-nor: i just don't know what should i add to it
<tritium> pedrotmartinez: use the restricted manager
<pedrotmartinez> I am going to reboot
<Shpook> Hello everyone. Is there a way to install 32-bit packages on a 64-bit system? I installed PulseAudio, and in order for Firefox and Flash to output sound to PulseAudio, I have to install a specific package. Are there any generic 32-bit wrappers?
<metropinko> i get this message: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<pedrotmartinez> and see if it works
<naxa> X-nor: and where to get the source :D (for ubuntu, by the way i think all is the same)
<Quentin> Please, is there anyone in here who a programm which could draw a graphic representation of  a postgres database ?
<pedrotmartinez> I will be back
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: good luck
<pedrotmartinez> thanks :)
<LjL> kompute1: ok, start by doing « echo "This is a test." | festival --tts » to see if festival itself works
<kitche> B_166-ER-X: See System -> Preferences -> Indexing Preferences and Disable indexing/watching. that will do what you want
<X-nor> naxa: yes, it's the same for everything, whether you wrote your own distro or have apt. tarballs, cvs, svn, etc
<naxa> um, yeah.. i guess
<X-nor> naxa: make sure it builds before you do any patching :P
<Quentin> please, nobody heard about something like that ?
<B_166-ER-X> kitche do i have to reboot or something ?  cause i did this and i see no difference
<naxa> X-nor: good idea :D
<hvgotcodes> can anyone help me get my super key working?
<macd> Quentin, nothing opensource, only some commercial applications.
<naxa> X-nor: will you help me further or it's my task from now?
<X-nor> naxa: likely someone else has done something regarding gtkfilechooser
<Quentin> ok thank you macd
<kompute1> LjL BRB, downloading it
<BlaenkDenum> can someone PLEASE help me out here, I'm trying to achieve the opposite effect of the -S flag on the zip command (-S INCLUDES hidden files and folders, I want to exclude them)
<macd> Quentin, if you want a web based management you can try phppgsqladmin
<X-nor> naxa: sense the extent of my code is Java and (now) Ruby
<X-nor> naxa: *since
<kitche> B_166-ER-X: check You can disable it in ->System ->Preferences ->Sessions. as well since it might be in there on bootup it will start
<phosphoricx> This is probably a simple question, somehow I enabled a virtual desktop switcher to appear each time my mouse reaches the edge of my screen, how do I turn it off?
<silvio> is the ubuntu 7.10 dekstop install cd, a live cd?
<phosphoricx> I'm using Gutsy
<wols> silvio: yes
<Shpook> X-nor: How was it learning Ruby? I'm starting to read and learn it now, and it seems simple enough, while still powerful.
<phosphoricx> installed, not liveCD
<quaal> Gnea, which gamepad
<silvio> wols; thankyou.
<LjL> kompute1: you'll also need a voice besides the "festival" package itself. get festvox-kallpc16k for male american english
<naxa> X-nor: I know no programming language except basic pascal :D
<pedrotmartinez> it didn't work
<pedrotmartinez> so we have to continue looking...
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: did you go to system->administration->restricted drivers manager?
<pedrotmartinez> yes
<naxa> X-nor: but no problem, i can do things based on other people's simple scripts. much of simple scripts altogether will give an ugly but working program...
<X-nor> naxa: yeah, not like I could help
<Shpook> Is there a way to install 32-bit packages in a 64-bit system?
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: and was the intel driver enabled?
<pedrotmartinez> it that place I have the package "in use"
<pedrotmartinez> yes, it is
<wols> Shpook: chroot
<naxa> X-nor: ok... maybe i go and check nautilus's source, too
<macd> Shpook, yes. chroot
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: hmm
<Dr_willis_> Shpook,  theres a way you can do a 32bit chroot.. good luck. :)
<metropinko> Can anyone help me locate my admin username and password (7.04)?
<X-nor> naxa: alternatively changing the file chooser might be pointless. just load via nautilus
<macd> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jdolan_> heh, i hope i don't need a chroot also.
<Shpook> Thanks everyone, that's all the guidance I need. Much Appreciated!
<wols> metropinko: there is only the password for your user, not "admin password"
<Dr_willis_> metropinko,  use live cd, look in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<jdolan_> i just installed ubuntu amd64 on my first ever 64 bit box.
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: is iwconfig showing any wireless cards now?
<Willabee> is there a shockwave for linux/
<X-nor> Willabee: no, but check out WINE
<jdolan_> and lo and behold binary games don't want to run, flash doesn't work, ..
<pedrotmartinez> no
<Willabee> ok
<pedrotmartinez> no wireless extensions
<macd> jdolan_, surprise surprise.
<kompute1> LjL what are the other voices I can install and do i gut apt-get install them?
<macd> jdolan_, unless you crave 64bit, just run 32bit.
<metropinko> i'm using that password when I try to use the update manager, but I get this message: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<naxa> X-nor: i want no workaround. I want file chooser to be ok forever.
<X-nor> at least Ubuntu is nice and tells you tainted drivers
<naxa> X-nor: i myself find it almost unbeliveable that it's not done already
<X-nor> naxa: always would be a workaround though. patch it yourself and you must update for eternity
 * macd knows the hardy 64bit flash works on gutsy.
<CaBlGuY> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LjL> kompute1: yes, of course, both festival and the voices can be obtained with apt-get or Synaptic. do an « apt-cache search festival » to list all the voices, or « apt-cache search festival english » for just the english ones
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: do you have both a wireless card and a wired connection?
<naxa> X-nor: I'm sorry to say that but sometimes linux's programmers are just plain stupid when it comes to the "human-friendly" thing
<Willabee> so following this tutorial should work right
<Willabee> http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/installing-wine-in-gutsy-gibbon.html
<pedrotmartinez> I dont know the difference...
<naxa> X-nor: no problem since I would suggest the patch to be added then :D
<silvio> does the ubuntu 7.10 desktop install/live cd include gcc?
<tritium> silvio: no
<naxa> X-nor: it would be easy to collect supporters, and someone would clean up the code
<kitche> silvio: yes but it's missing the stuff it needs to compile
<pedrotmartinez> I am sorry but I am spanish, and maybe my english is not fine sometimes
<pedrotmartinez> I do my best...
<X-nor> naxa: also, check out gconf-editor. something might be hidden there, as the babied down configuration pages suggest
<tritium> silvio: if you want to build from source, install the "build-essential" meta-package
<naxa> X-nor: I'll rember that, thanks
<pedrotmartinez> at this moment there is a wired connection in this room
<Willabee> i speak spanish pretty well
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: your iwconfig that you pasted earlier showed only two interfaces lo which is the loopback, and eth0. I'm curious if eth0 is your wireless card or if it is your normal ethernet card
<naxa> X-nor: now i have to go, bye!
<metropinko> when i enter my password for the update manager, i get this message: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '50331651' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpWFq6tx' as user root.
<metropinko> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<metropinko> Anyone know what to do?
<pedrotmartinez> oh
<silvio> ok, thanks tritium and kitche. :(
<pedrotmartinez> I think it is the ethernet one
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: btw, you english is fine. there is a spanish channel if you want to seek help there, #ubuntu-es
<pedrotmartinez> the one I am connected right now
<Dr_willis_> metropinko,  by default only the FIRST user you made has sudo rights. If you are trying to sudo as a differentuser. you might be getting that error.
<pedrotmartinez> I have done, but there was no lucky
<pedrotmartinez> because of that I came here
<naxa> X-nor: thank you for talking!
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: ok, so iwconfig isn't seeing your wireless card at all.
<metropinko> is there anyway to find out what that username and password is?
<pedrotmartinez> I think it doesn't
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: does another interface show up if you type ifconfig?
<pedrotmartinez> lets see
<CaBlGuY> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedrotmartinez> no
<pedrotmartinez> only eth0 and lo
<soldats> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<CaBlGuY> ummmmm  ok, I got some major issues goin on here...
<Dr_willis_> metropinko,  look int he /etc/passwd file for the user with the id of 1000, hes normally the first user. as for the password.. No idea there. You can reset/set the password from a live cd
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: hmm
<soldats> CaBlGuY, did you see
<CaBlGuY> someone wanna help me out with this..    fakeroot dpkg-dev patch
<tritium> metropinko: or, you can boot in to single-user (recovery) mode, and reset that user's passwd
<Shpook> So with a chroot setup, will 32-bit packages automatically install into it? and will a 64-bit application outside the chroot be able to access a dependency inside?
<CaBlGuY> soldats,   I'm sorry..  no..
<soldats> CaBlGuY,  i may not know but just ask and if someone who knows about it will surely answer
 * CaBlGuY directs soldats  attention to his former post...  /\
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: can you paste the output of this command? dmesg | grep ipw3945
<CaBlGuY> but actually, my main concern right now is I'm having issue with playing DVD's and I have all the correct codecs and apps installed..
<phosphoricx> any ideas?
<soldats> CaBlGuY, well you were looking at fake root so i assume you want su or sudo, but the people here are volunteers so just ask away and i hope someone can help you
<earthbound01> Is it howdy
<kitche> CaBlGuY: what is your issue with fakeroot?
<tritium> pedrotmartinez: if it's more than 3 lines, please don't paste here.  use pastebin
<Willabee> ok i have wine installed
<soldats> CaBlGuY, 0o is it a restriced one
<Willabee> so where should i download/install firefox and shockwave
<naxa> X-nor: sorry one more question. Which package contains gnome source and how can i get it?
<robdig> tritium: pedrotmartinez thanks, i meant to say pastebin...he's been using it already
<Dr_willis_> Willabee,  firefox is in the repos.. 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<tritium> robdig: :)
<naxa> X-nor: and where will i find the files after getting the package? :D
<metropinko> tri: when i reboot in safe mode, how do i go about changing the password
<ewook> Question: is webmin a discontinued package with the 7.10 release?
<cheuk> hi, can someone tell me how i can give a non-root user access to well-known ports?
<CaBlGuY> kitche,   I dunno actually..  I was trying to enable libdvdread3  and that's the error I kept getting..
<tritium> naxa: apt-get source <packagename>
<soldats> naxa, run where firefox in a terminal
<naxa> soldats: good hint...
<pedrotmartinez> http://pastebin.com/m65c724f4
<sonja> how do i share my printer?
<pedrotmartinez> here it is
<CaBlGuY> and I was using sudo when running the command..
<metropinko> sorry, i've only been using ubuntu for two days and don't know very much about programming (obviously)
<sonja> with my housemates?
<c01100011> anyway to get shortcuts to webapps in Avant Window Navigator.
<naxa> tritium: don't you know which package is "gnome" ? :D
<tritium> naxa: there are several
<pedrotmartinez> what is the package of the kernel sources?
<tritium> naxa: gnome is not simply one package
<Pir8> If I have a dvd (not as an image but) as raw files...how can I play it without burning to a dvd ?
<Dr_willis_> gnome is a way of life. :)
<ewook> naxa: apt-cache search gnome
<Dr_willis_> Pir8,  vlc can play the files.
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: ah, there is a switch somewhere on your laptop that turns wireless card on and off, i think it is set to off right now, can you check?
<Pir8> nice
<Pir8> Thanks Dr_willis
<Shpook> Anyone here have a PulseAudio sound server set up, especially 64-bit?
<ewook> Pir8: vlc perhaps
<pedrotmartinez> mmm
<pedrotmartinez> let's check
<naxa> tritium: i mean what packages i need to build a new gtkfilechooser
<naxa> ewook: thanks for hint
<CaBlGuY> kitche,   so, any ideas?
<tritium> naxa: likely a gtk package, not a gnome package
<naxa> tritium: how would you find out? what are the google keywords? :)
<nixnoob> anyone running gutsy on a Asus C90s?
<elrenardo> pir8 : try to mount it with mount and a dvd type ?
<overridex> is there a log of when vino connections connect and disconnect anywhere?
<naxa> tritium: google is my friend but i don't speak his language yet...
<biggiboy> ho
<biggiboy> hi
<pedrotmartinez> mmm
<Pir8> elrenardo, it isn't an image, simply the dvd contents extracted as VOB files and such.
<ewook> !locale channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locale channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> kitche, ??
<pedrotmartinez> I cannot find a switch
<pedrotmartinez> but
<CaBlGuY> or anyone that know anyhting about DVD playback..
<kitche> CaBlGuY: never seen that error
<Dr_willis_> Pir8,  ive watached vob files with vlc befor
<tritium> naxa: one of the libgtk packages
<soldats> naxa, goole the google syntax ie. define:boy will give definitions of the word boy
<pedrotmartinez> in the F1, I can see the draw of that in other color
<naxa> tritium: thank you! :) bye
<pedrotmartinez> and in a position like the | is in the number one
<Pir8> elrenardo, absolutely, vlc works...sweeet :) thanks  :)
<Gnea> quaal: http://www.saitek.com/uk/prod/p990.htm
<pedrotmartinez> but when I try it with Alt or Ctrl it doesnt happen anything
<biggiboy> does anyone know if ATI 128  rage  all in wonder will work with wobbly windows
<nixnoob> biggiboy, yes it will
<biggiboy> its bugging me that it won't work
<pedrotmartinez> ey!!!!!
<quaal> Gnea, ah ok
<pedrotmartinez> I did it!!!!
<quaal> looks like the logitech dual action
<foso> can anyone tell me what program the dock in this screenshot is? http://www.ubuntu-art.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/70611-2.jpg ?
<pedrotmartinez> robdig!
<quaal> which i just tried
<quaal> works fine
<biggiboy> nixnoob how
<elrenardo> credit back to Dr_willis_   ;)
<nixnoob> biggiboy which driver are you using?
<Gnea> quaal: it's pretty much pnp
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: hurray!
<biggiboy> hang on i'll tell you
<uzerzero> foso: that is AWN
<Dr_willis_> Huh? :)
 * Dr_willis_ wakes up
<nixnoob> anyone running gutsy on a Asus C90s?
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: so you may need to reboot with it on to get it going
<foso> uzerzero thanks, i have tried that before without getting it to showup anywhere besides my apps tab
<nixnoob> foso, its avant-window-navigator
<pedrotmartinez> thank you very much!!
<biggiboy> ati - ATI Mach8, Mach32,
<robdig> pedrotmartinez: np
<biggiboy> at generic one
<X-nor> is there a preferred way to keeping development versions of certain libraries?
<overridex> is there a log of when vino connections connect and disconnect anywhere?
<uzerzero> fozo: do you have compiz-fusion installed? awn won't work without that
<tritium> X-nor: keeping?  What do you mean?
<biggiboy> is that bad nix
<foso> uzerzero yes i do
<nixnoob> biggiboy, try using the new fglrx driver from the ATI site I believe its called Catalyst 7-12
<X-nor> tritium: well, installing without trashing the distribution packages
<nixnoob> biggiboy, you made a mistake with ATI+Linux, better to go with Nvidia
<tritium> X-nor: there are many -dev packages in the repos
<c01100011> is there a prism package anywhere  ?
<uzerzero> foso: and you say that awn won't show up on your desktop?
<biggiboy> nix i just found the card laying around the house
<tritium> X-nor: and they don't trash your install
<biggiboy> : - )
<nixnoob> foso, I think the AWN in the ubuntu repos is broken...
<X-nor> tritium: development versions of libraries
<biggiboy> nix what do you recomend to buy
<biggiboy> cheap
<Willabee> ok
<nixnoob> foso, try the daily
<tritium> !enter | biggiboy
<ubotu> biggiboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<biggiboy> has to be pci though
<phosphoricx> hello, I have a question about desktop switching?
<Willabee> i'm trying to install a windows firefox so i can run shockwave things
<uzerzero> foso: yes, try compiling awn from source, i had to do this on an earlier installation
<Willabee> i have the install file, but now i'm stuck
<Dr_willis_> I used AWN from --> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<biggiboy> ok
<nixnoob> biggiboy, if you go with any Nvidia card with 128 ram it will vastly outperform the ATI in a *nix box
<tritium> X-nor: yes, each library in the repos has a lib package and a lib-dev package.  The lib package has the the shared libs, and the -dev package has the header files.
<biggiboy> my ati is 128
<Mechdave> phosphoricx, just ask, don't ask to ask
<X-nor> tritium: yes, those headers are FOR development, but they are releases
<macd> Im having an issue with mtop being configured via dpkg: http://pastie.caboo.se/132598
<rich1> hi.  how do i uninstall a deb file.
<bigjohnto> i have a share on windows that i want to mount on linux, the share is being mounted via smbshare, now the issue is that the smbconf file either specifies a domain or a workgroup.  the user that is mounting the share is a local user on a server, now the server itself is part of a domain.  the local user has admin privs.  When i try to mount the directory as the local user it just fails since the user is not part of a domain and in th
<schizophreni> can someone help me instlaling my webcam?
<X-nor> tritium: devel versions, as in cvs version of qt
<nixnoob> biggiboy, I think you can get some 256 cards for under 50$ now, perhaps an FX series or a 7000 series card will do just fine
<biggiboy> k thanks
<Dr_willis_> !webcam | schizophreni
<ubotu> schizophreni: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<foso> uzerzero, im mostly a newb, is there somewhere that tells you how to do that?
<biggiboy> thanks for your help
<nixnoob> no prob
<schizophreni> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankw
<rich1> !ubotu deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<uzerzero> foso: most compiling consists of ./configure, sudo make, sudo make install
<Dr_willis_> schizophreni,  good luck FINDING a webcam that works :)
<nixnoob> seriously, don't overdo the ubotu thing guys its annoying.
<phosphoricx> Wsomehow I enabled a virtual desktop switcher to appear each time my mouse reaches the edge of my screen, how do I turn it off?
<wols> nixnoob: you cannot buy FX series and you seriously wouldnÄt want to
<rich1> !ubotu remove deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove deb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<X-nor> tritium: like is there a way to set the precedence of /lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib, and just delete the local one if it causes problems?
<uzerzero> foso if not, try google. maybe something like awn compile instructions ubuntu
<wols> rich1: aptitude remove <package>
<mchao1> hey guys, I am trying a live cd on a friends computer and it just hangs after we select run or install ubuntu
<tritium> X-nor: not really, no
<rich1> wols: even if i didn't install it with aptitude?
<X-nor> tritium: so, chroot jail is the only option?
<kompute1> LjL - I installed the voices, not I get "Linux: can't open /dev/dsp" when i echo text and pipe it through festival
<nixnoob> mchao1, edit the boot line and remove quiet splash and tell us what it says before it hangs.
<wols> X-nor: /etc/ld.so.conf but you don't want to play with it
<foso> uzerzero,thanks, ill see what i can do
<tritium> X-nor: I'd definitely use schroot
<wols> rich1: is it a .deb?
<otto_> is there a way to make adduser read from the standard input like 'adduser -f -' in freebsd?
<mchao1> nixnoob, how do I edit the boot line?
<bigjohnto>  i have a share on windows that i want to mount on linux, the share is being mounted via smbshare, now the issue is that the smbconf file either specifies a domain or a workgroup.  the user that is mounting the share is a local user on a server, now the server itself is part of a domain.  the local user has admin privs.  When i try to mount the directory as the local user it just fails since the user is not part of a domain and in t
<rich1> wols: yes.  the kind you click and it brings up an install window.
<nixnoob> mchao1, I think you can press "e" at the menu to edit the boot line.
<wols> !repeat | bigjohnto
<ubotu> bigjohnto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> kompute1, uhm, are you on KDE?
<wols> rich1: then aptitude will work
<biggiboy> later
<rich1> wols: thanks.  i'll try now.
<X-nor> tritium: wait, isn't there ld library path or something. but not sure if it's actually acted upon by the loader
<phalacee> is Scribus available for GNOME, or is it KDE only?
<kazol2> Does anyone here know of GUI IRC clients (besides konversation, Xchat, and irssi)?
<kompute1> LjL no just plain ubuntu (gnome)
<IndyGunFreak> kazol2: there's kvirc
<X-nor> kazol2: can use Pidgin but not sure how that works as it's mainly an IM client
<Willabee> also, is there anyway to load gameguard using wine/
<nixnoob> kazo12, pidgin and gaim have built in IRC clients
<sunogbaga> kazol2: irssi isn't gui
<IndyGunFreak> X-nor: thats blasphemy...lol
<LjL> kompute1: oh, i thought you were on KDE given you tried kttsd etc... i don't know, i'm on KDE myself, it's possible that /dev/dsp is blocked by the GNOME sound daemon i guess
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a great IM client.. not a good irc client
<kitche> kazol2: well considering irssi is not a GUI client I would look at xchat-gnome and some of the kde variants
<stunatra> kazol2, LostIRC
<kompute1> LjL i tried kttsd because it was the only choice i was given
<kazol2> sunogbaga: I know, problem is, the clients I've tried don't have good DCC support.
<kazol2> DCC downloads stop after only 1.9GiB.
<nixnoob> only
<X-nor> I use irssi but i have like 26 vertical lines maximum
<sunogbaga> kazol2: i haven't tried dccing files more than 1G but i think i'm fine with irssi's dcc
<Shpook> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> kompute1, what are you looking for exactly? a screen reader, or just a wait to read text files aloud...?
<nixnoob> anyone running gutsy on a Asus C90s?
<sunogbaga> kazol2: i think there's an irc client for firefox.
<nbeck> Can anyone offer some serious help for a noob, regarding a foul-up I made while trying to edit the splash screen in the root menu?
<Evolution2> hey guys I was wondering why my partition icons are not showing up under "storage media" they are mounted and I can access them from /media/... help please
<nixnoob> nbeck ask more specific questions
<WhyAllTehNicksTa> i'm getting "size mismatch" left and right... are the repos having some problems?
<otto_> does ubuntu use a different adduser than other distros?
<rich1> uggghhh!!! is anyone else having trouble playing yahoo chess using opera?
<kompute1> LjL I'm looking for TTS - I have KSayIt to work, but theres a lot of echo in the voice
<nbeck> I edited the root menu to adjust my splash screen to VGA=791 and  I put it in the wrong place.  Now my ubuntu will not boot up.  It's saying please append a correct "root=" and won't even start up in recovery mode.  I need somebody to go through the command errors I have written down and tell me how to edit out the VGA=791 if that's even possible.
<kitche> otto_: not that I know of they might have linked it to pam or soemthing
<otto_> kitche, the man page on my gutsy box is different than the man pages anywhere else...specifically there are no singlechar options like -f
<wolo> Yoyoyo anyone here using a PPC?
<X-nor> man -f
<LjL> kompute1: echo? that's weird... Festival's voices certainly aren't top quality (not comparable to most commercial TTS, no), but *echo* is kind of weird
<X-nor> whoops
<Shpook> Okay, I have a chroot set up. Now when I type "sudo chroot /var/chroot/gutsy" in the terminal, I get this message: "id: cannot find name for group ID 120"
<nbeck> It's saying Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs ou unknown-block (8,3).
<nixnoob> nbeck, you can edit the boot line on the fly from the grub menu using the "e" key on the appropriate kernel, once it boots you can then edit your /grub/menu.lst from the desktop environment
<X-nor> otto_: man man shows man -f as an option, though
<kompute1> LjL any idea how I can use AT&T voices or other voices?
<nixnoob> nbeck, you are trying to put the fancy bootsplash with the hand print huh? yes VGA=791 is supposed to be there.
<otto_> X-nor, I was referring to the options on man adduser
<X-nor> otto_: oh, let me see
<nbeck> Yeah, but I think I inserted it in the wrong place because I can't even load anything anymore.
<nickrud> otto_, the adduser in ubuntu comes from debian, which was written for debian
<nbeck> I hit the E and deleted the vga=791 from the Kernel but it still won't boot up, and next time I restart it's still there.
<nixnoob> nbeck, you must be able to get to grub menu?  you can hit escape to choose kernels and then edit its with "e"
<LjL> kompute1, not really, i don't think they're supported by festival, i really think you'd have to resort to commercial third-party solutions
<nixnoob> nbeck, ofcourse its still there, it only goes away for that one boot, you must have changed something else, try booting from single user mode.
<nbeck> Yeah, I did that and got rid of the vga part but it's still not booting.  It's only loading to kernel=panic-not synching VFS.
<kompute1> LjL I swiched the audio from aRts to ALSA, that took away the echo
<nbeck> How do I go about that nix?
<Rufus_> how would i launch a desklet?
<pradeep> How do I have multiple versions of glibc present?
<Rufus_> !desklet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<X-nor> otto_: are you thinking about useradd, or just a different distro's adduser?
<soldats> Rufus_, which one
<nixnoob> nbeck when you hit esc to see the grub menu there should be a kernel listed with the same version as yours but it wil say recovery mode next to it
<Rufus_> soldats, the one i downloaded
<nixnoob> nbeck, just be careful because you will be logged in as root
<nbeck> Yeah, it runs the code and then stops at the same place.
<nickrud> otto_, if you want to see it's pedigree, /usr/share/doc/adduser/copyright
<pradeep> I have a program which needs an older version of libc
<nbeck> Kernel panic, unable to mount root fs ov unknown-block(8,3)
<otto_> X-nor, well the man pages I found for adduser online were different than what was on gutsy...what I am trying to do is emulate the freebsd "adduser -f -"
<Rufus_> any ideas?
<nixnoob> nbeck, even in recovery mode?
<nbeck> Yeah
<otto_> X-nor, which adds a user using the standard input instead of asking questions
<nixnoob> nbeck, I have no idea then.
<soldats> Rufus_, whats the name of desklet
<Rufus_> DiskSpace
<nixnoob> nbeck, try booting from a live disk and reinstalling grub
<rich1> has anyone tried playing yahoo chess using opera?  this is killing me.
<jimmygoon> yahoo chess?
<rich1> yes.  chess on yahoo.
<soldats> Rufus_, did you try to run it via command line ie "diskspace" in a terminba'
<Shpook> When I type in "sudo chroot /var/chroot/gutsy" I get the error "id: cannot find name for group ID 120"   Anyone know why?
<WhyAllTehNicksTa> apt-get giving me size mismatch on half the things i try to install... anyone?
<LjL> kompute1: other TTS frontends / screen readers specifically for GNOME aside from "gnome-orca" are "lsr" and "gnopernicus", in case you want to give those a try. the audio quality will still depends on festival though
<rich1> opera keeps failing with it.
<soldats> terminal
<otto_> X-nor, in short, I need to add a user from a script so it can't ask any questions
<nbeck> alright.  One last question nix.  Can I write out my kernal and you see if there's any other flaw that stands out on it?
<Rufus_> soldats, isnt there a thing in system > preferences?
<nickrud> otto_, you are definitely confusing addusers, since the ubuntu one doesn't ask questions
<kompute1> LjL I do, but I have no idea how to open orca...
<nixnoob> nbeck , I have nothing to check it against right now cuz my nix box is temporarily out of commision but ill take a look
<soldats> Rufus_, yes for disk space you should be able to go to administrator > system monitor for disk usage
<nbeck> <2-dec1-490f-9d160bf317255e6fd ro quiet splash vga=791
<macd> nickrud, doesnt useradd limit you to only a few accounts?
<Rufus_> i mean to launch the desklet
<nixnoob> nbeck, Is that the whole thing?
<nbeck> yeah
<LjL> kompute1: cannot help you must since i don't have GNOME... if it's not in the menu, you can always try « dpkg -L gnome-orca | grep bin » to see what the main executable program is
<X-nor> otto_: oh, you'll have to use useradd I believe
<macd> nickrud, err adduser
<nixnoob> nbeck try adding root= to the begining of that
<WhyAllTehNicksTa> you people are no help
<soldats> Rufus_, ahh if it didnt add itself to the menu thne youd have to add it yourself
<nbeck> kay, I'll give it a shot.  Appreciated.
<Rufus_> where can i find the menu
<nickrud> macd, what do you mean? it's designed for use in install scripts, so it can create any account
<X-nor> macd: useradd is the command line one, adduser is the interactive one
<otto_> nickrud, sure it does, unless there is a way to specify... if I do "adduser user --disabled-login" it will still ask for the username and stuff
<soldats> Rufus_, 1 sec
<otto_> I'll read the useradd man page
<nixnoob> man is brutal
<adamonline46> I just got my file server ready to start moving files over.  I was thinking FTP for uploads, for the error checking/speed/filesize reasons.  At the same time I'd like to be able to map the drives from both Linux and WinXP, so I guess I'd need Samba, too, for the Windows aspect of it.  Is there a better protocol than Samba to use for Linux to Linux sharing? Does my plan sound alright?  Is there anyone who's got a fileserver and some ad
<ewook> man woman - No manual entry for woman
<Shpook> Ugh, this chroot is driving me crazy.
<maynards-girl> what version of ubuntu do i need if I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macBook?
<nixnoob> adamonline46 yes you need samba
<mchao1> nixnoob, thanks that seemed to work
<otto_> but I just want to use a function to create a user with the name, homedir, and shell that I specify and NO password
<maek> can you do a purge like thing with autoremove? im removing amarok and its got like 20 pkgs left for autoremove and I want to make sure to get all there bits. thanks.
<nixnoob> nbeck, sometimes the answer is simple.
<maek> maynards-girl: powerpc or intel?
<maynards-girl> maek, intel
<maek> maynards-girl: you should use x86
<maynards-girl> maek, ok thank you
<soldats> Rufus_, justa quick question the the applet tell you how mych space you have left, if so ca you try to use nautilus and chack disk space, if not if you rclick on the task bar and add new item there may be a diskspace item
<adamonline46> maynards-girl: Don't use the X64 version, your wireless won't work for now...
<X-nor> otto_: no password as in disabled account?
<maek> maynards-girl: called "standard" from the download page
<X-nor> otto_: -p : the default is to disable the account
<nixnoob> X64 drivers usually suck.
<nickrud> otto_, then you should probably use the --system option
<nixnoob> or don't exist
<Rufus_> soldats, find it?
<otto_> it shouldnt be something a user can log in as
<maynards-girl> so the norml 7.10 will work then?
<Burlynn> maynards-girl: yes.
<maek> maynards-girl: yeah, if you just go to the download page and pick your mirror, you want all the defaults.
<santos_luis> hi ppl
<robdig> hi
<nickrud> otto_, so it's a system user, not a regular user , you probably want --system --no-login --no-create-home
<santos_luis> can someone help me with ctags?
<otto_> but you should still be able to su into the account as root
<soldats> Rufus_, hmm i dont know too much about it i was trying to think of a way for it to work. i havent used gnome in a while i use xfce but im trying to remember how to fix your problem, i used the applet before but i cant remember
<maynards-girl> so not the 64bit. just the standard.  thanks all!
<soldats> sorry
<soldats> ill look into it
<Burlynn> maynards-girl: i would suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<santos_luis> my ctgas dont map functions like scanf socket
<nickrud> otto_, then I don't think you can have --no-login, since that prevents a shell being assigned
<Burlynn> maynards-girl: your wireless more than likely wont work on a fresh install without additional drivers
<maynards-girl> burlynn, thank you
<Burlynn> no problem
<CUBeR64> Hi, I was just wondering, if I had Xubuntu installed, would I be able to change the interface to blackbox rather than xfce?
<nickrud> otto_, or more correctly, the shell is assigned to /bin/false
<otto_> nickrud, the equivalent that I am trying to do is freebsd's adduser with '-w no' which disables the password...it seems like that is the same as --disabled-password on the ubuntu adduser
<foso> sudo apt-get install build-essential autotools-dev libxdamage-dev libxcomposite-dev libgnome2-common libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-vfs-dev libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnomevfs2-0 libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome2-0 libwnck-common python-gtk2 python-gconf bzr gnome-common python-dev python-gtk2-dev python-cairo-dev python-gconf python-gnome2-dev gnome-icon-theme python-glade2 librsvg2-common, python-gno
<foso> me2-extras
<therethinker> If I have an ubuntu install, and I move the HDD to a completely different computer, will it work?
<otto_> nickrud, --disabled-password still allows login just not with a password
<foso> sorry all, wrong window!
<Odd-rationale> therethinker: Maybe.
<therethinker> Odd-rationale: exactly what I figured, thanks
<Burlynn> therethinker: it could, but its not reccomended .. your running on totally different hardware
<nickrud> otto_, sounds similar. I don't have any experience with bsd at all, though
<otto_> nickrud, neither do I :) that's why this is difficult to move over to ubuntu since I dont really know what the options do
<X-nor> otto_: right, it's not just switching to a new distro..
<santos_luis> back
<nickrud> otto_, su-ing from root is logging in, remember
<Rufus_> how do i install adesklets?
<Rufus_> the package
<Dr_willis_> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rufus_> !adesklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adesklets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.   I saw a tutorial on that once..  I just went to the desklets web site and downloaded it.
<nickrud> !info adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2build1 (gutsy), package size 204 kB, installed size 572 kB
<nickrud> Rufus_, you'd look for it in synaptic
<Dr_willis_> theres a 'desklets' and an 'adesklets' it seems :)
<CUBeR64> Hi, I was just wondering, if I had Xubuntu installed, would I be able to change the interface to blackbox rather than xcfe?
<wols_> CUBeR64: yes
<CUBeR64> wols_: thank you :)
<nickrud> CUBeR64, you can have as many desktops as you like, and switch freely between them
<jbwarnken_> hi I have an issue with firefox in ubuntu it keeps greying out and stalling a lot
<otto_> nickrud, and X-nor actually...it looks like 'useradd user' might be all I need...I tested it and it has no password but you can 'su user' as root
<CUBeR64> nickrud: sweet, thank you :)
<otto_> so thanks :)
<nickrud> otto_, nothing like the low level commands :)
<kitche> jbwarnken_: yeah the greying out is from compiz
<jbwarnken_> so what to do then ?
<phosphoricx> Somehow I enabled a virtual desktop switcher to appear each time my mouse reaches the edge of my screen, how do I turn it off?
<maek> jbwarnken_: its showing up as gray because of compiz, its not slowing down because of it. are you behind a proxy? is your dns setup? do you have your host name in /etc/hosts for your loopback? do you have ipv6 enabled?
<magic_ninja> !icewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> !ice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xplicit> my cd drive is being awkward is it hard to set up my laptop on the same network so i can just use my motherboards network boot option?
<phosphoricx> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<maek> jbwarnken_: sorry if thats not clear. if you were not using compiz you would not notice it because it wouldnt be gray but it would still slow down.
<jbwarnken_> well it slows down stops even then goes bakc to normal  just started this and is a nusciance
<jbwarnken_> so I switched to Opera
<maek> jbwarnken_: the same thing happens to me at work when im behind a proxy but not at home. and this is on my laptop so its the same machine
<rich1> jbwarnken_: are you having any flash or java problems with opera?
<jbwarnken_> none so far
<jbwarnken_> firefox has some quirks  form time to time
<rich1> jbwarnken_: try yahoo chess, if you don't mind and see if it works for you.  it never does for me.
<jbwarnken_> only thing bothers me I cannto use my Stumbleupon toolbar in Opera
<Dr_willis_> jbwarnken_,  heh - thts an addictive addon
<phalacee> is Scribus available for GNOME, or is it KDE only?
<nickrud> heh. I abandoned that one when I realized what a time sink it was
<high-freq> anyone know of a gui asm for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  you can run gnome and kde apps on each others desktop just fine.
<mythomaniac> anyone have experience with the gnome-schedule?
<phalacee> Dr_willis, really? I had no idea.
<jbwarnken_> but no proxies here
<phalacee> wow, that makes life alot easier
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  its  alwyas been that way. :)  Linux  is so 'inclusive' :) heh heh
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  now running the gnome and kde file managers both at the same time used to cause some issues.. but not much any more.
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  of course your memory ussage will increase a bit by using both gnome and kde also.
<lextori> I lost power while booting earlier today and now ubuntu won't boot completely, it throws me a few error messages and kicks me to the console(like I'd booted to recovery mode) Any ideas where to start fixing the problem?
<Dr_willis_> lextori,  fsck the filesystems for a start.
<Burlynn> if your running gnome and install kde apps its got to install all the kde libs also though, which can be large, just an fyi
<Dr_willis_> lextori,  look for any error messages also while it boots.
<phalacee> Dr_willis, what about the dependencies on KDE and so forth?
<tsukasa> question, (slightly wrong channel, but..), i got metacity running as my window manager in os-x's X11, but the gtk2 themes arent working. gtk2 is installed. is there some fundamental thing im not understanding about how ubuntu sets up metacity?
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  when you apt-get install whatever-kde-app   it should install them all
<high-freq> anyone know of a gui asm for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  i always install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<lextori> Dr_Willis, I've copied a few down, it says that it's attempting to resume from /dev/disk/bu-uuid/(really long hex string I can type out in nessicary)
 * nickrud hexes Dr_willis 
<astro76> phalacee, it is all handled automatically, but FYI, Scribus is not a KDE app, it's just QT and requires just a qt lib
<bewst> Is it expected that the config file installed for my gutsy kernel sets CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y ?
<Dr_willis_> !asm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phalacee> Dr_willis, I'm using the GUI for ubuntu, but I was wondering if I would need to install something like KDE-Common when I install my first KDE app?
<high-freq> asm is assembly as in the programming language
<bewst> Every kernel I try to build comes out 6x the size of the ones in the distro
<kitche> !info nasm | high-freq
<ubotu> high-freq: nasm: General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.38-1.2build1 (gutsy), package size 1520 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<Dr_willis_> phalacee,  the package manager handles all the needed deps for the programs. you shouldent have any problems
<maek> phalacee: if you install say amarok or k3b it will install all the kde bits you need
 * robdig thinks the closest thing to a gui for assembly programming is vi :)
<nickrud> lextori, that's the swap partition the uuid is mentioning, the real errors come later
<high-freq> ya i know nasm...did'nt know if there was some gui for asm
<phalacee> okay, cool
<tsukasa> question, (slightly wrong channel, but..), i got metacity running as my window manager in os-x's X11, but the gtk2 themes arent working. gtk2 is installed. is there some fundamental thing im not understanding about how ubuntu sets up metacity?
<krammer> how can I get the force quit program??
<phalacee> I figured it would need some KDE core libs or some such
<kitche> high-freq: why would there be a gui for asm?
<nickrud> robdig, doesn't eclipse have some assembler :)
<high-freq> like i said ..didn't know if somebody made it look "pretty" lol
<Nostahl> what are the main differences besides stock window managers between ubuntu and xubuntu
<Burlynn> phalacee: its going to install them all if the program needs it
<robdig> nickrud: dunno, haven't used eclipse
<Dr_willis_> Nostahl,  one is GNOME, the other is XFCE
<high-freq> u know this button does this and this does this procedure..and so forth
<kitche> Nostahl: they use different desktop environment that is all
<phalacee> krammer, you can use a 'kill' command from the terminal if you know the process id (this can be found using the ps command on the terminal too)
<Nostahl> other then that there the same backend?
<Nostahl> ok
<Dr_willis_> Nostahl,  Other then that.. the installed apps Might differ a little.
<soldats> Nostahl, xfce is more minimal than gnome
<Nostahl> so i can still talk here if i have xubuntu? :P
<Dr_willis_> Nostahl,   The core is about the same. :) you can alwyas install the stuff ya want.
<nickrud> Nostahl, ubuntu will install openoffice, xubuntu will give you gnumeric and abiword iirc
<bewst> s it expected that the config file installed for my gutsy kernel sets CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y ?
<Dr_willis_> Nostahl,  This is irc.. any irc client will let ya do that.
<Dr_willis_> Nostahl,  Install xchat on xubuntu, and there ya go.
<Nostahl> well some irc's are snooty hehe
<krammer> Phalacee thanks but i would like to have force quit on my desktop i had it before but i forgot how to install it
<Nostahl> so some of them wont like you if you talk in the room thats not for your specific distro hehe
<Nostahl> ie... debian
<Nostahl> debian is a snooty room
<Dr_willis_> Debian  is real snooty. :)
<Dr_willis_> heh heh
<Dr_willis_> SnootyLinux
<soldats> Nostahl, well in xubuntu i really didnt understand your question sorry
<robdig> nickrud: now when i used to program lots of assembler, the editor was called SPF...
<MrPiracy> anyone got Direct Rendering off a intel 946gz videocard?
<Dr_willis_> all the Ubuntu Variants are  the same under the 'skin' :)
<Nostahl> soldats ah i was just wondering if volman came out of the box or if i had to set it up with xubuntu
<BlaenkDenum> can someone please help me with wildcards, I'm trying to match for hidden files and folders, please, I have this so far \*/.\*
<nickrud> robdig, I stopped after 6502 code, and that was done with backspace, up, down, left, right :)
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  you can always try 'echo YOURPATTERN' to see what its matching.. but i dont see what you are trying to do exactly
<MrPiracy> i got Direct Rendering enabled when i uninstalled xserver-xgl
<soldats> Nostahl, see i really am not sure what volman is i guess i could google it, ill check
<MrPiracy> but then i lost many other things :(
<robdig> nickrud: :)
<Nostahl> i found out something interesting tonight... its not good to burn iso's at 40+ x's write speed
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: thanks for the help, I'm trying to match for hidden files and folders ( .blah, .svn/, etc.)
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  and .* dont do it ?
<Nostahl> it corrupted my xubuntu cd when i did it at 40+ heh
<robdig> Nostahl: but its a good way to make coasters :)
<Nostahl> so i reburned a new one at 8 x and went for some tea while i waited lmao
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: for some reason no, I had that before and it wouldn't work
<soldats> Nostahl, http://foo-projects.org/~benny/projects/thunar-volman/index.html
<Nostahl> i just got my first cd burner couple weeks ago and a stack of 100 cd's hehe so im learning all about cd burning now lmao
<Ttech> I got a question, why is it when  I use TightVPN it causes my system to "crahs" and basically just log me out every time
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,   try  'echo .*' it prints put all the . file a and . dirs here...
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: okay
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  it also prints out . and .. :) which is proberly NOT what you want.
<soldats> Nostahl, i heard there was a bug in it so you may have to compile it
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: exactly, that's why it didn't work
<Nostahl> soldats bug in what?
<cheaa> i just installed kubuntu and i enabled a driver and went to reboot and on the startup part everything loads except "powernowd" etc/rc2.d/s20powernowd 156: cannot create sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_govenor dir non existant
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  Filter out the . and .. then with sed/awk :)
<qukk> Um, hello! I'm trying to install Ubuntu server edition, and my keyboard isn't responding when trying to install from the CD. It works on the splash screen, but stops working at the language select screen. It is an old-style AT keyboard. Num-lock even stops working... Can anyone kindly help with this?
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: because I'm trying to zip a directory, using the -x parameter to exclude hidden files and folders
<soldats> Nostahl, volman
<cheaa> error message might not be quite right, wrote it down quick
<Nostahl> soldats ah
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  or trim out the first 5 characters with cut, perhaps.
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: sorry?
<Nostahl> i was using debian etch on my laptop but i found i had change to debian lenny wichis the testing version just to get volman
<Nostahl> so im checkin out xubuntu
<Nostahl> i like the xfce wm
<cheaa> anybody?
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  You could try mc, to create the archive. It lets ya pick what files and so forth..   depending on what you are wanting to do . you may just want to write some script.
<Shpook> So, I ran "sudo chroot /var/chroot/gutsy/" and got this error: "id: cannot find name for group ID 120" Does anyone know what happened?
<MrPiracy> I get an error "Type1 module does not exist" in my Xorg.0.log after uninstalling xserver-xgl, how can I get this module back?
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: I'm writing a script in python
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: before, I was explicitly ignoring certain files like .svn, but I figured I would never be able to manually exclude all the hidden files that any given system could have
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  Python has full regrexp support thats a littel different from the shell. So it may take a little tweaking, - have it generate a list of all the .Whatever files, then trim out the . and .. entry
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: I'm using the zip command like I mentioned and it has an -S parameter which is to include hidden files and folders, the only problem is that it is implicit on UNIX systems and I can't find a way to turn it off
<giloth> good evenin' fellow ubuntuers :)
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: oh duh I can run a glob huh
<robdig> MrPiracy: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<cheaa> i just installed kubuntu and i enabled a driver and went to reboot and on the startup part everything loads except "powernowd" etc/rc2.d/s20powernowd 156: cannot create sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_govenor dir non existant
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  :) now ya got it. I imagine the file globbing allready takes care of . and ..
<cheaa> anybody
<MrPiracy> robdig: already did that, Type1 is still missing
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: yeah and the zip command allows me to run it multiple times to keep adding to the same archive, so that's good :) thanks man
<WaY> hello
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  for bash --->   $ echo .* | tail -c +5         trims out the . and .. here :)
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: sweet, thanks man
<WaY> what aplication can I use for p2p?
<BlaenkDenum> WaY: frostwire
<Dr_willis_> BlaenkDenum,  NOTE the differeances when using + and  not using + in that command.. people overlook that NEAT trick
<WaY> ok, Im going to have a look
<WaY> thanks BlaenkDenum
<BlaenkDenum> you're welcome
<kye> way im having a issue with powernowd
<BlaenkDenum> Dr_willis_: haha okay
<kye> can ya help me
<magic_ninja> !menumaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menumaker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhlxd> lxd007
<jhlxd> hell
<jhlxd> hello
<robdig> MrPiracy: ok, since it's reinstalled, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg          and then restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<cheaa> !powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhlxd> hi,everone
<adamonline46> Can I mount a samba network drive? How would I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<kye> it fails and wont load ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> kye: Can we assume you installed it from the official repos
<MrPiracy> robdig: ok, gonna try that now, brb
<nickrud> kye, or, what is 'it' ?
<Dr_willis_> adamonline46,  you can mount samba shares from the fstab, or manually.   I use the fuse samba tools mainly these days.. It makes it easier.
<kye> all i did was enable my  ati accelarator then rebooted
<kye> then i got that
<Dr_willis_> !info fusesmb | adamonline46
<ubotu> adamonline46: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<MrPiracy> robdig: better.... how can i reinstall this package?
<Dr_willis_> adamonline46,  theere are several books in the 'samba-doc' package that give lots of examples on using samba as well.
<kye> i get a etc/rc2.d/s20powernowd 156: cannot create sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_govenor dir non existant
<kye> that fails
<kye> and i cant load ubuntu due to thqat
<morst> how do i md5?
<sunogbaga> morst: md5sum file
<morst> thx
<biff420> anyone: what is the best way to attempt to play windows games (COD4, Supreme Commander, Steam) on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> kye: My question had a simple yes or no answer..
<kye> Jack_Sparrow: installed what? ubuntu?
<kye> ys from the webpahe
<kye> webpage*
<Rufus_> I've installed adesklets through the synaptic package manager, how do i launch the adesklets manager?
<WaY> BlaenkDenum but limewire doesnt search in emule network, isnt it?
<BlaenkDenum> WaY: no, gnutella
<BlaenkDenum> and I said frostwire, use that instead of limewire (they're pretty much identical, read up on why they're different)
<phalacee> Its a shame Ship-it doesn't ship Ubuntu for PPC anymore ...
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, that's a standard ubuntu startup script ...
<Konam> Hi
<biff420> hey Konam
<WaY> thanks BlaenkDenum
<BlaenkDenum> WaY: you're welcome
<Konam> I'm trying to have the same /home after an ubuntu install, i use the same login and passwd but when the install is finished and i log in a message pops up and tell me that i don't have the permisions to use that home (even though i can log in, actually), how do i change that?
<Dr_willis_> Konam,  You may need to chown the /home/whatevertheusernameis dir  if the uids have changed
<nickrud> Konam, when you log in, what directory are you in?
<Willabee> does anyone know how to set up japanese IME in gutsy/
<macd> Konam, from within /home "sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser/*"
<Dr_willis_> Konam,  ive never had issues with remaking the same user.  the old /home is from a ubuntu install ?
<WaY> ok, you have to pay for limewire :)
<Dr_willis_> Konam,  now if the /home was from a Different Disrto. that can cause issues ive found. :)
<Konam> Dr_willis_ no, is from another ubuntu install
<Dr_willis_> WaY,  well limewire wants $$$ :) They never got any from me.
<Konam> the macd command should make it
<nickrud> Konam, the system uses numbers to identify the owner, and translates that to names from /etc/passwd. If the user you're keeping is not the first one you created on the prior install, then the numbers are gonna be different
<biff420> has anyone had success getting the NVIDIA 169.07 driver to install and if so, are they any better than the original restricted drivers?
<Konam> nickrud is the first, i create it during the ubuntu install
<WaY> ahaha Dr_willis_
<nickrud> Konam, as you say, macd's command will fix it anyway
<blind> Alright, was having a load of trouble with my Linksys v4 WMP54G Wireless card... ubuntu actually stopped booting, stuck at "configuring network interfaces" -- also tried in recovery mode, but to no avail. So I've taken the card out, and have booted ubuntu, but I'm curious... what do I need to do to get this card to work? (while it isn't installed)
<genii> /join #ubuntu-server
<genii> bah
<SingAlong> Hi guys.......
<Nasari> Hey!
<biff420> Hey SIngAlong
<SingAlong> I just installed Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn on my laptop. Its a Celeron M processor 1.73GHz with 512Mb RAM and 80GB diskspace
<SingAlong> I am a web developer.
<biff420> kewl
<SingAlong> I would like to install apache, mysql and php on my laptop...
<MrPiracy> robdig: same .... no luck
<blind> !lamp > singalong
<SingAlong> Can the synaptic package manager do the job for me?
<nickrud> SingAlong, install apache2 , php5 , and mysql-server-5.0
<blind> singalong, check out the pm from ubotu :D
<SingAlong> Thats what I want... :) I am a noob on ubuntu.. Firsttimer
<robdig> MrPiracy: bummer...maybe someone else can help then
<SingAlong> Thanx blind.. :)
<Nasari> Hey! I also just installed Ubintu! [I'm total new to Linux] is there is anyone who can help me get started?
<SingAlong> And also... which is the media player for ubuntu that can play all the formats?
<MrPiracy> robdig: yeah, it seems to be impossible to get this intel board working properly on gutsy
<SingAlong> I want to play DVDs, FLVs, MOVs, and RM formats also
<katie> Nasari, what do you need to do?
<biff420> Sing:  I'm using the default Rythmbox and it seems to work fine...nothing fancy though
<soldats> SingAlong, vlc should come with most if not all codecs
<std> how do i ripl DOS from rpld?
<MrPiracy> robdig: was going to install some games now, but i think it's gonna b impossible with these settings
<robdig> MrPiracy: do you have the 945GM/GMS/GME?
<RickX> can anyone tell me if I m using a gtk theme under windowmaker if I am using a gtk-engine?
<SingAlong> But the Rythmbox says it cannot play due to unavailability of codecs... How do I get the codecs?
<MrPiracy> robdig: 946gz intel onboard
<soldats> SingAlong, look in synaptic for the codecs you need
<biff420> Sing: sorry didn't know you meant movies...thought it was just music
<SingAlong> soldats: But I used VLC on my Windows PC... it does not handle playlists well.... Is it the same with linux version too?
<Nasari> Yes, are there any programs, files updates I should run?
<robdig> MrPiracy: hmm...mine has worked pretty good...agree that without X working well, games are probably not worth it now
<Artfullynot> Anyone know what chan all the Sauer players are at?
<std> how do i ripl DOS from rpld?
<SingAlong> soldat... Will it download and instal it automatically for me? I mean if I select it will it do the rest of the job?
<abdulla> Peace and Greetings to ALL
<std> how do i ripl DOS from rpld?
<MrPiracy> robdig: which chipset do u ahve?
<soldats> SingAlong, fpr playlist use a cli based or use rhythmbox or amarok or another gui based one, but when you eed codes open synaptic package manager and do a search for codecs
<bruenig> std, calm down
<Rufus_> ive downloaded adesklets, downloaded a desklet for it through the installer, now how do i launch it?
<robdig> MrPiracy: 945GM/GMS/GME
<MrPiracy> can u send me ur xorg.conf file?
<MrPiracy> robdig:  can u send me ur xorg.conf file?
<Nasari> where do you find synaptic package mngr?
<robdig> MrPiracy: sure, just a sec
<Willabee> can anyone help me with being able to type in japanese in gutsy
<Rufus_> nasari, just type synaptic in the terminal
<std> how do i ripl DOS from rpld?
<Nasari> ok, thanks!
<nickrud> Nasari, system->admin->synaptic
<biff420> Nasari: System>Admiin
<biff420> damn beat me
<Rufus_> ive downloaded adesklets, downloaded a desklet for it through the installer, now how do i launch it?
<Rufus_> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> std: Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<std> Jack_Sparrow: yes this is...
<biff420> Are the restricted NVIDIA drivers better/worse than the ones on the NVIDIA site?
<bruenig> biff420, same
<rsk> biff420: same
<biff420> bru, rsk: why the wierd version number?
<nickrud> biff420, better because they are integrated into the system properly
<Jack_Sparrow> std: THen you need to explain the problem or question in more detail rather than repeating the same thing over and over
<std> how do i ripl DOS from rpld?
<Rufus_> can someone help me?
<bruenig> not better per se, you can get them from the website and integrate them just the same
<astro76> std, perhaps no one is answering because no one knows what you are talking about
<nickrud> std, you might try rephrasing the question, maybe a little more detail.
<phalacee> other than the fact that Microsoft is a bunch of anal-dwelling butt monkeys, is there any reason i can't use the standard windows fonts on my Ubuntu boxen?
<katie> Rufus, with what?
<biff420> Any reason why I am getting a pixel 2.0 error when trying to launch Supreme Commander through wine?
<biff420> I have the restricted driver installed
<Rufus_> ive downloaded adesklets, downloaded a desklet for it through the installer, now how do i launch it?
<Rufus_> that^
<phalacee> biff Direct-x version mismatch?
<nickrud> biff420, for wine apps, #winehq is usually better
<katie> rufus - ill look
<worthawholebean> Hmm... I need the ati drivers, what package are they in?
<nickrud> biff420, except when a winer is around :)
<std> Jack_Sparrow: I need to know how to ripl DOS from ubuntu.
<biff420> thanks nick
<nickrud> worthawholebean, system->admin->restricted manager
<worthawholebean> nickrud, that would be nice if X would start
<robdig> MrPiracy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49763/
<Jack_Sparrow> std: I have no idea what ripl is or does..
<Krumar> hey, i just got a tuner card with a radio in it, does anyone know what program i could use to play it?
<nickrud> worthawholebean,   oh, you have one of the 1xxx series?
<worthawholebean> nickrud, x1600
<JoeThomas> Is there anyway to change the font of tty? Not so much size but actual style? a TTF font file or something?
<katie> Rufus, yeah, there should be a script or something similar in the directory for the desklet that you can run
<Nasari> so, if I want a mp3 codec I look it up in the Synaptic package manager?
<std> Jack_Sparrow: Remote Initial Program Load.
<bewst> anyone here familiar with the ubuntu kernels and their installed config files?
<nickrud> worthawholebean, what you need to do is log into the console, and edit (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf )  Look for "ati" , and change to "fgrlx"
<MrPiracy> robdig: would it be too much to ask u to post ur glxinfo as well?
<nickrud> worthawholebean, erm, "fglrx" that is, typos matter
<worthawholebean> nickrud, I use vi :D
<hypno> es
<erne_4> ayuda
<nickrud> worthawholebean, ah, cool. Just change the driver and you can get in
<worthawholebean> nickrud, no instances of ATI
<worthawholebean> or ati for that matter
<nickrud> worthawholebean, what is it, "vesa" ?
<worthawholebean> yep
<nickrud> worthawholebean, change that
<ogre> hey guys. what do i type into terminal to figure out how much disk space I hae left?
<phalacee> I'd like to install the True Type fonts I have on my windows machine onto my Ubuntu 7.04 system, how do I do that
<phalacee> ogre, df -h
<astro76> !fonts | phalacee
<ubotu> phalacee: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nickrud> phalacee, place them in /home/<you>/.fonts , make the dir if needed
<phalacee> ogre, that will tell you the size, space remaining and % used
<phalacee> thanx astro76  and nickrud
<worthawholebean> nickrud, no module fglrx
<ogre> phalacee,  thanks alot
<Nasari> Hey, I have pritty bad eyesight, is there anyway to make the text alittle bit larger, I'm on Pidgen
<nickrud> worthawholebean, sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<robdig> MrPiracy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49764/
<worthawholebean> nickrud, wait, gotta fix network first (probably should have said that this is virtualized)
<nickrud> worthawholebean, what virtualization?
<nickrud> worthawholebean, things are different virtualized
<worthawholebean> nickrud, parallels
<blind> Can anyone help me install a linksys WMP54G (version 4.1)? modprobing rt2500 worked the first time, had some problems, took it out, turned it on, turned it off, put it back in, and now it's like it's not even there.
 * worthawholebean needs to avoid the XY problem when asking for help
<nickrud> worthawholebean, never used that one, so my instructions are probably incorrect
<otto_> is there a simple firewall like packetfilter for freebsd?  something I can just turn on in the default ubuntu-server
<otto_> or does it already have a sort of firewall on?
<worthawholebean> nickrud, x just started :D
<MrPiracy> robdig: thank you very much
<Dr_willis_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<robdig> MrPiracy: np
<phalacee> nickrud, if I want to make the fonts accessible by all system users, where do I place them then?
<otto_> of course...iptables
<Dr_willis_> otto_,  ive seen some firewall 'wizard scripts' also befor. But never used them.
<Nasari> So, there is no way to make the text larger?
<nickrud> phalacee, /usr/share/fonts/truetype , create a dir there
<MrPiracy> robdig: someone told me here once that when you see MESA being used is because u dont have 3D accel enabled, is it true?
<Dr_willis_> otto_,  all they do is ask a bunch of questions and generate the right iptables commands.
<phalacee> /usr/local/share/fonts ?
<robdig> MrPiracy: i don't know
<Willabee> i can't get the scim toolbar to show up on the screen, can anyone help/
<noelferreira> can i use vnc outside lan with a dyndns account?
<simonova> what can I do to recover from  GRUB boot error 22?
<nickrud> phalacee, might very well work, a sec. I keep telling people to use local for their stuff, and what do I say :)
<blind> noelferreira, yes. are you behind a router?
<noelferreira> yes blind
<otto_> Dr_willis_, I can just turn on PF in freebsd by setting pf_enable=YES in /etc/rc.conf...anything like that for ubuntu?
<blind> you're going to need to forward your ports first then.
<MrPiracy> robdig: ur xorg.conf is a bit different
<noelferreira> what are them blind?
<MrPiracy> robdig: i'm gonna try something here, brb
<nickrud> phalacee, yes, fontconfig will look in /usr/local/share/fonts
<blind> check out http://portforward.com and click on "port forwarding"
<crtjstr> has anyone ever seen an install completely shut down the pc during the cleanup phase?
<noelferreira> blind: i mean the number of the port :)
<phalacee> thanks nickrud
<noelferreira> or ports blind :)
<malva1> semarang
<phalacee> now, to get those fonts I need
<sdre1> i just enabled the restricted drivers in 7.10 and restarted. when it booted i got "kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block" can anyone help me?
<otto_> all the google results comparing iptables and pf are so old :(
<Jack_Sparrow> crtjstr: only a laptop that overheated
<blind> noelferreira, whatever ports you set the server to run on. the defaults are listed on portforward.com (i dont know them off the top of my head)
<otto_> does ubuntu-server's default install have any sort of firewalling turned on?
<simonova> does anyone know how to handle grub error 22?
<blind> Can anyone help me install a linksys WMP54G (version 4.1)? modprobing rt2500 worked the first time, had some problems, took it out, turned it on, turned it off, put it back in, and now it's like it's not even there.
<nickrud> otto_, no
<crtjstr> Jack_Sparrow: this is a desktop, and i turned off acpi, module and bios - that's why it confused me.
<freak_> does anybody know how to install using debootstrap, i can't get it to use an http proxy.
<MrPiracy> robdig: u there?
<robdig> MrPiracy: yes
<SingAlong> How can I change from KDE to gnome?
<SingAlong> I am a noob..
<blind> singalong, have you installed gnome?
<MrPiracy> robdig: i found something here ... OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<SingAlong> That comes with ubuntu...
<SingAlong> default..
<MrPiracy> robdig: yours is OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1
<blind> Well if you're in KDE, I figured you might have installed kubuntu.
<robdig> MrPiracy: interesting. i'm on gutsy, are you
<blind> but, when at the login screen, click on "sessions" and gnome should be listed.
<SingAlong> blind: I installed ubuntu. I have gnome as default. I want KDE
<MrPiracy> robdig: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<blind> OH, you want KDE. you said switch from kde to gnome.
<MrPiracy> robdig: this is ur renderer string ... looks specific to ur card while mine looks generic
<SingAlong> blind: How to install KDE ...
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: install the kubuntu-desktop
<SingAlong> blind: How?
<MrPiracy> robdig: just says ....  Mesa GLX Indirect
<blind> singalong: are you familiar with synaptic?
<MrPiracy> robdig: yes, i'm on gutsy, all updates applied
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: Thats what I want to know? :) I told u I am a noob... I am a first timer
<SingAlong> blind: yeah...
<blind> SingAlong: find kubuntu-desktop inside synaptic and install it. then at the login screen, click sessions, and KDE should be there.
<genii> freak_: Good resources here (just ignore the encryption parts) http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<Xplicit> can you use raid inside an lvms e.g i have a partition in lvms and want to raid it to a second hd
<tarelerulz> where are the files that goverent vnc ? in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<robdig> MrPiracy: hmm, wonder if the intel driver is pulling the later version of opengl?
<SingAlong> blind:The last time I tries using synaptic... I messed up and kde didnt install... instead I got a command line version of ubuntu :)
<MrPiracy> robdig: i guess i should try to upgrade this MESA thing then
<phalacee> I'll be back shortly, just doing some financial management
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop      if you prefer using a cli or terminal session
<SingAlong> blind: Should I log off and login after I install it?
<robdig> MrPiracy: sounds reasonable
<Nasari> Whats better, Gnome or KDE?
<tarelerulz> I get vnc now ,but it comes up with a gray screen which is not useful at all
<blind> Nasari: neither.
<robdig> Nasari: whichever one YOU like is better
<Nasari> pritty subjective eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasari: Different only
<blind> Nasari, they're just different clothes for the same person.
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: I have a 150kbps connection. How many hours will it take for me to install KDE?
<worthawholebean> ok nickrud, i'm good now, thanks for the help
<MrPiracy> robdig: www.mesa3d.org it says there's a version 7.0.2 released
<Nasari> ah, ok, thanks
<nickrud> worthawholebean, what driver did you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: no idea.. but awhile...
<robdig> MrPiracy: hmm...
<worthawholebean> nickrud, vesa is working for now... no idea why, installing fglrx now
<blind> Can anyone help me install a linksys WMP54G (version 4.1)? modprobing rt2500 worked the first time, had some problems, took it out, turned it on, turned it off, put it back in, and now it's like it's not even there.
<nickrud> worthawholebean, :)
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: Will take more than 15 minutes?
<MrPiracy> robdig: yeah, way to go  .... version history says: Added checking/support for additional chips in the i915/i945 family (see 11978)
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: yes
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: more than 30 minutes?
<Josspyker_> blind: rt 2500 and gutsy
<robdig> MrPiracy: cool
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow:  or more than 1 hour?
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: It installs alot of things...  I cant guess at how long it will take you
<qukk> Hi there; once I enter Ubuntu installation my keyboard doesn't work. Is there any way I can... fix this?
<freak_> genii am i missing it, i don't see anything about a proxy on that page
<MrPiracy> robdig: will get it installed then i tell u what happens
<robdig> MrPiracy: ok. hope it works for you
<nickrud> SingAlong, i don't have any kde at all, and it seems kubuntu-desktop wants about 221 megs downloaded
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: I am using Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn. I have a kubuntu 6.06 CD
<SingAlong> nickrud: Can I install KDE from the Kubuntu CD?
<genii> freak_: How are you currently calling the debootstrap command?
<nickrud> SingAlong, no, the releases don't match. Feisty is 7.04
<Nasari> I just got up and running, say i want to install flashplayer for firefox, is there an easy way of accomplishing this?
<SingAlong> nickrud: Oh.. Thats what I was wondering about...   :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: You can have both complete on the same hard drive and select the one you want from grub at boot.
<kuman> fanluigi
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: But the kubuntu CD seems to be having some problem.. so I am not able to install :(
<SingAlong> Thats why I am only able to import the programs using synaptic... I think so..
<Nasari> [also, I have bad eyesight, is there anyway I can make the chat here somewhat larger?
<nickrud> Nasari, what irc client?
<freak_> genii as root i am doing export http_proxy="http://192.168.1.1:8080" and then debootstrap --arch i386 http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/Release
<Nasari> I'm using Pidgion
<Dr_willis_> Nasari,  depends on the irc client You are using. Or if using compiz  You can enable the zoom feature.
<blind> Can anyone help me install a linksys WMP54G (version 4.1)? modprobing rt2500 worked the first time, had some problems, so i took it out, turned the machine on, turned it off, put the card back in, and now it's like it's not even there, even after modprobing rt2500 again.
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong: All the more reason to not use KDE.. I had issuse with KDE and have been happy with gnome... but I must go for tonight...  take care all..
<Dr_willis_> Zoom feature in compiz is... handy
<tom___> I have recently switched to ubuntu -- there are a lot of people on my msn list that I used to do voice chat with.  Is there a way to do voice chat with msn users?  Is there a reason aMSN hasn't implemented this?
<genii> freak_: Examine the line he uses: sudo debootstrap --include="language-pack-en,language-pack-en-base,dmsetup,cryptsetup,hashalot,initramfs-tools,nano" --components=main,universe --verbose --arch i386 feisty /mnt http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR/scripts/feisty
<nickrud> Nasari, don't know that one, but if you install xchat you can (better for irc anyway, posts with your name in them will be red and be easy to find)
<SingAlong> Guys can u please tell me which is the channel for knoppix? (sorry for asking this)...
<Nasari> Heh, I'll check out xchat
<blind> Singalong: #knoppix
<Vern> lol
<nickrud> Dr_willis, what's the keystroke for zoom?
<SingAlong> blind: Thanks blind
<tom___> I have recently switched to ubuntu -- there are a lot of people on my msn list that I used to do voice chat with.  Is there a way to do voice chat with msn users?  Is there a reason aMSN hasn't implemented this?
<hdevalence> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<kuman> fansluigi
<freak_> genii i figured out what my problem was thanks to you, i reexamined what i did exactly and realized that i had sudo debootstrap ... not debootstrap... so the environment variable http_proxy didn't get read
<genii> freak_: Glad you sorted it out :) It's installing now?
<freak_> genii anyway... thanks for asking the question. definitely helped me figure out the problem. i knew it was probably something stupid.
<freak_> genii yea, it is installing.
<qukk> Um, hello! I'm trying to install Ubuntu server edition, and my keyboard isn't responding when trying to install from the CD. It works on the splash screen, but stops working at the language select screen. It is an old-style AT keyboard. Num-lock even stops working... Can anyone kindly help with this?
<jimmygoon> Anyone ever dealt with an xfat driver?
<genii> freak_: You can run the tasksel after, thats what I usually do
<freak_> genii i was wondering one other thing maybe you know. does debootstrap use signatures to verify the packages i'm installing have not been tampered with?
<Nasari> I just got up and running, say i want to install flashplayer for firefox, is there an easy way of accomplishing this?
<jimmygoon> Nasari, it is in the repos
<jimmygoon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
 * nickrud feels he's back in breezy, with all the flash issues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ehc> is there a way to take the subtitles out of a .avi file?
<Nasari> Whats the "repos" ?
<jimmygoon> Nasari, woops, forgot there are some type of various flash problems
<genii> freak_: When I was installing some debs off my own site it groaned about md5
<nalioth> !tell Nasari about repos
<tarelerulz> have any of you vcn into other computer got nothing ,but gray screen .
<cdm10> nalioth: Is !tell nick about factoid equivalent to !factoid > nick ?
<jimmygoon> nickrud, no kidding
<genii> freak_: So it has some sort of internal check
<Xplicit> is it possible to get my /boot to be written to 2 partitions (like raid or something)?
<nalioth> cdm10: yes
<cdm10> mmk
<genii> Xplicit: Not usually
<theurz> how to get modeline for widescreen
<nalioth> cdm10: !tell blah about bleh usually makes more sense to blah
<cdm10> nalioth: yep, looks like it :)
<freak_> ubotu i don't use amsn, but if they don't have it (and i don't think they do) the reason it does not have voice chat with msn users is microsoft uses proprietary protocols. best thing to do is get them to use an sip client, or some other voice chat software that is more friendly with linux. i just stopped communicating that way when i switched to linux... that and get some linux friends to solve the problem.
<qukk> Well... I fixed my own problem. using fb=false I made my keyboard work during installation. Is there anywhere I can go to make this available for other people to find?
<Nasari> ok, restrictions don't apply, is there a packet or something I can just download it from, or do i need to install it manually?
<otto_> is there  a way to comment out the cdrom repository from the command line without editing?
<blind> Alright, I'm having some troubles with my linksys WMP54G v4.1 -- When it's in its PCI slot, ubuntu won't boot past "Configuring network interfaces." How can I fix this?
<freak_> ubotu try http://www.sipphone.com/
<freak_> anyway- thanks all. bye
<robdig> qukk: you can add something to ubuntuforums.org
<hou5ton> Is there a good file manager that will allow me to become root and change file permissions?
<blind> hou5ton: gksudo nautilus
<tom___> I could use sipphone -- but then my contacts would have to install it on *thier* computer, right? isn't there a way where i can isntall something on mid and it will work with all of thiers?
<hou5ton> blind:   thanks
<Willabee> I got japanese keyboard working, and now i need help with hebrew
<blind> tom___: skype?
<Karl^> Skype (beta 2 for Linux) has full voice, cam and chat messaging
<goldphish> What does this mean? make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<goldphish> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<tom___> blind: yeah but they all use msn/yahoo...they'd have to install skype then
<Willabee> what's the standard shortcut for switching keyboard layouts
<Nasari> for ubuntu, do i want to download and install Adobe Flashplayer using .rpm or .tar.gz
<jimmygoon> Nasari, tar.gz
<BlaenkDenum> BlaenkDenum: hi
<bio> so, when I try to go to full-screen in google video, the pop-up window is empty, but the sound continues as usual
<blind> tom___: sorry, i caught the butt-end of the convo. What are you trying to do?
<Nasari> ok, thanks jimmygoon O:-)
<Karl^> GyacHe (Yahoo clone) has limited voice support (you have tobe in a room)
<|Cloud|> what do i do if i get the message "Can't talk to klauncher" when opening amarok?
<robdig> goldphish: it means the makefile has an error in it...asm-offsets.s has a dependency on asm-offsets.c, but asm-offsets.c is not found
<BlaenkDenum> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tom___> blind: no prob -- i just switched to ubuntu and i'd like to be able to do voice chat with msn/yahoo contacts.  I'ts looking like i can't. I'd really not like to have to bug them to install a new client as they probably won't
<J_A_X> hey guys, I just installed a new ubuntu server with SSH.  I can connect locally, but it seems that when I used the domain pointing to it (the ip is good, i checked it), it doesn't seem to reply back
<blind> ahh.. amsn doesn't do voice?
<Nasari> ok, sorry for all these questions an all, but I have no idea what i'm doing when it comes to linux. I have downloaded the  flashplayer.tar.gz file - how do I unpack it?
<J_A_X> the port should be forwarded properly as well
<goldphish> robdig: hmm, correct it's not there. So I read all these guides that say that to build just one module ass you need is the kernel header package. How is this possible?
<astro76> J_A_X, most routers will not allow you to do that, unless they support something called "nat reflection" or similar
<Mitt4Prez> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<Mitt4Prez> Look at Mike Huckabee's psychotic comments.
<tom___> blind: nope
<Mitt4Prez> Vote Mitt Romney 2008.  He is a tech savvy candidate that will put the US back on track economically and help us win in Iraq and defend our borders.
<Mitt4Prez> Mitt Romney 2008
<SuperLag> hou5ton: slacker :)
<Mitt4Prez> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<astro76> !ops | Mitt4Prez
<Mitt4Prez> Look at Mike Huckabee's psychotic comments.
<Mitt4Prez> Vote Mitt Romney 2008.  He is a tech savvy candidate that will put the US back on track economically and help us win in Iraq and defend our borders.
<ubotu> Mitt4Prez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Mitt4Prez> Mitt Romney 2008
<hou5ton> SuperLag:   hey man .... be right with ya ... just a min
<luis> hola
<J_A_X> astro76: err, what are you talking about?  I have the same setup at home...
<J_A_X> domain pointing to ip, routing forwarding port 22...
<nixnoob> anyone running gusty on a Asus c90s notebook?
<J_A_X> just, for some reason, this one isn't working externally
<robdig> goldphish: dunno. was the code designed for ubuntu? if not, may need to install something else as well
<Nasari> Sorry for repeating my question but i really have no idea what i' doing: I have no idea what i'm doing when it comes to linux. I have downloaded the  flashplayer.tar.gz file - how do I unpack it?
<J_A_X> i think i just forgot something, but I'm not sure
<blind> Alright, I'm having some troubles with my linksys WMP54G v4.1 -- When it's in its PCI slot, ubuntu won't boot past "Configuring network interfaces." How can I fix this?
<nixnoob> blind, unplug it. =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasari: Is it really that important that you have flash now ?
<blind> nixnoob, yes, but i'd like a working wireless card in my computer. how can i fix it so it will run?
<nickrud> blind, what's in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<blind> nickrud: let me go find out...
<Nasari> OK, sorry, I think I got it, thanks
<otto_> where can I get the default gutsy sources.list
<Nasari> No, but I figured that instaling flash will help with with the general concept of installing packages
<burger> have a program that run when I execute from its folder.  I'm assuming I can move that folder to /usr/local type place and have it available from anywhere.  How would I change my PATH to look an executable in a folder?  And thanks for any help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > otto_
<DG19075> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasari: Sticking to the repos will help you keep a stable workable system.
<nixnoob> nonsense
<nixnoob> lol
<astro76> J_A_X, what I'm talking about is many people try to access their local system using their external IP, and the router prevents this
 * nickrud emphatically agrees with Jack_Sparrow 
<J_A_X> astro76: ahhhh
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob: If you are talking to me...  Keep your opinions to yourself thanks
<Nasari> Nasari has no idea what a "repo"/ "repos" is...
<J_A_X> could be, this router is complete crap
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, I was just kidding.  Calm down.
<astro76> J_A_X, so instead of reflecting this connection back, it sends it out to the gateway never to return
<J_A_X> cool, i'll try to get someone to get to login from somewhere else
<patrlck> hi
<blind> iface ra0 inet dhcp -- wireless-essid (myessidhere) -- auto ra0
<blind> nickrud
<blind> (the -- = newline)
<nickrud> blind, remove the auto ra0 , try that
<blind> Alrighty.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasari: The official repositories as found in your sources list are tested software that can be easilly installed with synaptic or apt-get or aptitude etc
<Nasari> oh, ok, thanks Jack
<patrlck> I have installed ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso but when I type "uname -a" I get "pat-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:28:27 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux" .. is it normal ?
<nickrud> patrlck, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasari: If you want my help installing flash. I will give you simple instructions, but it could cause you problems when the real fix comes down later
<patrlck> I tried installing xchat as I usually do but it won't work
<patrlck> I can't seem to install any package at all
<patrlck> using apt-get
<astro76> patrlck, yes, note the x86_64 in the uname -a output
<nickrud> patrlck, system->admin->software sources, make sure the first 4 items are selected, and the cdrom is not
<Xplicit> oops i was using a windows xp install disk and deleted some partitions but havent formated them, is there a way i can rebuild the partition table to fix this mistake?
<genii> Someone was asking about how to remove the cdrom line from sources.list without editing? Anyhow since it's first line , sudo sed 1d /etc/apt/sources.list  > /etc/apt/sources.list           will work
<ActySofts> hello
<joeyp8> hello
<hdevalence> is it possible to use an NTFS partition as a /home?
<bio> Nasari, did you find what you needed?
<patrlck> thanks nickrud everything works fine now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hdevalence: no
<hdevalence> Jack_Sparrow: thought so.
<Xplicit> hdevalence: no we cant use the permisions AFAIK
<blind> nickrud, totally worked. thanks man
<bio> Nasari, I can give you step by step if you need
<nickrud> blind, yw. But don't even think of asking me to help you set up the wireless, you'd be wasting your time :)
<noelferreira> blind: should i open a udp or tcp port for vnc?
<Xplicit> is it possible to use a Fat partition as home? if you use the fat + permision format?
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons?
<Nasari> Ah, yes, I did, thanks
<astro76> noelferreira, vnc uses tcp
 * bio goes to eat noodles
<noelferreira> thanks astro76
<blind> nickrud, i've done it before, same card, same version, just this time something went wrong?
<Nasari> I somehow got some cina package manager that did it for me! =-O Yay!
 * nickrud sits here, fingers stilled
<Gnea> Xplicit: nope, you need to use a filesystem that support UNIX permissions
<FunnyMan3595> What's the hard way (command line) to activate DHCP on a connection?
<nickrud> blind, I 'blindly' used bcm43xx driver in restricted manager, it worked, I kissed my cd
<bio> Nasari, for future, #tar xvf filename
<Gnea> Xplicit: although, if you were to somehow load /home as a SAMBA slice...
<bio> is good
<FunnyMan3595> i.e. What DHCP program is Ubuntu using?
<Gnea> Xplicit: then NTFS would be better for that
<Nasari> I have a question, I use VLC player with windows, if i install it on this linux platform, will it also all of the codecs as well?
<Gnea> FunnyMan3595: ps axf | grep dhcp
<bio> Nasari, that's x-tract v-erbose f-file something like that... extracts it into the folder
<leku> hey
<blind> nickrud, well linksys has the ralink chipset (at least this version claims to), so it should just work after modprobing rt2500... but we'll see.
<leku> got a question on resizing my partitions with gparted
<bio> Nasari, perhaps
<Khajavi> I have question: I need software to create repository and delete my old packages. managing old and new packages
<hdevalence> in this case it's a friend of mine who wants to have r/w acess to /home from Windows
<Nasari> bio for the win!
<leku> i have 44g unallocated and I want to grow my NTFS partition on /dev/sda1 from 24g to 50g
<astro76> Nasari, it's the same, except I think you still need to install libdvdcss2 for encrypted DVDs
<bio> Nasari, you can get libxine-extracodecs something like that
<leku> i try to do sudo ntfsresize -S 50G /dev/sda1
<nickrud> blind, if it works when the module is modprobed, but not when you boot, add the module name on a line by itself in /etc/modules
<bio> *might have to get
<bio> does VLS use xine?
<leku> but it says the new size cant be bigger than the device size and i need to enlarge device size using fdisk
<leku> first
<bio> or like gstreamer or somehting
<leku> so do i go into fdisk and do that?
<leku> im' worried i'm going to ruin my windows partition
<bio> VLC that is
<Gnea> leku: right - you need to use fdisk to remanage the MBR so that the disk itself knows where to expand beyond the current barrier
<Nasari> I get get libxine-extracodecs with synaptic?
<Xplicit> can gutsy use UMSDOS? or would it require major work?
<bio> Nasari, you can, still not sure if VLC uses xine
<leku> ok gnea
<leku> so i just go use fdisk and make the thing larger
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<leku> then use ntfsresize?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libxine
<ubotu> Found: libxine-dev, libxine1, libxine1-dbg, libxine1-doc, libxinerama-dev (and 9 others)
<bio> Nasari, the command line (terminal) is sweet though, I got throw-back neon green on black
<nickrud> bio, no it doesn't use xine libs
<Gnea> leku: you also might want to look at gparted and ntfs-3g
<leku> gparted wont let me
<bio> nickrud, what does VLC use?
<Gnea> leku: are you familiar with the linux fdisk at all?
<Nasari> what about the command line?
<astro76> bio, VLC uses it's own code
<leku> yep
<bio> oh
<leku> seasoned linux guy
<SuperQ> Mmmm.. curry
<astro76> bio, and low level libs
<nickrud> bio, it uses itself
<bio> I've never really liked VLC, you guys like?
<SuperQ> leku: first kernel?
<leku> huh?
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<SuperQ> leku: what was the kernel on the first linux you used?
<leku> i'm trying to resize a partition :)
<astro76> bio, there is yet to be a perfect media player, but most people consider VLC the swiss army knife ;)
<leku> 1.2.13
<nickrud> bio, works better for dvd's than anything else I've tried, I've kinda shifted over for everything now
<leku> maybe earlier than that
<SuperQ> Ahh, those were the good ol days
<leku> but thats all i remember
<SuperQ> yea
<Gnea> leku: it's pretty simple then: just make sure that sda1 begins on the same sector/cylinder that sda1 is currently set to, then change the end sector boundary to be greater than what it's currently set at (whatever the 50G limit is)
<SuperQ> good ol slackware
<leku> yep
<leku> 24 floppies
<EDinNY> What is the maximum size of a swap partition on an I86-64 machine?
<astro76> bio, yeah I prefer it for DVDs too
<Gnea> lol
<nickrud> 2.0.something
<leku> thanks gnea
<bio> ah, I see, yeah, I use flash, realplayer, and xine-based stuff I guess
 * leku nervous to break windows
<SuperQ> I'm so glad I switched to Bo back in ~98
<leku> Bo?
<Nasari> What i'm looking for is a nice codec package, and was wondering if I download VLC is that a good option, or is there a better way?
<SuperQ> Debian Bo
<Xplicit> breaking windows is fun, just make sure ubuntu works 1st
<leku> dunno what that is
<biff420> anyone know how to set the xorg.conf so that I can get 640x480 with 256 colors?
<leku> i've used debian plenty
<Gnea> leku: gparted *should* be able to see that - if it can't resize the ntfs partition, then ntfsresize should - again, check out ntfs-3g though, as it has better linux compatibility and should be less risky
<tritium> SuperQ, leku: there's #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat
<nickrud> SuperQ, dropping names ? ;p
<leku> gnea: i'm booted off of a live ubuntu cd
<bio> Nasari, VLC probably is the most versatile single player from what I understand
<leku> i'll reboot into linux now
<Gnea> leku: right-o
<bio> Nasari, are you looking for stand-alone or plug-in?
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<SuperQ> heh, sorry
<Nasari> codecs
<Nasari> or plugins/whatever
<Shpook> So I guess installing KDE alongside Gnome is generally a bad idea?
<bio> Nasari, for streaming or DVD?
<leku> shpook: not at all
<leku> i have had both
<bio> Nasari, plug-in I mean like into firefox
<Nasari> for mp3, mp4 div-x ect
<chintan> i think vistacodec pack (if it is available on lin)
<biff420> anyone know how to set the xorg.conf so that I can get 640x480 with 256 colors?
<bio> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shpook> leku: hmmm...i just got done playing with KDE, and now in Gnome, Pidgin and Firefox 2 segfault when I run them
<Xplicit> Shpook: its ok but there are problems
<Xplicit> what happends in kde?
<leku> shouldn't have anything to do with kde
<leku> well
<leku> if kde updated pidgen and firefox 2
<leku> you might have a problem
<tritium> !enter | leku
<ubotu> leku: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Blazer11> hello all
<leku> thanks for the IRC ettiquette lesson
<tritium> Any time...
<Xplicit> !ask | Blazer11
<leku> install firefox3
<leku> :)
<leku> 3b2
<ubotu> Blazer11: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<biff420> how do i edit xorg.conf to get 640x480 @ 256 colors?
 * robdig remembers 640X480...wasn't that the res for the original vga in the '80s?
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<biff420> robdig: and starcraft...hence the question
<EDinNY> Nasari you want win32 or win64 codecs
<_gtt_> how can i figure out why i'm unable to browse samba shares from one laptop on my network? the error reported is that it doesnt find any workgroups to join.
<EDinNY> Nasari: there is a depository with them in it...you install them and mplayer, but vlc is a great alternative
<Blazer11> ubotu ??
<ActySofts> bump
<robdig> biff420: system->preferences->screen resolution?
<Shpook> leku: I'm using Firefox 3, but Firebug doesn't support it yet, and that's my main JS debugger lol
<scguy318> !medibuntu | Nasari
<ubotu> Nasari: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Shpook> And I JUST reformatted and reinstalled because I destroyed the last installation :-(
<leku> man gparted is junk.. always seg faults
<Nasari> OK, thanks
<Xplicit> Shpook: doesnt support or says itdoesnt support?
<leku> ahh ok shpook
<leku> bummer.. b2 is so nice
<biff420> robdig:isn't there a gui to edit xorg.conf?
<gvsa123> i'm trying to play around with automated shutdown/restart. what command do i have to issue so that all running applications are ended before shutting down?
<Shpook> Xplicit: doesn't support it....or at least won't install
<leku> gvsa: the ubuntu init system will properly shutdown everythign for you
<Shpook> leku: yeah, I'm in love with FF3b2
<tritium> biff420: generally, one does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure it
<ActySofts> biff420: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<leku> wow gparted still wont let me resize this beast
<nickrud> biff420, if you'll put your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll show you the changes necessary
<EDinNY> gvsa123, "shutdown -r" reboots, "shutdown -h" halts
<gvsa123> leku: but i noticed that there would be times when for example i left firefox minimized on another window, and i shutdown, the next time, i will be prompted that the session wasn't ended
<Xplicit> Shpook: you can try installing it anyway by using extensions.checkCompatibility;false
<biff420> nicrud: sure thing...maybe you can clean it up a bit...it looks like $hit
<Blazer11> ubotu are u a linux god, cause i do have an issue, for real ultrasparc, video card on pci domain 0001, the xorg old chesnut, trying to figure out how to install xfree86 in gutsy, or debian etch
<leku> gvsa: well applications like firefox don't relaly need to be properly shutdown
<leku> everyting else that needs to has an init script
<gvsa123> EDinNY: i have sudo shutdown -h now set to GShutdown
<leku> so stuff running on your desktop, who really cares how it closes
<leku> IMHO
<bio> !ubotu | Blazer11
<ubotu> Blazer11: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shpook> Xplicit: ahh thanks, I forgot you could do that
<Xplicit> Shpook: add the string extensions.checkCompatibility to about:config then set it to false
<tritium> leku: how hard is it for you to understand !enter?
<EDinNY> gvsa123, that is a bug in firefox.  It usually says it was not shut down correctly
<Blazer11> LOL
<Xplicit> leku: firefox has an anoying tendancy to popup a warning if you to an os shutdown it wont restore
<bio> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leku> tritium: get a life
<nickrud> !info xine-ui
<gvsa123> EDinNY: plus I added killall -SIGHUP java to end azureus so i don't get the messegae that it wasn't shutdown tidily the next time...
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-2build1 (gutsy), package size 1514 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<ActySofts> !libxine > bio
<Blazer11> can someone help me please!
<biff420> nicrud: done
<nickrud> biff420, I need the url
<bio> ActySofts, knows nothing of libxine
<ActySofts> O.o
<gvsa123> EDinNY: oh it's a bug in FF...
<Shpook> Now, if I remove kubuntu-desktop...will it completely remove everything kubuntu and pretend it was never there?
<nickrud> !info libxine1
<Soskel> http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ubotu> libxine1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2431 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<Xplicit> tritium: that was unecisary he was being help full just didnt like following a fairly pointless rule
<biff420> nickrud: sorry.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49766/
<biff420> nickrud: still new to this
<tritium> Xplicit: it's far from pointless.  It keeps the noise down in the channel.
<mwag> anyone know how to use cedega?
<EDinNY> gvsa123, you HUP a process?  that usually just causes it to re-read its config file if it is a server
<biff420> mwag: got to the #cedega channel
<Xplicit> id of thought noise was less important than removing help from the channel
<EDinNY> gvsa123: rather if it is a daemon
<mwag> #cedega
<tritium> Xplicit: we have a code of conduct as well.  He decided to be rude.
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<nickrud> biff420, change the Defaultdepth to 8 to use the 8 bit display
<gvsa123> EDinNY: not really sure what the killall -SIGHUP does.. i just got it from the wiki of azureus.. it seems to work... i was wondering if i needed to issue a similar generalized command to close applications (i.e. pidgin, music players, open nautilus windows, Openoffice, etc...)
<Shpook> Oh yeah, anyone else play with PulseAudio yet? Better yet, on a 64-bit system?
<mwag> how do you join channels
<Blazer11> help need a linux guru to help me with sunblade 1500, multi pci domain, xorg
<alexandroid> hi all. I need help with installing Ubuntu on external HDD (WD passport 160). I've found several instructions over web, but my case seems to be a bit different and I am stuck. =) I am using Ubuntu 7.10 live DVD to boot from, ran install from it. I let it automatically partition the drive and told grub to install into sdb (which in my case was the external HDD). It seemed to work fine (my laptop HDD/MBR remain intact), except I can
<ActySofts> mwag: type "/join #channel"
<Xplicit> who was asking about getting firefox to shut down properly
<biff420> nickrud: in the screen section?
<gvsa123> EDinNY: i only used it because i noticed that not shutting down azureus nicely causes messages to appear the next time i use it...
<EDinNY> gvsa123, I always log out before I reboot so firefox and other applications are not running
<slugone> ive downloaded a linux game.....its a shell script....how do i install it
<slugone> 1 file
<nickrud> biff420, yes. You'll probably need to do it for both screens, I don't remember if X supports different bit depths on different screens, but don't think so
<Gnea> slugone: which one?
<Xplicit> theres a hack for firefox to get it to skip the popup dialog but is theres a way to get firefox to shutdown properly , loging out doesnt help me as kde restores sessions
<slugone> beyond the red line
<_gtt_> nickrud: it does
<slugone> its based on freespace
<slugone> 2
<nickrud> _gtt_, thaks
<biff420> nickrud: why is there more than one screen defined?...i only have one monitor
<slugone> a battle star galactica
<slugone> game
<ActySofts> the icons on the human theme in the main menu are totally blurred, making them pretty hard to see what they are, while the other icon themes work fine. any ideas why ubuntu doesn't use the correct size for them and resizes the smaller icons? http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/17/screenshotps7.png
<Gnea> *perk* battlestar galactica? *DOWNLOADS*
<nickrud> biff420, I have no clue. Where'd you get it?
<gvsa123> EDinNY: what about the killall command... there's an option to killall --user... does that mean that everything i opened/ran while i was logged in will be closed down neatly?
<Shpook> Oh wait, I inspected further. My problems are related to PulseAudio and not KDE.
<Shpook> E: authkey.c: failed to open cookie file '/home/shpook/.pulse-cookie': Permission deniedE: authkey.c: Failed to load authorization key '/home/shpook/.pulse-cookie': Permission denied*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refusedSegmentation fault (core dumped)
<Blazer11> anyone have xfree86 working in gutsy
<EDinNY> gvsa123, you want to log out before you reboot
<tritium> Blazer11: no, Xorg
<Shpook> So I think for the time being, I'll revert to ALSA, until PulseAudio has a 1.0.
<nickrud> biff420, looking closer, I see you have nvidia defined for one and nv for the other. No clue about that, either. Never used nvidia
<biff420> nickrud: it was generated that way when i installed the resticted NVIDIA driver
<nickrud> biff420, oh, downloaded from nvidia?
<EDinNY> gvsa123: some programs, like mail clients,  do some housekeeping when you shut them down
<Blazer11> im in a pickle is there a way? tritium
<biff420> nickrud: no just with ubuntu
<tritium> Blazer11: why would you want to replace Xorg with Xfree?
<biff420> nickrud: i have sli too...not sure how that fits in either...since only one device is defined
<TigranG> Hi. Where are the gnome panel configuration files located?
<nickrud> biff420, no clue then. Like I said, I don't have nvidia now and when I did it was a lowly 5200 and I never got anything similar to that
<biff420> nickrud: no worries...ill find an example sli xorg.conf somewhere
<gvsa123> EDinNY: ok.. but when you logout/reboot/shutdown, do open applications get shutdown the proper way also? or do they get "forced quit" or something
<Gnea> slugone: try this: sh ./BtRLDemoInstaller.run
<Blazer11> xorg does not scan past pci domain 0000, my graphics card is on 0001
<biff420> nickrud: thanks for the help
<Gnea> Blazer11: is the PCI ID set in the xorg.conf file?
<hanasaki> i am running at 1440x900 resolution on a 19" monitor and all the windows/fonts are BIG how can I shrink them/scale them
<ogre> what do i type to view free space on my disks?
<Gnea> !fonts | hanasaki
<ubotu> hanasaki: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Gnea> ogre: df -Th
<nickrud> ogre, df -h
<Blazer11> well sort of, its bus id is right but it is in domain 0001 which xorg does not see
<EDinNY> gvsa123: oh, now I see what you mean.  you can do a logout shutdown.  Most programs close correctly and will start next time you log in...at least in kde...but some programs like Evolution like to be shut down before you reboot
<ogre> thanks
<gvsa123> EDinNY: for example, shutting down while openoffice is runnign will cause the unrecovered document recovery thing to pop out the next time you use OOo... and leaving an open nautilus window will cause the next reboot to have an open window already popped up
<ridge-meister> what entry should i add to sources.list in order to install gbrainy?
<Gnea> Blazer11: mkay, are you trying to do a dual-head display?
<TigranG> Where are the gnome panel configuration files located?
<Gnea> TigranG: usually in ~/.gnome2/
<nickrud> TigranG, you would find them by running gconf-editor, and navigating the tree on the left to /apps/panel
<sn00zer> does anyone here use a kvm switch? I'm having issues getting my laptop to display correctly(win xp) and at all (gutsy), laptop is widescreen, main monitor is fullscreen
<TigranG> Gnea: thanks
<gvsa123> EDinNY: yeah... so the command i was looking for was something that would for example, close all running programs like how they should before processing with the shutdown or reboot.... can i use the killall with that?
<Gnea> sn00zer: yeah - who makes your kvm?
<sn00zer> gnea: cables to go
<slugone> Gnea it is working what does the SH command do ?
<Shpoo1> Muah ha ha - Installed ESound, removed all PulseAudio libraries, and all segfaults are gone. I really wish I coulde use PulseAudio though.
<EDinNY> gvsa123: sorry, have not tried that.  I close things before shutting down
<Gnea> slugone: it executes the file as a shell script
<Blazer11> no, im stuck because xorg will not scan multi pci domains, and xfree86 will, this what i found in ubuntu forums, but how do you use xfree86 when its not supported?
<slugone> thx a mill
<TigranG> Gnea: Where exactly in .gnome2?
 * EDinNY goes to next room to install Linux
<Gnea> Blazer11: you're still being vague - could you please pastebin the output of this command: lspci | grep VGA
<gvsa123> EDinNY: welll thanks anyway
<nickrud> TigranG, it's not in .gnome2 , it's under .gconf , but gconf-editor makes browsing that easy
<Shpoo1> Alright, easy one now. Anyone remember how to fix the bug where xorg.conf doesn't save changes on restart?
<Gnea> TigranG: sorry, my mistake - ~/.gconf/
<crush_groove> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sn00zer> gnea: in xp it shows up during boot but chops off edges since the resolutions are different, but once in xp i have to use it as an external and i can't set my main(secondary to xp) as primary, and with gutsy i get a black screen
<TigranG> nickrud: I need the file for it, exact file, because I'm going to have 2 setups, so I'll just have a script that changes the files.
<LucidFox> I've configured Ubuntu Gutsy to use pulseaudio, but it constantly eats about 7% CPU when rhythmbox is playing. What am I doing wrong?
<adamonline46> Dang, could anyone tell me how to connect to a samba share from ubuntu?  I can connect to it from WinXP, but not from a separate ubuntu rig...
<TigranG> nickrud: so I guess I'll check in ./gconf
<LucidFox> adamonline46> smb://host/directory in nautilus
<nickrud> TigranG, it' would be ~/.gonf/apps/panel , swap that dir
<TigranG> nickrud: Ok. Got it. Thanks
<Gnea> sn00zer: that's weird - usually it's belkin kvms that are problematic. checking into it now..
<besquare> DON'T DO rm -rf ~/
<besquare> never
<TigranG> nickrud: Once I swap it, would I need to logout and in for it to take effect?
<adamonline46> LucidFox: That's what I've got... I'm using an IP as a hostname, is that kosher?
 * Gnea wonders wtf said "rm -rf ~/" in the first place
<LucidFox> adamonline46> yes
<nickrud> TigranG, you'd have to swap it around while logged out and gconfd-2 is not running; you can use gconftool to change keys while the daemon is running
<sn00zer> gnea: its model #35555 if it helps
<adamonline46> LucidFox: Shucks.  I'm not able to connect at all.  I've got the firewalls down on both machines...  Any ideas?
<TigranG> nickrud: So I can use gconf-editor and navigate to apps/panel save that for the 2 setup, then have the script run gconftool and load the save configurations?
<LucidFox> adamonline46> Stupid question, but can you access the same machine using other protocols? Does ping work?
<besquare> ls
<besquare> exit
<KlrSpz> anyone familiar with bridging in ubuntu? trying to get my nic to bridge to my wireless and isn't seeming to actually route traffic; works fine in windows, but that's only a proof of it's ability
<besquare> quit
<besquare> quit
<KlrSpz> lol
<adamonline46> LucidFox: Yes, I just SSHed in with no problems...
<nickrud> TigranG, I've only used gconftool to prune bad settings. it's not going to be that simple
<Dr_willis> KlrSpz,  at one time - one would read the ip-masquerading howto to set  that up. :) not sure if theres an easier /gui way to do it now a days or not.
<TigranG> nickrud: K, gonna give it a try
<KlrSpz> don't care if it's a gui implementation, i just gotta get this working so i can get my 360 online :)
<KlrSpz> (i come from gentoo, so i don't mind getting dirty as long as i can understand it and get it working)
<SpookyET> Hi
<Gnea> sn00zer: looks like the video quality degredation is a known issue
<Dr_willis> KlrSpz,  check out that howto.. and i bet there are some gentoo wiki pages on the same topic.
<KlrSpz> although you'd think there'd be a bridge plugin to the network manager
<SpookyET> Switching folders in nautilus is extremely slow. Every time I change a folder, I see a network spike in system monitor applet in the panel. What's it doing, looking for network computers?
<Dr_willis> never noticed. :) setting up ipmasquerading is like a 3 line script. if i rember right
<sn00zer> gnea: are their any workarounds?
<RavingGriff> alright, so i dual-boot windows and ubuntu.  a few days ago, i upgraded from an on-board geforce 6600 to a geforce 8500 gt card.  worked fine with windows, but when ubuntu boots, i get a blank screen.  right now i'm running in recovery mode, as root
<jamescarr> hey folks
<nickrud> KlrSpz, I had some issues with networkmanager in the past, and it's spec is dealing with only one interface at a time
<Gnea> sn00zer: sell it and get another?
<RavingGriff> a user from my regular irc channel tells me that my driver may be outdated, but i'd like your input
<ChrisULM> does anyone know how to setup an ssh tunnel with firefox and putty?
<Gnea> sn00zer: i've had very good luck with iogear
<sn00zer> gnea: i have my desktop connected to it and it works fine, its just the laptop
<troxor> ChrisULM: something like ssh -D ?
<Dr_willis> RavingGriff,  I think there may be some issues with the 8500 card. They both should be using the same nvidia drivers  BUT the 8500 may be wanting the glx-new driver. not the normal glx one.
<jamescarr> I am having trouble installing ... the live cd startup seems to hang on detecting hard drives... any idea whats up? The drives currently use the UFS (or is UHS) file format for BSD
<ChrisULM> troxor, not sure. basically i want to tunnel through my dd-wrt router at home using ssh
<Dr_willis> !find glx
<ubotu> Found: libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libglitz-glx1, libglitz-glx1-dev, libxcb-glx0 (and 9 others)
<TigranG> nickrud: How can I save it to a file? It says --dump, So I do gconftool --demp /apps/panel [dir]. Is that right?
<troxor> ChrisULM: which way?
<Gnea> sn00zer: right, but the point of using a kvm in the first place is to be able to swap between systems without any issues
<sn00zer> gnea: and shouldn't windows at least work with it?
<Blazer11> Gnea 0001:00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<craig123> irc://irc.abjects.net/beast-xdcc
<ChrisULM> troxor, when im on my laptop at my university, i want to tunnel back to my router at home
<nickrud> TigranG, I looked over the man page again, and once again accepted that I am no gconftool expert . setting a key or two, or using --recursive-unset is the limits of my knowledge
<RavingGriff> Dr_willis, am i going to need to apt get those packages?
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to copy files using samba  I don't know why so I thought I would use scp ,but I can't  understand if it is working or not .  I can ssh into the other computer .  anyone have an example what you need to put in
<TigranG> nickrud: K, thanks.
<ChrisULM> troxor, ive connected to the router from another IP using SSH, but i dont know what to do from there
<troxor> ChrisULM: just forward port 22
<Dr_willis> RavingGriff,  You may want to doublt check the !nvidia factoid links. THey got a link to a list of what cards need what drivers..  you should be able to just apt-get install the right ones.
<nickrud> TigranG, sorry. If you look around gnome.org , you'll probably find a tutorial
<troxor> ChrisULM: and change dd-wrt's listening ssh daemon  to 222 or somesuch
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | RavingGriff
<ubotu> RavingGriff: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x_or> I think I might have been cracked, when I run grep it says "grep: unrecognized option `--post-data'"  I think someone might have replaced grep in the execution chain with wget to post files when grep is run using an automated process.  Has anyone heard of anything like this before?
<ChrisULM> will try that, thanks
<RavingGriff> thank you, Dr_willis
<SpookyET> Will someone help please?
<KlrSpz> Dr_willis: when you say a 3 line script, you mean injections to the iptables?
<alexandroid> still waiting with my question. =) To put it simple: how do I check that grub is installed ok in external HDD and it is bootable?
<KlrSpz> ie, routing packets from one nic to another?
<sunogbaga> SpookyET: ask
<SpookyET> sunogbaga: I did
<Gnea> sn00zer: there seems to be some conflicting info about these... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ma/2007-November/000980.html  goes out on a limb to actually purchase the same kvm that you have and bad-mouths the iogear - but then again, my iogear is a PS/2 version and doesn't hassle with the USB power issues
<nickrud> alexandroid, try to boot ? ;)
<Dr_willis> KlrSpz,  if i rember the old way (it proberly hasent changed much) you enable the ipmasquerading with some echo command to set it up. then its like 1 or 2 iptables rules.
<KlrSpz> alexandroid: it'll tell you once you tell grub to put it on the drive, as for bootable that's up to your bios to support booting usb devices
<KlrSpz> ah yeah like the forwarding node in the proc fs
<sunogbaga> SpookyET: didn't see your post.. whats the prob?
<Gnea> sn00zer: and i've seen the same issue with the bootup-into-640x480 in linux but that's a simple reboot issue (with the iogear), but it never provides any problems with resolution cropness
<KlrSpz> Dr_willis: i think i did this a loooooooong time ago in school; but it's been so long i can't remember what we did or how we accomplished it.. i'll read up.. thanks for the tip
<SpookyET> sunogbaga:  Switching folders in nautilus is extremely slow. Every time I change a folder, I see a network spike in system monitor applet in the panel. What's it doing, looking for network computers?
<KlrSpz> SpookyET: check out dstat, it should tell you what portion of your system is being hit when you feel those lags
<alexandroid> well, i tried booting from it. It seems not to work - blank screen. However I'd expect it to say "not bootable" in case of real problem. BIOS seems to support booting from USB (at least it is in the list of bootable devices)
<KlrSpz> also, when it does it you can watch your netstat if you're certain it's the network to see what it's tring to connect to
<SpookyET> KlrSpz: dstat?
<adamonline46> Is there a samba client?
<x_or> Anyone know of cracker problems with postfix?  I think my machine has been cracked and I just setup postfix recently, so I wonder if there is a vulnerability.
<KlrSpz> SpookyET: yeah, install it
<pr0nGuy> anyone use virtualbox?
<robdig> adamonline46: yes, smbclient
<sunogbaga> adamonline46: yes there is
<KlrSpz> (not at an ubuntu box so i'm not sure what the real pkg name is)
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy: yep.. love it
<adrian__> HELP!! I have  a problem. when i rebooted my comp, it did the sda1 check. but it would not complete the check because it said it had trouble with loading a file called micronode-(random number). or something like that. and it would not let me got in to my home area. so i tryed some various recoverymodes and i finally got in, by just starting the recoverymode, and exitiing it. i think i might have been lucky this time, anyone knows what i
<adrian__> can do to avoid hitting this problem in the future?
<nickrud> alexandroid, try editing the menu.lst , find the kernel line that has quiet splash on it. Remove those words, at least it'll remove the chance that it's a framebuffer issue
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: i just installed it.  do I have to run updates?
<Blazer11> Gnea, do u see wht im talkin bout
<Romes> kinda weird question: where do the ubuntu devs hang out?
<SpookyET> KlrSpz: It's telling me the same thing as system monitor applet
<SpookyET> The network is getting hit
<Gnea> Blazer11: no not really - it looks like you have a single video card going to just one monitor, right?
<SpookyET> I don't know why. I'm surfing my home directory
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy:  generally download it from the developer's site to ensure the latest; are you having problems?
<tarelerulz> To use scp I did this scp username@192.168.x.x and then it goes to the next line ? What am I doing wrong
<KlrSpz> SpookyET: right ok so check out netstat (try watch -n 1 netstat -anp)
<adamonline46> robdig: Hmm, I have it already... Is there a config file or do I have to add users to it or anything?  I can't smb out for the life of me...
<WildeSehnsucht> hi. i would like to restrict *some* (not all) applications to send any data to broadcast on the network (255.255.255.255). is there any gui tool to control things like these?
<Blazer11> ya,notice its on pic domain 0001 0001:00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Gnea> tarelerulz: are you trying to send or receive a file?
<KlrSpz> and see what happens when you browse, see if it's searching a local ip or remote or whatnot
<Blazer11> pci sorry
<sunogbaga> tarelerulz: scp copies files.. you have to put files in the params.. just like normal cp
<tarelerulz> Gnea, I am trying to send a file
<nickrud> tarelerulz, what way are you trying to transfer?
<Gnea> Blazer11: yeah so that's built-in or is it a separate card?
<tarelerulz> An .wav file
<KlrSpz> you need a source and dest
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: I've just installed.  the only reason I want it is to print from my canon and lexmark printers.
<KlrSpz> scp localfile.wav user@host:~/
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: I got it from synaptic
<Gnea> tarelerulz: scp file.wav user@IP:/directory/you/want/it/in
<Some_Person> Is there an Ubuntu repository for Firefox 3 Beta 2?
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy: should be ok, but have you tried cups? they'll generally support most printers if nothing else but by postscript output
<Blazer11> separate, prob is its pcie 16x, so cant change slots
<bazhang> Some_Person: currently no
<soldats> pr0nGuy, lexmark isnt supported i believe
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: I'll look into that cups.
<Xplicit> Some_Person: no just unpack it
<Some_Person> Or a deb package?
<Gnea> Blazer11: if that's the case, then xorg shouldn't care - it should find it and deal with it at installation
<pr0nGuy> soldats: not my lexmark, soldier.
<Hyp3r-X> Can anyone help me here the the Audio Sound drivers to install
<Gnea> Blazer11: have you tried commenting-out the PCI ID line in the xorg.conf file and pressing ctrl-alt-backspace?
<robdig> adamonline46: haven't used it, just use samba so i can print from ubuntu via my xp attached printer
<Xplicit> Some_Person: unpack it to opt, link plugins and then link the bin, its easier than finding the deb
<Gnea> !sound | Hyp3r-X
<ubotu> Hyp3r-X: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Some_Person> Xplicit: too complex for me
<Hyp3r-X> thanx
<Blazer11> Gnea read up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458297
<Arrick> can someone here walk me through installing the newest webmin on ubuntu 6.06.1 server install?
<Gnea> Blazer11: oh, this is on a SUN?
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<bazhang> see above Arrick
<Blazer11> yes SunBlade 1500
<Arrick> yeah, thats what I thought, no support for known good apps.....
<WorkingOnWis1> i have totally screwed up my gnome session somehow. If I log in to a gnome session, everything in the panels, and the panes themselves, crash, leaving me only the desktop, and alt-f2 to run apps. I can log into an E-Gnome session (gnome using enlightenment) and the default panels load and all is good. Whats the fastest way to get my regular Gnome defaults back?
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy: yeah cups in ubuntu is easy.. i think there's already a gnome tool under system called PRINTERS (i use xubuntu so i don't have all the tools) and you can set it up pretty easily in there.. worst case, look for what's called a PPD file (it's basically a printer driver for cups) for your specific printer or one like it, should work fine...
<Xplicit> download the tar unpack it with ark, or tar -xvjf , move it to /opt then ln -s /usr/bin/firefox3 /opt/firefox/firefox then rmdir /opt/firefox/plugins then ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins /opt/firefox/plugins
<KlrSpz> my brand new $2000 photo printer works fine with cups, even multiplexing
<Gnea> !sparc | Blazer11
<ubotu> Blazer11: Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<astro76> Arrick, I've never known webmin to be good :P
<Gnea> Blazer11: this channel is pretty much x86-based
<Arrick> and it doesnt support nearly anything that webmin does
<adamonline46> robdig: alright, ty
<Arrick> ok, can someone just tell me how to use a deb to install to ubuntu?
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: I'm fairly certain that my Canon PIXMA MP210 is not supported at all.  Correct me if I'm wrong.
<x_or> Is ebox in dapper respos, or do you need to install via source?
<astro76> Arrick, dpkg -i
<bazhang> !info ebox
<ubotu> ebox: eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy: yeah.. yer wrong :) http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP210
<nickrud> Arrick, you're missing the point, webmin doesn't function with the way debian sets up the configuration files
<kk-opera> Arrick: double click
<sunogbaga> adamonline46: youve installed smbclient?
<astro76> Arrick, or double click it
<KlrSpz> or dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<Blazer11> Oh sorry, is there somewhere else i should ask, if some could help me get xfree86 installed i think that would do it
<Arrick> double click from the terminal?
<ridge-meister> what entry should i add to sources.list in order to install gbrainy?
<Arrick> thanks klasu_
<Arrick> KlrSpz ^
<Gnea> Blazer11: have you just tried apt-get install xserver-xfree86?
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4012218 <-- also.. just google your model and ubuntu in there and you'll find plenty of hits
<Arrick> nickrud I know that not to be right, I have 1.270 installed right now, and I want to update it to the new version.
<nickrud> Gnea, that just depends on xserver-xorg
<Gnea> nickrud: not the point.
<Gnea> you can choose which xserver to use after that
<Blazer11> yes, only thing avail was transition dummy package
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: yes, I have.  Have you been following my problem?  I can access my samba shares from WinXP, but when I try to access them from a third machine running kubuntu I can't.  However, I can ssh and ping the smb server...
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: I just need to use a driver from another printer and it should work, right?
<alexandroid> nickrud: will try that, thank you!
<Gnea> oy
<Gnea> *headdesk*
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, from ur other ubuntu machine try this smbclient --list=ip_of_the_server
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Oh wait, I take it back... I can't seem to ping the server
<nickrud> lol
<shm613> does anyone know if devilspie has been set up to work with compiz-fusion?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: When I do that it hangs.  When I do it with known functioning samba servers it asks for my password, then says 'session status failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, be sure you have network connections set up first.. smbclient(as far as i know) doesn't need config
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, and ur windows box connects without passwords?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: By network connections, you mean aside from Samba?  Dang, it seems I can do everything else with each machine, just not these two together...
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: No, it asks for passwords...
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, can you configure your smb server so as not to ask password?
<Viaken> Long story short, someone left a huge note of some type on my sister's laptop. I -think- it was a tooltip of some sort. At least, it was yellow with a darker left border. I wasn't sure what type of window it was, but thought it was a sticky-note style window and clicked on it to copy/paste the text, but it disappeared. I don't know what program generated it. Any ideas? Suggestions?
<Viaken> Or is it gone into the aether?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Possibly, I wouldn't know where to start there... :)
<WorkingOnWis1> i have totally screwed up my gnome session somehow. If I log in to a gnome session, everything in the panels, and the panes themselves, crash, leaving me only the desktop, and alt-f2 to run apps. I can log into an E-Gnome session (gnome using enlightenment) and the default panels load and all is good. Whats the fastest way to get my regular Gnome defaults back?
<nickrud> Viaken, sounds like a notification of some kind, do you remember much of the text?
<Xplicit> how do i install my root partion to an lvm thing (the 1s where you can resize it)
<bazhang> Viaken: knotes? tomboy?
<Gnea> Blazer11: silly question - are you using the ReferenceClock option?
<webspiderus> is there any reason why my ubuntu desktop would appear tiled?
<Viaken> nickrud: Some of it. But some of it was misspelled in creative ways. :P
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, wait., ill paste my config.. os youll have a headstart
 * Viaken greps
<KlrSpz> pr0nGuy: sorry, was reading this howto, yeah that's how it seems.. a model lower than yours, but supports most basic printing features
<nickrud> webspiderus, you meant the background?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Cool, thanks!
<webspiderus> no, i mean everything
<webspiderus> my windows kinda wrap around
<dewbie> I was wondering how to get my Linksys WPC54GS Wireless-G Notebook Adapter working with Ubuntu 7.04. Please help?
<webspiderus> nickrud: it's like the edge of my desktop is somewhere in the middle
<rkj> sunogbaga, adamonline46: I'm trying to solve a similar problem. How do you configure the ubuntu machine to not demand a password from a user on a windows machine?
<Viaken> bazhang: This is running Xubuntu, actually. xfce-popup-notes didn't look the same, though.
<nickrud> webspiderus, are you running compiz?
<adamonline46> rkj: I wish I knew, I'd like ONE share to do that 8)
<webspiderus> nickrud: I don't think so .. what is compiz o_O;
<bazhang> dewbie what is the chipet?
<Viaken> I thought it could be an orage notification, but I couldn't find anything in orage's configs.
<bazhang> Viaken: ah I see
<sunogbaga> rkj, adamonline46 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49767/
<nickrud> webspiderus, the pretty desktop with fading windows and the like
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Wow that's it!? :O
<KlrSpz> any network/bridge gurus? I'm trying to bridge a NIC to a wireless USB device... I've tried using ubuntu's bridging which seems to initialize the hardware fine (and i can still connect to the net) but the network traffic is not properly routing... anything i'm missing? the route table seems right with everything on eth0 routing to wlan0
<webspiderus> nickrud: just looks ... pretty regular. I had the same problem when booting from the livecd, too
<Xplicit> how do i install my root partion to an lvm
<dewbie> bazhang, I am not sure. How do I find the chipset?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, yah, thats all of it.
<CentHOGG> heh, i got the cheapest mp3 for xmas... coby
<nickrud> webspiderus, hm, then it's probably not what I was thinking, and if so I have no clue
<bazhang> dewbie: usb dongle?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, hopefully ur windows box. wont prompt for password
<webspiderus> nickrud: so no, I don't think I have compiz :P
<Gnea> KlrSpz: what commands did you use to make the bridge?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Where you force user to erwin, and force group to root... Is that safe?
<RavingGriff> earlier, i was on with driver issues related to my new geforce 8500.  Dr_willis pointed me to the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto , but it's not helping, as the fixes it listed require x to be up and running, but i am unable to get x to start because of the driver issue
<dewbie> bazhang, pci
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, nope,, not at all..
<egc> go Texas!
<egc> ;)
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: And you have security = share... Hmm, that sounds like something that might make a difference
<rkj> sungbaga: I'll bet that will help - now how do I edit smb.conf and where do I find it? The man page references a program called swat but thwen there's no man page for swat.
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, you can remove it however
<Gnea> RavingGriff: just set the current driver to nv
<bazhang> dewbie: lspci in the terminal (dont paste here)
<dewbie> k
<RavingGriff> Gnea, how would i go about doing that?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, don't really care about security issues here at home
<Gnea> RavingGriff: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: I kinda feel ya, this thing's gonna be locked down when I finish anyway 8)
<StratPlayedBlue> anyone know how to make something compile with SSP?
<KlrSpz> Gnea: i used the /etc/network/interfaces file to bridge, then restarted the networking... ifconfig shows the two devices having their own ip's, and dstat shows the nic getting packets from the 360 just fine.. but isn't routing to wlan0... i know my hardware is capable as i've had bridging working in windows... but i had to set a promiscuous mode in windows which i can't find a valid way to do it in ubuntu. not sure if htis is m
<dewbie> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/834429
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Well, I appreciate the help, I'll give this a shot n let you know :)
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, no problem
<nimbus_bk> ?
<Gnea> KlrSpz: can you paste the output of that file to pastebin please?
<RavingGriff> also, Gnea, if it's prevalent...my new card is not on this list http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html of supported cards
<jhonovich> how can i get a report of memory usage by process?  i know top and free but neither seems to provide this
<Gnea> KlrSpz: if the bridge is up, then the only device to get an IP is the bridge interface itself
<nimbus_bk> what can t do
<bazhang> dewbie: sorry that page wont load for me--if you just tell me the wireless chipset, or the numbers after ID then that would do :}
<rkj> sunogbaga: How do I edit smb.conf and where do I find it? The man page references a program called swat but then there's no man page for swat.
<bazhang> nimbus_bk: what is your question?
<dewbie> bashang, 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<EDinNY> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rkj> ok thanks
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dewbie> oops bazhang*
<bazhang> see above dewbie
<nickrud> nimbus_bk, your question probably got lost in the scroll, ask it again
<KlrSpz> Gnea: yeah i'm actually not on the box, was just looking for insight... and yeah, i mis-spoke.. i meant that ifconfig showed both being up; with only br0 having an IP (i can't remember if it was my internal subnet, or the subnet for the bridged devices)
<Gnea> KlrSpz: it's basically like each network card is a hand, and when you bridge them, you're taking a very large mitton and placing it over both hands at once to keep them warm at the same time - the outside world doesn't see the hands, it just sees the mitton, therefore the only way to put an IP on the bridge is via the interface itself - snow and ice on the hands inside the mittons would not work, just like IP's on the main interfaces them
<nimbus_bk> i don't know
<bazhang> nimbus_bk: you have a question or not?
<RavingGriff> thank you for your help, gnea, i'm going to reboot and try
<StratPlayedBlue> what's a good channel to get programming help?
<ridge-meister> what entry should i add to sources.list in order to install the package "GBRAINY"??
<Gnea> KlrSpz: ah ok - well, if you could paste the output of that file, i could certainly help better
<Gnea> !pastebin | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> ridge-meister: why do that? is it a repository or just a package?
<nimbus_bk> i don't understand
<bazhang> nimbus_bk: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ridge-meister> bazhang: i thought it was a package, and isn't the normal procedure to install packages using the repositories?
<KlrSpz> Gnea: you're talking about the interfaces file? i'll have to check back tomorrow night.. i should be getting to bed for work in the morning :S
<ridge-meister> bazhang: if I install the package, then won't i have to deal with a bunch of dependancy issues?
<KlrSpz> Gnea: are you around often?
<bazhang> ridge-meister: well yes, unless the repositories dont have it :} is it a deb? or other
<nimbus_bk> po tay .com
<bazhang> nimbus_bk: last warning
<Gnea> KlrSpz: a bit here and there - i'm gonna be outta town the next few days, but there are plenty of networking gurus around here :)
<nickrud> nimbus_bk, language?
<StratPlayedBlue> what a good channel to get some programming help? i've got a problem compiling something i wrote with stack overflow protection
<ridge-meister> bazhang: yes, it's a deb
<WorkingOnWis1> i have totally screwed up my gnome session somehow. If I log in to a gnome session, everything in the panels, and the panes themselves, crash, leaving me only the desktop, and alt-f2 to run apps. I can log into an E-Gnome session (gnome using enlightenment) and the default panels load and all is good. Whats the fastest way to get my regular Gnome defaults back?
<Blazer11> Gnea i pmd u
<KlrSpz> alright, thanks for the interest.. c'ya around
<rromanchuk_> join #facebook
<rromanchuk_> grr
<Gnea> Blazer11: you need to register in order to do it
<KlrSpz> WorkingOnWis1: kill the .gnome folders in your home dir, and possibly your .cache folder for sessions
<Arrick> nickrud it works, can you tell me how to copy all the files *and* directories into another directory on 6.06.1 with a terminal command?
<bazhang> ridge-meister: well you would download it and then double click it, though yes there are some risks involved as you mentioned before--might you not google the forums and see others experience first? something like: ubuntu gutsy gbrainy would give some links most likely
<nickrud> Arrick, cp -r  /path/to/source/files/*  /destiantion/folder
<Arrick> thanks
<bazhang> !info gbrainy
<ubotu> Package gbrainy does not exist in gutsy
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Ooh, neat, I can log in without a password from windows now 8)
<nickrud> ridge-meister, did you get that deb from debian , or where?
<bazhang> WorkingOnWis1: you want to re add the gnome panels?
<bazhang> adamonline46: nice work!
<_Kernel> !secure-delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secure-delete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Spaceman3750> OK, so, if the wiki says that my RealTek 8187B is not supported in the installed system, that means Ubuntu won't recognize it, period, right?
<Spaceman3750> *RealTek 8187B wireless NIC
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: means you need to get ndiswrapper or some other workaround
<ridge-meister> nickrud: when i tried to installing using the deb it said that a dependancy wasn't satisfied.
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: What are my odds with ndiswrapper?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, how about from the other ubuntu box?
<Spaceman3750> I'm just running off the LiveCD until I know it will work
<ridge-meister> nickrud: now i am trying to install from a tgz file.  when i typed in "sh ./configure" it said "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ridge-meister> "
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: apart from the hassle quite good
<GoMittGo> Mitt Romney understands the importance of the tech sector to our economy.
<GoMittGo> "Today, we face a new generation of challenges, globally and here at home.We will do as Americans have always done: we will rise to the occasion.We have all that we need.We have technology, technology that would have been beyond the imagination of our grandparents.We have national wealth. And most important, we have the heart and passion of the American people - always the greatest source of our strength as a nation."
<astro76> !ops | GoMittGo
<bmwerks> is there a way to get paid support for 7.10?
<ubotu> GoMittGo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<GoMittGo> Mitt Romney for President 2008   Move America forward with us!
<bazhang> GoMittGo: stop it
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: OK, let me do a little research
<nickrud> ridge-meister, install build-essential
<MenZa> bazhang: spambot, it's no use.
<bazhang> MenZa: I see haha
<nickrud> well he just lot my vote
<pr0nGuy> KlrSpz: I'm running Windows XP on Ubuntu via virtualbox.  Do I need to run updates and activate Windows?
<bazhang> nickrud: hehe
<ridge-meister> nickrud: that's a big file :) shouldn't that have been installed already?
<nickrud> ridge-meister, you're gonna run into a lot of issues compiling that, it'll keep saying you're missing libraries also
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: No such luck :(
<bmwerks> can i get paid support for 7.10?
<adamonline46> and that's the only ubuntu box with a GUI
<nickrud> ridge-meister, no, ubuntu isn't a compiling distro by defaut
<chaosrl> does anyone have experience with ipod syncing and gutsy?
<nickrud> bmwerks, yes, canonical.com
<bazhang> bmwerks: why pay? here is free :}
<MenZa> !ipod | chaosrl
<ubotu> chaosrl: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ridge-meister> nickrud: what's going to give me issues?  gbrainy or build-essential ?
<gvsa123> bmwerks: i though 8.04 was getting LTS
<nickrud> ridge-meister, gbrainy
<MenZa> bazhang: some companies just need to make sure they can get their support when they want it.
<Amaranth> That might work for awhile
<bmwerks> ive never gotten an answer here
<MenZa> gvsa123: it is.
<gvsa123> bazhang: lol
<MenZa> !hardy | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bmwerks> so im seeking other ways
<bazhang> MenZa: sure, but here is more fun :}
<MenZa> heh
<bazhang> bmwerks: what is your question?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, how about from the same machine?
<gvsa123> bmwerks: why not wait for 8.04 then get paid support :)
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: OK, the Wiki says to use the Win98 drivers...  I'm confused, so NDISWrapper is used to run the Win98 drivers?
<Spaceman3750> Or NDISWrapper IS the driver I should use?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: The same machine?  The server?
<nickrud> ridge-meister, rule of thumb: when it says it can't find a library (like gtk)   add  lib to the front and do:  apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev , the -dev files have the stuff you need to compile
<astro76> gvsa123, it's by the year, it doesn't matter what version
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: yes
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: 1st or 2nd?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, yes
<gvsa123> astro76: what's by the year? offering LTS?
<bmwerks> its mostly with the gui when i change desktops i lose my icons and panels
<astro76> gvsa123, canonical's support contracts
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: to the first, thus the wrapper part of the name
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: It would have to be by CLI... Do you know how I could go about that?
<stewart> how do i hide icons on the desktop?
<Spaceman3750> So bazhang should I go ahead and install Gutsy and there's a very good chance I can get my wireless card working?
<gvsa123> astro76: oh...
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, oh!
<bazhang> bmwerks: could you specify a bit more?
<ridge-meister> nickrud: when you say add lib to the front do you mean "apt-get install -lib build-essential"?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, can you smbclient --lish=server_ip --no-pass
<gvsa123> astro76: so does giving LTS to a particular version of ubuntu mean that it's a version they think is the most stable or milestone?
<nickrud> ridge-meister, no. install build-essential, it has the compiler. Then when configure says it can't find a library, do like my example
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: if you google rtl8187 gutsy you will get some excellent links on how to do it--I'm blogging atm or I would do it for you :}
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: Thanks :)
<nickrud> ridge-meister, then install the package (like libgtk2.0-dev)
<bmwerks> if i go to the second desktop or anyone of them the icons on the desktop disappear and the panels too i have to log out and sign in back to see them again
<tarelerulz> I did tranfer with scp and the files which is .wav file will not play on the other system .  I did this scp file.wav  username@ip:/home/username/filename.wav . It transfers really fast . I am on wireless and I know it is not that fast. I have seen this happen on the web to when file tranfers to fast and it being missed
<astro76> gvsa123, LTS refers mostly to the fact that it will get security updates for 5 years on server, 3 years on desktop, as opposed to 18 months for non-LTS
<rich1> how do i set dolphin up to show hidden files by default?
<bazhang> rich1: go to #kubuntu?
<astro76> gvsa123, for everyone, nothing to do with the paid support
<gvsa123> astro76: but how do they determine which version to give LTS to? i mean why 8.04 and not 7.10 or others?
<nickrud> looks like the ops will be busy tonight
<tumbleweed__> lol
<astro76> gvsa123, duno, 6.06 was the first, 8.04 is two years later, it has to be within a 3 year window so they can support LTS -> LTS upgrades
<bazhang> bmwerks: the second desktop? are you using compiz?
<rich1> bazhang: thanks.
<Hippotamus> What codecs will I need to burn DVD's?
<bazhang> !who | bmwerks
<ubotu> bmwerks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gvsa123> astro76: i see... and LTS is only for updates? not upgrades? like new versions of software (OOo, FF, etc..)
<ridge-meister> nickrud: i never saw your example, all i recall you saying was to add lib to the front, but that doesn't make any sense to me :)
<bazhang> Hippotamus: from an iso, or to make video dvds or other
<bmwerks> bazhang: yeah i am
<nickrud> ridge-meister,  rule of thumb: when it says it can't find a library (like gtk)   add  lib to the front and do:  apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev , the -dev files have the stuff you need to compile
<astro76> gvsa123, not sure I understand, an LTS release is like any other, except that the repositories for the LTS releases will function longer
<bmwerks> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hippotamus> bazhang: from an iso
<bazhang> bmwerks: have you tried to recreate the error with compiz disabled?
<tarelerulz> When I try to use samba  I can't write to my shares. access is denied .  Cold the scp and samba not working be related?
<nickrud> ridge-meister, when you hit the first one, I'll walk you through
<ridge-meister> nickrud what specifically do i type when adding lib to the front?  i'm confused
<bazhang> Hippotamus: right click open with cd/dvd creator does not work?
<ridge-meister> nickrud:okay
<bmwerks> bazhang: no i havent, ill try that
<gvsa123> astro76: ah... so if the repos function longer, then i guess that means that newer versions of software that make it into the repos, will be part of the upgrades... meaning, you'll get to upgrade OOo via update manager
<phosphoricx> what is the best way to search inside many files, of a certain type (say *.h), for a certain string?
<qukk> Hello Ubuntu channel, does anyone know if there is a way to set up a linux router to allow NAT'd computers to use uPnP to dynamically generate port forewarding rules?
<Hippotamus> bazhang: no, but I think it might me a hardware problem
<ridge-meister> nickrud: i'm on dialup, so that 13.3mb file is only 20% done
<Sneaks> New to IRC and ubuntu so forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask.  I need help getting a tri-boot to work.  I need to run XP, I am running 6.06 and I have 7.10 installed on a separate partition.  I  can't get 7.10 to boot.  Can anyone help?
<Nostahl> is there a linux driver for netgear's WG111v3 wireless usb adapter yet
<nickrud> phosphoricx, grep <string> *.h
<bmk789_> how do i get my mute button to work?  when i press it, it says mute on or mute off but it doesnt actually mute the device
<bazhang> Hippotamus: try that first
<astro76> gvsa123, no, with any time-based release distro (as opposed to rolling release), each version only gets security updates and critical bugfixes, no new versions
<phosphoricx> Sneaks: what's the problem?
<phosphoricx> nickrud: I need t
<astro76> gvsa123, there is a backports repo for each release however
<bazhang> Nostahl: is that the ralink 2500 chipset?
<nickrud> t?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Sorry, phone call from the girly 8)  Should I do that from the server?
<Nostahl> morvel or movell or however its pronounced bazhang
<Sneaks> I installed 7.10 on a separate partition no problem but I can't boot it.  I can boot XP and 6.06 but 7.10 isnt an option under my grub meneu
<phosphoricx> nickrud: typo, sorry :-p
<gvsa123> astro76: no new versions for software you mean? such that you wouldn't have gotten OOo 2.3 if you stuck with fiesty?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, from the client
<nickrud> ridge-meister, If I'm not around, ask for help in identifying development headers
<astro76> gvsa123, indeed
<bazhang> Nostahl: could you be more precise? Or I may say do this or something like it as advice :}
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, and try it from the server also
<phosphoricx> sneaks: you should be able to boot to it once you add it to your GRUB menu
<gvsa123> astro76: i see...
<Sneaks> How do I add it to my grub menu?
<Nostahl> bazhang its the netgear wg111v3 with movell chipset
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: it works from the server...
<Nostahl> bazhang or however movell is spelt :P
<bazhang> Nostahl: is it plugged in now, and are you on that computer?
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, it didn't work from the client?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: and the client
<phosphoricx> sneaks: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, then your client was able to connect
<Nostahl> aye its pluged in the computer is running software updates atm
<Hyp3r-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Interesting.  I'm still not able to connect to the point I can see the files, though
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, try visiting the shared folder from  places->nework->
<Sneaks> Ok, but menu.lst refers to files in /boot/grub.  7.10 is not in that directory.  It is on a separate partition and I can't even mount that partition?  Don't know how?
<bazhang> Nostahl: open up a terminal when that is done and type in lsusb and tell me the number for that chipset after the ID
<adamonline46> in Dolphin I'm doing smb://192.168.1.108/data, and it seems to be hanging still
<nickrud> Sneaks, you don't need mount the other partition to edit the one in 6.06. What partition is your 7.10 on?
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: When I go to 'samba shares' -> mshome I see nothing.  It DOES say '1 folder, 0 files', but I don't see anything in there
<Likuid_Silence> wow i just fixed that stupid Failed to initialize HAL message!! grrr
<Likuid_Silence> anyone had that problem befo?
<Nostahl> bazhang i think it'll be a little bit before its done... old dell inspiron 1000 hehe
<bazhang> Nostahl: no hurry--well be here all night :}
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, silly, but a reboot may do the trick
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: client?
<Sneaks> Phosphoricx  I just tired to send you a message on the new tab that popped up on my system but it said I wasn't allowed to post private messages.  I will go to register now so that I can.
<sunogbaga> adamonline46, yes.. the client.. or try restarting the clients network first
<mhiku> anyone want to have homebased php web dev pm me :)
<bazhang> mhiku: not the channel for that
<joanki> when i open a program through terminal like xchat... i type xchat& but if i close the terminal, for some reason it closes the program.... how can i change this?
<nickrud> joanki, after you have started xchat like that, type disown <tab> <enter>
<shm613> is there a way to have a window open up on a workspace that is compatible with compiz fusion?
<bazhang> joanki need a space after xchat?
<Hoxie> looks like she bounced before she got her answer
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> bazhang, it'll still die because it's a child of the terminal
<adamonline46> o she's back hehe
<joanki> sorry got booted
<bazhang> nickrud: cheers!
<joanki> did anyone answer my q?
<adamonline46> two folk 8)
<joanki> nickrud, it used to not close if i typed xchat&
<bazhang> one right one not :{
<joanki> if i left the & off, it did
<Hoxie> <nickrud> joanki, after you have started xchat like that, type disown <tab> <enter>
<joanki> ok
<joanki> disown eh?
<nickrud> joanki, yes, it frees it from the terminal
<adamonline46> the other suggested xchat <space> &
<joanki> ok that did not work
<joanki> bash: disown: current: no such job
<bazhang> which was wrong my bad
<joanki> ok
<joanki> so why would anyone want it to be that way
<nickrud> joanki, did you get %xchat when you pressed tab?
<joanki> maybe i'm too much into windows, but it seems that if you want to be done with terjminal, that doesn't mean you want to be done with everything else
<Nostahl> so you can see the code the programs executing
<joanki> no i did not nick
<phosphoricx> nickrud: how would I search recursively for the string using a filter of only header files (*.h)  using grep?
<nickrud> phosphoricx, grep -r <string> *.h
<Hoxie> has anybody had any problems with playing ogg music files? everytime I try with any player it freezes the player and I have to force quit. All other sound is good though....
<DragonSpirit> are there any repositories full of software that is somewhat popular besides the ones initially available, or a place that has info on the ones out there
<astro76> joanki, then hit alt+F2 and type the command there, it won't be the child of any terminal
<nickrud> oh, astro76 chops out the middle man
<bazhang> DragonSpirit: like waht?
<Soskel> http://webtechmedia.net/wallace_type.mov
<soldats> like medibuntu
<bazhang> DragonSpirit: backports?
<Xplicit> i made a partition system from linux but windows install wont recognise it,
<DragonSpirit> Just wanted to see what all was out there, I added medibuntu, and the backports, but wondered if there was any repositories with stuff not available officially by ubuntu, that has been put together by thrid parties
<ehc> if I want to rip dvds to my harddrive what file type should I save them in. I want smallest size per quality
<astro76> Xplicit, yeah windows won't recognize any of it, should just have to pick the partition you intended to be NTFS, and tell windows to format that one and install there
<bazhang> Soskel: you have a question?
<Soskel> yes
<joanki> nickrud, is that an ok way to do things?
<Soskel> how epic was that video?
<joanki> use alt F2?
<DragonSpirit> well I added the backports as in what was in the update thing
<nickrud> joanki, it's how I run nearly everything, alt f2
<DragonSpirit> the one you just check
<krazytekn0> joanki totally alt f2 rocks
<joanki> got it
<nickrud> joanki, if you know the name of the program, it's faster than finding the menu item
<qukk> I have installed Ubuntu (latest version, server edition) with the alternative CD. How can I get it to boot to command line without having to do Ctrl Alt F1 during boot (where it "hangs" at Running Boot Scripts)?
<joanki> why didnt anyone just tell me =p
<Xplicit> astro76: i tried that but windows installed half way through my drive (is there a limit to where it can go?)
<nickrud> joanki, cuz only astro76 was thinking outside the box
<joanki> i asked that q several times
<bazhang> ehc: avi seems to be popular though this is not really the channel for that
<joanki> oh i see
<astro76> joanki, yeah just popped in ;)
<joanki> i asked that q like three dif times and no good solution ;)
<muaddib> Hello all
<joanki> thanks
<Spaceman3750> Gutsy has been making room for itself for a good while now, it's been at 0% the whole way.  What do I do?
<soldats> hello
<joanki> i like gutsy
<joanki> i did not at first
<Spaceman3750> I'm beginning to not like Gutsy
<joanki> what's the prob
<Spaceman3750> For some odd reason I'm trying to install it on my laptop anyways
<Spaceman3750> It ain't going so hot
<joanki> why
<joanki> the only thing i don't like is hibernate
<Nostahl> i just finnished installing it to my laptop
<gvsa123> i like it :)
<joanki> but they musta tried to fix it
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: you have an actual question in there?
<Nostahl> but now im doing the 2 hours of software updates lol
<joanki> because it's better
<Spaceman3750> Well, it doesn't recognize either my wireless or sound cards, and it's been on 0% for repartitioning progress for like 5 minutes
<muaddib> quick question.. I just recently upgraded my machine from 3GB to 8GB of memory. Unfortunately ubuntu is not detecting all of the memory. I assume highmem support is not enabled in the generic kernel.
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: See above
<astro76> Xplicit, when you paritioned in Linux you made an NTFS partition for windows?
<rkj> Hi, can someone help troubleshoot a printing problem? I am printing from my ubuntu box to a WinXP box with an hp laserjet 1320 printer but nothing prints.  the XP machine can print to it locally, and I can access files on the XP machine over the LAN.
<nickrud> everything worked for me on gutsy, first time since breezy
<muaddib> Does anyone know if it is enabled in the linux-kernel-server
<Spaceman3750> bazhang: My first message about being at 0% for a long time
<joanki> spaceman, have you allowed thirdparty software upgrades?
<bazhang> Spaceman3750: see no question above--usually indicated with a how do I..?
<joanki> that is what i had to do to get my video card to work
<krazytekn0> rkj you've enabled printer sharing in xp?
<muaddib> Doesanyone know the penalty for moving from generic kernel to server. I am running a workstation class machine
<Xplicit> astro76:  yeah and it just ignored it
<rkj> krazytekn0: yep
<rkj> krazytekn0: let me just go check on that ...
<phosphoricx> nickrud: that doesn't seem to work, it only wants to look at the .h files in ./
<astro76> Xplicit, and when you went in the windows installer, did you recognize that partition? it probably would say unformatted still
<shm613> Does anyone know if there is a way to have windows default open to a certian workspace with compiz fusion running?
<Xplicit> astro76:  there were no partitions that was the problem
<Lapinux> anyone know if "ietab" is available for the linux version of firefox?
<Spaceman3750> Gutsy has been making room for itself for a good while now, it's been at 0% the whole way.  What do I do? -- Basically how do I move this along without messing things up?
<Lapinux> never mind, its not
<bazhang> shm613: best ask that in #compiz-fusion; they are very helpful there :}
<nickrud> phosphoricx, works here, been using it a long time.  For example, try grep -r panel ~/.gconfd
<joanki> spaceman, are you reformatting your entire computer?]
<joanki> or partitioning?
<Spaceman3750> partitioning
<nickrud> phosphoricx, erm, ~/.gconf that is
<Spaceman3750> Erm, why is there a FloodBot2 in here?
<joanki> and did you do a manual partition?
<Spaceman3750> joanki: Guided
<astro76> Xplicit, what version windows?
<rkj> krazytekn0: duh ... next time remind me to turn it on too.
<Spaceman3750> 40GB
<soldats>  floodbot is god
<joanki> ew i hated their guided partition
<Xplicit> windows xp
<joanki> i did m anual and imho i suggest you do the same
<nickrud> Spaceman3750, because of silly children flooding the channel
<Xplicit> astro76: i just got my answere in ##windows
<joanki> is windows on your other partition?
<phosphoricx> nickrud, ok I'm with you on that one, but then how do you filter it for only *.h ?
<acc_> #Ubuntu: I'm attempting to install 7.10 on a laptop with Debian already installed on it (which has been working fine for about 2 years, so I know it's mostly Linux-compatible).  When the installer starts up, and I choose to install, it hangs on "Loading Linux Kernel."  How can I diagnose and fix this?  Thanks.
<astro76> Xplicit, has to be first primary partition?
<acc_> Ah, wait a few minutes, apparently. :)  It was stuck at 7% but just now it picked up and is on 52%
<Xplicit> no without sp1 windows xp install cd cant handel drives bigger than 128
<Spaceman3750> acc_: Gutsy uses Linux 2.6 which your Debian installation probably is not using, so it could be a kernel incompatibility with your laptop
<acc_> Spaceman3750: Actually, the Debian partition has 2.6.22
<Spaceman3750> acc_: Ah, nevermind then
<SpeakerMania> I just installed Cinerella (Video Editor) but it doesn't open. I've tried going through Applications >> Sound and Video, ALT+F2, and the terminal, but none open it.
<acc_> At any rate, it has loaded the kernel successfully now.  Thanks anyway.
<CaptainMorgan> wow... WINE crashes too much!!!
<Xplicit> arg ive done 2 windows installs in 1 night i feal dirty
<CaptainMorgan> what's up with that ?
<CaptainMorgan> every since Fiesty
<nickrud> phosphoricx, I know I've done this ...
<Xplicit> CaptainMorgan: you using the latest version with the correct repos?
<CaptainMorgan> it's like, multitasking is illegal
<CaptainMorgan> Xplicit, AFAIK
<bazhang> #winehq would have more on that CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> Xplicit, I have all repos available
<fajar> hallo
<Xplicit> are you using the repos wine provide or the ubuntu version
<SpeakerMania> CaptainMorgan, guess what? It is a Windows emulator. Windows has enough problems already running applications natively; is an emulator going to do any better?
<pyrak> having trouble playing a dvd
<unperson> I'm looking to get a new wireless NIC for one of my computers.  I'd like to find one that will work with linux drivers (i.e. won't require ndiswrapper).  So far, the only method I have to determine this is too look at a list of cards for sale and then google the model number of each one to find discussion of drivers for linux.  Is there a better way to go about this?
<phosphoricx> nickrud, but there's nothing about .h in "grep -r panel ~/.gconfd", so where do you put it?
<CaptainMorgan> SpeakerMania, that's not an explanation - Before 7.** wine worked fine - at least for me
<nickrud> phoenixz, rereading man page, refreshing my elderly memory
<SpeakerMania> CaptainMorgan, WINE has never worked properly for me. Might as well have a dual-boot with 2K. I still don't know why anyone would run a Windows app on a Linux box. :P
<muaddib> How does one rebuild ubuntu kernel. There seems to be 2 methods the first is to either download via apt-get source linux-source-2.6.22 or get it from the git repository
<muaddib> Which one
<bruenig> muaddib, either
<SpeakerMania> I just installed Cinerella (Video Editor) but it doesn't open. I've tried going through Applications >> Sound and Video, ALT+F2, and the terminal, but none open it.
<soldats> !worksforme | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bazhang> unperson: sadly that is probably the best way
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, any output when trying via shell
<GOP_Primaries> Mitt Romney opposes same sex marriage!
<GOP_Primaries> "Last year the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court struck a blow against the family, as I'm sure you know. The court forgot that [traditional] marriage is first and foremost about nurturing and developing children. Its ruling meant that our society is supposed to be indifferent about whether children have a mother and a father."
<GOP_Primaries> Mitt Romney for President 2008   Help preserve traditional American values.
<GOP_Primaries> Vote Mitt Romney
<CaptainMorgan> SpeakerMania, true, my app is a game, for which rebooting into Win is kinda a waste of time.. when I run everything else on ubuntu
<bruenig> !ops | GOP_Primaries
<ubotu> GOP_Primaries: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<soldats> CaptainMorgan, sorry, i feel the same as you as in wine always woprks for me but sometimes for some peple it doesnt
<CaptainMorgan> soldats, you misinterpreted
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: None. It says it isn't a recognized command. ?
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, how did you install cinerella?
<unperson> Wow, are they spamming all the IRC channels that way?
<SpeakerMania> bruenig, through Synaptic.
<Amaranth> yep
<muaddib> bruenig: what is the difference... From what I can tell the documentation says the kernel-source package is older than the git repository and doesn't have latest patches is that correct
<CaptainMorgan> soldats, it's not a people issue, it's an OS version issue - before 7.04 or 7.10 wine worked fine
<bruenig> !info cinerella
<ubotu> Package cinerella does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> phoenixz, grep -r <string> --include=*.h <path>
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, what is the exact name of the package
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: That would be my issue.
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: cinerella. ?
<SpeakerMania> bruenig, hang on one second
<soldats> CaptainMorgan, maybe i tried to scroll up but it doesnt go to far, strange wine "works for me" on 7.10
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, if that is the name, then you didn't get it from the ubuntu repos
<Xplicit> CaptainMorgan: try the latest version of wine, wine development is fast that patching it doesnt always work so well and the ubuntu version cant keep up with wine repos
<SpeakerMania> bruenig, I had to add a repository
<soldats> CaptainMorgan, oh well, i forgot what his problem was
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, ok do: dpkg -L cinerella | grep bin
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, technically this is unsupported being third party and all
<CaptainMorgan> soldats, what? please - try making sense.
<Saspo_> Hello everyone
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: ease up a bit
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: oh. I get this: Package `cinerella' is not installed.
<SpeakerMania> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<SpeakerMania> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Xplicit> hi dr Spaso_
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, ease off a bit, I used "please"
<nickrud> phosphoricx, grep -r --include=*.h <string> <path>
<Xplicit> *Saspo
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, so you are confused somewhere, either you didn't install it, or it has a different name
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: I used 'a bit'
<SingAlong> Hi guys...
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, truthfully, I couldn't make sense of that last few comments he made
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: hmm. How? I installed via Synaptic following the Gutsy instructions (I am indeed running Gutsy).
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, you saw the message, it isn't installed
<Sneaks> I am looking for some help on a tri-boot of XP, 6.06 and 7.10.  I had 6.06 and XP working fine.  I set up a new partition for 7.10 and installed it.  All went well.  I can still boot 6.06 and XP but 7.10 hasn't been added to my Grub options and I don't know how to get it there?
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: wine is not for this channel go to #winehq as I said earlier
<Modius> Anyone here familiar with Ubuntu 64 bit?  Questions.  A:  Should I expect it to work with an Intel Quad-core with 8gig of ram, and B: Can it run windows sessions in vmware?
<soldats> CaptainMorgan, no i meant wine still works on 7.10 but i totally forgot what the inital question of the other person was. i started typing too fast without thinking. sorry if pissed you off. my stupid rapid thinking gets the better of me sometimes.
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: Okay. Thanks.
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, already did, long time ago - but people still want to call my name
<nickrud> Sneaks, what partition is your 7.10 on, and can you edit the menu.lst in 6.06 (I'm assuming that's the menu.lst in use)
<Scunizi> Sneaks: do you hv more than one HD?
<iamlindoro_> Hi all, setting up software raid on Gutsy... Just a quick question with some experience with with... as all array members are USB drives, I have set udev rules so that everything gets symlinked to the same /dev/sd* nodes... However, I noticed in creating the array that even though I provided it with the symlinked nodes, it shows the *actual* devices on mdadm --detail... question is, I added the symlinked nodes to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.c
<soldats> CaptainMorgan, sop i applogize
<SingAlong> I just am a first timer on linux. I just installed Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn. I tried to connect to the internet thru a wired connection. Its a DHCP connection. Ubuntu recognised the connection. But when I try to browse thru mozilla firefox. I am able to connect to no website.
<Sneaks> nickrud.  I can edit menu list.  /sda1 is XP /sda2 is 6.06 and /sda3 is 7.10 /sda4 is swap
<Xplicit> how do i install my system to an lvm partition
<bruenig> SingAlong,  ping google.com in terminal
<SingAlong> K...
<Scunizi> Sneaks: sounds like grub got installed on the wrong hd.
<SingAlong> Will try and get back..
<Sneaks> I have had grub for a while and it boots XP and 6.06 fine. I just can't get it to boot 7.10?
<astro76> Xplicit, using the alternate install cd
<Saspo_> *Xplicit -  My first time on IRC thanks for the welcome
<soldats> !dualboot > Sneaks
<Scunizi> Sneaks: thats because 7.10 put its grub probably at the beginning of the drive its installed on.  If you change your bios to boot from that drive you might get all the op systems to show in the grub menu.  At least that would be an easy test.
<Xplicit> does it popup an option or do i need to enter some cheat code?
<nickrud> Sneaks, add http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49768/ to the very bottom of menu.lst , it should boot
<Xplicit> nvm i got to options
<alecw1> Is there a standalone flash viewer for the GNOME desktop (and Ubuntu)?
<astro76> Xplicit, dunno really... cheat codes meaning boot option? probably not
<Saspo_> I am trying to find out how to disable the integrated video to install a graphics card.  Any help anyone?
<nickrud> Sneaks, your swap would be defined in the /etc/fstab in 7.10, you might want to check
<soldats> alecw1, totem can play flash, if you download the flash video you can view it via totem
<alecw1> soldats: I mean .swf files
<Scunizi> Sneaks: although nickrud offers a good solution, if the kernel is updated in the future it won't show.  You need a more perminant solution.
<MYRM1D0N> hello there.....
<Sneaks> Thanks for the help guys Phosphoricx is helping me on a private chat
<nickrud> Scunizi, yes, it'll be below the automagic section
<nickrud> Scunizi, and untouched by update-grub
<soldats> alecw1, dont think so unless you can get flash mx working but a flash .flv will play
<alecw1> soldats: Ok, thank you.
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: I foudn the issue
<SpeakerMania> found
<nickrud> Scunizi, oh, brain fart here. There might someday be a -15
<Scunizi> nickrud: yep.. I triple boot as well.. although I haven't gone into 6.06 in some time.. looking forward to LTS
<iamlindoro_> alecw1: look at the flashplayer9 included in automatix
<iamlindoro_> if there's any command line utility for it, it's likely to be there
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: the name is cinelerra
<Filled-Void> Could anyone tell me how I can rename hdb1 (the icon on my desktop) to something else if that is possible
<bruenig> k
<astro76> !automatix | iamlindoro_
<ubotu> iamlindoro_: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<soldats> !automatix > iamlindoro_
<Saspo_> I am trying to find out how to disable the integrated video to install a graphics card.  Any help anyone?
<alecw1> iamlindoro_: I've been advised to stay away from automatix, even though I don't know what it is. =P
<SpeakerMania> bruenig: and I get this via terminal: cinelerra: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bruenig> !find libGL.so.1.2
<ubotu> Package/file libgl.so.1.2 does not exist in gutsy
<Scunizi> Saspo_: plug in the new card and run with it.... sometimes the bios has an "off" switch for the onboard card.
<nickrud> Sneaks, after you get 7.10 running, you might want to run  sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda to have 7.10 manage grub, it's better at seeing other os's and adding them to menu.lst properly
<bullgard4> Is there a OpenOffice.org IRC channel?
<keith-> is there any fix for getting network-manager to connect to a wep protected network?
<iamlindoro_> alecw1: Yeah, blah blah, install it however you like, but look at the closed-source flash player from macromedia all the same
<Saspo_> scuzini I did plug  the card in but the sytem froze on start up.
<lukewarm> bullgard4 http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC
<alecw1> iamlindoro_: will do. Thanks very much!
<_-laughing-_> anyone know of some good kde themes, looking for icon sets, logins, etc
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: Oh hey, thanks for all your help earlier!
<bullgard4> lukewarm: Thank you very much.
<lukewarm> bullgard4 dont thank me, thank google
<adamonline46> sunogbaga: I got distracted trying to figure it out... Still no luck tho :/
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have 3 breezy nodes.
<sobersabre> I would like to dist-upgrade them to the latest stable, e.g. gutsy
<sobersabre> is it possible to do directly ?
<Filled-Void> Is it possible to rename my hard disk label?
<Flannel> sobersabre: You can't upgrade straight from breezy to gutsy.  No, you'll have to do it one at a time, however....
<sobersabre> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade...
<sobersabre> Flannel, I have no X on it.
<Flannel> sobersabre: you will be able to upgrade straight from dapper to hardy, once its released.  So you might want to go from breezy to dapper, and then wait for a few months
<sobersabre> just worker node.
<Flannel> sobersabre: that doesn't matter.
<sobersabre> So, the fastest would be to go and install gusty directly ... ?
<sobersabre> s/gust/guts/
<nickrud> sobersabre, same one from 2005 ?
<Flannel> sobersabre: yeah.  If you really want gutsy.  Of course, re-configuration may or may not be more time
<sobersabre> Flannel, I am deploying FAI.,
<sobersabre> just didn't want to multiply the size of the mirror.
<Flannel> sobersabre: You can use apt-proxy
<xal2> hi
<xal2> are there any good download\upload monitors for linux?
<bruenig> xal2, what exactly are you looking for, something that gives you a nice loggable output, or some pretty widget
<mapez> anyone here use CWiiD?
<Xplicit> mapez ive set it up
<xal2> something that gives me a loggable output
<xal2> I dont' care about a frontend
<SingAlong_> I am not able to connect to the internet even though  ubuntu recognises my connection
<kevin_> i'm having a problem playing a certain (commercial) dvd, details here: http://pastebin.ca/834466 , any help?
<bazhang> !dvd | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<_-laughing-_> so... does anyone know of a good kde theme or what?
<acc_> #Ubuntu: So I'm trying to install 7.10 on a laptop, and no matter whether I choose "Start or install Ubuntu" or "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode", the kernel takes about 10 minutes to load, then the HDD LED gets pegged (flickering occasionally), then the system reboots.  How can I diagnose what is happening?
<SingAlong2> anyone help me..
<kevin_> bazhang, it works for other encrypted dvds
<bnb> how do i install beryl window manager on ubuntu gusty  i tried searching for it in synaptic could not find it
<nickrud> kevin_, have you tried another player, I've seen some read disks others wouldn't
<lukewarm> !beryl > bnb
<ubuntu> lol
<bazhang> acc_: considered the minimal install or the alternate install? those often work when the live cd chokes
<bnb> i want to unleash the full power of my ati radeon x1300
<nickrud> !compiz | bnb
<ubotu> bnb: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bnb> pci-e
<kevin_> nickrud, only totem and mplayer
<bullgard4> lukewarm: What catchwords did you feed Google with?
<acc_> bazhang: Thanks, I'll give them a shot
<SingAlong2> How can I connect tonickrud: help me friend...
<nickrud> kevin_, give vlc a try, it's been best so far for me
<bazhang> kevin_: how about the tried and true vlc?
<SingAlong2> nickrud: help me friend
<nickrud> SingAlong, what kind of internet. wireless, me? hah
<kevin_> trying..
<bazhang> !minimal | acc_
<ubotu> acc_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SingAlong2> nickrud: wired
<lukewarm> bullgard4 openoffice irc channel
<SingAlong2> nickrud: wired dhcp
<nickrud> SingAlong, works with windows?
<SingAlong2> nickrud: yeah
<bullgard4> lukewarm: Ok, thank you.
<SingAlong2> nickrud: I am chatting with you on a windows comp. I installed ubuntu on my laptop
<mapez> Xplicit, Sorry. Have you remapped the buttons?
<mapez> I am trying to make it work with GFCE Ultra
<SingAlong2> nickrud: I tried pinging google.com. It said: Unknown host google.com
<nickrud> SingAlong, in a terminal, what does     route -n    say after you try sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<phalacee> I'd like to install the Linux mint (and/or the Ubuntu Studio) theme on my vanilla ubuntu install, can some one point me in the right direction, google doesn't love me today
<SingAlong2> I am a firsttimer. so I did not open the terminal
<Xplicit> no i had proplems because i couldnt find the config file and my brother whos wii it is got boored
<kevin_> error with vlc: http://pastebin.ca/834470
<SingAlong2> nickrud: I only ran one command in the terminal: ping google.com
<Xplicit> why is LVM changing 7GB to 7.5GB?
<SingAlong2> nickrud: any solution?
<function1> is there any way to change these uuuuuugly old X widgets/controls?
<mapez> Ah okay. I have got it communicating with my computer.. I just can't figure out how to remap buttons
<nickrud> SingAlong, possibly. Put the output of:     ifconfig      and    route -n     on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tonyyarusso> Xplicit: I believe it has something to do with needing a certain multiple of disk sections, or some such.  I've seen that sort of thing before too.
<SingAlong2> nickrud: ifconfig or ipconfig?
<kevin_> nickrud, bazhang ^ ?
<nickrud> SingAlong, ifconfig
<SingAlong2> ok...
<bazhang> kevin_: does the dvd work in a dvd player (next to a tv for example)?
<SingAlong2> Now I need to paste the output of ifconfig and route -n on paste.ubuntu.nl right?
<Nostahl> ok software updates finnaly finnished!
<SingAlong2> nick?
<SingAlong2> right nick?
<Nostahl> bazhang u still around
<SingAlong2> Now I need to paste the output of ifconfig and route -n on paste.ubuntu.nl right? nick?
<nickrud> SingAlong, yes. and patience :)
<SingAlong2> sorry :)
<bazhang> Nostahl: indeed!
<Nostahl> hehe
<Nostahl> can you beleive how long that took?
<SingAlong2> nickrud: I will get back. I am disconnecting my comp and connecting my laptop to the net :)
<nickrud> SingAlong, ok
<bazhang> less than 2 hours I believe
<sobersabre> Flannel, I am using apt-proxy, but it still will require a big part of disk.
<jstarcher> how can I mount my cdrom?
<Nostahl> bazhang 0846;4260 netgear, inc
<simplyubuntu> hello all :) does anyone here have free time and want to get in on developing a distro - based on ubuntu?
<Sneaks> exit
<kevin_> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615471 this the card Nostahl? there is a way to get it going apparently (and recent)
<xal2> I installed the graphics driver from the nvidia website. It works great until I restart the computer. Then it wants to hop into low graphics mode.
<Xplicit> the alt cd lets me setup a raid partition but not use it
<xal2> nm
<xal2> I'll ask in the nvidia channel
<xal2> didn't realize there was one :p
<Nostahl> i usualy just use ndiswrapper to get it up and going
<Nostahl> but i was just wondering if there was a native driver so i didnt have to ndiswrapper it
<SingAlong3> nick... I think I found out the problem. I know the windows commands: ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew. Can u tell me the alternatives for this in ubuntu?
<bazhang> kevin_: when you put the dvd in the drive, does it prompt you with some options? like play in totem etc? what does totem say when it refuses to run it if anything
<phalacee> I'd like to install the Linux mint (and/or the Ubuntu Studio) theme on my vanilla ubuntu install, can some one point me in the right direction, google doesn't love me today
<Arelis> Hi all. After installing fglrx, my screen looks very blurry. How can i solve this?
<Nasari> Hey, unbuntu locks all ports right?
<bazhang> Nostahl: it appears not sorry about that
<kevin_> bazhang, "an error occured/could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<SingAlong3> nick: I asked you this becoz... I know that my IP keeps fluctuating everytime I connect. sometimes its 123.101.100.34 and sometimes something else...
<astro76> Nasari, there's no servers installed by default which are listening on any ports, so yes
<jimmy__> i comment out xinerama in my xorg.conf and it keeps coming back... wtf?
<SingAlong3> nickrud: nick... I think I found out the problem. I know the windows commands: ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew. Can u tell me the alternatives for this in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Nasari: you can install firestarter and tweak iptables if you wish
<SingAlong3> anyone knows the alternatives for ipconfig /renew and ipconfig /release in ubuntu?
<nickrud> SingAlong, depends on how you've configured the interface, I only know a couple of ways
<bazhang> kevin_: and all other dvds work? is this a bluray or hd-dvd?
<SingAlong3> nick but how?
<jstarcher> how can I mount my cdrom?
<Nasari> ok, thanks
<kevin_> bazhang, all that I have tried before work. this is a proper dvd
<SingAlong3> what 2 ways are they?
<kevin_> ..in the physical sense
<nickrud> SingAlong2, it's normal to have different ip's with dhcp, it's supposed to work that way. So, what's the output of    route -n  ?   That's most likely the problem
<bazhang> kevin_: that is exceedingly odd..
<|juan|> any reason my xorg.conf would revert back to xinerama every time i restart xserver?
<nickrud> SingAlong2, the computer doesn't know what your router's address is most likely
<astro76> kevin_, what title if you don't mind?
<kevin_> astro76, rush hour 3
<SingAlong3> ???
<SingAlong3> what is that? how can I get that?
<bazhang> kevin_: that is on dvd already?
<kevin_> bazhang, apparently
<nickrud> SingAlong2, if you'd answer my questions, I can help you build a working config
<SingAlong3> Ok one sec..
<SingAlong3> let me find out
<SingAlong3> ...
<Nasari> so firestarter is the easiest way to open and close ports?
<astro76> kevin_, as I suspected, it uses the new form of copy protection http://www.dvdshrink.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&p=21520
<nickrud> SingAlong2, use a usb stick if you have one to save the outputs (you can cut and paste into gedit to save them)
<bazhang> kevin_: that is standard bluray or hd-dvd?
<astro76> kevin_, take it back to the store and say it's a non-standard dvd ;)
<bazhang> kevin_: yeah, astro76 has it on the head
<kevin_> astro76, if an old set-top dvd player can  play it, a computer should be able to manage :)
<bazhang> kevin_: google drm
<astro76> kevin_, the whole point of this type of copy protection is that it still works on non-pc dvd players
<kevin_> astro76, and, why?
<astro76> kevin_, they tried this with CDs too
<astro76> kevin_, piracy :S
<nickrud> so there might be a 1.3 release of dvdcss, whoopee
<kevin_> no, I mean why does it still work on non-pc players
<kevin_> with cds they just did autorun crap
<Xplicit> the alt cd is having problems with formating my boot partition
<bazhang> kevin_: to prevent teh piratez
<nickrud> kevin_, because the rippers have to reverse engineer each wrinkle, the dvd makers know in advance what they can get away with
<kevin_> no, I mean why would it still work in the technical sense on a player that was designed for the original dvd specification
<astro76> kevin_, usually some non-standard file naming or some sort of thing which the player ignores, but chokes the pc
<bazhang> kevin_: you can return it or wait for a 'fix' :}
<xal2> I installed the graphics driver from the nvidia website. It works great until I restart the computer. Then it wants to hop into low graphics mode.
<Jangari> is there a forum/howto on widgets/screenlets?
<iknowbob> sorry to break in, but i have a question if anyone can help.  trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and keep getting an error message stating "failed to fetch" and then lists 3 archives at archive.ubuntostudio.org ...
<kevin_> most of the information on google is for windos ripping applications
<bazhang> iknowbob: for ubuntustudio? might be a server issue
 * Gnea bangs head on desk, repeatedly.
<iknowbob> just using plain ubuntu.  friend installed some visiuals and added the ubuntustudio archives to update them with.  is there any way to remove the archive.ubuntustudio.org lines from the list of archives for upgrading?
<Gnea> why does java not work in gutsy gibbon?!
<Gnea> i'm trying to use java as a plugin to firefox
<nickrud> it does, install sun-java6-plugin
<bazhang> iknowbob: sure; go into synaptic and disable them
<digga> list
<digga> oopd
<Xplicit> Gnea: firefox from repos?
<kevin_> bazhang, I have to return it anyway I think. do you know how to get a raw dump of the disc and work out the proper file format later?
<Gnea> i've tried sun-java6-plugin,  sun-java5-plugin and now icedtea-java7-plugin
<Gnea> Xplicit: yes, everything is from apt-get/synaptic
<Gnea> i check in about:plugins and i see that it's there
<bazhang> kevin_: for now it is safe from that kind of thing, not really the channel to discuss it in
<Gnea> and yet... it simply does not work when i try to bring up a java-based app in firefox
<kevin_> bazhang, what would be
<Gnea> i get the error: "please install java, you are moron."
<nickrud> oh, it must be tired of you ;)
<Gnea> well, it better change its attitude quick if it wants to live through the night ;)
<iknowbob> i'm a bit of a noob to ubuntu.  how do i go about disabling them?
<nickrud> Gnea, a really silly question, but do you have java enabled in the prefs?
<bazhang> kevin_: that is a 'rip' and there is google for that
<Gnea> nickrud: ha, i hadn't checked yet - doing now
<kevin_> bazhang, I don't want to resort to windows shareware, which is the result on google
<bazhang> kevin_: sorry cant help you
<kevin__> hay room
<kevin__> im a nood
<Gnea> room: no such nickname
<kevin__> i wanna put ubuntu on my g3
<Gnea> nickrud: yup, it's already checked
<nickrud> thought it was silly
<Gnea> not at all, good to cover all bases
<kevin__> anay one try this is it better then darwin for this sitch
<kevin__> http://spiderman.is-a-geek.com/
<astro76> good grief, a kevin_ and kevin__ both talking
<nickrud> SingAlong better come back soon, gotta get some sleep
<Kevin`> heh :)
<nickrud> lol
 * astro76 runs
<Gnea> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !g4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !g3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kevin__> thank you
<kevin__> osx 1.1 is really showing it's age
<nickrud> isn't that heresy for someone with mac hardware?
<sobersabre> guys, I've got rdist question. is it possible to rename files per group of hosts with rdist ?
<kevin__> game cube has a ppc right
<sobersabre> I mean if I have a file /some/where/etc/passwd/group0
<sobersabre> would I be able to copy it to a group of hosts to /etc/passwd ?
<sobersabre> just say "yes" or "no".
<nickrud> maybe
<ogre> ahahahahhah
<sobersabre> lol
<bazhang> yes or no
<bharadwaj> whenever i start off with enemy teritory or any other high end games the game interface is very sluggish and strucky
<nickrud> I have a broken nose, cuz I do that too much
<bharadwaj> do i have any problem with my graphics card?
<sobersabre> bazhang, you should upgrade your interpreter
<bazhang> sobersabre: hahha
<kevin__> imbios lol
<richd> Hello, anyone ever tried playing UT2k4 and got no sound? my only sound card in the setting is openal. should i go get also instead or something?
<xal2> Has anyone had problems with the nvidia driver?
<bazhang> !info kiten
<ubotu> kiten: Japanese reference/study tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 197 kB, installed size 548 kB
<richd> er, not sound card, sound device or something
<sobersabre> your nick sounds a bit chinese.... chinese usually have a good interpreter. where are you from ?
<sobersabre> :)
<Gnea> argh
<bazhang> I'm from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> nickrud: this is driving me nuts! i've done this before on other systems, and yet, i cannot get java to work in a web browser on this newly installed system.
<bharadwaj> is there any other channel for my problem with games?
<nickrud> I gotta go, Singalong will be back (maybe) with an ifconfig and route -n . His windows connects wired, ubuntu doesn't. Probably not getting gateway info from the router. Could someone set him up with a static config?
<astro76> Gnea, did you try with a new firefox profile?
<kevin__> i allwas had promblems install ati drivers on ubuntu on my core2dou pc
<richd> bharadwaj: heym your having trouble too?
<brophat> my add/remove applications thing says BitTorrent is installed but I can't find it in the applications menu
<nickrud> Gnea, I've always had no problems with java, so never had to trouble shoot it
<Gnea> astro76: hrm, i'll try that now
<richd> bharadwaj: I cant get my sound to work in Unreal 2004... what's your gaming prob?
<alexandroid> hi, could you plz tell me how to enter rescue mode using live DVD for 7.10?
<alexandroid> what i see is the same as described on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202184
<bharadwaj> richd: oh yeah but i have a problem with my graphics and  interface of the game its very sluggish
<richd> bharadwaj: what card type do you have?
<richd> ati? nv?
<WGGMk> is it possible to Remote Desktop to a NON GUI Ubuntu Server???
<astro76> alexandroid, what are you trying to do?
<bharadwaj> richd: non in particular i have an inbuilt 64Mb video memory of i845G series
<Kevin`> WGGMk, yes
<richd> bharadwaj: ouch, integrated is hard stuff
<Kevin`> WGGMk, you will of course need gui programs and libraries installed on it, which I would not do for a server
<bharadwaj> rich: yeah i know i tried evry damn shit available in the internet and in the forums
<alexandroid> astro76: I am trying to install ubuntu on usb ext drive following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<wy> Which script is run before the window system starts after user login? I'm trying to put an environment variable in that can be viewed by the programs on the main menu
<bharadwaj> richd: and know what i almost come here very often with only this problem
<bharadwaj> richd: did you try ubuntu forums?
<brophat> my add/remove applications thing has BitTorrent checked, which I assume means it is installed, but I can't find it in the applications menu. Anyone know where it is supposed to be?
<astro76> alexandroid, looks like you need to use the alternate cd
<astro76> !alternate | alexandroid
<ubotu> alexandroid: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<richd> bharadwaj: man, i try ubuntu forums, debian forums, new articles and /. forums
<richd> but to no avail
<alexandroid> astro76: but live DVD should include both install + alternate cds, right?
<WGGMk> Kevin`: is it possible for clients to remote desktop into a virtual machine (while the server still has NO GUI)???
<alexandroid> astro76: ...and I do not have CD-R to burn CD ISO on =\
<bazhang> richd: is this native linux or through wine?
<richd> bazhang: native. used the dvd shell installer
<Kevin`> WGGMk, no local gui, yes
<bharadwaj> richd: i hope we get a solution very fast i just can't wait to play any full fledged game in lunux
<bharadwaj> *linux
<frederick85> hi i'm on xubuntu and trying to mount windows shares with pyNeighborhood it says can't mount the files on it though
<astro76> alexandroid, yeah it does... sorry I'm not familiar with the dvd
<frederick85> the shared files on the windows computer
<frederick85> but it can find them
<bazhang> richd: unreal tournament 3? or other
<Kevin`> WGGMk, virtual machine means nothing to this, unless you use the vm software for remote control in some respect (which I would only do for admins)
<richd> bazhang: 2004
<richd> only have a 32 MB video card...
<bazhang> richd: tournament?
<richd> yeah
<alexandroid> astro76: maybe you could describe me what rescue mode looks like? when "rescue mode" sign actually appears?
<Gnea> astro76: same problem persists with the new profile
<Gnea> astro76: i went through and made sure that just the icedtea version is the only one installed now
<Gnea> then i made the new profile
<WGGMk> Kevin`: what im trying to achieve, is the ability for specific clients to be able to USE/RUN virtual machines across a VPN or locally.. remote desktop seems like the only logical solution for the VPN side
<Kevin`> WGGMk, remote desktops don't need to use the physical display for anything, you can have any number of remote displays without showing them locally
<abhi> is there any nice util that i can use to grab a website?
<Gnea> abhi: wget, curl
<Kevin`> WGGMk, what vm software are you using
<richd> bharadwaj: hey, check out http://packages.debian.org/etch/xserver-xorg-video-i810
<astro76> alexandroid, you type rescue at the grub prompt on the alternate cd
<richd> it has a package that should do it
<richd> maybe
<richd> have you already done something like that?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237046 richd look at post #6 in that thread
<abhi> Gnea: i want to get not just the page but also the links it points to
<richd> k
<WGGMk> Kevin`: right now im just in the planning process. But specifically vmware server or esx caught my attention
<alexandroid> astro76: but i mean does it look like regular installer in the beginning or it is completely different?
<Gnea> abhi: read the manpages, they explain what all of the options do
<richd> bazhang: will try that
<WGGMk> Kevin`: my server has NO GUI, and honestly I have no intention or desire to install a GUI or any related GUI libraries
<Kevin`> WGGMk, vmware server (and I think esx if you like spending money) already include remote console function
<j2daosh> what does a b mean in an ls -ltr? (br--r-----)
<richd> bharadwaj: does that package look like it might work?
<Xplicit> does the alt install cd need a working internet conection?
<Gnea> WGGMk: my server has no gui either, but i can run a vpn tunnel and export the display over that to run X apps remotely :)
<Kevin`> WGGMk, if you want to run gui applications on the server (remote or otherwise) you need them to be installed, and for their supporting libraries to be installed, doesn't matter where they display
<X-nor> anyone know why xubuntu has xclient script as the primary option in GDM, yet there appears no xclient in /etc/X11, etc?
<astro76> alexandroid, it will boot you to a prompt with Rescue Mode at the top
<BlaenkDenum> is there a way to generate an md5sum of all files in a directory?
<Kevin`> md5um *
<Gnea> WGGMk: he's right, you can have x libs installed and not run a GUI - you just need them on the server to support displaying them elsewhere - it's not much of a performance hit at all
<BlaenkDenum> I didn't see anything on that in the man page but I used to do it
<BlaenkDenum> oh thanks Kevin`
<alexandroid> astro76: ic, thanks!
<WGGMk> Kevin`: maybe you misunderstood. I dont want them to be able to remote desktop into the server. I want clients to be able to remote desktop into the virtual guest on the server
<astro76> alexandroid, just a shell prompt on virtual console 1
<X-nor> i recall switching xfwm4 to compiz but now I can't figure out what the heck I changed
<ogre> i want a pony
<Kevin`> WGGMk, then you either need remote desktop support in the vm software or remote desktop server software installed on each vm
<X-nor> works, but I also need to change some other stuff
<WGGMk> Kevin`: i retract the misunderstanding part, I prolly didnt explain things specifically enough.
<Gnea> WGGMk: make sure the IP of the virtual server is accessible from the outside and set your security options within that environment properly to accept them
<Gnea> anyways
<Gnea> java still isn't working.
<bharadwaj> richd: idin get you
<Xplicit> does the alt install cd need a working internet conection?
<WGGMk> Kevin`: you wouldnt happen to know if the VMWare Server or esx have remote desktop support do you?
<richd> bharadwaj: ?
<richd> did you get my link?
<X-nor> Xplicit: no, I installed it fine with no network until I could build my driver
<richd> http://packages.debian.org/etch/xserver-xorg-video-i810
<richd> you can search for that package in your package manager and it might fix your prob
<bazhang> that is a debian source richd; best to go with one from packages.ubuntu.com
<wy> I wish I could draw a picture in the code
<Kevin`> WGGMk, the vmware server console is natively networked and can be used remotely. I haven't used esx as I can't afford it. vmware workstation has vnc server support but probably is not a good choice for a server,
<Xplicit> ok thx i tought it was stuck at 6% but its jumped to 21%
<richd> bazhang: i agree, but that package should be in ubuntu
<X-nor> Xplicit: but you'll have to use apt-cd to get build-essential and all
<Kevin`> WGGMk, qemu has vnc server support, xen I don't know, virtualbox I don't know
<bharadwaj> richd: you playin it in wine?
<richd> i just found it on the deb package search
<richd> bharadwaj: nah. I figured mine out
<richd> trying to hepl you now
<Xplicit> its ok once its up ill switch my cable over to it
<bazhang> richd: that may break his system--best not to advise it
<richd> bazhang: i want him to use the ubuntu package manager to search for that package
<Spaceman3750> I have ndiswrapper installed.  I installed the correct driver for my wireless card into ndiswrapper.  However, the GUI I installed says that the card for the driver I installed doesn't exist.  Any advice?
<WGGMk> Kevin`: so VMWare Server would install on the physical server and can be managed by a web interface correct (because the server has no GUI)
<j2daosh> is there a sco unix channel?
<richd> then install it and edit the xorg conf file
<bharadwaj> richd: the link you gave me it s i810 drivers but i845 is different from it
<bazhang> richd: it is in the repos for ubuntu
<richd> i810g driver if for that whole family
<bazhang> bharadwaj: it applies to your card as well
<richd> bazhang: good.
<bharadwaj> let me try
<bazhang> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 139 kB, installed size 364 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<X-nor> j2daosh: you mean there's a reason to run that anymore?
<bazhang> bharadwaj: see above
<richd> bharadwaj: do you know where to get that?
<richd> sorry, but i don't know your linux exp...
<X-nor> does anyone know how to set up what window manager is started up, etc?
<Kevin`> WGGMk, http://abacus.kwzs.be/vm.jpg - using a vm from a few states away
<bazhang> X-nor: choose in sessions at log in screen
<richd> or edit your init runlevel thingy to use kdm instead of gdm or w/e
<X-nor> bazhang: yeah, was wondering what Xclient session meant
<morst> im trying to ./configure apache, and i get the message "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<X-nor> bazhang: it's the 'default' in xfce, but the reported xclient configuration does not exist anywhere
<bazhang> X-nor: there should be a small icon in the log in screen that you can pull down
<WGGMk> Kevin`: VMWare Server Console is what exactly?
<richd> bharadwaj: any luck yet?
<X-nor> bazhang: well I can't edit that can I
<bazhang> X-nor: you can install new DE's :}
<Kevin`> WGGMk, the program you use to do most of the work with vmware server
<BlaenkDenum> guys I have a question, if I tar.gz. something and md5sum it will it always be the same, I mean, and if I would tar.gz. the very same contents again and md5sum that, will it be the same? I know it's not the case with zip
<X-nor> bazhang: that's no help wse, I need to know what each of those Exec=
<richd> X-nor: i use ksysv-init editor
<adamonline46> Does anyone know why I might not be able to access my SMB shares from my Kubuntu box?
<bazhang> X-nor: via the cli?
<X-nor> richd: um, that's init scripts afaict
<richd> yeah
<X-nor> bazhang: well, by filename
<richd> and it chooses xfce, xgm, kd, gdm
<richd> adamonline46: not proper credintials?
<X-nor> richd: yeah, well my DM is gdm
<m0u5e> whats the difference between gutsy backports and proposed?
<richd> can't spell, sorry
<X-nor> richd: don't need to change that unless I have to go to old fashioned xinitrc
<scguy318> m0u5e: backports are backports from newer repos, proposed is proposed updates
<richd> X-nor: i thought that was what you were trying to do
<WGGMk> Kevin`: sorry for my ignorance here.. But lemme get this straight... VMWare Server installs on the server or host machine.. and VMWare Server Console BUILDS or CONNECTS to the VM on the server/host machine???
<adamonline46> richd: Well, I can access the shares from my Windows box, if that's what you mean.  I have myself added as an SMB user...
<bazhang> does a #vmware exist?
<Gnea> bazhang: what happens if you join it?
<X-nor> richd: was trying to set what commands the Xclient script (which GDM claims exists) actually runs
<m0u5e> scguy318: what's a backport then? :X
<bazhang> Gnea: you first :}
<Kevin`> WGGMk, the console connects to the server and allow you to do all management functions (except start the server) and use vms
<richd> adamonline46: but maybe on the linux box, it asks to access it and the windows says bah, not high enough security. do you type in a pw for it?
<X-nor> richd: it probably has little to do with X clients
<Gnea> bazhang: lol i'm not the one who wants to know
<morst> im trying to ./configure apache, and i get the message "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" and then "configure failed for srclib/apr"
<bazhang> Gnea: haha
<Kevin`> bazhang, yes
<scguy318> m0u5e: taking a package from newer repo and having it work on an older release
<bazhang> thanks Kevin`
<X-nor> richd: actually it does - which ones get started automatically. but i've had no luck finding this script, which locate xclient, locate Xclient, etc turn nothing up
<yuaoki> Hi I've got a Sharp Mebius laptop and I do not know what kind of memory chip to get , I've tried it with my macbook chip and the shape does not match how can I look it up?
<adamonline46> richd: No, I removed authentication for the time being.
<timfrost> morst: Have you installed build-essential?
<richd> X-nor: ohhh
<Gnea> astro76: thanks for the help, i'm just gonna sleep on it and try again later
<m0u5e> scguy318: so proposed is like a pre-released update then? or something that's planned for hardy?
<morst> timfrost, whats that?
<richd> adamonline46: wierd... I'm assuming its not network error or anything like that
<WGGMk> Kevin`: so using VMWare Server Console allows you to connect to the VMWare Server and manage/use VM's?
<Kevin`> yuaoki, that's pretty basic information, manufacturer's page should have it. otherwise take a picture of it
<X-nor> i'll be stuck prolly installing a filename index and searching for my =compiz
<adamonline46> richd: I don't think so.  I can see the smb server if I do "smbclient --list <svr_ip> --no-pass
<timfrost> morst: it is a package that pulls in compiler tools.  But why are you compiling apache, rather than using the packages that are in the repository?
<richd> adamonline46: wierd...
<m0u5e> scguy318: sorry just one more question, do proposed updates have lower quality specs than stuff in the normal repos? is it any less stable
<Kevin`> WGGMk, yes, vmware server has no local gui unless you run the console locally
<X-nor> problem I've had with gnome - there's a million ways to set something up, only one actually commits the change
<adamonline46> richd: Quite... I dunno what to do :/
<X-nor> and one leaves trash that you'll find later
<morst> timfrost: so there is an easier way, how do i get the repository packages?
<Kevin`> WGGMk, since this software is beer-free, you would be best served trying it yourself..
<richd> X-nor: well, on my kde i use sudo ksysv
<richd> and it pops up
<wy> Any good asciiart software in linux?
<X-nor> richd: that is the system V inits, correct?
<richd> i used to know where it was located at
<WGGMk> Kevin`: so can clients BUILD/CREATE VM's onto to the physical server host??
<richd> yes
<Kevin`> wy, banner, aalib/libcaca
<Kevin`> WGGMk, yes
<dhcpless> can anyone help me with dhcp3 config
<X-nor> richd: pointless, IMHO, for what I'm trying to do - stop a panel from starting
<Benalex> I am trying to install VMWare Player and getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49771/
<richd> a panel?
<WGGMk> Kevin`: dude your the man.. sorry for all the nagging questions haha.. thank you very much for the information
<X-nor> richd: which is one of the x clients getting started from one of the session scripts of one of the DMs, (well, I know it's GDM in this case)
<wy> Kevin`: libcaca seems to be a library
<Kevin`> wy, yes. there are multiple programs that use it (mplayer for example can)
<ifireball> dhcpless: client or server?
<richd> X-nor: i dunno... i don't get what your saying
<dhcpless> ifireball, server
<richd> and i'm tired
<richd> so good night all
<richd> bharadwaj: good luck.
<timfrost> morst: command line 'sudo apt-get install apache2' (version 2.0) or 'sudo apt-get install apache2.2' (for version 2.2).  Or use synaptic GUI
<richd> BYE!
<Avt> hi
<Avt> who see me?
<triplc> hi all
<morst> timfrost: ok thanks i figured that out
<X-nor> richd: I want to set compiz to start by default, instead of xfwm4
<ifireball> dhcpless: what seems to be the problem?
<Benalex> I am trying to install VMWare Player and getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49771/
<triplc> i need to type Japanese and Chinese, which package I need to apt-get install?
<Avt> can you guys see me??
<WGGMk> Avt: nope
<Avt> how to update firefox? sudo su apt-get update firefox? in dapper
<Myrtti> Avt: sure we do
<Spaceman3750> My WLAN card is a Realtek 8187B.  Ubuntu sees it in the hardware manager, as well as in lsusb (it is an internal USB card).  However, I try to install the drivers into ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper says that the card is not installed.  iwconfig also does not show it.  What should I do to get this card working?
<Kevin`> wy, these libraries (except for the text-art program mentioned) make "ascii art" using dithering techniques. while it's rather good at that, it doesn't beat what a skilled artist can do, it's just a computer
<Avt> ty
<dhcpless> ifireball, whenever i try to start it i get an error "semicolon expected in dhcp3.conf , line #...." but I have semicolns in all the lines!
<Myrtti> Avt: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade
<Myrtti> Avt: no, wait, no.
<Avt> ?
<Myrtti> Avt: how long have you been without updating your system with security updates and such?
<Kevin`> wy, might not be the right word for it. try it yourself and you'll see what it does
<triplc> i need to type Japanese and Chinese text, which package I need to apt-get install?
<dhcpless> triplc, scim
<ifireball> dhcpless: well, sounds like a syntax error, paste the file an the error message to pastebin plz
<bazhang> skim/scim triplc
<triplc> dhcpless: thanks
<WGGMk> dhcpless: haha what a great name
<Avt> myrtti ok well see I made a tutorial and I might have forgotten to add update firefox and flash lol
<dhcpless> ifireball, ok...
<Avt> but now im in gutsy
<dhcpless> triplc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/Setup
<Avt> howto restore partition image of dapper**
<Myrtti> Avt: well, basically update and upgrade should be enough unless you want to upgrade them to a version dapper repos don't have
<Myrtti> Avt: what have you done basically
<Avt> Myrtti can you see my tut and tell me what im missing?
<Avt> im getting link
<triplc> dhcpless: thanks, i am reading it now
<dhcpless> triplc, you on gnome or kde or xfce?
<wy> Kevin`: Actually I just need some pictures in my code. So those color drawings might not be good for me. Some line drawing is ok
<dhcpless> ifireball, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49772/
<Benalex> I am trying to install VMWare Player and getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49771/
<Avt> myrtti here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<dhcpless> WGGMk i've been struggling with this DHCP3 server for days now....
<dhcpless> Benalex, how are you trying to install ? VMserver or player?
<Myrtti> Avt: first of all, forget all the "sudo su"-stuff
<Benalex> dhcpless: player... from add/remove
<dhcpless> Benalex, do you have VMserver installed?
<Benalex> nope
<Avt> myrtti realy?
<dhcpless> Benalex, mmmm...is your sources list in order?
<Myrtti> Avt: well yes. doing it with all the command still having sudo in front of them equals into nothing at all
<Benalex> dhcpless: mmm.. not sure... I have enabled all package type main, universe, ..etc
<dhcpless> Benalex, what happens when you run sudo apt-get update?
<Myrtti> Avt: and doing "sudo su" can be replaced by other commands, safer than it.
<Avt> ok I need to change be right back
<Avt> sorry
<Benalex> dhcpless: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49773/
<ifireball> dhcpless: your problem seems to be on line #1, looks out of place to me
<Avt> back
<dhcpless> ifireball, this is because i have several interfaces (vmware..) notice that the error refers to another line
<timfrost> Benalex: are you trying to install vmware player from a .deb package, or from the tarball?
<bryan> what is the command to get the UUID for a disk drive?
<dhcpless> timfrost, he is trying with add/remove...
<Benalex> timfrost: no... from Add/remove
<Myrtti> brb
<dhcpless> Benalex, your sources look ok, sorry cant help you ,never installed vmware with add/remove. I always installed the tar ball from vmware website
<ifireball> dhcpless: it does, but there are only comments between the 2 lines, and typically you get "missing <line terminator>" errors on the next things that comes along where the terminator should be, e.g. the next non-comment line...
<timfrost> Benalex: OK, I missed that. there is NOT an ubuntu package for vmware player for gutsy.   That is the reason for the error.  You need to install the tarball
<RamY> i have problems installing ubuntu
<dhcpless> ifireball, you suggest commenting the 1st line?
<ifireball> dhcpless: still it doesn't look like its consistent with the file format to me, so I'm man-ing it for a bit
<RamY> i can't partition drive to install ununtu
<dhcpless> ifireball, actually i got it off a web HOWTO
<Benalex> dhcpless,timfrost... installing from tarballs is a plain pain.. and I can't do it... I appreciate if you drive me to some instruction to do so.. because ./confiure make make install doesn't work
<RamY> i have problems installing ubuntu
<RamY> i can't partition drive to install ununtu
<ifireball> dhcpless: looks like its setting an environment variable to me
<vallhalla81> ramy do you have a os installed?
<dhcpless> Benalex, I never installed vmplayer , but i have vmserver on many machines , there is an excellent HOWTo in Ubuntu forum, I can google it for you if you wish...
<RamY> i have windows intalled
<dhcpless> ifireball, what do you mean?
<Benalex> RamY.. how are you doing partitioning?
<RamY> i dont' have ubuntu os installed
<RamY> i have live cd thingy
<Benalex> dhcpless: thank you
<vallhalla81> ok i gues you are hoping to kep windows??
<timfrost> Benalex: for vmware player, you need to install build-essential, then unpack the tarball and run 'sudo ./vmware-install.pl' in the main directory of the unpacked tar archive.  You don't go through the configure/make/make installprocess
<RamY> yes vallhalla81
<RamY> i have alot of important files on the drive
<dhcpless> Benalex, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<vallhalla81> ok you will need a program to set a partition for you
<ifireball> dhcpless: I meant the formant of the line looks exactly like a bash command to setup an environment variable, not like a dchpd.conf directive, is line #33 yours as well?
<Greevous> how do cd into hidden directories in the terminal
<dhcpless> ifireball, the line that begins with what? (33)
<RamY> gparted?
<Greevous> how do I* cd...
<nicolah> How do I exit from vi ?
<ifireball> dhcpless: DHCPDARGS
<malignity>  :q
<vallhalla81> GParted or QTParted should work
<RamY> Gparted wouldn't work i get an error
<RamY> should i try qtparted?
<dhcpless> ifireball,  ahh. yesterday when it didnt work i came to the IRC and someone suggested that ....
<dhcpless> ifireball, i basically followed this : http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_dhcp.html
<vallhalla81> hmm how many drives do you have/.
<RamY> 2 drives
<dhcpless> ifireball, i want DHCP3 to boot PXE install
<RamY> 10 GB for windows and 70GB for files
<RamY> used by windows
<gingersnap> yay! there are ppl still on that are still awake!
<RamY> i have about 50GB free space
<vallhalla81> then why not move all windows things to 1 fdrive and linux on the other?
<gingersnap> i was wondering if anyone here uses virtualbox?
<ifireball> dhcpless: are you planning on the server doing DNS as well?
<RamY> because windows is not very stable, and sometime i get viruses and i have to reinstall windows
<bazhang> some do gingersnap
<dhcpless> ifireball, no, just serving boot image to a client -thats it
<gingersnap> i need alittle help and the vbox channels are .. well dead
<vallhalla81> ok there is the option to run windows from linux using vmware you know?
<Myrtti> mmmm breakfast. Avt you still there
<bazhang> gingersnap: they usually are :}
<Benalex> timfrost: thank you... working like charm.... I should read more about linux executable files
<ifireball> dhcpless: yeah, like I thought, line #1 should've gone into /etc/default/dhcp3-servr, not dhcpd.conf
<Avt> myrtti yes :D
<Benalex> dhcpless: thanks for your help
<Avt> you smeel the food also hehe
<RamY> that i don't know of vallhalla81
<ifireball> dhcpless: and you don't need line #33
<Myrtti> Avt: so what was your original problem again, the backup or firefox updates
<gingersnap> i know there are other programs besides virtualbox.. but my issue is that I can't uninstall it
<nicolah> thanks
<vallhalla81> ok lets you run a install of windows from within ubuntu
<dhcpless> ifireball, THANK YOU , commenting the 1st line did the trick!
<Avt> myrtti I think I forgot to post on there how to update firefox and flash im pretty sure
<daya> anyone have idea how to modify splashy themes using usplash
<dhcpless> Benalex, welcome...
<ifireball> dhcpless: basically the fact that it doesn't LOOK like anything else in the file should've given you a hint...
<dhcpless> ifireball, do you have experience in PXE booting?
<RamY> i'm only trying to isntall ubuntu at the moment not windows
<ifireball> dhcpless: yeah, kinda
<bazhang> dhcpless: so you can change your nick now? :}
<vallhalla81> you could try it that way and have your second disk as a storage device so your files are safer
<Avt> myrtti im just trying to make it complete so I can add my gutsy howto
<RamY> i did a partition, do i need to name the new partitioned drive?
<Myrtti> Avt: the normal upgrade procedure should be enough unless you really really want to update them to a version not in dapper repos
<vallhalla81> no the set up will do it for you
<RamY> filesystem name is allocated
<dhcpless> bazhang, my next nick TFTPless
<Avt> myrtti which is
<bazhang> dhcpless: hahaha
<RamY> so i should apply settings only now?
<dhcpless> ifireball, can you recommend a HOWTo? i read about 6 all somewhat different...
<vallhalla81> yes i think so
<RamY> See the details for more information.
<RamY> IMPORTANT
<RamY> If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<RamY> See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<RamY> an error occured
<bazhang> ugh
<ifireball> dhcpless: nope. my only recommendation would be to READ ALOT and UNDERSTAND what you are doing, blindly following HOWTOs never works
<Avt> myrtti man whats the normal update procedure
<Myrtti> Avt: dapper currently has 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.14~prepatch071125a-0ubuntu1
<Avt> for dapper
<ifireball> dhcpless: tftp is easy though, you afaik just install it, and pot the right files in /tftpboot
<dhcpless> ifireball, great advice....this is a great leap for me, i just have this laptop with no CD, no floppy no USB and Win2k I need to save it
<Myrtti> Avt: sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude upgrade
<RamY> did u get that vallhalla81?
<Avt> I dont need to add firefox or anythin to it?
<ifireball> dhcpless: in that case you use something like knoppix that has PXE setup scripted out of the box
<ompaul> !paste | RamY
<ubotu> RamY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dhcpless> ifireball, you mean as PXE server? my laptop client has no CD....
<ifireball> though I thought Ubuntu had something like that too on the liveCD
<RamY> anyway
<ifireball> dhcpless: yeah, knoppix has an option to boot on one machine and then boot the other machines with PXE over the network
<vallhalla81> just looking at it ramy
<dhcpless> ifireball, really ? knoppix is amazing.....
<ifireball> dhcpless: yeah its a rather nifty feature, edubuntu might have that as well though
<SeveredCross> Well, it uses the standard Debian base...
<SeveredCross> You could easily do that kinda setup with any Debian distro.
<vallhalla81> ramy does it show on your drive as a partition?
<SeveredCross> It's not really a Knoppix-specific thing. They're just the only ones that have done it so far.
<dhcpless> ifireball, ok thank you for your help ,,,,next step TFTP
<RamY> before i click apply?
<RamY> it says unallocated
<vallhalla81> yes
<Myrtti> Avt: nope
<Avt> ty
<squarebracket> i keep on getting permission denied for running /usr/sbin/sshd even though i'm root. can anyone tell me why?
<Myrtti> Avt: those commands actually upgrade your *whole* system to up to date
<vallhalla81> ok have you tryed making the partiton from windos so it is just a blank space and install to theat so setup can set the files for you?
<Avt> what I dont need it updating the kernal
<killerfaultier> Is courier-authlib-mysql the same as courier-authmysql?
<Avt> it could mess up my video card driver
<ifireball> SeveredCross: I know and HAD done that with Debian, but you can't expect newbes to easily jump through all the hoops of a dhcp/tftp/pxelinux/nfs-root install easily...
<RamY> no i haven't tried partitioning from windows
<timfrost> squarebracket: what do you get from the command 'ls -l /usr/sbin/sshd' ?
<SeveredCross> Touche.
<vallhalla81> i think it may be worth giving that a go
<Myrtti> Avt: hrmmm
<RamY> the problem is, if i partition from windows using the CD's that came with PC, i lose everything on the drive with saved files in it
<RamY> can i give the new partitioned drive a name, on filesystem?
<vallhalla81> you should be able to
<RamY> what should i put for filesystem?
<RamY> lunix-swap?
<RamY> or something else
<dhcpless> ifireball, one howto suggest i start tftpd server via inetd , another doest , what are the advantages of inetd?
<vallhalla81> lunix-swap should be ok
<ifireball> dhcpless: if you you just want to boot that one PC I really recommend you use Knoppix, setting up PXP manually is a LOT of work that was meant only to be done by sysadmins setting up dozens of workstations
<ifireball> dhcpless: no advantages to inetd, but you should just stick with what the tftpd package does by default
<squarebracket> timfrost: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 404184 2007-09-17 19:25 /usr/sbin/sshd
<dhcpless> ifireball, but then the client PC will boot knoppix , while I want to install Ubuntu
<timfrost> squarebracket: is there already a copy of sshd running?
<anton_> How to check gateway IP in ubuntu?
<dhcpless> i mean i know you can use knoppix to install buntu but isnt it a round about way to do something ?
<timfrost> anton_: netstat -nr
<RamY> still no luck vallhalla81
<squarebracket> timfrost: i got an  [ OK ] when i stopped it
<vallhalla81> !windows | RamY
<ubotu> RamY: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<vallhalla81> may help
<ifireball> dhcpless: setting up PXE for one machine is WAY more of a round about...
<squarebracket> timfrost: but i'm doing all of this via ssh... i wanted to change the port so that i could ssh to it without having to go through another computer on the network
<vallhalla81> stuck for idears now sory
<RamY> that's ok, thank you anyway :D
<dhcpless> ifireball, ok thank you for your help , i want to google to knoppix boot PXE option now
<ifireball> dhcpless: can does that laptop has a USB port?
<vallhalla81> ok good luck
<dhcpless> ifireball, it has but does not boot from USB
<gouki> Anyone here has OpenArena installed and is willing to help me out testing my server?
<bazhang> ramy gone?
<ifireball> dhcpless: how about a CDROM drive?
<timfrost> squarebracket: if there is an existing connection to port 22, the server won't be able to restart on that port.  Have you changed the port number in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<dhcpless> ifireball, nope
<dhcpless> no floppyeither
<ifireball> dhcpless: you may be able to install GRUB on the MBR with knoppix and then chain-load the installer from USB
<dhcpless> ifireball, look : http://dynabook.com/pc/catalog/ss/02012120/index_j.htm
<squarebracket> timfrost: yes i have changed the port number both in ssh_config and sshd_config... is there any way i can start it again on another port remotely?
<ifireball> dhcpless: pretty... but useless I guess...
<macd> squarebracket, if its changed both places, restarting ssh should make that active, but you'll loose your active connection, so use something like screen to issue the restart in
<ifireball> dhcpless: how did they intend for you to factory-restore the OS if you ever need to?
<dhcpless> ifireball, it is sold by bulk to companies. Toshiba takes care of any problems
<psyferre> hey folks, hope everyone is doing well.  Has anyone setup ejabberd and jwchat on ubuntu that also might have a few minutes to give me a shove in the right direction?  I'd really appreciate it :)
<dhcpless> ifireball,  my friend got when his company upgraded to a new Toshiba
<ifireball> dhcpless: then it would be nice to figure out what the Toshiba guys do, there must be a way to boot a windows install on it
<ifireball> dhcpless: would a USB CD-ROM work?
<bazhang> dhcpless: how old is that computer?
<squarebracket> macd: i don't mind losing the active connection, so long as i can get back in once it's restarted... how would i do that, exactly?
<vallhalla81> dhcpless does it have a cd drive?
<dhcpless> ifireball, they take the HD out ,install a ghost image and boot it. no CD drive, It's about 5 years old
<dhcpless> i mean they copy a ghost image unto the hD
<ifireball> dhcpless: I suppose you could do that too if you have another laptop...
<vallhalla81> then usb or remove the drive is the only option
<timfrost> squarebracket: you can explicitly speciofy a different port number with the -p option - for example ' sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -p 44'
<vallhalla81> or buy a usb cd/dvd drive
<dhcpless> ifireball, the problem is that the HD is not standard
<ifireball> dhcpless: oh..
<rhetoric> hi, anyone know how i can setup a basic file share between two ubuntu computers on a basic-dumb-hub?
<malignity> how do i turn off join/part notices in pidgin?
<rhetoric> all the guides ive found are from like 2-3 years ago, and assume i know the local IP of my other computer
<Myrtti> malignity: there's a plugin for that
<ifireball> dhcpless: anyway, try using knoppix, any maybe the chain-load thing (I'm not that sure that grub can boot things off USB, I've been meaning to try that lately but didn't get around to it)
<squarebracket> timfrost: i just tried that, but i get a "no route to host" error
<rhetoric> i've installed NFS and setup shares on both of my PCs on this hub, but how do i mount them?
<dhcpless> ifireball, i'm trying to google that as we speak.. thank you!
<malignity> Myrtti: do you know which one?
<malignity> nevermind :)
<timfrost> squarebracket: from sshd?
<Myrtti> malignity: you can get it by installing the pidgin plugins from the repositories, I can't remember the name though
<malignity> thanks
<rhetoric> this is the first thing that is actually easier in windows :/
<malignity> it's called join/part hiding heh
<Myrtti> I don't believe in pidgin being an IRC client
<rhetoric> windows to setup a basic file share i "share folder" then mount hostname:/share
<timfrost> !info pidgin-plugin-pack
<ubotu> pidgin-plugin-pack: 30 useful plugins for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (gutsy), package size 159 kB, installed size 624 kB
<malignity> no but it'll suffice, Myrtti
<Myrtti> malignity: if you're not using it more than once a week ;-)
<Myrtti> malignity: for max 2 hrs :-P
<malignity> until i figure out what's wrong with the charset in screen on my shell and the ubuntu terminal >_<
<squarebracket> timfrost: no, it looks like sshd executes, but when i try to ssh to the machine, i get a "no route to host" error
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, NFS was designed with OLD UNIX sysadmins in mind, and ppl seem to be puring more work into making SMB easy now-days
<timfrost> squarebracket: are the two machines on the same network?
<rhetoric> samba doesnt even let me choose who can login via gui
<rhetoric> just share name and read only
<dhcpless> ifireball, look here http://www.babytux.org/articles/howto/how2netknoppix.php . i wonder if in step 4 , i can copy some files that would install Ubuntu?
<malignity> rhetoric: ifconfig didn't tell you what you want to know?
<malignity> re: local ip addresses
<rhetoric> im a big noob malignity
<rhetoric> i dont see any 192.* or 10.*
<squarebracket> err, sort of. the machine that i'm on right now is one network. i've got an ssh console over the internet to one of the computers in the remote network. the machine i want on a different ssh port is another computer on that remote network.
<grade_> hi guys
<rhetoric> eth0 and lo
<grade_> i have a question regarding apache2 ssl
<bazhang> rhetoric: samba server?
<grade_> i cant find this command in ubuntu server 7.10
<pr0nGuy> Is there an instantaneously way to know whether your inet connection has been cut?
<EADG> Evening all
<ifireball> dhcpless: what he does there is copy Knoppix to the PXE SERVER, its not what you want
<grade_> apache2-ssl-certificate
<rhetoric> bazhang, i tried to use NFS but i really have no idea what im doing. im new from windows
<squarebracket> timfrost: err, sort of. the machine that i'm on right now is one network. i've got an ssh console over the internet to one of the computers in the remote network. the machine i want on a different ssh port is another computer on that remote network.
<RamY> help, excuse me
<dhcpless> ifireball, i guess i didnt read carefully
<bazhang> rhetoric: sharing via samba?
<RamY> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<RamY> The resize operation is aborted
<rhetoric> bazhang, it was easy to "share" folders via GUI with either NFS or samba i just dont seem to be able to mount them on the other PC
<rhetoric> bazhang, i tried mount computername:/share /localfolder
<theteacher> hi all. how can i boot ubuntu alternate cd from terminal? what command should i type?
<rhetoric> it says computername has no ip
<rhetoric> basically it says huh? hostname? wtf?
<ifireball> rhetoric: with samba it should be simple matter of navigating the share with Nautilus
<macd> squarebracket, you restarted sshd yet? or did you start another sshd without stopping the first one?
<ifireball> rhetoric: to use the IP...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy rhetoric scroll down for samba
<ifireball> rhetoric: so* use the IP...
<dhcpless> ifireball, thanks again , signing off
<Wander_w> theteacher: I think you are supposed to select the alternate boot cd at boot time
<rhetoric> ifireball, im a noob and dont know the ip
<rhetoric> ifireball, you mean the internet ip? :/
<squarebracket> macd: i called /etc/init.d/sshd restart a while ago, it stopped the service, but i got a permission denied error on the restart
<jxxxt> Ramy, I do not know the answer to your problem but I am sure if you continue banging around in the dark you will wreck one or both of your systems. Stop and study for a while..
<macd> squarebracket, then it didnt stop, you need to issue that as sudo.
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, what are your 2 machine connected through?
<rhetoric> i cant seem to find any local IP, the computers each have their OWN internet IP and are on a cheap hub
<timfrost> squarebracket: does 'netstat -nta | grep LIST' on the server show the new port?   On gutsy, I get a line like "tcp6       0      0 :::44                   :::*                    LISTEN ".  What do you see?
<squarebracket> macd: i'm running as root
<macd> squarebracket, ohh, and its /etc/init.d/ssh restart, not sshd
<rhetoric> ifireball, you saw that last message forgot to include your name?
<macd> squarebracket, but before you do that, you need to launch a screen session
<macd> squarebracket, or the command will NOT finish and you may be stuck out
<rhetoric> ifireball, i cant seem to find any local IP, the computers each have their OWN internet IP and are on a cheap hub
<ifireball> rhetoric: essentially what you're saying is that your problems my be connectivity related and have nothing to so with samba or nfs...
<theteacher> Wander_w, i want to install ubuntu from usb flashdisk. no cdrom on the pc. the pc cant boot from usb flashdisk. so i want to go to terminal by floppy n boot the alternate cd. how bout it?
<rhetoric> ifireball, it works fine on the same computers in windows/macos
<RamY> jxxxt: my problem is, i can't get ubuntu to install, i already have windows installed on this pc, and i would like to partition harddrive so i can install ubuntu without losing windows
<rhetoric> ifireball, i just mount hostname:/share in windows works fine
<RamY> i was intructed to use gparted, that didn't work
<wols_> RamY: so resize your windows partition
<macd> squarebracket, like "screen" "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart", then ssh back in like "ssh -p 44 user@host"
<ifireball> rhetoric: how are they connected to the internet?
<RamY> then someone said to use vmware and i don't know how to use that
<rhetoric> ifireball, through a basic cheap a** hub (sends all packets to all connected devices)
<webspiderus> can anyone help me get Desktop Effects running on ubuntu 7.10? I added the restricted drivers and tried to follow a few tutorials, but when I try to enable any Visual Effects, I simply get a message 'Desktop effects can not be enabled' (or something to that effect)
<rhetoric> not a router, not even a switch, just a hub, with 2 pcs
<squarebracket> timfrost: ya, it's listening on the ports i specified.
<RamY> hwo do i do that wols_
<wols_> webspiderus: what videocard and what driver?
<wols_> RamY: run gparted from the livecd
<wols_> RamY: but backup your windows installation first just in case
<rhetoric> ifireball, maybe windows automatically assigns local IPs while linux doesn't?
<RamY> wols_:  i did, i made a new drive, but i get an error
<squarebracket> macd: without dropping the connection first? i still get the permission denied error.
<wols_> RamY: what error?
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, doesn't it "just work" for you with samba, if it works with windows it should work with about the same with samba
<RamY> when i hit apply
<webspiderus> wols_: Nvidia 7900 GT - I'm using the latest drivers I could find on Nvidia's website
<timfrost> squarebracket: what happens when you do 'telnet <server> 44' from the client system (not you home system)?
<RamY> ok i will do it again so i can show you the error, just a min
<macd> squarebracket, I can't see how you'd get a permissions error as root, can you paste your whole error to pastebin
<rhetoric> ifireball, i spent more time hacking around with NFS i'll try samba again now
<jxxxt> Ramy, I always let the pstitioner shrink my windows (ntfs) to about one third its original size it worked for me every time except once where I lost win xp pro completely I think it was because I did not defrag windows first but I am not toosure
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, they both do the same thing on that level, unless you're using an ancient Ubuntu version
<jxxxt> partitioner
<wols_> webspiderus: "glxinfo" and ubuntu comes with perfectly fine drivers in the restricted repo. I don't support nvidia.com drivers
<Wander_w> theteacher: You might try some strange hack with pivot_root, kexec or the like; but really it seams easier to buy a cdrom drive
<rhetoric> ifireball, one box is feisty ppc, other gutsy x86
<macd> rhetoric, NFS should be WAY easier than samba to setup b/t *nix hosts
<rhetoric> macd, im a noob and having lots of trouble with NFS
<macd> rhetoric, its a few lines in hosts.allow, a few lines in /etc/exports and a line or 2 in fstab.
<ifireball> rhetoric: Samba works becaue it does the network-equivalent of SHOUTING VERY LOUDLY on the network to find other hosts
<rhetoric> macd, i cant even manually mount the share
<macd> rhetoric, to ubuntuforums have a nice guide, it takes about 15 minutes to setup ;)
<squarebracket> timfrost: from the first computer inside the remote network, i get no route to host
<macd> rhetoric, what error are you getting?
<webspiderus> wols_: well, I'm not bound to nvidia.com drivers .. I'm up to try anything at the moment. The last thing I tried is using Envy to get my video card configured
<RamY> wols_:   See the details for more information.
<RamY> IMPORTANT
<RamY> If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<RamY> See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<theteacher> so there is no single command to boot from cd rom?
<ifireball> rhetoric: though you need to make sure both hosts are on the same SMB workgroup
<macd> squarebracket, then sshd did NOT restart properly
<rhetoric> macd, i tried mount hostname:/share and it says the host cant be found, and i dont know the local ip (it's a cheap hub)
<rhetoric> ifireball, k
<RamY> an error occured while applying operstions         wols_
<macd> rhetoric, login to the box and get the IP, and use it.
<timfrost> squarebracket: and the two machines are on the same network?
<bazhang> theteacher: what cdrom
<squarebracket> macd: Starting sshd; /etc/init.d/sshd; line 113; /usr/sbin/sshd; Permission denied
<rhetoric> macd, in ifconfig i dont see any 192.* or 10.*
<macd> rhetoric, make that box have a static IP, and mount via IP in fstab.
<Wander_w> theteacher: I don't know of any if your allready in Linux
<rhetoric> macd, how do i give it a static ip?
<macd> rhetoric, is the box ON the network?
<rhetoric> macd, im a total noob bud :) sorry
<squarebracket> timfrost: yes, i'm calling it via it's local network ip
<rhetoric> macd, in windows it was a matter of "share folder" "map network drive host:/share"
<macd> squarebracket, I've said like 3 times now, its NOT sshd its ssh.
<rhetoric> macd, that's about all i know :/
<Wander_w> theteacher: Maybe kqemu, vmware or some other virtualisation software
<macd> rhetoric, linux is not windows ;)
<squarebracket> macd: /etc/init.d/ssh: no such file or directory
<rhetoric> macd, indeed and im glad, but im still a noob :)
<macd> squarebracket, and this is ubuntu?
<Wander_w> macd: damn, NOW you tell me
<bazhang> theteacher: you want help?
<squarebracket> macd: yes
<ifireball> macd: yeah, but it should work about the same
<macd> squarebracket, then you have the only machine ever with sshd not ssh in init.d
<theteacher> bazhang, yes
<Vorbote> macd: the easiest way: open the gnome-network-applet by openning the "manual configuration" item in the network-manager menu.
<rhetoric> macd, it just seems that with all the other things that work out of the box in ubuntu, a basic file share on a hub would be GUI-able, or at least easy
<theteacher> Wander_W, iwant ubuntu on my pc
<bazhang> theteacher: answer my question then
<squarebracket> macd: interesting...
<macd> rhetoric, maybe, maybe not, its not exactly cut and dry.
<Wander_w> theteacher: And the PC is running what? now?
<rhetoric> macd, but it does seem like there is not even a LAN to speak of, how can i check?
<RamY> wols_: well?
<macd> rhetoric, but to put this in perspective, assign it a static IP, then use that to mount the NFS shares
<macd> rhetoric, ping yahoo.com ?
<theteacher> Wander_w, win98se
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, you seem have kind of a bastard setup of a network, what windows does to work over it anyway is VERY insecure
<rhetoric> macd, both boxes have an internet IP
<bazhang> RamY: you downloaded gparted from windows and used that, correct?
<theteacher> bazhang,im waiting
<timfrost> squarebracket: and the same IP worked for port 22?
<rhetoric> ifireball, i thought as much :(
<RamY> gparted from windows? no
<Wander_w> theteacher: eek!
<RamY> gparted using ubuntu
<bazhang> !who | theteacher ask the question
<ubotu> theteacher ask the question: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<macd> rhetoric, your not making sense, they both have internet IP's? and they're behind a router or something? or are they using seperate internet connections?
<RamY> alt+f2  >  gksudo  >  gparted
<rhetoric> macd, it's a really really cheap hub (not a switch, not a router)
<bazhang> RamY: there is no error message from ubuntu like that iirc
<squarebracket> timfrost: ya, before i tried altering the port it did
<macd> rhetoric, ohhhh
<rhetoric> macd, both boxes get an ip via DHCP
<macd> rhetoric, ohhhhhh
<lifesf> Hi everyone; I need some help to mount; i've tried going through man pages a bit; the info on the internet has not been helpful so far... I am wondering if anyone would be able to help me figure out how to mount a hdd on my present machine; and preferably so it can mount automatically each time the pc reboots.
<ifireball> macd: hes not behind a router, getting 2 different _real_ IP from the ISP it seems
<macd> rhetoric, I dont think either samba or NFS is going to work for you
<rhetoric> macd, all the hub does i think is send all packets to both boxes
<bazhang> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<squarebracket> timfrost, i see that i've still got some sshd's running when i ps | grep sshd
<RamY> what does irc got to do with it? i'm trying to install the ubuntu OS
<bazhang> see above lifesf
<wols_> RamY: did you defrag your windows? did you unmount your windows partition first?
<lifesf> oh yeah forgot; i am running server
<macd> rhetoric, youd need some way to have dns for both machines to communicate using hostnames, or change your entire config for NFS everytime your IP's change
<TanisWolfbane> hi people, is there a way of searching the installed package list of files so i can restore a deleted module?
<squarebracket> timfrost, though i don't know what ports they're listening on
<rhetoric> macd, maybe i could directly connect the boxes then?
<lifesf> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<macd> rhetoric, just buy a cheap 4 port router for 30 bux.
<rhetoric> macd, sounds like a plan lol
<wols_> TanisWolfbane: dpkg -l  |grep ^ii   or aptitude search ~i
<macd> rhetoric, at least thats what I would do :)
<TanisWolfbane> thanks
<rhetoric> macd, but isnt there a way i can directly connect them?
<macd> squarebracket, are you able to ssh into the box? or are you already in the box?
<rhetoric> macd, it's rare that i even need to move files between the machines
<cherva> are software indexing settings configured depending on the system when it boots from the livecd (like compiz-fusion) or they are the same for all users booting (and hopefuly installing) ubuntu
<RamY> wols_:  so u r saying that i should login to window first, defragment the drive, then partition the dirve then boot ubuntu cd?
<bazhang> RamY: insert the cd--resize the disk--guided--use ubuntu's suggestions--proceed, then when it is finished reboot and there you are
<wols_> RamY: yes
<macd> rhetoric, sure, with a crossover cable, and setting static IP's, but neither could be in the internet while this goes on
<theteacher> bazhang, <bazhang>	theteacher: answer my question then
<RamY> bazhang:  i get an error when i do that
<RamY> wols_:  ok i'm going to do what u said
<squarebracket> macd: i'm in the box right now. still in it from the first time i tried restarting sshd
<wols_> rhetoric: does their (internal) IP change?
<bazhang> RamY: not the guided you dont the manual is what that error is for
<edis6n> hello, i just bought a razer diamondback mouse with g3 laser 1800 dpi but how to use those 1800 dpi, lomoco is 400, 800, 1600, 2000 dpi but nothing between.. im out of ideas already
<macd> squarebracket, ahhh
<Wander_w> theteacher: I don't know enough about win98se to help you. If I were you, I would either get a cheap cd drive, or pay someone else to install ubuntu for you
<rhetoric> wols_, im not sure what internal IP is all about
<bazhang> theteacher please ask your question or go elsewhere
<ifireball> macd: you might be able to get away with setting up virtual IPs and tweaking /etc/hosts
<wols_> rhetoric: what ip does you ubuntu have right now?
<macd> squarebracket, just for fun, try using sudo instead of root to restart sshd
<RamY> bazhang: wols_ already gave me some tips, i'm gonna try them, if they don't work, i will do what u siad.
<macd> ifireball, yeah, I didnt think of that like eth0:1
<lifesf> i didn't really understand,... how to mount hard drive; preferably automatically when computer boot. i am running linux server without gui
<ifireball> macd: indeed
<rhetoric> wols_, i have two ubuntu boxes on a basic hub (not a router, not a switch) both with seperate internet IP via DHCP, and i want a local share
<stewart> what command do i use to start the mysql database
<squarebracket> macd: doing that both stopping and starting fails.
<rhetoric> wols_, in ifconfig i see no 192.* or 10.*
<bazhang> ramy good, see you soon
<Myrtti> stewart: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<squarebracket> macd: nevermind, it does that without sudo
<macd> squarebracket, do you have physical access, or just remote?
<squarebracket> macd: only remote, unfortunately.
<theteacher> bazhang, i want to install ubuntu from usb flashdisk. no cdrom on the pc. the pc cant boot from usb flashdisk. so i want to go to terminal by floppy n boot the alternate cd. how bout it
<macd> squarebracket, so it worked with sudo?
<stewart> how can i start the mysql database?
<rhetoric> macd, router is sounding like a plan, but it sucks that i can easily share in windows :/
<squarebracket> macd: no, it fails with or without sudo (i'm logged in as root right now)
<Myrtti> stewart: ^
<Wander_w> stewart: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<macd> squarebracket, login NOT as root and try WITH sudo :)
<bazhang> theteacher: how old is this machine?
<Myrtti> Wander_w: better have it restarted in case there already is one running
<macd> rhetoric, ehhh yeah but thats b/c you have netbios.
<ifireball> rhetoric: again if you really want it to work like windows, Samba should be able to do that
<timfrost> squarebracket: does /var/run/sshd.pid exist?  That may cause the start script to refuse to run
<wols_> rhetoric: what is the route you use?
<macd> wols_, it seems like his ISP gives him 2 internet IP's via a hub, but the boxes can't talk to each other.
<rhetoric> wols_, route? elaborate
<wols_> rhetoric: /sbin/route
<theteacher> bazhang, its pentium 2 with 196 Mb. i use xubuntu alternate cd.
<squarebracket> macd: the problem is i can't login to the box anymore. i su'ed way back before i even tried restarting sshd so that i didn't have to sudo to do a bunch of things. would dropping out of su mode drop the connection?
<malignity> anything older than windows 2000 makes the baby jesus crieee
<ReaperWitobi> I feel so incompetent, but does anyone know a way I can go about developing PHP webpages on my laptop?
<macd> timfrost, you think? I mean the init sshd restart script checks the existance of a PID before stopping/staerting, and IF sshd is running (which it is hes logged in) the PID would have to exist
<wols_> malignity: sure, use the editor of your choice and do it
<rhetoric> wols_, what part of that output is relevant (do you want me to paste)?
<squarebracket> timfrost, no it doesn't
<edis6n> möchte so gern mit meiner neuen diamondback und 1800 dpi spielen :(
<wols_> rhetoric: all of it if possible, in a pastebin
<wols_> !de | edis6n
<ubotu> edis6n: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macd> squarebracket, it shouldnt, you didnt login remotely as root did you?
<rhetoric> wols_, you lost me at pastebin sorry im a noob
<edis6n> sorry, wrong channel ;)
<wols_> !paste | rhetoric
<ubotu> rhetoric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rhetoric> wols_, ty
<edis6n> i want to play with my new razer diamondback and 1800 dpi so bad
<squarebracket> macd: no, i logged in as a normal user, and then used su.
<macd> squarebracket, then you can exit su
<timfrost> macd: If the PID file exists, then the script will see if that process is still running, and fail the restart.  But the file isn't there, so I don't know what is happening.
<TanisWolfbane> wols_ I am actually trying to find out which package contains a file not search for a package, any ideas?
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: Install apache, apache-php and mysql and start reading some php tutorials
<squarebracket> macd: ah! i was still in screen..hm.
<rhetoric> TanisWolfbane, it's just below package search, on the package search page
<wols_> TanisWolfbane: dpkg -S <path to file>
<macd> timfrost, yeah no PID, and ssh is still logged in, WIERD. not to mention his is /etc/init.d/sshd not ssh? (all mine are ssh)
<wols_> macd: sshd being logged in is normal and will stay logged in until you close the connection. sshd just doesn't accept new connections
<ReaperWitobi> Wander_w:  I've tried all that, but even the simplest PHP scripts are screwy
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: try this simple php page as an example: <?php echo "Hello World!" ?>
<rhetoric> TanisWolfbane, ahh i see you mean locally, BUT if you use the package search site it will show where it installs by default
<cherva> are software indexing settings configured depending on the system when it boots from the livecd (like compiz-fusion) or they are the same for all users booting (and hopefuly installing) ubuntu
<macd> wols_, ohhh, I've had them kick me off before
<timfrost> macd: doing stop/start may explain the pid fie being missing, but the rest is strange
<TanisWolfbane> thanks
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: please define "screwy"
<macd> squarebracket, If your really confident you made the proper config changes, you could reboot it. but uhhhh.....
<rhetoric> wols_, pastebin site not loading. it's an IP from my ISP DHCP server, then link-local, then default
<bazhang> any usb ports on that computer theteacher
<squarebracket> macd: well all i did was edit out the "port" line and changed it to 222
<wols_> rhetoric: paste.ubuntu-nl.org is loading fine
<fotoflo> whats the package manager called again in ubuntu?
<Avt> ty guys night
<rhetoric> wols_, times out for me i blame level3 :)
<macd> squarebracket, you are trying to ssh to it specifying the port right? (earlier you had mentioned port 44 I thought)
<Wander_w> fotoflo: Mine's called "Programmas toevoegen/verwijderen" ;)
<rhetoric> wols_, in my scene kiddie days i had a .nl shell it happened all the time :/ some surfnet box likes to die
<wols_> rhetoric: pastebin.ca
<fotoflo> sudo *what* install ?
<rhetoric> wols_, ty
<bazhang> theteacher: any usb ports? I have to go in a couple...
<macd> rhetoric, also pastie.caboo.se
<squarebracket> macd: i wanted it running on port 222, but i launched sshd both on port 222 and port 44. and yes, i am specifying the port
<TanisWolfbane> okay so I am trying to restore the following file: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko but no package seems to contain it!!!!! Any ideas
<macd> squarebracket, ohhhh
<rhetoric> wols_, http://pastebin.ca/834578
<bazhang> theteacher: ? hmm I guess he left
<theteacher> bazhang, yes. there's usb port
<timfrost> squarebracket: does 'netstat -nta | grep LIST' show entries for port 44 or 222?
<macd> squarebracket, you manually started another ssh on both ports, and changed the config? and then restarted it using init.d, no wonder its f-d.
<ReaperWitobi> Wander: everything after the [echo "] gets printed.  I wind up with [Hello World";?>]
<Wander_w> TanisWolfbane: it is probably in package linux-2.6.22-14-modules or something
<macd> squarebracket, I'd find all the running ssh'd processes and kill the ones on any port other than 22.
<wols_> rhetoric: get a dyndns hostname for each of your PCs and use that to find each other when/if the IP changes
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: How are you trying to run the php script?
<jxxxt> fotoflo. apt-get
<fotoflo> jxxxt: right!
<fotoflo> thanks
<TanisWolfbane> yea thats what I thought but  dpkg -S  says not found and I've tried reinstalling all the kernel packages
<ReaperWitobi> I'm trying to open it in a web browser?
<rhetoric> wols_, so i need to mount via internet IP, wont that route everything out and back in?
<wols_> rhetoric: it shouldn't. that's why I asked for your route
<squarebracket> timfrost: i had both before, but now i only have 222
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: how did you save the script? What's the filename?
<Wander_w> (and the path)
<squarebracket> macd: it never properly restarted using init.d
<rhetoric> wols_, gotcha lemme try mounting
<wols_> TanisWolfbane: what file are you looking for its package?
<squarebracket> macd: also, how can i tell which process is running on which port? ps | grep sshd doesn't tell me
<macd> rhetoric, run traceroute from one box to the others IP, and see where it goes.
<TanisWolfbane> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko
<macd> squarebracket, lsof
<wols_> squarebracket: netstat -anp |grep ssh
<ReaperWitobi> 123.php
<rhetoric> macd, good idea :)
<Wander_w> TanisWolfbane: try apt-cache search linux module and then apt-get --reinstall install <thepackage>
<macd> squarebracket, what wols_ said too.
<ReaperWitobi> I'm editing it with gedit or vim (depends on the day)
<rhetoric> macd, btw how does windows do it?
<Stupid^Kid> excuse me what does hip-hop mean
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: where did you put it?
<macd> rhetoric, with netbios, which makes a dynamic mapping of host/ip's
<fotoflo> if i have apt-get properly installed, i can install anything else, right?
<fotoflo> apt-get and gcc
<rhetoric> macd, ahhhh :)
<ifireball> rhetoric: windows sens your files through the internet....
<wols_> macd: it ises a tcp to netbios service helper
<wols_> *uses
<macd> wols_, plain english helped him understand. IN know what it is ;)
<Wander_w> Stupid^Kid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip-hop
<macd> I know*
<rhetoric> wols_, will your dyndns solution essentially do the same thing?
<ReaperWitobi> I have two copies, on in ~/Desktop and one in ~/public_html
<Stupid^Kid> Wander_w: Thank you!
<rhetoric> maybe it would be safer to use SSH?
<macd> rhetoric, yes, but you dont want it routing NFS over the internet, NOT safe.
<timfrost> squarebracket: what happens if you try 'telnet <server> 222'?
<wols_> rhetoric: more or less, tho samba can't deal with IPs very well
<Wander_w> Stupid^Kid: try wikipedia yourself first nexttime :)
<squarebracket> timfrost: no route to host
<macd> rhetoric, squarebracket good luck, its almost 4am so I must go
<LordOfThePigs> Hello, is it possible to use the network manager and iwconfig at the same time?
<edis6n> no one here who could help me with my 1800 dpi mouse problem?
<rhetoric> macd, traceroute gave me 10.88.0.1
<Stupid^Kid> Wander_w: i got it, but it willn't open
<macd> rhetoric, huh?
<TanisWolfbane> Wander_w: no it returns nothing, dkpg -S returns nothing and I've manually looked through all the kernel packages in Synaptic and non of them seem to list it
<rhetoric> macd, is that my local address, what gives?
<ifireball> rhetoric: SSH would be as safe as you can go, if you don't mind the speed
<squarebracket> macd: thanks. i should probably hit the sack too. 4:30 here.
<LordOfThePigs> for some reason, the network manager won,t let me use a 40 bits wep key...
<macd> rhetoric, paste the route for both boxes on that pastebin and let me see it
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: it should go in ~/public_html or somewhere in /var/www/ and then you should access it using a web browser
<LordOfThePigs> and that's what my router uses
<rhetoric> macd, http://pastebin.ca/834585
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: like: http://localhost/~youusername/123.php
<rhetoric> macd, that's from gutsy to feisty
<macd> rhetoric, no the route comand output from BOTH boxes plz
<wols_> TanisWolfbane: what file is it?
<rhetoric> macd, i cant paste it from the other box gimme a sec :)
<Wander_w> sec's over
<macd> rhetoric, sure
<TanisWolfbane>  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko
<ReaperWitobi> Wander - Uh... yeah.  That's what I've been doing.  But the script prints poorly....
<neo17_2lo> hi all
<macd> rhetoric, ahh is that your other box right there?
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: hmm... strange
<rhetoric_> macd, yep :)
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: Did you install all the apache-php stuff?
<neo17_2lo> is anyone here wko has kingpin? :D
<Spl33n> Hi! Me again :) Just wondering if anyone else has noticed a dramatic reduction of laptop battery life in Gutsy (even after utilising powertop's suggestions, lowering display brigtness, etc)
<macd> sooo, from the 75.100. box, you run "traceroute 65.24.150.44" then paste that to pastebin for me
<macd> @ rhetoric
<ifireball> macd: wait wait, I think it may be posible to get a click-easy solution to rhetoric's problem with avahi/zeroconf, e.g. have the machines talk on the 169.254 range
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: maybe try the commandline version of php and then type on the commandline: php 123.php
<macd> ifireball, I think we can do an eth0:1 on each box and just do 10.0.0.1/2 and set tyhem static too, but I'm not sure thats a great idea
<neo17_2lo> :(
<macd> ifireball, or at least I dont have the time to explain it ;)
<ifireball> macd: seems that ubuntu can route to that range by default, and I'd rather solve that without having his to complex stuff on the console
<macd> ifireball, yeah, but Im not sure that will leave him with internet connectivity
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: I think you need libapache2-mod-php5
<rhetoric_> macd, http://pastebin.ca/834590 now you can hax0r both my boxes! loljk
<macd> wooohoooo rhetoric  ./hacks
<macd> ;P
<ReaperWitobi> Wander:  the PHP command returns the right HTML...
<macd> rhetoric, was that the right link, it looks the same as the old one
<squarebracket> timfrost, macd: i think it's a firewall issue on ports other than 22. arg! thanks for the help, though :)
<rhetoric> macd, yep lol i promise
<ifireball> macd: how are you going about that then? ssh?
<macd> rhetoric, yeah I see now
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: have you installed libapache2-mod-php5? is it enabled in the apache configuration?
<rhetoric> macd, trying to mount at that 10.* ip at least gives me connection refused...
<macd> rhetoric, get someone to help you configure a static IP alias for eth0 on both boxes. then use those static IPs with NFS.
<LordOfThePigs> once I have configured a wireless card with iwconfig, how do I start the actual connection?
<ReaperWitobi> To the first:  Affirmative, to the second....
<macd> rhetoric, but I really have to jet
<macd> rhetoric, so good luck :)
<wols_> LordOfThePigs: if you did it right it's already running
<rhetoric> macd, thanks for your help
<ifireball> rhetoric: i'll take over ;)
<lesshaste_> is there an ubuntu package for pidgin otr 3.1?
<rhetoric> ifireball you have those 2 pastebins?
<rhetoric> ifireball, btw samba didnt work either
<LetterRip> is there a known problem with processor on dual core processors?  Watching my processor usage the processors are being 'used' about the exact same - even though I have a task that should only be utilizing one processor with any sort of load
<LetterRip> ie playback of a video
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, can you re-post the links plz?
<Wander_w> LordOfThePigs: pump -i <interfacenamelike eth1> to get an ip
<LordOfThePigs> wols_: so there is no need to do anything special?
<rhetoric> ifireball, (first) http://pastebin.ca/834585
<rhetoric_> ifireball, http://pastebin.ca/834590
<wols_> it is if you don't want to have to run iwconfig every time you boot
<rhetoric> wols_, check those 2 links also
<Wander_w> LetterRip: that's probably the linux scheduler shuffeling stuf around
<ifireball> rhetoric: do you have pasts of "ifconfig" ?
<lesshaste_> can I install the hardy heron package safely?
<Buyydee> wols: thanks for your help yesterday, grub works fine now
<rhetoric> ifireball, no but i can if you need it or i can tell you specifics in chan
<rhetoric> ifireball, semi afk a sec smoking
<LetterRip> Wander_w, hrrmmm that doesn't make sense
<jxxxt> lesshaste, If you need to ask probably not...
<Wander_w> LetterRip: you can probably stop it from doing that by doing: echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_mc_power_savings
<Wander_w> LetterRip: Why not?
<wols_> Buyydee: it'S a bad solution to. cause next time you install a kernel it will break again until update-grub recognizes it
<hello_man> I have a 'home video' encoded in the divx format, and I want to get it on a DVD to watch on a normal DVD player in the U.S.. How do I do this while maintaining quality?
<LetterRip> Wander_w, i get 'permission denied'
<LetterRip> even if i do it via sudo
<ReaperWitobi> I doubt it's enabled, Wander - mostly because I have no Idea how to...
<KalEl> you can get a dvd player to play divx for $25
<Buyydee> wols: i was wondering, yes. setup (hd0,2) didn't recognise it, neither did update-grub
<hello_man> KalEl: I would like to find a way other than spending $25.
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, we need to figure out how to solve this, there are 2 ways of going about this: 1. have the machine talk with SSH over the internet, that would be slow but secure and rather easy to set up; 2. fix the networking so they talk through the HUB, that maybe a little more complicated to achieve, and may stop working if your ISP changes his config
<rhetoric> ifireball, elaborate on the 2nd^^
<dris> hi
<wols_> Buyydee: setup (hd0,2) is installing grub
<dris> hello guys
<wols_> Buyydee: totally different thing
<Buyydee> wols: ok, then i mixed this up
<rhetoric> ifireball, if ISP changes config how
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: there should be a symbolic link to a php config file in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<hello_man> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rhetoric> ifireball, i could edit the fstab if i knew what to mount ><
<wols_> doing a setup (hd0,2) could even have caused this cause now grub is installed on sda3's bootrecord which is bad
<KalEl> HellDragon, ohi see, in that case you might want to install ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<macd> rhetoric, before I leave here it is in a nutshell http://pastebin.ca/834597
<macd> rhetoric, and thats some fast typing ;)
<KalEl> k9copy should also do the job
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, on the 2nd way, we do some terminal hacking to either assign your machines another set of IP addresses so they can speak among themselves, or setup static routes
<wols_> if sda3 is windows, I'm sruprised windows is still booting with that
<rhetoric> macd, aww thanks
<KalEl> hello_man, here: http://www.burningbits.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3804
<KalEl> sorry personally i like to have the files as compact as possible
<hello_man> KalEl: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<LetterRip> Wander_w, my processor is an AMD 64 x2 if that affects anything
<KalEl> writing to a normal dvd inflates it like 1:5
<rhetoric> macd, will i not be connected to the internet if i do that?
<macd> rhetoric, you will, your just adding an alias to your ethernet card so that they can talk as if they are on a lan
<bazhang> theteacher: you back?
<KalEl> i did not mean any offense
<rhetoric> macd, great that's what i need!
<macd> rhetoric, but Im sure ifireball  knows what Im doing there and help you with it ;)
<KalEl> apologies if i sounded rude
<macd> take it easy.
<Wander_w> LetterRip: Why do you want to prevent linux from scheduling jobs on multiple cores anyway?
<rhetoric> macd, great thanks so very much, go before you are late for whatever it is :)
<rhetoric> ifireball, did you see what he was talking about?
<bazhang> !minimal | theteacher this is the best I can suggest right now--back later if you need help
<ubotu> theteacher this is the best I can suggest right now--back later if you need help: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ifireball> rhetoric: yeah macd's way is essentially the 1st option of the 2nd way...
<macd> ohhh rhetoric one more thing that paste is wrong auto eth0:1 inet static not eth0 ;)
<LetterRip> Wander_w, I'd just like to kill the ridiculous amount of noise my fan is making under linux
<rhetoric> ifireball, http://pastebin.ca/834597
<rhetoric> macd, kk :)
<ReaperWitobi> Wander: php5.conf?  What of it?
<LetterRip> When I had vista installed I'd run in processor throttled mode that kept the fan off 99% of the time
<ifireball> rhetoric: I'd rather not have you think networking on ubuntu is that hard though... ;)
<Wander_w> LetterRip: uhm... then you are probably after the wrong problem
<rhetoric> ifireball, as long as it gets done and is relatively stable, but it does seem like it would push away users less patient than myself
<Buyydee> wols: i just tried sudo update-grub again, didn't recognise it. can you think of a reason for this? the device is readable in nautilus, ntfs formatted, sata-2
<Wander_w> LetterRip: you should check if ondemand cpu governor is used
<LetterRip> Wander_w, actually what I've read of the command you just pasted stated that that reduces power usage - ergo fan usage
<rhetoric> ifireball, so explain what the 2nd option would be
<Wander_w> LetterRip: yeah, but just a bit
<rhetoric> ifireball static routes
<ifireball> rhetoric: samba should've worked if it does on windows, maybe its the version difference
<rhetoric> ifireball it seems like it would be the same problem as NFS no route to the other box
<rhetoric> ifireball so it doesnt even see it
<Wander_w> LetterRip: what does cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor say?
<wols_> Buyydee: sorry, no
<LetterRip> ondemand
<Wander_w> LetterRip: thats good
<Buyydee> wols: thanks for your effort, i'm going to ask again in the forums
<Wander_w> LetterRip: are you on a laptop or on a desktop?
<LetterRip> laptop
<ifireball> rhetoric: setting up static routes means forcing the machines to acknowledge that they are on the same hubs despite IP addresses indicating otherwise, but that config is IP dependent and will break if your ISP changes your IPs
<LetterRip> 'desktop replacement'
<lesshaste_> can I install the hardy heron package safely on gibbon? I want pidgin-otr 3.1
<Regel> lesshaste_, i think you can
<rhetoric> ifireball could i fix that by using dyndns?
<Arv3n> Hello.
<davidwinter> in Firefox I accidently clicked the Hide Bookmark Menu and now I can't find anywhere to bring it back.
<Wander_w> LetterRip: uhmm... try www.linuxpowertop.org and do the tips it suggests
<Arv3n> Can I talk to someone regarding making my own distro?
<davidwinter> any ideas?
<lesshaste_> Regel, ok thanks
<LetterRip> thanks
<Regel> lesshaste_, you can always remove it if it doesnt work
<rhetoric> ifireball it seems like macd's way is easier and more stable
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, dyndns is kinda like doing it the 1st way I talked about e.g. via the internet
<KalEl> davidwinter, view->toolbar->bookmarks?
<lesshaste_> Regel, true that
<theteacher> bazhang, thx. i'll try it. i'm not going anywhere.
<Arv3n> davidwinter, or just right click the top --> bookmarks toolbar
<davidwinter> KalEl: it's not the toolbar, but the actual menu drop down
<Arv3n> Is anyone experience in making a distro?
<ReaperWitobi> Wander:  I've got a php5.conf, and a php3.load... but I have no way to ensure that they are correctly configured...
<Arv3n> *experienced
<ifireball> rhetoric: indeed, macd's way is best long-tern speaking so try setting that up (and dont forget it sould be eth0:1 on lines 05 and 11
<ReaperWitobi> *php5.load
<scguy318> Arv3n: I'm as clueless as you are, but take a look at Linux from Scratch
<Arv3n> scguy318, I'm wanting to start my own company in the future.
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: uhm.. php3 is OLD I'd delete it (apt-get remove --purge php3) if I were you
<Arv3n> scguy310, that would be more difficult than it's worth, I'm thinking of making it based on Ubuntu.
<Arv3n> Maybe Debian.
<ReaperWitobi> Haha, no, it was a typo
<rhetoric> ifireball, right now my /etc/network/interfaces has 2 lines "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" is that right?
<scguy318> Arv3n: unfortunately, I'm kinda clueless in the area, but the Linux from Scratch project has docs and such
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: hehe, ok
<scguy318> Arv3n: might be worth reading, its 4 AM CST, so the smarter people are sleeping
<myke54142> LFS Is good
<myke54142> i made my own distro with that
<Arv3n> hm.
<Arv3n> well.
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: uhm.. then try this as a script: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Arv3n> myke54142, define own distro.
<Wander_w> scguy318: it's 11 am over here
<Arv3n> Wander_w, 5am here.
<ifireball> rhetoric: that sounds right assuming you're using network manager, add his lines to the end, but don't forget to add blank lines before and after
<rhetoric> ifireball i copy what he gave me *exactly* or...? and what is the change on lines 5 and 11
<tsendrdj> sdfsdf
<scguy318> Wander_w: cool, somewhere in Europe?
<ifireball> rhetoric: change 05 and 11
<Buyydee> <-- spain
<Wander_w> Arv3n: myke54142 probably used the Linux From Scratch documents and HOWTO's to compile his own distro from scratch... pretty cool to do that, if you have the time
<ifireball> rhetoric: put eth0:1 rather then just eth0
<Buyydee> scguy, why do you ask?
<rhetoric> ok and i put BOX1 and BOX2 in the file on both BOX1 and BOX2?
<scguy318> Buyydee: I was actually addressing Wander_w, and I was wondering as to her timezone
<Wander_w> scguy318: The netherlands (yeah that place where weed is legal)
<scguy318> *his/her
<Buyydee> scguy: sry, now i get it :D
<scguy318> Wander_w: lol, imperialist America here :P
<Wander_w> his
<rhetoric> ifireball, ok and i put BOX1 and BOX2 in the file on both BOX1 and BOX2? and do i replace BOX1 and BOX2 with the hostnames?
<scguy318> Wander_w: ah
<evan__> why must i reinstall my nvidia driver every time i reboot?
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, the 4 lines beneath "BOX 1" on one on the machines the other 4 lines on the other
<ReaperWitobi> Wander:  Nothing.
<Wander_w> scguy318: Wanna buy a morgage? :P
<Wander_w> scguy318: some healthcare maybe?
<rhetoric> ifireball, ok i thought so, thanks for clarification :)
<Wander_w> scguy318: Broadband?
<Wander_w> I'll stop the teasing now :)
<scguy318> Wander_w: lol, I'm not making any sort of money yet :P
<rhetoric> ifireball, i think i've finally wrapped my head around this :) maybe i could even write scripts for other noobs lol
<myke54142> arv3n, custom image for a hardened X terminal that ran on very minimal hardware (486/25 with 12M)
<ifireball> tell me wne you got past the "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" step on one of the machines
<scguy318> Wander_w: but broadband service is indeed very retarded in the US, telecom monopoly and all
<ifireball> tell me once you got past the "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" step on one of the machines
<rhetoric> ifireball, will do. gonna start now
<starshoot> bonjour a tous
<scguy318> bonjour, starshoot
<scguy318> !fr | starshoot
<ubotu> starshoot: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Wander_w> scguy318: I got 4mbit/s plus unlimited telephone for 50 dollar a month
<ifireball> rhetoric: don't do this on both machines at once, you might lose connectivity and then we won't be able to talk...
<rhetoric> ifireball, hehe yea im going to do it on the laptop first
<Wander_w> scguy318: but I kinda live in the fucking middle of nowhere, so the 20 mbit/s packages for 30 dollar a month are unavailable :(
<scguy318> Wander_w: I think I get around 5 Mbit/s for about that same price
<scguy318> Wander_w: :(
<ifireball> rhetoric: ok.
 * frederick85 is wondering how to make glmatrix as his wallpaper in xfce4
<scguy318> Wander_w: for telephony I use some cheapo VoIP
<rhetoric> ifireball, once i give a static IP to that box i should be able to mount it from this one right?
<Wander_w> scguy318: you run your own voip system?
<scguy318> Wander_w: no, I pay a VoIP provider
<frederick85> anybody know how to make a screensaver run as wallpaper in xfce4
<Wander_w> scguy318: ah, that is included in my package
<scguy318> Wander_w: would be nice to know how tho :)
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, you need to get the right IPs on both boxes 1st, then we'll test it with ping and only then we can start talking about mounting
<Wander_w> scguy318: uhm.. I beleive asterisks is what you want then
<myke54142> at home i have 7mbit, on 26.4 dialup right now tho
<rhetoric> ifireball, gotcha
<scguy318> Wander_w: yeah, probably
<Wander_w> myke54142: DIALUP? what! are you from the stoneage? :P
<ifireball> rhetoric: I suppose we'll also setup hostnames in /etc/hosts so the config will be more eye-friendly
<Myrtti> myke54142: I'm on dialup too... Mobile 3G dialup
<rhetoric> ifireball you mean so it's hostname instead of 10.*? who cares? :)
<scguy318> Wander_w: he might be in the middle of nowhere too :P
<rhetoric> ifireball, we've come this far lol
<ifireball> rhetoric: I do :P
<myke54142> yeah i'm in the middle of nowhere
<Wander_w> scguy318: so? doesn't he get POTS then?
<myke54142> so is home but it's in town in the middle of nowhere
<rhetoric> ifireball, ok :) at least i'll learn something. one sec doing changes on laptop
<scguy318> Wander_w: thus dialup :)
<ifireball> rhetoric: It'll make diagnosing stuff that much easier
<scguy318> Wander_w: 56k is pushing theoretical max anyway, actual throughput is prob what myke's getting
<ReaperWitobi> Wander:  Is there anything in particular I'm looking for?  When I load it in a browser, it does nothing, but again it returns perfectly via comandline.
<Wander_w> scguy318: nearly all POTS is ASDL connected here, around 99%+ I guess
<neopsych1> how can i create a divx / xvid from only VOB files? video_ts info missing.
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: then it's pretty safe to say that you php configuration is fubarred
<wols_> neopsych1: a vob file is just a mpeg2
<ReaperWitobi> Ugh.
<scguy318> Wander_w: ah
<scguy318> Wander_w: some rural areas are constrained to dial-up, though probably the more populous areas have the option of ADSL
<Wander_w> ReaperWitobi: I can't tell from over here what exactly is wrong, but you might try reinstalling apache and php
<ReaperWitobi> Ugh.
<ReaperWitobi> Aight.
<Filled-Void> Could anyone tell me how to get conky to work with the script I have from gnome-look.org .
<gingersnap> how do you open an executeable with the help flag?
<rhetoric> ifireball, hmm there is a 3rd line on my feisty box "iface eth1 inet dhcp" that is NOT on the gutsy box what gives?
<cbx33> where does software raid store it's configuration??
<neopsych1> how do i change ports on Evolution?
<wols_> ReaperWitobi: dpkg -l |grep php
<Wander_w> cbx33: If I recall correctly; in the partition table
<cbx33> cool
<rhetoric> ifireball, OH my stupid wireless that doesnt work so i just use eth2 then?
<cbx33> just about to forray into it all for the first time
<wols_> Wander_w: and where would it store anything there?
<cbx33> ;)
<ifireball> rhetoric: its because gusty relies more heavily on network manager then feisty did, it doesn't matter
<Wander_w> cbx33: and there probably is a configuarion file for initialisation in /etc
<wols_> note: a partitiontable has 16 bytes per partition
<cbx33> there is, but it can do it all automatically
<cbx33> without the mdadm file
<rhetoric> ifireball, i think it's because both have a default interface that isnt even listed in /etc/interfaces maybe?
<ifireball> rhetoric: but just to make sure let me have a look at the ifconfig output plz; I take it the gusty IP is already setup?
<wols_> cbx33: most likely initrd scripts
<cbx33> nope
<evan__> hey , everytime i boot i need to reinstall my video driver ( nvidia 169.07 ) why does it load vesa all the time???
<Wander_w> cbx33: yeah, could allso be in a magic sequence of bytes at the start of each partition
<cbx33> possibly
<evan__> i think becasue it does someting weird with xgl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49781/
<cbx33> yeh
<rhetoric> ifireball, no i was going to do it on the feisty laptop, when i saw the 3rd line in /etc/network/interfaces
<cbx33> well off to try
<wols_> evan__: ask nvidia.com they installed it. not ubuntu
<evan__> wols_ nvidia doesnt help ubunu users
<roman_> co mówisz?
<ifireball> rhetoric: what is the interface its actually using?
<evan__> wols_ its in there irc channel
<wols_> evan__: well, you certainly didn't install the drivers from ubuntu, that's for sure
<Wander_w> evan__: if you have a fresh boot, is the nvidia module listed in lsmod?
<ifireball> rhetoric: (did you paste ifconfig somewhere?)
<rhetoric> ifireball, i think it's because the laptop has both wireless and hardwired internet
<gingersnap> how do you open an exe with the help flag?
<rhetoric> ifireball i can gimme a sec
<roman_> I don't know
<Wander_w> gingersnap: open a terminal; type ./theexecutable --help
<wols_> evan__: "try to use your distribution's driver packages". follow their advice
<gingersnap> thank you
<meshuggahaddict> hello everyone wonderful morning inst it
<KalEl> #nvidia: "Ubuntu kernel module problem? Ask in #ubuntu!"
<rhetoric> ifireball, yea on the laptop eth0 is wireless, eth1 is wired (hence the line in /etc/interfaces it seems that eth0 is never listed?)
<meshuggahaddict> anybody have any comments about the XFX brand of video cards
<roman_> bit dimm
<wols_> meshuggahaddict: ##hardware
<KalEl> (the exclamation sign is actually not there, i added it for the effect)
<evan__> Wander_w : it is now ill ty a fresh reboot now brb
<Wander_w> meshuggahaddict: They make videocards?
<rhetoric> ifireball, so what will the entry be for the static ip, if eth1 is the wired connection im using
<frederick85> is there some way to automatically generate a new xorg.conf file from the default ubuntu settings
<frederick85> I installed from minimal boot and didn't have the same one
<meshuggahaddict> yes they do and they seem to be pretty good\
<wols_> frederick85: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Wander_w> frederick85: maybe there is a .bak file?
<ifireball> rhetoric: you should put "eth1:1" rather then "eth0:1" in the static lines
<rhetoric> ifireball, will it be eth1:1?
<rhetoric> ifireball, yay! i was right
<Wander_w> frederick85: ignore me, listen to wols_ :)
<wols_> frederick85: there are /etc/X11/xorg.conf* files where * is datetime
<meshuggahaddict> I'm just woundering because i have some open GL issues with my card i have right now
<ifireball> rhetoric: don't forget the blank lines before and after, they are important
<wols_> meshuggahaddict: is it a software or hardware problem? and is the OS you run ubuntu?
<edis6n> hey guys, i configured my diamondback mouse right now and did a reboot, its quite fast and stuff but how can i test it? how can i see the hz its using? or the dpi its using?
<meshuggahaddict> yes 7.10
<meshuggahaddict> i believe it is hardware, it is an old card
<ifireball> rhetoric: I don't want you losing connectivity because of syntax errors in the file...
<wols_> what is the problem?
<meshuggahaddict> it used to lock up on 6 and now it seems that the polys skins are wrong color and image
<rhetoric> ifireball, is there a blank line between each entry?
<wols_> sounds like hardware, so OT here
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, just before and after the 4-line clause
<meshuggahaddict> thats what i thought, its an ATI 8500
<rhetoric> ifireball, that's what i meant, between each interface right?
<ifireball> rhetoric: yes.
<rhetoric> so between the 2 "lo" lines and the eth1 line, then between that and my 4 new lines
<ifireball> rhetoric: yes.
<rhetoric> k restarting
<lesshaste_> I don't know if something has broken on my system but can anyone play ftp://ftp.aduni.org/videos/11_lect_02.rm
<rhetoric> ifireball, it's trying to release 10.88.0.1 port 67
<rhetoric> ifireball, and it failed and fell back on it, lemme pastebin
<ifireball> rhetoric: that's ok its reconfiguring eth1
<edis6n> is there no chance to check my mouse polling rate?!
<edis6n> or just the dpi ?
<ifireball> rhetoric: if you can still connect from that machine we should be ok
<rhetoric_> ifireball: http://pastebin.ca/834620
<rhetoric> ifireball, i kinda see what happened, but i dont understand why
<frederick85> how do I enable 3d mode for intel driver
<evan__> hey i rebooted and nvidia was not in lsmod i did "modprobe nvidia" and it came in lsmod but i still aint got the driver working
<Wander_w> evan__: ok, so now you might have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ifireball> rhetoric: essentially your ISP didn't accept the release packet, it doesn't matter you got the IP back anyway, lets see how your "ifconfig" looks now
<AliTarihi> Hi! everybody. I have a problem with the Nvidia driver.
<rhetoric> ifireball, exactly the same :(
<Wander_w> evan__: look for a Driver line
<Buyydee> evan_ & wander_w: try doing this via sudo nvidia-settings, simplified it in my case
<evan__> ok
<edis6n> no gamers here? :(
<AliTarihi> I managed to set up the driver. It is working .
<Wander_w> evan__: it should say Driver "nvidia"
<tarzeau> i play www.sauerbraten.org, edis6n
<Wander_w> evan__: don't change lines that say Driver "mouse" !
<AliTarihi> But  hibernate suspend works. But once I logout, the Text mode is in mess!
<rhetoric> ifireball, should i be able to connect via that 10.whatever ip?
<Wander_w> evan__: or your mouse will stop working
 * nomentero is away: No estoy:-(
<edis6n> well, tarzeau do u know how to check your mouse polling rate or dpi ?
<tarzeau> edis6n: nope sorry, maybe with xset
<edis6n> tarzeau, im not sure i want to see, is it really running on 1800 dpi now..  ;)
<evan__> Wander_w : Driver         "nvidia"
<Wander_w> evan__: It might indeed be easier using nvidia-settings, as Buyydee suggested
<ifireball> rhetoric: not yet, lets see how does the interfaces looks like right now, if you're not seeing eth1:1 in ifconfig then it didn't work yet
<Wander_w> evan__: that's good
<AliTarihi> ?
<edis6n> tarzeau, sauerbraten.. is it something like warsow or nexuiz?
<tarzeau> edis6n: just much better!
<tarzeau> edis6n: http://krum.ethz.ch/sauerbraten/
<Wander_w> evan__: if you stop X11, and as root do startx then what happens? Does it start X in nvidia mode?
<evan__> Wander_w i only got an identifier and an drive in that section
<rodolfo> people, whats the parameter to unzip a .tar.bz2 file? (sudo tar -??? file_name.tar.bz2)
<Buyydee> that's my university tarzeau!
<evan__> Wander_w ill try
<edis6n> tarzeau, looks pretty good ofcourse
<Wander_w> evan__: that is enough
<rhetoric> ifireball, did you look at the last pastebin of my restart?
<rhetoric> ifireball, it didn't work for sure
<tarzeau> Buyydee: which?
<frederick85> i don't think ubuntu is hardcore enough for me
<Wander_w> rodolfo: tar jxpvf <thefile.tar.bz2>
<AliTarihi> Anyone?
<Buyydee> tarzeau: ethz.ch - federal institute of technology zurich
<tarzeau> Buyydee: ah nice, where at there are you?
<ifireball> rhetoric: yeah, like I said its looks ok, just some braindead-ISP BS, see if "sudo ifup eth1:1" works for you
<Wander_w> frederick85: Buy a tomtom, go crosscompiling you own distribution for ARM from scratch, that might be hardcore enough for you :)
<Buyydee> tarzeau: studying chemical engineering in 5th semestre at the hci on the hoenggerberg
<rhetoric> ifireball, it must have something to do with the "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<frederick85> Wander_w: I was thinking gentoo/freebsd
<frederick85> I'v done that beofre
<frederick85> it was good
<rhetoric> ifireball, should that be eth1:0 or go *after* my 4 lines?
<tarzeau> Buyydee: oh just wait 5 mintues, i'll show you something
<ifireball> rhetoric: yeah, you're getting IP from the ISP via DHCP,its as it should be
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, just type that on the console
<Buyydee> tarzeau: i'll be here
<rodolfo> Wander_w, thanks
<frederick85> Wander_w: I just find ubuntu doesn't pass the time for me but compiling does
<rhetoric> ifireball, it says it's already configured, but it's not in ifconfig
<Wander_w> frederick85: What? a complete distro whit all the packages allready there? how softcore
<edis6n> tarzeau, i download that game now :P i see already 4700 other people did the same
<ifireball> rhetoric: paste "ifconfig" plz, also paste "ifconfig eth1:1"
<frederick85> Wander_w: I think 50% of the packages don't work so I will have to fix them myself
<Wander_w> frederick85: ok, have fun
<rhetoric_> ifireball: http://pastebin.ca/834628
<rhetoric> ifireball: what does my ISP have to do with it?
<Wander_w> nothing, but we'd like to see your IP and steal your pr0n with it :P
<ifireball> rhetoric_: your ISP gives you the config you're getting for eth1 in order to get online
<newubuntu> hi all ... im trying to install amsn buti need tcltls .. who can tell me how to install it?
<tarzeau> Buyydee: recognize your building here? http://gnu.ethz.ch/photos/panorama/
<rhetoric> ifireball: but what does that have to do with my static assingment (which is local yea?)
<ifireball> rhetoric_: no it doesn't; anyway, paste the interfaces file, we may have got something wrong there
<Wander_w> newubuntu: apt-get install amsn
<Buyydee> tarzeau: i do, are you in the applied math tower?
<neopsych1> .
<ifireball> rhetoric: "networking restart" is the equivalent of rebooting the whole network configuration so it reconfigures all the interfaces
<newubuntu> Wander_w if i do apt-get install amsn ubuntu says me i need tcltls
<rhetoric> ifireball, i got that much i just dont see what my ISP has to do with me assigning a local IP?
<rhetoric> ifireball, and what is this 10.88.0.1
<ifireball> rhetoric: it doesn't, the messages you saw had to do with the dynamic IP not the static one we're setting up right now
<rhetoric_> ifireball: http://pastebin.ca/834634
<ifireball> rhetoric: 10.88.0.1 must be the ISPs DHCP server
<rhetoric> ifireball: well does my trying to use a 10.* locally screw that up? maybe i should use 192.*?
<Wander_w> newubuntu: I think you need the "universe" repositories enabled
<tarzeau> Buyydee: physics department
<ifireball> rhetoric: no it doesn't, anyway is there a blank line after line 09 in the file?
<Buyydee> tarzeau: well, nice to know you :) i just got to get back to work now, i'm going to be idle here for some time
<rhetoric_> ifireball: doh, yes
<tarzeau> Buyydee: that's fine, nice to meet you
<ThreeFingerPete> hello. can someone inform me as to a more featuresque irc client than xchat
<ifireball> rhetoric: just checking since it doesn't appear so in the paste... lets try "sudo ifdown eth1:1" and then "sudo ifup eth1:1"
<rhetoric_> ifireball: OMG im dumb there was an "auto eth1" like 20 lines down somehow
<rhetoric_> i put it above the iface eth1 and restarting now
<Wander_w> newubuntu: open adept ("add/remove programs") , click "edit software sources" and check the "Community maintained Open Source software (universe)" option. Check the other options ass well if you want.
<Wander_w> ThreeFingerPete: I use Pidgin
<ThreeFingerPete> Thanks Wander_w, I did too, but for some reason it no longer connects me to channels
<ThreeFingerPete> however, it works fine for msn and yahoo..
<Wander_w> ThreeFingerPete: Go to Buddies -> Join a chat ?
<ThreeFingerPete> nods. it all seems to work but then i get an empty channel.
<rhetoric_> ifireball: still same ifconfig :( new error at the end of restart "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"
<ThreeFingerPete> will try again.. excuse me if i vanish...
<Wander_w> ThreeFingerPete: Strange... are your accounts set up correctly? (ctrl-a)
<ifireball> rhetoric: lets try "sudo ifdown eth1:1" and then "sudo ifup eth1:1"
<ThreeFingerPete> nods.
<rhetoric_> ifireball: ok sec
<rhetoric_> ifireball: both return the same error i just pasted :(
<ThreeFingerPete> something was acting up with /j #
<ThreeFingerPete> seems to be ok now! thanks muchly Wander
<Wander_w> np
<ravi_> can someone plzz help me installing IE in ubuntu...
<francis> hi I have a postfix server server set up, It accepts mail for all the virtual domains but does not send mails from the hosted virtual domains . The logs say "Relay access denied" . Please point me in the right direction !!!
<rhetoric_> ifireball: brb
<ThreeFingerPete> What trouble are you having ravi?
<ravi_> i have manged to download and have unpacked using tar command
<ravi_> while installing IE 6
<ravi_> says folders not found
<rhetoric_> ifireball: back any ideas?
<Wander_w> ravi_: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<ravi_> wander_w : been there downloaded and unpacked.... during final stage of installation..getting err msg: folders not found
<ThreeFingerPete> hmm. Ravi, that sounds more like an issue with wine than IE... perhaps someone with more experience with it than I.,.
<rhetoric_> ifireball: could it have to do with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<ifireball> rhetoric: yea, was on the phone
<ravi_> ThreeFingetPete: oh..ok.. any ways cheers for your help
<rhetoric_> ifireball: hmm nvm it works for them though, not working for me
<evan^^> hey my xorg.conf gives nu errors and im on text mode now help:P
<ifireball> rhetoric: it isn't in ifconfig yet?
<abhi_> anyone know why i'm getting thrown into ##overflow when i'm trying to join ##php?
<rhetoric_> ifireball no i got that same error
<bentob0x> I'm looking for a list of laptops on which you can install Ubuntu
<rhetoric_> ifireball: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<Wander_w> bentob0x: Dell Latitude D820
<Buyydee> bentobox: IBM/Lenovo T61p works out of the box
<Wander_w> bentob0x: (because that is what I'm using)
<ifireball> does "ifconfig eth1:1" still give you only 2-3 lines?
<evan^^> Wander_W it gives errors now it cant initialise the nvidia kernel module
<rhetoric_> ifireball, yea bingo
<rhetoric_> ifireball: should it be eth1:0 ?
<Wander_w> evan^^: are you using a driver downloaded from the nvidia website? or one from ubuntu?
<Wander_w> evan^^: (don't install both on 1 system)
<bentob0x> is there no list online?  I'd like to go shopping this pm but with the wide range of laptops they offer, a list would be welcome for me to check that Ubuntu works on it
<evan^^> Wander_w from nvidia website the restricted module drive gave errors to and diddnt have hardware acceleration
<Wander_w> evan^^: did you remove the ubuntu version?
<ifireball> rhetoric: hmm... could be... try that
<linuxfce> has anyone here tried using the avant window manager (docker program)?
<ifireball> rhetoric: afaik it shouldn't matter, but who knows
<Wander_w> bentob0x: make a list of laptops that you like, then go check online if anyone has ubuntu working on it
<zimon> bentob0x, there are many lists .. like http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<flick> hi i am downloading the game Scorched 3D
<evan^^> Wander_w yes but i have have installed nvidia-glx-new yesterday when i had this same problem
<rhetoric_> ifireball:
<flick> but i do not know how to play the game, Scorched 3D
<rhetoric_> ifireball: still the same deal :(
<Wander_w> evan^^: and did you remove that one?
<linuxfce> dell xps m1330 is a good linux laptop. i got media buttons, webcam, sound, mic, dual mic array (in lcd), bluetooth, wifi, and remote control working perfectly
<linuxfce> and it was easy
<evan^^> Wander_W yes i have removed nvidia-glx-new
<ifireball> rhetoric_: well, lets try a manual hack "sudo ifconfig eth1:0 up 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<Wander_w> evan^^: and after that you installed the package from nvidia?
<rhetoric_> ifireball: lol same error message
<rhetoric_> ifireball: oooooh but now it seems to have worked
<rhetoric_> ifireball: buggy as hell eh?
<francis> hi I have a postfix server server set up, It accepts mail for all the virtual domains but does not send mails from the hosted virtual domains . The logs say "Relay access denied" . Someone Please Help !!!
<linuxfce> use envy for nvidia, its all automated and easy
<ifireball> rhetoric_: yeah, too much attention going in to simple wireless laptops now days, they get the more complex stuff wrong...
<evan^^> Wander_w yes i just chekced it
<francis> ooops a typo
<rhetoric_> ifireball: 2 boxes same OS wired into a basic hub is pretty gd simple lol
<francis> hi I have a postfix server server set up, It accepts mail for all the virtual domains but does not send mails from the hosted virtual domains .  But while I try and sent a mail from the hosted domain I get  "Relay access denied" . Someone Please Help !!!
<rhetoric_> ifireball: did you see the launchpad bug i linked? this is definetely a reproduction
<ifireball> rhetoric_: yeah, but static virtual IPs on onterfaces that already have DHCP IPs isn't.
<evan^^> Wander_W how could i make it innitialize?
<ifireball> rhetoric_: not really, they got some different results, but its a hint indeed
<rhetoric_> ifireball: no now i got the error, and mine is working
<rhetoric_> ifireball i wonder why it doesnt work unless i do it manually like that though
<Wander_w> evan^^: Uhm... I'm kind of running out of ideas here
<ifireball> rhetoric_: well, ok, but now I have doubts whether this setup is rebootable...
<Wander_w> evan^^: Is there anything in dmesg?
<rhetoric_> ifireball: does it have anything to do with the "auto *" lines in the interfaces file?
<evan^^> Wander_W do you mean a fresh install is the best idea?
<evan^^> :P
<rhetoric_> what does "auto eth1" do exactly
<ifireball> rhetoric_: well, the "auto" tells it to try setting up the interface when you start/stop networking rather then just when you issue manual ifup/down commands
<wols_> rhetoric_: it runs "ifup eth1" when /etc/init.d/networking is started
<ifireball> rhetoric_: essentially its supposed to make the interface start up on boot
<rhetoric_> ifireball: also do i need a "broadcast' line
<ifireball> rhetoric_: but we've already seen it doesn't quite work as advertised... (it used to, god damnit...)
<rhetoric_> ifireball, lol :)
<ifireball> rhetoric_: no you don't need it
<ifireball> rhetoric_: anyway, lets put that aside for now, and go to the other machine
<rhetoric_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/114457
<rhetoric_> another similar bug
<rhetoric_> ifireball: ok what on the other machine
<ifireball> rhetoric_: same thing basically only "eth0:0" if i remember correctly and 10.0.0.2 for IP
<ifireball> rhetoric_: and hope gusty handles it better...
<rhetoric> ifireball hehe
<lesshaste_> can you get ntfs-3g support in gutsy gibbon?
<ifireball> rhetoric: anycase I gtg in about 20minuts so lets step on it
<linuxfce> isnt ntfs-3g installed by default in gutsy?
<rhetoric> ifireball, same error but it came up in ifconfig first try on restart
<lesshaste_> linuxfce, I don't know.. how would I check?.
<lesshaste_> also.. how do I tell the version number of an installed package?
<linuxfce> in terminal type ntfs-3g
<rhetoric> ifireball, i can ping the other box
<linuxfce> see what it says
<ifireball> rhetoric: cool, now see if you can ping the other machine's IP
<lesshaste_> linuxfce, thanks.. that gave some info
<linuxfce> i have ntfs-3g running automatically, my ntfs drive has read write at boot
<lesshaste_> linuxfce, cool
<rhetoric> ifireball, yes
<ifireball> rhetoric_: great, lets setup some hostnames, edit /etc/hosts
<linuxfce> do you need to know how to use it?
<ifireball> rhetoric_: put the other machine's IP and name in each machine's file
<rhetoric> ifireball, mounted!
<linuxfce> ntfs-3g is good, does anyone know if theres a performance loss using ntfs-3g vs. a native ext3?
<rhetoric> ifireball it was already there as 127.0.0.1 ?
<rhetoric> ifireball could i have used that the whole time?
<rhetoric> ifireball GOD i must be tired ignore that
<rhetoric> ifireball mixing hostnames up of course and not reading
<ifireball> rhetoric: no no no, don't touch that line, each machine sees itself as 127.0.0.1
<ThreeFingerPete> linuxfce, ntfs suffers from fragmentation while the ext formats do not
<ThreeFingerPete> that is, ext3 doesnt need a defrag every so often
<linuxfce> hmm, thats odd, i wonder how ext manages to not get fragmented
<linuxfce> how can i defrag my ntfs in linux?
<ifireball> rhetoric: REPEAT for emphases: DO NOT TOUCH THE 127.0.0.1 LINE, its important
<ThreeFingerPete> odd but nice, right?
<scguy318> linuxfce: you don't
<linuxfce> yes, nice
<scguy318> linuxfce: you do it on Windows
<linuxfce> i dont have windows, and dont want it
<rhetoric> ifireball, i got it i see now i was just having a slow moment ;)
<linuxfce> oh well thats just my movies, mp3s, etc. nothing that needs performance
<scguy318> linuxfce: unfortunately that's the only choice, remember that stable NTFS on Linux took about 10 years ;)
<ifireball> you should config nfs with names rather then IPs so its easier to move around if you ever have to
<ThreeFingerPete> linuxfce, look for a aftermarket defrag for windows. it will run, restart the computer and defrag it outside windows. it will work much better
<rhetoric> ifireball, now just the fstab and hoping the feisty box is nice on reboot ya?
<scguy318> linuxfce: as for ext, its the way it stores data I think
<scguy318> !defrag
<ifireball> well, if you got the mounts and /etc/hosts.allow working, then yeah
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<ake21285> ciao a tuti
<scguy318> !it | ake21285
<ubotu> ake21285: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rhetoric_> ifireball, do i need to setup hosts.allow when i used the gui to "share" the folder?
<ake21285> ok thank you
<ake21285> sorry..i'm a new user
<linuxfce> i dont know why ubuntu doesnt run ntfs-3g mounting by default for all ntfs partitions
<lesshaste_> how do you list the files in some package? Can apt-cache do that?
<ifireball> rhetoric_: don't trust the GUI to keep you secure, as it is right now, ppl can probably mount your NFS over the internet
<ThreeFingerPete> linuxfce, if you right click mycomputer, then advanced, then performance...settings..then advanced in that..
<rtz779> lesshaste_: dpkg -L packagename
<linuxfce> i just umounted the ntfs partition, then remounted it with ntfs-3g. from then on it mounted it that way from boot. that was cool.
<lesshaste_> rtz779, that doesn't work unless it's on your hard drive right? I was hoping apt-cache could do it
<rhetoric_> ifireball: lol well it asked me what IP/host to allow in the gui
<ifireball> rhetoric: you need to make sure /etc/exports enables access only from specific IPs, and that /etc/hosts.allow does that as well
<ThreeFingerPete> linuxfce, if you right click mycomputer, then advanced, then performance...settings..then advanced in that.. and change beside Virutal memory.. you can set your cache size to zero, which is that huge block you see near the end of the partition when you defrag.
<rtz779> lesshaste_: no
<rhetoric_> ifireball,what am i looking for in exports
<akram> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<akram> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<ifireball> rhetoric: and you need to make sure the "ALL: PARANOID" line is in /etc/hosts.deny and not commented
<ThreeFingerPete> linuxfce, that is safe to do, but you will want to turn it back on later. I did that when I first installed ubuntu. once the install was done i went back and turned it on, and windows moved it.
<lesshaste_> rtz779, yes... apt-cache show pkgname
<lesshaste_> rtz779, :)
<hamid11771> HI ALL
<akram> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<ThreeFingerPete> hi hamid11771
<fedler> hamid11771
<linuxfce> there is no prefetch on my ntfs partition because there was never an os on it
<rtz779> akram: do not spam
<ifireball> rhetoric_: you should see the other host's IP before the option brackets
<ifireball> rhetoric_: sees macd's example in his post
<linuxfce> if there were an easy way to convert it to ext i would, but i dont feel like hassling it
<rtz779> lesshaste_: apt-cache show pkgname lists you all files in the package?
<Retro`> hello
<rhetoric_> ifireball, i have done absolutely nothing after install to secure these machines :( mostly because i dont care (no sensitive data, really)
<linuxfce> ntfs-3g works so damn well. really impressive
<lesshaste_> rtz779, I hope so...
<rtz779> lesshaste_: i thought it would just give detailed info about the package but not its files
<menllyos> i got a question, i use firestarter to setup the iptables, and now i just set it to use the outbound policy: restrictive by default. my event log is now going crazy though with stuff thats being blocked (1 block every second orso). Is this normal behaviour or should i jsut put it back on policy: permissive by default ?
<scguy318> rhethoric_: but think of the potential criminal liability :P
<rhetoric_> ifireball, both deny and allow are totally empty files?
<ifireball> rhetoric_: well, its pretty secure out of the box since no services are installed by default
<Retro`> I have install GRIP to rip my music CD's into mp3's but i have a problem... GRIP does not recognize that a CD is mounted
<ifireball> rhetoric_: hmm, umount, then start filling them up as per to macd's example
<Retro`> a.k.a. no songs are displayed in GRIP once the CD is inserted in the CD-ROM drive
<lesshaste_> rtz779, I see what you mean... is there a better command?
<Vorbote> menllyos: if you haqve set up any kind of p2p servlet your putbound connections would be plenty
<ifireball> rhetoric: then try to mount again (it'll probably no work on 1st attempt)
<menllyos> yea but i already assigned those ports as ¨safe¨
<Retro`> help
<rtz779> lesshaste_: i think there is no command to list the files of an uninstalled package
<rhetoric_> ifireball, he just has allow, and how would someone access it with the ip restriction in the export file?
<bentob0x> thx zimon and Wander_afk
<lesshaste_> rtz779, damn
 * Vorbote is learning a new keyboard layout so bear with him ;-)
<rtz779> lesshaste_: why do you need this?
<akram> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<rtz779> akram: please do not spam
<lesshaste_> rtz779, to try to work out exactly what will be installed
<rhetoric_> ifireball, the hosts.deny file doesnt even exist i dont have an example to work from
<ThreeFingerPete> i'm out. nice to meet you all.
<Retro`> i have set the 'Cdrom device' in GRIP config to be '/dev/cdrom' but that doesn't seem to work
<ifireball> rhetoric_: they can't access the share but they can still fuck with the other NFS bits since they answer requests, the hosts.allow/deny files prevents them from talking to "strangers"
<Retro`> please help
<Retro`> how can i determine my Cdrom device ?
<ompaul> !language | ifireball
<ubotu> ifireball: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Retro`> i have, however, two cdrom devices...
<rhetoric_> ifireball: what do i need in deny and could this affect other services (like downloading my democracy now torrents ;p)
<ifireball> rhetoric: just put "ALL: PARANOID<newline>" in it
<Retro`> how can i lookup in which Cdrom device is the CD with the music in?
<Retro`> /dev/cdrom
<Retro`> /dev/cdrom0 perhaps   ??
<ifireball> rhetoric_: it'll only effect services that support the allow/deny files, I don't think *torrent does
<Retro`> hello!
<Retro`> help already
<rhetoric_> ifireball: any other services i should know about that it will affect?
<Vorbote> !help | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hamid11771> I have a data base and its reporting in MS-ACCESS 2007 , can I use it in openoffice ?
<Retro`> /dev/hdc perhaps   ??
<Retro`> HEY!!!!
<akram> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<Vorbote> !ask | Retro
<ubotu> Retro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<menllyos> Vorbote: thanks for that tip... i shut down deluge and now my log is pretty much dead
<ifireball> rhetoric_: basically classic UNIX ones, ssh, ftp, http, etc.
<Retro`> i did ask you moron!!
<Retro`> fuck you all!!
<Vorbote> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<rhetoric_> ifireball: gotcha
<Extravert> someones angry
<rhetoric_> ifireball: but not basic TCP or UDP traffic
<akram> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<Vorbote> ompaul: the guy just left the room, after cursing us all
<Extravert> he banned him
<ompaul> Vorbote, I know and on that IP he won't be back
<ompaul> for a while
<Vorbote> :-)
<ifireball> rhetoric: no, its not a firewall, its just a way of telling apps to accept connections from certain addresses or not
<rhetoric_> ifireball: k im pretty sure i understand
<hamid11771>  I have a data base and its reporting in MS-ACCESS 2007 , can I use it in openoffice ?
<rhetoric_> ifireball: and the fstab is to mount at startup yes?
<ifireball> rhetoric_: yes
<fwar> join #ubuntu-sa/
<anton_>  how to delete a folder as root?
<rhetoric_> ifireball, one last thing i know you have to go: what are the settings rw,no_root_squash,async,subtree_check
<linuxfce> why is it that ubuntu makes me deal with restricted drivers. why cant this noob distro treat me like a noob and not be so gpl righteous
<ifireball> rhetoric_: though I don't like that approach when it comes to nfs, if can behave badly if the machine ever becomes unavailable
<linuxfce> what approach?
<ace_> heya
<ace_> been awhile since i used ubuntu
<ompaul> anton_, you are going to break your machine I will pm it to you
<rhetoric_> ifireball: this machine will be unavailable often, should i just make a script to mount it when i want to?:
<ace_> been gentoo'in it up
<ifireball> rhetoric_: just put (rw) to make it read/writable you probaly don't need the rest
<rhetoric_> ifireball: because it's a laptop and all
<ace_> prolly gonna install that agian next
<linuxfce> gentoo.. i dont like the whole from source procedure for every dang thing
<anton_> Never mind, I found it out.
<linuxfce> arch is more fun
<anton_> Only deleted a song in frets of fire
<myke54142> linuxfce, yup overkill
<ace_> nah sources is great
<anton_> thanks ompaul
<ifireball> rhetoric_:just put "user" in the options column in fstab
<linuxfce> it is great, but i like having a choice
<ifireball> rhetoric_: then you can simply mount it manually with "mount /your/mount/point" as a normal user
<myke54142> i usually use freebsd and never got why gentoo was such a big deal, with freebsd you usually do binary but you can easily rebuild both the core system and all packages from source
<linuxfce> mount /dev/device /yourmountpoint
<myke54142> i guess most linux distros weren't set up that way
<ifireball> rhetoric_: in anycase don't include the "no_root_squash" bit, its terribly insecure and you probably don't need it
<Jordan_U> myke54142, Gentoo is based off of BSD ports
<linuxfce> yeah thats where im at, source is fine with me, but dont force me to waste my time installing everything from source
<myke54142> exactly
<myke54142> i have a kiosk system on top of a gentoo with a broken gcc
<ompaul> myke54142, most of them go for packages you can verify - and are using things like apt or rpm to manage and install the programs
<myke54142> anyone who loves gentoo should be forced to use it
<linuxfce> the whole "dont you want to know what you're getting" thing doesnt apply either, unless you can read all the code youre installing
<linuxfce> gosh, imagine dep hell in gentoo. every damn dep
<ompaul> myke54142, a tad offtopic for here :)
<Vorbote> myke54142: this is offtopic, but the difference is the port architecture, I love FBSD but if I need linux I rather use Debian or a derivative like Ubuntu (that rocks on my laptop, btw) ;-)
<myke54142> i built my own linux system from LFS when i needed a very custom system, and that was fun, but i wouldn't do it for your average system either
<ompaul> myke54142, we do have a #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff such as this ;-)
<rhetoric> ifireball, i think i can get it from here thank you SO much
<linuxfce> nobody chats in those subchannels
<scguy318> and when they do, its about cake or something random
<ompaul> linuxfce, it is very very busy 85.314259% of the time
<linuxfce> thats kinda the point
<ifireball> rhetoric_: one more: you have a server-grade kind of setup now, it can give you awsome performance, you you sould really UNDERSTAND what you did, I really recommend reading the manpages for everything
<rhetoric> ifireball, wait will everything in fstab be loaded at boot or what?
<rhetoric> ifireball i dont want them to mount at boot because it wont always be connected, rather i'd like to mount via a script
<marsmissions> Does anybody know how to get video to play with composite on using the latest FGLRX driver from the amd website?
<ifireball> rhetoric: only lines in fstab that contain the "auto" option are mounted by default (I thing the "defaults" keyword includes it), if you put "user" instead it won't
<rhetoric> ifireball ok now i get it, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> marsmissions,
<Jordan_U> marsmissions, Don't use xv output
<ifireball> rhetoric_: you don't need a script, /etc/fstab was designed to be a shortcut for mounting
<marsmissions> Jordan_U: what would I put in xorg.conf to not do that?
<Jordan_U> marsmissions, Nothing, it's an option of the player, to change totem-gstreamer run "gstreamer-properties"
<linuxfce> whos got the best eye candy
<tuxick> whoa
<marsmissions> thanks
<myke54142> i've got the least eye candy
<tuxick> any chance getting flash working on 64bit kubuntu?
<tuxick> 'adept' fails totally, downloaded the installer and that says there's no 64 bit support
<ompaul> tuxick, do yourself a favour and if you want to put it on a system make it 32bit you don't need the pain
<Jordan_U> tuxick, Yes, you should be able to just visit a page that needs it in Firefox and let it set it up
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tuxick> ompaul: *still*?
<tuxick> i've avoided 64 bit for over a year :)
<ompaul> tuxick, I will not stop until all the codecs are all native and they are not
<tuxick> in fact i have a 64bit gentoo box here with flash working
<ace_> lol im happy
<ompaul> tuxick, so enjoy yourself
<tuxick> thanks :)
<ace_> got my atheros working AR5007
<Proteus> So I've  run into my first serious x/k/o/ubuntu problem that I haven't been able to fix myself. I've been trying to rebuild a collection of important files off a bunch of drives from a workstation that died and I had been successfully using a generic hard drive enclosure that would automagically mount all the volumes I needed. Problem is, now I'm not getting _anything_ when I plug it in. iv or gnome-volume-manager might flare up for a secon
<Proteus> d, but then nothing happens. The magic smoke got out of my computer and I desperately need help!
<ace_> plus it has the aircrack injection patch ;)
 * nomentero is back (gone 01:22:48)
<tuxick> Jordan_U: such sites only provide a link to the download site
<tuxick> which provides an installer telling me i have 64 bit
<Myrtti> !away | nomentero
<ubotu> nomentero: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<rhetoric> ifireball, in hosts.allow is it rpc.mountd or mountd or does that matter?
<Proteus> anyone with even just pointers to where I could find help would be incredibly helpful.
<rhetoric> ifireball, also i just meant a script for the one line to mount it because im that lazy :)
<Vorbote> Proteus: maybe yor partitions are toast. Try with gpart and ddrescue.
<No`> hi all
<Proteus> but how do I do that on a partition I can't see?
<linuxfce> oh sheize im getting sleepy
<scguy318> Proteus: fdisk -l
<Proteus> besides, xfs only gets bitchy if a write is in progress when it gets unmounted uncleanly and since no files were being transferred..... I don't think anything could have happened
<scguy318> Proteus: *sudo fdisk -l
<rhetoric> ifireball, or could i just do ALL: otherbox
<Proteus> scguy318, I'm only seeing local drives here
<Jordan_U_> tuxick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-8786ac65f14f8d5685d016c5d5b6e927cee11f9d
<scguy318> Proteus: hmm, anything of interest in dmesg | tail?
<bliffle> is there an alternative to Flash? I hate having all those websites demanding I install proprietary software, since I figure some such screwed up my XP system.
<JimmyDee> I know I'm gonna sound like a total idiot but whats the config control panel for the ati cards called?
<scguy318> bliffle: Gnash, though I find in experience not so good
<scguy318> JimmyDee: Catalyst or something
<linuxfce> kde is so unreliable
<scguy318> linuxfce: but GNOME so fat
<_slacker_> hi guys! anyone knows how to change '1e+06' to '1000000' in a seq?
<linuxfce> kde is more bloated as well
<Jordan_U_> scguy318, And KDE isn't?
<scguy318> Jordan_U_: lesser than GNOME :P
<linuxfce> no its not
<linuxfce> kde is more bloated than gnome
<Wander_afk> who needs a window manager anyway +geometry FTW!
<JimmyDee> scguy318: yes I know its catalyst, but whats the package>?
<scguy318> linuxfce: ah, didn't know
<JimmyDee> linuxfce: I thought I already fed you, get back under your bridge
<B-rabbit> clear
<linuxfce> seriously i dont know how people put up with kde, its so popular but so crappy
<scguy318> JimmyDee: unfortunately not sure :(
<ikonia> linuxfce: that is not your concern, nor is it this channels concern.
<bliffle> so gnome and kde are fat and slow, how about Xfce?
<linuxfce> xfce is light and fast, but it seems to me, that its a feature lacking gnome
<Proteus> scguy318, ok, where do I paste what I think are the relevant lines for you?
<Proteus> I'm an openbox fan
<ompaul> linuxfce, you are offtoioc
<scguy318> !pastebin | Proteus
<ubotu> Proteus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linuxfce> window managers are very revelant to ubuntu
<anton_> ompaul: how to copy/paste stuff through terminal?
<ikonia> linuxfce: your ranting about fat/bloat is not
<ikonia> anton_: highlight then middle mouse button into a new window
<anton_> ikonia: No, must be root...
<ikonia> anton_: no you don't
<anton_> yeah, I do.
<ikonia> anton_: if you can read it, you can cut and paste as a normal user
<ikonia> anton_: you don't need to be root to cut and paste
<anton_> "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<cousin_luigi> hi
<_slacker_> anton_, don't paste the \r :)
<linuxfce> anton just use the root account
<ikonia> anton_: paste in a place your user has permissions to, or use sudo
<anton_> _slacker_: \r?
<Vorbote> linuxfce: to be earnst, I'd be using a stepbuntu if there was one. I love Open/GNUstep. But GNOME does its thing quite well. Having used real NeXTstep boxes, I know windowmaker ain't the real thing.
<linuxfce> using the root account makes the permission crap go away forever
<ikonia> linuxfce: we don't recommend using the root user, sudo is the ubuntu solution.
<anton_> ikonia: Hence my question: How to copy/paste through terminal?
<cousin_luigi> how do I force a static DNS while using DHCP for IP?
<ikonia> anton_: your question is "how do I write to a filesystem that is owned by root"
<ompaul> anton_, you should not be pasting where you don't have write permissions
<anton_> In my frets on fire map...
<Myrtti> !supportroot > linuxfce
<Proteus> scguy318, on second thought, I'm not actually seeing anything relevant to usb issues. I was looking at local crap and got mixed up.
<ikonia> anton_: in which case you open the file you wish to paste to with sudo, but to be honest if you don't understand that, the chances are you shouldn't be editing that file as it's owned by the super user for a reason.
<Vorbote> linuxfce: but the beauty of sudo is that it allows fine-grained admining. Been using it for 15 years.
<Proteus> scguy318, so what next?
<B-rabbit> anton_, "Ctrl + c" to copy and "Shift + Ctrl + v" to paste in terminal
<linuxfce> hmm, i havent messed with that wm
<linuxfce> so you've been typing your password, over, and over, and over, for 15 years
<anton_> b-rabbit I meant how to move files from folders...
<scguy318> Proteus: I would probably check your hardware or something
<ikonia> linuxfce: you don't have to type your password if you setup sudo
<Myrtti> linuxfce: you have to type in the root password too
<Proteus> :-(
<Myrtti> even worse
<Vorbote> linuxfce: nope, I've been GOD for 15 years ;L.)
<Myrtti> then you need to remember two passwords
<anton_> ikonia: It's my computer....how to get in sudo mode, then?
<scguy318> Proteus: getting late so I can't really say much more, might be totally off
<bliffle> I'll readup on GNASH and try it, later
<ikonia> anton_: type "sudo" before the command.
<ikonia> anton_: be very careful though
<B-rabbit> anton_, use "sudo mv <file> <destination>"
<scguy318> Proteus: oh and the r in your name is truncated
<anton_> gaaaaaah, ikonia: I know, but how to move files between folders then? aha!
<anton_> thanks
<ikonia> B-rabbit: he's not asking to move a file.
<anton_> yeah I am B-rabbit
<Vorbote> linuxfce: I do admit that sudo is a bother in a single user system.
<Proteus> scguy318, what?
<ikonia> anton_: what ?? you asked how to edit a file ?
<anton_> ikonia*
<anton_> no ikonia :)
<scguy318> Proteus: you're missing an r in your name
<anton_> I asked how to move
<ompaul> anton_, you did ask
<Proteus> scguy318, where?
<linuxfce> and i do admit that not using root is clearly a better choice regarding security
<ompaul> anton_, unless you have moved on - you were asking how to edit
<scguy318> Proteus: Proteus is n=proteus@71-214-3-148.omah.qwest.net * Christophe
<linuxfce> but i got nothing to hide, and im on linux, its not like im going to get a virus browsing the web
<scguy318> Proteus: the real name field in your client
<scguy318> Proteus: but I digress
<linuxfce> if i were serious about security i would never use irc without a proxy
<Proteus> scguy318, what does all this mean? should I fix something?
<scguy318> Proteus: you're missing an r in your name :) you can fix the little typo if you want
<Myrtti> !worksforme | linuxfce
<ubotu> linuxfce: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<scguy318> Proteus: but yeah w/e :P
<JimmyDee> all I really want is a brightness app for ati, is that too much to ask?
<Vorbote> linuxfce: well, that's debatable, unless you only use it on the console.
<ikonia> scguy318: we saw your comment the first time
<ikonia> !offtopic | Vorbote
<ubotu> Vorbote: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<B-rabbit> linuxfce, !offtopic
<JimmyDee> Vorbote: youre feeding a troll
<Proteus> scguy318, ooooh, you mean Christophe as opposed to Christopher?
<ompaul> linuxfce, you have been told a couple of times you are offtopic the ops here are invisible but can jump out of the woodwork please stick to support questions and answers and off opinions
<ikonia> guys, can we drop it please
<Vorbote> JimmyDee: probably
 * ace_ throws troll crumbs into the crowd
<scguy318> Proteus: yes
<Proteus> not a mistake
<[Chief]> hey, i have problems with my networkcard. It's a RTL8211BL (nforce630a). During the installation of Ubuntu 7.10 Secer AMD64 she worked fine with the forcedeth driver, but after I boot the installed system the card doesn't work. The Kernel is 2.6.22-14-server (The install system of the CD runs the kernel 2.6.22-14-generic)
<scguy318> Proteus: ah k
<ikonia> anton_: why are you using the "/me" command after you've just seen the offtopic request.
<scguy318> ikonia: I was answering his question, so not really repeating
<anton_> ikonia: =
<anton_> ?*
<Vorbote> ikonia: in what sense? sudo is not offtopic, it is one of the main attacks on ubuntu adoption by old-timer linux linux/unix users.
<Jordan_U> [Chief], Any reason you are using the server kernel?
<ikonia> [Chief]: is the forcedeth driver being used on your server install.
<ompaul> Vorbote, it is a support not chat channel
<linuxfce> haha theres a worksforme, thats great. i'll respect that because i respect the developers who gave me this distro for nothing, and if thats how they wanted it so be it
<Proteus> scguy318, do you think I should repost my question or ask someone/somewhere else?
<scguy318> Proteus: go for it
<ikonia> Vorbote: discussing the pros and cons of sudo and irc from a command line is nothing to do with it.
<Myrtti> Vorbote: geezers can use other methods for using root
<[Chief]> It automatically installed the server kernel
<wols_> chii: fyi,RTL8211BL is a PHY and totally irrelevant for the OS. forcedeth is the one you need. is it loaded?
<Vorbote> ompaul: I know, but warmth is a matter of ubuntu.
<scguy318> Proteus: you'll probably find better luck that way :)
<[Chief]> The boot process loads the forcedeth driver
<Proteus> So, reposting and begging -  I've  run into my first serious x/k/o/ubuntu problem that I haven't been able to fix myself. I've been trying to rebuild a collection of important files off a bunch of drives from a workstation that died and I had been successfully using a generic hard drive enclosure that would automagically mount all the volumes I needed. Problem is, now I'm not getting _anything_ when I plug it in. iv or gnome-volume-manager
<Proteus> might flare up for a second, but then nothing happens. The magic smoke got out of my computer and I desperately need help!
<ompaul> Vorbote, discussion is OT we have OT for that
<wols_> [Chief]: /sbin/ifconfig -a   what interfaces show up?
<[Chief]> It throws a warning message; Somethin like MAC ist not valid, taking a random mac
<Vorbote> Myrtti: I'm not a geezer yet, just an old fart.
<ikonia> Proteus: what does the syslog say
<Vorbote> ompaul, OOK
<wols_> Proteus: dmesg spitting anything out?
<ikonia> [Chief]: can you get the exact message please
<Myrtti> Vorbote: and I'm a tiresome old hag who loves sudo ;-)
<[Chief]> "/sbin/ifconfig -a " shows up a eth11 device (??) and the lo
<ikonia> [Chief]: are you sure it's eth11 ?
 * Vorbote hugs MYR
 * Vorbote hugs Myrtti
<[Chief]> [   45.347384] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA
<[Chief]> [   45.347435] 0000:00:0a.0: Invalid Mac address detected: a7:19:94:7d:1d:00
<[Chief]> [   45.347473] Please complain to your hardware vendor. Switching to a random MAC.
<[Chief]> [   45.873882] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:0a.0
<rockzman> [Chief], ifconfig lo
<Myrtti> !paste | [Chief]
<ubotu> [Chief]: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> rockzman: why would he ifconfig the loop back card ?
<anton_> How to remove a folder from the terminal?
<ompaul> [Chief], do not patse in this channel, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<rockzman> ikonia, hes the one who knows the answer
<rockzman> lol
<aniac> hi!
<ikonia> anton_: go to http://www.tldp.org and read the bash basics
<Vorbote> [Chief]: I've seen that in dapper, it is a kernel thing
<ikonia> anton_: it will teach you the basic commands needed in a shell
<[Chief]> I jsut have setup teh eth11 device, and it works :-D
 * etfb is amused that the complaints about the pasting of [Chief]'s logs took up nearly twice as much space as the pasting itself.
<Proteus> ikonia, wols_ , nothing even shows up with I plug in the external drive
<aniac> guys I need some help concerning charsets...
<B-rabbit> anton_, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/basic-commands/C/
<[Chief]> why is the network device called eth11?
<ikonia> etfb: please stop with the /me commands
<tuxick> ok this isn't going to work
<ikonia> Proteus: is udevd running
<wols_> chii: cause udev renamed it from eth0
<Proteus> ikonia, wols_ , in dmesg, anyway
<Vorbote> aniac: spill the goodswe ain't psychics}
<Proteus> ikonia, yes
<wols_> Proteus: are you sure the drive/enclosure is working?
 * etfb thinks this channel is being rather overrun with (a) twits posting offtopic rubbish, and (b) bigger twits complaining about (a).  Byeee!
 * Vorbote still learning his new keyboard
<RandomShadowMan> hey im having some problems with my games on kubuntu
<Proteus> wols_, yeah, it worked one day then it just sort of stopped. the enclosure is brand new
<ikonia> Proteus: do you have another usb device (anything) you can plug in to see if udevd actually picks up an event
<aniac> Vorbote i'm not sure i understood what you mean but I'll try starting... :)
<ikonia> Vorbote: can we PLEASE stop with the pointless me commands.
<anton_> thanks!
<ikonia> Vorbote: you can see this channel is very busy
<RandomShadowMan> FATAL: ssgInit called without a valid OpenGL context.
<Proteus> ikonia, sure, should I just tail dmesg?
<RandomShadowMan> can anyone help me get rid of that error?
<aniac> well when I use amarok or exaile I can't see right song files which have their names in greek...
<ikonia> Proteus: you can't tail dmesg, tail the syslog and plug in a device.
<Vorbote> ikonia: yup, just tying to help with a Shacka the Sulu spirit.
<wols_> Proteus: imho the hdd is gone to its maker
<aniac> so maybe it's a matter of general environment config...
<B-rabbit> RandomShadowMan, you have to be more specific?
<wols_> Proteus: ex-hdd
<aniac> not players'
<ikonia> Vorbote: your failing and causing clutter in a busy channel, please stop
<Vorbote> OK
<RandomShadowMan> ok I have an nvidia geforce 8500GT and i want to be able to play these games like i was before
<B-rabbit> RandomShadowMan, r u using wine?
<RandomShadowMan> no...
<Proteus> well, how do I tail the syslog?
<RandomShadowMan> i mean games like supertux and supertuxkart
<wols_> RandomShadowMan: glxinfo shows you have direct rendering?
<scguy318> Proteus: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Proteus> right, of course. hang on
<RandomShadowMan> i ran it through the terminal to see why it wasnt starting up
<RandomShadowMan> FATAL: ssgInit called without a valid OpenGL context.
<Peeco> How can I get linux on a machine with no option to boot from usb or optical drive??
<RandomShadowMan> comes out with that
<wols_> Peeco: how can it boot?
<wols_> Peeco: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<scguy318> Peeco: any pre-existing OS on it?
<aniac> any idea about charsets?
<wols_> RandomShadowMan:  dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Peeco> Im running xp now
<Proteus> scguy318, wols_, so syslog shows all the usb events I'd expect
<wols_> aniac: not until you ask a sensible question we can answer
<scguy318> Peeco: UNetBoot might do it
<Vorbote> Peeco: you can't boot from USB if the BIOS doesn't allow it.}
<ikonia> Proteus: thats correct it will show you the events when you plug/unplug a device
<aniac> wols O described the problem above though...
<Peeco> nope, unfortunately the bios doesnt allow
<scguy318> Vorbote: well, yeah, he already said it couldn't do it :P
<tuxick> do all unbuntus use this adept thing?
<wols_> Proteus: with udev it should but only if the kernel log shows them first. krenel not recognizing the new device: nothing syslog can or will do
<RandomShadowMan> http://pastebin.ca/834713
<scguy318> tuxick: no, some of us use Synaptic
<Jordan_U> tuxick, No, only Kubuntu
<aniac> the problem is that I can't view correctly greek named mp3's when i use exaile / amarok
<tuxick> is that worse or better?
<ikonia> wols_: I'm asking him to tail the log with another device plugging in to see if any events are being picked up, or just that device
<tuxick> ow i remember synaptic
<Peeco> and my dvd drive is fooked!
<wols_> aniac: cat /etc/environment
<gabbah> do i need to mount my linux partition before i run grub setup?
<Jordan_U> tuxick, You can use synaptic in KDE
<scguy318> Peeco: so try UNetBoot
<ikonia> Peeco: that language is uncalled for.
<tuxick> Jordan_U: sure :)
<Jordan_U> gabbah, No
<wols_> ikonia: good idea, but kernel log doesn't care about udev or that jaczz. if usb device works, it is in demsg. if not...
<ikonia> gabbah: no
<Peeco> scguy318: ill have a look, thanks
<gabbah> Jordan_U what happens if i do mount it first?
<ikonia> wols_: only if usb ports are hunh
<ikonia> hung
<scguy318> Peeco: basically just installs a few files and a new entry in boot.ini, shows up in NTLDR, you boot to it, then you do a net install
<tuxick> anyway, atm i really need to know if there's any chance on getting flash working at all
<Peeco> ikonia: apologies, im new here
<Jordan_U> gabbah, Nothing that I know of
<ikonia> Peeco: your not, I've seen you in here before.
<tuxick> without spending a day on incorrect instructions
<Vorbote> scguy318: Try with a BIOS update with you maiinboard vendor, it may hekp
<gabbah> Jordan_U what happens if i do mount it first? what i do is root (hd0,5) and then setup (hd0)... but it says it can't find the partition
<tuxick> no flash will mean i try something else
<scguy318> Vorbote: I'm not the one with a problem :P
<aniac> wols_ thanks but htere is LANG="el_GR.UTF-8" and LANGUAGE="el_GR:el:en_GB:en" for language...
<Jordan_U> gabbah, How may partitions do you have?
<aniac> maybe changing utf-8 to iso?
<scguy318> Vorbote: did you mean to address Peeco?
<Peeco> ikonia: i joined yesterday under the alias peco1
<wols_> aniac: do you see empty squares instead of letters in those apps?
<Vorbote> scguy318: Yep, lost the trhead.
<RandomShadowMan> what should i do?
<Peeco> this was my first time!!
<gabbah> Jordan_U I have 3 partitions. ntfs - ext3 - ntfs.  But the ext3 is called /dev/sda5
<Peeco> latest bios doesnt allow also
<Proteus> oh hey, I think the drive may have just been too hot
<American-Tech> Does anybody here use mail notification
<wols_> Peeco: there is a way but it's convoluted
<Proteus> letting it cool off, then I'll try again
<ikonia> Peeco: thats interesting my irc logs show the user Peeco from the BT address range your on being in here over the last month
 * png is away: I'm busy
<[Chief]> I have antother probelm with my network card :-( on each reboot the device is "renamed", so when teh device is eth14, on the next boot it is eth15 and so on
<Jordan_U> gabbah, Why is it called that?
<ikonia> !away > png
<wols_> rsize windows partition to make free space. install wubi to windows partition, inside wubi ren debootstrap
<gabbah> Jordan_U i mean, it says cannot mount selected partition, when i run setup
<aniac> wols_ no, those are the two last lines and are exactly as i pasted there before..
<png> !iknow_it_was_just_a_mistake > ikonia
<IIronnick> ohohoooo
<Jordan_U> gabbah, I think that is because you are giving it the wrong partition
<gabbah> Jordan_U i don't know... it's always had that name.
<Peeco> ikonia: that is strange, as i only just began investigating ubuntu yesterday!!
<Microslave> [Chief]: are you using 'gnome-network-manager' to configure the device?
<American-Tech> Does anybody here use mail notification (The program)
<[Chief]> Microslave: There is no X, it's the server distribution
<Peeco> wols: can you elaborate?
<Jordan_U> gabbah, Is the ext3 partition the first, second, or third partition? Are they all primary?
<tuxick> aha! found useful clues
<gabbah> Jordan_U no matter what partition i give it in the root command, it always says cannot mount selected partition when i then run setup command
<tuxick> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.08.16/flash-and-64-bit-systems/
<aniac> wols_ in general i use greek file names in other apps, but as in case of amarok/axaile there seems to be a problem...
<tuxick> shame package managers don't do these things for you
<gabbah> Jordan_U ext3 is the second. And i'm not sure about primary.. what does that mean?
<aniac> in amarok i tried also changing the font but nothing changed
<Jordan_U> tuxick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-8786ac65f14f8d5685d016c5d5b6e927cee11f9d
<scguy318> tuxick: flashplugin-nonfree actually does do the job, but it's broken at the moment
<wols_> aniac: not all programs are multilanguage capabple
<tuxick> scguy318: i noticed :)
<scguy318> i think we have a factoid for that
<Microslave> [Chief]: that's odd ... what NIC make/model is it?
<tuxick> scguy318: and running manually didn't work either
<scguy318> !brokenflash
<wols_> [Chief]: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-net-generator.rules
<ikonia> tuxick: you where in here yesterday and we talked about the flash plugin issues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tuxick> so i just copied the libs
<ikonia> scguy318: flashissues
<tuxick> ikonia: no i wasn't
<frederick> how can I regenerate the xorg.conf file with dpkg again
<scguy318> ikonia: synonym?
<tuxick> i only booted this installation this morning ;)
<ikonia> tuxick:  tuxick> no flash will mean i try something else
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | frederick
<ubotu> frederick: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<ikonia> iios
<ikonia> oops
<tuxick> ikonia: that wasn't yesterday
<ikonia> apoloogies
<tuxick>  :)
<ikonia> wrong paste
<tuxick> anyway
<wols_> Peeco: no. either you understand what I mean or you are too inexperienced to do it hosing your windows install. my advice is: buy a optical drive. DVDROMs cost less than 20 bucks
<tuxick> except for adept being half broken kubuntu seems to meet requirements now
<tuxick> it's meant for user desktops
<scguy318> wols_: what of UNetBoot? is it too impractical for Peeco?
<[Chief]> Microslave: Its a RTL8211BL ( Motehrbaod with nforce630a Chipset)
<wols_> scguy318: since I don't know that thing, I dunno
<[Chief]> wols_: This file exists, what should I do with it?
<sigra> Hello,  I am not finding much help on google for this problem and wondering if someone here can help.  when I go to system sounds and click test sound capture it is giving me a error.  in return I am not getting sounds on certain apps.
<frederick> i'm logged on as root nobody ghost me
<wols_> [Chief]: move it elsewhere. it should stop the eth renaming.
<gabbah> Jordan_U it seems u were right. it was partition number 4, instead of 5...
<gabbah> Jordan_U well at least setup command worked.. let's see if i can boot now
<aniac> wols hmmm but i think there should be a solution... especially amarok is too famous and too many years in use... may I search somewhere else about that?
<aniac> on the other hand it seems strange to me that none of both amarok and exaile doesn't provide an interface to choose charset...
<wols_> [Chief]: I told you your RTL8211BL is NOT a network card. it's your network's PHY and the only place this is important is the connection of your PC to the ethernet cable
<gabbah> Jordan_U dammit.. now i get the menu, and i select to boot ubuntu, but i get error 17: cannot mount selected partition!
<Microslave> wols_: I thought the point of that file was to guard against what [Chief] is seeing. (at least that is what the rule says it's suppose to do)
<[Chief]> wols_: k, I moved it, teh server is restarting ..
<Peeco> wols: yes im v inexperienced, but willing to learn.  im just looking for a guide.  thanks for your help.
<scguy318> !install | Peeco
<ubotu> Peeco: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lonejack> does somebody know how to show special chars, in particular this [ ` ], that is different respect to [ ' ]. Thank you
<wols_> Microslave: it generates a new eth everytime a new MAC is in the system
<scguy318> Peeco: covers some options, including mine I suggested
<[Chief]> wols_: So, how can i find out the name of my network card?
<Mortuis> Does anyone know if rsync can use protocol 1?
<Microslave> wols_: yeah, same card *I would hope* would hold the same MAC addy.
<Peeco> scguy318: cheers, im on the pages now having a browse
<wols_> Peeco: I don't have a guide for this, it's something I just made up on the spot. while I know it will work it'S not easy for someone new and then the probability of destroying windows is high
<Mortuis> ugh, never mind. Of course once I break down and ask for help I find it in the man page.
<wols_> [Chief]: you have an integrated nvidia GBit ethernet card which uses forcedeth as its driver
<tho1> lonejack you can map keys to those special characters in a file called Xmodmap that you place in your home directory. It will be read at login.
<[Chief]> wols_: k, thx, the device is now called eth0, I make another restart but I think it's working
<[Chief]> wols_: But why does the driver always give me another MAC? is this a bug?
<wols_> see what the message said
<lonejack> tho1: under windows that char can be typed with a Alt-096, is it possible to do something similar under ubuntu?
<wols_> [Chief]: it could be cause your chipset is very new and not fully properly recognized
<wols_> or it could be your mobo maker screwed up, I don't know
<sokiri> hell i was told to come here and ask for fglrx from the ubuntu restricted driver
<wols_> !ati | sokiri
<sokiri> *hello even
<ubotu> sokiri: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Chief]> wols_: k, thx
<sokiri> thanks
<tho1> lonejack there is a small X utility that displays all those characters. You can use that util to copy a character into the clipboard. I am looking to see if I can find it for you. There are also similar gnome- and kde- specific utilties that perform the same function, but I don't use either gnome or kde
<frederick> my friend is saying he's getting dpkg-reconfigure as command not found
<frederick> what could be wrong with his system?
 * Microslave gets mad at compiz ... 
<user42> hello everyone
<wols_> frederick: he isn't using sudo
<frederick> wols_: i see
<wols_> the command only makes sense when run under root priviledges
<scguy318> wols_: for command not found?
<scguy318> wols_: if you run it as a user it'll ask you to run as root
<Tha1> hey
<scguy318> frederick: perhaps your friend possibly mistyped, though he'll probably need the sudo bit too
<neztiti> guys please help me   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49787/
<user42> im glad ubuntu defaults to gnome, its much less bloated than kde
<tho1> lonejack in gnome it is gucharmap, kde kcharselect
<wols_> user42: you might be mistaken
<lonejack> tho1: thank you very much
<user42> well all distros that have a gnome and kde release, have a larger kde release
<frederick> wols_: some guy who doesn't know about #ubuntu yet
<user42> or well, all that i have noted
<wols_> scguy318: it's in /usr/sbin which is not in a user's path, only root's. so yes, just typing dpkg-reconfigure gives you command not found
<frederick> wols_: or any command line arguments
<Tha1> i've got a question regarding configuring Apache2 and Subversion
<uchazco> Hi... can i prevent my laptop running fsck when its on battery?
<neztiti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49787/
<user42> i duno it might be my hardware specifics, but kde crashes a lot more than gnome
<uchazco> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<lonejack> tho1: another people told me how to type that char, It's easy: Alt+'...
<scguy318> wols_: /usr/sbin is in my path, I guess that only applies to the default account?
<wols_> scguy318: it shouldn't be in your user's path
<MYRM1D0N> when i go to xbox.com.... it says to install missing plugins... so i select it... it says to install adobe flash player... once i select that... it says cannot find flash plugin-nonfree.... any help?
<wols_> !flashissue | MYRM1D0N
<ubotu> MYRM1D0N: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<scguy318> wols_: but it is, and I don't recall tweaking it so hmm
<albator> Good morning
<Microslave> wols_: it is in my path as well (well default/main user it is ) I added it on all subsequent user
<wols_> then maybe there are differences, I've encountered ubuntus without it
<tho1> wols_ logged in via ssh to my server (7.10) and both sbin directories are part of the path for a normal user
<MYRM1D0N> ok, thanx for the info... any idea how long the fix will take?
<JWay> how can I adjust the touchpad on my laptop so that it takes a lighter press with the finger to click?
<tho1> wols_ all three.../sbin /usr/sbin and /usr/local/sbin
<albator> Do you still have to use ndis wrapper for broadcom wireless cards in ubuntu gusty?
<scguy318> albator: you might if bcm43xx doesn't cut it for you
<lesshaste_> what is people's favourite tool to convert videos to a format an ipod can play?
<lesshaste_> most likely mp4
<wols_> albator: no
<wols_> !broadcom | albator
<ubotu> albator: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<scguy318> lesshaste_: ffmpeg
<albator> thx
<lesshaste_> scguy318, interesting
<bazhang> lesshaste_: podencoder?
<Microslave> wols_: cat /etc/login.defs |grep -i path
<danker> hi all
<lesshaste_> bazhang, aha! :)
<danker> kto po russki govorit
<albator> getting "error Microcode "bcm43XX_microcode5.fw" not available" in dmesg
<danker> ?
<tho1> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wols_> albator: obviously. maybe you should read the link?
<Wander_w> albator: install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<lesshaste_> bazhang, thanks
<albator> will do!
<bazhang> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/podencoder lesshaste_
<user42> kde 4.1 comes out jan11, when will kubuntu incorporate kde4.x?
<lesshaste_> bazhang, thanks... looks great
<wols_> user42: hardy
<lesshaste_> except..which package has mp4box?
<khelll> how to restart the memcached server?
<neztiti> guys what error here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49787/
<bazhang> http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/08/30/ipod-video-howto lesshaste_
<lesshaste_> bazhang, I've got it thanks :)
<lesshaste_> gpac is what was missing
<bazhang> lesshaste_: no worries
<lesshaste_> bazhang, why is there a separate mencoder and mplayer package?
<bazhang> lesshaste_:
<bazhang> not sure
<user42> im a nooblet
<Microslave> neztiti: short answer; there is a package you want to install that everything else requires but it can;t be installed...
<bazhang> sorry for the early enter lesshaste_
<lesshaste_> bazhang, :)
<albator> Nice and simple, would be nice if there was some wizzard or something to enable it for newbs "wirless just works" is killer feature imo
<bmack> i just installed kubuntu to dual-boot with windows vista, on the boot-up i was wonder if there is a way i can change the way it boots up. it gives me 3 ubuntu options and 1 vista is there a way to narrow it to 1 vista and 1 ubuntu?
<Wander_w> albator: I believe that there is a "Install restricted firmware" question on the taskbar, so I think its pretty obvious
<gnomeboy> i need help ..i installed compiz and activated something..whenever my mouse scrolls over a window .,that window is selected
<Buyydee> yes, try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomeboy> how to deactivate ut
<albator> u think my grannie knows what that means?
<gnomeboy> it
<Buyydee> @bmack
<bmack> ok
<Buyydee> bmack: at the end of the file, there are the entries of your OS
<Wander_w> albator: You think your granny can pull of a fresh Ubuntu install?
<user42> gnomeboy thats in compiz fusion settings manager
<user42> you can disable that there
<bmack> is ubuntu recovery mode and memtest needed?
<gnomeboy> yea wat is it called
<Buyydee> bmack: delete the ones you don't like
<wols_> Wander_w: since my granny can't install windows or ubuntu or OSX, who cares
<user42> what you said, just do "advanced search"
<IndyGunFreak> bmack: i would not delete recoverymode
<IndyGunFreak> and don't delete them, just comment them out
<Buyydee> bmack: you might need them when the system doesn't work properly, but you can start them from the cd
<Wander_w> wols_: indeed
<bmack> ok
<bmack> ok
<bmack> thanks
<Microslave> wols_: :)
<albator> isnt the idea to continue to make the OS as simple to use as possible?
<bmack> love kubuntu btw :)
<IndyGunFreak> the minute you delete them, you'll need them, then its a pain in the ass
<user42> compiz fusion is so damn cool
<Buyydee> indygunfreak: true
<_Lemon_> Hey, I have one Windows XP machine which has an ad-hoc wireless network set up on it, my computer can connect to it with Windows but my Ubuntu installation can't seem to connect at all, what can I do to remedy the situation?
<albator> I only mention it as there is already some really nice un techy symatics included in other things
<user42> is ubuntu the first distro to really make an attempt at linuxifying noobs?
<IndyGunFreak> thats why the # sign is a beautiful thing... if you read menu.lst, it tells you if you put # in front of the line, it will be ignored
<bmack> right
 * Kirua_ fais la pompom girl
<andys> Yesterday I foolishly installed a kernel update on my xubuntu 7.10. I encrypted the hd with dm-crypt (wiki) and so it doesn|t boot after that kernel update. what should I do now? I already tried following the tutorial again, but I either get a file not found error when booting or a cant boot from selected partition error
<wols_> bmack: why would you want to delete it?
<Wander_w> user42: No, not by a long shot
<IndyGunFreak> so you put the # sign in front of a menu listing, it won't be shown.., if you need it, all you have to do is delete the pound sign
<user42> oh, ok
<gnomeboy> user42 i still cant find it
<wols_> IndyGunFreak: you can edit grub menu "on the fly", tho I doubt bmack could do it when he actually needs it
<Wander_w> user42: But it is one of the first that noobs actually notice
<bmack> my girl isnt to computer smart and doesnt know which to choose
<user42> gnomeboy hold on ill find it
<IndyGunFreak> wols_: and that is my point.
<gnomeboy> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't say it couldn't be done
<turbocueca__> Hello
<bmack> so id rather it just boot vista for her by default
<wols_> IndyGunFreak: not to mention it will be back after the next update-grub
<wols_> bmack: then set vista as default
<IndyGunFreak> wols_: again though, you're dealing with people here who are clueless about linux.
<turbocueca__> When I share a folder using samba @ ubuntu gutsy, I can see the folder in the network, but while accessing it, says it doesn't exist
<bmack> ok
<user42> gnomeboy i have seen it before, but now i cant find it either, wierd
<IndyGunFreak> bmack: doesn't know which o choose?  just set grub to give you 15-20sec to choose, i would think she'd know how to choose vista... i'd hope anyway
<user42> it shouldnt raise window on mouse over by default
<IndyGunFreak> regardless though, Vista as default should work fine.
<gnomeboy> yea
<bmack> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-bmack" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/kde-bmack" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 Error: "/tmp/ksocket-bmack" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
 * Microslave gets downright angry with compiz.. ok, now I know it's the problem... I have this lappie with ATI video card, with the fglx driver and compiz the thing over heats and shuts off....  I remove compiz it does come close to overheating
<Wander_w> I'd say; If your girlfriend isn't computer-smart, then set Ubuntu as default.. Did that for my girlfriend when she broke Windows
<gnomeboy> i remember seeing it..now i cant find it >_<
<IndyGunFreak> Wander_w: lol.. good point
<Wander_w> Microslave: That is not a problem of compiz, it's your hardware that malfunctions
<Microslave> Wander_w: worked well?  my girl keeps breaking `doze and I haven't gotten up to formatting her system
<user42> lol gnome i have no idea where that thing is, i searched for "raise" "mouse" "mouse over" and got nothing
<Wander_w> Microslave: yes, works like a charm
<albator> My gran has been useing ubuntu for around 3 years, she can break a computer  by looking at it
<gnomeboy> any1 else know how to shut off the auto raise window in conpiz?
<user42> if you like eye candy you should install avant window manager, its like the macintosh dock
<Wander_w> Microslave: But I must say, my girlfriend doesn't use ANY software outside a browser
<bmack> any reason why i get those errors?
<Microslave> Wander_w: mine either
<Buyydee> gnomeboy: yes, start the config-program by typing gnome-compiz-preferences
<Wander_w> Microslave: then go for it
<gnomeboy> n then?
<gnomeboy> i use ccsm
<Wander_w> Microslave: My girlfriend was pretty pleased by the fast bootup, and lack of options (I set Windowmaker with just 1 icon on it (browser))
<Buyydee> gnomeboy: on the second tab, there is a field right at the top, remove the check
<jhaig> Not entirely sure what I have done, but now every time I click on a link in Firefox, the link opens in a background tab, and the scroll wheel on my mouse changes the size of the text, instead of scrolling the page.  Anyone know what I might have turned on, and how to turn it off again?  Thanks.
<Wander_w> Microslave: I allso set the poweroff button (the one on the case) to act as a "proper" shutdown procedure; it's really easy for her
<Buyydee> jhaig: sounds like ctrl-lock :D maybe reboot? or broken keyboard
<Microslave> Wander_w: well, I could blame the ATI M24 (mobility x600) chip but it's ATI I except it act like crap
<singh> thanks to all for making ubuntu a great stuff
<jhaig> Buyydee: I'm using synergy.  Might that be causing problems?
<Wander_w> Microslave: Any hardware that overheats from normal use is BROKEN in my opinion
<Buyydee> jhaig: i'm not familiar with that, sry
<user42> i wish i could pay my respect to open source developers without having to donate money
<Microslave> Wander_w: I was thinking if setting it to be more as a sleep/hibernate; she doesn't turn her laptop off
<Wander_w> user42: then donate code, or translate some applications
<Blinkiz> I would like to test if "twofish-cbc-essiv:sha256" is faster than "aes-cbc-essiv:sha256". Can anyone recommend a tool for that?
<Blinkiz> I would like to test if "twofish-cbc-essiv:sha256" is faster than "aes-cbc-essiv:sha256". Can anyone recommend a tool for that?
<Wander_w> Microslave: Good idea
<jhaig> Buyydee: Synergy is for using one mouse and keyboard for two (or more) machines.
<user42> i could do some nice howto's
<theunixgeek> How can I install templates in Nautilus?
<Wander_w> user42: Great idea! go for it
<user42> and i have an extremely valuable nvidia hack that fixes a huge compiz fusion thats heavily reported
<rhetoric> *sigh* i did something very bad. i changed /etc/fstab while a NFS mount was mounted, then tried to unmount it, now i've broken gnome ><
<theunixgeek> How do I install templates in nautilus?
<Wander_w> user42: Really? where can I find it? I still get black flickerings now and then
<Buyydee> jhaig: might be, unplug your keyboard from the device and plug it in directly to your computer while it is off, then start it. if the problem persists, your synergy isn't the source. be back here then :)
<user42> the black flickering is caused by the theme
<user42> if the theme is set to something thats not skinned you wont see that black flicker on any menu or anything
<Wander_w> user42: Really? then why does it work allright untill after I open 15+ applications?
<AliTarihi> Hi everyone!
<singh> somtimes my monitor gets blank after successful booting.
<AliTarihi> I have a question: I've installed the latest Nvidia driver but I have no 3D acceleration.
<rhetoric> if i log in to gnome (even the default session) my system load goes through the roof and im unable to do anything :( god i feel stupid atm
<user42> beats me, less resources i guess. if you right click on the desktop and hit change desktop background, then go to the theme tab, and hit customize, and select the thinice theme you wont have black flickering
<singh> i witness all the booting process but after gdm is started it suddenly gets blank on the monitor
<user42> but the main nvidia problem im talking about is that nvidia downclocks its cards when theres no intensive 3d animation going on, but it doesnt react quickly enough to speed back up when you, say, drag a window after a short idle period
<Microslave> "why oh why didn't I take the BLUE pill"....
<singh> help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11somtimes my monitor gets blank after successful booting.
<singh> i witness all the booting process but after gdm is started it suddenly gets blank on the monitor
<user42> so you get a real choppy response for a few seconds, which ruins tons of animations
<acidicchip> singh, turn off your screen saver?
<Wander_w> user42: Yeah, I noticed that, never knew that was because of the video clock
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<user42> while true; do nvidia-settings -q all > /dev/null; sleep 25; done
<Microslave> singh: what happens if you move your mouse around?
<Wander_w> user42: What's the fix for that then?
<user42> make that an executable and put it in autostart
<user42> fixes it completely
<singh> it is just blank not take any movement any key pressed into consideration
<AliTarihi> I have a question: I've installed the latest Nvidia driver but I have no 3D acceleration.
<singh> its completely freezes
<rhetoric> so yeah im a complete moron and i changed the fstab entry of an NFS share, then tried to unmount it, then changed it back, then tried to unmount it, and now i cant get into gnome without system load going so high i cant do anything
<Wander_w> user42: well... that probably keeps the GPU running at full speed all the time then? not so nice for my laptop then :(
<singh> Microslave: it completely freezes
<rhetoric> i got into an X terminal session but i dont know what to do to rescue my system
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<user42> hmm yeah, but then compiz fusion isnt good either, if you dont like heat and low battery life
<Unknown50267> i've installed gdesklets, now how can i run it?
<tehk> Is there any way to change the copy paste keybindings to super-C and super-V
<Wander_w> user42: true, true
<user42> i havent noticed much of a decrease in battery life using that hack. i thought i would but i dont
<herbalise> hi is have added my ubuntu to the domain an can login with domain user.  is there a way to pass credentials while browsing smb shares using nautilus? so i don't have to type use name and password again?
<freakynl> hey there, i have an ubuntu server machine on which i want to install vmware server. vwmare server needs the kernel headers to build some modules. now i'm running 2.6.20-15-server. if i want to d/l the headers it wants to fetch the 2.6.20-16-server headers. i'm not running that kernel and I can't reboot the machine. can i still get the 2.6.20-15-server headers somewhere?
<chraso> hello chennal
<thomahasamoot> hello, folks
<user42> im going to sleep, goodnight
<Microslave> freakynl: yes, be specific in your apt-get
<thomahasamoot> sweet dreams
 * Kirua_ urla
<freakynl> Microslave: yea just figured it out, apt-cache search doesn't show the older versions tho
 * Kirua_ fit un clonage (technqiue), et les clones essayerent de débarasser mike de sechs
<Microslave> apt-cache search linux-headers-2.6.20-15  and  it's there
<Pici> !fr | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brobostigon> !fr | kirua
<ubotu> kirua: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> brobostigon: thanks, tab complete is a bit off this morning ;)
<thomahasamoot> I'm having trouble w/ X11, nVidia 8600, Kubuntu 7.10 alt amd64, any kind sould care to help?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ?! Pici
<Pici> Kopfgeldjaeger: tab complete mismatch, sorry.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> k
<thomahasamoot> the error I got was could not connect to /dev/nividia0... because there wasn't one
<Rufus_> i've installed gdesklets, now how can i run it?
<porcho> hi there. I have a doubt regarding DNS functionallity. does an operating system (wheter *nix or Windows) perform DNS local cache by default?
<thomahasamoot> so I installed the latest drivers from www.nividia.com
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: why did you do that?
<IndyGunFreak> and are you sure they're installed.
 * Microslave looks for a cig and a cup of coffee ...  anyone else want coffee?
<singh> quit
<berkes> I want/need to buy a new graphics card. What brand/type a) suppotrs ubuntu best b) has properly released open source drivers?
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: no, now the kernel symbols are mismatched... so I tried reinstalling the apt-get drivers, and kernel... but the symbols are still messed up
<IndyGunFreak> berkes: Nvidia should work fine.
<Wander_w> porcho: No, I don't think that DNS requests are normally cached, however, you can put up a caching DNS server yourself
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | berkes
<ubotu> berkes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<berkes> IndyGunFreak: mkay, do they play "the OSS game" nicely? 'Cause right now I have this ATI and they suck when it comes to open sourcing stuff
<porcho> Wander_w: I see. thanks!
<thomahasamoot> berkes: ATI just realesed all their info
<IndyGunFreak> berkes: guess it depends on the card, i don't play to many games...but the few i play, are ine.
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: did tey>
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<berkes> its mostly a political decision. I want to buy from manufacturors that play nice. To support them, and to make sure others will follow.
<IndyGunFreak> i hadn't heard that
<Wander_w> berkes: NVIDIA doesn't play the opensource game AT ALL, they do however, release a quality closed source driver for Linux
<berkes> thomahasamoot: still flglx is not OSS;
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: yeap, but it was a short time ago, so the OSS drivers probley aren't ready yet
<berkes> Wander_w: thanks, that's a couple of thumbs down for an Nvidia card then :)
<IndyGunFreak> berkes: you're likely not going to find a video card that is 100% open source
<Microslave> berkes: video cards and drivers is very competitive you will not find 100% open source
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: interesting, hadn't heard that
<Wander_w> IndyGunFreak: Well, last I heard the Intel ones were pretty much all opensource
<berkes> IndyGunFreak: It needs not be all-Floss, just that there are proper GPLed drivers around, supported by the manufaturor is fine
<TeTeT> is there a voice command system for Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Wander_w: really?.. i can't get the intel graphics drivers installed on my laptop...
<Microslave> berkes: ATI and NVidia play well enough with Linux these days, Nvidia a bit better IHMO but some will disagree
<Fish-Guts> hey folks
<IndyGunFreak> Microslave: id have to agree w/ that, i like Nvidia, cuz i run dual monitors, and it was a pain in ATI..., Nvidia it takes all of about 4min
<Wander_w> IndyGunFreak: Well... then maybe my memory isn't what it used to be :)
<berkes> found this. https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/video nice enough
<IndyGunFreak> Wander_w: lol.. we all hae that prob
<Wander_w> Microslave: Yeah, nvidia cards are better to use, but less open than ati's
<Reglaa> Can anyone recommend a gutsy alternative to peerguardian2?
<Microslave> IndyGunFreak: video cards starts wars as bad as vi vs emacs
<IndyGunFreak> Microslave: lol, or KDE vs Gnome... that one gets bloody
<thomahasamoot> so how do I go about fixing X11?
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: why didn't you just use the restricted driver manager?
<arte_> hi there has any1 a problem when firefox freezes bcoz of flash video?
<thomahasamoot> I did
<Wander_w> vi is the BEST editor there is!
<berkes> Wander_w: I, myself hardly play any games. Though with the Beryl stuff, I do like some 3d acceleration.
<Microslave> IndyGunFreak: that one I thunk everyone on... who needs a desktop env. you just a wm :)
<IndyGunFreak> i thought you said you downloaded the driver from nvidia?
 * syc_ brb, makan dolo...
<thomahasamoot> and it worked... until it stoped after rebooting while trying to get KVM working
<herbalise> hi is have added my ubuntu to the domain an can login with domain user.  is there a way to pass credentials while browsing smb shares using nautilus? so i don't have to type use name and password again?
<arte_> can any1 help me to avoid firefox freezin when watchin flash video on utube etc ..
<freakynl> is ipv6 backwards compatible with ipv4? xinetd binds a port to tcp 0.0.0.0:<port>, ssh binds to tcp6 :::22, bind is crazy and binds to tcp6 :::53 and all my IP's (over a 100) seperately tcp <ip>:53
<thomahasamoot> I downloaded the driver, after it stoped working, then I noticed they just realest a new version... so I thought I'd try it... pluss usplash has /never/ worked
<arte_> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<r_gti> hi
<Microslave> damn my gf is snoring again...   time to roll her back over to her side.....
<r_gti> do anyone knows how i can install ubuntu amd64 with alternative cd?
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: usplash, i'm pretty sure thats a gutsy problem, none of my gutsy boxes, usplash works.
<IndyGunFreak> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<arte_> Microslave: i wud kill her
<bazhang> Microslave: you have a support question?
<Myrtti> r_gti: other than download the iso, burn it, pop it in and install=
<bazhang> arte_: support question?
<IndyGunFreak> r_gti: 64bit Ubuntu has an alternate CD.
<arte_> at last baz
<IndyGunFreak> r_gti: but if you're new to Linux/Ubuntu, i'd suggest sticking w/ 32bit for the time being.
<r_gti> Mytti i done all theese i had install ubuntu before with live cd but know the xserver dont start in the live cd with amd64 version of ubuntu
<herbalise> hi is have added my ubuntu to the domain an can login with domain user.  is there a way to pass credentials while browsing smb shares using nautilus? so i don't have to type use name and password again?
<arte_> baz still hear me ?
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: I think I need a clean kernel and to download the apt-get driver at this point... is that right?
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: probably
<r_gti> i put 4gb ram and 32bit dont recognize it in my laptop
<simmerz> i can't seem to get my phone to see my laptop via bluetooth. the laptop is set up as turned on and discoverable
<ace_> im gonna give suspend a try
 * ace_ crosses fingers
<Microslave> bazhang: nope .... just killing time and giving my tim to answer any questions people may have that i know the answers to...
<r_gti> so i want install amd64 version
<ace_> wish me luck
<IndyGunFreak> r_gti: have fun
<Myrtti> Microslave: so keep the offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic, and support here
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: the trouble is I'm not sure how to get it clean...
<Fish-Guts> i recently changed from debian to ubuntu. does ubuntu come with only 2 workspaces?
<Myrtti> Fish-Guts: you can add them as many as you like
<simmerz> Fish-Guts: right click and change it if you want 4
<IndyGunFreak> thomahasamoot: good question, might be easier to reinstall
<arte_> ny brain.dll dznt worl plz help ... lol
<bazhang> arte_: you need to type out my full nick; first three letters and tab key will do it--what is the issue?
<Wander_w> simmerz: I think most phones look for specific bleutooth profiles (like the headset profile) and won't show other devices
<r_gti> the way to install ubuntu from alternative disc is the same like live cd?
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: you mean the whole system?
<Fish-Guts> ah, my bad :)
<Fish-Guts> sorry for bothering
<Microslave> roger...
<IndyGunFreak> thats what *I* would do, i don't generally trouble shoot much though when I screw something up
<marco__> bjhb
<arte_> bazhang, the problem is i think ur bot
<arte_> :)
<simmerz> Wander_w: normally it will see a laptop or another phone. it used to see it when i had gentoo on it
<IndyGunFreak> you make it sound like installing is a huge chore.. i an have my system back up, and completely configured, along w/ all my music, movies, etc.(around 12-15gigs), back in place in about an hour.
<bazhang> arte_: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Wander_w> simmerz: then maybe ubuntu has different profiles enabled/disabled?
<arte_> i ask the question twice before cud u plz put ur head up
<r_gti> also i want to learn if anyone use compiz with geforce 8600m gt
<simmerz> Wander_w: well normally it will notice a computer, laptop or desktop or otherwise
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: welll... I'll look... but I don't think it'll figure out my LVM setup
<kkouwe> sometimes when i trie to load my webpage (apache), i get the firefox error ("The connection was reset"). No entry in the error log (debug mode)... Can someone point me a direction?
<arte_> bazhang, firefox freezes when i try to watch flash video on youtube, if truly when goin from 1 video to another
<arte_> bazhang, ???
<bazhang> arte_: you have the latest version of ubuntu gutsy 7.10?
<arte_> yes sir
<IndyGunFreak> flash never freezes on me, don't know why people keep having probs w/ it.
<thomahasamoot> IndyGunFreak: you still here?
<arte_> u guessed or ur copperfield ?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<arte_> bazhang, so ..
<IndyGunFreak> arte_: how did you install flash?
<ace__> somuch for suspend but hibernate works ;)
<arte_> IndyGunFreak, firefox plugin install
<dejand> hello
<Microslave> arte_: try the swfdec-mozilla dpkg instead
<IndyGunFreak> arte_: i knwo there was some issues w/ the firefox plugin install, i downloaded the tarball from adobe.com and installed that way, and never a prob.
<dejand> while installing ubuntu my pc just freezes, what's wrong?:S
<IndyGunFreak> maybe uninstall and download it from adobe, i don't know.
<dejand> when "installing system"
<IndyGunFreak> dejand: how fst did you burn the disk?
<herbalise> can somebody point me to a guide for joining my ubuntu to a active directory domain
<arte_> ok tnx but i think ffx sux can u recommend better browser ?
<herbalise> ubuntu 7.04
<dejand> max
<IndyGunFreak> dejand: reburn, and burn SLOW
<dejand> herbalise i'm rewritin it again
<dejand> you think that's the problem?
<dejand> okey i set 10x speed
<Microslave> arte_: flock isn;t bad nither is opera
<kkouwe> sometimes when i trie to load my webpage, i get the firefox error ("The connection was reset"). No entry in the error log (debug mode)... Can someone point me a direction?
<IndyGunFreak> dejand: more like 2-4x
<arte_> how cud i install plugins on opera
<dejand> IndyGunFreak 10x is lowest i can get
<IndyGunFreak> arte_: i've not gotten flash tow ork in opera..., but some have
<arte_> flock ? never heard about hmm
<IndyGunFreak> dejand: if you says so.
<Wander_w> dejand: There is a "check CD" option when you boot the CD, try that to rule out any cd-burn errors
<arte_> !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Microslave> arte_: I believe flock is based on moz's code but I'm not positive in that
<arte_> Microslave, i see ...
<arte_> godamn't
<Microslave> arte_: Linux.com wrote an article on it not to long ago
<arte_> Microslave, tnx mate
<arte_> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * syc_ wareggggg
<rhetoric> can anyone help me try to rescue my laptop i really did something horrible
<Xplicit> if i acces a truecrypt volume (ext) on an ntfs drive will it be slower than on a fat drive?
<Myrtti> rhetoric: something horrible being what
<Wander_w> Xplicit: Probably, fat is probably slower than ntfs anyway
<rhetoric> Myrtti: i tried to unmount an NFS share after changing its fstab entry
<rhetoric> Myrtti, then i changed the entry back, and tried again
<Myrtti> a-ha.
<rhetoric> Myrtti: now every time i start gnome, my system load goes through the roof
<rhetoric> Myrtti, even a default session of gnome
<Xplicit> will i suffer a real performance hit using a true crypt volume on an ntfs partition as my home then?
<chazco> Is it possible to generate an apt-get command from Synaptic?
<rhetoric> I'm running top and "apport" is at the top of the CPU list, which makes no sense
<pawan> hi
<Wander_w> Xplicit: Well, it won't make it any faster, but I'm not shure you'd be able to tell it's slower
<gnomeboy> how to get the field describtion for vmstats in terminal?
<Xplicit> ok thx, its not that im a paranoid freak just that theyre out to get me and i NEED to encrypt all my data lol
<freakynl> gnomeboy: ? it's right above the lines
<Wander_w> Xplicit: Well, you can allways try it, and if you don't like it for whatever reasons then you just change back
<gnomeboy> i mean the command to get it...besides googlign
<ace__> i love "tilda" terminal emulator
<freakynl> gnomeboy: man vmstat
<gnomeboy> is there a command to make the terminal display/
<gnomeboy> ok
<gnomeboy> tq
<ace__> anyone else love tilda as much as me?
<Wander_w> who is tilda?
<sayers> gnomeboy, you can go into the key settings and make a short cut for it
<fadey> Hi,everyone.I've upgraded the system today and I'm getting the following error "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-UUID/blah... does not exists" while the kernel is booting.Did anyone get the same thing?
<Xplicit> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sayers> Wander_w, a terminal emulator like in games where you pres a key and it drops down.
<freakynl> ace__: depends if she turns into a cag of beer and my best friends after the deed
<ace__> tilda is just another quake console type terminal emulator
<sayers> Wander_w, wait I was confused it is also a key right above tab left of 1
<Wander_w> can't say i'd be impressed by that
<sayers> If you used the terminal a lot you would be.
<Wander_w> 1 terminal isn't enough anyway
<Wander_w> (got nine running now)
<ace__> thats why god created `screen`
<Wander_w> I like to keep 9 terminals on 1 screen, keeps stuff easily accesable
<ace__> but hey whats the key combo to open the "run comman" dialog
<sayers> Wander_w, 9 is a bit much :)
<Wander_w> sayers: no its not
<sayers> unless you dont have a desktop environment
<Wander_w> sayers: I have a desktop enviroment
<sayers> I doubt all 8 are being used or you love terminal apps
<Wander_w> sayers: in the old days I used to have as much as 18 running, didn't have an IDE then
<sayers> Or your a developer :)
<Wander_w> yes, am an developer
<Xplicit> the help for ntfs-3g is out dated, for 7.10 do i still install ntfs-3g and follow 7.04 instructions?
<ace__> i think the only real thinkg keeping me in a window manager is firefox
<|Z_E_R_O|> ola
<Pici> Xplicit: ntfs-3g is already installed in 7.10
<sayers> Wander_w, well I use ubuntu as my desktop nonstop and at most have like 3 tabs in a terminal open for server work
<Wander_w> sayers: Well: to each his own style, but I've used all the terminals (9) at least once today
<sayers> I use the terminal for SCP a lot
<sayers> I don't trust nautilus for network copy files except for SAMBA
<argie> Hello, does anyone here know what to do when your partition table is mashed by the Ubuntu installer?
<pawan> google talk for ubuntu
<rhetoric> sayers: pour some gravy on and get to eatin? sorry i couldnt help it
<sayers> argie, that isn't very spacific?
<Wander_w> 1 runs cocoon (a webserver-like program) 1 for top, then some general-use ones, mostly grepping and editing files
<sayers> rhetoric, ?
<rhetoric> sayers: sorry i meant argie :)
<rhetoric> lol
<earthling> pawan:if you have 7.10 you can use pidgin
<sayers> Pidgin is great ;)
<WorkingOnWis1> i have totally screwed up my gnome session somehow. If I log in to a gnome session, everything in the panels, and the panes themselves, crash, leaving me only the desktop, and alt-f2 to run apps. I can log into an E-Gnome session (gnome using enlightenment) and the default panels load and all is good. Whats the fastest way to get my regular Gnome defaults back?
<Wander_w> WorkingOnWis1: delete the .gnome directory in your home directory?
<argie> Here's the forum thread I posted in detail in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652020
<argie> Basically, what happened is ubiquity crashed while partitioning and now both GParted and Ubiquity show the drive as unpartitioned. However fdisk reports that the partitions exist and that "Partition table entries are not in disk order". It also claims that "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite)".
<rhetoric> so.. can anyone help with this horrible mess i made with NFS
<argie> However, it's labelled 'Warning:' and I suppose I only have one shot at this so I'd like to know what I should do from someone who knows what it's about.
<chazco> Hi... using the keyboard shortcuts tool I have setup my remote to work Totem... is there any way I can make it work on Kaffeine also (i think i need to find where the keyboard shortcut editor on the menu saves its commands)
<Regel> chazco, infrared remote?
<Wander_w> argie: I'd make a backup of your partition table; you should use dd for that like: dd if=/dev/hda of=~/my_partition_table_backup count=123   Lookup the correct way to do this
<chazco> Regel - yep
<Regel> chazco, try 'IRkick'
<chazco> It acts like a keyboard, so I set the PLAY button to work as play/pause with the keyboard shortcuts (so no extra apps)... but it only works on Totem, not kaffeine
<justbluemail> hi, when I try to set desktop effects from none no normal or extra I get this "Desktop effects could not be enabled". The desktop effects had worked already but they stop working ofter something I did ( I think it was when I was trying to run cs source with wine but not sure).  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<herbalise> anybody used http://sadms.sourceforge.net to add ubuntu 7.10 to active directory domain?
<wols_> justbluemail: what driver do you use?
<Regel> chazco, it should give you something to configure with KDE programs such as amarok and kaffeine
<argie> wander_w: Thank you. I'll do that now.
<justbluemail> wols: I didn't installed any driver
<Regel> chazco, it's in the package called kdelirc
<fadey> Hi. I'm missing /dev/disk directory after the kernel update. Can't use new kernel. Does anyone know how I could fix that?
<rhetoric> when i start gnome, in a default session or not (doesnt matter) my CPU goes crazy and i cant do anything/nothing loads. system load is through the roof.
<|Z_E_R_O|> fadey:  maybe now that directory has another name
<EtteSB> can you make a ubuntu liveCD without DLing something. IE can ubuntu make one by its self?
<chazco> Regel - most of the IR apps dont work with it, since it pretends to be a keyboard... its like pressing the PLAY key on a multimedia keyboard... but since Kaffeine isnt installed by default it doesnt seem to work with the gnome keyboard shortcuts tool
<axelor> Herbailise: do you have krb5 installed?
<wols_> justbluemail: you did. no driver: no X. so what driver do you use?
<rhetoric> i mounted an NFS share, changed its fstab entry, then tried to unmount. then i changed the entry back to how it was and tried to unmount again. system slowed to a crawl so i rebooted, now EVERY boot is like this. please help :(
<Regel> chazco,  you should try to google for lirc configs for that remove
<chazco> Regel - lirc doesnt work with it
<argie> wander_w: Any idea how large the resulting backup should be? Mine happened extremely fast, and I don't trust it.
<ifireball> rhetoric: I leave you for a couple of hours... :P
<rhetoric> ifireball :(
<justbluemail> wols: here it says ati mach 8,mach 32, mach 64 etc
<rhetoric> ifireball im so screwed atm :( i changed the entry and tried to unmount without realizing what i was doing
<Hippotamus> How do I mount an NTFS external hard drive (usb) on Ubuntu 64 7.10?
<sjnims> anyone know the correct settings for sensors.conf to be used with lm-sensors on a winbond w83627ehf chip?
<rhetoric> ifireball,
<Regel> chazco, maybe there's a kde shortcut tool? =)
<fadey> |Z_E_R_O|: /dev/disk/by-UUID is on that path. Now kernel can't find my root partition
<wols_> justbluemail: what videocard do you have?
<rhetoric> ifireball, now i cant even get in gnome for all intents and purposes
<bazhang> Hippotamus: do you have the ntfs-3g package installed?
<Buyydee> Hippotamus: just insert it, go to places -> computer and click on the item
<justbluemail> wols: ati mobility radeon 9000
<|Z_E_R_O|> fadey ... i don't know sorry
<rhetoric> ifireball, the system load avg is 5.71 i can see my gnome panel heh
<ifireball> rhetoric: doesn't sound NFS-related anyway, try commenting out the line in fstab and rebooting, the mounting thing shouldn't have such consequences
<wols_> justbluemail: glxinfo |grep direct  output
<EtteSB> hippotamus: stick it in the USB slot. should just work
<EtteSB> can you make a ubuntu liveCD without DLing something. IE can ubuntu make one by its self?
<Buyydee> bazhang: ntfs works out of the box on gutsy 64
<rhetoric> ifireball, would a script running at startup with 2 blank lines at the end do it?
<revilodraw> when viewing jpegs as a slideshow, each time it changes from one pic to the next, the screen flickers a bit crazy... any ideas how to stop this... apart from this, everything works perfectly
<axelor> ette, the default download for 7.10 is a live AND install cd
<Hippotamus> I get an error when I mount
<ifireball> rhetoric: what script?
<justbluemail> wols: what does that mean?
<bazhang> Buyydee: nice to know! thanks
<rhetoric> ifireball, the only other thing i did was edit my start-compiz script and i left a blank line or two at the bottom maybe
<|Z_E_R_O|> i have a problem with my reflex. i'm trying to import images in unbuntu but i can't open them because ubuntu don't know file type. from terminal i typed "file 001.jpg" and it returned "empty" what can i do?
<Buyydee> Hippotamus: what is the error? And do you mount it manually?
<EtteSB> axelor: well i have ubuntu installed. and i no longer have the live CD that i installed with. im wanting to make another without downloading the install file again.
<rhetoric> ifireball, if i run top from a terminal (ctrl-alt-fkey) i can see "apport" taking ~5% CPU and it keeps dissapearing and reaapearing
<ifireball> rhetoric: doesn't sound like the cause of the problem, but its easy to find out, disable compiz and see what happens...
<wols_> justbluemail: it's a command to run
<Hippotamus> Buyydee: wait a second, I'll write it down
<boston`> good afternoon
<revilodraw> ifireball; an easy way to disable compiz?
<noor> I seem to be losing audio periodically.  A restart seems to fix it, but restarting ALSA doesn't.  This most recent time I was watching a two file movie and when it switched over to the second file the audio was no longer working! (this was in vlc and other programs like amarok had no sound)  The first time I noticed this problem was right after I installed the FF 3 beta yesterday...if that means anything.  Firefox was not running during any of
<noor>  this recent stuff, however.
<rhetoric> ifireball, but my CPU usage is shown at 70%+ constantly, and i cant load anything in gnome it's frozen pretty much
<Buyydee> revilodraw: system, preferences, appearance, then at the rightmost tab switch details to low
<Hippotamus> buyydee: Mount is denied because NTFS is in use.
<Wander_w> rhetoric: try this command in a terminal and show me the results: ps -aeo stat,pid,fname | grep ^D
<rhetoric> wander_w, 1 moment
<revilodraw> buyydee; oh yeh lol thanks
<justbluemail> wols_: I placed that on console and got -> grep: output: File or folder does not exist
<ifireball> revilodraw: system->prefs->appearance->effects->set to none
<rhetoric> Wander_w, that isnt returning anything
<Wander_w> rhetoric: damn
<ifireball> rhetoric: lets take this one step at a time, disable compiz and the line in fstab and reboot, see what happens
<Buyydee> Hippotamus: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<rhetoric> ifireball, kk
<noor> I guess for a specific question, how does one restart the audio stuff completely?
<ifireball> rhetoric: also check diskspaces, see if you ran out somewhere
<revilodraw> ifireball: ok, well my problem is definitely caused by compiz.... when im playing jpegs as a slideshow, when it changes slides/pics the screen flickers black squares...
<ifireball> revilodraw: probably not enough screen memory, compiz has problems in that department
<revilodraw> noor; i dont know, have u made sure u r using the right device?
<kkouwe> i'm getting this error when i try 'apt-get -f install'
<kkouwe> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kkouwe>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.3.6.ds1-13etch4_amd64.deb
<revilodraw> ifireball; its a pretty good/new laptop
<Wander_w> noor: stop all applications using audio (including artsd and the like) then rmmod you sound card modules and modprobe them back in
<Hippotamus> Buyydee: I also use the drive for my windows, and it's not mine (borrowed), so it needs to still run with Win XP
<ifireball> revilodraw: that means nothing, where does is get its screen memory? does it has its own, does it share with RAM?
<noor> revilodraw, well, everything has beening working fine for weeks and it was working then suddenly stopped working
<rhetoric> ifireball, restarting now
<snchrptr> does ubuntu have drivers for the asus eeePC?
<Buyydee> Hippotamus: this command should not affect windows usage in any way
<revilodraw> ifireball; lol dont know
<Extracted> How do you register a nick ?
<revilodraw> noor; i would try.... one sec
<cuteharez> snchrptr which driver
<Hippotamus> Buyydee: Ok, just wanted to be sure.
<ifireball> revilodraw: might as well have only 128mb of it...
<Extracted> How do you register your Nick ?
<revilodraw> noor; system, preferences, sound, and make sure its the hda intel mixer
<snchrptr> cuteharez: all of them? what i mean is has it been tested with the ePC. i'm sure it has specific drivers because of it's formfactor
<wols_> justbluemail: glxinfo then
<wols_> Extracted: /msg nickserv help
<Extracted> ty
<revilodraw> ifireball; i dont really understand sorry
<TheEagle> join #python
<Pici> !register > Extracted (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Blu3pr1nt> TheEagle: /join is the right command ^^
<rhetoric> ifireball, removing the fstab entry seemed to fix it
<rhetoric> ifireball, now the reason i changed the file in the first place... ok i had it mounted to a folder on my desktop
<noor> revilodraw, which one?  Device: is SiS SI7012 (Alsa mixer)
<ifireball> revilodraw: the amount of memory compiz needs = approx. sum of width*height of all open windows, that amounts to alot
<revilodraw> noor; try the other one
<melodosgr> do you guys know how do i change the color properties on gimp? i need a 14 color image to make my splashscreen..
<rhetoric> ifireball, BUT when i mounted it, ANOTHER icon appears, both going to the share (very ugly)
<kkouwe> help! apt-get -f install... isn't working, what to do now??
<rhetoric> ifireball, so should i just mount it to like /media/box2 and then make a desktop shortcut?
<cuteharez> snchrptr i'm sure there is just that you have to do some googling
<axelor> kkouwe: what were u trying to install?
<bazhang> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/ melodosgr
<noor> revilodraw, huh, yeah, switching to the other one gets it working!
<kkouwe> axelor: i did a simple upgrade
<revilodraw> noor; yay!!
<axelor> dist-upgrade?
<kkouwe> axelor: yes
<revilodraw> noor and fireball; good night
 * syc_ off, wassalamualaikum wr wb
<ifireball> rhetoric: well, the slowness might be due to network timeouts, see if you didn't lose the static IP we made on reboot...
<cuteharez> snchrptr isn't Eee PC a linux distro
<ifireball> rhetoric: does it give you an icon when ts not mounted?
<bazhang> cuteharez: join #eeepc
<Wander_w> cuteharez: It's a version of Xandros Linux that the eeepc is using
<axelor> kkouwe: what were u upgradeing from and what are u trying to upgrade to?
<Arelis> is XGL safe to use?
<rhetoric> ifireball, the directory has to exist for it to be mounted BUT it loads another icon when i mount it, although it just occured to me why... i forgot where the setting is though
<snchrptr> cuteharez: yeah but it's watered down. i'm going to install ubuntu or xp on it. whichever i can get to work better. i havent figured a lot of ubutntu out and i'd like to use it. but it's so hard to find answers. :P i've got it installed on my work laptop now and it seems to be doing ok
<kkouwe> axelor: http://paste.lisp.org/display/53160
<rhetoric> ifireball, the setting to show things that get mounted (like cdrom) on the desktop is doing it
<ifireball> rhetoric: the gnome slowness was probably due to nautilus doing wacky things with the fstab line... sometimes it tries to be _too_ friendly...
<rhetoric> so yea i'll just mount it to like /media/box2
<Wander_w> Please define "safe" Safe; it son't blow up the computer; safe; it'll work; safe; won't get an std from it
<TheEagle> thanks Blu3pr1nt! but it was just a typing error :)
<Blu3pr1nt> TheEagle: np ^^
<rhetoric> ifireball, it was probably because i was missing an "&" after my last command in that start-compiz script, and had like 2 blank lines after
<ifireball> rhetoric: I really don't see how the 2 things are related
<rhetoric> ifireball, either way it's back to normal now
<rhetoric> ifireball, and i figured out my other issue, THANK YOU so much you've helped me a ton today
<ifireball> rhetoric: n/p
<bazhang> snchrptr: www.eeeuser.com has the ubuntu answers
<rhetoric> if you ever come to the Ohio State University area send me a PM (rhetoric) on ubuntu forums i owe ya a beer :)
<ifireball> rhetoric: sure thing
<snchrptr> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> snchrptr: no worries :}
<arvin_> Hi, can anybody help me?
<rhetoric> ifireball, i figure to avoid the stupid ifup bug problem, i'll make my script like such: sudo ifdown, sudo ifup, mount
<bazhang> ask away arvin_
<arvin_> kk
<pbx> HI all. Is there any way to get aptitude to be smarter/faster when checking for installed apps?  Running a few selective "install" (upgrade) commands in a row I feel like there are some missed caching opportunities there. Or are all the cool kids using something else now?  Anyway, an example: http://dpaste.com/29205/
<arvin_> I've got some problems, I'm trying to play WC3
<arvin_> But it's soo laggy
<arvin_> With WIne (in ubuntu)
<rhetoric> ifireball, it seems to work via ifup just not on networking startup :/
<arvin_> My computer is very good
<bazhang> arvin_: wow? or warcraft3 under wine? not sure what wc3 is
<arvin_> Warcraft III
<Proteus> so I'm seeing ata_aux in top but ubuntu still isn't mounting my external drive
<ifireball> rhetoric: ugly as hell, but of it works...
<Wander_w> pbx: I'm a cool kid and I'm using apt-get
<rhetoric> ifireball, could i just remove the lines from /etc/network/interfaces and put it all in the script?
<rhetoric> ifireball, since it's doing no good there anyways
<JoeyV> Hello
<rhetoric> ifireball, i could just script sudo ifconfig up options etc etc ya?
<earthling> arvin_: how much RAM?
<Proteus> I've tried switching drives in the enclosure but I'm still not getting anything automounted
<ifireball> rhetoric: neah, better leave it there, don't make it uglier then it already is
<bazhang> hi JoeyV
<pbx> Wander_w, and is it faster than aptitude for stuff like that?
<ifireball> rhetoric: maybe it'll start working at some future upgrade
<rhetoric> ifireball, well i figure that will make it less ugly (everything in one script)
<rhetoric> ifireball, good point
<axelor> kkouwe: not had any experiance with the 64 stuff but doesnt ubuntu have its own libc6 for amd64?
<axelor> why is it trying to grab a debian patched one?
<Wander_w> pbx: tons faster
<pbx> Hm.
<arvin_> earthling: 1GB (well enough)
<promag> after upgrading to gutsy my network is so slow! sometimes It takes 2/3 minutes to connect to remote hosts. I've seen several posts about ipv6 but none of the solutions work
<promag> any thoughts?
<JoeyV> question... I've searched high and low, but cant find the answer to it.
<JoeyV> How can I change the resolution of the shell, as in, NOT inside of X, but rather if I hit ctrl+alt+F2.  When I do that t access the shell, the letters are giant, and I can't read anything past 7 lines because it is out of the view of my monitor
<Proteus> could anyone help me with my mounting problems?
<pbx> Wander_w, would switching from aptitude to apt-get on a working (but not mission-critical) machine be unwise?
<rhetoric> Proteus, what kind of mounting problems? (that sounds so wrong)
<Dr_willis> JoeyV,  thats the 'console' and you can set the res at boot time, or use the fbset command to change it on the fly.
<Wander_w> pbx: they work side by side without any problem
<JoeyV> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> JoeyV,  but your issue sounds like the framebuffer is buggy yoy mayt want to disable it competely
<earthling> arvin_: wc3 will lag a bit at 1 GB. have you tried after awitching your desktop appearence settings to minimum
<JoeyV> how do I disable the framebuffer
<Proteus> I'm trying to mount an external drive - which had previously worked fine - but now the magic smoke is gone and I'm suddenly unable to see the automounted partitions
<Proteus> the enclosure is new
<Wander_w> pbx: You'd see a lot more mission-critical machines using apt-get then aptitude
<Dr_willis> JoeyV,  the 'nofb' optin to the kernel will do that. edit the menu.lst file. read the comments. :)
<axelor> kkouwe: paste me your sources.list
<JoeyV> awesome thanksbrother
<Oli``> Can anybody suggest a really pretty CPU-usage graphing tool?
<rhetoric> Proteus, beyond my knowledge sorry
<kkouwe> axelor: pm
<Proteus> Oli``, conky
<Weasel[DK]> Canonical made their own shutdown command so now i miss the -F option which forced a filesystem check at next boot. How to do that on a *ubuntu system ?
<Dr_willis> conky is nice.. takes some tweaking to get it 'just right' :)
<Proteus> once conky is all configured, it can look quite pretty
<Proteus> and it's lightweight
<Oli``> Proteus: I'm looking for something to take screenshots of, not nest it on the desktop. Something like the new KDE4 resource monitor would be cool
<Pici> Weasel[DK]: `sudo touch /forcefsck` before you shutdown/reboot/whatever.
<axelor> just whack it on pastebin again
<Rufus_> how can i change the background image of the terminal? or make it transparent?
<Proteus> Oli``, I have no idea
<Dr_willis> of course ya got to wonnder what shutdown -F does.. does it touch that file then shutdown?
<Rufus_> anyone know?
<Dr_willis> Rufus_,  depens on which terminal. and if you are using compiz, and if you want TRUE transparency . or just seeing the wallpaper under neth
<Rufus_> just see the wallpaper under it
<earthling> Rufus_ : right click on the terminal and select "edit current profile"
<Rufus_> thanks
<EtteSB> !compiz > etteSB
<Weasel[DK]> Pici, nice.. thank you
<WinterWeaver> I cannot connect to my Router in Ubuntu, but I can do so in Windows.... can someone assist?
<axelor> can try winter :)
<WinterWeaver> ^_^
<promag> after upgrading to gutsy my network is so slow! sometimes It takes 2/3 minutes to connect to remote hosts. I've seen several posts about ipv6 but none of the solutions work... need help :(
<Wander_w> disable ipv6?
<promag> how do I do that?
<Pici> !ipv6 | promag
<ubotu> promag: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Hippotamus> I'm having problems with burning an ISO with Ubuntu
<axelor> winter, do you have any network funtionailty at all?
<Wander_w> promag: My solution would be to recompile the kernel.... but that's just me
<Wander_w> promag: oh, listen to pici
<Hippotamus> I want to burn a DVD-image to a DVD-RW, but I get the error that it's not in ISO 9660 format
<foo25> Hey, I've just restored my xorg.conf file after somehow messing it up completely, now when I log back in, Network Manager tells me "No network devices have been found" however I didn't think network devices were mentioned anywhere in the xorg.conf?
<chazco> Hi... anyone here using Textmaker (paid version) - TM renders better than OO, but still formatting still doesnt match Word on windows. I'm guessing its font trouble... How can I fix it?
<bazhang> Hippotamus: md5 matched?
<|Z_E_R_O|> i can't set usb port from virtualbox to the xp virtual machine, do you know why?
<Wander_w> foo25: I think you messed up more than just xorg.conf, by the sound of it
<axelor> WinterWeaver: If the answer is no, Id like to see the result of an ifconfig in pastebin
<Pici> |Z_E_R_O|: try asking in #vbox :)
<|Z_E_R_O|> danke
<WinterWeaver> axelor, yes... and ... no... :( ... tbh ... I dont even knows whats up with my network. I am able to browse the internet flawlessly, but I am unable usually to connect or even see other computers on the network (that's a topic for another day tho)
<JoeyV> Dr_willis, will adding the nofb option affect anything while X.org is running?
<Hippotamus> bazhang: yes
<foo25> Wander_w: The only files I edited were host, aliases, and xorg, but I restored those all to their previous state
<chazco> |Z_E_R_O| - Are you using the OSE version from the repos? If so then it doesnt have USB forwarding
<Pici> chazco: /me makes a note of that
<bazhang> Hippotamus: that is odd.. using what to burn it? cd/dvd creator or other
<axelor> what happens when you try to hit the router management page in your browser?
<|Z_E_R_O|> chazco:  yes, what can i do?
<WinterWeaver> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foo25> Wander_w: However, I think there may be something else, because all of a sudden I also cannot open my power options
<JoeyV> Anyony who knows: will adding the nofb option at boot affect the graphics while X is running?
<chazco> |Z_E_R_O| - You can download the full version from their website... its not open-source, but if thats not an issue then it works fine
<Hippotamus> cd/dvd creator
<|Z_E_R_O|> ok thanks
<Wander_w> foo25: maybe your modules went missing
<chazco> np, it got me too when i first tried it :)
<Pici> JoeyV: No, no changes to xorg.conf will have any effect while xorg is still running.
<Wander_w> JoeyV: No, it will only affect stuff AFTER you do a reboot
<foo25> Wander_w: How would that even happen though? =S Is there any way of restoring them?
<JoeyV> I know
<JoeyV> but what will the affect be, is my question
<Xplicit> i want to connect to the ares network, is there any tool in repos to do this or should i use gift and compile the plugin?
<JoeyV> guess I'll find out in a few minutes
<JoeyV> :)
<uberProSkiddie> hey :) problem: i got a working ubuntu on my laptop (Toshiba satellite L30-105) with installed sound drivers.. that doesnt work. I have no idear what soundcard i got (no info in specs, only that is 24bit) and ubuntu doesnt whine, it does plat files but the speakers remain silent. i got ubuntu 7.10.
<dejand3> i cant enable sound in my ubuntu, what to do, please help
<Pici> !sound | dejand3 uberProSkiddie
<ubotu> dejand3 uberProSkiddie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> JoeyV,  the framebuffer is (should be) totally unlreated to X.
<Wander_w> foo25: well, assuming they really are gone, either apt-get install --reinstall linux-image or recompile and install the modules if you compiled your kernel by hand
<Wander_w> foo25: but please check if there are any modules listed in the output of the command "lsmod"
<tomahasamoot> I just reinstalled kubuntu 7.10 alt amd64, and apt-get isn't working
<Xplicit> uberProSkiddie: does your jack word? (e.g plugin headphones in)
<tomahasamoot> I also can't enable the nvidia driver
<JoeyV> thanks again Doc
<tomahasamoot> it's like it doesn't know where to get the packages
<foo25> Wander_w: There is quite a large output of modules, including ndiswrapper which I used for my wireless drivers
<uberProSkiddie> no :/
<WinterWeaver> axelor, when I try to access the router page in firefox, or any browser (even IE4Linux), it will ask for the password... after I entered... it will start loading, but never finishes... sometimes it will load half the page, but it never finishes
<Wander_w> foo25: ah, then your modules should be ok
<uberProSkiddie> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<axelor> hmm, are sessions / cookies working for other pages?
<Xplicit> uberProSkiddie: i had a problem on a similar laptop try #alsa they sorted me out, i think you need a special opt in a config file then it should work
<Wander_w> foo25: is the radio of your wifi enabled? some laptops have switches to disable them
<WinterWeaver> axelor, ya... everything else is working fine
<zzz_> tomahasamoot: Does your /etc/apt/sources.list file look okay?
<foo25> Wander_w: Yeah, it's fine, I used iwconfig and it's showing the usual signs, apart from connecting =S
<promag> !ipv6 | promag
<promag> wrong syntax?
<zzz_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<foo25> Wander_w: I'm also finding it strange that I can't modify my Power Management settings all of a sudden
<Pici> promag: you should have gotten a private message.
<Wander_w> foo25: did you rummage through all the options of networkmanager yet?
<WinterWeaver> axelor, apparently this router does have issues... but the thing that I cannot understand... it works fine on a newly installed system, and even from the live cd.... but once "something" is installed, it starts doing this
<tomahasamoot> zztt: it's there... how do I tell if it's ok?
<hunteke> anyone got any suggestions for suspend/sleep not working?
<Wander_w> foo25: and what does ifconfig (not iwconfig) say?
<rru^> how do i get the window list in the taskbar to fill up the space
<hunteke> I can make my machine go to sleep, it's the waking up part that doesn't work
<zzz_> tomahasamoot: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<foo25> Wander_w: I've had a look, but it's basically telling me I have no network hardware installed
<hunteke> it tries for a minute, then goes back to sleep
<albertito> Hi! If a bug in launchpad is linked to a debian bug, and the debian bug status changes (in the debian BTS); is the status in launchpad supposed to change automatically?
<hunteke> a few times in a row
<Xplicit> !ares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ares - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hunteke> then I have reboot
<tomahasamoot> zztt: it's all commented out... do I need to uncoment it?
<hunteke> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hunteke> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hunteke> noted
<foo25> Wander_w: ifconfig is only displaying the loopback
<WorkingOnWis1> when I start firefox, I get an error stating the it is running but not responding. I check System Monitor and view all processes, but no firefox. What to do?
<WinterWeaver> axelor, do you still want my ifconfig?
<zzz_> tomahasamoot: You should uncomment the lines beginning with "deb" and "deb-src".
<Wander_w> foo25: did you define it in /etc/network/interfaces? (it should be there)
<Wander_w> should NOT
<tomahasamoot> zztt: will do, thanks
<Wander_w> shouldn't be in /etc/network/interfaces
<promag> well ipv6 is disabled, but still slow network
<Pici> WorkingOnWis1: Look for firefox-bin, or try a killall firefox-bin
<foo25> Wander_w: Hmm, it used to be eth1, however that's not there now, should I just add -
<foo25> auto eth1
<Wander_w> promag: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<foo25> iface eth1 inet dhcp?
<wols_> foo25: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<wols_> foo25: what is there?
<promag> Wander_w: the same I had with feisty :)
<Baversjo> How do i login as root in the terminal in Xubuntu-desktop?
<Pici> !sudo | Baversjo
<ubotu> Baversjo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Wander_w> foo25: no, I don't believe you should add any interfaces you want managed with networkmanager in /etc/network/interfaces
<foo25> wols_: eth0 and lo
<wols_> foo25: there is your answer
<Baversjo> I have enabled The root account
<Arrick> hey all
<TheEagle> what's the best programming language to learn FIRST? i have no other experience in coding, apart from PHP and HTML, and sort of MySQL.
<Wander_w> promag: And you expect me to know what your configuration in feisty was?
<wols_> TheEagle: python
<WorkingOnWis1> Pici: there is no firefox anything in System monitor, and killall firefox-bin returns "firefox-bin: no process killed"
<Wander_w> TheEagle: whatever you are going to USE
<Arrick> I am getting the following error when i am running my drupal install, GD library Not Installed, can someone tell me what I have to install to correct this?
<wols_> TheEagle: but it mainly depends WHAT you want to program. the goal determines the tool
<rru^> how do i get the window list in the taskbar to fill up the space? in gnome-panel.
<Dr_willis> Baversjo,  you mean in the console? or a x terminal? its best to login as a normal and use sudo , or sudo -i, or sudo -s
<mattezell> @TheEagle: Ruby is a fun OO language to play with
<TheEagle> i just wan't to start programming for a hobby
<axelor> zmog skype 2 beta rox o0
<foo25> wols_: What do I need to do with that then? (Sorry, haven't dealt with ifconfig much)
<Pici> WorkingOnWis1: Anything come back for ps aux | grep firefox
<Baversjo> Dr_willis: I mean in the console. Im logged in as a "normal" user and want to access the root account using terminal
<tomahasamoot> zztt: I uncommented all the lines and it's still not working, is there a command to "kick it"?
<mattezell> @TheEagle: Ruby is comparatively easy to pick up and it is heavily object oriented.
<wols_> foo25: have you a eth0 if you simply run "/sbin/ifconfig" with an assigned IP?
<Dr_willis> Baversjo,  use one of those sudo commands will get you a root shell in the console.
<Pici> Baversjo: you can use `su`, but we highly reccomend not enabling the root account.
<WorkingOnWis1> Pici:  it returns "1000     30240  0.0  0.0   5156   840 pts/0    R+   10:04   0:00 grep firefox"
<promag> Wander_w: no dude but in feisty it was working 100%
<foo25> wols_: I have eth0, but it's the wired connection I believe, and not connected, my wireless was eth1 previously, which isn't included in ifconfig whatsoever
<Baversjo> ok thanks :D
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why scp isnt asking me for the password and is just sitting there (sshing nomrally works fine)?
<promag> when I boot the system I do for instance apt-get upate and it takes some time (sometimes it timeouts) to connect
<Wander_w> foo25: are there any errors in your dmesg regarding eth1?
<fromvega> Hello
<Wander_w> promag: so what happens if you do nslookup www.slashdot.org in a terminal? does that take long?
<Pici> WorkingOnWis1: What about any mozilla references in there?
<LOGAN> has ubuntu tools to edit/repair windows registry?
<promag> at the moment no
<larson9999> ubuntu is nice and all and i've been using it for years now.  but WHY o WHY must evolution be in ubuntu-desktop?
<promag> but if I do it after reboot yes
<Baversjo> When im in the xubuntu gui i want to make changes in a file. But i cant write to it. How can i open this file with "root" access in the gui?
<WorkingOnWis1> Pici: nothing for mozilla either. wierd I know.
<foo25> wols_: I don't even see it mentioned
<zatic> can someone here recommend a cmd line program that reads meta data from video files like length, resolution, codec, etc?
<Wander_w> promag: well, then i still want the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf
<LOGAN> any ubuntu+windows channel around?
<foo25> Wander_w: I don't even see it mentioned
<foo25> wols_: Sorry about that, wrong person
<bazhang> LOGAN: ##windows
<wols_> foo25: then instead of "eth1" in what you wrote above, use "eth0"
<LOGAN> bazhang: they know how to restore using ubuntu?
<Wander_w> foo25: but you did see ndiswrapper in lsmod, if I recall correctly? Any messages from ndiswrapper in dmesg?
<wols_> you can test manually with "sudo dhclient eth0"
<promag> # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<promag> search edg.pt
<promag> nameserver 192.168.1.101
<promag> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<bazhang> LOGAN: uh, no; what is your question in that regards?
<promag> Wander_w: there
<Wander_w> promag: delete or uncomment search edg.pt
<LOGAN> my windows wont boot, need to fix registry. am now on ubuntu live cd
<Pici> WorkingOnWis1: Try removing the .parentlock file in ~/.mozilla/firefox/whatever.default/
<Baversjo> Is there any good music player for Xubuntu? Cant play mp3 files ATM :P
<Wander_w> Baversjo: Amerok
<fromvega> I have a problem with flash, could you help-me please? I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and made all the updates. I've also installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras witch installed the flashplugin-nonfree package. But Flash isn't being detected within Firefox! It asked to install the plugin and when I said yes it said that the plugin was already installed (what is supposed to be true). What should I do?
<Pici> LOGAN: Ask in ##windows, many of them are Linux users as well.
<Pici> !flashissues | fromvega
<ubotu> fromvega: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LOGAN> lets hope so
<bazhang> LOGAN: are you going to install ubuntu?
<foo25> Wander_w: I previously had seen it there, but I tried reinstalling the firmware for my wireless card, and it is no longer listed in lsmod
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > Baversjo
<LOGAN> bazhang: using it to fix windows for now
<bazhang> oh then better head to ##windows
<Pici> LOGAN: Fixing windows is a windows problem, not an Ubuntu one.
<Wander_w> foo25: well, there's yerr problem1
<foo25> wols_: Use "eth0" where, sorry?
<LOGAN> Pici: i dont have any other option then use ubuntu
<fromvega> Pici: thanks, but wath about the other free plugin? is it good?
<lhen> I can not get ekiga to work
<wols_> 16:01 < foo25> iface eth1 inet dhcp?
<lhen> anyone can help?
<ramrebol_> Hi, mi gnome don't start..   and there are not error messages, just don't start..   somebody can help me??
<Pici> fromvega: I personally have had issues with it.
<foo25> Wander_w: I'm having no luck this week =P What to do now...
<fromvega> Pici, ok I'll try to fix this problem thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> ramrebol_: was it working before
<Wander_w> foo25: how did you install ndiswrapper the first time?
<foo25> wols_: Add that to /etc/network/interfaces?
<bazhang> lhen: need more info
<wols_> foo25: pastebin your interfaces file. it should already be there
<lhen> bazhang: it seems some lib are corrupt
<Baversjo> Can you install Amerok on Xubuntu?
<foo25> Wander_w: After installing Ubuntu, I used a python script which most people use to install the drivers along with ndiswrapper for my wireless card, but now I only have the option of removing or installing the firmware
<ramrebol_> yesJack_Sparrow: yes..  it was working whitout problems for 3 months
<Jack_Sparrow> ramrebol_: Did you update recently?
<bazhang> lhen: run it from the terminal and then pastebin (not here in the channel) the error messages--dont paste here
<Pici> Baversjo: yes you can install Amarok in xubuntu
<wols_> foo25: automatix?
<brobostigon> Baversjo: of course, yes yoy can.
<ramrebol_> yesterday..   the recomendates updates of sinaptics
<Baversjo> Using the Kubuntu release?
<Wander_w> foo25: What kind of wifi card are you using anyway?
<Remanifest> I'm getting an error when I try to download mysql...
<lhen> bazhang: what's the command?
<Remanifest> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Remanifest> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Pici> Remanifest: What kind on error?
<bazhang> !paste | lhen
<Pici> Remanifest: Do you already have a package manager open?
<ubotu> lhen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> ramrebol_: W have had a fair number of people with problems that had used automatix or envy to install things in their systems (both bad ideas)
<Remanifest> Pici: Nope.
<foo25> wols_: You want a copy of the interfaces file?
<wols_> Remanifest: either you didn't use sudo or another package maanger is still open
<wols_> foo25: I want to know if you used automatix?
<Remanifest> wols_: How can I kill that other package manager?
<wols_> Remanifest: end it
<foo25> Wander_w: Broadcome 4338 I think it is
<Remanifest> wols_: Yeah, I don't see it open...
<bazhang> lhen: start the program in terminal type ekiga there and see what error messages there are; then paste the error messages to the pastebin link I just gave you--do not post error messages in the channel
<foo25> wols_: No, not to my knowledge
<ramrebol_> mm..   I don't use automatics, only add/remove applications...
<wols_> Remanifest: synaptic? adept?
<Wander_w> foo25 you might want to try to use the opensource drivers
<wols_> foo25: you said python script for your wlan card
<Wander_w> foo25: apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<volk> anyone know of any security site where I can subscribe to receive vulnerability reports only for specific software packages?
<Blinkiz> I would like to start using software raid1 on 2x320gb drives I will add as filestorage. Does it exist a nice gui to manage software raid?
<lhen> bazhang: I start 'ekiga' and nothing happens ...
<sidelil> excuse me, is there a shortcut to open the main menu?
<foo25> wols_: The one used here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hey
<sidelil> (with the keyboard)
<N`1ck> Hi....
<Jack_Sparrow> ramrebol_: Please use the pasetbin to post your   /etc/apt/sources.list   file  and provide this channel with the link.
<foo25> Wander_w: Problem is I can't use it, that's why I have to use this along with most other people - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<bazhang> lhen: what error messages does it give you when you run it normally? please be precise
<Remanifest> wols_: Pici: That's weird.  My time was being updated from the server, and that's what was causing the issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Morning...
<Pici> Remanifest: Ahh, I've had that happen before.
<amikrop> Using ffmpeg, how can I convert an flv to mpeg and to mp3, with the maximum bitrate?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: morning
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: very busy?
<Remanifest> Pici: Yeah, it made me go "huh???"
<Remanifest> :P
<lhen> bazhang: there is no display of error
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: YEs, in the middle of one at the moment.
<bazhang> lhen: then what is the problem? does not work is not quite descriptive enough
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: can i help?^^
<N`1ck> Hi..thr.
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: as far as you (may) know, we have a contract...you help me and i will help you back ;)
<sidelil> excuse me, is there a keyboard shortcut to open the main menu? I don't have a mouse now...
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Sure, ramrebol_ cant get in after the update, either he used automatix or he just needs to reset xserver....
<tho1> lhen open a terminal and at the prompt type 'ekiga'. That way you should see some indication of the problem and we can help further
<foo25> Wander_w: I've also just noticed, Ubuntu no longer recognises the fact I have a battery in my laptop, I'm thinking the modules may be damaged, or some lost?
<lhen> bazhang: it does not "come up" at all
<promag> Wander_w: I think removing search edg.pt should resolve the problem?
<lhen> bazhang: I am using xubuntu
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: uuuh
<|Z_E_R_O|> there's a way to format a compactflash into a photo camera?
<bazhang> lhen: but it does in the terminal?
<pawan> hi
<promag> I mean, do you think removing search edg.pt should resolve the problem?
<lhen> bazhang: no
<bazhang> lhen: is it installed?
<lhen> bazhang: yes, via synaptics
<mozzer> hello
<pawan_> hi
<bazhang> lhen: and there is an icon in the gnome menu?
<mozzer> how can i make wifi-radar run on start up?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: If you have a simple question, I can probably handle it, else someone other than me will need to help you.
<rodolfo> ramrebol_: dude are you there? lets get it started
<lhen> bazhang: yes
<ramrebol_> yesJack_Sparrow: sorry, but I'm using links2 and, how can send you the log file??
<mozzer> how can i make wifi-radar run on start up?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > ramrebol_
<foo25> Wander_w: wols_: I'll be back in 5 mins, I'm going to get my router upstairs
<loulou> hi everybody
<ramrebol_> rodolfo: yes, I'm tring to send a file, bus I can't paste in paste bin   :P..
<loulou> i have a problem with eclipse
<Blinkiz> I would like to start using software raid1 on 2x320gb drives I will add as filestorage. Does it exist a nice gui to manage software raid?
<rodolfo> ramrebol_: thats easy as say "hi"...hit alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<loulou> how can i delete completely eclipse
<loulou> to reinstall it
<Pici> loulou: sudo aptitude purge eclipse
<bazhang> lhen: what about alt f2 ekiga
<rodolfo> ramrebol_: is it already opened? if its, just select the text you wanna paste and right click on it...select copy
<loulou> i tried but i got an error message when restarting
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz: I would advise against it for file storage, opinions will differ
<mozzer> how can i make wifi-radar run on start up?
<rodolfo> ramrebol_: then, go back to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and hit ctrl+v
<lhen> bazhang:  No response at all
<Pici> !startup | mozzer
<ubotu> mozzer: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<loulou> ctrl+shift+v
<ramrebol_> rodolfo: sorry, say cannot open display
<loulou> pls
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, my goal is to have a disk where I can store important stuff and not having to worry about hard disk crashes. The file storage will not be accessed so much...
<bazhang> lhen: in the terminal type sudo apt-get install ekiga
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz: So you are looking to mirror it not stripe it for speed?
<loulou> any answer?
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<lhen> bazhang:  already newest version it says
<MikeH> anyone use evolution know how I can get it to apply filters to messages as they are recieved?
<loulou> how can i delete eclipse completely
<bazhang> lhen: are you in normal mode now? or have you become root user
<lhen> bazhang:  via sudo = root, no?
<kitty_> loulou, how did you install eclipse?
<lhen> bazhang:  I should be root during apt-get install
<kitty_> loulou, what is eclipse anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz: If you anr not accessing it much, a simple clone or dd copy or backup to it would most likely work just as well..  We have a help page for raid if you would like the link.
<cbx33> hey peeps when runnign a dpkg-reconfigure on linux-image, how can i get it to include a module I want
<cbx33> I need the raid modules
<cbx33> at the mo it won't boot to my new /dev/md0
<WorkingOnWis1> Pici: Thanks for the help. My firefox problem was caused by a rogue addin. Had to find and delete it manually, but its fixed now. When I was looking for the lock file I say a file with an invalid filename, and tracked its owner down. Thanks
<rincewind1013> i'm having issues installing the 2.6.22-14 kernel update, "No GRUB directory found"
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow: yes, please provide me with that link
<cbx33> because the raid modules aren't there
<bazhang> lhen: indeed, or something close to it; I was just wondering if there was some permissions issue as to why it would not respond
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cbx33> any one got any ideas
<Pici> WorkingOnWis1: Ah, good to hear
<lhen> bazhang:  i believe some lib conflicting
<rincewind1013> i'm having issues installing the 2.6.22-14 kernel update, "No GRUB directory found" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49823/
<bazhang> lhen: what leads you to believe that?
<cbx33> I'm using software raid
<ramrebol_> yesJack_Sparrow: How can send you mi /etc/apt/sources.list  ??
<lhen> bazhang:  i installed ymessenger - it worked once
<cbx33> all i need is for the initramfs to have the raid10 module
<cbx33> any ideas
<foo25_> Wander_w: wols_: Back now, sorry about that, I've just connected my laptop using an ethernet cable directly to my router, but it won't even recognise the wired connection
<brandon_> omg i cant believe i havent asked about this in this chat
 * foo25_ slaps foo25 around a bit with a large trout
<Fish-Guts> hi folks. i'm having some trouble getting my gcc to work. i always get the output "C Compiler cannot create executables". Any ideas?
<brandon_> i use it to learn lamp but nothing else duhh..
<Nostahl> anyone have a url to where i can find how to set up ndiswraper and xubuntu to auto load my wireless adapter on bootup
<lhen> bazhang:  ymessenger also does not work now
<brandon_> anywho... where can i find out about  small electronics like jsut leds and wirless oeration?
<bazhang> lhen: what is this lib conflicting of which you speak?
<DebianUT> I installed emerald, just to try it, but now I can't return to metacity because when I uninstall emerald windows borders dissapear, the only way is turning off visual efects, but if I turn them on the windows border dissapear, any help?
<cbx33> no raid gurus?
<lhen> bazhang:  no idea (just a thought)
<brandon_> like making leds fade flash by remote?
<Jekkaman> hi
<Jekkaman> can anybody help me to configure my laptop graphics card?
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you for the links about raid. It was not really what I was looking for. I will use mdadm if no gui based software raid exist. My question is, does it exist a GUI to control software raid?
<hazel1> how do I select Preferred Applications, for ALL programs?
<Jekkaman> i've been trying hard to configure it but i'm not having any success
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz: Not that I am aware of (at least in our repos)
<Jekkaman> the graphics card is from my laptop Fujitsu siemens Amilo Pro v3515
<Arbitre> unban Kirua !
<Jekkaman> i think it's via unichrome9 hc
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the answers. I will be going now...
<stewart> i cant view flash documents in firefox. It asked me to install the adobe flash player... i did however it still does not seem to work. Any ideas?
<Jekkaman> use automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > stewart
<kitty_> stewart, how did you install flash?
<bazhang> arbitre what?
<Pici> !automatix | Jekkaman
<ubotu> Jekkaman: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jack_Sparrow> Jekkaman: Bad bad bad
<larson9999> stewart, read the topic
<Jekkaman> sorry i'm a newbie
<foo25_> Does anyone know is it possible to have Ubuntu re-recognise and reinstall all drivers?
<ikonia> foo25_: it does that automaticlly on boot up
<Jekkaman> does anybody know how to install unichrome9 hc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jekkaman: If you have used it... I would suggest you reinstall before investing much time and effort into your setup
<mattwalston> sp
<stewart> i clicked on install missing plugins
<stewart> with in firefox
<larson9999> Jekkaman, i gave up and bought an nividia card !
<foo25_> ikonia: It doesn't seem to do it for me, I can't use any of my hardware all of a sudden
<dcordes> Hello everybody. Is somebody with Playstation 3 here who can tell me how to get 802.11g and gigabit ethernet modules working with firmware 2.1?
<hazel1> stewart: I had the same problem.. however It worked for me when I installed it "manually" from Adobe's homepage, very simple: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ikonia> foo25_: what hardware and what way
<Jekkaman> its a laptop
<Pici> dcordes: way offtopic. Try ##hardware maybe
<ikonia> dcordes: playstation 3 is not an official supported platform.
<Jekkaman> this is an integrated graphics processor
<larson9999> foo25, have you messed with adding users to groups?
<ikonia> dcordes: remember though, the hypervisor will make it tough .
<kitty_> stewart, i always install manually -it's quite easy
<foo25_> ikonia: Network cards, laptop battery, power management, I can't even open Hardware Information
<larson9999> stewart, the topic addresses the fact that install flash via firefox is broken
<foo25_> larson9999: Not that I know of
<dcordes> ikonia, Pici not at all, ps3 is powerpc. Is not there ubuntu for x86 powerpc and x86_64?!?!?!
<ikonia> foo25_: what happens if you do ifconfig -a
<Pici> dcordes: ah, I misread. anyway...
<Pici> !ppc | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<stewart> the thing is... its alreay installed
<stewart> but it still does not work
<ikonia> dcordes: ppc is not supported by ubuntu as a plaform any more.
<dcordes> ikonia, I see that
<larson9999> foo25, when that happened to me it was because i removed myself from a group i shouldn't have.  maybe not your problem though
<Pici> dcordes: Try the Forums, they have a subforum for ppc
<ikonia> dcordes: plus it's not PPC - the hypervisor makes thing more complex.
<foo25_> ikonia: It displays eth0 (which was my wired connection - no longer working) and lo
<lhen> bazhang: any other idea, pls?
<dcordes> ikonia, I know about the virtualization layer. this won't help me out though
<kitty_> stewart, for fiesty :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<larson9999> stewart, will you please read the topic?   as i said, it's addressed there.
<ikonia> foo25_: ok so it displays the card.
<ewook> more like ppc on stereoids :)
<Pici> !flashissues | stewart
<ubotu> stewart: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ikonia> foo25_: so the card is there, and just needs configuring.
<Jack_Sparrow> stewart: Flash is broken.. even though it shows installed. it will not work
<foo25_> larson9999: How did you resolve the issue?
<dcordes> ikonia, I adore your wisdom
<bazhang> lhen: try to uninstall and then reinstall ekiga, see what that does
<foo25_> ikonia: It doesn't however display my wireless card
<lhen> bazhang:  will do
<larson9999> foo25, by doing what the topic says to do.
<quaal> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied.
<bazhang> dcordes visit the forums please
<quaal> i'm getting this when i open konqueror or k3b
<quaal> so any kde app apparently
<quaal> after upgrade to 7.10 it seems
<foo25_> larson9999: But how did you know which groups you should be in and which I shouldn't
<stewart> thank you all.. i might wait for the fix then
<ikonia> foo25_: have you changed any groups yes/no ?
<quaal> anyone know what it means?
<foo25_> ikonia: Never
<ikonia> foo25_: ok, so forget that.
<ikonia> foo25_: did your wirless card work before ?
<larson9999> foo25, oh, that wasn't for you.  how did i resolve that?  i found somewhere online that told me the default groups for unbuntu and added myself to those.
<foo25_> larson9999: Thanks
<ramrebol_> yesJack_Sparrow: uff..  sorry, can you help me??
<cbx33> how do I add a module to the initramfs
<cbx33> ????
<foo25_> ikonia: What happened was, I was doing a few performance tweaks, and in doing so editted xorg.conf which proved fatal for the system, had to restore that using a separate xorg.conf file I generated using a different harddrive. I could then boot up normally, but it seems most of my hardware is now unrecognised
<ramrebol_> send you the /etc/apt/sources.list file??
<ikonia> foo25_: what where these performance tweaks ? xorg does not control your hardware
<ikonia> foo25_: please be %100 honest.
<capt-rogers> i awesomely fdisk'd my ubuntu box...removed all partitions and wrote changes...yet the box is up and running...i am 99.99% sure if i reboot it..it will never boot again...Any ideas on rewriting the partitions back..will that help?   Cant hurt at this point.....
<ikonia> capt-rogers: you can't write partition tables on inuse tidks
<ikonia> disks
<foo25_> ikonia: I edited the hosts file and aliases file to disable IPv6, which I later restored, and removed the wacom devices from xorg.conf, installed preload, and that's all, then I rebooted to make sure everything was working, and well, it wasn't
<lhen> bazhang: same - ekiga will not start at all
<capt-rogers> apparently you can because i deleted all partitions on my live ubuntu box....it shows as a blank drive right now....
<chazco> Whats the best way to listen to BBC Radio on the internet? They're realplayer streams, so I guess thats the only option
<ikonia> foo25_: none of that should break your hardware
<foo25_> ikonia: Exactly, that's why I'm so confused
<LOGAN> Some folders I have no access to under ubuntu and cannot delete a folder in it
<ikonia> capt-rogers: no you can't. Your reading a disk that has not be re-parsed as it's not been rebooted
<LOGAN> I tried setting create and delete but it restores to none
<kitty_> LOGAN, like which?
<Jack_Sparrow> capt-rogers: what does sudo fdisk -l   show
<capt-rogers> ikona, so if i reboot this box..what do you think will happen?
<ikonia> capt-rogers: your box will die and not come back up
<LOGAN> kitty_: program files folder from windows
<LOGAN> Im using live cd
<king> I CANT UES CAM
<bazhang> LOGAN: you back from ##windows?
<Wander_w> I CANT UES CAPSLOCK
<LOGAN> bazhang:  yeah they told me to die
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > king
<mohamed> why?
<lhen> bazhang:  sorry, you lost me ##windows
<king> WEBCAM
<bazhang> LOGAN: ouch. you thinking of using ubuntu now :}
<mohamed> what is the matter?
<capt-rogers> fdisk -l show  <---shows nothing.....
<ikonia> capt-rogers: the partition table has been destroyed
<LOGAN> bazhang: lol well i cannot use all my software
<foo25_> ikonia: I'd simply reinstall, but I've already done that earlier in the week, and the updates took around 5 hours, plus with the amount of customisation I've done, I'd rather find an easier solution
<ikonia> capt-rogers: on reboot ubuntu will re-read it and you'll fail to boot
<LOGAN> but i guess im stuck for now wile ubuntu live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> king: No one will help you until you lose the caps and form a complete question
<bazhang> lhen: only ekiga does not work?
<gidz> it seems as if nvidia drivers suddenly is blacklisted
<lhen> bazhang:  ymessenger also does not work
<ikonia> foo25_: 1.) exactly what hardware is not working 2.) did it ever work before
<gidz> after a reebot
<gidz> where is the blacklist
<bazhang> lhen: how did you install yahoo messenger?
<lhen> bazhang:  downloaded rpm and alien
<nanoman> can anyone take a look at my python code? something's wrong with it and I can't figure it out
<ikonia> nanoman: join #python
<nanoman> ikonia thanks
<king> MY  WEBCAM WORKS BUT  NOT WITH KOPETE
<Pici> !caps | king
<ubotu> king: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<capt-rogers> thats why i think if i can delete it..i should be able to rewrite the partitions back...and have at least some chance of it working...whereas if i reboot it now,  i have almost no chance of it working...only issue is..i need to know what the default ubuntu 7.04 partition table looks like....
<lhen> bazhang:  wish I never installed ymessenger
<gidz> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Blazer11> is there a way to change symbolic links in /sys/bus/pci/devices
<gidz> thx ubotu
<ikonia> capt-rogers: you won't be able to re-write the partitions as the disk hasn't be parsed
<LOGAN> sorry for being stupid but doesnt Ubuntu ask confirmation of file deletes?
<ikonia> capt-rogers: in reality it's in an unknown state
<foo25_> ikonia: So far I've noticed that network hardware won't work, power management ie. no recognisation of laptop battery and inability to change options, and also that I cannot view Hardware Information will not open from the Preferences menu. Previously last night, all hardware working fine
<bazhang> king: dont use caps
<kitty_> LOGAN, no
<bazhang> lhen: after installing messenger is when things started breaking?
<ikonia> foo25_: what happens when you try to open hardware information ?
<ikonia> foo25_: is there anything unusual in the syslog ?
<lhen> bazhang:  correct.  I am now apt-get remove ymesenger
<Pici> LOGAN: Not if you use the terminal
<ramrebol_> mi gnome don't start..   and there are not error messages, just don't start..   somebody can help me??
<kitty_> LOGAN, it depends how you delete the file....
<LOGAN> can't confirmation be activated?
<LOGAN> just select file and press delete
<Blazer11> is there a way to change symbolic links in /sys/bus/pci/devices
<kitty_> LOGAN, in Nautilus I think it asks you ,doesnt it?
<mavi-> LOGAN: that moves the file to the trashcan
<lhen> bazhang:  ymessenger gone but ekiga still not running
<mavi-> LOGAN: then it asks you when you empty it
<king> can any one help me with web cam
<mavi-> LOGAN: if you want dialog and delete then use shift-delete
<chazco> I'm trying to download RealPlayer from real.com, but the download wont work... where else can I get it safely?
<LOGAN> before moving to the trashcan I like confirmation lol
<bazhang> lhen: how did you install yahoo messenger? is it in the software repositories?
<Pici> !real > chazco (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LOGAN> cant I switch del and shift del functions?
<chazco> Pici?
<lhen> bazhang:  download rpm from yahoo.com
<lhen> bazhang:  then alien it
<Pici> !alien | lhen
<Pici> chazco: see the private message from ubotu....
<ubotu> lhen: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<chazco> I see it... what about it?
<bazhang> lhen: uh oh
<Blazer11> can someone help me please
<lhen> bazhang:  there were some libraries to be installed which I believe is now the issue
<herbalise> can somebody point me to a valid repo for Avant Windows Navigator and Ubuntu 7.10
<Pici> chazco: the realplayer codes are some of the restricted codecs you can install.
<chazco> Ive got them installed then, they dont work.
<Nikster> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me, my windows installation has become corrupt on my 2nd pc and there was some data on the desktop I need, I'm trying to boot from ubuntu and that works but when i try to access the drive it says "windows is hibernated", i was wondering if theres any way to ignore it as all iwant to do is copy the data to asafe place
<bazhang> lhen: your system may be in big trouble--best to back up important stuff now.
<sidelil> can anyone suggest me a guide (or a program) to have the media center on ubuntu?
<kitty_> Blazer11, whats the problem?
<ikonia> Nikster: join ##windows
<foo25_> ikonia: "Failure registering capabilities with primary security module." "WARNING: Couldn't authenticate user" Perhaps those?
<Blazer11> kitty_ is there a way to change symbolic links in /sys/bus/pci/devices
<lhen> bazhang:  can not - too many modifications now
<Nikster> no i want to use ubuntu to mount the drive
<Nikster> not trying to fix windows
<Nikster> just need the data from it
<ikonia> foo25_: ok, thats pretty serious
<larson9999> capt-rogers, i had a similar issue and testdisk was able to recover for me.
<malva1> elo
<ikonia> foo25_: you've done more than tweak xorg and the host file
<Pici> !mythtv | sidelil
<ubotu> sidelil: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<lhen> bazhang:  sudo ekiga works!
<chazco> Pici - managed to find acopy of the realplayer installer on a backup, will try that and see
<bazhang> Nikster: best to get a knoppix disk or some other rescue disk--this is ubuntu support channel, for those using ubuntu
<Pici> chazco: good luck
<sidelil> Pici thanks
<kitty_> Nikster, can't help you with that, but if I were in your situation I would use Knoppix
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikster: the problem is not the mount, it is the fact that the windows os has it locked down
<Nikster> ah ok thank you, i tried knoppix but it wouldnt even boot, i'll try again
<dcordes> can't be I'm the only one with ps3 on freenode
<qkr> what's wrong when I try to install ubuntu 7.10 64bit version and I get a blank screen after I select "install" from the cd menu
<bazhang> lhen: then it is permission issues after all (which I suggested only about an hour ago :{ )
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikster: I agree with kitty_
<ikonia> kitty_: why use knoppix over ubuntu to mount a windows drive (genuiny curiosity)
<lhen> bazhang:  tks!
<chazco> hmm... Pici - were you refering to the helix plugins as being installed btw? If so then they're not fully compatible with Real player formats (especially some streaming versions)
<lhen> bazhang:  where to look,pls?
<foo25_> ikonia: I don't understand how, because that's all I done, however I just found this as well "ndiswrapper: device eth1 removed" which is my wireless adapter which now isn't working =S
<Pici> chazco: I was, and was not aware of that. Noted.
<Nikster> i was hoping to use ubuntu cos knoppix is not booting, are there any other distros you would recommend
<chazco> Ah ok, that explains it. Thanks anyway :)
<ikonia> foo25_: so your also using ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu  should be able to read the ntfs disks, You may need to manually mount them.
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I have had really good luck with using knoppix on stubborn windows systems
<Blazer11> kitty_ ?
<Dr_willis> Puppy Linux, and DSL are also live cd's worth having in your PC toolbox
<bazhang> lhen: after you used alien and now have to use sudo to launch an application like ekiga, I fear your system may be compromised-- I fear to suggest anything else.
<foo25_> ikonia: I was, yeah
<Peeco> Im using the "The CD image approach" to install ubuntu from my HDD in winXP.  Has anyone used this approach before and had any problems??
<ikonia> foo25_: have a good solid thing about what else you have done
<Peeco> (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows)
<ader10> I've made a grub graphical screen, it's 640x480, in "bolt.xpm.gz", and there's a symlink in /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz to it. When I boot, it gets verrry ugly and has vertical yellow stripes and distorted color. What's wrong with it?
<ikonia> Peeco: I strongly advise you not to do that
<Peeco> Oh
<lhen> bazhang:  noted.  I will see what I can do now
<lhen> bazhang:  tks!
<lhen> bazhang:  will leave now ...
<Peeco> I've figured this seems to be mu only option due to pc limitations
<ikonia> Peeco: that install will not be supported by the ubuntu community
<foo25_> ikonia: Apparently "Failure registering capabilities with primary security module." isn't an error, but a message showing that something is trying to start when it has already been started, and isn't to worry about
<Peeco> ikonia: how come?
<ikonia> foo25_: it is something to worry about.
<ikonia> Peeco: because that is not an ubuntu install method so it's results will not be supported
<king> how can i get yahoo or aol im that works with webcam  for ubuntu
<chazco> Pici - it worked :)
<Pici> chazco: Yay
<ikonia> foo25_: check the modules that are loaded in reference to your hardware
<foo25_> ikonia: I did, ndiswrapper is no longer there. To be honest I think it'll be easiest if I just backup my files and wipe it
<ikonia> foo25_: ok
<LOGAN> how do I search for a file by filename?
<ikonia> LOGAN: find
<ader10> LOGAN: slocate
<LOGAN> ah I found the search button
<Peeco> ikonia: why is the guide in the ubuntu community documentation?
<larson9999> king, i don't think you can.  you can webcam with ekiga nicely though and i hear qnext has a good webcam chat
<ikonia> Peeco: because that is community solution, not an official ubuntu solution
<LOGAN> hmm search doesnt give any results?
<santos_luis> LOGAN: sudo updatedb  and then slocate
<LOGAN> santos from the file manager
 * cMinion hates the nettiquete where exchange of information is kept to absolute survival and general confirmations is a no-go
<ikonia> santos_luis: locate will only search specific file systems
<ader10> I've made a grub graphical screen, it's 640x480, in "bolt.xpm.gz", and there's a symlink in /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz to it. When I boot, it gets verrry ugly and has vertical yellow stripes and distorted color. What's wrong with it?
<santos_luis> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> cMinion: I hate pointless /me comments in a busy channel, please stop
<LOGAN> it is possible so search from the GUI for a file, right?
<ikonia> LOGAN: sure
<Peeco> However the UNetbootin approach is recommended?
<ikonia> Peeco: not by me
<Peeco> I see
<Peeco> Are you aware of any bugs in the aforementioned approach?
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up a test server with feisty, and i created a user that can edit any source code directory by making the user a member of each group and setting the sgid bit. Now the user doies not autohome on an ftp login. How do I autohome the ftp login?
<LOGAN> well search stays empty. seems like it does not seatch subfolders
<ikonia> Peeco: I don't rate the method personally, but thats my personal opinion
<LOGAN> muse be because im using ubuntu in live mode
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: authome ?
<LOGAN> must*
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: do you mean does not have a default home dir in the ftp environment
<Dr_willis> ader10,  those image files have to be of a very specfic size/format/ and pallet. what little i messed with them.. it was a real pain.
<ikonia> LOGAN: ubuntu live mode is a livecd
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: i want the user to end up in /home/user when they login via ftp
<ikonia> LOGAN: there are no real file systems
<LOGAN> ikonia: well i know the file name exist yet it produces no results
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: thats an ftp daemon config
<ikonia> LOGAN: what file
<LOGAN> and yes im on a life session
<LOGAN> a file called system
<ikonia> LOGAN: did you make the file ?
<LOGAN> no its on the drive
<ikonia> LOGAN: have you mounted the drive ?
<Peeco> I'll have to give it a bash as its my only option.  Thanks for the heads up!
<ikonia> LOGAN: ubuntu does not create a file called "system"
<LOGAN> ikonia: its under the list
<enigma_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ikonia> under the list ?
<enigma_> can some one help me?
<LOGAN> ikonia: i did not say ubuntu made that file
<ikonia> enigma_: have you done dpkg --configure -a  like the error suggested
<ikonia> LOGAN: I asked you if you made the file
<jeffMASTERflex> LOGAN:  if you know where the file is, mount the drive you are looking in and find the file
<LOGAN> and I said its on the drive
<enigma_> i dont know where to do it ;:/
<Blazer11> is there a way to change symbolic links in /sys/bus/pci/devices
<ikonia> LOGAN: yes, is the drive mounted
<LOGAN> drives are mounted
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: yup it looks like I can configure that in proftpd.conf. thanks. I can be really thickheaded sometimes.
<ikonia> LOGAN: and in the "search for files" gui what is the "look in folder" set to
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: no big deal, easy to miss sometimes
<Blazer11> hello please someone help me
<ikonia> Blazer11: ask a question then
<Blazer11> is there a way to change symbolic links in /sys/bus/pci/devices
<ikonia> Blazer11: no, /sys is not a real file system
<ikonia> Blazer11: what do you want to change
<LOGAN> i pressed the "search" button and entered the name and pressed the enter key
<LOGAN> look in folder?
<Nestor> Hi all! Can anybody help me? My smbpasswd don't save passwords
<ikonia> LOGAN: what is the "Look in Folder" set to bellow the "Name contains" box
<mrdinkles> Using Gutsy-- When i log in-- The screen takes a while to load, and loads up this IRC channel and a terminal
<mrdinkles> how can i take this off?
<jeffMASTERflex> LOGAN:  there is a little box underneath the search box that says "Look in:" followed by where you want to search
<Blazer11> my video card is on 0001 domain sun system, trying to figure out if there is a way to map it to 0000 so Xorg will see it
<jeffMASTERflex> LOGAN:  by default you were searching in your /home/user folder, not the drive you mounted
<enigma_> i dont know how to do can some one help me plx
<ikonia> Blazer11: don't change it there, just change it in your xorg.conf
<enigma_> plc
<Remanifest> w00t amarok with postgresql
<ikonia> enigma_: the error gives you the exact command to use
<LOGAN> jeffMASTERflex:  i cant see the little box underneath the seach box
<gormux> Remanifest: mpd + mpc + ncmpc
<Remanifest> gormux: What?
<enigma_> its says that the dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ikonia> LOGAN: are you going "Places --> Search for Files" from the gui ?
<ikonia> enigma_: use sudo
<enigma_> ah
<Blazer11> ? how do you specifiy domain 0001 when Xorg will not scan past 0000 and uses PCI: as an alias for 0000
<jeffMASTERflex> LOGAN:  are you at Places/Search for files
<LOGAN> i clicked the search button from within the file browser
<ikonia> Blazer11: is this an SBUS or PCI card ?
<ikonia> LOGAN: use the tool I've suggested
<Blazer11> PCIe
<jeffMASTERflex> LOGAN:  go to Places/Search for files
<ikonia> Blazer11: I'm not sure how PCI-E is mapped to be honest.
<LOGAN> eh?
<LOGAN> why is there a search button then. lol
<ikonia> LOGAN: on the menu go to "places" then "Search for files"
 * LOGAN is confused about how linux works
<ikonia> LOGAN: there is, but you don't seem to be able to use it and I can't be bothered explaining it to you as you can't seem to grasp it
<ikonia> LOGAN: please use the tool I've suggested
<Nestor> People! I'm have a problem with my smbpasswd. Can anybody help me?
<ikonia> Nestor: what is the problem ?
<LOGAN> hmm nvm then. I'll add it to features not working
<ikonia> LOGAN: it DOES work
<ikonia> LOGAN: you just can't grasp how it works,
<ikonia> LOGAN: use the system --> search for files menu
<larson9999> add it to the list of things "i can't grasp"
<ikonia> larson9999: better
<enigma_> thx it works now ^ ^
<Nestor> Ikonia: I'm have home network: Kubuntu 7.10 computer, Mandriva 2008 and Windows XP Home SP2 (laptop) ones. Mandriva and Windows gives access to their shared resources and can connect to other. Kubuntu computer can access to resources of other computers, but don't give access to own folders and files. It ask login/password (even if I want to be connected from itself). I adjust access by means of smbpasswd. A command is executed, but a record in a file /etc/
<Nestor> le is opened for a record!). It is command out: Quote Old SMB password: New SMB password: Retype new SMB password: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE Failed to change password for nestor If to do it through sudo, error diagnostics is not present, but also a record in the file of /etc/samba/smbpasswd is not made. What can I do?
<Hypergraphe> yo
<ikonia> Nestor: it's looking at local host for the password.
<ikonia> Nestor: is that what you expect
<jeffMASTERflex> I can't believe pointing and clicking in the GUI is hard to grasp. Sigh.
<LOGAN> whats to grasp by entering a file name and press return? oh well
<jeffMASTERflex> CLI ftw
<ikonia> LOGAN: it searchs the pwd
<ikonia> LOGAN: as your using a file manager it searches from the pwd
<jeffMASTERflex> *present working directory*
<LOGAN> and not all the folders or inside the folder you're in? Im to much used to windows search I guess.
<Remanifest> jeez this makes a huge difference.
<gormux> jeffMASTERflex: print working directory
<jeffMASTERflex> LOGAN:  using the search from within the file manager only searches the top level directory, not subfolders. Use the Places/Search for Files item to find items in subfolders
<larson9999> LOGAN you can also use grep from the cli
<Dr_willis> LOGAN,  check out the books on ubuntu a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training for a good background un ubuntu :)
<Bentley_> hi all - is there a way to not show mounted filesystems as icons on the gnome desktop?  I've got so many i have no room left!
<gormux> Bentley_: gconf-editor
<mrdinkles>  Using Gutsy-- When i log in-- The screen takes a while to load, and loads up this IRC channel and a terminal
<Bentley_> ty
<jeffMASTERflex> mrdinkles:  go to Preferences/Sessions and unmark both the IRC and terminal from the startup options
<LOGAN> yeah I will also look for tools that are a bit more intuitive and fool proof :D
<iGama> Beardedninja,  see ubuntu-teak
<iGama> Bentley_, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Goodgame> hi
<Goodgame> How would you serv a whisky? cold? cool? whith ice?
<ikonia> Goodgame: this is an ubuntu support channel only.
<ikonia> Goodgame: please take offtopic chatter like that to a more apropriate place.
<Goodgame> ikonia, give me a chan qhere i can ask my question...
<ikonia> Goodgame: any none-ubuntu related channel
<DarkmindTheGreat>  #pcw
<Peeco> #whiskytips
<ikonia> Goodgame: search freenode channel lists for a drinks channel
<Tilllinux>  okay, I've got a question: I've got an ubuntuinstall on hd0,3 (on an external hd) and a windowsinstall on the internal hd (which is hda1).  I assume Windows is on hd1,0. When I try to use this menu entry, it just reads "starting up..." but it doesn't. I don't get any error, e.g. no "partition does not exist" or "device does not exist"
<Goodgame> ok thx
<vincent_> hi all
<vincent_> fr ?
<georgy_28> Tilllinux, : hda1 = hd0,0
<Pici> !fr | vincent_
<ubotu> vincent_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hydester> hi.  i can mount an NTFS partition in ubuntu (gutsy) and write to it fine.  now when i boot back into vista (please, it is not my computer and it came with Vista) it no longer sees the drive.  qtparted recommended to do chkdisk /f, but that can't be done since windows doesn't recognize it as ntfs.  any ideas if this could be fixed in linux so windows will see it again?
<pteague_work> anybody know of a good web panel similar to whm/cpanel for ubuntu?
<ikonia> hydester: define doesn't see the drive ?
<ikonia> hydester: are you sure it's formatted as ntfs ?
<Exploit> hi there can someone help me deleting the files in my trash folder?
<hydester> ikonia, it was NTFS before i mounted and wrote to it in linux
<Sylphid|work> hello all
<Sylphid|work> im having problems umounting a stale nfs mount the -f option just hangs
<ikonia> hydester: boot to linux verify it is ntfs. Then use windows disk administrator to see what it sees the disk as
<ikonia> Exploit: right click on trash can and hit "empty"
<Exploit> ikonia:  theres the problem. in my trahs are files with root ownership ^
<hydester> ikonia, it says NTFS for /dev/sda3, which is the partition in question
<ikonia> Exploit: how did you delete root files
<hydester> i will reboot and see again
<ikonia> hydester: what does it say in windows disk administrator, can it see that disk/partition
<Exploit> ikonia:  i actually dont realy know.. its my laptop and i made some.. well :)
<tim167> can i install ubuntu on a G4 Mac (PowerPC) ?
<ikonia> Exploit: sudo rm in your .trash in your home dir
<ikonia> tim167: you can but the ppc distro is not supported officially any more
<Dr_willis> i have always had issues with PPC linux on my imac. :(
<|bug``|> hi all ..
<tim167> ikonia, ok, and does it work or would it be a waste of time to try it ?
<Exploit> ikonia:  cant find the .trash folder
<ikonia> tim167: should work
<ace> fyi totem is teh suck
<Doom_unleashed> Whats ubuntu sounds like meat sauce D:
<ikonia> Exploit: I've not got a trash folder setup on my desktop so I can't confirm the exact path, but it i will be in your home dir
<Pici> !ubuntu | Doom_unleashed
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails to be usable?
<ikonia> Doom_unleashed: your comments sound like pointless noise, please remember this is a support channel that is very busy
<ikonia> LimCore: expand on your question please.
<bazhang> tim167: how fast?
<Doom_unleashed> ok >>
<Exploit> ikonia:  oh i found something. There are .Trash-0 and .Trash-root
<LimCore> ikonia: for long time ubuntu and debian fail to support european characters needed by probably over 20% of users
<Doom_unleashed> Not pointless though whats ubuntu D=
<LimCore> like PL or CZ or DE characters
<Doom_unleashed> DDDDD=
<Pici> Doom_unleashed: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution.
<sandr-> nice spam hihi :)
<ikonia> LimCore: character support is much much better now
<LimCore> ikonia: how is it better?
<tim167> bazhang, mainly to run some audio editing apps...
<Doom_unleashed> Whats Linux, sounds like meat sauce D=
<larson9999> tim167, i got xubuntu instaled on a g3 imac
<LimCore> ubutnu fails to support characters used by like 30% of people in europe!
<ikonia> LimCore: better character support, more keyboards and locales supported, UTF support etc.
<hydester> ikonia, yes.  it sees it.  just has the drive size but does not say "Healthy" or have a drive letter/label.  so i can't assign it a letter or do anything useful
<LimCore> even win98 was better in that
<ikonia> LimCore: if you don't like it, don't use it
<Tilllinux> georgy_28: no such device or partition
<bazhang> tim167: should be fine; 1Ghz?
<tim167> larson9999 ah cool, and does it work well? what do you run on it ?
<LimCore> ikonia: and me not using it will fix it
<ikonia> hydester: can you use windows tools to check disk it ?
<Tilllinux> I asked in #grub and someone told me, it could be the initramfs hanging
<ikonia> LimCore: no, but it is progressing, I think locale support is excellent
<LimCore> ikonia: not locales!
<ace> dude i have a 233Mhz computer running ubuntu server
<tim167> bazhang, i'm not sure, its not my computers, they are in a school, i think they have some G5's too...
<LimCore> ikonia: ubuntu fails to at all provid CHARACTERS that are used in european coturies!
<bazhang> LimCore: what is the exact nature of your complaint?
<LimCore> *glyphs
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt. when i boot my laptop it boots into gnome just fine
<bazhang> tim167: worth a shot for sure
<LimCore> bazhang: polish, german and other characters are not displayed by default in ubuntu
<Pici> LimCore: They are if your font support them.
<tim167> so where do i get the most recent ISO for ubuntu PowerPC ?
<hydester> ikonia, i think check disk can only be done on fat/ntfs (recognized filesystems)
<larson9999> tim167, runs pretty well.  i set it up as a youngsters gaming/learning machine.  gcompris, tuxpaint, childsplay, and whatever comes with the basic xubuntu.  but i had to find a webpage that told me how to install it as it wasn't super easy.  but those instructions worked with no problems.
<LimCore> Pici: default fonts fails to support them
<ikonia> hydester: it's an ntfs drive
<LimCore> Pici: like in example here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-bitstream-vera/+bug/11180
<Blazer11> im have the problm with ultrsparc multi pci domain and Xorg my video card is on domain 0001 which Xorg wont see, this is supposedly fixed in Fedora, so my question is would it help at all to get the rpm from fedora and convert to .deb, would this fix the problem
<Doom_unleashed> Sarry windows crashed
<Doom_unleashed> Whats Linux sounds like meat sauc D=
<ikonia> Doom_unleashed: please stop this pointlessness now.
<brobostigon> larson9999: which xubuntu version did you put on your imac, i have gutsy on my ibook g3??
<Pici> !ubuntu | Doom_unleashed
<ubotu> Doom_unleashed: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Doom_unleashed: do you have an actual question? if not then please stop
<larson9999> brobostigon, gutsy
<hydester> ikonia, i know.  but windows doesn't know it is.  that was what i was hoping to figure out.  if there is a way to flip a bit or do something to make it happy enough to do its own repair
<Doom_unleashed> It is actual D=
<Doom_unleashed> whats linux tho
<Doom_unleashed> ><
<Pici> !linux > Doom_unleashed (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tim167> larson9999, i would be installing it on 5 or 6 iMacs....
<ikonia> hydester: within windows, no idea, some chaps in ##windows may know a quick solution
<bazhang> Doom_unleashed: stop it
<brobostigon> larson9999: so you installed xfce afterwaerds.
<Doom_unleashed> Whats kernal?
<larson9999> brobostigon, no, i installed xubuntu
<kbrooks> bazhang, why are you asking him to stop
<ewook> Doom_unleashed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LimCore> Doom_unleashed: it's like windows, except it fails to support national characters used in half Europe for example;  but it's free and not tied to companies... read about linux, ubuntu
<ikonia> Doom_unleashed: http://www.tldp.org will teach you the basics about linux systems and assocated topics
<hydester> ikonia, i will try.  you know, i figure the ##windows guys would be like "you shouldn't have tried to use linux."  figured somebody here may know and have more empathy for my situation
<larson9999> tim167, i'd google installing ubunutu on imac
<Pici> LimCore: please dont.
<ewook> LimCore: it's a matter of setting the correct locale...
<hydester> ikonia, thanks for giving it a shot :)
<ikonia> hydester: there are some good guys in ##windows
<ikonia> hydester: sorry but windows isn't my think
<ikonia> thing
<Doom_unleashed> whats gimp?
<LimCore> ewook: did you ever read the bug report?!  locale is correct, but the font is broken (missing glyphs)!  and such uselles broken font remains to be default font! what the... the mind boggles
<ikonia> Doom_unleashed: this is getting tedious now. Please stop
<tribaldata> Doom_unleashed: graphical editorcreator like photshop
<ace> yeah other then the 30min i spent installing it ... it just sits on my drive wasting space
<bazhang> kbrooks: just look at what he is saying and you will know
<ewook> LimCore: sorry no I didn't. but, since I live in one of those countries -  and have no issues I don't really get it.
<Doom_unleashed> whats giiimp??
<Blazer11> im have the problm with ultrsparc multi pci domain and Xorg my video card is on domain 0001 which Xorg wont see, this is supposedly fixed in Fedora, so my question is would it help at all to get the rpm from fedora and convert to .deb, would this fix the problem
<KIndyTry> bonjour
<brobostigon> gutsy can be difficult on a mac,
<Doom_unleashed> WHATS INKSCAPE
<kbrooks> Doom_unleashed, we answered.
<ace> Gnu Image ManipULATION pROGRAM
<LimCore> ewook: orly?  then view my PDF attached on bottom on bug report and perhaps comment
<KIndyTry> erf
<Doom_unleashed> whats whats...
<Doom_unleashed> whats windows
<ikonia> Doom_unleashed: please leave.
<MenZa> sigh
 * LimCore sense a ban comming
<ace> ban time
<larson9999> someone can't kick Doom?
<ewook> LimCore: stupid question - but where is your report?
<bazhang> kbrooks: ? clear now?
<kbrooks> bazhang, nod
<xalanthyr> Hey, i got a question. In my concole  i always had text like this: "lukasz@lukasz:~$ ", now after i reinstalled ubuntu i got "lukasz@(none):~$ ". What's wrong?
<LimCore> ewook: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-bitstream-vera/+bug/11180   look on PDF on bottom,   try to write ó ż ź  using bitstream sans
<danroj> ikonia,
<LimCore> xalanthyr: perhaps /etc/hostname ?
<xalanthyr> LimCore: what do you mean by /etc/hostname ?  i'm still pretty dumb at linux...
<pastor> Could someone help me get VCL working on Ububtu, or the shortest rout to watching a DVD?
<jay1> i got a ?,why is it when i use adept updater,knemo spawns another instance,is that a but in gutsy?
<jay1> bug
<LimCore> xalanthyr: btw, you can get polish language help on ##poland
<xalanthyr> pastor: write "sudo apt-get install vlc" in console
<bazhang> pastor: vlc?
<bonkers-matt> pastor, did you try "sudo apt-get install vlc"?
<LimCore> xalanthyr: sudo echo "lukasz" > /etc/hostname
<Blazer11> cmmon guys i know there are peeps in here way smarter than me when it comes to linux, can someone please help me
<brobostigon> also install libdvdcss
<ewook> LimCore: lol. Sorry, but ya - a font is missbehaving :) good notice.
<Dr_willis> I dont thinl vlc can play encrypted dvd's by default under ubuntu.
<tho1> pastor for dvds you will also need to install libdvdcss (or I think it is libdvdcss2 now)
<LimCore> ewook: hmm? what did you ment?
<tho1> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<pastor> xalanthyr, I have don that, but when  run VLC, it simply gives me a blip, and then goes blank. Thoughts?
<tho1> man....I'm good
<ewook> LimCore: I thought there was a bigger issue than just a bad fontpack.
<ace> configure video outup
<kbrooks> !info chess
<ubotu> Package chess does not exist in gutsy
<kbrooks> !find chess
<ubotu> Found: 3dchess, brutalchess, dreamchess, dreamchess-data, emacs-chess (and 11 others)
<bazhang> pastor: go to www.medibuntu.org follow the instructions on how to install libdvdcss2 done ready to play!
<xalanthyr> pastor: <brobostigon> sudo apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<LimCore> ewook: the default font pack is broken
<LimCore> and the other fonts are awfull
<LimCore> numbius is very narrow and strange
<LimCore> dejavu sans is very very light (like 0.5 pixel -> gray)
<ewook> LimCore: oh, it's the default one? then I see the issue.
<bazhang> LimCore: if there is a support issue you have then ask away :}
<Pici> LimCore: Coming here and complaining about it isnt very constructive.
<Blazer11> help me please! someone anyone
<LimCore> bitstream sans missies ó and other glyphs
<LimCore> and dejavu/bistream serrif.. well, are serrif
<LimCore> Pici: I even made a nice test case! and reproted bugs
<larson9999> LimCore, guess you'll have to use windows
<ewook> LimCore: default were I might ask tho
<kbrooks> um
<xalanthyr> LimCore: when i wrote, what you said :"sudo echo "lukasz" > /etc/hostname" i get "bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied". What's wrong?
<LimCore> ewook: kde desktop, everywhere, openoffice
<kbrooks> larson9999, not very constructive either
<ewook> LimCore: ah, gui-wise ^^
<LimCore> xalanthyr: strange... did you entered your password as asked?
<Pici> LimCore: That bug report says that the fix  was released...
<xalanthyr> LimCore: didn't asked me for password
<LimCore> Pici: what does it mean exacly?
<kbrooks> um, how do i access the extra packages from a find <package> command
<larson9999> kbrooks, sure it was.  the point was showing how it's not constructive to be unconstructive
<LimCore> xalanthyr:  become root with   sudo su   and then do echo .......  or just eidt /etc/hostname
<kbrooks> ubotu says (x more packages)
<Pici> LimCore: It means that it was fixed in 2005.
<LimCore> Pici: so why it is still broken in recent 7.10 ?
<Pici> LimCore: Perhaps either thats not the right bug report or it wasn't really fixed.
<LimCore> yes, perhaps they failed to fix it
 * LimCore is mazed by size of this failure
<xalanthyr> LimCore: now i got root@(none):/home/lukasz#
<LimCore> ~10% of users can't use their nationall characters and noone fixes it? wow, OS model works
<LimCore> xalanthyr: did you edited the /etc/hostname?
<Pici> LimCore: Perhaps you are the first person to report it. Let me look launchpad for a few.
<LimCore> xalanthyr: did you edited the /etc/hostname ?
<LimCore> Pici: there are several simmilar reports
<xalanthyr> LimCore: don't think so
<Blazer11> i have a specific prob with ubuntu, Xorg and sunblade, can someone direct me to the right channel for this kind of question
<LimCore> xalanthyr: echo "lukasz" >  /etc/hostname     and then start a new shell
<LimCore> xalanthyr: (open a new term, or re-login etc)
<xalanthyr> LimCore: damn, i do what you say, but i still got "lukasz@(none):~$" or "root@(none):~$"
<Blazer11> ikonia do you know where to ask
<Pici> Blazer11: Perhaps #ubuntu-server ?
<Blazer11> Pici thanx
<tim167> where do i find an installer CD for ubuntu PowerPC ? thanks !
<Pici> !ppc | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bazhang> !ppc
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how do i prevent openssh server from timeouts?
<tim167> Pici thanks
<juliflip> is there an easy way to connect to an external monitor?
<Dr_willis> UBUNTUISLOVED,  check the sshd config files?
<lukewarm> How do i stop gpm?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks
<Pici> lukewarm: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<crush_groove>  !gpm
<crush_groove> !gpm
<crush_groove> looks up\
<UBUNTUISLOVED> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm you mean?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: they do the same thing.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> need that added to your bot
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ohh sorry didnt see that pici
<UBUNTUISLOVED> just seen those !'s going along
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: Its okay
<LimCore> xalanthyr: try joining ##poland for help there perhaps its more comforatble?  /j ##poland
<crush_groove> sorry UBUNTUISLOVED
<x-X-x> how do i update alsa?
<rangef1nder> what do I need for mp3 playback?
<^root^> i am having some problem in streaming google videos, i have installed codecs, and firefox plugins, still it doens't display anything..
<crush_groove>  pici what type of drectorys/files can be invoked.. is there a rule to that command . do they need to be active inits..etc? h
<linxeh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lukewarm> Pici, no. I am running X but dont have a mouse. How do I get rid of the cursor? I think it is gpm, not gdm
<Dr_willis> juliflip,   You are referng to an external monitor on a laptop? or 2 monitors on a desktop machine?
<juliflip> external monitor connected to a laptop
<juliflip> vga connection
<alanbshepard70> I've been having problems when I try to burn data DVDs with ubuntus 7.10 built in burning software along with others I later downloaded from the repos. Literally every other disc becomes a coaster with the message "unhandled exception". Is there something I'm doing wrong  is this a bug? I cycle the tray after a burn and insert a blank disk and do everything I know with little luck. Any ideas?
<crush_groove> !invoke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invoke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> alanbshepard70: check /var/log/messages
<linxeh> ^root^: install the flash plugin
<crush_groove> nodz
<Pici> crush_groove: invoke-rc.d <tab>
<Pici> lukewarm: gpm (if thats what its called, I cant remember) is only for the ttys , not for X
<crush_groove> Pici thank you .,. that rox
<^root^> linxeh, already done that...
<burn_> hi guys, youtube videos arent playing properly on my newly installed Ubuntu. any help?
<^root^> walla! its working
<^root^> burn_ they are on mine ...
 * LimCore takes a hit from the bong :-&
<burn_> ^root^: do i need to update my flash drivers or soemthing
<alanbshepard70> ok new problem, the linux version of my start menu just disappeared. Is there a shortcut key I just managed to press?
<Pici> LimCore: Thats not appropriate here.
<lukewarm> Pici, ok tnx anyway
<^root^> burn_, install totem, and firefox if not already, install w32codec, install totem plugin for firefox, and install flash player
<soundray> Guys, can you recommend a way to thoroughly test a hard disk?
<Pici> !flashissues | burn_
<ubotu> burn_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LimCore> Pici: hmm ok...   so I drink beer;  better?
<shiroc> we are paramore
<^root^> alanbshepard70, create a new panel, right click and add to panel the menu bar
<LimCore> alanbshepard70: alt+f1
<PEYOZ> hi
<PEYOZ> hello
<alanbshepard70> ^root^ thanks I had just found it.
<LimCore> hi PEYOZ
<Mall> «shiroc» ha-ha)
<^root^> alanbshepard70, hmmm nice...
<ramrebol_> hola a todos
 * crush_groove trys that 'tab' thing with all kinds of lines
<Pici> !es | ramrebol_
<ubotu> ramrebol_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<spriggan> Don't suppose anyone here can help me with my wireless adapter ? or know anywhere that can ?
<alanbshepard70> linxcheck I just checked /var/log/messages and it has no helpful info all it says is....  Dec 27 00:37:31] -- MARK --
<ramrebol_> ubotu: mm..  in spanish nobody has been help me
<brobostigon> !ask | spriggan
<ubotu> spriggan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bazhang> spriggan: what card?
<Pici> ramrebol_: This channel is only english though,.
<spriggan> its a belkin usb adaptor, f5d7050 , rt73 chipset i think or n
<MasterHacker> hey i need some help
<MasterHacker> i need to setup a vpn server
<g00se> What system does Gutsy use to (dis)allow hosts' access? I don't think it can be using hosts.allow
<MasterHacker> can help me anyone ?
<Turistu> can help me anyone ? to setup a vpn server ?
<bazhang> spriggan: are you using gutsy? 7.10
<spriggan> 7.06
<bazhang> 7.06?
<spriggan> 1sec
<iGama> 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Feisty
<ramrebol_> Pici: thaks
<Mall> ktonit' po russki govorit? ))))
<spriggan> yeah thats the one ..
<bazhang> !ru Mall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru mall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> ugh
<g00se> !ru | Mall
<ubotu> Mall: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mall> ok)
<bazhang> spriggan are you on that machine now?
<spriggan> Yup
<linxeh> g00se: hosts.deny ?
<linxeh> Turistu: look at openvpn?
<bazhang> spriggan: usb dongle or built in wireless
<spriggan> usb dongle
<linxeh> Turistu: or freeswan
<Turistu> i look at openvpn can i don`t know how to configure all
<g00se> linxeh: Well allow is empty and deny is set to ALL:Paranoid yet i can still ssh to it...
<bazhang> spriggan: is the dongle inserted into the computer now?
<spriggan> yup
<linxeh> g00se: you know what Paranoid means ?
<K4k-laptop> If I compile my own kernel, that means I can't use the restricted drivers packages anymore correct?
<linxeh> g00se: it matches any host whos forward lookup doesnt match its reverse lookup
<linxeh> g00se: ALL:ALL would block everyone
<bazhang> spriggan: open up a terminal and tell me what lsusb says about that card (dont paste here, just tell me)
<david_J> K4k-laptop: yeah... modules wont match the kernel you are using
<Myszpies> kto polak
<g00se> linxeh: Ah thanks. I guessed otherwise ;-)
<K4k-laptop> david_J, is there a way to make them match?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<linxeh> g00se:  man hosts.deny  - has a list of all the values you can use
<Myszpies> hi
<david_J> K4k-laptop: you can blacklist the modules and use fresh ones compiled for the kernel you are using
<Myszpies> all
<david_J> K4k-laptop: use the same kernel source tree ubuntu used
<vasilisa> i just did something stupid. My cd roms arent mountiing correctly because i deleted the mount points under /media that looked like files and tries to replace them with folders to mount to, so it would look cleaner.... now its saying stuff like it cant read the dvd because i might not have permission, and K3b cant even mount it .
<vasilisa> any help would be appreciated.
<Myszpies> i have problems
<g00se> linxeh: I'm actually trying to determine why CUPS won't allow me to connect, despite apparently OK settings in cupsd.conf
<david_J> K4k-laptop: which may work if you need a specific module the ubuntu kernel lacked
<bazhang> spriggan: you still want help?
<Mall> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Myszpies> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<K4k-laptop> david_J, well, I would just like for suspend to work, but I have the ATI proprietary driver problem with suspend, is it work re-compiling to use SLUB or is there another fix?
<spriggan> Yeah sorry, which bit did you want of what it displayed ? ID, Device ? Bus ?
<david_J> K4k-laptop: I can't tell you.. I gave up on ATI a long time ago
<bazhang> rt2500, rt61 soemthing like that spriggan
<K4k-laptop> david_J, I don't blame you, I would too given an option, thanks anyway
<g00se> linxeh: Does Gutsy log failed connection attempts?
<vasilisa>  i just did something stupid. My cd roms arent mountiing correctly because i deleted the mount points under /media that looked like files and tries to replace them with folders to mount to, so it would look cleaner.... now its saying stuff like it cant read the dvd because i might not have permission, and K3b cant even mount it .
<bazhang> Myszpies: just clikc on the link
<david_J> K4k-laptop: all you can do is try
<spriggan> 1 sec
<TIRC_8134> ciao
<K4k-laptop> david_J, yea, I'm thinking I'm going too, I have tried before but then I couldn't get my wireless drivers working again because I wasn't able to figure out how to build the proper modules for it
<david_J> K4k-laptop: can what you are trying to compile be compiled as a module?
<brobostigon> vasilisa: change the permissions on the mount points so that your user has access.??maybe?
<Myszpies> bzhang:link??
<vasilisa> brobostigon: i thought of that, it didnt work
<K4k-laptop> david_J, I'm not sure actually, I'm trying to change it from using SLAB to SLUB
<david_J> K4k-laptop: For a module all you need is the kernel-headers package
<bazhang> #ubuntu-pl Myszpies
<x-X-x> how do i update alsa on my comp
<david_J> K4k-laptop: I haven't read up on what you are trying to do
<brobostigon> vasilisa: no idea then.
<david_J> K4k-laptop: but are you given a patch?
<vasilisa> "Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)"
<david_J> K4k-laptop: for the kernel sources?
<vasilisa> :(
<K4k-laptop> david_J, there is a problem with the current ATI proprietary drivers that makes suspend not work properly because the 7.10 kernel uses slab now instead of slub which was used in 7.04
<K4k-laptop> but 7.04 has it's own set of problems with ATI
<TIRC_8134> #11	646M	  National-Treasure.2.Il.Mistero.Delle.Pagine.Perdute.2007.iTALiAN.TELESYNC.XviD.CD1-SiLENT.tar
<david_J> K4k-laptop: what wireless card you have?
<K4k-laptop> david_J, IPW3945
<bazhang> TIRC_8134: not here please
<ace> K4k-laptop, what are you doin here
<vasilisa> What does this mean: Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<ace> <-- JimmyRidge
<vasilisa> Its a xine message
<Myszpies> ej moge pobrac aktualizacje ja mam linuxa botowanego z plyty
<Myszpies> ej
<Myszpies> jest ktos
<david_J> K4k-laptop: I donno if that is in the kernel source tree..
<K4k-laptop> ace: trying to fix the suspend bug with ATI proprietary drivers
<MyszpiesPL> ej
<MyszpiesPL> jes
<MyszpiesPL> s
<MyszpiesPL> s
<Pici> MyszpiesPL: syop
<Nicke> !pl > MyszpiesPL
<MyszpiesPL> s
<MyszpiesPL> s
<SpookyET> Eye of Gnome is not opening my image files. It says, "not an image." Nautilus generates thumbnails and firefox opens them. Maybe, they have corrupt exif date. Is there a tool that can fix them?
<K4k-laptop> david_J, when I did it for debian I had to get the source and compile it manually
<david_J> K4k-laptop: may need to build a specific module for it after you compile the kernel you want
<ace> hibernate sorta works for me but sound doesnt come back on
<david_J> K4k-laptop: Makes sense
<reportingsjr> How do I switch drives in terminal?
<vasilisa> Im so good at screwing things up enough that no one has an answer
<ace> oh wait duh nowonder suspend doesnt work for me i dont have a swap yet
<david_J> K4k-laptop: You need to blacklist any restricted modules you used previously, and try the modules for the kernel you compiled
<vasilisa> I STILL havent ever been told why the heck k3b wont list tracks of DVDs to rip since i upgraded to Edgy Eft.
<vasilisa> i sure do miss that
<Jack_Sparrow> vasilisa: How about deleting the mount points you created and trying to manually remount them
<brobostigon> !mountpoints | reportingsjr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoints - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<david_J> K4k-laptop: I had a simular problem with my wireless card...  I didnt need to recompile a whole kernel
<vasilisa> Jack_Sparrow: They're deleted. They auto mount nto my desktop o.O
<K4k-laptop> david_J, the problem isn't the wireless card
<reportingsjr> brobostigon: So much for that..
<david_J> K4k-laptop: but the madwifi driver needed a patch for a particular chipset
<vasilisa> Jack_Sparrow: I did that too, no good
<david_J> K4k-laptop: I know that
<joanki> i accidentally installed xine and now want to remove it
<joanki> how do i do it?
<reportingsjr> brobostigon: Any clue how? I've got all my songs on an external hd, and want to use grep on it.
<david_J> K4k-laptop: but with kernels all kernel modules must match the kernel it came from
<nixnoob> sudo apt-get remove xine
<vasilisa> joanki: aptitude remove the package
<K4k-laptop> david_J, I just haven't been able to get the card to work again after compiling the custom kernel...but I haven't tried it since I figured out how to make the modules in debian
<david_J> K4k-laptop: Whether you are compiling a module
<brobostigon> reportingsjr: each drive is represented in the file system by a mountpoint, type df in the terminal, and iit should tell you each drives mountpoint.
<david_J> K4k-laptop: you have your kernel headers right?
<Jack_Sparrow> vasilisa: No OS is so perfect that a creative user cant mess it up...  That isnt a bad thing... just a fact of life
<K4k-laptop> david_J, yea
<reportingsjr> brobostigon: Ok, thanks
<joanki> ow do i do that vasilisa sorry, i tried
<joanki> i did sudo rm xine
<joanki> and it didn't work
<david_J> K4k-laptop: You may have to check something
<vasilisa> joanki: sudo aptitude remove xine
<joanki> thanks
<vasilisa> Jack_Sparrow: Then im awful creative :D
<bazhang> spriggan: I have to go for a moment; perhaps someone will help you with this
<joanki> i never saw the word aptitude before.... thanks
<brobostigon> reportingsjr: df will only show mounted drives.
<vasilisa> Jack_Sparrow: At no tim do i ever have a stable OS of any sort.
<WGGMk> trying to install VMWare Server Console.. but I DO NOT want to run it as root/sudo everytime.. I just want to be able to run it as my regular user (which is the sudo user but im sure you follow me)
<david_J> K4k-laptop: there are 2 simlinks in /lib/modules/`uname -r` that point to the kernel source tree they are called build and source
<vasilisa> This is maddening.
<vasilisa> i cant even play my dvds
<david_J> K4k-laptop: Also read the documentation on the module you are trying to build... It may look for the headers at /usr/src/linux where linux is a symbolic link to the src tree
<reportingsjr> brobostigon: What do you mean?
<vasilisa> much less rip them
<david_J> vasilisa: you need libdvdcss
<vasilisa> david_J: Thats not the problem. i have that
<brobostigon> !mount | reportingsjr
<ubotu> reportingsjr: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<reportingsjr> brobostigon: ! isn't the answer for everything..
<joanki> sorry vasilisa but my when i hit a video link on firefox, it still tries to oipen xine
<joanki> how do i make it stop doing nthat?
<joanki> i want to install mkplayer
<joanki> mplayer
<vasilisa> joanki: That means that firefox has a plugin for xine
<joanki> how do i remove it
<joanki> that was the one that i installed
<vasilisa> joanki: same way, but i dunno the package name
<brobostigon> reportingsjr: i cant explain it, look it up in wikipedia, it difficult to explain.
<reportingsjr> brobostigon: Gotcha
<joanki> is there a way i can pull up a list of all the pacikages installed on my computer?
<joanki> through terminal?
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<Pici> joanki: dpkg -l
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > joanki
<larson9999> joanki, you can save that and use it for reinstalls if that's the list you 'like'
<vasilisa>  joanki - xine-plugin
<joanki> thankssssss
<vasilisa> joanki: sudo aptitude remove xine-plugin =)
<joanki> THANKS!!!!
<joanki> got it larson9999 , good idea
 * vasilisa is able to help anyone but his own, crazy, OS-destroying self.
<larson9999> joanki, i mean to have it automatically use that list so you don't have to install them all manually.
<joanki> larson9999, i've got to tell you though, there's dozens and dozens and dozens of programs there that i know i did not install
<vasilisa> Alright, can anyone post their fstab so i can see the DEFAULT mount points of cdrom drives?
<Pici> joanki: Most of them probably just came with the system.
<Pici> vasilisa: fstab varies from system to system
<joanki> right
<slugone> liux doesnt natively support rar archives ??? :S
<joanki> i just had a text document
<fkbnam> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<brobostigon> vasilisa: the normal mountpoint for cdrom is /cdrom
<larson9999> joanki, probably thousands.  but you installed them.  just didn't specify them
<joanki> where i wrote them all down as i  chose them
<Pici> vasilisa: Probably mounted in /media/cdrom/ though
<vasilisa> Pici: I understand that, but i need something u.u
<fkbnam> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<joanki> oh i see
<fkbnam> http://learntoc.blogspot.com/
<slugone> how can i un rar it says archive type unsupported
<sparr> how can i connect to a "normal" cisco vpn?  that is, one that windows xp connects to with no special configuration.
<bazhang> fkbnam: not here
<k2> join Jimmy Page
<vasilisa> I just need a fstab to look at
<Cursed_6_ds> Hi! my ubuntu hangs when i try to view a streaming video. Firefox consumes 100% resources. I have each and everything installed and fully updated system.
<vasilisa> i dont quite grok them
<larson9999> Cursed_6_ds, flash?
<reportingsjr> Is there an mp3 manager for ubuntu? Like itunes, I just want a place to see all of my mp3s mashed together. Would be nice.
<vasilisa> reportingsjr: AMAROK
<joanki> gotta go thankx all
<Cursed_6_ds> larson9999, thats installed as well
<iGama> reportingsjr, listen, atunes,
<Jack_Sparrow> vasilisa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49846/              for what it is worth
<Pici> !rar | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<iGama> exile, rhytmbox ( the one install by default )
<vasilisa> Thank you Jack!!!
<larson9999> Cursed_6_ds, no, i mean are you talking about flash videos lucking up on you
<reportingsjr> vasilisa: Amarok? I'll try it out :)
<vasilisa> reportingsjr: I love Amarok.
<reportingsjr> What the.. Would here be a reason I can't view any folders with mp3's in them now?
<vasilisa> reportingsjr: It can even sort your files and auto rename them based on meta info, placing them into directories :D
<reportingsjr> "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<vasilisa> thats odd
<Jack_Sparrow> larson9999: Please choose more family friendly adj...
<reportingsjr> vasilisa: I just want them all together, way too many!
<vasilisa> reportingsjr: its good for anything.
<reportingsjr> vasilisa: Yeah, I wonder what's going on..
<Cursed_6_ds> larson9999, i am talking about youtube, which is a flash video as i guess
<MikeH> Anyone know what Windows/Super + R does?
<MikeH> I just pressed it, thinking of the run box
<socketbind> hi, upon startup I get an error dialog "Failed to initialize HAL" totally randomly
<MikeH> and everythings gone "fuzzy"
<socketbind> and i have no idea on how to fix it : |
<reportingsjr> vasilisa: I'm thinking about going out today and buying a new HD, SATA is the newest type right, the fastest?
<socketbind> when this happens automount dies too
<larson9999> Cursed_6_ds, yeah, try as i might flash still locks up all my computers at some point.  although, it's usually just certain videos or seems to be random.  not as bad as it used to be.
<vasilisa> reportingsjr: I have SATA and its awesome, so yes
<vasilisa> reportingsjr: Although IDEs  cost more now since they're going away
<Jack_Sparrow> vasilisa: If it helps I have sata too... plextore
<reportingsjr> vasilisa: Odd, I have 3 ides, 2 20 gigs and 1 40 :)
<nixnoob> reportingsjr, you probably want the 3.0Gbps SATA
<MikeH> nwm
<nixnoob> SATA II
<MikeH> *nvm
<Cursed_6_ds> larson9999, same happens to konqueror. and even to other streaming sites, which arent flash.
<reportingsjr> nixnoob: What would be the price of a 100gb one?
<reportingsjr> at staples :D
<Cursed_6_ds> like one for real media...
<WGGMk> When installing VMWare Server Console, it will NOT let me run the install script unless im a super user.. After installing it (with sudo) it will not let me run vmware-server-console unless im I user sudo.. How can I install this so that it shows up in my Applications and doesnt require sudo from terminal??
<larson9999> Cursed_6_ds, all i can say is let me know if you get it fixed :)
<socketbind> any idea on the "Failed to initialize HAL" error dialog? i have no idea from where it is originating
<nixnoob> reportingsjr, you are not understanding the 3.0Gbps is the transfer speed.
<ironfoot> ok I've read what I needed to read out agile and began to install but I get this Error can you help me with this:->http://rafb.net/p/sXlkTz84.html
<Cursed_6_ds> larson9999, do you have the same problem?
<reportingsjr> nixnoob: No, I understand, and WOW! 3.0Gbps!? Talk about fast!
<Remanifest> Within Synaptic, if a program has the Ubuntu logo next to it, what does that mean?
<larson9999> Cursed_6_ds, maybe.  flash locks my system up tight about 5 or so times a day.
<equinux> Alguien podría contestarme en castellano a poder ser qué está ocurriendo con nautilus cuando provoca que el procesador se ponga al 60% sin conseguir salir de mi carpeta personal. Solo ocurre cuando intento salir de ella con las teclas de navegación
<sigma> does anyone here know how to share the internet connection if im using a usb modem? i have the internet working on my pc, just can't share it. i want to share it to another linux pc
<marcioapf> !es > equinux
<marcioapf> equinux, read the private message from ubotu =)
<k2> simk
<reportingsjr> Uh oh
<reportingsjr> I fucked something up
<k2> neee
<k2> iam simk
<sigma> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<k2> spanish
<nixnoob> anyone running gusty on a Asus c90s?
<Remanifest> Hm, anyone know what that means...?
<equinux> gracias marcioapt
<WGGMk> When installing VMWare Server Console, it will NOT let me run the install script unless im a super user.. After installing it (with sudo) it will not let me run vmware-server-console unless im I user sudo.. How can I install this so that it shows up in my Applications and doesnt require sudo from terminal??
<socketbind> WGGMk: right click on the applications menu, edit
<socketbind> and a new item and prepend gksu on the command
<socketbind> like gksu vmware-server-console
<wols_> WGGMk: set it suid root for example
<reportingsjr> I can't even run file browser thingy. It says it's starting up, then shuts down.
<Cursed_6_ds> WGGMk, use gksu
<unravel> have you added yourself to the vmware group, if there is one?
<ketrox> j #ubuntu.tn
<WGGMk> wols_: socketbind: Cursed_6_ds: so other then changing the file permissions on the installed binaries, there's no way to run it as a normal user?
<socketbind> WGGMk: try adding yourself to the vmware group if there is such a thing
<unravel> WGGMk: go to System > Admin > Users and groups. is there a VMware related group? if so, add yourself.
<LOGAN> does ubuntu live cd have FTP app?
<WGGMk> socketbind: unravel: thanks guys/gals
<brobostigon> logan: nautilus
<WGGMk> this community is the best... *tips hat*
<LOGAN> is nautulus preinstalled on life cd?
<socketbind> of course it is
<unravel> LOGAN: if youre using Ubuntu, yes.
<socketbind> it is an integral part of gnome
<unravel> nautilus is GNOME's file manager
<brobostigon> logan: nautilus is gnome file manager,
<Tilllinux> is there an app to convert with a wacom tablet written words into text?
<LOGAN> but I need an FTP application
<sparr> whatis the vpn client gui for gnome?
<Tilllinux> something like a hand-writing recognizing text
<Tilllinux> äh
<Tilllinux> app ;)
<brobostigon> logan: nautilus does do ftp
<cuteharez> LOGAN
<cuteharez> use fireftp
<nixnoob> cuteharez, he wants to kno if the livecd has ftp
<Buyydee> how do I make a starter from this command?  export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre && matlab &
<unravel> cuteharez: he's asking fore something that's on the live cd
<socketbind> any idea on how to fix or debug the "Failed to initialize HAL" message I get randomly upon startup?
<Flaky> hi
<cuteharez> its included
<cuteharez> i remember
<cuteharez> oh live cd no
<cuteharez> on unbuntu itself there is
<Remanifest> Within Synaptic, if a program has the Ubuntu logo next to it, what does that mean?
<socketbind> Buyydee: MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre matlab
<Buyydee> socketbind: thanks
<unravel> LOGAN: from the live cd, in gnome > go to Places menu > Connect to server , select ftp
<foso> hey all, i just got awn, and want my normal toolbar to be gone, when i click autohide its still there, i can delete it, but if i do that will i be able to get it back?
<socketbind> Remanifest: it means that it is supported by Canonical
<Remanifest> socketbind: And that means it's supported by Ubuntu?
<unravel> LOGAN: if you *need* something else, you can also search Synaptic and install, though anything you install will not last after a reboot.
<WGGMk> quick question... What exactly is the difference between gksu and sudo?
<Remanifest> socketbind: Not that I necessarily need it for the system to operate properly?
<maybeway36> gksu is optimized for graphical apps
<maybeway36> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<unravel> WGGMk: sudo is for the command line, gksu/gksudo set up graphical environments properly
<socketbind> Remanifest: it is just simply supported by ubuntu, it may a cruicial or not cruicial system component
<unravel> if you launch a GUI app with sudo, you *may* eventually run into issues.
<LOGAN> unravel thanks but I dont need additional downloads atm :)
<WGGMk> maybeway36: unravel: thanks
<sparr> how can i access the gnome network manager from kde?
<WGGMk> should of tried the bot first eh
<Remanifest> socketbind: MySQL would be non-essential, correct?
<socketbind> Remanifest: unless you want a database server installed
<Buyydee> socketbind: i get the error "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal" if i make a starter "program in terminal" and normal "application" does nothing at all
<unravel> sparr: do you have GNOME installed alongside KDE?
<unravel> if not, you'll need to install it.  nautilus, at least. i'm not sure what nautilus depends on.
<Sir_Sid> when you use the -d option with aptitude, where does it download the package
<Remanifest> socketbind: Alright, cool, thanks :P -- I prefer PostgreSQL, but I wasn't sure if MySQL was used by something essential.
<sparr> unravel: yes
<Buyydee> socketbind: normal "application" gives me "Failed to execute child process "MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre" (No such file or directory)"
 * LimCore is amazed by size of ubuntu failure to provide fonts that doesn't suck
<socketbind> Buyydee: that is kind of strange, maybe someone is more knowledgeable on it
<socketbind> i have never experienced such a problem
<Buyydee> socketbind: i've tried it some time, but i can only get it to run from the terminal, even scripts don't work...
<unravel> sparr: yes? you have GNOME installed alongside KDE? or yes something else?
<unravel> LimCore: what's so sucky about the included fonts. not all are bad.
<sparr> unravel: yes i have GNOME instealled alongside KDE
<Remanifest> socketbind: As I understand it, Synaptic tells me whether other programs depend on a package I'm trying to remove, right?
<socketbind> Remanifest: yeah, it will always warn you
<Buyydee> is there anyone else who might know how to start the following command with a launcher? export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre && matlab &
<Remanifest> sweet, so no worries then :)
<vasilisa> Well im lost. My cd drives simply willl not mount correctly
<unravel> sparr: ok, then nautilus should be *somewhere* in your KDE menus. not being a KDE user, i cant tell you where. you can launch it from the command line with 'nautilus' though
<socketbind> well Buydee, i have googled the stuff and it seems that you get this when something is deeply broken with some device nodes
<unravel> minus the 's
<vasilisa> What are those little files in /media i deleted that said "cdrom0" and "cdrom1" but werent driectories?
<unravel> vasilisa: those are mount points.
<Moby> Hallo
<socketbind> vasilisa: those were mount points ...
<socketbind> : )
<_LoneCrow> I heard that centos is better server package.. is this true?
<vasilisa> okay... how do i get them back?
<vasilisa> :(
<Buyydee> socketbind: the problem is the incompatibility of compiz with java-6 i understand. the terminal command works around this like a charm and i'd love to do this with one click. i don't understand a word of what you just told me, sry :)
<sparr> unravel: thanks.  found the applet, nm-applet
<Jack_Sparrow> _LoneCrow: THis isnt the place for that type of question  try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<LOGAN> is wine preinstalled on live cd?
<maybeway36> LOGAN: no
<unravel> nm-applet? i thought you wanted gnome's file manager.
<Buyydee> socketbind: the ubuntu is quite fresh installed and i didn't mess conciously with "deep" stuff
<LOGAN> awe
<vasilisa> unravel / socketbind : Can they be remade?
<maybeway36> you can install it with synaptic
<maybeway36> or "sudo apt-get install wine"
<unravel> vasilisa: try sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 && sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<christia1> hi.
<LOGAN> im using live cd
<vasilisa> unravel: That makes folders, and try as i might i cant get the cds to mount to them
<maybeway36> you can install stuff when running live cd, it just goes away when you reboot
<Kufad> i have downloaded opera for my ubuntu.. but it doesnt seem to run flash. How do i make it running flash ?
<FastZ> Hey folks, I'm having problems getting sound to work on an HP Pavilion dv6626us laptop that's running Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy.  I have read a lot of information and have noticed that a lot of people have had sound problems with the HP dv6000 series laptops.  This particular model uses the ICH8 family onboard audio device.  Anyone in here can point me in a good direction to figure out a fix for this?
<socketbind> Buyydee: i'm not too certain that the stuff i have found would fix your problem : | maybe you can disable compiz for the time being?
<unravel> vasilisa: CDs have never automounted when you've put them in?
<socketbind> i personally disabled it because i think it is a bug parade
<Jack_Sparrow> Kufad: flash is broken.. and even the fix will not help if you are running opera
<david_J> FastZ: You may need to compile alsa yourself
<vasilisa> unravel: Yeah, to those mount points. But not to those folders. I have to select "open" to mount it there, any other option leaves it mounted on my desktop!
<david_J> FastZ: What is the moudle you are trying to use?
<Kufad> so i cant run flash in opera??
<vasilisa> unravel: And it mounts to desktop regardless
<socketbind> it seems so, it is pretty much broken kufad, maybe an older ver
<Jack_Sparrow> Kufad: Not at this time
<unravel> mount points are folders.
<socketbind> i think only the latest has this thing
<vasilisa> unravel: These weren't
<unravel> vasilisa: are you sure that it's *mounting* to the desktop, and not just showing the icon there?
<vasilisa> unravel: They looked like link files
<Jack_Sparrow> Kufad: You can try the fix, but it could come back to bite you later when the real fix comes down
<Kufad> okay.. but i tried firefox.. it said i needed flash plugin. I selected adobe flash.. but it didnt load it.
<vasilisa> unravel: I dunno, it shows the icon on the desktop, yet i cant find it in /media/cdrom0 or cdrom1
<Kufad> so i tried gnash, but that seems not to work properly on for example youtube
<Jack_Sparrow> Kufad: Read the /topic
<unravel> vasilisa: hmm. my link is cdrom but cdrom0 and cdrom1 are the directories themselves.
<vasilisa> i found out that my cd drives want to mount to hdc and hdd
<Kufad> ok
<socketbind> any idea on why acoustic management absouletly doesnt work with my harddisk? : |
<vasilisa> unravel: my links are gone.
<Buyydee> socketbind: i know this solution and it works, but my workaround starts matlab with compiz running, i'd just like to bring this into a starter
<FastZ> david_J:  I've read where one individual did just that and it failed to fix his problem.  I haven't tried that route yet, so I won't rule that one out.  I'm not sure what module I'm trying to use.  Just trying to get the sound to work.  The output for lspci | grep Audio is 00:1b.0 Audio device:  Intel Corp. 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mediabuntu> hi all
<david_J> FastZ: if it is snd_hda_intel, I had to download the latest alsa and install and pass some options to the module
<vasilisa> What i did was erased the two link-like cdrom files and made cdrom0 and cdrom1 directories, then changed fstab so it mounted there.
<david_J> FastZ: looks like mine
<vasilisa> After that, DVDs wont run, Xine finds some sort of errror
<vasilisa> even VLC just quits
<Buyydee> another thing concerning launchers: i need to start the following command (java -Xms24m -Xmx30m -jar gwtb.jar) from the folder the file is located, probably due to bad programming in java. otherwise some icons don't appear. can i make the launcher change its working directory to a specified one and then launch the command above?
<FastZ> david_J:  was there a set of instructions that you followed or did you know what you were doing?  this is the first time I've had to troubleshoot sound on a laptop running linux so I'm partially in the dark on this
<mediabuntu> any one seen the vista volume mixer. i works really nice the whole idea just works.
<spowers> i did a kernel upgrade and it broke my initrd, which now hangs during boot with little indication of what the problem might be. version 2.6.22-14-generic.  my subsequent attempts to fix the problem have resulted in losing my working initrd.bak file, so now i can't boot at all.  suggestions welcome
<unravel> vasilisa: what are the permissions like in fstab?
<david_J> FastZ: I lost the bookmark for it.. In fact I got the answer from a SuSE forum
<_LoneCrow> I consider that on topic.  What are the pros and cons .. why is Ubuntu Server better than Centos?  I'd like to know we are going ot make a decision soon.  I like ubuntu for the great community support and documenation..  why do peopoe like centos better?
<vasilisa> unravel: Um... i still don't quite get fstab so...
<david_J> FastZ: google lead me there
<vasilisa> unravel: atm there's no listing of either cdrom because i just removed them
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > _LoneCrow:
<jrattner1> Question: Why does flash play in firefox even though I used firefox's "Install Missing Plugins" to install flashplugin-nonfree??
<socketbind> Buyydee: i think you can use: "cd /dir; java -jar stuff.jar"
<spowers> _LoneCrow: people like centos because their bosses say they do, or because their vendors say that RHEL is the only choice.
<Buyydee> socketbind: i'll try that
<unravel> vasilisa: next time you edit fstab, or any system file... copy the original first :P
<vasilisa> unravel: how is /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   austo   defaults        0       0
<spowers> people who want to get some work done generally like ubuntu better.
<vasilisa> unravel: yeah, i know. thought i had tihs
<maybeway36> auto not autso
<vasilisa> yeah i just noticed that
<_LoneCrow> What about ubuntu support for apache and tomcat?  How does Ubtuntu run that on a semi large scale on a server?
<unravel> vasilisa: mine looks like: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<Pici> _LoneCrow: You might get some more specific server questions answered in #ubuntu-server, fyi
<Remanifest> What do you guys think of Slackware??
<unravel> something tells me /dev/hdc is so not your cd drive
<unravel> Remanifest: i think it's offtopic :P
<reportingsjr> weeeeee
<Jack_Sparrow> Remanifest: PLease ask that if #Ubuntu-offtopic
<vasilisa> unravel: so /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660     user,noauto,exec 0      0
<reportingsjr> Connecting my bros half stack amp to my computer :D
<socketbind> Remanifest: my friend worships it like a deity, i dont know i dont think it is so great
<vasilisa> unravel: That should mount devicce hdc with full rights?
<spowers> is kernel breakage ontopic?
<socketbind> but yeah i shut up it is offtopic
<_LoneCrow> Oh didnt even know there was an ubuntu-server channel thx
<unravel> vasilisa: only if your cdrom is /dev/hdc ... and hdc would be a hard drive.
<maybeway36> hdc is a cdrom on my debian system
<vasilisa> unravel: For some reason it wants to mount my cdrom drives as hdc and hdd
<macabro22> Salut
<vasilisa> *shrug*
<Buyydee> socketbind: this doesn't work. the 'child process' issue again when running it in terminal and normal 'application' seems not to be able to use the command 'cd', it reports 'unknown command'
<Jack_Sparrow> spowers: Questions about your ubuntu install are always on topic
<unravel> vasilisa: weird. yea, that should probably work then
<FastZ> david_J:  does this look somewhat like what you had done?  http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=27776#
<geonerd> exit
<Buyydee> socketbind: i just had an idea, i'm going to write a script, locate it in the desired folder and create a launcher for the script, that might work
<spowers> a kernel update from the main archives generated a bad initrd and my thinkpad will no longer boot.  has anyone else had that happen to them?
<phosphoricx> I have a sound that is repeating in ALSA, I tried restarting ALSA, but it returns. How can I flush ALSA?
<unravel> spowers: surely you have an older kernel you can boot with?
<macabro22> guys I wanna report a bug
<socketbind> Buyydee: that always should work, a perfect place would be /usr/local/bin or ~/bin but i think you already know that : )
<joanki> i want to play a real player video.... it requires real player... what can i use to wtach it?
<macabro22> how do I do that?
<vasilisa> unravel: The source cant be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<maybeway36> try vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> spowers: It happes alot to people that have used automatix or envy scripts to install things more than any other reason
<joanki> ok
<slugone> i have a rar file and when i try to unpack it, it says unsupported archive type
<Buyydee> socketbind: thanks for the tip, it's located in /usr/local/bin/tb :)
<unravel> vasilisa: at this point i have no idea. sorry.
<LOGAN> can next version of ubuntu please include filezilla as ftp client
<Jack_Sparrow> spowers: Both of those are very bad ideas/scripts by the way
<ithicine> slugone: sudo aptitude install unrar
<vasilisa> maybeway36: it just crashes
<spowers> i would never, ever use those
<ithicine> slugone: then try unpacking again
<vasilisa> This SUCKS
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar > slugone
<slugone> 10-4
<daniele_982> hello all someone know the program xmodmap?  this is the ouput of evtest http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49851/ but i not understand hot associate it to xmodmap
<slugone> wait
<slugone> which method
<ArabEyes> jonaki . mplayer is not bad
<david_J> FastZ: not really
<spowers> my sources.list is as installed by the gutsy installer, only i use a closer mirror
<slugone> ill try both
<david_J> FastZ: I can tell you to get alsa-driver > 0.15, alsa-utils, alsa-oss
<joanki> ArabEyes, it doesn't work
<slugone> :p thx guyz
<joanki> maybeway36, vlc doesn'tt work either
<spowers> and since the new kernel version was basically the same as the old one, only there was a packaging difference, it didn't keep the old version
<extern> is there a way to divide my internet bandwidth equally between various programs? If I'm downloading something, I can barely browse the internet, because all the speed goes for the download
<jrattner1> Question: Why does flash play in firefox even though I used firefox's "Install Missing Plugins" to install flashplugin-nonfree??
<david_J> FastZ: but I'll need to look up what options you have to pass to the module
<socketbind> FastZ: i dont know if it is helpful but there are some backported modules avaiable, and among them there is snd-hda-intel
<FastZ> david_J:  I guess I'll keep searching around a bit then.
<spowers> also, i had an initrd.bak, but i tried to dpkg -i the linux-image package again and now i've got a bad initrd and a bad backup initrd ;/
<ArabEyes> jonaki , i tried it and it works
<socketbind> the name of the package is linux-backports-modules
<socketbind> maybe it helps
<ArabEyes> jonaki , try then the realplayer
<daniele_982> hello all someone know the program xmodmap?  this is the ouput of evtest http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49851/ but i not understand hot associate it to xmodmap
<FastZ> david_J: I've already installed the linux-backports-modules and that doesnt seem to make a difference
<david_J> FastZ: Once you know what options to pass to the module is the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<vasilisa> unravel: Okay, i tried putting one in,and when it gave me the option of what to do i chose "open with kaffeine", gt the same error... but NOW, it's not mounted on /media/cdrom0, yet it is open on the desktop!!!
<david_J> FastZ: you should be good
<FastZ> thanks, i'll try that and see what happens
<vasilisa> whats this: DMA disabled on device LITE-ON - DVDRW LH-20A1H
<sparr> how can i get the gnome network manager applet (nm-applet) to show up in my kde panel or system tray?
<david_J> FastZ: I'll nopaste my file to give you a idea... maybe there'll be some documentation in the alsa-driver tree
<unravel> vasilisa: open a terminal, type mount  ... see where it's mounted.
<david_J> FastZ: to help you out on what options need to be passed
<david_J> FastZ: http://rafb.net/p/Bk7k7Q32.html
<vasilisa> unravel: i clicked open and it mounted. /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,user=vasilisa)
<socketbind> FastZ: have you read the info avaiable in the ubuntu wiki about your notebook?
<tribaldata> anyone ever use tiger ? the security tool ?
<david_J> socketbind: I did.. and nothing there worked for me
<joanki> has anyone tried real player for linux?
<vasilisa> .... man, im going to just reinstall linux if this keeps up
<david_J> FastZ: All I can do is tell you what I did
<daniele_982>  this is the ouput of evtest http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49851/ but i not understand hot associate it to xmodmap
<vasilisa> Actually i should... yah.... why not
<socketbind> daniele_982: maybe this helps: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work#xmodmap_configuration
<vasilisa> i miffed tihs one anyway
<joanki> i downloaded realplayer for linux from the internet.  it is a .bin file.  it is on my desktop.  how do i install it now?
<FastZ> socketbind:  I have dabbled around a bit in the wiki for this notebook but haven't read thru thoroughly.
<daniele_982> socketbind: the problem is that i not understand what is the code that i must take by evtest
<dredhammer> hello i just enabled fglrx rebooted and now ubuntu says there is no xv support available for the graphics card
<Ripfox> Hello everybody
<socketbind> joanki: make it an executable, it is easy to graphically but i have a localized gnome : |
<FastZ> david_J:  thanks for the link
<Ripfox> I am from the Ubu forums, first time really using irc
<socketbind> daniele_982: i forget the entire thing on how to make them work sorry, but there was a applications that made this easy, cant recall the name
<tribaldata> Hi Ripfox just ask your question  :)
<joanki> socketbind, i have no idea what that means!
<joanki> how do i make it an executable
<socketbind> using console you would do something like: chmod +x real-player.bin
<Ripfox> I have no questions...just here to listen learn and chat
<socketbind> just substitute the filename
<arte_> hello, there is a problem and i need to find out and kill a process which slows pc down
<socketbind> if you have problems using the console
<tribaldata> Ripfox: Excellent enjoy then :)
<bikini_girl> is there any channel for jsp errors or servlet errors ?
<arte_> plz cud u tell me a cmd
<socketbind> then right click on the file, select permissions
<socketbind> and select executable
<joanki> k
<brobostigon> arte_: top
<Pici> Ripfox: General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic fyi, no problem with you just listening though.
<david_J> FastZ: your wirless card work too?
<LOGAN> where do apps install on live cd and how to browse it?
<arte_> brobostigon, ta
<spykedtomato> hey all
<daniele_982> socketbind: but if i paste the return of pression of the key you are able to understand what's the keycode?
<calamari> hi
<Tyczek> hey... what's are those apic errors on end of document? http://www.wklej.org/id/96210026b3
<joanki> socketbind, i did the right click thingy but it doesn't open
<socketbind> LOGAN: they will get installed on a ramdisk, you can browse which ones are installed by using synaptic package manager
<FastZ> david_J:  the wireless worked out of the box perfectly.  the only thing I have noticed that's borked is the sound.  Have read that the built-in webcam doesnt work out of the box but that's not a big issue right this minute.  Sound is though, so I'm trying to figure that out
<spykedtomato> anyone familliar with gtkpod? I'm trying to figure out how to sync the master playlist from a folder and INCLUDE all subfolders - but I'm snagged...
<calamari> which feisty package creates the file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic  ?
<socketbind> joanki: but why do you want to use realplayer? : |
<arte_> brobostigon, just one more question alternate to file roller to unrar archieves faster and with no pc slow
<socketbind> calamari: the kernel image package should do it
<soundray> calamari: should be linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<arte_> plz :)
<calamari> okay thanks
<brobostigon> arte_: no idea sorry
<phosphoricx> anyone know how to list the processes which are using a module?
<arte_> i found out it fr slowed it
<arte_> when was unraring
<joanki> socketbind, so i can watch dirty sexy money online
<joanki> and it only plays in real player
<arte_> ok anyway u helped me alot
<FastZ> thanks for the help david_J and socketbind.  much appreciated.  I gotta get going though.  again, thanks.
<arte_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hussain> hiii
<hussain> I need help about a good html css ide pls
<socketbind> FastZ: good luck with that stuff
<FastZ> thanks
<arte_> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<joanki> socketbind, any other suggestions =)
<hussain> I'm used to use visual wb developer on xp ...is there an equivalent?
<joanki> i gots to watch my desperate housewives, too =)
<socketbind> i hate that intel allowed manufacturers to have several dozens codecs, now it is hard to support them
<socketbind> well let me test if it even works under linux joanki
<joanki> it does
<socketbind> ah only viewers from the united states
<socketbind> wonderful
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joanki> haha
<joanki> you're not in the us?
<ciao> lol
<socketbind> joanki: not really : ))
<joanki> it takes SO long to make everything work on my ubuntu but i'm sure over time it will get easier
<socketbind> i'm not sure that the watered down and old real player 10 version that you can get on linux would work with this
<socketbind> maybe there is a package for it, that should be eaiser to install
<socketbind> boom
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki: sudo apt-get install mozilla-helix-player    is supposed to install a player that will play those files... per  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Juhaz> intel allowed? wtf? you think every application should need an explicit approval from intel before it can be run?
<joanki> Jack_Sparrow, thankSSSSSS
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki: Google is your friend..
<joanki> Jack_Sparrow, too many friends at once is 2 much to handle =p
<joanki> new to all this
<TehBrandon> Ok, I installed vista and then ubuntu 7.10 (in that order) and for some reason it defaults to booting vista...no grub screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki: JUst a suggestion.. but until you get more comfortable with ubuntu.. you might want to stick with the official repos..
<ompaul> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<soundray> TehBrandon: then grub failed to install. Do you have more than one hard disk?
<Juhaz> got to say those dumb bots are very well named
<joanki> Jack_Sparrow, but i don't want to get used to them.... i want to learn how to use terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki: You can use the terminal and still stick to the official repos
<jonas22> hi guys, I've got a problem wrt 7.10;  I have installed the Neutral cursors via the 'system->settings->appearance' install button, but when I chose them, I get cursors from different themes depending on what widget I am using
<pastor> Does anyone know where my 'crossover' bottles are stored in Unbuntu?
<spykedtomato> anyone familliar with gtkpod? I'm trying to figure out how to sync the master playlist from a folder and INCLUDE all subfolders - but can't figure it out - when I sync it only syncs the files in the main dir and not the subs...
<socketbind> Juhaz: erm, not really. with intel hda cards, the card can have several dozen codecs and none of them are properly supported and are proprietary
<joanki> Jack_Sparrow, sorry to ask, but i installed the mozilla -helix player
<socketbind> like conexant, realtek and etc.
<joanki> but first, how do i make it my default player
<joanki> second, how do i even OPEN it?
<joanki> ok i found a way to open it
<bmk789_> how do i find out if im using a tickless kernel?
<joanki> it's called helix
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl...
<jonas22> so basically, although I have "neutral" selected in the Pointer section of 'appearance preferences', i still see cursors from the DMZ (Black) theme
<RedHeron> ttfn
<TopherHunt> Can anyone tell me how Gutsy treats Intel X3100?
<TopherHunt> Can I do desktop effects etc?
<TopherHunt> Can anyone tell me how Gutsy treats Intel X3100?
<bottiger> how do you encrypt your home and swap partition? which program would you recommend?
<socketbind> well i think it should work as intel develops the linux driver topherhunt
<brobostigon> !patience | TopherHunt
<ubotu> TopherHunt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jonas22> my Intel 915GM/GMS/GML works well w/ desktop effects if that's any indication
<socketbind> lemme check it if it is supported
<LOGAN> aarg a small crash
<larzen> can anyone tell me where I enter the ESSID in Ubuntu when setting up wifi network?
<LOGAN> where are apps installed and when will the firefox flash (and other plugins) issue be corrected?
<socketbind> larzen: networkmanager just lists it, if you want it with iwconfig then: iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid
<larzen> I am coming from the Gentoo world and the Ubuntu linus is a little different
<larzen> socketbind - what about if I want it to load up on startup?
<socketbind> i think it can be done in /etc/network/intefaces
<soundray> larzen: manual GUI setup: System-Administration-Network - click on the interface - select Properties
<Ktron> Where does NetworkManager log to? I'm failing to connect to an openvpn vpn and I'm trying to find the logging
<mirak> hi
<larzen> soundray - the properties or "settings" are grayed out.
<larzen> soundray - mind you, I am in a ubuntu-live cd.
<socketbind> Ktron: i have it in /var/log/daemon.log
<socketbind> pretty verbose
<mirak> is there a way to copy files on a USB pen or whatever in a logical order ? It seems my autoradio takes files in the order they are wrote on the filesystem, and not alphabetically. That's anoying :/
<LOGAN> hello?
<banet436> Hi to everyone!  Which program may I use to burn a set of VOB, IFO, BUP files, to create a Video DVD?
<gmarotta> 6hi logan
<soundray> larzen: then your first stop should be Network Manager. Double click the icon next to the volume icon on the upper panel.
<GHOST> hello
<LOGAN> i guess i need to reinstall win98SE if I ever hope to get any work done again
<soundray> larzen: sorry, I meant right-click
<mnlchcn> hola a todos
<GHOST> buenas tardes
<larzen> soundray - perfect. I see the wifi network there.
<larzen> I see my access point.
<mahrellon> I need some help. I need shut down X and install a driver through a TTY (I think it's called TTy atleast) but when I try "gdm stop" or "init 3" or just switch to a tty (ctrl+alt+2) I always end up with a blank screen and a blinkin cursor to my upper left. Any ideas what I can do to solve this?
<LOGAN> where are apps installed on live cd please. and is there any word on the firefox plugin issue?
<soundray> larzen: then you should be connected already
<maybeway36> mahrellon: boot in recovery mode
<jonas22> does anyone know, about the X cursors?
<socketbind> LOGAN: what are you trying to accomplish?
<socketbind> many apps just install icons in the applications menu
<mahrellon> maybeawat36: lol I didn't think of that! Thanks m8. :)
<jonas22> i would really prefer to use the Neutral theme but when hovering over certain widgets I drop back into DMZ (Black)
<LOGAN> socked I need to extract info from an xml thats is installed witrh an app in live mode
<jughead> I just installed kubuntu gutsy on my laptop and I remember reading something about ubuntu messing up laptop hard drives.  Was there a fix or what should I do or look for?  thanks!
<gmarotta> since yesterday my Keyboard of my toshiba M105 when I press space it a p pears the letter p
<LOGAN> and I want to see what i uploaded actually works
<mahrellon> maybeway36, Sorry for missspelling your name. And thanks again :)
<maybeway36> youre welcome
<mahrellon> =)
<larzen> yep! thanks!
<LOGAN> flash, gnash, java, all those plugins cannot be installed on live mode
<gmarotta> and so on  press h a p pears 6h
<socketbind> LOGAN: well, installed apps have a special structure, can you tell the name of app?
<GHOST> tats normal
<soundray> jughead: ubuntu does not mess up hard disk drives
<larzen> oh man.. this is great it usually takes me 2x 3x as long to get it working in gentoo
<LOGAN> its filezilla
<GHOST> lolyep
<LOGAN> but I just need to know where live mode puts them
<LOGAN> what folder or something
<dorkface> Hi all.  What would be the best point-to-point file transfer protocol in terms of minimal overhead?  rsync?
<jonas22> larzen: :)
<socketbind> soundray: there was actually something like that with the power management of the drives
<gmarotta> in both 7.04 and 7.10
<soundray> jughead: some people believe that hard disks suffer from frequent spinning up/down. In truth, laptop hard disks are built for that.
<GHOST> LODAN its usr bin apps i think
<gmarotta> any  hel p
<jonas22> dorkface: what kind of overhead;  network overhead?
<dorkface> jonas22: yes
<LOGAN> GHOST:  and how to navigate to there?
<banet436>  Which program may I use to create a VideoDVD from a set of VOB, IFO, BUP files?  GnomeBaker doesn't work.
<jughead> so the spinning up and down is unavoidable soundray ?
<GHOST> LOGAN use yor window manager
<soundray> jughead: if you're worried, you can look at /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf and change the timeout before it spins down HDs
<TehBrandon> Ok, I installed vista and then ubuntu 7.10 (in that order) and for some reason it defaults to booting vista...no grub screen.
<soundray> jughead: or disable spindown entirely
<GHOST> LOGAN nautilus for ubutnu
<Tilllinux> btw.: is there a mail service that provides email adresses like "@ubuntu" or "@linux" ?
<jonas22> most protocols designed for that have equally small amt. of network overhead;  i'm not sure how rsync's built in one compares, but ftp is pretty light
<soundray> TehBrandon: then grub failed to install. Do you have more than one hard disk?
<Elorri> Hello, I'd like to ask for help regarding my Wifi connexion with ubuntu, is anyone can help me ?
<TehBrandon> Yes
<LOGAN> GHOST:  sure but I dont know where to find user bin
<Tilllinux> TehBrandon: try changing the harddisk priority in the bios
<GHOST> LOGAN im on xp now so :s
<soundray> TehBrandon: use my nick, so I don't miss your reply. Don't follow Tilllinux advice just yet...
<LOGAN> GHOST: lucky you
<zkjellberg> Question: Anyone know of any HD tv tuners supported in linux?
<Odd-rationale> I have some extra buttons on my laptop. How can I fond out the "name" of the button so that I can map it to something useful?
<GHOST> lol ty
<jughead> soundray, it looks like I only go into laptop-mode on batteries (which is uncommon for me) so I guess I'm good to go!  thank you kindly
<soundray> TehBrandon: use the RecoveringUbuntu... link in the factoid (private message) and make sure grub installs to the first drive in the system
<soundray> !grub > TehBrandon
<slugone> got a question.......i wanna turn off my comp but im downloading a torrent how do i open my torrent and make it resume after a restart......i dont see the torrent program as "clickable" item
<LOGAN> im on live cd. an app installed but dont know where to look for it
<soundray> jughead: yw
<LOGAN> probably on ramdisk or something
<soundray> LOGAN: what did you install?
<socketbind> but what kind of xml file do you need from filezilla?
<maybeway36> slugone: i use ktorrent which is a full-featured bittorrent client
<LOGAN> soundray:  I installed filezilla and trying to find the folder after importing the windows xml
<maybeway36> maybe try just leaving the incomplete data onthe disk and ,maybe it will let you resume
<slugone> im using the one that comes pre installed...how can i open it ?
<socketbind> LOGAN: maybe ~/.filezilla
<slugone> maybeway36: ill get that after :D
<maybeway36> slugone: not sure... never used gnome bittorrent
<spykedtomato> In gtkpod I'm trying to figure out how to sync the master playlist from a folder and INCLUDE all subfolders - but can't figure it out - when I sync it only syncs the files in the main dir and not the subfolders... I'm using gtkpod 0.99.10 on kubuntu gutsy with libgpod 0.6.0 with my iPod Classic 160Gb
<LOGAN> socketbind: file browser, how to
<Odd-rationale> slugone: alt+f2 "bittorrent"
<socketbind> how to do that in a file browser?
<Ktron> socketbind, You win, found what I needed there
<Ktron> socketbind, thanks
<spykedtomato> I'm willing to use another prog to sync my ipod if it will sync files when i make changes...
<LOGAN> i really would like to find the xml file :)
<slugone> ty
<Odd-rationale> slugone: Wait. wrong command...
<slugone> kk
<socketbind> well logan if it is created by filezilla as its own configuration file, it must be in something like ~/.filezilla
<hypn0> Odd-rationale: I think xev does that
<LOGAN> I dont know where ~ is or how to browse to it
<Odd-rationale> slugone: it is gnome-btdownload
<soundray> LOGAN: in a terminal, type 'find ~ -mmin -120' (this shows all your personal files that have changed during the last two hours)
<Tilllinux> soundray: however, that's the problem I'm experiencing as well... I installed windows on an internal hd (hda1) and linux on an external usb (sd... something... however, for grub it's hd(0,3)) but If I put in a section for a windows boot to grub, I think it hangs with initramfs (as I assume windows is on (hd1,0)). It just reads "Starting up..." but it doesn't... if I use different options (like hd1,2 it just says, "Partition doesn't exist")
<Odd-rationale> hypn0: What is xev?
<slugone> yea ....i never installed a client and im using 7.10
<cookie> hello
<kaminix^> Ought I use the highest compressionlevel available when compressing flac files? Is there any downside to using --compression-level-8?
<cookie> what is PCM
<calamari> in order to use a SATA hd for root, do I also need to compile in SCSI stuff?
<LOGAN> soundray: do you mean I cannot use the file browser to navigate to the correct app folder.>?
<zarathu> Fresh, clean Gutsy install.  Ran the updates as required and enabled restricted video drivers.  GDM will not start.  I'm using an 8800GTS
<hypn0> in terminal, will tell you what key you press
<soundray> Tilllinux: if windows is on hda1, the grub name for that partition is (hd0,0)
<larson9999> is it me or does nautilus keep getting worse?
<Odd-rationale> slugone: You can also go to edit menu - > internet and enable bittorrent.
<zarathu> and the libwfb IS there.
<cookie> hello, what is PCM
<soundray> LOGAN: you can, but it may be in a hidden folder
<Tilllinux> soundray: if I use hd0,0 grub will say, that this partition doesn't exist
<Condoulo> cookie- I think PCM is your speakers audio. Do you have realtek sound?
<Condoulo> *audio
<soundray> Tilllinux: you have to use the (parentheses)
<cookie> I do no tknow what do I have
<LOGAN> soundray: how to unhide all hidden folder and files then
<cookie> I just want to fix my sound
<Tilllinux> I know
<socketbind> Odd-rationale: have you tried keytouch?
<cookie> when I play music loud...it goes low quality
<soundray> LOGAN: why don't you do what I suggest first
<LOGAN> ah found the show hidden files
<Condoulo> cookie- in the sound mixer, try turning the Line volume all the way down
<Condoulo> cookie- and then try testing your sound.
<LOGAN> soundray: well i assumed its somewhere accessible like Program Files on windows
<soundray> Tilllinux: is Windows on /dev/hda1 ?
<deadlock> Is there a way to have sound from dif apps going to dis sources, like MUSIC/background to speakers and Ventrilo/other going to headset
<Tilllinux> soundray: yes, I think so
<Odd-rationale> socketbind: well, it's not on my keyboard. it's an extra button. I just want to know what's its name.
<soundray> Tilllinux: you didn't put a space before or after the comma?
<calamari> deadlock: do you have more than one sound card?
<phosphoricx> I have a sound that is repeating in ALSA, I tried restarting ALSA, but it returns. How can I flush ALSA?
<socketbind> Odd-rationale: well it should generate key events, on my asus notebook the keys do acpi events but they are mapped as keys i think
<mirak> is there a way to copy files on a USB pen or whatever in a logical order ? It seems my autoradio takes files in the order they are wrote on the filesystem, and not alphabetically. That's anoying :/
<socketbind> like the disable toucpad one, or the screen lock button
<cookie> which one?
<Tilllinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cookie> Alsa or OSS mixer
<Condoulo> cookie- ummm.... alsa.
<Hoxie> I received this error this morning: Error- artsmessage- Sound Server Fatal Error: Error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (operation not permitted). And if I try to play mp3 or ogg, the player freezes and I cant play any sound???
<cookie> what is the difference between them
<Hoxie> Does anyone have any clue of where I could start to fix this?
<calamari> I love how people ask a question then leave
<socketbind> mirak: i guess nobody knows
<Condoulo> cookie- I have no idea. o_O As long as my sound works, I could care less. I just noticed that sound quality can be very low when the line volume is high.
<deadlock> calamari: No i do not.
<socketbind> mirak: but well copying it one by one should accomplish it huh? :D
<Odd-rationale> socketbind: does keytouch tell you the name of the button? I'm trying to use gconf-editor to map a button to a script. I just want to know the what the button is called.
<mirak> socketbind: certainly
<calamari> deadlock: then how could you even plug in the speakers and headphones at the same time?
<mirak> socketbind: but I would rather kill myself
<soundray> mirak: if you copy multiple files with cp, they should arrive at the destination in alphabetical order. Use cp -v (verbose)
<socketbind> ahh sorry, odd-rationale then you should use xev that someone advised
<phosphoricx> cookie: alsa
<Merlin> who builds the install CDs for ubuntu?  I have a question about the kernel config on them
<deadlock> calamari: Uh. Most PC's newer PC's have a headphone port in the front/more easily accessible location.
<Odd-rationale> socketbind: OK thanks.
<Odd-rationale> /me never heard of xev.
<socketbind> i used it but it is very verbose, and my brains turn inside out on the topic of these multimedia keys and stuff thingies
<windsor1> er, =) misstyle
<soundray> Merlin: ask your question here. You will be redirected if appropriate
<calamari> deadlock: yeah but that just plays the same thing as in the back.. either that or you have to set a jumper for either front OR back
<calamari> deadlock: I suppose one option is if you have surround sound, then maybe you can use the surrounds as a second out?
<Hoxie> Anybody have any clue on a 'Sound Server Fatal Error'?
<Merlin> Where can I get a copy of the .config file for the kernel on the Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 alternate install CD?
<Merlin> Also are there any special patches used in this kernel besides the one here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/source/linux-source-2.6.22
<soundray> Merlin: if you boot it, it should appear in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Vampire> Hi, is it the Ubuntu Support IRC Chat??? :o
<soundray> !ubuntu | Vampire
<ubotu> Vampire: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Vampire: Yes sir.
<brobostigon> vampire: yes
<Merlin> soundray: there is no /boot and no /proc/config*
<Vampire> thx YES
<elijah> hi
<x3roconf> hi
<Vampire> Äh i got a little small problem
<elijah> anyone good with VMware install?
<jonas22> speaking of booting the ubuntu installer did not recognize that i had made a /boot/ partition and messed up the grub config
<Vampire> i found much solutions with google but all Crack's
<LOGAN> flash plugin does not work (oh btw, don't use Gnash, at least not yet)
<calamari> Merlin: locate the linux-image-(...).deb file, it is in there
<jonas22> but i'm still stuck on this cursor problem;  i've installed my own set of cursors, and when I select them for use, I get different cursors hoving over different widgets
<Onyx> How can I change the name that appears in the top panel on Gnome?
<elijah> <elijah> hey search forums for "how i got flash to work"
<Merlin> calamari: can you point me to the right website or ftp site?
<MYRM1D0N> any idea when the bug with installing flash for firefox will be fixed?
<brobostigon> logan: gnash is my only flash option as i have a mac, and it doesnt work very well.
<cookie> crap
<soundray> Onyx: System-Administration-Users and Groups (change the full name)
<cookie> I fucked up my sound
<calamari> Merlin: you have the cd, right?
<Pici> !language | calamari
<ubotu> calamari: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Merlin> calamari: yes
<LOGAN> i just read the flash bug is fixed but wont be released untill april next year O_O
<mirak> soundray: they don't, I would ask otherwise. cp doesn't take in alphabetical order, unless you use * but it won't recurse.
<calamari> Pici: excuse me
<evan__> hey how can i get writing rights on my fat partition?
<calamari> Pici: that'd be cookie
<Vampire> Is there a Standard Root Password in ubuntu v.5.10 PC
<LOGAN> brovodtigon well gnash is far from actually compatible yet
<brobostigon> even_: mount as rw.
<elijah> i got flash to work for linux
<Pici> calamari: Sorry about that.
<socketbind> bye
<cookie> could somebody help me fix my sound...tell me how much to raise each bar?
<Vampire> rw?
<brobostigon> even_: man mount
<cookie> I really suck at sound
<x3roconf> nice to hear
<brobostigon> rw = read write
<calamari> Merlin: okay, go ahead and put in the cd
<Vampire> aha
<LOGAN> i did some easy tests and talked to the def. many issues remain
<Vampire> sry, im a complet newbie
<Onyx> soundray: It's telling me that I'm using an invalid character.  Is there any way to get it to accept it?  (it's a comma)
<Merlin> calamari: i think i found it
<Merlin> calamari: is this it: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-image-2.6.22-14-server_2.6.22-14.47_amd64.deb
<calamari> Merlin: then go to the directory where it is mounted and do: find . -name linux-image-*.deb
<deadlock> calamari: Not always in the alsa mixer you can pick multiple dif channels. So i didnt know if it was possible with the software mixer to do anything like that. Just a question sorry for wasting your time.
<x3roconf> i have nver had any sound issues with ubuntu lol
<Merlin> calamari: oh excellent
<Merlin> calamari: thank you
<evan__> hey how can i get writing rights on my fat partition?
<calamari> Merlin: yw
 * BernardB Reboot.
<cookie> hello
<cookie> could somebody please help me fix my sound...I messed it up!
<cookie> I do not know what I need to fix or what I broke
<brobostigon> even_: read manpage on mount, that will tell you.
<calamari> Merlin: then you'll need to extract data.tar.gz .. beware, it extracts to the current directory, so make a directory for it first
<Spitz> hi all
<windsor1> cookie: do you know how to use a terminal?
<cookie> yes
<windsor1> cookie: try alsamixer
<cookie> I have alsa and OSS mixer in Volume Control
<Orfintain> set email @emorriso@vt.edu
<cookie> what is the difference between them?
<Vampire> the "manpage" is something like the /? in DOS? Im confused :8
<Vampire> i tried mount in the "Bash" and got a nice listing
<windsor1> cookie: you probably want alsa, I believe OSS sound system is depreciated
<KalEl> alsa?
<Orfintain> yep
<Pici> Vampire: similar.  do man mount      press q to quit the manpage
<KalEl> i have a problem with sound i don't know how to fix it, or actually even what exactly is the problem
<Vampire> thx
<Vampire> :))
<jane_m> how do i check the free percentage of an unmounted partition?
<evan__> hey how can i get writing rights on my fat partition?
<juanf03> how do i get my keyboard to work properly
<cookie> ok...in alsa...how much does te master bar have to be?
<KalEl> the problem manifests thus: 1) some sounds come with lots of intermittent 'jitters' or 'clicks' 2) Frets on Fire - the game stops the sound system first time i press any fret
<windsor1> KalEl: I like to use alsamixer (from a terminal) to begin troubleshooting sound. It will tell you if alsa recognized your card.
<juanf03>  cannot write ascii symbols
<proqesi> evan__: sudo or chown/mod/grp
<brobostigon> evan_: i told you
<VolVE> Hi all, I'm trying to get x264 mkv files to playback and I'm having no luck. I installed Mplayer but it won't even open the file saying "could not initialize video filters" - are there some missing packages I should try?
<cookie> Alsa Help
<proqesi> evan__: or edit your fstab
<Jimdb> hi
<cookie> I need some help with alsa
<windsor1> cookie: I'd set all the bars to 100% for testing, and make sure they aren't muted (it will show 2 "M" characters under the bar.
<KalEl> windsor1, ok thanks... please let me reboot in linux - brb in 5 mins
<x3roconf> type man alsa
<cookie> what is the PCm bar and what does it do?
<evan__> proqesi : yeah thats what i already looked at but i dont know what to add or remove there?
<windsor1> cookie: be careful if you have the computer hooked up to a power amplifier or speakesr that can get LOUD. =)
<jane_m> how do i check the free percentage of an unmounted partition please
<T__> I can run nothing from cdrom thru terminal, I have tried chmod, doesnt help. Can anyone help
<windsor1> KalEl: np, I will help if I can.
<cookie> what is the Mic Boos
<evan__> jane_m right click on the partition en there it is
<evan__> ohh yeah jane_m click properties
<jane_m> can i do it from the command line evan__
<proqesi> evan__: read a howto on editing it
<windsor1> cookie: Mic boost will function differently depending on your hardware, but the idea is to make the microphone input more sensitive.
<LOGAN> would ubuntu be able to boot from fat32? (I wanna watch a dvd as long as I cant boot into windows)
<x3roconf> sure
<windsor1> cookie: by the way, if you prefix your lines with my nick name, I can read it easier, this tends to be a busy channel.
<cookie> how about IEC958 and IEC958 P
<evan__> proqesi : kk i will
<cookie> windsor1: how about IEC958 and IEC958 P
<evan__> jane_m not sure
<jane_m> evan thank you.
<KalEl> the alsa mixer response comes after a good amount of lag in my system, is it supposed to be like that?
<windsor1> cookie: looks like something specific to your sound chipset... what is your current situation in troubleshooting? has your sound ever worked on this computer before?
<otman> join #ubuntu-sa/
<proqesi> jane_m: mount the drive and type df.
<LOGAN> i try booting into a linux that is able to continue boot from HDD
<cookie> windsor1: It still does...I think I fixed it! But when I talk on skype, and I have my mic and mic boost to 0, can the other person still hear me?
<LOGAN> that way I can at least watch some dvds
<cookie> windsor1: I tried and it can...but why?
<otman> how i can change the interface lang to from english to frensh on ubuntu
<windsor1> cookie: probably not, but don't take that as a guarantee. =) You can simply mute the mic input using alsamixer or the desktop mixer widget that may or may not be on your desktop panel.
<otman> plz some can tell how i can change the interface lang from english to frensh
<Vampire> I understand nothing!
<otman> lol
<cookie> thank you windsor1
<windsor1> cookie: you may have more than one sound device. For example, if you have a USB headset for skype, it will appear to alsa as a different sound device than your on-board sound hardware.
<zimon> otman, system > administration > language support .. if you're a gnome user.
<windsor1> cookie: then they would have separate sound controls (and mute controls)... No problem. =)
<Vampire> Where can i ste that damn root password! On i wasent asked and now is a * root pw wich i dont know :'-(
<Pici> !root | Vampire
<otman> yes zimon
<otman> i did that
<windsor1> Vampire: sometimes you can do a "sudo passwd root"
<otman> but no think happen
<Pici> windsor1: Please don't suggest that.
<ubotu> Vampire: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zimon> otman, what did you do there?
<ynni> Trying to get a netgear wg111v3 wireless adapter working. I can't extract the .inf files from the windows drivers. There is a setup.exe on the cd and if I install this with wine I can't find any .inf or .sys in the resulting folder
<ynni> and cabextract or unshiled don't recognize the setup.exe as a valid cabinet file
<Kirua_> !random
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kirua_> ups
<gio> hello
<x3roconf> anyone using clamav-milter?
<gio> are there any?
<dejand2> re, is it allowed to have in dhcpd.conf something like http://rafb.net/p/mMkgQq41.html
<gio> are there in ubuntu any program for looking my CPU Usage, HDD and ram every time like desktop bar or like somthing and running when log intu ubuntu?
<x3roconf> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dejand2> & uptime
<brobostigon> gio: gkrellm
<ICQnumber> are wine and winetools included in the general installation?
<x3roconf> or top
<brobostigon> ICQnumber: no
<gio> i need to install for looking for that because sometimes my processor get hot and restarting
<gino> gio: top and htop... for me htop is very good
<gino> aaaaa
<erUSUL> gio: there are many... you have panel applets or things like conky or gkrell
<Vampire> ubotu i looked at the page and there stood this: it needs YOUR USER Password
<Vampire> but it dosent work?
<Pici> Vampire: ubotu is a bot.
<Vampire> <o.0>
<gino> gio: exist an applet for gnome: sensors-applet 1.7.12"
<Pici> Vampire: sudo command, asks for a password, that is your user's password.
<Vampire> dont work
<x3roconf> !ubotu random
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vampire> At the Setup i was asked for my Real Name, User Name and a Password
<Vampire> that password works for login
<gio> Gino: and there is visual face of my CPU, RAM and HDD informations?
<Vampire> sudo tells me it's wrong
<Pici> Caps?
<Vampire> no
<Vampire> keyboard layout is right
<gio> Vampire you don't have Root pass maybe
<brobostigon> gio:gkrellm does that for me.
<Vampire> whitout i gain an error :)
<jimcooncat> can anyone recommend good cheap personal black-only laser printer? in usa.
<tushyd> if I installed a window manager like flux box, would it be easy to switch back and forth between metacity and fluxbox?
<x3roconf> vampire u shold enable ur root account llol
<gino> gio: are separate:cpu ram HDD usage are in an applet calls "monitor del sistema "in spanish, inenglish "system monitor" and this give you a usage of then (net, swap),are in this applet, sorry my english
<Pici> !noroot | x3roconf
<ubotu> x3roconf: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ZLOY-PUZIK> приыв
<Vampire> how? :o
<therese> please help... Just removed Vista on a new toshiba L40 and installed Kubuntu. Need help finding wifi card and set it up
<x3roconf> *tf?
<Pici> jimcooncat: try ##hardware
<QMario> Have any of you had trouble recording with a microphone with the AC97' integrated sound card? What about the VIA8237 or VIA82xx?
<ZLOY-PUZIK> hello pliz help me
<jimcooncat> k Pici, thanks
<Pici> Vampire: What is the error you get when you try to sudo?
<gino> ZLOY: what you need?
<tushyd> if I installed a window manager like flux box, would it be easy to switch back and forth between metacity and fluxbox?
<Vampire> mom i copy it
<tribaldata> therese: did you check in console
<stunatra> tushyd, I can't see why not.
<therese> tribaldata: quite new to linux:-)
<Vampire> Sorry, try again.
<tribaldata> therese: do you know how to get to console ?
<Vampire> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<x3roconf> lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<therese> tribaldata: its up now:-)
<Pici> x3roconf: Stop, this is a support channel.
<pike_> tushyd: do you mean to switch wm for gnome or just to login to diff wm at login screen?
<x3roconf> ok soorry
<tushyd> switch wm for gnome would be preferrable
<tribaldata> therese: excellent type in :   ipconfig
<Pici> Vampire: Are you still on the liveCD or are you in your actual install?
<Vampire> i installed it with the Install CD Version 5.10 PC
<Pici> Vampire: And are you on the same user that the install created, or did you make any new ones?
<Vampire> same
<therese> tribaldata: you mean ifconfig:-)??'
<Vampire> couldn't create a new one
<Vampire> it want's every time this gd password
<tushyd> pike, switch wm for gnome
<Pici> !5.10 | Vampire
<ubotu> Vampire: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<therese> tribaldata: typed ifconfig, and got some lines yes:-)'
<Vampire> y
<BehiiMehii> Anyone care to help a bit with this thing?
<Vampire> Every time the same!
<gio> gDesklets any one try that? there is a lot of bugs i think and don't work properly :(
<Nexus> Hi
<Tilllinux> soundray: do you have a clue, why grub just stops loading?
<Vampire> User and Groups want my password!
<ompaul> Vampire, that is normal
<Vampire> and then comes an error MSG wrong root pw
<therese> anyone there who can help me set up my wirelesscard??
<Nexus> any ideas how i´m able to convince a friend using Ubuntu
<ompaul> Vampire, did you give it a root password?
<tribaldata> therese: check your private
<Tilllinux> Nexus: why doesn't he want to use ubuntu? games?
<tushyd> therese, does your wireless card show up when you type iwconfig
<pike_> tushyd: sorry i got busy.  its very easy yes.  simplest example is just pkill metacity; nohup fluxbox& when in gnome terminal
<Vampire> what ever it is
<Nexus> it sounds strange ,but they dislike the name
<ompaul> Vampire, it is your password if yiou are the "first user" on the box
<tushyd> pike_, thanks, and installing fluxbux, do I just apt-get install?
<gino> gio: yes i try this and gkrellm, and gdesk is heavy weigth and gkrellm dont work popperly, but the applet for gnome panal work rigth for me
<Vampire> during the setup i created a user with this setup: Real Name, User Name and pw
<therese> tushyd: no wireless extension it says
<Nexus> saying an operating system with this name can´t be good
<pike_> tushyd: yeah. no if you want to login to fluxbox just click sessions  button at login screen but you prob know that
<pike_> no/now
<therese> tribaldata: private???? using x chat
<tushyd> cool pike_, thanks
<Tilllinux> Vampire: use the pw you specified for the "User Name"
<Vampire> don't work :(
<x3roconf> vampire waht happens if u type sudo su and type your password
<Vampire> mom
<Lapinux> therese: do you know what your wireless card is?  type lspci in console and see if its listed for starters...
<Vampire> Sorry, try again.
<x3roconf> hmm
<BehiiMehii> How do I get Ubuntu to dual boot, so I can chose two use either Windows of Linux upon startup?
<gio> you forget your root password Vampire so you must remind it :)
<zimon> Nexus, why do you want them to use ubuntu? if that's their argument .. i'd leave them alone :-)
<Vampire> how
<Tilllinux> BehiiMehii: easiest way is to install Windows *before* Ubuntu
<Vampire> i've got only one damn pw here
<Vampire> and this i have set in the setup
<Nexus> because i convinced him to use linux
<therese> lapinux... i do not know what kind it is. built in... new toshiba satelilite l40
<Tilllinux> check your capslock ;D
<Vampire> off
<Nexus> but he´s just before to install fedora core
<iandi> whilst using GNU ftp, how may I change my machine's directory to 'put' a file on a remote machine?
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Nexus> and i can´t believe that he might handle it
<Lapinux> therese: type lspci in your console and look for the wireless card in the list
<BehiiMehii> Tilllinux: I already have Windows on it, and it's just running off the CD, at the moment
<gio> BehiiMehii install both of systems Win and Lin but the first on one drive letter C: and other on D: and thats all
<therese> lapinux many lines there... what are we looking for
<zimon> Nexus, so let him. fedora is fine for .. some people.
<Tilllinux> if you're going to install on the same hd, it will work "automagically"
<Lapinux> look for network cards
<gio> clear
<Nexus> and guess who´s the one who will be called if something doesn´t fit *g*
<iandi> Nexus, are you from Germany?
<Nexus> yes
<therese> lapinux is this it?? 05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<iandi> How is the weather?
<x3roconf> bad
<Vampire> Ein Deutscher :)
<Vampire> Aber schätze mir is nich mehr zu helfen
<x3roconf> -50 C
<Tilllinux> iandi: not cold enough to freeze the water :p
<Nexus> ah sind hier noch weitere Deutsche anwesend?
<zimon> iandi, snow
<ompaul> !de | Vampire
<ubotu> Vampire: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<iandi> hehehehe.
<Lapinux> therese: thats probably the wired card, do you see any other refered to as wireless or ehternet?
<iandi> It's very cold here in Southern California
<iandi> Which is normally sunny land.
<Lapinux> *ethernet
<Vampire> I can good english :P
<pike_> its warm in KY
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<therese> lapinux not as I can see
<iandi> ompaul: right.
<zkjellberg> Question: Does anyone know of any good HD tv tuners for linux?
<iandi> Back to business
<iandi> whilst using GNU ftp, how may I change my machine's directory to 'put' a file on a remote machine?
<Lapinux> therese: whats the make and model of the laptop?
<pike_> zkjellberg: i like hauppauge stuff
<Vampire> i come back later. I eat something.
<iandi> my local machine*
<phrac> Anyone know why icons would be missing from certain applications in gnome?  The icons are on the system but all I get is like a black default icon.
<Nexus> is there a linux distribution for Daus out there
<sirbijan> hello all
<iandi> Any of you Euros going to Sensation? :o
<zkjellberg> pike_: Do you know of any HD cards supported by linux? I like hauppauge, but i'm struggling to find an HD tv tuner that is supported.
<BehiiMehii> Oh, and one more thing, the resolution is too big, but I can't change it, so it's hard to go through the installation process, is there an easy way of getting through it?
<sirbijan> my sound doesn't work! The sound applet on my taskbar has a big red stop sign on it!
<sirbijan> what should I do?!
<zimon> Nexus, i'd tell your friend to try the live-cds/dvds first ... he'll find out which one he likes better
<therese> lapinux its a Toshiba satellite L40-14y
<sirbijan> I'm on a clean intall of Ubuntu 7.10
<Nexus> oh thats a good idee right
<pike_> zkjellberg: well i ended up going the route of hdhomerun wich basically is 2 tuners and it just streams it to your comp after you set it up on the lan but.. *shrugs*
<ompaul> Nexus, this is #ubuntu we support #ubuntu not $distro please stay on topic
<gio> clear
<therese> Lapinux. It has a switch that was used in vista to turn it on and off... Its on now
<Lapinux> therese: im going to search and see if i can narrow the wifi cards they used in that model down
<Tilllinux> ompaul: sry, but how shall a 'not geek' user know that there's a channel for looking for distros :p (if there's one)
<Pici> Tilllinux: Thats why he was telling them.
<therese> lapinux: thank you so much helping this new girl in Linux:-)
<Drixx> is there limewire for linux ??
<gio> what the strange chat :(
<gio> i can't see the nicknames on the chanel
<pike_> Drixx: there is limewire and frostwire
<pike_> Drixx: pretty much same thing
<Drixx> pike_: how do i install it ?
<ompaul> !limewire | Drixx
<ubotu> Drixx: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<pike_> Drixx: frost is basically a open lime clone
<Drixx> pike_ : kk ... thnx ..
<bob2001> I need help mounting a flashdrive
<BehiiMehii> Hey Tilllinux, would you mind helping me in query for a bit? :/
<Tilllinux> I'm still looking for a solution on my grub problem ^^ (grub on external device (/dev/sdc), ubuntu on (hd0,3), windows on /dev/hda1) here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49861/ ... someone over there in #grub said, it could be an initramfs
<pike_> bob2001: unplug replug then type dmesg | tail do you see an sdb1 or sda1 etc?
<LOGAN> rebooted into a linux live cd that allows to run from hdd, thus freeing my dvd drive to watch a movie
<gio> need CPU, RAM and Hard Disk browser which starts on login to ubuntu, and show CPU usage, Ram Usage and jard disk free size informations on one tag!! please can eny say which the program i need ?
<pike_> !conky | gio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tribaldata> gio : htop
<brobostigon> gio: try gkrellm, that does what you ask for me,
<bob2001> says sda1
<Anubyss> does ubunto work good on PS3
<brobostigon> bob2001: mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<LOGAN> does Ubuntu allow continue booting live cd from hdd by detecting the a cd folder copied to hdd?
<bob2001> I try to mount using mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom and get an error mounting /dve/sda1 on /cdrom failed: no such device
<Dr_willis> bob2001,  use /dev/sda not sda1 - IF sda is the cdrom drive
<Lapinux> therese: i cant even find that laptop on toshiba's site
<primanox> I'm a newbie and I'm trying to install cdcontrol on ubuntu. It's not in the add programs, but it is an ubuntu approved software package. I downloaded it from ubuntu, and installed it, but it is not showing up in the applications, or in the add applications.
<gulli> are there known problems with grub installing ubuntu?
<primanox> help
<Dr_willis> bob2001,  or is there some reason you are using vfat filesystem, and cdrom as the mount point? cd's are not vfat
<gio> hey any can help with Averatec C3500 usb? it doesn't recognize usb flash drive, mouse, and any usb :(
<therese> lapinux i did find it on a norwegian site toshiba.no... but that wont help you I guess:-)
<bob2001> same error :No such device
<x3roconf> type whereis cdcontrol
<bob2001> DR_willis I am trying to install from a flash drive
<Drixx> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<Lapinux> therese: i was just trying to find the detailed specs on it
<Dr_willis> bob2001,  install Ubuntu from a flash drive with  the iso file on it?
<therese> lapinux here is the norwegian http://nordic.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/jsp/productPage.do?LNG=18&service=ND&PRODUCT_ID=137255&toshibaShop=false
<bob2001> no I have extracted the files from the alternet CD to the flash drive
<primanox> I typed it in, but the window just shuts down
<Omni|Work> How do you get a list of available packages on the command line?
<Omni|Work> I want to search for a particular package to install and I know it should have 'terminus' in its name.
<brobostigon> Omni|Work: packages.ubuntu.com
<tribaldata> Omni|Work: apt-cache search nameofpackage
<chazco> Is there anyway i can view how much power this PC is using (in watts)?
<bob2001> I have booted from the flashdrive and following the how to it says when you get to teh part where the instller need the cd you mount the flashdrive to /cdrom and it goes from there
<tubetopbaby> howdy all!!! HELP!!!!  LOL
<Drixx> how do i install limewire ??
<AnUsIaXxX> hiho ;p
<primanox> can someone msg me and walk me through this install process?
<eazyass> ahoy ahoy
<x3roconf> !apt-get | Drixx
<ubotu> Drixx: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Ali_ix> chazco: http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/
<chazco> POwertop is Intel only... think this is AMD
<Omni|Work> tribaldata: Thanks a bunch.  Now I know what apt-cache is good for.
<tubetopbaby> i installed the Sun JDK via synaptic, but when I go to the terminal which java give me /usr/bin/java which points to /etc/alternatives/java
<tribaldata> Omni|Work: my pleasure :)
<primanox> I'm a newbie and I'm trying to install cdcontrol on ubuntu. It's not in the add programs, but it is an ubuntu approved software package. I downloaded it from ubuntu, and installed it, but it is not showing up in the applications, or in the add applications.
<tubetopbaby> i was hoping it would set the path and Java_home.....
<Dr_willis> Drixx,  for frostfire - i just go to their site. get the .deb and install it.
<tubetopbaby> and change /usr/bin/java
<Onyx> Does anyone here use pam_pkcs11?
<therese> lapinux: did it help at all???? Do not want to go back to windows just for a wifi problem that I guess can be fixed:-)
 * Nekiruhs logged in.
<x3roconf> type 'cdcontrol' in urt terminal window
<Pici> primanox: Its a cli program, use a terminal.
<x3roconf> your*
<fed1> primanox: take the terminal
<tribaldata> therese: did you manage to see your card ?
<Baversjo> Hello, anyone know a guide for the httpd.conf file? I just want to replace the deafult apache file and use my own directories and so on :P
<fever> hey
<tubetopbaby> any ideas?...
<Lapinux> therese: havent found it yet, gonna check out that link you have me, did you see it listed there?
<fed1> hey fever
<Onyx> Hmmmmmm
<x3roconf> !terminal | Primanox
<ubotu> Primanox: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tubetopbaby> howdy fever
<primanox> alt+f2 for term right?
<fever> I am trying to generate all possible outcomes from 2 number... i remember i did it before by using the for i in .... etc anyone have any idea how i can do it
<therese> lapinux: it did not say what kind of card it was... just wifi compitable and so on
<fever> and a link to the faq page
<therese> tribaldata: did not se it on lspci:-(
<Nekiruhs> fever: can you care to explain more about the two number problem?
<kane77> primanox, alt+f2 only executes given command...
<Lapinux> therese: oh, i cannot read that site ;)
<tribaldata> therese: when you did the ifconfig you did ot see anything that would be your wifi card ?
<mnemonic_> evening everyone...
<Lapinux> hi
<tubetopbaby> howdy mnemonic!!
<mnemonic_> talking about wifi?
<fever> Nekiruhs: say i have 2 numbers 4 and 3
<psyferre> hey folks, has anyone setup ejabberd and jwchat or knows anything about http binding in apache?  I'm trying to get my installation setup and having a bit of trouble.  If anyone could help point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
<Onyx> Anyone?
<fever> then every possible outcome would be 0.0 0.1 0.2 0.3 1.0 1.1 etc.....
<therese> tribaldata: i got listed two items
<tubetopbaby> not me...I am trying to get Sun JRE tied into ubuntu 7.10.  I installed with synaptic, but terminal is still pointing to /etc/alternatives/java....
<LOGAN> started watching a DVD in live mode (on a system with 1 DVD drive)
<primanox> wow.... cdcontrol is VERY simplistic... almost primative!
<tribaldata> which are ?
<eightballnine> i need some help
<eightballnine> also...
<Pici> tubetopbaby: use `sudo update-alternatives --config java` to point to the correct version you want
<primanox> Ok... does anyone know of a better program to allow for parallel burning of CD's? You know, making copies using more than 1 burner?
<tubetopbaby> thanks.
<x3roconf> k3b
<therese> lapinux it does not say what kind of card it is no:-(
<x3roconf> or use cdburning wizard /menu)
<tribaldata> therese: what are the device listed ?
<choudesh> eightballnine, just ask your question. ;-)
<eightballnine> i have problems connecting to my wireless network at home
<choudesh> eightballnine, explain your issue
<therese> tribaldata et0 and lo
<Peeco> ikonia: you were right!
<primanox> Ok... does anyone know of a better program to allow for parallel burning of CD's? You know, making copies using more than 1 burner?
<tubetopbaby> how did you know that...I googled sun jre and ubuntu...wow!!!
<eightballnine> connected without problems with 7.04 and with 7.10. but i changed my router (temporarily) to linksys
<tribaldata> therese: ok try this iwlist eth0 scan
<Anubyss> please, how can I fix sound on my new ubunto install, I can't hear sound?
<tubetopbaby> wow...linux has changed a lot in the last 10 years....LOL....that was the last time I used it on a daily basis... :)
<eightballnine> and now i cant connect. ive tried network manager, wicd, configuring wpa_supplicant and nothing!
<choudesh> eightballnine, PM please
<eightballnine> ok
<Onyx> Nobody here uses CA certificates?
<x3roconf> no
<choudesh> Anubyss, Did you install PulseAudio?
<therese> tribaldata interface does not support scanning
<tribaldata> therese: ok definitly not your wireless card
<tribaldata> therese: do you know which tyoe of card you have ./
<primanox> is there a freeware program comparable to nero for ubuntu?
<therese> tribaldata have no idea... gor it on christmas and removed vista
<Pici> !burning | primanox
<ubotu> primanox: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tubetopbaby> do i still set the Java_home seperate or does the alternatives take care of that too?
<Pici> tubetopbaby: alternatives should take care of that.
<tribaldata> therese: is this a laptop ? if yes which brand model
<tubetopbaby> thanks Pici....
<jony_kalavera> hi has anyone installed spe ide on gutsy
<sid_> hey. anyone have a guide or something howto get dvi to hdmi tv-out? won't work.
<jony_kalavera> how can i force wxpython version to 2.6
<x3roconf> use -f
<therese> tribaldata yes a laptop satellite L40-14y
<bikini_girl> i want to find a directory how to find a directory on shell ? I used to use locate but that seems not to be working anymore !!
<tribaldata> a laptop satellite L40-14y
<Tilllinux> hm... the update manager didn't do anything for 3 days by now... were there really no updates in this time?
<primanox> there is no application called !burning
<Aztec007> my soundcard stopped working after I installed a couple of apps on synaptic, is there a way to reverse the changes?
<x3roconf> use updatedb
<x3roconf> locate uses db
<os2mac> ok this is intresting if I use /usr/bin/xtightvncviewer "computername" I can connect to my OSX machine.. but if I try to use the GUI for the same program I get errors trying to connect... any ideas?
<Aztec007> x3roconf: updatedb?
<x3roconf> yes
<Vorbote> jony_kalavera: You may want to try my ppa,.. I'll pass the address privately.
<Aztec007> ok
<x3roconf> first run updatedb then locate lol
<tribaldata> therese: is that a german made laptop ?
<x3roconf> if locate can't find lol
<jony_kalavera> Vorbote: send it
<therese> tribaldata. its norwegian... I found a usermanual here in english if that can help http://support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/userman-en-20070719163316.zip
<Lapinux> therese: i cant seem to find anything on that laptop, toshiba.com doesnt even show it in the archived laptop models
<tribaldata> http://support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/userman-en-20070719163316.zip
<tribaldata> doh sorry peoples
<therese> lapinux. I guess its new here in norway. they got it in stores in oktober and i got it on christmas
<kyleBAKED> if i have the *-dev package, do I still need the original package installed?
<Regel> kyleBAKED, yes
<Aztec007> what does "updatedb " do?
<therese> lapinux as I can see all L40 are almost the same
<Regel> Aztec007, updates database, so you can use 'locate' to find files
<pike_> Aztec007: updates the locate database
<Aztec007> Oh ok
<therese> lapinux: heres a english usermanual if that helps http://support.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/userman-en-20070719163316.zip
<Lapinux> ok
<^root^> i can't do a ssh localhost now that i ahev installed ssh server as well,, i get Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer, the same error occurs if i ssh from a remote system
<Aztec007> Regel: if I run it do I leave it running until its done? because I stopped thinking it froze
<Regel> <Aztec007>, it just takes a lot of time if you have a big hard drive
<Nekiruhs> Anyone have any advice on Ubuntu on  Dell Vostro 1400?
<Regel> <Nekiruhs>, pray
<Bruno> blow it up
<Torrent> I'm using dual monitor. When i try to open firefox on the 2nd monitor, it says it's already running and I need to kill the process
<Aztec007> Regel: oh ok, I have a 250G
<Aztec007> I'll re run it
<Aztec007> thanks
<Nekiruhs> Regel:Is it that bad?
<tribaldata> therese: dl the manual at 2k will take a moment
<Lapinux> therese: i believe its a intel pro, dont know what model it is though
<fromap> I apologize, if this Q been asked many times in this channel, but where can I get an iso image of ubuntu (CD or DVD anything)
<^root^> i have one more question aside from that ssh one, is there a way i cna have my SE USB Data cable driver on Ubuntu as well?
<Nekiruhs> fromap: ubuntu.com
<Lapinux> therese: try the lspci in console again and check for an intel pro entry
<tribaldata> Lapinux: if it's a intel pro shoudl have been discovered on initial setup
<tribaldata> ?
<therese> tribaldata: http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/message.jspa?messageID=106341 will this help??
<Regel> Nekiruhs, probably not, but many are having difficulties with laptops
<mellowd> lo all
<goldenratio> does anyone know where i can get the broadcom bcmwl5.sys driver and the .inf file? any help would be greatly appreciated
<goldenratio> does anyone know where i can get the broadcom bcmwl5.sys driver and the .inf file? any help would be greatly appreciated
<Regel> <Nekiruhs>, try liveCD on it, then u'll see
<goldenratio> oops sorry
<jimcooncat> trying to run hp-toolbox, but  PyQt not installed. Any hints? I can't find the way
<Torrent> Nekiruhs: Dell laptops are pretty linux friendly
<Lapinux> tribaldata: all they have listed right here http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/wlan/?page=downloads
<calamari> goldenratio: broadcom website doesn't have it?
<Nekiruhs> Regel: I'll see, i've heard some reports on this model ranging from "Just forget it" to "10 minutes to perfection". I'm not sure which to go with. lol
<therese> lapinux... where can I paste the whole lspci??
<ler0y> 1200 people.. jesus
<Regel> <Nekiruhs>, well if some1 has got it to work, i dont see why you would have difficulties either
<quamaretto> #wowwiki
<quamaretto> >_<
<ler0y> Does anyone know is ubuntu is open source ?
<Regel> <therese>, use the pastebin
<Regel> ler0y, stop trolling
<Pici> ler0y: Yes, it is.
<ruz322> ler0y: yes
<ler0y> Regel: What ?
 * quamaretto will try /join #wowwiki next.
<Regel> well of course it's open source
<Lapinux> therese: use pasbin
<Regel> it's linux
<ler0y> Regel: your a fuckin genius buddy
<Pici> !language | ler0y
<ubotu> ler0y: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ler0y> sorry i had no idea
<therese> lapinux tryed that but i get on that site    /home/pastebin/public_html/../posts/ needs to be a writable dir to use file storage engine
<Regel> :P
<Regel> i dont think there's a linux distro that isnt open source
<Regel> coz the kernel is published under GPL 2
<Nekiruhs> Regel: Linspire?
<Regel> oh, right
<Regel> that one
<goldenratio> well its difficult
<Lapinux> therese: use this site http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Codeboi> Redhat Enterprise - Uses open source, but is not open to the non-paying public
<ruz322> Regel: isn't mac based off of free bsd? it's not linux, but close
<goldenratio> i just thought someone would know where i could get the driver
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aztec007> my sound card stopped working, someone told me to run updatedb and it still doesn't work, what can I do next?
<Lapinux> tribaldata: these are the cards in that model laptop Wireless LAN driver Atheros and Realtek
<therese> lapinux http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49870/
<Vorbote> ruz322: the idea is really part of the Orange Book. FreeBSD has its implementation and SELinux (from the no such agency) can do it in Linux.
<Regel> Nekiruhs, there's a linspire-based opensource distro "Freespire" =)
<Nostahl> what do i do to get all the plugins for totem
<x3roconf> ler0y: kernel.org will be closed soon because Linus ripped everything from Minix
<Nostahl> just popped 50 first dates in and it cant play it etc
<Pici> !dvd > Nostahl (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ler0y> x3roconf: hmm that sux
<ruz322> Codeboi: redhat isn't closed source though, you can get the installer and rpms to use it if you want, hence centos, the only thing you pay for is support
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<therese> lapinux: maby this will help you... one searching for xp drivers
<therese> lapinux http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/message.jspa?messageID=101017
<Codeboi> Ahhh, thanks ruz322
<Regel> I just spent 3 hours trying to get my Atheros 5006 EG wireless working in ubuntu
<Regel> madwifi didnt work
<Nostahl> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop and it not typing very well. is there a way i can fix without reinstalling
<Regel> but neither did ndiswrapper
<therese> lapinux seems like rtl8187??
<Nostahl> its not registering key punchess i think
<pike_> Nostahl: what do you mean by not very well?
<N3kiruhs> How would I find out exactly what WiFi card I have? I'm in Win
<aaran> Hi erm im having a little trouble with my display
<Gnea> N3kiruhs: is it builtin?
<ruz322> N3kiruhs, probably check with the manufacturer, that should give you a general direction especially if it's from dell or hp
<Nostahl> it feels like im typing too fast and it misses key's unless i type very very slow
<Regel> <N3kiruhs>, isnt there some kind of device control list/panel in win?
<ruz322> N3kiruhs, or check deviced manager
<N3kiruhs> Regel: I'll check
<Lapinux> therese: thats what it seems according to that site
<ruz322> N3kiruhs, device manager would be your best bet, right click my computer, properties, hardware, and then the device manager button
<juluss> bonsoir a tous !
<therese> lapinux: did we get more wiser now??:-)
<x3roconf> !fre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !fr | juluss
<ubotu> juluss: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Regel> <N3kiruhs>, i think it's called 'Hardware Profile'
<plamo> I'm having some trouble with my monitor setup, I can't move programs from one to the next.
<aaran> Well if someone can help im learning ubuntu on an old pc and it has a GeForce4 Ti 4200 graphics card ubuntu does not properly pick it up and forces me to stay in 640x480 is there linux drivers for this card that i can use?
<Myrtti> bonsoir juluss
<N3kiruhs> All it says is Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card.
<Lapinux> therese: not sure :)
<predaeus> Nostahl, are you experiencing any other slowdowns? Check System Monitor to see if CPU usage is at 100%
<Lapinux> tribaldata: are you still around here
<ruz322> aaran, can you post your xorg.conf file?
<Dr_willis> plamo,  what video card?
<plamo> ATI
<Regel> <N3kiruhs>, sry it's Device Manager
<aaran> where will i find that?
<Nostahl> itisnt at 100 but it bouces up to50 is
<juluss> ho, it's an english chan ... so, i just bought a lenovo N200 and ... no sound ! can you help me ?
<Regel> <N3kiruhs>, http://screenshots.leeindy.com/DeviceManager/device_manager.gif
<therese> lapinux if you see that last post they gor it working on xp
<juluss> Salut Myrtti
<ruz322> aaran, /etc/X11/xorg.conf post it to a pastebin and give me a link
<Dr_willis> plamo,  sorry i got no experance with those. May want to check the forums.   or someone else Might be able to help
<Regel> N3kiruhs, http://www.sabine.com/Newsletters/News-images/W2K-Device-Manager.jpg
<pike_> juluss: you looking for the french chan?
<Lapinux> therese: yep
<Bruno> @Juluss have you tired downloading the latest alsa dirvers
<pike_> !sound | juluss
<ubotu> juluss: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<plamo> okay, thanks willis
<juluss> ok uboto i will see here, thank you
<ruz322> N3kiruhs, thats your card then, a Dell Wireless 1390 card
<juluss> ubotu sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<fever> how do i make a loop which runs thought all possible outcomes ?
<aaran> where should i past it? probably not a good idea to paste it directly into here
<predaeus> Nostahl, hm, probably check "dmesg" and "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for entries that give hint about keyboard problems/drivers.
<ruz322> N3kiruhs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<predaeus> Nostahl, else I've no idea. Keep asking around.
<juluss> Bruno, no, i'm on a live CD. I thinks i will return the computer to dealer
<ruz322> N3kiruhs,  thats a tutorial on how to get it working
<nickname> you all suck dick. i fucking hate linux, windows is better definitely. dont even fucking think of trying to hack my ip 69.143.32.39 either, i totally put up a firewall since im on Mac OS X.
<x3roconf> ur gay
<ruz322> aaran, http://pastebin.ca/
<NetLarIrvine> If i burn the iso for xubuntu, it should boot from that CD right??
<LjL> !language | x3roconf
<ubotu> x3roconf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> fever,  you may want to check out that 'advanced bash scripting guide' it has examples of that and about anything else you want to do.
<Dr_willis> NetLarIrvine,  it should. :) check the cd.. if you got a single large .iso file.. You did it wrong.
<pike_> NetLarIrvine: assuming youre comp (bios) is set to boot cd before your hd
<N3kiruhs> Thanks! That should work. DLing iso now.
<fever> dr_willis .... http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/ ???
<Dr_willis> fever,  its also in the repos.. and at tldp.org :)
<NetLarIrvine> Why is a single iso file not right?
<Dr_willis> !find abs
<ubotu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> NetLarIrvine,  because its a cd IMAGE.. you need to burn it as an image..
<ruz322> N3kiruhs, no problem
<Dr_willis> NetLarIrvine,  'burn at once' for windows burns cd images very nicely. and its free.
<therese> lapinux Any new Ideas?
<NetLarIrvine> I am doing it from a Mac
<Lapinux> therese: type lsusb in console and put output on pastebin for me
<NetLarIrvine> so on the mac , if i burn what i downloaded to a CD that will not work?
<ruz322> aaran, you getting it?
<therese> lapinux here you are sir! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49871/
<loucas> is any program on ubuntu to record tv programs and audio ?
<aaran> ruz322 http://pastebin.ca/835331
<NetLarIrvine> That would not be a bootable CD?
<Anubyss>  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
<Anubyss> not working can anyone help me please
<Dr_willis> loucas,  i use mythtv to do that
<brobostigon> loucas:mythtv
<Lapinux> therese: there it is 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp
<Anubyss> ubunto detects the card but no sound
<cliebow_> NetLarIrvine, sounds like you have a coipyof the image..
<loucas> thanx a lot
<choudesh> Anubyss, did you install PulseAudio + Alsa?
<ruz322> aaran, you only have that resolution declard in your xorg.conf
<therese> lapinux I hope that made us one step forward:-)
<NetLarIrvine> It is the iso file
<Anubyss> this is a new install of 7.10
<ruz322> aaran, have you modified this file yourself at all or is the one that was made when you installed ubuntu?
<aaran> i saw that and tried to edit it but it said i do not have permision
<Dr_willis> NetLarIrvine,  i would say google for a Mac ISO burning program.
<NetLarIrvine> k
<Burlynn> how do i go about restarting samba?
<Lapinux> therese: yes, im checking into something more
<Dr_willis> NetLarIrvine,   if you burn the cd and its got a single.iso in it. You burnt it incorrectly
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#head-c870784c85d881b96b985bb6f47720add24f13d0
<Anubyss> no I don't think I did
<aaran> Could not save the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ruz322> aaran, has it ever worked before?
<therese> lapinux thank you very much:-)
<portablejim> could anyone help me figure out why fluxbox us not working? I can being up the Workspaces switcher, but not any programs.
<NetLarIrvine> thanks Flannel
<cliebow_> NeT_DeMoN_, http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060619181010389
<aaran> i originaly installed on my brothers pc which worked fine then i switched out the hdd to this backup pc
<choudesh> Anubyss, Open terminal - type `pulse` and hit tab
<ruz322> aaran, i mean has it ever worked with any other resolution, to be honest, it looks like something has editted that file, its working, but strangely formatted
<choudesh> Anubyss, see if it returns pulseaudio-something
<wwwwwww> est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui parle francais ?
<cliebow_> oops
<ruz322> aaran, ok, what im gonn have you do is back up your old config file, then re-generate a new one, hopefully getting it going
<Anubyss> yes it makes a sound
<aaran> ok thanks
<cliebow_> NetLarIrvine, http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060619181010389
<ruz322> aaran, open a terminal and execute the following: "cd /etc/X11/
<kyleBAKED> is there a way to run a list of commands from a text file?
<ruz322> aaran, "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak"
<choudesh> Anubyss, ok - go to System->Preferences->Sounds
<ruz322> aaran, sudo dexconf
<Torrent> kyleBAKED, you can make it executable, by chmox +x <filename>
<x3roconf> kyleBAKED: use bash script?
<choudesh> Anubyss, click on the first Test button
<cliebow_> kyleBAKED, make the text file executable
<ruz322> aaran, let me konw when you do all of that
<kyleBAKED> ok ty
<portablejim> kyleBAKED: make the text file executable then run it in terminal
<aaran> done
<TigranG> Hey, how can I make it that when I have a pidgin already running, and I click on a launcher for it, instead of trying to launch a new one, it focuses the one already running?
<aaran> cannot create /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<x3roconf> root?
<NetLarIrvine> Flannel, so when I burn the image this way, it makes it a bootable CD ?
<TigranG> use sudo
<ruz322> aaran, did you do the dexconf as root?
<Anubyss> choudesh, I get cannot open resource for writing
<aaran> no
<ruz322> aaran, do "sudo dexconf"
<choudesh> Anubyss, ok.
<aaran> ok done
<ruz322> aaran, now pastebin your xorg.conf file again and give me the link
<Vorbote> kyleBAKED: may suggest you install the abs-guide (it is in the multiverse).
<choudesh> Anubyss, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Flannel> NetLarIrvine: yes
<NetLarIrvine> thanks for your help
<choudesh> Anubyss, then, open terminal, type `vlc [mediafile]' where mediafile is a movie and paste the output from terminal into pastebin
<aaran> http://pastebin.ca/835350
<x3roconf> hmm someone spammed win.exe via tftp (!)
<ruz322> aaran, it successfully re-wrote your config file, you now have resolutions 1024X768, 800X600, and 640X480
<brobostigon> x3roconf: thats not very nice, someone doing that to you,
<ruz322> aaran, now you have to restart the x server to see t he changes, do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, but note, its going to log you out of the system and then you will have to log back in
<aaran> ok thanks so much for the help
<x3roconf> brobostigon: i know
<ruz322> aaran, no problem at all
<brobostigon> x3roconf: what do you mean anyway??
<aaran> seya
<x3roconf> i'm running a honeypot
<x3roconf> lol
<brobostigon> ok
<brobostigon> x3roconf: someone might have nmap/ed you.
<ader10> I want to remove all text before 16G in a line and all text after /, is it possible with sed?
<x3roconf> brobostigon: NO
<kyleBAKED> whenever i run apt-get update it stalls at 99% [waiting for headers], is this supposed to take longer than 10 minutes?
<{Nathan}> kyleBAKED: Supposed to? No.
<choudesh> ader10, yes
<{Nathan}> Why it's doing that? No idea.
<x3roconf> brobostigon: no they are exploiting 'fake' windows services like dcom
<brobostigon> ok.
<Aztec007> having problems with soundcard, it was working before I installed some packages on synaptic and now it doesnt work anymore, is there a way for me to reverse the changes I did?
<ader10> choudesh: Could you tell me how please?
<ttt--> are there any chess game that allow you to undo a move?
<choudesh> ader10, regular expressions - search google
<ttt--> games*
<choudesh> Aztec007, did you install pulseaudio?
<x3roconf> whole exploitation process is simulated so they can't infect my server
<t94xr> ttt--, chessmaster 4000
<Aztec007> choudesh: I think so
<Flannel> Aztec007: have you tried removing said packages?
<choudesh> Aztec007, weee. ;-)
<choudesh> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alemones> Hi guys, I need help restoring 7.10 resolution
<choudesh> hmm - need that to be added
<ttt--> t94xr: thanks
<Aztec007> Flannel, choudesh: ok, I'll try that
<therese> lapinux Still searching??
<ttt--> is that in the package manager?
<rhalff> I have: Europe/Amsterdam in /etc/timezone, yet when I do ntpdate <any_time_server> My date will be set to Dec 13 13:00 !? :)
<choudesh> Aztec007, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570436 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601602
<alemones>  Hi guys, I need help restoring 7.10 resolution
<rhalff> 13 Dec 13:01:36 ntpdate[14902]: step time server 194.171.167.130 offset 1327754.129317 sec
<Onyx> how can I compare the contents of two folders to find out if they're the same?
<Regel> alemones, what have you done with it?
<ttt--> t94xr: i cant find it in the package manager :/
<Regel> Onyx, does diff work on folders?
<t94xr> its a windows game :\ lol
<Dr_willis> you could diff, the ls outputs. :)
<Onyx> Regel: I dunno... how do I use it?  diff x y?
<rhalff> Onyx: diff -R I think, doing the exact same thing now lol
<t94xr> i believe it uses opengl so you coudl find a linux port
<Regel> Onyx, like diff Desktop/ OtherStuff/
<Onyx> Nice
<Dr_willis> !find chess
<ubotu> Found: 3dchess, brutalchess, dreamchess, dreamchess-data, emacs-chess (and 11 others)
<Onyx> rhalff: Thanks dude
<Dr_willis> !info dreamchess
<ubotu> dreamchess: a 3D chess game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 119 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ttt--> i wonder how difficult it is to modify gnuchess to make moves undo-able
<Lapinux> therese: yes, it seams alot of ppl are in the same boat
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  im suprised the option isent in there.. it may be  :)
<Areli1> Many people recommended me to install a virtual machine containing both Ubuntu and Windows for experiments and windows programs/games. How do i do this?
<Onyx> "Only in ./DoD-PKI: INSTALL README.txt" so this means that the two folders are the same, except for that file, yeah?
<Lapinux> therese: ndiswrapper with windows driver might be the way to go
<therese> lapinux ok... so it will be the hard way??
<Dr_willis> Areli1,  pick one os.. install the OS.. then isntall vmware-server , then isntall the other OS to the  vmware session
<Dr_willis> Areli1,  you can run linux in vmware on windows.. or windows on vmware, under linux. or use virtual box instead of vmware.
<brobostigon> or qemu
<Dr_willis> dosbox :) Not... heh
<Areli1> Dr_willis: I am on Ubuntu and would like an Ubuntu and a windows virtualized .how?
<therese> lapinux do you have the time to help me on with it??:-)
<Vorbote> Areli1:
<rhalff> Onyx:  did you add -r ? it's diff -r not diff -R
<Dr_willis> Areli1,  install vmware-server, then install the other os's in a vmware virtual machine.. or use virtrualbox.
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Onyx> rhalff: Yeah, figured that when it told me -R wasn't an option :P
<Lord_Illidan> hi, does anyone use abiword around here?
<barnes> http://www.linuxhack3r.com anyone see what i am trying to accomplish? the different color modes, click the ubuntu and fedora or suse ones, and now all i need is to know what distro starts with a red wallpaper, or such.
<Vorbote> eli1: as Dr_willis told you can bocan
<Eyemean> hi has anyone noticed that in thunar u cant reate archives?
<Dr_willis> Is virtualbox in the repos?
<Eyemean> or is there a setting i should change
 * Vorbote apologizes, new keyboard.
<alemones>  Hi guys, I need help restoring 7.10 resolution
<barnes> Dr_willis: i believe so
<Dr_willis> !find virtual
<ubotu> Found: gij, gij-4.2, linux-headers-virtual, linux-image-virtual, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-virtual (and 22 others)
<therese> lapinux why does it come up in the usb list??? wierd
<Regel> alemones, what do you mean?
<Areli1> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Dr_willis> !find virtualbox
<ubotu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-server, virtualbox-ose-source
<romeomajk> !jahluv Pullman, Philip - [Dark Materials 03] - The Amber Spyglass (v1).rar
<barnes> http://www.linuxhack3r.com anyone see what i am trying to accomplish? the different color modes, click the ubuntu and fedora or suse ones, and now all i need is to know what distro starts with a red wallpaper, or such.
<Lapinux> therese: not sure
<therese> lapinux hmmm. do you think its possible to fix it?
<BehiiMehii> Anyone care to help me install irssi? I have NO idea what I'm doing :/
<rhalff> Onyx:  meld is nice if you have to actually move changes back and forth between those folders.
<Vorbote> romeomajk: wrong network... Can get your rear bitten here....
<alemones> Regel: What happenned is , I installed Ubuntu 7.10, I was not happy with the font quality and started playing with resolution, lost the 'right setting' and now I have a lower resolution. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> BehiiMehii,  sudo apt-get install irssi   THEN go to irssi.org and read their guides. :)
<Lord_Illidan> Does anyone have a stretching problem with Abiword's File Menu?
<BehiiMehii> Many thanks Dr_willis
<Regel> <alemones> system -> settings -> screen resolution?
<Regel> <alemones> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Areli1> Dr_willis: Should i install vmware-server or vmware-player?
<alemones> 1280 x 800 disappeared from there ... :(
<Vorbote> alemones: Administration->Screen and Graphics (if gutsy and up)
<Lapinux> therese: im not real familiar with wireless networking in linux, i had to deal with it a while back with my laptop but thats about it
<alemones> Regel: I will try reconfigure and let you know, I think I tried it already, but let's see. VORBOTE thanks!
<Lapinux> therese: now that you know you have a realtek 8187 wireless card you may be able to get more help though....
<Lord_Illidan> solved my problem
<therese> lapinux.. you helped me a lot... If you are unsure of what to do next I will try further... you had be very nice helping so far
<Pir8> would anyone happen to know how to get a list of running applications based on the title bar name, instead of PID or executable?
<Pir8> is that even possible to do ?
<Dr_willis> Areli1,  virtualbox is proberly easier to install - since its in the repos.
<Dr_willis> !virtualbox | Areli1
<ubotu> Areli1: VirtualBox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://www.virtualbox.org/ for !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper - Setup details at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Lapinux> therese: err its a realtek 8197
<Areli1> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<rhalff> !profit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhalff> hmz
<nickrud> Dr_willis, vmware is also, it's in deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<therese> wireless help please Lapinux had helped me found out that my built in wireless is a realtek 8197, and its listed at lsusb. Anyone have an Idea how to make it work??
<alemones> Regel: I did reconfigure, should I restart? I can't see 1280 x 800 in the options
<nicolah> what does happen If I use badblock and badblock recognizes as a badblock a block with written data ?
<Vorbote> rhalff: profit comes from services contracts, Still not flying as far as I know...
<Regel> alemones, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should do the trick
<Onyx> fuck... can everyone access help.ubuntu.com after logging in?
<^root^> when i install ssh-server it asks me for old ssh pass phrase, what's thata nd wht should i enter?
<Onyx> for some reason it's not working for me.
<aLeSD_> hi all
<x3roconf> !language | Onyx
<ubotu> Onyx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Onyx> x3roconf: Sorry 'bout that.
<x3roconf> np
<Onyx> hello there aLeSD_
<kristoffer> it was a bot=D
<^root^> !language | Only
<ubotu> Only: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aLeSD_> someone could tell me the name of the applicaion t set the cube in the aspect of compiz?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | aLeSD_
<ubotu> aLeSD_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Onyx> kristoffer: either way :P
<rhalff> Vorbote: yeah something like that, is ubuntu itself trying to make any profit ? would be hard I can imagine.
<Temp32> I can?t get my PPPoE connection running. It worked yesterday, but after a reboot it wouldnßt work anymore. I don?t even get an IP from the DHCP. If I use dhclient it tells me that it doesnßt receive one. If I choose a static IP like 192.168.1.7 I can ping the modem. I used pppoeconf to configure everything and I apparently receive DNS IPs and a lokal IP, but if I try to ping a DNS it tells me "ping: sendmsg: not allowed" or something like that.
<Temp32> plog gives me an error, too. What should I do?
<aLeSD_> thanks all
<^root^> !ssh > ^root^
<Areli1> Anyone know some good games for 'buntu?
<Regel> Arelil, tremulous
<Regel> !ssh > Regel
<gigmark-roc> what catagory ->Areli1
<brobostigon> Areli1: packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/games
<plamo> Arelil, wine.
<Regel> kernel.org
<Regel> jk
<bmoney> sup ppls
<Onyx> wuddup bmoney
<logaas_> !en > bmoney
<Vorbote> rhalff: that's off topic, would you care to join #ubunt-offtopíc? (or ·linux-es if you write spanish..) ;-)
<bmoney> !en
<slazer> hi
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gigmark-roc> Anyone know how to render screen savers or tools that would work
<gigmark-roc> ??
<x3roconf> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<slazer> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<nickrud> Temp32, can you configure the modem directly, such as going to 192.168.1.1 or something?
<rhalff> Vorbote: oh nope.
<Blinkiz> I have two disks encrypted with cryptsetup (luks on dm-crypt). I have a script to start both of them at the same time. When I run this script, luks ask me two times for a password. Does it exist a way to "mount" both at the same time with the same password?
<therese> lapinux trying you again... you are the expert does this give you more help http://briancantin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-rtl8187b-on-linux.html
<bmoney> logaas: your syntax was incorrect
<slazer> do you guys know whats the problem about configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<slazer>  ?
<nickrud> Temp32, with your browser that is
<NetLarIrvine> when i booted from the CD drive, it started to install xubuntu, but now it seems stuck.  and the keyboard is flashing
<g2g591> slazer, install build-essential, through synaptic, or sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NetLarIrvine> Do I need to start over?
<logaas_> !en > logaas_
<sofiankrt> hello? anyone here?
<slazer> it is already installed
<bmoney> !en | logaas_
<ubotu> logaas_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<x3roconf> slazer: uneed g++
<nickrud> NetLarIrvine, did you run the disk check on the startup menu?
<sofiankrt> I'm in deep trouble
<x3roconf> apt-get install g++
<sofiankrt> I need someone to help me
<sofiankrt> urgent
<NetLarIrvine> It went right to the CD Rom drive nickrub
<slazer> g++ is already the newest version.
<g2g591> slazer, x3roconf, g++ is installed with build-essential
<x3roconf> ok
<sofiankrt> someone help me, please!
<nickrud> slazer, if you're getting that error, you probably didn't get build-essential installed properly
<sofiankrt> I've screwed up my computer
<NetLarIrvine> sorry nickrud
<slazer> ok Ill reinstall that
<sofiankrt> am I connected to this thing?
<g2g591> sofiankrt, what do you need help with, just tell us
<nickrud> !ask | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lapinux> therese: its kind of confusing because everyone keeps stating its a 8187 but then everyones lsusb says its a 8197
<carrierBag> Hi. I am on 6.06 LTS and its php installation doesnt has the bundled Version of the GD Graphics Library... so, whats the best thing I could do? Do I really have to recompile php --with-gd? Don't I mess up the system (synapsis, packages, ...) by that? Any advice would be much appreciated.
<sofiankrt> I've deleted all my C files!
<bmoney> nickrud, your from central us?
<sofiankrt> you know, the windows drive
<kristoffer> I have some problems opening a Cracked CS 1,6 in Ubuntu using wine, it opens but i cant write anything in the keycode thing..any ideas?
<sofiankrt> It had a weird name, sd something
<Myrtti> carrierBag: you've installed the modules?
<sofiankrt> so know I can't open windows!
<sofiankrt> how do I restore deleted files?
<BigTo3> sofiankrt, great, now you can use linux :D
<nickrud> bmoney, was for a bit, but I'm on the west coast now
<carrierBag> Myrtti: yes with apt-get (php5-gd)
<g2g591> sofiankrt: did you choose use entire hard drive when you installed ubuntu?
<therese> lapinux... I see.... hope someone else have a solution.....
<sofiankrt> I know! But my mom will kill me!
<BigTo3> haha
<g2g591> sofiankrt: did you choose use entire hard drive when you installed ubuntu?
<sofiankrt> my parents are old fashioned
<g2g591> sofiankrt: did you choose use entire hard drive when you installed ubuntu?
<sofiankrt> I'm not sure what I did
<slazer> Ive reinstalled build-essential, but still have the same problem
<sofiankrt> I mad a bunch of partitions
<carrierBag> Myrtti: but thats not the bundled gd version for which I have to recompile php from scratch I guess... :|
<sofiankrt> they were all named sd with numbers
 * logaas_ feels sorry for sofiankrt 
<sofiankrt> so I wasn't sure which is which
<sofiankrt> I thought one of them was useless
<amainland> hello is there a way to change teh default behavior of ls to behave like ls -ll ?
<sofiankrt> so I deleted all the files
<happy_broccoli> HELP: configure:2229: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Kanedacorp> Hi all, Linux noobie here. I'm wanting to dual boot my exisitining XP. I made a seperate partition for Ubuntu to go into and installed from the live CD. everything appeared to work ok except I don't get a Grub boot screen, it just goes straight back to windows
<sofiankrt> now I can't open windows!
<g2g591> sofiankrt: run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" in a terminal and post the output
<slazer> btw I get the problem in KDEVELOP 3.5.0
<robdig> amainland: put this in your ~/.bashrc        alias ls='ls -ll'
<nickrud> amainland,  try alias ll='sl -l' , if you like it , add to .bashrc
<sofiankrt> Now I'm using mandriva because I haven't figured out yet how to connect to the internet with ubuntu
<choudesh> Kanedacorp, try hitting ESCAPE durning boot, after POST and before Windows Chainloading
<amainland> robdig: thanks
<amainland> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> amainland, well, check the typo but the idea is the same :)
<sofiankrt> I'll restart the computer and see, I'll come back in a few minutes!
<g2g591> sofiankrt: run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" in a terminal and post the output
<g2g591> sofiankrt: run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" in a terminal and post the output, you don't need to restart
<Kanedacorp> should that bring up the grub menu?
<sofiankrt> I can do it with mandriva?
<brobostigon> g2g591: i think he knows now.
<g2g591> sofiankrt: yes, fdisk is one of the basic tools
<Kanedacorp> unfortunately I'm connected here by using the Live CD again so I'll have to reboot to try anything
<edugonch> Hello, how I can download a package with apt-get but not install, I need to download sqlite and All its dependence to install in other computer
<dr01dy> any issues with compiz after the recent ubuntu updates
<sofiankrt> it says "bash: sudo: command not found
<dr01dy> I lost my minamize and close maxamize bar
<dr01dy> on everything in gnome
<brobostigon> !aptoncd | edugonch
<ubotu> edugonch: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<g2g591> sofiankrt: ok, then run su and put in the root password then run fdisk -l /dev/sda
<alemones> Regel: It worked! Thanks a lot, I see you are offline so if somebody knows him say thx from alemones
<edugonch> :O thanks I'll try it ;)
<chazco> edugonch - I think you can run apt-get -d install <whatever>... check the man pages
<slazer> I would like to redefine my problem """configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<slazer> """
<x3roconf> try /usr/bin/sudo maybe u don't have $PATH
<TheEagle> what is the best language to learn first off, i have no other programming experience - and how should I go about learning it
<slazer> It is related only to KDEVELOP
<TheEagle> i mean programming language
<sofiankrt> here's what it says
<Pir8> is there a way to add GRUB to the MBR of a CF card ?
<sofiankrt> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<slazer> g++ works fine..
<edugonch> Thanks ;)
<ifireball> TheEagle: python maybe a food place to start
<LimCore> I daily find several serious bugs in apps from Ubuntu (or Ubuntu itself). Does ubuntu aims to be collection of buggy software or what
<g2g591> sofiankrt: is there something about /dev/sda(some number) then ntfs?
<TheEagle> ifireball: everyone has said that, so I think that's what i'll do
<choudesh> LimCore, example?
<TheEagle> ifireball: any specific way to go about it?
<sofiankrt> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<sofiankrt> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sofiankrt> Disk identifier: 0x91189118
<sofiankrt>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda2            2551        9729    57665317+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda5            2551        3158     4883728+  83  Linux
<LimCore> choudesh: today:  krandrtray fails to change refresh rate sometimes
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda6            6140        6970     6674976    7  HPFS/NTFS
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda7            8064        9729    13382113+  83  Linux
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda8            6971        7118     1188778+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda9            7119        7437     2562336   83  Linux
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda10           7438        8063     5028313+  83  Linux
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda11           3159        3766     4883728+  83  Linux
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda12           3767        4923     9293571   83  Linux
<dgjones> LimCore, do your report the bugs on Launchpad?
<sofiankrt> /dev/sda13           4924        6139     9767488+  83  Linux
<ifireball> TheEagle: got to the website and start reading the tutorials
<TheEagle> I had a look at diveintopython on my ubuntu disto and it said for EXPERIENCED programmers
<sofiankrt> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<x3roconf> floodz
<TheEagle> thanks ifireball
<grody> sofiankrt, pastebin plz
<dgjones> !paste > sofiankrt
<sofiankrt> yeah
<g2g591> sofiankrt:good news, your windows partation is intact
<sofiankrt> sda1
<NetLarIrvine> I am getting Buffer I/O error on device sr0, what is that?
<LimCore> FLOODS
<LimCore> head for the liferafts man
<TheEagle> !paste | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NetLarIrvine> When I try in install from a CD
<choudesh> LimCore, that is more specific to KDE than Ubuntu
<TheEagle> sorry dgjones, i didn't see you'd already alerted him
<g2g591> sofiankrt:good news, your windows partation is intact, now we just need to add an entery in grub so  you can boot into it
<LimCore> choudesh: where to report this problem?
<dgjones> TheEagle, no probs
<gigmark-roc> Hello!! anyone know of a channel for embedded ubuntu
<gigmark-roc> ??
<choudesh> LimCore, KDE bugzilla
<choudesh> LimCore, bugs.kde.org
<sofiankrt> so, how do we do that?
<choudesh> LimCore, but I don't believe it was a bug
<sofiankrt> thank god
<g2g591> sofiankrt: one moment please
<LimCore> choudesh: sometimes it stops changing vid mode at all. not a bug?
<choudesh> LimCore, native or within a VM?
<LimCore> choudesh: hm? in my kde
<g2g591> sofiankrt: ok, run nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<choudesh> LimCore, did you install kubuntu/ubuntu to the hard drive or is it within a virtual machine?
<LimCore> choudesh: normal ubuntu 7.10
<gumpish> wow. dm-crypt isn't exactly easy to use huh
<sofiankrt> says bash: nano: command not found
<alemones> Hi Guys, I have a problem that can't see Real Player content in Firefox,, any clue how to solve it? THX!
<choudesh> LimCore, ok - which version of KDE?
<x3roconf> use alternate cd if want use encrypted partitions?
<g2g591> sofiankrt: ok, use gedit or kate, kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brobostigon> alemones: do you have a mac, my mac does that
<r-wolf> I've installed compiz-fusion plugins-main, now when I switch Visual Effects to Extra, all window captions disappear, how to fix this?
<gumpish> what's a caption?
<x3roconf> sofiankrt: type echo $PATH
<Vorbote> r-wolf: I'd suggest you install the compiz version in gutsy-proposed
<x3roconf> waht it says
<x3roconf> ?
<brobostigon> a caption is similer to a subtitle
<alemones> brobostigon: No, I have a Sony vaio
<gumpish> yeah, so, windows don't have subtitiles...
<sofiankrt> says  /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin/:/usr/games:/usr/lib/qt3//bin:/home/sofiankrt/bin:/usr/lib/qt3//bin
<nickrud> they have titles, that might be thought of as a caption. r-wolf try installing emerald
<alemones> Hi Guys, I have a problem that can't see Real Player content in Firefox,, any clue how to solve it? THX!
<brobostigon> windows dont have caotions as far as i nknow either
<yanger> this isn't really an ubuntu question, but i'm unsure where to ask... i have a XENYX 1204 Audio Mixer and it has a USB connector and 2 XLR (L & R) balanced outputs... do you guys know if linux will id the usb feed or would it be more logical/economical to use the 2 XLR -> 1/4" stereo adapter and just use my PC's sound card's line in to feed?
<g2g591> sofiankrt: you dont need to care about your path,
<r-wolf> nickrud: I'll try it now
<g2g591> sofiankrt: your path is fine
<sofiankrt> what does that mean?
<sofiankrt> what's a path?
<annonymouse> does any one know why all of my avi divx xvid wmv etc all play in grey ?
<brobostigon> a path s /home/username
<yanger> annonymouse: what program you using to play?
<annonymouse> vlc and totem
<sofiankrt> so, what should I do now?
<alemones> Hi Guys, I have a problem that can't see Real Player content in Firefox,, any clue how to solve it? THX!
<g2g591> sofiankrt: in a terminal run su, then run vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x3roconf> yes ur path is fine
<annonymouse> they used to work fine till this morning
<g2g591> sofiankrt: press i , and scroll down below where it says ##END of debian automatic kernal list
<sofiankrt> it says bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<Vorbote> sofiankrt: "sudo -i" will give you a root terminal.
<brobostigon> !sudo | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<g2g591> sofiankrt: it would if you were using ubuntu, instead of mandrivia atm
<haritos> Greetings. I'm trying to make my Speedtouch modem work by using a USB cable and not an ethernet one, but for some reason there is no /proc/bus/usb/devices. Actually, usb/ is empty even tho I can see the device using lsusb
<g2g591> sofiankrt: run su in a terminal, then in that same terminal run vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alemones> Hi Guys, I have a problem that can't see Real Player content in Firefox,, any clue how to solve it? THX!
 * RadZak is a n00b
<brobostigon> !patience | alemones
<ubotu> alemones: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<haritos> g2g591: I'm always wondering why giving a specialised editor like vim to random people. Most people won't know how to use it.
<sofiankrt> su, then password, then the vim command?
<pike_> !pony | alemones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x3roconf> sofiankrt: yes
<g2g591> sofiankrt: holdon wait, which did you install last, ubuntu or mandrivia, if its mandrivia, continue
<sofiankrt> I installed mandriva first, then ubuntu
<pike_> alemones: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138634 real quick lemme know if you have any questions
<sofiankrt> should I run the vim command?
<g2g591> sofiankrt: ok, then you need to mount your ubuntu partation in mandrivia, or just reboot into ubuntu
<^root^> sofiankrt, i would say do a gedit
<sofiankrt> gedit?
<sofiankrt> Linux IS confusing!
<pike_> sofiankrt: any text editor its you choice which
<g2g591> sofiankrt: just reboot into ubuntu , then we can edit the right file to add windows to your boot menu
<sofiankrt> but I don't have an internet connection in ubuntu?
<^root^> sofiankrt, you seem new, so a GUI editor like gedit would be better
<Onyx> how can I tell what version of xorg I'm on ... what's the gutsy default?
<sofiankrt> yeah, very new
<alemones> ubotu: I know, I appreciate that and I think you guys do a terrific voluntary job! I'm starting to love Ubuntu; This chat is a bit messy so sorry if I post my Q several times,, I have done it before.. ;)
<g2g591> sofiankrt: just reboot into ubuntu , then we can edit the right file to add windows to your boot menu
<alemones> pike: what is !pony ?
<haritos> Greetings. I'm trying to make my Speedtouch modem work by using a USB cable and not an ethernet one, but for some reason there is no /proc/bus/usb/devices. Actually, usb/ is empty even tho I can see the device using lsusb
<BehiiMehii> Hey Dr_willis, you still there?
<nickrud> alemones, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<x3roconf> sofiankrt: use nano or gedit vim is hackers only lol
<pike_> Onyx: apt-cache madison xserver-xorg will tell you
<alemones> pike_: Thanks! I will check that one
<g2g591> sofiankrt: no internet in ubuntu, this makes it tricky
<sofiankrt> umm, actually windows IS in my boot menu, it just says that a file (can't remember which) is not found
<sofiankrt> and doesn't start
<sofiankrt> I have a laptop
<sofiankrt> with a wireless card
<pike_> sofiankrt: seems like youve had some bad luck with your network card and such. normally it is very smooth
 * nickrud hangs his head
<Onyx> w00t thanks pike_
<sofiankrt> maybe I should configure a wireless connection in ubuntu first, then fix this up?
<pike_> sofiankrt: yep
<sofiankrt> so, how do I do that?
<kristoffer> is it possible to get some help opening a cracked CS 1,6 in ubuntu? opening it trough wine but it only opens halfway
<nickrud> kristoffer, no
<pike_> sofiankrt: what wifi card do you have?
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sofiankrt> I'm not really sure...
<sofiankrt> Broadcom something
<Webu> Excuse me, i've installed a program with make + make install, how can i uninstall it (i need to compile it again with different settings)?
<annonymouse> can some one help me im very confused
<g2g591> webu: did you keep the directory you compiled it from?
<nickrud> Webu, in the same dir you ran make, run sudo make uninstall
<psusi> Webu: just rebuild it
<Webu> g2g591, yes i did.
<Dr_willis> Webu,  often the apps have a 'make uninstall' option. OR you could just recompile, make install again and hope it copys over all the old foles.
<Vorbote> !ask ! annonymouse
<sofiankrt> just got it
<Vorbote> !ask !annonymouse
<nickrud> just running the make is probably safer, one less chance for error in the make file
<sofiankrt> my card is...
<RadZak> !ask sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^root^> kristoffer, i am running CS1.6 on wine
<BehiiMehii> Dr_willis:  would you mind helping me installing irssi, please? I've been reading the guides, but none of it makes any sense :/
<Vorbote> !ask |annonymouse
<ubotu> annonymouse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<annonymouse> my vlc and totem player shows any format as grey last night it was fine
<Webu> Okey thanks all for the help :)
 * Vorbote apologizes, new kbd
<Dr_willis> BehiiMehii,  'sudo apt-get install irssi'   and its installed...
<pike_> !broadcom | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<pike_> sofiankrt: broadcom is problematic
<BehiiMehii> Then how do I use it?o.O
<sofiankrt> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<Dr_willis> BehiiMehii,  run the command irssi, and read the users guide at irssi.org
<nickrud> sofiankrt, can you hook up the laptop wired temporarily?
<TigranG> Does anyone know the dbus command (if there is) to show/focus an application/window?
<Vorbote> annonymouse: My first take would be to delete your ~/.gstreamer-0.10 directory, it may be damaged.
<Dr_willis> BehiiMehii,  it has no X interface. :) its a command line chat program
<annonymouse> how do i do that?
<sofiankrt> ???
<x3roconf> BehiiMehii u can try xchat
<x3roconf> if u want GUI
<haritos> Anyone using a USB Speedtouch modem here?
<sofiankrt> how come all messages to me are in red?
<BREED> Do you know what I love ?? :D
<Vorbote> annonymouse: open a terminal window type "cd" and then "rm -r .gstreamer-0.10" without the quotes.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, so you don't miss them
<brobostigon> haritos: no.sorry
<sofiankrt> how do I do that?
<sofiankrt> I mean
<nickrud> sofiankrt, if you use one of our nicks in your line, it'll be red here
<sofiankrt> make my messages red to you
<Dr_willis> sofiankrt,  thats a feature of the irc client.
<BehiiMehii> x3roconf: irssi isn't the problem, the problem is that I don't know how to work Linux at all, so I don't even know how to open the program I've installed
<Onyx> BehiiMehii: Why do you want to use irssi?  It's a great console IRC client (best IMO), but X-Chat is much more user friendly.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: is this in red?
<annonymouse> done
<x3roconf> ok
<nickrud> sofiankrt, yes
<Onyx> BehiiMehii: You can open irssi by typing irssi in the console.
<sofiankrt> nickrud, cool. so what do I do now?
<Dr_willis> BehiiMehii,  open up a terminal, type irssi, hit enter.. You proberly should read some linux starter guides if thats total voodoo to you.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, and a fast way to fill out the nick is to type in just a few letters, then hit the tab key
<Onyx> BehiiMehii: I'd really recommend X-Chat though...
<haritos> Greetings. I'm trying to make my Speedtouch modem work by using a USB cable and not an ethernet one, but for some reason there is no /proc/bus/usb/devices. Actually, usb/ is empty even tho I can see the device using lsusb
<sofiankrt> nickrud: nice
<l21logan99> i need a copy of /etc/fstab can anyone give it to me?
<Onyx> l21logan99: ?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, open a terminal , and type su - and give it your root password
<Dr_willis> BehiiMehii,  you may want to start with the books at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training -
<brobostigon> pidgin is my  irc client, and does much  more besides.
<Onyx> l21logan99: Your should be in /etc/
<Onyx> yours*
<sofiankrt> nickrud: done
<RadZak> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BehiiMehii> Onyx: I'll keep that in mind.  Would I use sudo apt-get install x-chat?
<l21logan99> Onyx: I need another copy
<annonymouse> nope still in grey
<annonymouse> :(
<f00f> /etc/fstab will be different for different systems.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, now type    fdisk -l    and copy and paste the output to the website http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . Give me the url, so I can see it
<TigranG> Does anyone know the dbus command (if there is) to show/focus an application/window?
<l21logan99> i just need a copy
<l21logan99> its for editing purposes
<Vorbote> haritos: you¿ll have to mount the usbfs filesystem by hand, ]Ubuntu dropped support some releases ago. And add it to /etc/fstab as well.
<Onyx> BehiiMehii: It'd be easier to go into the Add/Remove Applications and install it there.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, that will tell us about your partitions, so we can find your windows one
<l21logan99> can anyone send it to me?
<goldins> Hello
<goldins> is there a way to tell ubuntu to use a print server?
<Webu> BehiiMehii, if i'm not totally wrong, X-Chat is already installed in Ubuntu Desktop :)
<l21logan99> anyone?
<f00f> l21logan99, http://www.humbug.org.au/talks/fstab/fstab.html
<nickrud> Webu, totally wrong ;(
<f00f> they have an example copy on that site
<Webu> Ouch, it used to be?
<nickrud> wow, I do like that madison command for apt-cache. Learn something every day
<invalidsyntax> i need help lol
<l21logan99> f00f:i cant find the file there
<invalidsyntax> I installed windows after ubuntu and I tried all the tutorials to rstore grub but  when i try it says not found
<Areli1> !pony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<l21logan99> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<invalidsyntax> i have one drive with two partions
<tatters> I need an easy to configure torrent server for my LAN preferably with a web ui
<brobostigon> invalidsyntax: the better way wouldhave been windows first, linux/ubuntu second
<invalidsyntax> to late
<sofiankrt> nickrud: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49881/
<TheEagle> is perl better than python as a language?
<annonymouse> any one have any other suggestions as to black and white video output in multiple formats?
<Vorbote> TheEagle: that's debatable, may I point you to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheEagle> indeed you may Vorbote!
<pike_> TheEagle: yeah we can debate that in -offtopic id like to take a few jabs a perl
<nickrud> sofiankrt, looking
<Areli1> !pony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x3roconf> !w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oDesk> how i move the content of one directory to another direcoty ? content could be files and folders
<brobostigon> Areli1: whats pony??
<x3roconf> use mv
<oDesk> mv dir/*.* ../   this only moves the files.. i want to move folders too
<TheEagle> he's playing with the bot brobostigon
<x3roconf> man mv
<TheEagle> he's doing it in offtopic too
<nickrud> sofiankrt, ok, we now know where your windows is at, either sda1 or sda6 (almost certainly 1)  Next , we need to see what's mounted. again in the terminal, type    mount -l    and paste that
<l21logan99> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g2g591> oDesk: run mv foldername newfoldername
<brobostigon> theeagle: he must be very sad then.
<RadZak> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<threethirty> does anyone know why openarena is telling me that I have an invalid game folder?
<oDesk> g2g591: the new folder is already exist with contents into it
<TheEagle> indeed!
<x3roconf> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<logaas_> !irb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sofiankrt> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49884/
<choudesh> !abuse
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<d4rkmonkey> threethirty, it would appear that your game folder is invalid.
<choudesh> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<oDesk> !mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g2g591> oDesk: ok so run mv foldername newfoldername/foldername to move the folder to a subfolder of the newfolder
<TheEagle> !ubotu > x3roconf                                             (ONLY PLAY WITH UBOTU IN PRIVATE MESSAGES)
<x3roconf> ok lol
<threethirty> d4rkmonkey: but what can I do to fix that
<Areli1> Guys, all the games on my Ubuntu, and compiz-fusion, look very pixelly. I have an ATI Radeon 9600, and am using the fglrx drivers. How can i turn antialiasing on?
<Aztec007> hey guys, how big should a /var/log partition be? does that directory fill up quickly?
<tatters> I got an ubuntu server and want a centralised way to store all downloads ,ftp , http torrents etc ,without having to map each app and each network drive on each machine , any suggestions to what might do the job?
<oDesk> g2g591: i don't want to write command for every folder.. could i move all folders at once ?
<cafuego> Aztec007: only if you don't rotate and compress the logs.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, ok. it's mounted. Now for the moment of truth, to see what's up:  type    ls /dev/hd   . Do you see all the windows files?
<oDesk> g2g591: like i moved the files using   /*.*
<d4rkmonkey> threethirty, no idea, I would try a reinstall if you haven't already, but I'm not exactly sure. You just asked the reason that it was telling you that so I gave you the reason
<ifireball> Aztec007: neah its cycled quite rigorously
<Aztec007> cafuego: so 10 gigs would be more than enough?
<sofiankrt> nickrud: I think we've got a problem... ls: cannot access /dev/hd: No such file or directory
<ifireball> Aztec007: the whole /var shoulb be about 1.5G unless you intend to store _big_ mysql databases there ot LOTS of mail...
<n1ckservbroke> is there a way to change the ubuntu boot screen?
<RadZak> gotcha >Eagle
<RadZak> msg set prvt
<nickrud> sofiankrt, lol, I made a silly mistake, its     ls /media/hd
<Aztec007> ifireball: oh ok,
<ifireball> typing went to hell. I stop.
<cafuego> Aztec007: I'd consider that way too much; I personally do't bother with separate partitions for logging anymore.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: lol
<nickrud> sofiankrt, sorry about the scare
<g2g591> oDesk: ok then lets use some bash scripting, "for x in folder1 folder2 folder3 ; mv $x foldername/$x"
<Aztec007> cafuego: yeah you're right
<sofiankrt> nickrud: it gives nothing...
<g2g591> oDesk:then type done, oh and still in a terminal
<Aztec007> Thanks for all the help guys
<sofiankrt> nickrud: just gets me started on a new line
<nonfake> hi!
<cafuego> Aztec007: and things like /var/lib/mysql and /var/www are symlinks to sensible places (on raid) on my machines :-)
<nickrud> sofiankrt, now try    ls /media/hd3
<Toriku1> if anyone wants to starta podcas with me, send me a message
<g2g591> oDesk:did you get that?
<zloog> Hi. How can I tell if my computer will run 64bit ubuntu?
<sofiankrt> nickrud: gives "RECYCLER/  System Volume Information/" in blue
<TigranG> Is there a dbus, python, or anyy way to focus an application?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, that must be your drive D then.
<oDesk> g2g591: i did  mv folder1 folder2 dist
<nonfake> hi all! i have an issue installing UBUNTU... after booting the install cd nothing happens... anyone???
<brobostigon> zloog: you will need a x86 64bit cpu
<nickrud> sofiankrt,   a couple more steps, just to be sure
<nickrud> sofiankrt, type     umount /dev/sda1
<^root^> nonfake, do you see a menuyu with options like start or install ubuntu, in safe graphics etc?
<g2g591> oDesk:did you get the rest of the command?
<pike_> zloog: it depends if your processor is a 64 bit
<nonfake> ^root^: yep
<oDesk> g2g591: no not really!
<zloog> brobostigon: ok, so its just dependant on CPU then?
<sofiankrt> nickrud: gives nothing
<zloog> Thanks
<nonfake> but when i choose install apears a progress bar and then nothing
<^root^> nonfake, which option do you select and what happens?
<brobostigon> zloog: i think so,but look it up and check,
<nickrud> sofiankrt, good, that means it worked.   Next type      mount /dev/sda1  -t ntfs /mnt
<lukasz> Hey People
<lukasz> where do i place in menu.lst gfxmenu /boot/grub/message.suse
<^root^> nonfake, you have to wait for the live cd to start... it shows a progress bar, and then the ubuntu splash screen, and finally the live session.
<g2g591> oDesk:ok, to move some folders to be subfolders of another, run for x in folder1 folder2 folder3; do mv $x foldertoputinto/$x; done
<nickrud> lukas_, probably need to ask on a suse channel
<PriceChild> I have 2Gb of ram in this laptop. and a 2.2Gb swap partition. however top only shows 800Mb of ram and a 1Gb swap. Why isn't everything recognised and how can I fix this?
<sofiankrt> nickrud: gives nothing
<^root^> nonfake, how much have you wait? hhaven't you seen any error?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, ok, that means it worked successfully also.   Now,    ls /mnt
<sofiankrt> nickrud: nothing
<^root^> PriceChild, swap=2.g? that sure is way too much
<nickrud> sofiankrt, windows is gone
<sofiankrt> WHAT>
<sofiankrt> sorry but
<sofiankrt> wow!
<PriceChild> ^root^, Its a laptop so i want more swap than ram to ensure i can hibernate
<sofiankrt> I'm dead!
<^root^> PriceChild, swap = 2 OR 1.5*RAM, and 700Mb is dieal...
<nickrud> sofiankrt, there may be ways to undelete your stuff on the windows partition, but I don't use windows much and don't know it.
<PriceChild> ^root^, Its a laptop so i want more swap than ram to ensure i can hibernate
<g2g591> sofiankrt: windows is still there, it showed up in sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<nickrud> sofiankrt, join #windows  and ask there for help.  g2g591 the partition is empty
<sofiankrt> I deleted it on ubuntu, can't I restore files deleted in ubuntu?
<g2g591> sofiankrt: oh
<lukasz> Im trying to add a picture to boot
<^root^> PriceChild, allocating more swap witll slow down the rest of system ddue to paging, won't it?
<PriceChild> ^root^, no
<lukasz> I dunno where to place gfxmenu code
<lukasz> I know its in menu.lst but still no clue
<oDesk> g2g591: oh got it, thanks
<sofiankrt> g2g591: nothing shows up in the trash, I just selected everything and deleted
<nickrud> sofiankrt, there's a program ntfsundelete , I've never used it, and you'd need to have internet access to install it in ubuntu. Maybe mandriva has that tool also
<^root^> PriceChild, Thought so... about your problem, that strange...
<PriceChild> ^root^, aha... dmesg tells me 800 mb lowmem availiable, no highmem
<sofiankrt> nickrud: should I download it on Mandriva?
<Vorbote> sofiankrt: install gart and check if it can see the lost windows partition. As long as you have written anything on it, it may be recoverable.
<^root^> PriceChild, what about top?
<Vorbote> sofiankrt: gpart, sorry
<sofiankrt> Vorbote: gpart on Mandriva?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, yes. But again, I've never used it so you'd need to get someone else to help you with that part.
<^root^> PriceChild, also try free
<PriceChild> ^root^, just 800mb.... hmm googling says i'm using a lowmem kernel... 386
<Vorbote> Yup, it is a cli application.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: so basically once you delete anything on Ubuntu, there's no easy way of getting it back?
<Vorbote> do read the man page, it is looong
<kanedacorp> I've just booted the Live CD on my laptop and the screen is split into 2 horizontally, I can't see the bottom half of the screen on either of the 2
<^root^> PriceChild, no idea really. thats really strange case, let me know when you get it solved!
<kanedacorp> so I won't even see replies until they reach half way up the screen ;)
<nickrud> sofiankrt, try this:   ls -a /mnt
<r-wolf> 7.10 studio, sometimes a message appears after login, "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon", how do I fix it?
<jgoo> I am curious why 'rar -e thefile.rar' doesn't extract files, but just spits out the help tezt
<jgoo> *text
<sofiankrt> nickrud: "./  ../  .Trash-sofiankrt/" in blue
<jgoo> how many commands does it want? I want to unextract a rar file. rar. minus e. the file. done?
<nickrud> sofiankrt,   ls /mnt/.Trash-sofiankrt
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  you may wan tto try unrar, and use -x
<Dr_willis> unrar -x whatever.rar
<r-wolf> failed to connect to socket ....: connection refused
<jgoo> hrm. hrm. why does rar have a -e? ok, thanks
<lukasz> where do I place in menu.lst? gfxmenu /boot/grub/message.suse
<tyranos> hi guys i need vlc to encode audio to mp3 which it doesnt , i recompiled ffmpeg from source but somehow i missed something , can someone help me plz .
<lukasz> can someone pastbin me the code?
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  i dont use rar :) i dont even have it installed.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: I can see my files!
<lukasz> The Ubuntu 7.10 one
<jgoo> damnit. I installed rar from add/remove. I specifically says for working with rar files. but unrar isn't installed. I am confused. so 'rar' doesn't unrar?
<PriceChild> I have 2Gb of ram in this laptop. and a 2.2Gb swap partition. however top only shows 896Mb of ram and a 1Gb swap. dmesg informs me there is 896mb lowmem available but no highmem. Googling tells me i'm not using a highmem enabled kernel but this is ubuntu's -generic kernel? Why isn't everything recognised and how can I fix this?
<jgoo> now I have to install unrar. man that sucks.
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  try man rar, and see what its docs say.
<lukasz> Well dinner time
<nickrud> sofiankrt, ah, I saw where you said you had moved them to the trash. I think of that as different from deleting and when I saw you tell g2g591 you put it in the trash ..
<NetLarIrvine> How can I run a disk check before I install Ubuntu?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, so next:     cd /mnt/
<Vorbote> tyranos: use soundconverter and install gstreamer0.10plugins-ugly-multiverse
<jgoo>   e      Extract  files  to current directory. Does not create any subdirectories.
<pike_> !fsck | NetLarIrvine
<ubotu> NetLarIrvine: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_willis> I dont even see a 'rar' in the package manager. :) just unrar
<Dr_willis> jgoo,   i doubt if you wanted -e anyway
<jgoo> Dr_willis: I installed it from... oh wait, let me load package manager and see
<sofiankrt> nickrud: actually, I didn't move them to the trash, I selected them, pressed backspace or delete, can't remember, and they were gone! not even in the trash!
<pike_> NetLarIrvine: well that didnt help you much did it :)
<lukasz> well Im off to dinner :)
<NetLarIrvine> I have nohing on the hard drive now
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  it may be i overlooked it - apt-cache search rar - gives like 400 hits
<NetLarIrvine> Can I check disk before installing os?
<jgoo> "Archiver for .rar files This is the RAR archiver from Eugene Roshal. It supports multiple volume archives and damage protection. It can also create SFX-archives. There are versions which run on DOS, Windows (3.1x,95,NT), FreeBSD, BSD"
<tyranos> vorbote i need vlc to stream files over wifi to my psp , everything works but sound if encoded in " mpeg layer 1,2or 3 "
<BehiiMehii> Does Ubuntu have a firewall that comes with it? o.O
<nickrud> sofiankrt, you should have been able to see them. That seems like a bug to me.  Anyway, do the change directory command I just gave you
<jgoo> actually says it is shareware!
<jgoo> RAR - popularity five stars
<sofiankrt> nickrud: done
<Dr_willis> jgoo,    heh..  its poo-ware :)
<nickrud> sofiankrt, type   pwd   , and tell me what it says
<sofiankrt> nickrud: so that's what cd stands for...
<qwaz> what is the command, like cron, that executes a command at a certain time?
<davidwinter> hi all. Is there a way I can 'restore' the contents of an ISO onto a USB hard drive so that I can then 'boot' from that ISO
<che_frisco> Hi all. I'm about to install gutsy (i was too lazy to do it earlier) and I wanted to know if the 64 bit version supported intel chips. It currently only mentions AMD on the wiki...
<Dr_willis> i never want to make rar's i always want to Unrar stuff these other guys just seem to HAVE to use rar for.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, and pwd is print working directory, just wanna make sure :)
<pike_> BehiiMehii: yes you can install firestarter which is a gui front end to iptables if ya want to use iptables firewall
<jgoo> Dr_willis: it is in the package manager, and unrar isn't. Plus it has a -e option that appears to do nothing - I think it should be removed... :-/
<NetLarIrvine> is there something on the install image that can check the disk?
<Dr_willis> gotta love a split rar arhive thats an .iso thats full of .zip files. that make a executable...
<sofiankrt> nickrud: gives /mnt
<pike_> BehiiMehii: right now it isnt doing anything if you sudo iptables -L itll just say accept
<r-wolf> well, rar compresses data very good, after all
<Dr_willis> unrar is  right there in 'apt-cache search unrar'
 * jgoo slaps Rudy_Guillan and wonders where the 'i' went
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  or the -e option wanted the filenames to extract
<johnficc1> so how do I get my realtek 8185l wireless card to work in ubuntu? is there a native linux driver for it?
<Dr_willis> rar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<phessler_> I'm running into a problem with my ubuntu 7.04 system, not enough entropy.  fluctuates between 100 and 500, causes massive slowdowns in ssh and https
<Dr_willis> I dont even have an rar to test.
<jgoo> Dr_willis: so an asterisk? I don't know, <> seems optional to me... should include all? right?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, that means we're working from the right place. Next, type:   mv  .Trash-sofiankrt/*   .      <-- don't forget the dot, separated by a space. This will move the files out of the trash
<haritos> Greetings. I have a Windows installation in sdb, and my Linux installation in sda. in my menu.lst, I have root (hd1,0) for the Windows entry, _but_ when I select it will just freeze at "Starting Up". No errors or anything, just freezing.
<BehiiMehii> Ah, thanks pike_
<davidwinter> i want to put an ubuntu iso onto a USB hard drive and then install/boot from that hard drive to install on another computer - any ideas on how to restore that ISO to the external hard drive?
<PriceChild> I have 2Gb of ram in this laptop. and a 2.2Gb swap partition. however top only shows 896Mb of ram and a 1Gb swap. dmesg informs me there is 896mb lowmem available but no highmem. Googling tells me i'm not using a highmem enabled kernel but this is ubuntu's -generic kernel? Why isn't everything recognised and how can I fix this?
<che_frisco> does gutsy 64 bit only support AMD processors, or does it work with intel core 2 duo?
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  The program is documented fully in rar.txt which you find in /usr/share/doc/rar.  - so says the man page. :)
<BehiiMehii> My 360's unable to connect to Xbox Live, I thought maybe this thing has something to do with it
<phessler_> che_frisco: as long as it supports the amd64 extensions (which core 2 duo does), it'll run fine
<pike_> PriceChild: someone said once that himem wasnt compiled in generic kernel but i didnt believe em.. it just has to be
<NetLarIrvine> is "[ 57.764316] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 22" a hard disk problem?
<che_frisco> phessler_: Thanks. O
<qwaz> what is the command, like cron, that executes a command at a certain time?
<g2g591> haritos: you gotta change your grub entry a litttle, run gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PriceChild> pike_, that's what I'm thinking :/
<proqesi> NetLarIrvine: try fscking it and find out
<che_frisco> phessler_: Do I need to do any configurations on it, or will it work straight away?
<phessler_> che_frisco: it should Just Work
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  rar e '*.rar' '*.asm'
<haritos> g2g591: Yeah, what/
<phessler_> intel un-borked their amd64 support with the core2 series
<haritos> g2g591:  I changed it a little myself.
<scguy318> qwaz: at
<sofiankrt> nickrud: can't move anything! here's what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49893/
<jgoo> Dr_willis: I just tried unrar - the same issue
<qwaz> scguy318: thank you very much
<^root^> NetLarIrvine, i don't think so, sr0 isn't normally a harddisk,
<NetLarIrvine> You can do that from an image install disk, proqesi?
<jgoo> Dr_willis: unrar -x lol.rar
<jgoo> just prints the usage text
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  DONT use the - for the first option
<g2g591> haritos: your windows entry should look something like
<jgoo> aah ok. weird
<g2g591>  title Windows XP
<nickrud> sofiankrt, doh. I mounted it read only on purpose, and forgot
<NetLarIrvine> is sr0, the CD rom drive then?
<g2g591>  root (hd1,0)
<g2g591>  map (hd1) (hd0)
<g2g591>  map (hd0) (hd1)
<g2g591>  makeactive
<g2g591>  chainloader +1
<g2g591>  boot
<Dr_willis> The things ya learn by looking at the docs. :)
<jgoo> Dr_willis: ok, removing the - works.
<haritos> g2g591: g2g591 What is map doing?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, type    unmount /dev/sda1
<che_frisco> phessler_: Thanks. I'm off to reinstall then!
<r-wolf> I need a hint, why my Gnome login screen shows @1280x720, and after login the resolution changes to 1280x1024?
<johnficc1> how do I check my kernel verion
<johnficc1> ?
<proqesi> NetLarIrvine: you mean from the livecd? yes
<johnficc1> version
<phessler_> johnficc1: uname -a
 * jgoo points at googles 'lenient accept' method... missing/adding a - really shouldn't beak the command in this instance... :s
<g2g591> haritos: making windows think your second hard drive is your first, windows doesn't like to be second
<r-wolf> i'd like get both them equal
<nickrud> sofiankrt, sorry, typo:   sudo umount /dev/sda1   not unmout
<jgoo> ok it works, thanks Dr_willis
<haritos> g2g591: I see. Thanks :")
<Dr_willis> jgoo,  :) we just overlooked what it was telling us..   rar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>   the first letter is a COMMAND - not a switch :)
<suncydu> Anyone know why I'm getting this error on Dolphin???? Do not have a full hard drive..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49894/
<sofiankrt> nickrud: sudo command not found
<suncydu> Anyone know why I'm getting this error on Dolphin???? Do not have a full hard drive.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49894/
<nickrud> sofiankrt, thinking ubuntu again.
<nickrud> sofiankrt,       umount  /dev/sda1
<johnficc1> realtek has a driver for my card but its for the 2.6.22 kernel will that work with the 2.6.22-14 kernel that I have?
<DefineByte> "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error". Anyone know why I get this error when trying to list the root of my Windows partition?
<g2g591> suncydu: your permissions are messed up, run sudo chown -R janerik:janerik /home/janerik/.kde/
<dabang> johnficc1: soundcard?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, and if you get an error that its busy, I know ;(
<Tilllinux> How to install a kde skin?
<jgoo> aaah I see. I saw 'switch l' and 'switch N' and figured switches come second... you'd think the man page might just include a basic example for rar / unrar... typical usage... or maybe I am just stupid :-)
<jgoo> anyway thanks!
<johnficc1> dabang: wireless
<teimu> does anyone know how to make a disc image become a device, as if it were a real disc in my drive? some may call this a virtual drive.
<sofiankrt> nickrud:  yeah, that's what I got
<Tilllinux> teimu: Gmountiso
<PriceChild> pike_, ^root^, Figured out the problem.... I had left a random terminal open which was ssh'd into a different machine...
<Tilllinux> or AcetoneISO
<atomkarinca> teimu, or Acetoneiso2
<qwaz> scguy318: do I need to specify which display, like a cronjob, if I want to execute a gui application...using at
<dabang> johnficc1: if nothing else works, you can use ndiswrapper
<nickrud> sofiankrt, cd  /      then type    umount /dev/sda1
<LetterRip> hi all - could someone open there services list and tell me 1) which ones are shown and 2) which are active?
<suncydu> g2g591 wow it worked Have posted this for severald weeks... and you fixed my problem at once.... what was the problem??? new to linux:-)
<johnficc1> dabang: ndiswrapper is not working out for me
<johnficc1> ls
<LetterRip> I think some have disappeared from my list after I had disabled some
 * nickrud thinks PriceChild 's experience is a perfect example for using sudo
<dabang> johnficc1: a driver for 2.6.22 should work with ubuntu kernel
<PriceChild> nickrud, sudo?
<g2g591> suncydu: i think you ran sudo dolphin, that changes your permissions for your bookmarks and history to root, I've had this happen a few times myself, even though i use kdesu
<nickrud> PriceChild, random terminal, wrong command, rm something while in a random root terminal. Been there, done that
<sofiankrt> nickrud: gave nothing, what does mount and unmount mean, anyway?
<johnficc1> dabang: I'm trying it now
<PriceChild> nickrud, I'm going to have to learn to read hostnames now :)
<suncydu> g2g591 ok. but that fixed it... thanks a lot
<Syntux> How would I point source.list into a mounted DVD ISO image on my HDD instead of CD?
<PriceChild> !mountiso | Syntux
<ubotu> Syntux: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<teimu> thanks Tilllinux!
<qwaz> I'm seeing high memory usage...what can i use to tell what's using my RAM?
<Dr_willis> Syntux,  you could mount it to a dir. then point it to that dir.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, it mounts (puts into the file tree so we can read) different partitions. In this case sda1 is your C drive in windows
<dabang> johnficc1: which chip is it?
<PriceChild> Syn-, then just use standard deb-cdrom stuff
<johnficc1> dabang: 8185l
<johnficc1> L
<sofiankrt> nickrud: that explains a lot, then... I blanked my sda1
<Syntux> Dr_willis, it's already mounted, how to point it ?
<g2g591> qwaz:top is a cli app for that, ksysgaurd is one for kde, not sure about gnome though
<nickrud> sofiankrt, and no output was good.  Now type     mount /dev/sda1   -t ntfs-3g  /mnt
<Tilllinux> so, how to install a kde theme for kde applications (like gtk for gnome?)
<qwaz> g2g591: I have a top running, but it isn't listing anything out of the ordinary
<suncydu> Hello you all. I posted several problems to you guys out there. And you helped me a lot of times. is there anyway to donate something to this community if there is. Because I think you guys deserve some for youre great job
<sofiankrt> nickrud: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<Dr_willis> Tilllinux,  go ask in #kubuntu they will point ya to the right info.
<jhonovich> cron doe not seem to be running (ran ps ax | grep cron), how can i make sure it runs?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, argh. that's what I would use in ubuntu.  Anyone following along knows how mandriva mounts ntfs partitions read write?
<Blissex> ubotu gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tilllinux> Dr_willis: well, I'm neither using kubuntu nor kde, but kde apps... So I doubt I can just easily install a kde theme for these single kde apps with gnome ;)
<Syntux> PriceChild, it's already mounted, my question about how to point apt to use that mounted directory ?
<Lukasz> back
<kyleBAKED> if i remove usplash using apt, will my boot screen revert to whats in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, a sec
<PriceChild> Syntux, system > admin > software sources
<PriceChild> Syntux, that'll let you add a cdrom from the 3rd tab
<g2g591> kyleBAKED: nope, if you remove usplash, you get to see verbose output from the kernel as it boots,
<Syntux> PriceChild, dude, that requires inserting a CD to CD device
<johnficc1> dabang: they have this driver http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
<g2g591> kyleBAKED: any image defined by /boot/grub/menu.lst is just for the boot menu
<PriceChild> Syntux, gah sorry, I'll find the syntax for sources.list then
<Lukasz> so where do I place the mesage file code in menu.lst?
<Rytmis> Is there a way to install Gutsy from a running Hardy install without burning a CD? My drive seems to be b0rked.
<oDesk> g2g591: i used this command  chown user:user -R .*  then i face permission problem 403 ? how i can restore this ?
<alex_> hi ... I can't install the flash plugin on 64 bits
<dabang> johnficc1: just looking at it :-)
<Tilllinux> Syntux: why just not mount it to /media/cdrom ;D
<kyleBAKED> g2g591, oh, is there a way to have a background image and / or edit the display the verbose text?
<Syntux> Tilllinux, because I'm already using /media/cdrom for other stuff :D
<mhiku> how can i make my ubuntu installation like livecd or when i restart its same again, no writes from the harddisk
<g2g591> oDesk: never chown anything to user:somehting , user is a nonexistant user,
<PriceChild> Syntux, you do it the same as any other repository. Just use file:/ instead of http://
<PriceChild> Syntux, please note the single slash
<g2g591> oDesk: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusernamewhichisalsoyourgroupname .*
<oDesk> g2g591: the user i'm using is existing one
<Syntux> PriceChild, so if the directory path is /home/syntux/uDVD/ then in source.list I should have file:/home/syntux/uDVD/
<g2g591> oDesk: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusernamewhichisalsoyourgroupname .*
<g2g591> oDesk: what directory did you run that in?
<PriceChild> Syntux, but in full, deb file:/home/syntux/DVD/ ./
<Avt> friends!!!! :) OK SO IS FLASH IN THE ADD PROG?
<Avt> sorry caps
<oDesk> g2g591: /public_html/subdir    .i'm working as root
<Avt> im in gutsy
<Syntux> PriceChild, Thank you :-) Where did you find that info ? would like to bookmark it
<PriceChild> avis, "yes", but it is currently broken
<nickrud> sofiankrt, apparently mandriva doesn't provide that driver, which lets you write to the windows partition. Can you wire up the laptop temporarily to the net so we can work in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Syntux, i looked at the line i have in mine when i tell software sources to add my ubuntu cd as a repo
<g2g591> oDesk: what is giving you the permission error message?
<nonfake> nickrud: MP-BIOS 8254 timer can't connect to IO-APIC ???? have any clue?
<sofiankrt> nickrud: wire up?
<nickrud> nonfake, nope. I (crossed fingers) have yet to see any hardware issues on my machines
<sofiankrt> nickrud: what does that mean?
<dabang> johnficc1: i guess you should have to compile and install the module only? then try modprobe <module-name> and see...
<Syntux> PriceChild, hmm and the file:/ syntax?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, plug it into the router or modem
<Avt> is flash viewer in symantec of gutsy?????
<PriceChild> Syntux, that was part of it
<oDesk> g2g591: when i browse the directory using Firefox
<sofiankrt> nickrud: no, can't do that...
<r-wolf> my Gnome login screen shows @1280x720, and after login the resolution changes to 1280x1024, what's wrong with the settings?
<Syntux> cool
<Syntux> thanks
<Syntux> :-)
<Syntux> PriceChild, Thank you
<nickrud> sofiankrt, ok, a minute or two.
<dabang> nonfake  press F6 at boo screen and add "noapic", without quotation marks
<ompaul> Avt, please read the topic for the channel do /topic if you can't see it in your client
<Lr5_> Anyone knows how fast ubuntu is in ps3?
<jhonovich> cron is not running, any idea on how to start/enable it?
<Lr5_> Is it good compared to normal computer?
<g2g591> oDesk: not sure
<PriceChild> Lr5_, it does not have direct access to the video card
<DefineByte> Anyone know why I can't view the root of my Windows partition (NTFS) but the contents of all sub-directories are viewable?
<Avt> ok pacient :/
<PriceChild> Lr5_, but there are ubuntu cd images availiable for the ps3
<michael> How can i tell if my graphics card is installed properly?
<oDesk> g2g591:then is there any way to fix permissions for this user ?
<TurtleBoots> hi folks
<Lr5_> michael: umm, try what running glxgears says
<plamo> what let's me play .mp3 files again? I forgot
<Lukasz> is your control panel working michael?
<Lr5_> No idea if that's any proper test though
<Lukasz> For the specified graphic card
<TurtleBoots> can anyone here recommend good photo editing software for Ubuntu?
<Lr5_> plamo: restrictedformats or something
<nixnoob> anyone running gusty on a Asus C90s?
<plamo> kk, thanks
<nickrud> sofiankrt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49904/ . Basic instructions for undeleting the files in ubuntu
<Lukasz> im on compaq usb external
<Lr5_> plamo: nope, wasn't that, let me check
<plamo> Lr5_: roger that.
<Lr5_> plamo: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lr5_> That should be it
<plamo> many thanks
<Lukasz> I had to download an ogg decoder to make aac+ work
<sofiankrt> nickrud: so that should do it?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, gotta step away for about 10 minutes. be back
<Avt> I cant find flash ...
<Tallen> Hi, Any tricks on getting all my 4GB of ram usable by *buntu 7.10 (2.6.22-14-generic)? More machine details here -> http://www.pastebin.org/13231.
<nickrud> sofiankrt, yes, the key is the ctl-h , that will show you the hidden trash folder
<petr4> hello. i changed graphics card (to VirtualBox's VESA card with 8 MB) and now my X servber exists with message "VESA: no matching device section for instance". I tried to run /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer but it produced the same result. I would appreciate any advice
<nickrud> sofiankrt, if you have any doubt at any time, stop and come back
<lafayette> i am trying to use this iptables script
<sofiankrt> ok, so I will login to ubuntu now and see what happens!
<Lr5_> Avt: flashplugin-nonfree or mozilla-plugin-gnash
<sofiankrt> nickrud: thank you so much! it really means a lot to me!
<Avt> ty
<lafayette> but i get the erroriptables-restore v1.3.3: no command specified
<lafayette> Error occurred at line: 41
<Lr5_> Avt: for normal usage gnash should be good, but games probably require the flashplugin-nonfree one
<tomix> hi
<TurtleBoots> any one recommend photo editing software for Ubuntu?
<Lr5_> TurtleBoots: gimp is quite good
<michael> lukasz: idk...didnt know we had cp's in linux
<Mondmann> anyone knows why i get a black screen while trying to boot xubuntu on my old laptop?
<oDesk> anyway to repair permissions for Fedora VPS user ?
<TurtleBoots> thanks Lr5
<Lukasz> hmm
<petr4> TurtleBoots: i use g-spot or something. only does basic editing like clipping
<alex_> hi all ... is there fot 64 bits ubuntu help ?
<Lukasz> Im gonna keep trying add picture to boot I mad ea backup of menu.lst anyways
<tomix> ou inkscape
<pr0nGuy> Is there something special needed to get virtualbox to see a USB device?
<SmileyChris> so I'm trying to set up my laptop's modem...
<SmileyChris> slamr module is installed and loaded, and dmsg reports "slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem." - but slmodemd reports "mdm setup: cannot open dev `/dev/slamr0': No such device"
<SmileyChris> any clues?
<johnficca> just so anyone knows realtek rtl8185L cards have a driver that works with Ubuntu.
<petr4> pr0nguy: the free softtware ediition of virtualbox does not do usb
<petr4> use the non-free
<BehiiMehii> Unable to mount the volume 'SimpleDrivePS'. (That's my external harddrive, and I can't seem to use it, how do I go about fixing that?) :/
<petr4> and and host has options to provide usb to oguest
<pr0nGuy> petr4: that's bad news for me.
<wols> pr0nGuy: why not just mount it in leeenox?
<cvd> where is the cursors folder location?
<Lukasz> brb
<BehiiMehii> So can any of you help me get my external harddrive working?
<pr0nGuy> wols: I'm trying to do the easiest thing possible to get my canon printer to work while my host OS is leenox.
<pvl1> my input method keeps changing, y is it doing that?
<petr4> behii: tell us what does not work?
<pr0nGuy> petr4: I found this: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=2776
<cvd> ?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<petr4> behii: unfortunatelly if something in hotplug fails, it provides no feedback. damm the developers!
<dury> can't became as superuser
<petr4> pr0n: and what step did not work?
<petr4> hello. i changed graphics card (to VirtualBox's VESA card with 8 MB, also happed when changed to my old S3 Trio card) and now my X servber exists with message "VESA: no matching device section for instance". I tried to run /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer but it produced the same result. I would appreciate any advice.
<Madpilot> dury, not sure what you mean - is sudo not working for you?
<nickrud> cvd, the cursors that the system provides are in /usr/share/icons , and the icons you add go into ~/.icons
<dury> when I've installed ubuntu didn't ask me for su password
<pvl1> My input method changes often within applications, how  can i stop that?
<Madpilot> dury, that's because Ubuntu isn't set up to need one
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | dury
<ubotu> dury: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tim167> is there a good game console emulator for ubuntu ?
<cvd> i just download a x-cursor theme and i dont know where to put theme
<pr0nGuy> petr4: Didn't try it yet.  I'm just wondering if this will work for me, since I have the OSE version.
<nickrud> cvd, unpack it into ~/.icons , create the directory if you need to
<cvd> ok thanks
<pr0nGuy> petr4: I'm reading the instructions right now, but it says: Go to System-> Administration-> Users and Groups.  I don't have the option "Users and Groups".
<bobble> Anybody here use kerberos (kinit specifically) successfully on Gutsy? I keep getting "Improper format of Kerberos configuration file while initializing Kerberos 5 library" but I have the stock configuration file.
<Montego> Anyone know of a safe easy to use defrag app in syn?
<petr4> pr0n: probably yes. i have no experience in that. give it a try. consider browsing virtualbox release notes. they are verbose and usually list problems like this
<johnficca> how do I blacklist a driver
<johnficca> ?
<DigitalNinja> can someone tell me if mke2fs records file access time?
<Flannel> !blacklist | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nickrud> tim167, xmame , snes9x-x , gnuboy-sdl , visualboyadvance , pcsx , to name a fuew
<annonymouse> does any one know why all my video formats all play in black and white?
<bobble> DigitalNinja: I think you can specify either way in /etc/fstab
<DigitalNinja> bobble: Thanks
<waQachiQi> If I edit the configure file in the source, do i need to do a chmod +x on it or something?
<petr4> pr0n: really? well, it may br localized. otherwise you vcan fall back to addgroup and adduser
<tim167> nickrud oh la la, so which one do you recommend (one for which i can find roms easily ) ? thanks
<nickrud> tim167, I don't use any myself. you might find some irc channels for them, try looking on ircsearch.com
<jsland> join #ubuntu
<nickrud> welcome jsland (again)
<nixnoob> annonymouse, what driver are you using? are you using a compositing manager like compiz?
<davidwinter> Is there a way I can burn the Ubuntu install ISO to an external USB hard drive?
<Madpilot> ubotu, install | davidwinter
<ubotu> davidwinter: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickrud> davidwinter, it's an iso, it will boot from a cd only
<tim167> nickrud, thanks
<nixnoob> davidwinter, search google for ubuntu pendrive
<annonymouse> nixnoob  how would i find out  ive been using ubuntu for 5 days  smoothly with no understanding of it  and this is my first problem
<Madpilot> davidwinter, you need the last URL ubotu just posted
<Itaku> is there a way you can add more workspaces to switch through at the botom of the screen
<Madpilot> davidwinter, and the first one, actually
<zChris> can i install an old version of Ubuntu and then upgrade it too the newest?
<nickrud> or see nixnoob didn't realize it worked from a disk drive also
<Flannel> zChris: yes, but you canonly upgrade one version at a time
<Madpilot> Itaku, right-click on the workspace switcher, Preferences
<nickrud> zChris, one release at a time, and each is a very large download
<nixnoob> annonymouse, what video card do you have?
<LjL> Montego: there isn't any such thing
<zChris> okey
<annonymouse> an generic intel one  for an advent laptop
<nixnoob> annonymouse are you using any desktop effects?
<annonymouse> um yes
<annonymouse> turn them off?
<nixnoob> annonymouse try it
<Itaku> thanks fuckers
<Montego> Ljl Thanks!
<zippytech> any one know why when i enable dual monitors with nvidia and set res to 1280x1024 i have a screen that moves when i hit the edge of the monitor
 * annonymouse looks really stupid  how did i turn them on lol i remember a screen  i just cant remember  is it appearance
<annonymouse> sorry found it
<annonymouse> brb gonna reboot n test
<Montego> Anyone know how to turn off join/Left using (xchat-gnome 0.18) I can't find it.
<waQachiQi> If I edit the configure file in the source, do i need to do a chmod +x on it or something?
<Montego> join/quit
<nickrud> waQachiQi, probably not, it usually comes with the proper permissions already set
 * nixnoob is AWAY ( errands )
<waQachiQi> Hmm
<Flannel> !away > nixnoob^away
<LjL> !away > nixnoob^away    (nixnoob^away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<waQachiQi> Is gedit a bad idea to use for editing source?
<Madpilot> waQachiQi, no, it's fine, generally
<LjL> waQachiQi: no... why would it be?
<nickrud> waQachiQi, no, it's fine. Limited, but ok
<waQachiQi> so if I edit the configure file, do I need to do anything else before I compile?
<jsland> ordered a new motherboard before checking the hardware support and find the Asus M2N SLI deluxe  is not listed for Ubuntu.  Other M2N boards are supported.  If the other boards have the same chipset will they likely work with the deluxe board?
<Tallen> Hi, Any tricks on getting all my 4GB of ram usable by *buntu 7.10 (2.6.22-14-generic)? More machine details here -> http://www.pastebin.org/13231.
<LjL> waQachiQi: uh? edit the configure file?
<alemones> Hi Guys, I would like to ask for help as my Ubuntu doesn't keep the resolution and other graphic setup when restarting. I have to restore after each restart!
<Delvien> Do i need to keep whats in /var/cache/apt/archives or am i safe to delete it ?
<waQachiQi> LjL yes
<annonymouse> hey   thanks for the advice but still grey
<LjL> Delvien: you can delete it safely by doing « sudo apt-get clean »
<LjL> !elaborate | waQachiQi
<ubotu> waQachiQi: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<r-wolf> another try: my Gnome login screen shows @1280x720, and after login the resolution changes to 1280x1024, what could be wrong with the settings?
<Delvien> LjL ahhhh.. ive been using autoclean for 4 years lol.... darnit
<LeLLeL> hi! im on GG server install, and cant get my mumble-server to work. this is pasted from /var/log/murmur/murmur.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49902/ anyone got any idea?
<r-wolf> how do I make them equal?
<maybeway36> samba problem here
<waQachiQi> LjL: http://calomel.org/rtorrent_mods.html <-- I'm trying to do this and it says I have to edit the "configure" file, in the libtorrent source.. So i do do anything else after I make the changes?
<maybeway36> i have a folder "R.E.M." but it shows up as RP85G1~P over SMB/CIFS
<AciD> hi
<maybeway36> with the folder inside, "In Time: The Best of R.E.M. 1988-2003" it is also a garbled mess
<maybeway36> is this ms-dos truncating?
<AciD> is it normal that no upgrade has been seen on compiz since october 8 ? I'm using feisty
<maybeway36> yes
<maybeway36> feisty doesn't really have upgrades anymore :P
<linuxfce> you can download extra plugins for compiz
<AciD> ah
<scguy318> AciD: when packages in a repo go stable, their version simply does not change unless for security reasons
<scguy318> AciD: other distros put you on the bleeding edge though
<LjL> waQachiQi: chmod +x might be needed, depending on the editor. not sure with gedit. i'd recommend that, if you really have to modify the source, you get the official Ubuntu source package and compile that, anyway.
<linuxfce> http://shame.tuxfamily.org/repo/
<linuxfce> that'll spiff up your compiz fusion
<AciD> it's not that much about plugins, but about stability (I have some pretty annoying random crashes since I switched from beryl to compiz-fusion)
<magic_ninja> !ice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> nothing like having your toys randomly break
<crdlb> linuxfce: uh ... that's for debian
<AciD> ok so this means the "new" version is quite like more "unstable" ?
<linuxfce> lol does it matter
<annonymouse> hi sorry ti keep pestering but can some one give me an idea where to go on this,  my vlc and mplayer are showing films in black n white ive reinstalled vlc and turned windows effectss of and rebooted  still same problem  its only happened  since last night
<scguy318> AciD: yes
<LimCore> mc provides brain dead stupid unreadable colors by default (dark gray on blue) how to fix that?
<crdlb> linuxfce: yes.
<scguy318> annonymouse: maybe you have some filter going?
<annonymouse> on both programs? howd i check
<alex_> how can I install the codecs to waqtch dvds n my 64 bits ?
<nickrud> LimCore, I usually just change the terminal colors to rxvt better contrast imo
<AciD> thx for the tips guys
<LimCore> it still sucks
<alex_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh gives me an error
<LimCore> cant stupid mc provide normal white on black text or something
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > LimCore
<LjL> !atti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobble> Anybody know Kerberos? What is default_realm supposed to be in krb5.con?
<bobble> .conf
<scguy318> alex_: what's the error?
<alex_> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Myrtti> !attitude | LimCore
<Flannel> LimCore: you can customize the color scheme
<ubotu> LimCore: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !build-essential > alex_    (alex_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: well I dont want a refund, still thoes colors are, quite frankly ((c) Torvalds),totally unusable
<LimCore> Flannel: how to?
<Avt> whats the command to change the roots pasword from term login?
<nickrud> LimCore, try mc -H
<LjL> !root > Avt    (Avt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Myrtti> Avt: you don't have root
<Myrtti> Avt: you shouldn't have root
<linuxfce> how can i set an ubuntu livecd iso to be part of my os boot selection
<alex_> thanks
<linuxfce> i want the iso to boot from the hard drive
<Avt> ?
<Avt> brb
<annonymouse> pls help this is driving me nuts
<Myrtti> linuxfce: there should be an option for that
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: don't byte my head off...i got disconnected that time because my isp was down... =P
<nikin> hy is consolekit a nescesarry daemon to start ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: np...  I am very preoccupied here...
<LimCore> nickrud: thanks!
 * LimCore braindeads his mc colors
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: what's up?
<LimCore> erm, un*
<falconer> I think linuxfce means that he has an iso on the hard drive, and wants an option in grub to boot from that iso file on the disk
<linuxfce> yes!!
<linuxfce> that would be great for when x crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: Nothing that would be on-topic thanks...   just ask any anyopne here that can help will help.
<Myrtti> mmmmmmkay
<ompaul> linuxfce, less of the running commentary please ;-)
<nikin> hy is consolekit a nescesarry daemon to start ubuntu?
<LimCore> I know there are probably good reasons to provide unreadable colors to users, by would it be possible to provide usable default configuration in ubuntu?
<Weasel[DK]> is it possible to install a 32bit version on an AMD 64bit ?
<falconer> well, linuxfce, I don't know how to do that. But I'm not an expert :D
<Flannel> Weasel[DK]: yes
<ramrebol_> hi
<PriceChild> !bug | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<linuxfce> hm ok. ill check google, its gotta be doable
<magic_ninja> i did an apt-get install icewm and for some reason i don't have ANY configuration files, any ideas guys
<rodolfo> Weasel[DK]: yeah, but there would be loss of performance, you know?
<kylebaked> how can i find the vga framebuffer mode for 1280x800?
<PriceChild> magic_ninja, checked /usr/share?
<Weasel[DK]> yes i thought so
<Flannel> rodolfo, Weasel[DK], not really.  You don't get whatever gain you would from the 64bit OS, but 32bit OS wont run slower on it
<rodolfo> Weasel[DK]: your processor has 64-bit instructions, then USE IT
<Avt> um i have root man
<LimCore> PriceChild: I know.  1) go to page  2) report bug  3) wait  4) wait  5) wait  6) you die out of oldage 7) ubuntu 42.52 for amd512 includes the bugfix.   is the something more that one can do to fix it quicker?
<xal2> Hi
<Avt> i built the pc :/
<annonymouse> i fixed it!!!
<Avt> course i have root
<rodolfo> Flannel, i had the same thought as your...but when i intalled a winxp-64BE on a athlon 64 x2, some apps really run faster than on a 32BE
<PriceChild> LimCore, if its a bug, please file it on launchpad
<|DuReX|> what ubuntu disk supports installing/booting from dmraid ?
<LimCore> PriceChild: ok I will do it right after work
<rodolfo> Flannel, for example games
<rodolfo> Flannel, so why on ubuntu it would be different?
<Shpook> Ugh, brand new installation, and I've already messed it up lol.
<Avt> sudo passwd....
<k3ito> can anyone tell me of a media player that lets me browse my music by artwork for linux?
<Avt> thats all you had to say
<Shpook> I have both KDE and Gnome installed right now...will there be any problems with removing KDE? I've read on the forums about people having issues when they do this.
<rodolfo> Flannel, i mean if there was no difference between 32 and 63 bit editions, so why does the 64BE exist?
<Gnea> k3ito: i think amarok does it
<magic_ninja> where are gnome configuration files located?
<Gnea> magic_ninja: ~/.gconf/
<LimCore> how to make it not possible to bypass root password by booting into rescue mode etc?
<nickrud> Avt, the ubuntu security model is built around using sudo rather than having an actual root password. Alternative, some say better, some say worse. It works
<k3ito> Gnea: is there any way to have amarok store the artwork downlaoded by the cover manager in the relevant folder and not in it's own unique database backend!
<ompaul> LimCore, put a password on your grub
<Gnea> k3ito: that's an amarok issue, ask them
<inch> k3ito I don't think there is one that will let you browse by the album art but Amarok displays the album art for each album so you may give that a try
<ompaul> LimCore, you need to get in at some level if you encrypt everything I hope you never forget any password
<Flannel> LimCore: the mc manpage talks about how to set your own colors in the config file.  Its larger than I can explain here though.
<Avt> nick what that mean in english
<nickrud> magic_ninja, ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.config ~/.local ~/.cache ~/.gconf (that I've found so far :)
<magic_ninja> Gnea: the start menu entries are located here?
<k3ito> Gnea:: k cheers ;)
<kylebaked> does anyone know how to set my framebuffer at boot to 1280x800?
<LimCore> Flannel: would be nice to include some comfortable setting by default
<k3ito> inch:: shame
<nickrud> magic_ninja, those are in ~/.local/share/applications
<Flannel> rodolfo: The 64bit OS is faster in some areas, but most general application use there is little, if any, difference.
<AciD> ah, I meant gutsy in fact :)
<Avt> nickrud whats that mean in simple english?
<k3ito> inch: the new winamp (preferred media player for win) has just that and its perfect
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | Avt - explained better here:
<ubotu> Avt - explained better here:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> LimCore, to answer your question of speeding up a change, you might consider adding a patch
<Flannel> rodolfo: the benefit of larger registers and more of them is offset by the overhead of larger pointers and such
<kane77> what is the best way to synchronize my project between laptop and desktop?
<k3ito> wanted something similar for ubuntu as there is NO WAY i'm going back to wion now
<zippytech> any one have an idea why on dual monitors my screen moves when i hit the edge with the mouse
<nickrud> in more detail, and advocacy, but better? some say yes, some say no :)
<Flannel> LimCore: MCs colors have always been that way
<LimCore> Flannel: they are completelly unreadable, or is it just me
<Avt> did i say simple lol
<LimCore> grayish gray on grayish blue, for teh win
<magic_ninja> nickrud: there is no single directory or file that specifies the gnome menu entries (i'm trying to convert them to the icewm menu"
<Flannel> LimCore: Apparently its just you, or some customization you've done to your terminal colors.  Light grey on light blue, right?
<LimCore> Flannel: yeah
<nickrud> magic_ninja, install menu and menu-xdg , they'll convert for your
<nickrud> *you
<LimCore> but on LCD the grey, especially of directories, blends with this blueish
<LimCore> in default gnome term
<Flannel> LimCore: Yeah.  Thats how its always been.  If you turn your terminals colors off, you'll get foreground on background
<Avt> ok I have radeon saphire x800 gto video card how I install the correct driver?
<magic_ninja> nickrud: then just restart icewm or run a command or what?
<k3ito> Avt: envy can do it
<|DuReX|> what ubuntu disk supports installing/booting from dmraid ?
<Avt> will it work
<ompaul> !envy | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Avt> last time it mess up
<Flannel> LimCore: Of course, with that you also lose colorization.  You might try googling around for a better color scheme for your LCD
<k3ito> Avt: should do
<Avt> k I try again
<ompaul> !worksforme | k3ito
<ubotu> k3ito: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Avt> brb..
<k3ito> Avt: i have manually edited my xorg.conf for use with the x800xt pe
<Nicolaidis> help with cairo dock
<nickrud> magic_ninja, it should do it automatically, but you can run update-menus by hand
<magic_ninja> nickrud: ty i'm going to try this
<Avt> um how to run envy
<k3ito> ompaul: does the restriceted man find the *latest* driver?
<Avt> in gutsy
<ryanov> Does anyone here happen to know why flashplugin-nonfree with Flash 9.0.115 was removed?
<Myrtti> !envy | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nickrud> Avt, as far away away from you and as fast as you can
<Flannel> LimCore: As an example (an unfortunate one at that)  You'll notice this scheme is still X on blue: http://www.kde-files.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=32814&file1=32814-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Pleasent+NC%2FMC+color+style&PHPSESSID=c53a6c8
<Tallen> no-one using 4GB RAM on a 32-bit *buntu ?
<ompaul> k3ito, it finds a driver that is known to work and if it that does not work then there is _NO_ supported version yet that means that we don't suggest it - this is about stability not might work
<ryanov> I see that it was pulled from the repository by Martin Pitt, but the reason given was (broken SRU)... not sure what that stands for.
<rodolfo> Tallen: what's the problem?
<k3ito> ompaul: never heard of any problems using envy.  not like the use of automatix anyhow
<Avt> myrtti I didnt get the ubotu message yet
<Tallen> rodolfo; Hi, Any tricks on getting all my 4GB of ram usable by *buntu 7.10 (2.6.22-14-generic)? More machine details here -> http://www.pastebin.org/13231.
<KlrSpz> Tallen: yeah what's the issue?
<ompaul> k3ito, it has had the same effect
<ompaul> !envy | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<magic_ninja> nickrud: br right back going to restart x
<nickrud> rodolfo, did you ever get your compiz config to stop complaining?
<Avt> !envy | Avt
<ryanov> Isn't the limit 3.3 or something like that with 32-bit, or is that Windows only?
<KlrSpz> well >2 gig is already himem
<k3ito> ompaul: i couldn't run compiz nor games with the restricted driver man driver
<ompaul> Avt, the message was in the channel: ubotu> Avt: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<zetheroo> umm... what do you do when your keyboard no longer toggles the volume?
<k3ito> ompaul: i think the card is blacklisted
<Flannel> ryanov: You can do >3.3 (or whatever it is) with certain things enabled
<Avt> im confused
<magic_ninja> nickrud: hrm this didn't work still no program entries or anything in gnome
<LimCore> Tallen: you need probly 64bit kernel to use it fully
<Tallen> KlrSpz: actually I have updated the pastebin to include the dmesg output as well (3200 MB HIGHMEM + 896MB found) -> http://www.pastebin.org/13242
<LjL> Avt: it shows
<rodolfo> nickrud: not only i did, its working perfectly
<k3ito> ompaul: though the ati driver is coming on in leaps n bounds
<Avt> what restricted drivers manager
<Nicolaidis> can someone help me install cairo dock
<Avt> were is it
<ryanov> What's the reason for sticking to 32 anyway?
<nickrud> magic_ninja, in gnome? I thought you wanted gnome menus in icewm
<ompaul> Avt, do this: /msg ubotu binarydriver and it will reply
<Flannel> Tallen: The server kernel has support for higher amounts of RAM, or you can compile the ubuntu kernel with some tweaks and get it too
<k3ito> avt: system>admin
<Tallen> ryanov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<nickrud> magic_ninja, or, the menu items that debian provides in icewm (that's how it's structured)
<magic_ninja> nickrud: there is a "gnome and kde" entries in the application menu
<carrierBag> Hi. I'm up to recompile php from scratch (to get the bundled GD version). Do I have to uninstall/remove php first per synaptic or can I just go along and compile over the old php? Any advice? I don't wont to mess up the (package)system.. :|
<Avt> o ty
<ompaul> ryanov, easy of use - if you are not running massive dbs (and you should not be on a desktop)  then for desktop reasons easier to do 32bit
<magick211> Maybe someone can help me, I just recently tried to patch madwifi drivers and my laptop battery died in the process, now when i try to patch i get a error, i tried delting the source and the patch and redownloading but i still get same error
<Flannel> carrierBag: Why are you compiling it?
<nickrud> magic_ninja, phone call, brb
<carrierBag> Flannel: I need the bundled version of the GD Graphics Library
<ryanov> Gotcha.
<KlrSpz> Tallen: i'm not sure what the default ubuntu config is as the config is NOT stored in the kernel proc space
<notv> i cant get audacity to convert my files to mp3
<linuxfce> what error do you get notv
<Flannel> carrierBag: What are the benefits of the "Bundled Version" as opposed to the one in the repository?
<KlrSpz> which is bs if you ask me.. however i do believe it to be compatible as i have 4gb of ram at work with no issues
<notv> none
<linuxfce> what happens
<magick211> Anyone know why im getting the patch error now, even after i redownloaded the source and patch
<notv> it just doesnt show anything for mp3 exporting
<ryanov> That page is not technically correct, is it?
<notv> i have lame
<ryanov> KlrSpz: There is one in /boot though, isn't there?
<jepes_> hi, i replaced my mouse but the new one wouldnt work. im sure my new mouse isnt broken.
<|DuReX|> what does the alternate cd has more ?
<carrierBag> Flannel: the generic one in the repository you get with php5-gd does not include some functions like ImageRotate... which I need
<notv> and i direct audacity to libmp3lame.so.0
<notv> but i dont get any messages saying that its working
<Shpook> jepes_: what's it do or not do?
<KlrSpz> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<rodolfo> Tallen: so it does not recognize the correct amount of memory...?
<LjL> !who | notv
<KlrSpz> so i mean it must be enabled?
<linuxfce> sorry i have to go, but my audacity didnt require anything to export as mp3, so i dont know what to do
<ubotu> notv: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<notv> on my desktop, i have options to export to mp3, but i do not see these options here on my laptop
<LjL> err, i meant more like
<ryanov> I believe there /IS/ a Flash for 64-bit, so I don't know if that community page is right.
<LjL> !enter | notv
<ubotu> notv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mpeters> hello folks. I've got a compaq presario v5000 whose volume control buttons control the master volume track, but not the pcm.
<owner10010101> whats the site for installing the libraries for playing dvd's and mp3s
<mpeters> is there anyway to chagne this?
<notv> sorry ljl
<Tallen> rodolfo: yes, it only sees 2.9GB of the 4GB (3.9GB should be reported by the 32bit kernel).
<mpeters> it seems that adjusting the master volume sliders doesn't actually change the volume
<jepes_> Shpook: "do not"
<notv> can anyone help me get audacity to export mp3s?
<Flannel> carrierBag: Are you sure?  I've used ImageRotate on my dapper box.  You'd know more than I do about it though.  For compiling, see !compile, and also remember to put stuff in /usr/local (which is how you keep it from breaking your package stuff).  You should remove the packages from the repos, and if you have anything that depends on them, you'll need to make dummy packages to satisfy the depends.
<ryanov> notv: What does not work?
<rodolfo> Tallen: how many memories do you have installed? 2x2GB?
<owner10010101> i cant play dvds and i got a fresh install someone told me there was some website for the data i need medi....buntu..... can u help
<Shpook> jepes_: yes, but is it completely dead, or does tracking work and not the buttons?
<LeLLeL> hi! im on GG server install, and cant get my mumble-server to work. this is pasted from /var/log/murmur/murmur.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49902/ anyone got any idea?
<Flannel> !dvd | owner10010101
<magic_ninja> nickrud: brb restarting again
<ubotu> owner10010101: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<notv> ryanov i do not have any options for exporting to mp3, only wav, flac, and sorts
<Tallen> rodolfo: yes. lshw reports that correctly. The BIOS reports 4028MB RAM. Dmesg reports 3200MB + 896MB found. But 'free -m' only reports 2.9GB total RAM.
<jepes_> shpook: its completely dead on ubuntu, but it works well under windows.
<Gnarkill> irc://Irc.Wild-Bytes.org/wild-bytes
<carrierBag> Flannel: yes, I'm sure. And I need the bundled version of GD, which is not included in ubuntu LTS for security reasons.. :/
<mpeters> i experience the same issues running sudo alsamixer
<owner10010101> thx do u know the weblink for the site
<mpeters> master doesn't have any affect on volume, but pcm does
<mpeters> :/
<Shpook> jepes_: what kind of mouse? (brand/model)
<LjL> notv: File / Apply Chain / MP3 Conversion works here. not sure if it's supposed to be available from Export as well
<Gnurdux> does ubuntu use a grub stage 1.5?
<Flannel> Gnurdux: yes
<KlrSpz> Tallen: wow that's really weird, i really don't know what to say.. it works flawless on my box at work i know
<Gnurdux> ok
<Gnurdux> and hwere is it put?
<Shpook> jepes_: also, is it connected via P/S2 or USB?
<Tallen> KlrSpz: its making me wacko.
<ryanov> Tallen: What HW?
<Gnurdux> in the beginning of the ubuntu partition?
<lukasz> why do I get mesa xfree 86 missing?
<rodolfo> Tallen: have you already run memtest to see whats going on?
<jepes_> ps/2 generic optical mouse with scroll, previous was also ps/2 generic witout scroll and not optical
<Tallen> ryanov: this pastebin has all alot of details about my issue -> http://www.pastebin.org/13242
<Greevous> how can I cd into a hidden directory in the terminal?
<ryanov> 640k should be enough for anyone.
<Tallen> rodolfo: the RAM is seen by the BIOS fine. The problem is something with the kernel I sumize.
<bitmonk> Greevous: same as any other.  you mean a directory starting with '.' ?
<ryanov> Greevous: Nothing different
<bitmonk> just "cd .foo/"
<Greevous> bitmonk: do I need to add "sudo"?
<lukasz> !find mesa
<ubotu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg (and 18 others)
<lukasz> hmm
<jepes_> shpook: ps/2 generic optical mouse with scroll, previous was also ps/2 generic witout scroll and not optical
<bitmonk> nope.  dotfiles / dir are only semantically hidden, e.g. ls filters them, they are not hidden from you.
<magic_ninja> nickrud: i think i'm getting it figured out, ty, btw guys if you want a lightweight, customizable wm, try icewm its lightweight, but its really customizable
<bitmonk> well, maybe ls doesn't filter them.  i don't know off-hand, but they are filtered, not restricted.
<Shpook> jepes_: can you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin.org for me?
<bitmonk> magic_ninja: i have spent many late nights with icewm, good stuff
<ryanov> bitmonk: They don't show without -a. I guess that's filtering.
<simmer1> is there a channel that is best suited to helping with routing issues?
<Greevous> bitmonk: ryanov: I get a "permission denied" when I try to simply cd into it
<jepes_> shpook: ok,
<bitmonk> Greevous: that's not because of dots, but because of permissions
<bitmonk> try ls -ld .foo/
<bitmonk> should tell you who owns it and what access uga have
<rodolfo> nickrud: unlike windows, ubuntu has no limited memory recognizer uh?
<LjL> rodolfo: a what?
<magick211> Hello guys im trying ot "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and its asking for the ubuntu cdrom, i dont have it here wiht me is there anything else i can do?
<ryanov> Tallen: Interesting.
<LjL> magick211: remove it from Software Sources
<notv> ljl where does apply chain  export the mp3 to?
<magick211> LjL, Can you tell me how to do that?
<Greevous> bitmonk: root owns it, so do I need to change permissions with chown or chmod in order to copy files to and from?
<pike_> magick211: easiest way is to launch synaptic and do it there
<bitmonk> Greevous: yeap, and you need sudo for chown and chmod
<rodolfo> LjL: some versions of windows is limited...i mean you can install 2x2GB on a windows "starter" edition, but it will only recognize 2GB of your 4GB...(thats an example). does that happen on ubuntu?
<Onyx> Anyone know how I can get vmware on my amd64?
<LjL> magick211: not from Software Sources, because i'm not on GNOME... but it should be pretty trivial really. anyway from console, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD-ROM lines
<bitmonk> rodolfo: absolutely not ever because of any arbitrary limit.
<bitmonk> (only if your mobo had issues - not some licensing scam)
<magick211> Ljl, Thanks i will do that now
<joesoundguy> anyone using songbird?
<ryanov> Tallen: Assuming you haven't tried going with a PAE kernel
<ryanov> ?
<Greevous> bitmonk: so there's no way to access the files without changing the permissions, since "sudo cd" doesn't work...
<Avt> should I sudo apt-get install xscreensaver ??? in gutsy or no
<ryanov> sudo is not really going to work for that.
<bitmonk> yeah you can't sudo cd
<bitmonk> you can sudo su -
<Shpook> jepes_: You got it posted yet?
<pike_> Avt: yes it is in gutsy
<bitmonk> or sudo bash
<Enselic> Greevous: just sudo ls?
<bitmonk> and then cd
<ryanov> bitmonk: sudo -s
<Avt> it say it not installed
<bitmonk> you can also sudo ls
<bitmonk> you can sudo anything
<jepes_> shpook: im almost there
<hatter> how do i know which user to add to a group if this happens :  zmc_dvideo0[8707]: ERR [Failed to open video device /dev/video0: Permission denied]
<nickrud> magic_ninja, good to hear. rodolfo what was the cause?
<bitmonk> but not cd, because having su powers to switch dir doesn't help you have access to be in that dir once you lose su power
<ryanov> Greevous: sudo -s for a root shell.
<Enselic> hatter: sudo usermod -G video user
<wols> hatter: ls -al /dev/video0
 * bitmonk defer to ryanov 
<Tallen> ryanov: how exactly would I do that? what are any pitfalls of such a kernel?
<rodolfo> bitmonk, nickrd: and have you noticed some bu related to the "kernel-does-not-recgnize-my-amount-of-memory"?
<Avt> why it say xscreensaver isnt installed but it is
<LjL> ryanov: sudo -i is often a better idea though
<Greevous> ryanov: okay, that works. Thanks.
<bitmonk> "bu" ?
<magick211> Ljl, I installed the build essential erlier and tried to patch my mad-wifi drivers but my laptop batter died in the process, now when i try to patc i get error. Do i need to remove the build essential that i downloaded erlier?
<ryanov> Tallen: No idea, I just generally listen to the kernel messages if they tell me to try something. :
<ryanov> :)
<Shpook> jepes_: okay, not trying to rush you or anything, I was just curious. :-)
<wols> rodolfo: does your BIOS recognize it?
<alex_> someone here has an ipaq hp ?
<Avt> The program 'xscreensaver' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Avt> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver
<nickrud> rodolfo, not for years, I used to have to add MEM=xxx to lilo
 * bitmonk has a stupid redhat server which only sees 3.5G of 4G but am told it's the supermicro motherboard and don't even think it has anything to do with the kernel
<wols> bitmonk: bug I guess
<invalidsyntax> I tried to use hda0,1 in grub for windows and it said ntldr missiing
<rodolfo> nickrud: that's whats going on Tallen's computer...check this out: http://www.pastebin.org/13231
<Avt> and im in gutsy should be here ya
<Tallen> ryanov: well I saw that , but I am not using more than 4GB so I didnt think it applied.
<alex_> I can see that it uses the ipaq.c driver
<jepes_> shpook: im having trouble running thru tabs on firefox (pastebin.org) newarly there)
<KlrSpz> Gnea: you around?
<ryanov> LjL: /me defer to LjL :)
<ryanov> Whoop-s.
<alex_> but what's the application to use ?
<zippytech> any one know why when i enable dual monitors with nvidia and set res to 1280x1024 i have a screen that moves when i hit the edge of the monitor
<Avt> ail my screensaver woes
<hatter> Enselic, wols, thx,  /dev/video0  belongs to video group,  but how do i know which 'user' to add to it ?
<LjL> notv: uhm, i think if you've saved the project in audacity, it will tell you where it's going to export to. it's weird though
<sint> hey, i don't get the init system of ubuntu .. how to get removed stuff from starting while boot except using update-rc.d?? i always get: "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/bla exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)"
<nickrud> rodolfo, what does free say?
<KlrSpz> zippytech: are your frequencies correct?
<Enselic> hatter: the user that you want to be able to access ideo
<Enselic> video*
<rodolfo> nickrud: excuse me?
<wols> hatter: whoami
<bitmonk> sint: something is wrong or you are using it wrong, probably..
<lukasz> damn I can't seem to find Xfree86-dri hmm
<ryanov> Tallen: The fact that it mentioned it is interesting, though... I'm not sure what causes it to print that message.
<invalidsyntax> any ideas?
<nickrud> rodolfo, ah, I'm reading back, seeing more. and free is the command to check memory status
<bitmonk> but you should learn how the underlying rc system works. look in /etc/rc*.d
<magick211> LjL, I dont see a cd rom line in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<owner10010101> sry mates whats the addy for media ubuntu
<bitmonk> usually rcN.d where N is a runlevel number
<sint> bitmonk: not sure, i typed: update-rc.d program remove
<wols> lukasz: cause it doesn't exist anymore, just like XFree86, at least not in ubuntu
<bitmonk> sint: is that what the manpage says to do?
<sint> and -f doesn't to any better
<magic_ninja> what is rc.d
<magic_ninja> run command daemon?
<KlrSpz> just the collection of rc scripts
<lukasz> er what do I do then wols? it doesn't display ati info just says mesa missing?
<LjL> !pastebin | magick211: paste it all here
<ubotu> magick211: paste it all here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols> magic_ninja: it's part of sysvinit
<KlrSpz> you symlink them into your run levels
<nickrud> magic_ninja, sounds close to me :)
<lukasz> fglrxinfo
<ryanov> Tallen: Mine does not bitch about that, but I only have 1024MB
<wols> lukasz: what videocard?
<JonaTh> ! keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<lukasz> I am using ati
<JonaTh> !keyboard
<Avt> I need to install flash player in gutsy??? how
<LjL> !flash > Avt    (Avt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sint> bitmonk: just for the moment its lighttpd and the man page says almost nothing
<wols> lukasz: you load the drm module for your kernel for example
<JonaTh> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bitmonk> the manpage for update-rc.d ?
 * bitmonk checks
<lukasz> how can I load the drm modules wols?
<hatter> the current user is already added to this group (video) but when i try to run zoneminder this appears in the logs :  zmc_dvideo0[8707]: ERR [Failed to open video device /dev/video0: Permission denied]
<ryanov> Tallen: Similar, but below 4GB also: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2003-07/0995.html
<wols> lukasz: via modprobe. but best look for a howto for e.g. 9200 radeon
<nickrud> hatter, did the current user log completely out and back in (required when added to new group)
<Avt> they broke it? lmao :/
<lukasz> ok
<theLichKing> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<wols> hatter: ls -l /dev/video0
<rodolfo> Avt, by typing this on your terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Avt> this has been going on for like 3 months
<hatter> nickrud, thx, the user was already part of the group
<JonaTh> I don't understand how to easily move between to keymaps in 7.10.
<sint> but i had similar trouble with samba yesterday, gave up and let it start while boot anyway. is update-rc.d the right command to remove programs from autostart anyway?
<lukasz> link wols?
<JonaTh> I used alt + alt gr in Dapper
<jepes_> shpook: http://pastebin.org/13254 (whew, that was the longest paste i''ved don..)
<Avt> ty
<hatter> wols, crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-12-29 20:53 /dev/video0
<wols> sint: use rcconf. update-rc.d is sorta from dbeian
<rodolfo> Avt, also, check this site out for more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Shpook> jepes_: okay, gimme a min
<theLichKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> hatter: did you add yoursel to video or have you been part of it for a long time?
<jepes_> shpook: ok, thanks
<hatter> wols, yes have been part of it all along
<hatter> tvtime runs
<soldats> Avt, you can go to adobes home page and download and install it from there
<sint> wols: thanks. hope this works :)
<ryanov> I wonder what CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G does, since it seems to be turned on.
<alemones> Hi Guys, I would like to ask for help as my Ubuntu doesn't keep the resolution and other graphic setup when restarting. I have to restore after each restart!
<ader10> I forgot the command to see my kernel
<ader10> what is it?
<wols> ryanov: detemines where the kernel and userspace split
<magick211> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49910/
<wols> ader10: uname -a
<ader10> ty
<ryanov> I wonder could that have to do with his problem in some way.
<niuq> it's any application like movie maker for linux
<wols> niuq: kino, cinelerra
<wols> ryanov: depends
<rodolfo> alemones, have you manually changed something on your xorg.conf?
<lukasz> I did modprobe flglrx and it did something nut dunno what and the info still shows mesa
<niuq> wols: thx
<wols> lukasz: what card do you have?
<ryanov> wols: Upon anything in particular? :)
<lukasz> Ati rade 200 m intergrated
<lukasz> Ati radeon 200 m intergrated*
<wols> lukasz: afaik that needs fglrx yes
<wols> !ati | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aswear> hi all, does anyone have estimates on system requirements on ubuntu studio??
<LjL> magick211: the very first line is the CD-ROM line... anyway, that sources.list is totally messed up (you probably had no Internet while you were installing). it's easiest to generate a new one from here
<LjL> !easysource > magick211    (magick211, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols> ryanov: BIOS, platform, etc
<Tallen> ryanov: aha http://osdir.com/ml/admin.managers/2005-07/msg00005.html
<Tallen> ryanov: so I guess I need to make a custom kernel now. well that should be fun.
<lukasz> I will look at it :)
<ryanov> Last time I tried that it was such a bitch.
<theLichKing> hi
<theLichKing> i install fluxbox but i can't get the right click menu to show up, how do i fix this?
<lukasz> :)
<ryanov> I don't remember why, but I remember wanting to just use the exact Ubuntu kernel and change an option and build it.
<ryanov> And their build process didn't seem to work on their kernel.
<ryanov> Something about PATHs all screwed up.
<ryanov> And I came across it in the Wiki or something that said you shouldn't really be doing it, do they made it hard, or something silly like that.
<Tallen> ryanov: wonder if the 'server' ubuntu kernel has this PAE enabled?
#ubuntu 2007-12-29
<ryanov> Hopefully that has changed since then.
<ryanov> Tallen: Someone said that earlier.
<david__> i can't  make gutsy work like fiesty this really dissapointed me :(
<whtet> .
<hatter> well, tvtime is not working now, it worked before installing zoneminder
<Vovik_> Installed ubuntu, loaded - Monitor says "not supported". in recovery mode - boots, issued permits and frequency - is not helpful. Video Card - GeForce 5200
<ryanov> Tallen: http://osdir.com/ml/admin.managers/2005-07/msg00005.html
<ryanov> Tallen: Discussion of what's different.
<theLichKing> why do they say guys, fiesty, dapper in the tutorials.. isn't it just easier to track versions by numbers like 6.10, 7.10
<simmer1> disable the cdrom sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<simmer1> doh, that was ages ago!
<alemones> rodolfo: I did a reconfigure xserver xorg as it lost the resolution options....
<lukasz> I followed it and still says render is mesa wols?
 * Tallen is installing linux-image-server
<ryanov> Looks like the easy way to go.
<Shpook> jepes_: I'm really sorry, my brother called long distance and I had to take it. Let me take a look now.
<ryanov> At least you'll know whether it makes a difference.
<rodolfo> alemones, let me guess you've changed your xorg and didnt make a backup file
<kspear> hi
<xororand> hi. does someone have an up-to-date vim .deb with python support but _without_ the gtk gui?
<ryanov> Tallen: I'm out, but good luck.
<lukasz> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tallen> ryanov: thanks.
<lukasz> !pstbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pstbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kspear> i have a question about sata pci cards... anyone have any experience using them with ubuntu?
<ryanov> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aeGIs> Equality consists in the same treatment of similar persons.
<sint> wols: rcconf works, but it doesn't shows every daemon which is starting at boot time. for me its not showing ssh
<barata> hi all .. happy holiday!!
<barata> what is the best youtube downloader?
<lukasz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49911/ wols
<alecwh> When I'm in the Vitrual Terminal, the fonts are very big. Is it possible to size-down the font size?
<rodolfo> alemones, have you set a 1280x800 res on section screen -> <your graphics controller> -> subsection display?
<Shpook> jepes_: Try changing the line "Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"  to this:  "Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
<Vovik_> barata, for linux ?
<Dmitry_> could someone provide an address for a guide that covers the installation of a wired router?
<Shpook> jepes_: then restart X
<alemones> rodolfo: yes, I did that
<lukasz> hmm
<whtet> i am trying to ssh to my own box over rsa1 authentication, i have enabled "RSAAuthentication yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config also. when i try to connect it, the error said that my box is not providing SSH protocol version 1, i have restarted my sshd as well
<hatter> now i have this :  zmfix[9399]: ERR [Can't chmod /dev/video1 to 20666: Operation not permitted]
<mete> Hi
<KlrSpz> Gnea: you around?
<jepes_> shpook: okay i'll try it.
<mete> I've just setted up the nfs-kernel-server and have configured one share. Now I want to connect from a win box to this share, but it asks me for a PW. why? here is my config file: http://pastebin.us/?show=m20f3f103
<juan> can someone help me with my display?
<KlrSpz> anyone familiar with IP MASQUERADING? It seems to be set up correctly in the iptables FORWARD chain, but i'm not getting any actual forwarding
<juan> basically getting one large desktop on both mons
<Avt> I need to add terminal to the grub boot menu how??????????????
<juan> is it possible to assign a workspace to each? or split them so that when i maximize windows, it goes to that monitor and not span both
<sint> Avt: terminal?
<Vovik_> Avt, i don't understand you
<Avt> terminal the thing you type in
<osfameron> to stop synaptics touchpad *ever* generating middle clicks, should it be enough to set "Emulate3Buttons" to "false" ?
<sint> Avt: grub comes with some kind of pseudo terminal
<osfameron> I'm really tired of accidentally pasting crap in irc :-)
<juan> i've disabled Xinerama
<rodolfo> alemones, hold on, googling for it
<juan> and it still does the same thing
<Avt> I cant reset root passwd
<Likuid_Silence> why are ppl using linux and dont even know what a terminal is
<ompaul> Avt, you can't really do that - what is it you want to achive with this terminal? we may have what you want a different way
<ompaul> !root | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alemones> rodolfo: thanks!
<ompaul> Avt, did you set a root password?
<Avt> yes I did
<Avt> want tio chanbge
<nickrud> osfameron, no, add Option "TouchpadOff" "1" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the synaptics section
<osfameron> nickrud: I would have thought that would also disable the Touchpad entirely?  What's the actual effect of that line?
<KlrSpz> you have to specify the device properly or it'll default again in the other device layout
<nickrud> oh, just the tapping? misread.   set it to 2
<nickrud> osfameron, 0 is on, 1 is off, 2 is tap disabled
<osfameron> nickrud, KlrSpz: oh I see, the number setting means something
<osfameron> where are all the xorg.conf options documented?
<osfameron> I don't think I want to disable tapping
<osfameron> I just want to disable middle clicking
<jepes> shpook: didnt work, thanks anyway, i have to go to work now. i'll try again later.
<osfameron> sometimes I get whatever's currently selected pasted (usually into irc)
<osfameron> and that's embarrassing.  Given that I have no use for middle-mouse button, I might as well disable it
<KlrSpz> you want to disable the middle button, or the clipboard effect
<KlrSpz> ah
<g2g591> osfameron: man xorg.conf
<nickrud> osfameron, man synaptics has it all. You might try Option "SHMConfig" "On"  , and install gsynaptics, it's a gui frontend to configuring the touchpad
<ompaul> Avt, so do this as your ordinary user;      sudo passwd -l root
<Shpook> jepes: when you get back, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Shpook> Bla, he left already
<ompaul> Avt, reboot after that and enjoy
<osfameron> I don't *have* a middle mouse button.  I've installed gsynaptics, and prevented touching with 2 fingers invoking middle click
<KlrSpz> remapt he buttons with the OPtion "ButtomMapping" section
<ewook> generic question - how many virtual interfaces can one add ?
<g2g591> osfameron: "man xorg.conf"
<Avt> sudo passwd -l root reboot then what?
<KlrSpz> 1 <some wildass number> 3 4 5 6 ...
<Shpook> ewook: do you mean desktops?
<osfameron> KlrSpz, nickrud, g2g591: ta, I'll man xorg.conf and synaptics
<ompaul> Avt, no
<Avt> I need root to change stuff
<ompaul> Avt,   sudo passwd -l root
<KlrSpz> anyone familiar with IP MASQUERADING? It seems to be set up correctly in the iptables FORWARD chain, but i'm not getting any actual forwarding happening
<ompaul> Avt,  reboot - then you don't have a root password it is all back to normal
<ewook> Shpook: no, eth-interfaces
<Avt> ompaul I want a root password lol
<nickrud> osfameron, there's lots of options, have at it. I ended up just training my fingers :)
<hatter> KlrSpz, dont know your circumstances but i use shorewall to make iptables easy
<Avt> just want to change it
<Delvien> Having problems copying a file to an external HDD. its 5.6gig file. and it keeps telling me that the file limit has exceeded.. is there anyway to move big files?
<KlrSpz> hatter: trying to masquerade eth0 to forward through wlan0
<KlrSpz> will shorewall do that?
<nickrud> Avt, sudo -i will give you all the rootness you need. you can do anything (hint) there
<mete> I've just setted up the nfs-kernel-server and have configured one share. Now I want to connect from a win box to this share, but it asks me for a PW. why? here is my config file: http://pastebin.us/?show=m20f3f103
<ompaul> KlrSpz, there is this>>>       sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Shpook> ewook: oh....beyond me...sorry lol
<hatter> KlrSpz, yes, shorewall does everything,  a bit of reading though, there is some understanding required
<rodolfo> alemones, is your driver recognized by the kernel? is it been using or just emulated?
<KlrSpz> ompaul: yeah i have that
<ompaul> Avt, then you can't have your cake and eat it, you can't get there from here
<osfameron> nickrud: so I see :-(  I try to be careful, but spamming irc channels when I just wanted to move the mouse is really annoying...
<hatter> KlrSpz, yes, u
<KlrSpz> ompaul: and have verified that it IS set to 1
<Avt> what
<hatter> ip forwarding needs to be enabled first
<Avt> thats lame
<KlrSpz> have that though
<Avt> ok so what I do after its gone
<Avt> to make new one
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<KlrSpz> Avt: dude, what don't you get.. you DON'T USE ROOT
<Delvien> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rodolfo> alemones, do me a favor, go to system>administration>screens and graphics and click on 'video card' tab
<KlrSpz> it's only been said 1000000 times to you, do you understand english?
<Avt> no
<KlrSpz> aparently not
<ompaul> Avt, if you insist on asking how to use root I will be remove
<ompaul> d
<osfameron> hmmm.  I *had* installed gsynaptics, but it appears to have disappeared
<sint> how to remove ssh from starting at boot time?? rcconf doesn't shot ssh and update-rd.d just don't do nothing
<ompaul> Avt,  no you will be actually removed - minor typo there
<Avt> im confused is all
<sint> is there a config file anywhere?
<Avt> k nevermind I wikll reinstall
 * nickrud thinks that's not a minor typo ;-p
<ompaul> Avt, you read that page and be enlightened
<Shpook> Does anyone know how to restore the original Ubuntu sound server and fully remove PulseAudio? When I try to run Pidgin, I get these errors and a segfault: http://pastebin.org/13261
<KlrSpz> sint, sudo  update-rc.d sshd remove
<Huffameg> hi! can someone please help me!? after upgrading 7.04->7.10 I have lost the icons for the different tools in OpenOffice. how do I restore them??
<sint> KlrSpz: hm ...
<hatter> sint, you can change /etc/init.d/ssh to /etc/init.d/ssh.off then update-rc.d ssh remove
<KlrSpz> hatter, i'd really like to NOT use shorewall if i can get away with it, it seems like a pretty simple task.. dunno why i can't get it to work
<sint> KlrSpz: i don't get the super user thing in ubuntu ..
<osfameron> ah!  top-right corner generates middle click, bottom-right generates right click
<osfameron> wtf would I want that?
<lukasz> i will reboot and see
<hatter> KlrSpz, keep asking then, someone will know, i am lazy and have learnt shorewall instead of iptables
<sint> i am root and i thought it work, but i have to type sudo when i am root?? strange ...
<harish> su root
<KlrSpz> no, but you shouldn't be root according to ubuntu's standards
<KlrSpz> if you ARE root, then run without sudo
<hatter> sint, you can add a root password and not use the sudo thing
<ompaul> !rootsudo | sint (you should actually be able to work with this   --- no you don't have to use sudo if you are root but you are not right to be using root see your question for proof)
<ubotu> sint (you should actually be able to work with this   --- no you don't have to use sudo if you are root but you are not right to be using root see your question for proof): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<t3hwiz0rd> how can i find out where a usb device mounted to if its a cellphone?
<alemones> rodolfo: got it, it's the intel experimental driver blabla
<nettow0822> anyone here used a palm pilot over you wireless network?
<t3hwiz0rd> i tried to tail /var/log/messages, but it doesn't show where it mounted.
<sint> i know about sudo ... but i'm used to use root account when doing more then one administrative thing. this prevents me from typing sudo all the time
<harish> type mount
<harish> sint, type su root
<KlrSpz> sint: if i'm doing a lot of admin/root work, yeah i'll "sudo su"
<t3hwiz0rd> it doesn't how it but lsusb does
<sint> KlrSpz: ya, thats what i've done
<g2g591> sint:sudo -i = root without setting root password
<t3hwiz0rd> its a cellphone
<ompaul> sint, Avt by the way this channel does not support you using root - this command restores normal service>>>  sudo passwd -l root
<sint> KlrSpz: but update-rc.d don't work then
<KlrSpz> then no worries.. some people get really bent out of shape htough if you run as root
<t3hwiz0rd> not a harddrive, so iunn if mount will show it.
<ompaul> !supportroot | g2g591
<ubotu> g2g591: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<KlrSpz> sint, odd works here.. you sur eit's still in your run level?
<astro76> sint, there's sudo -i if you really need a root shell
<sint> KlrSpz: ya it was. since its running
<ompaul> g2g591, a bit harsh but you get the drift :)
<KlrSpz> was though, it won't stop just by running that
<hatter> i gave root a password and stopped using sudo
<osfameron> rock!  $ synclient RTCornerButton=0   # and my problems are solved!  Well, that one at least
<sint> astro76: hm, "sudo -i" seem like the same as "sudo su"
<g2g591> ompaul: i didnt say i did, i said "sudo -i" gives you root without setting a root password, sheesh
<ompaul> g2g591, ergo the bit harsh comment
<Anubyss>  Hi I can't seem to get my Creative Labs X-Fi XtremeMusic card working. I do a lspci -v and I see my card ,but no sound comes out. Do I need a driver? and is there one for my card, because I went to the compatibilty driver site and I didn't see one.
<astro76> sint, essentially, seems like a cleaner way to do it though
<KlrSpz> bbias, trying something stupid with iptables :D
<__mikem> Anubyss, and you are not going to get that card to work, Creative Labs doesn't support linux for their newer cards
<dolphin_noel> someone knows some good language document translactor software to linux that it is not the altavista or google translactor website
<hatter> creative labs have been bought by ms ?
<ompaul> sint, has to do with what shell values you keep - i.e. behaves like a real login shell which can be useful
<KlrSpz> sint, actually "sudo su -" would be like "sudo -i" for the interactive login scripts to execute
<__mikem> hatter, no they sympathize with ms though
<KlrSpz> otherwise you're just changing users
<ompaul> hatter, interesting but offtopic
<KlrSpz> ie, you don't execute the profile for root without the - or -i
<hatter> np
<__mikem> Anubyss: I suggest you refrain from doing business with creative labs in the future unless they adopt a less hostile stance on linux and open source
<Anubyss> _mikem so there isn't a way? not even with a generic driver? do I get to install another card and if so which one would you recommend
<sint> KlrSpz: ok, good to know. but this thing about update-rc.d is to crazy for me. i've tested it on another box running ubuntu and have the same issue
<jvai> hey ppls
<sint> its still not working in root without sudo
<__mikem> Anubyss, creative labs doesn't even release the specs on their cards until they are no longer supported, so until then there is no legal way to write generic drivers for it
<rodolfo> alemones: still looking for a solution; you may consider to reconfigure xorg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sint> anyway
<KlrSpz> sint: 1 sec lemme test it to make sure that's right
<Huffameg> how do i stop my computer from making system sounds - for instance it beeps if i press bacspace without any characters to erase..
<Anubyss> _mikem I agree, however I bought this Dell XPS high end gaming machine and it came with XP, and I just installed ubunto in dual boot and the sound is the only thing I can't get to work
<hatter> any of you use ubuntu server ?  i found the realtek drivers have issues, which i guess is kernel related not ubuntu related
<Huffameg> ?
<alemones> rodolfo: thanks a lot, gotto sleep so will continue tomorrow!! thx!
<sint> KlrSpz: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/sshd exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<rodolfo> alemones, np
<sint> this is what i always get
<nickrud> rodolfo, so what did you do to clear the file not found error? Inquiring people (ok, maybe just one) want to know
<__mikem> ompaul, how about an ubotu factoid explaining to people why their soundblaster won't work and listing a few other companies who are happy to release linux drivers for their card along with suggesting not buying any more crap from creative labs?
<__mikem> ompaul, because I am tired of typing out this speach over and over again
 * LimCore found another bug in ubuntu
<Onyx> LimCore: What is it?
<Anubyss> _mikem actually they have a driver ,but its beta and only for a 64 bit linux
<magic_ninja> man setting up these menus is a ton of work on icewm
<__mikem> Anubyss: YOUR KIDDING, link please?
<Anubyss> yes on moment
<KlrSpz> sint: dude sorry, 1 sec, i got like 10 things going on
<sint> KlrSpz: no problem
<ompaul> __mikem, I'll consult someone who knows more about that kind of thing and come up with something
<KlrSpz> sint:
<KlrSpz> tvbox@tvbox:/tmp$ sudo update-rc.d sshd remove
<KlrSpz>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/sshd ...
<__mikem> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rodolfo> nickrud, i did? i told you its working perfectly, at least it seems to, once i still didnt get any problem just like disappearing window layouts nor any conflict
<hatter> anyone have any clue why tvtime would stream fine but zoneminder shows rubbish is if using a different module ?
<sint> KlrSpz: strange
<KlrSpz> yeah, really strange?
<sint> KlrSpz: i also discovered. its maybe not a got thing to play with rcconf and update-rc.d in the same time
<KlrSpz> sint: try ls -la /etc/rc2.d/*ssh*
<KlrSpz> if that doesn't come back with anything then ssh is no longer set up to run at boot
<KlrSpz> but the only thing i can think of is if something is depending on ssh to be started
<sint> is comes up with this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-11-07 12:49 /etc/rc2.d/S16ssh -> ../init.d/ssh
<chickenFuego> Hi there. How can I dump and see what is going through my bluetooth? (using bluez, linux on a laptop and a lego NXT robot)
<KlrSpz> oh ok, i typed it up wrong it's ssh, not sshd, and yeah i get that too.. hmm
<__mikem> chickenFuego: what is Chicken Fire?
<vv> hi people
<Anubyss> _mikem, here's the link: http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=209&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Linux&region=1&Product_Name=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi+XtremeMusic&Product_ID=14066&modelnumber=&driverlang=1033&OS=12&drivertype=0&x=23&y=16
<Anubyss> but its only for 64 bit
<sint> KlrSpz: but its just "ssh" on ubuntu
<nickrud> rodolfo, yes you mentioned the compizconfig working, but the error about the missing file in apt-get ? Downloading the deb and dropping it into the archive fixed that?
<sint> there is no sshd
<rodolfo> nickrud, not to mention that i had to remove the current version (the one that came with ubuntu) and install that other one found here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compizconfig-settings-manager
<__mikem> Anubyss, perhaps creative labs is beginning to clean up their act finally.
<mpeters> blaaah i can't find anything on this sound issue. i can't be the only one
<nickrud> rodolfo, hmm...
<sint> in /etc/init.d/ is only a ssh not a sshd
<danbhtwo> hello, im runing xubuntu, and udevd is eating up most of my cpu, please help
<Anubyss> not really because it won't help me, I have 32 bit OS
<vv> htop
<nickrud> sint, yes that's the one you want to remove
<sint> anyway ... i need some sleep and i will check back for this tomorrow.
<sint> thanks to all :)
<nickrud> vv, wrong terminal?
<__mikem> Anubyss, well, can't really help you there. You might try finding an older sound card you might have lieing around and installing it.
<hwilde> sint, it is called openssh-server
<vv> ???
<hwilde> sint, and it is sshd
<nickrud> vv, you just wrote htop
<Anubyss> _mikem, anyway I can upgrade to 64 bit ubunto and preserve my current configuration, and if so its it worth it
<hwilde> KlrSpz, openssh-server
<vv> htop or top
<rodolfo> nickrud, as far as you know, compizconfig was called but nothing happened...removing it and installing this deb file (seemed to)get the problem solved
<vv> services list
<hwilde> Anubis, do u have a 64bit processor?
<chickenFuego> __mikem, I have a problem with a java api driving a robot through bluetooth.. A missing byte in the bluetooth messages.. So I need to see what is going through blutooth. With rfcomm, it would be a cat on /dev/rfcomm0 or so, but how is it with bluez?
<__mikem> Anubyss: I'd do a backup first though.
<nickrud> rodolfo, ok, thanks. One more potential fix for an obscure problem :)
<rodolfo> nickrud, so far nothing weird happened nor conflicts...
<Eleaf> Does anybody use gedit for web development?  I'm trying to find a way to use a plugin for css validation.
<hwilde> chickenFuego, what robot ?
<danbhtwo> should I file a bug report about udevd using so much resources?
<niuq> ive installed ubuntu 7.10 in a toshiba laptop
<Eleaf> I have html validation working well with tidy in gedit
<__mikem> Eleaf, try geany
<niuq> and i have a weird issue with the windows
<LimCore> ubuntu fails to use gnome at all, wow.
<Anubyss> _mikem, what would you recommend to use as backup, I don't want to loose my configuration because I have Compiz among other things working great
<rodolfo> nickrud, what about that guy's one?
<Eleaf> __mikem, I was just getting gedit looking great
<niuq> the upside bar it's appearing to big, actually enormous, i don't have any idea how to resize that bar, any help welcome
<chickenFuego> hwilde, it is a lego mindstorms NXT. but my question applies to any data stream going through bluetooth/bluez. How do I see it?
<nickrud> rodolfo, which guy's one what?
<__mikem> Anubyss: just create an archive of your home dirrectory, and save it to some mass storage device
<rodolfo> nickrud, he had to set his res each time the system was initialized. do you know how he could have get it fixed? (alemones)
<hwilde> chickenFuego, dmesg will tell you where it is
<LimCore> gnome wm fails to start up (crash) under which package report it on lunchpad
<Huffameg> no one who can help me with the icons in OpenOffice? they're all gone and i can't understand how to restore them..
<Anubyss> _mikem, ok thanks
<resi> hello
<chickenFuego> hwilde, thx, I am trying it.
<resi> failed to initialize HAL problem
<__mikem> Anubyss, you have a 64 bit computer right?
<KlrSpz> anyone familiar with IP MASQUERADING? It seems to be set up correctly in the iptables FORWARD chain, but i'm not getting any actual forwarding happening
<resi> is there any progress?
<nickrud> rodolfo, oh, missed that one. I hear that nvidia off the nvidia site sometimes has that problem. I don't have nvidia so don't remember the fix off the top of my head.
<shadowhywind> hay all i just did a fresh install of kubuntu and tried to install firefox, but all that is showing up is 1.5pre is there anyway to update that?
<rodolfo> nickrud, this is about an intel video card. i know because i asked him about that
<Anubyss> yes, but I was sure if I'll be able to get all the software and drivers for this machine. this PC is relative new, got it a year ago its a Dell XPS 600 tower
<nickrud> Huffameg, try changing the icon theme
<resi> is there any progress?
<hwilde> Huffameg, apt-get reinstall openoffice
<chickenFuego> hwilde, here is my dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49917/
<__mikem> Anubyss: just making sure
<ompaul> KlrSpz, have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html
<chickenFuego> doesn't say much :-/
<|juan|> I don't understand why my monitors are spanning as one desktop with xinerama turned off... and why, despite the xorg showing the nvidia driver, that the nvidia-settings shows an error saying i don't have the nvidia driver enabled
<nickrud> Huffameg, and install openoffice.org-style-default and openoffice.org-style-crystal
<Jan`> hihi
<magic_ninja> !idesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idesk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> what are some idesk alternatives
<cbx33> anyone around for a quick iptables help???
<Jan`> Question: do current versions of Ubuntu have inbuilt support for at least reading Mac-formatted HFS+ disks?
<nickrud> rodolfo, then I have zero clue. It's hard enough just trying to keep up with all of ati's issues
<niuq> how could i change the size of the upside bar of every window??
<proqesi> Anubyss: sometimes being new means lesser support because developers have to havetime to create drivers
<KlrSpz> ompaul: yeah, i've done esentially that
<mpeters> found the fix
<chickenFuego> hwilde, and the messages where 3 hours ago, but I was using the device in-between (and working, only with a particular bug)
<hatter> if i plug a usb camera in and it is recognised, where should i find it ?
<rodolfo> nickrud...intel
<KlrSpz> ompaul: and it looks right when i list the iptables, but it's not freakin working
<Huffameg> nickrud: i have tried to change the icon theme in ubuntu without any luck. how do i install those?
<cbx33> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface ath0 -j ACCEPT
<cbx33> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth1 -j ACCEPT
<cbx33> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Anubyss> proqesi, yes I agree, thank you
<cbx33> i have some rules like that
<ompaul> !paste
<Huffameg> hwilde: it says unvalid operation
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> niuq, only by changing the window border under system->prefs->appearance, themes tab customize buttton
<cbx33> now say i only want to allow 2 mac addresses to use ath0
<Jan`> ....I'll take that as a "no".
<cbx33> how do i do that?
<rodolfo> nickrud...well whatever i am still looking for some solution. telling him to (re)configure xorg is a waste of time
<astro76> Jan`, yes
<neko> rodolfo
<neko> whats the actual problem?
<rodolfo> neko: ?
<neko> <<-- knows xorg pretyt good
<hwilde> Huffameg, figure out how to reinstall it with apt-get
<neko> *pretty
<nickrud> Huffameg, install those icon packages, for some reason you're missing them
<Jan`> neko: Problem is I have a Mac formatted firewire disk which contains files I need on a Windows computer.
<hwilde> chickenFuego, I don't think it is creating an i/o device for you.  there is no way to decrypt them anyways
<KlrSpz> ompaul: any ideas?
<Jan`> I read that there are (experimental?) HFS+ drivers for Linux.
<KlrSpz> this is driving me bonkers. i've been at this for a few months now
<magic_ninja> !sgml
<neko> Jan` what doeds that have to do with xorg?
<Jan`> Ubuntu is the least bad version of Linux. Ergo.
<Huffameg> nickrud: yes. which codes do I run?
<Jan`> neko: I've no idea. What's xorg?
<neko> ffs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> KlrSpz, why do u need to ip masquerade anyways just do nat
<nickrud> niuq, I ended up going to art.gnome.org and getting spifficity or some name similar, it's ugly but short
<neko> ok one sec Jan`
<KlrSpz> hwilde: tht's what masquerading is
<ompaul> KlrSpz, stick your rules into a paste.ubuntu-nl.org and we can have a look at them
<proqesi> Jan`: yes, they have been "experimental" for five years
<vishal> hi, how would i connect to a network shared printer?
<KlrSpz> ompaul: from a iptables -L ?
<nickrud> Huffameg, openoffice.org-style-default and openoffice.org-style-crystal , install those
<niuq> nickrud: ok ok
<niuq> nickrud: the last option didn't work
<Jan`> proqesi: Yeah, I got that impression.
<hwilde> KlrSpz, without a router u mean?  just get a router why waste months
<NMajik> I have a number of computers on my network running ubuntu, I did a port scan of my network and found a number of ports I don't remember being open before. The ports aren't consistent between computers and none of them have a common application with any of these ports as default. Should I be concerned that my networked has been hacked?
<proqesi> ubotu: tell vishal about cups
<KlrSpz> why interrupt me with comments that don't help with my situation?
<hwilde> NMajik, what ports and what programs
<ompaul> kloeri, ya
<vishal> proqesi: Thanks
<ompaul> KlrSpz, ya
<samuel_> Folks a little question if here's any Fluxbox users... how do I get it to work? Currently, when I try to run it (by tying 'fluxbox' in ternima) I get an error saying there's already another window manager running. Do I need to delete KDE window manager (kwin) at first?
<compwiz18> Can you have multiple gpg keys for one email address?
<rkj> Can somebody help me configure a second monitor for my Dell laptop (which came with Ubuntu 7.04 pre-installed)?
<proqesi> Jan`: what I used to prefer was to read from the HFS+, but not write to it. FAT worked well for r/w from both OSes
<Huffameg> nickrud: which codes do i use to install..?
<kyu_flux> anyone know why a) the time zone doesn't stick in the "Adjust Date/Time" (panel), or b) I get "NTP support is not installed" when I try to set the configuration to "keep synchronized with Internet servers"?
<danbhtwo> samuel_ I think you have to pick it at use login
<nickrud> samuel_, log out, and under the options button there's a sessions option: choose flux there
<Jan`> proqesi: I only need to read the HFS+, yes.
<compwiz18> samuel_: logout, then at the login window poke around (can't remember exactly) there will be a fluxbox option
<KlrSpz> ompaul: http://www.pastebin.org/13267
<stansmith> Has anyone been able to install Gutsy on an intel p35 chipset (mobo)
<stansmith> ?
<hwilde> KlrSpz, well what exactly is your problem?  just follow this step by step guide  http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<Jan`> there are two major problems, however.
<samuel_> alrighty, thanks for the answers
<Jan`> I can't use a Mac to copy the files to a FAT32 volume, because the files (actually just one) is very very big.
<mete> I've just setted up the nfs-kernel-server and have configured one share. Now I want to connect from a win box to this share, but it asks me for a PW. why? here is my config file: http://pastebin.us/?show=m20f3f103
<Jan`> Bigger than FAT32 will handle.
<nickrud> Huffameg, you can install those with system->admin->synaptic , or sudo aptitude install  openoffice.org-style-default openoffice.org-style-crystal   in a terminal
<NMajik> hwilde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49918/ is my condensed version of the nmap scan where I only show affected computers and ports that I know I didn't open myself
<Jan`> And I can't use a mac to copy the files to a FAT32 volume because... I don't have a mac.
<Jan`> If I had a mac, I'd just network it across.
<niuq> nickrud:couldnt find anything there
<danbhtwo> Huffameg try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<coreyo> can someone tell me where to look to diagnose a problem with no direct rendering?  I have checked my xorg logs and everything seems to be initializing without any error messages there.  I have also turned on verbose debugging mode for glxinfo and found nothing.  Where else might I turn?
<Anubyss> FYI, for who ever needs it, here's a link to creative labs opensource:  http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<soulrider> hello, this may sound stupid, but what can i use to resize an animated GIF ?
<nickrud> niuq, http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/739
<KlrSpz> soulrider: you ahve to do each frame, don't know any linux tools for that sorry
<proqesi> Jan`: in cases like that you can use dd to break the file into pieces and cat to put them back together
<LimCore> is there some secret option or way to stop the fact one can daily(!) find critical bugs in ubuntu?
<katakaio> coreyo: That's a problem that we've been working on for some time
<soulrider> kloeri, you sure? =/
<katakaio> I don't know if there's an easy solution
<rodolfo> nickrud: one question
<danbhtwo> LimCore what?
<proqesi> Jan`: but what works even better is copying the files onto another machine or device
<ewook> LimCore: Add to buglist - I know that you know how to, and stop whining :)
 * nickrud wonders what criteria is being used to define critical
<Jan`> proqesi: Under Windows?
<nickrud> rodolfo, sure
<proqesi> Jan`: under any OS, including windows
<Jan`> You see the problem here.
<hwilde> NMajik, paste the output of this command please    "netstat -apt"
<Jan`> I'm stuffed every way I turn.
<katakaio> coreyo: This is a good place to start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582873&page=3
<nickrud> LimCore, and be sure it's not already filed if you can
<Jan`> So the Linux approach solves many problems.
<KlrSpz> ompaul: here's the scrip ti'm using to make this a bit easier: http://www.pastebin.org/13270
<proqesi> Jan`: it's no different on Windows.. you set up sshd on it
<KlrSpz> hwilde: that's basically what i'm doing, check that scirpt i just pasted
<ewook> LimCore: and a default font isn't really critical in that manner, now is it?
<rodolfo> nickrud: take a look at the link i just posted here...it says "compizconfig-settings-manager (0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1) [universe]"
<NMajik> hwilde: Do you want that from every one of the affected computers?
<Madpilot> LimCore, I'm with nickrud - please define 'critical'...
<Jan`> proqesi: Yes, fine, whatever, lovely, but the fact remains that I need a computer capable of reading the HFS+ disk and this I do not have.
<rodolfo> nickrud: so its supposed to be on the universe repo, isnt it?
<proqesi> Jan`: linux has been reading HFS+ perfectly for five years now
<Jan`> If someone can confirm to me that I can install the latest version of Ubuntu on a desktop PC, plug the firewire disk in and have a window pop up with its contents, great.
<juan> is there a workaround for the conflict between xserver-xgl and nvidia-settings?
<nickrud> rodolfo, yes
<Jan`> If not, I'll go buy a Mac Mini off Ebay.
<Jan`> :)
<KlrSpz> ompaul: hwilde: that's amodified script from the tlp masquerade howto
<KlrSpz> mostly comments removed
<coreyo> katakaio, if it helps, I have an intel 965 chipset.  Was having opengl/mesa/driver problems with the gutsy packages, so I compiled all of these from scratch and installed them:  http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html   Now everything is working, except that glxinfo shows me no direct rendering, and games like tuxracer and planeshift run reaaaallly slowly.
<hwilde> NMajik, umm just one with the ports open
<proqesi> Jan`: why not boot the livecd and see for yourself?
<Jan`> proqesi: I had no idea there was one.
<KlrSpz> hmm.. i wonder if i have it backwards? hmmm
<rkj> Any suggestions for getting my second monitor to work?
<Jan`> That is an interesting idea though.
<NMajik> hwilde: Ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49919/ Let me know if you want more
<sorak1701> anybody here familiar with the device detection process? im having an issue with a joystick driver not being loaded properly and looking for troubleshooting options
<Jan`> Especially if... it can write to NTFS disks?
<hatter> should a usb camera plugged in and detected create a new video device ?  /dev/video2 for instance ?
<nickrud> Jan`, yes it can
<astro76> Jan`, yes 7.10 will write to ntfs out of the box
<ompaul> KlrSpz, it all looks nice and straight forward, however I don't see where the other machines are on that network that you are talking with or to so I can't see why the box is trying to do nat except via wireless and the big question is this can you surf to a web server on the ubuntu box from some wireless connection
<Jan`> Oooo.
<hwilde> NMajik, ok you see where it says local address  616 that is port 616.  it is process PID 4677 and the program name is "rpc.mountd"
<Jan`> Since when was the NTFS write support not "highly experimental?"
<katakaio> coreyo: That does help - all of my research has been for my intel 945 chipset, which should be similar. You might like this link too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3825086#post3825086
<ompaul> KlrSpz, to prove you are getting the wireless connection
<astro76> Jan`, it's the new ntfs-3g driver
<hwilde> !fuse | Jan`
<ubotu> Jan`: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<nickrud> Jan`, unfortunately it doesn't talk to new ipods though
<KlrSpz> ompaul: yes, wireless is working fine
<KlrSpz> ompaul: but i think i was stupid and mixed up the interfaces in that script.. lemme switch and try
<katakaio> coreyo: Try this - check to see if direct rendering is on when logged in as root
<Jan`> Christ on a bike
<coreyo> katakaio, thank you, I am reviewing the posts now
<Jan`> Do you speak English?
<Moduliz0r> how do I compile to win32 from under linux (g++)
<ompaul> !language | Jan`
<ubotu> Jan`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danbhtwo> !enter | Jan`
<ubotu> Jan`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> oh, and Jan` welcome to #ubuntu anyway :)
<katakaio> I found that direct rendering was listed as on when I was logged in as root, but not as any other user
<nonfake> jezuz... My ubuntu instalation is driving me nuts
<hwilde> KlrSpz, other ppl have the same question check this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257629
<danbhtwo> lol
<magic_ninja> what are some other alternatives to idesk
<NMajik> hwilde: OK, should I be concerned? This computer has been up for 42 days; is there a way to tell when that process started?
<nonfake> jezuz... My ubuntu instalation is driving me nuts
<proqesi> nonfake: really? same 'ol same 'ol here
<Jan`> What on earth did I say that wasn't family friendly, anyway?
<juan> anybody with an nvidia card able to use 'nvidia-settings' after installing xgl?
<hwilde> NMajik, ps -ef
<proqesi> Jan`: I think you earned a pg-13 rating
<hwilde> NMajik, or to just see that one  ps -ef | grep 4677
<sorak1701> looking for help with a joystick device... any takers? ive done my homework
<nonfake> udevd-event[2191] abnormal exit   <------------ What is this?????????
<Moduliz0r> How do I compile for Win32 (with g++) under Ubuntu?
<nickrud> juan, you mean you installed xserver-xgl ?
<KlrSpz> hwilde: will read.. i'll hav eto look over the script to see if my stuff differs any
<Jan`> I'm googling for info here and I keep finding lines like this: ppc-sources-benh-2.4-21-r2 has hfsplus support in kernel.
<Jan`> What does that actually mean?
<nonfake> udevd-event[2191] abnormal exit   <------------ What is this?????????
<astro76> !info mingw32 | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> moduliz0r: mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1.dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 11428 kB, installed size 53656 kB
<NMajik> hwilde: Apparently started on Nov 15. Any cause for concern?
<Jan`> I mean they're talking about Gentoo there, I think, but does that mean it supports it or not?
<Moduliz0r> thanks, ill give it a go
<Dr_willis> the ppc kernel has hfspluse filesystem  allready in the kernel  Jan`
<hwilde> NMajik, it is NFS support listening for NFS connections.  did you install this, do you want it running?   http://linux.die.net/man/8/rpc.mountd
<Dr_willis> Jan`,  its inlcuded. :) i guess you can say.
<ompaul> Jan`, this is not a gentoo support location so why is that of interest to here?
<Moduliz0r> how do I do the compile when I have MinGW32 installed?
<juan> nickrud: yeah, for compiz
<Jan`> ompaul: Uh... I was asking about HFS+ support generally. Why?
<nonfake> anyone??????????????????????? i want to install ubuntu
<hwilde> KlrSpz, just back yours up and go through their example to see if you have a bug or a config issue.  if their config works just modify it to your preference
<proqesi> Jan`: it means that ben herrenschmidt had his own version of the kernel with hfsplus support. in the last 3-5 versions of ubuntu it's already in the kernel
<Jan`> What does "in the kernel" mean?
<mete> I've just setted up the nfs-kernel-server and have configured one share. Now I want to connect from a win box to this share, but it asks me for a PW. why? here is my config file: http://pastebin.us/?show=m20f3f103
<Huffameg> nickrud: it worked. thanks.
<coreyo> katakaio, nope, no DRI as root.  I guess that means it's not a permissions problem?
<proqesi> Jan`: he made his own changes to the linux kernel
<NMajik> hwilde: Must have. Thanks for your help. I'm going to go through the other computers to ease my mind.
<Jan`> proqesi: Who? Why?
 * Jan` is confused
<nonfake> udevd-event[2191] abnormal exit   <------------ What is this?????????
<ompaul> !Jan` (not saying you are but this is why it is of interest - i.e. this channel is specific to ubuntu )
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<danbhtwo> Jan` if linux has a driver for something/ supports something, its in the kernel
<nonfake> anyone??????????????????????? i want to install ubuntu
<proqesi> Jan`: Ben Herrenschmidt
<LjL> nonfake: care to not spam? thanks.
<LjL> !install > nonfake    (nonfake, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jan`> proqesi: what's he got to do with anything?!
<ompaul> !offtopic | Jan` (not saying you are but this is why it is of interest - i.e. this channel is specific to ubuntu )
<ubotu> Jan` (not saying you are but this is why it is of interest - i.e. this channel is specific to ubuntu ): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jan`> Auuugh!
<hwilde> NMajik, run netstat to find out what program is using each port then just google it
<Moduliz0r> why is the bot called ubotu? Couldn't it just be ubot?
<nickrud> quit picking on Jan` if you read back he mentioned that he only saw this relating to gentoo, wanted to see if it was true here
<proqesi> Jan`: <Jan`> I'm googling for info here and I keep finding lines like this: ppc-sources-benh-2.4-21-r2 has hfsplus support in kernel. What does that mean?
<NMajik> hwilde: I assume they're all the same thing; they all are running NFS. Thanks again
<katakaio> coreyo: Hmm. The command I used was "glxinfo | grep render" to see if DR was on or not . . . did you do the same or something different?
<proqesi> Jan`: I was answering your question
<Jan`> nickrud: It's short for Janine :)
<Dr_willis> nonfake,  you may want to  clarifyt what you are doing, and what cd/version/machine you are installing to.  If the live cd is giving you problems. You may want to try the alternative install cd.
<LimCore> Madpilot: critical: application crash, or basic function do not work
<nickrud> Jan`, I used the neuter he :)
<mete> hwilde, ah, you're using or understanding nfs? can you help with my prob? :P
<Jan`> OK. I'm completely confused now. Let's start again.
<hwilde> mete, I know that when you run netstat and it says rpc.mountd  that is nfs http://linux.die.net/man/8/rpc.mountd
 * Jan` pours liquid nitrogen into top of head
<hwilde> Jan`, state your question in one line or less.
<proqesi> Jan`: ok. let's.  ubuntu has HFS+ support built-in.
<Moduliz0r> Right, I've installed mingw32, how do I compile a simple c++ file for Win32?
<mete> hwilde, ah, hehe :)
<proqesi> Jan`: that should be enough info for you
<coreyo> katakaio, right, that's what I used
<rkj> Anyone care to give me some suggestions on how to successfully configure a second monitor?
<hwilde> !xinerama | rkj
<ubotu> rkj: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dr_willis> Moduliz0r,  perhaps check the mingw32 web site? or homepage?
<mete> hwilde do you know if anywhere is a nfs channel? I can't find one :(
<hwilde> !dualhead | rkj
<ubotu> rkj: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jan`> Easy yes or no question: if I install Ubuntu on this (windows currently) computer, plug this HFS disk in, and plug the network in, will I be able to transfer data from the drive to NTFS volumes on other Windows PCs?
<Moduliz0r> ok
<hwilde> mete, lol there isn't one what are you trying to do
<proqesi> Jan`: yes
<Moduliz0r> !info mingw32 >moduliz0r
<NMajik> hwilde: I might have spoken too soon. Here is the line from another computer from netstat -apt: tcp        0      0 *:1016                  *:*                     LISTEN     -
<NMajik> hwilde: No PID listed
<Jan`> proqesi: Cool. Supplementary question: will I have to compile software, hack obscure text files, and generally do non-normal-user, outside-the-gui things to make this happen?
<katakaio> coreyo: OK then, looks like my issue is a permissions problem :P
<coreyo> katakaio, actually, the stock setup for gutsy worked very well except that eve-online and planeshift both crashed due to some problem between mesa/kernel driver/xorg driver
<mete> hwilde: I try to share one folder, which I can access from a windows client (without password). smb doesn't work for me
<hatter> aptitude is recommended over apt-get now isn't it ?
<sonja> does ubuntu come with a font that looks really legible at 5 pixels high and no antialias?
<katakaio> Are you using the intel driver for your 965 chipset?
<nickrud> hatter, by debian anyway
<katakaio> Whopps, that answers that
<coreyo> katakaio, aye, intel
<proqesi> Jan`: no
<Jan`> proqesi: Install software. Plug in drive. Plug in network. Drag and drop. That easy?
<coreyo> katakaio, I have both the mesa libs, the drm libs and kernel modules, and the xorg driver compiled from the latest source right now.
<hwilde> NMajik, sudo netstat -evap | grep 1016
<danbhtwo> o m g Jan` just try it
<NMajik> hwilde: Scratch that *cue me feeling dumb*, I forgot to run it as root
<katakaio> coreyo: I don't have any first-hand experience with this, but I know some guys with 945/965 chipsets like reverting to the i810 driver
<hwilde> !smb | mete
<ubotu> mete: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jan`> danbhtwo: It'll take a day and a half to try it. I would like to have *some* idea that it's feasible (for me) before I commit to that :)
<katakaio> Especially when they're crashing out programs or having compatibility issues
<NMajik> hwilde: It is, as expected, 4229/rpc.mountd
<hatter> nickrud, not by ubuntu ?
<danbhtwo> Jan` why would it take so long? just install ubuntu, dual boot, and see if it works
<hwilde> NMajik, netstat is your friend
<Jan`> danbhtwo: Install ubuntu is half a day right there.
<danbhtwo> jan` or use the live cd
<nickrud> hatter, ubuntu recommends synaptic
<mete> ubotu I've used samba, but it's to slow for me (troughtput never over 50mb/s on a GBit net), so now I'll have a try to NFS
<mete> ops xD
<NMajik> hwilde: I really should get to know it better
<Dr_willis> half a day? Hmm...  thats MS thinking!@ :0
<danbhtwo> Jan` it doesnt take me that long to install, its not like windows
<Jan`> Live CD is an interesting idea, but I am not quite sure I trust it not to trash my windows install while it works.
<danbhtwo> AT ALL
<coreyo> katakaio, it was my experience that the i815 wasn't working on the 965, I guess I could try again now that I recompiled it
<Dr_willis> the live cd tends to play it safe by default.
<Jack-it> hi, someone succesfully installed kde4 on ubuntu hardy? i optain a libgif4 conflict
<mete> hwilde: I've used samba, but it's to slow for me (troughtput never over 50mb/s on a GBit net), so now I'll have a try to NFS
<hwilde> mete, waht exactly do u want to do it is so easy
<hatter> mete, you find samba slow ?
<hwilde> mete, just use scp or ftp or read the ntfs system from linux there are plenty of ways to move files
<Jan`> Dr_willis: I assume it needs some sort of disk to work on.
<proqesi> Jan`: I don't trust *any* software, especially windows, with my data. hence making backups
<mete> hatter: yes, it's slow :)
<Jan`> There are no disks in this computer I am happy letting Linux write to.
<Dr_willis> Jan`,  the live cd? Nope - it dosent.
<Jan`> So.
<katakaio> coreyo: You're right, and I think the people who use it have recompiled it. But I should warn you, I don't really know what I'm talking about - never dared to do it myself
<Dr_willis> Jan`,  I use them in mechines with no HD at all.
<rkj> hwilde: I'm reading, thanks. Do you know how I can determine what kind of video card & driver I have? (It's a Dell laptop that came with Feisty pre-installed)
<hwilde> Jan`, you can install and boot from a usb pendrive
<proqesi> Jan`: so don't trust it
<hatter> mete, you're not using a realtek chip are you ?
<katakaio> If you feel lucky, give it a whirl
<hwilde> rkj, lspci -v
<mete> hwilde: I use intel chips (pcie)
<danbhtwo> help! scrollkeeper-update is eating up ALL my cpu
<danbhtwo> !scrollkeep-update
<disasterpiece> hmm
<hwilde> mete, but you are trying to move a file from one place to another?  why do u need samba it is so easy
<Jan`> Is the live CD on the Ubuntu site
<proqesi> Jan`: yes
<Jan`> or is it a product of some... other organisation.
<hwilde> danbhtwo, open up a terminal.   type in kill -9 `pidof scrollkeeper-update`
<proqesi> Jan`: no
<disasterpiece> i have a simple question about ubunto, do i ask here? or is there a line of some sort?
<Dr_willis> hehheh.. gotta love lagged yes/no questions. :)
<hwilde> !ask | disasm
<ubotu> disasm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> Yes - its on the site.. no its not by someone else..
<hwilde> !ask | disasterpiece
<ubotu> disasterpiece: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ironfoot> how dou uninstall in ubuntu 7.10?
<hwilde> ironfoot, download the cd from the website
<proqesi> ironfoot: uninstall what?
<Jan`> only one search result for livecd on ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> ironfoot,  fire up the package manager, click the installed package.
<Jan`> and it's not relevant
<disasterpiece> how does ubuntu handle games? such as quake2, WoW?
<Jan`> Um.
<ironfoot> pro rails
<mete> hwilde: I've ~5clients, and these are connected to 3 GBit cards... and the throughtput of samba is to slow... (video editing on the network)
<hwilde> !ubuntu | Jan`
<ubotu> Jan`: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CrackHed> I'm running Gusty with all updates and when I go to Places>Network Servers. I then see the Windows Network icon. I click on that and see the Homenet icon. I click on the Homenet icon and get an error message: The contents of this folder could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: homenet".
<Madpilot> Jan`, it's called the Desktop CD now
<CrackHed> I've read that this is a known bug, is there a fix available?
<astro76> disasterpiece, there is a native quake2 client, wow reportedly works excellently with wine
<Jan`> Madpilot: Arrgh.
<proqesi> Jan`: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<hwilde> mete, where is the video stored, what are the filesystems, and what are the OS's
<Madpilot> Jan`, it used to be called the LiveCD; lots of us still use the term. Sorry to confuse you!
<Dr_willis> The desktop cd is a live cd :)
<disasterpiece> astro76, works perfectly with "wine"?
<ironfoot> Dr_willis: ok thanx
<Onyx> I'm trying to install (required for qtruby)... how can I do that?
<disasterpiece> what is that?
<Dr_willis> Theres the Kubuntu and Ubuntu variants.
<Jan`> Madpilot: LiveCD is a term even I am familiar with.
<astro76> !wine | disasterpiece
<ubotu> disasterpiece: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<arkanes> I'm looking for an 802.11 USB dongle that's known to work out of the box with gutsy, does anyone have any make/model reccomendations?
<Dr_willis> and proberly other variants also.
<danbhtwo> hwilde thanks
<astro76> disasterpiece, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<tehpunkprodigy> does anybody know how I can make a program run on startup as root?
<Madpilot> Jan`, yeah, I've never been really sure why Ubuntu stopped using the term. I guess "Desktop" CD is slightly more user-friendly...
<danbhtwo> hwilde it keeps coming back
<Jan`> OK. This puter has an Athlon 64 X2 processor. I'm guessing I want "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD".
<mete> hwilde: server: ubuntu 7.10 server, FS: xfs  clients: XP   the videos are stored on the xfs raid5
<proqesi> Jan`: yes
 * Jan` downloads
<wols> Jan`: how much ram do you have?
<Jan`> wols: 2Gb. why?
<Madpilot> Jan`, possibly. 64bit still has some issues, mostly iwth Flash and other commercial things. 32bit is often easier.
<hwilde> danbhtwo, did you just install?  let it run the first time
<Jan`> Aaargh!
<wols> then you want i386 unless you like problems with flash and java
 * Jan` stops downloading
<disasterpiece> astro, thank you very much.
<proqesi> Madpilot: you can run flash on 64-bit ubuntu after some tweaking
<Jan`> <yelling>which one do I want!</yelling>
<danbhtwo> hwilde yeah, its during an install
<Madpilot> proqesi, sure, but it's the 'after some tweaking' part that's a pain.
<danbhtwo> hwilde maybe it was a mistake to kill it
<wols> Jan`: it>s your decision
<Madpilot> Jan`, get the 32bit version for now.
<hwilde> danbhtwo, do you even know what it is ?!  http://linux.die.net/man/8/scrollkeeper-update
 * Jan` downloads 32 bit version
<Jan`> Now see I don't want to be a hater, really I don't. But it's exactly this sort of <expletive> that puts people off Linux.
<danbhtwo> hwilde not a clue, but its back!!!
<Madpilot> Jan`, 64bit issues are hardly unique to Linux - Windows has had it's share too...
<hwilde> danbhtwo, let it install....  read this link while you wait... http://linux.die.net/man/8/scrollkeeper-update
<Jan`> Do I need to protectively unplug all my windows disks from the puter before using this thing, or can I trust it not to dump all over them?
<Jan`> (they contain data which is worth actual money)
<Madpilot> Jan`, the liveCD won't touch your hard drives.
<Dr_willis> Jan`,  if thats the case - then yoyu SHOULD have backups allready.
<niuq> i've just installed ubuntu 7.10 over a my laptop, everything it's working except for a strange issue, the windows border appears to big, and i dont have a clue how could i change them!
<Jan`> Guaranteed?
<Jan`> Dr_willis: We do, in a way, but it's a major PITA to restore the data.
<arkanes> if you're paranoid unplugging them won't hurt
<nickrud> Guaranteed the live cd will not write to the disks without your explicit permission
<arkanes> it's always possible that you might tell the installer to format those drives in some wierd cat-related keyboard accident
<Dr_willis> Jan`,  what sort of Guarentee do you want...  If you are that paranoid then use a test machine.
<hwilde> danbhtwo, windows xp  xfs driver  http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html
<Jan`> Dr_willis: Good idea.
<mete> hwilde: do you need more infos?
<Dr_willis> Or the PC may explode in a flaming ball of Flaming Fury
<hwilde> danbhtwo, oops wrong person
<hwilde> mete, windows xp  xfs driver  http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html
<arkanes> and note that Ubuntu specifically disclaims any "guarantee" in the "we will pay if we screw this up" sense
<nickrud> Dr_willis, nic alliteration, but too many flames :)
 * Dr_willis thinks that if restoring backups is a PITA.. then one should find better Backup tools..
<Jan`> arkanes: Most places do.
<arkanes> of course
<hwilde> Jan`, I will personally guarantee that Linux will not make your Windoze box worse.
<arkanes> just saying, if thats the kind of guarantee you want, you aren't getting it
<hwilde> Nothing could be worse than Windows ahhahahahahaha
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  i couldent spell flautlance right. :)
<Jan`> Dr_willis: The issue is that it's a video edit station with several jobs on it. Those jobs can be restored using edit decision lists from the original video tape.
<mete> hwilde: for what I need xfs driver? the disks aren't in this computer.... and I need they remotely, not local ;)
<Jan`> This is the standard backup regime for this sort of data (which is vast).
<Jan`> However it is horribly time-consuming.
<PKdoR> sup peeps?
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like you should be playign with other Os's on a non-critical box.
<Jan`> Dr_willis: Hell yes.
<PKdoR> any bodu here runing in x64
<PKdoR> ?
<Dr_willis> go to walmart. get one of those $200 machines. :)
<Jan`> Dr_willis: I'll do it on the office PC.
<Jan`> That one breaks all the time anyway.
<Creed> eww gPC?
<Creed> Jan`, if youre just playing around with Ubuntu, why not use a virtual machine?
<Oli``> In Sudoku, does generating puzzles work? I just told it to generate a batch of 10 very hard puzzle and they haven't shown up in the game list
<Jan`> For what it's worth, we'd dearly dearly love to dump Windows before Adobe forces us to go to Vista by requiring it for one of their packages.
<Doxa> What chat room should I go to for problems upgrading my Feisty to Gutsy?
<astro76> Jan`, how are you going to replace the Adobe program(s)?
<disasterpiece> astro76, what did you mean by "native quake2 client:
<Oli``> Doxa: here. What's the boggle?
<nickrud> Doxa, this is the place
<dolphin_noel> why i'm on google for more then one hour try to search some linux dictionary translactor software and i cant get nathing yet? there are to mobil phones and everything but dont give the reserch to the linux stupid
<ssss> #frontal_web
<Creed> Jan`, from what I've experienced, most all programs out thus far that "require" Vista can be run fully using Alky. Im sure when more and more Vista only apps come out, more third party utilities will emerge to fix the issue.
<astro76> !info quake2 | disasterpiece
<ubotu> disasterpiece: quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<initx> I've been searching for a way to install packages into another prefix
<Doxa> basically, whenever I try to upgrade it gives me an error saying it failed to fetch a whole bunch of files.
<mete> hwilde: ?
<Doxa> I also have an error when I try to upgrade using the alternative installation cd
<astro76> disasterpiece, meaning written or linux, open-source, and in Ubuntu's repos ;)
<Creed> Doxa, are you behind a proxy?
<initx> I added DPkg::Options "--root=/pkg/" in a custom apt.conf, voila, nothing
<initx> any ideas?
<Doxa> I'm not sure...
<astro76> disasterpiece, quake2-data will grab the data files from your quake2 cd
<Doxa> How would I be able to check if I am/not?
<Creed> Doxa, do you have to enter any information to browse the Internet?
<disasterpiece> gotcha
<Jan`> what on earth is alky
<astro76> disasterpiece, the data files are copyrighted, but there is shareware/open source alternatives too
<Doxa> no, I'm connected on a network at home, which is always connected to the internet
<Creed> Doxa, like does Gaim/Pidgin without any extra configuration (aside from account setup)
<disasterpiece> i see
<Creed> Doxa, please paste the full error on !pastebin
<astro76> disasterpiece, with the cd it will be exactly the original game
<Beererde> hi. does someone know where ubuntu has its localization info? i want to change the text in some dialogs of pidgin
<disasterpiece> so just install it as if it were windows
<Oli``> Doxa: It's not recommended but I used apt (instead of update-manager) to do my distro upgrade. I had similar issues to you and this fixed it although I had to run apt, then update manager and then apt again before everything was done
<Doxa> Error during update
<Doxa> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<initx> does anyone at all know how to set up a prefixed APT repository?
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Doxa> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<nickrud> whups
<sonja> please stop
<Creed> aye curamba
<Jan`> waah!
<Jan`> even *I* know not to do *that*
<Creed> Jan`, http://alkyproject.blogspot.com/ seems their main website is down at the moment.
<disasterpiece> sorry astro, i know nothing of linux
<NMajik> !pastebin | Doxz
<ubotu> Doxz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<disasterpiece> but am thinking of trying ubuntu out
<Oli``> Doxa: remove the medibuntu repos, upgrade and add the gutsy versions
<initx> am I just not specifying DPkg::Options correctly or does apt remove that "for me" because it's not standard
<Greevous> what is the use of write-protecting a hidden volume when mapping it with truecrypt?
<disasterpiece> i just want to make sure the games i play will still be playable should i switch to ubuntu
<Creed> Doxa, as Oli`` said, remove the medibuntu repos or replace them with another one as the one thats currently in your sources is down.
<disasterpiece> by what you're telling me. it seems they will be, and that it's pretty simple
<nickrud> not just down but nonexistent, it's medibuntu.org now
<Doxa> ok, so a) how do I go about doing that b) what should I replace them with
<Jan`> I think the preferred solution to the "vista? aargh!" problem is for someone to release a decent video editor for linux.
<Creed> disasterpiece, most old games (pre 2006) work perfect on Ubuntu using Wine or Cedega or a similair program. Quite a few new games (TF2) work beautifully as well.
<etzerd> hello all
<Jan`> Still.
<etzerd> ?
<disasterpiece> awesome creed
<disasterpiece> thanks
<Creed> Doxa, are you planning on setting up that box as a Media Center PC?
<Doxa> no, it's just my regular desktop
<Oli``> Doxa: system > software sources. wang in your password. click the third party tab and uncheck the medibuntu repos.
<Creed> Doxa, then you can remove the medibuntu source completly. Follow Oli`` s directions :)
<nickrud> Doxa, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , delete the lines with sos-sst.com
<Jan`> Hardy Heron. Snicker.
<Doxa> Ok, thank you all.
<Doxa> What are the mediabuntu repos good for anyway?
 * Pelo waves hello to the ppl in the room
<Oli``> Doxa: you'd probably be best to just remove them completely and add the gutsy version after you've upgraded
<Doxa> I mean, why do I have them in the first place?
<Dmitry_> could someone provide an address for a guide that covers the installation of a wired router (preferably SmartAX MT882) in ubuntu?
<etzerd> I buy a new computer which is an Intel coreduo 2 2.66 with an onboard 1Ghz network card. I tried to reinstall ubuntu the installation failed at the very beginning because it cannot detected the network card.
<astro76> !medibuntu | Doxa
<ubotu> Doxa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Creed> Jan`, better name than the one being distribued at my campus...Hardy Hardon
 * nickrud waves back
<Oli``> Doxa: they contain non-free codecs and the like
<Doxa> Got it
<Doxa> Mp3's and divx and stuff
<Doxa> Now I remember. :-D
<Creed> Doxa, yup
<Doxa> thank you all very very much.
<Pelo> etzerd, use the alternate install cd
<Oli``> Doxa: worth having but not essential to upgrade
<Doxa> right, I'll just add them again afterwards.
<etzerd> that is what I'm using.
<Doxa> Thanks again very much
<Creed> Doxa, if you need support for all those simply switch out the sos repo with a more updated/working one. medibuntu.org website should have extra repos you can try.
<nickrud> !medibuntu | Doxa
<ubotu> Doxa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pelo> etzerd, interesting usualy the alt cd is less fussy about hardware
<etzerd> tell me about it.
<Pelo> etzerd, if you know the model of the card/chipset , try looking it up in the forum
 * nickrud urges the clock along
<ubuntu_> hoz do i see in the console how many hdd i have on ;my pc?
<etzerd> now I cannot use ubuntu anylonger. I tried so many time without result.
<disasterpiece> what kind of virus protection would you all advise?
<Jan`> who picks the names
<nickrud> disasterpiece, I use none
<Pelo> Jan`, which names ?
<Creed> Pelo, Ubuntu's release names
<Jan`> Pelo: Hardy Heron. Gutsy Gibbon. Haw!
<Oli``> disasterpiece: I personally fly commando (nothing) but you could go for something non-resident (scan on demand) like ClamAV if you need something
<disasterpiece> i see
<disasterpiece> i'm guessing it's much more secure being linux based
<astro76> disasterpiece, there is absolutely no need for virus protection, unless you are serving windows clients
<Pelo> disasterpiece, there aren'T significant virues treaths for linux but if you want to protect your windows friends by not passing along virues to them you can try  clamtk or there is a nice linux version from the avast ppl
<nickrud> disasterpiece, unless you're hosting mail or some such for windows machines, you don't really need anti-virus
<Oli``> disasterpiece: exactly
<Pelo> Jan`, the ppl at canonical, they make ubuntu
<Creed> disasterpiece, if you dont use programs like limewire or go to "shady" websites, you really dont have a need for AV software (aside from on-demand to scan once a month jsut to be on the safe side)
<etzerd> so nobody can help me with that?
<disasterpiece> gotcha
<disasterpiece> well
<Oli``> Here's an interesting question... Can WINE get viruses/malware?
<Pelo> etzerd, if you know the model of the card/chipset , try looking it up in the forum
<disasterpiece> i'm installing it right now on another machine, i'll chill here if i need more help!
<disasterpiece> thanks all :D
<Jan`> Oli``: well... presumably...
<Creed> disasterpiece, I use windows xp as my main os and have been without any virus or spyware for over 3 years, wont get anything unless youre trying to heh
<Pelo> Oli``,  I saw an article on diggs from someone who tested it  and the viruses didn'T run well on wine
<etzerd> OK, thanks
<Creed> Oli``, yup, Wine gets em just like windows :) i played around with it on a VM to see
<Pelo> etzerd, this might also be helpfull  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<etzerd> thanks Pelo
<Creed> Oli``, some depend on certain parts of windwos to fully work though, so most just chilled on my hardrive doing nothing
<Creed> i came here to ask a question and ended up helping others >< now i dont remember my question...damn helpful nature of mine
<KlrSpz> lol
<KlrSpz> i hate that
<Pelo> Creed, welcome to my words,  1 year 2 months running
<Creed> lol yah
<Creed> haha
<x_zeuss> hi, need some help guys. i've just installed flash player but it just doesn't work, when i enter a site that has flash that pop-up windows appears that says plugins are needed, but when i click install flash it says that that package is allready installed
<crimsun> see the topic.
<Creed> x_zeuss, Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<KlrSpz> x_zeuss: unistall flash and re-install, see if it actually is installing properly.. there's a bug
<x-X-x> when i install an application through add/remove programs where does it install to ?
<Oli``> Is anyone else here running the latest public release of flash (9.0 r115) and find its flv-playback performance just blows bigtime?
<Madpilot> x-X-x, whereever it need to be
<stdin> same place as if you install with synaptic
<x_zeuss> KlrSpz: i reinstalled, no problem there, installed perfectilly but nothing
<KlrSpz> x_zeuss: sure it didn't say near the bottom about an md5 checksum err?
<kazol> I cannot get sound capture to work on my sound card.
<KlrSpz> Gnea: you around?
<Pelo> x-X-x,  you don't need to know the path to run an app in linux, just type hte name of it in the terminal or check in the menues,   but to answer your questons,  it gets installed all over the place,  the exectutable files themselves are usualy in /bin /sbin /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<KlrSpz> do a "which <app>" to find the path
<Creed> this wga strike better end soon, im running out of things to watch
<KlrSpz> (of the binary)
<x_zeuss> KlrSpz: no
<owner10010101> where can i get divx codec for ubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> kazol,  opem alsamixer in the terminal and make sure that the mic isn't muted
<KlrSpz> owner10010101: check the gstreamer plugins
<Pelo> !codecs | owner10010101
<ubotu> owner10010101: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x-X-x> kk its becouse i installed 7zip and i want to make it the default app to handle zip files and i cant find it
<rkj> hwilde: I've been reading the links you sent me on duel displays - one concern is that once I configure for two displays how do I go back when I go somewhere with my laptop?
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to change the cursors in ubuntu? when i right click the desktop and change them in customize, they only change inside certain windows..
<x-X-x> btw is 7zip better than archive manager ?
<crimsun> remember that if you codec enumerates a 'Capture' element, too, you need to unmute that as well.
<crimsun> if your*
<KlrSpz> rkj, he's gone
<Pelo> x-X-x, the 7zip files will be handled throught file roller, I dm not sure that you have a seperate interface for it
<x-X-x> k
<rkj> bummer, anybody else know about dual monitors?
<x-X-x> so does 7zip take over automatically and whats file roller ?
<KlrSpz> rkj, and if you set your laptop display as your primary then you have no problem and the 2nd monitor won't initialize
<Pelo> !dualhead | rkj
<ubotu> rkj: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<x_zeuss> KlrSpz: any ideea?
<KlrSpz> but i'm out too, later
<Pelo> x-X-x, fileroller is the archive manager,  7zip is jsut a format
<grout> Anyone have a .deb file for doomsday?
<astro76> x-X-x, file roller is the built in archive manager, it will use 7zip and rar if installed
<Pelo> grout, check in www.getdeb.net
<x-X-x> kk thanx  btw have i made a good decision is 7zip better than what archive manager hgad before ?
<x-X-x> had*
<grout> pelo: nothing came up :(
<Eyemean> hi does any1 know if there is a difference between amsn 0.97RC and amsn 0.97 pls?
<astro76> x-X-x, for zip? 7z?
<x_zeuss> anyone know why flash player doesn't work?
<Pelo> x-X-x, never tried it ,  7zip is just a format ,  just use the one you want from those available in file roller
<x-X-x> yes
<rkj> KlrSpz: ok thanks, also the Xinerama HowTo mentions a program called i810switch, and when I ran it got the error message "PCI id of i810 is not recognized"
<Eyemean> x_zeuss u have to install flash
<Pelo> x_zeuss, broken installler,  get the tar from the adobe site
<PKdoR> is there any thing I would miss out on by runing 64bit ubuntu?
<astro76> x-X-x, well it's gonna use it for 7z obviously, but for zip it probably still uses the normal zip library
<qwaz> how do you clear the command line history?
<larson9999> x_zeuss, you mean as discribed in the topic of this channel?
<astro76> x-X-x, which is fine
<x-X-x> kk
<astro76> x-X-x, you could always use 7zip itself on the command line too
<x-X-x> so installing zip was useless ?
<x_zeuss> larson9999: but i was able to install just fine
<x-X-x> 7zip*
<x_zeuss> larson9999: no errors
<Pelo> x-X-x, not if you have to unpack 7zip files
<astro76> x-X-x, not really, it handles 7z and a bunch of others
<larson9999> x_zeuss, yes, and then it doesn't work.  and if you try to install it says it's already installed.  that's the issue the topic is addressing.
<x_zeuss> larson9999: ok ok, any ideea when this is going to be fixed?
<x-X-x> kk thnx pelo and astro76 i just wanted to know cos on windows 7zip was like the best at handling zip files and the other formats so i was wondering if it is the best in linux
<x-X-x> types*
<Pelo> !best | x-X-x
<astro76> x-X-x, I always use it when I am forced to use windows too ;)
<ubotu> x-X-x: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<x-X-x> kk thnx ubotu
<dario> hi
<larson9999> x_zeuss, nope.  but it only takes about a minute or less to download and install the tarball from adobe's site.
<Pelo> !thanks | x-X-x
<ubotu> x-X-x: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<x-X-x> lol huh?
<x_zeuss> cineva ro pe aici?
<dario> ?
<mario_> hello
<x-X-x> ubotu how does that work u some new kind of ai or something ?
<x-X-x> new*
<Pelo> x-X-x, ubotu  is a bot, we just use trigger words to get it to send automated info to users
<dario> hi!
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pelo> hello dario
<x-X-x> k
<dario> hi pelo
<x-X-x> interesting
<x-X-x> ubotu is so antisocial
<Pelo> x-X-x, they are quite common in support channels,  they keep the helpers from having to type the same info over and over
<dario> ...
<crimsun> which, interestingly enough, they still do.
<Pelo> dario, can we help you with something ?
<crimsun> It's just that they type/paste the triggers instead of the entire shebangs.
<Pelo> crimsun,  still shorter to type
<vintendo> I'm having trouble getting my Linksys WMP54G PCI adapter to work on 7.10
<dario> now... im new in this thing
<ewook> connect the dots? :)
<Pelo> vintendo, I think linksis are broadcom chipset or someting ,  look up the model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<x-X-x> i need support for .lzh compressed  what do i need to download ?
<Pelo> x-X-x, try one in fileroller, it might already be there
<x-X-x> archive manager says archive not supported pelo
<Pelo> x-X-x, open synaptic,  menu > system> admin> synaptic package manager, search for lzh  see wat comes up
<disasterpiece> hey how does ubuntu work with raid? well?
<haygus> hi
<Pelo> disasterpiece, as fars as I know,  you do need to do a bit of stuff to install on it , and use the alternate install cd
<Pelo> !raid | disasterpiece
<ubotu> disasterpiece: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Pelo> hello haygus
<spaceghost_> can someone please tell me what package(s) I need to install to play youtube video in browser?
<haygus> i have some problems im french so if i make some mistakes (errors ?) in my language sorry
<pteague> last pieces of my xmas box showed up
<Pelo> spaceghost_, flash but currently the installer is broken, go to the adobe site and dl the tar.gz , follow the installariotn instructions in it
<x-X-x> pelo: file-roller has a green box and the other 4 things listed are empty
<Pelo> haygus, there is a ferench channel,  #ubuntu-fr
<Pelo> x-X-x, just check them
<haygus> i know, but nobody answer
<spaceghost_> pelo: ty
<Pelo> haygus, ask away
<ewook> Pelo: there is other flashies than adobe's.
<qcode> pteague: I'm still waiting for my last two
<x-X-x> which one lha ? gnomekiss ? sdic-gene95 ? timidity ?
<x-X-x> pelo
<Pelo> ewook, gnash but it is still being develloped, check in synaptic
<pteague> qcode> what'd you get?
<Pelo> x-X-x, all of them
<haygus> http://haygus.free.fr/K/capture1.png
<qcode> pteague: Tools and books
<Pelo> haygus, it is usualy better to state the problem the post a link
<haygus> its a pictures
<haygus> for my probleme
<Pelo> haygus,  I know , that is the actual problem
<pteague> mine were an 8600gts 512mb & 2x 19" monitors
<haygus> on the right bottom
<grout> Anyone have a .deb file for doomsday?
<ewook> Pelo: swf-player then?
<haygus> applications icons are align
<qcode> pteague: Nice
<haygus> i have just re install kubuntu
<Eleaf> I'm trying to add a few gedit plugins, but whenever I add the .gedit-plugin file + code to ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins/, it doesn't show up in the plugins preferences of gedit after restarting.
<pteague> got the rest of the box on monday :)
<Pelo> ewook, gnash or flash that is all i KNOW FOR YOU
<haygus> before they is 2 icons in a same colluns (?)
<Eleaf> I also tried adding the gedit plugins to /usr/share/gedit/plugins, they still don't show up
<Pelo> haygus, make the pannel bigger
<intelikey> grub help    from the grub shell what is the command to install grub to an hd ?
<jack-desktop> When I right click .exe programs, it shows "Open with gedit", how do I remove that option?
<ewook> Pelo: I didn't ask a question, just tried to enlighten you from the adobe-path in your guidence, no need to shout :)
<haygus> 100% the size
<Pelo> !grub | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> ewook, sorry  just an unfortunate caplock
<ewook> =)
<haygus> but berfore reboot it war good i start the CP and i saw that
<Pelo> haygus,  I am not familiar with kde, I am guessing you can probably specify the hight of the task bar in pixel
<x-X-x> k i just learnt that file roller is just a core and needs extra tools for it to handle different compression formats is this true ?
<Pelo> haygus,  try asking in #kubuntu , they are familiar with kde stuff
<Pelo> x-X-x, I thiunk we mentionned that earlier, if not I am sorry
<haygus> ok ty
<astro76> x-X-x, well out of the box with Ubuntu it supports mostly everything already, except rar and 7z
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know how to make it so that I change resolutions with one click?
<Pelo> gotta go, g'night folks
<jack-desktop> When I right click .exe programs, it shows "Open with 'gedit' " two times, how do I remove that option?
<ewook> Pelo: laters.
<sourcemaker> Should the kernel timer frequency not 1000HZ for a desktop system? Why is it not default in the ubuntu kernel?
<spaceghost_> pelo: I did as you said but the instructions aren't all that clear... it says to navigate to "this directory" which I assume means the directory where firefox is located but I don't know where that might be... could you tell me what directory that might be?
<intelikey> pelo i don't see anything there about using the grub shell
<x-X-x> in the info for file rollar it showed alot of formats but a * next to it doesnt tht mean that u need to install those seperately?
<intelikey> ah well.   anyone have dias about grub shell ?
<RevTom> just to clarify from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup?highlight=%28bluetooth%29 -- if I plug in my usb bluetooth dongle and the bluetooth icon doesn't appear, that means it's not supported?  It's a Dell part number NH366 I believe
<RevTom> also, hiya :)
<ubuntu__> does anyone know anything about resolutions?
<RevTom> a little
<intelikey> howto use the grub shell to install grub on hda1 ?
<ubuntu__> would you know how to make it so that I can switch between two resolutions with one click?
<josio> Witam! rozmawia ktos po polsku ;)
<spaceghost_> can anyone tell me in which directory I should install flashplayer?
<RevTom> i would not, sorry
<RevTom> would that really come up that often?
<x-X-x> thnx for the help guys pelo and astro76 in particular
<LimCore> is there any tool to modify fonts easly, in example make all glyphs more thick?   since default ubuntu fonts suck
<RevTom> default ubuntu fonts DO suck
<RevTom> and this pidgin typing making the whole line bounce thing isn't great either
<sonja> RevTom:   agreed
<ubuntu__> I just installed a flashplayer today.
<sonja> how do i make Calibri and Consolas my default fonts?
<WorkingOnWis1> short of running >4GB of ram, is there any advantage to using x64 right now over x32. I am on 64 now just so I can see it for myself, and unless I'm missing something, 64 bit is a waste of resources for my system. Turion x2 with 4GB ram. I run virtualbox for Windows XP and to play with other distros, but other that that and some 3d games, I'm pretty low demand for my system.
<sonja> x64 does not have Flash :(
<ReaperWitobi> So, I've been trying to get php installed on my localhost - but everytime I browse to my php files, it tries to download them...
<ubuntu__> I didn't worry about which directory to use I just installed it with the directions at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash.  Everything worked perfectly.
<WorkingOnWis1> sonja: actually, I have flash, but java is FUBAR
<nn> where would i find documents on building ubuntu disks for another architecture? I'm wanting to get xubuntu on arm
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, not really, unless you have specific 64bit applications
<cookie> hello guys
<Madpilot> sonja, you can change your system fonts at System->Prefs->Appearances, Font tab
<WorkingOnWis1> astro76: is there such a thing as a non-32 bit linux app?
<cookie> is there any hex reader like hex that will compare 2 files?
<LimCore> WorkingOnWis1: 64bit ones?
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, think like scientific applications, that can take advantage of large numbers
<intelikey> all i can get out of grub-install is an error /dev/hda does not have any coresponding bios drive
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, basically unless you already know you probably don't need it
<x_zeuss> hi, i have a ntfs hdd on my comp, when i double-click it in nautilus it says i don't have permision to mount it. how do i mount it?
<ndee> hi there, what's the fastest way to remove X and all gnome stuff from a desktop machine? I had the CD lying around but I actually want a server :D
<WorkingOnWis1> astro76: lol...I usually hate that answer, but I think u r right in this case  :)
<nn> astro76: anything that does math on large datasets typically benefits (to include game physics, etc)
<cookie> hello
<Flannel> ndee: Ubuntu?
<ndee> Flannel: yes
<qcode> Wii to run Ubuntu soon: http://youtube.com/watch?v=H5YB1Mmx7E4
<nn> so long as it was compiled with a compiler that optimizes for the 64bit platform
<cookie> is there any hex reader like "hex" that will compare 2 files...if they are the same
<RevTom> can anyone just peek and see if they agree with my interpretation?
<x_zeuss> how do i mount a ntfs hdd?
<RevTom>  just to clarify from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup?highlight=%28bluetooth%29 -- if I plug in my usb bluetooth dongle and the bluetooth icon doesn't appear, that means it's not supported?  It's a Dell part number NH366 I believe
<RevTom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=mount+ntfs&titlesearch=Titles
<nn> x_zeuss: ntfs-3g
<Flannel> ndee: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde will get rid of gnome, after that, you have to yank out the Xserver.  Be sure to --purge with that as well, since you dont want the config files
<nn> no ideas on this?
<x_zeuss> nn: i installed the ntfs configuration tool
<WorkingOnWis1> going to download Gutsy 32 bit an take some asprin for my 64bit java fubar induced headache
<Flannel> ndee: and of course, ditch the install kubuntu- at the end of that line
<x_zeuss> nn: or is ntfs-3g different?
<nn> x_zeuss: ntfs-3g is great
<PKdoR> any word on when will creative have 32bit X-Fi drivers?
<spaceghost_> can anyone please tell me how to navigate to my desktop in terminal?
<RevTom> nn: the forums are probably a better place for that question
<astro76> spaceghost_, cd ~/Desktop
<Flannel> spaceghost_: cd ~/Desktop
<spaceghost_> ty
<x_zeuss> nn: i have ntfs-3g installed
<RevTom> you'll hit a wider array of ppl, increasing the likelihood of an answer to your compelling but narrow question
<x_zeuss> nn: when i double-click the hdd in nautilus it says i don't have privileges to mount it
<RevTom> x_zeuss:  here's the info in the documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G?highlight=%28mount%29%7C%28ntfs%29
<Hendrix> hi
<nn> RevTom: im sure theres a set of procedures followed to roll a release..and im sure somewhere they are documented, but not having much luck finding them
<pteague> that's not good...
<RevTom> nn: you're probably right
<Hendrix> I need a piece of advice!!
<RevTom> i'm still trying to figure out if this bluetooth dongle is going to work for me
<pteague> i loaded that page & firefox says noscript filtered a potential cross-site scripting (XSS) attempt from [chrome:]...
<Hendrix> you can help me?
<RevTom> Hendrix: switch to decaf?
<PKdoR> is there an opensource alternative for flas?
<Hendrix> revtom...goodnight..please to meet you
<PKdoR> i mean flash?
<RevTom> pleased to meet you too.  any chance you're going to ask whatever it is you want advice about? :)
<Delvien> PKdoR gnash,
<Hendrix> revtom..I looking for a soft for ubuntu
<Hendrix> 'cause
<Hendrix> i want to make a video dvd
<pteague> a soft?
<PKdoR> Delvien: does it have 64bit binaries?
<Hendrix> software
<Delvien> PKdoR no idea, i dont use it, just know about it :( sorry
<astro76> !info devede | Hendrix
<ubotu> hendrix: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<PKdoR> Delvien: thanks
<cvd> There is any auto-form complete in FIrefox?
<Hendrix> ubotu..thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pteague> hehe
<RevTom> lol
<kriel> From past experiences with linux gurus, I've learned that linux dosen't need to defrag. Originally, I took this at face value, but then I thought 'Hm. How can it not need to be defragged...?' So I found this wonderful article online. http://dataexpedition.com/~sbnoble/Tips/filesystems.html  However, it leaves with an end little hook 'If [the drive geometry] information is not available, or is not accurate, then the drive may perform very 
<Hendrix> now..i'm going to download that
<kriel> cvd: yup. Just go through the options... if i remember correctly, it's enabled by default, and asks you every time if you want to save a password.
<Hendrix> i'm from argentina
<spaceghost_> can anyone tell me is there a way to install flashplayer on a 64bit os?
<astro76> Hendrix, use synaptic
<PKdoR> Any body here use gnash as a flash player for 64bit bnt?
<astro76> !synaptic | Hendrix
<ubotu> Hendrix: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Hendrix> ok astro76
<cvd> not password other things
<cvd> email, name etc...
<Hendrix> yes..the pack is downloading
<RevTom> anyone know how I can find a bluetooth dongle that's compatible?
<Hendrix> 7s left
<kriel> cvd: mmm... maybe. don't quote me on this, but i think it remembers past things that have been typed in fields...
<Hendrix> installing
<Flannel> nn: You might be better off just going the debian route.  Not to rain on your parade or anything.  There are a number of ports though.  But I don't know where they come from.  Maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-mobile (the latter is an obvious port, they might be able to steer you)
<RevTom> i really want a bt headset, and it would be nice if it also worked so I could watch movies in bed w/ headphones
<kriel> cvd: try asking in #firefox
<Hendrix> it's easy to use??
<RevTom> ah ha!  finally found it
<ndee> Flannel: do you know how I can
<ndee> Flannel: oops
<ndee> Flannel: oops, thanks did I want to write :D
<Hendrix> ubotu..it's easy to use?
<RevTom> k, guess I'm out
<spaceghost_> can anyone please tell me if there's a way to install flashplayer on a 64bit machine?
<pteague> kriel> interesting article, but i think it's missing something... different filesystems do different things so it's not just a PC (windows) / Unix thing... or did you post that link for the other fragmentation? :)
<astro76> !flash64 | spaceghost_
<ubotu> spaceghost_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<spaceghost_> uubotu: ty
<pteague> lol
<mrMister> hey. I'm trying to find our where the X11 libraries and headers are located
<Hendrix> thanks friends..!!!!now...i'll start with my dvd project
<Hendrix> happy new year!!!
<Hendrix> see you later!
<mrMister> I've installed the xserver dev package but it doesn't seem to be enough
<kriel> pteague: ehheh. True. and no, i posted it for file fragmentation. What I was wondering is, is there a way to verify that my drive geometry is at least reasonably correct?
<grout> Anyone have a .deb file for doomsday?
<PKdoR> I have a x-fi sound card and I believe that my onboard sound is not compatible with lxn so is 64bit my only choise? (I do have 4GB RAM)
<pteague> that i'm not sure of, but i do know that some of the different fs automatically handle defragging during low loads
<Dr_willis> Ive heard so much about 64bit and the 4 gb ram.  ive heard that its only when you have OVER 4gb.. or some times whenits close to 4gb.. and so on.. :)
<Dr_willis> try booting the 32bit live cd - and see if it sees all the ram as a test.
<Dr_willis> as for the xi-fi card. as far as i know Creative has only released 64bit drivers for it. so far.
<PKdoR> no it only sees like 3.4 or something but the main reason is that there are no drivers for my sound card on 32 only 64bit (x-fi)
<pteague> kriel> i know on ext3 (last i check anyways) it's impossible to undelete a deleted file as there's no way to guarantee a portion of the deleted file hasn't been overwritten... where as in FAT/FAT32 it's marked a certain way & there's no auto defrag
<sonja> how do i install cabextract ??
<kriel> pteague: yeah, i understand that... although i didn't know it before, i understand it ~.^;  but im talking at more of a hard drive configuration level, not necessarily a FAT* vs. ext* comparison.
<pteague> i know this cause we had been looking at moving cvs to subversion & rather than the gradual move we were thinking about we ended up making a cold turkey change... i accidently rm -fdr the cvs repositories
<pteague> kriel> ah, that i don't know about... that's to geeky for me ;)
<juuruichki> ª_ª
<Shpook> Okay, this is the LAST time I am reformatting my computer. And no more Pulse Audio!
<ifireball> kriel: fdisk has a verify option
<kriel> ifireball: hm. That could work. But wouldn't that just verify the uh... the validity of the partition, not necessarily the geometry?
<hendrixski> help.  I installed Ubuntu for my dad this christmas, but he called me and sais that nothing happens after he logs in... it just hangs. :-(  anybody know what the problem could be?
<Shpook> Actually, I'm still interested in installing PulseAudio. Is there anyway to install the PA sound server in a "sandbox"? I know of chroot, but I'm not familiar with it. I just want to make sure I can easily revert any changes.
<PMantis> Where can I download Ubuntu JeOS ?
<hendrixski> Is there maybe a regression after the latest updates or something?  Or would turning off the bluetooth thing from startup cause this?
<ifireball> kriel: fdisk can alos give you geometry info
<astro76> !jeos | PMantis
<ubotu> PMantis: JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<kriel> another question, what level are RAIDs set up at? I remember seeing options in BIOS for it, but I remember people setting it up at the software level as well.  Can it be set up from both?
<Shpook> PMantis: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos courtesy of Google.
<hendrixski> Shpook, chroot is kinda difficult, but basically creates a separate file system for you to play in, and whatever you mess up in there won't mess up your main system
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I install Evolution from the hardy repos but stay on Gutsy?
<kriel> ifireball: Okay. Thanks.
<PMantis> Thanks guys
<ifireball> kriel: other then that, its not something the software can actually "see", the disk controller pretty much hides the real geometry in pc-grade disks
<hendrixski> Shpook, tools like dchroot make it easier to manage ... look into that. :-)
<Shpook> hendrixski: So I could set up a chroot environment, and not have to reformat or fight a long battle if I mess something up?
<Burlynn> is there any program to recombine split video files short of 'cat'ing 20 files together. thats so time consuming
<Towelboy> hey. I have problems with divx in ubuntu. Every player just shuts down, when i try to play a movie. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<hendrixski> Shpook, you'll only have to fight the long battle to learn how to use chroot... but once that's over, yeah.  If you mess something up, just delete the chroot.   it's kind of like a virtual machine except it's only a file system
<pteague> !ubotu divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shpook> hendrixski: Perfect. I'll spend the night learning and reading about it then. I tried installing PulseAudio on a 64-bit build, and it FUBAR'd the system. Thank you!
<Shpook> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<hendrixski> Shpook, good luck.  I use chroots for software development but I know it's used for the 64 bit thing sometimes too
<hendrixski> !dchroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !schroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shpook> hendrixski: Oh, I'm not using 64 bit anymore. The speed gain wasn't enough to be worth the headache
<lammy> hallo world!
<hendrixski> :-)
<Shpook> hendrixski: Oh, and the chroot wiki has the information for dchroot
<Shpook> hendrixski: Thanks again.
<hendrixski> no problem
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I install Evolution from the hardy repos but stay on Gutsy?
<facted> hi, i have an issue with a recently installed ubuntu and firefox 3.0 Beta 2...It won't let me save to anything but the "root" directory. Can anyone help?
<hendrixski> just don't say I didn't warn you, it's not easy to learn all the nook and crannies of how it works
<crdlb> WorkingOnWis1: evolution relies on a lot of gnome libraries, that's not likely to end well.
<lammy> which iso-file should i use for a intel 64b installation - can i use the amd64 builds!?
<WorkingOnWis1> crdlb: thats not what i wanted to hear...
<Shpook> hendrixski: Neither is marriage, but I'm trying anyways. :-D
<brody> I have an IBM t 43 and can't get the midi working, any suggestions?
<hendrixski> lol
<hendrixski> brave man
<Flannel> lammy: yes, or the i386, depending on if you want a 64 or 32 bit OS
<Shpook> lol
<biff420> what can you use as a .rar archiver in ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWis1> crdlb:  although....i could compile it from source...
<Flannel> facted: You should ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<hendrixski> So, anybody...  would recent updates cause Gutsy to not be able to load a session once you log in?  or possible disabling the bluetooth utility from the startup menu?  I kinda need to know quickly
<brody> !ubotu midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<disasterpiece> so i'm trying to get my raid-0 going with ubuntu, i've run through the steps pasted here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto - (i did these steps before i did the full install) is that right?
<Shpook> hendrixski: Is it hanging right after login?
<hendrixski> Shpook, yup
<wh0anur> rere
<hendrixski> and I can't be sure what's going on because it's my fathers' computer, and it's 5 hours away
<Madpilot> ubotu, rar | biff420
<ubotu> biff420: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Shpook> hendrixski: let me search through my bookmarks, I remember coming across a fix for that, one sec
<biff420> thanks
<WorkingOnWis1> is there a way to use a firefix for windows video codec in firefox for linux? there is no linux equivilant of this codec.
<korosora> hey, will skype come to gutsy anytime soon? T_T
<lammy> Flannel: thanks - i will try the amd64 for my intel core2duo ...
<hendrixski> oh man, you'd be a lifesaver if you have the fix
<facted> Does anyone know why firefox won't let me save anywhere but root (when I go to save, the places menu only goes as high up as root...i can't go any higher in the directory tree).
<juuruichki> cause you fail?
<hendrixski> facted... by "root" do you mean   "/"   ?
<Delvien> is there anyway to FORCE nautilus to copy a file over to another hard drive thats greater than 6gigs ?
<facted> no, the "root" directory
<Forbr4d3> there isnt higher than root heh
<facted> in the files system
<Forbr4d3> try /home
<WorkingOnWis1> facted: there shouldnt be a root dir
<hendrixski> are you starting firefox as root?
<Riotblade> Hey, anyone know how to set links (browser) to save cookies
<WorkingOnWis1> facted: a dir caled root i mean
<facted> not 100% sure, I followed the insturctions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<hendrixski> facted, please don't tell me you logged in as root!
<facted> i don't think I did
<Forbr4d3> he just doesnt understand the directory structure
<Nostahl> i just changed the resolution from 600/800 to 1200/1000 and it told me to log off and log back on my user
<facted> although, anything is possible...i just installed linux today :)
<Nostahl> so i did and now the screen is all scrambled its at the login window
<Nostahl> what do i do
<WorkingOnWis1> facted: do u see a directory caled home?
<hendrixski> facted, oh.  Ok :-)
<Forbr4d3> /home/username
<Shpook> hendrixski: did you try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 after it hangs, then at the terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<facted> not when I go to save something in firefox
<Forbr4d3> is what are want
<korosora> hey guys, skype doesnt work on gutsy T_T
<facted> the places menu on the left goes as high up as "root"
<Forbr4d3> s/are/you
<facted> actually, really "filesystem"
<disasterpiece> do i need to the full install of unbuntu before or after the raid?
<facted> oh wait, hold on
<Nostahl> how do i fix my screen it is all scrambled now after changing resolution
<Shpook> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hello_man> Can someone help me install Aptana on Ubuntu? I want to install the 1.0 release (http://aptana.com) but I have no idea how.
<Forbr4d3> facted: the / or root directory is like your c: drive its the top level
<Shpook> !skype | korosora
<ubotu> korosora: please see above
<facted> I gotcha, i actually found my home directory in there with my username
<Shpook> Smart bot, we love you.
<facted> i am so sorry for the bother :)
<hendrixski> Shpook, I did not.  because I don't know if it's a x-server problem.  I can call him and tell him to type that in
<Nostahl> anyone know how i can fix my screen its all scrambled after changing the resolution
<hendrixski> facted, don't worry, we were all beginers once too
<WorkingOnWis1> facted: u scared us....no problem
<disasterpiece> i'm trying to get raid set up, anyone lend a hand?
<WorkingOnWis1> some of us...me...stil are.
<Shpook> hendrixski: I can't find anything in my bookmarks, but I found a few suggestions for the above method in the ubuntu forums. It worked for some, and didn't for others.
<WorkingOnWis1> whose got a towel, this water behind my ears is buggin me  :)
 * Forbr4d3 tosses WorkingOnWis1 a towel
<WorkingOnWis1> lol
<WorkingOnWis1> Forbr4d3: ty
<hendrixski> Nostahl, just like shpook suggested for my problem above ... get a terminal (hit ctrl+alt+f1) and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Shpook> hendrixski: I can say that the one time that I had the exact same problem, it was caused by me installing the wrong nvidia driver.
<Nostahl> k
<Nostahl> can you messge me that so it dosnt fly by please hendrixski
<Forbr4d3> hendrixski: whats the problem?
<hendrixski> Shpook, I didn't install any drivers for him though
<facted> question though...why is it when I save a file to my desktop, it automatically becomes locked so I can no longer delete it?
<facted> (or rather, i have to go into the terminal and delete it with root privlidge)
<hendrixski> Forbr4d3, I installed Gutsy for my dad over christmas, and everything worked then today he calls says when he tries to log in nothing happens
<Forbr4d3> facted: file permissions?
<facted> from firefox that is
<facted> i understand, but do my permissions for every file saved from firefox have to be root?
<facted> or can I alter that somehow
<Forbr4d3> facted: you are doing something strangely
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: does he log in and is tolt his session lasted less than 10 seconds?
<hendrixski> facted... there's something very wrong with that.   it shouldn't be root
<facted> yea, that's what I fear
<astro76> facted, the normal version works fine
<Towelboy> i can't play any videos at all in ubuntu. have an ati radeon card...Anyone knows the solution?.
<facted> doesn't seem right at all
<disasterpiece> i am trying to my raid-0 going with ubuntu. I haven't fully installed ubuntu, should i do that before or after the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto  ??
<Forbr4d3> facted: if you open up a terminal and type cd ~
<Shpook> hendrixski: I would say give that a try, it won't make it any worse. At least rule out the basics.
<astro76> facted, maybe something is wrong with the beta
<Forbr4d3> that will bring you to your home dor
<Forbr4d3> then cd Desktop
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, nope, from what he told me it just has that red-ish screen and nothing happens
<Forbr4d3> and ls -l
<facted> yes forbr4d3?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: like gdm isnt starting but the x server is?
<facted> i did all that
<nickrud> facted, check the permissions on the firefox binary, is it set suid?
<facted> no
<facted> it's set to root!
<Forbr4d3> whats the file permissions say?
<facted> which is def. not the way it should be, i think ;)
<hendrixski> facted, when you click on applications-->accessories-->terminal  does it say  username@computername -$     or does it say root@computername -$   ?
<facted> root:root
<nickrud> facted, that's the owner, not the permissions
<Forbr4d3> what about the rwx part
<facted> root@...
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, I'm guessing that's it.... because xserver is needed for the login screen right?  so yeah, it's that Gnome isn't starting up
<facted> i logged in as root didnt' I...
<hendrixski> facted... then you logged in as root.
<nickrud> lol
<Forbr4d3> facted: you are running firefox as root
<hendrixski> yes, that's bad
<facted> hmm
<Forbr4d3> facted: how did you start firefox
<hendrixski> if you're on IRC as root that's even worse
<Forbr4d3> you dont need to sudo firefox heh
 * nickrud reaches for ddc
<facted> from the applications->internet->firefox
<facted> though I did this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html to install firefox 3.0
<Forbr4d3> so you are logged in as root heh
<hendrixski> facted,   find a manual on how to create an account that isn't root, and then log out and then log in as that non-root user  :-)  ASAP
<Shpook> Does his terminal say he's logged in as root?
<facted> terminal says root...
<facted> alright
<Forbr4d3> yeah
<facted> tahnsk for the help guys
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: its a 3 step thing. x starts, then the login manager (gdm for Ubuntu by defaut) then the session, Gnome. I dont know how, but it sounds like gdm needs do reconfigured maybe?
<facted> i'm gonna create a new account that's not root
<Forbr4d3> good thinkin
<facted> adios
<Nostahl> make the new account Tree
<Forbr4d3> haha
<nickrud> wierd, gdm has to be told to allow root to log in at all....
<disasterpiece> wish i knew what "root" meant :P
<disasterpiece> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Forbr4d3> that was an strange case
<meng> i am having issues with the process evince thumbnauler and pdftotext taking up all my cpu cycles
<renegade420> The sound is not working and alsamixer is giving an error device not found.
<nickrud> disasterpiece, root in this context means the user that can do anything
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, ah.  Ok.... then.. .I guess it may be because I unselected the thing bluetooth manager program from the startup  and that's causing gnome not to load
<renegade420> and i am ruunning xubuntu
<Shpook> lol Ubotu has some strange responses sometimes.
<Forbr4d3> i login to my iPhone as root :p
<Nostahl> ok guys
<Nostahl> i got an ati card
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, Forbr4d3, Shpook is there a way to get that program back on the startup-programs list from commandline?
<facted> back...on second thought, i'm logged in as my username I believe
<facted> terminal says:
<Nostahl> it said to use restricted drivers to use the full 3d support of the card so i said yea
<disasterpiece> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nostahl> it installed them
<facted> root@username-desktop
<compwiz18> facted: your still root
<nickrud> facted, you're root
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: maybe. again, I dont know how, but there is a way to kill the xserver, then from the command line start gnome in a "safe-mode" way, no scripts, not autostart apps....
<Nostahl> then i tryed selecting my monitor and the 1200/1000 resolution in screens and graphics
<facted> what's weird is when I opened up my users
<meng> i am having issues with the process evince thumbnauler and pdftotext taking up all my cpu cycles
<pteague> speaking of raid... any particular reason to make single disks raid devices?
<Nostahl> it told me to log off  when i did it scrambled the screen
<Forbr4d3> hendrixski: i missed the first part of what you were saying
<Forbr4d3> what are you trying to do?
<astro76> pteague, absolutely none
<Shpook> hendrixski: I'm sure there is, but honestly, I wouldn't know how. Was it the Bluetooth manager?
<facted> my username account has my name (which is what I set), and tha'ts how I signed in
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, good call.... .and then from safe-mode he can re-select it
<facted> there is a separate root:root account
<facted> which I did not use to login
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski:  yup. all the things I've done and forgot....sorry I'm not more help with the details.
<Nostahl> then i restarted the computer it comes back on saying your screen and graphics could not be detected correctly. to use higher resolutions visual effects or multiple screens you have to configure the display yourself.
<Nostahl> any idea's?
<nickrud> Nostahl, to get back to your original config, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg. You may need to clt-alt-f1 to log in and do that, ctl-alt-f7 gets you back to the graphical shell
<disasterpiece> astro76, i am trying to get raid going. should i do the full install before performing the steps that the !raid help implies? or after?
<compwiz18> facted: what is the name of the account you want to be logged in as?
<pteague> figured there wasn't... the moron that set up the production server made each directory off root it's own raid disk even though it's a single partition
<facted> i have to change my permissions to not allow "administer the account"
<facted> is that correct?
<Forbr4d3> facted: type whoami in a terminal
<nickrud> Nostahl, then hit clt-alt-backspace to restart X with the new config
<hendrixski> Shpook, yeah, I deselected it because he doesn't have bluetooth.  and I'm guessing that may be causing it to not load
<facted> "administer the system" rather
<compwiz18> facted: don
<nickrud> facted, no, don't do that
<compwiz18> facted: don
<facted> k...not doing that
<compwiz18> facted: don't change any of root's permissions
<facted> no, not root's
<compwiz18> (sry for the typo there)
<facted> my username's
<nickrud> facted, if you do that, you won't be able to sudo
<facted> my main account
<Nostahl> nickrud can you msg me that so it dosnt fly by
<hendrixski> alrighty, I'll call him..... you guys look out for facted.... he may have created his default user with root priveledges.  Which is just asking for someone to hack into his computer
<Shpook> hendrixski: Hmm...I always disable everything Bluetooth, without a problem. Was that the same time he started having this problem?
<nickrud> Nostahl, what kind of video card do you have
<Nostahl> ati allinwonder 9600xt
<hendrixski> Shpook, it's the only thing I did... plus updates
<hendrixski> it's a clean install
<facted> ok, so how can I alter my account to remove root prvilidges?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: let us know how it goes. I'd love to know if I'm in the right neighborhood with your problem
<hendrixski> be back after the phone call, I'll let you know how it goes
<compwiz18> facted: that isn't your account
<Flannel> facted: type "apt-get update"
<Flannel> facted: Do you get a permission error?
<Shpook> hendrixski: Yes, please let us know. Good luck.
<disasterpiece> anyone give me a hand with raid on ubuntu? :D
<facted> i got the update
<facted> no permission error
<Flannel> facted: Did you put sudo infront of it?
<facted> i did not put sudo in front of it
<facted> which means the account I am currently using has root privlidge (without sudo)
<onats> is the gparted safe to resize NTFS partitions?
<facted> correct?
<compwiz18> facted: try this: log out, when you see the box, type your username/password (where the username isn't root) , come back here
<facted> compqiz
<facted> tha'ts how I logged into my account, trust me
<Flannel> facted: type this `echo $UID` what does it return?
<facted> i never typed in root
<compwiz18> facted: ok :)
<facted> echo returns 0
<errpast> Hi, my touchpad mouse is moving around and crazy with 7.10
<compwiz18> facted: I'm just confused how when you don't login as root, your logged in w/ uid 0
<errpast> moves all over the place
<errpast> Like it has a mind of its own
<compwiz18> errpast: any weird magnetic things nearby
<Towelboy> hey  i can't play any videos at all in ubuntu. have an ati radeon card...Anyone knows the solution?. apart from buying a new card
<Jan`> Woo. Ubuntu live CD downloaderised.
<errpast> compwiz18, no, not that I know of
<Flannel> facted: well, you're certainly root then.  What folders are in /home? (ls /home)
<facted> question: in my user settings for user privlidges for my regular account (not the root), should "Administer the system" be checked?
<errpast> I think it's a driver thing
<Abyssal> test
<nickrud> Jan`, now put it in, and see the Flaming Fury :)
<compwiz18> Towelboy: using the restricted driver?
<errpast> probably need a touchpad driver, then to tweak xorg.conf
<facted> I logged in to my acount with my username and password (not with root:root)
<Abyssal> hi
<errpast> ugggh
<Flannel> facted: yes
<compwiz18> errpast: mine does that sometimes, but not for that long
<Flannel> facted: Your first user can administer the system
<Abyssal> i got a problem
<errpast> compwiz18, ya, it will got 10 minutes and be ok.  Then jump all over
<facted> I see, so then the fact that I have root right now is still a very bad thing, I take it?
<errpast> frustrating!!
<maek> if I have an entry in my sources.list as deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/ and I want to pin it, would the a= be getdeb or getdeb/  ? thanks.
<compwiz18> errpast: yeah :(
<Towelboy> compwiz18: no the free one...and i got compiz to work...but no video?
<jauru> facted: echo $PS1
<Abyssal> write me a personal message please if you feel you can help me with a driver problem
<Flannel> facted: the fact that when you login, you somehow become root is the issue.  All systems have a root user, and their first user (the real 'user' user) has the ability to administer the system
<facted> ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<maek> Abyssal: you might get more help if you just put it out there, a driver problem could be anything.
<jauru> facted: hmm
<facted> I see
<Shpook> Abyssal, state your problem in the room, not only will it be easier for someone to help you, it might help someone else.
<compwiz18> Towelboy: try turning compiz off, and then try, I know I can't watch stuff while using compiz... I'm using restricted though
 * Jan` pokes at the .iso with a stick
<jauru> facted: looks normal is all
<Abyssal> ok. i got a HP scanjet scanner 3800. but i do not get it running.
<Towelboy> compwiz18: ok. will try. thanks
<Abyssal> what can i do.
<jauru> facted: how about 'id'
<Flannel> facted: So, when you went about installing FF3, what did you do?
<Abyssal> i could not find a driver.
<facted> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<jauru> facted: not normal...
<Shpook> Abyssal: did you try searching google for a Linux driver?
<jauru> facted: unless you entered 'sudo -s' at some point...
<facted> i don't remember doing that
<monkeyBox> How do I get the latest nvidia drivers?
<facted> but I cannot say for sure
<Forbr4d3> facted: you should reinstall ubuntu man
<facted> would there be a way to undue/check that
<magic_ninja> is there a program to compare two text files
<Flannel> magic_ninja: diff
<Forbr4d3> facted: you have something seriously screwed up
<Shpook> You know, when I installed FF3b2, I just extracted the tarball and ran it. worked fine.
<jauru> facted: does sound strange...
<Flannel> magic_ninja: and various graphical versions, they probably all (at least most) have "diff" in their name.
<jauru> facted: i assume you have already rebooted and logged in again...
<Forbr4d3> facted: its impossible to have your situation from a default install
<facted> ok, how do I reinstall ubuntu? do I need to format anything or can I just run the livecd again?
<compwiz18> facted: if you find the bash history file, it will tell you what you did, and you could put it in the pastebin...
<Abyssal> shpook: yes sure. it says that there is a kind of hp3900-series_0.11.tar.gz driver which could help.
<facted> i can try again
<fever> hi .... i am trying to make a loops for parameters which shows all possible combos i cant do it.... i have read tons for faq's
<facted> let me restart and see what happens
<facted> be back in a minute
<jauru> facted: ok
<Flannel> facted: Yeah, just pop it in and reinstall.  If this is a new install, that's probably best (it'll certainly take less time/effort)
<LjL> Flannel, magic_ninja: kompare (one that doesn't have diff in the name) is a pretty good one if you're on kde
<Forbr4d3> facted: im just saying cuz itll probably be quicker than to figure out the problem and fix it yourself
<initx> i
<Flannel> LjL: krazy KDE kitizens and their kaotic knames.
<Abyssal> shpook: a detailled description how to install it would be fine.
<LjL> there's a gnome one which works very much like it, but the name escapes me right now
<initx> i'm getting errors due to not specifying where tclConfig.sh
<LjL> Flannel: bleh.
<initx> what package gives that?
<Towelboy> compwiz18: nope...the player still just quits. when trying to play any video...strange
<Forbr4d3> although it would be interesting to see how it went from install to running gdm as root without knowing what he was doing
<LjL> initx: what?
<compwiz18> Towelboy: what player are you using?
<Towelboy> compwiz18: mplayer
<adz21c> Hey, what is the hardware support for the Creative X-Fi in linux like? Has anyone tested this Beta driver that they released? Is there an Opensource driver for it and is it any good?
<compwiz18> Towelboy: maybe try vlc and see what happens?
<initx> LjL: I'm trying to build a tcl app, and have hunted down what an error means. But I need to know where the tclConfig.sh file is
<Abyssal> is there a how to how to install a scanner driver?
<LjL> !find tclConfig.sh | initx
<ubotu> initx: Package/file tclconfig.sh does not exist in gutsy
<puhchi> bad
<Abyssal> i got the scanner and the driver but do not know how to install the *.tar.gz file.
<redhatFDL> Boa noite à todos! Good evening for all
<puhchi> symantec manager
<puhchi> ?
<initx> you mean I have to build tcl by hand and just hope it's real?
<korosora> hmm
<compwiz18> Abyssal: extract the .tar.gz file
<Towelboy> compwiz18:its the same...have tried all players now
<initx> checking for Tcl configuration... configure: error: yes directory doesn't contain tclConfig.sh
<LjL> initx: no, i mean that no matter what the stupid bot says, tclConfig.sh is provided by "tcl8.4-dev"
<Abyssal> compwiz18: how? i need the detailed idiot version :-)
<compwiz18> Towelboy: sounds like a problem with.... either the video libs or X
<jauru> facted: just rebooted?
<Shpook> Abyssal: could you send the link where you got the driver?
<facted> back, same thing in my administator
<Abyssal> sure
<initx> LjL: thanks. figured it was in one of the -dev
<facted> root@username-desktop
<facted> so I guess I'll just reinstall :)
<facted> thanks for everyone's help
<jauru> facted: did you have to login or did it auto-login?
<twitch> anyone want my 2 cents?
<facted> I had to login
<compwiz18> facted: do you see your username after you run this command:  cat /etc/passwd | cut -d":" -f1
<facted> wait
<jauru> facted: it does sound best. I hope you don't have any data to save on your Ubuntu box.
<facted> in my applications, i have system tools -> root terminal
<jauru> facted: that'll do it every time...
<facted> is that my problem?
<facted> i'm not actually in my root account, but i'm accessing the terminal root...
<facted> ah ha! haha
<facted> the things I have to learn!
<jauru> facted: tsk, tsk, tsk.
<Shpook> Abyssal: You can just right click the file and click "Extract" or "Extract Here" by the way
<facted> one final question then
<Forbr4d3> facted: if you are die hard on fixing it look at http://www.ibiblio.org/oswg/oswg-nightly/oswg/en_US.ISO_8859-1/articles/gdm-reference/gdm-reference/x135.html
<Abyssal> that was the link: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=150599&release_id=563378
<green> I have a question can i have 2 users with different settings on berly and one without berly settings?
<initx> green: yeah, with different sessions
<Forbr4d3> and set your gdm.conf enable root to 0
<facted> I think I screwed up firefox anyway
<LimCore> how to protect self from user to root exploits and other local privilages escalation?
<facted> I'm just going to reinstall
<facted> that's going to be the easiest way
<Abyssal> ok i extracted it. now i got a folder on my desktop
<green> initx how about installation?
<jauru> facted: normal terminal is ofcourse in applications/accessories/terminal
<Forbr4d3> facted: it you start gnome-terminal and it puts you it root
<Forbr4d3> facted: its not just firefox man
<green> initx for example one user has opera install and other user does not?
<jauru> facted: what happens if you select normal terminal?
<novacrust> hmm
<facted> gotcha, thanks
<Forbr4d3> jauru: he gets root
<disasterpiece> anyone know if i should fully install ubuntu before i setup the raid? or after?
<compwiz18> facted: press alt+f2, then type gnome-terminal
<facted> username@
<facted> ;)
<jauru> ta
<Shpook> Abyssal: hold on one sec, I'm gonna download it and help you
<initx> green: well, if you install it on the system everyone has it
<Forbr4d3> facted: whoami
<facted> thanks for everything
<Abyssal> shpook: i hope this driver is good enough for running HP scanjet 3800
<jauru> facted: best of luck...
<johnficca> I'm very confused and I need help...I got the driver for my wireless network card working(realtek rtl8185L) but I have to rerun the scripts that came with it every time I reboot...?
<Forbr4d3> facted: you can check your firefox properties.. right click and properties
<Towelboy> compwiz18: yeah...so should i just try changing the driver . or how do i best shoot this problem?
<LOLJESUS> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Forbr4d3> facted: it should say something like firefox %u for command
<initx> green: do you just want to lock a user out of using a program?
<vemo> ssddddddddd
<PKdoR> does compizfusion work on 64bit ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> PKdoR, Yes
<compwiz18> PKdoR: yep
<moDumass> afternoon all, so i dloaded alien arena for linux 6.10, how do i install it?
<facted> will do, thanks
<Jordan_U> PKdoR, Pretty much all open source applications do
<PKdoR> how about vbox?
<WorkingOnWis1> PKdoR: yup
<PKdoR> ahhhghh! open source nirvana!
<initx> moDumass: wait 60 years for the OS, first.. seriously, if it's a deb package you should just be able to double-click in file manager, it's that easy now
<kristin> how can you get ubuntu to detect your wireless card?
<initx> moDumass: or dpkg -i filename.deb
<moDumass> initx yeh but i found using the one in synaptic just screwed up my system
<Shpook> Abyssal: Okay, open up the terminal.
<Abyssal> ok
<dissection> Which card do you have kristin?
<moDumass> it seems to be a problem with the synaptic version
<fever> omg i did it! :)
<Jordan_U> moDumass, What format is the installer in?
<initx> it's a deb, just an old one, Jordan_U
<Abyssal> terminal is open
<Shpook> Abyssal: then your going to need to CD into the directory where you extracted the file.
<kristin> linksys wireless g card
<green> initx no . but thanks
<dissection> kristin: I think it uses the broadcom chipset. You should be able to get it to work by enabling restricted drivers
<Abyssal> directly into the new directory or just onto the desktop?
<korosora> hey, thanks for the help on skype. i appreciate it.
<green> initx if i wanted to install compizfusion woould i need to install anything specific to run on ubuntu?
<Abyssal> where the folder is located
<green> video driver / etc
<initx> green: glxinfo | grep direct
<kristin> dissection, how to i enable my restricted drivers?
<Shpook> Abyssal: into the "hp3900-series_0.11" directory.
<Abyssal> ok shpood
<Abyssal> shpook
<Abyssal> i did that
<moDumass> I hate expert exchange
<moDumass> so sneaky
<dissection> kristin: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Jordan_U> green, You would need drivers that support 3D acceleration and texture_from_pixmap
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, Forbr4d3, Shpook    :-)  yup, that did it.  logged in in safe mode and re-enabled it.
<grout> Anyone have a .deb file for doomsday?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: :D great
<Shpook> Abyssal: now type in "sudo ./INSTALL.sh"
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: dads happy now?
<hendrixski> now I gotta figure out how he can watch wsx files on his browser :-/
<Crust> hmm
<Shpook> hendrixski: Awesome! Great.
<zubuntu> is there a way to check if an external hdd is about to fail?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: what is wsx?
<kristin> dissection, it wants me to specify where the firmware can be found, i'm really new at this, so is there a general place it should go?
<Shpook> Abyssal: Did it start the install script?
<Neophos> When I opened Blender, it was suddenly nearly transparent (it's hard to impossible to read anything brighter then pure black, and you can hardly see any of the objects). Is there some option in Ubuntu anywhere that regulates the transparency of windows?
<Novacrust> hmm
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, sort of happy.... the first thing he did was go online, and I hadn't installed flash or any codecs    ... ooops   ... but I can't play this file on here either.
<zubuntu> the external drive makes a thumping sound every 2-5 seconds, and I can only find info on how to check in windows
<Abyssal> shpook: yes
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, I haven't the foggiest idea, I'll google it
<Abyssal> there are 2 options
<euskadi> hi
<euskadi> got a question, i'd like to know how can I simulate a webcam on ubuntu to use msn messenger and send a video instead of a real webcam ?
<negativt> Is there a variable for the rownumber a function is on in Open Office Calc?
<Shpook> Abyssal: Okay, you're going to want option 2, Install as SANE backend.
<Abyssal> standalone application or SANE backend
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: look into the mediubuntu repos for all the codecs he should need
<Abyssal> ok
<Abyssal> then ubuntu...
<Shpook> Abyssal: Yes.
<Jordan_U> hendrixski, What happens when you try to open it in totem?
<hendrixski> wow, exact same problem as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164985
<Abyssal> shpook: and then the installation was succesfully it says.
<hendrixski> Jordan_U, it says there's not input plugin
<kenro> Hey. Y'all know how Synaptic PM is now specifying certain pkg as 'local or obselete'?
<Shpook> Abyssal: Okay, now you're going to have to restart.
<Abyssal> the whole computer?
<Shpook> Abyssal: No, just X. Just log out and log back in.
<dissection> kristin: So the card shows up there? If you enable it, I think it should download the required firmware
<Jordan_U> kenro, I would think that means that it is a package which is not currently available in any of the repositories you have enabled
<Abyssal> ok CU in a minute!
<Abyssal> ok?
<At0mic_PC> How can I capture the sound comming from my speakers?
<Shpook> Abyssal: Ok, I'll be here for about 10 more minutes. :-)
<kristin> dissection, it did and i downloaded it, now it wants me to put it the firmware somewhere so it can be found
<At0mic_PC> Like if I'm playing a movie and want to capture the sound.
 * duct_tape slaps mans0n around a bit with a large trout
<jacob_> what's the successor of binary language?
<kenro> Jordan_U: Ah, so don't take it for granted it isn't a necessary pkg...
<Jordan_U> At0mic_PC, That will be so much easier with pulseaudio in 8.04
<crazedCrazed> I used mount --bind on two directories. Now I cant umount the directory any ideas?
<astro76> jacob_, binary isn't a language, it's a number base
<mans0n> anybody know how to install flash player in ubuntu 7.10?
<compwiz18> crazedCrazed: you unmount both binded dirs?
<mans0n> thanks.
<Jordan_U> !flash | mans0n
<ubotu> mans0n: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jacob_> astro76 i meant to say machine language, or is there not?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Forbr4d3> crazedCrazed: can your force the umount?
<Abyssal> hello again
<Forbr4d3> crazedCrazed: if not reboot
<crazedCrazed> ok
<mans0n> Thank you. :)
<L33tMasta> I'm thinking of switching to Ubuntu
<kristin> dissection, i think actually i've got to choose to download it from the internet? is that for the drivers?
<Abyssal> shpook: what now. i just logged out and reentered
<At0mic_PC> Jordan_U: Will be?
<crazedCrazed> ill try and force it
<kenro> Jordan_U: I was asking a question, there...
 * duct_tape pokes mans0n
<L33tMasta> But before I make the switch I have a couple of questions
<euskadi> got a question, i'd like to know how can I simulate a webcam on ubuntu to use msn messenger and send a video instead of a real webcam ?
<rm-rf> is there anyway to generate a new uuid for a disk?
<astro76> jacob_, this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<jacob_> astro76 thanks
<jacob_> anyways
<Abyssal> SHPOOK?
<Jordan_U> kenro, Yes, if it's not available in main then it probably isn't a "necessary" package
<jacob_> :)
<hendrixski> L33tMasta, as away
<hendrixski> ask*
<Shpook> I hate not remembering which nvidia driver I use
<L33tMasta> The main thing preventing me from switching is my games. Will I be able to play Crysis on Ubuntu?
<euskadi> how use a virtual webcam in ubuntu ?
<initx> rm-rf: afaict uuids aren't supposed to collide
<Abyssal> hello shpook
<Jordan_U> Shpook, For the most part Restricted Manager should deal with that for you
<rm-rf> initx: well, funny thing :)
<initx> rm-rf: not sure you can manually set it, doubt it.. and there's little reason
<kenro> Jordan_U: It's asking me if I want to go ahead and de-install KDE and Gimp.
<rm-rf> i cloned my / disk with acronis, but i'm leaving the old disk in the system
<Shpook> Abyssal: Hello Abyssal. Have you tried scanning something yet?
<Abyssal> shpook: what can i do next?
<initx> rm-rf: so now the uuids are the same?
<Abyssal> no. how? which programm shall i use.
<Shpook> Jordan_U: Restricted Manager always installs the wrong driver lol.
<rm-rf> initx: yep
<Jordan_U> L33tMasta, I don't know at all but I doubt that you will be able to play crysis on Ubuntu for a while
<Abyssal> sane?
<L33tMasta> Will my DirectX10 card be supported?
<hendrixski> L33tMasta, probably, there's something called cedega which allows you to play windows games on Linux... if not, you can still dual boot and use windows for gaming and Linux for all of your serious stuff like office, web, programming, etc.
<Shpook> Abyssal: Yes, SANE.
<initx> rm-rf: let me see if there's a way to regenerate one. might be a real problem
<PKdoR> any body know if vbox is compatible with vmware VM's?
<Neophos> When I opened Blender, it was suddenly nearly transparent (it's hard to impossible to read anything brighter then pure black, and you can hardly see any of the objects). Its not the transparency that's off (I can only make it even less visible that way), so any ideas?
<L33tMasta> Well I want to make a total switch
<Abyssal> i was able to choose that new device but error occured while trying to open the device.
<Jordan_U> Neophos, Are you using compiz?
<Abyssal> hp3900:libusb:005:004
<rm-rf> initx: thx
<Abyssal> access denied.
<dissection> kristin: So it doesn't yet say the driver is enabled?
<hendrixski> L33tMasta, :-) just download it at ubuntu.com   and burn an ISO.   It's not like burning a regular CD, you need a program to burn disk images
<kenro> PKdoR: Is vbox any good?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: is it possible that wsx is just a wrapper for wmv? i would try to download one of these videos and change the extention to wmv and see if u can fake totem or firefox into playing it that way.
<L33tMasta> Well I know how do burn ISOs. I do it all from Windows Vista
<kristin> dissection, it says that it is enabled
<L33tMasta> withNero
<hendrixski> L33tMasta, then it's as easy as putting that CD in the drive and booting up, and then clicking "install" and in a half hour BANG, you've got a brand new operating system that knocks your socks off
<Shpook> Abyssal: This might be out of my range. Let me see if I can find anything on google.
<Abyssal> ok.
<L33tMasta> But will it support my DX10 8800GTX
<Abyssal> thank you for your help.
<initx> rm-rf: try vol_id --probe-all
<kenro> PKdoR: vbox is a virtual machine, correct?
<PKdoR> kenro: im trying to find out but it looks very promising
<L33tMasta> Because I heard DX10 is vista only
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, that's what I thought... but I can play wmv's on my computer... yet I can't play the wsx... which, I think you're right, is a wrapper of some sort
<Jordan_U> L33tMasta, If new DirectX games are important to you then you probably can't switch to Ubuntu ( or any other Linux distro ) at the moment
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: its winter time..his feet will get cold
<Shpook> Abyssal: No problem.
<Abyssal> i am a new ubuntu user you see. i mean linux at all.
<PKdoR> kenro: yes just like vmware
<dirkg3nt1y> any mods here?
<Jordan_U> L33tMasta, Completely switch that is
<duct_tape> LOLWUT
<Neophos> Jordan_U -  Yes, or at least it's installed by default
<Shpook> Abyssal: It's okay, we were all new once.
<L33tMasta> Do any distros of Linux support DX10?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: it is either a wrapper or some form of drm, in which case u are out of luck atm in Linux
<Aondo> i think games not working in linux/mac (with opengl) isnt worth playing :D
<dirkg3nt1y> no forum mods?
<Neophos> Jordan_U -  I couldn't change the transparency levels to less bright through that, though
<Jordan_U> Neophos, Try disabling it temporarily in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<rm-rf> initx: what output should i expect from that?
<PKdoR> any body here use vbox?
<cabrioleur> L33tMasta: Direct X is Vista only, but it has nothing to do with using it. It's just the software side. Your card will run well.
<rm-rf> initx: i'm getting a usage error if i don't specify a device, but i'm not sure which device to specify
<kenro> PKdoR: I'll hafta check that out. Looking for good vpn progs.
<pteague> virtualbox?
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, yeah...most likely  but how do I explain that to my dad...  I can't find any literature online about it
<PKdoR> can I se VMware VM images on vbox?
<Neophos> Jordan_U -  Ah, that solved it. Thanks a lot!
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: does dads puter have the horsepower to run win2000 in virtualbox?
<initx> rm-rf: that's not it. try sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/device
<crdlb> Neophos: did you add a window matching rule to make your menus translucent?
<L33tMasta> Well I know it's software only, but everyone goes around saying Linux can play games I thought I might try it out
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: as for splainin it to dad...um...does the vid play in Windows Media Player?
<initx> rm-rf: where device is one you want to change
<Jordan_U> Neophos, You should still be able to use Blender with compiz, just ask in ##compiz now that you know that is where the problem is
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, it's dual booting... but the brand new wireless card I got him is acting up
<Neophos> crdlb -  None that I know off
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: in windows or ubuntu or both?
<crdlb> Neophos: do you have ccsm installed? (Advanced Desktop Effects Settings)
<disasterpiece> have a question about raiding in ubuntu
<Neophos> Jordan_U -  I was able to use Blender a few days ago with compiz still active, but well, I'm not really bothered by having it turned off, so if it fixes the problem, I'm content
<Forbr4d3> hendrixski: what kind of wireless card?
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, in windows... ironically.  It works in Ubuntu with no problem, he somehow can't get it to connect on Windows.
<rm-rf> initx: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc
<cabrioleur> L33tMasta: wine/cedega is just trying to cheat the games that openGL is DirectX, and makes some modifications in runtime. Beside it does have support for direct x, especially cedega, but for 10 it's still not that great. In general, at least 50% of games will run.
<dmb> whats it mean if it says upgrade version 0.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 to 0.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1?
<Neophos> crdlb -  Nope, don't think so
<dmb> its like a infinite upgrade
<initx> Neophos: lots of times that's been the suggestion for fixing something, but it's never worked for me
<magic_ninja> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Shpook> Abyssal: I'm sorry, I can't seem to find anything, and my time has run out.
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: i love those problems, but they are the exception...
<hendrixski> Forbr4d3, Belking wireless-g... but I don't care about the card.  it works in Ubuntu,  if it doesn't work in Windows, whatever he'll use Ubuntu instead.... and we're better off
<Abyssal> shpook. ok. thank you for your help anyway.
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, lol, yeah.
<Abyssal> bye. cu
<Onyx> Where does wine keep its DLL files?
<Shpook> Can someone help Abyssal get his HP scanner working through SANE, if they have the time?
<Forbr4d3> hendrixski: download the drivers off thier website
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: can he run windows in virtualbox?
<initx> rm-rf: i believe each partition has a uuid
<kenro> cabrioleur: Is that 50 % of a game, or half the games?
<cabrioleur> magic_ninja: funny, apt has nothing to do with rpms or _deb_s. Ubotu is wrong :-)
<initx> rm-rf: so youd do for instance tune2fs -U random /dev/sdc1
<Kyle_> I'm having trouble making my pvr150 work in gutsy
<rm-rf> initx: ah, ok. one sec
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, he can... but I doubt he wants to install windows if he's already dual booting... that takes like 3 hours
<Forbr4d3> hendrixski: do you have native ubuntu drivers or are you using ndis wrapper?
<Shpook> Abyssal: You're welcome, sorry I can't see you through to the end. Good luck.
<cabrioleur> kenro: 50% will run well, others so so, and some at all.
<Forbr4d3> 3 hours?
<Onyx> Where does wine keep its DLL files?
<hendrixski> Forbr4d3, native.  it just worked out of the box  :-)  very sweet if you ask me
<Shpook> hendrixski: Glad your dad's computer is working. Take care.
<initx> rm-rf: I now doubled my hard disk space with a 4gb flash drive, had to mess with uuid and stuff today
<Shpook> Bye everyone.
<hendrixski> Shpook, yup, now if only those wsx files cooperated
<hendrixski> later
<Forbr4d3> hendrixski: good
<johnficca> I need to get my realtek wireless card (rtl8185L) to work at boot what should I do
<rm-rf> initx: nice
<kenro> cabrioleur:  Coz in truth, I've only ever got 50% of any one game to run. Might be that I had an older compile...
<rm-rf> initx: when i run that command, it comes back with the tune2fs version. did it now create a new uuid for me?
<johnficca> I have to run two of the scripts that come with the driver to get it going after a reboot
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: windows in a vm would eliminate the need to dual boot, and there is a way to boot the native install in virtualbox, but it is wayyy geek sheek... I did it for a while till i wiped everything and installed ubuntu only, and windows as just a vm.
<disasterpiece> need some help with setting up raid in ubuntu, anyone have any knowledge to spare? ;d
<initx> rm-rf: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<rromanchuk> wow im an idiot
<Jordan_U> !raid | disasterpiece
<ubotu> disasterpiece: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cabrioleur> kenro: check the game status on wine website. Sometimes you will have to modify the setup a little bit in order to run the game.
<rromanchuk> fucked up my sudoers
<initx> rm-rf: if one's the same, it did nothing. otherwise all's good
<rm-rf> initx: no love, it's still the same uuid
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: but if he can, that will solve his wifi problem and wsx problem
<cabrioleur> rromanchuk: man sudoers
<nevoeiro> hello. the process "ksoftirqd" is consuming between 20-25% of cpu. why?
<rm-rf> could i possible call the disk out in grub with root=/dev/sdc1, instead of root=UUID?
<cabrioleur> nevoeiro: a bug :-)
<nevoeiro> :(
<rromanchuk> cabrioleur: its a access problem now, should i boot recovery for root?
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, that's true... or I guess he can set up VMware to run his windows partition as a virtual machine
<disasterpiece> yes ubotu, I followed the directions 5. but it still doesn't see the drives as stipped when i install. i'm completely new to this by the way
<initx> rm-rf: does it also give the bad magic number error?
<kenro> cabrioleur: Anyone still providing the cedega src for free? Or, God forbid, is a gpl bnary available?
<LimCore> how to have /etc/init.d/dnsmasq_tor  executed right after S15dnsmasq and S20tor ?
<nevoeiro> cabri: and when it is preditected a fix?...
<rm-rf> initx: no
<disasterpiece> perhaps i am doing something wrong?
<cabrioleur> rromanchuk: you can do it this way, and remount in rw, or you can fix it from the live CD.
<rm-rf> initx: did you see my other query above?
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, anyways.  Thanks for the help.  I'm gonna poke around at the wsx thing a little bit more, and then we'll have him totally transitioned to Ubuntu... so then he won't care if he can't get the wireless to work on windows.
<initx> rm-rf: the drive is unmounted, right?
<Jordan_U> disasterpiece, Are you setting up a new Array or do you need to read one which has already been setup?
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: never used vmware, but that should work. I love getting ppl off windows, even if it means dogging out ubuntu to run windows  ocasionally  :)
<cabrioleur> kenro: they do have cedega src, but compilation is a pain (never succeeded in debian/ubuntu)
<rromanchuk> cabrioleur: thx
<initx> rm-rf: yes, but wanted to know if the one returning just the version number threw an error
<|_James_Bond_|> HI PPL
<nevoeiro> cabrioleur: and when it is preditected a fix?...
<disasterpiece> Jordan_U, it was set up previously with windows.
<rm-rf> initx: no, it is not. it is currently mounted as /
<rm-rf> initx: /dev/sdc1             106G   60G   42G  60% /
<Jordan_U> kenro, Wine > Cediga for most things at this point
<brody> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, yep,  we're all fighting the good fight here... to get people off of windows :-)
<kenro> cabrioleur:  actually, I did it once. Then lost my comp and when I got back I couldn't find cedega.
<euskadi> i'd like a software like softcam VirtualCamera   et  Fakewebcam but for ubuntu
<rm-rf> initx: Disk /dev/sdc: 73.4 GB, 73407820800 bytes
<euskadi> does that exist ?
<disasterpiece> Jordan_U, it was previously set up with windows, so i believe i'm trying to set up a new array, correct?
<|_James_Bond_|> Some emulator of neogeo for ubuntu wanted to know if exite...
<initx> rm-rf: well, i'd try on the other one, unmount it
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<initx> rm-rf: the one that's not on /
<Big-E> Hey, I just did updates on my ubuntu 7.10 server and now phpmyadmin is reporting the following error: The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret).
<Big-E> Any solutions?
<kenro> |_James_Bond_|: Join the club.
<|_James_Bond_|> what...
<|_James_Bond_|> jois the club for want...
<Jordan_U> disasterpiece, You are setting up a new array if you have new blank HDDs or are going to reformat them, in which case it would be easier to do true soft-raid, but that does not seem to be the case for you
<Big-E> ..intellegent. ^^
<kenro> |_James_Bond_|: We all need help. That's wh we hide our faces behind a computer.
<ac1dfir3> does anyone know if there is a program similiar to MagicISO for linux
<orchid`> im having an issue with my computer is there anyone who knows about running WINE on ubuntu?
<disasterpiece> Jordan_U, the drives have been formatted.
<Jordan_U> ac1dfir3, What does magicISO do?
<ac1dfir3> mounts image files
<ac1dfir3> i want to put vista on my Linux comp
<Jordan_U> !iso | ac1dfir3
<ubotu> ac1dfir3: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<|_James_Bond_|> ok
<orchid`> im trying to run LastChaos using WINE and when i ebgin to ry to log into the game it says tis already runing and it fails to execute, anyone able to help?
<ac1dfir3> thx ubotu
<rm-rf> initx, alright, i ran that on the old disk, i'm gonna try a reboot now to see if anything changed
<|_James_Bond_|> where for download this emulator for neo geo... from for linux ubuntu 7.1
<|_James_Bond_|> where for download this emulator for neo geo... from for linux ubuntu 7.10
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<kenro> |_James_Bond_|: Some are so far gone they must use wierd usernames that are a bitch to type.
<|_James_Bond_|> this program this work form emulator for neogeo...
<kenro> |_James_Bond_|: Don't mind me. I'm just the local troll.
<Pici> |_James_Bond_|: What program?
<qqq> a distributed system.
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: heres info I found via google on wsx files, searching for "wsx file"  http://filext.com/file-extension/WSX  . Looks like it is indeed a wrapper. Maybe theres a windows app that u can install with Wine to play them.
<|_James_Bond_|> need this emulator for games this neogeo from this unbuntu...
<astro76> |_James_Bond_|, http://gngeo.berlios.de/
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, hhmmm, wine, there's an idea
<Pici> |_James_Bond_|: Would a portuguese channel be more help perhaps?
<Big-E> Is there anyway to revert back to before I did a 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Pici> !pt | |_James_Bond_|
<ubotu> |_James_Bond_|: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<WorkingOnWis1> hendrixski: wine was what got me off windows as a daily OS...we live wine....and cheddar
<disasterpiece> Jordan_U, any ieas?
<initx> rm-rf: yeah, did it appear to work?
<hendrixski> WorkingOnWis1, lol.  I lke that.  wine and cheddar
<WorkingOnWis1> :)
<disasterpiece> !true soft raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about true soft raid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kenro> WorkingOnWis1: Cheddar goes best with Trisket. and mead.
<disasterpiece> !truesoftraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truesoftraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rm-rf> initx: not sure yet, still booting
<disasterpiece> !softraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWis1> kenro: hehe
<marktravis> arkrosoft
<kenro> WorkingOnWis1: I say that, coz I'm eating it rihr now.
<rm-rf> initx: alright, the machine is back up, lemme check it out
<WorkingOnWis1> gotta go room. The wife need the bandwidth for important stuff now....
<WorkingOnWis1> namly World of Warcraft
<Caphi> Question
<Caphi> I am trying to add a printer over the network
<initx> rm-rf: usually these little things are the biggest of migraines
<Tezasaurus> Can I install an older version of Flash on Ubuntu/Firefox since the new one is broked?
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is anyone familiar with rsync?
<magic_ninja> !pygtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Abyssal> shpood
<Abyssal> ???
<disasterpiece> anyone know how i can dmraid load on startup?
<kenro> Good God people. You swear off MS and then get ropedright back in by a 12-year-old game!
<Caphi> Printer?
<troythetechguy> I created my 1st cronjob, but where should I place the file so it executes?
<Caphi> I'm trying to add one.
<disasterpiece> errr i worded that wrong
<Caphi> I'm not sure exactly how to go about it.
<astro76> troythetechguy, crontab -e to edit your crontab
<disasterpiece> anyone know how i can make dmraid to load on startup and setup my drive mounting?
<troythetechguy> astro76, Thanks.
<magic_ninja> whats the pygtk package name in ubuntu
<hatter_> what is the name of the package with the mysql header files ?
<kenro> I'm still confused on how to enable kpovmodeller to use textures.
<Pici> magic_ninja: python-gtk2?
<rm-rf> initx: i think i have it figured out, however, i can't seem to find the correct uuid of my swap partition so that i can update /etc/fstab
<rm-rf> initx: any ideas?
<disasterpiece> anyone know how i can make dmraid to load on startup and setup my drive mounting?
<kenro> Does anyone here know?
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<rm-rf> initx: yeah, the old swap shows up there, but not the new one
<rm-rf> sorry, that was meant for Sepheebear
<katharos> Hi, i have a bt878 video capture card and i have no /dev/video0 i think it's because the card was added after i installed, because i havn't seen this problem before with this card.
<dan2> where can I get some release candidate cds of xubuntu for the next release
<KlrSpz> yay for sucessful masquerading!
<katharos> can anyone tell me how to set it up?
<KlrSpz> dan2, the last one just came out 2 mo ago
<KlrSpz> oct 18 i think it was?
<dan2> KlrSpz: not new enough
<KlrSpz> (and barelymight i add)
<dan2> stupid T61P is a pain
<dan2> it's brand new
<crushin_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dan2> it has issues with all the drivers
<Soskel> fast mirror: http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<KlrSpz> dan2, what drivers?
<dan2> wireless, ethernet, video
<crushin_> ndiswrapper
<dan2> I believe it uses the 4945 wireless chipset, and some new ethernet chipset from intel
<crushin_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LimCore> ubuntu provides incredibly ugly fonts.   where can I change globally what font is the "serif" and "sans" general font mapped to?  c
<dan2> latest and greatest nvidia card
<katharos> Hi, i have a bt878 video capture card and i have no /dev/video0 How do i set it up?
<KlrSpz> dan2, hmm... you could always try building your own kernel?
<crushin_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<KlrSpz> dan2, the nvidia card should be supported, but i can see how the rest might be a pain
<Pengo-lx> How do I set my partitions to type to FD so I can setup software raid during the live cd installer's partition manager?
<dissection> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<crushin_> limcore there is a windows fonts pkge
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: does it show up in `ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/`
<dan2> KlrSpz: I've got fedora 8 on there now, and I am a devout debian user.... I can't stand it.  It was the only installer that worked correctly on the laptop though.
<rm-rf> Sepheebear: yes, it does
<LimCore> crushin_: it's illegal
<crossen> i'm in a hurry....somebody please tell me how to write to a flash drive....it keeps telling me i don;t have permission....
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: then you likely need to create a uuid for it
<kazol> Is there a GUI archive app for Linux with *.rar support?
<LimCore> crushin_: I want to use Bitstream, but they are broken,  so I would like to use DejaVu but  1) how to set it globally  2) their are broken in other way
<katharos> crossen: use chmod and/or chown to change the permissions on it
<magic_ninja> kazol: sudo apt-get install rar
<magic_ninja> kazol: then fileroller will do the trick
<kazol> thx magic_ninja
<KlrSpz> dan2, wish i had your problem :S
<magic_ninja> hey guys i need a python module, how do i find out what package its in
<rm-rf> Sepheebear: can you look in your scrollback for the command that initx posted, the tune2fs one?
<xobius> crossen, did  you select in your user account it?
<crossen> katharos, i am drinking....elaborate....help a brother out....
<kenro> What's the best 3d graphics design studio for Linux?
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: oh i see it sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/device
<KlrSpz> kenro: blender
<initx> kenro: IMO, blender
<rm-rf> hmm
<katharos> crossen, use the terminal and type 'sudo su' then use the terminal to copy files
<dissection> libdvdcss2 is in which repository for gutsy?
<rm-rf> Sepheebear: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc5
<initx> dissection: medibuntu, but isn't it down?
<kenro> Ever used k3d?
<dissection> Um, not sure. So how do we install it then?
<romistrub> for some reason, ubu isn't detecting my ext HDD
<initx> Sepheebear: rm-rf: i've heard tune2fs does not work on fat filesystem
<romistrub> it had no problems before...
<romistrub> not sure what's changed or how to tell
<initx> Sepheebear: rm-rf: it's very, very, finicky
<dan2> KlrSpz: so back to what I was saying... where do I get the latest testing builds of ubuntu and it's installer
<darkblue_B> Install Q: I have a new external disk. I started up on a Ubuntu Boot Disk, I am installing, but the final install screen shows that it wants to format the swap partitions of my existing internal boot drives. I am alarmed . Advice??
<edellingham> Hey, anyone using Prism compatible wireless card on Gutsy?  It's worked out of the box in Feisty.  I ran Xubuntu Gutsy Beta for awhile and worked out of the box with that too.  Now I'm trying to use Kubuntu Gutsy and my wireless card works fine on the Live CD, but doesn't work at all after install.  Any idea's?
<magic_ninja> ImportError: No module named gdkpixbuf
<edellingham> It's actually a Netgear WG511 card.
<starry> hi all
<Sepheebear> initx, rm-rf: im not sure tune2fs works on non-ext(2,3) partitions
<rm-rf> initx: is it necessary to have swap listed by uuid in /etc/fstab, or can i just put it in as /dev/sdc5
<katharos> ok, question, last time i used this bt878 capture card, it worked out of the box, now i have no /dev/video0 i assume because the card wasn't in when i installed ubuntu.
<katharos> How do i set it up?
<rm-rf> Sepheebear, initx: that makes sense
<initx> rm-rf: nothing MUST be listed by uuid
<crossen> katharos, for the love of god....please do a walk through....i can usually do this...
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: swap can be declared both ways
<romistrub> hmm... anybody know potential reasons why ubu isn't detecting my external HDD?
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: UUID just makes it so that the drive is identified correctly should the drive number change
<KlrSpz> rm-rf: you can list by device block
<romistrub> is this channel dead? :|
<magic_ninja> i think so
<subverso> i think so
<subverso> hehe
<crushin_> romistrub . 7.10 does that to me to . If I reboot or sometimes pull and replace the usb .. it pix it up . did you try that?
<magic_ninja> i have a program calling for the python module gdlpixbuf and its not in /usr/bin/python2.4 how can i find what package its located in
<katharos> crossen, go to the usb in the terminal and type 'chown -R myusername *'
<subverso> anyone knows if ubuntu 7.10 has any firewall enable by default?
<crushin_> 7.10 just the iptables
<katharos> crossen, the usb should be in /media/
<crushin_> subverso firestarter is a good 1 sudo apt-get install firestarter
<darkblue_B> does formatting existing swap space, as swap space, disturb a boot disk? I am booted on the install CD. it wants to format not only the swap partition of ht enew HD, but also of my existing boot disk internal
<dan2> I can install ubuntu from a livecd right?
<Jordan_U> magic_ninja, apt-file search
<subverso> crushin_, nice... but im asking cause my emule
<Jordan_U> dan2, Yes
<rm-rf> Sepheebear, initx: the system is up and functional now, i just have the swap hardcoded in fstab
<Journeyman> when ubuntu updates the kernel it replaces my menu.lst for grup which I have custom for my windows partition, is there anyway to stop it from replacing that file?
<rm-rf> Sepheebear, initx: thanks for your help
<subverso> crushin_, amule
<romistrub> crushin_: trying now
<Jordan_U> dan2, That is the default installation method
<crossen> katharos, i think i got it....thanks....too much glenlivet....
<dan2> k, thanks
<subverso> crushin_, dont know why i've made the port tests and the udp is blocked
<romistrub> crushin_: works now... I wonder why it does that
<katharos> crossen, cool, i'll just wait until someone answers my question... sigh...
<Sepheebear> rm-rf: check the bottom of this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/66637
<starry> hey guys... when i run gdesklets in my terminal - it says "connection to daemon" - then it just times out n kinda crashes after a while.. any idea what's wrong?
<katharos> does anyone have any idea how to set up a tv tuner card?
<rm-rf> Sepheebear: that looks like exactly what i need
<magic_ninja> Jordan_U: it didn't turn anything up
<subverso> crushin_, how can i see the rules from my iptables?
<crushin_> subverso iptables -h in term
<subverso> crushin_, nice thanks
<crossen> katharos, what was your question....???....
<katharos> crossen, i have a bt878 tv tuner card which i know works in ubuntu as i have used it before, but before it was automatically set up on install
<Jordan_U> magic_ninja, Name one application that needs it ( I want to see If I get the same error )
<katharos> crossen, this time i've added it after installing ubuntu and i dont know how to set it up
<pteague> hmm... install ubuntu-server & then the desktop... or just install ubuntu... ?
<katharos> there should be a /dev/video0 but there isn't
<starry> hm.. does anyone know how to import the tiling module for gdesklets? mine times out while connecting, saying that it can't import the tiling module
<magic_ninja> Jordan_U: iceme --> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=5825&release_id=141121
<katharos> crossen, sigh, i guess i'll just go back to searching the ubuntu forums
<tuntun> Hi. I was wondering how I could download all the updates for gutsy for the purpose of offline updating multiple machines?
<subverso> crushin_, iptables -L
<crossen> katharos, i have the same problem....it seems ubuntu is better on install than later additions....is it not possible to reinstall....
<subverso> crushin_, no rules...
<intelikey> what is the ubuntu/debian alternative to the "service" command ?
<darkblue_B> ok, I stopped thwe iinstall. I have unplugged the nternal drives and and started over. Much better safe than sorry
<KlrSpz> tuntun: when you update one pc, the deb packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<crushin_>  subverso  I dont know enuff about setting the rules to help you with that . post to room and someone will help
<backge1> hey guys how can i get Totem to play a DVD?
<KlrSpz> subverso: i know very LITTLE.. what are you trying to do?
<Sepheebear> tuntun: you might want to look into the apt-move utility
<KlrSpz> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> anyone know, what is the ubuntu/debian alternative to the "service" command ?
<subverso> crushin_, ok np... its strange...
<backge1> thanks
<magic_ninja> Jordan_U: did it run
<subverso> crushin_, do u use amule?
<KlrSpz> intelikey: start things manually via /etc/init.d/<servicename> start|stop|restart
<starry> backgel - install the gstreamer files using ur add/remove progs .
<crushin_>  no.. I dont use p2p software
<intelikey> kiradi so your saying there isn't one ?
<crushin_> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<KlrSpz> if you mean me, then yes
<intelikey> no start-stop-daemon or something ?
<katharos> crossen, well, it's possible, it's just a pain in the butt. And i'll probably learn more this way :)
<tuntun> KlrSpz,Sepheebear:thanx, i'm looking now
<subverso> crushin_, my kad is showin firewalled...
<KlrSpz> yes you can use ssd, but it's just as easy to do it the global way
<pteague> vmware server (or virtualbox) + windows + directx ... would this allow you to play certain games that just don't work very well under wine/cedega?
<intelikey> s/keradi/kerspz/ nick completion error
<KlrSpz> pteague, incorrect
<starry> test
<KlrSpz> directx will not install in either vmware server or v-box
<pteague> didn't think so :(
<KlrSpz> vmware fusion just came out for mac that WILL however use the native graphics card, but it's not out for linux (and i'm not sure if it ever will be?)
<intelikey> KlrSpz ok  what's the iptables command to store the settings ?
<KlrSpz> iptables-save
<intelikey> ^ = service iptables save ?
<intelikey> k
<Thug-life> hi la
<Thug-life> lawl
<Thug-life> lu
<Jordan_U> KlrSpz, There has been beta hardware acceleration in VMware for Linux since before VMware-fusion existed :)
<lawl> hello friends
<extracted> I know this really isnt a ubuntu question but would some one mind looking at my subnetting i just did and tell me if i am doing it right ?
<lawl> allah came to me in a dream and told me to visit this channel
<pteague> Jordan_U> how hard is that to get?
<buzzsaw> i am running ubuntu on vmware fusion and just upgraded to version 1.1 and it seems to have broken my internet
<KlrSpz> Jordan_U: 3d accel?
<lawl> i am not sure what i am meant to be doing here
<Jordan_U> KlrSpz, IIRC you can't really play any new games with either yet, though things may have changed
<crushin_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<buzzsaw> does any one have experience running ubuntu in a vmware?
<KlrSpz> i'm not impressed at all with gutsy
<Johnny_5> aloha all!!
<extracted> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/subnet-question-609721/       did i subnet this address correctly or am I making an error somewhere ?
<KlrSpz> in fact, i'm rather disgusted by it.. if i had the patience i'd go back to feisty
<tuntun> KlrSpz,Sepheebear: Looking in 'Add/remove apps' has turned up the promising APTonCD, described as "Tool for the creation of a CD-based repository containing all packages downloaded via apt-get. Helpful for a post-installation on several machines or a simple backup method to re-install the system."
<Johnny_5> got an interesting ?...
<KlrSpz> tuntun: cool.. yeah you could do that i guess
<Sepheebear> intelikey: man iptables-save
<Jordan_U> KlrSpz, pteague This guide seems out of date but just to show that it is possible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84344
<pteague> Jordan_U> heh, i'm not really interested in much of the new stuff... most of what i want to play is probably '02 or older... & stuff i just can't get to work on wine or cedega
<KlrSpz> if i can play bf2, i'm happy :)
<extracted> any one ?
<pteague> cool, thanks Jordan_U
<intelikey> KlrSpz  chkconfig -list  == ?
<Johnny_5> just built a comp out of old used components
<Johnny_5> for some reason we keep getting errors and x won't fire up
<Jack_Sparrow> Nothing wrong with that..
<KlrSpz> intelikey: huh
<Jack_Sparrow> Does it boot to the livecd ok?
<Jordan_U> Johnny_5, Even in "safe graphics mode" ?
<intelikey> KlrSpz i'm not familear with upstart   how do you list what is set to start on boot up ?
<Anubyss> anyone can point me to a site or book that is best to learn linux that relates to ubunto, thanks
<extracted> will some one look at this thread and tell me if i did the subnetting correctly ?     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/subnet-question-609721/
<rm-rf> Sepheebear, initx: thanks to that bug report, i now have swap entered in fstab with a uuid. thanks again.
<Johnny_5> it boots up to the startup menu, but the when i hit enter to boot up and install that's when i get the errors
<intelikey> KlrSpz i'm converting a doc to ubuntu'ish from redhat'ish
<Johnny_5> i haven't tried it in safe mode
<groovesalad> i ran "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdd1 /disk2 -0 force" to copy files from a windows hd, i also added a line to fstab, i deleted the line now that im done, but now it logs out as soon as i log in. i forgot to umount it, and i no longer have the drive. what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny_5: Is it a Dell MB?
<Johnny_5> no
<KlrSpz> intelikey: look at the /etc/rcN.d folders, where N is a runlevel
<Johnny_5> asus
<Strangework> gThumb always seems to play .gif's a lot faster than it should, how can I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny_5: At start or install hit F6  then try typing noapic on the boot line.
<intelikey> KlrSpz oh does upstart still use those links ?
<KlrSpz> yeah
<intelikey> k ty
<dirkg3nt1y> Strangework: try looking at man gthumb
<dan2> am I supposed to see a black screen on installation that lasts more than 20 seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> Johnny_5: pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide      are other options you can try..
<Strangework> dirkg3nt1y, excuse me?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2: some can last way longer than that if you have a slow machine or low ram.
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: this is T61P
<pteague> sweet... Jordan_U, you rock
<dan2> jack-desktop: 3 ghz core 2 duo iirc
<dirkg3nt1y> Strangework: open the terminal in the Menu under ... accesories and type that
<dan2> with nvidia graphics
<jack-desktop> dan2: what?
<Johnny_5> a couple of the pins were bent on the processor so i had to try to bend them back...could that be the prob??
<_fuujin_> =O
<extracted> would some one mind looking at this post i made and tell me if i did the subnetting correctly ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/subnet-question-609721/
<dan2> jack-desktop: sorry
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: ^^^^^^^
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2: not if it boot to the start or install menu
<Strangework> dirkg3nt1y, thank you. :)
<jack-desktop> dan2: ;p
<dan2> ewwww
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2: assuming you have more than 256 megs you may end up using the alternate install cd
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: I got 2G of ram in here
<extracted> no one,
<intelikey> ok what script starts iptables ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2: that was for johnny
<katharos> extracted, i don't know much about subnetting but cant you try it out and see what happens?
<crushin_> extracted . sum1 will look
<intelikey> or rather loads the rules ?
<KlrSpz> intelikey: i think the kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run... goodnight all.
<crushin_> be well Jack_Sparrow \
<KlrSpz> but iptables-restore pulls bck in the rules
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: so how do I boot to the install menu
<initx> I use the alternate install regardless, even though some people say it's a bit slower
<extracted> i am sure i am doing it wrong because the ending address is 263 wich is over the range but idk.
<Johnny_5> k
<intelikey> KlrSpz ok so i'll have to add that to rc.local or something i guess
<KlrSpz> right
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2: if you dont get to start or install do you get any error.. often you need to verify the md5 or burn very slowly.
<Onyx> vmware is the shit.
<Onyx> ack, wrong channel
<guest_> hello is anyone there??
<guest_> ok
<Onyx> guest_: What's up?
<guest_> so can anyone get pokerTH to work?  I get errors about missing libraries
<guest_> Hi Onyx, just trying to get my texas hold 'em fix
<Onyx> guest_: Did you install it via synaptic?
<Sepheebear> intelikey: unless you really have good reason to get deep into iptables, you might want to check out something like firehol that generates rules and helps you load them up at boot
<guest_> no Onyx, it's a non-standard package.  I downloaded a linux installer
<RevTom> is there a newer list than this? http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html
<katharos> anyone? is there a way to get ubuntu to check for new hardware and install drivers for it like it does on a clean install?
<Sepheebear> intelikey: aptitude show firehol
<dirkg3nt1y> intelikey: also too, I saw a good guide at the arch linux wiki
<sigra> anyone know how to use gconfig-editor to change the main menu icon?
<Onyx> guest_: It's in synaptic...
<xal1> Hi
<Onyx> guest_: Try to give that method a shot first as it'll get all your dependencies and stuff for you.
<guest_> Onyx, oh, ok.  So I should be able to do "sudo apt-get install pokerTH"?
<xal1> Is it possible to make the volume up/down hotkeys adjust PCM volume instead of front volume?
<katharos> extracted, I wish i could help you, but i have no idea. don't suppose you know stuff about installing video capture drivers?
<Onyx> guest_: pokerth
<Sepheebear> intelikey: oh and the closest thing in ubuntu to chkconfig is update-rc.d
<extracted> not really :(
<guest_> Onyx: says it couldn't find it.  I'm on 6/04 LTS I think, maybe it's too old-school
<kaper> hi, i wonder how can prevent 1 user to change his password? it's possible or not? I think no but any idea? please
<Onyx> guest_: The application list should be universal though?
<guest_> kaper you could try to put him in his own group that can't access the command?
<Onyx> Why not update your system anyhow?
<tubetopbaby> howdy all
<xal1> Is it possible to make the volume up/down hotkeys adjust PCM volume instead of front volume?
<biff420> anyone get quake4 demo loaded in ubuntu?
<guest_> Onyx I'm too scared to update - one previous distro it didn't work
<guest_> screwed my system up real bad
<ploom> intelikey, network manager can also load your iptables
<tubetopbaby> how do you turn off IPv6?
<Onyx> guest_: Ahh, well... gutsy is pretty nice :)
<ploom> intelikey, there is a wiki entry also...
<Johnny_5> so would the pins b a prob?
<kaper> guest, thanks. other way to do this?
<katharos> anyone? is there a way to get ubuntu to check for new hardware and install drivers for it like it does on a clean install?
<guest_> ok Onyx.  I'll give this synaptic thing a go.  I always feel decadent when I leave the command line
<tresaa> exit
<Sepheebear> intelikey: oh yeah https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ploom> guest_, gutsy really is nice. Just dont forget to uninstall/clean easyubuntu and other possible customizations first
<Onyx> guest_: heh, I know what you're talking about.  I used Slackware from Slackware 7 to Slackware 10.
<Sepheebear> katharos: what hardware are you trying to setup?
<At0mic_P1> wow
<dan2> xubuntu looks slick
<crushin_> kaper I think you can prevent a user from chpass by editing /etc/pam.d/login'
<KlrSpz> dan2: <3 xubuntu
<guest_> ploom what's easyubuntu?
<KlrSpz> way lighter than gnome
<dan2> gnome blows
<At0mic_P1> The hoops you have to jump through just to get a sound from a movie as a ringtone lol
<dan2> I prefer kde over gnome any day of the week
<Johnny_5> i use enlightenment
<KlrSpz> ugh, i hate both
<dan2> I'll take xfce over gnome too
<KlrSpz> xfce ftw
<ploom> guest_, do not worry in case you do not know. default installation of ubuntu upgrades just fine
<guest_> lol Atomic_p1, I want to do that too, with some anchor man quotes
<katharos> Sepheebear, a tv tuner card
<hatter_> which package do i need for gnutls/openssl.h ?
<guest_> ok ploom, one of these days I'll backup my system and upgrade.
<At0mic_P1> guest_: I'm doing supertroopers.
<dirkg3nt1y> I find the only thing in xfce thats really lighter is thunar
<At0mic_P1> "I am all that is man!"
<ploom> guest_, you can beat me in case it does not end up well
<guest_> ok ploom
<Sepheebear> katharos: what kind? there might/might not be a driver for it
<katharos> Sepheebear, i've used it before and it was all set up when i installed ubuntu, this time i added the card after installing and i don't have a /dev/video0
<zero88> ok, so im learning about john the ripper and was wondering how would i encrypt a password, and what software should i use
<katharos> Sepheebear, there must be a driver and it must work under gutsy, as i have used it before
<tuntun> KlrSpz,Sepheebear: what packages get saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/? eg I dont want nvtune being installed on an ati system.
<RevTom> so... xubuntu is ubuntu for old computers?
<KlrSpz> i LOVE vnc!
<dan2> xubuntu is ubuntu for people who don't want gnome bloat
<KlrSpz> tuntun: all packages you download
<Rattts> someone is connected to my wireless router even though i dont know them. i have security enable....i want to do something to them. any ideas?
<Sepheebear> tuntun: any package you install is saved there until you delete it
<nickrud> RevTom, yes, and for people who don't enjoy simplicity ;)
<CONNECTED> Rattts ¬¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<CONNECTED> 6¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<IdleOne> RevTom: not just old computers but computers that are a little on the slow side
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<nickrud> !ops
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<dan2> Rattts: you can totally fuck with them by using ettercap
<guest_> ok onyx I searched for pokerth in synaptic.  It has come up.  But now I can't seem to actually do anything.  I'm running as root...
<KlrSpz> lovely
<ploom> dan2,  xubuntu runs just fine on modern hardware also
<unravel> RevTom: xubuntu is ubuntu with the XFCE desktop environment. some say it's lighter. i beg to differ. your milage may vary.
<dan2> Rattts: dearp them
<dissection> CONNECTED: ...
<dirkg3nt1y> ??
<katharos> Sepheebear, It's a Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture Card
<RevTom> who don't enjoy simplicity, or who do?
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<jameswf-home> !!
<Sepheebear> katharos: what kind of vid card is it? im guessing the v4l v4l2 stuff isnt getting loaded
<Onyx> guest_: why are you running as root??
<Sepheebear> oh i see
<hatter_> katharos, i just used an 878 chipset card
<guest_> onyx, I thought i had to to install it?  I mean with sudo
<katharos> hatter_, yeah, i've used it before and it works fine
<KlrSpz> unravel: on a fresh install we're talking ~200mb of ram used for ubuntu vs ~40mb of ram used for xubuntu.. i think the difference is obvious
<kaper> thank crushin_ it's not easy
<hatter_> mine is working on gutsy
<KlrSpz> as i illustrated today to a co-worker
<Onyx> guest_: Yeah, thought you meant you were logged in as root...
<crushin_> kaper I can post a thread that may help you if you like
<hatter_> i use tvtime to test it
<KlrSpz> hatter_: i got my masquerading figured out
<hatter_> KlrSpz, ah, good job
<RevTom> so i've had ubuntu installed on the system i set up to watch videos for a couple of days now, and i'm wondering if i should just switch to xp...
<DragonSpirit> I am curious how could I make it so this is not possible: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<intelikey> KlrSpz hmmm so this script iptables-save and iptables-restore read and write to stdout only ?
<katharos> hatter_, the only difference between now and when i used it before, is that it's on a new motherboard and i added the card after i installed gusty instead of before
<KlrSpz> hatter_: seemed that i actually had to set my gateway/dns to the external LAN gateway, which is odd sine i used different subnets
<kaper> crushin_, no no think i just wonder because someone ask me this question. After i google i can't get the result
<intelikey> stdin/stdout ^
<KlrSpz> intelikey: yes, you can dump it to a file and read it back in on boot
<kaper> thanks*
<unravel> KlrSpz: the difference isnt obvious, the difference is relative.
<hatter_> katharos, shoudnlt matter
<hatter_> lspci shows it ?
<tuntun> KlrSpz,Sepheebear: hmm, why insn't nvclock there?
<katharos> hatter_, yep
<KlrSpz> hatter_: but other than that, apparently i've had the right things in there a while
<RevTom> it's not working w/ my live! card for 5.1, doesn't recognize my bt dongle and i can't seem to find anything that will tell me which cheap dongle to buy
<hatter_> ls -Ral /dev/video*
<nickrud> DragonSpirit, you can give grub a password, I'd suggest the bios password instead. If someone has access to your machine, your disks are an open book
<KlrSpz> tuntun: in where?
<guest_> ok onyx, pokerth definitely isn't on the list.  It just came up on the left cause that's what I searched for.
<mjancaitis> Hi kids. Just need advice on how to mount a 16 gig NTFS flash drive if it never shows up in gparted or fdisk or anything
<guest_> damn.
<intelikey> KlrSpz yeah but is there not a default settings file any place ?
<KlrSpz> no, by default there are no rules
<tuntun> KlrSpz: /var/cache/apt/archives
<intelikey> k
<katharos> hatter_, No such file or directory
<guest_> Onyx if I'm on 6.04, can I go straight to gutsy?  Or do I have to upgrade through every distro first?
<intelikey> errr actually it default accept all
<dirkg3nt1y> guest_: the pokerth documentation should tell the libraries that are needed
<hatter_> katharos, with the * at the end ?
<RevTom> kind of a pain
<katharos> hatter_, yep
<nickrud> guest_, thru every release; if you wait til april, you should be able to go to 8.04 directly
<DragonSpirit> nickrud, thanks, I had a feeling it would be easy to get into anything with physical access, just wondered if I could have grub show no options, not even the esc to get to the menu option
<guest_> ok nuckrud, maybe i'll do that
<KlrSpz> tuntun: if you have installed it since your last cache clean then it should be there.. otherwise not sure?
<hatter_> have you tried removing the card rebooting, then adding the card again ?
<guest_> dirkg3ntly it just said i need libsdl/libsdlmixer.  I tried to install those and couldn't find.
<katharos> hatter_, no, i guess i try that now
<hatter_> (after not having the card in)
<nickrud> guest_, I take it you have slow bandwidth? If not, why not just get the gutsy release and reinstall?
<hatter_> i am unsure if /dev/video0 should be generated automatically
<katharos> hatter_, brb
<dirkg3nt1y> guest_: those are in synaptiv for sure
<tuntun> KlrSpz: when/what cleans the cache?
<guest_> nickrud, I'm too lazy to back up all my home directories
<riotkittie> okay so let's talk wireless.   boo. hiss.
<hatter_> apt-cache clean
<katharos> hatter_, oh,
<xal1> Is it possible to make the volume up/down hotkeys adjust PCM volume instead of front volume?
<nickrud> guest_, heh. I have an external, just drag and drop /home/<me> to it every few days
<bundagan> anybody else have a old 3dfx card? im running gusty, but if i do glxinfo X tottally crashes
<hatter_> katharos, i am pretty sure mine was created automatically
<guest_> I'm also on wireless broadband, I get one gig/month
<theshadow> alright I'm getting annoyed I've been trying to change the permissions and ownership of a directory in MY home folder from root to me. I've tried sudo chown -R myuser:myuser ~/thefolder && sudo chmod 664 ~/thefolder but when I ls -l ~/thefolder it shows ?'s but if I sudo ls -l it shows the owner has changed but none of the permissions and I have no access
<nickrud> bundagan, ran one for years
<theshadow> what am I doing wrong?
<RevTom> i use more than a gig a month just on my cell data plan
<dirkg3nt1y> xall - look in the sound control... panel in System > Preferences
<katharos> hatter_, well i'll try taking it out and adding it again
<Sepheebear> katharos: here's a link i used to get mines working http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/aideUS/htmlpage/TVCardall.htm
<crushin_> kaper >> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2001/09/27/pamintro.html?page=2 << take a look here
<hatter_> katharos, reboot without the card
<mjancaitis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<riotkittie> oh lawd. ebay, why must you hate me so.
<bundagan> nickrud, but you haven't tried yet with gusty?
<Sepheebear> katharos: IIRC /dev/video0 gets created after you modprobe bttv and bt878
<mjancaitis> Hi kids. Just need advice on how to mount a 16 gig NTFS flash drive if it never shows up in gparted or fdisk or anything
<guest_> synaptic is hard to use
<tuntun> theshadow: have you read this guide? http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileowner.html
<nickrud> bundagan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d will set you up. tdfx hasn't changed in years, stll works
<tuntun> KlrSpz: when/what cleans the cache?
<nickrud> bundagan, I have helped several on gutsy though
<AzidRain> Hi there
<dirkg3nt1y>  /set -i guest_
<xal1> dirkg3nt1y, thanks a lot :)
<katharos> Sepheebear, I tried something similar and it hung on reboot and i had to use a live CD to change it back
<xal1> That did the trick
<kaper> thank, crushin_ very useful information thank you
<phreck> is there a quick fix for compiz fusion with ati cards?
<ringokamens> I'm having trouble using quemu to run ubuntu 64, can anybody help?
<katharos> Sepheebear, it might have been intended for an older kernel
<guest_> thanks dirkg3ntly
<dirkg3nt1y> xal1: np
<tuntun> chawklit rayne !!
<crushin_> anytime kaper
<KlrSpz> tuntun: you can apt-get clean, but i'm not sure if it autocleans at any point? check man apt-get
<nickrud> phreck, do you have 3d acceleration working?
<phreck> lemme check..
<hatter_> i am quite sure there is no autoclean
<phreck> yes
<AzidRain> have problems with cdrecord. It seems to burn cds but actually it doesn't burn anything
<nickrud> phreck, fglrxinfo , paste *only* the last line here
<katharos> hatter_, Sepheebear, thanx guys I will try both ideas
<bundagan> nickrud, thanks, thats what i needed to know
<phreck> 15593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3118.470 FPS
<phreck> 15175 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3034.884 FPS
<tuntun> chawklit rayne XD
<phreck> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<nickrud> phreck, that here doesn't tell me what I need to know
<At0mic_P1> Great... I just spent an hour trying to figure out how to rip the sound then convert an ac3 to wav and it's the freaking spanish version..
<hatter_> how do i find out which package i need for openssl.h ?
<phreck> thats the last line
<KlrSpz> bbiaf, have some things to tend to
<RevTom> stupid bluetooth
<nickrud> phreck, but that does :)    sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald  . Log out, log in go to sys->prefs->appearance, last tab
<phreck> so i need xgl, which screws me for gaming...
<Eyemean> hi, im new to ubuntu,, and wanted to instal newest amn but have to compile, does anyknow know how pls/
<intelikey> so a line like      cat /etc/iptables.rules | iptables-restore    in the /etc/rc.local   is sufficient ?
<Eyemean> or even have it compiled for gutsy
<nickrud> phreck, yes. Games wont work with compiz anyway
<IdleOne> !compile | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<phreck> yea...
<DWonderly> how do you install keyboards?.
<Eyemean> cheers idleone
<phreck> i just keep hoping nickrud that they will =P
<DragonSpirit> nickrud, what do you mean they don't work?
<nickrud> phreck, to disable fglrx, just uninstall xserver-xgl.  To enable, reinstall it. Play games inbetwen
<phreck> they dont work "well"
<mjancaitis> Hi kids. Just need advice on how to mount a 16 gig NTFS flash drive if it never shows up in gparted or fdisk or anything; ideas?
<nickrud> DragonSpirit, most opengl games doesn't play nice with compiz
<phreck> nickrud: Ill just have two seperate sessions for gaming and xgl
<ringokamens> does anybody here have a lot of experience with qemu?
<bundagan> did anybody notice that when installing ubuntu from the livecd, the installer window can not be resized, it was a problem for me because my card was only supporting 800x600, the 'ok' 'cancel' and 'next' buttons on the bottom were clipped, i had to hack my way thru by using the tab key.
<nickrud> bundagan, it happens when the live cd's X configurator can't determine what video card to use. Happens some
<intelikey> could someone that knows iptables  have a look at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1671f7e7   for me ?
<sonja> is there an mp3gain program for ubuntu?
<mjancaitis> Hi kids. Just need advice on how to mount a 16 gig NTFS flash drive if it never shows up in gparted or fdisk or anything; ideas?
<intelikey> bundagan obviously you don't know xorg very well.  you can alt+leftclick drag the window anywhere you want it.
<nickrud> intelikey, but not above the top of the screen ;(
<nickrud> I hate metacity's use of that
<intelikey> bundagan try it,  right out in the middle of a window   grab it and push it up
<AzidRain> Why ubuntu installer insists on telling me that cd is defective if it is not???
<AzidRain> it stops installing on about 26 %
<Strangework> does anyone know of an image viewer that can display animated GIFs without speeding it up?
<intelikey> nickrud oh metacity won't let you ?
<nickrud> intelikey, no it doesn't. I like havoc's work, but I think that decision was a mistake
<intelikey> nickrud indeed.
<theshadow> alright again. the only way I can access a folder in my home directory is to sudo ls -l or sudo it to do anything. But the sudo ls -l shows that I am the owner of that directory and all sub folders. What gives?
<intelikey> nickrud i didn't know that.  not a gnome user
<nickrud> intelikey, that's ok, I'll still treat you ok
<intelikey> bundagan my mistake.  metacity doesn't allow that.
<Pengo-lx> Hey do I need the alternate ubuntu installer to install onto software raid arrays from the installer?
<intelikey> nickrud while we're at it would check  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1671f7e7  for me please
<Pengo-lx> someone anyone?
<Pengo-lx> Anyone installed onto a RAID0 setup (2 disks) from the livecd?
<CoasterMaster> !raid | Pengo-lx
<ubotu> Pengo-lx: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mjancaitis> Pengo-lx: I've heard you need something like dmraid; look up fakeraid
<phreck> ok, did they change the menus for config of the cube?
<nickrud> intelikey, I understand the flushing, but that's it for me on iptables. When I wanted to do anything with that, I used shorewall. Easier for my shrinking brain cells
<Pengo-lx> what i found on the net says to stay away from fakeraid and just use softwareraid
<nickrud> Pengo-lx, I've heard people I trust say that here as well
<intelikey> nickrud ok.   don't see anything wrong with syntax or command usage do you ?
<phreck> meh, nm i drank too many beers.
<fotoflo> hi all
<Pengo-lx> the damn livecd installer doesn't see my raid partition after i've set it up with mdadm
<nickrud> intelikey, seriously, I do not know iptables. Sorry
<intelikey> ok.   thanks. :)
<CoasterMaster> Pengo-lx, I believe you need the alternate install for software raid
<fotoflo> ive just had ubuntu server installed for me on my co-located server by our hosting techs
<Pengo-lx> damn
<Pengo-lx> i got no blanks too
<nickrud> intelikey, iirc, with shorwall I just dropped a forward directive into a config file, and was done
<Strangework> does anyone know of an image viewer that can display animated GIFs without speeding it up?
<Pengo-lx> and i burnt the livecd onto my last blank
<Pengo-lx> well that sucks
<fotoflo> i wanted the LAMP server, but they gave me an empty box, is there a way to quickly get the LAMP installed?
<Pengo-lx> guess i'll just install it for now on one of my disks and then wipe when i get more blanks on monday
<nickrud> !lamp | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> nickrud ok.   that short howto was for cli use    i.e. shorewall might not be an option.
<nickrud> intelikey, true. However, it is in main so ubuntu thinks highly of it. The only iptables that is, I think
<fotoflo> thanks
<nickrud> iptables frontend, that is
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> ok leaving.   shalom
<homercycles> Help. I uninstalled Samba, rm -rf /etc/samba, then re-installed Samba and it hasn't created /etc/samba again. What can I do?
<tuntun> how could I set apt-get to keep only the latest updates for use with APTonCD?
<fotoflo> also, right now my APT repositories are wrong
<rredd4> can someone help with vmware server please?  I am showing a new ubuntu user 7.10 and want to run it from windows.  no one in vmware is answering.
<nickrud> homercycles, sudo aptitude purge samba && sudo aptitude install samba  .   apt assumed you did that on purpose, and won't put it back.
<phreck> nickrud: How do i get emerald themes?
<pteague> rredd4> what are you having problems with?
<nickrud> phreck, art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org
<phreck> can i add those as repos?
<Khajavi> any one have A1200 (motorola mobile) ?
<homercycles> thanks nickrud :-)
<nickrud> no, you get the themes and put them in your home directory. The sites have instructions iirc
<homercycles> nickrud: I did it on purpose because I was hoping for a fresh config file (thinking I've ruined my old one)
<nickrud> phreck, don't you see any themes in the emerald theme manager?
<phreck> nah
<phreck> none
<roy_t> hello, I have a problem I hope someone can help with. when I startup ubuntu I get an alert like "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one.", I click ok but it just keeps repeating
<roy_t> any idea?
<phreck> i need to install the emerald-themes package
<phreck> dont think i have the repo for it though
<tuntun> How might I set apt-get to keep only the latest updates for use with APTonCD?
<fotoflo> err for some reason, my apt-get is not working
<rredd4> pteague I have downloaded ubuntu 7.10 appliance, I get config file was created by vmware product with more features that this version
<roy_t> I'm online only thru the live cd
<rredd4> that error
<nickrud> phreck, heh. Thanks for the pointer, somehow I've missed that package all this time
<phreck> yeh
<phreck> heh
<rpj8> Hey, how can I test to see that there is nothing wrong with my installed nvidia drivers? I notice my 7600GT definitely doesn't match up to performance while in linux vs. while in windows
<fotoflo> can anyone help me get apt-get working?
<phreck> nickrud: I dont know where the package is though, ive forgotten
<samsinite> man apt-get
<homercycles> I did the purge/install for samba again but it still didn't put a fresh smb.conf in /etc/samba, nor did it create the folder
<nickrud> phreck, just find it in synaptic
<fotoflo> samsinite: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<phreck> its not there
<pteague> rredd4> no idea... i started off by installing ubuntu-server
<fotoflo> nothing has isntallation candidates
<mjancaitis> Hi kids. Just need advice on how to mount a 16 gig NTFS flash drive if it never shows up in gparted or fdisk or anything; ideas?
<nickrud> homercycles, weird.  do    sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/samba<tab> <enter>
<rredd4> pteaque i just downloaded 1.0.4, can't get appliance to work
<fotoflo> mjancaitis: mail it to me, i will mount it for you ;-P
<phreck> nickrud: i only have he engine and the runtime in my repos
<nickrud> fotoflo, system->admin->software sources , enable the first four sources, disable the cd
<fotoflo> nickrud: in server, no gui
<mjancaitis> fotoflo: don't you wish, this thing is schweet.... if it works :)
<rpj8> is there anyway to see if my nvidia drivers are working correctly? my desktop 7600GT seems to run like poop
<fotoflo> mjancaitis: sounds sweet
<nickrud> phreck, neither do I. It's mentioned by another package, but doesn't exist.
<nickrud> fotoflo, you need to enable some software sources.  go to the link I'm about to give, and get a fresh one there.
<nickrud> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<homercycles> nickrud: did that and the final line now says   invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<fotoflo> nickrud: i know, my sources look enabled
<fotoflo> nickrud: making a pastebin
<homercycles> nickrud: thanks for your help. I think I'll just go back into Windows. You have plenty of other people to help by the looks of things :-)
<nickrud> fotoflo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lynx . If that doesn't work, your sources aren't completely enabled
<nickrud> homercycles, that is very strange, samba not restarting. Is /etc/samba still missing?
<homercycles> nickrud: yep, still missing
<fotoflo> nickrud: nickrud: making a pastebin
<pteague> rredd4> i'm not sure then... i was having issues getting both server & jeos installed & then i set up vmware to reserve the disk space (rather than growing) & they seemed to work
<jarrod__> weird question: how does the magnet write to the metal HD? i know it gives it some sort of charge... cna anyone elaborate?
<fotoflo> err
<fotoflo> nickrud: http://www.pastebin.ca/836076
<homercycles> nickrud: I tried re-creating the directory then running your --confmiss thingy again but it still didn't recreate the file
<tuntun> How might I set apt-get to keep only the latest updates for use with APTonCD?
<pteague> then again i've not done any gui except windows under vmware
<sidewalk> what graphical tool do i use to format a new disk in ubuntu?
<sidewalk> anyone?
<roy_t> hello, I have a problem I hope someone can help with. when I startup ubuntu I get an alert like "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one.", I click ok but it just keeps repeating
<mjancaitis> sidewalk: gparted can help you
<nickrud> fotoflo, there's something wrong with your repos themselves, then. Thats a good looking source, you're right. Try removing the cn. from the lines, then update and try again
<jarrod__> mjancaitis: cant he use fdisk?
<fotoflo> nickrud: we in china
<mjancaitis> jarrod_: fdisk isn't graphical, is it?
<homercycles> nickrud: I found an smb.conf in /usr/share/samba so I copied it into /etc/samba then did your --force-confmiss thingy again to reinstall samba and now the daemon is starting
<fotoflo> nickrud: i just used the source-o-matic, and still no luck
<roy_t> anyone?
<fotoflo> E: Couldn't find package apache2
<jarrod__> mjancaitis: oh sorry i diddnt see that
<nickrud> homercycles, good troubleshooting.
<sidewalk> mjancaitis: tnx
<fotoflo> AHAH
<fotoflo> apt-get update1
<fotoflo> !!!
<fotoflo> forgot to do that
<nickrud> fotoflo, didn't I mention it, twice :)
<mjancaitis> burn
<fotoflo> nickrud: you did??
<rredd4> pteaque i guess i am not so lucky... i am going to have to download the live cd.  I didn't want to, as its slow and the new user will have to reboot to use it
<fotoflo> ack
<homercycles> nickrud: I've dabbled in Linux over the years so I had a suspicion a starter smb.conf might be in there... I don't know all these dpkg command-lines, though :-)  Thanks for your help
<fotoflo> nickrud: hah, i am using two monitors and working on 4 projects...
<javatexan> man I hate this, but it looks like there is no way around it...I have to install windows in vmware or something I guess......@#@#(!&$*#$*#$&@$@!$@!$
<fotoflo> nickrud: sorry to waste your time like that
<javatexan> does vmware work for ubuntu
<nickrud> fotoflo, np, you got a lot on your desk it got lost in the flow like much
<sidewalk> is there any better tool than gparted?
<fotoflo> nickrud: should i keep the sources.list i had before, or use the newly generated s-o-matic ?
<fotoflo> nickrud: think it matters?
<nickrud> fotoflo, try the cn again they may be faster. I'd choose the fastest
<javatexan> believe it or not, I need it to run some tivo apps...LOL  ;)
<fotoflo> the s-o-matic is also cn
<fotoflo> its slow though
<fotoflo> 20k/s
<fotoflo> maybe theres a taiwan or japan... ill check
<tuntun> roy_t: If the GUI fails to load and you are unable to access the system menu then you should try the instructions below.
<tuntun> 1. first reboot your computer into maintenance mode/recovery mode.
<tuntun> 2. open /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom by entering the following command
<tuntun> sudo vim /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<tuntun> 3. press i to enter into insert mode. Locate the following line and comment it by inserting a # in front of the line.
<tuntun> GtkModulesList=gail:atk-bridge:/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libdwellmouselistener:/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libkeymouselistener
<tuntun> 4. press the Esc key and then type in :wq to save and quit the editor.
<tuntun> 5. type sudo init 6 to rebootthat should fix the problem.I am using gutsy tribe 5 and looks like this problem has been present in Ubuntu ever since dapper hope they fix it before gutsy gets released.
<javatexan> ouch...vmware is expensive now...!!!!
<r00723r0> I started to upgrade to Hardy, but my computer froze and now I can log in to a shell but nothing else. No sudo.
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<riotkittie> r00723r0: #ubuntu+1
<dan2> what's the command to change resolutions in X
<dan2> ctrl+shift+-?
<r00723r0> riotkittie: Already there.
<fotoflo> taiwan is even slower
<crdlb> dan2: xrandr ?
<dan2> k
<nickrud> r00723r0, reinstall
<javatexan> tivo desktop really only works under windows and only converts .tivo to mpeg4 via windows media....YUCK!!!!
<r00723r0> nickrud: Are you sure that's my best choice?
<javatexan> any work arounds?
<riotkittie> r00723r0: if you're using hardy, you should be prepared to.
<tuntun> roy_t: (from google"The greeter application appears to be crashing">http://liltux.wordpress.com/2007/09/05/how-to-fix-the-error-the-greeter-application-appears-to-be-crashing-in-ubuntu/
<r00723r0> riotkittie: I never used Hardy.
<nickrud> r00723r0, you probably borked something major. Unless you plan on writing code for hardy, there's no point until maybe feb to be running it.
<riotkittie> you started to upgrade to it. therefore, you are using it.
<jarrod__> i tried to move a notepad file i made in xp aka "wendy" to ubuntu aka "lenny" and rename it to a .html, but it is now .doc.html
<dan2> hardy rocks
<KiD_ChAoS> When i plug a jump drive, that wasn't 'safely removed' from a windows machine, into my ubuntu box it always has trouble mounting the drive. is there a way i can remedy the situation when i don't have access to a windows machine
<Ttech> XP  = wendy? :)
<Ttech> What?
<horizxon> how would I allow myself to mount network samba drives without having to input a password? I'm trying to script something
<nickrud> r00723r0, you probably chose to upgrade right when the upgrade path was broken.
<Onyx> anyone here use VMWare?
<riotkittie> upgrading to it at this point... from a stable release is crazy.
<jarrod__> KiD_ChAoS: plug it back in and saftly remove
<r00723r0> nickrud: Anything I can do to get sudo working?
<KiD_ChAoS> jarrod__, i just said when i DONT have access to a windows machine
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: edit sudoers
<r00723r0> cabrioleur: ...
<riotkittie> cabrioleur: how's he supposed to edit sudoers when he cant use the sudo command?
<horizxon> do you know what i should add to sudoers or RTFM?
<jarrod__> KiD_ChAoS: okay, i forget the cmd for a force mount but you can do that possibly
<riotkittie> i suppose booting into recov mode might help... but
<cabrioleur> riotkittie: login in livecd, mount the drive, and edit from there.
<riotkittie> whatever's borked is probably borked beyond the point he'll be able to repair it.
<tuntun> How can I set apt-get to keep only the latest updates for use with APTonCD?
<KiD_ChAoS> jarrod__, yeah i saw that but it never comes out right. i was thinking there might be a fix for Ubuntu that will do a force mount if necessary to mount the drive correctly
<KiD_ChAoS> jarrod__, have you heard of something like this
<KiD_ChAoS> jarrod__, it would be doing the same thing windows does, if the drive was last removed incorrectly windows doesn't care but Ubuntu does and it's annoying
<riotkittie> i've seen windows care about that plenty of times. mmm. corrupted data.
<jarrod__> KiD_ChAoS:  i had this problem with a seagate external HD. try googing your error it could be different for your dev
<mjancaitis> Hi kids. Just need advice on how to mount a 16 gig NTFS flash drive if it never shows up in gparted or fdisk or anything; ideas?
<KiD_ChAoS> mjancaitis, the drive is unallocated
<KiD_ChAoS> jarrod__, i have a few devices i thought there might be a quick fix thanx though
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: use fsck to fix problems.
<mjancaitis> KiD_ChAoS: fixable?
<spaxman> Can somebody help me with an ntfs driver question?
<riotkittie> if it was unallocated, wouldnt it at least show in gparted?
<cabrioleur> spaxman: shoot
<KiD_ChAoS> yeah mjancaitis i know how to fix it in a windows box but im pretty new to Ubuntu
<jarrod__> KiD_ChAoS: only quick fix is to make sure the drive is removed next time
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, fsck from command line?
<KiD_ChAoS> jarrod__, thanx
<Randy_> how can i make ubuntu recognize my video card?
<nickrud> RaNdY, what kind of video card?
<spaxman> I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and the NTFS functionality appears to work pretty well.
<riotkittie> Randy_: what is your video card?
<javatexan> anyone here run vmware on ubuntu?
<Onyx> javatexan: I'm running it
 * nickrud raises his hand, hesitantly
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: sure. You can use ntfsfix /dev/sdxx if it's ntfs
<javatexan> with XP?
<puertorro> Hello.  Im a noob to linux.  Does anyone know of a program that monitors system temperatures?
<Onyx> javatexan: Yup
<spaxman> However, I was using eclipse ide and opened a project that existed on my windows XP ntfs partition
<nickrud> and drops it thankfully
<ken_> hi
<Randy_> i have a nvidia
<Randy_> geforce
<spaxman> it created a folder named "C:" on my NTFS file system.
<javatexan> Onyx: are you using Windows on it...I need XP, I think
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, xx being my drive like sda1?
<Onyx> javatexan: Yes...
<cabrioleur> KiD_ChAoS: yes
<javatexan> Onyx: does it work okay or does it hopelessly drag the system down?
<Onyx> javatexan: Works just fine for me (running it now)
<puertorro> anybody got an app that reads cpu temperature and etc?
<javatexan> Onyx: awesome....wow do you know of a coupon for vmware...LOL
<fotoflo> !lamp |me
<ubotu> me: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ken_> hey do u guys know what program there is on linux to list all your hardware devices?
<ken_> sorta like device manager in windows
<cabrioleur> spaxman: is the naming convention a problem?
<riotkittie> javatexan: there are applets in gdesklets and adesklets that will do it. alternatively, load up Synaptic and search for sensors
<Onyx> javatexan: see pm
<KiD_ChAoS> cabrioleur, thanx
<spaxman> It is when I try to work with that directory under WinXPPro
<cabrioleur> spaxman: no panic. Just rename the directory...
<puertorro> APP THAT READS CPU TEMPERATURE?
<spaxman> "C:" is not really a legal name for a file or folder on an NTFS file system is it?
<crushin_> !JEOS
<Randy_> anyone knows how to make ubuntu recognize video card?
<ubotu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<nickrud> spaxman, you can rename it , use C\:  (the backslash escapes the : , so you can change it)
<cabrioleur> spaxman: no, but still you can rename it from linux.
<spaxman> ubuntu handles it fine, but Windows chokes on it.
<puertorro> douche...
<lollydays> hey i'm trying to play a dvd in mplayer and i keep getting this error "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."  what should i do?
<Onyx> javatexan: Or not?
<puertorro> can anyone see what I am typing?
<cabrioleur> spaxman: it's because special characters mean something for the system, not the fs. So yes, you can have some characters on ntfs, but windows itself will interpret them different way.
<javatexan> Onyx: I responded...did you get it
<nickrud> lollydays, try   mplayer -vo x11 <file>
<ken_>  l
<spaxman> I can rename the directory, or even delete it from ubuntu, so I have already taken care of the "symptom" of the problem
<spaxman> I'm wondering if my problem indicates a possible bug in the ntfs file system driver in ubuntu
<riotkittie> prdude: 1 - there are applets in gdesklets and adesklets that will do it. alternatively, load up Synaptic and search for sensors. 2 - behave.
<prdude> anybody know of an app that monitors hardware temperatures?
<prdude> oh ok. thanks
<prdude> sorry
<nickrud> spaxman, sounds more like either eclipse or user
<spaxman> I don't think it should even allow a directory with an illegal name to be created.
<nickrud> Randy_, what video card. nvidia is not enough
<Randy_> gforce 8600
<lollydays> nickrud: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<Onyx> javatexan: Nope... right-click my nick and click Private Chat
<javatexan> riotkittie: what do you mean "there are applets and gdesklets.....that will do it"
<cabrioleur> prdude: for instance lsensors. A lot of different software. ACPI modules will be responsible for that.
<riotkittie> javatexan: never mind. was misdirected and meant for someone else.
<cabrioleur> prdude: thermal.ko I think.
<javatexan> apparently I cant yet...hold on
<prdude> cool.  thanks ppls
<kr00l> anyone know how to install mythtv for ubuntu?
<jarrod__> sometimes ... often my compe freezes and i can only use my mouse. i have to hard reset, no ctrl-alt-backspace. my research tells me its faulty ram... but soon with all these resets it will be my HD...
<spaxman> You are right, I did encounter the error while using eclipse, but I wouldn't expect eclipse to know or care about whatt type of file system it is interacting with. I would think that the file-system driver would be responsible for throwing an error on the invalid name and not let eclipse create the directory.
<sammysez> any success configuring FinePoint tablet with gutsy? (Gateway CX2726)
<cabrioleur> jarrod__: it's tricky. If it's ram, your linux box will be erratic. In the new kernel I saw a new module to operate linux with faulty ram. Maybe you can compile it?
<kr00l> can someone help me install mythtv?
<cabrioleur> kr00l: did you read howto?
<nickrud> !codec | lollydays (I think this is your problem)
<ubotu> lollydays (I think this is your problem): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kr00l> cabrioleur: just says that i need more dependencies
<nickrud> lollydays, argh! bad factoid, bad!
<linuxfce> kr00l in terminal type sudo apt-get install mythtv
<lollydays> ok, no problem
<linuxfce> oh, dependencys, have fun
<nickrud> lollydays, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2
<jarrod__> cabrioleur: how can i be sure of it being the ram? it freezes normally right away or after 15 hours almost never in between
<nickrud> lollydays, you need some extra codecs to play that i think
<lollydays> nickrud: ok i'll try that out.  thanks
<riotkittie> jarrod__: run memtest.
<spaxman> Any more thoughts on the c: subdirectory name on ntfs?
<nickrud> Randy_, I don't run nvidia, so you should ask about setting up nvidia 8600 on ubuntu, you're likely to catch more fish with that bait
<kjp2> oh for the life of me I can't get mysql to let me in.
<Randy_> k
<katharos> Sepheebear, hatter_, no joy. :(
<spaxman> guess not. Just was curious if it was worth pursuing with a bug report or something
<cabrioleur> jarrod__: try http://freshmeat.net/projects/rumt/ to test it from linux
<the_darkside_986> hi everyone. i am using Banshee, which I obtained via Add/Remove (package manager). but does anyone know how to effectively delete all songs from my library? i tried Ctrl+A and then clicking "Remove from library" but that only crashes the app. and the songs are still there... ???
<nickrud> Randy_, and when you're typing at a person, you should use their nick in the line. It shows up red, so people won't miss it. If you install xchat, you'll get the same benefit
<the_darkside_986> also, i tried deleting the banshee folder in .gconfd and reinstalling Banshee but they are still there :(
<linuxfce> what can i do to make ubuntu faster? I have disabled a lot of stuff and removed a lot, anything else i can do?
<cabrioleur> the_darkside_986: you can remove the configuration files.
<cabrioleur> the_darkside_986: find banshee folder in .gnome2
<nickrud> the_darkside_986, delete the banshee directory in ~/.config
<sonja> i switched users, and now my colours are all wonky! how to i reset my video display ?
<lollydays> nickrud: i'm still getting the error
<r00723r0> Where is my kernel, on the hard disk?
<cabrioleur> linuxfce, like your name, try xfce or even fluxbox.
<nickrud> lollydays, not sure then. I generally use vlc these days, fewer issues
<nickrud> r00723r0, /boot
<r00723r0> I'm sorry, I mean my modules.
<linuxfce> lol i use xfce frequently
<lollydays> nickrud: ok thanks anyway
<r00723r0> I completely forgot. :(
<nickrud> r00723r0, /lib/modules
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: modules are in /lib/modules/2.6.xxx
<r00723r0> Ahh, alright.
<the_darkside_986> thanks everyone. deleting banshee from ~/.config worked!
<tonsofpcs> anyone know how to get an alternate keyboard layout working [in gnome on ubuntu feisty fawn]?  I keep getting "Error activating XKB configuration."
<linuxfce> what do i type in terminal to get it to tell me what kernel version i am using
<katharos> how do i generate a /dev/video0 for my tv tuner card?
<Linuxchix0r> uname -a
<linuxfce> thanks
<cabrioleur> linuxfce: you can compile your own kernel with all the optimum options for your cpu, and remove the rest of unneeded stuff.
<tonsofpcs> the outputs of xprop and gconftool-2 show that the changes are applied, but how do I switch layouts?
<r00723r0> What's the module for wired ethernet?
<nickrud> save a meg or two of memory that way
<earthling> in ubuntu after intalling a new software how can we find what changes the new installation made?
<nickrud> r00723r0, that will depend on your card, there are dozens of modules
<pvl> tonofpcs: whats thi relating to?
<r00723r0> Onboard nVidia nForce 4 Ultra drivers.
<linuxfce> carbioleur, that is a good idea. i have taken a backwards approach to that, since its easy, but for obvious reasons your idea is better
<j_medic78> I'm having a weird issue. I run Feisty, and one night I was unable to connect to the internet. Network Manager was still showing connection to the LAN, and I could see wireless networks, but no connectivity. I got frustrated and did a clean install, still not working. I dual boot with vista, and my hardware is working fine there. I have an Intel ProWireless 3495 and Broadcom 440x 10/100. I'm...
<j_medic78> ...stumped
<nickrud> tonsofpcs, have you added the keyboard swither applet to your panel?
<pvl> earthling, well it dpends on what kind of app
<tonsofpcs> nickrud: nope
<horizxon> Ive messed up my sudoers file and now I cant change it back!
<nickrud> tonsofpcs, and by the way, that's about all I know about alternate keyboard layouts
<tonsofpcs> :)
<horizxon> its not letting me do any sudo
<katharos> j_medic78, have you only recently set up the dual boot?
<horizxon> i cant sudo visudo any more
<nickrud> horizxon, you'll have to do it by booting into recovery mode. And, never edit /etc/sudoers except by using visudo
<r00723r0> Anyone know the module for the ethernet on the onboard nVidia nForce 4 Ultra?
<pvl> j_medic78, is it connected through lan? because u could be connected on LAN, but your computer might not be trying to connect to the internet through it
<horizxon> i did use visudo
<nickrud> horizxon, visudo will do some sanity checking for you .... oh
<earthling> pv1: for example i install say amarok using symantec. how can i trace out where the new files have been placed?
<j_medic78> katharos: no, I've been dual booting on this notebook since june
<horizxon> it let me save it as the sudoers file so i did
<nickrud> horizxon, just what did you change?
<katharos> j_medic78, just checking you weren't having the same problem i had a while back
<horizxon> it asked me to save as a sudoers.tmp and I told it not to
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: just type "sudo lspci | grep Ethernet"
<j_medic78> pvl: i'm in a spot now where I only have wireless access, but I can't connect to that either. it just keeps asking for the network key
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: it will tell you what you have
<nickrud> horizxon, but what did you change in the file?
<horizxon> I added the line ALL ALL=NOPASSWD:mount -t smbfs, umount
<katharos> can anyone tell me how i can generate a /dev/video0 for my tv tuner card?
<pvl> j_medic78, and your entering the correct key?
<magic_ninja> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkblue_B> Boot Q: I have an external dsk with a fresh UB 7.1, it boots, but gets lost on the video.. I am now booted on an install CD, and can see the boot disk. How do I tell the boot disk to use Safe Graphics Mode??
<cabrioleur> katharos: what is your tuner, what modules you have loaded for?
<nickrud> horizxon, boot into recovery mode, and remove that change
<horizxon> how do I boot into recovery mode?
<katharos> it's a bt878 and when i've used it before, there's magically been a /dev/video0 for it upon install
<tonsofpcs> nickrud: any clue what the package name is?
<nickrud> horizxon, if you're lucky, ls -a  will show sudoers~  (the backup)
<j_medic78> pvl: i'm entering the correct key
<nickrud> horizxon, reboot, when you see something about grub, hit escape and select the recovery boot option
<cabrioleur> j_medic78: change from auto to tk..
<r00723r0> cabrioleur: I know what I have. It doesn't tell me the module.
<horizxon> ok thanks
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: so tell me what you have and I'll tell you the modules
<nickrud> tonsofpcs, right click the panel, select add to panel, look for keyboard indicator
<katharos> cabrioleur, it's a bt878 and i added it after i installed ubuntu, when i used it before i magically had a /dev/video0 when i installed ubuntu
<r00723r0> cabrioleur: nVidia CK804.
<tonsofpcs> ah, thanks :)
<CoasterMaster> how can I measure how long it takes a program to run on my machine?
<biff420> what is the best way to convert a .jpeg to a .png in ubuntu?
<nickrud> katharos, try  sudo modprobe bt878 , see if the device shows up
<katharos> cabrioleur, i've tried following the instructions to load a module for it, but it invariably causes my maching to freeze when booting
<darkblue_B> CoasterMas: run fro the command line: time <cmd>
<nickrud> CoasterMaster, time <command>
<katharos> nickrud, nothing shows up
<CoasterMaster> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> katharos, ah, that's the module for it. I was kinda avoiding your question, but when you mentioned the device type, I said, well, why not?
<bobgill> What's the best method to run Windows XP from within Ubuntu?
<selig5> .
<katharos> nickrud, so you dont know how to add the module for it?
<Linuxchix0r> bobgill, a virtual machine like virtual box or vmwae
<nickrud> katharos, no. That's the right module if that's the right card. Does your card show up in lspci in a terminal?
<katharos> nickrud, year
<tonsofpcs> gah, how do i set up keyboard switchingA?
<katharos> nickrud, *yeah
<j_medic78> sorry if i didn't answer anything. got disconnected
<initx> anyone know if it's possible to "ban" modal dialogs in Gnome/GTK?
<bobgill> Linuxchix0r: thanks
<initx> i.e. make them all non modal, no matter what
<pvl> j_medic78, have you checkd if you card is supported?
<nickrud> katharos, someday I will buy a tv card, and then I'll actually know instead of make lame guesses
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: forcedeath.ko
<j_medic78> pvl: it's a supported card. It had been working fine for months. i don't get it
<cabrioleur> r00723r0: sorry, forcedeth.ko
<r00723r0> Aye, thanks.
<katharos> nickrud, that's ok, thanx
<cabrioleur> katharos: do you have any logs?
<EnderTheThird> Is there a .deb for the 169.07 nvidia driver yet?  I installed manually before, but every time I rebooted I had to reinstall the driver manually, which got old really fast.
<katharos> cabrioleur, i have no idea
<pvl> j_medic78, ok and did it randomly stop working? or did something change prior to it stopping
<sarah> hi when i install flash i get mdt failed flash plugin not installed
<cabrioleur> katharos: did you have any errors when you are trying to load the module manually?
<sarah> md4
<EnderTheThird> sarah, 32 or 64 bit?
<sarah> 32
<katharos> cabrioleur, i dont know where to look for the logs
<EnderTheThird> sarah:  did you use the ubuntu installer that comes up when you view a page that has flash?
<greentea> How i make ubuntu deskt 1 and desk 2 with different wallpaper?
<j_medic78> pvl: my comp just randomly decided not to deal with the internet anymore. the only thing I can think of that was different is that I recently installed virtualbox, and was using a vm with windows 2000 on the internet
<cabrioleur> katharos: open terminal and type "sudo modprobe bttv". It might hang, and it might not.
<cabrioleur> katharos: but It may show something valuable as well.
<sarah> nosudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> !brokenflash | sarah
<ubotu> sarah: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<pvl> j_medic78, ok gotcha. so you can't connect through LAN or wifi?
<sarah> yhx
<sarah> thx
<katharos> cabrioleur, i removed the files that were meant to add the module, so i'll put them back and then try that
<EnderTheThird> sarah:  you can also manually copy the file to your plugins folder and remove it when the official fix comes out
<j_medic78> pvl: nope. I can't connect through either. But I can see wifi networks
<EnderTheThird> sarah:  the file being libflashplayer.so that comes with the flash tar file you download from adobe
<Lapinux> anyone here use "linux32" app?
<wers> what folder contains rhythmbox's configuration files?
<Lagginator> hallo
<Arrick> hey all, I have a ubuntu 6.06.1 SERVER install running apache 2.0.55 and I need to get the mod_rewrite enabled on it, can someone tell me how, without telling me to check on apache.org?
<Lagginator> I need some halp
<Lapinux> Arrick: you might also try #apache
<Arrick> Lapinux: you want my responce from in there?
<Lapinux> lol
<Lapinux> probably not
<pvl> j_medic78, say, did u only try connecting to your own router? or have you tried another?
<Lagginator> can somebody tell me how long it takes ubuntu to install?
<Lapinux> anyone here running ubuntu 64bit know how one would go about getting flash plugin?
<Arrick> <user.here> Arrick: it's not the bot that has the docs, it's httpd.apache.org<Arrick> Apache version 2.0.55
<Arrick> <user.here> go there and browse, they should have docs for 2.0.x
<cabrioleur> Lagginator: 20-60 min, depends from hardware.
<Arrick> thats what I got in there Lapinux
<Lagginator> =/ mines been going about two hours
<cabrioleur> Lapinux: go to adobe website, they have it.
<katharos> cabrioleur, it doesnt appear to do anything
<nickrud> Arrick, http://josh.st/blog/2005/03/06/ubuntu-apache-and-making-mod_rewrite-happy
<Lapinux> cabrioleur: i dont see 64bit flash
<Arrick> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> Arrick, I haven't used it, but the comments were happy
<cabrioleur> Lapinux: there is no 64bit flash :-( but there is a wrapper
<j_medic78> pvl: only this router. It's not mine, and I don't have access to it. It's sort of like an internet cafe type setup. i was in a spot where i could plug into an ethernet cable for internet access, but I move around a lot!
<Lapinux> cabrioleur: linux32?
<cabrioleur> Lapinux: or you can install 32 bit firefox
<cabrioleur> katharos: check if it doesn't work now.
<jarrod__> is there a free alternative to freerite
<pvl> j_medic78, cuz sometimes this problem can be fixed with a simple reset of the router, but this doesn't seem to be the case. hold on a sec
<katharos> cabrioleur, there is still no /dev/video*
<jarrod__> is there a free alternative to spinrite**
<bundagan> i'm accessing a samba share, but it keeps bugging me for user name and passwd, the other maching is also ubuntu, after giving same user name and passwd (as the sharing machine), it opens the folder and says 'contents can not be displayed'
<Lapinux> cabrioleur: i just read where someone had to install 32bit firefox but then adobe flash failed to install because it checks the os, which says its 64bit, so he had to use "linux32" app to fool it, the thing is if i install linux32 app it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal which i need?
<horizxon> what line in sudoers would give my user account the ability to mount and umount without being prompted for a password? I tried "eddie ALL=NOPASSWD:mount,umount" but it didnt work
<katharos> cabrioleur, i think it will still hang on boot, but is there a way to get it to attempt to load the module without rebooting
<cabrioleur> Lapinux: install nspluginwrapper - it allows to install 32 flash in 64 firefox.
<cabrioleur> katharos: the module is loaded if you did the command I told you.
<horizxon> how would I script mounts?
<sarah> enderthethrid works :)
<atarinox> does anybody know why my volume control buttons on my Thinkpad no longer work after upgrading to Gutsy?
<Lapinux> cabrioleur: i checked synaptic, it says its installed... how do i use it?
<katharos> cabrioleur, oh.
<Lapinux> cabrioleur: or should it just work?
<EnderTheThird> Lapinux:  this script worked fine for me too:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<toplok> how to activate the ssh server in ubuntu ?
<EnderTheThird> sarah:  you got it working then?
<katharos> cabrioleur, shouldn't that mean there's a /dev/video0 ?
<toplok> I want to connect to my pc from another computer
<cabrioleur> Lapinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<sarah> ya
<Sepheebear> katharos: what's the output of `dmesg | grep bttv`?
<timfrost> toplok: you need to install the ssh-server package (openssh-server) on the machine you want to connect TO
<Sepheebear> katharos: does that say anything about which tuner your using?
<timfrost> !info openssh-server | toplok
<ubotu> toplok: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<tonsofpcs> anyone know how I change keyboard layouts?
<katharos> Sepheebear, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49935/
<atarinox> anybody know why my volume control buttons on my Thinkpad no longer work after upgrading to Gutsy?
<cabrioleur> katharos: atarinox check your keyboard \ shortcut preffs.
<pvl> any developers in here?
<toplok> thx!
<katharos> cabrioleur, i totally didn't understand what you just said
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I've just setup a CS server, and it's working fine. I want to load it as a service however, and it's not working out so well. I'm using screen, but when I log in to find the screen, or use the server, it doesn't find anything. As in, I make a screen script, and use rc.local to load it on boot. I see text on the actual monitor to the server (the script echo's the text), but no server. Is there something special I must do?
<Sepheebear> katharos: tuner type 4 is no tuner. should that be correct?
<cabrioleur> katharos: sorry for that, I messed up the message.
<katharos> Sepheebear, i dont know what you mean
<osmosis> these instructions dont seem to work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingInternetExplorer
<cabrioleur> katharos: lol, my isp is blocking pastbin :-) jokers.
<cabrioleur> katharos, check if you have /dev/vbi or /dev/vbi0
<Sepheebear> katharos: i mean the tv tuner type. did you set that manually or is that the autodetected value
<cabrioleur> Sepheebear: It's autodetected value.
<Sepheebear> katharos: what files have you edited to get this far? did you create an /etc/modprobe.d/bttv file to do this?
<king> anyone ever have any issues with network-admin and setting up a wireless connection manually (non-dhcp)
<katharos> cabrioleur, no, not there
<king> thing is driving me crazy
<katharos> Sepheebear, that's right
<katharos> Sepheebear, tho i had no idea what i was doing
<cabrioleur> katharos: so follow Sepheebear now, I'm going to sleep.
<Sepheebear> katharos: can you pastebin that
<horizxon> how do I allow other users to mount?
<horizxon> not just the root user
<osmosis> horizxon: maybe sudo
<osmosis> horizxon: or might be able to set that in the fstab
<katharos> cabrioleur, thanx
<katharos> Sepheebear, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49936/
<fantum13> Would anyone know how to send an arbitrary keycode to X?
<horizxon> these are samba shares of whcih the server and share are unknown to me at the time they will need to be mounted
<horizxon> I need a way to mount them without a prompt for a password
<tanlaan> I would like to use ubuntu as a file/media server for my compaq laptop running vista. I need help on how to do this
<crushin_> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<king> is it just me or is network-admin terrible?
<Sepheebear> katharos: ok i see 1st what type of card do you have again? and 2nd does your area use PAL or NTSC?
<twitch> how can I log an ubuntu computer into a windows domain?
<katharos> Sepheebear, PAL
<crushin_> tanlaan there is also an excellent utube video walkthru on samba setup
<katharos> Sepheebear, lspci says: Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<katharos> Sepheebear, the output of dmesg was correct it's a twinhand visionplus etc..
<king> perhaps i should be more specific, i can only get my wireless connections working in "roaming mode". whenever i try and use the manual configuration, i cannot seem to establish a connection with either of my two wireless nodes (one wep, one WPA)
<crushin_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<twitch> anyone know how to log an ubuntu computer to log into a windows domain??? any help would be nice..
<robertr67> hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar
<timfrost> !samba | twitch
<ubotu> twitch: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<osmosis> twitch: uhh...samba ?
<Sepheebear> katharos: the name of the card is twinhand?
<earthling> twitch: you can do file sharing using samba
<crushin_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<twitch> ok, thanx
<Sepheebear> katharos: card=113 - Twinhan DST + clones
<katharos> Sepheebear, yeah, Twinhan
<Hemebond> Anyone here using multiple monitors and Compiz?
<Sepheebear> katharos: ok so change that bttv card value to 114 and tuner should be something else
<katharos> Sepheebear, 4?
<Sepheebear> katharos: also comment out the i2c bits above
<jarrod__> "Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows" anyone think that linux and windows cooperating is an awsome pun??
<tuntun> How can I set apt-get to keep only the latest updates for use with APTonCD?
<tuntun>  I was wondering how I could download all the updates for gutsy for the purpose of offline updating multiple machines?
 * AK_Kenny is away: I'm busy
<crimsun> tuntun: aptoncd.
<katharos> Sepheebear, ok, i did that and then ran `sudo modprobe bttv` again and as far as i can tell nothing has changed
<Sepheebear> katharos: after you modprobe bttv check `dmesg`
<neil_d> tuntun: one thing that works is if you link all the '/var/cache/apt/archives' to the one place, and do the updates one at a time.  The first one downloads the rest skip that step.
<katharos> Sepheebear, it's says the same stuff it was saying before
<horizxon> I know its not good style, but how can I send the sudo password on the command line?
<horizxon> is it even possible?
<bruenig> horizxon, no
<bruenig> horizxon, if you want to be able to use sudo without a password, you need to edit the sudoers file with visudo
<horizxon> after editing, the changes should go into effect immmediately or would i have to restart something?
<JJHathoway> Probably a dumb question, but i cant seem to find a simple answer on the net....i just installed ubuntu server (LAMP, OpenSSH)  and i want to access the generic default web site that is loaded with apache
<JJHathoway> how do i do that
<horizxon> i put the line in the sudoers file ALL    ALL=NOPASSWD and it isnt giving me all powers
<Arrick> how the devil do I save a text file that is edited in vi and get out of it?
<nickrud> JJHathoway, point your browser at http://localhost
<neil_d> JJHathoway: have you tried http://127.0.0.1 ?
<nickrud> Arrick, :wq
<horizxon> Arrick, press escape then :wq
<earthling> Arrick: <Esc> : wq
<JJHathoway> nickrud:  i take it you mean from a different computer?
<nickrud> JJHathoway, your computer is also known as  localhost. you can use the 127.0.0.1   also
<pteague> theta or iota for the name of a dual-monitor desktop?
<JJHathoway> ok, maybe i need to back up, my server is connected to my router....the computer im on is connected to my router....im ssh'd in to my server to make modifications(or actually none to this point), but 127.0.0.1 should work?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone else have trouble with the 169.07 nvidia driver causing the computer not to boot with the driver working?
<byonix> can i still use feisty repositories if have upgraded my feisty to gutsy?
<nickrud> JJHathoway, no, you'd need to forward port 80 on your router, then use the public address of your router
<nickrud> JJHathoway, erm, both computers are on the same side of the router?
<JJHathoway> yes
<toplok> ubotu, can't find openssh-server, do I have to install it first using apt-get install ?
<nickrud> JJHathoway, then http://<numeric address of machine you want to see>
<toplok> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<neil_d> JJHathoway: use the IP of your server,  can you ping the server ?
<pteague> toplok> yeah, you need the server on the machine you're planning to ssh into
<katharos> Sepheebear, i still dont know why it would hang when booting
<JJHathoway> yes i can...im actually ssh'ed into it at the moment
<Arrick> nickrud: your first unsatisfied customer, it doesnt apply at all
<Arrick> the apache deal that is
<nickrud> Arrick, what doesn't? Oh, the mod_rewrite. Darn, thats strike nine hundred ninety three. I guess I gotta give up now :)
<JJHathoway> nickrud: putting http://192.169.0.101 (which is the address my router has for static dhcp for my server)
<JJHathoway> doesnt work for me
<nickrud> JJHathoway, no, use the same ip as you did to ssh
<JJHathoway> i do
<toplok> pteague, I al ready installed it doing apt-get install openssh-server, how to start it ? thx
<nickrud> JJHathoway, then your server is either firewalled, or not running
<Sepheebear> katharos: im not sure where its hanging. i would comment out every change you made to /etc/modprobe,d/bttv and readd them line by line or just start with the bttv and options lines to begin with
<neil_d> JJHathoway: have you done a restart of apache ?
<JJHathoway> neil_d:  nope, thats probably a good place to start
<pteague> toplok> should be able to /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Arrick> lol nickrud
<katharos> Sepheebear, ok, i'll try a reboot now and see if it hangs again.
<Arrick> it would be nice if apache would just help out nickrud, they pointed me to about 40 gigs of docs
<fotoflo> ack
<fotoflo> why is the ubuntu default apache.conf so ugly
<fotoflo> ?!?!\
<toplok> thx!
<nickrud> Arrick, yeah, I found a howto for mod_rewrite for drupal, but it was 2.2
<Sepheebear> katharos: "alias char-major-81 bttv" and "options bttv card=113 autoload=0 radio=0 tuner=1 pll=1"
<Arrick> lol nickrud
<nickrud> Arrick, and I just blindly followed it, and thankfully it worked.
<Arrick> lol
<JJHathoway> you are supposed to start it with a script correct?
<pteague> so ugly?
<nickrud> JJHathoway, sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<zeno> my computer always boots up at 1300mhz but can run at 1790mhz, in windows i use a utility to set it each time I load XP,.. is there a way to do this in ubuntu ?
<fotoflo> pteague: long and ugly
<Arrick> nickrud: how do I uninstall apache2 to make it so that it reinstalls with the default stuff?
<Nostahl> set it in bios
<Nostahl> zeno set your clock speed in bios
<pteague> Arrick> purge should do it
<Arrick> syntax?
<toplok> pteague,  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ] , but still can't login to my machine from another machine doing:
<nickrud> Arrick, depends on which apache version you installed, the prefork or worker or ...
<pteague> aptitude purge <package>
<Arrick> nickrud: apache2
<toplok> pteague, ssh root@192.168.0.15
<Arrick> thats the name of the package
<neil_d> JJHathoway: hows it going
<zeno> nostahl, ya, tried 1000 times from the bios, its borked.  its a AMD xp 2100 but will only boot up as a xp-1500..  setting it in windows works fine, need to do the same if I can in linux
<JJHathoway> without adding any thing to the LAMP installation.... and after restarting apache, shouldn't the web site at  /var/www/apache2-default load?
<Nostahl> flash your bios
<pteague> toplok> ah, no... you won't be able to ssh in as root... root login is disabled by default... you'll have to login as a normal user & then su/sudo
<Nostahl> maby they did an update to fix that for ya
<nickrud> Arrick, do  COLUMNS=255  dpkg -l 'apache*' | grep ii , you'll find the actual apache server you're running
<JJHathoway> still nothing...request is timing out
<zeno> nostahl, updated to the latest bios on several ocassions
<toplok> ok, thx
<BlaenkDenum> hey how can I apply 777 permissions to all files/folders on 'blah', chmod -R 777 blah/ ?
<horizxon> how do I change my system to allow a certain user to mount some drive without knowing what the drive is beforehand? what gives root the permissions to do this and no other user? what file should i edit?
<Borbus> Does anyone know any media player that has a pretty decent library (like amarok) but supports replay gain?
<zeno> any chance the cpu frequency can be set in ubuntu ?
<BlaenkDenum> hey how can I apply 777 permissions to all files/folders on 'blah', chmod -R 777 blah/ ?
<JJHathoway> BlaenkDenum:  yes
<BlaenkDenum> JJHathoway: thanks
<Arrick> ii  apache2                                                   2.0.55-4ubuntu2.2
<Arrick> nickrud: ^
<Arrick> and the utils and mpm
<neil_d> JJHathoway: I don't know you will probably have to look in the apache logs to see whats going on.
<Fritz> blaenk, be careful changing permissions.  777 is rarely needed
<v507> hello
<v507> i need help
<neil_d> JJHathoway: does it have something like 'get index.html' ?
<timfrost> toplok: if the remote system (192.168.0.15) is Ubuntu, you *won't* be able to ssh in as root by default.
<nickrud> Arrick, I get also apache2-mpm-prefork, that's the actual server I'm running. I'd purge that, and apache2.2-common
<v507> when i want to install, it said  Could not connect to id.archive.ubuntu.com
<JJHathoway> neil_d:  index.html is located in /var/www/apache2-default
<toplok> pteague, ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.15 port 22: Operation timed out. What to do ? :(
<Fritz> v507 - you are in the right place, assuming it is ubuntu related and not medical
<Arrick> nickrud: how to purge, it wasnt installed with aptitude
<v507> when i want to install, it said  Could not connect to id.archive.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Arrick, aptitude purge will do nicely
<neil_d> JJHathoway: but is there an entry in your access.log file for index.html ?
<v507> so how to install now??
<tonsofpcs> ok, so my system decided it wanted to die on me... I got it up and at a console, df shows Size and Used, but 0 Avail, Used is about 500 MB < Size.... any clue how I can fix this? fsck doesn't do much
<toplok> timfrost, thx! I can't also login as a user from another pc: ssh username@192.168.0.15
<v507> i have to wait.....
<Fritz> v507 - is your internet connection working on the live CD?
<pteague> toplok> do you have that port blocked? can you ping that server?
<v507> no
<v507> i allready install
<v507> yesterday everything is finr
<v507> yesterday everything is fine
<katharos> Sepheebear, well it didn't hang this time :)
<JJHathoway> neil_d:  where are the logs located?
<v507> i can install using apt-get easily
<katharos> Sepheebear, but still no /dev/video0
<v507> but today
<Fritz> v507 - you said you got this when trying to install - I think I missed what you are trying to install
<nickrud> JJHathoway, do you have lynx installed on the the machine you've ssh'd into?  If not, install it, it's a text browser, then point it at http://127.0.0.1 to see if apache is actually up
<v507> traceroute
<v507> emerald
<v507> and anything els
<v507> and anything else
<tonsofpcs> I just deleted 100 MB of files and it still says 0 FREE
<toplok> pteague, I have properly ssh into a lan pc. now from that pc I want to ssh to my pc
<Arrick> nickrud: that just rebuilds it with the current configs, i want it GONE so I can start fresh
<Greevous> When I manage my user groups, I see a list of about 50 groups because all of the groups keep repeating in the list. Why is this?
<Fritz> okay, do you know how to see what IP address you get when pinging id.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<v507> Err http://id.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libglitz1 0.5.6-1
<v507>   Connection failed [IP: 202.87.191.38 80]
<v507> thats the message
<nickrud> Arrick, purge removes any apache config files in /etc/apache2 . If there are any left, they were installed by other packages (like php)
<v507> Err http://id.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libglitz1 0.5.6-1
<tonsofpcs> is there a way to force [whatever] to recheck and recalculate free space?
<v507>   Connection failed [IP: 202.87.191.38 80]
<pteague> toplok> ah, & you have the ssh server running on your pc?  don't have a firewall blocking port 22?  hmm... not sure what else... you'll have to login via something other than root though
<Arrick> grrrr
<Sepheebear> katharos: i think you need a few more modules to get it to work with your card: modprobe dst && modprobe dvb_bt8xx
<WGGMk> Anyone familiar with VMWare Server MUI???? Ive tried the vmware forums and #vmware, but im not satisfied with the answer I found in the forums.. Anyone able to give it a stab??
<Arrick> nickrud: sites-enabled and everything are still the same
<Sepheebear> katharos: take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-153674.html
<timfrost> toplok: have you installed openssh-server in both places?  You need it on all the PC's that you want to connect TO.
<toplok> pteague, basically all I want is to copy a file from the remote lan pc to my machine. I have tried nautilus but fails to copy it
<lwells> Cool, HI all
<Fritz> v507 - first things first, have you refreshed your package list today?
<JJHathoway> nickrud: it appears to be running after installing lynx, gives the default index page
<Fritz> v507 - I am able to connect to that IP address without error
<toplok> timfrost, yes, its already running on both places
<byonix> can i still use feisty repositories if have upgraded my feisty to gutsy?
<v507> so
<nickrud> JJHathoway, then it's something in your network
<toplok> I wonder if I have to open port 22 (?) in ubuntu (my pc). How to open it ?
<v507> i ahve to refresh my package list??
<v507> how??
<timfrost> toplok: do you have the same user name on both PC's?
<Fritz> v507 - try running a simple "apt-get update" command in the console
<Fritz> you will need to use sudo or be root
<toplok> no. in the remote machine I logged in as root
<WGGMk> toplok: are you running a firewall?
<toplok> no, it is a private lan
<toplok> both pcs are there
<neil_d> JJHathoway: /var/log/apache I think
<JJHathoway> nickrud:  wait, maybe its not working, the page does not come up, i was wrong (doesnt come up with the lynx)
<WGGMk> toplok: then you shouldnt have to "open" port 22...
<v507> iĺl try
<katharos> Sepheebear, oooh, this looks like it might be really useful... (reading...)
<earthling> any good chatrooms for slackware?
<korosora> slackware?
<WGGMk> toplok: are you behind a route? or both PC's behind a router?? you would have to forward port 22 to the machine thats listening for ssh
<korosora> O_o
<Sepheebear> katharos: check it out and keep us posted but its all about loading the right modules
<toplok> both pcs are behind the router
<earthling> korosora: yes
<toplok> I can login from my pc to the other one...
<v507> Fritz,,
<v507> it just hang in 99% waiting for header
<WGGMk> toplok: what are you having an issue with then?
<nickrud> JJHathoway, I'm no apache guru, I just drop files in /var/www and let the default setup run.
<Fritz> v507, actually, it looks like I am not able to connect to the indonesian mirror
<v507> me too
<JJHathoway> nickrud: i got if finally
<timfrost> toplok: on each PC, can you connect to port 22 locally with 'telnet localhost 22', then CTRL-] and 'quit' - getting the SSH version string?
<toplok> the ping is not working from the remote pc to mine...
<v507> so..
<v507> what i have to do...??
<v507> just waiting??
<JJHathoway> thanks for your help, you to neil_d
<Fritz> one moment
<neil_d> JJHathoway: is it going ?
<JJHathoway> yeah
<WGGMk> toplok: so let me get this straight... you are using ssh from computer A to computer B and computer B cannnot ping computer A?
<neil_d> JJHathoway: what was it ?
<toplok> yes
<JJHathoway> me being up too long today....typed 192.169 instead of 192.168
<WGGMk> toplok: are you sure your pinging the correct IP?
<tarelerulz> I have been watching the boot up of ubuntu 7.10 and see the mta takes a lot of time up . How would I make Ubuntu not use it ?
<toplok> yes. it says "Host is down"
<neil_d> JJHathoway: easy to do, good to see it going.
<WGGMk> toplok: are you trying to ping your external or internal IP?
<JJHathoway> so now that i have a dedicated server up and running, you guys have any good ideas for what to play around with?  any cool server apps?
<v507> fritz,
<toplok> internal IP
<toplok> ping: sendto: Host is down
<WGGMk> toplok: have you tried pinging computer A directly from computer B (in other words, at the workstation)
<toplok> I do from my pc: ssh user@192.168.0.56 and get required for a password and login ok
<toplok> WGGMk, yes, it works
<neil_d> JJHathoway: ruby on rails is good to muck with.
<toplok> once I am into the remote pc, then I can't type my pc
<toplok> ping
<Fritz> v507, I believe that this problem will only affect backports, but I'm not positive without some additional information that I'll ask for in a private message
<JJHathoway> neil_d: am i better off trying to learn ruby, or php, or python for stuff
<neil_d> JJHathoway: I have a little website that gathers info on the server, load, temperatures etc.
<JJHathoway> neil_d:  and what exactly is ruby used for
<WGGMk> toplok: thats very odd... anyone else have some insight on this????
<v507> ok
<timfrost> toplok: that error seems to suggest that your PC is blocking traffic.  Have you installed a firewall package (firestarter, etc) on your PC?
<WGGMk> toplok: can you ping the external IP thru ssh on computer B?
<neil_d> JJHathoway: I like python, and php, perl is good to know but tricky
<Pengo-lx> Anyone know why the liveCD installer's partition editor can't see my software raid volume i setup with MDADM?
<toplok> WGGMk, going to try it...
<JJHathoway> neil_d: is ruby just another scripting language, it seems it is not as common
<Fritz> v507 - did you get my private message?
<v507> yes
<v507> did u get mine
<Fritz> no, I didn't
<xenthro> I have a problem with qBittorrent. When I start it up (it worked before) it crashes with "Segmentation Fault." I made another system user and the app worked fine. I have purged qbittorrent and all its dependencies 4 times. How do I make it work?
<timfrost> Pengo-lx: because there isn't room on the CD for everything.  Use the alternate install CD, which is supposed to support RAID
<v507> i have to register first???
<Pengo-lx> timfrost: can i get it to work via an apt-get install?
<Fritz> no, that shouldn't require registration
<neil_d> JJHathoway: yes! ruby and  ruby on rails (RoR) is a site template system.
<WGGMk> toplok: also try logging into computer A with ssh from computer B and pinging computer A's internal IP
<v507>  deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<v507>  deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<v507>  deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<v507>  deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<v507>  deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<v507>  deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<v507>  deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
<v507>  deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
<v507>  deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<v507>  deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<v507>  deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
<WGGMk> !pastebin v507
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin v507 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<v507>  deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
<v507>  # deb http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<v507>  # deb-src http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<WGGMk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<warriorforgod> !pastebin | v507
<ubotu> v507: please see above
<v507> thats it
<neil_d> JJHathoway: for websites it seems the PHP and Perl are the main languages.
<vijayakumar> Cd
<toplok> yes, going to do those tests, many thx for your help
<Fritz> v507, I was trying to have you message that to me to avoid flooding the channel
<timfrost> Pengo-lx: I don't know what package(s) would be needed
<richd> anyone know how to list my installed fonts?
<Fritz> in any case, it appears that more of those lines use the indonesian specific server than I thought
<richd> not something like, arail
<georg1> hi, I would like to ask for some support
<richd> but long and full of * and -
<v507> sorry
<xenthro> Is there a way to completely purge a package and every single dependency and configuration file it/they have touched?
<JJHathoway> neil_d:  yeah, ill probably spend my time with those and learning xml style sheets or whatever, my server is an old computer so probably wont be able to do much cool multimedia serving
<neil_d> JJHathoway: there are a number of pre built for forums and blogs etc.
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | georg1
<ubotu> georg1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fritz> with id.archive.ubuntu.com unreachable, you could either switch to a different country's server or wait and hope they resolve the issue quickly
<richd> xenakis: yes
<Fritz> I'm sure they are actively trying to bring that server back
<extracted> when ever i use open office to type an essay then take it some where to print it on a computer that is running windows  I always get tons of formatting errors :(
<georg1> I am looking for a mail server tht I couls intall to ubuntu and download wmail s from gmail and other remote mail server
<v507> how to switch it Fritz??
<richd> xenthro: instead of choosing remove package, choose purge package
<xenthro> richd i have done that
<JJHathoway> so a note on security... are the default settings for LAMP pretty good
<neil_d> JJHathoway: A webserver for just a couple of uses is very light on CPU usage, it will do most multi-media stuff.
<webspiderus> can anyone help me install the drivers for nVidia 7900 GT? I've tried using the Restricted Drivers Manager route, I've tried downloading the drivers from nvidia's website, but either way, ubuntu only boots into low-graphics mode and I can only get a max resolution of 800x600
<richd> and are other packages using some of the same files? it would be unfair to affect another package that doesn't depend on the first
<WGGMk> georg1: i believe fetchmail would be something your looking for
<Madpilot> JJHathoway, yes, but it depends what you're running.
<xenthro> richd the old settings are still there... I just dont know which config file leftover
<digitalsky> hello. anyone here got experience with mediatomb + ps3?
<v507> how to switch to a different country server??
<georg1> can I retrieve afterwoods the emails with outlook or evolution
<JJHathoway> Madpilot: any more elaboration on that?
<horizxon> do you always have to specify the device you want to allow users to be able to mount in the fstab? what if i wanted to enable all mounts of type smbfs?
<richd> xenthro: ummm, reinstall? haha, that's not helpful i know...
<Fritz> v507, choose "System -> Administration -> Software Sources"
<Fritz> then choose a different option in the "Download From" box
<WGGMk> georg1: that would be a server setting for gmail i believe.. you would have to have a function that would keep a copy on the server. i would be lying if i told you that its possible
<Madpilot> JJHathoway, just that the more you're running, the more likely a vulnerability will crop up. A basic LAMP box is pretty solid, though.
<richd> xenthro: sorry, but anything past purge is beyond my tech support for irc right now
<georg1> gmail has a pop access so
<Fritz> v507 - you are looking for this screen - http://www.fsckin.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/software-sources-select-other.png
<initx> that's a server setting in gmail, you can choose to keep, delete, or archive
<richd> I am off to bed
<richd> BYE!
<xenthro> richd bye
<neil_d> JJHathoway: is your server available from the internet ?
<JJHathoway> Madpilot: the more meaning apps/sites/etc or the longer i run
<Led-Hed> anyone awake out there?
<v507> iĺl try it
<Madpilot> JJHathoway, more apps, generally
<v507> thanks
<imaginator> I'm trying to get a device driver to work.  is there a good kernel-related channel for debugging drivers (perhaps specifically for Ubuntu)?
<JJHathoway> neil_d: im assuming by default LAMP is not?  i havent made any changes really
<webspiderus> can anyone help me install the drivers for nVidia 7900 GT on ubuntu 7.10? I've tried using the Restricted Drivers Manager route, I've tried downloading the drivers from nvidia's website, but either way, ubuntu only boots into low-graphics mode and I can only get a max resolution of 800x600
<georg1> so any pop3 access relay could work?
<WGGMk> georg1: again, retrieving mail from another server is a process im not too familiar with, but i do know fetchmail can do retrieve the mail for you. if im not mistaken, i think postfix can as well
<imaginator> webspiderus: FWIW I've had bad experiences with the restricted driver manager's driver choices.
<Fritz> led-hed, is that a rhetorical question?
<Led-Hed> I'm new to Ubuntu/Debian and have installed 7.10 Server.  I have set a few IPTABLE rules but they dont survive a reboot. What is the Ubuntu way to make them survive?
<neil_d> JJHathoway: it probably isn't, assuming you are using DSL, you can check, I like the firewall test at www.grc.com called shields up.
<imaginator> webspiderus: for instance with my machine Ubuntu was using a newer driver, instead of the legacy driver from Nvidia.
<WGGMk> georg1: i would assume so, but as for keeping a message on the server to be able to retrieve it with multiple clients woudl be a gmail setting i believe
<georg1> I was thinking for a opensource mail server, any ideas?
<imaginator> webspiderus: the end result was that the display and 3D acceleration worked until I rebooted.  So I think you're probably better off just using nvidia's utility.
<sketzski> wow lots of people out there tonight. i have a question about rhythmbox and ipods anyone out there have any pearls of wisdom for me>
<WGGMk> georg1: to host your own mail server??? i use postfix, its relativly easy to manage with webmin
<webspiderus> imaginator: well, neither one works, unfortunately. both end up giving me low-graphics mode
<Led-Hed> georg1, Dovecot is easy and works well
<imaginator> webspiderus: does xrandr list anything above 800x600?
<georg1> WGGK thanks
<webspiderus> imaginator: nope
<WGGMk> georg1: sorry i couldnt give you more information
<sketzski> does anyone know how to get playlists to sync with ipods in rhythmbox. i can drag songs over and they sync but not playlists
<Led-Hed> WGGMk, postfix doesn't do POP3
<WGGMk> Led-Hed: thanks for the info, georg1: did you catch that message???
<Shpook> Ugh, just finished an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, and now I have no sound. lspci returns my audio device, but aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found..."   anyone run into this?
<AgentHeX> would anyone be able to recommend first-hand the addition of gentoo-proposed repositories?  i understand these are unreleased (i.e. beta), but is there a way to tell what packages are stable *enough*
<AgentHeX> er...  first mistake.  s/gentoo/ubuntu
<Onyx> is there a way i can increase the size of my main linux partition and shrink my windows partition without losing data?
<imaginator> webspiderus: does your xorg.conf have an "800x600" mode listed, and does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have anything about the modes or loading that would indicate the driver isn't working?
<Fritz> led-hed - what tool are you currently using to set IPtables rules?
<Led-Hed> georg1, you will need both postfix & dovecot. Or any other combination but postfix and dovecot work well together
<Led-Hed> Fritz, the command line?
<krzulu> Onyx: Usually gparted can do that for you
<Fritz> so you are using the iptables command directly?
<Led-Hed> Fritz, yes
<Onyx> krzulu: Should I be scared of 'usually'?
<AgentHeX> Onyx: look at "gnome partition editor"
<borlandc> hello
<webspiderus> imaginator: my xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49938/ - it has no modes listed at all .. but no, Xorg.0.log doesn't have anything about the modes or loading that seems to indicate (at least to me) that the driver isn't working
<Fritz> led-hed - that is what I use, I haven't experienced a problem
<borlandc> hey guys
<borlandc> im new here
<borlandc> i mean new to ubuntu and IRC
<Led-Hed> Fritz, so your ruleset survives a reboot?
<georg1> i will try postfix & doveco and I will see, thanks!!!!:)
<AgentHeX> borlandc: not to be mean, but, "and...?"
<WGGMk> georg1: ok, someone just said postfix doesnt do POP3 btw
<imaginator> webspiderus: what did you use to create your initial xorg.conf?
<Fritz> led-hed, yes - it is possible that this behavior has changed, I set up my server with edgy
<imaginator> webspiderus: oops nevermind I see that nvidia-xconfig generated it
<AgentHeX> does anyone use the ubuntu-proposed repository for synaptic?
<Led-Hed> Fritz, humm.  so I assume you have an Init script that does an iptables-save / iptables-restore.  would you mind pastbining me the init script?
<Eyemean_> hi can anyone recommend a good player for downloaded flv files pls?
<neil_d> JJHathoway: If your server isn't visible from the internet, and you trust whoever has local access, you can install anything you like on your server.  My sever does a lot more than just a webpage.
<eHome> update manager is in the middle of downloading, what happens if i exit ubuntu? will the download keep and re-use last download ?
<georg1> what about doveco
<imaginator> webspiderus: I generated my xorg.conf for my nvidia card by using: X -configure ; sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then I edited the xorg.conf to disable dri, enable glx, and change the driver from nv to nvidia
<Led-Hed> georg1, Dovecot does IMAP & POP3
<imaginator> webspiderus: that may actually require sudo X -configure  (I don't remember exactly)
<georg1> ok, iwill try this also
<borlandc> damn
<webspiderus> imaginator: ok, thanks - I'll try that out
<Fritz> led-hed - actually I must have created that script at the time and forgotten about it - it is owned by my user
<Fritz> led-hed - I found a forum post with a newer script in it - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19106.html
<borlandc> join
<Led-Hed> ok then I'm not the odd man out.  Thanks
<borlandc> JOIN channel
<borlandc> what kinda channel ?
<imaginator> webspiderus: a little more context; the nv driver is what comes with X.org.  nvidia is the proprietary driver
<gary4gar> i get this error when i try to install some thing via cron. the package gets downloaded but it isn't installed ;x, http://pastebin.ca/836168
<deemt> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<BehiiMehii> When I try to force a mount on my external HDD, I get "mount: only root can do that"
<Fritz> led-hed - it is probably safer to use that file instead of mine, mine has no comments and I'm not entirely sure where it came from
<Led-Hed> georg1, Postfix is an MTA (Mail Transfer Agent) SMTP.  Dovecot is a MDA (Mail Delivery Agent), and Thunderbird/Outlook are MUA (Mail User Agent)  You need all 3
<WGGMk> If I enable the root account by setting a password for it... How can I disable it so that its like it was NEVER enabled (or password was never set)
<BehiiMehii> How do I fix that?:/
<Led-Hed> Fritz, thanks and noted
<Fritz> behii - simply preceed your mount command with "sudo"
<BehiiMehii> Ah, thank you
<georg1> led-hed, ok thanks
<Led-Hed> np
<BehiiMehii> Installed this thing hours ago, and still don't know what I'm doing :/
<gary4gar> i get this error when i try to install some thing via cron. the package gets downloaded but it isn't installed ;x, http://pastebin.ca/836168
<Fritz> FYI - "sudo" is "Do as Superuser (root)"
 * AgentHeX throws caution to the wind and allows ubuntu-proposed.
<Fritz> gary - this error means that the package is asking questions during installation that cron can't answer
<BehiiMehii> Fritz: when I try to open it, I get "Unable to mount the volume 'SimpleDrivePS'." Any idea?
<regreth> Hay gusy!
<SuperQ> regreth: ahoy!
<gary4gar> Fritz, but i used apt-get -y install <package name>, so whats is it asking?
<Fritz> gary - you can add the "y" flag to the apt-get install command to assume yes to all prompts, this isn't advisable
<webspideru1> imaginator: what exactly did you mean by disable dri, enable glx? i.e. which part of xorg.conf would I change for that?
<Fritz> gary - in that case, I'm not sure. . .
<Fritz> Behii - is this a usb drive?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: you would have to pre-seed answers with debconf
<SuperQ> gary4gar: why are you doing install via cron anyway?
<Fritz> my bad "y" is for assuming yes  just to the "confirm install" question
<SuperQ> yea
<SuperQ> debconf questions are separate
<gary4gar> SuperQ, for scheduling
<imaginator> webspideru1: under Section "Modules"
<imaginator> err "Module"
<SuperQ> gary4gar: I'm still confused
<webspideru1> imaginator: it says Load "glx" and Load "dri", among others .. do I then just take out the Load "dri"?
<Fritz> behii - also, what command exactly are you running to mount the drive?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: intalling new packages is not something you normally cron
<imaginator> webspideru1: just take out the Load "dri"
<SuperQ> gary4gar: what is the problem you're trying to solve?
<lonejack> Hi, yesterday has been happened me a strange thing. I tryed to force load skype on autoboot (crontab @reboot /usr/bin/skype), after reboot, the system send to gui an error(due to the skype load in that manner). I removed the crontab, but, after that moment, somethings are chenged on my desktop, for example: the exit icon on top left position, originally red, now is changed... How can I reset the desktop conf? Thank you
 * syc_ brb, ngopi dulu
<gary4gar> SuperQ, i wanted to schedule package installation & updating my UBuntu box for the night, as in night my ISP gives free downloads, which are otherwise chargeable.
<Myrtti> lonejack: are you seriously launching gui apps like that from crontab?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: ohhhh
<JimmyDee> anyone know why eve-online would say I have no openGL support with ati and the restricted drivers?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: apt-get -d -y intsall
<SuperQ> gary4gar: that will prep the downloads
<muaddib> Ok question. I just upgraded my machine with more memory to a total of 8 gig. Unfortantely the default generic kernel doesn't have High Mem support. I am contemplating either recompiling the kernel with the generic config and adding high mem or moving to the server kernel
<v507> bye guys
<SuperQ> gary4gar: then you can do the install from the apt cache in the day without downloading
<muaddib> I would like to hear opnions of doing either 2 if their our any
 * syc_ tiada yg seindah secangkir kopi dan suara distorsi gitar blues
<JimmyDee> muaddib: so whats the question?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: after apt-get -d is done, you can just remove the -d and do the normal install
<gary4gar> Myrtti, yeah..i launch gui apps from Cron
<imaginator> webspiderus: the long Nvidia README for their drivers that installs into /usr/share/doc/NVIDIX... has more information.
<gary4gar> SuperQ, -d is for?
<SuperQ> --download-only
<muaddib> JimmyDee: what is the negative of doing either too
<JimmyDee> muaddib: server kernel works well
<yamabushi334> hi
<gary4gar> SuperQ, but that means double work, can't i do this in one shot ?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: it does everything apt-get would do, up to the actual install process
<muaddib> JimmyDee: I heard that based on the default options of the server .config desktop performance can be somewhat slow when using the .generic kernel
<SuperQ> gary4gar: it's not really double work
<Myrtti> lonejack: how about system > preferences > sessions?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: if you have a lot of servers, you can grab the debconf answers from a template machine
<muaddib> JimmyDee: so from a performance standpoint their is no noticible difference
<imaginator> do any of you notice that Ogle-0.9.2 doesn't build with Ubuntu's gcc-4.1, but does build with 3.3?  It seems to be a compiler bug where it thinks an assignment is a declaration.
<yamabushi334> guys i have a couple questions once your done with this convo
<muaddib> JimmyDee: Also does the server config support the commercial NVIDIA driver
<SuperQ> gary4gar: apt-get upgrade rarely asks questions, but install does for some packages
<gary4gar> SuperQ,yeah it is, first what package i have to install have to be set in crontab & then in morning i again have to remove them from crontab, install manually  :(
<Fritz> tamabushi - the conversation never ends
<Fritz> er, yamabushi
<lonejack> Myrtti: I tryed. Now I understand that isn't possible. That's what happen to give admin permission to everybody. For your knowledge I thought many times before to put here my message....
<yamabushi334> well done helping him
<gary4gar> SuperQ, template machine, i got a standalone box here :S
<SuperQ> gary4gar: heh, I don't consider that work :)
<zhancan1> flash is not work.who can help me ?
<SirFunk> hey, is there a tool in ubuntu for dumping ext filesystems? (sort of like xfsdump) ?
<muaddib> JimmyDee still there?
<Fritz> yamabushi, what is your question?
<gary4gar> SuperQ, then you must be some Sysadmin in some MNC :p
<krzulu_> Does anyony know any WLAN adapters (USB) that actually WORK well ? I would really like a list or something ?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: actually, if you ran the install already
<Fritz> zhancan1 - you should be prompted to install flash the first time you visit a flash site in firefox
<SuperQ> gary4gar: the package files should be there unless you ran apt-get clean
<SuperQ> gary4gar: you could just re-process the install right now
<SuperQ> gary4gar: and find out what debconf questions it's asking
<webspideru1> imaginator: hm ... I *think* I followed what you said, but I still seem to be going into low-graphics mode .. here's my current xorg.conf file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49941/. does that look like what yours did?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: seriously, it's asking questions for a reason
<gary4gar> SuperQ, yeah i know that, they are stored in /var/apt/cache
<yamabushi334> ok guys i have a problem
<SuperQ> yep
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello. Is there a way to change my mouse settings? Right now it is like X isn't picking up all my clicks and movements very quickly. If I click to re-size a window it seems to always drop it, same with moving a window, click to move and it drops it about 1/4" later .. help?
<gary4gar> SuperQ, i did install manually, no questions asked :o
<lonejack> Myrtti: now understand, was easy.
<SuperQ> gary4gar: weird, what package?
<imaginator> NineTeen67Comet: what kind of mouse is it?
<gary4gar> SuperQ, nothing special some random packages, wait lemme pull out the list :)
 * NineTeen67Comet and Sys/Pref/Mouse isn't doing it .. Logitech Wireless Lazer (MX5000 I think)
<BehiiMehii> So anyone have a solution to my problem?
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: ^
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: I remember a few years ago there was a way to get more pulses per second in xorg.conf but I've totally forgotten how to do that.
<gary4gar> SuperQ, it was DNSmasq, samba etc
<imaginator> NineTeen67Comet: is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf using Option "Protocol" "auto" and Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  ?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: I wonder if aptitude could fake the input
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: lemme peek ..
<gary4gar> SuperQ, yeah i think aptitude should work, lemme dig up, thanks for pointer :)
<imaginator> NineTeen67Comet: also, the way you probably did it years ago was with the xset utility.
<SuperQ> gary4gar: yea, no problem
<zhancan1> see many people talk,i hear my english is not good.so i decision to study english work hard.!!!!!
<imaginator> NineTeen67Comet:  xset m is used to change the acceleration and threshold, but out of the box it shouldn't be needed :)
<jube> hi all. are there any known problems with a linux (ubuntu) open-iscsi initiator and an opensolaris iscsi target (zfs shareiscsi=on)?
<j_medic78> i was on here earlier and got disconnected. my problem was that my comp lost access to internet, and even after a clean reinstall of feisty, i cannot connect to wireless networks. i can see them, but can't connect. i dual boot w/ Vista, and wireless works fine. i have an intel pro wireless 3495 and broadcom 440x 10/100 controller
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: No I edited xorg.conf manually (back in my Gentoo days) .. It wasn't auto but ImPS/2 and Device was /dev/input/mice ..
<patrick_> im running 7.10 on my laptop and when i try to view videos in firefox, nothing comes up
<patrick_> what should i do?
<gary4gar> SuperQ, found something, still not what i was looking for but it would be quite help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<imaginator> NineTeen67Comet: I'm not certain, but ImPS/2 may be the wrong protocol
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: I changed it to auto .. maybe that'll work .. Dunno .. Then again maybe it is just this thing is a year old and has many many miles on it .. :-/
<imaginator> "auto" may something to try
<NineTeen67Comet> lemme restart gdm and see if the mouse changes . brb
<WGGMk> If I enable the root account by setting a password for it... How can I disable it so that its like it was NEVER enabled (or password was never set)
<Myrtti> lonejack: goodiegood
<Myrtti> !root > WGGMk
<SuperQ> gary4gar: hrm, i found something that might help
<webspideru1> imaginator: sorry to bother you again, but did you see my message?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: debconf should fall back to Noninteractive, not Teltype
<SuperQ> gary4gar:
<imaginator> webspideru1: no bother.  I didn't see your message.
<SuperQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/130519
<Myrtti> WGGMk: I think the wiki page has instructions
<webspideru1> imaginator: hm ... I *think* I followed what you said, but I still seem to be going into low-graphics mode .. here's my current xorg.conf file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49941/. does that look like what yours did?
<zhancan1> :-(
<imaginator> I'll take a look webspideru1
<WGGMk> Myrtti: on how to enable (change what i need) and disable the root account?
<imaginator> webspiderus: what kind of monitor do you have?
<webspiderus> dell fp2001
<imaginator> ok what's the peak resolution on that?
<webspiderus> imaginator: 1600x1200
<gary4gar> SuperQ, so its a bug, damm i am having a bug holidays here, first my video drivers, then sound, then some bug in pidgin, then some ubiquity & now this :o, still thanks :)
<lonejack> Myrtti: I don't know exactly what you mean but I agree...
<SuperQ> gary4gar: apt-get install debconf-doc and read man 7 debconf
<SuperQ> gary4gar: there is a section on Unattended Package Installation
<imaginator> webspiderus: I'm looking for an xorg.conf option I used when I ran into a similar problem years ago
<bbengs> WTF!!!
<Myrtti> WGGMk: please tell me first why you need the root
<bbengs> I thought that UBUNTU was supposed to be easy to use
<bbengs> I need some help
<WGGMk> Myrtti: i need to change host configuration files with VMWare Server MUI.. only root can do these changes
<bbengs> with ati drivers, tuner cards adn the like
<bbengs> can anybody help me out?
<mpathy> bbengs: be polite.. whats your problem
<gary4gar> !ask | bbengs,
<ubotu> bbengs,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lonejack> GREAT UBUNTU COMMUNITY - I'm happy to be here!!!!
<bbengs> thanks
<bbengs> okay
<ploom> me too, lonejack
<Myrtti> WGGMk: and sudo doesn't cut it?
<SuperQ> gary4gar: woot!
<ploom> ubuntu rules
<SuperQ> gary4gar: got it: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<SuperQ> gary4gar: put that in your cron script
<WGGMk> Myrtti: there's no such thing as sudo... its a web based manager tool for VMWare Server... cant login with sudo
<nuGzthk> hi i need help, i formatted my HD and when i try to install ubuntu i get errors that it block sb_bread please pm me or say thanks
<bbengs> I have 7.10 up and running, i was having trouble getting a TV tuner to play on my PC.  Now my ATI driver for my All-in-wonder 9600 will not let me keep my display settings to 1024/768, it keeps changing to 800/600
<Myrtti> WGGMk: I'm pretty sure there's a config file someplace
<nuGzthk> hi i need help, i formatted my HD and when i try to install ubuntu i get errors that it block sb_bread please pm me or say thanks
<imaginator> webspiderus: I seem to recall a DisablePreferredMode that I used years ago, but it doesn't seem to be listed
<ompaul> nuGzthk, you say you formatted, what tool did you use to format it?
<Myrtti> WGGMk: that you can modify to have it use some other user than root
<gary4gar> SuperQ, thanks a TON!, i should put it where in crontab?, and how?
<mpathy> Hi there.. I want to know something about the meta-packages, in the description there is noted " It is (also) used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<WGGMk> Myrtti: ive searched for it, ive asked in #vmware and looked on the forums.. the solution that everyone keeps driving at is enabling root.. i already know how to enable it... i just want to know how to disable it
<ismael__> hello
<mpathy>  - but I definitely don't need some of the packages that are in ubuntu-desktop for example. How does it help to ensure proper upgrades? I cant see any script inside the debs
<bbengs> anybody?
<ompaul> !pm | nuGzthk
<ubotu> nuGzthk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nuGzthk> sorry
<gary4gar> bbengs, did you install ATI drivers?
<imaginator> webspiderus:  try this under Section "Monitor"  :  Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"
<Myrtti> WGGMk: the rootsudo wikipage should have the info
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: passwd -l or some such thing
<SuperQ> gary4gar: something like this should work
<WGGMk> Myrtti: im very hesitant in taking this action, but honestly if you know how to disable root login as if I never touched it.. id be pleased if you could help me. But id rather not go thru the motions of explaning it if its not getting me anywhere
<bbengs> gary4gar:  yup, and reinstalled via the restrided driver manager
<SuperQ> gary4gar: 0 0 * * * DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install foo
<ompaul> nuGzthk, you say you formatted, what did you use to format it?
<mpathy> bbengs: All I know is that the All-In-Wonder graphic cards sucks sometime, in stuff like tv, but that problem is very basic stuff..
<WGGMk> Myrtti: alright, then disregard most of that last message.. thanks mate.. appreciate it
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: yeah, passwd -l root will do it
<SuperQ> gary4gar: if it's a one-time job, you could use an "at" job instead of cron :)
<WGGMk> tonyyarusso: will disable root account as if it was a fresh install?
<Myrtti> WGGMk: ;-) sure
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: yup
<bbengs> mpathy: great to hear that it is basic, where does a newbie start?
<imaginator> webspiderus: and if that doesn't work add:  Modes "1024x768"  in Subsection "Display"
<WGGMk> tonyyarusso: much apprecaited
<gary4gar> SuperQ, yeah, thats a better idea i think
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: or any other account you need to lock out for a while :P
<imaginator> webspiderus:  err rather 1280x1024 or whatever you prefer
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: Dang, doesn't seem to have helped with the "auto" feature .. I'm bout to head to some people's for dinner so can't mess with it . but thanks for your time.
<WGGMk> tonyyarusso: this wont lock accounts with "sudo" privileges as well will it?
<abhi_>  can anyone tell me how to enable USB networking on Ubuntu?
<gary4gar> bbengs, whats does "glxinfo |grep rendering " say
<nuGzthk> ompaul do you mean what kind of file ? like fat and nstf?
<imaginator> NineTeen67Comet: also checkout the man 4 mouse.  Maybe that will help
<marsmissions> I'm looking to learn C++, anybody have any suggestions on where to start?
<theQ_linux> Hi. I have win and linux on a machine. i formatted the linux partition. now grub is giving me an error and won't run. can i kill grub and let my win run without reinstalling linux first?
<mpathy> bbengs: For a english person I would say wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com, for germans there is a nearly perfect ubuntuusers.de ;)
<NineTeen67Comet> imaginator: oh yeah . never thought about the man pages for the mouse its self .. lol
<ompaul> nuGzthk, no, how did you do this, was it with an install CD or something?
<gary4gar> marsmissions, join ##c
<bbengs> gary4gar:   Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbengs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbengs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbengs> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<bbengs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbengs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbengs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbengs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: no - it sets the hash of the root user's password in /etc/shadow back to *, which is impossible to achieve with the algorithm used for such things, therefore making there not be any password that works for that account
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: your user has their own entry and is not affected
<ompaul> bbengs, I will remove your mute in a few moments don't paste in the channel use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<abhi_> can any one tell me how to set up USB networking on Ubuntu? i want to enable a TCP/IP link b/w my handheld and PC.
<abhi_> i tried insmod usbnet but it didn't work
<WGGMk> tonyyarusso: sorry for the redundant questions, but the password being * is how root is setup on a completely fresh install correct?
<imaginator> abhi_: insmod is rather primitive.  You may have more luck with modprobe
<gary4gar> bbengs, see always paste the output in pastebin, Please don't flood the channel ;)
<ompaul> abhi_, you might like to try sudo modprobe usbnet
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: yep
<abhi_> ompaul it didn't give me any out put?
<Administrator_> ...
<mpathy> nobody knows something about the right work of the metapackages when it comes to upgrades? I want to deinstall some apps like Evolution, Tomboy etc. but dont want to break with some kind of upgrading stuff if it depends on ubuntu-desktop for example!
<WGGMk> tonyyarusso: very much appreciated. not that i dont trust ya, but im gonna head to the wiki page and do a bit of reading before i take this route. thanks for the reference Myrtti i appreciate it
<tonyyarusso> WGGMk: absolutely :)
<Myrtti> WGGMk: np, part of the "job"
<theQ_linux> Hi. I have win and linux on a machine. i formatted the linux partition. now grub is giving me an error and won't run. can i kill grub and let my win run without reinstalling linux first?
<nuGzthk> ompaul yes it was with a cd
<WGGMk> Myrtti: maybe one day ill be versed enough in Linux/Ubuntu that it will be my.. ummm 'job'
<mpathy> How about two international ubuntu support channels, one for beginner questions, another for advanced topics?
<Nostahl> whats a good dvd player for me to get
<ompaul> abhi_, I said like to try ;-)     if it gave out to you then I would be worried
<Administrator_> theQ_linux, use windows install cd
<j_medic78> i was on here earlier and got disconnected. my problem was that my comp lost access to internet, and even after a clean reinstall of feisty, i cannot connect to wireless networks. i can see them, but can't connect. i dual boot w/ Vista, and wireless works fine. i have an intel pro wireless 3495 and broadcom 440x 10/100 controller
<Nostahl> i want a player that has what it needs to actualy play the dvd's
<abhi_> ompaul: ok
<Myrtti> mpathy: they all start from here anyway
<CoasterMaster> mpathy, then we'd have all sorts of people go "Take it to the beginner's room" and things like that....
<Myrtti> Nostahl: vlc
<imaginator> j_medic78: does your dmesg indicate what's failing?
<Administrator_> ...
<mpathy> Myrtti: CoasterMaster: And the more advanced topics?
<ompaul> nuGzthk, was that a ubuntu install cd?
<horizxon> how do i run a bash script that prints out each command before doing them
<imaginator> Nostahl: what do you mean?  are you looking for a DVD drive for your computer compatible with Ubuntu?
<nuGzthk> yes it was with an install cd
<webspideru1> imaginator: my internet connection seems to have died for a little bit .. did you say anything after you said you'll look for the xorg.conf option?
<Creed> horizxon, try #bash
<ompaul> horizxon, what you want to do is have "echo sometexthere which is the text you want printed out on the line" before every line to be executed
<imaginator> webspideru1: yes.
<CoasterMaster> mpathy, i suppose it really comes down to what are advanced topics....I mean I'm not the most advanced user of Ubuntu and I have tons of beginning questions, but I also know a few advanced things...it just seems to me that keeping everything in one place is a good idea
<imaginator> webspiderus:  try this under Section "Monitor"  :  Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"
<horizxon> is there a way to default it so that any command it executes is displayed first?
<Creed> horizxon, only way i know of is to edit the script and copy each line and add "echo" before one of each copied line
<ompaul> nuGzthk, at what point in the install did it give this error?
<imaginator> webspideru1: you may also need to manually specify the: Mode "1280x1024" under Subsection "Display"
<horizxon> ah i thought i remembered being able to do this with a command line but i couldnt find it anywhere in the man page
<webspideru1> imaginator: ok, thanks - I'll try that
<Administrator_> telnet ftp.ubuntu.org.cn
<timfrost> horizxon: 'set +x' will enable printing of commands as they are about to be executed
<r3n0c> hey, anybody use vlc before? and get it to stream media to the internet... not just somebody on your network?
<horizxon> thanks
<r3n0c> i wanted to try to use vlc as a poor man's apple tv
<Creed> r3n0c, you will have to open the port which you are streaming content on on your firewall or port forward it on your router.
<drkokoloko> hi everyone, where can I find good info about ARDOUR and Jack ? I have problems to get sound , though other applications do work... I am newbie to linux and I LOVE IT, I want to stay with it, but I need to be able to make sound recording  THANKS A LOT
<r3n0c> Creed, i mean in the actual setup, what would i do with the settings
<mylogic> how can I tell which usb slot my smartphone is plugged in to? (as far as /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1, etc)
<nuGzthk> ompaul , umm in the begining of the install and how do i install it , what option do i pick from the cd? the oem install?
<timfrost> horizxon: sorry try -x not +x
<Myrtti> mylogic: dmesg
<Myrtti> mylogic: or lsusb
<horizxon> ah yes
<r3n0c> Creed, would i just set the udp address to the public address? or do i have to setup an http?
<Pancakes> How do you mount an external harddrive?
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<imaginator> r3n0c: I haven't yet.  I was thinking about trying to stream to my nokia 770 (that runs Linux).
<Johnson> hey does anyone that use finch know how to get the buddy list to show up/ send an im
<Creed> r3n0c, leave the public address empty, that way it listens on all addresses and responds to all (even if youre behind a firewall/router)
<mylogic> Myrtti: I tried those, but they don't really say which one...
<Johnson> my buddy list has no buddies, to clarifiy
<Myrtti> Pancakes: the same way you mount all of them
<r3n0c> imaginator, ok, yea i was just trying to get it to work (for some reason i stoped getting wifi on my laptop) so i guess i'll just stop for now
<Myrtti> mylogic: mine shows in dmesg
<mylogic> Myrtti: lsusb gives me Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0bb4:0b51 High Tech Computer Corp.
<r3n0c> imaginator i got it to work on the local network, but couldn't get it to connect from a different one
<mylogic> Myrtti: well it kind of shows, but it says USB 4-2 ... how do I know if that's /dev/ttyusb0 or ttyusb1
<mylogic> ?
<Myrtti> mylogic: Nokia N95, /dev/ttyACM0
<mpathy> CoasterMaster: do you know something about the meta-packages and their exact role in upgrading? because I mostly deinstall evolution and tomboy and because of that also automatically ubuntu-desktop, but as I said, there is written " It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<bruenig> mpathy, just reinstall it before upgrade if it does indeed play that significant a role, meta-packages are dirty to begin with
<CoasterMaster> mpathy, from what I've seen it's ok to remove it, but you should re-install it before upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu
<ompaul> nuGzthk, you don't pick oem, and you could try to stick to one issue at a time,  the error you got to be of more use to you we would need the exact message, there are a couple of reasons, what kind of machine are you trying to install it on, are you trying to share it with another operating system
<user3243> hello
<Myrtti> !hi | user3243
<ubotu> user3243: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> the ubuntu devs need to work on forking apt to work with package groups instead of meta-packages
<bruenig> instead of nonsense like bulletproofx and so forth
<imaginator> what is bulletproofx?
<bruenig> not important
<imaginator> bruenig: nevermind I found it on the wiki
<ompaul> bruenig, if you feel this is a bug / or a feature you want you could write a spec or file a bug on launchpad.net and then participate in following it up
<user3243> ubuntu is fun
<user3243> it makes it easy to do things, i just wish it were a little faster
<bruenig> my bugs get ignored
<imaginator> user3243: what's slow for you with ubuntu?
<alemones> Hi guys, I have a problem that after apparently installing all plugins real player, etc., all what is real player doesnt appear in Firefox. Also Youtube videos are slow and the tools of the video are overlapped and look ugly, plus video window size doesn't seem to match ... Any clue?
<mpathy> CoasterMaster: hmm, but why? the exactly same on ubuntu-server, the metapackage includes "alsa*" packages, but who really needs installed alsa packages on his server at his housing provider?
<user3243> to be fair, it's not really slow, just not as fast as windows xp
<user3243> windows xp after a fresh install that is
<zero-9376> anyone here used the userful desktop multiplier, i need help enabling users to shutdown the system
<ompaul> bruenig, this is the support channel as you are aware, if your bugs are ignored and you have the option of forking ubuntu or working on them yourself to get to Free Software Heaven ;-)
<CoasterMaster> mpathy, i'm not sure...I don't use the server edition
<user3243> if theres any little tweaks i can apply i'd like that
<bruenig> alemones, you probably install gnash not adobe flash, you don't need real player, mplayer and (I think) totem can handle rm so it is a total waste of time to worry with realplayer proprietary stuff
<bruenig> installed*
<imaginator> alemones: I don't have that problem, but perhaps it's because I'm installed the flash plugin from adobe
<ompaul> user3243, so have you installed it?
<Creed> user3243, you can always try out different flavors of ubuntu, or hell even different distros to see which is up to speed and you still like :) Xubuntu is fairly quick.
<user3243> yes i have installed it
<Johnson> !finch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> user3243, what spec is the machine, chip / disk / ram /video ram
<user3243> i erased windows, dont need it anymore
<user3243> hooray for me
<mpathy> mpathy: ubuntu-desktop should also only include things everyone needs, like NetworkManager, but packages highly depending on personal taste like Evolution (and his bad IMAP support) shouldnt remove the meta
<user3243> core 2 2.2ghz 800mhz fsb 4mbl2, 170gb fujitsu 7200rpm, 2gb 667mhz, 128mb 8400M gs
<alemones> bruenig: do you mean I should install flash?
<wers> the slab menu looks weird on ubuntu. any idea why?
<user3243> ddr3 on that gpu
<user3243> but nvclock doesnt support it, blah
<ompaul> mpathy, launchpad.net is the place to file those issues - they may get won't fix attached but at least you will have addressed them
<user3243> thats one thing ill miss, ocing my gpu
<ompaul> !offtopic | user3243
<ubotu> user3243: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<j_medic78> >	imaginator: i'm still a noob really! all i've done is check the output of ifconfig and iwconfig. sorry for the late response, this satellite internet keeps kicking me off
<darkblue_B> ugh- 4+ hours in install treadmill.. it all seems so clear after the dust settles.. Use the install CD, choose Safe Graphics Mode, forget fancy partitions at first, just make the boot and swap, and install from the hardware that its going to run off of, no matter how close the boxes seem.. ugh
<msingh> can i update to the new tcl/tk?
<HelloTher> Hello can someone help me please?
<msingh> HelloTher, what's the problem
<alemones> gulp..my help left the chat.. here I go again  ::  have a problem that after apparently installing all plugins real player, etc., all what is real player doesnt appear in Firefox. Also Youtube videos are slow and the tools of the video are overlapped and look ugly, plus video window size doesn't seem to match ... Any clue?
<imaginator> j_medic78: open a terminal and try: dmesg | less     Some of that output may be about your wireless card driver.
<HelloTher> I can't load into the desktop of Kubuntu
<lwells> Is there power management in xubuntu??
<user3211> guys
<ompaul> !bootoptions | HelloTher
<ubotu> HelloTher: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<user3211> I got installation problem for warzone 2100, can anybody help me ?
<j_medic78> imaginator: i'll try it. i'm gonna have to log off vista and reboot to do it
<imaginator> j_medic78: ok, good luck :)
<Jordan_U> alemones, You are using gnash instead of flash, that is what is causing your youtube problems
<Johnson> hey does anyone in here now anything about finch? like how to log on. because for some reason by buddy list doesn't show up at all
<alemones> Jordan_U: thanks, what should I do?
<msingh> HellDragon, what desktop -- you mean X.orf?
<HellDragon> fluxbox
<msingh> sorry i meant that to HelloTher
<HelloTher> It says no resume image, doing normal boot. Then It asks me for my login details. But I want to go into the actual desktop
<Jordan_U> alemones, Open Applications -> Add / Remove, uncheck gnash and check flash ( make sure that it is showing all available applications at the top right )
<imaginator> HelloTher: it sounds like gdm or X isn't working for some reason
<isaacj87> hi all
<imaginator> HelloTher: if you login then you might try startx and see what happens
<HelloTher> Ok will try that thanks.
<isaacj87> can I just use wine "c:\blah\blah\blah.exe" as the command for a launcher I want to create?
<Lin1> hello ppl :)
<Jordan_U> alemones, Or from the terminal: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<isaacj87> or do I need to have a specific command?
<Lin1> is there a way to make the surround system to work???
<Jordan_U> isaacj87, Any command that works from a terminal will work from a launcher
<imaginator> Jordan_U: does apt-get remove do the same thing as dpkg --remove pkgname?
<ubuntu_> Hello! I'm using the Live CD right now, and I have a small question about installation...I have Windows already installed, and so I used GParted to create an ext3 partition, a swap partition, and a 10GB fat32 partition for backup stuff. If I let Ubuntu install the bootloader, will I still be able to get into Windows?
<isaacj87> Jordan_U: ah. thanks. I was just curious if I need anything else besides: wine "c:\blah\blah.exe"
<user3243> my experience is that ubuntu kills windows bootability
<Jordan_U> imaginator, basically, but it also removes the dependencies of <package>
<imaginator> ubuntu_: yes, you should be able to.  Assuming that the boatloader installer identifies the existing partitions, and creates entries.  Make sure you have backups though beforehand of all of your important Windows data.
<user3243> but that may have changed
<user3243> and windows kill ubuntu bootability, though of course theres double boot howto's on google
<ubuntu_> imaginator: Yep, I do :) Let's assume the bootloader didn't...would there be a way to manually do it?
<Jordan_U> user3243, It shouldn't ever do that, but it unfortunately sometimes does
<imaginator> ubuntu_: yes by manually adding an entry for grub
<alemones> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'm working on it.
<SquiRel> d
<SquiRel> When I type startx the screen goes black
<imaginator> ubuntu_: once you have ubuntu installed you can run info grub to see how to use and edit the bootloader configuration.
<SquiRel> But it worked fine before.
<imaginator> SquiRel: are you using a restricted driver?
<SquiRel> Then I restarted and it didn't load
<imaginator> like perhaps the nvidia driver?
<SquiRel> What's a restricted driver?
<sebastian_> wattyour name
<SquiRel> Yes I am
<Jordan_U> imaginator, You people and your Texinfo manuals, man FTW
<sebastian_> watt im
<SquiRel> It prompted me to install it
<ubuntu_> imaginator: Would there be a way to have Windows remain the "default" OS (so, if you turn on the computer and leave it sitting, it'll eventually load Windows?). I'm trying to get my husband to use Ubuntu, but I need to sneak it in there :)
<vista_> hi all
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, Yes, there is
<imaginator> SquiRel: oh, well that's a problem.  I ran into that before.  the restricted driver manager has a bug or 2
<SquiRel> So is there a way to fix it?
<user3211> ubuntu: you need to edit the grub config file
<vista_> i m interested in installing ubuntu. i installed once but all my programs are with .exe and i culdnt install wine but when i did. the software werent installing coz they didnt knew where to be install
<imaginator> SquiRel: at the grub menu boot with the rescue/safe option
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_, Edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and put the lines that boot windows before the debian automagic kernels section ( that sounds more complicated than it is )
<imaginator> SquiRel: then login and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver back to nv from nvidia
<imaginator> SquiRel: The problem is most likely that the restricted driver manager used a newer driver than your card supports.  At least it was that case with mine
<ubuntu_> Hmm. I'll install it and then come back here if I need help :)
<imaginator> SquiRel: I found that the newer driver would work, after initialized with the nv driver, but failed after a reboot, and would give me a black screen
<SquiRel> Imaginator: so then can I not use those drivers
<user3211> ubuntu_: go here for instruction for duel booting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<imaginator> SquiRel: I'm guessing you can't for now.  You can however install the official Nvidia driver (perhaps the older legacy version) it's what I use.
<SquiRel> So how do I do that?
<imaginator> SquiRel: see the nvidia site
<imaginator> you can download their driver and installer
<SquiRel> Ok thanks for your help
<bryant> well
<wers> anyone here using the slab menu?
<wers> any idea why it looks weird on ubuntu? :D
<Jordan_U> wers, screenshot?
<siddhant> hi. is there any permanent solution to the titlebar gone in compiz problem? i've tried everything. bt once in every session, the titlebars disappear. :(
<user3243> siddhant in terminal type emerald --replace
<imaginator> user3243: what does that do?
<user3243> if you dont have emerald start with sudo apt-get install emerald
<siddhant> i enabled ths line in startup as well.
<wers> Jordan_U, good idea. where can i upload it? is there something like pastebin for screenshots? :D
<user3243> emerald --replace sets the window boarders to use emerald decorations
<Jordan_U> wers, flickr, photobucket, imageshaq
<siddhant> i did emerald --replace just now. as soon as i close the terminal, titlebars disappear again
<user3243> yeah you cant do that, but you can make it an executable and set it to autostart
<user3243> that way you wont see it, and you wont have to do it
<Jordan_U> siddhant, nohup emerald --replace
<v507> hello i need help again
<siddhant> it does bring them back. but as soon as i close the terminal, they go again.
<v507> i using gutsy
<Jordan_U> siddhant, Also you probably want to put that in System -> Preferences -> Session ( you don't need the nohup for that but it doesn't hurt either )
<v507> i´m using gutsy
<v507> install compiz
<Jordan_U> siddhant, Using "nohup emerald --replace" it should not go away when you close the terminal
<siddhant> it did. :(
<user3243> i'd tell him how to make an executable and put it in autostart, but im too lazy
<v507> and then i dont know next after installing compiz
<siddhant> hey now it didnt!
<siddhant> thanks!
<Jordan_U> siddhant, np
<user3243> v507 in terminal type compiz --replace
<wers> Jordan_U, http://xs.to/codes.php?f=Screenshot-1.png&h=xs322&d=07526
<user3243> lol jordan he's going to have to do that every time he uses his computer, assuming he shuts it down
<SquiRel> Imaginator: Hi again, there is no option for rescue/safe boot, and there is no directory /x11?
<v507> it said xgl not present
<wers> the slab menu there isn't like the one in suse
<user3243> did you install your video card driver?
<aunes> what is the social channel for #ubunto again?
<kr00l> can someone help me install flashplayer9?
<v507> i dont know
<imaginator> SquiRel: /etc/X11 ?
<v507> im using sis
<SquiRel> ya directory does not exist
<imaginator> locate xorg.conf?
<v507> how to check it??
<SquiRel> how do I find it?
<v507> how to check my video card driver???
<menllyos> firestart does not boot automatically, i see a [FAIL] message while booting, but as soon as im logged in and type iptables -nL i do see a lot of rules...
<user3243> uname -a
<Arv3n> Hello!
<Arv3n> How do I mount a UDF volume?
<BehiiMehii> SquiRel: I believe you go to Computer>File System
<user3243> imaginator in terminal type sudo locate xorg.conf
<user3243> it'll tell you where it is
<imaginator> SquiRel: perhaps my information is outdated...  That seems strange though that they would move /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> wers, Been awhile since I've used Suse but that looks right. It is going to look different with different themes
<imaginator> I'm using Feisty for what it's worth.
<v507> then??
<user3243> lol tell me what it says
<SquiRel> I'm using the 7.10 one
<Jordan_U> imaginator, The xorg.conf has not been moved
<v507> sorry
<wers> Jordan_U, the text are cut in the menu button
<v507> give me a sec
<clalfa> hello I got a problem trying to install my geforce 2 mx drivers
<Arv3n> How do I mount a UDF volume?
<cybergig> o.o;
<v507> Linux 3botol 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<v507> it said Linux 3botol 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<clalfa> the nvidia installer says " cannot load nvidia kernel module"
<Jordan_U> user3211, No need to use sudo with locate ( and you should avoid using sudo when you don't need it )
<Arv3n> How do I mount a UDF volume?
<imaginator> Jordan_U: thank you.  SquiRel: I'm not sure what is going on that would cause you to not have an /etc/X11/ or /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<v507> what us that mean??
<v507> what is that mean??
<user3243> hold on
<v507> ok
<SquiRel> I will try the locate thing then
<Jordan_U> SquiRel, Do you have xorg installed?
<user3243> i would tell you how to do this easily but i'd get blammed for telling you to do something thats not supported
<imaginator> Arv3n: if the automounting isn't working then perhaps: mount -t udf /dev/yourdevice /path
<user3243> oh well ill do it anyway, apt-get install envy
<cybergig> Um... quick question on the xchat program... how do I get it to show the nicklist... mine loaded without the nicklist and this is the first time i've used xchat.
<Arv3n> imaginator, sec.
<user3243> then use envy to fix your driver issues
<v507> sorry
<Arv3n> I get this error: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<Arv3n> imaginator, I get this error: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<v507> i´m using gutsy
<imaginator> invalid "mount option"  ?
<v507> user3243
<user3243> just do sudo apt-get install envy
<Jordan_U> user3243, envy is not in the repos
<wers> Jordan_U, the slab menu here doesn't look like http://en.opensuse.org/Image:103gnome-desktop.jpg
<user3243> its not?!
<Arv3n> imaginator, i just reinsert the cd and it pops up with that. :)
<Arv3n> i burned it from windows explorer as a data disc, thats why.
<imaginator> Arv3n: ok, sounds like a bug with something then
<Arv3n> i didnt use nero or anything.
<v507> is ¨sudo apt-get install envy¨ for me, user3243????
<imaginator> Arv3n: you should still be able to mount it I would assume
<user3243> well it was, but jordan thinks it wont work
<Arv3n> imaginator, me too.
<Arv3n> o_o
<cybergig> nevermind...
<imaginator> Arv3n: try it in a terminal
<imaginator> xterm or whatever you have available
<v507> user3243, what about me??
<Arv3n> imaginator, another error.
<Jordan_U> user3211, Envy has never been in the repositories
<Arv3n> imaginator: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Arv3n>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Arv3n>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Arv3n>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Arv3n> whoops.
<Arv3n> my bad.
<user3243> hmm  must have a modded sources.list
<user3243> i dont know v507
<imaginator> Arv3n: it may be trying to mount it as iso9660
<user3243> i cant help people like this im just too lazy
<v507> after i use uname -a it said Linux 3botol 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<user3243> i hope this isnt going to turn into one of those what goes around comes around things
<Arv3n> imaginator: running dmesg | tail gives me this: [ 3531.667663] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<Arv3n> [ 3531.762995] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<user3243> yeah that means you can install nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> wers, Are you just talking about how "computer" is cut off in your panel?
<user3243> since its supported on that version
<imaginator> Arv3n: oh that's unfortunate
<wers> that and other things
<Arv3n> =/
<Arv3n> Nothing i can do?
<user3243> can you find restricted driver manager?
<wers> the "Computer" text is cut
<user3243> 507
<wers> there is no search function
<Jordan_U> wers, I am looking at http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs322&d=07526&f=Screenshot-1.png and that is all I see
<v507> yuo
<v507> yup
<user3243> do you have your video card driver set to enabled
<wers> the places component is has weird locations
<v507> how to??
<Arv3n> imaginator, googling this seems to get a lot of seach results regarding ubuntu. imma check it out.
<v507> i allready installed restricted driver
<user3243> select the check box next to the thing that says accelerated whatever
<user3243> oh, and it still says xgl not present, hmmm
<v507> yes
<user3243> your version comes with compiz fusion preinstalled
<JohanSJA> help needed, now i have a dual boot os system, how can i reinstall my windows xp without it interrupt the grub boot loader so that i can still enter my ubuntu os? the last time i reinstall my xp, i can't enter my ubuntu
<v507> so...
<HelloThere> It says Permission Denied when I try to edit xorg.conf
<user3243> hmm, hmm, try this http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=xgl+not+present&btnG=Search v507
<user3243> theres bound to be something on there
<user3243> hellothere open nautilus with sudo in terminal, in terminal type "sudo nautilus"
<user3243> then navigate to the file and open it and edit it
<HelloThere> ok cool what is nautilus?
<Myrtti> user3243: nnnooo
<Myrtti> HelloThere: nnoo
<user3243> or just run the text editor with sudo, "sudo gedit"
<juuruichki> .
<juuruichki> xD
<Myrtti> HelloThere, user3243: neverever run graphical apps from the terminal with sudo
<perfector> can someone recommend a good lightweight caching nameserver for a single user??
<HelloThere> Why
<imaginator> HelloThere: sudo youreditor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Myrtti> HelloThere, user3243: use "gksudo" instead
<richardjc> hello
<imaginator> oops I'm behind :)
<richardjc> can somebody help me edit grub bootloader?
<jmspeex> Anyone one has compiz in a usable state (not crashing several times a day)? If so, any hints on reproducing that?
<richardjc> i tried to edit the menu.lst file but it says i don't have permission
<HelloThere> Why?
<user3243> richard it took me forever to get compiz the way i liked it
<user3243> i read forum after forum
<user3243> tweak after tweak applied
<user3243> i found it runs like crap in kde (kubuntu)
<user3243> gnome is faster and more reliable with compiz fusion running
<richardjc> grub not compiz, grub!
<siddhant> richardjc, are u root?
<richardjc> i should be
<richardjc> i just installed it and i'm the only user
<user3243> lol, that was meant for jmspeex
<siddhant> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<v507> user3243
<Myrtti> /me backs away slowly
<v507> user3243, i need to know my video card
<v507> how??
<rkvirani> Hi All
<jmspeex> user3243: which one was meant for me?
<Tazzo> #ubuntu-pl
<Omega512> hello guys i wanna make my own ubuntu iso image that contains my prefered packages preintalled and my prefered themes how can do that if it is posible plz
<antler> v507: lspci
<rkvirani> Im not much for hacking ubuntu but if I wanted JUST gnome and no other apps, how would I do this off a default ubuntu install
<rkvirani> Only interested in gnome
<user3243> the stuff about compiz and how it works like crap in kde (for me)
<rkvirani> not firefox, not openoffice, not anything else just vanilla gnome
<richardjc> how do i exi vim?
<richardjc> exit
<imaginator> escape :q
<siddhant> escape :wq
<open-gl> hello, i am now running under live cd but i am running it as a server
<user3243> rkvirani the only way is to install ubuntu default, and start removing crap when youre done
<open-gl> what is the command when not running on cd
<user3243> they dont make ubuntu-lite, though there is an ubuntu-lite its old and dead
<ozubu> hello, can some1 refer me to "how to" install berkeley db on ubuntu ?
<open-gl> when i was on cd i would type cd
<imaginator> siddhant: I fear that if richardjc doesn't know how to quit vim, that writing the changes with wq may be dangerous :)
<rkvirani> user3243: ouch
<Freku> xubuntu is lighter
<rkvirani> no meta packages I can remove eh?
<richardjc> huh?
<antler> imaginator: hahahahahaha
<richardjc> i don't get it!
<Omega512> hello guys i wanna make my own ubuntu iso image that contains my prefered packages preintalled and my prefered themes how can do that if it is posible plz
<siddhant> imaginator: correct. :)
<user3243> yeah xubuntu is lighter but its still got all kinds of applications (mainly the ones he listed he doesnt want)
<rkvirani> user3243: what if I installed xubuntu then just put gnome ontop
<rkvirani> is there a package for just pure gnome
<user3243> then it would hardly be xubuntu anymore lol
<user3243> xubuntu still has all those apps you said you dont want
<richardjc> i still don't understand how to exit guys :(
<user3243> its easy to remove stuff in synaptic though
<rkvirani> bleh
<webspiderus> just out of curiosity, does ubuntu 7.10 usually detect monitors properly?
<rkvirani> user3243: I will give it a try Im most used to the command line
<kr00l> can somone help me install flash player 9
<rkvirani> user3243: thanks
<Freku> linuxfromscratch.org    i guess
<user3243> sorry for assuming otherwise
<imaginator> richardjc: vim and vi is a very primitive editor.  It uses modes.
<siddhant> richardjc: if u have finished editing, press escape, and the :wq (for writing the changes) and :q(for quitting without changes)
<rkvirani> kr00l: did you download the zip file?
<imaginator> richardjc: when you press escape it turns to the command interpretation mode
<rkvirani> Press Alt +F3
<rkvirani> then goto Terminal
<antler> richardjc: if you're editing, then press Esc to exit that mode. then hit SHIFT and SEMIcolon
<kr00l> <rkvirani> i'm using this: http://www.howtoforge.com/native_linux_flash_player9_in_ubuntu
<rkvirani> then cd to the directory you downloaded to and type tar -z               http://www.howtoforge.com/native_linux_flash_player9_in_ubuntu
<imaginator> richardjc: if you've already pressed a bunch of keys thatn you'll likely need to use :q!  to quit without saving
<kr00l> i'm stuck on the installation path
<imaginator> thatn/then*
<antler> richardjc: at the COLON, enter 'q' w/o the quotes
<alemones> hi guys, I have a problem, that Real player content doesnt appear at all in Firefox. I already followed some website instructions with no success.. any clue?
<rkvirani> ok
<rkvirani> so whats the problem?
<rkvirani> where are you stuck?
<kr00l> <rkvirani> I'm stuck on installation path
<imaginator> alemones: are you using the helix player or mplayer to play real player content?
<tarelerulz> I want to reinstall my system ,but just just want it to effect the system files and not movies and documents I have mad on it.  Is there away to do that?
<kr00l> <rkvirani> it says dir= /usr/lib/mozilla but when i type it in nothing happens
<rkvirani> these are old instructions
<rkvirani> just press enter
<alemones> imaginator: How do I find that out?
<suprgnious> question:  I installed apache and php successfully on the root web dir /var/www but when I try to access a virtual host php doesn't work and my browser wants to download a phtml file. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.
<kr00l> <rkvirani> can't i need a path
<antler> tarelerulz: um, don't format the directories with the stuff you want kept?
<rkvirani> kr00l: it should install the plugins to ~/.mozilla I think which is where they go by default
<imaginator> alemones: in firefox type: about plugins
<imaginator> err about:plugins
<aLeSD_> hi all
<rkvirani> kr00l: it should find the path for you
<richardjc> i just used NANO! :)
<richardjc> VIM was too confusing
<rkvirani> or just put it in your home directory where plugins will be searched for when you load FF
<richardjc> thanks guys
<imaginator> richardjc: good choice
<aLeSD_> how can I install ubuntu from text mode ? VESA driver can't found an usable conf to start x
<rkvirani> vi is the shiz
<antler> nano.......*gulp*
<newkaka> hello everyone
<kr00l> rkvirani> nothing
<rkvirani> ? What do you mean nothing
<rkvirani> is it still asking you?
<tarelerulz> Antler , that is kind of hard I have stuff in /home/username/video , documents and so on . It all is not on some different partition .
<kr00l> rkvirani> you know of any way to get flashplayer 9 installed
<alemones> imaginator: Helix is the one
<rkvirani> kr00l: the installation should be actually installable from the browser
<rkvirani> ooh or do you have the old 8 installed right now?
<imaginator> aLeSD_: what kind of machine are you using that doesn't have a usable VESA driver?
<perfector> pdnsd or lwres ???? suggestions pls
<kr00l> rkvirani> i have none installed now
<Myrtti> !flash | kr00l
<ubotu> kr00l: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<kr00l> rkvirani> i want to watch youtube stuff but i can't
<aLeSD_> imaginator: ati unknown device 7942
<webspiderus> just out of curiosity, does ubuntu 7.10 usually detect monitors properly? I've got a dell FP 2001 which is in ubuntu's list of monitors, but it doesn't autodetect as that. If i select the dell fp 2001 as the monitor, and restart X, however, then i get a vertically scrambled image..
<antler> tarelerulz: reinstalling the system doesn't mean that you must wipe out /home
<imaginator> aLeSD_: hmm.  So you're just trying to install the system, or have you already installed?
<aLeSD_> imaginator: tringh
<antler> oh
<aLeSD_> imaginator: xorg says : screen found but no usable configurtion
<Johns> hi
<Myrtti> antler: if it's not on separate partition
<antler> tarelerulz: you're /home and / are in the same partition
<rkvirani> so go to youtube
<antler> ah
<Arv3n> Hello.
<newkaka> hello
<rkvirani> and then mozilla will tell you that you need the plugin
<Arv3n> Is there some where I can create an Ubuntu Repository for free?
<rkvirani> then use mozilla to install it
<imaginator> aLeSD_: I've never installed Ubuntu from text mode, so unfortunately I'm not familiar with that.  If the VESA driver and configuration aren't working that indicates something that may bring you trouble in the future.
<richardjc> hi again, where can i find the partition manager?
<rkvirani> Arv3n: yes, your own machine
<newkaka> they are talling about ff
<Arv3n> rkwirani, I don't plan on keeping my machine up 24/7.
<rkvirani> Arv3n: hehe :D
<Arv3n> rkwirani, it can't even handle that.
<rkvirani> Arv3n: sorry then, no idea :D
<siddhant> is there an "rpm -q " equivalent in ubuntu?
<Arv3n> rkwirani, I'm trying to create my own distro, but not enough money for a repo.
<kr00l> does anyone know how to get youtube videos working with firefox?
<rkvirani> Arv3n: I do recall some peoples giving out space
<Arv3n> kr00l, install Flash
<rkvirani> kr00l: me :D
<kr00l> how?
<richardjc> help guys, where can i find the partition manager on ubuntu?
<rkvirani> Arv3n: he is trying
<Arv3n> rkwirani, who?
<Arv3n> It's not like I can't give money or anything.
<rkvirani> Arv3n: kr00l is trying to install flash
<Arv3n> It's just that I can't right now, and I don't get that much, anyway.
<newkaka> you can try alien
<rkvirani> Arv3n: Im trying to get him to do the browser way
<Arv3n> My family is doing bad financially atm.
<imaginator> webspiderus: Ubuntu doesn't really AFAIK write code to detect monitors.  I think that's mostly X.org and their usage/misusage? of DDC (a VESA protocol)
<tarelerulz> antler , my / and /home are in the same partition
<rkvirani> hey kr00l try 'apt-get install swf-player'
<Arv3n> rkwirani, search google for "flash about"
<kr00l> rkvirain i installed the non-free plugin and it doesn't do anyting
<Arv3n> rkwirani, click on the first link
<alemones> imaginator: Helix is the one I have in about:plugins
<Arv3n> rkwirani, then install it
<rkvirani> Arv3n: there are some places that give space for stuff like that but Im not sure where
<richardjc> anyone?
<Arv3n> Is there some where I can create an Ubuntu Repository for free?
<Omega512> Arv3n: i wanna make my own ubuntu iso image that contains my prefered packages preintalled and my prefered themes how can do that if it is posible plz
<rkvirani> kr00l: DID YOU RESTART FIREFOX?
<Arv3n> Omega512, search google for Reconstructor
<imaginator> alemones: you may find that removing helix player with: sudo synaptic  and installing mplayer and its plugins works better.
<kr00l> rkvirain yes
<rkvirani> ouch sorry for caps
<Arv3n> Omega512, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<tarelerulz> There must be a way to over write the os files them self with out formatting or something? I am not dumb for thinking so
<rkvirani> kr00l: all your windows
<webspiderus> imaginator: there was a detect button, so I figured there would be some detection .. my fault, I suppose :P Is there a way to fix vertical scrambling though? Because I get the login window in high resolution, and then my desktop just appears scrambled, whereas in my 'stable' configuration, everything's just at a low resolution
<rkvirani> you have to close _all_ your windows
<Arv3n> Is there some where I can create an Ubuntu Repository for free?
<imaginator> alemones: another option is the proprietary real player based on helix player.
<Myrtti> rkvirani: the flash installation is broken
<antler> tarelerulz: you can, but i wouldn't do that
<rkvirani> Myrtti: which the FF one or the ubuntu one?
<rkvirani> Myrtti: I dont understand why FF is not prompting him to install it
<antler> tarelerulz: just don't format / before the actual install
<rkvirani> bbias
<Myrtti> the ubuntu one is used by the ff one
<Omega512> Arv3n thnx
<kr00l> <rkvirani> yes i did but i still can't get it to work
<Myrtti> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<kr00l> <rkvirani> how do i get swf-player
<imaginator> webspiderus: it's unfortunate that X is such a problem, especially with regard to configuration.  After using Linux for over 10 years, OpenBSD, NetBSD, and now Ubuntu, I find that X is the worst of them all to get working right.
<alemones> imaginator: thx will try and let you know, thx!
<Arv3n> Is there some where I can create an Ubuntu Repository for free?
<imaginator> alemones: you're welcome
<Myrtti> !repeat |  Arv3n
<ubotu> Arv3n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tarelerulz> Antler , when it finds a ext3 partition just tell it to use it and not to format it  and it should just over write the os files ? is that what I am understanding
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<Arv3n> Would anyone be kind enough to host my Ubuntu repo?
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<Arv3n> I can pay.
<webspiderus> imaginator: yeah, it's a shame .. when I tried ubuntu a few years back, I didn't have such problems. So is vertical scrambling usually caused by some singular setting, or is it just a consequence of X being generally messed up?
<Myrtti> !english | syc_
<ubotu> syc_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wers> i just installed usp ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222546&highlight=usp ). how do I add it to my panel?
<antler> tarelerulz: you understand correctly. i don't about others, but i wouldn't do that.
<fotoflo> how do i log all logins and logouts on my ubuntu server?
<Myrtti> !id | syc_
<ubotu> syc_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<imaginator> webspiderus: it's a combination of problems.  X11 is very complex, and bends over backwards to support a vast amount of hardware and different configurations.  The video card makers are also very resistant to giving out proprietary drivers in general, though I hear that ATI is doing better now.
<antler> i don't remember whether ubuntu has a resize partition utility, tarelerulz
<imaginator> So the nv driver that ships with X.org is partly maintained and updated by the X.org folk, and Nvidia
<imaginator> But the proprietary nvidia driver that Nvidia distributes, isn't maintained by X.org, and is subject to potential problems when X.org changes.
<tarelerulz> I think it does  , I used it for making space out of my ntfs so I don't see why it would not do that for ext3
<antler> if it does, then resize, create, move, reinstall os on old partition
<fotoflo> how do i log all logins and logouts on my ubuntu server?
<antler> *move the stuff you want to keep over
<antler> *to the newly created ext3 partition
<webspiderus> imaginator: ah, I see. thanks for your help :D hopefully I can figure this out someday
<newkaka> cfisk is good
<antler> tarelerulz: when it comes to partitioning, take your time and backup your stuff first.
<Arv3n> Would anyone be kind enough to host my Ubuntu repo?
<antler> :-)
<Toma-> I cant get ' and " to work in virtualbox. the guest OS is gutsy and ive tried remapping the keys a few times. any tips?
<|DuReX|> I downloaded Alternate cd for Ubuntu, now i can't find where to select in the install to use dmraid :(
<pengo__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tarelerulz> Antler , i thought you might say that.  I don't see why you just can't over right just the os files .  I have had the windows mess up and I just over wrote the os files .  That is handy feature .
<NooBBoon> I was trying to re-size my partitions and I seem to have lost my /home/myusername directory. Am I totally borked?
<antler> tarelerulz: i've never done that, always preferred fresh installs.
<tarelerulz> I may do just that myself.
<fotoflo> urgent question: how do i log all logins and logouts on my ubuntu server? google is giving me wierd results because the word log and login are so similar
<tarelerulz> I have an dell laptop that  is having some problems.  Samba is not working right and it did before and I did not change anything
<antler> tarelerulz: but you might consider giving /home its own partition to avoid such worries in the future
<tarelerulz> I  just maybe I could over write the os files and start over ,but keep all my media
<tarelerulz> I guess that is good reason to do such. I have all wonder that before when I read about. Why would someone wont to do that and now I know why
<johan12> hello
<antler> tarelerulz: i never keep anything important in the same partition that contains system files.
<Arv3n> Would anyone be kind enough to host my Ubuntu repo?
<Arv3n> This sucks. =/
<antler> Arv3n: i don't think anyone is kind enough.
<antler> :-(
<Arv3n> >.>
<tarelerulz> I would like to say Ubuntu 7.10 makes great job. I really like videos , pictures and other media folders that it makes for you. It is great.  I am not very organized . It help
<newkaka> anter
<newkaka> maybe I can help you
<pengo__> hey how do i enable compiz, whats the easiest way isthere some check box somewhere ?
<elninja> I haven't researched hardware in awhile, but now I'm looking to build a new machine. Any tips on good forums/websites for info on new hardware, pc builds, benchmarks, etc?
<aLeSD_> mmm .... but intel core duo is an 64 bits processor ?
<Myrtti> elninja: ubuntu has hardware compatibilty db
<fadey> Hi. Does anyone knows where the default gusty kernel .deb package (the one that is on cd) could be found?
<cew_suka> hai
<tarelerulz> Antler, in the future I may keep /home out side the rest of the system just for that reason . Media is one thing I like to keep up on . sometimes you can't remember where you got that song or movie.
<bluefoxx> so i just got my gutsy CDs, and booted from it, but to no avail, still not detecting the SATA drive period
<aLeSD_> mmm .... but intel core duo is an 64 bits processor ? cause I'm starting the 64 bits version of ubuntu live cd ... and it works
<bluefoxx> so im thinking i get a SATA>USB adaptor, will that work?
<KNRO> Any packagers around here?
<bluefoxx> will bug on forums in morning, too late here in my town
<Arv3n> KNRO, I could try.
<Arv3n> KNRO, what are you trying to package?
<antler> his whites, an iron, and two pairs of shoes.
<KNRO> Arv3n: I already have a package for other distributions, but I'm having problems compiling the .dsc file required for xUbuntu systems.
<elninja> Rather than having my home folder on another partition, I like to just create symbolic links in my home folder to another partition for things like Videos, Music, Documents, Desktop, etc. That way I can dual-boot another setup, and the settings and configs don't overlap.
<Arv3n> KNRO, i have no idea, sorry.
<imaginator> aLeSD_: yes, AFAIK that processor is compatible with the AMD x86-64 instruction set, although Intel calls it something else.
<rkvirani> Arv3n: did Kr00l get flash installed?
<rkvirani> What is broken about it?
<Toma-> I cant get ' and " to work in virtualbox. the guest OS is gutsy and ive tried remapping the keys a few times. any tips?
<Arv3n> rkvirani, i have no idea.
<rkvirani> he just kind of buzzed off eh
<sleepinsam> they changed the tar.gz file at adobe and the installler is borked
<KNRO> Arv3n: I have a .tar.gz file, just need to have it packaged for xUbuntu systems.
<antler> elninja: yeah, i like that. i personally don't keep anything important in /home
<aLeSD_> imaginator: but it's a 64bits arch ?
<menllyos> aLeSD_: im using the 64b ubuntu right now on a core2duo so its works just fine :)
<aLeSD_> wow
<imaginator> aLeSD_: yes, 64-bit pointers.
<Arv3n> KNRO, binary or source?
<aLeSD_> wowowow... my pc rules
<imaginator> 48-bit address space, which you'd have a lot of difficulty filling I suspect.
<Arv3n> KNRO, if it's source.. just do a sudo checkinstall
<Arv3n> KNRO, google it.
<sleepinsam> menllyos: can you get flash on that?
<KNRO> Arv3n: I did, and I made some progress, but I got stuck in formatting the source file with the debian subdirectory in order to install properly. This is why I'm asking for experienced help.
<menllyos> not really, i tried to install it but it doesnt work... but since im just using linux for less then a week its prolly my mistake :P
<elninja> antler, yeah it keeps it much cleaner and easier to save the important stuff.
<alemones> imaginator: thx, I'm working on it. Still another problem I have: When I boot Ubuntu 7.10, the resolution is 1280x800 for about 0.2 seconds, then switches to not-native 1024x768. How do I fix this?
<Arv3n> KNRO, I don't know, I'm not very experienced in that area.
<imaginator> alemones: Ubuntu comes with a tool for changing the display size.  I forget where it is, because I don't use Gnome.
<imaginator> it's in one of the menus.  if it doesn't work then try xrandr, and if that doesn't work ask a question
<sankat> you can try one thing..
<sankat> open xterm
<sankat> sudo -s
<sankat> and then ]
<sankat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sankat> sorry typo
<sankat> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sankat> this would probably fix the problem.
<sankat> make sure u restart the xserver
<logd> hi i've installed wifi cards on two pcs configure ips and created a wlan or better says it looks like... mean the client pc connects to the server successfully signal is good and tx/rx bytes increases wheter i do something but there's no connectivity mean even ping server client from server and viceversa fails
<Leo1989> HI mates. Is there any Ubuntu tool for watching TV chanells through Internet?
<Arv3n> Hello.
<wers> can you suggest any "Menu Bar" (the default ubuntu menu) alternative? I am using a single panel and I want to conserve panel space. Slab menu for ubuntu, on the other hand, doesn't integrate well with the desktop
<NooBBoon> I mangled up something while repartitioning my drives. My /home directory is empty now, but I found the old /home/username at /media/sda5.  What do I need to do to fix? Should I edit /etc/fstab or should i try the partitioning part of the LiveCD again?
<Arv3n> Does anyone have expericen building a distro/
<sankat> @wers...you can try ksmoothdock
<sleepinsam> ximian, but its for chimpanzees
<user3243> avant window manager is the prettiest dock of all
<tarelerulz> What is that partition that  both dell and hp have for  laptop before windows on the disk? I think it recover ,but I am not sure.  It is something that Dell or hp would use if you To help with hardware problems
<imaginator> did you configure the routes for your network?
<wers> sankat, I do not want a dock. I just want a menu bar applet alternative for the gnome panel
<imaginator> logd: that was directed at you
<sankat> ha sorry..my bad.
<logd> no and i guess that's the problem
<imaginator> logd: try: route show
<imaginator> most likely you'll want to make your router be a gateway.
<NooBBoon> wers: how about gimmie? might be worth a look
<wers> hmmm.. interesting NooBBoon
<NooBBoon> i use it on my panel, but it has a stand alone too i think
<wers> imma look at it. i tried it before but it seemed very confusing
<logd> i'm not using router nor access point i need to make the client connects to the server via wifi then access th internet htrouggh
<logd> btw route show says show isn't a valid param
<|DuReX|> is there no option included in the Alternate cd to load dmraid @ setup ? :(
<morran> has anyone here managed winecfg/wine not to crash with a ICE1724 based soundcard?
<imaginator> logd: oops.  my mistake.  just run route without arguments
<logd> whereas route without arguments has three lines but none about wlan0 which is the wifi conn
<morran> feels like i've read the whole internet without any luck :(
<imaginator> it's been a while since I've configured my wireless, but even then I had to set a default gateway
<alemones> imaginator: I tried it, but what I need is that when I start Ubuntu the resolution stay 1280x800, not go down... xrandr helps fix this?
<morran> so .any. help would be appreciated
<logd> well i can route add default gw  and see
<imaginator> alemones: the xrandr program may.  It lists the resolutions and you can set a resolution with xrandr -s
<logd> but it doesn't goes
<Leo1989> Guys is there Ubuntu tool for watching TV chanells throguh Internet?
 * morran goes back to his dark corner... :(
<sleepinsam> try mythv
<sleepinsam> err mythtv
<Leo1989> thx
<julien73> hello, is anyone here familiar with the xfce desktop?
<AstronautBB> I have a laptop with 256mb will ubuntu run fine?
<imaginator> morran: I've had trouble with Wine too.  For me it faults with the Nvidia GL library.  Over the years some things have worked in Wine, only to break later on for me.  I just tend to not use it anymore.
<iNeo> AstronautBB: yes
<sleepinsam> ummmm might try xubuntu
<morran> imaginator: :( wine just "hard crashes" for me... can't even run winecfg.
<AstronautBB> anything I can do to speed up the boot time?
<NooBBoon> morran: The sound troubles i had in wine were resolved by making sure the wine configuration used alsa and not oss...not much help but that's all i've got there
<sleepinsam> AstronautBB: what do you have loading at boot time?
<morran> but it seems, or im pretty sure its the problem is the soundcard.
<Beererde> hi. i am trying to run google earth on ubuntu 7.10 x64, it once worked, but it now says "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1"
<morran> NooBBoon: will try that... thx :)
<Beererde> what can i do?
<Leo1989> Best C++ IDE for Ubuntu guys? Don't like Anjuta btw
<NooBBoon> morran: np, i can also tell you that i had to try about a dozen times to get wine installed. It kept crashing for me as well, and I could not even get wineconfig to run
<Toma-> I cant get ' and " to work in virtualbox. the guest OS is gutsy and ive tried remapping the keys a few times. any tips?
<cam-> i take it the nvidia-glx currently in the repositories still dont support the 8800?
<Beererde> Leo1989: vim
<predaeus> julien73, I am
<Flannel> Toma-: Do they work if you push them twice?
<Toma-> Flannel➜ nope
<cam-> i had them working from the download provided at nvidia, until i did an apt update and it broke them. now i cant fix them =p
<sleepinsam> ummm the host OS is gutsy?
<cew_suka> aku lg cr lesbian ni
<cew_suka> #surabaya
<imaginator> cam-: you probably have to recompile the kernel driver for your nvidia card
<cam-> imaginator: i did that.. :/
<imaginator> cam-: how is it failing?
<cam-> i installed the libc devs and the kernel headers for the kernel im using and re-ran the drivers on the nvidia website, which recompiled it for me
<cam-> when it loads X
<imaginator> cam-: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<sleepinsam> god I hate...recompiled for me
<cam-> it comes up saying that there is no supported resolution and its using a low resolution, press OK and then it goes to a black screen where it just hangs
<cam-> ok ill just check
<Beererde> hi. i am trying to run google earth on ubuntu 7.10 x64, it once worked, but it now says "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1". suggestions? i think i am missing the 32 bit gl libs, is there a package?
<cam-> im using the nv drivers now
<Benalex> I am running Gutsy Desktop , each time I set a different DNS Server in the Network configuration, and then reboot... it reverts back to the default DNS obtained by DHCP... any Ideas?
<imaginator> Beererde: libGL.so is generally from either from a proprietary video card driver, or a Mesa package.
<Beererde> imaginator: and the mesa package is not hardware accelerated, right?
<Beererde> imaginator: is there a restricted package in ubuntu which i could reinstall?
<imaginator> Beererde: correct, not usually.  Though there is a project based on it that is.
<Leo1989> Benalex: mb you need static ip?
<Benalex> Leo1989: no I don't need static IP
<Flannel> Beererde: Are you using the google earth in the medibuntu repositories?
<imaginator> Beererde: if you have the restricted driver manager it may work, though it's known to use the wrong drivers at times
<Beererde> Flannel: no, i just downloaded it to a local dir
<Flannel> Beererde: You should try the one from the repos. http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/g/googleearth/googleearth_4.2.198.2451-0medibuntu4_amd64.deb
<Beererde> Flannel: ok i'll try it, thx
<morran> NooBBoon: hehe, thx alot... got wine to work by removing the wine oss driver :)
<postmodern> how do i install rubygems in ubuntu
<liryc> hello #ubuntu
<postmodern> i installed rubygems, did gem update --system
<NooBBoon> morran: great! i was very happy when i finally got wine working!
<postmodern> now it doesn't load
<American-Tech> Does anybody here use mail notification (The program)
<morran> NooBBoon: i'm very happy too... havn't tried anything yet, but it's a good start :)
<Benalex> hello liryc
<arm9_linux> hello
<American-Tech> Does anybody here use mail notification (The program)
<arm9_linux> mail tool?
<American-Tech> yes
<Sarek> hi
<arm9_linux> thundbrid is better
<liryc> I've a problem with thunderbird. My rss accounts don't load anymore web page (blank, no resume, nothing) related to new rss item. This seems related to install of enigmail I just installed.
<sandr-> anyone using google earth through the repositories ? googleearth-package ? I have a question about the extra packages you can see here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49948/
<Beererde> Flannel: hmm, still the same error. how can i reinstall the restricted gl drivers (nvidia)?
<arm9_linux> I so sorry
<arm9_linux> I never use rss
<arm9_linux> :(
<Sarek> can I somehow convice Samba to use the standard user database of the os? so that when I create a system user he/she can automatically authenticate via with the credentials for samba shares?
<Beererde> political correctness ftw...
<liryc> I use rss with thunderbird since one year and it worked perfectly until today.
<stat> anyone know stuff about with multi repository systems?
<Flannel> !anyone | stat
<ubotu> stat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LOGAN> can I copy part of the live cd to harddisk and continue booting from that?
<LOGAN> so the cd drive is freed up?
<Flannel> Beererde: nvidia package would be the one to supply it it seems, yes.
<liryc> and I have one error message in thunderbird console : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49949/
<Toma-> Flannel➜ i fixed the '" problem. seems the -ose version of virtualbox is a little behind on the vbox development
<Beererde> Flannel: hmm ok, how would this be called?
<Beererde> Flannel: nvidia-glx?
<Flannel> Beererde: this is gutsy?
<Beererde> Flannel: yes
<stat> ok svn - multi repos system, having trouble getting it to work... single repos no issues
<Beererde> Flannel: before, i had 7.04 and gearth worked, then i did a dist-upgrade which crashed in the mid of updating, i fixed it with dpkg-reconfigure --all, but the libs are not working anymore
<Beererde> i mean the gl libs
<Beererde> glxgears works
<kumu> Hello. :) I was in here a bit earlier when I was installing Ubuntu. I have Windows and Ubuntu on the same computer, but I'd like Windows to be the OS that loads by default. How do I do this?
<Flannel> Beererde: first, check manually to see if that file is there
<Flannel> Beererde: I'm thinking maybe the "error" isn't a "not found" sort of thing, but more of a "not compatable" for whatever reason.  Unfortunately the error isn't too verbose.
<LOGAN> well i guess thats a no :)
<Beererde> Flannel: yes it is /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Beererde> Flannel: yes, seems so.. i think it's just because google earth is 32 bit and the lib is 64 bit, but i don't now how it could work then with ubuntu 7.04
<bazhang> kumu: that would be best dealt with in ##windows; unless you have a problem with the grub menu that is
<Flannel> Beererde: There are 32 bit... hmm, do you have ia32-libs installed?
<kumu> bazhang: I don't know what the grub menu is?
<bazhang> LOGAN: why would you want to do that?
<g0rb3h> Good morning
<bazhang> kumu: you have a dual boot?
<imaginator> kumu: install the grub docs, and then info grub, and read the full manual
<Beererde> Flannel: yes i have it installed, but it could have beend damaged.. can i check it without reinstalling? it's 300 mb
<Beererde> Flannel: there is also no gl lib in /usr/lib32
<Flannel> Beererde: I doubt it was damaged, unless you went around deleting random files.
<liryc> So I found the problem. Enigmail desactive the html view in body messages by default (text only). I just reactivated html view.
<kumu> imaginator: How do I get the grub docs? Sorry, I'm still pretty new :(
<LOGAN> bazhang I now use a linux that allows copying one folder to hdd and when boot from cd-rom it continues booting from HDD
<Beererde> Flannel: i used the nvidia installer, which sometimes overwrites some files
<LOGAN> (Or usb stick)
<bazhang> LOGAN: what distro is that?
<LOGAN> this way the cd drive is freed
<LOGAN> itts http://dynebolic.org/
<Flannel> Beererde: I'm unfortunately not an expert at all in regards to the 32-on-64 stuff.  You'll probably want to cross your fingers for someone who is.
<YouBucky> Hey Guys, anyone here using an ATI X1300 video card or knows how to install the driver with directing rendering (yes) working?
<tiredbones> I just download ubuntu for the third time. Normaly I just right click on the iso icon select write to disc and it works. I am using debian with xfce currently. I tried gnomebaker, but it see the cd as data. Has the method for get a iso image change or is there another method I should us?
<Beererde> Flannel: hmm ok
<imaginator> kumu: look through the ubuntu menus for something called synaptic.  there's probably also something on the ubuntu wiki.  I'll check
<Um_homem_feio> tets
<bazhang> LOGAN: ah, nesting is what you are referring to
<Beererde> Flannel: thanks anyway, the medibuntu package is a good tip :)
<LOGAN> bazhang: sort of, ubuntu live cd does not free the CD drive
<bazhang> kumu: you have a dual boot but dont know the grub menu?
<LOGAN> dyne:bolic continues live cd booting from a copy of the hdd
<kumu> bazhang: All I did was install Ubuntu on another partition
<bazhang> LOGAN: you could set up a persistent livecd that can have changes saved back to it, or a usb key that did likewise
<bazhang> kumu: and now the windows is lost?
<imaginator> kumu: when you're at the boot menu after the BIOS do you see WIndows in the list?
<Leo1989> kumu: There is a black screen with list of OS'es you can launch
<kumu> imaginator: Yes, I do. Right now, though, if I just let it sit for 10 seconds then it'll load Ubuntu; I want it to load Windows instead
<LOGAN> bazhang: I tried and didnt work. besides this is like starting boot from CD and continues from hdd (faster) and leaves CD drive free for use
<bazhang> LOGAN: you been to pendrive linux?
<Mba7eth> morning all
<g0rb3h> anyone have any experiance with webcam stuff, specificaly gspcav?
<LOGAN> bazhang: my computer will not boot from usb stick
<godlines> anybody can help with a compiling question?
<pengo__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Flannel> kumu: This is what you need to do: open up your grub menu (gksu "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"), at the very bottom is your windows entry, the line after it (leave no blank line) add "savedefault" then up at the top, where it says "default 0" change that to "default saved"
<tomd> kumu: put some duct tape on the down arrow of your keyboard; 50% of the time windows will start by default.. how much more can you ask for
<nuGzthk> hey
<nuGzthk> woot
<imaginator> kumu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<LOGAN> the flash fix will be coming in APRIL 2008! :)
<Beererde> Flannel: i reinstalled ia32-libs and now it works again :)
<Flannel> Beererde: nice.  Glad something worked
<Beererde> Flannel: yeah :)
<nuGzthk> how do i install steam ?
<bazhang> tomd: haha
<bazhang> LOGAN: what about from cd session?
<LOGAN> bazhang: i can boot from cd but that causes my cd to be n use :)
<bazhang> LOGAN: what do you need the cd drive for?
<LOGAN> bazhang: watching dvds, etc
<Mba7eth> guys how can i find where is my com driver ?
<bazhang> LOGAN: geekbox
<LOGAN> bazhang: cd burning
<kumu> Alright, thanks everyone :) If I don't come back, it worked!
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> Mba7eth: com driver? what is that
<YouBucky> Hey Guys, anyone here using an ATI X1300 video card or knows how to install the driver with directing rendering working?
<imaginator> LOGAN: it's unlikely that you could watch any DVDs anyway using a Ubuntu CD, rather than an install
<bazhang> http://geexbox.org/ LOGAN
<imaginator> LOGAN: libdvdcss is missing for one thing, so most commercial DVDs wouldn't play
<Mba7eth> bazhang serial com
<LOGAN> imaginator: well, I watched dvds while I wait untill windows gets fixed
<bazhang> Mba7eth: still no idea what you mean; the video card drivers? the wireless? other?
<LOGAN> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> LOGAN: no worries
<arm9_linux> your com does not work?
<bazhang> what is a com?
<Mba7eth> bazhang on your  PC there is a port called com, correct ?
<bazhang> not that I know of...
<arm9_linux> com port,like super termial in windows
<arm9_linux> the com driver is builtin
<bazhang> any other ##windows experts want to chime in?
<LOGAN> im now on a live cd session using dyne:bolic distro. thats something I miss from ubuntu :)
<Mba7eth> yes i want to connect a cisco drivce to my pc using console cable
<Flannel> Mba7eth: serial?
<Mba7eth> arm9_linux i know that but where is it location exactly
<Mba7eth> arm9_linux i'm using minicom to connect to my switch .,... but i have to define where is the com
<arm9_linux> I think you should find some tools
<bazhang> Mba7eth: is this a hardware question? there should be a channel for that..
<arm9_linux> ok,let me see,wait a moment
<Mba7eth> arm9_linux like : /dev/tty9
<ifireball> Mba7eth: its probably /dev/ttyS0
<Mr-LonelY> hi..anyone can help me? Got those error > checking for gcc... gcc
<Mr-LonelY> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<imaginator> Mba7eth: grep your dmesg for serial or ttyS
<ifireball> Mba7eth: or /dev/ttyS1 if you have 2 pots
<Mba7eth> ifireball Special thanks to you and the rest :)
<arm9_linux> why not try minicom tool
<arm9_linux> sudo apt-get install minicom
<alemones> imaginator: I removed Helix and installed Mplayer but still can't see real player content in firefox... ;(
<arm9_linux> com1--->ttyS0
<ifireball> arm9_linux: he did, he just wanted to know which device to use it with
<arm9_linux> com2-->ttyS1
<arm9_linux> ls -al /dev/ttyS0
<alemones> imaginator: but Helix still appears as RealPlay compatible plugin in about:plugins...
<arm9_linux> see that, the own is root
<bazhang> alemones: why not get the real player from real.com
<alemones> imaginator: MPlayer too...
<vinicius> it seems i can't download from any https location, with firefox, wget or any other way.... what can it be?
<arm9_linux> so you should type"sudo minicom"
<alemones> bazhang: many told me Mplayer would be ok... actually I have RealPlayer 9 installed too
<Mba7eth> arm9_linux this is what i'm using .... i didn't find any other tool in linux for com port except minicom
<vinicius> it says my certificates are bad or something like that
<alemones> bazhang: but I think I have the plugins messed up :(
<arm9_linux> have you set the minicom crectly?
<vinicius> i already purged and reinstalled firefox, but it don't seem to be a problem only with firefox, but with my computer
<Mba7eth> arm9_linux alreay got it working ... just do the configuration in sudo mode, save them, quit, then use it with using ur normal user
<ifireball> Mba7eth: its because there aren't called "com ports" they are called "serial ports" there are plenty of other tools, but minicom is good enough
<Mba7eth> ifireball : serial com ..... sorry i guess confused you guys alot :)
<bazhang> hehe
<arm9_linux> yes
<arm9_linux> serial port
<Mba7eth> sorry again
<imaginator> alemones: this may help with getting helix to not be in the list: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/uninstall.html
<Mba7eth> ifireball what are the other tool for using "SERIAL PORT" :)
<ifireball> Mba7eth: move along the the windows detox center :P
<imaginator> Mba7eth: cu is one tool, though I don't know if it comes with Ubuntu.  It's probably an apt-get install thing
<bazhang> serial ports are legacy and not included in many new computers
<arm9_linux> if you like,you can run a xp OS in vmware,and use the "supertermial" tool
<imaginator> minicom is fancier.
<arm9_linux> :-)
<arm9_linux> haha~
<nuGzthk> how do i install steam?
<Oli``> nuGzthk: through Wine. You need to do a couple of things first though
<Mba7eth> hmmmm well ... if there is something like CRT in windows? i 'll be very thankfull
<imaginator> what is CRT?
<vinicius> ???? anyone have any idea how to help me?
<rsk> a monitor
<nuGzthk> Oli how do i cuz i cant get the file to open thorugh wine
<bazhang> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Installing_Valve_s_STEAM_and_Counterstrike_on_Ubuntu nuGzthk
<dna_> lulz
<arm9_linux> CRT is a type of  display
<cybergig> o.o....
<LOGAN> what tool to use to erase a cd-rw?
<cybergig> yo
<arm9_linux> my english is poor :-(
<bazhang> not so
<Mba7eth> thanks for the third time .... gtg , it is breakfast time :)
<^Sarthor> HI, my client use to assign server IP the cleint comptuer? any solution to stop them?/
<cybergig> hmmmmm
<imaginator> arm9_linux: that's what I thought, but I wasn't connecting it with the serial port discussion
<ifireball> vinicius: w8, you're saying you can connect to HTTPS but getting certificate errors?
<vinicius> ifireball, yes...
<Oli``> Anybody know why I can't set WINE as the default program for EXE files? Crossover wont let go =(
<vinicius> ifireball, so the connection is not estabilished
<arm9_linux> hehe
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172388 LOGAN
<arm9_linux> theie is also a tool named "gtkterm "
<bjwebb> hi
<arm9_linux> you can try it
<bjwebb> i can't do mouse and keyboard at the same time
<ifireball> vinicius: afaik you can always click "yes, yes, yes" in the browser until it connects anyway. but cert problems are a sign of hijacked connection...
<bjwebb> after i tried doing some wiimote stuff
<bjwebb> any ideas?
<arm9_linux> gtkterm -p /dev/ttyS0
<Administrator> hi,everyone
<bazhang> wiimote stuff in ubuntu bjwebb?
<LOGAN> i have k3b but wont start on this one :)
<IndyGunFreak> unique nickname
<LOGAN> bazhang: thanks
<ifireball> vinicius: are you connecting through some kind of proxy? router? open wireless network?
<nuke-serge> hello all
<bjwebb> bazhang: yeah http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535659
<bjwebb> to get it to act like a mouse
<solaries> anyone here using avahi?
<nuke-serge> how to add emacs support for python in ubuntu
<bjwebb> so thats how ive changed something
<vinicius> ifireball, , no, i'm not behind a proxy
<Administrator> i wanna ask a command,what command should i use if i want to compare two files,then put the end of the compare to some *.txt file?
<bazhang> bjwebb: not really sure there sorry
<Administrator> i wanna ask a command,what command should i use if i want to compare two files,then put the end of the compare to some *.txt file?
<arm9_linux> diff
<webspiderus> Administrator: diff file1 file2 > *.txt?
<nuke-serge> i have already installed pymacs and python mode
<YouBucky> Hey Guys, anyone here using an ATI X1300 video card or knows how to install the driver with directing rendering working? (sorry to those who have read this b4)
<Administrator> webspiderus, yes , i will try it,thank you
<alemones> imaginator: I studied it but it's beyond my knowledge... any easier way of solving it?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | YouBucky
<ubotu> YouBucky: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ifireball> vinicius: wireless? give me more details here
<vinicius> ifireball, yes, i posted the issue in ubuntuforums.org, i'm looking to show you
<vinicius> ifireball, sorry by the delay :)
<nuke-serge> some can help me with the python mode for emacs ??
<arm9_linux> man diff
<imaginator> alemones: what confuses you?
<bazhang> http://www.daimi.au.dk/~chili/CSS/pythonmode.html nuke-serge
<nuke-serge> bazhang, thanks
<vinicius> ifireball, here, take a look pls: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651884
<solaries> how can I reactive my eth1:avahi device? somehow it's gone
<imaginator> alemones: IIRC there are 2 places for plugins in Ubuntu for Firefox.  ~/.mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<YouBucky> obotu, Thank you. I've read that forum but no luck with the getting direct rendering working. Using compiz-fusion I get crazt lag time when I enable "reflections". I assume this is due to the fact that direct rendering is not working
<bjwebb> bazhang: ive figuere it out
<bazhang> bjwebb: nice work!
<ifireball> vinicius: ok. I'll answer there if I can
<alemones> I don't know enough linux to follow instructions from a 'higher' level (one sentence meaning doing several things).. but that would be too long. I propose I uninstall Real Player, to see if it drags the Helix one away and then retry Mplayer...
<imaginator> alemones: so you should be able to remove any plugin by deleting the files in either directory.
<bjwebb> i needed to stop the mouseemu daemon if you're interested
<alemones> What is ~ ?
<imaginator> alemones: ~ is your home directory
<bazhang> bjwebb: you add it to the forums and mark it solved :}
<alemones> ok ;)
<imaginator>  /home/alemones for example
<alemones> that's a big leap forward for my linux knowledge :)
<vinicius> ifireball, great! thank you!
<bjwebb> now i need to remeber how to prevent daemon startup at boot
<tuntun> Hi. How can I get icon spacing on the desktop so they don't overlap, like windows?
<arm9_linux> the more practice,the more you know
<alemones> but also I think it's the kind of thing that scares people away ...
<g0rb3h> vinicius: I belive there was some one here yesterday with the same issue, he couldnt log onto the https section of his router management page
<imaginator> alemones: if you open a terminal and type ls ~ or something like that, you can see how it acts
<imaginator> alemones: yes, I can see why it would scare some people away
<imaginator> alemones: unix is simple, but it takes a genius to understand the simplicity (I think that's a close approximation to a quote by one of the Unix creators)
<nuke-serge> bazhang, hey cool ! its done ! but is there a way i can include in /etc or somewhere so that is set it for the entire system ???
<Moniker42> tuntun, it's not really what you asked but i normally use "clean up by name" to keep things organised
<vinicius> g0rb3h, my problem is not so bad, i just want to download some extensions by now :)
<wilstar> i can't connected my SCSI Scanner with scsiadd. I have to reboot linux with scanner ON to use it. Why?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579428 YouBucky
<vinicius> g0rb3h, but be without https connection is definitively painful
<tuntun> moniker42: almost...
<bazhang> nuke-serge: you should ask the #emacs experts in here :} I can only Google..
<vinicius> g0rb3h, ifireball, do this channel have public logs?
<|DuReX|> i need some help, need to get my a partition resized on my raid0 array :( but can't get it fixxed :(
<nuke-serge> bazhang, :P even i googled in the beginning ! guess i made some mistake somewhere
<alemones> imaginator: Thx! I honestly think I'm 8 out of 10 in computer literacy... but these things are really tough on the newbies !  OK, back to 'work': In that directory there is only libflashplayer.so
<g0rb3h> dunno, I think he was called wintersomething
<ScriptDevil> what is window snapping?
<Flaky> yop les gens
<bazhang> ntfs |DuReX|?
<Moniker42> can anyone help here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4033678#post4033678
<bazhang> ScriptDevil: some compiz eye candy
<ScriptDevil> yeah. what does it do?
<bazhang> nuke-serge: heh
<imaginator> alemones: ok, then checkout /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bazhang> ScriptDevil: snaps the windows back in place--pretty cool but useless imo
<ifireball> vinicius: check the forums
<|DuReX|> bazhang: yes a ntfs filesystem
<ScriptDevil> bazhang, what is "snapping"?
<|DuReX|> gparted should support it, but it thinks the raid0 is 2 different disks
<|DuReX|> and i loaded dmraid -ay in gparted livecd :s
<|DuReX|> weird
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=532609 |DuReX|
<bazhang> ScriptDevil: like a rubber band :}
<alemones> imaginator: done, there's a bunch of them mostly mplayer, but no Helix mentioned...
<ScriptDevil> oh.. okie
<tuntun> How can I get icon spacing on the desktop so they are all one size, like windows?
<vsilves> Windows snapping means that when you are dragging windows around in your desktop, they will try go snap togethern, making it easier to organize many windows without leaving gaps in between
<alemones> imaginator: there's one called narrowed.. never heard about it...
<arm9_linux> why not try smplayer?
<imaginator> alemones: what is the name of the helix plugin's library according to about:plugins?
<arm9_linux> right clik,selet strech icon
<alemones> imaginator: nphelix.so
<arm9_linux> tuntun
<tiredbones> can someone tell me why all the iso images I am downloading from the Ubuntu site are plain text document?
<ScriptDevil> tiredbones, they are not
<ScriptDevil> they are binary files
<ScriptDevil> are you downloading in windows?
<tuntun> arm9_linux: gnome makes icons all different sizes, can that be turned off?
<vsilves> tiredbones: that is because they put txt stubs instead of the real iso files, they do not have the network capacity to serve iso images to all the world, so they direct you to use other mirrors of the iso files
<arm9_linux> yes
<|DuReX|> bazhang: seems like gparted /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla worked :P
<lukerill> Hallo, I bet this is a common problem but the internet doesn't seem to have answers that apply. I reboot from CD and go to install 7.10, it goes through the orange bar, then I see a light brown background for a second, then blank screen. Any help's appreciated. :D
<bazhang> |DuReX|: excellent work!
<tiredbones> ScriptDevil, I am on Debian, I am trying to a Ubuntu image.
<alemones> imaginator: now I searched nphelix.so in the computer and is not found...
<tiredbones> vsilves, I tried several different sites already.
<bazhang> tiredbones: an iso image?
<tiredbones> bazhang, yes
<vinicius> ifireball, thanks! i posted there the english output
<ifireball> tiredbones: are you d/ling with a browser or with some tool or another?
<tiredbones> When I click on the current icon it show it as a plain text document.
<imaginator> alemones: how did you search?
<user3243> when attempting to install from source, i type in ,/configure, and receive "./configure no such file or directory"
<imaginator> alemones: did you use locate or find?
<user3243> ./configure
<tiredbones> ifireball, what is d/ling?
<arm9_linux> md5sum ,check it
<alemones> from Place, Find, in Filesystem
<ifireball> tiredbones: downloading
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/ tiredbones
<lukerill> Anyone know what could be wrong with my problem?
<imaginator> user3243: what are you configuring?
<user3243> projectM
<tiredbones> bazhang, I'll try that.
<user3243> i already installed build-essential
<Kufad> hey.. i have installed emerald themer. But it doesnt seem to turn on the theme, when i select one in Emerald. How do i make it doing that ?
<SSSSSSS> Hello can someone please help me?
<bazhang> user3243: are you in the same directory?
<user3243> yes
<j_medic78> well, i'm back again with my wireless issues. my ethernet connection is working now, but I still can't connect to wireless
<Myrtti> !ask | SSSSSSS
<ubotu> SSSSSSS: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ome> Hello there :)
<arm9_linux> ./configure  NOT ,/configure
<SSSSSSS> OK...   I had a dual boot XP/Kubuntu on two different hardisks. I then used a partition manager to delete all the partitions on the Kubuntu Hardisk. I then made a new NTFS partition on that same disk. After rebooting, I got GRUB error 17. How will I delete GRUB and make it boot normally into XP?
<user3243> yeah i changed that
<lukerill> Hallo, I bet this is a common problem but the internet doesn't seem to have answers that apply. I reboot from CD and go to install 7.10, it goes through the orange bar, then I see a light brown background for a second, then blank screen. Any help's appreciated. =)
<user3243> my mistake
<arm9_linux> SSSSSS
<user3243> the error is there, and i am using ./configure
<tuntun> is there any way gnome can display all desktop icons at the same size?
<alemones> imaginator: I searched from Place, Find, in Filesystem
<arm9_linux> you can use XP disk boot you system
<user3243> i am in the proper directory and have installed build-essential
<sandr-> try booting from your windows cd into recovery console
<arm9_linux> and rescue it
<SSSSSSS> then when I am in the recovery console?
<arm9_linux> try fixmbr command
<SSSSSSS> How do I rescue it?
<sandr-> then do the commands fixboot and fixmbr , that will set back the window bootloader
<imaginator> does anyone know if "Find in filesystem" in Gnome uses the locate database or /usr/bin/find?
<SSSSSSS> Ok thanks will try that
<arm9_linux> fixmbr
<j_medic78> what would normal dmesg out put for a system with intel prowireless 3495 be?
<user3243> that creates a new bootloader, rather than setting it back, right?
<B-rabbit> hi all
<imaginator> alemones: if it uses find, then the file probably doesn't exist.  if it's using locate (which is based on database program that crawls the disk and updates periodically, it may be out of date)
<user3243> requ13m, you lucky bastard, you got fios
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: It depends what u have installed#
<B-rabbit> imaginator, can u rephrase the question?
<ifireball> vinicius: what happens after you get the messages you posted? it doesn't seem like its all of it, the last line says "Connecting to ..."
<lukerill> I reboot from CD and go to install 7.10, it goes through the orange bar, then I see a light brown background for a second, then blank screen. What's wrong?
<alemones> imaginator: I searched in usr/bin, not found either ....
<arm9_linux> what's your vidio card
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: paste your dmesg output into pastebin if u like
<scguy318> lukerill: have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<wilstar> i can't connected my SCSI Scanner with scsiadd. I have to reboot linux with scanner ON to use it. Why?
<imaginator> B-rabbit: I'm trying to help alemones, and I'm not sure if the "Find in filesystem" tool that Ubuntu comes with, uses the locate database, or /usr/bin/find.
<bazhang> lukerill: safe mode? or alternate cd might do it
<lukerill> scguy318 and bazhang, yes I've tried safe mode, I have a 7500gt, and what's the alternate cd?
<g0rb3h> wilstar Scsi ID's are generally set by the controller at boot up
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: lol. how do i do that?(paste bin)
<ifireball> vinicius: also, are you sure wget doesn't get you the file anyway?
<user3243> sooo, nobody knows why when i try to install from source using ./configure it says no such file or directory?
<bazhang> !alternate | lukerill
<ubotu> lukerill: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: =) www.pastebin.com
<arm9_linux> user3243
<ifireball> user3243: you're probably not in the right directory
<user3243> i am in the right directory, im absolutely sure of it
<wilstar> g0rb3h: there is scsiadd to activate scsi devices, but it doesn't work
<arm9_linux> maybe you are not in the sources dir
<La`Patate> #ubuntu
<user3243> cd foo/sourcedir
<user3243> theres a bunch of .c files in here, i think i am
<Ubuntu2> speaking of video card I dual boot ubuntu and suse ever since I have installed suse, ubuntu will refuse to boot saying that the rate is incorrect
<lukerill> bazhang, thankyou, I'll try it out, is it anymore difficult to install?
<user3243> c and header files, and other stuff
<arm9_linux> is there a "confinure" file
<arm9_linux> ?
<user3243> i see ConfigFile
<imaginator> alemones: basically this tool called updatedb is run periodically from a job scheduler called cron.  cron starts is once a day, if your computer is booted at a certain time.  locate uses the data from updatedb.  find on the other hand just searches the filesystem without a database, so it's slower.
<ifireball> user3243: or maybe this source package works slightly differently, check if you got an INSTALL or README file with it
<user3243> ok will do
<imaginator> alemones: what can happen is that the database isn't in sync with the actual disk contents, due to package removal, etc.
<bazhang> lukerill: well it is ncurses based, so not as shiny, but not really much harder; just need to tab and enter through the choices
<lukerill> bazhang, thanks, I'll try that now
<bazhang> no worries lukerill
<imaginator> alemones: anyway the command you could use in a terminal is:  find / -name "nphelix.so"  or even find /usr -name "nphelix.so"   There's probably also some other standard location mentioned in that FAQ for the Mozilla plugins.
<user3243> ok you were right the readme says to do otherwise, thanks
<vinicius> ifireball, yes I am... :p
<arm9_linux> haha
<arm9_linux> next time
<user3243> rtfm got it
<redrebel> yo!
<vinicius> ifireball, it keeps trying to connect forever
<vinicius> ifireball, until the connection timeout
<arm9_linux> remember see the INSTALL or README file
<alemones> imaginator: ok, I will try all these and get back if necessary (which I suppose will be!) thanks a lot, I appreciate it
<zhanx> ok is there a how-to out there to resize and add a windows partition? need to have windows in order to run my langauge software wine doesnt run it
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | zhanx
<ifireball> vinicius: so it seems your problem is connecting to "releases.mozilla.org|32.1.4.248|:80" (that is what times out probably)
<ubotu> zhanx: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zhanx> erUSUL, old laptop vmware runs slow as heck
<ifireball> vinicius: what is the IP you see when you look at "ifconfig" ?
<arm9_linux> you can try virtual box
<arm9_linux> it's light and free
<zhanx> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://www.virtualbox.org/ for !Feisty, !Edgy and !Dapper - Setup details at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vinicius> ifireball, just a moment
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: well, i put the bottom part of my dmesg output that mentions the networking stuff in pastebin
<vinicius>           inet end.: 10.1.1.5  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Masc:255.0.0.0
<vinicius> ifireball,
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: cool link it in the channel :)
<erUSUL> zhanx: then dual booting may be the right solution... resize the partitions from a liveCD with gparted and install windows. The you will have to recover grub
<erUSUL> !grub | zhanx
<ubotu> zhanx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nuGzthk> where do i put the Tahoma file for steam?
<YouBucky> Anyone know of a good low profile video card, by good I mean will run confiz-fusion well?
<j_medic78> http://pastebin.com/m15d60423
<tuntun> YouBuck: 8800gt
<bazhang> nvidia 7300 does alright here YouBucky
<tuntun> YouBuck: 8800gt
<erUSUL> !fonts | nuGzthk
<ubotu> nuGzthk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<j_medic78> my wireless works fine on my Vista side, so I don't think it's a hardware issue, but who knows
<pedro> hola
<tuntun> YouBucky: 8800gt
<erUSUL> !es | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> tuntun: he said low profile :}
<YouBucky> tuntun/bazhang: Cheers, will check out teh reviews
<pedro> alguien de españa?
<tuntun> bazhang: how isnt it?
<pedro> hola?¿¿?¿
<erUSUL> pedro: entra en #ubuntu-es haz /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> tuntun: that is pretty monster iirc :}
<tuntun> bazhang: its single slot
<ifireball> vinicius: did you try any other HTTPs sites?
<bazhang> tuntun: there is better? wow
<ifireball> vinicius: also, take a look at http://whatsmyip.org/ do you see the same address there?
<_mug> moin
<x_zeuss> hi, i just downloaded the tarball of flashplayer from adobe site, but how do i install it? pls help
<vinicius> ifireball, yes I tried and successfully downloaded some files
<ifireball> vinicius: without any wired errors?
<vinicius> ifireball, yes
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<tuntun> youbuckt: actually any low-end card you purchase today can handle compiz...
<arm9_linux> deb file?zeuss
<tuntun> youbucky: actually any low-end card you purchase today can handle compiz...
<ifireball> vinicius: so the HTTPS problems are just with mozilla's site
<wers> can I make tables in tomboy?
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: it looks like the interface has come up fine, (although theres probable some more info above that section in dmesg) what happens when u run iwlist eth1 scan?
<_mug> could someone give me a hint which programming language/framework to use to write small simple apps with gui (should run in gnome and kde and - if possible - on wndows without to big changes)
<arm9_linux> x_zeuss?deb file or source file?
<tiredbones> bazhang, that image you pointed me to is 4.2G.
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: anything wrong with it?
<x_zeuss> arm9_linux: source
<scguy318> !brokenflash | x_zeuss
<ubotu> x_zeuss: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tuntun> youbucky: so you could do a lot cheaper than an 8800gt :P
<_mug> i did c, java, php, perl, but not too deep
<vinicius> ifireball, but why just with me? there's a windows computer that I connect in the same network as me, and i can successful download the same files I can't in ubuntu
<user3243> oh damnit i cant install this
<x_zeuss> scguy318: but can't i install it from source?
<ifireball> _mug:  python + gtx + glade
<tuntun> youbucky: is youbucky still here??
<ifireball> _mug:  python + _gtk_ + glade
<_mug> ifireball: hm
<|DuReX|> yeey
<bef> hi does anyone know a good program where i can select pictures to make a slideshow like you can in Doze explorer?
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: run that command iwlist eth1 scan
<|DuReX|> gparted fucked up my ntfs filesystem
<|DuReX|> nice :(
<tuntun> |durex|: no, you did!
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: http://pastebin.com/m66c44b7c
<B-rabbit> !language | |DuReX|
<Myrtti> !language | |DuReX|
<ubotu> |DuReX|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> http://ubuntu.com/download tiredbones what about here?
<ifireball> _mug: if you want windows as well, use wxwidgets (used to be called wxwindows)
<|DuReX|> tuntun: resized, and it worked perfectly, windows also shows its resized, but its not seen as NTFS anymore :(
<YouBucky> tuntun: Sorry I was ebaying :)
<bef> hi does anyone know a good program where i can select pictures to make a slideshow like you can in Doze explorer?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: i can see wireless networks, but when I try to connect, and give the network key, it just circles round and round, then prompts me for the key again. and i have the correct key
<tuntun> youbucky: well as i said,  any low-end card you purchase today can handle compiz...
<YouBucky> tuntun: I also may want to run Vista again at some point so I'll go with directx 10 support
<_mug> ifireball: hm but the programs arent in binary or anre they? just some kind of scripts?
<tuntun> youbucky: so you could do a lot cheaper than an 8800gt.
<YouBucky> tuntun: 8800gt doesnt look low profile??
<tiredbones> bazhang, that is the one I've been get the text documents when I downloaded what thought was an iso image.
<B-rabbit> bef, do u mean, program like powerpoint?
<B-rabbit> in win
<ifireball> _mug: there are python compilers if you can't get the "program bust be a binary blob" concept out of your head
<arm9_linux> maybe he want preview
<tuntun> youbucky: well these days low-profile is single slot, what is your definition?
<bef> B-rabbit, no, just to view pictures in a folder
<YouBucky> tuntun: I want something that will work with minmum fuss across Windows/Linux. I have way more fun things to do than mess with drivers
<bazhang> tiredbones: what location?
<bef> B-rabbit:  but with slideshow so i dont gotta click next or anythin
<aspide> [ Hola ]
<tuntun> youbucky: ...what is your definition of low-profile?
<tiredbones> bazhang,   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<YouBucky> tuntun: I define low profile as in the card will fit in a low profile case. I have a Dell 745 small form factor
<Mr-LonelY> i got this when access my server : Forbidden/You don't have permission to access / on this server
<B-rabbit> bef, i use "Eye of GNOME 2.18.1"...it's install in ubuntu by default
<Mr-LonelY> how to fix it?
<tuntun> |DuReX|: what is it seen as?
<bazhang> tiredbones: your location?
<ifireball> vinicius: its a wired error, I admit, did you try clearing mozilla's cache?
<Ulisse`Caffe`> e
<tho1> bef gqview has that feature
<ifireball> vinicius: also did you check in whatsmyip.org ?
<nuGzthk> how to i run the nvida uprade driver file ? someone please help
<tiredbones> bazhang,  I am in the usa.
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: run sudo iwlist eth1 encryption
<tho1> bef I believe ristretto also can do an automatic slideshow
<bef> tho1: thanks, B-rabbit; i already have eog, it doesn't do what i want. ill try tho1 suggestion =) hopefully it will work
<tuntun> youbucky: oh, you mean length not height...?
<B-rabbit> bef, there is a slide show option in eog
<B-rabbit> one sec
<tiredbones> bazhang,  I tried different download sites. Same results.
<tho1> bef doesn't F5 give you a slideshow in EoG<?
<bazhang> tiredbones: there are a number of options for that--midwest, south, etc.; could you tell me the region? I will give you a direct link then
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: http://pastebin.com/m69cb354a
<tuntun> |DuReX|: what is it seen as?
<Administrator> whami
<tiredbones> bazhang,  I am in the north east.
<|DuReX|> tuntun: unformatted ... :(
<bef> tho1: thanks again
<bef> B-rabbit: thanks
<B-rabbit> :)
<|DuReX|> tuntun: windows 2003 still boots, but it gives blue screen on boot: with 'unable to mount root' or something
<YouBucky> tuntun: I refere to it was height??
<tuntun> |DuReX|: oh, dear, I hope you have backups. do you?
<bazhang> http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso tiredbones right click save as
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: could just be a problem with WPA and your driver, im not sure how support for it is these days but u used to have to used ndiswrapper for that on most chips
<x_zeuss> what other chat client are there for ubuntu except pidgin?
<bazhang> x-chat
<tho1> x_zeuss Xchat
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: if you want a quickfix change the security on your router to wep
<tiredbones> bazhang,  I hope this works, I've been up all night trying to get an image. thanks
<|DuReX|> tuntun: no :P but nothing really needed was on it
<|DuReX|> only the installation :(
<YouBucky> bazhang: how's the 7300 GS?? Seems cheap??
<imaginator> x_zeuss: kopete, konversation, skype
<Tomatko> Hi there.. could someone help me with wireless USB dongle ?
<x_zeuss> tho1: can i use xchat for yahoo too?
<YouBucky> bazhang: not as in quality but comparably cheap?
<x_zeuss> i need one that can connect to yahoo too
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: it's not my router, so I can't mess with it! :-)
<vinicius> ifireball, I checked whatsmyip.org, it seems to be everything alright there
<Jackie_> Hello everybody （大家好）
<tuntun> youbucky: lol, you want a card that has a small footprint, not full-lenght.
<B-rabbit> x_zeuss, no
<tho1> x_zeuss not for IM...xchat is a chat client
<x_zeuss> i want something for yahoo
<imaginator> x_zeuss: kopete is a little better than pidgin at some things
<imaginator> kopete has webcam support
<tuntun> |DuReX|: let that be a lesson to you XD
<bazhang> YouBucky: not sure, it came with my computer :}
<B-rabbit> x_zeuss, i use gaim
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: right now i'm using the restricted driver that feisty installed by default. you think I should go the ndiswrapper route instead?
<imaginator> B-rabbit: gaim is the old version of what became pidgin
<x_zeuss> imaginator: but kopete is for kde, won't it crash under gnome? like amarok usually does for me
<imaginator> x_zeuss: it should work fine in gnome
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: lets try some more iwconfig things first :)
<cYbercOsmOnauT> I seeked no problems in using amarok on gnome till now
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: sounds good. i hear ndiswrapper can be a pain
<imaginator> x_zeuss: kde apps can vary in quality
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: doing some googleing atm about your chip and wpa support on your driver
<B-rabbit> imaginator, yer i know...i have been using gaim for quit a wile now...so i prefer to use it
<B-rabbit> :)
<|DuReX|> tuntun: is the NTFS support good in Ubuntu ?
<tuntun> youbucky: if all you want is to run compiz then just get the cheapest nvidia card you can find, the have the much better driver support
<|DuReX|> read/write ?
<cYbercOsmOnauT> You can read and write
<cYbercOsmOnauT> What else do you want to do? :D
<imaginator> B-rabbit: nod.  I understand.  I think there have been some security fixes so you may want to watch those :)
<ifireball> vinicius: ping the mozilla sites from both computes (the linux and windows) see if they go to the same IP
<arm9_linux> yes ubuntu 7.10 support it well
<|DuReX|> but it won't corrupt ntfs fs ?
<x_zeuss> imaginator: ok, ill try kopete, hope it doesn't crash
<B-rabbit> imaginator, thnkx for the tip :)
<sirAndrew> hello, can someone help me with a problem? i can`t install automatix and i don`t know why
<imaginator> :)
<vinicius> ifireball, good idea... but I can't do that now (the windows laptop is not here) what if they go to the same or different IP?
<elkbuntu> sirAndrew, that's probably a good thing. what do you need it for anyway?
<tuntun> |DuReX|: actually it works fine but you'll need to read a few how-tos first.
<bazhang> sirAndrew: step away from the keyboard :} seriously do not install automatix--it is not needed nor supported here
<YouBucky> tuntun: Thanks, I also dual boot Vista which I may want to use one day so a cheap cheap card wont be my best option
<arm9_linux> don't use automatix,there seem some problems,but i can not remember
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: iwconfig in pastebin plz
<tuntun> youbucky: well good hunting!
<imaginator> x_zeuss: another tool I found that kde had that was pretty good when I used it was kmess, for the unfortunate times when you must talk with people using MSN.  I found it worked better than aMSN, though YMMV.  :)
<sirAndrew> actually i can`t install anything, i get an error everytime saying the packages either don`t exist or their dependencies are not installable
<ifireball> vinicius: that depends on the answer
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ok
<cYbercOsmOnauT> I have a problem with my DELL Inspiron and the Hibernate/Suspend modes. I cannot restart the normal mode after my Laptop changed to hibernate or suspend.
<vinicius> cYbercOsmOnauT, it seems to be a problem with the dell driver, Ubuntu does not support it yet
<ib81> hihi all, got a strange problem, I'm getting a DHCP lease, but the DNS servers I put in /etc/resolv.conf don't seem to be picked up by any program...'nslookup google.com 208.67.222.222' works, but 'nslookup google.com' gives me 'connection timed out, no servers could be reached'
<elkbuntu> sirAndrew, had you used any other 3rd party stuff already?
<ifireball> vinicius: if they are different we look for a DNS problem on the Linux, if they are the same we look for something else
<sirAndrew> nope
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: http://pastebin.com/m582b4e34
<cYbercOsmOnauT> So I stay at "Blank Screen" ;)
<vinicius> cYbercOsmOnauT, i don't remember where i read this
<vinicius> ifireball, ok, great
<vinicius> ifireball, I'll do this and I'll post in the forum
<vinicius> ifireball, can you please watch the thread?
<cYbercOsmOnauT> I just dislike to let the machine run when I go to eat with my family.
<ifireball> vinicius: ok
<elkbuntu> sirAndrew, what other things have you tried installing that it's telling you that for?
<sirAndrew> elkbuntu: nope, nothing works, i can`t install anything, just the things that came with the ubuntu 7.10 i386 imafg image i got from ubuntu.com
<vinicius> ifireball, thanks for the help :)
<olskolirc> hello.  I just upgraded to Gutsy.  Now I can't get my internet to turn on during bootup or my external hd to mount.  Where do I put the commands: sudo ifup eth0 && mount /dev/sdsa1 /media/MYDISK?  Would that be in .bashrc?
<bazhang> sirAndrew: sounds like you need to add some repositories other than the cd then
<vinicius> olskolirc, not in bashrc
<imaginator> olskolirc: probably not.  try /etc/rc.local might be more appropriate
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<olskolirc> imaginator, :-)
<linduxed> ive got a laptop, and have used my touchpad al the time without problems, however recently i used a usb mouse more and one bootup the touchpad stopped working, so now i can only use external mice
<sirAndrew> how about if i try ubuntu ultimate 1.4? will that come with more programs? it`s my first ubuntu install...i don`t know many things...
<imaginator> olskolirc: btw you won't need sudo in that file.  it runs with suitable privileges
<elkbuntu> sirAndrew, please paste your sources.list at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<j_medic78> woops. got disconnected
<bazhang> sirAndrew: have you enabled more repos?
<sirAndrew> i spent all night reading faqs and documents, and tutorials and now i know less then i knew when i started reading....
<sirAndrew> bazhang, i don`t know how to enable more repos
<sirAndrew> another question how do i update?
<linduxed> i also think ive got the same problem in windows xp (dualboot) but im not 100%, however if thats the case than i understand its broken....
<Borbus> Hi, I'm trying to boot from ubuntu 7.10 amd64 live cd, after it loads the kernel my display just goes off.
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: did you get a look at the iwconfig? i got booted offline for a second, so i might have missed a post! :-)
<bazhang> sirAndrew: go to synaptic and open repositories, put a check next to the first four, reload, then search for packages, hit apply changes and your done
<olskolirc> imaginator, do I put my code before or after exit 0?
<sirAndrew> ok hang on a sec
<imaginator> olskolirc: before
<olskolirc> thanks precious :-)
<Tomatko> Hi There.. have a problem.. need a wireless network under Ubuntu 7.10 with USB donggllee. but UBUNTU can't see that dongle and can't find a driver.. have only drivers for Windows XP
 * olskolirc is a female btw
<imaginator> heh
 * Jan` high-fives olskolirc
 * olskolirc ^5 Jan
<Jan`> olskolirc: They're Linux geeks, they're probably scared of girls. We could use this to our advantage.
<Jan`> *cackle*
<olskolirc> hahaha
<imaginator> before this place degenerates in a moment, I suggest men read this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<imaginator> :)
<arm9_linux> heh
<Borbus> It happens even in safe graphics mode
<olskolirc> hahaha imaginator
<Jan`> "How To Encourage Women In Linux"?
<pengo__> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> ugh offtopic
<Jan`> "Same Way As You Encourage Men In Linux - Make It Work Better."
<pengo__> whats a good video media player for nix
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: have u tried playing with wpa_supplicant?
<pengo__> mplayer doesn't seem to play back some formats smoothly for me
<bazhang> vlc pengo__
<pengo__> other than vlc? that doesn't always work too good
<bazhang> no idea then
<rsk> paradon: mplayer
<tho1> pengo__ mplayer is probably a close second
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: nopoe. honestly, i'm still pretty much a noob, so i don't even know what the supplicant is
<ifireball> pengo__: there are like gazillion command-line switches to mplayer, maybe you can play with then to improve performance
<Koser> trying to connect my digital camera (Sony Cybercam), but it gets stuck in "USB Mode Connecting" mode - never gets mounted.
<pengo__> i think its mainly the gnome-mplayer frontend, the progress bar seems to have problems with the video overlay so its constantly popping in/out of the video window
<ifireball> tho1: vlc crashes an awful lot on Linux in my experience... I think the devs focus more on windows now days
<g0rb3h> kk, nps :) run man wap_supplicant to familiarise yourself, ive got what i need to write a quick config for u though
<Tilllinux> heya, I'm looking for an application that converts (on the screen) written text to text... like ocr but "realtime"... like a 'handwriting' application ;)
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: gimme a mo though, need a new coffee ^^
<ifireball> pengo__: yeah, I've yet to have seen a good mplayer front-end, mplayer isn't front-end friendly, user the command-line version
<imaginator> ifireball: I haven't found that.  have you sent them any useful backtraces?
<Jan`> Bwaaaaa, ha ha: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug-chat/2001/October/msg00317.html
<tho1> ifireball yeah, and my audio got screwed in vlc after I installed gstreamer (actually YAST installed gstreamer as a dependency and I didn't catch it in time to abort the install)
<sirAndrew> bazhang, ok i did that and now the application appear in the list...can i paste into a pastebin the error it gives me?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: believe me, I feel for ya as far as coffee goes!
<pengo__> when i install mplayer it auto play a file if i double click on it?
<ifireball> imaginator: either you miss-tabbed, of my memory is bad, what are we talking about?
<imaginator> vlc
<pengo__> replaying the same file doesn't have the problem odd
<ifireball> tho1: that might be fixable with tweaking the audio backend, it may be that vlc is playing to alsa while gstreamer to oss or something like that
<sirAndrew> lol now it`s downloading and installing 149 updates :-|
<Ubuntu2> Anybody know how to make java work  in Opera web browser>?
<ifireball> imaginator: well, its just the feeling seeing how it functions on windows as opposed to linux, where problems are addressed faster, etc. I do admit the last time I had VLC installed was quite a while ago
<Jan`> imaginator: for some reason, I can't talk to you in private message.
<Jan`> imaginator: Still can't. Nick not registered.
<tho1> ifireball yeah, well...I swtiched to suse on my main laptop to avoid the audio issues of ubuntu, and here they are again! Guess I can't win. I can get audio in the avi's just fine using mplayer, but in vlc now the audio is barely detectable.
<ifireball> imaginator: for example, vlc used to have quite good gtk and qt front ends, but they were both dropped in favor of a wxwindows one
<imaginator> Jan`: I guess you need to register your nick then to talk with anyone now
<Jan`> Yes.
<imaginator> ifireball: I wasn't aware of that.  I've been using the gtk+ frontend.
<Jan`> Not to worry.
<Optyk> Hello there.
<Jan`> But on the topic at hand: yes it's funny, although I think the main problem with linux is not encouraging women, it's encouraging anyone who actually wants to do work on computers rather than treat them as a hobby.
<ifireball> tho1: its because there are about 4 common ways to use audio and many more less-common, and the default configs not always agree, but unless its the god-for-nothing closed-source flash plugin, it can usually be fixed easily
<Optyk> Could have I help with chroot jail?
<Optyk> I unable to change password on chrooted account.
<ifireball> imaginator: well, if it doesn't crash all the time I guess they might have picked it up; like I said, havn't looked at VLC in a while, mplayer works fine for me...
<tho1> ifireball welll.the problem just showed up a few days ago. I have tinkered with the config for vlc but haven't yet succeeded in fixing the issue. It was just too easy to start using mplayer instead
<Optyk> passwd: pam_start() failed, error 26
<compengi> how to send a directory through ftp in command line
<linduxed> one bootup the touchpad stopped working, so now i can only use external mice, what do i do?
<ifireball> tho1: indeed ;)
<imaginator> ifireball: I did a checkout of the vlc trunk.  I'll see what they are using.
<tho1> ifireball I find as I get old(er) I just want something that works. didn't take long to rule out vista, linux is getting closer...but the temptation to try a mac is becoming overwhelming <smile>
<Nicolaidis> hello, help to install cairo dock...
<ifireball> imaginator: ok, then you know it better then me, but I can probably find issues with it still, how is the Gnome integration for instance? can it do session management? does it obey the desktop preferences?
<olskolirc> same here tho1
<olskolirc> I'd love to get my hands on a Macintrash
<Jan`> "Worst LUG meeting possible: 10pm Monday night, downtown warehouse in deserted alley, meat, double meat or spicy meat pizza and cheap beer."
 * Jan` snickers extensively
<imaginator> ifireball: I don't know about the gnome integration.  I don't use Gnome, but I do use Ubuntu :)
<Jan`> Yup. That's it alright.
<ifireball> tho1: well, I have some ethical principles to keep me on linux, other then that I hear ya
<j_medic78> all the lines exactly as written? including the final bracket being spaced out a bit?
<jriffle> anyone know how to get linux on an ipaq r3115 ?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: all the lines exactly as written? including the final bracket being spaced out a bit?
<tho1> ifireball I'll  probably always have a linux partition...linux allows me to rediscover the pleasure of getting the printer to print 'hello'
<ifireball> imaginator: kde? those questions can be asked WRT kde as well
<rojanu> is it possible to change amd64 to x86 only via ssh?
<imaginator> ifireball: I'm using Ubuntu with a WM I wrote, and the toolkit I mostly use is Tcl/Tk
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: i can't save it for some weird reason
<olskolirc> how can I get my berly to work without turning my menus black?  and I don't know how to zoom or rotate the cube
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know how can be started software in reduced to icons at startup
 * Jan` continues going through "how to attract women to Linux", snickering occasionally and nodding a lot
<ifireball> imaginator: oh, so you're pretty much integration-agnostic ;)
<imaginator> ifireball: to some extent.
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: probably trying to save as a user, open your editor as root
<g0rb3h> when u have the file there run this command
<Tilllinux> "This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 3 seconds." ... isn't this somehow...weird and contradictory?
<g0rb3h> wpa_supplicant  -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf -Bw
<ifireball> imaginator: but isn't tcl/tk ugly as hell? the less time I looked it was still using motif as a backend...
<imaginator> ifireball: I'm a Tcl and Tk core developer, and I'm hoping that the 8.5.x releases will change the ideas about "ugly as hell" once Ubuntu starts using them of course
<grout> Anyone have a .deb file for doomsday?
<imaginator> ifireball: and Tk has never used Motif, it just looked like it.
<ifireball> imaginator: I don't know... this is a python/ruby world, I liked TCL... but it kinda seems.. old fashioned...
<Cnerd> hi
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: it keeps giving me an "Unexpected error: File not found"
<Cnerd> ive a question
<imaginator> ifireball: that's a view that many people regretabbly share.
<Cnerd> im isntalling ubuntu now
<imaginator> ifireball: I wouldn't say there's a lot of truth to it though.
<Cnerd> i can compile with ubuntu?
<Cnerd> ?
<Cnerd> gcc
<Cnerd> is in it
<imaginator> Cnerd: yes
<ifireball> imaginator: also, it won't be truly integrated until you can somehow run the GTK theme engine above it
<imaginator> 2 versions at least
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: ok, save the config file i posted you to here instead /home/(your username)/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Ubuntu2> Congratulations!
<Ubuntu2>  
<Ubuntu2> You have the recommended Java installed (Version 6 Update 3).
<ifireball> imaginator: given that to date I did more coding in TCL then in Python, I can see your side of this
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ok, 1 sec
<Ubuntu2> but it still does not work
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ok, that saved
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: so now do sudo wpa_supplicant  -Dipw -ieth1 -c/home/(your username)/wpa_supplicant.conf -w
<imaginator> ifireball: the gtk+ look and theme support is a problem.  It seems that Gtk+ and Qt themes are very important these days.  Qt has been solved by a project called tile-qt, but Gtk+ is a bit more involved.
<ifireball> imaginator: I know TCL is capable of any programming paradigm imagined, and its compactness is simply amazing, but somehow python seems "cleaner" to me; and there is the issue of the size of the user-base
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: you should get some stuff comming to the tty as we left the "B" out, you can whack the output in pastebin
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: i got a bunch of "Operation not supported" and "Failed to set encryption" messages
<georg1> hi, any good crm system that I can use?
<ifireball> imaginator: well, imo, if its a different toolkit you'll always have issues with small tidbits like how focus works, or hotkeys or integration with stuff like compiz
<georg1> how can I configure the mouse pointer to be smaller?
<imaginator> ifireball: btw: http://wiki.tcl.tk/NexTk  that's my project (alpha transparency and window rotation support for a next generation Tk, with widgets written in Tcl).
<ifireball> imaginator: this is way I try to keep my desktop purely gtk2.x and even gnome if possible
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: pastebin the whole lot for me, start from where u issue the command
 * Jan` waits for Ubuntu live CD to burn
<Lizlo> .de
<Cnerd> FUCK
<Cnerd> Ubutnu install error
<Cnerd> :'(
<Jan`> Cnerd: Thanks but no thanks.
<Cnerd> :p
<imaginator> Cnerd: what's the problem?
<ifireball> imaginator: well, I'm kinda surprised to hear that TK is its own toolkit I always thought it was a layer above something else, does it has something like glade?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: http://pastebin.com/m5b99e452
<Cnerd> Errno 5 Input/output error: '/rofs/usr/share/aspell/en_CAw_accents-only.cwl.gz'
<ifireball> imaginator: alos I suppose one way to solve gtk integration problems is to write a gtk them engine in tk... ;)
<imaginator> that would be a lot of work, and maintainance
<Cnerd> this particual error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive
 * Jan` gingerly places liveCD in CD-ROM drive, and, in like manner to a bomb disposal expert cutting the green wire, presses the ON button
<Cnerd> de disk is free request from ubuntu.com
<imaginator> There are tools like Glade -- several in fact.  I find it easier to just make GUIs manually with code though.
<georg1> how can I verify that the last drivers have been installed?
<georg1> I  have nvidea
<ifireball> imaginator: well, the qt guys did that, but I suppose its a question of resources
<lonejack> is it possible to launch tomboy (or other applications) directly iconized?
<iCEifer> can anyone suggest a good gnome MP3/CD player?
<Cnerd> imaginator
<tho1> iCEifer xmms
<cYbercOsmOnauT> I like Amarok.. even if it's a KDE player.. ;)
<ifireball> imaginator: coded GUIs have maintainability problems and they tend not to be easily I18N-able
<predaeus> iCEifer, audacious
<iCEifer> cYbercOsmOnauT, I was looking for something similar to that for gnome :)
<imaginator> ifireball: there are message catalog tools that make the i18n problem easier to solve
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: so my driver doesn't support WPA huh?
<imaginator> Cnerd: did you run a checksum on the disk image before making your Ubuntu CD?
<Cnerd> checkksum, making?
<ifireball> imaginator: no, you don't really understand i18n until you try to support RTL of CTL languages...
<Cnerd> ive did request free cd
<imaginator> oh
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: correct
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: lol, hell will freeze over before I get the owner of the router to change the encryption!
<imaginator> Cnerd: well, do you have access to another CD-ROM drive?
<ifireball> imaginator: problem is most programmers think text always goes left-to-right...
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: give ndiswrapper a try, its not such a headache anymore and there are lots of good guides
<imaginator> ifireball: that's something to solve in the future.  languages like Hebrew with RTL and the few others make life much more uhm interesting :)
<Cnerd> imaginator: no, i shutdown my pc
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ok, I'll see what I can do with ndiswrapper
<Cnerd> i make it open, en unconnect the cdrom dire
<Cnerd> i cionnect another drive
<Cnerd> that can
<Cnerd> i think
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<graabein> how come i get two icons for ipod when i mount it on usb? i'm on xfce
<holycow> same partition or two?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: i'll check that link out
<ifireball> imaginator: well, tell me when that future comes, until then your toolkit doesn't cut it, simple as that. I'm sorry.
<Nicolaidis> how can i download plugins for compiz fusion?
<ifireball> imaginator: (slightly  bitter about those issues, I pretty much started and ended my coding career making RTL ports... motif is horrible...)
<imaginator> ifireball: do you use RTL a lot?
<imaginator> ifireball: yes, I agree Motif is horrible.  I've done some coding with it.
<ifireball> imaginator: personally no, but my "clients" do.
<|DuReX|> pffyt
<|DuReX|> installing on a dmraid is real problem :(
<Jan`> Anyone who was here last night might have heard me gripe about Linux not working very well.
<Jan`> I just thought I'd mention the fact that we can add the Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD to the List Of Things That Don't Work.
<imaginator> Jan`: what hardware?
<Jan`> God, it'd be nice to be wrong sometimes.
<olskolirc> lol right Jan
<Jan`> Um. A PC.
<olskolirc> I finally got mine to where it needs to be with a lot of tweaking
<rsk> Jan`: the detection of monitor resolutions is horrific. other than that.. it works fine
<Jan`> It has an Asus A7N8X motherboard and an Athlon XP 2600+ processor.
<scguy318> Jan`: of what specification is what imaginator is interested in
<imaginator> Jan`: which flavor of the million permutations of a PC do you have?
<tho1> Jan` Just curious...have you tried Ubuntu 6.06?
<Jan`> tho1: No.
<Jan`> Anyhoo, it has a Windows 2000 install on its hard disk.
<imaginator> Jan`: what's the problem with the Live CD?
<Jan`> So we burned ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso to a CD and put it in the drive, and the PC booted into Windows.
<|DuReX|> It fails to format the ext3 :(
<Jan`> So we then went into the BIOS and set all the boot devices to CD-ROM.
<nuGzthk> i have wine but still cant install the msi steaminstaller file
<Jan`> Then we rebooted and it booted into Windows.
<scguy318> Jan`: you did...burn as ISO?
<nuGzthk> please help
<rsk> Jan`: ok so, did you burn it as a bootable disk?
<scguy318> Jan`: and not as a data file in a new data session?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: so i just need to install the ndiswrapper toolkit, then get the windows driver, have it configure the driver, then run that command again?
<Jan`> Yes, I burned it as an image.
 * Jan` isn't quite THAT stupid
<imaginator> Jan`: how did the boot loader behave?
<MrGreencastle> I somehow removed the login window config tool, whats the name of the package so I can get it back?
<rsk> Jan`: and have you verified the media?
<Toma-> What type of bitmap files are compatible with X? eg. xsetroot/xdm ?
<rsk> Jan`: as in md5cheking et
<Jan`> imaginator: what's a boot loader?
<olskolirc> I didn't do a cd install.  I just upgraded from my last ubuntu
<wols_> Jan`: if it boots still windows it's not Ubuntu's fault. it's either your fault for not being able to operate a cd burner or your hardware not following your commands
<olskolirc> 7.06 or something like that
<scguy318> Jan`: a boot loader is the code that performs bootstrapping for an OS
<nuGzthk> how do i install the msi file?
<Jan`> scguy318: *blink*
<scguy318> nuGzthk: in Wine? wine start msifile.msi
<imaginator> Jan`: the BIOS should attempt to load the image on the Live CD
<chazco> How do I remove duplicated Ubuntu entries from my grub menu?
<Jan`> The CD appears to be entirely blank.
<imaginator> and then the Live CD should load it's own boot loader to load a kernel
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: yup =)
<wols_> chazco: duplicated how?
<scguy318> Jan`: that shouldn't be...
<Jan`> No kidding.
<tho1> chazco edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chazco> I have two of everything... why that is I dont know
<wols_> Jan`: then you didn't burn a ubuntu CD. try again
<imaginator> Jan`: what tool did you use to burn the ISO image?
<scguy318> Jan`: how did you download the image?
<Jan`> imaginator: InfraRecorder.
<Jan`> scguy318: From a website. Using Firefox.
<chazco> wols_ - I think when I installed Ubuntu it picked up remenants of another install on a second HDD
<Jan`> It certainly spent quite a while making those "I'm writing a disc" whirring sounds.
<MrGreencastle> For burning .iso in Windows, I would recommend ImgBurn
<scguy318> CDBurnerXP :P
<wols_> chazco: pastebin your menu.lst
<Jan`> So I'd be quite surprised if it had done nothing.
<imaginator> Jan`: can you view the CD in Windows from my computer?
<Jan`> imaginator: s'what I'm doing. Seems empty.
<imaginator> hmm, strange
<wols_> Jan`: there is a "da as if but don't really do it" mode with every CD burner app I've ever seen
<scguy318> Jan`: what if you mount the image using a loopback mount program?
<Jan`> scguy318: A what?!
<MrGreencastle> I somehow removed the login window config tool, whats the name of the package so I can get it back?
<luckybamboo> hi ihave trouble updating my packages: Couldn't connect with 192.168.178.9:8080 (192.168.178.9). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<luckybamboo> i have
<scguy318> Jan`: image mount app
<chazco> wols_ - There are several bits which say "# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing
<chazco> # linux installation on /dev/sdb1."
<imaginator> Jan`: I think scguy318 is suggesting that you try to see what the image contains
<Jan`> Oh.
<imaginator> Jan`: does InfraRecord have that ability?
 * Jan` reaches for Daemon Tools
<omega512> hi i tried to compile this bridge utility http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/LFS/brctl-010226.c (br2684ctl) to configure my connection and i got this errors:  atm.h: No such file or directory and many other errors incomplete type ....etc how to compile this plz?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: you have a proxy set?
 * predaeus just discovered recently that Daemon Tools the free version contains spyware.
<luckybamboo> scguy318, yes
<scguy318> predaeus: old news but if you uncheck teh search bar...
<scguy318> predaeus: the fact that it does have spyware is dead obvious, and they're nice enough to let you say no
<wols_> omega512: you need to install the kernel headers for your kernel
<predaeus> scguy318, really? I thought they changed that.
<wols_> omega512: linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<predaeus> scguy318, well, let's forget about that then.
<scguy318> predaeus: I can still uncheck install search bar when installing DAEMON Tools, if I'm not mistaken
<Jan`> OK. If I mount the .iso using daemon tools, it has a bunch of folders and suchlike in it, named .disk, bin, casper, disctree, dists etc
<MrGreencastle> Can someone please tell me the name of the login window config tool's package? I accidentally removed it somehow.
<wols_> Jan`: so burn your disk again until your CD has those files
 * Jan` suspects InfraRecorder is being Bad
<wols_> MrGreencastle: gdm-config iirc
<Mechdave> MrGreencastle, It is called gdm
 * Jan` might have to pony up the cash for Nero
<imaginator> Jan`: I think your suspicion is correct
<MrGreencastle> For burning .iso in Windows, I would recommend ImgBurn
<scguy318> Jan`: Nero? use CDBurnerXP :P
<Jan`> Mutter. I should have Nero anyway.
<omega512> wols_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ===> linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic is already the newest version
<fahri_> try ImgBurn in wind*** to burn .iso!
<Jan`> Although it comes with plus de la irritating hang-on programs.
<wols_> Jan`: http://cdburnerxp.se/
<luckybamboo> Jan`, or try brasero...
<wols_> omega512: full output of your make run
 * Jan` goes with wols_' suggestion
 * Jan` looks for a burnable optical disc that isn't a DVD...
<fahri_> just right click ur .iso, choose Burn!
<wols_> Jan`: try your current "ubuntu" CD. seems it's empty anyways
<scguy318> luckybamboo: but Jan` is in Windows so :P
<luckybamboo> scguy318, ah...
<rsk> Jan`: dvd's would work fine alos
<luckybamboo> scguy318, can you please help me?
<Jan`> wols_: It's not "unburned" empty. It's "got no files on" empty.
<rsk> also
<wols_> Jan`: wow that infrarecorder is reall poo
<Jan`> I've had trouble with it in the past.
<omega512> wols_: i'm compiling it with gcc -o br2684ctl br2684.c
<scguy318> luckybamboo: what's up?
<wols_> omega512: why?
<luckybamboo> scguy318, i can't update my packages.
<wols_> luckybamboo: start your proxy
<BernardB> How can I mount a .dmg file in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<lonejack> hi, is it possible to launch tomboy (or other applications) directly iconized?
<scguy318> BernardB: I think fuseiso (in universe) can do it
<luckybamboo> wols_, the proxy is running.
<luckybamboo> wols_, there must be some wrong settings locally.
<wols_> luckybamboo: but it's not accepting connections
<luckybamboo> not my connection.
<omega512> wols_:there isn't a makefile with it
<wols_> luckybamboo: is it running on port 8080 on that remote machine?
<wols_> omega512: I still want the full output
<luckybamboo> wols_, how to check if the port is 8080 on the proxy?
<wols_> luckybamboo: what OS is the proxy running?
<luckybamboo> i think it's a debian too.
<omega512> wols_: the full  output is big lol
<chazco> Okay, fixed my grub menu :)
<wols_> luckybamboo: think or know?
<omega512> ~ 15 lines
<chazco> Still got the USB keyboard issue to sort out
<wols_> luckybamboo: and ubuntu is NOT debian
<omega512> i paste it??
<MrGreencastle> Thanks, I wonder how I removed it...
<wols_> !paste | omega512
<ubotu> omega512: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bionoid> Hi. I have problems booting livecd on my Toshiba Qosmio G40. Sometimes it freezes before reaching the desktop (but always at the graphical stage). Sometimes I get a nice 1920x1200 desktop and everything works. Until I start a program, then everything hangs. I tried the safe graphics mode, but it just keeps restarting X indefinetely. Any hints?
<MrGreencastle> Must have not been paying attention
<luckybamboo> wols_, true. i think it's a debian or an ubuntu
<Elko> I installed build-essential and now get a zlib error, but can't find which packsge contains that library?
<luckybamboo> wols_, i'm not the admin.
<wols_> luckybamboo: sudo netstat -anp |grep 8080 on it
<Elko> zlib1g is installed though
<wols_> luckybamboo: can you telnet to it on port 8080?
<imaginator> zlib1g?
<luckybamboo> wols_, i can't get onto the proxy.
<wols_> Elko: zlib1g-dev is what you need. headers
 * Jan` burns
<wols_> luckybamboo: then tell the proxy admin
<nucco> hi, doesn anyone know where cups-pdf saves its output files? I'm printing from epiphany, but can't find the generated files
<Elko> wols_: thank you
<chazco> My USB keyboard wont work with Ubuntu when using the motherboards USB ports. It does work when using a PCI expansion cards ports. How can I fix this? (With it plugged into the expansion card the BIOS and grub are unable to use it)
<chazco> It started in 7.10
<luckybamboo> wols_, it's not a good time for calling the admin. he will be back on wednesday
<wols_> chazco: does onboard usb work at all?
<BernardB> scguy318, I've installed it via Synaptic. What command can I use/
<BernardB> *?
<chazco> wols_ - yep
<omega512> wols_: i copied the output and pressed paste what i must do now?
<luckybamboo> wols_, that's why i'm sitting here alone.
<wols_> omega512: tell us the url
<omega512> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49963/
<wols_> luckybamboo: we cannot help you. the proxy is not working apparently and we certainly don't have admin rights
<Optyk> .wc
<fever> is there options for the diff command to display the words which are not the same ?
<chazco> wols_ - I've tried changing BIOS options for USB keyboard support, doesnt help... I thought maybe dmesg would help, but I cant login to Ubuntu with it plugged into the problem socket :D
<chazco> sockets even
<omega512> wols_: it's ok?
<luckybamboo> wols_, true. o.k. maybe you can help getting rid of the proxy? maybe i can go out without the proxy?
<wols_> omega512: what is this atm library?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: now, with that command you gave me, I'm getting a "syntax error near unexpected token ` ( ' "
<wols_> luckybamboo: sure. just don't use a proxy
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: thats a start! =)
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: lol. never mind, my bad!!
<chazco> Also, when the keyboard is plugged into the motherboard ports it works fine in the BIOS and Grub, just Ubuntu having problems
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people. I got a video, and of all my players, only "MPlayer" will display it correctly. However, MPlayer does not allow me to go fullscreen. How can I fix the other players (ie vlc or totem)
<j_medic78> it helps to change "your user name" to what it really is! :-)
<godlines> if your not using ssh public keys, is your password then sent in clear text?
<nucco> hi, doesn anyone know where cups-pdf saves its output files? I'm printing from epiphany, but can't find the generated files please...
<luckybamboo> wols_, the fritzbox has got the ip 192.168.178.1.... maybe i can just go through it?
<wols_> chazco: plug in the usb keyboard to mianboard, then  dmesg | tail -20
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: :P also dont copy the carriage return char into the .conf file
<omega512> wols_: it's used to create a bridge (virtual network) to configure the PPPoE over ATM  connection
<wols_> luckybamboo: you normally already do
<luckybamboo> wols_, but i don't know which conf to edit.
<chazco> wols_ - I cant excute the command after plugging it in - no keyboard...
<chazco> I'll try a script with sleep in it
<maek> nucco: find / -name filename.pdf ?
<wols_> omega512: the atm doesn't do that. answer my question. and where is it from?
<wols_> chazco: plug it in, remove it again and plug it to the pci card, then dmesg | tail -40
<Vinconzo> hi
<nuGzthk> can someone help me install the msi file?
<chazco> wols_ - got it with a script... it seems to show up fine
<wols_> luckybamboo: do "telnte google.com 80" what does it say?
<nuGzthk> steam
<wols_> nuGzthk: appdb.winehq.com or #wine
<wols_> luckybamboo: *telnet
<luckybamboo> wols_, Trying 64.233.167.99...
<luckybamboo> Connected to google.com
<Lethyro> does anyone know about saslauthd und postfix ?
<luckybamboo> Connection closed by foreign host
<chazco> [  478.060000] input: Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 as /class/input/input8
<chazco> [  478.060000] input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3
<omega512> wols_: see PPPoE in http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/LFS/index.html
<wols_> luckybamboo: you using synaptic or apt-get?
<luckybamboo> wols_, apt-get
<BernardB> scguy318, ?
<wols_> omega512: this atm lib needs a corresponding atm.h header file. where is it?
<wols_> luckybamboo: env |grep HTTP  is there any proxy set?
<luckybamboo> wols_, env |grep HTTP --> no reponse
<wols_> luckybamboo: sudo grep -r -i HTTP /etc/apt/*
<wols_> luckybamboo: any response?
<omega512> wols_: i don't know this why i post the question
<Lethyro> i cant send emails: in the mail.log i read: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Not a Directory   <<< what i should do
<wols_> omega512: how should we know?
<luckybamboo> wols_, yeah. the source.list
<maek> omega512:  to find a certain file you can use apt-file, sudo apt-get install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update ; apt-file search atm.h - that will tell you which pkg the file is in
<wols_> that's not it. should be a preferences file
<wols_> is it a mandatory proxy?
<luckybamboo> wols_, and 2 entries in apt.conf
<wols_> luckybamboo: pastebin the 2 entries
<profoX`> what's ubuntu's policy on drivers? do new drivers for graphics cards and drivers like madwifi get backported to dapper and/or gutsy now? i thought i read a spec about that sometime ago
<wols_> maek: how will that help him?
<wols_> omega512: again. where is this atm library from?
<Vinconzo> anyone here with any usenet experience? (using Pan)
<Vinconzo> i tried using microsofts server (just to try it) and now i cant ue my isp's server anymore
<luckybamboo> wols_, all entries: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/25258/
<maek> wols_: I might have misunderstood, I thought he was looking for where to get atm.h - sorry omega512
<wols_> luckybamboo: something is very wrong since those proxies are supposed to use port 3128 but you spoke about port 8080
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: what did you mean by "carriage return"? :-D
<Tobias92> I want to play a video file and the screen goes all pink, is this because I am missing codecs?
<imaginator> Vinconzo: perhaps the connection is persistent or you set NNTPSERVER in your env differently?
<Jan`> Right well.
<imaginator> Vinconzo: I don't use Pan.  I use slrn FWIW
<luckybamboo> wols_, shall i change it to 3128?
<maek> j_medic78: thats the enter key <cr>
<Jan`> It just played this cool "tribal drums" style musical sting.
<wols_> luckybamboo: it's already set to 31289
<Vinconzo> ok
<wols_> -9
<Jan`> And now the TV it's plugged into says "PC-VGA: Out of range."
<luckybamboo> wols_, true , you're right.
<maek> j_medic78: or rather the special character that shows an enter
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: when i posted you your wpa_supplicant.conf in ./msg it copied that character, you see it as a square
<Jan`> This limits its usefulness.
<wols_> luckybamboo: you can try and comment them out with a # in front of each
<omega512> wols_: i readed this HowTo http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/LFS/index.html to configure my ADSL USB modem
<imaginator> Jan`: what are you planning to do?
<scguy318> Jan`: oh, retarded X
<wols_> omega512: have you made the atm library, yes or no?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: hmm.. i didn't see any square in it
<luckybamboo> wols_, i commented both entries in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<scguy318> Jan`: switch to tty1 via Ctrl-Alt-F1, login as ubuntu/ubuntu, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|DuReX|> whoooohooo :) ubuntu finally installing :D
<scguy318> Jan`: then restart GDM by doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: kk nps then =) did ndiswrapper load the module properly?
<scguy318> Jan`: though I think you should already be logged in on tty1-6 actually
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: it said it did
<imaginator> Jan`: I have my Ubuntu setup with a TV-out and it works fine.  I use nvtv to enable it to work over an S-video adapter to a normal (non-HD) TV
<Jan`> Hey, guys, does scguy318 speak English?
<scguy318> Jan`: if you're not interested in actually using the LiveCD features of your CD, check out the wiki page linked to by ubotu's factoid at !install
<imaginator> Jan`: yes, just a different dialect :)
<Jan`> We'd try fiddling with the "VGA" options in the boot up thingy
<brobostigon> i have got rid of all software i can, but need to freeup more space, where else can i delete files??
<Jan`> but the boot up thingy doesn't seem to support USB keyboards (we have a wireless one)]
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: so i gave the command that you gave me
<luckybamboo> wols_,  synax-error /etc/apt/apt.conf:1: not suppoerted directive „Acquire::http::Proxy“
<scguy318> luckybamboo: I think you have two typoed chars at the beginning of the line?
<wols_> luckybamboo: make a copy of the file for backup and delete the two lines then
<scguy318> !install | Jan`, if you haven't seen this
<ubotu> Jan`, if you haven't seen this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<omega512> wols_: the atm.h header is in /usr/src/linux
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: sweet, and it took the driver files ok? does ndiswrapper -l show the driver u loaded?
<Jan`> Um, er.
<wols_> omega512: this isn't it
<aoupi> hi, any forum mod here?
<wols_> omega512: there is http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libdevel/libatm1-dev in ubuntu. you sure you couldn't use that atm library?
<Jack_Sparrow> aoupi: IS there a problem?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: i don't have a WPA option when I try to connect to wireless though
<scguy318> aoupi: pretend we all are, what's the question?
<aoupi> well
<Jan`> Humph. anyone want a Ubuntu live CD? I have one spare.
<luckybamboo> wols_, scguy318  i got still connection refused.
<aoupi> attachment in the forum, you have to be logged in to see them, Could you change that soo everyone can get the attachments
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: 1 step at a time! :P
<omega512> wols_: so which one?
<wols_> luckybamboo: still port 8080?
<wols_> omega512: which one what?
<luckybamboo> wols_, yes
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: now, I'm thinking that maybe I should have uninstalled the linux driver, or disable it in the restricted drivers manager?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ok, i'll slow down
<scguy318> Jan`: you can still utilize the files on the LiveCD for the other installation methods detailed by ubotu's install factoid
<luckybamboo> wols_, i really don't know why there is port 8080? i mean where is it set?
<g0rb3h> can do that in a bit, does ndiswrapper -l show the driver files u installed?
<wols_> luckybamboo: grep -r 8080 /etc
<Jack_Sparrow> aoupi: Not likely, but they have noted your request.
<Jan`> scguy318: I don't want to install it.
<scguy318> Jan`: alrighty then
<aoupi> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<Jan`> I just want to use it from the live CD to read a Mac formatted disc.
<wols_> luckybamboo: I don't know. it'S the 64000$ question
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: it says invalid driver
<g0rb3h> =s
<Disastro> does the update to gutsy work without any special tuning?
<scguy318> Jan`: HFS+ or something? lemme see
<Jan`> that's the one
<Jan`> I was told Ubuntu supported it, so I'd be able to read the Mac formatted firewire disk I have here.
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: this bit can be a bit of a mare since the right file u need are often bunddled up in an install shield file
<Jan`> And then I could copy it to a Windows PC.
<Jan`> Which is the entire point of this exercise.
<Jowi> Jan`, you should probably mount it as type "hfsplus"
<Jan`> Jowi: I'd love to.
<Disastro> and can you update from gutsy cd from shipit?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: now, that's a vista driver, i wonder if an xp driver would be better
<scguy318> Jan`: googling yields me HFSExplorer
<Jack_Sparrow> Disastro: Should not be a problem.  However, if you used automatix or envy (both bad ideas) you could have real issues with it
<Tobias92> How do I discover which codec is attributed to a .avi file in ubuntu?
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: it would indeed!
<Jan`> However right now I'm in Linux Is Being Rubbish zone, whereby it's using a screenmode the TV doesn't support, and it doesn't seem to detect our keyboard.
<luckybamboo> wols_, all i now is: there is a proxy on ip 192.168.178.9 with maybe port 3128 who doesn't let me through. what can i configure?#
<wols_> Jan`: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/otherosfs/hfsplus
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ok, back to the download center
<scguy318> Jan`: there's a utility called HFSExplorer on Windows, dunno if that's what youw ant
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: iirc there is some webpage that shows compatible drivers for ndiswrapper for each card / chip
<wols_> luckybamboo: the question is why is your apt insisiting on port 8080?
<Jan`> wols_ yes that's lovely. Unfortunately I don't even have Ubuntu let alone packages.
<luckybamboo> wols_, or if ther eis no possibility, how to get rid of the proxy and use the direct way..
<scguy318> Tobias92: good question, on Windows I would use GSpot :P
<luckybamboo> wols_, yeah
<Tobias92> If I play it in mplayer the screen goes all pink :(
<wols_> luckybamboo: if you don't know where to change something how can you cahnge it?
<Jowi> Tobias92, you use "file filename.avi"
<wols_> Jan`: then you are in the wrong place or asking the wrong questions. this is ubuntu support
<Tobias92> Jowi, righto, divX 5, thanks. How do I force mplayer to use that?
<Jan`> wols_: Hey, they said Ubuntu could do it.
<wols_> !codecs
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: found it! =)
<scguy318> Jan`: http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/hfsx.html
<g0rb3h> j_medic78: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_g-l/
<wols_> Jan`: it can
<Jan`> No, it can't.
<Jan`> Look.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scguy318> Jan`: is that utility suitable for your needs?
 * Jan` indicates a screen on which it is written "PC-VGA: Out of Range"
 * g0rb3h is getting some lunch
<wols_> scguy318: there are hfs+ utils in ubuntu
<scguy318> Jan`: so for that, did you try what I said?
<Jan`> I didn't understand the first word of what you said.
<Jowi> Tobias92, it will automatically if it's supported. see if "mplayer -vo x11 filename.avi" also give you the pink tone.
<scguy318> wols_ : I'm aware, however, Jan` is more interested in getting to HFS+, and X isn't working so well
<wols_> Jan`: what hardware is this?
<Disastro> which will work better to update feisty: alternate cd or internet update?
<scguy318> Jan`: he's trying from LiveCD anyway, nary an install
<wols_> Disastro: same thing
<Tobias92> Jowi, it doesnt thanks. But I cant set it on full screen, I get black bars all around. Can't I tell it to "stretch out"?
<wols_> scguy318: if you want to support windows: fine. ##windows
<Filled-Void> Does anyone here use weatherget. I need help setting it up. I found a command which says python setup.py install --root=/path/to/root/ in order to install it but I cant either install it right or Im entering the incorrect path . IM doing this for conky
<Jowi> Tobias92, mplayer -vo x11 -zoom (i think)
<Jan`> Hmn.
<Tobias92> Jowi, thanks a million! :)
<redfox> I am trying to install ubuntu on an external hard drive. Where do I tell it to install grub if my external hard drive is sdb?
<scguy318> wols_: ?
<Jan`> HFSExplorer doesn't seem to like USB drives.
<scguy318> Jan`: are you in the LiveCD session now?
<Jan`> So that's out.
<Jan`> scguy318: What d'you mean by "session"
<wols_> Jan`: is there a computer monitor in your vicinity?
<ifireball> redfox: (hd1)
<Jan`> wols_: Several.
<wols_> Jan`: then plug one in instead of a TV?
<Cnerd> ive now more ram and another cddrive
<Cnerd> :)
<Jan`> Difficult.
<negativt> Hi there.. I was watching a flash video and when I pressed a link to watch another one. The sound was gone. And now when I want to play music with "moc" this is the only thing I get: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<redfox> ifireball- but that will install grub on my main hard drive wont it? I want to install grub to my external harddrive which is sdb.
<Ubuntu2> whats a good amount of ram  to run ubuntu
<negativt> Does anyone know how to solve that shi~?
<wols_> redfox: sdb is (hd0)
<wols_> redfox: erm, sdb is (hd1)
<ifireball> redfox: the main drive is (hd0) as far as I can remember
<Jack_Sparrow> redfox: HD0 is sda
<negativt> Ubuntu2, I don't know.. 256 MB
<scguy318> Ubuntu2: 256 MB is a bit low for GNOME though, I would strive for 512 MB if you can, or use a lighter Ubuntu variant
<negativt> Ubuntu2, You can probably get it running on 128 if you want.
<Ubuntu2> scguy how much do u have
<Cnerd> on the cd stand 384
<ifireball> negativt: the last time I checked Gnome needs approx 196MB so anything above that should work
<scguy318> Ubuntu2: on this crappy laptop I have 512 MB
<redfox> Jack_Sparrow- I want to install grub on the external hard drive (sdb).
<Optyk> Hi again
<Cnerd> hi
<Ubuntu2> ok
<Optyk> Anyone could help me configure apache? I have two users - regular and chrooted. When I open http://nexiu.homeftp.org/~optyk can I list files. On chrooted user (http://nexiu.homeftp.org/~kele) I get an 403 error, but I can access http://nexiu.homeftp.org/~kele/index
<scguy318> hello
<Ubuntu2> ty
<luckybamboo> wols_, o.k. maybe i have to wait til wednesday... it would help me till then, just to get rid of my burning-problem.
<Jan`> Ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> redfox: We understand that... Just pointing out that the drive numbers start with 0 so your second drive number would be hd1 for sdb
<luckybamboo> wols_, i tried to burn a dvd by brasero and nautilus. both return an error
<Jan`> I am an idiot.
<wols_> luckybamboo: man apt-get, you could try to set the proxy on commandline itself or via environment variable. hoping it overrids the currently set proxy
<negativt> ifireball, Well.. I didn't say anything about gnome :P He could use Ubuntu without the graphical interface :)
<ifireball> Optyk: try #apache
<wols_> Jan`: now that you say it...
<ifireball> negativt: yeah right, with that kind of question he would...
<redfox> jack_sparrow- ok, thanks
<sidewalk> how do i check what motherboard i have, in Ubuntu?
<Optyk> ifireball: I tried:  < DustyBin> Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu)<-- heres the problem
<wols_> Optyk: what's the premissions of ~/public_html
<Jan`> wols_: Well, I just plugged the disk into this XP machine. And it seems to be able to read it.
 * Jan` had no idea XP could read HFS+ disks
<negativt> Jan`, can it o.O
<bazhang> lshw sidewalk
<Jan`> d'oh
<Jack_Sparrow> negativt: When people ask about Ubuntu... It is assumed they are not talking about an alternate install without a gui
<Ubuntu2> anybody in here use the Opera browser
<brobostigon> xp cant read mac disks on its own, it requires special fs drivers i think??
<negativt> Jack_Sparrow, yeahyeah xD
<luckybamboo> wols_, maybe you mean man apt.conf?
<Jan`> brobostigon: That's what I thought, but I just plugged it in and it is giving me a directory listing.
<negativt> Ubuntu2, WEll.. Not now, but I have used it yes.
<Optyk> wols_: 755
<Jan`> Claims the filesystem is "RAW", in properties for the volume, but... it seems to work.
<negativt> Optyk, Change it to 777 :D
<Ubuntu2> and did u get java to work in Ubuntu
<brobostigon> Jan`: that seems strange
<negativt> Long live 777
<Jan`> Very
<negativt> Ubuntu2, Yes...
<ifireball> Optyk: he's full of it, the Ubuntu Apache is perfectly standard afaik, the config is modular in /etc/apache/conf.d but that's it.
<wols_> luckybamboo: that too but I'd set it as a apt-get commandline parameter
<scguy318> luckybamboo: okay, I think I left you a bit hanging
<negativt> Ubuntu2, Its easy as sitting on your bum..
<Optyk> negativt: 42 is better :D
<scguy318> luckybamboo: status?
<luckybamboo> scguy318, what do you mean by status?
<Ubuntu2> I go to the java home page its says I have the latest version but it does not  work
<iCEifer> can anyone help me install a GTK2 theme under xubuntu? I already have the tar.gz for the theme but do I need to install metacity or something to install and use it?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: now if it's an .exe file, how do I go about getting the .inf file?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: of your problem
<negativt> Optyk, You cant have the own permissions set to 42..
<scguy318> j_medic78: InstallShield? I would use unshield
<negativt> so its not as cool :P
<negativt> Ubuntu2, You got do install a plugin
<luckybamboo> scguy318, wols_ and i are wondering about the port of apt-get. it always wants to use port 8080
<negativt> Ubuntu2, hang on
<scguy318> j_medic78: if its a WinZIP executable extractor, then just open in file-roller
<Ubuntu2> k
<scguy318> luckybamboo: set the HTTP proxy setting to use a diff port
<ifireball> Optyk: but check of perhaps you need to install some kind of an additional Apache module
<|DuReX|> ubuntu installed, but it has only LILO ? :( no GRUB ? :§
<negativt> Ubuntu2, do this in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<Ubuntu2> k
<negativt> or you can use synaptics
<luckybamboo> scguy318, i have no access onto the proxy
<wols_> |DuReX|: it isntalls grub by default. if you have lilo you went out of your way
<Jack_Sparrow> |DuReX|: HOw did you install it and where did you get the cd
<holycow> |DuReX|: i didn't know it was even possible to install lilo in a fresh install
<scguy318> luckybamboo: yeah, but change the APT proxy setting to connect to the proxyd on the port that it listens on
<holycow> indeedy what wols_ said
<accor1> Hi, does anyone know how to calibrate a Touchscreen?
<|DuReX|> I used alternate cd
<|DuReX|> and it uses lilo :s
<|DuReX|> :s
<scguy318> luckybamboo: you said the proxy was on 1323 or some such?
<wols_> dugbert: apt-get install grub
<holycow> accor1: there are calibration utilities out there.  check the forums there are many threads on this. sorry no direct linkage for you off the top of my head.
<luckybamboo> scguy318, i don't know the port. but be default it is 3128, isn't it?
<accor1> holycow: thanks
<luckybamboo> by deafault
<luckybamboo> default
<holycow> accor1: oh i remember i used an app called calibrator for it, you should be able to google it
<scguy318> luckybamboo: possibly
<negativt> |DuReX|, sudo apt-get install grub && sudo apt-get remove lilo && update-grub
<negativt> should work
<accor1> anyway, I'm trying to install on an Asus R2H
<uwo> hi all. how do i mount a bin/cue image?
<|DuReX|> i'm booting from an older desktop cd now :)
<|DuReX|> gonne try it :)
<holycow> but search the forums anyway, they have excellent info on how to do it properly
<Ubuntu2> negativt sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version  it states
<luckybamboo> scguy318, how to change the proxy settings?
<tehcheez> uwo: Loop mount it :P
<accor1> x.org conf didn't come up properly, but I fixed it after consulting a guide
<scguy318> luckybamboo: System -> Prefs -> Network Proxy
<negativt> Ubuntu2, Hm.. That leaves me a bit perplexed...
<accor1> so should I report this as a bug somewhere?
<Ubuntu2>  negativt  yes me to and for days
<wols_> accor1: depends what you had to do
<turbocueca> hello
<negativt> Ubuntu2, What browser do you use?
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: ndiswrapper -l gives me :  device (8086:4222) present (alternate driver: ipw3945)
<tehcheez> uwo: mount -o loop -t iso9660 <your iso file> <mount point>
<turbocueca> How can I change a fat32 label on linux without mtools?
<wols_> tehcheez: a bin file is no iso
<luckybamboo> scguy318, ah o.k. i set it to manual proxy configuration: http-proxy:192.168.178.0 port 3128
<brobostigon> uwo: .cue is a text file, you cant mount it.
<Ubuntu2> negativt 9.24 Opera
<tehcheez> wols_: Oh, I misread that.
<accor1> wols_: I added a few lines to xorg.conf
<tehcheez> wols_: I though he said ISO :P
<Ubuntu2> the puzzle is it          works in  firefox
<negativt> Ubuntu2, that must be the problem. Cause I think "sun-java6-plugin" only installs the plugin for Firefox
<luckybamboo> scguy318, but that doesn't change anything.
<accor1> wols_: I'm guessing it's the resolution line
<Ubuntu2> hmmmm
<wols_> accor1: guess? did you edit it or not?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: what's the line with the error? ill look it up
<Ubuntu2> ok
<accor1> wols_: I added a few lines
<accor1> wols_: but I think it was the line that made the difference
<lu> ola
<lu> good day
<lu> b'day
<chrometiger> does anyone have a clue why xmms would just stop loading mp3 files altogether ?
<lu> rs
<Aleksander-pl> Hej - pytanko chlopaki: domyslnie w kubuntu srodkowy klawiszy myszki wkleja tekst - jak wylaczyc ta opcje i sprawic, aby w Firefoksie przewijal okno tak jak w Windowsie?
<luckybamboo> scguy318, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/25262/
<Xplicit> ve installed kubuntu-restricted extras but kaffine doesnt see /usr/lib/win32 does that mean i can/cant play win32 codec
<|DuReX|> negativt: i have installed AMD64 of ubuntu, now trying to chroot from i386 but it doesn't work :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<uwo> do i have to convert a bin into an iso to mount?
<Aleksander-pl> sorry, wrong channel :D
<lu> it brazil
<lu> sorry
<scguy318> uwo: to mount with ordinary mount command yes, but fuseiso can handle I think
<Optyk> ifireball: solved, thanks :)
<lu> salvador
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: got disconnected again
<lu> bahia
<uwo> scguy tnx
<lu> www.offclub.com.br
<negativt> Ubuntu2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69275 There is a guide for you :D
<luckybamboo> scguy318, but the host is ping-able.
<Ubuntu2> negativt  ty
<ifireball> Optyk: care to share what it was?
<negativt> Ubuntu2, I'm glad I could help :)
<Optyk> Sure. Can I paste it it on pastebin?
<ifireball> Optyk: k.
<j_medic78> g0rb3: so should i disable the restricted linux driver, and reboot my system and see what happens?
<luckybamboo> scguy318, did you get it?
<Nicolaidis> hello, where can i download plugin for compiz fusion?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: try
<tehcheez> apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-*
<tiredbones> bazhang, thanks for the pointer to that iso image you gave me. it worked.
<luckybamboo> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/25262/
<Optyk> ifireball: http://cpaste.com/4538
<scguy318> luckybamboo: yeah I got it, I'm writing out what you should try, moment
<luckybamboo> ah nice
<scguy318> luckybamboo: http_proxy=http://192.168.178.9:3213 apt-get ... <-- change port as appropriate, and w/e apt-get action you were trying to do
<scguy318> luckybamboo: if permissible, you could try port scanning the machine to determine what the proxyd actually listens on
<tehcheez> Nicolaidis: apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-*
<luckybamboo> scguy318, how to scan the port? nmap?
<Nicolaidis> tehcheez: it doens't installl
<martyn_> Hello chaps and chappesses. I have a command line install of ubuntu (it is actually the LAMP server, if this helps) and would like to have a GUI on top (might seem daft but that's freedom for you huh?!). Anyway. the girlfriend is using Xubuntu and I do like the clean lines of Xfce4. I done apt-get xfce4-panel and a whole host of other xfce related packages but don't know if I have them all,...
<martyn_> ...and am not sure how to get it started. Are there any easy answers? Thanks for any response.
<martyn_> Plus, would it be easier for me to install Xubuntu from scratch and then install a LAMP server on top? I am happy to tinker... but online documentation suggests installing as a full complement LAMP is a time-saver from config point of view..?
<tehcheez> I'm not sure, I'm running FreeBSD.
<scguy318> luckybamboo: that'll do, yes
<ifireball> Optyk: if you didn't add any directive to tell Apache to actually chroot, then no, I don't think mod_chroot does anything
<tehcheez> So I can't try it myself.
<scguy318> luckybamboo: make sure to run nmap as root of course
<troythetechguy> How do I get my prompt back in "terminal" after issuing a command to run in the background using "&"?
<sn0> press return troythetechguy
<Noya> troythetechguy: try fg :)
<Jowi> martyn_, see here on how to add X and WM you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<luckybamboo> scguy318, that are the ports it listens to: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/25277/
<troythetechguy> sn0, I tried that, but my screen just continues to scroll up.
<ifireball> Optyk: anyway read about Ubuntu's (Debian's) way of handling Apache in /etc/apache2/README; your config could be made a little more elegant (and potentially apt-maintainable)
<martyn_> Thanks very much Jowi - sorry to disturb...
<troythetechguy> Noya, I tried "fg" too, but all that happens is my screen scrolls up.
<Jowi> martyn_, you're not disturbing anyone. this is the support channel after all :)
<martyn_> OK - cheers bro.
<Noya> troythetechguy: so you get output from the background process
<Noya> troythetechguy: and thats why its scrolling?
<troythetechguy> Noya, Here is the command I'm running - sleep 15; ls | grep x* &
<martyn_> Jowi - quick reading that page now  - goldmine. Thank you.
<troythetechguy> Noya, after I run the command, I don't have a prompt or cursor anymore.
<Jowi> martyn_, np
<Noya> troythetechguy: thats because sleep isn't done in the  background
<luckybamboo> scguy318, which process is apt-get using? squid-http?
<troythetechguy> Noya, Ah, I was wondering if the sleep command had something to do with it!
<dwidge> Hello, I have followed the tutorial [http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Code::Blocks_and_Cross_Compilers] to get Code::Blocks working with the MinGW cross compiler and debugger. However, when I run the debugger on Code::Blocks' console helloworld app, I get the following errors and there is no output in the console window.
<dwidge> Error while mapping shared library sections:
<dwidge> Error while reading shared library symbols:
<Noya> troythetechguy: try: sleep 15 && ls | grep x* &
<Optyk> ifireball: Soon I will write how to create chroot with ssh, ftp and http, but first I must solve soe problems. I looking for any how to but I couldn't find it.
<scguy318> luckybamboo: I believe APT uses some libs to make HTTP CONNECT connection through the Squid server running on the other server
<underyx> hi
<ifireball> Optyk: why are you trying to use chroot there anyway?
<luckybamboo> scguy318, so now i try: http_proxy=http://192.168.178.9:3128 apt-get ?
<troythetechguy> Noya, That works!  :)  Thank you.  What does the 2 (&&) do?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: apt-get whatever you wanted to do with it
<scguy318> luckybamboo: but yes
<billy> how can i completely uninstall my wireless drivers?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: and indeed the server's Squid proxy runs on 3128
<rapparello> ciao
<profoX`> what's ubuntu's policy on drivers? do new drivers for graphics cards and drivers like madwifi get backported to dapper and/or gutsy now? i thought i read a spec about that sometime ago
 * g0rb3h is back witha full tummy
<rapparello> italiano
<Noya> troythetechguy: its an AND... like do this AND that... you can do it wiht || OR too... if you make a && b and a fails, b isn't executed anymore
<Optyk> ifireball: I want create few accounts for my friends, but I dont want to allow they leave home
<underyx> Could someone help me with a GRUB Error 13 when trying to use Win XP?
<ifireball> Optyk: I hope you're not thinking its gonna be more secure in any way, because it isn't. (BSD's chroot is different in that respect)
<rapparello> ubuntu
<wols_> profoX`: they usually don't. sometimes there are backports for some things but nothing is guaranteed and they're not in ubuntu repos but in backports
<Noya> troythetechguy: plus its seen as one command, so the whole command is run in background...
<troythetechguy> Noya, that makes sense.  Thanks again!
<Noya> troythetechguy: with ; its the same as you would type ENTER
<wols_> underyx: fdisk -l and menu.lst in a pastebin please
<ifireball> Optyk: if you really want then constrained you should use something like OpenVZ or UML or Vserver
<Noya> troythetechguy: np :)
<scguy318> Optyk: chroot possibly, though it's not much of a security measure
<underyx> wols: I prepared them, but what's a pastebin?
<scguy318> !pastebin | underyx
<ubotu> underyx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ifireball> Optyk: otherwise chroot will not provide any additional security over setting file permissions and not giving the root password...
<Optyk> Vserver is something similiar to vbox?
<wols_> !paste | underyx
<underyx> ok
<ifireball> Optyk: I don't know what Vbox is
<Optyk> VirtualBox I mean
<underyx> And what should be the syntax?
<ifireball> Optyk: it is similar in some respects, but its an OS-lever virtualizer rather then a virtual machine
<nevoeiro> hi. how to install type1 fonts? i copy to ~/.fonts but it's not detected...
<|DuReX|> i'm trying to install grub on my dmraid array, but i get /dev/mapper/nvidia_blabla does not have any corresponding BIOS drive .
<Optyk> ifireball: thanks for your advice, I will check out this vserver
<nevoeiro> (only truetype fonts are detected)
<ifireball> Optyk: if find OpenVZ to be more mature, do check it out
<Optyk> Ok
<ifireball> man I'm typing so badly today, I'm surprised ppl actually understand what I'm saying, or do they?
<wols_> ifireball: this is IRC: we don't care what you say, we simply make up stuff in our head what we "think" you say. that's common on irc
<markvandenborre> am I so wrong or is there a packaged version of te 32 bit kernel with pae (addressing over 3.2 Gb of mem) support?
<scguy318> luckybamboo: success?
<ifireball> wols_: yeah, sometimes this produces scary effects...
<_mug> can someone suggest a very good, stable, userfriendly irc-client (GUI!) , which supporting multiserver and is highly customizable?
<markvandenborre> can't seem to find it immediately...
<g0rb3h> wols: English is being disimlated worlwide, it dont matter =)
<Ubuntu2> <negativt>  i give up that site u sent me still does not work
<scguy318> g0rb3h: disseminated :P
<g0rb3h> I did understand what you said then!
<g0rb3h> =)
<nevoeiro> can someone help me installing type1 fonts? only truetype fonts are detected. come on, i don't want to go to windows... :/
<Ubuntu2> and i do ty   for your help
<luckybamboo> scguy318, seems to be. i edited the /etc/apt/apt.conf and set the ip instead of the dns-name. it worked...
<g0rb3h> playing too much warcraft borked my english :P
<scguy318> luckybamboo: cool
<luckybamboo> there as the wrong name. i suppose. i assume the admin changed the name in the dns and didn't told me that.
<luckybamboo> was
<selinuxium> hi all, using users and groups gui I have created a group 'vmusers'. when clicking manage group, i click users names and ok but they are not held. any ideas?
<wols_> markvandenborre: look if there is a "bigmem" kernel
<luckybamboo> scguy318, i really thank you for your help. wols_ too....
<underyx> ok, back, and here's the URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49972/
<luckybamboo> scguy318, i installed k3b for burning.
<Azzmodan> _mug, xchat?
<canute> i am having doubt regarding configuring tv tuner card...
<_mug> Azzmodan: im using that now.. not really good imho
<scguy318> luckybamboo: me too :)
<_mug> whatever..
<_mug> bbl
<dottorepiante> provo a usare questo
<luckybamboo> scguy318, first i tried braser and nautilus... but it seems the system doesn't detect the dvd-burner. that is why i tried k3b. but that app also tell me to insert an empty medium. but it is empty (tried different).
<markvandenborre> wols_, thx for the hint
<markvandenborre> I seem to remember there was at least something like that
<luckybamboo> scguy318, that is why i tried to check wheather the media was mounted correctly. i checked the /etc/fstab --> correctly. then i inserted a app-cd for checking wheather it starts or not. it detects the cd...
<wols_> markvandenborre: but you should really run a 64bit version anyways. it'S a server
<tatters> How can I get all the client PC in my LAN to download to a central location, ftp, http, torrent etc without having to go to each and map a networks drive and then show each app the path
<luckybamboo> but burning doesn't work.
<j_medic78> g0rb3h: you still around?
<SniZ> господа, у меня стоит видюха гефорс 6200, дрова стоят пропиетарные вроде, по крайней мере запись в настройках х11 есть о драйвере nvidia, однако, при просмотре любого фильма, аццки тормозит комп и процессор используется на 100%
<|DuReX|> whoooohoo guys :D
<Jordan_U> !ru | SniZ
<ubotu> SniZ: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<|DuReX|> Ubuntu is BOOTING :D
<SniZ> sorry ^|
<wols_> |DuReX|: RUN! the world ends!
<eric> #ubuntu
<|DuReX|> well :s it showing the Ubuntu screen
<tzu3553> eric: you are already there
<|DuReX|> but seems like its stuck now :x
<wols_> remove the !quiet" to see what it does next time you boot
<|DuReX|> in menu.lst ?
<Disastro> need help on gutsy update!
<Disastro> it gives error:
<Disastro> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Disastro> and in the end(translated: "Subprocess gzip returned error (1)
<luckybamboo> can somebody please give me an hint, how to make k3b burn my dvd?
<tatters> hint: #1  Use a Blank DVD
<luckybamboo> tatters, true. i tried a lot blank dvd.
<chrometiger> k how to u install something from tar.gz ?? command line ?
<brobostigon> chrometiger: decompress it first.
<|DuReX|> wols_: waiting for root file system...
<|DuReX|> :(
<luckybamboo> what more can check?
<replica> hi, i need help wit xgl@nvidia, i used google and ubundu forum, and i cant find anything, thx
<chrometiger> brobostigon:  k   whats the command for that ?  tar -z???    i dont know it exactly
<wols_> |DuReX|: fdisk -l and menu.lst
<Disastro> error in gutsy update
<tatters> I guess error messages are helpful
<wols_> replica: there is no xgl for nvidia. xgl is for ati drivers only
<brobostigon> chrometiger: i am not sure either,
 * Cnerd haves a question
<wols_> !compile | chrometiger
<ubotu> chrometiger: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matooke> how can I tell which kernel version I am running?
<replica> so, i cant get cube desktop on nvidia?
<mirak> is there a facility to launch an application when unmount command is ran ?
<Cnerd> how do i start the security updates?
<Disastro> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<wols_> chrometiger: don't do it. what are you trying to install
<mirak> when a device is unmounted I mean
<astro76> matooke, uname -a
<matooke> thanx
<ruschi> strange behaviour of bash in init scripts: bash doesn't recognize the "let" command - the script works if I execute it in a console
<wols_> Disastro: wget  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Cnerd> ????
<cybergig> Cnerd Go to Applications > Add Remove Programs > Properties
<Disastro> it comes in gutsy update so will that work?
<ruschi> Anyone seen this probem?
<chrometiger> xmms from source  tar.gz   synaptic install is broke for xmms
<cybergig> Theres should be a toggle for secruity updates in there
<astro76> Cnerd, system > admin > update manaager
<|DuReX|> wols_: root fs has dmraid
<Cnerd> ok
<|DuReX|> so prolly need something special :(
<luckybamboo> tatters, mean me?
<brobostigon> chrometiger: i installed xmms from the repos fine.gutsy ppc.
<cybergig> or that
<replica> wols_: so, is there any nvidia cube desktop?
<wols_> chrometiger: install it via apt-get and give us the output. also apt-cache policy xmm
<wols_> chrometiger: install it via apt-get and give us the output. also apt-cache policy xmms
<chrometiger> my xmms stopped loading mp3 files to the playlist,  so I removed xmms completely and then reinstalled it   no effect  still doesn't work
<wols_> replica: you mean compiz? yes there is
<wols_> replica: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<cybergig> o.o
<cybergig> brb
<raul_jk> where can i get all the multimedia codecs ...i dont have internet home ....plz gude me..
<cybergig> lol
<replica> wols_:thx=)
<wols_> !mp3 | chrometiger
<ubotu> chrometiger: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luckybamboo> tatters, i get no really error-message: it's just the wrong message, that there is no blank dvd inside. which is really wrong.
<schnollk> hi there! Would anyone have some time to help my recover an ntfs partition after installing ubuntu "over" it? I'd really appreciate it!
<wols_> schnollk: not possible
<wols_> schnollk: ubuntu already overwrote data. besides: offtopic
<chrometiger> wols_: !mp3 ?
<wols_> chrometiger: is xmms the only place mp3s don't play?
<Xplicit> kaffine doesnt seam to have permisions to do anything with my dvb card, how do i fix this?
<schnollk> wols_: thanks for your answer. sorry for offtopic, where can I find help than to at least recover data?
<wols_> schnollk: ##windows
<chrometiger> no wont play in rythmbox either
<brobostigon> chrometiger: try bmp, its a newer xmms based on the same prog.
<schnollk> wols_: ok, thanks a lot!
<wols_> chrometiger: then read the facoid's urls
<LjL> !info testdisk | schnollk
<replica> wols_: ii  nvidia-glx-new                             100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10         NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<replica> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<ubotu> schnollk: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<LjL> schnollk: your changes are slim to say the least.
<negativt> does the iPhone work in linux? Like with Gtkpod or something?
<wols_> !paste | replica
<wols_> replica: glxinfo
<ubotu> replica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<underyx> well, I try again: I have Error 13 from GRUB when trying to load Win XP
<underyx> fdisk -l and menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49972/
<underyx> Could someone help?
<chrometiger> wols_: u think maybe im just missing some plugin that wont let mp3 files run in any player ?
<|DuReX|> underyx: its prolly not (hd0,1)
<Disastro> wols_ it didnt work!
<Disastro> still failed to fetch
<wols_> chrometiger: yes
<finn> hi does an ubuntu server need a antivirus software or firewall?
<chrometiger> hmm
<wols_> Disastro: fix your network then. I tried and it does work here fine
<cybergig> Okay I'm trying to get into the development field, but I need some general Ideas on what IDE to use for an all round purpose.
<wols_> Disastro: what error message?
<underyx> |Durex|: I tryed (hd0,0) too
<underyx> What could it be then?
<cybergig> Does anybody have any ideas
<schnollk> ubotu: thanks, i found that tool already but it doesn't find the ntfs part which I find not surprising. I fear to change partition table which still has ext3 from the install. I used the "resize" option during install but must have selected something wrong
<wols_> chrometiger: anjutah, eclipse, etc
<Disastro> the wget worked, but when it changes the repositories it gives the failed to fetch
<Disastro> i did the wget and started gutsy update
<brobostigon> finn: yoou would only need anti virus for if you will have windows machines connected to it, but definatly keep a firewall
<mirak> is disk manager a ubuntu appliation ?I can't find it
<replica> wols_: i got lot of numbers O_o with glxinfo
<schnollk> ubotu: can you say if it would help to delete the ext3 partition and use testdisk again?
<finn> I will have a samba server....I think.....because I want to operate a Tor server
<finn> which opensource firewall is best?
<wols_> underyx: I wanted all of it. not just excerpts. both are clearly missing info
<wols_> !best | finn
<ubotu> finn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<wols_> finn: why do you want a firewall?
<astro76> !iptables | finn
<ubotu> finn: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<brobostigon> schnollk: ubotu is a bot, not a real person, it cant answer.
<wols_> schnollk: ubotu is a bot and deleting anything won#t help you it will make it harder instead
<luckybamboo> tatters, i suppose it's mounting-problem. when i tell k3b to eject the medium, then it opens the false device.
<finn> thanks ubotu
<Cnerd> Ubuntu works :)
<Erikina> I've installed 7.10, and I've got a question. The GUI is like 20px taller than my screen resolution
<finn> wols I'm not sure I need one for a tor server but I want to be sure.......
<Erikina> and it allows me to scroll, when i put my mouse at the top of the screen
<Erikina> or at the bottom
<Erikina> You know what I'm talking about?
<Cnerd> i have 2 hdd's in my pc, but, i see 1 in ubuntu
<aro> Erikina: have you changed resolutions around?
<wols_> finn: you need to keep your ports you don't want accesible closed, not firewalled
<Cnerd> how do i install one?
<MrGreencastle> Erikina, you might need to change the resolution
<Erikina> Yes, aro. The screen res is fine
<replica> wols_:what to do with this numbers from glxinfo?
<wols_> Cnerd: fdisk -l
<Erikina> I don't mind it doing it
<wols_> replica: pastebin them
<Erikina> It works nicely. I can only see 1 bar at a time
<wols_> replica: and the numbers are only a very small part. the text is important
<roy_> hi, is there a utility I can use to change the partition sizes after installation?
<Erikina> It's only like 20px bigger. Meaning I can only see 1 bar (the top) or 1 bar (the bottom)
<Erikina> But I'd like to configure it a little
<finn> isn't a tor server meant to be open by nature? I'm simply worried that it will be hacked and made part of a botnet.
<wols_> roy_: gparted. but you most probably need to boot from a live cd
<Erikina> and can't find any config files for it
<replica> wols_:pastebin?
<luckybamboo> how can i check, if the device is mounted correctly. i thought having one app-cd in the device and the app is starting then then device should be mounted correctly, shouldn't it?
<wols_> finn: then don't run a server
<finn> ummm not helpful advice
<wols_> finn: either you trust the app you run as serve to be secure or you can't run it. simple
<finn> okay.....
<schnollk> wols_: brobostigon: well, as you can tell, I'm new to irc... sorry. But thanks for you'r hints anyway. I new chances are slim but also know that data on disk is usually not deleted until overwritten. So my hope is to at least get some files back
<roy_> thanks
<finn> but is there a program that can check for spyware/ bots/viruses etc? an all-in-one opensource program?
<wols_> finn: no
<Cnerd> hello????
<rsk> finn: no need really
<finn> ok
<g0rb3h> is there such a thing as linux spywear?
<wols_> g0rb3h: linux has something better. rootkits
<pidus> finn: in linux no virous will attack
<g0rb3h> =)
<g0rb3h> windoze has em too!#
<finn> I don't want my tor server rooted either :(
<wols_> only recently
<underyx> wols: Then menu.lst:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49973/
<underyx> And fdisk -l:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49974/
<wols_> finn: fyi, do no run samba on an open public interface
<wols_> finn: do you have a router?
<Cnerd> can anyone help me????
<finn> yes I bought one
<lobosque> how do i mount a volume on system startup?
<wols_> underyx: it doesn't look like you run ubuntu
<finn> oh don't run samba? what about SSH server, LAMP server, DNS server?
<g0rb3h> lobosque man fstab
<wols_> lobosque: put it in /etc/fstab
<lobosque> how do i check the newest version of an app in my repositories?
<finn> but I want windows users to be able to use my server.....
<replica> wols_: name of display: :0.0
<replica> display: :0  screen: 0
<replica> direct rendering: Yes
<underyx> wols: but yes, Gutsy Gibbon
<replica> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<replica> server glx version string: 1.4
<replica> server glx extensions:
<wols_> underyx: and the last entry is already right, put in by update-grub
<replica>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,
<g0rb3h> finn: samba = DOS heaven
<replica>     GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,
<replica>     GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,
<otman> how i can change the interface gnome lang from english to frech
<replica>     GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
<replica> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<wols_> underyx: I don't see any ubuntu partition
<replica> client glx version string: 1.4
<replica> client glx extensions:
<Karti> Hi all, looking at creating an iso image of my WIndows XP disk so that I can point to it within Virtual Box. Any one give me some pointers? Many thanks
<wols_> LjL: please
<replica>     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,
<wols_> replica: stop that
<replica>     GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
<replica>     GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
<g0rb3h> dude....
<astro76> !ops | replica
<replica>     GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,
<ubotu> replica: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<lobosque> wols_ what should i put in it? the information is too tecnical. the volume is nfts
<replica>     GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<replica>     GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
<wols_> replica: and I gave you the !paste link before
<replica> GLX version: 1.3
<finn> but without a samba server can windows computer users .....use my tor server?
<g0rb3h> in what context?
<wols_> finn: samba has nothing to do with tor
<finn> ok......
<lobosque> how do i check the newest version of an app in my repositories?
<Seveas> lobosque, apt-cache policy package_name_here
<underyx> wols: Last entry gives some kind of error too, and I have an ext3 and a swap
<otman> plz can some one help me to change the interface lang on gnome from english to frensh
<Seveas> lobosque, for installed package this works as well: dpkg -l packagename
<wols_> underyx: fdisk -l doesn't show any sda. and what error does it give?
<wols_> lobosque: apt-cache policy <package>
<Seveas> otman, on the loginscreen, select options, then language, then select french. Then log in :)
<lobosque> thanks
<otman> ok i'll try
<otman> ^^
<underyx> wols: Gparted shows it, and I tell you that error... maybe #11, but i go and see...
<ed_> Wow, huge channel.
<billy> should i be able to find the file /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules in ubuntu?
<Seveas> billy, no
<ed_> Is Ubuntu really that much bigger than, say, Debian and openSUSE?
<f00f> ed_, yeah, I switched from Gentoo about 6 months ago... having such a huge user base is great :)
<billy> is there an equivalent for ubuntu? im a linux noob,
<replica> wols_:how to use !paste ?
<ed_> Yeah, openSUSE
<Seveas> ubotu, please tell replica about pastebin
<wols_> billy: you should, but what are you trying to do
<Disastro> ed_: ubuntu is most used desktop linux in world
<wols_> !paste | replica
<ubotu> replica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ed_> Billy: There are tons of equivalents to Ubuntu - type 'GNU/Linux' into google and you'll find some.
<ed_> To name a few: Debian, openSUSE, mandriva, PCLinuxOS, Fedora...
<billy> wols_, i do wlanconfig to create an ath0 in monitor mode (after destroying it first) but it creates ath1 instead
<billy> ed_,  cheers
<chrometiger> wols_: thanx   i needed libmpg123.so   dont know why it wasn't there, i was playing mp3's fine the other day in it
<ed_> Okies.
<astro76> he wasn't asking for equivalent distros
<ed_> oh?
<Ein_> hi
<hasan> hi
<astro76> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> billy: it's in the same directory /etc/udev/rules.d/  only the numbering is wrong iirc
<memax> ciao a tutti
<Ein_> I have small question
<hasan> kann jemand hier deutsch
<wols_> where "wrong" is kinda in the eye of the beholder
<ed_> And thanks f00f and disastro.
<wols_> !de | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<f00f> yesterday one of my desktops died, so I swapped the HD out from the dead one to this one.  Ubuntu automatically configured itself to this hardware, and everything works out of the box, even the wireless card. :)
<sandr-> does anyone know a good defragging utility for ubuntu?
<f00f> sandr-, don't need it, ext3 is a non-fragmenting file system.
<billy> wols_,  there is a persistent-net-rules generator, for not a persistent-net-rules
<Jowi> sandr-, if you use ext3 you don't need defrag
<Ein_> how I can identified my name?
<astro76> !defrag | sandr-
<ubotu> sandr-: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<replica> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49976/
<wols_> replica: everything is there for compiz
<Jowi> sandr-, ...and "defrag" package is for ext2 if I'm not mistaken.
<sandr-> actually I mean a package to defrag my external NTFS disk
<sandr-> or do I need to hook it up to a windows system to do that?
<wols_> replica: install compizconfig-settings-manager and any other compiz plugins you want
<astro76> Ein_, have you registered?
<Ein_> no
<astro76> sandr-, I believe you need to use windows, that would be best
<jussi01> !register > Ein_
<wols_> sandr-: I certainly would use ubuntu for defragging ntfs
<astro76> Ein_, check your PM from ubotu
<replica> wols_: thx
<Ein_> how?
<sandr-> maybe it was possible, thx for the answers
<astro76> !register | Ein_ here,
<ubotu> Ein_ here,: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<wols_> billy: delete ghe generator and this udev foolishness with interfaces ends
<|DuReX|> do i need to change my initramfs
<ed_> Is Ubuntu much better than Debian? What are the main differences?
<brobostigon> i have just installed blogtk, t blog ob blogger, but its asking for a server, what do i use??
<astro76> !debian | ed_
<ubotu> ed_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<billy> wols_, thanks... ill give it a go
<ed_> Thanks.
<|DuReX|> do i need to change my initramfs, when i use dmraid ?
<ed_> I almost used those once :P
<Ein_> thanks... I'll try now
<underyx> back now
<underyx> wols: It has given another error yesterday, now it says "Compressed BOOTMRG"
<wols_> dugbert: dpkg-reconfiguring the kernel package should be enough. but ubuntu might be different
<wols_> underyx: windows error
<Cnerd> hoe do i format a harddisk?
<Cnerd> it is ntfs
<Cnerd> :/
<f00f> Cnerd, do you want to make it which filesystem
<brobostigon> cnerd: gprted
<brobostigon> cnerd: gparted
<Cnerd> ok
<Cnerd> juj
<Cnerd> huh
<Cnerd> im new :p
<g0rb3h> I think the main differances between the distros can be summed up nicely by the maxim under the splash logo, "linux for human beings"
<underyx> ouch
<Cnerd> its a second disl
<Cnerd> so, ext3?
<Disastro> has anyone ide how to fix failed to fetch error in feisty to ubuntu update?
<f00f> yeah, ext3 is the usual choice.
<billy> is there a rename command for linux? or should ijust use mv?
<Cnerd> ok, and, how do i use gparted?
<Jowi> Disastro, see if another mirror solves the prob
<f00f> Cnerd, are you just trying to install linux?
<astro76> billy, it's mv
<Jowi> !mirror | Disastro
<ubotu> Disastro: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Cnerd> no
<Cnerd> it is already installed
<Jowi> hmmm, that was not what I meant by mirror
<Disastro> how i change another mirror in internet update feisty to gutsy?
<sandr> hm
<Jowi> right, the second link actually list them
<f00f> Cnerd, if you don't already have it you need to install it with apt-get install gparted
<Ein_> no one there at that room :(
<Ein_> any way
<irotas> is there any item I can add to the GNOME panel that will notify me when software updates are available?
<legosa> Hey
<astro76> irotas, it should do that out of the box
<Ein_> did any one use Ubuntu Ultimate 1.6?
<astro76> irotas, you will see a update manager icon in the notification area when updates are available
<Disastro> Jowi: how i change the mirrors
<astro76> Ein_, hopefully not
<irotas> astro76: hmm, for some reason i've never seen that, but i've certainly used the upgrade manager many times to update my software
<xiven> msg NickServ identify d3c8v4
<Cnerd> whats the password of root????
<irotas> i've got other items in the notification area, just never software update notifications
<astro76> !root | Cnerd
<ubotu> Cnerd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Disastro> Jowi: and when i use wget it downloads the packages.gz
<astro76> xiven, change your password quickly
<xiven> Hey
<g0rb3h> lol ubotu =)
<xiven> Have you guys fixed the error with Windows Dual-Boot turning off NIC's yet?
<billy_> wols_, didn't work :( even after a reboot
<irotas> astro76: is there a way I could have turned off such a feature? i'd like to turn it back on :)
<astro76> irotas, you could have removed the "notification area" applet from the panel
<fairman> Cnerd: it is your password (password which was set for first user)
<Ein_> so sad... cuz I want to know what version of Original Ubuntu that Ubuntu Ultimate 1.6 use
<irotas> astro76: no, that applet is still there
<irotas> astro76: i've got 3 items in notification applet right now
<wols_> billy_: grep -r ath /etc/udev/*
<love> hai
<Jowi> Disastro, you don't need to use wget. use "apt-get -d" to download only from the mirrors.
<love> ;
<love> ;
<love> ;
<fairman> Could anybody help me with configuring xorg.conf? I have old nVidia RIVA TNT 2 and i have problem with resolution and openGL support.
<Jowi> bbl
<Cnerd> how do i instakll gparted, it gives errors: i dont have rights
<darksider> can someone help me? when i start up my ubuntu box the login screen's text is huge and i cant see the login forms.
<astro76> irotas, in system > admin > software sources, Updates tab, check settings under Automatic updates
<f00f> sudo apt-get install gparted
<irotas> astro76: now, at one point I *did* delete the notification area applet, but I put it back shortly afterward
<Disastro> Jowi: but im updating to gutsy
<xiven> Okay
<f00f> or if you like guis you can do it through synaptic
<Disastro> im confused
<xiven> Has there been a fix to Ubuntu being unable to reactivate the NIC, after a reboot from a dual-boot of Windows?
<g0rb3h> fairman: I used to have one of them, pastebin me your xorg.conf
<billy_> wols_, what does that command do? ive done it and it lists some of the files within the udev directory
<tak2> hey there =)
<irotas> astro76: it's set to check daily, and to only notify of updates
<Cnerd> package gparted is not availeble
<astro76> xiven, hmm dunno if that is solvable in linux or not, or if it's a windows issue of not resetting the card properly
<irotas> astro76: its always been set like that
<astro76> xiven, but shutting down from windows instead of rebooting should work
<f00f> !bugs | xiven
<ubotu> xiven: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<astro76> irotas, strange, well there haven't been many updates lately, could that be it? ;)
<|DuReX|> yes yes :D
<|DuReX|> its booting :D
<xiven> It was a bug report that led me to knowing that it wasnt just my machine
<xiven> It's already been submitted
<astro76> xiven, oh right I remember, that windows doing a warm reboot instead of a cold reboot
<seeker> Hi !
<irotas> astro76: no, this has always been the case for me, even when there ARE updates available
<xiven> I'd just contribute it myself, but truth is...I don't know anything about that hard of code
<daedra> how do you get small framebuffer console text?
<darksider> anyone have any idea as t why my login screen is huge and i cant see the username & password forms?
<irotas> astro76: i've made a habit of manually running the upgrade manager daily to install any updates that might be available
<astro76> irotas, not sure, I haven't seen this problem
<Cnerd> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<seeker> so, sorry for my english but i need help to install the isight (webcam of Macbook) in the gutsy
<irotas> astro76: ok, i'll keep searching the web .. thanks anyway
<daedra> how do you get small framebuffer console text?
<darksider> anyone have any idea as t why my login screen is huge and i cant see the username & password forms?
<seeker> i'm following tutorial but it didn't start
<g0rb3h> seeker: pastebin me lsusb
<g0rb3h> ive been trying to get my damn logitech one working to no avail, im up to speed on it all now tho i think
<g0rb3h> bad support for the 08dd logitech quick cam atm
<replica> wols_:any guide for compiz or http://compiz.org/ ?
<wols_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<f00f> meh I might as well see if anyone knows my problem.  This desktop uses an intel i810.  Whenever ubuntu boots I see random characters flashing on the screen instead of the logo, and the text in the console is _huge_.  Everything boots just fine, but I'd like to get the splash problem fixed.
<f00f> or could I just disable the boot splash to get a normal console? :)
<vecna> edit /etc/inittab to have it go to init 3 instead of 5
 * g0rb3h is off for a walk b4 it gets dark
<cybergig> o.o;
<Disastro> should I stop gdm when updating feisty>gutsy in console?
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> some good english-speakers here? i guess so...
<vecna> non pas ici
<darksider> anyone have any idea as t why my login screen is huge and i cant see the username & password forms?
<jingjing> hello  i'am thais
<jingjing> i'am from thailand
<f00f> darkmatter, what graphics hardware hardware are you on?
<feierfox> is this good english: "This Mailbox is shut down for privacy reasons [1].
<feierfox> Contact me on other ways to get my new address."
<Cnerd> how do i get gparted?
<jingjing> i'am is ubuntuclub thailand member
<Cnerd> it isnt availeble
<jusefina> Someone help me out please. I downloaded drivers for my built-in soundcard, but i cant remember how to install them once i unzipped them. can someone tell me how to do this??
<BernardB> Is there a program for mounting .dmg files in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<f00f> feierfox, "This mailbox has been shut down for privacy reasons.  To obtain my new address please contact me."
<Cnerd> f00f, OM
<Cnerd> PM
<jingjing> hey1  please to visit http://www.ubuntuclub.com
<feierfox> thanks, f00f
<darksider> my login screen is huge and i cant see the username & password forms...i dont know what hardware i am using
<feierfox> f00f, and the "other ways"?
<feierfox> sound it stupid?
<jingjing> i fine friend in ubuntu international
<DG19075> darksider, you can do this: go to this web address. I've pasted the info you need here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49980/
<biofermin> $B$"(B
<Retro`> hello
<jingjing> (22:05:21) jingjing: i find friend in ubuntu international
<x3roconf> hi
<Retro`> i need some help
<jingjing> hello poeple
<Retro`> i want to format my sansa e260 mp3 player
<Retro`> the way in windows would be to click on Format option in the scroll-down menu of the device
<mirak> I have this errors in dmesg, is it bad ?   72.612302] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<mirak> [   72.612311] hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<Retro`> how can i format my device in Ubuntu 7.10?
<FLUXxXx> Hello! Does anyone what do i have to do to use themes from emeral but without those wobbly windows and such effects? If it's possible, i would like to use normal KDE settings but only with window decorations from a theme availalbe for emerald
<selinuxium> hi all, using users and groups gui I have created a group 'vmusers'. when clicking manage group, i click users names and ok but they are not held. any ideas?
<Retro`> how can i format a drive in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Retro`> please tell
<|DuReX|> when i do blkid, i get the id's of my partitions, when i try to mount it, it doesn't work, it says it doesn't exist :s
<x3roconf> Retro: http://www.visi.com/~grante/sansa/
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: use gparted
<mirak> I have this errors in dmesg, is it bad ?   72.612302] hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: You can also use cli/terminal if you prefer that method
<Jack_Sparrow> x3roconf: What has the link you provided got to do with his question?
<x3roconf> ok that link sucked
<x3roconf> realized it now lol
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: THat message does not look good.  was it a one time event or reoccuring
<yuyc> hi
<mirak> Jack_Sparrow: it's always
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i have located the mountpoint of my mp3 player... i don't have the option to format it though... what can i do now? i need to format it to update the firmware of my sansa e260 mp3 player... help
<Jack_Sparrow> mirak: I would make sure I had a backup... not sure if it is a dma issue or a drive failing.. Others are much better at figuring those out
<x3roconf> Retro´: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312196 for e200 but maybe it works
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, and yes, i have used gparted to do that, but i don't have the option to format it
<andre_> hello all
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, the filesystem of my device is FAT32
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: you cant format a mounted drive...  umount it and see if it lets you.  What format is the player wanting
<fsckr> Retro`, can you delete the partition thats on it?  I had a problem like that as well.  Once i deleted what was originally there and create a partition i was able to format it
<fsckr> umm yea can't be mounted :)
<fsckr> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> later people breakfast is ready
<xiven> So, what was the status on that bug fix?
<foso> can i use beryl and compiz fusion at the same time?
<astro76> xiven, you could check on launchpad, or at least give us a link to the bug
<astro76> foso, I'm sure you can't
<Retro`> oh my god
<Retro`> now i can't do anything with my mp3 player
<Retro`> oh shit
<Retro`> it can't start
<Mr_Sonoma> foso, they both do the same thing, 3d effects everything that beryl did fusion can do and more
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, please help
<x3roconf> lol waht happened?
<astro76> !language | Retro`
<ubotu> Retro`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<foso> Mr_Sonoma ok thats what i thought
<foso> astro76 thanks
<jdolan__> hi, does anyone know when the latest nvidia will be in the Gutsy repos?
<charleston> What dose a security vulerability looks like?
<jdolan__> there's a quite annoying defect with the version currently available for Gutsty.
<foso> how do i make my windows look cooler, i thought that was beryl?
<Retro`> i unmounted the device and then formated the drive of the device to FAT32... is there anyway i can restore to previous state?
<astro76> foso, compiz fusion, comes with gutsy
<charleston> What dose a security vulerability looks like?
<x3roconf> don't install latest driver if u have 8800GT it's buggy
<andre_> iam new in using ubuntu (7.10) and using gnome...  - before that i used years KDE
<andre_> but i have some questions...
<jdolan__> x3roconf: how so?  ( i have 8600GT)
<Lunar_Lamp> andre_, just ask :-)
<foso> astro76 i got it but i dont see what im going for, ill just keep tinkering, thanks
<andre_> where can i define how much lines willbe scroll by using the mouse-wheel?
<x3roconf> jdolan: fan bug
<x3roconf> makes it very noisy
<Lunar_Lamp> andre_, I'm not sure you can
<daedra> someone here must have nice small font in framebuffer console?!
<x3roconf> and previous drivers won't work too
<turbocueca> I'm trying to connect a laptop with a linksys PCMCIA wireless card to my access point, but no success. It detects the card, but not the network. Can somebody help me?
<x3roconf> with 8800GT
<tho1> turbocueca does ifconfig show the card?
<astro76> daedra, you need to add a vga=xxx option to the defoptions line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, something like vga=791 but you can google for other options
<turbocueca> tho1, ifconfig no
<turbocueca> tho1, iwconfig yes
<astro76> daedra, after you change that you will need to run 'sudo update-grub' and reboot
<turbocueca> tho1, this is a bcm43xx
<andre_> is there a way to show in fullscreen-mode of "Eye of Gnome" the filename, and the number of current picture of all pictures?  for example   foobar.jpg (12/29323)
<f1sh3r> can someone help me out with a lamp development server
<andre_> cause when i start a diashow it wouldbe nice to know how many pictures willbe follow
<daedra> thanks
<tho1> turbocueca what does iwconfig call the card...wlan0, eth0, ath0?
<turbocueca> tho1, eth1
<matux> hi, is  eclipse web tools in the ubuntu repositories?
<todd_> what is the best way to make a folder to share amongst many users on a system?
<Arelis> Guys, Gutsy is a real unstable system.. can't you release critical updates to harden everything BEFORE the release of hardy?
<daedra> todd_: samba
<tho1> turbocueca and 'sudo ifup eth1' doesn't start the card? does it return an error message?
<turbocueca> gutsy is alright
<todd_> daedra: lol no I mean permissions wise
<f1sh3r> where do i put my *.php files so that the LAMP server sees them?
<x3roconf> todd_ or FTP
<turbocueca> tho1 - Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<ifireball> todd_: depends what what you are trying to achieve, who reads? who writes?
<turbocueca> tho1, the card is enabled, however it can't connect to my access point
<tho1> turbocueca then ifconfig shows eth1?
<turbocueca> flsh3r, htdocs
<turbocueca> tho1, ifconfig no, only iwconfig
<todd_> i am just trying to make a folder where a bunch of people on the local PC (all of the same group) can work on a project together... what is the best way of doing this?
<ifireball> todd_: root-owned + sticky group write permissions seems to be a good idea (given you have a group with all the permitted users in it)
<tho1> turbocueca right...you won't get anywhere til it shows in ifconfig. Check /etc/network/interfaces and see if there is an entry for eth1
<f1sh3r> do i need to set myself up in a group to have access to the httpdocs area?
 * daedra agrees with ifireball 
<tho1> turbocueca  should be several lines...I can pastebin mine if you need it.
<todd_> ifierball: ahh that sounds right... how do you set a dir "sticky"?
<turbocueca> tho1, 2 lines mine
<daedra> edit group file
<turbocueca> tho1, I installed gutsy today, and it didn't download the critical updates during the installation due to no connection
<turbocueca> tho1, Can that be related to this problem?
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard doesnt work in 7.10 when connected to the motherboards USB ports. A PCI USB port works fine - unless I want to use GRUB/BIOS.... How can I fix this so the keyboard will work on the motherboard ports?
<todd_> how do you set a dir "sticky"???
<turbocueca> tho1, It also doesn't show the Ubuntu logo while loading the system
<ifireball> todd_: you play with the 1st 3 permission bits, e.g. chmod 2770 should do the trick
<x3roconf> turbocueca: not critical because tehere are zero remote holes
<tho1> turbocueca it didn't download the updates because it can't see the network. You need to get the interface working before you can get the updates
<turbocueca> tho1, yes
<ifireball> todd_: w8, there is another issue of who is allowed to delete, also, do you have some kind of a user who is gonna be "in charge" ?
<todd_> ifierball: um... root
<turbocueca> tho1, it's weird because it shows the connection on gnome
<turbocueca> tho1, looks like that it works but doesn't connect
<ifireball> todd_: hmm, actually letting root own the files may be a little dangerous
<tho1> turbocueca is the bcm43xx driver loaded?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, are you here?
<turbocueca> tho1, How to be sure?
<x3roconf> ifireball: why it's dangerous
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i have bricked my mp3 player. completely
<tho1> turbocueca in a terminal....'lsmod | grep bcm43'
<ifireball> x3roconf: becasue someone may be able to create a suid-root executable
<turbocueca> tho1, on gnome says: Driver: bcm43xx
<todd_> ifireball: ok what do you sugggest?
<BernardB> <BernardB> Is there a program for mounting .dmg files in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<ifireball> todd_: w8
<Retro`> please help me, anyone, to put my bricked SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player into manufactoring mode
<turbocueca> tho1, 3 lines
<tho1> turbocueca ok...then the driver is loaded.
<turbocueca> tho1, about bcm43xx and ieee80211
<turbocueca> tho1m ok
<tho1> turbocueca (thinking)
<Retro`> i have accidentally formated the drive /dev/sda that my device was plugged on
<Retro`> with gparted
<LimCore> are bugs fixed usually, or am I wasting my time reporting them?  This time open office fails misserably to show variables
<Abyssal> hi
<Retro`> how can i make an another /dev/sda that has the FAT32 filesystem? please help!!
<astro76> LimCore, yes bugs are fixed only if they are reported :p
<astro76> !bugs | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Abyssal> how to improve the quality of a scan in SANE?
<tho1> turbocueca are you using network manager?
<turbocueca> tho1, I have no wireless security
<Retro`> please help anyone
<turbocueca> tho1, with gnome
<ifireball> todd_: you see, there are 2 options here to choose from: either users retain ownership of their files, or you make some regular user own the directory and make that sticky as well (therefore making him own the files as well)
<Abyssal> how to improve the quality of a scan in SANE?
<LimCore> astro76: I see cruciall bugs unfixed for long time :(
<todd_> ifireball: ok so I need a "dummy" user
<tho1> turbocueca I am accessing my server remotely so I can see what gnome needs...give me a sec
<Abyssal> Retro: is there not a partitioning programme?
<turbocueca> tho1, okay
<x3roconf> use nobody
<luckybamboo> i tried to burn by k3b, but k3b always tell me to insert a blank medium. the inserted medium is definetely blank. the fstab also looks good. even k3b detects the the writer correctly as /dev/scd1. maybe a permissions-problem?
<ifireball> todd_: or the group leader
<turbocueca> tho1, my laptop is frozen rrr
<todd_> ifireball: ok
<tho1> turbocueca don't normally use gnome...and ubuntu is on my server so I have to get to it remotely
<Abyssal> how to improve the quality of a scan in SANE?
<f00f> !fstab | Cnerd
<ubotu> Cnerd: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<f00f> Abyssal, set the DPI higher
<tho1> turbocueca in System-Administration-Network it shows eth1 right?
<Abyssal> foof: how?
<Abyssal> foof: is there an option within sane?
<f00f> Abyssal, I think it's the --resolution option or something...
<turbocueca> tho1, just a bit, it's refusing to open, restarting X
<ifireball> todd_: any any case, test, test, and test again...
<f00f> Abyssal, or you can just apt-get install xsane.. it's easier.
<tho1> turbocueca it doesn't show ethx....it will show 'Wireless connection' (jeez...getting old)
<Abyssal> foof: it is xsane already
<bagh0662> #quit
<turbocueca> tho1, sorry, gotta restart, my network window is blank and grey
<turbocueca> tho1, just 2 minutes
<tho1> I am using NX to access my server remotely. Usually in xfce, which works fine. But now in gnome there is no title bar....does anyone know of this issue?
<tho1> turbocueca ok
<prudo> ola
<luckybamboo> mmh i also tried it as root-user and k3b still tell me to insert a blank medium...
<turbocueca> tho1, may channels have something to do with?
<lobosque> how do I enter in a directory with space in the name trough shell?
<turbocueca> tho1, it never asked me for the wireless channel I'm using
<tho1> turbocueca shouldn't....it should scan for the channel
<tho1> turbocueca there isn't much you need to define to start with....unless you have changed configuration of the router or something
<turbocueca> tho1, it was WPA2 before
<lobosque> how do I enter in a directory with space in the name trough shell?
<turbocueca> tho1, but I changed to disable to avoid problems
<tho1> turbocueca are you sure the wpa is turned off?
<Abyssal> foof: can i send you the resulting scan file? i am not content with it. maybe you know how to improve.
<tho1> turbocueca you have to disable wpa in both the laptop and the router
<turbocueca> tho1, yes
<Whyvas> lobosque, type the beginning of the name then hit tab
<turbocueca> tho1, on ubuntu I'm connecting with no security
<tho1> turbocueca ok...in gnome...System-Administration-Network
<turbocueca> tho1, ok, it shows wiress connection, wired connection and connection with modem
<Abyssal> the are also 2 stripes in it.
<x3roconf> turbocueca: use at least wpa lol
<cybergig> @_@
<turbocueca> x3roconf, right
<tho1> turbocueca the ESSID should match the SSID of your router, the Network Password should be blank, and the Connection Settings Configuration should be dhcp
<Whyvas> anyone know why uname -i gives me unknown instead of i386 ?
<aoupi> lobosque: you can use " around the directory name, or \ before the space (like "a b" or a\ b), but the esiest is tabing like Whyvas said
<cybergig> How do I enable the 3D Desktop mode, the one where the whole desktop looks like a cube.
<Retro`> what are the commands to build a program from source?
<jaggy> hey how do i install winamp on ubuntu 7.10?
<turbocueca> tho1, what about the type of password?
<Whyvas> cybergig, google compiz fusion
<Whyvas> jaggy, try XMMS
<tho1> turbocueca those should all be under the wireless connection.
<Mr_Sonoma> what are you trying to play? .mp3?
<{Nathan}> jaggy: You can't, without using wine. It's windows only.
<Pici> !cube | cybergig
<astro76> jaggy, audacious and xmms are like winamp
<ubotu> cybergig: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<jaggy> ye i know there are great other things , but i need winamp for something :p
<tho1> turbocueca if you leave the password blank it doesn't matter what you set the type to...there is no 'none' for the type
<Pici> !ccsm > cybergig (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<cybergig> Thanks ubotu
<{Nathan}> jaggy: Then you can try to run it in wine
<turbocueca> tho1, okay
<{Nathan}> jaggy: what is it you need to do?
<jaggy> kk nathan ill try that
<turbocueca> tho1, let me test
<jaggy> and its for a belgium radio online ..
<{Nathan}> jaggy: other programs can handle radio streams
<Whyvas> XMMS can play those jaggy
<tho1> turbocueca I recall that it takes a while in gnome to get the interface to come back up again.
<astro76> jaggy, or find how to do it with linux software
<jaggy> really ?
<cybergig> !compiz
<Abyssal> i got 2 colored stripes in my scan. how can i change that?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jaggy> ok ty
<Whyvas> and it looks just like winamp
<Joelito> hi all
<jaggy> ty guys for the help :p
<Abyssal> anyone want to see the file?
<Abyssal> please help
<Joelito> what's the name of the default pdf viewer on ubuntu?
<Retro`> please tell me how to use the e200tool  ???
<turbocueca> tho1, no network
<Whyvas> Joelito, evince
<tho1> Joelito evince
<canute> i need help configuring mythtv.
<Joelito> Whyvas, thol: Thanks :)
<Whyvas> canute, join the mythtv channel
<Whyvas> np
<canute> how?
<{Nathan}> canute: /join #mythtv
<tho1> turbocueca ok...open a terminal and type 'iwlist eth0 scanning' and see what it says
<canute> thank you
<turbocueca> tho1, 0?
<Trae> Anyone here a musician and know about Phrase Recording software under Linux?
<turbocueca> tho0, 0 doesn't support scanning :)
<tho1> turbocueca don't paste it all in here...use pastebin or just let me know that it says SOMETHING <smile>
<Retro`> why is there no one helping me???
<turbocueca> tho1, 1 no results
<Trae> trying to see if I can find something that will do something like this: http://www.bosscorp.co.jp/products/en/RC-20/
<tamgo> Really stupid question: I want to show a directory listing on my apache web server. I have installed it, running fine. I added a symlink of the directory I want to display on /var/www, restarted the server, but that didn't seem to work. How do I add a directory?
<Retro`> help :(
<turbocueca> tho1, no scan results
<tho1> turbocueca I forget...is your wireless 0 or eth1?
<turbocueca> tho1, 1
<Mr_Sonoma> !patience | Retro`
<ubotu> Retro`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tho1> turbocueca sorry...I am looking at mine...eth0....use the same command with eth1
<astro76> Retro`, because you didn't ask a specific question, no one will answer "How do I use x?"
<Abyssal> i got 2 colored stripes in my scan. how can i change that?
<Abyssal> anyone want to see the file?
<turbocueca> tho1, yeah, no results
 * LimCore lols @ ubuntu's bug tracking
<LimCore> "gnome doesnt start up" ----> "importance: medium"   huh....
<Retro`> tell me how to unbrick my sansa e260 mp3 player
 * LimCore thinks it should be grave...
<{Nathan}> Retro`: google is your friend
<Whyvas> Retro`, ?????
<Retro`> please help
<Retro`> i am googling for some time now and no luck... please help!
<tamgo> Retro`, what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<turbocueca> tho1, this is a linksys pcmcia
<tho1> turbocueca ifup says it is ignoring unknown interface...<thinking>
<{Nathan}> Retro`: We can't. We don't know about that. This isn't a "fix all your problems" channel.
<BetaTest> I have installed wine, and when I open mIRC, it opes up, it runs in the background, but I can't see the program.  How would I go about fixing that?
<negroxxx> alguem de salvador aw
<ergun> problem about compiz on ubuntu 7.10 in addition; my video card is ATI radeon x1550
<turbocueca> tho1, wait
<{Nathan}> ergun: Did you install the restricted drivers?
<turbocueca> tho1, ifup now is different
<jaggy> w00t ty xmms works great :p
<Whyvas> Retro`, http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=unbrick+my+sansa+e260+mp3+player&btnG=Search&meta=
<negroxxx> alguem de salvador ae
<Pici> !br | negroxxx
<ubotu> negroxxx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mr_Sonoma> BetaTest, are you opening mirc from the "wine" selection in your main menu?
<Whyvas> BetaTest, did you try xchat?
<x3roconf> Retro´: smash ur player and post video @youtube
<brobostigon> jaggy: i like bmp, its very similer to xmms, but newer.
<Pici> x3roconf: Please don't, this is a support channel.
<tamgo> x3roconf: LOL!
<{Nathan}> x3roconf: That worked with my bricked DS-Lite
<GarulfoUnix> hi guys
<Retro`> please tell me how can i get a 4 GB of free space from my /dev/hda and set that mountpoint as /dev/sda as a FAT32 filesystem using gparted
<tamgo> {Nathan}: How does one brick a DS Lite?
<GarulfoUnix> someone know how to center automaticaly windows with metacity's WM ?
<{Nathan}> tamgo: Flashme.
<negroxxx> ubotu.. valeu
<Mr_Sonoma> BetaTest, yes Whyvas has a good question, there are several IRC chat platforms avail for linux in the repos, such as xchat, kvirc, konversation and many others
<Pici> LimCore: If you have an issue with a way that a specific bug was filed, please ask in #ubuntu-bugs, not here.
<turbocueca> tho1, it threw many lines, but most are network is down, and a No DHCPOFFERS received
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valeu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !devilspie | GarulfoUnix
<ubotu> GarulfoUnix: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<{Nathan}> Retro`: You have to create a new 4GiB FAT32 partition and mount it.
<Retro`> {Nathan}, please instruct me on this
<GarulfoUnix> astro76, thanks a lot
<{Nathan}> Retro`: Are you in a live CD?
<tho1> turbocueca now that's a different story. Then it is seeing the eth1, but can't get an ip and shuts it down.
<tamgo> {Nathan} can't he used gparted or some other simple-to-use graphical utility for that?
<jaggy> brobostigon ill try it to :p
<BetaTest> I'm on X-Chat now, but problem is that I have about 12,000 lines worth of scripts, which I'd like to be able to use
<larson9999> since miro, ubuntu and sun java can't seem to play nice, what's a miro replacement?
<Retro`> {Nathan}, no, i have Ubuntu 7.10 installed on the harddrive
<tho1> turbocueca in iwconfig, does it say 'no wireless extensions' next to eth1?
<tamgo> Really stupid question: I want to show a directory listing on my apache web server. I have installed it, running fine. I added a symlink of the directory I want to display on /var/www, restarted the server, but that didn't seem to work. How do I add a directory?
<{Nathan}> Retro`: You can't do this without repartitioning, which means you need to be in a live CD enviornment.
<BetaTest> And not even that, but I don't want that happening to every program that I open
<turbocueca> tho1, nope
<{Nathan}> tamgo: Make sure that's the right directory. That should work though.
<Retro`> {Nathan}, is there any way around that?
<{Nathan}> Retro`: No. That's why I've said this twice.
<Retro`> {Nathan}, how can i make an unallocated space?
<{Nathan}> Retro`: You delete things.
<Whyvas> Retro`,  are you trying to install ubuntu?
<tho1> turbocueca if you type 'dhclient eth1' does it appear to try to get a dhcp lease
<tamgo> {Nathan} I did verify the directory, and restarted the server, not working for some reason.
<{Nathan}> Then you resize a partition, Retro`
<gaurav_> i have told wine C: is now pointing to a new drive, but when i go to "Wine > Browse C:\ Drive" it takes me to the old C:, how do i tell it to use the other directory?
<Retro`> {Nathan}, i have plenty of unused space of my 130 GB drive
<{Nathan}> tamgo: You shouldn't have to restart either... does it work witha normal directory (not a symlink)
<{Nathan}> Retro`:  [11:07] < {Nathan}> Then you resize a partition, Retro`
<Retro`> {Nathan}, please tell me exactly ho to do that with gparted
<turbocueca> tho1, my card never blinks
<Retro`> {Nathan}, please consider that i am a noob
<{Nathan}> Retro`: I am. But you have to read what I say, and it gets very annoying when you don't.
<Whyvas> Retro`, what are you trying to do?
<tamgo> {Nathan} I actually put in a symlink! Does it have to be a physical directory? In which case wouldn't a hard link work?
<jaggy> anyone knows a nice texteditor whit ide's for c++ c and java coding ?
<tho1> turbocueca if you type that in a terminal you should see a number of dhcp lines as it requests an address. Is the light on the card ever on?
<x_zeuss> hi, i have really big ubuntu problem pls help
<turbocueca> tho1, never
<x_zeuss> firefox doesn't start at all
<Retro`> {Nathan},  i have read i have to resize the partition... how exactly should i do that?
<{Nathan}> tamgo: I use symlinks to my music directory (don't tell the RIAA...) all the time. I don't know why it's not working for you.
<Whyvas> jaggy, go download and install automatix
<turbocueca> tho1, only the power
<x_zeuss> and sometimes the computer just logs out
<BetaTest> So is there a way to actually see the program that's running in the background?
<Whyvas> check it out, pretty awesome.
<astro76> !automatix | Whyvas jaggy
<ubotu> Whyvas jaggy: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<turbocueca> tho1, no working leases
<{Nathan}> Retro`: You right click on the partition from gparted in a live CD enviornment and hit resize. I'm not your babysitter, you can figure this out.
<turbocueca> tho1, btw,, what is SIOCSIFFLAGS?
<hanasaki> what will generate my tls certs for exim?
<{Nathan}> Retro`: I figured this out when I was 11.
<turbocueca> tho1, seems it can't find that file
<tamgo> {Nathan}: make sense. So just to make sure we are on the same page. Go to /var/www, make a symlink to the directory you want to publsih. and voila! open a browser to localhost (or your server) and you should see the directory?
<Retro`> {Nathan}, why do i need to be in the Live CD environment?
<WorkingOnWis1> im installing Ubuntu fresh on my laptop, and am looking to get the best battery life. that file system is best in that respect?
<{Nathan}> x3roconf: So firefox doesn't start at all? Nothing happens?
<{Nathan}> Retro`: You just do.
<Retro`> {Nathan}, even if my Ubuntu is on the harddrive?
<tho1> turbocueca one at a time....no working leases...did you see a DHCPREQUEST?
<{Nathan}> tamgo: Yeah, that's what I've always done and it always works.
<{Nathan}> Retro`: I've said this about 5 times now. YES.
<Retro`> {Nathan}, okay
<Cnerd> ARG
<tamgo> {Nathan} uumm... must not be my day. Cool I'll try again. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I have a couple minutes before I leave...
<Cnerd> how do i edit /etc/fstab??
<{Nathan}> Retro`: It's because you are using data on your hard drive and it's not smart to move it when you are using it.
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, please help!
<chuckf> Retro`, if you weren't new, there are other ways to do it. however it is easiest for you from the live cd
<turbocueca> tho1, yes, I see DHCPDISCOVERs on 255.255.255.255, then no DHCPOFFERS received
<{Nathan}> Cnerd: You open a text editor as root and open fstab
<cybergig> o.o;
<cybergig> bah...
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Enter recovery mode (with the hold button on, press down the voice recording button, and without letting go of it, press ON).  LEt me know if that works
<turbocueca> tho1, it looks like the machine is commanding the card
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, it does not
<tho1> turbocueca then the card is working ok and it is a config problem. Sounds like you might still have encryptiont turned on in the wifi router
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i have tried that 10 times
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i have tried that 10 times and nothing
<Cnerd> ow do i logon as root?
<turbocueca> tho1, weird
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i think i messed up my bootloader and everything
<turbocueca> tho1, I'll restart it
<tho1> turbocueca does iwconfig show an essid?
<{Nathan}> Cnerd: You do not need to login as root, just run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<WorkingOnWis1> Cnerd: dont. use sudo in a terminal or gksu from in gnome instead
<turbocueca> tho1, yes
<{Nathan}> Cnerd: sudo temporarly sets you as the root user
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: So it looks like you erased the fat16 firmware partition instead of copying your firmware to the player and letting it self install
<tho1> turbocueca and does it match the essid of the router?
<turbocueca> tho1 yes
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, the /dev/sda does not exist anymore
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, please help me restore it
<nickrud> !gksudo | {Nathan} Cnerd
<ubotu> {Nathan} Cnerd: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Can I assume you are sure sda is your player?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, yes, it was
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, now it's dead
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Does gparted still show sda
<{Nathan}> nickrud: Actually, I use fluxbox so I don't ever use any gnome apps... so I didn't know if it was gksu or gksudo :-p
<Retro`> the player does not start
<tho1> turbocueca the problem is not in the card (I think). You need to get the router to respond to the DHCPREQUEST. Nothing is going to happen until that does...you need an ip address
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, gparted does not show sda anymore
<{Nathan}> Retro`: Does it have battery power?
<nickrud> {Nathan}, gksu can be set to use either sudo or su , your choice ;)
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, yes it has battery power
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: THose are supposed to have tow partitions, one for the firmware and another for your music
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, no sda whatsoever
<turbocueca> tho1, the card works alright on xp(r)
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i have erased it all, by mistake that is
<WorkingOnWis1> nickwhats the diff between su ans sudo? thought they were same.
<Cnerd> how do i make a ir in terminal?
<turbocueca> tho1 I'll restart the router cya in 5 minutes
<Cnerd> mkdir xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I figured you would not have bricked it intentionally
<tho1> turbocueca it looks like the card is working on ubuntu as well...the problem is in the communication between the card and the router
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, please help me create a /dev/sda mountpoint
<{Nathan}> WorkingOnWis1: su is actualy "switch user" eg "su bob". Sudo always takes you to root, and for only one command.
<nickrud> {Nathan}, it's not about gnome, the main thing is sudo <app> uses your home as home, so if you save prefs they'll be saved as root owned, and no longer changeable by your normal user. gksudo will use /root
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you have any idea how big the firmware partition was?
<brobostigon> Retro`: mkdir inside /media
<turbocueca> tho1, yes, I've had many times problems about that communication on windows too
<tamgo> {Nathan}: I tried creating a physical directory and copying a file. I am getting the listing, but when I try to access it, I get a forbidden error. I am only going to use this inside my lan, so I really don't care all that much about security. How do I just give anonymous free access to all resources?
<wraund> atm it complains error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<MrDinkles> Is flashplayer still down or is it working and the topic wasnt updated?
<Cnerd> :'(
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, the firmware partition was... i can't remember, sorry
<wraund> a game i have needs some 32bit sound libraries but i am on 64bit, for example the 32bit of libopenal.so.0:
<{Nathan}> tamgo: chmod -R +r (directory)
<WorkingOnWis1> {Nathan}: ah...ok. never actually used su. always been on a single user machine. thanks
<tamgo> {Nathan} of course
<tho1> turbocueca might need to investigate the router further...but I couldn't help with that as I don't know your router. If you have problems with windows as well then definitely you need to get that working correctly
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, please help me create a /dev/sda mountpoint with gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: TO enter recovery mode you are starting with the unit OFF is that correct?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, correct
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, but the blue wheel is glowing
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, the screen, however, is black
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I am trying to find the size of the original firmware partition.
<WorkingOnWis1> does fat32 in linux still have the 4GB file size limit it has in Windows?
<x3roconf> "{Nathan}> x3roconf: So firefox doesn't start at all? Nothing happens?" nathan wtf? i said no such thing lol
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, that's a filesystem limit, not os limit, so yes
<LimCore> can any one with open office  download my tiny .odt  and confirm my bug report?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230
<{Nathan}> x3roconf: wrong person, sorry
<x3roconf> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: It looks like the firmware partition is 16 megs..
<cybergig> Ack...
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i think i'll have to enter the Manufacturing Mode
<cybergig> The header, with the litter X button to close/move programs have disapeared.
<cybergig> What do I do
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, oh yes, it was something like 16 MB and something
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Ok.  and gparted does see it?
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: grrrrr..... Been trying to backup my home folder and kept geting "File too big" nonsense from Nautilus..with a 10GB file when 4GB had been copied!
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, no
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: as sda that is.. (and be very sure about that)
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: gparted does not see it at all now?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i have erased the sda mountpoint completely
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, time to turn that fat to an ext3 then
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, it is NOT seen
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, we must recreate it
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I dont care about the mount point...  looking to see if gparted sees the drive as in all unallocated
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: Is ntfs read/write pretty stable now? I need to keep my usb hard drive Windows readable too..
<turbocueca> Hi
<Cnerd> {Nathan}, PM plz
<julien> re
<turbocueca> tho1, restarted
<chuckf> WorkingOnWis1, yes, it is pretty stable
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud:  I dont need acls , compression, or encryption...
<BetaTest> There's no sound when I play WMV files, but it shows the image. What should I download?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, the only mountpoint i have is /dev/hda   there's no unallocated space because the space of sda is gone
<{Nathan}> VMware just messed up my screen resolution. How can I use xrandr to set it back to 1024x768
<soldats> BetaTest, use synaptic and make sure you  have all the audio codecs
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: are you copying the home folder from ext3 to a fat32 pendrive?
<WorkingOnWis1> is there a driver I can install in windows to allow read/write access to an ext2 or 3 partition?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, I finally started using ntfs for writing with this release, I'm a fraidy cat with data
<WorkingOnWis1> ifireball: to a usb hard drive, 80GB
<BetaTest> Is Synaptic already installed, or do I need to Google for it?
<soldats> BetaTest, synaptic is a package menager
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i'll try to reboot my computer if that would make any difference
<nickrud> WorkingOnWis1, yes, I use explore2fs to read ext2/3 not write though
<soldats> look in apps > system > synaptic
<BetaTest> Ah, ok
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: that's not much of a backup. make a split zip/tar.gz file
<astro76> !synaptic | BetaTest, that's system > admin > synaptic
<tho1> turbocueca ok. in the terminal when you type 'dhclient eth1' you should see an exchange between the router and ubuntu...a DHCPDISCOVER followed by  a DHCPOFFER...do you see those first two steps?
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Ok,, not sure it will help, but at this poing cant hurt
<WorkingOnWis1> nickrud: me too...no matter what happens, apps can be installed way easier than data can be recovered
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, brb... please wait for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: There are some windows tools that may be able to restore your brick
<sirbijan> hello all
<WorkingOnWis1> ifireball: i dont follow u....i'm backing up /home to my usb har drive.
<sirbijan> how can I remove the volumes shown on my desktop?
<sirbijan> i don't like a busy desktop
<WorkingOnWis1> hard
<turbocueca> tho1, there are no DHCPOFFERs next to DHCPDISCOVERs
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: of you're doing it with a simple copy you're losing a lot of data like file permissions and attributes in the process
<brobostigon> sirbijan: volumes are shown on youre desktop when they are mounted, if you dont want any, do mount anything
<turbocueca> tho1, want to see all the output?
<brobostigon> dont mount anything
<tho1> turbocueca then the wireless card and ubuntu are doing all they can. you need to investigate the router...is the router close? Are you sure the signal is reaching it?
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: I suggest you create a compresses archive of some kind on the zip drive instead
<BetaTest> What am I looking for in Synaptic?o.O
<sirbijan> brobostigon: it should be a way not to show'em buddy! I remember it's in "gconf-editor", but don't remember where
<turbocueca> tho1, it always reaches here...
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: (actually it doesn't have to be compressed, just an archive...)
<brobostigon> sirbijan: no idea, sorry.
<turbocueca> tho1, should the card blink even without signal?
<sirbijan> i want'em not on my desktop, and mounted, and I did it b4, just don't remember how
<sirbijan> welcome brobostigon
<turbocueca> tho1, while trying to connect.
<astro76> BetaTest, as a start, install ubuntu-restricted-extras, but you will also probably need w32codecs which you can get from medibuntu
<astro76> !medibuntu | BetaTest
<ubotu> BetaTest: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WorkingOnWis1> ifireball: true.. if i were going from a ext3 to ext3 would the permissimos be preserved?
<Geck1> random question: does anyone know how to set a picture as a signature in windows live hotmail?
<tho1> turbocueca can't count on the card 'blinking' one way or the other...the dhcp packets will be so quick that they might not show up
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: yes.
<KJHJKH> HI everyone I am a new user to linux and am currently runnung Ubuntu....  I just installed it and just booted it up for the first time... but I dont know how to get to the GUI part can anyone help me?
<WorkingOnWis1> ifireball: arg...how soon before u think Windows will use ext3 nativly   :D
<Odd-rationale> Task: What do you see right now?
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, probably want to use cp -a
<Task> looks like dos prompt
<tho1> turbocueca My next step would be to fire up wireshark on the computer you do have on the network and see if I could spot the packets going from ubuntu to the router...but that is a techie thing <smile>
<Task> I logged in
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i'm back
<turbocueca> tho1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49982/
<soldats> Task, type startx
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, hah never, but you can install a driver to read/write ext2/3 from windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Im still here
<Odd-rationale> Task: Try "init 3"
<ifireball> WorkingOnWis1: right before they release the new winfs ;)
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, you were right... nothing changed
<turbocueca> tho1, wireshark?
<Task> hmmm fatal error....   "No valid frontpath could be found
<WorkingOnWis1> astro76: write ext3 in win? whats it called? the one i found is read only...
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, please tell me how can i create a /dev/sda mountpoint
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Odd-rationale> Task: How did you install your Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Odd-rationale, that's not the way it works in ubuntu, runlevels 2 & 3 both start gdm ....
<tho1> turbocueca packet sniffer
<WorkingOnWis1> ifireball: hahahaha....winfs....they had a great thing with ntfs, but as usual, they gotta screw it up too...
<Task> OFf a cd   I was having trouble before with the regular one... so I used the text only one
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, the sad thing is that my mp3 player is dead
<WorkingOnWis1> astro76: ty
<Task> I burned it slow at 8x
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: OK
<Geck1> random question: does anyone know how to set a picture as a signature in windows live hotmail?
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I would borrow a windows macnine and use the sandisk recovery tool..  http://www.sandisk.com/Retail/Default.aspx?CatID=1532
<Odd-rationale> Task: Did you install a command line system?
<Task> hrmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I would NOT try to run it under wine
<Task> I had a lil trouble with LILO or Grub
<Task> It was havin some trouble... maybe I should try to reinstall lilo?
<WorkingOnWis1> Jack_Sparrow: i have never done it in Linux, but could Retro recover the partition with some forensics data tools? As long as he stops trying other sure-to-fail methods?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i will visit my friend and try to fix my bricked mp3 player
<biola> You guys have andu idea how im supposed to install a dual-cd-distro in vmware?
<biola> any*
<WorkingOnWis1> Jack_Sparrow: have done it on DOS/Windows many times successfully
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: NO good answer to formatting the wrong partition.
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, will the recovery tool restore the bootloader as well?
<BetaTest> Hey astro76, do you mind if I PM you?
<astro76> biola, it should work fine, but try asking in #vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: They seem to have a wide variety of tools on their site.  I would think a windows fat recovery tool would fix the problem
<astro76> BetaTest, please ask here :)
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np good luck
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i'm off to my friend's house now... he has Windows XP
<BetaTest> astro76 I've got no idea what I'm doing here with Sanyptic :/
<Cnerd> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<astro76> BetaTest, your problem is you can't view/hear .wmv properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cnerd: INstall whatever os you want over the top or just format the partition
<nickrud> Cnerd, boot windows, and reformat the partition you gave to ubuntu as ntfs . Done
<tho1> turbocueca I am not sure where to go from here. It seems that ubuntu is doing what it is supposed to do...the problem is in the link between ubuntu and the router. I would verify that the dhcp is turned on in the router, the encryption is turned off, the essid matches what is in ubuntu, and might setting the router (and ubuntu) to another channel. But those are all just guesses.
<BetaTest> Yeah, I can view, but not hear
<nickrud> Cnerd, you'll want to run   fdisk /mbr as well
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, after the tool will be installed in his machine... what conbination of buttons would i have to press/hold on my mp3 player?
<{Nathan}> When I hit ctrl+alt+F1-F6, I have no TTYs -- they are all just a blinking cursor. How can I get them back?
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Depends on what tools he has available... start with a flash drive recovery tool
<astro76> BetaTest, so first just hit Search, search for ubuntu-restricted-extras, check that, then Apply to install
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, okay
<uzerzero> Has anybody had any luck getting the Broadcom BCM4310/12 wireless chipset working under Gutsy?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, bye ;)
<turbocueca> tho1, everything is ok
<turbocueca> tho1, strange
<astro76> !synaptic | BetaTest also see this guide:
<ubotu> BetaTest also see this guide:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<chuckf> turbocueca, what type of router do you have?
<soldats> {Nathan}, if you have no ttys then they have been romoved from the file
<turbocueca> tho1, linksys wag200g
<turbocueca> tho1 wireless-g
<{Nathan}> soldats: What file?
<zenrium> I have setup compiz to use the cube in 3 desktops (ie horizontal = 4, number of desktops =3). I can switch between the horizontals using ctl+alt+arrow, is there a hotkey to switch the desktop quickly?
<chuckf> are you at the latest firmware
<soldats> {Nathan}, gimmie a sec
<uzerzero> erUSL: i've already been through the guide with no luck. neither ndiswrapper or the bcm43xx firmware works
<BetaTest> And what do I do after that?
<BetaTest> Or is that it/
<turbocueca> tho1, and a linksys pcmcia
<astro76> BetaTest, after it install, see if your video works
<BetaTest> Ok
<nickrud> erUSUL, if a non authed ubotu user does that, will it put it in an approval queue ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: You still here?
<tho1> chuckf we can see the dhcp request leaving ubuntu, but there is no response from the router
<BetaTest> If it doesn't, I'll be back here annyoing you
<erUSUL> nickrud: does what?
<BetaTest> Thanks
<nickrud> erUSUL, echo a command at ubotu ?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<chuckf> tho1, that's why I'm asking abotu the router firmware. I've had three probs in the last month that that fixed
<chuckf> with dhcp issues
<soldats> {Nathan}, try tooking in /etc/event.d and look for commented out lines for tty
<Terrasqu1> Jack_Sparrow: what's a pirate like you doing in a place like this?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i just called my friend... he is home and willing to help me
<astro76> nickrud, no, !trigger | ubotu does nothing special
<tho1> chuckf right...I agree...I was to the point of suspecting the router...especiallyh after he mentioned he also had some issues in windows
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, got any tip for me?
<nickrud> Terrasqu1, ah you know jack, he's one of those 'good hearted' pirates
<Superworms> can ubuntu be started with less than 200 mb of ram
<Geck1> anyone that can help me with the hotmail question?
<SimpleAnecdote> hiya peeps :D I got this weird thing.. I'm a total newbie on linux and ubuntu so take it easy on me.. but the thing is that I installed apache and it works but there is not apache2.conf file...
<erUSUL> nickrud: aouch!!! tab completion mistake... (and i dunno what the consequences are)
<Geck1> how can I set up a picture as my email signature?
<Terrasqu1> nickrud: only steals from those that have something to steal? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<astro76> Geck1, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: http://forums.rockbox.org/index.php?topic=12171.msg108773
<Geck1> thx astro
<sean> I'm having trouble installing a geforcefx graphics driver, it says gedit has not been able to detect the character coding
<nickrud> Terrasqu1, lol, a good definition :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: Someone did the same thing and the fix walkthrough is on there
<zenrium> simpleanedote: perhaps /etc/apache.conf ??  or just apache.conf ?
<Abyssal> hi. i have got a dual boot ubuntu, where windows was installed before and linux ubuntu got installed now. i automatically made a dual boot. how can i get rid of that dual boot and how can i partitionate and format the whole windows harddrive? please help!
<turbocueca> tho1, I will connect the laptop by wire and do all the updates it wants
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I will wait long enough for you to read it
<nickrud> astro76, thanks
<tho1> turbocueca you might consider also updating the software in the router.
<SimpleAnecdote> I go to the apache2 folder on fileSystem/var/www/apache2-default
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: you want to get windows off your machine?
<SimpleAnecdote> and there is no apache2.conf
<turbocueca> tho1, yes, but the strange is that I know this works
<Abyssal> odd-rationale: yes.
<nickrud> SimpleAnecdote, it's in /etc/apache2 , and be sure to look over *-available and *-enabled in that dir
<turbocueca> tho1, first time with wireless on linux
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: And just have ubuntu?
<SimpleAnecdote> nickrud: sorry to be so newbish.. what do you mean by etc? like a drive?
<turbocueca> tho1, the laptop is from my father, and so it never had linux
<nickrud> SimpleAnecdote, no, that's the global config dir ,  /etc   (like /var/www is the apache html root)
<zenrium> simple : /etc is a directory on your harddrive
<Abyssal> odd-rationale: yes
<SimpleAnecdote> w00t! found it
<oxxi> #NSANE-WAREZ
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, why did you gave me this post? does the Sansa Recovery Tool automatically fixes everythig back to normal?
<sean> I am trying to install the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run graphics driver for a geforcefx graphics card, and when i double click the icon it says gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<sean> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<sean> Select a character coding from the menu and try again. what does this mean?
<nickrud> oxxi, please don't do that here
<cybergig_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SimpleAnecdote> ok.. so now maybe you can solve another problem for me? how can I edit my website files without using the root user?
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, why did you gave me this post? doesn't the Sansa Recovery Tool automatically fixes everythig back to normal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I think the sans is not going to do what you want
<oxxi> sorry new in irc
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: I think the method to try would be the last link I gave, which looks like they are working in linux
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: You can probably use gparted liveCD to delete the windows partition then expand the linux partition to fill up the free space. Then reinstall GRUB.
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, would my device be recognised as i plug it in in my friends' Windows computer?
<astro76> sean, you can't double click it, you have to run it in a terminal ( chmod +x whatever.bin && ./whatever.bin ), but are you sure you should install this?
<astro76> !nvidia | sean
<SimpleAnecdote> I've already been told I'm stupid by xchat because I'm logged on to IRC with root user.. so I know I'm stupid but I don't know how to edit files on fileSystem without being root user
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: I remeber seeing a howto. Let me find it...
<ubotu> sean: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<turbocueca> tho1, be back later
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: My crystal ball is not working today.. Sorry, sarcasm is wasted online.. I have no way of knowing
<nickrud> SimpleAnecdote, it's designed that way; you can run   sudo a2enmod userdir , and use ~/public_html to test, then move them to /var/www
<sean> ill check it out thanks
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i'll try the Windows methods instead
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i'm off to my friend
<WorkingOnWis1> tho1: turbocueca I havent followed all of your thread, but have u tried rebooting the router, unpluggung power for a minute? I have had lease problems with my wrt router and that fixed it. I think it clears all the caches, which can get corrupted. I know, it sound so "Windows-ish" but it worked for me....
<Jack_Sparrow> Retro`: BEst of luck with any and all methods..
<nickrud> !sudo | SimpleAnecdote
<ubotu> SimpleAnecdote: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Abyssal> ok. did you get what i mean. windows installed before. now linux ubuntu. but it made automatically dual boot and let windows live. but now i want windows to be deleted and also out of the boot options.
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, i'll came back and report what happened
<Retro`> Jack_Sparrow, see ya ;)   bye now
<brainbug> hello and good evening everyone, i've just got simple question: i set up my wireless network and wired network , but when i go to /etc/network/interfaces i find at some line of my (ath0 wireless) my key, is there any way i can delete it there and i get a prompt where i can type this or any other way so its not listed in the file?
<syarif> tes
<nickrud> SimpleAnecdote, if you want to edit those files directly, you would run, for example,  gksudo gedit /var/www/<file>
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Yes. I understood what you meant. BTW good choice!
<SimpleAnecdote> nickrud: I know what sudo is, thanks though, it's always good to get some more reference... but what does that sudo command do? how does apache know to treat that new folder as server?
<syarif> hello, i just wanna say hello from indonesia's ubuntuers
<Abyssal> i tried suse some years ago. it lacked of free support. but ubuntu gives a good solution with the community support.
<nickrud> SimpleAnecdote, if you run a2enmod userdir , it will add the apache directives to the http.conf that allows you to use that folder
<ploom> Abyssal, kudos! Wasrte of license maybe, but who cares!
<wraund> how would i go about getting  libopenal.so.0 for 32bit machines on a 64bit computer
<tho1> WorkingOnWis1 yes...we have restarted the router.
<tho1> WorkingOnWis1 I have run out of ideas <smile>
<WorkingOnWis1> tho1: k. sometimes we overlook the simplest things...
<Abyssal> ploom: kudos?
<SimpleAnecdote> nicrud: thank you very much! I will investigate further and only then bother you some more.. for now though I am happy :D thank you thank you thank you! if you ever need help with php I'm on ##phpfreaks (I don't mean to advertise other channels.. just grateful)
<WorkingOnWis1> tho1: is there another router to try?
<Oli``> Anyone else here use Xine (the media player; and not GXine, etc)? I'm trying to make it as minimalistic as possible and would like to be able to drag the window with the left mouse button (anywhere on the video).. Any ideas?
<syarif> anyone know other room?
<nickrud> SimpleAnecdote, and the sudo command simply lets you work as root temporarily. Much safer than a root term, you're much less likely to run a system damaging command if you have to conciously use sudo to run commands on the system
<SimpleAnecdote> truer words never said
<WorkingOnWis1> tho1: or a direct connection, getting the router out of the way totally, to be sure it is the router and not the pc?
<SimpleAnecdote> gonna log off my root now
<astro76> Oli``, you can alt+click anywhere on any window to move it
<ploom> Oli``,  have you tried holding alt key (or meta or whatever) while dragging any window?
<SimpleAnecdote> thank you and see you later :D thanks for helping a newbie..
<Oli``> yeah alt works... I'm just lazy, that's all =)
<ifireball> nickrud: do you know what "sudoedit" does?
<jameswf-home> anyone too stupid to operate in root deserves whatever happens to em
<jameswf-home> login as root and have a blast
<nickrud> ifireball, see -e option in man sudo
<hanasaki> any can you give me a short script.. bash? that will run the same command line for 5 minutes...
<brainbug> anyone? how i can "hide" my key of wireless, so i get a prompt or something , so it isnt listed anymore in /interfaces ? (i use ifup ifdown and at startup is all down)
<Task> I think I may have a corrupt disc... whats the best way to burn it? I used roxio 10 burned at 8x
<ploom> Abyssal, kudos: http://www.answers.com/topic/kudos?cat=biz-fin
<jameswf-home> what command
<Oli``> Task have you check that the file you downloaded is not corrupt?
<ifireball> nickrud: just checking, since I find "sudo mano", etc. to be bad style
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: OK I con't find the howto.
<Task> yeah  seems fine... I did the disc check too
<ksivaji> how to access linux partition form windows ?
<pulaski> hello, I'm running ubuntu 7.04 server and my last apt-get update/upgrade ended in a dpkg dependency error after trying to configure an upgrade to MySql-server-5.0.  Has anyone else had this experience?  "dpkg --configure -a" results in the same error.
<LjL> !ext3 > ksivaji    (ksivaji, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jameswf-home> install win32 ext driver
<nickrud> ifireball, to be honest, I'd never heard of sudoedit till just now, I think you are right about sudoedit being a better choice
<Oli``> Task: has the media been good for other stuff?
<ksivaji> LjL thanks
<syarif> hello, i want to register, but i don't know how
<syarif> anyone can help me
<syarif> ?
<ifireball> nickrud: we agree. good. :)
<corporal_clegg> helloggs, could someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4028660
<corporal_clegg> sorry helloggs...
<Abyssal> ploom: thx :-)
<ksivaji> syarif  want to register what where ?
<Abyssal> odd-rationale: so how to proceed?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Do have a ubuntu live cd?
<nickrud> ifireball, problem is, most new users really want that gui editor, is VISUAL an X preferred app?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: yes
<syarif> umm... i don't really sure, i want to have private chat, but then it's warn me to register first
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Which one? 7.10?
<LjL> !register > syarif    (syarif, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: yes. the newest release
<Terrasqu1> LjL: can ubotu send pm to one that aint regged?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: 7.10
<LjL> Terrasqu1: a registered user can PM an unregistered user.
<Terrasqu1> LjL: ok :)
<ifireball> nickrud: "EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /etc/passwd"
<Blistok> Anybody know what would cause FTP to be really slow over a small LAN? Ping time is 1ms, but it takes like 15 seconds to upload a 5k file
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: OK First of all, you want to back up your home directory. although you *shouldn't* lose any data, we just want to make sure. messing around with partitions can be dangerous.
<nickrud> ifireball, problem with that is once again, if someone saves gedit prefs under sudo , it will write to .gconf as root
<horzee> anyone know why none of my virtual terminals have ANY logins, but getty is running on all 6?
<ifireball> nickrud: no it won't since the gedit runs as the normal user
<lukasz_> Hey People
<BetaTest> astro76, that didn't help:/
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: so shall i copy the home directory to a safe place?
<nickrud> ifireball, not when it's privs are escalated by sudo, that's why gksudo is constantly mentioned here
<Terrasqu1> Blistok: firewall? bad link?
<lukasz_> I installed ati as binary and I dunno how I can get the ati control panel there
<ifireball> nickrud: read up what sudoedit does _exactly_.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Yes. another hard drive or other removable drive preferably.
<Blistok> Terrasqul: I'm just using a cheap linksys router, no idea how to check that stuff... ah well, guess I'll live with it, not a huge deal
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Also back up any other data you would like to keep.
 * nickrud goes off to play with sudoedit
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok... wait. i says that i have not the appropriate legitimation to copy home to another external harddrive
<lukasz_> Ati displays now in flgrxinfo but no control panel :(
<horzee> anyone know why none of my virtual terminals have ANY logins, but getty is running on all 6? also, X runs fine, have it set to start 2 sessions, one on vt 7, one on vt9.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Do alt+f2 then "gksudo nautilus" Then copy the home directory.
<Task> can any settings in BIOS mess up the installation?
<Whyvas> Abyssal, or install automatix then install the nautilus scripts....
<lukasz_> I think I know how brb
<ifireball> nickrud: the reason you find yourself having to use gksudo is because "normal" sudo doesn't pass DISPLAY to the calling up, nor does it solve the X-auto-cookie mumbo jumbo
<ifireball> nickrud: e.g. called app*.
<pulaski> My last ubuntu server 7.04 update ended with a MySql dependency error.  Can I safely proceed with upgrading to ubuntu server 7.10?
<Edil> Hello I'm new here (I'm new even with IRC) I need help installing Ubuntu.
<lukasz_> I will need to reboot brb
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: still the same: Fehler »Vorgang nicht erlaubt« beim Kopieren von »/home/nam...en-GB.soe«
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Do you have read/write permissions to your external hdd?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: as root in the file browser nautilus there are no other drives available.
<pulaski> edil, google "install ubuntu" and look at any likely results.
<nickrud> ifireball, as well as setting the root dir as home unlike sudo. That's been one of the major issues
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Go to /media/
<Drixx> how do i install JRE java ?
<BetaTest> I can't hear the audio for WMV files, and installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but that didn't help
<Edil> Ubuntu installation is not booting. Is there any particular information that I need to know with Ubuntu and a Radeon X850 pro
<Edil> The computer boots but the screen remains blank
<ifireball> nickrud: well, don't you agree sudoedit is a neater solution in most cases?
<nickrud> ifireball, which sudoedit deals with also
<syarif> d
<ifireball> nickrud: the selling point I believe is that noting actually runs as root
<nickrud> ifireball, I do like sudoedit so far
<nickrud> ifireball, yes
<Drixx> frostwire ain't workin .... it says i don't hav the valid Jre java ... from where do i install it ??
<ifireball> nickrud: I wonder if that piece of information can find its way to the /topic
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: frostwire ain't workin .... it says i don't hav the valid Jre java ... how do i install it ??
<nickrud> ifireball, it could easily be the overwhelming selling pint
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: hey supp dude ?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: ? are you talking to me?
<lukasz_> I installed apt-get install fglrx-control and its not in applications anywhere
<Drixx> Odd-rationale : yes dude ...
<wols_> lukasz_: dpkg -L  fglrx-control |grep bin
<larson9999> did i miss the memo?  cd's don't mount to /media/cdrom anymore?  looks like they're mounting to /media/(volume id)
<lukasz_> thnx
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: the same. not possible to do a copy.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: how can i install java JRE ??
<Odd-rationale> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: let us forget about the security.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: coz frostwire ain't workin
<Edil> Is there any other interactive forum where newbies can ask questions? I already google for a solution but didn't find anything
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: OK First. Are you willing to do a reinstall of ubuntu. or would you rather keep your current install. (hint: the second is more complicated)
<BetaTest> So can anyone help me?
<lukasz_> do I need to restart after that?
<Odd-rationale> Drixx: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: the second option would be fine.
<Drixx> Odd-rationale: thnx dude
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: can i just delete my windows harddrive and partitionate it with ext3 or so...
<lukasz_> I will try and see :)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: OK fire up the livecd. Then open gparted.
<syarif> anyone have a chat with indonesian?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: can i also install gparted on my ubuntu harddrive system and run it from there?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Yes. you delete your windows partition and then *expand* your linux part. to fill up the empty space.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: No. you can't be using the partition you are working on.
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: so i can install gparted here with the installer/uninstaller without having to run the live CD?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: No. you need to not be running off your hard drive.
<nickrud> ifireball, you should talk to the people in -ops about it
<lukasz_> I did exactly what you said and the control panel isn't there :(
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: so i installed gparted on my harddrive now. can i run it from there and delete the microsoft harddrive?
<hanasaki> thunderbird wont connect to my server when i use the host smtp but it does when i use smtp.mydomain.com      both "smtp' and the fqdn resolve to the same IP... any idea what is going on?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: No. You need the liveCD.
<syarif> wayya...
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: FYI: i got 2 harddrives. 1 for ubuntu and 1 for windows.
<syarif> original windows?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Oh. I see. Not a partitioned hard drive?
<ifireball> nickrud: will do, can I make a !sudoedit for ubotu or does one need a special permission for that?
<cybergig_> Question: When I use compiz and press X on anything the title bar goes away on all the applications and something crashes, I have to restart compiz to get it back. How do I solve this problem?
<MrDinkles> Is there anyway to use gparted and create a partition without having to put it on a cd?
<syarif> what "x" here?
<syarif> you mean shut the window?
<zenrium> cyber : so you are just loosing the title bars of windows?
<cybergig_> x = close app button
<cybergig_> yeah
<nickrud> ifireball, gotta have perms for that now
<Dr_Willis> MrDinkles i normalyly use a livecd that has parted tools allready on it. :) like the gparted live cd.
<nickrud> ifireball, too many perverse adds back in the day
<Abyssal> 2 partitioned hard drives. 1 for ubuntu and 1 for windows. so it could be possible to run gparted from here without the live cd cause the operating systems are on 2 different hard drives.
<Abyssal> ??
<lukasz_> hmm
<Drixx> how do i run real media files on ubuntu
<syarif> umm...maybe..just maybe...there something with ur vga card stting
<ifireball> nickrud: I see, obtained by talking to -ops as well I guess?
<MrDinkles> Dr_Willis: Im at work and noway to install it to a cd lol-- 8 hours here and i can't work on my dualboot!!!
<Dr_Willis> Abyssal with gpparted - the disk you are resizing/working on . Must NOT be mounted.  if you boot linux. you can resize the windows drive If its not mounted.
<nickrud> Abyssal, the disk you're editing must be unmounted, that's the only requirement
<nickrud> ifireball, yes
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: possibly. You would have to unmount the windows drive first, though.
<lukasz_> If I download from ati website and do this sh ati.run
<lukasz_> The control panel works from there
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok. it is. how to run gparted? where can i find it?
<cybergig_> How do you mean, like compiz doesnt support my hardware fully?
<lukasz_> but I think after that says missing xfree86-dri
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: System -> adim
<nickrud> ifireball, if you do that factoid, you should mention that adding VISUAL=gedit to .bashrc might be a nice thing
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok. i see my soon former windows drive. :-) what to do next?
<grout>  Anyone have a .deb file for doomsday?
<ifireball> nickrud: I prefer EDITOR, but yeah
<cybergig_> Wait, now its not doing it... but if I close the terminal that I ran compiz in, it happens..
<Dr_Willis> grout you been asking that since last night havent you?
<grout> haha yes
<nickrud> ifireball, did some testing, sudoedit will prefer visual, but will fall back on editor in a console.
<Dr_Willis> grout you have done the obvious like check the doomsday homepage?
<grout> someone gave me one last week but i lost it
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: You can delete all the windows partitions and then create a new partition to fill the empty space.
<grout> of couse i did
<grout> they only have source
<aoupi> hi, I installed pidgin-plugin-pack with the help of apt-source since it didn't include switchspell, but now update manager tries to install the version from the repos. How can I give my version(which has the same version number) higher priority?
<nickrud> ifireball, so the people that prefer a gui for editing can get it if they set that variable
<v507> hello
<ifireball> nickrud: I see. so VISUAL for X, EDITOR for text?
<v507> i need help again
<v507> how to compile??
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok 1. which file system can you recommend? reiser? ext2? ext3? ??? fat?    2.is the boot screen then clean after that procedure?
<larson9999> this is starting to tee me off :)
<PriceChild> v507, what are you thinking you need to compile?
<Abyssal> 2. i mean no option any more to boot windows?
<nickrud> ifireball, can work that way, yes
<PriceChild> Abyssal, ext3
<v507> the application is in tar.bz2
<jamescarr> any idea why firefox would suddenly cause my system to hang badly???
<v507> how to install it
<PriceChild> v507, what application is it?
<v507> i read some tutorial
<PriceChild> jamescarr, flash?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: 1. What do you want to use the drive for. 2. Not yet. we will try to edit the boot.list
<jamescarr> I mean, I have a dual core 2.1Ghz laptop with 2MB or ram
<ifireball> nickrud: ok, well, I have EDITOR=vi; so you can see where my habits lay...
<jamescarr> PriceChild, no... all I do is start firefox
<jamescarr> it's locked up, and then it locks up gnome
<lukasz_> Im gonna try something
<jamescarr> and it takes FOREVER for me to get a console open to kill it
<nickrud> ifireball, well, I have my bad points as well :)
<MrPled> I was wondering if there is a site I can get drivers from for an ethernet PCMCIA card for ubuntu 7.10
<v507> metalserve-0.4-svn250_17092006.tar.bz2
<jamescarr> it loads with the icons all gone and crap
<jamescarr> looks badly crippled
<v507> pricechild metalserve-0.4-svn250_17092006.tar.bz2
<lukasz_> hmm
<PriceChild> v507, do they not provide ".deb" packages?
<v507> no
<PriceChild> v507, if not then right click and extract that archive
<kikdadog> anybody free to help a noob
<lukasz_> I dunno why it ain't working the fglrx-control
<PriceChild> v507, then read the "INSTALL" file.
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok i deleted the partition now. i want to use it to safe files there. it is sda (55.90 GB). sdb (37.27 GB) is where i installed ubuntu.
<ifireball> nickrud: now don't you make me go religious...
<nickrud> !editorwars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editorwars - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefko> How to i set a Timer on Xchat like ( i set timer to i CYCLE ( hop ) the channel on 3 mins ) ?
<nickrud> darn, that one shouldn't have been deleted
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: ext3 should be fine.
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone here got aircrack installed successfully
<kikdadog> i downloaded a couple of debs for the new metacity, with composting
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok.
<kikdadog> thow do i change it back
<nickrud> kikdadog, try  alt-f2  emerald --replace
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Tell me when that's finished.
<KiD_ChAoS> has anyone here got aircrack installed successfully?, sudo make and make install return errors
<kikdadog> i want to turn the composting off its a little buggy
<v507> it said i need to type ./configure
<kikdadog> ti used this command
<kikdadog> gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<stefko> Hello people, how to i set /timer hop #channel ?
<stefko> on xchat
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: why not FAT? :-) a lot of friends still use windows. isnt with ext3 the data exchange between them and me handicapped?
<v507> but i can't do that in terminal
<nickrud> kikdadog, my first guess would be same command, but false
<kikdadog> tcan i change the last word to false to turn it off
<kikdadog> t:)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: If you want to still share files with windows use fat or ntfs.
<kikdadog> thanks
<v507> it said  No such file or dire
<lukasz_> i will be back
<nickrud> kikdadog, where'd you get the metacity debs, anyway? I'm interested
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: fat32 has a 4gb file size limit, however.
<kikdadog> ijn the forums like page 4
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: no i will use ext3. i got an external harddrive formattted in fAT 32.
<v507> hello
<jamescarr> firefox has become an undead monster that, upon startup and without loaidng a page, takes up so many resources it locks up my machine and forces a hard reboot
<feierfox> will hary get this grade of stability what it makes "LTS" with the new 24er kernel?
<kikdadog> on the tutorials section
<jamescarr> what gives?
<jamescarr> what can I do to fix this>
<jamescarr> ?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: shall i choose primary partition?
<jamescarr> this is new and sudden
<feierfox> 24 has the most changes in 6er history
<kikdadog> it is a little buggy
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Yes.
<jamescarr> I didnt upgrade or anything
<turbocueca> tho1, still there mate?
<Dr_Willis> jamescarr try a new usr, or  move teh firefox/mozilla dir to start with a clean setup of firefox. and see if it still does it.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Also make sure that the boot flag are not on.
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: and then there is a mark at "AUF zylindergrosse runden"
<kikdadog> imgonna try the false command
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Sorry, I know English only. :(
<v507> hello
<v507> anybody
<v507> i use command ./configure
<Abyssal> boot flag?
<Gimi> Hey. How do I do local iso install? The CD is dead.
<Dr_Willis> !install | Gimi
<ubotu> Gimi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale:  there is no bootflag to choose.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: It shouldn't be on by default. Just making sure.
<kikdadog> hey nick the false thing worked
<Dr_Willis> Gimi ive heard of people wanting to do that. But never done it myself.
<kikdadog> you find the debs yet
<kikdadog> ???
<Volkodav> Is there a channel for 64 bit?
<v507> hello
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale:  there is another option i will try to translate. like "round to cycle headers size"?
<nickrud> kikdadog, you can see many other gconftool switches you can play with in gconf-editor (run it with alt-f2)
<v507> i need help
<v507> how to run ./configure command
<nickrud> Volkodav, this is it
<v507> how to run ./configure command?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: You can leave that at its default settings.
<kikdadog> thanks again
<KlrSpz> ompaul: i got the masquerading stuff working, but i'm confused on a configuration choice i had to make if you could help me wrap my head around it
<Dr_Willis> v507 normally you cd to the source dir and use the command  ./configure
<brobostigon> v507: type in into cli
<kikdadog> later all thanks
<KlrSpz> v507: don't repeat... but the answer is to open your terminal and navigate to the source folder and run it
<Volkodav> is there an ftp install option?
<v507> sorry... i allready run it and it said ; bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<chef_> can anyone tell me how to fix? just installed ubuntu on a dual boot windows box from server disk then installed the x desktop... at the end of the desktop install I got a message that sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault and when I go to launch x using the startx command I get a server error & machine just goes back to the command line? please help
<KlrSpz> Volkodav: yeah check synaptic or aptitude
<acen> i have problem with my asdl connection and need somebody to help:-D
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale:  creation of my new file system is advanceing. why was it neccessary to choose primary drive?
<nickrud> v507, in that source dir, do ls  , if there is no configure file, then you really need to read INSTALL
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: i was also able to choose extended drive.
<aleka> What packages do I need (smb wise) to access a windows computer on the same network as my ubuntu?
<lukasz_> alrigt its fine now
<lukasz_> I installed the control panel from Ati official site
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Primary should work.
<lukasz_> I still kept the fglrx from apt-get
<lukasz_> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Dr_Willis> !samba | aleka
<Volkodav> KlrSpz - I mean a small ftp CD with just base that pulls the rest of packages from the server
<ubotu> aleka: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chef_> can anyone tell me how to fix? just installed ubuntu on a dual boot windows box from server disk then installed the x desktop... at the end of the desktop install I got a message that sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault and when I go to launch x using the startx command I get a server error & machine just goes back to the command line? please help
<Volkodav> to avoid updates right after install
<nickrud> !ftp | Volkodav
<ubotu> Volkodav: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok it is done. i will make a newstart now. i look if the boot screen has no more windows option. :-) i will return soon. u still here?
<nickrud> !ftpd | Volkodav
<ubotu> Volkodav: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Wait!
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok. what else?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: We're not done yet.
<nickrud> Volkodav, ah, didn't read down far enough
<Gimi> Dr_Willis: Any idea where can I find a guide?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok. tell me the next steps.
<nickrud> !minimal | Volkodav
<ubotu> Volkodav: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: do "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Volkodav> right - instead of burning full CD ftp install CD are normally 30-40 mb
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: where? in my terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: alt+f2
<Volkodav> as long as it detects the nic card right it is very convenient
<chef_> can anyone tell me how to fix? just installed ubuntu on a dual boot windows box from server disk then installed the x desktop... at the end of the desktop install I got a message that sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault and when I go to launch x using the startx command I get a server error & machine just goes back to the command line? please help
<kekZpriester> i've got a debian server with a bt878 tv card. now i want to watch tv via x forwarding with my ubuntu laptop. but when i X-forward xawtv or kdetv, i get I/O-errors and the picture remains black.
<Gimi> !wiki install from iso
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: btw: where is the difference between alt+f2 and the terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Here you can configure stuff such as the time out sec and hidden menu.
<Gimi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok i am editing the file. what to edit?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Using a terminal runs the command in the terminal, i.e. if you close the terminal you close the process.
<v507> after i type make
<v507> it said Nothing to be done for `all'
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Near the bottom of the file, comment out the windows section.
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: delete the whole line?
<Volkodav> how's the latest 7.12 catalyst behaves btw ?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: No. Comment it out (#). There should be 4-5 lines.
<lukasz_> !opengl games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl games - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cabrioleur> v507: are you sure you have to do make?
<lukasz_> !find opengl games
<ubotu> Found: cl-sdl-opengl, gambas2-gb-opengl, gambas2-gb-qt-opengl, libghc6-opengl-dev, libghc6-opengl-doc (and 9 others)
<lukasz_> what is a good opengl game?
<lukasz_> That is 3d and fullscreen
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: It should begin with "title...."
<chef_> can anyone tell me how to fix? just installed ubuntu on a dual boot windows box from server disk then installed the x desktop... at the end of the desktop install I got a message that sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault and when I go to launch x using the startx command I get a server error & machine just goes back to the command line? please help
<lukasz_> ok thnx
<v507> why cabrioleur??
<rsk> lukasz_: quakeworld, get it at www.nquake.com
<lukasz_> hmm
<cabrioleur> v507: do you have Makefile file in it?
<nickrud> Volkodav, I'm very pleased on my 200m , suspend and aiglx. I haven't really tested speed, I'm only using it for compzi
<cabrioleur> If not, maybe you have to run autogen first.
<v507> i dont know
<monra> hello. as i see from "lpstat -d" my default printer is deksjet but when i try lpr -P deskjet file.txt i get that there is no such file
<v507> it said in readme file
<cabrioleur> v507: what software again?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Put a # in front of the title, root, kernel, initrd, quiet, for the windows one only. You can leave the rest alone.
<Volkodav> hmm - what about resolution though - I heard it has a bug that it will not go over 1280x1024
<v507> metalserve
<v507> www.metalserve.org
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Also, if you want, you can change the timeout sec to something shorter like 3 instead of 10.
<[andres]> is it possible to create a md-raid device where one of the underlying devices is a normal file?
<nickrud> Volkodav, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Monitor_detection_.281680x1050_Resolution_Issue.29
<cabrioleur> v507: did you run ./configure first?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Got it?
<v507> yes
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: i changed the timeout to 5. but i am not sure about the other lines.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Which ones?
<nickrud> Volkodav, that is a great page for setting it up
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale:  i will send you the last few lines and you can tell me where to make a # in front of.
<Volkodav> cool thanks
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Pastebin please. or PM
<dgrant> how can I get 'less' to show color properly and not give me color codes
<MrDinkles> Already have Gparted downloaded to my computer-- However, I want to install those files on a cd so i can create partitions on this hd...how is this done?
<Abyssal> title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
<Abyssal> root		(hd1,0)
<Abyssal> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<Abyssal> quiet
<Abyssal> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Abyssal> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<Abyssal> # ones.
<dgrant> I got my answer, it's less -R
<Abyssal> title		Other operating systems:
<v507> hello
<Abyssal> root
<Abyssal> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Abyssal> # on /dev/sda1
<Abyssal> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<fotoflo> hey all
<Abyssal> root		(hd0,0)
<Abyssal> savedefault
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Paste bin!
<Task> OK... I am reinstalling ubuntu... I got the 64x version,,, the newest one 7.10   and I hit install... it is staying still at a black screen with the last line that says  "*Running local boot scripts (ect/rc.local)" How long should it stay right here?
<Abyssal> makeactive
<fotoflo> i have a new install of ubuntu server i am playing around with....
<fotoflo> so i have some questions
<fotoflo> (LAMP surver)
<lukasz_> Im gonna try nquake :)
<fotoflo> how do i get apache to stop telling the world about my architecture?
<con-man> when I type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run" I get the message "sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run" any ideas?
<nickrud> Task, hit enter
<Task> nickrud : did just went down a line
<nickrud> Task, no    Login:   ?
<LjL> con-man: why are you trying to install the raw thing instead of just using the ubuntu package?
<Task> no... I am installing right now....
<con-man> o wait nvm
<con-man> figured it ou
<con-man> out
<nickrud> Task, is this the live cd?
<Task> YEah
<Task> is it checking online right now or something?
<con-man> ok sooooo I try to isntall that package and it says I can do it because I have X running
<nickrud> Task, I hate to say this, but you should probably download the alternate cd and install from there. The live cd has issues on some machines
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: ok it is in the pastebin.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: I told you to use the pastebin. You didn't listen to me. See what happens? ;)
<Task> dang it....
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrDinkles> con-man: what did you have to do to make it install?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: can you see it? somehow i got kicked here.
<Task> why didnt I just get that in the first place
 * Task hits himself in the head
<v507> hello
<con-man> LjL I am installing that package because I cant get dual display to work with the restricted driver
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale:  i did not know the pastebin.
<cabrioleur> con-man, ubuntu goes crazy when you install nvidia-built drivers. First, change the runlevel to 3, or alt-ctrl-f1, loggin, kill gdm, and do it from there.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: just pm me then.
<Task> ok well d/ling it now  thanks nickrud
<LjL> con-man: have you tried nvidia-glx-new too?
<nickrud> Task, I learned that lesson a few releases ago, but this time I stupidly got the live cd, and got lucky :)
<v507> i have a problem after ./configure
<Task> lol
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: i did
<lukasz_> damn how big is nquake?
<Task> it didnt stay long on that part?
<LjL> !elaborate | v507
<ubotu> v507: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Copy you text into the pastebin. then give me the link.
<Odd-rationale> *your
<nickrud> Task, no, you shouldn't even see the rc.local stuff if the cd is booting into X correctly
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: twice i sent a pm but you did not react. :-) so i posted here and got kicked.
<Task> also... for some reason I think when I tried it out before... abotu a year ago.. it kept going out of my HZ range for my monitor... how do I adjust it?
<Abyssal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49984/
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Are you registered?
<fotoflo> $ sudo -l
<fotoflo> Sorry, user [username] may not run sudo on [host].
<con-man> LjL thats the one I have
<con-man> I think
<cabrioleur> v507: did you download the recent svn?
<fotoflo> whats happening here??
<nickrud> !fixres | Task (if really necessary, X is smarter now)
<ubotu> Task (if really necessary, X is smarter now): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<donovan> hrm... gnome-xchat doesn't use the same config as xchat
<v507> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Only registered people can send PM's
<v507> yes
<sorush20> My computer has wireless internet.. and an ethernet port. can I get other computers that don't have and wireless connection to connect to the internet using my computer via an ethernet-ethernet connection?
<Task> !fixres?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: not registered.
<Task> that would be the command?
<v507> i have download the latest svn
<KlrSpz> sorush20: yep!
<nickrud> Task, the stuff that follows, that's a trigger to give you some info
<KlrSpz> sorush20: leme find the article that helped me best
<con-man> LjL in Xorg.cong my driver is "nvidia"
<Task> ahhh lol
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: i see. not nexxessary. let us use the pastebin.
<carnage__> hy all
<cabrioleur> v507: I did the same just now, and I had to do autoconf to create configure file.
<LjL> con-man: that's correct for both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Task> !fixres | Task (if really necessary, X is smarter now)
<ubotu> Task (if really necessary, X is smarter now): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cabrioleur> v507: then make went just fine.
<v507> how??
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49985/
<KlrSpz> sorush20: actually, let me just hook you up with my script.. it's easier
<MrDinkles>  Already have Gparted downloaded to my computer-- However, I want to install those files on a cd so i can create partitions on this hd...how is this done?
<Task> Thanks nickrud
<con-man> when I go to "screens and graphics" there is only 1 monitor on the list
<Task> BBL when its done d/ling for more of your great service   :)
<turbocueca> I used bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract the firmware from the bcmwl5.sys, it extracted some *.fw files. Where am I supposed to put them?
<v507> how to autoconf???
<cabrioleur> v507, type autoconf then ./configure, and make at the end.
<Sammy88> Hi there, I have some problems with the suspend and the hibernate mode. Is there a somebody who knows much about that topic? I tried several things...
<v507> ok
<v507> iĺl try it
<con-man> LjL shouldnt there be two listed because I have two monitors hooked up?
<KlrSpz> sorush20: http://pastebin.org/13362
<carnage__> Hy I have a problem when i watch video after aprox. 10 min the screen blanks out.What should i do?
<KlrSpz> sorush20: there ya go!, just change the interface names if they differ
<LjL> con-man: don't really know, never tried such a setup
<LjL> !dualhead > con-man    (con-man, see the private message from Ubotu)
<con-man> ok
<KlrSpz> carnage__: tell the movie player to handl ethe screensaver properly in the options somewhere.. which app are you using?
<v507> cabrioleur: what version of autoconf do u use???
<nickrud> carnage__, right click the panel, and add the   inhibit   applet, that will allow you to tell the screensaver to leave your screen alone for a while
<carnage__> totem
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Actually, do it like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49987/
<cabrioleur> v507: 2.61
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Got it?
<lukasz_> alright it works nquake :)
<lukasz_> But the sound is horrible
<carnage__> but i think it's not screensaver related because  i killed the screensaver and the power managemnt
<carnage__> aand anyway i setted the screensaver to 2 h so dunno
<KlrSpz> sorush20: you there?!
<nickrud> carnage__, then you can use   xset -dpms   in a terminal
<Sammy88> I'm searching for somebody who knows how to get a laptop's suspend or hibernate mode working...
<KlrSpz> carnage__: that's probably dpms set up on your xorg conf
<nickrud> carnage__, why it's doing it I have no clue
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: When you're done, save and close the file. Then open a terminal and do "sudo update-grub"
<KlrSpz> Sammy88: if it doesn't work out of the box, your hardware does not support it yet
<carnage__> it's very anoying
<nickrud> carnage__, I believe you :)
<Sammy88> oh dmmt
<v507> cabrioleur: after i type make command it said :
<Sammy88> -.-
<Jordan_U_> sorush20, If nobody else has answered you already, yes, you can share your wireless connection via ethernet
<Sammy88> thanks for the answer :-)
<nickrud> Sammy88, what video driver are you using?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: got it. changed it and saved it. the # reminds to windows if you did not want sth to appear at the bootscreen. when configuring the autoexec.bat then. :-)
<Vinconzo> hi
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/common'
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/common'
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/lib'
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/lib'
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/makelist'
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/makelist'
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/metalserved'
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<KlrSpz> idiot use a pastebin
<Vinconzo> !pastebin v507
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/metalserved'
<carnage__> thanks for the quick respons you all rock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin v507 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U_> !paste > v507
<KlrSpz> carnage__: i have a problem where i use xubuntu, and mplayer is compiled for gnome support so i actually had to write a simple script to kill xscreensaver THEN launch mplayer
<Sammy88> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 and am using the ATI Drivers from their homepage
<v507> sorry
<v507> !pastebin make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/common'
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/common'
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/lib'
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/lib'
<KlrSpz> god this isn't 1990
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/makelist'
<nickrud> Sammy88, the 7.12 ?
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/makelist'
<v507> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/metalserved'
<Jordan_U_> v507, NO
<v507> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<Sammy88> one moment
<v507> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/v507/Documents/metalserve-0.3/src/metalserved'
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: i updated the grub as you told me.
<KlrSpz> who doesn't know about pastebins these days!?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Any errors?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: what next?
<Jordan_U_> v507, Read the message from ubotu, do not try to paste anything else until you do
<multi_io> is acroread available as an ubuntu packet?
<Sammy88> nickrud: I am using 7.11
<the_bad_rock> can anyone help me with my sound card on ubuntu 7.4?
<LjL> !paste | v507
<ubotu> v507: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Did sudo update-grub spit out any errors?
<Sammy88> nickrud: 7.12 cannot be really old - I loaded it only a few days ago...
<tomek_> qw
<Jordan_U_> KlrSpz, Many people don't know about it, heck, most people havn't even heard of IRC
<sorush20> KlrSpz: i'm here
<shonen> paste bins are niiiiccccee
<v507> sorry
<v507> i newbie
<the_bad_rock> no errors
<LjL> multi_io: not anymore, i'm afraid
<v507> im newbe
<nickrud> Sammy88, that one supports suspend, modify /etc/default/acpi , using:  SAVE_VBE_STATE=false POST_VIDEO=false USE_DPMS=false
<monra> as i see from "lpstat -d" my default printer is deksjet but when i try lpr -P deskjet file.txt i get that there is no such file
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: as far as i can see. No! see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49988/
<nickrud> Sammy88, I am so happy to be able to suspend my laptop now :)
<LjL> v507: then perhaps you shouldn't be compiling a server package...? ;)
<sorush20> KlrSpz: my computer has ra0 as the wireless computer chip
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: OK Now reboot your computer, hold your breathe, and pray that it works.
<tim167> how do i make a video tutorial ?
<Sammy88> nickrud: Thanks a lot, I will try that one
<multi_io> LjL: ok thanks
<sorush20> KlrSpz: how do I re arrange the script
<LjL> v507: anyway, that looks like a successful make to me
<Sammy88> nickrud: You didn't know that too?
<KlrSpz> sorush20: lines 7 and 8 are the interfaces... EXT is your internet connection, the INT is your network
<nickrud> Sammy88, know what?
<LjL> KlrSpz: please, don't call people idiots. if a channel flood or some other emergency is happening, just call !ops
<pate> hello
<fotoflo> nickrud: you here?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: hahaha... i not then it was nice to meet you. :-) otherwise see you later!
<con-man> dont suppose anyone can help me set up dual-head?
<v507> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49989/
<nickrud> fotoflo, hi there
<KlrSpz> nah, it's pretty idiotic to paste 10+ lines in a room regardless of knowledge of a pastebin.. for crying out loud there's almost 1200 ppl in here with at least 30 actively speaking
<pate> can anyone tell me how to install pichat?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: See ya. good luck
<fotoflo> Nickrud: thanks for your help earlier... have another question for you :-)
<LjL> KlrSpz: well personal insults are not appreciated in this channel anymore than pasting is.
<Jordan_U_> con-man, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics ? ( not that I expect it to work unfortunately )
<Odd-rationale> tim167: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> v507: still looks like a successful make to me.
<con-man>  Jordan_U yes I have
<nickrud> fotoflo, sorry, you've had your question ;-p
<tim167> Odd-rationale ha thanks
<v507> then how to run the program??
<fotoflo> I have never compiled apache before, but i have administered it on several (basic) systems... I would like to try and compile it now
<fotoflo> currently i have it installed from apt-get
<LjL> v507: that's another matter... does it not come with instructions?
<x3roconf> what's wrong with apt-get?
<LjL> fotoflo: so why would you compile it after these ubuntu guys have put so much effort into packaging it?
<fotoflo> can i do an apt-get remove/clean and then try and compile? and if something goes wrong, just reinstall it?
<nickrud> fotoflo, I echo LjL
<Jordan_U_> !compile | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Odd-rationale> tim167: np
<fotoflo> LjL: the default install isnt perfect for everyone's needs
<Jordan_U_> LjL, Because he can? :)
<LjL> fotoflo, no, if something goes wrong when you compile, you may need to remove each created file manually (and *find* them first).
<Sammy88> nickrud, you meant the file /etc/default/acpi-support, didn't you?
<LjL> fotoflo: and it's not stuff that can be changed from the runtime configuration?
<nickrud> fotoflo, do  aptitude search ~i^apache , remove all those packages
<nickrud> Sammy88, yes, isn't that what I wrote?
<kyleBAKED> what is the vga mode for 1280x800?
<fotoflo> ljl: find / -cmin 5 ?
<nickrud> Sammy88, ah, I didn't
<fotoflo> thanks Jordan_U... reading
<LjL> fotoflo: that may work if nothing's been overwritten.
<Sammy88> nickrud, It'll take a moment...
<fotoflo> cool
<ijn> hi all
<fotoflo> never used aptitude before either
<ijn> what do I need to to play video in flash from you tube?
<LjL> !flash > ijn    (ijn, see the private message from Ubotu)
 * nickrud is off to eat lunch
<Sammy88> nickrud, I will try out now StandBy... :-)
<KlrSpz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Well?
<Arrick> hrrm, Ive been trying all night to get my ubuntu 6.06.1 server install to actually use mod_rewrite in apache, but uhmm, it says it is enabled, but it doesnt work
<omar> I have a problem in installing Amarok and Kaffeine from the Add/Remove applictionar
<Arrick> any suggestions?
<LjL> !msgthebot > KlrSpz    (KlrSpz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<^Ocean^> Hey, is it possible too run Ubuntu off a USB thumb drive ?
<omar> application**
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: it worked. thank you. i had 3 options: 1. ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic 2.(recovery mode) 3.memtest86+
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: very well! :-)
<Sammy88> nickrud: Uhm, I got another problem yet...
<Odd-rationale> ^Ocean^: Yes. But I would reccommend DSL or Puppy linux for that.
<aloui> HI
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: Great! Enjoy.
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale:  thank you again. i will recommend you.
<Sammy88> nickrud: Whenever I start the standby mode it only shows me a window: "Please log in" - the station is locked...
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: where can i find that pastebin again? url?
<Sammy88> nickrud: I log in and it tells me that going into suspend mode didn't work (like I didnt notice...)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: No need to reccomend me. I'm just a ordinary channel spammer
<KlrSpz> Sammy88: it locks the screen before suspending, your pc just isn't suspending
<Jordan_U_> ^Ocean^, Yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sammy88> KlrSpz: yes
<johnficca> where does ubuntu keep the modules that load on boot?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49987/
<x3roconf> !modules
<ubotu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<omar> I have a problem in installing Amarok and Kaffeine from the Add/Remove application
<LjL> omar: what problem?
<Jordan_U_> omar, What is the problem?
<Stingy> hi. is there a way to get the sources of linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen
<Sammy88> KlrSpz: May this effect be based on the hibernate package?
<johnficca> I'm having a problem with a wireless card of mine
<omar> LjL: Can you give me the link where I can pastebin ?
<Sammy88> KlrSpz: I tried a lot of things, and this was one of them
<LjL> !pastebin > omar    (omar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Sammy88> KlrSpz, installing the hibernate package
<con-man> would anyone be willing to take a look at my Xorg.conf and tell me why my dual head isnt working?
<KlrSpz> Sammy88: not a lot of hardware works properly with hibernate/suspend in linux
<LjL> !kernel > Stingy    (Stingy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<NorDoc> hello guys
<Sammy88> KlrSpz, That would be too sad if it couldnt be gotten to work because that is a -r-e-a-l-l-y important function to me...
<con-man> I have done everything the help page said
<Stingy> LjL, the kernel with xen is bugy i cannot use nvidia driver and there is no modul for clocking down the cpu
<NorDoc> any ideas on how to turn ubuntu into a wireless hotspot?
<Jordan_U_> Sammy88, What happens when you try to suspend?
<KiD_ChAoS> a program i'm installing calls for me to do 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers' but which headers pacage sould i choose
<johnficca> they have a driver for my card and when I use there install scripts the card starts working but then I have to run them every time I reboot...need help
<Sammy88> Jordan_U_, The screen wents black, with light on. Then it shows a prompt like the station is locked: "Please enter your password" or something like that
<Jordan_U_> Stingy, How would you use an nvidia module and why would you underclock a xen guest OS?
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: does the pastebin only exist in the netherlands? http://paste.ubuntu-ger.org did not work
<LjL> KiD_ChAoS: most likely linux-headers-generic
<Jordan_U_> Sammy88, And if you try to enter your password?
<KiD_ChAoS> ok LjL and what are these exactly?
<LjL> Abyssal, it's hosted there...
<Stingy> Jordan_U_, i speak of Dom0
<pbx> hello everybody. I am trying to compute several times the MD5 sum of a file and it is ever changing
<LjL> KiD_ChAoS: the kernel headers?
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: I don't know
<LjL> pbx: how are you doing it?
<KiD_ChAoS> oh ok
<aoupi> I dragged a new theme to the Appearance window, and now I can't get the old default theme back
<pbx> Any explanation?
<Sammy88> Jordan_U_, Then it logs me in and tells me (with a little popup in the right bottom corner) that suspending wasnt successfully done...
<Abyssal> Odd-rationale: and how was that with those PMs again? i need to register first?
<pbx> LjL, md5sum file
<johnficca> my card is a realtek trl8185L
<LjL> pbx: are you sure the file is *supposed* to be static? i.e. not some system file that gets updated?
<Odd-rationale> !register | Abyssal
<Sammy88> nickrud, are you still there?
<ubotu> Abyssal: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<pbx> LjL, it is a ubuntu CD image
<pbx> so it is freshly downloaded
<nickrud> Sammy88, just got my lunch, what's up
<pbx> And shouldnt change
<omar> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49992/
<mboldisc> Does anyone know how to convert a WMV file to FLV without losing the audio?
<Sammy88> nickrud, Uhm my computer locks the session before it goes to suspend
<LjL> pbx: hardware problems are likely. use "smartmontools" (run "smartctl -H /dev/yourdrive" and, for more detail, "smartctl -A /dev/yourdrive" to check the HD -- and to check the RAM, select MemTest in your GRUB boot menu)
<Odd-rationale> Abyssal: g2g see ya!
<nickrud> Sammy88, did suspend ever work, like with the ati driver?
<Jordan_U> Sammy88, Have you tried uswusp?
<LjL> omar: please pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<mboldisc> Everytime I use ffmpeg to convert video files, I lose the audio.
<Sammy88> nickrud, if I log in it tells me suspending wasnt successull
<Stingy> so, again. is there a way to get the xen patched kernel source?
<nickrud> Sammy88, but with the ati driver, did it work?
<pbx> LjL, Thank you. This HD is brand new
<pbx> :)
<NorDoc> nothing, right?
<LjL> pbx: doesn't mean it can't be broken -- actually, quite the contrary. anyway, i find RAM more likely.
<Sammy88> nickrud, I got that far in the beginning, that it went silent and black and all, so it was suspended
<pbx> OK. Will check
<nickrud> Sammy88, and it would wake properly when you used the original ubuntu driver?
<Sammy88> nickrud, but when i woke it up he showed me a black enlightened screen forever
<johnficca> see they have a driver here for my card http://152.104.125.41/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=35&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Sammy88> nickrud, that never worked
<nickrud> Sammy88, then you might have hardware problems, maybe Jordan_U 's suggestion will work. Never had to use that, suspend worked here in a default install
<Sammy88> nickrud, besides, then the solution of 1280x800 didnt work
<Sammy88> Jordan_U, what is uswusp?
<johnficca> I just need to find out how to get the modules to load on boot
<fotoflo> nickrud: lets say I start messing around with other things after i compile apache - change the sudoers file and the hosts file and some other experimentation... if i mess up up bigtime, is it possible to restore an ubuntu server to a barren server, like juts after install?
<omar> LjL: How do view it?
<Jordan_U> Sammy88, It is an alternate suspend system
<LjL> omar: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> fotoflo, not simply, no
<johnficca> how do I check what network modules are in uses right now?
<omar> LjL: Thanks
<Sammy88> Jordan_U, got one last idea, wait a moment (didnt try it, to answer your question...)
<fotoflo> so if i really mess up, i'll need call the people at my hosting company and have them reinstall from cd?
<Sammy88> nickrud, Could that effect depend on the hibernate package?
<nickrud> fotoflo, I'd suggest installing a revision control system and working inside that for config files, it will save your life
<nickrud> Sammy88, oh, yes
<Sammy88> nickrud, oh, great :D
<fotoflo> nickrud: sounds like a good idea
<fotoflo> like cvs for the OS
<Sammy88> nickrud, that was one of the things i installed in the challenge to get my suspend mode working :D
<nickrud> fotoflo, yes, I used rcs for /etc , it's simple and is easy to back up
<fotoflo> nickrud: can you reccomend one?
<taintsauce> hello children. i just got a spankin' new HDTV and am having some difficulty in getting the damn thing to play nice with X. and by play nice with X, i mean all the resolutions I get end up going off the panel
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> ill read up
<taintsauce> anyone have any ideas on this?
<Flare183> johnficca: to list all of the modules you can use lsmod
<nickrud> fotoflo, but now I use nothing, since I never have to edit /etc anymore. The wonderful work by ubuntu has done that for me :)
<omar> LjL: There you go, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49993/
<Flare183> johnficca: just be careful
<Sammy88> nickrud, maybe remove vbetool too?
<Delvien> Anyone know what package i have to install to get PCMCIA wifi card working ?
<fotoflo> nickrud: yeah, ubuntu did a nice job of making an easy install
<bmack> any idea why i get this error message in konqueror :  unknown - the kde crash handler : the application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (sigsegv)
<Flare183> De
<Flare183> sorry
<Jordan_U> Delvien, Depends on the card
<fotoflo> nickrud: but im a tinkerer
<Flare183> Delvien: What type of card?
<nickrud> Sammy88, I never had to really read up on suspend, since it worked here out of the box. I'm not the person that can help with problems with that, sorry
<Flare183> Delvien: What brand that is?
<Delvien> Jordan_U Belkin 54 g , PCMCIA
<LjL> omar, everything is commented out... i suggest you generate a new sources.list file
<LjL> !easysource > omar    (omar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Samurai_Xerow> hello
<snuck> Whats the best OSX like dock program?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Delvien> snuck Avant-window-manager
<Flare183> snuck: kiba-dock
<fotoflo> nickrud: and i have to set up a secure production enviremnent, so ive got a lot of reading to do...
<Delvien> snuck woops , Avant window navigator,
<nickrud> fotoflo, got my tinkering out of my system with debian sid. Just as I was getting tired of it, along came ubuntu and it changed my life <snicker>
<fotoflo> (and not enough time)
<omar> LjL: There you go, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49993/
<omar> LjL: There you go, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49993/
<Delvien> Flare183 Belkin 54 g pcmcia
<fotoflo> i dont think ill ever be done tinkering
<bmack> any idea why i get this error message in konqueror :  unknown - the kde crash handler : the application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (sigsegv)
<omar> LjL: thanks
<Flare183> Delvien: ok one sec
<fotoflo> if i am, ill quit and move to thailand or aspen or something
<Jordan_U> Delvien, Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Delvien> Flare183 thanks,
<snuck> Dcool I ll check them out thanks for the info
<omar> So sorry for the flood
<fotoflo> ;-)
<omar> by mistake
<johnficca> Flare183: in linux what does insmod mean?
<snugg> johnficca: man insmod
<tim167> i'm trying to recordMyDesktop, but if i have an audio app open it won't record because it can't use the soundcard ? how can i fix this ?
<nickrud> fotoflo, I just found a different thing to tinker with, true. I tinker with opc's now
<Delvien> Jordan_U the problem is. the computer im trying to get the card working on doesnt have internet (NIC is busted, hence the PCMCIA wifi)
<LjL> omar: i didn't want you to paste it, i wanted you to generate a new sources.list using the site i gave you and then make it your new /etc/apt/sources.list. (use « gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list » to be allowed to edit and save the file)
<Hypergraphe> dentify irchighway
<Hypergraphe> mouarf
<LjL> Hypergraphe: change it
<Flare183> johnficca: it inserts a module into the kernel
<omar> LjL:Yes I didn't mean to paste lol.. :)
<johnficca> how do I blacklist a modules
<johnficca> module*
<Jordan_U> Delvien, Does restricted manager recommend any packages?
<LjL> !blacklist > johnficca    (johnficca, see the private message from Ubotu)
<omar> LjL: To paste it*
<Delvien> Jordan_U nope
<ijn> I did some reading around but still im confused
<con-man> do I have to have in nVidia built driver for TwinView to work?
<snugg> johnficca: do not forget, there are other details like module dependencies that insmod does not resolve sometimes
<ijn> so what to do have aworking flash in firefox
<fotoflo> the first thing i need to do is mess with the sudoers file so my newly added user can run sudo
<fotoflo> and i dont have to do everything from root
<ijn> some say is broken some say that the fix is out
<nickrud> fotoflo, add the new user to the admin group, no sudoers editing needed
<sammy_> ok
<Flare183> Delvien: ok now is the card broadcom related at all?
<Flare183> Delvien: or do you know?
<sammy_> nickrud, ok, im back
<LjL> ijn: the fix is not out, a patch is around on the web however. the !flash factoid gave you a link to that, didn't it?
<Delvien> Flare183 not to sure, reading the manual atm
<fotoflo> nickrud: this seems like basic sys-admin info
<LjL> !flash > ijn    (ijn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sammy_> nickrud, that was a restart..
<ijn> anyone dealed with adobe flash latley
<johnficca> and where do I put modules that I need to load on boot
<omar> LjL: Do I paste the source list in my source.list file now??
<fotoflo> nickrud: is there a good sys-admin manual that you can reccommend?
<nickrud> sammy_, kinda figured, your old nick is still hanging around
<johnficca> ?
<Flare183> !flash > ijn
<LjL> omar: yes, paste the one that you created from the site into your file, and delete the old one.
<sammy_> nickrud, so, how did you know about these settings if you never read up this point?
<omar> LjL: Ok
<Flare183> johnficca: on the blacklist
<Delvien> Flare183 of course in the manual.. they only have the idiots guide to windows drivers installation
<ijn> so gnash is a alternative for flash
<sammy_> nickrud, yeah, my old nick is not easy to kill^
<ijn> im on gustsy 64bit
<Flare183> Delvien: got the cd?
<omar> LjL: Done, what now?
<Delvien> Flare183 yep
<con-man> do I have to have in nVidia built driver for TwinView to work?
<Jordan_U> sammy_, /ghost sammy <password>?
<LjL> omar: type « sudo apt-get update » and then try again installing
<nickrud> fotoflo, I regularly browse http://www.debianadmin.com/ . A few ubuntu dev's have written books, but I haven't read them
<fotoflo> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<sammy_> Jordan_U, what do you mean with that? never used irc much...
<fotoflo> ?
<godzirra> Howdy folks.  I compiled nautilus and eel from source to get multiple wallpaper support.  How do I tell nautilus-cd-burner to install wihtout looking for dependencies?
<sammy_> how dangerous is it to remove vbetool?
<Flare183> Delvien: ok then put the cd in and fire up a termnial and change to the drive (usually somewhere in the /media folder) and the type in ls and pastebin the output
<nickrud> sammy_, I just did a search on google for ati fglrx suspend , since that's all I needed to know
<johnficca> Flare183: is it in /etc/modules?
<Delvien> Flare183 sec, just installed some packages on it, rebooted the lappy.
<sammy_> nickrud, I feel depressed! I'm working on that topic for over 4 days...
<godzirra> Or how do I make the nautilus I compiled into a .deb to install and supply my dependencies.
<Flare183> johnficca: think so might want to ask out so to make sure
<tim167> how can i get recordMyDesktop to record sound from an audio application ? now it wont record because it cant 'configure the soundcard' ...
<Jordan_U> sammy_, If you are trying to kill "sammy" that is the way to do it, if you have registered the nick at least
<sammy_> nickrud, and you get answers that easy...
<con-man> anyone?
<Flare183> Delvien: ok just do what i said just now
<sammy_> Jordan_U, don't know how to register a nick, and for that - Sammy88 is not registered...
<fotoflo> nickrud: its nearly impossible to find english books about linux here in beijing... and if you do find them they are from 1999
<sammy_> Jordan_U, but thx for the tipp^^
<Flare183> Delvien: i got to see if it is broadcom-related card
<nickrud> sammy_, before you try getting fglrx to suspend, I'd suggest you get your machine to suspend in a default setup. That's the *hard* part, and it just Works for Me™
<con-man> do I have to have in nVidia built driver for TwinView to work?
<fotoflo> (i have a few of them from 1999... theres a lot of good stuff in them still, but also a lot has changed)
<sammy_> nickrud, what do you mean with "default setup" - without ati drivers?
<snugg> fotoflo: you can always order online? or print them if you get the e-books
<nickrud> fotoflo, on the net, look for debian system admin books/sites , for a server they will be extremely apt
<BetaTest> How do I install VLC player?
<Flare183> !vlc > BetaTest
<Vadi> BetaTest: go to add/remove, search for "vlc"
<rsk> BetaTest: fire up synaptic search for it and install it
<logankoester> A zombie java is preventing me from launching AptanaStudio, how can this be resolved without a reboot?
<fotoflo> nickrud: ok
<fotoflo> nickrud: thanks
<BetaTest> Ah, thank you
<^Ocean^> is it poosible too run ubuntu off a usb flash drive ?
<Flare183> ^Ocean^: yeap
<Vadi> logankoester: Tried System Monitor?
<logankoester> Vadi: yeah
<logankoester> Vadi: I mean, I can see that it's a zombie... beyond that system monitor isn't really helpful
<^Ocean^> Flare183: And Would it run faster than my ATA100 hard drive ahaha
<Delvien> Flare183 its so short dont even need to pastebin it ----AUTOTUN.INF, Files, flashmain.swf, Manual, manual.open.exe, Other, start.exe
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, Yes, I already posted a link to a tutorial
<Carb0n> BetaTest: aptitude -y install vlc
<Vadi> logankoester: right click, kill process :)
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<^Ocean^> Jordan_U, Doh, i spaced out, could you Repost that for me :)
<^Ocean^> Thanks you :)
<Flare183> ^Ocean^: yeah
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, no :)
<logankoester> Vadi: that won't help; zombies are already dead.... hence the name
<nickrud> Sammy88, with the non-restricted drivers, with the default suspend setup. If I couldn't get that to work, Jordan_U 's suggestion is something I'd go look at first
<Vadi> logankoester: ending doesn't work either?
<BetaTest> Sweet, thank you Carb0n
<Flare183> Delvien: wow umm can you like pastebin the "files" folder then
<Carb0n> BetaTest: anytime ;-)
<BetaTest> Well in that case, I've got more question for ya. Lol
<Vadi> I installed the latest version of tracker (0.6.4), but how can I get the tracker applet to display?
<logankoester> Vadi: don't know, gnome-system-monitor died and won't start back up now either
<sammy_> nickrud, thanks, i'll try... maybe it was working and i shoot it down :D
<snugg> logankoester: can you get to a different init level?
<Vadi> logankoester: Try starting it again
<Delvien> Flare183 cant really pastebin, no network on that machine, what are you looking for ? i can just find it.
<sammy_> nickrud, in my nooby tries :D
<logankoester> Vadi: I told you, it won't
<logankoester> snugg: Yeah, how low do I need to drop?
<GHOST> hello
<nickrud> sammy_, heh, I've broken things so many times trying to learn. Best way to learn imho
<Flare183> Delvien: anything that says broadcom or bcm or anything like that
<Vadi> logankoester: I'm not sure then.
<Delvien> Flare183 looking in sub dirs now
<Flare183> Delvien: ok
<logankoester> I'll just reboot. :-/
<Vadi> logankoester: ctrl+alt+backspace, try that
<Flare183> Delvien: you might also have to look in the files too
<snugg> logankoester: well there is only 1, 2-5 or 6 which is reboot, so go to 1 and then back to 2-5
<logankoester> Vadi: The zombie will still exist when X restarts, obviously
<logankoester> Vadi: thanks for trying, but you're really not being all that helpful
<sammy_> nickrud, maybe i try to reinstall ubuntu to start with a "fresh" system :D
<Delvien> Flare183 nope nothing says BCM or BC
<jameswf-home> !manners | logankoester
<ubotu> logankoester: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sammy_> nickrud, might be better after reconfiguring that much...
<Vadi> logankoester: Np.
<Flare183> Delvien: ok one sec
<nickrud> sammy_, nothing wrong with a re install
<Seph88> Hi
<Flare183> Delvien: looking at the belkin site
<Delvien> Flare183 im gonna try and see if ndiswrapper works, not sure , never used ndiswrapper
<Flare183> Delvien: ok
<Delvien> Flare183 and timewarner in my area cant access anything but google via web, so .. it weird
<sammy_> nickrud, but, before doing that, i have another question: how can i find out which panel i should choose in the graphics options?
<Seph88> I wanted to ask one question.I cant find normal media center for ubuntu
<Delvien> flare183 brb
<Flare183> Delvien: ok that's weird
<Seph88> Can You point me
<Flare183> Delvien: ok
<nickrud> sammy_, panel?
<Flare183> Delvien: when you get back tell me if it's a laptop or desktop
<sammy_> nickrud, cause i have a wideflatpanel whatever, and id like to have the solution 1280x800 which isnt the case if i dont use ati drivers and dont choose the right lcdpanel
<Leo1989> Hi guys
<nickrud> sammy_, also, an important point: exactly what video chip are you using?
<Carb0n> Seph88: What do you mean "normal media center"?
<sammy_> nickrud, out of the list of panels in the graphics settings...
<Delvien> .
<a514> Hi how do i add a partition to mount auto ?
<Sammy88> nickrud, so, old new nick :D
<Seph88> replacement for windows version :)
<Leo1989> Someone, please send any Dev-C++ or wxDev-C++ package for Ubuntu to terran@meta.ua    I can't find where to download it :(
<Seph88> like in mediacenter 2003
<a514> ubotu how do i mount a partition
<Carb0n> Seph88: Windows version of what?  TV viewer? DVD player? be specific
<Sammy88> nickrud, is "ATI Mobility Radeon X1600" enough or does that nothing say about the chip?
<Carb0n> Seph88: Sorry, I haven't used MediaCenter 2003
<utopia_> does ubuntu let you partition drives during  the install?
<Flare183> utopia_: yeap
<Flare183> !gparted | utopia_
<ubotu> utopia_: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<nickrud> Sammy88, that's exactly what I wanted. Yes, you will have to use the ati driver to get 1200x800, but see if you can get suspend working before you do that change
<Carb0n> !mediacenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediacenter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> utopia_: or atparted
<con-man> how do I choose which sound card ubuntu uses? its using the wrong one and I have no sound
<CW> hey whats a good apache gui?
<Flare183> !qtparted | utopia_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Sammy88, it's one complication out of the way
<Seph88> 1.remote control 2.dvd player and disk writing
<Delvien> Flare183 happen to know the command i should be running with Ndiswrapper?  I cant get to ubuntu forums
<Flare183> oops sorry
<con-man> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Carb0n> !lirc | Seph88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<utopia_> im currently running fedora, i want to swtich to ubuntu..my drive is partitioned i just want to make sure i can select drives during the install
<Sammy88> nickrud, okidoki, thanks a lot
<Seph88> ok
<Seph88> time to check
<Flare183> Delvien: ndiswrapper -i (inf driver file)
<louisianna> Im new here, how can I add the network icon on my deskbar, the one that shows the wireless networks. I removed by error and cannot find it
<utopia_> do hard drive devices look like /dev/sda2 / sda3 etc on ubuntu?
<Sammy88> nickrud, so lets get to work :)
<Seph88> 10q
<TheEagle> hi - i am trying to make sure my machine is secure - i have done a portscan and found my open ports, what do i do now to to check if it can be exploited, is their an exploit i can use to test it?
<nickrud> Sammy88, one more thing:
<Carb0n> Seph88: You can use LIRC to bring in remote control support.
<Jimdb> anyone else have an issue with libbeagle after the recent update?
<Sammy88> nickrud, but ill try - dammit, what was the name of that other suspend program?
<Carb0n> Seph88: DVD can be played by a no. of players -- Totem, GXine, VLC, Mplayer
<a514> I installed PulseAudio How do i get sound for games?
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Carb0n> Seph88: enable medibuntu repo to get libdvdcss2 -- play encrypted dvds
<Delvien> flare183 "no ndiswrapper utils found!"
<jameswf-home> I pretty much use mplayer vor movies
<ezebe> hi all, GRUB problem - i have ubuntu dual boot with winXP Pro, have added another HDD with XP Home - was looking to add this OS to my GRUB menu list, having trouble what to call the "root" - (hd1,0) doesnt work, do i have to map hd1 to 0 and vice versa? thanks
<nickrud> Sammy88, when it's time to set up the ati driver that allows suspend, use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Sammy88> nickrud, ok, ill save the address
<nickrud> Jordan_U, what was the name of the suspend system you were talking about, want to tell Sammy88
<Flare183> Delvien: go on the cd and find all the .inf files
<Delvien> Flare183 i pointed it to it
<jameswf-home> !grub | ezebe
<ubotu> ezebe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jameswf-home> also see #grub
<CW> anyone know a good apache gui? i installed apache2 and its only cmd line
<louisianna> how can i put the network icon on deskbar?
<Flare183> Delvien: and if you have to paste then join #Flare183
<nickrud> Sammy88, it was uswsusp
<jameswf-home> apache gui?
<cabrioleur> CW: dooh. Try webmin
<Delvien> Flare183 heres my command.. "ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/Files/WINXP/BLKWGNv7.INF
<Sammy88> nickrud, ah, thanks
<Flare183> Delvien: ok then what happens
<TheEagle> hi - i am trying to make sure my machine is secure - i have done a portscan and found my open ports, what do i do now to to check if it can be exploited, is their an exploit i can use to test it?
<Delvien> flare183 "no ndiswrapper utils found!"
<Flare183> !repeat | TheEagle
<ubotu> TheEagle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sammy88> nickrud, i am so proud of myself getting that far because i am/was a complete newbie to linux/ubuntu
<Flare183> Delvien: umm ok that's weird
<Carb0n> !nessus > TheEagle
<TheEagle> oh, sorry Flare183
<Delvien> Flare183 ah nm, didnt install the utils
<Carb0n> !nessus | TheEagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nessus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> TheEagle, have you scanned your machine from the outside, not just from the computer itself?
<Flare183> TheEagle: ok just be good
<TheEagle> well.. i tried on a pc off my lan
<Sammy88> nickrud, now i know how to install packages, drivers, (how to download them), how to change several settings, how to get the key manager running like i want it to etc
<TheEagle> *i mean - it was on my lan
<Flare183> Delvien: umm good thing you might want to do that
<Sammy88> there is pretty much work in this 2 week old system :D
<jameswf-home> !firewall |TheEagle
<ubotu> TheEagle: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Delvien> Flare183 :P its harder when that pc doesnt have internet :P
<nickrud> Sammy88, cool, and google.com/linux will be your friend :)
<Flare183> Delvien: ok how are you on the internet now then?
<Sammy88> nickrud, woohoo didnt know about that
<Vinconzo> anybody hre using Ekiga?
<kerik> hey guys...
<Flare183> Delvien: different computer right?
<Sammy88> nickrud, cool thing!
<Delvien> Flare183 other laptop :P
<Sammy88> nickrud, thanks again ;-)
<kerik> can you tell me which folders to save when I wanna format my computer?
<BetaTest> How do I add fonts? o.O
<Flare183> Delvien: ok then can you transfer files from one to the other?
<Flare183> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Delvien> Flare183 i got this old IBM for free.. NIC busted, battery dead, but other than that it works great --- yeah i have a thumb drive im transfering files with
<BetaTest> Good man Flare183
<con-man> how do I tell Ubuntu which sound card to use? its using the integrated one and I dont want it to
<Flare183> BetaTest: no problem
<Delvien> Flare183 but my internet is being retarded right now
<meylin> does anyone here use ubuntu server for a real production server?
<turbocueca> HEllo
<jameswf-home> con-man: turn off the onboard in bios
<Flare183> Delvien: good then I'm going to give the deb files then
<Delvien> flare183 :P
<jameswf-home> meylin: yes
<turbocueca> I get a black screen while loadiing ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<turbocueca> Instead of the orange bar, it's everything black, but it loads
<meylin> jameswf-home: nice to hear, thanks
<Flare183> Delvien: gutsy right?
<kerik> hey guys....which folder(s) should I save when I wanna format my linux box?
<jameswf-home> I use ubuntu as a LAMP and as a asterisk server
<niuq> im having troubles with recovering the grub, i'm supposed to change to root source, but this command doesn't appears with my live cd of ubuntu "chroot"
<turbocueca> kerik /home at least
<Delvien> Flare183 yeah im downloading the packages, dont have to worry about that part ( unless you want me to install something other than ndiswrapper
<chuckf> kerik, home for sure
<turbocueca> kerik, basically /home
<niuq> so if i try sudo grub-install /dev/hda, wont' work
<goldphish> I'm trying to rebuild linux-restricted-modules but it complains that the fritz module is missing. I don't even need this module, is there a way to make it ignore that?
<kerik> turbocueca, does it hold my drivers and all that?
<kerik> turbocueca, and are there other folders which would be good to save?
<turbocueca> kerik, drivers no
<Flare183> Delvien: ok keep doing that and copy the inf files off the cd too
<Seph88> hmm,need check out linux mce
<Delvien> Flare183 aye
<replica> hi, can eny1 help me, i cant se win partitions, after restart!
<turbocueca> kerik, but u could also save xorg.conf (for the screen configuration)
<fivetwentysix> I installed the flash plugin but I still can't see flash videos with firefox..
<kerik> turbocueca, hmm...then I just hope it will find my wireless after install...
<turbocueca> kerik, it depends on what you wanna save
<kerik> turbocueca, xorg.conf is only worth saving if I have made changes?
<turbocueca> kerik, but home folder will save most of what you do
<Flare183> replica: if you formatted the entire hd then windows is completly gone
<turbocueca> kerik, yes, you probably did
<kerik> turbocueca, well...basically I just wanna start over and save my documents and all that from desktop
<turbocueca> kerik, ok jsut save /home/(user)
<minikylk> I want to compile a program, so I did ./configure, that tells me 'cannot compile without libpng', but I installed libpng12-0 through apt.. what's going wrong?
<Flare183> kerik: then the /home folder is your best shot
<kerik> turbocueca, thanks a lot mate
<replica> flare183:i saw them before intstaling cube desktop, and win fine, but i dont see partitions from linux now:(
<william_> i bought my dad a nvidia tnt  videocard for his ubuntu machine.  i installed it but after the ubuntu spash screen finishes showing it loading, the screen goes blank.  i have reconfigured the xorg.conf file, but in the wizard it seems like it only saw the intel internal one despite currently using the tnt
<kerik> Flare183, thanks :)
<Flare183> kerik: np
<fotoflo> nickrud: just added my user to the admin group. now when i sudo with the user it allows me to sudo, but it asks me for the users login password again
<fotoflo> can i change it so it asks for a sudo password?
<turbocueca> kerik, youre welcome
<fotoflo> which is distinct from the login passwd?
<monra> guys.. how is it possible delete lines from .bash_history file and then exit without bash_history geeting the exit command in it?
<Flare183> replica: installed Compiz on linux right?
<hanasaki> what is the diff between package ntp and ntp-server and openntp
<kerik> bye for now guys - most helpfull! happy newyear
<replica> flare183: yes
<Flare183> replica: if yeah then just mount all the partitions
<Flare183> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flare183> !ntfs | replica
<ubotu> replica: please see above
<Flare183> Delvien: done yet?
<Delvien> Flare183 taking forever to download anything,
<Flare183> Delvien: wow ok
<niuq> who can help me recovering my grub after installing windows
<turbocueca> I can't boot my windows
<Delvien> Flare183 yeah , time warner is messed up right now
<modprobe> ae pessoal
<turbocueca> Can somebody help me boot my windows?
<pabix> Hi LjL, you were right, my RAM is not working well... Is it possible to tell Linux that some memory segment is not to be used?
<BetaTest> Hm.. how do I enable the Universe component of the repositories?
<modprobe> alguem pode me dar um help ai ????? urgente
<replica> flare183: any risk of losing data?
<nickrud> fotoflo, you can tell it to ask for the root password, add rootpw to the defaults in visudo
<shishio> guys how can i decover a panel that i deleted?
<meylin> pclinuxos has been #1 at the distrowatch rankings for quite a few months, and in all honesty i don't really see it being popular with the linux community, whether in real life or not. have they been cheating?
<Flare183> !es
<fotoflo> nickrud: any other options? like password b?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nickrud> BetaTest, system->admin->software sources, enable the first four , disable the cdrom
<nickrud> fotoflo, not that I know of
<fotoflo> im kindof afraid to mess with visudo
<Flare183> replica: umm you were saying sorry i walked away
<shishio> guys ive deleted the buttom panel of ubuntu... how can i bring it back??
<fotoflo> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<replica> flare183: any risk of losing data if i mount them?
<pabix> shishio, right-click on the other panel and select "add panel"
<lukasz_> how do I message the bot to find something ?
<Flare183> replica: no
<fotoflo> append ,rootpw to that line?
<pabix> and add back elements to your new panel
<niuq> !grub
<lukasz_> so it wouldn't display here
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> fotoflo, you should read up on man sudo and man sudoers , if you  really want to modify it's behavior
<pabix> !memtest86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest86 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> fotoflo, yes
<Delvien> Flare183 how do i uninstall a driver? just to make sure i did it right
<shishio> guys ive deleted the buttom panel of ubuntu... how can i bring it back??
<Lizlo> e
<Flare183> Delvien: goto the terminal and type in man ndiswrapper i can tell you how
<Flare183> Delvien: hopefully
<Delvien> Flare183 got it
<Delvien> Flare183 rebooting the laptop now
<shishio> pabix, i deleted the panel that has a Show Desktop
<Flare183> Delvien: ok good luck
<webwolf_27> can somebody help me with a gnome-problem? I can't log into gnome because it can't lock the file .ICEauthoruty. But /the users home is wreiteable
<Delvien> Flare183 heres to hopen
<replica> flare183: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49995/
<Flare183> Delvien: yep
<pabix> yes.. then you re-add the "show Desktop" element
<shishio> pabix, ok ill try
<nickrud> webwolf_27, clt-alt-f1 , log in, rm .ICEauthority, clt-alt-f7 and try again
<louisianna> how can I add the wireless connection to my deskbar?
<Flare183> replica: what did you type in to get this?
<mellery> how can i update wine?  I think thier repository is down, is there someplace that mirrors the .deb?
<boguh> are there any smp kernels shipped with ubuntu?
<shishio> pabix, thanks^^
<BetaTest> Where is the fonts directory located?
<replica> flare183: wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<pabix> shishio, no problem
<modprobe> the ubuntu 6.06 lts not find hard disk SATA ???
<webwolf_27> nickrud, I wasn't sure about deleting that file since I don't know what it does, but I'll try it
<Flare183> replica: well for one thing you really didn't specify one file
<webwolf_27> brb
<Delvien> Flare183 nope
<BetaTest> Flare183, can ya help me out?
<joelcom2D> i got a real challenge( :| ) i need help to find a good tut on getting my 3D to work for my ATi X1600 pro
<Flare183> replica: to "wget" all the files in that folder like this: /*
<Flare183> Delvien: crap umm you installed the inf file yet?
<Flare183> BetaTest: yeah?
<Delvien> Flare183 yep did that before i rebooted
 * Flare183 says i'm OVER helping
<nickrud> joelcom2D, system -> admin -> restricted drivers, enable ati restricted. Reboot. Run fglrxinfo, make sure you are using ati drivers, not mesa. sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald.  Log out and back in
<BetaTest> Where is the fonts dirctory located, or where are all the fonts stored
<Flare183> Delvien: then on the terminal type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper then sudo dhclient
<webwolf_27> BetaTest, /usr/share/fonts
<boguh> how can i activate hyperthreading on my pentium 4?
<joelcom2D> Ati drivers are installed and working, but i get crap FPS
<Flare183> !fonts | BetaTest
<ubotu> BetaTest: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flare183> oops nevermind
<BetaTest> Heh Flare183, this isn't too bad.  I'm on another network and help people in #IRCHelp, they have some horrible questions :/
<jameswf-home> modprobe: what controller
<Flare183> BetaTest: yeah example
<Delvien> Flare183 "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper [] Seg,emtatopm falt"
<Delvien> Flare183 Segmentation*
<Flare183> Delvien: what!?
<pea_brain> bough: it is done in the bios
<louisianna> how can I add the wireless network connection icon on deskbar?
<Flare183> Delvien: thats mean that modprobe crash/failed
<nickrud> joelcom2D, fglrxinfo , is it mesa?
<Delvien> Flare183 aye
<Flare183> !repeat | louisianna
<ubotu> louisianna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BetaTest> When you register your nick, the services send you an e-mail, so a kid some in saying, "I got an e-mail from this server, and is said 'to confirm your nickname, type in [/msg NickServ confirm sdre456Ef0],' what do I do?"
<BetaTest> That was by far my favortie question
<con-man> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Delvien> Flare183 i do it again and it just sits there
<Mr_Sonoma> BetaTest, DAL.net?
<replica> flare183: hm, i did it, but now i get this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49996/
<Delvien> Flare183 removed the ndiswrapper driver first though, gonna try a reboot then do the modprobe
<Flare183> Delvien: ok
<Flare183> BetaTest: see PM
<Flare183> replica: looking
<Sammy88> Cya  @all
<BetaTest> Mr_Sonoma: SwiftIRC :/
<Flare183> replica: dude there gone
<Flare183> replica: that's not good
<replica> flare183: ?
<arooni> folks, is there a way of getting my IP address from the command line?
<replica> flare183: i hope i dint lost 120 gigs of data>.>
<kalpik> arooni, ifconfig
<GekoMan> ifconfig ;)
<joelcom2D> jsut did all that, and it cut my FPS in half
<arooni> but i'm behind a router
<arooni> i get this 192.168. stuff
<kalpik> arooni, go to http://cmyip.com
<Flare183> replica: umm fire up a termnail and goto your /dev folder and type in ls and pastebin the output
<GekoMan> whatismyip.com will tell you the external ip you're using
<arooni> kalpik, so no way from command line?
<aoupi> arooni: links2 or lynx
<louisianna> how can I add  the network manager icon in my deskbar? it does not appear in the add to panel area
<aoupi> commandline browsers
<Delvien> Flare183 ok it took the modprobe of ndiswrapper, but dhclient was not found
<BetaTest> Bah! i just realized that I don't have a registered nick, and I can't pm Flare183 nor Mr_Sonoma :/
<kalpik> arooni, not really..
<nickrud> louisianna, it should show up automatically;  ps -A | grep -i network , do you get back NetworkManger ?
<maek> anyone know how to get amarok to auto detect your ipod?
<nickrud> maek, is this one of the brand new ipods?
<Flare183> Delvien: you might want to install that too
<faemir> Can someone tell me how I can skin gnome?
<Delvien> flare183 what package is that ?
<nickrud> !themes | faemir
<ubotu> faemir: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<faemir> maek: if it's new model then you will need to upgrade to amarok 1.4.8 and 0.6 libgpod support
<maek> nickrud: no, its a 2nd gen shuffle I can add it manually no problem but then the eject options dont work
<niuq> i installed windows after ubuntu, so i lost the grub, now in reinstalled the grub but, i don't know how to add the entry of windows to the grub, any help plz
<Flare183> Delvien: i'm looking
<faemir> nickrud: I was referring to making them myself ;P
<maek> faemir: ok, maybe my amarok (from backports) doesnt have the right libgpod
<nickrud> maek, oh. then why it doesn't I'm not sure. have you tried just unmounting the icon on the desktop?
<Flare183> Delvien: should be something like dhcp
<Flare183> Delvien: hold on
<Flare183> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<faemir> maek: compile the latest version?
<Flare183> there
<nickrud> maek, hm, maybe you don't want to try that
<maek> faemir: ill give that a go
<louisianna> nickrud: thanks I finally found what I was looking for at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-479157.html
<maek> nickrud: yeah it all works that way, just trying for the slickness.
<faemir> though I'm sure I have seen .devs somewhere
<faemir> debs *
<nickrud> faemir, I think you have info on those sites somewhere.
<nickrud> faemir, if you've seen them for gtkpod, I would be very interested
<Flare183> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<con-man> ubuntu is not detecting my second monitor. its not on the list in "screens and graphics"
<CW> when you install a prog and it doesnt pop up in any of the menus where can you go to find it?
<Flare183> CW: /usr/bin
<niuq> i installed windows after ubuntu, so i lost the grub, now in reinstalled the grub but, i don't know how to add the entry of windows to the grub, any help plz
<Soskel> Flare183: fast: http://webtechmedia.net/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<con-man> ubuntu is not detecting my second monitor. its not on the list in "screens and graphics" any ideas?
<bascule> CW: alt+f2 <progname>
<Flare183> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CW> thanks
<crushin_> niuq gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flare183> Soskel: ok....
<con-man> hmmmm
<con-man> Im baffled
<aeGIs> Can Ubuntu help solve this problem? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaoRUOYEEfs
<_mug> con-man: i never used a 2nd display, but maybe its a video-card-drvier thingy afaik IT delivers the necessary info.. correct me if im wrong
<Flare183> !dualmonitor | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<replica> flare183: i cant svich to dev, command line?
<niuq> crushin_ nothing happen
<con-man> Flare183, Ive been there and done everything on that page
<Flare183> con-man: can't help there
<qwaz> ok...it says flashplugin-nonfree is installed, but firefox is using gnash
<crushin_> niuq you typed that in terminal?
<qwaz> how can i view flash content?
<Flare183> replica: on the terminal type in cd /dev
<niuq> crushin_ i was quite slowly, now appeared the file configuration
<Flare183> !flash | qwaz
<ubotu> qwaz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<CW> i installed webmin and i cant find it anywhere
<iamarto> does anyone know on which channel I can get help for SHELL programming?
<dabang> niuq:  add:
<qwaz> Flare183: thanks
<faemir> So does anyone know how to make skins for gnome?
<Flare183> qwaz: no problem
<niuq> crushin_  ok, now how can i add the windows partition there?
<dabang> title         Windows
<bascule> faemir: #gnome
<niuq> dabang: huh?
<dabang> root           (hd0,0)
<dabang> savedefault
<faemir> bascule: no-one is talking in there.
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dabang> makeactive
<dabang> chainloader    +1
<Flare183> !enter | dabang
<ubotu> dabang: please see above
<sorush20> i used that script but i@m using pclinuxos rather than ubuntu will it still work for internet connection sharing
<iamarto> where can I get SHELL programming help? anyone knows?
<niuq> dabang: (hd0,0), it's the partition of ubuntu
<replica> flare183: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49997/
<nickrud> iamarto, sometimes there's helpful people on #bash
<[gquit]bombadil> is it safe to use a stock ubuntu box without hiding behind nat?
<dabang> then change it to your windows partition
<mkadir> hi                    http://rapidshare.com/files/79914033/Apress.Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.2nd.Edition.Mar.2007.zip             24.12 mb
<iamarto> nickrud, thanks I'll try that
<BehiiMehii> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sorush20> who here helped me with internet connection sharing
<dabang> ubotu: thanks, didn't know
<nickrud> [gquit]bombadil, yes
<_mug> oh apropros video-cards: still got a little issue: im looking for a very good supported and cheap chipset (passviely cooled) with enogh power to use compiz. i got an ati x800 and the drivers SUCK. using 3d-acceleration it becomes VERY loud (fan). without its freaking slow. any ideas? nvidia maybe? would a 6200-chipset be enough for fancy desktop-fx?
<bascule> faemir: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=creating+gnome+themes&btnG=Search&meta=
<Flare183> dabang: ubotu is a bot
<dabang> anyway, thanks! ;-)
<Flare183> !spam | mkadir
<Delvien> Flare183 dhcdbd is installed already
<Flare183> Delvien: then dhclient should work
<qwaz> Flare183: all that flash guide says is "install flashplugin-nonfree", restart browser
<ubotu> mkadir: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<mkadir> Flare183: no
<qwaz> Flare183: it is installed, it isn't working
<joelcom2D> i got the same problem with my x1600
<[gquit]bombadil> nickrud: is there anything i should do to secure myself more? my router is out of commission for a while
<krim> _mug: I have the internal Intel one which is powerful enough for compiz and has free drivers. Works like a charm.
<crushin_>  niuq scroll to bottom and enter these lines line 1=title Your New Operating System’s Line 2 = root (hd0,0) line 3 = makeactive Line 4 =chainloader +1 save and exit
<krim> _mug: Of course, you'd have to buy a new motherboard so that might not be an option for you
<Flare183> qwaz: ask others i'm overloaded
<mkadir> qwaz: thanks
<remi> hi all. m-a doesn't compile pwc, Ideas ?
<nickrud> [gquit]bombadil, if you like , you can install firestarter it will set up a basic firewall for you, default is expose nothing
<Shapeshifter> Did someone manage to install UT2004 in gutsy? Just after the installer begins installing I get a promt that I should mount the play disc... Anyone?
<ompaul> !UT
<BehiiMehii> My computer has been on for 5mins 32secs and I have been connected to the server for 4mins 32secs.
<ubotu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<niuq> crushin_  windows it's in sda3, it should'nt be (hd0,1)??
<[gquit]bombadil> nickrud: okay cool i already had firestarter installed for some other reason, so i guess i should be good
<replica> shapeshifter: use no-cd crack
<crushin_>  niuq .. gr8 catch .,
<crushin_>  I was settin for 1 hd
<Flare183> Delvien: that's weird
<Delvien> Flare183 yes yes it is
<replica> flare183: any hope for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49997/
<Shapeshifter> replica: I didn't even get that far, I can't even install. I'll have  a look at that link though
<Flare183> replica: sorry it's gone install gparted and see for your self
<furenku> hello, can anybody help me move my menu bar? it was on top, and now appears on the side
<Flare183> Delvien: say again?
<dabang> niuq, this should be hd0,2
<crushin_> furenku . point and hold on menubar . and drag to where you want it
<mkadir> Flare183: did you check it
<niuq> dabang: why?
<Flare183> mkadir: no just it's no related to the #ubuntu support channel
<replica> flare183: gparted?
<mkadir> Flare183: olk
<mkadir> ok
<dabang> first disk (->0), third partition (->2), start counting from zero
<Flare183> replica: it's a partitioning program
<Black_Jack> deste
<Black_Jack> sabani
<replica> flare183: reboot sec,brb
<Flare183> replica: it also scans the hd for all partitions
<Flare183> replica: ok
<niuq> dabang: ohh ok
<crushin_>  I shoulda explained that better .. thanks for the pickup dabang]
<jarrod__> how long does memtester take for 2gb ?
<Flare183> Delvien: any luck?
<niuq> dabang: i'll try it out
<dabang> niuq: good luck
<ocean-driver> Abend
<Delvien> Flare183 nope
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flare183> brb
<collins> Howdy
<collins> I have 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<collins> ubuntu does not recognize the soundcard
<collins> in this laptop
<collins> how do i fix it
<collins> i already compiled the latest kernel and dont see support
<Task> burning text base installer 7.10 ubuntu at 2x  hopefully it will work this time... otherwise I am losing hope
<Task> why is it so fragile to burn?
<spartacus> alguien que hable español??
<collins> i burn those discs at 52x fine
<Task> for some reason they become corrupt on me :-/
<Delvien> flare183 ndiswrapper -l does list that its seeing my card though, so maybe this reboot will do it
<Task> I know the download is good
<collins> Task, maybe your rom drive is brokeneded
<Task> brand new
<Task> lol
<collins> did you buy it from frys?
<Task> philips
<Task> nah.. best buys
<Flare183> i'm back
<collins> ah, then it might not be brokended
<Task> lol
<arooni> also when i change directory to /bar/ ... how do i cd back to the working directory i was at before?
<Task> whats wrong with frys?
<niuq> crushin_  i would be something like this right http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49998/
<arooni> i have a bash script foo that acts upon the contents of a particular directory using relative paths.  this means i have to navigate to that directory to execute the script.  ... how can i free myself from having to be in that directory to run the script?
<collins> Task, they sell broken shit
<collins> and package it as new
<collins> :)
<Task> really?
<Flare183> Delvien: ok then it should modprobe
<collins> yup
<replica> flare183: rofl, after 2reboots they are here, lol, thx
<niuq> dabang: i think it would be something like this right, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49998/
<Task> wow... I never new that.. last time I went to frys was back in cali... like 99
<Flare183> replica: what a relief good
<Task> I used to love it there too when I was akid
<nickrud> Task, they do mark the stuff as opened, just don't get anything with a broken seal
<thekillerplague> hi
<lukasz> where can i get an aac+ demuxer?
<Flare183> replica: no problem
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<remi> m-a doesn't compile pwc, Ideas ?
<thekillerplague> im using suse and i cant figure out how to set up a dial-up connection
<Task> dial-up??
<Flare183> collins: talking to you about the language
 * Task runs away scared
<remi> m-a == module-assistant
<collins> Flare183, what language?... confused
<collins> Frys?
<collins> or brokended?
<Delvien> Flare183 something is freaky... now its giving me seg fault when i try and re-modprobe it
<thekillerplague> yes task
<BernardB> How can I format my wine file system, so that all the programs are gone?
<Flare183> BernardB: delete your .wine foldeer
<ikonia> I'm looking for a ubuntu 7.10 32bit user with an Intel CPU with the virtuilsation mode enabled. I would like to run a quick test to verify a potential bugs source please.
<dabang> nuiq: looks good, though I have a "savedefault" above "makeactive", but  I think it's not necessary
<Flare183> Delvien: now that's weird
<magic_ninja> !idesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idesk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<replica> flare183: i got new problem, flash player, ubuntu freeze when i open youtube video, or similar stuff
<BernardB> Flare183, then, wine won't work at all?
<remi> !pwc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> BernardB: enter your .wine folder then you will see
<Flare183> BernardB: what i'm talking about
<collins> does 7.10 have the latest OSS revision?  on the oss website it says my sound is supported but i have all the updates
<Flare183> replica: weirder umm look i guess
<Flare183> !flash | replica
<ubotu> replica: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ikonia> !flashissues | replica
<ubotu> replica: please see above
<crushin_> niuq looks good reboot and take a look
<foso> what is the setting to change my windows to transparent like this? http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/72550-1.jpg i have emerald and compiz, just can find the setting
<Ttech> hi, how do I add an item to the right click menu?
<Flare183> !compiz | foso
<ubotu> foso: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Ttech> in Gnome?
<niuq> crushin_  didn't work, this is the error1: filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<crushin_>  ok
<collins> yot dot dot
<Task> do they have a downloadable tutorial for ubuntu/linux  ?
<bluefoxx> how should i upgrade my system if i use a 30kb/s connection?
<crushin_>  niuq imma post mine  u can see the format
<Flare183> Task: no but they have the book for sale
<niuq> crushin_: ok
<Task> hmmm ok
<ikonia> bluefoxx: sit it out, or get someone to mirror the packages needed onto a cd.
<cabroux> hello everybody ! do you know where I could get information about audio switches ? like A/B boxes ?
<tim167> what's a small and light application to record audio from a jack port ?
<nickrud> Task, http://www.linux-books.us/ubuntu_0002.php  don't know how good it is
<ikonia> cabroux: the guys in #ubuntustudio deal with lots of more advanced audio kit/techniques, they may be a good place to start
<Task> thanks nickrud
<collins> cabroux, probably on google
<cabroux> ikonia, thanks ! I'll check ! bye
<bluefoxx> ikonia: how do i do that[mirroring onto a cd i mean] i have the live cd but i waned to install onto my SATA drive, which it didnt detect
<ikonia> bluefoxx: ??? what are you talking about you said upgrade, not install
<cabroux> ikonia, mmmh... How shall I get into that room ?
<crushin_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bluefoxx> ikonia: i was going to install, but i want to upgrade instead
<ikonia> cabroux: "/join #ubuntustudio"
<ikonia> bluefoxx: so you need to either upgrade over the internet, or get all the packages needed for an update and make a cd out of that (but if your internet is slow you'll still have to download them all to make the cdrom)
<gunja> any people with experience in modelines in xorg.conf here?
<crushin_> niuq scroll to bottom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50000/
<arno-t> hi all does nautilus have a thumbnail cache somewhere? (I run gutsy)
<ikonia> arno-t: it sure does
<lwells>  I am trying to use a mac keyboard but ubuntu keeps defualting to "Use X configuration
<lwells>  Is there something else I need to do for it to take?
<bluefoxx> ikonia: so how do i get them onto a cd and upgrade from that?is there a how-to website, my neighboor has a faster connection than myself
 * bluefoxx dislikes high speed light
<ikonia> bluefoxx: I'm not sure on the how to, there is a factoid for it.
<nickrud> gunja, you trying to make one?
<william_> is there a way to install ubuntu over itself like without formatting first
<Task> jeez this laptop has so many viruses
<ikonia> william_: yes, but that sort of defeats the object.
<Flare183> Delvien: ok been researching get the ndiswrapper souce build it and then install it to your laptop's kernel
<ikonia> Flare183: why does he need the ndsiwrapper source.
<ikonia> Flare183: ndiswrapper is available in the ubuntu repo's
<arno-t> ikonia, when i open a directory with lots of files in it, only a few images are shown with thumbnails. the rest has a dull "image" image :)
<william_> ikonia i have installed ubuntu and it's working great.  well except that i got a new videocard and for some reason it wants to use the integrated one once x starts
<gunja> nickrud: yes sort of. I have been pulling my hair out for about 2 days now!
<gunja> grrrr
<ikonia> william_: so how will re-installing ubuntu fix that
<Flare183> ikonia: because his modprobe gives him a seg fault
<Delvien_> Flare183 now its giving me nothing but segmentation faults
<ikonia> Flare183: so ?
<ikonia> Flare183: how do you know thats a problem with ndiswrapper?
<Steffen_77> Some applications are not running anymore after system-update: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653109
<niuq> crushin_: now it worked, thank you
<bmack> i just enabled my ati graphics accl. in restricted drivers and now i cannot boot ubuntu i get this error
<bmack> starting k display manager( starting  powernowd.. ect/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: dir non existant - * cpu frequency scaling not supported
<crushin_>  anytime niuq
<william_> ikonia good point.
<nickrud> gunja, http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<bluefoxx> so does anyone know how to put the packages needed for a distro upgrade to gutsy onto a CD?
<Flare183> ikonia, Delvien_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207614
<ikonia> bluefoxx: I'm searching for the factoid
<gunja> nickrud: I have tried a few of these, but xorg seems to ignore them I think
<bluefoxx> ikonia: ok, tyvm=3
<gunja> nickrud: and that is ONE of them I have used
<nickrud> gunja, it could be the new X does some stuff that I don't know yet
<krim> I want to have a list of all the folders in another folder. What would be the easiest way to accomplish that?
<Flare183> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gunja> 7.10 gutsy. seems to use EDID? and DDC? or probe I think
<_mug> krim: query
<budluva> hello all
<ikonia> Flare183: that thread is filled with new users who don't understand what they are saying and openly admit to that
<gunja> budluva: hello
<nickrud> gunja, yes, it uses edid . Can't you override it by setting h&v rates?
<bmack> how do i boot into failsafe mode
<Task> the text only installer doesnt support live? So therefor I wont get the most updated programs and or stuff?
<ikonia> !factoid >ikonoia
<ikonia> !factoid >ikonia
<krim> _mug: Says I don't have it installed. I just want it in a text file. Like, export what ls shows me to a .txt file
<Flare183> ikonia: i know that but some times it does help to do that
<Flare183> ikonia: nevermind that last comment
<william_> ok let me try this then.  i told bios to use the pci videocard, and i am using it fine even in a console (from safe kernal) but once x starts it wants to use the integrated one.  how do i fix this?  is it that pci:1:0:0 line in xorg.conf?
<ikonia> Flare183: it also breaks your systems dependency tree.....are you going to mention that to the user your advising ?
<gunja> nickrud: Well I have the details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653092 with my xorg.conf, and log, etc
<_mug> krim: ls > text
<Flare183> ikonia: ohh... no
<Flare183> Delvien_: don't do it
<arno-t> yupee I found out something just deleted ~/.thumbnails/* -fr OK it takes some time to regenerate, now... hmmm Could it be that trackerd messed this up?
<Delvien_> Flare183 huh
<_mug> > text puts all output into a file named text
<Flare183> Delvien_: forget building the source
<so11> hi. how can i turn on autologin (dont want to enter passwort at each start). (ubuntu gonome)
<earthling> arno-t: you have the cache in "~/" dont remember the file name exactly
<Delvien_> Flare183 what am i to do then ?
<krim> _mug: Wow, that was easy. Thanks.
<Delvien_> Flare183 this is such a pain lol..
<Steffen_77> Any idea why some applications (e.g. Terminal) cannot be started anymore after I accept to update my newly installed system (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Steffen_77> ?
<Flare183> Delvien_: i know weird...
<gunja> so11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640736&highlight=auto+login
<budluva> can someone lend a hand here, im trying to get a usb enclosure to work on a 500gb hdd that i had in my other ubuntu box, now i now the drive works fine, i have the jumper on the back of the drive set to master, put the drive in the enclosure, plugged it into my laptop, all the while i watching log messages via tail -f /var/log/messages and i get this output....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50002/
<ikonia> arno-t: go into properties in nautlius there are settings for thumbnails, eg: local file systems only, files smaller than 1 meg etc etc
<nickrud> gunja, hahahaha. That is something I haven't had to play with yet (I'm monetarily challenged). I hope to have that problem someday
<_mug> krim: NP, but pleasey answer my query :P
<budluva> i cant find the device block number for that usb drive
<budluva> so how do i mount it?
<Flare183> ikonia: you think it might be his kernel?
<krim> _mug: What query?
<gunja> nickrud: It seems to sometimes go into 720, sometimes 1080, and sometimes blank screen
<ikonia> Flare183: I've no idea, I've not looked at the issue.
<gunja> nickrud: I just need to work out how to make sure xorg always loads the same settings
<Flare183> ikonia: well i seems so, persaying that modprobe is part of the kernel
<Task> nickrud .... arent we all....
<ikonia> Flare183: modprobe is not part of the kernel.
<Task> :)
<gunja> nickrud: and then know what modeline changes to make to 'squish' it :d
<ikonia> Flare183: modprobe is a seperate package.
<Flare183> ikonia: what? oh god....
<_mug> krim: whatever waht chipset do you have exactly?
<tim167> can anyone help me get recordMyDesktop working with sound ?
<lwells> i cannot seem to change the keyboard layout on Xubuntu, why is that?
<gunja> also sound, and keyboard setup incorreclty :(, but I think I will be able to find helkp for that (seen some threads during GFX hunt)
<arno-t> ikonia, I tried adjusting that to see if the thumbs were regenerated, but they werent. Deleting that thumbnail dir made the trick. You see, this bug spoiled the fun with gthumb and eog, too (!)
<Flare183> Delvien_: dude try reinstalling modprobe then
<nickrud> gunja, if you ever do work it out, put it on help.ubuntu.com/community !!
<gunja> yeah had the same problem in vista, apparently I can actually get teh modelines there? u know if thats true?
<ikonia> Flare183: why do that ?? why are you suggesting random things.
<Flare183> Delvien_: sudo apt-get --reinstall isntall modprobe
<gunja> i.e. use a windows GUI to make the adjustments, and then copy them into linux?
<Delvien_> flare183.. i cant do that....
<Delvien_> flare183 no internet on that machine
<gunja> Im happy to re-install windows to try that, and then linux again (nice little fast PC)
<Flare183> Somebody give me a hammer
<nickrud> gunja, no clue, really
<krim> _mug: G33, if you look up Intel GMA on Wikipedia you can read some more. G35 was released not too long ago and G45 is coming soon I think (a while ago since I last read about hardware)
 * nickrud gives Flare183 a sledge
<gunja> thanks anyways, hope I get a reply sometime
 * Flare183 takes sledge and breaks down belkin inc.
<hdvalence> time to test my TTS bot in the raging torrent that is #ubuntu
<_mug> krim: thanx..
<gunja> and BTW, Im now monetarily challenged due to that me setup :D
<gunja> new*
<nickrud> :)
<crushin_> Delvien, anyway to dl the package and burn to cd then put on other machine?
<Delvien_> Flare183 its weird how we have become so dependednt on the internet lol
<Flare183> Delvien_: ok then go and get the deb file, use flash drive to transfer file to other computer
<crushin_> nodz
<critt> Does anyone know who to tell if Im using the drivers specifically made for my sound card or a generic one?
<ikonia> Delvien_: you don't need the internet
<Flare183> Delvien_: yeah ubuntu is nothing without the internet
<ikonia> Delvien_: you have the cd ou used to install
<Flare183> Delvien_: just get the debfile
<ikonia> Flare183: please don't talk nonsense.
<Flare183> ikonia: i'm not
<budluva> can someone help me out here with my external usb drive problem?
<bluefoxx> ikonia: find anything?
<hdvalence> i think it's kinda true, but that's a bit of an exaggeration
<ikonia> Flare183: you are "re-install modprobe" "it's the kernel" "ubuntu is nothing without the internet"
<gunja> whazzup budluva?
<ikonia> bluefoxx: still looking, there are tons
<budluva> can someone lend a hand here, im trying to get a usb enclosure to work on a 500gb hdd that i had in my other ubuntu box, now i now the drive works fine, i have the jumper on the back of the drive set to master, put the drive in the enclosure, plugged it into my laptop, all the while i watching log messages via tail -f /var/log/messages and i get this output....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50002/
<budluva> i cant find the device block number for that usb drive
<Ashfire908> i don't have any sound, and i don't know why. it was working before, but i can't get any sound now.
<Flare183> ikonia: his installed the inf file from the cd and now he trying to modprobe the ndiswrapper
<bluefoxx> ikonia: ok, thanks
<budluva> sudo fdisk -l shows nothing besides my laptops hdd partitions
<ikonia> Flare183: I know this
<Flare183> nickrud: yeah thanks for the hammer
<_starryeyedboy_> Ashfire108 - do u know ur soundcard? or is it integrated?
<scix> when starting up, my ubuntu install detects all disks, but i have to give su password to browse. How can I do, so all disks loads automaticly
<ikonia> bluefoxx: !aptonecd
<Ashfire908> _starryeyedboy_, it's intergrated i think.
<ikonia> !aptoncd | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Flare183> ikonia: well i give up, please help him
<gunja> budluva: what does lsusb show?
<fivetwentysix> How do I create a user group?
<lwells> is there anyway to use a Mac keyboard with Ubuntu?
<DoXiD> How do i create a Tun interace on ubuntu feisty fawn?
<ikonia> Flare183: I'm afraid I don't have time at the moment as I'm about to go out.
<DoXiD> aka 7.04  :P
<Flare183> ikonia: ok
<Ashfire908> i tried restarting alsa, which didn't help, and i'm unable to do the sound test.
<budluva> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<Flare183> Delvien_: sorry i can't help anymore i don't know why it keeps giving you a seg fault
<critt> Does anyone know how I can find out if I'm using the drivers specifically made for my sound card or a generic one? SB512 Soundblaster
<bluefoxx> ikonia: ok, have tried APTonCD before, found it akward to use but was a while back, will try that one again thanks
<Flare183> some body help Delvien_
<Delvien_> Flare183 :( now it says couldnt find package modprobe :P
<budluva> gunja, other stuff but those bus's arent in use
<Flare183> I give up
<gunja> budluva: right so I assume thats the correct device being listed
<Delvien_> Flare183 im about to smash this thing
<ikonia> Delvien_: the package is not called modprobe
<budluva> gunja, yup
<gunja> budluva: cool ok
<ikonia> Delvien_: modprobe is part of kernel-utils (from memory) but I don't see why you would want to re-install that
<gunja> budluva: you say this has worked on another ubuntu box, and is in the same state?
<pvl> over the internet, is it possible for me to control another ubuntu system?
<Delvien_> ikonia because modprobe is giving me seg faults
<gunja> pvl: Yes
<gunja> pvl: depends on what you want to control? x, or ssh console
<Flare183> Delvien_, ikonia: exactly
<juan> i installed mythtv to a plain kubuntu install but the backend is having problems
<budluva> gunja, no i took it out of my desktop and put it in the enclosure, but the enclosure worked in windows xp, and i know the drive is good, its formatted ext3 and has a bunch of my stuff from my desktop
<pvl> gunja uhm does x include the terminal and apps?
<budluva> gunja, light on the enclosure is working and all, just i cant mount it cause i dont know the /dev/????
<Creationist> How would I go about editing an ISO image (to add files)?
<critt> Anyone know how to find out what driver I am using for the soundcard?
<patrlck> hi
<wraund> how can i install skype on my 64bit machine, it says that skype was meant for 32bit. however i am sure this can be overriden somehow, cos gentoo has skype in their repo and it works on 64
<gunja> budluva: normally comes up as SD something or other, shown in the dmesg when u plug it in
<tan_> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying samba to connect to  winxp
<Flare183> !info isomaster | Creationist
<ubotu> creationist: isomaster: A graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 756 kB
<tan_> but i get a connection refused, any ideas?
<wraund> !info skype | wraund
<gunja> pvl: search for remtoe desktop on the forums
<Flare183> Creationist: us that
<patrlck> My system use to recognize my hard drive but now when I try to boot it only recognize 8GB .. anybody have a clue ??
<pvl> gunja, aight thanks
<Flare183> use that sorry correction
<gunja> budluva: but it's not showing anything there on ur pasted bits
<DoXiD> tun interface, anyone know how to set it up?
<DoXiD> ifconfig tun0 create   dosn't work
<nickrud> Flare183, good, don't give up. It takes 993 strikes to strike out :)
<tan_> ?
<louisianna> how can I turn a text file into a script?
<bajun>  /msg NickServ register
<Creationist> Flare183: Thanksya
<tan_> i can ping each other al
<tan_> right
<Flare183> nickrud: your right thanks
<Flare183> Creationist: no problem
<bajun>  /msg NickServ register bajun
<tan_> but can't telnet between the comps
<gunja> budluva: Was that pasted page from dmesg?
<gunja> (cant read up :))
<louisianna> sorry 4 asking this, but how can I create a script using a text editor? which extension do I have to use_
<wraund> whey i got blender working
<wraund> sorry wrong channel
<lindenle> Hi Trying usb install and i am getting an error from cdrom-retriever that says unable to find debian-installer in Release
<chazco> louisianna - Just save as text, then use "chmod +x <file>" to make it executable. It has to be valid script though :)
<lindenle> what do i need to do to fix this
<DoXiD> Anyone in here that knows how to setup a tun interface    (ifconfig tun0 create    dosn't work)
<nickrud> louisianna, you would change the execution bit on the file,  like:   chmod +x <file> to let anyone execute it, or chmod u+x to allow only you to execute ti
<louisianna> chazco, nickrud thanks! I appreciate it
<lindenle> hmmm...maybe I mixed feisty and gutsy
<chazco> np :)
<lindenle> lemme try something
<John> hello
<cdavis_> what command will tell me what version of php5 is installable?
<John> would someone mind giving me a hand, Gutsy will no longer boot properly
<cdavis_> dpkg -I php5 fails
<nickrud> cdavis, apt-cache madison php5
<KJHJKH> ok... I installed it again... it went all the way through... but it is stuck at... "* Running local boot scripts (/ect/rc.local)"
<KJHJKH> again
<cdavis_> nick36, thanks
<cdavis_> nickrud, thanks
<Ashfire908> the sound properites gives me errors when i try to do a sound test "Resource busy or not available" and i can't get sound period.
<tan__> hi, does anyone know how to fix a network refused error in samba, trying to connect to winxp?
<Task1> nickrud does it take along time the first time to boot up
<Task1> ?
<crushin_> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<niuq> help installing my sound working on a toshiba
<devkid> hi, when i try to start compiz i get the following error: Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<tan__> k, thx
<devkid> but glxinfo says, this ext is present
<crdlb> devkid: no it doesn't :)
<nickrud> Task1, the alternate? no, did you run the disk check on the start menu?
<crushin_> devkid /join #compiz-fusion
<niuq> not sure what info do you need to help me getting my sound working
<crdlb> glxinfo must list it three times for it to be present
<gunja> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<william_> ok the lspci output is 01:0e.0 but when i try to do that in the xorg wizard it says not compatable
<crushin_> sorry crdlb .. didnt see ya there
<william_> for the format
 * nickrud thinks crdlb likes trolling here for vict^W people to help
<tan__> i can see my local samba network
<devkid> crdlb, you mean in client, server and opengl extensions?
<tan__> but i can't seem to make ubuntu see my winxp box
<tan__> other than ping
<Task1> I installed ubuntu 7.10 text only ... the install completed perfect... but it is stuck at...start up at "*Starting periodic command crond   [ OK ]" "*Checking battery state...  [ OK ]" "* Running local boot scripts (/ect/rc.local)"
<keyur> hello all u ppl
<keyur> dd
<keyur> indian ppl
<keyur> join #linux
<keyur> how do i join other channels?
<nickrud> Task1, hit ctl-alt-f2
<crdlb> devkid: server, client, and "GLX extensions"
<Task1> ok so it is ok? I have a login now
<crushin_> keyur /join
<Ashfire908> Task, did you try hitting enter to bring the login prompt up?
<swarm> Hi there.
<allam> what are rhe arabic channel?
<nickrud> Task1, yes, you got an install. Your X is not right, though. What video card do you use?
<Abyssal> hi can someone recommend me a programme with which i can make screenshots almost as comfortable as with printkey?
<LjL> !sa | allam
<ubotu> allam: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<swarm> I am trying to play a commercial DVD and it is saying I do not have permission - any ideas what could cause that? I googled it
<crdlb> devkid: what video card do you have?
<Task1> yeah... I hit the ctrl alt f2 and it came up
<_starryeyedboy_> Ashfire908 - me not too sure how come it stopped working. did it just stop after a reboot?
<Ashfire908> _starryeyedboy_, out of the blue.
<Task1> now I hit startx   and it went out of HZ range for my monitor... so I gotta go read that link you game me
<devkid> crdlb, ati radeon 9600 xt
<crdlb> devkid: which driver are you using?
<devkid> fglrx
<rkj> Hello, I'm trying to get dual monitors to work.  I have modified xorg.conf, hopefully correctly - now is there some command I need to issue to restart it, or do I need to reboot, or what?
<swarm> rkj: ctrl+alt+bksp
<gunja> Oh yeah as part of rkj's post how you easily restart x without doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<gunja> ahhh cool thanks swarm. I tried that, and didn't always seem to work
<nickrud> gunja, ctl-alt-backspace
<devkid> crdlb, its the driver from ubuntu's 'restricted drivers'
<niuq> i've just installed ubuntu over a toshiba satellite a 105, the sound it doesnt seems to work, any help troubleshooting this, would be welcome
<gunja> or maybe that was me dodgy xorg.conf :(
<crdlb> devkid: you need to install xserver-xgl then
<SlimG> Is ntfs-3g installed out-of-box in 7.10 with writesupport enabled as default?
<nickrud> Task1, what video card?
<swarm> gunja, what vidcard u using?
<gunja> swarm: intel
<gunja> GMA965/X3100
<swarm> hmm. i don't have much experience there
<Task1> ati radeon 1600
<swarm> i use SLI 8800GTX's
<Abyssal> hi can someone recommend me a programme with which i can make screenshots almost as comfortable as with printkey?
<gunja> swarm: yeah seems a lot of problems with em, but I WILL GET IT WORKING! I will....
<swarm> hehe ;)
<devkid> crdlb, does xgl support 3d acceleration?
<swarm> using twinview?
<gunja> main problem is making sure x starts and ignores DCC/EDID
<swarm> its a program
<gunja> but no expert in X, not really used it, cli man me
<swarm> I am trying to play a commercial DVD and it is saying I do not have permission - any ideas what could cause that? I googled it
<_starryeyedboy_> Ashfire908, well, if ur on a clean system.. u might wanna do a reinstall? or if u have a live cd - u could run from the live cd just to see if ur sound/speakers etc is actually working
<nickrud> Task, start by running    sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg  , find the line with "ati" , change to "fglrx"  and save, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Task1> ok will do one sec
<deepfreez> ! prism54
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism54 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> devkid: you'll lose direct rendering (although there's a workaround for that to let you run apps on the regular X server)
<deepfreez> uff
<Abyssal> hi can someone recommend me a programme with which i can make screenshots almost as comfortable as with printkey?
<swarm> gunja: maybe you have seen this, maybe you havn't: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<_starryeyedboy_> Ashfire908, sorry. i can't really think of anything else. probably after the live cd, u can at least confirm that ur sound system is working =p i hope
<crushin_> niuq this works for 105 too>> http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubuntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/
<devkid> crdlb, what kind of workaround?
<gunja> swarm: No not seen that, but it's not actualyl dual screen Im after
<gunja> swarm: One screen will do for the moment (A 40inch Samsung LCD.... Yummy...)
<swarm> haha. i'v got 3 24in samsungs ;)
<crdlb> devkid: you can run DISPLAY=:0 myawesomegame
<Abyssal> i need a screenshot programme which is able to make more screenshots than  just of the full screen or of particular windows only.
<gunja> Are modes just aliases, i.e. I can call it whatever I want?
<swarm> dunno
<devkid> does it mean, that i have to start to x servers? one xorg and one xgl?
<Ashfire908> _starryeyedboy_, no this is not a fresh install and my speakers are fine
<swarm> nvidia has their own tool that does it all for me. lol ;)
<Task1> nickrud  there isnt anything in sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg
<Abyssal> i need a screenshot programme which is able to make more screenshots than  just of the full screen or of particular windows only.
<nickrud> Task1, doh. xorg.conf
<Task1> I tried that too
<Task1> sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> devkid: that will happen anyway. It's how Xgl works
<devkid> crdlb, thx, i'll try it
<nickrud> Task1, seriously?  Did you get the server install disk?
<crdlb> devkid: you could also disable the restricted driver and use AIGLX
<_starryeyedboy_> Ashfire908, that's interesting. no.. i have no idea why. maybe run a search with ur comp model and "no sound" in the forums?
<Task1> Ummm I got the desktop disck
<Task1> disk*
<chazco> Does anyone know if its possible to sync a PocketPc with XP in VirtualBox on Ubuntu 7.10 (given up on syncing with Ubuntu itself)?
<crdlb> devkid: but that's no good if you're a gamer
<Task1> I need server disk?
<_starryeyedboy_> Ashfire908, it could just be that somehow the soundcard was just disabled
<budluva> gunja, sorry had to take a phone call
<Ashfire908> the soundcard is fine.
<_starryeyedboy_> hm...........
<Ashfire908> it's ubuntu.
<_starryeyedboy_> =D
<nickrud> Task1,  no, no.  It's really odd, that you don't have the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Abyssal> i need a screenshot programme which is able to make more screenshots than  just of the full screen or of particular windows only.
<Task1> :(
<nickrud> Task1, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Flare183> I need a home designer program for linux any suggestions?
<Task1> kk
<crushin_> abyssal your probably going to need to look online for that
<crushin_>  thats not on topic
<swarm> I am trying to play a commercial DVD and it is saying I do not have permission - any ideas what could cause that? I googled it
<nickrud> Task1, that will create a default xorg.conf
<Abyssal> crushin_:  you are right. probably.
<budluva> gunja, ya that was pasted from dmesg and i plug it in and unplug over and over and its the same messages, no /dev/sbX or anything
<Flare183> !dvd | swarm
<ubotu> swarm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<swarm> I have those installed, Flare
<devkid> crdlb, is it possible to write a little script that switches between the fglx and the ati driver and restarts the x-server afterwards?
<swarm> do I have to reboot after install?
<nickrud> Abyssal, just do a full screen shot, then crop it in gthumb or gimp
<crushin_> swarm no
<swarm> didn't think so
<swarm> hmm.. something not working right then
<crushin_> swarm what player?>
<swarm> totem
<fever> hi
<Abyssal> nickrud: that is uncomfortable. :-)
<crushin_>  swarm sudo apt-get install vlc     see if it will play
<Task1> says warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup /etc/x11.conf.20071229152811
<gunja> budluva: Well all I can recommend then is something along the lines of chaging the jumper on the drive, and trying again. I think my help has come to an end :)
<Abyssal> nickrud: i know that this is possible but it takes to long if i want to do more.
<crdlb> devkid: I guess you could, although it's much easier to just reboot when switching
<fever> i am checking a parameter against a file using grep but its bringing back all the words from the file not matching with -v rather than the parameter... what option should i use ?
<swarm> says there is no plugin
<devkid> k
<crushin_> looks to the room .. do you need a plugin for vlc ?
<jgoo> Hi guys, #devede doesn't exist... so I will ask here - does the 'disk usage' even work? Only changing bit rate changes the estimate, changing the frame size doesn't!! :s
<jgoo> crushin_: I don't. I support vlc natively through my optical sensors
<Lagginator> hello
<crushin_> nodz at jgoo
<Task1> nickrud  you see the ourput?
<Task1> output*
<Task1> says warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup /etc/x11.conf.20071229152811
<nickrud> Task1, thats good, says you have an xorg.conf.     sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <--make sure no typos
<Delvien_> When I "modeprobe ndiswrapper" i get a segmentation fault, anyone able to assist?
<jgoo> can someone fire up DeVeDe and see if disk usage means anything? It says 101% but I don't believe it as last time it said close to 100% but the DVD was about 60% written (the iso size)...
<swarm> jgoo: I noticed it was a bit off when I was using it the other day too...
<swarm> I didn't look too far into it though
<xal2> Hi
<Task1> wow.... I think I am a dumb ummm you know what
<Lagginator> Ubuntu has been partitioning my hard drive for teh last six hours, is that a problem?
<Task1> Caps counts for linux?
<nickrud> Task1, absolutely :)
<Task1> nickrud   My bad I didnt know
<Task1> :-/
<swarm> Lagginator: I would say yes, that is a problem
<Laja> I'm having a problem with the Ubuntu 7.10 live cd, could somebody help me?
<Lagginator> swarm: Would it change anything if I told you it took about three hours to load the partitioner thingy?
<swarm> Lagginator: Really old computer?
<swarm> Lagginator: Did you disable cache in bios?
<Lagginator> swarm: kinda, and no
<jgoo> OK, what software would I use to cut the first 2 minutes and last 2 minutes of a video file
<jgoo> ?
<swarm> PC Specs?
<fever> what is the name of that good bash channel
<matkix> Anyone know of a remote os reload solution using pxe boot?
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone seen any sound problems with .wmvs in totem? w32codecs are installed.
<nickrud> Task1, don't sweat it
<Lagginator> swarm: uhh... athalon 32bit I think its 2 Ghz, and like 128 MB RAM
<Laja> Everytime I try to run it gets to the ubuntu splash screen and seems to be loading but then just goes to busybox
<Task1> nickrud   says Ihave a generic video card... no ATI
<swarm> Lagginator: The installer requires 124mb of ram itself - you do the math
<nickrud> Task1, yes, change vesa to fglrx then
<swarm> use the alternative install CD so it doesn't have to load graphical enviorment
<Lagginator> swarm: heh, ok. thank you
<Ulisse`Caffe`> ! server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Task1> ok now save and restart?
<extracted> any good programs to handle .wma  files ?
<nickrud> Task1, yes.
<Laja> I'd like to use the graphical environment though
<Abyssal> nickrud: could not find a appropriate programme.
<Abyssal> any others who also make screenshots from time to time.
<Task1> I see the monitor... says vert  50-160 and horiz 30-70   ... my monitor only goes upto 60 hz
<Task1> do I leave that?
<whynotsteff> please program for instant messages like pidgin with web cam ?
<Abyssal> i need one with which i can define the edges with my mouse.
<swarm> GIMP does that, doesn't it?
<extracted> is there any good music players that support .wma ?
<nickrud> Abyssal, not sure of one either. I know there are more, just not their names. Try searching on freshmeat.net for names of apps, then check the repos for them
<swarm> extracted: we heard you.
<swarm> If someone knows - they will answere
<extracted> how do i know that you heard me ?
<swarm> I just told you I did :)
<user3243> lol
<extracted> no one said any thing so i figured my text was lost
<swarm> I was saying something.
<Mr_Sonoma> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<extracted> you must live really close to me to hear me cussing :p\
<jgoo> Abyssai, you could write one in Java
<nickrud> swarm, screenshots from gimp? interesting
<swarm> It wasn't a reprimand :)
<user3243> this room would be at at most half the capacity it is in right now, if, and only if, ubuntu users read documentation
<swarm> I am your neighbor, extracted
<michael_the_choi> back.
<whynotsteff> please program for instant messages like pidgin with web cam ?
<matkix> Anyone know of a remote os reload solution using pxe boot?
<whynotsteff> please program for instant messages like pidgin with web cam ?
<whynotsteff> please program for instant messages like pidgin with web cam ?
<extracted> quit letting your dogs eat my trash !
<user3243> pidgin = no webcam
<user3243> use gyache
<sohail> hey, how can I reinstall an application including overwriting its configuration files?
<nickrud> Abyssal, gimp does that, File->Acquire->Screenshot
<user3243> or kopete (if you're using kde, or dont mind loading kde libraries)
<user3243> sohail i think if in synaptic you do "mark for complete removal" and then reinstall it you'll acheive that goal
<whynotsteff> where i find gycahe ?
<sohail> user3243, I thought so as well, but it didn't
<user3243> hold on ill locate the debian file for you
<devkid> i've to another question: is it possible to set the sensibility and the acceleration different on two different mice?
<swarm> Abyssal: did my solution work for you? :)
<Task1> nickrud... I hear it starting lol .... but monitor is out of range
<user3243> sohail hmm, i dont know then
<Task1> I see the monitor... says vert  50-160 and horiz 30-70   ... my monitor only goes upto 60 hz
<Task1> do I change that part?
<whynotsteff> where i find gycahe ?
<jgoo> Abyssal: if you want the screenshot to happen at the same place, over a period of time, write an app that takes five arguments, x, y, width, height, seconds... just use screencapture and crop it to the size you want and serialize it to a jpg file or a quicktime mov
<nickrud> !fixres | Task1, now you need it
<ubotu> Task1, now you need it: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whynotsteff> where i find gycahe ?
<_starryeyedboy_> add/remove programs?
<user3243> whynotsteff you are using gutsy correct?
 * Jan` wonders if ubotu's advice can assist with a "no display at all" problem
<InGunsWeTrust> I am having a problem getting my Cedega Gaming engine to work under Gutsy. I pass every test except Direct Rendering. I read somewhere to check glxinfo for what my renderer string is and if it says "Indirect" at the end I have some configuration to do. However when I do glxinfo my renderer string is not indirect it shows my intel card directly.
<InGunsWeTrust> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<InGunsWeTrust> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017
<InGunsWeTrust> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1
<at0myx> hello.  i am having problems with getting gdesklets to work with lmsensors. can anybody help?
<nickrud> Jan`, depends on the reason
<Task1> ok thanks nickrud
<Abyssal> swarm: which solution of yours?
<Laja> I found this on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639854&highlight=busybox but the command Pumalite recommended (modprobe piix) did not work
<swarm> the GIMP one
<user3243> whynotsteff nevermind, just download and install this (it should open with gdebi package installer) http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=158490&use_mirror=internap&filename=gyachi-blowfish-plugin_1.1.0-1_i386_gutsy.deb&47746945
<Jan`> nickrud: Pretty simple, really - the default resolution seems to be one that the display (an HD LCD TV) doesn't support ("PC-VGA: Out of Range")
<swarm> GIMP can select a region and screenshot it
<nickrud> Jan`, probably true. If you know the horizontal sync and vertical refresh of your tv , then that fixres link tells you how to apply them
<user3243> howcome installing from source never seems to wokr
<nickrud> Jan`, although another guy was just here with problems with his hd tv, more than just those rates
<Jan`> nickrud: Well, we would, but there's no actual display to work with.
<user3243> i sware every time, sometimes i get as far as intalling all the deps, and then the final file gets ruined
<fever>  i am checking a parameter against a file using grep but its bringing back all the words from the file not matching with -v rather than the parameter... what option should i use ?
<temp00> I resized the ubuntu partition and deleted the swap partition after that and created a new swap partition
<Jan`> And plugging it into a more capable display is... a pain.
<at0myx> LMSENSORS PROBLEM:  all the gdesklets apps tell me that it cant find any sensors but I know I have them. ???
<temp00> now ubuntu is not recognizing the swap partition and is really really slow :(
<nuGzthk> how do i start the msi file for the steam installer with wine?
<user3243> nugzthk did you install wine yet?
<nickrud> Jan`, what kind of video card do you have?
<Abyssal> nickrud: yes. gimp does that. thank you.
<ilian> hello
<temp00> no problem in live cd (the swap partition is active in GNome Part Editor)
<remi> module-assistant doesn't compile pwc, Ideas ??
<Abyssal> swarm: what was your solution?
<nickrud> Abyssal, thank swarm, he brought it up
<user3243> in order to run wine applications you must first install wine
<user3243> in terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<whynotsteff> <user3243>thank you verry match!!!!
<nuGzthk> i installed wine
<user3243> you're welcome whynotsteff
<InGunsWeTrust> how do i change file associations in ubuntu. When I download a torrent with Firefox I want "Open With" to have Deluge in it instead of the default bittorrent protocol
<Abyssal> jgoo: writing an app is to difficult for me.
<Abyssal> swarm: thank you.
<nuGzthk> but when i click on the msi file nothing comes up
<user3243> nugzthk, wine is not so reliable that you can just run anything, you'll really need some luck getting something like steam, and all its applications, to run
<user3243> though its always worth a try
<nickrud> InGunsWeTrust, right click the torrent file, select properties, and in the dialog window select open with tab. Move the radio button
<dcesiel_> yo guys if i've changed my ssh port to say 35000 how do I format the ssh command so that I can connect with the new port setting instead of the default 22?
<user3243> is there something other than an msi? perhaps an exe?
<JordiGH> Debian recommends using aptitude. Ubuntu recommends apt-get. I actually have gotten used to aptitude and enjoy it. Is there any reason not to use it as a replacement?
<Shel_> I am having trouble with power management with gutsy, it doesn't hibernate, standby, or turn off monitor, and if I tell it to hibernate etc. I have to reboot...any ideas?
<nickrud> JordiGH, none whatsoever
<chazco> Does anyone know how to use bluetooth serial ports in Gusty?
<Flare183> if anybody needs me i'm still here
<user3243> Nugzthk, you have fios, you lucky bastard
<temp00> can anyone please help ?
<xal2> Is there an alternative to wallpapoz to have different wallpapers for each workspace?
<user3243> what are you on, 15 down 5 up ?
<xal2> I don't like the wait time to switch wallpapers when switching workspaces with wallpapoz
<JordiGH> nickrud: Thanks.
<user3243> i bet you downloaded ubuntu in like 3 minutes
<tan__> does anyone know how to start winbind service in samba?
<tan__> i got the other 2 samba services to run
<dgjones> !aptitude | JordiGH
<ubotu> JordiGH: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<grimeboy> Huh, I've had this weird change recently where if I hold a key down (say backspace) it no longer repeats. Rather I have to jab it many times.
<user3243> hmm, i have never used anything other than apt-get, but i really like it, its flawless as far as im concerned
<InGunsWeTrust> Thanks nickrud worked like a charm
<at0myx> how do I get help in this channel?
<qaldune> hi
<user3243> at0myx by asking a question
<JordiGH> aptitude rewrote a lot of libapt algorithms, though. Particularly the conflict resolution algorithms, which are rewritten from scratch. In that sense, I consider it more than just another frontend.
<nickrud> InGunsWeTrust, would be nice if there was a central place to change them all, though
<at0myx> I tried about 3 times
<user3243> its encouraged to not ask to ask questions here
<InGunsWeTrust> it would be very nice actually
<grimeboy> But in 'Keyboard Preferences' I've got the right box ticked.
<user3243> i will try to answer your question then, at0myx
<at0myx> gdesklets keeps telling me lm-sensors cant find sensors but I know I have them
<at0myx> so Im kind of stuck
<xal2> Is there a way to have different wallpapers for each workspace?
<InGunsWeTrust> Properties is a bit of an odd place to have that sort of thing, If there were a central place I think people could find it easier
<user3243> at0myx gdesklets never worked for me, so i doubt i can help you with that
<user3243> i would google that error
<at0myx> hmmm.  any other apps you of?
<at0myx> the panel applets dont work either btw
<crushin_> google rarely worx . to many variables
<user3243> at0myx i really liked avant window manager, for docker eye candy
<user3243> its like osx's docker
<noone> yo
<Greevous> I'm not understanding how to manage users with the "Users and Groups" in System>Administration. Is there a command-line alternative?
<extracted> so that link i followed on how to install restricted extras really didnt do any thing for me
<qaldune> how do i fix the issue on 2.6.22 upgrade on gutsy 64bit?? it keeps saying that there was an error at the postinst hook script
<at0myx> and that has worked fine for u
<qaldune> is there a solution?
<at0myx> checking temperatures and all that?
<user3243> yes i just installed it with synaptic, then i ran it, and it worked
<user3243> no it doesnt check temperatures
<user3243> its just a docker
<nickrud> Greevous, adduser addgroup deluser delgroup useradd and groupadd and friends
<whynotsteff> i download gyachi but i don't find on applications! where i look for him ?
<at0myx> oh.  well thats what I really would want to work.
<user3243> whynotsteff in terminal type gyachi
<user3243> it will run
<crushin_> extracted please state the issue
<nickrud> qaldune, put the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<whynotsteff> ok
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know if Civ 4 for mac easily runs on Ubuntu. Seeing as mac is practically linux under the hood
<extracted> I am just looking for a good media player besides mplayer, that i can que up a lot of songs  and its got to support .wma files. I dont need restricted extras for that
<qaldune> ok nickrud
<InGunsWeTrust> Because I got IE for mac to just install on ubuntu haha
<user3243> whynotsteff, allthough gyachi has webcam support, linux is known for having trouble with webcam drivers. you may or may not be able to use your webcam at all
<the_bull> hello all
<at0myx> nickrud:  can you help me with a lm-sensors problem?
<chaddy> hi the_bull
<user3243> ingunswetrust, what version?!
<user3243> ie7?!
<crushin_> extracted sudo apt-get install vlc
<karolos> does anybody knows any command making beep in the console?
<InGunsWeTrust> extracted: I use amarok and I love it it has great organizational features and does CD covers a must for me. Banshee is another popular one
<the_bull> i need suggestion.... i need to learn another oop... i hv two choice 1. Ruby 2.Python...what do you say? which one should i learn first?
<user3243> crushin_ when you installed vlc, did it work?
<crushin_> yes
<crushin_>  perfectly
<nickrud> at0myx, I don't know anything about lm-sensors ; but /usr/share/doc/lm-sensors probably has some pointers
<LjL> !info beep | karolos
<whynotsteff> ok
<ubotu> karolos: beep: advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-19 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<user3243> personally i have to add the official VLC repositories for VLC to install properly
<InGunsWeTrust> user3243: IE6
<chaddy> the_bull: I'd say python
<extracted> thanks
<at0myx> ok. thx
<crushin_>  user3243  good info ..what distro?
<user3243> oh, ok ies4linux does that too. i would like to have ie7 running on here, for kicks
<the_bull> chaddy, why python?
<Greevous> nickrud: "friends" was not a command that was recognized. How can I view all pertinent information about my users? Is there a -l option for a command?
<InGunsWeTrust> I only did IE6 for kicks too haha
<user3243> mint linux, (its basicly ubuntu, just with a few extras here and there)
<chaddy> because I got a copy of Learning Python for my Christmas and it looks good
<whynotsteff> but say  in terminal bash command not found !
<pedrinhio> hud what means; thanks
<teddy233> does anyone know how to set up dhcp so that if computer from vlan 10.0.1.0 request ip, it will get a 10.0.1.0 ip... or if computer from vlan 10.0.2.0 request, it will get a .2.0 ip ??
<crushin_>  ty user3243
<chaddy> seem to be more Python things than Ruby things, too
<qaldune> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50009/
<chaddy> but that is just a chance observation
<nickrud> Greevous, ah, friends was just a place holder for other commands, the first ones would have pointed you at the rest.  groups <usrname> tells you about the groups for that user
<toto> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<user3243> infact it really is ubuntu, it is compatible with all ubuntu repositories. it's aimed at, believe it or not, making ubuntu even easier
<toto> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<the_bull> chaddy, cannot get your last point.."seem to be more python thing..."
<teddy233> i have nearly 100 vlans in the 10.0.0.0 range and 1 dhcp server that needs to assign ips based on where the request came from
<pedrinhio> i have a fail massage in ubuntu ahud or had what is thatl;
<toto> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chaddy> the_bull: I hear dive into python is a good choice if you have experience programming
<qaldune> nickrud there is some spanish inbetween but basically what i'm doing is running sudo apt-get upgrade, and it tries to upgrade the kernel
<Ttech> I need help for Gnome Launch Box is there a place where I can get help
<the_bull> chaddy, yes, i am a developer
<extracted> Thanks for the help btw,
<nickrud> qaldune, run sudo  update-grub
<chaddy> as I said, the_bull, it's a chance observation, I may just be seeing more Python because I am attracted to it
<pedrinhio> i have a fail massage in ubuntu ahud or had what is thatl;
<pedrinhio> i have a fail massage in ubuntu a hud or had what is thatl;
<chaddy> ;-)
<nickrud> qaldune, I do not like that error ;((
<qaldune> nickrud: [: 25: ==: unexpected operator  \\\ exec: 25: -a: not found
<qaldune> that's what i get
<user3243> i tried to remove python from ubuntu, well i did, that didnt work out too well
<the_bull> chaddy, got your point.
<chaddy> the_bull: you could test the waters in #python and #ruby
<qaldune> user3243 why would you remove python??
<chaddy> see which sways you most
<Greevous> nickrud: okay, so is there a man page that I can read to learn about managing users and groups?
<user3243> qaldune, to lighten up the ubuntu weight
<qaldune> greevous: man addgroup
<lukasz> well my problems wen't away again :)
<user3243> i remove all kinds of stuff, then see how things work. if they dont work i restore my backup with partimage
<pedrinhio> and i cant open hardware information..
<fever> heres my code
<pedrinhio> i have a fail massage in ubuntu a hud or had what is thatl;and i cant open hardware information..
<user3243> i repeat the process until i essentially have an "ubuntu lite" that is up to date
<fever> #!/bin/sh
<fever> #task 16
<fever> wordlist=worddb # the word database
<fever> echo "Please enter text to be spell checked"
<fever> read text # saves text as $text to be spell checked
<fever> echo "Checking text for spelling errors"
<fever> sleep 1s # pause for 1s
<chaddy> I'm only taking the first steps with programming, from what I hear you should go where your heart leads you, language-wise
<fever> echo "....."
<astro76> user3243, #1, how does python "weigh" ubuntu down, #2, python is being used for many, many programs nowadays, so it's a lost cause
<nuGzthk> how do i install an invidia driver? nothing happens when i click on the installer and i have wine updated
<Cpudan80> !paste | fever
<ubotu> fever: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<qaldune> user3243 python is a very important component of an ubuntu installation. don't mess with such things you don't know about
<pedrinhio> i have a fail massage in ubuntu a hud or had what is thatl;and i cant open hardware information..
<chaddy> the_bull: what would you recommend as a first language?
<pedrinhio> greek
<lukasz> I have a nx6000 Microsoft webcam and how can i get it to work on linux?
<chaddy> interesting, pedrinhio
<user3243> astro76, it probably doesnt, and i learned that rather quickly
<qaldune> chaddy: imho python is nice
<kitche> nuGzthk: umm you use the restricted driver manager to install nvidia drivers .exe files for drivers won't work on Linux
<whynotsteff> but say  in terminal bash command not found !
<nickrud> qaldune, that is a serious error, one I'm not qualified to fix.  I would file a bug against update-grub at bugs.launchpad.net
<qaldune> nickrud any idea?
<pedrinhio> yes
<the_bull> chaddy, i don`t know actually...i am really confused abt this issue... :(
<astro76> user3243, ah ;)
<pedrinhio> and i new
<user3243> qaldune, i will mess with what i please, because i have a byte for byte backup with partimage
<user3243> i restore a backup in under 3 minutes
<nickrud> qaldune, maybe look at update-grub first there, see if it's reported
<whynotsteff>  sorry i'm new ubuntu (linux) user!!!!!!1
<pedrinhio> i realy like ubuntu i ve read much about it
<crushin_> user3243,  if you want a true lite ubuntu distro . instaed of all that stuff ./ dl fluxbuntu
<user3243> what is wrong whynotsteff?
<pedrinhio> so my prob....
<pedrinhio> i have a fail massage in ubuntu a hud or had what is thatl;and i cant open hardware information..
<user3243> crushin_ thank you
<pedrinhio> that
<whynotsteff>  in terminal bash command not found !
<lukasz> I got music sound and graphics  installed  works great pedrinhio :)
<Flaim> my question: on ubuntu server, when I run dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config, and go through all the options, at the end it says "group mail was not found"
<LjL> [21:58:53] <fever> http://rafb.net/p/HbmiY575.html
<nickrud> qaldune, paste the complete error you gave me on the pastebin
<phenom> Learn Perl first, "Learning Perl, Oreilly". :)
<InGunsWeTrust> Does anybody know of a very good program to manage taking still photos with a webcam. My webcam driver works because I got a command line ap to do it but I really want to be able to see what Im taking a picture of before I shoot it haha
<nickrud> qaldune, in the bug report, that is
<kitche> pedrinhio: means it can't get hardware information most likely from hal hardware manager or whatever it's called
<qaldune> ok nickrud i'll do it
<chaddy> pedrinhio: if you can give the error message as it appears, that would help
<qaldune> thanks for your help nickrud
<the_bull> is there anyone who can help us regarding Python+Ruby?
<pedrinhio> i ts diff for me i think...
<lukasz> You guys should really update add/remove programs :p
<crushin_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<user3243> whynotsteff in terminal you typed "gyachi" and it said "command bash not found"?
<lukasz> thnx crushin
<whynotsteff> yes
<chaddy> the_bull: /join #python,#ruby
<chaddy> ;-)
<crushin_>  :) lukas2
<pedrinhio> yes i ll be back to see it  isee it when i start the pc...
<nickrud> Greevous, back to you :) A sec, I'll find you a tutorial
<pedrinhio> sorry for a min...
<user3243> try gyache
<Greevous> nickrud: thank you
<Scrape> Is there a good way to "print" into an existing PDF file in linux? ie, suppose I have a 2 PDF files, 1 page each, and I want to overlay one onto the other?
<chaddy> ok, Perlboy, no worries
<whynotsteff> ok
<Arelis> Hi all. Is it safe to install xubuntu-desktop? will it override anything? Can i still have a clean ubuntu install afterwards?
<Creed> How do I "ipconfig /flushdns" on Ubuntu?
<Laja> When I try to run my Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD instead of going into the OS after the loading screen it goes to busybox and I've tried these steps from this thread I found "At the LiveCD initial boot screen:
<Laja> Select F6 for more options
<Laja> Add the following option to the beginning of the options list:
<Laja> break=top
<Laja> Press enter to start booting
<Laja> Ubuntu will start booting, but kick you out to a command prompt; at the prompt type these two commands:
<Laja> modprobe piix
<chaddy> sorry, Perlboy
<crushin_>  scrape  I think that depends on the printer software . least it does in mine
<Laja> exit
<kitche> Arelis: your login manager might be different but it won't hurt anything
<crushin_> !enter | Laja
<ubotu> Laja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user3243> creed ifconfig wlan0 down, ifconfig wlan0 up, ifconfig wlan0 essid xxxx, dhclient wlan0
<temp00> ?
<user3243> replace wlan0 with whatever your device name is
<Task1> oh boy.... I have a usb Razor copperhead mouse and ummm no other mouse... its gonna be fun trying to install the drivers for that... any ideas the easiest way?
<user3243> wait no thats iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxx
<whynotsteff> bash: gyache: command not found
<Creed> user3243, Im a wired user
<Arelis> kitche: and i can still remove it, and get the splash back?
<user3243> oh, then its even easier
<Flaim> my question: on ubuntu server, when I run dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config, and go through all the options, at the end it says "group mail was not found"
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know if paint is easy to wine lmao.
<LjL> Scrape: perhaps pdftk or pdfjam can do it
<user3243> ifconfig eth0 down, ifconfig eth0 up, dhclient eth0
<temp00> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my swap partition after I resized it with GNOME Partition editor
<kitche> Arelis: you will just  have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it will come back if you want gdm
<chaddy> Task1: I'd google "how to <your hardware> ubuntu" first
<Creed> user3243, do I have to do dhconfig if I have a static IP? (its a server box with BIND)?
<user3243> whynotsteff, did gdebi install the gyachi package i linked you to?
<kitche> Creed: nope that's for dynamic ip's
<whynotsteff> yes
<TheEagle> why does a portscan reveal that port 110 (POP3) and 21(FTP) are open? i don't have an FTP Server or Mail Server on the pc?
<tan__> i have a samba question, i can't get telnet 139 to work on my ubuntu samba server, any ideas?
<temp00> anyone?
<tan__> default telnet works
<LjL> temp00: try mkswap /dev/partition
<Creed> user3243, thanks :) /etc/init.d/networking restart worked perfectly
<critt> Why do I hear noise in my speakers when I move my mouse around the screen?
<user3243> you're welcome
<Arelis> Can I access my windows network, USB sticks, and printers in Xubuntu/Xfce?
<LjL> critt: likely because of a pretty lousy integrated soundcard
<lukasz> ok I got an problem
<chaddy> Task1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96291 worth reading through, if your issue is not covered ask there, too
<whynotsteff> Blowfish encryption plugin for gyachi
<kitche> Arelis: yes
<TheEagle> Arelis: Samba?
<user3243> whynotsteff, i dont know why the package you just installed is not starting, or cannot be found
<lukasz> It said cannot connect to /dev/video0
<owlin> How do you install things?
<isaacj87> hi is there any way to view the currently running modules?
<critt> LjL ANy recommendations to fix it?
<LjL> isaacj87: lsmod
<teddy233> I need help setting up a complex dhcp server for nearly 100 vlans
<lukasz> Im on a usb external 2.0 disk
<TheEagle> owlin: apt-get install <package>
<user3243> lukasz, i had that error before, i installed "kopete" and it worked on there
<Arelis> kitche: how?
<owlin> I all ready have the file
<TheEagle> *sudo apt-get install <package>
<LjL> critt: play with the various volume sliders. it's possible that cranking master/pcm up, and cranking the registers down (if any), or vice versa, might help
<lukasz> ok thnx user3243
<lukasz> you saved me lots of time
<lukasz> :)
<critt> ok
<chaddy> lo lonejack
<kitche> Arelis: it pretty much as the same tools as gnome does
<user3243> lukasz you could try installing "cheese" to see if your cam works
<TheEagle> owlin: what are you trying to install?
<user3243> cheese is a great lightweight program to test the v4l2 driver
<Arelis> kitche: And can i remove the programs it installs in one swoop?
<LjL> critt: if you don't see registers, perhaps pastebin the output of "amixer", i can have a look if i see something that looks worth trying
<Fracture> hey,i put my laptop into sleep or hibernate. When i turn it back on from the sleep its screen is at full darkness and i cant brighten it
<ifireball> teddy233: I don't see ho is that any more complicated then setting it up for one vlan
<Creed> How do I make Apache vHost respond to two addresses? (www.domain.com and domain.com spit out the same page)
<whynotsteff> ok thank you again !
<owlin> http://www.garagegames.com/pg/product/view.php?id=29 This game, it has a Linux demo.
<LjL> critt: make also sure you disable MIDI, mic-in and line-in
<crushin_> Arelis,  are those USB ?
<kitche> Arelis: umm maybe but xubuntu-desktop is a meta package you might have to go after the xfce4 package
<LjL> critt: (that is unless you *need* them)
<Flare183> I'm back
<ifireball> teddy233: unless you want the settings stored in LDAP or something
<user3243> sorry i couldn't help you further whynotsteff, you could try installing kopete, that also has webcam support
<kitche> Creed: though DNS
<Arelis> kitche: is Xfce4 complete as in hardware support?
<teddy233> ifireball: i need to assign ips based on where the request came from so the computers in each vlan get proper address
<user3243> just type in terminal sudo apt-get install kopete
<isaacj87> LjL what does the "ls" command do?
<kitche> Arelis: umm if Ubuntu supports your hardware XFCE4 will since Ubuntu is the Operating system
<Creed> kitche, DNS for the domain is handled offsite, do I *have* to host it locally/on the same box as Apache?
<teddy233> info coming in on 1 NIC
<critt> LjL I do Have a On Board sound card. Im currently using sb512. Should I try to enable the onboard first?
<whynotsteff> ok thank
<ifireball> teddy233: and in what terms do you define that "where" ?
<Arelis> kitche: will they appear on the desktop?
<user3243> kitche that is the general idea
<LjL> isaacj87: uhm, list... just like in the normal "ls" command to list directory contents
<wraund> !DVD | wraund
<user3243> but stranger things have hpapened
<teddy233> ifireball may i pm you so i dont miss anything you say ?
<isaacj87> LjL ah thanks
<LjL> critt, the SB should be much better i think. you could also try moving it to another PCI slot, further from the CPU
<xal2> Is it possible to only show certain mounts on the desktop?
<kitche> Creed: no you just have to set the dns you *can* do it with a .htaccess file as well if you wish
<TheEagle> Owlin: have you downloaded a rpm?
<ifireball> teddy233: ok
<critt> ahh ok
<bitmonk> Creed: you only need to add a ServerAlias for the additional name(s)
<pedrinhio> so gyus good afternoon
<chaddy> hi pedrinhio
<Flare183> Ljl: any word on the next Concil Meeting?
<pedrinhio> my error massege in my ubuntu is failed to initialize HAL
<lukasz> devices seem to load long hmm
<LjL> Flare183, that's not quite IT... anyway, not that i know about
<Laja> does anybody know how to get ubuntu 7.1 live cd to boot into the desktop environment instead of the busybox? I know it's suposed to boot into it by default but mine keeps going to this busybox instead i've tried something from a post i found but the cmd this person said didn't work "modprobe piix"
<Creed> bitmonk, ah thanks. Any idea why Apache is spitting out the default site rather than the one I configured?
<Flare183> ok
<Led-Hed> I'm new to Ubuntu, and have just installed Ubuntu Server 7.10.  It seems the by default a C Compiler isnt installed.  What is the name of the package for the C compiler?
<lukasz> im gonna reboot
<Flare183> Led-Hed: gcc
<ompaul> Led-Hed, build-essential
<dutch> hey all
<ompaul> Led-Hed, build-essential contains all you want with libs etc
<Led-Hed> Thanks
<karl> hey folks..
<Arelis> kitche: is Xfce4 complete as in hardware support?
<bitmonk> Creed: paste your vhost to pastebin.com or something for me, pls
<Arelis> err
<chaddy> hey karl
<pedrinhio> my error massege in my ubuntu is failed to initialize HAL . and second is tha i cant see harware information.... plz help....
<kitche> Led-Hed: it's isntalled by default but you need the other dev files build-essential will install them
<Arelis> i mean
<dutch> ive got a quick question...
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Arelis> kitche: Does it appear on the desktop?
<karl> chaddy - hi :)
<Task1> omg... I am so depressed.... My radeon Card 1600 isnt supported?!?!   Now will my graphics suck in gameS?
<dutch> i run ubuntu on a DVR i have here at home, and
<kitche> Arelis: yes your USB should show up on the desktop
<ompaul> Led-Hed, however you might find that packages exist for whatever you are trying to do
<Led-Hed> ok, build-essential it is.  Thanks
<karl> <--new to linux/ubuntu
<nickrud> Greevous, I'm not having much luck finding a tutorial that actually explains it all; myself I just ended up reading man adduser , useradd , userdel . They point to other man pages . Probably the best docs available, unless you buy a Unix admin book
<Arelis> kitche: should i install xubuntu-desktop or xfce4?
<pedrinhio> my error massege in my ubuntu is failed to initialize HAL . and second is tha i cant see harware information.... plz help....
<Creed> bitmonk, http://pastebin.ca/837681
<Led-Hed> ompaul, this program I prefer to compile my own.  THanks though.
<karl> is this channel used for generic help? (I tried /list earlier, but it seemed to crash my poo pc)
<igcek> hello, my problem is with installing linux on my machine, whole installation works fine till it tries to get to grub, then on the whole screen writes grub... and thats where it stops... can anybody help?
<alexk> hey guys. i'm trying to print a pdf to a network printer (LaserJet2100 via samba), and it takes 5mins per page or more... any idea what could be wrong?
<chaddy> pedrinhio: try googling "problem <your error message> ubuntu"
<kitche> Arelis: xfce4 if you just want xfce4 sicne xubuntu-desktop will install a whole lot more then what you want probably
<chaddy> you should find a forum where it is discussed
<bitmonk> Creed: from <VirtualHost> to </VirtualHost> pls :)
<ompaul> Led-Hed, be cautious of lib conflicts :)
<critt> LjL here is the paste of amixer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50013/
<ompaul> !checkinstall | Led-Hed
<ubotu> Led-Hed: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<pedrinhio> my error massege in my ubuntu is"""" failed to initialize HAL """. and second is tha i cant see harware information.... plz help....
<pedrinhio> my error massege in my ubuntu is"""" failed to initialize HAL """. and second is tha i cant see harware information.... plz help....
<Led-Hed> ompaul, thanks and noted
<bitmonk> also, Creed, do you have a NameVirtualHost statement?  I'd like to see that, too, and if you don't, I can help you set one up.
<karl> forum... or chatroom - or either?
<Tilllinux> alexk: I'm experiencing the same problem
<arooni> how can i make sure dyndns always has my most up to date IP address?  there was a client for winxp i used to use that doesnt work for linux
<carnage__> can please anyone tell me why my scren blacks out after aprox 10 min and how can I fix that?I stopped  gnome-screensaver and power manager!
<chaddy> pedrinhio: please don't repeat your question so often
<pedrinhio> ok
<LjL> !repeat | pedrinhio
<ompaul> !repeat | pedrinhio
<ubotu> pedrinhio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> !repeat
<nickrud> carnage__, did you run the   xset -dpms   ?
<carnage__> yes
<pedrinhio> ok paul sorry
<ompaul> np
<carnage__> no succes
<chaddy> pedrinhio: see above about where to look for answers
<nickrud> hm. That should turn off anything
<javi> hola
<Creed> bitmonk, Im using webmin and using the defaults it uses heh I think it stores each vhost in a seperate file, not all in httpd.conf
<javi> alguien en español?
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !es | javi
<ubotu> javi: please see above
<javi> ok, thanks
<carnage__> witch a clean installation the problem is the same
<bitmonk> Creed: that's ok, i still need to see it all. the missing parts are the most important. ;)
<Ashfire908> karl: yes. this is the main ubuntu help channel
<alexk> Tilllinux, yeah i've googled and it seems we're not alone, but I can't find a solution!
<karl> thanks ashfire908
<bitmonk> Creed, look in /etc/httpd/conf and maybe /etc/httpd/conf.d
<carnage__> arent' you guys having the same problem when watching video?
<Abyssal> can someone watch the video and tell me if this is a real ubuntu linux running? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ if yes how do i make mine look so cool?
<Abyssal> can someone watch the video and tell me if this is a real ubuntu linux running? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ if yes how do i make mine look so cool?
<Greevous> nickrud: okay, thanks. But in your opinion, is it easier to manage from the GUI instead of the command line?
<LjL> critt: don't see much worth tweaking
<Tilllinux> oh, I got one: print a pdf file, send an email containing the pdf file, walk to the other pc with the printer and print :D
<kitche> !repeat | Abyssal
<ubotu> Abyssal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lnknpk04> Afternoon folks
<critt> ok thanks will try to move snd card
<ere4si> carnage__, I use vlc 'cause you can disable that in its' settings
<chaddy> hi lnknpk04
<carnage__> realy
<toto> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carnage__> i'll try it thanks
<nickrud> Greevous, unless you plan on doing something special, like creating a group work directory, the gui  will do just about everything you need
<Flare183> !compiz | Abyssal
<ubotu> Abyssal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<utibor> jo estet!
<Greevous> nickrud: yeah, nothing special. But when I look at the properties for each group, even my own group, my name is never checked.
<lnknpk04> I bought a Logitech Orbit AF so I can video chat with my wife when I'm away for work.  I can only get video to come up in ekiga but nothing comes up in Skype 2
<karl> i've tried doing a /list but it seems to crash me. could you suggest a specific channel for help with watching media (genuine DVD won't play in totem movie player), Ashfire908
<lukasz> whenever I have my webca hooked up kopete configuration loads or it doesn't load at all
<Creed> bitmonk, how do I use cat to output the contents of multiple files into one? So I can cat all my vhosts (3) into one file.
<lnknpk04> Any ideas?
<Flare183> lnknpk04: different protocal
<Greevous> nickrud: and when I look at root's privileges, he's got nothing...
<carnage__> but is there any why to stop the OS stop that?
<bitmonk> Creed: cat file file file file file > outfile
<yaya> ck yaya
<nickrud> Greevous, groups <yourname> will tell all, and root needs no group privs, he's god
<pedrinhio> my error massege in my ubuntu is"""" failed to initialize HAL """. and second is tha i cant see harware information.... plz help....
<bitmonk> also, i need the NameVirtualHost line.
<Creed> bitmonk, ah its that easy? lol wow alright, give me a second
<alexk> Tilllinux, heh yeah, but i'd like a nice solution
<lukasz> atm kopete seems to be crashed
<Flare183> !repeat | pedrinhio
<ubotu> pedrinhio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lnknpk04> Flare183, I'm just using the "Test" feature
<lnknpk04> Not making any calls yet
<Flare183> lnknpk04: no matter same difference if you want skype then look
<karl> tell ya what, i've used linux (very, little) previously, and this has to be the nicest GUI i've seen on it
<pedrinhio> sorry but i m goig crazy with this.....
<Greevous> nickrud: when I run groups <dan>, I get -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Flare183> !skype | lnknpk04
<ubotu> lnknpk04: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jarrod__> anyone use google desktop w/ ubuntu? id like you hear of any opinions.
<dutch> hey all. quick question: does anyone else not have functioning s-video output with their free ati drivers?
<user3243> what is a good gui based web editor for linux, one that is sort of like adobe golive, or dreamwaver. ?
<Creed> bitmonk, http://t1.aschen.net/vhosts.txt
<Flare183> jarrod__: yes
<Flare183> !best | user3243
<ubotu> user3243: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<lnknpk04> Flare183, Not sure if this is the stuff I read earlier, but I'll check them out.  Thx
<david__> is this a good forum to ask server related questions?
<nickrud> Greevous, groups dan  (the <> are markers indicating variable, you 'll see it often here)
<Ashfire908> karl, you can either install the correct gstreamer package, or get the dvd, mp3, java, falsh, microsoft fonts, etc by installing "ubuntu restricted extras" in add/remove programs (you will need to change "show:" to "all available programs")
<lukasz> I use google.com/linix jarrod_
<Flare183> user3243: but bluefish
<pc_> zit nu 2 dagen met ubuntu te werken er zit zoveel mogelijk heden in dat je er wel een cursus voor kan volgen
<user3243> hahaha
<Flare183> lnknpk04: ok
<lukasz> oops
<user3243> thanks
<Flare183> user3243: np
<karl> Ashfire908: , may i pvt pls - so i can follow your advice a little easier?
<Eroick> ok, Gutsy wont install. Some kernel problem which results in the error "PCI: Cannot allocate resource..." resulting in a full lockup. Fiesty worked fine. Accoring to bug reports, it seems to be caused by a kernel bug. So, should I go back to LTS or should I get a nightly build of Hardy?
<Flare183> !de
<lukasz> google.com/linux *
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ashfire908> karl: k
<lukasz> kopete seems crashed webcam not loading
<karl> ty, appreciated
<bitmonk> Creed, since #ubuntu is so busy, perhaps we should take this conv to #apache?
<user3243> dang bluefish loaded fast, like instantaneously. nice
<Greevous> nickrud: oh, haha. thank you. now it makes more sense
<Creed> bitmonk, sure thing
<Flare183> user3243: good editor too
<arooni> Since version 3.6.5, ddclient.conf is located by default in /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf. Another location can be forced by using the -file option .... i dont see it in that directory and i have ddclient 3.7.3  ideas?
<carnage__> what;s the option in vlc to stop the screen from blankin out?
<crushin_>  carnage ...
<Flare183> well guy I got to go don't forget me (because I will be a ubuntu members too hopefully)
<crushin_>  ack
<Abyssal> Flare183: so such a desktop is not so easy to realize?
<crushin_> !enter _ crushin_
<crushin_>  blah
<Abyssal> ubotu: so such a desktop is not so easy to realize?
<simone> anza.net
<crushin_> carnage  when is it blinking out?
<LjL> Abyssal, if your hardware is supported by compiz (i.e. you can enable Desktop Effects normally), install compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, and have fun.
<carnage__> no matter when after ~ 10 min
<carnage__> i have to move the mouse
<crushin_>  carnage__  it plays well before then ?
<carnage__> yeah
<PsiKlops> Hi. I have a Canon i250 Printer ... what do I need to get it running ?
<PsiKlops> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PirateHead> !cannon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cannon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crushin_> carnage__,  what is your resource usage ?
<arooni> hey folks, when i try to run ddclient, i get:  http://pastie.caboo.se/133078
<carnage__> it's related to marking mouse or keyboard as being idle
<Abyssal> LjL: is there a how to?
<PirateHead> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lnknpk04> Is there a command that I can use to reload a specific driver?
<carnage__> 50-60%
<arooni> hey folks, when i try to run ddclient, i get:  http://pastie.caboo.se/133078 .... any ideas on how to fix?  i installed ddclient using sudo apt-get install ddclient
<crushin_>  ko ..
<LjL> Abyssal, an howto about what exactly?
<PsiKlops> thanx PirateHead ;)
<Abyssal> ljL: i use ubuntu 7.10
<crushin_>  carnage__  give me a moment ..
<carnage__> ok
<Task1> hey... my mouse wont work... how do I get to the menu without it?
<PirateHead> PsiKlops: no problem. :-)
<LjL> Abyssal: err, ok, so?
<LjL> Abyssal: you know how to install a package, right?
<jerichokb> Task1: you can run anything by using Alt+F2
<Abyssal> ljL: an how to how to get it running. to install this package and make my desktop look so cool.
<Abyssal> no
<lnknpk04> Task1, Alt+F1 opens the App menu
<PirateHead> Every time I log into my box using Gnome's SSH client, I put in my password and say "remember forever". But it always asks for the password again the next time. How can I get it to truly remember the password?
<LjL> Abyssal: well then perhaps you should learn that very basic stuff before doing weird things with your desktop, no?
<LjL> !software > Abyssal    (Abyssal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !packages > Abyssal    (Abyssal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !apt > Abyssal    (Abyssal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Task1> thanks
<lnknpk04> yw
<LjL> Abyssal: a package can easily be installed using Synaptic or the shell command « sudo apt-get install packagename »
<Abyssal> ljL: do not know how to install a package. you right. so installing that compiz thing is not so easy?
<crushin_> carnage__,  do you have compix enabled ?
<crushin_> compiz
<carnage__> yes
<crushin_> nods
<PirateHead> Abyssal: Installing a package is easy and installing compiz is easy too.
<carnage__> ?
<LjL> Abyssal: woah... you listening? it's installed by default, if it works with your hardware. can you access the Desktop Effects preferences?
<lukasz> my webcam ain't support it waaaaaa
<lnknpk04> lukasz, which webcam?
<lukasz> Microsoft NX 6000
<lnknpk04> i'm having webcam blues myself
<crushin_> carnage__,  please look here >>http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-415012.html
<lukasz> I can only voice chat from linux :(
<carnage__> ok tnx alot
<snowgoose> when i try to update avg it says i need permsion
<snowgoose> how  do i do that?
<crushin_>  anytime carnage__
<Abyssal> ljl: you mean when you rightclick on the desktop and then visual effect?
<tan__> hi, i'm getting this samba error from this command, any ideas?
<tan__> smbclient -L 192.168.1.100
<tan__> Error connecting to 192.168.1.100 (Connection refused)
<LjL> Abyssal: possibly, i'm not on GNOME. there should be something in System / Preferences as well.
<Vorbote> lukasz: have you tried setting gstreamer-preferences to use v4l2? (just open a terminal or hit Alt-F2 and type the command name).
<K4k> Is there a relatively easy way to transplant my Ubuntu install to a new hard drive?
<lukasz> I will try
<Lapinux> tan__: what kind of machine is at that ip address?
<LjL> tan__: well without additional information the idea i get is that there's no samba server on 192.168.1.100
<tan__> Lapinux, winxp
<Abyssal> ljl: ok now it says that the composite extension is not available when i tried to shift one gear up.
<PKdoR> I need help I please I cant install ubuntu 64bits I get a black sceen in normal and safe graphic mode
<LjL> K4k: yeah, copying with cp.
<tan__> LjL, no, just winxp file sharing
<lukasz> command not found?
<K4k> LjL: I mean, is there like a thing such as norton ghost for it?
<lukasz> full command pls
<LjL> tan__: well that provides a smb server. perhaps the XP firewall is blocking you though?
<lukasz> ooops
<lukasz> I don't think I got gstreamer video
<lukasz> that might be the prob
<tan__> LjL, i disabled  the xp firewall temporarily
<tan__> LjL, i can ping each other no problem
<nuGzzthk> why dosent itunes start up ? i installed it fully
<Abyssal> ljl: ok now it says that the composite extension is not available when i tried to shift one gear up.
<tan__> LjL, telnet on port 23 works too
<LjL> Abyssal: then probably not supported on your hardware, i guess
<crdlb> Abyssal: what video card?
<Lapinux> tan__: i assume you have filesharing turned on for the machine your trying to connect to?  :)
<lukasz> amarok crashed my entire system heh
<LjL> K4k: some links about stuff like that are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<tan__> Lapinux, yes, i could access it from another winxp machine no problem
<Abyssal> crdlb: AGP ATP Radeon 9600
<sabart> Sound Config problems. Can any one help NEWB
<tan__> Lapinux, i'm new to ubuntu so i probably did something stupid, i just installed samba and i can see my samba share locally
<LjL> tan__: you have telnet on Windows? wow. anyway... dunno, tried mounting a share instead? sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.100 /some/where...
<crdlb> Abyssal: either disable the restricted driver (so that you're using the open source driver that comes with ubuntu) or install xserver-xgl
<lukasz> how do I enter gstreamer preferences?
<PirateHead> Every time I log into my box using Gnome's SSH client, I put in my password and say "remember forever". But it always asks for the password again the next time. How can I get it to truly remember the password?
<K4k> LjL: much appreciated
<crdlb> lukasz: gstreamer-properties
<Abyssal> crdlb: i will try the first option first and disable the restricted driver.
<lukasz> gotcha
<tan__> LjL, i did mount and i don't see any errors, i went to the mount directory and it's empty
<Lapinux> tan__:  i would make sure the windows firewall is off and if you have an internet sucurity suite that its not blocking as well
<moo__> rc.net
<tan__> Lapinux, those are all off
<LjL> K4k: i'd personally use cp anyway... what difference does it make? unless you copy the entire HD byte by byte (not just a partition), you'd still have to reconfigure grub or adapt to any new hardware... and cp has the advantage that it will "defragment" the partition, while byte-by-byte copying won't
<W_> Oi
<Lapinux> tan__: is this xp home or pro?
<LjL> tan__: is it listed if you type "mount"?
<Abyssal> crdlb: where can i disable the restricted video driver?
<whynotsteff> whynotsteff%C6
<PKdoR> I need help intaling ubuntu 64bit, I get a black screen in normal and safe graphic mode please any one?
<`TyraeL^aw> seek war dod 1.3 serv off
<Scunizi> K4k, try partimage.  It works like ghost on each partition individually.
<W_> Somebody speaks pt?
<whynotsteff> %C4
<crushin_> pt?
<_bt> portugese
<K4k> Scunizi: thanks I will look into that as well!
<lukasz> ok i do the test and i only see blank on test
<W_> yeap
<crushin_> W_ / join #linux
<Scunizi> K4k: I've used it on Linux and Windows without issues.
<crushin_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<K4k> Scunizi: thanks
<W_> tks
<Scunizi> K4k: np
<r3tex> how can I prevent aptitude from messing up my rc2 and rcS files every single update, I don't want it to add the samba server every time there's an update...
<sabart> no sound
<`TyraeL^aw> seek war dod 1.3 serv off pv me now !!!!
<W_> exit
<K4k> Scunizi: is it necessary to retain similar partition sizes with partimage?
<platypus> hey . just want to drop a general question. anyone experience with performance differences between postfix - ldap  and postfix - AD ?  to set it up with ldap is not to much fuss , AD dunno . But how will it behave with +- 1500 users handling around 8 - 10000 mail / day
<tan__> LjL, no, i don't see it in mount
<crushin_> W_ command is  /quit
<tan__> Lapinux, it's xp pro
<Lapinux> tan__: advanced file sharing or simple?
<Scunizi> K4k: not sure on that one..
<K4k> Scunizi: as in, when I make the partition image, do I need to transfer it onto another partition of that size or can I put it on a larger one
<tan__> Lapinux, how can i tell?
<sabart> how do you do a sound config in ubuntu
<Pana> Linux is for poor people and Jews.
<Scunizi> K4k: usually I put the image back onto a partition that is clean as in unallocated.
<ifireball> platypus: that really depends on how you tune the ldap server, AD or other (though not many tuning options with AD afaik)
<lukasz> well it ain't workin
<nickrud> r3tex, change the link in rc2.d to K*samba
<K4k> Scunizi: ok, well let me just see if you think this would work. I have currently a 80GB drive, I just got a 160GB drive which I'm splitting in half and putting windows and linux on, I want to then just slap what I had on the 80GB drive on the linux allocated 80GB partition, would that work?
<ifireball> platypus: btw 1.5K users isn't alot
<Lapinux> tan__: let me check, i forget where its at
<aoupi> anyone know of a good tutorial to make a .deb?
<LjL> !packaging > aoupi    (aoupi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jgoo> OK DeVeDe finished creating the iso - it had estimated 101% of a 4.7gb dvd. Want to know the final iso size? 1.3 gb. How can I work with this? Is there a working DVD video suite?
<aoupi> LjL: thanks
<Lapinux> tan__: open my computer, go to tools, then folder options, then view
<Scunizi> K4k: yep.  The only issue you're going to have is Grub.  Since you're installing winXX first (normal) it becomes the boot drive/partition.  Check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm for a great referance for fixing Grub afterwards.
<Lapinux> tan__: scroll all the way down to the bottom and see if simple file sharing is checked
<platypus> ifireball: what part of the ldap do you suggest to tune ? i haven't looked into openldap that much yet. just researching it to move away from microsoft exchange next year
<K4k> Scunizi: thanks a lot
<jgoo> Does anyone here DeVeDe, or any program for burning DVD videos?
<tan__> Lapinux, it was unchecked, so i just checked use simple now
<AbstortedMinds> Can someone help me installing ubuntu on a macbook pro>?
<Scunizi> K4k: have fun!  that's how my sys is setup..
<K4k> Scunizi: yea, I wanted to do this on the 80GB but 40GB per partition just wasn't going to be enough for me
<platypus> ifireball: so you think the performance won't be a problem ?
<tan__> Lapinux, i still get the same results as before
<Lapinux> tan__: do you have a user account on that computer as well?
<lukasz> now what it does whenever I run kopete main windows it seems its on
<Abyssal> crdlb: yes it is working. it looks weird.
<morphles> i have a quad core cpu, how do i enable parallel compiling?
<lukasz> i just can't get to device settings :(
<tan__> Lapinux, yes, i added a 'share' account on both pcs
<m1ke> I may be having a similar issue.  I just installed XP and then Ubuntu on two different partitions however, the boot loader is not showing up to let me choose between the two.  Anyone know what I should do?  Will a reinstall of ubuntu fix this?
<lukasz> I don't even know if it wokrs
<RedHeron> morphles: what do you mean "enable"?
<tan__> Lapinux, but i'm logged in as a different account
<Delvien_> Flare183 you therE?
<Lapinux> tan__: im talking an local user account on the xp machine
<ifireball> platypus: well, I don't know an awful lot about openldap, I do remember its backend being rather flexible; I have about 3k users on an OID no sweat; ymmv
<Abyssal> crdlb: and all those effects seen in the video can be defined for everyones desktop?
<tan__> Lapinux, yes, both xp and ubuntu have the exact same user account
<crdlb> Abyssal: join #compiz-fusion for help customizing it
<chazco> Can anyone tell me how to sync a PocketPC with Ubuntu? I have XP in Virtualbox (would rather sync with Evolution i guess), bluetooth and USB... SynCE doesnt seem to work too well
<suttles95> I'm having an error in Banshee...the program is stuck waiting on the transcoder to sync to my iPod...can anyone help?
<morphles> i mean so that when compiling all cores would compile at the same time, but now i get just one core compiling(i belive so, by cpu usage in htop)
<Abyssal> crdlb: thank you
<Lapinux> tan__: ok, so uncheck that box, so its using advanced file sharing, and make sure you have a share set up
<Hilikus> how do i run an anacron job as a regular non-root user?
<m1ke> Scunizi: I think i'm having a similar issue with grub.  The bootloader doesnt seem to appear after the install
<WorkingOnWis1> i'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 I can boot the cd, but the display goes a funky white/gray and tays that way. I can hear the startup sound. ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt help. I have tried every video mode, no joy. I tried the noapic kernel option, no good. I have a a turion x2 laptop with nvidia go 6100 video. This is the 32bit cd i am trying to boot. the amd64 cd boots fine.
<Lapinux> tan__: go into the sharing options on the xp machine and make sure your user has permission to it or that everyone has access to it
<Scunizi> m1ke: do you have multiple HD's in the machine?
<lukasz> all I do is force quit cause it crashes and doesn't work :(
<m1ke> Yes but I'm partitioning just one for the install of windows and ubuntu
<tan__> Lapinux, ok, i'll try those, i'm just trying to login to xp using the new 'share' account
<killux> hey, is anyone here running ubuntu on their ps3?
<Scunizi> m1ke: take the other HD out during install or use the link I provided above to put grub "in the right place".
<lukasz> very wierd problem im hsving
<garyvdm> Hi - Where would be a good place to ask questions about using grep?
<sabart> Help "gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing." I'm a Newb No clue were to start
<arooni> how do i run commands that require sudo on system startup (specifically ddclient) ?
<tyczek_> can somebody kick Tyczek?
<lukasz> hmm im stomped with my webcam
<LjL> !ghost > tyczek_    (tyczek_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<platypus> ifireball: what services is it providing ? currently i'm on ad with my users . the primary need is to switch away from exchange , but if the ad can provide auth and postfix can use it it's fine. But i'm more attrected to implementing an openldap too . we'll be shutdown for 3 weeks , so why notmake the transition at once .   but when you run 3k on it , i gues it will be up for the job.. what h/w you rnning for it ?
<Lapinux> tan__: did you make a samba user for yourself?
<tyczek_> thanks!
<suttles95> I'm having an error in Banshee...the program is stuck waiting on the transcoder to sync to my iPod...can anyone help?
<morphles> i have this wierd issue with keyboard, i use keymap for my language and i have set it to be for all windows (cous windows way per windo is just annoyng) but i somhow het my keymap droped back to default - english my changing some windows, how come? what should i do?
<cdavis_> I installed phppgadmin for gutsy, where is is aliased to?
<tan__> Lapinux, ok, i did all of those, still no go ...
<Computer> can someone help me uninstall ubuntu properly?
<Lapinux> tan__: did you make a samba user for yourself?
<Lapinux> tan__: we are not done yet :)
<tan__> Lapinux, i think i did, i added share using the passwd thingy
<cdavis_> 127.0.0.1/phppgadmin fails with 404
<arooni> how do i read the SYSLOG
<Lapinux> tan__: sudo smbpasswd -a "username" ?
<ifireball> platypus: Hardware->the huge kind... don't follow my example; OID is an Oracle product; you can probably do much more with much less
<tan__> Lapinux, yep, like sudo smbpasswd -a share
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, is there a special temporary directory for totem ?
<Computer> hello?
<Computer> someone help me uninstall linux please :(
<AutoMatriX> I'd like to save the movie I'm on-line watching
<tan__> Lapinux, then i modify the smb.conf and added   security = user
<tan__>   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<tan__> Lapinux, username = share
 * lukasz is Stomped by his webcam
<Computer> FUCK UBUNTU IT SUCKS DICK BIG HAIRY GAY AIDS DICK
<crushin_> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Maden> hi
<teddy233> he must be confussing ubuntu wit someone else
<crushin_> ty
<zcat[1]> Computer: you don't "uninstall" linux .. generally you just 'install' something different over the top. Go to the support channel for whatever OS you plan to install?
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. too late
<ifireball> platypus: I'm not sure what postfix needs from the LDAP , if its just auth any LDAP can do that, AD as well (might be the right idea if you already have the users thee)
<morphles> :)
<morphles> ubuntu is not too cool but doesnt suck
<lukasz> Im gonna try nquake again and see if i fixed something brb
<morphles> still much place to improve
<Enselic> morphles: like?
<morphles> i like some features of gentoo
<morphles> some very unique
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nuGzthk> why is lime blank when i load it up?? does any1 know?
<zcat[1]> I'm still pissed about the printer management.. who decided to drop the really nice thing we had and replace it with something much more complex? Bad decision IMHO..
<ifireball> platypus: I did have it running on a smaller dual xeon with 2G ram for a while and it was mostly idle
<morphles> if there would be some way to merge ubuntu and gentoo that would be the ultimate os
<morphles> would totaly rule
<ompaul> morphles, you are offtopic this is a support channel
<jgoo> zcat[1]: I just setup 5 network printers on a computer network. In the end we had to **DROP* support for windows as it was nuts trying to get them all working. It was ... as you would imagine it should be, easy and straight forward having all printers working on linux.
<Hilikus> how do i run an anacron job as a regular non-root user?
<kitche> Hilikus: make a crontab as the user
<Hilikus> kitche but if i just do that it wont run if the computer's off
<WorkingOnWis1>  i'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu x32 7.10 I can boot the cd, but the display goes a funky white/gray and stays that way. I can hear the startup sound. ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt help. I have tried every video mode, no joy. I tried the noapic kernel option, no good. I have a a turion x2 laptop with nvidia go 6100 video. The amd64 cd boots fine.
<arooni> can someone please help me get ddclient working ?
<platypus> ifireball: yes the users are on the ad . But a move will be in order anyway..  all the systems are goig to be replaced , and we want to completely switch away from ms .  so if the ldap can cut it , ldap it is.  just researching the options . primary need is email , file storage , and user auth.
<zcat[1]> also sound is a MESS. I understand that ubuntu is moving to some new unified framework instead of the mess of oss/alsa that it used to have, but I have no idea what controls I use to turn on my microphone, for record only, or to record from 'loopback' -- the old system was much easier to figure out
<jgoo> zcat[1]: just like I would only recommend a relative to use firefox (easier, makes sense) I would now only recommend someone to use ubuntu, as quite simply anything else is harder, and more likely to cause problems
<crushin_> jgoo . how did you include the tools .... ? my printer will print  but it will not acknowledge the USB port on add?
<r3tex> nickrud: doesn't changing the initscript link to K-something confuse things since it tries to kill something that hasn't started?
<ifireball> platypus: what are the clients running?
<platypus> ifireball: another quest is to have some nice email sollution.  some groupware running on linux would be nice.
<platypus> ifireball: mostly w2k and xp . no vista ...
<jgoo> Also, I have had 3 new computer users start using ubuntu on laptops... they never really used computers before (if you can believe that). It is amazing to see new computer users just not realise that they are using anything different, as they have no predefined ideas
<zcat[1]> jgoo: yes, but in the case of printers, there used to be something that my mother could use.... it's been replaced with something that even I can't understand half the time. The old package is still there and as soon as I found out I uninstalled the new one and went back to the old, still perfectly funtional one... wtf?!!
<chazco> When my printer runs out of paper it'll continue to print the last page (when more paper is added) it managed until the power is switched off... ideas?
<platypus> ifireball: for groupware i was looking at zarafa , but other suggestions are welcome too .
<ifireball> platypus: you're talking 6 months worth of integration work here probably; you need a full-time guy for this not an IRC channel
<jgoo> zcat[1]: I think I was using the old one (actually, or something else, this was using openSuSE)
<jgoo> I haven't setup printers in ubuntu
<ifireball> platypus: as it comes to groupware I've only seen horde so far, but there are dime-a-dozen...
<ompaul> !cups | zcat[1] have a read of this
<ubotu> zcat[1] have a read of this: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<platypus> ifireball: yes that's right ..  just wanted some input ...    more research is much needed indeed..  thanks for your time anyway ..   think i'll call it a day ;)  thanks again ..
<ifireball> platypus: samba website has some nice progressive by-example book on building and scaling big linux/windows networks
<Greevous> how do I copy only the contents of a directory with cp?
<Hilikus> will anacron run users crontabs if they were missed by cron or just system crontabs (i.e /etc/cron.* )??
<platypus> ifireball: thanks for the pointer..
<ifireball> platypus: in a sec i'll do more then that and link you
<fubbleskag> mplayer plugin for firefox only shows video if i disable desktop effects - this a known issue? (gutsy amd64 ati)
<platypus> ifireball: ok
<teddy233> thanks again ifireball, the page you gave me is a great starting point
<rsk> fubbleskag: try putting -vo x11 as the driver
<lukasz> brb
<ifireball> platypus: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<fubbleskag> rsk where do i indicate that?
<rsk> fubbleskag: rightclik should be there somewhere
<platypus> ifireball: thanx
<ifireball> seems to be the night of huge enterprises here tonight... :)
<rp_> I am still having a memory leak issue, how does one figure out whats causing the issue?
<rredd4> Where can I download 7.10 dvd iso?  I have tried torrent and iso download, both quit on me.  i am in the usa, west coast.
<preaction> rredd4, torrent "quit"? how?
<fubbleskag> rsk i want to have your babies right now
<platypus> ifireball: i'll mark it and do some reading up tomorrow.  many thanx ... greets and have a nice new year .. party on .. ;)
<WorkingOnWis1>  i'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu x32 7.10 I can boot the cd, but the display goes a funky white/gray and stays that way. I can hear the startup sound. ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt help. I have tried every video mode, no joy. I tried the noapic kernel option, no good. I have a a turion x2 laptop with nvidia go 6100 video. The amd64 cd boots fine.
<rredd4> preaction  sorry, don't remember the error..
<ifireball> platypus: good luck
<platypus> ifireball: thanx.. l8ers...
<fubbleskag> WorkingOnWis1 dell laptop?
<garyvdm> What shell command can I use to split some text?
<robdig> Greevous: cp path_to_source_directory/* path_to_destination_directory
<filmgeek> running samba on ubuntu (noob in both places).  I can't seem to figure out why I can't see two mount points...they were working...and now don't.   :(
<WorkingOnWis1> fubbleskag: no. Averatec 7170
<preaction> rredd4, torrent is your best bet, or the official http (but i had problems with the official http). torrents don't quit, they only fail if the tracker is dead and only if you have no peers. try again
<Greevous> robdig
<Greevous> thank you
<robdig> Greevous: np
<garyvdm> eg: I've got "Disk|garyvdm|" - and I would like to get "Disk", "garyvdm", ""
<slipttees> see i later
 * lukasz is back 
<rredd4> preaction  ok, why is the download rate so slow.  I have 500k download rate, torrents d/l at 37k or less.
<slipttees> happy new year for all...!!
<Shockie> Hello Community
<Scunizi> WorkingOnWis1: you might try the "Alternate CD" instead of the live cd.
<preaction> rredd4, probably because you're not giving back
<rredd4> preaction i am
<Greevous> robdig: can I cp files into the font:/// directory somehow?
<WorkingOnWis1> Scunizi: even tho the and64 disk boots fine?
<WorkingOnWis1> amd64
<rredd4> torrent says 3 days to dl..
<preaction> rredd4, if not that, then you're saturating your upstream. try setting your upload limit to about 90% of your max upload. ACK packets need to get through. if you're running through a firewall / packet filter, you might be able to prioritize ACK packets
<Scunizi> WorkingOnWis1: either that or you might have a bad burn of the live cd.. It should be done at the slowest possible speed.
<bajun> Hi.
<bajun> After, how it was before, install of printconf CUPS dont know usb backend, why?
<arooni> how do i view the system log
<arooni> syslog
<preaction> rredd4, otherwise, you're not connected to enough peers. just be patient. it will get done
<krustofski> any channel logs here?
<soldats> !logs
<rredd4> torrent 85 peers
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<krustofski> thanks.
<robdig> Greevous: put sudo in front of it
<OleMoudi> any ideas how to sync system time between windows and ubuntu installations? whenever I boot to a different OS I the time is wrong, +/- 2 hours
<Shockie> Can someone help me with some Ubuntu - Laptop - USB Booting problems? Plz.
<WorkingOnWis1> Scunizi: I'll reburn then, and if not, try the alt cd. thanks
<Greevous> robdig: I did, it says 'fonts:///' is not a directory
<preaction> rredd4, are you connected to all of them? i hope not. too many connections can make certain OSes and routers/gateways go nuts. just Be Patient
<Scunizi> WorkingOnWis1: np.. I hope it works.. frustration isn't what anyone wants.
<Task1> Why cant I enable the visual effects?
<rredd4> preaction  uuggggh!
<rredd4> lol
<robdig> Greevous: i think fonts are kept in a subdirectory of /usr/share/fonts depending on type
<|DuReX|> I installed swat (samba configuration web) but the help links doesn't work ... the page doesn't exist ... any id ?
<Task1> it says  Desktop effect could not be enabled   :(
<evil64> anyone have a canon powershot sd1000 working?
<Lapinux> Task1: what video card do you have?
<Lapinux> Task1: you might want to check if its compatible...
<tofaffy> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy on an Acer ASpire 3050..When I start up, after grub does it's thing it just hangs. If I change to another shell or something with CTRL+ALT+F1-Fwhatever it starts up...it skips the ubuntu splash screen though. What could be causing this? I put noacpi and noapic in the grub config too.
<lukasz> I tell you 870 is powershot once I get it i try to hook it up to linux  :)
<Task1> Ati Radeon 1600
<C112> hello all
<tofaffy> I had this problem last time I did an install but I can't remember what I did to fix it.
<Shockie> And if you have already openGL activated @Task1
<Lapinux> Task1: did you install the restricted drivers for it?
<Greevous> robdig: darn. There's so many subdirectories in /usr/share/fonts, I just wanted to copy some from my Windows font folder
<lukasz> fglrxinfo displays fine in terminal on my lappy :
<lukasz>  :)
<Shockie> I have a Problem with booting ubuntu on my Laptop with USB Devices connected
<Task1> Yeah I went to restricted drivers... and it had a install for it...
<lukasz> have you updated it your bios Task1
<Task1> So it doesnt use onboard vid?  Yeah it auto checks it
<Shockie> Maybe you have to check wheater the correct driver is set in Xorg.conf
<lukasz> hmm
<lukasz> I got grub installed on hd1
<C112> can some one any thing about dual display cards ubuntu
<horizxon> is there a way to check the status of a mount?
<Shockie> Which card @ C112
<C112> ati and  nvidia
<tofaffy> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy on an Acer ASpire 3050..When I start up, after grub does it's thing it just hangs. If I change to another shell or something with CTRL+ALT+F1-Fwhatever it starts up...it skips the ubuntu splash screen though. What could be causing this? I put noacpi and noapic in the grub config too.
<horizxon> er Ill just count how many files there are in the folder containing the mount
<Guillem> Hmm, how does the PDF printer work???? It appeared since my upgrade to Gutsy but when I print to it, nothing happens (I was expecting some kind of dialog asking for a file destination)
<C112> the one is an ATI the other  nvidia
<Lagginator> What's the alternate installation thing, the one that doesn't need as much system resources?
<Odd-rationale> When you enter your password for sudo, it remembers it for 15 minutes or so. There a command to make it forget the password manually?
<arooni> how do i run commands that require sudo on system startup (specifically ddclient) ?   can i just put the command in the sessions table to be:  "sudo ddclient" ?
<Guillem> Odd-rationale, yes, it exists but I cannot remember it...
<rredd4> preaction  i got this error: torrent got exception: exceptions.TypeError  Traceback (most recent call last) Plus a few other lines, too many to type
<Odd-rationale> Guillem: That helps a lot. ;)
<Shockie> oh sorry in this case i can't help u. I thought you have one dual card running.
<bajun> Can not setup a printer.
<bajun> CUPS don't know a usb backend after, how it was before, install of printconf, is anyone know, why?
<preaction> rredd4, use a different torrent client
<lwells> Can someone help me with speaker balance?
<rredd4> preaction ok
<C112> i would like to have dual display
<lwells> they work on a ms machine, but only one works on ubuntu
<fubbleskag> anyone know of a script offhand that'll adjust brightness up/down?
<sonja> how do i uninstall Evolution??
<lukasz> well Im gone that was some work I had today :)
<Guillem> Odd-rationale, http://www.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/comic.php?content_id=41
<lwells> so no one knows aobut speaker balance?
<Guillem> Odd-rationale, man sudo -> sudo -k
<Odd-rationale> Guillem: Unfortuately I speak english only.
<Odd-rationale> Guillem: Thanks!
<Guillem> Odd-rationale, in spanish, "sudo" means "I sweat"
<ivanhoe> could you help me
<lwells> can anyone hear me in here?
<ivanhoe> with a cellpnone
<Odd-rationale> Guillem: lol
<ivanhoe> with usb conection
<ivanhoe> to te pc
<sofiankrt> nickrud: hey! It has worked, everything is back to normal!
<ivanhoe> the problem its gnome dont mount
<Retro`> hello
<Shockie> Hi ivanhoe maybe this thread can help u out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571429 @ivanhoe
<ivanhoe> tha k you
<hanasaki> deskbar used to have an option for an area on the paenl to type into.. is that now gone?
<Retro`> i have bricked my sansa e260 (4 GB) mp4 player
<bottiger> a good tool to get an overview of you harddrives. and how much space you have left?
<hanasaki> bricked?
<Retro`> i have eliminate all the data in its flash drive
<Shockie> What do u decide to do with your cellphone? @Ivan
<robdig> Greevous: sorry, my daughter needed something...did you get what you needed?
<Hilikus> /home/hilikus/.crontab
<Retro`> the firmware AND the bootloader
<soldats> bottiger, nautilus can do it and its your basic file manager
<Malin> bottiger: system monitor
<Retro`> please help
<Hilikus> will anacron run users crontabs if they were missed by cron or just system crontabs (i.e /etc/cron.* )?
<Retro`> i am stuck very much here
<nuGzthk> is it possible to add new songs to my ipod with songbird??
<kitche> Hilikus: users as well if it the crontab job is setup correctly
<nickrud> sofiankrt, great
<Retro`> i have bricked my sansa e260 (4 GB) mp4 player
<kitche> nuGzthk: yes with the ipod plugin
<Retro`> i have eliminate all the data in its flash drive
<Retro`> the firmware AND the bootloader
<Retro`> please help
<Shockie> I have a problem booting ubuntu on my Laptop with USB-Devices (Keyboard, or mouse) connected on it. somebody can give me a hint?
<kitche> Retro`: might want to see if there is a sansa channel
<nickrud> sofiankrt, when you never came back, I began thinking of everything that could have gone wrong :)
<Hilikus> kitche how do i make sure of that? i dont see anything in /etc/anacrontab to run users' crontabs
<ompaul> Retro`, that would be an issue for people who know sansa nothing to do with ubuntu
<Malin> bottiger, System --> Administration --> System monitor --> file system tab
<kitche> Hilikus: make crontab as user and it might run myself I don' use anacron anymore
<Retro`> ompaul, is there any mp4 player support on irc?
<kitche> Hilikus: since anacron is missing some features that I like to use
<nuGzthk> Kitche: i have the plugin but cant figure out how to add songs , o yea another thing when i load up limewire its just a grey box?
<bottiger> Malin: okey - thanks
<alesan> hi
<Shockie> :-D
<alesan> I remember a friend of mine had skype on linux with webcam support, but I am not sure which version was
<clarezoe> hi, anyone can help me? I can't open nautilus with the error :nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libbeagle.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alesan> now I donwloaded what seems to be the latest version but I do not find any webcam support
<kitche> clarezoe: you probably need to install libbeagle your missing the libbeagle.so.0
<ompaul> there are some players supported but only on the baisis that you are using their firmware - this is not a good place for it you could try exactly one thing, sudo dosfsck -a /dev/whateverSDAorWhateverItIs - but this could make it more bricked
<Hilikus> i dont know, unless theres another anacrontab, the one on /etc only runs/etc/cron.daily/* and /etc/cron.weekly/*
<ompaul> Retro`, ^^ and I know more bricked :-)
<sofiankrt> nickrud: lol
<sofiankrt> nickrud: but now I've got another problem! :)
<Retro`> ompaul, is there any way i can unbrick my SanDisk Sansa e260 mp4 player?
<arooni> hey team ... i'm trying to log in via ssh to my desktop without having to type the password.  i've already run ssh-keygen on my ubuntu laptop, then appended the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub key to my file of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on my desktop ubuntu.... but when i ssh in .... i still have to type password... wtf?  ideas?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, can't be worse than the last
<sofiankrt> nickrud: I still haven't figured out how to connect to the internet!
<ompaul> Retro`, not that I am aware of - it is not a ubuntu issue as I have said already
<Hilikus> arooni did you change the required params in sshd config file?
<Hilikus> arooni so that it accepts that type of auth
<kitche> arooni: did you enable key based logins in the sshd_config
<arooni> Hilikus, kitche i dont know...... where do i go to fix
<clarezoe> kitche, I have the libbeagle installed
<sofiankrt> nickrud: for mandriva, I just downloaded a reverse engineered drive from the internet... bcm33xx or something
<arooni> where do i go to check
<Rufus_> how do i add partitions in ubuntu?
<Rufus_> manage*
<clarezoe> kitche, and I tried --reinstall, it doesn't work
<erUSUL> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<nickrud> !bcm43xx | sofiankrt
<ubotu> sofiankrt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<intelikey> major mality, installed system on lappy yesterday, booted three times testing things.   today wont boot.  "kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) "     this is a recurring problem.  that was the reason for the reload.    anyone know what the possable/probable causes might be ?
<Rufus_> ThAnK yOu
<nickrud> sofiankrt, go to that link, it should help you set up
<arooni> kitche, Hilikus RSAAuthentication yes
<arooni> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<arooni> #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<arooni> AuthorizedKeysFile      ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<sofiankrt> nickrud: cool!
<sofiankrt> nickrud: I hope I won't be dissapointed by ubuntu!
<intelikey> sofiankrt you will.
<cristianorem> hi
<nickrud> sofiankrt, look for the off-line installation section
<arooni> kitche, Hilikus any ideas?
<Task1> Hey I found a update for my driver ... it is like   ati-driver-installer-blah-blah.run
<Task1> how do I install it?
<kitche> arooni: did you restart sshd?
<arooni> kitche, i already had those options enabled
<netlarlinux> can someone help me with speaker balance
<arooni> kitche, should i restart it though?  if so, how can id o that
<kitche> arooni: yes but did you restart sshd when you enabled those options
<arooni> kitche, when i opened the file i already had those options enabled
<ivanhoe> sorry can you help me with a how to
<ivanhoe> for mount a cell phone
<ivanhoe> in ubuntu
<netlarlinux> when they are attached to a ms box they work fine
<sofiankrt> how do I know if my computer is 64 bit or 32 bit or whatever?
<sofiankrt> what's it called?
<sofiankrt> architecture?
<kitche> sofiankrt: what's your processor?
<sofiankrt> kitche: don't really know
<con-man> how do I shut down X?  I type "sudo pkill X" in another tab (Ctrl-alt-1) but it starts back up again
<kitche> con-man: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<netlarlinux> but only one of them works on this ubuntu machine
<netlarlinux> just cannot find where the balace is kept
<netlarlinux> balance
<InGunsWeTrust> what is the least buggy flash player. I am not sure which one I have now but sometimes npviewer.bin freezes firefox and sometimes buttons on youtube for pause and play dont work
<ChrisULM> is anyone here familiar with ssh tunneling using a dd-wrt router?
<kitche> InGunsWeTrust: flash 7
<sofiankrt> how do I know which processor I have?
<ChrisULM> sofiankrt, are you in windows?
<dennda> cat /proc/meminfo <-- Which line tells me what amount of RAM is to be overwritten when more ram is needed? (i.e., how much rum is "old" and not used anymore?)
<sofiankrt> ChrisULM: no, mandriva
<Terfy> hi there..
<ithicine> sofiankrt: try running dmesg | less CPU0 in a terminal
<ChrisULM> you need to know which processor you have, like amd or intel?
<Terfy> are some of you using initng ?
<jared> I am running Ubuntu Gutsy on an Acer Aspire 3050. When I boot, the computer kind of freezes after it gets past the grub OS choice menu. If I hit CTRL+ALT+F<number> it will continue doing it's thing. I can show you my syslog if you need it...what could be causing this?
<ithicine> sofiankrt: err sorry... I meant dmesg | grep CPU0
<kitche> Terfy: probably all here is using Upstart which is default in Ubuntu
<Task1> Hey I am doing...    sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<Task1>  but it says no such file
<Task1> where should it be? what dir?
<Terfy> kitche Upstart.. aha.. Ill google it.
<Greevous> I've just finished installing compiz on a new Gutsy installation, and the menubar does not match my current theme. It has that "classic windows" look
<Varanger> I am having problems changing the resolution with amdcccle. First, I change it but after I restart my system, the resolution returns to the previous one. I can't keep the chang
<kitche> Terfy: it's in launchpad
<sofiankrt> ithicine: apparently I have an Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU, but aren't I supposed to have a pentium 1 or 2 or 3 etc...?
<BehiiMehii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4035182 can somebody skim through that and give me a bit of help, please?
<ChrisULM> BehiiMehii, you need to install the wmv codec
<ithicine> sofiankrt: this means as far as the kernel knows, it's just a generic Intel chip.  Here's something else to try.
<ChrisULM> tell it to search for the driver
<sofiankrt> ithicine: it also includes something about T2080, could that be my CPU?
<|DuReX|> I installed samba, it works on the same computer, but i can't access it with my windows pc :(
<BehiiMehii> ChrisULM I don't think it's a codec problem now because none of the files even show an image
<ithicine> sofiankrt: oh!  There we go.  Yup, you've got a 64 bit chip
<cav3man> try dmesg | grep  CPU0
<Varanger> I am having problems changing the resolution with amdcccle. First, I change it but after I restart my system, the resolution returns to the previous one. I can't keep the change
<Task1> when you run a bash command with sudo ... where should the file be?
<kitche> Task1: anyplace that you have the file
<Task1> so when I run that command... and it says file not found what do I do?
<magical_trevsky> Task1, root's home foldeer is /root
<Task1> sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<magical_trevsky> oh nvm, misread
<kitche> Task1: what do you mena by file not found
<Task1> I run this command right here  :sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<usr13> Task1: First, cd to the driectory where you saved the file.
<sofiankrt> ithicine: oh, cool! thanks!
<ithicine> sofiankrt: no, wait.  I just looked into it
<Guillem> hmm, seems that I have to create a PDF directory and give correct permissions since cupsd cannot generate the file...
<Task1> and it says file not found ... I am trying to install my drivers manually and following the tutorial...
<ChrisULM> Task1, you arent in the correct directory
<BehiiMehii> So ChrisULM, any idea? :/
<Task1> its on my desktop though I see it
<InGunsWeTrust> what is a good program for linux that edits PDF files
<magical_trevsky> Task1, run it as ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run
<usr13> Task1: cd Desktop
<Task1> ok... what directory should I put that file in?
<ChrisULM> BehiiMehii, sorry
<magical_trevsky> you need the ./ because the current dir is probably not in your $path
<Task1> ok
<ChrisULM> Task1, type "cd desktop"
<ithicine> sofiankrt: I thought the 2080 supported 64 bit, but apparently not.  It's the T23xx series chips that support 64 bit.  You've got a cheaper 32 bit dual core mobile chip
<ChrisULM> then run that
<Varanger> Does anyone here have a ATI card??
<usr13> Task1: Sand then:  sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<ithicine> sofiankrt: but I wouldn't worry... there's still very, very little benefit to 64 bit at the moment, if any
<cav3man> Varanger, an old ATI card
<sabart> exit
<annonymouse> hey all
<usr13> annonymouse: Yes one
<annonymouse> yes one what?
<usr13> annonymouse: hey all what?
<sofiankrt> ithicine: so, I shouldn't use 64 bit software? My ubuntu is 64 bit, and it works just fine! and what does it all mean, anyway?
<annonymouse> just hi this  time around i dont actually have a queston
<usr13> annonymouse: (I can tell this is going to be an interesting conversation.)
<Task1> I am so confused.... I type in cd desktop and it says command not found
<con-man> I cant seem to use the nvidia built driver. it says you do not have a nvidia driver selected just run  nvidia-xconfig and restart X.  I do that but I get the same message when trying to load the settings manager
<nonewmsgs> i got a nvidia tnt videocard for dad's p3 1ghz ubuntu machine. once x starts the screen goes blank, er rather did until i started running the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  lspci has said that i have a vga compabale controller nvidia nv6 [vanta/vanta lt] (rev 15) at 01:0e.0  i tried to punch that in as pci:01:0e:0 in the wizard, but it says that is not a valid entry. pci:01:0:0 does not work
<arooni> hey team ... i'm trying to log in via ssh to my desktop without having to type the password.  i've already run ssh-keygen on my ubuntu laptop, then appended the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub key to my file of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on my desktop ubuntu.... but when i ssh in .... i still have to type password... wtf?  ideas?   also, the sshd_config file already has public key authentication enableed
<ChrisULM> Task1, open up a terminal
<usr13> annonymouse: Imagine that, a ubuntuer with no questionns!  :)
<cav3man> Task1, try cd Desktop
<Task1> Its open
<annonymouse> naw just  been using ubuntu for a week now with only a few stupid things on my part  seamlessly and all the things i do in windoze i can do in ubuntu quicker and better
<ChrisULM> cd Desktop
<Task1> damn caps... sorry bout that
<ChrisULM> haha
<Task1> I am a newb on this system
<Task1> :-/
<annonymouse> no doubt in 10 mins i will have a question about apache when im done researching it
<ChrisULM> no prop
<con-man> any ideas?
<annonymouse> me to task1 i know nothing about linux
<ithicine> sofiankrt: well... the 64 bit support in that chip is fairly limited, and you're probably hurting your performance with 64 bit on it.  example: I've tried both 32 bit and 64 bit Ubuntu on my laptop with an Athlon 64 X2 in it... and I get better performance with 32 bit
<Task1> :)
<ChrisULM> Task1, little hint. You could have just typed "bash" and then drug the file you had on the desktop into the terminal
<ChrisULM> * "bash "
<ChrisULM> (space after bash)
<con-man> any ideas?
<Guillem> damned, it is something related to "apparmor". Firstly I will have to study what apparmor is...
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I wanted to play Unreal Tournament 2004 but I noticed that it runs really bad in 7.10 compared to XP. I have an Intel GMA950 chip that is just fine for such an old game, in XP I can run ut04 at high settings and a reasonable resolution. What's the problem here, I thought the intel drivers are good?
<Task1> Wait a sec
<Task1> terminal... thats a seperate ummm  like   Alt + f3   ?
<Task1> Thats a terminal?
<Guillem> Shapeshifter, Probably not so good drivers...
<kitche> Shapeshifter: do you have direct rendering enabled
<usr13> Task1: No, just a terminal window
<con-man> I cant seem to use the nvidia built driver. it says you do not have a nvidia driver selected just run  nvidia-xconfig and restart X.  I do that but I get the same message when trying to load the settings manager
<Task1> hmmm how you get a term open?
<ChrisULM> Task1, its under applications > accessories
<ChrisULM> (on your menu)
<Task1> ahhhh
<Shapeshifter> kitche: I guess. I can use Compiz-Fusion without problems. I turned it off to play by the way.
<annonymouse> applications/accessories/terminal
<ChrisULM> Task1, why do you want to manually install your card instead of using the auto installer?
<usr13> Task1: And then, cd to the Desktop directory:  cd Desktop
<Task1> ok so now we... I mean I have a new problem
<con-man> the autoinstaller doesnt work
<con-man> at least for me
<sofiankrt> ithicine: so which should I choose on this website? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy           for installing fwcutter?
<usr13> Task1: What is your "new problem"?
<Task1> Cuz my Vid cards not supported so I have to install manually
<Task1> lol
<con-man> and him apparantly
<ChrisULM> hmm, works for numerous ati and nvidia cards for me
<usr13> Task1: So, you are in console mode only?  Is that what you are saying.
<con-man> the prove me wrong by answering my question :P
<Task1> Window pops up and says ...  Could not open the file... blah blah     "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding......"
<ChrisULM> what you need?
<|Makubex|> someone has tested alfresco war on tomcat5.5 ?? needing some help getting it to work
<ithicine> sofiankrt: if you're running 64 bit Ubuntu now, you need the 64 bit version of fwcutter if that's out now.  Haven't looked into fwcutter in ages since ndiswrapper is *amazingly* good at what it does
<con-man> because im at my wits end
<Task1> I am in terminal now and did the Bash    "Carry file over"
<usr13> Task1: Don't use gedit
<|DuReX|> I installed samba, it works on the same computer, but i can't access it with my windows pc :( i get error: 'Can't become connected user'
<con-man> I have no idea what to do next
<Task1> OK... what do I use and how?
<usr13> Task1:   sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<artimus> I've got a Kubuntu and a Xubuntu box.  Both have atheros wifi cards that work great when configured manually.  How can I make my wireless card(s) show up in Network Manager?
<arooni> hey team ... i'm trying to log in via ssh to my desktop without having to type the password.  i've already run ssh-keygen on my ubuntu laptop, then appended the ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub key to my file of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on my desktop ubuntu.... but when i ssh in .... i still have to type password... wtf?  ideas?   also, the sshd_config file already has public key authentication enableed
<con-man> I hate setting up my video card in linux, it makes me want to cut myself
<con-man> its that bad
<ChrisULM> and you have an nvidia card?
<con-man> yeah
<usr13> Task1: But first, what do you get when you type   pwd  ?
<ChrisULM> used the "restricted driver manager"?
<con-man> yup
<sofiankrt> ithicine: I've tried ndiswrapper with mandriva, but for some reason, it didn't work... so I got the impression that it doesn't work with my BCM94311 wireless card?
<Task1> .   /home/task
<con-man> and now it keeps going in to low graphics mode every time and I cant fix it
<ChrisULM> very odd
<usr13> Task1: cd Desktop
<ithicine> sofiankrt: haha... just checked, seems there's really no difference between 32 bit and 64 bit for fwcutter... you just need to be sure your wireless drivers that you're cutting are 64 bit
<con-man> I tried installing the nvidia driver off the website but that doesnt work
<Task1> con man what chip you got?
<con-man> 8800 GTS
<Task1> ok now it says Desktop
<usr13> Task1: NOW, what do you get when you type  pwd  ?
<ithicine> sofiankrt: sure it'll work.  Just so long as you've got the right Windows drivers, and you've followed the guides on setting up ndiswrapper in 64 bit.  Which, by the way, is a major weakness of 64bit Ubuntu.  Getting wireless to work :S
<Task1> ~/Desktop
<Task1> ~/Desktop$ pwd
<alex1234> hey guys. i found a solution to the slow printing of pdf documents: user adobe reader instead of evince to print. it'll be much faster.
<usr13> Task1:   sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<ithicine> sofiankrt: I've had no issues at all with ndiswrapper on 32 bit Ubuntu, and I've got a Broadcom wifi chipset as well
<ChrisULM> con-man, have you tried the envy script thing?
<Task1> I love you
<Task1> lol
<RacerX> Wha?!
<bmack> can someone help me install the right driver for my video card: ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
<ithicine> sofiankrt: in fact, fwcutter doesn't support my wifi card at all.  Unsupported tranciever, apparently :S
<erUSUL> !ati | bmack
<ubotu> bmack: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Task1> I am never buying ATI again
<ChrisULM> ati = balls
<annonymouse> can i ask does any one have experiance in running cubase under ubuntu ?
<ralph__> what is cubase?
<nickrud> gotta give ati credit, their driver is moving fast
<sofiankrt> ithicine: so what exactly should I do now?
<usr13> Task1: Is it working for you?
<Task1> yeah they are... but just so inconvient I wanna run linux and this is the reason I stoped last time
<Creed> How do I "rm -rf" but exclude a file or folder?
<bmack> ive enabled the driver that restricted driver manager gives me and it made where i cannot even boot into kubuntu
<Task1> now I am trying to duke it out to get it working cuz My $300 vid card i gonna go to nothing if I dont
<ChrisULM> both of my ati cards installed using the restricted driver thing
<ithicine> sofiankrt: I'm not saying this is a one-size-fits-all solution, but based on experience with a fair bit of this kind of hardware I find 32 bit distributions with ndiswrapper nearly always gets the job done
<usr13> Task1: You'll do well to do a little research before shopping for hardware.
<ralph__> I have a  Pinnacle , any sugestions about what kind of prog is most comfortable to use to watch tele?
<usr13> Task1: Nvidia would be a better choice, (for a Linux user.)
<withoutahandle> hola!
<ralph__> yes but Pinnacle is working no probs
<ralph__> I use kdetv now
<ralph__> but no options to record something
<usr13> Task1: To tell the truth,  Nvidia has better driver software for both MS and Linux.
<ithicine> sofiankrt: ndiswrapper is better supported, less experimental, and is generally known to get better performance than fwcutter when fwcutter works at all.  Can't wait for the day fwcutter matures enough to give equal support for bcm chipsets in native drivers, but that day hasnt come yet
<Task1> :)
<Creed> How do I "rm -rf" but exclude a file or folder?
<ralph__> option --exclude /... file
<Task1> I cant tell what dir I need to be in....
<Task1> I need to run this now.. udo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb
<Task1> no such file
<ChrisULM> Task1, you can drag and drop the file in your terminal
<sofiankrt> ithicine: I don't have to reinstall the whole distribution, do I? I don't want to go through that again! And I'm just 13
<sofiankrt> !
<ralph__> no good ideas about watching tele ?
<sofiankrt> ithicine: I wiped my hd clean last time I played with ubuntu!
<Task1> no I am following directions on a tutorial.... this is the next step
<ChrisULM> Task1, you can type whatever commands you want to run on it, then just drop the file in there
<Task1> here one sec
<ithicine> sofiankrt: nope, you don't have to.  Generally all you need is to tidy the system up a bit.  ndiswrapper can be touchy that way.  You're on Ubuntu, right?
<Task1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<ralph__> pinnacle card is working all right and a i am watching with kdetv now
<sofiankrt> ithicine: no, I'm on mandriva
<ChrisULM> one second
<turbocueca> tho1, Hello how are you?
<ConstyXIV> are there any gutsy packages for firefox 3 beta 2?
<turbocueca> tho1, thank you very much for your help
<Luge> Evening all.
<Luge> I could really use some help upgrading from 5.10, if someone has time.
<annonymouse> quick question  what fire wall would people recommend? im looking to hopfully (if i pull it off)  run a web server on my pc  and  ddns to a host  but dont wanna open ym pc up
<turbocueca> tho1, I finally managed to make the wireless work
<kitche> annonymouse: iptables it's part of Linux
<turbocueca> tho1, using bcm43xx-fwcutter it managed to find the network
<ChrisULM> Task1 that just means that you dont have fglrx previously on there
<ithicine> sofiankrt: hrm.  I haven't touched that distro since the old days of Mandrake 5 or so.  According to google there's something called MCC that virtually sets it up for you
<ChrisULM> Task1, you're good
<Task1> ok and the next step too though
<annonymouse> so whats firestarter as gui version?
<turbocueca> tho1, gotta go bye
<ithicine> sofiankrt: you just have to be sure you have the correct Windows drivers for your card handy to give to MCC
<InGunsWeTrust> Does anybody knows how to make a script in nautalis only work for certain file types
<Task1> says error processing.... bi such file or directory
<tolecnal> hmmmm, compiz + flash player 9.0.105 just aren't friends at all :/
<ithicine> sofiankrt: sorry I can't be of more help :)
<Task1> no*
<bajun> What i need to connect a "parallel to usb" printer, except standart ubuntu packages ung printconf?
<sofiankrt> ithicine: Thank you! I'll try to use ndiswrapper to connect on ubuntu now!
<kdubois> is there a command to ring the bell from the terminal?
<ithicine> sofiankrt: there appears to be a reasonable guide for Mandriva at http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=91
<ralph__> anyone an idea which prog to use to watch tele with a Pinnacle card?
<tan__> has anyone managed to run clubbox on ubuntu?
<terlmann> ok guys i NEED SOME special help : I have a copy of the latest wubi beta and a Kubuntu dvd containing , I don't know how, the files to conduct a regular installation for ubuntu and an alternate. the wubi installer needs me to somehow copy the part of the dvd that is the alternate install into a iso image.
<InGunsWeTrust> What I want to do is write a script that will allow me to write click on an ISO and mount it as a cd rom
<cdm10> kdubois: you could do perl -e "print chr 7;"
<cdm10> kdubois: i'm sure there are better ways to do it, though
<kitche> terlmann: wubi is unofficial and unsupported in here
<terlmann> I didn't ask for that
<terlmann> I have a dvd of ubuntu I want to split back up
<terlmann> into iso files
<ralph__> anyone an idea which prog to use to watch tele with a Pinnacle card?
<kdubois> thanks cdm10
<kitche> terlmann: yes but your using it for wubi but what you want it just be easier to download the alternate cd
<terlmann> on dialup ?
<DjViper> terlmann: why not just dl the cd iso?
<terlmann> this is 14.4k here man
<terlmann> shesh
<DjViper> terlmann: order a copy then
<terlmann> of the disk. Im still going to need to copy it back up.
<cdm10> terlmann: are you on Ubuntu?
<Luge> Does anyone know if all the old respository files for previous versions of ubuntu are still active, please?
<BrOSs> is there a option to reboot your system and login as root by default?
<cdm10> BrOSs: In the Grub menu, you can select Recovery Mode.
<Luge> I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10, and can't download any of the updates to 6.06
<cdm10> Luge: 6.06 is still supported, so i'm not sure why that's happening..
<terlmann> cdm10 :nope
<terlmann> windows
<ralph__> to BrOs: just keep down gdm
<BrOSs> cdm10: i just want to reboot in console mode as root
<cdm10> terlmann: Most applications that let you copy discs let you copy them to a file image (iso)
<terlmann> I can't convert this machine , it's not mine :-)
<kdubois> BrOSs: although not advised, you can have gnome autologin root
<Luge> cdm10: I have the updated version of the upgrade manager.
<ralph__> sud su will do
<ralph__> sudo su
<cdm10> BrOSs: like I said, you can reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu.
<Luge> cdm10: And it seems to be looking in the right place.
<BrOSs> kdubois: i dont want that..
<ralph__> yes
<terlmann> cdm10 : one issue : I can't copy the whole disk. I have a dvd of ubuntu. I need the part of it that handles alternate install, as that is contained on the disk.
<cdm10> Luge: Try a different package mirror. Not sure how to switch them on 6.06, though.
<cdm10> terlmann: I'm not entirely sure you can do that...
<ithicine> BrOSs: or you could edit the kernel line in grub and put the number 2 at the end of the line (after a space of course), then press b to boot
<Luge> cdm10: Neither am I, although it's already trying two: http//securty.ubuntu.com... and http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com...
<BrOSs> cdm10: do u mean failsafe?
<ithicine> BrOSs: or put "init=/bin/bash rw" at the end of the kernel line and press b to boot.  That'll drop you directly to a prompt
<Task1> omg
<cdm10> BrOSs: I'm talking about the Grub menu.
<NeonLightning> how would i be able to tell what /dev/hd would be ide0-ide3 and what /dev/hd would be what drive(i have a 80gig i wanna setup as a bootimage.img) i'm running ubuntu 6 something
<Task1> Does anyone live in Jacksonville? I will pay them to do this dang thing
<cdm10> BrOSs: when you reboot, keep hitting escape until you reach a menu.
<BrOSs> cdm10: yah!
<BrOSs> cdm10: that was my question
<cdm10> BrOSs: then select Recovery Mode
<BrOSs> cdm10: that is waht i was asking for
<BrOSs> cdm10: thks =)
<cdm10> np
<heavyweather> I've got a problem. After grub boots Ubuntu, I just have a blank screen until X finally loads. Is there any way I can get some sort of boot screen?
<smev81> i wonder if you can tell me where to find how-to-make-a-bootable-cd-that-can-grub-to-a-boot-partition-so-that-i-only-see-boot-menu-if-i-like-to
<srbaker_> heya folks
<con-man> I cannot enable the nvidia driver it keeps using the nv driver
<nickrud> heavyweather,   sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , and look for the kernel lines with splash in them. Remove that word.
<srbaker_> i was wondering if someone can give me a brief summary (or link with relevant info) about how the ati opensourcing thing might affect me
<chrometiger> is there a way to check yahoo mail in evolution ??
<srbaker_> i have a dell inspiron 9400 w/ ati x1400 and it's really poorly supported currently
<terlmann> srbaker_ in a good way ^_^
<ChrisULM> Task1, gimme a second
<con-man> I try to install the nVidia driver off their website but when I run the settings manager I get the message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."  I do exactly that and go to run the settings manager but I get the same message again
<nickrud> srbaker_, the newer drivers should support you very well, they'll be in the next ubuntu release
<srbaker_> oh good
<srbaker_> is there a way to get them into gutsy currently?
<srbaker_> i also have an imac 20" with ATI HD2600, and an MBP with x1500 (i think)
<srbaker_> whcih i'm hoping ot move to ubuntu as well
<con-man> does anyone have any ideas?
<con-man> tough crowd
<nickrud> srbaker_, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide . Also, that wiki has some stuff about HD I think
<srbaker_> nickrud: great, tahnks
<con-man> I just wanna use linux like everyone else
<con-man> but that doesnt seem possible the way things are going
<NeonLightning> heh i know the feeling con-man try me beeing stuck with a messed up motherboard and only able to install from netinstall over 30kb/s
<iSMa> hello
<con-man> at least ppl help you in here. Im talking to a wall
<terlmann> con-man
<terlmann> your a con :-)
<NeonLightning> con-man: i've haven't gotten an answer to the question i asked in the end i figured it out
<terlmann> anyhow I would reboot
<con-man> I just want to run dual head with compiz-fusion running
<terlmann> dual-head is quite an issue
<con-man> not really, Ive had it before
<terlmann> xinimera or something like that does dual head
<con-man> yes it does
<terlmann> you have to set it up
<lockd> I gave up figuring how to make apt use a different root for installing packages. Finally used chroot, because it's not ubuntu specific
<NeonLightning> never tried compiz or dual monitor the best i've done is output to tv and monitor at the same time
<heavyweather> Also, how can I make only terminal windows about 60% opaque as a default setting? I'm used to this in OS X, so I'm a little spoiled. Heh.
<eracc> Who thought this was a good idea? " --- You have been invited to #ubuntu.com by Ubuworker "
<con-man> what session should I be using "gnome"?
<con-man> or that xscript
<BehiiMehii> None of the movies play, I have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed, but all I get is a pink choppy screen. Anyone have any suggestions?
<lockd> heavyweather: which terminal?
<con-man> BehiiMehii, install VLC
<BehiiMehii> It gives me the same thing
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, you mean movies on dvd?
<con-man> O_o
<BehiiMehii> No, just the ones on the computer
<heavyweather> lockd, Gnome terminal, the one that comes with Ubuntu 7.10 by default
<Luge> Does anyone know how I can tell if my user has root-like privilages?
<nickrud> o_O
<BehiiMehii> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvs3.png
<BehiiMehii> That's what all movies on any format looks like
<atomdog2003> I'm having trouble getting vnc installed on my 7.10
<con-man> oh my gawd this is pissing me off.  it keeps defaulting to the nv driver no matter what I do
<lockd> heavyweather: xfterm4 has it in edit>preferences>appearance
<con-man> I cant get the nvidia driver
<korosora> i love you guys. thanks for the great support being offered here.
<con-man> support?
<con-man> you get support here?
<korosora> lol.
<korosora> advice.?
<korosora> maybes?
<atomdog2003> how do I setup a VNC service on my 7.10 ?
<con-man> I dont get any advice either
<lockd> heavyweather: get that if gnome terminal doesn't support it
<heavyweather> lockd, I'll give that a shot.
<Task1> YAY!!!! IT WORKS!??!!!!!!
<ubuntux> someone know a nice tool to bulk edit mp3 tags?
<batis610> i want to rip some episodes from a dvd with multiple laguages and subtitles... which tool can i use?
<nickrud> con-man, the someone you need isn't around right now, maybe later :)
<Lagginator> When I do "sudo apt-get update" it says  "failed to fetch http://security...etc", whats wrong?
<nickrud> Lagginator, it could be the repo is down
<kyleBAKED> how can i get the text when i'm booting to be a different color? like when it [okay] or [fail], change the color of that
<Lagginator> nickrud, so I should just try later?
<ConstyXIV> are there any firefox 3 beta 2 packages for gutsy?
<atomdog2003> to get a vnc service up I followed these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<atomdog2003> I still can't get in via VNC :(
<nickrud> Lagginator, yes, or try another mirror. You can change them in system->admin->software sources.
<Lagginator> thank you nickrud
<con-man> does anyone here have any idea how I can get the nvidia driver running?
<con-man> it keeps defaulting to nv
<atomdog2003> anyone know how to setup a VNC service on 7.10?
<tritium> !nvidia | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> atomdog2003: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<askand> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/  In this page there is only like 20-30% that is started..does this mean that the other ones actually are not started or is not updated?
<ralph__> anyone an idea which prog to use to watch tele with a Pinnacle card?
<brandon_> hey HEY hey!!
<batis610> any idea??
<RonK> On 7.10 just go to SYSTEM > Preferences > remote desktop and enable it.
<brandon_> can i get dream waver on fawn?
<brandon_> weaver
<tritium> ralph__: try xawtv, or spanning
<Task1> where do I configure the cube?
<Task1> I got the Visuals working now
<ketrox> ralph__, is your card suppoerted ?
<erUSUL> !wine | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ralph__> xawtv I know, spanning i don't
<erUSUL> !appdb | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ralph__> its a pinnacle
<atomdog2003> tritium & RonK:  Oh Man - that was too easy!
<cb_k> hi! I have xubuntu installed on a compaq armada e500. i ungraded to gutsy (from feisty) via update-manager. when it tries to boot the 2.6.22 kernel (the default option) it doesn't recognize my /home partition (reiserfs), while booting fine the 2.6.20 kernel. does anyone know what's wrong? i have search ubuntu forums and google but cannot find anything useful thx
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Task1
<tritium> ralph__: sorry, zapping, not spaning
<atomdog2003> thanks !
<tritium> atomdog2003: :)
<ralph__> ok
<ubotu> Task1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<RonK> Yeah. It is. I spent 20 minutes looking for it the first time tho. LOL
<Task1> !ccsm
<Task1> thanks
<ralph__> thanks I'll have a look
<Task1> !ccsm | Task1
<ralph__> yes card works with kdetv but no option to record something
<RonK> will xchat display a userlist or do I need to go to xIRC for that feature?
<usr13> RonK: Try "/who"
<tritium> RonK: xchat has it
<sjaakmans> Somebody experience with conky?
<RonK> Been using Xchat on Fedora. Tried this one because it was here.
<LetterRip> hi all any suggestions on where to go to hack on stuff to detect keycodes? I followed the suggestions here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/Keycodes - and none of the steps detect my key presses
<ehc> is there a way to limit the bandwidth of another computer on my network?
<psyklops> Hi
<RonK> Only time I've ever needed to limit BW of another computer was when they were using Bit Torrent.
<rodolfo> nickrud: hey
<RonK> In that case you want to cap their upload. Thats what maxes you out.
<nickrud> rodolfo, hey back
<rodolfo> nickrud: what's up?
<usr13> RonK: Packet Shaper
<nickrud> doing a bit of website work
<sayers> !jail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RonK> back in a bit. Gonna get xIRC.
<psyklops> is it possible to run a command on all libraries and only remove those which don't remove other packages (only those not depended on)
<rodolfo> nickrud: thats good....i've done my homework too...trying to help users on ubuntu forums and ubuntu-related doubts on answers.yahoo.com....
<psyklops> apt-get autoremove removes things which were automatically installed, but there are a ton I explicitly asked for, but don't need anymore
<atomdog2003> anyone out there using ZoneMinder?
<erUSUL> !info deborphan | psyklops
<ubotu> psyklops: deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (gutsy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<nickrud> psyklops, deborphan (although apt-get autoremove should do it for you)
<rodolfo> nickrud: besides, talking about doubts...i need to ask you something: nickrud: do you know how to install new fonts on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !fonts | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nickrud> rodolfo, see above ^^ erUSUL 's on the job :)
 * erUSUL :)
<DIL_> what is happening if i try to boot and there are a bunch of 1 and 0 scrolling on my screen - if figure it has to do with my monitor i can boot w/ a disk and work from console how can i get GUI
<rodolfo> erUSUL: man you got straight to the point..thanks :)
<Task1> Gnome Kde Or  Xfce ???
<Task1> What am I using?
<kyleBAKED> what are some fun linux games?
<rsk> kyleBAKED: quakeworld , chekout www.nquake.com
<rsk> kyleBAKED: also urbanterror
<InGunsWeTrust> i love wormux haha
<believer> ?
<godfreyhk> [off-topic] I'm having some sound card related questions for my windows machine... does anyone know an irc channel i could go ask them?
<ompaul> godfreyhk,  ##windows
<godfreyhk> ok thanks!
<psyklops> erUSUL: this is not removing all of the sdl-dev packages I manually installed
<Eyemean> hi does anyone know anything about the amsn plugins?
<DIL_> cd ..
<liquidengineer> Hello
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me ssh into my PC?
<liquidengineer> I need some help
<rkj> I'm trying to get a second monitor running on my Dell laptop without success. So far I've managed to get xorg.conf configured per the suggestions in the Xinerama HowTo and after crashing X a few times now it at least boots - but no second display (except a very ratty-looking clone when I press Fn-F8 which was working before I did all this). Help please.
<erUSUL> psyphen: deborphan only list the orphaned libraries it is up to you what to do with the list...
<liquidengineer> I'm trying to install ubuntu from the livecd, and I went through the process, and now my computer won't boot
<rkj> I'm trying to get a second monitor running on my Dell laptop without success. So far I've managed to get xorg.conf configured per the suggestions in the Xinerama HowTo and after crashing X a few times now it at least boots - but no second display (except a very ratty-looking clone when I press Fn-F8 which was working before I did all this). Help please.
<ardchoille> !patience | rkj
<ubotu> rkj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> psyphen: you can pass it to xargs for example (totally untested) deborphan | xargs sudo aptitude purge
<scguy318> liquidengineer: why not? can you elaborate further?
<carnage__> is there another place besides gnome-screensaver where i can set the time before my computer is marked as idle?
<rkj> ardchoille ok, I'm patient. My first post seemed to not be all there.
<liquidengineer> it boots up to a black screen, that just says something like "boot failure" or "failure to start or somesuch."
<ardchoille> rkj: Ah, ok
<liquidengineer> I didn't get the exact error, hold on
<wraund> any help?
<wraund> wraund@morpheus ~ % skype
<wraund> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ljorring> I have a problem with Evolution mail. When I press 'send/receive', the progress bar hangs forever
<wraund> wraund@morpheus ~ %
<kitche> wraund: find out what packages has libXss.so.1 and install it
<Terfy> liquidengineer: did you remember to install GRUB ?
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me ssh into my desktop from my laptop?  basically ive run ssh-keygen -t dsa on my laptop .. then copied that to my ubuntu desktop... and run id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys ... ssh public keys login is available in sshdconfig ..... i've also run ssh -v and seen that its TRYING to send ssh keys... but failing i guess .. i'm at  my wits end .... ideas?
<Ljorring> I have followed a guide and set up 'hotsmtp' and 'hotway' to get my hotmail working
<kitche> wraund: synaptic should be able to tell you which package you need
<Ljorring> but it just hangs, when sending/receiving
<liquidengineer> Terfy: I had to do that seperately?
<Ljorring> any help would be appreciated
<liquidengineer> I thought it was automatic
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to make a nautilis script that will appear in a right click menu that will make me be able to mount an ISO to a virtual cd drive. I know how to make the script appear in the right click menu but I cant figure out the syntax I need in the script
<liquidengineer> I selected the partittioning I wnated and everything (which didn't seem to behave as expected.  I'm just hoping I didn't hose the windows paritition
<Terfy> liquidengineer: No I think ubuntu installer do that for you.. but I remember you have to tell it to install it when it asks to
<liquidengineer> exact text: "Error loading operating system."
<liquidengineer> It's like I've fried the MBR
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Is there something in ubuntu ro stop you removing core files (with rm)?
<juan> why does xserver-xgl seem to force my dual monitor setup to act as one large desktop... ie, if i maximize a window, it spans both monitors...
<wraund> kitche: i have them all installed
<liquidengineer> is there anyway I can fix this without going through the whole install procedure again?
<juan> and if a dialog pops up, it's between the two monitors and "broken in two"
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> anyone know how to hide the status info from the top of the top command,
<Terfy> liquidengineer: you can install GRUB (again) manually. try google how
<kitche> wraund: then it shouldn't complain see if you have a libXss.so.1 file in /usr/lib
<Ace2016> the tasks, cpu, mem, swap
<nickrud> !grub | liquidengineer
<ubotu> liquidengineer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<holden> Ace2016: press l, t, m
<carnage__> is there another place besides gnome-screensaver where i can set the time before my computer is marked as idle?
<sofiankrt> ithicine: no luck
<Ace2016> ohj
<Ace2016> oh oh oh
<Ace2016> thats what the man page meant
<Ace2016> i spent ages trying out all sorts of stuff like top -m and stuff
<sofiankrt> ithicine: downloaded both ndiswrapper and fwcutter and the firmware
<Ace2016> nothing was working
<holden> Ace2016: yes, or press "h" for help :D
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know anything about natalis scripts
<sofiankrt> ithicine: apparently "amd64" is not my architecture
<Stormx2> Alright, my DNS server seem to have stopped working :(
<Random832|ZZZ> the on-screen volume indicator when i hit the keyboard volume buttons is acting weird
<Ace2016> i was trying top --help
<sofiankrt> ithicine: and I tried installing ndiswrapper, but whenever I 'su'ed and typed my password, it would say I'm not authorized to login. I su in all the time on mandriva
<sofiankrt> how do you log in as root on the terminal?
<sofiankrt> it isn't like mandriva, is it?
<erichj> sofiankrt,  sudo is what you want to do
<gauda> hello folks. i have got a question concerning ssh-connects: i was provided with a ppk-file. when connecting with putty it does not ask for a password, but when connecting via terminal it asks for a password:
<gauda> ssh root@host.de -i .ssh/host.ppk
<gauda> Enter passphrase for key '.ssh/host.ppk':
<drgeb> what is the .dmrc directory for ?
<sofiankrt> erichj: I tried doing that, but a bunch of gibberish appeared
<kitche> gauda: it's asking for the key not the password
<sofiankrt> erichj: I wasn't prompted for my passw
<underdaw1> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<gauda> kitche: what key do you mean?
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how I can convert a video to a lower resolution/quality to upload to YouTube?
<Creationist> Right now it is just about DVD quality.
<kitche> gauda: the key for host.ppk
<Ace2016> Creationist: mencoder can do that
<kitche> gauda: a key is sort of like a password but it's not
<cb_k> sofiankrt: you should type sudo <comand> then
<sofiankrt> I'm just lost here, can't connect to the internet
<erUSUL> Creationist: mencoder; ffmpeg
<cb_k> ask the password
<sofiankrt> cb_k: ask the password?
<gauda> hm but i dont have any. just wondering, because putty does not ask for a key/pw?!
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<nuGzthk> how do i install new nvidia drivers??? mine are still out of date and cs runs slow. please help, thanks
<sofiankrt> maybe I should just stick with mandriva... seems a whole lot easier to work with than ubuntu
<kitche> gauda: yeah putty is dumb enough to ignore the key for the file
<Ace2016> Creationist: there is a nice howto here, try that, or search the forums http://www.shahidhussain.com/blog/?p=32
<phaedral> suppose I was some kind of oddball who wanted to have WM instead of gnome; where would you point me to?
<gauda> hihi, ok, any chance to get this working on terminal?
<cb_k> sofiankrt: you should type sudo <comand> then you will be prompted for your passw
<gauda> if i just press enter it wont let me in
<phaedral> gauda, why putty?  cygwin instead?
<sofiankrt> cb_k: I wasn't! a bunch of gibberish appeared, and that was it
<squarebracket> i'm trying to access my ubuntu computer from my vista laptop, and i keep on getting a password prompt, but no user/pass is working. can anyone help?
<liquidengineer> That can't be good
<liquidengineer> I tried using the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
 * karl farts loudly
<liquidengineer> when I got to the find command it said nothing was found
<robobob> Hey
<liquidengineer> what's going on?
 * phaedral opens a window
#ubuntu 2007-12-30
<gauda> no, putty is in the repos. sorry but as an old windows-user i just checked that ;)
 * karl gags
<heatmzzr> is there a trick to getting a printer to work?
<sayers> How do I limit a user to only use so much space in their /home
<robobob> My net keeps dropping, its not the router becasue my bros comp stays fine, then it fixes itself wen i unplug n plug router back? any ideas??
<kitche> sayers: make a quota for the user
<sayers> kitche, and how would I go about doing that?
<erUSUL> sayers: look for info on how to enable disk quotas
<adamonline46> Is it possible the xubuntu alt install froze at 85% 'select and install software', or is it more likely it's just working real hard?
<squarebracket> is there any way to change the workgroup for samba?
<liquidengineer> "Also, is there a reason I would get an error when trying to mount my WinXP parition?
<Ace2016> did you run a disk check?
<tho1> sayers http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/quota_tutorial.html
<Ace2016> on the cd before you installed it
<kitche> sayers: I m not sure how to do it on Linux
<liquidengineer> Exact error is as follows: Unable to mount, logfile indicates unclean shutdown
<tho1> squarebracket install swat...makes all the samba configs easy
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<Ace2016> which graphics card?
<squarebracket> tho1: thanks
<adamonline46> Ace2016: me? Yes I did check the cd
<erUSUL> sayers: http://www.debianadmin.com/implement-and-manage-disk-quotas-in-linux.html  this should apply in ubuntu (but never tried)
<wraund> kitche: its ok i found a web fix
<rkj> Ace2016: It's a Dell laptop with i810 intel video
<gauda> any chance to get this working without key-question? ssh root@host.de -i .ssh/host.ppk
<gauda> Enter passphrase for key '.ssh/host.ppk':
<Ace2016> adamonline46: did you by any chance add ntfs partitions to be mounted
<nn-away> Is some one here willing to help me make linuxmain.net????
<robobob> y net keeps dropping, its not the router becasue my bros comp stays fine, then it fixes itself wen i unplug n plug router back? any ideas??
<blau> join textflow
<Ace2016> nn-away: make into what?
<Ace2016> its loading very slowly
<magic_ninja> my system is displaying military time how do i get it to display normal time
<adamonline46> Ace2016: No, it's a total fresh install, single boot, new HD
<robobob> can anyone tell me the channel 4 net related problems
<Ace2016> #networking
<Task1> Where do I configure the buttons for the special effects?  I installed ccsm and everything just dont know where to edit the Keys...
<Ace2016> alt+f2 ccsm
<kitche> Task1: in ccsm
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Task1
<ubotu> Task1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<heatmzzr> anyone know how to get my HP x4270 to work with ubuntu?
<Task1> I am in there right now...
<Task1> I dont see where you can set the "Super" key or anything
<yeahthatsit> hello
<yeahthatsit> super is the windows key
<nn-away> Ace2016, Im trying to make linuxmain.net into linux's main sosial networking site but I need some help whith the content that will eventually attaract the users that will make it run. Im really Trying to get it running quick as possable but there are a trillian settings I need a assistants to help and point out what needs fixing and add content like pages howto links to other sights etc. I'm wondering if anyone here is willing to join and help me make thi
<Ace2016> dude why linuxmain.net?
<Ace2016> go for a .com named site
<Lagginator> Halp, I installed ubuntu server on a comp with windows and i dont know how to boot with windows
<moebob> Hello
<gauda> nn-away: did yout check this? http://linuxmain.net/
<moebob> I need some help with partitioning (This is liquidengineer...my router just died on me.)
<magic_ninja> my clock is displaying military time how do i get it to display normal time
<Task1> OK... super is windows keys... but can you adjust what SUper+Shift controls?
<moebob> I'm looking at the partition table in the installer and there's some irregularities
<moebob> hda1 is obviously my windows install
 * Ace2016 will never get a domain unless he can get .com also
<erUSUL> magic_ninja: right click on the clock and choose configure
<xobius> moebob, you will edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nn-away> gauda, is there a modual error thats crashing it ?
<kitche> magic_ninja: change the properties probably
<moebob> xobius: I'm back in the livecd installer
<nn-away> it seems to work for me
<moebob> I just decided to redo it
<kitche> magic_ninja: and it's not military time it's just 24 hour time
<moebob> I got to step 4 (editing the partition table) and want to make sure I do it right
<gauda> just redirect to www.
<nonewmsgs>  i got a nvidia tnt videocard for dad's p3 1ghz ubuntu machine. once x starts the screen goes blank, er rather did until i started running the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  lspci has said that i have a vga compabale controller nvidia nv6 [vanta/vanta lt] (rev 15) at 01:0e.0  i tried to punch that in as pci:01:0e:0 in the wizard, but it says that is not a valid entry. pci:01:0:0 does not work
<magic_ninja> kitche: 24 hour time IS military time
<sandr-> anyone working with devilspie? I get this error that my workspace number 2 doesn't exist, but I have 6 workspaces ...
<nn-away> ah i got it one sec Im fixing that
<kitche> magic_ninja: not really zulu time is military time at least in the US
<moebob> I'm editing the partition I want to use and just set it for ext3...that's correct, yes?
<magic_ninja> kitche: zulu time?
<super-6-2> hello i have a problem mounting my Exsternal hard drive can anyone help?
<xobius> moebob, can you mount the ubuntu server partition?
<moebob> xobius: what's that?
<xobius> moebob, did you install ubuntu server?
<lhoerste> should I use /usr/share/phpmyadmin or /var/lib/phpmyadmin for my phpmyadmin install?
<moebob> I'm installing regular ubuntu (not the server) from the livecd.  I'm still booted into the livecd right now, in the install program
<Ayabara> is there an equalizer plugin for totem?
<xobius> moebob,  it detect the win install?
<|DuReX|> I'm running ubuntu on a RAID0 array with dmraid, its working perfectly, but i can't mount the second partition with UUID :s
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<|DuReX|> the UUID doesn't exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<nn-away> ok I fixed the cck_map error
<erUSUL> |DuReX|: blkid ??
<nn-away> try it now
<nn-away> please
<|DuReX|> erUSUL: there it shows the id
<gauda> same
<|DuReX|> but i can't mount from it
<erUSUL> |DuReX|: error msg??
<moebob> xobius: it shows as a drive on the livecd, which gives me hope I didn't accidentially destroy it the first time around, but it won't let me mount the disk
<Ace2016> rkj: there is a howto in the foums, search there, might find a better one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161830
<moebob> something about the ntfs not being released or seomthing
<|DuReX|> Failed to access /dev/disk/by-uuid/666etc
<moebob> it shows that 29 gigs of the 31 gigs are in use though, so I'm guessing the windows xp install is still there
<sandr-> anyone working with devilspie? I get this error that my workspace number 2 doesn't exist, but I have 6 workspaces ...
<jarrod__> dios mio /666etc ?!?!
<Grell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC9pIHk-MBA <-- the internets is serious business
<xobius> moebob, what hd have you got?
<LeviathNL> How do I link to a program so it interprets relative paths correctly?
<LeviathNL> I now get these kind of error when linking to teewars: failed to open file. filename='data/game.png'
<|DuReX|> erUSUL: any id ?
<Yabber> ok chaps, I think this might be a bug. I am testing various linux distros open-iscsi initiator to an iscsi target, if I install the open-iscsi package in gutsy, all works, but even though I discover a target it never connects to the target. On further investigation I have noticed that even if I delete the iscsi.conf file that ubuntu is meant to be using it makes no difference and ubuntu does not even complain the file is missing...
<Yabber> ..IE I think there is a init.d script error.......not using any of the settings in iscsi.conf....any ideas?
<erUSUL> |DuReX|: sorry i dunno what may be wrong....
<lockd> Yabber: I had a minor problem like that, totally ignoring the apt.conf
<kitche> Yabber: the iscsi.conf might be there for settings but doesn't mean it needs to be used but last tiem I knew iscsi is tricky on *nix anyways but would file a report anyhow
<NoirFluo> where do I activate Compize Fusion ?
<lockd> NoirFluo: install compiz-fusion
<NoirFluo> it is installed
<|DuReX|> erUSUL: it seems like it doesn't create uuid symlinks for dmraid devices
<tehcheez> @NoirFluo: compiz --replace ccsm
<kitche> NoirFluo: it's enabled by default actually if you use a restricted driver
<NoirFluo> TehBrandon, thanks
<lockd> NoirFluo: also add compiz to your session or default session if you don't use a restricted driver
<lockd> btw, is there a way to have 2 separate xubuntu menus? One is in a chroot jail of another distro, but my home directory is bound into the chroot
<rkj> Ace2016: I've been through all that and have got it to be pretty close, I should think - have Device, Monitor, screen and serverLayout sections defined in xorg.conf - managed to crash X several times but it's not crashing now - but still not working either
<lockd> everything besides that is working perfectly
<Ace2016> chroot gail? that sounds interesting, how do i do that?
<liquidengineer> hello
<Ace2016> Hi
<RazzoRz> hey folks
<liquidengineer> When will the livecd installer ask if I would like to install grub?  I wanna do this right this time. :D
<kitche> Ace2016: gail do you mean jail chroot is what you want there is no such thing really as jails in Linux
<Ace2016> yea jail
<Yabber> kitche, thanks, when you say tricky on *nix do you mean buggy
<lockd> what's missing in Linux jails?
<tehcheez> Windows :)
<Ace2016> prison guards
<kitche> Yabber: yeah needs a lot of work
<kitche> lockd: it's not the same as a jail
<RazzoRz> can someone explain to me how one uploads a video of my desktop ( usieng ) sessions recorder....  it records it as a OGG file format...  can one conver that to a avi or mgeg???
<Ace2016> i mean you don't have any outbout firewalls to block certain apps
<mige0> asdff
<lockd> kitche: so in BSD you don't have to forward the /dev and all that/
<__mikem> Linux Jails are where microsoft sends their employees if they are caught running linux
<__mikem> :)
<kitche> lockd: you can mount /dev and other things inside the jail
<lockd> kitche: or "bind"
<tehcheez> Windows should be in Linux gaol :)
<Ktravaglini> Hey, my friend is a rather new linux user, hence ubuntu, and is having trouble with playing .wmv files, I tried to get him tell me his hardware configurations but it didnt work...Any ideas?
<lordmorgoth> hey guys. my totem (even mplayer) are running videos with nothing to display, only the sound. any idea how to solve this ?
<Ace2016> lockd: if you don't have /dev how do you mount stuff? or do dd if=/dev/ ...
<user5435> ktravaglini, try vlc
<user5435> vlc plays almost anything
<tehcheez> lordmorgoth, do you have the required codecs?
<user5435> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Ktravaglini> Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv > Ktravaglini
<BehiiMehii> user5435 that didn't work
<nickrud> Ktravaglini, and remember that if the wmv is drm protected, it won't play on ubuntu
<kitche> lockd: but a jail is really a whole another system why a chroot is a "half" system since it doesn't have it's own ip address
<user5435> what didn't work?
<kitche> lockd: among some other things
<Ktravaglini> Thanks Jack_Sparrow?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gauda> any chance to get this working without key-question? ssh root@host.de -i .ssh/host.ppk
<Yabber> kitche, damn! thats not good news, I thought it was production ready....
<LeviathNL> <LeviathNL> How do I link to a program so it interprets relative paths correctly? anybody?
<kitche> Yabber: it is but I just know only professionals that build systems themselves got it working really haven't seen a user get one up and running so far
<lordmorgoth> anyone ???
<bruenig> LeviathNL, are you talking about scripting?
<kitche> Yabber: might want to do some searches though
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, you running compiz?
<bobgill> if I want to remote desktop to a friend's windows xp box and he uses a router, can I just enter his IP to get in ?
<lordmorgoth> nickrud,  yeah i though of it, know how to fix it ?
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<Yabber> kitche, I am not building the target, I am using a san/nas for that, just trying to get a client initiator to connect to the target, its just not connecting under ubuntu..under centos, and redhat works like a dream!
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, the xv output doesn't work well with compiz, I've been able to get x11 to work.
<tehcheez> bobgill: Are you connected to that router?
<LeviathNL> bruenig, I want to make a symlink to a program, but if I do ln /path/to/program and execute the link i get errors in the program i can't find files (using relative paths it seems)
<bobgill> tehcheez: NO
<bobgill> oh sorry caps
<bobgill> lol
<RazzoRz> can someone explain to me how one uploads a video of my desktop ( usieng ) sessions recorder....  it records it as a OGG file format...  can one conver that to a avi or mgeg???
<bobgill> mp o
<bobgill> no i'm not
<lordmorgoth> nickrud, xv ? i didn't understood what u mean
<nn-away> Ok I fixed that problem; Can some one please help me with the content now; Original Message : Im trying to make linuxmain.net into linux's main sosial networking site. But I need some help whith the content that will eventually attaract the users that will make it run. Im really Trying to get it running quick as possable but there are a trillian settings I need a assistants to help and point out what needs fixing and add content like pages howto links to 
<bruenig> LeviathNL, you are trying to link what to what
<tehcheez> bobgill: Then no.
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, there're different outputs that display on the screen.  Try   mplayer -vo x11 <file> , see if you can see it
<bobgill> tehcheez: no possible way ?
<LeviathNL> a game called teewars i copied to /usr/local/share/games/teewars, now I want to make a link in /usr/local/bin
<TheEagle> should i learn how to program before learning any languages, or should i just get stuck in learning a language?
<bruenig> LeviathNL, ln -s /usr/local/share/games/teewars /usr/local/bin/teewars
<nickrud> TheEagle, unless you learn a language, you won't learn to code. pseudocode only gets you so far
<tinin> Can I download a 4.7GB torrent file to a FAT32 partition?
<nickrud> tinin, no
<TheEagle> so what should i learn first in the way of a programming language?
<tinin> any solution to this?
<dcesiel_> Hey guys I'm having a problem connecting to internet
<batis610> Need to encode my dvd(contains serie episodes) to an avi with multiple audio tracks and subtitles..... how?
<nickrud> TheEagle, haven't we had this conversation before :)
<bruenig> TheEagle, learn bash, that will get you through simple concepts like if, while, for, switch/case, etc.
<heatmzzr> anyone know how to get my HP x4270 to work with ubuntu?
<dcesiel_> Could someone help me out I'm not sure what to do I got a new router and now nothing works
<dcesiel_> I just can't connect
<nickrud> TheEagle, bash would be good, you'd also get stuff you can use right now
<TheEagle> yes, nickrud, i ask every day to see if the same reccomendations appear - so don't repeat yours at the moment
<lordmorgoth> nickrud, great it works from the comand line, anyway to fix it permanently ?
 * nickrud feels hurt
<bruenig> getting stuff you can use has always been necessary to keep me interested
<tehcheez> bobgill: Unless he/she/it has forwarded ports, no.
<LeviathNL> bruenig, same error, teewars is an executable in a folder in .../games/, and it uses files from that folder which it can't reach it seems
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, add   vo=x11  to ~/.mplayer/config . The problem with x11 is it won't scale up.
<LeviathNL> [4776e815][game/png]: failed to open file. filename='data/big_font.png' etc
<bruenig> learning how to conver fahrenheit to celsius in every language only gets you so far before you get disinterested
<TheEagle> bash is strictly linux isnt it?
<bruenig> TheEagle, no
<TheEagle> well
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: This isnt the place to ask that question in the first place . ..  Much less every day
<lordmorgoth> nickrud,  thanks m8 !
<lockd> TheEagle: Ruby is a good introductory programming language
<bruenig> LeviathNL, it should be able to, can you execute the binary directly
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, np
 * TheEagle is p*ssed off with such strict rules in irc channels
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: Enough with the comment messages too.. If you dont like the rules there are other channels
<dcesiel_> Hey guys I'm connected through ethernet I got a new router and now I can no longer get online, but the router says I am connected.  Does anyone know what could be going wrong?
<LeviathNL> bruenig, if I cd to /usr/local/share/games/teewars and do ./teewars it runs correctly
<matkix> Does anyone here know of any remote os installation / backup tool? I've found one, but its just in a really early beta stage. Anyone know of a good system to do this?
 * TheEagle doesn't see what harm it does posting a message in the wrong place
<Lagginator> when i turn on my computer, it goes to some grub command line thing
<lockd> matkix: rsync
<matkix> Rsync can install an os?
<nickrud> Lagginator, that's the boot loader, it loads the various os's you have on your machine
<bruenig> LeviathNL, oh I see, well what I would do is write a short bash script and put it in /usr/local/bin, have that bash script cd into the directory and run ./teewars
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: With 1200 uses here for one purpose. We do not need your comments and interruptions
<lockd> matkix: it can back it up
<Lagginator> nickrud, I don't know what to do, it prompts for a command
<nickrud> Lagginator, oh. You don't get a list of possible os's to load in a box?
<Lagginator> nickrud: no, it just says something abotu minimal bash liek editing supported and grub>
 * TheEagle thinks that it is just the pirate who doesn't need my comments and interruptions as it is just him that is complaining (and there is 1162 users not 1200 hehe )
<nickrud> Lagginator, you need a grub expert. Ask for help, saying your install is dropping you to the grub command line, and doesn't boot ubunut
<Lagginator> cool, I screwed up my comp!
<user5435> awesome
 * nickrud thinks Jack_Sparrow is being kind to TheEagle 
 * TheEagle is going to shut up before i do something stupid and start a massive argument
<Shpook> Anyone willing to help me diagnose a sound problem? I upgraded to Gutsy, and now have no sound. lspci shows the sound driver, but aplay -l returns "aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found..."
<michael__> hello?
<TheEagle> nickrud: yes he is being very kind and polite to me
<erUSUL> Lagginator: what have you done that can explain the grub missconfiguration?
<michael__> oh ok it works..
<nicolah> guys wha't /dev/fd0 ?
<TheEagle> but, he is just knitpicking
<matkix> I'm looking for a software tool that can install a os from pxe boot.
<tehcheez> nicolah: Floppy disk 0.
<Shpook> nicolah: your floppy drive
<user5435> shpook maybe if you ran alsaconf it would fix it
<pingu> ok what do i have to do to get a computer game to work... im guessing install some programs.. which ones?
<nicolah> uhm
<Shpook> user5435: I'll go give it a shot. :-)
<wols_> pingu: windows game?
<michael__> I am looking to install gcc on gutsy
<wols_> michael__: build-essential
<michael__> thank you
<erUSUL> michael__: install build-essential
<TheEagle> micheal__: sudo apt-get install gcc?
<Shpook> user5435: hmm...says command not found. Maybe it got messed up with the upgrade?
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<nicolah> gparted looks for that drive in my laptop, it take a lot (a lot) I don't have a floppy disk. How do I disable it ?
<pingu> its called star craft and yes!
<erUSUL> !wine | pingu
<ubotu> pingu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<HighLife> Could someone help me get my internet connection working?
<user5435> shpook hmm im not sure, i remember i had an issue like that and running alsaconf would fix it
<wols_> nicolah: disable it in bios?
<LeviathNL> crap writing a bash script does not work either
<pingu> i guess i have my disc partitioned with windows xp i can just run it on that right?
<lele> ciao
<Task1> if I install a program... say steam.... where would I find it?
<Avt> im in gutsy how to setuo java? its realy easy right
<lele> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shpook> user5435: Well, thank you anyways though. I'm sure it's gonna be something easy, it's just a matter of finding out what.
<wols_> Task1: wherever you installed it and set as wine drive
<erUSUL> !java | Avt
<ubotu> Avt: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Task1> ok
<Avt> ty :D
<nickrud> LeviathNL, in your bash script, did you cd to the directory the game was in, then invoke the game?
<stdin> !it | lele
<ubotu> lele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LeviathNL> yes
<Shpook> !meaning of life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<Shpook> Ha, not all knowing.
<LeviathNL> nickrud, #! /bin/bash   cd /usr/local/share/games/teewars    ./teewars
<suweid> Is there a way to boost volume in alsa beyond max levels?
<stdin> Shpook: please don't abuse the bot in the channel, you can just /msg it
<sammy_> nickrud, hi again
<nickrud> LeviathNL, and it works when you do it on the command line. Strange
<nickrud> Sammy88, hi
<sammy_> nickrud, have a new system :)
<AbstortedMinds_> I am trying to install ubuntu on my macbook pro, can someone help?
<Avt> so all I need is an interpriter?
<Shpook> stdin: my apologies, it was one of those random act before you think things, especially since I know better. :-)
<michael__> gcc works
<LeviathNL> I get an bash: ./teewars: Permission denied when trying to execute the script
<sammy_> nickrud, but again - it wont be go to suspend and wake up correctly
<michael__> terrific..
<erUSUL> Avt: you need to install sun-java6-jre or jdk
<Avt> k
<sammy_> nickrud, this time i am getting a black, "unenlightened" screen after reactivating...
<stdin> LeviathNL: you need to "chmod +x teewars" first
<arooni> folks when i try to ssh into my desktop via:  ssh chasetoys@192.168.0.101, i see this in my /var/log/auth.log file:  Dec 29 16:45:34 BigArooni sshd[9466]: debug1: trying public key file /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<arooni>   (but why is it checking ROOT?  why not /home/chasetoys) ?  whats up???
<Avt> were I get jre 6 for gutsy?
<nickrud> sammy_, probably your machine. Try googling <your exact model> suspend linux
<sammy_> nickrud, heared (read) some rumors the graphic card sends the video signal to the wrong machine
<erUSUL> Avt: it is in multiverse repository
<TheEagle> woo Jack_Sparrow has gone hehe
<Avt> kool
<sammy_> nickrud, mean, output
<LeviathNL> stdin, thank offcourse, how can i be this stupid :P, I knew it would be something simple
<TheEagle> and.... r e l a x lol
<ardchoille> Avt: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<TheEagle> only joking
<sammy_> nickrud, is that possible and how could i change that? (google is already working...)
<nickrud> sammy_, or, the dev's didn't have access to a machine like yours to tune suspend
<batis610> Need to encode my dvd(contains serie episodes) to an avi with multiple audio tracks and subtitles..... how?
<rkj> I need help configuring a second monitor - can somebody help?
<michael__> java works
<Shpook> Does anyone know how to get Gnome to recognize my sound card? "aplay -l" returns "aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found..."
<nickrud> sammy_, I know so little about suspend, like I said it just worked here, I didn't really have to do anything
<michael__> terrific
<ardchoille> batis610: acidrip can do that: sudo apt-get install acidrip
<sammy_> nickrud, I found a list of "tested" laptops - did you mean that one?
<nickrud> sammy_, yes
<{Nathan}> Is there any way to convert a chm to a pdf?
<Task1> everytime I add the program it doesnt stay in the menu
<Task1> It never goes in the menu actually
<nuGzthk> how do i install the latest nvida driver?? any1?
<Jordan_U_> Shpook, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ? ( That's alsa BTW, not gnome )
<sammy_> nickrud, sadly, my model was there too and they told "this one worked perfectly with standby" :-/
<Jordan_U_> !nvidia | nuGzthk
<ubotu> nuGzthk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeviathNL> {Nathan}, this might help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<sammy_> nickrud, you know anybody who knows anything about this problem?
<inimesekene> hello, i can browse a samba share on my network, i can also watch movies off it with totem, but i wlould prefer to use mplayer, for some reason mplayer nor VLC play it
<Avt> should I get the jre 6plugin?
<{Nathan}> LeviathNL: thanks!
<Shpook> Jordan_U_: I knew that. :-)  "asoundconf list"  returns nothing, just goes back to the terminal line.
<Avt> do i need jre 6 plugin?????
<nicolah> thanks wols_disabling floppy from bios worked.
<InGunsWeTrust> I am still having troubles trying to make a shell script that will mount an ISO as a virtual CD. So far I know that the command mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0 will mount the ISO and i know if i put an executable script in /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts it will appear in my right click options under scripts. I just cant figure out what my scripts needs to have in it
<lordmorgoth> nickrud, u still here man ?
<nicolah> now I don't need to wait 2 minutes to get gparted started
<michael__> I'd like to use mplayer or a mp3player in a cron file.
<nickrud> sammy_, not specifically. if you can, subscribe to this list, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users , and ask there. Good answers to hard questions generally
<Jordan_U_> Shpook, Has your sound card ever worked with Linux?
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, sure
<NeonmageK> nd badly written config files.
<michael__> I want to install mplayer
<lordmorgoth> nickrud, i was browsing the forum and i came across this thread, check it might be helpful :)
<lordmorgoth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507332&highlight=mplayer+problem+compiz
<michael__> or something better
<nickrud> sammy_, only thing is that list is very very active
<Shpook> Jordan_U_: Oh yes, but I recently reformatted( a couple times) and had to install Feisty then upgrade. This time, sound got buggered. It's onboard Nvidia sound, btw.
<nickrud> lordmorgoth, same answer I gave :)
<michael__> thank you Lord
<lordmorgoth> nickrud,  yeap :) thanks man
<michael__> (double entendre)
<Jordan_U_> Shpook, If it worked on any LiveCD boot into that and try to figure out what module it uses, then make sure that module is loaded / the configuration files are the same
<rkj> nickrud, do you happen to know all about dual monitors amd Xinerama?
<sammy_> nickrud, thanks for this tip - I guessed something like that already
<sandr-> hmmm devilspie bugs compiz? or vice versa ... :(
<LeviathNL> I have some other problem, the quit applet does a instant log off instead of giving me options to shut down, reboot etc..
<sammy_> Jordan_U_, Hi again, im back with a re-installed system
<nickrud> rkj, not a thing about xinerama
<Jordan_U_> sandr-, I think compiz has a built in devislpie like widget
<Shpook> Jordan_U_:  That's a good idea. I'll have to do it when I get back from the beach though.
<sandr-> o really ? :o Please Jordan_U_ what's the name?
<michael__> mnn
<rkj> nickrud, bummer, I've been asking for the last couple of hours and basically no response
<|DuReX|> should udev run AFTER dmraid
<|DuReX|> in the boot sequence ?
<Jordan_U_> sandr-, Don't remember :(, try looking through ccsm
<nickrud> rkj, xinerama is one of those things not a whole lot of people use enough to just 'know' it
<Task1> hey nickrud   I installed Wine... thats good... I installed Steam using Wine... Great!   Now I ran into a problem when I open Steam.... it stops and says only one instantance of steam can be ran at a time.... I dont see it open anywhere any ideas?
<Jordan_U_> sammy_, What was your problem again?
<santos_luis> hi ppl
<reaper-x> could someone please tell me how to install linux restricted modules server pkg & the most recent nvidia drivers? I finally got a sucessful install but can't quite figure out how to do this
<nickrud> Task1, wine is another thing I don't use. I don't play games in linux, so I use a vmware instance to run windows stuff for work
<sammy_> Jordan_U_, The not-working suspend mode (hibernate doesnt work too)
<Jordan_U_> Task1, Try "wineserver -k" to kill all windows apps first
<clever> !ulimit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Task1> kk
<phaedral> very happy to announce 7.1 running on my compaq presario v6133cl
<Task1> Still says it
<justin_> hi im a linux newby, i just tried it and i love it i only had it an hour and i erased my windows and everything in it plus threw out all my software cuz i got the linux versions free this great except for one problem, im an idiot and i cant figure out how to log in as root
<phaedral> onboad wifi died last week, but usb wifi "linksys wusb54gc" works "out of the box"
<InGunsWeTrust> nickrud: vmware doesnt support direct rendering so that doesnt work for gaming
<nickrud> !root | jusefina
<ubotu> jusefina: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U_> sammy_, Try "sudo apt-get install uswsusp" then "sudo s2both" ( or s2disk for suspend to disk )
<Task1> I think maybe I added it more then one time on accident in the menu to add applications... could that be it?
<sammy_> Jordan_U_, I heared something about the graphic card sending its signals to the wrong output after ending suspend mode
<nickrud> !root > justin_  (sorry jusefina )
<justin_> ok i get that
<reaper-x> could someone please tell me how to install linux restricted modules server pkg & the most recent nvidia drivers? I finally got a sucessful install but can't quite figure out how to do this
<santos_luis> nickrud: try virtualbox, its bether than vmware
<justin_> but i logged out and at the loggon screen entered root and then a password i made for root
<sammy_> Jordan_U_, How can I set one screen to default?
<justin_> and it said i cant log in at that screen
<Jordan_U_> !nvidia | reaper-x
<ubotu> reaper-x: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<justin_> do i log in through terminal?
<antoszka> Hi, any suggestion how to extract the debfiles (packages) from a Ubuntu 7.10 standard LiveCD? Can see only about 20 on the of the CD itself, and about other four in the squashfs image? Any hints?
<nickrud> santos_luis, boss had heard of santos_luis , he gave me a license to install inside that :)
<sandr-> thx Jordan_U_ , it was the window rules plugin !
<reaper-x> ty ubotu
<nickrud> santos_luis, lol, second santos_luis should be vmware
<reaper-x> ty jordan_u... do I type that in terminal?
<erUSUL> justin_: you can not log in as root you use sudo
<erUSUL> !sudo | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Task1> You know in windows... when you minimize it sometimes goes to the task bar.... could it do that here?
<santos_luis> nickrud: ok.
<Jordan_U_> antoszka, You need the alternate install CD for that.
<michael__> mplayer has dll problem, that is strange, i thought dlls were for a different os
<antoszka> Jordan_U_: No chances with a standard LiveCD?
<Jordan_U_> michael__, mplayer can use windows codec dlls
<michael__> oh thanks
<michael__> do i have the right one?
<michael__> i typed apt-get install mplayer
<justin_> im an idiot THANKS ALL
<michael__> i am trying to use mplayer in a cron job and need to install mplayer
<santos_luis> nickrud: virtualbox is open
<santos_luis> :)
<erUSUL> michael__: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ChrisULM> michael__ you could compile it
<nickrud> santos_luis, I agree. But if I used that, I'd have to spend a couple thousand on windows software instead of using the business's site licenses. Not likely
<Task1> nickrud where would it go if I minimized it?
<ChrisULM> ....but apt-get should work
<nickrud> Task1, I'm not really paying attention, just catching the drumroll when people type my nick, mostly. What's the question?
<Task1> lol
<Newuserr> can anybody please tell me how snort works
<santos_luis> nickrud: so... u cant use windows only in vmware.... i see.....
<HighLife> Does anyone know how to remove vmware, I installed it from one of their installers not synpatic?
<michael__> Jordan, it installed but I get this error "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<michael__> "
<Task1> nickrud remember... I installed wine.. I installed steam... I did the wineserver -k and tried running it again,,, but it says there is a copy already running
<Task1> I dont know how...
<nickrud> Task1, you should ask about wine on #winehq (if there's anyone there)
<Newuserr> can anybody please tell me how snort works
<Task1> ohhh ok sorry thanks
<michael__> hmm
<midget_> 1/part
<lestaT519> exit
<prudo> ola
<larson9999> i kinda wish ubuntu wasn't so good so i'd want to run another os in virtualbox
<Lagginator> I think I somehow deleted my /boot/grub/menu.lst, what do i do?
<Administrator> hello guys
<Administrator> im having a few problems installing radius-cistron-1.6.8
<justin_> ok its me the idiot again
<justin_> how do i install
<bio> I need open motif
<justin_> i did good with the click and install and even installing wine but i cant figure out how to install this program
<bio> !motif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notgod> Hello. :) I upgraded form FF to GG a while ago, and my desktop is now way out of date. Is there a way to reset my gnome desktop?
<michael__> mplayer has a socket error
<michael__> and i:m googling for it
<bio> !libmotif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmotif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<justin_> somebody help me please
<erUSUL> justin_: what program?
<justin_> win4lin
<bottiger> is there a way to make an encrypted folder on linux which automaticly uses my user password to decrypt the content on login. so I never have to worry about it when I'm using my computer?
<erUSUL> justin_: why do you want it?
<justin_> i had a lot of problems with win crashing and my son wont use linux cuz it wont play his games but i wont use windows cuz its such a pain
<justin_> i tried wine but it wouldnt support it
<Avt> flash in gutsy is realy simple to install ya?
<erUSUL> justin_: wine can run some windows games...
<wols_> justin_: no existing VM which runs on linux as hosts supports 3D programs sufficiently to play games
<justin_> yeah but it wont run what i need it to
<zoexii> hello, I use ubuntu within a VM at work (windows drives me nuts,) for a couple tasks I use rdesktop to remote into a windows machine.  I find using rdesktop distracting to use in a window, and would like it full screen.  my problem is this: toggle full screen hotkey (ctl + alt + enter) is already used by VMware player, so I cannot toggle rdesktop.  In addition, rdestop in fullscreen does not contain itself to one gnome workspace, so I have no way to exit rdesko
<justin_> they are smaller games not like 3d
<justin_> just lil bs
<wols_> justin_: some 3D games work
<Avt> how do I install flash in gutsy?
<justin_> ok but the games i need to work dont so i bought this program
<wols_> justin_: but if you want to game on the PC, you need real windows especially if you aren't so technically inclined
<justin_> and i cant figure out how to install it
<nuGzthk> how do i save my xorg.conf file???
<nuGzthk> it says ui ned to be root
<michael__> Hm
<nuGzthk> i*
<gilligan_> meh
<justin_> ok i get it but i want to try this
<wols_> justin_: ask their support?
<Avt> nug open it from the term as root
<justin_> i just need a lil help installing
<zoexii> Avt: google ubuntu unofficial guide, it has instructions.
<justin_> well its just me being dumb
<michael__> bye folks, you've been of assistance
<michael__> i think i will seek source code
<jack0e> hi all
<michael__> bye bye
<erUSUL> nuGzthk: edit it with sudo... 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Avt> zoexii were is that?????
<wols_> justin_: what is on the program cd. ls -l <path to cd>   put it in a pastebin
<nuGzthk> k
<justin_> it tells me to enter the code     dpkg --install win4linpro_<version>_<architecture>.deb  into terminal
<Newuserr> can anybody please tell me how snort works
<wols_> justin_: use sudo dpkg...
<justin_> i replace version and architecture with the actual version and architecture
<justin_> and terminal says
<Avt> zoexii hello were is that guide????
<wols_> justin_: I know what it says. use sudo as I told you
<justin_> justin@justin-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --install win4linpro_4.5-63958-i386.deb
<justin_> dpkg: error processing win4linpro_4.5-63958-i386.deb (--install):
<justin_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<justin_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<justin_>  win4linpro_4.5-63958-i386.deb
<zoexii> Avt: it's on the internet.  do a search.  with google maybe.
<wols_> justin_: in which directory is that file?
<justin_> desktop and on the cd
<wols_> justin_: cd into that directory
<justin_> ???
<LeviathNL> anyone any idea where to look why my quit-applet does an instant log out?
<wols_> justin_: do you know what a directory is?
<justin_> yes i know wat a directory is
<justin_> its the folder or disk something is located in
<wols_> do you know how to change directories in the terminal?
<justin_> no
<wols_> the command "cd" does it
<notgod> Hello. :) I upgraded form FF to GG a while ago, and my desktop is now way out of date. Is there a way to reset my gnome desktop?
<Avt> wtf is this????? :O    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY3Fvh3STSo
<spydon> What is the name of that linux comic writer? something like xcsd, does anyone know?
<aubade> xkcd?
<justin_> ok so tell me the command that i enter
<spydon> Yeah thats it aubade, thx!!!
<wols_> spydon: OT. his name is iliad
<wols_> spydon: xkcd has nothing to do with linux per se
<justin_> do i just put 'cd' infront of the command?
<Sammy88> Good night @all
<wols_> justin_: no
<justin_> ok?
<Sammy88> going to sleep a little bit...
<wols_> !cli | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jvargas> hi
<lukasz> Hey people
<jvargas> i tried to reinstall libapache2-mod-mono
<justin_> !cli | justin_ i put that infront of the file name?
<ubotu> justin_ i put that infront of the file name?: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jvargas> but the modules is not installed
<wols_> justin_: ubotu just gave you some help. read the url
<jvargas> although apt-get install libapache2-mod-mono works
<justin_> ok thanks
<wols_> huff3r: and learn. it's good to know
<lukasz> You guys should update add/remove cause I installed Amarok or Exaile from there and it crashed
<jvargas> there is no mod_mono module in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<wy> Anyone has encountered sound problem with snd_hda_intel? My AD198x doesn't work
<lukasz> I downloaded the new version of Exaile and it is fine :)
<wols_> jvargas: sudo a2enmod <modulename>  then restart apache2
<lukasz> Everything else works fine except my notebook webcam waaaaaaaa
<jvargas> wols_: there is no mono in a2enmod listing of modules
<wols_> jvargas: dpkg -L the nstalled package then
<aeGIs> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2T-iJKwskH4
<jvargas> it removed it by accident, and then tried reinstalling, and now it does not install it
<wols_> jvargas: check what files/modules there are in there
<lukasz> I did gstreamer-properties and didn't help waaaaaaaa
<wols_> jvargas: purge it and reinstall is the other option
<jvargas> ok
<osmosis> how do I get ride of the  apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed    when I do  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jvargas> wols_: i just tried, uninstalled the module, but dpkg -L still says the module is installed in /etc/apache2/mods-available/, which is not true
<lukasz> I got alsa mixer :)
<jvargas> wols_: is there a way to force the removal of those file entries?
<Lagginator> WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH UBUNTU?
<Lagginator> it's inconsistant for me
<Lagginator> it seems to only do things after I've tried a few times...
<lukasz> Ubuntu works for me :p
<tehcheez> UNIX is hard. Let's go shopping!
<wols_> jvargas: dpkg -l |grep mono. pastebin it
<lukasz> I got aac+ working
<bio> Lagginator, as opposed to what?
<Lagginator> ;_; Ubuntu decided it wouldn't show the boot menu the first time i restarted it, so i started messign around with stuff
<lukasz> get new version of exaile
<lukasz> There are older version of add/remove which do not work :(
<Lagginator> then when i messed around with stuff, I somehow made it boot to the grub command line
 * bio downloading the new version of sage
<reaper-x> could someone please tell me how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server on gutsy 7.10 server... it isn't in snyaptic list even with the restricted repositories selected
<Lagginator> then i tried using various commands i found in help pages, but they didnt work
<Lagginator> THEN THEY RANDOMLY DECIDED TO WORK.
<uzerzero> !john
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about john - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uzerzero> !John
<bio> Lagginator, Alex, calm down
<wols_> Lagginator: randomly using commands you "just found" is simply, well I won't say anything or I get another !language
<jvargas> wols_: pated at http://rafb.net/p/SL80Ag51.html
<reaper-x> could someone please tell me how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server on gutsy 7.10 server... it isn't in snyaptic list even with the restricted repositories selected
<arve> hello, anybody her running 7.10?
<lukasz> I am
<arve> on a laptop?
<wols_> jvargas: I told you to purge them. why didn't you do it?
<lukasz> yeah
<lukasz> USB
<arve> okei, have u got hibernation up and working?
<lukasz> no sry arve :(
<bio> ∗± ∗ κlpt θ
<arve> I have a dell latitude 620, no can do..
<HighLife> ok guys I can connect to the internet through my vmware server but not through the ubuntu host.  Can anyone help me?
<Lagginator> wols: the commands I found worked, but not the first time I tried them.
<wols_> HighLife: what kind of internet connection?
<jvargas> wols_: ok, brb
<HighLife> ethernet
<arve> neither suspend nor hibernate works here :-(
<HighLife> eth0
<wols_> Lagginator: you can complain a lot of things in linux but not that it's not consistent
<lukasz> I tried hibernating arve and then it wouldn't start up maybe its cause of that it is External USB
<wols_> HighLife: what network chip? dsl, pppoe, dhcp to a router? what?
<reaper-x> could someone please tell me how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server on gutsy 7.10 server... it isn't in snyaptic list even with the restricted repositories selected
<lukasz> thats why harbernation won't work since on Ubuntu is on USB
<arve> same thing happened to me, I googled some newgroups and found that many others out there have the same problem, but noone have the solution to it..
<jvargas> wols_: purged and reinstalled, thanks a lot wols_
<wols_> reaper-x: pastebin your sources.list
<wols_> jvargas: does it work now?
<lukasz> hmm wierd problem arve isn't it hehe :p
<arve> If I do suspend, the screen turns black and calms down, but I can't get it back again..
<HighLife> wols_: its integrated on my biostar board
<arve> same thing with hibernation
<lukasz> same here arve :p
<wols_> HighLife: that's not answer to my question
<HighLife> I was using roaming mode, whatever that is
<arve> yes lukasz,
<jvargas> wols_: yep, it seems the apt-get's purge does not purge as 'dpkg --purge'...
<arve> but it's quite essential for a laptop to have such things
<HighLife> wols_ does that help?
<lukasz> Yes it is arve
<wols_> jvargas: it does
<HighLife> I guess I'm not ttly sure
<arve> hopefully the ubuntu guys can get it working
<reaper-x> !pastebin
<larson9999> i'll treat hibernation like i used to treat midi joysticks: wait until usb models come out:)
<lukasz> Yup hopefully :)
<EADG_> Evening all. What file would I edit to NOT have GDM start at boot in 7.10? I want to stay in CLI.
<wols_> HighLife: lcpci in  pastebin. and answer the other questions too
<reaper-x> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arve> otherwise it's a great system
<MikeH> what else could be running a screensaver other than gnome-screensaver? I've killed gnome-screensaver after the config didn't seem to be working, but I'm still getting a screensaver come up?
<lukasz> yes it is easy as 1,2,3 :)
<c0nka16> hello could someone help
<wols_> MikeH: dpms?
<ardchoille> c0nka16: Help with what?
<wols_> ardchoille: with teaching how to ask proper questions on irc obviously
<arve> I've been trying mandrake and mandriva for 5-6 years, and everytime it screws up my harddrive. but Ubuntu seems rock steady
<wols_> ardchoille: lesson one: never ask if someone can help you, just state your problem instead
<c0nka16> i installed ubuntu without any problems and when it reboots the loading screen comes up then it just goes on to a black screen ?¿
<MikeH> wols_, what's that? Power Management?
<jvargas> cool, webservices now working on mono :)
<HighLife> wols_: lcpci? That's not a command?
<lukasz> yeah Mandriva and mandrake are bad they screw it up for me 2
<HighLife> command not found
<wols_> HighLife: it is
<wols_> MikeH: sort of
<pteague> what do i need to install to get the nvidia setup tools?  nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings ?  & no, can't install both because they conflict
<HighLife> lcpci?
<MikeH> wols_, well, how would I find out if it's running
<wols_> lspci, sorry
<reaper-x> wols: how do I copy & paste synaptic list?
<arve> hehe, even tried suse but I don't do german language or german thinking :-)
<ardchoille> pteague: iirc, those ar enow part of the nvidia driver itself
<wols_> reaper-x: depends where you see it
<c0nka16> ??
<ardchoille> pteague: Part of the nvidia driver package
<pteague> ardchoille> ah, ok... maybe it just didn't pick up on the fact that i had dual monitors on my first install
<wols_> c0nka16: the bootmenu comes and after that it'S just blank?
<arve> btw, do u know if shockwave will be released for ubuntu soon?
<c0nka16> yeah
<c0nka16> it comes up loading screen and then just blank
<reaper-x> wols: when I open synaptic I see it but how to I highlite all the choices to copy & paste?
<wols_> c0nka16: you will need to edit your menu.lst to see where it hangs. remove the "quiet" in the "kernel" lines
<pteague> ardchoille> do you know if it's supposed to add an item to the menu?
<c0nka16> ok ill have a look
<wols_> reaper-x: left mouse button and drag to select stuff
<lukasz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4037620#post4037620
<pteague> i thought i had a menu item on my dual-monitor set up at work, but i'm not seeing it around here at home
<MikeH> hrm
<ardchoille> pteague: I don't remember, but I do have a menu item for: kdesu nvidia-settings
<ardchoille> pteague: And I only installed nvidia-glx
<MikeH> Apparently xscreensaver is the default screensaver under ubuntu? yet my config is for gnome-screensaver? How is xscreensaver configurable
<Ashkore> help, i registered the name TheEagle on FreeNode, I've just come out of windows and rebooted into ubunutu, and now it's saying "TheEagle is already in use"
<pteague> ardchoille> ah, maybe that's it... it's installing nvidia-glx-new
<HighLife> wol_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50047/
<LjL> !ghost > Ashkore    (Ashkore, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> Ashkore: /msg nickserv ghost
<ardchoille> pteague: nvidia-settings should be included in the nvidia-glx-new package too
<wols_> HighLife: I am still waiting for the answers about my other questions
<HighLife> wols_ : I have a dsl connection to the router and then the computer is connected directly to the router
<EADG_> What file would I edit to NOT have GDM start at boot in 7.10? I want to stay in CLI.
<HighLife> i think dhcp
<lukasz> What does 5 cups of Ubuntu mean?
<HighLife> wols_: what else did you need?
<osfameron> is that an imperial cup or a metric cup?
<lukasz> Er In forums
<wols_> HighLife: output of /sbin/ifconfig and /etc/resolv.conf
<lukasz> I got like 2 darkened pictures on forums and I think its ranking
<wy> When is the next release of ubuntu? I wonder when will the kernel be updated for sound card related bugs. It seems to have been found
<reaper-x> wols: ok I've got them selected but ctrl-c doesn't seem to copy them
<pteague> ardchoille> hmm... ok, where does it show up in the menus? doesn't seem to be in system->preferences or system->administration
<c0nka16> nope i think its something to do with my graphics becouse i installed it with an alternate installer
<Leggazoid> wy: april, 2008 will be the release of 8.04
<lukasz> First follow instructions from Ubuntu then use alternate graphics instasller
<c0nka16> ?¿
<ardchoille> pteague: It may be an item I manually added to my menus
<LeviathNL> I can't seem to find anything in gconf-editor why my quit-applet is logging out instantly
<wy> Leggazoid: thanks
<wols_> wy: april 08. every half year as always
<lukasz> Remember to set it to automatic
<lukasz> Thats how I got control panel working on my lappy :)
<byonix> i need assisstant please, i'm currently online but my firefox browser won't connect to the internet why is that? it shows a massage "The Proxy Server is Refusing Connections"
<wy> wols_: It's just a parameter 0/1 setting thing, but my sound card can't work :-(
<lukasz> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Ttech> Whats the Ubuntu Off Topic channel?
<reaper-x> wols: I've got all the linux-restricted-modules choices highlighted in synaptic but ctrl-c  doesn't copy them... how do I copy them?
<byonix> i,m not using any proxy, i,m connected directly to the internet
<Ttech> anyone?
<wols_> reaper-x: I don't know and don't care. I said I want a copy of your sources.list, I didn't say anythin about synaptic
<Ttech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pteague> ardchoille> ah, found it... yeah, had to run it from the shell... you suggest i use xinerama or not? :)
<HighLife> wol_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50052/
<reaper-x> wols: sorry but the only place I know where to find list is in synaptic... where else can I see list?
<wols_> reaper-x: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> pteague: I can't make a suggestion as I've never used xinerama. I've only ever had one desktop.
<keram> hey
<zeroonnet> Hello
<zeroonnet> when i start the livecd it goes to BusyBox :S what's wrong? :S
<dfgas> i have a p2 366mhz with 288 megs of ram and a 6gig harddrive. would it be better to have windows xp on it or have linux on it and use rdp to do windows stuff?
<MikeH> hrm, I have a problem, I thought gnome-screensaver wasn't working properly when I changed the timeout, so I killed it, however, I'm still getting a screensaver appear after 10 minutes. Any ideas what it could be?
<lukasz> Will new version of Ubuntu will be available in update manager?
<keram> how can i connect my phone to my computer via bluetooth, when i do hcitool scan i can see my phone, but when my phone searches it cant find the computer
<ochosi> hi, i have troubles with my intel 915 graphic chipset and direct rendering, i already went through some threads on the ubuntuforums but cant figure out what seems to be the problem, any experience with something like that anyone? (trying to run compiz fusion)
<keram> i think that it may be in some hidden mode, but i dont know how to make it viewable
<c0nka16> could someone help
<HighLife> wol_ : anything?
<Leggazoid> dfgas: xubuntu should work for you.
<c0nka16> ?¿
<swarm> yo :)
<dfgas> Leggazoid: would you just leave windows on it or would you put linux on it. i will just be using the laptop to do office stuff for school
<byonix> i need assisstant please, i'm currently online but my firefox browser won't connect to the internet why is that? it shows a massage "The Proxy Server is Refusing Connections"
<byonix> i need assisstant please, i'm currently online but my firefox browser won't connect to the internet why is that? it shows a massage "The Proxy Server is Refusing Connections"
<byonix> i,m not using any proxy, i,m connected directly to the internet
<wols_> byonix: you have a proxy server set in ffox and have none running
<v507> hello
<v507> i need help
<byonix> wols_, i don't think so
<v507> after restart my ubuntu
<Brady> can somebody please help me?
<Brady> i just installed ubuntu
<Brady> gutsy
<reaper-x> wols: got it... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50053/
<Brady> and my keyboard and mouse stop working
<v507> i can't usealt-tab
<lukasz> hmm
<v507> i can't use alt-tab
<Brady> they work for a few seconds to minutes its random
<lukasz> My mouse works fine Brady
<lukasz> hmm
<v507> i only got 1 window
<at0myx> Can someone help me with sharing a folder to windows Vista?
<swarm> Anyone know why when I reboot tmy ndiswrapper driver settings reset?
<Brady> i dont want to have to go back to windows yuck :(
<c0nka16> anyone
<tritium> v507: for alt-tab to work, you have to have at least 2 windows open
<Leggazoid> dfgas: If you already have windows, try xubuntu live cd. If you like what it does you can get it to dual boot windows if you have enough free hard drive space.
<lukasz> Linux is the best :)
<Brady> yeah
<swarm> I have to go reinstall them every time I reboot - I go to the Windows Wireless Drivers and re-add them every time I reboot.
<v507> there's only one window open
<lukasz> I got dualboot
<Brady> i'm a new linux user
<dfgas> Leggazoid: 6gig harddrive, lol
<v507> and i can't maximate it
<lukasz> Welcome Brady :)
<c0nka16> please
<lukasz> Ubuntu and Windows Xp
<Brady> i tried feisty fawn when it came out cause i got sick of windows but my keyboard and mouse stopped working after a fe wminutes
<Brady> and then i went back to windows
<lukasz> hmm
<Brady> but now im totaly sick of it
<Brady> and gutsy is doing the same thing for me
<holycow> what kind of mouse kb do you have?
<Brady> im on my brothers windows comp right now
<lukasz> k
<byonix> i have just installed epiphany web browser, but it still wont connect to internet, the error message is the the same with firefox
<Brady> i have a dell keyboard came with my dimension e521 and a logitech usb optical mouse
<v507> why i only have 1 windows on my gutsy
<mattgyver83> Hi room, is there a way that i can browse my windows filesystem on another partition in ubuntu?
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<lukasz> Try reinstalling and then updating it Brady the linux
<byonix> i need assisstant please, i'm currently online but my firefox browser won't connect to the internet why is that? it shows a massage "The Proxy Server is Refusing Connections"
<v507> why i only have 1 windows on my gutsy?
<Brady> tried it 3 times
<byonix> i have just installed epiphany web browser, but it still wont connect to internet, the error message is the the same with firefox
<lukasz> reformat the Linux
<Brady> still didnt work
<lukasz> ic
<DarkSun88> Can I ask here something about fonts?
<Brady> its froze in live to
<lukasz> ouch that mustve hurt Brady
<lukasz> Get a new mouse maybe
<Brady> yeah
<reaper-x> wols: was that the right information?
<zeroonnet> when i start the livecd it goes to BusyBox :S what's wrong? :S
<RealityGone> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Brady> i tried my other mouse to
<Brady> same problem
<lukasz> hmm
<Brady> the one that came with my dell
<RealityGone> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<lukasz> Maybe there is a problem with usb port
<v507> why i only have 1 windows on my gutsy?
<xanfantasy> Is it possible to use a .run file in Gusty?
<lukasz> Try switching to another port Brady
<hyperb0lix> xanfantasy: Yes
<Brady> it works perfectly in windows tho
<DarkSun88> Where is sans font?
<c0nka16> hi all could someone help i installed ubuntu with the alernative install without anyproblems when i cometo run ubuntu it comes up the loading screen and then it just goes on a black screen ?????
<holycow> Brady: describe stops working ... are you sure the kb stops working or is x crashing and hanging instead?
<InGunsWeTrust> if you put a script in /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ it will make a context menu for all items in the file system. Is there any way to make it only do that to a specific file type. So lets say I right click an ISO I will have an ISO related script in the context menu
<lukasz> hmm
<Brady> and it works fine the first few minutes i start up
<c0nka16> hi all could someone help i installed ubuntu with the alernative install without anyproblems when i cometo run ubuntu it comes up the loading screen and then it just goes on a black screen ?????
<at0myx> reaper-x: can u help me with sharing a folder to windows vista?
<lukasz> try another port to make sure
<holycow> it really sounds like its x crashing.  what video card does the box have?
<xanfantasy> Hyperb0lix: How, I have two but neither do anything when I try to run them
<Brady> ok ill try that now brb
<lukasz> ok
<HighLife> how can I uninstall a vmware package from their site?
<hyperb0lix> xanfantasy: chmod a+x foobar.run ; ./foobar.run?
<v507> hello
<hyperb0lix> xanfantasy: Or sh foobar.run
<InGunsWeTrust> highlife: private message me i can walk you through it
<reaper-x> at0myx: sorry but no... I've only installed ubuntu recently and don't understand it myself yet
<v507> i can't move from one application to another one
<v507> there's no minimize option on my application
<DarkSun88> People, is there any supporter that can help me?
<at0myx> k.  thanks anyway.  I new to linux as well
<xanfantasy> Hpyerb0lix: so if it's on my desktop do I have to put the directory?
<sn00zer> does anyone know how to kill a process listed as R+ is ps? sudo kill -9 won't do it
<at0myx> after seeing Vista suck up all resources, I decided it was time to switch
<c0nka16> ??????????
<hyperb0lix> xanfantasy: If it's on your desktop, cd to ~/Desktop and do it, but you can use absolute paths, too
<byonix> wols_, could you assisst me?
<lukasz> did it work Brady?
<v507> i can't move from one application to another one
<v507> there's no minimize option on my application
<v507> why i only have 1 windows on my gutsy?
<hyperb0lix> v507: ?
<DarkSun88> Someone knows where is sans font?
<at0myx> lukasz: can you help me share a folder to Windows Vista?
<v507> yes hipyerbolix
<lukasz> Sorry I got no Vista
<v507> i have this problem now
<lukasz> I got Windows Xp and Ubuntu
<zeroonnet> when i start the livecd it goes to BusyBox :S what's wrong? :S
<hyperb0lix> v507: You can't minimize an app?
<v507> yes
<at0myx> XP maybe then?  I don't think its a Vista problem since I cant login to the share myself from ubuntu
<lukasz> the mouse one v507?
<hyperb0lix> v507: What app?
<c0nka16> ??????????
<v507> anything
<liquidengineer> Hi. :D
<hyperb0lix> v507: Hmm
<liquidengineer> Got Ubuntu installed successfully.
<lukasz> If your mouse doesn't work try switching ports and then switching back
<n6hgg> snoozer, you could use the "top" command, then type "u" (without quotes) and enter your username, then type "k" and then the process number of the one you want to kill, then hit enter again, all in the "top" program in a terminal
<liquidengineer> I tried getting Flash from synaptics, but after the file downloads it mentions a checksum error and shuts down
<liquidengineer> is anyone else having this issue?
<mattgyver83> Hi room, how can i access my windows partition with ubuntu, is there a program i can use?
<Brady> back
<Brady> i tried switching them
<Brady> no luck
<at0myx> mattgyver83:  is it NTFS
<lukasz> hmm
<liquidengineer> mattgyver83: You should just be able to mount it to the desktop
<lukasz> try formatting Windows and linux
<lukasz> reinstall evrything
<hyperb0lix> shred -fvzn 1 /dev/hda :D
<wols_> byonix: ffox says you have set a proxy. otherwise the error wouldn't come usually
<Brady> i only have linux on there
<v507> hyperbolix
<hyperb0lix> ?
<Brady> im not dual booting
<lukasz> hmm
<v507> hyperbolix : i got this message Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.
<wols_> reaper-x: this is not a full ubunut sources.list
<lukasz> Try buy a new mouse Brady
<hyperb0lix> v507: That's paradoxical
<lukasz> The one with Vista Compability and Mac
<Brady> well do oyu know a mouse that linux knows and it wont do that?
<hyperb0lix> v507: You got an error message, and it tells you you're not running a WM lol
<liquidengineer> Is anyone else having trouble getting Macromedia Flash off synatpics?
<byonix> wols_how do i know which proxy it is?
<hyperb0lix> v507: This is vanilla Ubuntu?
<lukasz> I got a targus mouse and works fine
<v507> how to running it hyperbolix???
<v507> no
<Brady> wher edid you get it
<v507> i'm using gutsy
<lukasz> Its a notebook one I bought it in a retail store
<hyperb0lix> v507: Yeah, but what flavor?
<Brady>  dont understand if it works for like 5 minutes then shuts off i should be able to fix it shouldnt i?
<lukasz> holdon let me give yo a link
<v507> i don't understand
<reaper-x> wols_: sorry I've only just installed this os & don't really know what I'm doing yet but that's what was in the file where you told me to get them from
<hyperb0lix> v507: Ubuntu... Kubuntu... Xubuntu... Fluxbuntu... Edubuntu...
<lukasz> Maybe its just mouses problem
<v507> Ubuntu
<liquidengineer> fluxbuntu?
<liquidengineer> we're doing time travel now?
<Brady> yeah but it works perfect on windows
<hyperb0lix> v507: Well, what's does your lower bar show?
<lukasz> http://targus.com/global/splash.aspx
<hyperb0lix> It has a window list?
<c0nka16> hi all could someone help i installed ubuntu with the alernative install without anyproblems when i cometo run ubuntu it comes up the loading screen and then it just goes on a black screen ?????
<v507> no
<lukasz> Brady http://targus.com/global/splash.aspx
<hyperb0lix> v507: Right-click the lower bar, click "Add to panel," and then add Window List
<lukasz> Choose your country and then look araound
<v507> hmmm
<lukasz> I had a desktop mouse and it stopped working like in a month
<v507> nothing happen
<lukasz> maybe a week
<hyperb0lix> v507: O_o
<reaper-x> wols_: I didn't include the lines marked w/ a # in front... should I have included them as well?
<at0myx> liquidengineer:  can you help me with a folder sharing problem?
<Brady> i know for a fact its not my mouse cause i plugged it in here and it works fine
<hyperb0lix> v507: Could you by any chance describe in detail the problem?
<lukasz> Sry at0myx
<Highlife> yo can someone help my uninstall the a vmware package from their site?
<lukasz> ok then hmm
<v507> hyperb0lix : i think i need to run my WM...
<liquidengineer> at0myx: fraid not.  barely any idea what I'm doing, myself
<v507> but how to do it??
<Highlife> Someone was going to but i disconnected srry w/e that was
<lukasz> Im quiet new as well
<Brady> oh
<hyperb0lix> hyperb0lix: Well, GNOME/Metacity should run by default...
<at0myx> lukasz: no prob. theres alot of ppl asking for help. and alot of new ppl too
<lukasz> :)
<hyperb0lix> Whoops, used my own nick
<Brady> at0m are you a new linux user?
<at0myx> i know it has something to do with a user or group problem
<at0myx> brady:  yeah
<hyperb0lix> v507: If you go to the login screen, you can click on "Session"
<v507> last night before restart i install gdm....
<lukasz> I dunno why my mosue worked on Ubuntu Gutsy hmm
<v507> then
<hyperb0lix> v507: Then you can set the default WM
<at0myx> brady:  I just built my new pc for xmas and installed linux since I hate vista
<Brady> oh if you can help me solve my mouse and keyboard problem ill send 2$ to you paypal
<saftsack> hi, has someone an idea where to find this source?
<saftsack> http://dag.wieers.com/rpm/packages/amrnb/amrnb.spec
<v507> how to set it??
<v507> sorry
<v507> i'm totally newbie
<saftsack> the opendarwin page is very laggy
<at0myx> brady:  logitech?
<Brady> yes
<Brady> and regualr dell kb
<c0nka16> anyone
<c0nka16> ?¿
<hyperb0lix> v507: Log out, click on Session in the GDM, then select GNOME or something else, and then log back in, making sure to make it Default
<at0myx> i have a logitech mouse and keyboard and they work fine
<v507> ok
<at0myx> whats going on with it
<v507> i'll try it
<Brady> its weird mine shuts off randomly
<v507> thanks
<Brady> it works at first then stops
<liquidengineer> Kinda bugged out by this Flash installer
<liquidengineer> Can anyone else verify the macromedia flash install off Synaptics fails checksum verification?
<lukasz> Is it a wireless mouse Brady?
<v507> hyperb0lix: i really appreciate your help
<Brady> otherwise im goign to have to download fedora but i love ubuntu i used ubuntu in school
<tritium> liquidengineer: that's a known issue.  In fact, see the topic...
<lukasz> well Im stumped
<at0myx> brady: usb mouse? ps2? wireless?
<Brady> usb
<liquidengineer> tritium: topic?
<lukasz> Im am stumped
<lukasz> :p
<reaper-x> liquidengineer: yeah does the same for me... ppl told me u gotta install from macromedia & use the .tar option
<tritium> liquidengineer: type /topic to see it
<at0myx> brady:  does everything else work on that usb port?
<liquidengineer> thanks :D
<Brady> yeha the usb ports are fine
<tritium> liquidengineer: you should have also seen the topic when you first joined
<Brady> they all work on windows
<liquidengineer> tritium: went by a little fast. :D
<Brady> if you can help me fix it ill send u paypal money
<lukasz> I did install of linux swap then ext2 mount /
<Brady> add me on msn?
<reaper-x> tritium: is there a /topic for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server?
<geonerd> hi, i've had to d/l some 3rd party software and install it from the terminal. this noob has been able to feel her way around this...question is...what is the command to view the readme file, and what do i do if the readme is a .htm (can't get it to open in a browser)
<tritium> liquidengineer: yeah, that's why I pointed it out again.  If you're on xchat, it should be at the top of your window
<at0myx> brady: have you tried other mice on that port?
<Brady> yup
<tritium> reaper-x: no, what's the problem?
<Brady> my regualr dell usb ball mouse
<liquidengineer> tritium: It is (I'm on xchat aqua) but I can't figure out how to see the whole topic there
<at0myx> brady: anything special about this mouse, like extra buttons or features?
<reaper-x> tritium: I can't figure out how to install
<lukasz> If its a cheap mouse it will break mine broke when I bought a cheap one
<Brady> just a scroll wheele
<c0nka16> anyone
<c0nka16> ?¿
<tritium> reaper-x: you want to install that package?
<at0myx> whats the model number
<reaper-x> tritium: on 7.10 server
<derekj212> hey guys, i need some help with a wireless card, i was hoping someone could point me to something
<at0myx> to compare it to mine
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: ?
<Brady> its a logitech lx3 optical mouse
<reaper-x> tritium: yes so I can install latest nvidia drivers to get compiz-fusion working
<at0myx> thats funny.  its the same as mine
<Brady> weird
<c0nka16> please anyone
<lukasz> yeah :p
<Brady> what computer are you usin?
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: ?
<apocxp> hello. :)
<Brady> dimension 2521 here
<at0myx> custom built
<tritium> reaper-x: there does not appear to be one for the -server kernel packages
<Brady> e
<Brady> oh
<liquidengineer> Thanks for the help. :D
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: its a EDIMAX EW-7128G PCI
<c0nka16> hyperb0lix: hi all could someone help i installed ubuntu with the alernative install without anyproblems when i cometo run ubuntu it comes up the loading screen and then it just goes on a black screen ?????
<Brady> i dont know why my mouse does that its pissing me off because i hate windows and dont want to have to go back to it :(
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: i think its the ralink2500 chipset?
 * hyperb0lix feels worry for Delvien
<hyperb0lix> Sorry*
<at0myx> does that usb port connect to a header on the motherboard or is it soldered to it?
<byonix> can i download stuff from websites from the console?
<lukasz> I know windows xp and vista install horribly long
 * Brady cries
<tritium> Brady: just a friendly reminder to keep the language family-friendly
<byonix> can i download stuff from websites from the console?
<Brady> sorry
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: What's the problem with it?
<tritium> byonix: sure, with wget
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and it doesnt work
<Leggazoid> byonix: use wget
<c0nka16> hyperb0lix: any ideas
<tritium> derekj212: what doesn't work?
<derekj212> it shows up in network settings
<lukasz> I get like 0.1 lag which is good if no lag be the best but oh well not lagging :p
<at0myx> brady:  is that usb port connected to a header on the motherboard?
<reaper-x> tritium: yes I know... it's not on my synaptic list but when I click on system > administration > restricted drivers manager it says I need it... wtf?
<derekj212> i took it off roaming mode and entered my APs info and i just get no connection
<byonix> tritium can you show me the script (example)
<Brady> yeahs its all on the motherboard thats why im never buying a pc again ill custom build my own next time
<tritium> byonix: for what?
<byonix> tritium wget
<Brady> but they are both plug and play
<lukasz> good Brady I bought one from retail store but its not that easy as it seems
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: I have some X problems when logging in too
<tritium> byonix: you can read the manual page from the help system, or in the console with "man wget"
<Ryan450> byonix: the man pages are your best friend.
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: There seems to be a history of problems with that card...
<c0nka16> it dont even get to the login stage
<at0myx> brady:  well what I mean is that there are plugs for additional usb ports called headers and then there are the ones connected directly to the board
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: really? i bought it cuz newegg had good reviews of it working with linux...
<c0nka16> hyperb0lix: it dont even get to the login satge
<lukasz> hmm
<hyperb0lix> Hey, everyone, isn't BulletproofX part of Gutsy?
<tritium> yes, hyperb0lix
<RedHeron> hyperb0lix: yes.
<geonerd> hey can someone tell me how to view a readme.htm in the terminal...i'm trying to install some software (i'm learning...).
<InGunsWeTrust> if you put a script in /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ it will make a context menu for all items in the file system. Is there any way to make it only do that to a specific file type. So lets say I right click an ISO I will have an ISO related script in the context menu
<at0myx> brady:  are there any kind of firmware or other off the wall updates for that dimension?
<hyperb0lix> Shouldn't that be a failsafe?
<Brady> umm i hve 2 usbs in front of the tower and 4 in the back so i dont exactly know sorry
<Brady> ive tried one in front and back
<Brady> they work for liek 5 mins and stop
<RedHeron> Okay... just had an interesting issue... and a BIG puzzle. Computer locked, as in the mouse no longer moved, and there was no sign of disk activity, and this continued for 2 minutes. There was no core dump. There was a data file that was corrupted beyond repair, and now I'm working on trying to trace down what happened (preferably without actually locking the system again).
<RedHeron> Any help?
<timlegge>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY test
<lukasz> maybe it cause its intel :p
<lukasz> I got amd athlon
<Brady> i have amd athlon to
<lukasz> hmm
<v507> hyperb0lix: it still won't work
<at0myx> brady:  any updates from the dell website for that dimension?
<lukasz> Well looks like I got to sleep now
<Brady> nope all the updatres got deleted whn i installed ubuntu
<hyperb0lix> v507: I'm not _entirely_ sure what the problem was, so I wagered a guess
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: am i SOL or what should i do?
<c0nka16> :(
<lukasz> sleep well evryone
<idiot> hi anyone know a way that i can make a partition larger?
<Brady> ubuntu is the only os i have installed
<at0myx> brady:  I mean firmware updates
<c0nka16> what could it be
<tritium> idiot: with gparted
<v507> i try to access System > Preferences > Windows and it said
<geonerd> anyone use gsview?
<Brady> i dont think so no
<idiot> ok can gparted make the main ubuntu partition larger?
<reaper-x> oh well ty wols_ & tritium... getting too frustrated... gonna go play a game on windows... it works even tho it's not as cool... later
<Brady> thanks lukasz
<v507> i think it's something about gdm....
<v507> hyperb0lix: i think it's something about gdm....
<hyperb0lix> v507: Hmm
<hyperb0lix> v507: You could try doing a clean reinstall of it
<RedHeron> Okay... anyone able to help me trace down what happened?
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: You had X problems?
<Brady> Willing to pay 2$ paypal to anyone that can help me fix my keyboard and mouse problem
<idiot> tritium - can gparted make my ubuntu partition larger?
<at0myx> brady:  well, i would say it probably has nothing to do with ubuntu or the mouse.  I am running ubuntu 7.10 and the exact same mouse and it works ok.  I say it a hardware issue. you have to peek inside that box to figure it out.
<bunny> hello
<TigranG> Hey. Is there any way to get my laptop's media player controls working. Its a Toshiba Satellite P25-S5093 - Gutsy
<robdig> geonerd: no don't use gsview, but you should be able to open readme.htm in firefox  something like file:///path/to/file/readme.htm
<fabiomn1965> anyone knows how to install and run google earth on ubuntu 7.10?
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX
<Brady> i mean ti works for like 5 minutes perfectly then stops and it always works on windows
<ketrox> TigranG, install keytouch then you can configure it the way want
<astro76> fabiomn1965, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<geonerd> robdig: thx...i think their server is down so i was trying to find an alternate way to view it.
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: ill take that as im screwed?
<fabiomn1965> thanks pal!
 * RedHeron waves to bunny 
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: No
<TigranG> ketrox: I have it installed, it doesn't do anything.
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: Sorry, tried to help too many people at once :P
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: its ok, mind if i PM?
<bunny> hey red heron
<InGunsWeTrust> is there any program on linux that supports .uif files for cd images
<robdig> geonerd: oh, thought it was on your hard disk
<Brady> hyperb0lix are you a new linux user?
<hyperb0lix> No
<bunny> I got a small problem with azureus man
<ketrox> TigranG, what do you mean by  it doesn't do anything ?
<Brady> ill pay you if u can help me
<hyperb0lix> But I don't know everything, which I'll admit
<Brady> ill pay you if u can help me
<geonerd> robdig: oh! duh...thanks i'll try that
<hyperb0lix> Brady: Not interested in money, but I can try
<at0myx> brady:  yeah.  but there's a reason why manufacturers have a label that says "Built to run Windows Version 'Whatever'".  all i can say is try looking for firmware updates for your motherboard or something
<TigranG> ketrox: I set Fn+F8 to start firefox, pressed those 2 buttons, doesn't start firefox
<CaPsULe> What's ctrl+alt+delete in Ubuntu?
<Brady> ok
<hyperb0lix> Brady: There are a lot of good people here trying to help now, I think
<TigranG> ketrox: Do I have to logout/in?
<at0myx> brady: sorry I can't do better
<fabiomn1965> I will check it out on that site and if anything goes wrong I will come back for additional help, thanks and happy new year!
<Brady> its ok at0m u tried
<byonix> anyone have one piece comic collection?(softcopy)
<Brady> thanks for all the help tho
<at0myx> brady: no prob
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: You could try ndiswrapper
<CaPsULe> How to run Task Manager in Ubuntu?
<ketrox> TigranG,  you have to look if keytouchd is started and i will sugest you restart x
<hyperb0lix> CaPsULe: Task manager? Ubuntu?
<CaPsULe> yeap
<derekj212> hyperb0lix: ughh why do you think people were saying its compatible and its even listed on the wiki HCL
<astro76> CaPsULe, System > Admin > System Monitor
<hyperb0lix> CaPsULe: You could do System > Administration > System mon
<hyperb0lix> .
<InGunsWeTrust> capsule: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#How_to_enable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BDel_to_open_System_Monitor_in_GNOME
<TigranG> ketrox: How do I check if its started?
<InGunsWeTrust> that will map ctr alt del to system monitor
<hyperb0lix> astro76: Beat me :P
<snadge> can anyone recommend any firefox based movie plugins which work properly with restricted video formats? the default totem one has a number of issues
<c0nka16> dont understand bulletproofx
<ketrox> TigranG, 'ps aux | grep keytouchd' for example
<geonerd> robdig: thanks, got it :)
<astro76> snadge, mplayer plugin seems to work out for most people
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: I think it should fall back to failsafe mode if X doesn't start for you
<robdig> geonerd: np
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: But it apparently doesn't...
<c0nka16> o ok
<c0nka16> could be my graphics
<TigranG> ketrox: It is
<relic> ive got a problem with hardware options for 3c59x (3c905c/tornado)
<hyperb0lix> Sorry, gotta go, bbl
<TigranG> ketrox: gonna restart x
<Rip-Saw> Um... Installation help
<Brady> at0m u still there?
<at0myx> yep
<Brady> can i pm u pleasE?
<Spawn70> Hi
<at0myx> sure
<Spawn70> I need some help with Ubuntu 7.10
<Boohbah> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<at0myx> but im new to irc too so if I need to do something special, you will have to tell me. haha
<Brady> click where it says brady on top
<nuGzthk> how do i log in as root?
<hyperb0lix> nuGzthk: sudo su
<justin_> how do i cd to a directory in terminal
<Spawn70> I choose to install ubuntu 7.10 in a dougther PC .. but she want to use MSN messenger to chat and to use voice and video conferencing .. exist some like this in ubuntu portfolio ??
<hyperb0lix> justin_: cd /path/
<c0nka16> hyperb0lix : were do i type that
<ketrox> TigranG, ?
<hyperb0lix> c0nka16: In the terminal
<justin_> thank u
<RealGateHead> anyone want to help a real Linux nooB
<hyperb0lix> Ahhhhh must go, sorry
<justin_> much simpler then the manual
<TigranG> ketrox: nope
<dorthnagoth> Hey, I reinstalled 7.10 and I think I may have overwritten my old EXT3 pardition.
<Boohbah> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c0nka16> but i cant get on to terminal
<justin_> wats the desktops path?
<at0myx> brady. sent you a msg
<hyperb0lix> derekj212: Don't lose hope yet
<tan_> hi, which program name do we to install ac3 codec?
<dorthnagoth> Should I go photorec?
<c0nka16> i cant get on to ubuntu at all
<Brady> oh
<astro76> justin_, ~/Desktop
<Rip-Saw> At the first screen of installation I cannot select an option, and it counts down and auto selects the first option (I presume). But the disk says it will clean install itself if you don't specify crap while it's installing. What am i to do?
<Brady> im unregistred
<nuGzthk> how do i install a file on my desktop from the terminal?
<Brady> i cant see them lol
<justin_> thank u
<at0myx> oh ok
<Brady> u have aim?
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<at0myx> got msn
<Brady> or msn?
<astro76> !ops | FaCeLifT
<ubotu> FaCeLifT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<FaCeLifT> http://facelift.myminicity.com/ Celebrity Surgery Gone BAD! (MUST SEE)
<dorthnagoth> ...
<crdlb> !ops | FaCeLifT
<Devourer> In the terminal, what does it mean when I list the files and a file is lime green?
<at0myx> same name but at hotmail
<Brady> ok
<Boohbah> don't we have an anti-flood bot?
<dorthnagoth> What was that?
<LjL> Boohbah: not for that sort of stuff
<chrometiger> what is the differance between Gtk+ gnome themes and metacity themes ?
<elkbuntu> dorthnagoth, something to be ignored
<nuGzthk> how do i install a file on my desktop from the terminal?
<l21logan99> I need help connecting to the internet,
<dorthnagoth> Ah.
<crdlb> chrometiger: metacity draws the titlebars
<astro76> nuGzthk, what is it?
<Boohbah> nuGzthk: mv file ~/Desktop
<chrometiger> thnx
<dorthnagoth> Well, should I photorec to hopefully get my files back?
<crdlb> chrometiger: gtk+ is what creates the contents of the windows (for gnome apps)
<ketrox> TigranG, is that key combination supposed to do sthg related with acpi using  windows ?
<Amaranth> chrometiger: GTK+ draws the buttons and scrollbars and such and metacity draws the titlebars
 * dorthnagoth was a little bamboozled that, in retrospect, install didn't ask if there were any files to move oever.
<l21logan99> i have a wired ethernet connection and i get the animation that with the arrw and two green dots, but firefox wont connect
<dorthnagoth> It did that in 6.10, or is that only if it detects an NTFS partition?
<TigranG> ketrox: its normal set thing in windows is to turn wifi on or off
<relic> ive got a problem with hardware options for 3c59x (3c905c/tornado). where could i put the options line if it doesnt work in /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<Rip-Saw> Fuck it, this is why linux sucks. Sticking with windows -_-
<rredd4> !language
<Swian> loser
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<l21logan99> anyone?
<Administrator_> dorthnagoth, why not use easyrecovery, final data
<RealGateHead> is there a quick way to upgrade to 7.10? I did the update thing that the wiki says and it does not work
<dorthnagoth> Really?
<dorthnagoth> easyrecovery?
<l21logan99> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<relic> Administrator_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dorthnagoth> Thanks, Admin!
<TigranG> I really don;t think theres anyone is this room that doesn't know that word and I doubt 10 year olds are gonna be in this channel and censorship sucks anyways
<Swian> RealGateHead what didn't work?
<l21logan99> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Administrator_> yes,it is goog
<Administrator_> good
<l21logan99> Is there anyone is this roo that can help me?
<RealGateHead> the option to upgrade did not show up
<Spawn70> Well .. some can tell me if exist Messenger for Ubuntu .. with voice and webcam feature ???
<c0nka16> really do need help
<c0nka16> ???
<Trey|Mobile> what should the permissions be on a ssh key?
<relic> Administrator_: you go that?
<relic> got*
<Boohbah> Spawn70: pidgin
<Swian> RealGateHead what version are you on?
<ketrox> TigranG, try onother key combination to localize the issue i have some keys that should be direct handeld by the bios and for those keys the is no way i can set a customized function
<Boohbah> Spawn70: ekiga for voip
<Administrator_> relic,i said with dorthnagoth
<pteague> anybody know if there's a way to get the nvidia driver to rotate the monitor view by 90 degrees?
<RealGateHead> 7.4
<Spawn70> but pidgin don't have voice conversation feature or webcam ...!
<l21logan99> i have a wired ethernet connection and i get the animation that with the arrw and two green dots, but firefox wont connect
<dorthnagoth> Hmm ...
<RealGateHead> it tells me no new release found in the terminal when I do the release
<c0nka16> please anyone :(
<c0nka16> ?¿
<dorthnagoth> Easyrecovery sounds like a bit of pay-only software, am I wrong thinking that?
<l21logan99> why is no one helping me?
<relic> Administrator_: i was answering your upgrade question
<TigranG> ketrox: Well, all of my Fn+F# keys are bios, touchpad stand by, hibernate, but what I really want is my media control buttons, there not on the keyboard, its in front of the laptop. Any way to get those to work?
<Administrator_> you can use false edition,.dorthnagoth
<l21logan99> ANYONE??????????????
<astro76> !please | l21logan99
<ubotu> l21logan99: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Boohbah> l21logan99: does 'ifconfig eth0' show that you have an ip address?
<RealGateHead> Administrator_, I did what you said
<l21logan99> it says "eth0 already configured"
<Administrator_> RealGateHead, what?
<astro76> Trey|Mobile, known_hosts and .pub should be 644, everything else 600
<RealGateHead> the release upgrade it says there was no new upgrade
<ketrox> TigranG, those key you mentioned should actually  work with keytouch do u see sthg in dmesg wehn you push them ?
<Trey|Mobile> thanks astro76
<RealGateHead> jay@jay-laptop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<RealGateHead> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<RealGateHead> No new release found
<Boohbah> l21logan99: ifconfig doesn't say things like that...
<l21logan99> it did
<Boohbah> l21logan99: how bout 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' ?
<l21logan99> hold on ill try
<TigranG> ketrox:  Use 'setkeycodes e01e <keycode>' to make it known.
<TigranG> ketrox: that something?
<ketrox> TigranG, yes that means they should actually work with keytouch
<ramza3> I have an application that I put in the opt directory, it requires writing to /var/log ...how can I setup the executable to run for users?  eg. right now, I can only run it as root
<arooni> how do I run a command when i'm shutting down
<demonspork> How do I manually mount a USB device on the LiveCD so that I have read/write access?  more specifically an SD card in a card reader?
<happyjoy> ey, what is the comand line to edit, e.g., the /boot/grub/menu.lst in sudo?
<relic> arooni: technically you dont. when ur on init 6 thats pretty much it.
<TigranG> ketrox: Its not
<nickrud> happyjoy, sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<relic> arooni: what are you wanting to do?
<happyjoy> nickrud ;)
<Administrator_> happyjoy, nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rkj> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<happyjoy> nickrud: and how do i save the changes?
<arooni> relic, run unison before i log out (to syunc files from my latop ==> pc and back)
<nickrud> happyjoy, ctl-X , say yes to save. Some keystrokes are listed at the bottom
<nuGzthk> how can i run the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run file and login as root? because right when i execute it it goes to terminal and starts loadin so i cant type in sudo su. can someone please help
<happyjoy> Administrator_: what is the differente betwen sudoedit and nano?
<Administrator_> why not use nano ,ctrl+x,shift+y enter ,
<dorthnagoth> Hmm ...
<nickrud> Administrator_, first, you'd have to be root for nano without sudo to work. sudoedit wraps nano for you
<Administrator_> dorthnagoth, hmmm what?
<nuGzthk> how can i run the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run file and login as root? because right when i execute it it goes to terminal and starts loadin so i cant type in sudo su. can someone please help
<dorthnagoth> I'm starting to wonder how many files may have been overwritten during installation.
<relic> nuGzthk: its easier to install the ubuntu driver.
<happyjoy> Administrator_ nickrud in sudoedit or nano i see the keystrokes, but they are imperceptible (like ^O or ^R)
<dorthnagoth> Everything I had was in /home/~/ music/ movies/ docs/ et cetera.
<ramza3> I have an application that I put in the opt directory, it requires writing to /var/log ...how can I setup the executable to run for users?  eg. right now, I can only run it as root
<nickrud> happyjoy, ^ means control
<dorthnagoth> It's about, er, 80 gigs of movies, music and the like.
<demonspork> nuGzthk, do you know how to navigate to the file in the terminal?
<arooni> how do i run a command (unison file sync) automatically before every logout, and before i shut down my computer?
<dorthnagoth> Photorec might be working at this for quite some time.
<ketrox> TigranG, try to tell me what you did you opened key touch editor made a file then loaded it with keytouch ?
<happyjoy> nickrud: oh! thank you!
<nuGzthk> relic , how do i do that? and will i have the nvida interface where i can change things  and have options?
<RealGateHead> has anyone successfully upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10? If so can you help me?
<Administrator_> dorthnagoth, you can download easyrecovery
<IndyGunFreak> RealGateHead: state your problem
<ketrox> RealGateHead, what's the issue ?
<TigranG> ketrox: I said before that I loaded a keyboard profile that was already there - but its a different model than my computer (same manufacture tho)
<relic> nuGzthk: start synaptic package manager
<nuGzthk> k
<demonspork> nuGzthk, yes you will have the nvidia-settings
<ramza3> RealGateHead, it took me one click.  Go to upgrade manager and select upgrade distor
<jack_> I created a second user. How do I copy the settings and setup for that user to the new user
<Boohbah> dorthnagoth: i had my /home from my gentoo install on a separate partition and the ubuntu install didn't do anything to it
<stephans> does anyone know if there is a decent sidebar for linux?
<RealGateHead> I did what the wiki said  by upgrading and it does not show that there is an upgrade available
<relic> RealGateHead: sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<RealGateHead> i just tried that
<KiD_ChAoS> why can't i format an unallocated flash-drive to ntfs using gparted?
<dorthnagoth> Well, there's the problem ...
<RealGateHead> jay@jay-laptop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<RealGateHead> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<RealGateHead> No new release found
<ketrox> TigranG,  you shoould create your own with keytouch-editor and the load it wiht keytouch
<dorthnagoth> It, er, was an ubuntu-only installation.
<byonix> my firefox web browser won't connect to the internet (won't browse) the message is "the proxy server is refusing connections" i installed epiphany web browser still the same, when i go to edit > preferences > advance > network > settings > connections settings, i could not choose "the configure proxies to the internet", help me out dude
<c0nka16> ?????????
<relic> KiD_ChAoS: i dont think flash drives are ntfs-capable
<c0nka16> anyone
<dorthnagoth> I had to reinstall because, well, I had more than a few irrecoverable errors going on.
<relic> KiD_ChAoS: how big is it
<Administrator_> dorthnagoth, did you know www.baidu.com try to use it search easyrecovery
<dorthnagoth> The installation didn't ask for any importing re: files, and, er, it sort of ... overwrote everything.
<TigranG> ketrox: Ive tried that too, and I've tried all the events listed, when I press the play/stop prev next button it doesn't recognize it
<RealGateHead> i would uninstall 7.04 and start fresh with 7.10 but I barely got this one up and running
<relic> RealGateHead: you got the updates installed before you tried do-release-upgrade?
<RealGateHead> as far as i know
<dorthnagoth> Photorec's found about 2000 of roughly 10000 music samples I had for video editing, and most of the .txt files from the old install ...
<RealGateHead> maybe i am missing a step
<byonix> my firefox web browser won't connect to the internet (won't browse) the message is "the proxy server is refusing connections" i installed epiphany web browser still the same, when i go to edit > preferences > advance > network > settings > connections settings, i could not choose "the configure proxies to the internet", help me out dude
<dorthnagoth> But, er, there's a LOT of stuff I wanted to keep.
<relic> yeah you gotta be updated before you do release upgrade
<c0nka16> please
<RealGateHead> how do i make sure i did that
<tritium> dorthnagoth: what are you talking about?  The installer doesn't overwrite existing partitions unless you let it.
<KiD_ChAoS> relic, yes they are, i don't mean compact flash.... im talking about a jump drive
<Administrator_> dorthnagoth, did you see what i said
<ketrox> TigranG, try it again because there is  no logical way that it appears in dmesg and not in keytouch
<deadlock> Is there a task manager for linux
<TigranG> ketrox: Ok
<kittentamer> Hi, I'm having trouble with a fresh install of the newest Ubuntu on a computer with no prior OS. The CD is asking for a password before it will let me even start to install.
<ketrox> kittentamer, try ubuntu ubuntu
<Administrator_> kittentamer, usually root
<relic> KiD_ChAoS: ok. i havent messed with gparted enough.. it may be wise to do that under xp instead.
<byonix> somebody tell me how to solve the problem, please
<l21logan99> Boohbah:i tried ipconfig again and i do have an IP address
<dorthnagoth> Tritium, in the past the installer GUI's had a prompt asking if there were any files that the user wanted to move over.
<tritium> deadlock: add the system monitor applet to one of your panels
<IndyGunFreak> kittentamer: are you sure thats an ubuntu cd?... never ehard that one
<kittentamer> Just type in root, no password?
<KiD_ChAoS> relic screw that
<RealGateHead> relic, it says my system is up to date
<kittentamer> I downloaded it straight from the site.
<justin_> ok how do i install gparted?
<tritium> kittentamer: there is no password required.  What screen are you at?
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<relic> RealGateHead: well if youre barely running, just go ahead and fresh install of 7.10
<justin_> that is so much easier than wat i was doing
<kittentamer> It looks like a command prompt
<tritium> justin_: you can also install it from the gui (synaptic)
<dorthnagoth> In retrospect it didn't do it this time; it wasn't until I'd walked back to the computer and the partitioning was DONE that I realized I hadn't imported or back up many files (I couldn't, mind).
<RealGateHead> i would but I am not sure i am skilled enough to do it...lol
<relic> its pretty easy
<Boohbah> l21logan99: ok, how bout resolv.conf? does it list a namserver?
<relic> you got just one drive right?
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: but gparted is fairly wonky in gutsy... works great in feisty... if its something you absolutely need and cant get it to work in Gutsy,l google "Gparted Live CD".. thats what I use..
<tritium> kittentamer: which CD are you using?  Alternate installer?
<l21logan99> yes
<RealGateHead> come to my house and hook a brother up...lol
<etfb> Here's an odd MySQL/PHP4 bug.  I can mysql_connect() to '127.0.0.1', but not to 'localhost'.  WTF?  It behaves as if the mysql server isn't even running if I try localhost.  Google has no clue.  Any guesses as to why?
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: so what *were* you trying?... compiling source code?..lol
<eightbit> hello
<KiD_ChAoS> is gparted able to create an ntfs partition?
<kittentamer> tritium: I've tried both the alternate and the live CD
<Enselic> What is it that restarts gnome-panel as soon as I pkill it?
<relic> etfb: #mysql
<relic> KiD_ChAoS: no
<steve36> is anyone having issues with how touchy the HP touchpad is
<tritium> kittentamer: the live CD should boot into a graphical desktop
<RealGateHead> relic, how do I know if i am up to date?
<Moshen212> plz help me 4 install KDE4
<Administrator_> fdisk ,cfdisk ,.you 've got a lot to use
<KiD_ChAoS> relic, really?
<justin_> ok i did it and this is wat it says
<tritium> Moshen212: it's not released yet, or packaged for ubuntu
<etfb> relic: The #mysql channel covers a lot of territory.  This really feels like an issue with the Ubuntu apt installation of Mysql.
<KiD_ChAoS> relic, but it can read them just fine
<relic> KiD_ChAoS: i havent trusted it for ntfs
<Aztec007_> hey guys, expo doesnt work, I already enabled it in compiz manager but hitting super+E doesnt do it
<Aztec007_>  any ideas why?
<notgod> etfb: 127.0.0.1 is going to connect to the network socket. localhost will try the UNIX domain socket. However, #mysql can help you out a lot more.
<justin_> justin@justin-desktop:~/Desktop/gparted$ sudo apt-get install gparted
<justin_> Reading package lists... Done
<justin_> Building dependency tree
<justin_> Reading state information... Done
<justin_> gparted is already the newest version.
<justin_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<justin_> does that mean its install or wat
<l21logan99> Boohbah:yes
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: that means its already installed
<ketrox> Moshen212, sudo apt-get install kde4
<relic> looks that way
<kittentamer> I'm having issues with the graphical setup...I'm getting an error so I pulled the text based.
<tritium> justin_: yes, and please don't install
<etfb> notgod, relic: Fair enough; I'll ask there.  Thanks.
<justin_> ok if its already installed where is it?
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | justin_ when you ahve to paste large amounts of text, use this..
<ubotu> justin_ when you ahve to paste large amounts of text, use this..: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: usually in system/admin/Partitiokn Editor
<kriel> Okay. I know I've got a (very) decent system, and I've got a local copy of a flash document. I'm also using adobe's plugin. Yet, I still have to bump it down to low quality for it to not be unbearably slow. What's going on?
<tritium> !kde4 | Moshen212
<ubotu> Moshen212: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: is gparted in your menu?
<nickrud> kittentamer, are you talking about where it asks you to set a user name and password?
<justin_> ok i have partition manager
<RealGateHead> it says i have downloaded 38 updates
<justin_> in system , admin
<RealGateHead> how do i install those
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: ok, thats gparted
<l21logan99> Boohbah:?????
<justin_> it wont let me resize my ubuntu partition
<kittentamer> nickrud: Well, it is the first screen it is bringing me to and it tells me the login is incorrect whatever I've tried...
<tritium> justin_: FYI: dpkg -L <packagename> lists the files in a package
<Boohbah> l21logan99: can you ping your default gateway? can you ping 64.233.167.99?
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: thast likely because the partition in use, but iv'e never tried it, so i don't know.
<TigranG> ketrox: gonna logout again, one sec
<justin_> ok do u know of a program that can resize ti?
<notgod> anyone know of an app to stream audio to an airport express?
<justin_> it?
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: the gparted live CD...
<nickrud> kittentamer, can you take a photo of the screen and put it on the net?
<astro76> justin_, you can't modify mounted partitions, so if it's your running system's partition you will have to use a livecd
<RealGateHead> since i cant figure this out how can i delete linux from my computer?
<justin_> ok that will work
<reaper-x> could somebody please tell me what I type in the terminal to navigate to the desktop?
<WorkingOnWis1> what is the best thing to use if I need to encrypt 40+GB of files (6k+) on the fly?
<kittentamer> 0.o ...Ok, it isn't running from the disk. That be the problem...it is running from a side hard drive.
<astro76> reaper-x, cd ~/Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: or if you have an Ubuntu Live CD boot it, instal Gparted, and use it.
<nickrud> kittentamer, cuz not a single person here knows what you're talking about :)
<Boohbah> RealGateHead: do you want to install something else over it, or wipe the disk?
<justin_> (i installed ubuntu to play around with and i love it so much i erased windows
<vinsh> Has any of you heard of GNU/Linux software for pivto screens?
<justin_> ok i can download one
<kittentamer> *looks sheepish* I figured that out.
<reaper-x> astro: ty very much
<ardchoille> reaper-x: cd ~/Desktop
<RealGateHead> well i WANT to upgrade
<RealGateHead> but we cant seem to get that to work
<justin_> thanks all
<l21logan99> Boohbah:no...
<IndyGunFreak> justin_: i really like partedmagic Live CD... its similar to gparted
<nickrud> kittentamer, yah, I read back
<astro76> justin_, good one!
<kittentamer> nickcrud, other peoples, thanks for trying to help me in my silliness. ^.^ *goes to try actually installing now*
<soulrider> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nuGzthk> once i download the nvida driver packages how do i start them and make them work?
<vinsh> QUESTION: how can I make X switch to a "portrait" mode for my pivot screen?
<ketrox> RealGateHead,  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list change feisty with gutsy sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> nuGzthk: why don't you just use restricted driver manager?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | nuGzthk
<ubotu> nuGzthk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> vinsh, I beleive you can change the screen orientation from the screen resolution dialog in menu > system > prefs
<WorkingOnWis1> what is the best thing to use if I need to encrypt 40+GB of files (6k+) on the fly?
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, gpg for all your encryption needs ;)
<RealGateHead> ketrox, i warned you all I am a real nooB. I have no idea what i am supposed to do with all that
<Pelo> WorkingOnWis1, I suggest you open synaptic an do a search for encryption
<WorkingOnWis1> astro76: will gpg do on the fly well?
<relic> ketrox: slip some &&'s in there :P
<fsanlu> quick question... i have a sony camera.. and back in windows when i just plug it in the comp using a usb it just read it like.. a external drive and i can just see the files... how may i be able to do that in ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWis1> Pelo: I see there are tools...I am wondering which is the better choice.
<IndyGunFreak> fsanlu: alot of cameras operate the same way in Ubuntu... plug it in and see what happens
<Pelo> fsanlu, yes
<ketrox> relic, :)
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, not sure what you want to do exactly, bug gpg is easily integrated in a command pipeline so the sky's the limit pretty much
<fsanlu> i tried plugging it in. it didnt do anyhting
<fsanlu> it didnt mount or anything :(
<TigranG> Still doesn't work
<Pelo> fsanlu, turn it on
<ketrox> RealGateHead, open a termina and type update-manager
<TigranG> ketrox: still doesn't work
<fsanlu> Pelo, i did
<Pelo> fsanlu, make sure it is plugged in and turned on and type  lsusb in the terminal, see if it is listed
<RealGateHead> ok it says im up to date
<TigranG> ketrox: It recogniez all of the Fn keys and Windows key, but w/e I set for it, it doesn't work. And it does not recognize media control buttons still
<vinsh> Pelo, indeed there is an option for rotation in "Screen Resolution", but it is set on normal and cannot be changed..
<fsanlu> it said command not found pelo
<WorkingOnWis1> astro76: i have lots of data that i need to keep secure...I'd like to have an entire partition encrypted. Thats the ideal, but I done want to trust a hardware solution, or a commercial solution.
<Pelo> fsanlu, linux is case sensitive, make sure it is all lowercase , and spelled properly lsusb
<WorkingOnWis1> done=dont
<fsanlu> Pelo, wait mispelled.. it just said bus 1/dev 1 , id 0000:0000 same for bus2/dev1  id 0000:0000
<Pelo> fsanlu,  ls as in L
<relic> anyone familiar with /etc/modprobe.d?
<astro76> WorkingOnWis1, oh you want a whole encrypted volume
<wolfspirit> anyone here have ut2004 installed?  I want to verify my server works over the internet
<Nutubuntu> WorkingOnWis1, check out encfs - perhaps that'd do it for you
<Pelo> fsanlu, hmm
<RealGateHead> ketrox, and?
<TigranG> ketrox: http://www.nodevice.ru/images/catalog/1151421633P25_S607.jpg the buttons under the touchpad, is that what you think I'm talking about (just making sure)
<Eyemean> hi i have a sim card reader is there ny way i can get it to work in ubuntu?
<wweasel> Question: One of the non-standard buttons on my mouse always opens the same selection panel as clicking on the icon in the top left of the window. How can I make it stop?
<relic> Eyemean: com port or usb?
<Eyemean> relic, usb
<Pelo> fsanlu do other usb storage device mount properly when you plug them in  ? such as mp3 players ?
<nuGzthk> k i enabled the driver though restricted driver managers but how do i open up the nvida settings? anyone know?
<Dark_AnGel007>  :)
<fsanlu> Pelo, i have an external HDD
<ketrox> TigranG, dunnow how to help you some event should match the keys when you open keytouch-editor
<relic> Eyemean: it could have to emulate a com port probably.. then you'd need the software.
<TigranG> ketrox: K, do some more searching
<Pelo> vinsh, what is your video card and what driver are you using ?
<TigranG> ketrox: thanks for trying
<saftsack> maybe a little bit offtopic xD but does someone know the name of this song? http://lotuslnx.tripod.com/MOV.mpeg
<nuGzthk>  k i enabled the driver though restricted driver managers but how do i open up the nvida settings? anyone know?
<astro76> saftsack, #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Pelo> fsanlu, I think you should lookup your camera model in the forum see if there is some advice about it , www.ubuntuforums.org
<Eyemean> relic, sorry im nery new to linux world, not sure wat u mean
<fsanlu> Pelo, but i used to have to restart the computer before it gets mounted, i cant just plug and unplug... its weird
<magoo28m1979> i was wondering why my hdd's wont mount.. my other hdds
<relic> nuGzthk: look for NVIDIA X Settings
<Pelo> fsanlu, there shouldn'T be a need to restart, it should get mounted automaticaly
<nuGzthk> relic where do i look?
<relic> under system, probably administration
<Pelo> gotta go guys
<nuGzthk> k
<relic> its right there somewhere
<fsanlu> Pelo, yah its weird.. when i do that with my HDD. i shall reboot and let u know real quick if it gets mounted properly? i just plugged it in it didnt do anything
<magoo28m1979> could it be from using the live version.. i remember the older live version of ubuntu worked
<RealGateHead> I am about to go buy a MAC
<wleenux> hi, everyone.
<relic> heh
<ketrox> RealGateHead, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<relic> giving up?
<ketrox> RealGateHead, just try to do that
<RealGateHead> tried that about 30 times tonight
<relic> i hate 3com :/
<ketrox> RealGateHead, open a terminal  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list change feisty with gutsy
<wleenux> 한국사람 업서요?
<rredd4> wleenux english please
<RealGateHead> ???
<nsegative> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> ketrox: he'll need to be root to do that..
<IndyGunFreak> did the screen freeze?
<nickrud> !kr | wleenux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RealGateHead> screw it i give up... anyone able to tell me how to get this OS off my machine
<nickrud> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<nsegative> can someone please answer a question? I have a friends laptop (a215) with some stupid problems. I was able to get his video, wireless and sound to work but the problem is I had to use a hacked wireless driver
<Symgeosis> join #mysql-python
<Symgeosis> Ack
<Abyssal> got a question concerning the translation community. if one is suggesting a certain translation and i had the same proposal shall i fill it in or leave it out?
<nsegative> to turn on the wireless every boot up i have to do cd r2 and then sudo ./wlan0up
<nsegative> is there a way to automate that?
<wolfspirit> anyone here have ut2004 installed?  I want to verify my server works over the internet
<nickrud> nsegative, you can add commands like that to /etc/rc.local
<nickrud> nsegative, gets run every boot
<relic> wolfspirit what about a listing?
<nsegative> ah
<nsegative> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<nsegative> err
<nsegative> oops
<nsegative> wrong window
<vinsh> Q: I want to use "xrandr" to rotate my screen, I entered "xrander -o right", and got this error message:
<Nutubuntu> nsegative, gksudo gedit
<astro76> nsegative, use gksu
<nickrud> one thing, nsegative (lol) is you won't need sudo in rc.local, it's all run as root
<Abyssal> got a question concerning the translation community. if one is suggesting a certain translation and i had the same proposal shall i fill it in or leave it out?
<nsegative> k
<nsegative> adding
<vinsh> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<vinsh>   Major opcode of failed request:  157 (RANDR)
<vinsh>   Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)
<vinsh>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<vinsh>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<Nutubuntu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> astro76, just out of curiosity, are you aware of sudoedit ?
<oggie> hi, i could use some help getting my isa sound card to work.
<Abyssal> got a question concerning the translation community. if one is suggesting a certain translation and i had the same proposal shall i fill it in or leave it out?
<vinsh> anyone here familiar with "xrandr"?? :0
<astro76> nickrud, yes, but is there a way to use it with gedit?
<nickrud> astro76, if $VISUAL is set, it will use that
<astro76> nickrud, I have my default editor as vi but many in here want gedit ;)
<astro76> nickrud, ahh
<jamestabbler> im having some alsa difficulties
<fsanlu> is it normal that i have to restart in order to mount something? i find that weird... but things mount just fine when i plug it into the usb
<oggie> yea this is a compaq with ess1887 sound chip
<nsegative> hey one more question: after adding cd r2 and ./wnlan0up (on seperate lines of course) to rc should I change #!/bin/sh -e to !/bin/sh -e
<jamestabbler> i cant get alsamixer to load it just goes with the error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nickrud> nsegative, no, that's called a shebang, indicates it's a script using the following interpreter
<nsegative> ic
<nsegative> thanks
<Abyssal> got a question concerning the translation community. if one is suggesting a certain translation and i had the same proposal shall i fill it in or leave it out?
<nsegative> gonna try it out
<nsegative> brb
<jamestabbler> anybody know how to fix my problem/
<Abyssal> got a question concerning the translation community. if one is suggesting a certain translation and i had the same proposal shall i fill it in or leave it out?
<zenrium> omg abyssal stop spamming
<LjL> Abyssal, weren't you given !repeat already earlier today?
<SISCo> clear
<LjL> Abyssal: also, i think you'd find who's awake of the translation community in #ubuntu-translators
<Abyssal> ljL: sure.
<Abyssal> ljl: thank you.
<cheatersrealm> how do I turn on optical output under gutsy?
<cheatersrealm> (soundcard)
<jamestabbler> help/
 * nickrud thinks a universal gui frontend would make a great summer of code project
<con-man> anyone know how I can get thumbnails for my movie files in folders?
<jamestabbler> err help?
<nickrud> *sound
<Abyssal> ljL: just want to contribute.
<scguy318> jamestabbler: what's up?
<cynaptyc> hey there
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: probably check the settings in the mixer
<LjL> Abyssal: sure but spamming the channel is not a good way
<cheatersrealm> scguy318: I've tried that, speakers still say no incoming signal.
<pindapoy> buenas
<[Chief]> hey, I have a problem, I made an soft raid 1 with only one disk (because the second disk wasn't available at this time), but when I now write mdam --add /dev/mdo /dev/hda1 he adds it as a spare disk
<[Chief]> how can I change the number of active Drives in the Soft raid?
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: there should be some check box for analog/digital output, but unfortunately I wouldn't know much more
<cheatersrealm> scguy318: heh, I had the music player re-open and now I have sound.
<Abyssal> LjL: what to do when no one answers?
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: oh cool :)
<cheatersrealm> scguy318: for future reference, it's the IEC958 thing in alsamixer or the ubuntu-made gui.  and I guess just restarting VLC caused alsa to pick up the changes?
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: probably, and cool, I'll keep that in mind :)
<cheatersrealm> scguy318: wine crashed and I had this annoying 1 second sound loop going from portal.  so I did /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset-settings or similar.  little did I know it would turn off optical sound.
<tofaffy> I installed OpenArena and when I started up and tried to connect to a server it said "Game folder not valid."
<zaphar_ps> has anyone run compiz and noticed it spawning a lot of zombie 'sh' processes
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: sucks, glad you resolved your problem
<cheatersrealm> scguy318: have a good (morning|day|night)
<cheatersrealm> :)
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: it's 9:28 PM Central here
<Random832|ZZZ> zaphar_ps: a sh process is spawned whenever a program uses the system() or popen() standard library calls
<cheatersrealm> scguy318: holy crap it's 10:30 already! :)
<Random832|ZZZ> [no idea if that helps, just putting it out there]
<zenrium> abyssal : not become annoying person?
<[Chief]> k, solvled my problem on my own, the command for changing the active disk in an array is: mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-disk=x
<mattholimea1> alright - here's the room i was looking for (i'm a tard, was forgetting the pound out front)
<zaphar_ps> Random832: yeah but compiz is spawning a ton of them and it's not reaping them. Not a big deal but it's annoying
<chrometiger> ok if i was wanting to extract my current theme for gnome    metacity/gtk   backgroud   that i have saved as a specific file in  the theme manager  how would i go about doing that
<nsegative> no luck :(
<pteague> is the "Option RandRRotation" a server option or do i need to set it somewhere else?
<Abyssal> zenrium: sure.
<flexgrip> Does anyone know how to bridge two connections in gutsy?
<scguy318> cheatersrealm: well, I'm headed to my games so have a good night
<nsegative> actually this may be wrong. I added this to rc.local : cd /root/r2
<nsegative> for it to go into that folder
<zenrium> ya thats wrong
<nsegative> ah
<nsegative> teach me master
<nsegative> :D
<KlrSpz> flexgrip: what is it you're trying to do?
<zenrium> just copy the file thats in /root/r2 that runs the wifii into /etc/rc.local
<zenrium> and it'll run on boot
<Nutubuntu> With an Athlon A64 X2 would I be better advised to install a64 or i360 ?
<nsegative> ohhh
<zenrium> actually sorry
<zenrium> its /etc/init.d
<KlrSpz> flexgrip: bridging has not been all that comprimising for me, but i have however set up forwarding easily
<zenrium> and clean the entry you made in rc.local
<cav3man> flexgrip, iptables forwarding possibly
<KlrSpz> maybe comprimising isn't the word i'm lookin for.. more like cooperative
<ConstyXIV> are there any firefox3b2 packages for gutsy?
<nickrud> nsegative, your script was in /home/<user>/rc2 I bet
<Master_lain> ugh, HDD Enclosure + *sizzle* is not a good sign
<zenrium> I need another coffee.. bbl
<nsegative> nick: yea it is
<nickrud> Master_lain, depends, your hd supplier probably thinks it is
<cav3man> ConstyXIV, ive tried the ones in swiftfox from there site, very unstable though
<flexgrip> sorry KLRSPZ
<flexgrip> I was reading on the forums
<KlrSpz> http://klrspz.pastebin.com/m101ad5f4
<KlrSpz> np, that should do everything you need it to do.. keep in mind it's wide open though
<joanki> I've downloaded realplayer for linux... it's a .bin file
<joanki> how do i change it to an executable file?
<joanki> thx
<Brady> i dont tihnk u can have exe files in linux
<kriel> correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't .bin files technically executable?
<jib> hey can someone tell me what kernel version gutsy comes with?
<tritium> joanki: chmod +x <filename>
<rwg> {Nathan}: :P
<{Nathan}> rwg: xD
<joanki> thx i'll try
<tritium> jib: 2.6.22
<KlrSpz> kriel: no.. .bin files are binary files, not necessarialy executable
<joanki> do i need to be in any particular diredctory?
<joanki> to do that?
<flexgrip> Klrspz - I have a this computer running 7.10 connected to my wireless internet. I want to share the connection to the ethernet
<tritium> joanki: you can either be in the same dir, or specify the full path
<joanki> ok but it doesn't work
<joanki> it now DOES open, but i get an error message
<joanki> Archive type not suporrted
<joanki> supported
<KlrSpz> flexgrip: yep, that's exactly what i wanted to do, if you look at that script, lines 7 and 8 are the interfaces, where my wlan0 was my internet connection(external interface) and my eth0 was my ethernet card (internal interface)
<jib> 2.6.22.x?
<jamestabbler> can anybody help me/
<jamestabbler> ?
<cav3man> flexgrip, aside from buying a router, you could setup iptables
<KlrSpz> flexgrip: i can now connect my xbox 360 online with that script
<nsegative> brb testing
<KlrSpz> jamestabbler: no... especially if you don't ask a question
<Dr_willis> apt-get install mindreading_skill
<Dr_willis> :)
<KlrSpz> lol
<Nutubuntu> hee
<jamestabbler> can anybody help me with my alsa troubles, i get  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<Nutubuntu> as a psychic I knew you were going to say that, of course ...
<nickrud> jamestabbler, you've been very patient, but you need to repeat the question, since you're hoping someone who hasn't seen it an also knows possible answers will speak up
<tritium> !realplayer | joanki
<joanki> what does that mean tritium
<ubotu> joanki: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> joanki: ubotu was supposed to give you info
<tritium> There, it just did
<joanki> thx =)
<TigranG> hey, who was helping me earlier :S kortex?
<jamestabbler> nickrud
<sc0tch> anyone know if an updated pkg to fix the adobe flash-plugin bug will ever be reelased? it appears the bug was first noticed right away Dec 4th. but nothing in the repos to fix it yet? I see the links that have a couple deb pkgs compiled to fix it. but nothing "official"
<Nutubuntu> With an Athlon A64 X2 would I be better advised to install a64 or i360 ?
<nickrud> jamestabbler, I'm one of those guys that's seen it and has no answers
<jamestabbler> i just restated the question but i get default device not found from alsamixer
<hanasaki> what driver works with Realtek 8201CL PHY ?
<jamestabbler> oh okey
<tritium> sc0tch: no ETA, but it's a known issue
<ConstyXIV> Nutubuntu: depends: how many binary progs and drivers will you need?
<TigranG> ketrox you still here?
<nsegative> no luck with putting the files into etc/init.d
<Dr_willis> Nutubuntu,   for most people 32bit is the best bet.
<nsegative> i moved them via cp files /etc/init.d
<wleenux> yes
<nsegative> but again i had to sudo the wireless through terminal
<jib> Specifically which revision of 2.6.22 does gutsy come with? I have some hardware that's supported in 2.6.22.2 but not in 2.6.22.1, and I want to know if it will work.
<nickrud> nsegative, that's not going to work. Go back to what you did the first time, but cd into the right dir
<Nutubuntu> ConstyXIV, hard to say ... Dr_willis - thx
<mattholimea1> yeah - my main problem right now is flash and java not working in firefox... are you saying flash is still broken?
<yoface> need some help with gutsy / vista dual boot
<Nutubuntu> Okey ... me for some sleep ... or coffee maybe
<tritium> jib: it's the 14th ubuntu build (2.6.22-14)
<MenZa> When I attempt to run irssi, I get /usr/local/bin/irssi: Not found. I compiled irssi myself, but then I removed that and installed irssi from the repositories. Where does bash look for programs other than /usr/bin?
<jib> ok
<jib> thanks
<tritium> MenZa: why did you compile irssi yourself?
<nsegative> nickrud: how about this? /root/mike/r2
<KlrSpz> MenZa: apparently /usr/loca/bin
<MenZa> tritium, for the latest version.
<nickrud> nsegative, yeah, that should work
<MenZa> KlrSpz, It must be looking elsewhere and finding a symbolic link.
<nickrud> nsegative, no, sorry, /home/mike/r2
<yoface> i installed gutsy then the vista boot stopped working
<nsegative> what about the acutal command
<KlrSpz> MenZa: type "which irssi" if that's wrong, you might need to log out and back in to get an updated path, or manually call the binary out such as /bin/irssi
<nsegative> just ./wlan0up ?
<MenZa> /usr/bin/irssi can be called.
<nickrud> nsegative, in place of sudo <command> , just <command>
<KlrSpz> MenZa: ehh it's a possibility
<nickrud> nsegative, yes
<nsegative> ah
<MenZa> And it gives me /usr/bin/irssi
<tritium> MenZa: you really should install stuff you compile yourself under /usr/local
<heatmzzr> anyone know how to get my HP x4270 to work with ubuntu?
<MenZa> I generally do, tritium.
<Dr_willis> Or just isntall it for that single user.
<MenZa> Thanks, though, kloeri and tritium.
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> KlrSpz*
<MenZa> (I hate xchat's tab completion...)
<nsegative> welp time to try again hahah
<yoface> anyone out there savvy with dual booting?
<wit_273> I just started having a problem access terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6).  All that does is bring me to a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top corner--no log in prompt-- hitting enter does not bring up a log in either
<wit_273> Anyone else ever experience that?  And does anyone know the solution
<tritium> yoface: did you select it from the grub boot menu?
<corporal_clegg> hello, how can I set screen preferences with xrandr before gmd loads?
<astro76> wit_273, have you just upgraded?
<yoface> trit, yeah, i did, but then it wouldn't boot...  so i tried reinstalling vista again on its own partition
<yoface> then it tells me that there is no suitable drive anymore
<Dr_willis> wit_273,  i would try disabling the console framebuffer, for a start. (in the menu.lst, or edit the boot line in grub, as a test)
<zenrium> theres a decent set of instructions for fixing that yoface
<wit_273> No, I have been running gutsy since it was alpha and kept all updates.  It just started to my knowledge tonigh
<yoface> zen, i checked the forums, else i wouldn't have gone to you experts...
<nickrud> yoface, in ubuntu , run sudo fdisk -l  , see what it sas about the drive
<yoface> it's all about resizing partitions and business...  i've got multiple partitions arleady set up
<KlrSpz> bbaif
<Random832> zaphar_ps: hmm. system() reaps its own sh process, so it won't be that.
<super-6-2> hello need help help mounting a usb HDD ca anyone help?
<preaction> !ask | super-6-2
<ubotu> super-6-2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<super-6-2> i did
<super-6-2> ic done everything and i cant get it to mount
<super-6-2> iv*
<astro76> what have you done, what errors/symptons, etc...
<preaction> super-6-2, what does "done everything" cover?
<renato> Hi... Ubuntu's update notifier just reported me that there are 3 updates available (libgdl-1-0, libgdl-1-common and libgdl-gnome-1-0). When I click on "Install Updates"  on Update Manager, it tells me these 3 packages are NOT AUTHENTICATED. Since this was the first time it happens I chose to wait a little more before doing the update.. Anyone else had this issue ? That's under Ubuntu 7.10
<ramza3> where is the web site for ubuntu deb packages.  Eg. where it lists the dependencies and what not
<slimjimflim> anybody know the name of a realplayer for ubuntu?
<astro76> ramza3, packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> renato, update your repos, they're just a bit stale is all
<super-6-2> preaction, im not sure all i did was do all i can do
<yoface> nickrud, what does that do?
<yoface> i don't have fdisk installed
<preaction> super-6-2, what did you do?
<pteague> i restarted gdm & trying to go into screen resolution gives me the error "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<super-6-2> preaction, umm to much to say
<super-6-2> preaction, we can start of from scratch
<jamestabbler> i fixed it with asoundconf set-default-card
<preaction> super-6-2, if you don't tell me what you did, we're going to go over all of it again. so to save us both time, tell me what you did and what happened when you did it
<nickrud> yoface, it will tell you some info about your drive. and it is on your system. The reason I mention it is I had similar issues, I could use every existing partition but could not do any changes (like make an ntfs to reinstall vista) Had to reformat everything from scratch
<jamestabbler> i found the card name with asoundcard list
<nsegative> damn still no luck, i hate my friends laptop
<yoface> nickrud, okay, well, let me find out how to install fdisk and then run it
<nickrud> yoface, fdisk is already on your system. It is there by default on any ubuntu install
<super-6-2> preaction, ok to summarize everything. Me and a few people tryed to get this thing to work. From what we are seeing the HDD is in NTFS format and it conflicting with something. i dont know what tho
<preaction> super-6-2, what did you do to see that? give me exactly what you did
<wit_273> Dr_Willis I looked at the menu.lst and I do not see anything about console frame buffer.  But I did notice that a backup was created for menu.lst yesterday.  I do recall doing any updates though.  I am going to try to revert to the backup and see if that resolves the issue
<zenrium> well I installed ubuntu on hd0,0 and then installed xp on hd0,2 and had to reinstall grub to get ubuntu working again and then had to edit the grubs boot.lst file to add in the xp option and initially I thought hd0,1 was correct but had forgotten about the swap part so changing to hd0,2 made my xp work again from grub.
<wirechief> yoface check this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<super-6-2> preaction, i can try i lost most of it from pc restart
<yoface> nickrud, oh...  it gave me a weird error when i tried last
<yoface> let me try again
<preaction> super-6-2, if you did nothing, tell me that. if you did mount -tntfs, tell me that. what do you mean you lost it from pc restart?
<nickrud> yoface, yah, that's what I was afraid of
<ramza3> is there a way to get list the "deb" file URL  through apt?
<ramza3> of a package
<nickrud> ramza3, apt-cache madison <package>
<renato> nickrud, I did an apt-get update and tried running the update manager again.. got the same message warning about NOT AUTHENTICATED packages...
<heatmzzr> anyone know how to get a printer going? hp x4270 if that matters,,
<nickrud> renato, do you have any 3d party repos?
<ramza3> nickrud, madison, werid
<super-6-2> preaction, ok make things short we need to do everything again
<scguy318> renato: add any repos?
<KlrSpz> don't worry about the not authenitcated packages, they're fine to install most the time
<scguy318> renato: you may need to re-add the GPG keys as detailed by the source-o-matic page
<renato> nickrud, I do...
<nickrud> renato, those are probably the problem then. You haven't added their security key to apt
<preaction> super-6-2, look, seriously, BS doesn't fly around here. either you know what you did or you don't. if you want to remember what you did, look at your ~/.bash_history, but that is not going to say what happened when you did that
<preaction> there were error messages, what were they?
<renato> nickrud, I see.. will try to remove them...
<yoface> nickrud, see pm
<scguy318> yoface: you're not registered, so nickrud did not receive your PM
<nsegative> nickrud is flooded with messages haha
<super-6-2> preaction, ok i dont know what i did
<scguy318> !register | yoface
<ubotu> yoface: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nickrud> yoface, you need to be registered to pm, and generally it's better to stay here:) Same to you, nsegative ;p
<renato> nickrud, that was it.... those updates where being fetched from this third party repository... thanks for your help !
<preaction> super-6-2, use lsusb and look for USB Mass Storage, it should have a /dev/* node. does it?
<nickrud> renato, np
<super-6-2> preaction, one second
<CW> has anyone ever set up a apache server? i need some help getting a apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName [Sat Dec 29 22:57:03 2007] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down
<yoface> nickrud, rgr, i don't know what registered is, this is my 10th minute on irc...  i'm the epitome of "noob"...
<super-6-2> preaction, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<nickrud> yoface, didn't you see the thing scguy318 gave you above? bet you're using pidgin
<renato> CW, apache is already running....
<wit_273> Dr_Willis thanks for pointing me to menu.lst.  I reverted to the backup made yesterday and I can now get to my terminal screens.  I will compare the too later to see if there were any important differences
<renato> CW, or there's something else running on port 80..
<yoface> anyways, i tried sudo apt-get install gnu-fdisk, then it gave me ...  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yoface>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1) but 0.9.91.2-2 is to be installed
<yoface> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<scguy318> nickrud: from his whois he is indeed using Pidgin :)
<nsegative> but yeah. This driver i unpacked is a hacked driver so no exetucibles are copied out of the folder. each time to activate wireless i browse to folder and run ./wlan0up
<Dr_willis> wit_273,  i always disable the framebuffer, some times it and the X video card drivers can fight.
<preaction> super-6-2, nothing resembling /dev/anything? try doing "dmesg | less" in a terminal, look for the string you just gave me. it should have a /dev/something near it
<nickrud> scguy318, I'm not that nosy ;-p
<CW> renato, ok mind if i pm you to ask you some more ?'s
<mattholimea1> what's wrong with pidgen?
<nsegative> maybe i dont need to have ./wlan0up in the etc but instead just wlan0up
<Dr_willis> wit_273,  also.. do you have a TV plugged in/tv out? i had once where the console defaulted to the tv out..
<super-6-2> preaction, ok ill look
<scguy318> mattholimea1: it sucks for IRC
<renato> CW, shoot...
<|_James_Bond_|> where this a download this bttv for ubuntu 7.10
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help...
<nickrud> mattholimea1, it sucks for irc , xchat (gui) or irssi (terminal) are much better
<vinsh> i found out how to rotate the screen in X: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , in "device" section add: option  "RandRRotaion"  on . restart Gnome, then in terminal: xrandr -o left
<scguy318> |_James_Bond_|: bttv?
<|_James_Bond_|> yes...
<scguy318> |_James_Bond_|: what is bttv? and consider joining #ubuntu-br for Ubuntu help in Portuguese :)
<heatmzzr> i'll email a dollar to whoever can tell me what i must do to get my printer to work.?
<zenrium> bttv isnt that a tv tuner program for cards with the BT chipset?
<|_James_Bond_|> for configurate this a tvcard using chipset bt878
<scguy318> |_James_Bond_|: lemme search the repos
<super-6-2> preaction, what do you mean? the device it self?
<ardchoille> !printer | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<|_James_Bond_|> is a not disponible...
<yoface> yeah, i'm using pidgin at this point
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help
<renato> I like chatzilla....
<preaction> super-6-2, no. there should be something that looks like a file path, something like /dev/ <- with text after it
<Ipad> can anyone tell me how to install 7.10 without doing the live session?
<tritium> Ipad: use the alternate install CD
<Ipad> k
<yoface> nickrud, did you see my new porblem with installing fdisk
<Tucci> i was trying to share a folder with my roommate's mac, and both failed at that and broke my internet connection. Can someone help?
<super-6-2> preaction, ok
<zenrium> james bond - you could try xawtv?
<nickrud> yoface, just run   sudo fdisk -l   , it's already there
<Tucci> I think I changed something in the network preferences, but I can't figure out what to change back
<Ipad> very much appreciated
<KlrSpz> offtopic, but does anyone know if brand makes a diff for NIMH rechargable batteries? I'm looking for more for my panasonic charger, and am not sure what to look for really
<preaction> !pastebin | super-6-2
<ubotu> super-6-2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ipad> ty tritium
<yoface> nickrud, here's the error sudo: fdisk: command not found
<preaction> super-6-2, paste your dmesg output (just use "dmesg") to that URL above and give us the URL it gives you
<super-6-2> preaction, ok but i dont see it
<nickrud> yoface ????????????? That is very suspect, it's a critical program, lives in /sbin with just a few necessary programs
<nickrud> yoface, try    sudo   /sbin/fdisk   -l
<yoface> nickrud, will do
<preaction> super-6-2, do you know what device node the USB drive has?
<yoface> nicrkrud, sudo: /sbin/fdisk: command not found
<mattholimea1> that's not good.
<zenrium> nope
<nickrud> yoface, you have serious problems on that machine
<yoface> nickrud, man
<super-6-2> preaction, not really sure
<mattholimea1> try a cd into sbin and ls
<super-6-2> preaction, here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50060/
<yoface> nickrud, i think it may have to do with my trying to get the flashplayer working
<nickrud> yoface, take mattholimea1 suggestion  ,   cd /sbin   &&  ls
<yoface> nickrud, this is what it says if i type it fdisk in:  "The program 'fdisk' can be found in the following packages:
<yoface>  * gnu-fdisk
<yoface>  * util-linux
<yoface> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<yoface> bash: fdisk: command not found
<yoface> "
<preaction> super-6-2, ah, that's why. it's in []. the node is /dev/sdb. so do a ls -l /dev/sdb* and how many do you see?
<scguy318> preaction: what's wrong with sudo fdisk -l?
<ardchoille> !nickspam > gatorCW
<nickrud> yoface,     cd /sbin
<yoface> nickrud, did it...  am i looking for fdisk?  cause it's not here
<super-6-2> preaction, brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 16 2007-12-29 20:18 /dev/sdb
<nickrud> yoface, is anythiing there?
<WorkingOnWise> whats the comand to reconfigure the x server whan your video is fubar?
<scguy318> WorkingOnWise: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mattholimea1> heheh, yeah, is "anything" there?
<mattholimea1> gotta atleast be cd
<yoface> nickrud, yeah, a bunch of files
<mattholimea1> and ls
<preaction> super-6-2, just the one? do you have a mountpoint for the drive?
<nickrud> mattholimea1, nah, that's a bash internal
<renato> geez.... I've been away from linuxes for more than 2 years and it was a greate pleasure to get to know ubuntu (specifically 7.10).. I've installed compiz... smooth... this cubic desktop thing is cool..
<super-6-2> preaction, yeas i made one its /media/HDD
<nickrud> yoface, how you lost fdisk ....  install util-linux
<byonix> what's the code to install updates from the console?
<byonix> what's the code to install updates from the console?
<preaction> super-6-2, normally /dev/sdb is the device itself, and /dev/sdb0 1 2 are the partitions on the device. are you sure you did exactly: ls -l /dev/sdb*  <- with the asterisk
<scguy318> byonix: sudo apt-get update or sudo aptitude (safe-)upgrade
<yoface> nickrud, okay, give me a sec
<preaction> byonix, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<super-6-2> preaction, i didnt add the * hold on
<pteague> does gnome + nvidia not support xrandr ?
<nickrud> yoface, in fact , run   sudo aptitude reinstall util-linux
<gatorCW> renato, shot ya a pm
<byonix> thanks
<tritium> pteague: it does
<scguy318> byonix: oops, the update then upgrade for w/e APT frontend you choose
<super-6-2> preaction, brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 16 2007-12-29 20:18 /dev/sdb
<super-6-2> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 17 2007-12-29 20:18 /dev/sdb1
<pteague> tritium> k, cause i can't seem to get it to work :(
<renato> cw, could you please repeat the error message on pvt ?
<byonix> it works
<crdlb> pteague: as long as you don't use Xinerama
<scguy318> preaction: what's wrong with sudo fdisk -l? :P
<preaction> super-6-2, do not paste to the channel
<yoface> nickrud, okay big problem...  util-linux is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<yoface> The following packages are BROKEN:
<yoface>   flashplugin-nonfree
<yoface> The following packages have been kept back:
<yoface>   findutils libsmbclient linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<yoface>   linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<yoface>   nspluginwrapper samba-common smbclient
<yoface> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<preaction> scguy318, not familiar with the -l switch
<yoface> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<yoface> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yoface>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1) but 0.9.91.2-2 is installed and it is kept back.
<scguy318> preaction: lists your partitions
<yoface> Resolving dependencies...
<yoface> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<pteague> ah, so i need to disable xinerama to get xrandr to work... that's probably the problem then
<yoface> Remove the following packages:
<zenrium> ug
<yoface> flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> yoface, then repeat winth install rather than reinstall
<scguy318> yoface: pastebin
<astro76> !ops | yoface
<ubotu> yoface: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<yoface> (sorry about that guys)
<astro76> !paste | yoface
<ubotu> yoface: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> yoface: remove flashplugin-nonfree
<super-6-2> peaction, ok
<yoface> wgat's the deal with these things then | yoface
<preaction> super-6-2, so there's one partition, partition 0 on device sdb, so mount /dev/sdb0 /media/HDD (if /media/HDD is the mointpoint)
<astro76> yoface, it tells ubotu to give you information
<super-6-2> preaction, ok hold on please
<byonix> does XFCE exist in feisty repo?
<scguy318> byonix: sure does
<nickrud> byonix, xfce4
<includeiostream> xfce is the bomb diggity
<yoface> astro, i'm gonna have to read up on how to do all that
<preaction> super-6-2, if it works, nothing will appear to happen, but you will be able to 'ls -l /media/HDD'
<renato> cw, did you mess with the default apache.conf ?
<super-6-2> preaction,   mount: special device /dev/sdb0 does not exist
<byonix> they say its lighter than GNOME?
<yoface> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<astro76> byonix, you can install the xubuntu setup with xubuntu-desktop package
<astro76> yoface, not a good idea :S
<gatorCW> no
<nickrud> oh crap. yoface bad idea, you seem  like a good guy, relax
<scguy318> yoface: play with the bot in PM please :)
<Aztec007> I need help, my soundcard stopped working all of a sudden, what do I do? I downloaded and installed a couple of packages off of synaptic and now it stopped working!
<includeiostream> hmm why a channel emergency?
<gatorCW> renato, no
<preaction> super-6-2, sorry, it's partition 1, not partition 0. notice in the info you pasted me?
<byonix> astro76 i'm happy with my feisty
<super-6-2> preaction, yes
<scguy318> includeiostream: there is none, and the !ops trigger is used to signal bad things that need to be rectified
<scguy318> byonix: yes
<WorkingOnWise> the nv video driver in no good for my laptop. what generic video driver to i choose?
<astro76> byonix, indeed but you asked about xfce, that would be the easiest way to install it
<renato> cw, NameVirtualHost  *:0 is completely odd...
<mattholimea1> so - i'm looking for help getting flash and java applets to work with firefox on gutsy...
<super-6-2> preaction, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50063/
<scguy318> mattholimea1: are you on 64-bit Gutsy?
<mattholimea1> anyone have some guidance for me?
<mattholimea1> yeah
<includeiostream> dont suggest simple things to people, you might offend them, its better to just read their minds
<scguy318> !flash64 | mattholimea1
<ubotu> mattholimea1: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<renato> it should be something like NameVirtualHost *:80
<preaction> super-6-2, did you get this message before? why not do what it tells you?
<Aztec007> ????
<mattholimea1> thanks
<super-6-2> preaction, i sisnt
<super-6-2> didnt*
<scguy318> mattholimea1: for Java you'll probably have to setup a 32-bit chroot unfortunately, Flash is better in that you can use nspluginwrapper
<byonix> i don't mean that astro76, i mean i want to try XFCE because some say its lighter than GNOME
<c0nka> heya could someone help
<c0nka> ?¿
<includeiostream> dont ask to ask
<roRisc> hi all
<scguy318> mattholimea1: in fact, flashplugin-nonfree is supposed to be able to deal with 64-bit, but unfortunately the package is broken at the moment
<super-6-2> preaction, im still new to linux and all it wonders so if you can tell me what to do
<scguy318> c0nka: what's up?
<Jonathan> Hi
<byonix> anyway, can anyone help me activating my internal modem
<|_James_Bond_|> want this a to download this a driver bttv from chipset bt878
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help
<renato> cw, sure...
<scguy318> !modem | byonix
<ubotu> byonix: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<nickrud> !dialup | byonix
<ubotu> byonix: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<preaction> super-6-2, it tells you everything you need to know. you just have to stop fearing and treating it as a black box
<tritium> |_James_Bond_|: that module is already provided
<roRisc> how would one go about backing up a whole disk? incrementally. I want to save my windows partition just in case it goes belly up.
<astro76> byonix, ahh, well if you don't have a problem with gnome you aren't really missing anything, some people run on old hardware which gnome is sluggish on
<super-6-2> preaction, yea i see it let me see what happens
<zenrium> |_James_Bond_| : http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/BTTV.html#CARDS
<c0nka> i installed linux with alternative installer and it did it successfully and everytime i go on to ubuntu the loading screen comes up and then goes on black screen
<scguy318> roRisc: dd, partimage, etc. I would do it from a LiveCD
<renato> cw just open synaptics search for apache and remove, then reinstall
<includeiostream> gnome isnt very sluggish, its kde thats sluggish
<includeiostream> gosh kde is so slow
 * nickrud thinks astro76 is spouting heresy
<includeiostream> and it crashes all the time
<c0nka> scguy318: any ideas
<renato> cw, or do a dpkg -r apache2 on command line
<scguy318> roRisc: in practice you would pipe dd's output to gzip for compression
<astro76> nickrud, haha!
<scguy318> !fixres | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jonathan> I want to find a library for for my linux. the library for books. Is there any body who can help me
<Jonathan> Help
<scguy318> c0nka: while I know you're not having a res problem, the latter link probably can resolve your issue
<roRisc> scguy318, you have a tutorial link for this?
<tritium> |_James_Bond_|: "modinfo bt878" will reveal so
<scguy318> Jonathan: a program to organize your books?
<byonix> ! dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Pici> Jonathan: For cataloguing what books you have?
<Jonathan> yep
<renato> cw, I mean, sudo dpkg -r apache2
<yoface> whew i'm back
<gatorCW> k
<super-6-2> preaction, it didnt mount..
<Pici> Jonathan: sudo apt-get install alexandria
<Jonathan> yes
<yoface> anyways, i need to uninstall the flashplugin?
<includeiostream> ewww sbc global
<super-6-2> preaction, nvm it took it a few seconds
<scguy318> roRisc: not off the top of my head, a google search should get you what you need
<roRisc> scguy318, I'm curious if I could do this live when in windows. e.g.: using cygwin?
<Pici> Jonathan: It'll be in Applications>Office
<Aztec007> hey guys, my sound card stopped working all of a sudden, any Ideas on what I could do? I tested the sound card and this is what I got: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat"
<c0nka> i cant acces a console
<scguy318> roRisc: I think not, because the Windows partition is in use when you're trying to do it
<Eds> This may seem dangerous to ask, but what is the key difference between Gnome and KDE? Im still trying to work out which one to use and which distro :P or any links would be great as well
<super-6-2> preaction, thanks for your help help and time to help me with my problem, i now know more anout ubuntu
<Jonathan> whats that
<scguy318> roRisc: wouldn't make for a good backup
<Jonathan> I am new for Linux
<c0nka> i cant get on ubuntu at all
<scguy318> yoface: yep
<Jonathan> y
<Administrator_> how many bytes is boot partition of a primary partiton
<scguy318> Jonathan: Alexandria is a program written in Python for organizing your books
<astro76> Eds, you've not used either?
<yoface> scguy, done
<includeiostream> theres a couple ubuntu billboards on the 101 freeway
<nalioth> Eds: use them all, they're free.  keep using the one you like best
<Jonathan> I m installing that
<Eds> Astro, used both...torn between the two of them :)
<Jonathan> thank you
<Administrator_> how many bytes is boot partition of a primary partiton
<Administrator_> how many bytes is boot partition of a primary partiton
<Jonathan> could u inform me alittle bit about that
<includeiostream> ewww, verizon dsl
<nalioth> Eds: you know you can use kde stuff from inside a gnome-session, right?
<roRisc> scguy318, so for the unfortunate case of a hd failure dd is my best option? anything with a gui, and running as a deamon?
<Administrator_> how many bytes is boot partition of a primary partiton
<d4rkmonkey> what exactly to GTK themes do? (Do I need a GTK theme and an emerald theme?
<Eds> Nalioth: No, didnt know that
<jesse> Hello.First time here.
<gatorCW> what does this mean?
<scguy318> roRisc: if the HD has died, ddrescue is a good idea
<WorkingOnWise> just installed gutsy on my laptop. there is no splash screen, just funky white/gray, and the video never loads correctly. i used the alternate cd because the live cd did the same thing....
<gatorCW> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gatorCW> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Aztec007> Administrator_: usually its 100 MB
<scguy318> roRisc: check out the Ubuntu Rescue Remix
<scguy318> gatorCW: do you have a package manager open?
<nalioth> Eds: any linux program on your machine can be run in any desktop environment
<scguy318> roRisc: the docs have a guide to rescuing your disk
<kalpik> gatorCW, either you didnt use sudo.. or an apt cron is running
<Jonathan> thank you <scguy318
<includeiostream> emerald themes and gtk themes are just that, window themes. emerald is a separate themer
<Administrator_> Aztec007, WHAT ?i mean the boot partiton?
<ivan__> exit
<lcphr3ak> Hey, I have setup ubuntu on a server of mine, and am trying to Load a normal program as a service. I have an actual game server application, but I have to start it manually. Is there a way to start it at boot, in the background, like a ftp or http daemon?
<includeiostream> gtk themes are the default os window themes
<roRisc> scguy318, thanks a bunch, I'm looking into it
<Eds> nalioth: Thats good to know :) I plan to use VMware, TF2, WoW and email and net, apparently it all can run under linux so Im goign to give it a go :)
<Administrator_> how many bytes is boot partition of a primary partiton
<Aztec007> Administrator_: yup, thats the way I set it up on mine
<gatorCW> how do i run synaptic as root with out switching to root?
<Thaiger> I've got a busted windows laptop (go figure) that I need ro run chkdsk on, is there anything in a LiveCD that would do that to a mounted NTFS partition?
<bio> can you rename a directory?
<zenrium> eds: tf2 / wow work okish using wine...   vmware was originally developed on linux so I'd be surprised if it didnt :P
<scguy318> gatorCW: sudo
<ardchoille> gatorCW: gksudo synaptic
<yoface> nickrud, okay, i finally got fdisk to run after installing it after removing flashplugin
<gatorCW> k thanks
<kalpik> gatorCW, just run it from the menu.. it will ask you for your password!
<includeiostream> zero, my boot partition is in unallocated space
<byonix> this is a very life room
<gatorCW> ok well then yes i am running it as root lol
<zenrium> eds: if you dont want to pay for vmware try using qemu
<Eds> Zenrium: how is the framerate etc for TF2/ WoW? As it better to use Cedega rather than WoW?
<nickrud> yoface, good. did it say anything catastrophic?
<Eds> Wine rather
<Aztec007> ok, again I ask: hey guys, my sound card stopped working all of a sudden, any Ideas on what I could do? I tested the sound card and this is what I got: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat"
<yoface> nickrud, it's not listing my other partitions, which is where i was going to install vista
<yoface> nickrud, nothing catastrophic
<byonix> eds : i use qemu & qemu launcher its better than vmware
<yoface> nickrud, actually it did list my other hdd
<kalpik> Aztec007, try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<gatorCW> how do i check if cron is running?
<Eds> Byonix, I use VMware at work, I carry a workstation between work and home :/
<nickrud> yoface, ok you need to create those partitions with gparted.
<cav3man> Aztec007, why dont you try the live cd and check it out that way?
<korosora> hai hai hia
<astro76> gatorCW, ps aux | grep cron
<zenrium> eds : you can get the vmplayer for free for linux then fine
<kalpik> gatorCW, does "ps -e | grep apt" give you anything?
<velho_> ey people i need some help. how can i prevent this applet from starting? http://nosrednaekim.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/powermanagerss.jpg
<byonix> eds : oh, ignore me then lol
<IrisWolf> ?
<yoface> nickrud, okay, i can do that, but i do see that the partition i was going to use is listed as a fat16 drive...  is that cool?
<j0> i setup autofs to mount some nfs mounts, but when i go to the folder, nothing is there... i've read all the docs and tried different configs --- what can i do to troubleshoot the setup?
<Aztec007> cav3man: if I run the live Cd the audio works so what should look for when I load it?
<ac7ss> administrator: are you wondering about the partition or the Master Boot Record.
<nickrud> yoface, no, must be ntfs
<Eds> byonix, I will check it out tho, I always like to see new stuff
<IrisWolf> #fogottenus
<kalpik> Aztec007, go through the link i gave you
<gatorCW> 17293 ?        00:00:00 apt-get
<gatorCW> 31875 ?        00:00:15 synaptic
<Aztec007> kalpik: ok
<cav3man> Aztec007, sounds like you fubar'd something
<nickrud> yoface, fat16 is old, I don't think anything uses it anymore
<yoface> nickrud, cool, then let me work on that...  i don't know why the vista loader wasn't formatting it right
<kalpik> gatorCW, then yeah.. apt is running in the background
<Aztec007> cav3man: fubar'd? whats that?
<bio> when you '
<kalpik> gatorCW, close synaptic, then type "sudo killall -9 apt-get"
<kalpik> then open synaptic again
<nickrud> Aztec007, fouled up beyond all recognition
<cav3man> F**** up beyond repair
<astro76> nickrud wins
<includeiostream> all repair
<Aztec007> cav3man, nickrud: is that possible ????
<yoface> watch band of brothers
<bio> when you 'tar xvf' can you specify the name of the folder that you are extracting to?
<pteague> ok, i disabled xinerama & i'm getting stuff from xrandr, do i need to sudo before i can get xrandr to rotate the screen?
<yoface> puts it in context
<bundagan> my wacom tablet 'should just work' right? i do not need to apt-get anything?
<gatorCW> kalpik, ok that worked thanks
<kalpik> gatorCW, :)
<nickrud> Aztec007, didn't see the problem, just the fubar question
<nickrud> astro76, my military background, saw it often :)
<crdlb> pteague: no, you shouldn't need sudo
<mosno> how do you rip-AudioCD-to-AudioCD in a default Ubuntu setup?
<Aztec007> nickrud:  my sound card isnt working , it was working but then I installed some packages off of synaptic and *sigh* it stopped working
<cav3man> without knowing what is wrong, i would suggest a reinstall, and hopefully you setup a separate home partition
<zenrium> aztec : did you try uninstalling them? :P
<felin> Mmm, could anyone help me with Aircrack?
<pteague> must be passing wrong parameters then
<nickrud> Aztec007, so uninstall those packages first
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configurate this my tv card with chipset bt878 from linux
<nickrud> Aztec007, good chance they had nothing to do with it but ....
<zenrium> |_James_Bond_| : http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/BTTV.html#CARDS
<Aztec007> nickrud: and then test it, that's what it looks like I'll have to do
<astro76> |_James_Bond_|, have you tried tvtime?
<|_James_Bond_|> yes
<zenrium> xawtv ?
<astro76> |_James_Bond_|, doesn't work?
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configurate...
<|_James_Bond_|> no
<zenrium> seriously have a read of that link I just pasted
<zenrium> its got buckets of information in it
<|_James_Bond_|> xawtv, yes
<Aztec007> my sound card is an audigy, is that one known to be unstable on linux?
<felin> I have the rt73 drivers up and running, Rutilt installed and running, all that fun stuff...But which patch do I need?
<zenrium> aztec I have an audigy2 zs
<WorkingOnWise> just installed gutsy on my laptop. there is no splash screen, just funky white/gray, and the video never loads correctly. i used the alternate cd because the live cd did the same thing....i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and picked vga for the driver, and both 1024x768x16 and 1440x900x16(native), and get the same thing. Help.
<zenrium> seems fine so far tho I had to work around a gutsy bug with aumix
<Aztec007> zenrium: and it hasn't given you any problems?
<oggie> can anyone help me with my ess 1887 integrated sound?
<zenrium> not really man.. once I got that bug sorted so I could use my mic in teamspeak pretty much ok so far..
<ac7ss> WorkingOnWise: what kind of laptop are you using?
<yoface> nickrud...  more problems... it's not letting me format that to ntfs in gparted
<zenrium> I have had a crash today related to the fact that i was playing an mp3 and ran wow in wine...
<lcphr3ak> Hey, is it possible to make a normal program, startup like a service? (such as proftp and apache do)
<|_James_Bond_|> this a new user from linux... plz help to configurate
<WorkingOnWise> ac7ss: averatec 7170
<ac7ss> what does a lshw show for the video card?
<nickrud> yoface, try using sudo cfdisk ,
<astro76> yoface, is it mounted? in gparted you can right click unmount
<includeiostream> does wow performance decrease using wine in comparison to windows
<astro76> includeiostream, I've heard it's as fast or faster
<astro76> includeiostream, in general wine doesn't slow things down
<|_James_Bond_|> this to return this a windows xp... this tv card is a not work from linux
<yoface> nickrud, yeah, problems on the cfdisk...  bad primary partition 2:  partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<Leiah> hey peepholes
<mattholimea1> sweeeet!
<zenrium> james bond - run in a terminal - the command -   dmesg | less
 * Leiah is female
<zenrium> or better yet - dmesg | grep bttv
<yoface> astro, let me see if i can unmount it
<WorkingOnWise> the amd64 cd installs and runs flawlessly
<Tonsha> Ok, first off, can anyone see me?
<mattholimea1> whoever it was that told the bot to tell me the amd64 link - thank you.
 * Leiah anyone?
<byonix> Leiah : PEEP HOLES?
<Leiah> Tonsha
<mattholimea1> tonsha, see you?
<astro76> Leiah, you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Leiah> byonix
<Leiah> I love Ubuntu
<Tonsha> Just wondering, I was have issues a few seconds ago.
<Leiah> when it fuks my ahole
<astro76> !ops | Leiah
<ubotu> Leiah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<zenrium> eds: did you get my /msg repllies?
<nickrud> yoface, I'm not a disk expert. When I had problems similar to yours, I punted and reformatted and reinstalled everything (no loss, I'd owned the machine for about 4 hours at the time). For more help, you need someone with experience it that stuff.
<Tonsha> Ok, I'm trying to get Aircrack working, and I have the drivers installed, all that, but I don't know which patch to use.
<scguy318> yoface: question?
<yoface> nickrud, well thanks for getting me this far....  i appreciate it
<scguy318> mattholimea1: np
<yoface> scguy. vista won't load up on this drive...  it won't format the drive correctly in order for me to dual boot
<nickrud> scguy318, <yoface> nickrud, yeah, problems on the cfdisk...  bad primary partition 2:  partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<c0nka> hello im doing the xserver.conf configuration and when i get to picking the colour depth it comes upat the bottom "xserver-xorg postinst warning : overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nka> what shall itype
<c0nka> :/
<Tonsha> Or is aircrack not allowed here?
<yoface> scguy, and gparted won't let me make that partition into ntfs
<mikubuntu> has anyone had problems getting sound out of slacker.com since recent updates?
<joanki> i had a plugin for realplayer but i changed the folder location and now the plugin in firefox will not work... can someone tell me how to reset it to the new folder location?
<zenrium> I dont even know what aircrack is
<tho1> Tonsha aircrack is allowed...but you might have a problem finding someone who knows about it
<c0nka> anyone
<c0nka> ?¿
<byonix> what is an aircrack?
<tritium> win-X-perts: 13
<jameswf-home> a wireless penitration tool
<astro76> Tonsha, you could try #linux too
<c0nka> ???
<Tonsha> Which server?
<Ashfire908> c0nka, it means it saved the configuration and it thinks that the old file was customized, so it made a backup.
<cav3man> c0nka, is that for hacking wireless connections?
<macogw> Ashfire908: was that an xserver dpkg reconfigure?
<mikubuntu> ooops, guess i shoulda read the topic first, huh
<Tucci> I tried to share a folder with my roommate's mac and changed one of my network settings, and I can't figure out what to change back - my net connection's not working at all now. can someone help?
<byonix> that mean that i can enter an encrypt wireless network?
 * brown_cat stares at beer
<macogw> Ashfire908: it still doesnt actually let you do the reconfiguring after it makes the backup
<joanki> i had a plugin for realplayer but i changed the folder location and now the plugin in firefox will not work... can someone tell me how to reset it to the new folder location?
<tritium> byonix: you shouldn't use it for that, and such use would be offtopic here
<c0nka> ashfire908: what shall i type
<astro76> c0nka, it's safe to overwrite if you haven't made a custom one you really want to save
<ramza3> is there a way to launch a command but act like you are launching from a particular directory.  without "cd abc && /run"
<macogw> byonix: you can try.
<Ashfire908> c0nka, type?
<EightiesK> is there a support forum for installing ubuntu on my ps3?
<j0> anyone here use autofs for nfs mounts? I get "automount[13719]: failed to mount /mnt/ahsay/hello"
<ikon> how can i see my output connections ?
<j0> my autofs file has "hello -fstype=nfs 192.168.6.170:/mnt/md0/hello"
<tritium> EightiesK: not officially
<Ashfire908> c0nka, what's there to type?
<j0> and it mounts fine normally
<c0nka> it says under it root@c0nka-pc
<Ashfire908> ...
<Ashfire908> exit
<byonix> i can try if i understand it, i don't understand it
<beer> ubuntu autofs
<macogw> astro76: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg gives that warning, makes the backup, and then exits. it doesn't let you modify it using that.  you have to do it manually now since the Screens & Graphics thing sometimes refuses to do things right
<Ashfire908> or "logout:
<ikon> i want to see my uploads from ubuntu, how can i ?
<beer> ??
<Ashfire908> erm
<Ashfire908> "logout"
<Ziimp> naacht :o
<scguy318> yoface: sorry if I'm leaving you hanging, I'm on the phone
<EightiesK> f
<tho1> j0 look at fusesmb instead....makes life so much easier
<yoface> scguy, np, i can wait.  thanks!
<c0nka> when i typed exit a black screen with 5 blue stripes down it came on
<j0> tho1: does it work for nfs?
<EightiesK> anyone wanna help me been trying for days lol
<scguy318> yoface: I would suggest restating your problem for others to possibly assist
<c0nka> its stuckon now
<Ashfire908> c0nka, huh?
<EightiesK> it keeps freezing while installing the kernel.
<c0nka> i no
<tho1> j0 all visible workgroups show up in a folder (~/network in my case). I run fusesmb at startup and don't think about it again
<Ashfire908> c0nka, what the heck are you talking about?
<ikon> how can i see if i am already uploading something from ubuntu?
<joanki> ughhhh
<joanki> i feel like my whole ubuntu is getting screwed up
<joanki> i have all these downloads of real player
<joanki> and i can't find any of them
<j0> i might not need autofs anyway... i need a way to keep an nfs mount mounted, and lockup any programs accessing it until the nfs server comes back up
<joanki> and they're all lost
<joanki> somehwere and it's driving me CRAZY!!
<tritium> !enter | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joanki> ok how's this for a start  - how do i find all my real player downloads?  i tried the search button but nothing showed up but i know they are there?!
<Ashfire908> c0nka, what blue stripes? aren't you in a super-user shell window?
<EightiesK> tritium: have u installed it to your ps3?
<tritium> joanki: are you downloading them from firefox, or how?
<macogw> joanki: random stuff downloaded from within firefox but not saved?
<joanki> i did them three different ways
<macogw> joanki: temporary files go in /tmp
<tritium> EightiesK: I don't game or own a game console
<joanki> i downloaded from firefox twice
<Ashfire908> joanki, real player?
<joanki> and i installed
<EightiesK> ic
<ikon> i need the command to see my connections
<EightiesK> anyone here have ubuntu on there ps3?
<tritium> joanki: did you look on your Desktop?
<joanki> so then it installed automatically into a folder but i dunno where
<joanki> yes i did
<joanki> and it downloaded it there, but then it installed it somewhere
<joanki> twice or thrice
<c0nka> ashfire908: i configured my x becouse it goes on a black screen after the loading screen comes up
<tritium> joanki: please, !enter
<c0nka> and it still comes on a black sreen
<j0> damnit.. my problem was i had the file +x
<Administrator_> anyone here has experience in cracking root's password?
<Aztec007> Hey everyone, My soundcard is working now!  Thanks to everybody who helped me, you know who you are
<danc3> Administrator_: why do you need to do that?
<ikon> help
<joanki> how do i search  my entire ubuntu for any file named realplayer?
<Dr_willis> Administrator_,  much easier to get a live cd and set it. :)
<Dr_willis> joanki,  'sudo updatedb' then 'locate realplayer'
<Ashfire908> Administrator_, hahahaha....
<joanki> plesae help me . every time i sit down to do work on mjy ubuntu i get into this black hole where time just passes
<tritium> Administrator_: ubuntu doesn't enable root account by default first of all, and second, cracking is offtopic here
<Ashfire908> !root | Administrator_
<ubotu> Administrator_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikon> Dr_willis, how can i see my connections ?
<Aztec007> joanki: LOL  I know what you mean!!
<tritium> joanki: open Firefox's download manager, and see where it's savign files
<ikon> my out connections
<tho1> joanki install find-utils and then use the locate command (locate <filename>)
<tritium> saving, even
<Jonathan> I am sorry its again me . I liked the Alexandria to store the books bu was looking for a program that I can search a book online and download to my program(library) And read it. Please help me
<joanki> tritium, it's not the doswnload i am looking for, i am looking for the install
<tho1> joanki the long version....'find / -name <filename>
<Ashfire908> so if you want to know it, the password is nothing :)
<EightiesK> anyone here have ubuntu on there ps3?
<Dr_willis> ikon,  what connections are you refering to?
<Tucci> my external hard drive has stopped being recognized. can anyone help?
<c0nka> i installed linux with alternative installer and it did it successfully and everytime i go on to ubuntu the loading screen comes up and then goes on black screen even after configuring x
<tritium> Ashfire908: no, not correct
<danc3> EightiesK: "there ps3"?  What's that mean?
<joanki> Dr_willis, thank you so much that was it
<tritium> joanki: did you run an installer?
<Ashfire908> EightiesK, just ask your question (i don't have a ps3 though so don't ask me.
<EightiesK> danc3: Play Station 3.
<Administrator_> why do your guys sneer at me?
<danc3> EightiesK: no, what does "there ps3" mean?
<ikon> Dr_willis: i am uploading a file to a site, so, there is no a progress bar, i need to know if i am already uploading it
<joanki> yes tritium
<Jonathan>  I am sorry its again me . I liked the Alexandria to store the books bu was looking for a program that I can search a book online and download to my program(library) And read it. Please help me
<jack-desktop> How can I change what file opens with certain extensions (like .exes)
<joanki> i ran like three and none seemed to work but they all seemed to creat efiles
 * syc_ brb, bikin kopi
<c0nka> ??
<Jonathan> ???
<Soskel> rm -rf what does that do?
<EightiesK> it keeps freezing while installing the kernel at 84% on base system on alt install.
<Jonathan>  I am sorry its again me . I liked the Alexandria to store the books bu was looking for a program that I can search a book online and download to my program(library) And read it. Please help me
<Jonathan> hellp
<Ashfire908> Soskel, don't run
<nickrud> Jonathan, what kind of program do you read the books in?
<Soskel> Ashfire908: what why?!
<Jonathan> I dont have that program yet
<c0nka> hellp me plz
<tritium> joanki: use find, which , or locate, as suggested
<Jonathan> I installed alexandria
<rodger> ex-chat
<joanki> k
<Jonathan> but
<tritium> joanki: hopefuly, the installer installed in /usr/local/bin if you used sudo, or under your home directory if you did not
<Pici> Soskel: That deletes a folder and all items within it without asking for confirmation.
<tho1> Administrator_ there is no root password in ubuntu. By default your user password will work with 'su' unless the computer belongs to someone else, in which case you shouldn't have the root password
<Ashfire908> Soskel, it deletes every file and folder in the current folder, forcefully without asking.
<zenrium> c0nka - just keep reconfiguring X with different screen res and refresh rates?
<joanki> everywhere, tritium i see now
<Jonathan> I thought that it is a program to read books
<Administrator_> oh, i see
<zenrium> ch0ka: is your video card nvidia?
<Jonathan> but it is not
<watchme> hi all
<Soskel> why would they have such a command Pici Ashfire908 ?!?
<scguy318> Jonathan: oh, you wanted an e-book reader?
<nickrud> Jonathan, oh, like read ebooks.
<tritium> joanki: good :)
<Jonathan> yes
<Jonathan> u got it
<Administrator_> Ashfire908, what you mean by "hahhaha"?
<Jonathan> could u help me
<astro76> Soskel, rm -r deletes recursively, so you can delete a non-empty directory with rm -r directory/
<c0nka> zenrium:no its an ati radeon xpress 200
<Jonathan> pliz
<c0nka> series
<danc3> wow, the clueless level is off the scale tonight
<nickrud> Jonathan, I don't know one, maybe scguy318 does
<byonix> can we read *.lit files in ubuntu feisty?
<Pici> Soskel: Because its useful.  When I delete a folder containing many items, I dont want to clear out every subdirector and I dont want it to ask me if I'm sure for every file.
<zenrium> k not so sure about the ati drivers sadly :(
<watchme> can someone please tell me how to , how I can change the slot-number of my screens?
<Jonathan> oh he helped me before
<astro76> Soskel, rm -rf * would do what Ashfire908 said
<Soskel> what does reclusively mean?
<pteague> is it just me or do menus & such seem to be faster with xinerama enabled?
<Jonathan> is he online
<tritium> danc3: nothing wrong with questions
<mattholimea1> watchme, right click the workspace switcher
<scguy318> Jonathan: gimme a sec im on phone
<mattholimea1> then click properties
<Jonathan> ok
<ikon> any knows how can i see my current connections?
<Dr_willis> pteague,  just you. :) it shouldent affect that.
<Ashfire908> Soskel, recursive. it recurses into the subfolders.
<danc3> tritium: nope, never said there was
<astro76> Soskel, descend into subdirectories
<mattholimea1> ikon, netstat?
<Soskel> ahhh
<c0nka> anyone
<Soskel> thank you guys
<Ashfire908> astro76, close enough.
<watchme> mattholimea1, uhm.. nope.. I meant the physical screens :D
<tritium> joanki: where was it after all?
<ikon> mattholimea1: i only want to know if i am already uploading a file
<ikon> to a site
<tan_> can anyone give me the sample syntax for ffmpeg with subtitle encoding?
<watchme> I want to change CRT-1 to CRT0
<con-man> anyone know how I can make movie files show as thumbnails?
<TigranG> con-man: they should
<mattholimea1> aha
<Ashfire908> Administrator_, sorry but you were like help me hack the root pass, and there is no pass
<mattholimea1> well, i tried, watchme
<scguy318> Jonathan: what sort of e-books?
<TigranG> con-man: try changing the file size for thumbnails
<watchme> thx anyway
<mattholimea1> that was something i wanted to change recently
<Jonathan> various
<yoface> will ubuntu format a drive to ntfs?
<mattholimea1> so, you're doing dual screens?
<Jonathan> education,art. science
<con-man> ?
<Jonathan> .....
<danc3> yoface: no
<con-man> how do I do that
<c0nka> how comeit goes on a black screen
<Tonsha> This seems to be the only channel that I can get people to talk to me in, so I guess I'm stuck waiting here for someone wo knows Aircrack.
<scguy318> yoface: sure, GPartEd can or some ntfsprog possibly
<jack-desktop> How can I change what program opens with certain extensions (like .exes)
<c0nka> ???
<yoface> scguy, well, gparted isn't letting me format this drive to ntfs
<mattholimea1> jack, i just saw that file in i think it was /etc/nautilus
<scguy318> Jonathan: any format of the e-book you're thinking of?
<Jonathan> u mean pdf or sth
<TigranG> con-man: in a nautilus window Edit->Preferences->Preview
<joanki> tritium, root, home, var/lib/dpkg, /usr/bin, /usr/lib, /usr/share
<Jonathan> is that
<joanki> i'm manually deleting them all
<byonix> scguy318 : *.lit
<Ashfire908> con-man, how big are the files?
<Jonathan> pdf
<pteague> Dr_willis> ah, i think i see... seems the menus do a fly-out & things are shaded when xinerama isn't enabled... & i'm guessing that this is what's making it take longer to display
<clara> vhoe
<yoface> scguy, well, i'm gonna leave the drive unformatted and see if vista will recognize it and format it to whatever it needs
<con-man> Ashfire908, 350 MB
<con-man> and it didnt work
<con-man> changed the size
<yoface> i'll deal with the dual booting nightmare after i get vista running
<flexgrip> Can anyone tell me how to share an internet connection from my wireless card (wlan0) to my ethernet card (eth0)
<Ashfire908> con-man, oh sorry forgot to scroll dow- that's huge!
<TigranG> Ashfire908: i have a 4.3 gb avi file that shows a preview, size shouldnt mater
<Jonathan> I need also a program to store them is it possible in Alexandria
<Lagginator> I accidentally deleted my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joanki> ughhhhh tritium half of these it won't let me delete
<joanki> this is driving me crazy
<Ashfire908> TigranG, except for time to make the thumbnail.
<scguy318> Jonathan: Evince or kdf can read PDFs
<joanki> sorry... i hit enter.... now twice sorry sorry sorry
<p_quarles> Lagginator: so, reinstall GRUB
<con-man> Ashfire908, they are TV episodes
<Ashfire908> con-man, ah.
<TigranG> Ashfire908: Hmm. Well once I extracted it from an archive, it showed. Oh well
<Lagginator> heh, yeah, i just found something
<Jonathan> excuse me is it a program I am new to these things
<TigranG> Ashfire908: Just key note here, it should show a preview for con-man.
<tho1> flexgrip if what you want is to have your computer forward from the ethernet to the wifi then look at the command 'route' and the routing tables
<joanki> honestly, i like ubuntu and all, but it seems that i spent SO much time just making m y system WORK.  it's VERY VERY VERY time consuming.  i wouldn'thave installed it if i didnt have another laptop with windows as a backup
<jess^^> is there a way I can get hotplug to completely IGNORE a specific USB device? I need it to *completely ignore* my iPod so i can use it in VirtualBox.
<crdlb> pteague: you can turn compiz off if you don't like it
<crdlb> or trim down the effects to be more subtle
<TigranG> con-man: it the Preview tab of Preferences, is Show Thumbnails set to never?
<scguy318> Jonathan: yes
<jake4d1> Hey, is there a particular reason that ubuntu 6.06 will no operare my floppy drive correctly? I'm trying to make a few Win2k bootdisks here.
<Jonathan> ok
<con-man> no its not
<scguy318> Jonathan: Evince should already be installed
<Jonathan> how can we ins that
<jake4d1> Unplug the ipod?
<flexgrip> Does anyone know how to share or bridge my wireless internet connection to my ethernet connection?
<TigranG> con-man: Don't knwo then
<TigranG> know*
<Jonathan> oh is it
<Jonathan> in where
<tho1> flexgrip I just answered you on that
<tritium> joanki: you don't want to delete those directories you listed above.
<pteague> crdlb> oh, is that what's doing the shading & making windows & menus fly in & out ?
<crdlb> pteague: yeah
<flexgrip> ohh sorry tho1... I didnt see that
<crdlb> compiz doesn't work when xinerama is enabled :)
<joanki> tritium, ok so how do i get the three i deleted back out of the trash ... is there a trash folder?
<TigranG> flexgrip: what would you need that for/what does that do, just curious
<JQ83> anybody can help me? gnome-system-monitor can not work
<tritium> joanki: you deleted those system directories?  What on earth for?
<jake4d1> Hey, is there a particular reason that ubuntu 6.06 will no operare my floppy drive correctly? I'm trying to make a few Win2k bootdisks here but this thing won't cooperate.
<joanki> frustrated
<jake4d1> not*
<Eds> Is it true you can customize KDE to look pretty with widgets etc more than you can Gnome?
<Jonathan> do I need to install 4 of them because there 4
<tritium> joanki: you deleted root, home, var/lib/dpkg, /usr/bin, /usr/lib, and /usr/share?  Nobody told you to do that.
<TigranG> JQ83: how does it not work
<joanki> and i did not delete the system directories, i deleted the /home/joyce/.realplayerrc,
<joanki> ooooops /home/user/.realplayerrc ;)
<JQ83> TigranG: can not start
<tritium> joanki: ah, much better...
<TigranG> JQ83: Run it in a terminal, see what message it gives
<joanki> is that one ok?
<pteague> crdlb> ok, i'm not seeing how to do that... what do i need to do to turn off compiz?
<mypapit> ok nak chow dulu... wtf... fakap you all!!!
<JQ83> TigranG: gnome-system-monitor: symbol lookup error: gnome-system-monitor: undefined symbol: _ZN7pcrecpp2RE4InitEPKcPKNS_10RE_OptionsE
<joanki> i deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info/realplayer.list also... is that ok
<crdlb> pteague: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects: None
<tritium> joanki: you should not have done that.
<joanki> i can get it back though by downloading it again, right?
<tritium> joanki: where did you get the realplayer .deb?
<joanki> i downloaded it from a website
<tritium> joanki: and what's wrong now?
<TigranG> JQ83: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/130428
<TigranG> JQ83: Seems like its a bug
<joanki> after i downloaded it, somehow it got INSTALLED to my desktop
<JQ83> TigranG: thanks
<joanki> i don't wnat my software files on my desktop, so i moved it to my ahem... /home/user directory
<JQ83> TigranG:  is a bug?
<TigranG> JQ83: Scroll down, I think some one posted a fix
<joanki> but after i did that, it no longer recognized the plugins in firefox, so i wanted to reinstall
<tritium> joanki: That's just the .deb file.  It doesn't actually _install_ to your desktop.
<joanki> no, i know what the .deb file is and it installed to my desktop
<JQ83> TigranG: thanks
<tritium> joanki: no, it was saved to your desktop
<tho1> joanki you are just trying to get realplayer to work, right?
<TigranG> JQ83: No problem.
<joanki> thol, yes
<joanki> oh.  so how do i fix my big mess i created now
<flatline-kun> Hey...is anyone else having trouble getting to wine.budgetdedicated.net? I can't get to it from my local machine, but if I connect to a machine in another state I can get to it.
<tritium> joanki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<frank_b> do people with "@msn.com" messenger addresses have an equivalent "@hotmail.com" e-mail address?
<joanki> tritium, did i screw up anything too badly?
<tho1> joanki install realplayer....from synaptic to keep it simple. Then you need to find the .so file...it should be something like librealplay.so, and link it or copy it to the plugins folder in /usr/lib/firefox
<joanki> ohhhhhhh
<tritium> joanki: I can't tell what you've done from what you've said.  Please read the instructions I sent you
<joanki> thol, tritium thanks ya'll... i'm gonna hafta do this when i've got an  hour to burn... getting ubuntu up and running taking longer than ithought.... thanks sooooooo much
<tritium> joanki: did you follow the instructions the first time?
<tho1> joanki  there should also be a .xpt file with the same name...I think you need them both
<flatline-kun> Oops...I meant wine.budgetdedicated.com...not net.
<joanki> yes i did, tritiium
<joanki> thol, thx
<tritium> joanki: we can try to walk through it more carefully, if you can explain clearly
<joanki> really, tritium?
<tritium> joanki: yes.  You may /query me so as not to flood the channel too much
<joanki> what is a / query
<TigranG> lol
<tritium> joanki: like a PM.  I'll /query you
<joanki> k
<r0cks0ul> query is a stupidity that is the answer add dumb on it
<JQ83> TigranG: another problem:I can not use Searching tool in nautilus, is it a bug too?
<msvc> how many packages does ubuntu come with by default?
<Ashfire908> msvc: available or installed?
<msvc> after I install
<msvc> how many packages are there on disk?
<Ashfire908> msvc uh the installed ones?
<tritium> msvc: there are approx 23,000 in gutsy
<astro76> msvc, dpkg -l | wc -l
<tritium> (available, not installed)
<msvc> installed ones
<msvc> after you finish installing, the ones on disk
<zhanx> !VirtualBox
<TigranG> JQ83: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154692
<ubotu> VirtualBox is an x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubunut.com/community/VirtualBox
<flexgrip> Does anyone know how to forward an internet connection from wifi to my ethernet card?
<Ashfire908> what astro76 said
<TigranG> JQ83: That sound like your problem?
<msvc> Ashfire908: I don't have ubuntu installed at the moment
<tritium> joanki: is your nick registered?
<JQ83> let me c
<aslan> hello, I have a dell m1530, I successfully installed ubuntu and updated to the latest nvidia drivers, the card is a 8600m GT with 256 Megs... when I boot, I do not see the splash, instead all I see is a black screen until GDM loads and I can login. Any ideas?
<JQ83> uh must be
<Ashfire908> msvc: ok... uh i don't know what modules come installed with a standard install
<joanki> tritium, i don't know
<joanki> i dont think i have to
<joanki> i have linux
<astro76> msvc, not sure how useful a metric it is, but if I had to guess around 1200 - 1400
<msvc> how many GB of space does that take up?
<joanki> do you have a firewaall, tritium?
<tritium> joanki: no, I can't send you a /query unless you register your nick with nickserv
<flexgrip> Does anyone know how to forward an internet connection from wifi to my ethernet card?
<joanki> weird i've done it before but ok fine how do i do it
<tritium> !register | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<tritium> joanki: Nope
<JQ83> TigranG: thanks a million
<TigranG> JQ83: No problem.
<r0cks0ul> flexgrip you need ICS
<zhanx> the link for ubotu on virtual box has a typo nice
<Ashfire908> how do i get a recursive list of dependices?
<joanki> REGISTER test123
<joanki> oops
<flexgrip> r0cks: is that a package from synaptic? I was looking at 'route' but have no clue how to use it
<joanki> hm i need to practice this crap'
<th0r> flexgrip we would need to know more about your network....is the wifi side only one private subnet?
<nickrud> Ashfire908, install apt-rdepends
<msvc> If I want to keep my partition as small as possible, how big should I partition ubuntu?
<msvc> 4  Gigs?
<r0cks0ul> 2GB
<Ashfire908> msvc: 2.1 GB is recommended
<bruenig> 3 GB
<flexgrip> th0r: wlan0 is connected to the internet, eth0 is connected to my xbox
<Ashfire908> or is that required?
<nickrud> msvc, you can play around in around 6gb comfortably
<SWitchArmageddon> Good morning everybody
<zenrium> hi
<th0r> flexgrip is the xbox the only thing on the eth0 side?
<msvc> I only need about probably a few megabytes of hard disk space
<msvc> just for compiling c programs
<flexgrip> th0r: yes
<Ashfire908> ?
<Ashfire908> no
<Ashfire908> you will need (25ish?) meg just for the kernel
<msvc> free space after installing ubuntu I mean
<BloodElf> Hello
<msvc> whatever the space all the ubuntu stuff takes up
<SWitchArmageddon> Hii BloodElf
<BloodElf> When I try to boot into Ubuntu's live CD it goes through loading the kernel
<msvc> then a tiny bit of space for c programs and mysql things
<msvc> actually not even mysql
<BloodElf> goes to the screen where its all [OK]
<bruenig> oh yeah ubuntu just keeps racking up kernels instead of removing old ones, so depending on how long you intend to keep this install, you might want to make it bigger
<msvc> just c programs
<bruenig> or delete them I guess
<joanki> tritium, i'm registered now
<BloodElf> But then when everything is loaded....the screen goes black and stays black.
<flexgrip> th0r: thats why i dont want to have a lot of setup or router stuff installed. Just static IP's and gutsy bridging or sharing the connection
<th0r> flexgrip this is a quick shot...but worth a try...sudo route add <xbox ip> wlan0
<Ashfire908> msvc: you want gui or no gui?
<msvc> is that an option in the install?
<Ashfire908> msvc: sorta
<flexgrip> th0r: can we go private for a second? not in a gay way
<th0r> flexgrip not registered...sorry
<flexgrip> ohh
<Ashfire908> msvc: did you already get the normal cd?
<jake4d1> Can anyone help me make windows bootdisks using ubuntu? I don't think ubuntu recognizes me floppy drive properly.
<flexgrip> that command doesnt even say anything about eth0 or eth0 to wlan0 or anything. how will it know
<mzuverink> I screwed p and accidentally install Win Xp to my d drive not my C drive.  I have heard that you have to have the dumber of the OSes on the first disk, making linux.. on the additional disks. is this true of only LiLo or of Grup as wll?
<mzuverink> *grub
<th0r> flexgrip anything coming in on wlan0 will go out the default route unless there is another route...so the default is already set up. All you need is a route TO the xbox
<zenrium> mzu: I installed xp on the last partition.. it named my windows C drive as F drive.. I can live with that tho
<th0r> flexgrip course...I've been wrong before <smile>
<astro76> mzuverink, it is true of either only if you want to avoid fixing them afterwards
<zenrium> mzu: vista apparently could do better and name it C
<astro76> !fixgrub | mzuverink
<ubotu> mzuverink: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aslan> hello, I have a dell m1530, I successfully installed ubuntu and updated to the latest nvidia drivers, the card is a 8600m GT with 256 Megs... when I boot, I do not see the splash, instead all I see is a black screen until GDM loads and I can login. Any ideas?
<flexgrip> th0r: Just to make sure... the setup is xbox -> eth0 -> wlan0 -> internet. Is that what you thought it was?
<th0r> flexgrip nope..had it backwards...so you need route add <xbox> eth0
<Colt7r> can someone help me?
<BloodElf> Hello, I tried to boot into a ubuntu liveCD and when I do it works on the screen with the [OK] but after that the screen goes black and nothing happens.  This happens in ubuntu and kubuntu in regular and gfx safe mode. Please help.
<flexgrip> ok... I thought something was wrong
<Ashfire908> msvc, hello?
<Colt7r> i did a rm -rf /, and all my files went down
<sayers> how do I send local mail
<mzuverink> zenrium, windows installed to the deive windows called D.. Darm IDE jumper budar on my part. Nothing is on c its just fat.  I want to install ubuntu there, so aside from having to fix grup it sholdwork?
<zenrium> ubuntu and the black screen of doom - coming to a theatre near you
<Ashfire908> Colt7r, ...
<bruenig> Colt7r, you are lying because that command doesn't work
<th0r> flexgrip been a while since I did this...but I think that route will remain after reboot...but again <smile>
<bruenig> Colt7r, --no-preserve-root is necessary or it won't execute
<BloodElf> Can comeone help me?
<flexgrip> th0r: sudo route add <xbox ip> eth0. Do I need to manually enter dns settings as well? Or is there a way that I can get the xbox to grab an ip through dhcp?
<soulrider> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jake4d1> Is there a way to write/read/do anything useful to my floppy disks(FAT) in ubuntu?
<Colt7r> aeaehaieuhauiae
<boselecta> i'm having some responsiveness problems that i wasn't experiencing before. the disk keeps thrashing, and the GNOME performance isn't so good (windows don't drag immediately, etc,)
<Ashfire908> bruenig, read the man. --no-preserve-root is by default on.
<th0r> flexgrip dns is already set up. You might be able to use dhcp, but would have to route the entire subnet to eth0 so it would take a little toying around.
<boselecta> i looked in top and see: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   157488k cached
<bruenig> --preserve-root   do not remove `/' (default)
<BloodElf> noone can anser?
<zenrium> mzuverink: ya should do if you dont touch the D paritition when installing ubuntu.  seeing as your installing ubuntu after XP grub should pick that up and let you dual boot but if it doesnt then you will need to fix it... also you need to worry about a swap partition somewhere :(
<boselecta> which seems weird to me. why is it showing 0k swap?
<Ashfire908> bruenig, huh?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, that is what mine says
<Ashfire908> bruenig, mine says the oppisite.
<flexgrip> th0r: so sudo route add <xbox ip> eth0. Do I need to set the gateway and dns on the xbox to the ip of eth0?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, --preserve-root is default
<BloodElf> Hello, I tried to boot into a ubuntu liveCD and when I do it works on the screen with the [OK] but after that the screen goes black and nothing happens.  This happens in ubuntu and kubuntu in regular and gfx safe mode. Please help.
<bruenig> Ashfire908, hmm, different versions perhaps?
<mzuverink> Cool beans to all with the installdual boot issue!
<Ashfire908> bruenig, idk.
<th0r> flexgrip not sure about xbox...don't know how smart or dumb it is.
<bruenig> I have 6.9
<mzuverink> thanks for you help
<flexgrip> ok I will try and be back in a bit
<zenrium> bloodelf : tried it on another machine?? what h/w do you have?
<th0r> flexgrip you should probably set the default route for the xbox to your eth0 ip
<BloodElf> This happens in both AMD and i386 disc
<flexgrip> ok
<BloodElf> zenrium, im away from home...no other machine
<BloodElf> this happens with EVERY disc I try
<BloodElf> no matter what ubuntu im trying to load
<Colt7r> Aga_Romeu_Pinto agarra o meu
<th0r> flexgrip this is the sort of exercise that is a lot of fun because the commands aren't real complex...but it usually takes a few tries to get it all right
<Aga_Romeu_Pinto> kkkkkk
<BloodElf> but I can boot into other OS's like Gentoo.
<BloodElf> :/
<zenrium> bloodelf : v odd.
<flatline-kun> BloodElf - What are the specs on the computer?
<BloodElf> Let me pastebin it
<Colt7r> thanks for help
<Ashfire908> what?
<boselecta> am i the only one with an occasionallly thrashing disk all of a sudden?
<BloodElf> http://pastebin.ca/838188
<BloodElf> Specs
<Ashfire908> boselecta, could be updatedb running.
<Dr_willis> boselecta,  once a day the locate database updates.
<zenrium> boselecta: oh occasional? there are cronned jobs that do things like catalog the disk for commands like locate
<boselecta> at 10:30pm?
<Dr_willis> then ya got the log cleaning/archiving.
<nickrud> boselecta, next time it happens, run system monitor, see what's running
<msvc> Ashfire908: I have Ubuntu Desktop
<msvc> the CD
<zenrium> blood shouldnt be anything wrong with that . nothing stands out and slaps me in the face
<msvc> you can't tell it to include programming tools when you install can you?
<Ashfire908> msvc alternate or normal
<msvc> what
<boselecta> i keep seeing haldaemon creeping up
<msvc> ?
<Ashfire908> msvc you can do that after you install
<nickrud> msvc, no the install is fixed, no options to speak of
<ksool> How else can I kill/debug a process that's not responding to kill -9, etc. without a reboot?
<Ashfire908> msvc: do you want a gui or a bare bones?
<msvc> um
<msvc> bare bones is annoying
<flatline-kun> BloodElf: This is a laptop?
<msvc> you can only do one task at a time
<nickrud> ksool, get the big hammer, kill -15
<Ashfire908> msvc, have you used ubuntu or any other linux before
<boselecta> also ata/0 whatever that is
<nickrud> ksool, doh.
<chupaaaa> ifireball
<nickrud> ksool, if you can, kill it's parent
<msvc> I used to use red hat ages ago
<zenrium>  my deepest sympathies
<flatline-kun> BloodElf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552989&highlight=LiveCD+Hewlett+Packard
<ksool> nickrud, still nothing.
<Ashfire908> msvc well eh just install
<boselecta> OK scsi_eh_0, hald, hald_add_on_storage and ata/0 keep running
<flatline-kun> BloodElf: That should help
<nickrud> ksool, the parent thing, not the brain fart -15?
<msvc> if I want to install anything other than the standard install, I need another CD right?
<ksool> nickrud, Is there any straightforward way to see it's parent?
<nickrud> ksool, there's a way with ps that escapes me, you can install pstree it makes it simple
<Ashfire908> msvc, after you install the system, and restart, do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to get the compiler.
<boselecta> is it normal to have swap showing as 0k total, used, and free, but with a non-zero quantity cached?
<jga> what is the best cli webcam app?
<Dr_willis> msvc,  thers several packages on the cd's that may not be installed by default.. Then of course theres all the updates that are not on the cd.  Ubuntu is best with a network connection
<[deXter]> Does anyone know how to configure wmsm?
<snugg> msvc: online update and downloading needed packages after you have done your initial install
<Ashfire908> msvc if you want a command line only or some special features in the installer you will need the alternate
<ksool> nickrud, ps -ejH has it.
<ksool> nickrud, but it doesn't seem like they have any parents. I think the problem may be that I killed their parents.
<Shpook> Anyone know how to get ALSA to recognize the sound card? lspci shows it, but aplay -l says "aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found..."
<flexgrip> th0r: no go.
<msvc> ok, so if I install ubuntu on a partition, and after I install there is no space left on that partition (exactly fits) how many GB is that exactly?
<Ashfire908> msvc: i don't know.
<snugg> msvc: why does thaat matter much?
<nickrud> ksool, I've had defunct things, and removing the parent removed the defunct one. Some apps sit right under init, and killing init is the only way
<Shpook> msvc: not sure...roughly between 1 and 2 gigs?
<Dr_willis> The reccomended size for the partitions - depends on what you want to do also.
<th0r> flexgrip do you have any idea where it fails? If you can start a ping from the xbox you can use 'watch ifconfig' in ubuntu to see the incoming and outgoing packet counts increase
<msvc> Dr_willis: I know, I only want to do C programming
<MELIANTE> meliante is here
<Dr_willis> msvc,  also you want 2 partitions.. the / partition. and the swap partition
<tarelerulz> I changed a setting in the power managment and the  screen brightness  to like 100 precent and the screen is black and I can see the setting  so I can change it . I really don't know what to do . I don't know what files govern it? help
<MELIANTE> wtf
<Ashfire908> msvc: 2.1 GB is the recommend (or required, idk) minumum space for a ubuntu install
<Dr_willis> msvc,  id say at least 3-4 gb - depending on what you are doing.. it really SUCKS when you run out of space
<Dr_willis> msvc,  of course you could always just use vmware/virtual box and run ubuntu in that to 'play with'
<th0r> msvc I am using 6.5 out of the 15 I set aside for suse
<zenrium> oh man I'm sure that microwave popcorn just gave me 3 days worth of daily intake of salt... I need a drink!
<MELIANTE> BUSH SUX
<nickrud> !ops | MELIANTE
<ubotu> MELIANTE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Dr_willis> MELIANTE,  People who say things sux, sux. :)
<TigranG> Dr_willis: honostly, not when it comes to that president ;)
<Dr_willis> Oh - i though he said BASH sucks.. :)
<TigranG> haha
<MenZa> Hahaha
<nixternal> haha, so did I
<nickrud> rlfol
<tarelerulz> I mean the sceen is 100 % black so I can't see the setting so I can change it back .  It is under system , screensaver and power managment .  I am lost any help
<Shpook> lol
<Dr_willis> nixternal,  :)
<flexgrip> th0r: I think I am missing something. I mean, that command that you gave me. Does it take traffic from eth0 and send it through wlan0?
<chupaaaa> BASH SUX! USE KORN
<Shpook> nickrud: What does ops do, send to ignore?
<Dr_willis> Vote for Vi!
<nickrud> Shpook, calls in reinforcements
<TigranG> lmao
<msvc> Dr_willis: but I can use parted to shrink my NTFS and expand my ext3 partition
<msvc> so I want to start with a small ext3 partition
<ethana3> can the installer do that?
<ethana3> shrink ntfs?
<ethana3> ubiquity?
<th0r> flexgrip no...anything that comes in to ubuntu is examined for destination ip. So packets coming in on wlan0 and eth0 have the same route information...the question is not how it comes in...but where it goes once it gets there.
<Shpook> nickrud: Oh...that makes sense...like one of the channel "ops." How clever am I. lol thanks.
<Dr_willis> msvc,  use parted to shrink the ntfs. leaving a section of the HD unallocated..let thubuntu installer then partition that unallocated space. Is wha ti do
<chupaaaa> BASH SUX! USE KORN
<TigranG> greater than 3 and less 5 gb for ubuntu installtion with only c programming should be fine
<th0r> flexgrip so anything coming in from the xbox is routed like packets generated there in ubuntu...most everything will go out on wlan0
<tritium> chupaaaa: please stop
<flexgrip> ok
<ethana3> what can I do to keep pidgin up to date automatically?
<th0r> flexgrip  but anything that shows up addressed to the xbox will go out on eth0...and only things addressed to the xbox
<ethana3> is anyone running an apt-server for it?
<flexgrip> th0r: Does my eth0 connection need to have the ip of wlan0 as its gateway?
<boselecta> could somebody please tell me whether it is normal for top to report 0k swap?
<Shpook> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ethana3> if you don't have swap
<ethana3> then you don't have it
<ethana3> it's a partition
<[deXter]> Does anyone know how to configure wmsm ?
<Shpook> Thank you ubotu.
<th0r> flexgrip your ubuntu needs a gateway...the same gateway applies to both eth0 and wlan0
<Ashfire908> boselecta, zero used, available or total?
<boselecta> all except i have non-zero cached
<th0r> flexgrip again, it is strictly a question of where the packets go OUT...they will come in regardless of the routing
<netlarlinux> can anyone help with speaker problem?
<ethana3> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<th0r> flexgrip you can see the entire routing table with the command 'route -n'
<TigranG> netlarlinux be more specific too when you ask questions here
<flexgrip> th0r: well right now, it has one im assuming since im on the internet talking to you. wlan0 gets an ip from dhcp. eth0 is connected straight to my xbox. eth0 is 192.168.1.10 mask is 255.255.255.0 and no gateway. xbox is 192.168.1.66 with the gateway and dns set to 192.168.1.10 (the ip of eth0). It cant connect setup like this. Even after route add xboxip eth0
<hello_> Hello :) I think I made a bit of a mistake: I accidently removed the tray on the panel that has the icons for open programs (like pidgin)...how do I get it back?
<th0r> flexgrip from ubuntu can you ping 192.168.1.66?
<boselecta> Ashfire908: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   168628k cached
<netlarlinux> I am having trouble with the balance on my speakers, only on one speaker
<netlarlinux> I cannot find anywhere where you can adjust the balance for the volume
<arm9_linux> hello everyone
<flexgrip> nope. is that because it is trying to ping through wlan0 and the xbox is connected to eth0?
<nickrud> hello_, add the notification area back to the panel
<flatline-kun> hello_:  right click on a blank spot on your panel then drag the notification area to the panel.
<netlarlinux> It is not in the Mixer settings that I can see
<arm9_linux> does anyone run the lfslivecd on virtual box?
<hello_> Ah, yes, that worked. Thank you!
<th0r> flexgrip not if you have the route correct. if you try 'route -n' you should see a route for the destination .66 going out on eth0
<nickrud> arm9_linux, linux from scratch live cd? isn't that an oxymoron?
<TigranG> nickrud: beat me to it, i just forgot what the name was to add from panel
<th0r> flexgrip pastebin the output from route -n
<flexgrip> th0r: 192.168.1.66    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0
<nickrud> TigranG, yah, but flatline-kun gave the best help :)
<arm9_linux> nickrun,yes . linux from scratch
<flexgrip> th0r: 0.0.0.0 is what it says for gateway
<snugg> flexgrip: both sides have to have a route toward each other
<th0r> flexgrip that looks correct...but I don't even know if xbox will respond to ping <smile>
<rorisc> .. is ther a way to install ubuntu while at the same time running linux?
<arm9_linux> for vbox si light and faster
<TigranG> nickrud: meh, he just fluffed up the instructions ;)
<netlarlinux> Only the right speaker has any sound coming out of it, both speakers work on the MS box that I have
<Ashfire908> boselecta, i don't think it should be 0kb...
<Ashfire908> boselecta, try "sudo swapon -a
<Ashfire908> *"
<boselecta> OK how do i look at my partition table?
<arm9_linux> fdisk -l
<snugg> rorisc: what do you mean, you are installing it on a machine and what?
<Ashfire908> boselecta, no, just run "sudo swapon -a"
<flexgrip> So does the xbox need to have its gateway set to the ip of eth0?
<th0r> flexgrip snugg is right...but I don't know how you would define a route in an xbox
<TigranG> netlarlinux: check the balance?
<m1k3__> I need help, when ever wine configures it's self it makes my pc freeze (No response from mouse or keyboard) any suggestions?
<netlarlinux> I do not see where in Ubuntu I can check the balance TigranG
<snugg> flexgrip: thats correct, how you set that in your xbox, i dont know
<rorisc> snugg, something like a virtual image (as in vmware) but that I can boot into when it's done
<boselecta> i'm getting "cannot canonicalize" and "cannot stat" errors
<TigranG> netlarlinux: top right (by default) volume control
<snugg> rorisc: you can be running your ubuntu and have vmware running on it, then another os is installing or running off of the vmware
<flexgrip> snugg: that is the way its set. I have the xbox's gateway set to that of eth0.
<TigranG> netlarlinux: or Alt+f2 and type gnome-volume-control
<th0r> flexgrip snugg the xbox should create packets addressed to whoever, and routed via the gateway that is defined as 192.168.1.10. At .10 the packets will be analyzed and routed via the routing table....so it should all work
<Ashfire908> boselecta, idk if this has any effect on this but wern't you just trying to kill hal and other hardware processes?
<netlarlinux> Ok I see the volume control
<Beererde_> why does apt-get ALWAYS remove googleearth when i remove ia32-libs???
<boselecta> no i wasn't messing with killing. i just was seeing them turn on and off in top.
<rorisc> snugg, yes I see what you mean; but once the guest OS is up and running on vmware, can I take it live, and boot right into it?
<flatline-kun> Is anyone else having problems updating WINE?
<flexgrip> thor: wait a second. I am setting the ip of eth0 in the network manager. how do i tell if it actually set it?
<boselecta> it looks like swapon is looking for a uuid that doesn't exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<[deXter]> Doesn't *anyone* here know anything about wmsm?
<th0r> flexgrip can you ping from the xbox?
<daurnimator> hey al
<TigranG> Beererde: Does it depend on it to run, maybe
<snugg> flexgrip: its okay for the xbox to have the eth0 of ubuntu to be its gateway or 0.0.0.0 since there are only two of them on that subnet
<daurnimator> *all
<wweasel> Mouse trouble: the thumb button on my mouse opens a panel, really annoying considering i use it when browsing. could someone help me figure out why/how to stop it?
<daurnimator> I updated my kernel, but its overwritten my menu.lst
<daurnimator> and now I can't boot
<daurnimator> does it make a backup?
<Beererde_> TigranG: yes, but this is annoying. something is wrong with my 32 bit libs, yesterday, googleearth did not run, i reinstalled it, but now firefox does not run and vice versa
<m1k3__> flatline-kun, Yes, I have problems with wine it freezes my pc when it configures it's self
<th0r> daurnimator if it does it will be in /boot/grub
<TigranG> duarminator: you need to use your live cd and run grub
<flexgrip> th0r: no the xbox doesnt have ping feature. but it has a network tester that just says where it fails and it fails at the ip address step. even though it has one
<TigranG> Beererde_: Dunno
<daurnimator> the problem is that it gets it's drives mixed up
<th0r> flexgrip are you sure the xbox will work with a static ip?
<snugg> daurnimator: how did you verify that the kernel was overwritten by menu.lst?
<Beererde_> TigranG: can i reinstall a package without removing it? just dload it again and copy it over?
<boselecta> Ashfire908:  it looks like swapon is looking for a uuid that doesn't exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<daurnimator> and I can't remember what they were before (when I changed them last time)
<Ashfire908> boselecta, then fix it :)
<flexgrip> th0r: yeah i have done it before.
<arooni> does anyone have any experience getting bluetooth headphones to work with gutsy?  any ideas on how to do it?  (pls dont refer me to the wiki how to get bluetooth working ... cuz i read it and it doesnt work)
<th0r> flexgrip I am pretty sure of the routing...suspect the problem is in the xbox...something there we are missing
<daurnimator> snugg: other way around, a kernel upgrade replaces all the grub files
<crushin_> !bluetooth
<flatline-kun> m1k3: Sorry...I didn't mean using WINE...I mean actually upgrading through Synaptic. I can't seem to connect to wine.budgetdeicated.com.
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<TigranG> Beererde_: Not sure.
<wweasel> haha, crushin, he said no wiki :P
<flexgrip> how do i manually set an ip to eth0 from the command line?
<flexgrip> or check to see what its set at
<phantomcircuit> I cant seem to install ubuntu on a low end laptop
<Ashfire908> flexgrip, ifconfig
<wweasel> flexgrip: ifconfig
<snugg> daurnimator: the entry on menu.lst just need to be upgraded to have an entry to point to the new kernel
<th0r> flexgrip ifconfig eth0 <ipaddress>
<ac7ss> flexgrip: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<crushin_> ubuntu forum is wiki ?
<TigranG> daurminator: see if theres a menu.lst~ file, if you use gedit
<phantomcircuit> the live cd installer is so slow that when it tries to ask for the language it just hangs indefinitely
<Ashfire908> Crusher, no
<m1k3__> phantomcircuit, why not try xubuntu?
<daurnimator> TigranG: there is, but its the same as the one without the ~
<TigranG> oh
<th0r> flexgrip what is the address of wlan0?
<daurnimator> ps, I'm currently (dual) booted into windows on the comp
<zcat[1]> flexgrip: alternatively, edit /etc/network//interfaces if you want a permanent config...
<wweasel> phantomcircuit: what are the specs of the computer you're trying to run it on?
<flatline-kun> Beererde_ : apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<TigranG> daurnimator: Why don't you manually set the partitions for it.
<daurnimator> I can change it from here, but to test I have to reboot
<ac7ss> Flexgrip: are you using a router or a 'flipped' cable
<daurnimator> TigranG: I did last time..... but it took me about an hour going through all my partitions till I found the correct one
<wweasel> phantomcircuit: The Live CD might require too much of your computer. Options: Xubuntu, or using the Alternate install cd (not a live cd environment)
<teknoprep> why do ppl still dual boot with the avaiilability of free virtualization software
<snugg> zcat[1]: before flexgrip can do that, he is testing his connectivity between his ubuntu and xbox
<daurnimator> I stupidly didn't write it down
<TigranG> daurnimator: how many do you have o.O
<Beererde_> flatline-kun: thx very much!
<th0r> ac7ss he has an xbox on connected to eth0 and wants to route out wlan0
<daurnimator> 7 drives
<TigranG> haha
<daurnimator> most with 2 partitions
<teknoprep> i prefer never to turn my computer off... even if its a laptop i still run in 24.7 or i would only hibernate it
<phantomcircuit> wweasel: it's a 1.2ghz 512mb ram with integrated video
<bazhang> phantomcircuit: the minimal installer might do the trick as well see !minimal for more info
<ikon> how can i see if i am already uploading something from ubuntu?
<daurnimator> and I have to go through them all with a diff hdd set as defaulth
<TigranG> daurnimator: well what drive is it installed on, then you just have 2 partitions to test
<ac7ss> He is using a 'flipped' network cable, right?
<TigranG> daurnimator: can't you do fdisk -l
<teknoprep> ikon ?
<phantomcircuit> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daurnimator> TigranG: not on windows?
<th0r> ac7ss oh...not sure. Aren't most cards autodetect nowadays?
<snugg> ac7ss: its called cross over cable..
<TigranG> daurnimator: oh right
<ikon> teknoprep
<rorisc> teknoprep, what free virtualization software you talking about?
<phantomcircuit> !Alternate CD
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<il12_> ok. I have a question. Can anyone walk me through setting up my dialup-modem and the connection for it?
<TigranG> daurnimator: If you run the live cd, it will find it for you.
<wweasel> phantomcircuit: You're better off with the Alternate CD which I recommended than the Minimal CD.
<mytruehero> Hello everyone. I'm not entirely sure what open proxies are, but I got a menacing email saying that my Ubuntu server was blacklisted, and that I should check for open proxies on my system. I tried googling, but couldn't find anything that I could understand. Could someone possibly help me check my system for open proxies, and close them down if any are found?
<teknoprep> rorisc, qemu vmware-server vserver xen
<boselecta> Ashfire908: done. thanks for your help.
<crushin_>  phantomcircuit  there is also fluxbuntu ... very minimal distro
<Ashfire908> boselecta, k
<wweasel> crushin_: flexbuntu is way more minimal than he has to go.
<teknoprep> fluxbuntu will run on anything
<daurnimator> TigranG: no it won't :P I have an extra IDE controller, which screws it all up, also, when I change the boot order, it goes out of wack too
<ac7ss> thank you (I couldn't remember the name)
<TigranG> daurnimator: ! ..
<teknoprep> fluxbuntu will run on a damn 486 33mhz with 32megs of ram
<TigranG> daurnimator: good luck
<phantomcircuit> im pretty sure the laptop can run it once instlaled the cd drive is very slow and i think it is constantly swapping out code into memory as it uses all available up
<flexgrip> th0r/snugg: Ok, I got it passed the ip address step. but the xbox is now failing on contacting the dns
<ikon> teknoprep
<teknoprep> ikon,
<th0r> flexgrip ok....in a terminal 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and get the dns addresses...then put them in the xbox
<wweasel> il12_: It's going to be hard to find someone here to help you with your dialup modem. I'd advise you check out the ubuntu community wiki
<TigranG> daurnimator: can you run fdisk from livecd?
<ikon> teknoprep: how can i see if i am already uploading something from ubuntu?
<snugg> flexgrip: is ubuntu providing the dns  services?
<teknoprep> flexgrip, echo "YOU.IP.ADDY.of.YOUR.dns.server" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<flexgrip> snugg: no my router is
<tritium> ikon: you mean downloading?
<flexgrip> I can get the real dns server address from my router
<snugg> th0r: thats on the ubuntu side, he needs it on the xbox side
<teknoprep> ikon, uploading from where?
<ikon> tritium: no
<daurnimator> TigranG: yes, but results are different to when in a real install
<TigranG> daurnimator: aH
<ikon> from my ubuntu teknoprp
<snugg> flexgrip: but your ubuntu is in-between your router and xbox right?
<flexgrip> yes
<tritium> ikon: typically, you don't upload to ubuntu.com
<wweasel> il12_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<TigranG> teknoprep: you mean to where lol
<th0r> snugg he should be able to use the same nameservers on both sides...ubuntu will just forward the packets on
<teknoprep> flexgrip, actually you need to do this ...  echo "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : Try http://www.richard.zonnet.nl/cgi-bin/nph-proxycheck
<il12_> wweasel: alright, then. Thank you. I bought an Ubuntu book, even though it's for Feisty, but I figured that at least most things would be similar, just with some updated versions.
<il12_> wweasel: tyvm2
<il12_> !!*
<teknoprep> TigranG, no i mean from what program
<TigranG> oh
<TigranG> k
<th0r> teknoprep I think that will screw a working resolv.conf
<TigranG> :)
<ikon> tritium: i am uploading a file to a webpage
<wweasel> il12_: Is it a hardware modem or a winmodem?
<ikon> from my pc
<flexgrip> do i just need to know my dns servers real ip? because i can just get it from my router.
<teknoprep> th0r, no it will just add a new line to the resolv.conf
<reportingsjr> How do I make files like batch files for terminal? I'm getting tired of cding to certain directories and just want to run a file to do it.
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: I found that site, but I'm unfortunately not on the machine I need to test. My Ubuntu server is a VPS which I only have console access to.
<il12_> wweasel: it's an internal modem on this laptop.
<snugg> th0r: not easily if one side is on different subnet
<teknoprep> th0r, with his new nameserver
<phantomcircuit> well it's weird because i cant do things using the live cd that would seem to require a very large amount of RAM but when i try to install it fails
<phantomcircuit> ?
<teknoprep> th0r, if you only did one >
<TigranG> reportingsjr: make scripts with bash
<teknoprep> th0r, then it would overwrite the file
<flexgrip> echo "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" >> /etc/resolv.conf - is xxx.xxx. the real ip of my dns server? or what do i put there?
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : can you use links2?
<teknoprep> flexgrip, yes
<flexgrip> ok
<th0r> teknoprep that ip is already in resolv.conf.
<flexgrip> one second. i will try it and be back
<Lagginator> what's the command to delete a file?
<Shpook> Alright, I just tried re-installing the ALSA drivers, that didn't work. Now I'm gonna try and get the specific driver my my audio, and pray that it works. After this, I'm fresh out of ideas.
<teknoprep> th0r, is it?
<th0r> teknoprep resolv.conf on ubuntu works....he needs to get that ip into the xbox
<ikon> teknoprep: how can i see if i am already uploading something from my pc with ubuntu to a webpage? there is no progress bar, so, i need a command to know
<th0r> teknoprep the problem is in getting the xbox to work through ubuntu
<ac7ss> reportingsjr: you could make aliases in your .bashrc file
<teknoprep> th0r, getting the xbox working with ubuntu how?
<wweasel> il12_: Ok, well I must warn you that, regrettably modem support is quite poor under Linux.  Some modems simply will not work. Many you can get to work, but the process is somewhat difficult, I suppose especially so if you're new to Linux.
<teknoprep> th0r, what does he want to do with it?
<th0r> teknoprep he is trying to route the xbox (eth0) through ubuntu and out on wlan0 to the internet
<teknoprep> ikon, just wait... ?
<bmack> can someone help me find a driver that works for ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT : everytime i enable ati accelerated graphics driver in restricted drivers it wont let me boot back up when everything starts up it gives me a powernowd error
<flexgrip> teknoprep: xbox -> eth0 -> wlan0 -> internet
<teknoprep> ikon, you could try ntop
<reportingsjr> ac7ss: Thanks!
<ikon> teknoprep: no
<flexgrip> ubuntu inbetween eth0 and wlan0
<reportingsjr> ac7ss: Where is that file?
<ikon> teknoprep: ok
<th0r> teknoprep ubuntu is working, it is the xbox and the routing he is working on
<teknoprep> ikon, ntop can map out ports and ip addys or traffic inbound and outbound to all network cards
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: I've never used it before... I installed it, let me see if I can make it work!
<teknoprep> th0r, what routing
<teknoprep> th0r, is his ubuntu server the firewall also ?
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : 'links2 http://www.richard.zonnet.nl/cgi-bin/nph-proxycheck'
<th0r> flexgrip that dns address needs to go into the xbox...just take the address from /etc/resolv.conf and copy it to the xbox
<zenrium> shpook:  there is a fix on this page in regards to aumix you might like to try if your all out of options - http://graynoise.konfuzo.net/poots.php
<ikon> how works ntop ?
<teknoprep> ikon, apt-get install ntop
<ac7ss> .bashrc is in your ~ directory...
<teknoprep> ikon, man ntop
<TigranG> lol poots, smt bad in another language
<wweasel> Could anyone give me some help with my mouse and, presumably, xorg.conf? My thumbbutton opens up a panel, very annoyingly, and I can't figure how I would get it not to.
<teknoprep> wweasel, if you are using ubuntu with gnome... look at your mouse options
<teknoprep> wweasel, under system
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: It found no open proxies. I should be relieved, but I'd feel better if I could figure out why I tripped the spam list's filter and lock it down. Hmm.
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : Where was the email from?
<pablocpg> hello, somebody can help me, i have a really trouble, i am new to ubuntu, the issue, is that right now i have installed ubuntu 7.10, but when i restart my laptop it doesn't shows anything until it reach the login screen
<teknoprep> you know whats amusing.. is that vista can't run on an ati 7500 but comiz can... with better looking eyecandy then vista will ever give
<th0r> wweasel http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-506409.html
<wweasel> teknoprep: You mean System > Preferences > Mouse? That is a minimal control panel. Certainly doesn't control the mouse buttons' behaviour.
<pablocpg> other trouble that i have is don't have sound
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: http://cbl.abuseat.org/faq.html
<phantomcircuit> i seem to be bleeding
<flexgrip> th0r: ok resolve.conf gave me 192.168.1.1
<pablocpg> i guess is because my laptop is a toshiba satellite l35 sp1011, somebody knows about my problem?
<TigranG> your router
<flexgrip> th0r: so i put that in the xbox360 and it didnt work. then i got the real dns ip from my router and that didnt work either
<teknoprep> wweasel, i would ask the guys in #gnome .. they can help you with that better then here
<teknoprep> flexgrip, what are you trying to do?
<snugg> flexgrip: it will not work because they are in different subnets, the dns server in your router is not getting the correct request from xbox
<wweasel> teknoprep: It has nothing to do with Gnome, AFAIK. Mouse buttons are controlled by the Xserver, not the window manager really.
<teknoprep> flexgrip, i can point you in the right direction
<flexgrip> ok
<flexgrip> here is the map of what im doing
<teknoprep> wweasel, then change the mouse button using xorg.conf
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : Are you running an SMTP server?
<th0r> flexgrip you might have a problem using the same network on both wlan0 and eth0....need to tell the router to forward 192.168.1.66 to 192.168.1.10...and I don't think that can be done
<teknoprep> wweasel, to do that you would join #xorg
<aLeSD> hi all
<ikon> teknoprep: what command i should use?
<phantomcircuit> !Alternate CD
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<wweasel> teknoprep: This is the best support channel for my problem to my knowledge.
<teknoprep> ikon, to do what?
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: you could use xev to check your mappings and then search gconf-editor to see if some app is picking up on that (I am assuming you already checked xorg.conf)
<aLeSD> how can I set the virtual console resolution to 1280x800x8 ?
<zcat[1]> flexgrip: typically your router will act as a DNS proxy and by default, provides it's own address as DNS when it answers a DHCP request..
<th0r> wweasel, that link I sent has an example of a five button mouse and settings in xorg.conf
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: just a thought
<ikon> teknoprep: to see uploadings from my pc
<teknoprep> wweasel, actually i would suggest www.google.com
<aLeSD> I mean what I have to add in grub conf file ?
<adamonline46> Does anyone have any idea why I have to be root in order to view MSHOME from Ubuntu?
<teknoprep> ikon, you have to ready
<chraso> hello chennal
<ikon> teknoprep: i dont understand
<teknoprep> i have to leave this channel now.. general lack of intelegence
<teknoprep> and i am drunk
<teknoprep> later all
<chraso> i would like to know if ubuntu with compiz will work with my sysconfig?
<flexgrip> teknoprep:   xbox360 --> eth0 ---ubuntu---> wlan0 ---> router/internet
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: I use the machine as a webserver and I installed sendmail which one of my sites uses to send messages from a contact form to my email address. Besides that, I didn't set up anything that involves email.
<pablocpg> somebody can help me?
<th0r> aLeSD give me a sec
<chraso> its amd athlon 64, msi mobo with ati radeon xpress 200 and 1gb ram
<crushin_> pablocpg, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392350&highlight=toshiba  << solution
<aLeSD> I was thinking in vga=0x360
<aLeSD> th0r: thanks
<snugg> flexgrip: what subnet is xbox and what subnet is wlan0 at?
<aLeSD> the catalist 7.2 works
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : You got blacklisted because you have an open relay on your smtp server. This means that ANYONE can connect to your server and send e-mail from it anonymously.
<aLeSD> in the end
<ikon> how can i use ntop to see my uploadings?
<th0r> aLeSD all I have is 1280x800....set vga=0x361
<flexgrip> xbox 192.168.1.66 - wlan0 192.168.1.109
<crushin_> ntop shows all network traffic ala top
<wweasel> Hold on guys, I'm getting a screenshot of the problem with my mouse.
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: How can you tell? And how can I close it down?
<th0r> aLeSD but I don't think that is 8 bpp
<aLeSD> th0r: thanks
<xtknight> any idea when i extract an ISO why the filenames end up being ";1" at the end?
<ikon> how can i use ntop to see my uploadings?crushing: i dont understand you
<crushin_> ikon sudo apt-get install ntop
<TigranG> Anyway to get my built-in sd card reader on a laptop to work? I put in a sd card and nt is mounted
<ikon> its already installed
<snugg> flexgrip: that will not work unless you have setup the ubuntu to do something special, i forget what it is called,
<nickrud> th0r, where'd you pick up that vga for 1280x800, I've been searching ...
<ikon> now what crushin_ ?
<crushin_> ikon open a terminal and type "ntop
<crushin_> no '
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : go here and type in your server's IP - http://www.spamhelp.org/shopenrelay/
<snugg> flexgrip: i suggest putting the xbox into like 192.168.200.x and leave the wlan0 at that 192.168.1.x
<th0r> nickrud I cheated...suse 10.3 set it at install
<flexgrip> snugg: basically im trying to share my internet connection on wlan0 to my xbox on eth0
<ikon> that not works crushin_
<flexgrip> snugg: should i set eth0 to that subnet as well?
<snugg> flexgrip: i know you want to share, just do it differently thats all
<aslan> hello, I have a dell m1530, I successfully installed ubuntu and updated to the latest nvidia drivers, the card is a 8600m GT with 256 Megs... when I boot, I do not see the splash, instead all I see is a black screen until GDM loads and I can login. Any ideas?
<wweasel> teknoprep, th0r, ushimitsudoki: http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/2271/mouseproblemji3.png   - this panel opens. I figure it can be fixed in xorg.conf, but I'm not sure why it's happening in the first place.
<crushin_> what distro ?
<nickrud> th0r, that's not cheating, that's creative appropriation. Thanks
<ikon> ubuntu
<snugg> flexgrip: off course being eth0 is in same subnet as the xbox
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: It says: "Could not connect to (ip) on port 25"
<flexgrip> k brb
<crushin_> ikon version ?
<ikon> 7,10
<ikon> 7.10 *
<TigranG> wweasel: its a 5 button mouse?
<crushin_> 1 sec ikon
<crushin_> imma install
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : try port 465
<wweasel> TigranG: gah, i can never figure out how many buttons are on a mouse in linux. Scroll Up and Scroll down are considered 2 buttons, scrolls sides aren't...
<emosamurai> How do I load a new window manager into my installation?
<tritium> crushin_: that's meaningless
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Same result.
<TigranG> wweasel: left click, right click, back/forward?
<aslan> emosamurai: could you be more specific?
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: when you click anywhere? That menu should show on a right click on a title bar I think
<emosamurai> I want Enlightenment, but I can't find it on Synaptic. This is so noob, I know.
<aslan> ae you trying to install kde or what?
<aslan> ah ok
<TigranG> wweasel: is it the back/forward button that opens up that menu
<aslan> e17?
<wweasel> ushimitsudoki: Yep!
<xtknight> well i just decided to mount the iso with loopback device and use "cp *" instead of extract here.  cp gives proper filenames
<emosamurai> Oh, wait. Packaged search. Thanks, Aslan.
<wweasel> ushimitsudoki, TigranG: The forward button opens it when I click anywhere.
<crushin_> ikon works for me
<ikon> ok, i am there now
<chupaaaa> ohhhhhhhhhh my god
<TigranG> wweasel: what mouse is it, logitech?
<ikon> that works
<chupaaaa> aaaaaaaaaaaai
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: I ran nmap on my ip, and the only ports open were 22, 80, two ports that I have web servers listening on, and 5060 (which is the only one I don't recognize)
<chupaaaa> masturbation
<crushin_>  ikon .gr8
<th0r> xtknight you should look at fuseiso for mounting an iso
<chupaaaa> ooh ooh ooh ooh uhh uhh uhh
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: first step is identy the button, use xev and see what button is being signaled
<SpamInaCan> Hi Ya
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : 5060 is a VOIP port
<wweasel> TigranG: It has standard 3 buttons, scroll goes in 4 directions, has 2 browser back/forward thumb buttons + 3 useless tiny buttons for zoom or wtvr. Logitech MX600 mouse.
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Yeah, that's what I saw when I googled... not sure why it's open, though.
<aslan> wweasel: have you tried btnx ?
<TigranG> wweasel: Yea I've seen a tutorial that adds to xorg.conf file for back/forward to work
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : What version of sendmail do you have installed?
<SpamInaCan> i only have a wifi connection (i have no access to the router it is locked up in my dads room.... so i cant mess with it :( lol) i have a bcm43xx card and i need to download everything on windows for the upgrade to ubuntu linux 7.10 so i need to know everything i need to download first in windows to get my wireless card working without internet
<ikon> now what crushin?
<wweasel> aslan, TigranG: I've used btnx to get back/forward to work properly. That's not my concern. Every time I use the forward button, it goes forward, but it also opens that damn panel :P
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: 1.8, it looks like
<aslan> wweasel: which panel?
<crushin_>  Ikon that should show youi any uploads and or downloads .
<aslan> wweasel: sorry I missed your question
<TigranG> aslan: right click drop down menu
<Task1> Sound Blasters isnt supported by linux?
<crushin_> task1 yes it is
<wweasel> ushimitsudoki: Ok, I'm trying to do that. The xev output is rather complex. It should tell me what button # it is, right?
<ikon> crushin_: it dont show anything
<vegpuff> what is the kernel version for ubuntu 5.04?
<ramrebol> hola a todos
<SpamInaCan> anyone going to tell me what i need to download first?
<silent_> vegpuff: whatever you make it
<wweasel> aslan: Whenever i use the forward thumbbutton in any window, this panel opens: http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/2271/mouseproblemji3.png
<flexgrip> snugg: ok i set eth0 and the xbox on a diff subnet. then told the xbox that the dns server was eth0 wlan0 my router and my real dns server ip and none of them worked.
<crushin_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : Here's a page about closing the sendmail relay.
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: look for the "ButtonPress" or "ButtonRelease" events ... the next to last parameter will show the button map number
<vegpuff> silent_: isn't the kernel version specific for a specific download of ubuntu?
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : Here's a page about closing the sendmail relay - http://www.uic.edu/depts/accc/ecomm/openrelay.html
<th0r> SpamInaCan you need to download the ubuntu 7.10 live cd, burn it to cd and install from there
<wweasel> ushimitsudoki: Button 3.
<snugg> flexgrip: you still need to run port forwarding in your ubuntu and perhaps even run dhcpd server plus NAT
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: i won't hurt to check all your buttons while you are in there for future reference, BTW
<flexgrip> snugg: anything in synaptic that can handle all of that?
<aLeSD_> vga=0x361 doesn't work
<th0r> SpamInaCan you should be able to get the wifi working from the live cd before you even install ubuntu.
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Hmm, perhaps I'm not really running version 1.8. How can I tell what version I have installed?
<snugg> flexgrip: the dhcp server is perhaps, the other two is handled by iptables thats already in ubuntu
<wweasel> ushimitsudoki: It gives interesing output between buttonpress and buttonrelease. Pastebinning it so you can look at it.
<Shpook> Well, ubotu helped me get my sound working with a link it provided, but it still wasn't coming through the speakers. Did you know that the "mic" input on the soundcard won't output sound? lol It's fixed now.
<TigranG> wweasel: the reason you get that menu is cause that button is mapped as button 3, if you edit the xorg.conf file it will be fixed. just my 2 cents
<TigranG> wweasel: thats how it was for me
<TigranG> wweasel: speaking from experience
<Kernel> i installed fluxbox and i logged in and i have no menu when i right click. ive been using fluxbox for a few years and this is the 1st time i dont have a menu. i also dont have the fluxbox menu generator on this system
<shadowh511> hello!
<TigranG> HI
<SpamInaCan> th0r i need to download the firmware file and bcm43xx-something before it will install :(
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: I agree with TigranG ... your mappings need to be changed I think
<adamonline46> From Ubuntu, I can access my network's samba shares as root, but not as a regular user... Any ideas, anyone?
<th0r> snugg the problem he will have is at the router. The router will forward anything on it's subnet (192.168.1.x) out on the wifi, but it won't know what to do with the 192.168.200.x for the xbox
<zcat[1]> how can anyone 'accidentally' run an open relay these days? by default sendmail is locked down tighter than a swiss back last time I checked, it takes effort to make it less secure..
<SpamInaCan> and on the live cd i have no internet :(
<zcat[1]> *bank
<ikon> what can i do crushin_?
<th0r> SpamInaCan not sure...don't have any experience with that. I thought the bcm43xx module was included with ubuntu...but might be wrong. The live cd would be the way to know.
<wweasel> ushimitsudoki, TigranG: I figured that would be the gist of it. That would be: Option "ButtonMappings "a b c d e", correct? How do I get that done properly?
<snugg> th0r: it would know once he has the NAT working and port_forwarding working
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : from the server, 'telnet localhost 25' will tell you which version you are running.
<shadowh511> SpanInaCan: I had a lot of issues on the live cd, but when i installed, they were fixed
<rkj> Can anybody help me with a problem configuring dual monitors?
<boselecta> i'm having very serious performance issues. it just took me 12 minutes to reboot and log in to a usable session
<zcat[1]> bcm43xx module is included, but not the firmware - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405219 has some info you might find useful..
<crushin_> ikon . if there is no traffic showing there I am stumped. what app are you using to uplod ?
<TigranG> wweasel: can't remember off the top of my head, but google will find it for you
<SpamInaCan> th0r it have the stuff to get it working..., but only if u have a hardline to get internet to download the needed stuff
<oddie> when is ubuntu 8 scheduled to come out?
<TigranG> wweasel: or you can try asking someone else here
<ushimitsudoki> wweasel: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox has guide, but i had to tweak the exact mapping for my mouse (Logitech G9)
<snugg> flexgrip: as root ennable port forwarding by   echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<shadowh511> 8.04 in coming out in april
<th0r> snugg a packet coming in from the net addressed to 192.168.200.x...would hit the router first, and the router doesn't have NAT
<boselecta> for one thing my messages log file is filling up with "Dec 29 23:14:58 localhost parport0: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... "
<wweasel> TigranG, ushimitsudoki: http://www.pastebin.ca/838217  - this is the output of xev when i depress the button
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Ah, ok. I'm actually running version 8.14.1
<crushin_> SpamInaCan,  do you have access to a thumb drive .or any external device?
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: if you're on irc right now, why not download the firmware, put it on a thumbdrive, and then install it in ubuntu?
<ikon> crushin_: firefox
<boselecta> but i don't know if that's the cause. also my system seems not to use any of its swap space.
<SpamInaCan> i have a 120gb external hd ^_^
<snugg> th0r: the router already have, it is able to nat his wlan0 which is 192.168.1.x
<th0r> snugg as Iunderstand it...anything that isn't the wifi router's subnet would be sent out the ethernet towards the internet
<SpamInaCan> portable 2 ^_^
<zcat[1]> all you need is the bcm43xx-fwcutter package and firmware download.. install the package, cut the firmware manually, then your wifi should be working and you can get everything else via that
<shadowh511> mytruehero: are you from the future?
<TigranG> wweasel: Yep, set to button 3, right click
<crushin_>  ure *uploading to ubuntu site using firefox?
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : hrmmm...supposedly with that version the relay is closed.
<TigranG> wweasel: Once you edit xorg.conf it will be fixed
<ushimitsudoki> wwweasel: that output is to be expected, xev reports on lots of events...in this case you are just trying to determine your button mappings so you can set up xorg.conf correctly
<SpamInaCan> where do i get bcm43xx-fwcutter?, and where do i get the firmware?
<rkj> Can anybody help me with a problem configuring dual monitors?
<snugg> th0r: nothing is forwarded by the router unless it has a destination it recognized
<th0r> snugg yeah...you're right....it would have the port assignment from the outgiong packet...nevermind...brain fart
<SpamInaCan> and lastly how do i cut it myself and where do i cut it to/?
<TigranG> wweasel: You're using a different program to configure forward/backward, that's why you're getting both of the actions happening
<mytruehero> shadowh511: v8.14.1 of sendmail :P
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405219 has a few links.. I think they link to the package somewhere in there..
<mytruehero> shadowh511: also, yes
<Shpook> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<shadowh511> rkj: if you have the hardy alpha, you should be able to set up dual monitors by rebooting
 * TigranG wonders why rafb.net isn't used
<shadowh511> mytruehero: rly?
<boselecta> for one thing my messages log file is filling up with "Dec 29 23:14:58 localhost parport0: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... " but i don't know if that's the cause. also my system seems not to use any of its swap space. i think it's related to a bunch of updates, including a kernel update that were recently installed.
<wweasel> TigranG: Right. Thought that's slightly immaterial, because standard procedure is to use imwheel to configure back/forward, i'm just using btnx, which i believe is a bit more advanced and goes beyond just xorg's button reporting.
<rkj> shadowh511: what is "the hardy alpha"?
<jariep1_> hi there jariell
<boselecta> and my disk is thrashing
<wweasel> Shpook: We're past that, but thanks for the help
<jariep1_> i am jariep1
<jariep1_> fellas how are you
<jariep1_> anybody talking about crumpets and scones
<zcat[1]> Was easier for me.. I plugged in my rt2400 card, and used that to download the packages I needed to get the inbuilt bcm43xx working..
<TigranG> wweasel: The problem is xorg here, its mapped to do that, you need to change it
<wweasel> TigranG: You're right. My "back" button = button 2, and forward is button 3, right click.
<ikon> crushin_ : firefox
<jariep1_> and baigels
<shadowh511> rkj: the alpha build of 8.04, it just has different software (packages) installed
<mytruehero> shadowh511: Yes. I've come back in time to fix a problem on my webserver that will eventually result in the destruction of the internet and the end of western civilization. You'd better start thinking about helping me!
<boselecta> and me too!
<shadowh511> its the alpha build of ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<wweasel> TigranG: I'd love to learn what the 'Option "ButtonMapping"' line is doing, and what it means. Time for some man pages and trial and error, me thinks.
<netlarlinux> I am using xfce volume control on Xubuntu, I do not see where I can adjust the balance, can someone help me?
<rkj> shadowh511: I have Feisty.
<Shpook> wweasel: Past what? I called ubotu for the link to mapping mouse buttons lol.
<th0r> SpamInaCan you might start here....http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<TigranG> wweasel: MAKE SURE to back up xorg
<biff420> i am trying to start pidgin...it seems to load (i see it in system monitor) but nothing shows up on the desktop
<zcat[1]> ummmmm hardy problems..? #ubuntu+1 perhaps?
<wweasel> Shpook: Oh! I thought you were helping me out :P Good luck with your mouse buttons :)
<biff420> any ideas?
<netlarlinux> I tried to run gnome-volume-control, does not seem to work, cannot get into the program
<crushin_> Ikon . I am stumped . maybe there is another here who has more information than me . If you have any up or downloads going then top or ntop should show you if you are using firefox.
<TigranG> wweasel: on my attemps for trial and error for the mouse, I couldn't log in
<wweasel> TigranG: Not to worry. I've been around linux long enough :)
<shadowh511> then run this line in a terminal 'sudo update-manager -d' to upgrade to 7.10 then again to upgrade to 8.04
<netlarlinux> how can I adjust the balance on xubuntu
<chable> hi , anyone can help me with  a firefox issue
<Shpook> wweasel: I've been in and out and not watching chat. :-) Mapping on this trackball is tricky though. Thank you!
<flatline-kun> mytruehero : I dunno. The other possibility is that there is a bug in your contact me code and someone has used it to send spam.
<TigranG> wweasel: heh :)
<chable> i installed firefox from source
<th0r> SpamInaCan and here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<chable> but i dont see the icon in the menu
<chable> im using gnome
<ikon> some here knows how to use ntop?
<ikon> some here who knows how to use ntop?
<wweasel> TigranG: This mouse is really ridiculous though. xev is telling me it has 8 buttons :P
<TigranG> wweasel: lol
<wweasel> TigranG: And linux just ignores it's useless "zoom" buttons.
<rkj> shadowh511: I have a hunch that will cause more problems than it will fix.
<tritium> chable: you didn't need to do that
<SpamInaCan> does ubuntu 7.10 come with debconf 0.5 or greater, libc6 (2.4.4-1 or greater)????
<chable> what do you mean tritium
<TigranG> wweasel: Yea, it recognizes the email button on my mouse but not the chat
<tritium> chable: ubuntu comes with firefox
<uzerzero> has anybody had any luck compiling Cheese from source in Feisty?
<TigranG> wweasel: its ...drunk
<chable> oh , im on debian
<boselecta> i'm having very serious performance issues that recently crept up and i don't know how to fix it. for one thing my messages log file is filling up with "Dec 29 23:14:58 localhost parport0: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... " but i don't know if that's the cause. also my system seems not to use any of its swap space. and my disk is thrashing. i think it's related to a bunch of updates, including a kernel update
<boselecta> that were recently installed.
<chable> testing it
<netlarlinux> It must be something obvious
<ikon> some here who knows how to use ntop?
<chable> and it had iceweasel
<shadowh511> rkj: if anything, it will give you more desktop effects and stability
<wweasel> SpamInaCan: I could check that for you, but you can too. From the terminal, do "apt-cache show <package name>"
<biff420> i am trying to start pidgin...its loads up to where i can see it in system monitor but there is no window or anything else on the desktop...any ideas?
 * TigranG loves the random spasms of chatting in this channel
<uzerzero> biff420: are you sure you're on the right virtual desktop?
<chable> so i removed iceweasel and got firefox
<SpamInaCan> wweasel i am on windows looking to upgrade to linux but i need everything to get wifi working without a network connection first
<rkj> shadowh511: hmmm ... "alpha" and "stability" together?
<wweasel> SpamInaCan: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<shadowh511> biff420: pidgin was installed either installed incorrectly or it is minimised into the system tray
<biff420> uzerzero: yes...ive checked them all...it doesnt even show up in AWN
<arlbee> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 & wondering what would be a nice clean backup program to use to be able to backup files to external HDD
<arlbee> can anyone assist me ?
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Hmm, that could be possible. I'll check through my logs and see if I can spot anything fishy.
<boselecta> arlbee: rsync?
<SpamInaCan> wweasel how do i tell if it comes with a standard 7.10 install
<SpamInaCan> ?
<shadowh511> rkj: i am running hardy right now and my laptop is 3X faster than it was on 7.10
<th0r> arlbee grsync
<Shpook> In xorg.conf, I can delete everything "wacom" if I don't use a tablet, right? Also, how do I fix the problem where it doesn't save the screen resolution when I set it in nvidia-settings?
<th0r> arlbee grsync is a gui frontend to rsync
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: all 7.10 installations come with the option to install bcm43xx firmware
<biff420> i think i am going to just reinstall gutsy
<netlarlinux> ok, guess it is not that obvious
<SpamInaCan> uzerzero without internet?
<flatline-kun> arlbee: tar cvpzf /backup/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media /
<rkj> shadowh511: hmmm ... cool. Id dual monitor support one of the new features? because I've spent at least a full day trying to get this to work without success.
<chief> hi all, I'm wondering if anyone knows of p2p software that is controllable by means of http ?
<pteague> how do i set up a new menu item so that it calls sudo before running the program?
<shadowh511> biff420: run 'sudo apt-get remove pidgin;sudo apt-get install pidgin' to reinstall pidgin !!!IN TERMINAL!!!
<arlbee> is it available in the Synaptic package Manager ?
<tritium> shadowh511: there is a reinstall option
<boselecta> i'm having very serious performance issues that recently crept up and i don't know how to fix it. for one thing my messages log file is filling up with "Dec 29 23:14:58 localhost parport0: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... " but i don't know if that's the cause. also my system seems not to use any of its swap space. and my disk is thrashing. i think it's related to a bunch of updates, including a kernel update
<boselecta> that were recently installed.
<biff420> shadowh511: gimme a sec...ill try
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: it gives you the option of where to find the firmware, in your situation you would point it to wherever the firmware is saved
<SpamInaCan> if i install linux i will loose internet and without a hardline i am stuck and forced to go back to windows....
<shadowh511> oh, thats the method i use
<flatline-kun> mytruehero :  It's not even necessary for someone to have actually SENT spam from your server...just the possibility is enough to get blacklisted on some of these sites.
<tritium> shadowh511: i.e., apt-get install --reinstall
<DIL> i am using dd to copy multiple files example test1.txt, test2.text .......test40.txt. shouldnt i be able to use a wild card where the number is
<wweasel> SpamInaCan: Hmm...I'm quite sure they both do. Without a doubt libc does, debconf I believe so. Worst comes to worst you boot back into Windows, download the deb off packages.ubuntu.org, and isntall it that way.
<shadowh511> wait, spaminacan, gusty has wi-fi drivers for most wi-fi cards pre-installed
<snurtle> hello all
<SpamInaCan> wweasel i am going to wipe EVERYTHING
<SpamInaCan> so windows will be gone....
<TigranG> Anyway to get my built-in sd card reader on a laptop to work? I put in a sd card and nt is mounted
<snurtle> what is the command to list  all the devices plugged into your computer
<snurtle> lib something or other
<shadowh511> WAIT FKING WAIT SPAMINACAN
<DIL> fdisk -l
<ikon> some here who knows how to use ntop?
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Hmm. Nothing showed up in the logs. I can't think of any way that it could be exploited, either (not to say that there isn't one).
<ikon> some here who knows how to use ntop?
<shadowh511> n what?
<crushin_> !ntop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adamonline46> gradin: Sorry, I just thought there might be a simple solution that a #samba dweller could point out to me, as this topic is a bit specialized... Thanks anyway, unless you'd be willing to help me here 8)
<chief> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
 * Task1 wants to trade his ATI for a Nvidia
<biff420> shadowh511: same problem
<SpamInaCan> shadowh511 did u really need to scream..., i know gutsy comes with lots of wifi stuff but it downloads the files from the net for the bcm43xx (or so it wanted to on the live cd....)
 * adamonline46 doesn't blame Task1
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: I'll just de-list my ip with this service, and if it gets relisted I'll try to get ahold of someone from CBL and try to work through it with them. I can confidently say I've done due diligence (with your help, of course :)
<mytruehero> flatline-kun: Thanks for helping me work through this!
 * SpamInaCan just wants to get on linux with internet ^_^
<wweasel> SpamInaCan: Well then. Yes they're both included by default. They're really basic and central libraries.
<snurtle> fdisk is not it.i need the command to be able to find all the peripherals like joystick,tunercard etc
<biff420> i have an sli setup and when i try to install ubuntu the screen goes blank...i removed one of the cards before but I was wondering if there is a way to change which device it will use during setup
<wweasel> SpamInaCan: Good luck :)
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: if you have a bcm43xx and no other way of connecting, I would suggest you resize windows but keep it. broadcom support is pretty flakey and you'll need some other way of accessing the net if/when it breaks.
<flatline-kun> mytruehero :  NP...I've been there. Mail servers are tricky on Linux. I wouldn't worry too much about it.
<th0r> snurtle lspci and lsusb
<boselecta> i'm having very serious performance issues that recently crept up and i don't know how to fix it. for one thing my messages log file is filling up with "Dec 29 23:14:58 localhost parport0: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... " but i don't know if that's the cause. also my system seems not to use any of its swap space. and my disk is thrashing. i think it's related to recent updates, perhaps the kernal update?
<snurtle> thank you thor i knew it was something like that just forgot
<arlbee> thnks so much I am onto it
<arlbee> ex-chat
<shadowh511> spaminacan: wiping the drive should only be used as a LAST CHANCE
<crushin_> SpamInaCan,  if you have no device to transfer the files to your other computer. then you are spinning your wheels
<shadowh511> wipeing
<SpamInaCan> i have a 120gb external portable hd ^_^
<boselecta> it wouldn't bother me so much if this was my computer, but unfortunately it's the computer of somebody i convinced to use linux and now they're not happy.
<shadowh511> GOOD!, use it
<crushin_>  then dl the file to it and install from there?
<flatline-kun> boselecta: Using feisty?
<adamonline46> Good evening to all! (At least, it's evening here...)  Does anyone have the slightest lead for me to follow regarding an inability to see any network shares unless I'm root?  I'm sure someone's had this happen before :)  Thanks!
<boselecta> gutsy i think
<SpamInaCan> where do i get the firmware file for the bcm43xx?
<shadowh511> why the frak is everyone using feisty?
<arooni_> does anyone know how to get bluetooth headphones working in gutsy????????   i can't get it working for the life of me!
<SpamInaCan> the one on my system didn't work last time....
<flatline-kun> boselecta: Seems to be a printer problem. Remove any printers they has installed. and see if you stll get the error.
<shadowh511> try booting from a livecd
<uzerzero> shadowh511: same reason that nobody uses vista and they use XP.. things get better as they age
<boselecta> flatline-kun: physically remove? or uninstall?
<shadowh511> i dont use vista cuz it takes 10 min to SHUT DOWN
<crushin_> SpamInaCan, > http://langerland.de/linux/bcm43xx/firmware.html
<SpamInaCan> should i use feisty???, or gutsy?
<mattholimea1> hmm - should i be using feisty? i'm a noob who downloaded gutsy
<boselecta> flatline-kun: i've already unplugged the printer, no effect.
<shadowh511> reboot then
<snurtle> anyone know how to find the directory for my logitech usb controller for  snes9express
<flatline-kun> boselecta: uninstall the driver. The OS is still looking for it and it's not there.
<SpamInaCan> shadowh511 took me 15 last time i had vista installed on my laptop lol
<zcat[1]> http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 or http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<shadowh511> welcome to the brotherhood spaminacan
<biff420> when i try and install ubuntu on my sli setup...it uses the wrong card...is there a way during boot to change the bus id for the video card so I can install
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: i have had great experience using ndiswrapper under feisty on my bcm4310. it wouldn't work underneath gutsy which listed it as a bcm4312. what model number is your card?
<flatline-kun> boselecta: system > administration > printing
<ikon> some here who knows how to use ntop?
<SpamInaCan> i have no clue what bcm43xx card i have (how can i tell from windows)
<boselecta> flatline-kun: i deleted the Laserjet-1100 printer
<flatline-kun> boseleca: remove everything except the Print-to-PDF
<rkj> is there a command for interrogating the current video mode settings?
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: try looking under Device Manager
<shadowh511> omg, i just noticed that my physical wifi switch was off, but i was able to connect to my wi-fi LOL
<zcat[1]> uzerzero: I've had terrible experiences with trying to use ndiswrapper (never got it to work) and great experiences with the open source drivers .. I guess it depends on the card.
<crushin_> start/programs/accessorys/systemtools/sysinfo
<flatline-kun> boseleca: Was there a zip drive installed perchance?
<ikon> some here who knows how to use ntop?
<shadowh511> try #ntop
<boselecta> no never
<uzerzero> zcat[1]: my only complaint with ndiswrapper is that whenever i am doing large data transfers, it will sometimes cause my entire computer to lock up. i am experimenting with gutsy to see if i can get the native drivers working, but still no luck.
<shadowh511> then report a bug on launchpad
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: seriously, if you do not have some other reliable way of downloading and transferring files, I would dual-boot.. even if you only leave windows with a tiny amount of space..
<boselecta> flatline-kun: however the last "localhost last message repeated 2 times" message i was expecting related to the parallel port did not appear
<boselecta> flatline-kun: i don't know if that cures my performance issue or not...
<boselecta> the system still doesn't want to use the swap.
<zcat[1]> uzerzero:  try this perhaps? http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<SpamInaCan> zcat[1] windows is using 76gb out of 80gb i am wiping because i don't wanna sort through everything i just want it to be gone (lol)
<flatline-kun> boseleca: Only way to find out is to let the system run and see if performance improves.
<flatline-kun> boseleca: You won't use swap unless you need it.
<shadowh511> 76 GB, What do you have installed?
<boselecta> flatline-kun: i'll try starting firefox and see what happens... thanks
<flatline-kun> boseleca: Swap is used when RAM gets full.
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: oh dear..... well, I can't guarantee that you will get the bcm card working first time. I can almost guarantee you won't..
<SpamInaCan> shadowh511 mostly c**p lol that i will never use again....
<shadowh511> its ok, my vista laptop came with 1/2 the drive eaten
<uzerzero> zcat[1]: thanks, i will try those out when i'm done copying these discs
<shadowh511> damn toshiba
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: why not try to install the bcm43xx drivers via the livecd and see if they work?
<SpamInaCan> ow
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: another option, get a well suppoprted usb or pc-card that you can use to sort out the bcm drivers..
<boselecta> flatline-kun: there's only about 512M installed on this machine i think, so i sort of expected the swap to be used.
<praveer_fedora> Can anyone point out to good guide as to howto setup personal lan on ubuntu server?
<SpamInaCan> uzerzero i only have 512mb of ram how can i install something on a live cd neways?
 * Task1 Hopes this works
<flatline-kun> boseleca: Not necessarily. I think my average RAM usage is around 300M and that's running Xchat, Firefox, Pidgin, etc...
<crushin_> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowh511> Spaminacan, i suggest you wipe and install hardy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-2/
<praveer_fedora> I set it up correctly afaik but isnt working
<shadowh511> 512 ram, use alternate installer
<SpamInaCan> why hardy?, isn
<SpamInaCan> 't that really old?
<shadowh511> pm me on another computer and i will help you
<shadowh511> hardy is NEW
<zcat[1]> hoary is really old, hardy is really new
<crushin_> !hardy > shadowh511
<zcat[1]> !hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<zcat[1]> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SpamInaCan> how long does ubuntu take to download for people
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: in that case, i would download a few different versions of the firmware and put them on your external and then try each of them out. google bcm43xx firmware
<shadowh511> uh, no such channel
<tritium> SpamInaCan: faster than my dog could do it
<shadowh511> let it download overnight
<flatline-kun> boseleca: You should check out the System Monitor ( System > Administration > System Monitor ) The Resources tab will give you CPU and memory info.
<nickrud> ta-dum
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: takes me about 5 minutes down at the colo .. a few hours at home
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: depends on your internet connection. i can typically download the iso in around 10 minutes on my connection.
<shadowh511> 4 me its a few hours, but it depends on your connection
<praveer_fedora> I setup the present computer on eth1 as static ip 192.168.0.1 with subnet mask 255.255.255.0 in /etc/hosts, then configured ip on the other machine as 192.168.0.2 static, bith are connected using 10/100 mbps 8 port ethernet switch
<SpamInaCan> my net is slow for some reason :-\, it wants 4hours for the source system..., normally i download at 1mps (1024KB/sec) but i am getting 30KB/s :-\
<shadowh511> if its FIOS, its gonna be 30 seconds
<praveer_fedora> but i am unable to ping either of machines to another one
<SpamInaCan> i have a 10mps connection ^_^
<shadowh511> start it before you go to bed
<nickrud> SpamInaCan, if you can, try the torrents they can be quite fast
<SpamInaCan> is there another mirror for this?, this source is 2 slow (lol)
<shadowh511> it'll be done in the morning
<shadowh511> the server is always slow, sorry
<uzerzero> SpamInaCan: try one of the other mirrors. there are several listed on the ubuntu website. I find the Gatech library to be quite fast.
<zcat[1]> a torrent might be faster?
 * nickrud is amazed at suggestions of hardy for new people at this stage
<boselecta> flatline-kun: i was able to make it use swap by opening gimp and about 40 firefox windows.
<zcat[1]> oh.. I see someone suggested that alrady :)
<SpamInaCan> not enough peers for 8.04 lol
<shadowh511> nickrud: i work on hardy
<flatline-kun> boseleca: You should check out the System Monitor ( System > Administration > System Monitor ) The Resources tab will give you live CPU and memory info.
<SpamInaCan> on bt
<shadowh511> nickrud: i find bugs
<zcat[1]> open a gigapixel image in GIMP, that should make it use some swap
<nickrud> shadowh511, oh, then you got the support ticket :)
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : do you have the router set up as the gateway?
<zcat[1]> .. or probably kill it.
<shadowh511> im not employed, but i find about 30+ bugs a day
<shadowh511> to ubuntu that is
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, I do not have a router, i want to use ubuntu server as router, i have two nics
<Task> zfdkjhsdkjfhjhfdskjhfuewihfkuwhfkwehrfweiu   I hate ATI!!!!
<TigranG> Anyone know how to fix a built-in sd card reader for a laptop: not recognizing any card and dmesg shoes nothing but card is inserted
<boselecta> This is what 40 firefox windows gets you, ad nauseam : A script in this movie is causing Adobe Flash Player 9 to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort the script?
<Task> could it be Compiz messin it up?
<zcat[1]> praveer_fedora: install firestarter, makes setting that stuff up really easy
<SpamInaCan> is ubuntu.com down?
<praveer_fedora> zcat[1], infact i installed firestarter, but lan isnt working
<donogameel> can someone help me? i'm running my laptop at 1280x800 res, and when i open some apps, the bottom part is below screen and i can't move it up to click Okay. how do i get around that?
<xenthro> hi. I would like ubuntu to load some basic apps on startup. is there a package/config file where I can do this?
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, both systems are connected via switch
<SuperQ> SpamInaCan: seems fine to me
<adamonline46> From Ubuntu, can only view network computers as root... Any ideas anyone?  Going on day 2.5 :(
<TigranG> xentho->System->Pref->Sessions
<SpamInaCan> i cant get on ubuntu..., everything else it working fine for me...
<zcat[1]> praveer_fedora: you probably need to add a rule allowing your lan IP range to connect..
<uzerzero> xenthro: just add the commands to Sessions ( System -> Preferences -> Sessions)
<xenthro> thanks all
<boselecta> what is filesystem type fuseblk?
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : ahhh...sorry...misread your question. I may be wrong, but you may have to install a DNS server on the system.
<uzerzero> SpamInAcan: i can get on ubuntu.com fine
<nickrud> !fuse | boselecta
<praveer_fedora> zcat[1], but basically my lan itself isnt working, i am unable to ping 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1
<ubotu> boselecta: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<boselecta> thx nickrud
<shadowh511> donogameel: right-click on the program's bar on the taskbar (or dock icon if applicable) and choose "Resize" and drag upwards then press both mouse buttons, happens to me all the time
<shadowh511> or you could maximize it
<SpamInaCan> :-\, one last question how can i encrypt my entire file system in blowfish using the asc method and be forced to enter a pass phrase each boot?
<shadowh511> uh...
<steven_> hi
<boselecta> i'm going to try to reboot and see if it takes less than 15 minutes this time with the printer uninstalled... brb
<shadowh511> idk sry
<boselecta> hopefully.
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<zcat[1]> praveer_fedora: you do have the network cards the right way around?
<SpamInaCan> 99% of my windows is encrypted ^_^
<shadowh511> good luck boselecta
<SpamInaCan> i cant even login without unencrypting ^_^
<steven_> Hi can some one hlep me plz?
<praveer_fedora> zcat[1], eth0 connected to internet and eth1 to private lan switch
<SpamInaCan> how can i do that on linux?
<donogameel> shadowh511: i can't do that because this is a Preferences box in Evolution - it won't resize
<praveer_fedora> zcat[1], eth1 is configured 192.168.0.1
<shadowh511> i don't know how to do that but you should try OSX or PGP disk privacy
<SuperQ> SpamInaCan: you can use root filesystem encryption on linux
<SuperQ> SpamInaCan: I use it for my laptop
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : Here's the official docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<shadowh511> or you could setup a boot password in GRUB
<nickrud> donogameel, reduce the font size. I've used evolution and never had that happen with a reasonable font size
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: when you first partition the drive, one of the options is for an encrypted filesystem. Then it asks for a passphrase. Don't forget the passphrase, or no agency on earth will be able to recover your files for you...
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, ty will try
<shadowh511> SuperQ: how do you that?
<SpamInaCan> not even the nsa?
<steven_> Hi i have a quation about ubuntu and firefox not working right
<shadowh511> not even the nsa
<zcat[1]> not even, as long as your passphrase is reasonably random and long enough
<shadowh511> steven_: sure, what is it?
<donogameel> nickrud: thanks... font size was the problem
<hello_> Hello :) I have a question that might be outside of the scope of this room, but...if I run XP in a virtualised setting, do I need to get it a firewall?
<SpamInaCan> but when i selected that option a long time ago (when 7.10 was in beta i was testing linux for use...) it didn't ask me for the password so i was locked out :(
<steven_> yes i just got ubunt the newst version and firefox cant not play flash?
<shadowh511> just use windows firewall
<biff420> i have a 64bit Athlon...should i get 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<SuperQ> SpamInaCan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<pteague> anybody know why ies4linux might be giving me segmentation faults ?  am i missing certain packages or something?  i have cabextract & wine installed
<shadowh511> steven_:you have to go into
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: Odd... but I nstalled my laptop that way and there were no problems at all, so it seems to ork now!
<nickrud> donogameel, np
<vinicius> ifireball, got the IPs post?
<SuperQ> SpamInaCan: it looks like you can do it on install with 7.10 (Gutsy) alternate CD
<pengo__> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<vinicius> ifireball, I did the ping with both computers to addons.mozilla.org
<shadowh511> add/remove programs and choose it (be sure to change the software source)
<TigranG> Anyone know how to fix a built-in sd card reader for a laptop: not recognizing any card and dmesg shoes nothing but card is inserted
<vinicius> ifireball, and they ping at the same IP
<zcat[1]> Oh yeah... I used alternati.. the GUI installer might not have the option!
<biff420> should i get 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> biff420: yes.
<steven_> go in to what?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<shadowh511> biff420:it depends on your computer, but i would choose 32-bit just to be safe
<zcat[1]> sorry, logical or.. you should get one of those!
<biff420> zcat[1]: which one?
<biff420> shadowh511: i have a 64bit proc
<SpamInaCan> my dad has an ubuntu system (witch is how i found out about ubuntu...) i was wondering can i tunnel a wifi connection to the eithernet port and plug my laptop into the desktop and get internet from the desktop on the laptop?
<shadowh511> then get 64-bit linux to take full advantage of your computer
<zcat[1]> I'd normally suggest 32, there doesn't seem to be a lot of advantage in 64 bit and there are some hassles with installing nonfree stuff which is normally only compiled for 32 bit
<shadowh511> spaninacan: use XP
<steven_> ok so thsn i have to wait for the fix to come out right ?
<SpamInaCan> linux is on that system...
<nrober> anyone have any experiences syncing songs ratings from ipod to computer? is it possible?
<SpamInaCan> well only linux i should say
<nickrud> steven_, either that or use the fix on that page that factoid points to
<pengo__> anyone seen a problem with Azuerus where it'll open then immediately close? but ubuntu detects no crash?
<shadowh511> amarok
<zcat[1]> SpamInaCan: yes you can... install firestarter and you get a 'sare this cinnection' option just like 'doze has
<shadowh511> its in java then
<zcat[1]> *share
<steven_> the fix has ben remevoed
<nrober> amarok will copy ratings from ipod to computer?
<steven_> The fix for this bug has been removed from the proposed repository
<nickrud> steven_, oh.
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> lol
<shadowh511> crap, try using alien to convert the package from adobe's website
<pengo__> steven_, : there is still a link to the deb file u can use
<bqmassey> ok....   i'm almost fully migrated to ubuntu... from a very long and abusive relationships with Windows..
<SuperQ> shadowh511: medibuntu has adobe packages
<shadowh511> i do vnc help
<SpamInaCan> i tried share this connection option and it does not work :(
<bqmassey> but there's one thing i need to figure out on linux... Full Tilt Poker
<rkj> Anybody know a query command that can provide information about the video modes currently in use? Or a log file that would tell me?
<nickrud> steven_, go to the blue section on the page, that fix is still available
<bqmassey> any ideas?
<SuperQ> rkj: xdpyinfo
<SuperQ> rkj: /var/log/Xorg.0.lopg
<steven_> the 32 bit packs right?
<SuperQ> rkj: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nickrud> bqmassey, cold turkey, it'll be good for you
<nickrud> :)
<bqmassey> nickrud:  hehehe
<nickrud> steven_, what processor you using?
<arooni_> does anyone know how to get bluetooth headphones working in gutsy????????   i can't get it working for the life of me!
<SuperQ> bqmassey: wine?
<shadowh511> steven_: if you need any complicated help, i can help you over the internet using VNC (System>Prefrences>Remote Desktop)
<steven_> petuim 4
<bqmassey> is wine require a lot of resources?
<nickrud> steven_, yes the 32bit
<SuperQ> bqmassey: not really
<steven_> yes
<steven_> ok
<shadowh511> arooni_: id need to help you ove vnc then
<steven_> rthats fine
<SuperQ> bqmassey: it's lighter weight than windows itself :)
<arooni_> shadowh511, huh?
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  what kind of hard drive space does it require to install?
<zcat[1]> wine requires a lot of patience.. getting anything more complex that minesweeper to run can be a major hassle
<rkj> SuperQ: thanks - I'm reading :)
<shadowh511> then you need to go to whatsmyip.com and tell me it so i can connect
<SuperQ> bqmassey: about 100MB
<steven_> ok how do we do this?
<steven_> yhe vnc
<zcat[1]> so what is full tilt poker?
<bqmassey> how do i install it ? apt-get install wine ?
<SuperQ> bqmassey: that's it
<arooni_> shadowh511, is that safe?
<SpamInaCan> is it ever safe to post ur current ip in a room with 1097 other people then u?
<nickrud> safe for shadowh511 anyway ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> SpamInaCan: eh, its not like its not easy to find it out anyways.
<bqmassey> ok... thanks SuperQ .. i'll be back in a bit for a little more help when i get done downloading wine on my "broadband" 256kb connection
<SpamInaCan> ill post the main one i use all day long ^_^, 127.0.0.1
<SuperQ> bqmassey: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2056
<TigranG> Anyone know how to fix a built-in sd card reader for a laptop: not recognizing any card and dmesg shoes nothing but card is inserted
<shadowh511> steven_:click on System, then Prefrences, then Remote desktop
<shadowh511> check allow incoming connections
<shadowh511> open firefox and go to http://whatsmyip.com
<shadowh511> type in the ***.***.***.*** that appears and i will help you shortly
<shadowh511> and, yes its safe
<nickrud> SpamInaCan, 67.27.23.xx ?
<bqmassey> thanks SuperQ
<phreck> meh i need to get the themes for emerald
<phreck> anyone able to help
<phreck> need packags
<zcat[1]> .28 ?
<SpamInaCan> i was hoping freenode had user masking lol
<zcat[1]> sorry.. .68
<steven_> i did
<nickrud> SpamInaCan, :) It's available, I think you only need to ask
<zcat[1]> rofl... nope, it doesn't
<crushin_> good info nickrud
<aaargh-> hey, quick question - does ubuntu come standard with cdrw software to burn isos? or how do i do it in linux?
<arooni_> what port does vnc run over?
<arooni_> i have a firewall out front
<arooni_> and a router
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: qdvdauthor
<SuperQ> bqmassey: if wine itself doesn't work, you can try cedega
<aaargh-> arooni_: 5900 by default
<aaargh-> qdvdauthor... hmmm
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  never heard of that..   commencing google
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: or devede is really easy, but tends to screw up the soundtrack fairly often.
<boselecta> flatline-kun:
<aaargh-> er - i'm talking iso data discs...
<aaargh-> doesn't ubuntu come with iso burning software?
<flatline-kun> boseleca: yea?
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: right-click on ISO, select 'burn to disk' from the menu
<crushin_>  aaargh-  yes
<aslan> hello, I have a dell m1530, I successfully installed ubuntu and updated to the latest nvidia drivers, the card is a 8600m GT with 256 Megs... when I boot, I do not see the splash, instead all I see is a black screen until GDM loads and I can login. Any ideas?
<chable> nerolinux is really good
<shadowh511> steven_: hold on, my vnc client is hosed, anyone know of a good vnc client?
<aaargh-> hey, that works... wow, i feel like a n00b
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: or if you must have a 'program' to burn disks, install q3b, it's about the nicest one
<boselecta> flatline-kun: weird---i re-installed the printer, rebooted, and it worked fine. then i rebooted with the printer in the state that was causing performance issues (plugged to the machine but not the wall) and still no problems. no complaints in /var/log/messages either
<steven_> ok
<boselecta> i don't get it.
<crushin_> happens to us all aaargh-
<donogameel> anyone know how to get rid of the Sticky Window effect?
<donogameel> it's annoying
<aaargh-> lol - i'm not sure i'm a huge fan of ubuntu... it still has that "i'm an os with a gui that's still in development"... look.
<flatline-kun> boseleca: Maybe it just didn't install properly in the first place. It happens.
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: Cool huh. And if you just insert a blank disk it asks if you want to make a data disk or music..
<aaargh-> i know it's possibly down to something like the fonts, but ... i dunno...
<aaargh-> yeah, it did ask me, and i clicked data disc, but ... it then wanted me to add files :)
<boselecta> it's not a fresh install... it's something that crept up between updates.
<boselecta> anyway.
<aaargh-> (couldn't find a "write disc from iso" menu option :D)
<flatline-kun> aaargh- try Brasero
<boselecta> at least my swap is back and the system doesn't rely on the printer anymore.
<aaargh-> Brasero? is that a dist, a font, or a cd burning program? :)
<boselecta> aaargh: all of the above!
<flatline-kun> aaargh- : I think it's installed by default. (it's a CD burning program that will do iso's)
<aaargh-> lol - serious?
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: cd burning program. Not installed by default afaik
<aslan> aaargh-: no it's just a burning program
<nickrud> aaargh-, any ttf font can be used in ubuntu, customize the look.
<aaargh-> the "right-click" write disc worked fine - burning now
<boselecta> perhaps not a dist.
<aaargh-> oh, i'm sure i can change the look but ... ignore me, i'm being picky :)
<Billy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W_Gw6Fl7Ns
<aaargh-> (i'm not sure if it IS the font that makes me feel like the GUI is klunky, but it's something... it just "feels" wrong, and i don't know what i need to do to feel more at home.)
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router as it is, but still i am unable to ping from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.2
<aslan> So nobody here has had problems with the boot splash not working and just showing a black screen until GDM loads?
<zcat[1]> the default look in ubuntu is not too exciting.... but turn on all the desktop affects, gdesklets, a few decents wallpapers, and it looks pretty awesome
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : Are you using a crossover cable?
<Task> omg.. I am thinking about going with onboard Graphics   :(
<hansoffate> i can't get ubuntu or kubuntu to boot
<Task> Say It aint so
<aaargh-> zcat[1]: hmm... i like my OSes to have "blue"ish looks... i don't like the orange so much, so maybe i'll try that :)
<flatline-kun> aslan: have you upgraded recently? I know bootsplash was blanking out after upgrades from Edgy to Feisty.
<nickrud> aslan, I do. sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for the lines near the end with splash in them, remove that word. You don't get the pretty splash, but at least you know it's booting
<zcat[1]> aaargh-: 'bluebuntu' might be for you then :)
<_mug> good morning
<aaargh-> lol - there's a dist called bluebuntu? or is that an ubuntu theme?
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, straight through cable
<jeezers> can someone suggest a good media player/codec pack?
<shadowh511> blubuntu is a theme
<zcat[1]> it was a theme.. hang on and I'll see if I can find the package
<hansoffate> if i try using an ubuntu live cd, i get kernal panics, or hung up at a blank black screen with a blinking _.  If i try kubuntu, it doesn't get past a blue blackground witha mouse, but no taskbars load or anything further.  Anyideas?
<Arthur> jeezers: 32wcodecs
<aslan> flatline-kun: ya I run gutsy
<Rabiddog> join #edmonton-lug if your edmonton, alberta linux user :)
<aslan> nickrud: ya I know, but I wanna find out why it's not showing the splash
<zcat[1]> sudo apt-get install blubuntu-look
<shadowh511> then you need to use an alternate install cd
<aslan> this is an nvidia card and should work fine
<aslan> zcat[1]: what's that?
<aaargh-> i'm gonna try that now ...
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : what does your /etc/networks/interfaces file look like (pastebin it or something)
<hansoffate> shadowh511: me?
<aslan> shadowh511: nah it's after I install.
<aslan> zcat[1]: ah nvm
<zcat[1]> aslan: gdm and gnome theme for ubuntu
<shadowh511> yes, you
<nickrud> aslan, framebuffer issues. I didn't care, personally I like seeing whats going on and the moving orange bar has bad memories
<TigranG> Anyone know how to fix a built-in sd card reader for a laptop: not recognizing any card and dmesg shoes nothing but card is inserted....anyone?
<BehiiMehii> How do I view SWF media on a site? :/
<_mug> is there a database of well supported videocards?
<shadowh511> use adobe flash
<aslan> nickrud: ya I figured, but googling shows me nothing
<nickrud> _mug, any nvidia that's not too new
<BehiiMehii> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, http://pastebin.ca/838257 /etc/network/interfaces
<nickrud> BehiiMehii, on the page above that is supposed to have the fix, scroll down to the blue text
<_mug> nickrud: define "not too new" :)
<aslan> BehiiMehii: you can just install the hardy heron version and it works fine.
<nickrud> _mug, tnt2 :)
<aaargh-> hmmm! buebuntu looks ok :)
<aslan> _mug: hehe I had a 8600m GT and it doesn't like that.
<shadowh511> i like blubuntu
<_mug> nickrud: hrhr
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : can both computers get to the internet?
<aslan> aaargh-: you can always go to gnome-look.org and download whatever theme you like
<nickrud> _mug, seriously, less than the 8000 series, but some people seem to get them running
<aaargh-> hehee, awesome
<boselecta> why is there a pile of bluetooth messages in /var/log/messages when i don't have bluetooth?
<mattholimea1> !gutsy
<aaargh-> how do i get wobbly windows and cube desktops i've seen on other linuxes
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, 192.168.0.1 is connected to internet whereas 192.168.0.2 is not connected
<praveer_fedora> to internet
<aaargh-> ?
<BehiiMehii> !SWF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_mug> nickrud: i thought of a 6200 or something.. i dont want to play. maybe fiddle around with opengl-coding a bit
<shadowh511> good night
<nickrud> _mug, those are well supported
<aaargh-> gn :)
<steven_> hello???
<aaargh-> hey steven_ :)
<steven_> hey'
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : what is the /etc/networks/interfaces for the 2nd computer?
<nickrud> aaargh-, what video card are you running now?
<_mug> nickrud: k. are the drivers still closed source?
<aaargh-> er... fairly old ... but it's a 6600GT I think
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, 2nd computer is windows xp, and is configured statically with ip 192.168.0.2, subnetmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.0.1
<TigranG> lspci gives me this: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03) but the card reader does not work. Can I get some help?
<nickrud> _mug, the 3d stuff, yes
<boselecta> thanks flatline-kun for your help. gnight all.
<_mug> ic
<jeezers> i jus downloaded http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20061022.tar.bz2. now, how do i install it?
<nickrud> aaargh-, you should only have to go to system->admin->restricted drivers, install the nvidia one, reboot and the setting is in system->prefs->appearance last tab
<rkj> SuperQ: r u still there?
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : did you set up the bridge?
<aaargh-> hmm - ok, i'll try that...
<SuperQ> rkj: erk, got paged
<mattholimea1> i feel like a nub - could someone mention a good sftp/scp client?
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, no i didnt, i thought bridge was for connecting the other computer to internet, i thought of setting up bridge after i got this lan working
<kalpik> jeezers, just add the medibuntu repository and then install w32codecs
<mattholimea1> i just switched to ubuntu from xp - used to using winscp
<aaargh-> filezilla?
<aaargh-> ftp, sftp, scp, etc...
<kalpik> mattholimea1, just enter ssh://username@server in nautilus
<astro76> mattholimea1, just use the places > connect to server...
<mattholimea1> yep, i'm a nub
<nickrud> mattezell, gftp works
<steven_> does any one know how i can get compiz fusiion on ubuntu and how to get more theams ?
<aaargh-> and if you want commandline, try mc - midnight commander
<nickrud> erm, mattholimea1 gftp works.
<mattholimea1> yeah, soo many options
<loudnlownoma> Hello all!  Anyone here very good with boot problems/dual-boot?
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, are there any other configuration files i might have missed out, other than /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts
<mattholimea1> i've used filezilla a bunch - think i'll give that a try on linux here
<nickrud> mattholimea1, gftp is a gui, closest thing to winscp I think you'll find. Also, you can go to Places->Connect to server, and access it like a file folder
<Task> I just pulled out my Video Card :(
<mattholimea1> thanks all
<loudnlownoma> @steven - what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rkj> SuperQ: Do you know much about specifying video modes in xorg.conf? I've got xorg.conf set up for a dual head system but can't get the second monitor to work.  When I press Fn-F8 (on my laptop) to enable it, it says that it is not set to the optimum mode. So my present theory is that I might be able to brute force the mode that it likes.
<TigranG> lspci gives me this: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03) but the card reader does not work. Can I get some help?
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : what's the output of ifconfig
<mattholimea1> other question - where should i seek help in setting up a VPN client?
<aaargh-> brb
<adamonline46> Can anyone tell me a possible reason that I can only see my network shares as root?
<SuperQ> rkj: oh,  not so sure about that
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, ifconfig output http://pastebin.ca/838266
<mattholimea1> noone for vpn?
<bqmassey> ok. wine's installed...   how should i go about installing Full Tilt?  just run the installer .exe?
<loudnlownoma> @bqmassey - yup, should be able to cd to the directory it's in, then "  wine filename.exe  "
<SuperQ> bqmassey: yup, wine "installer.exe"
<bqmassey> ok
<bqmassey> i'm scared.  never used wine before
<loudnlownoma> lol
<loudnlownoma> It get's easier with each time
<loudnlownoma> Anyone here very good with boot problems/dual-boot?
<Flynsarmy> If you WINE an installer, will the installer put stuff all over your system or does wine stick it all in 1 folder?
<steven_> no it wil make a new folder and stick it in there
<Task> whats the command to reconfigure your video... through the setup?
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, the switch isnt blinking when i ping 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1
<SuperQ> Flynsarmy: it puts it in /home/user/.wine/drive_c/
<loudnlownoma> @flynsarmy - When wine is installed and setup, it usually creates a .wine folder in home, and under that creates a drive_c to install stuff to
<SuperQ> Flynsarmy: contains a virtual windows C drive there
<multi_io> who starts up dhclient during system boot? It's not in any startup scripts.
<Flynsarmy> SuperQ, loudnlownoma: gotcha, thanks
<loudnlownoma> np   :)
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : I think the problem lies in your actual routing setup.
<mattholimea1> lookin for VPN info...
<steven_> hello??
<Flynsarmy> After 10 or so mins of using Cisco VPN client my ubuntu completely freezes and the scroll/num/caps lock buttons flash on and off. Any ideas?
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, where should i look for it?
<steven_> can somebody help me?
<mattholimea1> ouch
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - what version of Ubuntu are you using?  (If you are still looking for info on Compiz)
<mattholimea1> hmmm... that's where i can get it!
<MTecknology> anybody in here bored and want to help me finish setting up a mail server? I followed this guide, http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/index.html - this is the page where i'm seeing my error, http://arnescnp.com/squirrelmail/src/redirect.php - and this is my /etc/postfix/main.cf where i assume things are breaking for me, http://pastebin.ca/838268
<steven_> the newest one
<steven_> 7.10
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - Gutsy (7.10)?  If so, it is actually already included.  Easiest way to setup is to look in synaptic for compizconfig-settings-manager
<dORSY> how to display a partition's UUID ?
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - Once that's installed, you can find it under System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<TigranG> Anyone know how to fix a built-in sd card reader for a laptop: not recognizing any card and dmesg shoes nothing but card is inserted....anyone?
<scguy318> dORSY: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<steven_> ok let me try
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - That will give you a nice and easy control panel to configure all the effects and settings and such
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : You need to set up DNS....this part was suspiciously absent from the tutorial I sent you to.  lemme see what I can find.
<dORSY> ty scguy318
<arooni_> anyone know how to get bluetooth headphones working?  i'm trying to us gbtsco 0.2 but i get these errors: http://pastie.caboo.se/133182 .... (on a gutsy t61 laptop with built in bluetooth)... anyone have ideas?
<loudnlownoma> Anyone here very good with boot problems/dual-boot?  Having trouble with a slow load to grub or other bootloader   :(
<dORSY> hm is it possible to move my hda1 to the end of the disk?
<rangef1nder> I got my sound working :-D
<mattholimea1> grats rangef1nder!
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, ok, output of route http://pastebin.ca/838273
<loudnlownoma> @range - Congrats!
<bqmassey> i did:  wine "FullTiltSetup.exe"  and got the following
<rangef1nder> Iv'e been workign on it for three days
<steven_> cant find it
<steven_> huh?
<bqmassey> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\FullTiltSetup.exe": Module not found
<mattholimea1> i had a hell of a time getting my sound finally working
<mattholimea1> yeah - took me about 3 days of fiddling too - bout maybe 2 hours total though... i kept getting distracted
<adamonline46> !pyneighborhood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighborhood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattholimea1> ubotu?
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - what are you searching for in synaptic exactly?
<steven_> ok i found it lol
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - :)
<steven_> cool thank you
<Punkan> hi!
<loudnlownoma> np
<flyback> ucuntu
<bqmassey> i did:  wine "FullTiltSetup.exe"  and got the following
 * flyback is extremely pissed right now
<bqmassey> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\FullTiltSetup.exe": Module not found
<steven_> and also do you know how to get new theams ?
<dORSY> scguy318: is it possible to whow my hda4 even that is not in fstab...it isnt listed
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : That looks right. I am at a loss. The only thing I can think of is either your firewall is stopping you, or the swtich is. If you had a crossover cable I would tell you to connect the 2 pc's directly.
<praveer_fedora> flatline-kun, i will remive firestarter and try again
<praveer_fedora> remove*
<loudnlownoma> @steven_ - That I haven't had much of a chance to mess with yet for the full themes.  I ended up having enough fun just going through that menu and setting things up individually
<steven_> ok
<SuperQ> bqmassey: where is the file? on Desktop?
<bqmassey> yep
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  yep
<SuperQ> bqmassey: you need to cd to Desktop first
<SuperQ> bqmassey: you need to be able to "ls -l FullTiltSetup.exe"
<flatline-kun> That doesn't work, you can use this script to flush your firewall: http://pastebin.ca/838276
<casperzshado> i am having trouble with my apic when booting i went in and put in the noapic on the boot but thats only a temp fix, i need to keep the apic off permanently can anyone gimme a hand? i looked onlie but i dont think i quite understood the directions
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  shit.. thought i did.. i was wrong.. thanks
<SuperQ> bqmassey: np :)
<flatline-kun> praveer_fedora : If that doesn't work, you can use this script to flush your firewall: http://pastebin.ca/838276
<SuperQ> casperzshado: you should just be able to sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SuperQ> casperzshado: and then sudo update-grub
<loudnlownoma> Anyone happen to know why GRUB and the Vista bootloader both take an abnormal amount of time to show up after boot?  (using one or the other - both have same problem)
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  wow.. it appears to work great
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  already installed and logged in
<SuperQ> bqmassey: awesome
<SuperQ> bqmassey: you should update the winehq appdb
<TigranG> lspci gives me this: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03) but the card reader does not work. Can I get some help?
<bqmassey> SuperQ:  we'll see how gamplay goes..   is there a way to hide the Wine terminal window now that its up and running?
<loudnlownoma> @bqmassey - sweet!  Sorry I missed your last problem.  But it's been a while since I tried full tilt - will have to install my copy too!   :)
<SuperQ> bqmassey: just minimize the window I guess
<lightrush> hey
<loudnlownoma> @bqmassey - you should be able to minimize the window, or you can use the icon that should show up in Wine's menu under Applications to run it without the terminal window
<lightrush> can someone send me unmodified /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules   ?
<lightrush> or actually I need just the USB line
<lightrush> please :)
<SuperQ> # USB devices (usbfs replacement)
<SuperQ> SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device",                MODE="0664"
<SuperQ> that?
<lightrush> ty
<lightrush> yes
<lightrush> {}
<Task> hrmmm.... I just installed my Nvidia 6100 drivers and now when I goto the desktop there are no icons and it is all white... the cube still works.. but there are no menus of any sort
<lightrush> SuperQ, have u tried messing up with VBox's USB functionality?
<SuperQ> lightrush: nope, don't know what you're talking about :)
<Task> Anyone know what happened?
<loudnlownoma> <--Watching for answers to lightrush - can't imagine how many times I have messed with that unsuccessfully...   :(
<lightrush> nvm then - 10x 4 the file
<BehiiMehii> "Cannot move "/media/HDD" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder."
<BehiiMehii> IS there a way to bypass that?
<bqmassey> loudnlownoma:  it's a little quirky..  but i think it's gonna be pretty playable
<lightrush> loudnlownoma, what do u wanna do?
<flatline-kun> BehiiMehii: Yea...do is as root.
<SuperQ> BehiiMehii: you probably want to right-click unmount
<BehiiMehii> It's an empty folder
<loudnlownoma> bqmassey: sweet!  will try it out tomorrow probly.  thanks!
<lightrush> loudnlownoma, I have it wokring but after todays update there is USB 2.0 functionality which... doesnt seem to work
<loudnlownoma> lightrush: talking about the usb in VBox
<SuperQ> BehiiMehii: oh, from a terminal: "sudo rm /media/HDD"
<SuperQ> ermm
<loudnlownoma> lightrush: Fun!
<nuGzthk> what is there in 7.10 that 7.04 can't do?
<SuperQ> BehiiMehii: from a terminal: "sudo rmdir /media/HDD"
<BehiiMehii> Many thanks SuperQ
<SuperQ> np
<fadfeb> #jakarta
<bqmassey> loudnlownoma:  yea, np, good luck
<steven_> can somebody help me i installed comip fuzion and i go to Appearance Preferences and i get an error : Teh Composite extension is not available????
<lightrush> loudnlownoma, or maybe I didnt do smth correctly .. thats why I am messing around with the udev rules
<loudnlownoma> lightrush: I played with it quite a bit on my laptop for a few nights and eventually settled for the share folders working and called it good   :)
<loudnlownoma> bqmassey: ty!
<BehiiMehii> "rm: cannot remove `/media/HDD': Is a directory
<BehiiMehii> "
<SuperQ> rmdir
<SuperQ> my mistake
<BehiiMehii> Ah, all right
<BehiiMehii> Thank you once again ;)
<ghatak> Hi, I am having trouble arranging icons on desktop. Does gnome support something like Grid in windows desktop keep icon arranged ?
<loudnlownoma> steven_: are you using an ati or nvidia card?
<steven_> Ati
<SuperQ> ghatak: yes
<steven_> Ati 9600
<lightrush> loudnlownoma, hmm Ive had some trouble with the Host networking but I got it finally working fine , but for the rest - shared folders, usb I have never had TOO much hassle :D
<SuperQ> ghatak: right-click on an empty space on the dsktop
<Taheen> Hello everyone. I am running dual-head with an ATI Radeon Mobility X1400. I got everything working great with the new proprietary drivers off of the ATI site. However, it detects the CRT as Screen #1 and the laptop LCD as #2. How can I switch these?
<SuperQ> ghatak: "keep aligned"
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Oh the fun!  :p  Which driver are you running?
<lightrush> reboot
<exile> hy
<steven_> dam lol ok how do i find that out
<loudnlownoma> lightrush: Must just be me.  I seem to get lucky with some of these things...  :)
<exile> some body could tell me how i can install cedega
<exile> i cant
<exile> please
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Have you installed any new drivers for the video card, or activated the restricted drivers?
<exile> i cant find de .deb
<TigranG> well, does anyone know how to partition a SD card?
<steven_> i think i activated the restricted drivers
<exile> :(
<Task> hrmmm.... I just installed my Nvidia 6100 drivers and now when I goto the desktop there are no icons and it is all white... the cube still works.. but there are no menus of any sort
<steven_> but it says in use
<loudnlownoma> steven_: So the Restricted Manager does say it's in use?  That's good - a start at least.  :)
<chable> hi
<steven_> yes
<steven_> it does
<exile> were i can find cedega
<exile> :(
<chable> cedega is not free
<exile> any bodyu
<chable> transgaming.com
<exile> yes i know
<exile> but maybe i cant fint it in other place
<loudnlownoma> steven_: From what I understand - and I could be wrong, or this could be different with Gutsy and ATI's newer drivers....  But I think the ATI setup takes a little extra work.  I lucked out an had an Nvidia card that was easy enough to update.
<chable> heh
<Taheen> lightrush, was that reboot at me :p
<exile> :(
<Task> Anyone know why I have a blank desktop... all white?
<loudnlownoma> steven_: I would say the best place for info would be to start here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<steven_> ok i just whent on the ati website and theres drivers for linux but theres onily 2 choses x86 or x86_64?
<steven_> grr i dont know why its not working it had worked with linux Suse
<steven_> lol
<lightrush> Anyone to have the EHCI USB 2.0 of VirtualBox 1.5.4 working?
<chable> steven_   you need help with ati drivers ?
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Heh.  The drivers should be okay if you already have the restricted ones setup - looking for the command to double check that now
<chable> if you arent running a 64bit system , you get the x86 drivers
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Still a little new myself, so I'm kinda limited by what I have experienced or had to deal with
<chable> but , the restricted drivers that come with ubuntu are better
<steven_> ok what cmd?
<chable> are you using gnome ?
<chable> i never had issues with ati drivers
<steven_> ok i need help with this ait lol
<steven_> ati
<Taheen> they work well for me, but i had to use the ones from the site
<chable> just enable restricted drivers from System > Administration
<chable> then reboot
<nuGzthk> can someone please help me? wine says its installed but its not ?
<loudnlownoma> chable: doesn't sound like the drivers necessarily - steven is trying to get compiz working with his ati card
<chable> if you are on Feisty or Gutsy ofc
<chable> oh
<chable> what version of ubuntu are you running steven ?
<nuGzthk> 7.04
<loudnlownoma> chable: the drivers came up cuz I was asking if the restricted were enabled yet, and he said they were
<chable> good
<chable> type fglrx please
<nuGzthk> why wont my WinE open??
<chable> and show me output
<Sonja> how do i make Consolas font look good in ubuntu
<chable> he needs xserver-xgl also
<chable> otherwise , compiz wont work
<loudnlownoma> chable: That was it!  lol   My new desktop has an Nvidia card in it so I have tried to forget my ATI woes...lol
<chable> :)
<cadorett> Hello, anyone know why ubuntu may say my ext3 partition is full even though i just extended it by 100gb
<cadorett> ?
<Taheen> in dual monitor mode is there a way to switch the screen ids? i have tried googling and i can't seem to find out how. is it in the order they are defined in xorg.conf?
<loudnlownoma> chable: aye - just sent him the how to from ubuntuforums.org that walks through that install and everything
<chable> you also need to remove the compiz-core and desktop-effects
<chable> and bring new compiz
<chable> well , compiz is just a fancy thing
<rangef1nder> does anyone knwo of a good tutorial on gettign a modem to work in ubuntu 7.04?
<loudnlownoma> True, but a lot of fun once you get it working
<chable> im gonna reinstall linux
<loudnlownoma> rangef1nder: what type of modem?
<chable> brb
<loudnlownoma> lol
<rangef1nder> aopen
<cav3man> my old ati card works perfect with the open ati driver - compiz, tvout...
<loudnlownoma> rangef1nder: do you happen to have a model number for it?
<rangef1nder> hang on
<Karyom> hi
<loudnlownoma> cav3man: sweet!  In my laptop mine seemed to do okay with most - but it did not like XGL/compiz at all for some reason
<Karyom> Good morn
<loudnlownoma> Karyom: Hiya!
<rangef1nder> FM56-PX
<rangef1nder> its pci
 * Task is tired if it.... reinstalling
<cav3man> ive got a 9200se, which fglrx does not support anymore - lucky for me the open one works excellect
<Task> lucky you
<loudnlownoma> cav3man: Cool.  Mine was a radeon mobility M600 or X600 or something.  Spent all kinds of time playing with it to get it tweaked right for everything else, but XGL wasn't having it
<Task> I just pulled out my ATI Radeon 1600
<cadorett> Does anyone know how to disable gparted from running a filecheck before and after every operation?
<Task> My 512MB PCI-e  for nothing
<|DuReX|> i'm running dmraid for my root filesystem, and i'm getting errors at boot time: 'attempt to access beyond end of device'
<|DuReX|> any id how to fix that
<cav3man> i was in shock when i found out gutsy worked, better than what fglrx worked in the past
<jga> anybody got any idea why my webcam works with ekiga, but nothing else?
<loudnlownoma> My desktop I have Gutsy on has an Nvidia 8400GS and it works like a dream - haven't had a problem with anything running on it yet
<Task> I wonder If I can trade my Video Card somewhere....
<Anubyss> please, how can I tell if I have a 32 bit or 64bit OS
<Task> Your CPU... or system?
<Anubyss> both
<r-wolf> on my 7.10, after I let proprietary driver be installed and switched it on, visual effects stopped to function; when I try to switch them on, the message "The Composite extension is not available" appears
<r-wolf> how do I fix it?
<Task> Well... if you bought your computer there will probably be a sticker on the front that says either 32 or 64
<Task> system I donno
<r-wolf> (Radeon x700)
<Anubyss> OS ?
<Karyom> Does anyone has a Notebook with ICH6 Sound Chip and get the internal Speakers working?
<Anubyss> I did uname -a
<Anubyss> and all I see is I686 G
<Task> x86??  I donno just guessin
<Anubyss> Task, when I type uname -a, I get i686 GNU/Linux
 * Task not sure
<cav3man> i am a asus mobo amd xp athlon 1800, 512 ddr ati 9200se 120 maxtor...
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: Same I get here with my i386 dstro
<Anubyss> task, any another command?
 * Task points to cav3man
<Anubyss> is there a shell command to make sure if its 32 or 64 bit
<Karyom> @cav3man I have nearly the same...did you get the internal Speakers working
<cav3man> mine is a desktop, a7n266 mobo, i dont know about the internal speaker, beeps on bootup :P
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: what do you get with uname -p?
<robobob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50084/
<Anubyss> unkown
<Anubyss> loudlownoma, I get unknown
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: D'oh - same here.  Was hoping to get lucky   lol
<jariep1_> helloall how are you
<leaveboy> hello
<jariep1_> hi leaveboy
<robobob> what channels will help with net problems
<bob2001> I need help installing from a flashdrive. I am having trouble mounting the flash drive.
<samstern> hello; I need to rebuild the openssl, libssl and libssl-dev packages to apply a patch for crypto acell but am uncertain how to go about that. I have issued the "apt-get source libssl0.9.8 openssl libssl-dev" but do not know how proceed
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: Still looking - didn't forget about ya   :)
<Anubyss> thanks
<mochako12> hello?
<Karyom> hi
<mochako12> alo
<mochako12> hi karyom
<cav3man> how would one boot from a memory stick?  that would be sweet!  no more burning of the cd's
<Karyom> good morn
<samstern> ahh found a web page thanks anyhow ttfn
<mochako12> do you know any good links on setting up wine?
<bob2001> caveman you can make a flashdrive bootable with syslinx
<mochako12> i get the feeling im supposed to mess with it, it doesn't work so well for me
<cav3man> a floppy then?
<Karyom> yes I was yesterday quite busy with
<bob2001> oops I meant syslinux not syslinx
<|DuReX|> Somebody has any id how i could fix those 'attempt to access beyond end of device' when booting ?
<Karyom> I should bookmark... *g
<robobob> Who can help me with a net problem??
<Anubyss> I have a Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHZ, does anyone know if this is 64 bit
<|DuReX|> Anubyss: go check Intel webpage ?
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: From what I can tell in searching around, the i686 means the i386 version is installed
<Karyom> which language do you speak?
<loudnlownoma> Checking Intel's page for that processor type would probly be best for finding out if the chip is an x86 x64
<noodles12> i did a portscan on myself with nmap and "139/tcp open  netbios-ssn
<noodles12> 445/tcp open  microsoft-ds" were open. I haven't opened anything since installation. is this normal for default ubuntu install . how do i turn these off? is it safe?
<Anubyss> yeah, I think your right. could I upgrade to 64 bit and preserve my configuration
<Detedagowa> hey all
<Myrtti> asshole: change your nick to something not insulting
<Karyom> @mochoko12 which Program do you want to use with wine?
<Myrtti> thefinn93: thank you
<Detedagowa> i am currently having problems updating from 6.06 to 7.10 can anyone help me with this issues?
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: That I'm not so sure about.  Not to mention that seems to be a pretty big debate with no real defined winner for most - Concerning which is better to use
<r-wolf> trying to compile a pidgin plugin, getting http://pastebin.ca/838298 , what's wrong here?
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: I have a 64 bit chip and it runs fun with the ii386 install tho
<|DuReX|> somebody that could help me solving my issue ? :(
<cav3man> i hear that the i386 works better than the 64 :P
<loudnlownoma> That's what I kept hearing too, which is why I went with the i386
<Detedagowa> is this a good place to get help? or is there a certain help channel?
<loudnlownoma> Looks like better compatibility for programs and drivers for the most part
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: What kinda trouble ya having?
<Anubyss> loudnlownoma, everthing was fine until I couldn't get my sound working, its a creative labs  X-Fi XtremeMusic and I was only able to find a 64 bit driver
<Myrtti> r-wolf: which plugin?
<Detedagowa> upgrading from 6.06 to whatever is next
<Billy_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3W_Gw6Fl7Ns
<Detedagowa> im am very new to unbuntu
<r-wolf> Myrtti: pidgin-guifications-2.16
<Detedagowa> and im kind of stuck with it now i smoked my windows partition
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: Ahhh.  Unfortunately, I am as well, and haven't had a chance to do any distro upgrades yet
<Anubyss> however, since my OS is 32 bit, I can't install it so I can't have sound
<Detedagowa> it took my .sys file from windows out
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: That would definitely be a cause to look into the 64 bit install then...lol
<Detedagowa> and now i cant start xp anymore
<cav3man> Detedagowa, there is help on the ubuntu page for that, although they do suggest a fresh install
<nila> hi
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: Ouch!  Any luck with the XP recovery to try and restore it at all?
<Karyom> hi
<Anubyss> yeah, now I have to make sure that I can find 64 bit drivers for my nvidia card
<loudnlownoma> Anubyss: True.
<Myrtti> r-wolf: something so wonderful the plugin from the repo will not do?
<nila> could any one tell me the command to import windows fonts please
<Detedagowa> if i go into xp recovery it will take out my ubuntu
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: Hmmm....
<bob2001> Is there any way to determins "where" my flash drive is? ie: sda1 sda2 sda?
<r-wolf> Myrtti: well, if one ./configure didn't go, one could expect the same for others, I'd like to solve the issue for the future
<Detedagowa> i actually like the game world of warcraft and i cant play that on linux so im kind of screwed
<BehiiMehii> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Karyom> @nila its a while ago I tried this, but i think you can use the Windows tff Fonts
 * Rabiddog lmfao Womand has 10 husbands, http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/071217-ap-ten-husbands.html
<cav3man> bob2001, it should show up on your desktop as an automounted drive
<nuGzthk> does anyone know why my WinE wont open but it says its installed?
<JimmyDee> I installed this new ubuntu SE, do you guys support that?
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9429
<Detedagowa> ill be back i a bit guys im going to try to recover my xp files
<loudnlownoma> nuGzthk: What are you trying to open with wine?
 * JimmyDee passes nuGzthk a swiss army knife w/corkscrew
<Karyom> @naGzthk is ist installed? what do you get when you type wine --version in the Terminal
<bob2001> I dont have the desktop installed yet
<Myrtti> r-wolf: the plugins are available from the package manager, why don't you use them? why do you compile?
<nuGzthk> a few exes steam,vent but wine doesnt even show up in applicatiosn
 * fat_rat needs coffee...
<Karyom> try winecfg
<bob2001> using a bare minimum shell, how can I determin "where" my flash drive is so I can mount it
<loudnlownoma> nuGzthk: Try opening a terminal and type just      winecfg
<loudnlownoma> lol
<loudnlownoma> slow dial-up....
<r-wolf> Myrtti: just to make sure that those autoconf & automake tools work ok
<Myrtti> r-wolf: okies
<nuGzthk> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$ winecfg
<nuGzthk> wine: /home/jeff/.wine is not owned by you
<nuGzthk> thats what i got
<loudnlownoma> nuGzthk: Interesting...  Are you using the default created user to log in, or a new user account you have added?
<loudnlownoma> nuGzthk: To log into Ubuntu I mean
<nuGzthk> yea i just typed sudo in front of it
<nuGzthk> and i got to the wine config
<loudnlownoma> nuGzthk: So it's definitely there, but you shouldn't need to run wine in sudo...
<crekarasu> .
<nuGzthk> i still cant open anything with it
<_mug> crekarasu: go home
<stdin> !staff | a little help
<ubotu> a little help: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Fyda> Eep, what was that?
<loudnlownoma> I was kinda wondering the same...
<Fyda> That user tried to send me some DCC thing [17592186044415MB bytes]
<bob2001> looks like someone just got K-lined
<loudnlownoma> I got:
<loudnlownoma> (03:41:44 AM) crekarasu: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to loudnlownoma) from crekarasu
<elkbuntu> loudnlownoma, PM?
<cav3man> looks like he wants you to back up his drive :D
<loudnlownoma> Yeah, it was sent in an IM/PM outside of the chat window, right before I started seeing the spam in the room from him
<_mug> maybe some kind of exploit
<loudnlownoma> elkbuntu: Was even more weird because no one ever seems to be able to send/receive my IM's through here...
<bob2001> I am attempting an install from a flashdrive, following a method that requires you to mount the flash drive to /cdrom from a virtual console so the installer thinks there is a cdrom present. I keep getting a No such device error when I try to mount my flashdrive
<elkbuntu> loudnlownoma, the bot was obviously registered
<AJ--> hi guys.. i have a problem with yahoo msger .. i use zinc and pidgin.. but i cant type to any roome i joined
<Task> how do I exit the GUI part of ubuntu... I need to install the drivers
<loudnlownoma> elkbuntu: ?
<Task> but I cant be in the X
<loudnlownoma> <--- = noob    hehe
<Fyda> Grr, he's doing it again
<bqmassey> is there a command similar to "ipconfig /all" in ubuntu?
<Karyom> @Task Str + Alt + F1
<cav3man> bob2001, are you using syslinux to mount boot it?
<bob2001> cav3man yes
<Karyom> and than switch the runlevel: init 3
<Task> Str=?
<Task> Start?
<Fyda> Where should I report this to the server operators?
<elkbuntu> !register > loudnlownoma
<elkbuntu> loudnlownoma, see the PM from ubotu
<Karyom> I guess its Contol button
<loudnlownoma> elkbuntu: Gotcha!  Thanks!  :)
<_mug> bqmassey: ifconfig?
<Task> Start +Alt +F1?
<AJ--> guys need help here.. i used and join yahoo rooms using zinc and pidgin but everytime i type a msg they cant see wat im typing.. any fix in this?
<Karyom> no control + alt + F1
<loudnlownoma> elkbuntu: So should I be worried or anything about that PM I received from him?
<Karyom> i dont now which button it is on an Eglish keyboard
<bqmassey> _mug:  ?   ifconfig?
<elkbuntu> loudnlownoma, no, since you're obviously not vulnerable
<elkbuntu> loudnlownoma, but thanks for letting us know it was PMing
<Task> IT says I am still in X server
<Karyom> you get back with Contr + Alt + F7
<_mug> bqmassey: i dont know what the /all parameter does in ipconfig.. ipconfig ~= ifconfig
<loudnlownoma> elkbuntu: Thanks again!  And no problem - anything I can do to help   :)
<AJ--> guys need help here.. i used and join yahoo rooms using zinc and pidgin but everytime i type a msg they cant see wat im typing.. is anyone having same problen with me
<bob2001> cav3man I can boot from the flash fine and start the install but when I get to the part where I have to mount my flash to /cdrom  using the command mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom I get a No such device error
<Task> I need to exit out of The X system
<Karyom> than you have to switch the runlevel by typing: init 3 (and back with: init 5)
<Task> I dont need to get back to it
<Task> so I can do a install
<steven_> hi does anybody know how to change the settings in compiz setting manager?
<fivetwentysix> Anyone know if external style sheets are compatible with IE4?
<adamonline46> Might anyone know why I can only view remote Samba shares as root?  Is this a 'sudo-like' form of security?
<Karyom> its the way for NVIDIA Driver
<bqmassey> _mug:  oh, i see.. i'm really just trying to figure out what my local ip address is
<Detedagowa|WoW> hey all im back i got into my xp now
<_mug> bqmassey: ifconfig :)
<loudnlownoma> bqmassey: Then yup, ifconfig is what you want!
<tmske> anyone who knows why ndiswrapper doesn't load wlan0 while ndiswrapper -l shows a correct driver and the alternate driver is blacklisted
<|DuReX|> Somebody has any id how i could fix 'attempt to access beyond end of device' when booting ? It tries to access sda, but it should access the dmraid volume
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa|WoW: Congrats!
<Detedagowa|WoW> what would be wrong if when i make my new ubuntu disk it doesnt work
<bqmassey> yep, perfect,.. thanks, loudnlownoma, _mug !
<Task> someone... How do I exit the X system?   Alt Ctrl Backspace just logs out
<Detedagowa|WoW> it doesnt even show up in mycomputer as like ubuntu or somthing like that shows up as blank disk
<Task> I need to just that part down so I can install a driver
<adamonline46> Detedagowa|WoW: Could be a bad disk, bad download, bad burn, or bad drive...
<Karyom> with switching to runlevel 3 the xServer exits
<cav3man> bob2001, wow, never done that myself, would like to start to though, that would be a cool way to install.  are you mounting an iso image then?  maybe you need to mount it -o loop?
<Detedagowa|WoW> ive tried many times with diff brand new disks
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa|WoW: Could be a bunch of things...  Is it a copy you downloaded or copied from another CD?
<Detedagowa|WoW> im using ative ISO burner
<adamonline46> Detedagowa|WoW: make sure you burn it as a disk image, and also check the checksum of the disk before you burn it
<fivetwentysix> Does anyone know what browser PS3 uses?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familar with classpaths and jdk? I have java installed currently with netbeans functioning with it, only at the cli I would like to be able to compile some classes.... I set my .profile to what I thought was it, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin but apparently that's not working
<Detedagowa|WoW> whats the checksum
<blithen> md5?
<adamonline46> !md5 | Detedagowa|WoW
<ubotu> Detedagowa|WoW: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bob2001> cav3man no I have copied all the fils off an alternet CD to the flash. Woest part is I have done this before woth 6.06 and is worked fine. I don't know why it's not working this time
<AJ--> guys need help here.. i used and join yahoo rooms using zinc and pidgin but everytime i type a msg they cant see wat im typing.. is anyone having same problen with me
<BillyJoe> I need a way to run shockwave, I have read the ubuntuforms and it shows installing ies4linux  but I am looking for a better way? is there a "LINUX SHOCKWAVE"?
<Karyom> @Task it will work like that!!
<netlarlinux> I have installed the php mod for apache but I still cannot server php files and i did restart the apache server
<netlarlinux> and suggestions?
<bert_> sorry, does anybody know how you set the postgreSQL main password (it doesn't ask me one when I install it)
<adamonline46> AJ--: Sorry, never used Yahoo chats.  All I can suggest is that maybe you're not authenticated correctly, so you can only read the chats and not write to them...
<ICQnumber> howto restart network manager
<bert_> netlarlinu, just do sudo apt-get install apache2 php5, that should normally do it for as far as I know
<_mug> ICQnumber: /etc/init.d/network restart
<bob2001> basically I need help with mounting my flash dive. Anyone good with using mount on a console?
<Task> Someone,,,, how do You quit the X system all the way so its just in kernal mode?
<adamonline46> Is there a logical reason that I can't view my remote samba shares unless I'm root?
<Detedagowa|WoW> i also have a problem while in ubuntu 6.06 the Gaim app shuts off right after connecting to MSN it only does it with msn i was using the irc part
<blithen> :q
<ICQnumber> _mug: ty
<Detedagowa|WoW> is there any better iso burnwers?
<Detedagowa|WoW> anyone know a good iso cd burner app thats free?
<cav3man> bob2001, i wonder if it knows it's bootable (boot?).  or maybe mount it under /media/cdrom?
<cabrioleur> BillyJoe: ney. You might try to install firefox in wine and shockwave on it too. Adobe is not the best supporter of shockwave for linux.
<Anubyss> how can I backup my entire ubunto 32 bit config, and could I restore this onto a 64 bit new install?
<bert_> Task, just switch to tty1 CTRL + ALT + F1, then do top, search the pid for xorg and then kill it
<_mug> Detedagowa|WoW: i like k3b
<Hirvinen> !k3b | Detedagowa|WoW
<ubotu> Detedagowa|WoW: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<BillyJoe> Cabrioleur thank you
<Detedagowa|WoW> thats a linux app im trying to make a linux disk while in windows
<Hirvinen> !install | Detedagowa|WoW
<ubotu> Detedagowa|WoW: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<steven_> does anybody know how to get Emerald Theme Manager?
<cabrioleur> Detedagowa|WoW: steven_ "aptitude install emerald"
<Detedagowa|WoW> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<cabrioleur> steven_: "aptitude install emerald"
<gradin> anybody wanna do something about crekarasu?
<steven_> got this E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<steven_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Task> Says its not permitted
<cabrioleur> Anubyss: on the most part, yes. Except /boot of course.
<Kimura> Is there a way to securely erase unused disk space like in Eraser for windoze?
<cabrioleur> steven_: sorry, "sudo aptitude install emerald"
<Anubyss> cabrioleur, how could I back it up
<Anubyss> I'm new to linux
<Hirvinen> !apt | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cabrioleur> Anubyss: for instance, "tar cvf backup.tar /dir1 /dir2 /dir3
<Detedagowa|WoW> on their website it says i cant go from 6.06 to 6.10
<thesmiler> lulz noobuntu
<Karyom> @Task you have to login as root
<Hirvinen> Detedagowa|WoW: Why couldn't you?
<Kimura> Is there a way to securely erase unused disk space in gutsy?
<steven_> sweet thanks
<Karyom> Did anyone get SuperKaramba to work in Gnome???
<ahimaj> unused disk space?
<steven_> now were can i find thems ?
<Anubyss> what does that do, does it back up everything, and what's /dir1 /dire2/ /dir3, looks like three directories
<Task> omg
<steven_> and how do i install?
<Task> I am gonna kill this thing
<Task> it still isnt workin even in root
<Kimura> yeah -- free disk space.  I want to sanitize/erase/shred it. whatever you call it
<Task> the login screen still stays alive
<ahimaj> you can zero it out
<Kimura> how do you do that?
<ahimaj> however, that will zero out everything on your hard drive
<cabrioleur> Karyom: nope. Gdesklets for instance will. Superkaramba will be very buggy in gnome.
<Kimura> oh. forget it then
<loudnlownoma> steven_: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102&PHPSESSID=3562e5e8ef3d8fe92a9037c680fda5f1
<Kimura> i'd need something with a pseudorandom stream anyway
<ahimaj> there are programs that can zero out partitions
<Karyom> what driver do you want to install?
<loudnlownoma> steven_: and most of them include instructions for installing the specific theme you choose
<Kimura> that's not quite what i'm looking for...
<steven_> ok thanks
<Kimura> i'd rather have something that works like Eraser for windows, if it exists for gutsy
<cabrioleur> Kimura: "cat /dev/random > /root/filler.trasher"
<fat_rat> Detedagowa|WoW: maybe DeepBurner or Burnatonce :]
<hgraey> hi everyone
<Kimura> cabrioleur, what will that do, exactly?
<Hirvinen> Kimura: man shred
<cabrioleur> Kimura: should stop somewhere when th espace is out.
<ahimaj> does anyone know when aptitude stopped being able to install flashplayer
<steven_> do you know were the super bution is ?
<ahimaj> had to do it manually; just curious
<loudnlownoma> steven_: From what I have seen, that generally means the Start button
<Kimura> cabrioleur, what?  stops when space is out where?
<Hirvinen> Kimura: Also see man apropos
<Task> omg
<Cnerd> hi
<Task> This thing keeps loading
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Not sure if it's supposed to be, but that seems to work for me
<Kimura> Hirvinen:  isn't shred for single files? not free disk space?
<Cnerd> ive 2 local disks
<Task> I keep killing it and it keeps loading!
<Task> How the heck does it stay dead!
<Karyom> @Task what is still loading?
<Cnerd> i want to navigate to the second disk with terminal
<cabrioleur> Kimura: more like a joke. It would take forever. It's a good question thought.
<steven_> ok let me try
<Cnerd> how?
<Task> The stupid login for the Graphic interface
<hgraey> i've just installed ubuntu 7.10, and firefox keeps producing ugly oopsies (xen kernel). is this known/is there a workaround?
<Task> I need to kill it .... to stop it
<Task> so I can install my driver
<ahimaj> ugly oopsies?
<Task> and everytime I do.. it keeps reloadin
<ahimaj> could you be more specific
<Cnerd> .....
<ahimaj> which kernel are you running
<Karyom> did you try Contol + Alt + Esc to kill it?
<Hirvinen> Kimura: Oh, whoops. I think so.
<loudnlownoma> ahimaj: That sounds bad, but in a good way...lol
<steven_> sweet it works
<cadorett> Does anyone know how to grow a filesystem on an already existing partiton
<hgraey> ahimaj:   BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference
<Task> Yeah
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Grats!
<fat_rat> ugly oopsies? lol
<cadorett> ive got a 400gb Partiton but ext3 is only setup for 315gb on that partition for some reason
<cadorett> parted reports this but nothing else notices it
<Task> I did the ctrl alt and backspace
<ahimaj> task: just run an update
<hgraey> gonna pastebin the whole thing
<Task> that worked last time but now it keeps loading the login part
<Detedagowa|WoW> use the partition editor built into ubuntu
<Task> I did
<Task> lol
<ahimaj> should download kernel 2.6.20-16
<Task> I just installed... fresh
<Task> and just updated
<steven_> now do you know how to chage the buttion config?
<ahimaj> did you try running a different kernel
<ahimaj> you should have two, if you've updated
<ahimaj> 14 and 16
<Task> How I run a diff kernal?
<Detedagowa|WoW> im going to try to update ubuntu with unetbootin and an iso is it hard?
<ahimaj> reboot
<ahimaj> press esc when grub comes up
<cadorett> Detedagowa|WoW,  I have done that, thats what is causing the problem
<TigranG> Hi. Can I partition a 4GB sd card into 2 2gb partitions?
<ahimaj> it will boot into grub
<Task> kk
<cadorett> it froze at some point during the process
<ahimaj> give you options
<Task> will try
<ahimaj> for which kernel you can boot into
<loudnlownoma> steven_: in that CCSM program you got from synaptic earlier - the last tab on the window for the effect you are working on will let you set the keystrokes
<ahimaj> boot into 16--then you should be fine
<Karyom> @task in the Folder Boot...
<cadorett> so i rebooted and can still mount the drive except it sees none of the free space
<ahimaj> later on, you can set it as your default kernel
<Detedagowa|WoW> cadorrett i am trying to update m,y ubuntu atm
<ahimaj> or compile a new one
<cadorett> distro upgrade?
<Detedagowa|WoW> yes
<Detedagowa|WoW> i only have 6.06 atm
<hgraey> oh joy, just forgot i can't pastebin it because i can't start apps now after the oops :P
<Detedagowa|WoW> i want 7.10
<ahimaj> gotta say, this chat room is amazing
<ahimaj> linux is a freakin addiction
<cadorett> why not use built in update?
<cadorett> I just did that yesterday for my sisters laptop
<Detedagowa|WoW> dont work  for soem reason
<cadorett> brought it from 6.04 to 7.10
<loudnlownoma> ahimaj: Ahhhh, so true!
<Cnerd>  cadorett
<Task> which should I select... it only has 2.6.22-14     regular    recover and memtest
<cadorett> Cnerd
<Cnerd> PM
<Detedagowa|WoW> i tried the built in update
<Detedagowa|WoW> didnt work
<Detedagowa|WoW> doesnt show upgrade available type deal
<ahimaj> ok, just select 2.6.22-14
<ahimaj> if that's all it has
<cadorett> are you on the system that you need to update right now?
<Detedagowa|WoW> i even tried sudo apt-get upgrade
<Karyom> @task regular when its works
<hgraey> reboot, brb
<loudnlownoma> rangef1nder: WB!
<fat_rat> Detedagowa|WoW: you can't jump from 6.06 to 7.10 :]
<Detedagowa|WoW> yes but not booted into ubuntu only  xp
<cadorett> hrm
<loudnlownoma> rangef1nder: I have looked and searched a bit about that modem - not a whole lot of luck, other than some posts from people looking for drivers and setup for it with no response...
<ahimaj> task
<Detedagowa|WoW> what do i do then?
<ahimaj> try aptitude update
<Task> yeh
<ahimaj> followed by aptitude upgrade
<bmoney> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Detedagowa|WoW> i cant make a new disk and i have 6.06 loaded
<ahimaj> that should do it--you should then have kernel 16
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Task> is it in auto updater?
<Task> or manual
<rangef1nder> I found a driver I jsut can't seem to get my modem configured
<cadorett> I think his problem is it wont let him upgrade at all
<Aztec007> I'm trying to store an image of my system using partimage but when it begins to back up, it says that it ran out of space, and I followed the instructions according to the psychocat web page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage, what could i be doing wrong?
<ahimaj> do it manually
<cadorett> not that it wont let him jump directly to 7.1
<Cnerd> cadorett, how do i navigate to 2nt disc with terminal?
<cadorett> Cnerd look in your pm
<ahimaj> sudo apt-get aptitude upgrade
<Detedagowa|WoW> ok
<Task> kk
<Detedagowa|WoW> ill join irc while im in ubuntu let me boot into linux fast ok?
<cadorett> yes
<loudnlownoma> rangef1nder: Ahhh    That I'm not so sure about.  Only experience I have is with using my cell phone as a modem, and that mostly just copying config files and putting them in the right place
<Detedagowa|WoW> brb
<ahimaj> task, if that command doesn't work, try sudo aptitude upgrade
<ahimaj> and sudo aptitude update
<Task> kk
<bbengs> I'm back!!!
<bbengs> Okay room, I need some help
<bbengs> here it is
<cadorett> im asking questions in pm are you not seeing them or something?
<Cnerd> me?
<cadorett> @cnerd
<cadorett> yes
<Cnerd> not
<Karyom> Is someone using gdesklets? It doesnt work for me!
<cadorett> Do you have a partition setup on the second drive already?
<TigranG> Hi. Can I partition a 4GB sd card into 2 2gb partitions?
<Cnerd> ive partitioned yes
<cadorett> okay
<goofeedude> I have used the GParted liveCD to prepare a linux parition for Ubuntu, but upon starting the installer from the liveCD, the only choices are Use Entire Disk, Shrink the NTFS partition on sdb, and Manual. Upon choosing manual, my linux partition(s) are not visible, and the only option is to create a new partition table. Is there a workaround for this? (using the 7.10 live CD. Also, the partitions are visible in /proc/partitions)
<bbengs> i am running qbittorrent and firefox on 7.10, when i have qBittorrent open, I can not browse the internet via firefox.  any ideas?
<cadorett> assuming your partition on the second drive is setup as the first partition
<Task> ok did it
<cadorett> type mkdir /media/disk-2
<jesse> Guys, whats a good vnc program i can use that people can connect from windows PC's with
<ahimaj> task, did it work
<loudnlownoma> Anyone familiar with problems with GRUB?  Mine seems to load slowly only on this machine, with a dual-boot on separate hard drives.
<cadorett> then type mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk-2
<Task> yeAH
<cadorett> unless its already mounted
<Cnerd> it is hdd1 bhy me
<matkix> Hey all
<cadorett> alright then use hdd1
<Cnerd> ive mounted it, and partitioned
<jesse> Can anybody help me real fast?
<cadorett> then it should be in the media folder
<cadorett> ls /media
<ahimaj> ok, type sudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cadorett> cd /media/whatever its mounted under
<matkix> jesse: Please just ask your question.
<Cnerd> cd media/disk1 ?
<ahimaj> it should give you a file with all available kernels near the bottom
<Cnerd> :)
<cadorett> that should do it it was mounted like that
<cadorett> did that work?
<ahimaj> tell me if you see kernel 16 down there; if you do, you are golden
<jesse> I did
<Karyom> @Jesse KPF
<Detedagowa> hey
<jesse> Whats a good VNC program to use?
<jesse> I want windwos users to be able to connect.
<matkix> !vnc
<Detedagowa> what was the sudo command i needed to do now?
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<madness> if i have a picture and want to use it as an icon how do i save it in gimp and put it into the correct folder to be able to chose from?
<goofeedude> jesse, I use tightVNC, but others may have a better preference
<Karyom> over KPF you can Access over Web Browser,
<Aztec007> Hey everyone, I'm trying to store an image of my system using partimage but when it begins to back up, it says that it ran out of space, and I followed the instructions according to the psychocat web page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage, what could i be doing wrong?
<Cnerd> :D:D:D:D
<jesse> i installed tightvnc via the package installer but cant find where its at
<Cnerd> it works
<jesse> lol
<Cnerd> thnx
<cadorett> no problem
<cadorett> Anyone know how to recreate a filesystem without deleting a partition
<Detedagowa> cador
<goofeedude> jesse, `which vncserver`
<cadorett> Detedagowa
<cadorett> Hello
<Detedagowa> its me on ubuntu now
<jesse> tightvnc
<cadorett> sudo apt-get aptitude upgrade
<jesse> tightvncserver
<Detedagowa> what do i gotta do in terminal now?
<Task> ummm negative
<jesse> is what i instaled
<Detedagowa> ok ill try it
<Task> 14's only
<goofeedude> jesse, I meant to type (whithout quotes) `which vncserver` into a terminal :-(
<goofeedude> :-) *
<jesse> o
<Detedagowa> it comes up E: Invalid operation aptitude
<jesse> lol
<cadorett> hold on
<ardchoille> cadorett: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Task> ahimaj... only the same as before
<ahimaj> hmmm
<Cnerd> ive to change permissions, how i do that in terminal?
<cadorett> try that Detedagowa
<loudnlownoma> !grub slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub slow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cadorett> Cnerd
<jesse> says /user/local/bin/vncserver
<jesse> er
<Detedagowa> i did and didnt work ill paste what it tell me though
<jesse> usr
<cadorett> Type sudo chmod +777 /media/disc1
<Cnerd> yes cadorett
<bbengs> i am running qbittorrent and firefox on 7.10, when i have qBittorrent open, I can not browse the internet via firefox.  any ideas?
<cadorett> that will give everyone all permissions
<Cnerd> :)
<Detedagowa> Reading package lists... Done
<Detedagowa> Building dependency tree... Done
<Detedagowa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<madness> if i have a picture and want to use it as an icon how do i save it in gimp and put it into the correct folder to be able to chose from
<goofeedude> jesse, that means you have it installed, you can see how to start it up with `man vncserver` but generally you might just be able to start it up with default options with just `vncserver`
<Task> ahimaj  its a brand new install.... nothing done to it besides the regular updates from the manager
<cadorett> Detedagowa sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cnerd> invalid mode +777
<cadorett> maybe
<TigranG> Can I partition a 4GB sd card into 2 2gb partitions? Can I use fdisk?
<Detedagowa> ill try
<TigranG> I'm really lost :S
<Detedagowa> same as just putting upgrade
<ahimaj> ok
<Cnerd> 777 must i be
<cadorett> 777 is readwrite for owner group everyone
<ahimaj> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aztec007> I'm trying to store an image of my system using partimage but when it begins to back up, it says that it ran out of space, and I followed the instructions according to the psychocat web page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage, what could i be doing wrong?
<cadorett> i just had him try that
<Detedagowa> i just did ahimaj
<ahimaj> geeze, and it didn't work
<goofeedude> jesse, I actually do something like `vncserver -geometry 1270x700`. I have set up the appropriate .conf file to have vncserver start fluxbox as a window manager for me.
<cadorett> Cnerd hrm
<ahimaj> that doesn't sound right--but I've heard stranger things
<Detedagowa> oh it added somthing this time though
<Detedagowa> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade right after building dependancy thing
<Task> ok
<Detedagowa> oops
<Task> did
<Detedagowa> gotta repaste it
<Detedagowa> Calculating upgrade... Done
<ahimaj> well task, you can just compile a kernel manually--you will be miserable for about 2 hours or so, but will learn a ton
<Cnerd> it didnt works, i cant create documents or folders in file browser
<cadorett> did the invalid mode go away?
<Cnerd> oh
<Task> lol
<Cnerd> yes 777, not +777 :/
<Task> whats the difference?
<Detedagowa> yes
<cadorett> okay hrm
<Task> I mean... how will it benefit me?
<goofeedude> About my installer partition problem (above): would the alternate install CD provide the needed functionality in this case?
<cadorett> Cnerd in terminal try sudo nautilus
<cadorett> then browse to your /media folder and right click on disk1
<ardchoille> !gksudo | cadorett
<ubotu> cadorett: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cadorett> set the permissions that way
<Detedagowa> in update manager it says my system is up to date i check for files it shows 3 but doesnt get them correctly
<jesse> goofeedude, i ran man vncserver but it just displays in terminal.. not sure what to edit.
<ardchoille> Cnerd: Use gksudo nautilus
<ahimaj> meh
<cadorett> either way works
<Task> ahimaj... how will it benefit me?
<sai> hello  everybody
<Detedagowa> cador can i pm you?
<vallhalla81> !Hardy Heron
<ardchoille> cadorett: Yes, but one way is good and the other can cause problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy heron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Karyom> hi
<Aztec007> hey everyone hows everybody doing? great! ok I have a question: I'm trying to store an image of my system using partimage but when it begins to back up, it says that it ran out of space, and I followed the instructions according to the psychocat web page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage, what could i be doing wrong?
<ahimaj> well, you'll learn more about unix kernels
<goofeedude> jesse, I had just suggested to look at the vncserver man page to read and get an understanding of what configuration files to edit, so you would know how to set up vncserver the way you want it.
<ahimaj> you'll be able to configure it to maximize what your os gets out of your specs
<cadorett> Detedagowa yes
<goofeedude> jesse: but basically, just try typing `vncserver` and see what happens :-)
<ahimaj> you're running gutsy, correct?
<Detedagowa> do you see the pm?
<jesse> goofeedude, vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cadorett> no
<Detedagowa> idk how to pm with Gaim then
<cadorett> let me try and figure out why that is happening
<ahimaj> what did you say your problem was again?
<Detedagowa> ok
<cadorett> i believe its on my end
<madness> if i have a picture and want to use it as an icon how do i save it in gimp and put it into the correct folder to be able to chose from?
<goofeedude> jesse, oh dear. Did you use apt-get to install tightvnc?
<umop-apisdn> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jesse> goofeedude, i used the intall manager.
<cadorett> You have aim i take it?
<Aztec007> Evidently, the book "Memoirs of an invisible man" is about me....
 * umop-apisdn gets snubbed by ubotu
<umop-apisdn> fine, silly bot
<Detedagowa> Gaim yes
<jesse> install*
<Aztec007> Cuz I'm frickin INVISIBLE!
<Detedagowa> let me grab a cigarette brb
<umop-apisdn> wow, lag spike
<Cnerd> :D:D thnx
<Task> I just need to disable the dang  X so I can install a driver
<cadorett> Cnerd did that work?
<ahimaj> X?
<Cnerd> yes
<cadorett> I assume it did from your :D
<ahimaj> what is that
<Cnerd>  yhnx cadorett
<cadorett> no problem
<Task> The GUI
<Task> The X   system
<umop-apisdn> which brings me to the routing bit. anyone have a moment to point me at a good place to configure my new ubuntu server 7.10 server as a router?
<Task> The interface
<Cnerd> :p
<cadorett> finally fixed my issue
<aslan> Task: Task just hold ctl+alt and hit F2
<cadorett> just in case anyone here has free space issues on ext3 partition
<Cnerd> now peogramming for linux :)
<aslan> then when you get there login
<aslan> and run
<ahimaj> what is the gui doing?
<cadorett> deleting and recreating the journal works real well
<aslan> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ahimaj> are you trying to install a graphics driver?
<aslan> I believe that should fix the issue
<Detedagowa> im back
<steven_> um i need help
<cadorett> Detedagowa
<umop-apisdn> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Detedagowa> ??
<Aztec007> Fine, I'll figure it out myself!  *SHEEESH*
<goofeedude> jesse: sorry I'm actually out of my expertise at this point. I thought perhaps the proper dependencies might not be installed (because it looks as is vncserver cannot find the c library it needs.) Perhaps you could check if lisbstdc++=libc6.2.2.so.3 is installed (looking for it in the package manger...) Other than that, I'm all out of suggestions
<Task> I need to install display drivers
<Task> the driver says the system X has to be not running
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: out of curiosity, are you backing up your partition to the same drive you're backing up?
<jesse> goofeedude, this is a fresh install of gutsy.
<Task> so I try to close it but it wont close
<ahimaj> oh
<Task> it will load back up to the login part
<ahimaj> you can boot into recovery
<madness> if i have a picture and want to use it as an icon how do i save it in gimp and put it into the correct folder to be able to chose from?
<ahimaj> or into grub
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: no actually I have an external HD
<ahimaj> and ask for a command prompt
<ahimaj> gui won't be loaded then
<ahimaj> and you can just do everything manually
<Task> how do I ask for command prompt using grub?
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: can you check the free disk space on the target drive?
<ahimaj> just type in sudo boot
<ahimaj> it will restart
<Task> kk
<ahimaj> press esc when you see grub menu flash
<ahimaj> then just read the options
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: by target drive you mean the drive that I'm saving my back up to right?
<ahimaj> you can type in c
<ahimaj> to get a command prompt
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: or is it the drive that I'm backing up
<Aztec007> ?
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: yes... actually, i should have said "destination", to be technically accurate. thanks for seeing through my 3:30am typo ;)
<Task> ummm sudo boot doesnt work
<goofeedude> jesse, I really am out of my area of expertise at this point :-) I haven't gotten Ubuntu installed yet due to an installer issue. I use tightVNC on my Slackware box. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable may help you!
<Task> Yeah I am there right now
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: the drive you are backing up to is the one i'm interested in
<biff420> i am trying to start pidgin but it does not pop up...it is running (can see it in the processes) but there is no window
<Detedagowa> i cant beleive i just did that
<underyx> hello! I'm back today with another question:
<biff420> any ideas
<underyx> How can I decompress an NTFS pendrive from linux?
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: yes, it's got plenty of space 100GBs to be exact
<ahimaj> sudo reboot
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: Did what?
<Detedagowa> ran that gui shutoff code
<Detedagowa> lol
<Detedagowa> went to command line
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: I should tell you that it happens to be a Windows formatted partition though
<Task> negative
<umop-apisdn> aha
<BehiiMehii> How do I play .SWF files?
<Detedagowa> cadorr u still here?
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: aha???
<umop-apisdn> that may be the issue, right there. NTFS, i assume?
<loudnlownoma> biff420: do you get the icon near the clock?
<cadorett> yes
<loudnlownoma> Detedagowa: lol
<Detedagowa> ok
<cadorett> Detedagowa i am still here
<underyx> I have to tell that the system doesn't even mount the pendrive
<ahimaj> sudo shutdown -r now
<Detedagowa> um
<ahimaj> that should udo it
<ardchoille> !flash | BehiiMehii
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: yes, yes YES *grr
<cadorett> did you get my screenname in notice?
<ubotu> BehiiMehii: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Detedagowa> screename for what?
<goofeedude> Has anybody else ran into the installer limitation I described earlier? :I have used the GParted liveCD to prepare a linux parition for Ubuntu, but upon starting the installer from the liveCD, the only choices are Use Entire Disk, Shrink the NTFS partition on sdb, and Manual. Upon choosing manual, my linux partition(s) are not visible, and the only option is to create a new partition table. Is there a workaround for this? (usin
<goofeedude> g the 7.10 live CD. Also, the partitions are visible in /proc/partitions)
<cadorett> aim
<jesse> goofeedude, how do i uninstaller the vncserver? its not in the uninstall menu!
<cadorett> this xchat is strange
<biff420> loudnlownoma: no...nothing
<steven_> i have fouled up!! i accedentally set the letter 'a' in the initiate field for this setting. now, the fire is constantly being painted and i cannot stop it!!! I can clear it, but when i move my mouse the flames start again and i can't change the settings. can somebody please help me?!
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: try copying a file to that drive - i'm betting it's mounted read-only
<Detedagowa> i have no idea what the notice is l;ol
<loudnlownoma> biff420: strange....   try running it from a terminal prompt
<cadorett> maybe its blocked on here
<Moniker42> steven_, if you don't have anything needing saved open press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<cadorett> my sn is alichrisoncampus
<biff420> loudnlownoma: i did
<Detedagowa> i im'd you
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: well, up until now, linux detects the drive after loading and i have been able to dNd my files to it
<soldats> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<biff420> loudnlownoma: same thing
<Detedagowa> see it?
<cadorett> no
<loudnlownoma> biff420: no errors or anything afterward?
<cadorett> whats yours
<Detedagowa> detedagowa
<Detedagowa> i think
<biff420> loudnlownoma: nope...hang on I think i found a post about this
<Task> ok well I got it booted... ummm whats the next step up from root folder
<Task> ?
<Detedagowa> are u in xchat or aim?
<cadorett> (04:38:25 AM) detedagowa <AUTO-REPLY> :  Your IM has been sent to my mobile device. When I receive it, I will be able to reply. Thanks for your IM! Want your IMs forwarded to your phone? Click here
<cadorett> both
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: it might be the dayquil, but... "dNd" ?
<goofeedude> jesse: I really don't know? perhaps you could try `sudo apt-get remove tightvnc` (google it first, I'm not a debian/Ubuntu guy yet and I don't recall the proper syntax for apt-get) That's about the best I can come up with :-)
<Detedagowa> how do u hae your im's sent to yur phone?
<cadorett> i dont, thats what your message said
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: Drag and Drop (I'm trying to sound cool by using linux lingo, please forgive me :)
<Detedagowa> thats what yours said to
<cadorett> are you sure your logged in on aim as well
<Detedagowa> yes
<cadorett> gah why so many communication problems hrm
<cadorett> hold on
<biff420> loudnlownoma: trying to move my prefs.xml to see if it tries to make a new one
<Detedagowa> lol
<Snille> How can I find where an "icon" is located, I want to know the actual location of the PNG or SVG file for a launcher on my desktop... But how?
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: lol, ok... now i feel silly, for not knowing linux lingo... i'm actually a windows tech, but no worries. try this forum entry, see if it's helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<cadorett> add me to buddy list maybe
<loudnlownoma> biff420: Cool.  Haven't had any trouble with mine, so don't know what to say if that doesn't do it.  :(
<Detedagowa> are you talking aol instanst messanger or Gaim
<cadorett> pidgin
<Detedagowa> i added u
<cadorett> gaims successor
<Task> ./root/usr ?
<Detedagowa> i dont hae pidgen
<Karyom> hello, is anybody using compz and gdesklets together,
<cadorett> it still uses aim network tho
<Detedagowa> um
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: yeah, I'm a recent convert myself
<biff420> loudnlownoma: that didnt fix it...its strange...i just reformatted and reinstalled just because of this earlier...was working and then bam....and same thing happened again
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: learning linux to expand my horizons
<Detedagowa> idk : \
<cadorett> hrm
<Detedagowa> can we make a irc channle on here>?
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: it's worse than that, actually... I'm a *career* windows tech, in a (watch the caps) MICROSOFT SHOP (my boss's emphasis)
<Humanzy> hey , i don't have any sound in flash, this really bothers me cus i kinda abandoned windows
<loudnlownoma> biff420: Definitely is strange...  Like I said, haven't run across it myself.
<Humanzy> :( flash is all brok'd
<Detedagowa> join #detedagowa
<Task> got it
<Task> finally!!!
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: ah ok, look at the bright side, at least you're living well :)
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: i've been fooling around with linux off and on for about 8 or 10 years, but this year i got serious about it - ubuntu looks like a real competitor for the desktop market.
<tuntun> Hi. Are there any programs other than partition magic on windows that can read/write files in another unmounted ext3 partition?
<Eds> Linux desktop has a hyperterminal doesnt it?
<Task> ahi you there?
<umop-apisdn> tuntun: by definition, nothing can touch unmounted filesystems
<kraut> moin
<Karyom> moinsen
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: dude, so have I. I started using mandrake and the thrill lasted for like 2 weeks and then I just gave up on it cuz I could never print,
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: but once I took a look at ol' Gutsy here, I became enamored
<steven_> accedentally set the letter 'enter' in the initiate field for this setting. now, the fire is constantly being painted and i cannot stop it!!! I can clear it, but when i move my mouse the flames start again and i can't change the settings. can somebody please help me?!
<tuntun> umop-apisdn: partitionmagic in windows: It can read write parititions that aren't letterd
<steven_> how can i fix this
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: no printing, no sound, no OpenGL without fighting... i feel your pain. ubuntu really seems to have its act together, tho... between ubuntu and winedoors, i was playing counterstrike on a brand new box about 35 minutes after i opened it :))
<Karyom> is anybody using gdesklets?
<loudnlownoma> steven_: what happens when you try to disable the fire plugin in CCSM?
<Karyom> or SuperKaramba in Gnome?
<cabrioleur> Karyom: I used to.
<umop-apisdn> steven_: why can't you change the settings? is it not in the preferences menu, at the top of the screen?
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: yep, if you're a gamer, windows is your master :(
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: oh, i dunno... vista may have fixed that for us :)
<Karyom> it doesnt work for me, maybe because of compiz?
<tuntun> umop-apisdn: partitionmagic in windows: It can read write parititions that aren't letterd...
<umop-apisdn> tuntun: not "lettered" and "unmounted" are not the same thing
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: lol yeah, i'm still skeptical about vista
<Karyom> do you have Compiz and gdesklets runnin?
<umop-apisdn> tuntun: what, exactly, are you trying to do?
<loudnlownoma> umop-apisdn: So true!  My new desktop came with Vista on it, and I have had quite an easier time getting some of my games working in Ubuntu than in Vista...lol
<tuntun> umop-apisdn: I think they are in windows...
<bmt2> hello to all
<cabrioleur> Karyom: if you use compiz, it's recommended to use screenlets. They fit nicely and you can create mac os x expose kind of widgets.
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: don't bother with skepticism... the world hates it, and microsoft is trying to quietly find something else for them to be upset about, so they can do vista like they did ME... sweep it under the carpet...
<bmt2> is there a way to see the files on my windows xp laptop via my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop if they are in the same network
<biff420> loudnlownoma: i am the biggest tard
<Karyom> thanks, gonna take a look on it
<bmt2> also is there a way to copy files from my windows xp laptop to my Ubuntu laptop ?
<umop-apisdn> loudnlownoma: i know exactly what you mean - i was just commenting friday about how ubuntu was more backwards-compatible with windows apps than windows is...
<cabrioleur> Karyom: imho screenlets has more kiss attitude, and nicer widgets.
<loudnlownoma> biff420: Careful now.  You may be talking to the master on that one...lol
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: google "samba"
<underyx> How could I decompress an NTFS pendrive from linux?
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: you just might be right, because Vista has been out for what? a couple of months, if not a year and they still cant get their act together
<bmt2> umop-apisdn: thanks
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: np
<biff420> loudnlownoma: doubt it...it was minimized....probably was that way before I went through reinstalling Ubuntu
<loudnlownoma> umop-apisdn: Heh.  It has definitely been an experience, that's for sure!
<bmt2> is there another alternative other than samba ....something quick that i can use ?
<biff420> loudnlownoma: oh well i was able to go from 32 bit to 64 bit....which is what i want to do the first time
<cabrioleur> bmt2: nfs.
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: uhm... thumbdrive?
<steven_> sweet fixed it
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: samba is the linux version of windows file sharing - it lets your laptop speak windows networking
<bmt2> umop-apisdn: funny you said thumbdrive...i lost that damn thing...that is why i am trying to do this ...LOL
<loudnlownoma> biff420: Ahhhh...   Well, at least it works   :)   I made the same mistake when I first installed thinking something had busted it in the install, then realized somehow it was in the taskbar already
<bmt2> cabrioleur: what is nfs ?
<steven_> So how do i install a them?
<loudnlownoma> biff420: good to hear its working tho!
<tuntun> the realtek ac97 drivers have fsckd ubuntu, what should i do?
<biff420> loudnlownoma: it isnt always showing up in avn either
<Carbonflux> I need some help with a Ubuntu 7.10 install...after I install Ubuntu from the LiveCD and restart after grub it hangs on Starting Up...
<loudnlownoma> steven_: Grats!
<biff420> loudnlownoma: thanks for the help
<cabrioleur> nfs is for unixes what smb is for windows.
<loudnlownoma> biff420: np
<Carbonflux> also, I have to use Safe Graphics mode to start the liveCD
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: well umop, I'm either goin to bed or do some more reading but regardless, I thank you for acknowledging me and throwing this poor dog a bone...
<steven_> ok now my enter buttion itsent  working ?
<Aztec007> HAPPY NEW YEAR'S TO ALL!
<biff420> Anybody figure out an easy way to get different desktop backgrounds on the compiz cube yet?
<LiraNuna> Aztec007, YOU ARE EARLY
<loudnlownoma> biff420:Do you mean a different background for each cube face?
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: oh, duh... 'nother method: share the folder on your xp box, and use the file manager on the linux box to navigate to the windows machine and grab the files... should be there (at least read-only) by default
<BernardB> How can I install the newest version of aMSN?
<biff420> loudnlownoma: yep
<loudnlownoma> biff420: Cuz if you do, I'd like to know too...  hehe.  :)
<umop-apisdn> Aztec007: no problem. good luck, and happy holidays
<Aztec007> LiraNuna: just by a coupe of days 1 to be exact :)
<LiraNuna> oh shi- I thought this is #4chan
<Aztec007> umop-apisdn: likewise my brother, peace
<bmt2> umop-apisdn: now that sounds like something quick and easy
<biff420> loudnlownoma: i have found lots of difficult ways to do it...but im not that brave...figured i'd just wait till they patch in in the next release of either nautilus or compiz-fusion
<bmt2> all i want to do is pass a abundant amount of mp3 files from my xp box to my linux box
<umop-apisdn> BernardB: use the package manager to install pidgin
<Aztec007> LiraNuna: whats #4chan?
<loudnlownoma> I searched around for a little bit one night and wasn't finding much, but I wasn't looking very hard either.  Then just decided that bed was calling too loudly to worry about it, and haven't had a chance to look any more yet
<bmt2> okay i share the folder on my xp box...what do i do now to access that folder on my linux box ?
<loudnlownoma> Anyone familiar with GRUB or Vista's bootloader, and know why either would be loading very slowly?
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: just click on the "places" menu, and choose "network"
<umop-apisdn> bmt2: then look for your xp machine, go to the share, and grab the files :)
<Humanzy> can anyone help me reclaim sound in flash?
<Carbonflux> I need some help with a Ubuntu 7.10 install...after I install Ubuntu from the LiveCD and restart after grub it hangs on Starting Up...
<Carbonflux> any ideas ? heh
<BernardB> umop-apisdn, I've already installed the aMSN using the package manager, but it still complains there's a new version (I'm running Gutsy).
<umop-apisdn> Carbonflux: could be any number of things... try the memtest?
<umop-apisdn> BernardB: sorry, not familiar with that package... is there a help menu?
<cabrioleur> loudnlownoma: loading system or getting to this point?
<TopoMorto> Carbonflux, on wich hardware?
<umop-apisdn> Carbonflux: by which i meant the memtest on the livecd, to check your ram. it could also be a few other things, but i would suspect hardware (without any other info)
<BernardB> umop-apisdn, I'll search google again, thanks though
<vallhalla81> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Carbonflux> umop-apisdn: I can try that now, will it help? I think the issue is graphics frankly, I can only get the LiveCD to run in safe graphics mode, it hangs the same way, the alt/cntl F1/F2 keys don't work either, do you know if there is a parameter on the kernel command line to force it use VGA graphics ?
<umop-apisdn> BernardB: sorry i wasn't more helpful... i'm assuming, though, that aMSN is an IM client?
<bmt2> isn't a pc part of the network even though it is running wireless ?
<loudnlownoma> cabrioleur: Getting to the menu.  I get the bios splash screen, then blank window with a cursor for a god 20-30 seconds or more - then GRUB menu pops up and everything works fine after that.
<BernardB> umop-apisdn, no problem and yes ;-)
<umop-apisdn> BernardB: if so, you might try pidgin - it works with all the major (and some not-so-major) IM networks, and is almost as good (in my opinion) as trillian
<cabrioleur> loudnlownoma: it will do that when cd is in the tray.
<loudnlownoma> cabrioleur: Do you know if Vista's will do the same?  Can't recall if I noticed a difference without a CD in, but I don't think that made a difference
<BernardB> umop-apisdn, totally agree, but the problem is, I would like to use my webcam and that's not a priority for pidgin. It is a very good IM, though.
<umop-apisdn> Carbonflux: if the livecd doesn't fly, you're gonna need better help than i to get that running on your box
<olli> good morning! I've got exactly the same CD-buning issue this guy had: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251714 Unfortunately he didnt tell how he solved it
<BernardB> umop-apisdn, I'll try to compile it myself
<umop-apisdn> BernardB: ah, i see. good luck :)
<BernardB> Thanks
<Carbonflux> umop-apisdn: the liveCd works fine in safe graphics mode
<steven_> can sombody help me on how to install theams
<cabrioleur> loudnlownoma: vista loader will not. Lilo will not too.
<cabrioleur> loudnlownoma: and there is a way to fix this if you want.
<umop-apisdn> Carbonflux: the fact that you have to choose "safe graphics mode" is where i get stumped - if it doesn't just go, i recommend someone with a little more experience than myself :)
<Carbonflux> umop-apisdn: thanks for trying :)
<h0n3st> I try to install apache (as interanet web server)/Squid (transparent mode as cache server) on my office server. when I use iptable to redirect http request to squid, i lost my access to apache. I checked using telnet and saw the local request to server (http requests) go trough squid and so squid not work. How can I define a rule that exclude requests to http port of server do not redirect to squid?
<TopoMorto> i'm in trouble connecting a NFS share from an Ubuntu server machine to my Ubuntu laptop, portmap and nfs-common are running on client side (but i dont see listed nfs when i cat /proc/filesystems), i have googled around to chek solution but nothiong useful, could someone help?
<loudnlownoma> cabrioleur: That's why I'm so puzzled with it.  A couple nights ago I switched over to Vista's loader.  Rewrote the MBR with EasyBCD, re-setup GRUB on my Ubuntu drive, got the Window's loader working correctly - but it does the same thing
<BernardB> Lol, Gutsy restarted abruptly
<umop-apisdn> olli: in the forum you linked to, the original poster stated that he fixed it by replacing the hardware, or maybe the software... i quote him now: "The problem is with the drive itself. The version of cdrecord that i had was not compatable with burning data cds."
<cabrioleur> loudnlownoma: disable cd booting in bios, or move it below hd.
<vallhalla81> what can i use insted of vmware?
<scguy318> vallhalla81: Virtualbox
<umop-apisdn> olli: so either he replaced the hardware, or he replaced the software, i'm not sure which... but you mnight try a different cd burning app?
<olli> umop-apisdn, I did so
 * TopoMorto reboot server
<vallhalla81> scguy318: ok thank you
<loudnlownoma> cabrioleur: Will try that, or at least try watching without a CD in the drive and see if it makes a difference...   Back in a few.  Thanks!
<olli> umop-apisdn, I thought scsi-emulation was the problem
<umop-apisdn> h0n3st: what port is squid running on?
<olli> umop-apisdn, does it make any sense to enable ide-scsi?
<umop-apisdn> olli: if you read the whole page, it looks like maybe he upgraded his version of cdrecord
<amikrop> I have a wireless-and-also-wired router. I, henceforth, want to connect to it with ethernet, and not wirelessly. How can I disable the wireless of my pc? (I don't even want roaming mode to be on, because it connects to other networks.)
<olli> umop-apisdn, the problems occured since I updated from feisty to gutsy
<umop-apisdn> olli: sorry, my GG box doesn't even have a cdrom ;)
<umop-apisdn> oh, hey
<umop-apisdn> olli: is it an ide cdrw?
<olli> umop-apisdn, yes
<olli> umop-apisdn, in feisty I never changed its configuration. it just worked out of the bx
<michael__> My system had 2x80GB hard drives and 2 user profiles running 7.10
<michael__> one drive with one partition having the operating system and my /home directory
<michael__> second dive with two partitions Swap and extra storage.
<umop-apisdn> olli: then, yes, maybe... ide-scsi might be a good thing to enable. i know windows uses a fake scsi interface for burners, maybe ubuntu does, too.
<michael__> The second drive with the Swap is dead and the system will not boot into GUI.
<michael__> How do I reconfigure my system to get a swap on the working drive and not loose any of the /home data?
<umop-apisdn> olli: i don't have enough experience to be truly helpful, and for that i apologize.
<olli> umop-apisdn, thank you for trying anyways!
<Humanzy> my soundcard played everything until i updated to dapper drake, then flash plugin stopped working
<piyush> hello, i m going to reintsall the OS...but i hav downloaded many packages....i want to use them for new sys....any help?
<eris> Humanzy: u mean the sound stopped working in flash plugin?
<Humanzy> yep
<eris> if so, do you have more than one soundcard?
<Humanzy> i may
<jkfdsjjklfds> cool i found a way to make divx web player files play
<Humanzy> i know i have integrated sound
<jkfdsjjklfds> theres a plugin for firefox that can direct the divx files to vlc
<Humanzy> so it coul dbe
<eris> if so, its probably playing out the other card, i had same problem with crappy onboard sound card, vs my nice sblive
<Humanzy> what can i do
<eris> theres something on the fourms to fix it
<Humanzy> also what's this plugin?
<BernardB> Has somebody got a xChat script that shows a lot of sysinfo (uptime, best uptime, processor, motherboard etc.) (not xlack!)?
<eris> try googling for: ubuntu multiple soundcard flash player
<Tyczek> BernardB, go to www.xchat.org and search for sysinfo
<jkfdsjjklfds> i have found this compiz fusion cube plugin to be awfully useful
<umop-apisdn> anyone know why my machine would have eth0, eth1, eth3, and eth4 listed when i "ifconfig -a"? more importantly, what happened to eth2?
<jkfdsjjklfds> i thought it was just pointless eye candy, but i use it all the time, every time i clutter up a cube side i switch to a clean side
<umop-apisdn> oh, and to clarify... yes, i have 4 nics :)
<eris> ja, its useful eye candy :P
<jkfdsjjklfds> now the wobbly windows on the other hand, is pretty, and nothing more
<eris> i use it lots for like keeping work related windows seperate from my irc/web browsing :D
<jkfdsjjklfds> eris yeah it is good for that
<umop-apisdn> jkfdsjjklfds: actually, i use the wobbly windows to keep my boss from looking at my screen - he glances over, i wobble the window, he turns green...
<Humanzy> also, it looks pretty, and makes people jealous
<eris> does compiz have the burn effect? i like my wobbly windows to turn into a cloud of fairy dust when i close them
<Humanzy> then you can be like
<eris> it just looks nice
<umop-apisdn> eris: yes
<Humanzy> "yeah it was a total pain in the ass to set up, i'm so computer awesome, check it out"
<jkfdsjjklfds> yeah compiz fusion has the burn
<jkfdsjjklfds> and you can customize the burn a lot
<biff420> I'm not able to import/play anything in Rythmbox...any ideas?
<jkfdsjjklfds> particles, burn time, size, color, etc
<steven_> hiw can i change the them for my task bar ?
<eris> mmmhm, thats the bestest
<loudnlownoma> cabrioleur: Well, the CD in the drive didn't change anything, but switching the HDD to boot first resolved it.  Is that something new to Vista dual-boots?  Can't seem to remember that being an issue on my laptop at all, with or without a CD in the drive as well. (Laptop has an XP/Feisty dual-boot)
<umop-apisdn> eris: actually, i like the multi-colored particle burn effect, much cooler than just lighting it on fire - goes well with the "magic lamp" min/max effect
<eris> yes i have that too
<cabrioleur> loudnlownoma: no, it has nothing to do with vista. It's the motherboard and bios.
<eris> tho using beryl, and i havent upgraded cause as someone said setting it up was a uber pita and that that it works no updating till im ready to upgrade the whole box :D
<umop-apisdn> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<loudnlownoma> cabrioleur: Ahhhh, makes sense.  That would have been my next guess, as this is the first I've run across that.  Good to know though.  Thanks again!  I can't imagine how much hair I've lost trying to fix that.  Been searching for answers for a few days now and getting nothing related to my issue...
<biff420> I'm not able to play/import anything in Rythmbox..any ideas?
<umop-apisdn> eris: you'd be surprised how easy it is to set up on gibbon... and how little breaks now :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> compiz fusion works good in gnome, but crappy in kde
<jkfdsjjklfds> then again everything works crappy in kde
<cabrioleur> biff420: if you are trying to import mp3's, install codecs first.
<biff420> cabrioleur: is there an option in the player?
<loudnlownoma> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BernardB> Tyczek, I tried a lot, but I'm not satisfied, maybe somebody can recommend me a good sysinfo script?
<loudnlownoma> biff420: check out that first link
<jkfdsjjklfds> i purposely test nonfree before i test free, because nonfree works
<umop-apisdn> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Karyom> uuh Screenlets is damn cool...Thank again.  :)
<umop-apisdn> gah, i have *got* to get this router set up, and get off this little belkin - it overheats so quickly!
<Tyczek> BernardB, well... I had one, but it was simple... and for long it's not as usefull... only spamm channel
<biff420> lounlownoma: i found the gstreamer stuff in syn
<BernardB> Tyczek, it's not for this network, so that's no problem.
<jeezers> can anyone help me step by step to have a media player installed?
<loudnlownoma> Oh how the time flies....  5 am already and 10 is gonna be here way too soon!  Nite all, and thanks for all the help!
<Tyczek> BernardB, hmm dunno... maybe http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/search.pl?str=system&cat=0&Submit=Search
<jkfdsjjklfds> jeezers in terminal type sudo apt-get install vlc
<Tyczek> BernardB, 3 position?
<jkfdsjjklfds> vlc plays just about anything
<eburtusmc> hi
<BernardB> Will try it now Tyczek
<eburtusmc> my hash # for 7.10 doesn't match what's listed on the site
<asdf> hi. How to list the content of a package ?
<jkfdsjjklfds> take the package, and open it up and see whats inside
<asdf> is it impossible with apt ?
<jeezers> @jkfd~, i get an error wen i try it
<Rainx> Is there someone that can help me with ubuntu once I get it installed?
<jkfdsjjklfds> yeah, likely, rainx
<jkfdsjjklfds> right hero
<Rainx> ?
<jkfdsjjklfds> lol come back here with questions
<amikrop> I have a wireless-and-also-wired router. I, henceforth, want to connect to it with ethernet, and not wirelessly. How can I disable the wireless of my pc? (I don't even want roaming mode to be on, because it connects to other networks.)
<jkfdsjjklfds> or consult documentation
<jkfdsjjklfds> google is your best friend
<Rainx> yes I know
<Elko> asdf take a look at apt-file
<jkfdsjjklfds> sweet!
<Rainx> I've found many tutorials and such its hard to understand
<cabrioleur> amikrop: blacklist the module :-)
<asdf> thans Elko , i try
<cabrioleur> amikrop: remove the card from motherboard.
<jkfdsjjklfds> installing ubuntu shouldnt be hard
<Rainx> oh no I know that much
<cabrioleur> amikrop: set it up not to connect.
<BernardB> Tyczek, the problem is this when I for example type in /sys: http://rafb.net/p/QqKi8Z99.html
<jkfdsjjklfds> what problems are you planning on encountering?
<Rainx> Im talking a bit lil more in debt like on how to get beryl running and such
<amikrop> cabrioleur: Isn't there a more elegant way? :P
<amikrop> cabrioleur: how?
<Rainx> along with my video card correctly installed
<jkfdsjjklfds> rainx, its easier than ever
<x3roconf> Rainx: it's not hard..
<jkfdsjjklfds> you just enable your restricted driver in restricted driver manager
<jkfdsjjklfds> and compiz fusion (beryl) works automatically
<Rainx> last time i tried to install my video drivers and run beryl i could never log into it again
<Rainx> i had to reformat
<cabrioleur> amikrop: remove roaming, that's first. The network-manager will not work for wireless. Make sure the setup is not saying anything. It will skip.
<Rainx> so this time im  planning for some help lol
<Tyczek> BernardB, umm...
<amikrop> cabrioleur: How can I remove roaming mode?
<jeezers> vlc:
<jeezers>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<jeezers> wat do i do??
<amikrop> If I do so, it is enabled again, since I don't give it manual connection information.
<Tyczek> BernardB, dunno... The scripts worked fine for me... Maybe you should try another one ?
<Rainx> does anyone know how to get world of warcraft working under ubuntu?
<cabrioleur> amikrop: go to network configuration and uncheck roaming.
<amikrop> Also, when I right click -> disable wireless, on the nm-applet, nect time I boot it is enabled again
<amikrop> If I do so, it is enabled again, since I don't give it manual connection information.
<BernardB> Yes, I'll search for more. Thanks Tyczek
<ScottG> Rainx: We use Crossover here but there are other ways I've been told.
<timoo> Hello, am I in big trouble if I deleted the file /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh ?
<Tyczek> BernardB, np
<timoo> I'm quite scared
<amikrop> cabrioleur: Actually, I am not allowed to click "OK" if I untick roaming, if I don't give manual connection info.
<x3roconf> Rainx: try wine
<Rainx> ok.... is crossover free? or does it cost
<x3roconf> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jkfdsjjklfds> johnny_5 how is road runner in hawaii
<Carbonflux> If you change your network setting when running LiveCD is there any way to restart the network and get ubuntu to use the net settings?
<jkfdsjjklfds> slow?
<scguy318> Rainx: Crossover is payware
<scguy318> Rainx: with a 30-day trial
<Rainx> oh darn
<gegge0> ciao
<Rainx> one time payment
<scguy318> Rainx: Wine is what you want
<gegge0> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rainx> or monthly
<timoo> Anyone knows if I have to re-install all over again if I deleted the file */etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh* ? I'm really scared...
<jkfdsjjklfds> rainx you can sign up as a advocate to test beta software for crossover
<scguy318> Rainx: its one time
<jkfdsjjklfds> then you get it free
<ScottG> Rainx: I believe we paid $35 for it but if you can find a free way, try that first.
<scguy318> Rainx: what's missing from Wine that you would consider Crossover?
<Rainx> am i ablet to post links here? I'll show you what ive read
<scguy318> Rainx: sure
<Rainx> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4727367100.html
<ScottG> scguy318: Wine requires a lot of messing with.. in Crossover it just installed easily.
<Rainx> exactly
<Rainx> thats one reason not to bother with wine
<Rainx> lol
<scguy318> ScottG: yeah, but I like my stuff free :)
<zhancang> #ubuntu-cn
<Rainx> I don't mind
<scguy318> ScottG: and there's not much messing, but whatever works for you :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> rainx you can download crossover 6.2 for ubuntu  gutsy here http://dl.btjunkie.org/torrent/Crossover-Linux-Pro-6-2-For-Debian-Ubuntu/4324e0022acf76a7fecb129da95b3013839f38d1a1b4/download.torrent
<x3roconf> Rainx: u should use openoffice crossover is useless
<scguy318> is that...legit?
<scguy318> x3roconf: depends on what you're doing
<h0n3st> umop-apisdn: it is on default port
<ScottG> I do too.. but my wife plays WoW and crossover got it working so $35 was a small price to pay for peace :)
<x3roconf> really..?
<rsk> wow works in wine too
<scguy318> ScottG: WoW works on Wine but, hey, I would pay anything for the wife :)
<Carbonflux> heh
<jkfdsjjklfds> scottg thats cool. im joining the beta testers to get photoshop csx working
<Rainx> well
<Carbonflux> I take about a 50% frame rate hit running Wow in Wine when I have tired ti
<Rainx> as soon as this ubuntu iso is done downloading im gonna install and be back
<Rainx> so yeah
<luddite> i have a question related to wine/ubuntu - is this not the appropriate IRC?
<scguy318> Carbonflux: latest Wine has some regressions, as for 0.9.50 I think
<scguy318> Carbonflux: not sure about .51/.52
<tuntun> so ac97 drivers fubared ubuntu. How can I start ubuntu without sound?
<ScottG> #winehq  I believe
<scguy318> luddite: well, shoot, though you may be better served in #winehq
<Carbonflux> scguy318: well I have not tried it for about a year, I assume its gotten a lot better
<luddite> thanks scottG. ok
<jkfdsjjklfds> upgrade from ac97
<jkfdsjjklfds> get some hi def
<Rainx> ok i do not like kanotix.....but i have no other live disc on hand so it will have to do
<scguy318> Carbonflux: read the AppDb and see for yourself
<Carbonflux> does anyone know how to restart the network when running liveCD ?
<scguy318> Carbonflux: as of...49, there are some reg tweaks that definitely improve rendering
<Carbonflux> scguy318: I will, thank you :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> oh no, he's gunna use kde
<jkfdsjjklfds> kde BLOWS
<Carbonflux> I woukld much rather use Wine then boot windows
<ScottG> I think that's a matter of choice..
<Rainx> yay 5 min til download is done
<ScottG> KDE/Gnome I mean.. not windows :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> yeah, some choose to have slow unreliable systems
<luddite> I have 2 remaining applications making me keep windowsxp on dual boot. a) nortel contivity b) steinbergs Nuendo3 (i have 1 years of recording data in it)
<Carbonflux> I have playing pirates of the burning seas, some people have said the open beta already runs under wine
<ubuntu_> cuc cu
<tuntun> How can I start ubuntu without sound? The ac97 drivers fubared ubuntu.
<luddite> i cant get nuendo to open in wine. it starts then just dissapears.
<jkfdsjjklfds> blacklist the ac97 driver in /etc/modprobe.d?
<jkfdsjjklfds> (guess)
<scguy318> luddite: what's nuendo?
<ubuntu_> who can instruct me redhat linux
<luddite> tuntun: or turn it off in the bios
<scguy318> ubuntu_: no one here, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<Carbonflux> does anyone know how to restart the network when running liveCD ? I do a manual config and change the settings but I don't see any way to restart the network with the new values
<luddite> Nuendo is a multitrack audio recording prog
<scguy318> ubuntu_: I would wager #redhat?
<jkfdsjjklfds> maybe we could offer him a little english support
<tuntun> cant
<luddite> tuntun - why
<scguy318> ubuntu_: you probably should join #redhat for RHEL/Fedora needs
<scguy318> ubuntu_: and be sure to read the topic! :)
<giojor> hola alguna chilena por ai
<olli> do i have to install any extra modules in order to enable ide-scsi with 2.6 series kernel?
<luddite> he has left
<scguy318> !es | giojor
<ubotu> giojor: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scguy318> luddite: oh, didn't notice :P
<tuntun> its a software problem and I dont have the bios option anyway
<jkfdsjjklfds> pclos just released a gnome version with (finally) an updated kernel
<jkfdsjjklfds> i might have actually been on that distro, if it hadnt been for the fact that it was using 2.6.18 when 2.6.23 was being used regularly
<giojor> hola
<jkfdsjjklfds> and the maintainer of that distro was all like, i made a spin off of mandriva to help with, get this, updates!
<luddite> so: i cant get nuendo to open in wine. it starts then just dissapears.
<giojor> busco en espanol
<scguy318> giojor: type /join #ubuntu-es
<x3roconf> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scguy318> luddite: what's nuendo? I'm repeating, mighta missed your response
<jkfdsjjklfds> do de da de do de da
<scguy318> luddite: never mind :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> ubuntu power baby
<luddite> scguy318: Nuendo is a multitrack audio recording prog
<scguy318> luddite: I found, thanks :)
<luddite> it uses a dongle(usb) to authenticate - but there is a virtual one that you can run to defeat this
<Retro`> hello
<luddite> ie. a crack
<omar> I want to know the software sources that should be added in the "Third-party software" tab.
<Retro`> i am a broken man
<luddite> retro: why Sir?
<scguy318> Retro`: hello, have you a Ubuntu question?
<Retro`> sort of
<g0rb3h> apt-get hangover cure?
<scguy318> omar: none
<Retro`> i have a question relating to my sansa e260 mp3 player
<scguy318> luddite: well, looks like the AppDb is just dying to have someone submit an entry for Nuendo :)
<omar> scguy318: what do you mean 'none'??
<luddite> appDB?
<scguy318> omar: you don't need to add anything to third-party software
<scguy318> !appdb | luddite
<ubotu> luddite: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<g0rb3h> go for it retro
<luddite> cool - looking
<Retro`> you'll probably ignore me
<Retro`> bye
<omar> scguy318: I mean the Ubuntu links not
<dahitokiri> where can i get hardy?
<scguy318> dahitokiri: if I'm not mistaken, there are hardy images in the Ubuntu tracker
<scguy318> omar: please explain
<omar> scguy318: There are some links from the Ubuntu website itself..
<Retro`> dahitokiri, look at some nude chick and you'll get a hardy, if you know what i mean :D
<dahitokiri> is hardy in beta release right now?
<scguy318> !ask | Retro`
<ubotu> Retro`: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<olli> do i have to install any extra modules in order to enable ide-scsi with 2.6 series kernel?
<scguy318> dahitokiri: I wouldn't know, the people in #ubuntu+1 prob would
<omar> scguy318: I don't remember them, like http://source.ubuntu .com/.. or something around that
<x3roconf> Retro´: http://youtube.com/watch?v=aU4wOSkTe7s
<luddite> scguy318: thanks mate - never knew that existed
<scguy318> omar: are you trying to fix your sources.list?
<cabrioleur> olli: you don't need ide-scsi in 2.6
<scguy318> omar: or enable the sources repos? should be just a check for sources in the first tab of Software Sources
<omar> scguy318: No, I'm trying to configure the Add/Remove application.
<djm62> can anyone tell me a currently working way to get a nokia n70 to sync with evolution? I've tried a few things, and information just isn't coming off the phone
<scguy318> omar: configure in what way?
<cabrioleur> djm62: opensync
<omar> scguy318: Yes, I mean enabling software repos.
<olli> cabrioleur, any idea how to make my cd burner work again?
<thekillerplague1> hi
<scguy318> omar: ah, System -> Admin -> Software Sources, check the repos in the first tab
<thekillerplague1> who uses dial up
<scguy318> thekillerplague1: I don't, why?
<omar> scguy318:Oh ok
<jeezers> hey, i installed ubuntu from a software magazine's DVD. now wen i try installing stuff it asks for Ubuntu CD, wat do i do??
<thekillerplague1> im trying to set up a dial up connection
<cabrioleur> olli: in 2.6 kernels you don't need ide-scsi for burners.
<olli> I remember it working with dapper and feisty but when i upgraded to gutsy recently it seized working
<scguy318> jeezers: uncheck the CD repo in System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<thekillerplague1> but dont know how
<cabrioleur> olli: show me the errors.
<scguy318> !dialup | thekillerplague1
<ubotu> thekillerplague1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Retro`> i have a question relating to my sansa e260 mp3 player... i have bricked it, then i managed to write to the 16 MB flash drive by some forum instructions using the e200tool... i was in the manufacturing mode and then i got to the point when i was in the recovery mode... but then the .rom and the .mi4 files that i had to copy to that mounted flash drive, were not executed... 'Loading image failed' or something like that... please help
<olli> cabrioleur, i am getting told that the burner didn't like the mediums
<thekillerplague1> dev/modem no input/output
<omar> scguy318: The "Third-Party Software" tab here is empty. what are the links that should be there?
<djm62> cabrioleur: opensync?  I've installed it, but it hangs when I try to sync
<scguy318> thekillerplague1: have you looked at the factoid in link?
<timoo> Hello, how can i find a backup of the file mountdevsubfs.sh for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<timoo> I deleted it and I'm afraid to be in some *very big trouble* !
<timoo> Thnaks in advance
<thekillerplague1> doesnt work
<g0rb3h> retro, were u trying ot change the OS on it or something?
<thekillerplague1> i dont know what im missing
<olli> cabrioleur, just one moment, please
<scguy318> omar: lemme fire up Add/Remove, I actually don't use it :)
<olli> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> omar: Synaptic suits my taste better, moment
<Retro`> g0rb3h, i have mistakenly removed the partitions of that device while it was mounted (using gparted)... then the hell began... please help me
<djm62> cabrioleur: I can use obex to send files both to and from, the devices are paired, I've found the appropriate channel for bluetooth, but I don't really have the high-level understanding of what else needs to happen
<omar> scguy318: I love'em both :)
<scguy318> omar: I get Opera and VMware Player, you probably need to enable multiverse or somethin
<scguy318> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<djm62> cabrioleur: gnapplet is installed and seemingly working on the phone
<scguy318> omar: oh, its the partner or something repo
<tikiman> this is off topic but am I responsible for content users post to my website?
<tikiman> if im in the USA
<scguy318> tikiman: IANAL but I think no
<scguy318> tikiman: that said, you should consult a legal expert
<tikiman> I agre
<scguy318> tikiman: would hate you to get sued cuz you listened to some 15-year-old :P
<g0rb3h> retro: it might not be too bad if you havent messed with the rom in the device, mabe u just need to re write the file system to the storage bit?
<luddite> tikiman - read the slashdot.org legals about user contributed content
<Retro`> g0rb3h, so i basically destroyed the bootloader and the firmware... i can manage to mount the device with the e200tool but when i copy the appropriate .rom and the .mi4 files into it, those cannot be written for unknown reason
<tikiman> luddite, thank you, I am considering starting a torrent tracker on my server
<Retro`> g0rb3h, yes... please tell me how to do that
<scguy318> tikiman: oh, so the user posting is tracker uploads?
<jeezers> how do i get mp3 to play?
<tikiman> scguy318, yes
<scguy318> jeezers: double click one, Totem or w/e should open up, get asked to install codecs, install codecs, shouldb e good
<scguy318> jeezers: of course, ensure that the appropriate...universe/multiverse repos are enabled
<scguy318> jeezers: or use VLC
<tikiman> and considering becoming a tracker aswell
<jeezers> Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<jeezers> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<jeezers> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<jeezers> well?
<scguy318> jeezers: alright, if you do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, what happens?
<hibbert> moin ist im Kernel der 8.04 kein Fritz Wlan Stick treiber mehr drinne???
<scguy318> !restricted | jeezers, if you haven't seen this
<ubotu> jeezers, if you haven't seen this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scguy318> tikiman: ah, in that case, I would think possibly, I know for tracker search engines they can definitely claim non-responsibility, since they're just indexing torrents
<Myrtti> !de | hibbert
<ubotu> hibbert: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hibbert> thx
<jeezers> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<jeezers> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<jeezers> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<jeezers> or been moved out of Incoming.
<jeezers> . . .
<scguy318> tikiman: but trackers, eh,possibly, if it's all legal stuff prob sure, but IANAL :P
<Luge> Good morning all.
<g0rb3h> retro: kinda hard to help without detailed specs of the device =s are you sure your mounting the right bit of the device? Mabe it will only take the firmware from a certain area
<tikiman> scguy318, I have prepaid legal :)
<scguy318> jeezers: output from apt-get?
<tikiman> scguy318, ill try that
<amikrop> Is it too risky to have gutsy-proposed enabled?
<Myrtti> jeezers: use the pastebin next time
<jeezers> yeah, sorry
<Luge> Newbie question here: How do I navigate to the main File System in the terminal, please?
<scguy318> amikrop: I say yes
<Retro`> g0rb3h, my device is SanDisk Sansa e260
<scguy318> Luge: cd /path
<x3roconf> use cd
<scguy318> Luge: path being w/e dir
<x3roconf> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<djm62> Luge: cd / takes you to the top directory
<amikrop> scguy318: I see. Thanks.
<djm62> Luge: ls shows you what's there
<macmander> hi
<tuntun> I need to get to the desktop. How can I overcome this error? x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.
<scguy318> jeezers: if you don't want to mess with GStreamer plugins, try VLC :P
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3124/ tats wat i get!
<Luge> scguy318/ djm62: I'm aware of the cd command. But if I look in the GUI file browser, there's "Home Folder" and "File System".
<scguy318> jeezers: my personal player of choice, though not as fancy/pretty as Totem
<Luge> I'm stuck in the "Home Folder".
<jeezers> i tried tat too, installing vlc's causing erros too!
<Luge> Do I need to change drives, so to speak?
<x3roconf> press arrow
<x3roconf> button
<scguy318> Luge: File System -> /, Home Folder -> /home/yourusername OR ~
<Retro`> g0rb3h, yes i follow the instructions properly and i mount the right bit of the device... i mount the 16 MB part of the device... the part on which the bootloader resides on
<jkfdsjjklfds> this is not good
<jkfdsjjklfds> this is really not good
<scguy318> Luge: change drives?
<g0rb3h> retro: tried the windoze firmware update program?
<jkfdsjjklfds> i have to go to church in less than 6.5 hours
<Luge> scguy318: To use a DOS phrase ;)
<jkfdsjjklfds> and i feel like craaaap
<scguy318> Luge: well, there's not really a concept of drives in *nix
<scguy318> Luge: instead, devices/partitions are mounted on directory mount points
<Luge> scguy318: Right. Mount points.
<jkfdsjjklfds> lol thats so hard to explain to windows veterans, where the c drive went
<Retro`> g0rb3h, yes i did... i did that yesterday at my friends house... my device was not recognized in his Windows machine so we basically couldn't do anything
<Luge> scguy318: And it seems to me that the home folder is mounted separately to the file system.
<Retro`> g0rb3h, i have Ubuntu 7.10 btw
<scguy318> Luge: if you have it set up that way yes
<jeezers> when i try to mark vlc for installation, it shows a list of other packages. . . and wen i try to Mark them too it shows a new error
<|DuReX|> Somebody has any id how i could fix 'attempt to access beyond end of device' when booting ? It tries to access sda, but it should access the dmraid volume
<^root^> How to check any filesystem and fix errors using fsck? (ext or vfat whichever)
<tuntun> I can't get to the desktop after the ac97 audio drivers failed to install. I get the message "session lasted for less than ten seconds". How can I overcome this error? x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3125/
<Luge> scguy318: Okay... So how do I change to another mount point/
<jkfdsjjklfds> jeezers it would work if you put the official VLC repository in your sources.list
<scguy318> ^root^: you would remount the filesystem ro then do fsck /dev/blah
<Luge> ?
<scguy318> ^root^: or you would do it from a LiveCD
<scguy318> jeezers: VLC is actually in the Ubuntu repos, if I'm not mistaken
<scguy318> jeezers: lemme look at that paste
<jkfdsjjklfds> yes it is
<jkfdsjjklfds> and its  broken
<scguy318> Luge: you just cd to the mount point
<scguy318> Luge: it's just any old directory
<^root^> scguy318, while fsck, should the partition unmounted?
<jkfdsjjklfds> many users reporting missing deps
<scguy318> ^root^: YES :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> official vlc repo's work though
<r-wolf> when doing Alt-Tab in Gnome, a delay appeared, after releasing Alt, what's this and how to remove it?
<scguy318> jkfdsjjklfds: yeah but unnecessary :P
<Retro`> g0rb3h, i need to access the 4 GB storage of my SanDisk Sansa e260 so that i could put the PP5022.mi4 file (the firmware file) in it
<tuntun> I can't get to the desktop after the ac97 audio drivers failed to install. I get the message "session lasted for less than ten seconds". How can I overcome this error? x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.
<jkfdsjjklfds> lol whats unnecessary?
<|DuReX|> tuntun: install libasound.so.2
<Retro`> g0rb3h, please instruct me how can i do that
<scguy318> jkfdsjjklfds: adding the VLC repos
<scguy318> jeezers: this is a stupid question, but have you enabled all the repositories in System -> Admin -> Software Sources?
<jeezers> how do i add the vlc repos??
<jkfdsjjklfds> ok, then you give him a link to the missing dep, after he tells you what it is
<jkfdsjjklfds> then tell him how to install it from source
<scguy318> jkfdsjjklfds: you shouldn't have to :P
<tuntun> <|DuReX|> got the command to do that?
<Deived> Anyone able to help with a gThumb question?
<scguy318> jkfdsjjklfds: Ubuntu already has all the packages for installation
<ll> 大家好
<jkfdsjjklfds> no, it doesnt
<zChris> Anyone got an idea why i cant get an IP when AutoNeg is off?
<jkfdsjjklfds> he's clearly reporting that vlc will not install due to missing deps
<jeezers> @scguy218 i have
<jkfdsjjklfds> i had the exact, exact! same problem
<|DuReX|> tuntun: apt-get install libasound2
<jkfdsjjklfds> i almost put it on launchpad because i was getting sick of it
<scguy318> jkfdsjjklfds: well, I have VLC up and running installed on Gutsy so, hum
<Deived> Using gThumb, I'm trying to create a web album, but when it goes to make the needed files, I get a bunch of access denied errors...
<tuntun> <|DuReX|> thnx, I'll give it a try.
<jkfdsjjklfds> its not working for everyone, clearly not for him
<jkfdsjjklfds> and clearly not for me
<scguy318> jeezers: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<chealdo> hello guys i need info about remote desktop is it possible to remotedesktop my home computer in the office?
<jeezers> scguy: i have universe and multiverse cheked
<jeezers> okay, gimme a min
<jkfdsjjklfds> hes gunna paste it in the room?
<jkfdsjjklfds> lol
<g0rb3h> retro: tried messing around with libmtp?
<zChris> chealdo: depends on the network you are on
<scguy318> jkfdsjjklfds: I'm sure he knows better than that :)
<jkfdsjjklfds> now he does :)
<scguy318> chealdo: given appropriate software and possibly port forward, yes
<chealdo> zChris: how about thru web connection
<jkfdsjjklfds> lol im so damn tired i have nothing better to do but troll #ubuntu
<Retro`> g0rb3h, no... hat is that and how would that hekp me?
<Retro`> *what
<zChris> chealdo: try it :P
<Retro`> g0rb3h, no... what is that and how would that help me?
<chealdo> i have done it thru LAN but is it possible and safe to use vnc?
<jeezers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3126/ ther, sources.list!
<g0rb3h> its a linux implimentation of microsofts media transfer protocall
<scguy318> chealdo: sure, provided that the router at home is forwarding VNC and the PC has VNC running
<Retro`> g0rb3h, is it in ubuntu repos?
<Deived> exit
<jkfdsjjklfds> some day ill have a wife, and she'll be married to some guy who uses linux. thats an odd thought
<chealdo> is vnc already available for use in my ubuntu gibbon?
<scguy318> chealdo: yes, System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop I think
<g0rb3h> retro: dunno, check it out might be helpful http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/
<g0rb3h> your device is on the supported list there so prob worth a look
<jkfdsjjklfds> wow i feel like crap
<chealdo> will it needs some tweaks and turns? do i need firestarter
<Billy> Hello!
<jeezers> scguy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3126/ ther, sources.list! :)
<scguy318> jeezers: um, are you sure you've enabled your repos?
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | jeezers
<ubotu> jeezers: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scguy318> jeezers: do this, your sources.list don't look sane
<macmander> plzzz i wanna to know how i can add and install a new fonts in ubuntu?
<EdLin> I'm having a hard time getting creox to work with my USB guitar, I have the feeling that it's a jackd configuration problem. Anyone can help? I'd hate to have to run Windows for this.
<jeezers> okay, another min pls!
<zChris> Why cant i get an IP through DHCPCD when Autoneg is off?
<^root^> i am getting: There are differences between boot sector and its backup. when i run fsck, what should i do? copy bootsector to backup, or origional, or nothing?
<chealdo> guys maybe some links for guides on how to remote desktop computers....
<scguy318> ^root^: do nothing
<Retro`> g0rb3h, i'm downloading libmtp... the file is a tarball... where should i untar that file then?
<^root^> scguy318, sure? coz everytime my system reboots, i get the same message again and again
<scguy318> ^root^: well, I'm not sure exactly what the situation is with your boot sector, so I would leave it alone
<scguy318> ^root^: but probably someone more informed would have a better clue :)
<jeezers> now i just replace the content of my source.list with the generated one?
<scguy318> jeezers: yep, make sure to edit it as root
<^root^> scguy318, its about i device, i don't boot from, my boot flag is not on that one
<g0rb3h> retro: anywhere in your /home/dir :) you will have to compile it
<Retro`> g0rb3h, i have the file libmtp-0.2.4.tar.gz now... what do i have to do with it now?
<scguy318> ^root^: please explain
<scguy318> Retro`: isn't libmtp in the repos?
<Retro`> g0rb3h, i don't know how to compile
<scguy318> !make | Retro`
<ubotu> Retro`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * AmL gives scguy318 some ASCII-Arts, a tazer and a hat - what can you make of them?
 * AmL gives scguy318 Dorian Grey's picture, a girl guide and Dorian Grey's picture - what can you make of them?
<avi_me> Hi i have a file in bash which has a dot in it's name: /var/www/html/hello.html , when i check if it exists with: if [[ -f $FILE ]] it does not find it , the problem does not occur with a file without a dot.
<jeezers> how do i do tat? am using gedit!
<scguy318> !make | Retro`
 * AmL gives scguy318 a spork, the Queen of England and a rose - what can you make of them?
 * AmL gives scguy318 a printer cartridge, a ladies handbag and a few fluffy pillows - what can you make of them?
<scguy318> is that a script?
<chealdo> ding dong any links for remote desktop?
<scguy318> !ops | AmL
<ubotu> AmL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Retro`> libmtp is not in the Ubuntu repos
<^root^> scguy318, I am running this chekc on a usb drive, and facing that message about bootsector
<scguy318> ^root^: I would just do nothing
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I tell gnome not ask password for storing a protected ssid connection?
<scguy318> !info libmtp6 | Retro`
<ubotu> retro`: libmtp6: Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Carlosh> hello, I have a problem. I own a widescreen monitor which has resolution of 1680x1050. But when i set it, it looks bigger than monitor (sides can't be seen). What should I do? I'm in live cd atm
<Retro`> aha! libmtp6
<jeezers> (04:43:53  IST) scguy318: jeezers: yep, make sure to edit it as root <--how do i do that?
<Retro`> i was searching only libmtp
<scguy318> jeezers: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Retro`> thanks
<avi_me> have a file in bash which has a dot in it's name: /var/www/html/hello.html , when i check if it exists with: if [[ -f $FILE ]] it does not find it , the problem does not occur with a file without a dot.(I Ran this with a script) , can anyone point out to a solution ?
<jeezers> okay, i've did that!
<scguy318> jeezers: now do sudo apt-get update
<scguy318> jeezers: and you may choose to install that GStreamer codec or VLC
<jeezers> okay
<Retro`> scguy318, funny enough... i had libmtp6 installed the whole time
<scguy318> jeezers: and random, off-topic observation, but basically from what I've seen empirically, I've yet to see an Indian host with a reverse DNS :P
<Retro`> scguy318, did you ever unbrick any mp3 player?
<scguy318> Retro`: unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure
<scguy318> avi_me: try asking in ##bash
<Retro`> scguy318, but do you know the procedure?
<jahnkeanater> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeezers> oh well, wat do i do? i dont run the ISPs!
<omar> I downloaded emerald.tar.gz but how do I compile it?
<scguy318> jeezers: nothing, I was making an off-topic observation :P
<scguy318> Retro`: no :(
<scguy318> omar: Emerald? like Emerald Theme Manager?
<|DuReX|> Whats good software for writing cd's / dvd's
<|DuReX|> ?
<scguy318> |DuReX|: a KDE app this is, but k3b
<omar> scguy318: yes
<jeezers> scguy: even broadband's a taboo here :P :(
<scguy318> omar: should be in the repos
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I tell gnome not to ask password for storing a protected wireless connection?
<scguy318> jeezers: :( nice and warm over there?
<omar> scguy318: I downloaded it from the web, but I don't know how to compile it.
<scguy318> !info emerald | omar :)
<ubotu> omar :): emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<scguy318> omar: I'm thinking that's the package you want to install
<|DuReX|> scguy318: isn't there one for gnome ? cause i like gnome more :P
<scguy318> |DuReX|: k3b works on GNOME, but there's Gnomebaker
<omar> scguy318: yes
<jeezers> warm wud be an understatement for my place  . . . :)
<jeezers> its 23-25 C at 'winter'
<scguy318> jeezers: lol, I'm freezing to death here :P
<scguy318> jeezers: 39 F right now (yes, imperialist Americans still use outdated units like that :P)
<r-wolf> when doing Alt-Tab in Gnome, a delay appeared, after releasing Alt, what's this and how to remove it?
<scguy318> jeezers: anyway, after you do sudo apt-get update
<scguy318> jeezers: go ahead and try installing that gstreamer codec again
<jeezers> its still updating!
<scguy318> jeezers: oh ok
<jeezers> told you bband was a taboo :P
<ubud> how to quit a problem when ubuntu hangs?
<scguy318> jeezers: lol, after this, you may want to change mirrors to something closer to you
<scguy318> jeezers: System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<ubud> how to "control alt del" in ubuntu?
<scguy318> ubud: there's an applet for GNOME that lets you kill hanging apps
<Retro`> g0rb3h,  i have a mounted SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player at /media/disk-1 (this mountpoint has a 15.3 MB capacity and its filesystem is vfat)... this is the ROM memory of my device... i have install the bootloader and the firmware (OS) into my device... please instruct me how to do that... i am now in the Recovery Mode...
<jeezers> well, its usually faster for me wen i use some US based mirrors than Chinese[tats near me!]
<Carbonflux> if I change the configuration of stuff in the liveCD and then install does it install with those changes? network configuration specificly ?
<scguy318> jeezers: does that have anything to do with the outsourcing trend? :P
<scguy318> jeezers: but yeah, Chinese internet is dead slow, filtering and crap
<slugz> how do you flush input stream
<Retro`> i have a mounted SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player at /media/disk-1 (this has a 15.3 MB capacity and its filesystem is vfat)... this is the ROM memory of my device... i have to install the bootloader and the firmware (OS) into my device... please instruct me how to do that... i am now in the Recovery Mode...
<scguy318> Carbonflux: not sure, I think...not
<jeezers> scguy: yeah, sick to the core!
<Detedagowa> cador u in here?
<Carbonflux> scguy318: thanks :)
<Retro`> please help
<scguy318> wow, early morning #ubuntu is pleasant
<Detedagowa> if anyone canm seee this day myu name or somthing please check to see if it working
<jeezers> okay, updated! tho it had some 4 medibuntu files as error
<scguy318> Detedagowa: explain?
<scguy318> jeezers: that's alright, gstreamer stuff isn't in Medibuntu, I don't think
<jeezers> so now, do i update it in totem or do i get vlc?
<jeezers> wich's better?
<scguy318> jeezers: whatever you want, though I like VLC as a player
<Detedagowa> scguy just upgraded noone was talking to me thought it wasnt working or somthing
<scguy318> Detedagowa: lol, with the number of people leaving and joining here, it would be hard to say hi and goodbye :P
<tbarturbo> can anybody run through a few install probs with me in a private window, installing gutsy on an acer aspire, graphics probs, updating probs too...
<jeezers> am gonna have a nap while the thing downloads. . . 16mb!
<Retro`> i have a mounted SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player at /media/disk-1 (this has a 15.3 MB capacity and its filesystem is vfat)... this is the ROM memory of my device... i have to install the bootloader and the firmware (OS) into my device... please instruct me how to do that... i am now in the Recovery Mode...
<Retro`> please help
<scguy318> tbarturbo: you don't appear to be regged, so
<scguy318> tbarturbo: PMing won't work out for ya, but talk here
<tbarturbo> regged?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: your nickname is not registered, see !register
<scguy318> tbarturbo: and you're only using AOL for free hours right? :P
<Carlosh> hello, I have a problem. I own a widescreen monitor which has resolution of 1680x1050. But when i set it, it looks bigger than monitor (sides can't be seen). What should I do? I'm in live cd atm
<x3roconf> Retro´: consider smashing your sansa :p to prevent more mental damage :d
<tbarturbo> ah ok.... ok 2 mins just trying to reboot a fresh install no i have 8mb aol
<Retro`> x3roconf, fuck you
<chazco> Hi... I downloaded Gusty a few days after it was released... so any new install from the CD wants 148 updates (and counting), which eats into my data transfer allowance... If I download the CD again will it have these updates integrated?
<scguy318> !language | Retro`
<ubotu> Retro`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Retro`> scguy318, i have a mounted SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player at /media/disk-1 (this has a 15.3 MB capacity and its filesystem is vfat)... this is the ROM memory of my device... i have to install the bootloader and the firmware (OS) into my device... please instruct me how to do that... i am now in the Recovery Mode...
<Retro`> please help
<scguy318> chazco: no
<scguy318> chazco: you should have done an alternate install, but it's after the fact so, um
<jeezers> scguy: how to extract tar.bz2 from CLI?
<Chousuke> tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<scguy318> thanks
<scguy318> was trying to remember the flags
<chazco> scguy318 - I mean for subsequent installs... and whats the difference between alternate? Does it have the newer packages added?
<Chousuke> j = bz2
<slugz> how do you flush input stream in c  under linux
<jeezers> where do i mention the output dir?
<scguy318> fflush? something?
<scguy318> chazco: when you do a netboot alternate install, it will download packages from the internet for install
<scguy318> chazco: which gets you updated packages automatically :P
<chazco> I cant download from the internet, we have a tiny data allowance
<scguy318> chazco: it's called UNetBootin I believe, and
<scguy318> chazco: um
<chazco> I was hoping for a CD with them built in
<scguy318> chazco: there's APT on CD, not sure how relevant that may be
<chazco> Currently I've put the archive onto a CD and copied in each time, but its a hassle
<scguy318> !aptoncd | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<slugz> scguy318, i tried fflush(stdin) and fpurge(stdin), didn't work
<scguy318> slugz: you may wish to ask in a programming channel
<scguy318> slugz: i'm randomly guessing, but ##c?
<scguy318> jeezers: I think as the last argument, else it'll output in your cwd
<Carbonflux> ##C is invite only after a spamming episode
<scguy318> Carbonflux: oh
<scguy318> Carbonflux: :(
<Carbonflux> ya
<scguy318> slugz: what doesn't work?
<Carbonflux> its too bad :|
<tbarturbo> ok SCGUY318 may not matter yet, ive managed to start the synaptic program to download upgrades on my fresh install, but ill need a hand when its finished to sort the graphics out on my nvidia 8400m g ....
<scguy318> tbarturbo: sure
<slugz> fflush(stdin)
<Carbonflux> maybe it will switch back after a while
<slugz> and fpurge(stdin)
<jeezers> umm. . . extracting tar. . .someone?
<scguy318> jeezers: what?
<tbarturbo> give me ten mins ok?
<jeezers> how do i do it?
<BernardB> What's the problem: http://rafb.net/p/qYwafb40.html?
<jeezers> i have a ~~.tar.bz2 in my desktop
<jeezers> i want to extract it to a certain directory. . .
<scguy318> jeezers: someone said tar xvjf ...tar.bz2
<jeezers> wats xvjf??
<brainbug> he means tar -xvjf
<feaNorek> Hi
<Retro`> can one please gives me a link to sansa fimrware site?
<Retro`> i can't find it
<scguy318> brainbug: is the - required? I've seen it not done
<Retro`> please help
<jeezers> ok. . .  and the directory to which its extracted??
<scguy318> brainbug: or I might just be brain dead at 5:41 AM
<brainbug> scguy318, in ubuntu i dont know but on my other distro yes ....
<scguy318> tbarturbo: sure
<Carbonflux> scguy318: ok, looks like ##C is back as a open channel, I was just not able to join which was not the case yesterday :)
<Retro`> can one please gives me a link to sansa firmware site? it's not the official site it's a site that has firmwares to download for sansa devices
<MTecknology> how can I force a user logoff that is logged in through ssh?
<Retro`> please help
<Carbonflux> just now*
<suncydu> help needed... I am going to remove Vista on a Toshiba laptop.. Tryed the Live cd but it does not recognice the wireless kard. In Vista it tells me tha it is Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g USB 2.0 Network Adapter ... Does this work in Ubuntu????
<agamemnononon> I want to ask something easy
<MTecknology> agamemnononon, I'm hoping i did
<hey-hey> guys could someone help me with an installation problem
<Tilllinux> How to change the option-names in a right-click-/context-menu? let's say I want to open a png file with a wine application. But I do not want the option-name to be "wine" or "env" but the apps name I'm calling
<scguy318> slugz: you can't really fflush an stdin
<hey-hey> my installation keeps hanging
<scguy318> slugz: you have to basically read until EOF for discard
<feaNorek> Got a problem. I installed Warcraft 3 Frozen throne and Steam,CS 1.6 with wine. WC3 works fine, the sound is good on oss.When i start the game its ok, im loading a new game, and when im in the game want to build something i get a system freeze. The same shit happens with CS 1.6, everything seems to work fine, just when i connect to a serwer and finally i get connected i get a freeze when i want to choose forces... and i got no sound in cs 1
<feaNorek> .6. Can someone help me ?? Got the newest ATI drivers, maybe i should try a older one. My Card is ATI Mobility R9700 128mb 128bit
<scguy318> slugz: I think
<scguy318> suncydu: with ndiswrapper most likely yes
<agamemnononon> what is the password for the su by default?
<etfb> Tilllinux: Make a short shell script that runs wine for you.  Call it what you like!
<scguy318> hey-hey: ask
<scguy318> !root | agamemnononon
<ubotu> agamemnononon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tilllinux> feaNorek: call the applications in a terminal and look for the output
<hey-hey> scguy318: my install keeps hanging on the cream screen
<scguy318> hey-hey: cream?
<hey-hey> it shows the ubuntu progress bar then the screen goes cream and hangs
<feaNorek> Tilllinux: i cant !! When i get this freeze i have to restart my pc i will never copy the output !
<scguy318> hey-hey: the brownish desktop? have you tried safe graphics mode?
<hey-hey> sec
<Retro`> can one please gives me a link to sansa firmware site? it's not the official site it's a site that has firmwares to download for sansa devices
<agamemnononon> thanks, i might get it in a while
<etfb> agamemnononon: It's a philosophical difference between Ubuntu and other Unices.  The sequence "log in as root; do X; log out" is replaced by "sudo X".  It's how we roll.
<scguy318> feaNoreK: why not redirect, liek ... 2>&1 > output?
<feaNorek> scguy318, mmmmm could you explain please ? I dont understand what u mean ?
<etfb> agamemnononon: You can always <<sudo -s>> to log in as root without being root, if you see what I mean.
<agamemnononon> ohh ok
<agamemnononon> this is very good
<Retro`> can one please gives me a link to sansa firmware site? it's not the official site it's a site that has firmwares to download for sansa devices
<scguy318> feaNorek: to catch the Wine debug output, you could do the wine command, but stick in 2>&1 > outputstuff.txt
<scguy318> feaNorek: at the end of the command
<scguy318> feaNorek: wine "C:\blahblah\blah.exe" 2>&1 > outputstuff.txt
<brainbug> hey-hey; or try to install ur videocard drivers first...(nvidia,ati,...) friend of mine had same problem with hp notebook, fixed by just installing drivers of his nvidia and problem solved...
<etfb> agamemnononon: It's a good system, actually.  The last thing you want to catch yourself thinking is "I'll just try this dangerous command, because it will fail with a permissions error" and then you realise you were logged in as root and you've just done something fatally stupid.
<scguy318> feaNorek: you may get better help in #winehq
<agamemnononon> I will never have to log in as a su? This would be exelent
<feaNorek> scguy318, thanks !! I will use it, and i'll post the output
<jeezers> scguy: now where did the un-tarred files go?
<scguy318> jeezers: in your cwd most likely
<scguy318> jeezers: if you didn't specify an output dir that is
<hey-hey> brainbug: lol i dont know what gfx the box has
<brainbug> hey-hey: do lspci
<scguy318> tbarturbo: report when ready, haven't heard from you in a bit :P
<brainbug> its listed
<hey-hey> it is onboard compaq with no vendor serial or model no
<brainbug> ah
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 just attempting reboot after update...
<scguy318> tbarturbo: k
<jeezers> scguy: suppose the files are inside another folder, and i want the files alone to be extracted?
<tbarturbo> what version ubuntu do you run?
<hey-hey> scguy318: this time it hangs on the black screen before the brown one
<hey-hey> :(
<brainbug> hey-hey, prob. a intel graphic card... maybe this helps : lshw
<scguy318> !alternate | hey-hey
<ubotu> hey-hey: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<hey-hey> how do i install the gfx drivers before the OS?
<scguy318> hey-hey: if the LiveCD just won't work
<scguy318> jeezers: I wouldn't...know :(
<brainbug> hey-hey, not but u can try install them from text mode
<scguy318> jeezers: I use File Roller :P
<Tilllinux> hey-hey: or try the vesa mode
<scguy318> !install | hey-hey
<ubotu> hey-hey: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hey-hey> kk ty
<jeezers> well, then how to start file roller as root?
<scguy318> jeezers: gksudo file-roller, but why?
<scguy318> jeezers: you want the extracted stuff to be owned by root?
<jeezers> i downloaded this mplayer thing
<jeezers> so tryin to install it now
<scguy318> jeezers: mplayer is in the repos :P
<scguy318> !info mplayer | jeezers
<ubotu> jeezers: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 Reboot from updating via synaptic failed, long black screen followed by system restart... now rebooting in low graphics mode...
<jeezers> well, learning experience :)
<erUSUL> jeezers: mplayer is on the repos.. install it via synaptic or Aplications>>Add/Remove
<scguy318> tbarturbo: this is after all ze Synaptic updates, no restricted driver in the mix?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: what card are you?
<jeezers> erUSUL: i want to try installing it the HARD way! it'll take for ever to download it again in synaptic
<scguy318> tbarturbo: oh, and have you seen the relevant !ati or !nvidia pages (which link to the same thing)
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 NVIDIA 8400m g , the dvd drive using restricted driver, the nvidia ones not in use...
<scguy318> tbarturbo: DVD drive? :P ah k
<brainbug> jeezers, so why dont u use apt-get install <packagename> or dpkg tool... that would be some harder...
<tbarturbo> I havent got far enough to use the nvidia pages, i was unable to install packages before now...
<erUSUL> jeezers: you will have to dl all the development libraries compilers etc if you are installing from source. but it is up to you
<scguy318> tbarturbo: fubared sources.list?
<scguy318> jeezers: at the very least you need build-essential
<zenrium> I have installed vmware server 2 beta, and it all seems to work fine bar the fact I cant get the "console" to connect.. error is : "The VMware Virtual Machine Remote Console plug-in Failed to connect to your virtual machine".  any ideas?
<tbarturbo> maybe... im tottally noob to this though wouldnt know where to start!
<scguy318> !make | jeezers
<ubotu> jeezers: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jeezers> okay
<jeezers> am lost! :o
<scguy318> jeezers: I'm a bit lost in this channel :P
<scguy318> tbarturbo: alright, so what's your current status?
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 appears to be fixing the gfx itself through restricted drivers now... maybe the previous intall was whack? NOW restarting after activating restricted nvidia driver...
<scguy318> tbarturbo: cool, k
<tbarturbo> hmmm long black screen with HDD light flickering...
<scguy318> random aside, but the safe-mode X, while an excellent idea, makes such a mess of xorg.conf :P
<jeezers> anyway, thanks for the help guys, i'll get going now! :)
<scguy318> tbarturbo: nice and black? try switching to tty1 via Ctrl-Alt-F1
<brainbug> bye
<jeezers> scguy: thanks for ur awesome patience ;)
<scguy318> jeezers: no problem, I'm pulling an all-nighter
<tbarturbo> "" that jeezers... good to see a few helpfull ppl here:P
<jeezers> u cud try reading chemistry, if u wanted to sleep :)
<hey-hey> is there minimum hardware requirements?
<scguy318> hey-hey: for Ubuntu? yeah
<Arelis> Hi all. apt-get is behaving very weirdly. I tried installing thunar, then got this message: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 7720 package `libebook1.2-9': missing version". Since then, apt-get doesn't work anymore.
<scguy318> hey-hey: 256 MB is a good optimal min
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 now running with ok graphics on restricted drivers... any idea on wifi setup?
 * hey-hey fears that may be the problem
<brainbug> hey-hey,http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/ubuntu-system-requirements.html
<g0rb3h> hey-hey: I tried installing live with 256 meg: it dont work ^^
<scguy318> tbarturbo: sure, what chipset?
<scguy318> g0rb3h: painfully slow I must say
<tbarturbo> urm how do i find that out... atheus or something i think
<scguy318> tbarturbo: lspci, pastebin it
<scguy318> tbarturbo: type lspci in the terminal
<Arelis> Can anybody help me with that problem?
<scguy318> !pastebin | tbarturbo
<ubotu> tbarturbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g0rb3h> but after a text install it runs fine, even without tuning
<tbarturbo> ok im on a different machine though....
<scguy318> tbarturbo: oh ok
<scguy318> tbarturbo: um
<scguy318> tbarturbo: what does lspci | grep -i network say
<scguy318> tbarturbo: should be a one-liner (or none, might be a bad grep keyword)
<scguy318> Arelis: looks like for some reason your /var/lib/dpkg/status has experienced corruption, can you pastebin it? (big file tho)
<scguy318> tbarturbo: actually, never mind :)
<scguy318> tbarturbo: this exercise is a bit moot anyway, because ndiswrapper will take care
<Areli1> Apperantly i got disconnected. Can I ask my question again?:
<Areli1> Hi all. apt-get is behaving very weirdly. I tried installing thunar, then got this message: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 7720 package `libebook1.2-9': missing version". Since then, apt-get doesn't work anymore.
<scguy318> Arelis: looks like for some reason your /var/lib/dpkg/status has experienced corruption, can you pastebin it? (big file tho)
<scguy318> Areli1: sure
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 i think what u need is ATHEROS communications, inc AR5006EG 802.11 b/g wireless PCI express adpater (rev 01)
<mpmc> Anyone know how I can extract mp3 audio from a mpeg ts stream?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: excellent, the Atheros kernel module is supposed to make your card work, have you tested using NetworkManager? if not, we can fall back to ndiswrapper
<scguy318> mpmc: ffmpeg
<scguy318> tbarturbo: do you have any removable storage?
<g0rb3h> dont use ndiswrapper for atheros! that would be a crime!
<tbarturbo> do u have a command line to install this xchat client to the other machine
<methods> my udevd is taking up all my cpu!
<scguy318> g0rb3h: one time I had no choice
<hey-hey> brainbug: is that for 6.06 aswell?
<g0rb3h> no madwifi support?
<Karyom> hai
<mpmc> scguy318, ty m8.
<scguy318> g0rb3h: kernel kept failing asserts and my network streams were messed up :P
<scguy318> g0rb3h: madwifi would probably be a good idea, but I have never tested it as of date
<tbarturbo> SCGUY only a cd rw drive mate
<tbarturbo> SCGUY havent tried anything in network manager yet
<scguy318> tbarturbo: do you see the network icon in your upper right hand corner?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: try clicking on it and seeing if networks are shown
<g0rb3h> 1X atheros card + 1X prism card + madwifi = powerful magix
<tbarturbo> SCGUY yes but only the wired networks no option for wireless like on this machine
<hey-hey> scguy318: how do i install kubuntu?
<Areli1> can anybody help me? Google isn't giving answers.
<jeezers> and am back! vlc doesnt work. . . but installed the codec in totem!
<scguy318> hey-hey the same way you install ubuntu
<tbarturbo> GOOGLE gives all the answers!!! :P
<scguy318> Areli1: did you get what i wrote? :)
<hey-hey> so its a different iso?
<tbarturbo> I can never find them though lol
<g0rb3h> we need your paste bin arelil1
<scguy318> hey-hey: yeah, but same deal
<Areli1> scguy318: no..
<jeezers> now can anyone suggest a winamp equivalent for ubuntu? to organize my music?
<hey-hey> ty
<scguy318> hey-hey: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE stuff and diff default packages
<scguy318> jeezers: Rhythmbox or Amarok
<Karyom> how do I get the mm-applet into the Taskbar? I can only do that, when I login as root
<scguy318> Areli1: looks like for some reason your /var/lib/dpkg/status has experienced corruption, can you pastebin it? (big file tho)
<Areli1> scguy318: okay.
<jeezers> okay! i forget the name amarok, and spent a long time tryin to get it back!
<jeezers> later then!
<Areli1> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50094/
<hey-hey> scguy318: where is the iso the only options on the site are ubuntu 7.10 or 6.06?
<scguy318> !torrents | hey-hey
<ubotu> hey-hey: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<scguy318> hey-hey: definitely some kubuntu isos to be had
<Areli1> scguy318: is it safe to delete that file?
<scguy318> Areli1: don't delete it!
<scguy318> Areli1: it happens to be how APT keeps track of all your packages :)
<scguy318> Areli1: could you kindly restate the error you said?
 * hey-hey thinks he will just swap the hd on a better machine :P
<x3roconf> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<scguy318> tbarturbo: alright, I think I left you hanging
<Areli1> scguy318: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 7720 package `libebook1.2-9': missing version
<scguy318> z3roconf: where did that happen...? :S
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 no worries i see your busy :P no option for wifi in the terminal icon...
<scguy318> tbarturbo: iwlist ath0 scan, try that in ze terminal, random, but oh well
<hey-hey> scguy318: what linux release would you reccommend for 126 meg ram and celeron 700?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: and hold
<etfb> Can someone using Gnome try this for me?  Open Firefox, open the Downloads window, and click the button next to "All files download to".  Does it open a file browser, or just do nothing?
<scguy318> hey-hey: Xubuntu
<scguy318> hey-hey: for something even lighter prob liek DSL?
<hey-hey> lol
<scguy318> hey-hey: DSL = Damn Small Linux
<x3roconf> scguy318: i don't kn0w :p
<Tilllinux> puppy linux ;)
<zenrium> I have installed vmware server 2 beta, and it all seems to work fine bar the fact I cant get the "console" to connect.. error is : "The VMware Virtual Machine Remote Console plug-in Failed to connect to your virtual machine".  any ideas?
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 'atho interface doesnt support scanning.
<Areli1> scguy318: wow you're helping lots of people at once
<Areli1> scguy318: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 7720 package `libebook1.2-9': missing version
<scguy318> tbarturbo: that's a zero, but ehhh ok
<scguy318> Areli1: easy fix :)
<scguy318> Areli1: were you messing with this file by any chance? :P
<Areli1> scguy318: nope. I haven't touched the file.
<scguy318> Areli1: gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<scguy318> Areli1: jump to line 7712, change "Versmon" to "Version"
<scguy318> Areli1: then save
<scguy318> tbarturbo: is there a network icon (in default theme, black computer monitors) in your notification tray int he upper right corner?
<Areli1> scguy318: Thank you! Alright, can somebody notify the package managers of this little breakage? I didn't edit the file, i just used apt-get.
<Areli1> scguy318: (it got fixed :D)
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 what about something like 'wavmon' in synaptic ... Yes that network moniter is correct
<Karyom> solved! :P
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 just a thought: do i need to activate the wifi and bluetooth on the keypad? acer aspire 5520...
<scguy318> Areli1: yay, and it might be something disk-related
<scguy318> tbarturbo: if it's not already activated (the wifi) then by all means do so
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 im not sure how lol sorry
<scguy318> tbarturbo: gimme a sec, you just gave me a thought
<tbarturbo> ok
<g0rb3h> those wifi switches tend to actually 'do' something as apposed to other software based ones
<g0rb3h> normally the same as radio on
<x3roconf> scguy318: i fact i heard voices.. they forced me to type !warez O:
<scguy318> x3roconf: :S
<scguy318> tbarturbo: wavmon?
<mpmc> guys are any of you using the r818x wifi module?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: I saw that little msg
<scguy318> tbarturbo: does your laptop currently have Internet access (I think it does, since you said you were doing updates)
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 Just a wifi manager i saw in synaptic... wondered if it would work... but the standard terminal should do it... but doesnt...
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 yes i have a LAN connection
<scguy318> tbarturbo: if you click on the Network Manager applet, then assuming your wireless device is operative, should list a list of working APs
<x3roconf> i was i ftppeing some dvd:s from my friend's topsite at the same time :p
<scguy318> tbarturbo: alrighty, please do sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 ok
<scguy318> tbarturbo: aptitude is my APT frontend of choice, but apt-get will do too
<mpmc> Speaking of mm-applet how can I remove it from systray?
<scguy318> mpmc: a good question, but I dunno how :P
<scguy318> tbarturbo: do you have your WIndows wireless drivers?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: or should I help you out with that?
<kane77> is there any program that allows to distribute bandwidth for applications?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: ndiswrapper is a Linux kernel module that lets you load WIndows wireless drivers (which conform to the NDIS spec)
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 thats complete appeared to be no errors too!!! i only have the drivers in the vista dual boot partition assuming its not deleted already by ubuntu :D
<erUSUL> !info trickle | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<scguy318> tbarturbo: oh ok, then gimme a sec
<scguy318> tbarturbo: are you running 32-bit Ubuntu or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 64bit
<scguy318> tbarturbo: ok
<tbarturbo> new laptop yesterday :D
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: you can get a driver from here
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<W1ZrD> Could someone guide me with an error in regards to automake: http://rafb.net/p/UJFsk371.html ?
<scguy318> g0rb3h: 64-bit? nice
<g0rb3h> some links there have 64 bit ones, not all
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 ok ill put that into the other machine and get back when its dloaded
<Eds> I wish linux had uTorrent, its the only thing stopping me from changing my fileserver :(
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: being scroll lazy, what chip was in the card? =)
<scguy318> mpmc: mplayer can, I think... mplayer -ao null -vo-null -dumpaudio stream?
<Karyom> hi
<scguy318> Eds: it runs on Wine
<zenrium> is there NAt enabled by default on eth0 ?
<scguy318> zenrium: NAT is something that's done by the router, so could you clarify?
<zenrium> its also done by ipv6 :P
<zenrium> and s/w routing.
<tbarturbo> gorb3h urm how do i find that info again?
<zenrium> so i take it thats a no.
<scguy318> tbarturbo: what info?
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: is it a inbuilt wireless thing or usb?
<scguy318> g0rb3h: tbarturbo's wireless device is I believe built-in Atheros AR5006EG
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 gorb3h asked what chip was in the card... its inbuilt not usb
<tbarturbo> thats right
<g0rb3h> thx
<scguy318> tbarturbo: I believe I've found a relevant 64-bit driver
<g0rb3h> hps site is normally a nice place to check
<scguy318> tbarturbo: but doh! for Vista
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 thats winwrappers website... dont know where the driver is
<tbarturbo> :(
<mpmc> scguy318, ffmpeg worked great after looking how to use it :)
<aLeSD_> hi all
<g0rb3h> ill have a quick gander for u
<scguy318> mpmc: cool :)
<scguy318> mpmc: funny thing was that I was scrolling up, didn't realize your message was old (was looking for tbarturbo's chip info), and remembered that suggestion too :P
<scguy318> tbarturbo: actually I have it I think :)
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: welcome
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 now on the problem machine :D
<Jaymac> anyone with a lexmark x75 printer have the problem of it splitting every page in half and printing the right side of the page on the left, and the left on the right..?
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: cool, okay, I have the ZIP
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 what do i need to do with it...
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: atheros.cz (linked to from some Ubuntu forums guide) has an excellet archive of drivers for Atheros
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: lemme upload this thing to rapidshare
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: or
<tbarturbo2> kk
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: i'll just direct link, hell
<tbarturbo2> go for it
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=2
<ps3> hi,i install ntfs-config to enable write on my hdd's but all i can write to(copy files)exept for 1 i cant get tru to copy files to it. it an ntfs.how do i solve this?
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: first download button, wait a bit
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: the download comes after a delay
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: after you download the ZIP, extract it somewhere
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 download for xp 64bit?
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: yep
<tbarturbo2> kk
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: first download button is what you want (latest)
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: out of curiosity, where are you based?
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 should i open directly with Archive manager?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: that's fine
<mooper> how do i restart x?
<scguy318> mooper: Ctrl-Alt-backspace
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 NOttinghamshire/essex on weekdays... uk u?
<g0rb3h> meh, you beat me =(
<scguy318> tbarturbo: Texas, United States
<g0rb3h> http://files.filefront.com/64bit+wlan42052binzip/;4813051;/fileinfo.html
<MohammadBoozary> i want to change my hostname in ubuntu 7.10 please help me
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 sweet... extraction to location '/' ?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: make a new folder on your Desktop and extract there
<tbarturbo> ok
<scguy318> MohammadBoozary: System -> Admin -> Network I think
<scguy318> g0rb3h: Filefront of all places :P
<Tilllinux> why doesnt rhythmbox play wma (all codecs installed)
<g0rb3h> yeah lol
<scguy318> Tilllinux: you may need to add Medibuntu packages to that collection
<scguy318> !medibuntu | Tilllinux
<ubotu> Tilllinux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scguy318> Tillinux: specifically prob w32codecs/w64codecs?
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 how do i direct it to extract on desktop folder....
<nikita> is there a way to install ubuntu using floppy drive and network connection? like netinstall in debain.
<scguy318> tbarturbo: in the dialog, click the Desktop on the sidebar thing, then press New Folder, title it, then open, then extract
<hey-hey> bbiab grabbing the torrent for kubuntu
<scguy318> nikita: absolutely, see !install
<|DuReX|> Somebody has any id how i could fix 'attempt to access beyond end of device' when booting ? It tries to access sda, but it should access the dmraid volume
<nikita> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<|DuReX|> I also have a 18gb volume in my 'Locations' area
<|DuReX|> which is SDA
<|DuReX|> but it should not be there, as sda is part of the dmraid
<g0rb3h> anyone in here useing gspcav1?
<scguy318> g0rb3h: webcam kernel module? I don't own one so count me out
<MohammadBoozary> scguy318: look this---> mohammad@ubuntu:~$ | i want to change ubuntu to mohammad
<MGalaxy> Hi, I need a software to mount .ISO and .BIN images with "Automount After Restart" feature, any solution?
<scguy318> MohammadBoozary: go to System -> Admin -> Network
<g0rb3h> Yeah, I managed to luck out and buy one of the only 2007 version of a camera which has different guts to the best supported one
<SpookyET> I find grep regex syntax limited and awkward. I want to use perl regex, but it won't let me: "grep: The -P option is not supported"
<g0rb3h> its the  buffalo wireless card all over again
<scguy318> g0rb3h: bleh, I wish they would improve webcams on Linux
<scguy318> g0rb3h: I have some totally obscure Creative Vibra webcam, even the Windows drivers are hard to find
<g0rb3h> support from some cards in gspcav1 is REALLY good
<MohammadBoozary> scguy318: tnx :)
<x3roconf> i'm speaking with DEAD people wtf???
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 that was effort but now 3 files in the 'wifi driver' folder on my desktop :P ive never had problems with Amsn webcam
<scguy318> x3roconf: if you're having a psychological emergecy, I suggest dialing your local hospital or emergency number
<scguy318> tbarturbo: cool, now open the Terminal
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 brb
<scguy318> tbarturbo: k
<ActySofts> any ideas how to mount ntfs partition with write support in gutsy? I've looked everywhere, but I either see read-only or with a driver other than ntfs-3g
<scguy318> ActySofts: ntfs-3g :P
<scguy318> ActySofts: I'm not sure of the state of the ntfsmount in ntfsprogs but that's what I like
<scguy318> ActySofts: works well too
<ActySofts> yeah, I know, it's installed in gutsy, but how do I enable write-support?
<g0rb3h> what does lsusb give u for the cam scguy318? ill tell u if the supports nice :)
<scguy318> ActySofts: you add an entry to your fstab and you mount your NTFS part with it
<scguy318> g0rb3h: oh its not plugged in at the moment, when I'm done with tbarturbo I'll tell you :)
<ActySofts> that's done...but, how do I enable write support? since it mounts it as read-only :(
<Oberon_> how's everyone this AM...........
<scguy318> ActySofts: are you specifying ntfs-3g in the fstab entry?
<ActySofts> yes
<ActySofts> /dev/hdc1 /media/wxp ntfs-3g ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 ok im in a terminal fella
<scguy318> ActySofts: why do you have ro :)
<scguy318> ActySofts: I'm thinking that's why you couldn't get rw :P
<ActySofts> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<LLeo> Hi, first time here :-)  Any help in recovering an MBR overwritten by Ubuntu installation?
<ActySofts> in that article it says with ro, so...
<scguy318> LLeo: you want Windows back?
<scguy318> ActySofts: well, take it off :P
<LLeo> Yes :-(
<x3roconf> scguy318: no it's not.. i can speak with them.. i can even SEE them!
<scguy318> LLeo: pop in your Windows cd, go to recovery console, fixmbr
<tbarturbo2> LLeo thats a big mistake windows sucks :D
<scguy318> x3roconf: then you must be in a bad trip or experiencing a psychological delusion
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: sudo ndiswrapper -i (path to your windows driver)
<Eds> LLeo, just curious, what couldnt you do in linux that you can in windows? (not a fanboi attack, just a question :P)
<LLeo> May be, but my data is there :-(
<d90> is possable to have differents wallpapers on each side of cube. when i kill nautilus i get 4 different wallpapers on cub - I set them in compiz settings, but when i start nautilus those wallpapers dissapears and the have been replaced by nautilus wallpaper on each side. :S
<scguy318> x3roconf: either way i suggest dialing for medical help, sounds like a nice medical emergency to me
<ActySofts> scguy318: I did a sudo mount -a, but still read-only
<scguy318> ActySofts: with ro omitted?
<ActySofts> yes
<Tilllinux> okay i installed the w32 codecs, but rhythmbox just stops playing when I open a wma file
<ActySofts> /dev/hdc1 /media/wxp ntfs-3g user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Oberon_> I just moved from SuSE linux to ubuntu, running Gutsy Gibbon....   and I've some weird firefox issues that I'm hoping for some help with. Issues that my daughter doesn't have on her older ubuntu installation. Namely that firefox is a hog that runs so clunky and chews up 100% of the CPU to do nothing....
<scguy318> ActySofts: umount then mount
<scguy318> ActySofts: sudo umount /dev/hdc1 then the mount -a
<scguy318> *sudo
<Isamu> Bonjour tout le monde
<scguy318> Oberon_: use the beta, so much better
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 do i path to the folder or a file within the folder?
<LLeo> I tried dualboot... and chose to install grub on an usb memory stick, but install did not comply
<d90> Oberon_: I had same problems try Opera
<scguy318> tbarturbo: path to the INF file
<tbarturbo> kk
<scguy318> tbarturbo: case sensitivity applies
<ActySofts> scguy318: now the icons on my desktop aren't clickable O.o
<Oberon_> yeah, I'm running Opera for my browsing mostly, but firefox has features i like if I could just get it working right
<scguy318> ActySofts: mm...:S
<ActySofts> and still read-only
<scguy318> ActySofts: does it say anything when you mount?
<ActySofts> brb, lemme re-log-in
<dxdemetriou> hi, can I update the versions of foomatic and hplip on Gutsy? I have an hp laserjet p2015n that don't work all functions in the current version
<scguy318> Oberon_: I'm running Firefox right now from beta, kind of a mess but so much better now :P
<scguy318> dxdemetrious: install from tarball? sure I guess
<gorodecki> join ##level
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 somthing not right it came up with usage otions for ndiswrapper
<Oberon_> so dl the tarball and have at it huh scguy318?
<tbarturbo> options*
<scguy318> LLeo: have you tried my suggestion?
<scguy318> Oberon_: yep
<Oberon_> lol
<Oberon_> thanks
<Oberon_> I'll give it a run
<ActySofts> alright, after I relogged I have write support
<gorodecki> join
<ActySofts> thanks!
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: you need to get your slashes sorted for the spaces in the files / folders your pointing to i expect
<Tilllinux> Does anyone happen to know,where to configure the wacom intuos3 buttons/touchstrips?
<scguy318> Oberon_: though, I find that you need to start the firefox-bin with environ var LC_LIBRARY_PATH with the path to the Firefox beta
<g0rb3h> or just rename the folder you made to wireless_drivers or something if u want to cheat :)
<gorodecki>  /join ##level
<scguy318> zActySofts: cool
<gorodecki> ##level
<scguy318> tbarturbo: alright
<zoidberg_> hey guys how do i upgrade the GLX version from 1.2 to 1.3 for my video card?
<scguy318> gorodecki: /join ##level, no more no less :)
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 renamed the folder ;)
<gorodecki> hehe
<scguy318> tbarturbo: oh!
<gorodecki> ok
<scguy318> tbarturbo: if you've got spaces in your path
<scguy318> tbarturbo: need to escape with \ or put the path in ""
<LLeo> scguy318 I am waiting for an old XP installation CD to boot... to see when I will have access to fixmbr
<scguy318> tbarturbo: like cd ~/Desktop/My\ Cool\ Folder
<scguy318> LLeo: if your XP install CD doesn't cut it, I use Super GRUB CD
<ActySofts> K3b complains that the locale is ANSI_X3.4-1968 and that it shouldn't be like that. How do I change it?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: anyway
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 ok took the spaces out was easier... not get about 20 of these lines in terminal... @forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<tbarturbo2> @
<Oberon_> I'll may need to question ya on that further scguy318, but let's see how I fare first, just dl'd
<dxdemetriou> where can I find some howtos about creating deb packages from sources or binary only programs?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: cool, now what does ndiswrapper -l say
<tbarturbo2> now get*
<scguy318> Oberon_: k
<LLeo> scguy318 Is this a bootable CD? I´ll have a look... thanks for your help!
<scguy318> LLeo: yes
<scguy318> LLeo: bootable from USB too
<ActySofts> K3b complains that the locale is ANSI_X3.4-1968 and that it shouldn't be like that. How do I change it?
<scguy318> dxdemetrious: there's a utility, but I'm trying to remember the name omg
<Parsi> when i click "Applications" it shows up a small spot, where are my applications?
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 "net5211 : driver installed
<tbarturbo2>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)"
<g0rb3h> <3
<d90> does anyone have problems with nautilus when copying music eg. from one folder (or drive) to another? When I copying after some time nautilus crashes. Anyone does know why?
<g0rb3h> tbarturbo: ndiswrapper -m now
<marcoskiller> O.o
<ActySofts> d90: strange, here sometimes the mouse moves like crazy, but no crash
<Parsi> what happened to "Applications" menu?
<scguy318> g04b3h: that won't do for Network manager if I'm not mistaken
<ActySofts> Parsi: mind giving us a screenshot?
<Parsi> ok
<d90> ActySofts: be happy it hasnt crushes on ur pc.. :S
<tbarturbo2> g0rb3h "adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<tbarturbo2> sh: cannot create /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper: Permission denied
<tbarturbo2> couldn't add module alias:  at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 804.
<tbarturbo2> "
<ActySofts> use the print-screen key
<Parsi> ActySofts: hang on
<scguy318> dxdemetrious: CHECKINSTALL! that's the name
<g0rb3h> scguy318: you dont have to wirte the module? =s
<scguy318> !make | dxdemetrious
<ubotu> dxdemetrious: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * nikita gives scguy318 a trout
<scguy318> g04b3h: i just stick it to /etc/modules
<scguy318> !make
 * nikita gives scguy318 a tortoise
<scguy318> !ops | nikita
<ubotu> nikita: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ActySofts> d90: be happy it crashes, that arrow doesn't only move, but clicks and so are being generated and I lost 80% of my windows partition >.>
 * g0rb3h takes of the cheff hat :)
<Parsi> ActySofts: i can't take screenshot when i click menus!
<Arelis> Hi all. I installed fluxbox, and done "sudo update-menus". But the menu is REALLY messy and not such a pleasure to use. How can i make it clean like in GNOME?
<scguy318> g0rb3h: the rationale I got was that Netowrk Manager ignores the modprobe.d (or w/e)stuff
<ActySofts> Parsi: I see...
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: ok, where were we
<Parsi> ActySofts: but hang on a minute..
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: alright, please do gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tbarturbo> ok
<Tilllinux> Does anyone happen to know,where to configure the wacom intuos3 buttons/touchstrips?
<d90> ActySofts: wow disaster :S, Few years ago I was pl,aying with ThighVNC,l I installed it on computer of my friend and you gess :D IT WAS FUNNY
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY 318 im in that file
<scguy318> dxdemetriou: if you didn't get this, its called checkinstall
<ActySofts> ouch
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: at the bottom of the file add these two lines
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: blacklist ath_pci
<scguy318> tbarturbo2:  blacklist ath_hal
<Oberon_> I found a good set of instructions here scguy318 :   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html   if I run into problems I'll give a yell, but thanks
<g0rb3h> Sorry not used to intergrateing it into the X / gnome stuff: I wont spoil the broth anymore :)
<scguy318> Oberon_: ok cool
<scguy318> g0rb3h: lol, np, your suggestions are welcome
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 ok done thAT and saved...
<dxdemetriou> scguy318, I know that. just I wonder if I can to modify some deb src file for newer version, and if I can to create deb package for binary programs that don't have some ./configure
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: good
<frenky> hi *
<scguy318> dxdemetriou: ah, unfortunately I dunno :(
<Daviey> Oberon_: has that much really changed between beta2 and the firefox-3.0 in the repo?
<scguy318> Daviey: i dunno, but I can tell you much has changed from firefox 2.0.0.11
<scguy318> dxdemetriou: the whole deb creation process was something I tried to listen to in some Ubuntu classroom thing when Gutsy was about to come out
<scguy318> dxdemetriou: but I fell asleep :P
<Daviey> scguy318: yeah, i've got the one in the repo installed
<ttt--> is there an easy way to kill all the processes i see with some ps aux | grep something ?
<x3roconf> I walking in forest.. There are some small houses and some ppl are walking on the snowy road.. The ancient looking fortified city is on top of the hill.. i must go there
<Parsi> ActySofts: http://i15.tinypic.com/82kxhyu.png
<scguy318> ttt--: pkill I think
<ttt--> thanks
<scguy318> ttt--: pkill + pgrep or killall
<Myrtti> x3roconf: offtopic muualle
<Daviey> scguy318: 3.0a8
<scguy318> Daviey: ah, cool
<scguy318> Daviey: my repos aren't at bleeding edge, my way of getting beta running is a mess :P
<sonidobelnpakey> t
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: ok, left you hanging, now do gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<tbarturbo> kk
<scguy318> tbarturbo: add ndiswrapper to the end of that file if it's not already there
<scguy318> tbarturbo: as a new line
<dxdemetriou> scguy318, it'll be good if is there a way for creating deb files from some scripts like ebuild or conary's recipes.. it seems hard to me to create a deb file from scratch
<scguy318> dxdemetriou: I'm sure there prob are, but I'm just ignorant of the methods
<negativt> I know I shouldn't ask you this cause there is a "man"-page for it. But its quite long and quite hard to understand. So anyways: I want to download all .mov files from  http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/iphone/2007/tips/. I tried using "wget -r -np -A mov http:/....." But it didn't work. So can you help me out?
<ActySofts_> Parsi: strange, I got no idea
<scguy318> negativt: what doesn't? I'm not too up to snuff with wget params
<scguy318> tbarturbo: then save, now
<snax> does anyone know how to turn on font antialiasing in wine?
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 saved
<Parsi> ActySofts: ...the last time i was eding menu.
<snax> it seems to be disabled by default in ubuntu's wine build
<scguy318> tbarturbo: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci && sudo modprobe -r ath_hal && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<snax> google doesn't seem to give any hints
<negativt> scguy318, It just whines about "index.html" not found (404)
<snax> do I just need to change the font, or...
<Parsi> ActySofts: i when i click "Edit Menus" nothing happens!
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 done that...
<scguy318> negativt: the way wget's recursive mode works is that it basically downloads an HTML page and follows all the links in the page, up to a specified level
<negativt> ok
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: with luck your wireless should be working now (click ze Network manager icon)_
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: if not, try a reboot
<negativt> So how do I download all files in " http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/iphone/2007/tips/" then?
<khelll> i have a small problem, the processor fan is running all the time, and the battery is only abt one hour life time, while in windows i got it to work at lest 2 hours, is there a hardware problem ?
<scguy318> lemme check the link out
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 reboot time then no wifi options yet
<ActySofts> Parsi: go to System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<scguy318> khelll: might be all the daemons that run by default on Ubuntu
<ActySofts> Parsi: and tell me if something shows in the "Applications" menu
<Oberon_> hey scguy318....  installed fine, starts from the menu and CPU usage has dropped from 90-100% down to 20-40%
<Arthur> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<scguy318> Oberon_: :D
<Oberon_> what the !@#~@ did firefox do wrong with 2.0 I wonder
<scguy318> negativt: is there a page that references videos in the link you show me?
<Oberon_> pretty sad when the beta is working better than the stable
<ActySofts> Arthu: don't flood the channgel please, use something like: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<ActySofts> *Arthur
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 when this is done my other half had a packard bell i need to fix wifi on too if your up for it > :D
<khelll> scguy318 what to do then?
<negativt> scguy318, Well.. not really... I grabbed it from the source of apple's iPhone page.
<Arthur> My bad:/
<scguy318> khelll: you could try turning stuff off in System -> Prefs -> Services (?), and I would look around a bit
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 no wifi option in the network manager again :(
<x3roconf> hmm it's over now O:
<x3roconf> *crash*
<scguy318> negativt: unfortunately I can't think of an appropriate way to get the contents of the directory you linked me, you prob should find a page that references vids in taht directory
<negativt> scguy318, ok
<scguy318> x3roconf: bad trip, eh? i would call for medical assistance
<TheTom> .o0(...fuck. Total og 1164 nicks...)
<Rufus> oin #php
<scguy318> tbarturbo: can you pastebin for me dmesg?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: well, just do
<khelll> tabrturbo try this sudo apt-get wlassistant , this will help u alot in running wireless
<scguy318> tbarturbo: gedit /var/log/dmesg
<scguy318> tbarturbo: then copying the stuff into a new pastebin
<BehiiMehii> Can anyone help me install w32codecs, please? :/
<Oberon_> before I go, I dunno who all you are but you do, I've been using linux about 6 years now and I've never seen a better documented version than ubuntu and i wanna say thanks to any of you that have worked on this
<Oberon_> laters guys!
<scguy318> Oberin_: well, the devs don't usually hang out here but cool thanks g/l
<Oberon_> thanks anyways
<Parsi> ActySofts: it don't oopen it!
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | BehiiMehii
<ubotu> BehiiMehii: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActySofts> Parsi: well, I got no idea then
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 how do i pastebin?
<ActySofts> !language > TheTom
<scguy318> !pastebin | tbarturbo
<ubotu> tbarturbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ActySofts> !pastebin > tbarturbo
<ActySofts> ahh, beat me
<tbarturbo2> !pastebin
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: ubotu won't repeat a factoid for anti-spam purposes
<tbarturbo> ok lol
<tbarturbo> what syntax to use in pastebin?
<ActySofts> doesn't matter
<ActySofts> if you don't know, don't use it, it's there to highlight the code or so, but it's useless for text
<JayC> Can someone assist me, I'm trying to batch convert a lot of files in Mplayer and was wondering how i can  something like %n or w/e to set the input filename as the output filename, Any ideas?
<tbarturbo2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50102/ does that work?
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: lemme look
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 good luck thats confusing stuff:O
<scguy318> tbarturbo: dmesg dumps the kernel ring buffer
<rexy> JayC: awk?
<rexy> maybe just bash scripting can do it too
<tbarturbo> SCguy318 i didnt do the dmesg in terminal first is that ok?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: interesting, looks like the driver encountered issues while attempting to initialize your device :S :(
<scguy318> tbarturbo: sec
<scguy318> tbarturbo: that's ok
<JayC> rexy: I know there is a way i dont need to know how to script im fine w/that im just wondering what the variable is?
<rexy> JayC: havent the foggiest, i'd look it up in a book on awk/bash scripting
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 i dont know but i have a feeling theres a way to activate the wifi on the keypad but the instructions dont tell me anything :(
<con-man> when I go visit sites like metacity and other streaming videos they will not play in firefox. any suggestions?
<^Hasanibrahim> hello
<JayC> Rexy: I dont even know what to look for, just googled awk and came across a manual but other than that no idea..
<^Hasanibrahim> i want to install amarok on my pc but
<rexy> con-man: depends on what media you are trying to play, there is mplayer and the other thing that comes with ubuntu, but it might be drm'ed so you cant view it, what site are you trying to watch?
<^Hasanibrahim> i can't connect net
<^Hasanibrahim> how can i do it ?
<con-man> metacafe.com
<ranok> how can you configure avahi to only use certain network interfaces?
<scguy318> tbarturbo: some Fn + something I would bet
<rexy> that uses flash
<JayC> con-man: Do you have flash installed?
<con-man> I have adobe flash installed yes
<rexy> do you use no-script?
<con-man> whats that?
<rexy> then the answer is no
<earthling> ^Hasanibrahim: what kind of connection do you have?
<^Hasanibrahim> earthling:
<rexy> i'm not sure how to check if your adobe flash is working , but that's what you need
<^Hasanibrahim> i am now in internet cafe
<con-man> hmmmmm
<^Hasanibrahim> i have no connection at home
<th0r> JayC Ihave a script for converting avi files using ffmpeg that does the filename manipulation. let me pastebin it for you
<earthling> ^Hasanibrahim,  but at your hamoe what kind of connection are you thinking of setting up?
<JayC> th0r: it is a streaming file is the problem
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard wont work in 7.10 when connected to the motherboards USB ports, although it will work in the BIOS and grub... it does work in 7.10 when on a PCI expansion card, but then it cant be used for BIOS/GRUB. Any ideas?
<^Hasanibrahim> earthling: i can't connect net at home? :(
<con-man> Its frustrating that it wont work
<con-man> rexy does metacafe.com work for you?
<th0r> JayC I'm not saying this script will do the job for you...but it is an example of how to do the filename handling
<rexy> con-man: yup, works fine
<earthling> ^Hasanibrahim: explan in detail?
<JayC> th0r: Oh sorry, Thx! lol
<nicolah> Guys, I have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653612
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 reading somewhere something about needing acer_acpi to get the wifi card to turn on?
<rexy> con-man: maybe reinstall flash through add/remove programs?
<^Hasanibrahim> earthling: i want to setup amarok with a cd into my pc (at home)
<scguy318> tbarturbo: possibly
<scguy318> tbarturbo: can you tell me what ndiswrapper -v says?
<^Hasanibrahim> how can i download it's *.deb ?
<simion314> hi, i need to determine my video card, can you tell me the commands or how can i do that from the GUI?
<Jack_Sparrow> rexy: Flash is broken.
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 but you might guess i havent a clue how to lol... ok hang on
<nicolah> how does badblocks behave with badblocks with written data ?
<earthling> ^Hasanibrahim: do you have ubuntu running?
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 utils version: 1.9
<tbarturbo2> driver filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<tbarturbo2> version:        1.45
<tbarturbo2> vermagic:       2.6.22-14-generic SMP mod_unload
<rexy> Jack_Sparrow: err, it's not here on gutsy, but i think i'm using the opensource flash and not the adobe one
<con-man> rexy: I dont see it in add/remove programs
<rexy> nicolah: something is using the device still
<con-man> rexy whats the apt-get command?
<Parsi> my god! "Application" items are disappeared in a small dot!
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: ah, I see the cause
<tbarturbo> SCGUY318 gdgd :P
<Jack_Sparrow> rexy: add remove flash will not work at this time
<nicolah> rexy: yes, I know it says "thunar" but thunar is closed
<th0r> JayC actually it is simpler than I thought....the filename handling is just handled as a passed parameter...
<th0r> ffmpeg -y -i $1.avi -b 768k -ab 128k -ac 2 -ab 64k -f mp4 /windows/E/video/iPod/$1.mp4
<brobostigon> aptoncd might work, create a cd for amarok,
<scguy318> !brokenflash | rexy
<rexy> nicolah: try entering sync and unmounting again
<ubotu> rexy: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<simion314> hi, i need to determine my video card, can you tell me the commands or how can i do that from the GUI?
<JayC> th0r: Is that ffmpeg specific?
<agamemnononon> Hi
<tadah> hello, i enter some text using editor "pico" (in terminal) which is a one long line, i save it and exit pico. then i open the file again and the line is seperated into two lines. why does it do that? and how could i make him not to? thanks
<Parsi> has anyone exprience in mune problems?!
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: this won't be fun for either of us but
<th0r> JayC according to the man page for mplayer you can pass the url for the stream as part of the command line, so you could do the same sort of command with mplayer
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: we'll need to install ndiswrapper from tarball
<con-man> rexy whats the apt-get command for flash with firefox?
<scguy318> con-man: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but see !brokenflash
<nicolah> rexy: same problem
<rexy> con-man: read back a bit, appearantly it's broken and you need to look in that thread to fix it
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 ok i dont have a clue so line by line i guess unless u can get remote access?
<rexy> nicolah: check with ps if it's still running?
<th0r> JayC the $1.avi $1.mp4 isn't ffmpeg specific...the command line parameters are passed as $x...$0 is the command on the command line, $1 the first parameter on the line...etc
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: sure, though I wouldn't mind remote access, easier for me :P
<rexy> ps ufax for a full listing
<Parsi> "Edit Menus" don't work!
<Jack_Sparrow> tadah: Does the first line have a funny added character at the end..
<Karyom> hi
<tbarturbo2> SCGUY318 do u have msn to discuss that or yahoo rather than dishing info out on here?!
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: anyway
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: I sure do
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: lets see if you get this PM
<JayC> th0r: Okay so the command id be using would be somthing like mplayer --dumpstream *url*/N.rm --dumpfile (here i want the filename N.rm as the output..How would i do that?
<scguy318> tbarturbo2: I've sent you a PM, hopefully you've received
<th0r> JayC you could put the command in a loop "for * in ." I think would be the syntax....but I am not a bash scripter
<tbarturbo2> nope try the other nick
<agamemnononon> How can i shrink the directory, not writing agamemnon@agamemnon.desktop:/media/Neos tomos/linux/programs/mysql$ and just writing .$ or /mysql$
<tbarturbo> try this one
<scguy318> tbarturbo: sent, hopefully you received (I think it's your nonregged status)
<th0r> JayC give me a sec
<JayC> th0r: Where would you suggest to go to learn more about bash? haha this is probably something i should learn
<tadah> Jack_Sparrow: No, the line is like "....RxwnqYZ..." and the seperation happens after "..Rx" the second line starts with "wnq..."
<JayC> th0r: ok
<agamemnononon> it would be very conftorable...
<Eds> anyone know when hardy is set for release? the windows authentication is what I want :P
<rexy> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<rexy> but that's just a random google guess
<scguy318> tbarturbo: success? I suspect not, uhm, I'll just walk you through
<nicolah> rexy: yes, thunar is still running
<rexy> nicolah: then you have to close it first
<nicolah> it's closed
<Jack_Sparrow> tadah: HAve not used pico, so no idea why it is doing that
<Ti1> hi everybody
<rexy> it's running
<tbarturbo> SCGUY ive added u to msn
<agamemnononon> How can i shrink the directory, not writing agamemnon@agamemnon.desktop:/media/Neos tomos/linux/programs/mysql$ and just writing .$ or /mysql$, i have to find out this please
<scguy318> tbarturbo: alright cool
<rexy> nicolah: you can kill it with kill/killall but it's better to close it the normal way
<th0r> JayC http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50107/
<th0r> JayC there is a bash scripting guide available online asa download.
<th0r> JayC http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Ti1> does anybody speak vietnamese, i d like to adjust my open office so that i can write in vietnamese
<th0r> JayC you might want to bookmark the Linux Documentation Project (http://www.tldp.org/guides.html)
<JayC> th0r: bookmarked thx =)
<th0r> JayC did you get the script from pastebin?
<zenrium> why do all the cute girls leave when I log in
<scguy318> Ti1: barely
<JayC> th0r: Yep looking at it now, Since the URL and filename per URL varies with every link how would this work?
<scguy318> Ti1: I think some messing with SCIM is it
<ququ> Hey everybody , I like to watch television on my pc with kdetv bud would anyone know a way to record some tv on hd?
<brobostigon> ququ: mythtv
<ququ> mythtv ... ok ..
<enyc> hrrm  on the matter of accissibility...  I would really like to display a black-on-white  PDF  as  white-on-black but I dont know how... ?does anybody here know howto?
<th0r> JayC I am still not sure what you need to do...the script I pasted is a simple one file at a time thing...call that script 'dumprm' and make it executable. then at the terminal prompt type 'dumprm webcam'. the script would replace $1 with 'webcam' in the command line.
<ququ> maybe nog very easy
<rexy> enyc: if you cant change it in the viewer you could decompile it into tex and change it
<simion314> I USE LSPCI -V AND I GET A DECRIPTION OF MY VIDEO CARD BUT TO INSTALL THE DRIVER AT ati WEB PAGE I MUST DETERMINE THE SERIES WICH MY CARD BELONGS ,THE OUTPUT IS: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<simion314>         Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Evo N600c
<JayC> th0r: i have 45 links with different filenames of which i was going to write a script to have mplayer download them all, they are all streams with a unique name
<th0r> JayC you can expand that script...put the command line in a loop and pass the name from the loop...but like I said I haven't done much scripting so would have to study the guide to figure it out
<ququ> with mythtv you watch from servers only ore also from tv card?
<Ximal> how do I make vlc into my default dvd player .. rather than totem ?
<rexy> simion314: dont paste, and dont use caps, also, dont use ati drivers, just the X driver is what you need
<enyc> rexy: coo how would I do that?  something wtih ghostscript?
<Malin> enyc, you want only pdf white on black? because you may change the theme for an accessible one
<scguy318> simion314: if it's Mobility you prob dont need fglrx
<th0r> JayC it would probably be easiest to put the urls in a text file and have the script parse the text file and issue the mplayer command. That way all youwould have to do in the future is make a new list of urls
<rexy> enyc: pdf2tex and stuff, dont know really, i normally just edit in kile and have it compile for me
<th0r> JayC I will probably take the time to figure it out today...now that you have me curious. But couldn't do that sort of script on the fly
<JayC> th0r yeah, like a playlist
<rexy> scguy318: i have the same card, ati doesnt support it
<enyc> Malin: changed the system theme but it doesnt affect the actual page display in evince/xpdf
<enyc> rexy: ill experiment ;-)
<rexy> scguy318: well, i should correct it, it doesnt support it anymore with the binary drivers, the open source X driver works just fine though
<JayC> th0r: this stuff is complex =D I may just have to do it manually till i found out how to do it
<zenrium> i'd like to hear from someone who has set up vmware server 2 beta and had issues with port 903 and how you fixed it please..
<Ximal> i guess noone knows ?
<zenrium> i'm at a loss currently
<rexy> Ximal: right click on a video file and adjust it i think
<th0r> JayC here is an example of sorts....http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/redircb.html#REDIR4
<rexy> zenrium: remote or local?
<Ximal> oh no.. it's when I put in dvd's .. they auto play on yucky totem
<simion314> scguy318: the X driver is not slower then the ATI driver? i want to test the new desktop effects and put my 3D accelerator to work
<rexy> Ximal: dunno then
<con-man> rexy nothing works.  I have tried removing flash, removing firefox, Im stumped
<rexy> simion314: the ATI driver does NOT work for your card period.
<th0r> JayC the script starts with a for loop fetching the names
<con-man> flash works on youtube but it shouldnt work at all if I have removed flash
<rexy> maybe it's the opensource flash, there's two flavours you can install i think
<con-man> o?
<scguy318> rexy, con-man: It's called Gnash
<con-man> I need to install gnash?
<scguy318> con-man: no, that's the name of the open-source Flash
<con-man> but why is flash working when flash-nofree and  gnash or not installed
<scguy318> con-man: unfortunately the proprietary Adobe flash plugin works better than Gnash at the moment
<rexy> yeah gnash, i just looked that up
<JayC> th0r: This is over my head haha i have no idea what most of this means i did a little adobe flex but gave up so i know a few things but not most
<scguy318> con-man: dunno
<con-man> im going crazy
<zenrium> rexy: local
<simion314> about ubuntu for 64 bit architecture it hangs, can be xmms the cause for this?
<Jolinar> hi, does anyone know how to swap to an ealier gcc version temporarily? i've been told that gcc-config should work but it says it doesnt exists in ubuntu
<zenrium> rexy: installed onto local pc.. using local browser.. the xinet environment appears to be configured to accept 903
<th0r> JayC well...that last url I sent has an example that is doing something quite similar to what you want...at least as far as fetching the name from a file
<con-man> Im going to install gnash and see what happens
<rexy> zenrium ,does the port show up with netstat, does it listen on local/public or both,is it blocked by the firewall, can you connect with nc?
<ActySofts> when I installed gutsy I made a typo in my name (when the installer asked it), so how can I change my name?
<con-man> but there is some other flash player that is in there that I cant find
<th0r> JayC once that is done...passing it to the command line is a piece of cake.
<zenrium> rexy: no, no, dont think I have a firewall by default with ubuntu ?, nc not sure but telnet localhost 903 doesnt work.
<rexy> nc is fairly simple
<rexy> telnet should work as well, you can look with netcat if it's actually listening
<rexy> err
<rexy> netstat
<th0r> JayC there is also an irc channel for scripting...I think it is called #bash
<zenrium> k nc says connection refused too soooo xinet issue ?
<scguy318> ActySofts: System -> PRefs -> About Me I think
<JayC> th0r: Okay, i'll try my luck out there. Thx for your help =D if you find out anything let me know.
<ActySofts> scguy318: there's no way to change it there AFAIK
<rexy> zenrium: maybe, it clearly isnt listening then, and yes by defauly ubuntu does not come with a firewall on
<zenrium> rexy: so even if its setup to use an xinet process its supposed to be listening? thought inet stuff just accepted when a request occurs.. rather than perm listens.
<rexy> zenrium: in order to accept a request it has to be listening
<zenrium> k xinet is an active process under ps aux :\
<Ximal> hey guys. Im on a laptop with an ati vidcard.. My drivers are working PERFECT ,,, is it possible to put the external monitor to my proper external monitor port on theback... Is it possible to do dual output ,,, like two screens to spread windows across... like my chat in my external and my anything else in my main lcd laptop display ?
<con-man> omg, seriously, what could possibly be making flash work?  I have uninstalled anything that could make flash work in firefox
<con-man> but when I go to youtube it works
<con-man> and it shouldnt
<rexy> hmm well flash is working then ,heh
<con-man> no
<con-man> not on metacafe
<con-man> I want to completely remove it
<con-man> and try again
<th0r> con-man there is a file in the plugins folder for firefox that needs to be deleted. Called libflash.so or some such
<th0r> con-man check /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<rexy> Ximal: yes
<zenrium> rexy: the fact that I am getting localhost [127.0.0.1] 903 (vmware-authd) : Connection refused -  this indicates that xinet is working right.. and pasisng the request thru to the right daemon.. so there must be a permisions or config issue with vmware-authd ?
<con-man> only the print plugin is there
<Ximal> thanks rexy... i pla to do that then... with an extra lcd monitor ;) for gaming and movie watching.. hehe
<hypn0> con-man: install flashblock addon in firefox
<rexy> zenrium: hmm yeah it does
<zenrium> k thanks.. going off to check up on authd then.
<con-man> will that help me do a clean install of flash?
<annonymouse> in ubuntu does any one know a good gui based web server
<th0r> con-man the filename is libflashplayer.so...do a locate on that filename
<VSpike> Hi - I find that when I use digikam to delete pictures of an SD card in a card reader, some pictures are always left behind.  I was just investigating it, and some but not all of my deleted files are still present.  If I use nautilus to look at the files, they appear in the browser but when I click on them, they immediately disappear from view.
<rexy> zenrium: if the deamon refuses the connection it definitly is a vmware conf issue
<con-man> I want the popup saying "addition plugins are required to view this page"
<con-man> then I know its gone
<zenrium> rexy: the joys that brings in and of itself :P
<VSpike> if i list them from the terminal with ls -l, i get a load of entries like this: ?--------- ? ?      ?        ?                ? P1030380.JPG
<VSpike> what's causing this?
<th0r> con-man in a terminal type 'locate libflashplayer.so'
<crushin_>  I want to add VLC as my default player in Ubuntu. I went to add applications/Use custom command / would the command I use be "ln -s [programname] ~/.gnome/Autostart/[programname]" ???
<con-man> it finds nothing
<con-man> ok w00t did it
<con-man> now
<con-man> to get flash to work in metacafe and all other sites
<con-man> I should use flash-nofree or gnash?
<rexy> zenrium:  maybe it comes with network connections disabled by default, but that seems rather an odd thing to do
<crushin_>  have they fixed flash?
<con-man> they say the have
<con-man> the nofree one
<crushin_> nodz
<hypn0> con-man: you can download latest version from adobe, there is newer version there
<con-man> that will work with metacafe?
<ActySofts> when I installed gutsy I made a typo in my name (when the installer asked it), so how can I change my name?
<hypn0> what's metacafe :-/ a website
<ActySofts> hypn0: yes, like youtube
<con-man> yes!
<con-man> it works!
<hypn0> adobe writes flash plugins, so it should work with any site
<con-man> ty for all your help
<HeXiLeD> good morning
<annonymouse> does any one know anything about apache2
<ActySofts> !hi | HeXiLeD
<ubotu> HeXiLeD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rexy> !ask |annonymouse:
<ubotu> annonymouse:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crushin_>  I want to disable totem and use VLC As my default Media Player?
<HeXiLeD> im trying to burn an iso using growisosfs the same way i burn it in gentoo and with ubuntu  i get : Usage: genisoimage [options] -o file directory ... <--- and what i am doing is : genisoimage -dvd-compact -Z /dev/scd0=file.iso  what am i failing here?
<kane77> annonymouse, well it's a web server...
<HeXiLeD> genisoimage i mean growisosfs
<kane77> crushin_, just use custom command and use "vlc" as a command...
<HeXiLeD> growisofs: no genisoimage options are permitted with =, aborting...
<crushin_>  ty kane77
<annonymouse> ive installed it on, and my local host  is showing index of / ,  it has a folder apache2- default/ which when i open   shows a web page (yay) i know  its /var/www   but question i have is how do i make apache by default display a index.html as local host  ?
<zenrium> rexy: o.O I had to do sudo aptitude reinstall xinetd
<rexy> zenrium: that seems, odd
<rexy> given that it already forwarded the connection to the daemon?
<zenrium> rexy: ya!! very! :)  found it in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<crushin_> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jburd> What does this mean:  "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon' and why the heck does GNOME do that on a default fresh Ubuntu installation?
<c0nka> could someone help
<crushin_> command line interface
<crushin_>  nice
<c0nka> i installed linux with alternative installer and it did it successfully and everytime i go on to ubuntu the loading screen comes up and then goes on black screen even after configuring x
<c0nka> ??
<rexy> annonymouse: the default / is under apache-default, you can do it there or define a new website
<Stormx2> c0nka: What does your Xorg log say?
<c0nka> dunno
<annonymouse> i  dont undersatand rexy
<c0nka> stormx2
<c0nka> what shall i type
<c0nka> ?¿
<crushin_> !enter c0nka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter c0nka - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> annonymouse: Put index.html in /var/www ?
<HeXiLeD>  i guess ubuntu is all GUI's now ?
<HeXiLeD> no cmd line ??
<crushin_> !enter | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActySofts> when I installed gutsy I made a typo in my name (when the installer asked it), so how can I change my name?
<Stormx2> HeXiLeD: You kidding?
<rexy> Stormx2: i think the default / in the conf points to apache2-defaults
<annonymouse> it wont let me paste it in there
<crushin_> \
<HeXiLeD> so it seems. Stormx2  i ask a cmd line question and 1200 users here dont seem to know.
<erle-> any ubuntu64 maintainer here?
<c0nka> ?¿
<Stormx2> rexy: It doesn't. It points to /var/www, in which there is a redirect to apache2-default
 * HeXiLeD is on console mode only  with gentoo and ubunto
<annonymouse> rexy  does that mean if its the default when i type http://localhost  that should just show that web site?
<rexy> Stormx2: ah, missed that then overwritung that works
<iNeo> annonymouse: Change /etc/apache/httpd.conf so it will also use index.html
<crushin_> HeXiLeD,  open a terminal and you can use comand line
<rexy> HeXiLeD: your syntax seems a bit wrong, /dev/something=filename seems to be wrong judging by the error
<Stormx2> rexy, its worth symlinking /var/www to a directory in your home folder. That's what I do
<BehiiMehii> I really can't figure this out, could somebody help me install w32codecs please?
<c0nka> stormx2: any ideas
<HeXiLeD> crushin_:  my friend and only use cmd line
<crushin_> nodz
<HeXiLeD> im trying to burn an iso using growisosfs the same way i burn it in gentoo and with ubuntu  i get : Usage: genisoimage [options] -o file directory ... <--- and what i am doing is : growisosfs -dvd-compact -Z /dev/scd0=file.iso  what am i failing here?
<HeXiLeD> that is my problem now
<Stormx2> c0nka: Your X.org log is in /var/log. I suppose you've been dropped to a command line, yeah?
<tt_> #CentOS
<c0nka> stormx2: yeah
<tt_> Typo :P
<HeXiLeD> works with other distros.
<rexy> HeXiLeD: well it says it needs -o file directory, dont see that in your command line
<HeXiLeD> rexy:  why would i need that is that same cmg line works in other distros ?
<rexy> maybe it's a newer version
<rexy> or older
<Stormx2> c0nka, cd to that directory, then do a "grep (EE) Xorg.log" (or whatever the log file is called)
 * HeXiLeD unbelievable ... 
<rexy> did you take a look at the man page for suggestions?
<c0nka> stormx2: doont get it
<zenrium> im trying to burn an iso using growisosfs the same way i burn it in gentoo and with ubuntu  i get : Usage: genisoimage [options] -o file directory ... <--- and what i am doing is : genisoimage -dvd-compact -Z /dev/scd0=file.iso  what am i failing here .:.   you are missing the -o ???
<Stormx2> c0nka, which bit don't you "get"?
<J-_> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | BehiiMehii
<ubotu> BehiiMehii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<c0nka> stormx2: i am noob
<J-_> BehiiMehii: I think that's what you're looking for.
<c0nka> stormx2: what to type in
<Stormx2> c0nka, you're in a command line, right? Run this "cd /var/log"
<c0nka> stormx2: what next
<Stormx2> c0nka, do a "ls", and look for a file called Xorg.0.log or similar. Gimme it's name
<sarthor> i hav ubuntu gusty installed. how to view yahoo cam on gusty. my several buddies have cam there but i am ubable to view.
<zenrium> hexiled : tried genisoimage -dvd-compact -Z -o /dev/scd0=file.iso  ?
<BehiiMehii> J-_ I'v been there, but that doesn't help me install the w32codecs I was told to get
<BehiiMehii> On a side not, I've already installed u-r-e
<HeXiLeD> zenrium: Usage: genisoimage [options] -o file directory ... same problem
<c0nka> stormx2: whats a ls
<annonymouse> INeo  my  httpd.conf is blank  is there some syntax that i have to put in?
<HeXiLeD> maybe ubuntu is going windows style. all mouse and no brains :S . who knows
<Stormx2> HeXiLeD, does it have examples in the man page?
<Stormx2> c0nka: What? Just type "ls" and hit enter, sheesh.
<tt_> whats the ubuntu server channel?
<c0nka> stormx2: done that what now
<iNeo> annonymouse: Are you running apache 1 or 2, when running 2 the path will be /etc/apache2
<annonymouse> apache2
<Stormx2> c0nka: As I've already said, look for a file called Xorg.0.log or similar. Gimme it's name
<Stormx2> annonymouse: You're looking at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf yeah?
<annonymouse> yeah
<annonymouse> in gedit
<Stormx2> tt_: #ubuntu-server right?
<c0nka> stormx2: it isnt there
<tt_> thanks :)
<HeXiLeD> -o is for output. so i take it that  is to make an .iso from something else. and what i want is to burn an iso to media dvd
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here using a dell vostro 1400? if so, is the 3945abg wifi detected out of the box by gutsy?
<J-_> BehiiMehii: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/index.html that may help you then. may have to do a bit of reading. I can't think of the package name/ factoid to pull up.
<Stormx2> c0nka: "ls -l | grep -i x" run that, gimme the output, if any
<askand> How can I check where my phone is attached in /dev?
<Stormx2> askand: You could read two files, one before inserting and one after, and then diff them? I've done that. Maybe dmesg will show something, also.
<zenrium_> hexiled: sorry I just got disconnected.. what was that command again..
<xoum> Slt
<jurre> kk
<askand> Stormx2:  hrm can you please tell me how to do that?
<HeXiLeD>  growisosfs -dvd-compact -Z /dev/scd0=file.iso
<senorpedro> hi folkls
<senorpedro> folks
<annonymouse> what should the output of my httpd.conf be?
<Stormx2> askand: ls -l /dev > file1.txt ((now insert your phone)) ls -l /dev > file2.txt && diff file1.txt file2.txt
<senorpedro> how can i completely remove a *-desktop meta-package? i mean with all the additional installed packages?
<J-_> !medibuntu | BehiiMehii
<ubotu> BehiiMehii: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<J-_> that could be it too.
<HeXiLeD> :-( "/dev/sdc0=file.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory <-- and the iso is there.
<afaict> Hi folks!
<Myrtti> HeXiLeD: errr.
<c0nka> stormmx2: its says drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 ... and repeats itsself
<afaict> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10... I did all updates right now but something is missing
<stompx> Im trying to find how to use s-video? any help?
<crushin_> senorpedro,  sudo apt-get remove --purge [programname]
<afaict> I mean... the window manager is not loading anymore. anyone knows why ?
<HeXiLeD> Myrtti:
<Stormx2> annonymouse: mine is empty too actually. I think you need /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<HeXiLeD> ?
<g0rb3h> stompx, what video card do u have?
<stompx> intel 9? ish
<afaict> The window title... The button to close the window... it is not appearing anymore
<zenrium_> hexiled: what about /dev/dvd ?
<Stormx2> c0nka: My bad, try: ls -l | grep -i xorg
<Myrtti> okeis, I know nothing about growisoft so I'll back away
<annonymouse> that looks  very complicated
<HeXiLeD> anyway guys... no point solving this. this worked b4 and  i guess ubuntu borked it some\how
<Stormx2> g0rb3h, my nick is Stormx2. Spell it right or I'll miss your comment. I use a pre-geforce nvidia card.
<HeXiLeD> thanks for the attention
<c0nka> stormmx2: nothing comes up
<zenrium_> sorry never used it before was trying to help tho..
<Stormx2> c0nka, hmm, you have no Xorg log.
<zenrium_> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso  should work for sure
<Stormx2> Bleh
<Stormx2> I have no idea.
<stompx> g0rb3h- how can find out to tell u?
<Stormx2> So I guess X never starts.
<g0rb3h> Stormx2: are you useing the nvidia kernel module?
<c0nka> stormmx2: o right
<Stormx2> g0ju, nvidia-legacy, yeah
<c0nka> :/
<tt_> what the real offical Ubuntu Server Channel?
<c0nka> stormmx2: what shall i do
<HeXiLeD> zenrium_: /dev/dvd seems to work.. ( all hail to lameness) /dev/dvd is only  the link. while /devsdc0 is the real device. i bow to the devs :P
<Stormx2> tt_: #ubuntu-server
<chelm> hello. could you please remer how to change mac adress?
<tt_> They are dead
<tt_> no way thats the offical channel
<qwaz> Hi, would someone help me?  I put a script in /bin and when I try to execute it I get permission denied.  I chown'ed it to myself but still won't work
<HeXiLeD> zenrium_:  thanks  for the tip.
<Stormx2> c0nka: Describe to me what happens when you load ubuntu. Do you get to a black screen with "Ubuntu" written in the middle, with a progress bar below?
 * HeXiLeD will be killing symlinks soo 
<Stormx2> qwaz: You need to make it executable. chmod +x yourscript
<RB2> qwaz, Did you chmod it to give it executable ?
<g0ju> Stormx2, huh?
<afaict> The window manager is not loading anymore. The window title... the close button is not appearing.... What do I do ?
<HeXiLeD> *soon
<qwaz> ahhh
<Stormx2> g0ju: i use the nvidia-legacy module. The nvidia module is for newer cards. it doesn't support my old one
<chelm> someone link me "how to" change ethernet MAC, but i loose it, does any1 know?
<Stormx2> Wait
<Stormx2> Wrong person.
<Stormx2> I meant g0rb3h, not g0ju
<g0ju> k
<g0ju> :>
<enyc> chelm: i know it can be set at runtime with ifconfig
<zenrium_> hexiled : woot :) np
<RB2> Stormx2, it gets confusing after awhile. ;)
<mutable> Hi. Is it possible to reset login for some network share in nautilus? I checked that I want to store my login for session, but now I want to log in to samba share as different user
<enyc> chelm: maybe it can be set in /etc/network/interfaces . dont know.
<c0nka> stormmx2: i get to a black screen with "Ubuntu" written in the middle, with a progress bar below and the bar to full orange then just a black screen
<Stormx2> qwaz, it's worth making a ~/bin in your local path, so you don't have to fiddle around with sudo
<chelm> ye, i'll check
<annonymouse> okay im completely lost i dont get how  to change this under apache to show an index.html can some one point me in the right direction
<qwaz> Stormx2: I chmod -x it...still permission problem
<g0rb3h> Stormx2: dont think i can help, i tried and failed miserably to configure another screen with an x11.conf many moons ago, only have experiance with the nvidia drivers now
<HeXiLeD> zenrium_:  its unbelievable . it wount work using the real device ( dev/scd0 ) but works using  the symlink to it ( /dev/dvd ) . i better not even make a comment about this
<RB2> qwaz, It's chmod +x
<qwaz> oh
<zenrium_> hexiled : lol yeah thats a bit borked for sure.
<qwaz> <--retard
<c0nka> stormmx2: i get to a black screen with "Ubuntu" written in the middle, with a progress bar below and the bar to full orange then just a black screen
<RB2> qwaz, -x takes away the executable permission
<Stormx2> annonymouse: First up you should remove everything under /var/www including the directory itself. sudo rm -rf /var/www
<stompx> g0rb3h- I think my card is a 915
<mutable> I have deleted entry from keyring manager, but I'm still logged in
<chelm> ah, if someone need, its here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<annonymouse> wont that just delete the www folder?
<Stormx2> Yeah, but you don't need it.
<Stormx2> You can create it as a symlink to your home directory
<gq_gunhed> hi there
<Stormx2> which is more useful.
<Stormx2> well, a directory in your home directory.
<PriceChild> Stormx2, wait.... why is this a good idea?
<c0nka> stormmx2: i get to a black screen with "Ubuntu" written in the middle, with a progress bar below and the bar to full orange then it just goes onto a black screen /
<asc> I would like to copy a directory from one machine to another, over the network. Is there any good way to do this without installing samba?
<sarthor> i hav ubuntu gusty installed. how to view yahoo cam on gusty. my several buddies have cam there but i am ubable to view.
<annonymouse> oh okay
<PriceChild> sarthor, the yahoo messenger linux client doesn't support webcams sorry
<zenrium_> woot I got the vmware server 2 beta problem I was having 100% sussed :D
 * zenrium_ goes for a smoke
<sarthor> PriceChild, but ppl use to view webcam on linux, How??
<Stormx2> PriceChild: If you're using apache2 under ubuntu desktop, chances are you're not catering for multiple http user. it makes all the documents go under /home, which is where they should be, and it's easier to navigate to
<c0nka> stormmx2: ???
<HeXiLeD> sarthor:  the same way like with windows
<stompx> Does any one have any sites that may help me with using my s-video? Thanks.
<Stormx2> My name has one "m".
<HeXiLeD> we plug it and play sarthor
<hypn0> sarthor: kopete works
<brobostigon> sarthor: amsn works with webcams
<PriceChild> sarthor, I either use amsn, skype or ekiga
<c0nka> stormx2: ???
<RB2> stompx, What video card?
<annonymouse> thats exactly my needs StormX2
<stompx> Intel 915
<HeXiLeD> sarthor: amsn ; skype , camstream , ekiga ...  and more
<ramezhanna> i want to install the XenU kernel in dapper
<Stormx2> c0nka: I'm stumped, sorry
<ramezhanna> but i don't know the deb name
<sarthor> HeXiLeD, for yahoo ? amsn is only for msn i think. what about camstream and ekiga?
<qwaz> Stormx2: can you take a look at this script please...http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/cmdline_thesaurus.htm
<RB2> stompx, Not sure, sry.
<Stormx2> annonymouse: mkdir ~/www && sudo ln -s ~/www /var/www
<stompx> Ok thanks.
<c0nka> can someone else help
<c0nka> ?¿
<qwaz> Stormx2: it seems to be working, but i get no output to the command line
<sarthor> also GYache
<HeXiLeD> ekiha is kinda like netmeeting "sort if thing'
<Stormx2> annonymouse, (make sure you've removed www from /var first)
<HeXiLeD>  camstream  is not for video conference.
<brobostigon> sarthor: ekiga is a voip client
<unimimotus> * mon bot te fait remarquer que je suis absent pour le moment...
<RB2> c0nka, You get nothing else?
<c0nka> nopw
<antraxx> Re
<annonymouse> done stromx2
<c0nka> rb2: nope *
<HeXiLeD> sarthor: as for yahoo... pidgin  wants to have cam support. i dont know of any other app that allows cam with yahoo. let me know  if you find any
<sarthor> i am new to linux.. please tell me .. i want ot view Yahoo cam, yahoo messneger do not support for linx how can i view on loinux
<Stormx2> qwaz: Debug time, then?
<annonymouse>  var doesnt have a www in it any more
<Stormx2> qwaz: might want to take it to #bash
<qwaz> Stormx2: ok
<Stormx2> annonymouse, it should do, after running the sudo ln -s ~/www /var/www
<sarthor> HeXiLeD, OK. its better reply. thank you.
<qwaz> Stormx2: thanks for the help dude...appreciate it
<brobostigon> sarthor: i know of no yahoo client that does webcam for linux, i dont think it even exists??
<RB2> c0nka, Most likely X Settings. But, I'm not even sure where to start. Someone else might be able to walk you through it.
<c0nka> anyone
<RB2> c0nka, What video card btw?
<Stormx2> !anyone | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<c0nka> rb2: ati radeon xpress 200 series
<sarthor> brobostigon, Some forum says about gyache, and some about Kopote.
<RB2> c0nka, Yeah, I'm not up on the ATI stuff. Sry.
<sarthor> but i am new.. dont know how to install gyache....trying.
<stompx> With s-video is there just a setting in Kde or would I need a command?
<stompx> <-- newbie
<crushin_> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<c0nka> could anyone walk me through the x settings
<Stormx2> RB2: The interesting bit is that he has no X.org log whatsoever, suggesting X.org never even started
<ramezhanna> i want to install the XenU kernel in dapper, what is the package name?
<brobostigon> sarthor: search for it on packages.ubuntu.com , if it there you can install with synaptic or apt-get
<IdleOne> !info gyache
<ubotu> Package gyache does not exist in gutsy
<sarthor> brobostigon, i think there is not reposittory for this. pakgmanager is unable to install this.. its not listed there.
<RB2> Stormx2, I figured it could be a resolution or screen setting. I had the same symptoms a while back and it was bad xorg params.
<RB2> Stormx2, It ended up being some obscure parameter I had never seen before.
<J-_> RB2: would reconfiguring X fix the problems?
<VSpike> I was thinking about photo screensavers - I have all my photos on one machine, so I have to use sshfs or samba to access the data, then import the photos into f-spot, etc.  I was thinking a client/server design would be much better, where a client makes a web request e.g. http://server/photoslide/next?hres=1024&vres=768 ... the server could then select a random photo and size it appropriately, then serve is as the response to the http request.  Ad
<VSpike> ditional things like filtering or categtories/tags could be added.  Does anyone know if anything even vaguely like this exists, or have i found a project?
<VSpike> Resizing on the client would avoid transferring a large amount of data on the wireless network just to throw most of it away
<RB2> J-_, it could. But if it detected it wrong in the first place, I'm not sure it's going to get it right the second time. ;)
<RB2> J-_, But it would be worth a try.
<J-_> RB2: cool
<J-_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crushin_> vspike how would you implememnt resizing ? when I touched website would you have some sort of hardware identifier to know what size my dt needed ?
<VSpike> crushin_, the client would pass its screen size or desired size as parameters to the web request
<RB2> J-_, How did that ? get in the command from ubotu. I've never seen that before.
<crushin_>  sounds like a project Vspike
<grout_> can someone tell me why i get this?  bash: ./build.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<c0nka> could anyone walk me through the x settings
<RB2> c0nka, Is this a new install or was it working before?
<VSpike> crushin_, there's a command-line resizer, so it would be pretty easy to implement in perl or ruby or whatnot
<J-_> RB2: <!program> or <!problem> but msg the bot when pulling up a factoid. "/msg -freenode ubotu xorg" for example without quotes
<TheMafia> I have three raid devices, but only two are defined in mdadm.conf, is this normal? I ask because md2 only mounts every other reboot?
<annonymouse> :( i have no www folder
<c0nka> rb2: new installation with alternative disk becouse live cd doesnt work on mine
<zenrium> grout: I can't :P
<crushin_> annonymouse,  mkdir www.foo
<RB2> c0nka/J-_, the plot thickens. This is probably beyond my knowledge.
<c0nka> ok :(
<c0nka> thnx anyway
<annonymouse> wicked thanks
<Stormx2> grout_: Where's this build.sh from?
<grout_> Stormx2: Wargus
<Stormx2> Pardon?
<grout_> Wargus is a stratagus mod that allows it to run warcraft 2
<Stormx2> ah
<c0nka> has anyone else gt any ideas
<Stormx2> well, open up build.sh in a text editor, see if there are any extraneous characters after #!/bin/sh
<grout_> ok
<GeeKa> ooOOOooooOO!
<annonymouse> stormx2 sorry took me so long to follow ur instructions ive cleaned out my www folder accidently deleted it but got it back now what do i do now
<Stormx2> annonymouse: Did you still want to symlink it a directory in your home directory?
<Tucci> can someone help me fix my internet connection? I accidentally changed some settings and can't figure out how to change it back.
<BeBraw> has anyone gotten intuos expresskeys work in feisty?
<gq_gunhed> after a system crash my hvm-based vnc stop to work. I can no longer create VNC-domains, I always get "Error: Unable to connect to xend: Name or service not known. Is xend running?" I tried to reinstall the xen packages but that doesn't solve the problem. ubuntu 7.10amd64 server. All vnc=0 domains work. Any ideas?
<Stormx2> Tucci, which settings did you change?
<annonymouse> Stormx2 i did yes please
<Stormx2> annonymouse, okay, first create a directory in your home directory called "www" or "public_html" or whatever you want
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all . is there a decent partition tool that can fix partition tables and such? I've got a friends box here that has XP telling him "Invalid Partition Table" .. I'm not a MS user, so I'm really not sure where to help the guy.
<Tucci> stormx2: not sure - but I think it was something in the network connections settings
<annonymouse> yep Stormx2  done that
<Stormx2> Tucci, okay, open up System > Administration > Network
 * NineTeen67Comet but I do have my Ubuntu Live cd here ..
<brobostigon> NineTeen67Comet: gparted will do that i think??
<unimatrix9> there is an gparted live cd, google for it
<Stormx2> annonymouse, next, delete www from /var (sudo rm -rf /var/www)
<NineTeen67Comet> brobostigon: I'll fire it up and see what it says .. thanks .. forgot about that one . :)
<theunixgeek> What's a good Linux command-line IRC client?
<unimatrix9> use the livecd's gparted
<Stormx2> Oh, I know what I did wrong last time, heh.
<Tucci> stormx2: okay, done (I have kubuntu fyi)
<J-_> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Stormx2> Tucci, ah, I'm not sure about kubuntu, sorry :(
<theunixgeek> J-_: thanks
<Stormx2> theunixgeek: irssi is meant to be good ;D
<simion314> there is a mp3 player with a nice interface like xmms/winamp? i like xmms but on my 64 bit machine something hangs the system and the only app that was runing was xmms , i want to replace xmms but with something nicer then amarok or totem
<J-_> =)
<Tucci> stormx2: damn - isn't the settings more or less the same though?
<crushin_> build.sh is part of the kernel? it helps buiild it ?
<MGalaxy> how can I remove a package manually?
<Stormx2> simion314, try audacious-media-player. It's XMMS but a lot more modern (GTK2 interface, etc)
<crushin_> MGalaxy applications add/remove
<brobostigon> simion314: try bmp ( beep media player)
<annonymouse> it cant run that command correctly
<J-_> MGalaxy: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Stormx2> Tucci, I'll try. First, can you see your router? Try going to it's IP in a web browser
<annonymouse> doesnt like the -rf
<Airbottl1> try amaroK simion314
<crushin_>  o MGalaxy sudo apt-get remove --purge [packagename]
<Stormx2> No
<Airbottl1> very cool music player
<Stormx2> He want something XMMS like. AmaroK is about as far away from that as you can get, Airbottl1
<robdeman> hey all: where do I connect my harddrive? end part or middle part of IDE flatcable?
<Stormx2> brobostigon: audacious-media-player is a fork of bmp, as bmp is no longer developed.
<annonymouse> ahh got it
<robdeman> I mean: harddrive = Master with Slave present/ CD rom = Slave ... where do I connect them?
<MGalaxy> crushin_ : J-_ : crushin_ : it fails, I mean completelly manually :D
<annonymouse> okay Stormx2
<Tucci> stormx2: no I can't see the router
<thiago> oi
<Stormx2> annonymouse: Now do "sudo ln -s /home/yourusernamehere/www /var/www"
<crushin_> robdeman,  middle leave end part haging less you have another Hard drive
<Jolinar^> anyone know how to swap between gcc version like with gcc-config?
<Stormx2> Or it might be just /var
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<milanito> hi
<robdeman> crushin_: erhm what?
<NineTeen67Comet> Okay, qtparted is telling me (when I click the sda hdd) .. Error: \SYSTEM~1\_RESTO~1\RP895\CHANGE~1.1 is ok, but it has 4 clusters (16k).
<Stormx2> robdeman, try #hardware
<NineTeen67Comet> Can I fix this since it is NTFS?
<crushin_>  robdeman  sorry .. was wrong chan ..
<crushin_> sheesh
<J-_> brobostigon: BMP is nice as well.
<thiago> como eu faço para formatar um hd no  ubuntu
<crushin_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Stormx2> J-_, like I said, no longer developed, has been superceded by BMPx and Audacious
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , whats on the disk? vital information?
<thiago> busco ajuda em portugues
<zenrium> I have 2 additional harddrives in my computer - and when I click on them under places i get prompted to enter in the su password... how can I stop that/
<cornell> Morning all...   I've just installed Gutsy AMD64.  I used Synaptic to install wine.  The ubuntu docs say I should run winecfg.  I've also found Applications/Wine/config (or something like that).  When I do either, I get /home/myUser/.wine_randomCharacters, and the terminal hangs.  I can still ssh in, and the machine's not hung.  What am I doing wrong?  Or is wine on Gutsy AMD64 ... not ready for prime time.
<MGalaxy> crushin_ : J-_ : crushin_ : http://phpfi.com/286095
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: Well, it is his daughter's computer and it looked like it had quite a bit of stuff on it.. I can use ntfs-3g mount and see/edit the stuff in it .. Just wont boot into MS's OS.
<Jolinar^> how do i swap between gcc versions without gcc-config in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> cornell, run "winecfg" from a terminal, see what you get
<zenrium> cornell: my brother just had a nightmare of a time with gutsy amd64 and wine so is going to try std gutsy instead.
<quebex12> any idea on how to create a bootable usb drive from an iso image within ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , have you tried to fix mbr with xp bootdisk?
<J-_> Stormx2: ohh sorry, I was searching for the name of audacious, couldn't remember the name but you threw the name up, and BMP which I didn't see. sorry =P
<annonymouse> Stormx2 theres now an icon in my /var called www with an arrow in it so im guessing thats pointing at my home dir right?
<zenrium> quebex12 : growisofs
<Stormx2> annonymouse, should be, yeah :)
<quebex12> thanks zenrium
<Stormx2> annonymouse, try adding a file to ~/www and see if it shows up under http://localhost
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: I tried a couple fix things on the disk.. Think it was fixboot fixmbr and rebuild boot.ini .. they all gave errors . I might call him and say "I can save all your daughters stuff, but you are going to have to re-install.
<Jolinar^> does anyone know how to swap between gcc versions without gcc-config in ubuntu?
<annonymouse> ~/www does that mean my home  www  or my /var/www
<tyoc> How do I set permissions like drwxr-s--x actually I have drwxrw----??
<cornell> Stormx2: In gnome, I open a terminal, run winecfg and the gui halts.  Via ssh, I can see that ~/wine_randomCharacters has been created.  I've tried logging in with failsafe terminal, and done the same thing with same results.
<annonymouse> i try to add one in my home var and i get told im not allowed
<simion314> the packages for 64 bit's cpu are diffrent from the one for 32 bits? are you people have problems with 64 bits computers?
<crushin_> MGalaxy,  run same command and dont add --purge
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , could be one of the solutions, is the disk label active?
<MGalaxy> crushin_: the same error message
<cornell> simion314: So far the only problem I've had is that I can't install flash in firefox 64.  So I removed it and install firefox 32.  And it looks like I might have a problem with wine.
<crushin_> MGalaxy,  try sudo apt-get uninstall [packagename]
<annonymouse> Stormx2 in file explorer  the /username/www folder has a padlock on it is this correct
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: How do you mean disk label? In the live cd it doesn't show up as anything but sda1/ntfs format.
<tyoc> and what the S mean in  drwxr-s--x and how do I set it?
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , on the livecd start gparted and take an look at the disks, the one you need most should have an active label...as in bootable
<MGalaxy> crushin_: E: Invalid operation uninstall
<crushin_> hmm.
<MGalaxy> crushin_: apt-get has not "uninstall"
<Jolinar^> anyone know how to swap between gcc versions without gcc-config in ubuntu?
<crushin_>  room will -f work on remove command ? sudo apt-get remove -f [package]
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: aha .. yeah .. there are two on there .. It is an Compaq box, so I'm assuming the little 5gb spot in the beginning is the compaq rescue partition ..
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , if that fails, you could resort to an third party non free "hirensboot cd" wich might help, but i think it boils down to backup all and reinstall
<theunixgeek> How did Ubuntu get so famous/
<theunixgeek> *?
<j1tters> morning all. just did the upgrade to gutsy through update manager.  everything seems to work. except.  it only now shows a single processor.  Im running a dual core. any ideas?
<am^2u> hey, i have been trying to control banshee using putty on my windows but i get an error
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: that is odd. The little compaq portion is sda2 but starts at the beginning and the ntfs portion is sda1..
<Tucci> tucci: if i reinstall the network manager program, will it detect my wireless settings just like when I first installed kubuntu?
<am^2u> Warning: [12/30/2007 20:28:19] (DBus is not available) - Your environment is not properly set up to use DBus. Please fix your environment or run Banshee through dbus-launch. Failure to do so may cause problems at a later time in Banshee during this instance.
<Jupp3> Hi
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , the ntfs should be the active , does it have an active label?
<am^2u> any idea , how to resolve this
<Jupp3> How can I display all currently used input devices, which work as a mouse?
<Jupp3> (And disable one)
<zenrium> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<th0r> Jupp3 lspci and lsusb will show all devices connected
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: yeah, they both have active .. the fat32 5gig and the 70 gig ntfs . should I kick the active off the little one?
<zenrium> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<theunixgeek> am^2u: have you tried running dbus-launch?
<am^2u> when i use the commands on the linux terminal it works fine
<MGalaxy> crushin_: it failed :((
<cornell> Is there a way I can configure wine without running wincfg?
<am^2u> i did, nothing happened
<Jupp3> This system has 2 or 3, and I'd like to disable one
<annonymouse>  Stormx2 are u there?
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , give it a try
<Tilllinux> cornell: edit the .reg files in the .wine folder
<crushin_> MGalaxy,  and you tryed to uninstall thru add/remove ?
 * zenrium hugs the bot
<am^2u> is it a putty problem or otherwise ?
<Cnerd> i want to extract tar.gz, which app i need?
<unimatrix9> NineTeen67Comet , what happened before the computer arrived at your place, what was the complain?
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: will do .. thanks for the ideas .. it's late here and my brain is cooked .. lol ..
<unimatrix9> heh
<unimatrix9> ok, good luck
<unimatrix9> :P
<allnet> can i install ym in ubuntu hardy pls?
<Cnerd> ?
<am^2u> allnet : ym ?
<am^2u> yahoo messenger ?
<annonymouse> why wont ubuntu allow me to copy content into my www folder?
<unimatrix9> off to play, bye bye
<unimatrix9> savage!
<crushin_> cnerd gunzip [filenamehere
<Jolinar^> Anyone know how to swap gcc versions in ubuntu like with gcc-config?
<allnet> yeh
<theunixgeek> allnet: have you tried it yet?
<Cnerd> .......
<am^2u> you can install it using wine
<allnet> my libssl is not support yet
<NineTeen67Comet> unimatrix9: It had a bad PS. I replaced it and it didn't boot well (long and a few blue screens before it finally gave me these) .. so I tossed a live cd in and looked it over and nothing seemed gone, so I rebooted into the partition table error ..
<am^2u> why not simmply use pidgin
<allnet> is using 7
<allnet> but ym is 6
<theunixgeek> allnet: open the terminal under Apps>Accessories>Terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install ym" (no quotes), type your password and see if it installs.
<LM22> I need some help  please!!! :C      ubuntu started freezing up on me randomly... how do I debug that to find what is causing it
<allnet> i have yet
<Cnerd> helo??????
<LM22> I would really not rather format if I didn't have to
<allnet> but error message in libssl
<theunixgeek> Cnerd: hi!
<unimatrix9> PS : post?
<theunixgeek> allnet: what's your native language?
<allnet> id
<crushin_> cnerd you want to open a tar.gz file right?
<Myrtti> !id | allnet
<ubotu> allnet: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zimon> Jolinar^, i didn't find a clean way for that .. you can change the /usr/bin/gcc symlink if you like
<theunixgeek> Cnerd: right click it and select "extract here..."
<cornell> Thank you, Tilllinux
<Jolinar^> ok, ill take a look into it zimon ty
<am^2u> um , anyone know how to control banshee over putty ?
<allnet> oh
<allnet> ok thanks
<am^2u> i am getting some dbus error
<Moul1> Hello, I am quite new to Ubuntu and Linux in general...I am trying to install Vim, but when I go into the Add/Remove programs, I only see GVim...how do I find Vim?
<theunixgeek> am^2u: have you tried running dbus-launch yet?
<cornell> I'm afraid I'll have to do a bit of research to figure out what to do with the reg files, Tilllinux
<theunixgeek> Moul1: synaptic
<Iuli> Moul1: vim is installed by default in Ubuntu.
<NineTeen67Comet> Moul1: vim should already be on there ..
<theunixgeek> Moul1: system>admin.>synaptic package manager
<|MakubeX|> Moul1: vim is on by default
<Tilllinux> cornell: but why would you want to edit it manually? if wine is not starting, remove it completely with synaptics and then remove the .wine folder and do a clean install
<am^2u> theunixgeek , tired it
<Moul1> Where do i find it?
<Tilllinux> cornell: visit #winehq for more information :)
<theunixgeek> Moul1: Apps>Accessories>terminal then type "vim" (no quotes)
<am^2u> still doesnt help , same error
<|MakubeX|> Moul1: just type vim on a console
<Iuli> Moul1: If you want GUI try GVim.
<theunixgeek> !terminal | Moul1
<ubotu> Moul1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<am^2u> whast the command to launch banshee though ?
<Moul1> No, I don't want GUI
<Moul1> OK thanks.
<Iuli> Moul1: vim <file>. Also see man vim
<Moul1> How do I add Vim as a program on my Applications menu?
<cornell> Well.... jsut did a fresh install, on a fresh install of gutsy... but I'll try again, and try out #winehq, thanks again Tilllinux
<theunixgeek> Moul1: right click the apps menu
<theunixgeek> Moul1: select Edit
<MGalaxy> crushin_: It is not listed in Add/Remove, And Adept Manager is not able to remove/purge/reinstall that
<theunixgeek> Moul1: and then you can add the command vim and you can even put in an icon :)
<Moul1> theunixgeek: how do I add the default vim icon?
<grout_> Stormx2: build.sh: 47: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "in")
<am^2u> the ocon gets auto detected
<zimon> Jolinar^, i'm wondering why /etc/alternatives/cc points to /usr/bin/gcc and not the other way .. thus you could let /etc/alternatives/cc refer to your preferred gcc-version
<am^2u> icon *
<theunixgeek> Moul1: if you have it, search under /usr/pixmaps
<am^2u> theunixgeek , any ohter solution ?
<annonymouse> my /var/www folder wont allow anything to be put inside it
<kindytry> .
<theunixgeek> am^2u: I'm sorry; I don't know
<Jolinar^> ty zimon
<LM22> :C :C :C
<theunixgeek> Moul1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243430
<LM22> does anyone here know a utility to debug freezes?
<LM22> figure out what is causing a freeze
<Moul1> theunixgeek: can you mentor me for a short while? i have been trying out Ubuntu on liveCD for a while now to learn how to do stuff in linux, and before I get a proper non-ancient computer I want to see one time if i can setup all my useful apps without a problem
<theunixgeek> Moul1: actually, ignore that one
<theunixgeek> Moul1: sure :)
<theunixgeek> Moul1: I'd be glad to.
<theunixgeek> Moul1: what would you like to do?
<Moul1> theunixgeek: thanks! meet me in #moult
<theunixgeek> ok
<am^2u> whats the command to launch banshee  ?
<|DuReX|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653723
<Iuli> am^2u: Just type banshee in a terminal.
<jburd> Upgrading a fresh install of Gutsy  on a new Dell Laptop fails to install NetworkManager and during the process disables all keyboard input.  During a quantum of time in which it is being restarted if I type a letter that letter is repeated endlessly on my terminal.  What is the reason for this stupid behavior?
<|DuReX|> if somebody could help me :)
<|DuReX|> it would be great
<|DuReX|> :D
<grout_> theunixgeek: do you know what this means?  build.sh: 47: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "in")
<B-rabbit> Does Emacs have highlight support for Perl?
<Jolinar^> zimon, how exactly can i make it refer to the gcc version of my choice? im a bit of a noob at linux when it comes to theese kind of things
<annonymouse> grout hes not here
<grout_> dang
<Marx> mornin' folks
<Marx> or, afternoon
<quebex12> zenrium tried growisofs.. it exits with the message "not mmc type"
<jburd> ompaul: Can you help with a very weird problem that I'm facing?  I've been using Ubuntu on several machines but this one is taking a toll on my head.   The problem is as follows:
<B-rabbit> or evening
<jburd> Upgrading a fresh install of Gutsy  on a new Dell Laptop fails to install NetworkManager and during the process disables all keyboard input.  During a quantum of time in which it is being restarted if I type a letter that letter is repeated endlessly on my terminal.
<annonymouse> hes in #moult
<tzd99> I'm looking for a bluetooth hunter that knows how on earth I can get my plantronics M3000 BT headset to work with skype v1.4.0.118 please?
<soulrider> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !decotarion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decotarion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> B-rabbit, #gnu or #fsf might be better for that and I think it does
<J-_> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tzd99> !bluetooth
<soulrider> !compiz
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ompaul> jburd, do you mean you have installed gutsy on that laptop and got it to reboot before you did this upgrade or something else, if something else please define
<B-rabbit> ompaul, thnx
<zimon> Jolinar^, forget the alternatives thing i was talking about .. you shouldn't play around with it. go to /usr/bin, delete gcc and create a new one with ln -s gcc-4.2 gcc
<ompaul> B-rabbit, it can be lived in almost like a full o/s
<kane77> what is the least memory-thirsty window manager? blackbox? flux?
<ompaul> kane77, blackbox
<J-_> fluxbox is also nice =P
<erichj> xfce is an option as well
<zimon> Jolinar^, but note that this way you haven't changed the c++ compiler ... you've got to do this with g++ as well
<ompaul> J-_, it is the prettier of them, xfce is a monster when compared to the other two
<brobostigon> enlightenment is very light too.
<ompaul> !nickspam | animimotus
<ubotu> animimotus: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<J-_> ompaul: indeed
<jburd> ompaul: I installed Gutsy on the laptop.  Then I did an upgrade using the Update manager.  It fails to restart networkmanager and the installation stops responding.  When I reboot the machine, synaptic complains about an error and wants me to run 'dpkg --configure -a' manually.  When I do that, NetworkManager again stops responding and disables my keyboard so I just can't type anything in.
<Varan> I'm trying to get sound working in flash in firefox. Did everything it said here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#flashtrouble but it still wont work
<Varan> Can anyone help?
<milanito> i have a weird problem, i ve gforce 8600 gts when i try to install the drivers, i reboot and ubuntu cant load graphically
<J-_> Isn
<J-_> err
<ompaul> jburd, are you staying you did a version upgrade? or a gutsy internal upgrade?
<zimon> Jolinar^, and everything else that's based on gcc .. like gij etc
<J-_> Isn't flash broken in gutsy?
<jburd> The touchpad works.
<jburd> ompaul: I did a gutsy internal upgrade.
<ompaul> J-_, direct | /msg ubotu flash at the party who asked
<J-_> k
<zimon> Jolinar^, as i said ... not a very clean way
<erichj> Varan, download the tar from adobe. the hashes don't match for the plugin in the reps
<Varan> owke...
<Parsi> there was a problem with gnome-panel, thus i installed fbpanel, how can i replace it by gnome-panel
<ompaul> jburd, ok, do this, and let me know what happens, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jupp3> Thanks, I'll look into the problem later, a bit busy now
<Varan> erichj: Go to the adobe site and install it manualy?
<ompaul> jburd, it will stay in gutsy regardless of what you might think that command does
<erichj> Varan, yes
<erichj> Varan, it really is very simple. i can walk you through it
<ompaul> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fwar> hi
<jburd> Ok.  I'll try that.
<fwar> i need ur help
<Varan> erichj: tryint to findthe site right now :P
<fwar> can u help me ??
<ompaul> !ask | fwar
<ubotu> fwar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fwar> ok
<zenrium> woot vmware server 2 beta with xp does indeed run FLstudio :) Happy Days!
<fwar> my xserver is not working well
<jburd> ompaul: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<erichj> Varan, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BONRN
<fwar> when i start my ubuntu
<jburd> If I do that my keyboard will stop responding.
<BernardB> How do I dock Gdesklets?
<Varan> erichj: oke got it ... where does it have to go?
<fwar> it shows me the username screen and the password screen
<Varan> erichj: is there a bug for this? ... seems like a bug to me
<jburd> ompaul: sudo apt-get update shows me that error
<erichj> Varan, it is a bug
<fwar> then it goes back to the username screen
<c0nka> lesscasste
<c0nka> lesshasste
<erichj> Varan, just extract it to your desktop
<Varan> I just run the installer?
<erichj> yeah
<VSpike> crushin_, I wonder if it would be better just to make a flickr screensaver, if one doesn't already exist
<fwar> now i am using the failsafe gnome
<ompaul> jburd, so do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  with no "
<fwar> i want to restore my normal gnome
<Jolinar^> sorry zimon a friend just came, imma try and do what you said now
<lesshaste_> hi c0nka
<SpookyET> grrrr Firebug is not working. Was firefox compiled incorrectly for ubuntu?
<VSpike> crushin_, none of the linux photo apps allow you to work across several machines, so flickr seems like an attractive alternative at the moment
<Varan> erichj: why doesn't it get installed right by ubuntu?
<th0r> fwar I suspect you are using the wrong password
<erichj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ompaul> fwar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fwar> no
<lesshaste_> c0nka, so c0nka tell me more about your system that fails to install on gutsy.. is it home grown?
<fwar> i am using the right one
<lesshaste_> c0nka, do you have a working OS on it currently?
<jburd> Setting up network-manager (0.6.5-0ubuntu16.7.10.0) ... * Reloading system message bus config... [ OK ] * Restarting network connection manager NetworkManager
<jburd> Now I just pressed 'c' and I see 'ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc' all over my terminal screen.
<fwar> i used now to enter the system by failsafe gnome moade
<Varan> oke..
<fwar> mode
<Varan> thanks
<jburd> And it isn't stopping.
<erichj> yeah
<fwar> it makes a loop
<ompaul> jburd, why did you press c in the first place?
<c0nka> lesshaste : yeah windows
<erichj> gnash is another option, but it's been my experience that it rarely works correctly
<jburd> To check whether my keyboard works.
<ompaul> jburd, well don't
<jburd> Ok.
<fwar> plz help me
<ompaul> jburd, do this restart the machine and tell me when it is restarted
<jburd> ok
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you're not really answering the questions I am asking which makes it hard to help
<brobostigon> i have amac, and gnash is my only option, and it doesnt work properly,
<ompaul> fwar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<lesshaste_> c0nka, also..you are not using my nick so I can't see when you answer
<fwar> ok
<brobostigon> yet
<jburd> I see 'dpkg: error processing network-manager (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2  Setting up gnome-system-tools (2.20...
<Varan> erichj: doesn't seem to work do you have to install it to a certain place?
<fwar> let my try it
<killsalad> hinogii, anyone konws a way for painless instalation of mono 1.2.6 ? - maybe some repos?
<c0nka> lesshaste: ok sorry
<ompaul> brobostigon, help the gnash project by working with them - it is not finished yet
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you are still not using it...use TAB to auto-complete
<erichj> Varan, yeah, install it to /usr/lib/firefox
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you are missing the _
<brobostigon> ompaul, i am no programmer, but there othe rthing to do i am sure.
<erichj> gonna want to run the installer with sudo
<lesshaste_> c0nka, so c0nka tell me more about your system that fails to install on gutsy.. is it home grown?
<c0nka> lasshaste_: sorry
<lesshaste_> c0nka, that's still wrong... use TAB to auto-complete
<c0nka> lasshaste_: tab
<fwar> ok
<c0nka> :/
<lesshaste_> c0nka, that's still wrong...
<fwar> i did this
<fwar>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<lesshaste_> c0nka, the "tab" key on your keyboard
<brobostigon> ompaul: when i finds something that works or doesnt i report it.
<fwar> but nothing happen
<fwar> do i have to log out ?
<c0nka> lasshaste_: oktanouc
<th0r> fwar yes
<fwar> ok
<gq_gunhed> after a system crash my hvm-based vnc stop to work. I can no longer create VNC-domains, I always get "Error: Unable to connect to xend: Name or service not known. Is xend running?" I tried to reinstall the xen packages but that doesn't solve the problem. Any ideas? What package does actually spawn the vnc process? xend is running (all non-vnc domains work). HowTo get VNC up and running again?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, that's still wrong...
<fwar> brb
<fwar> lol
<fwar> how can i get back to this room
<c0nka> lesshaste_, is that better
<Arvoitusmies> lesshaste_: maybe c0nka uses the same client as me cos mine does this too
<lesshaste_> Arvoitusmies, oh
<lesshaste_> c0nka, yes :)
<ompaul> !enter | fwar
<ubotu> fwar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<c0nka> ok
<jburd> ompaul: Doing it now.
<c0nka> lesshaste_, ok
<jburd> And I haven't pressed any keys yet.
<fwar> ok
<ompaul> fwar, /join #ubuntu
<th0r> fwar this room is #ubuntu....open xchat to freenode.irc.net and /join #ubuntu
<vishal> Hi, can someone suggest a good FTP client please, I need one that allows editing files without download it
<lesshaste_> c0nka, so c0nka tell me more about your system that fails to install on gutsy.. is it home grown?
<vishal> well downloading it to a temp folder
<lesshaste_> vishal, you need to remotely mount in that case
<c0nka> lesshaste_, home grown
<lesshaste_> vishal, can you ssh?
<fwar> brb
<c0nka> lesshaste_, home grown ?¿
<BernardB> How can I send Gdesklets to tray (it's not automaticaly)?
<vishal> lesshaste_ I dont know, I know its a ftp server, i've tried gFTP and Filezilla
<am^2u> FileZilla is good
<lesshaste_> vishal, you need ftpfs then
<lesshaste_> vishal, part of the fuse project
<vishal> lesshaste_ is that in add/remove programs ?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, home grown ?¿
<fwar> back
<am^2u> anyone know how to shutdown pidgin remotely ?
<fwar> :(
<jburd> am^2u: SSH in and kill the process.
<MenZa> am^2u: by ssh, you could killall -9 pidgin, I guess
<fwar> still the same problem what to do now ?
<Airbottl1> kill INT
<Airbottl1> maybe
<am^2u> whast the -9 for ?
<vishal> lesshaste_ sorry for being a pain, but do you know of a good text editor that doesnt put in hidden characters?
<jburd> am^2u: man kill
<lesshaste_> vishal, just because I love you... sudo apt-get install lufs-source lufs-utils module-assistant
<lesshaste_> vishal, man module-assistant to learn how to use it properly, then use it to install the lufs kernel module.
<fwar> hello friends am back
<lesshaste_> vishal, sudo lufsmount ftpfs://anonymous:anonymous@ftp.example.com/ /mnt/mountdir
<lesshaste_> vishal, emacs or vi are popular text editors
<savage1> hey guys
<vishal> lesshaste_: I think i've got it already mounted, its under the places menu and on my desktop aswell, shows a folder and says ftp on it
<c0nka> lesshaste_, u there
<lesshaste_> vishal, ok
<am^2u> somehow killall -9 pidgin killed my netwrok too
<savage1> I'm trying to configure lirc and then I do one of the steps right before it's time to Make and Make install it, I get an error that I need to have the linux kernel source installed
<lesshaste_> c0nka, yes... so what exactly happens when you try to install gutsy
<lesshaste_> c0nka, please say everything that you di
<lesshaste_> did
<lesshaste_> c0nka, don't miss anything out
<savage1> but I already did sudo apt-get install linux-source and it said it's already installed
<kritzstapf> is there a gtk-app for watching DVB-T thats using OSD etc.?
<savage1> how do I install the kernel source or is this configurator mistaken?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I expect at least 5 lines of text
<vishal> lesshaste_: thanks for the help :)
<Varan> erichj: doesn't seem to work. The install put is in the right dir but still no sound
<lesshaste_> vishal, no problem.. even though I didn't do anything :)
<fwar> hello
<fwar> anyone
<savage1> any ideas?
<mmr> anyone here have ever played poker in pokerroom?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, i installed ubuntu with alternative installer and it worked fine i restarted and the loading screen comes up then goes into a blackscreen
<ompaul> mmr, you are offtopic
<mmr> its a java applet and, for some reason, it does not have any sound in my ubuntu box
<mmr> ompaul: not really
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you didn't get up to 5 lines but ok ;)
<ompaul> !audio | mmr
<ubotu> mmr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lesshaste_> c0nka, can you boot into single user mode?
<fwar> ompaul hi again i still with the problem what to do now ?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, or telinit 3?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, what
<lesshaste_> c0nka, are you choosing generic or another kernel at boot?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, when you reboot which kernel are you choosing?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, ubuntu
<lesshaste_> c0nka, there must be more options than that!
<lesshaste_> c0nka, reboot now and tell what the full list of options is
<mmr> sound works fine for most apps (like rythmbox, flash -youtube, for example, mplayer movies, etc), the problem seems to be specifically with java apps
<taintsauce> g'morning. i'm having some troubles getting my LCD TV to play nice with X...anyone think they might be able to lend a hand?
<lesshaste_> can someone here help c0nka please? It has been a while since I reinstalled and he/she is confused
<c0nka> lesshaste_, ubuntu restore and memtest
<lesshaste_> c0nka, that's it?! No windows option?
<c0nka> yeah
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I thought windows was installed
<ubuntux> how to use rsync to mirror (eg like if i delete from source, it deletes on dest as well)\
<c0nka> lesshaste_, yeah
<zippytech> any one know why when i enable dual monitors at 1280x1024 that the screen moves when i puch the mouse to the edge
<lesshaste_> c0nka, hmm.. you are not really helping
<lesshaste_> c0nka, and so when you choose ubuntu how far does it get *exactly*
<lesshaste_> c0nka, do you know how to add a boot option?
<fwar> no help here either !!!!
<th0r> zippytech are you sure your monitor is 1280x1024 and not 1280x800?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, nope
<Tilllinux> fwar, what's your problem?
<zippytech> yea 19 crt
<zippytech> s
<ompaul> fwar, when you go to log in there is a sessions option on the screen choose gnome in that
<taintsauce> anybody?
<fwar> i am using failsafe gnome
<c0nka> lesshaste_, ??
<mmr> ompaul: nothing specific with java apps in those links :(
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I can't help you as you don't answer my questions...good luck in any case
<mmr> ompaul: any idea?
<ompaul> mmr, you have sound?
<mmr> ompaul: in all apps but java ones
<Karyom> hi
<ompaul> mmr, talk with the developers of said apps they hold the code we don't
<Karyom> Does someone now where I can find a OSX Dashbord like for Screenlets?!!
<mmr> ompaul: i think thats a java issue
<mmr> ompaul: not with the specific apps
 * ompaul goes to find a java app with sound 
<Tilllinux> Karyom: try either cairo/kiba-dock or the gDesklet ones
<c0nka> lesshaste_, u here
<mmr> ompaul: www.runescape.com
<mmr> ompaul: www.pokerroom.com
<chrisbudden14> Is the vesa driver capable of doing 1280 x 800?  If do, how can i get it to work?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I am
<lesshaste_> c0nka, why do you ask?
<annonymouse> hey does any one know why in /var/www when i try to copy a html file in there i get an error
<savage1> does anyone in here know how to properly install tha kernel source so I can make install something??
<Karyom> gdesklet dont work, maybe because of Compiz,
<fwar> ok ompaul
<ompaul> mmr, where I don't need a login?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, i need help i ama noob
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I can't help you as you don't answer my questions...good luck in any case
<fwar> now i am using the failsafe gnome
<ompaul> !install | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tilllinux> Karyom: hm, they *workforme* but I don't use them ^^ cairo/kiba is a bit buggy but a very customizable one
<lesshaste_> c0nka, if you answer the questions I asked I will try to help
<ompaul> fwar, you have been told how to switch sessions
<ompaul> fwar, when you go to log in there is a sessions option on the screen choose gnome in that
<fwar> i did that
<taintsauce> savage: do you have the kernel headers installed from synaptic?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, ok
<Karyom> okay thanks I take a look on it
<fwar> but it makes loop
<ompaul> fwar, you have to make it your "default"
<lesshaste_> c0nka, what is your first language?
<ompaul> fwar, or you have broken your system
<ompaul> fwar, and the command I gave you should fix gnome
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you appear to be in the UK
<c0nka> lesshaste_, english Laughing Out Loud
<fwar> ok
<savage1> taintsauce:  I don't know, it's a mythbuntu install.  I've installed build essentials and all that and the "linux source" but when I'm configuring lirc it's still saying that the kernel source is required
<lesshaste_> c0nka, then why don't you answer my questions?
<fwar> i did
<ompaul> savage1, there is a #mythubuntu channel ;-)
<fwar> that one but the loop stills
<ompaul> fwar, did it ever work?
<fwar> it did noting
<c0nka> lesshaste_, i try
<savage1> ompaul:  I understand that, but it's not a mythbuntu question it's an ubuntu question of installing the kernel source
<savage1> but that's for the heads up
<lesshaste_> c0nka, no you don't :) ...for example " and so when you choose ubuntu how far does it get *exactly*
<taintsauce> savage: hm. i've never messed with mythbuntu. I would assume that it still uses synaptic/aptitude. try installing linux-headers-(kernel version) for your kernel
<mmr> ompaul: you should try to listen to what people have to said instead of pointing them out as fast as you can, that is respect
<c0nka> lesshaste_, i toldyou
<savage1> taintsauce:  It's just ubuntu w/ mythtv running on toip, same shit different smell
<c0nka> lesshaste_, i installed ubuntu with alternative installer and it worked fine i restarted and the loading screen comes up then goes into a blackscreen
<taintsauce> fair enough
<lesshaste_> c0nka, that is not detailed enough
<ompaul> savage1, apt-get install  linux-source
<CapaH> Hi everyone, I have an onboard audio -- as well as a soundblaster audigy card -- now, I need to know how to 'turn on' my onboard audio so that I can use it
<lesshaste_> c0nka, in any case... have you rebooted since then?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, does it always stop at the same place
<lesshaste_> ?
<fwar> i want a command or something to restore my xserver
<c0nka> lesshaste_, yes
<lesshaste_> c0nka, can you boot into telinit 3?
<CapaH> I have a sound source plugged into my 'line in' on the onboard audio but I do not hear sound on the speakers
<ompaul> fwar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you need to work out how to add a command to the boot commands
<c0nka> lesshaste_, single user
<savage1> ompaul: I already did that, I said that, it's still wanting the kernel source
<lesshaste_> c0nka, single user?  Can you write full sentences please
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I don't understand what you are saying
<mmr> ompaul: any sound in java apps?
<savage1> how can I find out what kernel version I'm running
<lesshaste_> savage1, uname -a
<savage1> thanks lesshaste
<CapaH> How can I instruct Ubuntu to use the onboard audio instead of the soundblaster?
<mmr> anyone having problems with sound in java apps?
<c0nka> lesshaste_, is telnet 3 like a console
<lesshaste_> c0nka, yes
<c0nka> lesshaste_, yeah
<fwar> ompaul, ok now i think i have to log out ?
<ompaul> fwar, yes
<fwar> ok brb
<lesshaste_> c0nka, why are you saying "yeah"??
<savage1> christ finally I can make install this thanks guys
<c0nka> lesshaste_, yes
<savage1> kernel headers
<savage1> that's what it's all about
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I am going to leave you to it.. please ask someone else and use fully sentences..it is very hard to understand what you are saying
<lesshaste_> good luck
<c0nka> lesshaste_, well thnx alot
<nadio> can I install programs on a livecd?
<nadio> and how do I do it then?
<lesshaste_> c0nka, I did my best :)
<lesshaste_> c0nka, you will get better at explaining I hope
<Jack_Sparrow> nadio: You can but they will not be there after you restart unless you setup a persistent usb etc
<mmr> anyone having problems with sound and java apps?
<stompx> Hey guys happier news, I found the script for I915 s-vid... The only thing I can get to run is "sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.svideo"
<redfox> I just installed ubuntu on an external hard drive. When I try to boot up ubuntu "grub error 22" comes up. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<nadio> Jack_Sparrow: I know, but when I do apt-getupdate
<nadio> Jack_Sparrow: I get 202 not found
<nadio> 404 even
<Vinno> can someone tell me if home.vinno.net and test.vinno.net works for you? testing external ppl can see it too or blocked by firewall
<nadio> complains about index files
<Jack_Sparrow> nadio: apt-get update  but why on a live system
<davero86> Is there a firefox setting to enable viewing videos over the web?
<annonymouse> how do i add folder permisisons
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > davero86:
<nadio> Jack_Sparrow: E: couldnt find package shareultis
<nadio> Jack_Sparrow: got an solution fix for me here?
<itaqu> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<itaqu> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<itaqu> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<Myrtti> nadio: typo
<nadio> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> nadio: shareutils prolly
<nadio> oh sorry
<nadio> Its spelled correctly on my termonal but not here
<redfox> Does anyone know how to repair the MBR of an external hard drive using the ubuntu live cd?
<davero86> what do i need to do to view the clips at this site? http://hidebehind.com/browse.php#browse:amovies,new:1
<nadio> but should it be just to type apt-get install package on a livecd ?
<redfox> can someone please help me, I am in a huge hurry.  Does anyone know how to repair the MBR of an external hard drive using the ubuntu live cd?
<annonymouse> how to i add  write permissions to a folder
<simmerz> is totem supposed to be able to play dvds with the gstreamer plugin|?
<redfox> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tzd> !bt headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt headset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> redfox, less than 100% chance of working but in the high 90s, sudo dosfsck /dev/whatever (assuming you know what whatever is)
<annonymouse> Stormx2 r u there?
<makkalot> Hi all i added to sudores file : myname     ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables , when ,i execute some iptables command from my python code it propmpts again for password why ?
<stiggan> anyone here got a ENE CB 712 reader to work with anything else besides SD cards?
<simmerz> is totem supposed to be able to play dvds with the gstreamer plugin? or just with the xine plugin?
<Stormx2> annonymouse, yeah
<annonymouse> Stormx2 u were helping me with apache2 linking 2 folders together, i think this is right but i cannot put files in either folder
<rainx> hello
<Stormx2> annonymouse, not even ~/www ?
<annonymouse> Stormx2  no
<Stormx2> annonymouse, could you give me the output of "ls -l ~ | grep www" ?
<nadio> shareutils what is the package called in ubuntu?
<beerfan> what is the command to make a deb package during building from source?
<annonymouse> drwxr-xr-x 2 root        root             4096 2007-12-30 14:44 www
<annonymouse> drwxr-xr-x 2 root        root             4096 2007-12-30 14:44 www
<annonymouse> opps
<ompaul> !checkinstall | beerfan
<ubotu> beerfan: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<beerfan> ompaul: thanks
<Stormx2> annonymouse, what's your username?
<rainx> I need help with beryl
<annonymouse> annonymouse
<ompaul> beerfan, np
<annonymouse> i did it at root terminal
<annonymouse> thats why isnt it
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> Easily fixed: sudo chown annonymouse:annonymouse /home/annonymouse/www
<chazco> Hi... i'm creating a .deb for a binary package (no source available)... all seems good, but a few questions.... First one is, how can I determine if a mime type for its files (.tmd) has already been created?
<annonymouse> Stormx2  just trying now
<rainx> How do i configure beryl?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<annonymouse> Stormx2 it worked yay  thank u so much for ur help!!!!
<Stormx2> no problem
<rainx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lunartear> I need to setup load balancing for 2 web servers that rely heavily on mysql databases, anyone have some good articles on this process?
<simmerz> ive installed the totem-xine package, and xine-ui, and both now crash when i start them up.
<Stormx2> Lunartear, you have memcached set up, yeah?
<rainx> I have my visual effedts set to extra is that all i have?
<lunartear> Stormx2, erm.. im unfamiliar with that term so probably not
<chazco> Also, i made a few test .debs... they're still showing in synaptic (as uninstalled, but re-installable)... how do I remove them?
<jburd> ompaul "Setting up network-manager-openvpn (0.3.2svn...   * Restarting network connection manager NetworkManager  dpkg: error processing network-manager-openvpn (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2    NetworkManager is driving me insane.
<Stormx2> lunartear, doesn't matter. I can't recommend any good load balancing articles either. Try ##linux?
<lunartear> stormx2, ok
<ompaul> sudo apt-get remove --purge DebPkg     << then remember to remove any users personal configs if they are that kind of thing
<rainx> ok this makes no sense
<rainx> it says go to system then preferences but there is no preferences nor any compizconfig
<hacim> hi, is there an easy way to download the gutsy updates for another architecture? My machine is on a 14.4 dialup, but i can use a USB key at a cafe to get everything
<simmerz> mplayer won't play the dvd either
<Stormx2> rainx, don't use beryl, use compiz fusion.
<ompaul> jburd, ahh I asked you to talk with me as soon as you got it rebooted
<akro> hej
<simmerz> so what gives?
<Stormx2> !dvd | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<akro> hej
<wols> hacim: apt-zip for example
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > rainx
<akro> hej
<jgoo> hey everyone. a little OT, but are there any expert texas holdem players in here? =)
<annonymouse> Stormx2  just wanted to say i just checked my ddns to see if it was working expecting it not to and its working perfectly  cheers that was a big help to me
<rainx> stormx2 umm yeah thats what i am using
<akro> hej
<akro> hello
<rainx> but i cant find the config
<rainx> on how to configure it
<akro> hello
<akro> do you speak polish???
<akro> ?
<rainx> it says its under system then preferences but its not there
<Jack_Sparrow> rainx: I just linked ccsm
<ompaul> !pl | akro
<ubotu> akro: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Stormx2> !pl | akro
<rainx> yes
<rainx> i read
<Stormx2> Jinx!
<rainx> thats why im back
<akro> pl
<akro> !pl
<akro> jak to?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainx: Did you install it?
<ompaul> akro,     /join #ubuntu-pl
<akro> ok
<ompaul> jburd, do this, sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager and then see if you can recover
<lukasz> I got a grub problem the gfxbootgrub
<rainx> ok so all these effects i have right now
<rainx> is just pre built into ubuntu then?
<ompaul> jburd, you might find you have to remove a few packages and then reinstall them - it should not be like this - looks like something was working when it got stopped the first time and is broken since then
<lukasz> I put it on top of the line and still doesn't work
<SithRee> I had avi playback working, now all I get is a blank video window with sound.. I've reinstalled restricted formats multiple times but no good.. any ideas?
<alemones> Hi Guys, can you tell me how to uninstall Real Player from Ubuntu 7.10?
<lukasz> I got that on top of line gfxmenu /boot/grub/message.Ubuntu still no luck
<lukasz> I did change the file message.Ubuntu when downloading it
<Myrtti> alemones: depends on how you installed it
<Voyage_> !mta
<ubotu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<simmerz> why can i not play dvds in gutsy? I've installed all the restricted extras, and totem now won't load, nor will xine, and mplayer restarts X when i try and play a dvd
<lukasz> I dunno how I can get that boot picture working
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: How did you install the restricted extras
<lukasz> Help pls?
<alemones> Myrtti: I think I used a .bin, then a .trz or sthg
<Voyage_> !mailserver
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: I don't recall, but I think it was using ubuntu-restricted-extras. I've also now enabled the medibuntu repository and tried using that
<jariep1_> hello all
<Voyage_> !mua
<ubotu> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read mail. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. They are alternatives to programs like Windows Outlook. See also !MailServer, !MTA and !MDA
<Voyage_> !mda
<ubotu> A Mail Delivery Agent (MDA) is the server software for local delivery and rewriting of messages. The default MDA (and !MTA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("procmail" or "dovecot" can also be used). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<SithRee> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: I have seen that type of problem before, but almost always the user had used automatix or envy.. both very bad ideas
<lukasz> Anyone know how to fix boot picture problem?
<Voyage_> !listserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simmerz> automatix? envy?
<lukasz> I got gfxboot installed as hd1,2
<Voyage_> !servlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servlist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: Scripts that are supposed to help install things, but end up breaking a lot of systems
<yacek19> hi
<simmerz> no, I've done everything via Synaptic
<Voyage_> Jack_Sparrow what do i need to send emails?
<yacek19> I have some problem with evdev in xorg.conf. With configuration with evdev, only Y-axis works and I can move mouse up and  down only
<Jack_Sparrow> Voyage_: I use thunderbird to access my pop account
<Voyage_> Jack_Sparrow nop.. i need to send mails. do i need an mta and a listserv?
<lukasz> remember to update Ubuntu people
<simmerz> so should Totem be able to play dvds using the gstreamer plugin?
<jgoo> Anyone here use PokerTH on ubuntu? I am looking for a poker hand simulator :-) if you are TH expert let me know (I am half way through writing one)
<lukasz> I have tried alot of things in menu.lst
 * emgent heya
<hacim>  
<ULTRADJ83> ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi come posso salvare il salvabile da uno zip corrotto?
<jgoo> Anyone here play texas hold'em? :p
<J-_> !english | ULTRADJ83
<ubotu> ULTRADJ83: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: Playing dvd's is usually not a problem  COuld you post your /etc/apt/sources.list  to the pastebin.. and provide a link in here.. Please do NOT paste into the channel
<MohammadBoozary> i had delete the /home partion files i need recovery that files !
<MohammadBoozary> please help me for recovery files
<hacim> wols: thanks, perfect
 * Voyage_ shrugs
<lukasz> Please help
<ULTRADJ83> ops... sorry... wanna ask: can anybody tell me how to recover all possible files in a corrupted zip?
<lukasz> I'm trying to add a picture to grub
<Voyage_> !mua
<ubotu> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read mail. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. They are alternatives to programs like Windows Outlook. See also !MailServer, !MTA and !MDA
<lukasz> I did follow a guide and it didn't help
<ompaul> !usplash | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mrmonday> I added some DNS servers in the networking dialogue box, but they have bee removed since. I seem to remember there is a file I need to edit to stop this? Can anyone help?
<lukasz> Is that for boot ompaul?
<ompaul> lukasz, yes
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/p/XEPbqR44.html
<lukasz> thank you ompaul :)
<Cnerd> how do i install apache?
<|DuReX|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653723 any id ?
<Cnerd> sudo apt-get install apache2
<motio> hi i need help with bacula iget err=connection refuesd i have server 7.10 and client 8.04 tanks
<ompaul> Cnerd, yes
<Cnerd> dont work
<Cnerd> it says
<mrmonday> !ipv6
<ompaul> Cnerd, sudo apt-get update and then do it
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Cnerd> package notfound
<TiCPU> a fast question here,  if I want to install compiz-fuzion, will I get tons of trouble by using the 64bits distro? should I go 32bits or will it be okay?
<TiCPU> any experiences?
<gpalco> Hi, gius! NEED HELP! I was setting a disklabel (why in a world I would do that...) and it deleted ALL paritions on my HDD !!! IS THERE A WAY TO RECOVER MY DATA!?? PLS HELP
<TiCPU> gpalco: tell us what you did to set that disklabel.
<gpalco> I used gparted
<gpalco> "set label"
<Voyage_> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<predaeus> TiCPU, I did not witness any differences between 32bit and 64bit compiz-fusion versions, but that was some time ago.
<gpalco> TiCPU, I used the Gparted partition editor
<TiCPU> predaeus: they both worked without hassle?
<TiCPU> gpalco: when did you notice your data disapeared?
<alemones> Myrtti: Any clue?
<gpalco> TiCPU wanted to setr a lebel for a pariion
<J-_> TiCPU: I'd suggest go to 32bit because you'd be limited with 64bit, no? By limited I mean, less programs will work in the 64 bit architecture. I could be wrong though. Unless, 64 bit more standard these days.
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas from that?
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: That looks fine...  You may want to try reinstalling the restricted-extras...  It raised a flag in that you seemed to imply you had it working before you enabled medibuntu
<gpalco> TiCPU and here now I have a blank HDD
<Myrtti> alemones: no
<motio> hi I need help with bacula i get err=connection refused i have server 7.10 and client 8.04 tanks
<predaeus> TiCPU, they both froze the kernel ;-P. But I think it is Nvidia driver's fault
<Cnerd> couldnt find package
<Cnerd> it fails
<sarixe> hi, i just bought a dell xps m1530, and it's working great except for one thing.  I like to plug my iPod into the line-in on my computer, so that it feeds through on the speakers.  however, when i plug it into the line-in here, i can't hear a thing.  is there some volume i needed to turn up?
<simmerz> Jack_Sparrow: I've never had it working. installed ubuntu, but never tried to play a dvd
<simmerz> and reinstalling ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't install the dependencies again
<simmerz> just the meta package
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: Go through the restricted extras again, carefully....  and see the link I will send next
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > simmerz
<predaeus> gpalco, you could try this http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Partition/recovering.html. I did not test it though, so no idea if it works.
<gpalco> IS THERE A WAY TO RECOVER DATA AFTER DELETING PARTITION WITH UBUNTU GPARTED?
<lukasz> where can I find boot pictures?
<J-_> !medibuntu | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > gpalco
<J-_> also might work
<alemones> ok, Hi guys, I need to reinstall Real Player (I'd like to remove and reinstall) on Ubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help?
<ompaul> gpalco, you may be looking to your backups, http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html may help from a live CD by installing tct and by the way caps lock should not be used it is considered to be shouting and thus rather rude
<TiCPU> predaeus: hah! right,  well I'll go 32bits to be safe then
<Cnerd> ompaul, PM
<TiCPU> gpalco: where do you check to see its blank
<Cnerd> ok
<lukasz> nevermind I got the width and height :) I can make it myself :) or downloaded
<Cnerd> he didnt find the package
<ompaul> Cnerd, what system did you install there?
<Cnerd> Ubuntu 7.10
<gpalco> TiCPU, the GParted prog closed down. I started it again and here it is showing a blank HDD
<ompaul> Cnerd, has that box got an internet connection?
<TiCPU> gpalco: testdisk might help then
<csoma> kde ?
<motio> quit
<csoma> J# kde
<ompaul> csoma, what about it? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ? or something else?
<boxemall> hi folks! i upgraded my gutsy to hardy for testing purposes but now it does not work anymore. is it possible to downgrade again? or do ihave to reinstall?
<ompaul> csoma,   /join #kubuntu
<csoma> ok
<Cnerd> ompaul yes, he has
<ompaul> Cnerd, do sudo apt-get update and does it work or does it give errors?
<Cnerd> update, i have done, it woks, but install apache not
<ompaul> Cnerd, do it now please
<Nwallins|home> Hi, I am about to swap my nvidia card for a radeon.  do I need to do anything other than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after reboot?  should I prepare somehow?
<Cnerd> apache?
<ompaul> Cnerd, no          sudo apt-get update      right now
<csoma> van ki magyar?
<B-rabbit> Cnerd, sudo apt-get install apache
<Cnerd> yes
<ompaul> !hr | csoma
<ubotu> csoma: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<Cnerd> and now?
<csoma> ?
<ompaul> Cnerd, sudo apt-get install apache2      <<< if the previous worked that has to work not possible for it to fail
<csoma> Me low linux
<csoma> nem értem
<csoma> még
<csoma> :D
<ompaul> !hr | csoma
<ubotu> csoma: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<csoma> ok
<Cnerd> couldnt fine package apache2
<visitant_> Hi all.
<ompaul> csoma,      /join #ubuntu-hr
<csoma> #ubuntu-hr
<csoma> ok
<visitant_> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of RedHat's /etc/xinetd.d/ ?
<ompaul> Cnerd, paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list          in paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<Nwallins|home> Is there any prep I should do before swapping nvidia for radeon?
<Nwallins|home> i am using nvidia binary driver now
<gpalco> TiCPU, does Teastdisk have a GUI?
<ompaul> !upstart | visitant_
<ubotu> visitant_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alemones> Hi guys, I need to reinstall Real Player (I'd like to remove and reinstall) on Ubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help?
<Nwallins|home> alemones: installed from package (i.e. Helix?)
<Cnerd> ompaul, are you dutch??
<tinin> Hi, is there something like Norton Ghost to clone and restore partitions on a usb pendrive? I'd like to have a pendrive with ubuntu in it.
<B-rabbit> Cnerd, try installing it from synaptic
<ompaul> Nwallins|home,       write this down and when your machine fails to do x do this,    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nwallins|home> how painful is it to go from nvidia to radeon, using binary drivers?  going from geforce2 to 9600 Pro
<thermovista> hello
<TiCPU> gpalco: not that I know of
<bazhang> tinin: have you seen pendrivelinux.com?
<Cnerd> ompaul, are you dutch??
<ompaul> Cnerd, no but they have  #ubuntu-nl might be good for you
<Nwallins|home> ompaul: y, i mentioned that earlier.  thanks for confirmation :)
<TiCPU> gpalco: well, it's ncurses based, so I call that a GUI, testdisk /dev/somedisk
<qq007919> I just install gusty and my audio doesnt work (it worked by default under debian)... lspci says  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<alemones> Hi guys, I need to reinstall Real Player (I'd like to remove and reinstall) on Ubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help?
<ompaul> Nwallins|home, you could do something like boot off live cd and copy that xorg.conf to your hard drive
<theunixgeek> How do I set up alpine to receive email messages?
<underyx> Hi, I have a problem with dual-booting Win XP with Ubuntu 7.10, when trying to start XP with this menu.lst configuration:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49973/ it gives an error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format, when trying to start with the "built-in" Win entry, it gives an error 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<underyx> fdisk:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49974/
<Voyage_> eagle-101 - its the subscribing form. (i have the emails with me.. a list)
<Nwallins|home> ompaul: I haven't done ati binary driver before.  i hear r300 series is fairly well supported?
<tinin> bazhang yes, but i'd like to to clone and restore the ubuntu partitions in the pendrive. It is too much painful to follow those instructions everytime i need a pendrive with linux
<enrico_> hello guys, i've just installed ubuntu inside an older computer. Howevr at startup I get an ERROR 18 on grub start stage. I've looked here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11764 but now the entire screen is filled by GRUB word... and nothing has changed. Anyuone can help me please?
<Nwallins|home> ompaul: but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should give me a working, 2d, free driver, right?
<Nwallins|home> then i can install ati binary
<ompaul> Nwallins|home, you may have to choose ati or vesa
<simmerz> when i try running xine, gxine or totem-xine, I get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/oSdtmB27.html any ideas what it is and how to resolve it?
<ompaul> Nwallins|home, the other way you won't have to choose it will choose for you :)
<bazhang> tinin: that is the best I can offer; sorry. perhaps someone else can help out there
<sarixe> Nwallins|home : you could try getting fglrx, which is ati's propietary driver
<Nwallins|home> ompaul: other way = livecd?
<Nwallins|home> sarixe: y, that is the ultimate plan, i thnk
<sarixe> Nwallins|home : there's a script called Envy, by Alberto Milone.  That tends to work very well
<ompaul> Nwallins|home, then you can use restricted drivers to get yourself to binary places -- yes other way = cd
<eagle-101> Voyage_, what?
<Nwallins|home> sarixe: i will check it out, thanks :)
<eagle-101> um... we were chatting in ##linux ...
<qq007919> i got ati driver by default with my install and i was able to get compiz working easily
<tinin> bazhang, thanx. Maybe someone makes an ubuntu pendrive installer someday ;)
<Voyage_> eagle-101 - does mailman requires people to subscribe on web
<ompaul> !envy | Nwallins|home
<ubotu> Nwallins|home: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> tinin: I await that day as well :}
<ompaul> !worksforme | sarixe
<ubotu> sarixe: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sarixe> ah, sorry
<ompaul> sarixe, do not suggest envy please ;-)
<sarixe> Nwallins|home : what gpu do you have?
<ompaul> sarixe, it is all under control all info now in Nwallins|home hands - reboot and new card going in
<sarixe> oh ok
<Nwallins|home> sarixe: i think it like geforce2 now.  going to 9600 Pro
<sarixe> er...
<darius12> anybody here using grub's savedefault --once?
<annonymouse> can some one help me  im tyring to install Nvu
<B-rabbit> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<annonymouse> ive downloaded it from the website how do i compile it
<annonymouse> ajhhhh kkk
<Nwallins|home> annonymouse: try the kompozer package instead
<annonymouse> i see
<annonymouse> yeah lol
<annonymouse> yay thanks
<casdio> hi
<casdio> can you help me please? i have a game in .run format and i don't know how to install it =/
<haymaker> can anyone help me with making a usb stick both bootable as a livecd and persistent?
<foo_> when creating a encrypted lvm the installer seems to hang on 33%
<foo_> this is using the alternate cd
<haymaker> i have tried several tutorials and it just doesnt work
<bazhang> haymaker: the ones from pendrive linux?
<theunixgeek> How do I set up alpine to receive email messages?
<haymaker> bazhang, yep that one in particular
<foo_> is anyone familiar with this being a problem?
<lukasz> It says directory not found gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-artwork.c -o usplash-artwork.o?
<Whyvas> foo_ bad cd
<lukasz> I did install bogl dev
<foo_> nothing seems to be going on at the fourth term either
<bazhang> haymaker: no luck? it took me a couple of tries but finally worked
<casdio> how do i install .run files?
<lukasz> sh /
<alemones> Nwallins|home: sorry, I didn't see your mssg. Actually I have it quite messy... I installed and uninstalled Helix, Real Player twice, and other mixes
<lukasz> or just sh file.run
<haymaker> bazhang, i mean i did what it said, and it boots up to some prompt
<casdio> thnaks
<lukasz> np :)
<lukasz> Does anyone know why does it say directory not found
<lukasz> ?
<lukasz> I did install bogl
<whynotsteff> whynotsteff
<casdio> it worked, thanks guys :D
<`zaphod`> quick question for everyone... I'm not a linux newb, but am relatively new to Ubuntu's way of doing things. I have installed a whole bunch of apps, including xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, and I would basically like to purge my system back to the original ubuntu-desktop package set... can this be done easily?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Have installed Ubuntu on my brothers computer, but all of a sudden there is no sound out of the Audigy 2 ZS. I have double checked all ALSA and soud settings... im looking at the Groups, is there supposed to be sound group in "Users and Groups"?
<haymaker> bazhang, the only time i've been successful is when i used isotostick.sh, and that makes it bootable but not persistent.
<J-_> lukasz: cd to the directory.
<lukasz> ok
<larson9999> i'm still not sure why ubuntu-desktop includes evolution.  is there a good reason?
<lukasz> Where is the directory located J-_?
<lunartear> I have 3 machines that i need to setup apache and mysql load balancing. 2 of which will be the real servers, the 3rd will be the balancing director. Is it plausible/practical to use one of the real servers  as a backup balancing node if the director goes down?
<underyx> Hi, I have a problem with dual-booting Win XP with Ubuntu 7.10, when trying to start XP with this menu.lst configuration:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49973/ it gives an error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format, when trying to start with the "built-in" Win entry, it gives an error 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<underyx> fdisk:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49974/
<spiekey> hey!
<J-_> lukasz: cd Desktop/ probably if you download the file to the desktop.
<dfgas> i have a winterm 3360se thin client. is there a way to get ssh on it and/or xdmcp logins? remote logins to X
<crushin_> NorthByNorthWest,  sudo apt-get remove --purge [pkge]
<sarixe> hey, so i'm running a dell xps m1530, and i can't get the line-in to play through the speakers.  it has an intel hd audio controller.  when i open up the mixer app, and have all the channels displayed, the `Recording' tab has 3 sliders: `Digital', `InMux', and `InVol'.  when i slide Digital, it doesn't do anything.  InMux and InVol mute themselves every time i move them.  i'm at a loss as to how to bring up the volume of line-in for playba
<sarixe> ck.
<lukasz> hmm
<ompaul> larson9999, cos it is the default with gnome
<gpalco> TiCPU, I tried both: testdisk and gpart. Have no idea howgpart works. Testdisk did a good try, but managed to find only a ext3 partition and a swap partition. I have two more ntfs paritions with very valuable data.
<whynotsteff> %C12
<Cnerd> ompaul, it wors now
<crushin_> NorthByNorthWest,  sudo apt-get remove --purge [pkge]
<spiekey> my ubuntu box keeps spaming my tty with logs. How can i disable that?
<bazhang> haymaker: to do both at the same time? not sure what you are trying for; I've gotten the persistent thing going, why would you like a live usb--you mean something like dynebolic's nesting feature?
<ompaul> Cnerd, ;-)
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  ill test that!
<lukasz> I did apt-get install the bogl
<lukasz> Thats why i dunno where it is
<Bonner> I have a bit of a question about the installation disk I burnt: I did the disk integrity check and it came up with 1 error found. Do I have to re-download and burn the disk, or is there something that can find and correct the error for me?
<J-_> lukasz: oh okay, sorry. I thought you downloaded the .run file.
<lukasz> hehe
<Voyage_> the launcher in gnome, where it says command, i set to application in terminal, but for certain executables i have to run from a specific directory, how do i do that?
<larson9999> ompaul, i'll take that as "there's no good reason"
<lukasz> Well it says to apt-get on guide
<J-_> lukasz: then follow the guide.
<lukasz> I did and stil says dir not found
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  0 upgraded, installed and so forth...
<lukasz> gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-artwork.c -o usplash-artwork.o
<haymaker> bazhang, i'm not familiar with the dynebolic.  what i'm after is a usb stick that will boot up and be a persistent environment, where my settings and installed programs stay put
<Bonner> Sorry about that
<`zaphod`> so is there a few "virtual" packages that encompass all of a base ubuntu-desktop install? i.e. could I flag every package for removal in synaptic, and then mark for reinstallation a few virtual packages that would leave me with my base system as it was when I first installed?
<crushin_> NorthByNorthWest,  try  sudo apt-get uninstall [pkge]
<sarixe> crushin_ : remove?
<haymaker> bazhang, it would be nice to also have the installer on it because i get alot of "free" laptops, sometimes without cdrom drives
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  exactly as youve written?
<crushin_> NorthByNorthWest,  yes
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  with [pkge]
<lukasz> the dir is there hmm
<vincenz> Is it possible to resize a partition?
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_: ok
<crushin_>  sarixe  we tried that 1'
<sarixe> O.o
<`zaphod`> vincenz, try out gparted
<x3roconf> Hi all! I'm back. I was taken to mental hospital but they kicked me out. No more delusions
<crushin_> NorthByNorthWest,  [pkge] would be kde-desktop I think .. whatever you installed
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  you mean 'remove' right?
<haymaker> bazhang, this is the one i used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  were running usual Ubuntu / GNOME
<crushin_> NorthByNorthWest,  yes
<Voyage_> i have problem with my asdl connection, i can't surf to other web except google.co.id
<haymaker> bazhang, maybe i'll just try again
<bazhang> haymaker there is something about using a livecd and usb for the persistent effect here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence but nothing about just from the usb
<Voyage_> i have problem with my asdl connection, i can't surf to other web except google.co.id
<`zaphod`> everyone, are there a few "virtual" packages that encompass all of a base ubuntu-desktop install? i.e. could I flag every package for removal in synaptic, and then mark for reinstallation a few virtual packages that would leave me with my base system as it was when I first installed?
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_:  so id be entering 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' !?
<ace1> halo
<x3roconf> helo
<haymaker> bazhang, you've used this same article from pendrivelinux and it works for persistent?
<crushin_>  if ubuntu desktop was installed beside  say kde . or flux or something yes . you cannot uninstall the native desktop I dont think
<Voyage_> bazhang
<ace1> i have a problem with my asdl connection, is there anybody can help me to solve my problem
<wols> crushin_: of course you can uninstall it
<crushin_>  duly noted wols . I was just going by my own experience in trying to
<bazhang> haymaker: yeah, for the eeepc; it is really slow though to boot best to give it a bit of time
<haymaker> bazhang, does it show some prompt while its booting instead of the flash?
<`zaphod`> yeah, for eeepc, the SSD (flash memory) is typically much slower than hard disks
<lukasz> So now when I do this gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-artwork.c -o usplash-artwork.o says permision denied
<haymaker> bazhang, s/flash/splash
<bazhang> haymaker: and getting the settings right can be a bit tough; it took me a couple of tries (and much frustration) before it worked
<vincenz> How would I use gparted to resize my /homoe
<J-_> lukasz: if it's still the guide, try to sudo the command. although that will give you superuser privs, and it may mess up your system.
<bazhang> haymaker: you can also check the wiki at www.eeeuser.com ; they have details as well
<`zaphod`> vincenz, it may be more difficult to resize your /home partition...
<vincenz> `zaphod`: suggestions?
<NorthByNorthWest> crushin_: well... were running Ubuntu and havent installed any other... like KDE... so I dont think I have the courage to try apt-get removing ubuntu-dekstop...
<lukasz> I tried sudo and it still said permsission denied  J-_
<salmenara> When I change resolution with amdcccle
<kyuubiseal> ummmmm.. Does Ubuntu already have a partitioner
<kyuubiseal> or do i need to get Wubi
<salmenara> It doesn't keep the new resolution after I reboot... what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> fdisk, parted, gparted, qt_parted.
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent TOUCH Wubi...
<`zaphod`> vincenz, I would perhaps login in singleuser mode as root, then umount the /home, delete that part, perhaps then use parted (console mode) to expand your / part, then the /home mount point will become part of / automatically (remove the /home info in your /etc/fstab)... make sense? That would allow you to put your /home in with root for optimal space usage
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lukasz> Im gonna reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> You might want to find a Live cd - that has gparted, or other parted tools. and keep it handy/in your pc toolbox.
<lukasz> how do I purge stuff?
<Dr_Willis> lukasz: sudo apt-get purge PACKAGE
<lukasz> thnx
<Dr_Willis> I think. :)
<Dr_Willis> I rarely ever need to purge.
<kyuubiseal> .. i am Defragmanting my vista first then making a multi-boot
<`zaphod`> vincenz, if you expand your / part, remember to use the filesystem expand utility or you will not be using that extra space in the partition
<dexem> hi, I'm having a problem with network-managet-vpnc ... It connects correctly to my vpn and I ssh one machine through it. Then, I can get short responses from that pc, but that ssh session hags if I ask for a longer response (like top or find . output)
<crushin_>  NorthByNorthWest  any programs you installed thru apt-get you should be able to uninstall using sudo apt-get remove [programname]
<dexem> does anybody understand what could be happening?
<J-_> does sudo apt-get --purge PACKAGE do the same thing?
<lukasz> thnx
<freeman163> [AMSG] anyone have a mahogany lectern i could use? pm me
<bazhang> haymaker: there is also a channel #eeepc :}
<kyuubiseal> but just to ask does ubuntu already have a partitioner or do i need Wubi
<dexem> If I launch vpnc by hand, everything works ok
<Dr_Willis> J-_:  i dont think apt-get has the --TYPE options.
<crushin_> --purge removes the subfiles and all
<wols> kyuubiseal: it has a partitioner. several
<salmenara> hi... can anyone help with my ATI Radeon card?
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kyuubiseal> thanks man!
<J-_> Dr_Willis: k I may be thinking of aptitude then =P
<Voyage_> !adsl
<wols> !ask | salmenara
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> salmenara: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RickX> i am new to .deb distros. Can you easily create a .deb from a tar ball?
<mark2> I've just installed a clean 7.10 installation and updated all the packages but now I can't install some packages: Xchat and moc are compaling about unmet dependencies?
<Dr_Willis> J-_:  theres 'commands' and 'flags' - :) some times it gets confusing which has the - and -- and not.
<kyuubiseal> ahh yes and for beryl do i need to download it from  Ubuntu or Vista
<vincenz> `zaphod`: Just want to cut out a part of /home for windows, seeing how I can't boot from usb
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | kyuubiseal
<ubotu> kyuubiseal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols> RickX: depends. you could try checkinstall
<wols> kyuubiseal: vista?
<kyuubiseal> ya i have a vista
<mark2> I also can't seem to find xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop in the reposiotries anymore
<kyuubiseal> 4 GB of ram
<wols> kyuubiseal: vista has nothing to do with beryl
<lukasz> thnx worked perfectyl after I reinstalled it
<wols> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nickrud> mark2, system->admin->software sources , check the first four items, uncheck the cdrom
<lukasz> I got the usplash-artwork.c now
<mark2> ok thanks nickrud
<kyuubiseal> no i am trying to make a multiboot
<alimoe> hellow
<alimoe> HJELP!
<alimoe> HELP!
<J-_> !caps | alimoe
<ubotu> alimoe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<astro76> alimoe, ask a question
<kyuubiseal> Vista is a primary OS
<alimoe> ok
<salmenara> When I change resolution with amdcccle, X doesn't keep the new resolution after I reboot but the previous one ... what can I do?
<tinin> Is there a tool to clone partition with external hardrives/pendrives support?
<alimoe> i need dvd codecs from totem
<astro76> !dvd | alimoe
<ubotu> alimoe: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sinister> does ubuntu come with KDE ?
<lukasz> command worked
<bazhang> kyuubiseal: resize the vista and install ubuntu--the installer will do it for you
<lukasz> :)
<phaedral> how to make gnome launch apps/folders with a single click?
<wols> astro76: ther is no special tool necessary
<wols> tinin: ther is no special tool necessary
<nickrud> salmenara, does system->prefs->screen resolution change he res for you? It is remembered ...
<simmerz> how can i tell which serial port my usb ports are on?
<wols> kyuubiseal: defrag your windows ntfs partition first. and have backups
<J-_> Sinister: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if in Ubuntu it will install KDE dependencies. kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.
<wols> simmerz: usb ports are not on any serial port
<tinin> wols yes, I need to clone and restore an usb pendrive, any idea?
<mark2> great that did the job thanks nickrud :)
<Dr_Willis> if you are cloning to identical pendrives. you could use dd.
<Dr_Willis> but they better be 100% identical.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadowh511> tinin: copy all the files into a .tgz and go from there
<RickX> wols, I use check install on my rpm systems to generate an rpm. They have a version for .debs?
<tinin> Dr_Willis thanx
<wols> tinin: dd
<astro76> !checkinstall | RickX
<ubotu> RickX: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wols> RickX: checkinstall
<tinin> i need it to be boteable
<wols> tinin: and?
<tinin> to have an ubuntu pendrive
<J-_> !install | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols> tinin: dd makes a bit for bit cloned copy
<nickrud>  phaedral in a file browser window, system->preferences->behavior tab
<Sinister> thanks
<c0nka> i need help ubuntu live cd doesnt work
<nickrud> phaedral, erm, make that edit->preferences
<XLV> tinin, tried clonezilla?
<RickX> wols, thanks. I just found some web resources, too.
<tinin> and i just copy all the files, will it work the same way wols?
<darius12> does anybody here have experience with grub savedefault?
<Karyom> I get the Kiba Dock to work...
<c0nka> could anyone help
<kaminix> How do I convert an .ape file to .flac?
<wols> darius12: ask a real question
<tinin> XLV: I can't install clonezilla, it seems to be a live cd
<Karyom> quite useless *lol*
<wols> c0nka: no, since you are unable to state your problem
<RickX> kewl, thanks.
<x3roconf> !clonezilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c0nka> wols: i haves
<nickrud> c0nka, describe what happens, different people know different fixes for different issues
<darius12> wols: I don't know what a "real" question would look like
<tinin> and *if i just copy all the files, will it work the same way wols?
<wols> darius12: google "smart questions". follow its advice
<darius12> I 'm trying to find out whether savedefault works for anyone with recent grub
<XLV> tinin, from another pc, boot clonezilla live cd, make all copies of usb pen drives you want
<wols> XLV: why would he need to?
<c0nka> nickrud:it comes upwith selection so i click install or run ubuntu you see the load up screen then it goes black
<darius12> I guess the correct question would be "how to debug grub legacy"? then
<XLV> wols, i still try to understand what he needs
<nickrud> c0nka, have you run the check disk utility on the start screen?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kasplatt> hey , am trying to install ubuntu over a previous linux install , but I can't figure out how to make it install over the linux partition , since I want windows to be intact. I'm not sure where it installs if I do the "guided install" and set it to 100% , it says 38 GB but both hdds are around 40 GB each
<kasplatt> I mean both partitions are around 40 gb each
<tinin> XLV, i'was just downloading clonezilla, but i'd like to have it installed. I think i'll try "dd", althought I don't know anything about it
<chazco> Hi... can anyone tell me what happens when using dpkg to upgrade a .deb? Is it an uninstallation and new installation or does something happen differently?
<darius12> wols, but I did ask this question and nobody seems willing/capable to answer
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  you could use gparted to delete the linux install/filesystems  you dont want to keep and let the installer install to the 'unallocated' space
<tinin> thanx all
<nickrud> kasplatt, use the manual partition option, and point the install at the partitions yourself
<soulrider> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<darius12> so I 'm asking If there is anybody who has savedefault working for them so that maybe we can compare configs
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: how do I do that ? do I download gparted ? or is it already installed ?
<wols> darius12: rule of thumb: questions which conatain "anybody" on irc, are dumb. don't do them
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: am on the livecd right now
<astro76> kasplatt, if you are comfortable doing so, considering you already had a linux install, you could just choose manual and set / and swap (and any others you might have had) yourself
<bazhang> kaminix: http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/converting-monkey%E2%80%99s-audio-ape-files-to-flac-in-ubuntu/
<darius12> ok, that's fine with me
<astro76> kasplatt, on the livecd, system > admin > partition editor
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  its on the ubuntu live cd i thijk. I always use the 'gparted livecd' you can get on the internet. Its a darn handy livecd/tool to have around.
<kaminix> bazhang: Thanks. :)
<bazhang> no worries
<kyuubiseal> Does Defragmenting help any?
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  or explore teh installer and do like astro76  said.
<epifanio> hi
<Dr_Willis> kyuubiseal:  normally one would defrag, scandisk, then resize teh windows partitions,  THEN when you boot back to windows. scandisk again,
<Dr_Willis> kyuubiseal:  thats for the truely paranoid. I guess. Heh heh. :)
<kasplatt> astro76: yes I was going to do that , but both have a mount point. Windows = "/media/sda1" linux = "/media/sda2" so if I do the mount point as "/" wouldn't that mess something up ? or is it ok ?
<nickrud> kyuubiseal, be paranoid about that partitioning, it's cheap insurance
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  / would be /dev/sda2 in that case
<lukasz> framebuffer code pls # defoptions=quiet splash
<astro76> kasplatt, no you would set the sda2 mount point to /, and sda1 mount point to like /media/windows, in the next step you'll check to format / but not /media/windows
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  '/' is the mountpoint  - not /media/sda2
<epifanio> i've bought a pc, its processor is a intel core 2 quad, can i install on it the ubunto 64 bit ?
<wols> epifanio: yes
<haymaker> how do i put a package on a removable media so that i can install it on an isolated computer?
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: it was under the "Mount Point" tab in the installer
<kasplatt> but ok
<Dr_Willis> epifanio:  should be able to. You may want to use the 32bit disrto however. Unless you have a specific Need for 64bit.
<nickrud> lukasz, use  vga=ask , try a few and pick the one you like
<B-rabbit> How do i find a particular directory using the command line?
<lukasz> ok thnx
<wols> B-rabbit: locate, find
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  since it had existing data on it. the installer put it someplace 'safe' :)  it assumes you dont want to trash it.
<lukasz> looks like its rebooting time
<Conker> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 can I grow my linux partition?
<epifanio> no i havent a specific Need for 64bit,  the 32 bit is better for compatibility ?
<J-_> !gparted | Conker
<ubotu> Conker: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Conker> I have a 30 gb drive and only 14 gb I'm able to access
<B-rabbit> wols, thx
<Dr_Willis> Conker:  live cd with gparted. -  IF theres some space to resize it to.
<Markov> Hi. I cannot access my windows NFTS partitions because "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use." What it the procedure for fixing/getting around this?
<nickrud> epifanio, very much so, like java & flash
<kasplatt> mount point for sda2 = "media/disk" in gparted
<wols> Markov: "mount |grep ntfs"
<Conker> I have gparted
<Markov> wols, nothing
<wols> Markov: have you unmounted it uncleanly last time?
<Dr_Willis> if windows crashes, or somthign else happens. the NTFS filesystem may need to get 'checked' to verify its good.
<Markov> wols, maybe not... that would happen if i just shut off the computer?
<Conker> i mean parted magic, I just run that live and add the rest to my existing partition?
<mikebeecham> does anyone have any experience of using Gimp / Gimpshop?
<wols> Markov: see what Dr_Willis said
<Conker> Dr willis?
<kasplatt> mikebeecham: a little
<wols> mikebeecham: ask a real question
<Dr_Willis> Markov:  try booting to windows. have windows check the disk.. THEN reboot windows and check it again > :) for the truely paranoid.
<mikebeecham> wols...I'm getting there...and when I add a ? mark at the end...it denotes a question!!!
<mikebeecham> :D
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: gparted doesn't give me the option to delete sda2 , only sda1 which I don't want to delete
<Markov> Dr_Willis, wow! that _is_ paranoid! :)
<epifanio> ok thanks ... i'll install the 32 bit, thanks for the suggestions :-)
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  the partitions you are working on. MUST MUST MUST - be unmounted.
<Optyk> Hello
<astro76> kasplatt, try right click, unmount in gparted
<Markov> Dr_Willis, I'll go out on a limb and only check it once
<wols> mikebeecham: stupid questions, even if it's a question, is stupid. don't do it or we are led to believe you are stupid too. that would be bad
<mikebeecham> Ok, I hagve heard that there is gimpshop, which is a kind of mod to Gimp to make it look like Photoshop...does anyone know where I could get it and how I could install it?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kane77> mikebeecham, if it's gimp specific you might find more experienced users at #gimp...
<Dr_Willis> I hate gimpshop.. id rather learn the gimp layout. :)
<mikebeecham> wols...and arrogance is the mark of foolishness
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: awesome , thanks
<kasplatt> GIMP is nice
<mikebeecham> kane77: thanks
<Dr_Willis> GIMP is the kind of tool that one just needs to use, and use, and explore, and learn about. :)
<bazhang> mikebeecham: ease up ,eh?
<mikebeecham> Dr Willis...why do you say that>?
<mikebeecham> bazhang: sorry mate..>I just tend to give what I get
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  about what...
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: so I just delete sda2 , should I delete sda3 and sda5 also ?
<facundo2> what is this channel ubuntu español?
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: Gimpshop...why is it bad?
<nickrud> !es | facundo2
<ubotu> facundo2: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> !es
<kasplatt> sda3 has a subsomething called sda5 which is swap
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  because its better to learn gimp as it is..
<Conker> without affecting my current OS can I combine the partition that I'm not using with the one I am?
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  you can. that should be the swap partition.
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: I'm a 10 year Photoshop user...it just seemed a little better to cross over than to try and learn all over again
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  you get on some other linux box/disrto and they got gimp but no gimpshop. now ya gotta learn the gimp.
<Optyk> I have ftp server running on virtualbox guest server, ports is forwarded from host 2020 to guest 21, but Im unable to connect to ftp from host machine - 500 Illegal PORT command. But when I type ftp localhost on guest machine i can connect. Any ideas?
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: but will my freshly installed ubuntu use the old swap partition or should I delete the one I have now and use a new one ?
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  ask the photoshop people to make a photogimp and they will look at you funny. :)
<astro76> mikebeecham, not bad but unless you are invested in photoshop what's the point... plus the GUI in the latest GIMP version is very nice and much improved, you'll probably find it's less of  a change from photoshop at this point
<kasplatt> the installer makes one for me right ?
<facundo2> thankx!
<astro76> kasplatt, you can use the old
<tinin> hahaha! I found partimage to be easier than dd command
<mikebeecham> astro76: I have the gimp that came with Gutsy...is there a newer version then?
<bazhang> nice work tinin
<astro76> tinin, partimage is good, not to mention it doesn't store empty space ;)
<Dr_Willis> Learning the layout/location of the icons is the easy part. :) learning 'how' to do stuff  in an effective manor  is the hard part.
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: I agree with you, but someone has gone to the effort of doing gimpshop, so I thought it would help the transition if I am to use Linux full-time
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: i'll just delete everything except sda1 and let the installer do the rest , that would be best , right ?
<astro76> mikebeecham, maybe, but that's the one I meant (2.4.0-rc3)
<bazhang> gimpshop is just a crutch
<mark223> how do I disable the animations and window dragging effects?
<Dr_Willis> kasplatt:  thats what i normally do
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: ok great
<mikebeecham> bazhang: ....and possibily a handy one at this point ;)
<nickrud> all tools are crutches, thankfully
<astro76> mikebeecham, but hey, install both and play around, if you just need to get work done quick maybe gimpshop will help ;)
<astro76> mikebeecham, when you have time, explore regular gimp
<Bonner> Hey, I burnt the latest version of Ubuntu onto a disk (As in creating an installation disk) and did the disk integrity check. Unfortunately it came up with '1 error found' So I have to re-burn the disk or is there something that will find the error for me and correct it?
<kasplatt> but gimp won't "lose" any features by using gimpshop will it ?
<mikebeecham> astro76: which was my original question without wanting to begin a gimpshop flamewar...I am trying to find out where to get it and how to install it...I'm a fiarly new linux user
<bazhang> regular gimp is far better imo mikebeecham
<cadorett> What kind of backup software is there available for linux?
<Bonner> *So do I
<mikebeecham> bazhang: ok thanks
<nios> how can i see if a module are built in my kernel?
<astro76> mikebeecham, ah is gimpshop not in Ubuntu's repos?
<bazhang> does ubuntu have time machine now?
<mikebeecham> astro76: yes it is
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: what is sdc0 ? it has 172 MiB of unallocated space
<nickrud> mikebeecham, http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml
<kasplatt> Dr_Willis: I mean scd0
<bazhang> rsync cadorett
<brennand> Hi all I have effects enabled.  I have ccsm installed..  I have cube enabled.  How do I add other workspaces,  Preferences does not allow me to add any, currently I have 2 would like 4
<Zak> I just installed feisty on a power pc powerbook and after the orange loading bar finishes, instead of the log in screen, the screen is black and it kind fades to white. How can I fix this?
<glontu> hello
<glontu> can i install .deb packages on ubuntu ?
<mikebeecham> astro76: sorry...got confused...gimpshop is not in repos, no
<cadorett> thanks bazhang will look into it
<wols> nios: /boot/config*
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605742 cadorett
<astro76> mikebeecham, ok yeah.. keep in mind too it looks like gimpshop is built off an older 2.2.x version
<kasplatt> I can't delete the swap partition
<cadorett> cool thanks
<nickrud> mikebeecham, and you might want to read this http://wiki.gimp.org/gimp/GimpShop
<bazhang> no worries
<nios> wols: okey but which are usblp.o ? :D
<astro76> glontu, double click them, or dpkg -i file.deb, be sure it's not already in ubuntu's repos, and that the .deb is designed for your version of Ubuntu
<Zak> Isn't there a command to reset up X?
<astro76> !xconfig | Zak
<ubotu> Zak: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<mikebeecham> thanks nickrud
<godzirra> How do I get my custom compiled nautilus into a .deb so it can resolve dependencies so I can install nautilus-cd-burner?
<Zak> astro76: thanks
<wols> nios: there is no such thing in no 2.6 kernel. kernel modules are .ko
<glontu> astro76: i am triing to install oracle-xe and it has a rpm version and a dev version .... the deb version should work on ubuntu right ?
<chazco> godzirra - Do you normally use "make install"? If so try checkinstall
<godzirra> chazco: checkinstall?  Ok, thanks.
<nixnoob> glontu, yes
<chazco> !checkinstall | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<glontu> oke ... thanks guys
<godzirra> Awesome.  Exactly what I need.  Thanks.
<nios> wols: okey then usblp.ko
<astro76> glontu, hmm well what do they say it's for? but with oracle you might not have much of a choice anyway but whatever deb they have
<kasplatt> bye
<glontu> astro76: it says it's for debian ( the .deb package that is )
<wols> nios: use locate
<nios> i did already
<nios> it didnt found
<nios> it
<spiekey> hi
<RickX> I am trying to connect to a my home directory from ubuntu over my lan. I can connect from a windows machine, but not ubutu... and ideas?
<spiekey> my ubuntu box logs my iptable stuff to tty0 and i cant use my tty anymore.
<nios> wols: only .o /usr/src/linux-2.6.11.10/drivers/usb/class/usblp.o
<spiekey> any idea how i can change that?
<wols> nios: grep USB_PRINT /boot/config*
<feanorek> hi ! I remove compiz-fusion from my ubuntu, and now after every reboot i have to go to the terminal and metacity --replace. Can someone tell me how to add metacity to the autostart ?
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  you need to install samba. and enable the home shares, and give teh linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpsasswd -a USERNAME' Normally
<nios> /boot/config:CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
<nios> /boot/config-ide-2.4.29:CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
<Yesman> iop
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  there may be a nicer/gui way. but im to old-skool. Im used to editing the smb.conf by hand. :)
<RickX> Dr_Willis, I am using samba on my PCLOS machine
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  check the shares. check the samba logs then I gues. see why its not allwing the connections in.
<RickX> Dr_Willis, OK.. I'll give the password ting a try.
<nios> wols: doesnt work to load it with modprobe
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  i had an issue last week where the /etc/hosts file on 2 of my machines differed. that confused samba  I could go from pc1-->pc2. but not the reverse.
<nios> wols: FATAL: Module usblp.ko not found.
<wols> nios: /boot/config is for what kernel?
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  if using samba a lot . You may want to check out that Fuse Samba package/tool - it makes browsing teh samba network a little easier.
<Benalex> Hello all.. is there a way to modify initrd?
<x3roconf> why u should edit it
<wols> Benalex: modify it for what?
<spiekey> Benalex: yes :)
<x3roconf> ???
<Benalex> spiekey: how?
<spiekey> Benalex: what do you want to do?
<Benalex> wols: I am trying to boot the suse live iso imaage from harddrive
<bazhang> heh
<RickX> Dr_Willis, well, the passwrod tingie worked on the Ubuntu side. I can get there from PCLOS.
<godzirra> that wrked perfectly.  Thank you
<nios> wols: 2.6.11.10
<wols> Benalex: and how is this ubuntu related?
<wols> nios: what ubuntu is this?
<x3roconf> plz tell me lol
<Benalex> wols: because I am currently running ubuntu
<spiekey> Benalex: join #suse
<bazhang> Benalex: they may help you there
<wols> Benalex: we still don't support suse live images in ubuntu, even when you run vista or whatever. ask #suse
<feanorek> I removed compiz-fusion from my ubuntu, and now after every reboot i have to go to the terminal and metacity --replace. Can someone tell me how to add metacity to the autostart ?
<spiekey> Benalex: i am sure there is a suse way to install it on hd
<Benalex> spiekey, bazhang, wols : I am already there.. and they are not responding that much
<nixnoob> feanorek, why not just add that command to the autostart list in sessions
<spiekey> Benalex: be paitent or use the mailing list
<nios> wols: 6.10
<nixnoob> feanorek, its ugly but itll work
<Benalex> anyway.. Thank you all
<wols> Benalex: we don't care. if you want to run ubunut live images: fine. but we cannot and will not help with suse ones
<feanorek> nixnoob, there wont be any delay ?
<bazhang> no worries
<feanorek> nixnoob, its not ugly ...
<wols> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<nixnoob> feanorek, I dunno there may be a slight delay.
<nixnoob> feanorek, I meant the fix was ugly
<x3roconf> !hardy > x3roconf
<wols> nios: no usb_lp.ko in edgy
<feanorek> nixnoob, ah ok..
<feanorek> nixnoob, ill check it thx
<graelin> Can anyone offer some suggestions to burning DvDs? I've burned plenty before. but I'm getting unsupported media error now.  using growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=AmericaFreedomtoFascism.iso as command
<nixnoob> graelin, use k3b its the best.
<joeb3_> graelin, install libdvdread
<sean> Enter text here...should I be using something other than Gnome?
<nixnoob> ?
<Devourer> How do I uninstall something from the terminal?
<feanorek> nixnoob, ye but its in qt ;C
<Benalex> wols: It's ok.. I don't need anything now.. I know this channel is for ubuntu support only.. but also here at ubuntu we used to support people whatever they ask for... this is the spirit of ubuntu as I believe :)
<bazhang> sean: this is #ubuntu :}
<taime1> anyone recognize these icons? been trying to track them down.. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Reuben?content=55876
<graelin> libdvdread3 is installed
<nixnoob> feanorek, i dont usnderstand what do u mean?
<KurtKraut> I'd like to know how much disk space a whole folder is taking. The ls command only shows me 4k. What can I do ?
<soldats> Devourer, apt-get remove
<Karyom> does anyone know how to install a different Tool bar?
<bazhang> Benalex: best to go to ##linux
<joeb3_> graelin, did you run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<spiekey> KurtKraut: du -sch Folder
<sean> what kind of tool bar?
<KurtKraut> spiekey, thanks
<brennand> !wmv > brennand
<feanorek> nixnoob, u wrote to grealin that k3b is the best... Indeed, sux is just that its in qt
<Devourer> How do I figure out the name of something installed in the terminal?
<Karyom> I saw it in some Videos, just the normal one with glass effect
<astro76> Devourer, you know the name of the command and want the name of the package?
<bazhang> themes that would be Karyom
<Karyom> over Emerald?
<nixnoob> feanorek, o i see
<spiekey> my ubuntu box logs my iptable stuff to tty0 and i cant use my tty anymore since it gets flooded. any idea how i can change that?
<graelin> hmm.. same deal.. same error
<bazhang> gnome-look.org Karyom
<eivindgl> I'm using ubuntu as a server on an old computer, mainly for backups and svn. I hoped it would disappear on the internet, but someone is trying to brute force the sshd program. should I do something to lock it up (what)? I'm reading up on different firewalls. should i feel safe as long as the password is quite strong?
<Devourer> astro76: Yes I want the name of the package.
<Conker> thank you Mr Willis I deleted the swap combined the space I wasn't using and created a new swap tripled my hdd space
<astro76> Devourer, dpkg -S $(which commandname)
<Karyom> okay thanks I take a look
<bazhang> firestarter eivindgl?
<nixnoob> eivindgl, why dont u block the sshd port from WAN on your router.
<Devourer> astro76: Why do I need a command name?
<spiekey> eivindgl: choose a wise password and maybe disable password login. only allow to login with passphrease + key
<astro76> Devourer, what do you want, the package for what?
<eivindgl> nixnoob: the server is located elsewhere
<Devourer> astro76: For an older version of Glade.
<crushin_> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixnoob> eivindgl, then take spiekey's advice
<crushin_> spiekey, would doing that mean editing pam.d?
<nixnoob> eivindgl, also try changing the port number, its probably a script kiddie
<c0nka> hi all could someone help i installed ubuntu with alternative installer becouse live cd never worked and now when i boot it goes on a black screen
<fortkuis> yeeahh
<soldats> Devourer, type "which glade" in terminal and it should say the version
<eivindgl> but in general. for other programs as well, if i add a firewall and use different port numbers, is that *enough* for my personal server?
<eivindgl> I'll disable password login with ssh. thanks all
<ompaul> c0nka, I sent you a link have you any comments on it?
<nixnoob> eivindgl, generally yes, I doubt you are in possession of information that a real hacker would be after
<Rufus> COME #o{|
<th0r_> eivindgl: I moved ssh off port 22 and that totally eliminated hack attempts
<c0nka> wa link
<nixnoob> th0r_, yea its all script kiddies.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<th0r_> nixnoob Yeah. I expected it to cut down on the attempts...but in the year or so since I did that, absolutely NO attempts
<c0nka> ubotu , it isnt tht
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it isnt tht - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brennand> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chazco> Daft question but... how do you get the desktop cube up when its enabled?
<godzirra> ok, so checkinstall craeted the package, but the package manager for ubuntu says that there's an upgraded version... how do I get synaptic to NOT think there's a more updated package than the one I just compiled?
<nixnoob> chazco, ctrl+alt+mouse1
<chazco> godzirra - When using checkinstall make the version number higher... i put a 1- at the beginning usually
<chazco> nixnoob - thanks :)
<godzirra> Hmm... I tried that.
<ompaul> c0nka, that is how people fix none booting CDs
<chazco> nixnoob - Doesnt seem to do it, but thanks :)
<godzirra> It says "From version 1:2.20-0ubuntu70-1 to 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7
<godzirra> "
<nixnoob> chazco, try draging something to the left or right offscreen, if that doesnt do it then ur cube is messsed up
<chazco> Hmm... dragging off screen makes it happen
<nixnoob> chazco, compiz?
<chazco> Whatever is installed in Gusty by default (with the extra settings applet installed)
<Zak> I just installed on a mac power pc and when it starts it gives me this error  "Nautilus cant be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may fix the problem" How can I do this?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i've got a xp virtual image running under virtualbox, want to fork the image, keeping one on pre sp2 and update the other to sp2? is there a method for doing this?
<nixnoob> chazco, you mean ccsm
<Latheesan> hi everyone, can someone help me with a simple problem i have
<chazco> compizconfig-settings-manager
<nixnoob> chazco, check in ccsm maybe its not bound to any key combo.
<Latheesan> i got the latest GCC on my machine, but i cant use it to compile
<godzirra> chazco: So what do I do then?
<Latheesan> how do i downgrade to gcc-3.3
<Latheesan> ?
<chazco> godzirra - Try a higher number, it does do it
<godzirra> I did.
<godzirra> oh at teh beginning?
<chazco> nixnoob - I see "unfold" under actions, which has ctrl+alt+down as its setting... doesnt seem to do anything though
<IndyGunFreak> Latheesan: what are you trying to compile?
<Latheesan> how do you downgrade GCC from the new version to some other old version?
<IndyGunFreak> and why can't you use the latest gcc?
<nixnoob> chazco, i dont think thats it, it should be something like rotate cube.
<ompaul> !pinning | Latheesan (however what you are doing is not a good idea)
<ubotu> Latheesan (however what you are doing is not a good idea): pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Latheesan> the problem is
<nixnoob> chazco, are you holding mouse1?  you have to hold ctrl+alt+mouse1 and move your mouse around.
<chazco> Hmm... that has an entry under "button" but not key
<Latheesan> im trying to compile a program and it keeps saying the c compiler cannot create executable
<chazco> nixnoob - Yep... just copied that key and its working now :)
<Latheesan> when i got a friend to downgrade to gcc-3.3
<Latheesan> it worked and the app also worked fine
<chazco> Thanks nixnoob
<nixnoob> chazco, werd, im doing this from memory cuz im on a winblows box now.
<Latheesan> i forgot how he did it, so i came here to ask
<IndyGunFreak> Latheesan: what is the app
<Latheesan> it's a emulator for a game server
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<nixnoob> Just a few more days.
<Latheesan> i tried using export CC=/path/to/gcc-3.3
<Latheesan> but it didnt work
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Latheesan> cause it keeps using gcc-4.1
<Latheesan> and 4.1 cant compile on my machine for some reason
<ompaul> Latheesan, try sudo apt-get install build-essential and see if that brings the goodness you need - you may find that the (source) code has deprecated insecure features in it
<svenb> hi, I've just tried to install ubuntu on my pc, but can't booth it: error : "Alert! dev/sdb2 does not exists. Dropping to a shell."  anyone familiar with this ?
<mythril> what is the simplest way to join two video files?
<Latheesan> apt-get install build-essential will only download the latest gcc and g++ etc
<bazhang> mythril: what format?
<Latheesan> which doesnt work on my machine, i have tried that before
<Tasks> nickrud,  Sup man you there?
<mythril> bazhang: I can put them in ogg really easily if that helps, but right now they are in flv
 * Tasks has a ATI Radeon for sale   :p
 * nixnoob spit on ATI for crappy drivers.
<mythril> bazhang: I also have the original dv files but they always take forever to work with
<Tasks> Anyone know any fserv scripts for irc on linux?
<Tasks> nixnoob,  I just foudn that out 6 hours last night
<astro76> Tasks, try #xchat or whatever client you are using
<Latheesan> when ever i type gcc --version it says 4.1 , what's the command to uninstall gcc 4.1 and make gcc-3.3 as the default gcc version ?
<bazhang> mythril: not sure--I'm in the dark when it comes to video
<Tasks> I went back to Onboard Geforce 6100
<nixnoob> Tasks, I know I'm waiting for my new lappy with Geforce 8600
<Tasks> Nice
<nixnoob> few more days
<Latheesan> any idea?
<bakkm> hi
<Tasks> I dont know much about Nvidia on the linux side... or period
<bakkm> hiiii
<Tasks> is the 6100 on board fairly good?
<nixnoob> Same, but i kno the drivers work.
<Tasks> lol
<nixnoob> It depends on what you're going to do with it?
<Tasks> gaming
<Tasks> counter strike
<niksavel> hey all
<Tasks> 1.6 and CZ
<nixnoob> Tasks, yea i think itll be enough.
<sean> what app can I use to manage my music?
<Tasks> cool
<dury> I'm in ubuntu box, but there is another ubuntu in this little home-network. how to share folders and so on?
<x3roconf> manage waht?
<zigui> can any one help me to set may acpi thermal_zone for other limits than the normal values?
<sean> my music collection
<niksavel> If anyone has any ideas about htis problem, I would be extremely grateful...  I've been working on this new comp for 3 days now, including two complete fresh installs...   EVERYTHING works perfectly, except DVD burning...   in fact... I can burn a DVD, but when I try to burn the second or the third the system slows down extremely
<x3roconf> sean: try http://lsongs.com/
<sean> thanks
<nickrud> hey Tasks
<niksavel> there is no progress on the burning it just hangs like that...
<niksavel> and I get a coster after a hard reset
<zigui> can any one help me to set may acpi thermal_zone for other limits than the normal values?
<Tasks> nickrud.... I got my ATI for sale ... interested  :)
<Tasks> lol
<bakkm>  /join #ps2
<Tasks> I got it all running and everything man... just wanted to say thanks alot for standing by my newbyness
<nickrud> Tasks, what was it again? A few months from now, it might actually be valuable under linux
<nickrud> Tasks, yw.
<Tasks> lol nah... it weas just my ATI card sucks...
<critt> Could anyone recommend a good music player preferably with a equalizer other than xmms?
<Tasks> I was trying to install wine... and steam...
<x3roconf> sean: sean i checked.. it's in ubuntu repos good
<Tasks> everytime I launched the game it would just disappear
<Zak> I just installed on a mac power pc and when it starts it gives me this error "Nautilus cant be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may fix the problem" How can I do this?
<bakkm> hi
<Tasks> nickrud,  you know of any fserv programs for irc?
<Tasks> on here
<nickrud> Tasks, no, sure don't
<Tasks> hmm ok... well see yah round :)
<zigui> buy guys
<nickrud> Tasks, you as well
<dury> how to transfer files between two ubuntu boxes
<rsk> dury: ftp scp dcc http etc etc etc.
<nickrud> critt, if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras , exaile and/or banshee will have an equalizer
<nickrud> dury, usb stick usually
<critt> Hmm ok will try it ty.
<bervmo> dury graphical connetect to server in nautilus
<niksavel> If anyone has any ideas about htis problem, I would be extremely grateful...  I've been working on this new comp for 3 days now, including two complete fresh installs...   EVERYTHING works perfectly, except DVD burning...   in fact... I can burn a DVD, but when I try to burn the second or the third the system slows down extremely
<dury> by network
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to: The Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | please note that nick changing in this channel may result in removal /msg ubotu away | Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<bervmo> take ssh
<Whyvas> I would say USB
<bervmo> put there ip adres given by router
<bervmo> and connect
<nickrud> dury, set up ssh-servers and connect
<todd__> I have a audio/data/boot cd that I want to back up as a file... how do I do that???
 * nickrud typed in all on one line :)
<c0nka> could someone help
<todd__> c0nka: whats up?
<c0nka> i still cant get on ubuntu
<nickrud> c0nka, this is after an install, or during the install
<todd__> c0nka: what do you mean?
<ompaul> nickrud, that one is a troll afics
<T1m0thy> What options for fsck should I use? I have a LiveCD here and I need to check for and fix errors on /dev/sda1.
<c0nka> after the install
<ompaul> c0nka, did you actually try those options I gave you?
<c0nka> yeah
<todd__> I have a audio/data/boot cd that I want to back up as a file... how do I do that???
<c0nka> nothing
<ompaul> c0nka, ehh you said it was the live cd last
<c0nka> yeah
<ompaul> time - so you are really (A) mixed up
<bervmo> anybody who knows a good alternative for recording tv for mythtv?
<nickrud> oooohhhhh
<c0nka> it didnt work
<ompaul> time - so you are really (B) a troll
<bervmo> i can't get mythtv right
<c0nka> so i tried the alternative cd
<mythril> what are some good webcam capture apps?
<ompaul> c0nka, and it installed?
<c0nka> yeah
<c0nka> but now i cant get on now
<nickrud> c0nka, do you see anything at all during the bootup
<c0nka> yeah
<critt> nickrud could you recommend a repository I can add. All others in my list are for 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" Im using 7.10. Or does it matter?
<nickrud> what exactly
<c0nka> loading screen
<c0nka> the word ubuntu and a orange bar underneath it
<astro76> todd__, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdimage.iso
<nickrud> critt, I generally stick to just the ubuntu repos, and cherry pick debs out of others, like libdvdcss and such
<critt> Ok thanks
<nickrud> c0nka, don't go anywhere , phone call
<todd__> astro75: dd!!! duh! thanks man!
<c0nka> ok
<c0nka> :P
<c0nka> nickrud
<niksavel> can any1 help me with my dvd burning freezes ubuntu problem?
<IndyGunFreak> niksavel: what app?
<x3roconf> niksave:could u be more specific
<niksavel> sure
<theunixgeek> How do I access the emacs menus?
<niksavel> I've tried k3b, gnomebaker and brasero
<niksavel> every fresh boot I can burn a DVD, but than the second or third burn the systems slows down dramatically
<todd__> astro75: dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<rathel> I just got a new computer yesterday and the mobo. only supports SATA and all my old drives are IDE, So I'm going to make them external, I want to install XP on one of the drives and dual-boot I just installed XP on VMWare for another purpose any way I can clone that to the External Drive and add an entry to grub? or is my best bet to repartition and install XP and clone it from there? I'd like to use my only SATA drive for Linux.
<mmr> i was wondering... the | redirects the stdout of a command to the stdin of the next... what about stderr?
<jgoo> Does ubuntu treat camera usb connections differently, and how can I stop it? I plug my camera in and I get TWO 'a camera has been detected' dialogs, one with 2 options, then one with three options, but trying either to import, or access the files from the drive that shows up freezes
<jgoo> I can access the drive, all the way upto the DCIM folder, then it freezes
<niksavel> I ran the proc monitor and it shows two procs using 99% of the cpu
<mmr> i guess i could do 2> foo && cat foo | ...
<mmr> but... is there a way that doesnt create an intermediary file?
<gikid> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/30/1350238&from=rss
<gikid> LOL
<gikid> riiiight..
<gikid> fedora fails, no question about it
<gikid> rpms are retarded
<astro76> todd__, hmm not sure, try unmounting, failing that maybe you need to use sudo?
<ompaul> !offtopic | gikid
<ubotu> gikid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gikid> ompaul, if you read the article, its not offtopic
<niksavel> growisofs
<niksavel> hald addon stor
<PriceChild> gikid, this channel is ubuntu support only,
<gikid> heh
<niksavel> than I have to do a hard reset
<gikid> forgot about that part :)
<ompaul> gikid, ;-)
<niksavel> I've tried two fresh installs and I have no idea where to go from here
<nixnoob> gikid, that link hardly makes any sense and offers no reasoning for its conclusions
<niksavel> I've started suspecting some sort of mysterious hardware prob...
<PriceChild> !offtopic | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> nixnoob, it is offtopic
<c0nka> nickrud u bac
<nixnoob> Wow, why do I get all the flak for that.
<rathel> I just got a new computer yesterday and the mobo. only supports SATA and all my old drives are IDE, So I'm going to make them external, I want to install XP on one of the drives and dual-boot I just installed XP on VMWare for another purpose any way I can clone that to the External Drive and add an entry to grub? or is my best bet to repartition and install XP and clone it from there? I'd like to use my only SATA drive for Ubuntu.
<niksavel> any ideas at all any1?
<nixnoob> niksavel, perhaps a driver problem = memory leak?
<YeTr2> rathel: buy a PCI IDE controller.
<nila> guys
<niksavel> nixnoob: the very same burner drive worked fine on my other comp... now I switched some hardware around and made fresh installs
<niksavel> nixnoob: so I assume that the driver is fine...
<niksavel> nixnoob: a friend of mine suggested it might be DMA related
<nila> guys i have got a font which has to be added to font directory, can u help pls
<Disastro> will the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg automatically select the best driver for my graphic card?
<PriceChild> nila, put it in ~/.fonts
<niksavel> nixnoob: hdparm shows that DMA is on...   could turning it off make any difference?
<nixnoob> niksavel, its possible.... which processes did you say were eating 99% cpu?
<nila> then?
<niksavel> growisofs
<niksavel> hald addon stor
<PriceChild> nila, then relax
<nixnoob> niksavel, it could , try it
<Asso_udine> i have a problem. who can i help me?
<niksavel> 46% each
<jgoo> guys - why would ubuntu freeze when trying to access the DCIM folder on my camera? the other subfolders are accessible fine!
<kritzstapf> playing some dvds with ubuntu i just got buffer i/o errors, though those dvds play well with windows, whats wrong?
<infinitycircuit> Asso_udine, what is your problem
<nixnoob> niksavel try the dma thign
<crushin_> nixnoob!dvd
<crushin_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Disastro> will the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg automatically select the best driver for my graphic card?
<niksavel> nixnoob: could it be cabling?   I have connected hdd as primary master, dvd-rom primary slave and dvdrw as secondary master
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, there is no such thing as the "best" driver it depends on your needs and hw
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, what is your chip
<nixnoob> niksavel, i think if it was cabling the drive wouldnt be recognized at all.
<Disastro> the card is nVidia GeForce FX 5500 128mb
<Disastro> i know there is two drivers that can be selected
<Disastro> nv and nvidia
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, i have a geforce fx 5200 you want nvidia
<YeTr2> rathel: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815280002
<Disastro> but why there is such driver as nv?
<nila> guys can u tell me how to log on as a root user
<PriceChild> !root | nila
<ubotu> nila: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> jgoo, have you got a lot of photos on it and when was the last time you formatted that card?
<Disastro> many people are using that
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, nvidia is the proprietary driver.  it is to be avoided if you dislike nonfree software
<Dr_willis> Disastro,  nv is the 'gpl' driver.
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, nv also has better support for older nvidia chips than geforce fx 5200
<arooni> i want to run: 'unison simple' .... to keep my /home directory in sync with my PC's /home directory.  i was thinking of doing this upon every login and when i logout.  assuming this is a good approach, i know how to do it on login, but how would i do this on logout?
<rathel> YeTr2, I actually already have one of those, but I need a power converter or something.
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, so you don't need to use it
<nickrud> c0nka, still here?
<Dr_willis> Disastro,  The Nvidia company wont let the disrtos include their drivers by default.
<c0nka> nickrud ,yeah mate
<x3roconf> is open nvidia driver good?
<Disastro> ok, thanks
<nixnoob> x3roconf, for older cards yes
<x3roconf> nixnoob: thx
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, there is also nouveau which is another open source driver but it's still in development so just use nvidia
<crdlb> x3roconf: only if you're not interested in 3d acceleration :)
<Disastro> yeah
<Disastro> i will
<YeTr2> rathel: sata -> 4pin molex?
<Disastro> im not scared of closed source
<x3roconf> crdlb: ok got the poin
<x3roconf> point*
<astro76> arooni, personally I would just use cron to do it every hour or whatever interval
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, when the orange bar disappears, what happens exactly
<stmiller> Ok I need help. I have blacklisted the onboard sound modules for my machine, as I don't want onboard sound. But after sleep/suspend, the onboard sound modules keep being loaded. !? I'm using Gutsy. Any ideas?
<c0nka> nickrud, just a black screen
<rathel> YeTr2, Yeah.
<freeman163> For anynone who has ever considered it, dant buy far cry for the wii. its a really shitty port, with terrible graphics and worse gameplay. would have been great for the n64.
<nickrud> c0nka, if you hit ctl-alt-f1 during the black screen, what happens?
<Disastro> should i use framebuffer on my graphic card?
<|Quest|> i have a strang quesiton
<Disastro> or something like that
<arialth> hey i am having a problem with my wireless card (Broadcom BCM4310) in ubuntu 7.04. Basically, the card refuses to connect half of the time, and when it does my internet is very slow. Not only that, i cannot even predict when it is going to happen. Certain times, like now, the throughput is VERY good, but then it randomly beings to go slower and slower
<nixnoob> Disastro, framebuffer is always a good idea
<Asso_udine> WEBCAM
<c0nka> nickrud, it comes up a load of writing then black screen again
<YeTr2> rathel: http://www.cooldrives.com/4mooufrsapoc.html
<x3roconf> how open driver was done? maybe they reverse engineered nvidia's closed driver?
<|Quest|> is there a way that i can run 2 os. xp and ubuntu at the same time. but independent of each other.?
<YeTr2> rathel: I don't know that company thou
<infinitycircuit> arialth, are you using bcm43xx or ndiswrapper
<dury> how to transfer files between two ubuntu boxes by network
<Disastro> will it use my processor or ram or what?
<Asso_udine> HOW CAN I INSTALL NORTEK ELEMENT ONE?
<nixnoob> |Quest|, no not really you can run one inside of the other.
<larson9999> what's the linux dvd authorizing solution of the masses(read dummies like me) this days?
<Disastro> because i have crappy processor and not enough ram :)
<PriceChild> !dualboot | |Quest|
<ubotu> |Quest|: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IndyGunFreak> larson9999: libdvdcss
<arialth> infinitycircuit: I have the ndiswrapper program installed
<rathel> YeTr2, Ah Thank ya. I was looking on newegg for one but couldn't find it there.
<x3roconf> !case  | Asso_udine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about case - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, i don't find fb to be worth the trouble
<c0nka> nickrud, it comes up a load of writing then black screen again
<suncydu> Help  please. Ipod trouble... Got an 8gb nano silver. It mounts and all of that. Gtkpod does not have that model listed So I try the 8gb black. But it does not put the music in right.. Anyone know how to use this Ipod under Ubuntu???
<nixnoob> PriceChild, hes not asking about a dual boot, he means simultaneously
<infinitycircuit> Disastro, it screws up suspend/resume and does cause a slight ram drain
<dury> I only get access to windows network
<Asso_udine> WHO CAN HELP ME?
<infinitycircuit> arialth, have you tried bcm43xx?
<tbarturbo> Diasastro im selling my thinkpad t30 on ebay :P nice upgrade for ya:P
<x3roconf> nobody
<|Quest|> PriceChild i want to run both simultaniously.. like in virtual machine
<x3roconf> not really
<nickrud> c0nka, do you have another machine you can talk to me on while we troubleshoot the ubuntu one?
<todd__> dd dose not seem to see the audio is this a bug?
<IndyGunFreak> Asso_udine: nobody till you answer your question
<|Quest|> PriceChild but independent of each other
<PriceChild> |Quest|, I don't think that is possible then sorry. I don't think windows will go in xen
<Disastro> ok
<c0nka> nickrud, yes but can you give 10 mins
<ompaul> !caps | Asso_udine
<ompaul> Asso_udine, turn off your caps lock
<nickrud> c0nka, sure
<arialth> infinitycircuit: the firmware? I tried installing the firmware and it FLAT OUT refused to connect
<nixnoob> |Quest|, you can use a virtual machine but then the OS's are not really independant
<c0nka> nickrud , cheers mate much appreciated
<infinitycircuit> arialth, yes that is a bug in the installer for restricted manager in feisty
<ubotu> Asso_udine: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Asso_udine> I'm sorry
<feanorek> hi, when i type for example : sudo apt-get install blabla , where will be the package blabla saved?
<infinitycircuit> arialth, one sec i will get you an updated link to the firmware
<Asso_udine> for a caps
<|Quest|> nixnoob thats what i want. indepentent. but simultaneous use...  is there a way?
<Jack_Sparrow> feanorek: /var/cache/apt/archives
<tbarturbo> ANYBODY else had issues using 64bit gutsy particularly with atheras wifi cards and ndiswrapper?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Asso_udine
<ubotu> Asso_udine: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|Quest|> PriceChild xen ?
<nixnoob> |Quest|, no there isnt.
<Disastro> how i get the www, mail and search buttons in my keyboard to work?
<Dybber> Hi I just bought a new 22" LCD monitor with 1680x1050 resolution. But I can only choose 640x480 as resolution in the "Screens and Graphics" dialog. What can be the problem? Should I run somekind of reconfiguration of X?
<ompaul> !webcam | Asso_udine
<x3roconf> nice flooding.. irc is not best solution for support lol
<ubotu> Asso_udine: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Dybber
<ubotu> Dybber: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<todd__> Is there a way to make an iso image of an audio cd???
<|Quest|> nixnoob i thought theres a way to any thing in this world..
<PriceChild> Dybber, use the second command listed tere
<arialth> infinitycircuit: i did not use the restricted manager
<feanorek> Jack_Sparrow thx
<nixnoob> |Quest|, well there is a way but you wont like it.... use two computers.
<infinitycircuit> arialth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<Dybber> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<infinitycircuit> arialth, it has a working link to the firmware
<Jack_Sparrow> feanorek: np
<IndyGunFreak> !shortcuts | Disastro
<ubotu> Disastro: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<infinitycircuit> arialth, the bug is in bcm43xx-fwcutter not restricted manager. sorry i was unclear
<Asso_udine> I have a nortek element one how can i install it?
<ompaul> !webcam | Asso_udine
<ubotu> Asso_udine: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<|Quest|> nixnoob  :)
<arialth> infinitycircuit: but i hear using the firmware restircts the connection to 11mbps?
<nixnoob> |Quest|, Impossible is nothing.
<larson9999> IndyGunFreak, oh, dvdauthor.  what else
<arialth> infinitycircuit: and ndiswrapper caps at the normal 54mbps
<godzirra> Ok, I've recompiled nautilus for multiple wallpaper support with the wallpaper plugin, but after I killall nautilus, it starts back up and shows just the same wallpaper again.  Anyone have any ideas?
<infinitycircuit> arialth, i have always used the firmware and found it to be more reliable than the ndiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> you listed all the ones i would try larson9999 not sure what your issue is.
<crushin_> Jack_Sparrow,  is it wise to keep this history /apt/archives/ or should it be cleared on occasion?
<infinitycircuit> arialth, but then again here in the states i can never approach 11 mbps anyway due to isp limitations so the extra speed doesn't matter to me
<dury> I only get smb:/
<arialth> infinitycircuit: very well i shall try it
<Orfintain> we have some terminal users here?
<tb303_> lo
<Jack_Sparrow> crushin_: I burn mine to cd or use aptoncd quite often to make room
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<dury> but the other ubuntu box it's impossible
<Orfintain> how do do you cd\
<Asso_udine> gspca source.tar.gz how can i remove?
<arialth> infinitycircuit: thank you very much for the chance to at least fix this. you have no clue how much grief i have gotten from it
<astro76> Orfintain, cd what?
<infinitycircuit> dury, are you trying to transfer files from two ubuntu machines?
<Orfintain> go up in directory
<astro76> Orfintain, cd ..
<Orfintain> in starts me at my user name in home
<infinitycircuit> arialth, no problem unfortunately the bcm4310 is the worst supported of all bcm drivers so good luck
<Disastro> how can i change the keyboard shortcut to start some other program than evolution?
<astro76> Orfintain, which is where you should be saving your files
<todd__> Orfintain: try... cd ..
<dury> infinitycircuit: yeah
<infinitycircuit> arialth, it will get better in hardy with the bcm rather than bcm43xx driver
<Asso_udine> is in ubuntu programs similar easycam?
<infinitycircuit> dury, have you tried using ssh?
<Disastro> like thunderbird
<Orfintain> "cd.." comand not found
<crushin_> What does a red file mean win ubuntu with default colors?
<arialth> infinitycircuit: yeah i want to rip the piece of crap out of my laptop an replace it with a non-suck one
<crushin_> -w
<nixnoob> Orfintain, theres a space in there cd ..
<todd__> Orfintain: add a space after cd
<dury> infinitycircuit: how does it work?
<infinitycircuit> dury, http://www.linux.com/articles/49757
<todd__> Is there a way to make an iso image of an audio cd???
<Orfintain> hmm think that did it
<ompaul> Orfintain, that is where your "personal files are" system files live above that and you do cd the other way  cd / to the "root of the machine" or cd ../ to back up one - and your normal user privileges do not edit system files
<todd__> Orfintain: you should also try "man man"
<ompaul> !cli | Orfintain
<ubotu> Orfintain: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<infinitycircuit> dury, or if you have konqueror you can just type sftp://ip-address in the address line
<Disastro> how can i change the keyboard shortcut to start some other program than evolution?
<|Quest|> PriceChild xen ?
<diagon> okay, I have a sort of general installation question. xterm came installed, of course, though I'd like to reconfigure it for 256 colors.
<Disastro> like thunderbird
<diagon> (I'm assuming it's not)
<arialth> infinitycircuit: you know it gives me problems on vista to?
<astro76> Disastro, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<nixnoob> I think im going to make the switch from gnome to KDE
<Orfintain> thanks
<c0nka> nickrud , u still her
<infinitycircuit> arialth, really...i've only ever used a bcm4318 and i had to revert back to xp simply because the linux drivers didn't support leap
<c0nka> here
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: you can use a gui program or dd from command line
<nickrud> c0nka, yep
<Disastro> but the program not the key
<c0nka> good
<sulle> Why cant i burn DVDs ?. I have used ubuntu / xubuntu etc on and off for a year now and i never could burn a Movie etc. Why not ?.
<infinitycircuit> !dvd | sulle
<nickrud> c0nka, you have two machines now?
<ubotu> sulle: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<c0nka> yeah
<astro76> Disastro, system > preferences > preferred applications
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: gui program which one... I looked at synaptic... dident see one
<diagon> so if I get the xterm source, can I just ./configure --enable-256-color (given that that's the proper syntax, which I believe it is) or do I need to do a full make; make install, and if so, do I need to do uninstall the current xterm?
<sinnlos> hello, how can i use an t-mobile web'n'walk stick on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Nippoo> I have an Ubuntu server with 2 NICs - at the moment only one of them is plugged in and assigned to an external IP address - is there any way to have the second NIC also assigned to the same IP if I plug it in for extra redundancy / bandwidth?
<niksavel> nixnoob: I'm burning the disk with dma off now, but it's gone down to 1.5x speed...  this is not the solution :(
<Disastro> oh
<Disastro> thanks
<c0nka> nickrud, yeah
<|Quest|> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k         from command line  is the easiest
<nixnoob> niksavel, yea i kinda figured no dma would slow things down a bit.
<nickrud> c0nka, boot the ubuntu machine. When you see the something about grub 1.5 , hit the escape key. You should see a box on the screen with different os's to start. Choose the one with (recovery)
<c0nka> nickrud, yeah
<niksavel> nixnoob: this is just crazy... I've been sitting behind this comp for two days now making costers...
<ompaul> NickRW,
<Disastro> in xserver setup should i use xorg as xkb layout?
<niksavel> maybe a downgrade to feisty could help...
<ompaul> woops tab mistake
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: I get dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<c0nka> nickrud, on it now
<critt> nickrud Exaile is just what I was looking for perfect sounds great. Thanks!!!
<alzamabar_> Hi, once I have added an environment variable to /etc/environment, how do I restart the service so that new variable is picked up?
<nixnoob> niksavel, lol its possible feisty might work....
<ompaul> niksavel, ehh do this install k3b it has never in 10 years made a coaster on me - gnomebaker has nearly been as good
<arialth> infinitycircuit: when i get to the iwconfig part, the tut says that i will se an eth device as wireless. but i still see wlan0. should i be doing all this when i am still connected?
<ardchoille> !nickspam > B-rabbit
<godzirra> Ok, I've recompiled nautilus for multiple wallpaper support with the wallpaper plugin, but after I killall nautilus, it starts back up and shows just the same wallpaper again.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Disastro> in xserver setup should i use xorg as xkb keyboardlayout?
<infinitycircuit> arialth, it shouldn't matter if it is eth1 or wlan0 as the device
<arialth> alright
<nixnoob> niksavel, check the log files for system errors see what the last thing is before the freeze.
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: you can try sudo and see if it is a permissions prob
<nickrud> c0nka, please do me a favor. Don't use words like it, that, use words that describe what you see. It will help a lot
<sulle> infinitycircuit: Have everything as the instruction says.
<niksavel> nixnoob: the k3b log just stops
<Creationist> For some reason, X seems to crash whenever I try to "Switch Users."  The screen goes completely white when selecting that option, but I have a movable mouse cursor.  However, I need to restart X in order to use the system again.  Anyone else have this issue with 7.10?
<sulle> But nothing works.. And no one have helped me out.
<sinnlos>  ID 0af0:6971 Option   <<< damit kann ich ja noch dienen ....
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: that was a sudo
<c0nka> nickrud, ok sorry mate
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: Then you have another problem to deal with
<nixnoob> niksavel, its gotta be a mem leak somewhere.  It only happens when your burning DVDS?
<niksavel> nixnoob: I just took a look at it a little while ago...  it reported no errors, just ended int he middle of burning...  probably atm when I pressed the reset button
<nickrud> c0nka, so, you found the box, you've chosen recovery mode, what do you see?
<testandoo> what driver for modem pc-tel in ubuntu 7.10?
<c0nka> nickrud, ok sorry mate
<niksavel> nixnoob:  yes, and only when burning the second or third dvd...  the first one after boot always works out fine
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: Odd... the CD plays fine
<nixnoob> niksavel, thats so weird.  I have no idea, sorry.
<c0nka> nickrud, see loads of words and at the bottom root@con-pc
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: dd is pretty failsafe program...  dont know why it would not work.
<niksavel> nixnoob: but k3b gives a succesfull flushing cache msg
<B-rabbit> Are there any ops in here?
<nickrud> c0nka, great.  Now,  type    lspci | grep -i vga    . That will put up a line about your video card. What does it say?
<nixnoob> niksavel, have you tried running k3b from console and monitoring console output for errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: Try man dd and check the format...
<arialth> infinitycircuit: that page is certainly going into bookmarks for later perusal
<sulle> Why cant i burn DVDs ?. I have used ubuntu / xubuntu etc on and off for a year now and i never could burn a Movie etc. Why not ?. Have used K3b. Gnomebaker CD/DVDmaker etc. nothing works =(
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: format of the command, not the disk
<Disastro> is the mouses input-port /dev/input/mice or something else like /dev/psaux?
<Creationist> sulle: Did you install DVD read/write support?
<Jack_Sparrow> sulle: what file format are you starting with?
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: now this is an AUDIO cd, and from man dd it looks like it only works on files... or am I mistaken?
<sulle> Iso
<niksavel> nixnoob: I'll do that next...  but I doubt it's on the k3b level...   since both gnomebaker and brasero do the same
<sulle> Creationist: i have installed everything i need. "i think" a d00de said that i had everything but he did not find out the problem.
<alzamabar_> Hi, once I have added an environment variable to /etc/environment, how do I restart the service so that new variable is picked up?
<niksavel> maybe growisofs or something liek that (deeper)
<Disastro> is the mouses input-port /dev/input/mice or something else like /dev/psaux?
<sulle> Jack_Sparrow: I want to burn ISO files.
<Dr_willis> sulle,  converting a avi file to a dvd video disk. is one thing.  actually burning data to a dvd disk is another. :)
<Disastro> i have an not usb laser mouse
<Creationist> sulle: You know, the day I first started using Ubuntu, I had the same problem.  But 30 seconds after visiting Google I had the answer.  What's taken you a year? ;)
<nixnoob> niksavel, its worth a shot maybe itll tell you something you dont kno or give a specific error thats related to something in the system.
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: the format of the command looks good
<MiB^> Hi did someone know how to make diffrent text color in xterm??
<niksavel> nixnoob: any other system logs I should look at?
<sulle> Creationist: Because i have never found my answer.
<c0nka> nickrud, see loads of words and at the bottom root@con-pc
<niksavel> nixnoob: I'm not very knowledgable about system logs :)
<nixnoob> niksavel, none in particular that i can think of, neither am I.
<Dr_willis> MiB^,  in xterm/terminal/console you can use ansi escape codes to generate different colors.
<RealityGone> K3b burns ISOs just fine for me
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: I have not tried to iso an audio cd with dd.  It should... but then there may be some drm issue that is hanging it up
<sulle> Creationist: I have tried all sorts of things that i can come up with. And now i am totaly empty for ideas.
<MiB^> Dr_willis,  tkans for info:D
<niksavel> Anyone using LITE ON 20x burner under gutsy?
<Creationist> sulle: And when you say you "can't" burn DVDs, what does that mean?  What errors do you get?
<c0nka> nickrud, u here
<rangef1nder> I have mp3 support :-D
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: ok... here is the problem... I need to email an audio CD... suggestions?
<Dr_willis> MiB^,  let me pastebin a script for ya
<nickrud> c0nka, the line I'm interested in will say something like    01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: <more text>  The <more text> is what I want to know about
<Jack_Sparrow> sulle: K3b burns fine for me, but that does not help you...  Does the burner work in another system or os?
<diagon> ok, in "set TERM=xterm-256color" what is $TERM called there... a global variable?
<sulle> In CD/DVD prograM "standar in ubuntu" i just get error. And k3b gives an error i can paste in pastebin.
<sulle> But they takes about the same time for them to get the error
<Jack_Sparrow> todd__: no, sorry. no ideas...  good luck with it...
<sulle> Jack_Sparrow: Yes it works in Windowns
<Dr_willis> MiB^,  http://pastebin.ca/838886
<Creationist> sulle: Yeah, Pastebin is a good idea.
<Dr_willis> MiB^,  thers dozens of ways to make using colors in a script easier.
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: :-( damn! ok thanks
<TwoD_> Anyone who knows why my soundcard is listed four times in all lists of sound devices? (CA0106)
<MiB^> Dr_willis,  Ok I will check it out
<c0nka> nickrud, nope doesnt say tht
<TwoD_> Only one of them is actually working it seems.
<diagon> ok, no, it's an environment variable :P whatever... how do I make it, erm, stick forever? :P
<nickrud> c0nka,    lspci | grep -i vga     WILL say something like that.
<sulle> Creationist: Ok 2 secs i need to burn another one so i can get the error for you =P
<Creationist> sulle: You don't remember the jist of it even? lol
<nixnoob> hes a troll!
<nickrud> closing in on it
<arooni> does anyone know if you can have two commands in unison:  ignore = Path .* ... but then include specific paths you want to sync like:  path = .Virtualbox   ???'
<sulle> Creationist: No cuz its alot of info in the file and i cant "understand" annything of it. so no.
<arooni-mobile> does anyone know if you can have two commands in unison:  ignore = Path .* ... but then include specific paths you want to sync like:  path = .Virtualbox   ???
<c0nka> nickrud, its says 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies inc rs480 [radeon xpress 200g series
<Disastro> why my computer always show error about cpu_frequency_sclaing on bootup?
<Disastro> and how to fix it?
<nixnoob> Disastro, laptop?
<Disastro> it says that cpu doestn support scaling
<Disastro> no
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: omfg!!! I am an iddiot!!!... Right click on the cd icon and select copy disk, then change from the CD to a file! lol
<nixnoob> Disastro, thats weird.
<todd__> Jack_Sparrow: sorry man!
<Disastro> sometime i tried to scale my cpu and enabled scaling
<c0nka> nickrud, its says 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies inc rs480 [radeon xpress 200g series
<nixnoob> Disastro, well thats why.
<casdio> how do i install .bin files?
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, good.
<Disastro> but it didnt work and i rmeoved the gnome applet
<Disastro> i didnt found from google hoe to disable it
<sulle> Creationist: http://pastebin.ca/838891
<nixnoob> Disastro, it only works on laptops and removing the applet does nothing, you have to remove the daemon.
<Disastro> how?
<nixnoob> powernowd
<nixnoob> i think its called.
<c0nka> nickrud, what now ?¿
<nickrud> c0nka, next,    grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf     . You'll get back several lines, I'm not interested in any that say kbd, or mouse, or synaptics, or wacom.  What other drivers does it list?
<x-X-x> Does someone know of a program like " SRS audio sandbox " for linux ?????
<hasanibrahim> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..,
<hasanibrahim> hello
<Disastro> yes, that controls cpu speed and voltage
<hasanibrahim> how can i correct this ? :(
<nixnoob> Disastro, remove it
<phantomcircuit> with my penis!
<x3roconf> http://www.gtcomm.net <--those guys are lamers they are hosting many botnets and they make money with them i guess.. just found one of their big nets
<sulle> http://pastebin.ca/838891 its been made public. enjoy..
<hasanibrahim> ?
<dury> I'm in http://localhost/phpmyadmin/  but how to configure the mysql user and password?
<hasanibrahim> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Disastro> i will when the update manager finishes
<Creationist> sulle: Does that particular burner work with a different computer or OS?
<sulle> Creationist: Yes it works on windows "got dualb00t".
<makkalot> Hi all i have added a entry to /etc/sudoers like that : myname  ALL =(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables, but when i call some iptables commands in my python code it prompts again for password howto solve that ?
<c0nka> nickrud, it says ati
<Creationist> !patience | hasanibrahim
<ubotu> hasanibrahim: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KlrSpz> ok, need some WOL help... I can get it working on the LAN, but can't get it working over the internet... I have port 9 forwarded to my local PC, and have tried also forwarding port 9000->9 to the actual ip, as well as to the broadcast, and can't get it to work.. any ideas?
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, good.   What kind of monitor do you use?
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: If you paid attention during the installation of VirtualBox, it tells you all about that and how to set it up.
<carrja> hey
<c0nka> nickrud, an old 1
<mouse> hasanibrahim, what the problem with VBox?
<Creationist> sulle: Is it the same error with GnomeBaker?
<c0nka> nickrud, its not an flat screen
<Qaldune> how do i install mp3 support for gutsy?
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, how can i correct it?
<dury> I'm in http://localhost/phpmyadmin/  but how to configure the mysql username and password?
<carrja> I am trying to boot from the live CD, but it hangs at detecting hard drives... I tried various live CDs... all fail while detecting hard drives
<sulle> Yes about the same i guess  Creationist
<hasanibrahim> mouse,
<carrja> any idea what could be causing this?>
<hasanibrahim> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<nickrud> c0nka, actually that's useful.  But I really want to know exact model and brand
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: You need to add yourself to the VBox group.
<f1sh3r> who wants to help me out with some LAMP questions, IM me
<f1sh3r> :)
<carrja> the hard drives are formatted as UFS (freebsd is installed)
<sulle> Creationist: can try there also to check again if you want.
<KlrSpz> f1sh3r: we don't IM.. just ask your question
<KlrSpz> !ask | f1sh3r
<ubotu> f1sh3r: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, how :( ?
<nixnoob> its not IM its PM on IRC
<nixnoob> =)
<aakkt> anyone knows how to install linux on ps2
<carrja> I am trying to boot from the live CD, but it hangs at detecting hard drives... I tried various live CDs... all fail while detecting hard drives. Any ideas whats up?
<fnf> is there anyone familiar with iptables here?. I want to setup a transparent proxy using iptables, here is what I've come up with: "iptables -v -t nat -A PREROUTING -i sky2 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination <proxy_server_IP>:8080"
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<carrja> google searches have yielded no good results
<fnf> I couldn't see anything wrong, yet it doesn't work.
<holden> hasanibrahim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<c0nka> nickrud: its a packard bell model no a520
<esteth> Hey all. How would i mount an ftp server as a filesystem?
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, wait one
<aakkt> windows rox!!!!!!
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: Then click the "Manage Groups" button.  Find "vboxusers" in the list, click it.  Then click the "Properties" button.  Put a checkmark by your username.
<KlrSpz> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH pastebin is down
<rsk> aakkt: please no trolling in here
<KlrSpz> fnf: 1 sec, ihave a script that'll help
<Creationist> aakkt: lol okay
<sulle> Creationist: Do you have an idea what i should do about my burning problem ? =/
<Dr_willis> esteth,  there are 'fuse' tools that can do that.
<KlrSpz> fnf: gotta turn on my other pc, 1 sec
<Dr_willis> !info fuse
<aakkt> BILL GATES IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Creationist> aakkt: For games and video editing, yes.  Well, even then it isn't Windows that rocks, but the software that OTHER companies write for it.
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in gutsy
<mtkd> http://pastie.caboo.se/ <- pastebin alternative?
<carrja> google searches have yielded no good results
<esteth> Dr_willis: I know about fuse, and indead have it installed, but how would i use it to mount my ftp server?
<carrja> I am trying to boot from the live CD, but it hangs at detecting hard drives... I tried various live CDs... all fail while detecting hard drives. Any ideas whats up?
<nickrud> c0nka, don't go away, I'm writing up something for you to put into a configuration file
<Creationist> aakkt: The Man = Big Brother?
<Dr_willis> esteth,  install one of the fuse ftp 'tools' that use fuse.
<aakkt> "
<Creationist> sulle: I was still waiting for the GnomeBaker error.
<tbarturbo> CAN somebody please help me set my wifi card up on gutsy?ive had all sorts of issues, and reinstalled to a fresh and fully updated install .
<cmore> exit
<Dr_willis> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils, libfuse-dev, libfuse2, afuse, fuse-source (and 22 others)
<c0nka> nickrud: ok mate
<sulle> heheh
<jgoo> guys -ubuntu freezes when trying to load the DCIM folder on my camera - why is that?
<sulle> ok2sec
<jgoo> is something special trying to happen?
<aakkt> LINUS TORVALDS SUX!!!!!!!
<Creationist> jgoo: Do you have a ton of files in that folder?
<oddie> lol
 * nixnoob is AWAY ( holiday preparations )
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, i did it
<rkj> Hi, I'm trying to change the default font for emacs. on the man page it says to add a line to the .Xresources file and references the Xrdb man page which is, well, inscrutable.  And help would be appreciated.
<KlrSpz> aakkt: trolling is lame
<hasanibrahim> but that's same
 * Creationist ignores aakkt
<hasanibrahim> :(
<jgoo> also I get two 'you have connected a camera' dialogs - however, one has 2 buttons, one has three, and it won't import
<Dr_willis> esteth,  curlftpfs - filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL --- Seems to be one. thers proberly others.  check thepackage manager, and the fuse homepage.
<aakkt> i
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: Did you skip the part of your error message that said you had to log out for the changes to take effect?
<jgoo> Creationist: no, not many
<Disastro> whats the downside using getdeb packages?
<hasanibrahim> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<oddie> jgoo: do u get a "loading camera driver" message?
<Creationist> jgoo: Are you able to view the contents in a terminal?
<aakkt> i love vista!!!!!!!!!!
<Disastro> that arent packaged "corectly"
<oddie> aakkt: lol
<fnf> KlrSpz: how's it going?
<tom1979> aakt your sad lol
<jgoo> yes, I think so... - let me try terminal (it says something about driver at the bottom, let me bring it back up)
<Disastro> vista sucks
<hasanibrahim> this is my whole error message Creationist
<KlrSpz> fnf:http://rafb.net/p/yBzN1R93.html modify as needed
<Creationist> lol even Microsoft Junkies hate Vista.
<Disastro> whats the downside using debs from getdeb?
<Creationist> ME was better than Vista, if you ask me.
<fnf> KlrSpz: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Disastro> no program works on vista
<Disastro> alla are made for xp
<Creationist> Disastro: There are no downsides if they work for ya :).  They're just not official or supported.
<Disastro> ok
<jgoo> Creationist: first dialog comes up, with ignore, and import photos, then another, a few seconds later (they are both showing) with Ignore, open folder, and import photos
<white_eagle> is xp sp3 out?
<hasanibrahim> Creationist,
<KlrSpz> no
<tom1979> can somebody guide me through terminal and setting my wifi card up please?its atheros something....
<white_eagle> and vista sp1?
<TwoD_> ME was hell, Vista actually works compared to it ;P
<wishy> hey guys ive just dona  clean install of gutsy and i have enabled the 'extra effects' thing is  - my task and menu bars have a shadow under them, can i get this removed? is there an effects manager available?
<jgoo> cd DCIM is slow in terminal
<jgoo> and it won't ls
<daan> he
<jgoo> oh. erm. I just got a lot of output :(
<white_eagle> XP is hell, if your asking me
<Disastro> i got an error
<Creationist> wishy: Install compizconfig-compiz-settings
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50145/ . We're going to edit the configuration file that tells the display driver about your monitor.
<white_eagle> windows to be more exact
<x3roconf> i pasted details here http://paste.servut.us/hbf #las6 hash encrypted topic.. they are using linkbot i think :d
<daan> ubuntu is it cool
<jgoo> I get /media/disk/DCIM$ ls \ ^┌¥^¥¬▒┐.√$╥  ªw?°?₧s┴.X?%  ¬└ì∩çd∞l.u+¿  ╣┬╥ô£%?{.$╝ù  ∙?°w▄⌠░».┌ef
<holden> wishy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<c0nka> nickrud: ok mate
<jgoo> lots of broken characters :((
<daan> i dont think so
<crdlb> wishy: join #compiz-fusion for help customizing compiz effects
<daan> :)
<Disastro> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgpod1_0.5.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb: tried owerwrite `/usr/lib/libgpod.so.2.0.0', that's also in package libgpod2
<wishy> thanks guys
<Creationist> wishy: Wait.... that's wrong.
<nickrud> c0nka, you see it? Tell me when you do
<Disastro> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgpod1_0.5.2-1~getdeb1_i386.deb: tried owerwrite `/usr/lib/libgpod.so.2.0.0', that is also in package libgpod2
<JCDENTON> hello th3r3 whats the channel for mandriva please?
<daan> Bye i go sleep
<jgoo> Creationist: I get a lot of broken characters in terminal :(
<ikonia> Disastro: where did you get that deb ?
<daan> later
<JCDENTON> bye
<Disastro> getdeb i think :)
<ikonia> JCDENTON: #mandriva and don't talk in "hacker" lancauge
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, what will i do now ? won't you help me ?
<casdio> how do i install .bin files?
<c0nka> nickrud: were do i type tht in
<Creationist> wishy: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Disastro> yes getdeb
<ikonia> Disastro: that package isn't going to be compatiable, it's got conflicts
<oddie> jgoo: looks like a hw problem to me
<Disastro> its written on it
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: I told you what to do.
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, i did
<ikonia> casdio: make it executable and then ./$file
<jgoo> oddie: I have been taking pictures off this camera on windows just earlier... :/
<KlrSpz> casdio: chmod 775 it and then ./filename
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: You logged out?
<hasanibrahim> but it did'nt effect
<c0nka> nickrud: were do i type tht in
<c0nka> ?¿
<Disastro> its dependency for new rythmbox from getdeb
<JCDENTON> ikonia ty l4t3r :)
<oddie> jgoo: did u try changing the usb protocol on the camera?
<jgoo> oddie: and I can see them on the camera itself
<Disastro> but i dont need that
<ikonia> !l33t | JCDENTON
<jgoo> oddie: how do I do that? :-)
<ubotu> JCDENTON: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<nickrud> c0nka,   type    nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   . When that's open, look for a similar section in that file. We're going to add the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<TwoD_> Anyone who why my sound card is listed four times in most device lists? Only the first one actually works...
<JCDENTON> lollllllllll no
<oddie> jgoo: is windows running on the same pc?
<ikonia> TwoD_: input/output/hdmi etc etc.
<chazco> Hi... i've made a .deb which creates mime.types for an application package... is there any way to check the mimetype doesnt already exist? (ideally searching by glob pattern)
<ikonia> JCDENTON: PLEASE stop talking "l33t"
<nickrud> c0nka, and the capital X matters by the way
<cc77> where did my windows buttons go in ubuntu after installing restricted drivers in 7.10?
<jgoo> oddie: not really, but I only have one power / keyboard / mouse / video setup :p
<Creationist> wishy: Once you install that, it will be located in System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<ikonia> casdio: windows button ?
<dash> Hi. Anybody got framebuffer console working? I've got 'radeonfb' loaded but there's no /dev/fb* devices
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> cc77: windows buttons ?
<dash> what did I miss?
<white_eagle> cc77: windows buttons?
<rkj> Hi, I'm trying to change the default font for emacs. on the man page it says to add a line to the .Xresources file and references the Xrdb man page which is, well, inscrutable.  Any help would be appreciated.
<KlrSpz> chazco: in the mime.types file?
<JCDENTON> ikonia ok bye and have a pleasent day....
<ikonia> JCDENTON: thank you.
<dash> rkj: yeah, the man page is basically a lie
<Qaldune> i can't understand why is it so hard to change a md5 signature to make flashplugin-nonfree available...
<JCDENTON> ;)
<Creationist> cc77: Install libdecoration0
<jgoo> rkj: you want to change your .emacs file AFAIK
<KlrSpz> chazco: use grep? grep -e 'mimetypehere' mime.types
<ikonia> Qaldune: the md5 sigs is NOT the problem
<chazco> KlrSpz - I've tried grep magic to detect my own mime.type, but i'd like to check for any that has been added before the .deb was
<casdio> it's not working KlrSpz
<casdio> :s
<ikonia> Qaldune: and you've just shown how little you understand about the problem.
<dash> rkj: emacs' customize system can change your .emacs for you
<Qaldune> ikonia: well actually it is the problem i get
<wishy> thanks Creationist! i got it
<justin__> hi guys need a lil help installing a webcam
<Creationist> wishy: np
<jgoo> rkj: I don't have mine but I either use bitstream, lucida or I even tried consolas (blegh)
<KlrSpz> casdio: then it's not a executable file, what are you tyring to do?
<c0nka> nickrud: what next i cant see the what you pasted on here or it doesnt look similar
<oddie> jgoo: some cameras let you change the communication protocol. go to the camera menu and check
<dash> rkj: M-x customize-faces I think
<chazco> The trouble is there are so many places they could be stored... e.g. in .local or in freedesktop.org.xml or in their own files...
<dash> rkj: change the 'default' face
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<ikonia> Qaldune: no - thats an issue with the deb package format, and md5's the flash plugin version HAS changed and that is also causing issues.
<KlrSpz> chazco: like a diff? you can do grep -v to match inverse
<jgoo> oddie: what should I look to set it to? I am checking now, thanks
<sobersabre> is there something interesting in printers by olivetti ?
<Qaldune> ok
<arooni> i want to run: 'unison simple' .... to keep my /home directory in sync with my PC's /home directory.  i was thinking of doing this upon every login and when i logout.  assuming this is a good approach, i know how to do it on login, but how would i do this on logout?
<Creationist> jgoo: USB protocol will be either MTP or MSC
<dash> so. anybody here have a working framebuffer console?
<justin__> can anyone help me install a webcam?
<KlrSpz> chazco: ah yeah.. that's gunna be a pita
<TwoD_> ikonia, you mean it's one per port?
<ikonia> dash: not with ati.
<sobersabre> dash: yes.
<TwoD_> That would explain it
<ikonia> TwoD_: just offering a suggestion.
<c0nka> nickrud: what next i cant see the what you pasted on here or it doesnt look similar
<nickrud> c0nka, look for the section that has Driver "ati"  ,that's the right section. the rest will be a little different, and you won't have the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines yet
<chazco> KlrSpz - The trouble is i'm not sure what the mimetype is either... for me its always going to be the same, but if another is there that conflicts (quite likly in this case)
<casdio> KlrSpz: i have a .bin file, a game, i want to install it. I do chmod 775, and then  i can't do ./namefile.bin (file not found)
<arooni-mobile> i want to run: 'unison simple' .... to keep my /home directory in sync with my PC's /home directory.  i was thinking of doing this upon every login and when i logout.  assuming this is a good approach, i know how to do it on login, but how would i do this on logout?
<dash> sobersabre: anything you had to do other than load the kernel module?
<TwoD_> ikonia, ah
<oddie> jgoo: e.g. in my canon camera I had to change comm protocol from "PC connection" to "printer/ptp" for it to work under vista
<sulle>        Creationist http://pastebin.ca/838916
<dash> arooni: zsh has a .zlogout file
<cc77> Creationist: it' s already installed and it seems that lib does what is missing. Should I reinstall it?
<sobersabre> dash: I am sure somebody here has a working framebuffer.
<c0nka> nickrud: it doesnt ati or nothing
<crdlb> cc77: you're using compiz?
<jgoo> oddie: this is a cheap panasonic, I just looked, looks like no such settings
<dash> sobersabre: ok great. when you do, let me know
<sobersabre> dash: ok.
<dash> arooni: the tricky part of your idea is that you might have more than one login at a time
<cc77> crdlb: ubuntu is, so shows synaptic.
<arooni> dash, whats zsh
<nickrud> c0nka, yes it does. You told me it did, when you said you saw ati from the    grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   command
<dash> arooni: so you might prefer to just use a cron job
<Creationist> cc77: Well, first try running "metacity --replace"
<sobersabre> arooni: zsh is the Z-shell.
<glontu> i have just installed ubuntu with the network unplugged. Now it dosn't detect my network card but ... strangely enough i can se a modem in the network config ( i have no modem in my computer )
<ikonia> arooni: another shell, like bash or dash
<Creationist> cc77: Does that fix it?
<rencore_> in inkscape how can i fill a path
<rkj> dash: where do I find my .emacs file?
<glontu> how can i add the ethernet card ?
<arooni> dash, how often would you have it run?
<sulle> Creationist: http://pastebin.ca/838920
<c0nka> nickrud: it doesnt say it
<c0nka> tho
<ikonia> rkj: normall in your home dir
<dash> rkj: in your home directory
<justin__> hey anyone here know how to install a gigaware webcam
<hasanibrahim> Creationist,
<cc77> Creationist: its: apt-get install metacity --replace?
<chazco> ikonia - any chance of recommending a .deb I can look at which sets up mime types, to see if i've missed anything?
<crdlb> cc77: no
<crdlb> cc77: just 'metacity --replace'
<oddie> Creationist: do you believe in evolution?
<rkj> ikonia: so if it's not there I just create it? What's the format?
<larson9999> here goes my first dvd authoring attempt.  shouldn't take more than a month or 2
<jgoo> oddie: I don't believe in evolution :-)
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, bo bootable medium found :(
<ikonia> chazco: ahhh apologies, I remember you from a while ago.
<astro76> !ot | oddie
<ubotu> oddie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crdlb> oddie: please not here
<Creationist> oddie: Try asking an intelligent question and I may respond.
<ikonia> rkj: google will show you examples
<justin__> hello? a lil help anybody?
<|Quest|> need help pretty badly... any nice guy. who can guide me to run me pci alpha tv tuner. ?
<ikonia> chazco: your packaging up an unusual propritary software package are you not ?
<chazco> Had a look, trying to find the "ubuntu" approved style :)
<nickrud> c0nka, look again. You will see Sections, like InputDevice, Screen, Monitor, Device. It's in Section Device
<chazco> ikonia - yes
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: I can't help you if you refuse to read what VirtualBox tries to tell you, bud.  Sorry
<sobersabre> dash: seriously about the fb
<sobersabre> what graphic card do you have ?
<dash> sobersabre: ati radeon 9800
<Creationist> cc77: No... press Alt-F2 and type in: metacity --replace
<sulle> Creationist: Have you seen the post?. same error.
<ikonia> chazco: I remember you, what I can suggest is look at any strongly gnome intergrated package, look at their mime types
<c0nka> nickrud: it doesnt say it none of that
<KlrSpz> casdio: sounds like that's right, but without specific info about the game i can't do athing for you
<chazco> ikonia - It works, but what i'm concerned about is that users may have already installed it and added mime.types using the "Open with" functionality, which may clash
<sobersabre> I never used that one, but basically the thing I do is:
<mouse> hasanibrahim, did you try to run usermod?
<dash> sobersabre: I _think_ it's worked in the past.... but I'm not sure :) I mean, usplash works
<justin__> yo this is the support channel can i get some support?
<casdio> KlrSpz: game name?
<dash> justin__: sometimes!
<sobersabre> video=intelfb:1024x768 vga=0x317
<ChrisULM> justin__, whats the question
<rkj> ikonia, dash: Am I the only one who thinks it ridiculous to have to invest so much time to do such trivial things?
<crdlb> dash: are you using fglrx or radeon?
<Creationist> sulle: Yeah.  First of all, what you're trying to do is illegal.  But eh well, what else would you want to burn a DVD ISO for? ;)
<sobersabre> which indicates I have intel card.
<justin__> i got a gigaware webcam
<KlrSpz> casdio: yes
<hasanibrahim> mouse,
<nickrud> c0nka, then you mis typed something at the start.  Hit control X , and say no when it asks about saving on the white line
<justin__> and ubuntu didnt install
<ikonia> rkj: yes, you are the only one who thinks that. It's 10 minutes work.
<justin__> it wasnt plugged in during install
<hasanibrahim> i did but
<Creationist> sulle: Seems to me like it's a hardware issue.  Can you play DVDs with that drive in Ubuntu?
<glontu> can anyone please tell me how to make ubuntu detect my ethernet card ?
<diagon> rkj: can you change the oil on your car?
<hasanibrahim> fatal error
<sulle> Creationist: heheh I dont care if making a backup of a movie of mine is illegal :P
<justin__> and all i got is windows drivers
<ChrisULM> justin__, www.ubuntuforums.org and do a search for the model
<dash> rkj: welcome to the land of computers! everything takes too much work
<sobersabre> dash: you may have to use another resolution and another vga mode.
<casdio> KlrSpz: PlanetShift
<sulle> Creationist: yes i can
<Creationist> sulle: Nice cover, but yeah lol
<mouse> hasanibrahim, what is the fatal error?
<sulle> Creationist: i can also rip dvds with it.
<sulle> =)
<justin__> ok thnx
<dash> crdlb: hmm, I do have the fglrx module loaded
<c0nka> nickrud: what shall i type again
<hasanibrahim> Error Message: No bootable medium found. System halted
<dash> crdlb: I suppose I can try it without that
<crdlb> dash: if you want a framebuffer, you should use the open source driver
<sobersabre> dash: does ATI card driver come with fb driver ?
<Creationist> sulle: Stupid question: You're using a DVD BURNING drive with blank DVD's that are compatible with that drive's format, right?
<nickrud> c0nka,     nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf     <---- make sure it's capital X on X11
<crdlb> dash: which is called "ati"
<dash> sobersabre: not sure what you mean?
<sulle> Creationist: Yes.
<KlrSpz> casdio: 1 sec while i research
<Miroslav> are there any problems with dual boot vista and gutsy or is it as simple as with xp and gutsy?
<sobersabre> I mean: some cards come with native framebuffer driver.
<ChrisULM> Miroslav, no problems here
<casdio> thanks KlrSpz
<at0myx> Brady:  did the BIOS update work?
<sobersabre> others don't so you need to use vga16fb driver.
<sobersabre> dash: got that ?
<Creationist> sulle: Well, not according to your error reports.  It says it's a Sony DVD-ROM drive.
<Creationist> sulle: Pioneer, rather.
<f1sh3r> where do i put my *.php  files for a lamp server
<sulle> Creationist: but it works in windowns :S
<Miroslav> ChirsULM, so vista will be added in grub antomatically after installing gutsy on fresh partition?
<nickrud> f1sh3r, /var/www
<c0nka> nickrud: ok done now what shall i look for
<KlrSpz> casdio: try "sh bindfilename.bin"
<sulle> Creationist: same files just diffrent OS.
<hasanibrahim> Creationist,
<hasanibrahim> thank you for all
<nickrud> c0nka, look for Section "Driver"
<Creationist> sulle: Hmm, actually, the k3b error reports bother a Pioneer DVD-ROM and a Sony DVD-RW.
<f1sh3r> do i need to make myself part of a group to have access to that folder?
<johnficca> I have two scripts that I need to run at boot one before the other and they need to run as root...how would I do that?
<rkj> I guess the other 99.9% of the population who use windows and macs might be onto something.
<sulle> hehaeh hes so popular "Creationist "
<nickrud> f1sh3r, you need to use sudo to copy into that folder, it's owned by root
<sulle> So what sould i do Creationist  ?
<sobersabre> johnficca: are these "init scripts" ?
<dash> sobersabre: ah, the fglrx driver doesn't come with a framebuffer driver, no
<dash> as far as I've seen
<ChrisULM> Miroslav, if you have vista installed first and then ubuntu, grub should pick it up automatically. If you are installing vista AFTER you installed Ubuntu, you will have to reconfig grub using a live cd cause windows nukes to bootloader
<sobersabre> dash: so use vga16fb
<mouse> hasanibrahim, choose media. if you have only blank hdd-drive, you need to insert bootable CDROM and boot from it.
<crdlb> dash: but the open source one does :)
<crdlb> (radeonfb)
<KlrSpz> casdio: although the instructions say to just chmod it and execute it:: http://hydlaa.com/smf/index.php?topic=19389.0
<ChrisULM> *the bootloader
<Creationist> sulle: Well, the generic "Input/Output Error" doesn't really tell you what the problem is.  Do you have two optical drives installed?
<c0nka> nickrud: there is no section "driver" mate
<nickrud> c0nka, what do you see
<dash> crdlb: yeah, uh, I had radeonfb loaded at boot
<casdio> i'll see KlrSpz
<dash> crdlb: still no fb* devices
<sulle> Yes but i plugged out the other one. Creationist and that is not a DVD burner.
<hasanibrahim> mouse, wait please
<vv> Happy NY people !!!
<crdlb> dash: it doesn't work with fglrx
<simmerz> is there an easy way to increase the throughput on a 100Mbps network of an NFS connection?
<dash> crdlb: Huh. didn't think about that
<sobersabre> dash: have you seen what I've written ?
<dash> sobersabre: Yeah --
<Miroslav> ChrisULM, I have vista, just have to add ubuntu ... I heard there ware some problems with NTFS on vista...
<sobersabre> well use it.
<dash> sobersabre: and after 'modprobe vga16fb' I do now see an fb0 device
<dash> thanks
<sulle> Creationist: no sh!t Creationist its pluggged in but its not that one i have tried to burn with.
<ikonia> Miroslav: ntfs is native to vista
<crdlb> c0nka: he meant Section "Device"
<sobersabre> dash: the framebuffer not always works without a reboot.
<ChrisULM> Miroslav, i have a duel boot with vista and ubuntu on two machines. no problems here
<rkj> ikonia: do you know what command I would need to put in my .emacs file to specify the default font?
<dash> sobersabre: well, at least I know that i'm on the right track :)
<Creationist> sulle: Yeah, that was my suggestion.  Try disconnecting the other one.
<ChrisULM> grub should pick it up
<ikonia> rkj: no
<nickrud> crdlb, thanks, did I say driver? Sorry c0nka
<dash> rkj: I can give my my config line, but you're probably better off using the customize interface
<c0nka> i see section "inputdevice" 4 times, section "device" , section "screen" , section "serverlayout" ,
<ChrisULM> Miroslav, you have experience with duel boots with ubuntu and xp?
<Miroslav> ikonia, i know, but I read that vista haf a bit different kind ntfs .. but if it works great ... :)
<nickrud> c0nka, ah, device yes that's what we want. Sorry
<Miroslav> ChrisULM, with XP yes ... it worked very nice
<ikonia> Miroslav: it woks
<ikonia> works
<rkj> dash: so - does the customize interface go write a .emacs file?
<ChrisULM> Miroslav, should be the same then
<c0nka> nickrud: lol. npmate
<dash> rkj: yep.
<ChrisULM> good luck
<Luke> is xsane segfaulting for people?
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, back to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50145/ . You need to add the HorizSync and VertRefresh  lines in that section
<rkj> dash thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Miroslav> ikonia: good :)
<c0nka> ok
<Chinaski1> hello
<Miroslav> ChrisULM, thanks, I am sure it will work :)
<nickrud> c0nka, I got those values from http://support.packardbell.com/fr/item/index.php?i=spec_a520 , so they are right for the monitor you told me you have
<c0nka> nickrud: ok shall i delete option on there
<johnficca> sobersabre: they are script to get my wireless card working
<flithm> hey everyone... is there a way to get a list of packages I've manually installed?
<Chinaski1> is it possible in nautilus to enter a webpage link and navigate  the page in the same window?(like kde and konqueror?)
<rencore_> how can i avoid seeing things that go outside the document size in inkscape
<johnficca> sobersabre: I'm just tried of running them after a reboot
<nickrud> c0nka, no, delete nothing. Add those two lines
<eugen_> hi
<luis_> hello everyone
<nickrud> c0nka, unless there are HorizSync and/or VertRefresh values already there. If so, change them to the ones I gave you.
<luis_> does anyone know if utorrent is available for ubuntu?
<johnficca> sobersabre: if you would like to see what the script read I have a post on ubuntuforums
<hasanibrahim> mouse,
<hasanibrahim> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2033/screenshotpz1.png
<c0nka> nickrud: noits not on there and do i have to add brackets
<jgoo> Creationist: is there any way to change how Ubuntu uses the USB connection to the camera?
<hasanibrahim> mouse, can you look pls
<Creationist> Shoot, I found the solution for sulle but he left lol
<Creationist> jgoo: Not that I'm aware of.
<luis_> does anyone know if utorrent is available for ubuntu?
<c0nka> nickrud: noits not on there and do i have to add brackets
<Creationist> jgoo: Do you happen to have a multimedia card reader for your computer?
<nickrud> c0nka, do not change anything that is already in that section. Leave it exactly as it is. Only add those two lines.
<DrKeith> if I have a game that I got for windows but it has OpenGL and is capable of running on Linux, do I have to get a special Linux install CD, or can I use the same disk?
<Creationist> luis_: No, it isn't.  But look into KTorrent.  It's very powerful with a similar interface as uTorrent.
<luis_> thanks creationist
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, can you look this please http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2033/screenshotpz1.png
<Creationist> DrKeith: Depends on the game.  Sometimes the developers put the Linux install right on that disc, other times you need to download it from their site.
<casdio> it's working now KlrSpz, thanks
<T1m0thy> What options for fsck should I use? I have a LiveCD here and I need to check for and fix errors on /dev/sda1.
<c0nka> nickrud: ok done
<DrKeith> would you happen to know about Tribes2?
<TwoD_> Can I add logs to monitor in the System logger?
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: Yeah... you haven't installed an operating system for that virtual machine.
<luis_> creationist, do you know if Ktorrent comes in the "add/remove apps" thing in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> c0nka, ok, press control X , and say yes when it asks on the white line about saving
<jgoo> Creationist: I don't have a media card reader - but... I could put this media card into another device, such as a pocket pc .... worth trying?
<graelin> Can anyone help me with burning an iso image? Just did this the other night, but getting stupid wrong media/unsupported error now
<glontu> help ! anyone know how to get this thing to detect my ethernet card ? during the install process it did find my network card ... now it dosn't find it ... i i only see a modem ( i have no modem in my computer ) can anyone help me get my ethernet card working ?
<luis_> aha, it does
<c0nka> ok
<c0nka> nickrud: ok done
<Creationist> jgoo: Never hurts to try it elsewhere.
<hasanibrahim> Creationist,  what can i do at this time ?
<Karyom> hi
<Creationist> luis_: It's often easier to answer your own question ;)
<luis_> Yeah, sorry
<Creationist> hasanibrahim: Mount the Windows XP cd and start it again.
<c0nka> nickrud: ok done shall i reboot
<nickrud> c0nka, ok. now type exit. It should take you to the graphical login screen, after a bunch of text flies by
<luis_> It's just that I'm doing so many things
<luis_> lol
<brophat> is ubuntu ready to work out of the box for making a file be an encrypted file system using cryptoloop as discussed in the Cryptoloop HOWTO ??
<hasanibrahim> Creationist, i see, thank you.
<jpeach> Does anyone know the channel for the PAM or Thinkfinger or nm-applet?
<graelin> growisofs -Z /dev/hdb=americafreedomtofascism.iso results in Executing 'builtin_dd if=americafreedomtofascism.iso of=/dev/hdb obs=32k seek=0'
<graelin> /dev/hdb: engaging DVD-R DAO upon user request...
<graelin> :-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=2h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h]: Wrong medium type
<graelin> /dev/hdb: reserving 2285750 blocks
<graelin> /dev/hdb: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1352KBps.
<graelin> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=2h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h]: Wrong medium type
<graelin> :-( media is not formatted or unsupported.
<graelin> :-( write failed: Wrong medium type
<brophat> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Cryptoloop-HOWTO/
<Creationist> !pastebin | graelin
<ubotu> graelin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<T1m0thy> What options for fsck should I use? I have a LiveCD here and I need to check for and fix errors on /dev/sda1.
<c0nka> nickrud: nope the text flies by but the screen is black
<brophat> because it just isn't workin for me
<Creationist> graelin: That means you're not using the right kind of recordable discs.
<Creationist> Freedom to Fascism? lol
<qwaz> i know this sounds stupid, but if my monitor is hi-def why do full screen movies look like crap?
<graelin> one would think... but its the same media from the same batch I used last night
<c0nka> nickrud: nope the text flies by but the screen is black
<Creationist> qwaz: Are they High-Def movies?
<nickrud> c0nka, saw that. Thinking
<ChrisULM> qwaz, cause they are lower quality movies?
<glontu> :( this is not 'linux for human beeings' ... it sucks ... i never had a problem like this with debian fedora or windows ... verry dissapointing :(
<Karyom> cause the movie are crappy codec
<qwaz> Creationist: just standard DVDs...which look great on TV
<Creationist> glontu: Debian, Fedora and Windows are all still available.  Go for it :P
<Dr_willis> glontu,  demand a refund!
<ChrisULM> glontu, this is not a complain your ass off channel
<Dr_willis> I totally missed the problem.
<glontu> nice attitude ChrisULM :)
<T1m0thy> What options for fsck should I use? I have a LiveCD here and I need to check for and fix errors on /dev/sda1.
<ChrisULM> lol, if debian picked up your ethernet card, ubuntu will
<nickrud> c0nka, press control-alt-f2, and login.   Do you have a usb stick?
<qwaz> I'm downloading elephants dream to see if  it looks decent
<Creationist> glontu: This isn't the "I Didn't RTFM" channel... toodles :P
<glontu> well it dosn't ... it seeed a modem :))
<c0nka> nickrud, yes do
<glontu> i haven't had a modem for years :)
<Dr_willis> 'modem' ? i rember those - when i had my C64
<glontu> during the install process it did find my network card
<nickrud> c0nka, did you log in?
<c0nka> nickrud, yes do
<glontu> but i had to install it with network unplugged
<c0nka> nickrud, no nothing happened
<ChrisULM> www.ubuntuforums.org
<brophat> anyone get encrypted file/filesystem working; either by using internals directly or by using some third party program?
<ChrisULM> search for your network card
<glontu> now it dosn't see any network cad ... but it does see a modem ... excellent ... and entirely ussefull :)
<nickrud> c0nka, nothing happened? You will see Login:  on the screen.
<qwaz> Creationist: if I put a DVD in, and watch it full screen it looks like some crappy divx or something
<craig54321> hey all
<c0nka> nickrud, no still black screen
<ChrisULM> glontu, open terminal and type "ifconfig"
<Creationist> qwaz: Do you have the proper video drivers installed?
<ChrisULM> ethX listed?
<qwaz> Creationist: yes
<Dr_willis> I totally missed glontu's actual problem, so now its somthing to do with a network card.. wirless? wired? Magical?
<ChrisULM> magical......
<craig54321> i just switched to ubuntu today, and I am in need of a bit of help.
<ChrisULM> craig, just ask
<nickrud> c0nka, then something is very strange. I had you boot in recovery mode because the terminals work in that mode, even if the graphical stuff doesn't.
<glontu> ChrisULM: it dosn't show it with ifconfig and i don't see it in the 'device manager' or with lspci
<Creationist> qwaz: Hmm... I have a standard monitor and my movies are perfectly clear on it.  Can you take a screenshot?
<PriceChild> glontu, well then the hardware doesn't exist/is broken.
<glontu> but i was able to use it 30 minutes ago on the live cd
<qwaz> Creationist: sure, one sec man
<c0nka> nickrud: ?¿ :/
<Creationist> !ask | craig54321
<ubotu> craig54321: Don't ask to ask a question, ask the question --On One Line -- that you need answered, and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tom1979> can somebody help set my wifi up please?!
<PriceChild> glontu, did you boot into windows inbetween the live cd and now?
<glontu> no ... it's an empty hard drive ... the only SO is ubuntu
<ChrisULM> glontu, wireless, wired or what?
<T1m0thy> What options for fsck should I use? I have a LiveCD here and I need to check for and fix errors on /dev/sda1.
<glontu> ethernet ... realtek
<craig54321> well, we have a wireless network thats wpa protected, i have a linksys card in my computer, but ubuntu is not recognizing it
<nickrud> c0nka, possibly you should try another linux distro. Some distros simply aren't set up to recognize certain hardware properly, where another will recognize it.
<PriceChild> glontu, if it doesn't appear in lsusb or lspci, then it doesn't exist.
<glontu> wired
<PriceChild> glontu, nevermind being detected properly/working.
<Dr_willis> Thats weird that lspci isent seeing it..
<Creationist> glontu: Yeah, my ex's wifi worked perfectly from the LiveCD but took hours of Google and tweaking to get it to work after installing.... weird, huh?
<justin__> hey how to i play mp3's???
<c0nka> nickrud: what do you suggest
<Dr_willis> !mp3 | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Creationist> !wireless | craig54321
<ubotu> craig54321: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> c0nka, I'd try suse first
<glontu> Creationist: well that's not cool
<Creationist> glontu: That's what I thought.  It should be the other way around if anything.
<c0nka> nickrud: do you need a dvd disk
<c0nka> nickrud: or cd
<qwaz> Creationist: http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjn1.png
<T1m0thy> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_willis> I think the live-desktop cd - has more 'agressive' auto configuration/loading of modules.
<nickrud> c0nka, cd is available
<c0nka> ok
<c0nka> nickrud: whats the site
<Creationist> qwaz: Have  you tried using a different video player?  Or checking the VLC settings for playback?
<nickrud> c0nka, http://en.opensuse.org/Released_Version
<vile_maxim> Anyway to do USB printing on a guest OS in xen?
<toni_> hi guys
<s[VV]itch> helo
<graabein> is /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d only for laptops?
<c0nka> nickrud: what if that dont work
<qwaz> Creationist: yes it looks like that in all players...
<ifireball> ompaul: here?
<toni_> i am on laptop with gutsy, but cannot set dma for my harddisk because ubuntu call him /dev/sda even if it is a sata....si it normal?
<nickrud> c0nka, Try another.
<toni_> graabein, no you can also suspend desktop if you need
<sobersabre> toni_:  it is normal.
<c0nka> nickrud: what if that dont work
<c0nka> nickrud: whats better kde or gnome
<ChrisULM> thats up to the individual
<sobersabre> you cannot set dma it is not normal.
<s[VV]itch> i like gnome
<graabein> toni_, ok i think i loose network connection when the screensaver kicks in but i'm not sure
<ChrisULM> <-- gnome
<Jukes> Hi guys and girls is anyone here hot on GNOME?
<toni_> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device , this is what i get :)
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: I sometimes like beer.
<sobersabre> belgian, barbar.
<c0nka> can you change from kde to gnome or gnome to kde
<ChrisULM> yup
<nickrud> c0nka, I've always used gnome, I'm just set in my ways. Try both
<toni_> graabein, it sounds strange
<sobersabre> Jukes: what do you need ?
<s[VV]itch> <sobersabre>
<s[VV]itch> :)
<rexy> c0nka: yeah you can select what type you want in gdm or kdm
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: why have you put me inside < > ?
<graabein> toni_, i need something to reconnect me without having to restart cause logout-login don't solve it
<toni_> graabein, reconnect with?
<sobersabre> graabein: what is a problem you're having ?
<s[VV]itch> kozz i dont'n understand inglish
<toni_> graabein,  disable screensaver. :)
<c0nka> which 1 shall i choose 32 bit , 64 bit or power pc
<c0nka> ?¿
<unravel> s[VV]itch: which language do you understand?
<sobersabre> toni_: what language do you understand ?
<sobersabre> sorry s[VV]itch
<toni_> sobersabre,  italian spanish english and arab :)
<s[VV]itch> Romanian Russian
<sobersabre> :)
<graabein> toni_, lol i've done that. i mean reconnect to wireless/internet when i loose connection
<sobersabre> toni_: kullo quaiss ? :)
<c0nka> ?/?
<Jukes> sobersabre: I've had a look through the reference material but I need someone to explain a few things about GNOME to me, particularly what we as an end user see's of GNOME
<unravel> c0nka: i'd go with 32bit unless you have a 64 bit box and need support for 4+GB Ram...  ppc if you have a ppc. if you have to ask, you probably dont have a ppc3
<graabein> toni_, i found something on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567895
<toni_> sobersabre, na'm :)
<c0nka> unravel: i dont no what i have how do you find out
<sobersabre> :) tislam inte. min wenn ?
<toni_> graabein, let me read... on my laptop with screensaver it keep it open
<unravel> c0nka: are you using a pc? or a mac?
<toni_> sobersabre, min italia, inti?
<c0nka> pc
<HashBox> hey guys sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but can I somehow change my hostname depending on which network im connecting to?
<sobersabre> Jukes: i don't understand your question.
<c0nka> unravel: pc
<graabein> c0nka, you've probably have gnome if you've got standard ubuntu
<unravel> c0nka: and yer in... windows right now?
<sobersabre> shuftaq min italia, ana min israel.
<c0nka> yeah
<th0r> HashBox you can change the hostname easily enough...but I don't think you can link it to a specific network
<c0nka> unravel: yeah
<HashBox> th0r: true, maybe I can make a script to do it somehow :P oh well thanks :)
<unravel> c0nka: you can Start Menu > Control Panel > System  ...   the screen will give you info about processor and RAM, IIRC... But really, go with 32bit
<sobersabre> ....long silence....
<ChrisULM> 32bit ftw
<toni_> sobersabre, great :)  ana adrusu fil madrasati al arab :)
<unravel> c0nka: 32 bit will be easier, and really, if you dont need support for huge amounts of RAM, it's your best bet
<sobersabre> ah, ana ... adrusu fil bazar al arab
<c0nka> unravel: it says amd athlon 64 processor 3200+
<sobersabre> :)
<toni_> :)
<sobersabre> gadesh bandora ? :)
<unravel> it can, from what i understand, be a pain to get flash/java/stuff working under 64 bit, especially for new users.
<unravel> and 32 bit will run fine on your box
<toni_> bandora?
<jatt> no
<sobersabre> bandora = tomatoes.
<sobersabre> quanto costi pomodorri ?
<T1m0thy> I am running the LiveCD and need to know the command and options to run a fsck on /dev/sda1 and fix errors.
<s[VV]itch> where i ken search a ubuntu suport chat in Romanian or Russian ????
<toni_> sobersabre, lol... 1,80 euro
<jatt> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<s[VV]itch> THX
<Sepehr> hi guys, i want to get multiple files with wget, but i want to set a size limit, i.e if any of files is larger than 2MB don't download it, how can i do this?
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: are you from moldova ?
<c0nka> unravel: and should the live cd work
<jatt> you are welcome
<s[VV]itch> es
<sobersabre> who else knows romanian+russian ? :)
<white_eagle> any download managers for ubuntu?
<sobersabre> bratishko, dui na #ubuntu-ru
<jatt> white_eagle: wget
<s[VV]itch> da ia ponel uje
<white_eagle> thanks
<white_eagle> jatt
<c0nka> unravel: and should the live cd work
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: maladez :)
<s[VV]itch> a ti otkuda ???
<sobersabre> chitai vyshe perepisku s toni_
<sobersabre> na arabskom
<unravel> c0nka: have you tried it yet?  if not, it should. SOME people do have problems with it but most can use it fine
<Sepehr> anyone?!
<T1m0thy> I am running the LiveCD and need to know the command and options to run a fsck on /dev/sda1 and fix errors.
<toni_> i go for dinner
<toni_> bye all
<graabein> bye toni_
<sean> what do I need to install to have Lsongs play mp3s?
<c0nka> unravel: ok i gaurantee it will be me having problems with it
<c0nka> Laughing Out Loud
<sobersabre> Jukes: I don't understand by "I want to change the way . . ."
<Assid> heya
<graabein> hey
<sobersabre> toni_: maa'sallam
<unravel> c0nka: think positive :P
<sobersabre> Jukes: can you be _specific_ ?
<c0nka> unravel: ok :P
<sobersabre> what do you want to change ?!
<T1m0thy> I am running the LiveCD and need to know the command and options to run a fsck on /dev/sda1 and fix errors.
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: iz izraila.
<toni_> sobersabre, ma'sallam
<sean> what do I need to install to have Lsongs play mp3s?
<ryan> Any recommendations for video editing software?
<unravel> T1m0thy: honestly i'm not sure,  but i'd try mounting the drive read only fsck /dev/sda1 or whatever.  man fsck or fsck --help will probably be more helpful than i am :T
<Jukes> I've seen themes that change the colour and size of the bars at the top and bottom of the screen, the icons etc. But I want to rip the bars out and make them into something else instead, and make things transparent and redesign menus
<craig54321> I visited the link you guys provided, and i though i followed the directions, nothing worked, is there an easy way to get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card?
<Assid> err.. the release has some issues
<T1m0thy> unravel: Yeah, I did man fsck I just don't want to pick the wrong things.
<graabein> Jukes, right click panel (menu bars) to set size and transparency etc
<sobersabre> toni_: multo grazie :) bon apetitto
<Assid> for example when you enable ntfs support for read/write, you gotta copy the hal files over t another location and then it starts working
<hey-hey> could someone help me with xubuntu mine wont startup
<Assid> can someone please mark that part of the update
<hey-hey> *boot
<unravel> T1m0thy: okay, i will take a peek and see if i can come up with a useful answer :P
<sobersabre> Jukes: can you write what you want from GNOME ?
<Jukes> I want to build my own GUI, is it possible to use GNOME to do that or would I have to get to work making something similar to GNOME to do it
<white_eagle> can ubuntu be ran on an EEE pc?
<unravel> Assid: which release?
<Assid> unravel:  latest
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: Yes.
<white_eagle> with compiz
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  yes. i saw an artical on that the other day
<Assid> i tried it on my sisters' laptop
<sobersabre> Jukes: do you mean you want to change colors, fonts, icons etc. ?
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  compiz? get real... :)
<unravel> Assid: hare you talking hardy? or gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: Yes. Compiz
<Assid> gutsy
<Jukes> I'm not talking about changing the colours of windows and such, I want to take the whole thing to bits and rebuild it how I want it
<sean> what do I need to install to have Lsongs play mp3s?
<white_eagle> oh, I should def. get an EEE
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/28/tips-on-installing-ubuntu-710-to-the-eeepc/
<white_eagle> then
<sobersabre> Jukes: do you know how gnome is built ?
<unravel> Assid: you may want to report it as a bug on launchpad, if you ran into that
<white_eagle> why do Linus hate GNOME?
<unravel> but you're the first i've heard of having that issue
<Assid> its reported.. no one did a thing
<unravel> brb
<Kremlin[NA]> Can someone explain to me how I install java on ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: I want one so badly, too
<sobersabre> Jukes: I mean the framewords and libraries GNOME uses ?
<Jukes> partly, I want to change some of the hotkeys as well but more over I want to get rid of the bars at the top and bottom of the screen and replace them with something else
<Assid> white_eagle: the older release was umm.. bloated
<sean> what do I need to install to have Lsongs play mp3s?
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  eeeXubuntu is a custom version of the Xubuntu 7.10 Live CD   - ubvuntu specific disrto for the EEE :)
<hey-hey> can soemone tell me why ubuntu hangs on boot?
<Assid> atleast thats what i read
<sulle> Why r my xorg Fked up time after time. and now i cant get it fixed. =(
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<Assid> hey-hey:  wait for 5 mins and see if it boots
<white_eagle> Dr_willis: nah, I want gnome
<navreet> anyone know how I can play flac files in xmms?
<sobersabre> Kremlin[NA]: you have 2 ways: simple download and install where you want, and then define the JAVA_HOME, JRE_HOME and PATH.
<Assid> i think you have some other issue
<Jukes> I read the reference material, but like I said I need someone to run through it with me I didnt understand it all
<sulle> I cant fix my resulution in "System".....
<sobersabre> or Debian way.
<Shel> anyone else having problems with gutsy power management? I can't get suspend or hibernate to work... thanks!
<Assid> known bug, but i dont see why they didnt roll it out in an update
<sobersabre> Jukes: I think you should not be in a hurry.
<hey-hey> k ill try for 5 mins then if no luck ill come back
<sobersabre> there's a lot of technologies involved.
<white_eagle> isn't just the size of the EEE just super cool?
<graabein> navreet, have you googled xmms+flac? maybe you need a plugin/extra package for xmms? i don't know
<larson9999> i must be the only one who doesn't use suspend or hibernate
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  then apt-get install it...
<navreet> graabein, i found a package for xmms2...
<white_eagle> :)))
<BernardB> What's the standard font of Ubuntu Gutsy?
<HeXiLeD> if i just want to install kde without the full kde packages ; what is the package name ? kde-core ? kde-something else?
<sean> does anyone know what I need to install to have Lsongs play mp3s?
<crimsun> navreet: you'd need to grab an xmms-flac package prior to gutsy.
<navreet> graabein, i think there is supposed to be a xmms-flac package
<white_eagle> larson9999, you aren't the only one
<Jukes> lol I want to do this properly so I'm trying to understand what's doing what, not go rushing into it
<sulle> Annyone know why my resolution gets "fukced" after sometime?. And now i cant get it back. Is there annyone that can configure my xorg file for me ?.
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: Ok thanks Ill try just download and install.. which version? RPM or norma?
<crimsun> navreet: it was disabled in the flac source package so that we could demote xmms to universe.
<navreet> crimsun, how come it isn't in the current distribution?
<astro76> !language | sulle
<ubotu> sulle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sobersabre> Jukes: and you should look at GNOME. gnome architecture, from project documentation.
<navreet> crimsun, hmm
<sobersabre> Kremlin[NA]: no, not the RPM, the .bin package.
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611422
<sulle> So sorry about my language people.
<sobersabre> you chmod it and run it ./<name>.bin
<rencore_> PriceChild, i have a usb mouse for my laptop and whenever it gets unplugged and then plugged back in ubuntu can never seem to notice its their
<sobersabre> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<sean> what do I need to install to have "Lsongs" play mp3s?
<simmerz> what would cause a read from an nfs server to be ridiculously slow?
<sobersabre> Kremlin[NA]: the second way is:
<qwaz> should hi-def videos have deinterlaced checked?
<sobersabre> !java Kremlin[NA]
<PriceChild> rencore_, choose a different usb port and plug it in there
<sobersabre> Kremlin[NA]: type !java
<Odd-rationale> sean: Have you tried other media players?
<sulle> Annyone know why my resolution gets "messed up" after sometime?. And now i cant get it back. Is there annyone that can configure my xorg file for me ?.
<Jukes> gnome architecture? is that on the development site?
<Kremlin[NA]> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<PriceChild> rencore_, i have that problem with windows
<sean> what other sould I try?
<rencore_> PriceChild, still no luck :\
<HeXiLeD> does anyone around here knows ?
<PriceChild> rencore_, does it show in lsusb?
<Odd-rationale> sean: Have you tried mplayer and/or vlc?
<sean> mp3's work in songbird
<rencore_> PriceChild, nope
<Lagginator> Is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors a list of mirrors that I can put in sources.lst for apt-get?
<white_eagle> ahhh, I want an EEE :(((
<white_eagle> I'll carry it everywhere
<Odd-rationale> sean: Also did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras from the !Multiverse repos?
<sobersabre> Jukes: are you reading this one: http://library.gnome.org/devel/platform-overview/unstable/
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,  egads.. that eeexubuntu page says compiz CAN work with the eee
<sobersabre> ?
<white_eagle> Dr_willis  I saw that
<Dr_willis> white_eagle,   I dident think it had that much power...
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: thanks I just installed via the package manager.. Ill see if it works in a minute
<sobersabre> it works.\
<sean> Odd-rationale: thanks ill give it a try
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: haha great :)
<x-X-x> why cant i play enemy territory and listen to music in the backround at the same time ???
<Kremlin[NA]> Fantastic support here
<sobersabre> x-X-x: what is the problem with this ?
<sobersabre> do you have a custom .asoundrc already ?
<s[VV]itch> sobersabre,  mersi am gasit shi RO ...
<sukru> french ?
<hey-hey> what are the minimum requirements for xubuntu 7.10?
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: ia ne rublu po romanesti
<x-X-x> it doesnt work whenever i play an mp3 or any music file i cant listen to enemy territory
<sirAndrew> hello, can someone help me figure out how can i see flash objects in mozilla? i downloaded and install the plugins required, but some flash objects just won`t open
<ActySofts> hey-hey: www.xubuntu.org
<ActySofts> Hello everyone
<s[VV]itch> sobersabre,  karo4e nashol i ruminskii vsio tip-top
<s[VV]itch> sobersabre, a ti otkuda stoliko iazikov shraish ???
<sobersabre> s[VV]itch: ia znaju tol'ko: che fache ? bune!
<rencore_> PriceChild, is there a way i can make it search for the mouse
<ulsiruf> hi. how can i search from the cli in all files of the current dir for a regex?
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<sobersabre> ulsiruf: yes. you can.
<white_eagle> ah I will spend the whole new year eve in this channel
<sobersabre> if you know how.
<ulsiruf> sobersabre: great. how?
<sobersabre> man find
<sobersabre> man locate
<sobersabre> man slocate
<sobersabre> !find
<ulsiruf> sobersabre: not in the file name, but in the contents
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sobersabre> ulsiruf: I understand.
<Dr_willis> grep is used for searhing file contents.
<sobersabre> man find.
<ActySofts> !enter > sobersabre
<Dr_willis> well text file contents :)
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: Iits installed now.. do you by any chance know how I can run a jnlp file now?Itried double clicking but this opens the control panel
<ikonia> Dr_willis: grep will search whatever you pipe into it
<qwaz> why is this channel turning into "man <package>"
<ActySofts> no idea :)
<ikonia> qwaz: it's not
<x3roconf> small 'find' tutorial http://www.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/FindCmd.htm
<qwaz> ulsiruf is asking a very specific question about finding regex and his response was "man find"
<astro76> qwaz, one person does not a channel make
<sobersabre> I don't know what is jnlp.
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  can it tell if a picutre us porn? if i search for 'xxx' ? :)
<ikonia> Dr_willis: metainfo,.....maybe.
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: .jnlp - some java file
<ActySofts> sirAndrew: the flash plug-in installation is broken, try installing Gnash
<qwaz> astro76: you're right...im jumping the gun and making a generalization...sorry
<x-X-x> sobersabre what do i enter in terminal to install .asoundrc ?
<ikonia> qwaz: that was just ignorance by 1 yser
<ikonia> user
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  saw a neat tool once that  could sort of look at pictures and sort them based on well magic i guess. :)  people in one, landscapes in another.
<astro76> ulsiruf, grep pattern ./*
<sobersabre> x-X-x: .asoundrc is ALSA user configuration.
<sobersabre> it is kept in ~/.asoundrc
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<sobersabre> I mean the location, it is a file. you need to refer to ALSA docs on how to prepare what you need.
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: I got it .. googled and came up this this: right-click , run with custom command : javaws
<|Quest|> need help pretty badly... any nice guy. who can guide me to run me pci alpha tv tuner. ?
<x-X-x> sobersabre then how do i play two audio streams at the same time ?
<Kremlin[NA]> sobersabre: Thanks for your great help
<ulsiruf> astro76: thanks!
<ActySofts> x-X-x: ESD?
<sobersabre> x-X-x: what player are you using ?
<hey-hey> now it hangs at the startup progress bar
<hey-hey> at about 80%
<sobersabre> ActySofts: come on, there's jackd around.
<sirAndrew> ActySofts, i think i installed both :-|
<ActySofts> x-X-x: you could set one to oss, other to alsa  & install alsa-oss
<x-X-x> if i play something with vlc i cant play soemthing with xine media player at the same time or if i play something in a media player i cant listen to enemy territory at the same time
<sobersabre> x-X-x: don't do this :)
<ActySofts> sirAndrew: uninstall the ordinary one, as 2 plug-ins of the same type will generate conflicts
<jeezers> hey, can someone give me a list of packages i cud install to spice up my ubuntu? am kinda new to this. . .
<sirAndrew> ok let me check
<sobersabre> x-X-x: does enemy territory use ALSA device or /dev/pcm ?
<ActySofts> sobersabre: ESD is installed by def & it works for me
<Joelito> hi all, what's the name of the default image-viewer in ubuntu?
<x-X-x> how do i check  sobersabre ?
<sobersabre> ActySofts: it gives a hell of latency.
<sobersabre> and it's dead.
<sobersabre> :)
<hey-hey> could someone tell me why mu box hangs on booting?
<hey-hey> *my
<jeezers> hey, can someone give me a list of packages i cud install to spice up my ubuntu? am kinda new to this. . . someone??
<sobersabre> hey-hey: are you sure it hangs ?
<ActySofts> I doubt x-X-x needs to the nanosecond latency
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<Lagginator> Where can I find a list of apt-get servers?
<hey-hey> sobersabre: its been at 80% on the startup progress bar for ages
<white_eagle> just heard that netscape will be abandoned :(((((((
<sobersabre> hey-hey: try diabling the graphical screen, on boot, choose the line and press 'e'
<astro76> jeezers, that's a pretty unspecific request... you have something in mind?
<Flare183> !offtopic
<VSpike> hey-hey: have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sobersabre> then remove the splash/usplash stuff, and add verbose=1
<sobersabre> ( I think )
<jake4d1> Can someone help me get my floppy drive to work with ubuntu?
<ActySofts> jeezers: amarok, thunderbird, xchat, k3b, last.fm, audacity, wine, kleansweep
<sobersabre> or debug=1
<jeezers> well, not really. . . i'll be installing amarok
<sobersabre> I don't remember, hey-hey
<jeezers> aoart from that, i dont know
<jeezers> cool, will get them!
<ActySofts> sobersabre: know how to help me with banshee?
<Flare183> jake4d1: open a termnial and type in pmount /dev/fd0
<VSpike> jeezers, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<sobersabre> what is banshee ?
<tom1979> can somebody help me fix my wifi please?
<Flare183> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jeezers> thanks!
<Flare183> np
<astro76> jeezers, you could browse arround in Applications > add/remove programs
<ActySofts> sobersabre: an audio player, but nevermind then :P
<T1m0thy> I am running the LiveCD and need to know the command and options to run a fsck on /dev/sda1 and fix errors.
<sobersabre> I have had a graphic card with this string.
<Joelito> what's the name of the default image viewer in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> voodoo banshee.
<sobersabre> :)
<jake4d1> flare183: I'll try that
<Flare183> jake4d1: ok
<ActySofts> Flare183: you could add something like this after the command: > *user* OR | *user*
<sobersabre> ActySofts: what is the problem with banshee player ?
<ActySofts> it doesn't play anything
<Flare183> ActySofts: I know
<sobersabre> ActySofts: when you run it in terminal, do you have any errors ?
<ActySofts> but amarok works fine, as everything else
<Flare183> tom1979: brand name?
<ActySofts> let's see
<tom1979> Flare183 its atheros
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  if its not mounted ' sudo fsck /dev/sda1'
<x-X-x> sobersabre does that mean that alsa does not supports multiple audio streams ???
<sobersabre> ActySofts: does the player have configuration window ?
<sobersabre> x-X-x: no.
<sobersabre> the oposite.
<VSpike> T1m0thy, sudo fsck -r /dev/sda1
<ActySofts> sobersabre: no errors, and yes
<Joelito> anyone?
<x-X-x> i have a built in soundcard on my inspiron 6400/e1505
<sobersabre> but with .asoundrc you can make program think you have 2 cards. one for game, one for player.
<Flare183> Joelito: I'm thinking
<tom1979> Flare183 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<hey-hey> how do i go from the command line to the gui?
<Karyom> Has Someone tried to run Apple Prorramms on Linux with MAC-on-Linux
<T1m0thy> Thank you Dr_willis and VSpike.
<jake4d1> flare183: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device.
<trakinas> hello! Im having troubles with the flashpluing on my gutsy amd 64
<ActySofts> sobersabre, and there's nothing in there about playback :(
<sobersabre> ActySofts: you run the program via terminal, and you're opening a file, and trying to play ?
<trakinas> After installing and going to about:plugnis nothing is shown.
<ActySofts> sobersabre: yes, I get only debug output, lemme paste it
<nothing0> So Im setting up ubuntu on my laptop and cant get my linksys wireless card to work....the hardware profile shows it as "Airgo Networks Inc AGN300 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card" and not as the linksys it should...when I goto network settings there is only modem and wired connection listed....anyone have any insight?
<Flare183> jake4d1: well look in the /dev folder and you can probaly find it yourself since i can't look directly at your machine
<sobersabre> ActySofts: paste it into some pastebin.
<x-X-x> wheres .asoundrc live ?
<Flare183> Joelito: it's name has the word eyes in it
<hey-hey> sobersabre: i have got it booting to the command line ...
<Flare183> Joelito: it's been awhile since i have used gnome, right now I'm using kde
<sobersabre> x-X-x: you create it in your home dire.
<hey-hey> how do i get it to load the gui?
<Flare183> hey-hey: gdm
<sobersabre> hey-hey: it will load the gui, but you need to ask the kernel to be verbose.
<Karyom> Hello, Has Someone tried to run Apple Programms on Linux with the Programm MAC-on-Linux??!
<Joelito> eog?
<sobersabre> try both: verbose=1 debug=1
<sobersabre> ok ?
<Flare183> Joelito: yeap that's it
<sobersabre> in the end of the kernel= line.
<ActySofts> sobersabre: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50153/
<Flare183> !repeat | Karyom
<ubotu> Karyom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lagginator> Where can i find a list of mirrors what work with ubuntu?
<hey-hey> where is that line?
<jake4d1> flare183: I just input that command with afloppy disk inside it this time. It mounted, but past that it's worthless. I can't put my windows 2000 boot disk images on it and it claims that there's 3.5k free space on them.
<Flare183> Karyom: but yeah tried it didn't like it worked took forever
<T1m0thy> VSpike: How do I do a full fsck?
<Karyom> okay same as in wine :(
<jaggy> how can i make youtube work on the new ubuntu ??? :s it just won't work
<gotchait> hey guys...is there any brazilian here ?
<Flare183> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flare183> i think
<Flare183> !flash | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Karyom> is a virtual machine faster?
<ActySofts> jaggy: read the topic: Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see ? /msg ubotu flash -----> so install Gnash
<ikonia> !flassissues | jaggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flassissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> Karyom: yeah most likely
<VSpike> T1m0thy, that should be a full check
<gotchait> thanks....ubotu
<ikonia> !flashissues | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<T1m0thy> VSpike: It only takes like 1 second..
<jaggy> ok ty
<sobersabre> !asoundrc | sobersabre
<sobersabre> !alsa | sobersabre
<graabein> hi i have problems with entering root password when adding printer in xfce (xubuntu 7.10) and i know i have the right password
<VSpike> T1m0thy, it is ext2/3
<sobersabre> ActySofts: so, what's up ?
<VSpike> T1m0thy, if so, add -f option
<graabein> so i'm guessing there's some ownership on some system file maybe?
<x-X-x> sobersabre how do i create it ?
<T1m0thy> VSpike, thanks.
<ActySofts> sobersabre: did you see my paste?
<sobersabre> aye.
<ActySofts> then?
<ActySofts> any ideas with banshee?
<sobersabre> what is chosen for gstreamer-settings ?
<hey-hey> sobersabre: how do i add verbose?
<sobersabre> you press 'e'
<sobersabre> and then you can edit the line.
<ActySofts> sobersabre: ?
<sobersabre> after you've done, press enter, and to boot press 'b;
<hey-hey> when do i press e?
<sobersabre> ActySofts: I am thinking...
<nothing0> So Im setting up ubuntu on my laptop and cant get my linksys wireless card to work....the hardware profile shows it as "Airgo Networks Inc AGN300 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card" and not as the linksys it should...when I goto network settings there is only modem and wired connection listed....anyone have any insight?  PM me if u have an idea
<sobersabre> can you run gstreamer-properties ?
<wolferine> i want to switch my ubuntu bx to an XP one again, I have a HD for my main partition, but also, a 500GB of data, which is ext3, can I use a tool in linux to make the 500GB change to NTFS/FAT32 pre-install, or can I use a tool in windows to switch the partition type --- all without losing my data ?
<VSpike> T1m0thy, if you need to check the disk itself, you need to look into smartmontools or badblocks command
<ActySofts> sobersabre: yes
<hey-hey> sobersabre: what is the command to run the gui from the command prompt?
<graabein> i add a printer in xubuntu/xfce and get root password popup, but it keeps popping up and i've rechecked password several times
<sobersabre> and what are the chosen devices ?
<sobersabre> hey-hey: I don't understand your question ?
<ActySofts> output: esd, input: oss
<sobersabre> you have successfully booted, and you see the "login:" prompt ?
<VSpike> hey-hey, usually "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<sobersabre> ActySofts: don't you have ALSA ?!?!
<hey-hey> im at root@my-pc:# ... how do i get the windows like gui?
<ActySofts> I do
<VSpike> hey-hey, unless you are logged in as root, in which case, omit the "sudo"
<ActySofts> but I use OSS for input (with alsa-oss) because directly it doesn't work
<sobersabre> hey-hey: is this ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<T1m0thy> /dev/sda1: 195427/7045120 files (1.8% non-contiguous), 6784729/14080964 blocks <--- Does this mean my hard drive is fine if I get that at the end of a fsck?
<VSpike> hey-hey, if you just want to test the xserver and skip the login manager, you can also use "startx"
<sobersabre> ActySofts: forget about OSS!!!
<hey-hey> ubuntu
<sobersabre> stop using it!!!
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> ALSA is better.
<Anderson> Hello hello
<VSpike> sobersabre, tell that to the helix/realplayer folks
<ActySofts> ...I'm not using OSS, it's ALSA's OSS emulation (alsa-oss)
<Lagginator> Where can i find a list of mirrors for apt-get that work with ubuntu?
<sobersabre> VSpike: who the hell uses that junk ?
<tom1979> Flare183 can you help at all then? maybe later if your busy right now...
<sobersabre> helix/realplayer ?
<sobersabre> amarok is better.
<hey-hey> fatal error: no screens found
<Anderson> Anyone have experience getting touchscreen drivers to work on a Panasonic Toughbook Cf-18?
<Flare183> tom1979: oh sorry you were saying
<tom1979> Flare183 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<sobersabre> hey-hey: what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<Flare183> tom1979: oh one sec
<hey-hey> 7.10
<ActySofts> also, I don't see what you guys have with OSS
<VSpike> sobersabre, agreed, it's junk.  If you have a better way to access BBC radio programs i'd love to know, because that crapware doesn't work for me at all
 * Anderson expands his search
<Anderson> does anyone have any experience with touchscreens, besides end user?
<tom1979> Flare183 the terminal icon in the top right has no wifi options available to scan or connect... clean and updated gutsy install... ok when your ready ;)
<sobersabre> Anderson: this is a foreplay question.
<hey-hey> sobersabre:7.10
<sobersabre> what is the question ?
<Flare183> tom1979: first have you tried ndiswrapper?
<T1m0thy> /dev/sda1: 195427/7045120 files (1.8% non-contiguous), 6784729/14080964 blocks <--- Does this mean my hard drive is fine if I get that at the end of a fsck?
<ActySofts> sobersabre: http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html & http://4front-tech.com/hannublog/?p=5 shall get you briefed with OSS' history
<hey-hey> i tried to start xwindows and it came up with a fatal error :(
<Anderson> Is that a bad thing?
<sobersabre> hey-hey: have you installed nvidia or ati ?
<aurel_> 'soir
<Anderson> Um... I am having problems with my touchscreen and touchpad...
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<lammer> I just downloaded Ubunto from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ how can I install it ? It is a .iso file :)
<hey-hey> sobersabre: no
<tom1979> flare183: i had SCGUY try that erlier on today on the 64bit install, i need line by line help with it, this is a 32bit install as he couldnt complete it earlier...
<PriceChild> !install | lammer
<ubotu> lammer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sobersabre> hey-hey: have you ever got the system up with X working ?
<lammer> ok thanks
<Anderson> They are both behaving erratically, when I touch the screen, the pointer is liable to go anywhere, and the touchpad does a double-tap again likely to occur anywhere.
<VSpike> T1m0thy, it means the file system is find,. at least
<Anderson> I understand it is probably a driver issue
<sobersabre> ActySofts: I don't understand you.
<VSpike> T1m0thy, fine i mean
<tom1979> flare183: sorry i get confused easy with guides and how toos :(
<sobersabre> I am using ALSA
<sobersabre> ALSA can emulate OSS if you really want.
<|Quest|> !mavarick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mavarick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hey-hey> sobersabre: not on this box no
<sobersabre> hey-hey: ok
<ActySofts> I've told you 2 times that I'm using ALSA's emulation
<hey-hey> it just refuses to boot
<trakinas> thanks all! cheers
<T1m0thy> VSpike, thanks.
<Flare183> tom1979: ok i'm going to tell you "line by line" but first (because of the traffic) will you join #ubuntu-us-sc
<ActySofts> though I wish OSS was easy to install on ubuntu, at least mixing works on my card with it (unlike alsa)
<b4ckd00red> hi all
<tom1979> flare183: ok im there
<Flare183> tom1979: i know
<wolferine> i want to switch my ubuntu bx to an XP one again, I have a HD for my main partition, but also, a 500GB of data, which is ext3, can I use a tool in linux to make the 500GB change to NTFS/FAT32 pre-install, or can I use a tool in windows to switch the partition type --- all without losing my data ?
<Anderson> And I just got this error trying to install a generic driver
<robdig>  /join #ubuntu-ga
<ActySofts> anyway sobersabre, any more ideas with banshee?
<ActySofts> wlferine: no
<ActySofts> wolferine: ^
<hey-hey> sobersabre: is there any hope for my little box?
<Shreik> hey, i installed windows and i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to put it in the grub loader?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | Shreik
<ubotu> Shreik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shreik> i have grub installed
<Shreik> grub is working fine
<tremby> how do i go about requesting a package?
<alzamabar_> Hi, I've got an executable which I'd like to start as a service. How can I do?
<Shreik> i just need it to let me load windows
<ikonia> tremby: what do you want ?
<PriceChild> Shreik, i'll pastebin mine for you to use as an example
<Shreik> pricechild -- thanks
<ikonia> Shreik: you need to add the windows option to the menu.lst file in /boot
<tremby> ikonia: projectM. i haven't been able to compile it, due to my inexperience i expect.
<PriceChild> Shreik, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50159/
<ikonia> tremby: is there a deb package already or is that what you want to request.
<Shreik> ikonia but how do i know what to put for (hd#,#)?
<PriceChild> Shreik, add something like that into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> ahhh I see PriceChild has posted a help.
<PriceChild> Shreik, remember grub counts from 0, not 1
<ikonia> Shreik: if you read the grub howto that should give you a solid idea
<ikonia> !grub | Shreik
<ubotu> Shreik: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shreik> so ubuntu is 0 and windows is one
<alzamabar_> Hi, does anybody know a good software for service management?
<Anderson> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Shreik: no, that depends on your partition layout
<Shreik> so (hd0,1)?
<TwoD_> Shriek, if I'm not mistaken, first # is hdd num, second is partition num, starting at 0
<PriceChild> Shreik, pastebin fdisk -l, for us to see
<tremby> ikonia: i haven't been able to find a deb package. there really should be one -- in case you don't know, it's an absolutely brilliant audio visualiser, a port of milkdrop (which you may have seen in winamp) to openGL, LGPL'd. far better than any other visualisation i've seen on Linux
<x-X-x> whats the difference between src.tar.gz and tar.gz i use ubuntu
<x-X-x>  ?
<av_> does any body know of a good tool to clean temporary and unwanted files in linux akin to CCleaner for Windows
<sobersabre> ActySofts: thanks, interesting reading!!!!
<ikonia> x-X-x: the contents of the file ?
<x-X-x> whats the src then ?
<ikonia> av_: nothing that i'm aware of.
<ikonia> x-X-x: source
<x-X-x> kk
<Shreik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50160/
<ActySofts> sobersabre: no problem
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<PriceChild> Shreik, hd(0,1)
<av_> thanks ikonia
<sobersabre> ActySofts: have you tried to see if banshee is missing some library ?
<sobersabre> run:
<sobersabre> ldd /abolute/path/to/banshee/executable
<sobersabre> and see if you have some "not found" stuff.
<PriceChild> Shreik, is your windows in a different drive? as that means a little more magic
<ikonia> sobersabre: why would it be missing a library
<ActySofts> well, I installed it from "Add/Remove..." so I suspected it would be careful to install every dependency
<ikonia> sobersabre: it would not install if it was missing a dependency
<sobersabre> ikonia: I don't know.
<sobersabre> ikonia: there are misc. deps.
<PriceChild> Shreik, as in different drive to the drive grub is booted off
<sobersabre> there's "required"
<lolo> Hi anyone running Gutsy, can you tell me if your /lib/modules/"kernel name"/kernel/drivers/video/ has a folder of file named aty in there?
<ikonia> sobersabre: functionatliy = required
<sobersabre> and there's "optional", "recommended".
<nothing0> So Im setting up ubuntu on my laptop and cant get my linksys wireless card to work....the hardware profile shows it as "Airgo Networks Inc AGN300 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card" and not as the linksys it should...when I goto network settings there is only modem and wired connection listed....anyone have any insight?
<VSpike> sobersabre, interesting POV here http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html
<Shreik> i'm running windows on a second partition
<Shreik> not a second drive
<sobersabre> VSpike: I have just read it.
<ActySofts> VSpike, I told him 'bout that
<sobersabre> My thought is:
<ActySofts> there's also: http://4front-tech.com/hannublog/?p=5
<VSpike> sobersabre, ActySofts : ah soz missed that cos I was reading it :)
<Shreik> i'll reboot and see if it works now
<lolo> Hi anyone running Gutsy, can you tell me if your /lib/modules/"kernel name"/kernel/drivers/video/ has a folder of file named aty in there?
<sobersabre> the audio app developers are not ready from some perspective yo use linux as platform for their apps.
<sobersabre> I mean big vendors
<TwoD_> Hmm, I had a dhcp3-server up and running before since I used my comp as a gateway. I disabled it in the Services list, but something still tries to shut it down when I reboot/shutdown and fails because it isn't running
<sobersabre> like creamware, steinberg, apple propellerheads etc.
<sobersabre> digidesign etc.
<ActySofts> sobersabre: very big, I haven't even heard of them :P
<sobersabre> and maybe this article is a p.r. by OSS guys :)
<c0nka> have a guess what the livecd doesnt work
<carrja> You know, I always wanted to be famous, but I never thought it would happen. All that changed on Christmas, when a three-inch hair grew on my back. A true holiday miracle. Now the Christmas Hair and I are destined to be entombed in the Guinness Book of World Records.
<ikonia> !offtopic > carrja
<sobersabre> I mean, if a card vendor signs an NDA with 4front, there's no reason for disclosing the specs for the card to the ALSA guys,
<SirChasm> hey guys, I'm having problems with my KnetworkManager - the wireless network part of it stopped working. My BCM43xx driver is still active, according to restricted-manager, so the problem must be elsewhere
<carrja> ikonia, but it's a christmas miracle!!
<sobersabre> so, now there are some cards OSS works better with, and MOST cards that work with ALSA best.
<sobersabre> :)
<NemesisD> anyone use ddclient for dyndns? my config file for ddclient has always worked but for some reason it seems to have stopped updating on the dyndns site
<ActySofts> sobersabre: OSS includes some drivers in binary-only, but the other ones are fully free software under GPL, CDDL & proprietary as well for you know who
<sobersabre> ActySofts: are you following my point ?
<carrja> ignore ubotu*@*
<ikonia> carrja: I don't care, this is a busy channel, please respect the rules.
<sobersabre> ActySofts: some ALSA drivers are based on OSS2
<sobersabre> I think current version of OSS is 4.
<KlrSpz> question guys.. i'm trying to open a torrent by dbl clicking it but it doesn't work.. I see a small movement in my systray like an icon is loaded then closed really quick, and so i tested running "deluge mytorrent\ name.torrent" and it starts, but then throws an error saying it can't find name.torrent.. it seems that filenames with spaces are broken.. is this an actual bug with deluge, or xfce (running xubuntu btw)
<ActySofts> you're right
<ompaul> ifireball, yup
<ompaul> ifireball, was afk
<sobersabre> but, anyway: the vendor signs for NDA with 4front, he can say "ok, my card is supported by linux now".
<ActySofts> but tell me this, if ALSA is better, why mixing doesn't work with my card, while on OSS it does?
<bendm> sorry to interrupt, is there a channel for newbies somewhere?
<sobersabre> ActySofts: what card do you have ?
<Anderson> Does anyone have a magic bullet for Panasonic Toughbook cf-18 touchscreens?
<ikonia> bendm: you can get support in here.
<ikonia> bendm: if you ask questions people will respond.
<crimsun> ActySofts: um, mixing doesn't "work" that way with either oss or alsa.  On both it's abstracted.
<DG19075> How do you modify a theme to get the rounded look as in the Mac-styles? I'd like this on the taskbars of my other themes...
<bendm> ikonia: thanks
<crimsun> ActySofts: the only difference is whether it's done in userspace or kernelspace.  Your hardware isn't involved.
<ActySofts> C-Media PCICMI8738
<sobersabre> OMG.
<sobersabre> :)
<sirAndrew> can someone tell me where i can find themes for ubuntu 7.10...the default one is kind of sad...and autumnish
<ikonia> sirAndrew: gnome-look.org
<sirAndrew> thanks
<ActySofts> crimsun: maybe, but if I install OSS from the official site, I can run many apps playing at once (sunig OSS of course), while if I leave only ALSA, I can't
<ActySofts> sirAndrew: http://www.gnome-look.org
<crimsun> ActySofts: have you reported the bug so we can fix it?
<ActySofts> no
<adenosine534> hello all, I am running server edition and I am trying to change from ngircd to oftc-hybrid, but ngircd will not install with "error code 1"
<adenosine534> any ideas?
<ikonia> adenosine534: how are you changing
<Anderson> I dunno the first thing about troubleshooting hardware, can someone point me in a good direction?
<sobersabre> ActySofts: have you tried this page: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cmipci
<sobersabre> ?
<DG19075> Gnome-look has great themes there but I want to transplant the rounded Mac-style taskbar to some of my other themes
<bendm> I have a question about a dual boot Windows XP Machine. After installing Ubuntu, XP still boots at startup. Do I need to configure GRUB?
<sobersabre> have you actually created the .asoundrc file ?
<ActySofts> sobersabre: no, why?
<DG19075> anyone have any ideas on how to do this?
<sobersabre> because according to the page, if you create the page, you can have your mixing.
<sobersabre> with ALSA.
<Anderson> I dunno the first thing about troubleshooting hardware, can someone point me in a good direction?
<crimsun> you don't need to create an ~/.asoundrc.  If you do, it's a bug.
<adenosine534> apt-get remove ngircd then apt-get install oftc-hybrid, but ngircd will not remove
<sobersabre> Anderson: is it a supported hardware or not ?
<MTecknology> I threw these two lines in /etc/pam.d/common-password ... i thought required meant they can't change their password w/o meeting the criteria, when i try to change a password it warns me if something isn't meat - but still lets it change to that... password required         pam_cracklib.so retry=3 minlen=6 difok=3     password required         pam_unix.so use_authtok nullok md5 -- any ideas what I screwed up on?
<ikonia> bendm: do you not get a grub menu at boot ?
<ikonia> bendm: or does it boot straight into windows
<crimsun> dmix and dsnoop are supported in alsa-lib by default for all drivers that don't have native multiopen.
<bendm> ikonia: thank you, no I do not. boots straight to windows
<ActySofts> sobersabre: with professional software, the user expects it to work if it's said to, without messing with anything
<ikonia> bendm: do you have multiple harddisks (I suspect yes)
<crimsun> ("for drivers" -> "for all drivers touching hardware")
<bendm> ikonia: multiple partitions.
<ifireball> ompaul: /msg? what I want to discuss may be OT
<ikonia> bendm: not multiple disks ?
<Anderson> sobersabre, I don't think so, sorta exotic
<sobersabre> ActySofts: this is the ... overhead you should be ready to pay with open software: to mess with configuration a bit.
<ikonia> bendm: in that case it sounds like grub has not actually installed onto the boot sector of the disk.
<Anderson> sobersabre, so to speak, it's a Toughbook Touchscreen
<bendm> ikonia: no, just C:\ and D:\ installed by OEM, and then manually had to partition out of D:\ for Ubuntu install
<sobersabre> Anderson: isn't it identified now ?
<ikonia> bendm: ok, so you can either manually install grub from the livecd, or you can re-install and keep a closer eye on what's going on
<crimsun> sobersabre: on the contrary, our approach is that it's a wishlist bug (at least).
<ikonia> bendm: as for some reason it appears grub has not installed
<Anderson> sobersabre, it is displaying alright, but not touching right, and neither is my touchpad for that matter
<ompaul> ifireball, pm me
<bendm> ikonia: good advice
<sobersabre> Anderson: you need to read the real driver's documentation and see how you callibrate it properly.
<ikonia> bendm: as you appear new, i suggest a re-install and jus keep an eye on the options you select and what happens during the install
<bendm> ikonia: i was trying a dual boot machine because i was afraid I'd mess up the install and be left with a broken machine, rather than an ubuntu machine.
<Anderson> sobersabre, which driver?
<sobersabre> Anderson: maybe there's some auto-callibration software.
<tekteen> can someone help me with pulseaudio. I followed the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio. I pastebined the problem at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50162/.
<sobersabre> the touchscreen should be pointing device.
<bendm> ikonia: is the dual-boot going to make this harder?
<ikonia> bendm: most of the time install issues are fixable, don't be scared.
<ikonia> bendm: no, not at all.
<ActySofts> sobersabre: then shouldn't I get a notice that I need to in order to enable X? since this is a pretty major feature and very useless
<ActySofts> *useful
<Anderson> sobersabre, /me is a linux nub
<bendm> ikonia: during install I couldn't use the "guided" options, had to do everything manually.
<ikonia> bendm: thats fine also
<bendm> ikonia: some docs recommended a boot flag on the linux partition
<bendm> ikonia: but when I did that nothing would boot at all. (I used Gpartition.)
<ikonia> bendm: I wouldn't worry about that.
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<ikonia> bendm: just concern yourself with the install and making sure grub is going to install
<bendm> ikonia: Thanks. So start the GUI install over again from the Live CD?
<Odd-rationale> ActySofts: You can't get banshee to play ogg?
<ikonia> bendm: sounds a good call
<ActySofts> no
<sobersabre> ActySofts: I think it's a matter of your sound card.
<Anderson> how do I identify which driver is running what device?
<bendm> ikonia: any advice on how to make sure GRUB installs this time?
<ikonia> bendm: just pay attention to the text on screen.
<bendm> ikonia: thanks very much and happy new year.
<ikonia> bendm: there will be an option that says "do no install grub" make sure that is NOT ticked
<sobersabre> Anderson: you can follow xorg.log and see what's loaded.
<SirChasm> Any alternatives to KNetworkManager? Is NetworkManager better?
<Anderson> check, i'll do that now...
<nuGz> does cedega play games faster then wine does?
<Anderson> where is xorg.log
<ActySofts> sobersabre: I guess it's the matter that ALSA was started with a bad point and that the 3.8 ver of OSS could have instead just be developed, forgetting the fact that 4Front Tech made OSS proprietary
<sobersabre> Anderson: have you tried to google on the toughbook ?
<Anderson> locate turned up no results
<Anderson> Yeah... everyone has same problems.
<sobersabre> Anderson: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ActySofts> nuGz: yes, since Cedega has a better implementation of DirectX, but you must pay for it
<bitmonk> hi folks, i'm running 7.10 in parallels on osx, just installed parallels tools for linux, and 'startx' as my user works, but gdm dies over and over.  any ideas?
<Anderson> I don't even know who the manufacture of the screen is, I called toughbook once and they said they have used two vendors, but they don'
<Anderson> t know which went in which laptop
<Anderson> poor record keeping
<sobersabre> ActySofts: some cards work REALLY well. and I guess it's a matter of luck: if you have the card most developers and testers have, you're ok.
<nuGz> Actysofts thanks because im using wine to play css and im getting 20 fps and with windows i used to get 80 =[
<ActySofts> nuGz: you culd try CrossOver as well, they have official support for CS
<Marty> I am a total beginner and have now installed Ubuntu 7.10. I dont know how to do a thing!
<ActySofts> Marty: what do you want to do?
<bitmonk> Marty: what do you want to know how to do? :)
<ActySofts> bitmonk: beat ya :P
<bitmonk> :-P
<Lagginator> marty: Protip: when dual booting, don't delete /boot/grub/menu.list
 * bitmonk still wonder why gdm is broken, but startx work fine. :/
<Marty> First I wanna get the "Compis" to work. To do that I think I have to install the right drivers for my graficcard.
<Anderson> how do I see which device is on which bus?
<tremby> Marty: what graphics card do you have?
<ActySofts> !compiz > Marty
<nicholas> Hi.
<wirechief> happy new year all, linux is great!
<Marty> Tremby: I have an ATI Radeon x1100
<ActySofts> !hi | nicholas
<ubotu> nicholas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bitmonk> gdm even sees changes that i just made to my resolution, but it fails to start where 'startx' is fine
<nicholas> Has anyone else had difficulty installing freepascal on Ubuntu 7.10?
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself)
<|DuReX|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653723
<|DuReX|> somebody can help me ? :(
<ActySofts> holy...
<ActySofts> anyone still alive?
<alzamabar_> I need to create an init script and to link it with a run level. Can anyone help?
<Anderson> yea
<sammysez> anyone have any luck getting finepoint tablets working with Gutsy?
<ActySofts> :)
<bruenig> alzamabar_, what is the problem
<alzamabar_> bruenig, I don't know how to do it
<Karyom> hi
<jordino9> hey
<ActySofts> anyone who uses banshee?
<bruenig> alzamabar_, do you know how to write bash scripts?
<crimsun> ActySofts: what's the issue?
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself) I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy.
<ActySofts> that :)
<alzamabar_> Is a bash script something that ends with .sh?
<ActySofts> yes
<bruenig> alzamabar_, file extensions don't mean anything
<bruenig> as a convention .sh is not really bash per se, it is sh
<alzamabar_> bruenig, I've got a .sh which I'd like to start as a daemon, that's my problem
<bruenig> alzamabar_, pastebin it
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alzamabar_> bruenig, what does pastebin mean? :-)
<ActySofts> see above
<bruenig> alzamabar_, paste the contents of the file where ubotu just told you to
<carrja> bruenig, LEXX sucked
<carrja> i hated that show
<bruenig> what is lexx
<ActySofts> cimsun: well?
<ActySofts> crimsun: well?
<carrja> bruenig, isnt that the show you take your name form?
<carrja> *from
<bruenig> no
<toni_> lol
<crimsun> ActySofts: I don't have backscroll (detached)
<ActySofts> what do you mean?
<crimsun> ActySofts: I mean I have no response from you because my proxy detached.
<Sinister> wheres the live cd at i cant find it ?
<ActySofts> o, here: I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself) I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy.
<alzamabar_> bruenig, this is the URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50168/
<ActySofts> crimsun: got it now?
<crimsun> ActySofts: does `tail ~/.xsession-errors` revin a Terminal eal anything?
<alzamabar_> bruenig, if I run this script manually it works fine. I'd like this to start when Ubuntu starts
<Jowi> Sinister, go to ubuntu.com and click download. you will get the live cd unless you chose something else
<romme> how do i edit my file associations priority? i've set them using kcontrol, but gnome apps don't seem to react to this
<crimsun> ActySofts: s/revin/in/
<ActySofts> ?
<crimsun> ActySofts: does that command reveal anything?
<ActySofts> oh
<ActySofts> one sec
<dgjones> Sinister, The LiveCD is the Desktop CD
<ActySofts> mircea@mircea-desktop:~$ s/revin/in
<ActySofts> bash: s/revin/in: No such file or directory
<bruenig> alzamabar_, ok I just wanted to see if it was actually a daemon, first, move the file into /etc/init.d
<jordan> Hello, i'm trying to set up a saned backend on a server for sharing a scanner, but I get this error in syslog .. "inetd[5884]: sane-port/tcp: No such user 'saned.saned', service ignored"
<alzamabar_> bruenig, ok
<ActySofts> I guess yes :)
<wols> jordan: getent passwd saned
<wols> any result?
<ActySofts> crimsun: <crimsun> ActySofts: s/revin/in/ --> typo?
<alzamabar_> bruenig, done
<ScreaminIke> how do i, on boot, init a process as a specific user?
<jordan> wols : saned:x:119:125::/home/saned:/bin/false
<crimsun> ActySofts: no
<bruenig> alzamabar_, ok I think there is some script which will do all the linking but I don't know its name, update-rc.d maybe, you will have to ask someone
<crimsun> ActySofts: it's not a command
<ActySofts> crimsun: well, then?
<crimsun> ActySofts: the command is: tail ~/.xsession-errors
<lordmetroid_> hmm, I am on freenode yet not
<alzamabar_> bruenig, thanks
<crimsun> ActySofts: read through those ten lines, and see if there are any errors reported by Banshee.
<ActySofts> ok
<wols> jordan: group saned exists too?
<alzamabar_> Does anyone know which is the script which does all the linking of a bash file with rd?
<jordan> wols : yes, and saned is part of group 'scanner'
<korrika> update-rc script_name defaults
<Anderson> in my xorg.conf, what is         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<wols> jordan: possibly log out and in again for the groups to refresh. unlikely tho
<Tetrapus> hi there
<soldats> Anderson, for the mouse
<alzamabar_> korrika, defaults as it is, or shall I put something there?
<wols> jordan: and restart inetd of course
<ActySofts> crimsun: not much, except: Warning: [12/30/2007 23:16:41] (Power Management Call Failed) - Cannot find GNOME Power Manager: Name org.gnome.PowerManager has no owner
<wols> alzamabar_: huh?
<Anderson> What's it mean?
<jordan> wols okay, brb
<korrika> alzamabar: defaults
<Tetrapus> Is there anybody who can tell me where I can find a midi sound pattern which includes all instruments?
<Soskel> why does loading ubuntu from a disk look like windows?!?
<korrika> it starts and kills the script in the typical levels
<Soskel> when ubuntu loads from a disk, it has the same design a windows 95 computer would have
<soldats> Anderson, its used to mape the mouse keys for the functions it needs, it can also be for emulating a 3 button mouse with a 2 button mouse
<soldats> map**
<ActySofts> Soskel: what do you mean? ubuntu is barely similar to windows
<alzamabar_> korrika, do I need to create a symbolic link first?
<Anderson> soldats, thanks, do you have any idea why my touchpad doesn't work correctly. It moves the mouse to any random point on the screen and doubletaps
<Soskel> ActySofts: when you load up ubuntu from a disk, it loads the kernel from a windows that looks exactly like a window in windows 95
<korrika> update-rc creates the links for you
<jordan> wols : again, same error
<ActySofts> Soskel: ok, so? every distro I've seen does that
<alzamabar_> korrika, there is something which I don't understand. I copied this .sh file from a bin folder to /etc/init.d/
<ActySofts> cromsun: got any ideas?
<ActySofts> *crimsun
<sdlvx_> i have a quick and newb question about permissions if anyone wants to help me out
<Soskel> ActySofts: why? why does it do that?
<sdlvx_> i want to stop a single account from executing wine
<alzamabar_> How does update-rc know that the file under /etc/init.d/ is actually linked to the one under the /bin folder?
<soldats> Anderson, sorry but i would have no clue since i dont have a laptop, try asking the question to everyone or check the forums
<bottiger> How does it come that fusermount isn't executable by default but I had to chmod it in order to use it?
<soldats> sorry i cant help more
<ActySofts> Soskel: I didn't make the linux kernel, so don't ask me, not I'm a developer of any distro
<nickrud> bottiger, if you add yourself to the fuse group, then you won't need to chmod it
<ActySofts> I can't get Banshee to play anything (mostly OGG Vorbis) and I don't see why it wouldn't. Any ideas? (sound works, and Amarok plays fine, so I bet it's a problem with Banshee itself) I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy.
<korrika> update-rc creates links of the script in the proper levels of init.d
<bottiger> nickrud: I am in the fuse group :/ or - I just added myself. do you need to relogin before it takes effect?
<|_James_Bond_|> Happy new year 2008
<kaje> I have a laptop, a desktop, and a server all running 7.10... I would like to keep my home directory in sync somehow... Anyone have any suggestions?
<nicholas> Could someone please help me to install FreePascal?
<Jowi> Anderson, typically the Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" is used to make the scrollwheel function as expected.
<korrika> the script will call the program wherever it is
<nickrud> bottiger, yes, anytime you add a user to a group, the user has to log out completely for it to take effect
<crimsun> ActySofts: one sec.  I'm busy across several IRC channels currently.
<ActySofts> ok
<Anderson> jowi, thanks, do you have any idea about my touchpad?
<bottiger> nickrud: aha - that will explain it. now - could you please give me the origian permissions for fusermount :)
<bottiger> *original
<liquidengineer> Hello
<liquidengineer> I'm setting up a fresh Ubuntu box, and I've got it on my home network
<korrika> you just have to made sure, the script has execution permissions
<jordan> wols : 'telnet localhost 6566' obviously does not work either, saned is not running?
<ScreaminIke> i truly cannot comprehend how to get ubuntu to display gdm logins on both vt7 AND vt8
<ScreaminIke> any ideas?
<liquidengineer> It's got a hostname defined in the Network Setting app
<nicholas> I said sudo apt-get install fp-units-rtl. It said it was already the newest version. But the compiler depends on it and won't install because that dependency wasn't satisfied, Help?
<liquidengineer> shouldn't I be able to ping that hostname?
<nickrud> bottiger, -rwsr-xr--
<Jowi> Anderson, does it behave like that in any OS or just in Ubuntu?
<liquidengineer> right now I get a host not found error
<bottiger> nickrud: thanks a lot
<liquidengineer> we're on the same local network
<Anderson> Jowi, haven't tried any other linux distros, but it works fine when it had windows
<Flannel> nickrud: You're trying to install fp-compiler, right?
<nicholas> Yes.
<nickrud> Flannel, me, install a compiler. LOL
<alladnsane> Hi everyone...could anyone help me get a lexmark z1300 printer to work in gutsy????
<bitmonk> ScreaminIke: have you tried anything yet? if so, what?
<jordan> wols : I got it!
 * bitmonk installing etoile and compiz
<nicholas> I want to install Lazarus after that.
<nicholas> Could you please help me to get freepascal set up?
<freebird> hi folks
<liquidengineer> I can, however, use the machine's IP address to connect
<liquidengineer> Am I doing something wrong?
<Jowi> Anderson, have you tested gsynaptics?
<Jowi> !info gsynaptics
<ubotu> gsynaptics: configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 320 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<bitmonk> so, any ideas why after installing parallels tools for linux into 7.10, gdm fails repeatedly to start, while 'startx' as a normal user works fine?
<Flannel> nicholas: apt-cache policy fp-compiler fp-units-rtl
<Flannel> nicholas: what versions do you see available?
<Anderson> Jowi, just install and run?
<Flannel> nicholas: if you want, you can just pastebin that
<Avt> ok in gutsy gnome how I check an md5
<nickrud> liquidengineer, you need some kind of domain name resolution, the names are not automatically broadcast to the other machines
<Esine> Hey. Which version of X.Org does Ubuntu 7.10 ship with?
<Jowi> Anderson, I guess so. you can configure the touchpad from there. read in a forum where it solved the issue. might be worth a shot.
<ScreaminIke> bitmonk: i tried reconfigging my gdm.conf
<Anderson> Jowi, thanks
<liquidengineer> nickrud: how do I set that up?
<nicholas> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache policy fp-compiler fp-units-rtl
<nicholas> fp-compiler:
<nicholas>   Installed: (none)
<nicholas>   Candidate: 2.0.4-5
<nicholas>   Version table:
<nicholas>      2.0.4-5 0
<nicholas>         500 http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Flannel> Esine: 7.2+
<nicholas> fp-units-rtl:
<ScreaminIke> uncommented #0=standard and added 1=standard
<bitmonk> ScreaminIke: it should be theoretically possible.. you might need to run two gdm on two vt, instead of reconfiguring one gdm, but it's been a long tiem since i did that.
<nicholas>   Installed: 2.2.0-1
<liquidengineer> (I can VNC into the computer using its IP easily)
<nicholas>   Candidate: 2.2.0-1
<bitmonk> what are you trying to accomplish?
<nicholas>   Version table:
<Flannel> nicholas: Not paste here.  paste to pastebin.
<nicholas>  *** 2.2.0-1 0
<nicholas>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nicholas>      2.0.4-5 0
<Esine> Flannel, so 7.2 then. thanks.
<T1m0thy> Okay, sometimes X randomly restarts and Firefox freezes sometimes, but not as much with 3.0b2. I was told that mybe my hard drive is going bad. I've ran a fsck and memtest86+ and both turned out fine.. What else could this be?
<Avt> whats the name of the partition editor in gutsy gnome?
<nicholas>         500 http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<dimitris> I am considering buying the eee PC from Asus. It has a 4GB hard disk. Can anyone tell me how much disk space a default installation of Ubuntu takes?
<__mikem> !paste | nicholas
<Flannel> Esine: Well, not vanilla 7.2, but yeah
<ubotu> nicholas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Avt: gparted
<Jowi> Anderson, the settings should be in System -> Prefs -> touchpad after you installed it
<Esine> Flannel, I see.. are the sources for the modified version anywhere?
<Avt> k ty
<Flannel> Esine: Theyre in the repositories
<Esine> thanks
<ScreaminIke> bitmonk long term, this is a workaround to init "mutella -d" as two seperate users, using each of their mutellarc's on boot
<nicholas> Ok.
<Anderson> Jowi, gotta find the deb, not in apt catalogue
<nicholas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<c0nka> ubuntu still doesnt work
<c0nka> ?¿
<bitmonk> ScreaminIke: you should be able to sudo to another user and run an x app, eh?
<nickrud> liquidengineer, I don't know how to do it with windows;  on a standard linux box you can do something like       192.168.1.104  machinename  in /etc/hosts , then the machine with the hosts file would know the name corresponding to that ip address
<Flannel> nicholas: Will you please paste that to pastebin?  I'm having trouble reading it interlaced with text
<ikonia> c0nka: define does not work
<ScreaminIke> not an xapp. this is a daemon
<Jowi> Anderson, it is in "universe"
<bitmonk> then why do you need two x logins?
<nicholas> !paste nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache policy fp-compiler fp-units-rtl
<nicholas> fp-compiler:
<nicholas>   Installed: (none)
<nicholas>   Candidate: 2.0.4-5
<nicholas>   Version table:
<nicholas>      2.0.4-5 0
<nicholas>         500 http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<nicholas> fp-units-rtl:
<nicholas>   Installed: 2.2.0-1
<nicholas>   Candidate: 2.2.0-1
<bitmonk> this is something you can do in a terminal, bud. ;)
<nicholas>   Version table:
<Jowi> nicholas, please use the pastebin
<nicholas>  *** 2.2.0-1 0
<nicholas>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nicholas>      2.0.4-5 0
<ScreaminIke> ... like i said... ultra-hacky workaround cuz i can't figure out how to script it in bash
<nicholas>         500 http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<nickrud> rflol
<nicholas> I'm sorry.
<Anderson> Jowi, I like the uiniverse..... I dunno what that means and how it pertains to my situation.
<nicholas> I don't know how.
<liquidengineer> nickrud: there's not some way to make the ubuntu box broadcast its IP?
<lordmetroid> Can anyone see me?
<__hase> I am trying to get morrowind to run (again) through wine.  It was working fine earlier today, but now after I opt to cancel the can't find .mp3 message my keyboard inputs into the background and not the game, how can I fix this
<bitmonk> ScreaminIke: well, that's silly.
<nicholas> !pastebin
<infinitycircuit> lordmetroid, yes
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paprna> lordmetroid:  sur
<Flannel> nicholas: To patse to pastebin, you go to the website (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/) and paste.  NEVER paste to this channel
<alladnsane> yes lordmetroid
<bitmonk> just think it through for a sec..
<ScreaminIke> ok. so... what do you suggest? i'm really open. i just want to get this up and running.
<nickrud> liquidengineer, no, it doesn't work that way.
<steven_> is linux able to play games?
<bitmonk> if you're going to log in as another user, in another gdm, to run an app as another user, why not just open a terminal, sudo or su to that user, and run the daemon?
<ScreaminIke> oh. no. i know how hacky it is.
<c0nka> ikonia: i installed ubuntu with the text installer and it did fine everytime i come to boot ubuntu it goes to a black screen ???
<Flannel> nicholas: But, thats fine.  I've got it.  Where did you get your fp-units-rtl from?
<lordmetroid> Cool, I was worried that I was invisible as I wasn't able to use private messaging on any other channel than #ubuntu using irc.ubuntu.net
<crimsun> ActySofts: one sec, debugging now.
<Dr_willis> !games | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jowi> Anderson, "universe" is a way to get more software with the package manager. open up the package manager and you should be able to set "repositories" there. wait, there's a link...
<bitmonk> it's not even so much hacky, as it's like walking all the way around the block to avoid stepping on cracks in the sidewalk, when something is three feet away. ;)
<Jowi> !repos | Anderson
<ubotu> Anderson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ScreaminIke> i was going to include the daemon as part of each of their logins, and set each vt to autologin each user
<ScreaminIke> it doesn't scale, but there are only 2 users anyway
<nicholas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50175/plain/
<sirAndrew> Happy new year everyone in case i won`t catch you to tell you!
<Flannel> lordmetroid: on freenode, only registered users can query
<bitmonk> oh, man
<liquidengineer> nickrud: I'm a little confused now. Then what's the point of giving the ubuntu box a hostname at all?
<bitmonk> ;d
<hacim> i'm having trouble with amarok. When I try to add a mp3 it says "No MP3 Support" and can't play mp3s. I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but that didn't help :(
<ikonia> c0nka: just a black screen, thats it, no error/warning/message
<lordmetroid> ahh
<c0nka> ikonia: no
<bitmonk> set your default user to sudo with no password, and just hve a script that 'sudo -u foo daemon'
<Jowi> Anderson, direct link here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<nevon>  is there anyone that can tell me how to start a terminal in fullscreen mode on the last virtual desktop automatically when ubuntu starts?
<Flannel> nicholas: Where did you get your fp-units-rtl pcakage?
<ScreaminIke> ... that will work?
<nickrud> liquidengineer, unix (and therefore linux) is network oriented, the name is used internally a lot
<bitmonk> or learn about daemontools. ;)
<nicholas> I downloaded it.
<bitmonk> ScreaminIke: yeah it oughta.
<ikonia> c0nka: can you boot into safe graphics mode from the livecd
<nicholas> From Ubuntu I think.
<bitmonk> for this problem i would use daemontools, http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html
<Flannel> bitmonk: No, that's a horrible idea.  Please dont ever recommend that.
<c0nka> i hant gt a livecd doesnt work ive gt the text installer
<bitmonk> Flannel: it's better than auto logging in two users.
<Flannel> bitmonk: the sudo thing, not the daemon tools, that is.
<alladnsane> Can anyone help set up a lexmark printer in Ubuntu Gutsy?????
<ScreaminIke> so... the command ought to look like this : sudo -u jean mutella -d
<ScreaminIke> ?
<bitmonk> sure, well, it's poor security practice..
<nevon> i know how to start it automattically but the fullscreen and virtual desktop thing is harder
<|Dreams|> does anyone know of a ssl capable usenet client for linux please
<bitmonk> here's a safer way.  set up key authentication to ssh to localhost as another user, then you don't need root to become them.
<ScreaminIke> ... i'm behind a hardware firewall... it's a box at home...
<nickrud> liquidengineer, for example, google.com doesn't broadcast it's name, somewhere out on the network there's a file that does exactly what /etc/hosts does. Your computer asks for the ip address of a dns server, then connects to the number it gets back
<ScreaminIke> ... i want this all to happen ON BOOT.
<c0nka> i hant gt a livecd doesnt work ive gt the text installer
<bitmonk> yesh but it's a bad habit to make.
<c0nka> ikonia:
<Flannel> nicholas: no, you didn't.  If you look at that paste, the last few lines, theres 2.2.0-1 and 2.0.4-5, the 2.0.4-5 is in the repository (it tells you its URL) and the 2.2.0-1 isn't from a repository, which means you mustve downloaded a deb package and installed it.
<EtteSB> im looking for a client for a program, i have a choice of gtk or gtk2, which one should i use?
<Anderson> Jowi, got it installed, I didn't realize I had universe commented in xorg.conf
<ScreaminIke> so... if i set my root to have *gasp* no password ... *cringe* ... then initing scripts with the sudo command as root will not prompt me for a pass, and allow everything to fly?
<dimitris> I am considering buying the eee PC from Asus. It has a 4GB hard disk. Can anyone tell me how much disk space a default installation of Ubuntu takes?
<nicholas> Yes.
<astro76> EtteSB, gtk2
<Jowi> EtteSB, gtk2
<Anderson> jowi, correct sources.list
<crimsun> ActySofts: ok, does `gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///usr/share/sounds/startup.wav` work?
<nickrud> EtteSB, gtk2 , much prettier and still supported
<bitmonk> ScreaminIke: any command can run on boot.  all you have to do is make it not require user input, e.g. asking for password.  sudo is a bad idea because anyone who walks up to your computer can have root, and again, bad habit, but you can set up ssh key authentication for a user with no access except to this daemon, then 'ssh someuser2@localhost daemon'
<Anderson> sorry I was just working somnething else
<nicholas> I downloaded it as a debian package.
<EtteSB> thanks peeps
<bitmonk> again, i recommend daemontools for this.  i can probably walk you through creating a simple service for what you want.
<ActySofts> crimsun: yes
<ScreaminIke> ... i'm still completely lost, methinks...
<bitmonk> daemontools installs in about three commands, it's highly secure and stable, and it's designed explicitly for what you want.
<bitmonk> also, you'll be learning something useful.
<c0nka> anyone
<Flannel> nicholas: Right.  That's your problem.  You'll want to remove that, and then install fp-compile, and it'll grab fp-units-rtl from the repos and everyone will be happy
<hacim> why can't I play mp3s in amarok?!
<Jowi> Anderson, no probs. hope gsynaptics help you. only real suggestion I can make since my laptop died.
<ScreaminIke> really? omg. sudo apt-get.... ;)
<bitmonk> if you think that running two GDM on two vt is easier than setting up an ssh key or daemontools, talk to me in a week. ;)
<nickrud> ScreaminIke, no, sudo will ask for your user password
<Anderson> Jowi, got one step closer...
<nickrud> ScreaminIke, and only people who are in the admin group will be allowed to use sudo
<nicholas> Oh.
<Ryan52> whats the command for the network config tool?
<ServerSide> bbl
<Anderson> Jowi, Just got an error from the app. Something about SHMConfig in xorg.conf needing to be true.
<jay3dlinux> i have some problem with brasero "medium not writable" and after that cannot eject the CD
<Anderson> Jowi, Is that a simple Option "SHMConfig" under the touchpad section?>
<T1m0thy> Okay, sometimes X randomly restarts and Firefox freezes sometimes, but not as much with 3.0b2. I was told that maybe my hard drive is going bad. I've ran a fsck and memtest86+ and both turned out fine.. What else could this be?
<astro76> Anderson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<nicholas> Oh, thank you Flannel.
<nicholas> :)
<ScreaminIke> :)
<bitmonk> there may also be something in the apt repo, ScreaminIke, which, when run as root, will switch users before executing a daemon.
<nicholas> It is uninstalling it.
<bitmonk> and that would be easy to put in, say, rc.local
<ScreaminIke> yea. i'm totally installing daemon tools right now...
<bitmonk> maybe 'daemonize' or something.. i have some funny memory cells there
<bitmonk> right on
<dgjones> dimitris, have you looked at http://eeepc.tumblr.com/post/21408625 or http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home that may help you
<czajkowski> ompaul: you about?
<nuGz> when i try to install the grapevine package why does it come up with an error and say one software package allowed at a time but theres nothing else up? help please
<Jowi> Anderson, simply add this before the EndSection of the touchpad entry in xorg.conf: Option “SHMConfig” “on”
<hacim> is it impossible to play MP3s on AMD64?
<bitmonk> well even if the 'service' concept from daemontools completely escapes you, you can probably steal 'setuidgid' from it for a hacky rc.local script
<Cohuntas> hey can somebody help me change back my resolution to 1680x1050?
<bitmonk> hacim: certainly not.  what leads you to ask such a question?
<nicholas> It is installing fp-units-rtl plus fp-compiler now.
<nuGz> when i try to install the grapevine package why does it come up with an error and say one software package allowed at a time but theres nothing else up? help please
 * nickrud wonders if bitmonk is playing with hacim a little :)
<Rian-Davide> Im trying to install the nvidia driver in the restricted drivers manager as well as the broadcom and they both don't seem to work, Ive added the other sources already, but I want to be able to load them offline since I can only connect to the internet wirelessly
<bitmonk> now, if your question ends with 'in the current ubuntu', maybe the question is no, but amd64 is certainly capable of playing mp3s ;)
<steven_> is it posble to play cod2 using wine?
<Rian-Davide> is there a way to install the drivers offline?
<graabein> i want to connect to a printer hooked up to a windows machine in my wireless network. do i choose samba-option?
<Anderson> Jowi, ok got something interesting here
<ScreaminIke> steven_ anything is possible.
<|_James_Bond_|> need help to configurate this tvcard w/ chipset bt878
<crimsun> ActySofts: ok, this time replace the full path to the wav file with one to an ogg vorbis one.
<Anderson> Jowi, My synaptics section is commented out, instead I have "Configured Mouse"
<bitmonk> playing? no.. just trying to understand if hacim having a problem i can help with.
<nickrud> !bcm43xx | Rian-Davide (look for the off-line install section)
<ubotu> Rian-Davide (look for the off-line install section): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
 * |Dreams| is away: Gone away for now.
 * bitmonk still perplexed as to why gdm dies, and 'startx' as normal user works fine..
<Flannel> !away > |Dreams|
<hacim> bitmonk: amarok doesn't want to play mp3s
<bitmonk> parallels tools writes out a new xorg.conf, maybe it takes something out that gdm wants?
<foo25> Hey, I'm suddenly having trouble with my wireless network, it no longer connects automatically, takes over a minute to fully connect, randomly cuts out, and constantly displays a 38% signal strength no matter where I move to. Could this be due to the opensource firmware?
<elder> Hi i'm a new user of ubuntu and i just installed it on my pc. Is it possible to play World of Warcraft on this OS?
<hacim> bitmonk: I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it still fails
<bitmonk> hacim: does it tell you why it doesn't want to? ;)
<graabein> how do i know if i have samba installed? i'm on xubuntu 7.10... do i have to do anything on the windows xp machine except share the printer?
<Jowi> Anderson, don't know anything about why that is
 * bitmonk wonder if anyone want to pastebin him a default 7.10 xorg.conf
<ActySofts> crimsun: works perfectly
<Anderson> Jowi, Think it's safe to flop those, comment out Configured Mouse and uncomment Synaptics?
<Kristian9K> Hello, I can't seem to make tv-out work with my en8500 - is #nvidia the right place to ask?
<juan> does gutsy come with a firewall installed? I can't connect to emule :(
<bluefoxx> so im trying to install gutsy next to feisty[im on the live cd now] and the partitioner is hanging at 50%[i am trying to resize to 130GB from 240]
<hacim> bitmonk: yeah, it says mp3 support is not installed, do I want to install it? I say yes, and it says I have to restart amarok, I restart amarok and then repeat from the beginning
<Flannel> hacim: have you installed libxine1-ffmpeg?
<Rian-Davide> elder check out the wine website or cedega
<bitmonk> Kristian9K: probably not a bad start..
<bluefoxx> should i worrie?
<Cohuntas> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 7.10?
<Anderson> Jowi, how do I even know if my touchpad is synaptics?
<nickrud> hacim, install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<bitmonk> hacim: maybe it wants to install this addon itself, but on ubuntu you really should be using apt or synaptic or something..
<bluefoxx> bitmonk: i could
 * bitmonk points to all the people listing package names
<nickrud> Flannel, amarok uses xine backend in gutsy? didn't know that
<hacim> bitmonk: i do not have libxine1-ffmpeg installed, I'll install that and gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, thanks
<alexander0035> Hi ther maby a User speak german i need help by me Ubuntu?
<bitmonk> can't hurt..
<candide_> bonsoir
<elder> Rian-Dacide: Thank You.
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crimsun> ActySofts: can you preface the gst-launch-0.10 command with GST_DEBUG=3 ?
<Flannel> nickrud: I have no idea.  Thats what the wiki says ;)
<crimsun> ActySofts: then pastebin that, please.
<XinFei> yo guys im trying to open firefox.. it says its already open..... is there something i can enter in terminal to close firefox?
<alexander0035> Na bene nicht!
<Jowi> !touchpad | Anderson (can't believe i missed this page)
<ubotu> Anderson (can't believe i missed this page): For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<crimsun> ActySofts: let's see if there's anything "unusual" that would cause Banshee to barf.
<nickrud> Flannel, and we know the wiki is always right :)
<bitmonk> XinFei: try starting with 'ps aux | grep -i firefox'
<candide_> comment changer d'adresse IP svp??
<crimsun> ActySofts: (although for the life of me, it shouldn't if GSt handles it fine as you attest0
<Rian-Davide> anyone know how to install restricted drivers offline without the repos?
<bitmonk> there may not even be a process, maybe there is just a lock file
<bluefoxx> should i be worried if the pertitioner hangs at 50 %?
<hacim> bitmonk: dialup is very painful
<Kristian9K> thanks, bitmonk - but nothing seems to happen there, although 80 users are ol... should all conversation there be within the set topic?
<bitmonk> hacim: yeah, i remember. ;)
<XinFei> then what Bitmonk.. i typed it in terminal
 * bitmonk shares his DSL line with enough people that sometimes it is like dialup
<Anderson> Jowi, before I get into that, how do I tell who my touchpad vendor is?
<XinFei> and something came up
<ActySofts> crimsun: like this? gst-launch-0.10 GST_DEBUG=3 playbin uri=file:///home/mircea/a.ogg
<bitmonk> think i am getting 22k right now
<bitmonk> i guess that's more like ISDN
<Cohuntas> anybody help with nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> ActySofts: place the debug bit before the command
<ActySofts> ok
<bitmonk> XinFei: what came up? pastebin it pls and give me the resultant url.
<XinFei> ok
<XinFei> wait i cant
<XinFei> >_> i cant get online!
<XinFei> lolz
<Rian-Davide> Cohuntas what's your problem with nvidia drivers?
<Jowi> Anderson, don't know. have no laptop to check settings on.
<XinFei> is there just a code to kill all of my firefox
<XinFei> to where i could restart it?
<ActySofts> crimsun: holy...the whole window flooded =)
<graabein> elder, i think world of warcraft works with either wine or cedega
<Kristian9K> Cohuntas: I've had some succes with the Envy script
<bitmonk> XinFei: sure, you can try 'killall -9 firefox-bin' or you can get the numbers from the far left column and 'kill -9' them
<Cohuntas> Rian-Davide: I updated my 7.10 and now my resolution is stuck on 800x600
<bitmonk> those are pids, or process ids.  every program has one and you can send them friendly or harsh signals.
<ActySofts> crimsun: and part of the output is cut off
<Jowi> Anderson, most touchpads I've encountered though has been synaptics
<cheako> ne1 running gnutella, I need to get bootstrapped(A small list of peers to connect to).
<Rian-Davide> ah I see
<bitmonk> i'd try a kill without the -9 first, but if you really want to be aggressive throw the -9 there.
<XinFei> thx bitmonk
<XinFei> it is running
<Rian-Davide> well as long as you have an internet connection try envy it will auto install the proper drivers for you
<bitmonk> again, it can be a bad habit to just throw -9 for everything, you'll start doing things on server or machines you share with people that will get you clobbered, but it's a good tool to have around, and on a desktop, you'll hurt only yourself. ;)
<wols> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bluefoxx> im trying to install gutsy next to my main OS, fiesty and the installer's partitioneer has been hanging at 50%for the past hour, should i worrie and shut down or let it run?
<Jowi> Anderson, synaptics are in Asus, Dell, HP, IBM, PB and a whole lot more.
<wols> Rian-Davide: do not tell people to use envy
<Anderson> Jowi, Panasonic?
<Cohuntas> I d/l the new drivers from nvidia's site but I don't know how to install them
<Anderson> Jowi, toughbook
<graabein> elder, take a look at this thread and browse the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653978
<foo25> Hey, I'm suddenly having trouble with my wireless network, it no longer connects automatically, takes over a minute to fully connect, randomly cuts out, and constantly displays a 38% signal strength no matter where I move to. Could this be due to the opensource firmware?
<wols> Cohuntas: those nvidia.com drivers are not needed either, especially not if it worked before
<Rian-Davide> the restricted drivers manager seems to have alot of problems
<Cohuntas> wols: what's wrong with envy
 * bitmonk still wondering what a default-y xorg.conf looks like, or if it has any crucial config that could make my gdm happy again.
<wols> foo25: what network chip
<wols> Cohuntas: it breaks your ubuntu and is not supported here. nuff said
<dimitris> dgjones: thanks
<bluefoxx> if i lose data during my install is there a way to recover it?
<Cohuntas> wols: ic
<foo25> wols: It's a Broadcom 4318, using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<wols> Rian-Davide: then file a bugreport. envy is not welcome here. neither is envy support
<Cohuntas> what is the best way to get my resolution back
<Lapinux> anyone know how i might get the top border back on xchat, the one that allows you to minimize, it seems to have vanished....
<wols> foo25: there is no open source firmware for broadcoma chips
<nicholas> Lazarus says: "The FreePascal source directory was not found. Some code functions will not work. It is recommended that you install it and set the path"  Help?
<Kristian9K> hmm... I'm not an expert here, but if you want to try Envy, this procedure worked for me: http://lunapark6.com/envy-easy-way-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<Jowi> Anderson, good question. you better look up the specs for your laptop. might be evtouch driver you need. generic google search for the toughbook I see both in use.
<wols> nicholas: did you install freepascal, if so how?
<foo25> wols: It was downloaded here - http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<Rian-Davide> there's already plenty of bug reports for the restricted drivers manager not to mention full scale reviews on various websites, well known websites all pointing to using envy when the rest driver manager fails
<graabein> how do i know if i have samba installed on xubuntu? i want to connect to a printer hooked up to a windows xp machine in my network
<nicholas> Yes, I did, with apt-get
<wols> Rian-Davide: you are on your own if you do. good luck
<foo25> wols: I assumed the firmware was opensource, I previously used ndiswrapper
<Jowi> Anderson, the W2 seems to use synaptics though
<wols> foo25: firmware is not a driver. different things
<Rian-Davide> Im not even doing it, and everyone is on their own anyway lol
<Anderson> Jowi, Yea, and Panasonic doesn't keep good track of that. I thought there was a command to look through hardware, lspci and lshw turned up nothing useful
<ActySofts> crimson
<Rian-Davide> what Im trying to do is install my stuff offline to no avail
<KB3POF> i'm new to ubuntu linux and was wondering if it is a good version of linux for a beginner that browses the internet a lot, uses IRC chat, tons of music and photos, and has need for wireless networking?
<foo25> wols: Ok, do you reckon either could be causing the problems
<Kasplatt> yay , works
<crimsun> ActySofts: (it's a 'u', not an 'o', BTW, for my nick.)  Pipe the output to a file.
<ted__> Hi, does anyone know how I can specify a password in a bash script?
<ActySofts> oh...:)
<nickrud> Rian-Davide, if you have wireless, use that link I gave you go get on line
<wols> Rian-Davide: what is the nvidia chip you have? and did you install the broadcom firmware?
<Drainman> anyone knows how to start a gnome-terminal in fullscreen mode on the last workspace
<ActySofts> how do I pipe? :)
<con-man> when I view embedded movies on webpages it says I need x-mplayer2 but I dont see it in the package manager
<hacim> when I connect my ipod rhythmbox starts, I want it to be amarok, how do I change that?
<Rian-Davide> I didnt install any broadcom firmware as I havent found any that works yet
<Drainman> i would like to start it when ubuntu starts but that one i know
<freebird> ted_: use read
<ActySofts> something like <command> file ?
<wols> foo25: if they worked well before, then it's unlikely. the question is: what changed?
<Rian-Davide> I would need a deb package to install it offline
<ActySofts> I mean <command> > file
<Rian-Davide> actually I did try one and nothing happened
<ted__> freebird, thanks. How can I do that?
<wols> Rian-Davide: it came with your hardware
<graabein> KB3POF, yep, ubuntu is user friendly and there's lots of good software available
<hhhh> sprache deutsch?
<con-man> nevermind
<con-man> found it
<wols> !de | hhhh
<Anderson> Jowi, obviously we can't trust Xorg.conf at this point
<ubotu> hhhh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nicholas> Wols?
<jramsey> any recommendations for a modem app? i need to use internet dial-up for a location without broadband access
<Rian-Davide> ohh I just installed fwcutter in a .deb package
<freebird> ted_: read password
<Skiessl> I'm surprised how bad the MIDI-playing support is :/
<Rian-Davide> and nothing happened
<wols> nicholas: you maybe could install its source. but first find out where lazarus looks for freepascal
<Rian-Davide> I have to upgrade my firmware?
<Smegzor> I've set up NFS shares which work if I manually mount them, but I want them to mount at boot time.  I've added 2 lines to fstab but it hasn't worked.  Here is my fstab http://pastebin.org/13514  Why are the last 2 lines failing to auto mount the shares?
<bitmonk> jramsey: last time i dealt with that, kppp was all the rage, there are apps in gnome, gnustep, other env, and some othes.. search for ppp in synaptic or apt-cache search
<wols> Rian-Davide: you need to use the fw-cutter too
<hhhh> kann hier jemand deutsch?
<Cohuntas> where can I change my resolution?
<ActySofts> crimsun: how do I "pipe" somethig to a file?
<kekZpriester> i'm trying to get suspend to disk running. the shutdown progress seems ok, but seemingly i need a additional entry in my grub menu.lst. could anyone show me an example entry?
<wols> !de | hhhh
<ubotu> hhhh: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jramsey> bitmonk, ok will do txs
<bitmonk> np
<freebird> ted_: user enters password at prompt then $password is variable
<wols> hhhh: this is an english channel only
<ActySofts> crimsun: <command> > ~/file.txt ?
 * bitmonk cheers for the oakland.edu mirror
<bitmonk> 2.5hr down to 17m :-P
<Rian-Davide> ok so I just installed ubuntu fresh on my hardrive yesterday gutsy gibbon and I have not connected to the internet yet since I have no way to do so
<foo25> wols: Sorry, it just cut out again... It strange, if I unplug and plug in my AC adapter in my laptop it seems to fix the connection =/ I'm quite confused
<CONNECTED> Rian.Davide ¬¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<CONNECTED> ¬¬
<Rian-Davide> where can I go to download everything that I need to get my wireless working?
<sourcemaker> Cohuntas: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sourcemaker> !wireless | Rian-Davide:
<Cohuntas> sourcemaker: thanks!
<ubotu> Rian-Davide:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols> !fixres | Cohuntas
<ubotu> Cohuntas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hhhh> wols: ok hätte ja sein kpn
<Cohuntas> !fixres
<TheEagle> hi
<wols> Cohuntas: the bot already told you
<ActySofts> how do I pipe the output of a command to file?
<nicholas> Wols, I don't know how to do that.
<wols> ActySofts:  > file
<Rian-Davide> ahh k hopefully it works there, Ive been there before, it hasnt held any useful info
<bitmonk> also it's 'redirecting' to files, 'pipes' are to other processes ;)
<wols> !broadcom | Rian-Davide
<ubotu> Rian-Davide: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ted__> I need to force a password in a bash script, I don't have to ask the user. Basically I want to do something like:
<Jowi> Anderson, did you restart X after you added the SHMConfig option? did you run gsynaptics after that?
<TheEagle> when i open Terminal it always starts in bash - i installed ash and can access it via the command ash - how can i get Terminal to start in ash and not bash? is ut possible
<ted__> sudo <command> password
<Rian-Davide> thanks very much ubotu
<grout> how can i do a replace all in vi?
<wols> TheEagle: chsh
<bitmonk> grout: : (command mode), then %s/something/something-else/g
<cristina> hi, how can i make my ubuntu to have this effects http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYsxaMyFV2Y? can you give me a link to a how to? thx
<isaacj87> hi quick question...does the "cat" command modify files in any way?
<bitmonk> runs against all lines
<TheEagle> wols: i don't understand?
<wols> isaacj87: depends how you use it
<wols> TheEagle: it's the command you need
<TheEagle> thanks alot wols
<grout> bitmonk: how do i get in command mode?
<Dr_willis> isaacj87,  it shouldent.. its mainly used to spit out data unchanged.
<bitmonk> ESC-ESC-":"
<isaacj87> what if i did: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<wols> isaacj87: no
<bitmonk> quotes are for illustration, not literal
<Dr_willis> isaacj87,  it dosent change the INPUT file at all.
<ActySofts> crimsun
<isaacj87> Dr_willis: I only use it to view files in terminal
<isaacj87> Dr_willis: without having to actually open them
<Dr_willis> isaacj87,  you may want touse 'more' for that. or 'less'
<TheEagle> it says /bin/ash is an invalid shell
<NET||abuse> hey all,, i'm using filezilla and gftp at themoment, are there any other really good ftp clients for linux?
<linuxbomb> haha /bin/ash
<ActySofts> isn't it /bin/bash ?
<wols> isaacj87: if you look at the content of a file you open it, no way around that
<B_166-ER-X> Hi, I have a problem : i am trying to install 7.10 on a Dell Desktop system, and i cant get trough the Live CD boot, it stuck at 'running local boot scripts' always ,any ideas ??
<sir_diplomatico> I plugged in my USB headset, everything works fine but when I use the volume control on my headset..... it changes the Microphone volume rather than the SPeaker volume (since it's listed first in Gnome Volume Control)
<Anderson> Jowi, I never got to that point because my Xorg isn't even configured for Synaptics. Which is why I am trying to find out when vendor I am using.
<unravel> ActySofts: he wants ash, not bash
<sir_diplomatico>  Is there possibly a way to switch the order of items so that the hardware volume control changes "Speaker" volume rather than "Microphone"?
<isaacj87> wols: ah okay.
<ActySofts> oh
<TheEagle> ActySofts: Well, if you bothered to read the initial question :)
<wols> TheEagle: dpkg -L ash |grep bin ?
<sourcemaker> NET||abuse: konqueror ;-) or the ftp command :-)
<Jowi> Anderson, just try the synaptics driver to see. you can always revert changes if needed (backup xorg.conf before making changes)
<Svish> Im trying to burn the ubuntu image with InfraRecorder in Windows. What write method should I use? Session-At-Once?
<crimsun> sir_diplomatico: in gnome, choose it in system> Preferences> Sound> Devices> default mixer tracks
<TheEagle> wols: can you explain what that does, i am trying to learn linux and want to understand what it does rather than just paste it in! thanks
<Rian-Davide> is ndiswrapper easier to install then switching the firmware of my wireless card?  Im dual booting ubuntu with windows, will it mess up the functionality of my wireless card for windows if I change the firmware?
<wols> TheEagle: manpages are simply awesome
<billy_> whats the quickest way to open a terminal?
<NET||abuse> sourcemaker, hmm, konquerer interesting idea.. nautilus either?
<isaacj87> so essentially, I'm using the "cat" command incorrectly? If my only purpose is the view the file within terminal?
<cambrant> hi, my wireless connection to my router keeps dying whenever the transfer rate gets high (roughly 800kBps), and I have to reboot the computer. does anyone know what the problem might be? i'm using the ipw2200 driver...
<wols> Rian-Davide: you cannot "switch firmware" and ndiswrapper will not work without firmware either
<sourcemaker> NET||abuse:  nautilus... I do not know... try it
<Rian-Davide> ah I see
<Anderson> Jowi, will do
<TheEagle> i still get "/bin/ash is an invalid shell"
<isaacj87> Dr_willis: so essentially, I'm using the "cat" command incorrectly? If my only purpose is the view the file within terminal?
<Rian-Davide> so then when it says I need new firmware on the ubuntu website what's it infact telling me then??
<TheEagle> am i missing something blatantly obvious here? i am new to linux
<freebird> /bin/bash
<wols> isaacj87: no you don't
<sir_diplomatico> crimsun: very well, thanks!
<Ethaniel> Hello, anyone of you guys know how to work with an Ubuntu Live CD???
<wols> isaacj87: but to view it, use less. more comfortable
<TheEagle> freebird: I want the shell to be ash not bash
<cafuego> TheEagle: To make ash a valid shell, if it exists in /bin, add it to the file /etc/shells
<NET||abuse> sourcemaker, yeh, they all do it... hmm
<sir_diplomatico> Ethaniel: what's going on?
<crimsun> bitmonk: yes, redirect.
<Rian-Davide> well Im gonna give this a try
<Ethaniel> Thanks sir-diplomatico
<Ethaniel> I can't mount my HD
<TheEagle> cafuego: how do i do that?
<hacim> how do I eject my ipod in amarok? disconnect doesn't work
<TheEagle> it does exist in bin - i typed "which ash"
<bitmonk> TheEagle: the command wols gave you searches your installed packages for ash binaries (by looking for a bin/ dir in the path, methinks)
<Ethaniel> Actually I know it's correctly connected
<catty0320> can someone tell me why my hp pavillions audio doesent work
<Ethaniel> But I can't see my information...
<catty0320> i know the hardware works
<bitmonk> TheEagle: ls -l /bin/ash and make sure it's executable
<freebird> apologies, can you 'ls /bin/ash'
<jramsey> trying to use kppp with a modem but it can't find my modem; how can i tell if a modem is configured on this pc and how i can access it?
<cafuego> TheEagle: sudo nano /etc/shells
<Rian-Davide> is there a way to un-install an older version of fwcutter?
<sir_diplomatico> Ethaniel: So the livecd runs and you're at the desktop... but you're looking for your HDD mounted right
<sir_diplomatico> or trying to mount it
<NET||abuse> sourcemaker, gftp, fillzilla, nautilus, konqueror,, decent list of tools, any others?
<Ethaniel> Well
<Flannel> Rian-Davide: how did you install it?
<Rian-Davide> deb package
<Ethaniel> I run my Live CD, and when I try to find my HD I can't find it
<Flannel> Rian-Davide: then yeah, just remove the deb package
<thysteo> ls
<Rian-Davide> how?
<thysteo> Hello
<arooni_> my crontab scripts aren't running;  i did: crontab -e; then put this line in: 0 * * * * unison simple -batch ....  and i've verified it's not running... should i restart my laptop?  ideas (running ubuntu gutsy)
<Cohuntas> why would it say permission denied when I try to enter "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<sourcemaker> NET||abuse: I always use the ftp command or konqueror...  I have not tested all the others tools
<TheEagle> oh hehe, i thought /etc/shells was a directory and u wanted me to add a link or summat
<Flannel> Rian-Davide: Open your favorite package manager (syanptic, adept, etc) and remove the package
<Rian-Davide> ah ok cool will do
<sourcemaker> Cohuntas  : you must be root
<TheEagle> the lack of file types confuses me
<carrja> have a happy and safe new years eve everyone
<thysteo> I have a litlle problem when I want to install Gecode/R on my Ubuntu machine. How can I solve this ?
<freebird> cheers
<Cohuntas> how do you go to root?
<Anderson> Jowi, how do I restart xorg?
<TheEagle> Cohuntas: or run comand with sudo in front if it
<sourcemaker> Cohuntas: sudo su
<TheEagle> Cohuntas: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rian-Davide> opensource has forced me to drink and drive
<usrl> I installed Kubuntu last night, using Dolphin I try to change the view properties to "Details", and set it for all folders, but as soon as I click OK it goes back to it's default settings.
<freebird> Cohuntas: do 'sudo vi somefile'
<Rian-Davide> hopefully Ill have a safe ride home tonight
<Tyczek> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Jowi> Anderson, ctrl-alt-backspace. or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".
<sir_diplomatico> Ethaniel: try checking to see if it's detecting your drive w/ the partition manager under system/admin-prefs
<bluefoxx> well, im installing gutsy, hopefully i dont have a crash or anything...
<tbarturbo> does anybody want a new laptop as i hate vista and wifi dont work?!
<sir_diplomatico> Ethaniel: if you see the drive and partitions, find the appropriate partition you want to mount, and try manually mounting it in the console
<Rian-Davide> sure
<Rian-Davide> I'll take it
<sir_diplomatico> tbaturbo: yes
<linuxbomb> tbarturbo, ok
<sir_diplomatico> lol
<cheako> ne1 running p2p, like gnutella?
<tbarturbo> wicked thought i was invisible for a second:P
<cheako> I need a peer or two to connect two.
<Flannel> tbarturbo: Can you get it to work with 32bit Gutsy?
<TheEagle> do i have to restart to make the new login shell become operational?
<linuxbomb> tbarturbo, try gentoo
<tbarturbo> Flannel: no but your welcome to help me through the terminal commands to try it ;)
<tbarturbo> Flannel: it didnt work with 64bit thats for sure
<Flannel> tbarturbo: Eh?  Well, I meant reinstall with i386 and try ndiswrapper again.  Also, try taking your battery all the way out (while unplugged), some cards won't work with *nix without a complete power cycle after being used on windows
<tbarturbo> sorry flannel missread you ... 32bit gutsys installed wifi dont work lol
<tbarturbo> havent tried ndiswrapper again i dont know how:(
<Flannel> tbarturbo: 32bit is much more likely to work than 64, I'd stick with 32 while trying.
<brian2177> can anyone help me set up wifi on my macbook under 7.10
<Flannel> tbarturbo: What sort of card is this?
<linea> quit
<tbarturbo> athorus i think
<Cohuntas> how do you save xorg in nano?
<tbarturbo> atheros even
<ompaul> Cohuntas, ctrl x and see what happens it is on the bottom of your screen
<Flannel> tbarturbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64   Thats ndiswrapper on 64 bit.  Atheros...
 * bitmonk remembers using nano ;d
<tbarturbo> Flannel: im on 32 bit again at the mo.... 64bit software was useless
<|DuReX|> how can i stop udev to make /dev/sda1 ?
<|DuReX|> sda1 is part of a dmraid, so should NOT be created
<dcesiel_> you guys know how to stream video through a video camera via firewire to a web server so it's a live video feed?
<Flannel> tbarturbo: Not  useless, but much harder with finnicky hardware.  What model is your laptop?
<Lunar_Lamp> I need to load firmware to get my USB tv card working. I have the firmware but am unsure where to put it. /lib/firmware doesn't appear correct (as it is there, but it is not detected). Where should I put it?
<tbarturbo> Flannel: its an acer aspire 5520
<xiodioxider> Lunar_Lamp , put it in the ass
<liquidengineer> Hello
<nuke-serge> hi all :)
<nuke-serge> need some help with emacs configuration
<Lunar_Lamp> xiodioxider, it's more helpful to just say nothing than to give stupid answers like that.
<liquidengineer> I'm trying to get ubuntu to broadcast my hostname, so I added the following line to dhclient.conf: send host-name "host";
<Groovestix> hey folks, how can I strip Ubuntu from all the clutter? I just wanna use it as a BOINC machine
<nuke-serge> how do i choose to stop showing hidden files in emacs
<T1m0thy> X keeps restarting out of no where and I've tried fsck and memtest86+. Any ideas?
<liquidengineer> when i tried to source the file, it said it could not find the program send
<liquidengineer> what am I doing wrong?
<liquidengineer> do I need to install something?
<Telarian02> I changed the resolution of my console and everything works fine except the screen is not centered on my monitor if i change the settings then switch back to graphical screen and I have to recenter it again, if i leave console resolution at default i never have to change the settings on monitor, anyone have some help?
<TheEagle> woo.... my default shell is now ash!
<Flannel> tbarturbo: Well, from what I see so far, we'll definately have to use ndiswrapper.
<arooni_> my crontab scripts aren't running;  i did: crontab -e; then put this line in: 0 * * * * /usr/bin/unison simple -batch ....  and i've verified it's not running... i've also verified the command works from any arbitrary directory... should i restart my laptop?  ideas (running ubuntu gutsy)
<ader10> could someone highlight my name
<kane77> what is the easiest way to synchronize projects (files) between desktop/laptop?
<linuxbomb> Telarian02, I had that problem because the resolution wasn't supported by my monitor but I doubt thats your problem
<kane77> ader10, I can...
<liquidengineer> any ideas would be greatly appriciated
<tbarturbo> Flannel could we go through it in a pm from my other machine... in your own time...
<ader10> thank you
<Pir8> does this work for others as well? If you select an mp3 file, and leave your mouse over it, does it play the file until the mouse is over it?
<Ethaniel> Sir_Displomatico: I already found my HD. it is on hdb, but when I write: fdisk -l /dev/hdb it says "It can't be open"
<Cohuntas> I tried everything and I still cannot get my resolution working
<arooni_> can someone help me get my crontab thing working?
<Cohuntas> I think me xorg file is screwed
<linuxbomb> Telarian02, There is also xvidtune , that can center your picture
<Telarian02> linuxbomb, thanks
<jkfldsjkla> unscrew it
<TheEagle> if only microsoft were so stupid to let people build the source code themselves - hehe
<bluefoxx> exit
 * TheEagle apologizes for such a random and off topic point - hehe
<tbarturbo> theeagle then ppl like me would have no usable OS out of the box!!!
<Flannel> tbarturbo: I'm not a wifi guy.  However, this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper  Is very verbose.  If you have questions about specifics, ask them here, and I'm sure someone can answer them.
<tbarturbo> ok thanx FLANNEL
<ompaul> TheEagle, if they would and the accepted changes back they would be more secure
<ompaul> imho
<ompaul> but that would not suit them
<ompaul> woops offtopic
<TheEagle> indeed, they're just too occupied making money to bother what the consumer wants
<tom1979> #
<tom1979> download the ndiswrapper source from ndiswrapper.sf.net.
<tom1979> #
<tom1979> Untar it and go into the ndiswrapper directory
<tom1979>  im confused now
<ompaul> TheEagle, if you care to we can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * TheEagle apologizes for being off topic
<teddy_> Hi, I've got a symlink in the rc2.d folder to a shell script under /etc/init.d/ but it doesn't start when Ubuntu starts. Can anybody help?
<Tux360> how do i change directory in terminal?
<TheEagle> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper | tom1979
<ubotu> tom1979: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> tom1979, it is a bit more userfriendly than you might imagine
<Tux360> i typed "cd home/kevin/ati drivers/" but it doesnt work
<aoupi> Tux360: it's because of the space, try cd home/kevin/ati\ drivers/
<tom1979> ompaul sorry fella, been trying for 2 days pretty much non stop and just dont get it :(
<wols> teddy_: how is the symlink named?
<teddy_> S50tomcat
<teddy_> wols, S50Tomcat
<TheEagle> tom1979: wot r u trying to do?
<liquidengineer> So, can anyone help me with my dhclient.conf problem?
<wols> Tribes: tomcat should install itself properly
<liquidengineer> I added the send host-name "host"; line, and rebooted, but nothing happened
<tom1979> TheEagle trying to set my new laptop up with WIFI
<Tux360> it wont even let me go to cd home
<aoupi> Tux360: make that cd /home/kevin/ati\ drivers/
<Tux360> or cd home/kevin
<liquidengineer> as far as I can tell I'm still not broadcasting a hostname
<tom1979> aparently ndiswrappers the way to go but i just cand do it:(
<Tribes> what?
<Tux360> still not working
<TheEagle> what chipset are you using tom1979
<wols> tom1979: what wlan chip?
<wols> Tux360: what is wrong with the ubuntu ati drivers?
<tom1979> atheros
<teddy_> wols, any ideas?
<wols> tom1979: madwifi
<aoupi> Tux360: http://www.linuxcommand.org/ see that for terminal basics
<wols> teddy_: yes. use the ubuntu packages
<Tux360> wols: im using suse lol thats whats wrong
<tom1979> Wols ive got madwifi but that did nothing ... can you help out configure it in a pm? traffics high in here...
<Tux360> im starting to think i should use kubuntu
<wols> Tux360: then you are in the wrong channel. #suse. good bye
<nicholas> Wols, could you help me to install the FPC source?
<jkfldsjkflds> how do you pronounce ubuntu? is it oobuntu or youbuntu
<wols> tom1979: no I won't
<ompaul> oobuntoo
<PriceChild> jkfldsjkflds, oooo-boon-too
<tom1979> pleeeeeeeeeeease!?
<wols> nicholas: never used lazarus, sorry. check /usr/share/doc/<packagename> possibly
<jkfldsjkflds> ok thanks
<Rian-Davide> hey I just installed fwcutter and the firmware and it says its all installed fine but now. it won't find any wireless networks at all
<Rian-Davide> so I can't connect to anything
<nicholas> :(
<TheEagle> tom1979: do you know what drivers you need - even if they are windows drivers?
<teddy_> wols, what if it was another package? Maybe a program which I wrote? The mechanism ought to be the same!!
<wols> Rian-Davide: where is the firmware installed, what does syslog say when you modprobe the driver?
<Rian-Davide> ahh yes mod probe
<wols> teddy_: what if I had a pony? it isn't another package
<Rian-Davide> I'll have to do that
<magic_ninja> can anyone reccomend a good, lightweight settings daemon
<dcesiel_> Does anyone done webcasting in ubuntu or know what I can use to do it?
<Rian-Davide> could you tell me in some detail how to do that?
<teddy_> wols, don't make me waste my time pls!!
<wols> teddy_: so you waste mine?
<Tamale> can someone help me fix my fonts for firefox and opera in gutsy?   they look awful after my install of the mythtv package.  i think it somehow made my default 'sans' point to arial instead of bitstream vera sans
<tom1979> Theeagle i believe i have the vista drivers, ive found atheros and broadcom drivers on the vista partition
<Rian-Davide> lol this is why vmware is great
<teddy_> wols,  if you don't know how to solve the problem just shut up!#
<Rian-Davide> I need to get me some to fire up ubuntu
<wols> tom1979: you don't want vista drivers. if you insist on ndiswrapper you need XP drivers
<TheEagle> tom1979: do you know the exact make and model of your card?
<tom1979> Then i dont have the correct drivers to use ndiswrapper :(
<Rian-Davide> windows vista is digusting they put it on all new computers even on ones that are far too slow to even begin to run it
<Rian-Davide> it runs to sluggishly its disgusting
<TheEagle> tom1979: you can get them though
<jkfldsjkflds> hmm, when my laptop battery discharges completely my laptop dies, no shutdown, no warning. is this a bug or do i need to set something?
<jkfldsjkflds> i already set it to "shutdown" but it didnt work
<jkfldsjkflds> shutdown when battery is low that is
<fladd> hi there, does anyone know how to set up a dual screen setup, with the 1st one on the left? using an nvidia card.
<tom1979> Theeagle i pm'd you...
<jrattner1> Question: Why isnt flash for my system working, even though flash-nonfree plugin is installed?
<TheEagle> no you didn't
<Rian-Davide> how do you mod prob to find out if my fwcutter driver is working?
<Rian-Davide> my battery is dying so Im running out of time
<srbaker> hey folks
<srbaker> does hardy alpha 1 include the ati opensource stuff?
<FLUxXxX> Hello all! What do i have to add to /etc/sudoers file or what else exactly to do in order to NOT get prompted for the password each time i use sudo in a terminal and each time i run applications such as synaptic in Gnome? I'm so tired about typing the password each time i do some administration task. Security is NOT an issue as I'm the only one using this computer and i'm behind firewall with NO public IP address. PLEASE HELP
<jkfldsjkflds> jrattner dont you need the firefox plugin too?
<jkfldsjkflds> (just a guess)
<FLUxXxX> please point me in the right direction
<FLUxXxX> please, anyone
<FLUxXxX> thanks
<tom1979> Theeagle i did i guess it doesnt work lol, i can run a terminal command to give card info, or read it off the rear of laptop...
<jkfldsjkflds> lol FLUxxxx, nobody here is going to tell you how to do that
<FLUxXxX> what?!
<FLUxXxX> why?!?!
<hollywoodb> Does the 7.10 standard install/live disc come with Intel wireless (ipw2200) firmware?
<jkfldsjkflds> because its not safe
<FLUxXxX> i know but i want to do this
<FLUxXxX> please
<TheEagle> i just messaged you tom1979
<jkfldsjkflds> but you could just look it up on google, or log in as root (not recommended)
<T1m0thy> X keeps restarting out of no where and I've tried fsck and memtest86+. Any ideas?
<jkfldsjkflds> personally i dont know how to do exactly what you're asking about, but a root login would disable sudo all together
<Rian-Davide> hey wols you still there?
<Tamale> can someone help me fix my fonts for firefox and opera in gutsy?   they look awful after my install of the mythtv package.  i think it somehow made my default 'sans' point to arial instead of bitstream vera sans
<FLUxXxX> i;ve tried google but i don't even know what to search for
<hollywoodb> T1m0thy: anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<xiodioxider> see? just problems in here and my windows xp works find! CHANGE SYSTEM ;)
<FLUxXxX> because i don't know how to do this
<FLUxXxX> please, point me in the right direction
<tbarturbo> atheros ar5bxb63
<graabein> i'm working on http://localhost:631/admin for cupsys but i don't know if i have either 'cupsys' user or 'shadow' group?
<graabein> how can i ping a computer or share in my network via samba??
<TheEagle> tom1979: on vista you can go to te device manager and see what your card is called
<jkfldsjkflds> fluxxxx if youre good at following directions - http://www.ubuntux.org/root-login-ubuntu
<jkfldsjkflds> theres a reason why its difficult to enable root though
<ompaul> FLUxXxX, the sudo web page has stuff written on it you could use
<tbarturbo> theeagle im getting your pm's they are slow though, i cant get into vista without a reboot <<<tom1979
<jrattner1> Question: When I try to install flashplugin-nonfree I get the following error: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  , The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<jrattner1> any ideas?
<billy_> i created files in the terminal logged in as root, and now they have padlocks on their icons. how do i change it so that it was as though a normal user created them?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | FLUxXxX
<ubotu> FLUxXxX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<graabein> nvm i needed to install smb first :-/
<jkfldsjkflds> he knows what sudo is, he just doesnt like it
<TheEagle> well... you can't get info about your card if it is not installed properly - but you can trry
<FLUxXxX> jkfldsjkflds: i don't want to login as root. i just want to be logged in as my USER but i don't want to be prompted for the password each time i run SUDO or Synaptic in GNOME
<FLUxXxX> HOW to do this ?
<Rian-Davide> hey I just installed fwcutter and the firmware and it says its all installed fine but now. it won't find any wireless networks at all
<magic_ninja> !prozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> FLUxXxX, I told you, you can do it I told you where that information is
<billy_> i created files in the terminal logged in as root, and now they have padlocks on their icons. how do i change it so that it was as though a normal user created them?
<jkfldsjkflds> hmm yeah there is a way to do that listen to ompaul
<TheEagle> tbarturbo: type in iwconfig in the terminal and then see if there is a device named wlan0
<tom1979> ok
<arooni_> so this is wierd;  when i have: * * * * * /usr/bin/unison -batch simple >/tmp/unison.log 2>&1
<arooni_>   .... unison runs ... but if i leave out the >/tmp/unison.log 2>&1 ......... it doesn't actually run?  ideas?
<tom1979> TheEagle no wireless extensions
<TheEagle> is there a device called wlan0?
<FLUxXxX> ompaul: thanks for nothing.
<jkfldsjkflds> fluxxxx try using sudo -i
<FLUxXxX> you could just say "%wheel  ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL" and not waste my time
<tom1979> TheEagle no only lo and eth2
<ompaul> FLUxXxX, I told you it is on that bpage
<TheEagle> tom1979: so, is your wifi adapter a build in card or usb?
<ompaul> FLUxXxX, I hope your machine never has a malicious visitor ever
<tom1979> built in
<TheEagle> try lspci
<TheEagle> and see if you can locate your device
<tom1979> i typed the outcome of lspci in your pm box :P
<TheEagle> i don't have it lol
<TheEagle> try and pastebin it
<TheEagle> !paste > tim1979
<tom1979>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<tom1979> TheEagl is that the bit u want or shall i pastebin it?
<TheEagle> So i'm guessing that the model is an AR5000EG
<TheEagle> thats the bit i want thanks
<TheEagle> sorry, AR5006EG
<TheEagle> hold on a second
<tom1979> TheEagle i can almost type that without using the lspci command now ive done it so many time today:P
<hacim> I'm able to get amarok to connect to my ipod and I can transfer songs to it, but when I try to use it, there is no music
<TheEagle> hehe
<Donkey`> hey guys, running gutsy with the latest nvidia drivers(169) using an 8x AGP 6200LE, trying to improve the performance of quake3. i am only getting about 35-50fps, and getting 1200-1300fps on glxgears. any suggestions?
<^^gabriel^^> exit
<TheEagle> are you using ethernet to connect to the internet at the moment? just occured to me lol
<tom1979> TheEagle yes i have lan connected, and my other lappy is wireless... its ibm though its cool:P
<liquidengineer> How do I get my box's MAC address?
<TheEagle> i'm just checking the Atheros Website for the drivers, sorry about the delay
<shadylookin> hacim I used gtkpod and it put my music in a different folder in the ipod that wasn't accessible, you should check it and make sure amarok didn't do the same
<Jowi> liquidengineer, "ifconfig" in a terminal
<arialth> liquidengineer: use ifconfig
<tom1979> In your own time fella... though through pm or msn or something might be easier to avoid traffic...
<liquidengineer> I'm assuming it's the HWaddr for eth0?
<arialth> liquidengineer: depending upon which interface you use to connect, the MAC will be different and is displayed under the entry HWaddr
<Jowi> liquidengineer, it's called HWaddr
<Jowi> yes
<liquidengineer> glorious
<liquidengineer> :D
<T1m0thy> X keeps restarting out of no where and I've tried fsck and memtest86+. Any ideas? Xorg paste here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50192/
<arialth> okay i have an issue with putting Ubuntu 7.04 to sleep on my Hp laptop
<arialth> it goes to sleep just fine but when it wakes up, things dont seem  to work
<magic_ninja> can anyone reccomend a good gui-based download manager
<TheEagle> tom1979: ive come across a sourcefourge project called madwifi which aparently has the drivers for your card
<arialth> magic_ninja: downthemall
<kbrooks> i plugged in a new camera to my computer and ubuntu does not seem to be detecting it
<arialth> for firfox
<liquidengineer> Thanks!
<liquidengineer> :D
<arialth> for instance: if i leave my wireless mouse plugged in and put the system to sleep, and i wake the system, i cannot use the mouse
<Stormx2> Hmm
<tom1979> TheEagle ive installed that madwifi through synaptic already... nothing happened and i dont know where to go with it....
<arialth> even if i unplug it and plug it back in
<Stormx2> How can I download a source package?
<WorkingOnWise> which java plugin do i choose for firefox? Choices are java se5.0, java se 6, gcj and gcj using icedtea. I already have netbeans and jdk 6 installed.
<Stormx2> wait, nevermind
<shadylookin> sudo apt-get source package I believe
<arialth> can someone please tell me if i need to re-modprobe some driver or something?
<TheEagle> ok, uninstall it via synaptic, and i'll attempt to go through how to install it from scratch
<tom1979> TheEagle ok... how do i highlight your text on xchat?
<TheEagle> what do you mean?
<miocomputer> if you like beatles www.beatlestube.net
<miocomputer> all videos and lyrics
<TheEagle> tom1979: do you mean make it go read?
<TheEagle> *red
<T1m0thy> X keeps restarting out of no where and I've tried fsck and memtest86+. Any ideas? Xorg paste here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50192/
<kbrooks> i plugged in a new camera to my computer and ubuntu does not seem to be detecting it
<kbrooks> any ideas?
<kbrooks> lsusb shows it
<tom1979> TheEagle yes... change the font of your text only...
<kbrooks> logs show it
<kbrooks> but no window
<liquidengineer> Stupid question 2:
<liquidengineer> how do I tell dhclient to manually get a new IP address?
<TheEagle> it works when you type my name ("The Eagle") anywhere in the message, tom1979
<shadylookin> kbrooks does it show up in /media director?
<jkfldsjkflds> kbrooks you could see if it works by installing cheese
<kbrooks> jkfldsjkflds, installing what
<TheEagle> SOrryy, i typed a space, and there is not a space in my name
<jkfldsjkflds> sudo apt-get install cheese
<kbrooks> shadylookin, no
<arialth> liquidengineer: what do you mean?
<carrierBag> I compiled and installed my own php by patching the up-to-date source of libapache2-mod-php5 by chanching some configuration attributes in debian/rules, etc... generated the .deb-files and installed them.. all fine and good. But within seconds, the synaptic-updater poped up, telling me there were some updates for .. libapache2-mod-php5.. ha. so I locked this package in synaptic and went away, came back later and guess what.. he did instal
<carrierBag> l the libapache2-mod-php5 again, probably because it is regarded as security update... but what the... I locked it?!  So.. How can I look this modified package whithout unchecking the "auto install security patches" option in synaptic?
<jkfldsjkflds> cheese is just a little app that runs webcams with the v4l2 driver
<liquidengineer> I want to tell it to release its current lease and get a new address
<kbrooks> !info cheese
<graabein> elder, http://www.fsckin.com/2007/12/20/how-to-run-world-of-warcraft-wow-in-linux-using-wine/
<ubotu> cheese: A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 669 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<tom1979> TheEagle ok kool... removed the madwifi bit i installed now... so when your ready:P
<jkfldsjkflds> and it doesnt have to be in a /media directory, mine was in /dev/video0
<liquidengineer> I ran dhclient -r to rlease
<kbrooks> jkfldsjkflds, its not a webcam
<liquidengineer> now how do I get a new one?
<jkfldsjkflds> ohhh
<kbrooks> jkfldsjkflds, its a _camera_
<TheEagle> so, you removed madwifi from synapitic tom1979
<jkfldsjkflds> hmm and it doesnt show up in file manager?
<taime1> whats the name of the dictionary in ubuntu? is it a gnome app?
<^^gabriel^^> qiit
<T1m0thy> X keeps restarting out of no where and I've tried fsck and memtest86+. Any ideas? Xorg paste here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50192/
<kbrooks> jkfldsjkflds, no doesnt pop up
<tom1979> Theealge yes
<jkfldsjkflds> hmmm, hmm indeed, can you alter the cameras connect settings?
<jkfldsjkflds> sometimes it'll work under mass storage but not pcp
<arialth> does anyone know how to fix problems with sleep mode?
<MinceR> hay
<kbrooks> jkfldsjkflds, good idea
<TheEagle> tom1979: go to this URL, it is a direct link to the download, and a message will pop up http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=82936&use_mirror=dfn&filename=madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.gz&44624507
<taime1> hey mincer
<shadylookin> i thought they just fixed sleep mode in 7.10
<Volkodav> I dl the image from ubuntu.com and can't find md sum to check ?
<Jowi> T1m0thy, the AIGLX warnings are nothing to worry about. it's a normal warning on the intel chipset. which chipset are you using?
<tom1979> TheEagle ok ill extract to a new folder on desktop
<MinceR> i have kubuntu and fedora installed and when installing a new kernel version in kubuntu, it automatically makes "ubuntu" entries for the fedora kernels too (which don't work since they use the wrong initrd). what's the preferred way to exclude those kernels from the automatic grub entry generation?
<TheEagle> ok
<MinceR> hay taime1
<T1m0thy> Jowi: 945 GM
<Jowi> T1m0thy, same here. can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<Jowi> !paste | T1m0thy
<ubotu> T1m0thy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tesmar> hi all, I have a quick question for anyone with MS Office experience, I know this is the wrong channel, but does anyone know whether or not I Can buy the english version of office and somehow transform it into the spanish version? This is 2007.
<TheEagle> how do you check if the kernel sources are installed?
<tom1979> TheEagle ok i have a folder on the desktop now it didnt extract to a new folder though...
<tesmar> or does buying a licsence for the ENglish version also give you a liscence for the spanish version?
<MinceR> i doubt it
<T1m0thy> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50197/
<TheEagle> so, has it extracted?
<MinceR> they're doing localisation the Wrong Way ;)
<tesmar> :)
<DigitalNinja> I just installed horde3
<tom1979> TheEagle i think so its 10mb
<DigitalNinja> I get the following error
<DigitalNinja> Warning: Unexpected character in input: '\' (ASCII=92) state=1 in /etc/horde/horde3/conf.php on line 76
<tesmar> well I am trying to load a computer with Spanish software and it is hard as heck to fiund
<Jowi> T1m0thy, ok. what is the PC manufacturer?
<liquidengineer> Wow
<T1m0thy> Jowi: Toshiba
<liquidengineer> Okay
<graabein> how do i probe the network with samba to check for shared folders/printers???
<tesmar> Dell won't even sell you Spanish version of Windoes preinstalled
<jkfldsjkflds> hmm im still wondering why i cant manage to have my laptop auto shutdown when the battery is low, rather than going until it cant go no more
<carrierBag> oktanouc, I try to rephrase; how to lock a self-patched/compiled package without unchecking "auto install security updates/patches" in synaptic?
<TheEagle> is there a folder on your desktop with the extracted files in?
<SweMac> Hi... Having big issues trying to convert avi to 3gp on ubuntu server
<tesmar> which sucks
<SweMac> get unknown codec error
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I have connected D-Link DIR-615 to my network (home) and have managed to make it work under Windows.  Now, I am on my Ubuntu7.10 and am wondering how I have to procede to have connection in there too. Thanks
<SweMac> Tried installing ffmpeg from medibuntu repo, but dont know how
<tom1979> TheEagle yes 200 odd files
<Jowi> T1m0thy, what change did you do to get the crash?
<tom1979> TheEagle 21 items in the folder
<liquidengineer> I just edited dhclient.conf and set the following two lines 1) send host-name "hostname"; and 2) send dhcp-client-identifier MAC_ADDR; .  Now my router sees it's client ID as the mac address without colons, and not the hostname
<liquidengineer> what'd I do wrong?
<tom1979> TheEagle some are other folders...
<TheEagle> yep
<tom1979> kk
<T1m0thy> Jowi: Nothing.
<TheEagle> have you installed the kernel sources at all during your attempts at installing things?
<Jowi> T1m0thy, ok. does 1280x800 work at all?
<TheEagle> tim1979: sorry, sometimes i forget to address the messages i send
<T1m0thy> Jowi: I'm running it right now.. Some days it doesn't crash at all, others a coupel times, today it has been a few. And I'm running 1280x800 right now.
<TheEagle> and now i get your name wrong hehe, sory tom1979
<tom1979> TheEagle sorry for the noobness... im not sure... the current install is clean plus all updates and upgrades... 7.10
<tom1979> lol
<liquidengineer> Any help would be greatly appricated
<TheEagle> ok, we can try and install them and if they are already installed it should tell you
<TheEagle> open terminal
<tom1979> ok
<troythetechguy> I just installed vmware server from synaptic.  How do I now set up vmware?
<TheEagle> type in the following command tom1979
<TheEagle> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cheako> ne1 running gtk-gnutella?
<TheEagle> the $(uname -r) just fills in your kernel version so you get your headers that will work on your version of linux
<liquidengineer> Any ideas at all?  This is driving me a bit nuts
<Jowi> T1m0thy, I don't see anything to help me out with troubleshooting. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cheako> I need a host to connect too, I need to be bootstraped.
<Tamale> how does firefox pick the font it uses?  it doesn't appear to have anything to do with its preferences settings
<tom1979> TheEagle sorry i lied i did that command about ten mins ago:P
<Tamale> 'cause I can only choose "sans" or "serif" there
<T1m0thy> Jowi: Ubuntu 7.10
<tom1979> nothing installed this time
<TheEagle> tom1979: so you have them installed, try it anyway just to make sure they are installed
<Juno_DG> #bash.org.pl
<WorkingOnWise> would someone go to this page, http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/legalhistory.htm , and tell me if the buttons on the left load correctly, and tell me which java plugin u are using. I am using java 6 plugin and all i get is a stack of white boxes with thin black borders...
<Juno_DG> sorry :D
<nemewsys> ------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<tom1979> TheEagle it is ok they all installed correctly and nothing to add this time i did it anyway
<MinceR> bye
<Jowi> T1m0thy, you might want to try the i810 driver instead of the intel one. for me it is more stable but Im running 7.04
<TheEagle> ok
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-driver-i810 does not exist in gutsy
<Jowi> ah
<isymoney> -------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<TheEagle> cd into the directory on your deskop tom1979, if you know how to
<isymoney> ------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<kitche> Jowi: yeah some cards don't like the intel driver they crash big time
<Jowi> so the intel has taken over the i810 totally... hmmm...
<tom1979> TheEagle no i dont know how lol
<Haddem> !info irc.brasirc.org
<ubotu> Package irc.brasirc.org does not exist in gutsy
<TheEagle> do    cd /home/<your username>/desktop
<kitche> Jowi: well i810 is being replaced with the intel driver
<tom1979> kk
<Jowi> does anyone know if i810 driver is included in the intel package?
<TheEagle> then do the command - ls (thats a lowercase L and a s
<SweMac> workingonwise your site crashes safari
<kitche> Jowi: it's intel driver but does i8xx and i9xx chipsets
<TheEagle> it will show you a list of folders on your desktop
<tomoya> i enabled restricted VGA driver, when i reboot i cant start ubuntu. why?
<Jowi> kitche, yeah i know. but i810 is more stable on 945GM for some reason.
<isymoney> ------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<isymoney> -------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<WorkingOnWise> SweMac: hmmm....so it likely isnt my browser or browser plugin....
<isymoney> ------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<isymoney> -------------------------http://isymoney.site.vu/
<kitche> Jowi: it's because the intel drivers are horrible
<Hobbsee> bruenig: ?
<tom1979> TheEagle yes it does
<bruenig> he klined after I triggered
<Hobbsee> ah, good
<TheEagle> can you see the one you extracted the files to?
<tom1979> TheEagle yes
<TheEagle> just type in      cd <folder>
<Jowi> kitche, nah not that bad... "i810" and "intel" comes from the same people (intel).
<arialth> someone please tell me why USB devices do not work after i suspend?
<arialth> anyone?
<Jowi> kitche, no idea why there's a difference in quality though...
<tom1979> TheEagle yep in the folder now
<kitche> Jowi: intel driver is still not great for code for certain chipsets it crashes on many chipsets
<TheEagle> do the ls command again
<liquidengineer> I just edited dhclient.conf and set the following two lines 1) send host-name "hostname"; and 2) send dhcp-client-identifier MAC_ADDR; .  Now my router sees it's client ID as the mac address without colons, and not the hostname
<Jowi> T1m0thy, I think you should file a bug report. since it seems to be random maybe the devs can figure it out more easily than I :)
<Jowi> !bug | T1m0thy
<ubotu> T1m0thy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * OleMoudi GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO 
<T1m0thy> Thanks.
<liquidengineer> What am I doing wrong that I still can't get it to broadcast a hostname to the network?
<tbarturbo> yep theeagle done that
<TheEagle> and is there a file called "Makefile" in there?
<tbarturbo> theeagle YES
<Jowi> kitche, yeah. guess we have to wait it out. will be better over time (hopefully)
<TheEagle> tbarturbo: ok, type make
<tbarturbo> theeagle ok its working...
<tomoya> i enabled restricted VGA driver, when i reboot i cant start ubuntu. why?
<tbarturbo> BRB
<sugarhigh> hello, my ipod is mounting in read-only mode
<kitche> tomoya: no clue without an error message
<conal> what package do people like for a web browser java plugin?
<liquidengineer> Hello?  Can anyone help me with my hostname problem?
<cafuego> sugarhigh: Is it a mac formatted ipod?
<TheEagle> tbarturbo: it should take a while to install
<tomoya> how to exit x-server?
<tbarturbo> theeagle back
<sugarhigh> cafuego, yes :(
<tbarturbo> theeagle its stopped working now...
<TheEagle> has it installed succesfully?
<sugarhigh> cafuego, is there a program that can restore it in vfat?
<tbarturbo> would appear to have
<larson9999> so, if i have an mpg, i have to render it so it's ready for something like dvdauthor?
<cafuego> sugarhigh: I'm not sure, I plugged mine into iTunes on a windows box.
<Rem> Hello! Is there someone here that could try to help me connect to the internet using ubuntu?
<TheEagle> now type in make install
<cafuego> sugarhigh: You cna make Ubuntu be able to write hfs+ though.. but you will probably need to recompile your kernel afetr tweaking the config.
<Rem> My mozilla firefox does not find any internet page even though I have connection to a router.
<tom1979> It seems that there are modules left from previous MadWifi installations.If you are unistalling the MadWifi modules please press "r" to remove them.If you are installing new MadWifi modules, you should consider removing thosealready installed, or else you may experience problems during operation.Remove old modules?[l]ist, [r]emove, [i]gnore or e[x]it (l,r,i,[x]) ?
<Rem> Does someone know what i might do?
<sugarhigh> cafuego, i'm gonna try gParted
<TheEagle> erm...
<TheEagle> press r
<tom1979> kk
<TheEagle> i thkn
<cafuego> sugarhigh: Just don't trash the system partition
<sugarhigh> cafuego, haha, yeah, i've had to back that up before on another ipod
<tom1979> theeagle gives me a load of this ko': Permission denied
<tom1979> rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile/ath_hal.ko': Permission denied
<TwoD_> Rem, I'm a bit busy but I have time to give you a few pointers. First, how are you connected to the internet?
<sugarhigh> cafuego, not fun, i had to dd out the fw partition from another ipod
<cafuego> ugh
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> try this command
<TheEagle> sudo make install
<Rem> Thanks! I am connected to a free router belonging to a university.
<tom1979> theeagle that appears to have worked
<carrierBag> oktanouc, I try to rephrase; how to >really< lock a self-patched/compiled package without unchecking "auto install security updates/patches" in synaptic? Because a self-patched but uptodate package gets updated automatically and it is marked as locked in synaptic.. :/ Any ideas?
<TwoD_> Rem. Ok, how many network cards do you have?
<Rem> Only one i think.
<Rem> I get connected
<liquidengineer> Could someone please help me get my hostname broadcasting?
<liquidengineer> I've modified dhclient.conf with no success, read tutorials, and am thoroughly stumped
<kitche> liquidengineer: broadcast for what? toa windows network or something else
<tomoya> how to exit x-server?
<SweMac> Hi... Having big issues trying to convert avi to 3gp on ubuntu server, get unknown output codec, tried installing ffmpeg from medibunut with no luck, ideas?
<kitche> tomoya: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<TwoD_> Rem. ok, then go to a console, type "ifconfig", it should give you a list of all cards and their addresses etc
<tomoya> thx
<TheEagle> tom1979, sorry about that, went for a drink
<TheEagle> ok
<tom1979> theeagle no worries i got a fosters here now too:P
<Rem> What is a console?
<TwoD_> Rem. If you only find one eth# (eth0), it means you have one card. You can then get info about that card only by typing "ifconfig eth0)
<liquidengineer> kitche: Just, to my network in general.  I'd like to be able to access the machine by hostname, and not IP
<TheEagle> sorry, only 15, i don't drink alcohol :)
<liquidengineer> IP access works fine
<TwoD_> Oops, ) Should have been " =P
<TheEagle> right
<kitche> liquidengineer: you have to change the host file on the machines then
<SirChasm> anyone have an idea why knetworkmanager keeps telling me that there's no active devices in the connection status window?
<liquidengineer> kitche: seriously?
<tom1979> theeagle 13 years my junior and telling me how to set up me lappy:O nice:P
<SirChasm> even if i'm clearly connected?
<TheEagle> lol
<kitche> liquidengineer: yep unless you just want to double click on an icon you need samba installed on the ubuntu machine
<Rem> where should i type this?
<TheEagle> now do this command
<TwoD_> Rem. A terminal/prompt/Command Line Interface (CLI). You're in Ubuntu, right? Then go to Program->Accessories->Terminal
<TheEagle> modprobe ath_pci
<liquidengineer> then what do the "send host-name" and "send dhcp-client-identifier" fields in dhclient.conf DO?
<liquidengineer> I just want to be able to ssh hostname into the computer
<tom1979> theeagle done it
<troythetechguy> How do I install vmware in 7.04?
<TheEagle> did it give any output?
<th0r> liquidengineer to do that you need to add a line to /etc/hosts for the ssh client
<tom1979> no no output
<shadowh511> hello, i need help setting up a wiimote to use as a mouse
<TheEagle> ok
<jangari> i'm about to acquire an old arcade game table that has been restored with a fresh ubuntu machine underneath, any ideas on packages to emulate the old arcade games? pacman, frogger, all that stuff, also general packages for the graphic front-end, so I can flip the screen around and so on?
<TheEagle> i'm not doing this at the same time as it would have no effect on my machine, i am following an INSTALL file to make it simpler for you
<liquidengineer> th0r: that just seems so bizarre.  I'm running a dhcp server on the router.  I have to change all the other clients host files every time the ubuntu box get a new IP?
<tom1979> theeagle i see
<larson9999> jangari, mame is what you're looking for
<TheEagle> now, try iwconfig again
<tom1979> theeagle i dont have a clue... when i was nearer your age it was all fresh in my head with c++ and machine code:P
<th0r> liquidengineer I always use static ip to avoid the problem. There may be a way to get the dhcp server to assign a hostname, but I have never encountered it.
<Dred_furst> Hey, I am having some issues configuring Xorg to detect my backlight, I am running Kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop, but I am able to change the backlight through "echo <x> | sudo of=/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<liquidengineer> th0r: I tried following this tutorial, which is what I want to do: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/06/fix-hostname-unknown-in-router/
<TwoD_> Rem, found the terminal?
<jangari> mame, alright, i'll look into it. Thanks larson9999
<tom1979> theeagle iwconfig gives nothing as before
<rowlandchane> hi there!! do you know any "paint-like" app for linux ubuntu?
<TheEagle> hmm... im just thinking hehe
<liquidengineer> th0r: everyone commenting on that post seemed to have good luck with it
<K_Dallas> Q: I have connected D-Link DIR-615 to my network (home) and have managed to make it work under Windows.  Now, I am on my Ubuntu7.10 and am wondering how I have to procede to have connection in there too. Thanks (The security is set as WPA if it matters)
<jangari> paint-like?
<larson9999> jangari, you won't be dissapointed.  it rocks
<liquidengineer> th0r: and I would use static IP, but this computer isn't mine, I'm trying to set it up for a friend.
<TheEagle> tom1979: try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, I'm trying to walk Rem through the same thing, he seems to have disappeared though...
<DISCONNECTED> es
<tom1979> theeagle no output from that
<bauer_> howto download python libxml2 for python version 2.4
<TheEagle> try iwconfig
<tom1979> still the same
<TheEagle> hmm....
<tom1979> should i be at root or in the madwifi folder still
<TheEagle> no, sudo runs commands as root
<tom1979> kk
<TheEagle> try this
<hockeyfan5000> anyone know a linux program that will allow me to automatically download images from a website??
<th0r> liquidengineer that line is uncommented by default in ubuntu, and still I cannot reach my server by hostname unless I add it to hosts. I would be surprised to find a wifi router that was smart enough to handle that kind of registration
<TheEagle> sudo insmod ath_pci
<nanus> ##php-es
<TheEagle> nanus
<pyrotix> not particularly linux-y (although slightly unix-ish) -- my linksys router won't forward port 80/81 to lamp despite me doing everything required. E.g. Redirecting and enabling anonymous internet requests; I even upgraded the firmware to no avail. wtf?
<liquidengineer> th0r: thanks anyway.  Just kinda blows me away that my Mac and my windows box broadcast their hostnames to my router just fine
<TheEagle> /joing ##php-es
<tom1979> theeagle insmod: can't read 'ath_pci': No such file or directory
<liquidengineer> th0r: I'd think a linux OS would have no issues doing the same
<TwoD_> pyrotix, opened port in iptables?
<th0r> liquidengineer I have noticed several issues with dhcp in linux. I use static whenever I can just to keep life simple
<tele> anyone know of a sweet music player that has a search function for your songs?
<tele> anyone know of a sweet music player that has a search function for your songs?
<TheEagle> i don't think that method's going to work
<kitche> !repeat | tele
<ubotu> tele: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tom1979> :(
<TheEagle> you've probably heard this already but
<soldats> tele, amarok, rythmbox??
<TheEagle> maybe ndiswrapper
<tom1979> yep heard it a lot
<kitche> tele: maybe banshee amarok or rythmbox
<TwoD_> tele, Amarok. Or Xmms if you want more Winamp-like but no media library...
<pyrotix> TwoD: asking if I'm blocking the port on a software level of my comp? I thought that kubuntu/ubuntu didn
<TheEagle> tried it?
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, I'll wait till Rem comes back but couyld you plz let me know when you start explaining, thanks
<tom1979> havent a clue how to do ndiswrapper either
<TheEagle> i'll help you with that
<vwfanatic>  Howdy all! Fresh install of Xubuntu - originally installed restricted driver for BCM43xxx, worked great, reboot, get error  "The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<vwfanatic> <vwfanatic> Disabled the Restricted driver, reboot. Same error. How do I find out what it's trying to do, and allow my main user to "access the system configuration" as it so kindly says I'm not allowed to do?
<pyrotix> 't come with firewall enalbed
<shadowh511> !wimote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wimote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TwoD_> pyrotix, almost everything's blocked by default
<tele> sweet ill check them out
<shadowh511> !wiimote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiimote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowh511> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pyrotix> TwoD: ah. Ty. I guess I just need to install firestarter if I want to open it up in a friendly gui way?
<WGGMk> recently had kiba-dock installed from source.. it started messing with my sound.. uninstalled it and removed from /usr/bin but I forgot to take the startup script out of Sessions.. I dont know how to navigate to the file via command line.. can anyone help me?
<TheEagle> tom1979: have you downloaded ndiswrapper
<tom1979> theeagle im not sure
<tom1979> theeagle lets do it from scratch lol
<tom1979> brb
<TheEagle> ok
<liquidengineer> th0r: thakns.  at least now I know it's not just me
<TheEagle> gives me some time to get a page up :)
<TwoD_> pyrotix, iptables is "simply" a list of allowed ports (in and out). It's always used when making connections. You can make life easier and use Firestarter which is a GUI for iptables etc. Firestarter doesn't need to be running except when you make changes, since all it does is modify iptables.
<th0r> liquidengineer I have to say though...my laptop is running suse and I just checked...it is identifying itself to the SBC dsl/wifi
<Aztec007> hey all, how big of a risk is it to install "non-authenticated" software thru synaptic? I get this warning that installing it may put my machine at risk
<TwoD_> pyrotix, didn't see you typed that. Yes, that's what you need. =)
<Mikeee> is anybody else having problems getting Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG working on "latest" 7.10?
<WGGMk> recently had kiba-dock installed from source.. it started messing with my sound.. uninstalled it and removed from /usr/bin but I forgot to take the startup script out of Sessions.. I dont know how to navigate to the file via command line.. can anyone help me?
<tbarturbo> theeagle im back when your ready but do you have msn or something?
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, I was heading to the shower in a couple of mins. But I can help you first since Rem doesn't seem to be back yet.
<TheEagle> not on ubuntu no
<Syntux> How can I give a RWX permission to all USB storage I connect to my laptop, automatically ?
<tom1979> theeagle not even pidgeon or amsn?
<theatrus> Mikeee, no problems with it, in a Thinkpad T60
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, thanks. i have a dsl connection and a d-link router working fine under windows.
<TheEagle> i have pigeon but i can't be asked to open it, slows everything down a bit
<budluva> hello all
<tom1979> theeagle no probs:P
<TwoD_> Ok, using dhcp I guess?
<Mikeee> theatrus: I got it to work a few times, but now I've tried pretty much all the stuff I can think of - to no avail
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, pppoe yes
<WGGMk> when gnome is starting and logging in to the desktop.. it doesnt load the top/bottom taksbar's... how can i fix this??
<TheEagle> download ndiswrapper here tom1979 http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?gnot roup_id=93482&use_mirror=garr&filename=ndiswrapper-1.51.tar.gz&4864210
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, and just eth0
<kitche> WGGMk: gnome-panel & needs started most likely
<TheEagle> and do the same as before, extract to desktop
<Mikeee> theatrus: I'm running WPA2/TKIP... are you also using encryption, and if so, WPA2 as well?
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, i forgot, it is a toshiba satellite laptop
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, I meant on the LAN side, you're runninga a dhcp server on the router which gives you an ip automatically in Windows?
<WGGMk> kitche: what would cause it to 'not' start
<Groovestix> hey folks, I am installing Ubuntu minimal, can someone help me pick the right software to install?
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, i have dynamics IP
<kitche> WGGMk: you have kiba-dock in your sessions that might be killing the gnome-panel
<Cackette> Quick question. My CPU is an AMD Athlon 64 3000+, so does that mean I should use the A64 build?
<Mikeee> this can't be true
<Sier> Cackette depends.
<Cackette> On?
<Dred_furst> Could anyone help with my laptop?
<Mikeee> I've spent 4 hours trying to get the ipw3945 to work
<Mikeee> and now it does
<theatrus> Only WEP
<WGGMk> kitche: i thoguht it was be that.. because i just recnelty removed kbiadock and forgot to get it out of seesion
<Mikeee> and I changed _nothing_
<budluva> does anyone here use a vantec nexstar 3 usb 2.0 hdd enclosure?????
<budluva> im having problems getting mine to work
<WGGMk> kitche: thanks a lot mate.. going to restart gnome to see if it fixes it
<whyameye> I'm at the end of my rope with Kompozer and NVU. Are there any other OSS/Linux alternatives for basic HTML/CSS WYSIWYG editing?
<Mikeee> I wonder if the environment here is just too noisy
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, ok, then it should be pretty easy. Do you have a network icon in the sys tray? Then we can go through the GUI.
<Cackette> What does it depend on Sier/
<tom1979> theeagle that links broken mate
<budluva> lsusb shows its connected, but dmesg doesnt show and dev block number so i dont know how to mount it, any help?
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, yes i have and i even tried to set up the wirelss connection manually
<K_Dallas> but i might have missed something
<TheEagle> sorry
<TheEagle> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=93482&use_mirror=garr&filename=ndiswrapper-1.51.tar.gz&96938942
<Sinister> how do install kde ?
<liquidengineer> th0r: maybe it's an ubuntu thing?
<Mikeee> can anybody tell me the story about ipw3945 vs. ipl3945?
<atarinox> can somebody tell me where icons for apps are stored in the filesystem?
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, ok. Automatic settings (roaming) should work since you've got a dhcp server in the router. What ip do you get on eth0?
<liquidengineer> th0r: what dhcp client does suse use?
<Cackette> My CPU is an AMD Athlon 64 3000+, so does that mean I should use the A64 build?
<Squintz> Is this the place to ask questions about installing Ubuntu?
<sugarhigh> cafuego, i got it working
<th0r> liquidengineer is there more than one?
<cafuego> yay :-)
<tbarturbo> theeagle ok got it
<tbarturbo> downloaded
<tbarturbo> on desktop]
<klybear> Squintz I suppose so - what do you want to know?
<th0r> liquidengineer I run suse on my laptop, ubuntu on my server. Always thought dhcp was the same for all of them....within the normal limits
<TheEagle> extracted to desktop?
<tom1979> yes
<sugarhigh> cafuego, but for some reason Rhythmbox is only copy albums to /ipod_root
<TheEagle> why does your name keep chaning?
<|Dreams|> can anyone help.. when i extract a video file form a rar file .. it wont play but when i restart kubuntu the file works :S
<TheEagle> from tbarturbo to tom1979
<Squintz> I just got the 7.10 disk in the mail and I want to install it a PC which used to have Windows XP Pro formated as NFTS. I'm having problems when I get to the partitioner
<liquidengineer> th0r: there might be more than 1
<tom1979> theeagle im using two machines... sometimes easier to type on other one::P
<liquidengineer> I don't know
<sugarhigh> cafuego, not to /ipod/ipod_control/
<TheEagle> ok
<tom1979> this ones the new one that dont do wifi:P
<tbarturbo> this is the trusty thinkpad t30:P
<hrast> dear friends.. I need help about the trash and NTFS-3g. Files deleted from a NTFS-3g partition do not go to the trash???
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, i tried roaming mode which didnt work but where do i see my eth0 ip (I have 192.168.0.1 which is the usual router)
<liquidengineer> th0r: It's the same client
<TheEagle> ok
<liquidengineer> might be a different version
<TheEagle> can you remeber how to cd into the directory?
<th0r> liquidengineer suse says it is isc-dhclient 3.0.6, ubuntu is 3.0.5
<tom1979> vaguely
<liquidengineer> th0r: that might very well be it
<TheEagle> run the command           cd /home/<your username>/Desktop
<TheEagle> then run the command      ls
<Squintz> Do I need to do something special to the disk before I can install ubuntu? (FDISK/FORMAT?)
<dfgas> i have a winterm 3360se thin client. is there a way to get ssh on it and/or xdmcp logins? remote logins to X
<th0r> liquidengineer I didn't mean to insinuate there is a problem with ubuntu...I use a static ip on ubuntu since it is my server
<TheEagle> and then run            cd <folder>
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, when using roaming mode, which ip did you get? Which ip-range is the router set to hand out?
<hrast> dear friends.. I need help about the trash and NTFS-3g. Files deleted from a NTFS-3g partition do not go to the trash???
<klybear> Squintz I used Qparted to reformat the drives to Fat32 before installing
<TwoD_> hrast, no, I don't think so.
<rathel> I'm having a problem adding XP to Grub fdisk -l shows that NTFS partition is on /dev/sda6 I added root (hd0,5) to grub but it still says invalid disk or partition sorry I don't remember.  what did I do wrong?
<Mikeee> with a Intel PRO Wireless 3945, wanting to use WPA2, should I install wpasupplicant or not?
<klybear> Or you could use the alternate install disc but I suppose you want to use the one you've got :)
<liquidengineer> th0r: I think ubuntu's problem might be that it's not using 3.0.6
<Squintz> klybear: Is that on the ubuntu CD or do I need to download it?
<th0r> liquidengineer this is proving an interesting exercise...I just tried to ping from the server to the laptop using the hostname and it does work.
<liquidengineer> I'd seem some posts about this issue
<liquidengineer> th0r: intereesting
<TwoD_> hrast, if you deleted something by mistake, try running an ntfs undeleter (maybe from windows). But be careful not to write anything to the disk, in case what you lost gets overwritten
 * Rufus away now
<atarinox> does anybody know where icons are stored for newly installed apps? I'm trying to find hte Opera icon after installing it....
<tom1979> theeagle in the folder now
<liquidengineer> th0r: the laptop runs suse?
<klybear> Squintz I don't know if it's on the normal CD but I wanted to have it on a separate CD anyway so I downloaded it
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> hold on one second
<th0r> liquidengineer I would more suspect a problem with the wifi router than with ubuntu. not all routers run dns ... or run it properly <smile>
<klybear> It's useful for all sorts of things anyway
<hrast> TvoD: Uau..
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, if i read it correctly: 192.168.0.196 to 199
<AdamC> i have a NAT problem with my Azureus. Can someone please help me?
<Drainman> anyone know how to make something start after another thin using session thing :)
<th0r> liquidengineer right..the laptop is using suse and dhcp
<liquidengineer> ah
<liquidengineer> th0r: I'm inclined to blame Ubuntu, as I've logged into a mac via hostname using this router before
<casperzshado> ubuntu isnt reading one of my hard drives , its connected via sata, i tryed connecting it to a different port with no luck, the thing that i dont understand is that it yesterday when i instaled ubuntu i was having trouble with the ntfs thing but i rarely get that to work on the first try, but now its not working at all any ideas?
<liquidengineer> (I'm using an Airport Extreme...)
<Drainman> i tried like sleep 2; and the command but it aint working
<|Dreams|> can anyone help.. when i extract a video file form a rar file .. it wont play but when i restart kubuntu the file works :S
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, ok. Did you get one of those or something else in roaming?
<th0r> liquidengineer could very well be. If I had one more computer I could test the idea <smile>
<wols> casperzshado: which /dev is your harddisk?
<|Dreams|> its an M$ avi file
 * Rufus back
<codein> hi, how can I add a menu item to the gnome right-mouseclick menu?
<rathel> I'm having a problem adding XP to Grub fdisk -l shows that NTFS partition is on /dev/sda6 I added root (hd0,5) to grub but it still says invalid disk or partition sorry I don't remember.  what did I do wrong?
<klybear> Squintz I actually on a Debian box today with no access to my CDs
<hrast> TvoD: Thanks... I was trying to configure my system with a NTFS partition (D:), but, if I cannot recover from the trash.. I`m in trouble...
<liquidengineer> th0r: I'm checking the dhclient 3.0.6 release notes now
<TheEagle> tom1979: run     gcc -v
<casperzshado> b i am pretty sure
<jcg42> Flashplugin-nonfree appears to install correctly, but flash does not work in Firefox.
<TheEagle> tom1979: the last line should say a version
<th0r> liquidengineer you might check synaptic also...I don't do upgrades or updates, so the ubuntu repos may already have 3.0.6
<luizaquino> #ubuntu-br
<tom1979> theeagle ok done that
<TwoD_> AdamC, You don't happen to be the AdamC on samurize.com, do you?
<TheEagle> did it give you a version
<|Dreams|> jcg u using 64bit? install 32 bit firefox with plugins works flawlessy for me
<th0r> luizaquino /join #ubuntu-br
<casperzshado> vol
<kitche> jcg42: the topic states why Flash installs but doesn't work
<z0r1> Ok I installed Ubuntu 7.04 but when I reboot it hang at the ubuntu screen with the progress bar... the bar is about 1% complete (like an insta hang)
<casperzshado> hold on..
<tom1979> gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<AdamC> No thats not me, sorry.
<TheEagle> good, its installed
<klybear> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/faq.en.html
<budluva> can someone help me mount a usb hdd??? i see its connected via dmesg and lsusb but i dont know the /dev/XXX to mount, where do i find it? i can paste my dmesg output somewhere if that helps
<tom1979> theagle about time something did lol
<TheEagle> your using an old version of ubuntu
<klybear> I should have checked I can post urls here sorry if i shouldn't have
<tom1979> no? i got the 7.10 live cd today
<Squintz> klybear: This is my first attempt to install a linux OS. I'm looking at the qtparted sourceforge page and I'm not sure what file to DL. Should I DL it from my ubuntu live system or from my XP system which I'm on now?
<klybear> Squintz no that tells you about it
<th0r> budluva unplug the drive, open a terminal, and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then plug the device in and watch what shows up on screen
<TwoD_> AdamC, ok, nm then. Btw, your NAT problems is most likely because a port is blocked by iptables. Use Firestarter to watch for incomming connection attempt and set a rule for it (or make one manually)
<kitche> Squintz: the ubuntu live cd has gparted
<TheEagle> are you sure? that version info says (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<TheEagle> never mind
<TheEagle> i forgot thats the gcc version
<TheEagle> oops
<Squintz> kitche: how do I access it?
<TheEagle> hehe
<th0r> budluva you should be able to spot the device (sdb or sdc or whatever). The first partition will be /dev/sdb1, the second partition will be /dev/sdb2 and so on
<tom1979> hmmm i dunno i installed from a cd downloaded this morning
<tom1979> lol
<liquidengineer> th0r: The repositories, as far as I could tell, do not have 3.0.6.  there was also nothing promising in the changelog
 * Rufus away
<TheEagle> yes i know
<kitche> Squintz: open a terminal and type sudo gparted
<pyrotix> TwoD_: Ty for the advice, added rules to make 80 and 81 open to everyone in firestarter, however, shieldsup says that 80 and 81 are still stealthed. And for some reason the apply policy button in firestarter is grayed out.
<AdamC> How do i do that then?
<Squintz> k, ill try. Thanks
<budluva> th0r, no nice, nothing about /dev/XXXX
<TheEagle> i get the same message on my pc and im on 7.10
<tom1979> lol
<VSpike> I run kde apps like amarok and ktorrent in gnome, and I often see that the notification area icons for these apps can get a corrupted background.  Has anyone else seen this problem?
<TheEagle> ok
<klybear> Squintz http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/ is where you get it
<kitche> Squintz: actually gksu gparted
<th0r> budluva it won't say dev...it will just have a line identifying the newly detected sdb or hdb or whatever
<TheEagle> tom1979: you are not going to use USB network devices are you?
<klybear> kitche what does gksu mean I'm still not very up on the terms - I'm still a newbie myself
<Squintz> kitche: Thanks. It's scanning now.
<xobius> budluva,  do:  sudo mount -l
<kitche> klybear: graphical sudo pretty much :)
<tom1979> theeagle not unless you cant fix the internal one no... if it comes to it ill buy a pcmcia card
<th0r> liquidengineer it might also just be a suse increment...I think they are playing with some of the version numbers.
<klybear> Ah
<TwoD_> pyrotix, it's grayed out if you've set it to automatically apply policy changes as soon as they are added. What exactly did you add?
<klybear> Now I feel stupid :)
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> run the following command
<th0r> liquidengineer I would go to the homepage and check there.
<TheEagle> making sure your in the folder you extracted to
<tom1979> ok
<alecwh> how do I tar.gz a directory (/var/www/project) with the terminal?
<liquidengineer> th0r: Indeed.  I saw a dhclient version 4.0 on the dhclient page (!)
<budluva> th0r, i dont see anything helpful there, hehe maybe you do
<klybear> Talking of which are there any livecds that are disk wipers? does anyone know?
<AdamC> TwoD_, how do i do that?
<th0r> liquidengineer jeez...might be worth compiling 4.0....might do thatmyself <smile>
<TheEagle> run this
<th0r> budluva put the info in pastebin
<TheEagle> sudo make distclean
<tom1979> done
<TwoD_> AdamC, do you have firestarter installed? (If not "sudo apt-get install firestarter"). Open it from the System->Administration menu. Policy tab. Right-click, add service in the list of allowed services. Add the port for Azureus.
<TheEagle> now run this
<TheEagle> sudo make
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, I am connected now, roaming did the trick, thanks a lot
<budluva> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50203/
<tom1979> making...
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, nice! Glad I could help. =) What was the problem?
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, would you by any chance if net2go.com is safe enough to share files
<tom1979> finished
<liquidengineer> th0r: behold - http://www.isc.org/index.pl?/sw/dhcp/
<Bob_Dole> SO. I try to install ubuntu..(already killed windows..accidentally, then finished it off intentionaly) and it goes to scanning disks, gets to 46% then just...stops. Doesn't go any further, at least within a 10 minute period
<pyrotix> TwoD_: Rules are Allow Service- HTTP Port -80 For- everyone and Allow Service- unknown Port- 81 For- everyone
<K_Dallas> TwoD_, i am not sure but i did the microsoft thing, rebooted ;)
<TheEagle> ok
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, no idea sorry.
<TheEagle> now run this
<TheEagle> sudo make install
<TwoD_> K_Dallas, aha =D
<pyrotix> under inbound traffic policy
<tom1979> doen
<sugarhigh> is there any way to make A) Banshee look like Rhythmbox OR B) Rhythmbox work as well as Banshee??
<tom1979> done
<th0r> budluva is that a mouse or touchpad you are plugging in?
<alecwh>  how do I tar.gz a directory (/var/www/project) with the terminal?
<AdamC> TwoD_, where can i download firestarter from?
<stephans> why does ubuntu only see 3.0 GIG of mem when I have 4?
<budluva> usb hdd
<TheEagle> now you need to download the windows drivers, and i'll tell you where to get them from
<th0r> budluva it is identified as a usb hid...Human Interface Device
<TwoD_> AdamC, it's in the Ubuntu repositiories. just type sudo apt-get install firestarter (or go through Synaptinc Package Manager)
<budluva> hmm
<tom1979> theeagle ok
<budluva> ok, so how do i correct this
<kitche> alecwh: tar -cvzf file.tar.gz /var/www/project
<TwoD_> pyrotix, you were behind a router right?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hiya .. My box keeps making Frisbees out of my DVD-RW discs. I've tried K3B and what ever comes with Ubuntu (all I know it it pops up when I put a disc in). .. Any way to NOT make frisbees out of my discs that are already fobar?
<th0r> budluva I have no idea <smile>. Never run into this before. Is this a thumbdrive or an external harddrive?
<alecwh> kitche: thanks.
<TheEagle> go here
<TheEagle> http://www.atheros.cz/
<pvl1> hi i installaed xbindkeys and now ctrl+f opens xterm, i removed xterm but now i can't search in firefox
<budluva> th0r, ext. hdd
<TheEagle> download, win xp 32 for AR5006EG
<budluva> th0r, vantec nexstar 3 to be exact
<tom1979> ok
<pyrotix> TwoD_ yea, although I would have thought I would have attended to that by now. I guess I can always do a test DMZ to see if the problem is with the router rerouting and not with my software firewall
<casperzshado> ubuntu isnt reading one of my hds and i dont know how to get  it to work its read it yesterday when i installed ubuntu and since has stopped reading it, its in ntfs format i tried useing the ntfs thing but that just made it worse, i changed the sata port that it was plugged into but that didnt help, any ideas?, also how do you highlight when you talk to someone personally?
<pyrotix> although I cannot understand why my router would not be properly forwarding
<th0r> budluva I don't have any idea where to go next, sorry. I have encountered a couple of usb items that wouldn't register correctly, but never looked into correcting it as they weren't important to me.
<TheEagle> extract it
<th0r> budluva keep that url and maybe someone else here will jump in with an idea
<TwoD_> pyrotix, yeah you could do that. But first you could try a simple restart. I've noticed my iptables being a bit "funky" sometimes if I don't.
<tom1979> its a zip file ok?
<TheEagle> yep
<alecwh> How do I recursively delete every file and folder in a directory?
<jatt> rm -rf
<jkfldsjkflds> yup that'll do it
<rbs-tito> alecwh: Use with caution though
<oddie> alecwh: use with care
<rbs-tito> oddie: Snap
<Bob_Dole> what do I have to do to install Ubuntu with the ReiserFS?
<tbarturbo> brb
<pyrotix> TwoD_ ty, I'll do that. DMZing has had no effect (all ports still stealthed), although it could be through either a fail to DMZ by the router or from iptables being incorrect
<jkfldsjkflds> rm -rf /etc
<rbs-tito> Bob_Dole: Is it not available on the installation CD?
<Groovestix> hey folks, I am installing Ubuntu minimal, can someone help me pick the right softwares to install?
<Bob_Dole> I can format drives to it
<slipttees> rene@Server:~$ cat /etc/issue
<slipttees> Ubuntu hardy (development branch) \n \l
<slipttees> :-)
<th0r> Bob_Dole chose ReiserFS when you format the partitions at install
<tbuss> is there a gui based mpeg to flv/swf converter avail for linux?
<rbs-tito> Bob_Dole: Format a drive to it and then set the reiser drive to /
<BehiiMehii> !burn cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<casperzshado> how do i get ubuntu to read my hdd?
<alecwh> oddie: ok... will 'rm -rf /home/user/pictures' work?
<TheEagle> tom1979 done?
<TwoD_> pyrotix, don't forget to make sure the server is actually listening to a port too, or there might not be an answer ;)
<conal> i just installed emacs-el, and i don't know where the .el files ended up.  any ideas on how to find them?
<tbarturbo> almots
<oddie> alecwh: yup
<BehiiMehii> How I go about burning a CD? o.O
<slipttees> ene@Server:~$ uname -a  Linux Server 2.6.24-2-generic #1 SMP Thu Dec 20 17:36:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<rbs-tito> casperzshado: What type of HDD?
<alecwh> oddie: ok, cool, thanks.
<slipttees> :-)
<jatt> conal: dpkg -L emacs-el
<tbuss> casperzshado: did you mount the hdd
<conal> jatt: thanks!
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: There is some good software available, K3B is my favourite
<AdamC> TwoD_, can you give me a link, because i can't find it
<soldats> Groovestix, what kind of software?
<tom1979> theeagle ok done
<jkfldsjkflds> k3b is great, even though i hate qt
<casperzshado> its a sata hdd, ubuntu wont read it
<pvl1> how can i change x's input method?
<casperzshado> it read it yesterday, and since, nothing
<rbs-tito> jkfldsjkflds: My thoughts exactly
<Groovestix> soldats: I am presented with a list
<budluva> th0r, just doing a quick read here and someone says to remove ehci_hcd module, its not listed in /etc/modules so where would i remove this form?
<budluva> from
<Groovestix> soldats: have you done a minimalCD installation?
<soldats> no
<BehiiMehii> !K3B
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<TwoD_> AdamC, I can't link to it since it's a file you need to download with the package manager. Go to System->Administration->Package Manager Synaptic and search for firestarter.
<casperzshado> its in ntfs format and i used the ntfs thing but nothing, and then on next restart nothing
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: Run the command "sudo aptitude install k3b"
<martyn> Hi people. Will the bundled php5-gd that comes in the Ubuntu repos run the imagerotate function? I am having real problems adapting a script that runs on a Virgin Media server running PHP4, but on my own, local server running Apache 2, PHP5 and the Ubuntu-flavoured php5-gd, the only way I can get the image to be produced is by commenting out the imagerotate line. Has anyone any experience of...
<martyn> ...this?
<Groovestix> soldats: Well there are few things that I don't know what they are. LAMP server, mail server, ubuntu studio
<casperzshado> it just disappeared
<eHome> my FF chinese font look funny and colorful, should i re-install something?
<Bob_Dole> 46%...everytime @.x
 * NineTeen67Comet hugs his live-cd .. 
<BehiiMehii> Thank you rbs-tito
<TheEagle> in the terminal cd to where you extracted the driver files
<tom1979> theeagle thats extracted to desktop
<tom1979> ok
<pvl1> martyn, im not really sure about that, but you should check out xampp, that seems to kinda have everything working
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: No problem. You can browse for mor software in the add/remove section of the applications menu if you need to find a package in the future
<TheEagle> run this command
<TheEagle> cd /home/<your username>/Desktop
<diafic> bed time! night!
<martyn> pv11 - will look into that - thanks.
<TwoD_> AdamC, You might need to enable all repositiories (where lists of available packages/programs are downloaded from) System->Administration->Repositories (don't know the English translation). Make sure universe and multiverse repositories are enabled (don't know in which one firestarter is)
<tom1979> im in the folder already
<tom1979> :)
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> do ls
<BehiiMehii> By the way rbs-tito, I've been trying to install w32codecs, but the tutorials don't work, would the same code work to install it?
<TheEagle> and see if the files are there
<tom1979> three files
<TheEagle> good
<Bob_Dole> I love my iMac...though my PC is making me angry
<th0r> budluva give me a sec
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: If you have the right repositories enabled, sudo aptitude install will grab any package
<budluva> th0r, i just modprobe --remove ehci_hcd and tried it again, getting a new error
<budluva> th0r so i dont think thats the problem
<BehiiMehii> Hm, ok
<BehiiMehii> If it doesn't work, I'll be back to bug you, if you're still around ;)
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: For w32codecs you need the medibuntu repository
<pvl1> hi i installaed xbindkeys and now ctrl+f opens xterm, i removed xterm but i still can't search in firefox
<th0r> budluva it is called ehci-hcd.ko and is located in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ (your version and mileage may differ)
<TheEagle> is net5211.inf in the desktop?
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: A repository is like an online catalogue of software that Ubuntu reads to get a specific package
<tom1979> yes
<jkfldsjkflds> macintosh would have so much less if it were not for the lucky success of the ipod, which already existed in other not-as-pretty forms
<BehiiMehii> rbs-tito do I install it somehow?
<rbs-tito> BehiiMehii: To configure the medibuntu repository
<thedefender> anyone gotten compiz to work with new FGLRX in Bigdesktop
<tom1979> in a folder
<rbs-tito> !medibuntu | BehiiMehii
<ubotu> BehiiMehii: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TheEagle> and ar5211.sys
<tom1979> yes
<casperzshado> tbuss
<TheEagle> ok
<TheEagle> run this
<casperzshado> i cant mount it
<TheEagle> sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<alberto_gs> hi
#ubuntu 2008-12-22
<nkei0> mindrape: not to my knowledge f1-f8 and f11 & f12 are labeled but not for wireless, could it be f9 or f10?
<mikejet> I'm not being a troll == now do I FIX THIS?!
<mindrape> doubtful...
 * hischild hands ikonia the penny
<iratik> Maybe the system's authentication is depending on ldap-auth-client? ... But i never gotten ldap working worth a crap ... but that doesn't mean that the authnetication system wasn't depending on it some how
<iratik> How do i fix this!?
<hischild> nkei0, mindrape, those keys vary from brand to brand.
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: I'd recommend the eee ubuntu, it's specifically tailored for the eeepc (it uses a window manager that maximizes screen equity among other things... The drivers are all there, etc)
<iratik> How does authentication work... so i can figure out why its broken and what to do to fix it! ?
<hischild> mikejet, shouting won't get you answers faster. If there's someone who wants to help, they'll help.
<nkei0> mindrape: Nope, I just tried them and they are unrelated.
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: My fiance has the eee version of Ubuntu on her eeepc and loves it
<Seveas> iratik, hopefully you still have auth-client-config installed
<selkies> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90358/
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: i can recommend liquifox theme  if you intend to run firefox
<lorenzo> hi, what is a good and easy program to convert from avi to mp4 (for iPod)? I'm on Ibex. thanks
<mindrape> nkei0 - hold.. lemme see if I can find something on google for your model.  Acer, right?
<hischild> iratik, if that's really the problem, reboot into recovery mode and reinstall.... ( Seveas, correct?)
<ikonia> lorenzo: mencoder is very good
<mikejet> Are any x86_64 users her happy with Firefox stability?
<iratik> hischild: uh....  thats not even a remote possibility right now
<Kingsy101> ASULutzy - ah right cool, well I have a eeepc 901 and I guess I will choose eeebuntu are there any decent tutorials of how to get it installed?
<mikejet> HERE
<Kingsy101> on a 901
<hischild> iratik, because?
<nkei0> mindrape: yep
<Seveas> hischild, reinstalling auth-client-config or ldap-thingies will help
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - you can choose themes?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: theres a 2 sweep set of commands that will decrease siz ebut not quality so much for mp4
<carandraug> selkies: did you unplug the external HHD for that command?
<ikonia> mikejet: very happy
<iratik> because its a production server and we would loose at least 2 days of data(we have backups ... but ... but... )
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: in firefox, yes. I find the defauklt one garbage
<Seveas> iratik, he meant reinstalling those packages
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: Yea, the eee ubuntu website has it all documented, it's really really simple, there's like a one click utility that will image a usb pen drive with the iso you download from their site
<iratik> Seveas: how! ?
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, a 2 sweep set of commands?
<iratik> I'm at like runlevel 1 ... I don't even have "which"
<ASULutzy> !eee | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<mikejet> ikonia: about 1/10 of the sites with the grayscreen. Have you ever seen grayscreen?/
<selkies> carandraug: no its still plugged
<ikonia> yes, on sites with flash components
<Kingsy101> ASULutzy - isnt that tutorial about installing ubuntu rather than eeebuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: let me get a link
<Seveas> iratik, runlevel 1 not having which? err, that's a completely different problem. That sounds like you've been uninstalling too much :)
<carandraug> selkies: run the commands "sudo fdisk -l" and " ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" one immediately after the other and pastebin it please
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: You're right, I was just seeing what the bot had to say, go here: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<venky10> how to install java on firefox in Ubuntu ?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, ok looks like it worked
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: :-)
<hischild> iratik, can you reboot that server, go to the recovery mode and then reinstall?
<mikejet> ikonia: how do you visit cnn, huffingtonpost.com, cnn.com, abcnews.com without crashing with a flash related grayscreen?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, thanks, I'll have to reboot to try
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763611.html
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot!
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ok... good luck!
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, are you really Richard Stallman?
<iratik> hischild: recovery mode asks for "root password for maintenance".. I have to edit the line and switch "ro single" to "rw single init=/bin/bash" to get to root
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: check the post by fakeoutdoorsman
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ha! inmy dreams
<mikejet> I do not understand. I thought Ubuntu was much more mainstream than this.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: ha! in my dreams
<Kingsy101> ASULutzy - are tutorials specific to each laptop model? I found --- http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=299663
<hischild> iratik, does the root user have a password?
<ikonia> mikejet: on the rare occasions I get a grey screen for flash sites a few refreshes normally fix it, it appears from what I've seen to do with a memory allocation problem with the 32bit wrapper for flash on a 64bit system
<Kingsy101> would that work?
<iratik> Wait... maybe i can just reset the root passwd ?
<computer> sup
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, heh, I'm not really John Zorn either ;)
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: i got some 350Mb avis down to 135Mb
<iratik> passwd root?  .. and hope that the silly ldap issue doesn't occur when authneticating for root maintenance?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: so we're even then! :P lol
<selkies> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90362/
<ActionParsnip> !root | iratik
<ubottu> iratik: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: Just go to http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ and click download, they've made it so simple to do. You just download the iso, and then run the application that you can download via the download link, there's nothing to it
<Tonno> I put a .gif picture as a background but the .gif picture do look like the .gif at all, it just look like a normal picture, does GNOME do no support .gif picture?
<mikejet> ikonia: doing "killall npviewer.bin" fixes most sites == look  I'm a developer and I want to help. This is crashing All The Time. What is the bug? I don't understand.
<hischild> iratik, possible yes. Another way would be to use the LiveCD and chroot to your real system.
<iratik> ActionParsnip:  .... if it is asking me for "root password for maintenance" that usually means the root account is enabled
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: install imagemagick, then run: convert <file.gif> <file.png>
<third3ye> How do I disable the system beep?
<hischild> iratik, the root account ought to be disabled on Ubuntu systems.
<ActionParsnip> iratik: then run the command you want with sudo or gksudo
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, I am very clumsy with command line, any chance of a program that has a GUI? thanks : )
<ikonia> mikejet: npviewer is the 32bit "wrapper" for the 64bit os.
<mikejet> ActionParsnip: Why?
<GotLinux> lol.
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: But to answer your question, it works across all the various eeepc, again you just get the iso, run the app which will put it on a usb to make the usb bootable, plug it in and run it, it was very very simple
<Kingsy101> ASULutzy - ah right nice one.. cool, ermm what about installing it on the eeepc is that just sefl explanatory or are there things to be careful about?
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: converts the file to something ubuntu definately can use. Im unsure of gif support for wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: you can copy / paste to terminal
<gnahh> what's the name of 8.10
<iratik> ActionParsnip: you clearly haven't been paying attention to what is going on .... Authentication is broken buddy... Its depending on pam_ldap.so ... the system wide authentication system that lets you do sudo ... login as anything etc... is broken
<ikonia> mikejet: from what I've read and researched on the matter it appears that if there is not enough sequential memory slots in the hash map for the player it doesn't open the pluging correclty, which I'm told and haven't checked is because of how a hash map can differ between 32/64bit os
<ActionParsnip> gnahh: intrepid
<gnahh> thanks
<Tonno> how can I put a .gif picture on GNOME as a background?
<ikonia> mikejet: part of that is personal research, part of that is depending on input from others
<mikejet> ikonia: I can write 64-bit c-code.
<ikonia> mikejet: how is that going to help ?
<iratik> hischild: here is what i'm going to do ... I went to /etc/pam.d  and did "grep -R ldap . " i'm going to comment out all mentions of pam_ldap.so
<carandraug> selkies: that is strange and I don't know what it means. Add in your post in the ubuntu forums that the partition does not appear when you list "/dev/disk/by-uuid/" and show them the output of "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<hischild> iratik, don't, not now ... It might even break it more.
<hischild> iratik, reinstall the ldap thingies first that you didn't do before.
<iratik> I can always uncomment these lines
<iratik> lol
<selkies> carandraug: ok... will do it
<mikejet> ikonia: I'm flabbergasted that other x86_64 users don't care about Firefox crashing on 10% of websites.
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: heh, I know that this stuff can seem daunting, but honestly, this one isn't, just go to http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ then click download, then hit direct download or torrent download (your preference), and then either get the Windows or Linux utility (this utility does everything for you, it copies the .iso cd image to the USB pen drive and makes it bootable) once it does that, you just plug the USB pen drive in and the rest is
<hischild> iratik, and cost you more time, yes.
<carandraug> selkies: sorry, I can't be of more help
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: use opera
<ikonia> mikejet: they do care, but it is a minor issue and how do you suggest it gets fixed ?
<selkies> carandraug: its alright.. i am glad atleast u gave a shot..
<mikejet> ikonia: How does this get fixed? I can write code. I don't know.
<shadowx> Grrr...TightVNC comes up..but the desktop is all gray
<ikonia> mikejet: what code do think will fix it ?
<ASULutzy> mikejet: Submit a patch then :)
<ikonia> mikejet: adobe flash is closed source,
<CyberCod> I need some help doing reverse dun over bluetooth for a treo 650... anyone done this before?
<shadowx> If anyone needs help with something small...I may be able to assist..
<ikonia> mikejet: if your a developer, walk the problem through and fix it, if you think you can
<Kingsy101> ASULutzy - alrite, thanks for your help! :)
<mikejet> ikonia: I have never seen a disclaimer on Firefox that says Flash is not supported. Everyone says it works swimmingly.
<ASULutzy> ikonia, mikejet: What's the word on the new 64 bit flash that was released for Linux, I remember reading an announcement in November about it
<wunnymush> !gettext install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gettext install
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: No problem, good luck
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway for me to write a start-up script so I don't have to press alt+f2 and the type emerald --replace
<CyberCod> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<CyberCod> !treo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treo
<ikonia> mikejet: what are you talking about, flash is supported and nothing to do with flash
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, I think I once used some kind of GUI for ffmpeg, am i mistaken?
<ozgurgerilla> hi all, my Atheros card doesn't work can someone help me please, i've tried nearly anything
<ikonia> ASULutzy: a positive beta release package
<wunnymush> somebody here who knows how to install gettext?
<ikonia> mikejet: sorry, nothing to do with firefox
<ikonia> wunnymush: should be installed by default
<onetinsoldier> mikejet: i haven't followed the whole conversation. flash is working ok for me though. what's a site that causes it to crash?
<mikejet> ikonia: I know I can't because all the Ubuntu and Linux blogs have "answers" which come back dated from 2006. Seriously, do Ubuntu Help searches.
<hischild> !info gettext
<ubottu> gettext (source: gettext): GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1937 kB, installed size 7668 kB
<DaveF> Newbie here, I know Win XP well, but this is my FIRST hour ever with Xubuntu. I am trying to see if the SD card reader on my HP nc8430 notebook can read my new 4 GB SDHC card....thanks.
<ikonia> wunnymush: the package is called gettext, install it through the package manager
<hischild> wunnymush, sudo aptitude install gettext <-- ?
<ikonia> mikejet: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<wunnymush> ikonia: i try to install geany text editor, and i got a message that says gettext not found
<huxl3y_> Does anyone know what this means -
<huxl3y_> If after everything you see a network but it doesn't connect
<huxl3y_> You might want to try changing the WPA Supplicant on your network manager to wext. On wicd it's the first option when you go into Preferences.
<wunnymush> aha
<ikonia> mikejet: this is an issue with flash and the 32bit wrapper for 64bit OS's
<huxl3y_> I'm not sure where those prefrences are
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Yea, startup scripts aren't hard, just google Ubuntu startup script, basically you write the script, add it to /etc/init.d/ and also to /etc/rc#.d/ with a special prefix
<wunnymush> ok, thanks
<mikejet> Ubuntu designers really need to "obsolete" answers to searches from before 2005. Really. Those forum answers are worth than worthless.
<ozgurgerilla> hi all, my Atheros card doesn't work can someone help me please, i've tried nearly anything
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Ok, thanks again. Also, what exactly is the box that appears when you press alt+f2?
<ikonia> mikejet: no, you need to not take answers from old discussions/relesease
<mindrape> mikejet - well you can google and restrict the year... there are some OLD tricks that never die which are captured in those forums.
<mikejet> Good grief. "worse than worseless" I meant.
<hischild> ozgurgerilla, have you tried getting the latest madwifi-hal?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: I just installed an emerald theme, and in the guide it said to type emerald --replace after pressing alt + f2
<ikonia> mikejet: common sense for a developer as you say you are would to not be to blindly apply 2 year old fixes/solutions to a current operating system
<ozgurgerilla> hischild: i've tried that but don't know how to install it
<hischild> ozgurgerilla, you have the source package?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: ..and I don't like doing that every start up, thus the need for the script! :)
<mikejet> ikonia, mindrape: No, all those 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, and 2004 blog answers show up in Google searches. That is wrong.
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: alt+f2 is just a shortcut way to enter a command, saves you the time of opening a terminal window basically
<CyberCod> I need some help doing reverse dun over bluetooth for a treo 650
<ozgurgerilla> hischild: no can you provide me the site please and how to install it
<ikonia> mikejet: no it's not, they are valid posts, don't use them if you don't feel they are appropriate
<mindrape> mikejet - you apparently didn't read what I typed.  You can filter out based on year using google.
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Actually, you might not need a startup script, you might be able to do it even more easily, one sec
<ikonia> this is getting offtopic
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Ok, thanks.
<mindrape> mikejet - and like I said earlier... the approaches and some of the commands to troubleshoot are NEVER going to change.
<mikejet> ikonia: How do I fix Firefox x86_x64? Please supply links
<ikonia> mikejet: there ins't a fix, mail adobe
<mikejet> ikonia: Thank you. That IS an answer.
<rulethirty> hello i have the following problem writing files as a user of a group that has write permissions on a directory.  please see the following details: http://pastie.org/344579
<Anna3> what directory are all the applications i installed in
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: it helps if you remove java plugins and install 64bit flash
<rulethirty> i must have some fundamental misunderstanding of linux permissions
<rulethirty> but everything i have "seems" right
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: not a great call as it doesn't work out of the box on ubuntu
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, What?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: now you've opened a can of worms
<DaveF> Where can I get some help with my SD card reader?
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, The goal of endusers is to USE internet.
<hischild> ozgurgerilla, i'm sorry, i don't have the link around anymore.
<ikonia> rulethirty: that dir has the stickybit
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: I think you can just right click on applications, (in the top left), then hit edit menu, click system tools, and then check "Configuration Editor", then hit close, then click applications -> System tools -> Configuration editor, from there, click desktop -> applications -> window manager and change the default to /usr/bin/emerald
<rulethirty> ikonia, i know; on purpose
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: I think that should work
<ikonia> rulethirty: thats why you can't write, it's owned by root
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: yuo can, in my experience java makes 64bit browsers a bit flaky
<rulethirty> i want to group to remain
<ozgurgerilla> ActionParnip: can you please help me resolve my Atheros wireless card, nothing seems to work.
<ePax> How do i add new guest account on my comp but withouth password for logging in and with limited access?
<rulethirty> ikonia, the users owner is root
<ozgurgerilla> hischild: I found it, what do I do now?
<DaveF> Help!
<rulethirty> ikonia, but the group is users
<rulethirty> ikonia, so why would i not be able to write
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, Good for you for finding a great OS and a great BROWSER. Really. In this time of year everyone deserves to be satisfied and happy. Good for you.
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Ok- trying it now
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: installing 64bit flash on a 64bit system rather than 32bit on 64bit hardware can help too
<hischild> ozgurgerilla, download the package, follow the instructions on how to install. Sorry i can't be of help, i need to go.
<rulethirty> ikonia, if the user is in the group "users"
<ikonia> rulethirty: no it's not
<ikonia> rulethirty: ohn adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: ive no idea what you mean or what your point is
<ikonia> rulethirty: there is no "users" written on there
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, Exactly.
<rulethirty> oh?
<ikonia> gents, lets take this flash ramble else where
<ASULutzy> ikonia: How is that beta 64 bit flash you mentioned? Worth using, or do you think it's best to hold off
<rulethirty> wtf
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: all i can do is advise based on personal experience so lose the attitude
<ikonia> ASULutzy: it's interesting to use, but not mainstream ready
<DaveF> Help help help please!
<ikonia> ASULutzy: getting there, very positive beta
<third3ye> Ok, so my computer keeps freezing randomly -- the kern.log doesn't seem to pick up anything but I'm not sure that I can decipher the log so well
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Done. Thanks a lot :)
<third3ye> What logs should I upload to diagnose my problem? Theres to many of them in /var/log
<wunnymush> success! i found out that it was in in my packages list
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: No problem, I think that works anyway ;) I used that to change my default window manager to metacity from compiz, so I guess setting it to emerald should work too?
<wiijii> Anyone iptables whizzes here? I'm having a strange problem with dropping and logging if someone could help
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: ive had forefox flakey as hell, after pulling java out which I rarely use ever it was a hell load better
<CyberCod> I need some help doing reverse dun over bluetooth for a treo 650
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, Agreed. I DO lose the attitude and lose Ubuntu when browsing internet. Flash exists. Deal with it.
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: you could also try apt-building it, its made my firefox significantly slicker
<ASULutzy> ikonia: Cool, good to know... I use 64 bit on the desktop, but my desktop is more of a headless server these days than anything else, so Flash hasn't really been a significant concern
<filsuf> hallo all ... so what's the SOLUTION for Intrepid issue with VMWare?
<DaveF> Ok screw ubuntu, I'm going back to Windows XP, where at least there is a sign of intelligence and I can get some help
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: you didnt read what I said. Install the 64bit release from www.adobe.com will give you 64bit flash
<mindrape> lol DaveF
<ikonia> DaveF: ok,bye
<ASULutzy> filsuf: I'd suggest being more specific
<Tanuki-kun> Hi all =)
<wiijii> heh
<wiijii> So, no IPtables gurus around? Anyone who could take a quick look at my script to see if they can glean something of use?
<filsuf> Intrepid screws VMWare .... it's well known ... is there already a solution?
<ikonia> wiijii: try #netfilter or #iptables
<wiijii> It's such an annoying issue
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, I have done that. Please do that yourself. It simply does not work (capitalize that).
<ozgurgerilla> hi all, my Atheros card doesn't work can someone help me please, i've tried nearly anything
<ikonia> filsuf: need more info "screws vmware" is not helpful
<eseven73> filsuf: yeah, go back to 8.04 :)
<wiijii> ikonia: I have, believe me. They're like graveyards. Just silence
<ikonia> !away > DASPRiD|off
<ubottu> DASPRiD|off, please see my private message
<DaveF> mindrape & ikona, screw both of you!
<sparr> how can I remove/disqualify/disable a single video mode without creating xorg.conf modelines for all the other automatically-detected modes i want to keep?
<ikonia> wiijii: they are very good
<filsuf> you experience that eseven73 ?
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: if you remove the 32bit version and no doubt nspluginwrapper
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Well if it doesn't, I'll just figure out how to write a script.
<mindrape> wiijii - we can take a look then but that isn't the primary purpose of this channel... pastebin please.
<wunnymush> somebody knows how i can get a flash chat to completely run all the features in Linux?
<iratik> Okay...  I found out that there is an "auth-client-config" on this system
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: and use that, you'll have nice flash runing properly
<eseven73> filsuf: yep using vmware server on 8.04 as we speak
<Tanuki-kun> Anyone had problemes with dual boot and 8.10 ?
<wiijii> yeah I do realise, and I've asked extensively on #iptables
<eseven73> and virtualbox
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me sort the madwifi?
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Yea, that isn't hard either, basically the script would just be #!/usr/bin/bash emerald --replace, and then you'd place it in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rd#.d/ with a special prefix, no biggie
<iratik> Can i just remove the file containing all the ldap stuff from  /etc/auth-client-config/profile.d ?
<filsuf> screw this 8.10
<filsuf> no issue with 8.04 eseven73 ?
<bazhang> filsuf, any reason to use vmware over vbox?
<ASULutzy> filsuf: You came in, didn't describe what problem you are actually experiencing, and now 8.10 is the devil?
<ActionParsnip> filsuf: then why did you upgrade?
<perlsyntax> Has anyone install wow with wine on unbuntu 8.10?
<mikejet> ActionParsnip, Ok. I realize you are trying to help, but no. No. No. I have tried that for months ( capitalizes that ).
<filsuf> if you dont know the issue ASULutzy ... that means you dont know ... ok
<ikonia> filsuf: I'm still waiting to hear the issue
<Arrowhead212002> whats crackin homies
<mikejet> Whatever.
<filsuf> that means you dont use it .... get it?
<Arrowhead212002> lol
<huxl3y_> Will someone please help me properly config my laptops wireless connection on Intrepid 8.10 Toshiba Laptop with the Atheros Chipset - I'm currently using these Doc's and still having trouble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<eseven73> 8.10 was released a bit too early just my two cents, i know its not welcomed here, so im shutting up now :)
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Ok, thanks again. I need to learn sometime anyway- I really like Ubuntu, I think I'll keep it :)
<ikonia> filsuf: tell you what - #vmware is the correct place to get support for that product, so take it there if you are going to talk to #ubuntu users like that
<checkers> hi all, I have a vostro 1310 laptop and I'm getting these lines in dmesg, can anyone suggest what I should do? http://cccp.project357.com/?show=m21331e76
<ASULutzy> filsuf: Because there's only one potential anyone could be experiencing when combining VMWare and Intrepid 8.10, got it, thanks for clarifying
<ActionParsnip> mikejet: tried what?
<bazhang> filsuf, without providing specifics you wont get help here; please provide a clear description of the issues you are experiencing
<filsuf> 8.10 runs on experimental kernel ... I was so dumb that I didnt check that first
<mikejet> Please purge forum / blog posts from old Ubnuntu versions. Or at least make Recent ubuntu forum posts show up on google first. What Freaking Ever.
<ikonia> filsuf: no it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> filsuf: you fixed something that wasnt broke
<ikonia> filsuf: it runs on a stable kernel
<ASULutzy> filsuf: The Ubuntu kernel is stable.
<filsuf> ok .... bye
<wiijii> I've posted the IPtables script here http://pastebin.com/d5ba79fcb
<VioletsPie> How am I supposed to optimize my video card without using proprietary drivers?
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help with madwifi
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Yea no problem, glad to hear it
<Tanuki-kun> Anyone can help me with some bloody dual-boot bug T_T
<ASULutzy> VioletsPie: any reason you don't want to use proprietary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Tanuki-kun: just explain your issue
<VioletsPie> ASULutzy: Nope. I just get scoulded for it all the time
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Oh wait- one more question. Is there a task manager equivalent to Ubuntu...so you can force quit programs?
<Arrowhead212002> ...............................................................,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.
<ikonia> Arrowhead212002: don't please
<RobLikesBrunch> Found myself needing one before :P
<Tanuki-kun> GRUB doesn't see Windows XP at all.
<bazhang> Arrowhead212002, dont do that
<eseven73> mikejet: theres a trick to that, just type Ubuntu 8.10 after your google search, so like 'vmware help + Ubuntu 8.10' that should eliminate most old, outdated posts
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: There is "System Monitor" which I think is in system tools, but that's really just a GUI front end for top and kill
<ikonia> eseven73: he's long gone
<eseven73> ah :/
<venky10> RobLikesBrunch : there is an application that you can add to the panel called Force Quit
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: I would suggest doing a bit of reading on the man pages for top and kill and pkill
<iratik> Can someone please give me a hand ?  I need someone to check their /etc/auth-client-config/profile.d directory for an "example_local" profile within one of the files.. I need that entry to restore the authentication system back to its "pre ldap/nss" glory
<Tanuki-kun> I installed exactly like previous versions of Ubuntu and now it doesn't work =P
<ASULutzy> just man top, man kill, and man pkill inside of a terminal, it'd be stuff worth knowing
<wunnymush> i have problem with a flash chat that i'm using...some of the features are missing....how can i solve this problem?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Found it...you can end processes. Good enough! Thanks again~
<iratik> Just anyone please... "cd /etc/auth-client-config/profile.d; grep -R example_local . " ?
<ikonia> wunnymush: what do you mean flash chat ?
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: ps -ef
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me with madwifi
<_bryce> How do I reset the audio when the stupid flash player takes it and doesn't let go when it is done? Restarting firefox doesn't work, nor does sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Kingsy101> ASULutzy - one more quick question if thats ok, I was looking at some ubuntu-eee screenshots, is it difficult once its installed to change the theme of it so it looks more like regular ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> iratik: I don't have an /etc/auth-client-config/
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: are you still working on that, you shouldn't need madwifi
<_bryce> only rebooting seems to work which is pretty absurd
<iratik> ASULutzy: you may not ... but thanks for looking?
<Guiri> wunnymush: Are you saying that the flash renders correctly in XP/Win but not in Ubuntu?
<ozgurgerilla> INdyGUnFreak: nothing works seriously..
<webBuilder> hello guys
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: I hadn't actually tried to do that, but I'm sure you can just apt-get remove it
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: did you install those backports like i told you?
<wunnymush> Guiri: yes, thats what i'm saying
<ozgurgerilla> I couldn't do that
<sparr> how can I remove/disqualify/disable a single video mode without creating xorg.conf modelines for all the other automatically-detected modes i want to keep?
<ozgurgerilla> can you take me over it
<ASULutzy> Kingsy101: I found the theme to be pretty visually appealing and also pretty functional, but your results may be different
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: why couldn't you?
<Tanuki-kun> Damn ubuntu fucked up my windows partition T_T
<Guiri> wunnymush: Are you using Flash 10?
<eseven73> lol
<ASULutzy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> Tanuki-kun: no it didn't, you did.
<bazhang> Tanuki-kun, watch the language
<ozgurgerilla> I don't know how to
<IndyGunFreak> it said on that thread i linked you to how to do it?
<webBuilder> I was trying to find where are the images of the OS are stored I was looking specifically for the browser mimimize, expand, end the 'X' one the close image
<webBuilder> can anyone give me indication
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: lol, you're saying nothing works, but there's several success stories in tha thread..
<Tanuki-kun> Sorry T_T
<ozgurgerilla> it wasn't clear..
<wunnymush> Guire: i use the flash that was offered when i logged in to the website
<Guiri> wunnymush: Let's try to isolate the problem - Does the Flash chat render correctly in any other gecko browser or perhaps Konqueror or Opera?
<bazhang> Tanuki-kun, fix grub
<ozgurgerilla> can you please send me the link again
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: i don't know how it couldn't havef been..
<wunnymush> Guire: no
<IndyGunFreak> i even told you what post to look at
<bazhang> !grub > Tanuki-kun first link
<ubottu> Tanuki-kun, please see my private message
<_bryce> How do I reset the audio system of ubuntu? Restarting fixes a problem I'm having but obviously that is a bad solution. I tried /etc/init.d/alsa-tools restart but that wasn't enough.
<Tanuki-kun> bazhang: I forgot my magic wand at schoot sorry
<ozgurgerilla> oh I didn't see the direction of that
<_bryce> What else goes on when restarting the machine, with respect to audio?
<ozgurgerilla> can you please provide it again please
<Tanuki-kun> school*
<wunnymush> Guiri: no*
<Guiri> wunnymush: Googling the problem. Mind if I see the site or is it private?
<bazhang> Tanuki-kun, you need to read the link provided
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: post #3...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967654
<webBuilder> so anyone who does know where are stored the imgase of the acutall operating system please give me the place where I can find it
<webBuilder> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Tanuki-kun: if you cant boot windows only, its not touched your data at all, only modified the boot sector
<wunnymush> Guiri: you can see the site here: chat.sol.no
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: please tell me what you don't understand
<ASULutzy> _bryce: I thought all you had to do was sudo alsa reload (or force-reload)
<ikonia> webBuilder: /usr/share/icons normally
<Tanuki-kun> I read many tutorials about that already
<ozgurgerilla> ok let me check this thanks..
<webBuilder> ikonia thank so much I'll look there
<_bryce> ASULutzy, I'll try that thanks.
<Tanuki-kun> And same steps everytime
<bazhang> Tanuki-kun, and what errors have you gotten when trying them? please be specific as to what you have tried and what has not worked
<Tanuki-kun> I tried to install like explained, windows first then Ubuntu
<CyberCod> I need some help doing reverse dun over bluetooth for a treo 650
<_bryce> ASULutzy, thanks, that worked!
<ikonia> CyberCod: in what way
<Tanuki-kun> I partitioned, etc etc, and tadaaa, it doesn't work =)
<ikonia> CyberCod: if you have dns configured, reverse dns should work if there are rarp records setup
<nagchampa> does the oem install mode allow you to install updates and such during install?
<ActionParsnip> Tanuki-kun: did you leave unpartitioned space for the linux install when you installed windows?
<CyberCod> I want to use my home broadband connection on the treo
<CyberCod> over bluetooth
<Tanuki-kun> Strange thing is it worked with 8.04 and 7.10
<ikonia> CyberCod: and ?
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: Hey, I have some misinformation to clear up
<ActionParsnip> !ics |  CyberCod
<Tanuki-kun> Yeah
<ubottu> CyberCod: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0lix: sup?
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: I guess I was right, and my friend was wrong... chmod a+x is the same as +x; +x is just less typing
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreak: so now do I just type the sudo at any directory?
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: Last time I take anyone's word as truth :P
<Tanuki-kun> ActionParsnip: I made partitions for /, /home, swap and Windows
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0lix: a+x will allow ALL to run, +x will only allow execution if you have read acces
<IndyGunFreak> yes, just copy paste that line in a terminal
<hyperb0lix> hyperb0lix: That's what I told you last time
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: That's what I told you last time
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: But I had taken that information from my friend, and he was wrong
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0lix: yeah, is it not the case? Ive always used a+x
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: Same :P
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0lix: sweet
<Tanuki-kun> Just use octal values T_T
<Tanuki-kun> xD
<hyperb0lix> ActionParsnip: Oh well, we all make mistakes; just wanted to make sure everyone had the *right* information
<gnurph> i'm trying to install Java, and the install instructions say to "login as root"; of course Ubuntu discourages that.  How do I "get around" this?
<hyperb0lix> Tanuki-kun: Yeah :P
<Tanuki-kun> No mistake possible =D
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGUnFreak: I can't activate back the support for the card, can that be a problem?
<ActionParsnip> hyperb0lix: as long as the access is granted etc, its cool
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: why not?
<ASULutzy> gnurph: Use sudo?
<ActionParsnip> gnurph: use sudo for commands requiring admin power
<ActionParsnip> gnurph: or use sudo -i to get a root terminal
<ozgurgerilla> I don't know why
<computer> why use root terminal?
<computer> whats the difference ?
<ozgurgerilla> wait.. I think it's doing it
<Weili> Hi, I downloaded some torrents with transmission, but forgot check the box "move source file to trash", does that mean that the .torrent files still are somewhere on my pc? if yes, where do i delete them?
<ASULutzy> computer: If you had to enter a long series of commands as root, it'd be a lot easier to just have a root terminal instead of typing sudo over and over
<gnurph> bah - I forgot about the -i option; I was just trying it with a dash and the su was failing.  been a while.  thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> computer: saves lazy people typing sudo, even though its a better practice
<Tanuki-kun> Anyway when typing sudo it grants you the root powers for some time.
<Tanuki-kun> Thats pretty strange
<eseven73> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CyberCod> none of that has anything to do with bluetooth...  I found this page which talks about how to do it over a usb cable, but I'm trying to adapt the script to bluetooth http://atulchitnis.net/writings/palm-ppp.php
<ozgurgerilla> right it did it how do I know my wireless works?
<ozgurgerilla> in terminal
<wiijii> iwconfig
<nagchampa> CyberCod: there's a bluetooth profile that allows you to create a PAN ethernet connection
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: you probably need to restart.
<Tanuki-kun> Anyone who knows how to make some XP/Ubuntu dual boot ?
<nagchampa> both your devices must support it
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: read the directions... it tells you very clearl what to do.
<CyberCod> nagchampa: link?  I don't mind reading
<angelr> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty is gone, does anyone know where I can point by /etc/apt/sources.list to it? Upgrading ubuntu at the moment is not an option. Thanks
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: install  ubuntu first, leave unpartitioned space at the start of the drive, install windows to there, then reinstall grub froma live cd
<ASULutzy> Tanuki-kun: I would recommend installing XP first, once XP is installed, installing Ubuntu, Ubuntu should do most of the stuff automatically as far as the grub install goes, so long as you make sure it isn't set to "use entire disk"
<CyberCod> angelr: you may be able to find a copy on archive.org's time machine
<nagchampa> CyberCod: CyberCod http://bluez.sourceforge.net/contrib/HOWTO-PAN
<ozgurgerilla> indygunfreak: im rebooting, don't go anywhere need to thank you wants it's done lol
<angelr> THanks CyberCod
<CyberCod> nagchampa: thanks
<nagchampa> CyberCod: you'll have to check your mobile device supports PAN
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: no prob..lol
<ASULutzy> nagchampa, Tanuki-kun: Or do it that way, my experience is that Windows is very picky about how it gets installed, so I prefer to install it first
<CyberCod> nagchampa: it doesn't but it may give me some clues  I can do this in windows pretty easily with two utilities    Bluesoleil and softick ppp
<Weili> Hi, I downloaded some torrents with transmission, but forgot check the box "move source file to trash", does that mean that the .torrent files still are somewhere on my pc? if yes, where do i delete them?
<CyberCod> so I know it is possible
<jigp> hello how to burn audio in ubuntu 8.04 kde?
<nagchampa> CyberCod: your mobile device will still need to know how to use an internet connection over a serial connection
<nagchampa> jigp: check out k3b
<CyberCod> nagchampa: it can handle that
<computer> oh i see sudo allows one execution (ie. sudo ./install-program, or sudo apt-get install upgrade) at a time as oppose to root terminal?
<idleone_> Weili, check in /.Transmission
<jigp> nagchampa : ok thanks :) merry xmas
<IndyGunFreak> Tanuki-kun: what kind of dual booting problems are you having?
<Tanuki-kun> ASULutzy: I installed Windows first, still GRUB doesn't see it
<nagchampa> CyberCod: i recommend reading all the bluez docs
<wunnymush> Ikonia: it's a chat who don't work if i haven't got flash installed....but i use Ubuntu now, and it doesn't work like it should, and i have installed flash...
<ASULutzy> Weili: You could always find out by doing a quick search for .torrent files in your home folder, my guess is there will be a hidden folder like .Transmission or something
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: you'll have to add windows to your grub list
<CyberCod> nagchampa: ill do
<ikonia> wunnymush: what chat
<ikonia> wunnymush: show me the URL
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: there's no way for it to automatically detect it
<Tanuki-kun> IndyGunFreak: GRUB doesn't see my windows XP
<computer> ?
<wunnymush> ikonia: http://chat.sol.no
<ernestas> 8.10 kubuntu, resolution always resets after restart please help
<IndyGunFreak> Tanuki-kun: does it boot ubuntu OK?
<Tanuki-kun> nagchampa: Everytime i installed Ubuntu it detected Windows automatically =)
<ASULutzy> Tanuki-kun: And you made sure you didn't just install over XP, (do sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to a pastebin, want to make sure that Windows is still actually installed)
<Tanuki-kun> IndyGunFreak: Yes
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: perhapss, but if you install ubuntu first, it's not there for it tto detect
<third3ye> Hey! Anyone had crash/freeze problems with the latest nvidia driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Tanuki-kun: have you tried reinstall grub from the Live CD?
<Tanuki-kun> ASULutzy: I made separate partitions
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: it's not grub detecting xp, it's the ubuntu installer
<ernestas> me had, got error fatal
<Tanuki-kun> IndyGunFreak: I tried to install it two times
<ASULutzy> Tanuki-kun: So just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a line for Windows?
<ikonia> wunnymush: I've just connected fine
<IndyGunFreak> Tanuki-kun: are you sure you didn't overwrite XP?
<ikonia> wunnymush: what is missing ?
<clouder`grr> jigp: also make sure you have libk3b3-extracodecs if you plan on burning mp3
<idleone_> ernestas, #kubuntu
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: if you listen to me i'm trying to explain it to you
<Tanuki-kun> nagchampa: No, because it detected it in the "import settings" thing
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: yes, that's part of the ubuntu installer
<nagchampa> or whatever
<nagchampa> it's not a grub feature
<nagchampa> grub will not automatically detect windows xp
<sweetgum> can someone tell me what the package name is to install java
<computer> can any1 answer me
<Tanuki-kun> nagchampa: It did with 8.04
<computer> ?
<idleone_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: that wasn't grub doing it
<ASULutzy> nagchampa, Tanuki-kun: It usually does automatically detect it in my experience, but even if it didn't, all he has to do is add a few lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst if Windows is actually still there
<Tanuki-kun> nagchampa, ASULutzy : It is there
<meekatro1> i'm logging in to my machine through ssh, i have my banner set up but then below that the text "ubuntu comes with no warranty" etc etc comes up.. how can i get rid of that or change it
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: ubuntu would have been detecting it atg some stage and automatically updating your menu.lst file
<nagchampa> read this
<ASULutzy> Tanuki-kun: And what happens when you try to boot it?
<nagchampa> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/add-windows-xp-entry-to-grub-434986/
<FloodBot2> nagchampa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> nagchampa: He's saying that the grub entry for Windows is already there.
<nagchampa> screw you floodbot2, just because i can type fast
<Tanuki-kun> ASULutzy: I cant, i dont have any windows entry in GRUB
<wunnymush> ikonia: when i click one of the rooms it should come a small window whit multiple choices to select other rooms
<nagchampa> ASULutzy: as he just said, there's no entry
<clouder`grr> meekatro1: I think that's in /etc/motd
<idleone_> !language > nagchampa
<ubottu> nagchampa, please see my private message
<Weili> thank you, ASULutzy and idleone_: i found them in /tmp... there was no .transmission folder
<Tanuki-kun> But windows is still there, i mounted the partition to check
<ASULutzy> Tanuki-kun: Huh? then why did you tell me it was there? Look, just copy paste /boot/grub/menu.lst to a pastebin
<ncfi1013_> hi. my desktop widget is frozen. is there a way that i can kill it using system processes and then put a new desktop widget in its place?
<Tanuki-kun> ASULutzy: I just cat'd this file, and no windows line
<meekatro1> clouder`grr: thanks
<Tanuki-kun> nagchampa: Thanks for the link, i'm trying that
<ASULutzy> Tanuki-kun: ... I'm asking you to paste it, to a pastebin, so I can paste you back the modified file... Just paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst and also the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Tanuki-kun> !pastebin
<IdleOne> !paste
<Tanuki-kun> Doesn't work anymore ? =(
<Tanuki-kun> !paste
<onetinsoldier> have we lost ubottu
<IdleOne> you killed it
<onetinsoldier> ?
<ASULutzy> nagchampa: I'm almost 100% sure that while installing Ubuntu the several times I've done it, it's detected Windows automatically and configured my grub menu accordingly
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<Tanuki-kun> xD
<johannes_> hi I want to shutdown hardy, but when I click on the little red button all I can do is suspend and hibernate there is no shutdown button what can I do?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ASULutzy> nagchampa: But I guess clearly it didn't do it for him... I'm hoping he didn't accidentally explode his Windows install
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Hi again. I installed wine...but it didn't make an entry in the Applications menu..where do I find it/how do I get it therE?
<ASULutzy> johannes_: sudo shutdown -h now would work
<IndyGunFreak> RobLikesBrunch: it probably won't, until you install an application in wine
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: you could do "which wine"
<Tanuki-kun> ASULutzy: I think the boot thing of windows is lost xD
<johannes_> thats ok for me, but my grandma wont understand
<RobLikesBrunch> ASUSLutzy: Which wine?
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: Yea, type that in a terminal
<RobLikesBrunch> IndyGunFreak: So that app will show up then?
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: ok
<IdleOne> johannes_, try removing it from the panel then re-add it
<nagchampa> Tanuki-kun: windows uses two locations for different parts of its' bootloader
<nagchampa> the mbr and also the partitions boot record
<IndyGunFreak> RobLikesBrunch: most likely, open a terminal and type "wine --version" no quotes, and if it kicks bacfk a version, then its installed
<johannes_> ok
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Oh, cool. right
<nagchampa> so long as you don't touch your XP partition, you juts need to chainload to it from grub
<RobLikesBrunch> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, it is. 1.1.11 :)
<AndreasMadrid> hi!  I have a problem: Can't get my microphone to work under ubuntu. I have an HP Laptop with an integrated microphone. dobple click on volume always show the right symbol muted, i unmute it, but next tiem i open it it#s muted again
<usser> RobLikesBrunch, wine itself is not a program more like framework/emulation layer, it doesnt have a gui, well it does for configuration, so theres no need for applications entry. To install/run windows program type wine program.exe
<ASULutzy> RobLikesBrunch: cool, looks like it's installed, you should just be able to do wine /the/path/to/some/file.exe
<IndyGunFreak> RobLikesBrunch: ok, so its installed, most likely, when you install an App, you'll get a "Wine" entry, under Applications.. at least I did.
<Galaxor> Hi.  I've got a small system installed with debootstrap.  I don't seem to have /dev/audio or /dev/dsp despite having installed alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss.  I try modprobe snd-pcm-oss and it says the module is not found.
<RobLikesBrunch> IndyGunFreak: Ok thanks
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Ok...going to install Office. Thanks again for all your help, going to log off IRC
<Galaxor> What else can I try?  faqs usually start with the assumption htat you've got /dev/audio but it just doesn't work.
<IdleOne> RobLikesBrunch, what's wrong with openoffice
<AndreasMadrid> under options: choosing digital mic 1: noise but no voice; analog input: silence
<AndreasMadrid> can annyone help me?
<Tanuki-kun> nagchampa: I'm reading the tutorial, im trying to fix it =D
<Weili> i downloaded kile, but didn't like it and now i want to remove all the 66 packages synaptic installed - 1. is there any other way than typing the name of each package into the terminal  2. what files can i delete in the .kde folder in /home?
<ASULutzy> IdleOne: I'd actually love to be able to get the entire office suite working in wine, at work I boot a Windows VM pretty much solely because of office 2007 (not just for Word, but of course Outlook and the otehrs)
<Galaxor> Or does anybody know of a good doc for me to read?
<johannes_> found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221368
<Galaxor> I've got a via sound card.
<crimsun> Galaxor: on which Ubuntu kernel?
<Galaxor> 2.6.24-16-386
<crimsun> Galaxor: do you have matching linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386?
<Galaxor> crimsun:  Ha!  Apparently not.
<IdleOne> Weili, use Synaptic to remove the package and choose completely remove it should also remove any un-needed/unused packages
<AndreasMadrid> hi!  I have a problem: Can't get my microphone to work under ubuntu. I have an HP Laptop with an integrated microphone. dobple click on volume always show the right symbol muted, i unmute it, but next tiem i open it it#s muted again
<AndreasMadrid> under options: choosing digital mic 1: noise but no voice; analog input: silence
<AndreasMadrid> can annyone help me?
<GodfatherofEire> Any idea why Evolution's notification sounds arent working?
<nagchampa> does anyone know if the oem install option installs updates?
<nkei0> Hrm.
<ehazlett> can anyone tell me how to autologin to a console-only system for ubuntu?
<crimsun> Galaxor: also, i recommend that you dist-upgrade to the -security/-updates kernel (2.6.24-22.35)
<nkei0> How do I use tail -f?
<gnurph> i downloaded Java from Sun, am following their instructions, but java not showing up in Firefox.  i've installed the Java console, no visible impact.  ideas?
<ehazlett> what is the equivalent to /etc/inittab in ubuntu?
<eseven73> nkei0: tail -f /path/to/log
<IdleOne> !java > gnurph
<ubottu> gnurph, please see my private message
<mysticdarkhack> Greetings all
<Tanuki-kun> damn
<iratik> hischild: k... I'm up and running again.. I went into /etc/auth-client-config ... didn't find a suitable authentication profile...    looked at kerberos authentication profile... removed all lines with krb5 ... restored that profile ... rebooted.. ran fdsk / checked disk... got logged in!
<Weili> IdleOne, if i choose remove completely kile  in synaptic it only additionally removes kile-i18n-de, but not all the other packages
<Tanuki-kun> It doesn't work T_T
<iratik> Thanks for your help guys!
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone know a way to make firefox open torrent link with Vuze as default?
<AndreasMadrid> HELP!!!
<nagchampa> ehazlett: you could try adding scripting a login and run it on a console instead of a tty
<mysticdarkhack> Your help is appreciated
<Tanuki-kun> CALL 911 OMG
<nagchampa> sorry, instead of a getty
<ehazlett> nagchampa: where would i place it for the login?
<nagchampa> check out /etc/inittab
<AndreasMadrid> do i need a special driver for my microphone?
<AndreasMadrid> how can i foind out what microphone is installed?
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: you can't, as it doesn't matter
<nagchampa> ehazlett: there will be a section with a series of lines like "c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux" (that's actually from my gentoo machine, but thye should be similar)
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr and how can i make my microphone work under ubuntu then?
<ehazlett> nagchampa:  yeah, in /etc/inittab, but ubuntu doesn't have that... they use upstart, and i don't know what the equivalent is...
<third3ye> How do I find out if my freezes/crashes are driver/hardware related?
<adaptr> the *microphone* doesn't need working, it's the microphone INPUT that has to work
<nagchampa> oh, i'm not sure then
<ehazlett> nagchampa: thanks though...
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr and how do i get the microphone INPUT to work?
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: does your soundcard work ?
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: dunno if fully under ubuntu. but i can hear sounds, watch videos, ...
<adaptr> then increase the volume for the microphone input until stuff starts happening
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: but with no program i can transmit or record my voice
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: it's full volume
<Tanuki-kun> yeeh
<Tanuki-kun> I managed to make it boot
<Tanuki-kun> BUT..
<Tanuki-kun> NTLDR is missing T_T
<omega-xi> Hi there, does anyone know if it's possible to change the 'ROOT' variable in the busybox shell that launches when the 'root=' part of GRUB is wrong? I accidentally set the default timeout of GRUB to 0 ^^;
<Tanuki-kun> A rope please....
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: with analog input i get silence. with digital mic 1 i get simply noise
<onetinsoldier> third3ye: if i really really wanted to know.. i'd run memtest86+ few a few hours to make sure it's not a memory module issue, compile my own custom kernel with just about all the kernel debugging options enabled, and perhaps i'd enable crash dumps
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: digital mic ? what's that ?
<AndreasMadrid> dunno, think that's it's name, but nt sure
<CntrySheepFahker> <<<--- still hasn't figured out how to fix this dayum mouse scroll. Does anyone know how to slow this one page/sec scroll down? It's so annoying.
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr that's what's given in the options
<third3ye> onetinsoldier: Damn! Why not phone-hack your self into the pentagon while you're at it? ^^;;;
<Weili> i downloaded kile, but didn't like it and now i want to remove all the 66 packages synaptic installed - 1. is there any other way than typing the name of each package into the terminal  2. what files can i delete in the .kde folder in /home?
<camerongroom> my bottom panel disappeared how do I get it back?
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: double click on the speaker symbol, then tab options
<onetinsoldier> third3ye: lol
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  What program are you scrolling?  Is it one or system wide?
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: I do not have what you have
<mysticdarkhack> whenever I went to edit, preferences, application and didn't see any .torrent association anywhere?
<mysticdarkhack> why is that?
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: In general, but mainly firefox
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Let me check something.
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: it's on ubuntu, gnome, the volume control
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: not so bad in irc.
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: yes, and ? do you have the same soundcard ?
<mysticdarkhack> so anyone have any idea here?
<joshua__> so...
<ASULutzy> Weili: if you do sudo apt-get remove kile, then it should tell you about all the unnecessary packages you have installed, and you can just do sudo apt-get autoremove
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: K, thx
<qrikko> Anyone know some about webcams? I am having problems with my Logitech camera, I think it want to use something called V4L2 I think I kind of tinkered into it and made it.. hmm.. well lets say it might be the user and not the system that was the problem here.. though now I have a black screen at best, any hints something to remove/add and so on?
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: I don't know. Don't know your soundcard.  Don't even know mine.
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: it's not the same
<joshua__> qrikko, try sudo apt-get install cheese
<camerongroom> would someone tell me how to get my bottom panel back please?
<AndreasMadrid> so maybe it's the soundcard that ubuntu doesn't support?
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr so maybe it's the soundcard that ubuntu doesn't support?
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Under Edit->Preferences->Advanced (tab), select the Smooth Scrolling text box.  That might help firefox.
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: very possible
<skyper> Hello guys... i got 2 simples questions. Does any1 know how can i merge an .avi movie and a subtitle into one file? and how can i convert flv files to avi files, and then put them all together?
<qrikko> joshua__, it is not working in cheese, (and/or skype, amsn, luvcview.. skype..)
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Smooth Scrolling check box rather
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: it won't be the "digital microphone", that's for sure
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: I've done that, I didn't notice any change.
<qrikko> joshua__, I think I kind of have "destroyed" something while trying.. and shoudl probably get a fresh start.. but to reinstall all the system feel a bit .. well I prefer not to
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  gnome or kde desktop at the moment?
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: ok. thx for that. though it's sad news, for it means that i cannot use skype
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: gnome
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: not necessarily
<Decepticon> where is apache's mimetype file on ubuntu 8.10
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr ???
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr you mean only write in skype?
<joshua__> s
<joshua__> oo
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  I'm in kde 4.1 right now, so I can't directly assess the issue.   There's probably a similar selection component in one of the display dialogs.
<joshua__> oo
<FloodBot2> joshua__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> ....
<joshua__> ...
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr i don't get a single sound via the microphone to ubuntu
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Also, take a look at the mouse settings.
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: I've looked :(, nothing for scroll
<joshua__> woot! i speak again!
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  k
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: I think it might be because I have laser mouse
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  I can   re login to gnome...give me a secd.
<Firefishe> Is there any way to run a gnome session alongside a kde session in progress?
<johnzorn> Anyone have experience troubleshooting wireless on an acer laptop. Since upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 it stopped working. its giving me the radio frequency kill switch is on error
<joshua__> firefishe, try virtualbox
<Firefishe> joshua__:  not exactly what I was looking for.  More like running a 2nd x session
<joshua__> anyone here got msn?
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Okay, let me log out and I'll brb.
<angelr> CyberCod: thanks for the help. archive.org looked promising but did not work. I found the directory under old-releases.ubuntu.com
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: OK
<joshua__> firefishre: oh ok, then i don't know
<Firefishe> joshua__:  np.  thanks for the repsonse.  I'll figure it out one day ;)
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr how do i find out what sound card i have?
<joshua__> i am spelling your name wrong! sorry!
<Firefishe> hopefully (rolls eyes)
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: lspci
<AndreasMadrid> thx
<zoizo> selam
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: i have tow audio devices: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: and: 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Back
<onetinsoldier> wb
<Firefishe> tx ots
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Let me check around in the dialogs a bit.
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: the second one is your HDMI output, th efirst one is your sound card
<qrikko> Anyone know where to start looking? my webcam went black, tried a lot of things, and quite frankly I think I ended up making matters worse. No webcam application work (cheese, luvcview, skype, kopete, amsn and so on) I am thinking that I might need to reinstal uvc/v4l?
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: dunno what a ddmi is. but is my soundcard supported by ubuntu?
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: lsmod|grep snd
<cvd-pr> how to remove all -evolution related things
<cvd-pr> ?
<adaptr> AndreasMadrid: you have sound, yes ? so obviously it is supported
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: wb
<cvd-pr> witout- removing ubuntu-desktop, gnome-panel tc..
<joshua__> Portable gOS3 Persistent install via Live CD
<joshua__>    1. Download the gOS 3 Gadgets ISO and burn to a CD
<joshua__>    2. Reboot your PC from the gOS 3 Gadgets Live CD
<joshua__>    3. Insert your USB flash drive
<joshua__>    4. Open a terminal and type sudo su
<joshua__>    5. Type apt-get update
<FloodBot2> joshua__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr: but only the sound reproducing is supported
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier is still there?
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  What version of ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: hi.. i've been away and back at my desk.. but yes. i'm here now!
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: how'd it go?
<SJr|Nbook> I have been playing with Kubuntu on my new Netbook, and it's become clear to me that KDE hogs too much realstate on the screen, and too many of it's dialogs are too wide for it. What is are some other managers to try?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, heh I don't suppose you;ve troubleshooted a wireless problem before
<coeus82> how do I list all files within a directory and it's subdirectories that was modified on a certain date?
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, well my system is up to date
<Vilhelm> !wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<AndreasMadrid> adaptr i did the lsmod what is it good for?
<nagchampa> is there a way during the boot on the live cd to disable desktop effects?
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: nope, sorry. i'm clueless when it come to the wireless stuff
<AndreasMadrid> still have no sound recording
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: 8.1 intrepid
<johnzorn> onetinsoldier, updating from 7.10 to8.04 broke my wireless, thats why I'm asking
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: nice. did you have to back out the custom boot or whatever it was that you had done?
<eseven73> SJr|Nbook: xubuntu is nice 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<theatrus> SJr|Nbook, you can try the classics such as XFCE and kin, or a true borderless keyboard driven one like stumpwm, awesome, or xmonad
<RobLikesBrunch> ASULutzy: Me. Again! The emerald thing didn't work...and I forgot what the old value was...what's the default value for the windows manager thing?
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  yeah, me too.  I'll be so glad when all the repositories are finally updated.
<onetinsoldier> johnzorn: well i'm glad you got all updated. sorry about the wireless issue. someone here can most likely help you out tho
<eseven73> SJr|Nbook: Enlightenment is nice, its in the repos too
<Firefishe> eseven73:  Is e17 in the repos?
<eseven73> yep
<eseven73> i think so
<Firefishe> kewl...
<joshua__> bye all
<Firefishe> bye joshua__
<Firefishe> be well
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmmm what are someones that look sexy, I like the eye candy that KDE has so.
<joshua__> thanks
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: well ive been using linux for like 3 days so, lol
<AndreasMadrid> HELP! I can't hear my micro under ubuntu.
<RobLikesBrunch> Hey, could someone please check something for me quiclky?
<AndreasMadrid> Can anybody help me?
<ValentineXX> How to fix this video playback problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493901&page=2
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Oh, well then.  Welcome to the gnu/linux world.  I hope you enjoy your stay. :)  And I'm still looking.  It might help you to assist me by googling for something like:  ubuntu intrepid mouse scroll issue   and see what pops up,.
<RobLikesBrunch> In configuration editor can someone go to :  Desktop --> gnome --> applications --> window manager--> and tell me what the default value is?
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  I will do the same and our synergizing endeavors will certainly pay off, I'm sure.  ;) hee
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: I have hehe, and ive seen known issues but no help
<RobLikesBrunch> I changed mine...don't remember the default..and set as default doesn't work
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: bug reports mainly
<qrikko> Anyone know where to start looking? my webcam went black, tried a lot of things, and quite frankly I think I ended up making matters worse. No webcam application work (cheese, luvcview, skype, kopete, amsn and so on) I am thinking that I might need to reinstal uvc/v4l?
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  that last line sounded like a nigerian scam email LOL
<RobLikesBrunch> No one?
<carandraug> RobLikesBrunch: there's 4 values. WHich one?
<RobLikesBrunch> carandraug: second one please, thanks a lot!
<carandraug> RobLikesBrunch: "/usr/bin/compiz"
<RobLikesBrunch> carandraug: exactly what i needed, thanks
<AndreasMadrid> why must linux be so complicated? that nothing runs out of the box?
<amt2> hi, my ubuntu currently has no sound. it was working properly and then after some point it just didn't work, and I don't directly changed any settings. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<carandraug> RobLikesBrunch: you're welcome
<ValentineXX> AndreasMadrid: :D
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: LOL
<AndreasMadrid> ValentineXX I can't even use my microphone under linux. What do i need to get it working? Do you know it?
<qrikko> Anyone know where to start looking? my webcam went black, tried a lot of things, and quite frankly I think I ended up making matters worse. No webcam application work (cheese, luvcview, skype, kopete, amsn and so on) I am thinking that I might need to reinstal uvc/v4l? (might add that the result is a black picture, I can run for example in luvcview but the picture is black)
<ValentineXX> AndreasMadrid: me also learning linux its hard to learn but it is tasty than of other operating systems, and about mic that was hard for me too so i bought another mic which has built in own sound card, easily installed :)
<AndreasMadrid> ValentineXX ok. thx
<Vantrax> anyone know why wpa_supplicant would fail to associate with the driver
<gizmo> is it redhat hard?
<onetinsoldier> gizmo: well, if that isn't a loaded question...
<onetinsoldier> i don't know what is
<gizmo> i mean redhat os is hard to install?
<fat_rat> !offtopic | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> gizmo, this is ubuntu support
<nagchampa> when i'm booting the live cd, or booting a fresh install, i'm getting a frozen screen, but working cursor
<pumpkinseed> i am trying to install DeepShredder (a chess program) in Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. The install script says that "no usable Java-Installation was found" but I have Java 1.6 installed. Could anyone help?
<bazhang> gizmo, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chanibal> hi, anyone can point me to a bare ubuntu iso? the one with the base software, but no [xk]?ubuntu-desktop
<nagchampa> i'm thinking the gl desktop effects are screwing up
<nagchampa> how can i manually disable them?
<bazhang> !minimal | chanibal
<ubottu> chanibal: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gizmo> ok2..
<gizmo> sorry..
<chanibal> thanks, ubottu, googled for that a good time and could not find any official image
<gizmo> bazhang, what is server ubuntu for..?there is an option..dekstop and server..
<bazhang> chanibal, it is 9mb iso
<gizmo> chanibal,  user a burn image..
<gizmo> *use
<Firefishe> Heya onetinsoldier, CntrySheepFahker:  Well, that taught me one thing: Don't start compiz on a whim. I lost my entire desktop focus and had to restart the x server
<incubii> 9mb?! thats smaller then debians, damn
<bazhang> gizmo, please dont chat here.
<chanibal> hm... thats a bit smaller than i wanted
<chanibal> probably just a busybox and a kernel
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger... hehe. live and let learn
<pumpkinseed> i am trying to install DeepShredder (a chess program) in Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. The install script says that "no usable Java-Installation was found" but I have Java 1.6 installed. Could anyone help?
<amt2> hi, my ubuntu currently has no sound. it was working properly and then after some point it just didn't work, and I don't directly changed any settings. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<chanibal> and of course some apt
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: lol, I had compiz freeze my pc today.
<bazhang> chanibal, you will need a net connection to get that minimal going of course
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: I kept hitting min/max fast as I can to finally c the fire flame.
<third3ye> None of my wlan devices work -- I have one PCI card (Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps) and a USB dongle (DWL-G122 802.11g rev. B1). The networks are discovered and the network manager tries to connect but it scrambles the WPA code for some strange reason
<chanibal> ok, so maybe i'm going from the wrong direction here, i want a bare system, but a usable one - it's for a openbox installation
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Well, let's get back to your mouse scroll issue.
<chanibal> so xorg and stuff will be needed anyway
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: sure
<AndreasMadrid> ok gotta go
<incubii> chanibal, why not install the server image then install the xorg package afterwards ?
<chanibal> there was once a virtual package base-system or ubuntu-base or smth, it was kind of what i wanted
<bazhang> chanibal, if you want a light distro with x included then fluxbuntu or xubuntu would be it
<chanibal> the server image isn't the same ubuntu, the kernel and other stuff is a bit different
<chanibal> plus fluxbuntu is bad for what i need it, i know, i have it on my craptop
<chanibal> through it's still way better than the openbox ubuntu variation
<bazhang> chanibal, you could also try lxde if you want light yet functional
<chanibal> the thing is i want a normal, not altered in any strange way bare ubuntu system
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Try this:  Applications->System Tools->System Settings
<chanibal> maybe i'll get the xubuntu and throw away stuff
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  When that dialog comes up, under System Administration at the bottom of the page, select Keyboard and Mouse
<Rabbitbunny> stupid question, where the heck is search? asin, my files.
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: k
<jtaji> chanibal: sounds like you want to start with the minimal cd and go from there
<chanibal> actually it'd be best if i started with a system with xorg and the all the base utils but no x software or window manager
<Havelock> hi there
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: nothing listed in system settings just a search bar at tom
<CntrySheepFahker> top
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  It's under the Advanced tab.
<chanibal> xubuntu was a fine distro for me, but it got some weight in the last year and the machine it's going into is not too good (1GHz P3, 384 RAM, Radeon R200)
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Probably need some additional packages.
<chanibal> plus all the needless packages
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: maybe
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Have you considered installing the `ubuntu-desktop' meta package?  That will probably do a lot for your desktop experience.  May take a bit on a slow connection. If you want to do it, just do:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Otherwise, I'm at the end of my skill set for this particular problem without further research
<chanibal> ok, another question, anyone seen a good, working media center that doesn't mess up the system and is installable in ubuntu that works well on crappy hardware?
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: actually as we been talking I downloaded kubuntu-desktop
<chanibal> i mean a bare mediacenter - just movies and music, no tvtuner or stuff
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: I like gnome interface though lol, kde looks like windows to me
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: Thx for ur help though
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  Well, kde 4.1 is okay, although it lacks the maturity and functionality of kde 3.5.9/10.  I"m a kde man myself, as I just like the environment better.  Gnome is fine, too, and works well.
<incubii> chanibal, you could install the desktop option then just remove gnome ?
<Decepticon> how to replace this line .... X-WR-CALNAME:Gainesville\, FL Weather - By Weather Underground ...... with X-WR-CALNAME:Weather for 32601 ..... can i use sed 's/X-WR-CALNAME:Gainesville\, FL Weather - By Weather Underground/X-WR-CALNAME:Weather for 32601/g'
<|Zippo|_> hi, somebody is having this error: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size. ???
<chanibal> actually i'd end up with removing the whole ubuntu-desktop this way
<Decepticon> sorry wrong channel
<CntrySheepFahker> firefishe: ill be back let me logg out and try this kde, even though screen shots isn't that appealing lol
<Firefishe> CntrySheepFahker:  k
<Havelock> is someone can help me? my bro make something at nautilus, I'd lost my onglets
<amt2> hi, my ubuntu currently has no sound. it was working properly and then after some point it just didn't work, and I don't directly changed any settings. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<chanibal> plus since my last upgrade i noticed that ubuntu is getting more and more well... windows like - in some stuff one is just required to have a appropiate graphic utility to do the config
<nagchampa> where's all the documentation, seriously
<chanibal> you still can of course vim your way out of it, but no community help is pointing you to it
<jhambo> hey folks, I'm trying to use my xbox gamepad (it's actually a madcatz microcon) but when I plug it in, I see "hub 1-1:1.0: config failed, hub has too many ports! (err -19)" in dmesg and I can configure the controler with kcontrol.  Any idea how to get this working????
<nagchampa> i can't find anything on the livecd boot options
<jhambo> can't configure I mean
<nagchampa> i need a way to disable the desktop effects
<chanibal> ok, enough rambling, time to download that isos
<incubii> chanibal, you are complaining that it has gotten easier to use?
<L33B> how do you force a resolution in hardy heron?
<pumpkinseed> i am trying to install DeepShredder (a chess program) in Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. The install script says that "no usable Java-Installation was found" but I have Java 1.6 installed. Could anyone help?
<Altari> hmm
<Altari> i'm looking for a decent MSN messenger client for ubuntu
<Altari> anyone here got any suggestions?
<incubii> Altari, define what decent is
<crimsun> Altari: amsn, kopete, pidgin, ...
<Pillager37> helo my firneds
<_45h_> hi all. i have Geode video chip and 800x480 screen resolution, but xorg can run only in 800x600. how to fix this?
<Altari> i've attempted to use both aMSN and Pidgin, however the main requirement, for me, is the ability to download the customised nicknames off the MSN server
<pumpkinseed> Altari: You should use Pidgin
<Pillager37> WOAH guys
<Pillager37> woah
<Pillager37> i just blew snot on my crt and its all rainbowy
<pumpkinseed> hey Pillager
<Altari> i've been trying a few
<Pillager37> trippin me out
<onats1> !tightvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc
<incubii> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in intrepid
<onats1> can anyone help me setup tightvnc? I've installed it already, but i can't seem to connect to my machine
<Altari> however neither pidgin nor aMSN have the capacity to download the custom nicknames
<darkfuzion> wazzzup
<Pillager37> onats1, vncserver :1
<onats1> pillager37, whats that?
<Pillager37> the command to start the server?
<Pillager37> you should copy the defaut xstartup to ~/.tightvnc/
<onats1> pillager37, A VNC Server is already running as :1
<Pillager37> and edit it to launch whatever you want...like gnome-session
<chanibal> incubii: if by easier you mean that if i don't have gnome/kde (oftne no xfce help even) i have no help, because lot's of the wiki pages say that i should click there and there and voilla
<onats1> however, using vncviewer, i can't connect
<Altari> hmm
<Altari> bit of a tall order? :P
<chanibal> incubii: so it's not easier for all
<darkfuzion> how do you find out if your using 32 bit or 64 bit
<Pillager37> onats1, netstat -ltn|grep 590
<Pillager37> onats1, does it say anything
<onats1> pillager, yes, but its listening on 5901
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: hi, it doesn't work.. I followed everything but it doesn't work
<Pillager37> and vncviewer :1 or vncviewer localhost:5901 doesnt work?
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: when I do iwconfig I get all no conenction
 * thelma hello all
<onats1> pillager37, i'm connecting using a remote windows machine...
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: well, something isn't right, like i said, i've done that on two different PC's w/ that device, no problem at all.
<onats1> i'm also connected to my home network via vpn
<Pillager37> ok so try telnet REMOTEIP 5901  if it doesnt connect you need to topen the port on the router/firewall
<coded1> i want to set up a upnp server for ibex any suggestions on somthing that will work with a xbox360?
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: do you have any idea?
<onats> pillager37, it was able to connect using telnet
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: none at all, i'm quite surprised that didn't work
<Pillager37> onats, did it say RFB?
<onats> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: and you're sure you're using 8.10
<onats> RFB 003.008
<Pillager37> hmmm there is no reason you shouldnt be able to connec thtne...open a terminal and type vncviewer remoteip:5901
<|Zippo|> Dec 21 22:59:00 notebook kernel: [203815.505889] Write-error on swap-device (254:0:476824)
<|Zippo|> what is causing this error?
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: ive done some modification on backports im thinking it's that. do you know where the file is located?
<nagchampa> is ther ea way to manually disable the desktop effects during install, or after install if they are causing the screen to freeze?
<onats> Pillager37, that worked. I wonder how you can set the port to connect to using the vncviewer?
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: no i don't... i don't know hwo much "else" you have invested in this, but maybe just start over.
<jhambo> hey folks, I'm trying to use my xbox gamepad (it's actually a madcatz microcon) but when I plug it in, I see "hub 1-1:1.0: config failed, hub has too many ports! (err -19)" in dmesg and I cant configure the controler with kcontrol.  Any idea how to get this working????
<ASULutzy> nagchampa: metacity --replace
<onats> ahh ok i got it. on the server string, i should just put <ip>:<port>
<IndyGunFreak> especially if you've not been installed long
<Pillager37> onats, what do you mean
<Pillager37> yea
<Pillager37> or asdfadf:1
<eeboy> I just set up my hp5610 and attempted to scan. The only way I could get it to recognize the scanner is to run Xsane using sudo. Why is this and how can I get around this?
<Pillager37> for 5901
<FloodBot2> Pillager37: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pillager37> FloodBot1, suck my balls
<onats> pillager37, i got it.. thanks so much for your help
<Pillager37> onats, hey
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: cuz who knows what all you've mod probed, black listed, etc, trying to follow what were likely improper instructions.
<ASULutzy> !enter | Pillager37
<ubottu> Pillager37: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pillager37> press f8 f8 for special functions
<nagchampa> ASULutzy: i can't do that, there's no way for me to input anything
<nagchampa> at least, i get no feedback
<Pillager37> !suck my balls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck my balls
<nagchampa> isn't there an install optino for it?
<ASULutzy> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: true
<Pillager37> !learn suck my balls
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: thats just my opinion.
<ASULutzy> !ops | Pillager37
<ubottu> Pillager37: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IndyGunFreak> write that URL down somewhere, and try it on a fresh install.
<Pillager37> about:plugins
<ASULutzy> nagchampa: What do you mean there's no way for you to input anything?
<onats> Pillager37, it seems pretty slow though
<elkbuntu> Pillager37, please stop.
<Altari> FYI all
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: I know, I think im gonna have to do that because I modprobed so many times
<Altari> i found a suitable MSN copy
<Altari> "emesene"
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: btw what does modprobe do?
<Altari> downloads the nicknames off the MSN server
<Altari> :)
<Altari> thanks for the help guys
<FloodBot2> Altari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: loads a module that you've installed.
<IndyGunFreak> if its trying to load multiple modules, it could be conflicting
<Pillager37> onats, well you can adjust settings and such
<seba> what is the Ubuntu spanish chanel?
<Pillager37> jpg / bzip compression
<Pillager37> elkbuntu, please suck my balls
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: its just a suggestion, you might be able to fix it w/o doing that, but it may just be easier.. and do what that thrad (and post 3) says to do first.
<eseven73> O.o
<elkbuntu> whoa....
<IndyGunFreak> lol, wow, you guys were fighting over that guy...lol
<seba> what is the link of Ubuntu spanish chanel?
<IndyGunFreak> i think bazhang won..lol
<bazhang> hope he got the message
<SJr|Nbook> Is there a way I can change my keyboard layout, so that if I hit the \ key without Function or Shift it gets ignored?
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, i think that's a comprehensive voting out
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: ok thanks, im gonna try to sort it out if not i'll follow what you suggested..erm finally do you know an easy way to compile the kernel?
<seba> what is the link of Ubuntu spanish channel?
<jhambo> hey folks, I'm trying to use my xbox gamepad (it's actually a madcatz microcon) but when I plug it in, I see "hub 1-1:1.0: config failed, hub has too many ports! (err -19)" in dmesg and I cant configure the controler with kcontrol.  Any idea how to get this working????
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: Survivor "Freenode Edition"
<darkfuzion> onetinsoldier: Howdy
<LTL> !sp | seba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<eseven73> !es | seba
<ubottu> seba: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darkfuzion> !ubuttu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuttu
<seba> gracias
<LTL> eseven73: thanks
<eseven73> np
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: an easy way?... not really.. whjy do you want to custom compile a kernel?
<darkfuzion> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kley> hi all
<nagchampa> anyone kno how to disable desktop effects when installing?
<ozgurgerilla> IndyGunFreaK: because I wanna mess my kernel a little :)
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: crawl before you walk..  learn how the OS works, etc, then you do things like that.
<IndyGunFreak> ozgurgerilla: otherwise, you're just gonna be here constantly asking how to fix a broken system
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: hi!
<IntrepidOne> !upgrade > IntrepidOne
<ubottu> IntrepidOne, please see my private message
<darkfuzion> hey man
<kley> nm-applet  no wireless , i have hp ubuntu intrepid , and my wifi card is intel wireless PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection  , how to check step by step to understand why it is not working pls help
<kley> does this mean my friver is instaled properly http://paste.ubuntu.com/90427/ ?
<gaintsura> could anyon explain to me why I cannot view any video fullscreen from firefox? works fine in every other program?
<kley> any ideea ?
<mk213> can someone help me with a route issue?
<nonewmsgs> can someone explain why this doesn't work.  http://pastebin.com/d151c0ed1
<jtaji> nonewmsgs: it's already installed
<nonewmsgs> jtaji, well how do i start it?
<darkfuzion> ahhh gotta love vuze
<sloopy> nonewmsgs, you need to use the right name?    http://www.viceteam.org/vice_3.html#SEC20
<jtaji> nonewmsgs: it probably doesn't have a menu entry so it depends on the package, check the file list http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/vice/filelist
<jtaji> nonewmsgs: READMEs under /usr/share/doc or man entries like man vice are a good place to start
<yanz> Hello, does anyone know how to get Python open GL working, so I can use such things as 3D games?
<jtaji> nonewmsgs: the actual programs are in /usr/bin in that filelist
<nonewmsgs> ok there we go
<kley> why sudo iwlist scan shows me  2 apn's and nm-applet  doesnt even see my wireless driver ? how to fix that
<Kurowsaki> hello
<Kurowsaki> anyone on
<Kurowsaki> hi
<Renegade16> good day
<Kurowsaki> are you british
<Renegade16> who me?
<IntrepidOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kurowsaki> ye
<Renegade16> no.
<Renegade16> can somebody tell me how to turn off compiz?
<Dein> hi, is there anyone interested in a little step by step helping me make an udev rule to set max_sectors when I connect my nokia via usb?
<Kurowsaki> i just got ubuntu
<VioletsPie> im a newbie to linux, but one huge difference i see is firefox acts strange
<venky10> bye all
<maximus_1> is there a way to set an environment variable in sudoers for a particular command?
<VioletsPie> maybe i had better pop up add ons or something
<Kevin__> Hi. I just setup ProFTPD and am trying to FTP into my /var/www directory. Whenever I try to make changes, I'm getting a permission denied error.
<Renegade16> (I'm on kubuntu, btw)
<Kurowsaki> i like ubuntu so far
<Renegade16> anyone?
<IdleOne> Kurowsaki, that is great. welcome to ubuntu
<Kurowsaki> hello
<Kurowsaki> this is a cray chat room
<IdleOne> Renegade16, make sure your user has rights to write to /var/www
<Guest65718> #javausers
<Renegade16> bash: cd: /var/www: No such file or directory
<Renegade16> why would compiz settings be in www? -_^
<Kurowsaki> www.youtube.com
<IdleOne> Renegade16, ohhh sorry that was not for you
<IdleOne> !coc | Kurowsaki
<ubottu> Kurowsaki: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> please read that Kurowsaki
<IdleOne> Renegade16, join #kubuntu they should be able to help you better
<Renegade16> I tried to
<Renegade16> they discriminate against mibbit
<Kurowsaki> this is one cray chat
<Renegade16> and the bot said I should join here instead
<IdleOne> kevin_,  make sure your user has rights to write to /var/www
<petru_> can anyone help , cant get wireles to work  with nm-applet , works  in console http://paste.ubuntu.com/90432/
<IdleOne> Renegade16, #compiz-fuzion
<wiijii> Anyone know much about iptables? Specifically, logging invalid packets/ICMP replies?
<Renegade16> I assume with an s?
<IdleOne> !wireless > petru_
<ubottu> petru_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Renegade16, yeah with an s
<Dein> what's the simplest way to check if an usb device is a nokia and then set max_sectors to 32 if it is?
<coded1> is there a program that will take my dvd and make a lossless compression to H264 (possibly automatically on disk insertion)?
<IndyGunFreak> petru_: what wireless device?
<holycow> !usb-installer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-installer
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: google "unetbootin"
<glennop> I just installed xubuntu 8.10 and noticed that the firefox window is either minimized or occupies the entire display ... is this a known problem?
<holycow> IndyGunFreak: danke
<ZhouYu> !squid > ZhouYu
<ubottu> ZhouYu, please see my private message
<petru_> <IndyGunFreak> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/90442/
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: no prob.. it makes setting up a bootable USB device very easy
<Shovi> i insstalled debian on a usb hd, then installed grub on it too, but when i boot from the usb hard drive, i get error 22 for grub
<Shovi> how do i fix
<IndyGunFreak> petru_: hm, thats kinda weird, i always thought Intel Wireless just kinda "worked" out of the box... sorry i don't have experience w/ intel devices
<IndyGunFreak> Shovi: why did you install like that?.. thats kinda silly
<holycow> IndyGunFreak: i no longer have any boxes with a cdrom device so gotta start learning how to do this
<holycow> awesome
<Shovi> this is a EEE
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: i see... well, as long as they will boot a thumb drive, unetbootin is a great utility for setting up thumb drives
<Shovi> but how do i fix it
<newsense> wiijii, still interest in logging in iptables > http://iptables.org/documentation/FAQ/netfilter-faq-3.html#ss3.14
<IndyGunFreak> Shovi: that doesn't change why you'd install to an external drive.
<petru_> i think it is something with my nm-applet
<petru_> or  iwl3945  doesnt work well in 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> Shovi: i had an eee that ran ubuntu 8.10 just fine... ( have an aspire one now, that also runs it just fine)
<Noah0504> How much luck would I have running WoW in VirtualBox 2.1?
<IndyGunFreak> petru_: if you're convinced its nm-applet... you could try insalling wicd
<Shovi> cuz i hvae too many partitions on my eee main drive, 4 is too much
<Shovi> so i use my 30gb external hd, made out of a zen mp3 player
<Shovi> hs
<Shovi> hd
<wiijii> newsense thanks I'll take a look
<yn1v> #fedora-ni
<tleeonly> anybody know how to connect to a telnet bbs online
<newsense> no problem really simple rues
<petru_> that will be a solution , but i wanna know why it's not working now to prevent in the future
<Commie_Cary> why did my sound sunnely stop working
<wiijii> newsense cheers for that but it's not really what I'm looking for. It seems my log rules are working, but I'm trying to follow a text book suggestion for testing the logging of 'invalid' packets
<IndyGunFreak> petru_: well, that i don't know
<petru_> maybe its conflicting with something , maybe ai need a package
<Commie_Cary> should I restart my computer
<wiijii> echo-replies without a request should be invalid, but they aren't. They just... disappear
<petru_> ok , how to check it step by step ?
<wiijii> No drop, no log
<IndyGunFreak> petru_: well, we can maybe it all night long if you like.. doesn't change the fact i don't know.. i'd try wicd
<IndyGunFreak> petru_: that is, if you're convinced it has to do w/ nm-applet
<hosstell> Hello everyone.  I havent a question, though I will be reading others and I especially would like to thank all of you for your time in assisting others.
<thorin81> yay! got my wireless working!!!!
<Noah0504> How much luck would I have trying to run WoW on VirtualBox 2.1?
<IndyGunFreak> Noah0504: not much, if i'mnot mistaken, VB, Vmware, etc, do not support 3D
<thorin81> now I am trying to figure out why Update Manager keeps wanting to install an older version of the kernel on my machine... any thoughts?
<tleeonly> anybody know how to connect to a telnet bbs
<mk123> can someone help me with a route problem?
<hosstell> Noah0504: I have been told that there is no 3d support in VB.  I would suggest using WINE
<VioletsPie> Noah0504: from what ive read (and im not the one who should be answering the question) is that Wine can handle it perfectly
<eseven73> only Vmware Workstation supports some 3D
<VioletsPie> with maybe some problems with lich king
<hosstell> Noah504: I have had wow installed in WINE and Ventrilo fine for about 6 months now.  Let me know if you need help with it.
<VioletsPie> but if you go to http://www.winehq.com it's rated "gold" in compatibility, if compatibility is even the right term
<Noah0504> Yeah, I've seen that most recommend Wine.  I just thought it would be nice to install it on a virtual machine to kill two birds with one stone.
<Noah0504> I'll give WINE a shot.
<Noah0504> :)
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not a big gaming geek, but if I was a gamer, i'd just dual boot.
<Chewie[]> does anyone know of an application which turns a linux or any other OS box into a secondary display on a windows system? (maxivista works on windows)
<IndyGunFreak> the one game I play (Pokerstars), runs quite well in wine...
<iamelite> Noah0504, you just have to set to Open GL and disable shadows.
<hosstell> meh. WINE is just fine.  I actually have better FPS in wine.
<VioletsPie> hosstell: i havent gotten around to trying ventrilo yet but i read there's no push to talk key which is pivotal
<Noah0504> IndyGunFreak: WoW is the only game I want to throw on here.  I might hardly play it at that.
<IndyGunFreak> hosstell: i mostly play linux native games
<Noah0504> iamelite: Thanks.
<andresmh> after opening/closing the screen on my laptop the brightness controller that shows up when pressing the hotkey to increase/decrease brightness is stuck on the middle of the screen. How can I get rid of it?!
<iamelite> IndyGunFreak, your funny
<eseven73> !pm | riri
<ubottu> riri: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hosstell> VioletPie: My push to talk works.
<VioletsPie> cool
<IndyGunFreak> iamelite: why am i funny?
<iamelite> IndyGunFreak, Just are
<tleeonly> how do you make ubuntu connect to a telnet bbs
<wiijii> What do you people bind PTT to?
<hosstell> I use Home
<VioletsPie> im trying not to lose my "fire" this stuff really interested me but im sort of frustrated that none of these codecs work in playing dvds
<axisys> is there a ntp like service for weather? so I am always in sync with local weather?
<IndyGunFreak> iamelite: uh, ok.. i don't know if i should appreciate that or if i should be offended
<wiijii> I always find it a pain to have to press a button to speak. I'm more of an FPS player though
<VioletsPie> wiijii: middle mouse button
<beilabs> going nuts here, my terminal is not accepting me pasting any input whatsoever, gedit, is fine, terminal is not.
<hosstell> Every button on my mouse, and I have several, is bound to an in game action.
<wiijii> Ah that's a problem for me. I have an MX revolution, if you click the middle mouse button it goes from click-scroll to smooth-scroll. Perhaps configurable though
<eeboy> beilabs: ctrl+shift+v doesn't work?
<wiijii> Anyone play bf2?
<beilabs> eeboy, seems to be a problem with netbeans to terminal.
<andresmh> I just killed the power manager and it went away
<dgarr> axisys: forecastfox  add-on for firefox
<hosstell> Sadly I only play WOW, though I got Star Wars Galaxies to install in wine.
<wiijii> Has anyone here used Linode?
<hosstell> wiijii: Whats that?
<tleeonly> anyone know how to telnet to a bbs in ubuntu 8.10
<wiijii> A hosting company that provide linux virtual machines. It's cheap, I've just started playing about with it. It's hosting with root access
<Lexvegas> Does anyone know why 8.10 can't connect directly to a windows box, when 8.04 could?
<kley> omg its working
<kley> aaaaaaa
<wiijii> And there are various nodes you can hire, more memory etc. I was just wondering if anyone had used one. I'm trying to practice adminning a public server
<Lexvegas> BTW, that is on a simple lan connection
<kley> thnks a lot
<hlfshell> Hey everyone - when I try to change print settings or add a printer, the "Printer" program crashes. If I run it in terminal (I forget what I would run,a ctually) I would get a python error. Anybody know what I can do to fix this?
<thebloggu> hey
<kley> its wired a little this wicd client
<thebloggu> i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 in my computer
<wiijii> hlfshell Getting the python error would be helpful
<thebloggu> and then upgraded to 8.10
<kley> since its working i will get used
<kley> :D
<hlfshell> whats the terminal command? i havent ran it in awhile, i just know its a python error.
<thebloggu> now on boot it gives an busybox initramfs eroor
<wiijii> I have no idea sorry
<hlfshell> gimme a second ill look it up wiijii
<wiijii> Anyone here play Go?
<thebloggu> can anybody help me ?
<Vegar> wiijii: sounds similar to slicehost
<IndyGunFreak> !anybody | thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wiijii> Possibly
<thebloggu> IndyGunFreak, i already asked..
<IndyGunFreak> thebloggu: then wait a ewf minutes, and ask again
<axisys> dgarr: anything for desktop?
<hlfshell> ok wiijii
<hekin__> hey, guys,  I'd like to know what's the corresponding config file of System->Administration->Services
<hlfshell> when i run in terminal system-config-printer i get what i will pm you in a second
<wiijii> Vegar yes looking at slicehost it is similar. However for the same price a linode has 320Mb ram, 12Gb storage, 200Gb b/w. Not sure what the other specs are like though
<lyrae> How do i find out if a specific codec is installed?
<Chewie[]> does anyone know of an application which turns a linux or any other OS box into a secondary display on a windows system? (maxivista works on windows)
<Steve132> I have a failing hard drive...when i boot with the hard-drive installed, the liveCD does not load
<Steve132> if I pop out the hard-drive, the liveCD works fine...
<hlfshell> http://pastebin.com/d77cc660c This is what I get when i run the printing admin tool, or system-config-printer. what's wrong with my system and how can i fix it?
<tleeonly> i want to telnet to an online bbs to play games
<ASULutzy> tleeonly: can you use nc?
<tleeonly> what is nc
<ASULutzy> nc the.ip.address.here 23
<Steve132> Chewie: do you mean like synergy or a virtual lan clinet?
<ASULutzy> tleeonly: Try that
<tleeonly> how do i do that
<thebloggu> i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 in my computer
<thebloggu> and then upgraded to 8.10
<ASULutzy> tleeonly: or you could just use telnet I suppose
<thebloggu> now on boot it gives an busybox initramfs eroor
<tleeonly> huhh
<bening> haiaaa
<Chewie[]> Steve132: did you recently add your cdrom drive (i.e. could it be a master vs. slave issue or something preventing it from booting?)
<bening> i am happy using ubuntu
<VSpike> tleeonly: what's the question. out of interest?
<tleeonly> i want to be able to connect to an online telnet bbs
<Chewie[]> Steve132: as far as my screen question, synergy only chains keyboard+mouse control. i'm looking for this computer to show up as a secondary display under windows so i can use it to extend my "windows desktop".
<ASULutzy> tleeonly: so open a terminal, and type telnet the.address.of.it
<Steve132> Chewie: Yeah, so you want like, VNC
<tleeonly> okay i will try that and see what happens
<bening> hi rsfs
<Chewie[]> Steve132: i haven't looked to see if VNC will do that. but i've only used VNC for remote control.
<R0b0t1> When watching movies in totem player, they seem flickery and flash black and then back to the movie. Is this a reported bug?
<VSpike> tleeonly: you could try tinyfugue as well
<bening> hi rafa
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: What graphics card do you  have?
<bening> tleeonly-help me
<Chewie[]> Steve132: see http://www.maxivista.com/ -- that's the app i'm looking to replace.
<ASULutzy> !ask | bening
<R0b0t1> It's proprietary, I remember Ubuntu asking me to install the driver, which I did, ASULutzy
<ubottu> bening: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: Was it fglrx?
<R0b0t1> How might I check? :S
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: (Do you have an ati card?) fglrxinfo in a terminal
<VSpike> tleeonly: actually forget that, it's not in the repos :)
<johnfinch> How do I get my wireless to connect to a WEP encrypted network?
<Steve132> Chewie: yeah, I don't know of a drop-in replacement
<R0b0t1> ASULutzy: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT OpenGL version string: 2.1.8087 Release
<Steve132> but if you can find a VNC server for windows and a VNC client for linux
<Steve132> you should get the effect you want
<qcjn> how can i know what's my chipset ?
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: So yea, you do. Does it always happen, or only when the video is full screen?
<thebloggu> i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 in my computer and then upgraded to 8.10 now on boot it gives an busybox initramfs error
<R0b0t1> ASULutzy: Always :(
<riotkittie> qcjn: chipset for what? wireless?
<hosstell> VNC is the bomb, though I might add that mouse and keyboard response times seem a bit sluggish at time.
<Nixed> Hi, Can someone tell me how to get Ubuntu to stop recognizing when I've inserted a Disc into my CD/DVD drives?
<hosstell> *times
<johnfinch> How do I connect to WEP encrypted network? I can see the network but there isn't a place to input a password it seems.
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: I think you'll either have to force xv output for videos, or just disable compiz while you're watching videos... Though there may be another way... It's been so long since I installed fglrx on my desktop I don't really remember
<R0b0t1> Ah, compiz?
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: I would suggest googling fglrx video flicker
<qcjn> riotkittie: for soundcard
<R0b0t1> ... Does that with games, too, the bastard.
<mib_mp17mh0n> Hi, can someone help me with partitioning my drives to install ubuntu plz?
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: You can easily fix the issue in full screen
<crimsun> qcjn: lspci -v|grep -A2 040[13]
<Lexvegas> Does anyone know why 8.10 can't connect directly to a windows box, when 8.04 could? (I am simply connecting two computers via their lan ports. no routers or anything involved)
<johnfinch> How do I connect to a WEP encrypted network wirelessly?
<qcjn> crimsun: thanks
<Nixed> How do I turn off auto-CD/DVD mount detection in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> qcjn: sorry, that needs to be -nv instead of -v
<ASULutzy> R0b0t1: You need to change the compiz setting to "Unredirect full screen windows" and then all full screen stuff won't flicker anymore, alternatively, try typing metacity --replace in a terminal window and then play a video
<tleeonly> hey it works
<fiyawerx> Is there a list of the differences between ubuntu desktop and server? I'm setting up a server but will also use it as a remote X server for nomachine sessions as well, can't really decide which would be the better base install
<tleeonly> next question might be how do i make it show ansi graphics
<osquid> I have some questions about Ubuntu server
<thebloggu> crimsun, i will pastebin the error (one i found on the internet that seems equal to mine)
<thebloggu> http://pastebin.com/m4a5d935
<Nixed> How can I turn off mounting detection for CDs and DVDs in Ubuntu?
<thebloggu> and then i get
<thebloggu> ata2: SRST failed (errno=-16)
<thebloggu> ata2: reset failed, giving up
<osquid> Can you network windows PCs with a Ubuntu server?
<rebel_kid> osquid, definately
<osquid> k
<b1__> a
<osquid> thanks RK
<mib_mp17mh0n> could someone help me please?
<rebel_kid> osquid, lol np
<crimsun> thebloggu: looks like the infamous root fs one; try setting a higher rootdelay= kernel command line parameter
<woli> is there a online multiplayer bomberman?
<ASULutzy> !ask | mib_mp17mh0n
<ubottu> mib_mp17mh0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnfinch> Does anyone know how to connect to a WEP encrypted server?
<thebloggu> rootdelay=120 ?
<soreau> ! anyone | johnfinch
<ubottu> johnfinch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crimsun> thebloggu: 2 minutes?
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: network manager should be able to do it just fine, normally you just click on the AP and then it should prompt you for the password
<thebloggu> crimsun, yes, too much ?
<crimsun> thebloggu: well, try it, first
<Nixed> Anyone know How can I turn off mounting detection for CDs and DVDs in Ubuntu?
<thebloggu> i saw comething like that
<onats> Pillager37, are you there? i'm already connected to my machine, but it seems to be a different session, than what is already on my desktop at home. how do i connect to that desktop?
<Lexvegas> Does anyone know why 8.10 can't connect directly to a windows box, when 8.04 could? (I am simply connecting two computers via their lan ports. no routers or anything involved)
<mib_mp17mh0n> i have windows xp on my other pc, i am looking to install ubuntu, i need to know if i need to leave any space in the "swap area" ?
<thebloggu> on the internet
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: It's probably a good idea to have some swap space unless hard drive space is extremely limited (say on like an eeepc)
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: swap is the same thing as the Windows page file basically
<mib_mp17mh0n> thanks
<Pandemic187> hey all. anyone know how to use pidgin screenlets?
<mib_mp17mh0n> ok, so for instance, i want to keep my windows the way it is, which option do i select for the actual ubuntu drive, "ext 3" ?
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: What is the AP? I can put in the WEP but no password it seems.
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: do you have a separate hard drive on which you're trying to install ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: Er, So when you click on the access point, via network manager (the little applet in the top right) what exactly happens?
<onats> using tightvnc, how do i connect to the session that's already loaded on my desktop at home?
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: But to answer your question, yes, "/" should be ext3
<SampsUn> I need help with the integrated mic not working on my Acer Aspire One
<mib_mp17mh0n> no i dont have a separate drive
<SampsUn> Anyone?
<mib_mp17mh0n> its all one drive
<Pandemic187> Anyone?
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: K, then you'll want to make sure you're not "using the entire drive" unless you don't want Windows anymore. Are you trying to setup a dualboot?
<mib_mp17mh0n> one drive, it's 80 gigs, i want to keep 55 for windows, and then use 25 for ubuntu
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: Ok, well how much RAM do you have?
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: It pops up a box that says 'Authentication required by wireless network'. It has a drop box where you select wireless security, a box that says 'Key:', a 'WEP Index' and a 'Authentication' All of them are drop boxes save for 'Key:'
<mib_mp17mh0n> a gig or 2
<mib_mp17mh0n> can't remember
<lyrae> what is a -very- lightweight sound player...doesnt even have to have a GUI, can be command line
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: Right, you need a password to connect to a WEP network, put your password in the key section
<SampsUn> Anyone?
<lyrae> i need it to be light because im calling it as a subprocess from python
<SampsUn> I need help with my integrated mic
<lyrae> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<lyrae> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<lyrae> well i know someone who can't help...ubottu :(
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: Ok, well you should probably have a GB or two of swap space then
<Xpistos> Hey, does anyone know who to install gwibber
<VSpike> lyrae: aplay ?
<Xpistos> I am having so much trouble
<thebloggu> what driver should i install to nvidia geforce4 ti 4200 ?
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy thanks!
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: The only problem with that is, when I put in the password it wont allow me to click connect though if I put the WEP key number in I can hit connect (it wont connect though).
<VSpike> lyrae: mpd?
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: If you are putting in a password it will only allow you to connect if the key is of a correct length
<nwillettjeffries> would someone be able to help me with an odd problem in terminal?
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: you're either using 64 bit or 128 bit WEP, so the key you're entering has to be one of two exact character lengths or it can't possibly be a correct key
<thebloggu> what driver should i install to nvidia geforce4 ti 4200 ?
<SampsUn> I need some help with my aspire one guys
<darkwind> Howdy folks.
<b0xxy> G'DAY MATE
<darkwind> Morning / afternoon / evening... think that covers most folks :P
<b0xxy> CHUCK ANOTHER SHRIMP ON THE BARBIE
<ASULutzy> !ot | b0xxy
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: The WEP is 64 bit but I can only select two types of 128 bit... How do I select a 64 bit?
<ubottu> b0xxy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SlicerDicer> anybody know why feisty universe mirrors are not working?
<SlicerDicer> is feisty unsupported now?
<b0xxy> i'll hack your WEP in 2min
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: What are the options you have to choose? Don't choose hex
<b0xxy> 64bit
<b0xxy> rofl
<ASULutzy> !ot | b0xxy
<b0xxy> oh shut the fuck up
<ASULutzy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<darkwind> What are some options for scripting an Ubuntu installation?  (specifically 8.04LTS, but generalized answers are good too)
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> nice channel emergency :)
<thebloggu> what driver should i install to nvidia geforce4 ti 4200 ?
<wos> ,
<lyrae> VSpike: aplay looks good. but doesn't play mp3?...  -t, --file-type TYPE    file type (voc, wav, raw or au)
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: 'WEP 40/128-bit Key' 'WEP 128-bit Passphrase' 'LEAP'
<darkwind> So, basically.. put in cd, system gets built according to my specifications, packages installed, etc. etc... all wtihout me hitting enter (ok, maybe once)... ideally I want to configure it once to install on many workstations.
<darkwind> Any ideas?
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: And Dynamic WEP
<lyrae> thebloggu: does going to restricted drivers tell you?
<thebloggu> no
<lyrae> thebloggu: hold on
<thebloggu> it says i am not using restricted drivers
<eseven73> lol onetinsoldier wb, do you ever sleep? :P
<lyrae> thebloggu: but does it give you option to activate any?
<r3c0n> is this the ubuntu room
<ASULutzy> johnfinch: Heh, for what it's worth, WEP stinks, and it really can be cracked in about 30 seconds, but try "passphrase" and put in your password there... The 40/128 bit keys are the hex values of your network key, not the ascii
<r3c0n> ??
<thebloggu> no
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: oh yes... i got up at 10 am and it's only 8:30 pm now.. hehe
<VSpike> lyrae: mpd might be good then, or perhaps mplayer if it's not too heavy
<nwillettjeffries> so the "y" key on my keyboard doesn't work when I'm using the terminal. Everywhere else it's fine...
<tleeonly> will ubuntu show ansi graphics
<chris4585> r3c0n, with the channel name #ubuntu, what do you think? yes it is
<onetinsoldier> eseven73: and thanks for the welcome back! :-)
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: Yeah, I don't use WEP, it's at my parent's house.
<eseven73> :)
<lyrae> VSpike: too heavy =/. because its a subprocess i need the sound to play right away when an event happens
<r3c0n> since the last few minutes irc has been taking me to a room named ubuntu with 16 ppl in it
<r3c0n> must be something wrong
<lyrae> thebloggu: what card again?
<thebloggu> geforce nvidia4 ti 4200
<SampsUn> Can anyone help me with my internal mic problem?
<johnfinch> ASULutzy: Thanks for the help, if this doesn't work I'll just use their neighbors...
<r3c0n> i have geforce 9500m GS and i cannot get it to work with ubuntu its a Asus G1SN laptop
<shausam27> hi
<r3c0n> can anyone help ?
<r3c0n> i tried google and everything
<r3c0n> but no results
<r3c0n> i cannot install it
<Cadman21> I'm trying to install the theme LiNsta-GTK2 and I get an error message saying "installation for theme failed" and underneath that it says "can't move directory over directory" what am I doing wrong?
<Crewsr3> For some reason I cannot connect to a remote linux computer from my ubuntu box termanl, I can connect from my windoz box with putty
<wsgordon> can someone help me reconfigure my display, i installed the nv drivers and now all i get is 640x480 resolution
<|ntegra|> howdy all
<TJ-42> I'm trying to understand what files I need to backup in case of hard drive failure.  Obviously I should backup my /home/ folder.  It also seems that I should backup my /etc/, /var/, and /usr/local.   Is there anything else I should consider?
<unix> ok got a question for someone familiar with intel drivers and xorg
<ASULutzy> Crewsr3: via ssh? Are you using public/private keys, or passwords?
<shausam27> how do i get beryl to snow on the screen
<eseven73> Beryl is now compiz-fusion
<darkwind> Ok.. could someone just clue me in to what the mechanism is called to do a scripted installation of ubuntu?  I'll google the rest, just.. "scripted installation  ubuntu" doesn't give much useful info. ;)
<eseven73> !Beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<lyrae> thebloggu:  nvidia-glx-71
<VSpike> lyrae: what about mpg321 perhaps? not tried it myself
<Crewsr3> ASULutzy, yes...This is what I type  ssh root@192.168.10.1:222   (it is a firewall box and does not use the default port 22)
<thebloggu> lyrae, thank you very much :)
<ASULutzy> TJ-42: home is really the most important, the others you mention could be useful, but unless you're backing up everything, there's obviously still going to be reinstallation to be done, and it could potentially be a hassle
<unix> im on my moms laptop which has intel 945gm graphics and ive tried installing the drivers and it does nothing
<Crewsr3> ASULutzy, am I typing the port number wrong
<ASULutzy> Crewsr3: Using Putty, did you have to type in a password, or did you use a key
<wiijii> Crewsr3 Have you tried 'ssh -p 222 192.168.10.1'
<Crewsr3> ASULutzy, password
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google but cant find a solution has any1 ever had this issue here ???????????????
<eli_> mudkips
<eseven73> shausam27: if you have 8.10 you already have compiz you prolly just need ccms to make it do more stuff
<Crewsr3> wiijii, I will try
<makito249> Hey, does anyone know much about the remote desktop in intrepid ibex?
<gizmo> how to change nick using pigin messenger?
<TJ-42> ASULutzy: hmm OK thank you.
<eseven73> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ASULutzy> Crewsr3: Then yea, you're going it wrong, you need -p
<lyrae> thebloggu: no problem. for the future, just open synaptic, click on 'search'. i searched for "4200" and it returned 2 results. both nvidia drivers. i saw you driver on the description :)
<eli_> ITS DOING IT WRONG
<wiijii> Crewsr3 the '-p' switch is used for a non standard port
<gizmo> how to change nick using pigin messenger?
<eli_> BAI GUS
<Crewsr3> ASULutzy, wiijii that is what I needed, thanks for your help and have a good night
<thebloggu> lyrae, that's what i did but didn't know what to install. installed 96 and i think it is wrong :P
<wiijii> np, night
<lyrae> thebloggu: =D
<unix> need someone familiar with intel drivers to help me pls pm me
<shausam27> what is ccsm
<ASULutzy> shausam27: compizconfig-settings-manager
<lyrae> thebloggu: i actually meant 96, not 71. oops. but if 96 didnt work, nothing wrong with trying 71 =D
<Cadman21> whats the best way to install themes
<r3c0n> anyone here has a nvidia geforce 9500m GS ?
<wsgordon> help resetting the dispaly please ? fudge 640x480 sucks
<lyrae> Cadman21: drag and drop
<shausam27> an is it someting i have to install
<thebloggu> of course :P but it just keeps saying i am not using a nvidia driver, or other errors lyrae
<Moloot> how would I do a du listing of just the folders in /   sudo du -h    ??
<lyrae> thebloggu: is the driver available from the nvidia site itself?
<Cadman21> I tried drag and drop but I get an error message
<ASULutzy> shausam27: It is, I think you can just do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ward1983> stupid question: if i'm connected via SSH, and i want to close the connection without closing the terminal window, whats the correct way?
<lyrae> Cadman21: what error?
<Diiphantom> can someone explain this command to me:
<lyrae> Cadman21: saying you dont have whatever installed?
<Diiphantom> sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux
<VSpike> Ward1983: exit
<ASULutzy> Ward1983: exit
<lyrae> Ward1983: exit
<Cadman21> installation for them failed
<Ward1983> VSpike, ASULutzy thanx
<Ward1983> lycidas, thanx
<Ward1983> lol
<tonsofpc1> so my blackberry bold apparently looks like an ipod to itunes.... does it look like an ipod to any linux software that touches ipods? (and how can i test? do i use mass-storage mode or not?)
<thebloggu> lyrae, dont think so
<Ward1983> lycidas, sorry wrong highlight
<Cadman21> can't move directory over directory
<Ward1983> lyrae, thanx
<lyrae> thebloggu: then i don't know. maybe posting in the forums =)
<lyrae> Cadman21: are you installing the mac theme?
<Cadman21> LiNsta-GTK2
<thebloggu> lyrae, thanks anyway ;)
<cjs> Under Ubuntu 8.04, with all the most recent updates, this has me mystified. When I disable the Adobe Reader plugin in firefox, and then set it to use acroread to read pdf files, they come up in evince instead. Thoughts?
<lyrae> thebloggu: sorry i tried :(
<cjs> I've checked the /usr/bin/acroread link, and it does like to acroread.
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix>  im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix>  the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix>  tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<FloodBot2> unix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ward1983> tonsofpc1, itunes is garbage :(
<lyrae> Cadman21: dont know but i did get that error when installing mac theme. don't remember how i managed to get it working
<pckchem> cjs: when you disable the plugin ubuntu probably falls back to defaults.
<pckchem> cjs: what did you *think* it would do?
<shausam27> do i need to install extras or is it just commands that i need to seet
<cjs> I thought, since I picked "use acroread" instead of "use evince" in the applications dialog, it would use acroread.
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google but cant find a solution has any1 ever had this issue here ???????????????
<Lexvegas> Does anyone know why 8.10 can't connect directly to a windows box, when 8.04 could? (I am simply connecting two computers via their lan ports. no routers or anything involved)'
<Ward1983> is there any way to make the liveCD smaller? (to put on a 1GB USB stick and have some room for a homedir and some applications)
<vmnew> hi,  how to prevent ubuntu from loading ntfs partition automatic on boot ?
<Ward1983> Lexvegas, giveboth an ip in the same subnet and they can ping eachother
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<cjs> I also thought that, after I'd verified that /usr/bin/acroread really does bring up acroread, and then chose "Use other..." and explicitly asked for /usr/bin/acroread, it would then use acroread. Why would it use evince instead in either of these cases?
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix>  im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix>  the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix>  tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<FloodBot2> unix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-42> it's self evident to me what /etc/cron.daily and /etc/cron.hourly do... what is /etc/cron.d?
<tonsofpc1> Ward1983:  - i know, i don't use itunes at all, i was just told that it owuld
<cjs> Holds crontabs.
<Lexvegas> Ward1983, thanks, ill try
<NeonFloss> how fast is ubuntu compared to xp speedwise?
<onats> VERY FAST
<unix> 10x faster
<vmnew> not on boot
<makito249> Does anyone know if the ubuntu remote desktop program (I believe it is vino) has strong encryption?
<pckchem> cjs: working fine for me. Try enabling the acrobat plugin
<Ward1983> Lexvegas, don't rely on this 169 ip crap :p its garbage
<Cadman21> lyrae: ok I'll keep looking through the forms
<pckchem> cjs: just change the setting in preferences
<ASULutzy> NeonFloss: I don't know how quantitative those descriptions are. Ubuntu is snappy, but that wouldn't be my #1 reason for switching
<cjs> But the point is, I want to use the stand-alone reader, not the plugin.
<dr_willis> who cares about saving 30 sec on boot.. when you gain 30+Days of Uptime.
<dr_willis> :)
<cjs> pckchem: (The plugin does come up fine for me, BTW.)
<ushimitsudoki>  TJ-42: http://www.pantz.org/software/cron/croninfo.html (directory for extension to the crontab file)
<pckchem> cjs: I know. That's what I'm doing just fine
<NeonFloss> ty
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix>  im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix>  the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix>  tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<FloodBot2> unix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adful123> hi is there some sort of 'php-cgi.exe' in ubuntu? :)
<kudar> why wouldn't linux-backports-modules-intrepid be available?
<Lexvegas> Ward1983, lol. yeah.
<pckchem> cjs: the plugin probably handles the request to pass it off to the seperate window
<TJ-42> hmm ok ushimitsudoki
<cjs> pckchem: I don't understand, if I enable the plugin, you're saying I can still use the stand-alone reader? That would work for me.
<TJ-42> thank you
<pckchem> cjs: Yep. thats how I just altered my settings and what you want works for me
<Ward1983> Lexvegas, thats "goodluck" networking lol, its much better to just set it up manually
<pckchem> cjs: I have the plugin still enabled, I just changed my default behavior from the plugin, to the application.
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix>  im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix>  the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix>  tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<FloodBot2> unix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google but cant find a solution has any1 ever had this issue here ???????????????
<pckchem> !patience r3c0n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience r3c0n
<pckchem> !patience | r3c0n
<r3c0n> oki
<ubottu> r3c0n: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<everettz> Good evening, anyone using Ubuntu on an eee pc?
<mib_mp17mh0n> ok, so i now i split the drive, but split it too small, how can i just revert it back to normal?
<pckchem> !ask | everettz
<ubottu> everettz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vmnew> how to prevent ubuntu from loading ntfs partition automatic on boot ?
<r3c0n> i have installed the 9500m GS drivers by using this guide but still doesnt work
<r3c0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cjs> pckchem: Right, so I enabled it, and changed it from "use adobe reader internal whatever" to "use adobe reader" (thanks for the tip!). But it still comes up in evince. Obviously I have issues here. :-/
<pckchem> cjs: hmm
<everettz> ubottu: My question is anyone using Ubuntu on an eee pc.
<unix> r3c0n:, try apt-get install nvidia-setings then run nvidia-settings and use that to change resolution and setup xorg
<r3c0n> i already did
<cjs> I've seen other odd stuff in my Firefox, too. Like absoutely ignoring my Gnome emacs-style input settings for a couple of weeks, until it just started working.
<lyrae> How do i view which ports are in use (and possibly by which prog)
<rebel_kid> is there a simple command line audio player (all mp3 and ogg)
<ASULutzy> everettz: My fiance uses the special eeebuntu on her eeepc
<pckchem> everettz: Ask what you WANT. Do you have a problem with your eee pc? Do you want to know how well ubuntu works?
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy  do i set it as the Ext journaling file system?
<r3c0n> followed this one as well http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39934.html
<ASULutzy> everettz: You ought to ask the real question though
<unix> dunno then not familiar with that card
<Tyrath> I want to share files between Ubuntu 8.10 and Mac OS X on a  Maxtor Basics Desktop external harddrive. How do I set it up so I can do this?
<lyrae> roooooooooooofl
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix>  im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix>  the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix>  tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<FloodBot2> unix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyrae> everettz: :)
<ASULutzy> unix: don't flood for the 4th time, use a pastebin.
<Tyrath> anyone?
<unix> no one here is gonna read my pastebin
<cjs> pckchem: This is impressive. Even if I completely remove evince from the applications list for pdfs for firefox, it still uses it.
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: Yes, "/" should be installed to ext3 (which is ext2 + journaling)
<cjs> Could this be some sort of "alternatives"-related thing?
<pckchem> cjs: Please start your lines with pckchem so they get highlighted for me. Otherwise hard to tell who you're talking to. Like that!
<cjs> pckchem: Right. Got it.
<pckchem> cjs: You can backup your profile and reinstall firefox.
<canthus13> Anyone know why Samba would quit sharing after a package update?
<pckchem> cjs: could fix it
<ASULutzy> unix: That's not true at all, you should do something like, "Hey all, I'm having problem getting my intel945gm working. Here's what I tried and the output of yadda yadda: pastebin.com/whatever"
<everettz> ASULutzy: Can you tell me if there is a trick to getting the boot device menu to appear at startup?  I am completely blind an it seems that I only actually get the boot device menu to popup about 1 time out of 10.
<gizmo> can i use Xchat to serving mp3 in the irc?
<everettz> ASULutzy: By startup I mean the bios.
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy   so use as = "ext 3 journaling file system"  mount point = "/"   ?
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: Yes, that would be how you would install ubuntu
<ASULutzy> everettz: It's sitting next to me, let me see if I can do it
<rebel_kid> is there a simple command line audio player (all i need is mp3 and ogg)
<r3c0n> i am dead stuck now
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google but cant find a solution has any1 ever had this issue here ?? i have tried it all still doesnt work..
<ASULutzy> everettz: Though of course this doesn't have much to do with Ubuntu :)
<pckchem> cjs: Do you know how to do that?
<everettz> ASULutzy: Well, it is partly related since I can't get Ubuntu installed if I can't access the menu.
<Steve132> Is it possible to hotplug Sata drives?
<cjs> pckchem: I'm working on it. (I'm usually a BSD guy; just switched.) Apparently update-alternatives --list wants a <name> which is for the <name> group. How do I find out the list of names for groups?
<ushimitsudoki> r3c0n: I had a similar problem, but it turned out I wasn't actually using the NVIDIA drivers, I was using the "vesa" driver instead. (however there was a warning message about this). Have you tried running nvidia-settings?
<Steve132> I have an (almost dead) sata drive on my laptop.  I'm getting a new one, but I need to recover some of the data off of it
<ASULutzy> everettz: Her battery is dead and I'm lazy, just mash the heck out of the setup button? (or the select boot device button), I was able to do it on the first try iirc, so just push the button faster maybe? Otherwise contact ASUS for support I guess
<Steve132> unfortunately, booting the linux livecd with the drive in causes it to fail with DRDY ERR
<pckchem> cjs: eek. Ok. BSD.
<Steve132> and linux never boots
<r3c0n> i have run nvidia-settings and doesnt work
<pckchem> cjs: I have no idea what that command is :)
<Steve132> if I take the drive out, linux boots finew
<pckchem> cjs: Backup ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/ first
<Steve132> is it possible to put the drive in, post boot, and then get it a device profile?
<cjs> pckchem: Just as background. I know a lot about Unix internals, not so much about Gnome UI stuff.
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy  i dont understand the swap area thing, should i select "do not use the partition" when creating a new partition using the "edit partition" option?
<Steve132> I just want to be able to read what I can from the disk
<everettz> ASULutzy: Is there a reason that you chose Eeebuntu over Ubuntu-eee?
<pckchem> cjs: You know the terminal? Makes this easier for me.
<laughalots> Anyone willing to help a newb out with a few relatively simple questions?
<Tyrath> how do you format an external hardrive on ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> everettz: Er, I chose http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ my mistake
<Steve132> laughalots: sure
<pckchem> !ask | laughalots
<ubottu> laughalots: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rebel_kid> laughalots, sure :)
<laughalots> Thanks all that responded
<cjs> pckchem: I write kernel drivers for BSD. Yeah, I know the shell. :-) But hang on, I want to investigate this a bit further, maybe use strace to figure out just what the heck firefox is really running.
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: I like gparted, but there are many ways
<ASULutzy> everettz: Not really to sure on what the name actually was, but it's very nice, it does a very good job of maximizing screen equity, and everything works out of the box
<unix> ive got a question about an intel945gm graphics card someone please help
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: i'm downloading it now. thanks
<IdleOne> ok I have a very weird issue here. My keyboard stopped working for no apparent reason after upgrade was complete and rebooted
<pckchem> cjs: Haha. Knock yourself out.
<everettz> ASULutzy: Ok, I'll give it a try.  I looked at Eeebuntu but gnome-orca isn't installed on the Live CD.  I think the best plan for me might be to just install Intrepid and then to patch the kernel.
<canthus13> IdleOne: Is it a USB keyboard?
<IdleOne> canthus13, no ps/2
<cjs> How on earth do I get a list of the groups available to the update-alternatives program?
<unix> ive got a question about an intel945gm graphics card someone please help
<pckchem> cjs: Why do you need aupdate-alternatives?
<canthus13> IdleOne: Dunno then.  I had the same happen with a usb keyboard... Unplugging it and plugging it back in fixed the problem.
<ASULutzy> everettz: Yea, I really dig the netbook remix interface that http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ has
<canthus13> IdleOne: That won't work with PS/2, though.
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy   it is saying that when i try to partition 2 gigs that it is too small?  :s
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google and i run nvidia settings as well but cant find a solution i have tried it all still doesnt work..its a Asus G1SN (AK014C) Laptop.. What can i do ?? telephone someone ?? use 50/50
<IdleOne> canthus13, let me try pluggin in the usb KB
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: I get the message - unable to mount volume
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: Well you want your ext3 "/" partition to be way bigger than 2 GB
<cjs> pckchem: Oh, I'm just wondering if there's some pdf-reading alternative setting that firefox is running into when it *thinks* it's running acroread.
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: also i get a similar message when i try fdisk -l
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: your swap could be 2 GB though
<canthus13> Anyone have any idea why Samba would suddenly stop sharing after a package update?
<r3c0n> remove samba and re install ??
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: fdisk -l shouldn't try to mount the volume (not should you have to mount it to format it)
<canthus13> r3c0n: That's gonna suck.
<cjs> Oh boy! update-alternatives lets me finally fix my damn cursor theme!
<r3c0n> no idea
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: nah, i was just using that to see if the comp could find it
<pckchem> cjs:  /usr/sbin/update-alternatives --display pdf ?
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: anyhow with gparted i can find it
<IdleOne> canthus13, still no luck
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: it apparently has three partitions on it which is bizarre
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: is there anyway in which i can have just one partition running on it?
<cjs> pckchem: That gives me "No alternatives for pdf." Did it work for you?
<pckchem> cjs: No, like an idiot i sent that before i tried it myself.
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: sure. gparted should be able to delete all those partitions and make 1  big one. You WILL LOSE ANY DATA ON THE DRIVE
<m1chael> does anyone here use xenserver express?
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google and i run nvidia settings as well but cant find a solution i have tried it all still doesnt work..its a Asus G1SN (AK014C) Laptop.. What can i do ?? telephone someone ?? use 50/50
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: I haven't really put anything on there... would it be wise to delete the partitions tho?
<cjs> pckchem: BTW, if you try --all on it, you'll get tons of interesting stuff to play with.
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy yes i know, i split 21 gigs for the ext3, now im trying to make the swap area, but when i try to select "swap area" it changes it to the 19 gigs that are used on my windows?
<cjs> pckchem: But I went through the whole thing and saw nothing related to evince or PDFs.
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: If you are *SURE* you don't need any data on the drive, why not?
<cjs> pckchem: Ah well. I need to get back to work, so I guess I'll play more later. Thanks again for your help.
<pckchem> cjs: Ahh. By default they are in /etc/alternatives
<cjs> pckchem: Doh!
<r3c0n> is there any video drivers experts for ubuntu that i can telephone ??
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: which format is it best to format to: ext2, ext3, fat or linux-swap?
<pckchem> cjs: Thank you man page :)
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: sorry I don't really know what to tell you, you'll have to decide how exactly  you want to split up the partitions, and it shouldn't be too complicated once you've decided that, 20 GB for "/" formatted as ext3 should be fine, and you'll probably want at least 2gb to format as "swap"
<r3c0n> or e-mail
<KarlsBerg> Hello
<cjs> pckchem: Presumably the ones without the dots are the groups.
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: i take it fat isn't the best option given both ubuntu and mac os x are linux based
<pckchem> cjs: checking...
<KarlsBerg> what i need for listen sounds in 3gp videos using totem
<KarlsBerg> im using ubuntu 8.10
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: sorry I mean UNIX based
<r3c0n> Envyng is quite cool for Ati and Nvidia drivers
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google and i run nvidia settings as well but cant find a solution i have tried it all still doesnt work..its a Asus G1SN (AK014C) Laptop.. What can i do ?? telephone someone ?? use 50/50
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: swap is right out, that is like a temp space for memory. ext3 is the usual default choice, it is a superset of ext3 with journaling. Unless you want to experiment, use ext3. If you want to share the drive with a Windows machine, use NTFS.
<pckchem> cjs: yep
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: er, ext3 is a superset of ext2
<pckchem> cjs: looks like nothing there. ls | grep pdf only giving me an option for a converter
<cjs> pckchem: Right. No mention of evince anywhere.
<pckchem> cjs: nothing interesting in firefox either
<cjs> Well, strace will give more info.
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: when I tried to format one partition it seemed to just erase the harddisk. now it wants me to select msdos as a partition table type - why is this? i'm using ubuntu
<cjs> At least I'll be able to find out just what the darn thing is running.
<pckchem> cjs: :)
<rww> Tyrath: msdos is the right partition layout for most non-Mac computers. "partition table type" isn't the same as "partition type"
<pckchem> cjs: well its working fine here and I do a lot of but triage and never seen the error before. Chances are you install got borked somehow.
<yoyit2> anyone know what the easiest way to jailbreak an ipod touch, so that i can use it with ubuntu 8.10
<cjs> pckchem: Oh, also, while I'm here, do you have any idea how to get xchat to stop grabbing focus when I get a message mentioning me?
<yaris123456789> how do i wget every file in a directory and skip the downloaded files
<KarlsBerg> not possible listen sounds of 3gp videos in totem?
<r3c0n> i have the same problem with display drivers the resolution is always 640x800 although i have installed the drivers for the NVIDIA geforce 9500m GS its quite awkward because i have looked all the forums and google and i run nvidia settings as well but cant find a solution i have tried it all still doesnt work..its a Asus G1SN (AK014C) Laptop.. What can i do ?? telephone someone ?? use 50/50
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy ok, but the issue is, when i try to select 2 gigs, it says "too small" and wont let me partition it, any ideas?  :S
<Tyrath> rww: so if I want to store files from both a mac and ubuntu what would be the correct selection?
<_Zeus_> I have multiple local hard drives, and I want to keep them in sync.  They won't all always be plugged in.  What program should I use?
<pckchem> cjs: Nope. I use irssi and chatzilla depending on the mood. Sorry
<rww> Tyrath: if you're partitioning a Mac, I have no idea, because I don't use them. If you're partitioning a regular, BIOS-using PC, then "msdos" is right.
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: I think you're doing it wrong, because you don't even actually need to have a swap, that is you can completely avoid creating a swap partition and it will still install
<yoyit2> anyone know a quick and easy way to get an ipod touch to work with both vista and ubuntu 8.10 (possibly jailbreak)???
<yoyit2> ?????//
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: Otherwise you can try to increase the swap space to 3 or 4 GB
<Tyrath> rww: i don't get why i can't partition in some unix format compatibile with both ubuntu and max os x
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy how does the swap area help? :s
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: what filesystem is on the drives?
<_Zeus_> Chewie[]: ext3
<lyrae> has anyone ever used vux?
<Tyrath> rww: or can I create two partitions? one for mac and one for ubuntu?
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: can that change?
<_Zeus_> Chewie[]: sure.
<Diiphantom> anyone knows about this; sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid
<ASULutzy> mib_mp17mh0n: It's exactly the same as a Windows page file. When your RAM fills up, you can use hard drive space to act as though it were RAM (albeit very slow RAM)
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: because mac doesn't support ext natively. You could install hfs on your ubuntu box, or install ext support on your mac box
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: i'm not a ubuntu-er per se, but i know zfs could do it.
<ASULutzy> Tyrath: Are you actually trying to install an OS to this partition? Because if it's just data I'd imagine both could read and write to NTFS and FAT without too much trouble
<r3c0n> only ubuntu elites can solve this for me ?? http://pastebin.com/d271a3725
<yowshi> anyone here familiar with hamachi
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: I don't mean "natively", I mean "straight-out-the-box". I think. I don't have a mac
<mib_mp17mh0n> ASULutzy   ahhh, ok, sorry didn't know what you meant by page file before. Ok, thanks alot I think i can get it going now, much appreciated
<yowshi> i need help installing hamachi
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: i also know freebsd geom may do it.. but zfs may have a fuse driver.
<r3c0n> only elites can u solve this ?? http://pastebin.com/d271a3725
<Tyrath> ASULutzy: that's what I was hoping
<ASULutzy> Tyrath: But again, are you actually installing an OS to this partition?
<ASULutzy> Tyrath: Or is it just for data storage?
<Tyrath> ASULutzy: the latter
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: I thought this was an external USB drive?
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: it is
<ASULutzy> Tyrath: Then format it as NTFS and call it a day?
<Tyrath> ASULutzy: that's not an option
<_Zeus_> Chewie[]: zfs can be installed... any more ideas on what program i would use?
<rww> Tyrath, ASULutzy: Mac OS X can't write to NTFS
<ASULutzy> Tyrath: Ah, what about FAT?
<Tyrath> ASULutzy: that's not an option either but msdos should cover fat
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: i'm looking.
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: Then put HFS support into ubuntu or ext support in the mac? That not an option?
<Tyrath> ASULutzy: the only thing i seem to be able to do is write a partition table :/
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: nope
<ASULutzy> Tyrath: heh, sorry, I know nothing about Macs, but then it seems like your choices are either getting HFS support in Ubuntu or ext in Mac
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: you could also script a dd copy operation, but that would become complicated.
<ASULutzy> That's silly that it can't write to NTFS
<incubii> rww, it can, just not with its default applications
<dr_willis> I could imagine the legal argueings apple has over that. :) but i though os-x could do ext2/3
<Tyrath> my options: msdos, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun, loop
<_Zeus_> Chewie[]: I can't read zfs in windows, and that's a nessecity
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: where are you getting these options from?
<yoyit2> how do i jailbreak an ipod touch??
<_Zeus_> yoyit2: google it?  this is an ubuntu forum
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: create a partition table in gparted
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: will you need to sync the entire disk or just the files on it? (i.e. will you ever repartition and expect it to sync)
<ASULutzy> yoyit2: This is an ubuntu support channel, not an ipod support channel
<_Zeus_> Chewie[]: just the files
<dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/ OS-X ext2 support -  it seems.
<rww> Tyrath: "msdos should cover fat": msdos is a partition table type. "FAT" is a partition type. They're different.
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: yes listen to rww
<Tyrath> rww: so what should i do?
<yoyit2> ASULutzy: but it has to do with getting it to work with ubutnu, as im switching from vista
<rww> Tyrath: now. You only want this partition for data storage, right? You're not booting any Operating System off it?
<ushimitsudoki> Tyrath: you are going to put a filesystem (HFS or ext3) when you format it
<yoyit2> ASULutzy: FRiggen vista sucks
<r3c0n> looking for an elite can solve problems that has been never faced before .. http://pastebin.com/d571871fe
<r3c0n> :D
<yuni> ghhbh
<Chewie[]> _Zeus_: then instead of dd i'd say set up some rsync scripts. they would of course require management or integration into hal. there may be an app (i.e. exactly what you're looking for) which automates this. i don't know of one though and i would suggest waiting for someone who does know.
<yuni> tfhxghg
<ASULutzy> yoyit2: Being related to Ubuntu and being actual Ubuntu support are two completely different things. If I asked, "Hey all, I'm trying to hack into the Pentagon using <insert Ubuntu package here> would you think that that's Ubuntu support related?
<Pilot_51> I'm having trouble getting nvidia drivers working on Intrepid
<yuni> ghyhjygj
<Org-Mode> good analogy
<yoyit2> ASULutzy: k what ever
<Tyrath> ushimitsudoki: the one that's compatible with mac and ubuntu
<r3c0n> can u solve ?? http://pastebin.com/d571871fe
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Have you tried just using envy? I haven't used it in a while but it might be helpful
<rww> Tyrath: You have three options. The most compatible solution is FAT32, but you can't make files larger than 4GB or have partitions larger than 2TB on it. If those limitations aren't a problem, use FAT32. The other two options are formatting it as EXT3 and making EXT3 work with OS X, or formatting it as HFS+ and making that work on Ubuntu (I think it might work out of the box now. not sure.)
<Wicked> r3c0n, system>pref>screen resolution?
<yaris123456789> how do i wget every file in a directory and skip the downloaded files
<r3c0n> yes already done envy doeasnt work
<yoyit2> ASULutzy:  do you know of anyways to get an ipod touch to work with any programs available with ubuntu?? cuz all the programs ive tried  dont work
<rww> Tyrath: either way, just make the partition table type "msdos", because Macs can *read* "msdos" table types, they just can't *boot* from them.
<r3c0n> the driver all of neither work
<Tyrath> rww: it's 465.6GB external harddrive
<r3c0n> i dont understand why
<rww> Tyrath: are there going to be files larger than 4GB each on it?
<Wicked> r3c0n, what does glxinfo|grep -i render say?
<Tyrath> rww: i want read, write access on both
<Tyrath> rww: probably
<juancabrito> how can i get a "multimedia-optimized kernel"?
<Pilot_51> I installed the proprietary driver (173) and when i run nvidia x server settings it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart the x server, but after i did that it still doesn't work
<yowshi> i need help installing hamachi
<r3c0n> ill have a look now wicked 1 sec
<ASULutzy> yaris123456789: man wget
<rww> Tyrath: then FAT32 isn't an option. Use EXT3 and figure out how to make that work with OS X, or use HFS+ and figure out how to make that work with Ubuntu.
<Tyrath> rww: the other option is multiple partitions...
<Tyrath> rww: maybe I could have one partition compatible with the mac and the other compatible with ubuntu
<rww> Tyrath: yeah, that'd work too.
<Pilot_51> Can anyone help?
<Tyrath> rww: only the partition table still needs a format
<rww> Tyrath: make the partition table "msdos" type
<r3c0n> wicked the glxinfo|grep -i result is http://pastebin.com/d78b6ecba
<Tyrath> rww: done. i'll try to format it as ext3
<Tyrath> rww: i still don't get why i can't make some unix format that's compatible on both
<Wicked> r3c0n, glxinfo|grep -i render
<ASULutzy> yaris123456789: wget --mirror is what you're looking for
<Wicked> r3c0n, u forgot the render
<r3c0n> ok 1 sec
 * sauvin notes it's a mistake to fail to run the newsgroup client for more than a couple of days - some of these motherfuckers have GI-FUCKING-NORMOUS volume!
<ASULutzy> yaris123456789: wget --mirror -p --conver-links http://www.somesite.com
<r3c0n> same result
<Wicked> lol it cant be the same result
<sauvin> Grr... I'm sorry, folks.. I meant that for another channel.
<ob_> I just updated 8.10, and now my ati graphics card doesn't work.  "sudo fglrx --initial --dtop=horizontal --resolution=0,1440x900" usually fixes a problem like this for me, but not this time. Any ideas?
<yaris123456789> ASULutzy: i just need 1 directory not the whole site
<Wicked> r3c0n, its "glxinfo|grep -i render" no ""'s
<r3c0n> whats the render ? the driver ?
<benjamin1> Hi PPL,
<benjamin1> I've got black flickering in my GL-Applications, anyone an idea why? Driver seems to be installed correctly, it does what it should do, except for the flickering...
<Wicked> and dont run that as root r3c0n
<r3c0n> or NVIDIA
<pwb1090> can i put ubuntu on a pen drive .. and if i can .., whats the best way to do that
<rww> !usb | pwb1090
<ubottu> pwb1090: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tyrath> rww: an error occurs while applying the operations
<Wicked> r3c0n, please just run the command. its checking to see if you have the drivers correctly installed
<Pilot_51> After running sudo nvidia-xconfig i looked at the xorg.conf and it has 2 nvidia devices with boardname "vesa"
<r3c0n> ok
<ASULutzy> yaris123456789: so add -l 1
<ushimitsudoki> pwb1090: I found this site helpful when I put Xubuntu on a usbkey: www.pendrivelinux.com
<pwb1090> ty
<r3c0n> wicked do u want to see the xorg.conf file ??
<benjamin1> installed is the ati driver for my xpress 200 card
<Wicked> no
<r3c0n> whats the render ?
<Wicked> r3c0n, what does the command say?
<r3c0n> i still cant find what it is
<Wicked> i cant help if u dont do what i ask
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: glxinfo | grep render
<Wicked> as a normal user run "glxinfo|grep -i render"
<r3c0n> whats a render ?
 * Wicked *sigh*
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Just type in that exact line
<r3c0n> i did
<ASULutzy> What is the output of "glxinfo | grep render"
<rww> Tyrath: what does the error say? or is gparted being its usual stupid self and not telling you?
<Wicked> no posted the wrong results once.
<juancabrito> how can i get a "multimedia-optimized kernel"?
<r3c0n> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Wicked> *you
<Wicked> r3c0n, NOT AS ROOT
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: That is not the output.
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Jesus. lol
<Wicked> like i stated 4 times
<r3c0n> i didnt do it as root
<r3c0n> im on user
<Wicked> yes u did
<Wicked> dont lie
<r3c0n> no never
<r3c0n> i have no reason to lie
<r3c0n> i think my pcs broken if im wrong
<Wicked> well when u want help. as a normal user run "glxinfo|grep -i render" and post it to pastebin
<ZhouYu> type whoami
<r3c0n> ok give me a sec
<benjamin1> someone might help me with my flickering Problem?
<benjamin1> "ATI Radeon Xpress Series"
<Tyrath> rww: Error informing the kernel about modification to partition /dev/sdb1 -- Device or resource busy. This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sdb1 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting
<soreau> r3c0n: Are you running glxinfo from a graphical terminal and not a tty?
<Wicked> benjamin1, buy nvidia
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: Are you using fglrx?
<benjamin1> yes
<Tyrath> rww: sorry about the wait I had to type that out manually
<benjamin1> thx for the response :)
<Tyrath> rww: should I reboot?
<benjamin1> its build onto the laptop mainboard :)
<dr_willis> juancabrito,  theres that realtime-kernel - but from what i hear - you dont gain much by using it for 'normal'  people/tasks
<benjamin1> vostro 1000
<onexused> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop with a (alternate install) CD I downloaded from ubuntu.com.  I ran the check on it before I started and it said it passed, but when I try to install, it gets to "Select and install software", then just sits there at 6% trying to read the CD drive.  After about 15 minutes of this, it pops up a box asking me to insert the install CD.  What can I do about this?
<soreau> benjamin1: You're likely running compiz and having flickering video with other applications?
<rww> Tyrath: Heh, I haven't seen that error before. I *think* you can just do all your partitioning, and then when you're done, reboot.
<r3c0n> soreau i have no idea
<soreau> r3c0n: Do you have x running?
<Tyrath> rww: appears i hav to reboot first :/
<benjamin1> ubuntu prompted me to install the extended drivers and i did
<yowshi> ok better question how to you uninstall something that you installed wth either a deb file or compiled yourself?
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: Your choices, as far as I know, are to either disable compiz whenever you watch a video or play a game, or leave compiz enabled but only watch videos and play games in full screen but edit an option in the general setting of compiz to "Unredirect full screen windows"
<benjamin1> compiz, whats that?
<aiban> hello. Can anyone here please point me to PPPOE over Wireless docs?
<rww> !who | benjamin1
<ubottu> benjamin1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> benjamin1: Desktop visual effects
<benjamin1> sorry :(
<dr_willis> yowshi,  deb file = use the packge manager tools.. From Source = Depends.. 'make uninstall' in the source dir.. MIGHT remove it.
<soreau> benjamin1: And please use nicks, it makes it easier to help you
<r3c0n> wicked here it is http://pastebin.com/d84bc6e1
<rww> !pppoe | aiban
<ubottu> aiban: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Tyrath> rww: it appears there's a way to make new filesystems in terminal using mkfs.<type of file system> -L "name" /dev/sdb*
<yowshi> dr_willis: the programme doesnt show up in synaptic
<r3c0n> wicked see not as root http://pastebin.com/d84bc6e1
<r3c0n> :P
<benjamin1> ASULutzy: how btw where do I disable or config it?
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: option a) type metacity --replace & in a terminal
<kudar> i am on hardy, how to upgrade to intrepid?
<soreau> r3c0n: How did you install your nvidia drivers?
<dr_willis> yowshi,  if you used the .deb it should..
<tonsofpc1> how do I run an XDMCP server [that is, something I can connect to with an XDMCP login screen] ?
<rww> Wicked: And this is why you don't tell users they're lying to you. Sometimes weird output isn't the user's fault ;)
<soreau> kudar: Very carefully
<aiban> thanks!
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: option 2) sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<rebel_kid> !upgrade > kudar
<ubottu> kudar, please see my private message
<r3c0n> soreau envyng and i found a guide on ubuntu forums
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: and then just system -> preferences -> compiz config settings manager -> general settings
<dr_willis> yowshi,  ty the console based apt tools  perhaps apt-get remove programname
<soreau> benjamin1: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects <- set to None
<ASULutzy> kudar: sudo update-manager -d
<benjamin1> ASULutzy: I'll got with option 2, wait a sec...
<r3c0n> soreau i also downloaded a driver from nvidia website
<tonsofpc1> display manager, i suppose i should call it
<benjamin1> soreau: try that too...
<Brack101> ok new problem.  Permissions keep getting messed up.  First my ~/.mozilla got locked, then my downloads folder now I get this error from virtualbox out of the blue http://pastebin.com/me0ec7c do I need to kill my profile and start over (please say no)
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: That's the option I picked too, fixes flickering in full screen, which is really all that mattered to me
<soreau> r3c0n: Your drivers may not be installed correctly especially if you used envy
<yowshi> dr_willis: thanks that worked
<r3c0n> ok 1 sec i will show u all the things i followed
<Wicked> !nvidia | r3c0n
<ubottu> r3c0n: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yoyit2> im trying to edit the script for a file called ".host" inside VLC palyer, and when i try and save it, it says "you do not have permission to access".. how do i save this file??
<soreau> r3c0n: That's not going to help, I already saw your post
<r3c0n> soreau have a peek http://pastebin.com/d571871fe
<MHz128> hey all!
<soreau> r3c0n: You need to get your drivers installed correctly
<benjamin1> Asulutzy and soreau: brb
<reportingsjr> I was wondering where to get the codecs/what is needed to play midi files?
<r3c0n> i tried 3-4 different drivers none of them work
<MHz128> I would like to change the number of lines that is scrolled with the mouse wheel... is this possible? (ie. make the scroll wheel scroll further)
<soreau> r3c0n: They work fine, you just have to install them correctly
<r3c0n> maybe the pcs broke , time to give up
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Hold on
<yoyit2>  im trying to edit the script for a file called ".host" inside VLC palyer, and when i try and save it, it says "you do not have permission to access".. how do i save this file??
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: do this: wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<soreau> yoyit2: You have to open the editor with sudo
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Just copy paste that whole line
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: and then paste the ouput to a pastebin
<yoyit2> soreau: im REALLY new to ubuntu (ex vista person), so how would i go about doing all this?
<r3c0n> ok ein moment
<soreau> yoyit2: How are you opening the file to edit it exactly?
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Deutsch?
<rww> !midi | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<yoyit2> soreau: i just duble clicked it
<Steve132> guys?
<soreau> yoyit2: Can you say where in your file system the file is located?
<Steve132> I have a bad sector in the beginning of my disk
<kudar> how do i check my ubuntu version number?
<r3c0n> na UK
<rww> !version | kudar
<Steve132> where grub is
<ubottu> kudar: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ASULutzy> kudar: lsb_release -a
<Steve132> how can I repair it if I cannot boot my system?
<yoyit2> usr/share/vlc/http
<r3c0n> ASULutzy doesnt work wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<yoyit2> soreau: usr/share/vlc/http
<ASULutzy> Steve132: boot from a live cd and fsck the disk
<soreau> Steve132: You can't boot with a live cd?
<r3c0n> its not working
<r3c0n> my ubuntus messed up
<soreau> yoyit2: Ok, open a terminal and run 'gksu gedit /path/to/file
<soreau> '
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: I just did it.
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: it works.
<r3c0n> as root ?
<r3c0n> or user
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: no
<ASULutzy> wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<r3c0n> sudo and the command right
<Steve132> ASULutzy:  I'm running from a liveCD right now
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: NO
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: Just copy paste exactly this and nothing else
<Steve132> but I had to physically disconnect the drive in order to get it to boot
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<r3c0n> compiz-check: Permission denied
<Steve132> otherwise, the liveCD refused to boot
<yoyit2> soreau: k, and it just brought up a big window
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: cd; wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<soreau> yoyit2: Note that I said /path/to/file
<Steve132> I suspect it is because the livecd looks for a hard-drive to extract files to, and, finding the damaged one, it attempted to do so
<yoyit2> soreau: now edit and save my code in there?
<soreau> no
<ra_> Hey
<r3c0n> ASULutzy compiz-check: Permission denied
<r3c0n> compiz-check: Permission denied
<r3c0n> compiz-check: Permission denied
<soreau> yoyit2: You have to replace  /path/to/file with the actual file path and file name
<r3c0n> :D
<FloodBot2> r3c0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> r3c0n: pwd
<rww> !repeat | ASULutzy, r3c0n
<soreau> lol
<ubottu> ASULutzy, r3c0n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ra_> What is a good size for a Windows XP VM??/
<evilbug> ra_- depends on what you want to do.
<ra_> Also is it true that a VM can't play games, because it doesn't support direct X?
<ASULutzy> ra_: That is true
<Gnea> ra_: untrue.
<ZhuchoG> ra_, 0mb :)
<Tboy> hi
<magikfingerz> ra_, depends on the emulator...
<soreau> ugh
<rww> ra_: The OS will need a couple of GB (8-10GB to be safe), then if you have other, large, stuff to put in it, factor that in. And while they're getting better at playing games, most of them aren't good at it.
<ASULutzy> ra_: If you want to play 3d games you won't be using virtualbox, you could try wine though
<ra_> Ok cool
<Gnea> ra_: vmware will do it, if you have decent 3d hardware, the right drivers, and the vmware tools installed
<magikfingerz> ra_ recently, VirtualBox has addes experimental 3d support, so maybe you can try one game or two... :)
<ra_> How much does Office 2007 take up 1 or 2 gigs? so like 20 gigs of space to be safe?
<Gnea> ra_: 20gigs is a good bet.
<Tyrath> thanks for the help people
<Tyrath> i'm going to try rebooting
<Steve132> soreau:  are there any kernel flags or options to tell the liveCD to not attempt to mount the hard drive?
<ra_> Damn.  See it makes a difference, if I can play games I might go a bit larger, but if I am just going to be using Office, and maybe a couple of other office/scientific programs then I would 20-30 gigs should be good
<ra_> Is there a safe way to change?
<soreau> Steve132: It wont mount any drives
<Steve132> soreau: alternately, is there a way to "hotplug" a sata drive?
<soreau> Steve132: Can you explain what the problem is aexactly?
<darkfuzion> Wazzzup
<Gnea> ra_: yeah, but it's a bit of a process.... if you can afford 30-40gigs, i say go for it right off the bat
<soreau> err
<magikfingerz> ra_ when you create your Virtual Disk, you can use 500GB or more, but don't allocate all disk space, use the option what allocate space as needed, so if, for some reason your VM grows in size, you already have been defined a good partition size... :)
<soreau> exactly*
<ASULutzy> ra_: Just add a new virtual disk
<Bossmanbeta> when i try to stream VLC to file using MP4 encapsulation with MP4 video codec and MP4/aac audio, VLC keeps saying VLC could not find encoder "MPEG AAC Audio". Any way I could add that codec so VLC can access it for encoding audio?
<Gnea> ra_: at the very least, make sure you use the 2gb filesize option
<Marupa> Hello, everyone...I'm trying to configure a wifi to ethernet bridge using ubuntu.  I want to be able to connect my PS2 and XBOX to a switch, and to my computer, and be able to get online.  I have two questions...One, if I'm bridging the connection, will the ubuntu box be able to get online, and Two, can someone point me to a good tutorial for it?  The few on the forums don't seem to work.
<mohadib> I have two xorg.conf files I use.One for three displays, the other for running one display. The latter I use for playing games. X sees my main monitor as being the one on the far left, I would like the center monitor to be the main one when only using one display.I have to unplug the first monitor to get the center monitor to be the active one as is. Any idea how I could achieve this via the config file and not unplugging the first dis
<ra_> So magikfingerz, your saying allocate like 70 gigs, but if it isn't used I can use in on the host system instead?
<kngoworld> Could someone please help me and teach me how to connect my new blackberry bold on ubuntu 8.04?  I am a newbie
<Gnea> !codecs | Bossmanbeta
<ubottu> Bossmanbeta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<benjamin1> soreau and asulutzy: have to restart, have destroyed windowfocusing and decoration for this session. L8a and THX ALOT
<Bossmanbeta> I'll check those links, thanks Gnea
<rww> ra_: right. If you allocate 70GB, it'll start off with a small hard disk file, then expand it as needed, up to a maximum of 70GB. It won't use that 70GB (theoretically) unless it needs it
<ASULutzy> benjamin1: no problem
<Steve132> soreau: when I have the drive connected, the liveCD boot fails, and prints out errors, probably due to bad sectors...specifically, it prints out messages very similar to http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/19/12
<soreau> Steve132: That's not good..
<ra_> rww: but if it is allocated can my host system use it too?
<Gnea> Marupa: you can do it using NAT
<magikfingerz> ra_ thats right,
<ra_> magikfingerz: Sick
<Tboy> hello
<Marupa> Gnea, How do I do this?  And will I still be able to get online on the ubuntu box?
<rww> !hi | Tboy
<ubottu> Tboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Steve132> no, its not.  I presume that my drive is hosed, I just want to try to get some backups (I found out to my dismay that the last backup I did was...well..missing some things)
<soreau> Steve132: So why are you trying to use a bad hard drive?
<fiyawerx> Can anyone help.. I'm getting dropped to the busybox / initramfs shell during boot after about 20 seconds of a black screen, and waiting to type 'exit' doesn't work
<fiyawerx> it's a fresh install of 8.10
<soreau> Steve132: Ah, I see now..
<Steve132> soreau: read above, see, backups
<Tboy> here so many people
<ASULutzy> Steve132: lol you could try hot swapping it, what's the worse thing that could happen ;)
<Gnea> Marupa: yes, it's not quite ethernet bridging (which won't work right with a wireless card) but it will get your game stations talking to the 'net
<Marupa> Gnea, Good enough for me.
<ra_> Virtual box has a 29.5 gig limit on a VM?
<soreau> Steve132: Well I think that trying to recover files from a bad hard drive is beyond the scope of this channel. Maybe try #hardware
<Gnea> !info ipmasq | Marupa
<ra_> Should I use VMware instead?
<ubottu> ipmasq (source: ipmasq): securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 580 kB
<soreau> Steve132: I've never hot swapped drives like that, but I guess it couldn't do much harm..
<mdmkolbe> How do I find out what network services are running on my Ubuntu machine?
<Gnea> Marupa: check that package out ^^^
<Marupa> Gnea, Any GUI?  I'm bad at doing stuff to IPTables.
<Steve132> ASULutzy:  Is that actually possible?  Like, you might be jsut messing with me, but, honestly, I know some sata drives support that...(soreau, here is how its relevant) Is there a command that says "Ok, new drive in, check for new drives"
<Gnea> mdmkolbe: sudo netstat -pan | grep LISTEN
<Steve132> or, something?
<Gnea> Marupa: that's what ipmasq is for
<Gnea> Marupa: you're basically NATting the connection, or 'masquerading' it
<Steve132> or, maybe, since, as we've established, the drive IS mounted and/or otherwise read on boot, (otherwise why is it erroring?)
<magikfingerz> Hi folks... have a question what i haven't found in the forums or with Mr. google: I have a problem with a joystick, it seems like my ubuntu detects it but cannot use it, If I move the joystick my mouse pointer moves, but cannot use it on games maybe is detected as a pointing device...? :p
<Steve132> is there a liveCD command to tell it NOT to do that?
<rww> Steve132: I tried hotswapping a SATA CD-ROM drive the other day and it didn't work. I thought it was theoretically *supposed* to work with hard drives, though...
<magikfingerz> somebody with a similar problem...? :)
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any gui FLV file converter?
<soreau> Steve132: No, no one is messing with you. And I still don't think this is the best place to ask. But new hardware will show up in /dev, though it wont jump out at you and say 'here I am!'. You could check the output of 'dmesg' to see if the kernel had anything to say about it
<Gnea> Steve132: the only devices you can hotswap are USB and Firewire - of course, if they're still mounted, you could have issues
<darkfuzion> lhwifhulfiowiofh;owhoh
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  i was thinking one could just do a ffmpeg foo.flv foo.avi      and it would convert..
<darkfuzion> ineedafre
<darkfuzion> friend
<IdleOne> just finished upgrade to 8.10, network and mouse are not working anymore. can someone help be diagnose please or atleast help me get networking back up
<Gnea> darkfuzion: english?
<kngoworld> could someone private message me if you know how to sync blackberry with 8.04?
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis, any way I could program a script/widget for a gui interface?
<Steve132> I just tried it, and, dmesg did nothing
<magikfingerz> darkfuzion, seems like you leave your pc alone and your baby is using it... :s
<Steve132> unfortunately
<Steve132> ok, well, thank you kindly
<darkfuzion> no
<soreau> IdleOne: How do you connect to the internet?
<IdleOne> wired
<pwb1090> will ubuntu on a flash drive ,by pass windows completely ..including employer blocks
<IdleOne> soreau, brb son is having an issue with his windows machine
<Bossmanbeta> Gnea, THose links unfortunately don't apply here. I've done what's recommended there, yet VLC doesn't find or recognize AAC encoder or MP3 encoder... Any ideas? The VLC channel is empty, the few there are not answering.
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  proberly could..    or make a little script that pops up a dialog asks for file... then convertes..  but seems a little overkill for a simple command like that.
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  or google for ffmpeg front ends..
<dr_willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<darkfuzion> bountchicawountwount
<dr_willis> GodfatherofEire,  avidemux  can proberly do it.. but its proberly overkill
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis: yeah, I was just wondering because the file names are frequently a pain
<kngoworld> ﻿could someone private message me if you know how to sync blackberry with 8.04?
<ushimitsudoki> pwb: if you can boot to it from the BIOS, then yes the local machine install of windows (or any other OS) is bypassed
<magikfingerz> pwb1090, usually if you run ubuntu from a flash drive, and the disk is not encripted, you will have full access to it...
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: perhaps I misunderstood what you were asking - are you trying to convert from one media format to another?
<pwb1090> ty
<GodfatherofEire> dr_willis, yeah, it can, but I just dont feel like installing/using the jack audio server, cause its a pain on this thing
<Gnea> darkfuzion: please, go to #ubuntu-offtopic or seek mental therapy.
<IdleOne> soreau, back so any ideas?
<darkfuzion> ilkebutt
<soreau> IdleOne: Does 'ifconfig' show eth0?
<IdleOne> soreau, showing me both eth0 and eth1
<soreau> darkfuzion: Go away please, there's enough traffic in here already and we're trying to actually help folks.
<darkfuzion> jkjk
<Gnea> !offtopic | darkfuzion
<ubottu> darkfuzion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> IdleOne: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<darkfuzion> justignoremelosers
<soreau> Or..
<soreau> IdleOne: Do you have two ethernet cards in the machine?
<Gnea> darkfuzion: stop.
<IdleOne> no online one soreau
<soreau> darkfuzion: Leave
<Unr3a1> hey all
<IdleOne> !ops | darkfuzion
<ubottu> darkfuzion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Unr3a1> I need help with something
<Gnea> Unr3a1: and that would be?
<Unr3a1> I just purchased a Lenovo S10 Netbook and installed Intrepid on it
<soreau> IdleOne: I didn't really understand that. How many ethernet cards do you have in the machine? ie. one onboard and one pci or what?
<jenpoj> cual es el canal en español?
<fiyawerx> !lvm
<kngoworld> what is the ubuntu equivalent to control+v  (paste)
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Unr3a1> and apt-get is unable to find any of the packages
<IdleOne> soreau, only one
<rww> !es | jenpoj
<ubottu> jenpoj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> ! es | jenpoj
<soreau> IdleOne: Hmm
<Unr3a1> xchat, thunderbird, wireshark.. anything
<rww> IdleOne: people lowering the channel's signal-to-noise ratio counts as a channel emergency? Huh.
<Unr3a1> it says it cannot find the package
<exodus_ms> kngoworld, ctrl + v
<soreau> IdleOne:
<soreau> woops
<darkfuzion> sorry that was my retarded cousin jacked my laptop for a second
<fiyawerx> shift-insert will paste
<Bossmanbeta> Gnea, yea, I have the codecs installed, becuase other apps seem to be able to use them (AVIdemux for example I have on the system and can convert just fine) -- I wanted to use VLC instead, but I keep getting the error that for MP3 audio: VLC could not find encoder "MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3". and for AAC: VLC could not find encoder "MPEG AAC Audio". I am betting that VLC is not configured properly to locate the codecs
<thebloggu> i have a nvidia geforce ti 4200 and the restricted drivers dont appear on 8.19
<thebloggu> 8.10*
<kngoworld> how come control V doesnt work in terminal?
<lyrae> when a click a link to an .mp3 file, instead of asking to download, FF plays it with some visual effect...how do i stop this?
<Unr3a1> does anyone know why this would happen?
<benjamin1> soreau: Thx for the tip, it worked for me.
<thebloggu> i tried to install nvidia 96 and 71 drivers
<thebloggu> no luck
<ushimitsudoki> kngoworld: shift+ctrl+v
<soreau> benjamin1: Great, glad I could help
<Bossmanbeta> Gnea, Also, Audacity can export to MP3 just fine as well, so I have the codecs installed on the system......
<exodus_ms> kngoworld, you have to use shift also
<Jaza> I need help I'm trying to use a dual boot, I'm trying to install windows vista n my PC?
<lyrae> nvm found it
<kngoworld> THANK YOU
<rww> kngoworld: if you're using gnome-terminal, try Shift-Ctrl-V. If you're using a text-only virtual terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc.), then I don't think there is one.
<anvesh_agx> Hi all,I have installed ubuntu successfully and now i want to install windows in another partition.So do i folllow the normal procedures or do i have to config anything else
<benjamin1> soreau: can you tell me how to playback x264 content (720p) and 1080p?
<soreau> IdleOne: I don't know what else to say..
<Unr3a1> nobody?
<soreau> benjamin1: Unfortunately, no I cannot
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: more appropriately, VLC is not primarily an encoder, just a playback mechanism.  If Avidemux can do it, then stick with it.  Audacity goes great with it.
<anvesh_agx> I have installed ubuntu successfully and now i want to install windows in another partition.So do i folllow the normal procedures or do i have to config anything else
<dr_willis> anvesh_agx,  windows will overwrite the MBR/GRUB menu so you wull have tor estore that.. and add an entry for windows In the grub menu/config file.
<soreau> ! enter | Unr3a1
<ubottu> Unr3a1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<benjamin1> in windows i use coreavc, btw ffmpeg and multicore. but ffmpeg under linux just uses one core, so... its too slow
<IdleOne> soreau, do you know how I can specify mac address
<soreau> Unr3a1: I lost you because your post wasn't a single one
<anvesh_agx> so how do i config grub
<rww> anvesh_agx: I used http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm last time I had to do that.
<Gnea> Jaza: are you?
<soreau> IdleOne: Actually, no :/
<Unr3a1> ok, lemme try again... I apologize
<dr_willis> !grub | anvesh_agx
<ubottu> anvesh_agx: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<anvesh_agx> ok i'll see that thanks.
<kngoworld> Could someone private message me if you know how to sync a blackberry on 8.04?
<soreau> Unr3a1: Have you run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' yet?
<dr_willis> anvesh_agx,  theres an example grub entry int he menu.lst that boots windows on the first partition/hd.
<soreau> kngoworld: You'd likely be better off googling
<Bossmanbeta> Gnea, Avidemux cannot handle the source properly, with AVI containers I get choppy video ... VLC seems to encode just fine... (it isn't primarily a playback mechanism, it has an extensive encoding capability via it's streaming to file or to live-stream) ... I can stream to other formats, but I am trying to specifically stream to file the audio track of movies files in MP3 or AAC audio for playback on a handheld that can only play back cer
<Bossmanbeta> tain formats.
<Unr3a1> I just purchased a Lenovo S10 netbook, and apt-get is not able to find any packages when I try to use it.  I want to install xchat, thunderbird, but it cannot find anything.  any ideas what would cause this?
<kngoworld> Soreau: i have tried for hours but need more detailed help
<benjamin1> anyone an idea how to get x264 working under ubuntu 8.10? ffmpeg just uses one Core, so its to slow.
<IdleOne> how do I restart network?
<Unr3a1> soreau: no I have not.  I am doing an upgrade through the update manager right now.
<Jaza> Gnea: yes, I'm trying
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  the ffmpeg/mencoder from the Medibuntu repos may have extra features enabled.
<benjamin1> idleone: ifdown ethx ifup ethx?
<soreau> kngoworld: Well I don't have any experience with the blackberry, is it a usb device? What exactly is the problem?
<tonsofpc1> I just configured gdm to listen for network connections and opened a hole in the firewall for it, rehashed, and killed X... how can I make it actually listen?
<Bossmanbeta> Gnea, Do you know how to configure VLC where to locate/use the AAC codec (faac I think?) on the system or the LAME encoder?
<rww> Unr3a1: ocne that upgrade's done, it should find stuff properly.
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: sync with what?
<benjamin1> dr_willis: how do i add them to my synaptic sources?
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | benjamin1
<ubottu> benjamin1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kngoworld> Soreau: it is a usb device and I need to sync it with my eee pc and hopefully use it as a modem
<Unr3a1> rww: kk.  just out of curiosity, why would the update matter?
<tonsofpc1> afaik, the rim software or over-the-air is the only way to sync...
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: are you paying for tethering/bonding usage?
<benjamin1> dr_willis: ohh, thx alot. searched for this illegal repository for some time :)
<soreau> kngoworld: So your eee pc has no internet access?
<IdleOne> how do I configure interface eth1 ?
<rww> Unr3a1: You need to run sudo apt-get update the first time you run apt-get, so it can download a list of available packages. The GUI update manager will do that for you.
<benjamin1> ;)
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  its NOT 'illegal'
<benjamin1> i know :)
<soreau> lol
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  you are confuseing the use of the term legal,. :) vs GPL :)
<Unr3a1> rww: oh alright.  is it because the install disc that I used is not the latest version of the OS?  so technically, apt-get cannot find any software for the version of ubuntu that I installed?
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  heh - had a large 'discussion' about this topic the other day in here. :p
<kngoworld> Soreau: it has internet, but if im on the road i need the modem, and i  travel a lot
<benjamin1> dr_willis: I know, used to use suse and there i knew where to get this stuff, but not for ubuntu until now :)
<IdleOne> benjamin1, how do I configure interface eth1 ?
<greatbitbucket> Hello, everyone!
<benjamin1> dr_willis: so thx alot
<soreau> kngoworld: Ah ok. So have you mounted it successfully? How are you trying to sync it? (with what app)
<kngoworld> Tons: i do have the modem package
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  cool.. I just dont want any new people seeing a comment and getting the wrong ideas.
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  i had to convince a guy at work that i COULD in fact legally give him OpenOffice. :)
<benjamin1> idleone: ifconfig ethx
<luddite> in the 8.10 ubuntu what is the command to open the gui audio mixer
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: it should tell you how...
<soreau> dr_willis: lol
<rww> Unr3a1: Nope, it happens to everyone. Most people use Synaptic, which will also do it automatically, so it's not usually a problem.
<benjamin1> dr_willis: thats not true, is it? ;)
<therealnanotube> hey guys, anyone know of and/or using rsnapshot for backups?
<tonsofpc1> there is tethering software you need to run to make it a bound device, i know that, it's not blackberry specific [assuming the blackberry appears as a modem to the pc]
<Unr3a1> I see
<rww> luddite: gnome-volume-control
<tonsofpc1> it's actually easier to do over bluetooth
<Unr3a1> rww: thank you for the explanation
<kngoworld> Soreau: there is a program called barry but I have not been able to install correctly, very new, also can not mount yet
<Unr3a1> soreau: thank you for your input as well... it is much appreciated
<luddite> rww : brilliant thanks
<soreau> kngoworld: Alright, what's wrong with installing this 'barry'?
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: mounting is easy, when you connect it, choose mass storage mode
<rww> luddite, Unr3a1: You're welcome :)
<luddite> rww - ill add it to fluxboxs keys
<soreau> Unr3a1: No problem. Repositories are very important. apt-get update should always work without errors
<kngoworld> Tonsofpc1: I cant get the bluetooth on eee to connect to blackberry
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  yes..  The guy couldent understand how someone can legally give stuff away. :)
<Unr3a1> rww: if you dont mind, I just have one more question
<Unr3a1> rww: not related to apt-get
<Jaza> Can anyone help me install windows on a linux PC with dual boot?
<rww> Unr3a1: Feel free to ask. If I don't know, I'll just tell you to ask the whole channel :P
<soreau> kngoworld: Hopefully tonsofpc1 has experience with black berry, I only have done my motorolla phone and a couple of ipods
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: that's a problem then, isn't it
<rww> Jaza: are you having a specific problem with it, or do you need a general overview?
<kngoworld> couldd you help?
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: yes, I have a blackberry
<tonsofpc1> no, I have not synced it to linux, yes I have mounted it
<Unr3a1> When I go to use the shutdown option, it only logs me off the session.  it wont actually shut down the computer.  I have to use sudo init 0 in terminal to shut down.  not a huge issue, but was just curious as the reasoning for it.
<DavidC123> hello everyone
<tonsofpc1> yes, it's past midnight and I have to be at work at 0800 so i can clean off satellite dishes
<Gnea> !dualboot | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<soreau> tonsofpc1: lol
<rww> Unr3a1: does the shutdown option in your login manager (the thing that asks for your username and password) work?
<kngoworld> tons: when i plug into xp comp the blackbery asks to mass storage, but not on the eee pc
<DavidC123> just installed ubuntu and I do not have any sound. Very new and dont know where to start to try and fix the problem. Do I have to install the drivers that came on my motherboard cd.
<Jaza> Well I tried the wiki but is not specific enough, First I need a NTFS partition, but how do I make it on Linux?
<Unr3a1> rww: there is no shutdown option in the login manager
<rww> Unr3a1: which login manager are you using? KDE/GNOME/another one?
<benjamin1> dr_willis: cool story, would have been nice to overhear this one LIVE ;)
<rww> Unr3a1: kdm/gdm/another one? **
<jenpoj> help, help,
<Gnea> !helpme | jenpoj
<ubottu> jenpoj: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<soreau> kngoworld: Q: Have you run xp on the eee pc and had success?
<mdmkolbe> How do I find out what network services are running on my Ubuntu system?
<Unr3a1> rww: gnome
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: is the eee providing 5v?
<Jaza> Ubottu, I tried that link but is very general, is not specific, does not break it down Barny style
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kngoworld> soreau: no
<tonsofpc1> note the bb actually draws the full 200ma
<benjamin1> dr_willis: can you tell me one more thing? How can I add xv-support for my media-apps?
<tonsofpc1> I just configured gdm to listen for network connections and opened a hole in the firewall for it, rehashed, and killed X... how can I make it actually listen?
<kngoworld> tonsofpc1: the bb says its charging, but i cant do anything with it
<soreau> kngoworld: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=18053
<rww> Unr3a1: Hrm. There should be a "Shutdown" option in the Actions menu...
<Gnea> Jaza: then explain, specifically, what your problem is, please.
<zetheroo> someone here is telling me that Ubuntu is screwing up his laptop's BIOS ... and I don't think that is possible ... is it?
<Gnea> zetheroo: sounds like someone doesn't know what they're talking about
<Unr3a1> rww: in the login screen, there is no shutdown option.  when I am logged into the session, the shutdown menu in the upper right corner of the screen, there is a shutdown option, but it only logs me off
<DavidC123> gnea: can you help me try and get sound on ubuntu please
<Vantrax> zetheroo, he could mean bootloader.MBR
<Jaza> Trying to resize linux partition to install Windows? What APP do I use?
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  never had to mess with it. I imagine its a compile time Option for most apps.
<Gnea> !sound | DavidC123
<ubottu> DavidC123: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tritium> Jaza: gparted
<Jaza> and is that going to complicate my boot sector?
<kngoworld> soreau: thank you I will read that now
<rww> Unr3a1: System > Administration > Login Window > General > Edit Commands... (bottom of window). In the dropdown box in the window that pops up, select "Halt command". Does it have "(enabled)" to the right of it?
<dr_willis> Jaza,  gparted and  the gparted-livecd - would b e a good bet.
<Cadman21> can anyone tell me why when I drag and drop a new them I get the error message "installation for theme failed" underneath that it says can't move directory over directory?
<Gnea> !gparted
<Unr3a1> rww: again, its nothing really critical.  since I can shutdown using init commands.  I was just curious if you or anyone else knew what could cause that.
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<incubii> !GUI partitioning program
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<dr_willis> Cadman21,  from what ive seen.. the theme is allready isntalled..  whenit installs it gets copied to the proper .theme directory.. so its there allready and wont overwrite it again
<incubii> :P
<benjamin1> dr_willis: Thx alot for the help, cya
<Gnea> ;)
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: he says this:  it should be able to but if it off loads a crash dump and forces the PC to shutdown incorrectly the PC will tell the bios there are errors of x cal and thus the bios will output a bad checksum
<Cadman21> thats what I thought but I can't find it anywhere.
<Unr3a1> rww: yes it does
<rww> zetheroo: that quote is mainly composed of gibberish. Your friend doesn't know what he/she's talking about.
<Gnea> zetheroo: so he's saying that he's written a program that writes directly to the system ROM from linux?
<soreau> 0o
<Unr3a1> rww: maybe it has to do with the fact that my system is not up-to-date yet?
<soreau> Unr3a1: Very possible
<Jaza> tritium: Once I install Windows do I need to re-install GRUB?
<rww> Unr3a1: that's possible, but unlikely... I guess see if it fixes itself ater updates
<DavidC123> gnea: I dont have a soundcard, It is a thing on the front of my case. I installed the driver from the motherboard when I was on vista, should i try it on ubuntu with the disc.
<soreau> But not necessarily likely ;)
<rimp> is there any way to convert .exe files to .run
<Arrick> hey all, is there anything I need to download for the latest stable for a thinkpad t60p laptop in order to make sure it has ethernet and wireless by default?
<phobiac> Is there a way to manually control my laptop fan speed?
<soreau> rimp: No
<Unr3a1> rww: updates are almost done downloading.  will test once the updates have been installed
<Gnea> DavidC123: if you have no soundcard, then the ports on the front of your case won't work.
<phobiac> My laptop overheats a lot and I think it needs to have the fan going a bit faster.
<soreau> rimp: But you can run .exe files under wine in linux
<dr_willis> phobiac,  possibvaly - would depend on the exact laptop/buios/chipset. You may want to check the forums for your specific laptop
<therealnanotube> phobiac: for dell laptops, there's a package "i8kutils" that has command "i8kfan" to control. other laptops may be different...
<Unr3a1> soreau: we'll see what happens.
<soreau> Unr3a1: I guess you will ;)
<Unr3a1> :)]
<Gnea> DavidC123: unless the soundcard is built into the motherboard...
<phobiac> dr_willis, therealnanotube: It's an hp dv series, I'll check the forums though.
<rimp> what is wine
<rww> !wine > rimp
<ubottu> rimp, please see my private message
<therealnanotube> !wine | rimp
<ubottu> rimp: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Gnea> !laptop | phobiac
<ubottu> phobiac: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<dr_willis> phobiac,  that only narrows it down to like 100 variants :)
<Unr3a1> I do have to say this too: that the little keyboard on the netbook takes some getting used to
<soreau> rimp: Wine is not an emulator ;)
<phobiac> dr_willis: hpdv6255us
<dr_willis> Unr3a1,  i got an AcerAspireOne here. :) yep. its handy.. and  takes getting used to.
<DavidC123> gnea: alright I put my speakers into the motherboard green plug thing. still no sound.
<soreau> Did ubottu just get kicked??
<tonsofpc1> kngoworld: which model?
<phobiac> Gnea: Thank you for that
<Gnea> DavidC123: were you saying that sound worked on it in vista?
<Gnea> phobiac: cheers
<DavidC123> gnea: also my ipod is connected in the front of the pc and it recognizes it
<eford> It's a compatibility layer :P
<DavidC123> gnea: yes the sound did work in vista
<Gnea> DavidC123: yeah, but the USB and Sound plugs are separate
<Cadman21> just added a new theme and using the drag and drop method and its says "this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed" how can I fix that
<Gnea> DavidC123: it's not a single block of cords plugged into the motherboard.
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, and you're booted into ubuntu now?
<DavidC123> gnea: yes i am gnea
<Gnea> DavidC123: please open a terminal and type the following:  lspci | grep audio
<Jaza> Have another issue Gparted will not let me resize the partitions or unmount?
<DavidC123> gnea: alright will do
<DavidC123> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<DavidC123> gnea: 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<soreau> In HD!
<Gnea> hrmmm
<tritium> Jaza: yes
<DavidC123> gnea: thats my graphics card I think
<Gnea> DavidC123: no, graphics would be:  lspci | grep VGA
<DavidC123> gnea: also sorry this is a new computer just got it 6 days ago.
<Gnea> DavidC123: see how it says 'Audio device' :)
<Gnea> DavidC123: it's okay
<Gnea> DavidC123: if you type lspci by itself, it will list everything that's on your PCI bus
<DavidC123> gnea: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 944c
<DavidC123>  for graphics card, ok will try that by itself
<Jaza> Tritium: can't resize partition using gparted?
<Gnea> DavidC123: hrm, please run this:  sudo update-pciids
<Gnea> DavidC123: then run those commands again
<DavidC123> gnea: this is what i got
<tritium> Jaza: sure you can
<DavidC123> Downloaded daily snapshot dated     2008-12-14 03:15:01
<Jaza> It tells me it cannot unmount?
<Gnea> DavidC123: good, now run:  lspci | grep audio
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: ever heard of/seen Acer Grid Vista? I was wondering if there was any multi window stack software like that for Linux?
<Gnea> Jaza: you probably need to use the gparted livecd
<DavidC123> gnea: same thing as before 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<Gnea> Jaza: can't resize a mounted partition
<Gnea> DavidC123: what about VGA?
<Jaza> Yes but it won't let me unmount either
<DavidC123> gnea: oh shit you think it could be because my monitor is hooked up through dvi
<tritium> Jaza: regarding your question about grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tritium> DavidC123: language, please
<Gnea> Jaza: of course it won't, you need to use the livecd to do it without being booted into the harddrive
<DavidC123> gnea: i put a dvi cable today because I though it was better then vga
<pan> atheros AR242x works when installing backport modules
<pan> but after restart it doesn't work?
<Jaza> OK thanks, I'll try that
<DavidC123> tritium: sorry pal
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Gnea> DavidC123: that doesn't matter, it just means you're using a digital connection and the signal is a little faster
<Geometrian> Hi,
<Geometrian> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer, but it doesn't boot from the CD.  I troubleshoot-ed it and determined that the necessary files aren't being written to the CD.  Windows thinks it's completely blank and the disk doesn't show physical signs of being filled.  I tried both Infra Recorder and ISO Recorder, and neither worked--the disk I get is still blank.  Help, anyone?
<tritium> DavidC123: no worries, thanks.
<soreau> pan: What does 'lsmod|grep ath' say?
<DrZeus> any ideas about a multi window display software, like Acer Grid Vista?
<silv3r_m00n> what software can i use to scan from my scanner ?
<Gnea> silv3r_m00n: gimp with xscan
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: xsane
<pan> it says
<Gnea> silv3r_m00n: er yeah, xsane
<acc_> silv3r_m00n: sane, http://www.sane-project.org/
<pan> ath_pci wlan ath)hal
<silv3r_m00n> Gnea: tritium :  let me check
<pan> ath_pci wlan ath_hal
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: it's installed by default under Applications -> Graphics
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: yes its there
<silv3r_m00n> let me try
<Gnea> DavidC123: also, would you please install the pastebinit program and use it to pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: it cant find my scanner ... what else can i use
<DavidC123> gnea: no problem is that in the addremove programs thing
<unlink> as of a recent kernel upgrade, when i resume from suspend, my screen is blank
<unlink> and the framebuffer is blank as well
<unlink> i can get X to work again with ctrl-alt-backspace
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: i have this hp (printer+scanner in 1 ) ... ubuntu has the drivers for my printer... how can i check for the scanner
<Gnea> DavidC123: it's easier to install from the terminal:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: xsane is the best bet.
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: it showing no devices found
<therealnanotube> silv3r_m00n: applications -> graphics -> xsane image scanner
<DrZeus> is there anyway to stack windows, so you can see all of them at the same time in the screen?
<acc_> #ubuntu: I was trying to install the gnome and kde packages with aptitude, and failed when /var ran out of room.  I am using LVM2 and successfully resized /var, so how do I pick up where I left off?  "aptitude reinstall gnome kde" simply just re-installs the metapackages.  Would "aptitude remove gnome kde && aptitude install gnome kde" be sufficient?
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: therealnanotube : i forgot to power on my scanner :))
<Gnea> acc_: sudo apt-get -f install
<DavidC123> gnea:its installed then i put in dmesg really really long message came up. how do i use pastebin
<therealnanotube> silv3r_m00n: hehe good one. :)
<Gnea> DavidC123: dmesg | pastebinit
<silv3r_m00n> therealnanotube: xsane has detected the scanner... now i shall try scanning something
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: good ;)
<acc_> Gnea: Hmm, I thought I read that we were to favor aptitude over apt-get now? ;-)a
<DavidC123> gneo: http://pastebin.com/f72bd8d88
<Gnea> acc_: it doesn't matter. :)
<Flannel> acc_, No, that's not true.
<fiyawerx> Hey guys.. /quit
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: ah coooool ... it worked perfect
<ob_> I just updated 8.10, and now my ati graphics card doesn't work.  "sudo fglrx --initial --dtop=horizontal --resolution=0,1440x900" usually fixes a problem like this for me, but not this time. Any ideas?
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: glad to hear it, buddy!
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu is really cool
<Naicamine> how can i check my drivers to see which do not work?
<magikfingerz> silv3r_m00n, man, you have awaken... :D
<soreau> ob_: What does Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers say?
<magikfingerz> welcome to the real world hehe... :p
<soreau> Naicamine: That's a really broad question.. try being more specific
<silv3r_m00n> magikfingerz: yeah ... i just realised that its been long since i booted into windows
<Naicamine> soreau: sorry, just there was a website where i posted output of a command and it told me which drivers where working
<ob_> soreau, I'll have to get the answer from the console---gui doesn't work.
<Naicamine> i cant remember the site or the command
<Gnea> DavidC123: is this a desktop or laptop?
<DavidC123> gnea:desktop
<ob_> soreau, but fglrx is installed.
<huxl3y_> can anhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/90496/yone see why my wireless config isn't correct here's my bin:
<DavidC123> gnea:    desktop
<Gnea> DavidC123: it's very nice, BTW. :)
<huxl3y_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/90496/
<acc_> Gnea / Flannel: thanks for the pointer.
<soreau> ob_: What does fglrxinfo say?
<DavidC123> gnea: yeah i built it myself very proud of myself.
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, it looks like it's some sort of Intel HD audio...
<silv3r_m00n> tritium: one more thing.... i want to install some of those good themes i got from kde-looks .... but they need to be compiled i think
<magikfingerz> soreau, sort of straange messages and configurations of your ATI card... :)
<silv3r_m00n> where can i find drag drop install themes for kde
<huxl3y_> woops what I meant to say is can anyone see why my wireless build isn't correct here's my bin info: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/90496/
<soreau> magikfingerz: ?
<ob_> soreau, "unable to open display (null)
<magikfingerz> soreau, but if you want to see something cool, try fgl_glxgears
<DavidC123> gnea: when I was hooking these little pins to motherboard there was also a ac97 should i have used that
<Unr3a1> rww: ok, after the update, sudo apt-get is working properly
<soreau> ob_: From a terminal in X?
<Gnea> DavidC123: nah, if you got it to work with vista, then it's hooked up right
<Gnea> DavidC123: do you have any /dev/dsp* files?  ls -l /dev/dsp*
<tritium> silv3r_m00n: sorry, I don't use KDE.  If you can't get an answer here, try asking in #kubuntu.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm sure
<Unr3a1> rww: shutdown and restart are still not working though
<Unr3a1> soreau: apt-get works now, but shutdown doesn't
<darkwatersyntax> hey
<soreau> Unr3a1: That's unfortunate
<ob_> soreau, not sure. I typed Ctl-Alt-F1 to get the console.
<Arrick> is there a ubuntu support channel where people can get questions answered?
<holycow> !project-neon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about project-neon
<soreau> ob_: That wont work. Use Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<soreau> Arrick: no
<DavidC123> gnea: I dont know what that means. Type that into terminal then paste it into here
<magikfingerz> Arrick, well if you are lucky... yes... :)
<ob_> soreau, I can't. The gui doesn't work.
<soreau> ob_: Well that's a problem
<Arrick> soreau yeah, thats what i thought, it seems as if every time I come in here im ignored for hours, and tend to get help from the ##windows channel before I can even be acknowledged in here.
<holycow> is flash now natively available in a 64 bit package?  the non free adobe version?
<Arrick> thanks for confirming that though.
<Unr3a1> soreau: yea.  I guess I will have to just deal with it, and use init
<tritium> Arrick: are you asking for ubuntu support, or windows support?
<Jaza> Gnea: I'm assuming once I burn the Gparted live CD I need to re-boot to it?
<Gnea> DavidC123: yes.
<soreau> Arrick: Google.com is a really cool site
<Arrick> tritium ubuntu support
<Gnea> DavidC123: well, no need to paste... just tell me how many return
<Gnea> Jaza: correct.
<Jaza> OK thanks
<DavidC123> gnea: I put /dev/dsp* files?  ls -l /dev/dsp and it says permission denied
<Gnea> good luck
<IdleOne> Arrick, :) you stirring up trouble again old friend
<ob_> soreau, is there no solution to the problem?
<darkwatersyntax> can I private chat with someone? I'm trying to install ubuntu and I'm at the prepare disk  space screen and need some extra help
<buttercups> ob_, have you tried sudo aticonfig --initial
<Arrick> heya IdleOne
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay... the command is this:  ls -l /dev/dsp*
<holycow> arrick the answer to your qeustion is no.
<MTecknology> Anybody know why I can't connect to my vpn server? It works from a windows client remotely, but not from here. I'm not really sure how to diagnose is
<DavidC123> gnea: bash: -l: command not found sorry
<holycow> Arrick: the kernel is fully modular on boot the system scans the hardware and loads modules for everything it recognizes
<ob_> buttercups, yes.  Doesn't help.
<soreau> ob_: Well, if X wont start, edit xorg.conf and change Driver in the Device section from "fglrx" to "vesa", then restart
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, is your disk empty...? :)
<DavidC123> gnea: i put sorry not terminal
<Arrick> im trying to find out if there are drivers for my IBM thinkpad t60p before I try to install, becase in the last version, it didnt have any of the ethernet or wireless drivers on it for it
<Gnea> DavidC123: clear your prompt and try again
<holycow> Arrick: that means, if it is supported it works out of the box, if it doesn't its almost 99% sure its not supported
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: it isn't I have XP on one partition I want to keep
<holycow> very very few devices fall into the 1% left over
<Arrick> Intel Pro 1000 wireless and wired?
<holycow> Arrick: the general advice given to anyone installing linux is to do research prior to installation
<magikfingerz> OK... so have you an empty partition apart from the used by XP...? :)
<Arrick> holycow thats why I am asking here
<tritium> Arrick: have you visted http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<Arrick> not sure where to look about the drivers
<Unr3a1> soreau: alright, well, thank you for all the info.  I really appreciate it
<holycow> Arrick: yeah a quick way to check if eveything works is to download the live cd installer and run that
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: yes, I want to do a dual boot
<Arrick> Triphys looking now
<soreau> Unr3a1: Wish I could help more :)
<MTecknology> Arrick: that card off hand sound like it should just work
<holycow> the live cd will bootup and you can check if everything works without touchign anything and spending hours googling
<holycow> its the fastest way
<tritium> Arrick: my T43p is supported quite well.  I'd be willing to bet the T60 is equally well-supported.
<holycow> i suppose we should have a some sort of device utility that checks against a master db of known working hardware and gives you a list instead, that would be easier
<DavidC123> gnea: crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-12-21 23:53 /dev/dsp            the /dev part has a black background with yellow text
<Unr3a1> soreau: hey, its no problem.  dont worry about it.  its not as if I am unable to shutdown the computer at all
<Gnea> !laptop | Arrick
<ubottu> Arrick: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, cool, so what you need now...? :)
<Unr3a1> brb
<holycow> and what whatsiface posted is correct took that list is quite good
<soreau> Unr3a1: Yea, here's another one I like: sudo shutdown -h now
<Gnea> DavidC123: I see.  does this command work:  alsamixer
<soreau> woops
<tritium> Gnea: thinkwiki is specific to thinkpads, and should serve him quite well
<dopiwan> hey, in case any developers are in here just wanted to say wow, i just installed 64 bit amd and cant believe how awesome it is
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, what size is your another partition...? :)
<DavidC123> gnea: yes it does and I cant paste it it is like a graph of some sort
<holycow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gnea> tritium: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki  should be added to the factiod then
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: I cant find where to select the partition i want, its 20 gigs
<holycow> dopiwan: is adobe flash native now on 64bit?
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, OK... is in the same harddisk or is in another...? :)
<snikpo> What's the best way to update Java 6 in 8.10?
<tritium> Gnea: it's specific to Thinkpads, not generic
<holycow> snikpo: from the repos
<dopiwan> holycow: no
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: same one, it just scanned them and shows a list
<holycow> dopiwan: thanks
<Gnea> DavidC123: that's fine - it's actually a text-based GUI.  if you move the arrow keys from right to left, you can select different elements.... we're looking for 2:  Master and PCM. Are they there?  And if so, do they have a 'MM' at the bottom of each 'graph'?
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: its like /dev/sda
<dopiwan> :)
<Gnea> tritium: cool
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, OK... I guess you are installing ubuntu 8.10 right?
<DavidC123> gnea: ill take a ss
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: correct
<DavidC123> and then upload to imageshack
<Gnea> ok
<Arrick> thanks tritium
<tritium> Arrick: no problem
<Arrick> IdleOne pm please?
<IdleOne> Arrick, of course
<pan> is there i way where i dont have to type in sudo modprobe ath5k everytime i boot computer
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, ok... and, in the graphic showing your partition... can you sii if there is a division or something like that... or is painted in one color...
<holycow> dopiwan: adobe says flash 10 is 64 bit native on linux NOT win or mac
<holycow> lol
<holycow> what an odd place we find our selves in
<dopiwan> holycow: i just installed ur righ
<dopiwan> t
<dopiwan> sorry
<dopiwan> gnash
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: ok /dev/sda5 which is the partition I want is a solid color
<dopiwan> works nice from what i see
<holycow> ah, k. danke
<magikfingerz> ok excellent, only to confirm... check this image and tell me if this is where you are righ now:   http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2008/10/ibex_partition.jpg
<mec> -xsys
<DavidC123> gnea: http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgr4.png
<Rebecca_work> hey peoples, how do i read root@localhost mail?
<pan> how do i autoload a module?
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: thats not where I'm at, I was at that screen earlier but then it scanned the disk and I'm at a screen showing both hard drives and all my partitions
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: mutt
<unr3a1> soreau: thanks again for all thehelp
<pan> how do i autoload a module?
<soreau> Unr3a1: Hhere's another one I like: sudo shutdown -h now
<soreau> unr3a1: Or use -r instead of -h. They mean halt and reboot
<unr3a1> yea
<Gnea> DavidC123: ah ha, okay... it looks like pulseaudio is trying to take over again...  if you press ESC, it should take you back to the prompt, where you can then type this:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<Gnea> DavidC123: try to run alsamixer again after that
<bighead47> need some help plz, anyone?
<Gnea> !ask | bighead47
<ubottu> bighead47: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, ok, well you must choose the manual option...
<Lou_> soreau, this ob back on the computer that is messed up, running with vesa now. Do you still want the results of fglrxinfo?
<soreau> No
<DavidC123> gnea: I put the pulse stop and then ran alsamixer again and it still says pulseaudio
<soreau> Lou_: Since you're using the vesa driver, fglrxinfo wont do much good
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, ESC and run this, tell me what number you get:  ps axf | grep pulse | wc -l
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: ok I'm back at that screen you showed earlier
<DavidC123> gnea: 4
<unr3a1> soreau:  well, I am out.  I gotta work tomorrow morning.  have a good night.  and thank you again for all the info.  it is really appreciated...  :)
<Gnea> DavidC123: try this:  killall -9 pulseaudio   then see if the number changes
<soreau> Lou_: But you can look for the log file of why x failed in /var/log.. It should be found with something like 'grep -R -i fglrx /var/log'
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: so if mutt wasn't installed and after installing mutt shows no mail.. then previously mail to root@localhost was vanishing into nullville?
<Gnea> DavidC123: sorry:  sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<Naicamine> this is it!! : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi
 * soreau stabs pulseaudio
<DavidC123> gnea: it changed to 1
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, ok, once you choose the manual option, then you will be able to choose where to install the system...
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: no, it should be /var/mail/root, unless it's being forward to another use account via /etc/aliases
<bighead47> kk recently, i installed with WUBU... it was supossed to be in a partition with 30gb, now when i start ubuntu and go to filesystem it says that just 1 gb free space and 6.9gb used.. how can i expand the space in it without deleting any other partition or info?
<Neurologic> How does one install a .bin file on Linux? O_o
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: *user account
<Gnea> DavidC123: excellent. try alsamixer once more
<soreau> Neurologic: sh /path/to/file.bin
<unr3a1> have a good night all
<unr3a1> later
<tritium> Neurologic: better to install ubuntu .deb packges when you can
<DavidC123> gnea: it changed to 1 even though it said no process killed
<bighead47> need some help plz, anyone?
<bighead47> kk recently, i installed with WUBU... it was supossed to be in a partition with 30gb, now when i start ubuntu and go to filesystem it says that just 1 gb free space and 6.9gb used.. how can i expand the space in it without deleting any other partition or info?
<soreau> Neurologic: Yes, it is better to install from the repositories if you can
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: "no root file system defined"
<Gnea> !repeat | bighead47
<ubottu> bighead47: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Neurologic> tritium, soreau, unfortunately it's not available on the repositories or in a deb
<soreau> Neurologic: Then do my first suggestion ;)
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, thats correct, do not pass to the next screen, wait there in the "manual" option...
<tritium> Neurologic: what is it?
<DavidC123> gnea: now it has two bar things any they are both at 100
<Gnea> DavidC123: that's fine, is alsamixer working anymore?
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, here first you must divide your partition in at least two parts
<DavidC123> it says for card hda intel
<Neurologic> tritium, a game a friend of mine told me to try, Regnum Online
<DavidC123> and chip via id 397
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: ok i have manual selected
<Gnea> DavidC123: awesome. now ESC and then:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    you should hear static from your speakers (then just ctrl-c to stop it)
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, can you tell me if the partition to install ubuntu is detected as empty partition or free space...?
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: it says 99% /dev/sdb1 and 1% empty
<DavidC123> gnea: not hearing any static
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: so 'sudo mutt' won't work for reading root's email?
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: it should work just fine
<chilli0> hello all
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, ok, and you're sure that is the partition you want to use to install ubuntu...? :) sorry about the question hehe is routine :)
<chilli0> does anyone know whats better for ubuntu like hardware and all, Sony or dell?
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: oh. well it fails.. does that mean all mail sent to it was lost?
<bighead47> can i access windows xp files when im logged in ubuntu? (im dual booting)
<Rebecca_work> fails as in it's empty
<Pilot_51> Can someone help me get Nvidia drivers working on Intrepid?
<ghindo> chilli0: It depends on the model, etc.  It largely depends on the graphics and wireless cards.
<darkwatersyntax> magikfingerz: I'm not really sure, its not showing the names, you still want me at the prepare disk space and not where  its prepare partitions correct?
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: no, it means that another user account has been setup to recieve all of root@localhost's mail. you can find out with this: cat /etc/aliases
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: ok
<chilli0> k
<Pilot_51> I'm trying to get acceleration to work, but everything I tried with the help of Google didn't work
<bighead47> alguien que hable espanol porfavor
<Gnea> !nvidia | Pilot_51
<ubottu> Pilot_51: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> !es | bighead47
<ubottu> bighead47: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<magikfingerz> darkwatersyntax, no problem at all... can you see the size of the partition and confirm if the size is the same as the partition you define to install ubuntu...? :)
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: okay.. mail is aliased to another user.. but running mutt as that user matt says no mailbox 0msgs
<Lou_> soreau, here are the results of "grep -R -i fglrx /var/log": http://paste.ubuntu.com/90558/
<karllenz> hey i just got a new 64 inch dlp tv and i cant seem to get the resolution correct
<karllenz> it will not let me use a higher resolution
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: hrm. does:  ls /var/mail/  show any mailboxes?
<pan> how do i get module ath5k to autoload at boot?
<soreau> Lou_: That's great, but that was just so you could see which file was the right one. It's /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, so pastebin that entire file please
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: it shows none
<DarkWaterSyntax> oops
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: perhaps you have no MTA running...   sudo netstat -pan | grep 25    see anything LISTENing on port 25/tcp?
<DavidC123> gnea: sorry maybe you missed it but it didnt have any static and I pressed ctrl after about 2 minutes
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: you still want me at this screen? http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2008/10/ibex_partition.jpg
<Gnea> DavidC123: sorry.. can you ss with the current alsamixer?
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, nop.. one after that, after you choose "Manual" :)
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: ok
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: yea i have it ntfs is good right?
<Rebecca_work> Gnea: looks like no MTA
<Gnea> Rebecca_work: I highly recommend postfix
<DavidC123> gnea: http://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotts9.jpg
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: how exactly do I go about selecting them?
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, I guess it is NTFS because is your XP partition right? or maybe you have two partitions formatted with ntfs...?
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: nope this is the one I want ubuntu on
<Lou_> soreau, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90562/
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, excellent so, choose the partition and then press "delete partition" don't be afraid, this does nothing, simply "marks" the partition for deletion
<soreau> Lou_: That's the complete file?
<Gnea> DavidC123: do you have any audio jacks in the rear of the desktop you could plug the speakers into?
<flyguy97> when you press ctl+c at the terminal what signal are you sending
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz ok done
<Gnea> flyguy97: break
<DavidC123> gnea: they plugged into the rear, my headphones plugged into the front
<DavidC123> gnea:should i unplug my headphones
<Gnea> DavidC123: yeah
<DavidC123> gnea: they unplugged
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, after that, the partition is marked as free space, so choose that free space and press "create partition"
<flyguy97> gnea: thank you
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: just go forward now?
<Lou_> soreau, I think so. I'll check.
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: kk
<ricardo> any one who can help me wit ccsm
<shovi> f
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: use default options?
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, be patient hehe... this is an important step... :)
<soreau> Lou_: Sorry, but I have to run. Looks like you might need to reinstall your drivers
<Gnea> DavidC123: i noticed you have rhythmbox running... you might want to restart it
<benjamin1> Hi Folks, can someone tell me, how i can activate multithreading (multicore) - usage for smplayer?
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: ok what settings then?
<benjamin1> btw how I can make him use ffmpeg with multicore usage?
<Lou_> soreau, ok. Many thanks for your help!
<DavidC123> gnea: turned it off and turned it back on still no sound
<ricardo> i used this web http://linuxar.es.tl/Instalar-Compiz_Git.html but it doenst work
<Gnea> DavidC123: what about the little volume-strip on the upper-right of rhythmbox? is that up all the way?
<ricardo> help with ccsm?
<ricardo> anyone?
<soreau> ricardo: Ask in #compiz-fusion
<DavidC123> gnea: yes it is.
<benjamin1> anyone familiar with multithreading in smplayer or mplayer?
<magikfingerz> ok... so, your partition is 20 GB, then in size choose 19 GB or 19000 MB in this case, and in mount point, choose "/"
<kudar__> where can i find the upgrade documentationj?
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: ok
<kudar__> !kudar_ < upgrade
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, OK... now press ok :)
<Gnea> !upgrade | kudar__
<ubottu> kudar__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Aggrav9d> can anyone reach reverb-marketing.com?  i can't even dig it though some other people say they are able.
<Some_Person> What's a good way to repair my partition table? TestDisk didn't fix it.
<Gnea> DavidC123: hrmmm
<Aggrav9d> er, can anyone SURF to reverb-marketing.com?  I can't even dig it.
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, now, you need a second partition... choose the remaining free space and again, press create partition
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay - in that terminal, what is the output of this command:  id
<NineTeen67Comet> hi all; has anyone used gkrellm to monitor other computers? I've been looking for a tutorial/how-to but they are severely dated or don't explain it very well. I've got a couple headless servers I would like to have monitored on my workstation's desktop. Ideas?
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: same mount point?
<icedwater> Hey guys! I'm on a new laptop, and I can't seem to get any distro on it! Has anyone heard of the LG E310?
<DavidC123> gnea: uid=1000(david) gid=1000(david) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin),124(sambashare),1000(david)
<keres> icedwater: what is the problem?
<keres> icedwater: can you not boot from a CD?
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, this time, let the size unchanged, and in the filesystem choose swap
<icedwater> It runs on Pentium Dual-Core T3400.
<icedwater> Nope, keres.. It never gets to the live system.
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: ok done
<Gnea> DavidC123: that's it! you're not part of the audio group.
<keres> icedwater: explain.
<keres> icedwater: does it get to the loading screen, then nothing?
<keres> icedwater: or does it just not boot from the cd?
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, try this:   sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<chilli0> does anyone know if the thinpads are good? levono ones for ubuntu
<icedwater> Tried *buntu, and while the CDs I've burned so far check out fine, I boot and it gets stuck in a BusyBox prompt.
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: safe to go ahead now?
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, ok... this is because Linux need at least one partition for virtual memory (swap) now, you can the forward button in the screen to continue the installation process... :)
<DavidC123> gnea: device or resource bust
<DavidC123> busy
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, yep go on... :)
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: ok thanks
<icedwater> Sometimes it just dies and says blah blah blah, run this through mcelog --ascii to decode the error.
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, Ubuntu "automagically" will install a menu for you, so, when you start your PC will let you choose to run XP or ubuntu... :)
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: ok thanks
<kubuntwo> hi guys. i have a little question. how can i check why for example my rootserver have done a reset the last day? in which log i can see the information why the reset occured?
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: thats actually pretty nice
<magikfingerz> DarkWaterSyntax, happy installation... ;)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<DarkWaterSyntax> magikfingerz: thanks very much
<bighead47> magikfingerz, it looks like u can help me.
<snikpo> ok in 8.10 how do I update Java 6 (update 10) to update 11?
<keres> icedwater: you burning it to a DVD or CD?
<bighead47> i installed ubuntu with WUBU in a 30gb partition
<icedwater> CD.
<icedwater> keres: CD.
<bighead47> but now it says just 1gb free
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<snikpo> the repositories only download update version 10
<bighead47> and just 6 used
<keres> icedwater: as a bootable CD?
<silv3r_m00n> in kde openoffice.org is showing only text in toolbars and not the icons
<silv3r_m00n> how cna i fix this ?
<Circs> I'm having trouble repartitioning my drive for ubuntu.
<icedwater> And I've tried Wubi too. Didn't work out, that's where I saw the error.
<icedwater> Yeah, the usual live images.
<keres> icedwater: is it possible to burn it as a DVD?
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, let's go a step at a time here... click on:  System->Administration->Users and Groups
<keres> icedwater: i tpyically get better results with dvds
<magikfingerz> bighead47, Who said that... ubuntu or Windows...? :)
<DavidC123> gnea: ok done
<bighead47> ubuntu said
<Gnea> DavidC123: now unlock it
<kubuntwo> snikpo: download the installer from sun. install it. and use the fresh installed javac and java to run/compile your code
<icedwater> Hmm... more drivers included, etc etc, keres?
<keres> icedwater: have you tried a complete format or just the live?
<DavidC123> Gnea: done
<magikfingerz> bighead47, :p yo hablo español... para qué nos la complicamos...? :P
<snikpo> kubuntwo: RPM or BIN?
<Gnea> DavidC123: then, select your user account, then select 'Properties'
<kubuntwo> snikpo: bin
<keres> icedwater: ubuntu has all the default drivers needed to basically make the it usable
<icedwater> I'm not formatting - I need to learn Vista in case my friends ask me to solve IT problems :P
<kubuntwo> snikpo: rpm is usually for suse
<DavidC123> gnea: done and then select use audio devices right
<snikpo> kubuntwo: do I have to install from Konsole?
<Gnea> DavidC123: yes. :)
<kubuntwo> snikpo: yes but its easy
<keres> icedwater: are you using vmware?
<Gnea> DavidC123: Ok, Close, logout, login
<icedwater> But thanks for the tips, keres, I'll try a DVD.
<icedwater> keres: VMware for? Windows Vista?
<snikpo> kubuntwo: yeah, I made it executible, but it gave an error in the file manager...
<DavidC123> gnea
<icedwater> Or Ubuntu?
<DavidC123> you mean like restart my pc
<kubuntwo> snikpo: download it. make it executable (chmod +x sun.java.the.file). and start it sudo ./the.file
<keres> icedwater: it's for all OSs
<keres> icedwater: use ntfs iso burner when burning on windows, with 4x speed
<snikpo> kubuntwo: why doesn't Can. allow these updates anyway?
<keres> icedwater: less error prone
<Gnea> DavidC123: no - you've added yourself to the audio group, the only thing to do is to log back in. restarting is completely unnecessary.
<icedwater> keres: I know, I just meant what did you ask me about VMware for?
<DavidC123> gnea: you mean restart my pc
<kubuntwo> snikpo: sorry. which updates you mean?
<keres> icedwater: vmware screws up sometimes. you know what it is?
<DavidC123> gnea: how do i log out and log back in
<DavidC123> gnea: through terminal
<snikpo> kubuntwo: ...for JRE... Java...
<Gnea> DavidC123: via the System menu
<icedwater> keres: Yeah, but I used to use virtualbox. I'm intending to run *nux on a separate partition, heh.
<snikpo> kubuntwo: ie. you have to manually do what we were on topic about
<kubuntwo> snikpo: ahh ok. :) dunno. i am java developer too. i simply have uninstalled the ubuntu version and using suns binarys :)
<Some_Person> What's a good way to repair my partition table? TestDisk didn't fix it.
<keres> icedwater: did you get the same error between both distros of linux you have tried?
<snikpo> kubuntwo: hmm, ok well thanks a million for the help
<snikpo> kubuntwo: happy Tuxing
<kubuntwo> snikpo: youre welcome dude
<snikpo> \(o_o)/
<keres> icedwater: it's better if you ping me on response
<Circs> When I'm installing ubuntu it doesn't give me the guided resize option... help?
<snikpo> lol
<kubuntwo> Some_Person: if testdisk doesnt find it and if you have no other solution, use r-studio. its a windows tool which will recover lost files. its nice. have recovered lots of my codes where my hdd crashed.
<amt2> hi, my ubuntu has no sound. i had sound and it was working well, but after some point i no longer had sound, and i didnt directly change anything. any ideas?
<bighead47> how can i change the format of my partition without deleting any information in it (ubuntu partition)
<QuiescentWonder> how do i change the port sshd is running on?
<Flannel> bighead47: You can't.  back up the data and reformat it
<DavidC123> gnea: i logged out and logged back in and it didnt work
<kubuntwo> QuiescentWonder: man sshd. its well documented :)
<Flannel> QuiescentWonder: there's an option in your sshd config (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) (Port X, near the top)
<Some_Person> kubuntwo: No recovery is necessary
<Flannel> kubuntwo: rtfm sort of responses aren't welcome here
<ricardo> ccsm
<ricardo> help
<pedromenezes> my effects arent working on 8.10 in my dell inspiron 1525, what can I do?
<ricardo> ccsm help?
<bighead47> Flannel: But how? im dualbooting (xp-ubuntu) and i created this partition with XP so its ntfs, how can i change the type of it?
<Some_Person> kubuntwo: I just need GParted and the ubuntu installer to be able to see my partitions
<soreau> ricardo: What happened to glxinfo?
<Gnea> DavidC123: did pulseaudio start again?
<jim_p> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ricardo> a min
<DavidC123> gnea: i just checked alsamixer and yes it did start
<Some_Person> kubuntwo: A problem is making the last partition slightly larger than the disk actually is
<Flannel> bighead47: How which part?  You don't have any data on it and/or you already have the data backed up?
<ricardo> where is that page to paste?
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, now we need to turn it off. permanently. ;)
<Flannel> !paste | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> errr.... where is the flash plugin? under what name and in which repo??
<DavidC123> gnea: that will probably help a bunch
<pedromenezes> my effects arent working on 8.10 in my dell inspiron 1525, what can I do?
<jim_p> pedromenezes, are you on ati?
<kubuntwo> Some_Person: hmm sorry no idea then. testdisk is always my last but best solution on partition problems
<Gnea> DavidC123: let's make sure, first - sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<ricardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90572/ there
<soreau> ricardo: In order to use the settings in ccsm, you'll have to have compiz running, which means you'll have to have your graphics drivers installed correctly. Please come back to #compiz-fusion so we can help you better
<pedromenezes> jim_p dunno, i recent bought it
<pedromenezes> =|
<Gnea> DavidC123: then make sure it's really all gone (seems to take a few seconds to fully shutdown):  ps axf | grep pulseaudio | wc -l
<NineTeen67Comet> can I use Conky to monitor some other servers in my network so they display on my desktop at my workstation?
<ricardo> #compiz-fusion
<jim_p> pedromenezes, lspci | grep VGA
<bighead47> Flannel: I recently installed ubuntu, with Wubi, and this partition just have ubuntu installed, so its empty, how can i apply a good format to run ubuntu properly
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, monitor as in...?
<Some_Person> kubuntwo: Except it isn't fixing it
<pedromenezes> jim_P 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Flannel> bighead47: You're trying to migrate a wubi install to an install on a separate partition?
<DavidC123> gnea: ill put that in
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: well, so it'll monitor my network boxes like it can monitor my workstation .. so a server/client situation but display it on my desktop.
 * NineTeen67Comet didn't mean that to sound snarky .. sorry if it came across that way .. 
<QuiescentWonder> thank you
<QuiescentWonder> Flannel: thank you
<jim_p> pedromenezes, well can you set it (ubuntu) to use the default intel drivers?
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: think Google just turned up a little tutorial ..
<Gnea> DavidC123: then you'll need to:  sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, monitor their activity?
<pedromenezes> jim_P how?
<bighead47> no, i just download wubi and set it to install on a partition i made in windows (so its ntfs)
<DavidC123> gnea: ok done
<Flannel> bighead47: So you're trying to install ubuntu with wubi?  You don't need to partition for that
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: Yeah, it'll monitor hdd use, network activity, ram, cpu load etc etc . I just want to have a few of my servers showing my live stats on my desktop ..
<Gnea> DavidC123: ok, check System->Preferences->Sound
<DavidC123> gnea: everything is at autodetect
<sparr> There does not seem to be a way to disable a single automatically detected mode (resolution + refresh rate) by way of xorg.conf.  Is there some way to remove an incorrectly detected mode later, manually perhaps?
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, set them to ALSA
<profXavier> anyone run Ubuntu in a virtual machine, on top of a Windows platform, if so, what are you using on the host to do so ?
<bighead47> Flannel: i know but i had this empty partition there
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, that assumes you have a script that can ssh to the server and run an app like htop and return the output
<silv3r_m00n> how can i reduce the size of icons in openoffice toolbars ?
<Gnea> DavidC123: once that's done, try rhythmbox
<jim_p> pedromenezes, let me find the compiz site
<LurkersA> profXavier: Use VMware
<LurkersA> profXavier: Works vica versa as well
<Flannel> bighead47: Right, you don't need it.  You'd be better off re-absorbing that partition into your main windows install, and then using wubi.  Or just use that partition to install Ubuntu properly (not wubi, but real dualboot).  If you want to do that, that's easy enough too.
<blbrown> what is a simple image viewer I can just type at the command line
<DavidC123> gnea: darn still no sound
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: Looks like a simply -X ssh session will do it. I'll just have to squirt out a bash script that'll fire it up ..
<Circs> Flannel: I'm having a bit of an issue, when you get a moment could I get a hand?
<profXavier> LurkersA do you use it yourself now ?
<Gnea> DavidC123: okay, close rhythmbox, and try the  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  in the terminal again
<bighead47> Flannel: i used Wubi coz i can boot.. my cd-room is having some issues so i cant boot any windows now
<Flannel> Circs: What options does it give you?  We can just do manual resizing, it's easy enough
<LurkersA> I have used it before profXavier. I use it to emulate other OSes on my Ubuntu too
<bighead47> Flannel: cant*
<Circs> Flannel: Yeah it does, I'm just confused is all
<DavidC123> syntax error. Last token seen: /
<DavidC123> Garbled time
<Gnea> what?
<profXavier> LurkersA supposedly Server is free to use, but after downloading it, to start a new virtual machine, I cannot see where to do so
<Flannel> bighead47: Er.. so, you already have a working wubi install?  What are you trying to do with the other partition?  I don't really understand
<Gnea> DavidC123: are you sure you typed it correctly?
<bluck> WHO CAN COMPILER A SOURCE FOR ME ?
<profXavier> LurkersA should I be using something besides VMWare Server ?
<Gnea> !caps | bluck
<ubottu> bluck: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gnea> !pm | bluck
<ubottu> bluck: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<DavidC123> gnea: i missed the c when I copied from here
<jim_p> pedromenezes, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Intel%20with%20AiGLX
<kubuntwo> bluck: which source?
<Gnea> DavidC123: ah :)
<LurkersA> profXavier: Don't use server, use player. create a new VM here http://www.easyvmx.com/ then use the "Open Existing Machine" dialog to select the resulting file
<pedromenezes> thanks, jim_p
<bluck> ubottu ok
<DavidC123> gnea: nothing happened it just went to a new line without myname and @ubuntu and all that
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jim_p> pedromenezes, you are welcome
<profXavier> LurkersA must you pay for Player though ?
<bighead47> Flannel: i have 2 problems, im getting this (Wrong format) error when ubuntu is loading, but i still log in. The second problem is that is says (in FileSystem) that i just have 1gb free and just 6 used.. but that partition (in windows) have 30gb
<Gnea> DavidC123: GOOD. that means it's working like it should
<LurkersA> nope. It's a free product profXavier
<bluck> someone please can compiler a source for me ?
<turuburu> guys how i can sync windows mobile 6 pda with kubuntu 8.10-kde4-kontact? thanks
<Gnea> DavidC123: now try switching headphones/speakers around from different ports and see if you hear it in any different configuration
<ZhouYu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> bluck: no, but you can
<zerodevice> i have my bluetooth device connected to ubuntu
<Circs> Flannel: What do you need to know to help me?
<Flannel> bighead47: Right, with a wubi install, you have a "virtual" partition which is just a big file on your windows.  That's the freespace wubi is reporting, is how much of that fileis empty space
<zerodevice> but i cant scan the ubuntu from my phone
<LurkersA> profXavier: Workstation is the one you want if you want to shell out $400, but it is just, the most awesome product I have ever used.... But player does the job
<bluck> Gnea i'm not on linux here bro
<Flannel> Circs: What are you trying to do?  What do you currently have? etc
<jim_p> zerodevice, does the bluetooth led light up?
<bighead47> Flannel: ohh now i get it.. and is there a way so i can expand it?
<ksbalaji> My friend needs help with a crashing openoffice.Which channel  please?
<zzxxzz> Can someone explain the meaning of the extra digits displayed by nautilus in the "octal permissions" column? I have files which show 100644, 200744, 600644, and 1600766. I am aware of the meaning of the 3 right most octal digits, but can  find no info explaining the additional digits, and they sometimes get changed when I move a file from one system to another.
<Circs> Flannel: I have my brand new mini 1000 (it's xp only until next month and I couldn't wait) and i'm hoping to install ubuntu without nuking windows
<Flannel> bighead47: there is.  Um, but I don't know it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545519  seems to answer it though
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all; I got Conky running via ssh -X ip.add.ress but is there a way to get it to load them all on login? I'm using it on my headless boxes and showing it on my workstation's desktop.
<Gnea> bluck: well, we're not a compile farm. you should check with #freenode, maybe they know a place where someone can compile something for you
<helols> hi~
<profXavier> LurkersA thanks for your help, but can I create my own virtual machines, rather than the site you made reference to? (for free)
 * NineTeen67Comet something like ssh -X ip.add.ress:conky or something?
<zeno> is there a way to connect compters without a network? bluetooth? usb cable? ethrnet -> ethernet?
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, you run conky on the headless server?
<Gnea> !ooo | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<bluck> Gnea fuck u
<Flannel> Circs: Right.  Easy to do.  If this is brand new, the first thing you should do is defragment the harddrive through windows.  This isn't really necessary, but having a non-fragmented (it may already be non-fragmented) windows partition makes it easier to shrink
<jim_p> zeno, serial!
<Flannel> bluck: please watch your language
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: Yes, it's running fine .. I just use the -X when I ssh over, and it pops up on my desktop ..
<bazhang> bluck, no need for that
<DavidC123> i got my headphones plugged into the front and it didnt work
<helols> hi!!
<bighead47> Flannel: thanks a lot ;)
<helols> hi all~
<zerodevice> jim_p it does
<zeno> jim_p, serial? sorry whats full name
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: the server's are all w/out Xserver ..
<Gnea> bluck: if you insist.
<Circs> Flannel: I checked, it's not fragged.
<ksbalaji> Gnea: thanks and bye
<zerodevice> jim_p, just a while ago, it can still try to bond with my device, after i try to disconnect it and do it again, it doesnt work any more
<Gnea> ksbalaji: cheers
<jim_p> zerodevice, i would try closing network manager for a start and retry
<Flannel> Circs: alright, before we start the installer, fire up Gparted and shrink it (create as much freespace as you want)
<jim_p> zeno, serial interface. or parallel
<zerodevice> jim_p, you mean the network service from the bluetooth?
<Gnea> bluck: well, good luck with that - you're going to need it.
<DavidC123> gnea: i got my headphones plugged in front didnt work got my speakers plugged in front didnt work tryed it in all 6 different slots in back n sound. I got my knob turned all the way up im not even hearing like static or anything
<the_newbie> hello, is there any way to restore files lost from a sd memory? A damn virus erased everything, and I need to know if it is possible to find an application in ubuntu, or a command line to restore them
<Pilot_51> Gnea: Thanks, apparently my problem was that I had PnP OS and IRQ for VGA in the BIOS set wrong, dmesg | grep -i nv told me
<Gnea> DavidC123: hrm, perhaps the kernel module needs to hone in on a specific model
<bluck> >/ignore Gnea #TRASH
<Gnea> Pilot_51: awesome, good job
<ksbalaji> Gnea: Can you confirm the room name please? I find myself alone there!
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, i know, thus "headless". do you have a desktop on the monitoring pc?
<ricardo> #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> ksbalaji: #users.openoffice.org
<jim_p> zerodevice, no. i mean the network manager applet thing
<Pilot_51> I wonder if that might help with my old laptop that doesn't get acceleration, but I won't get my hopes up since there's hardly any Ubuntu driver support for it
<Circs> Flannel: I clicked resize move but it's not letting me change it by more than 8mb....
<jim_p> Pilot_51, what is its gpu?
<Flannel> Circs: You're moving the tail (towards the right side of the disk?)
<Pilot_51> S3 Savage
<Pilot_51> It's a Gateway Solo 5300
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: I run conky on all my servers (headless) and on this workstation I simply crack open term, ssh with the -X option into my servers and start conky as normal .. ssh -X 192.168.0.12 then simply type conky and it pops up on my desktop with the server's info ..
<Gnea> Pilot_51: there are more than one set of nvidia drivers in ubuntu for newer, old, and older GPUs
<Circs> Flannel: Either way... hmmm
<jim_p> Pilot_51, i think there is a driver for s3
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: right now I'm trying to figure out screen placement; they overlap currently if I start more than one machine's conky
<Pilot_51> Yeah I noticed one, but I don't think it was compatible with my exact model
<Pilot_51> I'm checking now
<Circs> Flannel: It said to run chckdisk, i guess I will have to.
<Jgamerx> anyone here?
<Jgamerx> yo yo yo
<Pilot_51> Jgamerx: 1228 users, I'd say so :P
<Jgamerx> lol
<soapdotcom> guys, anybody know how to solve problem - when i typing mouse lags?
<Jgamerx> hmmmm i dont know
<soapdotcom> from live cd all ok
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, i think you are doing it the wrong way. i think running ONE conky on the monitoring pc and use the output of some other app to monitor the server. maybe some nagios will do
<ksbalaji> Gnea:  I just typed /j  #users.openoffice.org and I find myself alone at the chat room and also there is a message saying that the chanel name is illegal. Have I got your message wrong please?
<Jgamerx> sooo everyone here is usin ubuntu...
<Pilot_51> Most everyone I'm sure, maybe some wannabe Ubuntu users
<ihklk> e
<Jgamerx> i need help with wine
<Circs> I had forgotten how bad windows sucks
<Gnea> ksbalaji: try:  /j #openoffice.org
<Jgamerx> ?
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: I've got Nagios and Munin but I need to use a web browser to monitor. If I use conky or gkrellm I can simply use ssh and they'll stay on my desktop (behind all the windows; like a widget sort of) .. Nagios is fine and Munin reports usefully stuff too, but they aren't easy enough to acces like GKrellM or Conky .
<Jgamerx> can anyone help me with wine???
<bazhang> Jgamerx, need a question
<Flannel> !details | Jgamerx
<ubottu> Jgamerx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: Here is a simple version of what I'm doing: http://spiraledoutward.blogspot.com/2008/06/monitoring-remote-systems-using-conky.html
<Pilot_51> The GPU on my laptop is S3 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)
<Jgamerx> all i need to know is how to get skype working on ubuntu
<kubuntwo> Jgamerx: there is a linux version of skype
<Flannel> !skype | Jgamerx
<ubottu> Jgamerx: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, cant nagios output to text? simple text. otherwise point it (conky) to the nagios web interface and use grep to isolate the info you need
<Jgamerx> thx guys
<Pilot_51> I installed Skype on my laptop a couple days ago with no problem
<Pilot_51> native of course
<the_newbie> Jgamerx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: yes it can, but still, it doesn't simply show live stats on my desktop "stuck to my desktop" like GKrellM and Conky can .. Nagios is also a bear to keep setup .. I've got 14 machines (8 servers) and setting Nagios up for them took days for me.
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, make a script then that will run the conky right after ssh login
<ggeecko> i made a symlink and I wanna delete but keep getting this .....Error "Not on the same file system"
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: that's what I'm thinking might work .. just need to find out how to give my pw when the script knocks on the other machines ssh door ..
<kubuntwo> ggeecko: unlink /the/symlink
<toastedmilk> I have no sound on intrepid when I had sound on hardy, I'm receiving this error message: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<jim_p> NineTeen67Comet, i think this will be on ssh manual or inthe ssh settings
<ksbalaji> Gnea: thanks. But I find that room eerie - unlike this lively room! Bye.
<ggeecko> kubuntwo: k
<NineTeen67Comet> jim_p: aha lol .. kept forgetting to man ssh .. lemme dig a little I'm getting it figured out a little .. thanks for the ideas though .. it's got my gray matter working a little better today ..
<ricardo> #compiz-fusion
<toastedmilk> I have no sound on intrepid when I had sound on hardy, I'm receiving this error message: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<shani^work> Hello.
<shani^work> I m having trouble with the screen resolution on ubuntu 8.10 , the default resolution is 800x600 , and in xorg.conf there is no detection of my card " 3d LABS wildcat III 6210 "
<jim_p> shani^work, lspci | grep VGA
<ggeecko> kubuntwo: unlink: cannot unlink `/mnt/disk/Music': Is a directory
<gaintsura> does ubuntu's live cd have a device to check a hard disk for errors?
<shani^work> jim_p : 01:001 Display Controller : 3dLabs WildCar III 6210 (rev 01)
<Pilot_51> um... noob question... how do i minimize a full screen game running in wine with keystrokes?
<ZhuchoG> gaintsura, yes
<Pilot_51> i ran a game and my monitor didn't like the resolution
<shani^work> jim_p : 01:001 Display Controller : 3dLabs WildCat III 6210 (rev 01)
<nagchampa> ok, seriously, i need ot install ubuntu on this machine, but a normal install causes the display to lockup because of the desktop effects
<jim_p> shani^work, who made this card?
<_2> gaintsura device? no.  application, yes.     badblocks
<nagchampa> an install using safe graphcis mode works, but then the installed system won't run at > 640x480
<qcjn> is there a "gparted " like, by default installed on ubuntu ?
<nagchampa> i want to use normal resolutions, but no desktop effects
<nagchampa> there has to be a way just to disable desktop effects on the install cd
<gaintsura> O.o
<nagchampa> but otherwise install normally
<_2> gaintsura if by disk you intended to  mean filesystem  then fsck.
<shani^work> jim_p : 3d Labs inc.
<ZhuchoG> nagappan, did you install video drivers?
<nagchampa> did you mean me ZhuchoG ?
<kubuntwo> ggeecko: sure that its the symlink you want to delete?
<nagchampa> where do i install the video drivers, ii would think the xorg drivers would all be installed, and it's just got to be configured differently
<nagchampa> how's that managed in ubuntu?
<gaintsura> BusyBox v 1.1.3 Enter help for a list of built-in commands\r\n(initramfs) [198.890802] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)
<kubuntwo> ggeecko: you have to unlink the symlink. not the folder you have linked to
<gaintsura> ^^ WTF
<ZhuchoG> nagappan, what video card you have?
<nagchampa> i'm not nagappan btw :P
<shani^work> jim_p : Do ubuntu support this graphic/video card ? 01:001 Display Controller : 3dLabs WildCar III 6210 (rev 01) by 3b Labs inc.
<_2> gaintsura looks like the  "initramfs"    i.e.  probably didn't finish booting.
<ggeecko> kubuntwo: I wanna delete the shortcut I placed on my desktop
<jim_p> shani^work, the thing is "does linux support this?"
<ZhuchoG> emm
<ZhuchoG> i stupid :))
<jim_p> shani^work, i have only found one similar reference in gentoo wiki
<kubuntwo> ggeecko: so its not unlink /mnt/disk... its unlink ~/Desktop/your.symlink
<nagchampa> intel 845
<ZhuchoG> nagchampa, in xorg.conf intel driver?
<shani^work> jim_p : I am sure it supports cause on the manufacturer website the drivers for suse , redhat is available , I think ubuntu never worked on this cause there is no thread on forums or in bugs report
<gaintsura> _2 this system has (over the past 12 hours) become SO incredibly slow at bios that I'm considering telling the owner it has uber fail and never buy compaq again
<jim_p> shani^work, do you have a url for drivers for it?
<nagchampa> it's probably the vesa driver
<nagchampa> yeah, vesa
<ggeecko> kubuntwo: worked....thx
<kubuntwo> ggeecko: welcome
<nagchampa> like i said, i had to install using safe mode grpahics
<jim_p> nagchampa, for the intel card?
<shani^work> jim_p : hold on let me find it
<nagchampa> yes jim_p, for the intel card
<holycow> .
<nagchampa> there is only one card
<ZhuchoG> nagchampa, make "intel" in driver
<jim_p> nagchampa, the driver for intel cards is named "intel"
<nagchampa> the problem is this all or nothing approach ubuntu seems to have
<nagchampa> you can't just say, use the normal driver, just disable the desktop effects
<gaintsura> hmm, anyone know why initramfs keeps giving me that message?
<jim_p> nagappan, but the intel driver can do desktop effects
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone help me with this....when i run fsck it shows me this message:  fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=ab5d3f4d-1d37-4614-aad3-d3051671a4db'
<nagchampa> yes, i know what the driver is called
<dyf> hello.. i have a problem.. when i hit ctrl-alt-f1.. the screen flickers and i can't see the command line
<shani^work> jim_p : here is the link of driver : http://www.3dlabs.com/content/Legacy/drivers/driverSelect.asp
<_2> DarkKnight use real device addressing
<Pilot_51> Does Ubuntu have an Alt+Tab equivalent?
<DarkKnight> _2; real device addressing...whats that??
<jim_p> shani^work, which one is yours?
<jim_p> Pilot_51, yea... alt+tab
<_2> DarkKnight fsck /dev/hda9    <<< example only.     blkid  can show what is where...
<Pilot_51> Doesn't solve my problem
<shani^work> jim_p : Wildcat III 6210
<pyrak> where do i find what my graphics card model is and what driver im running?
<DarkKnight> _2; how to use blkid
<Pilot_51> I ran BF1942 in wine and my monitor doesn't like the resolution so I'm stuck with "Cannot display this video mode"
<nibbler> pyrak:  1) lspci 2) lsmod
<icnpunk> anyone know how to config conky to make it uncover by windows like a panel?
<_2> DarkKnight it's a command
<yaris123456789> hey guys when you go to http://www.youjav.com, do u see the site? cuz  all i see is "Hello, you've reached www.YouJav.com".....why is my ISP lagging ?
<DarkKnight> _2; i had run the command...but no output
<shani^work> jim_p : the current performance of card is 800x600 and the creen i can see is 3/4 of my monitor :/
<shani^work> *screen
<_2> DarkKnight just returned to the bash prompt ?
<jim_p> shani^work, clicking on  Red Hat Linux 9 package downloaded me something
<Pilot_51> Oh well I just Ctrl+Alt+Backspaced it
<qcjn> i want to reformat my usb key, but i'd like a little help ?
<DarkKnight> _2; didnt get u
<DarkKnight> _2; didnt get you
<jim_p> shani^work, its ready made drivers... but where to put them??
<_2> obviously
<_2> DarkKnight did the command just returned to the bash prompt ?
<luddite> sometimes when firefox is open i get no audio from files on my HD. how can i make FF release the audio?
<pyrak> nibbler, how do i locate the graphics driver in lsmod?
<shani^work> jim_p : i dnt know too :/ ,  thats my question , how i can install them ?
<DarkKnight> _2; yes
<nibbler> pyrak: you just have to know how they are called
<jim_p> shani^work, let me look it up
<shani^work> jim_p : i am waiting for your responce
<GodfatherofEire> Whats the terminal command for exiting an application, but not FORCING it to exit? Like, just basically telling it to exit properly?
<nibbler> pyrak: fglrx is ati if i'm right, might be mistaken
<vermont> what's that one applet thing thats like windows sidebar?
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: hello. i have a usb memory stick, but i haven't formatted it. but i am familiar with formatting. what is the question?
<pyrak> nibbler, http://pastebin.com/d27068489
<_2> DarkKnight then your system isn't seeing any filesystems ....    but that can't be....       idk.
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: i played once with that but it's been to long , so i don,t remember. It shows me 2 partition
<jim_p> shani^work, there is install.s that does the compile and install
<nibbler> pyrak: no idea, try lshw :)
<kubuntwo> GodfatherofEire: you can send the desired command using kill -SIGNUM  where SIGNUM is the signal you want to send. i think you want the TERM signal which is number 15
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know what that command would be?
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: 1 in fat 16 and 1 in ext2
<DarkKnight> _2; actually i have 2 HDD's...one HDD has XP and the other Ubuntu...so before booting i select which HDD i require
<shani^work> jim_p : can i install redhat drivers available for my video card on ubuntu ?
<GodfatherofEire> kubuntwo thanks
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: your usb stick it showing as if it has two partitions? ok
<cew_BetE> cew aQ
<cew_BetE> blghkljnf
<cew_BetE> gkhjfgjhgkjnlg
<kubuntwo> GodfatherofEire: welcome. better example: kill -15 13245 (12345 is the PID. you can get it with ps ax)
<cew_BetE> BETE
<FloodBot2> cew_BetE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cew_BetE> BETE
<cew_BetE> BETE
<FloodBot2> cew_BetE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: thats normal with what i ve done. so now i want to make just one in fat
<cew_BetE> BETE BANGED
<GodfatherofEire> kubuntwo, what if I dont know the PID?
<cew_BetE> BETE BANGED
<cew_BetE> SEBEL
<jim_p> shani^work, its not an actual red hat package. its a zip file containing the sources and a script
<cew_BetE> NYEBELIN
<FloodBot2> cew_BetE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luddite> y audio wont allow multiple apps to play at once
<_2> DarkKnight show me the command you typed
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: you want to make it so that it's just one partition on there?
<kubuntwo> GodfatherofEire: you can check the pid with "ps ax | grep appnametoken" for example if you want to kill pidgin you type "ps ax | grep pidgin" to get its pid
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: yes
<DarkKnight> _2; u mean blkid
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: ok, so use parted or gparted to repartition it
<_2> DarkKnight yes full line
<dyf> hello.. i have a problem.. when i hit ctrl-alt-f1.. the screen flickers and i can't see the command line
<GodfatherofEire> kubuntwo, any simpler way?
<DarkKnight> _2; okk a sec
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: gparted, is open...how ?
<kubuntwo> GodfatherofEire: not from konsole afaik. you can also check the pid with "top"
<cew_BetE> gah isok
<GodfatherofEire> That doest require opening a terminal (Just trying to get Pidgin, etc to exit properly via GNOME Do)
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: unmount first
<jim_p> shani^work, the script does make an .rpm file in the end though
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: in the far upper right corner you should be able to select the device
<vermont> I heard there was something like window's sidebar but i forgot the name of it
<qcjn> it is selected
<DarkKnight> _2; http://paste.ubuntu.com/90599/
<jim_p> shani^work, so better extract the sources and make install it yourself
<cew_BetE> cccccccccccccccccuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllll
<nagchampa> wtf
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: it is selected
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: yes. you don't want ti mounted while you repartition it or format it. i think gaprted formats it when it's done partitioning
<onetinsoldier> it*
<ZhuchoG> vermont, screenlets?
<_2> DarkKnight bery odd,   can't happen !
<vermont> ZhuchoG: I'm not sure i just want like an rss feed a weather thing and a calender
<_2> very
<GodfatherofEire> kubuntwo, any ideas on what I would use for GNOME Do so that I could shut it down?
<DarkKnight> _2; wonder
<ZhuchoG> vermont, you may use KDE4 with plasmoids :)
<ZhuchoG> or use screenlets
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: when i unmount the other one it looks like the first one get's mounted again
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: maybe i have to redimension
<ZhuchoG> but i like conky for this
<kubuntwo> GodfatherofEire: you can simply use the gnome process viewer (dont know what its named in ubuntu because i am on kde). press ctrl+esc to spawn it. there you should be able to kill the processes with the signal you want
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: the system is auto-mounting it i think
<luddite> i cant kill a process using kill
<vermont> zhuchog is that Kubuntu thing, cause I'm running Ubuntu...or does it work on both
<_2> DarkKnight maybe try     sudo rm /etc/blkid.tab* ;sudo blkid
<GodfatherofEire> kubuntwo, forget it, itd be easier just to close it I think
<zeno> how to remove  all old kernels and associated stuff?
<zeno> need space
<_2> DarkKnight should clear it's cache and rebuild it.
<kubuntwo> GodfatherofEire:  :) ok.
<onetinsoldier> hey all, how can qcjn keep the system from auto-mounting a usb stick? he wants partition it
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: could it be that i have to delete one
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: maybe
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can i add more users ?
<DarkKnight> _2; http://paste.ubuntu.com/90602/
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier: why not just use umount?
<smokeymirror> hey is any help active right now?
<_2> DarkKnight yeah that's more like it.
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: he say he has 2 partitions. he umounts one then it auto-mounts the other
<DarkKnight> _2; ya..so we need sudo
<GodfatherofEire> onetinsoldier, thats odd
<ZhuchoG> vermont, screenlets in repository and you dont need  kde for it. conky too
<qcjn> GodfatherofEire: that's what i did but when i umont the second one the first one gets mounted again
<smokeymirror> hey guys
<_2> DarkKnight doesn't need it here, it's possably a group/permissions issue for you.  but at any rate,    the "real" device is the /dev/*  column
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire: i thought so too..
<vermont> thanks ZhuchoG
<GodfatherofEire> Then again, I've never dealt with a partitioned USB key before
<smokeymirror> would anyone here be able to help me with tethering and 64bit ubuntu?
<shani^work`> Sorry Got DC
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: ok, i think i ll try to delete
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: are you sure it's auto-mounting? you sure the one partition get mounted when unmount the other? have you checked by typing just 'mount' on a command line?
<shani^work`> jim_p : i was got disconnected
<paul68> is there a irc channel for questions concerning iptables?
<_2> DarkKnight you can compare the uuid from your fsck command and the real device    run fsck on the real device    if it happens to be mounted   either dismount or remount readonly first.
<jim_p> shani^work, did you get my last message?
<GodfatherofEire> well, sorry I couldnt help, not sure I'd be much help anyway, cause I kinda screwed up my last attempt at partitioning.
<shani^work`> jim_p : so you told that in the end it gives .rpm file ? then will it supports the ubuntu 8.10 ?
<GodfatherofEire> Suffice it to say, that didnt go well
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: i don't really understand you,re proposition
<_2> DarkKnight if you need more info just give a yell
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: pen the terminal and type ???
<jim_p> shani^work, in order to avoid that .rpm, which is not installable on ubuntu, you will compile the driver from source
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: open
<shani^work`> jim_p : but the source is not available to download :/ ,
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: ok, now simply type in -->   mount
<zeno> how to remove  all old kernels and associated stuff?
<GodfatherofEire> jim_p, theres always alieb
<onetinsoldier> zeno: dpkg --purge <package>
<GodfatherofEire> !alien | shani^work
<ubottu> shani^work: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DarkKnight> _2; ya...so the problem is with files of the other disk i suppose...bcoz it clearly indicated that they are ntfs paartitions...
<kubuntwo> shani^work`: if you really need to install a rpm use "alien" but i dont recommend it :)
<jim_p> GodfatherofEire, i dont trust alien. if i have to convert something to a .deb, i'd mbetter build it from source to a .deb
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: i can see them
<jim_p> shani^work, it is!
<onetinsoldier> zeno: might be better to use aptitude... then find the package and use the underscore key
<jim_p> shani^work, it is in the file i just downloaded
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: so, they show as being mounted?
<GodfatherofEire> jim_p, I havent had a problem yet, but I would do the same, but seeing as how its not available, then you gotta do what you have to
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: here's one /dev/sdd2 on /media/disk-1 type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<_2> DarkKnight caution, partition type is not always equal filesystem type.    blkid and fdisk -l   may yeld different types for a given device
<jim_p> zeno, dpkg -r package --purge
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: wb, why are you so quiet? :-)
<shani^work`> jim_p : so i have to use alien to install it ? or i should recompile it ? i m puzzeld , i have to fix it cause its my job in a company :/
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: yep... looks like it's mounted
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  chatting with people in kde-cafe, and working on learning about documents in kde
<jim_p> shani^work, i would compile it from source, and into a .deb if you want
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger that
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: so the only way out i can think of is deleting one, as soon as i unmount it
<shani^work`> jim_p : plz do it, i will be thankful to you
<chalcedony> does anyone know if there is a wiki thing that will run on ubuntu?
<chalcedony> i decided i like how mediawiki works
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: what you think ??
<_2> DarkKnight also looking at gparted might be helpful,    just a thought.
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: might do the trick, but i think there should be some way to keep the system from auto-mounting either one at all. i'm trying to look and see what i can find. but you can try whatever you want if you want
<ushimitsudoki> chalcedony: for your own use? check zim out
<chalcedony> ushimitsudoki: yes
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: i'd imagine :)
<zeno> jim_p, thx
<Org-Mode> chalcedony: yeah like ushimitsudoki said, zim is bout the best desktop wiki for linux
<chalcedony> ive been using vim ..
<Org-Mode> :/
<joejc> anyone know if its possible to use an ipod as an external hd to run ubuntu off of
<_2> chalcedony vim != zim
<konttori>  #content
<sleepy_cat> Hi any idea of the room for 4 GT
<DarkKnight> _2; hey i tried like this fsck dev/sda1  but it seems this doesn't work out
<joejc> so im guesing no one knows or its not possible
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: ok, i'm trying that
<_2> DarkKnight leading / missing in your post above
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: ok, roger
<_2> DarkKnight sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<eddy> whats going on everybody
<DarkKnight> _2; can you say whats missing
<eddy> wow lots of users here
<DarkKnight> _2; okk
<DarkKnight> _2; http://paste.ubuntu.com/90610/
<_2> yeah i was wondering if fsck works with ntfs or not
 * _2 doesn't do windows
<stodan> i changed password with sudo passwd user, and now i have to type old password to unlock default key database, how can i reset it or change password for it? gui in preferences seems to be gone...
<qcjn> one now it says it's got 3 operation pending
<stodan> (in intrepid)
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: now it says it's got 3 operation pending
<_2> DarkKnight now too many /'s   remove the last one
<_2> DarkKnight sudo fsck /dev/sda1  # just like that
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: deleting, redimension and format
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: are you saying it's working? or is it waiting for the device to be unmounted?
<_2> !tab > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<mib_n9780p88> hi, i am try to connect my two pcs, they are both connected to the same net connection, one is using ubuntu, the other is using windows vista
<mib_n9780p88> is this possible?
<_2> !samba > mib_n9780p88
<ubottu> mib_n9780p88, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: does the operation take place if you click Apply?
<DarkKnight> _2; i checked out that tab thing.....ur name is so big
<kubuntwo> stodan: if you have root access you can change every user password w\o knowing the old password.
<DarkKnight> _2; ohh i checked the wrong thing..
<_2> DarkKnight not for here,  for your command line
<_2> yeah
<DarkKnight> _2; okk
<stodan> kubuntwo, you missread, i did that...
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: yes but i've got an error, it stopped at 1/3
<kubuntwo> stodan: sorry. youre right
<mib_n9780p88> i am trying to connect my two pcs to share files between them, one is using ubuntu, the other is using Vista, can someone help me please?
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: oh... darn. so what's the error?
<_2> mib_n9780p88 why don't you read what ubottu said
<DarkKnight> _2; http://paste.ubuntu.com/90611/
<stodan> ok i found that, what i was looking was in seahorse in preferences
<_2> DarkKnight ok you need to install a package for that    unfortunately i don't know which one.    open your package manager and search for ntfs
<_2> unless someone in here knows by heart
<DarkKnight> _2;kk
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: the error is in redimenssinning
<mib_n9780p88> _2 he didnt help
<mib_n9780p88> _2  do you know?
<Jangari> I've switched to using alpine for email and I'm configuring it as my 'preferred' email application with the command '/usr/bin/alpine "%s"', except if I click on a mailto: link on a webpage, it'll open up an alpine message window with "mailto:[emailaddres]" as the to: field. Is there a way to strip it out?
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: i don't know what to think
<_2> mib_n9780p88 yeah.  samba
<Kernel> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: but it,s not closed, it says to wait but it doesn't move,..stay's at 1/3
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: i don't know what to think
<mib_n9780p88> samba?
<_2> !samba > mib_n9780p88
<ubottu> mib_n9780p88, please see my private message
<holycow> oh, usb-creater for taking an iso and making a usb booteable stick.  nice.
<holycow> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: here's the report http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1291323
<onetinsoldier> the purgegnome in ubottu seems a little backwards there
<arunvkumar> anybdy know any video and audio chat soft other than kopete?
<_2> onetinsoldier why ?
<arunvkumar> ﻿anybdy know any video and audio chat soft other than kopete?
<holycow> ubotu is shared by #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<_2> onetinsoldier you can remove things that are running without it killing them    depending on the shell scripts in the package of course
<_2> onetinsoldier or was that not a typo "purgegnome" ?
<arunvkumar> ﻿anybdy know any video and audio chat soft other than kopete?
<arunvkumar> ﻿anybdy know any video and audio chat soft other than kopete?
<_2> !repete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete
<onetinsoldier> _2: perhaps i'm not seeing something right there? it seems to me that it tells you how to purge kde... not gnome
<mib_n9780p88> _2  there is samba, gsambad and kinfocenter, just the regular samba you recommend?
<Jangari> !alpine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpine
<Jangari> gah
<Jangari> !pine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine
<onetinsoldier> !purgegnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<_2> onetinsoldier correct, you are not seeing it right, and thus didn't spell it correctly.  "puregnome"
<LurkersA> !chocolate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chocolate
<LurkersA> Drat
<LurkersA> :(
<_2> onetinsoldier as in "purekde"
<onetinsoldier> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Flannel> Jangari: pine is non-free, we use mutt instead.  You'll want to look into registering it with the alternatives system.  Your original question didnt make sense, what's your problem?
<onetinsoldier> ok.. thats how you 'purge gnome'?
<Jangari> i use alpine, but i find that people still refer to it as pine
<_2> pure != purge     purekde will purge gnome
<_2> onetinsoldier   ^
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: here,s what it says in the terminal , since i've opened gparted from the terminal http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1291326
<Jangari> my problem is that the to: field gets filled with the address including the 'mailto:' protocol... actually, i haven't tested whether that's even a problem. hold on a sec
<onetinsoldier> _2: ok... it just struckme as strange that purgegnome tells you how to remove KDE right off the bat
<_2> onetinsoldier incorrevt
<_2> onetinsoldier incorrect
<trifecta> what
<trifecta> hello
<arunvkumar> ﻿anybdy know any video and audio chat soft other than kopete?
<_2> onetinsoldier the word is not "purge" it is "pure"  puregnome
<Flannel> !repeat | arunvkumar
<ubottu> arunvkumar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LurkersA> arunvkumar: amsn
<LurkersA> Flannel: To be fair, he did wait ~5mins
<arunvkumar> LurkersA:  not for msn its yahoo
<akahige1> ever since updating my hardy system to intrepid, my video performance has been completely borked.  is there a way to revert to the hardy version of xorg?  would that even work?
<Jangari> hmm, the mailto: doesn't block the message, but it screws the header slightly
<_2> onetinsoldier thus it follows that if one want's a "puregnome" system they would have to purge kde and any other desktop besides gnome
<LurkersA> arunvkumar: Ah, wasn't specified
<Flannel> Jangari: that sounds like a misconfiguration in the browser itself, actually.
<holycow> akahige1: well you can compile from scratch and install but its a good bit of work
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: it's a little hard for me to read some of that since it's not in my native tongue, but perhaps there's something wrong with your usb stick?
<holycow> akahige1: it would be easier to just reinstall
<holycow> what video card are you using?
<onetinsoldier> _2: ok, i'm looking.. hang on
<arunvkumar> LurkersA: sory
<arunvkumar> is thr any soft
<arunvkumar> ??
<LurkersA> arunvkumar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients Take a look there for one that suits your needs
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: coult it be that there is something with read and write right's ?
<onetinsoldier> _2: ok.. i see. sure enough, i read it wrong!
<_2> onetinsoldier also if one wants a "purekde" system they would have to purge gnome from their system
<_2> onetinsoldier :)
<arunvkumar> LurkersA:  ok thnk u
 * onetinsoldier puts on his glasses ఠచఠ
<Jangari> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Jangari> pfft
<Jangari> i can't believe no one tried that
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: could be...
<_2> Jangari they did
<Jangari> oh, okay
<akahige1> holycow: reinstall hardy?
<onetinsoldier> _2: qcjn is trying to repartition his usb stick. would you care to take a quick look?
<chalcedony> _2 do you like vim better or do you have other things you like better?
<_2> pastebin ?
<_2> chalcedony i generally use mc for editing
<_2> chalcedony i'm not a vim fan   nor do i care for emacs
<chalcedony> _2: what's that?
<_2> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<qcjn> _2:http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1291326
<chalcedony> i knew about the file manager, i'm a command line fain
<chalcedony> fan
<_2> chalcedony example:  mc -e ~/.bash_history
<bullgard4> Nautilus shows for every listed file a 'Type'. What file lists all possible 'Types' that Nautilus can show?
<onetinsoldier> _2: qcjn gets an error that has me wondering if the usb stick has gone bad. here is the pastebin. http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1291326
<_2> onetinsoldier & qcjn looking.
<qcjn> http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1291323
<ikonia> bullgard4: check the gnome docs
<onetinsoldier> _2: not in our native tongue tho, well, at least not in mine. :-)
<_2> qcjn can you run the command again but prepend lc_all please.      LC_ALL=C <command here>
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's basiclly just the type of file it is, eg: normally based of the extension of the file
<moza> hello, i'm looking for a chan about computer screws, does anybody have an idea where i could find something like that?
<ikonia> moza: not here thanks
<onetinsoldier> _2: sorry.. have a look at this one... http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1291323
<chalcedony> moza: maybe #hardware
<_2> onetinsoldier yeah i'm trying to get him to translate it for us
<bullgard4> ikonia: What do you mean by "the" gnome docs? I do not know a collection that is comprehensive.
<ikonia> bullgard4: docs.gnome.org
<onetinsoldier> _2: roger that
<moza> ikonia, chalcedony  : thank you, have a good day :)
<qcjn> tranlation coming
<co_alone> htd
<chalcedony> moza: yw :)
<chalcedony> hope it helps
<ikonia> bullgard4: sorry that url has changed it's http://library.gnome.org/
<DefamedPrawn> hey I just tried to put my ubuntu 8.10 PC on suspend, and now it won't come out again. Is there some combination of keys I'm supposed to use, or should I force restart?
<chalcedony> if i opened a .rar and had the terminal crash.. how can i find out what files were in it ? it's in my home directory with literally EVERYTHING else.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<Felix123> 1248
<Robin_> o__O
<Felix123> Hello all
<Robin_> lol?
<Robin_> raus rein raus rein xDDD
<ikonia> Robin_: can we help ?
<Draceee> Im trying to install a package via package manager but it says another is running
<ikonia> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Draceee> Its not..
<Robin_> no jo cant :p
<Draceee> Help o.O?
<Felix123> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Flannel> Draceee: Alright, what error does it give you?
<ikonia> Robin_: then please don't make random comments unless you ned help
<Robin_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Robin_> aha :D
<Felix123> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Felix123> cool#+
<Draceee> "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time"
<qcjn> cannot open /dev/scd1 disk label not recognize....the file system wasn't intended for compatible size for window..the cluster size is 2 k (2 k expected) ...the number of cluster is 63921 (63858 expected) the fat size is 250
<qcjn> thats the translation
<_2> onetinsoldier anytime you need output from commands translated you can have them prepend    LC_ALL=C command here   or export LC_ALL=C  in one root terminal for work on things like that.   then all the output will be in C "ascii" output.
<Draceee> "Please close the other application e.g 'Update Manager', 'aptitude', "or Synpatic' first
<Felix123> !stats
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats
<Draceee> I dont have anything else open
<Draceee> Or that im aware of
<Robin_> !stats
<ikonia> Flannel: please play with the bot in private message
<Flannel> Draceee: Did you just boot this computer?
<onetinsoldier> _2: very interesting.. i will have to take a look and see what that looks like
<Draceee> Yes
<Draceee> I just booted it up and thats the first thing i did
<Flannel> Draceee: It may be that update-manager is doing it's thing (checking for updates).  Try waiting a few minutes then try again
<Draceee> hmm
<Draceee> If i open up synpatic it says "dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'dpkg - -configure -a"
<Draceee> if going to try that
<Draceee> Im*
<_2> qcjn did you type that in ?     or is that a paste ?     cause    /dev/scd1 would be an scsi cdrom or dvd
<Felix123> Ist that a chat
<qcjn> now when i right click on it, it says thats a paste
<terryx> my ubuntu keeps logging out, what i do?
<qcjn> thats a paste
<Felix123> Here is but join...join...
<qcjn> so i tried with the cd :)
<Draceee> It gave me an error...
<Robin_> @ Felix123 Please leard to speak richtig english :p
<qcjn> if that so, it can't be
<_2> qcjn ok. then i would suggest removing the disk from the second dvd drive and retrying
<Robin_> *lear
<onetinsoldier> Draceee: so what's the error message?
<Robin_> *learn
<terryx> help me guys
<qcjn> _2: ok
<terryx> my computer keeps logging out
<bakarat_> does anyone know a good visual tail tool?
<Draceee> "parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0029' near Line1
<bakarat_> (that allows for actions such as highlighting)
<ikonia> bakarat_: tail -f ?
<Draceee> : NewLine in field name #padding
<ikonia> bakarat_: what's the problem with that
<terryx>  
<terryx>  
<FloodBot2> terryx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Draceee: Alright, try doing this: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<ikonia> terryx: ask a question then wait for a response
<onetinsoldier> Draceee: that's a very bad error to get.
<clou> hi
<bakarat_> ikonia, well i'd like to have some more advanced options like highlighting without having to resort to complicated perl stuff ;)
<ikonia> terryx: constantly asking or making noise won't get you very far
<Draceee> Alright
<ikonia> bakarat_: I see what your asking, and I'm thinking
<clou> do you think ubuntu will run faster installed in virtualbox on windows xp host
<Draceee> It gives me the dpkg was interrupted error
<clou> or as a live cd ?
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: dpkg on his system is hosed right now.
<ikonia> clou: lunakrist depends on what your doing,
<ikonia> clou: try them both, see what fits for you
<terryx> ok ikonia, but i have installed ubuntu 2-4 time on my computer, but don;t know why its still logging out...
<clou> i want to have to have a first look at ubuntu and test applications
<ikonia> clou: then a livecd is a better experience
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: It's not the end of the world actually.
<chilli0> hello all, what is the main diffrence between a 9 cell Li-Ion Battery and a 6  cell Li-Ion Battery
<Draceee> Ehh Im guessing I can fix it fastest with recovery mode....
<Flannel> chilli0: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Felix123 has quit (Ping timeout)
<chilli0> ok then
<Flannel> Draceee: No, you don't need to get into recovery mode, regular mode is just fine.
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: no.. but he won't be able to do anything at all with apt or dpkg until that's fixed
<qcjn> ok, i've chose /dev/sdc (1.88 Go)
<Felix123> freenode
<onetinsoldier> Draceee: i have an idea
<savira> hi
<Flannel> Draceee: Please pastebin the output of this command: ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/updates/
<qcjn> there's only one partition it's /dev/sdc4
<terryx> I have installed ubuntu 2-4 times on my computer but don't know still logging out, i have also removed my agp graphic card 256 mb nvida but still no use...plz help me..
<clou> ikonia: the livecd should run faster?
<Draceee> its a bunch of one liners
<Draceee> How do I pastebin...
<ikonia> clou: no the livecd should be a better experience to use/try ubuntu
<_2> ** (epiphany:4884): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<AnythingJe> Hi guys... Since pulseaudio doesn't work at all with the new version of wine, I end up doing a "killall pulseaudio" every time I boot... what would be a better way of keeping it from starting?
<war10ck> left chat
<rebel_kid> dracee, www.pastebin.com its pretty self-explainatory
<Flannel> !paste | Draceee
<ubottu> Draceee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<clou> ikonia: for the moment i need the fastest possibility
<onetinsoldier> mine is empty when i do..  ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/updates/
<ikonia> clou: then try both
<qcjn> _2: now should i delete it ?
<Draceee> Well I found this
<Draceee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m13ec392
<_2> Flannel or ikonia have a clue for me on this error ?  ** (epiphany:4884): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<terryx> anyone know what to do??????????
<_2> qcjn yes   (unless you have data on it that you want to keep)   and make partitions as you like.
<co_LuTUw_BeUd> djcjd]d
<co_LuTUw_BeUd> d
<co_LuTUw_BeUd> d
<co_LuTUw_BeUd> d
<FloodBot2> co_LuTUw_BeUd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<co_LuTUw_BeUd> d
<Draceee> Hmm?
<AnythingJe> Anyone know how I can stop PulseAudio from starting?  When I uninstall it wants to remove the package "ubuntu-desktop"... is that a  bad thing?
<ikonia> AnythingJe: thats only a meta package
<Flannel> Draceee: Alright, do this: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* && sudo apt-get update
<qcjn> _2: yes, thanks, says everything was succesful
<_2> qcjn welcome
<onetinsoldier> _2: did you figure out what was going on with qcjn's usb stick?
<AnythingJe> ikonia: So removing it won't do anything?
<Flannel> Draceee: if you're worried about removing those, you can do this first: cp /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* ~/dpkg/temp
<ikonia> AnythingJe: not really
<_2> onetinsoldier see above your post ^
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: thanks to you to
<samhassell> AnythingJe: rename /etc/rc2.d/S25pulseaudio to ~s25pulseaudio
<Draceee> How do I copy from here?
<samhassell> AnythingJe: that will stop it loading on boot
<_2> onetinsoldier in short trying to partition a dvd was the error
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: you're welcome, but i didn't so much other than introduce you to gparted
<onetinsoldier> _2: roger that
<Flannel> Draceee: Highlight and right click?  some clients just highlighting is enough.
<AnythingJe> thank you samhassell
<samhassell> nps
<Lou_> How to overcome this: Found fglrx primary device section
<Lou_>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<Plecebo> I have two nics/networks on my machine. eth0 is connected to internet and eth1 is connected to local network and serves up ip's etc to the locals. How do i make my box act as a gateway, so that all "internet" traffic passes through eth1 to eth0 and out to network?
<Plecebo> I cant find tutorials anyplace
<AnythingJe> I have to kill it every time I boot because it makes funky noises with the newest version of wine and all sound works great when I just kill it
<Flannel> !ics | Plecebo
<ubottu> Plecebo: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Draceee> Im not able to right click, but it seems highlighting is enough
<Draceee> cp /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* ~/dpkg/temp, now?
<Draceee> It says it is not a directionairy
<Flannel> Draceee: cp /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* ~/dpkg/temp && sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* && sudo apt-get update
<Plecebo> Flannel: is ICS really what I want though? i'm not sure.
<Draceee> cp /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* ~/dpkg/temp
<Flannel> Draceee: sorry, mkdir ~/dpkg/temp
<Flannel> Draceee: then that
<bikak0> is there a way to force curl with a parameter to NOT use proxy ?
<_2> Flannel needs to remember to   mkdir -p blah ;   on commands like that   :)))
<Draceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90637/
<terryx> still no answers
<Flannel> Draceee: right.  mkdir -p ~/dpkg/temp, like _2 mentioned
<terryx> please help me someone
<Draceee> Ok done without error
<Flannel> Draceee: Just the mkdir and the copy?
<Draceee>  mkdir -p ~/dpkg/temp returns nothing
<ikonia> terryx: I old you, ask a question and wait for a response, constantly making noise about it won't get you far
<_2> Draceee it shouldn't return anything,     no error means no error
<Draceee> Right
<terryx> ok plz hurry
<dangit> does anyone know a good visual tail tool that allows for stuff like highlighting?
<Flannel> Draceee: In Linux, nothing is a good thing.  Alright, now do cp /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* ~/dpkg/temp
<terryx> before my pc logout itself without error
<onetinsoldier> no news is good news eh? hehe
<Draceee> Done
<ValentineX> my ubuntu runs movies slow
<terryx> keeps logging out
<_2> onetinsoldier on most cli apps   yes.
<Flannel> Draceee: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* && sudo apt-get update
<Lou_> What is causing this?: Found fglrx primary device section
<Lou_>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<Draceee> Done
<Flannel> Draceee: Did you get any errors?
<ikonia> dangit: I have seen a tool for java (I'm looking for it now) I don't think it's just java, I've only seen it setup for a java debugger though
<Draceee> Nope
<Flannel> Draceee: alright, try opening Synaptic now
<dangit> ikonia, ok thanks :>
<ValentineX> How to fix this movie playback problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493901&page=2
<Draceee> Sweet, it worked
<Draceee> Thank you very much good sir
<Flannel> Draceee: That sometimes happens if you lose power/interrupt/etc stuff while its doing package management stuffs.  Also, now do this: rm -r ~/dpkg
<soreau> Lou_: Which video card model do you have?
<ikonia> ValentineX: slow movie playback is normally down to a.) a bad video codec support b.) your video card not setup correctly c.) your machine not powerful enough to play it back
<Draceee> Yea i believe thats what happened
<ValentineX> ikonia: but at windows it was all fine :(
<Draceee> Well thanks
<Draceee> Im off now
<ikonia> ValentineX: how does that effect anything ?
<ikonia> ValentineX: windows does not have the same codec support, your video card support is different, so only c.) is removed
<Lou_> soreau, radeon 1950, I think.
<ValentineX> ikonia: how to setup my card?
<soreau> Lou_: lspci|grep VGA
<ikonia> ValentineX: what video card do you have ?
<ValentineX> ikonia: intel 82865G integrated Graphics controllet
<ikonia> ValentineX: thats normally setup fine by X out of the box
<ValentineX> controller*
<ikonia> ValentineX: what codec is the file encoded with and what player are you using to play it with ?
<prodigel> hi all. anyone using elinks? (#elinks channel is idle) I'm trying to remap "open in new background tab" action to ctrl-enter and it doesn't work.
<Lou_> soreau, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 GT (rev 9a)
<_2> is the epiphany browser taboo or something ?     i have asked about this error message several times over the last two days and no one has acted like they even saw my question.    or am i invisable ?
<ValentineX> ikonia: every movie when i maximize the screen, or game, or slideshows
<_2> ** (epiphany:4884): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<ikonia> _2: if no-one knows the answer, they won't respond
<ikonia> ValentineX: Hmmm I wonder if your card is using hardware accelration
<Lou_> soreau, I completely removed fglrx files and reinstalled them, using synoptic.
<ValentineX> ikonia: what
<onetinsoldier> _2: have you checked launchpad for bug reports on epiphany?
<_2> ikonia normally i agree.   but i have addressed it in several ways,  not the least of is  "can anyone help me find out what message bus this error is talking about, could it be dbus by any chance"   which normally would have gotten some sort of a response
<ikonia> ValentineX: if you do a glxgears -info in aterminal look at the text it displays, do you see GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI Intel(R) in the text (scroll up)
<soreau> Lou_: The ati open drivers have preliminary support for your card. If you would like to try them, remove all fglrx packages, run /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh if it exists, then install xserver-xorg-video-ati and change "fglrx" to "ati" in xorg.conf
<_2> onetinsoldier no  but im using dapper, surely the bugs would have been addressed by now.
<onetinsoldier> _2: oh, i see, and i agree.
<ikonia> _2: new bugs are found every day
<pusycat81> salut
<_2> but the package hasn't been updated/patched in months
<Lou_> soreau, will that driver support 2 monitors at 1440x900 resolution?
<ikonia> _2: so ?
<ikonia> _2: new bugs are found every day
<_2> true
<ValentineX> ikonia: GL_RENDERER   = Software Rasterizer
<ikonia> ah ha !
<ikonia> ValentineX: it's using software aceleration, which is why it's slow
<ValentineX> :-S
<ValentineX> ikonia: so?
<ikonia> ValentineX: if you edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll down to a place where you see         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<ikonia> ValentineX: do you have anything under that line ?
<Draceee> I installed a package...where can I find it now?
<soreau> Lou_: What is the output of 'glxinfo -l|grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE'?
<ikonia> Draceee: what package
<Draceee> Skype
<ValentineX> ikonia: how to edit that file xorg.conf
<ikonia> dangit: it will be on your applications menu
<onetinsoldier> Draceee: dpkg -L <package_name> | less
<ikonia> ValentineX: open it with a text editor
<DefamedPrawn> hey I just tried to put my ubuntu 8.10 PC on suspend, and now it won't come out again. Is there some combination of keys I'm supposed to use, or should I force restart?
<_2> ikonia at any rate, it's more likely something NOT RUNNING on my system than a bug.    but i do start dbus-daemon -system  when i start a gui so it shouldnt be dbus    "key word may be shouldnt"
<ikonia> dangit: under internet
<Draceee> I installed the skype for windows version first
<Draceee> so how can i get rid of that?
<dangit> ikonia, what's it called?
<ikonia> dangit: what's what called ?
<ikonia> dangit: of the editor
<ikonia> dangit: can't find it, still looking
<Draceee> nvm im goo
<ikonia> dangit: it was a commercial app
<Draceee> dd
<Lou_> soreau, X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Lou_>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<Lou_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<Lou_>   Serial number of failed request:  10
<Lou_>   Current serial number in output stream:  10
<FloodBot2> Lou_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ValentineX> ikonia: command?
<soreau> uh oh
<soreau> Lou_: Well then, you can probably get more detailed information in #radeon for your card with the open driver
<onetinsoldier> Draceee: you want to get rid of the package you just installed? is that correct?
<ikonia> ValentineX: use whatever text editor you like to use
<ValentineX> FloodBot2: hi
<ValentineX> ikonia: i dont know any
<dangit> ikonia, ah k
<wer3> e
<ValentineX> ikonia: dont know linux
<ikonia> ValentineX: use the command sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> ValentineX: I strongly suggest you read the basic introduction documents on https://help.ubuntu,.com as it's very hard to help when you've not taken the time to even be aware of the basics
<Lou_> soreau, ok. Many thanks! I'll try in #radeon.
<Kartagis> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> Package dos2unix does not exist in intrepid
<hischild> !find dox
<ubottu> Found: doxygen, doxygen-doc, doxygen-gui, doxymacs, libdoxia-java (and 4 others)
<hischild> !find dos2
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dos2&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<terryx> i am still waiting........
<soreau> Lou_: It might take some time to get a response there, so be prepared to be patient
<ikonia> terryx: what part is not clear ?
<Kartagis> what package is dos2unix a pary of?
<Kartagis> part*
<Slart> Kartagis: sudo apt-get install sysutils
<ikonia> terryx: if you say "I'm still waiting" people who are new to the channel don't konw what your question is
<ValentineX> ikonia: Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Kartagis> Slart, thank you
<Slart> !info sysutils
<ubottu> Package sysutils does not exist in intrepid
<hischild> Kartagis, tofrodos ( slart )
<Slart> oops
<ikonia> terryx: ask your question, wait for a response, if you don't get a response repeate  the question after say 15 minutes so new people can see the question
<ikonia> ValentineX: under that line add the folloing
<Slart> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ValentineX> ikonia: in nano text editor how to scrol page up and down?
<hischild> Slart, type dos2unix in a console, nothing else . Then you'll see what it's part of.
<ikonia> ValentineX: Driver       "intel"
<Slart> yay
<Kartagis> tofrodos?
<terryx> ok i will do that now
<gmathews> Hello all - I installed Intrepid yesterday - but sometimes during the progress bar of shutdown it goes to a blank screen with a single dash on the top - any ideas?
<Kartagis> is that a package?
<hischild> Kartagis, yup
<Slart> hischild: I always forget that neat little feature =)
<_2> Kartagis or just use tr :)
<Kartagis> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ValentineX> ikonia: there is written driver "vesa"
<terryx> my problem is my ubuntu keeps logging out automatically....
<hischild> Slart, command-not-found :-)
<ikonia> ValentineX: change that to "intel"
<_2> terryx sounds like a security setting
<_2> terryx does it log out or does it crash ?
<lenin> hello all.......... I upgraded from Hardy latest version to  Ibex . and after an week .. the  integrated "shutdown+IM status indicator" button disappeared how to enable that?
<ValentineX> ikonia: changed how to save this nano editor?
<terryx> security setting, i have clean installed ubuntu 2-3 times and its just loggout...itsself
<terryx> not crash
<ikonia> ValentineX: no idea, it normally says at the bttom is it ctrl+x ?
<Slart> terryx: I'm guessing your X server crashes and restarts.. looks the same as a logout
<bioman> Hi !
<terryx> before i think problem with my agp card
<_2> terryx how can you tell the differance whether it logs out or crashes ?
<hischild> Which program can auto organize my music according to it's music tags? \
<ikonia> terryx: 3 things can cause that normally. 1.) not enough disk space 2.) not got write permissions to your home dir 3.) your video card not being configured correctly
<murkem> anybody know how to get realplayer installed on ubuntu?
<Lou_> soreau, thanks. I'll be patient. I appreciate your help very much.
<ValentineX> ikonia: ctrl+x is for exit
<ikonia> ValentineX: then what does it say for write
<Slart> hischild: you mean like a smart playlist?
<terryx> i have ejected my agp card, now i am using onboard intel
<Slart> hischild: or physically move the file around?
<ValentineX> ikonia: i did exit it asked me to save, i saved :) now next?
<terryx> i have free space 1.7gb
<ikonia> ValentineX: restart and you should be good
<_2> terryx you can tell the differance in a log out and a crash by reviewing the logs in /var/log/   the Xorg.* logs in particular
<terryx> enough i think...
<ValentineX> ikonia: wao no software etc installation like windows?
<ikonia> ValentineX pardon ?
<onetinsoldier> terryx: can you log in at the console terminal? after it logs you out try  Ctrl+Alt+F1. then check some log files. such as /var/log/messages and /var/log/auth, and as _2 says, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<terryx> no no its like when u logg of
<hischild> Slart, not exactly. Say i have a music file from AILD with title Seperation from the album An Ocean Between us. I want the player to physically rename the file to /home/hischild/Music/AILD/An Ocean Between us/01 - Seperation.mp3 (it's the first song of that album)
<lenin> hello all.......... I upgraded from Hardy latest version to  Ibex . and after an week .. the  integrated "shutdown+IM status indicator" button disappeared how to enable that?
<terryx> i have opened xorg.0.log
<terryx> now..???
<_2> terryx "<terryx> no no its like when u logg of"   you mean it gives the option to shutdown restart or logout ?
<ValentineX> ikonia: i remember windows there to fix problem or to install drivers u need to pass through installations always, in linux just word editing can fix the problem?
<zerodevice> i have most of the stuff setup for bluetooth pairing where i can send files to ubuntu. but it doesnt worked.
<onetinsoldier> terryx: press /   then search for   EE
<Slart> hischild: ah.. aren't there some tools for that? hang on
<bioman> Before I install Linux on my laptop I've tried ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD
<zerodevice> ubuntu keeps on say the host is down, something like it did not discovered any signals from my phone
<onetinsoldier> terryx: or i shold just say...  search for   EE
<Slart> !info entag | hischild
<ubottu> Package entag does not exist in intrepid
<cellofellow> lenin: right click panel, and add user switcher
<Slart> !info easytag | hischild
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1.1 (intrepid), package size 967 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<rohdef> is there a way to make Ubuntu support the stssync protocol (I think it's a sharepoint thing, but I'm not sure)?
<Slart> !info entagged | hischild
<ubottu> entagged (source: entagged): Java Audio File Tagger. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.35-1 (intrepid), package size 1327 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<terryx> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<terryx> its written like this
<hischild> Slart, i know there are, but i can't seem to find it. Anyway, /msg ubottu for the fishing :-)
<bioman> bioman: I wanted to get monitor's frequencies in xorg.conf but there's nothing in this file
<NET||abuse> arrg,, trying to clear a keyboard shortcut i set, it says hit space bar to clear the shortcut but it's not working, it trys to set space bar as the shortcut and then says the system would be unuseable.#
<onetinsoldier> terryx: ok... keep on searching further down in the file  for EE... keep on searching for that
<Slart> hischild: 2 hits with three tries.. I'm sniping, not fishing =)
<_2> terryx yeah that's the information line explaining what ee means in that log.
<lenin> "User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly @ cellofellow: this is the error I get :(
<_2> terryx keep searching
<terryx> so what does its mean
<hischild> Slart, ok ok, so it's not fishing, but you get my point.
<ikonia> ValentineX windows and linux are nothing a like, best to not compare them
<Slart> hischild: indeed
<_2> (EE) error,
<onetinsoldier> terryx: a hit on a line tha contains EE is a line that contains an error
<terryx> no more
<KST_> hi
<terryx> i did match case to find EE
<terryx> capital
<terryx> thats fine?
<onetinsoldier> terryx: hhmmm, perhaps take a look at /var/log/auth
<cellofellow> lenin: weird
<NET||abuse> So how can i clear my keyboard shortcuts
<cellofellow> lenin: try again I guess
<Plecebo> if I am running my ubuntu box as a gateway and i ping my hostname for my gateway from an "internal" client should I see the internal gateway IP or the external gateway IP?
<terryx> ok opened then??
<onetinsoldier> terryx: yes.. you were supposed to search on capital E's
<lenin>  cellofellow: I have tried it many times.. it happened after an update
<terryx> suth.log opened
<onetinsoldier> terryx: i don't know.. anything unusual in there?
<terryx> i mean auth.log
<terryx> what u mean
<roy_hobbs> Anyone know of a trick to reset a computer back to a fresh Ubuntu install state?
<bioman> how can I get HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf ?
<KST_> hi
<REER> HI
<REER> ÇãÇãÇã
<_2> terryx should have open session for ...   and close session for ...     if you have many open but few close  then you may have crash rather than logout
<onetinsoldier> terryx: i don't know exactly what you;d be looking for in there. just thought you might see your user being continually denied access or something to that effect
<Serraphyn> Is it possible to share desktop and displays between 2 computers? like for duel monitor having one mouse and keyboard(without KVM or virtual desktop?)
<terryx> i don't know..i thing the problem with utorrent
<nagchampa> when i hit eject on my cd drive, it says unable to mount media
<nagchampa> of course it can't, i've not put any in yet
<_2> Serraphyn yes  and there is an infonode
<_2> !desktopsharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopsharing
<_2> pfft i forgot the name
<terryx> i wodnload & installed wine and then using utorrent its logout 2 times but while i am talking to u guys...i have closed my utorrent its does not happen
<lolita> e
<terryx> what u think about that?
<bioman> please
<lolita> he
<lolita> poy
<ikonia> terryx: I think you have wasted peoples time by not telling the facts
<commander_> hi guys
<ikonia> terryx: you said you logged in and it logged you out
<terryx> what??
<ikonia> terryx: now it turns out you've logging in, running torrent software and after a period of time it's logging you out
<terryx> no
<terryx> i was working on my computer(in ubuntu)
 * _2 still thinks most likely something on terryx's system is crashing
<terryx> and keeps utorrent on(on download) then its logout
<ikonia> terryx: thats not what you said at the start
<ikonia> terryx: you said it logs you in then back out
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<KST_> What is better in beetwin windows and ubuntu?
<terryx> yes
<terryx> thats what i am saying right now
<ikonia> terryx: thats different than logging in, working, using torrent software, using wine then it crashes and dumps you back out
<onetinsoldier> terryx: but only when you run utorrent?
<holycow> KST_: depends entirely on your definition of 'better'
<_2> KST_ most everything
<silv3r_m00n> i just logged in using xfce  .... is there any kind of configuration area for xfce ?
<ikonia> terryx: so I think you have wasted peoples time
<holycow> try and decide for your self
<bioman> Who knows how to get monitor modelines ?
<holycow> you no longer need to set modelines
<ikonia> bioman: its documented in the xorg documents
<ikonia> bioman: x.org
<holycow> xorg has totally changed
<terryx> no no i mean my ubuntu start i work, watch movie but not for more time its logout
<terryx> whats that mean
<tiyowan> Good afternoon, folks.
<onetinsoldier> terryx: you have made it sound like.. you log in, and you are logged right back out, like almost immediately
<terryx> no no
<_2> holycow i think he's getting a "no screens found"  or something like
<ikonia> terryx: I suggest next time you try to ask for help you explain the problem properly as I won't be wasting any more time on this
<bioman> I need to know HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<terryx> i have never said that
<holycow> _2: good point
<terryx> now see right now i am in ubuntu...if i open utorrent i been logout automaticaslly
<bioman> running ubuntu livecd there's nothing in xorg.conf
<terryx> may be its because of utorrent or something else
<terryx> thats why i am asking u for helping me
<tiyowan> terryx: Are you using Wine to run utorrent?
<terryx> yes
<ardchoille> maybe utorrent is craching xorg?
<bioman> tiyowan: use deluge
<jercos> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of an odd problem with an old clie... udev doesn't seem to be hooking the serial device up to a device node...
<terryx> i have done that before 5-6 days no problem, then the problem occurs suddenly
<jercos> gpilot and pilot-xfer will happily connect to it via listening on "usb:", but I'm going for a PPP link
<tiyowan> bioman: Not me. -> terryx
<bioman> tiyowan: Oops
<jercos> udev spins off 7 or so device nodes not suitable for communication, /dev/usbdev* stuff...
<terryx> is there any problem with wine
<ardchoille> terryx: why are you using wine to run utorrent when there are many native Linux torrent clients?
<tiyowan> terryx: Um, is there any particular reason why can't use a native torrent client for linux?
<jercos> ideas?
<lenin> can anybody tell me how do I turn back on the  'automatic update notification icon' ??  it got disabled after an update failed due to bad internet connection... no broken packages is reported there after
<terryx> no reason i am just new to ubuntu or linux
<terryx> i don;t know anything much
<terryx> right now i am using transmission
<terryx> u suggest something else
<_2> terryx maybe it's a conspiracy, maybe they are hacking into your box via utorrent      <.<     >.>     o.O
<terryx> tell me good one
<terryx> ohhhhkkkk
<terryx> is it possible?
<onetinsoldier> anyting is possible
<tiyowan> terryx: There's lots of them. bittornado, deluge, ktorrent, rtorrent, etc.
<terryx> so first i remove wine from my system?
<theatrus> terryx, don't need to
<terryx> which is good n with features?
<terryx> ok
<theatrus> terryx, I like both transmission and ktorrent
<terryx> ktorrent is good
<hischild> i also like deluge.
<soreau> ! u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tiyowan> terryx: Personally, transmission does the job for me.
<terryx> i have running this but not good speed
<terryx> its always goes idle itself
<_2> soreau u hit the nail on the head when u said that, u did
<enigma> hi, I have problem. I have DELL desktop PC, and I just install ubuntu 8.10 without connecting to internet
<enigma> now <I\m connected
<enigma> and my question is
<_2> !repos > enigma
<enigma> how to install graphics drivers?
<ubottu> enigma, please see my private message
<soreau> _2: Tell ubottu, I didn't say much of anything ;)
<terryx> so i can reinsert my agp card or not?
<rozinblue> ..
<tiyowan> enigma: System -> Admin. -> H/W Drivers.
<Paingel> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jercos> :( so you guys are more for windows->ubuntu migration support than for serious technical questions?
<enigma> tiyowan: but this list is empty
<hischild> !ati | enigma
<ubottu> enigma: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> ok maybe epiphany needs gconf server to be running  ???
<sdousley|work> Hi All, fairly new to Ubuntu, just setting up a server, which only has SSH access, how can I setup the firewall to allow UDP connections for SNMP (port 161)
<theatrus> jercos, not really no
<tiyowan> jercos: We're all volunteers. Everyone contributes what they know to solve the problem.
<_2> so how does one start gconf server ?
<jercos> theatrus: oh. okay. so if I get no responses, basically I should look elsewhere?
<terryx> tell me
<theatrus> jercos, however, I don't have any particular tidbits to help you there - is the device supposed to map a serial emulation port?
<hischild> jercos, you can just ask again a bit later. I've had questions that the hardest of IT techs didn't know at first, took 12 hours to find it out eventually with a dozen people.
<bioman> if I install from a livecd will I have a "real" xorg.conf ?
<tiyowan> jercos: What's the problem, by the way? I missed it.
<hischild> bioman, define real. It'll work, yes.
<terryx> tell me can i re-insert my agp card?
<jercos> theatrus: the USB hotsync protocol revolves around essentially using a virtual USB->serial converted
<jercos> converter*
<_2> bioman that is not installation methood specific   it is version specific        short answer probably not
<gavi> i have a question related to gpilot.. is #ubuntu a goodplace to ask?
<bioman> hischild: I mean a normal xorg.conf, not the one you have when you use the livecd
<terryx> ikonia: tell me can i re-insert my agp card?
<theatrus> jercos, true, true
<jercos> my problem is that I want to connect my clie over a USB line to my Ubuntu PC via a PPP link. I think I can handle PPP itself, but when I try to connect/hotsync from the palm no new device nodes that are of any use to me are created
<lenin> how do I listen to songs in esnips?
<_2> bioman that is not installation methood specific   it is version specific        short answer probably not
<enigma> tiyowan: I have Intel integraded VGA
<lenin> in IBEX ?
<enigma> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<theatrus> I wonder how gpilot handles it then... it might be using libusb
<enigma> and I don't know where I could find drivers
<theatrus> so that might mean there is no internal kernel driver
<theatrus> well, he didn't wait around for answers :)
<tiyowan> jercos: Yikes. I've got no experience with that.
<jercos> tiyowan: me neither, that's why I'm here :P
<_2> bioman the latest version of xorg doesn't really use xorg.conf by default       it can use one if you want to write it,  but defaults to a 'one size fits none' approach
<jin> whenever I am writing files to disk constantly, firefox becomes very slow :(
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone tell me how to determine the graphics driver currently in use, on ubuntu 8.10
<enigma> theatrus< so what in this case?
<ziroday> sexcopter: you can see in your xorg log
<_2> sexcopter  grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sexcopter> ziroday, _2: thanks
<KST_> <b>d</b>
<gavi> folks, i can sync in ubuntu with my treo 650, but im having trouble installing a language... has anyone done this? or have a bit of expirence with this in order to assist me?
<theatrus> enigma, for that chip, you're all drivered up
<parashute> can someone help me with ndiswrapper
<gavi> Parashute i can try
<jercos> parashute: I suspect so... Ask away, and we'll try to answer your questions...
<gavi> did u install ndiswrapper, and or the gui
<parashute> gavi: im trying to get ath0 interface to be created im using ndiswrapper
<gavi> parashute, do u have the driver of your wifi card?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: welcome back  :-)
<parashute> gavi: ndiswrapper is the driver , no ?
<soreau> Lou_: First, check that you have direct rendering working. Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<gavi> parashute, no
<KST_> ,
<gavi> you need to download the windows driver for your wifi card
<gavi> and the inf files are what is needed
<ziroday> KST_: do you have a problem we can help you with?
<parashute> gavi: obviously - i've loaded that
<parashute> gavi: theres no kernel driver though
<parashute> gavi: its AR5007EG/AR242x
<gavi> just a sec
<_2> anyone know a command to start gconf-server ?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Heh. Thx. I'm afftected by the Mediterranean underseas cable problem.
<ziroday> _2: its um err, gnome-settings?
<tiyowan> jercos: Not much help here, but have you checked out http://www.raoult.com/palm/?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: oh. i wasn't aware of the problem. but now you got me thinking about googling it
<_2> ziroday hmmm i'll give it a shot
<enigma> theatrus, what you mean (all drivered up)
<ziroday> _2: correction: try gnome-settings-daemon
<enigma> my anglish is not very good
<KST_> what is anglish?
<jercos> tiyowan: indeed I have :) it was one of my first stops... unfortunately, this clie has no serial number, and I have no clue as to how I would emulate that procedure without a serial number for my device...
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: You're lucky. I'm getting the worse of it. No limewire/torrents, intermittent disconnects, etc.
<theatrus> enigma, you don't have to install anything special to get intel integrated cards to work in Ubuntu last I checked
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: sorry to hear that :-(
<ziroday> KST_: do you have a problem we can help you with?
<KST_> no thanks
<gavi> parashute, when u cllick on the black computers near the time, do u see wireless networks
<tiyowan> jercos: So...if you could get the serial number for your device, that'd at least enable you to try that procedure?
<enigma> theatrus but the higest resoultion is available is 640...
<ziroday> KST_: you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<alex_21> Hi, I know this is weird, but does anyone know where to get wallpaper that is the texture of fruits?
<enigma> 640*480
<enigma> and it's quite non comfortable
<jercos> tiyowan: you misunderstand. the device does not send an iSerial with the USB connect message. it does not *have* a serial number.
<enigma> to work
<dapper-daniel> hej! does aireplay work with ipw2200 and ubuntu kernel 2.6.27? or do I need any patches for the driver?
<parashute> gavi: im using CLI
<_2> ziroday ok, thanks, and it wasn't gconf-server       ;/
<gavi> Paraselene_, sounds like ur ahead of me
<gavi> i installed a wifi with ubuntu on a dlink card
<ziroday> _2: so gnome-settings-daemon worked?
<rebel_kid> alex_21, please read the topic for this channel. it may be better to ask in a social channel like #defocus or ##socialites
<gavi> sorry
<enigma> so, what I should do to ubuntu look again to drivers?
<alex_21> Hi, I know this is weird, but does anyone know where to get wallpaper that is the texture of fruits? Like a wallpaper with a Kiwi texture?
<alex_21> Please
<onetinsoldier> alex_21: or perhaps even some channel like #gimp
<jercos> tiyowan: as such, I cannot create a udev rule to *create* a device to use with pppd
<_2> ziroday it ran,  but  epiphany still says ** (epiphany:4891): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<tiyowan> jercos: Ah. My bad.
<rastar> morning
<soreau> alex_21: Search on gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<alex_21> I am using it for developement of Ubuntu applications
<soreau> alex_21: Or just google it :)
<ziroday> _2: that sounds like a dbus compared to gconf issue, You running LXDE, Openbox or something similar?
<tiyowan> enigma: Go to System -> Admin. -> H/W Drivers. If it doesn't auto-install drives and everything is fine, then you don't need anymore drivers.
<tiyowan> er, drivers.
<ziroday> alex_21: you might even have some luck asking in #ubuntu-artwork
<_2> i sussposes i could blank all my logs and then try it
<_2> ziroday blackbox  yeah
<_2> ziroday but dbus and hald are running
<alex_21> Well, my problem is that I can't see it, so are the gnome-look pictures labeled nicely
<alex_21> ?
<enigma> tiyowan
<enigma> list is empty
<ziroday> _2: ah, I would check the permissions on .dbus or something similar in your homedir and make sure they are extremely permissable
<enigma> list of drivers
<tiyowan> enigma: That is normal behavior.
<enigma> so how to set higher resolution
<alex_21> Ok, thanks
<alex_21> Thanks for your help
<alex_21> Good night. Bani bash
 * _2 own's his home ....
<KST_> hi
<alex_21> I will go and try some of the suggestions
<SMILE> hi
<tiyowan> enigma: System -> Pref. -> Screen Resolution
<enigma> but I have only 640*480
<tiyowan> enigma: What graphics card do you have?
<enigma> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<tiyowan> enigma: And you're v8.10 right?
<_Nike_> hello, whem me use the vim command if file don't exiss the file is created ?
<enigma> yes
<enigma> 8.10
<_Nike_> when*
<theatrus> _Nike_, yes if you save it
<theatrus> _Nike_, are you familiar with vim?
<_Nike_> hum
<_Nike_> ok
<tiyowan> enigma: Hang on, I think read something about this in the 8.10 release notes.
<_Nike_> no
<_Nike_> vim a.a <
<_Nike_> yes ?
<FloodBot2> _Nike_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theatrus> _Nike_, I'd recommend using a graphical editor then, like gedit or kate
<_Nike_> hum
<KST_> hi
<SMILE> hello
<bigproof> sym
<_Nike_> thearus gedit is insalled on ubuntu because I necessity his to install my net
<KST_> nice to meet you
<theatrus> gedit comes by default for the gnome desktop yes
<SMILE> any asian here?
<hotcat> #gcc
<theatrus> its called "Text Editor" in the menus iirc
<KST_> I am asian
<dangit> howcome a vm does show how much memory it is using in the "processes" tab, but in "resources" is left out of the memory indicator?
<SMILE> haha except you oppa
<_2> ziroday same differance   ** (epiphany:5012): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<tiyowan> enigma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56676
<_2> ziroday that's all i get out of epiphany  either from the cli or from the menu
<Kartagis> i look at the output of mount, /media/KINGSTON says rw but I get read-only file system when I try to delete things. why?
<_2> Kartagis user permission or a readonly driver ?
<_2> Kartagis pastebin the output of>  mount ;id ;lsb_release -r
<nagchampa> when i'm in the gnome file browser, i can't use the eject button next to the drive to eject if there's no cd in, but i can use the eject command fine
<Kartagis> _2, they are owned by group root, I try sudo rm * too
<tood> hay ppl can u help me out plz
<hischild> tood, only if you ask the question, can we help.
<onetinsoldier> tood: not if we don't know what the problem is
<tood> i have a question
<onetinsoldier> we need to know what the question is!
<theatrus> ask it tood
<tood> well i m just ubuntu begginer
<onetinsoldier> ok
<_2> but thats not a question
<tood> and i dont know how i can regognize my partitions in ubuntu any answers
<onetinsoldier> lol
<_2> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<theatrus> reorganize?
<tiyowan> tood: Have you looked in Places? Do they up?
<nagchampa> is there a way to use the eject button next to an optical drive to eject it if it's empty?
<tood> well when i let ubuntu do every thing while i m setup it it made only one partation called filesystem nothing else
<tiyowan> Oh dear.
<Kartagis> _2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/90668/
<_2> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jim_p> can i set network manager to manage wireless connections ONLY? if so, please tell me how. its my last effort to become friends again with network manager
<_2> Kartagis looking
<tood> well i only have one partation and i hve to but all my data on it its filesystem nothing else
<theatrus> tood, and what do you want to do with it?
<KST_> hi
<jmk> hi
<jim_p> tood, that is the main partition in every linux os. other partitions and drives are just mounted in there
<KST_> Welcome to #ubuntu
<tood> i want to make 3 partations not only one partation
<jmk> what are you doing here?
<_2> Kartagis hmmm sorry i'm not familear with  "cifs"   maybe i shouldn't have jumped in...
<KST_> I was waiting for you
<theatrus> tood, for any particular reason?
<_2> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<jmk> oh really
<underdog5004_> is there any way I can make a tar and export it to a remote box without saving it first onto the localhost?
<_2> Kartagis porbably "from what i gather" the share is shared as readonly  ???
<Kartagis> _2, I don't have a problem with cifs, I have problem with /media/KINGSTON which is vfat
<tood> well no but do i have to work like this i mean is this how linux work with only  one partation when i had windows i had 3 partations
 * _2 looks again.
<scapor> Does someone here have an idea how to automate printing a lot of PDF files at once ? I have a directory with a lot of PDF files and they all have to be printed ...
<theatrus> tood, since you'll need to resize your partitions, you're going to have to launch from the live CD and use the partitioning tool provided
<jim_p> scapor, make a nautilus script
<tiyowan> tood: When you install Ubuntu, you have an option to make separate partitions and mount your /home dir on one them. That is, essentially, I think what're you trying to do.
<theatrus> tood, there isn't much reason to but you're welcome to if you'd like
<_2> Kartagis and sudo rm /media/KINGSTON/somethingerother    fails ?
<jim_p> scapor, i dont know how to print from command line though
<scapor> jim_p: I wouldn't know what command to use to print a PDF as I'm used to use evince for that
<tood> oh thx guys for ur help i get it now
<Kartagis> _2, yes
<_2> Kartagis   sudo touch /media/KINGSTON/boo
<jim_p> scapor, you gave me an idea! wait there
<scapor> jim_p: I'm now thinking of finding a tool to make of all pdf's 1 document .. seems like tsomething the pdfjam package could help me
<_2> tell me what that says Kartagis
<tiyowan> tood: And for making additional partitions, use gparted.
<Kartagis> _2, rm: cannot remove `P1040606-kucuk.jpg': Read-only file system
<tood> gparted
<tiyowan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kartagis> !gparted | tood
<ubottu> tood: please see above
<_2> tell me what that says Kartagis    sudo touch /media/KINGSTON/boo
<jim_p> scapor,  - pdfjoin concatenates multiple PDF documents
<scapor> damn installing PDFjam needs to dl half a gigabyte :|
<tood> ok thx guys
<Stavros> i installed postfix but now i want to remove it, what did ubuntu come with by default to send mail to local users?
<Kartagis> Read-only file system _2
<scapor> jim_p: yupà, that's what I found in thge pdfjam package
<jim_p> scapor, its its latex dependencies
<Kartagis> Stavros, ssmtp I think
<onetinsoldier> scapor: really..?  that does seem like a lot
<scapor> that's like downloading allmost a full CD-rom just for 1 tool
<Stavros> Kartagis: ah, thanks
 * onetinsoldier goes to look at depends for pdfjam
<scapor> oh no it's only 300 Mb I see now .. but still a lot
<jim_p> scapor, there is also pdfedit
<trifecta> HOW DOES I USE BERYL
<theatrus> trifecta, by turning off your capslock key
<_2> Kartagis sudo mount -o remount,rw,dmask=000,fmask=111 /media/KINGSTON && sudo touch /media/KINGSTON/boo
<jim_p> scapor, do you have openoffice 3? you can import all of them to a single doc and print them from there
<_2> Kartagis see what that says
<theatrus> trifecta, and then enabled desktop effects in the appearence preferences panel
<scapor> jim_p: nope, I'm on an old PC now running and old Ubuntu version as my main computer is about to be repaired
<onetinsoldier> scapor: i don't know how big pdfjam is itself, it depends on a few textex packages, textex is a pretty large package
<scapor> but I'm downloaiding pdfjam right now
<Kartagis> _2, that succeeded but sudo rm * gave me the error again
<scapor> this download limit I have is going to be reset soon anyway
<scapor> just takes some time it seems
<_2> Kartagis rm /media/KINGSTON/boo
<ButterflyOfFire> Hi
<trifecta> lol theatrus i was joking
<trifecta> sorry
<_2> Kartagis ?
<trifecta> xchat opened #ubuntu by default
<scapor> hi ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> I have a problem with NVIDIA GeForce 6100 on Ubuntu 64
<kirkt> hello all. what are my alternatives when it comes to putting  GUI as light weight as i can on ubuntu server? i know this is a bad practice but this is a virtual box i'm using to learn on.
<ButterflyOfFire> Ubuntu 8.10 of course
<Kartagis> _2, that succeeded
<_2> Kartagis ok, so the filesystem is not readonly.   so lets have a look at your command that is failing
<jim_p> scapor, i am out of ideas then
<Kartagis> sorry for delay
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: please state the problem, thoroughly
<ButterflyOfFire> ok oneleaf
<ButterflyOfFire> onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: preferably all on one singleline
<_2> Kartagis not a problem
<Bax> i want to change the name of say a bunch of files named 1 through 10 to 11 through 20.  What's the terminal command to do that?
<trifecta> whats the internet?
<ralf> guten tag die damen und herren :)
<trifecta> batch
<trifecta> file renaming
<Kartagis> _2, cd /media/KINGSTON; sudo rm *
<stefo85> hi, how can i insert images in my pidgin 2.5? Now the option "image" is disabled (sorry for my english)
<_2> Bax if the names are 1 through 10     for q in {1..18} ;do mv $q $(($q+10)) ;done
<ButterflyOfFire> I have a problem with Nvidia GeForce 6100 on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bits. I tried to install EnvyNG and choose the right driver but nithing works. I tried both 177 and 173 but none works. It seems as if it displays the X on the top of my screen but I cannot see anything. Now i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and work with low resolution 800x600 but the Nvidia Driver is not enabled.
<_2> Kartagis try full path insted     rm /media/KINGSTON/*
<_2> Kartagis also -R is recursive   if that's desired.
<sikun> i am trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive so far i have got the flash drive booting into the alternative install, but it still looks for the cd for the install files... can i set a boot option to tell it to look for the files on the flash drive?
<Kartagis> _2, in a sec, the USB disk is on another computer
<Kartagis> _2, -r is recursive afaik ;)
<_2> so is -R
<Kartagis> oh, okay
<_2> Bax wait
<_2> typo   i put 18 not 10   my bad   ^
<digifor> On Ubuntu 8.10. Have Lotus Domino 8.5 installed. Error "Unable to bind to port: Port=6400 errno=98 "Address already in use"
<digifor> How can I fix?
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: i can't help much, but start by pasting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file into a pastebin. then state your problem just like you did above(use the up arrow to recall your message), and include the url to the pastebin in your message
<digifor> I think problem related to MTA
<ButterflyOfFire> ok onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<Bax> _2: that a command error or just a copy error?  Your command just adds +10 to the numerical file name of each file, right?
<_2> Bax yes it add + 10 to the number of the name
<sikun> exit
<_2> Bax any time you see a command like that you can add an echo to see what it would do.  i.e.   for q in {1..10} ;do echo "mv $q $(($q+10))" ;done
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: also, in case you don't know, you can go here to try and change your resolution...  System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution
<ButterflyOfFire> @ onetinsoldier, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/f3a4e5ed5
<_2> and if you put my typo in you will see the error that would have resulted ...  a double move on the first 8 files...
<yao_ziyuan> what is ubuntu's default html editor?
<theatrus> the default text editor is gedit, though you're free to use what you like
<_2> yao_ziyuan vim
<theatrus> such as vim, emacs, nano, kate, etc etc
<ButterflyOfFire> yao_ziyuan, you can use Kompozer
<yao_ziyuan> i need a WYSIWYG html editor
<trifecta> gedit is awesome though
<_2> theatrus or "scream"
<aaaa> --;
<_Nike_> to install my internet I've put one file in etc/udev/rules.d but when me move the file to rules.d return "You don't have permission" why ?
<yao_ziyuan> ButterflyOfFire: kompozer is very buggy, e.g. crash on opening Recent Pages
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: ok, add that to your original message saying... and here is my pastebin
<LurkersA> or ed
<yao_ziyuan> ButterflyOfFire: currently i find seamonkey composer very good
<_Nike_> anyone know ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ok onetinsoldier
<KST_> hi
<LurkersA> _Nike_: try "sudo <command>"
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: i shold have said.. add that to your original message saying... and here is my xorg.conf file
<_Nike_> Lukersa how copy one file in desktop to /ec/... with commands?
<_Nike_> sorry I'm new
<_2> Bax one could move all number named files with something like    for q in * ;do mv $q $(($q+100)) ;done 2>/dev/null
<_Nike_> copy /desktop/a.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/a.rules ???
<ButterflyOfFire> It's done onetinsoldier
<Kartagis> _2, it worked this time
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: ok, interesting. that's an empty xorg.conf file. it doesn't seem to me that it should be empty of you ran... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * basileus gives ikonia a small yacht
 * five gives ikonia a hydraulic pump
<_Nike_> hello ?
<ButterflyOfFire> onetinsoldier, I'll install the 177 driver then I'll paste the new changes of my xorg.conf ;)
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: i have instructions on how to make a full xorg.conf file. but it's not using the dpkg-reconfigure command, and it requires several steps
<_2> Kartagis you're welcome
<_Nike_> anyone can help me ?
<Kartagis> thanks ;)
<_Nike_> =/
<joejc> i might be able to help you
<ButterflyOfFire> onetinsoldier, don't worry I'll try to build my own xorg.conf manually I'll see what's the result ;) thank you very much for your help ;)
<Kartagis> _Nike_, cp not copy
<_Nike_> kartagis how copy the file of desktop ?
<_2> alias copy="cp -i"
<_Nike_> cp /desktop/a.rules ?
<Computech> someone know what the difference is between vmware esxi and vmware server?
<KST_> hi jmk
<_Nike_> sudo cp -i /desktop/a.rules etc/a.rules ?????
<ikonia> Computech: contact vmware or read on their website
<jim_p> _Nike_, copy what file to what location?
<jmk^ircN> À½
<_Nike_> kim_p in desktop
<_Nike_> jim_p in desktop*
<_Nike_> sorry underline =S
<Computech> ikonia, i tryed to read it but i couldnt find out what the real differences where, i will ask in vmware chatbox again
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: ok, good luck
<jmk^ircN> hmm..
<jim_p> _Nike_, please be more specific. you want to copy the file named "a.rules" from the desktop to /etc ?
<Kartagis> _2, I get the same thing when I try to wget :S
<Bax> _2: I'm having trouble executing your command both literally and recursively.  The files in name are ####.jpg and I want to shift the digit by +10 for multiple files at once.
<jim_p> _Nike_, sudo cp Desktop/a.rules /etc/a.rules
<_Nike_> jim_p from desktop to /etc/udev/rules.d (to my internet work)
<_2> Bax see you just changed the entire ball game.   you said the names were 1 through 10   not 1.something ...
<hischild> jim_p, it's unclear what dir he is in. Perhaps use ~/Desktop can be better.
<jim_p> _Nike_, sudo cp Desktop/a.rules /etc/udev/rules.d
<_Nike_> jim_p the dir of ubuntu's desktop is "Desktop" ??
<jim_p> hischild, well he can open a terminal and start again
<_Nike_> sudo cp Desktop/a.rules /etc/udev/rules.d correct ? "Desktop" ?
<hischild> jim_p, true
<_2> Bax that's why i asked the first question   if the name is only a number
<jim_p> _Nike_, is your ubuntu in english? then Desktop is the name
<_Nike_> ok
<_Nike_> I'll try
<jim_p> ok
<_2> Bax new ball game.     Q=0 ;for q in * ;do mv $q $Q$q ;Q=$(($Q+1)) ;done
<_2> Bax that only prepends numbers not replaces them.
<_2> Kartagis sounds like path issue.   you can wget the files in question from your home dir ?
<Kartagis> _2, yes I can
<_2> Bax for a true replacement of numbers in multichar file names you'll have to get creative.   something like tr or sed
<Kartagis> _2, maybe I have to reboot
<xeroz> hello.
<_2> Kartagis lol  no.
<_2> Kartagis this is not M$ reboot is not the answer to all questions
<xeroz> I am having confusion on making my own custom Gnome Desktop theme, by editing the gtkrc-2.0 file
<_2> Kartagis what url are you geting ?
<xeroz> I got the Panel one right, but I don't know how I can change the drop down menu background and text color
<terryx> my system keeps crashing mostly when i watch movie...
<pao> Hi!
<Kartagis> _2, http://mtozses.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/netconf.ini
<KST_> hi
<xeroz> so my gnome panel is black, but my drop down menu is default white
<_2> Kartagis try this, cd /media/KINGSTON && touch boo && wget http://mtozses.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/netconf.ini
<Jordan_U> terryx, What graphics card / driver are you using?
<KST_> hi~
<pao> I've just got a eee pc... can anyone suggest an iso for it? I've found too many options (eee ubuntu, ubuntu mobile, ubuntu netbook remix)
<_2> Kartagis if it errors tell me.
<terryx> before i have nvdia then i remove my card then now i am using onboard intel 845
<KST_> hi
<Neurologic> !hi KST_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi KST_
<Neurologic> oop
<_2> Neurologic !welcome
<Kartagis> _2, it somehow succeeded
<Neurologic> THat works too
<hischild> !hi | KST_ ( _2 )
<ubottu> KST_ ( _2 ): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_2> Kartagis some how    hehhe  :)
<Kartagis> !hi
<Kartagis> !hi | KST_
<ubottu> KST_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> pao, If I recall correctly ubuntu moble is just for cell phones and Ubuntu netbook remix is a main menu which happens to be used by eee Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pao, So the only one that has and iso is eeeUbuntu :)
<dns53> pao i'm running eeeubuntu hardy on my 701, there are better kernels and scripts to modify the default install like get the extra function keys working
<xeroz> anyone know the script for the drop down menu?
<Neurologic> So, I'm having dramas...I can't figure out how to install something from a bin file...Can somone help me?
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, What are you trying to install?
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: you run a bin file
<_2> Neurologic bash filename.bin
<dns53> pao netbook remix is a different launcher and a modified set of gnome applets to look like the screenshot
<pao> dns53: is there a intrepid equivalent for eee ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> _2, Not executables are scripts, and not all scripts bash scripts, so that won't always work
<terryx> jordan_u: sorry crashed again...what i do now
<terryx> ?
<Draggin> Sounds like you guys are on exactly the topic I want to ask about...
<Neurologic> onetinsoldier, _2, those wont work, it says "command not found"
<dns53> pao i think so
<Jordan_U> terryx, Do you know what driver you are using?
<terryx> intel
<_2> Jordan_U first part true second part not applicable   matters not if a script is a bash script
<terryx> how do i check
<pao> dns53: Jordan_U: thanks :-)
<Draggin> I downloaded and unpacked an application which works fine if I double-click the .sh script in the folder, but if I add it to the menu, it simply doesn't execute - absolutely nothing happens... Any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: i never gave a command to try  ;-)
<Jordan_U> _2, Yes it does, if it's a perl or zsh script it will fail
<Jordan_U> _2, The #! line is not interpreted by bash
<Neurologic> onetinsoldier, you said you run it, so I tried ./<filename> and just <filename> neither work =P
<terryx> when i goto hardware drivers its written no drivers use in this system
<terryx> any idea?
<_2> Jordan_U and explain why   so it's not applicable.   the command would either run or tell him/us what needed to be done.
<Draggin> Jordan_U - was that last answer directed at me?
<Finnish> How do I output video (and sound) from my laptop via HDMI? It has ATI radeon HD3450
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: ok, roger that. you have made it executable, correct?   try   file <file_name>
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, What are you trying to install, you probably don't want to use the .bin file but a .deb or synaptic
<Jordan_U> Draggin, no
<Neurologic> Jordan_U, doesn't have a .deb or package...Believe me =P I've looked
<terryx> jordan_u, how do i know my driver's name?
<Draggin> Jordan_u - okay :) Cause I didn't understand that :D
<tauren___> doing a fresh 8.10 install with dual monitor (nvidia geforce 9500gt).  both monitors show desktop and mouse goes acroos all of it.  But i can't move windows all the way onto the 2nd monitor, it stops partway onto the screen.  ideas?
<_2> Neurologic did you try  bash filename.bin ?
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, Make sure that it is executable, chmod +x <filename> or right click and go to properties
<Draggin> So does anyone else in here ever have problems with executing scripts from the menu?
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: try   file <file_name>  ...what's the response? can you view the file with  less <file_name>  ?
<_2> Draggin script location "can" affect that
<Jordan_U> _2, No, he would get a cryptic error like "bash: use: command not found" if it were a perl script for instance
<AdvoWork> I know ubuntu hasnt got the best support for reading UFS formatted HD's but im sure I read it can, anyone know how I can read/write data to a HD in this format?
<Neurologic> _2, Yep. Jordan_U, It is. onetinsoldier, it's an executable, it says ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, stripped
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, Are you running 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Neurologic> Jordan_U, 32
<onetinsoldier> Neurologic: i don't know why  ./<file>  isn't working then
<Hi> ¸ð¶ó°í ¸»Á» Çغ¸¼¼¿ä~~
<terryx> how to install video drivers in ubuntu..can anybody tell me?
<kaushal> hi
<ortsvorsteher> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, What happens when you ./file.bin it? Does it give any error?
<_2> Neurologic set permission to executable and run it like any other executable   /path/to/file/filename
<kaushal> any one here has configured modem on Ubuntu Server 8.04
<Draggin> _2 - could you clarify? Where would the script possibly not work? And what can I do to make it work from the menu
<ortsvorsteher> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<_2> Draggin in someone elses home dir ?
<xeroz> anyone with experience making their own themes by editing the gtkrc-2.0 file?
<Draggin> _2 - okay, the file is inside a folder in my own home directory, and like I said, it works fine either from the command line or by double clicking it...
<_2> Draggin or in your home if you don't specify the full path in your /menu/launcher/
<Neurologic> Jordan_U, command not found? O_o bash: ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32: Permission denied neuro@synaptic:~/Documents/Games$ sudo ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32 sudo: ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32: command not found
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, ls -l RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<theatrus> Neurologic, chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<Kartagis> does sudo apt-get remove d4x* give me dependencies too?
<Neurologic> _2, Jordan_U ...oh wow. Ok, "Allow running file as an executable" wasn't checked =(
<Draggin> _2 - just looked it up - definitely has the full path to the script in the launcher
<Neurologic> I feel like a twat
<theatrus> Neurologic, yup :)
<_2> Draggin wait,  i think i see what you are doing.   i would suggest not putting scripts dirrectly into the menu   but rather putting them some place like ~/bin  and making launchers for them in your menu
<Jordan_U> Draggin, What exactly did you enter as the command to be run in the launcher?
<Neurologic> Jordan_U, _2, thanks for all your help, sorry about wasting your time, I just missed that.
<Jordan_U> Neurologic, np :)
<ceda_wrk> I have a thin client-computer, stripped down that I mounted in my old music tape case. It boots from USB and I've got a 2.5" IDE-drive in a "IDE-to-USB case". I've run "debootstrap hardy" on it, then added linux-image-386 and xubuntu-desktop.
<Draggin> Jordan_U - this is the exact entry in my launcher: /home/uriel/SFE-Standalone/savage.sh
<_2> Neurologic some times all we need is someone to put their fingure on what we already know  :)
<terryx> why my system keeps crashing?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ValentineXX> ikonia: hello u there?
<ceda_wrk> my issue is that while booting I get "Waiting for root" after 60 seconds, and after 70 seconds the usb-storage stuff prints [sdb] to the console
<ceda_wrk> really don't know what to do about that, anyone got a clue?
<_2> Draggin err umm i was typing while you were.    but if you are using a launcher to reach the script   and the script is executable   it "should" work...
<terryx> ok...i have ubuntu.8.10 and my system keeps crashing mostly when i play movies...i have ejected my veido card(nvidia) because of this but no use...
<Jordan_U> Draggin, Can you pastebin the script, maybe it doesn't run if stdin isn't a terminal or something like that ( if that specifically is the problem then modifying the script or just checking the "run in terminal" box should do it )
<ceda_wrk> my /etc/fstab uses vol_id (-u) instead of /dev/sdb3
<terryx> and one more thing i have installed ubuntu 2-3 times today but still noi use
<Draggin> Jordan_U, _2, I will pastebin the script quickly and give you the link
<ceda_wrk> terryx: reinstalling doesn't normally help (like Windows)
<amerinese> terminal highlights links.  is there any way to alter terminal so that it can also recognize paths and allow me to execute a custom command?  i'd like to click on a path and view it in nautilus
<ceda_wrk> terryx: try using another video player and see if that hangs your compute rtoo
<ceda_wrk> terryx: players: mplayer, vlc, totem, xine
<amerinese> (that should be gnome terminal)
<ikonia> ValentineXX: yes
<terryx> tell me play who can handle subtitle like vlc
<Draggin> Jordan_U, _2 - here is the script: http://pastebin.com/d47ca5688
<dns53> amerinese yes you can, you edit your  .basrc file, you can change a lot of it if you want
<terryx> my screen goes different like some colors and then hangs...
<Draggin> Jordan_U, _2 - I think I already see what's wrong though...
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i did driver to "intel" in xorg conf , after reboot it was hard for me to boot with normal graphics
<Draggin> I should have just read the comments in the script :)
<_Nike_> ubuntu don't like me, I can't save one file in "home" permission denied, how can I've permission to make all ?
<ikonia> ValentineXX what do you mean, hard for you to boot
<terryx> And if i re-insert my nvidia card..how do i install its drivers..?
<jercos> _Nike_: could you be more specific?
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i got ubuntu display error, that ... i forgot :-s .... that was to start ubuntu with lower graphics, unable to parsel configuration file etc
<terryx> ceda_wrk, tell me..?
<Jordan_U> Draggin, Thought you would, the reason it doesn't work in the launcher is probably that the launcher sets the current working directory to your home directory rather than the directory the script is in
<ikonia> ValentineXX try changing the driver line to "i810"
<ceda_wrk> terryx: what codecs are you using? (try aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse)
<ValentineXX> ikonia: oh i was also thinking to do so :D
<_2> Draggin well other than the fact that the path should be quoted   >>>> LD_LIBRARY_PATH="~/libs:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ./silverback.bin  <<<<  and assuming that "libs" is in your home dir make it full path  as i posted,   the script is fine.
<ceda_wrk> terryx: "like vlc"? I can use mplayer and vlc with subs without problems
<terryx> ceda_wrk, i don't understand, tell me steps plz..
<ValentineXX> ikonia: and identifier to Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"
<Bax> what's the wildcard character, like *, but for specific characters in a file name, like 00##.jpg where each # is a number?
<ceda_wrk> terryx: but if you find that mplayer plays the file and vlc doesn't, then the problem is vlc
<ikonia> ValentineXX identifier does nothing, don't worry about that
<ValentineXX> ikonia: should i change identifier also?
<Draggin> Jordan_U, yeah - that seems it was exactly it - it's running beautifully off the menu now :)
<ValentineXX> ikonia: ok
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<terryx> no the file plays but vlc close itself in some minutes..
<Draggin> Jordan_U, _2 - thanks for the advice. Next time I'll try to read before asking silly questions :)
<terryx> i can install mplayer from package manager
<terryx> ?
<Jordan_U> Draggin, np :)
<Draggin> Ciao everyone!
<ikonia> terryx yes you can
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i am going to reboot thanks
<ActionParsnip> terryx: run vlc from command line, you will get outputs when it crashes
<Jordan_U> terryx, Yes
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip: welcome
<ikonia> terryx: open the package manager and search
<ActionParsnip> terryx: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<terryx> ceda_wrk, so can i re-insert my graphic card(nvidia fx5500 256mb)?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, The problem is that I think it's his whole system that crashes
<ButterflyOfFire> onetinsoldier, problem of my Grpahic Card solved. I installed the driver from the NVIDIA website and modified the resolution in xorg.conf in the SubSection "Display". Compiz Works ! The only problem I have now is the decorations of the applications :p
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: ah so not just vlc
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: you need 2 extra lines in xorg.conf
<AdvoWork> anyone know how to install gnuparted from the terminal? ive tried sudo aptitude install parted-1.8.8 but it cant find anything
<ButterflyOfFire> What are these lines ActionParsnip ?
<ikonia> AdvoWork it's called gparted
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: allright! that's dounds very good, except i don't know what the problem with your windows decorations is. and really, i haven't done anything for you, you solved the problem yourself.
<apelW> where do I find kppp 4:3.4.2 ?
<apelW> I need that version
<Jordan_U> AdvoWork, "sudo apt-get install parted" ?
<ButterflyOfFire> @ onetinsoldier thanks ^^
<ikonia> apelW if it's not in the repo's it's not package for ubuntu yet
<apelW> parted?
<tiyowan> Okay, this is interesting. Before installing Storage Device Manager, I could use the fdisk -l and vol_id commands. After installing SDM and configuring two volumes, both fdisk and vol_id return the error: Cannot open /dev/sda. Running Intrepid.
<apelW> ikonia:  it is an old package
<apelW> I need the old version
<terryx> got crashed again...
<terryx> now what i do
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: in screen section Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<terryx> this time i get error message...
<apelW> are there any archives?
<terryx> ceda_wrk, i got error message this time
<Joe90> Hi, need help with wireless on Hardy
<ButterflyOfFire> ok ActionParsnip ;) I'll do this right now and pastebin my new xorg.conf ;)
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: http://osdir.com/ml/video.opengl.compiz.general/2007-11/msg00025.html
<onetinsoldier> terryx: shoe people the error message. pastebin it if it's long
<onetinsoldier> show*
<Neurologic> Erk! O_O All of a sudden my appearance is broken O_O
<_2> tiyowan just a thought on that,  check if the owner or group changed for the device
<neil_d> I have mounted a drive via nfs and an icon is appearing on the Desktop :(    how do I stop it.
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: that line may just do it, try others from that guys screen section
<Joe90> Wireless worked without problem on Gutsy, died after upgrade to Hardy
<terryx> The greater application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use different one...
<AdvoWork> Gparted is picking up my external HD fine. Its formatted in UFS and system EFI GPT, any ideas how I can mount it?
<terryx> thats it
<balony> What package contains the desktop update manager?
<apelW> so, where do I find kppp 4:3.4.2 ?
<Jordan_U> Joe90, What chipset and did you do anything to get it working in Gutsy?
<jercos> apelW: what do you need it for?
<ikonia> AdvoWork ubuntu has read only support for ufs, so you should be able to mount it fine
<Joe90> Its broadcomm
<tiyowan> _2: Excellent idea. Hang on.
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<ValentineXX> ikonia: no, it gave error message now at the time of starting ubuntu "(EE) No device detected"
<_2> epiphany wont open   gives this reason.   ** (epiphany:5012): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<Jordan_U> !icons | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ikonia> ValentineXX pastebin your xorg.conf
<tiyowan> neil_d: That's normal behavior. If you want to stop it, then go to gconf.editor. Applications -> Nautilus -> Desktop and uncheck the Visible Volumes option.
<_2> anyone have ideas on that ?
<Joe90> In Gutsy just enabled windows driver and everything worked
<terryx> The greater application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use different one...what does it mean
<mnielson> did you check this out Joe90 http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/02/wireless-networking-on-eeepc-701-ubuntu-810-intrepid/
<levi_> hello. hi can i check if java is installed?
<terryx> its keeps crasing my pc
<rww> balony: update-manager
<Joe90> mnielson: will do
<sproaty> is it possible for the windows key single press to open up the ubuntu menu? (I've installed the menu bar custom panel app)
<ikonia> terryx it means the login manager "greater is crashing"
<levi_> hello. hi can i check if java is installed?
<_2> levi_ dpkg -l | grep -i java
<terryx> so how to fix this
<balony> rww: thanks
<dns53> levi_ type java --version
<mnielson> good luck just a guess, wireless is always a pain with linux
<ikonia> terryx most likley configure your video card
<ikonia> !nvidia > terryx
<ubottu> terryx, please see my private message
<goog> Hey People! Which email client do you use these days?
<ikonia> goog: there are many, what do you want from your client
<sproaty> thunderbirds are go!
<coldstove> mnielson/not at all.  It was easy for me to use wireless.
<rww> evolutions are, umm, evolving!
<ValentineXX> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90709/
<tiyowan> _2: Thanks for the tip. "sudo fdisk -l" returns the info. I think SDM took over my drive. :)
<Jordan_U> terryx, Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<goog> ikonia: to work. to not write data to disk (i only use imap accounts).
<ActionParsnip> mnielson: not if ou buy stuff off the hcl.my wifi works out of the box
<ikonia> ValentineXX looks like that driver doesn't support your card
<terryx> no not nvidia
<mnielson> I've had more problems with wireless than just about anything else
<levi_> dns53, it says:   Unrecognized option: --version           Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<mnielson> alot of wifi does
<ikonia> terryx: you said it was nvidia gefore 5500
<ValentineXX> ikonia: :-s
<ActionParsnip> mnielson: yeah but thats ecause broadcom is rife and they refuse to release open drivers cos they suck
<ValentineXX> ;'(
<_2> tiyowan yes it probably changed the group for the device   you can  ls -l /dev/sda    and add the group to your user account
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i think he's been asking if he should put that card back in
<goog> i dont like email clients that need a configuration. i would like one that just works like "email --serve =... --user ..." and doesnt write anything to disk.
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: he has said it took that card out and is now using integrated intel chip
<ikonia> ValentineXX if you "man intel" you'll find the driver options for the intel driver, check and see if there are any that may help you forward
<ActionParsnip> goog: then where would your email go when they are prersented to you?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: thats up to him then
<coldstove> wireless network is different story.  It's a big headache.
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i agree
<dns53> levi_ try -version
<_2> tiyowan i personally don't like the idea of users being able to access raw devices tho,  it's a security hole
<sproaty> does anyone know why x-chat keeps putting this red line across the room at random intervals
<goog> ActionParsnip: in memory.
<terryx> why my xchat window closes everytime..and shows in terminal segamantation fault...
<tiyowan> _2: Yep. Changed the group to "disk". Thanks, mate. Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Whether to keep SDM or not; because the way it is right now, it's quite good that it prevents me from accidentally doing some sort of dmg.
<rww> sproaty: it's a markerline, and theoretically all messages after it are new. Settings > Preferences > Interface > Text box > "Show marker line"
<ActionParsnip> goog: well make a ram disk and make your email client download mails to that
<ActionParsnip> goog: just set the emails to not delete off the server
<Jordan_U> sproaty, It does that when you use another window so that you know the last comment you "saw" ( before you switched to another application and presumably stopped looking )
<goog> ActionParsnip: i use imap. nothing is deleted on the server anyway.
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: tiyowan: thanks, that worked,    is it possible to just remove one of many ?
<sproaty> ah, that's cool, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: you could create symlinks to the ones you require
<sproaty> It seems to kick in after not viewing for [x] seconds
<ActionParsnip> goog: i think the ramdisk is the solution you need
<tiyowan> neil_d: I wouldn't know about that. But you could do it with some tweaking.
<coldstove> ram is very cheap these days
<AdvoWork> anyone know how I mount a drive of type ufs? is it like mount /dev/sdb1/ ufstype=44bds /mnt/external?
<onetinsoldier> terryx: it's beginning to sound like you are having memory module problems. i recommend you run memtest86+ for a while
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: tiyowan: not going to that much trouble.  it is ok how it is.
<terryx> onetinsoldier, i have done that
<onetinsoldier> terryx: ok.. roger
<mnielson> were there some downgrades for the partition manager on install from ubuntu 7 to 8?
<ButterflyOfFire> back again :p
<tiyowan> terryx: You dual-booting Windows?
<Jordan_U> terryx, Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: welcome back :-)
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: its not trouble at all, its a single command
<_2> ActionParsnip hmmm building on that idea couldn't one mount /dev/ram14 ~/.mail/something   via the system   thus making all mail exist only in ram   ???   like  /var/lock
<mnielson> I remember being able to resize directly from the installer before, not so now?
<ButterflyOfFire> thanks onetinsoldier
<ActionParsnip> _2: i guess so yeah, no mail on hdd then
<terryx> yes i have dual windows
<ButterflyOfFire> @ ActionParsnip that didn't solve the problem of decorations
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/installing-ufs-support-175822/
<terryx> i goto xorg.0.log then what?
<rww> mnielson: the "7" and "8" in recent version numbers refer to their year of release. There are two different versions of Ubuntu with each number: 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10. And you should still be able to resize from the installer: i did it the other day =/
<tiyowan> terryx: Copy your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste it into paste.ubuntu.com.
<terryx> ok
<_2> terryx command    sudo apt-get install pastebinit ;pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Terabyte> hey
<terryx> well..how do i copy..and where to go
<staaleu> If I configure my disks in BIOS to use AHCI, the ubuntu installer finds them, but windows crashes on boot. If I use IDE (enhanced or compatible) windows works fine, but ubuntu can't find my harddisks. Will a never version of the ubuntu installer be better at finding the disks?
<Terabyte> i keep getting @http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gawk/gawk_3.1.5.dfsg-4build1_i386.deb@ when i try to install cd burning software ... or any cd burning software using the package manager
<staaleu> newer*
<Terabyte> cann't be found*
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: i have the same issue
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: when you installed Ubuntu, what did you have it set to in your bios?
<mnielson> rww, hmm gave me hell today I decided to try out ubuntu as a desktop (love the server!) and managed to entirely toast my windows partition
<Terabyte> a bunch of packages can't be found, this is happening acros all cd burning software
<magnetron> staaleu→ which version are you using?
<staaleu> I haven't installed it, but I could find the disks when I set to ahci
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: try in section screen: DefaultDepth 24
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: if its already 24, try 16
<staaleu> magnetron, pretty recent net install.
<terryx> got it
<staaleu> magnetron, but not the latest
<tiyowan> staaleu: Don't know if this could help. But is your BIOS updated?
<magnetron> staaleu→ try a recent alternate CD
<levi__> wtf.....  W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ro.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (192.129.4.120). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<scientes> whats the easiest way to dist-upgrade ubuntu hardy to intrepid?
<mnielson> sudo apt-get update?
<terryx> i have installe it...now how to open it
<Terabyte> hey anyone know why these packages are failing?
<mnielson> you need to run update
<ButterflyOfFire> ok ActionParsnip (look at my screenshot http://is.gd/cVqW
<mnielson> apt-get update?
<staaleu> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/06/usb-xubuntu-810-install-via-the-usb-creator/ <- xubuntu 8.10 should be recent enough then?
<Joe90> quit
<scientes> that just upgrades packages
<scientes> not distro
<terryx> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: i see. i'm thinking the ubuntu installer, and kernel updates, does not have the driver for IDE HDD's compiled into it, or as modules. i'm just guessing here tho. if i compile my own custom linux kernel, i don't have this issue
<mnielson> did that help Terabyte?
<_2> terryx command    sudo apt-get install pastebinit ;pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  # that both installs and pastes the log file   it's two commands seperated by ;
<tiyowan> scientes: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade.
<mnielson> it should update the repository cache
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: i'm familiar with the glitch
<Terabyte> i didn't see you m,essage mnielson
<scientes> could not find package
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: you can use alt to help move the windows and alt+f4 to close
<ButterflyOfFire> ok
<Terabyte> apt-get update ?
<Terabyte> ok
<tiyowan> scientes: Wait one. Checking syntax.
<ButterflyOfFire> yes
<mnielson> run$ sudo apt-get update
<dangit> anyone else having trouble watching video's on netbeans.tv?
<Terabyte> thank si'll try that
<mnielson> updates your respository cache
<levi__> if i run sudo apt-get update, i get the same error with failed to fetch.....
<mnielson> run into that all the time
<staaleu> onetinsoldier, did installing with ahci in bios mess up your windows install? Ie. could grub still boot into windows?
<terryx> its says unable to read from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Terabyte> well i get a bunch of errors when i do that too mnielson
<mnielson> what is the error you get now?
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: it's not an issue becaue i compiled support for both in my kernel.. both IDE HDD support and AHCI is in my custom kernel
<terryx> http://pastebin.com/f22ad134a
<Terabyte> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages 404 error not found
<tiyowan> scientes: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<terryx> here it is...
<Kem0`> hey guys, I`ve purchased the powerful Alfa 500mW wireless card, ubuntu 8.1 automatically installed the drivers, but it has a very slow signal and the LED doest blink, in Vista it works absulotely fine.
<mnielson> hmm, try this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<staaleu> onetinsoldier, I am just wondering about how grub handled everything, but I guess you had no problems (since you installed with ahci
<Kem0`> mnielson, me ?:)
<mnielson> and then run apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: no.. installing with AHCI on in my bios does noting to my windows
<onetinsoldier> nothing*
<tiyowan> terryx's file seems to be ok. Someone take a look?
<mnielson> don't know Kem0
<Terabyte> mnielson, same again
<sproaty> Is there any way to make the "open with application" menu list all programs alphabetically? would make it much easier to find
<Kem0`> mnielson, is there any configuration to let the usb takes "power" from the usb ?
<Jordan_U> terryx, Do you need those extra options in your xorg.conf?
<terryx> what options?
<tiyowan> Terabyte: What seems to be the problem? I missed it.
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: when booting with grub, it's no problem as along as both IDE and AHCI are in ther kernel, because then grub can read the disk no matter what the setting is in the bios
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: does that make sense?
<staaleu> onetinsoldier, yeah
<ButterflyOfFire> @ ActionParsnip, I'll try to find the solution :) thank you very much and thanks to onetinsoldier too ;)
<staaleu> just trying to see if I can find a 64bit version off xubuntu 8.10
<Jordan_U> terryx, It looks like you probably have more in your xorg.conf than needed, it may help to let Xorg auto configure things instead ( though this is mostly a guess )
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: its some option like that
<Terabyte> tiyowan,  i'm trying to install cd burning software, but when i try to install (from supported applications in add/remove) it gives me a bunch of errors 404 not found packages could not be obtained etc)
<ButterflyOfFire> ok ;)
<terryx> u know those line comes which comes before login window when you logout
<terryx> ?
<Terabyte> tiyowan, W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gawk/gawk_3.1.5.dfsg-4build1_i386.deb to be exact is the first one
<tiyowan> Terabyte: Did you try changing to another server?
<Terabyte> nope, how do i do that
<sproaty> For some reason, python scripts open in a text editor but I want them to execute on double-click
<tiyowan> Terabyte: System -> Admin. -> Softwae Sources
<ActionParsnip> SportChick: chmod +x nameofscript
<terryx> so...any sugession
<Jordan_U> terryx, Can you pastebin your xorg.conf and / or try running "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak" and try restarting X ( if you can't get back into X, the gui, after doing this booting into recovery mode and running "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will restore things back how they were
<Terabyte> tiyowan, there's still a set of things i miss when i change server
<Terabyte> as in when i actually make the change, and download the changes, there are some files it can't find (not when i click add.remove)
<tiyowan> Terabyta: Still getting not found errors?
<Terabyte> yes but this time when i change server
<onetinsoldier> staaleu: windows won't be messed up at all. grub just writes to the disk's mbr. it doesn't touch windows or anything. however if you use the default kernel, you might not be able to boot windows because grub can't read the disk when you turn change AHCI to IDE. but again, windows itself won't be messed up
<Terabyte> tiyowan, repository index's ttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<tiyowan> Terabyte: What are you trying to install btw?
<Terabyte> i just want to burn a dam cd :(
<tiyowan> Terabyte: Feisty is no longer supported. :D
<ActionParsnip> Terabyte: are you usning feisty fawn?
<Terabyte> any cd burning software, it all fails to install
<Terabyte> yes
<Terabyte> oh FFFFFFF
<tiyowan> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ActionParsnip> feisty is dead duder
<tiyowan> Terabyte: It's time to upgrade. :)
<Terabyte> hmmm
<Terabyte> well 8.04 was crap
<Terabyte> didn't work on this pc, was slow as hell
<ActionParsnip> Terabyte: get gutsy, its my favourite so far
<Terabyte> gutsy ok
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: hello, have you seen the issue that me and staaleu are discussing?
<ikonia> Terabyte keep with fesity then
<_2> Terabyte you need the "oldreleases" repo for that
<ikonia> onetinsoldier no I've not been following, what's up?
<Terabyte> how do i get that
<Terabyte> _2..
<_2> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> Terabyte: if its slow install xubuntu hardy and you'll be ok :)
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: staaleu> If I configure my disks in BIOS to use AHCI, the ubuntu installer finds them, but windows crashes on boot. If I use IDE (enhanced or compatible) windows works fine, but ubuntu can't find my harddisks. Will a never version of the ubuntu installer be better at finding the disks?
<mnielson> old respositories should still work though right?
<Terabyte> mnielson, i have no idea,
<tiyowan> Terabyte: I think what _2 means is that you have to add the oldreleases repo to your sources.list and take it from there.
<Terabyte> how do i do that
<ikonia> onetinsoldier what controller is it ?
<tiyowan> Terabyte: No clue. But I'll google it for you.
<_2> tiyowan yes they move the packages to oldreleases.ubuntu.com  i think that's the spelling anyway
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: my sata controller?
<Terabyte> so if i change the server to oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> onetinsoldier the one thats being a problem
<trifecta> How does I use the internet?
<sproaty> trifecta:  Good question
<tiyowan> Terabyte: Well the stuff is at old-releases.ubuntu.com. Wait one.
<Terabyte> ok
<_2> Terabyte i'm not sure of the url  but it's something like  deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com fiesty main restricted universe multiverse
<ActionParsnip> trifecta: you use a web browser to send http requests to a server via a URL
<_2> Terabyte in your /etc/apt/sources.list    you can edit by hand.
<ActionParsnip> trifecta: this is transported via the tcp protocol to port 80 on the server
<Terabyte> lol ok
<hischild> !upgrade | Terabyte and _2
<ubottu> Terabyte and _2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ButterflyOfFire> @ ActionParsnip All problems are solved now by changing some command, installing emerald, and adding Option  "TripleBuffer"    "true" in xorg.conf ;)
<sproaty> ActionParsnip: that's the web!
<Terabyte> was hoping to just burn a cd, but if it's this much hassle, i'll just wait till i get my laptop back.
<ButterflyOfFire> Thank you all ;)
<_2> hischild can't make us upgrade, but thanks anyway.
<eferuzi> has anyone experience wifi issue on compaq presario c700
<yeryry> whats that command that shows info about all drives.. /dev/sda etc?
<Terabyte> or wait for sombody to upgrade this >.<
<Terabyte> thanks for your help guys
<mnielson> good luck
<hischild> _2, what you mean with can't make us upgrade? It shows the links you need in sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: nice one bro
<sproaty> any fix to that amarok "cleaning HTTP cache" annoying pop-up-and-then disappear window?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i'm sorry, i'm not sure i understand the question. my sata drives are listed as being controlled by intel ICH10R
<ActionParsnip> SportChick: the question was how do i browse the web,I simply explained the mechanics
<tiyowan> Terabyte: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-950590.html <- This post might help in adding the repo. I can't seem to find the exact path. But if you're not comfortable with editing config. files on your system, then get a friend to do it for you. :)
<trifecta> lol how does i use the internet actually got answered?
<trifecta> haha
<ActionParsnip> sproaty: see above
<ActionParsnip> SportChick: my bad, wrong target
<ikonia> onetinsoldier there must be a chipset that is the problem controller
<sproaty> <trifecta> How does I use the internet?
<sproaty> ;)
<trifecta> haha
<trifecta> yeah
<sproaty> you are using it!
<_2> hischild the link ?    i don't think so
<trifecta> ive injected a few of those in.
<ButterflyOfFire> @ ActionParsnip thanks => the final result http://is.gd/cVxr
<trifecta> the other one was : HOW DOES I USE BERYL
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | trifecta
<ubottu> trifecta: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: nice, i'd get a more fitting theme for emerald though, it doesnt seem to get with the rest of your gnome
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^
<tiyowan> ButterflyOfFire: Gnome Look has got a good selection of eye candy. :)
<_empty> Just downloaded the desktop 8.10 version, but how do I install it without using gui?
<sproaty> The window effect where it "springs" into place with maximise/restore in Compiz is part of the wobby windows  thing, right?
<tiyowan> sproaty: Yep.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | _empty
<ubottu> _empty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> _empty: I think you would need the altnerate install cd for that
<sproaty> sooo annoying
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: mobo is a P5Q Deluxe. it lists.... Intel ICH10R: 6 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s ports -  Marvell 88SE6121 Controller: 1 x UDMA 133 for up to 2 PATA devices and 1 external SATA On-the-GO
<ButterflyOfFire> I don't care of my themes, the most important thing is that everything works fine .. yes It Works ! :p
<Slart> _empty: I think the desktop install cd only does the live cd install
<ikonia> onetinsoldier and in ide mode the ubuntu installer can't see the disks ?
<onetinsoldier> ButterflyOfFire: i know the feeling :-)
<trifecta> i have the latest compiz builds on 8.04
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: I assume your not using any form of raid on this controler
<trifecta> MMMM
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: then you win the prize
<_empty> Becouse, my graphic card is not supported by default, so need to install drivers after
<ikonia> _empty what card is it
<_empty> chrome9
<ButterflyOfFire> @ ActionParsnip you deserve a Happy Merry Christmas ^^
<goog> Hey People! When you deinstall stuff, do you use "apt-get remove" or "apt-get purge"?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: ok, now i guess i get the idea. yes, in idea mode, but thay on hooked up to the sata ports tho, that's what throws me, even still i guess
<ikonia> ahhh that does have very bad support
<tiyowan> ikonia: Could flashing the BIOS help in onetinsoldier's case?
<onetinsoldier> idea=ide
<_empty> ikonia: Yep, need to manually install drivers after
<ikonia> tiyowan possibly,
<ikonia> _empty have you tried the stock sis ones in the xorg install ?
<ActionParsnip> ButterflyOfFire: and you man
<Slart> goog: the first one only uninstalls the program, the second also deletes config files
<_empty> ikonia: Whats that?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier and you've not put any raid on these disks at all ?
<tiyowan> goog: Purge'll get rid of your config files.
<ikonia> _empty ehre are some sis drivers in xorg's default install
<ButterflyOfFire> See you all ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> @pluche
<ButterflyOfFire> bye
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: te bios drives the hardware at some level, it can help
<_empty> ikonia: Well dont know how to use them, any suggestions if i wanna install witout gui then?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: sorry i'm not a better typist. no... no raid at all
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: if the bios is VERY outdated I'd say yes
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Good points. Onetinsoldier, out of curiosity, how old is the BIOS on your box?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier interesting, I'm just having a quick read on that chipset,
<_2> Terabyte i just checked the url  it's   http://oldreleases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu   so the sources.list line will look like this      deb http://oldreleases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <eol version> main universe multiverse restricted
<ActionParsnip> _empty: read the bottom of this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<payman> #ubuntu-ir
<ActionParsnip> _empty: you can run those commands off the desktop cd too (i believe)
<macca1991> anyone know where i can get info on 'minbuntu'
<ActionParsnip> !minbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minbuntu
<_2> Terabyte in your case <eol version> = fiesty  so substitute accordingly and enjoy
<ActionParsnip> macca1991: ahh for the mininote
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: roger. now, i read that the  Marvell 88SE6121 Controller: 1 x UDMA 133 for up to 2 PATA devices wasn't to have support until kernel 2.6.28. however interestingly, as of late, i can use a dvd drive i have hooked up on one of those PATA ports with this kernel version --> ii  linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic              2.6.27-11.22
<tiyowan> _2: This is good info. Thanks.
<_2> tiyowan welcome
<ikonia> onetinsoldier I find that odd, as I've seen people using that controller,
<macca1991> yeh i have a HP mini and ubuntu is working alright on it
<macca1991> but i wanna try my luck with minbuntu
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan and ActionParsnip: not that old of a BIOS, but system is still considered fairly new and they have released a newer version of BIOS that i ave not installed because i read what the updatw as suppose to do, and well, i didn't need what it said
<clou> does anyone know how to have a better font quality in amsn?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: note: i downloaded and installed the latest bios they had for it when i put the system together
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: ^^^
<_2> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JulioNeto> does anybody could explain me why the hell Miro just play 6 seconds of a movie and stop after it? (broke)
<goog> Hey People! I did "apt-get --purge remove thunderbird" but "find / -name *thunderbird*" still finds 10 files or so. I thought apt-get takes care of file removal?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: k. ActionParsnip is correct; it shouldn't matter unless the BIOS is *very* outdated. So maybe the driver controller is *too* new. :)
<clou> ubottu: was your answer for me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiyowan> JulioNeto: Can you play said movie in another player?
<JulioNeto> tiyowan, yes, of course
<JulioNeto> 8D
<JulioNeto> tiyowan, http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/149870/Captura_da_tela-Miro.png
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: perhaps i was somehow mistaken. could have swore i hasd read before support for the pata controller was coming with 2.6.28. but perhaps it came in 2.6.27
<tiyowan> JulioNeto: Hmm. 0 experience with Miro, so can't help you there, mate.
<JulioNeto> I'll upgrade that
<JulioNeto> s/that/it
<_2> now can anyone tell me why epiphany errors out with   ** (epiphany:5012): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<_2> ?
<astor-brazil> hello, anyone knows what is the program pluto_adns ?
<_2> what is "message bus"  ?
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: could be the case, i'd check !hcl
<tiyowan> _2: Is dbus running? ps auxww | grep dbus
<bullgard4> What does 'ATK' stand for in the mime type 'ATK_inset'
<_2> tiyowan yes
<ikonia> bullgard4 is this really an ubuntu question ?
<archman> how much is the ram limit on gutsy 32bit?
<bullgard4> ikonia: It is in a file that Ubuntu provides.
<ActionParsnip> archman: 3.2Gb
<ikonia> bullgard4 mime types are not defined by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> archman: anything above 2Gb and I'd install 64bit OS if you have 64bit CPU
<archman> thanks!
<tiyowan> _2: Intrepid?
<_2> tiyowan dapper
<tiyowan> _2: Hmm. Maybe check whether you have the dbus packages as listed on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-146868.html?
<laotseu> hi
<Mayank> why is my vlc player closes itself without any error
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan and ActionParsnip: my current BIOS version is 1406 dated 10/07/2008. i just took a look. they just released a new bios just a few days ago, 12/16/2008.i just downloaded and will install here in just a little while
<Mayank> ?
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: make sure it is the right bios
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: or your motherboard will never boot
<_empty> ActionParsnip: What commands are you thinking off?
<ActionParsnip> onetinsoldier: if its the right one, go ight ahead
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: yes, i hear you and i know
<Teisei> Mayank: Open terminal and type "vlc" ... that terminal should say something if vlc crashes
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Yes, please. Flash with care. :)
<ActionParsnip> _empty: i though the commands for the alternate cd were cli based
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to share a folder from Mac to Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> _empty: you could always add the cd as a repo and upgrade using that
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: i always buildmy own systems and have always updated the bios's in them myself.
<mikebeecham> does anyone have any experience with this?
<Jaykizi> join
<Mayank> normally i open the video file...so u mean i open vlc first?
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: do you mean the mac is sharing or ubuntu is sharing?
<Teisei> Mayank: Yes
<Teisei> In terminal
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Could you post the drive controller make again? I'd like to read up on it, too.
<Mayank> is wine is safe?
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: wine is awesome
<laotseu> I've an issue with my nvidia driver under jaunty (i know it's not stable, but just want to know if somebody knows a workaroud). everything worked well until my last dist-upgrade. Now, i've to use the "nv" driver, if i try to install "nvidia-glx-177" apt wants to remove xorg & co ... does somebody know when it'll be ok ?
<mama21mama> http://www.justin.tv/mama21mama GNU :D
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2257&l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0
<ikonia> mama21mama: why are you posting that ?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | laotseu
<ubottu> laotseu: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Mayank> and if i use utorrent of windows with the help of wine then its fine?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Thanks, mate.
<laotseu> thx ActionParsnip
<mama21mama> bye
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: why bother there are millions of torrent clients for linux that run natively
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
 * mynx38 loves rTorrent
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: you're welcome. let me know what you think, if anything
<_2> tiyowan maybe libdbus-1-cil  am getting now.
<JC_Denton_> having some apt dependency problems
<JC_Denton_> http://pastebin.com/m721dea00
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: you have all those to go at. why bother running a non native one
<Mayank> ok...which one is the best
<Prime> Hi could I get some help on dual booting vista and ubuntu?
 * ActionParsnip loves ktorrent + xul remote control
<ActionParsnip> !best | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tiyowan> _2: I'm not 100% sure this will fix epiphany, but I think it's worth a shot.
<salvo> hello
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Will do. :)
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: there is no best ANYTHING in the world, its all personal taste and preference
<abraxxa> i can't access our windows domain shares with 8.10, 8.04 has the same problem since the libavahi update last week. does somebody know what i can try to fix this?
<salvo> when I run rhytmbox, it stops with error
<salvo> (rhythmbox:1909): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<salvo> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<salvo> Segmentation fault
<_2> tiyowan libdbus-1-cil was the only one that i didn't already have
<FloodBot2> salvo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mayank> actually transmission can't start download automatically(next download)
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: if you need that functionality then disregard transmission
<mynx38> Mayank: I like rTorrent because it runs in the terminal, but if you prefer a client with GUI then maybe Transmission
<Kartagis> how can I set mplayer subtitle charset to utf-8? does anyone know?
<FearMoth> I just installed Ubuntu Server 8.10. Port forwarding is set up correctly on my router, but I can't connect to my computer at that port over the internet. I've installed moblock but even with moblock disabled, nothing can see my forwarded port. Is there anything else that could be blocking connections to that porT?
<_2> it will take several minutes to dl so i'll idle for a while
<ushimitsudoki> Mayank: I think Deluge is close to uTorrent. It doesn't have all the features, but it works pretty much the same way. Maybe give it a look (it's what i use)
<Prime> Is there any good guide on dual booting vista and ubuntu?
<Prime> Help please
<tiyowan> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ActionParsnip> FearMoth: can you connect to the server from within youor own lan from a different pc?
<Mayank> i mean if i add 2 download i want the second auto start...u understand?
<tiyowan> My bad.
<FearMoth> ActionParsnip: yes
<Prime> I give up
<FearMoth> ActionParsnip: and I can connect to opened ports on my windows PC over the internet too, just not to my linux box
<ActionParsnip> FearMoth: then either your port forwarding is bad, you have some firewall rule to drop traffic outside your lan or you are connecting to the wrong IP externally
<JC_Denton_> # dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic (--configure): #  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<FearMoth> ActionParsnip: where can I view/modify firewall rules?
<ActionParsnip> FearMoth: man iptables will show you how to output all rules, if you havent set any up then you dont have to worry about it
<_2> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<abraxxa> FearMoth: check if the forwarded packets arrive at your ubuntu pc with tcpdump
<salvo> when I run rhytmbox, it stops with error
<salvo> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<salvo> Segmentation fault
<Mayank> my some programs closes itself without any error even in terminal..like vlc, xchat
<Kartagis> how can I set mplayer subtitle charset to utf-8? does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: tried #mplayer
<axisys> dpkg -L pkg shows files and dirs.. how do I only see the files not dirs?
<FearMoth> thanks I'll try out tcpdump and check my firewall again ..
<levidos> when i try to make a vpn connection, it says connecting failed. is there a log where i can check what;s the problem?
<jesus_> some flash interactive 'movies' (games, whatever), doesnt work with gnash. How do I install the non-free flash? If I install it just by apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree I don't have it as an addon to firefox. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> jesus_: uninstall gnash before you install the nonfree
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, heading there, thank you
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: There's a lot of 'net traffic about that controller chip. I don't think flashing the BIOS is going to fix it. The controller manufacturer isn't going to do anything about it as well probably. I think you'll have to wait for kernel support on this one. Interesting chip this one.
<abraxxa> levidos: tail -f /var/log/* -n 0
<abraxxa> then connect
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: hmmm, ok, i hear you
<jesus_> ActionParsnip, But I installed it through firefox, and all I can find there is "enable/disable" (to disable is not enough). How do I uninstall?
<levidos> thanks abraxxa
<abraxxa> jesus_: if you have 64bit ubuntu download the flash 10 alpha from adobe and just copy the .so file into the firefox plugins dir which having firefox closed and uninstall all other flash plugins before
<abraxxa> levidos: 8.10 had a bug which is didn't join M$ domain and username correctly, but thats fixed already
<aremay> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> jesus_: sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash
<aremay> i got a question for ya
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: just curious, what makes you say it's an 'interesting chip'?
<jesus_> abraxxa, I don't have amd64
<abraxxa> has anyone an idea for my samba problem?
<jesus_> ActionParsnip, thx
<aremay> is quickstart available for Intrepid Ibex?
<abraxxa> jesus_: then the ubuntu packages version should work
<abraxxa> just don't install multiple flash plugins
<abraxxa> aremay: quickstart?
<sproaty> Any idea how much space I'll save by uninstalling the default games? add/remove apps. doesn't say how much disk space things take up.
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hang on. When you set BIOS to IDE Linux recognizes it? Or to AHCI?
<ActionParsnip> jesus_: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplayer-nonfree; mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<aremay> abraxxa : yes
<ActionParsnip> sproaty: do it from terminal and it will tell you
<levidos> where is the pptp vpn info stored?
<aremay> abraxxa : never heard it?
<abraxxa> nope
<abraxxa> levidos: keyring
<ActionParsnip> !info quickstart
<ubottu> Package quickstart does not exist in intrepid
<abraxxa> levidos: the username/password
<abraxxa> levidos: the settings in gconf
<aremay> is a swiss army knife for ubuntu
<sproaty> woah, apt-get clean --purge saved me 500mb space...?!
<ActionParsnip> sproaty: yep, when you apt-get install you pull down debs whih sit in /var/cache/apt
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: And what kernel are using?
<ActionParsnip> sproaty: they can bloat out
<mama21mama> forgiveness for the publicity ... it was not my intention, I was just trying something.
<abraxxa> samba help please!
<sproaty> I was wondering where my diskspace vanished to
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: wassup?
<Mayank> i want to use my agp card on my system, but how do i install its drivers in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: with ubuntu... AHCI. with custom compiled 2.6.28 kernel, doesn't matter, recognized either way
<_2> !info fai-quickstart
<ubottu> fai-quickstart (source: fai): Fully Automatic Installation quickstart package. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.4+svn4837-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ActionParsnip> Mayank: lspci | grep -i vga will show you what it is
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: ﻿i can't access our windows domain shares with 8.10, 8.04 has the same problem since the libavahi update last week. does somebody know what i can try to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: what are you told when yu try to access them?
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: the password seems to be rejected immediatly
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: password dialog pops up again and again but i don't lock my user, so its correct
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: ave you tried smbmount-ing them?
<abraxxa> works
<abraxxa> but segfaults often under 8.10, so i use 8.04
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: right now, i'm using...  linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic     2.6.27-11.22
<abraxxa> which is much faster for some strange reason too
<abraxxa> 8.10 lags without using cpu, mem or i/o
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: try creating a credentials file
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marvell_Technology_Group_chipsets#Linux_IDE.28PATA.29_driver_problem_workaround_for_Marvell_88SE6111.2C_88SE6121.2C_88SE6145
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: The suggestion for the 2.6.27 kernel is to apply a patch and add a boot parameter as a workaround.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, i'll have a look at that. thanks
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: i use 8.10 kde + fluxbox and it screams along
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: is it used by gvfs?
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: no idea, i dont use gnome
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: 8.10 lags even in pidgin...
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: No worries, mate.
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: weird, runs great here, mind you i did apt-build it
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: KDE 4 right? How's that working out for you? Good to use?
<poking> 说句中文
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tiyowan> !cn | poking
<ubottu> poking: please see above
<poking> oh,sorry
<aremay> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<vicent> hola
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: pretty decent, i dislike kwin though
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: k. Thanks for the  info.
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: sorry mate...had to step away...the mac would be sharing
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: mount it / access it with samba
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: put smb://<mac computer name or ip address> in the address bar of your file browser
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: and the shares will show
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: just the ticket...thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: or you can use smbmount to mount it at boot
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: the share with then appear as a local folder
<dr_willis> Sometimes i have do to a smb://MACHINEIP/Sharename      assuming the workgroups are the same.. Not sure why some shares are not seen by the gnome file manager when browsing the fileserver
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yep, i have read that before as i have done a little searching and reading about my hardware and the linux kernel, but i just read pretty much in passing, not carefully. have run 2.6.28-rc kernel and saw the message they speak of about the kernel option when booting, but i haven't ever passed any kernel option when booting
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Kernel hacking is way above my level (for now). Pass the link on to ikonia.
<tiyowan> :)
 * tiyowan is stepping out.
<vix85> hej.. jag har en 3.5" extern usb hd som drivs på separat matning, jag har dessvärre tappat bort min strömkabel så vet inte hur många volt disken behöver för o drivas, ska jag köpa en ny kabel till disken?
<vix85> det är en lacie 250 GB.
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip and tiyowan:  :-) thank you guys
<vix85> oh sorry, thought I was in Ubuntu-se.
<wiijii> ActionParsnip I'm sure I went to bed about 7 hours ago and you were here... do you never sleep?! :D
<levidos> Non-zero Async Control Character Maps are not supported!    ???
<aremay> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: i need/want gvfs working, the problem has nothing to do with kernel samba
<wiijii> Any IPtables people here? I need to test logging of invalid packets, not sure how though
<dr_willis> Ive been having all sorts of issues with gnome file manaager seeing (or not seeing actually) the various other fileservers on my home lan. :(  Hard to tell what the issue is.
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: yeah from midnight til 7 when i start work
<abraxxa> wiijii: what do you need
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: i cant help with gvfs, i have zero knowledge of it
<wiijii> ActionParsnip: Good effort :D
<abraxxa> ActionParsnip: np
<wiildchild__> hello how i can have two conky in same time pleaze ?
<FearMoth> abraxxa: I tried tcpdump port xxxx and it shows that the connection is getting through. any idea why it's still getting blocked?
<wiijii> abraxxa I have my rules set up; I'm trying to test logging/dropping of packets
<abraxxa> do you see answer packets?
<ActionParsnip> abraxxa: maybe someone else can help, or try again later in the day
<abraxxa> maybe the routing on your linux box is wrong?
<dr_willis> wiildchild__,  check the conky homepage for Extensive conky docks. I belive you make up 2 config files for differnt setups and run conly with an option to use one or the other config file..
<abraxxa> wiijii: what do you want to log? all dropped packets?
<wiijii> abraxxa I'm following a guide in a textbook. Their suggestion is to send an unsolicited echo-reply to the firewall, which should get flagged as invalid and dropped
<wiildchild__> dr_willis_, Thank
<wiijii> abraxxa I think I already am dropping all logged packets. However, these unsolicited replies seem to just disappear. They don't show up on a log or drop rule if I run 'watch iptables -nvL'
<floyd> hello, any one have an idea to get autodesk maya 8.5 workiing on inntreppid ibex?
<wiijii> I was just wondering if echo-replies actually count as invalid
<abraxxa> wiijii: what do you mean with 'invalid'?
<wiijii> If I send a tcp SYN/ACK without the first SYN being sent, it gets correctly flagged as invalid
<wiijii> abraxxa I mean invalid as in iptables state matching to invalid
<abraxxa> wiijii: packets that have no connection matching, ic
<FearMoth> abraxxa: when I test other ports from utorrent.com/testport.php?port=xxxx they show up as open, just not ports that i've recently opened it seems, although they are allowed through by my router. do I need to configure this manually or something?
<wiijii> abraxxa yeah
<abraxxa> wiijii: thats our log setup
<termos> how can i set the font size of gui apps such as mozilla? the fonts in the UI (of ie mozilla) is too big for my small monitor
<ActionParsnip> floyd: is it a windows app?
<floyd> no its red hat native
<terryx> i have newly inserted my nvidia fx5500 256mb graphic card now its does not installing drivers...
<abraxxa> FearMoth: are you sure the port forwarding on your router works? do you use upnp?
<ActionParsnip> floyd: is it in rpm format?
<ardian> yo
<FearMoth> abraxxa: I don't use upnp. the port forwarding on my router seems to work fine, I test other ports and they show up as ok. but I just added a couple new rules to test it, and they get through to my linux box but the port checker still says that it's closed
<shams> gnome use which window manager?
<floyd> ActionParsnip: yes, i allready tryed with alien
<Slart> shams: metacity? or compiz?
<abraxxa> FearMoth: is that port listening on your linux box?
<ActionParsnip> floyd: thats all i can really suggest. Contact them to see if they support *buntu
<abraxxa> FearMoth: check with netstat -plutn
<Stavros> what is the default ubuntu MTA?
<floyd> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<abraxxa> Stavros: desktop or server?
<terryx> how do i install my nvidia drivers?
<aremay> Stavros: what is MTA?
<FearMoth> abraxxa: yes it is listening
<abraxxa> aremay: Mail Transfer Agent
<Stavros> abraxxa: desktop
<aremay> oic
<shams> Slart: if i want to download window manager theme for gnome which category is suitable for me in http://box-look.org ?
<abraxxa> Stavros: does it have one?
<Stavros> abraxxa: i am not sure, but local mail does get delivered
<abraxxa> FearMoth: is your routing ok?
<Omar87> is there a file (other than the "sounds" windows) where I cab have more control over event sounds?
<bmeynell> is it possible to get cool live pictures from the world as my new desktop image like every 30 minutes or so? Any other cool effects I can have like that?
<Slart> shams: afaik none of those
<majorAwesome> #bored
<majorAwesome> oops
<Paddy_EIRE> terryx, which card/chipset?
<FearMoth> abraxxa: how can I be sure my routing is ok?
<abraxxa> FearMoth: does your box have multiple ips? is the default route set?
<terryx> paddy_eire, nvidia fx5500 card
<terryx> when i try to activate its get just hangs
<FearMoth> abraxxa: my box only has one ip, how do I check if the default route is set?
<Paddy_EIRE> terryx, have you checked under "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" ?
<Paddy_EIRE> terryx, oh I see
<terryx> yes..thats what i am talking about
<Omar87> How can I change the sound theme?
<Paddy_EIRE> terryx, let me see if there are known issues
<terryx> now i goto appearance and selected 2 effect option and its just saying searching for available drivers
<abraxxa> FearMoth: route -n
<abraxxa> FearMoth: look for an entry with destination 0.0.0.0 and genmask 0.0.0.0
<Paddy_EIRE> terryx, have you tried envy?
<FearMoth> abraxxa: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0 ... is that right?
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<abraxxa> FearMoth: looks ok
<abraxxa> is 192.168.1.254 is your internet router
<FearMoth> yes
<abraxxa> and you see the forwarded packets with tcpdump?
<abraxxa> but no answer is sent?
<seeder122> hello, please can someone look at sk.archive.ubuntu.com because i dont know if I do something bad or it is really down
<terryx> how do i use..in terminal i type what..??
<FearMoth> abraxxa: yes
<aremay> terryx : what is current kernel version?
<terryx> you mean ubuntu...i have 8.10
<brainac0cult> hello
<aremay> your kernel version?
<brainac0cult> I am sticking witjh 8.04
<aremay> type this in terminal  " uname -a " *without quotes
<abraxxa> FearMoth: then the app listening on that port doesn't responde
<abraxxa> FearMoth: if its tcp you can check with telnet ip port
<Slart> seeder122: broken for me
<brainac0cult> im suprised that I menaged to get tis working
<Slart> seeder122: connection refuserd
<brainac0cult> can anyone see my text
<seeder122> thanks
<brainac0cult> is it working
<sam_> allo
<brainac0cult> allo
<seeder122> I can only wait
<FloodBot2> brainac0cult: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aremay> allo
<sam_> y a t il des francais ,
<brainac0cult> ssrry
<Pici> !fr | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<abraxxa> i'll have to go down into the server rooms, brb
<brainac0cult> english?
<FearMoth> abraxxa: ok I'll try that out, thanks for all your help
<brainac0cult> :-$I hate windows
<abraxxa> FearMoth: np
<brainac0cult> ubuntu is best
<abraxxa> just solve my damn gvfs samba problem so i can access the companys network shares again
<hischild> brainac0cult, offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please :-)
<brainac0cult> samba?
<jim_p> tadaaaaaa... i am back :P
<terryx> now its saying unable to lock download directory
<aremay> terryx: your graphic card is nvidia, right? try this : apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<dr_willis> abraxxa,  so what was the fix? :) mine sees shares some times.. and some times not...
<aremay> don't forget to sudo first
<terryx> are u sure 177..and not 173?
<dr_willis> abraxxa,  or  did  i missread what you said.
<terryx> how to use envy
<terryx> i have install it...
<MrBrooks> when you encrypt your full disk using the ubuntu alternative CD installation. what encryption is that? which software?
<archman> guys why it happens when i want to copy some text from some app and when i close that app i can't paste it anymore? seems like it erases from clipboard if i close down app i copied text from.
<onetinsoldier> MrBrooks: i'm going to guess that it's a driver in the linux kernel
<TheSash> join #ubuntu-de
<jim_p> archman, its a general bug of gnome. use glipper (gnome clipboard app) to avoid that situation or... go to kde L(
<jim_p> :(
<dr_willis> glipper is handy in other ways also.
<ActionParsnip> archman: you need an app like klipper to manage that
<bullgard4> man gnome-volume-manager: "gnome-volume-manager = GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices." Is 'the GNOME automounter' identical with gnome-volume-manager? See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/147150
<erUSUL> archman: that's the way the Xwindow paste operates... each app is responsible of its "copies" if you close the app you loose the "copies"
<jim_p> bullgard4, i dont think so. the one may be a part of the other
<jim_p> erUSUL, then why kde keeps them?
<saleem> Hi guys
<saleem> Which better for using kde or gnome in ur opinion
<bullgard4> jim_p: hm. I'd like to know it more precisely.
<saleem> ?
<Pici> bullgard4: Try asking in #ubuntu-bugs if you're trying to figure out where to file that bug.
<dr_willis> saleem,  deoends on what you like.. try both.. use what you want.
<dr_willis> saleem,  i mixx and match kde and gnome apps.. so i always install both
<saleem> Aha
<ActionParsnip> saleem: i prefer kde but with fluxbox
<erUSUL> jim_p: it uses a clippboard manager by default like (g|k)lipper. gnome does not use one neither do other Desktop Envoirments and/or window managers
<Pici> !best | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jim_p> saleem, i prefer gnome for its simplicity but i do think that kde apps are light years ahead of their gnome "opponents"
<saleem> aha i already installed the both
<ActionParsnip> saleem: or just pure fluxbox
<saleem> but i dont know which better for usin
<ActionParsnip> saleem: there is no "best" its only better for you, use which you prefer
<saleem> ok
<dr_willis> saleem,  'better' for what.. :)    Tey both are useable.
<saleem> ty
<jim_p> erUSUL, so... kde already has the thing that is supposed to exist in every de!
<ActionParsnip> saleem: run each for a month or so, see which you like
<bullgard4> Pici: I do not intend to file a bug. I would like to know what is meant by 'GNOME automounter'.
<lucax> i want more screensaver for my screen besides ubuntus repos ones! where can i find more?? :)
<Pici> bullgard4: Concidering that its filed under gnome-volume-manager, I'd consider them one in the same.
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. just used recoverjpeg on a SD HC 8GB card from a camera, it got a fair amount of the wiped jpeg's off the camera,,, next trick though is the videos.. is there a way i can do a similar recovery not restricted to just jpeg images?
<dr_willis> lucax,  check the package manager tools for extras.. for starteres
<Pici> bullgard4: It sounds like 'automounter' is a more colloquial term for what g-v-m does.
<bullgard4> Pici: Yes. To me too.
<zttr> what do i need to do to make my cd/dvd drive work?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: dd_rescue and/or testdisk
<lucax> dr_willis: i already done that! thats why i would like to know where i can find more "besides" ubuntus repos
<error404notfound> can we have two servers, say one is apache and second is zope running while listening on port 80 at the same time?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: thank you very much.. i'll give them a crack :)-]
<ActionParsnip> zttr: if there is a cd in the tray, in a terminal type: sudo mount -a
<dr_willis> lucax,  google I guess.. gnome-look.org perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> zttr: it will be accessile via /media/cdrom0
<zttr> okay, thx
<lucax> dr_willis: thanks
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip and tiyowan: see you guys in a bit. off to update the bios, for what it's worth  :-)
<histo> Is there an easy way to share a printer with samba? I see how to connect to a printer using samba. But I want to host a printer so my wife can print from her vista laptop.
<Guest82551> need command line help , im mounting external drives however unsure where to mount them as if i use /media i can only mount one drive? thanks
<jim_p> histo, is that printer hp?
<ActionParsnip> histo: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<dr_willis> histo,  i install the samba service. and it sort of auto-shared my printers - i do think i edited the smb.conf file to allow guests to print.
<histo> jim_p, yes I
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: what's the difference between packages here gddrescue and ddrecuse?
<jim_p> Guest82551, make folders in there
<jtaji> Guest82551: make subdirectories in /media and mount them on the subdirectories
<histo> ActionParsnip, dr_willis I think i found a howto on the wiki finally
<saleem> GUys i have downloaded unsplash screen that called as finger point from gnome-look but it didnt work
<histo> dr_willis, thats true it auto shares. nvm
<saleem> i followed what wrote on readme
<dr_willis> histo,  i had to enable guest  for it. to allow all the pcs to get to the printer - i recall..
<Guest82551> jtaji:  ok live /media/sdc1 ect ..
<jim_p> histo, you can print normally but you cant share the printer?
<saleem> Is there somone tried it
<NET||abuse> i want a finger print scanner loging splash screen that actually works. read my finger print through the screen!! hehe
<jim_p> saleem, what was written in readme?
<saleem> INTRODUCTION
<saleem> This is a theme for Usplash, the default boot splash manager of Ubuntu-based distribution. It has been made by using images and ideas from the Bootsplash Theme named Fingerprint, released under GPL in kde-look site.
<saleem> Credits for the original work go to peterson, the author of bootsplash theme. If you want, you can find the original theme here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29662
<FloodBot2> saleem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * basileus gives ikonia the hitch hikers guide to the galaxy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gotoda> =)
<saleem> Nice
<saleem> The ban is gone
<Guest78386> Hello i tried to install this backport module but it failed now whne i try to remove it i get:http://pastebin.ca/1291446.  add a -f?
<sari> sry that was me ^^
<ActionParsnip> sari: i'd reinstall it then remove it
<sari> ActionParsnip: it wont install either
<jim_p> sari, why dont u use apt-get remove?
<ActionParsnip> sari: even if you force all?
<jim_p> sari, btw, you cant remove a kernel while its running! what is your uname -r
<ActionParsnip> sari: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: nice
<sari> ActionParsnip: same err
<digifor> If there are any ubuntu and lotus 8.5 domino guru's can you please join me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<sari> jim_p: the backport is for a kernel that was never installed
<ActionParsnip> sari: as jim_p says: what is the output of uname -r ?
<sari> ActionParsnip: jim_p 2.6.27-9-generic
<orestis> Hello everyone :P
<luker> bye
<abraxxa> re
<prahal_> hi I am using jaunty so I cannot test anymore. Does someone running at-spi-registryd and rhythhmbox noticed weird stalls in the application when pressing a multimedia key ?
<A4Tech> hi
<A4Tech> help me please!
<A4Tech> http://paste.org.ru/?05rn1n
<abraxxa> A4Tech: will be problematic in your language
<abraxxa> seems your filesystem is mounted read only
<ushimitsudoki> A4Tech: plus you are running as root? You are doing strange things
<ushimitsudoki> A4Tech: usually, Ubuntu uses sudo
<ChristianBill> Does anyone know of an mp3 player that runs from the console, one that doesnt have a GUI
<A4Tech> ushimitsudoki this is sudo -i
<A4Tech> key word for error - AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'adapter'
<A4Tech> and
<abraxxa> ChristianBill: mplayer maybe?
<A4Tech> rm: невозможно удалить `ttyUB3-': Read-only file system ... ect
<A4Tech> etc*
<A4Tech> can not be removed = невозможно удалить
<jim_p> ChristianBill, mpd maybe?
<ushimitsudoki> A4Tech: have you tried it with sudo? That would be the first thing I would do. Because the errors look like permission problems to me.
<ushimitsudoki> A4Tech: anyway, just a suggestion
<A4Tech> I do not know what to do = /
<A4Tech> one sec
<jim_p> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<zttr> i have a hardware memory stick reader for sony cams on my laptop... how can I get it to work? appreciate all answers ;)
<sari> Hello i tried to install this backport module but it failed now whne i try to remove it i get:http://pastebin.ca/1291446.
<xiangfu> !dep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dep
<adaptr> zttr: is the reader detected ? lspci
<_empty> when in gnome, can i type something to get out to console?
<zttr> no
<abraxxa> anyone using ubuntu in an active directory and accessing domain file shares?
<A4Tech> http://paste.org.ru/?a45tf6 - is not root
<adaptr> _empty: dfine "get out"
<ActionParsnip> _empty: you can type exit
<Armored_Azrael> Anyone have a good workaround for making flash work with PA on amd64 intrepid?
<_empty> my graphic gets messed upp becouse i chosed another driver
<ActionParsnip> _empty: it will close the terminal
<abraxxa> PA?
<_empty> Need to get out to console to edit a file
<ActionParsnip> _empty: alt-tab
<A4Tech> the problem persists
<abraxxa> Armored_Azrael: 10 beta x64 works like a charm here
<ChristianBill> jim_p and abraxxa: Thanks, Ill try
<adaptr> _empty: open a terminal
<Armored_Azrael> abraxxa: OK, I'll try reinstalling flash, see if that fixes it
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: i am looking at ddrescue and testdisk, but these are only for repairing a damaged volume and copying a disk image,, i need to just scan the disk image for deleted files now..
<Armored_Azrael> abraxxa: PA = pulseaudio
<abraxxa> ah
<abraxxa> yes works fine here
<adaptr> _empty: or just... edit the file ?
<Milos_SD> hello all... Is it safe to do an update of kernel on 2.6.27-11? I ask becouse there is no update for nvidia-glx package. Will driver work?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: well assume its damaged as its not readablein the normal fashion
<_empty> adaptr: how should edit the file when my X is crashin and i cant get out from it
<abraxxa> how can i debug gvfs?
<adaptr> _empty: you might have mentioned this earlier
<_empty> hehe
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: well all i think that happened is the ccamera glitched and formatted itself.. now recoverjpeg managed to get 90% of the images back off the disk.
<ushimitsudoki> A4Tech: sorry man I don't know what to make of it :(
<zttr> are there any memory stick specific drivers for ubuntu? or is there another trick to it...
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: exactly, its damaged, you can copy off an image of the files and recover data from that
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: so the issue now is there's a video file or 2 in themix that i need to recover.. i'm making an image of the disk with ddrescue for now, how do i then go about scanning the disk for other stuff
<A4Tech> and google anything on this particular error does not
<_empty> adaptr: any suggestions how to stop it from starting gdm or what its called..
<A4Tech> =((
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: ok,, so i've copied the 8 gb of raw disk image into an img file... i'm not sure how to get lost files out of that image.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: try foremost
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: foremost,, ok, awsome.. i'll give it a bash :)
<adaptr> _empty: hit ctrl-alt-F1 to reach a console, log in, and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo killall Xorg
<prahal_> A4Tech, it looks like your bluetoot device is not detected
<ActionParsnip> mkdir ~/recover; sudo foremost -t <type to recover> -i <image file> -o ~/recovery
<A4Tech> prahal_ on ubuntu 8.04 everything worked great
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<_empty> adaptr: wont work, gdm starts to fast and reboot is needed :(
<kusanagi_> ive got my nvidia resolution messed up. My monitor doesnt support it... Anybody knows how can i change it?
<A4Tech> though I now put the version for ubuntu 8.10 is still a problem
<exco> how do I recover "broken sound" ? my sound normally works fine - just that it breaks every now and then either going silent or making completely weird noises
<prahal_> A4Tech, I know from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/284982 have you tried with bluez 4 ?
<jim_p> A4Tech, is the usb bluetooth dongle identified in lsusb?
<Armored_Azrael> abraxxa: Sorry, my bad--looks like ubuntu just didn't unmute my speakers, and the mute/unmute was controlling the PA mute/unmute. Fixed
<prahal_> hum lsusb does not tell if it is "detected" in the mean that a module knows it
<liangqian> any one know how to use miro?
<sari> Hello i tried to install this backport module but it failed now whne i try to remove it i get:http://pastebin.ca/1291446.
<abraxxa> Armored_Azrael: great!
<prahal_> A4Tech, hciconfig
<ActionParsnip> !miro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<A4Tech> prahal_: http://paste.org.ru/?qovidd
<ActionParsnip> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1767 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<A4Tech> prahal_: http://paste.org.ru/?uxnmeh
<marian2> hallo
<marian2> kan mir bitte einer sachgen wie ich rausfinde kan wie filr ram ich trin hab ?
<adaptr> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<adaptr> go there, and wait till Ze Germans come
<aremay> !psybnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psybnc
<kusanagi_> is there a gui for xorg.conf?
<adaptr> xorg-configure
<prahal_> A4Tech, ok then the kernel handles it well . bluetooth-properties finds it too ?
<adaptr> or xorg-config
<Pici> !x > kusanagi_
<ubottu> kusanagi_, please see my private message
<sari> noone knows how to remove a package that causes dmesg to error?
<A4Tech> prahal_: bond@bond-desktop:~$ bluetooth-properties
<A4Tech> prahal_: i see gui window
<delaneys> this is so strange, my wireless was working perfect yesterday now ubuntu wont even recognise
<A4Tech> prahal_: 3 radio button
<aremay> anyone know how to get psybnc?
<tiyowan> sari: What is the error?
<aremay> for intrepid
<gizmo> can i get free psybnc also in ubuntu?
<zttr> which package is best to install so the system detects the memory card reader?
<prahal_> A4Tech, and no name of the adapter ?
<A4Tech> prahal_: sec
<gizmo> can anyone help me wheere to find free psybnc
<Pici> aremay, gizmo: There are no repository packages for that application.
<tiyowan> sari: Sorry, I got disconnected. What dmesg error are you getting?
<Pici> tiyowan: That person is no longer in the channel.
<Pici> gizmo: This is a support channel, we do not offer those sort of free services.
<delaneys> gizmo:http://www.psybnc.at/download.html
<A4Tech> prahal_: http://itmages.org.ru/view.php?action=view&id=968&key=3973de
<tiyowan> Pici: Oops.
<prahal_> A4Tech, only those three buttons means bluetooth dongle is not seen (it is the same if I unplug my usb one)
<zorael> When compiling something from source into packages, how do I increment the version string? Like, "1:7.4~5ubuntu3". dh_make?
<prahal_> I don't know this well the internal of bluez-gnome . May be an hal issue
<RizR> chaps. nvidia+dual head with proprietry driver+ubuntu_gnome. how do I maximize window across both monitors?
<Pici> zorael: You'll probably be better off asking that in #ubuntu-motu
<zorael> Pici: Awesome, thanks
<A4Tech> prahal_: I even disconnected usb adapter 3 buttons
<prahal_> A4Tech, lshal |less then /blue do you find anything ?
<uberspaced> is there a program that checks /var/log/auth.log for unknown user attempts and blocks that IP after like, 5 failed attempts or something?
<adaptr> denyhosts
<adaptr> it's great
<A4Tech> prahal_: http://paste.org.ru/?z133po
<ushimitsudoki> RizR: With Compiz?
<uberspaced> adaptr thanks.
<uberspaced> looking into it.
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> before ubuntu 8.** I didnt have totem movie player using over 50% of my cpu but with both 8.04 and 8.10 it did... anyone know why?
<delaneys> is it possible an update messed up my network manager
<ushimitsudoki> Rizr: In general options, you can set the outputs. By default, it will try to force maximizing to only one monitor
<jim_p> delaneys, what network manager do you use (which version)?
<uberspaced> adaptr does it come installed with some sensible defaults?
<ushimitsudoki> Rizr: so you can set it there, or maybe disable Compiz if you want to test it
<levidos> c:\windows\explorer.exe is missing. help please.
<uberspaced> err, well, it started the daemon already, i guess it's ready to go...
<delaneys> wel see im triple booting and oddly my linux mint works wit network manager 0.7.0
<Gnea> levidos: /join #windows
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: what's the option in general options?
<prahal_> A4Tech, hum weird it has capability bluetooth_hci :-/
<ushimitsudoki> RizR: i think it is Display Settings > Outputs.
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<A4Tech> prahal_: What other programs have to go to my phone? for bluetooth
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: outputs got 640x480+0+0 which is probably position and size?
<ranjithk> Hi guys
<RickX> does anyone know of a plugin for rhythmbox that will allow it to export the playlist so it can be printed on a cd cover?
<ranjithk> i need a professional look to my ubuntu 8.10 .. Like Mac.. But i don't want the exact MAC theme.. any suggestion?
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: what should be the value? My full desktop resolution is 2560x1024
<RickX> Amrok hsa such a script in which it exports to inkscape
<prahal_> A4Tech, bluez is the middle layer . blueman is not at fault only bluez does not report the adapter correclty
<ushimitsudoki> RizR: right if you uncheck detect outputs it will probably mazimize across both monitors. I just tried it and it worked for me. I did not have to enter the full resolution. Try both, though if one doesn't work
<dimebar> ranjithk: clearlooks or gilouche
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: needs X restart?
<A4Tech> prahal_: What should I do?
<ushimitsudoki> Rizr: i didn't need one
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: unchecking detect outputs didn't work for me.
<ranjithk> any other suggestion guys?
<ushimitsudoki> Rizr: Then try entering the 2560x1025 manually in the outputs section as well
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: i take that one back. works.
<ranjithk> Thanks dimebar, gilouche looks cool..
<ushimitsudoki> RizR: Hooray!
<abeck> good morning all
<prahal_> A4Tech, I would try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/284982/comments/33 ie adding those repository if not already done and upgrade
<prahal_> it seems the blueman repo has more up to date bluez too
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: cheers :-) one more thing. ideally a separate combination to maximize window across monitors and default action to do it on one. What do you reckon about that?
<nathan7> Hi, I'm looking for a way to get a scanner without Linux drivers working. I have the Windows driver disk, but I can't use that normally. Is it possible to run it with something Wine-ish?
<ushimitsudoki> RizR: to my knowledge compiz doesn't support that. You can set per-window sizing, but it's not quite the same thing. I tried to get that "maximize" and "REALLY maximize" working once and couldn't find a good solution
<beto> erwer
<uberspaced> adaptr read the doc for denyhosts; fail2ban was mentioned in there
<beto> e ai galera
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: gonna try using outputs options. may be get somewhere. cheers for this :-)
<A4Tech> prahal_: I have all the packages for bluetooth installed from the repository
<ramon> what program should i install to be able to see the shared files in my network?
<uberspaced> fail2ban will eventually remove the rule blocking the host; I installed that.  Do you see a reason why one should be used instead of the otehr?
<ranjithk> Guys, any suggestion for ultimate theme?
<abraxxa> does anybody know what STATUS_MORE_PROCESSING_REQUIRED in samba means?
<FTPeed> hi, has anyone got virtualhosts working with the standard ubuntu 8.04 pure-ftpd package?
<gmathews> abraxxa: u need a new processor?
<abraxxa> gmathews: haha, very funny
<gmathews> heee heee. lol no clue mate :)
<delaneys> jim_p:wel see im triple booting and oddly my linux mint works wit network manager 0.7.0
<jim_p> delaneys, linux mint used wicd
<jim_p> *uses
<ushimitsudoki> RizR: Good luck .. let me know if you get a clean solution
<RizR> ushimitsudoki: sure. thanks.
<onetinsoldier> ranjithk: Aurora Leopard BSM
<gmathews> Boerworz - Afrikaans?
<Boerworz> gmathews: No, but I lived there for 4 years
<ranjithk> Thanks onetinsoldier , checking it out
<gmathews> lol Im in south africa now
<shahrooz> hi guys
<Boerworz> gmathews: Nice :)
<gmathews> shweet where u at now?
<Boerworz> gmathews: Cold Sweden..
<shahrooz> i have a bad problem in add/remove ing any program
<marc__> german server?
<gmathews> lol quiet a change in countries
<onetinsoldier> ranjithk: ok, cool. let me know what you think of it as far as a suggestion goes. :-)
<gmathews> hey shahrooz : what exactly is the problem
<Boerworz> gmathews: Yeah. I'm planning on moving back to SA as soon as I finish school
<prahal_> A4Tech, I am out of guesses. Maybe bug the maintenair . He may know better (I have been acking on bluez-gnome but not the detection part :(
<NWAdawg> hello
<gmathews> Ah sweet. Im studying at Wits - you remember it?
<ranjithk> dude it is leopard theme, i dont want to imitate leopard , though i like its look in professionalism
<A4Tech> gnome-vfs-obexftp tool you can use this tool
<marc__> german server?
<shahrooz> gmathews: when i add or remove programes after the finish i've got this error http://i43.tinypic.com/a2aoom.png and also after that http://i39.tinypic.com/1z55hjm.png
<Pici> !de | marc__
<ubottu> marc__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Boerworz> gmathews: Hmm, nope :/ Is that a high-school or university?
<onetinsoldier> ranjithk: ok, roger that
<gmathews> Boerworz: its the university of Witwatersrand lol.
<Boerworz> Ah, ok ^^
<ranjithk> @onetinsoldier: thanks anyways :)
<g8tor> can someone help me with my usb issues? In 8.04 if I plugged in the same drive it would automount, now in 8.10 zip, nothing nada!
<NWAdawg> is there some way to change a partition from primary to extended without damaging contents?
<onetinsoldier> ranjithk: you're welcome
<Boerworz> gmathews: I moved from SA after 7th-grade, so I don't know all the universities :P
<gmathews> hahaha okay man.. You must be missing the biltong and wors though
<shahrooz> gmathews: you see that ?
<Boerworz> gmathews: Haha, actually, I don't really xD I wasn't a big fan of it, but the rest of my family loved it
<prahal_> g8tor, you could check in nautilus > preferences last tab, last checkbox
<prahal_> and that the drive is not defined in /etc/fstab
<gmathews> shahrooz: hmmm not sure maybe read up on purging in apt?
<A4Tech> hoho
<prahal_> A4Tech, improvments ?
<enigma_> I have strange problem. I use Ubuntu 8.10 and settings 1024*768@60
<enigma_> when I starrt system on my LCD I see INPUT IS OUT OF RANGE
<enigma_> so I swicth to CRT monitor, log into system and swict back to LCD
<enigma_> and now on LCD everything looks ok
<enigma_> so what may be a problem??
<FloodBot2> enigma_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g8tor> prahal_: will check that
<A4Tech> the fire blueman. obex: / / [00:16:20: XXXXX99] / cool
<EADG> 10
<gmathews> shahrooz: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/251
<shahrooz> gmathews: i don't know :( what i should do ?
<A4Tech> prahal_: =)
<shahrooz> gmathews: let me see that !
<Gnea> enigma_: what make/model is the monitor?
<Armored_Azrael> How do I get 32 bit headers, i.e. linux/ioctl32.h?
<enigma_> LCD LG 15
<NET||abuse> hmm, foremost blocksize,, not sure what i should set,, if i set -b 1 is that the most likely to find any and all files?
<enigma_> model L1511S
<Gnea> enigma_: and what video card?
<enigma_> integrated intel
<enigma_> would you like to see my xorg.conf ?
<g8tor> prahal_: the Browse media when inserted is checked
<prahal_> and the fstab ?
<Gnea> enigma_: not yet... was the LG plugged in when you turned the computer on?
<enigma_> yes
<error404notfound> how can I check if a certain software is running on a prot?
<enigma_> and when Log in panell should appear
<enigma_> monitor switch off
<Gnea> enigma_: and at what point, exactly, does the LG step out of frequency?
<hwilde> error404notfound, system-> admin-> system monitor    processes tab
<g8tor> prahal_: no sign of it in fstab @ all
<error404notfound> hwilde: from cli
<hwilde> error404notfound, ps -ef   | grep -i processname
<enigma_> Gnea probably yes
<Gnea> enigma_: If I understand you correctly, the system boots up with the ubuntu logo, then when the login screen proceeds to appear, it steps out of frequency then?
<enigma_> yes
<shahrooz> gmathews: sorry i don't understand what i should do !?
<hwilde> Gnea, enigma_  i have a computer like that the gtk login it doesn't like it, set to auto-login it loads xorg settings and its ok
<gmathews> hahaha hmmm shahrooz let me see
<Gnea> enigma_: go ahead and pastebin xorg.conf *and* /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: i'll help ya
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: thank you !
<Gnea> hwilde: is that the monitor you set the system up with to begin with?
<shahrooz> gmathews: so funny ye ? :D
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: you're welcome :-)
<alphawolf83> could somebody give me a docu link für 7zip ? the man-page is to short and i don't get it to work. to be precise what is the parameter after -m
<hwilde> Gnea, no it's an external projector.  but it is all setup in xorg perfectly.  just the gdm login screen bails
<gmathews> shweet onetinsoldier :)
<gmathews> im still a beginner myself
<Gnea> hwilde: d'oh! I haven't played with one of those in ubuntu yet
<harlemdavvey> hi there!!!
<enigma_> Gnea
<enigma_> here http://pastebin.com/d6871d549
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: perhaps you should try an reinstall the havp.. purge it then reinstall it
<gmathews> hey harlemdavvey
<harlemdavvey> can someone help me with the desktop menu bar????
<Gnea> enigma_: thanks, looking
<abraxxa> is there an irc channel for work related problems which are solved by people who have knowledge of the source?
<delux> hallo habe ein problem krige mein webcam nicht anslaufen
<hwilde> Gnea, enigma_,   you might want to try auto-login to see if it's just the gdm login page.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<gmathews> shahrooz: use sudo dpkg --purge nameofapplication
<hwilde> abraxxa, you could make a bug report and ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<alphawolf83> delux, english :)
<harlemdavvey> my menu bar disappeared and i cannot figure out why.. how can i solve the problem???
<hwilde> harlemdavvey, did you log out and log back in ?
<gmathews> which menu harlemdavvey ?
<delux> my englich its no gut
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: ^^^ try what gmathews said.. but perhaps a little differently
<harlemdavvey> my menu bar
<harlemdavvey> on the desktop
<delux> i dont can install my webcam
<alphawolf83> delux, the webcam is it and USB? vendor (Hersteller) ?
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: try...  dpkg --purge --force-depends havp  ...what happens>?
<gmathews> the one on top or botto,
<shahrooz> gmathews: i'v got this : dpkg: --purge needs at least one package name argument  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files; Type dpkg --license for copyright
<harlemdavvey> the one on the top
<harlemdavvey> i have just one bar
<hwilde> shahrooz, the command is     sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<harlemdavvey> the one with places, programs..
<gmathews> right click - click add to panel
<hwilde> harlemdavvey, did you log out and log back in ?
<harlemdavvey> no, i just logged in
<Gnea> enigma_: I'm going to guess that your CRT monitor is made by CTX?
<enigma_> yes
<delux> yes its usb ander lsusb i found thisID 17a1:0118
<harlemdavvey> no, i cannot create a new panel
<crovax> i just fixed my display with, yay
<shahrooz> hwilde:  Check errorlog for errors. Exiting.. invoke-rc.d: initscript havp, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing havp (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  havp E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<harlemdavvey> if not i would have fixed the problem..
<gmathews> lol then that is beyond my knowledge..
<Gnea> enigma_: okay, because as I see it, you booted it up, this time anyway, with the CRT plugged in... are you able to ctrl-alt-F1?
<pherk> is it possible to make the ttys use Unicode? if so, how?
<prem> Hi All,
<harlemdavvey> is there someone who can help me?
<enigma_> no I boot with LCD plugged in
<harlemdavvey> i only have the terminal to solve this problem
<enigma_> I switch to CRT to see login form
<gmathews> terminal is all you need - that is what my sensei told me.
<alphawolf83> harlemdavvey, what do you mean with create a new panel?
<harlemdavvey> yea, it's all i need but i don't know how to use it xxD
<Gnea> enigma_: okay - if you press ctrl-alt-F1, it should take you to a console - then use ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the GUI
<shahrooz> hwilde: well ? what're you think ?
<prem> I created a Live USB disk, and installed on a machine capable of booting from USB, now I would like to install on a system without usbboot, unfortunately I deleted the cd image, is there a way I recreate the cd image from USB?
<alphawolf83> gmathews :)
<prahal_> g8tor, hum you could try to stop hal sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop; start it by hand sudo hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes , wait a bit for it to settle down and plug your device
<hwilde> shahrooz, pastebin the output of   "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  please
<enigma_> Gnea, ok, I back for a moment, I will try
<hwilde> Gnea, enigma_,  line 336  #
<hwilde> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0   drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)        that does not sound good
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: this dir will probably be empty, but i'd like to check it anyway before we begin..   ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<Gnea> hwilde: keep reading - after it loads the correct module for the intel, it finds it
<gmathews> alphawolf83: how u doing mate :D
<Magilla> I'm having issues with audio - it works when I boot, but after a couple of days of uptime, it stops working. Can anyone help me out?
<craigbass1976> Any Open Office gurus in here?  Is there a way to have the word count always open, or do I have to keep opening it up and closing it?  I see I can go into file -> Properties -> statistics too, but there again, can't type until I close the window
<enigma_> guys maybe you want to see xorg.conf ?
<Gnea> enigma_: please
<delux> fuck all
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: you should just see this -->  . ..
<Gnea> !language | delux
<ubottu> delux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<craigbass1976> hey
<shahrooz> hwilde: it's working (downloading ... ) onetinsoldier: just a min i test it, sorry
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: ok, cool
<gmathews> !language | gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews, please see my private message
<gmathews> awesome stuff :D
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: total 8 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-12-22 17:42 . drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2008-12-22 17:42 ..
<hwilde> Gnea, enigma_,  also line 440 not good    (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 253
<enigma_> here is my xorg.conf
<enigma_> http://pastebin.com/d5c20bf18
<Magilla> I'm getting this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<Magilla> that's from sound preferences, when I click Test
<jeremy_> hi
<gmathews> Has anyone got the animated add-on on compiz to work on Intrepid?
<gmathews> i have it enabled - but nothing is happening
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: that's it ?
<hwilde> Gnea, enigma_, see it is repeatedly trying to find your hsync and vrefresh?  line 687-688 keeps repeating.   you need to specify those in the config file
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: first . and second ..
<prahal_> Magilla, looks liek gconfaudiosink is set to pulseaudio and pulseaudio has died
<Magilla> ah
<Magilla> how do I fix it?
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: ok.. the 'ls'(not 'la', lol) looks ok.   yes, it's fine
<enigma_> hwilde I'm not very good in using ubuntu, but probably I set it in xorg.conf?
<prahal_> Magilla, either switch to alsa in preferences> sound , or restart pulseaudio ($ pulseaudio) by hand when it crashes
<enigma_> could you look at it
<shahrooz> hwilde: after all downloads , give me this : W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<enigma_> I paste link above
<prahal_> enigma_, why do you need a modeline ?
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: yes... i got the same thing from the command..  drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-12-22 04:47 .   drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2008-12-22 04:47 ..
<enigma_> I don't know, I had some problems with SINGNAL OUT OF RANGE
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: it's wrong ?
<enigma_> and I copy this from some forum
<prem> I created a Live USB disk, and installed on a machine capable of booting from USB, now I would like to install on a system without usbboot, unfortunately I deleted the cd image, is there a way I recreate the cd image from USB?
<enigma_> so maybe my xorg.conf isn't good at 100%
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: no..it's fine.. i got the same thing from the output of the 'ls' command. sorry if i'm being confusing, i've been up too long
<Gnea> enigma_: okay, your xorg.conf is trying to force a specific display down your monitor's throat. your monitor is saying: "uh, no."
<Magilla> prahal_: http://pastebin.com/d2ba94681
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: :D no prob
<ope_> after a kernal upgrade my ubuntu wont boot. it says ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx does not exist dropping to a shell
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: so it's all working ok now? hwilde get you all fixed up ok?
<ope_> any ideas?
<gmathews> lol Gnea nice use of metaphors there.
<enigma_> Gnea, why?
<Kurowsaki> hello
<Gnea> enigma_: because different monitors have different frequency ranges, and this is especially true between CRT and LCD displays
<Magilla> I'm getting this error when I choose OSS: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Device is being used by another application
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ You need to set the right v/h values for your monitor not random ones.  You can also try removing the two lines and seeing if it will find them on its own
<Kurowsaki> hey how do i change my graphics back to when i move my screen it wobble like jello
<prahal_> enigma_, the fact that it works when you switch back from CRT ... probably means that this line does more harm than good (if I understood well you still have out of range issue with it (wasn't the issue with the crt beforehand ?
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ set the wrong value on a old crt and it can go poof.. literally
<hwilde> shahrooz, that is an odd message.  can you run it again and see if it works the second time please
<A4Tech> prahal_: help me plz)) http://itmages.org.ru/view.php?action=view&id=971&key=973f1a
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, it's not finding them on it's own, it's looping in the xorg.0.log trying to figure it out
<Logic7> Scare|Working
<Kurowsaki> HELP
<shahrooz> hwilde:ok
<A4Tech> prahal_: http://itmages.org.ru/view.php?action=view&id=972&key=a7c433
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde did he try it without those two lines.
<enigma_> no no
<shahrooz> hwilde: sorry what was that command ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > Kurowsaki
<ubottu> Kurowsaki, please see my private message
<enigma_> I set it from my LCD guidebook
<gmathews> how is chatzilla compared to xchat
<hwilde> shahrooz, just hit up arrow in your terminal, or type in "history"
<administrator> hi everyone
<Kurowsaki> WILL U PLZ TELL ME HOW TO CHANGE MY GRAPHICS TO WHEN I MOVE MY SCREENS IT WOBBLES LIKE JELLO
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > Kurowsaki
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: no it's not working
<enigma_> so for  LCD 	HorizSync       31.0 - 63.0
<enigma_> 	VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0 are right
<gmathews> Kurowsaki: behold the power of compiz.
<hwilde> enigma_, you have a crt not lcd
<hwilde> !compiz > Kurowsaki
<ubottu> Kurowsaki, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ but are those from the manual for your specific monitor
<enigma_> I have LCD
<mon^rch> can anyone here reccomend a good quake howto?
<shahrooz> hwilde: i typed 1000 command in these mins ! i forgot that :D
<enigma_> I use LCD
<enigma_> but I need to swicth to CRT to see login form !!
<shahrooz> hwilde: ok found it ;)
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: ok. let's i missed what the error is. is it still the same error that you posted on tinypic?
<harlemdavvey> guys anybody knows if there is a mp3 player that works well on linux???
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ what is exact make and model for your monitor
<enigma_> and after i pass login and password
<harlemdavvey> just like ipod, or anything else
<enigma_> Iswicth back to LCD
<Gnea> enigma_: try this one: http://pastebin.com/m5175cf4f
<hwilde> enigma_, Jack_Sparrow,  http://pastebin.com/d6871d549     line 518  (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CTX", prod id 21368
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey any that show up as storage media seem to work just fine
<ZeroA4> harlemdavvey, ipod shuffle
<filipe> hello
<enigma_> LCD -> LG Flatron L1511S
<alphawolf83> what is the command to logout the gui?
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: ye that's it http://i43.tinypic.com/a2aoom.png and http://i39.tinypic.com/1z55hjm.png
<Kurowsaki> will someone plz help me
<prahal_> Magilla, ok I was wrong pulseaudio is running  . What does gconftool -g '/system/gstreamer/0.10/default/audiosink' gives ?
<Gnea> alphawolf83: it's in the System menu
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde NOt what I asked.
<alphawolf83> sorry COMMAND
<slapstics-12> hello all what's the best way of setting a media server for a ps3 in ubuntu 8.10
<harlemdavvey> can you give me some link to sites that talk about linux compatible mp3 playerS?
<harlemdavvey> i just hate that ipod shuffle
<Kurowsaki> why cant i get my windows till wiggle when i move them
<Magilla> prahal_: autoaudiosink
<ZeroA4> Kurowsaki, system - preferences - apereance - visual efects -> none!
<saturnJoe> can anyone help me with something? I messed up gnome somehow, but it's related to kernel modules i think
<ZeroA4> harlemdavvey, ipod shuffle + shuffle-db.sourceforge.net
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: ok... well, i know one way to fix it, although someone else may know a better way. my method is to use a sledge hammer on dpkg. do you want to try it?
<Gnea> alphawolf83: you mean, from the terminal?
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: it's dangressly ?
<alphawolf83> Gnea, yeah that's correct
<shahrooz> hwilde: W: Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]  W: Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]  W: Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-upda
<alphawolf83> Gnea, because i don't have a panel so i need the command for the thing i would normally do using the panel
<hwilde> shahrooz, could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Gnea> alphawolf83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415174
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: not too dangerous. but you seem pretty new to this, and i'm wondering if you could follow the instructions well enough, but i get the feeling you could
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ 31-61KHz, Auto-Synchronous               56-75Hz, Auto-Synchronous
<ope_> after a kernal upgrade my ubuntu wont boot. it says ALERT /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx does not exist dropping to a shell!   anyone get this before?
<Magilla> prahal_: this is worrying me: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<prahal_> A4Tech,is there another choice than obex push ? Could it be that your phone has a switch preventing it from working by default
<shahrooz> hwilde: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Tumpster> anyone up for a speaker question?
<enigma_> Jack_Sparrow there are right settings?
<hwilde> shahrooz,  pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<saturnJoe> Tumpster: I can try to help you
<shahrooz> onetinsoldier: i think it's better i test anymore command and last test it :D
<Gnea> alphawolf83: instead of --kill, use --force-logout
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ those are what they should be..  http://pastebin.com/m70750830
<prahal_> Magilla, only a warning (W) E: pid.c: Daemon already running. is the error
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: ok, roger that
<shahrooz> hwilde: The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit bash: pastebinit: command not found
<Gnea> hey, look at that, it even tells you how to fix the problem
<hwilde> shahrooz, doh!
<Magilla> prahal_: I've just found out that I'm not in the group "pulse-access". is this an issue?
<Kurowsaki> hey i need some more help. i went to isual effects and set it on the highest visual effect settings which worked before but now it will not wut could be wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ http://sysdoc.doors.ch/LG/L1511S.pdf
<Gnea> Kurowsaki: it will not what?
<enigma_> ok, I try to reload system
<enigma_> i will back for a moment
<shahrooz> hwilde: what was that ?!
<kasper> Have anyone here successfully installed pybabel in ubuntu 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma_ Not sure if that is all of your problem, but it is a step in the right direction
<hwilde> shahrooz, you shouldn't be getting those invalid http headers from the repos
<Magilla> prahal_: I tried killing the process, but it gives me that same error
<frybye> he - what (sound-) graphic equalizer do you folks use with intrepid???
<Kurowsaki> when i go to put it on so it will wiggle when i move the screen it will not let me put it at its highest setting y not
<prahal_> Magilla, when you had the audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused did you ran it as the your user ? (no switch user or such)
<Gnea> frybye: there's a decent one that comes with audacious
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki If you were using the restricted drivers installed manually and you updated the kernel you would need to reinstall the manually added drivers again
<shahrooz> hwilde: what should i doing ?
<Magilla> yeah, as me, from System/Preferences/Sounds
<frybye> Gnea - can it be used globally for other apps??
<Magilla> the "Test" button
<hwilde> shahrooz, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kurowsaki> how would i do the jack sparrow
<Gnea> Kurowsaki: if your video drivers are not setup correctly, it won't let you choose that setting. what video card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kurowsaki> ati radion
<frybye> Gnea: problem with the one in vlc is for instance that it resorts to "off = flat sound" when each new music file/track starts...
<shahrooz> hwilde: bash: pastebin: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki the same way you did it before..
<Gnea> Kurowsaki: which one?  open a terminal and type:  lspci | grep VGA
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, why would shahrooz be getting invalid http headers from the repos ?
<Gnea> frybye: no, it's just for audacious
<Kurowsaki> i just download alot of apps. and then the cool visual effects quit working
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: maybe he just needs to wait a bit on the repos. they do that sometimes then clear up after a bit. although, there could be something wrong with his sources
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde Start in sources like you are doing
<shahrooz> hwilde: ye it seems
<onetinsoldier> shahrooz: he means use a pastebin
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> !pastebin | shahrooz
<hwilde> dang too slow
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde make sure he had run update
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<frybye> I dont at the moment have audacious installed.. is it ok with gnome .. and can I make playlists with a persistant gra-equalizer setting??
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, he can't
<shahrooz> hwilde: aha, say easily :D
<hwilde> shahrooz, pastebin the output of   "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  please
<Kurowsaki> so what do i do delete all my apps to make it work again
<shahrooz> hwilde: ok
<Gnea> frybye: I'm not familiar with 'gra-equalizer'
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde if update fails then his sources need inspection
<hwilde> shahrooz, then pastebin the output of     cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hi there Jack, how are you today?
<alphawolf83> 7zip link for better documentation than man-page offers???
<frybye> Gnea - sorry I just mean graphic equalizer- settings - do they persist from one muisc file to the next being played...??
<Gnea> frybye: it's a global setting within audacious.
<frybye> ok - good I will have a look - thanks a lot...
<_empty> Anybody know what package i need to install, if i need gl dev package? witch i cant find
<Kurowsaki> it sais desktop effects could not be enabled wut can i do to fix this]
<Kurowsaki> is anyone going to help me
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier Not bad thanks.. looks like things are under control..
<Gnea> Kurowsaki: not if you're impatient.
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: :-)
<Kurowsaki> sorry im very frustrated
<hwilde> Kurowsaki, I think you should reboot at this point.  too many changes.  then see what state your system is in.
<yudha> zer,z.t'
<Kurowsaki> ok thx i try that BYE
<Gnea> Kurowsaki: I can tell. you might want to consider getting a cup of coffee or doing something else for a little while, then coming back to the problem
<yudha> hi....
<yudha> boz....join???
<Jack_Sparrow> _empty chasing dependencies for something you are trying to compile/install from outside our repos isnt really ubuntu support
<azhang2110> hi, can i burning several iso files in one dvd
<yudha> ok
<_empty> Jack_Sparrow: xlibmesa-gl-dev did the trick
<Kurowsaki> I DONT NEED A STINKIN CUP OF COFFEE lolololol JK
<shahrooz> hwilde:  cat output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90834/ and apt-get output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90837/
<_empty> Jack_Sparrow: oh ok, sry
<^Migs^> okay, how the heck do I set up Ubuntu so I can VNC into it, without having to log in locally first?
<Gnea> Kurowsaki: that is completely unnecessary, I was trying to be helpful.
<tiyowan> Gnea: Perhaps the gentleman had *too* many cups? ;)
<hwilde> shahrooz, why does it say "ir.archive.ubuntu.com"   is that ireland or something ?
<Gnea> tiyowan: perhaps :)
<Slart> ^Migs^: what kind of vnc server are you using?
<^Migs^> just vncserver
<^Migs^> what Ubuntu 8.04 came with
<shahrooz> hwilde: iran
<Gnea> tiyowan: maybe I should have suggested beer ;)
<enigma> Jack_Sparrow:
<enigma> now
<enigma> this dosen't help
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> ^Migs^: how do you start it?
<tiyowan> Gnea: :)
<enigma> even I nable autologin
<Slart> ^Migs^: I mean.. does it start when you login? or when you boot
<Gnea> enigma: did you try resetting your xorg.conf?
<^Migs^> it starts when I log in.  I want it to start when I boot.
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, his sources.list seems legit.  maybe iran is having repo trouble.  I don't understand the invalid http reply header
<enigma> Gnea, <I reastart my system
<Slart> !boot | ^Migs^
<enigma> restart is not enough?
<ubottu> ^Migs^: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> !session | ^Migs^
<ubottu> ^Migs^: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hwilde> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<hwilde> freenx is the bomb.
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde I would try a different repo at this point if sources look good
<Gnea> enigma: good. can you get to ctrl-alt-f1 with the LG LCD?
<^Migs^> perfect!  Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: maybe he just needs to wait a bit on the repos. they do that sometimes then clear up after a bit. although, there could be something wrong with his sources
<saturnJoe> my gnome keeps freezing, can anyone help?
<enigma> Gnea, I don't see login form
<shahrooz> hwilde: well ?
<hwilde> shahrooz, can you handle making a backup of your /etc/apt/sources.list and trying mine?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/90840/
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: never mind about anything possibly being wrong with his sources.list... he might just need to wait a bit and try again
<Gnea> enigma: well, did your monitor's light go from amber to green when you did that?
<shahrooz> hwilde: how ?
<saturnJoe> i needs help with gnome
<tiyowan> hwilde: The Middle East is currently experiencing 'net disruptions as well because of the undersea cable cut.
<hwilde> shahrooz, first to make the backup      sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<Gnea> tiyowan: which cut?
<hwilde> ohhh right that cable in the ocean.  maybe that is trouble.
<hwilde> Gnea, :  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7795320.stm
<shahrooz> hwilde: done
<hwilde> shahrooz, ok now type in   gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Timbo> what are my options if my monitor doesn't return any edid data?
<hwilde> shahrooz, delete everything in there and hten copy and paste mine from the pastein  http://paste.ubuntu.com/90840/
<Timbo> i'm stuck at a resolution way lower than the monitor can handle
<hwilde> Timbo, buy a newer monitor ;)
<shahrooz> hwilde: done
<hwilde> shahrooz, ok save the file and
<Timbo> actually i think it's probably more likely to be a driver problem
<hwilde> shahrooz, pastebin the output of   "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  please
<Jack_Sparrow> Timbo manually add the info to your xorg.conf
<Timbo> Jack_Sparrow: bah, as i feared :(
<shahrooz> hwilde: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Timbo not that bad..
<hwilde> Timbo, it's not hard, do you know what resolution you want
<Timbo> yeah 1280x1024
<Timbo> it's just a bit crap to have to still do that, in 2008 :|
<Jack_Sparrow> Timbo the hardest part is finding your real v/h refresh rates
<tiyowan> Gnea: The BBC link's got the info. Everything's snafu'ed for a while.
<prahal_> Magilla, killing the process would not help as it is a session process (ie restarted automatically). Yes I have just seen a ubuntu fr doc that was telling one had to be in pulse and pulse-access (also pulse-rt) . Though I am not and it is working (but I am running jaunty something may have changed)
<hwilde> Timbo, well what year is your monitor from if it doesn't send EDID ?    ubuntu will recognize almost any new monitor
<Timbo> couple of years old at the most
<hwilde> riiight
<Timbo> DGM L-1731
<Magilla> prahal_: the audio works for days, but after 3-7 days uptime, it stops working
<onetinsoldier> Timbo, do you currently have an empty xorg.conf file. i don't mean totally empty, but no values in there for the sections?
<Magilla> prahal_: seems more like a cumulative thing, like a memory leak, than a permissions issue
<Timbo> onetinsoldier: yup, i've dpkg-reconfigured it
<aboSamoor1> how can I load sans font in my tty ?
<prahal_> Magilla, ok so this trick is definitely not a requirement . Killing the process restart it . Does it also fix the permission error ?
<Timbo> using the nvidia (as opposed to nv) driver btw
<onetinsoldier> Timbo: and still empty after doing that?
<Timbo> yes
<Gnea> tiyowan: that's interesting. according to this: http://tinyurl.com/8gr733 the quake happened 5 days ago, yet it's only been out for less than 24 hours?
<Magilla> prahal_: I can't kill the process
<Magilla> prahal_: it won't let me
<tiyowan> Timbo: http://www.epsilonpc.co.uk/productinformation?code=L-1731 may have details on your refresh rates.
<prahal_> Magilla, pkill pulseaudio gives you a permission error ?
<onetinsoldier> Timbo: i have instructions you can try if you like.. no guarantee it will fill out your file, but it usually works
<Magilla> prahal_: I'll try that way. I was using pulseaudio --kill
<Timbo> http://pastebin.ca/1291496
<tiyowan> Gnea: Interesting, indeed. Depends really. Some places are getting service, some not, some for only some part of the day, etc.
<Timbo> tiyowan: thanks
<Gnea> tiyowan: true, and it could have been an aftershock
<prahal_> then in your ubuntu version it may be run as a daemon . sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart if this file exists?
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Magilla> prahal_: no errors using pkill...
<enigma> I got a problem, probably
<Gnea> tiyowan: so either: a) aftershock, b) pirates, c) the italia mafia  :)
<enigma> I don;t need to swicth to CRT
<Gnea> enigma: did you get the console to work?
<Kurowsaki> iiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm back
<enigma> it;s enoguh to plug out cble
<enigma> cable
<enigma> and plug in back
<prahal_> Magilla, :) then you may have to restart it by hand if ps ax|grep pulseaudio returns nothing
<enigma> so probably Ubuntu don;t recognize my monitor
<enigma> during booting
<enigma> but how to solve it
<Kurowsaki> i reboot my computer but still it wont work it seems to be the drivers wut should i do
<Magilla> prahal_: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio gave no errors
<Gnea> enigma: have you changed your xorg.conf at all?
<enigma> Gnea: I enable autologin
<Magilla> prahal_: but I still have no sound...
<enigma> no
<sychris> hello all i am using ver 8.04 lts and i am having problems installing xfce as the desktop enviro im not new to linux in general but  i am new to this dstro the doc pages say to go to add/remove apps and search for xubuntu-desktop however i could not locate it also looked for xfce and found apps for it but not the desktop gui
<enigma> Gnea only line with v and H sync
<Gnea> enigma: okay, so that gives you a GUI with the LCD now?
<enigma> ad I commett one line
<unr3a1> hey all
<Magilla> prahal_: ps ax|grep pulseaudio gives 2 processes
<enigma> yes
<unr3a1> I had a question.
<Magilla> prahal_: should I kill them?
<enigma> but I must plug off cacle
<pherk> is there a way to make ttys use unicode?
<enigma> and plug in back
<ushimitsudoki> sychris: I have found this site helpful in the past: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<enigma> after system boot
<prahal_> Magilla, hum you ll have to report the bug anyway to get this leak like issue .. but we may find a workaround . pkill -KILL -f pulseaudio
<Kurowsaki> when i reboot to set my visual effects on advanced it will not let me it appears to be my drivers what am i to do
<sychris> can any one telp me with this?
<enigma> and desktop appera :)
<x-kent> how can I run configuration editor in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<enigma> but I don;t want to plug off cable at each boot
<prahal_> Magilla, then check with ps ax |grep pulseaudio
<Kurowsaki> btw i have ubuntu 8.10
<J2daosh> anyone in here ever use ksh?
<Magilla> prahal_: they are now gone
<unr3a1> I got a new computer, and the shutdown options in the menu in the upper right corner of the screen, do not function properly.  They only log me off the computer.  i have to use init commands in terminal to shutdown.  any ideas why this might be happening?
<Kurowsaki> HELP: when i reboot to set my visual effects on advanced it will not let me it appears to be my drivers what am i to do
<bazhang> Kurowsaki, dont repeat so often
<J2daosh> what is wrong with this line : if (($hour == 9) && ($min < 30) then exit; endif
<enigma> Gnea so probablu ubuntu don\ recognize LCD at booting
<bazhang> Kurowsaki, compiz-fusion help in #compiz-fusion
<hwilde> J2daosh, /join #bash
<Gnea> bazhang: update your video driver.
<Magilla> prahal_: aha. i now have sound
<Kurowsaki> wut is that bazhang
<bazhang> Gnea, hehe
<Gnea> !ati | Kurowsaki
<ubottu> Kurowsaki: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prahal_> Magilla, then restart it via sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart and if the permission error arise kill it again and type pulseaudio as your user
<Gnea> bazhang: he's already been warned/removed.
<bazhang> Kurowsaki, /join #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> enigma: well, it's trying to recognize it, but something's getting in the way
<Magilla> prahal_: it's working beautifully
<x-kent> how can I run GNOME configuration editor in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Magilla> I'll report it as soon as I get some slep
<Magilla> *sleep
<Magilla> prahal_: many thanks for your help
<Magilla> prahal_: that's much easier than rebooting
<prahal_> Magilla, yup it works because you have autodetect and it use alsa if pulseaudio is killed. You could restart pulseaudio to see if pulseaudio behing restarted fixes the permission issue . Else just kill pulseaudio when it becomes crzy and you ll have sound
<Anna3> how do i mount my second drive which is /dev/sdb2
<prahal_> :)
<Slart> x-kent: gconf-editor in a terminal might do what you want
<x-kent> Andry_, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /where/you/want/to/mount
<unr3a1> so does anyone know what could be my problem?
<ertert> erttr
<ertert> erttr
<x-kent> Slart, yep, thanks, forgot the executable name...
<Anna3> x-kent: where do most ppl mount it too
<Gnea> enigma: okay, see if you can bring up System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Magilla> prahal_: I did pulseaudio start rather than restart
<enigma> Unknow Monitor
<pherk> Anna3: /media/someplace or /mnt/someplace
<prahal_> x-kent, or run the menu editor and enable it back
<enigma> in this windows
<hwilde> shahrooz, you are quiet now, I guess it worked for you ?
<prahal_> Magilla, should do the trick. restart is to get the old pid file removed. Not really critical
<Magilla> prahal_: either way, it didn't work
<Magilla> prahal_: it's working on ALSA
<Magilla> prahal_: pulse is still giving the same errors
<Gnea> enigma: okay, do you have a choice of resolutions to choose from?
<shahrooz> hwilde: it's downloading...
<shahrooz> hwilde: 99%
<enigma> yes
<vandyk_> hi all! Is there someone with experience on Ubuntu 8.10 USB pen drive and persistence mode?
<enigma> 8 settings of resolution
<Magilla> prahal_: starting it as a user has worked
<prahal_> yup . Mention it in your bug report . pulseaudio is too new to me . Only knows the basics
<Slart> !usb | vandyk_
<ubottu> vandyk_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<enigma> and 3 settings of refreshing
<vandyk_> !usb
<Gnea> enigma: which refreshings?
<enigma> 60Hz
<shahrooz> hwilde: output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90848/ i think it's worked
<enigma> I have setted 60
<enigma> but are also available 70 and 75
<Anna3> thanks it works, now when i restart, does it mount automatically
<onetinsoldier> Timbo: hello, did you get a full xorg.conf file? interested in a method that usually makes one?
<hwilde> shahrooz, you are still getting invalid http headers.  I think your internet is being wacky.
<Torgoton> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my '486 laptop. Again. The latest (intrepid) boot image crashes hard. Dapper and Edgy both worked, but not Gutsy. Should I try Hardy or just go with Dapper and upgrade?
<shahrooz> shahrooz: YYYEEESSS
<hwilde> shahrooz, but what was your original question?  it updated enough fo the reops you should be ok
<Gnea> enigma: okay that's fine. what res is it currently set to and what are the choices?
<ganja1> g
<shahrooz> hwilde: my problem soled !
<vandyk_> Thanks for the posts. Actually I already have a usb stick running Ubuntu 8.10. my onply problem is that it does not persist my changes
<shahrooz> solved
<shahrooz> hwilde: It soled !
<enigma> I have setted 1024*768
<enigma> available:
<vandyk_> in my case, I used this post: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/04/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/
<Gnea> Torgoton: ubuntu isn't meant to run on 486 hardware, it's too old. you might have better luck with xubuntu or elivecd
<shahrooz> hwilde: sorry my V button has a problem :D thank you
<prahal_> Magilla, then you may want to edit /etc/default/pulseaudio PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START and set it to 0 (the value I had by default but your version seems to have a different one ... probably an upgrade issue
<hwilde> shahrooz, ok so after your internet settles down, you will want to restore the backup file you made,  first save mine   sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.US  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.backup  /etc/apt/sources.list
<hwilde> shahrooz, theoretically you should get faster downloads using the ir.archive servers instead of us.archive
<Torgoton> Gnea: Absolute minimum on system requirements says 486 with 32MB RAM... I have 36 :)
<saturnJoe> i need help with something
<hwilde> Torgoton, you should try DSL
<prahal_> Magilla, do you have /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop ?
<bobbob1016> How can I link a file to another folder?  As in I have file 1 in folder 1, and file 2 in folder 2, and file 2 relates to file 1, how can I put a link to file 2 in folder 1, and a link to file 1 in folder 2?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Gnea> Torgoton: where are you getting this information?
<hwilde> Torgoton, http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<silv3r_m00n> how can i reduce the size of icons in toolbar of openoffice /?
<enigma> 1440*900 and 1280*960 and 1360*768 and 1152*864 and 832*624 and 800*600 and 640*480
<Torgoton> hwilde: No thanks. Too small a community with DSL.
<Torgoton> Gnea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Absolute%20minimum%20installation
<enigma> Gea that's all
<Slart> bobbob1016: symbolic links might work nicely.. ln is the command
<Slart> bobbob1016: man ln for more info
<shahrooz> hwilde: ok, thanks again
<Magilla> prahal_: PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START is already 0 in /etc/default/pulseaudio
<Gnea> enigma: okay, start with 640x480 and work your way up
<saturnJoe> can anyone help me with something
<Kurowsaki> I AM SO HAPPY i just iniatilized my drivers and its working THX UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki well done
<bobbob1016> Slart, I tried ln -s with nothing, but I wasn't sure if it was just me, so long as you think it'll work, I'll keep looking.
<Kurowsaki> thx jack
<Gnea> Torgoton: "However, installation may be extremely difficult and Ubuntu is likely to run very slowly on such a system. "
<enigma> Gnea: you mean to reboot system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki Sorry I couldnt give you more of an answer, but kinda busy here this am
<Kurowsaki> i just download ubuntu yesterday but i have had no experience with it
<shahrooz> hwilde: Bye and good luck :)
<Slart> bobbob1016: man ln ... read it, there are parameters
<hwilde> shahrooz, ditto
<Magilla> prahal_: no, only pulseaudio-module-xsmp.desktop
<Gnea> enigma: no no, just choose each one, right now, from that menu and see how well the monitor reacts.
<Torgoton> Gnea: Oh it's slow alright. Gnome in 320x200 isn't fun (or usable) either, but I want to install it anyway. Even just text mode would be fine.
<Kurowsaki> oh thats fine am really happy with the service
<hwilde> Torgoton, use the server cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki and the price is right
<enigma> 640*480 work
<Gnea> enigma: if one of them fails and gives you a blank screen, just do a ctrl-alt-backspace
<Torgoton> hwilde: The machine has no CD drive. I'm installing from the netboot image.... linux and initrd.gz and installing over network.
<Kurowsaki> right
<hwilde> Torgoton, wow.
<Torgoton> hwilde: Yeah!
<hwilde> you must like pain
<Gnea> Torgoton: in that case, you might as well install ubuntu server
<selkies> Guys i jus installed XMMS thru Synaptic Pakage Manager.. but i can't find the player... where is it suppose to be? anyone
<Kurowsaki> i there any spyware in ubuntu b/c howcome it is free
<Torgoton> hwilde: and like I wrote, it worked with 6.10 LTS (or was it 6.04?)
<hwilde> Kurowsaki, goto wikipedia and read about Linux
<Torgoton> Gnea: Is there a different netboot image for server?
<Kurowsaki> ok
<hwilde> Torgoton, if it worked then why upgrade
<Slart> Kurowsaki: there's no spyware.. just people sharing their work with each other
<Gnea> hwilde: heh, my cd drive on my laptop went over a year ago, the only way i can reinstall is via netboot - and ubuntu does that very well :)
<Magilla> Kurowsaki: no, there is no spyware
<Gnea> Torgoton: probably.
<prahal_> hum weird . beyond my understanding as to why /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start a second version of pulse then :-/ if you don't have the autostart the setup is really different from jaunty and I will not attempt any tweaks in fear I might make it worst than it is already . Hope the issue get resolve any time soon
<hwilde> Gnea, yeah but you probably have enough ram to do that
<Gnea> !server | Torgoton
<ubottu> Torgoton: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<onetinsoldier> selkies: try  dpkg -L <package_name> | less    ...on the command line
<Gnea> hwilde: well, yeah ;)
<Kurowsaki> so if i put it on a computer that was used to trade stocks there is no access to that from others
<Torgoton> hwilde: I'd like to know if it's the latest I can use, and I'd like to update my ThinkWiki article.
<Magilla> prahal_: no worries. Thanks a lot for your help
<hwilde> Torgoton, enjoy your quest
<Torgoton> hwilde: Thanks!
<hwilde> Torgoton,  I thought my system was a challenge but i've got a 2G flashcard and 512M ram now
<Gnea> Torgoton: url?
<Magilla> I now have a shell script that fixes the audio, and that will tide me over until I can get it sorted properly in the forums
<Slart> Kurowsaki: nope.. not unless you want there to be
<Torgoton> Gnea: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_750P
<Gnea> Torgoton: oh man....... the thinkpad 700 series
<Kurowsaki> I FRIKIN LOVE UBUNTU NOW
<Torgoton> Gnea: Still the best laptop keyboard ever.
<hwilde> !iptables | Kurowsaki
<ubottu> Kurowsaki: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> Kurowsaki: but since we're being honest here... if there was spyware in ubuntu... would we tell you about it? =)
<selkies> Guys i jus installed XMMS thru Synaptic Pakage Manager.. but i can't find the player... where is it suppose to be? anyone
<vandyk_> !usb | vandyk_
<ubottu> vandyk_, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> selkies: try  dpkg -L <package_name> | less    ...on the command line
<Kurowsaki> right slart i thought about that'
<hwilde> selkies, goto command line and type "xmms"
<Kartagis> !xmms | selkies
<ubottu> selkies: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki You dont need to play with iptables/firewall.  It just is not the issue for ubuntu that it is for windows users.
<Magilla> Ubuntu is working well for me on a ThinkPad T61p, if that's any help
<Magilla> except the audio, that is...
<Torgoton> Looks like server images are full CD's and not meant to install over a network.
<Gnea> Torgoton: first time i installed debian was on a thinkpad 750 - no GUI, textmode only. wrote a HOWTO, still have it somewhere, it's been on my TODO list to resurrect it.
<saturnJoe> can anyone help me get sound working in wolfenstein enemy territory
<hwilde> I have thinkpads  T60 R60 R61
<Torgoton> Here's where I get netboot: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<selkies> hwilde: It says command line not found
<Slart> saturnJoe: I used to run that.. I always had to use "aoss" to make is use alsa
<vandyk_> I have a ThinkPad T60 working  with Ubuntu 8.10
<Torgoton> Gnea: Get that on ThinkWiki!
<Gnea> Torgoton: and why? because slackware and redhat couldn't boot at all on it.
<vandyk_> everyting is working fine
<hwilde> selkies, sudo updatedb && locate xmms
<refefer> hi guys, i run a headless dev server using ubuntu server edition (latest version) and in the auth logs, I see a set of lines that I'm not sure what are.  Anyone will to fill me in?
<Jack_Sparrow> saturnJoe If you mean under wine.. please see the factoid on games/ wine
<onetinsoldier> selkies: try  dpkg -L <package_name> | less
<nelson__> I have thinkpad X61
<vandyk_> sound, wireless...
<Slart> saturnJoe: ie, start it from a command line with "aoss et"
<Torgoton> Gnea: Redhat requires a Pentium. Fascists. :)
<hwilde> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kartagis> refefer, show us
<selkies> ubottu: So audacious is better one.... will i find it in synaptic package manager?
<Kurowsaki> fiin that i learn this kindof stuff fairly quicklym completely new to ubuntu in fact this is only my second day but i think im blessed in that i learn this kindo
<Gnea> Torgoton: redhat 4.2 >;)
<Torgoton> heh
<hwilde> !paste | refefer
<ubottu> refefer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m1chael> i am looking in to installing XenServer on my server... i understand i would need to purchase a portable IP block... so each virtual server would get an ip on a portable ip block? 192.168.0.9, 192.168.0.8, 192.168.0.7 ??? but then where would my name server point for a domain say hosted on one of the virtual servers?
<Gnea> Torgoton: this was over a decade ago.
<sayanriju> selkies, ubottu is only a bot :P
<refefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90855/
<Kurowsaki> I love the Step application
<Kartagis> selkies, ubottu is a bot
<sayanriju> selkies, yes, audacious is right there in the repos
<sdfsdf33> sdf
<sdfsdf33> sdf
<Slart> !info audacious | selkies
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 1133 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Kurowsaki While we appreciate your enthusiasm for Ubuntu.  We have a separate room for discussions and chat and keep this to ubuntu support questions only..
<Torgoton> gnea: My latest attempt uses floppies and FreeDOS, but can install on a bare hard drive. I think I'll try Hardy, then back to Dapper. Ugh.
<selkies> k
<enigma> Gnea
<Gnea> Torgoton: I'm going to see if I can find it this weekend
<selkies> thanks
<Gnea> enigma?
<enigma> it fails at 1152
<enigma> 1152*864
<hovse> #ubuntu-pl
<nelson__> love,where are you from?
<enigma> but ctr_alt_backsapce
<enigma> doens't help
<enigma> nothing appear all the time SIGNAL OUT OF RANGE
<Kurowsaki> oh im sorry
<Kurowsaki> my bad
<Kurowsaki> how do i make my own chat
<enigma> so I swict to CRT
<enigma> and then change resolution and back to LCD
<bazhang> Kurowsaki, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Torgoton> Might you guys (Gnea, hwilde, etc) suggest another channel I ask why the netboot crashes on my laptop? #ubuntu-laptop? #ubuntu-kernel? #ubuntu-install?
<hwilde> bc you dont have enough ram.
<saturnJoe> does anyone on here know alot about gnome and stuff
<refefer> any ideas?
<bazhang> saturnJoe, need an actual question
<Gnea> enigma: ugh... i'd reboot and try again
<saturnJoe> bazhang: it's complicated, can i send it in a private message to you
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma if it fails at anything above 1024x768, you are still using generic vesa driver
<bazhang> saturnJoe, no, ask the channel
<enigma> I don't need higher resolution than 1024*768
<enigma> and it work
<saturnJoe> I tried getting sound to work in enemy territory, followed some directions on the ubuntu forum, but now gnome freezes when I press a button on any of the menus
<hexbase> i get this error
<hexbase>  Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<thebloggu> after installed ubuntu intrepid nothing appears on restricted drivers even though i have a nvidia geforce4 ti 4200. i tried installed through synaptic the 96 nvidia driveres as well as 71. i tried nvidia drivers from their site but it wouldn't compile. i tried envy and it finally installed 96 drivers and it was recognized. but when i tried a 1280x1024 resolution the monitor behaved like a magnifying glass zooming out the screen.
<Torgoton> Thanks folks.
<thebloggu> what shoul i do
<thebloggu> ?
<thebloggu> should*
<Jack_Sparrow> enigma Vesa is good for a lot of things, compiz-effects is not one of them
<selkies> i ve Ununtu and xp on my laptop.. ve to format d particular xp drive n reinstall.. will it still dual boot ??? later
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies no, reinstalling windows will kill the grub bootloader
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enigma> Jack_Sparrow: so you mean If I set vesa in xorg.conf
<Skittles> my ubuntu install is buggy and funky
<enigma> it should be ok?
<zykes-> anyone here that has problems with bonding in 8.10 ? i keep getting "BUG soft lockup ..." on boot when using bonding with mode 6
<tiyowan> selkis: After reinstalling Windows, you'll have reinstall GRUB off the LiveCD.
<selkies> Jack_Sparrow: so how can i make it dual boot?
<Skittles> it's some graphics issue according to google
<Skittles> but i cant properly use my terminal
<Skittles> because that interface is buggy to the point that i am unable to use it
<saturnJoe> I tried getting sound to work in enemy territory, followed some
<saturnJoe>   directions on the ubuntu forum, but now gnome freezes when I press a button on
<saturnJoe>   any of the menus. I'm using hardy 64-bit. Is that enough info for someone to help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies look up at the link I posted..  Lost grub after installing windows..  It is relevant
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<refefer> any ideas on what the logs mean?
<tiyowan> selkies: Yep, check out Jack_Sparrow's link.
<Skittles> surely someone among us is having a similar issue
<selkies> Jack_Sparrow: k will check it out.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Skittles> if i'm the only person with this freak bug, i'm going to be a bit irritated
<Jack_Sparrow> Skittles try some patience
<tiyowan> Skittles: What seems to be the problem you're having?
<Skittles> my ubuntu install is buggy
<Skittles> and highly irritating
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Skittles
<ubottu> Skittles, please see my private message
<tiyowan> Skittles: Could you please be more specific?
<Skittles> according to google it's some weird graphics issue
<mithraic> Anyone have luck (or not luck) running Compiz on an nvidia 7300GS-based card?
<Skittles> but it offers a terminal solution to the issue
<Skittles> my terminal is too buggy to even use
<bazhang> Skittles, show us the link
<thebloggu> after installed ubuntu intrepid nothing appears on restricted drivers even though i have a nvidia geforce4 ti 4200. i tried installed through synaptic the 96 nvidia driveres as well as 71. i tried nvidia drivers from their site but it wouldn't compile. i tried envy and it finally installed 96 drivers and it was recognized. but when i tried a 1280x1024 resolution the monitor behaved like a magnifying glass zooming out the screen.
<mithraic> Would it offer me any particular advantage to step up to an 8400-based card?
<onetinsoldier> Skittles: perhaps if you dropped out of x-windows you could use the console terminal
<hischild> My mic doesn't work, yet the sound is working just fine. I've attempted to see if it gives my input at all, and it doesn't seem to give anything. the mic is just fine, works on another pc and isn't muted.
<tiyowan> Skittles: What version of Ubuntu are using? Post the google link. What is your hardware and graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skittles Please stop hitting enter, and ask a well formed question with relevant info like what version of ubuntu and what video card/chipset it has
<bazhang> mithraic, runs fine on the 7300
<mithraic> Thanks bazhang.
<Skittles> yeah, fuck freenode.  i'll fix it myself
<Skittles> i don't need your snotty bullshit
<Skittles> :)
<tiyowan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mithraic> I look forward to using an nvidia-based card, given the general suckiness of the ATI drivers.
<Gnea> enigma: if it's working, then a reboot should bring it right up
<bazhang> mithraic, no problems with it here
<enigma> Gnea: but with VESA?
<thebloggu> after installed ubuntu intrepid nothing appears on restricted drivers even though i have a nvidia geforce4 ti 4200. i tried installed through synaptic the 96 nvidia driveres as well as 71. i tried nvidia drivers from their site but it wouldn't compile. i tried envy and it finally installed 96 drivers and it was recognized. but when i tried a 1280x1024 resolution the monitor behaved like a magnifying glass zooming out the screen.
<zykes-> talking about attitude problems on that one
<Gnea> enigma: ah, good point - can you re-pastebin your xorg.conf again please?
<hexbase> fucking udf
<tiyowan> !language
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > hexbase
<ubottu> hexbase, please see my private message
<enigma> ok
<hexbase> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * tiyowan sighs.
<hexbase> the udf thing is getting me crazy
<enigma> Gnea: here http://pastebin.com/d2ceeb04b
<sladen> hexbase: what are you trying to do with UDF?
<hischild> My mic doesn't work, yet the sound is working just fine. I've attempted to see if it gives my input at all, and it doesn't seem to give anything. the mic is just fine, works on another pc and isn't muted.
<sladen> is the microphone volume raised in the mixer settings?
<hwilde> hischild, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<hwilde> hischild, http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/trouble-with-your-microphone/
<refefer> so... anyone know about authlogs and what some entries might mean?
<jlc_> is there a method of building i386 deb's on x86_64 host?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jlc_> some kind of jailed environment
<sladen> refefer: what entries?
<jlc_> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<refefer> sladen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90855/
<skipper027> Hello all is there someone here that would be willing to help get my utube videos working within Ubuntu v-8.04, Firefox v-3.0.5
<refefer> I get that incrementally
<tiyowan> refefer: Have you been using gconf editor?
<sladen> refefer: what sudo has been used to run a program called gconf (a bit like regedit) to retrieve (get) the system-wide proxy-server settings
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: is it a problem with flash not working in Firefox?
<refefer> hmm, it's a gnome tool right?  I run my server headless without gnome installed... or at least I thought
<david___> How do I fix the font path issue with vnc?
<david___> http://pastebin.com/m1961aa8c
<tiyowan> refefer: Yes. It's a part of Gnome.
<david___> I don't have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<hischild> hwilde, Thank you loads.
<DRebellion> jlc_, take a look at pbuilder
<DRebellion> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<hwilde> hischild, I just googled  microphone +ubuntu     first couple links
<NfNitLoop> I have the sun-java6-* packages installed, but I'd like to install the new 64bit Java (w/ 64bit browser plugin) from Sun.  What's the best way to do that now?   apt-get remove and manually install?
<jlc_> DRebellion: thx, i'll take a look at both
<hischild> hwilde, googled as well, but couldn't find it ...
<sladen> refefer: ah, if you look, it's running gconf as yourself;  it's to cope with people running something as root and it getting/using the wrong settings, so it's sudo'ing back to yourself, and fetching your configured proxy settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<thebloggu> after installed ubuntu intrepid nothing appears on restricted drivers even though i have a nvidia geforce4 ti 4200. i tried installed through synaptic the 96 nvidia driveres as well as 71. i tried nvidia drivers from their site but it wouldn't compile. i tried envy and it finally installed 96 drivers and it was recognized. but when i tried a 1280x1024 resolution the monitor behaved like a magnifying glass zooming out the screen.
<refefer> sladen: hmm, ok
<refefer> tiyowan, sladen: well, that's a relief to know.  With all the hosts I've banned from attempting to hack my ssh, I get a little paranoid when I see something I don't know : )
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu, please see my private message
<jlc_> I want to build a kernel for my eeepc but would rather do that on my quad core
<hwilde> hischild, google "microphone +ubuntu"   the first link I gave you is the first link.  the second link is about 6 down
<thebloggu> in nvidia-settings in configured display device only spearate x screen is an option
<onetinsoldier> NfNitLoop: the actual sun-java6-plugin for x86_64 isn't going to be available until sometime on 2009 is what i've heard
<masque7> hi all - any ideas what else i can host on my LAMP/file server? i was thinking of streaming music/video or something
<thebloggu> Jack_Sparrow, envy did the job, but now it is not well configured
<tiyowan> refefer: Paranoia is an occupational hazard of being a good network administrator. No worries, mate.
<sladen> refefer: it's from the automatic apt-get update checking for available updates
<NfNitLoop> onetinsoldier: soo, manual install it is!  :)
<skipper027> ok onetinsoldier what wold you sugest?  I have read allot of the HowTos  and I have utube coming up but with no errors and the video still doesn't play.
<onetinsoldier> NfNitLoop: ok, good luck
<sladen> refefer: if they were attacking sshd, it would say somethin like "sshd: failed authenicaion details"
<Jack_Sparrow> thebloggu envy is a last resort and has mixed results..  Did you install build-essential before you tried to compikle
<refefer> sladen: and it does... all the time.  DenyHosts is a wonderful thing
<hischild> hwilde, yes i see those. Might have something to do that i need it to forward its info via pulseaudio as well.
<refefer> on a similar note, if someone knows of a program I can use to cause a wouldbe hacker's computer to explode, maybe burning their hands slightly, I'd love to know
<thebloggu> Jack_Sparrow, yes, has well has kernel headers
<karen|> can ext3 read ntfs at all, or would i need to make a partition fat32 in order for both windows and xubuntu to read it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<thebloggu> on nvidia-settings my lcd is recognized as crt
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wunnymush> does 'apt-get update' install the updates available?
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: the first and most important thing is to make sure you have no type or version of flash installed on your system... then go here and doesnload is at the bottom of the page.  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html    ....there's more
<hwilde> skipper027, go to this page please:  http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507     what version do you have
<Jack_Sparrow> wunnymush All that are available from the tested repos.. yes.
<sladen> refefer: /etc/cron.daily/apt  is the actual script, search for 'gconftool'
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Perhaps you could paste your xorg.conf? Someone over here could take a look at it and help you.
<wunnymush> ok
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: if you need help unpacking it let me know. you need to do the following commands -->   cd ~/.mozilla ; mkdir plugins
<abchirk> ?
<refefer> sladen: that's a whole bunch, I appreciate it
<Arrick> anyone know how to turn off join/part messages in the ubuntu version of xchat?
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: in that plugins dir is where you put the flash file
<refefer> er, thanks
<abchirk> Arrick right click on channel  > Settings
<Arrick> thanks
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<onetinsoldier> i'm guessing that was our friend 'Skittles'
<skipper027> ok thanks I will give it a try
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: ok.. sounds good
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Arrick> isnt there a universal way to put that on ALL channels abchirk?
<thebloggu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90870/
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Script kiddies.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yeah, roger that
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<refefer> I never understood why someone would flood a chat.  What a waste of time
<abchirk> Arrick maybe in the config file, dunno
<Faust-C> anyone happen to know why my folder icons wont change when i change themes
<thebloggu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90870/
<hwilde> Arrick, Settings->  Advanced ->  if you have the formats you can essentially disable the messages.
<FiReSTaRT> at least we have chanserv these days
<hwilde> Arrick, ^hack the formats I meants to say
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C are you manually selecting the icon theme ?
<FiReSTaRT> 14 years ago, your only option was to nuke the flooders
<joshua__> hello
<hwilde> !ot > FiReSTaRT
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT, please see my private message
<hwilde> !awsk > joshua__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awsk
<hwilde> !ask > joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__, please see my private message
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Okay, now I *think* what you need to do is to uninstall/remove everything you did so far. Then get someone here to help you. Sounds good?
<bobbob1016> Slart, I've been google-ing, and reading the man pages, I can't seem to get that working.  I did "ln -s TARGET" as the manpage has for the second form, to link TARGET to the current directory, and it isn't working.
<joshua__> anybody are there
<refefer> joshua__: do you have a question?
<hwilde> bobbob1016, the command is     ln -s EXISTINGFILE SYMLINK
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: doing it via the theme manager
<hwilde> !ask | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> bobbob1016: you want the first form.. ln TARGET LINK_NAME
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C IN the theme manager you are manually selecting a new icon themem, or just drag and drop
<tiyowan> !nvidia > thebloggu
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: drag and drop
<ubottu> thebloggu, please see my private message
<Slart> bobbob1016: so to make a link to another folder you'd use ln -s thelinkname /some/other/folder/or/file
<Faust-C> should i install it 'properly'
<hwilde> Slart, no that is backwards
<hwilde> the first argument must exist
<matthias_> hi why can i only connect to wep ap.s and not wap personal ap.s
<hwilde> the second argument is the link
<hwilde> !wpa | matthias_
<ubottu> matthias_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fungo> i'll patch my kernel to add IMQ support, what's the best way to do it? make-kpkg or get the source with apt-get source?
<FiReSTaRT> speaking of nvidia, does anyone know if 177.182 fixed the suspend issue? i'm getting no replies from their linux tech support
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C theme, customize and click the icons tab
<bobbob1016> hwilde, Slart, Not sure what I did wrong, I tried that before, with no luck.  It worked fine now though, so thanks for the help.
<tiyowan> thebloggu: What graphics card do you have exactly?
<matthias_> hwilde:  yes i have my wpa at home working but no connecting to an linksys ap i do not let me in but on an windows pc it can
<hwilde> bobbob1016, try a simple example like this:    ln -s /tmp  linktotemp
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: yeah did that and the new icon themes dont work but ones that came w/ ubuntu do
<thebloggu> tiyowan, geforce4 ti 4200
<Faust-C> i installed these via apt as well, kinda odd
<hwilde> bobbob1016, that will make a symbolic link called "linktotemp"   then if you type   cd linktotemp  it will put you in /tmp directory
<Slart> bobbob1016: you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C then the theme/icons selected/added are not compatibler
<hwilde> matthias_, click up in the network manager, do you have wpa options
<bobbob1016> hwilde, I meant that it worked now, I must've had some syntax error before, thanks again to you and Slart.
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry fat fingers this am
<tiyowan> thebloggu: And what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Faust-C> Jack_Sparrow: ah great :(, ok thx
<matthias_> yes, wpa and wpa2
<thebloggu> tiyowan, 8.10
<hwilde> matthias_, ok so then put in your psk or whatever there and you should be good to go
<devilbues> Hi, can anybody help me, I can't get rtl8110s/8169s realtek nic (modules r8169) to work on Ubuntu 8.10
<matthias_> but i can not choose aes or tkip, the money i choose wpa and wpa2 the ok button is greyed out ..like i am not alowed to set security ...
<matthias_> allowed
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok; I can try to help you. :) First. Please uninstall envy.
<alexmax> t says "Setting up virtualbox-2.1 (2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_hardy) ..." and it's been like that for ages.  How do i unstick it, and what will happen to the system if I do?
<thebloggu> done
<Jack_Sparrow> Faust-C It just could be they are the wrong size etc and sometimes can be fixed, but way easier to find another similar that works
<alexmax> I'm having trouble installing an outside package, it appears to have frozen on configuration.  It says "Setting up virtualbox-2.1 (2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_hardy) ..." and it's been like that for ages.  How do i unstick it, and what will happen to the system if I do?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done*
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok. Now to go to System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers.
<hwilde> !vbox | alexmax
<ubottu> alexmax: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mogra> I'm looking at buying the System76 Koala Mini, anyone in here used it?
<matthias_> hwilde:  i enter the password but i do not get connected, i add the ap manually but in the monet i choose security the ok button is greyed out like i can not set security ...
<FiReSTaRT> alexmax: are you implementing a non-stable release? afik 2.06 is the current version.. you may wanna report the bug so they can properly fix it for the release of the stable version
<alexmax> hwilde: Please don't forward me bot help without actually reading what my problem is.  I know what it is, it's just that the installer is stuck.
<thebloggu> it says one nvidia driver is already in use (96) the one envy installed
<alexmax> FiReSTaRT: Yeah I'm installing 2.1
<hwilde> alexmax, help for virtualbox is in another channel.   /join #vbox
<saturnJoe> i apologize to whomever I annoyed with my silly question, I fixed my problem by myself by un-installing esound
<alexmax> hwilde: But that's not my question, I want to know what will happen if I kill synaptic in the middle of configuring it, and what will happen if i do.
<pao> ... good! now I have ubuntu eee installed on my 701... but the exit icon doesn't seem to work properly... I've got to press it a dozen times in order to get the exit widget
<hwilde> alexmax, the next time you run it will prompt you to repair the stuff that was broken.
<alexmax> Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<kiwi_> hi, can i use aptitude and synaptic together or is this not recommened? what about apt-get? why cant i find certain packages with synaptic but do so with aptitude?
<pao> ubottu: thanks..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> kiwi_ No you can not
<hwilde> kiwi_, you can use them interchangeably, but not at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> kiwi_ Feel free to try as you will hit a lock...  but best not to rattle the door
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Did you try the binary drivers btw?
<matthias_> hwilde: any idea
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: let me know how it works out! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> kiwi_ the package lists should be identical..  did you update when you typed the command in cli
<kiwi_> Jack_Sparrow, hwilde just to make sure. i installed eeebuntu a few days ago and used synaptic and aptitude as well. so you recommend to use only one of these? in that case i prefer aptitude.
<korcan> how do I reset my su passwd?  I dropped to a root shell from the recovery menu and ran "passwd" then sync then reboot -f and I still cannot sudo
<dethstar> I'm compiling some software on the 64bit Intrepid that says I need the development headers, I have the 2.6.27-7-generic headers currently installed... what other package would it be referring to?
<korcan> *sudo
<alexmax> hwilde: FYI, I just reinstalled virtualbox in aptitude and apparently there was a debconf window that got hidden :)
<hspaans> korcan: sudo uses the account info from the user itself
<dethstar> korcan, man visudo
<hwilde> alexmax, yeah those are tricky when you have to accept and hit ok or whatever
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: what is the name of the header file it says you are missing?
<korcan> I thought it used a different passwd, not the user passwd....
<korcan> thanks :)  got it working...
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes
<hwilde> matthias_, sry I dunno
<alexmax> hwilde: well it was probably on another desktop
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, says I need the GLib development headers
<kiwi_> Jack_Sparrow e.g. aptitude finds the mc (midnight commander) but synaptic does not. why is this so? the system is updated.
<hwilde> alexmax, the people in #vbox would have known there is a prompt window if you had asked there.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: you probably need   apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, gotcha
<slapstics-12> is anyone familiar with fuppes server here? Im having some problems with my ps3 not being able to detect it as a media server. I can get the fuppes web interface up so i think I got it generally setup right, but I believe the problem is coming from me not configuring with multicast file right on this tutorial (http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-a-linux-playstation-3-media-server-with-ubuntu8.04) I dunno if the 239.0.0.0/8 is a 
<Jack_Sparrow> !find midnight
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=midnight&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, thx
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: you're welcome
<tdn> How do I rip a DVD in Ubuntu?
<Orange_> hi
<hischild> !find mc
<ubottu> Found: libdlmcontrol-dev, libdlmcontrol3, libtomcat6-java, libxcb-xvmc0, libxcb-xvmc0-dbg (and 139 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> kiwi_ Did you add repos/sources manually?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Okay, according to this, the binary drivers shipping with nvidia do *support* your card. So what you need to do is, restart your system, and then check System -> Admin -> H/W. We want to get the binary drivers. Can you do that?
<hspaans> korcan: is extra people need to be able to run commands under root then just put them in the group "admin"
<onats> hello all, is anyone encountering video flickering on ubuntu 8.10?
<Orange_> hi
<kiwi_> Jack_Sparrow, no, i didnt
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes
<korcan> hspaans, thanks :)
<korcan> got it
<hwilde> !find mc hardy
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, it's in the normal repo's, but it's called mc
<ubottu> Found: libchromexvmc1, libchromexvmcpro1, libxcb-xvmc0, libxcb-xvmc0-dbg, libxcb-xvmc0-dev (and 124 others)
<hwilde> I don't want *mc* just package mc
<hwilde> !info mc
<hspaans> onats: closed source ati driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<hwilde> voila
<kiwi_> Jack_Sparrow, mc is a package in aptitude but not in synaptic
<hwilde> kiwi_, anyways it is in my synaptic
<onats> hspaans
<onats> yeah
<kiwi_> just an example
<hwilde> kiwi_, hit reload in your synaptic then search again
<onats> well i just found out how to fix it
<kiwi_> hwilde, ok, search what? ¨mc¨?
<Jack_Sparrow> kiwi_ it shows up in synaptic for me
<hspaans> onats: but yes more people have it
<onats> hspaans, fyi, just set vlc player video output to X11. reference here: http://sarp.erdag.org/index.php/2008/12/solved-video-flickering-on-ubuntu-810-with-ati-graphics-card-using-compiz/
<kiwi_> hwilde, sorry, ahem, how do i reload synaptic?
<alexmax> I just installed a qt4 program, and I'm not using the default gtk theme.  However the qt4 program looks almost native and not out of place.  Why is this?
<hwilde> kiwi_, search midnight it shows up... commander it shows up.... search name mc and it shows up... it's in synaptic
<hspaans> onats: I have ati without flickering and to honest, vlc is a piece of *bliep*
<alexmax> what does ubuntu use for making qt4 apps look like the gnome theme?
<onetinsoldier> kiwi_: there is a big button on the left that says 'reload'
<tiyowan> kiwi_: mc's there in synaptic.
<hwilde> alexmax, try installing gtk-qt-engine
<hwilde> !info gtk-qt-engine | alexmax
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 94 kB, installed size 508 kB
<sacamano> Hi. So I have an old pc laying around, and I want to convert it into like a media center to hook up to my TV. I plan to hook it up via S-video and a standard audio cable. I'm not too interested in fancy features, like HD, or tv-recording (I'm not hooking it up to a TV tuner card) I just want to be able to play movies, music.....maybe browse the internet in a fairly simple menu format. What do you all recommend?
<tiyowan> hspaans: Someday you've got to help me get rid of this flickering with my ATI card.
<alexmax> hwilde: No, it already works, I'm wondering what ubuntu uses to get that effect
<onetinsoldier> kiwi_: err, it may not exactly be on the left.. but more like up top
<kiwi_> hwilde etc sorry guys, mybe thats my mistake, but this graphical installer that comes default with gnome, thats synaptic, right? sorry.
<Gnea> tiyowan: which ati card?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done
<alexmax> It doesnt use gtk-qt-engine
<alexmax> yet it still looks like my theme
<mogra> does the Intel chipset work fine in 8.10? including Intel X3100 graphics?
<onats> hspaans, what do you use to play videos?
<alexmax> its just curiosity, really
<Gnea> kiwi_: synaptic is a GUI package management program
<hwilde> kiwi_,   System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<hspaans> onats: gstreamer or mplayer
<tiyowan> Gnea: X1400 Mobility. It's the only issue left with my system. Everything else has been tweaked to perfection.
<Gnea> tiyowan: which laptop make/model?
<onetinsoldier> kiwi_: the answer to your question is, yes
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Okay, did the nvidia drivers show up in H/W drivers?
<tiyowan> Gnea: Dell Inspiron 6400
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<tiyowan> Gnea: er 9400.
 * Gnea checks
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kiwi_> hwilde, actually iḿ talking about this ¨ádd/remove applications´ thing
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes, because uninstallign envy dont seem to uninstall the drivers, so it is in use
<tiyowan> Gnea: Tried that already. Apparently it's a known bug.
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Hmmm....it's still using the envy drivers?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i think so
<Gnea> tiyowan: hrm, according to this: http://www.islabinaria.com/samu/ubuntu/ubuntu-vs-windows-on-dell-inspiron.html  it should work just fine... but it's pretty vague
<_Zeus_> Anyone know how to fix this? sox formats: no handler for detected file type `audio/mpeg'
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Wait one.
<jpjacobs> I'm having problems typing in java apps (like matlab and freemind): after a while, the program stops accepting input from the keyboard. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<tiyowan> Gnea: Thanks for the link.
<kiwi_> hwilde etc. sorry, i was not using synaptic but something else called add/remove applications. synaptic indeed shows the mc. so everything is fine and i will stick to aptitude in future.
<onetinsoldier> skipper027: hello... is flash working for you yet?
<onetinsoldier> kiwi_: so many package managers.. so little time
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Did you try deactivating them and and rebooting? I'm doing some digging.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok i'll do that
<mogra> synaptic is not a package manager, technically it's a front-end
<jonjoe> hey can anyone help me put ibex on a usb so i can use it as a boot disk to install it onto a coputer
<thebloggu> tiyowan, btw, do you think 8.04.1 LTS may have better support ? since i had some problems with the kernel too in 8.10
<Koordin> hi, i have an annoying problem, every 5 minutes i have to write 'sudo dhclient' in order to reconnect
<hwilde> kiwi_, aptitude and synaptic are basically the same thing tho.
<kiwi_> onetinsoldier,synaptic doesnt look too bad. what do you think. aptitude or synaptic? :-)
<Koordin> (on windows i have no problem keeping a connection longer)
<jonjoe> hey can anyone help me put ibex on a usb so i can use it as a boot disk to install it onto a coputer
<onetinsoldier> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, dpkg, add/remove programs... lol
<bakermd> Anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on a CF card?  I have an IDE to CF card adapter, and a 4GB CF Card.  Install shows all kinds of errors... not sure what to tell from it
<mogra> if my vote counts, I vote aptitude
<hwilde> kiwi_, synaptic is whate veryone else uses
<hspaans> kiwi_: what is wrong with dselect?
<jonjoe> hey can anyone help me put ibex on a usb so i can use it as a boot disk to install it onto a coputer
<bakermd> DRDY ERR / ICRC ABRT
<hwilde> bakermd, what kind of cf card is it
<bakermd> SanDisk Extreme III
<tiyowan> thebloggu: I think so, I've checked the ubuntu site, and the 8.10 *definitely* supports your card. What I want us to do is to get rid of that envy stuff, install the proprietary drivers from nvidia, then try to modify xorg.conf if need be.
<mogra> hwilde: if we all used what everyone was using, we'd be using Windows, now wouldn't we? :D
<Gnea> tiyowan: well, this one isn't ubuntu, but the author gives a process that should work in ubuntu: http://james.jamesandkristin.net/install-gentoo-linux-on-a-dell-inspiron-e1705
<bakermd> 200x card - 30 MB/sec
<bakermd> 4GB
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok
<jonjoe> hey can anyone help me put ibex on a usb so i can use it as a boot disk to install it onto a coputer
<kiwi_> hwilde, ok, i go with that one. finally. point.
<bakermd> I have it set to 5V mode
<onetinsoldier> kiwi_: aptitude. it has a btter tracking system, and smarter dependency solving, supposedly. it tracks whether a package was auto-installed to solve a dependency
<onetinsoldier> better*
<kiwi_> onetinsoldier, hmmmm, in that case ...
<axisys> what is the right way to change my hostname. i want it to stick followed by reboot as well
<FrozenPY> Hello, i cant boot the installation of Ubuntu, i've tried downloading 8.04 and 8.10, the BIOS is configured to boot from the CD/Room, when it tries to boot it says (Press ESC to boot from CD), press ESC and nothing happends, i see the XP windows.. i tried booting from USB, but i get the same error, and i changed the CD/Room and the same, any help?
<jonjoe> hey can anyone help me put ibex on a usb so i can use it as a boot disk to install it onto a coputer
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > jonjoe
<mogra> aptitude also _is_ the package manager, rather than just being a front-end
<ubottu> jonjoe, please see my private message
<axisys> just change is /etc/hosts file and reboot?
<hspaans> jonjoe: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch04s03.html.en <-- this can also work for ubuntu
<Koordin> hi, i have an annoying problem, every minute i have to write 'sudo dhclient' in order to reconnect
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done, restarted x and now seems using vesa (or at least not using the envy one :P )
<bakermd> Koordin: You could cron it...
<ryan___> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan Are you trying to install on a dell laptop
<Koordin> bakermd: or i could try and fix the problem
<nightrid3r> FrozenPY check the cd in windowsxp if it has only one file on it you made an error burning it. you should burn it as an image to work
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Okay, go to H/W drivers again. Remember we want the prop. drivers.
<hwilde> onetinsoldier, I like the batter tracking system.  it leads me to a lot of cookies
<bakermd> Koordin: Sorry, was being sarcastic.  Are there entries in /var/log/messages when the problem occurs?
<Koordin> bakermd: :)
<Milos_SD> I can't install lexmark z2320 driver on AMD machine... here is the error: Lua error detected: While parsing install.lua: config/run.lua:1047: attempt to concatenate local 'cpu_speed' (a nil value)  .... is there a way to fix this?
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I've got intrepid on an inspiron 9400; x1400 mobility radeon. The only issue I had left is flickering video. When I switch to metacity, it works.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok, straange, a lot.. before envy if i went to restricted drivers nothing appeared. now after uninstalling and deactivating it does appear and i may activate it..
<onetinsoldier> hwilde: hehe, i gave my baby a cookie, he said,   tanks for ebby ting
<stareux> \me dsq
<stareux> \ qsd
<FrozenPY> nightrid3r: i know, its good. when i start window i can even see the Autorun MSG from the cd
 * stareux qsd
<thebloggu> tiyowan, should i, or restart ?
<ikonia> stareux please stop
<d33p61u3> hi ppl. I need some help. my sound stopped working on my laptop when i turned it on this morning. Was working hundred percent. I know it's not the hardware (sound works from a live cd) but i have no idea where to look for a solution. I only get a little static noise from my speakers when something is suppose to be playing
<nightrid3r> FrozenPY did you check the md5sum before burning?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Oh good. Yeah activate those drivers and restart.
<FrozenPY> yes, its good
<Koordin> bakermd: no there is not
<bakermd> hmm
<tiyowan> Gnea: Could you check this our, please? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-967778.html
<bakermd> Koordin: What do you see when issuing ifconfig after the 1 minute has elapsed ( and you are offline )
<drizzy77> wunnymush: thanks for the steps to setup x-fi sound card yesterday, worked perfectly and I finally have sound on my machine.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, rebooting
<Koordin> bakermd: i'll try next deconnection : )
<FrozenPY> nightrid3r: yes, its good, checked it with MD5 Check Utility v2.3
<onetinsoldier> wunnymush: can i get that?
<Charley> hi is someone able to help me with my ubuntu problem?
<tiyowan> !ask > Charley
<ubottu> Charley, please see my private message
<Gnea> tiyowan: did you try turning all desktop visual effects off?
<nightrid3r> FrozenPY maybe some setting in the bios. it should work cos u have xp on the machine
<bakermd> ;)
<onetinsoldier> drizzy77: did you use that open-sourced drivers that creative released back in november?
<Gnea> Charley: not if we don't know about it
<nightrid3r> Charley don't ask to ask
<onetinsoldier> drizzy77: or is there something newer now that hey've been open-sourced?
<Koordin> bakermd: http://rafb.net/p/EQwlN628.html (i'm using the wifi connection)
<FrozenPY> nightrid3r: the settings should be good coz tried "Choose Default Setting", then i just changed the boot secuence
<Charley> i just installed ubuntu and i have a linksys wusb11 that i cant install can someone help me figure this out
<tiyowan> Gnea: The problem disappears when I switch to metacity. It's only with compiz that it acts up. I've researched the problem, and it seems that the ATI drivers seem to have a slight problem with Compiz. I think the compiz team is working on it though. But from what I've gathered, it's an ATI problem; because when I disable the prop. drivers, all is good.
<nightrid3r> FrozenPY strange, this should do it, i'm out of options now
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done, now you want the xorg.conf ?
<drizzy77> onetinsoldier: i think it was just the drivers released back in November
<Gnea> tiyowan: yeah, that seems to be the consensus
<bakermd> Koordin: So that would be wmaster0 then, correct?
<FrozenPY> nightrid3r: =[ nobody knows =\
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Okay. Does everything seem to be good visually?
<onetinsoldier> drizzy77: roger. do you have a link to instructions or anything?
<Koordin> bakermd: eth0 i think ; how can i check ?
<FrozenPY> but with Wubi it get a good install.. but i dont want wubi.. sucks
<thebloggu> no, resolution extremely low
<thebloggu> 640x480 i think
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Verify that the prop. drivers are enabled in H/W drivers?
<drizzy77> onetinsoldier: not with me, i am at work and have them wrote down at home
<GuilhermeCunha> eth1 e eth0 with equal ip address
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: interesting. what card? i have noproblem with compiz, with settings maxed if i choose to max them out
<thebloggu> tiyowan, but it is using compiz
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes
<onetinsoldier> drizzy77: roger that. wish i could get them! :-)
<Koordin> GuilhermeCunha: but i have no ethernet cable connected, so eth1 should be off
<axisys> i got the hostname change instruction from ubottu
<bakermd> Koordin: eth0/1 should be physical - and yes, the fact that eth0 and eth1 have the same address is incorrect - make sure to disable one of the interfaces
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, evidently the headers are not included with libglib2.0-dev
<dethstar> :(
<Koordin> bakermd: which one i disable ? and how ? i have no physical cable connected
<Charley> i have a linksys usb11 that i dont know how to set up.. i checked the web and couldnt find anything that would help me.. does anyone have an anwser?
<drizzy77> onetinsoldier: if you are on later today i can get them to you when i get home
<bakermd> So on my Install Ubuntu on CF issue - I can not even boot the Live CD when the IDE-CF is connected - but can if the IDE is disconnected
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: X1400 mobility radeon. It works fine with all the effects. Only problem is flickering video. To fix that, I need to switch to metacity. But then no 3D. :) It's a minor annoyance actually.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: give me the exact error message you get.. do you have the  pkg-config  package installed?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Okay, *now* we need your xorg.conf file, please.
<hwilde> dethstar, what file do you want
<Koordin> i'm almost sure that eth0 is my wifi connection
<bakermd> Koordin: Are you using CLI or GUI?  I use CLI, which would be sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<hwilde> Koordin, type "iwconfig" and it will tell you which are wireless
<Koordin> ok eth0 is the wireless one
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: oh, roger.. i think i get a little flickering too with opengl stuff like screensavers. otherwise no flicker
<bakermd> That should not be the case... very odd
<bakermd> Run the iwconfig as hwilde suggested
<bakermd> brb
<thebloggu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90901
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, yes I do have pkg-config installed, and the error message says "You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed"
<Koordin> bakermd: that's what i've done to tell that eth0 is the wireless one
<tiyowan> Gnea, onetinsoldier: Could you guys help me with thebloggu's problem? He's running intrepid with the nvidia prop. drivers on a geforce4 ti 4200 card. The nivida drivers support his card, but now we're getting very low resolution.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu.com/90901
<onetinsoldier> drizzy77: i might not be here, but no worries. at least i have sound with an onboard sound card for now... but my X-Fi is also sitting in a PCI-e slot just waiting. ;-)
<hwilde> dethstar,   sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<dethstar> hwilde, already been done
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Thanks buddy. Now I need to do some more digging. Wait one.
<Gnea> thebloggu: what version of the nvida driver do you have installed?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok, thank you very much :)
<thebloggu> 96
<thebloggu> Gnea, 96, sorry
<mostyfriedman> I want to enable database relations in phpmyadmin and I can't figure out how to do that in ubuntu .. anyone willing to help ?
<hwilde> dethstar, what is this a configure script or something?
<Gnea> thebloggu: 173 doesn't work?
<dethstar> hwilde, yes
<hwilde> dethstar, can you pastebin the configure script please
<Finnish_> Anyone online with ATI Radeon HD3450 (or something like)? I'm having problems with HDMI output
<thebloggu> Gnea, supposingly wont because my card is legacy i think
<hwilde> mostyfriedman, /join #mysql
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok, that's different than what you said before. before you said GLib headers... so, that means the Glib headers dependency was solved
<thebloggu> Gnea, only 71 and 96 support it
<mostyfriedman> hwilde, it's ubuntu related question because the packagers have changed the ways files and directories are
<Gnea> thebloggu: okay, I wasn't sure how far back it had gone
<Koordin> i've written "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" and my connection seems to have become stable
<hwilde> mostyfriedman, the mysql people will be able to help you more than anyone here.
<tiyowan> Gnea: I checked the nvidia page on the ubuntu site. The prop. drivers shipping with intrepid support his card.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: try...   apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: hello
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok, buddy. Now type this from a terminal please, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<Gnea> thebloggu: so what happens when you load X up?
<amerinese> anyone using the fish shell?  does your "save_function" function work?  mine is missing.  8.10, fish version 1.23
<thebloggu> Gnea, tiyowan dont know if it helps, but it maybe another kind of problem because i go to nvidia-settings and the monitor detected is crt but my monitor is lcd
<tiyowan> Gnea: He's stuck on 640x480.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done that :P
<komputes> any good command line tools to show you your public IP address?
<nblracer> need some help, i\mounting a raid; it is a hardware base promise fastrack tx2000, the os is on another drive
<Gnea> tiyowan: safe-mode?
<thebloggu> Gnea, nothing, it behaves normally but very low resolution
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok. So you can't change the resolution from nvidia settings right?
<ikonia> nblracer the way I'm reading the info on your device it is a windows fakeraid device
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, already installed the libgtk2.0-dev package... thanks
<nblracer> i would like to mount it as read only, btw
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok.. what is it your are tying to compile?
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, the new pifgin
<nblracer> ikonia: meaning? i saw that there was linux drivers
<thebloggu> tiyowan, only to 320x240 and 640x480
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, the new pidgin
<ikonia> nblracer the device is classed as a "fake raid" controller from teh documents I'm reading, there are linux drivers but they are VERY old and don't look compatible with modern kernels from what I'm reading
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: where cani get it?
<mogra> does the Intel chipset work fine in 8.10? including Intel X3100 graphics?
<ikonia> nblracer: I'm just reading a little more on them now
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: i will download it and try to compile it
<Playboy_> Would it be advisable to dual boot Linux on my Intel Mac?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Still digging. Could you pastebin your xorg.conf again? Gnea could take a look at it.
<Gnea> thebloggu: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, pidgin.im
<thebloggu> tiyowan, Gnea and on Configure i can only choose separate x screen..
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: how did you download the source?
<mogra> Playboy_:  should work just fine. Can even use Apple's Boot Manager, iirc.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, Gnea  xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu.com/90901
<Gnea> thebloggu: yeah, saw that, looking for the logfile
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, by selecting the download link...
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ah yes. Post the logfile, please.
<Playboy_> mogra: k, i'll look into it. Thanks.
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, brb
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok
<nblracer> ikonia:  thanks; ubuntu seems to see the hardware fine each drive.partition, just not as a single raid disk
<onetinsoldier> !pigdin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pigdin
<ikonia> nblracer: I've just read on teh release notes that the drivers are only for the 2.4 kernel so the fake raid setup from your windows build won't be visable
<onetinsoldier> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Finnish_> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<ikonia> nblracer: it also appears that the drivers for linux where very bad anyway even if they where usable in a 2.6 kernel
<thebloggu> tiyowan, Gnea /var/log/Xorg.0.log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/90907
<asymetrixs> hi, what do i need if i use a raid controller which supports hotplug? do i need special kernel modules which support this hotplug feature too?
<NET||abuse> hmm, did big foremost scan on the disk image i took from the camera's sd card,, it recover about 30 avi,mov and mpg files but none of them are playable according to totem and vlc
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: version 2.5.3 tarball?
<nblracer> ikonia:  is there any work around, should i down grade kernels, an Open source software drivers that can be used
<echinos> !sound
<ikonia> nblracer don't downgrade the kernel, a 2.4 kernel won't work and open soruce software won't work on it
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> thebloggu: okay, looks like you've got the right driver, but it's not catching the monitor correctly... what monitor do you have and what sort of connection is it using?
<Playboy_> Linux is not supported by bootcamp :(
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Hey, looks like you've got some monitor problems. What's your monitor's model?
<ikonia> nblracer: there are notes of using the 2.6 kernel to get a fake raid array built but it has to be assembled from scratch (wiping the disks) and doesn't seem to support rebuilding existing arrays
<NET||abuse> and recovered 1900 images alltogether,, there are about 20 or 30 that are not viewable at all and another 30 or so that are viewable but like 3 different images spliced together, and then another bunch with greyed out sections.
<nblracer> ikonia: or is my best bet to part ion my drive and install win Xp on it?
<mogra> Playboy_: huh, I know YDL used to work fine with bootcamp
<Gnea> thebloggu: by connection, I mean:  VGA, DVI or HDMI
<mogra> oh, wait, that was Chooser, bootcamp's predecessor
<ikonia> nblracer I don't know how that card works in windows, but I it seems a better option than linux
<thebloggu> Gnea, tiyowan Samsung SyncMaster 710N LCD with VGA
<Gnea> thebloggu: nice. one sec
<Playboy_> mogra: ah
<nblracer> ikonia: last question, you have been a great help; will a bootable version of Windows like BartPe see the raid
<ikonia> nblracer: no idea
<ikonia> nblracer: I suspect not
<ikonia> nblracer: the guys in ##windows may help better than that
<alexmax> I'm net-installing ubuntu 8.10 on a virtual server.  I got an error message that it couldn't download a certian package, yet i hit continue and installation continues.  Did it 'fix' it somehow or is the installtion going to flip out when i reboot?
<loufoque> lately whenever I connect with ssh in command line to another server my password is asked with a GUI even though my public key is already on the server. How do I disable this?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: do you have a link to a pastebin of you xorg.conf file?
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/90901
<torero> !ru
<onetinsoldier> thx
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bidossessi> anybody knows where i could find a fairly recent linux - others TCO comparative study, or article?
<ikonia> !offtopic | bidossessi
<ubottu> bidossessi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> bidossessi: www.distrowatch.com, www.linux.com
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: i see you have some stuff in there, but it loos a little on the empty side.
<Sergej-FSE-Suhl> uirc.net
<Gnea> thebloggu: try commenting out the bit in xorg.conf about loading the glx module
<wunnymush> stil having problem to get a flash chat site to load all the features on it
<hwilde> wunnymush, please go here and tell me what version you have  http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: looks a little on the empty side. is this all stuff that's been manually entered in?
<tiyowan> Gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777564 <- maybe?
<wunnymush> hwilde: i'll do that
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, no, it was generated from the driver install
<thebloggu> Gnea, exactly the same, drivers load but resolution low
<CntrySheepFahker> Does anyone know why when I try to watch a streaming/ flash video online the sound doesn't work and the picture is very choppy/laggy?
<tiyowan> Gnea: Maybe he needs to reconfigure xorg.conf and manually select his display?
<Gnea> tiyowan: i was thinking something similar :)
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: ok, roger. i know of a way to generate the file that might work better for you. then, with that file, you would specify the driver that you want to use and any options(such as "AddARGBGLXVisuals") by entering them in manually
<CntryTrousrTrout> anyone?
<wunnymush> hwilde: this is the version: LNX 10,0,15,3
<hwilde> wunnymush, ok so that is a good sign.  now what page are you trying to view that doesn't work
<alexmax> is there a command that can time how long it takes for a process to complete?
<tiyowan> Gnea: So how would we go about doing this? I'd to like to learn how to fix stuff like this. :)
<hwilde> alexmax, put the word time before the command
<garthdb> Sorry - Newbie question.  I just installed Ubuntu and I have a few other hard drives on the system, but when I try to save anything to them it says it can't read or write to them.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<hwilde> garthdb, are they windows drives
<garthdb> hwilde: I formatted them with GParted to ext3
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: however, it might not work any better at all. but you wouldn't lose anything by trying. it's up to you
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, how ?
<hwilde> garthdb, are they mounted ?
<garthdb> hwilde: yup
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, of course :)
<wunnymush> hwilde: http://chat.sol.no    i can use the chat, but the chat dropdownmenu doesn't work, and when the chat window apear it's missing a big element
<hwilde> garthdb, what are the mountpoints
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: it requires a number of steps.. but it's not too bad. just make sure to make a backup of your current xorg.conf file... i will paste in the instruction in the next couple of lines.
<garthdb> hwilde: one is /media/iTunes
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, backed up already
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know why when I try to watch a streaming/ flash video online the sound doesn't work and the picture is very choppy/laggy?
<garthdb> hwilde: I'm using it for a itunes media server
<garthdb> or so the is the plan
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Follow onetinsoldier's lead. It's time to do some xorg.conf surgery. :)
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok :)
<jreyes33> I have a question
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: i have no idea if this will work at all. actually, since you guy have been trying to much, i get a bad feeling it won't. but here goes
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager  2) log out of x-windows  3) Ctrl+Alt+F1  4) login to the console termminal  4) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (ie invoke-rc.d gdm stop, this shuts down x-windows completely)  5) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in the root users home directory)
<onetinsoldier> 6) make a backup of your old xorg.conf file first if you wish --> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  7) sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  8) now it's time to try your new xorg.conf file by starting x-windows back up --> sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> start
<jreyes33> can anybody help me out here?
<hwilde> garthdb, type in cd /media/iTunes   then type  "touch test.txt"
<Jonatan> Hej
<soundray> jreyes33: just ask
<garthdb> hwilde: permission denied
<hwilde> wunnymush, that chat does not look right to me.
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: what you can do is copy and paste that all into a text file and save it on your hard drive so you can read it with the 'less' command
<hwilde> garthdb, ok so it's mounted as root or something
<hwilde> garthdb, you need permissions on the mountpoint
<jreyes33> ok, I'm installing ubuntu on my friend's computer and there are conflicts with the graphics card (i guess) because we can't get the graphic installer to work
<garthdb> hwilde: can I chmod it with sudo?
<wunnymush> hwilde: it worked fine when i used windows
<soundray> jreyes33: what graphic installer?
<Gnea> onetinsoldier, tiyowan, thebloggu: I was thinking step 5) would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<garthdb> hwilde: I'm sure I'm getting all the terms wrong :)
<fungo> make-kpkg apply the ubuntu patches to the kernel i'm compiling?
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: have you done that before? it's like, yuk!
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jreyes33> soundray: the normal installer, the one everyone uses
<soundray> garthdb: first, you should check whether it's writable as sudo: 'sudo touch test'
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: yeah, it's pretty minimalistic... it works sometimes
<soundray> jreyes33: so you're having trouble with the CD?
<Nbomb3> I just installed Ubuntu on my computer, in double-boot mode, and in Windows, my speakers and everything work fine.  But in Ubuntu, my speakers are only putting out maybe half the sound they should be, and on top of that, the headphones don't work at all in Ubuntu...
<garthdb> hwilde: it doesn't give me an error
<tiyowan> Gnea: From what I can get from the forums, he needs to select his screen *manually*. Let's see what happens.
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan tried step 5 and the screen went black
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: this way it's done by the Xorg guys, and has worked quickly and nicely for a few guys. it doesn't always work out tho.
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: did you leave x-windows?
<thebloggu> yes
<Gnea> tiyowan: yeah
<torero> !ru
<jreyes33> soundray: yeah, but i checked it for errors and it has none. I have already tried with two 8.10 CDs and one 8-04
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: did you shut x-windows down completely?
<soundray> jreyes33: how far do you get in the boot process?
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: well, just in case it doesn't work, we've got bases covered
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, i think so, i stopped gdm and went to the terminal
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: roger that
<soundray> garthdb: did it create the test file when you tried with sudo?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: hmmmm, strange
<hwilde> wunnymush, this is what the page loks like to me:  http://helios.aethon.com/tracker/hwilde/juleradio.png
<jreyes33> soundray: i get to the menu where you can choose to run ubuntu, install it, memtest, check cd, etc. after I select install or run I get some graphic issues
<garthdb> hwilde: yup looks like it did
<torero> #ubuntu_ru
<soundray> jreyes33: please describe
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Give a shot at trying the full series of steps onetinsoldier posted?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan it went completely black, control-c, control-z, control-alt-backspace dont work
<unr3a1> hey all
<wunnymush> hwilde: that's the radiowindow
<unr3a1> how can I make a usb drive bootable in linux?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: you didn't go to  Ctrl+Alt+F7 did you?
<thebloggu> no
<onetinsoldier> ok
<Gnea> !usb | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<garthdb> hwilde: I'm assuming I should just change the permissions at the mount point, what would be the best to change them too?
<jreyes33> soundray: I selected run ubuntu from live cd and I get to see the progress bar, but after it's completed the screen stays black with some spots in the middle, sorry I can't get a screenshot
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: anyway, that command usually creates a pretty full xorg.conf file
<unr3a1> Gnea: I already have ubuntu installed.  What I want to do is put the image on the USB flash drive, and make the drive bootable.  I know how to do that in windows, but not when I am logged into linux
<garthdb> hwilde: I should have to "admin" type users and I like them to both be able to read at write to it
<garthdb> hwilde: *two
<unr3a1> Gnea: nvm... I see it
<soundray> jreyes33: thanks, that makes it much clearer. Have you tried the "Safe Graphics" option?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan it went completely black, control-c, control-z, control-alt-backspace dont wor
<Gnea> unr3a1: :)
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan wait
<jreyes33> soundray: not yet, don't really now how
<Gnea> thebloggu: can you switch to ctrl-alt-f1?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan i pressen alt-control-f1 and it went to terminal again
<hwilde> garthdb, I dunno but the issue is you don't have permisisons on the mount point
<soundray> jreyes33: it's one of the options on the menu you described earlier.
<tiyowan> Gnea, onetinsoldier: Is it possible to take the monitor section from the xorg.conf file here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65925 and post it into his file? Because the one in the link is using the same display as his.
<mekr> Im in Live CD right now, installing ubuntu, in Manual Disk formating section, need help, i can install it in 1 disk (26gb total size) and its ntfs, i need to create other partitions of the 26gb disk?
<Gnea> thebloggu: instead of trying to run gdm, you can test it with X itself ... just type X and press enter... it may take a little while, but if it works right, you should get a grey screen with an 'x' cursor - ctrl-alt-backspace should back it out
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan it says Xorg: symbol error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86GetPciVideoInfo
<onetinsoldier> OH!
<Gnea> oh my
<tiyowan> Umm...
<jreyes33> soundray: ok, let me see what happens. Thanks. one more question: does this mean I'm going to have problems with the graphics card when ubuntu is already installed?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan this after it went to the terminal
<thebloggu> lets test x now
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: that is certainly a problem
<Gnea> tiyowan: that might work (the monitor section)
<garthdb> hwilde: thanks for helping me trouble shoot it
<soundray> jreyes33: that's hard to say, because at this stage we don't know exactly what the problem is. Is there anything unusual about this machine or its graphics that you know of?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier X worked
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: that command usually creates a nice full xorg.conf file... but then you have to specify the driver in it
<russ> how can I set the different wallpaper on dual monitors?
<Gnea> thebloggu: check your driver in xorg.conf
<tiyowan> Gnea: I'm thinking, instead of having him manually reconfigure his xorg.conf file, we could *cheat* by getting the screen section in there.
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Could you post your xorg.conf now?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan xorg.conf is the same
<Gnea> tiyowan: well, if he needs to, we'll give that a shot.. he seems to be making some success
<jreyes33> soundray: my friend told me he has just removed his graphics card and is now running on the mainboard graphics, but Windows isn't having any problems with that
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan including the commented glx part
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: well, what about that error?
<soundray> jreyes33: do you know the make of the onboard graphics chip?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier tiyowan should i try to reconfigure x again ?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: alli know is that error message you got absolutely must be solved before anyting is going to work right
<jreyes33> soundray: I'm not sure, it's a Biostar mainboard. But so far the installer is already running
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, how ?
<unr3a1> Gnea: Thanks for the link.  Much appreciated
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: that i don't know
<Gnea> thebloggu, tiyowan, onetinsoldier: yeah, try tiyowan's idea with the monitor section
<soundray> jreyes33: I see, is he just booting the installer for the first time with the "new" setup?
<Gnea> unr3a1: cheers :)
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: I've got no clue about that symbol error.
<mekr> Im in Live CD right now, installing ubuntu, in Manual Disk formating section, need help, i can install it in 1 disk (26gb total size) and its ntfs, i need to create other partitions of the 26gb disk? or just install it and format it ?
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, yes.. version 2.5.3 tarball, and I'm running intrepid 64bit
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: but yes.. go with Gnea and tiyowan for now.. add the screen section from that page. i'm googling the error
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know why when I try to watch a streaming/ flash video online the sound doesn't work and the picture is very choppy/laggy?
<dr_willis> mekr,  the installer can resize if you want it to..   I normally resize with gparted and leave part of the HD unalocated.. and let the installer install to that.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: roger. i downloaded it. busy with another fellow for the moment
<thebloggu> tiyowan, what should i do ?
<jab> my sound isnt working, checked alsa, any ideas?
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: perhaps you're using gnash. Install flashplugin-nonfree instead.
<jreyes33> soundray: if you mean with the safe graphics, yes. But if you mean if he has booted ubuntu before, no. This is the first time he's installing/trying to install ubuntu
<tiyowan> Gnea, thebloggu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90928/ <- This has got the screen section, but ATI drivers.
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: I downloaded shock flash from their site.
<soundray> jreyes33: I mean first time since he removed the graphics card
<mekr> dr_willis: ill create a new partition, may i choose logical or primary?
<onetinsoldier> Gnea and tiyowan and thebloggu: there is a hit on bugs.launchpad.net...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/265035
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: remove that and gnash (if it's installed) and install flashplugin-nonfree through the package manager.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, can you make a paste of what you think it may be ?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Could you post your xorg.conf again please? Lemme check.
<Gnea> !bug 265035
<jreyes33> soundray: what i said, when he had his graphics card he never tried installing ubuntu or any linux distro
<dr_willis> mekr,  linux can use either one.
<onetinsoldier> Gnea and tiyowan and thebloggu: looks like it might be an ABI problem and an as yet unsolved bug for this other guy that had the issue
<mekr> dr_willis: whats the difference?
<wunnymush> hwilde: where do i upload my chatwindow?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, , http://paste.ubuntu.com/90901
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: If this helps heres plugins I have installed from about:plugins    http://pastebin.com/m29958065
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok, i'm going to try it out now
<MisterChief> I had to cancel in the middle of downloading/installing updates because of my crappy wifi connection. Now I can't update without it puking errors everywhere.
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: nice call
<dr_willis> mekr,  disk partiioning basics.. check google/wiki pages.. In short. You can have 4 Primary Partitions per disk.. One can be  an Extended partition that holds Logicals...
<MisterChief> anyway to fix this?
<jab> could anyone tell me why i cant hear sound? i checked alsa and everything is at 100%
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hmm...but the binary drivers supports his card. And I've got people with his display model using intrepid properly. And his display works (somewhat) using envy.
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: thanks. but i didn't read the bug thread too closely. take a look if you haven't yet
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: k
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: okay, in that case installing the packaged version won't make a difference
<Arrick> hey all, im having a problem getting my laptop (running latest stable) to record music using audacity, any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: roger.. take a look at my link. i'm going to try and help dethstar for now
<Arrick> I need to get it to record
<soundray> jreyes33: any difference when trying the Safe Graphics option?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> yep
<CntryTrousrTrout> so then I do have plugins I need thus far correct?
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, thank you :)
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: as far as I can tell, yes
<thebloggu> tiyowan, Gnea you checked my xorg.conf ?
<COITO> OMG GUYS!!! LHC will start working next week!! here: http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<wunnymush> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tiyowan> thebloggu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90928/ <- This is the file we're going to take stuff from all right?
<jab> could anyone help me? i kno its a noob issue, but i just got back from surgery and just want to watch a dvd
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: you're welcome. wish i knew how to fix it though
<jab>  could anyone tell me why i cant hear sound? i checked alsa and everything is at 100%
<MisterChief> this channel is still useless to those needing help outside of the easy google shit. Nice to see nothing has changed.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: you still here?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: So anymore suggestions?
<The_Joe_> I've installed the Restricted nVidia drivers but apparently my max resolution is 640x400 - which I know it's not
<tiyowan> Oh dear. *same* problem as thebloggu's.
<dekkong> The_Joe_: do you have Nvidia X-Server Settings?
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: check whether something else is hogging your CPU
<The_Joe_> dekkong, Yes
<jreyes33> soundray: yes. It's actually now working. But it's not working in full resolution, i.e. if you move the mouse to the edges of the screen you get to scroll the screen. Monitor res: 1440x900
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, ye
<The_Joe_> dekkong, I can't change the resolution there either
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, yes
<dekkong> The_Joe_: hmm
<thebloggu> The_Joe_, welcome to the club :P
<dethstar> anyone used the new dell keyboards.. I hate them
<The_Joe_> thebloggu, Got t-shirts? :P
<jab>  could anyone tell me why i cant hear sound? i checked alsa and everything is at 100%
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok. I need you to copy the Monitor section into your xorg.conf file okay? But make a backup first, please.
<hischild> dethstar, that's offtopic here.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok, i'm going to try it out now
<Gnea> dethstar: I prefer logitechs :)
<thebloggu> tiyowan, backup done, ok
<dethstar> hischild, ty for bringing that to my att
<AutoMatriX> The_Joe_, resolution problem in your Xorg ?
<KST_> hi
<KST_> hi
<soundray> jreyes33: that's likely to be okay once the system is installed properly. Your friend may have to enable a proprietary driver then (System-Administration-Hardware Drivers).
<The_Joe_> AutoMatriX, Yes
<jab>  could anyone tell me why i cant hear sound? i checked alsa and everything is at 100%
<resnostyle> hey guys. i am intereted in installing ubunut on a new windows machine using a dual boot. i installed it on one machine with 2000 pro and it worked but i am curious how well it would work with XP.
<Gnea> !sound | jab
<ubottu> jab: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arrick> misterchef you could always delete temp files and see if it allows you to run it
<AutoMatriX> The_Joe_, just coming in, so I did not see the eact question ... but I might have an anwer
<Anacranom> resnostyle, the same
<Pici> resnostyle: IT would work exactly the same.
<jab>  could anyone tell me why i cant hear sound? i checked alsa and everything is at 100%
<Gnea> tiyowan, thebloggu: the intrepid way of configuring X seems to have changed radically
<resnostyle> jablo: i found pluggin headphones will allow me to hear when sounds isnt coming out speakers (laptop)
<The_Joe_> AutoMatriX, Ok - well I've installed the Restricted nVidia Drivers and my resolution won't go higher than 640x400
<Gnea> !repeat | jab
<ubottu> jab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tiyowan> thebloggu: After copying the Monitor section, I want you to copy the entire Screen section into you xorg.conf file, except for the line beginning with Device.
<The_Joe_> AutoMatriX, The card is an old GeForce2 MX200 if it helps
<jab> thanks reno
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, are they "enabled" and "in use"?
<jreyes33> soundray: I've worked with that before. So that's it, thanks a lot! Right now it's in the installation process. Thanks
<thebloggu> The_Joe_, Geforce legacy ? once again, join the club
<AutoMatriX> The_Joe_, nost very 'nice' but it worked using the Xorg config file I stole from a 7.04 version ;)
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Yes - as far as I know
<thebloggu> time to make some tshirts :P
<resnostyle> Anacranom: pici: have you heard of major problems when doing this? i am nervous about changing my xp install to put this up there.
<The_Joe_> thebloggu, Sounds like a good idea!
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: Such as? Now I do have compiz running, but it doesn't effect my video from harddrive. SO I dont know there. Umm my sound source is HDMI, which took me awhile to even get it working, but ive tried default alsa ect and no go. As far as hogging cpu I wouldn't know how to check that. Ive had linux for 4 days now.
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, go to system>admin~>hardware... and it ill show
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Yes it definitely is
<thebloggu> The_Joe_, if my xorg.xonf solves the problem i tell you The_Joe_
<The_Joe_> thebloggu, Thanks
<Hoffly> Hi guys, i have been trying for ages not to set up alsa. i got it working for a2 days then mysteriously after a reboot it stopped working. I read that OSS is better but that dosent work either.
<Anacranom> and u have installed nvidia-settings ?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: After copying the monitor and screen sections, I want you to pastebin your file again so I can take a look.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok, i'm installing libgtk2.0-devright now
<jab> thank you reno, plugging headphones made it work for some reason *throws hands up*
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Yes. That installed with the drivers
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: one way is to run gnome-system-monitor and click on the '%CPU' header to order processes by CPU use.
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, okay
<resnostyle> jab, i know its quite weird.
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, the sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<resnostyle> jab, i checked on the internet and noticed someone else used that as soltuion even after everything is completed correctly.
<AutoMatriX> The_Joe_, so I guess you might download a live version of ubuntu 7.04 and copy and paste your xorg.conf :)
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: i just got  ./configure --prefix=/usr   to complete successfully
<joejc> can anyone help me with a problem?
<The_Joe_> AutoMatriX, If only the burner worked
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: doh! wait!
<Karti> Hi all, quick question about another user with admin rights on the pc. I would like to get my wife to move away from Windows(It won't be easy) but if I clone my drive and add her as a user are there specific groups that she has to be in to amend add software etc. Many thanks
<resnostyle> joejc: i would advise you just state you problem, instead of asking can someone help you.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: not quite yet...   XScreenSaver extension development headers not found.
<Pici> resnostyle: No, I've had no issues with any dual boot installs I've done.  2000 is not much different than XP.
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Yes yes yes - it's installed
<soundray> joejc: that's impossible to tell without a description of the problem
<ackbahr> Hi! How do I suspend (stop) and restart a process from command line (SSH)?
<AutoMatriX> The_Joe_, I'll paste mine then, it is also an olg Geforce
<The_Joe_> !ask | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<The_Joe_> AutoMatriX, Ok - thank you
<resnostyle> ackbahr: you need the id number, then run kill
<soundray> ackbahr: Ctrl-Z to suspend, 'bg' to make it run in the background, 'fg' to return it to the foreground.
<aaron_> test
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, i'll pastebin my xorg.conf and you can look at the subsection with the resolutions..
<ackbahr> resnostyle: but what signal do I send?
<ackbahr> (for start and stop)
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  you may want to check out some bash guides and 'job controll' chapters.
<soundray> ackbahr: please try my suggestion first
<thebloggu> tiyowan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/90936/
<Gnea> aaron_: 1
<resnostyle> ackbahr: not sure. kill but i think you need other parameters
<ackbahr> soundray: But I nohup-ed the process....
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, http://pastebin.com/f9f4d0d0
<Pici> dethstar: The easiest way to ensure that you have all the build dependencies for something that is already in the repositories would be to do a: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<thebloggu> tiyowan, forget to erase a screen section :P
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Ok - I'll try it
<dr_willis> ackbahr,  'screen' may be very worth learning about. :) its a handy tool for keeping jobs in the background
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, sorry wrong box
<joejc> i just upgraded and i cant use the visual effects any more and becuse my graphics driver isnt working and when i reinstal it and restart i get an error a need to use the default graphics configuration
<dethstar> Pici, it will do that for a package that you're compiling from source?
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, wait 1, i send the correct one
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Ok
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: you will need to install the following...     apt-get install libstartup-notification0 libstartup-notification0-dev
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Put the entire device section first. Then the monitor section. Then the screen section.
<whyameye> ever since I switched to FF/ubuntu I've had this problem with flash have some flash menus etc. showing up BELOW jpgs etc. on a web page when they are supposed to be on top. Any known fix for this?
<soundray> ackbahr: 'man kill' in that case. The docs of the program should tell you what it does when you send the various signals.
<ackbahr> soundray: ok
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, thx.. I'll try that
<ackbahr> dr_willis: I'll look into it
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: that's not all.. hang on
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, k
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: cpu resources is cpu1 4 percent cpu2 is 10 percent, under %cpu only process is the windows I have up at this time..
<joejc> ne one?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Module section first. Then device. Then monitor. And finally screen.
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, May not need to - someone is sending me their xorg which is for legacy nVidias
<Pici> dethstar: If the package is already in the repos, then it will get the build-depends for that package, which are likely the same thing for the new source.
<ackbahr> soundray: It doesn't tell much about what the various signals do, actually....
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, ok, well here it is if you want to take a look, i manually input the resolutions i wanted... http://pastebin.com/f3e9c2cd0
<soundray> ackbahr: that's because it depends on the program that receives the signals how it deals with them.
<adrenaline> anybody know how I can change my default browser in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: apt-get install libgtkspell0 libgtkspell-dev    ...then there's more!
<amikrop> Hello. supertux-stable has no icon in the menu. Any fix, please?
<Pici> ackbahr: man signal   has more info
<thebloggu> tiyowan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/90939/
<ackbahr> Pici: I'll try this, thanks!
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: that's not the problem then. From which site are you trying to play videos?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Hang on, buddy. I need to step outside for a moment.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok
<ackbahr> soundray: Well, "stop" and "cont" seem to work for me.... :D
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: apt-get install libxml2 libxml2-dev
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Ok - I'll try that.
 * The_Joe_ restarts X
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: you getting all this?
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, have em
<adrenaline> nevermind I found it
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok.. still mopre yet for me
<onetinsoldier> more*
<soundray> adrenaline: System-Preferences-Preferred Applications
<Pici> onetinsoldier: Thats the same thing that you should get from apt-get build-dep pidgin (or whatever source you're trying to install)
<jeffrey_> hi, is there any listing of good dedicated server providers which provide/support ubuntu server?
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, If anything - that made it worse
<unr3a1> Gnea: when I try to use syslinux to make the drive mountable, it says that the mount point is a folder.   why would it be saying this?
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, as with anything, always backup the original first
<The_Joe_> Anacranom, Yes I have a backup
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: hulu.com, but ive tried other sources
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: are youtube videos playing okay?
<Anacranom> The_Joe_, what did you do? i was just showing you mine? i am running a 8600 and 8.04 so mine will be different
<CntryTrousrTrout> let me check that forgot about youtube
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0 libgstreamer0.10-dev
<unr3a1> Gnea: like, no matter what I try, the apps that make the usb stick bootable are not allowing me to use the mount point, /media/disk
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: apt-get install libmeanwhile1 libmeanwhile1-dev
<dr_willis> unr3a1,  perhaps it wants the /media/DEVICENAME
<amikrop> Can somebody send me /usr/share/app-install/icons/supertux.png (or .xpm) please, because I deleted it by mistake?
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: sorry.. i had that a little worng
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, I got it.. thx
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: apt-get install libmeanwhile1 libmeanwhile-dev
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, it compiled for me
<joejc> anyone know how to use an ipod as an external hd and install ubuntu on it
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: same thing glitchy, pausey, laggy, and no sound lol
<soundray> amikrop: just reinstall the package that installed it
<whyameye> ever since I switched to FF/ubuntu I've had this problem with flash have some flash menus etc. showing up BELOW jpgs etc. on a web page when they are supposed to be on top. Any known fix for this?
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, all is well  ;)
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: have you tried disabling compiz?
<whyameye> another example: http://www.robotshop.us/
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ahhh, ok! cool. now, how did you get past the gtk2 headers? that's the last thing i was aware that you were stuck on
<amikrop> soundray: that didn't work
<RizR> Is there a way to move windows to the other monitor if I have a dual head setup? system is ubuntu8.10/gnome/compiz/nvidia (proprietry)
<tiyowan> thebloggu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90950/ <- This is what your xorg.conf should look like.
<soundray> amikrop: what didn't work?
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: yeah last night
<ackbahr> Thanks all, see you!
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: sorry, I'm out of suggestions then
<amikrop> soundray: to reinstall the package it installed it
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, like Pici said.. I ran the build-dep for pidgin and it everything else I needed.  Which happened to be alot.
<amikrop> soundray: no package installed it. it was there by default
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: well the way I did it was through appearance and back to default appearance no the extra .. within compiz itself is there a checkbox to disable all compiz for time being?
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, which funny, because I thought since I hadn
<amikrop> soundray: can you send it to me, please?
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ahhh, i see. i have to remember that... build-dep!
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, purged the old pidgin.. then the deps would still be there
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: you already install it?
<joejc> are my questions so hard no one can answer them??
<tiyowan> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dethstar> I had the old version installed.. but the tray icon kept on crashing.  So I wanted to try and compile the new one
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: honestly I believe it's crappy firefox
<soundray> amikrop: I don't have it
<amikrop> ok
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: roger... did you already install it. did you install it with make install? or some other way?
<Neppord> hi
<amikrop> soundray: ok
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, yes.. make install
<amikrop> soundray: Super Tux does not have an icon in the menu. What can I do?
<Jaikkuli> hi all, can someone direct me in the right direction to running 32bit software on 64bit ubuntu? 8.10 to be specific
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, well, it's still compiling.. but it looks like it should work.
<fosco__> Jaikkuli, nothing special, just run the executable
<whyameye> Jaikkuli: check out getlibs.
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: roger. for future reference, i highly recommend using 'checkinstall' to install source packages. ;-)
<joejc> im being patent i just want to know if anyone can help me?
<soundray> amikrop: copy it from /usr/share/games/pixmaps to the location where it's missing.
<whyameye> Jaikkuli: and lib-ia32 or something like that.
<Hangwire> hi people.
<DRebellion> Jaikkuli, I'm pretty sure you can run it just like any other executable
<Hangwire> I have a question.
<Jaikkuli> DRebellion, well i cannot seem to
<tiyowan> thebloggu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90950/ <- This is what your xorg.conf should look like. You still there, buddy?
<soundray> Jaikkuli: what specifically are you trying to run?
<Neppord> is there somebody who can give me a fast hint on where to find how compatible the ATI Radeon HD 4550 card is with Ubuntu and compiz fusion?
<amikrop> soundray: it isn't there
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, yeah.. i saw that in the INSTALL notes. Thx.
<Jaikkuli> soundray, skype .deb installer
<Anacranom> !ask | Hangwire
<ubottu> Hangwire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krekiere> Hi, does the acer better in the crashed of ubuntu's installation ? *_*
<soundray> amikrop: then you should 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install supertux-data'
<soundray> Jaikkuli: please don't use that.
<Hangwire> Could i try xfce on Ubuntu with Gnome? and how?
<onetinsoldier> dethstar: ok.. cool. good luck, have fun :)
<soundray> Jaikkuli: follow the ubuntu-specific instructions please
<soundray> !skyep | Jaikkuli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skyep
<soundray> !skype | Jaikkuli
<fosco__> Hangwire, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Jaikkuli: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dethstar> onetinsoldier, roger that
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Just copy everything from my pasted file over your xorg.conf, mate. :)
<christianp> hi all
<soundray> Jaikkuli: that'll take care of 32/64bit issues, too
<DRebellion> Neppord, there is the free driver ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ), and the nonfree ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI )
<Hangwire> fosco_, how can i switch back to Gnome?
<Jaikkuli> soundray, fair enough, thanks
<DRebellion> Neppord, check that your card is compatible with one of those.
<Hangwire> will all my settings get deleted?
<christianp> i want to install ubuntu on an old pc without CD and without boot from usb
<Neppord> DRebellion:  thx
<fosco__> Hangwire, you can select what environment to use in gdm login window
<DRebellion> christianp, you could boot from a floppy?
<whyameye> christianp: network boot?
<christianp> i read a way to start usb from a floppy disk, but i'm not able to do this
<christianp> DRebellion, can u help me?
<Hangwire> fosco_, i see, so my Gnome settings like themes, etc, wont get deleted and i can switch back to gnome from gdm?
<soundray> !install | christianp, this page should help
<ubottu> christianp, this page should help: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jeffrey_> hi, anyone has any experience with dedicated server provides who provides ubuntu server?
<DRebellion> christianp, sorry, i've never done it myself.
<robophred> christianp I did that ages ago.  if the computer has network boot in bios use that
<Hangwire> fosco_, i see, so my Gnome settings like themes, etc, wont get deleted and i can switch back to gnome from gdm?
<robophred> christianp if it doesnt, you can probably find a floppy sized network boot tool somewhere, but I dont know of any
<christianp> whyameye, i robophred but i need another server in the same network... and i read it's not so simply
<christianp> ;)
<Hangwire> fosco_, i see, so my Gnome settings like themes, etc, wont get deleted and i can switch back to gnome from gdm?
<Tsuroerusu> Hey, I'm trying to setup my media center PC (Uses Radeon HD3200 onboard graphics) but by default it insists on using 1080p as the resolution, but I have a 720p TV, how do I force it to use 720p or 1280x720 ?
<tonyyarusso> christianp: how come you couldn't do it from the floppy?
<christianp> robophred, a netinstall will be nice...
<robophred> christianp it was actually relatively easy for me, although I did screw up the hp network printer in the process
<thebloggu> sorry tiyowan just a minute
<Torne> when i set my screen resolution to 1920x1080 all fonts below a certain size become hideously ugly. They look fine at 1360x768...
<tiyowan> thebloggu: I'm here, buddy.
<robophred> christianp if I recall properly, I did it from a guide in the ubuntu wiki
<Hangwire> fosco_ , i see, so my Gnome settings like themes, etc, wont get deleted and i can switch back to gnome from gdm?
<christianp> tonyyarusso, i try using DSL, but it freeze (kernel panic)
<christianp> i try robo
<robophred> it was my very first ubuntu install, on a laptop with a broken cd drive and a battery life of 1.7 minutes
<christianp> thanks
<amikrop> soundray: thanks
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: so.. what did you guys find out for thebloggu ?
<isle85> hello, I have a pb but I read a message that could be the fix I was looking for. The pb is that I don't understand where to "boot with a parameter irqfixup". someone could help ?
<energY_> How do I share a printer using cups?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, done, logging in now
<hwilde> isle85, does your systme boot or not
<fosco__> Hangwire, nothing will be deleted
<isle85> yeap
<unr3a1_> how do I mount an ISO to my virtual cdrom drive?
<soundray> !mountiso | unr3a1_
<ubottu> unr3a1_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<hwilde> isle85, open a terminal type "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<tonyyarusso> christianp: DSL on the floppy?  Not just a bootloader?
<Hangwire> fosco__ thank you for the help :)
<thebloggu> tiyowan, exactly the same..
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Well, we're trying a custom-made xorg.conf file.
<joejc> on the boot loader screen it has the os version followed by the kernal version can and change the kernal?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: roger.
<isle85> hwilde: yes, but I read that : "Dead USB after startup"  				 				Re: Dead USB after strartup! 			 			
<isle85>  			 		   		 		 		 	Quote: 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by jcaveman 					 				 				If your booting with the noapic option, you might want to add irqfixup to the boot options. Without this option, my DV6119us would disable the usb ports shortly after bootup if nothing was plugged into the port. A message would appear about IRQ 7 and nobody cared. Adding irqfixup to the boot options kept the usb ports from being disabled. 			 	
<christianp> tonyyarusso, i can't understand... it's too difficult for me :(
<robophred> is there a channel for c  compiler help?  gcc is throwing strange errors at me
<robophred> apparently const unsigned int is not const
<hwilde> isle85, open a terminal type "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<endro_> #kpli-bogor
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Try changing the resolution from nvidia settings?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes
<tonyyarusso> christianp: what is too difficult?
<mib_gzov5guf> Hello All
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok. Last try. *Reboot* your system, then try to change the resolution from nvidia settings again. And check whether it's detecting it as an LCD now.
<christianp> tonyyarusso, i make a boot floppy... it starts a system... and then? how can i boot fromusb?
<xaeroe> is it possible to get smooth fullscreen flash video with 8.10 x64?  i tried the plugin from synaptic and the alpha.  regular size is ok, fullscreen is extremely choppy
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok
<hischild> How can i let a script execute a command on a remote box via SSH? Got passwordless login.
<isle85> This is the problem hwilde : I typed what you said
<thebloggu> tiyowan, mayve a just should change to 8.04
<soundray> hischild: 'ssh username@remotehost /path/to/script'
<christianp> tonyyarusso, it asks for the kind of boot i want to do (a lot of options)
<christianp> but now?
<hischild> soundray, the /path/to/script can be on the remote server?
<hwilde> isle85, ok good so now you have a text editor right ?
<tonyyarusso> christianp: A few questions:  a) can your system read CDs but not boot them, or does it have no CD at all?  b) how old is the system (approx.)?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Give the reboot a shot first, then let me know how that went.
<soundray> hischild: yes
<hischild> soundray, and anything can be done as long as no user input is required, correct?
<christianp> tonyyarusso, it have no cd
<isle85> hwilde: yes, but where to add that parameter ? which line ?
<Neppord> DRebellion: what about this driver(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD)
<christianp> i don't know how old isit
<mib_gzov5guf> I've recently installed ubunto 8.10, when I try to activate Nvidia drivers, I get an empty error message and nothing happens what the problem?
<christianp> i boot from floppy and now dsl is wating for my choose in a "boot:" prompt
<joejc> whats command to edit grub?
<hischild> mib_gzov5guf, you have to update first. Go to the update screen and click on reload.
<hwilde> isle85, you are looking for a line near the top that says # kopt
<christianp> now how can i say "starts from usb?"
<ks> what's good way to set JAVA_HOME in ubuntu, in centos i have /alternative?
<mib_gzov5guf> before updating the system, no dialog box appeared
<ks> is /etc/profile a good way?
<hwilde> isle85, delete the # sign so that line is uncommented, then add your irqfixup to the list of options
<DRebellion> Neppord, interesting... I don't think I've come across that one before. Looks good.
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: do you know why my firefox doesn't have this location? /etc/firefox/firefoxrc . I am using firefox 3.0 though I do think I'm going to try to add command FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<tonyyarusso> christianp: *Approximately* how old?  I'm trying to figure out if it can just boot USB natively.
<tonyyarusso> christianp: DSL is the wrong floppy to use for this.
<christianp> no it can't
<soundray> hischild: if you wanted to run X programs via the ssh link, you'd have to ssh -X
<isle85> hwilde: is it this one ? : # defoptions=quiet splash
<hwilde> isle85, you are looking for a line near the top that says # kopt
<christianp> tonyyarusso, ah,ok
<soundray> hischild: user interaction isn't normally a problem
<hwilde> isle85, # kopt=root=UUID=a608355f-cfbe-4627-a7b3-c83942161322 ro
<christianp> so, what other?
<tonyyarusso> christianp: all right.  Let me double-check whether a utility does USB - brb.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, the same
<isle85> hwilde: ok, I saw it. What to do if I can't boot with that new option
<tiyowan> thebloggu: I'm out of ideas then. :(
<joejc> any  one know the command to edit grub???
<thebloggu> tiyowan, me too
<The_Joe_> thebloggu, No luck?
<thebloggu> Gnea, onetinsoldier other ideas ?
<thebloggu> The_Joe_, no
<sysdoc> Firefox>What is the switch to have it open with the profile manager?
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: that's old advice, it doesn't apply to version 3
<mogra> joejc: JFGI, http://www.google.com/search?q=edit+grub
<hwilde> isle85, well you could/should try it manually first, if you hit ESC to get into grub, hit down to the kernel line, hit E to edit, go to the end of hte line and add the option you want to test, hit enter to boot.  if it works, make it permanent in the file
<hischild> soundray, I've got my laptop and pc tightly integrated with each other, but now i want to automate the features i've implemented so far. The audio is send to the pc from the laptop, file sharing via sshfs from pc to laptop and vice versa is running and synergy for a single keyboard/mouse for both. I can do all of this in a single script, but i prefer to only have to run 1 script instead of 2.
<thebloggu> joejc, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ks> uh never mind i'll use /etc/environment
<sysdoc> !firefox profile manager
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Could you type xrandr from a terminal btw? Does it show only two resolutions?
<joejc> thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: ok well I already did the apt-get install alsa-oss what is that? cause I already had newest alsa lol
<isle85> hwilde: ok, thanks.
<Armored_Azrael> Anyone know how to get Xilinx FPGA USB Programmer drivers?
<sysdoc> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<thebloggu> tiyowan, yes
<christianp> tonyyarusso, i try feather linux, with the same problem
<tonyyarusso> christianp: It looks like it does, provided that your BIOS is new enough to at least understand the presence of the USB drive.
<bidossessi> christianp, what problem?
<christianp> it's waiting for a choice
<christianp> boot:
<The_Joe_> joejc, As root!
<The_Joe_> joejc, And backup first
<tonyyarusso> christianp: The floppy you want to make is SBM - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager.  You will then prepare the USB drive with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick.  Alternatively, you could look into any of the network options listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i'll try to set 1280x1024 with xrandr
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: do you not have audio in firefox at all?
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: None
<Hangwire> what do i need to type to get XFCE desktop environment from the repos?
<bidossessi> christianp, does your bios allow booting from usb?
<Hangwire> sudo apt-get ... ?
<christianp> bidossessi, no
<hischild> Hangwire, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hangwire> hischild, thanks.
<Eurysilas> OK, I am getting highspeed for the first time in my life. It is DSL, complete with a Westell VersaLink Model 327W modem. What do I need to know, and do you guys need the ISP?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: I'm sorry, mate. I'm out of ideas on this atm.
<bidossessi> christianp, does your support legacy usb devices
<sinan> how i can tell diff to exclude particular pathes (as opposed to particular file names)?
<bidossessi> christianp, does your bios support legacy usb devices?
<Sonic93> Can you be banned here just like I was banned from #fedora?
<whyameye> synaptic tells me I have flash10 but firefox plugins tells me flash9. ?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ill try something from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hwilde> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: have you tried playing simple plain audio, such as the pronunciation guides on answers.com?
<hwilde> try that ^^
<christianp> bidossessi, how can i check this?
<hwilde> Sonic93, just behave yourself
<Sonic93> Ok. No offtopic, then.
<Sonic93> Right?
<hwilde> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bidossessi> christianp, it should be part of your bios options, depends on what mobo you have
<hwilde> Sonic93, /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to random chatter
<unr3a1_> soundray: thank you for the info on mounting iso images.  it is much appreciated
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: Okay now that did have sound
<soundray> unr3a1_ yw
<Sonic93> Thanks for telling me beforehand, ubottu. I was a martyr on #fedora.
<bidossessi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hischild> Sonic93, ubottu is our channel bot. He ain't no person. :-) anyway, to offtopic :)
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Yep. That might work. Does xrandr enable you to switch to higher resolutions?
<sjust1216> has anyone had problems with nvidia drives after update to the latest kernel
<mogra> most distro rooms on freenode don't like off-topic, Sonic93
<sjust1216> drivers*
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: in that case, leave audio well alone -- your problem is just Flash
<KST_> hi
<bidossessi> sjust1216, not really, why?
<hischild> certain sounds with pulse audio sound "cracky" or with a bit of noise. \
<sjust1216> they wont load
<soundray> CntryTrousrTrout: unfortunately, I have no idea how to attack it. Please ask the channel again, mentioning that plain audio works and video is choppy.
<KST_> '
<KST_> "
<KST_> "
<CntryTrousrTrout> soundray: Thx for ur time :)
<bidossessi> sjust1216, did you run your upgrade after your distro-upgrade?
<KST_> \
<istofix> Hello all
<sjust1216> nope just regular updates
<eli_> How do I convert 6 channel flac to dts in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: sorry, no ideas here. that bug(error message) has to get resolved first
<istofix> when using Synaptic Package Manage to install nvidia driver I get the following error:
<istofix> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Eurysilas> OK, I am getting highspeed for the first time in my life. It is DSL, complete with a Westell VersaLink Model 327W modem. What do I need to know, and do you guys need the ISP?
<hischild> !apt-fix | istofix
<ubottu> istofix: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sjust1216> tried envy and the ones from repository
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: No luck with thebloggu yet. Now I'm thinking maybe it's a known issue or something. Reconfiguring x shouldn't give that symbol error.
<bidossessi> sjust1216, i didn't do anything, special, just ran the distribution upgrade, and all was working...
<sjust1216> I'll give it a try
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know why when I watch movies from websites the video has no sound and the video is also choppy. Although plain audio does work in the browser itself.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: well, did you ever read the link i gave? about the known bug?
<bidossessi> sjust1216, so maybe you could remove whatever you have installed, clean up your cache and start from scratch (just with nvidia of couser :))
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: nvm... i see what you're saying now
<thebloggu> tiyowan, no luck
<sjust1216> working on it
<bidossessi> good luck
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: still did you read that link i gave?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/265035
<KST343> "
<KST343> "
<unr3a1_> alright, well, ia m out
<unr3a1_> I am out*
<unr3a1_> I will see you guys later
<unr3a1_> thank you again for all the help
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: I did skim over it. But I was a bit excited because I got a lot of posts on that card and display being fixable. I'll take another look at that link again. Thanks, mate. :)
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: roger that. i understand about getting excited too, believe me
<KST343> hi
<topsub> i am trying to install webmin in ubuntu jeos and i keep getting dpkg-deb: 'webmin_1441_all.deb' is not a debian format archive.   how can i install webmin?
<hischild> !webmin | topsub
<ubottu> topsub: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hischild> topsub, are you running intrepid or hardy?
<KST343> ..
<KST343> what
<Ad_> topusb,apt-get install webmin
<topsub> 8.04
<Eurysilas> OK, I am getting highspeed for the first time in my life. It is DSL, complete with a Westell VersaLink Model 327W modem. What do I need to know, and do you guys need the ISP?
<hischild> Ad_, did you even read that factoid i just gave?
<istofix> I tried : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hischild> !ebox | topsub
<ubottu> topsub: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<BacTalan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu off a flash drive, but the installer doesn't show any of my drives when it gets to the partition menu
<istofix> still I'm getting the same error message: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<thebloggu> tiyowan, Gnea onetinsoldier i'll just install 8.04 thank you everyone for the time consume
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: There's a possible fix there...hmmm....
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: ok, good luck. you'll probably have better luck with your hardware with 8.04 ;-)
<tiyowan> thebloggu: You *could* try renaming /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so.off, then following onetinsoldier's steps again to see whether you get an auto-generated xorg.conf file.
<topsub> can i do a sudo apt-get install ebox?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok, last try how ?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: you might wait for one very last try! tiyowan says there might be a possible fix there. he 's reading about the bug right now
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> BacTalan Are you following our tutorial on how to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> topsub ebox seems to have some issues as well as webmin..
<topsub> does ebox work the same as webmin?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: First, rename the file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so.off.
<thebloggu> can i do that from command line ? how ?
<topsub> lol so seems there isn't a good solution for this huh?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, it's broken on intrepid, though the latest version seems to work fine even on intrepid.
<ringo> hola
<qwerty2008> hi there, I just uninstalled pulseaudio, why is "PulseAudio Sound Server" still showing up as an available choice in Sound Preferences?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild Correct, just wanted to highlight those concerns to him/her
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: mv /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so.off
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, good point made.
<linuxkrn> hey guys, can someone verify that on 8.04 policykit files are incorrectly grouped to avahi (120) and not policykituser (122) ?
<linuxkrn> oh, and btw they are in /usr/lib/policykit
<jeff008> hello every body, i try to install hardy server with lvm2 ... With the live cd, lvm2 is installed , and modprobe dm-mod...  i want to do some part my hard disk (250 go) like /boot ~500 Mo ext3 primary and the reste with lvm2 and i don't know how to do.I try cfdisk to kill all partitions ... and i've no problème to make part /boot but i don't know how to do pv ... Is there any body who can help me? thank U for help ;)
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, done
<tiyowan> thebloggu: After renaming the file. Try onetinsoldier's steps again.
<tiyowan> thebloggu: 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 2) log out of x-windows 3) Ctrl+Alt+F1 4) login to the console terminal 4) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (ie invoke-rc.d gdm stop, this shuts down x-windows completely) 5) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in the root users home directory) 6) make a backup of your old xorg.co
<hischild> Linuturk_, look fine for me
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: ok.. cool. follow tiyowan's lead
<sinan> how can i apply a patch that was generated with "diff -uN -r" to a directory?
<merk_> Sup guys, i installed ubuntu by booting the livecd, and when i got the "restart now msg" (when the installation finished) i restarted it, but when i hit "Ubuntu" in the boot section, it join to the LiveCD Boot, not to the Ubuntu Boot, how can i fix it?
<ductv> hety
<linuxkrn> hischild: look fine meaning what?  They are group avahi or polkituser?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: oh! andhe turns right to me! lol
<hischild> Linuturk_, polkituser
<ductv> body online ?
<hischild> merk_, remove the disc from the drive.
<ductv> ???
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: :)
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: do you still have my instructions?
<ductv> :D
<jyuuenpan> hi
<ductv> hi
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, yes
<KST343> hi
<merk_> hischild: done, but i get msg error
<daniboy> hey guys
<hoimin> hi
<n8tuser> merk_ -> remove the cdrom when you reboot
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: :-)
<ductv> :D
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: ok, cool
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan same thing
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Same error?
<jyuuenpan> ???? ??
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: awwww
<hoimin> hi :D
<ductv> VietNam
<REIZI> w
<KST343> nice to meet you
<jyuuenpan> ??
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan now it says failed to load module "vga"
<ductv> nice to meet you
<REIZI> ‚±‚ñ‚΂ñ‚Í
<thebloggu> abd another symbol error
<ductv> !!!
<jyuuenpan> ‚±‚ñ‚΂ñ‚Í
<hoimin> ¾î¼­¿ÀÀ̼Ò
<daniboy> hello. How do you I connect my sd card to ubuntu? when I stick into my laptop reader, i don't see it in Computer
<merk_> when i remove the cd from the cdroom and try to boot it.. it just stays in loading screen and never loads...
<thebloggu> /nsc_drv.so
<jyuuenpan> ????
<hischild> !ot | ductv, REIZI, jyuuenpan, hoimin
<ubottu> ductv, REIZI, jyuuenpan, hoimin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ductv> exit
<jyuuenpan> ???
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Look at the other symbol error. Ah good!
<REIZI> H‚¤
<hoimin> I have to japanese study
<jyuuenpan> ??
<REIZI> ‰pŒêH
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu tiyowan did you see that?  nsc_drv.so  ?? what file is that?
<jyuuenpan> sit
<REIZI> English?
<KST343> We have to say in english.
<REIZI> OK
<hwilde> anybody here know .ssh/config file pretty good ?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: mv /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.so.off - Then follow the instructions again. I think this might work.
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, dont know
<hoimin> Soccer
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: let me use apt-file
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: That file's mentioned in the fix. It needs to be renamed as well.
<hoimin> masterpiece
<hoimin> suprme
<hoimin> ape
<hwilde>  I need to hook up my .ssh/config so that it does the equivalent of    ssh -tt serverA ssh serverB
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan WOW it ran
<tiyowan> It ran? :D
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: OMG!
<thebloggu> lets test it
<jyuuenpan> bich
<merk_> hischild: how can i change the liveCD boot named Ubuntu, for the ubuntu i already installed?
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan it created a corg.conf file in my home
<hischild> merk_, what you mean? Once installed, you boot of your HD where you installed ubuntu.
<thebloggu> directory
<Sonic93> In what way is Ubuntu better than Fedora?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: That's good. :) Could you paste that file?
<hischild> Sonic93, you know you shouldn't take polls here.
<nalioth> Sonic93: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that question
<Sonic93> hischild: No I don't. I just got on here.
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: roger that... now, copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sonic93> Ok.
<hischild> Sonic93, you've been here before taking polls so you should know not to do it.
<joejc> is it possible to downgrade ubuntu?
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan wait.. now it is not using nvidia driver
<Sonic93> No I haven't! I've never been here in my life!
<The_Joe_> Sonic93, Stop arguing and ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tiyowan> thebloggu: nvm that. Could you pastebin that file, please?
<jyuuenpan> bich
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: that's correct.. if you recall, loong ago, i said you'd have to specify the driver manually in your xorg.conf file
<Skiessi> is there some package I have to install to encode h264 with ffmpeg?
<jyuuenpan> site
<merk_> hischild: i had this "Ubuntu boot" before i installed it, coz i create it for the LiveCD, but now that ubuntu is installed i dont see the new boot line
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan http://paste.ubuntu.com/90980
<hischild> merk_, did you restart without the CD in teh drive?
<merk_> hischild: yes, but the ubuntu loading screen never stops
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: as well as any Options, such as... "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<hwilde> anybody know ssh config?   I need to hook up my .ssh/config so that it does the equivalent of    ssh -tt serverA ssh serverB
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, what do you mean ?
<KST343> hello
<hoimin> hello.
<song> hihi
<jyuuenpan> hi
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jyuuenpan> what hawai
<daniboy> <daniboy> hello. How do you I connect my sd card to ubuntu? when I stick into my laptop reader, i don't see it in Computer
<joejc> is it possible to downgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 8.04?
<KST343> traslator is bad.
<hoimin> admin.
<jyuuenpan> remember hirosima
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: ok, you must insert a line, right below line #70 from your pastebin. it will specify the nvidia driver
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i will change the file according to onetinsoldier and then copy
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, what line ?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: ok... right below line #70.. insert this...  --> 	Driver	"nvidia"
<coiso> hello all, whats is the best linux for u guys? I have ubuntu since 1 year and i want change !
<hischild> coiso, no polls in this channel please.
<thebloggu> there's already a similar line
<thebloggu> Driver      "nv"
<thebloggu> 67
<thebloggu> no problem ?
<FloodBot3> thebloggu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coiso> hischild ...
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: #67 specifies the driver.
<AJC_Z0> How do I change only the search in /etc/resolv.conf when DHCPing with Network Manager?
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu and tiyowan: ahh, i have been awake far too long
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, :P
<topsub> will webmin still run on 8.04?
<kylepike> anyone get itunes music sharing working between their linux and windows libraries?
<thebloggu> change nv to nvidia ?
<joejc> anyone know how to downgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 8.04?
<topsub> why is ebox a better solution?
<jpds> !downgrade | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Just copy the file into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, boot, and see first whether all's okay.
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: yes.. tiyowan is right.. you need to replace line #67
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: with   	Driver	"nvidia"
<[TiZ]> Hi. Can anyone help me migrate my mail from Evolution to Claws Mail?
<Delvien> ok i have a slow boot problem and with the new -11 kernel it makes it worse. it was complaining of pata drivers which makes me thing cdrom drive confirmed when my cd rom drive spit a spinning disk at me
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any facial recognition software?
<bulio> does anything like this exist in Ubuntu: http://java.dzone.com/news/killer-feature-opensolaris-200
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Change #67 - nv to nvidia, then boot and see.
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: and also, in the original file that you guys were working on you had a Option line... Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"   ...it was in the Screen section. i have no idea if you really need it or not, but it was in there
<sisif_> Hello guys. Can somebody please refresh my memory. What whas that tool that you could compile a source into a .deb package ? Thanks !
<thebloggu> tiyowan, copied then the same tiyowan onetinsoldier  i will now change driver to nvidia and add that line
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: yes.. change nv to nvidia
<hwilde> anybody know ssh config?   I need to hook up my .ssh/config so that it does the equivalent of    ssh -tt serverA ssh serverB
<daniboy> hello. How do you I connect my sd card to ubuntu? when I stick into my laptop reader, i don't see it in Computer
<dennda> daniboy: sudo fdisk -l
<dennda> then mount accordingly
<daniboy> ok let me try that
<Delvien> alot of people having problems with nvidia and the new kernel?
<joejc> yes
<dennda> if the card is shown by fdisk, that is
<bulio> anyone
<Delvien> me too
<daniboy> oki doki
<hspaans> bulio: with btfs maybe, or rdiff-backup
<tiyowan> Delvien: Can be a nightmare. :)
<joejc> how do i fix?!?
<hspaans> bulio: its just zfs with snapshots btw
<bulio> hspaans: I know, but I haven't seen that in Linux
<Delvien> tiyowan: going through it now trying to manually install 180 drivers
<bulio> I know OSX has something similar, but I've yet to see it on Linux
<tiyowan> Delvien: Good luck.
<hspaans> bulio: OSX used the GNU design mostly ;-)
<Delvien> tiyowan: it workes :)
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan restarted x same thing detects my monitor as crt
<bulio> hspaans: I know
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: :-(
<christian__> join /#Xubuntu
<christian__> join #Xubuntu
<Pici> christian__: /join #xubuntu
<christian__> thx
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Do you know the xorg cmd to use to manually configure video card/monitor?
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan  restarting should do anything ? restart x is enough ?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Restarting x is enough. Hang on.
<Flare183> !xorg | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MatBoy> has anyone an howto for Ubuntu with LVM on softraid during the install ?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yes.. it's   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me migrate my mail from Evolution to Claws Mail?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> yep
<Flare183> [TiZ]: I might be able too
<[TiZ]> Flare183: Excellent. Please do. :)
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Ok, buddy, time for surgery again. :) But this time we're operating on a good file, so hopefully this should work. "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nexus23> i have an empty external hard drive that i want to use as a backup what do i need to do ?
<thebloggu> need to stop x ?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Yes.
<[TiZ]> Flare183: Would you prefer to do it via private message?
<michelecs_> Hi. After resizing my swap partition, Hibernation is not working any more. Any idea?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: whoa.. i do believe that will get rid of the good file? will it not?
<Flare183> [TiZ]: That would be fine
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: make a backup of it first
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Eh, yes. :) I need tea, too.
<hspaans> [TiZ]: its on the website of claws
<joejc> nexus23, why not just drag files?
<nexus23> its completely empty
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan uups, started already
<nexus23> no partitions no nothing
<hspaans> michelecs_: swap is smaller then you memory?
<nexus23> should i format in ntfs or ext3
<tiyowan> thebloggu: It's ok. I've got your xorg.conf pastebin. Did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg cmd start?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan and thebloggu: well the original copy of might still be in your home directory
<onetinsoldier> of it*
<joejc> nexus23, i dont think it matters if ur just using it for backup
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, tiyowan :P it switched to what it was previously
<thebloggu> very simple xorg :P
<michelecs_> hspaans: No, it was about double, but I made it even larger because sometimes I was told "Not enough Swap Space" when hibernating
<joejc> nexus23, what r u going to back up?
<nexus23> movies music etc
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Doesn't it ask you any questions?
<thebloggu> yes, only for the keyboard
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Not for the display?
<rioch> I've connected to a samba share, but where is it mounted? In file manager it shows up as smb://blah blah but another application that I want to point to that path doesn't understand smb.
<thebloggu> no
<daniboy> i tried fdisk yet i still dont see my sd card there, why? do i need drivers or something for it?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Hmm.
<andax> what is the ubuntu way to configure wlan to come up automatically on boot? I don't like this 'windowmanager handles network' thing. I know how to set it up and all, I'm just asking if there is an 'ubuntu way' like setting it up using a gui or something. ?
<shausam27> hi
<Org-Mode> lol what is the "ubuntu way"?
<n8tuser> andax -> man interfaces
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan and thebloggu: perhaps he should use the file created by the Xorg -configure command, then add the Screens section from that post you found that had the same monitor as he does? i dunno
<Seveas> Org-Mode, first street on the left from main street ;)
<Org-Mode> haha
<joejc> nexus23, id use ntsf so if ur using a windows machine you can still use it
<michelecs_> hspaans: Found it! I need to update the UID in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<MatBoy> is it possible to have LVM over raid during the install ?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Good point.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yeah, but for all i know they're already the same.
<thakiddoo> I just installed 8.10 on 3 laptops of different models (all dell though). when i hit fn+up, fn+dn or volume up and down, the screen locks on me.  unable to input from keyboard or usethings like the application, places or system menu UNTIL i reload gnome via Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+f7.  anybody know of this?
<shausam27> how do i put sercurty on some of my flies so you have to type in a password
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Could you post the old xorg.conf file again; the one auto-generated? (not the small one) I'll edit it and get back to you.
<andax> Org-Mode: this ubuntu thing seems to be aimed at the complete newbie, it even setup my mobile broadband in 2 seconds after connecting the phone, everything is working out-of-the box, zero errors... so it seems to be that there should be a way to configure wireless to come up at an earlier runlevel without needing to create a startup script for it.
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Oh wait. I have it here. Wait one
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ok thank you
<Seveas> andax, set it as 'system setting' in NM. There are no runlevels to speak of in ubuntu
<andax> Seveas, thank you
<tobi> tobi
<Seveas> andax, (yes, runlevel 0, 1 and 6 are there but 2345 are all the same)
<dome> ciao a tutti
<Seveas> ciao dome
<Seveas> !it | dome
<ubottu> dome: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Twile> Hello
<Seveas> hello Twile
<mnemonic76> How can I run the keyboard layout detection after installation?
<theKid_> Got Disconnected.  Sorry to repeat:  I just installed 8.10 on 3 laptops of different models (all dell though). when i hit fn+up, fn+dn or volume up and down, the screen locks on me.  unable to input from keyboard or usethings like the application, places or system menu UNTIL i reload gnome via Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+f7.  anybody know of this?
<shausam27> is there a way to put a password on some of my flies
<andax> Seveas, thanks for the help, now off to reboot and see if it comes up :)
<mnemonic76> The one that asks all the questions to determine the keybd layout.
<Seveas> andax, let me know, I've never tried it :)
<Seveas> damn
<Twile> shausam27: Compact your files into an archive
<Twile> then you can password protect the archive
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Overwrite your xorg.conf with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/90996/, then try.
<Seveas> mnemonic76, system -> prefs -> keyboard comes close but it doesn't ask the questions. It does show pictures of layouts though so you can compare
<n8tuser> shausam27 -> will the use of ACL help?
<Twile> I usually just use zip files the most because of compatability with other operating systems
<gyroscope> how can i disable "install missing plug-in" message in firefox?
<hallowname> XcoreChicken: sup?
<Seveas> gyroscope, closest answer I know is: go to about:config and try to find the option :)
<mnemonic76> seveas: I am using openbox (a minimal setup) is there a terminal command to launch that app?
<Org-Mode> Seveas: were you gone for awhile? I remember you from a while back, havent seen you up until just today...
<Seveas> mnemonic76, there is, but I don't know it, sorry :)
<XcoreChicken> hallowname: nuthn much you
<gyroscope> Seveas, ok i'm try :)
<Seveas> Org-Mode, I
<hallowname> XcoreChicken: back to #GNU_SPOT :P
<mnemonic76> Thanks I will try to find!
<Seveas> Org-Mode, I've been gone for about 8 months
<Org-Mode> wow
<thebloggu> tiyowan, the same
<Org-Mode> well welcome back :)
<Seveas> :)
<XcoreChicken> hallowname: :]
<Seveas> DBOhoho, go feed rudolf!
<antares> hello everyone
<Twile> I like pie!
<shausam27> what is ACL
<antares> i've got a problem setting up RT73 drivers for my Wireless USB card (Linksys WUSB54GC), i can't get the thing to go into monitor mode with airmon-ng... i've read tons of threads on forums but no luck
<cdnjay> my printer is shooting out a blank page after each print job.  Growing a little tiresome, any ideas?
<Org-Mode> who doesn't Twile
<ikonia> Twile: thats great, but if you could keep it to ubuntu topic that would be great
<ikonia> shausam27: an access control list
<Seveas> shausam27, access control list
<antares> anyone have any idea? or experience?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Out of ideas again.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan and thebloggu: i must go to bed now. i cannot stay awake any longer. i'm trying because i'd like to know how this turns out, but i cannot.good luck and goodnight guys.
<Twile> Okay I'm sorry
<antares> it gives a weird error: rfmontx : invalid command
<shausam27> were do i fine ACL
<thebloggu> onetinsoldier, thank you very much
<antares> anyone? ;(
<Org-Mode> onetinsoldier: finally going to bed? LOL, bout time, cya :)
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Thanks for your help. Have a good one, mate.
<onetinsoldier> thebloggu: you're are most welcome. take care :-)
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i understand
<thebloggu> thank you
<thebloggu> good night
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, thanks. take care and enjoy
<C0p3rn11> my sound is in use by WINE and now I can't play music anymore, shouldnt pulseaudio take care of this in ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> antares: saying anyone is poitnless, if they didn't see your question anyone doesn't tell them, if they don't know the answer saying anyone won't make them know
<thebloggu> tiyowan, im out of ideas too
<tiyowan> thebloggu: I'd try asking ikonia.
<antares> ikonia: lol... thanks
<ikonia> ?
<antares> ikonia: for your help
<Hangwire> anyone here use irssi?
<antares> i already stated my question
<ikonia> yes
<Seveas> !anyone | Hangwire
<ubottu> Hangwire: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<antares> so maybe someone didn't see it
<antares> that could know the answer
<antares> so i type anyone? :P
<thebloggu> ikonia, are you aware of my problem that i stated here ?
<forevertheuni> hi all i'm starting teamspeak with aoss, however the sound from other peeps comes with breaks/distorted, so easy question is there any way to improve it? My mic is going well to everyone else. And i've removed pulseaudio, it was creating a lot of problems
<donavan_> anyone know how I can get VLC as my default media player in 8.04 ... tried the prefered applications but cant get it to go anyone have any ideas?
<joejc> is there a how to on how to fix my graphics card in 8.10?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i think i will installed 8.04 it it has better support maybe it's better
<Twile> driver trouble?
<joejc> yes
<ikonia> thebloggu: I'm not sorry
<theKid_> Can somebody please give me a heads up one way or the other?:  I just installed 8.10 on 3 laptops of different models (all dell though). when i hit fn+up, fn+dn or volume up and down, the screen locks on me.  unable to input from keyboard or usethings like the application, places or system menu UNTIL i reload gnome via Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+f7 (only keyboard function to work).  anybody know of this?
<ikonia> thebloggu: what's up
<RobotCow> .:donavan_:. yes i know. right click an video file. go to properties and open with tab
<c0p3rn1c> !ubottu
<thebloggu> ikonia, i have a geforce4 ti 4200 with 8.10
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tiyowan> ikonia: Could you take a look at thebloggu's problem? We've been trying to fix it for hours now, but with no success. He's running Intrepid with a Geforce4 4200 Ti. Originally, he was using the envy drivers, but that caused his display to distort. After installing the binary drivers, his system detects his LCD as a CRT. Trying dpkg reconfigure came up with a symbol error. But we found a fix for that. He's stuck at low reso
<ikonia> thebloggu: is that card stil supported, I thought gf4 was dead
<antares> i've got a problem setting up RT73 drivers for my Wireless USB card (Linksys WUSB54GC), i can't get the thing to go into monitor mode with airmon-ng... i've read tons of threads on forums but no luck (Strange error: "Invalid command : frmontx") Anyone???
<thebloggu> with 71 and 96 drivers
<c0p3rn1c> !binarydriver | thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tiyowan> ikonia: The nvidia page on the ubuntu website says its supported with the 71/96 drivers.
<RobotCow> donavan_,  yes i know. right click an video file. go to properties and open with tab
<ikonia> tiyowan: hav eyou got that link ?
<ikonia> "have
<ikonia> !away > Mud|shower
<tiyowan> ikonia: Which one?
<ubottu> Mud|shower, please see my private message
<ikonia> tiyowan: the ubuntu page showing it as supporte
<ikonia> supported
<tiyowan> ikonia: Wait one.
<thebloggu> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<ikonia> tiyowan: thank you
<tiyowan> ikonia: See above.
<donavan_> RobotCow: yeah I know you can do it that way but when I try to open something from the firefox download window (opening it from the net rather than saving to disc first) it always brings up totem which has yet to play anything I have tried with it
<ikonia> thebloggu: thats not ubuntu's page
<thebloggu> ikonia, it's pointed by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ikonia> I thought because of compiz and some driver versions that where shipped gefore 4 was dropped
<hwilde> anybody know ssh config?   I need to hook up my .ssh/config so that it does the equivalent of    ssh -tt serverA ssh serverB
<pegi> hi
<tiyowan> ikonia: After installing those drivers, dpkg reconfugure gave this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/265035, but that was fixed by following the workaround in one of the comments itself.
<c0p3rn1c> joejc: what kind of video card do you have ?
<RobotCow> donavan_, send me a link so i can see if mine opens with totem
<gyroscope> Seveas, i'm fix it with plugins.hide_infobar_for_missing_plugin set to true :D
<ikonia> just reading
<Seveas> gyroscope, excellent!
<c0p3rn1c> my sound is in use by WINE and now I can't play music anymore, shouldnt pulseaudio take care of this in ubuntu 8.04?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: I've got to step out for a bit again now; good luck with your problem! ikonia can probably fix it, if it's fixable. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<soundray> ikonia: fwiw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia shows Geforce 4 as supported
<ultratek> how do i see a vista computer on ubuntu network?
<pegi> anybody using ATI Mobility X1400?
<pegi> *radeon
<ikonia> soundray: thank you
<Seveas> !anyone | pegi
<tiyowan> pegi: Me.
<donavan_> RobotCow ... That wont matter... I have tried mp3s and dvds and just about everything else I think my installation of totem is screwed but I havent been able to get it working
<ubottu> pegi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> soundray: I thought it was dropped
<ultratek> i keep typing smb://ip.x.x.x and nothing comes up
<thebloggu> tiyowan, thank you very much
<Gnea> pegi: we were having a round with that card earlier... what's the problem?
<soundray> ikonia: not sure whether that page is up to date.
<kiwi_> folks, how do i remove the text below desktop icons (gnome)?
<pegi> ok, if i turn my visual effexts on "extra" my videos start to blurr
<ikonia> soundray I know some cards whre dropped in 8.10s compatability drivers, I thought gf4 was one of them
<pegi> using Video Player or VLC
<ultratek> ?
<Dweeb555> Hello my friends
<c0p3rn1c> ikonia: isnt that ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ikonia> thebloggu: so give me a quick summary of your current status
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: isn't what ?
<c0p3rn1c> ikonia: where those drivers where dropped
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: I know some where dropped in 8.10, again, I thought it was gf4, but I could be wrong about that
<c0p3rn1c> ikonia: my videocard is only supported in ubuntu 8.10
<c0p3rn1c> and not in 8.04
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: I suspect thats because it is new
<c0p3rn1c> nvidia nvs
<pegi> any suggestions to my problem?
<soundray> tiyowan, thebloggu: have you tried nvidia-glx-96 ? (ikonia)
<pegi> if i turn my visual effexts on "extra" my videos in Video Player and VLC start to blurr
<soundray> !info nvidia-glx-96
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.09-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4368 kB, installed size 13556 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<joejc> is there a program that will fix my song file names to the file names?
<c0p3rn1c> ikonia:  I have a nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<ikonia> soundray just waiting to find out the exact current status before going on, only just picked this up
<soundray> joejc: there are several. I like exfalso
<raignen> oi
<Picassotamus> joejc: I use EasyTAG
<raignen> hi
<thebloggu> ikonia, i am now using nvidia 96 driver but with 640 480 maximum resolution and nvidia-settings detects my SyncMaster 710N LCD as crt as only lets me use separate x screen. i think my xorg.conf may be messed up (http://paste.ubuntu.com/90996/)
<thebloggu> soundray, i am using it
<ikonia> thebloggu where did you get those drivers ?
<thebloggu> ikonia, from repositories
<ikonia> thebloggu: so your using nvidia-glx-96
<thebloggu> ikonia, yes
<c0p3rn1c> thebloggu: let nvidia-settings generate the settings if your not sure
<ikonia> thebloggu: is that corect
<ikonia> c0p3rn1c: he doesn't want to do that at this time
<ikonia> thebloggu: I'd like to know if the actual drivers are in use or not
<thebloggu> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> thebloggu: could you please pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" please
<DEA7H> hey guys. anyone else having problems with flash? youtube will play 2 seconds of content and then promptly give up in firefluff. using Kubuntu Ibex
<sara-> hi anyway of quickly using vcn?
<edl> join #moose
<thebloggu> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91007
<shanenvy> How do I activate a theme from Emerald?
<ikonia> thebloggu: interesting
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: just click on it
<ikonia> thebloggu: can you now pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<shanenvy> I doesn't do anything.
<joejc> why are all the helping people here?
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: are you sure you are currently using emerald as your theme manager?
<ikonia> joejc: it's sa support channel
<thebloggu> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91011
 * Gnea looks oddly at joejc 
<Gnea> !ubuntu | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shanenvy> I think so. How would I change it if not?
<monkier> question for you guys: anyone know of an example program in C that can grab the HTML of a page just with a url?
<ikonia> monkier: google it yourself
<joejc> i know that but why are you helping people instaed of doing something else?
<Awsoonn_> I'm trying to get my usb ADSL modem to work in intrepid, an teh wiki only had infor for 7.04. Any sugestions?
<ikonia> monkier: plenty of hello world apps
<monkier> i did google it, couldnt find it
<ikonia> joejc: not really ontopic for this channel
<ikonia> monkier: join a c++ channel then
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: well I use fusion-icon
<Gnea> joejc: what business is it of yours?
<monkier> your being very helpful thanks
<shanenvy> Alrighty..
<joejc> i came in here for help and ended up helping people so i was just wondering why other people are here
<ikonia> monkier: no problem, freenode lists all the channels available
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: isnt it something like emerald --replace ?
<shanenvy> Not sure...
<shanenvy> Nope.
<bernier> Hi, is thre a way I can reset my graphic setings to default?
<thebloggu> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91011
<ikonia> thebloggu: just putting a config tother for you
<iamben> anyone know whats used by default on a dell mini 9 for wireless setup?
<ikonia> together for you
<iamben> some kind of tray icon i thought
<thebloggu> ikonia, ok sorry :)
<sara-> hi anyway of quickly using vcn quickly??
<ikonia> thebloggu: no problem, I'm on a lagging connection, so I'm slow
<Gnea> sara-: vcn
<sizzling> can anyone help?  I installed intrepid.  work fine until downloaded nvidia drivers.  on restart it hangs
<Gnea> sara-: vcn?
<daniboy> does anyone know why i cannot see my connected sd card on ubuntu? i dun see it on fdisk
<sara-> Gnea,  remote desktop viewer
<Gnea> sara-: you mean vnc?
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: "compiz --replace -c emerald"
<sara-> i mean controling my laappy from my desktop
<Gnea> sara-: do you have a vnc server installed on the lappy?
<sara-> i use ubuntu so yeah
<Gnea> !vnc | sara-
<ubottu> sara-: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jeff008> hello every one ;)
<hwilde> !freenx | sara-
<ubottu> sara-: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<shanenvy> It said stuff about unknown option, aborting and using fallback, no driver found....??
<sara-> im on ibex on my desktop and the other one on the eee
<jeff008> is there any body whho can help me about lvm2 ?
<sara-> eeebuntu
<shanenvy> I have it downloaded, it's saying it can't find it.
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: do you have compiz installed ?
<shanenvy> Yes.
<hspaans> jeff008: ask the question
<jeff008> ok
<The_Joe_> I have a really flaky Wifi now... I can't tell if it's Ubuntu or the router
<bernier> Hi, is thre a way I can reset my graphic settings to default? because I ca't boot in graphical mode since I installed latest nvidia drivers.
<Jaikkuli> anyone here use a bison integrated cam on their laptop?
<Awsoonn_> HOw do I set up my USB-ADSL modem connection in Intrepid?
<shanenvy> My computer is weird...I think it's my graphics card.
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: make sure you're compiz is working
<shanenvy> yeah, it's just my shitty graphics card.
<bernier> The_Joe_ I had the same issue and installing Wicd solved my problems.
<shanenvy> Thanks anyway.
<jeff008> iI've installed lvm2 and modprobe dm-mode whith the live cd
<nrg> Which version is better for asus eee pc 900. 8.04 or 8.10?
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: can you run glxgears ? what kind of card do you have ?
<shanenvy> How do I check?
<c0p3rn1c> my sound is in use by WINE and now I can't play music anymore, shouldnt pulseaudio take care of this in ubuntu 8.04?
<jeff008> i use ckdisk and kill all parts of my hardisk 250 GO
<Gnea> sara-: haven't done that one yet (don't have an eeepc), but I'd use freenx if I did
<malianx> c0p3rn1c, alsa does it better
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: open a terminal and sudo apt-get install glxgears;glxgears
<mphill> c0p3rn1c: pulseaudio is mostly broken most of the time still imho
<jeff008> then i make a part /boot 500 mo primary ext3
<c0p3rn1c> malianx: what is the standard in ubuntu 8.04?
<jeff008> i would like to make a hardy server
<ijustam> so my sound has stopped working after plugging in my guitar (as a mic)
<shanenvy> It show's a picture of some 3-d, blue, red, and green gears...What now?
<jeff008> so now i don' t know how to do whith the rest
<sara-> Gnea, i need to install it remotly
<shanenvy> Wait the terminal is talking to me..
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: that means you can run compiz
<hspaans> jeff008: use the server installer
<sara-> howd i do that via ssh?
<shanenvy> But it wont let me!
<shanenvy> My computer is weird.
<jeff008> ?
<Gnea> the URL for freenx explains it
<Gnea> sara-
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: try alt-f2 compiz --replace
<ikonia> thebloggu: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/91026/
<ikonia> thebloggu: tell me if you see an nvidia logo when xorg starts
<amen51> hi, i have a question about grub
<amen51> i have used grub-update to update my menu.lst
<malianx> C0nn0R, I think 04 comes with pulse, but pulse is buggy
<hspaans> jeff008: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<jeff008> i don't know if i must make pv like sudo pvcreate /dev/sda2
<amen51> but grub does not seem to be using the file, is it possible that and older version is cached somewhere? and is being used
<shanenvy> Will I be able to use the cube thing?
<hspaans> jeff008: that installer has what you need
<ikonia> amen51: how many versions of ubuntu or linux do you have installed on that machine
<Gnea> sara-: i'm actually installing it right now
<c0p3rn1c> mphill: ﻿what is the standard in ubuntu 8.04?
<amen51> ikonia, there are many kernels
<jeff008> ok i try it hspaans ;)
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Hey mate, I'm back. Any luck on your problem yet?
<amen51> and two versions of ubuntu
<sara-> Gnea, on my machine?
<ikonia> amen51: how many versions of ubuntu or linux do you have on that machine
<amen51> i'm seeing my older menu.lst
<ikonia> amen51: are you using a shared /boot partition
<thebloggu> ikonia, restarted x and no logo
<amen51> no
<ikonia> amen51: stop asnwering questions I'm not asking
<Gnea> sara-: that's a joke, right?
<c0p3rn1c> shanenvy: yes,  check http://compiz-fusion.org
<ikonia> amen51: thats the problem then
<sara-> no Gnea
<amen51> ikonia, what is the problem
<Gnea> sara-: why would I install it on your system?
<ikonia> amen51: grub is reading the menu.lst from your other /boot partition, this is what happens if you don't set multi-boot up and just blindly install operating systems next to each other
<sara-> dunno
<ikonia> thebloggu: let me guess, still bad resolution
<Gnea> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<thebloggu> ikonia, resolution is equal and nvidia-settings detects the monitor as crt
<thebloggu> ikonia, yes
<c0p3rn1c> well I got to go
<c0p3rn1c> cu later
<shanenvy> Wow, it says press ctrl+alt+right arrow to move it...All it does is switch desktops..Desk 1 and Desk 2
<Gnea> sara-: the documentation is there, it's very easy to follow, people here use it and it works. you can't go wrong with it.
<shanenvy> It doesn't work.
<ikonia> thebloggu: I don't think it's using the nvidia driver
<ikonia> thebloggu: I think it's falling back to vesa which is why your shaving poor performance
<amen51> ikonia, it used be woking
<ziroday> shanenvy: by default ubuntu's compiz is not set to use the desktop cube.
<crash-> c.arcti.ca
<ikonia> amen51: so ?
<thebloggu> ikonia, what should i do ?
<sara-> well im such a noob first i forget my password for root then i forget my password AND username after i intalled ubuntu (did this twice earlier on today re installing each time simply because i dont/cant do techie things like alter certain files to regain root access) ... so dunno, i might go wrong with it...
<ikonia> thebloggu: I can work this through with you, but I can't at this exact seconds as I'm on a slow connection and not long now until I get off a train
<amen51> it was reading the menu.lst in /boot on my new partition
<ikonia> I can work this through with you in approx 3 minutes
<ikonia> amen51: it's not now
<amen51> ikonia, ok what do you suggest
<ESphynx> hey guys
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm having a problem with my laptop(running Ubuntu 8.10) I'm getting very frequent hard crashes(flashing Caps and Scroll lock keys) pretty soon after booting, less then 10 minutes in I would say, what can I do to diagnose this(I'm at a root shell on that machine)
<ESphynx> what's the name of the fancy installer that auto get dependencies?
<ikonia> amen51: using a shared /boot partition so only one grub version is installed
<ziroday> sara-: to find your home partition you can ls -l your /home dir
<ikonia> ESphynx: synaptic
<ESphynx> thanks ikonia
<ESphynx> ikonia: DOes it come with ubuntu by default?
<ikonia> thebloggu: 35 minutes sorry
<ikonia> ESphynx: yes
<sara-> ziroday, anoutherday perhaps
<ESphynx> ok cool thanks
<ziroday> ESphynx: or the backend which is apt-get
<thebloggu> ikonia, ok, can you explain briefly what you intend to do ? maybe i can search information ? or do you think it's better to go 8.04 as i said ?
<ikonia> ESphynx: system -> administration -> menu
<mnemonic76> seveas: looks like there is a package called keymapper to do what I want... I am trying it now.
<ziroday> sara-: what exactly are you trying to do?
<sara-> ziroday, i am rather fond of a file system
<amen51> ikonia, is there a guide somewhere which i can use to avoid messing up my system
<soundray> Alex_Gaynor: it could be overheating, or it could be a RAM problem, or it could be something more obscure. I'd run memtest86 on it for a while first thing
<ESphynx> ziroday: right but apt-get doesn't auto get dependencies ...
<theatrus> ESphynx, yes it does
<theatrus> so does aptitude and synaptic
<Alex_Gaynor> soundray: I really hope it's not a heating problem(it's subzero F here :P ), I've run memtest before, for some reason it always freezes up right after I start it, I've replaced RAM 3 times now
<ESphynx> theatrus I thought last time I tried it didn't?
<ziroday> ESphynx: apt-get installs dependencies as well :), what exactly are you trying to do?
<sara-> well my lappy is next door and my flatmates using it, he wants to sit in the living room whilst watching his rats give birth... i need to hav the camera stream through the net to a site, and be able to watch it here in the sitting room
<amen51> ikonia, thanks anyways
<soundray> ESphynx: aye? apt-get does install dependencies for you...
<ESphynx> strange
<ESphynx> I would have thought it didn't... trying to instruct someone how to install my .deb package
<ikonia> thebloggu: sure, check the xorg logs to see if there is a reason it's faling back, then start forcing xorg to use nvidia config if it likes it or not
<Alex_Gaynor> soundray: I also don't have these crashing problems on windows, which si why I'm reticent to think it's a hardware issue
<ziroday> ESphynx: what command are you giving him?
<theatrus> but if memtest is basically locking up...
<chipt4> Hi, I'm looking for help with my ubuntu server.. I am wondering if there's a way to browse what all packages are available through aptitude.. or more specifically, is there a package for phpmyadmin?
<ikonia> chipt4: apt-cache search
<theatrus> apt-cache search phpMyAdmin
<ESphynx> ziroday i'm telling him to run synaptic right now :P
<carandraug> chipt4: aptitude search phpmyadmin
<ikonia> chipt4: if you use the desktop ubuntu install you can use the synaptic gui whic makes things much easier
<ESphynx> oh ziroday, it's cause my package isn't on the Ubuntu repo
<thebloggu> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91033
<Tetracomm> Could you recommend a decent video editor for Linux?
<ESphynx> so apt-get doesn't work, it's the other dpkg or what not installer command
<Gnea> sara-: well, unless you're willing to pay someone in here, you're going to have to do it yourself (and if it breaks and you have no 'net access, then how would you fix it if you don't know how to do it?)
<thebloggu> ikonia, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ziroday> ESphynx: thats correct, if he's using ubuntu you can ask him to download the .deb package and then double click to install it
<chipt4> k, it returned 'phpmyadmin - Administrate MySQL over the WWW'  so is 'phpmyadmin' the package name, and the rest the description?
<ESphynx> ziroday double click runs synaptic by default?
<jonaskoelker> hello all.  I've enabled sticky keys and flagged "Disable on simult. keypress" to off, yet I keep getting popups asking me if I want to turn sticky keys off when I press two keys at the same time.  How do I turn the popups off?
<chipt4> ikonia: it's a server, i'm ssh'd in
<theatrus> dpkg is a backend package manager, it won't go finding deps for you, but it still enforces them
<theatrus> chipt4, yup
<carandraug> chipt4: yes
<ziroday> ESphynx: gdebi runs on double click for .deb packages
<chipt4> awesome guys, thanks
<ijustam> what's the word on pulseaudio
<ijustam> is still a pile
<ijustam> is it*
<tiyowan> thebloggu: According that it, x is still having trouble detecting your display.
<chipt4> also, i've heard you're not supposed to use apt-get, instead use aptitude install.. is this correct?  i'm on 8.04 lts
<ziroday> ijustam: it depends on what you are doing
<soundray> Alex_Gaynor: Ubuntu and memtest86 are different enough that if both crash, I would blame the hardware. Also, it crashing 10 minutes after booting points toward hardware.
<ikonia> thebloggu: most interesting according to that it's using the nvidia driver ok, and it likes the logo option, but it's not displaying it
<ESphynx> ziroday : right and i think gdebi doesn't work to get dependencies, but synaptic does
<ikonia> chipt4: no, apt-ge tis fine
<jonaskoelker> chipt4: apt-get and aptitude are fairly interchangable
<ijustam> ziroday: i dont even know if i use it
<ikonia> chipt4: apt-get is fine
<ijustam> but my sound doesn't work so i want to blame it :s
<jonaskoelker> chipt4: aptitude is slower, has more search options and writes a nice log file.
<chipt4> right on.. thanks
<ziroday> ESphynx: gdebi _should_ do dependencies but can't be certain :)
<jonaskoelker> chipt4: pick your tradeoff ;)
<soundray> Alex_Gaynor: I wouldn't be surprised if it crashed under MS Windows, too, if you ran something demanding.
<chipt4> i'm in no hurry and log files are always nice, so i'll stick with aptitude :)
<thebloggu> ikonia, dont know what to do..
<jonaskoelker> ijustam: pulseaudio@ubuntu works fine for me.  pa@debian otoh... :(
<tiyowan> ikonia: nvidia-settings is also detecting thebloggu's LCD as a CRT.
<chipt4> thanks a million, you guys are really helpful [and not snooty like some linux channels! :) ]
<thebloggu> ikonia, really i think it may be better to install 8.04
<Alex_Gaynor> soundray: I do a fair amount of demanding work under windows(and I actually was't doing anything demanging under Ubuntu) soundray: Doesn't the fact that memtest crashes point to it being a hardware, but not memory, I would think memtest is specifically built to survive bad memory so it can test it
<ikonia> thebloggu: I can work this through with you in 35 minutes as I said, but I'm about to get off a train and not on a good connection to do this
<ikonia> tiyowan: crt doesn't really make a big deal any more, it's just a name, what is important is that it can't get the edid info for the monoitor
<Delvien> SSH problem, I connect through the same network its fine and takes my RSA fingerprint, when i connect from outside the network it says RSA fingerprint aut failed.
<ikonia> thebloggu: if you want to install 8.04 please do so
<tiyowan> ikonia: *nod*
<erisch> i can ping my router but i cant ping a ubuntu pc or a windows pc, any ideas? firewalls of windows is offline
<soundray> Alex_Gaynor: I can't answer that definitively, but your argument sounds reasonable
<sonoma> ﻿/join #xubuntu
<ikonia> erisch: what command are you using exactly
<erisch> ikonia: ping ip
<Alex_Gaynor> soundray: Any idea as to how I could go about diagnosing it(whatever *it* is)
<ikonia> erisch: please show me the exact command
<thebloggu> ikonia, i woukd like to solve the problem but since the support of my card is low maye it's better to go back
<thebloggu> ikonia, or should i try to solve it ?
<der|kunstler> after coming from sleep, my network doesn't work, is this  a known problem ?
<joejc> if i upgrade to jaunty would that fix my problem with compiz and mt drivers?
<ikonia> thebloggu: according tot he docs that card is still supported
<soundray> Alex_Gaynor: is your direct working environment cold?
<ikonia> joejc: no
<erisch> ikonia: ping 192.168.xxx.xxx
<ikonia> erisch: and what is your current ip address
<jonaskoelker> erisch: how does the network look?  (PC1)---(router)----(PC2)?  Or is there an internets inbetween?
<reepime> Can someone help me?  I have lost my ability to use sudo
<thebloggu> ikonia, what do you think i should do ?
<ikonia> erisch: fyi 192.168 addresses are non-routable so it doesn't matter if you share them with us
<ikonia> thebloggu: your call totally
<jonaskoelker> reepime: whata happens when you try?
<Alex_Gaynor> soundray: Not really any more, and the laptop is warmer to the touch than when I first powered it on this morning
<reepime> reepime is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<joejc> any one know what would fix my problem with compiz and my drivers?
<ziroday> der|kunstler: what network card do you have?
<erisch> ikonia: ping 192.168.178.40
<thebloggu> ikonia, you think this problem is simple to solve ?
<ikonia> thebloggu: my connection will drop any second now
<der|kunstler> ziroday, forcedeth module, nvidia MPC55
<soundray> Alex_Gaynor: I'd take it outdoors to see if it runs for longer there. If it does, it points to the hardware again.
<ikonia> erisch: and your current ip address is
<der|kunstler> ziroday, let me get you the exact info
<thebloggu> ikonia, ok, no problem
<Gnea> joejc: what problem?
<ikonia> erisch: where are you pinging it from
<ghost3> hi, my brothers are going to iraq at the beginning of next year. they are wanting to know if they could make a ubuntu recovery partiton on the laptops. cd's and sand do NOT get alone and the less they have to carry with them the better. I did a google search with no results. any help would be nice.
<erisch> jonaskoelker: no internet in between, pc-router-pc, everything is in a local lan
<Alex_Gaynor> soundray: ok thanks
<ziroday> der|kunstler: ah right, erm you can try rmmod the driver before you sleep and then modprobe it on wake
<jonaskoelker> reepime: mine looks like this: http://rafb.net/p/7YkPau51.html
<thebloggu> ikonia, do you know when you're coming back ?
<der|kunstler> ziroday, ah, that does the trick right ? coming back from sleep it does modprobe again ?
<jonaskoelker> reepime: download it.  Reboot your box; in grub, edit your kernel command line to say init=/bin/sh
<erisch> ikonia: my current adress is 192.168.178.36, its a local area network
<reepime> grub?
<der|kunstler> ziroday, I did rmmod after the wake though...
<joejc> before i upgraded to 8.10 they worked fine but now when i install and reboot i get and error and need to use default graphics configuration
<ziroday> der|kunstler: hmm? For now manually I am saying rmmod the driver then go to sleep. When you wake up modprobe the driver again. If that works we can set it up to work automatically. If it doesn't we can try something else :)
<der|kunstler> ziroday, I try to run dhclient on the NIC, but the thing is it stays forever sending DHCP requests
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Could you wait for ikonia to get off that train and onto a better connection?
<jonaskoelker> reepime: [grub: two seconds] once linux has booted, type cp /home/reepime/sudoers /etc/sudoers; chown root:root /etc/sudoers; chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers; init 6
<der|kunstler> ziroday, is there a script that runs on wake ?, like /etc/local but for wake ?
<jonaskoelker> reepime: when you boot, "press ESC to enter boot menu"
<thebloggu> tiyowan, maybe.. he said 35 minutes right ?
<Gnea> joejc: what video card?
<soundray> der|kunstler: I think something in /etc/acpi.d/
<joejc> nvidia
<ziroday> der|kunstler: there is, the settings are under /etc/hibernate I believe. But just _try_ it out manually first.
<Gnea> joejc: model #?
<reepime> Ok, thanks.
<der|kunstler> soundray, ziroday got it... I'll go to sleep and come back w/results
<der|kunstler> brb
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Yep. If you want, I could do some more digging for you? I'd really like to see your problem fixed. :)
<jonaskoelker> reepime: or some text like that.  Press ESC, then use the arrow keys to select the topmost thing that does not say single user mode; type "e" to edit... somewhere in there, I can't remember exactly, but you should edit the line that says something with "kernel" and vmlinuz
<Gnea> joejc: lspci | grep VGA
<joejc> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<Somali-Pirate> #trivia?
<Exceptiul> sorry for asking here, but what means "take a bow" expression?
<soundray> Exceptiul: don't ask here. Then you don't have to be sorry.
<Exceptiul> yea.. tnx for answer
<soundray> Exceptiul: #ubuntu-offtopic may be more welcoming.
<der|kunstler> soundray, ziroday back... it worked
<erisch> ikonia: any ideas?
<Gnea> Exceptiul: you're better of googling it or asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joejc> it means to take a bow its metiphorical but literal
<beli> does someone here have a slian sc92031 nic and can send me the drivers pls?
<der|kunstler> ziroday, ok, your solution worked, reloading the module after wake worked
<Exceptiul> ok, tnx
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i dont have 53 minutes unfornately..
<thebloggu> tiyowan, in fact i have to go unfonately..
<thebloggu> tiyowan, really sorry really
<der|kunstler> soundray, ok, now we have scripts that run pre-wake and post-wake in /etc/acpi.d ?
<Awsoonn_> Can I use my USB-ADSL modem connection in ubuntu 8.10?
<Gnea> joejc: do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<misix> i want to install Ubuntu and OpenBSD on the same machine
<misix> what would i install first?
<soundray> der|kunstler: sorry, it's /etc/acpi/ and I think the script that runs afterwards is resume.sh
<tiyowan> thebloggu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=669903. Bookmark this link. This is *almost* your card with your model. It's ok.
<der|kunstler> soundray, yeah, /etc/acpi/suspend.d ?
<Gnea> Awsoonn_: yes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<der|kunstler> soundray, it contains 70-modules-unload.sh, which unloads all the modules.. .that's run when suspending correct ?
<thebloggu> tiyowan, take my email thebloggu at gmail dot com
<thebloggu> we'll be in contact ok ?
<joejc> Gnea: when i install the driver i get an error when i reboot
<soundray> der|kunstler: probably. I'm not claiming expertise.
<thebloggu> thank you very much for your help
<thebloggu> really
<Gnea> joejc: did you install 177 or 173?
<joejc> iv tried all 3
<der|kunstler> soundray, I think I know what's going on... there's $MODULES_WHITELIST, apparently the forcedeth module is not unloaded
<Gnea> joejc: that's not what I asked.
<Gnea> joejc: what is installed right now?
<HairyDude> how do I install debug symbols for firefox? firefox-3.0-dbgsym seems to depend on a version of firefox-3.0 that is unavailable
<thebloggu> tiyowan, ikonia have to go now, sorry
<thebloggu> thank you
<jeff008> hspaans i don't know if it 'll be better
<joejc> none i need to use default graphics config if i want to use computer
<AJC_Z0> When inserting removable media (CD, DVD, etc.), how do I add an application to the list of apps which are associated with that media?
<der|kunstler> soundray, heh!... I'll hack it a little to unload and load, I can play with those scripts, thanks a lot! :D
<Gnea> joejc: okay, i recommend 173 and try again
<Awsoonn_> Gnea: that paget tells me to look at the list of adsl modems to find what driver I need, but ther eis no link to such list. any help there?
<AJC_Z0> The list in the pop-up window, that is
<joejc> iv tried 173,177, and 96 none work
<hspaans> jeff008: sorry?
<joejc> but ok
<Commie_Cary> why is my computer not reconizing my lightscribe drivwer
<jeff008> cause whith the cd live , i coul'd install drivers wifi to connct my computer on the net
<Gnea> Awsoonn_: which one do you have?
<ziroday> der|kunstler: sorry was eating breakfast, has soundray got you sorted?
<Gnea> joejc: well, 173 is the one that supports your card.
<der|kunstler> ziroday, yeah, you both. I'll add a line to /etc/acpi/suspend.d/70-modules-unload.sh to remove the module on suspend, then I'll add another line to /etc/acpi/reload.d/35-modules-load.sh, to load the module on resume
<Awsoonn_> Gnea: I should note that lsusb says I have an 'analog devices' based product. but it's branded as ZOOM ADSL Series 0376
<joejc> ill tell u if it works after i reboot
<ziroday> der|kunstler: sounds good
<der|kunstler> ziroday, it's a BUG probably, module forcedeth is not safe to leave loaded on suspend. It must be removed from $MODULES_WHITELIST
<Gnea> Awsoonn_: yeah, it doesn't matter what it says on the outside usually
<soundray> der|kunstler: it might be more appropriate to make those settings in /etc/default/acpi-support
<HairyDude> never mind, sources.list said hardy when it should have said intrepid
<Gnea> joejc: sounds good
<JuleTecki> Hi there, can anyone tell me why my /etc/networking/interfaces is read-only as root? 8.10 server
<jeff008> and whith the alternate i don't know how to have a consol tty
<jeff008> it the reason why i try to install hardy on lvm2 with the live cd ;)
<der|kunstler> soundray, lemme check that file, I don't like hacking and breaking things :/
<ziroday> der|kunstler: its possible, however different people have different mileage, plus the forcedeth driver is open source, or not?
<der|kunstler> ziroday, correct
<der|kunstler> soundray, MODULES_WHITELIST is on that config, but it's empty, apparently the module is unloaded ?... maybe
<Awsoonn_> Gnea: I clicked the link to ueagle-atm as teh most obvious choice but the information there is only up to date for 7.04
<ziroday> der|kunstler: then I would file a bug with the forcedeth maintainers saying that it doesn't play nice with suspend
<der|kunstler> ziroday, do you have info on how to get to them  ?
<shanenvy> How do I completely download something once the file is on my desktop?
<natbet> how would I install a .patch file? It's a patch to fix some errors in synergy.
<ziroday> der|kunstler: not on me currently, I can try and find it if you would like?
<der|kunstler> soundray, actually, there's something really neat on that config:  "Add modules to this list to have them removed before suspend and reloaded"
<Gnea> Awsoonn_: no, that should work just fine
<ziroday> shanenvy: can you rephrase your question?
<soundray> der|kunstler: :)
<der|kunstler> ziroday, that would be good. Are the bugs tracked through launchpad ?
<Gnea> Awsoonn_: try it and see what happens - i bet you it works :)
<nexus23> my clock keeps changing
<der|kunstler> soundray, heh! :P
<shanenvy> The file is on my desktop, but it's not downloaded, what do I do?
<nexus23> i used tzselect to select my time zone
<ijustam> where is Trash kept?
<nexus23>  .Trash ijustam
<ziroday> der|kunstler: ubuntu bugs yes, forcedeth probably not
<Gnea> !trash | ijustam
<ubottu> ijustam: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<der|kunstler> soundray, I think the only thing that is not already thought on ubuntu, is the key to understand women :P
<ijustam> ubottu: ahh thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahh thx
<der|kunstler> soundray, heh! must be in the docs someday :P
<roozbeh> HI Guys
<der|kunstler> ziroday, got it
<roozbeh> I have a problem
<Gnea> !bot | ijustam
<ubottu> ijustam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shanenvy> ziroday: The file is on my desktop, but not downloaded, how do I download it?
<roozbeh> _ruben: HI
<ziroday> shanenvy: erm open up firefox, go to the downloads window and redownload it?
<der|kunstler> ziroday, another question... the config is lost on restart, if I set up static IP addresses on the network manager...
<shanenvy> Whenever I download something it never works unless it's a terminal code.
<ziroday> der|kunstler: hmm it appears the forcedeth drivers are unmaintained, I would file the bug in launchpad for now
<joejc> im back, it didnt work
<bernier> Hi, is it normal that everytime I want to install nvidia drivers usung apt-get, apt tries to uninstall xserver-xorg?
<ziroday> der|kunstler: and not sure about network manager. Sorry.
<der|kunstler> ziroday, ok, I will post a bug and see how can it be resolved
<Foxkilo_> Trying to get dual monitors to work on an old radeon 7000 and 8.1 Which drivers should I use?
<Gnea> joejc: did you reconfigure X to point to nvidia?
<der|kunstler> ziroday,  I think the networkmanager stuff was reported already
<joejc> no
<Gnea> joejc: okay, it won't work until you tell it to use it
<joejc> ok
<joejc> how do i?
<JuleTecki> Hi there, can anyone tell me why my /etc/networking/interfaces is read-only as root? 8.10 server
<Gnea> joejc: check System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<der|kunstler> ziroday, I'll reboot and see if it works, brb
<joejc> ok
<Gnea> !server | JuleTecki
<ubottu> JuleTecki: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Delvien> Is there a support channel for SSH by chance?
<ghost3> hi, my brothers are going to iraq at the beginning of next year. they are wanting to know if they could make a ubuntu recovery partiton on the laptops. cd's and sand do NOT get alone and the less they have to carry with them the better. I did a google search with no results. any help would be nice.
<aboSamoor1> how can I apply fstab changes without restarting the server ?
<Geomancer> Would anyone be willing to help me with my pptp connection problems? I've been working on it for a couple of weeks now.
<joejc> gnea: after i go to hardware drives what do i do?
<Gnea> joejc: do you see anything listed there?
<trentor> Does anyone know of any problems running wine in ubuntu, whenever I click my install button nothing happens...
<joejc> yes the the 173 witha green light next to it and the two other drivers
<trentor> 173 nvidia driver?
<Gnea> joejc: are the other 2 drivers nvidia or something else?
<joejc> ghost3: you could install ubuntu on a external hd
<joejc> nvidia
<Gnea> trentor: depends on the program - not all of them work
<ghost3> joejc: what copying the alt install cd image and have grub boot the image. could I get it to do that?  if so how would I go about doing that so they can reinstall?
<Gnea> joejc: okay, clearly something is wrong then.  please open a terminal and type this:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<trentor> Gnea:  The odd thing is that the install button does nothing, I've been having a lot of problems with buttons and itemsin ubuntu not working
<aboSamoor1> trentor: try running wine filename in terminal
<Gnea> joejc: sorry... dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<Slart> trentor: your install button? I can't remember a install button.. for wine? or for some program?
<Gnea> trentor: which 'install' button, exactly?
<trentor> For wine, I got to uninstall wine, then "Install.." button to install software.  I am not really sure why it would have me go to the wine "uninstaller" to go to install my windows software.
<donavan_> is there any way to use the ctrl key like you would in windows ... as in I want to select multiple items by holding the ctrl key while clicking ?
<trentor> And wine in the terminal can only run programs, it cannot install them to my knowledge
<ziro`_> how can one get a list of groups via cli?
<Gnea> donavan_: yes, it 'just works'
<joejc> gnea: this is what i got; ii  nvidia-173-kernel-source                   173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4                          NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<joejc> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                      173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4                          Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<joejc> ii  nvidia-177-modaliases                      177.80-0ubuntu2                               Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<joejc> ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                       71.86.04-0ubuntu10                            Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<FloodBot3> joejc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziro`_> all available groups for example
<joejc> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                       96.43.09-0ubuntu1                             Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<RobotCow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joejc> ii  nvidia-common                              0.2.4                                         Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Gnea> joejc: i recommend using pastebinit
<Slart> trentor: oh... that's an odd way.. why not just run the windows installer file instead
<Weems> when I tried to install nvidia: 180 I got this  http://pastie.org/345094
<Gnea> joejc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<RobotCow> !tell joejc about pastebin
<ubottu> joejc, please see my private message
<donavan_> Gnea: I wish that were the case ... is there something I can check to see what is going wrong ?
<Gnea> donavan_: weird that it's not working right... are you using nautilus?
<ghost3> ok. better question. could I copy the ubuntu alt install cd image to its own partiton and add a grub menu option to boot and reinstall ubuntu? if so could someone give me some direction please? thanks
<SantaCoz> hey guy we have a fellow with a unichrom video chipset that has the apparopriate driver already downloaded but needs someone to walk him through the installation ... the read me file is rather complex for a new user   can anyone do that for him ?
<trentor> slart:  will linux recognize windows msi files along with the exe files?
<Slart> trentor: have you tried? I'm not sure
<The_Joe_> trentor, Only with Wine or equivalent
<trentor> I'm half tempted to try winelib after this :S
<Gnea> lunchtime.
<donavan_> Gnea:it doesnt seem to work no matter what I am in even in virtualbox ... the key board works cause I can do a ctrl-alt-backspace and it works no problem
<Slart> trentor: this page seems to offer some help.. http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wine_MSI
<joejc> how does pastebinit work?
<donavan_> Gnea: and just for the record it doesnt not work in nautilus either
<ziroday> joejc: try doing cat command | pastebinit
<Slart> joejc: here's an example ... ls | pastebinit will send the output from ls to a pastebin and resturn the url
<Gnea> joejc: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia > file.txt && cat file.txt | pastebinit && rm file.txt
<Gnea> donavan_: works just fine here
<Slart> joejc: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit will copy the file /var/log/syslog to pastebin etc
<Gnea> donavan_: perhaps your keybindings got caught up
<Slart> joejc: cat itself just prints out a file
<trentor> Does anyone have a helpful internet link as to understanding how linux installing works in comparrison to windows.  I recently made the switch to linux and that is a main aspect I am struggling with.
<donavan_> Gnea: any idea how I check that
<Slart> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slart> bah.. wrong factoid
<Flannel> trentor: What do you mean "linux installing"?  Installing software?  installing the whole OS?
<trentor> installing software
<Gnea> !keybinding | donavan_
<ubottu> donavan_: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Gnea> !shortcuts
<Flannel> trentor: !components | trentor
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Slart> trentor: most software in linux is installed by downloading something called a package awesomeprogram.deb, it very similar to a msi file in windows.
<Flannel> !components | trentor
<ubottu> trentor: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kb2wdi> \quit
<Flannel> trentor: That one will discuss how the repositories work (first and second), this will give you an overview of the (more complicated/detailed) way of installing stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Geomancer626> Any suggestions at all on what to do about my vpn problems? I'm running a dd-wrt router as my gateway and if I'm actually connected to the dd-wrt then I have no problems with pptp. However, it doesn't work when connecting from another network.
<Slart> trentor: there are several different package systems.. apt (used by debian and ubuntu) uses deb-packages, fedora/redhat uses .rpm packages.. suse has yet another one I think
<Flannel> trentor: The easier way is through "add/remove programs", which is somewhat self explanatory (check what you want, install it)
<joejc> gnea: http://pastebin.com/f42e6991e
<Foxkilo_> Trying to get dual monitors to work on an old radeon 7000 and 8.1 Which drivers should I use?
<benedek> trentor: for Ubuntu, look for "debian packages" (ending: .deb), you can install most of them easily
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: You will linger on in darkness and in doubt, as nightfall in winter, that comes without a star. Here you will dwell bound to your grief under the fading trees, until all the world is changed and the long years of your life are utterly spent.
<Flannel> trentor: Of course, Synaptic is the same way (select what you want, hit apply, it installs), it just gives you the entire repositories to choose from, which means you'll en up seeing libraries, etc.
<Flannel> !away > ElijahDuBarryVT
<ubottu> ElijahDuBarryVT, please see my private message
<Flannel> benedek, trentor: no, you don't need to go fishing around the internet for debs, check the repositories, it's probably there already.
<benedek> trentor: also check the synaptic manager, it might have more packages
<trentor> See, I've been having lots of mysterious problems with installing software.  Like I installed EnvyNG because my nvidia card was not working with extra graphics, but yet I cannot find EnvyNG nor Wine on my add/remove programs even though they are installed.
<Gnea> joejc: okay, you need to:  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-177-modaliases nvidia-71-modaliases nvidia-96-modaliases, reboot, make sure 173 is selected and is set to 'green', then pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (in that order)
<benedek> trentor: how exactly did you install EnvyNG?
<Flannel> trentor: Right, add/remove only shows you a small subset of the programs available.  Use synaptic package manager to seeeverything
<ziroday> trentor: on the drop down list did you select "All Applications"?
<trentor> ziroday: yes
<Slart> trentor: add/remove might only show you a selection of packages.. try running synaptic instead (system, administration, synaptic)
<trentor> I installed envyNG through terminal, and I believe wine too, dont remember tho
<Slart> trentor: does "sudo apt-get install wine" look familiar?
<benedek> trentor: if you didn't install it through the package manager (apt-get or dpkg), then it won't be in the list of applications
<zhobbs> I've installed the flash deb from adobe and have tried sym linking and copying libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/plugins and firefox still won't see it
<trentor> i know what that command is :P  I dont remember if I installed it through their .deb file, I think when i installed the deb file it threw an error then did sudo apt-get install wine
<trentor> ah ok, thank you benedek
<cousteau> weird, Firefox should be able to see Adobe Flash since the moment you installed it
<ardchoille> Whoa, gthumb has a tool that creates very nice looking photo galleries for websites. I didn't know that existed :)
<Flannel> trentor: It will show up in synaptic
<cousteau> do you have another Flash version instaled?
<benedek> trentor: no problem :)
<iratik> Here it goes ... my cron broke when upgrading to ubuntu hardy from ubuntu dapper
<trentor> see, even searching "wine" under all in synaptic it shows nothing
<Flannel> trentor: Even if you just installed it manually (download the deb, and install it manually, and it'll still show up)
<cousteau> zhobbs: do you already have another Flash installed?
<zhobbs> Flannel, don't know...this is a fresh install
<benedek> trentor: yeah, wine should be there
<Flannel> trentor: Pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy wine`
<fr500-work> hey
<zhobbs> cousteau, this is a fresh install, so I didn't manually install it until I d/l'd the deb from adobe
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is back (gone 00:05:15)
<joejc> restarting...
<trentor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91066/
<cousteau> zhobbs: if you open Firefox and go to Plugins, it should be a Shockwave plugin
<zhobbs> cousteau, not there
<Flannel> trentor: yeah. You installed it manually (download the deb, install the deb), but that should still show up in synaptic
<cousteau> ... 32 bits or 64?
<zhobbs> cousteau, 32
<trentor> Is it better to install programs in ubuntu through the terminal or manually
<Flannel> trentor: also, if you want to use the winehq version, you should add the winehq repository, not just download individually
<cousteau> did you restart Firefox after installing Flash?
<Flannel> trentor: it doesn't matter.  Terminal is easier for instruction over IRC, obviously
<zhobbs> cousteau: yes, several times
<benedek> I have a problem in Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex; every time I start the system, Ubuntu sees the ethernet card as a "new" one, so it uses another eth name (instead of eth0). I'm at eth81 now and I have to reconfigure it every time I start the system.
<Flannel> trentor: All of the apt frontends work with the same data, so you can switch back and forth at will, etc.  It's a lovely thing ;)
<cousteau> including ChatZilla, if you are using it?
<trentor> It is, <3 linux
<zhobbs> cousteau: not using Chatzilla
<wos> hi. can anyone tell me how to install skype for i386 on a x86_64 system?
<zhobbs> cousteau: checked to make sure firefox wasn't running in ps
<trentor> This is the first time using linux it is not giving me a hard time, tried a lot in the past but only having success now, something must have changed in the last few years :P
<zhobbs> cousteau: installing via: sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<wos> hello. could anyone tell me how to install a i386 app on a 64 bit system?
<cousteau> aptitude show adobe-flashplugin ?
<RobotCow> dpkg -i --force-architecture 32bitpackage.deb
<whyameye> zhobbs: I put my libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins to get ff to find it.
<wos> RobotCow, you talking to me?
<RobotCow> yes
<wos> THANKS
<Gnea> joejc: any luck?
<benedek> wos: there also appears to be instructions in the Ubuntu forums; google it
<joejc> no
<Gnea> joejc: got the xorg.conf ready?
<joejc> one sec
<zhobbs> ahh, there is output from the firefox command: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<gnome_fan> hello avery one
<gnome_fan> any one here
<cousteau> how can I set which program uses gnome-open to open certain file type?
<RobotCow> cousteau, right click file in nautilus, properties, open with tab
<alex_21> I want to put Ubuntu on my phone, but I cant figure out if my phone is supported
<joejc> how do i use pastbin?
<RobotCow> alex_21, is there not an HCL?
<cousteau> RobotCow: that's the problem, it doesn't affect gnome-open, only Nautilus
<joejc> i thoight i got it but i dont
<trentor> joe go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> e.g. MP3's are open with Amarok from Nautilus, but with VLC from gnome-open
<whyameye> cousteau: they are both the same user? (gnome-open and nautilus?)
<cousteau> yes
<cousteau> and sudo nautilus opens them with Totem
<Hipokrytie> hello
<LTL> RobotCow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<zhobbs> cousteau, whyameye, Flannel: thanks for the help, looks like I had to create some sym links: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/08/12/install-flash-player-10-rc-on-ubuntu/
<Tim__Reichhart> I need help on removing the RSA from my apache server can anybody help?
<nintendork32> !sdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl
<nintendork32> :\
<nintendork32> Is there a package for SDL on the repositories?
<joejc> gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91074/
<nintendork32> I'm trying to buold dosbox and it requires sdl 2.30
<RobotCow> alex_21, try searching your phone model on ubuntuforums.org
<cwillu> Tim__Reichhart, #apache may be of more use, although a2enmod and a2dismod may be what you're after
<cousteau> nintendork32: no idea; look for it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=sdl
<cousteau> but dosbox is on repos
<cwillu> Tim__Reichhart, debian, ubuntu, etc use a slightly non-standard config setup for apache (same file formats, but split up across files in a way that makes working with apt alot easier
<benedek> nintendork32: you can look like this: apt-cache search libsdl
<CntryTousrTrout> Does anyone know why my videos on the web ect. youtube. Has no sound and the picture is very choppy, and keeps stopping/starting. I do have plain sound on websites though, just not videos.
<Pici> nintendork32: Why are you building it from source?
<Quagmire> I'm embarrassed to ask this, but what is the best way to go about seeing if a certain factory built computer is ubuntu compatible? I had to shelve running ubuntu on my new Asus x83 laptop (no DVD support) and I've found a pretty decent deal on a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop for around $400, but I need to find out if it is compatible.
<cousteau> sudo aptitude install dosbox
<manzur> have anyone in here got problem with metacity composite manager¿?
<nintendork32> Pici, it's not on the repositories
<cwillu> manzur, more specific?
<Slart> Quagmire: search the forums for the model/manufacturer.. or bring a live cd to a store that sells it
<Pici> !info dosbox
<cwillu> manzur, I usually just use xcompmgr directly (xcompmgr is embedded in metacity to provide compositing, but none of the options are exposed)
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (intrepid), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<cousteau> and yes, installing dosbox installs some "libsdl" stuff
<Pici> nintendork32: Yes it is.
<Slart> Quagmire: there are hardware compabilities lists too.. but knowing exact what chipsets are in a laptop can be hard
<wos> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture 64bitpackage.deb <<<< there is no such package
<nintendork32> Pici: where?
<manzur> cwillu: for example when i am watching a video and i have this (composite manager) enabled i can watch my videos i mean i get a black screen in totem
<nintendork32> ahh okay
<Pici> nintendork32: In Universe
<cwillu> manzur, compiz doesn't work on your machine?
<erisch> im in a lan with a router, i can ping the router and internet pages, but i cant ping windows or linux pcs in my lan. any ideas?
<manzur> cwillu: no in 8.10
<alex_21> So If I install it on my phone, can I compile apps on it
<cwillu> manzur, eh?
<manzur> it is not workin in ubuntu 8.10
<Quagmire> ~[ Slart ]~ I have a pretty detailed list of all the hardware
<cwillu> manzur, ...okay
<puzzola> ciao
<cwillu> manzur, turn off the compositing option in gconf-editor, and install xcompmgr
<cousteau> wos: you must download the package to a folder and then type "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture" and the name of the package
<manzur> cwillu: have u get the same problem as me
<manzur> ?
<alex_21> Loke, the goal is installing Ubuntu so I can use Orca on my phone
<Slart> !hardware | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cwillu> manzur, I don't have problems :p
<cwillu> manzur, but seriously, turn off metacity compositing, and use xcompmgr instead to troubleshoot this
<manzur> cwillu: i have done thatand using cairo comnposite amnager
<manzur> ?
<puzzola> xorg.conf ...che  e'?
<Slart> !it | puzzola
<ubottu> puzzola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<manzur> cwillu: have u used cairo composite manager?
<LTL> erisch: perhaps those boxes do not answer ICMP requests, try nmap -P0 ip-address
<puzzola> ok ty
<Slart> puzzola: but I'm guessing.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quagmire> Slart thank you
<Geomancer626> Can anyone help me figure out what's the problem with my pptp vpn connection. I'm trying to connect to a dd-wrt router running v24 sp1. It worked until a few weeks ago when it suddenly stopped. If I try to connect from within the network that the dd-wrt router is on, then it works perfectly. However, if I try to connect from a different network, then it fails. using tail to follow system logs gives the following        pppd 2.4.
<Geomancer626> Dec 22 13:47:50 Geomancer pppd[6611]: Using interface ppp0
<Geomancer626> Dec 22 13:47:50 Geomancer pppd[6611]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
<Geomancer626> Dec 22 13:48:22 Geomancer pppd[6611]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<FloodBot3> Geomancer626: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geomancer626> Dec 22 13:48:22 Geomancer pppd[6611]: Connection terminated.
<Geomancer626> Dec 22 13:48:22 Geomancer pppd[6611]: Modem hangup
<Slart> Quagmire: you're welcome
<alex_21> Ok, the goal is installing Ubuntu so I can use Orca on my phone
<manzur> cwillu: have u used metacity composite manager and everything has gone good
<manzur> ¿?
<Pici> alex_21: The ubuntu mobile community is in #ubuntu-mobile, they may be able to help you more.
<cwillu> manzur, this has no bearing on your problem.  I've used in a several machines, although I've preferred to use xcompmgr to gain access to some fairly important options
<manzur> cwillu: what options for examnple
<manzur> ?
<Pici> manzur: Matacity is not a compositing window manager. Compiz is.
<Pici> s/Matacity/Metacity/
<manzur> Pici: but it has one
<cwillu> manzur, as I said, metacity's compositing manager _is_ xcompmgr, built internally.  Which means you don't have access to any of the options which work around issues with particular cards, etc
<cwillu> manzur, clientside vs server side is the big one
<Quagmire> Slart One more thing ...how do I report a CD/DVD drive that is not compatible? I think it would be wrong to not let the powers that be know about my problem.
<benedek> my Ubuntu Intrepid is giving the eth device a new number with each start; I'm at eth81 now, and I have to reconfigure it every time.
<Xitruz> Hey people. I have a problem. I have a Laptop with Ubuntu on it. Everything works fine except the Wireless internet connection. Anyone have suggestions on how to fix this? Its an ASUS C90S.
<championsleague> hello
<manzur> cwillu: and tell me something after installing xcompmgr?
<cwillu> the -a option (Use automatic server-side compositing. Faster, but no special effects.) usually makse things work
<joejc> gnea u get my message ?
<Slart> Quagmire: hmm.. I think there is a hardware detection thingy in one of the menus
<axod> hi I'm trying to install on a mac mini, and the keyboard was detected at the startup thing, but when I boot into ubuntu, it's not.... nor is the mouse. Any ideas?
<Slart> Quagmire: ah.. in system, administration, hardware testing
<Quagmire> are you talking abou the links yo sent or inside of ubuntu?
<manzur> cwillu: *after installing xcompmgr what do i have to do to enable it?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Adam-85> Hi all
<donavan_> if I am using 8.04 and keep it updated is there any reason to upgrade to 8.10?
<cwillu> Pici, metacity has an embedded version/fork of xcompmgr since 7.10.  It's got all the buggyness of xcompmgr, without any of the options to work around them :p
<Adam-85> I new one at Ubuntu
<Gnea> joejc: sorry, had to take a call. checking now
<cwillu> manzur, for now, just run it in a terminal ('xcompmgr')
<Pici> donavan_: If you don't want to, you don't have to.
<Slart> Quagmire: you might need a launchpad account to be able to file the report.. but you'd need that anyways for reporting bugs and such
<Adam-85> and need some help , can anyone do that for me
<dirki> hey guys what is the current ubuntu desktop os?
<Pici> !ask | Adam-85
<ubottu> Adam-85: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cwillu> manzur, if/when you get the right set of options, just add the same command line to your gnome session (system | preferences | sessions)
<Pici> donavan_: 8.10
<Gnea> joejc: okay, open a terminal and run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dirki> k ty
<championsleague> 8.10
<donavan_> Pici: is it going to give me anything better aside from a new version number
<Adam-85> ok Ubottu
<manzur> cwillu: how do i set options?
<YamiFrankc> Someone can help me to get my wifi card to work?(im using Hardy Heron)
 * ranok chuckles
<cwillu> manzur, xcompmgr --help
<cwillu> manzur, will list them
<Adam-85> How to install gcc compiler as offline
<Xitruz> No one hase any clue about fixing wireless on my laptop? :/
<Gnea> !wifi | YamiFrankc
<ubottu> YamiFrankc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ranok> Adam-85: huh?
<Gnea> !laptop | Xitruz
<ubottu> Xitruz: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<manzur> cwillu: is there any gui for this
<manzur> ?
<Xitruz> tried everything :(
<cwillu> manzur, no, but it's not like it's a complicated command
<manzur> cwillu: ok
<Gnea> Xitruz: i doubt it. what laptop is it?
<Pici> donavan_: Each version has more up-to-date packages, theres some more pulseaudio fixes in 8.10.
<Adam-85> and i downloaded files  like gcc-core-3.4.5.tar.bz2
<manzur> cwillu: why do u think i am presenting this problems?
<Xitruz> Gnea: its an ASUS C90S
<ranok> Adam-85: download the .deb, and then dpkg -i it
<cwillu> manzur, ctrl+c in the terminal to kill it and try another set of options
<championsleague> donavan the team has worked very hard under the hood and the system is very safe beautiful than ever and stable
<Pici> Adam-85: The best way would be to use this website to download the build-essential package: http://apt.alturl.com/
<joejc> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91086/
<donavan_> Pici: but if im using the auto updates wouldnt I get them anyways
<manzur> cwillu: which options
<manzur> ?
<cwillu> manzur, experiment with the ones that talk about compositing
<Adam-85> confused , deb or bz2 or what
<cwillu> manzur, -n/-s/-a
<Pici> donavan_: No. We don't really do non-security updates for past releases.
<ranok> Adam-85: .deb
<manzur> cwillu: what is that for
<manzur> ?
<championsleague> donavan_ the team has worked very hard under the hood and the system is very safe beautiful than ever and stable
<cwillu> manzur, xcompmgr --help says what they're for
<Pici> Adam-85: Use http://apt.alturl.com/ . Enter build-essential as the package name, and ubuntu-desktop as the metapackage name.
<cwillu> manzur, man xcompmgr goes into a bit more detail
<Adam-85> I downloaded it , but when istall it ask me for a libc++6 nad i cann't find it with my files
<manzur> cwillu: ok
<benedek> Adam-85, the .bz2 file is probably the source code; You would need gcc to build that, I guess
<manzur> cwillu: but anwer my questiopn
<Gnea> Xitruz: what driver are you trying to use?
<Akiv1> Hey all, trying to burn a DVD from an .ISO with this command: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso
<Akiv1> I am getting an error /dev/dvd: 2295104 blocks are free, 2297360 to be written!
<Adam-85> yeah
<Pici> Adam-85: The URL I gave you will give you links to all the dependencies that you need.
<manzur> cwillu: why do u think i am getting this problems
<manzur> ?
<Gnea> joejc: looks good, now ctrl-alt-backspace
<Akiv1> It sounds like the DVD doesn't have enough space, but its 4.7 gigs and the ISO is only 4.3
<Xitruz> Gnea: I am currently trying to install a windows driver "atheros 7.6.0" using ndisgtk.. but it aint working too well
<cwillu> manzur, because xcompmgr is a largely abandonned, buggy piece of code that's largely obsolete except for a few cards that don't have a particular extension needed to do a minimum acceleration of compiz
<iso50> Why is my Add/Remove Applications blank ?
<Akiv1> Anyone have any ideas?
<manzur> cwillu: and metacity composite manager is abandoned as well¿?
<championsleague> which is better linux or unix?
<cwillu> manzur, and very little was done to fix any of those problems when it was included in metacity as its compositing mode (hence why it's not enabled by default, or exposed in any preferences page)
<benedek> iso50: do you view "All available applications" and is your search filter empty?
<iso50> benedek: Yes
<Geomancer626> Can anyone help me figure out what's the problem with my pptp vpn connection. I'm trying to connect to a dd-wrt router running v24 sp1. It worked until a few weeks ago when it suddenly stopped. If I try to connect from within the network that the dd-wrt router is on, then it works perfectly. However, if I try to connect from a different network, then it fails.
<Gnea> joejc: and?
<cwillu> manzur, what videocard/driver are you running?
<joejc> im in low grphics mode
<manzur> cwillu: i845
<joejc> should i restart?
<AMorozov> Hi!
<cwillu> Geomancer626, there'll be an option in the router to do some munging to make vpn's work
<tiki> Hello all, I'm looking for a user with the nickname mako
<Gnea> joejc: sure
<LTL> Geomancer626: just a guess, disable DMSmasq in dd-wrt
<donavan_> Ok let me try this again ... maybe im not making myself clear.... I have 8.04 running now with all available updates installed .... if I upgrade the OS to 8.10 will I actually get anything new? or were all the updates already taken care of by the update manager within 8.04.  If the only thing I am going to get from the upgrade is a new version number then I'm not going to bother.
<cwillu> Geomancer626, (pptp vpns include the machine's public ip in the encrypted packets, which breaks when using a nat router)
<Gnea> Xitruz: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<LTL> Geomancer626: dnsmasq, typo, sorry.
<cwillu> donavan_, there's new stuff in 8.10 that won't be in 8.04
<donavan_> cwillu: thank you
<manzur> cwillu: sera que gnome 3 ira a trabajar en estas animaciones de ventanas y sombres, transparencias, etc?
<tiki> Hello all, I'm looking for a user with the nickname mako, does any of you know her or seen her around, please if you have just tell me bcz i really need to talk to this user, just need to know this user is still around
<championsleague> which is better mac os x or linux(ubuntu)
<cwillu> donavan_, some packages are in the -backports repository, but intrepid has changes under the hood that won't ever be included in an update to 8.04
<sara-> hi howd i mount a usb stick so it will boot?
<Geomancer626> Okay, I'll try to disable dnsmasq
<IdleSanta> i'm getting 1.0mb average transfer rates using scp over lan is that good/bad?
<cwillu> manzur, try again in english, sorry :p
<AMorozov> Does anybody know if it's possible to synchronize a Philips 9@9k mobile phone with Linux / KDE applications ?
<Gnea> sara-: plug it in and tell your bios to boot from USB
<AMorozov> say addressbook or calendar.
<sara-> Gnea, i would but it locked my bios
<iso50> does anyone know?
<cousteau> championsleague: mac is very closed, you rarely can use your own hardware
<cwillu> IdleSanta, it's not particularily fast, might be cpu bound, or you might have some 10mbit hardware in there
<Gnea> sara-: 'it'?
<benedek> my Ubuntu 8.10 is giving the eth device a new number with each start; I'm at eth81 now, and I have to reconfigure it every time. I've tried changing the udev rule to set it as eth0, but the network manager won't recognize it then. Any help?
<sara-> trying to reinstall ubuntu eee
<manzur> cwillu: sorry
<sara-> thats a hardy release
<manzur> cwillu: i did not realize that
<IdleSanta> cwillu, could be
<manzur> cwillu: do u think that gnome 3 is going to work in animations, fade, transparencies, etc
<manzur> ?
<Gnea> benedek: yeah, edit your /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules and delete them out of it
<championsleague> cousteau what do you mean closed?
 * iso50 needs help!
<AMorozov> I've connected the phone (via its UDB cable) and can see the device node (/dev/bus/usb/002/003). But nothing more...
<cwillu> manzur, #gnome on gimpnet would be a better place to ask :p
<Gnea> benedek: if they're not there, try /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Hangwire> lol
<championsleague> by saying closed
<sara-> i want to wipe my eee so i can load / INSTALL the eee version of ubuntu
<Xitruz> Gnea: No I'm not that "secure" in my linux-skills so I havent tried that one yet. :P
<benedek> Gnea, I tried the second one (there were a lot of eth??s), but as I said, the network manager doesn't see it
<manzur> join #gnome
<CrocoJet> Will NVIDIA even make their "PureVideo Technology" for hardware accelerated video decoding available under Linux?
<joejc> Gnea: my resulution is way higher and it was at max before
<Gnea> benedek: you'll have to restart then - what kind of nic do you have?
<benedek> Gnea, ifconfig sees it, though, I but I can't get route to work with that
<Devyll> hello , I need to reinstall everything that contains or relates to the xorg server .. or X11 .. or gnome ... everything .. is there a tutorial or howto for this ?
<cwillu> manzur, I'm already there, but you're not.  #gnome isn't on freenode, it's on gimpnet
<Gnea> joejc: so it's working now?
<cwillu> there may be a #gnome here, but I doubt anyone interesting is there :p
<CrocoJet> asking because would like see some videos 1080p
<cwillu> Devyll, back up a step
<cwillu> Devyll, why do you need to?
<benedek> Gnea, I'm not sure...I tried restarting, though
<plaskut> hello room
<cousteau> I mean that when you buy a Mac, you buy what they give you, can't configure the hardware
<Gnea> benedek: okay... is the nic builtin or is it usb or what?
<benedek> Gnea, it's either built in or PCI
<cousteau> anyway, that's the same than buying a laptop
<Gnea> Xitruz: i suggest giving that a go instead of wasting your time with ndiswrapper
<benedek> Gnea, wait, I'll check
<Gnea> benedek: ok
<openudK> castillo
<manzur> cwillu: how can i do to get a gimpnet sessionm
<manzur> ?
<joejc> i didnt get an error when i booted, the driver is enabled, but still no compiz
<johannes__> hi, I want to uninstall wine using make, what target shall "make --uninstall" refer to?
<castillo> si?
<johannes__> what kind of file?
<castillo> tellme?
<LTL> !ccsm | joejc
<plaskut> why can't i get my fluxbox wallpaper to show?
<ubottu> joejc: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<openudK> privado y te cuento lo del mldonkey?
<cwillu> manzur, irc.gimp.org is the server
<Gnea> castillo: tell you what?
<joejc> i did that
 * cwillu pokes Devyll with a stick
<Devyll> cwillu , I want to reinstall it because it's very old and I think there are some conflics .. after the final update.. also .. many customization have been made to the config files (OSx menues .. ) and many other .. just want to reinstall everything to have a clean Gnome ... without compiz and other things .. just to enjoy speed and usability and everything to be secure and up to date
<openudK> Gnea, castillo <-> and me, sorry
<carandraug> !es | openudK
<ubottu> openudK: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LTL> joejc: did you restart X
<Gnea> joejc: you have to System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<Stanlin> hi,
<cwillu> Devyll, that's unrelated to x
<benedek> Gnea, I'm still not sure, but I'd guess it's built in
<openudK> ok carandraug
<Gnea> benedek: laptop or desktop?
<benedek> Gnea: it worked in the last Ubuntu and in Gentoo (with changing udev)
<benedek> Gnea: desktop
<cwillu> Devyll, might be easier to just back up your home directory and reinstall
<cwillu> Devyll, you could also make a new user
<openudK> only enter for speak with castillo, sorry
<youknowme> I'm having trouble with Pidgin and YIM, my login information is correct and most times there is no problem, but sometimes I get this error, and now I can't stop getting this error "Could not establish a connection with the server:
<youknowme> Error resolving scs.msg.yahoo.com:
<youknowme> Name or service not known" Help?
<Gnea> benedek: is the ethernet port on the backplane with the USB, keyboard, mouse, serial ports or part of the PCI slot region?
<cwillu> Devyll, most of the desktop settings are stored in your home directory (various files and folders that start with '.' and are hence hidden by default)
<openudK> castillo, private for comment mldonkey?
<joejc> gnea: i did that not even normal works.
<Crewsr3> Can someone help me set up irc on my pigeon buddy list, I would like to have a few different servers and different irc channels
<benedek> Gnea: first one
<championsleague> which is better mac os x or ubuntu?
<Devyll> cwillu , reinstall the hole system ? ..
<Stanlin> what is the name of the ATI/NVIDIA program that installs the drivers automatically?
<Gnea> benedek: then it's builtin
<Gnea> !better | championsleague
<ubottu> championsleague: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<whyameye> Stanlin: envy, but I wouldn't recommend it for new ubuntu versions.
<horstle> hi
<Xitruz> Gnea: the thing is I ain't using "ipw" as the guide is referring to. :/
<cwillu> Devyll, make a new user via admin and log in, see if that's what you had in mind
<IndyGunFreak> youknowme: what version of pidgin?
<cwillu> Devyll, if so, you can clean up your other user by comparing the folders involved
<Stanlin> whyameye: im using 64 bits Ubuntu 8.10... should i use the propietary drivers tested by developers??
<Gnea> joejc: weird.. okay, can you please:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Devyll> cwillu , already did that .. ist's working very slow ...
<youknowme> IndyGunFreak: 2.5.2
<cwillu> Devyll, but if you've done lots of mucking about while learning, and just want everything cleaned up, just reinstalling might be an easier option
<Gnea> Xitruz: well, you should, since that's what the C90S has... unless your lspci says otherwise
<wiildchild> i want to know if anybody use openbox in this channel
<Devyll> cwillu, you must be right .. I think I will reinstall the whole system. thank you for your support
<IndyGunFreak> youknowme: dunno, i just signed on to my yahoo account and it works fine... is it possible you've got it blocked via router or something?
<Stanlin> !ati
<wiildchild> I have somme questions
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<whyameye> Stanlin: yes I use the proprietary drivers for 64 bit 8.04 nvidia. Works great.
<benedek> Gnea: are there any criteria when the Network Manager sees an interface? It seems weird to me that I don't have to enter the password when I change something there
<cwillu> Devyll, that you have conflicts in the package manager isn't a great sign.  It can be cleaned up, (and would be a good learning experience), but's it's quite involved
<joejc> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f9278e2e
<hwilde> anybody know ssh config?   I need to hook up my .ssh/config so that it does the equivalent of    ssh -tt serverA ssh serverB
<Gnea> benedek: i'm not sure what you mean...
<Geomancer626> I had no luck after disabling dnsmasq. What should I try next?
<Crewsr3> Can someone help me set up irc on my pigeon buddy list, I would like to have a few different servers and different irc channels
<Adam-85> Again
<youknowme> IndyGunFreak: Thanks. My router is a Linksys with ddwrt, I never had any probs with it before, plus my windows machine with yim works fine. :/
<IndyGunFreak> Crewsr3: thats really something to ask in #pidgin as its application specific... why not just use a real IRC client?
<cwillu> Devyll, I _think_ you can just reinstall and resize the original partition.  Either way, you might want to consider setting up a seperate partition for /home when you install, makes experimenting with different distros alot easier, reinstalls, etc
<youknowme> IndyGunFreak: ANything else you could think of?
<Adam-85> I downloaded libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb and when install ask me for findutils
<benedek> Gnea: Well, if I leave everything as it is, the network manager in Gnome sees eth81 as a wired network device. I can change its settings as a normal user (it doesn't prompt me for a password).
<Adam-85> and i downloaded it and installed it
<IndyGunFreak> youknowme: no... sorry..
<cwillu> Devyll, on the other hand, my computer hasn't been reinstalled since I put 4.10 on it :)
<Adam-85> but still ask me for it
<championsleague> how can i update pidgin?
<youknowme> IndyGunFreak: Thanks anyway
<Crewsr3> IndyGunFreak, I just thought it would be helpful to sign into pigeon when I turn on my computer and have the ubuntu server/channel running in pideon
<Xitruz> Gnea: my "rule-file" says I am using "sky2" and "ath9k"
<cwillu> Adam-85, I'm looking something up for you, one sec
<benedek> Gnea: So maybe it doesn't see my eth0, which I made by changing the udev rules, because I don't have the rights. Or I might be seeing this entirely wrong :-/
<Adam-85> ok
<Crewsr3> IndyGunFreak, would you recommend having my IRC program load up that way?
<IndyGunFreak> Crewsr3: you can do that if you want, but, and this is strictly opinion, Pidgin is not a very good irc client
<IndyGunFreak> Crewsr3: thats what i would do...
<lsashme> I want to know what device my infrared port is on my laptop: irdadump works fine (picking up my phone nicely) but I can't find a single device in /dev that seems to have anything to do with it.
<johannes__> I installed something using make, how can I uninstall it?
<cwillu> Adam-85, also, could you switch to a nick that doesn't have quite so many collisions?  I keep getting Adam -, adam 7, etc by mistake :p
<patrol1985> guys, I have a question - is Amarok 2.0 available for Ubuntu 8.10? All I can see on Amarok homepage is the installation information for Kubuntu, but none for Ubuntu :/
<lsashme> johannes__: you might be able to do make uninstall if the makefile is written that way.
<Adam-85> no
<Adam-85> I use Adam-85
<Crewsr3> IndyGunFreak, I have not been able to try it so I dont know how good it is.....how do I set up Xchat to open several servers and channels at boot up.
<Gnea> benedek: you have to edit the file by using sudo
<Xitruz> Gnea: ath9k is for the wlan
<Geomancer626> What sort of settings would I need to change cwillu?
 * cousteau disliked BestBot
<benedek> Gnea: Which one? The one in /etc/udev/... ?
<Stanlin> whyameye: works!!
<benedek> Gnea: I already did that, but after a reboot, the Gnome Network Manager doesn't see it
<johannes__> lsashme what do I need to do? got to the folder and type sudo make uninstall Makefile ?
<IndyGunFreak> Crewsr3: its easy when you look through it... I've got xchat to open up 3 servers when I started it.. 2 servers have 2 channels, and 1 server has 3 channels.. its quite easy..
<benedek> Gnea: Only ifconfig. I can get into the intranet, but not the internet.
<johannes__> the makefile understands uninstall
<Stanlin> whyameye: thank you , i just moved from Vista 64 PenUltraUltimate... which sucked crashed all the time.... and im stable in Ubuntu again
<cwillu> Adam-, that's nice.  anyways, use synaptic on a machine with a net connection, select the packages you want to install (but don't apply), and then under file use 'generate a package download script', run the resulting file, and take _all_ of the downloaded files to the machine without a connection
<lsashme> johannes__: I would think you would just type sudo make uninstall
<Stanlin> what is better Vmware or Virtualbox??
<lsashme> johannes__:  make should know to use the makefile
<Crewsr3> IndyGunFreak, I will play around with it, thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> Stanlin: there is no best, just check both programs
<IndyGunFreak> patrol1985: you could just compile it from source
<rebel_kid> stanlin, best is a matter of opinion, for general use virtual machines i recommend the OSE version of virtualbox
<Gnea> benedek: is it still trying to increment?
<gabislabici> is there enywhone that can help me config Dns?
<cwillu> Adam-85, here's hoping that works, because I've got very little patience for people who don't make things easy on the volunteers
<johannes__> it works! thanks
<benedek> Gnea: With every start of the system.
<Stanlin> rebel_kid: vbox supports USB ?
<lsashme> johannes__: Glad to help!
<Gnea> benedek: something is seriously wrong. when did you install?
<cwillu> Geomancer626, you're looking for something about vpn passthrough
<benedek> Gnea: Some days after 8.10 got released, and I've been upgrading.
<Adam-85> What do you mean ?
<Geomancer626> Oh yeah, Already enabled passthrough.
<rebel_kid> stanlin, the gratis version does, but the open source edition does not. personally i choose to not use usb in favor of using open source software
<cwillu> !tab adam-85
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab adam-85
<cwillu> !tab | adam-85
<ubottu> adam-85: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gnea> benedek: if i were you, backup your important files on there and reinstall 8.10 from scratch
<Gnea> benedek: somewhere along the lines, something got screwed up in the upgrade process
<riaal> Where can I find repos url for sources.list? My Swedish isn't working, probably something with my isp dns
<cwillu> Adam-85, and that tab completion breaks in annoying ways if too many people have the same start of their name
<benedek> Gnea: I could go without the network manager, but I can't get route to set up the connection
<cwillu> Adam-85, you could always change it back later :p
<benedek> Gnea: I installed from scratch
<Gnea> o.O
<kudar> how do you know if your kernal headers are installed?
<benedek> Gnea: I mean, I didn't upgrade from 8.06
<Gnea> kudar: they'd be in /usr/src/
<Adam-85> ok cwillu
<lsashme> riaal: if se.ubuntu.whatever doesn't work, just remove the se. part?
<Adam-85> but now
<Gnea> benedek: there was no 8.06, but okay... that's still weird
<lsashme> riaal: that happened to me in za recently!
<Adam-85> let's talk about my problem
<riaal> lsashme: cheers
<benedek> Gnea: Oh, I mean 8.04 :>
<lsashme> riaal: I commented out the lines in my sources.list and copied them.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<cwillu> Adam-, that's nice.  anyways, use synaptic on a machine with a net connection, select the packages you want to install (but don't apply), and then under file use 'generate a package download script', run the resulting file, and take _all_ of the downloaded files to the machine without a connection
<Gnea> joejc: i'm really at a loss right now... perhaps someone else can help you
<cwillu> Adam-85, , that's nice.  anyways, use synaptic on a machine with a net connection, select the packages you want to install (but don't apply), and then under file use 'generate a package download script', run the resulting file, and take _all_ of the downloaded files to the machine without a connection
<cwillu> see my problem? :p
<lsashme> riaal: that way I can get them back when the local repository comes back up.
<riaal> lsashme: I don't understand what did you do?
<Stanlin> how do i know if im running and using QUAD core processor?
<Adam-85> What is synaptic
<benedek> How would I use 'route' to get in the internet using 192.168.2.1 as a gateway?
<Stanlin> is Ubuntu compatible with Intel I7 ?
<Gnea> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lsashme> riaal: for example, if I had a line like this: deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gnea> benedek: route add default gw 192.168.2.1 dev ethX
<riaal> lsashme:  yeh, you removed za?
<lsashme> I changed it to #deb http://za.archive.......
<cwillu> Stanlin, cat /etc/cpuinfo
<JWFoxJr> which is the better method of virtualization under Intrepid - using KVM or using VMware?  Does KVM have a smaller footprint (memory and disk space)?
<joejc> Gnea: thanks anyway.
<Stanlin> anyone using Razer LAchesis with Ubuntu?
<Gnea> joejc: good luck
<MadTBone> Very strange.... I have a script that runs thunderbird.  If I run the script from xterm, no problem.... If I call the script from a daemon (that's running under my UID), thunderbird doesn't start....
<lsashme> riaal: then I copied the line, and removed the za. and the # at the beginning.
<benedek> Gnea: Well, that's the thing, I tried that (except the dev ethX part), but still, no connection
<cwillu> JWFoxJr, kvm is probably the better option if you have an os that supports it, otherwise vmware isn't bad
<riaal> I see, thanks lsashme
<lsashme> riaal: that way I still have the original line, just inactive because of the #
<benedek> maybe I'll try it one more time
<Gnea> benedek: you should at least be able to ping the gateway
<TimP> will procmail auto create folders I specify in .procmailrc?
<cwillu> !kvm | JWFoxJr,
<ubottu> JWFoxJr,: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<MadTBone> however, the rest of the script runs as usual
<Geomancer626> Anything else I should try besides passthrough, cwillu?
<benedek> Gnea: Yeah, I got into the intranet
<Stanlin> !kvm
<cwillu> Geomancer626, that's the thing that would break it on the router
<lsashme> !kvm
<JWFoxJr> cwillu: vmware seems dog slow - and I understand that I can run Windows under now....is this correct?
<benedek> Gnea: usually, when it works (as now), 'route' show the gateway by its name (eumex.ip), but then, it just showed 192.168.2.1 in the list
<cwillu> Geomancer626, beyond that, you'd need to go through your pptp configuration's and check that nothing is changed, all the settings are correct for any recent network changes, etc
<Stanlin> google crhomo runs on ubuntu?
<cwillu> Stanlin, not really
<cwillu> Stanlin, it's coming, slowly.  You can run the windows version through wine, but it's _really_ slow
<Stanlin> Unreal Tournament 3 runs on Ubuntu?
<lsashme> Anybody here know how to find out what device file my infrared is running as?  irdadump gives my information, but I can't figure out what /dev is attached to my irda stack.
<cwillu> Stanlin, #winehq
<Stanlin> cwillu: thanks
<Delvien> I am having a problem with USB drives, they are taking 30+ seconds to mount, while on another computer its almost instantanous
<Xitruz> Gnea: thank you for trying but that tutorial makes no sense on my computer. no values add up on my computer. :/
<Stanlin> join#winehq
<Geomancer626> cwillu: Nothing about my configuration changed between working and not working from what I've been able to see. Could it have something to do with using dyndns?
<lsashme> Delvien: more info on the difference between the computers?
<Gnea> Xitruz: k
<cwillu> Geomancer626, sorry, I'm not a pptp expert, but that could be related
<furax_> bonsoir
<Delvien> lsashme one laptop, ones a desktop, laptop was installed fresh 8.10, while desktop ( the one with the problem) was upgraded from 8.04
 * cwillu huggles his openvpn, the blessed standardness of it, while glancing at Geomancer626, 
<benedek> Gnea: Just to be sure, in the udev rule file, I have to change ATTR{address}=="00:00:6c:53:45:83" to something like ATTR{address}=="00:00:*", right?
<lsashme> Delvien: which one is slow?
<cwillu> Geomancer626, are you connecting to someone elses vpn, or do you have control/authority over both sides?
<Geomancer626> cwillu: I control both ends
<benedek> Gnea: Or just "?*"...
<Delvien> lsashme desktop
<coolrazor> will procmail auto create folders in users' maildirs that I specify in .procmailrc?
<cwillu> Geomancer626, might want to investigate openvpn then (there's windows version as well).  Straightforward networking configuration that doesn't to any dark magic like pptp does, proven security, etc
<lsashme> Delvien: Is there a difference between the /etc/fstab on the two computers (apart from the normal devices being different between the two)?
<joejc> are there any compiz alternatives?
<cwillu> Geomancer626, specifically, it won't break with nat or dynamic ip's
<cwillu> joejc, there's not much that I know of, unless you mean just plain old window managers, in which case, there's a metric dumptruck load
<Geomancer626> cwillu: I'll definitely do some research in that area. Thanks for all your help.
<Delvien> lsashme hold on, booting up laptop
<cwillu> Geomancer626, np
<cwillu> Geomancer626, feel free to ping me if you ever have openvpn questions
 * cwillu hints
<lsashme> Delvien: I'm actually clutching at straws at the moment, though!  Never seen that before.
<kudar> Gnea: the headers in /usr/src are not headers for my current kernLA
<LTL> joejc: just a guess search opengl in synaptic or update manager of choice.
<lsashme> Delvien: one other thing, you might like to check out the processor activity on the desktop while mounting the drive: Does it go into furious activity or just wait?
<benedek> Gnea: Anyways, I appreciate the help, I'll try this one more time.
<lsashme> Delvien: that would indicate whether some program is running to do some kind of useless automagic operation, or whether there is some unnecessary waiting going on.
<cwillu> Delvien, is the other machine running windows?  are you doing a clean unmount on windows before you reconnect it?
<theseas_> join #ubuntu-gr
<mrintegrity> I have an eee901 with ubuntu 8.10 and can't get the touchpad working, the fdi file modificatin doesnt do anything
<lsashme> cwillu: nope, they're both debian, see his previous comments.
<mrintegrity> ubuntu seems to ignore xorg.conf in 8.10
<cwillu> Delvien, (especially if you're using ext2/3 on it, as windows only has an ext2 driver, so you might be running a really long fsck every mount)
<FoxKilo4> I need Internet Explorer to access my Bank S/ware,Can't get it to run on Wine Any help Other than use  Windoze?
<riaal> as anyone manage to get the routing for pptpd vpn working?
<riaal> has*
<lsashme> cwillu: one is straight 8.10, other was upgraded from 8.04
<mrintegrity> FoxKilo4: use ies4linux script, works everytime
<cwillu> Delvien, lsashme, sounds like dma isn't on
<lsashme> cwillu: that could be a point!
<lsashme> cwillu: what do we use to check that, hdparm?
<cwillu> mrintegrity, mostly.  Also, the syntax changed for some thing (much simpler, but different)
<cwillu> lsashme, hdparm or sdparm
<lsashme> cwillu: aah, OK.
<cwillu> lsashme, /var/log/kern.log might be interesting too
<mrintegrity> cwillu: how to set  up shmconfig then?
<lsashme> cwillu: good point!
<FoxKilo4> !mrintegrity Tks looks good will give it a go
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu> mrintegrity, sorry, no idea (never used shmconfig)
<cwillu> mrintegrity, module loading works the same way, but there may be xrandr support for synaptics touchpad config now (maybe?)
<lsashme> cwillu: last time I had problems with dma was when I had misconfigured a kernel.  Very slow drive throughput, but I don't remember slow mounting.
<Quazion_> Is feisty removed from the apt-get archives?
<hallowname> anyone here want to test a shiny new plasmoid? openbrain.sf.net artificial intelligence on your desktop... still buggy... so not -that- intelligent... but intelligence none the less
<cwillu> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Quazion_> hmm
<cwillu> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Quazion_> i see
<lsashme> RIP feisty.  Will be missed.
 * cwillu was quite fond actually
<Quazion_> *ponders* someone how my apache stopped working on feisty
<david38840> Hi everyone
<Quazion_> can i try nd upgrade to gutsy?
<cwillu> Quazion_, if you have a server that you want to be able to largely ignore for months/years at a time, you probably want to use one of the lts releases
<lsashme> Delvien: sounds like your laptop takes a while to boot....
<cwillu> Quazion_, yep, should work
<lsashme> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<cwillu> Quazion_, although I don't know off hand enough to walk you through it
<energY_> Hello
<lsashme> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<energY_> Is there any good desktop games I can play with my little sister?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Quazion_> yeah it was some testing server, i shall reinstall it then :)
<alex_21> Hi, do you think that I can install Orca on my phone if I get Ubuntu on it?
<lsashme> energY_: cgoban
<lsashme> energY_: how little?
<energY_> 12-ish
<joejc> with out compiz is there an easy way to switch desktops?
<lsashme> energY_: Depends on the attention span.  Frozen-bubble is very cute, with nice music.
<david38840> I'm having a problem since install my new printer HP Photosmart D5460. It's fine when printing normally, but when I ask it for special paper and photo quality it doesn't like it and I cant shut it down. When I reboot up comes an error and I had to reprogram Ubuntu. Does anyone know why please?
<lsashme> energY_: Anagramarama is a bit tougher, but nice for two people to play together.
<energY_> I was thinking more like glob2
<wubrgamer> does anyone have a guide for setting up a headless printer server under ubuntu 8.10 ?
<lsashme> energY_: gtans?
<wubrgamer> like this: but more current: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
<cwillu> energY_, I'm a big fan of quadra (tetris game with gravity, multiplayer (3 on a machine, or local network, or global))
<lsashme> energY_: gplanarity lol ;-)
<cwillu> energY_, but I haven't been able to get the linux version to build in a couple yaers
<cwillu> energY_, the windows version works fine under wine though
<benedek> Gnea: Hey, I changed the udev rule to eth1 and it works now! It seems it had an issue with the name being eth0...
<computer> what is something like limewire besides frostwire?
<benedek> Gnea: It was also strange that Skype worked, even though nothing else worked...
<joejc> with out compiz is there an easy way to switch desktops?
<alex_21> Hi, do you think that I can compile a program for my phone. I want to install Orca on my phone if I get Ubuntu on it?
<MetalliMyers> shareaza
<benedek> joejc: under GnomeL Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right
<cwillu> computer, search synaptic for gnutella I believe
<theatrus> alex_21 it all depends on your phone
<computer> benedek i sthat 4 me?
<david38840> Can anyone please help me with installing a new printer as I am having problems
<computer> ok
<joejc> computer: amule i think
<lsashme> alex_21: what phone?
<computer> thanks
<computer> which one is good?
<wubrgamer> anynoe with help setting up cupsys?
<benedek> computer: I don't think so...
<alex_21> Samson phone
<Xitruz> ANYONE has a clue on how the get the Wireless to work on my ASUS C90S? Please :D
<theatrus> wubrgamer, if you can't use the gnome print manager, you can use the cups web interface
<david38840> wubrgamer: You having problems too. Mine is going haywire! Lets see if anyone can help us
<theatrus> http://server:631/
<cwillu> Xitruz, lspci|grep -i net
<joejc> benedek: anything that allows me to drag windows?
<lsashme> alex_21: dunno.  That's quite a hardcore project, but maybe you're tough enough ;-?
<wubrgamer> theatrus: it's not giving me a page
<cwillu> Xitruz, ... in a terminal, should give you back two lines
<wubrgamer> i installed a barebones command line installation
<wubrgamer> and then i installed ssh
<wubrgamer> and THEN i installed cupsys
<benedek> joejc: Ah, I don't know if that's possible, but it could be. KDE can do it...
<theatrus> wubrgamer, change /etc/cups/cupsd.conf Listen parameter to just be :631
<FoxKilo4> Xitruz Is your card listed in System-Admin-Hardware drivers?
<alex_21> lsashme: I need to do this as the alternative will cost me three hundred dollars plus a new phone
<wubrgamer> theatrus: will that also fix the authentication stuff?
<Xitruz> cwillu: Got 4 lines but i guess this is what u want: Hey, I changed the udev rule to eth1 and it works now! It seems it had an issue with the name being eth0...
<theatrus> wubrgamer, by default is localhost only
<Xitruz> whaat
<theatrus> wubrgamer, authentication stuff?
<Stanlin> is there anyway to "lock" the drivers for a Video Card?
<lsashme> alex_21: Well, good luck, but I'm unfortunately not the right guru for you!!!!
<cwillu> Xitruz, try again :p
<Xitruz> cwillu: 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Xitruz> haha
<Xitruz> FoxKilo4 how do I look?
<thxpnp> hoo ah
<benzap> could someone point me to a good book to read up on linux user groups and permissions?
<Stanlin> is it safe to use a partition with fs as NTFS?
<hischild> Is there a limit on how many audio streams PulseAudio can process?
<wubrgamer> it's spitting out 403 forbidden
<benzap> or possibly a book that covers a lot of good topics pertaining to linux administration
<Xitruz> FoxKilo4: no it doesnt show
<lsashme> benzap: how about rute?
<lsashme> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<flaviocpontes> Hi, anyone know how to make an eth interface roaming again after running a pppoeconf?
<computer> ben, http://help.ubuntu.com
<david38840> benzap: why dont u try amazon?
<theatrus> wubrgamer, for /admin? make sure you're using https:// - its all in the cupsd.conf in the location rules
<benzap> looks pretty good, thanks
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> so
<clee-saan> hi, i would be interested in a msn packet sniffer for ubuntu. You know, those things that intercepts msn conversations on LAN. Any advice on where to look ?
<benzap> i meant a web resource
<wubrgamer> theatrus: can you look at my config file?
<energY_> Is there a skype for hardy heron?
<alex_21> Hey, guys, anyone know where to find docs on compiling for my phone, or even installing Ubuntu on it?
<crazy2be> i'm having a [very] wierd problem with xubuntu
<lsashme> benzap: last time I read rute, it was a bit old, but the basics, like users etc, is very good.
<david38840> Can anyone help me installing a new printer as Im having lots of problems with the HP  Photosmart D5460. Thks
<wubrgamer> http://pastebin.com/d6d7b5d99
<ortsvorsteher> energY_: yes, sudo apt-get install skype
<wubrgamer> theatrus:
<crazy2be> and nobody there [one active user] know what the cause could be
<theatrus> alex_21, google it in relation to linux. If you don't find anything, odds are you can't do it since samsung doesn't release it
<benzap> yeah, I just to figure out how to change write privleges for www-data, things like that
<guntbert> !ask | crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<computer> !rute crazy2be
<lsashme> crazy2be: please describe problem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rute crazy2be
<computer> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sexcopter> hi, i just installed 8.10, and trying to get things up to date, but some packages are not cleaning upgrading. See the output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91127/
<david38840> Does anyone know why when I type in sudo apt-get install amsn  it doesnt recognise the command
<energY_> ortsvorsteher: Not found
<crazy2be> ok
<wubrgamer> theatrus: http://pastebin.com/d6d7b5d99 can you look at that?
<ortsvorsteher> energY_: update your repositories
<LTL> wubrgamer: are you on the local machine? http://localhost:631
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<crazy2be> i wasn't asking to ask, i was just explaining why i am here
<lsashme> david38840: strange?
<benzap> idk about help.ubuntu, they seem to like to stay in the gui and i'm running from server edition
<energY_> ortsvorsteher: no help
<wubrgamer> LTL:
<sexcopter> does anyone have any idea what the error codes 1 and 10 mean in this context
<wubrgamer> no
<crazy2be> but anyway,
<wubrgamer> LTL:  I'm on the local net though
<crazy2be> it will boot to the menu screen
<alex_21> Samsong doesn't release what?
<thxpnp> hi all =) good morning
<lsashme> david38840:  try which apt-get
<crazy2be> the *first menu screen
<golec2604> hey
<david38840> lsashme: It is. But I have reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop edition could this be why
<theatrus> wubrgamer, looks ok at first glance, tried https://?
<Xitruz> cwillu: Any ideas?
<ortsvorsteher> energY_: no help? may your sources.list isnt new enough?
<wubrgamer> https://192.168.1.100:631/
<guntbert> crazy2be: please state your question all in ONE line
<wubrgamer> that's the address I'm using
<golec2604> potrafi ktos cos napisac po polsku???
<lsashme> david38840: what does it say when you type which apt-get
<david38840> lsashem: apt-get amsn is an invalid entry
<lsashme> david38840: what about apt-cache search amsn
<crazy2be> with "try", "install", etc. but if i select any options other than the first one, it simple displays a message, and does not do anything. if i select the first one, it simply does not do anything
<cwillu> Xitruz, sorry, distracted, I finally got somebody in #...mozillateam to pay attention to me
<cwillu> Xitruz, poke me again in 5 minutes?
<david38840> lsashem: I am updating at the moment so this could be why. I'll try when its finished OK. Thks
<Xitruz> cwillu: Will do :)
<crazy2be> the message has a title of "Boot Loader", with varying messages
<lsashme> david38840: Yep, that could easily be your problem
<lsashme> david38840: apt-get update, and when that
<crazy2be> eg, the "check CD for defects" comes up with "check"
<wubrgamer> theatrus: any ideas?
<lsashme> david38840: apt-get update, and when that's done, if it still doesn't work, try apt-get -f install
<david38840> lsashem: I was using Intrepid, but had problems and a friend lent me the ubuntu 8.10 Desktop edition. Is this the full program as I am a bit lost
<imbrandon> yes
<crazy2be> it's quite bizzare
<nexus23> ok i created a partition on an external hard drive in ext3 and its telling me i cant copy folders to it
<theatrus> david38840, that is also intrepid :)
<lsashme> david38840: that often works to sort out small kinks in slightly messed-up apt setups.
<nexus23> when just a second ago i could copy single files
<YamiFrankc> My Ubuntu(Hardy Heron) dont regonize my WirelessCard.I have tried a LOT of tutorials,and no one work. Any help to get my Wireless card to work?
<DreamLnr> hello
<crazy2be> i tried re-downloading and re-burning
<theatrus> wubrgamer, lemme try on my system
<riaal> has anyone got a pptpd vpn server working on ubuntu?
<guntbert> crazy2be: you will definitely get better response if you keep your question to just one (if long) line
<crazy2be> but it still has the same problem
<elninja> Anyone know the tool/command for remotely logging into another Ubuntu box with an X session, but in a window on the local machine?
<david38840> theatrus: lsashme: Thks to both of you
<ortsvorsteher> !details | YamiFrankc
<ubottu> YamiFrankc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wubrgamer> theatrus: thanks
<Odd-rationale> elninja: vnc? (vinagre/vino)
<DreamLnr> is it possible that after upgrading from gutsy to ibex some programs might not work properly or at all?
<Odd-rationale> !vnc | elninja
<ubottu> elninja: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<elninja> Odd-rationale, Not exactly what I'm looking for.
<lsashme> Odd-rationale: not really.
<cwillu> Xitruz, okay, what's the problem?
<elninja> The one I'm looking for works through SSH, I believe.
<lsashme> elninja: maybe ssh -X
<benedek> YamiFrankc: You might try ndiswrapper if you haven't done so already. It uses Windows drivers.
<LTL> wubrgamer: drop the secure socket address, e.g. http only
<wubrgamer> LTL: how?
<lsashme> elninja: that forwards X-windows connections through ssh.
<Odd-rationale> freenx uses ssh.
<guntbert> elninja: try ssh -X
<cwillu> elninja, remote desktop, or just running apps?
<wubrgamer> i'm getting denied on both https and http
<yaris123456789> hey guys how do i view hardware specs like cpu ?
<elninja> I'd like the whole desktop.
<wubrgamer> LTL:  did you mean in my config file?
<LTL> wubrgamer:  http://192.168.1.100:631
<elninja> I remember seeing something about a command or tool that would give you the whole desktop in a window.
<wubrgamer> 403 Forbidden
<lsashme> yaris123456789: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<david38840> lsashme: It seems to be downloading it now for some reason! Finger s crossed
<yaris123456789> lsashme: what about ram?
<lsashme> yaris123456789: free -m
<lsashme> david38840: good luck!
<cwillu> elninja, vnc tunneled over ssh is probably the easiest option
<david38840> lsashme: Any idea what this message means : Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<david38840> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<lsashme> elninja: xnest maybe?
<wubrgamer> i should have backed up my old configuration
<wubrgamer> *facepalm*
<cwillu> elninja, my usual trick is to run the vnc server and viewer via ssh, the server as DISPLAY=:0, and the viewer just connecting to 127.0.0.1, and displaying over ssh -X :p
<elninja> lsashme, That sounds familiar... lemme check and see if that was it
<lsashme> david38840: that means it's updating libc6 (the C library) and it's doing what needs to be done to make it happen properly.
<cwillu> elninja, ugly as all hell, but works
<lsashme> cwillu: cute :-P
<david38840> lsashme: Thks. Do I have to wait or can I exit?
<cwillu> elninja, use Xephyr, not xnest
<Xitruz> cwillu: the wireless wont work :P
<cwillu> elninja, Xehpyr has render accel
<riaal> anyone know alot about routing in linux?
<Xitruz> cwillu: good wxplanation xD
<lsashme> david38840: Wait until it's done, and it gives you your prompt back.
<cwillu> riaal, I do, but I'm in demand right now :p
<ortsvorsteher> !routing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing
<ortsvorsteher> !route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<lsashme> david38840: I assume you're working in some kind of terminal, not in aptitude or synaptic?
<cwillu> lsashme, like it? :)
<elninja> cwillu, do you try to control the same X session as the local console? or why do you choose to use VNC?
<ortsvorsteher> !net
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<ortsvorsteher> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<cwillu> elninja, ya, I misunderstood what you wanted
<Pici> !fishing | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<david38840> lsashme: Yes in Terminal. The prompt is back so I will exit and have to restart the computer. Be back soon. Thks for yr help and assitance. its appreciated
<wubrgamer> anyone with cups experience?
<lsashme> cwillu: Hey, if it works, I guess.  A bit heavy on the network maybe?
<cwillu> elninja, use a Xephyr on your local box, and run apps in it via ssh
<ortsvorsteher> Pici: :)
<lsashme> david38840: cross thumbs...
<elninja> Ah. Thanks for the help.
<cwillu> lsashme, not terribly, no more than vnc itself is
<riaal> cwillu: would you have any idea how to route a vpn tunnel? I have a working tunnel to the server, I want to terminate and route all trafic out different interface
<lsashme> cwillu: I guess.  But maybe xnest over ssh would be lighter?
<cwillu> lsashme, vnc is more efficient that x
<lsashme> cwillu: Oh, that's good news!
<lsashme> cwillu: I plan to use it soon....
<crazy2be> displays a messagebox with the title "Boot Loader" and message "
<crazy2be> woops
<cwillu> lsashme, but for what he wants, Xephyr + ssh is the best option
<crazy2be> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91136/
<lsashme> !xephyr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr
<crazy2be> that's my problem
<cwillu> Xitruz, how broken is it?
<lsashme> cwillu: what's xephyr?
<cwillu> Xitruz, do you see networks in network manager, for instance?
<cwillu> !info Xephyr
<ubottu> Package Xephyr does not exist in intrepid
<alex_21> I don't find anything about my phone, why
<cwillu> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in intrepid
<cwillu> !info xserver-xorg-xephyr
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-xephyr does not exist in intrepid
<FloodBot3> cwillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_21> I want to install Ubuntu on it?
<theatrus> wubrgamer, add an "Allow all" to the "/" location
<LTL> wubrgamer: try this in cupsys.conf in appropriate sections-  Allow 192.168.1.0/24
<lsashme> cwillu: you type so fast it looks like you're flooding, lol
 * cwillu mutters
<wubrgamer> yeah
<cwillu> lsashme, I get that :)
<wubrgamer> one section said "require system user"
<lsashme> ;-P
<wubrgamer> or something like it
<Xitruz> cwillu: at first I saw them. But now I cant
<wubrgamer> i changed it to require any
<hotdog003> Hello everyone! My USB hard drive does not show up in usb-creator's list. What should I do?
<crazy2be> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91136/ <-- Anyone?
<wubrgamer> it said require user @SYSTEM
<wubrgamer> i think?
<cwillu> !info xserver-xephyr lsashme
<ubottu> lsashme is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<cwillu> !info xserver-xephyr | lsashme
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1342 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<guntbert> crazy2be: are you sure that the image was ok, when you burned the CD?
<cwillu> lsashme, """It is based on the kdrive X server, and as a
<cwillu> result it supports newer extensions than Xnest, including render and
<cwillu> composite."""
<cwillu> lsashme, no gl though
<cwillu> you'd have to use dmx for that
<lsashme> cwillu: Hmm, interesting....
<crazy2be> it's the second time i have downloaded it, from different sources
 * cwillu has run compiz across 4 monitors and 3 machines once :)
<cwillu> 0.2 frames per second :)
<guntbert> !who | crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lsashme> cwillu: t3h wow!
<Xitruz> cwillu: 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<crazy2be> this one is the bittorent version
<david38840> lsashme: No luck as I checked in Synaptic and Applications Add/Remove and amsn doesnt appear?
<diffred> OK!, now I have a:  description: VGA compatible controller                product: NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]                vendor: nVidia Corporation, I wanna change it, which one do you recommend me that is compatible and works fine in Ubuntu with compiz?
<LTL> wubrgamer: add that line under all lines saying allow localhost
<lsashme> david38840: what does apt-cache search amsn do?
<crazy2be> guntbert: ok then
<cwillu> Xitruz, does it show up in network manager at all, just with no access points listed?
<LTL> wubrgamer: restart cupsys afterwards
<archman> guys do i need to change swap partition if i upgrade my ram?
<lsashme> david38840: I'm just going to do some checking, brb...
<theatrus> diffred, NVidia cards are good, just something more modern which fits into your system
<guntbert> crazy2be: doesn't matter where you got it: ALWAYS do an md5 check before burning
<agampher> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wubrgamer> LTL: herm?
<crazy2be> guntbert: so the image *should* be fine
<alex_21> Nevermind I will use a mobile OS
<wubrgamer> ltl which line?
<wubrgamer> require user any?
<guntbert> !md5 | crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alex_21> Thanks for listening, and thanks for your help
<crazy2be> yeah
<jonjoe> has anyone heard of eeebuntu?
<alex_21> Good day. Shaw bash
<benedek> jonjoe: I have
<diffred> theatrus: thanks for help, but completely noob on hardware, could you recommend me some named products?
<cwillu> riaal, I'm tempted to tell you to hit the (virtual) books, if you're setting up a vpn, having a good understanding of networking will makes things waaaaay easier
<david38840> lsashme: This is the message : amsn - An MSN messenger written in Tcl
<david38840> amsn-data - Data files for aMSN
<lsashme> david38840: I see it's in "universe/X11".  Do you have universe uncommented in your sources.list?
<benedek> jonjoe: I use it on my Eee 900; the 8.04 version
<wubrgamer> how do I list all users on a system?
<cwillu> riaal, (pop quiz, just to meter you) you understand exactly what a netmask does?
<LTL> wubrgamer: there are a few probably
<wubrgamer> ltl a few what?
<Xitruz> cwillu: my guess is that it is dead :D
<nDevastator> what do i have to do with my sound in order to be able to listen to music and flash videos simultaneously
<cwillu> riaal, (don't need the answer, I'll trust you if you say 'yes' or 'no') :p
<cwillu> Xitruz, internal?
<david38840> lsashem: Sorry don't know what u mean?
<Xitruz> cwillu: no. it works with Windows
<lsashme> !tab | david38840
<ubottu> david38840: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LTL> wubrgamer: the server, admin and config sections
<cwillu> Xitruz, still?
<Xitruz> cwillu: jep
<lsashme> david38840: if you misspell my nick, I don't see your messages, so tab is your friend...
<cwillu> Xitruz, you know pastebin>?
<lsashme> david38840: what does apt-get install amsn do?
<archman> how can i see how large is my swap partition?
<Xitruz> cwillu: no?
<riaal> cwillu: I do for sure, I know a lot about networks, have setup several router based vpn tunnels
<Amun> lsashme: installs amsn
<david38840> lsashme: Apologies I dont know either how the tab works?
<lsashme> amun lol
<cwillu> riaal, okay.  What was the question again?
<lsashme> david38840: no problem.  What does apt-get install amsn do on your machine?
<crazy2be> calculating md5...
<cwillu> (you know you need less coffee when you look at the scroll back of #ubuntu, and you're over half of the traffic for over 30 minutes :p)
<wiesiek> CZEŚĆ
<cwillu> david38840, type 'davi<tab>'
<lsashme> cwillu: We all secretly want to be LIEK U!!!!
<cwillu> lsashme, nobody wants to be like me, trust me :p
<david38840> lsashme: its quite long, but could not open lock file 13 permissions denied: unable to lock the admin directory. Does this mean anything
<riaal> cwillu: basically how do I controll what happens to the vpn trafic, in the pptpd.conf file there is only "local ip" and "remote ip", witch is what ip the server respons to, and what ip is allowed to connect
<wubrgamer> ltl this is my current configuration
<wubrgamer> http://pastebin.com/d73cf9550
<YamiFrankc> I have an atheros wireles card.My ubuntu(Hardy Heron) dont regonize it. I have installed the drivers i use with vista,madwifi,etc. No one works...any help to get it to work?
<cwillu> david38840, sudo <command you just typed>
<riaal> no options on what happens to the trafic ones it enters the tunnel
<lsashme> david38840: err, sorry, try sudo what he said
<lsashme> cwillu: sheesh, too much coffee already!!!!
<markl_> on centos, the sudoers file seems to want the "wheel" group for admins; what does Ubuntu typically want to use?
<nDevastator> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<crazy2be> guntbert: they match
<C0p3rn1c> I've blacklisted the bluetooth module, but why does ubuntu still start bluetooth when I enable irqpoll?
<cwillu> riaal, I usually do openvpn vpn's, but this should work largely the same
<nDevastator> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<david38840> errr, sorry guys I am completely lost!!!!
<crazy2be> guntbert: so the image is therefor fine
<nDevastator> how come i can only have 1 sound channel at a time
<nDevastator> what i gotta do to fix this
<david38840> lsashme: sudo what???
<lsashme> david38840: instead of apt-get install amsn, try sudo apt-get install amsn
<cwillu> riaal, packet forwarding needs to be on in the kernel, and then you just be able to just add the correct routes between the interfaces (setting up the right gateways/routes on any others machines affected)
<lsashme> david38840: sorry, I didn't finish my sentence because cwillu finished it for me ;-)
<Xitruz> cwillu: dont really know what the problem is so i dont know how to use pastebin :P
<YamiFrankc> I have an atheros wireles card.My ubuntu(Hardy Heron) dont regonize it. I have installed the drivers i use with vista,madwifi,etc. No one works...any help to get it to work?
<cwillu> riaal, presuming that you haven't done anything with the firewall yet
<david38840> lsashme: Its already installed, but what this about universe???
<cwillu> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lsashme> david38840: so if it's already installed, what's the problem?
<agampher> !sudo make me a sandwich
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<david38840> cwillu: Sorry I dont understand what you were trying to tell me . sorry
<lsashme> david38840: the universe thing was about checking that you had the correct repositories set up in the configuration file.
<archman> if i have 2gb ram, will it make sense to increase swap from 500mb to 2gb?
<cwillu> david38840, you typed apt-get something something?
<david38840> lsashme: I look at applications in internet and it doesn appear
<lsashme> david38840: if it's already installed, you clearly have them installed!
<riaal> cwillu: The only think I have done is setup the tunnel and verified that it worked, the guides out there doesn't seam to bother what happens to the traffic, will it terminate in the server by default?
<cwillu> david38840, change it to "sudo apt-get something something"
<CntryTousrTrout> Does anyone know why my videos on the web ect. youtube. Has no sound and the picture is very choppy, and keeps stopping/starting. I do have plain sound on websites though, just not videos.
<LTL> wubrgamer: the 'listen' line is going to stop you, tweak that and it might work
<thirdwheel> hey all, how would one get the battery's serial number? i think my battery may have been recalled
<thirdwheel> within ubuntu
<cwillu> riaal, if I'm not mistaken, by default it'll just be another interface on the server
<thirdwheel> windows lets you do it in the control panel
<lsashme> david38840: aaaah.  What happens if you type amsn at the terminal?
<david38840> lsashme: Apologies its now appeared. Thks for your help
<qwerty2008> hi, digiKam says it can't delete pictures from a Sony CyberShot DSC-W55, does anyone have a fix for this?
<simon_b> hi all... anyone has some experience with gparted?
<lsashme> david38840: no problem!
<nDevastator> !sound daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound daemon
<agampher> thirdwheel: turn it over and take the battery out?
<joejc> is there a bluetooth program thats ez to install and allows me to acses all of my phone including the address book etc
<ortsvorsteher> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lsashme> thirdwheel: will check....
<cwillu> riaal, so apps on the server would be able to use that network transparently, and hosts on the far network would be able to ping the server, etc
<guntbert> crazy2be: yes, I see. I wouldn' expect that, but maybe xubuntu is different ;-) - no just kidding - got no more ideas - sorry
<david38840> lsashme:  Now can you help me with this tab business for the names?? How does that work as I have been wondering for some time now
<lsashme> thirdwheel: I'm sure it's in /proc/acpi somewhere.
<cwillu> riaal, if the server is acting as a gateway, then it needs to be configured as such, in addition to anything vpn related
<crazy2be> %&#*$(#
<lsashme> david38840: brb
<nDevastator> can anyone please tell me whats wrong with my sound... i cant do any 2 sound related things at once
<Stanlin> how to install windows fonts?
<nDevastator> and sometimes i have to logout and back in to fix it
<crazy2be> what about the other 1402 of you?
<thirdwheel> lsashme, ah yes, there it is, thanks
<lsashme>  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info
<qwerty2008> nDevastator, are you on Hardy?
<crazy2be> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91136/
<cwillu> riaal, there's lots of good guides to setting up linux as a gateway/router though, which I think should be all you need if you know how the things actually work and just don't know how to configure them on linux in particular
<YamiFrankc> I have an atheros wireles card.My ubuntu(Hardy Heron) dont regonize it. I have installed the drivers i use with vista,madwifi,etc. No one works...any help to get it to work?
<lsashme> david38840: In IRC, type "david" and then hit the tab button.
<guntbert> !patience | crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<benedek> YamiFrankc: Have you tried ndiswrapper yet?
<simon_b> yes... i have it installed... since my old disk was almost full, i cloned the whole disk, and now, i want to add that unpartitioned space to the first partition... and don't know how to do that
<crazy2be> lol
<wubrgamer> ltl which listen line?
<LTL> Stanlin: install msttcorefonts
<lsashme> david38840: your name should then be completed.
<cwillu> crazy2be, can you imagine 1400 all conversing at the same time? :p
<wubrgamer> ltl can you just send me an updated pastebin?
<lsashme> david38840: it works for me, anyway.
<nDevastator> qwerty2008, im on 8.04
<Lexvegas> to install XFCE desktop, would I run apt-get install xfce-desktop , or would i use xubuntu-desktop?
<crazy2be> cwillu: not if they were all as talkitive as you :P
<qwerty2008> nDevastator, uninstall pulseaudio
<wubrgamer> ltl the pastebin I sent you has a text window in the bottom, if you edit it and click send, then send me the new URL it might make things easier
<moijk> I have a keybord without the <> chars, what is the best way to map some in frequent keys on the keyboard to those?
<david38840> Yes I type in my name and it finishes it you are right. But if I type in your name nothing happens
<crazy2be> cwillu: i think that would flood freenode
<nDevastator> qwerty2008, i didnt install it... does it come installed ?
<lsashme> david38840: are you sure you put the l first?
<qwerty2008> nDevastator, it's preinstalled
<markl_> ok it is the "admin" group on ubuntu
<simon_b> noone has an idea?
<YamiFrankc> benedek,yes
<lsashme> david38840: if I type lsa and then hit tab, it works OK.
<wubrgamer> LTL: ?
<LTL> wubrgamer: just the 631 line ought work.
<nDevastator> qwerty2008, so why uninstall pulseaudio ?
<anomie2> nDevastator: this for intrepid but may be helpful on sound locks: http://www.accessdataservices.com/blog/restart-sound-ubuntu-810-intrepid/
<lsashme> !ltl | wurbgamer
<david38840> If I want to put your nick then I typed in ls and tabbed, but it didnt complete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltl
<lsashme> !ltl | wubrgamer
<wubrgamer> lswhat?
<lsashme> david38840: hit tab a few times, you should get options.
<wubrgamer> lsashme: what was that for?
<cwillu> Xitruz, sorry for ignoring you there
<wubrgamer> LTL: what about the line?
<guntbert> david38840: you need at least 3 characters
<cwillu> !pastebin | Xitruz
<ubottu> Xitruz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wubrgamer> ltl what the suggested replacement ?
<crazy2be> so, no ideas?
<Xitruz> cwillu: it's all good :P
<simon_b> how to add unpartitioned space under dev/sda2 to dev/sda1?
<lsashme> wubrgamer: sorry, thought you needed info about LTL :-?
<crazy2be> it's totally bizzare i know
<cwillu> Xitruz, pastebin the contents of /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages
<Xitruz> cwillu: ok :)
<wubrgamer> lasivian: that's someone's nickname
<david38840> lsashme: Yes now its working OK
<qwerty2008> hi, digiKam says it can't delete pictures from a Sony CyberShot DSC-W55, does anyone have a fix for this?
<cwillu> !gparted | simon_b,
<ubottu> simon_b,: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<eXp0po`iRc|45921> hello
<lsashme> david38840: It also works magically in the terminal.
<david38840> lsashme: Thks for your help. But in order for the tab to work do you have to have already typed in someones Nick¿¿
<eXp0po`iRc|45921> list!
<cwillu> simon_b, gparted might help with that (it's point and click, so to the extent that you can figure out how to describe what you're doing, it should work)
<lsashme> david38840: nope.
<Guest37068> My bluetooth mouse & keyboard lose connection after a while, and I have to sudo hidd --search to reconncect them anytime I go idle
<cwillu> david38840, type "davi" and hit tab
<simon_b> cwillu ubottu i tried... but do not know how to move it...
<lsashme> david38840: for example, I type x and hit tab a few times, and I see a whole list of nicks I've never typed.
<nDevastator> qwerty2008, ok so i see why now can i just do sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio ?
<DreamLnr> again: is it possible that after upgrading from gutsy to ibex some programs might not work properly or at all?
<david38840> lsashme: So if I wish to speak to any person in the chat do I just type in  the first 3 letters and then tab and this completes the name is that the idea?
<cwillu> david38840, I only get notified that somebody is talking to me if they have my exact nick on the line
<qwerty2008> nDevastator, yes
<tyler_d> david38840: thats the idea
<wubrgamer> LTL: how do i format it?
<lsashme> david38840: Well, just enough characters to specify his name precisely
<simon_b> cwillu i expanded "extended" it under sda2, but how to move it to sda1?
<Lexvegas> to install XFCE desktop, would I run apt-get install xfce-desktop , or would i use xubuntu-desktop?
<lsashme> david38840: even more importantly, try it in the terminal
<cwillu> simon_b, I think you would need to delete sda2, and expand sda1 into that space
<david38840> Thks guys for your help. Must go!!!!!! Be back later
<crazy2be> i guess i'll post to the fourms then
<guntbert> simon_b: but there must be a misunderstanding: if you space is under /dev/sda2 it is not unpartitioned
<Xitruz> cwillu: kern.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91147/
<crazy2be> oh well
<lsashme> david38840: for example, try apt-get install win<tab><tab>
<guntbert> *your
<cwillu> simon_b, ...presuming that you just made sda2 hoping to expand sda1 into it (i.e., that sda2 doesn't contain anything you value)
<simon_b> hmmm, gparted says that it is "under" sda2
<agampher> Lexvegas: pretty sure you can do either
<Lexvegas> agampher, thanks
<lsashme> Ah, well, I didn't get an answer to my question, but it was fun.  See you guys later!
<simon_b> cwillu my installation made sda2 (and "under it sda5 and sda6...)
 * wubrgamer fixed it
<__tube__> how do you turn your bluetooth microphone on?
<agampher> Lexvegas: the package is named differently though, i think
<Xitruz> cwillu: messages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91148/
<wubrgamer> i removed all instances of require user any
<masque7> hi guys - can i run gnump3d streaming as a website/webpage with a URL alongside my current site?
<cwillu> Xitruz, do you have a usb adapter you're using at the same time or something?
<Lexvegas> agampher, im thinking that it might be xbuntu. thanks!
<Xitruz> cwillu: not that i know of :/
<__tube__> could anyone tell me how to turn your bluetooth microphone on?
<cwillu> Xitruz, iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
<cwillu> Xitruz, which is rather odd
<Xitruz> cwillu: doh
<tsrk> Does anyone here have experience with setting up sendmail on an ubuntu server?
<Merrnt> My bluetooth mouse & keyboard lose connection after a while, and I have to sudo hidd --search to reconncect them anytime I go idle
<ortsvorsteher> !sendmail
<theatrus> tsrk, I'd suggest postfix or exim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<agampher> tsrk: postfix gets my vote too, try #ubuntu-server
<tsrk> theatrus, will those work with php's mail function?  that's all I need to send mail for
<chatnick> could anyone tell me how to turn your bluetooth microphone on?
<RawIsWar> Hi all... I have a nautilus script (bash) to convert a file from .avi to .mp4 with the HandBrake CLI.. how do i stop the terminal closing on completion of the script?
<Slart> RawIsWar: I think there's a pause command
<Xitruz> cwillu: this really annoys me :P in the beginning i could at least see the connections around me
<RawIsWar> Slart.... any idea how to format that command?
<Slart> RawIsWar: hmm.. hang on.. let me search a bit
<cwillu> Xitruz, how much mucking about have you done?  does iwl3945 sound familiar at all?
<RawIsWar> Thanks
<cwillu> Xitruz, pastebin the output of lsmod
<benedek> RawIsWar: sleep <seconds> pauses some time
<frostburn> anyone know where high scores are saved for gnomine?  it's not in .gnome or .gnome2 or .gnome_private or .gnome2_private
<CheesyWeasel> i upgraded to hardy recently and now whenever i press fn+f2 (my mute button because i assigned it that way) a little info bubble pops out of my battery icon and tells me how much battery life i have remaining. its a great feature but i would like it reassigned to another keystroke. how would i go about doing that?
<chatnick> hello?
<RawIsWar> benedek... thanks but I want it to pause until I interact with the terminal again
<Slart> RawIsWar: this seems to work.. only in bash though.. doesn't work in sh, afaik http://lists.pdxlinux.org/pipermail/plug/2003-November/025691.html
<tonon> has anyone ever installed WoW on ubuntu before?
<qwerty2008> CheesyWeasel, I think ubuntu-tweak does that
<theatrus> tonon, it worked with wine last I tried
<Flimm1> When I play Urban Terror, after a while, it leaves full screen and goes into window mode, and it makes both my mouse and my keyboard useless
<Xitruz> cwillu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91151/
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: synaptic?
<Flimm1> I had to kill Urban Terror by ctrl-alt-f2
<tonon> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/12/20/how-to-run-world-of-warcraft-wow-in-linux-using-wine/ explain to me step 6 please
<erica647> Main problem I've seen with WoW and Wine is that WoW won't work with alsa sound so can't use WoW and Ventrilo together
<RawIsWar> Slart... thanks for the link. I will check it out
<Xitruz> cwill: well i think i know it's a driver for the intel wireless cards.
<Slart> RawIsWar: here is another link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-make-shell-script-wait-for-key-press-to-proceed...-687491/
<theatrus> tonon, I've not had to do that on my system
<qwerty2008> CheesyWeasel, it's not i the repositories
<cwillu> Xitruz, if you don't spell it out completely, I won't see the message unless I happen to be looking at the moment it goes by :p
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: oh.
<qwerty2008> CheesyWeasel, do you want a link?
<frostburn> tonon, use regedit in wine
<cwillu> Xitruz, just type "cwi<tab>"
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: i googled it.
<vivid> does anyone know what packages control screensaver features?  I have gnome-screensaver and gnome-power-manager installed and they are set to have screensavers disabled, yet my monitor continues to go to a blank screen after about 10 minutes
<theatrus> tonon, it literally was install, set graphics options in game, run
<cwillu> Xitruz, yes, I just understand why it's showing up
<Xitruz> cwillu: oh misspeled :P
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: will the intrepid .deb work on hardy?
<erica647> Theatrus how did you setup wine?
<cwillu> Xitruz, I need to run right away here, but sudo rmmod iwl3945 might do something useful
<theatrus> did nothing special
<tonon> i cant get to the in game after i instaled
<Xitruz> cwillu, aaha
<qwerty2008> CheesyWeasel, I don't know
<tonon> i get a black screen
<erica647> Running with Alsa?
<tiyowan> vivid: When you move the mouse after your screen goes blank, the display comes back on?
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: k. thanks
<theatrus> correct, and yes it would have that problem with ventrillo
<tonon> and how do i get to the regedit in wine?
<vivid> tiyowan: yes
<erica647> Tonon try adding -opengl to the end of the main command line for your wow icon
<Xitruz> cwillu, well.. what was supposed to happen? :)
<cwillu> Xitruz, things were supposed to magically start working :p
<Slart> tonon: tried just running regedit in a terminal?
<Xitruz> cwillu, sorry for bothering u, but you are my only hope so far :P
<cwillu> Xitruz, no output generally means success
<erica647> WoW will not run D3D in Wine as far as I know and tries to by default
<Xitruz> cwillu, got no output
<cwillu> Xitruz, okay, so it unloaded the module correctly
<cwillu> whether it did anything is another matter
<tiyowan> vivid: From terminal: glxinfo | grep direct - Direct rendering is enabled?
<vivid> tiyowan: direct rendering: Yes
<vivid>     GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
<Xitruz> cwillu, seems that way :P but the wireless still doest seen to work
<tiyowan> vivid: Wait one. Checking...
<cwillu> Xitruz, pastebin /etc/modules
<Xitruz> cwillu, the thing is I can check or "uncheck" Enable wireless
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hey, hello
<Xitruz> cwillu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91155/
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: do you know where its under in ubuntu-tweak?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I have a simple question: any way to see mail headers in evolution?
<Merrnt> My bluetooth keyboard and mouse both have to be reconnected if I let them idle for a couple of minutes, how do I fix this???
<tiyowan> vivid: Are you using Intrepid?
<vivid> tiyowan: yea
<qwerty2008> CheesyWeasel, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<cwillu> Xitruz, really gotta go right away now :p  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add "blacklist ipw3945" to that file, save, and reboot
<cwillu> Xitruz, if that fixes it, then great
<computer> ubuntu rules!
<cwillu> Xitruz, if it doesn't, sudo gedit that file again, and remove the blacklist (VERY important, as leaving gunk around from troubleshooting only makes troubleshooting harder)
<everettz> Trying to create a bootable USB stick with Intrepid.  I have extracted the iso to the root of the flash drive and then renamed /isolinux to /syslinux and /syslinux/isolinux.cfg to /syslinux/syslinux.cfg.  I then ran the win32 version of syslinux "syslinux -s -f -m -a -d /syslinux d:".  Should that get the job done?
<Xitruz> cwillu, okej. thanks for all your help so far. :D
<tiyowan> vivid: And you're positive that your screensaver options are not set right?
<CheesyWeasel> qwerty2008: i know where to download it. i mean where is the feature im looking for. i am browsing through it now
<computer> what is something like frostwire?
<quentusrex> How do I get a list of all the hardware hard drives I have in a box, and how to I find out which files systems are located on each drive?
<computer> better than frostwire
<qwerty2008> CheesyWeasel, I don't have it in front of me, but it should be under hotkeys
<bazhang> computer, gtk-gnutella
<vivid> tiyowan: gnome-screensaver has "Activate when idle" unchecked and power manager is set to "Never"
<Jordan_U> everettz, There is currently an option on the liveCD to install to a USB stick, but IIRC from doing it manually that should do it.
<gaintsura> I've got a toshiba lapto and the fan on it is dead slow, cant even feel any air pressure coming from the vent, is there a way to speed this up?
<vivid> tiyowan: and x-screensaver is uninstalled
<tiyowan> vivid: Google hits a bug report. Wait one. Checking...
<DreamLnr> again: is it possible that after upgrading from gutsy to ibex some programs might not work properly or at all?
<wubrgamer> okay
<wubrgamer> it's still not working
<bazhang> DreamLnr, like what
<CheesyWeasel> i upgraded to hardy recently and now whenever i press fn+f2 (my mute button because i assigned it that way) a little info bubble pops out of my battery icon and tells me how much battery life i have remaining. its a great feature but i would like it reassigned to another keystroke. how would i go about doing that?
<simon_b> could you comment that fstab: http://www.pastebin.ca/1291769
<tiyowan> vivid: Indeed, this is a known issue. You might want to try the options in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584406&p=3651954 as a workaround.
<DreamLnr> bazhang, like xchat open office wireless bluetooth kde etc
<bazhang> DreamLnr, kde is not an app; xchat works fine as do wireless, open office etc
<everettz> Jordan_U: Thanks, I thought that was the right way, but figured I'd ask to save a troubleshooting step.  Trying to get Ubuntu installed on an eee pc 900ha and I'm completely blind.  unfortunately neither of the eee distros have an accessible installer.
<joejc> can viruses run in wine?
<DreamLnr> bazhang, one i installed an update for feisty i had at that time
<vivid> tiyowan: thanks
<Stanlin> joejc: i think so
<everettz> Does anyone know if Intrepid will support audio on the eee pc 900ha without modifying the kernel?
<DreamLnr> and that messed up my screen brightness
<fortytwo> using ubuntu 8.10, when using xrandr to enable a second screen, my gnome panels all jump to the second screen. how can i avoid this?
<Stanlin> eee still exists?
<DreamLnr> brightness buttons
<bazhang> DreamLnr, you are using feisty now?
<DreamLnr> no
<DreamLnr> gutsy
<tiyowan> vivid: No worries, mate. Hope it helps.
<bazhang> Stanlin, yes of course
<benedek> everettz: I had issues with that; I didn't have to _modify_ the kernel, just get another one :P
<benedek> everettz: Oh, wait, I used Hardy. Sorry
<Priswell> I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 onto a desktop that has a nVidia GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache video card. When it boots to desktop, I see blinking ribbons of color - the video card is obviously not working correctly. How do I get the video card straightened out if I can't even see the screen?
<Hangwire> hi people.
<CheesyWeasel> i upgraded to hardy recently and now whenever i press fn+f2 (my mute button because i assigned it that way) a little info bubble pops out of my battery icon and tells me how much battery life i have remaining. its a great feature but i would like it reassigned to another keystroke. how would i go about doing that?
<tiyowan> Priswell: Can you get to a terminal by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<Priswell> Yes, I can get to terminal.
<rbobby> Hi! I am currently running the latest distribution of ubuntu and seem to have a problem with the monitor "automatically" adjusting the screen brightness between low and very high, non-stop. It seems that if I keep moving my mouse or engaging keyboard activity, this prevents it but is horrible when I try to watch movies. This issue has only occured since I upgraded to the new distro.
<chadeldridge> Hello everyone, I have a question and hope someone can answer.  I just bought a new SSD disk that is smaller than my old hdd .. how do i copy my full install over to that disk since its smaller??
<tiyowan> Priswell: Please pastebin your /etc/var/Xorg.0.log file using paste.ubuntu.com
<Priswell> OK
<Stanlin> how to put a Video as Desktop background??
<Wicked> whats a good weather app for gnome besides the little one on the bar?
<brontos> Hey guys, any one know why my screenlets on my widgets layer do not launch again after a reboot/logout?
<benedek> Stanlin: mplayer has a -root option as I recall, but I think it ruined my desktop once
<Slart> Stanlin: there are some programs that can help.. I'm not sure if I remember the name but google for kwin
<Slart> Stanlin: no.. no kwin.. xwin something.. hang on.. I'll check
<Slart> Stanlin: xwinwrap
<Wicked> !weather
<chadeldridge> Hello everyone, I have a question and hope someone can answer.  I just bought a new SSD disk that is smaller than my old hdd .. how do i copy my full install over to that disk since its smaller??
<benedek> chadeldridge: would the data fit on the small drive?
<rbobby> Hi! I am currently running the latest distribution of ubuntu and seem to have a problem with the monitor "automatically" adjusting the screen brightness between low and very high, non-stop. It seems that if I keep moving my mouse or engaging keyboard activity, this prevents it but is horrible when I try to watch movies. This issue has only occured since I upgraded to the new distro. Does anyone know how I might be able to fix this w/o r
<rbobby> einstalling?
<LTL> wubrgamer: sorry i was side-tracked, any luck with cups?
<wubrgamer> not so much LTL
<brontos> chadeldridge: use gparted to resize your partitions to be smaller
<chadeldridge> benedek, yes
<LTL> wubrgamer: you're not alone
<wubrgamer> i'm not?
<tonon> can anyone walk me through upgrading to wine 1.1.11?
<david38840> lsashme: Hi again
<wubrgamer> common issue LTL ?
<chadeldridge> brontos, ok .. then what to get the data over to the new disk ?
<bazhang> tonon, are you using the wine repos?
<benedek> chadeldridge: you could format the small drive and cp -r all the directories from under root
<tonon> ?
<benedek> chadeldridge: but I think Ubuntu depends on the exact ID of the drive, so reinstalling would be best
<CheesyWe1sel> Ever since i upgraded to hardy, fn+f2 displays my battery info. its nice, but i dont want it on fn+f2. how do i change it?
<david38840> Can anyone give me advice on how to install a new printer please
<LTL> wubrgamer: yeah, cups problems are fairly common, your isnt huge though, you just need to allow remote admijn
<Swiateckix> can anyone tell me what goes wrong here? http://www.swiatechs.com/dmesg.txt
<chadeldridge> benedek, i have already changed my grub and fstabs to not use uuid .. so should i be good ?
<brontos> chadeldridge: use dd to copy it
<brontos> chadeldridge: you can also try clonezilla
<benedek> brontos: he can't copy the whole disk, because it wouldn't fit, if you mean that...
<CntryTousrTrout> Does anyone know why my videos on the web ect. youtube. Has no sound and the picture is very choppy, and keeps stopping/starting. I do have plain sound on websites though, just not videos.
<LTL> wubrgamer: i'm a truckdriver, not a /nix expert, google your problem, you'll get it.
<benedek> chadeldridge: yeah, you could try
<IntuitiveNipple> Is it possible with PulseAudio to transfer a stream to a different server on the net? PC1 and PC2 PA both see each other, but the hints I see of transferring the stream via a right-click on the stream volume-control doesn't work - it only lists the local (hardware) sink.
<david38840> I have installed a new printer a couple of times and its corrupted my program. I had to reinstall it. Has anyone had a similar problem as I would like to resolve it before trying again.
<worfed> Hi! When installing Ubuntu 8.10 on the Acer Aspire One A110L, is it possible to use two SD cards for swap and /home, respectively?
<DreamLnr> bazhang, thanks
<wubrgamer> you're a truck driver?
<riaal> has anyone ever setup a linux machine as pptpd server?
<DreamLnr> i will try to upgrade
<LTL> david38840: got set default printer in your menu's?
<benedek> worfed: sure, just stick to the manual partitioning, if you're familiar with that
<RandyboY> Anyone please help me with a problem... I have a laptop here which had ubuntu installed. Everything worked fine until an update. This is the owners word; the update said he had a similar program and he got the message "cant install, close and try again". he went through the list of updates and removed the program it wanted to download. the update icon disappeared and he was asked to reboot. rebooted and got into command line... how to get 
<CheesyWe1sel> its not under power management or keyboard shortcuts
<LTL> wubrgamer: yes, 48 state meathauler and flammable tanks
<\kira> If I was to log into a remote machine, is there a way I can send a message to a logged in user that they can read via the GUI. Im thinking like a pop up
<shane__> #xubuntu
<nacho_> anyway to set mounted partitions quit showing on desktop?
<wubrgamer> huh, that's kinda cool, why are you using linux? just for fun?
<Geomancer626> cwillu: I managed to get my openvpn server up and running, and I am able to connect from everywhere. The only problem is that I don't seem to be able to use internet resources from the vpn.
<[empire]> You ever use emulators in ubuntu?
<worfed> benedek: Ok, thanks! Do you know if 20MB/s is enough for the SDs, or will it make the system too slow?
<Flare183> [empire]: I have
<wubrgamer> it's just that truck driver isn't traditional linux-nerd dayjob
<david38840> LTL: What I have been doing is - System - Admin - printing - . new etc., Is this the right way to do it?
<Slart> \kira: wall will send a message to all terminals, I think
<IntuitiveNipple> riaal: Have you tried using poptop?
<LTL> david38840: install cupsys, then http://localhost:631 to configure.
<benedek> \kira: set the DISPLAY environment variable to :0.0 and you can use zenity or anything similar
<LTL> david38840: thats a good start, yes
<Slart> \kira: I don't know of anything that will give you a popup-message though
<benedek> worfed: I'm not experienced with hardware, but I think it's enough; swap should be as fast as possible, though
<david38840> LTL: I havent tried this one yet.  How do I do that? sudo apt-get install cupsys??? Or something like that?
<Priswell> tiyowan: I see nothing in the /etc/var/Xorg.0.log file. I used the command sudo nano /etc/var/Xorg.0.log
<LTL> wubrgamer: you're right. i suppose. dont under estimate truckers i did, i was wrong
<CntryTousrTrout> mm I'll never get this fixed I guess
<CntryTousrTrout> ive been here all day and no help lol
<shane__> need help with ndiswrapper,i have the driver on disk how do i get ndiswrapper to install it
<\kira> benedek: I tried zenity, but it returned a error saying it cannot open the display. It makes sense becaue Im routed through a machine with no active display
<natbet> shane__: ndiswrapper -i *path to driver*
<benedek> shane__: ndiswrapper -i file
<tiyowan> Priswell: Yikes. My mistake. /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Sorry. I've been awake too long.
<C0p3rn1c> wubrgamer: Linux has great performance and is more secure than winxp
<Gnea> !ndiswrapper
<Gnea> oops
<LTL> david38840: i think so yes, search in synaptic for cups
<benedek> shane__: don't forget to load the module (modprobe ndiswrapper or add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules)
<CntryTousrTrout> Does anyone know how to fix movies played on youtube,hulu ect?
<benedek> \kira: have you set DISPLAY via ssh? (don't use ssh -x)
<C0p3rn1c> CntryTousrTrout: fix?
<benedek> \kira: like export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Lexvegas> Gena, ubottu is broken
<Gnea> Lexvegas: yes.
<CntryTousrTrout> 0
<cwillu> Geomancer626, (gone)
<mrwes> re
<\kira> benedek: it wouldnt work either way, ive tried something similar with firefox :( There is no display on the machine im connecting to before I connect to the other machine, so it returns a error
<shane__> when i try the path to driver it gives me no file found at usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219
<cwillu> Geomancer626, gotta set up bridge or routing on the machine, there's lots of guides around for that on a linux machine
<CntryTousrTrout> c0p3rnlc: yes movies have no sound and they are wayyyyyyyyyy choppy and keep refreshing like a bad connection.. Normal web operations have sound just not streaming/ or flash movies.
<LTL> wubrgamer: gotta run, best o luck
<tiyowan> Gnea: What happened to the little guy? :)
<Gnea> tiyowan: who?
<CheesyWe1sel> Ever since i upgraded to hardy, fn+f2 displays my battery info. its nice, but i dont want it on fn+f2. how do i change it?
<david38840> LTL: Thks. I checked and there are quite a few cups already installed.
<natbet> shane__: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<benedek> \kira: so there's no X running there?
<cwillu> Geomancer626, it's not specific to open, openvpn just gives you a tap device that you do what you want with
<tiyowan> Gnea: ubottu
<shane__> from install disk
<shane__> with synaptec
<Gnea> 16:16 -!- ubottu [n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<natbet> shane__: apt-get install ndiswrapper-1.9?
<\kira> benedek: no, its a server and I dont really need it to run. It would just slow down my clients, and there is 15 of them at the moment, so I cant really just turn it on for a short second
<david38840> LTL: What was this about localhost: 631??? Any help pease
<shane__> it tells me that 1.9 is the newest
<natbet> shane__: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 I mean
<Gnea> david38840: open your browser, go to:  http://localhost:631/ to configure your printer
<onats_> anyone know of a video compression tool for ubuntu/linux?
<C0p3rn1c> CntryTousrTrout: maybe it's a overlay problem? But I can't help you with the sound problem.
<Gnea> onats_: ffmpeg
<Geomancer626> cwillu: Oh, I think I get it. I'll try to look around for how to set up bridge or routing.
<CntryTousrTrout> Yeah no one seems to know here
<CntryTousrTrout> and it's basic I know it is
<onats_> Gnea, thanks
<david38840> Gnea: Thks a lot. Ive done that and will give it a try. Hope I have better luck this time round. Thks again
<manzur> can we set nautilus to full screen¿?
<bazhang> CntryTousrTrout, you need to give more info
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: what is?
<manzur> cwillu: can we
<CntryTousrTrout> bazhang like how much more info?
<tiyowan> CntryTousrTrout: What seems to be the problem?
<shane__> natbet, yes it is installed i did it with synaptec and when i sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 it tells me that ndiswrapper 1.9 is the newest
<natbet> hmm
<CntryTousrTrout> sound doesn't play on youtube or hulu movies, and the pictures is super choppy and keeps refreshing every 2 sec.
<manzur> can we set nautilus to full screen¿?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: probably because pulseaudio has hogged your sound device
<tiyowan> CntryTousrTrout: Sounds like flash/pulseaudio.
<bazhang> CntryTousrTrout, what video card, driver and how installed, are you running compiz, does the problem persist with compiz disabled, what version of ubuntu, what version of flash and how installed
<shane__> ill try and run the path again and see if i can get it
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: well sound on plain audio works like pronuciations on dictionary sites
<CntryTousrTrout> its just movies on the web
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: that's different
<bazhang> CntryTousrTrout, then its flash
<CntryTousrTrout> tiyowan: I thought it was flash too, but I have flash 10 installed
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: it doesn't matter - flash and pulseaudio simply do not get along
<IntuitiveNipple> \kira: Have you investigated xipmsg or gipmsg ?
<tiyowan> CntryTousrTrout: That fact is irrelevant.
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: what is pulseaudio and should I uninstall it?
<chipt4> situation: i have a directory with about 15 gzip files, with tar files inside.. is there a quick way to decompress them all without typing gzip -d [filename] then tar -xf [filename] for each file?
<manzur> cwillu: can we set nautilus to full screen¿?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: you can try changing the default outs in System-Preferences->Sound to all point to ALSA and restart firefox
<\kira> IntuitiveNipple: no, ill look into them
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: pulseaudio is the root of all that is evil.
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: well I use hdmi to my lcd tv
<manzur> \kira: can we set nautilus to full screen¿?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: that shouldn't matter... at least it looks nice :)
<benedek> chipt4: maybe tar xzf *.tar.gz ?
<bazhang> CntryTousrTrout, not important here
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: so how can I get rid of pulseaudio? or do I need it
<bazhang> manzur, dont repeat
<CntryTousrTrout> no I mean I use hdmi as sound also
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: well try the ALSA thing i suggested first and see if that helps or not.. it sometimes does
<david38840> Gnea: I opened the localhost CUPS, but I couldnt find my pritner on it
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: is pulsaudio default ?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok brb
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: these days, yes
<CntryTousrTrout> thx guys btw
<manzur> bazhang: but i am getting crazy no body is answer me
<levidos> HLEP! my keypad buttons are moving the mouse... i have no clue how did i activate this and how to disable it :P
<IntuitiveNipple> CntryTousrTrout: All, see the very useful PulseAudio guide in forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Gnea> david38840: perhaps it's not installed
<manzur> bazhang: can we?
<levidos> numpad
<praet> levidos: disable mouse keys
<\kira> manzur: I dont know what nautilus is. Im logged in via ssh through a machine with no X server running and into a machine im trying to send a graphical message
<bazhang> manzur, wait 5 or 10 minutes between questions
<Gnea> !patience | manzur
<Gnea> argh!
<bazhang> heh
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: but it's the only sound system that supports serving sound to multiple programs at the same time ?
<tiyowan> IntuitiveNipple: Hey, thanks for that link. Good info to know.
<Priswell> tiyowan: Got the file open, but can't figure out how to get it to pastebin.
<david38840> Gnea: But if I go to System - Admin - printing and type in new I can find it on the list
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: if it's so decent, why doesn't it work so well on systems right out of the box? it's retarded
<onats_> can the iphone be synced in amarok, with fw 2.1?
<\kira> well, it doesnt seem to be working, mabye Ill find another alternative. I have to go for now, thanks anyways guys
<praet> levidos: Keyboard accessibility
<IntuitiveNipple> tiyowan: There's others like how to do 8.1 sound config really easily
<benedek> chipt4: does that work?
<CntryTousrTrout> Gnea: okay they all say HDA NVidia NVIDIA HDMI (ALSA). i  remember I changed them to that for hdmi sound to work.. remember ive had linux 4 days now so I'm ignorant..
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: eh, I don't think it's decent, just asking you if it's so :)
<levidos> thanx praet
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: 9 out of 10 people come in here with sound problems. 9 out of 9 times, turning off pulseaudio and/or removing it solves the problem.
<onats_> !iphone
<chipt4> benedek: no, it's saying Not found in archive
<bazhang> onats_, you need to jailbreak the phone
<tiyowan> IntuitiveNipple: Is there one on Xorg.conf configuration?
<chipt4> benedek: 'tar: cck-5.x-1.x-dev.tar.gz: Not found in archive'
<Flare183> !askthebot | onats_
<Flare183> ...?
<[aaron]> I need help making samba prompt windows users for a username/password when browsing to \\ubuntuserver instead of when the shares are opened....
<IntuitiveNipple> tiyowan: You want miracles too!? :D
<hischild> Gnea, i had to enable it to get my sound working. Am i the 10th out of the 9?
<onats_> bazhang, yeah i've jailbroken and unlocked the phone
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: is there an alternative sound system that supports supplying sound services to multiple programs at the same time?
<benedek> chipt4: Ah, do  for i in *.tar.gz ; do tar xzf $i; done
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: ha, that's cool. give firefox a reboot and see how it sounds
<tiyowan> Priswell: Well, you just go to paste.ubuntu.com and stick it in there and give us the link.
<bazhang> onats_, what is fw 2.1
<onats_> bazhang, its on fw 2.1
<CheesyWe1sel> Ever since i upgraded to hardy, fn+f2 displays my battery info. its nice, but i dont want it on fn+f2. how do i change it?
<Gnea> hischild: yes. :)
<CntryTousrTrout> Gnea: I already had them on that is what I meant :( sorry if I wasn't clear.
<tiyowan> IntuitiveNipple: I wish. :) But any info is better than no info.
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: should I take it off the hdmi and try default alsa?
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: eh, I always suggest getting a full-duplex soundcard
<onats_> firmware
<Flare183> ANNOUNCEMENT: The ubuntu bot (ubottu) isd own at the moment please be paitent
<david38840> Gnea: It seems to have installed it now OK and automatically when I turned it on. I printed a test page and its OK
<Flare183> is down*
<hischild> Gnea, you ok if i give a quick PM?
<Gnea> C0p3rn1c: and sometimes, people already have one, which makes pulseaudio irrelevent
<Gnea> hischild: sure
<benedek> chipt4: What about now?
<Gnea> david38840: cheers
<chipt4> benedek: that worked!
<bazhang> onats_, you should check the ubuntu wiki and forums for a more complete answer
<chipt4> :D thanks
<benedek> chipt4: :D
<david38840> Gnea: Whats been happening up til now is that I can print a few sheets black and then color all OK. When I ask for photo quality paper and photo quality this is when the trouble starts????
<bazhang> onats_, I will check as well
<C0p3rn1c> Gnea: ah ok thx
<C0p3rn1c> now I understand it more
<chipt4> benedek: what is that called? the use of for loops in the command line?
<chipt4> are those regular expressions?
<benedek> chipt4: Usage of the shell or 'bash'
<chipt4> oh
<chipt4> word
<Gnea> david38840: it depends what program you're printing from... different programs can sometimes use a different method of formatting text and images
<chipt4> thanks a million :)
<benedek> chipt4: Look for a guide on bash or Linux/Unix shell in the internet
<benedek> no problem
<benedek> man bash
<tiyowan> chipt4: linuxcommsnd.org has a good intro to shell and shell scripting, if you're interested.
<bazhang> linuxcommand.org has a nice one
<david38840> Gnea: Then can you guide me a little please?? What do you mean by what program I am printing from
<apfelkuchen> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/index.html
<benedek> chipt4: man bash  is a useful source, too
<tiyowan> er, linuxcommand..org.
<chipt4> sweet
<bazhang> let the bot sync please
<Gnea> david38840: well, what program(s) are you trying to print from currently?
<natbet_> hello
<chipt4> i just figured out that i could use a text file of urls with wget :)
<david38840> Gnea: I am using Ubuntu 8.10 desktop edition is that what you mean?
<C0p3rn1c> chipt4: ibm also has great tutorials, and you can get certificates from ibm
<Gnea> david38840: no... what did you try printing before?
<benedek> chipt4: Linux is a big world; it's fun to discover new things
<david38840> Gnea: Sorry . I was just printing some photos
<Gnea> david38840: using what program? the gimp? firefox? paint? ?
<david38840> Gnea now my Printer configuration has blocked and I cant do turn it off
<tiyowan> benedek: Not to mention having the choice and freedom to do so. :)
<mirak> I am looking for the name of an application I already used, its related to lvm dmsetup and such, it alowws to mount disk images in loopback
<benedek> tiyowan: Indeed :)
<chipt4> i'm having a blast.. just got a vps account with slicehost a few days ago, i've already setup apache, php, mysql, mx, it's going well :)
<david38840> Gnea: I think it was Gnome. I just clicked on the photo and then file, print etc.,
<claudio> hello i need help
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: I can't use any other I forgot I have no sound unless I use hdmi :)) durr
<hischild> bazhang, he's alive and kicking again.
<bazhang> claudio, ask a question
<kerin> gentlemen, is there a way to set a script to run automatically when I resume the system from standby or hibernate?
<tiyowan> claudio: Go ahead and ask.
<hspaans> mirak: mount can do that
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: any other ideas?
<Gnea> david38840: can you try to do it again? instead of file->print, how about help->about
<claudio> where is ubuntu for italian people?
<C0p3rn1c> chipt4: http://sturly.com/qkf for ibm tutorials
<tonon> can anyone guide me through upgrading my version of wine?
<hischild> !it | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lexvegas> YAY! Ubottu is back!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it claudio
<benedek> mirak: mount -o loop
<mirak> hspaans: yes but its more transparent and automtic
<chipt4> nice thx
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: that makes little sense, considering that the HDMI cable itself only carries video signal - your audio signal is going through a different wire, regardless of the fact that it's labeled 'HDMI'
<david38840> Gnea: OK I will try again and see what happens. Hope the system doesnt go down again. See you later!!!
<C0p3rn1c> wb ubottu
<bazhang> tonon, you have the wine repos? why do you need that version?
<mirak> benedek: not its a software suit. you then see all the partitions of the image in /dev/
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: and keep in mind my music plays fine, my movies on hd plays fine, normal sounds on web sound fine.. Just streaming video/ flash video
<C0p3rn1c> :)
<przemek_> irc://#bshellz@irc.freenode.org
<austin> how do you export a theme from emealr, then apply it?
<Gnea> david38840: good luck
<CntryTousrTrout> Gnea: HDMI is plugged into the tv one wire.. It has video/sound both
<tonon> bazhang it has the fix for a problem instaling world of warcraft
<NotADJ> Does anyone here segfault after changing acct settings in evolution?
<austin> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> tonon, current version of wine runs wow fine
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: maybe have 2 wires inside main wire, but it still hdmi sound quality from hdmi cable.
<bazhang> austin, emerald?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: well, however you've got it rigged, were you able to get everytyhing pointed to use ALSA? and did you restart firefox?
<tonon> yes bazhang i here it does, but when trying to instal from a cd it does not alow me to acept the end users agreement]
<claudio> i need to know for one asus a6r with ram 192 mb wich ubuntu is ok?
<CntryTousrTrout> Gnea: I didn't change it because they all are on alsa hdmi already..
<bazhang> claudio, xubuntu perhaps or fluxbuntu
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: so if you restart firefox and head over to youtube or hulu, is there any difference?
<sikun> i have a laptop which the processor is running at 160 degrees.. is that too hot?
<claudio> but i try to use xubuntu but the screen when start the install is black...
<mirak> hspaans: its related to evms device mapper lvm and such
<Geomancer626> How to I route my openvpn tap device on a windows box to get an internet connection?
<tonon> does anyone know how to upgrade wine to version 1.1.11
<claudio> i try also with 32 bit
<Gnea> Geomancer626: you'd have to ask in #openvpn and/or #windows
<tiyowan> sikun: Um. 160F, right?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: No, because what I had set up was same b4 I needed help :(. Unfortunately I didn't have to change anything cause what you wanted me to do is how I already had it set up in first place.
<nellery_> what is the name of the panel applet which shows your taskbar applications, such as pidgin?
<sikun> tiyowan: yes
<bazhang> tonon, yes. enable the wine repos after adding them to sources.list
<frostburn> anyone here use gnome-do?  if so have you had any success with using mailing to evolution contacts?
<nandemonai> nellery_: notification area :)
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: then open up a terminal and type:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<tonon> bazhang can you walk me through that?
<nellery_> nandemonai: ah, there we go.  Thanks a lot
<nandemonai> nellery_: No worries.
<quentusrex23> Help!!! I have a server with 3 hard drives, one small and two large. The one small one died which had the OS installed, and the other two had LVM mounted for them both. How do I 'remount' the LVM drives?
<sikun> tiyowan: yeah, its 160 degrees F
<tiyowan> sikun: That's 71C. Very dangerous. I'm surprised it is running at all.
<bazhang> tonon, its quite simple; add the repository via directly editing the sources.list or via synaptic package manager
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: done
<sikun> oh wow
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: now what?
<sikun> hmm.. well i'm gonna power it down
<sikun> lol
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: okay, now what number does it give you:  ps axf | grep pulseaudio | wc -l
<claudio> bazhang but for you flexubuntu is sure work in my laptop?
<tiyowan> sikun: Is it a laptop or a desktop?
<sikun> laptop
<sikun> its now 61 C
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: 3
<david38840> Gnea: No luck. I tried to print what I wanted but its tellling me my printer isnt connected and it is?
<tiyowan> sikun: Touch it from underneath. Feel hot?
<bazhang> claudio, no guarantees, you may wish to try the alternate installer then add a light window manager like flux, xfce, lxde or the like
<austin> i have a question about Emeralad
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: i see... sudo killall -9 pulseaudio && ps axf | grep pulseaudio | wc -l   any difference?
<claudio> i understand
<mirak> hspaans benedek . I found it, its called multipath-tools
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: difference in what the number?
<IntuitiveNipple> tonon: bazhang: Win 1.1.11 isn't in the winehq repos as yet
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: 1 now
<Gnea> david38840: you forgot a step: Help->About
<sikun> tiyowan: no, its just a little warm
<benedek> mirak: Cool
<kerik> hey guys
<tonon> bazhang i am trying to upgrade to the development version, synaptic manager cant help me
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: good. restart firefox, again, and see how youtube/hulu work
<IntuitiveNipple> tonon: bazhang: check the repo for the 1.1.11 files http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<bazhang> tonon, no need for that
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok
<bazhang> IntuitiveNipple, you can directly address tonon
<tiyowan> sikun: Hmm...I'd suggest you go to BIOS and check the readings on the CPU fan sensors from there. Because if your box gets this hot, someday it's going to fry itself. Maybe one of your fans isn't working.
<kerik> anybody know how to make Ubuntu accept the fact that I have a nVidia 6600go video card? I have seen a guide online, but it seems like it won't work for me...
<david38840> Gnea: I did this and it said eye of Gnome 2.24.1 does that help at all?
<IntuitiveNipple> bazhang: I was making sure you both knew, since you were recommending tonon uses the repo
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: it's important to restart firefox because it still thinks it's being routed through pulseaudio, which isn't there anymore - it's not smart enough to figure it out on its own so you have to baby it a little
<tonon> i have the tar.bz2 file downloaded how do i upgrade to it
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: I had no idea really what we just did, but no it didn't work :(
<bazhang> IntuitiveNipple, actually I was recommending he dont, but he insisted
<sikun> tiyowan: well i just got this laptop, but in the bios there are no options for anything dealing with cooling i have already checked..
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: Yeah I had firefox closed and just opened it up..
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: okay, let's try 2 more things... first of all:  sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: second, logout then log back in
<ballzee> i just added a new motherboard now i cant get my system toe anyone know why ? boot unless i use the disk to boot the sda driv
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: OK
<quentusrex23> Help!!! I have a server with 3 hard drives, one small and two large. The one small one died which had the OS installed, and the other two had LVM mounted for them both. How do I 'remount' the LVM drives?
<markl_> crap, i broke the /etc/group file on a remote box and now i can't sudo.  is there a good exploit on 8.04 to edit root-owned files?
<kerik> anybody who know what kind of driver I can use for zepto znote6515 monitor?
<tiyowan> sikun: Then I suggest you g et it checked out by a 'tech. Seriously. 71C is way too hot.
<sikun> hmm
<sikun> kk
<sikun> thanks for the help
<mib_b4wqxm> hey guys
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok, but really quick did I just remove pseudo compelete by that command?
<benedek> markl_: you can always use a LiveCD to get to all the files
<austin> HELP
<mib_b4wqxm> i was trying to install some cool effects on ubuntu
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: nah, you just prevented it from starting up when the system boots
<mib_b4wqxm> i can't seem to install any themes
<austin> me either
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok thought so, i thought u couldnt remove it from that web site.. brb
<relik77080> hi - i found out my wireless card is disabled.... its a Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG
<relik77080> some please help
<relik77080> i've searched google but I dont understand what to do
<kerik> please help guys....how to make a nvidia geforce 6600go work in ubuntu?
<Gnea> relik77080: is it on a laptop?
<IntuitiveNipple> tonon: If you have the source-code you'd need to build it, which implies knowing quite a bit about how to build for the Ubuntu platform too. I suspect that may be beyond your current capabilities. I recommend waiting for 1.1.11 to be provided for Ubuntu in the Wine repository
<tiyowan> relik77080: Go to a terminal and type ifconfig. Do you see wlan0 as UP?
<Gnea> !nvidia | kerik
<ubottu> kerik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> relik77080: is there a little switch to slide on the side of the laptop, or a FN+F4 key combo?
<tiyowan> kerik: Well, what seems to be the problem? Is you system booting? Are you having display problems? Do you need the install the drivers? Please provide more details.
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok back, now u want me to try it?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: yeah
<markl_> benedek: unfortunately it is remote; I am hoping to find some kind of exploit so I don't have to drive down there :)  this makes me wish I had used Solaris, I always seem to be able to find sploits for that
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: nothing man
<axod> anyone point me to a howto guide for setting up apple bluetooth keyboard+mouse on ubuntu?
<scientes_> where do "i dont know" bugs get assigned to
<scientes_> i need to move a bug to that "project"
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: any other ideas :(
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: what's the video like? is it choppy or smooth?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: its like shit lol
<chipt4> ooh we need 4 more people in here for 1337 ;D
<hlfshell> hey everyone - when I try to run the printing set-up window (in terminal: system-config-printer) i get the following error message complaining about python errors: http://pastebin.com/m2cc71d7b
<hlfshell> Does anyone have any clue what is going on?
<bazhang> CntryTousrTrout, please watch the language
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: choppy, and it keeps refreshing like im on dialup
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: please don't talk that way here, it's unappreciative
<CntryTousrTrout> bazhang: sorry
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: sorry
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: okay, do you remember what the packagename of flash that you installed?
<orangey> hey all.
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: mm all I know is I think I went to flash site I think
<orangey> I realize this is a bit off-topic, but what's everybody's favourite flickr replacement?
<relik77080> hi - i have an intel pro wireless 3945abg - and for some reason it wont work.  Can someone provide some guidance please
<bazhang> orangey, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: then that's probably the source of the problem - installing from the site instead of from the ubuntu repo will mess things up
<orangey> bazhang: thanks!
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: do you recall if you installed it system-wide or in your homedir?
<cousteau> "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot"... and about 3 minutes waiting
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: honestly ive done sooo much in the past 4 days I can't remember.. I followed the directions from flash site.
<FoxKilo4> can anyone help me set dual monitors in 8.1? 1 screen freezes when i set it up
<cousteau> something I can/must do?
<tiyowan> relik77080: Are you using a laptop?
<FoxKilo4> card is an old Radeon 7000
<relik77080> tiyowan: yes
<hlfshell> my system is ocmplaining about not having the debug module in python - where can i install thsi from?
<relik77080> tiyowan: acer travelmate 8204wlmi
<tiyowan> relik77080: Is your wireless card switched on? As in do you see the Wi-fi light?
<relik77080> the light doesnt come on at all
<lab-1> hlfshell : use apt-get and apt-cache search
<cousteau> maybe I need to profile my boot?
<austin> i have a question about emerald
<hlfshell> lab-1 - shouldnt it be installed by default though?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: alright, run this command:  locate libflashplayer.so
<lab-1> hlfshell : type apt-cache search debug |grep python
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: if it helps I issued a command like dpkg --install [filename].deb
<tiyowan> relik77080: Do you  have windows on your system as well?
<lab-1> hlfshell : see the corresponding package (for example xxxx)
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<relik77080> tiyowan: i ran lshw and it says wireless network DISABLED - but i've tried toggling the front mounted switch - doesnt help...... tiyowan yes i have xp as a dual boot
<lab-1> hlfshell : and type apt-get install xxxx in root shell
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: in that case, run this command:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<hlfshell> i know that lab-1 -  my question is more along the lines of shouldnt the debug module come with ubuntu set up already?
<tiyowan> relik77080: Does the wi-fi work from windows?
<relik77080> tiyowan: yes it did - but i recently formatted windows and havent reinstalled
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ii  adobe-flashplugin                         10.0.12.36-1hardy1                          Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<|dopiwan|> anyone use Logmein client via web browser in Ububtu 64 bit?
<tiyowan> relik77080: Ok. Please wait for one moment.
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: bingo.  sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin   then, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lab-1> hlfshell : i don't know, maybe you should check the ubuntu website
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ahh did it install flash for hardy not intrepid?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: looks like it - but flashplugin-nonfree is fully supported, so it should work after this
<Gnea> *should*
<Gnea> :)
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: whats flashplugin-nonfree is it made by shockwave ect?
<Mallen_> Looking for guide to install the app Bittorent, I have the install need to no how to install it...
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: yeah, but it's branded by ubuntu to be the real mccoy
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok done
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: try youtube now?
<bazhang> !torrent > Mallen_
<ubottu> Mallen_, please see my private message
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: go for it
<tiyowan> relik77080: I  have the same card. The light should switch on when the wireless card is operating. Do you see it when you run lspci?
<kerik> can anybody tell me how to determine the manufacturer of my laptop monitor? Can I do it in a similar way as I have done with video card?
<relik77080> tiyowan: no
<lab-1> kerik : how did you do with your video card ?
<chadeldridge> I have more questions about cloning my disk to a new sdd.  Basically my home is already split out to its own partition .. would it be better to just reinstall ubuntu on the new ssd and use my current files in /home .. how would i transfer my current home to the new disk ?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: nope still nothing :((((
<tiyowan> relik77080: Do you see a line beginning with "Network controller" when you run lspci?
<relik77080> yes
<relik77080> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<kerik> lab-1: I found a little thingy on the Ubuntu website...a guide to do it...It was in Terminal
<Mallen_> WTF, i bot answered my question!!
<tiyowan> relik77080: I'd say that front-mounted switch is busted.
<deadamerican> language please
<Mallen_> sorry
<ikonia> Mallen_: control the language, we know what wtf means and don't need to see it
<bazhang> Mallen_, please watch the language
<Jack_Sparrow> Mallen_ Please dont swear, even in shorthand
<bazhang> Mallen_, sudo apt-get install packagename
<deadamerican> mallen just kidding bro
<lab-1> kerik : have you tried to do so with the monitor ?
<calc> kerik: i think 'grep EDID /var/log/Xorg.0.log' will give you that info
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: and you restarted firefox?
<masom> Hi, i'm currently installing ubuntu 8.10 server edition and I was wondering why it is installing gimp-help-common, openoffice-comon/thesaurus and other language specific applications. it seems it is because of language-support-writing-en but i don't understand why it is being installed on a LAMP + Virtualization server o_O
<relik77080> are u sure? because i heard that some people's wifi light wouldnt come on - but the card was still enabled
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: I never had it open, I opened it and tried, but still nothing
<bazhang> relik77080, what version of ubuntu
<relik77080> bazhang: 8.10
<Turtle2> any ideas on why my compiz does have the cube deformation option?
<deadamerican> there been any fix for video tearing with compiz enabled?
<bazhang> relik77080, does ifconfig see it
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: alright... in your browser locator, type this in:  about:plugins
<klikklak> hi, burning dvd's starts failing after some time burning them (say 5-10), reboot helps, but I'd like to solve this problem.  I couldn't find anything on the forums and I'm having trouble coming up with a good search term.  anyone else know about this?
<calc> kerik: for me it reports LPL which appears to be LG Display
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: although I have right stuff install now.. ii  flashplugin-nonfree                       10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<relik77080> bazhang: no
<tiyowan> relik77080: I'm using intel 3945 on 8.10. The light comes on, or at least blinks before tweaking.
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: ok
<kerik> calc: Is that the line I should put in Terminal? - it doesn't seem to work?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: you should have a list of plugins listed that firefox uses... one should say Shockwave Flash...
<calc> kerik: yea
<bazhang> relik77080, how many entries in ifconfig and what are they
<calc> kerik: without the ' part of course
<piotr__> hey
<kerik> lab-1: No I haven't ....I suppose it was specifically for video cards...
<relik77080> bazhang: eth0 and lo
<calc> kerik: it may be different if you are using a binary only driver (eg nvidia or fglrx)
<kerik> calc: yeah...it just doesn't seem to work for me...just skips to next line...
<klikklak> right, I think I'll take a peek at bugzilla
<kerik> hmm...well...I guess I am using a binary driver...
<calc> kerik: can you view the file eg less /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. Since the move to networkmanager for networking, does anyone else observe that there is no network connection until someone logs in (to a desktop environment)
<rushfan_> Anyone here have an i810 gfx chip, that has issues with 8.1 completely locking as soon as X loads?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: http://pastebin.com/m3857e5c7
<piotr__> i have problem  i'm compiling on ubuntu my source code  andi  have error with system('pause');
<klikklak> erm, launchpad
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: thats my results
<piotr__> 'System' was not declared in this scope
<kerik> calc: If I leave out the eg I can...
<piotr__> it's c++ source
<pyrak> what should i use to poke around a remote database that i don't have root on, but i have sql access on?
<Priswell> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91204  Sorry it took me so long. Couldn't figure out a way to get the file to the 'net.
<calc> kerik: yea
<kerik> calc: what should I do with that?
<pyrak> what i want to do is use phpmyadmin, but it only want to connect to the db on localhost
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: sec
<piotr__> damn
<calc> kerik: you can type /EDID while in less to see if it can find any instances of EDID
<Turtle2> I cant get my Desktop sphere to work: there is no option for it
<Turtle2> help PLZZZZZ
<calc> kerik: and q quits the program
<DarkWaterSyntax> what C++ compiler would you guys reccomend for ubuntu?
<relik77080> bazhang: if wifi was enabled there should bea wlan0 entry too right?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: k
<PurityOfEssence> gcc
<calc> DarkWaterSyntax: g++
<DarkWaterSyntax> calc: where can I find that?
<calc> DarkWaterSyntax: should be installed by default afaict
<calc> DarkWaterSyntax: try typing g++ at the terminal
<kerik> calc: no such file or directory
<cousteau> I think you must install it with "sudo aptitude install build-essentials"
<nblracer> need some help setting up a raid in linux, it is hardware base promise fasttrack tx2000, the hard drives are already set up and have data on them from a previous computer
<DarkWaterSyntax> ok thanks
<loufoque> Darknezz_: gcc
<DarkWaterSyntax> I think I found it
<Pici> !b-e | DarkWaterSyntax
<ubottu> DarkWaterSyntax: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<calc> DarkWaterSyntax: ^ yea waht cousteau just said if g++ isn't installed installing build-essentials is good to do
<Pici> No s. just build-essential
<jeremy> Hello, I have a question. I'm trying to help set up a ubuntu system to a wireless network
<DarkWaterSyntax> ok thanks
<jeremy> but it won't connect
<calc> kerik: hmm not sure why it would say that
<cousteau> build-essentials installs C/C++, make, and other compiling tools
<jeremy> And I'm not sure what's wrong with it, it just will not connect to it
<jeremy> all the info is corect
<jeremy> it just won't connect
<jeremy> any ideas?
<FloodBot3> jeremy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeremy> please help, thaniks
<calc> kerik: /FOO searchs for FOO inside the file
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > jeremy
<ubottu> jeremy, please see my private message
<kerik> calc: me neither...could it be because I wanna use a binary driver?
<cousteau> Pici's right, it's "build-essential", without an S
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: okay, i didn't know there was an update, so I have r15 now too... and it's working just fine
<tiyowan> Priswell: Hmm...could you try an experiment for me? Put it in the LiveCD and click on Try Ubuntu. Does that get you to the desktop ok?
<calc> kerik: well it might not find any instances of EDID in the log file if you aren't using a regular driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Turtle2 Here are the basics.. assuming your video card is setup correctlky
<Jack_Sparrow> Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<calc> kerik: i don't really know since i try to stay away from binary only drivers since they are generally really buggy
<relik77080> ffs :S is there anyone who can help diagnose if i have a hardware or software problem
<kerik> calc: How do I make it use a regular driver?
<Priswell> tiyowan: I've already tried the live cd. I can tell you that I get the same result.
<Priswell> I installed it using the alternate cd
<Mallen_> Hey, he dosnt get yelled at?
<calc> kerik: not sure, someone here may be able to help you
<kerik> calc: If you have any other way of making my Geforce 6600go work in 1280x800 I'm all ears...
 * calc has to run to dinner, bbl
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: r15, update? update from flash site or from package manger
<Swiateckix> Hi, can anyone see why my boot stops: http://www.swiatechs.com/dmesg.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> Mallen_ Who are you talking to.
<calc> kerik: oh the solution for that is to avoid Nvidia like the plague ;-)
<calc> kerik: since Nvidia is very open source unfriendly
 * calc gone now
<kerik> calc: great thing that I have my card then :)
<Mallen_> Lol, someone cursed up
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik it usually has more to do with monitor res not getting detected, than the video card/driver
<kerik> anybody who can help me get my geforce 6600go to work in 1280x800 resulution?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: so what do ya need me to do?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: update it?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: or are u just saying I got the newest one and u didn't know about it
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: hey Jack ...long time no see....have you got any idea on how I can make it find a compatible driver for my monitor then?
<ikonia> kerik: monitors don't have drivers
<tiyowan> Priswell: Ok. I need you to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please.
<kerik> ikonia: ok...howcome there are a choice between 200X different monitors in the monitor setup?
<ikonia> kerik: just definitions of the monitors capabiities
<Darknezz_> loufoque: gcc???
<ikonia> kerik: and what monitor setup is this ?
<ikonia> kerik: as in what tool is asking you
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik I usually try generic lcd settings..  I can paste a sample xorg that I have used to get some results..
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: would be awesome
<nacho_> where do themes are stored?
<bazhang> relik77080, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/258437 this suggests a workaround
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik answer iko also please
<ttvd> hi, i have a gpl2 license related question: if I have a commercial application which makes use of some shell tools which are released under gpl2 and I redistribute my application with those tools.. do I have to provide source code for those tools?
<kerik> ikonia: when I'm rebooting for trying to make the comp use another driver for my video card...here I can choose which monitor I have....the thing is that I don't know the manufacturer...
<ikonia> kerik: what tool are you using
<kerik> ikonia: it's a laptop...
<AndreasMadrid> HELP! i can't get my microphone to work und ubuntu
<AndreasMadrid> what can i do?
<Priswell> tiyowan: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is blank
<ikonia> kerik:  it doesn't just ask you to do this on it's own, you have to select something that asks you
<ikonia> kerik: what tool are you using
<kerik> ikonia: I'm not really sure...it's just one that pops up when I reboot after setting the driver I wanna use
<ikonia> kerik: how did you select the driver you want to use, what tool ?
<kerik> ikonia: true....I use the system-->admin--> hardware...
<ikonia> kerik: so you enabled the nvidia driver ?
<AndreasMadrid> Anybody can help me?
<kerik> ikonia: if that's what you asked, then yeah :)
<relik77080> bazhang: i could not find workaround on that link
<ikonia> kerik: no, I'm asking you
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: I just tried something man, I plugged in headphones to front jack of pc, youtube works through it. Although video still skippy and doesn't play right.. So I guess it's a hdmi problem I dunno... right now its playing on head phones but not my tv through hdmi
<bazhang> relik77080, hang on a second
<kerik> ikonia: yeah I know...and that's what I did...
<tiyowan> Priswell: Okay. Please run "X -configure" and tell me what it says.
<ikonia> kerik: that shouldn't ask you for monitor configuration on reboot
<bazhang> linux-restricted-modules-common relik77080
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik which nvidia?
<scientes_> whats the app that shows what keys you just presed?
<kerik> ikonia: no I wouldn't think so either...
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: geforce 6600go
<AndreasMadrid> I can't use skype on ubuntu
<mann26> anyone can help me
<relik77080> bazhang: so if i install that - it should be solved?
<kurrata> hi, i was wondering if i can somehow make user account without password in ubuntu since now it says i need 6 char pass when i try to make it
<bazhang> relik77080, there is another option if that fails but try that first
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik I have 3 6600's here, mostly still on gutsy or hardy, but still many similarities when it comes to forcing the res.
<mann26> after installation i cann not find my partition  frow ubuntu  explorer "place"
<relik77080> bazhang: its already installed
<relik77080> bazhang: should i remove and reinstall??
<kerik> ikonia: the thing is that when I have made the enable of the driver it tells me to reboot...when I do so I can choose the resolution and all that....but as my monitor is a wide screen 1280x800 and I'm only capable of choosing 800x600 it kinda sucks
<ikonia> kerik: on reboot it should not ask you to configure a monitor
<bazhang> relik77080, the other option is to enable intrepid backports
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: it's always a puzzle?...any cowboy tricks?
<kerik> ikonia: well...it doesn't...but it will still only offer me 800x600....
<bazhang> linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic relik77080
<AndreasMadrid> Nobody can help?
<ikonia> kerik: it doesn't ? what are you talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik quick dirty.. boot a gutsy or other livecd that works and steal the xorg..
<tiyowan> Priswell: Sorry. The proper cmd is "sudo Xorg -configure" Could you run that please?
<relik77080> bazhang: should i expect any problems?
<ikonia> kerik: you've just told me it prompts you for what monitor to use
<kerik> ikonia: no I told you that I can choose...but as far as I see it, I will have to choose one to get my correct resolution back...
<ikonia> kerik: how can you chose, it shouldn't be asking you to choose anything
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: maybe a rookie one here....how do I steel the xorg?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik can we take this pm please.
<kerik> ikonia: well...it does...
<ikonia> now it does ?
<ikonia> you just said it didn't
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: of course...
<relik77080> bazhang: should i restart after its installed? and do i need to do anything to activate the backport? sorry if these are silly questions
<Priswell> tiyowan: "Fatal Server Error"
<Melik> anyone know any light file managers?
<tiyowan> Priswell: This is what you get when you run "sudo Xorg -configure"?
<Melik> nautilus is wayyyyyy too heavy ;/
<Org-Mode> thunar
<bazhang> relik77080, no worries; this is a regression as it works fine from gutsy, now it is not working. could you cat lsmod to paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: hrmmm
<Org-Mode> Melik: thunar
<bazhang> relik77080, err lsmod -a
<Priswell> tiyowan: wait a minute.
<worfed> Does anyone know if the multi-card-slot on the Acer Aspire One supports SDHC cards?
<Melik> Org-Mode,  will it go nice with openbox?
<Stanlin> how to mount automatically an NTFS partition?
<Org-Mode> should
<bazhang> relik77080, paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<ikonia> worfed: offtopic for here
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: but when I try to play movie off hard drive it plays through hdmi tv not through head phones.. its like its switched or something.
<Org-Mode> Melik: ive used thunar on Fluxbox so yeah it should be ok on openbox
<bazhang> worfed, check their site specs or ask in ##hardware
<Org-Mode> Melik: ive used it on Enlightenment too
<Melik> thanks a ton Org-Mode , i tried using nautilus with openbox..
<Org-Mode> np i agree nautilus is a piggy
<RagMan_> Anyone out therre that can help this newbie with movie player?
<apfelkuchen> Stanlin: edit /etc/fstab
<Melik> yep
<Melik> also my right click menu for openbox got disabled
<Melik> when i tried using nautilus, heh
<Melik> VERY NICE i love it.
<Org-Mode> :)
<RagMan_> Anyone out therre that can help this newbie with movie player? Can't get dvd movies to play.
<Stanlin> apfelkuchen: should i add this?  mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 ini/
<relik77080> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91218/
<apfelkuchen> Stanlin: add a line /dev/sda1         /media/disk           ntfs-3g
<AndreasMadrid> can anybody tell my a microphone that's cheap and that wokrs under linux?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: what is the output of this:  lspci | grep audio
<Gnea> AndreasMadrid: anything off the shelf at walmart
<hischild> How to reset the password of a keyrign?
<Org-Mode> cheap or affordable? There's a difference :)
<apfelkuchen> stanlin: that's how I did it, but it might  not work for you
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: nothing came up after I typed that
<RagMan_> Anyone out therre that can help this newbie with movie player? Can't get dvd movies to play.
<AndreasMadrid> Gnea: anything?  my courrent micro is not supported. And i don't wanna buy one that doesn't work either
<Gnea> AndreasMadrid: micro innovations?!
<hischild> Gnea, microphones
<Priswell> tiyowan: OK, got: "Fatal server error: Server is already active for displaying 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/ .xo-lock and start again."
<AndreasMadrid> Gnea: I have an HP laptop with integrated micriophone. Don't know if it's very innovative or not, but i can't capture sound under linux
<Gnea> hischild: well, when people mean 'microphone', they usually say 'mic'
<AndreasMadrid> Gnea: HP Pavillion
<hischild> Gnea, i agree, but i knew this was about a mic and not micro :-)
<Gnea> AndreasMadrid: OIC... sorry, misunderstood. micro innovations is probably the *worst* manufacturer of microphones and webcams
<relik77080> bazhang: i still cant seem to get the wireless started
<bazhang> relik77080, the firmware seems to be loaded; could you set the nic up and down again
<Melik> hey Org-Mode, sorry to bother you again but do you know how to autorun specific programs on openbox?
<Gnea> hischild: :)
<Melik> im pretty sure it should be similair to fluxbox
<tiyowan> Priswell: From terminal: "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" then "sudo Xorg -configure"
<Org-Mode> well if its anything like flux, it requires editing the start scripts Melik
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: can you pastebin the output of this please:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<AndreasMadrid> Gnea ah, then i misunderstood. I though you were talking about some new tehcnology, hehe. I don't know the manufacturer. Is there a command to find that out?
<relik77080> bazhang: i flicked the wifi hardware switch - no change
<relik77080> bazhang: Enable Wireless' is still greyed out
<bazhang> relik77080, the kill switch (ie hardware)?
<Gnea> AndreasMadrid: if it's builtin, then it should be alright... did you check your mixer settings to make sure the dB boost is on?
<relik77080> yea
<Org-Mode> Melik: and flux is a clone of openbox if im not mistaking, or a derivitive , so it prolly is a start up script
<Melik> yeah i only have a menu.xml and rc.xml
<apfelkuchen> Stanlin: also, change /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2 from my example, obviously
<Org-Mode> i bet its rc.xml
<hischild> Org-Mode, flux meaning fluxbox?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<CntryTousrTrout>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe020000 irq 21
<bazhang> relik77080, okay; you need to restart with the switch set to on (dont mess with it in future, use terminal commands to get it going)
<AndreasMadrid> Gnea I have no db boost in my mixer. Only mute/unmute and volume for caputere. All i can say is that it's an HP laptop with integrated webcam and micro. Webcam works, but micro not.
<Org-Mode> yeah hischild i meant to say a deriviitive of blackbox not openbox
<Melik> nah doubt it, rc is my hot keys file
<Melik> and menu.xml is the menu
<hischild> Org-Mode, fluxbox is in .fluxbox/startup
<Melik> hold on ill try to go dig around
<Org-Mode> i know
<Melik> hischild,  u know anything about openbox?
<relik77080> bazhang: problem is its a slider style switch - theres no 'on' state - it just toggles between
<Org-Mode> hischild: he swas asking about openbox
<relik77080> know what i mean?
<Org-Mode> was*
<hischild> Melik, what's up?
<bazhang> relik77080, you dont want to switch it though
<Melik> well i want to run conky at startup in openbox
<bazhang> relik77080, set it to on from now forwards
<Melik> dont know what file i have to configure
<relik77080> bazhang: how do i know which mode is on if the light doesnt come on?
<Org-Mode> hey onetinsoldier :)
<Org-Mode> its me eseven73
<onetinsoldier> hi
<hischild> Melik, this answers your question? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530455
<bazhang> relik77080, dont worry about the light for now; we need to get the wifi going first
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Morning mate.
<relik77080> bazhang:  ok
<onetinsoldier> how are you Org-Mode? someone steal you nick? lol
<relik77080> brb
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: howdy :-)
<relik77080> i hope
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: so how'd it work out with thebloggman? he end up going to 8.04?
<Org-Mode> lol naaa i just was working in org-mode last night on Emacs, and liked it so much i made it a nick hehe, *hides from the vi fans*
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: did you ever set any modprobe.d options for snd-hda-intel?
<Gnea> AndreasMadrid: what mixer are you using?
<dewente> I need ask question to some IT from Washington DC !
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: roger, cool
<Gnea> dewente: please ask in #freenode
<Melik> hold on im reading hischild , thanks for your help
<hischild> Melik, np
<dewente> Gnea, that is a IT channel ?
<Gnea> dewente: no, but they can point you in the right direction
<dewente> ok
<Org-Mode> Melik: sorry i couldnt of helped you more with that start up file, its been many moons since ive even used flux , ive since moved on to Xubuntu recently.
<Melik> its fine Org-Mode :)
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: No luck. I referred him to ikonia but he had to leave. We've been having nvidia complaints all day. Right now, I've got a good mind to send them a personal merry xmas card.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: oh! i see
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: i dont even have intel I have amd.. but I dont even know what that is to set it to that. what is it?
<Guest80416> ciao
<Guest80416> list
<Guest80416> !!
<tiyowan>  CntryTousrTrout: 64 bit?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: that is your sound device. the chip inside of it is, apparantly, based on the Intel HDAudio
<relik77080> bazhang: i restarted but nothing seems to have changed
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: also through my headset I went to sound and changed from hdmi to oss and my movies on hd now plays.. So the source lies in my hdmi.. Being stuff on it works from hd just not websites.. and I can get stuff to work in both if I use headphones and change hdmi to oss or pluse or what ever
<Priswell> tiyowan: lots of stuff flashed by on the screen, makes of video cards, couldn't page up to see them (Do I need to give a complete list?) Anyway, at the bottom of the list was: (++) Using config file: "/home/ronnie/xorg.conf.new" Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices Configuration failed.
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: nice job
<relik77080> bazhang: should i toggle the kill  swtich and try restarting again (incase it wasnt set to 'on'
<CntryTousrTrout> tiyowan: I have dual 64 amd chip but 64 bit wouldn't install but 32bit did
#ubuntu 2008-12-23
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: are you able to connect an audio cable from your front port to your LCD?
<nexus23> is there a visual program like milkdrop for ncmpc?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: no it dont have those small ports on my tv
<onetinsoldier> has anyone here installed the creative X-Fi driver that was released and open-sourced in November?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: does it have RCA jacks?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: thus why im hdmi lol.... there is a audio port yellow on back but lcd doesn't have that one either
<tiyowan> Priswell: Ok. No problem. We need to do a little test now. "cp /home/ronnie/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then "startx", tell me what happens, please.
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: ah okay... yellow would be video, actually... you'd want the red+white
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: tv yes, pc no, just one big yellow one that sorta looks like one its digital audio port
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: ... okay
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: this is yellow dig. audio on pc, tv has all those compotent ports
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: what tv is it?
<CntryTousrTrout> panasonic vierra
<wiildchild> hello i want to replace nautilus by thunar
<wiildchild> in openbox session
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: which one?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: 32 inch
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea; not plasma
<Danu> Hello to all, someone knows how to convert rmvb to the vcd format?
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: the TC-32LZ800 or TC-32LX85?
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: I dunno which one
<Gnea> CntryTousrTrout: should say on the sticker on the back
<CntryTousrTrout> gnea: i have to run store really fast.. I'll be back in a sec.. thx for help btw
<krazyfingerz47> sup guys, my screen is shaking a little bit, like if the screen have too much refresh rate, in system/preferences/screenresolution it says its just 50hz... it doesnt looks like, how can i lower down a little bit?
<Gnea> heh
<wiildchild> I want to replace nautilus by thunar ?
<Org-Mode> so whats stopping you wiildchild ?
<dewente> I need ask question to some IT from Washington DC !
<wiildchild> I have openbox session and i want only thunar by default and not nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > dewente
<ubottu> dewente, please see my private message
<wiildchild> and i don't know what i will change for this
<bazhang> dewente, not here
<onetinsoldier> krazyfingerz47: have you considered that most refresh rates are 60hz and maybe it's a little shaky because it actually needs to be bumped up to 60? i don't know really but i'm thinking that perhaps that might be the case
<Danu> how to convert rmvb to vcd?
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: hey again
<kerik> Mallen_: sorry...I had to reboot...
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik hey
<PurityOfEssence> Hi. I wish to know if anacron is in the default ubuntu install
<krazyfingerz47> onetinsoldier: yes, i was thinking on that, but in the screenresolution manager the maximun its jsut 54hz, and in 54z the screen shakes like hell... so how can i put 60hz in refresh rate if i dont even see it on the manager?
<bazhang> !info anacron
<ubottu> anacron (source: anacron): cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-13.1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 252 kB
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: More xorg.conf fun, eh? ;)
<bazhang> PurityOfEssence, no
<PurityOfEssence> thanks bazhang and ubottu
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ya, no doubt
<Palomides> I have a keyboard issue: I cannot make the " or ' characters, and instead I have to hit the key twice, with the result of ´ or ¨
<Palomides> what can I do?
<Khisanth> hmm turn off deadkeys
<theatrus> Palomides, perhaps your keyboard map is wrong, what type of keyboard is it?
<onetinsoldier> krazyfingerz47: what kind of monitor do you have? could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so we can have a look at it?
<AndreasMadrid> Anybody can help me getting mi microphone to work under linux???  please
<Palomides> theatrus: just an ordinary PS2 keyboard, made by Dell, came with the computer
<hischild> onetinsoldier,  , sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Please provide the link in the channel)
<onetinsoldier> hischild: ya, i hear you
<Priswell> tiyowan: No discernable change
<hischild> onetinsoldier, create an auto replace for it. Saves you loads of typing and itchy fingers.
<Org-Mode> 17:45 < anom01y> ActionParsnip: ok I did that it spat out a bunch of info
<Org-Mode> 17:46 < onetinsoldier> lander2k2: you're welcome
<theatrus> Palomides, odd, ok, check that the keyboard prefernces screen shows something sane
<tiyowan> Priswell: Ok. Could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, please?
<kaiser10123> can the program to make startup from iso for usb be used make any linux livecd iso boot from usb?
<Org-Mode> what file do i create aliases in? bashrc?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaiser10123 no
<Palomides> theatrus: it says USA International
<Flannel> Org-Mode: bashrc will work, yes.  You can also do it in ~/.profile (profile sources bashrc)
<Gnea> hischild: I bet he went out to buy a new pair of speakers :)
<xquercus> Anyone know why the initrd.img from my kernel build is 52MB while the installed by the official 2.6.27-9-generic package is 8MB?  My initrd takes  a long time to boot...
<hischild> Gnea, Hmmmmmm probably
<Org-Mode> Flannel: ah ok ty, hmmm so i can just 'man bash' to learn alias'?
<kaiser10123> Jack_Sparrow: so will it work with any ubuntu i download? like xubuntu or icebuntu?
<Slugzzzz> Hey, I am having trouble mounting volumes (iPods, external hard drives... etc.) on the newest version of Ubuntu... and I was wondering if anyone could help.
<hischild> kaiser10123, which program are you talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaiser10123 doubtful..
<Flannel> Org-Mode: You can.  Your bashrc already has a few aliases in it, if you just want to use those as starting points
<Org-Mode> oh nice, ty Flannel
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > kaiser10123
<ubottu> kaiser10123, please see my private message
<AndreasMadrid> Linux doesn't get my microphone working
<theatrus> Palomides, hmm, try setting it to a non international us variant
<theatrus> like the 104 key
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: there's some examples in the .bashrc file already...  alias ll='ls -l'   ..means that you are making a new command, ll, which will do a long listing by default
<Org-Mode> one last question Flannel after i make them do i have to restart?
<Org-Mode> ok thx onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: ok, i see i was too slow
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: yw
<Palomides> theatrus: changed it to plain USA, but no luck
<Flannel> Org-Mode: You need to log in again, or 'source ~/.bashrc' will get it without needing to log in again
<kaiser10123> hischild: its under administrator  create a usb startup disk
<Org-Mode> Flannel: ok ty
<theatrus> Palomides, double check your accessibility settings?
<rimp> how the fuck do you install a tarball
<Org-Mode> O.o
<hischild> !language | rimp
<ubottu> rimp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * JulioNeto :p
<Palomides> theatrus: what should I be looking for?
<theatrus> Palomides, deadkeys, or any other keyboard based things
<Slugzzzz> Does anyone know about a "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error" when trying to mount volumes?
<onetinsoldier> rimp: you unpack it with either, a gui such a file-roller, or with the 'tar' command first
<Priswell> tiyowan: It is empty again! I know I copied it properly.
<kaiser10123> rimp: whar are you trying to install
<onetinsoldier> rimp: whats' the filename?
<PriceChild> rimp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Palomides> theatrus: I do not see anything
<troythetechguy> I'm considering installing the 64bit version of Ubuntu.  When I looked into this awhile back, there were some programs that would not run under the 64 bit version.  Is this still an issue?
<rimp> i've looked AT THAT IT DOESN'T HELP
<bazhang> caps rimp
<Gnea> rimp: please calm down.
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kaiser10123> rimp: what are you installing
<maldito> ccsm help
<Slugzzzz> lol... I'll wait my turn...
<rimp> c++robots
<maldito> ccsm help any one?
<rimp> its on my desktop
<Org-Mode> Flannel: im going to assume so that i may use alias' on all my accounts to edit /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<theatrus> troythetechguy, there isn't much that won't run
<maldito> #compiz-fusion
<theatrus> troythetechguy, flash is available now (in beta), same with java plugins
<Swiateckix> Hi, can anyone spot the error http://www.swiatechs.com/dmesg2.txt , 8.10, ACPI disabled
<theatrus> troythetechguy, and 32 bit binaries will run just fine provided you installed ia32-libs
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: for all accounts you'll want to put them into /etc/profile
<Org-Mode> ah gotcha thanks
<Org-Mode> theres three bash files, so it kinda confused me :)
<Org-Mode> 4 actually
<bazhang> !give bazhang a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<osxdude_> What is the terminal based alsa-mixer?
<Daniel_NL> hi
<Slugzzzz> Would someone mind helping me out?
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: ya, its a little confusing to me too, but i guess that's the right file to do it in.
<Priswell> Slugzzzz: ask you question. It's considered not polite to ask if you can ask.
<wiildchild> if anybody know how i can use thunar instead of mautilus in openbox
<tiyowan> Priswell: Ok. Could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, please?
<Slugzzzz> I keep getting this error when trying to mount a drive: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error
<rimp> just send me a pm of a step by step of how to install a basic tarball file please. i,m new to the whole linux deal and i cant figure it out
<Priswell> tiyowan: It's blank - empty.
<Slugzzzz> I also cannot mount iPods.
<adaykin> hey I've been having problems with my sound, I tried going through the troubleshooting page, but nothing worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Slugzzzz> :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<onetinsoldier> rimp: it might be easier to just do it step by step. you want to unpack it with file-roller or with the tar command?
<tiyowan> Priswell: Try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the terminal?
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: hey again
<Slugzzzz> No ideas?
<rimp> ontinsoldier:i already unpacked it and all the source codes are in a file
<Slugzzzz> I keep getting "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<bazhang> kerik, do you have a support question?
<onetinsoldier> rimp ok, you mean in a directory, of course
<exodus_ms> Slugzzzz, wow, you waited a whole three minutes..
<exodus_ms> !repeat | Slugzzzz
<ubottu> Slugzzzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kerik> bazhang: yeah...but Jack_Sparrow was just helping me...we were kinda in the middle of something ;)
<rimp> in a directory in a file
<onetinsoldier> rimp: go into that directory. you should probably read the README file and the INSTALL file.
<vermont> how do I view a list of my devices in terminal?
<exodus_ms> lspci
<onetinsoldier> rimp: in that directory is a 'configure' file?
<rimp> pm me
<Priswell> tiyowan: Use framebuffer device interface?
<vermont> I mean, how do I view my sound card/video card etc. in terminal...what's the command.
<tiyowan> Priswell: Select the default.
<adaykin> how do I find out what my sound driver is???
<exodus_ms> lspci
<tiyowan> vermont: lspci
<vermont> thanks
<vermont> how can I update drivers for my sound card?
<exodus_ms> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rivitingone> How can I scan my hard drive for errors or detect a corrupted file system using the install cd?
<yellowside> im using xchat gnome irc.. how  do i write a script ???
<adaykin> does anyone know how to tell what my sound driver is?
<exodus_ms> yellowside, --> http://www.linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<Jack_Sparrow> yellowside see also sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<Priswell> tiyowan: There was a series of questions about keyboard layouts and so forth. I've reached a dialog box named 'configuring xserver-xorg' and it will not tab to OK. There's a warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Arrick> can someone tell me how to turn off the power saving feature (in windows it would be "allow * to turn off this device to conserve power") ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Priswell yes to accept..
<Priswell> It won't tab to the OK, can't page up, or down, just beeps.
<yellowside> exodus_ms & jack_sparrow      thanks :D
<exodus_ms> yellowside, np
<tiyowan> Priswell: Nothing works? Enter?
<olifre> Ubuntu 8.10, just accessed my ntfs-drive as usual (ntfs-3g) and since now, encountering "Operation unsupported" with every write-operation!
<olifre> Any ideas?
<DasEi> olifre:tried access as root ?
<Priswell> tiyowan: No. There's an empty dotted line in the last dialog box labeled "Keyboard Options", but I left it blank, (default) and it will not tab to OK
<rivitingone> Is there a terminal command that will scan my filesystem for errors?
<lmiller> Greetings
<Taladan> olifre: pull 'mount' and see if it's mounted rw
<Jack_Sparrow> olifre sounds like it was locked as read only by an unclean unmount
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<olifre> DasEi: Of cours, also tried ntfsfix.
<adaykin> how do I find out what my sound manufacturer is?
<adaykin> sound card*
<Priswell> tiyowan: "Enter" just beeps.
<sychris> hello all i am using ver 8.04 lts and i am having problems installing xfce as the desktop enviro im not new to linux in general but  i am new to this dstro the doc pages say to go to add/remove apps and search for xubuntu-desktop however i could not locate it also looked for xfce and found apps for it but not the desktop gui
<georgy_28> adaykin, : lspci
<DasEi>  adaykin:lshw,lspci
<olifre> Taladan: its mounted rw
<yellowside> exodus_ms   -- thats not irc scripts ?
<mrwes> sychris: is there a package manager?
<DasEi> olifre:does gparted show anything special ?
<sychris> yes
<DasEi> does*
<Taladan> olifre: in that case, and if you're trying to write to it as root, I'd try to unmount it and remount it
<sychris> but i cant find it in there
<lmiller> I just upgraded to intrepid and now I need to hit the quotation mark key twice to get a quote mark (same for the apostrophes). Whatś happened???
<DarkWaterSyntax> how do I go about installing G++?
<mrwes> sychris: maybe it's in synaptic manager -- not sure with xfce
<lmiller> And it just put an dash over my s
<DarkWaterSyntax> I know its somewhere on the system
<olifre> DasEi: Nothing, happened in the midst of a copy operation, now this problem is there for all operations. Tried mouinting several times.
<Taladan> lmiller: sounds like you set your keyboard settings wrong
<sychris> yes but i dont have xfce installed riight now im trying to get it installes
<dtolj> whats the best way to network 2 linux machines?
<Priswell> dtolj: with a router
<dtolj> yes
<AbstortedMinds1> could anyone point me to a site or vendor that either 1) sells performance linux ready machines or 2) shows the best parts to build one
<Taladan> heh
<lmiller> Taladan: I didn change anything
<DasEi> olifre:sth to be found in /var/log/syslog ?
<olifre> DasEi: Nothing.
<Taladan> AbstortedMinds1: system76.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<olifre> DasEi: Maybe its this error?
<olifre> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#filecreate
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow: hey
<exodus_ms> yellowside, thought you wanted to know how to write scripts. You can also search for a python link for beginners and write your own for your chat client
<dtolj> Priswell: does smb work? or is that between linux and windows only
<AbstortedMinds1> Taladan, thanks, http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=82
<Jack_Sparrow> hey
<mrwes> sychris: ahhh...yah you need to go to System | Admin | Synaptic Manager
<Taladan> lmiller: I'm a kde user so I don't know where it is in gnome, but I'd check the keyboard setup and make sure that it's set to your desired setting.
<mrwes> sychris: add/remove is just for the basic apps
<matkix>  Dose anyone here have experience with setting up Xen in UB Server? Would you say that UB is a good choice for install Xen or as being the host os?
<sychris> mrwes: ty vm
<Priswell> dtolj: If you have a router, 2 patch cables, Ubuntu will automatically recognize them if you get the hard ware set up correctly
<mrwes> sychris: uh?
<sychris> thank you very much :)
<DasEi> olifre:you can still read it ? oc course disk / trash isn't full ?
<mrwes> sychris: oh...sure :)
<yellowside> dont know where to start :S im  new on ubuntu
<olifre> DasEi: Yes, reading possible, 10 GB left on it.
<georgy_28> dtolj, : to share 2 linux box you have to use nfs
<dtolj> Priswell: one is ubuntu and the other fedora9, they are both connected to my router with a network cable
<olifre> DasEi: Might it be the error described under that link?
<mrwes> dtolj: or use ssh or sshfs
<DasEi> olifre:I have no clue, what about accessing from live, if so reinstall ntfs-support
<Anacranom> i have 3 boxes here, 2 desktops and 1 laptop, each happens to have nvidia chipsets, the desktops have an 8600gt and a 7300GS, the lappy has a 6100GO, all work right out of the box with 8.04, whether i upgrade or fresh install 8.10- nothing works, even editing the xorg.conf, what is whrong?
<Nillerz> how do I access files on a linux machine from Windows?
<olifre> DasEi: Other NTFS-Drives still work....
<exodus_ms> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<mrwes> b00m....that's a good b0t
<mrwes> Nillerz: you could also use ssh and PuTTY in windows
<wiildchild> if anybody use openbox can you contact me in MP pleaze
<hikenboot> hello all I enabled compiz now my menu bar disappeared  anyone know how to fix
<DasEi> olifre:Is there a possibility to check the fs from windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<hikenboot> I added a couple lines to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it didnt help
<Wicked> if i install kubuntu8.04(not lts) and then install gnome-desktop and remove all of kde(!puregnome) will this become 8.04 LTS?
<woody86> can anyone help me out? I installed FAH on my laptop, and now my desktop cannot connect to my wireless network?
<AbstortedMinds1> If I build a hi-perm desktop, how difficult is it, and how effective is it, to get water cooling setup, considering I live in hawaii and its 82degrees F year round (no a/c)
<Jack_Sparrow> hikenboot from terminal...   compiz --replace
<hikenboot> it hangs doesnt finish
<Jack_Sparrow> AbstortedMinds1 try asking in the offtopic room.  This is specifically support questions
<AbstortedMinds1> ok
<YamiFrankc> Anyone know a alternative to AWN?}
<hikenboot> it says /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format then it hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> YamiFrankc cairo-dock
<Jack_Sparrow> YamiFrankc not a replacement, but I like the osx type menu
<DarkWaterSyntax> how do i install G++ on 8.10?
<dtolj> YamiFrankc: you mean proprietary alternative?
<Jack_Sparrow> woody86 what is FAH
<dtolj> DarkWaterSyntax: easy
<chadeldridge> can someone please tell me what the default chmod level for their ~ is?
<woody86> Jack_Sparrow, folding at home https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome
<DarkWaterSyntax> dtolj: I thought it would lol
<dtolj> chadeldridge: 777
<zsquareplusc> DarkWaterSyntax: you probably want  build-essential
<DarkWaterSyntax> dtolj:  "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<chadeldridge> dtolj, doesnt that give all users full though ?  i only want my user to have full
<dtolj> DarkWaterSyntax: well that gives you more than you need
<Wicked> 777  is everyone. if u want your home folder to only be seen/read/write to by u do 700
<mrwes> dtolj: isn't user home 755?
<dtolj> chadeldridge: then try 770
<DarkWaterSyntax> zsquareplusc: dtolj I did that command and it went through downloading them but I can't figure out how to run them
<mrwes> drwxr-xr-x 75 bill bill  4096 2008-12-22 19:41 bill
<mrwes> chadeldridge: that's 755
<zsquareplusc> DarkWaterSyntax: most source packages ahve a configure/make.  but g++ alone should start the C++ compiler
<chadeldridge> so 700 then ? or 755 ?  i only want my user to access the folder everyone else no read or anything
<georgy_28> chadeldridge, : 755
<dtolj> DarkWaterSyntax: what do you want to run?
<chadeldridge> ok .. thanks all :-D
<mrwes> np
<DarkWaterSyntax> dtolj: g++
<dtolj> DarkWaterSyntax: gcc
<Anacranom> i have 3 boxes here, 2 desktops and 1 laptop, each happens to have nvidia chipsets, the desktops have an 8600gt and a 7300GS, the lappy has a 6100GO, all work right out of the box with 8.04, whether i upgrade or fresh install 8.10- nothing works, even editing the xorg.conf, what is wrong?
<DarkWaterSyntax> zsquareplusc: "g++: no input files " is what i get
<dtolj> DarkWaterSyntax: you need the src file
<zsquareplusc> DarkWaterSyntax: yes. so you have a compiler, now feed it some files ;-)
<DarkWaterSyntax> zsquareplusc: ok so its not an IDE?
<zsquareplusc> no
<DarkWaterSyntax> zsquareplusc: ok thanks
<zsquareplusc> DarkWaterSyntax: ide? is that the bloat that makes you developing slower? ;-)   try eclipse for a good IDE
<DarkWaterSyntax> zsquareplusc: ok thanks, I'm just learning C++ at the moment abnd heard G++ was really good so I thought I'd give it a try, I just create something in notepad?
<Administrator> hello all
<Mallen_> hi
<zsquareplusc> DarkWaterSyntax: notepad? you mean gedit. use some editor with source highlighting
<mrwes> notepad....I just realized what he said..hehe
<DarkWaterSyntax> I mean proprietary
<Administrator> i am new to linux and just installed ubuntu 8.1 on my laptop, but i am having problems with my resolution.  I cant adjust it to more than 800x600 and my laptop is capable of up to 1600x900
<DarkWaterSyntax> nvm
<Administrator> can someone help me with this?
<heha> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ibm x60
<DasEi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Mallen_> *sigh I can
<georgy_28> !xorg
<energY_> I need to do some hex editing
<energY_> On an executable
<energY_> How?
<zsquareplusc> DarkWaterSyntax: well if you prefer an IDE, eclipse is a good choice. it has a the CDT plugin  (for C/C++) and it has wizards that can create "empty" programs. and it has the debugger integrated too (frontend to gdb)
<Mallen_> most of the time they dont even have the GFX card drivers installed
<heha> can I install ubuntu 8.10 64 bit on an ibm x60?
<Tommy3> what is the sound applet for current ubuntu. my icon disappeared. need to adjust volume.
<heha> I have tried to download the 64 bit version,but can only see the one for amd
<zsquareplusc> heha: i will also run on core2 intels
<dtolj> zsquareplusc: is it a gui frontend to gdb?
<zsquareplusc> dtolj: yes, the CDT plugin has a source level debugger frontend for gdb.
<AndreasMadrid> Can anyone help me to get the microphone work under ubuntu?
<Tommy3> looking for some way to get the volume sliders up on the screen. my icon is gone
<DarkWaterSyntax> zsquareplusc: I'll try that then
<IndyGunFreak> Tommy3: open a terminal and type "alsamixer" and it will let you adjust your sound, but i'm nto sure how your icon is gone...
<heha> zsquareplusc: I installed ubuntu on a usb...but when I boot from the usb I get a message saying that the kernel version is wrong
<heha> zsquareplusc: and it wont boot
<Tommy3> thanks, was in a panic trying to talk to someone....
<lord_hypnos> hi
<zsquareplusc> heha: do you know the exact message? how did you prepare that USB stick? (with a tool or manually?)
<IndyGunFreak> Tommy3: but you should be able to put the sound applet back on your panel... just right click the panel, add to panel, and add "Volume COntrol".
<Amun> has anyone made a code_swarm of ubuntu yet ?
<energY_> Is there a hex editor for ubuntu?
<Anacranom> IndyGunFreak, Jack_Sparrow ,  i have 3 boxes here, 2 desktops and 1 laptop, each happens to have nvidia chipsets, the desktops have an 8600gt and a 7300GS, the lappy has a 6100GO, all work right out of the box with 8.04, whether i upgrade or fresh install 8.10- nothing works, even editing the xorg.conf, what is wrong?
<zsquareplusc> energY_: there are a few in the repositories
<energY_> zsquareplusc: name one
<IndyGunFreak> woops
<heha> zsquareplusc: I can not recall the exact message...it has something like this kernel support x86 machine, but you should run a kernel that support 686 machines...I have used uunetbootin-linux-304
<zsquareplusc> !find hex edit
<ubottu> edit is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<zsquareplusc> !find hexeditor
<ubottu> File hexeditor found in bitpim, ncurses-hexedit, piklab
<Tommy3> IndyGunFreak: Thank you so much.  that did it.
<IndyGunFreak> np
<QinGW> How to copy text from firefox to terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> QinGW shift ctrl v
<IndyGunFreak> QinGW: uh, highlight, right click, copy, then right click, paste, in a terminal?
<zsquareplusc> QinGW: select and then middle click in the terminal
<bexamous> QinGW: Highlight and middle mouse button to paste
<georgy_28> QinGW, : select, then middle-click
<hikenboot> hello back again machine hung. did sudo compiz --replace & and sudo emerald --replace &  still same problem with title bars being missing
<lfaraone> Hey, I'm looking for a lightweight CMS, any recommendations? ( Something that would look a bit like http://luke.faraone.cc/ )
<carandraug> QinGW: you select the text, and then in the terminal press the mouse middle button (or the right and left button at the same time)
<QinGW> Thanks all. I don't know why Ctrl-shit-v doen't work.but midbutton is ok.:)
<heha> zsquareplusc: the 64 bit iso image name is : ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64...would it work?
<QinGW> Where can I get source.list for installing acroread?
<zsquareplusc> heha: i don't know what exact cpu type you have. are you already running linux on it? cat /proc/cpuinfo and find a "lm" flag, then it's 64 bits
<thebloggu> ikonia, you there ?
<carandraug> QinGW: source.list is a file with the repos to download packages. It's in /etc/apt/source.list
<zsquareplusc> QinGW: medibuntu.org?
<QinGW> zsquareplusc: Thanks.:)
<georgy_28> QinGW, :add to your sources.list deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy of intrepide free non-free
<heha> zsquareplusc: Ok, the message says: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 cpu. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<QinGW> carandraug: yes, but somes package can't be included in my offical source.list under my 8.10.
<QinGW> georgy_28: Thanks, I will try.
<zsquareplusc> heha: ah, so it seems it isn't a 64 bit CPU. use the standard 32 bit edition then
<georgy_28> QinGW, : deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepide free non-free
<heha> zsquareplusc: http://pastebin.com/d5b909e50
<ghindo> \/quit
<MatthiasM> hi, I have issues with the keyboard layout in 8.10 - I have a german keybaord and selected "generic 105 (intl) PC" with german layout - but the login screen and some apps have english layout - but I deselect "seperate layout for each window"
<ghindo> /quti
<QinGW> georgy_28: I found "sudo aptitude install preload", but I don't know if it is a good feature. I often use emacs,firefox.
<ghindo> /quit
<georgy_28> QinGW, : to get the gpg key sudo wget -q http://fr.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | apt-key add - ;
<heha> zsquareplusc: sorry for troubling you again, but where in this link does it show that http://pastebin.com/d5b909e50
<unr3a1> hey all
<meekatron> hello trying to connect via ssh through external ip but it says remote identification has changed and gives me a fingerprint key,, how do i add this
<heha> zsquareplusc: my machine has dual core centrino...does that mean that it is a 64 bit?
<dtolj> this is a cool clock xdaliclock
<Zelda> hello everyone.
<georgy_28> QinGW, : sudo echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepide free non-free"  >> /etc/apt/sources.list , then get the gpg key, then apt-get update and apt-get install acroread
<shader42> does anyone here know what could be causing my attempt to mount a windows share via samba to time out?
<Zelda> Can I downgrade this version of linux without having to reinstall everything?
<zsquareplusc> heha: the message you quoted previously indcates that the kernel can't detect a 64 bit mode. but yea a T2400 seems to be a core duo but it is not a core2 duo
<Mitsenear> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 from the Mini.iso file (network install) and everything seemed to install fine; however, now that I've reached the login page, my monitor only displays that I need to set my screen res. to 1680 x 1050 @60Hz or lower. What do I do to lower my res. w/out a GUI?
<cody_> meekatron: it sounds like the ssh key has changed on the machine your connecting to
<Zelda> Mitsenear: join the group. Im having the same issues and noone knows anything.
<Zelda> I tried to ask yesterday and noone helped.
<Mitsenear> Hm.
<Zelda> something is wrong with xserver.
<cody_> Zelda: even if they allowed it, I wouldn't try it
<Zelda> have you tried to reconfigure it?
<solexious> Any one know a program to design gtk gui's? But like a wisywig
<Mitsenear> I don't know how, I'm fairly new with this.
<rjune> solexious: glade comes to mind
<troythetechguy> theatrus: Thanks for the info on 64 vs 32 bit.
<rjune> but that might bot be it
<Zelda> ok hang on. let me get you the command.
<Zelda> ./sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zsquareplusc> solexious: http://glade.gnome.org/
<Zelda> type that in terminal.
<Zelda> - the ./
<Mitsenear> I need to get to a terminal, though.
<Zelda> you dont have gui?
<Mitsenear> Nope.
<Zelda> well you can still do that from the command line.
<zsquareplusc> Mitsenear: ctrl+alt+F1 gives you a text console?
<Zelda> yeah.
<Zelda> ^ that
<Mitsenear> Yep, ok, gonna try typing that in.
<Zelda> ok
<meekatron> cody_: how do i add the correct host key so i can connect
<docmur> any one here know a good tool for downloading from rapid share, I want to Q a ton of files and just leave it running
<cody_> meekatron: the file will be in .ssh/known_hosts
<cody_> meekatron: I'm not exactly sure how to tell which key belongs to which server. If your not worried about the keys changing in any of the ssh servers you connect to, you can remove that file and it will get new keys next time you connect
<Zelda> anyone know why my xorg.conf isnt recognizing any of my hardware? I tried to reconfigure X a few times.. nothing seems to work
<heha> zsquareplusc: thanks a lot for your help and ur small lecture...I have learnt  a good this from this
<shader42> anyone here know how to mount a windows share via samba?
<Zelda> Mit: that working?
<AndreasMadrid> Can anyone help me to get the microphone work under ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> Zelda: 8.10 uses HAL for a lot of autodetection so xorg can even be empty.
<solexious> Thanks both
<Mitsenear> Zelda: Well, it functions, but it doesn't fix my problem.
<Zelda> well its not auto detecting my screen nor hardware.. so im stuff on 1024.768
<Zelda> hrm.
<Zelda> er hm
<buntoaster> how do enable visual efects
<Zelda> you have a live cd?
<zsquareplusc> Zelda: you have a recent monitor with DCC and a cable with the wires for that function?
<Zelda> zsq: I have an older VGA CRT.
<SSilver2k> lo all.  is there a crontab log?
<SSilver2k> i have a cron setup, and it should be going every minute, but of course, its not
<SSilver2k> the program that shoudl eb launching is not
<Org-Mode> use gnome-schedule SSilver2k
<Org-Mode> its in the repos
<Zelda> zsq: Its working fine. It was working fine in 8.04. I upgraded to 8.10 and its all messed.
<zsquareplusc> Zelda: autodetection of the screen resolution only works when the hardware supports DCC. otherwise you'll have to specify resolutions manually.
<crimsun> SSilver2k: no, but there will be email to the user that the command runs as unless you've redirected the stdout/stderr to something else
<zsquareplusc> SSilver2k: you can set MAIL to get you mails with program output
<Zelda> well what about all the other stuff too? It doesnt see my GFX card or anything.
<SSilver2k> i could set mail
<Zelda> It worked fine in 8.04.
<AndreasMadrid> Can anyone help me to get the microphone work under ubuntu?
<SSilver2k> probably be easier sinc eim sshing into this box
<giaco> hello
<zsquareplusc> SSilver2k: run GUIs with ssh -X  :-) if you prefer gui tools
<peaces> so my fn hot keys on my laptop work sometimes and other times they don't.  Is there a way to solve this issue?
<SSilver2k> zsquareplusc: who needs a gui? ;)
<Zelda> zsq: Then again when I reconfigure x there isnt all the options in there, that there used to be. I could select all that myself. now all it tries to find is monitor and keyboard.
<Zelda> SSilver2k: it was Mitsenear, but he left
<giaco> I've just managed to compile my kernel with all the needed drivers inside (no modules at all) for a total size of 3.4mB, what should I do now to make my boot faster?
<zsquareplusc> AndreasMadrid: i dont have a plan. what i do is install audacity, that can record. setup its sound source to alsa, hw0,0. then use the mixer settings and play around until you find the correct slider or checkbox (open properties in the mixer to see more options)
<disappearedng> how do I umount a NFS when it says 'device is busy'?
<Zelda> zsq: any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> giaco: make the kernel smaller ;-)  you can also boot once with "profile" kernel option
<Quagmire> What type of success rate does Lenovo laptops have as far as running ubuntu? I'm looking at buying a T60 Model number 1951-43u and I can't find anything that helps me know if this unit will run ubuntu.
<giaco> zsquareplusc, how can I make my kernel smaller? I've included ONLY the needed drivers, nothing more, nothing less
<zsquareplusc> Zelda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<onetinsoldier> has anyone here installed the creative X-Fi driver that was released and open-sourced in November?
<shader42> I'm having trouble mounting a windows share under hardy using samba; it worked yesterday from the commandline, but I was unable to use fstab then, and I can't do either now. Any ideas?
<crimsun> onetinsoldier: quite a few have; check the forum
<Delvien> I am having an issue with usb's mounting VERY slow, 30secs - minute. running 8.10
<onetinsoldier> crimsun: ok, roger. i'll do. thanks
<DasEi1>  shader42: did you unmount it unclean ? try force option
<zsquareplusc> giaco: well, the original kernels are just around 2.7 MB you must have put a lot of modules in there. but i'm not sure if compiling them into the kernels is really helping much
<zsquareplusc> giaco: make that a 2.3 MB
<disappearedng> how do I find out what's the /dev/ name of my NFS driver?
<shader42> DasEi1: force which command? mount?
<Zelda> zsquareplus: thanks. I will look at that.
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:try to find out which pid uses the nfs
<Quagmire> I'm wanting to have a laptop that is 100% ubuntu
<dimedo> is there some nice way to limit a java applications upstream bandwidth?
<Administrator> i have an Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller.  I am very new to ubuntu and just installed ubuntu 8.1 on my laptop.  can someone assist me in reconfiguring my display so that i can get a resolution greater than 800x600?
<troythetechguy> I just burn 8.10, but K3b said an error occurred during the "verify data" stage.  How can I compare the .iso to the burnt CD?
<FiReSTaRT> really stupid question about ubuntu in general (gonna install intrepid-server on the machine fwiw).. if i add a pci advice, as long as it's supported, will it get autodetected and will the drivers get autoinstalled?
<shader42> DasEi1: currently doing the mount with all of the options on the command line times out
<disappearedng> DasEil I  tried using ps aux | grep nfs
<FiReSTaRT> pci device
<giaco> zsquareplusc, the original kernel has all the driver compiler as modules, that's why it's small. My kernel has NO modules at all, not one, and a few drivers bundled in. You should compare original kernel + used modules size :-)
<disappearedng> what?
<DasEi1>  shader42: yes,  -o force
<tonsofpcs> Is there a way I can set X to use a video card that isn't the one detected by the BIOS [it shows up in lspci].   Is there an automated way to test it or will I have to manually revert xorg.conf after if it fails?
<Kurowsaki> hello
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:lsof /dev/.. ?
<Natael> Evening
<tonsofpcs> hi
<Kurowsaki> how do u redirect to other chats
<DasEi1>  shader42: see man mount
<robotmonkeys> i'm trying to upgrade from breezy it intrepid and i'm having 2 problems
<Delvien> robotmonkeys: FROM breezy?
<zsquareplusc> giaco: yes. but i guess loading the kernel isn't the big chunk in your boot time. there are other things that help much more
<robotmonkeys> yeah
<DasEi1> robotmonkeys: consider a fresh install
<Org-Mode> Kurowsaki: you mean join other chats? /join #freenode   for example
<Delvien> robotmonkeys: You have to upgrade per distro, i suggest a reinstall
<robotmonkeys> if that's the solution, then i wont bother upgrading
<giaco> zsquareplusc, that's why I would like to "turn off" udev, but I don't know how to do it in the right way
<disappearedng> DasEil so how should I start detecting it?
<disappearedng> I am a complete n00b
<FiReSTaRT> i'll simplify my question.. if you add a pci device, will it get autodetected and will the drivers be automatically installed?
<Delvien> robotmonkeys: yerp, just reinstall
<maldito> how can i install my video card driver for 8.10
<disappearedng> fuser -m /dev/... (how do I know the ... )
<robotmonkeys> the sys is too immportant, and it works
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:what the devicename ?
<FiReSTaRT> (assuming the device is supported)
<maldito> anyone?
<joeb3_> FiReSTaRT, if the device is supported, the answer is yes.
<Delvien> maldito under system>admin>hardware drivers
<FiReSTaRT> thanks joeb3_
<Delvien> I am having an issue with usb's mounting VERY slow, 30secs - minute. running 8.10
<sikun> ok, my laptop was running 70 degrees celcius, i just cleaned out the heatsink w/ air duster now running 50 C, is that a good temp?
<ghindo> !upgrade | robotmonkeys
<ubottu> robotmonkeys: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<disappearedng> DasEil I don't know
<zsquareplusc> giaco: did you try stuff like concurrency=shell ? and there is bootchart or something named similarly
<maldito> i did btu cf git doesnt work
<Administrator> can someone help me modify my display settings in 8.1 so i can increase my resolution?
<giaco> I've tried concurrency=shell, but no improvements. I'm already using bootchart. Do you want to see the latest?
<zsquareplusc> giaco: i'm no expert there, haven't done that myself
<cody_> Administrator: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:you had in fstab, you can also umount with -o force
<maldito> anyone how can tell me how to install my driver card
<DasEi1>  disappearedng: open a terminal ..
<giaco> thank you anyway zsquareplusc :-)
<DasEi1>  disappearedng: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maldito> anyone
<troythetechguy> How do I find the dpi of my screen?
<FiReSTaRT> maldito: if you already installed the card, just click on system, go to administration and click on hardware drivers
<maldito> i did but compiz fusion git doesnt work !
<Administrator> has anyone had problems getting greater than 800x600 resolution in ubuntu 8.10?
<DasEi1> troythetechguy: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kerik> Mallen_: hey again dud
<FiReSTaRT> maldito: in that case there's an incompatibility b/w the propriatery drivers that you're running and compiz
<maldito> so what can i do?
<zsquareplusc> giaco: if you're finetuning, you could also try other filesystems. ext2 is faster than ext3. xfs is faster too IIRC. and ext4 probably too
<DasEi1>  disappearedng: pastebinit  /etc/fstab
<FiReSTaRT> maldito, you can always remove the propriatery driver
<wet> has anyone tried running pvpgn server in ubuntu 8.04?
<Delvien> Can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/91282/ Its the dmesg from plugging in a USB and it mounting almost a minute later,
<ghindo> giaco: So you're trying to speed up your boot?
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:give url from last cmd here
<hml> are there any ubuntu tools for dealing with the mpq files from warcraft 3?
<maldito> but if i do how can i run CF G
<kerik> help to make nvidia Xserver work?
<ghindo> zsquareplusc: I think filesystem speed depends a lot on what you're doing.  I.e., deleting files, creating files, etc.
<Delvien> you can use wine to run a windows app, should work
<Delvien> hml ^
<giaco> zsquareplusc, I've already tried all of them in the past, my conclusion is: xfs, ext2 and jfs are not reliable for long use. I still have to try ext4
<FiReSTaRT> maldito: in that case you have to make a choice as to what's more important to you or wait for a driver update
<onetinsoldier> troythetechguy: or you can also use the  xdpyinfo  command.  xdpyinfo | less  ...you see something like 94x95 dots per inch towards the top of the output(essential 96 dpi)
<diamond> Why is Firefox taking 100% CPU on flash sites?
<zsquareplusc> ghindo: yep. and booting is a lot of seeking to read small files
<giaco> ghindo, exactly. Do you like the subject?
<ghindo> diamond: What version of Flash are you using?
<kerik> diamond: which flash player are you using?
<onetinsoldier> troythetechguy: essential=essentially*
<ghindo> giaco: Yeah.  Could I take a look at your boot chart?  What kind of times are you getting?
<shader42> DasEi1: what am I supposed to be forcing, and why?
<maldito> is there any channel for compiz
<kerik> Experts on making geforce 6600go gfx work?
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: bad cable to your fine new mobile phone? the I/O errors are not a good sign. either the cable or the drive in the mobile (or even your USB port) is not well behaving
<Raylz> maldito: i guess #compiz
<ozgurgerilla> hi all..
<DasEi1> shader: you said you couldn't mount ntfs, right ?
<diamond> ghindo, kerik. 10.0 r15
<WebcamWonder> Guys, if I compile something, how do I remove it later?
<Raylz> maldito: or #compiz-fusion
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:?
<giaco> ghindo, gimme 1 minute to upload it.
<hml> Delvien: i'm hoping to find an open source solution
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<kerik> diamond: which dist?
<diamond> kerik, 8.10
<ghindo> giaco: Sure thing.
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: Its the same with every USB device on this machine
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: i recommend you install and use 'checkinstall'.  apt-get install checkinstall
<kerik> ok...original adobe flash?
<Quagmire> Any comments on the ThinkPad T60 1951-43u laptop I was asking about? I'd like to have some info before I pull the trigger and buy it and then find out it has issues running ubuntu
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: every usb port too, doubt its hardware
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: So that it creates a deb that would be much easier to remove?
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: otherwise, it's... make uninstall
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: front side USB port? try one on the back side
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: yes
<kerik> diamond: original flash player or one of the free?
<onetinsoldier> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: works the same either way
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: make uninstall, sitting in which directory?
<giaco> ghindo, you got msg
<kerik> nvidia cards in ubuntu?? help please
<Delvien> kerik more details please
<shader42> DasEi1: Yes, I have been having trouble mounting a windows share. It worked yesterday when I ran mount -t sambfs -o username=etc.... from the terminal, but my fstab line didn't work. Today, trying the same things, nothing has worked, and it keeps timing out.
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: in the directory where you compiled the source...
<troythetechguy> onetinsoldier: Thanks.  This could be the reason why my fonts look a little blurry:  resolution:    86x84 dots per inch .  I have the manual for my monitor, but how do I know what to change this to, and how do I make the change (do I just edit a file)?
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<kerik> Delvien: I have a problem with a geforce 6600go....can you help me?
<diamond> kerik, it shows up as Shockwave flash in FF
<Delvien> kerik ... more details? whats wrong?
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Wait, so if I compile something, I have to make sure to keep the source I compiled from around?
<kerik> Delvien: well...I have installed the nVidia driver...but it doesn't seem to use it...
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: yes.. unless you use checkinstall
<Delvien> kerik its loading in low-graphics mode?
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: hm. maybe a hardware defect of the USB controller then. or some weird BIOS setting confusing the hardware (bus speed for example).
<kerik> diamond: have you gotten the chance of using another version of flash?
<ghindo> giaco: Yeah, got it.  34 seconds certainly isn't bad.  Are you using ufw?  Similarly, do you have anything encrypted on your machines?
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: I see why checkinstall is much preferred :)... Awesome thanks... and do you happen to know anything regarding compiling pidgin?
<kerik> Delvien: exactly
<onetinsoldier> troythetechguy: i'm not sure. i don't know that it's a setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but i might be
<DasEi1> shader 42 : try to append -o force in the cmd-line
<jigp> hello how to burn an iso? im using ubuntu 8.04 kde :)
<giaco> ghindo, what's ufw? nothing is encrypted on my boot process
<Delvien> kerik ah, seems alot of people are having the trouble, i fixed mine by installing beta drivers from nvidia manually, although i dont suggest that for noobies
<DasEi1> jigp: use k3b
<diamond> kerik, nop, I couldnt download it
<kerik> Delvien: I think I have done the same...
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: doh! Well ill check bios
<jigp> DasEi1: thanks
<DasEi1> jigp: see:
<DasEi1> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Delvien> brb
<DasEi1> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kerik> Delvien: dont know if it was the newest though...
<mac> what is required to make a ubuntu server forward ip traffic?  I don't want it to server dns or dhcp, just forward packets that other pcs send it
<giaco> ghindo, if uwf is the firewall, no firewall
<mac> serve*
<kerik> diamond: 2 sec
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:?
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: yes.. but i'll be gone for a few minutes... i'll be back fairly quickly
<karllenz> how do i run nvidia x server settings manager as root???
<cody_> Is there something special after I install a font through synaptic in order to use it?
<Raylz> karllenz: prefix sudo?
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Just wanted to know what command line arguments are required for the ./compile.
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<zsquareplusc> !gksu > karllenz
<ubottu> karllenz, please see my private message
<troythetechguy> onetinsoldier: Any idea what I would change the dpi value to?
<ghindo> giaco: I see ufw on the bootchart; maybe try uninstalling it?  Also, I'm seeing some encryption program starting up on boot - maybe try uninstalling that as well?
<ghindo> giaco: What sort of boot time are you trying to achieve?
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: you'll have to use a terminal to launch it. just prefix the command with gksu
<karllenz> ill try gksu
<disappearedng> DasEil I am sorry just now my computer just froze
<giaco> ghindo, nothing specifically, I just want to eliminate all the boot stuff I don't need / I don't use. Probably I don't know all the names in the bootchart list so, if you see any of these where I should take action, please list here
<disappearedng> DasEil after restart I managed to unmount it thx
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: gksu nvidia x server settings manager did not work
<DasEi1>  disappearedng:no problem
 * DasEi1 brb
<ghindo> giaco: Have you looked at the bootchart thread on the forums?
<yowshi> anyone here know how to get a wine game to connect through hamachi?
<kerik> diamond: try Synaptics (tell me if you dont know where to find it..)
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: because that's not the name of the program. you could use the <tab> key for command completion
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: ok ill try that
<giaco> ghindo, there are a lot of them, is there a specific one?
<kerik> diamond: in Synaptics choose flashblock in the quicksearch...
<ghindo> giaco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531453
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: nothing comes up
<zsquareplusc> hhuuhh,,  aallll  cchhaarraacctteerrss  ttyyppee  ttwwiiccee  nnooww????
<sacamano> here's a question of the day. whenever my laptop gets unplugged, after 2-3 seconds on battery power the keyboard stops responding. touchpad is fine, but the keyboard wont type into any program, cntl-alt-backspace still kills x. killing x and restarting it works for about 5 seconds...
<kerik> diamond: that could work..
<giaco> zsquareplusc, lol
<zsquareplusc> nnoo  jjookkee  ::((
<Administrator> can some1 please help me find a way to increase the resolution of my ubuntu 8.1
<kerik> diamond: other than that I am sorry, but I have to go to bed...
<mewshi> Administrator, it might not be possible
<diamond> kerik, alright
<giaco> thank you ghindo. I'm reading
<diamond> kerik, ty
<kerik> np
<kerik> diamond: did you find it?
<diamond> kerik, yes
<kerik> cool...hope it works...
<ghindo> giaco: That thread has a lot of useful tips and tricks for slimming down your boot process.  It's kind of long, but very helpful.
<onetinsoldier> troythetechguy: try the value i showed...  94x95 dots per inch
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: i got it with nvidia-settings
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: hello, still here?
<zsquareplusc> hm unplugging the usb keyboard fixed it
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Yeah
<onetinsoldier> ok
<ab-k2> Section "Device"
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: gksu nvidia-settings
<ab-k2> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<ab-k2> EndSection
<ab-k2> Section "Monitor"
<ab-k2> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<ab-k2> EndSection
<FloodBot3> ab-k2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: I don't have network manager, so I just wanted to know what command line arguments removes the dependency from it
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: yep i got it with that now when i try to save my xorg it says unable to create backup
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: make sure you have everything that's needed with....  sudo apt-get build-deb pidgin  ...doesn't matter what dir you're in when you do that
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: ah, there you already had it. i had my problems with the  keyboard repeating characters twice for a moment :/
<sacamano> here's a question of the day. whenever my laptop gets unplugged, after 2-3 seconds on battery power the keyboard stops responding. touchpad is fine, but the keyboard wont type into any program, cntl-alt-backspace still kills x. killing x and restarting it works for about 5 seconds...
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: you were wanting to know about pidgin.. correct?
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Yeah, but doesn't that pull in network-manager-dev? Doesn't that bring in network-manager?
<nintendork32> what is some screen recording software for Ubuntu
<nintendork32> ?
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: the issue is basically im trying to run my pc with a 64inch dlp tv
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: hmmm, i'm not certain, but i don't think so
<fosco_> nintendork32: gtk-recordmydesktop
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: and every time i logg out i loss my resolution settings and its such a pain to get them back
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: apt-cache depends pidgin
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: i don't see it on there
<ghindo> nintendork32: Istanbul
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Wow, that command is handy
<nintendork32> what is the better one out of the two?
<fosco_> the two
<ghindo> nintendork32: I've only ever used Istanbul, so I dunno.  You can try them both out and see for yourself!
<karllenz> how can i set what type of display i have?
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: but it saves the file? even if it cant create the backup (you could cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,-backup} )
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: no
<karllenz> my xorg is very sort
<karllenz> short*
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: i does not even say anything about my resolution or monitor
<ZuckusFIll> anybody familiar with Kino?
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: ok i think i fixed it i was able to get a show preview option from nvidia which showed my xorg file that it wants to write and i copy and pasted
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: my nvidia settings tool opens a dialog with the "save to x conf file". it will ask for a filename and the preview shows a huge file
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: yep i copyed the preview file and pasted it to my xorg
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: because it errors when i try to save
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why Evolution doesnt play the sound that its supposed to when I get a new e-mail?
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: yes... it is. buti's only good for sources where the package is already available in Ubuntu
<RealKillaz> Is there a shortcut to open a terminal?
<giaco> ghindo, do you know what's binfmt-support service?
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Yeah... Alright thanks, I will try to compile pidgin later tonight
<nintendork32> bleh, hate them both
<ghindo> giaco: No I don't, sorry :(
<nintendork32> !screenrecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenrecord
<nintendork32> !screenrecording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenrecording
<ubuntu_> !xchat
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: now the only thing left to configuer is my tv tuner card which is a philips 7130 i tried google and cant seem to find anything
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<nintendork32> ubuntu_, sudo apt-get install xchat
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: ok.. good luck!
<ubuntu_> onetinsoldier: Thanks.
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: a PCI or USB thing? try to search for the ID you find with lspci/lsusb
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: it is pci
<Delvien_away> I've got a slow boot problem in Intrepid, and it seems to hang on "lmpcm_usb.c::USB Logitech MediaPlay Cordless Mouse driver"
<woody86> is anyone here really good with troubleshooting networking issues?
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: lspci shows philips semconductors SAA7130 vidoe broadcast decoder
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Does anyone know how to get a Wacom Mouse working?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> currently I am using my keyboard to get my way around the screen... I don't know what happened to my backup mouse that I used to use
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: yes, searching for the 2  4 digit hex numbers with "ubuntu" or "linux" might find some help
<rockenrola> Consider this image http://e.imagehost.org/0420/Screenshot.png, can anyone tell me what is it or how to do it?
<zsquareplusc> TeamColtra[NADC]: shift+ctrl+numlock? (keypad mouse ;-)
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: the 02:01.0?
<kaiser10123> is there room for icebuntu or ubuntu with icewm
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: nope, lspci -n
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: ok
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: its alot like mac
<TeamColtra[NADC]> @zsquareplusc joke or for serious? and if serious... how do I get that to work?
<ghindo> rockenrola: The image you posted is a dead link
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: 8086:1039
<zsquareplusc> TeamColtra[NADC]: it's a joke in the sense that it wont solve your real problem. but they keyboard mouse works. press the keys i mentioned and then use the numbers on the keypad
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: yep :-)
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: ok
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: well, no. this seems to be some intel chip
<rockenrola> ghindo: it works for me, but let me host it in another place
<diamond> I'm having problems with firefox + flash. My CPU goes to 100% when visiting flash sites.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> zsquareplusc: Doesn't seem to be working for me either :(
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: nothing in the bios is set wrong
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: shoot wrong one
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: you have to find the correct line. compare the 02:01.0 numbering
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: im sorry
<ghindo> rockenrola: Oh wait, the comma at the end of the link transferred over.  Nevermind.
<diamond> I'm using the latest flash (from adobe site) and the latest packaged firefox version.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> zsquareplusc: the windows button seems not to bring up the main menu in Ubuntu, is there a key that can do that?
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: 1131:7130 thats it
<ghindo> rockenrola: And sorry to say I can't help you with your problem, sorry :(
<onetinsoldier> diamond: need more details. like what version of ubuntu you are running. what version of flash you are using and how you installed it, ect.
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: well if absolutely no usb device works, even if you boot with the live cd. i'd suspect a hardware issue
<killer--tux> WEP CRACKING  (MY OWN WIFI)
<onetinsoldier> !flash | diamond
<ubottu> diamond: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zsquareplusc> TeamColtra[NADC]: hm
<diamond> onetinsoldier, Ubuntu 8.10, latest flash plugin from adobe's site.
<hikenboot> anyone know if there is an init-ng package for intrepid
<onetinsoldier> diamond: ok, you using 64-bit userspace? amd64/x86_64?
<deten> anyone available for some support?
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: also what program would i use for a tv card?
<diamond> onetinsoldier, no, 32bit
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: they work just mount REALLY slow
<ghindo> deten: Sure, what's the problem you're having?
<zsquareplusc> TeamColtra[NADC]:  the KP zero is right click
<deten> ghindo, using ubuntu 8.10 x86 fresh install, my sound only works between 55%-100% any below 55% gives me zero volume
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: well, the i/O errors you've shown in the dmesg would make me nervous
<onetinsoldier> diamond: ok, hmmm. i'mnot familiar with problems with that architecture of Ubuntu. keep stating your problem every fewe minutes and include thoe deatials that i asked for in your message
<docmur> anyone had luck with rapget on wine, I installed it and configured it with a 16 min time out but when I put a link into it and the 16 min is up instead of downloading it reports an error and then starts the wait again for 16 min
<zsquareplusc> karllenz: depends. xawtv for example for analaog cards. me-tv for DVB-T and there are a lot more
<ghindo> deten: Are you sure it's not an issue with the hardware or specific application sound levels?
<jlc_> !PS3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PS3
<onetinsoldier> diamond: sorry. i can't type for crap
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: Happening since 8.04
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: no HW has failed yet.. so... im assuming its Software related.
<diamond> onetinsoldier, ok ty
<onetinsoldier> diamond: i'm not familiar with problems with that architecture of Ubuntu 8.10 when it comes to flash problem. keep stating your problem every few minutes and include those details that i asked for in your message
<karllenz> zsquareplusc: im not finding anything i can understand via google lol
<onetinsoldier> diamond: ok
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: you could try booting with "noapic"
<hikenboot> init-ng for 8.1 anyone? link? cant seem to find it for this version of ubuntu
<deten> ghindo: well it worked in 7.04, and since 7.10/8.04/8.10 its stopped.  I am confident its software because my xp boot works fine.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> lol  my mouse works but only right click and the scroll wheel
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: kk brb
<giaco> ghindo, I'm rebooting, see you in seconds (hopefully)
<diamond> I'm having problems with firefox + flash. My CPU goes to 100% when visiting flash sites. I'm using the latest flash (from adobe site) and the latest packaged firefox version. (on 8.10)
<farkousse> hi al
<farkousse> hi all
<gnurph> i've got vmplayer installed; work fine with one exception - not working with my wireless card.  where might i look for a solution?
<farkousse> I have a large file that was split and comressed using rar
<onetinsoldier> diamond: on that same line state that your Ubuntu is 32-bit!
<farkousse> how do I uncompress and put it back together?
<diamond> k
<zsquareplusc> gnurph: your trying to do host networking?
<gnurph> zsquare:  no, i want the vm to have access to the NIC
<TeamColtra[NADC]> lol okay so I found out I need to put sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
<TeamColtra[NADC]> in my terminal
<TeamColtra[NADC]> but I can't figure out how to get my menu bar open to select terminal
<deten1> ghindo: sorry my internet went out
<zsquareplusc> gnurph: yes that's what i meant. directly accessing the NIC involves bridging or some feature wireless drivers apparently don't yet supply
<_Zeus_> How come when I generate a public/private key pair, and put them all in the right spots, it still wants the password?
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: noapic or noacpi ?
<zsquareplusc> TeamColtra[NADC]: ctrl+F2 -> gnome-termoinal
<_Zeus_> I know everything's right because if the permissions are wrong, it complains
<zsquareplusc> TeamColtra[NADC]: alt+F2 even
<digifor> I am stuck with this: Domino 8.5 Unable to bind to port Port = 6400 errno = 98 "Address already in use"
<zsquareplusc> _Zeus_: ssh? either oyu have to say it should load the file or ssh-add it to the agent
<digifor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992452
<gnurph> zsquare:  so not possible, even tho wireless NIC works in Linux?  I'm running an XP guest in Ubuntu
<_Zeus_> zsquareplusc: yeah, with -i filename
<zsquareplusc> gnurph: yep, that's what i heard. but the NAT type of networking should work in any case
<zsquareplusc> _Zeus_: and you set a passphrase for your key?
<_Zeus_> no
<_Zeus_> just hit enter for no passphrase
<digifor> netstat gives me: "tcp        0      0 localhost:smtp          *:*                     LISTEN      -  "
<gnurph> zsquare:  guest OS(Win) doesn't see any NIC regardless of networking type.
<digifor> How can I find out what is using port 25?
<zsquareplusc> _Zeus_: and the server has your public key? it will fall back to passwd auth if it hasn't..
<_Zeus_> zsquareplusc: it most indeed does
<onetinsoldier> digifor: the lsof command
<_Zeus_> zsquareplusc: thanks, but i fixed it
<rastar> hey, n00b question: whats the command for checking a packages dependency. something like apt-get dependence foo ?
<Flannel> rastar: apt-cache showpkg foo
<giaco> ghindo, I'm almost below 30 now
<rastar> cool thanks
<zsquareplusc> digifor: sudo netstat -lnp
<Wickk> How can I merge 3 .rar files together?
<rastar> Flannel: and searching is just search ?
<zsquareplusc> _Zeus_: and what was the problem?
<Flannel> rastar: apt-cache search blah
<rastar> Flannel: thanks
<_Zeus_> zsquareplusc: server home directory had the wrong permissions, couldn't read the files
<zsquareplusc> _Zeus_: ah :-)
<_Zeus_> Wickk: install unrar-free, then use file-roller to open them
<zsquareplusc> giaco: you could also hibernate instead of reboot ;-)
<Flannel> rastar: You may also be interested in apt-cache show foo (foo is a package) it'll give more details abotu the package (full description, etc), not just the bookkeeping stuff (which is what showpkg does)
<Wickk> _Zeus_: ok, ty
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: eh, still slow mounting, tried noapic and noacpi
<digifor> zsquareplusc, and onetinsoldier thanks. So I need to shut down exim4
<onetinsoldier> digifor: ahhh, roger
<onetinsoldier> digifor: you're welcome
<computer> what is like frostwire?
<zsquareplusc> Delvien: i won't have good ideas anymore.. you could try older kernels (oldl live cd) again to check if it's really a software issue as you suspect older versions worked better
<gnurph> zsquare:  do i have to do something special in the vmx to specify the wireless NIC, other than call it a second N IC?
<computer> what is like frostwire and limewire?
<zsquareplusc> digifor: it was only listening on localhost, you had no open ports to the outside, if you're considering security
<Delvien> zsquareplusc: eh, its not really an issue, just annoying
<onetinsoldier> computer: a frosty cold Corona with a lime in it?  j/k
<hml> gcc -m32 test.c # for a very simple test.c complains about: x@x:~/blah$ gcc -m32 test.c
<hml> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.2/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<hml> yhet i have libgcc32 and ia32-libs installed
<computer> :)
<computer> anyone?
<loceur> sheesh, 12k users.  nice
<zsquareplusc> gnurph: sorry i dont know the details of your VM solution. /me uses virtualbox
<onetinsoldier> computer: what do they do? frostwire and limewire? what are they?
<onetinsoldier> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<computer> p2p
<computer> i think
<gnurph> zsquare:  ah ,ok thank you
<loceur> anyone know of a clean way to remove all X/graphics applications from an ubuntu desktop install?
<zsquareplusc> !tab > gnurph  ;-)
<ubottu> gnurph, please see my private message
<ernesto> irc.neomex.net
<FAJ> loceur:  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<FAJ> ?
<Flannel> loceur: Therea re not-so-difficult methods,
<onetinsoldier> computer: but you don't want a torrent client?
<gizmo> can anyone teach me how to use bittorrent?
<Flannel> FAJ: no, that won't work as ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<computer> i guess
<computer> can i search file with it?
<Flannel> gizmo: Download a torrent file, double click it, wait for your file
<loceur> Flannel; I was thinking of apt-get remove X, and see what comes falling down with it
<FAJ> Flannel:  i did that once on accident, and it removed x, basically... lol. just a thought.
<nelvinurena> hello, can someone help to make the flash player work on Firefox?
<loceur> any better techniques?
<gizmo> Flannel, where to find the torrent file..i want to d/l movie ..
<Flannel> loceur: That'd more or less be what you do, yeah.  Make sure you grab both the server and the client.
<FAJ> nelvinurena: 64-bit?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> lol I think I may have done it... with no mouse at all simply using some tricky keyboard skills (and no keyboard based mouse thank you) I might have got this all fixed... reboot and we will see
 * loceur nods
<loceur> thanks
<magnetron> gizmo→ you need to find a .torrent file. these are small files. double click it and Transmission will ask you where you want to download the stuff. keep Transmission running until the download is finished.
<nelvinurena> FAJ:no 32
<computer> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<FAJ> !flash | nelvinurena
<ubottu> nelvinurena: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<onetinsoldier> computer: thare are several torrent clients available. although heavy, i like Azureus. but then , i hardly ever use torrents or a torrent client
<FAJ> nelvinurena: there is also a new package in medibuntu.... i forget it's name, but it has the new flash, and it works quite well
<Flannel> gizmo: Piracy is offtopic for this channel (and all of freenode).  If you want to make sure you know how your torrent client works, you could try it on an Ubuntu ISO.
<computer> will try out Azureus than
<gizmo> Flannel,  yeah im using ubuntu iso..that why im asking herer
<gizmo> *here
<onetinsoldier> nelvinurena: what version of Ubuntu? what architecture? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<nelvinurena> is 32-bit
<Flannel> gizmo: Actually, I have a better idea.  There are a few libre movies out there.  You could try grabbing Big Buck Bunny,  http://blender.waag.org/big_buck_bunny_720p_stereo.ogg.torrent would be a moderately sized one.
<nelvinurena> hey Faj how can i get it?
<n0chi> hey need a little help in ubuntu please
<FAJ> !medibuntu | nelvinurena
<ubottu> nelvinurena: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FAJ> that should help...
<nelvinurena> ok let see if this work.
<shader42> DasEi: you're back
<n0chi> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and am not able to go to http://www.bu.edu
<Flannel> !ask | n0chi
<ubottu> n0chi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Well dang... Not only is my  mouse still not working... but i forgot that I had a custom xorg file due to my graphics card.. so I now have a sucky resoultion on my screen
<TeamColtra[NADC]> and no mouse
<TeamColtra[NADC]> >.<
<shader42> DasEi: still no luck with samba :(
<Flannel> n0chi: Can you get to any other sites?  Are you connected to IRC from that machine right now?
<jeremy> Hi, I have a question
<n0chi> yes i am
<n0chi> and i can get to other sites just fine
<Charley> i need help setting up my wireless internet... im new to ubuntu
<jeremy> I'm trying to install intrepid ibex on my other laptop but the probem is
<jeremy> When I try to turn the computer on
<jeremy> I get a qwhite screen at first, then a series of blue and white lines
<jeremy> and really bad graphic malfunctions
<jeremy> I just heard the ubuntu startup sound, but I don't see anything
<TeamColtra[NADC]> jeremy: that means that your computer is fried
<jeremy> And I have seen nothing
<Flannel> jeremy: Get the Alternate CD and install using that
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ;) jk
<jeremy> What alternate CD
<Flannel> !alternate | jeremy
<shader42> DasEi: do you have any idea why mount would time out? firewall? bad password? missing arguments?
<ubottu> jeremy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jeremy> Well, I just don't understand what difference it makes
<DasEi> shader42:no idea
<jeremy> I'm trying to figure out why I can't even turn on my computer without the disk without seeing the white and blue lines
<veloc1ty> jeremy, the hardware you use is not supported or not proper installed
<Flannel> jeremy: Ah, that may be a hardware issue then.  Do you see the boot menu right after you boot the CD?
<veloc1ty> the alternate cd will help you with that
<jeremy> No, no boot menu
<jeremy> I don't have an extra CD
<Flannel> jeremy: Right.  Just lines?
<jeremy> Yeah kind of
<jeremy> Just blotchy blue and white covering the screen
<veloc1ty> have you done any changes to grub?
<jeremy> No
<veloc1ty> with usplash or something like that?
<Flannel> jeremy: Do you see any non-garbled text or anything before the lines start?
<jeremy> No
<computer> how do i search for a file using Azureus?
<Flannel> jeremy: Thats almost certainly a hardware issue then.  Try reseating your graphics card, blowing everything out, etc.
<jeremy> How do I do that?
<n0chi> i wouldnt think BU would be blocking ubuntu would it?
<gu_> i am on ubuntu 8.04.1 with a geforce4 ti 4200. even though i am using nvidia driver i have 640 480 max resolution
<veloc1ty> n0chi, try sudo apt-get traceroute
<Flannel> jeremy: Open up the case, remove the graphics card and put it back in again.  Get canned air, blow stuff out, etc.  If you're not comfortable with that, find a friend who is comfortable with computer hardware and ask them for help
<veloc1ty> and then type sudo tracert *yoururl*
<veloc1ty> and see where it stops
<n0chi> where do i do that?
<obsrv> gu_: update to 8.10 I think
<veloc1ty> in terminal
<obsrv> solution would be the best
<n0chi> cool thanks
<n0chi> brb
<docmur> anyone here use Rapget on wine with any results
<jeremy> Well that's not the problem thogh
<woody86> what firewall gui is the best/ most maintained today?
<jeremy> Because it just worked with Windows XP
<skz0r> i need to know how to acces usb devices on ubuntu
<gu_> obsrv: no luck, i downgraded because its support its worse
<jeremy> and then as soon as I place the disk in there and turn the computer on
<jeremy> BAM
<jeremy> it's mess up
<computer> never mind
<Flannel> jeremy: You just said without the CD it still has issues.  Which means booting to XP again
<docmur> actually any rapid share program with a time waiting will work
<n0chi> hey where is the terminal! lol
<skz0r> can anyoine help me?
<jeremy> Flannel: Yes, but it wasn't a problem before I inserted the CD. As soon as I did it, it has issues
<cdeszaq2> Can I use gparted from a live CD to grow an ntfs windows partition and shrink an ext3 data partition safely?
<skz0r> pm if so
<docmur> but what happens is my links are always currpted and there good links cause I can get to them manually
<Flannel> jeremy: And if you take the CD out and reboot, it still happens?
<jkristheking> hey how can i uninstall the brightness controller/app in ubnutu 8.10? because my bios alreay controls it and it's like having double brightness adjusters
<onetinsoldier> woody86: there are some that are available on the internet, several really, including this filename: firewall-1.8.2.tar.gz
<jeremy> Flannel: Yes. SOMETIMES, and I'm not sure of the pattern, but SOMETIMES it will take me to the main screen and let me go into XP
<veloc1ty> applications > accessories > terminal
<jeremy> but I only get it like 1 every 100 reboots
<onetinsoldier> woody86: however, if you waould like to apt-get install one, then try shorewall, or firestarter
<ectospasm> I've got a problem with resolvconf:  when I start my vpn connection, only it only partially overwrites /etc/resolv.conf, and it seems to be missing key information (namely, the "search" and "domain" lines in /etc/resolv.conf)
<onetinsoldier> !firewall | woody86
<ubottu> woody86: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<n0chi> i get an invalid operation traceroute error
<gu_> can someone help me ?
<onetinsoldier> woody86: withthat said i don't know a lot about the firewalls or iptables or anything like that, and i just use firestarter
<Stanlin> gu_: sure, ask me
<veloc1ty> did you run it with sudo?
<woody86> onetinsoldier, I heard that Firestarter is no longer maintained and hasn't been for some time now, Do you know anything about this?
<n0chi> yes
<veloc1ty> sudo tracert www.bu.edu
<veloc1ty> or bu.edu
<n0chi> command not found
<jeremy> Flannel: See, when I start the computer even without the disk, I get the weird graphic error
<veloc1ty> you installed it before?
<gu_> i have a geforce4 ti 4200 in ubuntu 8.04.1 even with nvidia driver i get 640 * 480 max
<n0chi> nope
<veloc1ty> ok, then try sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Flannel> jeremy: right, it's a hardware issue.  Ubuntu won't make any changes to a system just by booting to the CD
<n0chi> "sudo apt-get traceroute" failed
<Flannel> n0chi: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<magtom2003> Hello all!
<n0chi> ah ok
<n0chi> thanks
<n0chi> thats doing something now
<jeremy> Flannel: It can't be, I turned it on, went into XP, did nothing, turned it off, put in the CD and now it won't work
<gu_> Stanlin: see my problem above
<jeremy> It just seems like an exreme coincidence
<jeremy> IF it truly is a hardware issue
<skz0r> hello!
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: I had that happen to me once too...somehow my mobo got fried...never had trouble since tho
<skz0r> wtf
<n0chi> ﻿sudo apt-get traceroute
<onetinsoldier> woody86: i do that that it still works just fine.but yeah, it's probably getting a bit dated. for moment, i guess it doesn't really need 'maintenance'. i suppose the author achieved his target/goal
<onetinsoldier> know*
<n0chi> i got some 16 lines of stuff
<magtom2003> Need some direction if possbile...Just installed 32 bit version of 8.10.  Loving it, but I'm rather new and It keeps locking up on me with no error message...how can I trouble shoot?
<n0chi> what should i be looking for
<veloc1ty> is it hanging anywhere?
<n0chi> when i did sudo traceroute www.bu.edu
<gu_> hey onetinsoldier still me (thebloggu) :P downgraded to 8.04
<veloc1ty> or is it going through
<cdeszaq2> n0chi: What are you trying to accomplish?
<woody86> onetinsoldier, ok, thanks for the help :)
<n0chi> it came back to a prompt
<veloc1ty> ok, try navigate to your desktop
<Stanlin> anyone tried this 3D virtual video card for Virtualbox?? http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/
<veloc1ty> (cd Desktop)
<onetinsoldier> gu_: oh hello thebloggu :-)  roger... so it's working ok then?
<veloc1ty> and type wget http://www.bu.edu
<gu_> onetinsoldier: no, at all
<Flannel> n0chi: right, you just installed traceroute
<jeremy> Anybody know of a fix to my problem???????????
<onetinsoldier> woody86: ok, good luck
<jeremy> Anybody?????
<veloc1ty> to make sure that it's not browser related
<onetinsoldier> gu_: no? how come?
<gu_> onetinsoldier: now the drivers installed straight but still 640 480 max
<n0chi> wget seems to be hanging
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: can you get to the bios of your mobo?
<Flannel> jeremy: Try troubleshooting the hardware like I said.  I assure you it's not software related.
<jeremy> mobo?
<veloc1ty> ok, that's bad
<veloc1ty> are you using a proxy?
<onetinsoldier> gu_: you shold have done a fresh install, rather than downgrade
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: motherbord
<jeremy> oh ok
<veloc1ty> seems to be a network issue then
<jeremy> well
<n0chi> oh
<n0chi> nope
<jeremy> I'm willing to open it up and take a look
<gu_> i did a fresh install :P
<n0chi> just a dsl router
<veloc1ty> dns resolving works, network works..
<n0chi> and this laptop
<asdg>    _   _   _____   _       _        ___  
<asdg>   | | | | | ____| | |     | |      / _ \ 
<asdg>   | |_| | |  _|   | |     | |     | | | |
<asdg>   |  _  | | |___  | |___  | |___  | |_| |
<asdg>   |_| |_| |_____| |_____| |_____|  \___/ 
<FloodBot3> asdg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veloc1ty> no idea what else is is
<jeremy> If somebody would be willing to take a look at my model somewhere online and guide me through it
<jeremy> Please
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: Try to get to it...if you can, then your motherboard is ok, and it is probably some other piece of hardware
<deten1> Hi, anyone know about sound issues in 8.10 x86?
<n0chi> so its something in my router perhaps?
<veloc1ty> maybe
<veloc1ty> or just a temporary issue
<veloc1ty> the website is working
<n0chi> nah its been going on for a while now
<magtom2003> Need some direction if possbile...Just installed 32 bit version of 8.10.  Loving it, but I'm rather new and It keeps locking up on me with no error message...how can I trouble shoot?
<gu_> onetinsoldier: wait a minute sorry i'll go to xchat with name thebloggu
<n0chi> ive just been using windows for that
<deten1> Hi, anyone know about sound issues in 8.10 x86?
<n0chi> but really would like to get it to work here
<n0chi> hehe
<veloc1ty> is it working in windows?
<jtaji> !ops | asdg
<ubottu> asdg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<n0chi> yea
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: To get into the bios, on startup pres the Del, or F12 key. There may also be text on the initial screen saying something like "press Del to enter setup"...follow that instruction
<veloc1ty> well that's strange
<deten1> Hi, anyone know about sound issues in 8.10 x86?
<n0chi> indeed
<jeremy> cdeszaq2: No, I can't do that, because on startup there is no graphic screen
<jeremy> it
<jeremy> is all glitchy and blotchty
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: Do you have a separate graphics card, or integrated on the motherboard?
<doktordeathray> hi there just wondering: In terminal how can I get a readout of my system so that I can email it to someone
<jeremy> cdeszaq2: Integrated, as far as I know
<cdeszaq2> doktordeathray: What part of your system?
<aib>  i'm trying to install svn pecl. the linker complains that it can't find libopcodes-2.18.so, or libbfd-2.18 in /usr/lib. they are both there, but they named like so, 'libbfd-2.18.93.20081009.so' and 'libopcodes-2.18.93.20081009.so'
<veloc1ty> n0chi, type "less /etc/hosts" in your terminal
<aib> i tried making appropriate symlinks but it ended up crashing gcc
<veloc1ty> ist there anything in there?
<doktordeathray> the specs
<veloc1ty> regarding the bu.edu
<shader42> anyone know how to reset mysql if you forget the user's password?
<deten1> Hi, I need some help with sound in ubuntu 8.10 x86.  My sound doesnt work below 55% volume level.
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: Do you plug the monitor cord into a port that is paralell to the long dimension of the computer case, or perpendicular to it?
<n0chi> just says connecting to it failed
<dgarr> doktordeathray: cat /proc/cpuinfo;cat /proc/meminfo
<jeremy> No no, it's a laptop
<doktordeathray> thanks
<onetinsoldier> doktordeathray:  lspci -vv > file_name
<jeremy> presario r3000
<n0chi> i guess i should try it at work or someone elses home and see if its my router or what
<veloc1ty> have you tried the "less /etc/hosts" thing?
<n0chi> thanks for your help!
<n0chi> nope
<veloc1ty> you're welcome :)
<n0chi> think that might help?
<chris_> I have a question!
<deten1> Hi, I need some help with sound in ubuntu 8.10 x86.  My sound doesnt work below 55% volume level
<jeremy> !ask | chris
<ubottu> chris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<veloc1ty> you just need to check if something is in there
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: Then there is nothing you can do, other than take it to a repair shop. It seems that your hardware got zapped somehow....you can try starting the machine and pressing Del or F12, and see if you get taken somewhere else, but otherwise, your are out of luck
<chris_> For some reason when I booted up my Ubuntu 8.10 64bit today, 'm only getting sound out of my Left speaker, this also applies for my headphones.
<chris_> Can anyone help me?
<neutral> onetinsoldier, came back sorry
<skz0r> anyone know how to access usb devices in ubuntu?
<n0chi> where exactly? hehe
<rootsnatch> chris_: are you sure the sound mixer has right and left up?
<Boohbah> why has the latest update caused firefox to suck so hard?
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ok, roger. this is thebloggu?
<veloc1ty> skz0r, plug them in and click on places > your device
<neutral> onetinsoldier, (sorry i'm thebloggu)
<onetinsoldier> k
<neutral> onetinsoldier, yes
<Remedial> jeremy: How old is the laptop?
<chris_> I only use Font (for my monitor) and Side for my Microphone.
<chris_> *fron
<chris_> *FRONT
<jeremy> Remedial: I don't know, but my dad just got it back from the repair shop
<neutral> onetinsoldier, what can i do now ? pastebin my xorg.conf ?
<jeremy> they cleaned it all off and fixed it up and everything
<deten1> Hi, I need some help with sound in ubuntu 8.10 x86.  My sound doesnt work below 55% volume level, I have a sony Laptop VGN-FE790P
<chris_> I also tried rebooting, and making sure there plugged in properly.
<magtom2003> what could cause lockups?
<onetinsoldier> neutral: you downgraded? you didn't do a fresh install of 8.04?
<neutral> onetinsoldier, did a fresh install
<jeremy> I can't imagine that in the 5 minutes I spent doing NOTHING while signed into XP before turning it off and rebooting to install ubuntu, I did ANYTHING to affect it
<fungo> i'm using ubuntu 2.6.24-22 but git tells me that 2.6.24-19.36 is the latest
<fungo> for hardy*
<Jimi_Hendrix> how would ubuntu react to a sudden complete change in hardware?
<fungo> is it right?
<magnetron> Jimi_Hendrix→ how sudden?
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ok. yeah, let's see your xorg.conf file
<deten1> how do I remove old linux boot options when I get updated kernel
<magnetron> Jimi_Hendrix→ the PCI bus isn't really hot-swappable, you know
<Remedial> jeremy: I doubt you did anything to your machine
<rootsnatch> deten1: look in your /boot/grub/menu.list
<chris_> Weird, I changed my Master up a tad bit, and it started working again *shrugS*
<ryoung786> Hi all, I have a pretty generic question: where should I put apps I've compiled from source?
<deten1> rootsnatch: does that remove the old files or just the boot option?
<Flannel> deten1: Remove the old kernels through your favorite package management tool (linux-image-[version])
<Flannel> ryoung786: /usr/local/
<onetinsoldier> ryoung786: as in where should you unpack them? or...?
<magnetron> ryoung786→ in /usr/local/bin
<ryoung786> As an example, I'm building emacs for the first time, and wondering the best place to put the resulting files
<rootsnatch> deten1: boot option, or ya you can use what Flannel said and apt-get remove the linux image
<jeremy> Remedial: I do too, but the fact is that no matter what I've tried, I can't turn it on without the graphic glitch
<Jimi_Hendrix> magnetron, everything but the harddrive
<Flannel> ryoung786: It'd be inside of /usr/local/ but emacs is in the repositories, why are you building it?
<onetinsoldier> ryoung786: yeah, what they all said... /usr/local area
<ryoung786> right, I wanted to get some nice anti-aliased fonts
<Remedial> jeremy: it sounds like something electronic is giving out or gave out
<jeremy> like?
<magnetron> Jimi_Hendrix→ you'll be rebooting between? will you be switching brands of graphics cards?
<hml> i have 32bit gcc working. I need to build a 32bit freetype. What is the right way to do this?
<ryoung786> so what's the difference between /usr/local and /usr/local/bin?
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: With laptops, once they die, it is time to buy a new one...you can get a damn good one now for under $500
<neutral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91314/
<hml> i have 32bit gcc working. I need to build a 32bit freetype. What is the right way to do this? how can I configure it to use -m32 for gcc / linking, and to tell it to install into /usr/libi32
<neutral> onetinsoldier, see link above
<Jimi_Hendrix> magnetron, no i will not be
<Remedial> jeremy: motherboard, graphic chip
<Jimi_Hendrix> both ATI
<Flannel> ryoung786: /usr/local/ is where all of the stuff goes, /usr/local/bin is just where the binary stuffs go.
<deten1> flannel: should i remove it or do a complete removal?  will either one create an issue?
<Jimi_Hendrix> one a few years older though
<jeremy> cdeszaq2: It's not that old, and it's $2000 bucks, I'm not geting a new one
<onetinsoldier> ryoung786: /usr/local/bin is in what's call your PATH   echo "$PATH"
<onetinsoldier> called*
<Flannel> deten1: Either one will be fine.  complete removal is what you'll want though (leaves less behind)
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: well, how long ago did you get it back from the repair shop?
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ok, i'l have a look
<jeremy> My dad got it back I think within the week
<SunmanXI1> hey i have a question about lm-sensors
<cdeszaq2> jeremy: most repair shops have some small length warenty on their work if they are worth their salt
<tonsofpcs> hmm... is there a way I can start an XDMCP login in a new vt [8 mayhaps] ?
<jeremy> OK
<Flannel> !compile | ryoung786
<ubottu> ryoung786: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ryoung786> cool, so my path has some other dirs in it as well, like /usr/local/sbin
<neutral> onetinsoldier, it as generated form nvidia-xconfig but after that my monitor said it couldnt handle it so i remove the lines from horizontal and vertical refresh
<jeremy> I'll go call my dad and ask him
<jeremy> BRB
<magnetron> Jimi_Hendrix→ then you should probably be very fine. what you might want to do the first time you boot into the new system, is that you want to run the "hardware drivers manager". it will help you install any drivers needed, if it wasn't done automatically at boot
<ryoung786> sbin for "shared"?
<deten1> Hi, I need some help with sound in ubuntu 8.10 x86.  My volume goes to zero at 55% volume level (not 0%), I have a sony Laptop VGN-FE790P
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ok, roger. i'mnot sure how much i can help with this tho
<SunmanXI1> i have an inspiron laptop and the lm-sensors can only detect the coretemp sensor and nothing else - but i want to know the fanspeed and hd temperature. i know that lm-sensors can do that - how can i ?
<Flannel> ryoung786: /usr/local/ is the place for "locally" installed stuff (stuff you installed yourself) and the filestructure mirrors the structure from the non-local stuff, where package management puts its stuff.
<neutral> onetinsoldier, no problem
<joeb3_> deten1, open the sound mixer and check the PCM  level.
<neutral> ikonia, you there ?
<Jimi_Hendrix> magnetron, will the keyboard and mouse work?
<rodney_> hello
<deten1> joeb3_: which mixer? pulseaudio or the gnome-sound applet
<onetinsoldier> neutral: what about trying the Xorg -configure method i had you try before?
<rodney_> somebody speaks spanish?
<joeb3_> deten1, gnome alsa mixer
<neutral> onetinsoldier, ok, stop x then Xorg -configure ?
<cdeszaq2> rodney_:  Un poco. Que necesitas?
<magnetron> Jimi_Hendrix→ as i said, you'll probably be fine. i'm not selling you any guarantees though. i can't see why it wouldn't work, i've swapped mouse and keyboards even while running.
<onetinsoldier> neutral: makea backup of your current xorg.conf file first
<Jimi_Hendrix> lol ok
<rodney_> tengo un tx1120 y no puedo hacer funcionar la webcam en ubuntu 8.10
<gizmo> why using bit torent is slow..
<deten1> joeb3_: gnome-alsamixer is not currently installed according to terminal
<onetinsoldier> neutral: yes. do you need the instructions again?
<neutral> onetinsoldier, ok
<ryoung786> ok, so last question -- how do i specify where to put the src + binaries, now that I know they should be in /usr/local and /usr/local/bin , respectively
<joeb3_> deten1, If you don't have another mixer, install it.
<neutral> onetinsoldier, no thank you, i know them i think :P
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ok, cool
<RealKillaz_> guys I want to setup a tvcard. I read that I have to run the command modprobe saa7134 card=#number_of_card
<deten1> joeb3_: this is a fresh install of 8.10 x86, is there one that comes with it?
<RealKillaz_> how can I verify if something has changed?
<cdeszaq2> rodney_: No hay mucho webcam que funciona en ubuntu :( lo siento
<magnetron> gizmo→ if your torrent in question have few seeders, it will be very slow. also, make sure you have a port open for uploading will speed up your downloads
<rodney_> bueno, gracias de todos modos..., seguire probando...!
<gizmo> magnetron, what port?
<yowshi> anyone here know anything about hamachi?
<joeb3_> deten1, I don't think it is installed by default
<skz0r> I NEED SOME HELP PLEASE!
<deten1> okay i will install gnome-alsamixer since I know of no others
<cdeszaq2> does anyone here know much about webcam support in ubuntu, or where one might go for more info?
<SunmanXI1> can anyon anwer my question about lm-sensors
<magnetron> gizmo→ the port that's set in the Transmission settings. it will tell you if the port is open or not.
<gizmo> have to open it?
<gizmo> yeah have port in there..
<neutral> onetinsoldier, no errors this time :P
<magnetron> gizmo→ check the settings. it will tell you if it's open.
<cdeszaq2> skz0r: then ask
<veloc1ty> skz0r, you just need to plug the drive in and go to places > your device
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ahhh, great to hear that :-)
<gizmo> the port is not open
<pc06> hai...............
<magnetron> gizmo→ then you have to find out how to configure your firewall.
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: Also, torrents often start slow, and then speed up as you have more to share
<skz0r> thank you velocity
<onetinsoldier> neutral: try  System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution  ..or is therer anything like that in 8.04>?
<magnetron> gizmo→ you want to do a "port forwarding" to your computer for that port
<veloc1ty> you're welcome ;)
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: additionally, if you have a slow upload bandwidth, you may also end up limited in how much you download
<gizmo> im new in ubuntu..so im not very much know about this..can teach me?
<pc06> hai................
<gizmo> how to fixed it
<magnetron> gizmo→ this is a firewall question, you need to configure your modem/router, not ubuntu
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: what are your up/down bandwidths, and also how many peers/seeds are there for the torrent in question?
<gizmo> 1 to 2 peer
<giaco> do you know how can I speed-up udev when I've compiled all the needed drivers inside the kernel? I need to disable "coldplug"
<neutral> onetinsoldier, max 640 480 there as well nvidia-settings
<deten1> joeb3_: bear with me, I am working on installing it, a package manager is just finishing
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: that is a very weak torrent...find a better one
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  how?
<gizmo> i use bit torrent
<magnetron> gizmo→ 1 or 2 peers is very little, that will be slow whatever you do. find a torrent with more seeders.
<onetinsoldier> neutral: dangit
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: a good place to search for torrents is torrentz.com
<gizmo> ok..
<rebel_kid> this is a dumb question but i cant seem to find the command to generate a proper public/private rsa key pair for ssh
<magtom2003> Need some direction if possbile...Just installed 32 bit version of 8.10.  Loving it, but I'm rather new and It keeps locking up on me with no error message...how can I trouble shoot?
<joeb3_> rebel_kid, ssh-keygen
<magnetron> cdeszaq2→ please, don't link to piracy sites from here. thank you.
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: look for torrents that have the content you are looking for, and then select the one with the highest number of peers(aka. leechers) and seeders
<zsquareplusc> rebel_kid: ssh-keygen
<rebel_kid> zsquareplusc, joeb3_, just that? no arguments?
<cdeszaq2> magnetron: it isn't necesarily a pirateing site...I have posted legit open copyright content there
<onetinsoldier> neutral: i'm not sure why you just can't seemto get a higher res. let's see the new xorg.conf file you have
<joeb3_> rebel_kid, that will create with defaults.  Use man ssh-keygen to see the options
<rebel_kid> ty jo
<deten1> joeb3_: gnome-alsamixer is done, and open
<magnetron> cdeszaq2→ i know, but if someone finds out there are links to that site, the whole Freenode network could get in trouble.
<rebel_kid> ty joeb3_
<joeb3_> deten1, is the PCM level at the top?
<Suhail> I did sudo adduser git but I can't login as the user, any simple reason why?
<neutral> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321
<joeb3_> rebel_kid, np
<zsquareplusc> rebel_kid: alternatively apps->addons->paddwords new, ssh key
<deten1> joeb3_: no, but it is now
<cdeszaq2> magnetron: yeah, I know...would it be better to tell someone to google the domain of the website, and leave off the TLD"
<cdeszaq2> ?*
<joeb3_> deten1, check your sound now
<joeb3_> Suhail, sudo passwd git
<Suhail> joeb3_: "Permission denied"
<deten1> joeb3_: what is the horizontal bar underneath pcm thats right in the middle?
<magnetron> cdeszaq2→ that'd be the same, i think. answering "any search engine can help you find torrents" is what i do.
<cdeszaq2> magnetron: k
<joeb3_> deten1, balance -- left and right
<Suhail> The password is right, any idea why I cna't login as a user that I did sudo adduser for?
<deten1> joeb3_: okay its still doing the same thing
<venger> just recently done a fresh install of ibex and one of the things I notice now is that the fonts in firefox have changed.  The are smaller and look to be a different font altogether but i really can't say what fonts were used now versus on hardy.  is anyone else noticing this?  right now i'm just hitting ctrl-+ to upsize the font as needed
<Administrator> I am trying to to set up my ubuntu 8.1 installation so that I can get display resolutions greater than 800x600.  I have followed help from forums to get my Intel graphics card to work right with the OS but each time I get a message upon restart saying "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode....(EE) No devices detected".  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<gizmo> how 24 to 38 peer?
<gizmo> is it ok?
<deten1> joeb3_: I am going to try to restart, ill be right back
<joeb3_> deten1, does the app playing the sound have a seperate volume control.
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: a great torrent will be in the hundreds, if not thousands...that many...will be slow still
<deten1> joeb3_:yes and its maxed
<onetinsoldier> neutral: well, that looks pretty good to me there. at first glance it looks like a very good xorg.conf file. but i'm not really an expert on the file
<joeb3_> deten1, k
<gizmo> cdeszaq2, im found the movei in torrentz.com
<gizmo> *movie
<neutral> onetinsoldier, thank you once again
<WebcamWonder> Guys, doing a sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin, just returns me an error saying the build-dependencies could not be satisfied, any clues?
<drumstyk11> i just did a fresh install of 8.10, connected to the internet through wireless, installed updates, rebooted, and now the wireless won't work... has anyone ever heard of this?
<hml> where's the 32bit chroot faq?
<musikgoat|main> WebcamWonder: have you sudo apt-get update  lately?
<onetinsoldier> neutral: you did put that xorg.conf file into place 'before' you restarted x-windows back up didn't you?
<Flannel> !chroot | hml
<ubottu> hml: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<WebcamWonder> musikgoat|main: Yup... I will do it again if you want me to, hold on
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: look around at other trackers on the internet, google is a good way to find them. Also, look up bit torrent in wikipedia if you want to know more about how bittorrent works
<musikgoat|main> WebcamWonder: just an initial check
<neutral> onetinsoldier, yes
<WebcamWonder> musikgoat|main: Nope
<gizmo> cdeszaq2, as i told you..im new..and my english is not very good..so if i can have step by step toturial..k?
<neutral> CAN PLEASE HELP ME AND INETINSOLDIER ? we are trying for hours and hours with no success to use my geforce4 ti 4200 on 8.04.1 (now tried 8.10 even worse). xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/
<neutral> onetinsoldier, sorry :P mispelled your name
<hml> how do i get the name of my current ubuntu disto, like fiesty or hardy or etc ..
<FiReSTaRT> ok why would 8.10-server install fail to get grub into the mbr?
<joeb3_> hml, lsb_release -a
<Flannel> hml: 8.10 is Intrepid Ibex
<onetinsoldier> neutral: btw, you're welcome. hmmm, i trying to think of what might be worng. but you'd better make up a one-liner describing you problem/situation to post to the room, and what graphics card an monitor you have. include a link to your pastebin.= for the xorg.conf file.
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone have any idea with regards to what packages a build-dep pulls in?
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: There really isn't much "step by step" to it...just look for higher numbers of perrs/seeds. If that is the highest you can find, then that is the best torrent available for the content you are after
<FiReSTaRT> does it have anything to do with the disk being run off a secondary ide controller?
<hml> joeb3_ , Flannel : thanks
<neutral> onetinsoldier, the one i made dinst enough ?
<onetinsoldier> neutral: yes.. i am slow typer... it looks ok. except, don't use caps
<Haberdasdher> Greetings
<gizmo> i dont understand about peer / seeds.
<neutral> onetinsoldier, i know -_- i just need atention
<musikgoat|main> WebcamWonder: i believe -s will show you what would be installed
<onetinsoldier> neutral: just keep posting that every 3-5 minutes. also, lets see the output of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: peers are other people who have partially downloaded the content, and so are uploading while they continue to download, while seeds are people who have the full content already downloaded and are only uploading it
<zerodevice> does anyone knows how do i setup the bluetooth correctly and do file transfer
<Haberdasdher> Would anyone mind helping me uninstall Grub? Something went horribly wrong with my ubuntu installation. D:
<musikgoat|main> apt-get build-dep -s pidgin
<cdeszaq2> Haberdasdher: are there any other OSs on the machine?
<gizmo> cdeszaq2, if the download is slow..what the affect?
<Haberdasdher> Yes, I have vista installed
<giaco> do you know how can I disable the modules autoload during startup?
<WebcamWonder> musikgoat|main: Nope, it doesn't
<zerodevice> my problem is that i've tried many times from all the articles googled
<zerodevice> but no luck
<deten> joeb3_: okay I am back, still the same problem.  My audio goes out for every program, savage 2, youtube, rhythmbox, wine, etc at around 55% volume.  Here is a picture to see what I mean http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/Deten/zerovolume.png
<cdeszaq2> Haberdasdher: install another version of windows, any other one, and it's version of GRUB will overwrite grub
<neutral> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: what do you mean? Are you asking why is it slow?
<Haberdasdher> Alright, thanks, I have an XP CD laying around. =)
<gizmo> yeah
<gizmo> i dont know where to check the seed/peer
<onetinsoldier> neutral: ok, i'm looking it over
<cdeszaq2> Haberdasdher: yeah, windows is good for something...it is good at stomping on everything else
<veloc1ty> gizmo, you should try to get a documentary in your language
<Haberdasdher> I somehow installed my ubuntu without a kernel or something D:
<Haberdasdher> And the Grub part of the installation had some weird error, lol
<Haberdasdher> Thanks though, I'll try it out
<veloc1ty> that'll explain you what bittorrent is, how to improve your speed and what else you need to know
<docmur> anyone here use Rapget on wine with any results
<docmur> actually any rapid share program with a time waiting will work
<venger> musikgoat|main, does apt-cache showpkg <pkgname> list similar depends to what a build-dep would produce?
<zerodevice> NEED HELP IN FILE TRANSFER FOR BLUETOOTH IN UBUNTU 8.04. -- i've tried most of the pages that i've googled, but none- worked... going to start a new fresh step, what do i do after i uninstall every bluetooth related files?
<cdeszaq2> Haberdasdher: odd... have you tried simply re-installing ubuntu? chances are it will fix any issues, and repair grub it it is broken
<veloc1ty> docmur, i use jdownloader
<cdeszaq2> Haberdasdher: probably safer than relying on mickysoft
<veloc1ty> works extremely well with linux
<wubrgamer> is this ubuntu or unbut-unregged?
<wubrgamer> i'm confused
<joeb3_> deten, ask again and see if someone else can help.
<arzen1013> hi , how to jail a user on ubuntu ?
<Aframester> mickysoft lol
<docmur> okay can I make it use a time out of like 15 min
<docmur> cause I do this though a free account
<veloc1ty> it does that automatically
<docmur> okay
<arzen1013> I try install jail , but can't work on ubuntu, who can help me ?
<WebcamWonder> venger: That is a really bad way to list packages... my eyes are paining now
<musikgoat|main> venger, thanks, that shows it cleanly
<veloc1ty> www.jdownloader.org is the homepage, you'll need java support
<cdeszaq2> Aframester: what? whier software runs as if it were written by cartoons!
<Suhail> I did apt-get install git but for some reason: git: command not found
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<docmur> I don't normally use Ubuntu in fact this is the first time in a long time I'm an arch user, if I apt-get install sun-java6-jre will I have the right java package
<venger> WebcamWonder, use awk or perl if you must have it formatted =)
<veloc1ty> you will, yes
<onetinsoldier> neutral: i don't really know, but i wonder if this has something to do with your not being able to get a higher resolution..  (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1  -->  (WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select" will be used as the requested mode.
<GMWeezel> what's a good program for accessing my laptop's camera?
<Flannel> Suhail: You want git-core
<Suhail> What did I install then?
<deten> Hi, I have a sound issue in ubuntu 8.10 x86.  At around 55% volume setting I get no sound from any programs, youtube, rhythmbox, savage 2, wine apps etc.  Here is a picture of where it happens http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/Deten/zerovolume.png .  Any help would be appreciated!
<neutral> onetinsoldier, probably, since my monitor is lcd and it detects as crt
<Suhail> Flannel: What did I install then?
<magnetron> deten→ are you using speakers or headphones?
<jkristheking> how do i uninstall the brightness ap PLEASE PM ME
<Flannel> !info gnuit | Suhail
<ubottu> gnuit (source: gnuit): GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.9.4-1 (intrepid), package size 292 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<deten> magnetron: speakers currently, but it happens in both
<Suhail> Flannel: git -> guint? lol
<tyler_d> how do I enable remote desktop from an ssh session?
<cdeszaq2> deten: does it fade out smoothly, or just cut out?
<magnetron> deten→ if you double click the speaker icon in the upper corner, it should give you a mixer. tried adjusting those sound levels?
<deten> cdeszaq2: smoothly
<cdeszaq2> tyler_d: google for ssh + x11 forewarding
<tyler_d> ie. I have ssh'd into the box, and just need to log into the gnome session
<Flannel> Suhail: Yeah.
<arzen1013> anyother similar software for jail user on ubuntu ?
<jkristheking> anyone wanna help me? i need to uninstall the brightness app on ubuntu 8.10!?!?!?! pm me if you can help this is a serious bug for me and others
<deten> magnetron: pcm is max the only other option is master, which is the one that cuts out at 55%
<userbn> r54rt
<earthmeLon> Hey guys!  Is it just me, or does extracting from rar's take longer under Linux?
<cdeszaq2> deten: ok, go to system, preferences, sound
<deten> cdeszaq2: there
<WebcamWonder> musikgoat|main: Is there anyway to turn on notification as to where it is failing to get the build-dep?
<magnetron> deten→ try to enable to show all options in the mixer. see if there is any option for choosing between "headphones" or "line out"
<cdeszaq2> deten: what sound driver are you running under?
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480 and my lcd monitor is recognized as crt. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<musikgoat|main> -v for verbose WebcamWonder
<deten> cdeszaq2: all autodetect except sound capture is alsa and device is Alsa PCM
<drumstyk11> i just did a fresh install of 8.10, connected to the internet through wireless, installed updates, rebooted, and now the wireless won't work... has anyone ever heard of this?
<deten> cdeszaq2: fresh install of 8.10 so whatever it comes with :)
<drumstyk11> i would love any ideas
<deten> magnetron: i will try that right now
<onetinsoldier> neutral: just keep posting your message every several minutes, with both pastebin links!! and good description of problem(my lcd is detected as a crt, ect.) and be patient. it may take quite some time, but eventually someone will probably have a look and might be able to figure something out
<WebcamWonder> And that is completely useless, it shows me some twisted form of help... never mind I give up on compiling
<magnetron> deten→ i'm off to bed, good luck
<sean_> hello
<deten> magnetron: thanks anyways
<Flannel> onetinsoldier, neutral: "every several minutes" -- He means 15-25
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: hehe
<cdeszaq2> deten: I had massive sound troubles too, and to get mine working, I had to go through OSS drivers, and then play with alsamixer at the command line to get any sound at all...but now I have full 7.1
<neutral> onetinsoldier, thank you
<GMWeezel> what's a good program for accessing my laptop's camera?
<neutral> Flannel, dont worry i wont flood
<deten> cdeszaq2: you suggest I change them to oss from autodetect?  Are you running oss 4?
<magnetron> GMWeezel→ cheese!
<onetinsoldier> neutral: you're welcome. what kind monitor do you have again?
<mac> Hello all, would anyone be able to assist me in getting a ubuntu server to route in a weird way?
<venger> neutral, are you using some acer panel?
<cdeszaq2> deten: So, you could try using alsamixer -c 0 at the command line...you may have to change the number from 0 if you have more than one sound card
<Administrator> how do i figure out what my laptop screen is?
<tyler_d> mac: define wierd
<neutral> onetinsoldier, Samsung SyncMaster710N
<deten> cdeszaq2: its a laptop with only one soundcard
<onetinsoldier> neutral: roger
<GMWeezel> magnetron: thanks
<neutral> venger, no i think, what do you mean by panel ?
<jkristheking> anyone wanna help me? i need to uninstall the brightness app on ubuntu 8.10!?!?!?! pm me if you can help this is a serious bug for me and others
<sean_> I installed ubuntu
<cdeszaq2> deten: if you are getting sound now, try leaving them and messing with what you can find in alsamixer...if that doesn't work, cycle through the different sound driver options, and repeat messing with alsamixer (don't bother with the drivers that give you no sound at all)
<venger> neutral, LCD panel, anyway you answered, i've seen where some acers fail like yours did regarding EDID (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<sean_> and for some reason it installed 2  versions
<cdeszaq2> deten: since it is a lappy, -c 0 should get the card
<sean_> one of which the default, doesnt  boot
<mac> I have 3 pcs on the same subnet.  I want to use a ubuntu box as a "middle Man" between the other two because I'm going to use the tc command to muddle up the network
<mac> kind of like wanem
<sean_> is there a way to delete that?
<gizmo> the normal time for d/l movie using bit torrent is how many hours?
<neutral> venger, it's Samsung :)
<sean_> it can boot on 2 different ubuntu 8.xxx.whatevers
<Org-Mode> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: any where from sub 30 mins to a week
<sean_> but the -11 is actually not there
<Aframester> lol
<Aframester> oops
<sean_> also this is a laptop (a classmate 2go pc)
<gizmo> lol cdeszaq2  so i have problem with my download..
<cdeszaq2> mac: so what is the problem?
<gizmo> how to figure it..?
<gizmo> help me........
<sean_> and it seems the hibernate never boots up, ever
<FiReSTaRT> i did a fresh install of ubuntu server.. for some reason it wouldn't load either grub or lilo, so now it has some sort of a boot menu but i don't know the exact command or how to find which kernel to load
<jkristheking> how do i disable the brightness app? EX: fn+ page up = brightness up. my bios aready suports this and i wanna disable the ubnuntu one
<sean_> i used the iso image at ubuntu
<mac> I'm clueless really, I have no idea how to turn on routing in linux - I'm a bit of a newb
<gizmo> can anyone help me how to check my firewall?
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: it all depends on a number of factors, like number of seeds, your upload and download connection, number of peers, and tons of little tweaky things in the client you are using
<sean_> but anyway how do  i delete a  boot?
<mac> also I have to turn off the firewall I think - because it kills all traffic by default?
<deten> cdeszaq2: for sound playback I have a bunch of options:  autodetect, HDA intel STAC92xx Analog (alsa), HDA intel STAC92xx Analog (oss), HDA intel STAC92xx Analog (oss) [another one], ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,  OSS Open Sound System, PulseAudio Sound Driver.
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: if you are able to download and upload at all, it it isn't your firewall
<sean_> i am giving it to my nephews and having the default boot not boot is t4errib le
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: I suggest using Vuze (formerly azureus) for a bit torrent client
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  so what is my problem?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sean_> i would reinstall  but the stupid installer always wants to repartition
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone know how to navigate the boot menu in case the boot loader couldn't be installed?
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  i already use it that..but i cant open the window after download.
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  maybe in linux..what the web cdeszaq2
<scientes> wehat the h is going on? it seems like my computer suddnly decided to defrag
<linn1> could somwonw advise me about installing an intrepid package in hardy
<Aframester> Any one familiar with the AWUS036H?
<sean_> i want to delete an entry from my boot menu
<WebcamWonder> !grub | sean_
<ubottu> sean_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deten> cdeszaq2: for sound playback I have a bunch of options:  autodetect, HDA intel STAC92xx Analog (alsa), HDA intel STAC92xx Analog (oss), HDA intel STAC92xx Analog (oss) [another one], ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,  OSS Open Sound System, PulseAudio Sound Driver.  Which one would you suggest?
<sean_> and or clean my partitions except for the windows xp partition
<cdeszaq2> deten: ok, so what I did was try each of my options, like the ones you listed, and hit the test button. Then, for each of those that gave me any sound at all, I went into alsamixer and turned each setting to max, and then to 0 while I had music playing. Evaetually, I found a set of sliders that controlled my sound (not pcm I think)
<drumstyk11> i just did a fresh install of 8.10, connected to the internet through wireless, installed updates, rebooted, and now the wireless won't work... has anyone ever heard of this? will someone please give me a hand with this?
<sean_> how do you get gru b
<puff> I'm trying to rsync a large backup directory hierarchy from one disk to another.  I noticed that one large chunk of files was irrelevant, basically beagled's textcache directory, which has a zillion little files.  So I rm'd it. How can I detect what other directories have a very large number of files in them?
<cdeszaq2> deten: alsa is best (I think), followed by oss, and then pulse...so that is the order I would try them in
<sean_> and why won;t the stupid $@#$#$@# installer let me NOT add endless partitions if i want to reinstall?
<Aframester> have you reconfigured your wireless?
<Aframester> i had to
<deten> cdeszaq2: okay so I have to mix and match alsamixer with the gnome sound preference thing?
<Flannel> sean_: endless partitions?  Also, please watch your language and your tone.
<drumstyk11> yes, i used the same settings as before
<cdeszaq2> deten: alsamixer is (i think) actually the backend to the gnome sound gui
<eternaljoy> can I play quake type games on Ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> sean_: It would be helpful if you told us what your problem actually was
<Flannel> sean_: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Andphe> hi, after execute pm-suspend --quirk-none (trying to fix a issue with hibernation),  I lost the 1280x1024 resolution (now is not available), I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but it still no go, what can i do, to recover it ?
<Elive_user39> okay guys
<Elive_user39> who has the craziest taliban name???
<Elive_user39> http://taliban.6.43.gs ....
<Elive_user39> post your taliban name pls
<drumstyk11> does anyone know a command to figure out what my wireless card is?
<somethingorigina> hey, was wondering if anyone could lend me a hand. My brothers win XP system running a RAID 0 got an OS corruption beyond fixing but I'm trying to recover data using Ubuntu Live CD; however, cant get the live CD version to recognize the RAID 0
<eternaljoy> can I play any good quality games on Ubuntu?
<puff> drumstyk11: Check dmesg?
<sean_> how do i do that? (paste bin)
<Elive_user39> sorry
<Elive_user39> but
<Administrator> does any one know the cause of getting a grey screen upon bootup?
<linn1> could anyonw help me install an intrepid package in hardy pls ? to be more specific the rtorrent 0.8.2 package ?
<Elive_user39> Okay, josf, since you now joined the Jihad your official new afghan ibinladen taliban name is:
<Elive_user39> FAGHIM BIN FAGHOE
<Elive_user39> http://taliban.6.43.gs/?josf
<Elive_user39> Do not bring shame over your name!
<FloodBot3> Elive_user39: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Elive_user39: This isn't a chat channel, please take it to an appropriate channel
<drumstyk11> cool, thanks puff
<Flannel> !paste | sean_
<ubottu> sean_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deten> is there any effort to simplify sound in ubuntu?
<cdeszaq2> somethingorigina: do you know if it was a software or hardware raid?
<WebcamWonder> eternaljoy: There are a few available in the repositories
<eternaljoy> WebcamWonder: which ones?
<cdeszaq2> deten: I think that is what alsa is supposed to be, but unfortunately, nothing seems to work very well
<WebcamWonder> eternaljoy: Pull up Add/Remove Programs, and the section on Games
<somethingorigina> its the Nvidia RAID thats on an ASUS mobo A8NSLI Deluxe
<somethingorigina> correction  A8N 32 SLI Deluxe
<gizmo> i already download averaus but i dont know how to install..i dont knowwhere to open arvhive..
<gizmo> *archive
<cdeszaq2> deten: I lost my sound when I upgraded my kernal recently, as apt suggested, so I had to roll bacl
<deten> cdeszaq2: it worked fine in 7.04 :) my first try at ubuntu
<drumstyk11> i am still having a heck of a time getting my wireless card to get an IP from my router... it detects my connection and then just searches away
<cdeszaq2> deten: yeah, same here...and now it's a pain
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480 and my lcd monitor is recognized as crt. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<sean_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91336/
<cdeszaq2> somethingorigina:  Is the raid configured in the bios?
<tjg92> hai
<eternaljoy> WebcamWonder: quake?
<somethingorigina> yeah
<eternaljoy> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<gizmo> anyone can help me where to open the download file?
<WebcamWonder> eternaljoy: Yeah... you won't find a game like quake under normal repos. See http://www.playdeb.net/ for more info
<Songwind> I have a strange problem with DHCP3 server at start up.  There are links in r2.d to the server start script, but it never starts at boot time.
<cdeszaq2> somethingorigina: and ubuntu just sees it as two separate drives?
<linn1> ﻿could anyone help me install an intrepid package in hardy pls ? to be more specific the rtorrent 0.8.2 package ?
<Flannel> sean_: Alright.  You don't have two Ubuntu installs, you just have two kernels.  You installed the first one,and then did an update, and got the second one.  You say the -9 one won't boot properly?
<eternaljoy> WebcamWonder: cheers big ears :-)
<Songwind> It doesn't fail, as far as I can tell, it just never even runs.  There are no messages in any of the system logs.
<deten> is there an autoclean command to remove old boot options instead of synaptic remove and editing the boot.list?
<somethingorigina> no actually the computer listing doesn't show the drives at all
<peaces> i am trying to convert .daa files to iso using poweriso but I have no idea how to install it after i download and extract the file.  does anyone know how to install and use this?
<Flannel> deten: Removing with package management will remove them from the menu.lst
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: drag the torrent link and drop it into the vuze window
<deten> flannel: I was just curious if there was a command to clean up old files like that
<Aframester> Has anyone had an experience with the Alfa Networks AWUS036H wireless adapter with Itnrepid
<somethingorigina> I tried the dmraid installer but it doesn't seem to help "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<cdeszaq2> somethingorigina: computer listing...as in the bios, or in ubuntu?
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  i dont know how to install after d/l..
<somethingorigina> computer as in the section in ubuntu
<Org-Mode> gizmo: whats the name of the file?
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: to install vuze or azureus, do sudo apt-get install vuze
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  but i already download it..
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: the easiest way to install vuze in ubuntu is through the apt package manager
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: if that is what you mean by download, then it is installed
<linn1> ﻿could anyone help me install an intrepid package in hardy pls ? to be more specific the rtorrent 0.8.2 package ?
<Satisfied> anybody here know a good dvd-ripper/encoder frontend for gnome?
<Flannel> !prevu | linn1
<ubottu> linn1: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<cdeszaq2> somethingorigina: do any drives show up?
<gizmo> cdeszaq2,  so where is the file of azeraus that i have download just now?
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: how did you download it?
<the_newbie> I just bought a eee pc, but ubuntu is not recognizing the wireless card, where can I find the drivers?
<linn1> ﻿Flannel thx ill take a look :)
<somethingorigina> just both CD drives and Filesystem, doesn't show any HDDs
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480 and my lcd monitor is recognized as crt. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<gizmo> frm internet not terminal
<peaces> the_newbie: did you check system<administration<hardware drivers?
<onetinsoldier> gizmo: how about  apt-get install vuze, it depends on azureus... or just try   apt-get install azureus
<gizmo> ok..
<gizmo> now it d/l from termianl
<gizmo> *terminal
<cdeszaq2> somethingorigina: ok, here is what I would do...get an alternate install CD, and "fake" install ubuntu. Once you get to the disk partitioning screen, you can see if ubuntu will recognize the raid setup. If not, you may need to look for a different solution
<cdeszaq2> gizmo: just to sudo apt-get install vuze....it will make everything simpler
<the_newbie> peaces, yes, and it shows the hardware under restricted drivers
<gizmo> ok
<giaco> do you know how can I disable the modules autoload during startup?
<the_newbie> peaces, but when I do ifconfig, there is no network adapter
<Songwind> somethingorigina: Do the drives show up in gparted?
<somethingorigina> so don'tactually install just walk far enough to see if its recognized, will do.
<gogzmer> Songwind: good point...forgot about that!
<gogzmer> somethingorigina: yeah, that was what I was saying...don't let it go past the drive partitioning phase
<peaces> the_newbie: and i'm assuming that you enabled that driver?  and try running lspci -v and see if it shows your card in there
<Songwind> somethingorigina: They won't show up in computer:// until there are actually partitions on them.
<gogzmer> Songwind: the problem is that they were raid0ed
<lasts> hi :)
<onetinsoldier> !welcome | lasts
<ubottu> lasts: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Songwind> gogzmer:  ah.  Yeah, that can be a problem.
<gogzmer> Songwind: so, as far as ubuntu cares, there are just junk bits
<lasts> I've upgraded my version of ubuntu to intrepid
<the_newbie> peaces, yes, it is there
<lasts> and hm, I've got some issues with my keyboard/mouse
<gogzmer> Songwind: there is probably a partition on each, and an mbr somewhere, but that's it
<pan> is there a way to install ubuntu linux in windows xp?
<lasts> *I have
<pan> using ubunt ucd
<pan> ubuntu cd
<gogzmer> pan: what do you mean?
<Flannel> pan: Yeah.  It's called wubi, and it's on the desktop CD. Just put the CD in when youve got windows running.
<babaha> ?
<lasts> the altgr and the left/down on my keyboard are not responding
<pan> my cd rom drive is dead
<peaces> the_newbie: ok, what kind is it?
<badcat> greetings everybody.
<pan> oh wait nm
<pan> is there a way to install ubuntu
<pan> when cd rom drive is dead
<lasts> and the mouse can no more be used for copy/paste
<pan> and cannot usb boot up
<pan> ?
<Org-Mode> pan: vmware
<FloodBot3> pan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !install | pan
<ubottu> pan: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Org-Mode> or virtualbox
<lawnninja> Anyone familiar with troubleshooting pulseaudio?
<lasts> do you have an idea of what I should do? :)
<the_newbie> peaces, Atheros AR5006EG 802.11 b/g
<Flannel> pan: That first link gives a number of methods, depending on what you've got at your disposal
<pan> k
<pan> thx
<lasts> (I'v tried to change the keyboard config)
<gogzmer> lawnninja: here's how I troubleshoot pulse...use OSS or alsa instead ;)
<babaha_> how do i use this?
<lasts> (but it didn't get better)
<eternaljoy> pan: hey hey smiley cute face ":-)
<amine> hi guys/gals
<pan> ^^
<lawnninja> gogzmer: lol, well I'd like to play two audio apps at once and it's not working
<eternaljoy> amine: hello sweet cheeks :-)
<babaha_> hi guys~~
<gogzmer> pan: also, cd drives are under $30, so they're cheap
<Songwind> lawnninja: I have done some pulse troubleshooting.  What's up?
<peaces> the_newbie: Ok i had this same problem 2 days ago i know exactly what you need to do.  First disable the driver in the hardware drivers
<pan> true
<pan> its old laptop
<Songwind> lawnninja: is one of them an OSS app?  If so, you need to launch it with padsp <command>
<pan> very old dell laptop
<gogzmer> lawnninja: i've never had trouble with 2 audio apps at once under oss (i don't hink i ever managed to get alsa to work...but not too sure)
<the_newbie> peaces, ok, its good to know that I am not alone with this problem ;)
<lawnninja> songwind:  I followed a guide to try and repair pulseaudio and it doesn't seem to work with mplayer and lets say a flash movie at the same time
<lasts> hmm, ok, you don't know either
<the_newbie> peaces, ready
<gogzmer> pan: how old?
<onetinsoldier> lasts: first i'll say i don't know what to do for you keyboard/mouse issues really. however you should definitely put all that as just one single line. describe your problem and make the message to the channel as a one-liner
<pan> its very old ancient
<Songwind> lawnninja: Have you got mplayer configured to use the pulse audio output method?
<pan> it runs 500 mgz
<lasts> ok onetinsoldier :)
<linn1> ﻿Flannel: so when i type  prevu name_of_source_package it will get the intrepid version rather than the hardy one ?
<gogzmer> pan: 6 years?
<lawnninja> songwind:  I can close the flash movie and then mplayer will play the movie
<pan> older maybe
<the_newbie> peaces, it is asking me to restart, should I do it, or should I wait?
<lawnninja> songwind:  I believe I changed it back in mplayer.conf, I'll double check
<gogzmer> pan: so you are trying to get ubuntu on it so you can do...?
<amine> have anybody tried java applets on intrepid64 ?
<peaces> the_newbie: just wait you'll need to restart soon after something
<Guest19042> how do i configure my iptables?
<Org-Mode> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Songwind> lawnninja: So it sounds like flash is taking your card exclusively.  What version of flash are you using?
<pan> just felt like installing ubuntu for the fun of it
<onetinsoldier> lasts: i suppose you have tried the tools in...  System --> Preferences --> Keyboard/Mouse ?
<pan> brother felt like trying it
<the_newbie> peaces, all right
<pan> trying to get him into trying ubuntu
<peaces> the_newbie: ok now you need to install the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package in the synaptic package manager
<gizmo> is it a problem also when the download slow in terminaL
<lawnninja> songwind: is there an easy way to find out?  I also noticed that my sound preferences don't list pulseaudio as one of the options
<Songwind> My question is:  Does anyone know why my dhcp server would be failing to start on boot up without any system log messages, when there is a link in /etc/r2.d
<gogzmer> pan: i would advise not to try ubuntu on that old of a machine...while it will perform far better than windows on that same hardware, it still will not perform very well
<Songwind> lawnninja: Your Ubuntu prefs?  Or flash prefs?
<jackdaw> Songwind, is there anything in dmesg?
<pan> ah i c
<gogzmer> gizmo: what is the bandwidth of your internet connection?
<pan> what if i use fluxbox on it
<sean__> i was disconnected - i only did one install, ever, but since the live ub untu from cd didnt work, i told it in xp to "help me boot from the CD"
<lasts> I'm having some problems with my keyboard/mouse after an upgrade to ubuntu intrepid. For the keyboard: altgr and left/down keys are not responding; for the mouse: no more copy/paste with the middle click. I've tried to change the keyboard and mouse config using the gui, but no success (105 keys already, so...). Any ideas?
<gizmo> gogzmer, i dont know where to check my bandwith..
<Songwind> jackdaw: There are no dhcp3 messages at all until I start the daemon manually.
<the_newbie> peaces, ups, that is going to be kind of difficult, is there any place where I can download the package to install it? I do not have internet but wireless, and I will have to transfer files from this computer to the eee
<gizmo> can you help me gogzmer
<sean__> so maybe it installed a kernel then
<gogzmer> pan: fluxbox might work, or also look into some of the other super small distros
<sean__> anyway is it grub i use to delete a kernel or whatever i have to do?
<lasts> yeah, I tried onetinsoldier
<pan> thx gogzmer
<lawnninja> songwind: ubuntu prefs,  looks like I have two versions of the flashplayer when I do about:plugins in firefox  10 r15 and 10 r12
<somethingorigina> okay so it found them, asked me if I wanted to activate them, went with yes and it went to the parition screen no problem
<gogzmer> gizmo: how are you connected to the internet? What type of internet connection do you have?
<lasts> by default, it was on "intel generic 105 keys blabla"
<sean__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91336/
<lasts> I set it on my keyboard name
<gizmo> gogzmer, im using wireless..
<jackdaw> sean_,  you can do it in synaptic if you like, just search for linux
<gizmo> normally when i d/l in terminal its not slow..but now its slow..
<onetinsoldier> lasts: roger. just checking
<sean__> and is that a command-line utility  only?
<eternaljoy> gizmo: hello sprout :)
<sean__> jackdaw gotcha
<peaces> the_newbie: ... umm I have no idea how to help you with that one.  you don't have a ethernet cable you could plug into that computer
<gizmo> erks..what sprout?
<gizmo> hai eternaljoy
<sean__> thanks i usually prefer a gui because it gives you good defaults
<gogzmer> gizmo: ok, and what is the wireless card connecting to? I has to be connecting to a router or access point somehow (unless it is wireless via a cell phone network...)
<jackdaw> sean__ you can also clean up /boot yourself, but it's a bit scary and there's usually headesr in /usr/src etc which you don't need anymore either
<NEWK> Hey, is there any specific package I can install to turn normal Ubuntu (GNOME) into Kubuntu (KDE)?
<Songwind> lawnninja: Whave version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gizmo> gogzmer,  to the router..
<Org-Mode> kubuntu-desktop
<lawnninja> songwind: intrepid
<babaha_> i am green hand ,hey guys`
<gogzmer> gizmo: ok, and how is the router connected to the internet?
<NEWK> Org-Mode: What do I do after I install that?
<NEWK> Is there like some way I can switch between the two?
<gizmo> gogzmer,  from telepone cable
<sean__> i have two identical netb ooks
<sean__> each is going to a nephew
<amine> I got a display problem with java applets on both FF3 and Epiphany-webkit
<Org-Mode> NEWK: log out and you should see a menu on the login screen that will allow you to boot into Kubuntu
<lawnninja> songwind: I tried to disable all pulseaudio stuff when I was having problems, but I can only use one audio app at a time and that's no bueno.  I reversed all the settings and followed the guide to remove the bad packages and add custom sources to install current pulseaudio packages
<Songwind> lawnninja: Huh.  Okay, we may be out of my depth here.  Because as far as I know, PulseAudio Sound Server should be one of your options by default in 8.10
<sean__> so i want as little weridness as humanly possible
<NEWK> Org-Mode: seriously? That's awesome
<gogzmer> gizmo: ok, is your internet connection dial-up, ISDN, or DSL?
<jackdaw> sean__ which are they?
<sean__> i am alre4ady going to recommend they shut down instead of hibernate
<Org-Mode> NEWK: yep :)
<jackdaw> sean__, that's a cool present btw
<sean__> actually, one is named SEAN
<sean__> haha
<NEWK> Will Compiz still work?
<gogzmer> gizmo: I am basically asking what kind of service you pay for
<Org-Mode> NEWK: ive got like 15 window managers
<sean__> it;s his netb ook i am typing this  on
<jackdaw> sean__, i meant the netbooks :)
<gizmo> gogzmer,  i think espeed
<Administrator> HAS ANYONE HERE SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED UBUNTU 8.1 ON A SONY VAIO WITH A WIDESCREEN AND INTEL GRAPHICS CARD?
<sean__> trying to smooth out as much hassle as possible
<Org-Mode> NEWK: yep
<Aframester> yes compiz still works
<NEWK> they have 15 different window managers
<gizmo> i  dont know what type of it..really gogzmer
<NEWK> Aweseomness
<sean__> i installed thunderbird and flash and java and so on
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480 and my lcd monitor is recognized as crt. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<lawnninja> songwind:  at one time I did have the option for pulse when I checked my volume preferences to change the mixer device
<Songwind> lawnninja: Do you get anything if you check the process list for pulseaudio?  i.e. ps -A | grep pulse
<sean__> the older 1 only gets 2G for his xp partition, the yo8ung4er gets 10G
<lawnninja> songwind: yeah pgrep shows one
<Fezzler> I download a "sh" file to my desktop but I'm not sure how to install it.  The program is FreeRIDE
<sean__> okay synaptic rebuilt its list and i searched for linux and got 25 hits
<gogzmer> gizmo: ok, open up firefox, and google bandwidth test...any of the first few links will take you to a page that will let you test your connection speed...once you have an upload and a download speed, let me know what those are. If the first test you click on doesn't give you an upload speed, try a different page
<sean__> how can i find my kernels and kill the ....-9?
<NEWK> Anyway, thanks for your help
<Org-Mode> yw
<onetinsoldier> Fezzler: try   sudo "sh /path/to/file.sh"
<sean__> konbanwa suiyouka-san
<lasts> is there still a way to change the keyboard config from the shell on ubuntu intrepid? It seems that HAL is doing the job now, and that he's doing it badly (I'm used to xorg.conf, but it's all gone...)
<NEWK> I'm a bit of a Linux newb, but I don't know. Are there any programs that work only with one window manager?
<gizmo> gogzmer,  its ok..
<gizmo> normal..and fast when i upload..
<gogzmer> NEWK: not that I know of
<NEWK> ok
<NEWK> What about programs that come packaged with a certain window manager
<NEWK> like the GNOME games
<Org-Mode> NEWK: most of the popular window managers should be ok with that
<Songwind> NEWK:  I can't think of any.  There are some that only work with a compositing window manager, which limits them a bit.
<NEWK> for example
<gogzmer> gizmo: normal?   try to get numbers that have MBPs or KBps after them
<freyyr> Hey, I recently updated to Intrepid and now my CD writer is no longer recognized, but it worked fine in gutsy.  Any ideas?
<sean__> i clicked generic linux (like the boot menu calls it)
<sean__> annd it says i have nothing installed for linux
<somethingorigina> hey, was wondering if anyone could lend me a hand. My brothers win XP system running a RAID 0 got an OS corruption beyond fixing but I'm trying to recover data using Ubuntu Live CD; however, cant get the live CD version to recognize the RAID 0. The Alt CD with the built in RAID recognizes the RAID prefectly. but when booted in Live CD no HDDs are listed.
<Org-Mode> yeah like AWN needs compiz-fusion and most other docks
<NEWK> Wel, thanks for your help
<gizmo> gogzmer,  where to get it?
<NEWK> I appreciate it
<gizmo> i dont see any mbps an kbps
<lasts> NEWK, the GNUstep apps works badly in others wm than wmaker :)
<Songwind> lawnninja: I have been thinking about it, and the problem for me is that I don't know exactly where/how the Gnome Sound applet gets its info about PulseAudio, so I am not sure what to tell you to check :(
<lasts> and hm
<sean__> is there a help file for fixing this in synaptic?
<peaces> anyone have experience with poweriso?
<lasts> some apps get awfull in tiled wm
<sean__> lasts i havent evven gotten to my interface issues
<omshanti> How do I play a small collection of MP3's?
<sean__> it;s a 9" screen
<sean__> you LITERALLY can
<sean__> not click the windows in rhythmbox. they jump around and never let you click them
<gogzmer> lawnninja: have you tried to use alsa or oss?
<Org-Mode> !players | omshanti
<ubottu> omshanti: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sean__> smart apps like firefox and thunderbird let you but rhythmbox and a dozen others don
<onetinsoldier> Fezzler: did that work for you?
<lasts> sean__, use tiled wm? yeah, I use ion personally
<freyyr> ah wait, nevermind, just k3b is screwed
<sean__> don't think a 9" screen is a possibility
<sean__> what is tiled wm?
<lasts> but with my keyboard issues, I can't :D
<sean__> and what is ion?
<lasts> hm
<sean__> and also so i dont get off track, HOW do i fix this boot issue?
<lawnninja> gogzmer: I was but I want to be able to play multiple things at once
<KillerOrca> hello, I am having trouble cloning a ubuntu install, I used clonezilla and it seemed to clone the install fine, but then it is caught in some loop now doing something, anyone know how to stop the loop or has experience with clonezilla?
<sean__> i went into synaptic and it said i had no linux installed, whatever that means
<lasts> it's a wm where windows can't overlap
<gogzmer> lawnninja: that's strange
<Songwind> lawnninja: You can set up the "dmix" plugin with Alsa to let you do multiple sources at once.
<lawnninja> songwind:  Yeah I'm not sure either.  Looks like flash is trying to grab complete control of the sound card
<sean__> lasts if windows cant overlap is thaat good for a problem like mine?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  I'm getting this error when I try to use firefox.  And, other things are seemingly broken too.... "Failed to load XPCOM".  I've even tried reinstalling xulrunner... and that didn't work.  :(  Any suggestions?
<lasts> oh ok, it was a different subject
<lasts> no sean__
<lawnninja> songwind: how can I change the mixer it uses for flash?
<sean__> the app window is b igger than the screen and cant be resized
<lasts> (sorry)
<sean__> i use whatev er the default window manager is in ub untu
<sean__> this is just installed out of the disk
<Org-Mode> that would be Gnome
<sean__> right
<lasts> well, sorry for the flood, it's really bugging me
<nicauf> hello
<sean__> which i am familiar with to a degree
<lasts> I'm having some problems with my keyboard/mouse after an upgrade to ubuntu intrepid. For the keyboard: altgr and left/down keys are not responding; for the mouse: no more copy/paste with the middle click. I've tried to change the keyboard and mouse config using the gui, but no success (105 keys already, so...). Any ideas?
<Songwind> lawnninja: :  Meaning you set up the default device in Alsa to be dmix, then Flash should use that.
<sean__> my other boxes are solaris using gnome and os x using some gnome via macports
<jestinjoy> how to install kubuntu on ubuntu using kubuntu cd?
<repsol_> Hey is there an app in ubuntu that will show the CPU temp?
<musikgoat|main> gnome is not a window manager, but metacity is, which is what is default
<sean__> right, makes sense
<sean__> i saw that load on solaris when i did a gnome-session
<woody86> I'm trying to install ia32-libs on my 64bit machine, but it says it can't find it? I'm running 8.10 with all the repos enabled
<gogzmer> repsol_: depends on if your motherboard presents a temp reader to the OS
<Songwind> jestinjoy: :  You can boot the kubuntu CD and choose to install on some of your unused disk space.
<sean__> but anyway how do i delete the 8xxxx-9 kernel from my boot menu?
<repsol_> gogzmer, anything to try to find out?
<lawnninja> songwind: There's no way to change how it behaves currently with flash stuff?
<sean__> someone suggested synoptic, but how do you do that?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  I'm getting this error when I try to use firefox.  And, other things are seemingly broken too.... "Failed to load XPCOM".  I've even tried reinstalling xulrunner... and that didn't work.  Any thoughts?
<alex_21> Hi, what screen reader can I launch in a CLI version of Ubuntu. I know ther is one, but I don't remember its name
<oggu> What do you suggest for a live environment web server on a VPS, Debian or Ubuntu server. I have googled some and people say that Debian is more stabil but less secure due to older packages.
<Songwind> lawnninja: I think there is - I will try to remember how that worked.
<somethingorigina> hey, was wondering if anyone could lend me a hand. My brothers win XP system running a RAID 0 got an OS corruption beyond fixing but I'm trying to recover data using Ubuntu Live CD; however, cant get the live CD version to recognize the RAID 0. The Alt CD with the built in RAID recognizes the RAID prefectly. but when booted in Live CD no HDDs are listed.
<gogzmer> repsol_: First place I
<gogzmer> repsol_: first place i's look is the bios
<jestinjoy> i want to install it along with ubuntu so that i can select the session on startup
<lasts> why did the upgrade break my keyboard config? how is it only possible?
<repsol_> gogzmer I can't do that through the os right? Plus it is small bios something like pretty much boot order and time
<tyler_d> how do I log into gnome from over the interweb?
<Org-Mode> alex_21: isnt it Festival? or something like that?
<gogzmer> somethingorigina: you don't happen to have an extra drive laying around that you could pop into the machine and install to do you?
<pookmu> What file do I need to make a copy of to save FF bookmarks and passwords?
<Songwind> jestinjoy: Oh, in that case you can just use "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<alex_21> That is a speech engine, not a screen reader
<Org-Mode> ah sorry
<Songwind> jestinjoy: But all the apps will show up in both menus - fair warning.
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480 and my lcd monitor is recognized as crt. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<gogzmer> repsol_: correct, you would have to re-boot...and if the bios is pretty featureless, chances are that there isn't a temp sensor that ubuntu can access
<alex_21> No problem
<gogzmer> tyler_d: via the ternimal?
<tyler_d> gogzmer: yes
<gogzmer> !ssh | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Songwind> lawnninja: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/ shows how to change your /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to tell it to use AOSS.  That might help.
<somethingorigina> gog: actually I can probably scrounge one up. brb while I try it
<repsol_> Thanks gogzmer
<sean__> okay instead of a string search for linux, which doesnt work, i tried just no search but clicking only the base system
<gogzmer> tyler_d: ssh is the usual way it is done. Those links have a bunch of info
<gogzmer> np
<sean__> and found 2 linux-image installs
<sean__> so i will try deleting the .9
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  I'm getting this error when I try to use firefox.  And, other things are seemingly broken too.... "Failed to load XPCOM".  I've even tried reinstalling xulrunner... and that didn't work.  Any thoughts?
<sliverS2k> #list
<transporter> #compiz
<pookmu> Where are FF passwords and bookmarks saved?
<Org-Mode> alex_21: im finding Yasr and Gnome-Orca and lsr
<Org-Mode> Yasr being a "General purpose console screen reader"
<alex_21> Oh, thanks
<alex_21> So much
<Org-Mode> anytime
<stephans> /join #cedega
<KillerOrca> hello, I am having trouble cloning a ubuntu install, I used clonezilla and it seemed to clone the install fine, but then it is caught in some loop now doing something, anyone know how to stop the loop or has experience with clonezilla?
<gogzmer> pookmu: /home/[user]/.mozilla/firefox/bookmarks.html
<juancabrito> hi everybody. How can I change my "kernel" to be "multimedia-optimized" or something to fix that the "system timer resolution is too low"
<TMD-Dubbed> I need help installing a mplayer skin, i tried pasting it to   /usr/share/mplayer/skins, but it says permission den
<gogzmer> pookmu: I would guess that passwords are burried somewhere nearby
<pookmu> gogzmer If I were to do a clean install can I make a copy of that file and replace it?
<lawnninja> songwind: firefox directory doesn't exist, only firefox-3.0 and there is no such file there
<sean__> well here goes nothing
<Songwind> lawnninja: You may need to create it, that's okay.
<neutral> i am using ubuntu 8.04.1 and a geforce4 ti 4200. i have been trying for hours to have a normal resolution with no success. support in 8.10 for the card is even worse. i am using binary nvidia drivers and maximum resolution is 640 by 480 and my lcd monitor is recognized as crt. my xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91321/ and my Xorg.0.log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/91328/
<FAJ> neutral: is it an viewsonic?
<gogzmer> pookmu: for the book marks file...try backing a back up copy, and then editing it. If the bookmarks menu changes as you would expect, then yes, i would guess you could do that
<pookmu> gogzmer: thanks
<alex_21> Yasr won't work whe I use it
<FAJ> neutral: is it a viewsonic?
<Org-Mode> alex_21: what bout Orca?
<FAJ> neutral: is it a viewsonic?
<neutral> FAJ it is a Samsung SyncMaster
<gogzmer> Can I use gparted from a live CD to grow an ntfs windows partition and shrink an ext3 data partition safely?
<alex_21> Orca isn't for CLI
<seeker> hello all. Just wondering if there is a simple way to identify a usb device when I plug it
<FAJ> neutral:  hmmm never heard of that error before.  but i know that with nvidia and viewsonics there are some nasty bugs that don't go well together at all...
<Org-Mode> ah
<lasts> I'm having some problems with my keyboard/mouse after an upgrade to ubuntu intrepid. For the keyboard: altgr and left/down keys are not responding; for the mouse: no more copy/paste with the middle click. I've tried to change the keyboard and mouse config using the gui, but no success (105 keys already, so...). Any ideas?
<neutral> FAJ, hmm maybe it is related
<FAJ> neutral: i can run you through the steps; see if it works?
<Aframester> did i hear that K3B has problems on Intrepid?
<gogzmer> seeker: it should be the one your hand is on ;)
<FAJ> neutral: also note that #nvidia is great at handling issues like ths.
<neutral> FAJ, sure, can you help me ?
<neutral> FAJ, ok i will join too
<FAJ> neutral:  we can try ;)  do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<neutral> yes
<russ> hello
<FAJ> neutral:  and nvidia-xconfig?
<TMD-Dubbed> I need help installing a mplayer skin, i tried pasting it to   /usr/share/mplayer/skins, but it says permission den
<berilio> how can i find the chip model of my wireless?
<Circs> And I'm back.
<neutral> yes
<dgarr> seeker: on hardy and later you can see/use uuids: ls -lR /dev/disk
<Songwind> FAJ:  Isn't there a different "old cards" version of the nvidia-glx package that you have to use for the 4200?
<FAJ> Songwind:  you have a pt.
<Circs> oh, here I go again....
<FAJ> neutral:  are you using the legacy drivers?
<lasts> OK. Just a simple question: is HAL responsible for the keyboard and the mouse?
<Aframester> can anyone tell me if my nick is properly registered
<ASULutzy> Aframester: Try to join #java, I think you need to be registered to join that channel
<FAJ> Songwind: are they the legacy ones?
<Aframester> ok thx
<Songwind> FAJ:  Yes.
<Aframester> um how?
<FAJ> Songwind:  where does that stop then?
<FAJ> Aframester: /join #jaba
<FAJ> *#java
<Aframester> thx
<neutral> FAJ, yes 96
<TMD-Dubbed> I need help installing a mplayer skin, i tried pasting it to   /usr/share/mplayer/skins, but it says permission den
<FAJ> neutral: ok...
<FAJ> neutral:  ok have you tried uninstalling xserver-xgl ?
<ASULutzy> TMD-Dubbed: You need to be root to write to /usr
<TMD-Dubbed> how do i do that?
<neutral> FAJ, no
<Songwind> FAJ:  I think I am wrong - a quick google seems to suggest that the default should work.
<Aframester> *#java
<FAJ> neutral: i know that this has been an issue with viewsonic; and removing xserver-xgl pretty much fixes the issue, as ironic as it sounds...
<b3z3rk3r> is anyone familiar with setting up Synergy on Windows/Linux?
<ASULutzy> TMD-Dubbed: sudo cp /home/$USER/theSkin /usr/share/mplayer/skins
<bastid_raZor> Aframester; /join #java
<neutral> FAJ, lol
<Aframester> i dont think it worked
<neutral> FAJ, how do i do that ?
<IndyGunFreak> TMD-Dubbed: are you using Ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> TMD-Dubbed: Where /home/$USER/theSkin is the full path to the skin
<hotdog003> Hey everyone! I've used usb-creator to make a ubuntu USB drive. My question is this: Can I add a swap file?
<FAJ> Songwind: i know that there have been issues like this with viewsonic and nvidia (i have had them) and i read somewhere online that removing xserver-xgl works, confirmed on a friends computer
<Aframester> didnt work
<FAJ> neutral:  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<alex_21> TMD-Dubbed: Use sudo while copying
<Ward1983> is xen no longer supported ?!?
<TMD-Dubbed> ok thanks
<FAJ> Aframester:  then you are not registered correctly ;)  your name in /whois does not say identified, so I would say that you arent
<FAJ> neutral: and then restart and come back in.
<sean> the synaptic removal of the 9 image killed my biggest problem
<ASULutzy> Aframester: type /msg NickServ register YourPassword
<Songwind> lawnninja: I'm sorry I wasn't more help.  I need to get going.  I hope you find some better guidance.
<neutral> FAJ, says it is not installed
<Guest52490> ab out my other 2 main ones:
<Aframester> ok thx ill try to do it right again
<FAJ> neutral: hmmm really?
<FAJ> maybe i have it spelled wrong.
<Aframester> im noob
<Guest52490> i am starting to think that some apps, rhythmbox just being one example, are somehow not adhering to some standard
<Songwind> lawnninja: did you try #pulseaudio?
<Guest52490> and that
<ASULutzy> !enter | Guest52490
<ubottu> Guest52490: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neutral> FAJ, just xserver-xorg is installed
<Guest52490> that's why the windows hop around when you click on them
<Guest52490> I AM trying
<FAJ> neutral:  i wouldn't go removing that... it sounds important
<Guest52490> my apostrophe touches my return key and both are very small
<lawnninja> songwind:  I'll try it
<neutral> FAJ, yes
<Guest52490> my shift key, too
<alex_21> Hey, guys, I really need to gain access to the screen reader in the CLI, and I can't find out how to start yasr
<FAJ> are your drivers installed correctly from 'hardware drivers'?
<sean__> as for my other big problem, is it the case for others that when you shutdown hibernate it never ever comes back up?
<sean__> the netbook just says "waking up, please wait"
<sean__> only, for hours
<sean__> i am going to try it one more time no0w that i got rid of the extra image, maybe that wasw confusing hibernate
<FAJ> neutral:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666837  ?
<Org-Mode> alex_21: you have to edit /etc/yasr/yasr.conf according to 'man yasr'
<Hunter876> Question:  I am having trouble getting my ATI RAEDEON 7000 video card too work with 3d and desktop effects can someone please help me with this issue thank you
<omshanti> audacious isn't playing the mp3 i loaded :<
<Org-Mode> you prolly dont have the codecs
<Org-Mode> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neutral> FAJ, dont think so because my monitor is 10280 1024 max
<neutral> 1280 1024*
<FAJ> neutral: if you go into nvidia-settings... can you set the correct resolution there?
<alex_21> Org-mode: That is stupid since I am blind and can't see the screen to update it
<alex_21> Lol, not your fault but the uasr designers
<ad|rig> install issue: after a botched Knoppix HD install, I decided to install Ubuntu as a server and then use aptitude to install xubuntu...now, I am at the Ubuntu install disk format where it has been at 100% for at least 45 minutes now-- any suggestions?
<omshanti> Org-Mode, i have that installed already :((
<johnzorn> since upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 my wireless connection no longer works. I get the error kill switch is on. Anyone ever solve this problem before?
<neutral> FAJ, no
<hotdog003> johnzorn: Does releasing the killswitch help? Perhaps upgrading to 8.10 would help.
<FAJ> neutral:  meaning you haven't tried, or it won't let you?
<johnzorn> hotdog003, the kill switch doesnt do anything
<neutral> FAJ, it wont let me
<FAJ> neutral:  ok   http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t73027.html
<Hunter876> need help installing a radeon 7000 so it will work with 3d and desktop effects
<FAJ> neutral: have you tried that?
<gogzmer> alex_21: you could use orca to help you open and edit it via a gui editor
<FAJ> !ati | Hunter876
<ubottu> Hunter876: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hotdog003> johnzorn, are you sure? Try rebooting it with the switch the other way. I heard that a bug was where you couldn't switch it on and off while the system was on. 8.10 has some improvements for killswitch handling, or so I hear.
<smo_PenguinStyle> #leave
<KillerOrca> hello, I am having trouble cloning a ubuntu install, I used clonezilla and it seemed to clone the install fine, but then it is caught in some loop now doing something, anyone know how to stop the loop or has experience with clonezilla?
<Hunter876> 00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Hunter876> -display UNCLAIMED
<Hunter876>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Hunter876>        product: Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Hunter876>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Hunter876>        physical id: 3
<FloodBot3> Hunter876: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hunter876>        bus info: pci@0000:00:03.0
<cplab2-58> hey i am using aptoncd to update other systems which do not have net connection...but when i install those packages it tries to download from the net instead of taking it from aptoncd.....can anyone help
<johnzorn> hotdog003, when you press it, it springs back to its original position.
<Org-Mode> cplab2-58: it needs internet because those packages are not full
<tyler_d> already have ssh access to the box: want to remotely log into the gnome session?
<hotdog003> johnzorn: What type of computer is it? I have a Dell Vostro 1500 that springs back when I push it one way, but when I push it the other way it sticks.
<buggix> hi, I want to install vista additionally in a free partition. but it seems to be not possible. is it true?
<juancabrito> How can I change my "kernel" to be "multimedia-optimized" or something to fix that the "system timer resolution is too low" or make ubuntustudio to work.
<mooglinux> is there an easy way to open an irc log? opening it in a text editor is rather messy
<alex_21> I have no gui
<neutral> FAJ, there is no optin to get edid in nvidia-settings
<cplab2-58> Org-Mode; so how can i solve this now??
<FAJ> neutral:
<tyler_d> buggix: Vista requires the primary partition on your hard disk
<LTL> cplab2-58: un-comment the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<FAJ> neutral:  does it ask you to run nvidia-xconfig  ?
<Org-Mode> cplab2-58: you'll need to have internet, simple as that
<LTL> cplab2-58: or add the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnzorn> hotdog003, its an acer 5570
<meoblast001> how do you reenter a screen session?
<buggix> tyler_d: I've made a primary partition with gparted. or is it not the same?
<KillerOrca> screen -r
<tyler_d> buggix: I would say tias
<cplab2-58> LTL, Org-Mode; how do i uncomment it...
<TraceRoute> having a rather odd issue, install ubuntu on my other system, im dual booting it with windows, Note that windows is on a separate drive, the problem is when it gets finished installing i get a grub error 17 but when i set the bios to load windows first grub is fine and all is good?
<Org-Mode> LTL: didnt think of that good looking out :)
<gogzmer> alex_21: so, are u in here on a different comp then?
<onetinsoldier> cplab2-58: i don't know anything about aptoncd, but have you read the docs for it. it just sounds 'to me' as if you have not properly edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file on the target machines
<neutral> FAJ, what asks me ?
<buggix> tyler_d: so I have to install vista as the first os of the hd and then I can install ubuntu on a free partition?
<FAJ> neutral: have you tried adding the desired resolution to xorg.conf ?
<gogzmer> TraceRoute: what do you mean "set the bios to load windows first" ?
<Aframester> i am having a really hard time trying to register my nickname
<LTL> cplab2-58: i'm not familiar with that cd but sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  should be one of the first repo lines with a '#' sign in front of it. remove the #
<FAJ> !register | Aframester
<ubottu> Aframester: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<alex_21> gogzmer: Yes, I am on the host computer where this cli system is virtualized
<neutral> FAJ, no, how do i do that ?
<Beefy> buggix: have a look at this page: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<FAJ> !resolution | neutral
<ubottu> neutral: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tyler_d> buggix: that is correct to my knowledge
<TraceRoute> gogzmer when i set the disk boot priority
<onetinsoldier> cplab2-58: you aren't trying to install any packages on these systems that are no contained on the cd/dvd are you?
<buggix> Beefy: thx 4 the link. ^^
<tyler_d> buggix: I haven't run it that way though, I personally recommend just using virtualbox and installing vista
<seeker> thanks.
<onetinsoldier> cplab2-58: NO=NOT
<onetinsoldier> oopps
<neutral> FAJ, i know what x is.. i dont know how to add the resolution to xorg.conf
<gogzmer> TraceRoute: That is because there is only 1 MBR for your system
<juancabrito> How can I change my "kernel" to be "multimedia-optimized" or something to fix the "system timer resolution is too low"
<FAJ> neutral: look at that site; and look under 'setting resolution changes in xorg.conf'
<hotdog003> johnzorn: You might be interested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/237312 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970
<lasts> I'm having some problems with my keyboard/mouse after an upgrade to ubuntu intrepid. For the keyboard: altgr and left/down keys are not responding; for the mouse: no more copy/paste with the middle click. I've tried to change the keyboard and mouse config using the gui, but no success (105 keys already, so...). Any ideas?
<cplab2-58> onetinsoldier; i m trying to install packages which are not there in the cd
<onetinsoldier> cplab2-58: ok, that is a problem then
<cplab2-58> onetinsoldier; the other systems do not have net connection so i have to make updations
<TraceRoute> gogzmer I don't understand what that means, i never encountered this problem before
<hotdog003> johnzorn: Specifically the workarounds in the second link
<Org-Mode> yep for that you'll need internet cplab2-58
<Org-Mode> unless you have a Ubuntu CD/DVD around
<cplab2-58> Org-Mode; thats why i have used aptoncd
<Org-Mode> as far as I know aptoncd only contains a LIST of packages, not the full packages
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  aptoncd does not save the packages for reinstall; it just saves a list of packages.
<FAJ> as Org-Mode just said
<Org-Mode> yea its just a list
<FAJ> as stated directly in the aptoncd readme stuff
<Pelle_> Hi all, my ubuntu logs just filled my HD and I cant log back in to ubuntu at all. I am in winxp now. Anyone knows how to delete some files on my Ubuntu partition (ext3 i believe)
<cplab2-58> Org-Mode; it worked FAJ; so whats the alternative then
<Org-Mode> get a Ubuntu CD/DVD or internet
<LTL> cplab2-58: burn or get the proper cd/dvd
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  going to packages.ubuntu.com and getting the files that you need to get your internet up, and using a flash drive back and forth .
<Org-Mode> I hear bestbuy and circuit city even have Ubuntu CD's now
<cplab2-58> Org-Mode; We have pendrives...cd drive usages are retsricted in our lab
<Org-Mode> so you might try that route
<cplab2-58> Org-Mode, FAJ, LTL; We have pendrives...cd drive usages are retsricted in our lab
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  so just get the packages from packages.ubuntu.com  and get the ones you need to get your internet working...
<FAJ> or if you have a wired connection available.... that is helpful normally.
<Org-Mode> or install the packages needed on a USB stick
<cplab2-58> Org-Mode, FAJ, LTL; and somehow we want to install all packages which are required for lab
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  again internet will be your best option.
<cplab2-58> FAJ; u mean we can download the packages
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  yes.
<Org-Mode> ok well when you get home, download the packages on a USB stick
<\kira> best buy and curuit city with ubunut cd's??? Great news!
<Org-Mode> Kira its just what ive heard, not sure if thats true or not :)
<FAJ> cplab2-58: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cplab2-58> FAJ; only 1 system has net connection from whioch i m chatting with you all
<\kira> Org-Mode: I see :( Got my hopes up, at least :D
<FAJ> neutral:  is that working for you?
<musikgoat|main> Org-Mode:  BB has sold them previously, i don't see why they'd change...
<Org-Mode> Kira ubuntu can send you free CD's
<FAJ> or you can just burn your own ;)
<Org-Mode> musikgoat|main: ah ok
<neutral> FAJ, no, tried using xrandx
<FAJ> neutral:  did it work?
<LTL> cplab2-58: download the appropriate iso and burn it. use it.
<FAJ> neutral: i would try adding to xorg.conf and restarting; i would think it is your best route.
<neutral> FAJ, what should i add ?
<zaapiel> riddle me this, would full disk encryption be a bad idea on a laptop? is full disk encryption especially taxing on a laptop HD?
<FAJ> what is the res.s that you are looking for ?
<TestingTheTest> How do i kill a Zombie process ?
<LTL> TestingTheTest: rebooting usually
<TestingTheTest> Only
<TestingTheTest> ?
<musikgoat|main> zaapiel: eh, its fine, its implemented in many businesses nowadays
<onetinsoldier> TestingTheTest: yeah. i don't think you can\
<FAJ> TestingTheTest: you could try using sudo killall and that programs pid?
<gogzmer> TestingTheTest: define zombie?
<hotdog003> FAJ: Killall wants a program name, not a PID. Use kill instead.
<trollboy> kill -9 the_pid
<trollboy> where the pid is the pid of the application
<gogzmer> TestingTheTest: yup, use kill...if that doesn't work, reboot
<musikgoat|main> zaapiel: although some of the machines had trouble, its been going fine for most
<FAJ> hotdog003: TestingTheTest see hotdog003's and trollboy post above
<FAJ> neutral; what is the res. you are looking for?
<musikgoat|main> zaapiel: the trouble being poor performance, and long shutdown times
<gizmo> anyone help me in vuze i cant d/l a full movie..
<neutral> 1280x1024
<TraceRoute> gogzmer 1 master boot record? so why would linux install grub on my windows drive?
<cplab2-58> FAJ; i need packages like umbrello, gcc, g++, anjuta, eclipse...
<gizmo> where can i find a full movie d/l..using vuze
<trollboy> what is vuze?
<sshirley> Hi everyone. I posted this in #cups, but it looks like that channel is dead. :-)  I have CUPS running and I was able to configure it for the web interface. But it seems that my system can't see that my printer is attached (Samsung ML-1740). Can anyone tell me how to make my system recognize it?
<cplab2-58> musikgoat; long time
<FAJ> cplab2-58: again getting the free cds, using packages.ubuntu.com or getting on the internet...
<krazyfingerz47> sup guys, i cant get any sound, it says the audio drivers are installed, and i changed the privileges of my account and it has "Enable Sound: ON", how can i upgrade it or something?
<gizmo> where can i find a full movie d/l..using vuze
<LTL> neutral: if i pastebin'd my xorg.conf you could carefully insert the stuff. want it?
<onetinsoldier> trollboy: it's a frontend to Azureus
<cplab2-58> FAJ; i decided to get from packages.ubuntu.com
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  ok good choice ;)
<neutral> LTL, sure, let me try please
<onetinsoldier> !Azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<cplab2-58> FAJ; so how do i get all those packages from there
<trollboy> ah, onetinsoldier I use transmission
<LTL> neutral: i don't guarentee but it usually works.
<LTL> neutral: one sec
<neutral> LTL, ok
<onetinsoldier> trollboy: roger
<\kira> !sauerbraten
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sauerbraten
<gogzmer> TraceRoute: grub gets installed into the master boot record, and if windows existed before on the system, grub went into the existing mbr that windows was using
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  you look them up one by one through searching in the specific release you want them.
<\kira> :(
<TestingTheTest> Transmission is a better bittorrent clint... imo.
<\kira> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<FAJ> neutral: is LTL helping you now?
<trollboy> ubottu, you're a sad man if you don't know about sauerbraten
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gizmo> anyone can help me?
<FAJ> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neutral> FAJ he will pastebin is xorg.conf for my to copy some things
<cplab2-58> FAJ; i wanted the lastest ones...and there are dependencies also isn;t it...so do i get the dependenies automatically
<krazyfingerz47> Can i program C in ubuntu? what suggestions you have about it
<zaapiel> krazyfingerz47: use teh ruby or python
<cplab2-58> FAJ; actually someone suggested previous;y that aptoncd would solve this issue
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  no; you will see the dependencies in each package; you need to dll them too.
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Sure you can. You'll want a copy of build-essentials and a good Linux programming guide.
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  i think they are crazy; i have never heard that :)
<Aframester>      /msg nickserv register <35007> <aframester@gmail.com>
<FAJ> neutral:  just be careful in there, good luck.
<Aframester> crap
<neutral> FAJ, thank you
<hotdog003> Whoops. Nice one.
<Aframester>  /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<musikgoat|main> so you've figured out you need to change that password then?
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: but i dont want python man, i mean programming in C
<LTL> neutral: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91364/
<musikgoat|main> ;-)
<Flannel> Aframester: no brackets around password or email, by the way.
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: The 'build-essential' package has GCC (GNU C Compiler), and some other ones like "make".
<gogzmer> krazyfingerz47: you can...apt-get install build-essentials
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: I don't program in C, but it is totally possible.
<LTL> neutral: backup the original
<FAJ> LTL: neutral do not just copy his xorg.conf; your computer will have seizures.
<Aframester> can anyone tell me if it worked this time
<FAJ> LTL:  he is running nvidia.
<gizmo> how to remove vuze from my hardisk?
<musikgoat|main> krazyfingerz47: follow hotdog003's advice, build-essential package installed and a learn to c guidebook
<Aframester> lol
<cplab2-58> FAJ; hey this is difficult...there are so many packages and i have to select and download each one
<FAJ> LTL:  no ati.
<gizmo> anyone can help?
<neutral> LTL, thank you
<neutral> FAJ, i know
<FAJ> neutral:  okk.
<gogzmer> krazyfingerz47: C programming should only be used as pennance for other grevious programming sins, like abusing global variables
<LTL> FAJ: i didnt tell him to 'use' it just enter the certain info.
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  ya i know that is why ripping out the ethernet cable and plugging it into the other machine is useful
<hotdog003> Ouch. C has its place, gogzmer. ;)
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; hey this is DarkKnight
<FAJ> LTL:  i just wanted to make sure; he sounded like he was just going to c?p
<LTL> neutral: do NOT use the whole file!!!
<gogzmer> hotdog003: yeah, but they get harder and harder to find each day
<TestingTheTest> Thanks everybody... i either killed the zombie or it just died. :\ lol
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: i know C already but i didnt know that c can be programmed in phyton
<hotdog003> gogzmer: Perhaps. But if he's in a C programming course, python isn't going to help.
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: anyways, thanks =]
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: It can't.
<gogzmer> TestingTheTest: Shotguns can be used to kill zombies too!
<gizmo> i want to remuve azureus ...can anyone help me?
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Python was written in C
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: They go well together or so I've heard
<cplab2-58> FAJ; i have 65 machines.. the download speed comes upto 20kbps....i have to go for some other alternative
<FAJ> gizmo:  sudo apt-get remove azureus
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: But you can't program "C" in Python
<gogzmer> hotdog003: true
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: ohh
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: i know that
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: thats what i was saying
<LTL> FAJ: good of you to prevent disaster, thank you.
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: hi, whats going on?
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: so what should i DL for programming C then
<gogzmer> cplab2-58: you could try to set up your own repository within your LAN
<FAJ> cplab2-58: i've never had to do that.... however once you dll all the packages on one flash drive, just make 65 copies and that may make life easier?
<gogzmer> krazyfingerz47: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Well, firstly, I'd suggest getting a Linux C programming guide. C programming on Linux is different than Windows.
<FAJ> LTL:  unfortunately i don't know if he listened :\
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Secondly, you might consider an IDE like Eclipse
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i am in our computer lab...that's why i have a different name now...i used to chat with you using the name DarkKnight
<LTL> FAJ: i think he understands, pretty sure.
<\kira> Anyone know how I could moniter someone via the command line
<\kira> ?
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Finally, you'll need the GNU C Compiler. That's inside the 'build-essentials' package. Just type the magic command: 'sudo aptitude install build-essentials' and you'll get it.
<FAJ> LTL:  hence the reason why i just directed him to !resolutions "setting resolutions in xorg.conf"  ;)
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: yup
<\kira> moniter there GUI, is what I meant
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: hi
<gogzmer> \kira: how do you mean monitor someone?
<Flannel> hotdog003: build-essential, not build-essentials
<Photoguy> Hey, I'm downloading a (legal) torrent, can I pause it and restart, with out messing it up?
<MasterShrek> !ati > MasterShrek
<ubottu> MasterShrek, please see my private message
<cplab2-58> FAJ; now how do i DLL all the files...actually while using aptoncd..i have created an iso of all useful packages
<adr|gom> my Ubuntu install has been stuck at 100% (in the partitioning phase) for at least 45 minutes now...any ideas on what to do?
<gizmo> is it normal if d/l using bit torent with a slow rate..?
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Right, what Flannel said, build-essential, not build-essentials. Thanks, Flannel.
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; hi
<gogzmer> \kira: on a remote machine?
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: thanks a lot =]
<\kira> gogzmer: lol, now that I think of it, it sounds kinda creepy :D. I want to see what they are viewing in firefox
<\kira> gogzmer: yes, its remote. Im connected via ssh
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Good luck. Don't get yourself hurt out there in the wide world of C programming.
<FAJ> cplab2-58: with aptoncd what will happen is that all it will do is take the cd and tell the computer WHICH packages to install FROM THE INTERNET
<gogzmer> \kira: there is no good way
<onetinsoldier> \kira: vlc, rdesktop, or FreeNX.. i think
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: ^^ thanks
<\kira> gogzmer: dang, thanks anyways :)
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main;  i have 65 systems and i have a single net connection to a system. I have to install packages for all the systems...need help
<LTL> \kira: if they are in a 'screen' its easy, otherwise sudo tail -f /home/user/.bash_history might work in theory. never tried it.
<onetinsoldier> \kira: oops, that first one should be VNC
<\kira> onetinsoldier: I was hoping not through vnc, its not that important so i think ill just leave it. Thanks anyways
<onetinsoldier> \kira: VNC, rdesktop, or FreeNX.. i think
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  i have never done this before; but you could try only downloading those packages to a mother machine through the repos and then putting all of those on a flash drive; again cd would be best from here.
<krazyfingerz47> hotdog003: and last thing, i installed 8.10 version recently, and i cant get any sound , it says that the sounds drivers are properly installed, and i changes the privileges of my account so i can have sound, but nothing... i don t get any sound
<cplab2-58> FAJ; i have the iso image of all packages....now how do i use this to install
<\kira> LTL: not screen the console program. I meant GUI, like firefox
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: are you trying to be a repo proxy sort of thing, have packages available on the lan?  apt-proxy would be the best bet
<cplab2-58> FAJ; with pendrive
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  you will have to go to all of the computers and install all of the packages.....
<gogzmer> \kira: if they have their computer properly secured, you will have a tough time...if you have access to their home directory, you could try to monitor their FF cache, but an easier way would be to start wireshark and have it pump you the sniffed packets
<onetinsoldier> \kira: i hear that FreeNX is really good
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: you want to do net installs, or just have the repo packages available on the lan?
<LTL> \kira: no can do that i know of. unless your router may log activity or a syslog server
<FAJ> cplab2-58: got it!
<gizmo> is it normal d/l with bittorent with 36 peer?<---anyone can help me
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Hmm. To be honest, I'm not so sure how to help you. 8.10 uses PulseAudio for sound.
<hotdog003> krazyfingerz47: Is your sound card listed?
<\kira> gogzmer: im owner of the system, so I have sudo powers and everything. Im not trying to crack (or hack, depending on POF) someones machine. Just curious what they are up too at my house that requires java
<FAJ> sudo dpkg -iR <directory>
<FAJ> i think
<FAJ> Flannel:  does that sound right?
<gizmo> is it normal d/l with bittorent with 36 peer?<---anyone can help me
<FAJ> b/c cplab2-58 see above^^
<\kira> LTL: no, it doesnt. I tried that on another project. Thanks though, I think ill just leave it
<Flannel> FAJ: What's the -R for?
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  with that command you should be able to install all .deb packages on the flash drive; just change <directory> to where you need it to go
<LTL> gizmo: yes it is normal
<hotdog003> gizmo: 36 peers is actually pretty good.
<mooglinux> after installing kubuntu, only kde apps are able to use sound when im in gnome
<FAJ> Flannel:  b/c he needs to install a bunch of packages;not just one.
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i have installed all required packages on a system..i have lan connection to all systems///but net speed is very low...so somehow without downloading from net i have update all systems
<LTL> cplab2-58: mount the iso on a lan box and point apt to that box/partition?
<FAJ> Flannel:  -i|--install       <.deb file name> ... | -R|--recursive <directory> ...
<gizmo> hotdog003, what is the normal time for d/l movie using bittorent?
<\kira> mabye a keylogger would suffice, anyone want to reccommend a keylogger?
<FAJ> LTL:  he can't get inet ;)
<Flannel> FAJ: Ah, and they're not just globbable? sure, yeah.
<\kira> perferably in the respritories, easy to use.
<LTL> FAJ: do it across the lan, would that work?
<hotdog003> gizmo: Generally between about a day and ten years and $500,000, depending on if you get caught.
<FAJ> Flannel:  if i knew what that meant sure ;)
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: i'd say apt-proxy, why cant you inet?
<mooglinux> gizmo, it can take a long time. one or 2 days is not unrealistic
<cplab2-58> FAJ; so you mean i just extract the iso image into pendrive and use it to install...
<FAJ> LTL:  i guess you could do that, if all are collected.
<gizmo> mooglinux, so its normal if it take long time/
<mooglinux> yes. its not built for speed
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  if you have all of the packages... then sudo dpkg -iR <directory path> *should* work...
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; how do i use them....can you explain...is it easy
<fwaokda> can i watch netflix instantly on ubuntu? (plz say yes)
<Flannel> FAJ: *.deb is an example of globbing
<FAJ> Flannel:  o ok
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<hotdog003> gizmo: Totally. BitTorrent is a great way to efficiently distribute large files, but regardless, it still takes a long time.
<cplab2-58> FAJ; what's -iR
<LTL> fwaokda: theres is supposed to be a plugin for netflix, apt-cache search it
<gizmo> yeah thats rite
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  i dunno if you could do it over a lan,,, if all of the computers are connected,, but it looks like musikgoat|main has a apt-proxy package for you.
<FAJ> cplab2-58:  that is install|recursive
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: you put the mounted iso on the apt-proxy machine, then set the machines to get dl's from the local proxy, and anything the server doesn't have or is old, will get updated from the official repo
<FAJ> musikgoat|main:  good catch!  that's a nice package.
<musikgoat|main> its useful for slow wan
<fwaokda> LTL, i see something for mythtv but thats it
<Kakinho> reiniciando........
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: you likely would want to install the packaged version, instead of building it like the site says...
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: hello. so did you get pidgin compiled and installed ok?
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i am going through the site...but what does building mean
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: this may be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Nope. build-dep never worked. I just reverted back to 2.5.2
<LTL> fwaokda: i see various hacks googling it, try google 'ubuntu +netflix'  doesnt look promising, yet...
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: building is taking the source code of an application and running commands to configure it for your distribution and hardware
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: whaa? build-dep worked fine for me. hmmm
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: as in the .deb's are pre-built packages
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: It just said failed to resolve dependencies...
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Thanks for helping anyways!
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: huh, i wonder what that's about
<fwaokda> LTL, ya it doesn't :(  I'd watch it through my windows on virtualbox but my sound isn't 100% working on it yet
<KillerOrca> ok, I just cloned my ubuntu install using clonezilla, unplugged the old harddisk, booted up, and on the screen it just scrolls "GRUB, GRUB, GRUB", now what?
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; actuually i have to make fast updations to all the systems...can you explain how to do this...i suppose going for the packages is a better idea
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: ok, you're welcome. better luck next time
<WebcamWonder> onetinsoldier: Yeah. That was my first attempt to compile something. Disaster :D
<LTL> KillerOrca: infinite loop, nasty.
<LTL> KillerOrca: ctrl+c work?
<onetinsoldier> WebcamWonder: i'm very surprised it didn't work, weird
<KillerOrca> LTL, didn't seem to, I hit it and it just kept scrolling
<LTL> KillerOrca: boot off a cd and peruse /boot/grub/menu.lst  ...something is amiss.
<kitche> KillerOrca: you most likely have to reinstall grub
<MrWindex> hey all.  quick question. what's the name of that CPU/Memory/ status program that runs as a side bar. and can I get it with apt-get?
<hotdog003> Hey, I feel silly. There was a program that shows you the UUID of all block devices attached to your system, but I simply cannot remember it for the life of me. What was it?
<hotdog003> MrWindex: Conky?
<KillerOrca> LTL, well there is a little issue there, system is not fast enough for a normal livecd had to install with alternate one
<KillerOrca> kitche, how would I reinstall grub?
<onetinsoldier> hotdog003: blkid?
<MrWindex> hotdog003: YES! thank you
<hotdog003> onetinsoldier: DUDE YOU ROCK.
<kitche> !grub > KillerOrca just follow the instructs in the link
<ubottu> KillerOrca, please see my private message
<dgarr>  hotdog003: ls -lR /dev/disk
<hotdog003> Thank you.
<LTL> hotdog003: or blkid
<onetinsoldier> hotdog003: ok, lol. you're welcome
<hotdog003> dgarr: Thanks. That works too.
<neutral> LTL FAJ thank you, couldnt solve it but its late
<neutral> have to go
<spanther> take care :)
<KillerOrca> kitche, not sure since I just skimmed the instructions, but does it matter which ubuntu livecd version I use?
<LTL> neutral: sorry man
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; you there
<kitche> KillerOrca: shouldn't
<neutral> LTL, no problem
<neutral> LTL, tank you
<neutral> thank you*
<KillerOrca> kitche, thanks, will give it a go
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: apt-proxy or apt-cacher are good for the slow wan, but to update all the machines, you could try just ssh'ing into each (if sshd is running) and running an update script, that should be fine if you know the ip's of the machines, and have the user privilege to update
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; so how do i do that ssh'ing...can you explain me.....
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i have the priviledges
<musikgoat|main> do you know the ip of a box you want to update?
<musikgoat|main> ssh username@ipaddress
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; is box--sytem
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; is box--system
<musikgoat|main> yes, sorry
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: Yes, we say "box" as shorthand for "computer"
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main, hotdog003; okk then i'll follow this stylew
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: so...  ssh username@ipaddress sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i know the ip addresses of all the stsetms
<musikgoat|main> i think that'd work
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i know the ip addresses of all the boxes
<musikgoat|main> ok
<hotdog003> musikgoat|main: No, that'd run the apt-get update command on the remote box and then run the apt-get upgrade command on the local box because of the ; , I think.
<musikgoat|main> hotdog003: yeah, your right, the ssh session will end
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; now the box from which i m chatting with you has net connection...so from this box i have to run that coomand is it??
<anfangs> is it OK to burn a CD iso to DVD?
<musikgoat|main> so add the ssh username@ip before each command, separated by the ;  if you want to keep it all on one line
<hotdog003> cplab2-58, muskigoat|main: Try ssh username@ipaddress 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' with the ''s.
<ibe> tes
<supasteri> anyone had success with suspend and sony vaio z12?
<musikgoat|main> hotdog003: right
<supasteri> ibex 8.10
<cplab2-58> hotdog003; s.  ??
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: Sorry. What I meant was surrounding the aptitude-update and such with a single quote.
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: you want to ssh to the system/box that you want to want to update the packages on,  but if you want the packages to be updated from the server with the iso, then you must setup apt-proxy or apt-cacher on that server first
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: Like this. ssh username@ipaddress 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<LTL> cplab2-58: he meant without the quotes i think
<musikgoat|main> no, with
<hotdog003> LTL: No, with the single quote because the ssh session would end after the first command without.
<LTL> cplab2-58: he mean WITH the quotes SO soorry
<LTL> hotdog003: my bad, excuse me.
<hotdog003> And... wait... one last thing, you don't want your password showing up on screen, so do ssh -t I guess.
<musikgoat|main> hotdog003: good call,  and -y to the apt-get commands to have them automate and say yes to everything
<Teey> hello
<hotdog003> Aha.
<musikgoat|main> ssh -t username@ipaddress 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y'
<LTL> musikgoat|main: hotdog003 very clever!
<musikgoat|main> now, if you really want to automate things, look up ssh keys, and setup a script to hit all the ip's with this command, but that would take some reading
<musikgoat|main> s/look up/set up
<\kira> Whats a program for linux that can read sqlite databases?
<Flannel> \kira: sqlite
<\kira> Flannel: explain please? Im trying to read the .sqlite format. Is the program called sqlite?
<five> How do i drag and drop files from my desktop into a virtuabox of windows xp?
<\kira> five: try installing guest additions
<Flannel> \kira: there is.
<\kira> Flannel: thanks
<five> ok thnx /kira
<\kira> five: im not sure if guest additions allows you to do that, but if it doesnt, just set up a shared folder and copy them over.
<Ward1983> how can i find out why one of my kernels stops with a black screen?
<\kira> five: your welcome :)
<lasalite> can i get help?
<CaptainMorgan> !ask | lasalite
<ubottu> lasalite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lasalite> hey all
<Flannel> !ask | lasalite
<lasalite> ok thanks
<\kira> Ward1983: we dont support custom kernels, just a note :)
<musikgoat|main> mmm, CaptainMorgan, sounds good, i'll take another
<Ward1983> \kira, so i cannot even ask how i can find out what goes wrong? its bad enough allready that there is no xen kernel in the repo's
<lasalite> i have xubuntu, and i have java already installed, however when i visit a jre webpage , it says it isnt installed
<\kira> Ward1983: you can ask, but dont expect support. It was just a note, I think people will tell you how to find out what went wrong, if they know, but dont hope for it.
<lasalite> ok
<sikun> i am trying to get my wireless working.. well at least the connectivity, i have a atheros card so the card is working. but i am trying to connect to a ad-hoc network setup on a windows machine but will not connect, the windows machine shows it connected but no signal strength
<Ward1983> \kira, lots of ubuntu supported things here i never got an answer on so... i'm used to it
<Phase> Whats the package with all the normal compiling tools, etc?
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i think i have to install ssh??
<\kira> Ward1983: sorry I cant help you :)
<Flannel> Phase: build-essential
<n2diy> cplab2-58, libcdev, or something like that.
<lasalite> phase: me?
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: On the receiving computer, type this: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Phase> Flannel, thanks
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: alot of installs come with sshd, but you'd have to check locally if its running,  are you getting errors?
<Ward1983> \kira, no problem, i'm jsut a bit annoyed because i jsut read there is no xen support in 8.10, and then you told me custom kernels were not supported, bad timing i guess :p
<Flannel> musikgoat|main: No Ubuntu installs come with sshd
<Ward1983> \kira, didn't mean anything by it
<cplab2-58> musikgoat, hotdog003; do i have to install ssh on ther system with net and also on the recieving computers
<\kira> Ward1983: well, good luck :) Im sure there is other channels (or forums) that might be able to help you
<Ward1983> \kira, im allready in #linux aswell, but thought i'd ask here too since i use ubuntu
<\kira> Ward1983: yea, I do that too :D
<musikgoat|main> Flannel: sorry, guess i've just expected it
<n2diy> Ward1983, \kira tyr #kernel?
<n2diy> try
<LTL> cplab2-58: you need openssh-server on all boxes
<Ward1983> n2diy, didnt even know it existed, but isnt that overkill? lol
<cplab2-58> LTL; is that the only thing???
<acecase> when I boot the liveCD then run the install, do I get the same modules, etc that are available on the LiveCD or just what it needed for my system?
<LTL> cplab2-58: thats also the package name for client-server package
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: SSH lets you log in to other computers. That should be all you need.
<LTL> cplab2-58: it should run upon install
<n2diy> Ward1983, well if your playing with a kernel, that's where I would go. Your playing a long shot here, no?
<cplab2-58> LTL, hotdog003; so i just need ssh and ssh-sever..
<Ward1983> n2diy, i allready asked :)
<Ward1983> n2diy, its just a kernel from a deb i didnt compile it
<LTL> hotdog003: doesnt he need sshd running on all boxes?
<five> it says failed to download the guest additions iso, is there another way to get it
<Ward1983> n2diy, compiling will be for tomorrow is nobody can help me :p
<Ward1983> if
<acecase> I want to install ubuntu, add some packages, and turn that into a new LiveCD, but I'm afraid I won't have the great hardware support by default that the ubuntu LiveCD has.
<n2diy> Ward1983, ok, I'm late to the game here, why do you think the kernel is your problem?
<lukeekblad> Hello, I just downloaded Savage2Install-1.5.0-i686(2).bin onto my desktop but I dont know how to run it.  Can someone please tell me how?  thanks
<cplab2-58> LTL, hotdog003; ssh has dependencies on openssh-client, openssh-sever
<Ward1983> n2diy, because only that specific kernel doesnt boot (its a xen kernel, not from the repos)
<hotdog003> LTL: Yes, he does. SSHD should be running.
<Ward1983> n2diy, well i mean it boots fine but stops with a black screen, but doesnt crash
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: That's normal.
<LTL> cplab2-58: package openssh-server installs client and server, i believe you need the server running on all boxes.
<acecase> lukeekblad you don't. it is an image. you mount/burn the image. Don't know what Savage2Install is
<giganto> hi all, i installed wordpress via apt but i can't seem to find / launch it
<n2diy> Ward1983, ok, not familiar with Xen, but I have had problems with insuffecient ram doing that to me.
<lukeekblad> acecase:   well, thats the name of the file.  Its a game called savage 2
<Ward1983> n2diy, 4GB , 64bit :p
<cplab2-58> LTL; so i just need to select ssh and the others get installed
<LTL> cplab2-58: get them both with one package, standard procedure.
<acecase> lukeekblad if it's a game then you will want to burn it to a disk or mount the image to install it
<n2diy> Ward1983, ummm, ok! :)
<Aframester> do i appear registered yet
<Starnestommy> Aframester: registered where?
<LTL> cplab2-58: openssh-server package has all you need.
<Aframester> oh my nick
<Starnestommy> Aframester: no
<sleepy_cat> can u play win98 games in ubuntu 8.04
<acecase> lukeekblad google [burn ".bin" images]
<Ward1983> n2diy, could it be it doesnt support that xrandr thing? (i didnt even know about it since a few days ago0
<n2diy> Ward1983, and I have had problems with mixed, unmatched ram?
<Somali-Pirate> #trivia???
<woody86> When setting up multiple computers with f@h do I need to spcify machine1, machine2, etc in the setup or does it not matter?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Ward1983> n2diy, no the ram is perfectly fine :) they are matched
<n2diy> Ward1983, never heard of xrandr?
<silv3r_m00n> can quanta be configured such that... it keeps a local copy of files and upon request it uploads it to the ftp server ?
<LTL> Aframester: freenode will email an activation notice before you can login.
<acecase> I have to ask myself why some of these people are running linux. Didn't windows come with the puter they got for their birthday?
<Aframester> ok thx
<n2diy> Ward1983, ok, can't add anything now? GL.
<giganto> hi all, i installed wordpress via apt but can't seem to find it anywhere, where would it be located??
<Ward1983> n2diy, something new since 8.10, apperantly xorg.conf is not beign used anymore or something (thats what someone told me)
<hotdog003> giganto: http://localhost/wordpress, perhaps?
<Starnestommy> Aframester: you need to do it using the steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and you need to pay attention to any error messages you get from nickserv
<Ward1983> n2diy, i dunno what you mean by that
<cplab2-58> LTL; this has to be installed on all systems?
<hotdog003> giganto: You could always to dpkg -L wordpress to see what files that package installed.
<hotdog003> cplab2-58: Yes, if you want to do it remotely.
<n2diy> Ward1983, GL, good luck, I'm stumped.
<LTL> cplab2-58: im afraid so, no other way to do it.
<Ward1983> n2diy, ah sure thanx anyway
<n2diy> Ward1983, GL
<cplab2-58> LTL; ya i am doing that
<Ward1983> n2diy, thanx
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58: i guess that goes back to your original problem,  have you checked if the lan machines are accepting connections?
<Aframester>  /msg nickserv register 35007 Aframester
<Aframester> dang
<Starnestommy> Aframester: never put spaces before the /
<Aframester> i give up
<wrc> helloooo
<sikun> i cannot connect to a windows ad-hoc network.. the ubuntu machine attempts to connect then fails, on the windows machine it shows it is connected but says no signal.. what would be wrong?
<Starnestommy> Aframester: and it's /msg nickserv register your-password your-email
<Aframester> thx
<n2diy> Ward1983, thanx: tnx
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; but without ssh i dont think we can connect
<LTL> Ward1983: if its a fresh install of 8.10, then xserver.xorg isnt used, from what i gather, upgraded versions still use it
<LTL> Ward1983: intrepid updated my xorg.conf so thats a fact.
<Ward1983> LTL, that makes it even more confusing! :o
<musikgoat|main> have you checked? do you know if whoever installed the systems may have installed the ssh server package?
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; wait a sec please...i m checking it out
<LTL> Ward1983: 8.10 fresh install doesnt need xorg.conf, upgrading prior versions of ubuntu will continue to use it.
<lukeekblad> ace2001ac8:   so I actually have the mount the game to a disk to play it?
<nDevastator> are there any virtualization softwares out there for 8.04 that don't cost $$$
<nDevastator> that allow use of an existing partition
<LTL> cplab2-58: on any remote box do a netstat -tunap  if port 22 is listening, sshd is running youre good to go.
<n8tuser> nDevastator-> time is money, so none
<hotdog003> nDevastator: QEMU
<Aframester> now did it work?
<hotdog003> But it's slow
<nDevastator> !QEMU
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<hotdog003> sssslllloooowwww
<Starnestommy> Aframester: yes
<hotdog003> Maybe libvirt could do that. I'm not sure.
<LTL> Aframester: your logged in ok.
<Starnestommy> hotdog003: not with kqemu or if it's kvm
<Aframester> lolz thx for ur help
<Ward1983> LTL, as i said: thats even more confusing (yet i understand)
<hotdog003> Starnestommy: True, but those only work for the high-end Intel and AMD chips.
<sleepy_cat> is there any way to get the windows 98 game ro run on ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Aframester: by the way, for help with freenode the best channel is #freenode
<Aframester> thx
<Starnestommy> hotdog003: they work on a relatively low-end AMD chip that I got last year
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i am booting the system...and i'll teel you
<cplab2-58_> musikgoat|main; i am booting the system...and i'll just tell you
<musikgoat|main> ok
<nDevastator> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LTL> Ward1983: its all about running x windows, the hal daemon makes the settings, so a configuration file isn't needed.
<cplab2-58_> musikgoat|main; i tried it...it says connectiosn refused
<Ward1983> LTL, still i allways had to use xorg.conf so its confusing for me
<cplab2-58_> musikgoat|main; i tried it...it says connection refused
<LTL> Ward1983: did you upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<cplab2-58_> musikgoat|main; i tried it...it says connection refused
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? My 64bit machine keeps on dropping the network connection, and requires a reboot to be able to connect again. I only have a minute or two before it drops the connection, so I can't even run the updater.
<justizin> hello, I have IPMI KVM access to our managed / hosted server, and the provider gives us a Windows client.  As IPMI is a standard, I wonder if there are any f/oss, esp linux viewers avail.  in ubuntu repos would be a super plus to make my netbook a killer utility rather effortlessly :)
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58_: ok, i saw your messages
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Brack10> hi I'm having trouble with server 2008 on vbox so I added the repo to my software sources to get the latest version, but my synaptic is not showing the latest version after updating.  Could someone please help?
<LTL> cplab2-58_: one thing even if its running you need to use a login switch to an existing account on that remote box
<musikgoat|main> cplab2-58_: , so you'd need to install openssh-server then to allow access from a central place...
<justizin> woody86: what kind of conn?  any reason you'd think this problem is particular to 64bit-ness?
<silv3r_m00n> i need help on quanta plus (webdev tool) how can i keep a local folder for a site and upload it when needed ... ?
<LTL> cplab2-58_: example ssh -l user ip-address or you get refused.
<silv3r_m00n> like dreamweaver
<cplab2-58_> musikgoat|main, LTL; ssh username@ipaddress sudo apt-get update     this was the command that i had run
<woody86> justizin, well it worked fine when I installed 32 bit to test it out, then I installed 64 bit and it's buggy
<LTL> cplab2-58_: that should work, sshd must not be installed/running
<woody86> justizin, it's a 64 bit machine' fyi
<LTL> cplab2-58_: sshd is the server daemon
<cplab2-58_> LTL; so i need openssh-sever..i am going to install it
<LTL> cplab2-58_: affirmative
<woody86> justizin, and it's a wireless connection
<Ward1983> LTL, no fresh install, i have no problems with my graphics
<LTL> Ward1983: yeah, forget xorg.conf, you dont need/use it anymore.
<cplab2-58_> LTL; hey where can i get these package files...so that i dont have to download for every box
<LTL> cplab2-58_: note- you need that package on every single box....eek.
<cplab2-58_> LTL; ya... so instead of downloading i can use the packages on every system
<LTL> cplab2-58_: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<muhammad> ikutdong_87@yahoo.com
<_hase> Hi I just bought a new MP3 player, an apparently it only plays video files that are in .smv format, but I have not been able to find anything that will convert avis to smvs
<Aframester> im new to ubuntu and linux in general can anyone suggest some good reading
<Aframester> im tired on MS
<_hase> Can ffmpeg be used to convert avis to smvs the way it works with mpegs or no?
<hotdog003> Aframester: A book called "How Linux Works" is pretty sweet. You could look up Wikipedia, perhaps the Ubuntu community documentation.
<hotdog003> The best way to learn is by doing.
<Flannel> Aframester: help.ubuntu.com
<LTL> Aframester: start here- https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html
<Aframester> im doing (fingers crossed)
<Aframester> thx
<_hase> I found a freeware windows program that supposedly does this but I hate wine with a passion
<lasts> I'm having some problems with my keyboard/mouse after an upgrade to ubuntu intrepid. For the keyboard: altgr and left/down keys are not responding; for the mouse: no more copy/paste with the middle click. I've tried to change the keyboard and mouse config using the gui, but no success (105 keys already, so...). Any ideas?
<LTL> lasts: try system - preferences - keyboard, or system -admin - hardware testing
<LTL> lasts: disable effects first
<lasts> effects are disabled; I've tried the first
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? My 64bit machine keeps on dropping the network connection, and requires a reboot to be able to connect again. I only have a minute or two before it drops the connection, so I can't even run the updater.
<lasts> the second one is only sending infos to the developpers, no?
<LTL> lasts: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard [might work] in a terminal
<lasts> ok
<lasts> hum
<lasts> well, keyboard is not a package :D
<krazyfingerz47> i have no sound, anyone helps?
<LTL> lasts: check here- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InputDevices
<lasts> thanks
<n8tuser> woody86-> would you mind switching back to 32bit?
<lianimator> if I set my nvidia card to run on full speed (highest frequency), does turning off compiz reduce memory consumption?
<LTL> lianimator: turning off compiz saves memory no doubt about it.
<LTL> lianimator: not to mention cpu also.
<lianimator> *oops, I meant battery consumption..
<lasts> hmm LTL, the wiki doesn't help
<LTL> lianimator: battery, i would guess, some, yes.
<lianimator> I've set my nvidia to always run on full speed.
<lasts> I'm not trying to use special keys, just traditional keys
<lianimator> (workaround to flash screen problem)
<peaces> my laptop never overheated when i had windows installed, but now since i have switched to ubuntu it does quite a bit.  Is there a way to increase the rpms on my fan or some other setting i can change to fix this?
<lasts> before the upgrade to ubuntu intrepid, they were working..
<obf213> hey im trying to change with plug ins my firefox uses i downloaed the mplayer ones and the vlc ones, when i go to options then applications, i dont see any of the vlc ones, so i want to add them as a thirdy option, however when ever i find the plugin file and select it, it never gets added.
<obf213> before i installed the mplayer files vlc was the other options listed besides the defualt
<Brack10> ok so I'm trying to install vbox 2.1.0 so I added the software source and did sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.1 which worked ifne
<Brack10> fine*
<LTL> lasts: HAL probably commented the keyboard/mouse configs out of /etc/X11/xorg.conf take a peek at it.
<Brack10> but now I can't start it
<Brack10> virtualbox and virtualbox-2.1 do nothing
<maco> Brack10: dont forget to install the kernel modules
<lasts> yeah, it did LTL
<Brack10> maco: I did
<lasts> but I don't what is HAL or how to config it
<maco> Brack10: ok. then i have no idea.
<Brack10> do I need virtualbox-ose?
<maco> Brack10: that's an older version of vbox
<Brack10> I'm using non-free
<lasts> the /etc/hal/ is kinda empty
<Brack10> ok
<maco> Brack10: -ose is the free one
<Tonno> Hi everyone, I am looking for a program that let me transfer file to other user, I mean... I have the amsn, but the transfer is to slowly to the other user, so I want a program that let me transfer that file to that one "user".... just like a torrent, is there is one?
<maco> Brack10: but the version of it in the repos is older
<Brack10> so virtualbox in the terminal should work then?
<zamaran> donde carajo hay alguna mierda de chat en castellano con esta poronga?
<peaces> is there a way to increase my fan rpm's or any other setting i could change to stop my laptop from overheating so much?
<_hase> Ok well through googling and the ubuntu forums I found something that should hopefully work called smv_encode
<maco> Brack10: you can see if it throws any errors
<Brack10> The program 'virtualbox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<maco> peaces: check that your thermal compound hasn't dried up
<LTL> lasts: well, hal is messing you up. other than tweaking xorg.conf i don't have an answer.
<maco> Brack10: maybe it has another command name?
<peaces> maco: its a laptop
<Brack10> virtualbox-2.1 is already the newest version.
<maco> peaces: so?
<zamaran> nadie entendio una verga no?
<lasts> LTL, can I remove HAL ? :)
<zamaran> ok chao!!!
<LTL> lasts: absolutely not
<peaces> maco: a new on at that.  And I have no idea how to check that on a laptop
<b3z3rk3r> anyone in here familiar with synergy
<gizmo> can i serve mp3 dcc in Xchat?
<maco> peaces: open up the bottom, unscrew the heatsink, and look
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r:  i use it
<maco> peaces: unless it's a macbook, you should be able to see it
<LTL> gizmo: you can send
<gizmo> i mean like serving people..
<Tonno> Hi everyone, I am looking for a program that let me transfer file to other user, I mean... I have the amsn, but the transfer is to slowly to the other user, so I want a program that let me transfer that file to that one "user".... just like a torrent, is there is one?
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, im looking to setup a windows/ubuntu synergy but im failing quite bad :P  any ideas?
<gizmo> whos request song..
<obf213> any ideas about this plug in thing? after i removed mplayer plugin VLC pluging showed up as alternative to defaults however before when i tried to add VLC manually it didn't work
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: sorry don't care about windows can't help there
<peaces> maco: i would consider that but its only 3 months old, and i never had any overheating with windows
<maco> peaces: oh.  maybe you can get the cpu to run at a lower speed?
<LTL> gizmo: i'm not that familiar with xchat, it may be scriptable.
<Tonno> Hi everyone, I am looking for a program that let me transfer file to other user, I mean... I have the amsn, but the transfer is to slowly to the other user, so I want a program that let me transfer that file to that one "user".... just like a torrent, is there is one?
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, ok.. how about linux/linux setup? i can adapt for windows as it has a good gui unlike linux
<maco> peaces: im not sure how to force a max speed on the cpu. if  you install powertop, you can see what apps are causing the most power usage (and thus the most heat)
<muhammad> halo
<asanhunt> hello
<Guest36679> halo
<Guest36679> hai
<maco> Tonno: dropbox?
<Guest36679> jablai
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: there is quicksynergy a gui for synergy in the repos if you need a gui. put that on the server. run synergyc HOST on the client.
<maco> Tonno: its an online storage thing with a desktop client
<Guest36679> wah
<commander_> hi guys
<Guest36679> hii
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, so after i have the server setup, i just run synergyc (client side) and voila?
<commander_> why doesn't cheese work on ubuntu 8.10?
<WebGuest> hey can someone help me out with what I am assuming to be a GRUB problem?  I just installed ubuntu with an existing windows xp pro x4 install for dualbooting.  The ubuntu installation went without a hitch, no errors but when I rebooted after the install my computer just automatically booted windows xp.
<commander_> the webcam software
<Guest36679> dont have
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: in the quicksynergy - if you are using the gui - put the client name in the appropriate location. If you don't use the gui, you need to edit the config files yourself. They are pretty straight forward. then yes, it's just a voila. keyboard/mouse/clipboard will be "shared"
<simpleos> This remind anyone of Cthulthu? http://saltaquarium.about.com/library/graphics/cuttleeatinggoldfishDunlop_400.JPG
<simpleos> sorry for riduciolsy long link
<asanhunt> I am interested in some help with Ubuntu setup... I'm trying to learn how to "enable" my currently disabled wlan0
<simpleos> soory! wrong window!
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, also, how do i get it to start automatically from adding synergy as a session? synergyc right?
<obf213> how do i tell firefox to use already installed plugins?
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: sure, just launch the appropriate commands at startup. "synergyc HOST" will be from the client.
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, great thx, il give it a go now!  :)
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: good luck!
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, ty :P
<nDevastator> help my system just powered off unexpectedly and now my screen resolution is messed up and my normal resolutions arent available
<hashbrowns> hey can someone help me out with what I am assuming to be a GRUB problem?  I just installed ubuntu with an existing windows xp pro x4 install for dualbooting.  The ubuntu installation went without a hitch, no errors but when I rebooted after the install my computer just automatically booted windows xp.
<pikke> i kissed the rains down in aaaaafrica
<pikke> sorry, wrong window
<hashbrowns> x64 **
<LTL> hashbrowns: read /boot/grub/menu.lst  does chainloader appear at the bottom along with title and xp windows
<Suhail> doesn't apt-get create a /etc/mysql dir for you with a default my.cnf file?
<hashbrowns> LTL: when i tried to open that file via a terminal session on the live CD,  cd /boot/grub said that it didnt exist
<nDevastator> anyone know why an unexpected power off might cause my screen resolution to change
<cQ> i think ubuntu will crash hardware.who can support this?
<quik__> is ubuntu 8.10 considered stable?
<quik__> compared to 8.04LTS
<Ricket> cQ: PEBKAC
<cQ> ubuntu not stable
<ushimitsudoki> quik__: It was a bit flaky for me right after the upgrade, but now is perfectly fine
<yaris123456789> hey guys when i run test.pl in command line it works, but whe i run it in browser, it throws 500 internal server error.......
<LTL> hashbrowns: if you were looking at the ubuntu partition, i'd say you need to fix grub
<obf213> hey this is pretty rediculous. to get a plug in to work i had to uninstall the plugins that superceded it.
<quik__> ushimitsudoki: as a desktop?
<obf213> this means to get the vlc plugin to work i had to remove all the totem ones etc
 * quik__ will be running server
<ushimitsudoki> quik__: yes main desktop
<obf213> any ideas as to why this is? why i couldnt simply add the vlc plugins to firefox since they were already downloaded?
<cQ> i openmy laptop,then i can hear the long "bep" sound.play song then can hear " bizz" or something from speaker.
<Ricket> quik__: i'd say it's probably safe to assume each official release of ubuntu is more stable than the previous release, in general. software typically progresses towards more stable as time goes on... microsoft being the exception, of course.
<quik__> wrong button :)
<Ricket> cQ: i'd say that's a personal problem. have you spoken with tech support? software is not going to ruin hardware, that's not really possible.
<nDevastator> okay so after reboot my screen resolutions are back... before reboot it showed my ndivia drivers as active though
<hashbrowns> LTL: how can I ensure that I am looking at the ubuntu partition on my hdd and not my CD? maybe im looking at my CD since im using the live cd, pwd returns /home/ubuntu if that helps at all.
<KillerOrca> I cloned  my ubuntu install to a new hdd, took out the old one, rebooted, got an infinite loop, reinstalled grub, thought it worked, but now when I boot I am stuck on a blue colored screen
<nDevastator> also should i install my driver if it didnt auto detect it ?
<simon_b> hi all
<cplab2-58> musikgoat|main; i have installed this on 1 other box and this box also.... now can you repeat the command again
<simon_b> could someone comment: is this fstab OK: http://www.pastebin.ca/1291769 ??
<LTL> hashbrowns: i've never used a livecd, but it sounds like you're in the right place. during install did it verify another OS existed?
<cQ> open firefox for browsing on ubuntu is bad :(..slow to move arow down.even in xp is ok but ubuntu,just small flash,it becoming lag..
<draven> if i'm doing an install on a system already raided do i need 8.10 server or alternate?
<blah569> Whenever I download the Flash Player 10 .deb file, and I attempt to install it, I receive "Incorrect Architecture: i368"  I can not find any other file that does not give me this error message.
<hashbrowns> LTL: yes, it allowed me to choose what I would like to import from my windows installation,  Things like desktop images, my documents folder, etc.
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: you are on amd64?
<draven> blah569, do you know what architecture you installed for your base os?
<blah569> I am not completely sure.
<blah569> draven:  I am not completely sure
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: uname -a
<LTL> hashbrowns: i think you need to run grub-install, but you better ask some more.
<blah569> draven:  x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blah569> Thanks, ushimitsudoki.
<cplab2-58> LTL; i have installed it on a system. can you tell me the command to connect
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: get native alpha here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<asanhunt> How do I enable wlan0?
<hashbrowns> LTL: what harm can come from just going ahead and running grub-install?
<KillerOrca> how do I find out what my hard drive is 'hda1, etc'?
<cplab2-58> LTL; i have installed ssh...now i need the command to connect the systems
<amuro> hi how to install skype in dell mini?
<LTL> cplab2-58: ssh username@ip-address  [the username must exist on the target host + its password
<amuro> the one in skype.com said invalid
<nDevastator> whats the best way to install lamp on 8.04
<cplab2-58> LTL; the target is this box from which i am talking to you
<nDevastator> apt ?
<LTL> cplab2-58: ssh localhost
<nDevastator> and just install the seperate or is there still a lamp repo
<cplab2-58> LTL; so i have to run this command from the other system which needs the update??
<blah569> Gah, the links on that page as well do not work.
<nDevastator> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<amuro> anyone can help my ubuntu problem?
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? My 64bit machine keeps on dropping the network connection, and requires a reboot to be able to connect again. I only have a minute or two before it drops the connection, so I can't even run the updater.
<LTL> cplab2-58: from another box you ssh yourname@your-ip
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: yes they do. i have installed flash on amd64 there a dozen times. describe the problem.
<n8tuser> woody86-> would you mind switching back to 32bit?
<blah569> What would I launch the (*.so) file with?
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: ah no no ... you don't launch it
<cplab2-58> LTL; yes connected...now how do i make the update
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: read here for how i did it: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/11/18/real-64-bit-flash-on-amd64/
<LTL> cplab2-58: use scp to copy file[s] uses the same ssh protocol
<n8tuser> blah569-> some you can, but not all *.so
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, im back.. :(
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: basically you just need to copy the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ but there are some additional points
<cplab2-58> LTL; copy file; i have to update the synaptic manager and install the packages which this box has installed
<blah569> ushimitsudoki:  Ahhh, thanks.
<KillerOrca> how do i find the label for my hard drive, hda1, hdb etc?
<hashbrowns> I'm having problems dualbooting windows xp pro x64 and ubuntu 8.10 64-bit.  The ubuntu install went allright, no errors.  After the reboot though, my computer just automatically booted my windows installation without any prompt to choose which OS I would like to boot.  How do I fix this?
<LTL> cplab2-58: you lost me
<Slart> KillerOrca: gparted might be able to help you
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: no problem. big point to keep in mind is that you are manually installing this shared library. so when the real native package (.deb) comes out, you might want to un-do everything you are doing now.
<KillerOrca> Slart, there is some command, I just can't remember it
<cplab2-58> LTL; ??
<b3z3rk3r> hey ushimitsudoki i know you're busy here, was hoping u'd help me with the client side commands for synergy???
<Slart> KillerOrca: there are many many commands.. sudo blkid is another
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: sure if i can
<Slart> KillerOrca: or lshw, ls /dev/hd*, fdisk -l
<n8tuser> woody86-> why are you not responding?
<cplab2-58> LTL; i didnt get you..
<LTL> cplab2-58: you have the openssh-server deb on your box? right
<blah569> ushlimitsudoki:  Ah ok, thanks.
<amuro> how to install skype?, sudo apt-get install skype gives me error
<cplab2-58> LTL; ya
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, ok... im currently just putting "synergyc" into the terminal
<cplab2-58> LTL; hey i just got a call...will be back
<Slart> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cplab2-58> LTL; can you wait
<amuro> i have a dell mini 9
<LTL> cplab2-58: and you ssh'd into your box from another box,,,right?
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, im getting a "server name required" back
<amuro> maybe this is the problem?
<cplab2-58> LTL; yah
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: no no ... you have to put "synergyc HOST" where HOST is like 192.168.1.100 or your computer name, or some other thing so the client knows where to look
<hashbrowns> I'm having problems dualbooting windows xp pro x64 and ubuntu 8.10 64-bit.  The ubuntu install went allright, no errors.  After the reboot though, my computer just automatically booted my windows installation without any prompt to choose which OS I would like to boot.  How do I fix this?
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, .ah ha!!!
<KillerOrca> Slart, thanks, trying to reinstall gru from inside ubuntu,
<cplab2-58> LTL; can you  please wait...i have to attend a call..please dont mind
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, hehe thx.. :)
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: for example, my server name is "apollo" .. I can "ping apollo", so I use "synergyc apollo"
<LTL> cplab2-58: is the package in /home/your-name-user/
<KillerOrca> Slart, well that was it, but I cannot get the command ./grub to work
<Slart> KillerOrca: are you following some kind of howto?
<Slart> !grub | KillerOrca
<ubottu> KillerOrca: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hashbrowns> anyone here good at troubleshooting dualboot problems?
<b3z3rk3r> ushimitsudoki, that seems to be accepted now. thankyou!
<Slart> hashbrowns: you won't know until you actually describe your problem
<KillerOrca> yeah, that is the one, the first link, that I am following, now I just get a blue screen that won't let me do anything
<Slart> hashbrowns: questions like that rarely get any answers
<ushimitsudoki> b3z3rk3r: Hooray! quite welcome
<buttercups> hashbrowns, give this a try , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<hashbrowns> I'm having problems dualbooting windows xp pro x64 and ubuntu 8.10 64-bit.  The ubuntu install went allright, no errors.  After the reboot though, my computer just automatically booted my windows installation without any prompt to choose which OS I would like to boot.  How do I fix this?
<hashbrowns> slart: what more information can I add?
<KillerOrca> Slart, I followed the guide but when I reboot I get a blue screen, nothing else happens, any ideas?
<Slart> KillerOrca: you've done this, right? "then change directory to your installation sbin and run grub from there "
<nDevastator> how do i create a new user since the option is greyed out in users
<nDevastator> i assume i need to login as root to do that maybe
<Slart> hashbrowns: that looks alright to me.. it's probably a grub problem
<KillerOrca> Slart, I did the ./grub it said command not found
<Slart> hashbrowns: it was the "Anyone here good at..."-question I commented on =)
<EruditeHermit> hi, whenever I try to change the time in gnome by right clicking adjust date/time in the gnome panel, it reverts back to the old time after a restart. Can anyone help me to stop this from happening?
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> man useradd
<Aframester> are there any programs that are as strong as photoshop or illustrator
<hashbrowns> Slart: sorry, its just i posted that a few times earlier to no avail at getting some response so i changed my post just a little.
<Slart> KillerOrca: did you change directory to /usr/sbin/ before trying to run ./grub?
<timecist> umm, set time with ntp
<theatrus> Aframester, the closest matches are gimp and inkscape
<nDevastator> n8tuser, tyvm
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> and yes you have to have root priviledge
<siimo> anyone got nvidia drivers + flash 10  and get a Firefox crash when going "full screen" on YouTube?  :-(
<theatrus> Aframester, if you use all the features of both illustrator and photoshop, you'll find holes in both
<Slart> hashbrowns: did you install ubuntu first, then windows? or the other way around?
<KillerOrca> Slart, I did, at least I thought
<Aframester> not entirely
<EruditeHermit> timecist: but I want to change it manually when I change location
<hashbrowns> Slart: windows then ubuntu
<Aframester> theatrus: not entirely
<Slart> hashbrowns: did you chose not to install grub during the installation?
<theatrus> then they might be adequte enough for your purposes :)
<kiyiko> wondering if dualboot with xp, how hard it would be to have both os's use the same music, pictures, documents, and maybe even the same dasktop folders?
<ari_stress> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ushimitsudoki> siimo: looks like i can fullscreen with no problems
<Slart> KillerOrca: because then you shouldn't have gotten that error, unless you've done something bad to your ubuntu install
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? My 64bit machine keeps on dropping the network connection, and requires a reboot to be able to connect again. I only have a minute or two before it drops the connection, so I can't even run the updater.
<timecist> ugh, i don't like people from different time periods or different time zones :(
<Aframester> theatrus: are there any similar programs that can be used in ubuntu
<n8tuser> kiyiko -> the problem is windows could not easily read ext3 file system, there are workaroudns
<n8tuser> woody86-> why are you not responding?
<n8tuser> woody86 -> would you mind switching back to 32bit?
<hashbrowns> Slart: well the option never came up but I think I did install grub cause on the last page of the install process there was this "advanced" button I clicked on.  I didn't change anything but install grub was checked.
<KillerOrca> Slart, I'm going to redo it, see if the same thing happens
<Slart> !grub | hashbrowns: take a look at the first link here
<ubottu> hashbrowns: take a look at the first link here: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> KillerOrca: sure, let me know how it goes
<kiyiko> am i able to install ubuntu on a ntfs filesystem, without wubi?
<Slart> kiyiko: nope
<woody86> n8tuser, I had been running 32 bit for a while and didn't have this problem, but I'd really like to get 64 bit working
<nDevastator> n8tuser, im not really sure what groups i would put them in
<gizmo> is it normal if d/l using bittorent with long time?
<Slart> kiyiko: the system drive needs to be on something a bit linux friendlier
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> you can create a new group
<siimo> ushimitsudoki:  found something related https://blog.kevintowes.ca/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?forumid=72&catid=675&threadid=1399471&enterthread=y
<woody86> n8tuser, is 8.04 64bit more "stable" than 8.10?
<Slart> gizmo: it might be... depending on what you're downloading etc..
<nDevastator> n8tuser, i just want an account for my family to use so they dont mess anything up.. so browse net and save / edit files in their directory
<KillerOrca> Slart, still gives me the no such file or directory when I do ./grub, but it might be because I am in root mode maybe
<Kartagis> i have a problem. i have a toshiba a200-1m4 laptop. sound comes from both speakers and headphones. any help?
<gizmo> Slart,  im d/l movie..
<gizmo> so its normal..:)
<n8tuser> woody86 -> you would not gain much using 64bit from my understanding, most apps are still 32 bit
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> so create a user1  in group user1,    create the group in   /etc/group  or  man groupadd
<Slart> gizmo: it usually takes, almost exactly, as long to download a movie as it does to drive between the two cities
<ushimitsudoki> siimo: hmm i have compiz/amd64/8800GTS512x2/180.16/flash alpha refresh seems to work OK. must be one or more items in the chain there
<gizmo> ok..
<siimo> well im on 32bit and running flash 10 final ushimitsudoki
<woody86> true, but I'm going to have to upgrade to 64bit someday. Now I just have to figure out my screen resolution problem
<terryx> i want to set 1024x768 resolution on my ubuntu desktop but its not showing in screen resolution options but showing in nvidia x server setting, is it safe to set from x server?
<n8tuser> woody86 -> that someday can be 6 years from today
<ushimitsudoki> siimo: hmm maybe try to update drivers? All i can say is that there are some combinations that work
<nDevastator> n8tuser, im not really sure how making the new group helps ?  wouldnt i then have to apply all the necessary groups to that group somehow
<woody86> n8tuser, true
<KillerOrca> Slart, let me see if more info will help, I had my orginal install, working fine, wanted to move it onto larger HDD, so i used clonezilla, gparted didn't work, got some error on copying the swap partition, tried the new drive anyway, got an infinite grub loop, followed the instuctions at the link with a livecd, rebooted got a blue screen and the within ubuntu instructions don't work
<blah569> How can I install Flash Player 10 on x64 Linux?
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> have you done any tutorials in linux systems administrations yet? if you have not , please do one, now
<nDevastator> n8tuser, no i have not
<Slart> KillerOrca: blue screen? from grub? or from windows?
<Kartagis> i have a problem. i have a toshiba a200-1m4 laptop. sound comes from both speakers and headphones. any help?
<Prez00> hello
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: That did not work for you?
<Slart> Kartagis: it might not be the same on your laptop but on my laptop I have separate volume sliders for the speakers and the headphones
<Prez00> what is easiest way to see my BIOS version?
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> kindly do a linux system administration tutorial please
<nDevastator> n8tuser, as we speak i am
<Kartagis> Slart, where do i see that?
<blah569> ushlimitsudoki:  Firefox still tells me to install Flash Player whenever I view a swf.
<Slart> Kartagis: did it say anything? any kind of error message?
<Slart> Kartagis: bah.. sorry
<ushimitsudoki> blah: after moving that .so, did you check about:plugins in Firefox?
<Slart> Kartagis: is there a small speaker icon somewhere on your panel?
<hashbrowns> Slart: well I just did the first part of that link you gave me and no luck.  Should I try the rest of it or is that for something else?
<blah569> ushlimitsudoki:  What exactly do you mean?
<w3rd__> hey guys... downloaded ubuntu and was able to install in a vm via iso at another location... i try and install on a local workstation... i get an error reading boot cd... is there a chance the cd media is warped... i kno the iso was good?
<timecist> hey, how do i make my terminal translucent?
<woody86> Is there anyway to get 32 bit to recognize 4GB of ram? It's only showing 3.2GB in my System Monitor, but 4GB in my BIOS??
<timecist> that would be sweet
<Slart> hashbrowns: they are all good links.. but the first one ought to have fixed it... perhaps there's someting else wrong
<ushimitsudoki> woody86: 32 bit can not address 4GB of RAM (without tricks like PAE). Read about PAE and consider using 64-bit
<hashbrowns> Slart: have you any ideas as to what may be wrong?
<n8tuser> nDevastator -> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_system_administrators_guide/index.html  <-- seems okay
<woody86> ushimitsudoki, ok thanks :)
<Slart> hashbrowns: my first guess was that grub either wasn't installed at all or that the windows mbr was still there.. the first link ought to have fixed those.. I'm not really sure what else could be wrong.. do you see any text mentioning GRUB when you boot up?
<maldito> help with ccsm
<blah569> ushlimitsudoki:  Nevermind, I got it.  Thanks for the previous assistance.
<ushimitsudoki> blah569: Hooray!
<maldito> any help wit ccsm
<hashbrowns> Slart: none at all.  My computer just does its POST and then runs right to windows.
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion maldito
<Slart> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> hashbrowns: hmm.. did you try a full reinstall of grub?
<terryx> can u guys help me?
<LTL> cplab2-58: from the remote type: scp yourname@your-ip-address:openssh-server.deb . [hit enter]  don't forget the colon or the dot. the file will be in /home/username
<rebel_kid> !ask | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terryx> i want to set 1024x768 resolution on my ubuntu desktop but its not showing in screen resolution options but showing in nvidia x server setting, is it safe to set from x server?
<maveric> Hi, i've got a bash script (Well.. just one line :P) that makes a driver via SSHFS of computer (using SSH)... I'm going to add it so it runs on login. Because it requires a password, will a password box (or terminal) pop up on login to enter my password, or would it just fail?
<maveric> drive, not driver :p
<Slart> terryx: give it a try.. see if it works.. I doubt it will explode on you
<tobago> how to send message via terminal to a certain ip? doing wall 'my_message' sends the message only in a broadcast way.
<Slart> maveric: you'll get a popup
<terryx> explode me..???????what.............
<maveric> Sweet, thanks Slart
<hashbrowns> Slart well I did that first part of that link you gave me labeled quick start up until the first restart.  then it says to open /boot/grub/menu.list via live CD but my computer says it doesnt exist.
<hashbrowns> Slart: but maybe i dont need to do that cause my windows install is working correctly, its just i cant boot my ubuntu install lol.
<Rishab> hey all
<Slart> hashbrowns: try doing the full reinstall.. it's chapter 7  in the second link
<n8tuser> hashbrowns -> you have to mount the partition where /boot/grub/menu.lst  exist,  not the livecd's own /boot
<rebel_kid> are the floodbots open source? what language are they written in? i would like to incorperate some of the code in my bot if it can be made compatible
<Slart> hashbrowns: windows is a egocentric little whiny kid.. you won't be able to convince it to boot anything but itself..
<Rishab> can any one tell me how to apply new downloaded theme for gnome environment
<Rishab> ?
<Rishab> ?
<FloodBot3> Rishab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> hashbrowns: so you need to have grub installed.. it can boot both windows and linux
<rebel_kid> slart, thats a good way of putting it :)
<Rishab> FloodBot3: ok i wont do that
<terryx> i want to set 1024x768 resolution on my ubuntu desktop but its not showing in screen resolution options but showing in nvidia x server setting, is it safe to set from x server?
<Slart> rebel_kid: =)
<terryx> ubottu, tell me man...?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terryx> <ubottu>
<terryx> ubottu, u r what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u r what?
<LTL> rebel_kid: you might try /ctcp FloodBot3 version nut you'll probably get booted
<Slart> terryx: ubottu is a bot, not a human
<terryx> ok
<terryx> and u Start...
<hashbrowns> Slart: When I installed ubuntu should I have mounted a partition to /boot?
<Slart> terryx: mostly human, I think
<rebel_kid> terryx, i doubt you will have a major problem. at worst you will get bad/no graphic output in which case just change it back to the original with a ubuntu live cd (keep one on hand when you experiment) :)
<terryx> ha ha...so can u help me
<terryx> ?
<hashbrowns> Slart: cause i just made to partitions one swap and one ext3 with mountpoint /
<rebel_kid> LTL, wow booted for versioning the bot? ouch
<Slart> hashbrowns: nope.. on a  normal install it's located on the root
<terryx> so lets forget it...
<Slart> terryx: just try the nvidia settings thingy
<terryx> and why most of my programs closes itself automatically..?
<LTL> rebel_kid: cant hurt too bad, no bleeding
<Cattle-Sex> hi kids
<hashbrowns> Slart: Okay. Doing that chapter 7 thing now.
<rebel_kid> LTL, negative ctcp version returns no reply :D
<Rishab> i have downloaded several themes and they are in .gz files can any one tell me how to apply this theme ?
<Slart> hashbrowns: ie you have /bin /home /var /boot etc on the same place
<LTL> rebel_kid: i figured as much.
<WebcamWonder> Rishab: System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Install
<rebel_kid> LTL, oh well whats a few more thousand lines lol
<Guest63017> webserver not run
<Slart> terryx: I have no idea about why your programs close themselves
<Guest63017> why
<w3rd__> damn, changed the drive.. and still get i/o error... guess i will have to reburn the damn thing...
<kc8pxy> how do i tell my hardy install to NOT use the ahrdware video drivers?
<Rishab> WebcamWonder: but it says you need to compile it
<yaris123456789> hey guys when i run test.pl in command line it works, but whe i run it in browser, it throws 500 internal server error.......
<WebcamWonder> Rishab: Where does it say that? Themes don't need to be compiled
<LTL> rebel_kid: theres plenty of scripts out there, what kind of bot is the question. ubottu is an infobot i think/guess.
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rishab> while installing it gives this message
<rebel_kid> LTL, yeah mbb already has those abilities, just wanted to see the constructs of how floodbot monitors users and creates exemptions
<LTL> rebel_kid: thank Slart for that link.
<rebel_kid> slart, ty
<Slart> you're welcome rebel_kid
<Rishab> WebcamWonder: what to do?
<WebcamWonder> Rishab: Could you provide me with the link as to where you downloaded these themes from?
<dirty-cow-lovin> hi all =)
<zerodevice> hi everyone, i had installed blueman, but all i can do is send files from ubuntu to my phone but not recieve any files from my phone to ubuntu. anyone has any ideas or a better way?
<dirty-cow-lovin> i use bitpim
<dirty-cow-lovin> =)
<Kartagis> Slart, but i used to be able to hear from only the headphones once i plugged them
<LTL> Kartagis: try just muting the speakers, and hope the earphones still work.
<Slart> Kartagis: in ubuntu? or some other os?
<Kartagis> Slart, ubuntu
<hashbrowns> Slart: Just finished that and still had no luck.  It seemed to be the same process as the thing I tried earlier.
<cattle-rancher> zerodevice, i use bitpim
<Kartagis> LTL, that doesn't work
<LTL> Kartagis: normally... inserting the earphone jack opens the circuit mechanically to the speakers. thus disabling them, that must be old school.
<Slart> hashbrowns: yes.. it is pretty much the same..
<bazhang> !give bazhang a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> hashbrowns: ok.. let's go through this again.. start with the hard drives.. are you using windows now?
<Rishab> WebcamWonder: ok my prob. solved thx
<Kartagis> LTL, in my other laptop, it used to be like that
<WebcamWonder> Rishab: No problems
<kc8pxy> LTL: it's nto totally mechanical.   in linux on another distro IIRC< i can get it to ignore the fact that i plugged in headphones :) in the mixer :)
<quinn> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<hashbrowns> Slart: Yeah. Ive got three hdds, all are sata, 2 250GB and 1 500GB. Windows and Ubuntu are both installed to the same 250GB drive.
<trojatra> How do I add daemons to load on boot?
<Slart> !boot | trojatra
<ubottu> trojatra: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cattle-rancher> trojatra look at /etc/init.d
<cattle-rancher> might be /etc/rc.d
<Slart> hashbrowns: ok.. and then you insert the linux live cd and reboot, right?
<LTL> kc8pxy: Kartagis  thanks for the info kc8pxy that might work if all mixer controls are made visable
<Slart> hashbrowns: and that's where you try reinstalling grub?
<cattle-rancher> does ubuntu support lilo?
<zerodevice> hi everyone, who do i knw if im on ubuntu hardy or gutsy
<hashbrowns> Slart: yes.
<ThinkTank> Can someone help me? It seems that the iwlagn driver don't work properly with my 4965 intel card. IT worked just fine in Hardy with the iwl4965 driver. (i'm now on Intrepid)
<bullgard4> What directories and files are stored in /usr/share/mime, and what directories and files not?
<Slart> hashbrowns: let me check that howto again....
<trojatra> Thank you.
<Slart> !grub > slart
<ubottu> Slart, please see my private message
<hashbrowns> Slart: Okay.
<bastid_raZor> zerodevice; in a terminal type lsb_release -a
<terryx> segmentation fault in terminal...why?
<kc8pxy> terryx:  doing?
<Slart> hashbrowns: when you use the live cd, do you have an internet connection?
<hashbrowns> Slart: Yeah.
<Slart> hashbrowns: oh.. wait.. just thought of something.. you're not using some kind of BIOS antivirus setting?
<hashbrowns> Slart: I dont believe I am.
<Kartagis> so? what do I do?
<Slart> hashbrowns: some BIOS's have an virus protection thingy that denies access to the mbr.. ie you can't change it
<Slart> hashbrowns: ok.. could you boot the live cd and start xchat? I think it will join this channel by default
<Slart> hashbrowns: if xchat isn't installed you can install it either using "Add/Remove programs" or in synaptic
<didi> hi
<hashbrowns> Slart: well I've had GRUB installed before, I had this problem a few days ago but Ubuntu would boot but windows said ntldr was corrupt or something, rendering my windows install unusable.
<r2r>  hi using ubuntu 8.04 both lan cards ditechted but mii-tool gives nothing (error)
<hashbrowns> Slart: one sec, gotta reboot and stuff to get the live CD going
<r2r> also, anyone here know about lan bonding
<Slart> hashbrowns: sure
<Slart> !anyone | r2r
<ubottu> r2r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quinn> hashbrowns: if xchat isn't installed you can use pidgin instead
<hashbrowns> Slart: how do i start xchat?
<r2r> ok how to do lan bonding in ubuntu (i hope this is fine slart)
<The_Joe_> Is there a default number of half open connections in Ubuntu? If so whar is it?
<Slart> hashbrowns: take a look in the Applications, Internet menu
<Igramul> hashbrowns, it should be in the applications menue (internet)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hashbrowns,? it should be in the applications/internet area
<Slart> hashbrowns: or just open a terminal and run "xchat"
<tobago> how to send message via terminal to a certain ip? doing wall 'my_message' sends the message only in a broadcast way.
<LTL> Kartagis: right click on the volume icon, choose open volume controls, in that window choose 'preferences' enable everything then start hacking around with the mixer controls/switches.
<r2r> tobago, on x or on cli?
<Bunson> any one know of a way to reload the sound system from terminal?
<r2r> !anyone | bunson
<ubottu> bunson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bunson> ubuntu 8.10
<jim_p> Bunson, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Slart> r2r: I have no idea, sorry
<Bunson> how about for pulse?
<LTL> tobago: install 'talk' or ytalk' on both systems
<r2r> bunson: smae just change alsa to pulse
<jim_p> Bunson, pulseaudio is a needless extra layer for sound management. remove it
<Slart> r2r: you've tried to google for it, right?
<amuro> what are the different between dell version ubuntu or the netbook remix version?
<Bunson> k ty r2r n jim
<amuro> or the normal version?
<Slart> amuro: the normal version is supported here.. the others not? ;)
<R0b0t1> For some reason compiz causes my movies to flicker, but if I "metacity --replace" inside a terminal, watch the movie, and then C-c out of metacity, I am unable to type in the terminals to restart compiz.
<Bunson> yes its been an on going thing that i figured was worth throwing out to the room ..
<R0b0t1> Which I used to be able to do...
<hashbrowns> Slart: which one do i want to install from synaptic? xchat-gnome or xchat-gnome-common
<jim_p> amuro, since i exclude the possibility of being custom compiled, i think the versions for these pcs/laptops also give you the system preconfigures in terms of drivers and modules
<Slart> hashbrowns: you'll need both.. xchat-gnome will install xchat-gnome-common for you
<hashbrowns> Slart: Okay one sec
<jim_p> R0b0t1, let me guess.. are you on ati?
<cplab2-56> can i have any material of open source security tools
<amuro> should i get rid of the dell version and install the normal ubuntu??
<LTL> hashbrowns: get xchat
<jim_p> cplab2-56, like a tutorial?
<amuro> because i can not install skype
<R0b0t1> jim_p: Oh, lets check... How do I check? ;)
<maco> jim_p: why is it a needless extra layer? it makes a lot of things that are very difficult to do with just plain alsa much easier
<amuro> but i seen someone installed skype on thie netbook
<jim_p> amuro, why cant you install skype?
<R0b0t1> jim_p: Odds are that I am.
<Slart> amuro: I have no idea what Dell did to their version so I can't really say
<jim_p> R0b0t1, lspci | grep VGA
<Slart> !skype | amuro
<ubottu> amuro: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<amuro> it said invalid architecture 'i386'
<amuro> i already see that page
<amuro> i follow their step still get error
<jim_p> amuro, what is your "uname -r" ?
<R0b0t1> jim_p: Check, it is infact an ATI.
<maco> Bunson: you can do pkill pulseaudio && esd&
<amuro> what uname -r ?
<maco> Bunson: that'll restart pulse on 8.04 and 8.10
<w3rd__> blast!! guess its something with my system..
<maco> amuro: a command to put in the terminal
<Igramul> amuro, type "uname -r" and tell us the result
<maco> amuro: it tells information about what kernel you're running.
<Bunson> .. ya cause the rest didnt do anythign .. ty maco i will try that next
<amuro> 2.6.24-19-lpia
<hashbrowns2> Slart: Okay I think I have xchat working.
<R0b0t1> jim_p: I'd heard about the ATI thingy, but is there a quick-fix? "ignore fullscreen windows" or similar doesn't work.
<n2diy> w3rd__, qsl?
<node357> hi all. Ubuntu 8.10 can't get WINE to run any app, it just hangs with no error messages
<jim_p> R0b0t1, then what you face with compiz is a common ati problem. either stop compiz when watching a video, or use the opensource radeon driver and have much less 3d acceleration than fglrx
<R0b0t1> D;
<jim_p> amuro, that seems like an altered kernel version of hardys kernel
<Slart> hashbrowns: great
<Slart> hashbrowns: try opening this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<amuro> jim_p: so what do i do?
<jim_p> R0b0t1, sorry i cant suggest anything else that combines video and compiz
<NEWK> Hey, I just installed kubuntu-desktop. why don't my Compiz effect work anymore?
<w3rd__> dern install of ubuntu... cant get it to go, no matter the utility to burn with, the drive... have all pci removed just plain mobo and a cd drive.. and keep getting disk i/o errors... even burnt a new disc on a different media... still same error...
<NEWK> *effects
<jim_p> amuro, do you use the hardy repos?
<amuro> no idea
<y0315219> what should i do if i want to change the icon of aMSN in AWN
<n2diy> w3rd__, qsl?
<R0b0t1> jim_p: Meh, it's OK. Thanks for the help :)
<maco> R0b0t1: if you install the fusion-icon,  it might make switching between compiz and metacity easier
<amuro> jim_p: no ideas
<w3rd__> wtf is qsl?
<jim_p> NEWK, blame kde for that and ask in #kubuntu for the solution
<NEWK> oh, ok
<jim_p> w3rd__, is it sql maybe?
<maco> NEWK: maybe ask in #kubuntu?
<NEWK> I guess i should since my ubuntu is kubntu now. :D
<hashbrowns2> w3rd_ did compare the md5 hash of the file you downloaded with the one on the ubuntu site?
<jim_p> amuro, please highlight me next time
<w3rd__> yah, and i was able to install via iso on a vm earlier today
<w3rd__> sql? what sql? the db on the disc?
<n2diy> w3rd__, doesn't matter.
<rohan> on (k)ubuntu 8.04 firefox 3.0.5 i am having a strange bug in wikipedia pages - the right border doesn't appear. can someone please reproduce the bug? http://bayimg.com/IaMKBAABJ here is a screenshot, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nova_scotia a sample page (see the Language table)
<jim_p> amuro, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<w3rd__> so if i check md5 and im able to install on another system and now i burn the media to a disc and cant install it doesnt matter?
<jim_p> w3rd__, no, ignore what i said
<DanaG> Anyone else having issues with fglrx 8.561 giving kernel panics so bad it can't even blink caps-lock?
<w3rd__> k
<TyGRuS> hey guys I am trying to get ruby and rails etc. going on ubuntu
<maco> w3rd__: do you have a broken cd drive by any chance?
<TyGRuS> but it keeps looking at /usr/local/bin/ruby instead of /usr/bin/ruby
<TyGRuS> there is no /usr/local/bin/gem sorry [not ruby]
<node357> hi all. Ubuntu 8.10 can't get WINE to run any app, it just hangs with no error messages
<y0315219> what should i do if i want to change the icon of aMSN in AWN???
<w3rd__> maco: i changed the drive i have 2 dvd burners
<DanaG> I've had to go back to 8.542 to get a working fglrx... but then compiz makes it hang.
<NEWK> hey, I have a problem and I ned to speak with an op
<jim_p> y0315219, right click it and change from properties??
<NEWK> *need
<Slart> y0315219: check the documentation for AWN, see where they fetch the icons from..
<Slart> y0315219: it sounds like it might be a often asked question..
<maco> w3rd__: are you getting squashfs errors or disk i/o?
<hashbrowns2> Slart: okay so what do I do from here?
<maco> NEWK: #ubuntu-ops
<w3rd__> disk i/o
<maco> w3rd__: how's your hard drive?
<Slart> hashbrowns2: open a terminal and run "sudo grub"
<w3rd__> brand new
<amuro> jim_p: wait
<hashbrowns2> slart: whoops, over looked your link there sorry
<w3rd__> and i have windows server running on it
<Slart> hashbrowns2: no worries =)
<y0315219> yea, i changed the icon from its panel, but it didn't work
<maco> w3rd__: have you done a SMART check on it? maybe there are bad sectors on the partition you're trying to use?
<n2diy> maco, try !ops
<w3rd__> dude how would i be able to run an os on it
<jim_p> i will go shave myself, brb
<w3rd__> if you want i will switch the freaking drive
<w3rd__> see if it helps
<Bunson> any advice on unclean shut downs and how to fix that so the silly scan disk thing doesnt have to run every time the comp starts up ubuntu 8.10
<amuro> jim_p-shaving: http://pastebin.ca/1292129
<amuro> jim_p-shaving: did u change name?
<Slart> jim_p-shaving: shesh.. sitting here on irc, all unshaved and nasty... shame on you.. disgrace to the channel.. oops.. perhaps I should put some pants on.. ;)
<jim_p-shaving> amuro, yea. i will go shave myself
<jim_p-shaving> hahaahhaahhaahhahahahahhahahhahhhahha
<y0315219> yea
<amuro> jim_p-shaving: did u figure out my problem?
<jim_p-shaving> amuro, do you install skype by some repo?
<jim_p-shaving> oh let me shave
<amuro> jim_p-shaving: i cant install skype
<jim_p-shaving> i have to leave in 15 minutes
<amuro> i cant find skype in synaptic
<jim_p-shaving> amuro, HOW did you try to install it?
<DanaG> I wonder if the 64-bit drivers are just what's broken.
<amuro> i try to goto skype.com and download the linux version .deb still cant run
<DanaG> I mean, I don't expect the best performance... but giving a kernel panic immediately upon trying to start Xorg?  Lovely.
<amuro> it said invalid archtecture
<hashbrowns2> slart: brb restarting
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/fc88f05f
<jim_p-shaving> amuro, try this skype repo              deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<heatxsink> how do I use instruments with xcode and my iphone teathered?
<amuro> page is off limits
<ponykip> does anyone know offhand if the minimal cd comes with wireless_tools?
<DanaG> At least I have a stack trace for my panic.
<mk123> how do i change the firefox menu fonts?
<Photoguy> How do I open .rar archives, is there a extrctor for Ubuntu?
<ziroday> !rar | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mk123> how can i redistribute free space from the CLI ?
<Appiah> mk123: huh?
<w3rd__> changed the disc and i still get i/o error... i think im going to change the computer now and see if i get the same error... if that is the case... i think i need diff cd media...
<Appiah> redistribute free space from the cli?
<mk123> Appiah: i just deleted sda1 and i want to redistribute all the free space to sda3 - in addition is it possible to make sda3 the new sda1 ?
<Appiah> are you running som LVM ?
<ikonia> mk123: if you have deleted /dev/sda1 your in trouble
<yaris123456789> how do i give other users on my server permission to change folder file permissions ?
<Appiah> some*
<mk123> ikonia: i had another partition set up there, ubuntu is on sda3
<ikonia> yaris123456789: they need to be the owner or the group owner with full permissions
<node357> hi all. Ubuntu 8.10 can't get WINE to run any app, it just hangs with no error messages
<yaris123456789> ikonia: how can i set that ?
<mk123> Appiah: what an LVM
<Appiah> unless you got a raid or LVM I dont see how , you could always partition it and mount it smoewhere
<Appiah> somewhere*
<CaneToad> something in the recent updates seems to have broken my Intel ICH5/ALC650F audio...any ideas how I can diagnose?
<mk123> Appiah: why not?
<Appiah> why not what mk123 ?
<Appiah> oh wait
<mk123> Appiah: why can't it be done
<jim_p> done :P
<Appiah> you can use gparted
<mk123> Appiah: :S
<krishnan> i have to setup a forum & discussion board for my company. Should i use PunBB or phpBB2. Which one is better?
<mk123> Appiah: will it make sda3 into sda1?
<Appiah> you can resize your partitions
<mk123> Appiah: can i resize partitions from CLI?
<Appiah> dunno if gparted got that
<Appiah> or you can always use the gparted livecd...
<mk123> Appiah: i'm trying to expand my knowledge of CLI tools
<krishnan>  i have to setup a forum & discussion board for my company. Should i use PunBB or phpBB2. Which one is better?
<Appiah> then use parted mk123
<Appiah> gparted is the parted GUI
<mk123> Appiah: thanks
<jim_p> mk123, cfdisk can also do partitions
<Appiah> jim_p: but can it resize?
<Appiah> ;)
<jim_p> Appiah, dunno that
<ikonia> mk123: use a tool like "parted" to resize but don't delete files in /dev - let udev manage that
<Appiah> It does not
<mk123> jim_p: it cant redistribute free space though
<ikonia> mk123: sorry that wasn't for you, that was just terrible lag
<mk123> ikonia: how can i use udev to make sda3 the new sda1
<hashbrowns2> Slart:  Can you post that link again. one of the steps was to restart and well I lost it lol.
<jim_p> mk123, Appiah, sorry i did not catch up from the beginning
<ikonia> mk123: it will do it it's self on reboot after you have used parted to resize the disk
<mk123> how do i use parted to redistribute free space?
<ikonia> mk123: use the application
<krishnan> ikonia:  i have to setup a forum & discussion board for my company. Should i use PunBB or phpBB2. Which one is better?
<ikonia> well thats nothing to do with ubuntu so not a good idea to ask here, I think both are poor, it's up to you what you use though and why you use it
<tarelerulz> I have been trying to rip my own movie.  The hardest part has been the subtitles . Is there any program that is made for ripping subtitles off the dvd and not trying them into some text form ,but just pictures based subtitles
<Slart> hashbrowns2: hehe.. no problem, one sec
<Slart> hashbrowns2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<MaximB> hi
<ikonia> tarelerulz: acidrip and dvd::rip will do it all for you
<Slart> hashbrowns2: did it boot alright now?
<MaximB> why is the ubuntuforums website isn't online for the past few days ?
<justizin> i'm installing linux-image-server into a Xen DomU which is using Dom0's kernel, and I note that lilo is a requirement.  of course, it tells me that it won't be used if it isn't installed manually, but i wonder if there is any way to keep it off.
<ikonia> MaximB: ask in #ubuntuforums
<Slart> MaximB: seems to work for me
<ikonia> justizin: not if it's a requirent
<Starnestommy> MaximB: works for mee too
<Starnestommy> *me
<ikonia> justizin: although to be honest I don't see why it is a requirment
<MaximB> o shit, you right ... I did .com instead of .org
<justizin> ikonia: eh i guess no big, and yah, i agree, quite odd..
<hashbrowns2> Slart: No it didnt :(
<MaximB> sorry
<ikonia> MaximB: mind your language please
<hashbrowns2> Slart: Same situation.
<MaximB> k sorry
<ikonia> justizin: I may do a little digging on that, thanks for highlighting that
<justizin> i somehow ended up with only the option to install lilo, and not grub, in a particular run of the expert text installer from the server iso usb-ized
<Slart> hashbrowns2: no error messages when you did the grub commands?
<node357> come on, I need to get away from Windows :(
<justizin> ikonia: i'd be glad to be cc-ed on a bug and help chase it down, i've always wanted to contribute.
<hashbrowns2> Slart: nope
<kc8pxy> how do i tell my hardy install to NOT use the ahrdware video drivers?
<w3rd__> different computer with different hd dvd burner and all diff components.. fail.. it has to be the media...
<ikonia> justizin: lilo is normally "forced" if your using specific raid technologies at install tinme
<justizin> i only used LVM
<ikonia> krishnan: for what card
<ikonia> j	ahhh is /boot on lvm ?
<ikonia> justizin: is /boot on lvm ?
<Slart> hashbrowns2: very odd..
<justizin> there are clearly some foibles in text / expert installer on latest server iso, at least when running from usb.. i had to do expert to avoid requirement of cd-rom.
<justizin> ikonia: no way!
<skringla> kc8pxy:  is it a nonfree driver
<ikonia> justizin: just checking thats one situation when lilo is forced
<justizin> yah i can hear that, i get the idea that something was triggered which shouldn't have been.
<ikonia> justizin: that seems plausable
<justizin> i'd be more than happy to try and repro, though i'd have to nuke my testing Dom0
<Appiah> mk123: for all cli tools , use man to learn them
<justizin> ikonia: it wasn't end of world, but i had a bit of pain installing grub by hand.  it would certainly be a learning or, as in my case, relearning experience, for anyone finding themselves that deep in expert installer.
<hashbrowns2> Slart: should i try the section labeled: "Overwriting the Windows bootloader"?
<The_Joe_> What's the package name for Transmission?
<kc8pxy> skringla: yeah..  i tried using the non-fre driver, hoping ubuntu had found a way for it to NOT have the issues the non-free had issues in another distro.  now i need it removed.
<ikonia> justizin: I suspect it depends on $BOOT_LOADER and it thinks you need lilo for some reason instead of grub, if your base system is installed with grub I wonder if it would think $BOOT_LLOADER is grub
<ikonia> justizin: rather than a hard coded dependency on lilo
<Slart> hashbrowns2: why not
<ikonia> kc8pxy: open hardware drivers from system->administration menu and disable it
<mk123> Appiah: thanks
<DanaG> Argh!  Damned ASIC hang.
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  i can't get to the gui with the driver active.
<DanaG> ... and it only happened AFTER I manually loaded snd-hda-intel, oddly enough.
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  it's that severe of a problem
<tarelerulz> ﻿ikonia , I made subtitles with dvd::rip and nothing seem to read them and play with the video . The only thing I have seen that rip subtitles is something in transcoder ,but it all the tutorals turn them into picture and then orc them
<ikonia> kc8pxy: put the line Driver "Vesa" in the /etx/X11/xorg.conf under the configured video card device
<justizin> ikonia: in most cases of expert installer, i have lilo and grub options.  on one of 5+ runs, i only had lilo.
<skringla> kc8pxy:  if you know the name of the driver you can use apt-get to remove it, or you can look for it in synaptic.  I would just try the hardware option unser admin
<juro> hi, what is the best way to upgrade from 8.04 to the current Ubuntu? fresh install?
<skringla> juro: no
<justizin> the next install i chose afaik relatively same options, including using the same LVM VG, but i had grub option
<ikonia> justizin: seomthing appears to have been falsely triggered as you suggest
<justizin> for all i know it's my flaky usb key ;d
<justizin> but yah, i'm happy to help test
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  vesa play ugly with this card too :-( my first fix also.
<juro> skringla, ?
<justizin> maybe i can try installing from one usb key to another, to avoid fscking my 150GB Xen / LVM setup which is currently humming. :)
<skringla> juro:  if you go into sftwar souces you can change an option to let the updater do it
<kc8pxy> skringla: it's the fglrx driver,,  what's the package name?
<skringla> ?
<ikonia> kc8pxy: yes but you use that driver to get the menyu back to disable the drivers you don't want
<cplab2-58> hiiii how to check graphic in bult support for mother bord
<ikonia> kc8pxy: I'm not telling you to use vesa as a solution, just to get the desktop back so you can access the drivers manager
<ikonia> cplab2-58: read the manual of the board you bought
<ikonia> cplab2-58: search the web
<cubexde> hey if someone can help me with a new 8.10 installation issue PM me
<LTL> cplab2-58: your back
<juro> skringla, in your experience, does it work? (seeing that I could also update Windows Millenium to XP .....)
<ikonia> cubexde: just ask the question
<kc8pxy> ikonia: fglrx gives me a screen that looks blank(washed in white), and vesa gives me a screen that looks like scrambled eggs.
<cyber1> wsup yall
<ikonia> kc8pxy: ahhh it's an ati card
<skringla> yes, but I ended up going back to 8.04 and the only way to do that is a fresh install
<cplab2-58> hey i dont have the manual...moreover we are in lab...so just wanted to check for the sake of gaming compatibility
<node357> what is the package for X11 development files?
<ikonia> kc8pxy: this may sound harsh but ati cards a rea problem
<skringla> juro:  blur tooth in 8.10 is alot difrent and didn't work
<cubexde> I have only booted up successfully once. 203 updates were available so I downloaded them all. The problem is, now it just shows a command line prompt whenever I boot up.
<cubexde> It will not show the graphical login window.
<cplab2-58> ikonia; LTL, hey i dont have the manual...moreover we are in lab...so just wanted to check my motherboard for the sake of gaming compatibility
<ikonia> cplab2-58: the manuals are normall on the web
<ikonia> cplab2-58: gaming compatability is not relevant in ubuntu
<skringla> kc8pxy: i agree with ikonia, i had to reinstall the driver a couple of times before it worked right
<kc8pxy> ikonia: I'm a 10-year linux veteran.  i may like ati sometimes because they are now a part of my favorite cpu manuf., but i agree,   their closed-source drivers suck.
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm getting more and more hints that perhaps my audio chip is what's causing my GPU to hang, oddly enough.
<ikonia> cplab2-58: if ubuntu can use your card, ubuntu can use your card for games
<node357> come on somebody help please
<cplab2-58> ikonia; we have no idea about the motherboard....just assume that we are trying to hack the systems
<ikonia> cplab2-58: no, I won't assume that
<ikonia> cplab2-58: talk to your teachers/lab owners
<ikonia> node357: if you ask a question
<VieQ> Hi all, my question would some how seem irrelevant but since I am using UbuntU I will need some help
<cplab2-58> ikonia; hey i just want to remind you that i am the old DarkKnight
<node357> what is the package for X11 development files?
<rofl> x11-dev?
<ikonia> node357: which development files ?
<VieQ> I am looking for an ap. to watch free Internet broadcasting
<VieQ> like sat. channels and etc
<ikonia> cplab2-58: a 19 year old linux vetran would know how to check a video card
<DanaG> er... maybe not.
<skringla> Vieq: vlc
<VieQ> any ideas?
<cubexde> VieQ: try joost.com or hulu.com
<node357> ikonia, I have to build wine 1.1.11 and I get: configure: error: X development files not found. Wine will be built
<node357> without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need to install
<node357> development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<node357> Use the --without-x option if you really want this.
<hashbrowns2> Slart: does grub make any distinction between sata drives and IDE drives? cause these examples have hdbZ whereas my fdisk -l is spitting out sdbZ
<FloodBot3> node357: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> kc8pxy: sorry, that wasn't for you
<ikonia> cplab2-58: sorry, that wasn't fo ryou
<ikonia> node357: why do you need to build wine, it's in the repos
<VieQ> thx cubexde, skringla
<Slart> hashbrowns2: all drives are called hdX in grub.. it doesn't matter if they are sata or ide
<ikonia> node357: use the version that is packaged for you in the repo's unless you knw what you are doing
<node357> ikonia, the people in w#winehq said I need to because 1.0.1 isn't working
<ikonia> cplab2-58: talk to the lab owners about your hardware
 * cubexde is still waiting to be helped
<hashbrowns2> Slart: okay, continuing this guide.
<Slart> hashbrowns2: you didn't use the sdX notation in the grub setup, right?
<ikonia> cubexde: /me commands don''t help you get hlpe, they just annoy people so you normally get ignored
<hashbrowns2> Slart: no, I used the hdX notation
<Slart> hashbrowns2: ok, good
<LTL> cubexde: try startx
<node357> !x11
<cubexde> LTL: Thanks, I will try that. BRB
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kc8pxy> Slart: with  new enough grub, IIRC<  it even sees usb's :)
<node357> I installed build-essential but i need X11 devel files and I can't find them
<Slart> kc8pxy: ahh.. sweet.. didn't know that =)
<austrolopitecus> ciao
<austrolopitecus> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kc8pxy> Slart:  had it skew the drive identifications before, booting grub with my thumb-drive in :)
<hashbrowns2> Slart: should i use the sdbX notation when doing the mount -t ext3 .... command?
<node357> so basically i'm screwed and should give up or what
<ikonia> node357: what are you trying to do ?
<node357> ikonia, trying to run a Windows game that used to work with WINE on a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> hashbrowns2: yes
<node357> ikonia, it worked fine last time, same installer too
<ikonia> node357: as in what is causing you the problem that makes you think you need to rebuild wine
<infinity_> i'm looking for a program other than picasa to mange photos in linux. suggestions?
<node357> ikonia, I already told you... people in #winehq said I needed to install the latest version
<node357> ikonia, and I need X11 devel files to do it but I can't find them
<ziroday> infinity_: digikam or f-spot
<ikonia> node357: I'm asking you what the problem is with using the current version
<skringla> infinity_:fstop
<node357> ikonia, the Steam.exe will not start, itjust hangs in terminal with no messages
<cubexde> Alright, I tried LTL's suggestion, with the following result: Fatal server error: no screens found. I also know for a fact that one of the updates was an nVidia driver.
<juro> skringla, ok, thanx. I don't use bluetooth anyway ;)
<infinity_> thanks. i mount my data share from a windows computer, and for some reason picasa gets confused
<ikonia> node357: just reading some bug reports
<skringla> juro: that might not be the only bug, just remimber that
<node357> okay ikonia thank you
<juro> skringla, of course - not that 8.04 is totally void of bugs :)
<skringla> infinity_:  I tried picasa and wasn't very impressed, fstop works much better in my opinion
<infinity_> oh crap digikam is for kde
<skringla> juro:  you are right, and I might have been able to fix 8.10 if I wasn't so lazy but I like the beast I know
<infinity_> thats 100mb of stuff to install. lol
<juro> skringla, :) thanx for the info
<skringla> juro: np
<cubexde> So I think I need to remove the new nVidia driver and revert to the default one. How do I do that?
<histo> cubexde, which one did you install and how?
<histo> cubexde, did you just enable the restricted driver?
<cubexde> histo: Whatever was the automatic update that was served to me.
<histo> cubexde, How did you install your nvidia drivers?
<cubexde> histo: I got 8.10 to start just fine at first, but after installing updates (including the nVidia driver) through the auto update program, it is telling me there are no screens found and refusing to execute "startx".
<histo> cubexde, did you enable the restricted driver ex: click the little checkbox to enable restricted hardware?
<ikonia> node357: so it appears there are a few bugs logged against wine 1.01 and steam, what I'd suggest you do is log this bug on launchpad.net (ubuntu bug system) and quote this page http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO Steam as an extenral source for the bug
<cubexde> histo: No...
<histo> cubexde, you can check in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<cubexde> histo: No, I can't. I can't boot.
<node357> ikonia, "This page doesn't exist yet."
<kelvin911> hi
<histo> cubexde, well there was no update to the nvidia driver in tehpackages you downloaded. so something else is a matter.
<cubexde> histo: I just get a command line prompt.
<histo> cubexde, ahh hold up once sec
<node357> ah ikonia I have it now, thanks
<cubexde> histo: OK, now how do I revert back to whatever I had before?
<cubexde> histo: Or better, how do I boot without doing that?
<node357> geez this is getting more complicated by the minute
<histo> cubexde, trying to find the comand for you hold up.
<node357> I need development files for like 20 things
<histo> cubexde, did you use the gui to change your resolution maybe?
<cubexde> histo: I appreciate it.
<cubexde> histo: No, it auto-detected my 1280x1024.
<magellanic> can anyone recommend a good deb building tutorial please? ones I've found don't explain the process in good detail. thanks
<kelvin911> is jim_p still here?
<histo> cubexde, try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cubexde> K brb
<node357> seems like the only way to compile WINE is with Slackware or Gentoo
<hashbrowns2> Slart:  I didnt create an independent /boot partition so can I just skip the mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/root/boot step?
<histo> cubexde, ahh your not on the machine?
<Slart> hashbrowns2: I believe so, yes
<hischild> node357, why would you want to build wine yourself?
<Guest25533> i really need some help please ...... i am running 8.04 LTS HArdy I am Having Problems getting my Ati Radeon 7000 Rv100 card too work not too mention 3d excelleration. i have read all the help pages and tried everything but cannot get it too work can someone please take the time too help me please thanks
<cubexde> histo: No, I am on my PC right now.
<histo> node357, not true
<node357> histo, it says I have to install dozens of packages to compile WINE
<tobago> is it impossible to send a message by terminal to another ip adress?
<Guest25533> 00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<node357> and I have to guess the name of each package
<histo> cubexde, ahh. Kind of makes it hard there are other things to try. You must have installed something though with video like drivers etc... where you trying to install nvidia drivers or what is the history here?
<hischild> node357, because you have to. sudo apt-get build-dep wine ought to install those for you.
<histo> node357, sudo aptitude build-dep wine
<hashbrowns2> Slart: On the sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda step, what do I need to replace /dev/hda with or do I not need to replace it?
<histo> node357, but why you want to compile it is beyond me you can just sudo aptitude install wine
<histo> node357, or you can add their repo to your sources.list to get a up to date version.
<node357> histo, my app is not working in 1.01. and #winehq said install latest development version
<cubexde> histo: I just installed all available updates without looking at them.
<cubexde> histo: Anyway, standby for the output I got from that command:
<node357> great, now apt won't connect to the server !!
<stareux> ;(
<histo> cubexde, is this a freshly installed system? or something that has been running for a while.
<stareux> :'(
<histo> node357, sudo aptitude update
<node357> thanks, hischild
<node357> histo I mean
<Slart> hashbrowns2: /dev uses the sdX notation
<node357> well both of you lol
<cubexde> histo: xserver-xorg postint warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in etc/X11/xorg.inf.20081223005355
<Slart> hashbrowns2: so /dev/sda
<Gambit-> anyone know off hand how to tell what the dispaly bpp depth is?
<bennysimone> ciao
<cubexde> histo: Yes, a fresh install. First time using 8.10
<node357> Gambit-, probably 24 bit
<bennysimone> are you italian?
<Guest25533>  i really need some help please ...... i am running 8.04 LTS HArdy I am Having Problems getting my Ati Radeon 7000 Rv100 card too work not too mention 3d excelleration. i have read all the help pages and tried everything but cannot get it too work can someone please take the time too help me please thanks
<histo> cubexde, okay now try to restart X. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bennysimone> vaffanculo
<exmachina> Machina
<bennysimone> fak
<cubexde> histo: Should I reset the machine first?
<bennysimone> fac
<skringla> guest25533:  have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?
<histo> cubexde, or do that it doesn't matter.
<Slart> !lanugage | bennysimone:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage
<cubexde> histo: Alright hang on...
<Slart> !language | bennysimone:
<ubottu> bennysimone:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<histo> cubexde, just reboot is fine.
<Gambit-> node357, that's not really what I was looking for; I need to figure it out concretely.
<cubexde> histo: Looks like it is working so far :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way to get ubuntu to only show whats on the 1st work space only on the 1st work space without having it on the list content on every work space?
<histo> cubexde, well the ubuntu loading screen is not X
<histo> cubexde, did you get all the way in to where you can log in?
<cubexde> histo: Hmm... still broken.
<Guest25533> :skringla reinstalling the os?
<histo> cubexde, okay didyou get an error or anything?
<shirish> hi all, I think I am running compiz and want to disable it, I am not able to disable the same from System > Preferences
<shirish> any other way to do the same?
<Guest25533> yes i tried several times reinstalling 8.04
<histo> shirish, alt+ F2 and type in metacity --replace
<cubexde> histo: Just the same "no screens found" when I enter startx
<histo> cubexde, why are you entering startx? is this a console based system that you installed X on yoruself?
<hashbrowns2> Slart: rebooting, hopefully it will work this time.
<skringla> no just the driver, go to system>administration>hardware drivers i think, then just uncheck the video driver and it will do it
<Slart> hashbrowns: good luck
<house> how do i get my system specs
<cubexde> histo: No, someone else told me to type that...
<Gambit-> Anyone else know how to determine what the current running screen bpp depth is?
<Slart> house: lshw
<histo> cubexde, so the system boots and goes to a terminal?
<cubexde> histo: Yes. I just get no GUI
<shirish> histo: tried that, no difference, still have issues
<skringla> guest25533:  then when it is done, check the box again and it will reinstall
<histo> cubexde, okay how did you install ubuntu?
<cubexde> histo: From the 8.10 ISO
<marek_> hi anybody tried to use aoe?
<histo> cubexde, what type of nvidia card do you have?
<Guest25533> its says no propietary drivers are in use on the system
<Guest25533> dosent have anything in there at all
<hashbrowns> Slart: Thanks man! It worked!  Now should I boot to ubuntu first or to my windows install?  Last time I was at this stage my windows install wouldnt boot saying ntldr is corrupt or something.
<cubexde> histo: Not completely sure, just got this computer 2nd-hand, but I think a 6000-series GeForce. Dual-SLI in Windows but I don't know how Ubuntu will handle that aspect
<histo> cubexde, is X maybe already running try hitting ctrl+alt+F7
<shirish> ok anybody know how to get rid of error E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<Slart> hashbrowns: we can fix the windows boot from ubuntu
<Slart> hashbrowns: so boot to ubuntu, from the hard drive
<Guest25533> shirish nothing is in there at all in hardware drivers
<skringla> guest2553: then you need to check the box for the nonfree driver
<cubexde> histo: I just get a blinking cursor in the corner.
<Guest25533> there isnt a box 2 check?
<hashbrowns> Slart: so which should I start first?  The windows problem may not be present now.
<hischild> How to reset my keyring password?
<skringla> guest25533:, i am not sure then, did you check ubuntu forums?
<hashbrowns> Slart: sorry didnt see the post
<histo> cubexde, when it boots?
<Guest25533> yes i did
<shirish> Guest25533: ?
<Slart> hashbrowns: how do you choose which one to boot? do you see the grub menu?
<histo> cubexde, try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<shirish> Guest25533: not able to see any box.
<Guest25533> 00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<cubexde> histo: It takes me to a login prompt (non-graphical) and then when I press Ctrl-Alt-F7 it clears the screen and shows a blinking cursor in the corner. Just the little _ symbol you know.
<Guest25533> thats my video card if it helps you any
<hashbrowns> Slart: yes. The grub menu
<histo> cubexde, ahh hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get back
<Slart> hashbrowns: you have a windows option there?
<shirish> histo: know anyway what this error is about
<histo> cubexde, then try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade  It sounds like there are bigger problems here.
<hashbrowns> Slart: Yes
<shirish> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<Slart> hashbrowns: well... try both ubuntu and windows.. hopefully they will both work
<cubexde> histo: Alright 1 sec...
<freeRag> I cant find my root account !
<histo> cubexde, you can try adding the nvidia drivers manually by sudo aptitude insall nvidia-glx-177
<freeRag> virus ?
<hashbrowns> Slart: okay well im in ubuntu atm, should i do anything before i restart and try the windows option?
<Slart> hashbrowns: nope.. just try them both first
<cubexde> histo: Alright I finished all but the nvidia command. Should I do that now too?
<histo> cubexde, then reboot and see if that helps. If not since this is a fresh install I would just reinstall it. Install the updates (which don't touch the video card btw) and then reboot. Then enable the restrcited drivers.
<Guest25533> when you edit xorg.confg is there anything u have to do to save the new settings in there before closing terminal?
<histo> cubexde, yeah run the nvidia command
<histo> cubexde, assuming you have an internet connection on this machine.
<histo> Guest1689, what are you editing it with?
<kop> histo huh ??
<Guest25533> terminal NANO
<histo> Kolie, ?
<histo> kop, ?
<tdn> How do I get my HP LaserJet P1005 to work in Ubuntu?
<hashbrowns> Slart:  Okay windows says " Starting up ...       NTLDR is missing   press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart
<Guest25533> i found something on it edited it and then rebooted and everything i edited was erased??
<cubexde> histo: Yes, I have a net connection. It is doing it right now.
<histo> cubexde, k after it installs the nvidia driver you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart X or you can reboot and see if that works.
<cubexde> histo: Will do.
<Slart> hashbrowns: hmm.. ok.. go back to ubuntu
<histo> Guest1689, well yes you have to save the file first ofcourse. What are you using to edit it?
<Guest25533> am i doing it right?
<cubexde> histo: Command not found?
<Hangwire> Hey people, i have a problem. Everytime I log in my account using XFCE, XFCE does not manage my desktop - I have to go to Settings - Desktop Preferences to tick the "Allow XFCE to manage the desktop" or else my Icons and Wallpaper don't show up. Is there anyway to make it Autostart on bootup or something? Its really bothering me.
<histo> Guest1689, HOW are you editing the file?
<histo> cubexde, which command?
<hashbrowns> slart: okay I'm back in ubuntu
<Guest25533> Section "Device"
<Guest25533>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Guest25533>         Driver          "vesa"
<Guest25533>         Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"
<FloodBot3> Guest25533: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kop> <Guest25533> please for your own edification learn "vi"
<Guest25533> thats what im getting in Xorg file
<histo> Hangwire, try in #xubuntu
<Hangwire> histo, thanks.
<cubexde> histo: Not sudo, the other one
<histo> !paste > Guest25533
<ubottu> Guest25533, please see my private message
<shirish> histo: all my window decorations are gone, still no go with metacity --replace
<Slart> hashbrowns: ok.. try this.. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit"
<histo> cubexde, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177   ?
<histo> cubexde, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cubexde> No, /etc/ini.d/gdm
<hischild> How to reset my keyring password?
<histo> Slart, thats a nifty app
<Guest25533> hello
<cubexde> histo: That wasn't recognized. The restart command string.
<shirish> histo: ?
<histo> Slart, That should be installed by default. Someone should put a request in.
<Slart> hashbrowns: it installs pastebinit.. a program that lets you paste stuff on pastebin, !paste for more info, and then sends the contents of your grub config file to that program.. you'll get an url back from that command.. give us the url so we can check why windows isn't booting properly
<cubexde> histo: When I type "sudo /etc/ini.d/gdm restart" it responds with "sudo: /etc/ini.d/gdm: command not found"
<hashbrowns> slart: okay i did that now what
<histo> cubexde, wth is this a Ubuntu desktop Cd you used?  try dpkg -l | grep gdm
<Slart> histo: agreed
<Slart> hashbrowns: you got an url?
<histo> cubexde, its init.d  not ini.d
<cubexde> histo: Ah then you typo-d ;)
<five> i cant get sound working for windows xp in virtualbox
<cubexde> histo: Working now...
<hashbrowns> slart: http://pastebin.com/f2035b497
<histo> cubexde, and ?
<tdn> I have just bought an HP LaserJet P1005. When I connect it and power it on, Ubuntu recognizes the printer and says it is ready to print. But when I print a test page, nothing happens on the printer. I use "HP LaserJet P1005 Foomatic/foo2xqx". I hope you can help me get this printer working.
<quatar-it> hi all. is there anyone of you or an exclusive channel which can help me with my webcam setup? I'll explain: it's a philips one, and it should use pwc drivers, or so I understood googling. Yesterday I tried to install modules, but i had problems doin "make" (i have no more the logs). I did not know what i was doing, i only did copy-and-paste from a forum page. But I think i have removed the only pwc*.ko file i had in /
<cubexde> histo: Still dumping me at the same command line.
<histo> cubexde, sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<shirish> guys is there way to do a clean slate of metacity, no compiz or anything?
<histo> cubexde, and give me the url that it outputs
<cubexde> histo: Alright standby
<histo> shirish, I told you hit alt+f2 and tyep in metacity --replace   that will run metacity
<Slart> hashbrowns: ok.. can you confirm that the windows system is on /dev/sda1 ?
<histo> shirish, you can also use System > Preferences > Appeareance
<five> is there anyone here that can unban me from offtopic?
<Slart> hashbrowns: you can check in gparted for example
<Slart> five: I think there's a channel called #ubuntu-ops
<shirish> histo: did that, metacity --replace, still no window decorations
<five> slart yeah i forgot joining thnx
<histo> shirish, did you have window decorations before?
<histo> shirish, and why can't you use preferences?
<hashbrowns> Slart: how do I check that?
<hashbrowns> Slart: Sorry I know so little about this stuff.
<Slart> hashbrowns: start gparted (system, administration, partition editor or run gparted from a terminal) then look through your hard drives for the ntfs-partition with windows on it
<Slart> hashbrowns: no worries.. we've all been there
<cubexde> histo: Still working...
<histo> cubexde, whats it doing installing pastebinit still?
<quatar-it> won't get an answer, uh? ... thaks anyway, i'll ask again in a few hours
<hashbrowns> Slart: well no partition editor under administration, in terminal do i just type "gparted"?
<quatar-it> sigh!
<Slart> hashbrowns: yes.. perhaps it's not installed by default.. can't really remember
<cubexde> histo: No I rebooted. http://pastebin.com/f174af9ee
<hashbrowns> Slart: yeah its not, should i just go ahead and install it?
<mk123> can someone tell me how to turn sda3 into sda1 ? I no longer have sda1 and re-allocated its space to sda3
<Slart> hashbrowns: yes
<Slart> hashbrowns: it shouldn't take long to install and it's a good tool to have
<histo> cubexde, okay its trying to use the default driver and its not finding a video card in this machine.
<histo> cubexde, did you install the nvidia driver?
<cattle-rancher> mk
<tdn> I have just bought an HP LaserJet P1005. When I connect it and power it on, Ubuntu recognizes the printer and says it is ready to print. But when I print a test page, nothing happens on the printer. I use "HP LaserJet P1005 Foomatic/foo2xqx". I hope you can help me get this printer working.
<cattle-rancher> cfdisk
<cattle-rancher> delete sda3
<cubexde> histo: I did when you told me to.
<cattle-rancher> and then create sda1
<histo> cubexde, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<hashbrowns> Slart:  I believe my windows install is on /dev/sdb1
<cubexde> histo: I would just reinstall, but I'm afraid it will do the same thing again.
<cubexde> histo: Alright standby
<n2diy> toh, can you print a test pge with out your computer?
<histo> cubexde, also can you see what the output of lsmod | grep nvidia is
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cubexde> histo: http://pastebin.com/f630f9968
<Slart> hashbrowns: hmm.. then grub is right.. I wonder if it's some kind of 64-bit windows quirk
<Andreatop> ciao
<Andreatop> c'è nessuno?
<histo> cubexde, whats the output of "lsmod | grep nvidia"   no qoutes ofcourse.
<cubexde> histo: What output do you want? It dropped a bunch of info.
<n2diy> ! it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cubexde> histo: 1 sec I will type it all in:
<Andreatop> thx for italian information
<histo> cubexde, did it list an entry with nvidia on the left?
<n2diy> Anderst, nada
<alfatau> hello, is there a scriptable way to test if a device is connected and working on ttyS1? i've a serial 56k modem and i should detect if it's turned on or off. thank you
<cubexde> nvidia     6900560 0
<cubexde> agpgart      42184 1 nvidia
<histo> cubexde, alright now we just need to get X to see it.
<cubexde> i2c_core     31892 3 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<cubexde> histo: k...
<n2diy> alfatau, setserial would be your friend for that
<histo> cubexde, lspci | grep VGA
<hashbrowns> Slart: so what now?
<histo> cubexde, that will show what type of card you have what is it saying for that?
<cubexde> histo: No output.
<cubexde> histo: Wait...
<cubexde> histo: Ok 1 sec it's a lot
<tarelerulz>  What is program for ripping subtitles off the dvd ?  Not vob ripped onto you hard or not some format like srt .
<histo> cubexde, not just look for the model of nvidia card like nvidia Geforce blah.....
<Slart> hashbrowns: I'm googling.. there seems to be other that are having the same problem with 64bit windows and dualbooting
<alfatau> n2diy: ok, i'm taking a look to that
<hashbrowns> Slart: K. I hope there is a solution :S  BRB one sec.
<cubexde> histo: GeForce 6600 LE (two of them)
<tarelerulz> //   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> cubexde, before when you ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" did it ask you some questions?
<cubexde> histo: No... it just made me log in.
<histo> cubexde, also what is the result of "glxinfo | grep rendering"   Should be Yes
<quatar-it> someone who have fun talking about modules for webcams, please ping me when confortably sitted!
<cubexde> histo: Error: unable to open display
<histo> cubexde, hrm... let me check something hold up.
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<histo> cubexde, something is weird here that card is supported by the drivers we installed which are loaded. But X doesn't see them or the card.
<cubexde> histo: I have two cards, could it be that it wants me to plug into the other one?
<histo> cubexde, you could try and reboto but X isn't seeing either of them.
<histo> cubexde, i'm reading some stuff now. THis maybe a known problem.
<gmathews> Good day all
<gmathews> How can i check how much data I have sent/received on my wired connection?
<cubexde> histo: So how come it worked right after install?
<hashbrowns> Slart: back
<mrbig4545> ive just upgraded to intrepid, and virtualbox is acting up. Im using host interface networking with a bridge, and i cant ping the virtual machine! however the vm can ping google and that
<gmathews> because the screenlets thing does not indicate true values
<mrbig4545> just not the real comp, any ideas?
<histo> cubexde, no idea. Thats why i'm saying swithcing the card you are using shouldn't fix it.
<histo> cubexde, unless there is aproblem with the new kernel. Try rebooting and when you see the grub screen hit esc to get a menu.  Select the older kernel and try booting that.
<Guest25533> Ati Radeon 7000/VE help anyone
<mrbig4545> infact its just the local machine i cant ping, either ping from host to vm, or from vm to host
<mrbig4545> im guesssing something has changed...
<cubexde> histo: Already tried that./
<mrbig4545> brb
<histo> cubexde, and that didn't work?
<cubexde> histo: If it worked, I wouldn't be bugging you ;)
<histo> cubexde, did you install or do anything else other than update?
<cubexde> histo: Nope, nothing whatsoever.
<phnom> gmathews, You can check it with top in terminal
<suji> HAI SARANYA
<phnom> gmathews, or you can install htop to get it in a fancier format
<gmathews> top only shows memory though right?
<gmathews> i mean RAM usage/Processor usage
<saranya> hai, are u got how to creat the font LEGATURE
<phnom> gmathews, oh, lol... early morning here sorry >_>
<hashbrowns> Slart: any luck?
<bullgard4> Wikipedia characterizes the directory /usr/local as a "Tertiary hierarchy for local data, specific to this host." What is meant here by 'tertiary hierarchy'?
<suji> no da
<gmathews> hahha no sorries phnom :)
<histo> cubexde, hrm.. lets try specifying the card to X.  Try dmesg | grep nvidia
<cubexde> histo: When I installed, I was using DaemonTOOLS to mount the ISO and did the "Install inside Windows" option. I don't have a CD burner and my discs I ordered won't show up for a few weeks.
<saranya> u please open already font created like hiran
<gmathews> i mean worries lol phnom
<suji> i don't knw how to create ligature in fontforge any one know
<histo> cubexde, we needthe bus id for your card the ##:#:#
<cubexde> histo: Give me a second
<Slart> hashbrowns: nope.. nothing good so far
<wet>  are their anybody who tried running PvPGN server on ubuntu hardy?
<hashbrowns> Slart: k. do you think we will be able to resolve this issue?
<phnom> gmathews, you could try install ntop
<gmathews> Ubuntu 9.04 = Jaunty Jackalope
<Slart> hashbrowns: I don't know of any easy fixes at this point..
<gmathews> phnom: going to try it
<Slart> hashbrowns: according to all I know it should work now..
<hashbrowns> slart: hmm...
<cubexde> histo: OK, what do we need?
<histo> cubexde, the numbers in dmesg | grep nvidia   should be like ##:##:## for each card
<cubexde> histo: There are two cards: 0000:01:00.0 and 0000:02:00.0
<marek_> hi how can i change permissions, to allow normal user, not superuser to mount the devices?
<marek_> like mount /media/domowy ?
<histo> cubexde, okay now we need to edit the xorg.conf to look like this http://pastebin.com/m2ae1290e I just changed the device section
<gmathews> phnom: How do u use ntop - i see u can use your web browser - but how exactly?
<cubexde> histo: And I do that how?
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: The primary is /. The secondary hierarchy is /usr. The tertiary is /usr/local. Tertiary is just a fancy way of saying "3rd". The "hierarchy" part just indicates there are sub-branches below that directory.
<histo> cubexde, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   make the necessary changes to the device section and ctrl+w to save and ctrl+x to exit
<phnom> gmathews, found this tutorialthing: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-install-ntop-network-traffic-monitoring-software/
<gmathews> Going there now phnom :)
<jose> alguien abla español ?
<histo> cubexde, I also changed line 35 there too.
<hosstell> has anyone ever booted from an ISO in Grub, or know if it is possible?
<phnom> gmathews, :)
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: Thank you for explaining.
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: quite welcome. http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html is the "real" reference if you want to read it (I think it is easier to read than the wikipedia article actually)
<cubexde> histo: How do I save? Ctrl-W is find
<Flannel> cubexde: ctrl-o
<histo> cubexde, sry ctrl+o its down at the bottom of the screen
<histo> cubexde, all the shortcuts that is.
<alfatau> n2diy: about setserial, i tried -a option, but the output is the same both with modem off/on and for a ttySX with nothing connected... is there a way to get some better info with setserial?
<cubexde> histo: OK, now what?
<histo> cubexde, restart X
<histo> cubexde, or reboot
<cubexde> histo: Rebooting...
<SpinachHead> something strange, if I remove emacs with apt and synaptic -- emacs still can be invoked.  I tried to remove and reinstall to reset the keybindings but emacs never removes..... any ideas?
<Slart> hashbrowns: nope.. can't really find anything useful about this.. sorry
<histo> cubexde, if your scren goes blank you may need to plug in to the other card which is bus id 2:0:0.  or you could chang ehte value in xorg.conf and restart I guess.
<hashbrowns> slart: do you know anyone that has better expertise than you in this area that may be able to help?
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: Excellent! (I am always interested in primary source material.)  --  Thank you again.
<Flannel> SpinachHead: "emacs" is a metapackage.  You'd have to remove emacs22 (or a similar package).  However, your personal keybindings are stored in your home folder.  So just remove those, you don't need to reinstall (nor will it help)
<cubexde> histo: Alright
<cubexde> histo: It worked!
<cubexde> histo: I have a login screen at last :D
<histo> cubexde, okay X is getting confused about he SLI then
<cubexde> histo: Does this mean I shouldn't install any nVidia stuff or updates or anything now?
<Slart> hashbrowns: ask the channel.. there are plenty of wise people out there
<histo> cubexde, you can install all the updates you want but you have current nvidia drivers now. The only thing left to make sure is that SLI is working.
<SpinachHead> in the .emacs file?
<histo> cubexde, I would sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings    So that you can see and configure your cards
<Flannel> SpinachHead: Probably an ~/.emacs folder, but yeah, something like that (I don't know where emacs keeps its stuff)
<gmathews> phnom: thanks man - it seems a bit tedious to see speeds but the ntop is pretty cool for running a server :)
<SpinachHead> okay, thanks I forgot
<joejc> is there a program that lets me use the itunes store without wine?
<histo> cubexde, it will then be under System > Administration > Nvidia Settings
<dr_willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Enselic> Hi, my computer A has a wireless connection. I have a laptop B by my side without a working wireless card so I would like to act as a router and let laptop B connect to the internet through me. Any pointers/keywords?
<joejc> i hate itunes i just want the store
<hashbrowns> Slart: Okay.  Thanks for all the help man. I appreciate you sticking around for a few hours.
<dr_willis> !ics | Enselic
<ubottu> Enselic: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cubexde> histo: Alright thanks so much for your help :)
<hashbrowns> I can't boot to windows xp pro x64 after installing ubuntu 8.10 64-bit version.  After grub starts to load my windows installation, my windows installation says "NTLDR is missing" and I have not choice to but to restart my computer.
<saranya> i need some basic shortcut using terminals
<Enselic> dr_willis: thanks
<histo> cubexde, no problem.  That was a weird one sry it took me so long to figure out. Hard when you aren't sitting in front of the box.
<gmathews> I want to make my ubuntu look wicked - been to gnome-look.org but Im looking for more - any pointers?
<dr_willis> gmathews,  be more specific? :)
<mrbig4545> gmathews: kde
<saranya> வணக்கம்
<histo> gmathews, are you running 3d effects and stuff?
<joejc> does sharpmusique still exist?
<dr_willis> one mans wicked - is another mans eyesore
<slacker_nl> hello
<histo> gmathews, also check out the forums there is an entire section dedicated to eye candy
<gmathews> yea guess so - i cant seem to get this animations add-on to work...I got compiz working with the cylinder deformation - someone told me that planes fly across your screen but I dont know how to do that lol.
<slacker_nl> how can i find out which packages are dependend on a particular package?
<histo> gmathews,  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=330
<hashbrowns> I can't boot to windows xp pro x64 after installing ubuntu 8.10 64-bit version.  After grub starts to load my windows installation, my windows installation says "NTLDR is missing" and I have not choice to but to restart my computer.
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  ntldr is a windows boot file.  You sure you dident accidently format your windows installs?  You coudl try booting a windows rescue/boot/install cd and use the fixboot command.
<gmathews> I have the animated add-on enabled in compiz settings manager but why doesnt anything happen :(
<lw0x15> yo whats the command to find out mount points
<dr_willis> lw0x15,  'mount' :)
<lw0x15> dr_willis: what about which hdd's are where cause i got scsi and sata
<dr_willis> lw0x15,  'sudo fdisk -l'
<histo> gmathews, you need to check out the link i posted
<hashbrowns> dr_willis: will that touch my data on my windows partition?  I'm pretty sure I didn't format my windows partition, just resized it.
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  booting windows install cd. and running its rescue/fixmbr or fixboot commands will  copy/write the proper files to the windows partition.
<lw0x15> dr_willis: ah alrite thanks i used fdisk -l without sudo ;|
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  fixboot / fixmbr may or  may not make linux unbootabe then - due to grub being removed
<lw0x15> thats why it didnt work
<gmathews> histo: that page answers the themes question I had but not the animated plane effects one :( Thanks though.
<histo> gmathews, i've never seen animated planes but maybe you need to check out the compiz page to see if their are any new plugins they are working on.
<dr_willis> Theres that FOlding airplane effect - In compiz
<gmathews> yes dr_willis thats the one!
<dr_willis> gmathews,  so what about it?
<gmathews> It doesnt work for some weird reason
<gmathews> i have it enabled
<dr_willis> No idea.. I find it useless :)
<gmathews> hahah but I wanna see what it does :)
<dr_willis> twiddle with the settings  - it just folds up the window to a airplane and then flies off the screen.
<cubexde> histo: Yeah thanks again :)
<gmathews> oh well thanks for your time though guys
<histo> gmathews, there is an animations add on I see
<histo> cubexde, np
<cubexde> exit
<hashbrowns> dr_willis: then I'd be in a rather bad scenario because this NTLDR missing problem arose from a fresh install of GRUB.
<gmathews> histo: is your plane folding?
<histo> gmathews, like you can have your windows turn in to airplanes and fly away if you minimize
<gmathews> my windows dont do that when I minimize ...did u just enable it histo ?
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  i dont see how grub installing would remove a FILE from the windows drive..    grub instlls to the MBR of the disk.
<histo> gmathews, I'm looking threw settings right now hold up
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  last i saw ntldr missing was hd curruption on windows.
<histo> gmathews, I see something about planes and their paths etc...
<gmathews> sweetlings histo :)
<histo> gmathews, I'm assuming you have compiz settings manager installed right?
<hashbrowns> dr_willis: okay well I'll give it a go.  Hopefully it doesn't make ubuntu unbootable.
<quatar-it> ﻿hi all. is there anyone of you or an exclusive channel which can help me with my webcam setup? I'll explain: it's a philips one, and it should use pwc drivers, or so I understood googling. Yesterday I tried to install modules, but i had problems doin "make" (i have no more the logs). I did not know what i was doing, i only did copy-and-paste from a forum page. But I think i have removed the only pwc*.ko file i had i
<gmathews> histo : yes i do
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  if you overwrite the MBR it will remove grub.. You will need to restore the grub boot loader some how.
<sara-> hi anyone know how to install second life a third party software package?
<sara-> what syntax to use?
<gmathews> I also enabled the animated add-ons in the effects section of the manager itself
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,   I forget what the exact commands are for Vista, vs XP to fix all this.. one fixes the boot files.. another does the MBR
<dr_willis> sara-,  second life May be at the  medibuntu repos..  check there yet
<vladtsepesh1984> anyone can help me configuring netbeans on ubuntu???
<dr_willis> !secondlife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sara-> .
<gmathews> hashbrowns: use fixboot rather then use fixmbr
<histo> gmathews, I'm not sure how to enable this you might want to see if there are any compiz buffs or try in a compiz channel
<vladtsepesh1984> when i start a new web project it says to me that i have to select catilina directory but i cant find it....
<histo> gmathews, like #compiz
<gmathews> histo: u enabled it as well right and nothing happened?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> fixmbr doesnt usually do much good.
<sara-> dr_willis, nope
<gmathews> ppl are all asleep on #compiz hahaha
<gmathews> j #compiz
<gmathews> whoops
<histo> gmathews, ahh i see you enable it then you need to go to the animations window and enable them
<gmathews> which animations window?
<dr_willis> sara-,  bummer.. used to be at some site.. may been an earlier release.. Googling suggests the get-deb site has packages for it
<narcarsiss> I have a bug to report
<narcarsiss> apt-get install deluge-torrent also installs deluge-torrent-common rite but when you download .deb file off official website and try to install it. it conflicts with deluge-torrent-common and wont install and wont uninstall deluge-torrent-common automaticl
<dr_willis> narcarsiss,  what 'official' web site?
<sara-> dr_willis, i have the file
<sara-> its just installing it
<gmathews> histo: which animations window :)
<dr_willis> sara-,   that wasent exactly what you asked then.. :) whats the file name?
<histo> gmathews, Yeah your window folds in to airplane then flys to the task bar
<_Nike_2> hello
<narcarsiss> deluge official website
<gmathews> histo what is the second step that you did after enabling the animated add-ons under effects?
<histo> gmathews, you need to enable the animations add-ons  Then click on the animations and under the minimize tab add a new animation.
<gmathews> shweet
<histo> gmathews, did you find it?
<starcannon> Hello everyone, can anyone direct me to a python 2.6.1 package for ubuntu?
<_Nike_2> I installed ubuntu, I want know how install linuxthreads to install mysql
<gmathews> checking now histo one sec :)
<narcarsiss> the deluge package from the repos breakes the install of the downloaded 1.0.7 version
<shahrooz> hi huys
<_Nike_2> anyone know ?
<shahrooz> i have a problem with wget
<rww> narcarsiss: that isn't a bug. it's the predictable result of using incompatible packages. Either install deluge-torrent from the Ubuntu repositories or install deluge-torrent from the website. Not both.
<dr_willis> narcarsiss,  its normally a bad idea to mix and match debs that way.  So its not really a 'bug'  in the ubuntu packages.   If you wan tto use  non-ubuntu packages.. then i would suggest manyually removing the  ubuntu ones
<histo> gmathews, under effects is also "animations"   thats what controls them.. The "Animations Add-on"  just provides more of them under "animations" and more control.
<shahrooz> i get 404error (not found) in wget but the file there is ! i'm sute
<narcarsiss> i was trying to update it was getting a pop up
<shahrooz> sure
<_Nike_2> ?
<shahrooz> look at this : wget http://www.futureworldco.com/my_python_works/game.py.tar.gz
<_Nike_2> anyone know how get linuxthreads to ubuntu ?? I need to install mysql
<shahrooz> link is working but wget can not download it
<histo> gmathews, make sure you hafe a window type set
<shahrooz> and i don't use any proxy
<gmathews> \WOW!!!!!!!
<narcarsiss> i removed them manually after i worked out why it would not install.... but i thort the ubuntu packages and the official website ones would be the same since i downloaded the one under ubuntu ibex
<gmathews> histo : u a legend :) :)
<_Nike_2> histo you know ?
<_Nike_2> anyone ?
<shahrooz> nobody want's help me ?
<_Nike_2> and me too
<_Nike_2> =/
<erUSUL> _Nike_2: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<erUSUL> _Nike_2: or use your preferred package manager
<histo> !sgl | _Nike_2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgl
<histo> !sql | _Nike_2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql
<histo> !lamp | _Nike_2
<ubottu> _Nike_2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gmathews> thanks histo  :)
<_Nike_2> but I need the "linuxthreads" to install
<shahrooz> HEEEEELP!!!!
<_Nike_2> to insall the libs
<histo> gmathews, np
<erUSUL> _Nike_2: why are you compiling mysql from source ??
<histo> gmathews, I don't know why'd you want anything but burn though
<gmathews> what were the guys in compiz smoking i wonder hahahaha :P
<gmathews> i just wanna amaze the girlfriend lol.
<shahrooz> help help heeeeeelp
<_Nike_2> erUSUL because one project that I want compile need of source
<_Nike_2> and to compile
<gmathews> love getting stoned and checking the compiz effects :p
<shahrooz> ow man please sombody help me about wget !!!
<erUSUL> _Nike_2: probably you just need the mysql dev packages
<_Nike_2> need the"linuxthreads" =/
<erUSUL> shahrooz: repeat the question
<shahrooz> helloo i'm here :(
<_Nike_2> erUSUL yes
<gmathews> shahrooz: what is yourproblem
<sara-> dr_willis, its called SecondLife-i686-1.21.6.99587
<shahrooz> erUSUL: gmathews:  look at this : wget http://www.futureworldco.com/my_python_works/game.py.tar.gz
<_Nike_2> erUSUL how install this without source of mysql
<shahrooz> wget can not download that file
<gmathews> cant u use your browser?
<shahrooz> but the file is there and by link is downloadable
<_Nike_2> ._.
<_Nike_2> use firefox ....
<_Nike_2> no more
<_Nike_2> :P
<FloodBot3> _Nike_2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> _Nike_2: libmysqlclient15-dev
<narcarsiss> use opera its fasssssst
<gmathews> Google Chrome :!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> pffft, firefox > *
<shahrooz> are you with me ?
<narcarsiss> chrome gay slooooooow
<nubuntu_> Hello i need some help with mounting a drive from livecd then when i try to access it I get a permission prohibated
<gmathews> lol narcarsiss shussh
<Flannel> narcarsiss: Please don't use that term pejoratively
<erUSUL> shahrooz: i tested it gives 404 not found what's the problem?
<narcarsiss> oh sorry :D
<shahrooz> erUSUL: i don't know !!! tha is my problem
<shahrooz> it's working in browser but wget can dl it
<nubuntu_> Hello i need some help with mounting a drive from livecd then when i try to access it I get a permission prohibated
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> shahrooz, Cant you use a browser to get it then? or using a shell?
<_Nike_2> erusul thanks
<shahrooz> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i can but i want use wget !
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nubuntu, sudo mount /dev/* /media/*
<sara-> anyone using chorme cant type reboot cus it reboo.... oops i just rebooted
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> shahrooz, Well it obviously aint working, so why not just use your browser this time....
<gmathews> shahrooz: I have no clue why you would want to use wget...do u want to test wget or do u have a secret fetish for wget and that link?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Seems like your moaning about something that can be easily worked around.
<nubuntu_> CoUrPsE i did but when i click on folder for drive doesnt allow me to access
<shahrooz> gmathews: CoUrPsE|DeAd  look =>http://lists.freshrpms.net/pipermail/freshrpms-list/2007-July/014785.html there is a similar problem like mine
<shahrooz> i want have a code to run my game
<dr_willis> sara-,  no extension? could be its just a self instlkling executable..  sh ./whateveritscalled
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nubuntu, can you cd to it as root?
<nubuntu_> How do i do that ive never used cd command
<erUSUL> shahrooz: debugged it the siter rejects wget if you use a different user agent it works
<erUSUL> shahrooz: example using opera user agent wget --user-agent="Opera/9.25 (Windows NT 6.0; U; en)" http://www.futureworldco.com/my_python_works/game.py.tar.gz
<erUSUL> shahrooz: that works
<quatar-it> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ioneye> !VPN
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nubuntu_> <CoUrPsE|DeAd>: I jus attempted with cd I still get permission denied
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> as root?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh, sorry, didnt see ya type up there.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> use sudo cd /media/*
<_Nike_2> how I put the folder /home the some of /tmp because to send files to /home need permissions this is very bad =/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> then type your password in for user it says.
<Jordan_U> CoUrPsE|DeAd, You can't "sudo cd"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> replace * with the drives u mounted.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Jordan_U, Cant ya?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My bad.
<Jordan_U> CoUrPsE|DeAd, cd is a shell builtin
<dr_willis> _Nike_2,  you may want to clarify to the channel the whole problem. to explain whats going on.  as for an answer.. you could link /home to /tmp if you wanted.. but im not sure what that would fix.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> True, Was stoopid of moa.
<roplan> hi all
<nubuntu_> CoUrPsE|DeAd: used cd /dev/hda1\
<nubuntu_> CoUrPsE|DeAd: it returned permission denied\
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yes.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> you have to mount it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> do: mkdir /media/hadd1
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mount /dev/hda1 /mount/hdd1
<nubuntu_> yah I already mounted
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hda*
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> You cant cd to the device.
<drkop> hi ppl try to find how to fix cdebootstrap it stucks on "Configuring package cdebootstrap-helper-apt" (ubuntu 8.04 64bit)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> You have to cd to where you mounted it too.
<nubuntu_> I no i cd to /media/hda1
<ardchoille> I have an idea that I'd like to submit directly to the Ubuntu developers. How would I do that?
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ardchoille> dr_willis: from what I can tell, the ideas in brainstorm aren't even worked on, according to the "Ideas being work upon" page at brainstorm
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  post a idea to actually look at the ideas.. :P
<ardchoille> hahaha
<dr_willis> I imagine they get looked at.. but last i looked there.. many were.. well.. lacking
<ardchoille> true
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nubuntu_, Dunno then sorry, seems like your doing it right.
<nubuntu_> <CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there any way I can increase space allowed to be used by live cd I want to try another distro but file is to large currently
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nubuntu_, Dont know sorry, never tried livecd.
<nubuntu_> ok thank you
<tensai_> I installed ubuntu 8.10 with a 20G hard drive the other day. Got it set up, learning curve is steep (new to linux) but I'm loving it. So I went and bought a second 200G hd, plugged it in and booted. I opted for in the first install, but now I don't know where to start. Somebody just give me the next step? Maybe a good resource?
<tensai_> opted for **LVM**
<jimqode> tensai_, what do you want to do with your computer?
<tensai_> hack the gibson
<tensai_> I just want to learn
<tensai_> about linux and specifically web servers and the like
<tensai_> LAMP development
<rww> !documentation | tensai_
<ubottu> tensai_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<rww> tensai_: and for LAMP on Ubuntu, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sara-> dr_willis, i found a different package
<tensai_> I'm looking for information specifically on LVM... just installed a new drive
<sara-> its a .deb file
<tarelerulz> I am ripping subtitles and I get text files that are what the pictures say .  I can go from picture to picture easy.  Is there text editor program that would let me go to the next text file easy ? so I could proread the text making sure it mater the pictures
<rww> If there's anyone with ubottu write access around: !lvm points to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto , which doesn't exist. Unfortunately, a good replacement URL isn't readily apparent to me :(
<Slart> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tensai_> If I set up my first drive with LVM do I have to use LVM on the second drive?
<Slart> rww: in the usage info there's info on how to change the factoid
<crhylove> I blew a power supply and got a new one.... but not with enough sata power cables.  I have a valid XP x64 partition, but I can't get it to boot with grub error 21.  How do I just boot that xp x64 partition?
<hosstell> 2 Questions, 1.)  Does Ubunti have a partion recovery app, (say I dual boot an my win partion fails, can I restore an image through Ubuntu).  2.) Can Grub boot from ISOs.  I was thinking about booting to a win 98 ISO and then running ghost or something as a recovery option, is this possible?
<rww> Slart: thanks
<quatar-it> For all: why do i have Error of various kind when "make" pwc-10.0.12-rc1 obtained http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/files/pwc-10.0.12-rc1.tar.bz2 here? I have all kind of headers installed, on hardy.
<jacobw-uk> hi there, i've got a problem with ubuntu on an acer aspire one, its not an aspire one specific problem though, every time the automatically logged on use is logged on, they are prompted for their password to unlock the keyring to provide the wireless key to network manager
<jacobw-uk> how can i stop this happening, i.e. so the user does not have to enter their password in the process of starting up the computer
<gmathews> hosstell: You can look for something called gparted
<gmathews> !google gparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google gparted
<gmathews> :[
<hosstell> gmathews: For backing up?  Do you know if grub can boot to ISOs?
<dr_willis> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gmathews> hosstell: not entirely sure... ;[
<gmathews> thanks dr_willis
<rww> gmathews: as far as I'm aware, gparted will solve neither of hosstell's problems. I could have overlooked something in it, i guess...
<hosstell> gmathews: also, do you know if gparted retains bootloader info?
<gmathews> lol i was just suggesting something mate :) im still a n00b.
<dr_willis> jacobw-uk,  asking for the password to the keyring  is normal..    since the ireless passwords are stored in the keyring.
<tensai_> if I've just installed a second drive and type fdisk -l  I should see the drive right? sda1,2,3 and there should be an sdb right?
<dr_willis> jacobw-uk,  i see that Q get asked a lot.. but no idea on  a work around. I enter my password anyway . since i have a lot of OTHER passwords in the keyring then just the wireless
<dr_willis> tensai_,  use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<rww> quatar-it: Please paste the output/error messages to paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> tensai_,  and yes.. You should see all drives with the 'sudo fdisk -l'
<hosstell> I am having the hardest time coming up with a solution for my friend's laptop.  He likes Windows but his CD-rom is hosed.  So I want to have a way to create a recovery partion that automatically re-images the windows partition.
<jacobw-uk> hosstell: so you want to install a dual boot?
<jacobw-uk> can u not boot windows with GRUB?
<jacobw-uk> as to that specific thing, i've tried it in the past and as far as i know its not possible
<dr_willis> You want a mini-linux install with restore software just to restore the windows partition eh?
<hosstell> yep
<hosstell> that is correct
<dr_willis> Is how i REad his question. :)
<hosstell> I am installing Ubuntu atm
<hosstell> with XP already on it
<hosstell> but I still need a recovery solution, and one that even HE cant mess up lol
<dr_willis> SHould be doable..  not sure how would be the best way to do it.    Mondo/Mindi can archive/restore partions. proberly a dozen other tools to do it also.
<d13_> minhtuyen
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<d13_> minhtuyen
<dr_willis> You basically wan tto archive the windows partition to a file on the Linux install.. thn restore it as needed.
<The_Joe_> Is that even possible?
<rww> dr_willis, hosstell: Sounds like something that could be done with dd... but there are probably more user-friendly tools for it
<hosstell> yes, OR.... fine a way to get grub to run ghost or something, I was thinking win 98 boot ISO or something
<dr_willis> The_Joe_,  yes. should be...
<quatar-it> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91516/
<y0315219> how i add "show desktop" to AWN?
<dr_willis> The_Joe_,  clonezilla live-disrto does it. :)
<The_Joe_> dr_willis, Sounds interesting
<hosstell> rww: what is DD?
<y0315219> what should i do if i want to add the "show the desktop" to AWN ?
<rww> quatar-it: looks like someone using Fedora Core had the same problem. Perhaps http://www.mail-archive.com/pwc@lists.saillard.org/msg00501.html and http://www.mail-archive.com/pwc@lists.saillard.org/msg00503.html will help?
<dr_willis> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<hosstell> drunk driving is bad mkay
<quatar-it> rww, thanks.
<quatar-it> But, which is the file in which i have to modify config.h in .....h? , rww
<baddj> hello i am new to linux and i want to set up a web server is ubuntu server the best to get started?
<baddj> NickServ
<hosstell> well, I will mess around and get back to you tomorrow on my progress with the partition to partition recovery.
<hosstell> thanks for the input all.
<ddphillips> Hi.  I have a small problem turning off the backlight of my X41 laptop off.  When I run "xset dpms force off", the backlight is properly turned off, but about a second later, the backlight is turned back on, and the screen is pained black... Any ideas?
<rww> quatar-it: /home/nicola/Scrivania/pwc-10.0.12-rc1/pwc.h , I think
<eth01> what's the most appropriate method of utilizing the ubuntu operating system with say.. a laptop? i've looked into it, and read stuff about over-heating etc
<baddj> hello i am new to linux and i want to know if ubuntu server would be the best to start off with to learn linux for a webserver?
<bazhang> baddj, you need a xserver with that?
<Neaai> baddj: anything will be good in that regard. For a webserver you best start reading about apache
<The_Joe_> baddj, Just so you know - an X Server is a graphical interface.
<eth01> (currently using vista atm)
<rww> eth01: depends on the laptop. If it's listed on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops , that'd be a good start.
<jacobw-uk> baddj: ubuntu-server would be pretty much ideal
<bazhang> baddj, keep in mind that the server only install has no gui
<eth01> rww: it isn't.
<baddj> Okay as i got told my a friend try ubuntu or debine or something to get started with servers. is there a lot of docs on ubuntu commands and stuff?
<bazhang> linuxcommand.org has some baddj
<Neaai> .. and best start without a gui so you don't get distracted from shiny things.
<magnetron> baddj→ i would install a regular ubuntu, then add Apache and the web server packages to that
<jacobw-uk> baddj: ubuntu wiki and help.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> and /msg ubottu rute for more baddj
<rww> eth01: okay. Well, if I were you, I'd probably boot it from a Live CD and see what works and what doesn't. If you're more conservative, you could try looking for information on how compatible Ubuntu and Linux are with your laptop on your favorite search engine.
<baddj> Okay thnx guys ill look at that site bazhang
<Neaai> baddj: do a search in google for "rute.pdf" and the file you'll get is what you need for a really well organised start.
<baddj> okay
<mafaldaboy> how do i get fonts that can kick OSX's butt in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<balkian> !cmd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmd
<Zelda> hello everyone. Can someone help me configure my mouse?
 * mafaldaboy asks again: how do i get nice fonts in ubuntu
<eth01> which fonts?
<mafaldaboy> do not give me a tldp, etc thing guys, it does not work
<eth01> rww: thankies x
<mafaldaboy> i want it to look nice, antialiasing is not working nice with 8.10
<mafaldaboy> did anyone change freetype
<Sogen> Hi , what's name of polish ubuntu channel ?
<bazhang> Sogen, #ubuntu-pl
<Sogen> thx
<baddj> whats the diff from xserver and like gnome?
<Slart> mafaldaboy: what's wrong with the fonts? can do you do a screenshot to show us?
<Slart> baddj: they do different things
<bazhang> baddj, xserver means a graphical desktop; there are variations such as kde, gnome, etc
<Slart> baddj: look at wikipedia for X and gnome.. they explain it far better than I can
<mafaldaboy> sure Slart
<baddj> ok
<mafaldaboy> sec
<leafw> I have installed a crontab job via crontab -e, but it doesn't seem to be running. I want it to run every 10 minutes, so I setup */10 * * * * <thecommand>. The crontab -e uses my $EDITOR, which is vim, and on :wq it reports "crontab: installing new crontab". The command is tested to run fine, and has all absolute paths. So what could possibly be wrong?
<smrtgyz> UBUNTU takes some getting use to, but I really like it...
<gmathews> How can i see how much data i received/sent on my wired connection - the same way in windows I would right lick on the 2 flashing computers in my tray and see in properties?
<mafaldaboy> just a sec
<Tyczek> Hi. I have wifi card dlink dwl 520+. Do you know how to install it on ubuntu?
<rww> Zelda: What, specifically, is wrong with it? Is it not working at all, are some buttons not working, etc.?
<Slart> leafw: hmm.. I think you covered the usual mistakes there..what about permissions?
<smrtgyz> everyone getting UBUNTU should go to http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ even if WE look at it over and over again...
<Slart> leafw: what is the command, btw?
<rww> !ot > smrtgyz
<ubottu> smrtgyz, please see my private message
<bazhang> smrtgyz, tell the people in #ubuntu-offtopic they would like to hear
<leafw> Slart: it's a custom python script that via feh changes my desktop bckgrund. Worked just fine in 8.04 (moved to 8.10 yesterday).
<Zelda> yes. I have a logitech MX518. I guess it autodetected a 3 button mouse. this is a 7 button mouse. I would like the buttons on the side to "navigate" back and forward in web browsing. You know waht Im talking about?
<rww> Zelda: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto and see if it helps
<dr_willis> Zelda,  i recall seeing some good docs at the GENTOO wiki pages on that topic. :)i have an identcal mouse.. but i dont use the side buttons
<leafw> Slart: it's also 2>&1 >> /home/<myusername/logcron, and nothing is logged there either. I simply think the command is just not run.
<gmathews> can u update from 8.04 to 8.10 with the Intrepid CD?
<Pierollo> hi
<Slart> leafw: hmm... wasn't there a new python release recently? although that would make the script fail in a normal run too..
<Zelda> yeah it worked before.. this 8.10 really is getting annoying.
<leafw> Slart: the script works fine outside cron.
<bazhang> gmathews, need the alternate cd to do that
<Vinceman> do you have to mount a webcam for internetbroadcasting?
<Slart> leafw: I haven't noticed any changes in crontab behaviour.. let me check if my crontab jobs run alright
<Zelda> or the whole, Auto configure feature.
<Pierollo> can someone suggest me a cool program to hack wpa?
<rww> gmathews: and once you get the alternatve CD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<mafaldaboy> ok guys, i got the shot
<mafaldaboy> uploading now
<Slart> leafw: all my jobs run as normal
<gmathews> thanks bazhang and rww :)
<mafaldaboy> any image host you like ?
<leafw> Slart: then I don't get it. Services say that cron is running ...
<aremay> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Slart> leafw: have you tried just creating a simple crontab entry? something simple like appending time and date to a text-file?
<leafw> Slart: aha, I added a */1 * * * * echo "ok" >> /path/to/log and it printed ok ... so it is just refusing to run my script.
<mafaldaboy> i'll go with imagehost
<mafaldaboy> shack*
<mafaldaboy> argh
<leafw> Slart: the thought came to me before you mentioned it :)
<smrtgyz> seeking as much ubuntu operating system training traing via video, as much as my brain can handle...
<baddj> i can not seem to find the rute.pdf any where..
<Slart> leafw: can't you append the output from the script to a log file too? see if you get any errors?
<bazhang> baddj, hang on a second
<baddj> ok
<rww> Tyczek: I think that wireless card needs the madwifi drivers. Instructions for installing them are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi#Ubuntu%20Release%20Specific%20Info
<mafaldaboy> http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/9630/shotjv7.png
<Slart> leafw: oh.. and it's not one of those "there has to be an empty line at the end of the file" things?
<mafaldaboy> here
<leafw> Slart: did that, no errors printed. But now I know the error somewhere.
<mafaldaboy> check my screenshot and see why i think my fonts suck :/
<leafw> Slart: no, I tried that one too. Crontab -e removes any trailing lines.
<Neaai> baddj: http://wireless.ictp.it/school_2002/lectures/fonda/MoreLinux/RUTE.PDF
<mafaldaboy> i put full hinting on, and nothing changed, i can get it better only if i switch resolution to 1024x768
<Tyczek> rww, I installed it via ndiswrapper. But it won't work. And at madwifi compatiblity list there is no such card.
<mafaldaboy> it was not like this with the previous 8.04 edition
<Slart> mafaldaboy: hmm.. the only bad thing I see is the menu-fonts
<mafaldaboy> Slart, that too
<baddj> Neaai thank you
<smrtgyz> just throwing this out there to all of you computer experts, seeking a way to communicate with UBUNTU with thought and or BRAIN waves. (Just a thought)
<mafaldaboy> I cannot stund this squared look of the fonts
<leafw> Slart: the confusing part is that the script runs fine, no path problems, no matter in what directory one pastes that crontab -e commad entry
<mafaldaboy> if you have any ideas on what to fix, share
<Slart> mafaldaboy: tried using other fonts than the standard ones? or does all fonts look bad?
<bazhang> !enter | mafaldaboy
<ubottu> mafaldaboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tyczek> rww, It works via ndiswrapper. I blacklisted old kernel module.
<Tyczek> :)
<mafaldaboy> Slart, all fonts look a bit bad
<rww> Tyczek: excellent :). So everything works now?
<mafaldaboy> i am on KDE4 as you see, but I can't seem to get things better within gnome either. It is making my eyes sore.
<Tyczek> rww, Yes. ;) Thx.
<rww> Tyczek: ( looks like I was seeing the G520, not the 520... dunno if they're the same card. http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link#DWL-G520 . But I guess it doesn't matter now )
<Slart> mafaldaboy: well.. the only think I can come up with is trying other fonts and playing with the font aliasing parameters.. I haven't noticed anything on my install but I use gnome.. perhaps it's a KDE thing
<cattle-rancher> ?
<mafaldaboy> The only thing I have managed to dig out of google is that it could be that in 8.10 as in other distros they are having certain settings disabled in the defined freetype2 package from now on for patent issues
<prahal_> hi Fn keys are not seen by xev but they are by gnome-keybinding-properties . What could go wrong with regards to xev ?
<Tyczek> rww, Yea. :)
<mafaldaboy> Slart, i am on LCD and i have set it to 96DPI with full hinting style and subpixel rendering in RGB mode
<cattle-rancher> im still wondering what the problem is with the video?
<smrtgyz> ﻿/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zzc> hi
<ValentineXX> smrtgyz: :D
<ValentineXX> zzc: welcome
<Vinceman> do you have to mount a webcam for internetbroadcasting?
<Vinceman> Rafik
<Slart> mafaldaboy: here's how my desktop looks.. http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkm4.png
<Rafik> hi Vinceman
<mafaldaboy> sec going to look
<zzc> ye
<leafw> Slart: found the problem ... no DISPLAY variable. Duh -- this was a script to change the background. Thanks for the interaction.
<cattle-rancher> ok plz rock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hFwYtB106I while i look
<Vinceman> you just missed my question: do you have to mount a webcam for internetbroadcasting?
<bazhang> cattle-rancher, dont paste that here
<Melio> Vinceman:  no
<Vinceman> why? because it seems to work on your PC itself fine
<Melio> webcams are not storage
<Slart> leafw: ahh.. tricky one
<Vinceman> then why doesn't the broadcasting work?
<leafw> Slart: indeed :)
<mafaldaboy> Slart, still loading here, connection is slow
<terryx> how do i handle rar files in ubuntu?
<guest0001> how can i access fills from windows if i install ubuntu using wubi?
<Vinceman> the image is garbled, not interlaced just screwed up
<Melio> Vinceman: because you may not have flash enabled properly
<Slart> !rar | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mafaldaboy> terryx, install unrar from synaptic
<Melio> Vinceman:  depends on where or how you broadcast it
<cattle-rancher> no aphex twin here?
 * cattle-rancher takes all the acid away from everyone
<guest0001> i save all media in folder on windows desktop
<Vinceman> flash is in the repos, no?
<bazhang> cattle-rancher, dont paste random stuff here
<Melio> Vinceman: it should be enabled in your browser
<Melio> look at about:plugins in the url handler
<Melio> er :
<rww> guest0001: your Windows partition should be mounted in /host/, if I remember correctly.
<Melio> : plugins
<Melio> no space
<FloodBot3> Melio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mafaldaboy> Slart, your settings make up for a visibly better desktop
<mafaldaboy> Slart, can I have your settings? Perhaps I can fix this, it is the same quality with gnome here
<cattle-rancher> so the problem is your icons are huge?
<ikonia> !mode +b championsleague!*@*.home.otenet.gr!#ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmathews> Does Mark Shuttleworth come in this channel?
<cattle-rancher> terryx look for ark
<cattle-rancher> ark handles rar files
<cattle-rancher> =)
<mafaldaboy> right
<Vinceman> Melio: where can I find the url handler?
<GNU\colossus> I'm in need of libqt3-mt as a 32bit SO on a x86_64 install; how would I go about installing that?
<cattle-rancher> you might have to apt-get it
<Slart> mafaldaboy: well.. for one thing I use subpixel antialiasing but with the fill hinting.. not just "slight" as the default setting is
<cattle-rancher> lol i was about to say qt3 barf city
 * rebel_kid blinks
<bazhang> !offtopic | cattle-rancher
<ubottu> cattle-rancher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mafaldaboy> ok i use full hinting as well
<bazhang> cattle-rancher, chat elsewhere
<Vinceman> Melio, are you still there?
<Slart> mafaldaboy: 96 dpi for font size, I use sans, 8 for all fonts except fixed width where I use Monospace, 8
<mafaldaboy> Slart, what font do you use for desktop? I usually use bitstream vera sans, but this time it did not work
<cattle-rancher> ok bazhang
<mafaldaboy> Slart, ok, will try
<Slart> mafaldaboy: I use the "Glossy" theme
<Slart> mafaldaboy: sans
<Slart> mafaldaboy: I don't know if compiz does something special.. it does some shadows for windows but that's about it
<mafaldaboy> Slart, hmmm
<guest0001> anyone know how much space a xubuntu install will take i want to do a wubi install on dell mini 9 and keep xp too?
<Tyrath_> hi folks
<guest0001> i have 16gb ssd
<mafaldaboy> I think you might have given me an idea, could it be compiz changes a bit subpixel font smoothing?
<Slart> mafaldaboy: possible
<Jcb-> Ping?
<Tyrath_> is it just me or does elinks not have a print feature, or a piping feature?
<Tyrath_> because without either it's pretty hard to print :/
<rww> Jcb-: pong
<ValentineXX> how to formate a usb disk in ubuntu?
<Tyrath_> i'm forced to download
<Tyrath_> and then pipe files to my printer using lpr
<mafaldaboy> Slart, but you don't have these problems there. So I guess I still have some work cut out for me
<rww> guest0001: To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. To install more than a base install, you'll need correspondingly more...
<Tyrath_> !ask | Jcb-
<ubottu> Jcb-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tyrath_> actually scrap that
<Slart> mafaldaboy: well.. I hope you find out what it is
<terryx> when i was trying to install unrar via terminal in the middle everything hangs up...can anyone tell me why?
<mafaldaboy> me too *sighs*
<Tyrath_> !who | Jcb-
<ubottu> Jcb-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tyrath_> - that was what I meant
<mafaldaboy> I will go brute force and reinstall the thing
<Tyrath_> !elinks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elinks
<Jokke`> Hello! i am transfering data from hard drive to USB hard drive but the transfer speed is only 80kt/s :S
<Tyrath_> grrr!
<ardchoille> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.3-8ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 454 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<Jokke`> where is the problem ??
<Melio> Jokke`: usb is slow
<Melio> that's the problem
<Tyrath_> ardchoille: thanks but that's not what I'm after
<pablo> i think i ruined a package called imspector, by doing a rm -rf /var/log/imspector, i mkdir again with same permissions, but i can not log anymore
<Jcb-> Here's my issue, fios is down so I can not download k3b or anything else for that matter. I have a video though that needs burned with brasero however everytime I goto burn it the "disc burning setup" has burn "grayed" out.
<Zelda> many thanks who ever sent me that page for the mouse issue.
<Zelda> I fixed it.
<Tyrath_> ardchoille: I'm after I help channel
<terryx> when i was trying to install unrar via terminal in the middle everything hangs up...can anyone tell me why?
<Vinceman> melio, but if you can receive from YouTube there must be some flash working on your PC!
<Vinceman> Melio, sry
<bazhang> terryx, try again and paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<Finnish> latest 11-kernel is not booting in my laptop, it just stays in the black screen after splash-window
<Jokke`> Melio: USB 2.0 = ~1mb-5mb/s is normal speed
<ardchoille> Tyrath_: #elinks ?
<terryx> bazhang, no errors, just in middle of installation or download my whole pc hangs
<Tyrath_> ardchoille: i'll try that. thanks. generally it's big in this channel tho, so I always pop a question
<Agent_Ubuntu> bye all, I go to eat bb
<bazhang> terryx, what does sudo apt-get update return
<Tyrath_> ardchoille: and the people in #elinks can tend to be a bit grumpy :/
<Zelda> bye
<Ad_> any one know how to format usb  in ubunut
<terryx> now its completed...
<memfis> Hi, I'm having a nightmare getting wpa to work with an old orinoco minipci card. I've tried going through the ubuntu wireless wiki. Tried orinoco drivers from sourceforge which wont compile & tried using wpa_supplicant with ubuntu provided hermes or orinoco drivers. Does anyone have expirience in using wpa_supplicant or ndis drivers who could point me in the right direction?
<Jcb-> Anyone see my issue above?
<Melio> Jokke`: I suppose usb 2.0 is. but are you sure the drive is 2.0?
<Slart> Ad_: try using gparted, it's an easy point and click interface
<ardchoille> !format > Ad_
<ubottu> Ad_, please see my private message
<bazhang> terryx, and sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<memfis> I know it's possible without recompiling the kernel, I just don't know how.
<terryx> upgrade or update
<terryx> ?
<Tyrath_> terryx: you have do do update first
<Jokke`> Melio:  you mean i need to update ubuntu to support USB 2.0 or what? USB hard drive & my computer is supporting USB 2.0
<terryx> what if i don't want to update?
<Tyrath_> terryx: just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tyrath_> terryx: what do you want to do?
<Androidfan537> do i have space as big as host for wubi install or no
<Slart> Jcb-: is there a cd in the drive?
<terryx> i have just typed update its showing 45%, i want to cancel that...how?
<bazhang> Androidfan537, how much space
<Jcb-> Yes, dvd start.
<Jcb-> S/start/Slart
<Tyrath_> terryx: update won't install anything
<Tyrath_> terryx: update just gets the list of updates
<bazhang> terryx, let it finish
<ardchoille> terryx: update simply updates your software sources, it's a good thing
<Tyrath_> terryx: until you do sudo apt-get upgrade nothing will install. and it will verify that you want to install the items
<terryx> i don't want to do anything.i just want to know why my computer freeze up...?
<terryx> ok...its completed(update)...now?
<bazhang> terryx, then follow what we are telling you
<terryx> now i do upgrade or not?
<Androidfan537> i have 500gb harddrive for conky to monitor windows space from wubi install be /host
<Slart> Jcb-: and it fits on the dvd, the dvd isn't used already, all the options are correct etc?
<Tyrath_> terryx: do you tend to do something before it freezes up or is it random?
<bazhang> terryx, yes
 * Jcb- is starting to wonder why he switched from bsd
<Jcb-> Yep Slart its all set on that end
<AprilHare> does anyone know of a ubuntu application or utility that supports HD Photo images?
<bazhang> Androidfan537, why wubi?
<Slart> AprilHare: what is a HD Photo?
<Jcb-> Its a 4.4g dvd-r from philips, the video is 1h 53m long.
<AprilHare> thats the famous Windows HD Photo image file format
<terryx> now...i was just download/installing unrar and then its hangs up...for the first time...when i restart from c.p.u...my nvidia driver is deactivated...now i have activated it...
<Tyrath_> terryx: if it freezes when you connect something it's best to run dmesg then output the text to a file (ie, dmesg > dmesg.file) then pastebin the dmesg file and have others look at it
<AprilHare> that is Slart
<Jcb-> Total actual size of the video is 703 MB
<AprilHare> i tried the gimp etc and it is a brick wall
<terryx> its downloading something..is that fine(upgrade)?
<mungustas> hello! does any one now, how to use lftp thru socks5 proxy ?
<bazhang> terryx, yes, let it finish
<Tyrath_> terryx: if you have the program pastebinit you can simply pipe the output straight into pastebin it ie, dmesg | pastebinit
<Jokke`> Can  someone help on my problem ? :S
<Slart> AprilHare: ah.. it's patented by microsoft then.. perhaps install a vm with windows on it
<terryx> ok what i have to type?
<Tyrath_> terryx: to do what?
<terryx> what i do now..its already upgrading?
<terryx> should i wait?
<gmathews> what is the URL for pastebin?
<bazhang> terryx, do nothing right now
<AprilHare> Slart, i do not approve of that solution :) i want ubuntu support! i believe it on a less restrictive licence
<terryx> ok
<rww> !pastebin | gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> terryx, let it finish
<Jcb-> Slart, any ideas on Brasero?
<terryx> got it...
<Tyrath_> gmathews: www.pastebin.com, www.pastebin.ca, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. How can I stop some users appearing in the fast user switch applet?
<gmathews> ta :]
<Slart> Jcb-: I can't think of any other things to try.. try with a new dvd.. try with some other dvd recorder.. try with another movie.. or combinations of these
<Tyrath_> gmathews: there's many out there...
<midoaday> slt
<mick02> Good afternoon folks, I was wondering if anyone knew of a FREE ODBC driver to connect to a Pervasive SQL database?
<bazhang> terryx, you can only use one instance of apt at a time; and it is a bad idea to interrupt it as a general rule
<Jcb-> AprilHare, SoFixIt?
<midoaday> je veus etr un
<Slart> AprilHare: if you read the wikipedia it seems they haven't really decided about the license..
<terryx> i have installed my nvidia driver via envy...so my computer hanging now
<Tyrath_> gmathews: I just use a simple app called pastebinit to do my pastebins
<Slart> AprilHare: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Photo
<bazhang> midoaday, #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> envy is not supported
<Tyrath_> !fr | midoaday
<ubottu> midoaday: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Zelda> heres one that I think you guys cant answer: How do I get the symbol you go to, to log out, to stay the red power button instead of having a green circle when you sign into pidgin?
<terryx> i mean so why my pc hanging now?
<mungustas> hello! does any one now, how to use lftp thru socks5 proxy ?
<Slart> AprilHare: or rather.. they haven't included it in the "we won't send the black helicopters if you use this"-promise
<gmathews> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91539/  someone pls take a look
<Tyrath_> midoaday: aussi, essayez de parler plus au langue courant, ca ira mieux
<Slart> AprilHare: check the chapter "Licensing"
<AprilHare> slart: you may be onto something Slart http://news.com.com/2100-1045_3-6153730.html
<Zelda> anyone?
<Tyrath_> gmathews: please state the problem first
<midoaday> ok
<Jokke`> anyone to help me ? :S
<gmathews> Tyrath_: SATA hard resetting link - just posted the dmesg output there
<midoaday> i have a problem for ubuntu
<Zelda> whos ubuntu?
<Zelda> ./whois ubuntu
<Tyrath_> !ubuntu | Zelda
<ubottu> Zelda: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gmathews> ./hump Ubuntu
<bazhang> Zelda, you might ask in the pidgin channel
<Zelda> thanks.
<Tyrath_> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Zelda> heheh
<Ad_> gmathews,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/160015
<Zelda> bazhang: is that an issue with pidgin?
<Jcb-> Anyone else here able to help with Brasero?
<Tyrath_> Jcb-: what's the problem?
<bazhang> Zelda, not sure, but it sounds like a very pidgin specific issue; someone here may have heard of it, but as a rule a good idea to ask the experts there as well
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<Jcb-> I am attemping to burn a video to dvd, the dvd is fine, the video is fine. When attempting to burn I get to disk burning setup and 'burn' is grayed out.
<gmathews> Ad_ i think it is a hardware issue but I want to know what exactly...Windows goes into a blue screen - thought Linux could be more specific.
<Tyrath_> and guess what I still haven't received a reply from #elinks....
<silv3r_m001> i am looking for some 3d games which can run without opengl or high memory graphics card .. mine has 2mb
<RedMarlboro> hi all
<Zelda> omg, wtf?!
<Zelda> sorry.
<Zelda> what was that bazhang?
<Tyrath_> silv3r_m001: duke nukem?
<ikonia> gmathews: ##windows guys will help you debug the bluescreen better
<Jcb-> K3b isn't an option nor is downloading anything I am offline till vz repairs the fiber
<bazhang> Zelda, please keep it family friendly
<silv3r_m001> Tyrath_: let me check
<Zelda> what did you say before that?
<gmathews> lol screw windows... i get beginning of memory dump... Linux says hard resetting SATA link... I feel like investigating..
<Tyrath_> Zelda: what's your problem?
<bazhang> Zelda, post your question there as well, someone here may know but better more eyes see the issue
<Zelda> Tyrath: nothing I got it fixed. Pidgin just decieded to close on me.
<balkian> jcb: have you tried burning another thing?
<Jcb-> Tyrath_: should I just haul the desktop to the office, burn the dvd and then fdisk and go back to freebsd?
<Ad_> gmathews, ok ur disk in slave mode and try to use hardisk inspector software
<mick02> Anyone know how I can connect my Ubuntu box to a Pervasive SQL database through ODBC? Preferable without having to pay lots of cash to Pervasive!?!
<bazhang> Jcb-, this is a data dvd?
<Jcb-> Nope first time I have ever burned with brasero, but cdrecord in terminal burns fine.
<silv3r_m001> Tyrath_: is that free ?
<Jcb-> It doesn't specify and I have used them for both they are philips 4.4g single layer
<Tyrath_> Zelda: good :)
<bazhang> Jcb-, what is it? movie, mp3 or other
<RedMarlboro> help for setting  wifi netbook thanks
<Jcb-> A movie (avi specificly)
<Vinceman> Melia Melia Melia
<bazhang> Jcb-, brasero wont do that if you plan on watching on a separate dvd player
<balkian> jcb: are you trying to burn it as data or video dvd?
<Jcb-> Video
<bazhang> devede
<balkian> jcb: you need to either convert it to mpeg or burn it as data
<Jcb-> Ffmpeg will convert it, correct?
<juro> what is the easiest way to move my complete ubuntu onto a new harddrive?
<Tyrath_> Jcb-: I don't know what you're trying to do. But I generally personally use fdisk to see partitions (ie, sudo fdisk -l) then select the desired partition then type df in a terminal to find out where it is mounted to before interacting with it
<Tyrath_> silv3r_m001: not sure. probably not :/
<balkian> right, but if you haven't used it before I recommend you devede
<Tyrath_> silv3r_m001: thought it's an old game so it has probably been out for ages
<AslanMan> Hi, please advice. I want to create another hd partition for my server files (of course local server) what best to choose, fat32 or ext3?
<Jcb-> I have used ffmpeg for quite a while, just hope that ubuntu includes it as I didn't apt-get it before fios went dead.
<benedek> AslanMan: If you only use Linux, ext3
<Gjhw> AslanMan: ext3
<bazhang> Jcb-, get the version from medibuntu.org
<Tyrath_> Jcb-: if you're trying to write a movie to the partition mount just simply cp <movie path> <partition mount path>
<Tyrath_> Jcb-: you will probably have to type sudo before interacting with partitions
<AslanMan> benedek, Gjhw yes, only linux. Thanks.
<Jcb-> Tyrath_, that's not at all what I am trying to do.
<Tyrath_> Jcb-: what are you trying to do?
<terryx> why i need to do full upgrade?
<balkian> Tyrath: I think his problem is solved, ;)
<balkian> jcb: right?
<aremay> terryx : use this sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Tyrath_> balkian: cool :)
<Jcb-> Medibuntu won't be of much help, fios is down I am irc'ing via my bberry.
<Jcb-> Yep balkian
<terryx> aremay, i have that...thats not my prob..
<aremay> i use that command to install nvidia driver
<terryx> why i need to do full upgrade?
<Tyrath_> terryx: because an upgrade may contain patches to fix up bugs in software
<terryx> ok
<bazhang> terryx, for security reasons and app compatibility purposes
<AslanMan> Guys, if I want to extend (increase the size) of the partition on which ubuntu is installed using gparted, is there a high risk of loosing data?
<mungustas> hello! does any one now, how to use lftp thru socks5 proxy ?
<Tyrath_> terryx: and this freeze may be a result of a bug
<bazhang> AslanMan, of course there is always a risk no matter the OS
<terryx> freeze problem occurs for reason display or upgrade or more reasons?
 * Tyrath_ hates partition stuff
<bazhang> terryx, we have yet to troubleshoot this, please finish upgrading first
<gmathews> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AslanMan> Ok, any idea of fast backup for the whole partition to another keeping all remissions (which means by restoring the backup everything must go back as it was)
<terryx> ok
<Jcb-> balkian, ffmpeg -i file.avi -b 800k file.mpeg correct?
<Tyrath_> terryx: probably because something's forcing your cpu to look for data in memory that may not exist
<terryx> is there any tips for increasing internet speed or computer speed in ubuntu?
<bazhang> AslanMan, /msg ubottu backup for some links
<ikonia> terryx: get supported hardware (network card especially) and get a solid ISP
<balkian> jcb: I think so, but I haven't used ffmpeg for a long time, ;) sorry
<Tyrath_> terryx: yes. download as many low graphic, small size applications as you can
<zorrolero> mungustas: maybe lftp will recognize your $http_proxy-env-variable, so try to set it with "export http_proxy=http://$PROXYNAME:$PROXYPORT
<Tyrath_> terryx: I generally stick to the terminal based applications as much as possible
<terryx> i have 256kbps internet speed(30 download speed)
<terryx> ok
<Tyrath_> terryx: but you will be trading user friendliness for speed
<Jcb-> Terryx, buy a Juniper MX 240 and get 2x GigE's over metro ethernet. =P
<Androidfan856> im back was saying want to try out wubi cause i wanna use it on my dell mini 9
<Tyrath_> terryx: that is. until you get used to those programs
<terryx> ok
<terryx> thanx
<Tyrath_> np :)
<terryx> can i browse in firefox while upgrading in process in terminal?
<Androidfan856> on my desktop i use xubuntu as backup and vista but use sabayon as primary
<Tyrath_> anyhow I'm gonna shoot. gotta get something achieved
<Tyrath_> catch you folks
<terryx> is there any harm in it?
<balkian> terryx: yeap
<mafaldaboy> ikonia, worked?
<Androidfan856> i wondered how well wubi does for dell mini 9
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wonder if someone can help -- I have a folder on my mac downstairs that I want to share through SMB.  I have gone through the necessary sharing process on the Mac.  Upstairs on Ubuntu, I have gone through 'network', and can see the folder in question.  However, when I try to click into each album folder within the main music folder, it wont let me in.  Is this a Mac or Ubuntu issue?
<ikonia> mafaldaboy: nope, but thanks for the tst
<ikonia> test
<matrix_> hey iam usin pidgin when somebody is sendin me a file mp3 where in which mapp will i have the mp3 i can not find it
<gmathews> Next to Ubuntu which is the other popular Distros?
<mafaldaboy> np
<bazhang> gmathews, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<matrix_> hey iam usin pidgin when somebody is sendin me a file mp3 where in which folder will i have the mp3 i can not find it
<gmathews> okay bazhang
<benedek> gmathews: Gentoo is pretty good if you're experienced with Linux...
<Jcb-> gmathews, debian, fedora and centos are what I see downloaded the most on the mirrors besides ubuntu.
<balkian> gmathews: www.ditrowatch.com
<Jcb-> As well as gentoo
<Androidfan856> i love sabayon its gentoo based
<y0315219> what should i do if i want to add the "show desktop" to AWN?
<bazhang> y0315219, check the awn faq
<bazhang> y0315219, /msg ubottu awn for the link
<balkian> www.distrowatch.com sorry for the typo
<gmathews> thanks guys :]
<y0315219> oh
<Jcb-> My movie is converting and I still need to change. So I'll be back in a few.
<matrix_> hey iam usin pidgin when somebody is sendin me a file mp3 where in which folder will i have the mp3 i can not find it
<Jcb-> Thanks again balkian
<Androidfan856> can one linux distro remote to another
<balkian> jcb: you're welcome, ;)
<terryx> i am using deluge bittorent client for downloading...is it fine?
<matrix_> yes
<thebloggu> hey there
<benedek> Androidfan856: Sure, if the other one has an SSH server running
<Jcb-> 'Remote' to another do you mean vnc or ssh?
<matrix_> hey iam usin pidgin when somebody is sendin me a file mp3 where in which folder will i have the mp3 i can not find it
<thebloggu> can someone tell me a way to install all the software in one machine in another ?
<Androidfan856> terryx i like that one and transmission
<terryx> because when my computer hangs...my download from deluge in progress
<terryx> i am using deluge bittorent client for downloading...is it fine?
<Jcb-> Matrix, where ever you have it set to go just grep for it?
<terryx> i am using deluge bittorent client for downloading...is it fine?
<Androidfan856> jcb like remote desktop like windows
<terryx> because when my computer hangs...my download from deluge in progress
<FloodBot3> terryx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terryx> ok
<Jcb-> Terryx I am on a blackberry and saw your question fine, no need to flood.
<balkian> thebloggu: I think you can use synaptic to save the currently installed apps and then use the selections file to install them in another pc
<terryx> koi indian hai yaha per?????????
<thebloggu> balkian, do you know how you can do it ?
<terryx> batao yaar....
<Jcb-> Deluge is fine (I personally wine utorrent) but everyone has their own opinion.
<bazhang> y0315219, please check the frequently asked questions (faq) on awn site
<bazhang> !awn | y0315219
<ubottu> y0315219: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<terryx> need to go now...bye guys n thank you for your help...:)
<bazhang> terryx, english here and stay on topic
<terryx> i see u soon
<whitedox> Whenever I try logging into eBay, it says my browser (firefox) is rejecting cookies. How do I enable them? There is no options under Tools.
<rebel_kid> whitedox, edit -> preferences
<rebel_kid> its in there
<jin__> what is the command to get the cpu usage in percentage?
<rebel_kid> jin__, top should work for that
<slava_dp> jin__, htop is better but you have to install that
 * rebel_kid agrees
<jin__> rebel_kid: I only want to ouput the cpu usage percentage to a textfile very 5 minutes. I don't want to watch it all the time
<rebel_kid> jin__ i believe there is a file that stores this data updated every second or so, but i couldnt tell you where
<mosiac> ok im stupid and back for help
<rebel_kid> mosiac.... with?
<mosiac> im tryng to mount my sd card
<mosiac> this should be simple but i for g
<mosiac> forgot
<mosiac> its on /dev/sdc and i have a dir for it but i forgot the filesystem stuff
 * rebel_kid passes to someone with experience with that
<slava_dp> jin__, you could try vmstat, cpu load is printed in the end.
<jin__> slava_dp: is that in percentage? if so which one? cause I see 4 values
<jin__> actually I see 5 values
<rebel_kid> jin__, i believe it is us
<mosiac> ok cancel my first question i got that done, now how to i change permissions for the card for some reason by default only root has access how can i add my username to access
<jin__> rebel_kid: that not in percentage
<jin__> us: Time spent running non-kernel code. (user time, including nice time)
<rebel_kid> mosiac, man chmod and man chown (those can change permissions and ownership)
<balkian> mosiac: sudo chown <youruser> <dir>, or sudo chmod o+rw <dir>
<balkian> mosiac: but check the man pages as rebel_kid told you for more info ;)
<mosiac> hehe ok i did what you said but it says i dont have permission to change permissions on the directory even with sudo
<veloc1ty> mosiac, you need to do chmod -R
<MiniCow> I've got a system with a hosed libc6 package instalation (crash during upgrade). I'm trying to reinstall the original libc6 package, and getting "subproocess pre-installation script killed by signal (seg fault)" no matter what I try. Any ideas?
<mosiac> with the -R command do i type anything else because its not liking just that command
<mosiac> is there a way i can just edit my fstab so i dont have to do this everytime i turn on the computer
<Zelda> night./
<Zelda> er....
<mon^rch> what is the chmod command for me to own all my files so nobody can browse my home dir... what is it again?
<sleepy_cat> hi anyone knows about the new additions in webkit-r39450\
<veloc1ty> mosiac, you use the same command like before, but with -R as an option
<veloc1ty> like chmod -R 777 /my/folder/
<spdz2> My Windows machine has completely died.  I have booted into Ubuntu from the CD.  Bizarrely I cannot eject the CD.  Is there a reason for this?
<spdz2> It is also unable to mount volume?
<veloc1ty> spdz2, it is a live system wich is started from the CD, you can't eject it when it's running
<DRebellion> spdz2, perhaps a hard drive failure?
<sleepy_cat> uhh webkit-r39450
<sleepy_cat> whats new in this one
<spdz2> omg I am badly stuffed.  I need to burn a DVD.   Is there any way?
<veloc1ty> spdz2, you can either install ubuntu or run it from a usb drive / stick
<spdz2> Why on earth can I not use CD drive?  surely everything can be loaded into memory?  it is not accessing the drive...
<Zelda> Ok so the guys at #pidgin told me that its an issue with Ubuntu.
<DRebellion> spdz2, ubuntu doesn't provide the option to load to ram by default. The only livecd i can remember off the top of my head would be backtrack that does this, but I don't really use many livecds ; )
<mon^rch> what is the chmod command for me to own all my files so nobody can browse my home dir... what is it again?
<Jcb-> Balkian ping
<Zelda> Bazhang: you still here?
<Jcb-> I still can't burn a video even with it converted to mpeg
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<Zelda> does anyone here know how to keep the user switcher panel from switching buttons when loggin into pidgin?
<Zelda> *logging rather
<enigma> HI I have problem, I make mistake and run such command
<enigma> sudo chmod -R 0777 /var/
<enigma> next I change to sudo chmod -R 0700 /var/
<enigma> beacuse when I use sudo tehe was some warning message
<enigma> but now I have problem with updater
<enigma> is any way to back to old chmods ??
<Zelda> did they do something to the user switcher panel from 8.04 --> 8.10?
<Zelda> anyone?
<hatman> http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=28ae03cf243604eee3ff9f8b741f499d
<Zelda> hm a Heuy Lewis Song..
<hatman> http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=28ae03cf243604eee3ff9f8b741f499d
<Zelda> "Back to the Future" sound track..
<Zelda> someone kick hatman.
<Zelda> !ban hatman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban hatman
<mylisto> hey everyone
<mylisto> I'm having a problem with my webcam in skype
<mylisto> and so far I found this as a fix/work around
<gizmo> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<mylisto> Just not sure how to do it...
<mylisto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5955888&postcount=4
<gizmo> try cheese mylisto
<mylisto> just read about it...whats it do?
<Zelda> anyone know about the user switcher panel?
<Zelda> anyone still awake?
<Jcb-> Awake? Does half awake count?
<mylisto> I am
<Zelda> heh. well someone woke me up.
<Zelda> I have to be at work in an hour.
<Zelda> :(
<Jcb-> I have to burn a video and drop it off then I am done till jan 6th
<oma-opa> hi, I want to install the adobe flash plugin on hardy 8.04 I added the medibuntu repos and tried to install this one: http://pastebin.com/m7db4076e but when I open firefox, youtube tells me there is no flash installed, what can I do?
<balkian> uhm it's 13:54 here, but I'll be sleeping in 6 minutes, holy siesta :D
<Zelda> restart your computer.
<Zelda> or restart x
<Jcb-> Did you apt-get the resitricted extras?
<Jcb-> Restricted*
<oma-opa> yes I did
<Zelda> then restart
<Jcb-> Then restart?
<oma-opa> me?
<Jcb-> The guy behind you.
<Jcb-> Yes you :)
<wiildchild> if anybody use openbox can you contact me MP please
<oma-opa> ok Ill have a try
<Zelda> is there a better IRC Chat program to use other than pidgin?
<balkian> Zelda: I use xchat in gnome, konversation in kde
<DIFH-iceroot> Zelda: irssi, but everyone will tell yu another program
<Zelda> and thats in the repos?
<ermoved> xubuntu intrepid.. has stopped loading the volume control panel app.  tried running from terminal and not getting an error.. any ideas where to look?
<Jcb-> I use irssi myself
<Zelda> heh why that the command line based IRC?
<Jcb-> Just sudo apt-get install irssi
<Zelda> thanks. I know how to install.
<Jcb-> Yes.
<balkian> I'm not pro enough to use irssi :D
<zwobble> hey there, ive been send here by the guys from #samba .. considering a possible distro / packaging issue with samba
<DIFH-iceroot> Zelda: you can use irssi as a bnc on a vserver
<Zelda> som xchat better?
<Zelda> er so,
<Jcb-> I've used irssi for years.
<DIFH-iceroot> Zelda: with screen and ssh + irc-proxy to connect irssi with x-chat and so on
<zwobble> this is the exact error: http://pastebin.com/m4168516   <-- there is no samba directory in /etc
<balkian> just kidding, Zelda :P
<Jcb-> Xchat is fine too.
<gizmo> what is the good use for ssh that have in my terminal?
<DIFH-iceroot> irssi can also handel icq, msn, yahoo, jabber (bitlbee)
<Jcb-> There's BX too.
<Zelda> balkian: what are you kidding about?
<santiago> join kubuntu
<santiago> hello!
<balkian> you don't need to be a pro to use irssi :P
<Jcb-> Hello.
<oma-opa> worked! thanks a lot
<santiago> who is the .txt for linux?
<Zelda> yea
<Jcb-> The .txt?
<ranok> santiago: what?
<thebloggu> is anyone having issues with autologin in google services in firefox ?
<Zelda> LOL
<Jcb-> Np have fun with flash
<Jcb-> Thebloggu, no.
<eugen> co to jest
<Jcb-> Opera > Firefox =P
<thebloggu> Jcb-, everytime i use firefox i have to login in gmail. tried deleting cookies, restarting, make a new profile and use login managers
<zwobble> Samba install error: http://pastebin.com/m4168516   <-- there is no samba directory in /etc
<Jcb-> Thebloggu, I wish I could help you but I do not believe in saving passwords or autologging in, nor do I use firefox. :(
<oma-opa> when I open synaptic to choose my software repos, there are two options: 1. (sry translated from german to english) download updates only  2. install security updates without asking.    is there an option that will install all available updates in the background, without asking for permission? (I didnt add hardy-proposed to sources.list)
<ortsvorsteher> oma-opa: you can also try #ubuntu-de ;)
<oma-opa> thx
<thebloggu> Jcb-, thanks anyway
<thecube> is tor really anonymous?
<skoef> thecube: i believe they don't guarantee 100% anonymity
<mylisto> argh
<balkian> skoef: nobody does
<Jcb-> Tor is anon, but of course the person running the node could log. But it's doubtful.
<Zelda> anyone know how to disable the user switcher panel from changing the default power button (red) to the green circle when you load pidgin?
<skoef> balkian: true
<mylisto> anyone have troubles with webcams in skype?
<mylisto> especially getting a green screen?
<gizmo> mylisto, what your webcam brand?
<zwobble> Issue with samba init script..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/91565/   <-- /etc/samba missing
<ermoved> thecube, no, they're not "really anonymous" but it's as close as you'll need for general practice
<gizmo> mylisto, is it built in your computer or not?
<mylisto> phillips
<mylisto> apparently its a skype problem
<mylisto> not built on
<gizmo> !webcam | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thecube> thx guys
<skoef> wg 62
<mylisto> gizmo
<gizmo> mylisto,  or you can test your webcam using cheese | 'sudo apt-get install cheese
<mylisto> whats !webcam do?
<mylisto> the webcam works
<Jcb-> Anyone here have trouble with brasero?
<thecube> its seems to work quite well except the browsing speed
<mylisto> just not in skype
<jin__> how do you put the output of the commands date and "cat /proc/stat  | grep -w cpu" to a output file on the same line?
<gizmo> :x
<gizmo> lol i thought webcam :)
<gizmo> sorry i have mistake.
<Zelda> Does anyone know anything about the User Switching Panel?
<thebloggu> everytime i use firefox i have to login in gmail. tried deleting cookies, restarting, make a new profile and use login managers
<Jcb-> Never even heard of it.
<Neaai> jin__: cat /proc/stat  | grep -w cpu  > thefile.name.txt
<Zelda> its the panel in the top right that has your user name and the power button right next to it.
<jin__> Neaai: but I also want the current date on that same line
<kret_> im hate ubuntu im hate linux fuck linux:/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!@!
<DIFH-iceroot> kret_: bye
<Zelda> ok.
<Zelda> BOOT!
<Zelda> LOL. thanks.
<Jcb-> He's just pissed that 'rm -rf /' didn't fix his problem.
<balkian> lol
<Pici> Jcb-: Please don't suggest that, even jokingly.
<ortsvorsteher> maybe rm -rf take too long...
<mylisto> what commands can I use to find what video devices are isntalled
<mylisto> ie the /dev/video's?
<Zelda> call me stupid, but doesnt that remove the root directory?
<Jcb-> Pici, does anyone even fall for that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lspci
<rnd-1> mylisto : see the Xorg config files
<Kartagis> what process do I need to kill in order to be able to rmmod snd_hda_intel?
<mylisto> ?
<Jcb-> Yes the entire file system zelda
<Zelda> heh. thought so
<Pici> Jcb-: Yes.
<Neaai> jin__: echo -n " `date` : " >  thefile.name.txt ; cat /proc/stat  | grep -w cpu  >> thefile.name.txt
<miaviator278> Kartagis: rmmod -f snd_hda_intel
<Jcb-> *shakes his head*
<Zelda> sorry. Im not really good with unix commands.
<Zelda> but I could figure them out
<Kartagis> miaviator278, ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable
<saulus> Why is my windows able to login users, even when smbd and nmbd and ldap (and winbind - not used) is off? How can I change that? Please help!
<balkian> guys, got to go, it's been a pleasure ;)
<miaviator278> @Kartagis: lsmod |grep snd_hda_intel
<Zelda> thanks for the help
<Zelda> have a good one Balkian
<Jcb-> Laters balkian
<rnd-1> mylisto : see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mylisto> how?
<balkian> good luck with brasero, jcb-
<krishnan> what is wrong with this command "sudo cp -R ./upload/ /var/www/forums"
<Zelda> use nero. its better.
<rnd-1> mylisto : grep video /etc/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kartagis> miaviator278, http://pastebin.com/f51019a58
<jin__> Neaai: thanks :-) works perfect
<rnd-1> mylisto : or grep --color /dev /etc/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jcb-> Thanks, anyone else know much about brasero?
<miaviator278> @Kartagis: should list what other modules are using it.  or you could reload alsa /etc/init.d/alsa reload
<Zelda> jcb: ever used NeroLinux?
<gmathews> Hi is it possible to take a video of what is happening on my desktop - like a screenshot - just into a video of like 10 seconds?
<miaviator278> @Kartagis: reloading also would be a better choice, why are you trying to unload the sound module?
<mylisto> didn't do anything
<ortsvorsteher> krishnan: i would try 'sudo cp -rp upload /var/www/forums/
<fosco_> gmathews: gtk-recordmydesktop
<miaviator278> @gmathews: istanbul or gtk-recordmydesktop
<gmathews> thanks
<fosco_> gmathews: some samples in www.youtube.com/fosco222
<Kartagis> miaviator278, to apply a colution i got in #alsa
<Jcb-> Zelda, no and brasero is my only option. Verizon fios is out in my area.
<Kartagis> solution*
<Pici> Jcb-: Whats wrong with Brasero?
<miaviator278> @Kartagis: nice of that solution to not include unloading modules.  What isn't working?
<krishnan> ortsvorsteher: iam geting this error "cp: cannot stat `upload': No such file or directory"
<Jcb-> Pici, I am attempting to burn a video to a dvd-r. It's under the file/time limit. I get as far as burning setup where burn is then grayed out.
<Subdolus> Is there a way to use more than one OSS sound mixed program at once? For example, Skype and a movie at the same time?
<Zelda> what media are you using?
<Kartagis> miaviator278, sound comes from both speakers and earphones
<Bodsda> Hi, my brother needs an OS light enough to run on a 15 year old comp, Is ubuntu + fluxbox / xfce    gonna be light enough, or is there anything, user friendly and lighter?
<Subdolus> Zelda: What do you mean?
<Jcb-> Zelda, philip's dvd-r 4.4g single layer
<Subdolus> Oh :-(
<ortsvorsteher> krishnan: try at first to change to directory where directory upload is. or you take the full pathname like /tmp/upload
<Zelda> and the video is a single layer?
<quatar> hi all! In apt-get install, how can i indicate from which package it shoul install a virtual package?
<Zelda> yes you stated that.
<kitche> Subdolus: yes and no you would have to use aoss or pulseaudio to get sound from both of them
<Jcb-> Bodsda, hdd size and ram?
<quatar> (in particular, i want that: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ladspa-plugin )
<jin__> what file to look in /pro to get the memory usage?
<Pici> quatar: You need to pick the real package that provides that.
<Jcb-> Zelda yes
<zttr> how can i set my cd drive on auto? it doesn't start the cd unless i do a reboot... :( (mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist)
<quatar> uh ok
<Zelda> is there an overburn option?
<Bodsda> Jcb-, not too sure but lets say, 40GB and 128mb
<buggix> hi, I want to reinstall grub after an vista-installation (with this howto: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm?page=6). I'm in the terminal and I've typed grub and then root (hd0,0). after typing setup (hd0) I get an error: file not found... pls help me.
<Pici> jin__: meminfo
<miaviator278> Kartagis: try the alsa reload command
<aremay> !giver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giver
<Jcb-> No, nor is it needed a 4.4g video will hold 8hrs of video. I am burning a 703MB avi (or mpeg I have both) 1h53m long.
<aremay> guys, is giver available for hardy
<Zelda> hm.
<Bodsda> !info giver
<ubottu> giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-2 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Bodsda> aremay, yes
<aremay> thanks bodsda
<Jcb-> Upgrade the ram to 256 and do a very minimal install. I recommend blackbox over gnome too.
<Pici> aremay: No. Only for intrepid+
<aremay> but, its for intrepid only :(
<Subdolus> Is there a way to use more than one OSS sound mixed program at once? For example, Skype and a movie at the same time?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kartagis> miaviator278, that loaded the module again
<Bodsda> aremay, you may have to use the intrepid repos if its not in hardy's
<Bodsda> Jcb-, ram upgrade not an option, im skint so is he
<Zelda> yeah dont get intrepid. Im having too many issues with it.
<kitche> Subdolus: I already answered your question
<aremay> bodsda: is it possible
<drkop> hey ppl is it ok install likewise in chroot ?
<Bodsda> aremay, it might work, id recommend upgrading to intrepid though
<Jcb-> Bodsda, run pc-bsd with a large swap then.
<miaviator278> Kartagis: try /etc/init.d/alsa unload
<Bodsda> Jcb-, ok, cheers
<Jcb-> Or ubuntu 8.0.4 with a min install.
<carpii> whats different about ubuntu server compared to desktop? just the lack of a full window manager?
<Subdolus> kitche: Ah. I missed it. What's the best out of those two options to try with Ubuntu?
<Jcb-> No problem
<Zelda> --agree with Jcb. use 8.04
<aremay> bodsda : my agp not working well with intrepid eventhough i had installed the correct driver
<Jcb-> Carpii, configuration and X doesn't come standard.
<Bodsda> Jcb-, i think il do ubuntu 8.10 min + flux + large swap
<carpii> do they use the same repositories? ie, could a server be made equivalent to desktop just by installing certain packages?
<exo_stryder> hey mates
<kitche> Subdolus: most likely have pulseaudio but myself I never touched pulseaudio, see aoss is OSS that goes though ALSA so that you can use more then one program at a time that is OSS only
<Bodsda> aremay, ah, ok -- you can try using the intrepid repo's but it is not guaranteed to work
<Jcb-> Hm why not 8.0.4 and cvsup the new kernel?
<Jcb-> Carpii, yes.
<carpii> great, thanks Jcb
<aremay> bodsda : thanks
<Subdolus> kitche: I think I already have that
<Subdolus> AOSS
<Bodsda> carpii, ubuntu server is basically minimal desktop + lamp
<zttr> anyone know how to mount a cd drive under ubuntu?
<Bodsda> aremay, your welcome
<Jcb-> No problem Carpii.
<kitche> Subdolus: you also have pulseaudio as well
<Subdolus> kitche: Actually, I definitely do
<Zelda> does ubuntu have a dosemulator?
<Jcb-> Zttr, man mount
<Zelda> DOSEmulator*
<axisys> Bodsda: w/o the lamp unless u choose that during install
<ranok> Zelda: dosbox
<tiyowan> Zelda: Dosbox
<Subdolus> Hmmm.. Well I can't figure it out
<carpii> bodsda, thanks too, thats what im looking for really. Just for a vmware I could later upgrade if I needed X etc
<Zelda> thansk
<Zelda> er thanks
<Bodsda> carpii, yeah :)
<CaptainMorgan> !mount | zttr
<ubottu> zttr: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<exo_stryder> if i got the right channel, while making a new partition on one of my usb hard drives i had a power loss. now i can't mount the hdd. does anyone know what to do?
<gizmo> is it normal to d/l movie using bittorent in 12hrs?
<CaptainMorgan> gizmo, depends
<Bodsda> axisys, server would be pretty pointless without lamp
<CaptainMorgan> gizmo, seeders, tracker, size
<zttr> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kitche> exo_stryder: probably have to remake all of the partitions on the said drive
<tiyowan> gizmo: Depends on your connection, in addition to the health of the torrent.
<Bodsda> exo_stryder, use gparted to wipe it
<gizmo> CaptainMorgan, thats mean normal..its mean success d/l..?
<rnd-1> mylisto : what do you want exactly ??
<Zelda> heres one, are there tutorials on how to setup a software raid array?
<axisys> Bodsda: well I am saying to install server lamp does not get installed automatically unless you choose it
<exo_stryder> well the problem is that i need the data on it
<Jcb-> Gizmo depends on your transfer speed.
<Bodsda> axisys, oh, ok :)
<Zelda> he's using AOL
<CaptainMorgan> gizmo, I've had some torrents that took more than a day, sometimes two
<gizmo> Jcb-, means that can be open after d/l?
<CaptainMorgan> gizmo, yes, you should be able to open after d/l
<Bodsda> Zelda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<gizmo> CaptainMorgan,  what you d/l?movie?
<CaptainMorgan> whatever
<Zelda> Bosda: Many thanks
<Bodsda> Zelda, how well does ubuntu deal with AOL broadband?
<Emilis> how do I mount a sco partition, trying mount -f HTFS /dev/sda4 /mnt but it doesn't work
<Jcb-> Gizmo, what kind of connection do you have?
<Zelda> er Bodsda
<gizmo> CaptainMorgan, mean i can burn to dvd using brasero burn?
<Bodsda> Zelda, <Zelda> he's using AOL
<gizmo> Jcb-, im using wifi/wireless..
<Zelda> Bodsda: Im not using AOL. Im on Cable
<CaptainMorgan> gizmo, depends on the file format... but yes should be able to. If not, you may have to use conversion software
<Bodsda> Zelda, sorry, thought from that post you knew someone with ubuntu + aol
<Jcb-> And what's the connection on the other end of the wifi?
<CaptainMorgan> brasero is great
<gizmo> ok..
<gizmo> conversion software?
<CaptainMorgan> gizmo, what type of file is it?
<gizmo> wait
<Zelda> Bodsda: No, as far as I know AOL in a *hush* MS program
<aremay> !info quickstart
<ubottu> Package quickstart does not exist in intrepid
<gizmo> CaptainMorgan,  dvdripp you mean this?
<Jcb-> Ex: I am obviously going to be slower in theory on a 50/20 fios connection than a 1g connection at the office.
<Bodsda> Zelda, yeah but im moving back to my mums tomoro and she has AOL, and i ditched windows ages ago :(
<zttr> i get the following error message when i try to mount my cd drive:  special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<gizmo> CaptainMorgan,  its axxo-avi <--is it ok?
<Zelda> Bodsda: yeah I ditched windows when Vista came out. I've been using Ubuntu since. So im a noob!
<Jcb-> Bodsda you don't have to run the aol software just to use aol broadband.
<Jcb-> Bodsda, uk?
<Bodsda> Jcb-, uk yes, really?
<exo_stryder> the only thing i can see in gparted is an empty drive, is there any way t fix it?
<gizmo> CaptainMorgan,  avi the file is..is it ok?
<gizmo> or anyone can help me?
<aremay> what is it gizmo?
<Bodsda> exo_stryder, right click on your device in gparted and format as fat# (which ever file system you want)
<gizmo> i d/l movie with avi file..can be burn to dvd cd?
<Jcb-> Carphone warhouse owns AOL UK, it's just rebranded AOL. You'll be fine, you'll just get routed through ATDN for anything outside the UK.
<jussi01> !info devede | gizmo
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<Bodsda> Jcb-, ok, cool cheers
<aremay> in dvd format?
<Zelda> well ladies and gentlemen, the shower is calling and work around the corner. I appreciate the help today. I'll see you all around soon (after work)
<Jcb-> The company I work for, owns AOL Australia so I know what they do.
<Jcb-> Np.
<gizmo> im mean in dvd/cd burning
<gizmo> can?
<krishnan> \join #phpbb
<jussi01> gizmo: thats what devede does...
<exo_stryder> @Bodsda thanks but i m quite 'addicted' to the data on it is there a way to get the partitions back?
<kerik> hey guys
<Bodsda> exo_stryder, oh... erm, im not sure, i think there is some disaster recovery software but i dont recall the names
<kerik> I could use a little help regarding a Geforce 6600go gfx card...any experts here?
<jussi01> !ask | kerik
<ubottu> kerik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<memfis> Hi, I'm having a nightmare getting wpa to work with an old orinoco minipci card. I've tried going through the ubuntu wireless wiki. Tried orinoco drivers from sourceforge which wont compile & tried using wpa_supplicant with ubuntu provided hermes or orinoco drivers. Does anyone have expirience in using wpa_supplicant or ndis drivers who could point me in the right direction?
<memfis> I know it's possible without recompiling the kernel, I just don't know how.
<kerik> I need help regarding a geforce 6600go that won't work properly...
<exo_stryder> thanks a lot i'll search for one ;)
<jussi01> !elaborate | kerik
<ubottu> kerik: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tiyowan> kerik: Did your problem get fixed yesterday?
<kerik> jussi01: throw me a bone man...it won't work...
<kerik> tiyowan: hey...no not really....
<jussi01> kerik: you havent told me how it doesnt work, is it a bad resolution, nothing on screen, what have you done etc?
<kerik> I have installed the driver but it doesn't seem to use it nomatter what I do...
<bullgard4> http://linux.die.net/man/1/pulseaudio: "If the PulsAudio binary is marked SUID root, then membership of the calling user in the pulse-rt group decides whether real-time and/or high-priority is enabled." What does 'the PulseAudio binary' mean here? Does it mean the file /usr/bin/pulseaudio?
<jussi01> kerik: so it loads with a bad resolution or?
<kerik> jussi01: oh...sorry mate...bad resolution. Have installed the driver manually but when I reboot I get the low-res. Moreover it seems as it refuses to use my driver...
<kerik> jussi01any ideas?
<jussi01> kerik: you manually installed the driver, through synaptic? what happened when you tried the hardware drivers wizard?
<kerik> jussi01: I installed the driver using the nVidia guide (from outside X...it told me success but no effect...
<Bodsda> if im running, ubuntu + fluxbox, what Desktop environment am i using?
<tiyowan> kerik:It'd be helpful too if you mentioned everything you tried yesterday, so we can skip the steps which have already been tried.
<jussi01> kerik: did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" after installing the driver?
<kerik> tiyowan: good point. I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig after installing
<jussi01> kerik: so why didnt you use the graphical app in ubuntu? or did you try it and it didnt work?
<kerik> jussi01: I tried the "hardware drivers" thing under system --> admin...
<kerik> jussi01do you know a way to start over, so I could maybe try the Synaptics...or could I just try as is...?
<sander_m> Hello. Can someone help me get my scanner to work? I have an Epson Precision 4490 Photo which has "Complete support" according to sane-project.org. But, Ubuntu doesn't let me use it. `lsusb` sees it, sane-find-scanner sees it, but `scanimage -L` does not. Any ideas?
<jussi01> kerik: go back tothe hardware drivers wizard and see ifit says enabled?
<jussi01> kerik: sorry, I need to run. talk later
<runpain2> God day all
<kerik> jussi01: ok...it's not enabled...
<Minty95> how do unisntall the omd kernels so that I only have the lmatest showing in the grub startup ?
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<silv3r_m001> i have a ms-access database
<runpain2> How can i use the 56k modem on my computer as a regular phone
<kerik> tiyowan: have you got any idea what I could try?
<silv3r_m001> how can i open it in opeoffice base
<mungustas> hello! does any one now, how to use lftp thru socks5 proxy (ssh) ?
<runpain2> what software i need in Ubuntu
<Jcb-> Runpain, easiest method?
<tiyowan> kerik: Well, I tried to fix a similar problem earlier with thebloggu, but I failed unfortunately. I'm searching on the forums, because this type of problem is really getting to me.
<runpain2> yes a way to dail the number than talk to the other person using my computer
<Jcb-> Runpain just run asterisk.
<kerik> tiyowan: yeah...I have seen a lot of people asking everywhere...and sometimes it seems as it is just "accidential" when they make it work...
<runpain2> hmm where is asterisk
<tiyowan> kerik: Could you pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log file? Let's take a look. I'll try to help you out.
<kerik> tiyowan: thanks man...can you tell me how to pastebin it? (I don't even know a site)
<runpain2> Jcb-
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> www.pastebin.org ?
<runpain2> Jcb-I will be downloading it
<Subdolus> kitche: This is impossible! Running the movie player and VoIP client using aoss doesn't help or change anything
<tiyowan> kerik: paste.ubuntu.com
<gizmo> what the command to check my RAM and free hardisk?
<rebel_kid> kerik, pastebin.com paste.ubuntu.com pastey.com pastebin.ca pick your favorite lol
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> free for ram
<Jcb-> Runpain, asterisk.org iirc.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> df for hdd.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, i have good news :) i was able to choose my monitor and resolution using gksu displayconfig-gtk
<kerik> tiyowan: hate to ask, but can you tell me why it can't seem to open the file in gedit?
<gizmo> what the command to check my RAM and free hardisk?
<gizmo> what the command to check my RAM and free hardisk on my terminal?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> gizmo, shut up and read whats being typed.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i've already told you.
<gmathews> gizmo: as CoUrPsE|DeAd said 'free' and 'df'
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Excellent! :) Everything is fine now visually?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd glares at repeaters.
<gizmo> ok..
<thebloggu> tiyowan, but the image is somewhat blur, and even though nvidia logo appears on login, in nvidia-settings it says is not using nvidia driver
<Jcb-> meminfo && du, should work
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I prob should of put that a bit better mind you... ahh well.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, the blur maybe from the monitor..
<tiyowan> thbloggu: Blurring eh? Maybe you could try a different refresh rate?
<kerik> tiyowan: of course - Xorg is with capital X ;)
<sander_m> I have just edited /etc/sane.d/epson2 to add my scanner. How can I now restart sane so that it fids it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> service sane restart ?
<tiyowan> kerik: Hehehe. Yes.
<thebloggu> tiyowan, and cmompiz is activated so it must be using nvidia driver
<gmathews> is there an Nfo viewer for Ubuntu?
<kerik> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91595/
<thebloggu> tiyowan, compiz*
<kerik> tiyowan: can I pm you?
<zttr> why can't ubuntu find my cdrom drive?
<tiyowan> thebloggu: Well, if it says nv in your xorg.conf file, then its using the nvidia drivers.
<tiyowan> kerik: Sure.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I broke my gfx, :(
<gmathews> !nfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo
<fale> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main myspell-en-us 1:2.4.0-2ubuntu4
<fale>   403 Forbidden [IP: 193.206.140.37 80]
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i cant get my dual head working, but it i've only just got the pc to boot at all tonight, so aint gunna play with anything atm.
<sander_m> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I'm loggen in through my father's PC through ssh. Any way to restart sane from the cli?
<Mageiriki-me-bas>  gr.irc.gr
<gizmo> how to check partition?
<Wiseblood> Hmmm I have a question and I have searched around for a good 15 mins and cant seem to find an answer i understand. Can someone help me? it relates to Ubuntu i686 support for livedisc.
<Jcb-> Anyone have further adivse to my earlier question?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sander_m, sudo service sane restart
<fale> it seems the italian ubuntu archive is broken
<Jcb-> Sander, just 'restart'
<Jcb-> Restart gives it a sane restart.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh, my bad.
<sander_m> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Nope. serbive: command not found
<Jcb-> Sander, restart
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sander_m, you typod service anyway, but listen to Jcb-.
<IdleSanta> why am I getting "aptitude: unrecognized option '--disable-columns'" when running " aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages "
<sander_m> CoUrPsE|DeAd: That was a typo in IRC, not in the cli, but I will do as you suggest
<Wiseblood> Well if anyone is still listening, my problem is that I have a nold laptop from a friend and I tried a 8.04 kubuntu sdisc for standard intel processeors but this laptop isnt of the samne arch (lapto. desktop.) so I am looking for a livedisc for a i686 archetecture it doesnt matter what gm it is as long as it is ubuntu and it is a live disc. Can anyone help?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ahh k.
<Jcb-> Sander, restart and start pinging in 300s to re-ssh in.
<erUSUL> Wiseblood: the desktop disk should support any 686 processor
<Wiseblood> well I put in the Kubunt udisc and it gave me an error stating that I did not have the support
<Wiseblood> if you wnat I will restart this thing and give you the error verbatim
<erUSUL> Wiseblood: maybe you have the amd64 disk?
<Wiseblood> Damn I just freaking realized that that may be the problem.....lololol so many comps lying artound and I NEVER mark that on the discs (arch type)
<Wiseblood> thanks
<Wiseblood> I am a bonehead
<ikonia> Wiseblood: are you using the server install ?
<Wiseblood> naw
<Wiseblood> disc
<krishnan> when i try installing some package on my server running ubuntu 8.04 i get this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)"
<ikonia> Wiseblood: are you using a vmware /vritual machine / vbox install ?
<Wiseblood> :(
<Wiseblood> no I am not
<A[D]minS^Work> how i can delete all files except files which created last 2 days!
<Wiseblood> I greatly appreciate that though I am an idiot
<ikonia>  A[D]minS^Work find -m time
<ikonia> -mtime sorry
<IdleSanta> why am I getting "aptitude: unrecognized option '--disable-columns'" when running " aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages "
<bakarat_> can nautilus mount webdav folders? if not, is there an easy way to do this?
<ikonia> bakarat_: should be able to
<ikonia> bakarat_: the places -> connect to menu sure can
<bakarat_> ikonia, ok, will have a look, thanks :)
<kitche> IdleSanta: maybe because it does not understand the --disable-columns option like it says
<IdleSanta> kitche, the command comes directly from the !clone factoid
<bakarat_> ikonia, any idea if it also works with https? (it's giving me a vague error atm)
<ikonia> bakarat_: not sure, don't see why not
<wiildchild> anybody know how i can delete a file instead of put in in the trash in other parition of system ?
<DIFH-iceroot> wiildchild: rm
<nightmareshadow> could i get some help
<Leefmc> nightmareshadow: Ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<Bodsda> nightmareshadow, if you state your problem, you will prob get help
<erUSUL> wiildchild: shift + supr ?
<devedse> does someone know how to make xubuntu never safe its session (the thing at when you click the logoff button: save session for next login or so)
<wiildchild> i wanna try
<nightmareshadow> alright i am trying to install something but i cant find it in the terminal to do what the install instructions say
<LTL> nightmareshadow: how did you get it, where did you put it?  type- ls -l to see a directory list of non-hidden files.
<nightmareshadow> download desktop and ill try
<Bodsda> nightmareshadow, can you link us to the instructions you have, and tell us which section your having problems with
<mungustas> hello! does any one now, how to use lftp thru socks5 proxy (ssh) ?
<nightmareshadow> new to ubuntu and irc how would i do that
<Bodsda> nightmareshadow, you said you had instructions, are these on a website?
<tulimaq> nightmareshadow, pastebin.com
<LTL> nightmareshadow: try this from terminal: ls Desktop/  does it list the file
<nightmareshadow> it says no such file or directory
<LTL> nightmareshadow: case-sensitive 'l' = 'L' not 1.
<eth01> got the ar5007eg - anybody know anything about it?
<LTL> nightmareshadow: type pwd does it say /home/your-username  ?
<nightmareshadow> yes
<bakarat_> my gdm has rebooted twice today in mid-work, syslog seems to point at lost interrupts that lead to a gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<bakarat_> any ideas?
<LTL> nightmareshadow: does ls show the file
<LTL> nightmareshadow: minimize your windows, do you see it on your desktop
<medik> gedit question.  I'm using gedit on enlightenment (e17) and when I switch desktops, gedit is on all desktops.  I'd like to stop this behaviour - anyone know how?
<SpinachHead> =-O
<LTL> bakarat_: thats kinda weird. no idea.
<bakarat_> LTL, and incredibly annoying :|
<jim_p> can i install frostwire on linux?
<LTL> bakarat_: i can certainly believe that.
<myk_robinson> hey guys. My Evolution is not sending smtp emails today. I can ping the smtp server with no trouble, but Evolution just sits there. Any ideas? If it matters, I live in Tennessee, today I am in California. The server is smtp.1and1.com
<LTL> jim_p: i don't know if its in the repo's but i would say yes.
<jim_p> LTL, thanks. i am looking for file sharing apps to convert a friend to linux
<jussi01> myk_robinson: some isps block port 25
<myk_robinson> the ISP is Comcast.
<myk_robinson> jussi01: is there a way for me to determine if the path is being blocked? The ISP is Comcast
<LTL> myk_robinson: comcast is notorious for blocking ports, is your smtp account setup properly, if your not homed on your home domain there could be issues.
<bio45> guys who can help me with pokerth
<bio45> ?
<myk_robinson> LTL: is there a way in evolution for me to specify the port? I have another port I can use for smtop
<bio45> i am rus
<myk_robinson> LTL: this same setup works fine at home and from several other places
<LTL> myk_robinson: in accounts, edit, sending mail
<hwilde> hey everybody.  is there any way to see more timestamps about a file than ls -al  ?
<c0p3rn11> shouldnt the geforce 6200 be supported ? (error: http://share.ovi.com/media/c0p3rn1c.public/c0p3rn1c.10108)
<c0p3rn11> in intrepid
<hwilde> somebody copied an old file over mine so the timestamp is 2008-09-30.  but I would liek to know when it was copied over the old file if possible
<myk_robinson> LTL: no port setting is showing. I am googling it ow
<Arrick> can anyone tell me how to get the ubuntu version of xchat to show the users on the right like the windows version does?
<hwilde> Arrick, just drag the right bar over a bit there should be a UserList
<myk_robinson> LTL: looks like you just add it after the server with a colon. For example  smtp.host.com:587
<myk_robinson> I will try another port and see what happens
<magnetron> Arrick→ ctrl+f7
<hwilde> Arrick, otherwise,  Settings- > Preferences -> UserList ->  Show on Upper Right
<Arrick> magnetron: it doesnt do anything here
<myk_robinson> LTL: why would an ISP block a common email port?
<hwilde> myk_robinson, so you have to use their server
<magnetron> Arrick→ there's an option in the menu
<themohd> hi guys
<LTL> myk_robinson: try it without the colon and port number
<Arrick> im looking for it, not seeing it
<magnetron> Arrick→ it's there
<hwilde> myk_robinson, that is pretty common for mail ports to be messed with;  maybe not blocked but filter or run through a spam filter
<themohd> HI
<nkei0> Hello, does anyone here know if kmuddy works in gnome?
<myk_robinson> LTL: that is the way I have it now. I want to try now to use port 587. I assume it defaults to 25
<LTL> myk_robinson: try it without the colon and port number, and try SSL encryption.
<nightmareshadow>  yes i see the file on my desktop
<hwilde> nkei0, it should, go ahead and try
<nkei0> hwilde: Thanks.
<jerre> shouldnt the geforce 6200 be supported in ubuntu intrepid? (error: http://share.ovi.com/media/c0p3rn1c.public/c0p3rn1c.10108)
<themohd> plz, can any one tell me how to read arabic text files on xubuntu?
<myk_robinson> LTL: i dont think it supports SSL. Here's the info from my webhost for email    http://faq.1and1.com/e_mail/setting_up_email_clients_like_ms_outlook_outlook_express_and_netscape_mail_/1.html
<myk_robinson> LTL: I got "Connection Refused" when i tried SSL
<LTL> nightmareshadow: you in a terminal still, type cd Desktop [hit enter]
<LTL> myk_robinson: use just the smtp server, the port is default.
<myk_robinson> LTL: it worked using port 587
<themohd> plz, can any one tell me how to read arabic text files on xubuntu?
<LTL> myk_robinson: ask comcast
<myk_robinson> LTL: I guess Comcast is blocking or filtering port 25.
<jerre> themohd: did you install the arabic ?
<hwilde> hey everybody.  is there any way to see more timestamps about a file than ls -al  ?
<hwilde> somebody copied an old file over mine so the timestamp is 2008-09-30.  but I would liek to know when it was copied over the old file if possible
<myk_robinson> LTL: I am just visiting family for 5 days, so this will be over soon anyway. But looks like port 587 is working
<themohd> yes
<mungustas> hello! does any one now, how to use lftp thru socks5 proxy (ssh) ?
<The_Joe_> After formatting a disk in GParted how do I mount it again?
<jerre> themohd: sorry I donno then
<themohd> ok
<myk_robinson> LTL: just sent another one, it went out fine as well. I will just leave it at port 587, i guess. Thanks!
<themohd> thnx anyway
<LTL> nightmareshadow: type mv the-filename .. [hit enter]
<Arrick> magnetron: the only option I find is to hit ctrl+u and it brings up a seperate window, then goes away when you click.
<hwilde> Arrick, pretend like the user list is there but minimized and drag it open
<nightmareshadow> mv: missing destination file operand after `mc-4.6.1'
<nightmareshadow> and its a folder if that matters
<LTL> nightmareshadow: type mv the-filename .. [hit enter] the two dots are needed.
<nkei0> hwilde: Just in case you wanted to know, no, kmuddy does not work in gnome.
<The_Joe_> Anyone? No one?
<nkei0> hwilde: Unless of course there is something that I'm missing
<jpjacobs> The_Joe_, tried mount?
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, Yes
<magnetron> Arrick→ look... just look in the menu. you *DID* install xchat from the via the regular ubuntu method, right?
<hwilde> nkei0, what'd you do apt-get install kmuddy?
<The_Joe_> Just tells me it can't find it
<jpjacobs> so what 's the problem with it?
<nightmareshadow> mv: cannot stat `mc-4.6.1': No such file or directory
<Arrick> yes magnetron and it is NOT there
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, It won't mount
<nkei0> hwilde: No, I downloaded the source and tried to compile/install that way.
<Arrick> I've looked at EVERY option under there
<hwilde> Arrick, Settings-> Preferences -> User List -> Show on Right
<jpjacobs> The_Joe_, you already made a filesystem on the newly made partition did you?
<The_Joe_> It probably would after a reboot but I really can't be bothered waiting if it turns out there's a 30 second option
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, Yes - ext3
<hwilde> nkei0, ok so... is that a package or what ?  I can't find it
<Arrick> there is no userlist option in preferences on here hwilde
<jim_p> does anyone know what is an smp option on the kernel or smp kernel?
<jpjacobs> hmmm weird... error?
<hwilde> Arrick, Go to Help About what version?
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, No error
<Arrick> heck there isnt even a settings, its under edit
<hwilde> Arrick, you are not using the right version.
<nkei0> hwilde: No, I had to download it from their official website.  They do make .deb packages, but I figured compiling from source would be the best way to do it.
<jpjacobs> erm... so it's mounted i guess
<hwilde> nkei0, no, get the .deb package!
<jpjacobs> The_Joe_, tried looking in the autput of mount,
<hwilde> Arrick, Go to Help About what version?
<ghaleb_> hello, I'm trying to configure libnss-ldap to authenticate via ldap, I apt-get install libnss-ldap but can't find /etc/libnss-ldap.conf !!
<Arrick> hwilde: i installed it using the ubuntu synaptic package manager
<Arrick> one sec
<jpjacobs> (i mean mount without options)
<hwilde> Arrick, Go to Help About what version?
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, Want it pastebinning?
<hwilde> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nkei0> hwilde: Why would one want to use .deb package over source?
<LTL> nightmareshadow: are you trying to install mc midnight commander?
<Arrick> xchat-gnome 0.24.1
<Arrick> hwilde: ^
<hwilde> nkei0, because the .deb package will install right.
<jpjacobs> The_Joe_, ok
<hwilde> Arrick, it should say xchat 2.8.4 atleast.
<nightmareshadow> yes
<eth01> sudo to save a file when giving permission error?
<nkei0> hwilde: heh, okay i'll give it a try
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, Ok - give me a se
<The_Joe_> c
<magnetron> Arrick→ oh, you are not using x-chat!!!
<LTL> nightmareshadow: type sudo apt-get install mc
<Arrick> hwilde: then it must be something I have to dl from another source seperatly.
<hwilde> Arrick, exit that program, go to Applications, Internet,  XChat IRC
<Arrick> thats what i did to get here hwilde
<magnetron> hwilde→ he's not using xchat.
<eth01> i can't save a file? something about permissions.
<hwilde> magnetron, all yours then
<hwilde> eth01, sudo.
<Arrick> one sec, i think I installed the wrong version lol, brb
<hwilde> Arrick, open a terminal type  "which xchat"
<nightmareshadow> thank you
<eth01> it can't find sudo?
<magnetron> Arrick→ you're using xchat-gnome, not xchat. they are very different.
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, http://paste2.org/p/119945
<The_Joe_> I don't see it there
<Arrick> yeah, I just remembered magnetron
<Arrick> lol
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, I only see my master HD
<LTL> eth01: save it to your home dir, /home/your-user-name
<eth01> working now (my fault)
<jpjacobs> The_Joe_, could be you should reboot in order to have the kernel see a newly made partition...
<The_Joe_> jpjacobs, Oh ok, thanks
<hwilde> jpjacobs, no reboot it not necessary really
<hwilde> you just have to mount the new partition
<ksbalaji> Can I have a sliding control for hue, brightness, contrast etc like an audio-volume control? If there is one, which application please?
<runpain2> Jcb- i still dont know how to use asterisk
<nkei0> hwilde: Hmm, that's weird, why does the .deb package work and not compiling from source...
<Prabz> HI, I just now installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my frnd's laptop.. after a few restarts, it's giving an improper shutdown message, and isn't starting. Fsck dies with error code 4.. and asking for manual fsck. what can be done??
<nightmareshadow> and thats it for mc?
<Arrick> thanks magnetron and hwilde for helping me figure out what i messed up
<magnetron> Arrick→ you're welcome
<LTL> nightmareshadow: thats it, now type mc in a terminal
<jpjacobs> hwilde, had to do it sometime.. then fdisk told me to reboot to have the kernel load the new partition table...
<hwilde> nkei0, the .deb package was made to work in ubuntu
<hwilde> jpjacobs, eh won't hurt
<nkei0> hwilde: Ah, thanks.
<n8tuser> Prabz -> does it kick you to login in single user mode? if not -- use the livecd to boot and fsck the faulty boot partition
<nkei0> hwilde: Do you use kmuddy yourself?
<Prabz> n8tuser, it's exactly like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574174
<Arrick> I'll tell you the #1 thing I DONT like about the newest version of ubuntu..... Why the heck is it AUTOMATICALLY mounting my ntfs partitions r/w ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> or could try pressing esc while loading grub, and choose kernel (recovery)
<runpain2> How can i use my modem as a telephone from my computer
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I had to do that tonight to fdsk my hdd.
<spdz2> What is the difference between creating a primary and an extended partition?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> runpain2, Didnt someone already tell you?
<Prabz> n8tuser, it does ask me to login into maintainence. as root
<runpain2> cant figure it out
<magnetron> spdz2→ BIOS limits the number of primary partitions to 4
<nightmareshadow> mc is run through the terminal?
<LTL> Arrick: install ntfs-config and tell it not to, unless its already installed, skip the install
<LTL> nightmareshadow: thats correct
<ksbalaji> I have volume control in my panel. Similarly, can I have a sliding controls for hue, brightness and contrast please? Some websites make it very necessary!
<tiyowan> Arrick: Storage Device Manager || editing /etc/fstab should get rid of that.
<spdz2> Seeing as I wish the second partition to be a data partition, would it make more sense to have it as an extended partition?
<runpain2> CoUrPsE|DeAd cant figure it out
<LTL> nightmareshadow: i think you would prefer nautilus
<nightmareshadow> which is?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ahh right.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> did you google it? or man it?
<runpain2> got astrick installed but cant find it
<LTL> nightmareshadow: nautilus is a graphical file manager.
<nightmareshadow> ok
<kitche> runpain2: what asterisk command does not work?
<armok> testing this Xchat thing, how do I get to the WorldIRC server even?
<kitche> runpain2: well wait you mean astrick?
<krishnan> iam not able to install forum in my site. can anyone help me?
<nightmareshadow> part of the problem is awhile ago i made a .rar file encryped it then lost the password and i would really like to open that file
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> runpain2, locate astrick ?
<guillaume_> bonjour
<bazhang> !fr | guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<krishnan> iam not able to install anything on my server. pls help me
<Pici> !ask | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> krishnan: Please elaborate.
<livre1> hi all
<robile> hey, if i change the "print size" of an image in GIMP -> then print the picture -> its still the same size. what do i do wrong? :/
<VeXocide> I have screwed up my screen configuration using the ati control panel, does anyone know how to reset it ?
<livre1> anyone can help me to route my 3g connection with a wireless router?
<kerik> ut
<kerik> hey
<livre1> the 3g is in my machine and the router i plug in the ethernet port
<krishnan> Pici: when i try to install any package i get this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)"
<livre1> but is not routed
<livre1> or routing
<gizmo> i want to make 2 os..window and ubuntu..how to do that?
<DRebellion> !dualboot | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Runithard> gizmo: Dual boot.
<tiyowan> kerik: How it did go? Compiz running? Type "glxinfo | grep direct". Do you see direct rendering enabled?
<gizmo> but now my os is ubuntu..
<gizmo> i want window also.
<n8tuser> livre1 -> can you make that a longer sentence, do not use enter as punctuation,  its not clear what is not working
<Runithard> gizmo:  VirtualBox
<Runithard> gizmo: run windows in a VM
<ksbalaji> Like volume control in the panel, can I have a sliding controls for hue, brightness etc please? Websites make it necessary! -request repeated after 15 minutes.
<gizmo> but my os is still ubuntu
<quinn> gizmo:fix grub after you install ubuntu
<ardchoille> tiyowan: direct rendering doesn't mean 3d acceleration will work
<quinn> gizmo: fix grub after you install  windows
<bazhang> gizmo, do you have a windows install disk or have you installed windows on that computer
<gizmo> bazhang before im using window..
<gizmo> now im using ubuntu..
<bazhang> gizmo, please answer my question
<Linuxrevolution> hi all
<gizmo> bazhang, yesh i have installed window
<Linuxrevolution> A question about screenlets
<bazhang> gizmo, then fix grub
<gizmo> but now im not using it..im using ubuntu os
<bazhang> !grub | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Runithard> gizmo = troll
<krishnan> Pici: please answer my query
<Pici> krishnan: Have you had any other problems with the computer bresides that? i.e: shutting it down without running shutdown?
<gizmo> i mean im now using ubuntu..how to add window in my other os?
<bazhang> gizmo, listen the answers people are giving you. install windows then restore grub following the link I gave you
<krishnan> Pici no other problem. Recently i was not able to install a forum for my site, i was just tweaking it and by mistake i deleted the dpkg file inside /usr/bin/. i replaced it again with same file from another server. but still it is not working.
<gizmo> so i need to reformat again
<bazhang> gizmo, read the link
<Linuxrevolution> guys how to lock screen lets in desktop that when press show desktop, screen lets stay there without minimizing?
<Pici> krishnan: Try   sudo apt-get install -f
<ksbalaji> sorry to repeat - after 5 minutes. Like volume control in the panel, can I have controls for hue, brightness etc please? Websites make it necessary!
<krishnan> Pici: I am getting the same error
<Linuxrevolution> any idea?
<krishnan> Pici: my server is very critical and i cant reinstall the entire O.S
<vallhalla81> hey there all and merry christmas, I have a quick question could someone please tell me what do i type to find out what mother bord i have thank you
<LTL> ksbalaji: have you tried the controls on your monitor?
<ksbalaji> LTL, I have been operating those and I fear that the buttons may soon fall off!
<Terabyte> hey,
<Pici> krishnan: Wait. You deleted /usr/bin/dpkg ?
<Terabyte> docx files, is there a program to read them on linux?
<dante123> hi all,  I installed ubuntu on a friend's computer (Dual boot with WIndows XP).  The windows side got messed up (virus etc.) and he wants me to reinstall windows for some apps that he must have for work etc.  However, if I reinstall windows in the first partition......it will wipe out the boot menu (grub) so how do I fix that after reinstalling windows?
<Linuxrevolution> vallhalla81: sudo dmidecode | more
<LTL> ksbalaji: your monitor may be going south, dying slow.
<Kartagis> where can i find alsa backport?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub dante123
<vallhalla81> Linuxrevolution: thank you
<dante123> bazhang thanks!
<Linuxrevolution> vallhalla81: np
<ksbalaji> LTL, I sit for 6 hours before the monitor each day and now-a-days, I need easy controls for brightness etc.
<krishnan> Pici: yes i deleted that file
<Linuxrevolution> guys how to lock screen lets in desktop that when press show desktop, screen lets stay there without minimizing?
<ksbalaji> LTL, not that the monitor is dying, but my eyes - perhaps. I find some websites very annoyingly bright. I want an easy way to control this.
<LTL> ksbalaji: I don't know of any software controls for the monitor brightness hue etc.
<Terabyte> docx files, is there a program to read them on linux? the online converters don't work.
<Pici> krishnan: Thats not good. Were you getting this error before you delted that?
<LTL> ksbalaji: you might try a different theme, right click on your desktop
<kitche> Terabyte: openoffice.org-3 among other office apps
<Terabyte> brilliant
<somedude> how can i set my monitor 1900x1080
<krishnan> Pici: no i was not getting this error before i deleted this file. I am getting it since i deleted tht file.
<Terabyte> thanks
<ksbalaji> LTL, that's a good idea. - the theme. And God! let someone find some SW cntrols before many eyes close.
<LTL> ksbalaji: you can change font size there also
<mon^rch> there is a chmod command for me to own all my files so nobody cant browse my home dir... what is it again?
<LTL> mon^rch: chmod 700 will do that
<btse> chown -R you: ~
<btse> chmod 0700 ~
<ksbalaji> thanks anyway LTL , I waited long enough to get any response and yours was the only one.- Font size? I use FF - mouse control to change size.
<krishnan> Pici: what now? worst case i can reinstall my server?
<LTL> ksbalaji: welcome
<Pici> krishnan: Let me see if I can come up with a solution. Give me a few monites.
<Pici> krishnan: *minutes* (sorry, can't type today)
<Kartagis> where can i find alsa backport?
<MrWehadababyitsa> hey
<Linuxrevolution> problem about screenlets
<LTL> Kartagis: enable backports in synaptic may be the easiest way.
<MrWehadababyitsa> I want to build a livecd with "linux live scripts" and I wonder if someone could let me know if the standard install will install all the modules and scripts to detect hardware etc that the ubuntu liveCD has?
<Kartagis> LTL, then how do I use *that*?
<Pici> krishnan: This is a bit of a reach, but it *should* work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91647/
<jaw> Hi all.
<Kartagis> what I want to do is upgrade alsa
<MrWehadababyitsa> actually, (asking to be beet up here but) does the gentoo livecd still have better hardware support than ubuntu? anyone know?
<LTL> Kartagis: click system - administration - synaptic package manager, repositories, updates, enable backports
<jaw> Who has ever encountered the following?  Ubuntu Intrepid & Evolution.  Trying to connect to exchange server.  Evolution asks for the password over and over, and then says Outlook is offline. Ideas?
<ortsvorsteher> jaw: yes, try to delete your key.
<gizmo> how to install sshd?
<MrWehadababyitsa> gizmo sudo apt-get install ssh
<LTL> Kartagis: you'll only get the version the repositories have.
<jaw> to Gizmo..
<jaw> # sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<Kartagis> LTL, backports is enabled
<MrWehadababyitsa> jaw ssh package gone?
<jaw> gone?
<LTL> Kartagis: update and upgrade is all you can do, other than compiling from source, which i don't recommend.
<MrWehadababyitsa> ssh always installed openssh client and server. not anymore?
<jaw> Dunno...
<jaw> But is you don't have it.. that will install it
<LTL> MrWehadababyitsa: openssh-server installs both iirc
<Pici> MrWehadababyitsa: 'ssh' is a metapackage that depends on  openssh-server openssh-client
<krishnan> Pici: I am trying that will get back to you once it gets finished
<jaw> I "think" some dumbed down desktop version don't install the daemon
<MrWehadababyitsa> thanks
<jaw> welcome
<MrWehadababyitsa> :)
<Hideme> Evolution appears to check my mail, but really it's not.   Does it log connection attempts, if so where?
<Terabyte> hey, i have an ipod nano, is there anyway to transfer music onto it using linux?
<Neaai> jaw: the standard desktop install doesn't install the ssh server
<jaw> close evolution
<jaw> then run it from the terminal
<Neaai> jaw: I've had to add it myself after initial install.
<jaw> it should show you what happens
<jaw> Has anyone here got Evolution working with Exchange...?
<badserii> Hi! I have a question. When I run iftop, I see a lot of connections to the port 53 (domain) from different hosts. Now, when I run 'netstat -atp' I see no service listening to this port. I wrote a rule 'iptables -I INPUT 1 -p udp --dport 53 -j DROP', but I continue to see traffic to this port with iftop. I did a tcpdump for this port, it captured lots of packets. Is that possible? Thank you in advance!
<LTL> jaw: it probably is, but check the plugins to enable it.
<Hideme> jaw  with "evolution" as the command?
<ikonia> badserii sure is
<ortsvorsteher> jaw: i have run evolution, connected to an exchange box
<badserii> ikonia: how to avoid this?
<jaw> plugin is enabled..
<jaw> problem is... it keeps asking for the password over and over... won't save it
<jaw> workmate has it working perfectly with the same exchange server
<Hideme> I've had that password issue before.
<jaw> Do you recall how it was fixed?
<vasoq> is there a way to make an account have no shell but still log in?
<kitche> badserii: are you sure it
<kitche> badserii: are you sure it's connectins to you and your not sending the connections out when yuo visit a website?
<jaw> hmm
<badserii> kitche: I'm not visiting any site
<frostburn> badserii, port 53 is used for DNS
<vallhalla81> do ati cards run ok on ubuntu?
<jaw> Has anyone else noticed that the clipboard empties when you close an app?  For example,, if you copy text in firefox, close it and then try to paste the text.. it is gone
<LTL> vallhalla81: some do, some dont
<nettezzaumana> hi all
<jaw> bug?
<ardchoille> !ati | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hideme> Evolution appears to check my mail, but really it's not (started happening after it lost passwords for no reason).   Does it log connection attempts, if so where?
<badserii> frostburn: yes. but it should be port 53 on the remote, dns server, not on my machine.
<hateball> jaw⚘ it's the way it *works*. You can try installing glipper or klipper
<nettezzaumana> can be sorted packages using dpkg*/apt* by time installation/removal ??
<Hangwire> Can anyone help me with my MP3 player problem? All the files show up as Read only, but yesterday it worked perfectly!
<kitche> badserii: yes on your machine
<vallhalla81> excelent thank you
<LTL> badserii: run chkrootkit
<Pici> nettezzaumana: You'll have to look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<frostburn> badserii, are you on a public IP or a local network?
<Hangwire> Can anyone help me with my MP3 player problem? All the files show up as Read only, but yesterday it worked perfectly!
<Neaai> jaw: I've noticed that. I think it has to do with the fact that there exist 2 clipboards. one is the X clipboard, the other is the application clipboard.
<klync> Hangwire: by mp3 player, you mean a usb device? i'm guessing it's the mount options in /etc/fstab
<Hangwire> klync: yes, its a USB device. what do i edit there? Whats fstab?
<klync> anyone here using amanda? wondering what uid would be best to use for an ubuntu client... the already existing "backup" user?
<Hangwire> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kerik> Hey again
<nettezzaumana> Pici: thanks .. i reached this just 5 seconds after asked question
<Terabyte> hey
<Terabyte> ubuntu 7.04, deb or rpm?
<nettezzaumana> Pici: solved by that .. have a nice xmas buddy ;)
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I have tried to change the ownership of a partition using sudo chown jonathan: /media/sparedisk but when I type ls -l /media the partition shows as being owned by root. Any ideas?
<kerik> tiyowan, hey
<Hangwire> klync: how do i Access it? its not a folder?
<ikonia> JonathanEllis is it a fat 32 partition ?
<Neaai> JonathanEllis: I suppose it's a ntfs partition ?
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Its ntfs
<tiyowan> kerik: Hey mate. What's the situation now?
<_cb> Need to edit xconf in ubuntu but think I need to do it with a sudo command. How do I do it?
<Hangwire> klync: how do i Access it? its not a folder?
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: arey ou %100 sure it's not fat 32 ?
<Pici> Terabyte: 7.04 is no longer supported. It has reached its End of Life.
<LTL> JonathanEllis: chown jonathan:jonathan /path
<Pici> !eol > Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte, please see my private message
<badserii> frostburn: it's a public IP
<Terabyte> yes, but deb or rmp?
<krishnan> Pici: I am getting this wen i execute the 3rd line http://paste.ubuntu.com/91653/
<klync> Hangwire: there may be graphical tools for this, but i'm a cli guy, myself... if you're unsure how to edit a file in /etc, i can't be of much help
<kerik> tiyowan, BAD...
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Definitely sure its ntfs. I only just formatted it
<Terabyte> rpm*
<frostburn> badserii, expect plenty of background radiation =p
<Pici> krishnan: ah: dpkg-deb -x dpkg*.deb dpkg
<tiyowan> kerik: Uh-oh. What happened?
<Hangwire> klync: i can edit a file, ill just sudo it. But what do i edit?
<Neaai> JonathanEllis: you can't change the ownership like that to what I know. ownership as you know it in linux is an ext3 feature of the filesystem that does not apply in ntfs.
<Flynsarmy> Hwo do you modify stuff that runs on startup? i turned something off and now i can't find the startup stuff to enable it again
<LTL> JonathanEllis: use ntfs-config
<Hangwire> klync: i can edit a file, ill just sudo it. But what do i edit?
<klync> Hangwire: it may be an entry called /dev/uba or /dev/hda
<klync> Hangwire: i mean, sda
<klync> also, i can hear you the first time - no need to repeat everything twice
<Pici> Flynsarmy: You can use 'bum' (bootup manager)
<krishnan> Pici: it is not at all working
<ikonia> JonathanEllis make sure it's a.) not mounted read only b.) it's mounted with user options
<Pici> krishnan: Can you specify the actual name of the dpkg-something.deb file instead?
<badserii> frostburn: It's a fresh install! And it should be blocked by iptables
<estagio> Hi
<estagio> alguem portugues?
<Pici> !pt | estagio
<ubottu> estagio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-br estagio
<estagio> #ubuntu-br
<Neaai> Pici: can't krishnan look at the /var/cache/apt/archives/   for his dpkg.deb file and get the missing file from there?
<Flynsarmy> Pici, do you know how i can get the bluetooth icon back in my system tray? I'm not sure if its running on my laptop anyumore or not
<Pici> Flynsarmy: I really don't know anything about bluetooth, sorry.
<krishnan>  
<Pici> Neaai: He may, but it may not be there.  Hes already downloaded the .deb, we just need the binary now.
<tiyowan> ikonia: Hi. Do you have some time on your hands at the moment?
<ikonia> tiyowan a little, what's up ?
<Neaai> krishnan: do you have a gui, or just commandline ?
<klync> Hangwire: i've never connected a usb drive on ubuntu - now that i look at my fstab, i'm guessing that's the wrong place. currently looking in /etc/udev/rules.d/ for an apropriate line
<klync> Hangwire: i've never connected a usb drive on ubuntu - now that i look at my fstab, i'm guessing that's the wrong place. currently looking in /etc/udev/rules.d/ for an apropriate line
<JonathanEllis> ikonia, ltl and Neaai: Thanks. Should have remembered ntfs doesnt have the flexibility of ext3! Anyway, actually I dont need to take ownership of it as all I want to do is copy some files onto it. I just forgot that I wouldnt need to do that step - it seems I have spent enough time away from windows stuff to forget its limitations :-)
<Hangwire> klync: okay, let me know.
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: at least your working
<tiyowan> ikonia: More of the same. nvidia problems. kerik's running a nvidia 6600 card. Stuck on low resolution.
<klync> basically, i'm looking for an entry which will create the device node when the player is plugged in, and what the permissions on the node will be
<ikonia> tiyowan: well, pass on the detals and lets take a look
<krishnan> Neaai: i have a command line
<JonathanEllis> ikonia, LTL, Neaai: Files are copying as we speak. I need it to be ntfs as I also need to take some files off a windows machine with that disk
<kerik> ikonia, thanks :)
<klync> Hangwire: can you try doing `df`, then plugging the device in, then doing `df` again to see which new device is listed?
<jerre> I'm getting low-graphics mode on my supposed to be supported geforce 6200 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006352 (dunno why it's marked as solved btw)
<Hangwire> klync: okay, just a second.
<tiyowan> ikonia: Roger. Here's his xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91595/, his xorg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91598/plain/.
<klync> Hangwire: then, look for that device in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules and change the option for it so that the permissions are 0660
<frostburn> badserii, i don't think there's any rules on by default,  I've never really checked since I don't have ubuntu on any public ips
<klync> Hangwire: ... and make sure you're in the group that owns the device
<master31> hi, this server is only in english? or I can speak others languages?
<ikonia> tiyowantiyowan the driver is nv - thats a pretty good start of a problem, and wheere did all the modeline stuff come from ?
<Hangwire> klync: ill do these things, its just, yesterday it worked fine, how come it doesnt today?
<polatouche_et_co> Hi, I need help on a OpenGL related problem. Someone ready to help?
<bazhang> master31, #ubuntu-es for espanol
<Neaai> krishnan: well, dpkg-deb -x  filename.deb  /directory/to/extract/  should do what you need. I think Pici already told you that.
<klync> Hangwire: no idea
<master31> thanks
<master31> bazhang
<tiyowan> ikonia: He's running 8.04. H/W drivers shows nvidia drivers in use but not enabled. He tried installing the drivers manually from nvidia as well. Right now he's getting an interlaced screen. Don't know about the modeline, someone made him edit his xorg.conf yesterday.
<Hangwire> klync: computers, i guess.
<ikonia> tiyowan well, if he's started messing around with drivers from nvidia.com instead of working through the other problems his modules setup and libc interface is going to be screwed
<klync> Hangwire: yup .... they're not logical - that's a common misconception
<klync> :P
<_cb> I just installed 8.10. How can I force it to do updates?
<kerik> tiyowan, well...it should be the original conf file...though nVidia has changed in it...
<jpjacobs> _cb : dist-upgrade
<bazhang> _cb no need to force
<ikonia> kerik nvidia doesn't change it
<ikonia> kerik: what really changed ?
<tiyowan> ikonia: sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia  @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/91603/, nvidia installer log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/91620/, dmesg @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/91633/
<Hideme> Evolution appears to check my mail, it receives from a few accounts, but none under a specific ISP. Started happening after it lost passwords for no reason, I see the pop connection attempt, no errors.   Does it log connection attempts, if so where?
<kerik> ikonia, I dont know but the nvidia setup told me that it made changes...
<ikonia> tiyowan mega so all 3 installed
<ikonia> kerik what nvidia setup ?
<ikonia> tiyowan thats a real mess
<tim167> hello,i am trying to use vncviewer, the computer i want to connect to has the same name as mine (it's an pc running an image of my laptop) so vncviewer connects my laptop to itself, what can I do ?
<ikonia> kerik what is "nvidia-installer" ?
<Hangwire> klync: believe it or not, when i plug it in after DF, it works perfectly.
<klync> Hangwire: :^/
<dr_willis> tim167 connect via ip # not hostname
<Hangwire> klync: oh wait, too soon to be happy. it just says its read only now.
<kerik> ikonia, I downloaded a driver from nvidia.com and followed instructions on how to install..manually from outside X
<ikonia> kerik why ?
<klync> Hangwire: my mp3 player also has a "lock" position... could that be it?
<tiyowan> ikonia: I know. The only command he used is sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1.run to install nvidia drivers I think. nvidia-installer is the one that comes with that. The log file is from it as well.
<ikonia> kerik why do you also have 3 nvidia driver packags installed on your system
<tim167> dr_willis: ok i can try that, can you give an example command  ?
<ikonia> kerik: your nvidia setup is in a real mess
<Hangwire> klync: its just a sang 1 gb mp3 player bought for like 15 dollars, i dont thing theres something on it like that
<dr_willis> tim167:  vncviewer ip:port
<kerik> ikonia, you think? ;)
<ikonia> kerik: if I was you I would re-install ubuntu and work through the driver setup properly wihtout going to places like nvidia.com
<JonathanEllis> ﻿ikonia, LTL, Neaai: Thanks and Happy Christmas!
<tim167> dr_willis: ok thanks, trying now...
<ikonia> kerik: at the moment you will have 3 sets of nvidia modules from ubuntu and 1 from nvuidia.com all with libc interfaces
<Neaai> JonathanEllis: you're welcome. merry x-mass for you too
<Fritten> How do I format an external hard disc with Fat32?
<kerik> ikonia, ok...how about when I reinstall? it will still fail to find my monitor and I will have the same issues...but will I be able to fix it by then?
<Hideme> Evolution appears to check my mail, it receives from a few accounts, but none under a specific ISP. Started happening after it lost passwords for no reason, I see the pop connection attempt, no errors.   Does it log, if so where?
<tim167> hm i get vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused, any idea ?
<tiyowan> kerik: We could take a crack at fixing that. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik I just got my 6600 working under intrepid
<Hangwire> Fritten: with partition editor, sudo apt-get install gparted or something, then plug it in and right click the drive - format
<ASULutzy> tim167: So the ip address you are trying to connect to doesn't currently have a vncserver?
<CntryTousrTrout> Gnea: U around ?
<kerik> tiyowan, ikonia I will now format the disc and start over...I'll get back to you ASAP :)
<tiyowan> ikonia: Do you think uninstalling the drivers from nvidia.com is going to rollback the changes properly? Or are the dependencies fubar'ed completed?
<Fritten> Thanks
<kerik> tiyowan, doesn't really matter...I think its faster the hard way around..
<tim167> ASULutzy: hm apparently it was a wrong port number, although i set 'use alternative port', but it stayed 0, now it works, i hope it will also work if i try it from home later today...
<tiyowan> kerik: Ok. You reinstall, mate. *Don't* do anything with any drivers. Come online and we'll work then.
<Hangwire> klync: i cant find the Drive in rules.d, theres no sdb in 40-permissions rules
<kerik> tiyowan, thanks mate!
<ikonia> tiyowan they are quite awkward to un-install more so when they conflict with ubuntu's packaged versions
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Care to share some details on the 6600?
<ikonia> kerik: get a fresh install and we'll work it through
<ikonia> kerik: tehre are two of ubuntus driver packages that will work with your card
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan fresh install.. - enabled the older of the restricted drivers
<tiyowan> ikonia: Thanks. :)
<klync> Hangwire: are you a member of the group "plugdev"? is that the group that owns /dev/sdb?
<Hangwire> klync: how can i check that?
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: type groups in a terminal
<CntryTousrTrout> tiyowan: can u tell me why my xchat has no options to it? all I have is the chat windows no preference nothing.
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: thanks.
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Could you provide a link to a resource? When you installed, initially did you boot to safe mode?
<kerik> ikonia, thanks :)
<Mallen2008> Looking for help with Emerald Theme Manager, have it installed, but cant apply any themes.
<klync> Hangwire: ls -l /dev/sdb ; groups
<kitche> CntryTousrTrout: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome two different programs
<caeroe> is there anything i can do to improve fullscreen flash video?  8.10 x64, i tried the alpha 10 drivers and the one from synaptic.  connection and pc are both fast enough (i dual boot and it's fine)
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<CntryTousrTrout> kitche: how can I tell
<saivin> hi is there anybody who uses JWM?
<kitche> CntryTousrTrout: by the version number most likely since xchat-gnome is not the same version as normal xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan Didnt use a resource..  It was trial and errors..
<Hangwire> klync: well yes, my account "nick" is there
<saivin> I have problem with audio and video in JWM...
<CntryTousrTrout> kitche: I see nothing about versions. all I c is this chat window
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Did X detect your display properly when it booted first time?
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: click help/about
<CntryTousrTrout> kitche: no options at all
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan Yes, I had kernel panics and safe mode and all of that until I did it this way
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: I dont have a help or about
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan not at all..
<klync> Hangwire: can you pm me the results of those two commands?
<Hangwire> klync: groups and the one you gave me?
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan I was stuck in 800x600
<Mehdi> Has the new notification system been rolled out in Ubuntu yet?
<kitche> CntryTousrTrout: then your using xchat-gnome install xchat if you want xchat
<klync> Hangwire: ya
<CntryTousrTrout> kitche: did xchat come with gnome? if so can I uninstall it and install the real deal?
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: ps aux in a terminal should show which, look for xchat in your menu, use that. not xchat-gnome
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Could you provide some details on which driver you enabled and how? Thanks! I think we could get kerik fixed up with this.
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: yes you can install plain old xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan Yes, I know, I worked with him on it yesterday and got nowhere
<Hideme> Evolution appears to check my mail, it receives from a few accounts, but none under a specific ISP. Started happening after it lost passwords for no reason, I see the pop connection attempt, no errors.   Does it log, if so where?
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: sudo apt-get install remove xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan Let me pastebin my notes from the other pc
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks a million.
<Hangwire> klync: done, sent.
<klync> Hangwire: whatever udev rule creates the device, its group is "disk", so add yourself to the disk group and when you login again, you will have write access
<Fritten> Hangwire: Cheers, that's the simplest partition program I've ever used
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: no don't remove, try dpkg -s xchat  what does it say
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: that command brings this line:  6193  1.0  0.8  46556 24320 ?        Sl   10:40   0:05 xchat
<Hangwire> Fritten: No problem, glad to see you did what you wanted.
<Hangwire> klync: okay, lets see if it will work
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: apt-get xchat-common
<klync> anyone here using amanda? wondering what uid would be best to use for an ubuntu client... the already existing "backup" user?
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: that last command brought up a lot of stuff about xchat not sure what though ok let me apt get the common
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: it should be in your apps/internet menu
<elementz> what should be the permissions for the tmp folder?
<kerik> tiyowan, formatting as we speak...
<kerik> tiyowan, installing..
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: that did nothing, but what I already had.. xchat-common is already the newest version.
<CntryTousrTrout> xchat-common set to manually installed.
<Hangwire> klync: System - Administration - Users and groups - There is no group disk
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: it was already in my internet list
<LTL> elementz: octal format 1777 the 1 is the sticky bit
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan one sec...  pastebin.com/d1e388ecd  installing xchat on that other box atm
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: try running that xchat
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: I did, same as this one. Im not even sure if it installed a new one it said already had newest
<Yoyoto> Hey Uhmm I'm wondering how to get a projector to work using the vga thingy
<gizmo> can anyone help me..if i want to burn dvd what file i need to put on brasero ?
<rinsmaster> gizmo, what file do you have?
<kerik> tiyowan, I gotta reboot this machine as welll...see you in a bit..
<Hangwire> klync: System - Administration - Users and groups - There is no group disk
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: i don't know any xchat hotkeys let me look
<rinsmaster> gizmo, a folder like video_ts or an mpg or ...?
<gizmo> avi..
<dlozarie> hi guys.. need some help with XAMPP.
<gizmo> i mean all file in one folder put at the brasero?
<rinsmaster> gizmo, then todiscgui would work fine, google for it
<ASULutzy> !ask | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: try ctrl+F9
<Halitech> gizmo, you will need to convert it if you want it to play in a stand alone dvd player
<jack-smirnoff> tiyowan: http://pastebin.com/d1e388ecd
<tiyowan> kerik: Roger.
<Yoyoto> Hey Uhmm I'm wondering how to get a projector to work using the vga thingy
<Anirban1987> How to define the login name in useradd syntax ?
<CntryTousrTrout> ok that worked, that gave me the menu ect.
<mon^rch> omg
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: thanks
<ASULutzy> Yoyoto: You should just be able to plug it in and go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: you're welcome
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: I could have disabled it using compiz commands :)
<tiyowan> jack-smirnoff: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: thats a possibility
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: now do you know where I can get a script that says my os, and system info for irc xchat?
<dlozarie> so I installed XAMPP on Linux with Alien and did chown username -r /opt/lampp so i could copy files there. after that, when i tried to access http://localhost/phpmyadmin I got the error "chown cpanel.cpanel config.inc.php", so how do I give everyone read perms to that file/directory?
<Anirban1987> How to define the login name in useradd syntax ?
<Yoyoto> ASULutzy is it Shp
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: not off hand i don't, try xchat.org if it exists
<Mallen> Can anyone help with Emerald, I have it installed need help activating
<CntryTousrTrout> ltl: k thx
<Hangwire> klync: System - Administration - Users and groups - There is no group disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !xampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp
<ASULutzy> dlozarie: Why did you use alien? Why not just download the tarball and extract it to /opt/lampp, that's the whole point
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: not off hand i don't, try http://xchat.org
<Halitech> dlozarie, why not just install apache2, php and mysql from the repos?
<dlozarie> ASULutzy in retrospect, I should've done that, but looks like Alien worked just as well
<Pici> dlozarie: We do not support XAMPP here. Even less so that you've used Alien to install it.  Please use the LAMP stack that is in the repositories.
<Pici> !lamp > dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> Pici: What's wrong with xampp? It's nice and simple
<LTL> dlozarie: syntax is chown user:group /path/  -R for recursive
<dlozarie> so I should remove XAMPP and install LAMP :-?
<Pici> ASULutzy: And completely third party.
<ASULutzy> Pici: Well, the question was more a general Linux/Ubuntu help me, than a "please support my xampp install" question ;)
<dlozarie> just so I can try it out, can anyone give me the code to enter into the terminal to give me read permissions to the /opt/lampp directory? :D
<LTL> CntryTousrTrout: um, /ctcp nick version does most of what you wanted
<svat> are there software for recording other than Audacity?
<JuleTecki> Hi there, i have this dmesg http://www.swiatechs.com/dmesg4.txt, and my boot stops at the end of the file, any one know why?
<tim167> hello, when using TightVNC viewer, the cursor is a dot, can it be changed to normal? because i need to see some state changes in a program, which are indicated only by the mouse cursor shape. thanks!
<nascentmind> hi. ubuntu crashes when I shutdown. How can i get the crash logs?
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: That link is not found. :)
<tiyowan> nascentmind: System -> Admin. -> System Logs
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: sure? it works fine here?
<JuleTecki>  http://www.swiatechs.com/dmesg4.txt
<vasoq> does anyone know a good proxy server?  all it must do is limit the sites a user can visit to a couple
<nDevastator> can anyone tell me what the name of the default user is for mysql
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: Works now.
<nDevastator> nvm
<techsuperfreak> vasog: check out squid and dan's guardian
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: The first link had a , at the end. :)
<vasoq> thanks
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: ah ;)
<yoyoto_> Sooo I have this issue right, I got the projector working, but the video won't play!
<yoyoto_> oh hey I'm a ghost
<yoyoto_> BOOOO
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: Are you trying to run intrepid on an intel 915 integrated graphics chip? I think I read something about this in the release notes.
<Mallen> Emerald THeme Manager help needed?
<villadelfia> Hello, does anyone know the emacs lisp to put in .emacs to make it boot up split screen with an empty buffer on top and a shell on bottom?
<yoyoto_> So anyone had this problem before?
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: It at gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
<LTL> yoyoto_: are you registered
<loller> i`ve removed swfdec-mozilla and installed swfdec-gnome but now i don`t have sound with videos in webs
<loller> what can cause this
<nascentmind> tiyowan, I was getting a crash near the network interface something regarding netlink drivers with a dump of the stack trace.. i am not able to find it in the logs
<yoyoto_> Uhhh nope? you mean to irc? nah I come in here everyother day with a linux related question, yesterdays was best, how do I open a file as root XD
<loller> somebody ?
<ASULutzy> !patience | loller
<ubottu> loller: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: Do you know what video card you have?
 * yoyoto_ sighs
<LTL> yoyoto_: you'll have to let the ghost nick time/ping out. define 'XD'?
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: well it's integrated, i will just google
<yoyoto_> LTL a laughing face, anyways
<LTL> yoyoto_: whats your fave editor
<yoyoto_> script editor?
<LTL> yoyoto_: whatever you want to use
<yoyoto_> Uhmm notepad?!
<LTL> yoyoto_: any text editor does scripts, example in a terminal sudo nano /path/to/file  nano should be installed, vi, emacs, gedit are others
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: Can you get into safe mode on the machine by pressing F4 at the boot screen?
<villadelfia> so does anyone?
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: i can get into the machine by pressing ctrl+alt+del,
<JuleTecki> then the boot continues
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: And you can get into the GUI from there?
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: well its 8.10 server, soo "gui"
<tim167> how do i get a computer to connect automatically to a wireless connection when it starts ?
<yoyoto_> ok LTL I opened the file in nano
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: Hehehe. Ah. I don't know about that. :)
<JuleTecki> tiyowan: well its then same?
<abchirk> hm is it easy to deinstall pulse and use another soundserver?
<ASULutzy> yoyoto_: I think you should restate what your actual problem is
<nDevastator> abchirk yes
<nDevastator> abchirk mine needed no addition work after the uninstall
<yoyoto_> I got the projector working, however VLC will not play the video on the projector, maybe it doesn't like the pink panther?
<tiyowan> JuleTecki: No idea, mate. Keep asking. Someone else here may be able to help you out.
<abchirk> nDevastator and which soundserver do you used then?
<nDevastator> abchirk, ALSA
<carpii> ims etting up ubuntu server and its asking me if i want to install OpenSSH server.  Do I need this in order to ssh into the server or is it something else?
<Yoyoto> Oh hey my ghost died
<abchirk> as server? and alsa can do oss mixing with teamspeak and else?
<Halitech> carpediem1, yes
<carpii> ok thanks
<ASULutzy> yoyoto_: What do you mean by "vlc will not play the video on the projector" what are you doing to try and get it to play on the projector
<nDevastator> abchirk, i assume so i have had no problems with it since
<Yoyoto> ASULutzy I open the video in VLC and fullscreen it, the projector is on mirrored
<abchirk> nDevastator and u are using teamspeak?
<Halitech> Yoyoto, do you see anything prior to trying to play the video?
<ultimate> sup
<Yoyoto> Halitech, I see the video but I don't, it's everything but the actual video, all the play buttons etc.
<LTL> carpii: ssh client/server is a must have imho, apt-get install openssh-server it installs client and should run on boot if not immediately
<villadelfia> how do you create a shell buffer in emacs lisp?
<Halitech> Yoyoto, is it a dvd you are trying to play or a video on your computer?
<ultimate> ?
<Yoyoto> Halitech, Video on my computer .avi
<Yoyoto> Halitech, I see it on my laptop
<gleesond_lappy> is there a channel for using ubuntu on an eee pc? I'm having trouble mounting sd cards says something about  invalid volume. I just want to mount the sd card that is in my camera to get the photos off of it
<kitche> gleesond_lappy: most likely the eeeubuntu channel since ubuntu doesn't have an official eee distro
<Halitech> Yoyoto, maybe its a resolution issue, do you have another video you can try?
<Yoyoto> Yeah, I tried 3 videos, youtube works...
<Halitech> Yoyoto, maybe try another player
<gleesond_lappy> yeah I have regular ubuntu on this thing but I guess I could check out that channel
<Yoyoto> I tried 3 players
<Yoyoto> Amarok, VLC, and mp or something
<Yoyoto> and amarok just did sound LOL
<Halitech> Yoyoto, maybe try gxine or xine
<gleesond_lappy> maybe the issue is not eee specific
<gleesond_lappy> I just want to mount this sd card
<ASULutzy> Yoyoto: "Amarok: The audio player for KDE"
<techsuperfreak> lappy: what command are you using to mount?
<Halitech> gleesond_lappy, whats the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<Halitech> gleesond_lappy, use pastebin to show us
<\\`oot> MOrning everyone
<alsetcoil> Good morning
<gleesond_lappy> techsuperfreak,  I haven't tried a command yet... just the auto mount is failing when I stick the card in
<\\`oot> anyone else catch the 007 Marathon on @ Spike TV?
<techsuperfreak> lappy:  have you check the dmesg output?
<kitche> !offtopic | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> \\`oot, offtopic; please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gleesond_lappy> what would an sd card show up as in /dev
<Halitech> gleesond_lappy, probably /dev/sdX
<Halitech> gleesond_lappy, X being a number
<\\`oot> Is there some sort of weird bug in the file-browser in 8.10?  The first time I try to open a link (samba share, NTFS mount) from the file browser it throws an error, but then the 2nd time (and after) opens the location just fine
<alsetcoil> I was wondering, "How do I transfer files easily between three networked Ubuntu 8.10 computers?"
<Halitech> alsetcoil, NFS
<alsetcoil> I have enabled sharing on the folders I want to accesss
<dr_willis> alsetcoil: ssh, scp, sshfs
<alsetcoil> ty
<Yoyoto> Halitech, Gxine won't work...
<keke> moi
<dr_willis> alsetcoil:  no need for samba - on linux to linux machines
<gleesond_lappy> sweet it worked
<Halitech> Yoyoto, what do you mean it won't work?
<gleesond_lappy> thanks guys
<Yoyoto> Halitech, same damn problem
<Yoyoto> god hates me
<nDevastator> ok if i want to make a symlink inside /var/www/ i would do ln -s /therealfolder /thesym
<alsetcoil> Dr_Willis: When I go to the network area I do not see the shared folders on any machine
<nDevastator> i mean ln -s /therealfolder /var/www/thesym
<Sorin39> Romania
<nascentmind> When i press the fn+keys(for brightness) my keyboard stops responding in X but works perfectly in the console. How can i fix it?
<gnusiva> hi
<klync> nDevastator: yes... no need for the 2nd arg if you want the same name... *but*...
<ASULutzy> nDevastator: that's right
<klync> nDevastator: also, make sure you've allowed apache to follow symlinks, assuming that's what you want
<VSpike> What's the best scheme for dual booting 7.10 and 8.04? I have two separate partitions, but how should I set up grub?
<nDevastator> tyvm
<dr_willis> alsetcoil:   for a linux to linux setup you dont need to use the shares that way. check out scp, or sshfs for easier file transfers
<klync> nDevastator: oh, omit the 2nd arg assuming your PWD is where you want the target, that is
<nDevastator> VSpike, you would just want to make sure to have a selection for all options in your grub... im not sure if there is a "best scheme" per se
<DrHalan> hey i have compiz running on intrepid and every animation of the animation plugin works except the minimize one
<DrHalan> what am i doing wron?
<VSpike> alsetcoil: not sure if this is relevant but http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/19/simple-desktop-file-sharing-with-giver/
<VSpike> nDevastator: so create the menu entries manually?
<nDevastator> VSpike, yes you can edit your grub @ sudo gedit /boot/grub/menus.lst
<sloadface> sup
<bazhang> !gskudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gskudo
<bazhang> oops
<alsetcoil> VSpike: thank you I think this will work
<bazhang> use gksudo with gui apps nDevastator
<nDevastator> oh
<somethingorigina> I'm attempting data recovery of an XP system on Raid0. I have installed the alt version of the latest Ubuntu on a seperate HD after the liveCD was unable to let me interact with the RAID. However i cannot get that OS to boot. It gets no further than a black screen with a white flashing cursor in the top left.
<nDevastator> VSpike, im sorry it would be sudo nano /boot/grub/menus.lst
<VSpike> nDevastator: both will create menu.lst files in their own /boot/grub/ with their own kernels automagically added... but can I have a single menu that is automatically maintained? Or should I chain the second from the first
<sloadface> elo
<alfatau> hello, i'm looking for a reliable way to detect a dialup connection active. when traffic is high, ping sometimes produces "unknown host" results. i tried pinging both with tos at 0x04 and 0x20 and 0x24, but the trouble rests. I also tried adding some timeout/deadline waiting time, the trouble is less frequent, but rests. isn't there a way to bypass the traffic congestion and give max priority to ic
<alfatau> mp packages? thanks
<fasta> How can I configure Thunderbird so that I won't get a popup for new messages in some local folder named foo?
<nDevastator> VSpike, honestly i typically make a seperate boot partition... you might need to refer to someone else in this situation
<VSpike> nDevastator: and how do you stop them both stomping on each other all the time?
<VSpike> nDevastator: actually, they are both sharing a separate boot partition at the moment :)
<koro> Hi, i'm having trouble with medibutu packages not showing up in synaptic
<themohd> HI ALL
<VSpike> nDevastator: I was just wondering what the canonical way is.. after all, if you have windows, ubuntu will create a menu entry for it automatically ... so would it not make sense that it would handle additional ubuntu installs somehow?
<koro> the repositories work just fine from apt-get, and even from synaptic if i go manually to medibuntu packages i see all packages (e.g. acroread,etc) but if i do a search for "acroread" from synaptic it doesn't show anything
<LTL> koro: intrepid disables medibuntu, if that applies to you.
<nabsha> Hi, anyone having experience with google earth on ubuntu, it runs slow on my dell inspiron 6400!!!
<nDevastator> VSpike, it would seem like that would be the case
<kane77> E
<nDevastator> VSpike, must admit im by far no guru
<themohd> can anybody tell me what is the default pass for root on xubuntu???
<kane77> themohd, there is no default password
<bazhang> themohd, there isnt one
<VSpike> nDevastator: And I think in a vanilla install it does somehow, but I'm not sure how to get back to that position from the slightly odd custom setup I have :)
<dr_willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<themohd> how do i set it?
<bazhang> themohd, use sudo
<themohd> ok , thanks
<backgen> hey guys my amsn doesnt seem to be working i think i need to download an update or something but when i click to download it gives me a firefox error
<nDevastator> VSpike, when you say they are sharing a boot partition what boot loader is on that partition
<backgen> anyone know how to update with Terminal?
<dr_willis> learn to use sudo  - no need for a root password
<koro> LTL: yes, i'm on intrepid, but what do you mean by "diasble"?
<ASULutzy> backgen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kane77> themohd, you can set it with sudo passwd
<VSpike> nDevastator: grub - with a manually maintained menu.lst
<Halitech> backgen, sudo apt-get update
<koro> it works just fine, except that it doesn't show stuff from there in the search results
<backgen> thats it? no sudo apt-get upgrade amsn?
<lianimator> what software can create UML diagrams?
<koro> is there a way to re-enable it_
<LTL> koro: read/check  the /etc/apt/sources.list the '#' sign disables the entire line/repo
<themohd> ok thanks all of you, and good luck
<backgen> i mean i dont need to put amsn in there?
<VSpike> nDevastator: I disabled the automatic generation of menu items because they both kept nuking each other
<ubuntu_> Does anyone know how to pass a right-click to the current program running in a gnome-terminal?
<nDevastator> VSpike, okay so do this... whichever ubuntu you installed last... edit that grub to have all necessary options
<themohd> bye
<VSpike> nDevastator: but when the other one has a kernel update it will overwrite the mbr
<somethingorigina> I'm attempting data recovery of an XP system on Raid0. I have installed the alt version of the latest Ubuntu on a seperate HD after the liveCD was unable to let me interact with the RAID. However i cannot get that OS to boot. It gets no further than a black screen with a white flashing cursor in the top left. I'm thinking MBR problem but that's outside my experience to solve
<Halitech> backgen, sudo apt-get update first then sudo apt-get install amsn
<dimebar> lianimator: umbrello, dia.
<koro> LTL: yeah, it's not there, not even commented out
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hi mate. :)
<koro> but how does apt-get figure it out then_
<backgen> Halitech: ok thanks!
<lianimator> dimebar: thanks
<koro> }and why does it show the packages if i search for them manually
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: howdy :-)
<VSpike> nDevastator: I've done it with arch and ubuntu on another system by getting arch to install grub on the partition instead of the mbr and then chaining the second grub from the main ubuntu one that lives in the mbr and ubuntu partition
<kane77> lianimator, umbrello, dia, argouml,  and netbeans have also plugin for uml
<Halitech> backgen, chances are though you probably already have the latest from the repo
<lianimator> kane77: I have netbeans. gotta try that.
<nDevastator> VSpike, yes thats what i was saying to do by editting the last installed ubuntu
<brainac0cult> hullo
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: So you get to see your grub menu but when you try to boot it fails?
<LTL> koro: you need to add it manually if you want it, and its gpg key, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gnusiva> how to install j2se in ubuntu
<nDevastator> VSpike edit the grub on that ubuntu partition instead of the MBR
<koro> LTL: in synaptic, under "third party repos" i have medibuntu marked, and i already added its gpg key and 
<brainac0cult> at least theres ppl on this channel
<backgen> Halitech: k well i just did all the commands you told me...it wasn;'t working so i typed in sudo apt-get upgrade amsn and now it's downloading and installing a bunch of stuff
<brainac0cult> #ubuntu
<backgen> Halitech: i love Terminal :D
<kane77> gnusiva, the jre or jdk?
<koro> LTL: as i meantioned, i t works fine, particularly from apt-get, but *in synaptic* it doesnt include the packages from medibuntu in search results
<somethingorigina> ASULutzy: No not quite that far. It's not a screen that i can interact with. Any key press just elicits a click from the tower
<Sentinel83> @ backgen: if you use the upgrade command after apt-get it will upgrade the already installed package of amsn.  You had it installed already correct?
<Halitech> backgen, only way to work :)
<LTL> koro: does a reload in synaptic show its packages?
<backgen> Sentinel83: yup
<Sentinel83> k
<koro> everything else works fine, it *does* read the medibuntu repository and shows it if i manually look for packages in synaptic
<LTL> koro: i'm pretty sure it needs to be in sources.list regardless
<koro> LTL: okay, but i ahven found instructions on howhat to add to that file
<backgen> hey guys, i want to upgrade my linux from gibbon to hardy...but i'm scared its going to erase everything i've got on here
<KST_> Hello Arin
<KST_> Hello Arin
<Arin> Hi
<Arin> Hi
<techsuperfreak> koro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Arin> ..ÇÏ¿ÍÀ̾ß?
<techsuperfreak> there is a link to adding the repos
<KST_> That has an error in your result.
<koro> techsuperfreak: i did that already, and thatś why it works with apt'get and with synaptic (*except for the search results*)
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<Halitech> backgen, backup everything first, it should go fine but things do happen
<bazhang> hi Arin
<bazhang> hi KST_
<backgen> Halitech: k thanks!
<Sylphid|work> I moved the /boot partition on my hard drive and grub is unable to locate the boot images  or its confignow.... how can i change the location that grub looks for its config in the MBR
<backgen> Halitech: can i upgrade it via Terminal or do i need boot cd?
<Arin> Hi ¤·¤±¤·/
<bazhang> !english | Arin
<ubottu> Arin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to make a authentication key for a software source?
<Arin> a..
<KST_> You only can talk to with english here.
<mooky> hi
<koro> LTL: what i see is the medibuntu repositories in the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list}
<Halitech> backgen, you can do it either way but with the cd you will need the alt cd, not the live cd
<Guest86155> hi
<koro> should i just put the contents of that file in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Halitech> backgen, the benefit of using the cd is you can use it to reinstall if things go haywire on you
<Arin> !english | Arin
<ubottu> Arin, please see my private message
<Arin> ³×..
<techsuperfreak> koro:  worth a shot
<bazhang> Arin, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dr_willis> or refollow the docs at the medibuntu site
<koro> ok i'll try that
<Arin>  please wait..
<ikonia> KST_: Arin why are you the same users talking to each other ?
<Ad_> Download the FREE ISSUE of Hakin9 magazine! We have a Christmas gift for you! The offer is valid till midnight December 23, 2008!
<KST_> We are not a bot.
<bazhang> KST_, we?
<KST_> that reason why is because
<ikonia> KST_: then please respond to my pnm
<KST_> we are using same irc client program.
<ikonia> pm
<KST_> like MIRC
<booksbuggy> how do i make the authentication key for a source?
<bazhang> KST_, do you have an ubuntu support question
<somethingorigina> I'm attempting data recovery of an XP system in Raid0. I have installed the alt version of the latest Ubuntu on a seperate HD after the liveCD was unable to let me interact with the RAID. However i cannot get that OS to boot. It gets no further than a black screen with a white flashing cursor in the top left. I'm thinking MBR problem but that's outside my experience to solve
<ikonia> somethingorigina not going to happen
<LTL> koro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  try re-doing it
<techsuperfreak> origina:  what do you mean won't let you interact?  no raid drivers loaded??
<ikonia> KST_: please respond to the message I have sent you
<KST_> ikonia> sorry my irc client can not recieve private massages
<backgen> Halitech: ok thanks i think i'll make the CD just in gave things blow up in my face...so whats the command prompt to upgrade in Terminal then?
<ikonia> KST_: what client are you using
<bazhang> !ask | KST_
<ubottu> KST_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<somethingorigina> I can load the raid drivers however the HD won't actually appear
<ikonia> somethingorigina it won't work
<conb123> Hi im having some trouble in ubuntu 8.10 my existing installation will no longer boot. I have a really rubbish foxconn motherboard and i think it is having trouble mounting the drive in linux. It mounts fine in windows but in the ubuntu 8.10 live cd it just gives me an error about a bad superblock which i dont understand please can you help me here is the output of a dmesg command if it helps http://pastebin.com/m45253781
<KST_> I am using a client which was made by me with C++
<bazhang> KST_, do you have a support question for ubuntu
<Halitech> backgen, good idea :) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I believe
<KST_> I have no question about ubuntu
<bazhang> KST_, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KST_> ok I got it.
<backgen> Halitech: thanks!
<jonjoe> is anyone experienced with ccsm??
<jonjoe> is anyone experienced with ccsm??
<kane77> !anyone | jonjoe
<ubottu> jonjoe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<conb123> actually i think this one gives a better understanding of the problem it mentions something about ext2 or ext3 http://pastebin.com/m4e5c7eb7
<conb123> my drives just wont mount and i want to do a fresh install
<jonjoe> ccsm
<jonjoe> ccsm
<jonjoe> is anyone experienced with ccsm??
<bazhang> jonjoe, need an actual question regarding ccsm
<ragu_pattabi> QUESTION: how can I get the source code for a package available in the repository? synaptic/apt-get. I don't want to bother with application's home page. Thanks in advance.
<tim167> why do i get 'could not connect to the session manager' ?
<nightstalker> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ragu_pattabi enable source (src) in your repo list
<nightstalker> Iss there anyone who knows where I can download "God save the Queen2 instrumental
<jonjoe> ccsm cube uses the same desktop over and over again to form a cube i wanan have individual desktops which i can put different icons in and different backgrounds does anyone know how to do this
<tim167> how do i add programs to run at startup without having access to session manager ? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > nightstalker
<ubottu> nightstalker, please see my private message
<ragu_pattabi> Jack_Sparrow If I do that the synaptic will list source packages along with the binaries?
<conb123> QUESTION: Why wont my drives mount in ubuntu 8.10 i am trying to do a fresh install and the drives wont mount the linux drive mentions something about a bad superblock when i try to mount it heres my dmesg output if you need it http://pastebin.com/m4e5c7eb7
<koro> LTL: i did it again, it did just the same. I repeat: the repositories are there, they work, i can see all the packages going to origin->all->packages.medibuntu.org/non-free in synaptic. BUT if i search for a particular package (e.g. "acroread") it shows no results at all.
<jonjoe> ccsm cube uses the same desktop over and over again to form a cube i wanan have individual desktops which i can put different icons in and different backgrounds does anyone know how to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> ragu_pattabi it should allow you to get the source yes
<bazhang> jonjoe, please dont repeat so often
<ragu_pattabi> Jack_Sparrow Okay. I will try that. Thanks.
<fosco__> jonjoe, i think this is not possible
<jonjoe> bazhang, ccsm cube uses the same desktop over and over again to form a cube i wanan have individual desktops which i can put different icons in and different backgrounds does anyone know how to do this?
<nightstalker> ubottu How can I see a private message I know its OT wich channel can I use ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jonjoe you can do it but you lose the ability to have icons on the desktop.. /j #compiz for more
<bazhang> jonjoe, for specialist help you should ask in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jonjoe> how do i do that
<bazhang> jonjoe, /join #compiz-fusion
<jonjoe> ok thankyou
<conb123> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me with my problem
<Theseus> where is the bot of this channel?
<nightstalker> Jack OKay I'll search for it thanks for your help have an nice christmas everyone
<magenNET> whats wrong with the www.ubuntu.com, i have been trying to access it since yesterday, but still i cant open it ?
<tiyowan> magenNET: Working fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> conb123 Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<techsuperfreak> no probs here either
<somethingorigina> I have installed Ubuntu on a seperate HD to my Raid0 XP installation which no longer boots. The new ubuntu installation will not boot. I have tried a reinstall of Ubuntu but the same problem continues. Blackscreen with white cursor in top left.
<tim167> System>Preferences>Sessions does not work here, how can i add a startup program now ? thanks
<conb123> ok Jack ill see if that works thanks
<tiyowan> somethingorigina: Are you trying to install Ubuntu per se, or is your primary objective to recover your data saved under Windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> conb123 There are several options, but that may work for you
<Ad_> magenNET, nothing , now  i am in ubuntu.com
<somethingorigina> My problem lies with installing Ubuntu hence my presence here
<magenNET>  Ad_: tiyowan:  ok. well i can open it from my cell phone too , but whats wrong with my desktop PC ?? i can access google,yahoo,etc
<ikonia> Ad_: can you please stop with the offtopic chatter please
<tiyowan> magenNET: Can you browse other sites on your desktop PC? What error msg do you get when trying access the ubuntu site?
<Ad_> ok, but i think he have  aproblem with IE
<Ad_> magenNET, wat is ur browser
<magenNET> tiyowan:  Ad_: i dont get any error but the status says connecting to www.ubuntu.com , i use firefox , ubuntu 8.04
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: I'm sorry I must have missed your reply earlier, at what point does it stop booting? Are you at least able to see your grub menu?
<Ad_> try disconnect the internet and reconnect a gain
<jonjoe> does anyone know how to get individual desktops on ccsm?
<tiyowan> magenNET: As I wrote earlier, the ubuntu site is up. Maybe your DNS server is on the blink or something.
<somethingorigina> ASULutzy: It stops after checking all the Hardware bios etc
<bazhang> jonjoe, yes
<Mallen> Looking for help with Emerald Theme Manager, PM plz!
<jonjoe> bazbang, how
<bazhang> jonjoe, in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> jonjoe Please go to #compiz
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: So it posts but you never actually see the grub menu? Weird, have you tried starting it up without the faulty raid-0 drives?
<Ad_> jonjoe, he ment go and join  the #compiz-fusion
<qcjn> i've missed electricity last night, now i ve got a hd making lost of noise. wan't to chec it from another computer. I've got an ext wire adaptor. It s plugged but ubuntu doesn t see it, or mount it automaticly. How to ?
<ikonia> somethingorigina are you trying to install ubuntu onto the raid 0 devices ?
<coccolone> ITALIANO????
<ikonia> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> coccolone, /j #ubuntu-it
<coccolone> grazie!
<Setebos> I am not under Users and Groups for some reason. Does anyone know how to fix this? I have a home directory and applications recognize me as a user but the users and groups admin tool does not have me and the login screen does not display me.
<ASULutzy> qcjn: If you plug it in and typing sudo fdisk -l doesn't show it, then... I dunno, the drive exploded ;)
<vandrar> some swed chanel , n how do i connect?
<somethingorigina> ASULutzy: Nope, i have a handful of essential files to rescue. So disabling or unplugging the Raid is a nogo
<jonjoe> ad, on the channel list?
<ikonia> somethingorigina: the windows raid partition will NOT be mountable
<jpjacobs> vandrar, /j #channel
<ikonia> somethingorigina: I'm sure I mentioned this to you
<vandrar> ait, tkx
<Ad_> jonjoe,yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jonjoe type only this on a new line    /j #compiz
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: er, right, but you ought to narrow down the problem, and Ikonia is probably right... If they're that essential, data recovery specialist time... Not to poke fun, but raid-0 + essential files == a bad idea
<pdroy80> Setebos: which user and group do you mean ?
<vandrar> #synhare
<vandrar> äh
<ASULutzy> ikonia: Would they still not be mountable if it were a hardware RAID?
<ikonia> fake raid 0 meta devices created in windows won't be mounting under ubuntu
<Setebos> Sytem -> administration -> users and groups. The one thats installed by default.
<vandrar> how do i connect to another chanel?
<jaw> Has anyone in the channel been able to get exchange working with Evolution? My buddy across the room has the same configurations connecting to the same Exchange server, but I can't. It setups up fine and then asks for a password repeatedly.  It sometimes also says that Exchange is offline.
<ikonia> ASULutzy: they are not hardware from what he said
<ikonia> vandrar: you've been told 3 times, this isn ot ubuntu related
<jaw> another channel?
<jaw> that is IRC help
<vandrar> so fuckin sorry then, fuck u bitch!!!
<pdroy80> Setebos: if you open a terminal -> Applications -> Accessories - > Terminal and type "id"
<qcjn> ASULutzy: it doesn't see it..Ok thanks
<pdroy80> you will see what all user and groups the user belongs to
<qcjn> i ll change it
<Fret18> hey
<jaw> <-- discovered that installing VLC and Firefox media stream plugin allows you to listen to Sirius stream...
<lianimator> what diagram software can draw Component Diagrams? can't seem to find the symbol in dia
<Fret18> can someone help me with nVidia card?
<jaw> let me know if you want details.. very sweet
<Fret18> ubuntu isn't recognizing it
<Error121> hi, im having some trouble with my sound and was curious if someone could help me out
<tiyowan> Fret18: What card are you using? And what visual problems are you experiencing?
<jaw> lianimator... Office draw might work...?
<Setebos> pdroy80: http://pastebin.com/m7050f395
<ASULutzy> ikonia: Ah, I missed that, somethingorigina if it's a software RAID, Ubuntu won't be any help... If you have essential files stored on a RAID-0 that's just a bad idea. Use 1 or 0+1 or something... As far as recovering your files, if they're that valuable you'll probably need a data recovery specialist or something
<Azazel-AZ> is someone willing to email me the /etc/samba folder?  I accidently killed it
<Fret18> tiyowan: I'm using XFX 5200 and, after a blackout, I turned computer on and ubuntu couldn't identify my graphics card.
<jaw> You need to fidn the chipset for the card first
<unop> Azazel-AZ,  sudo aptitude reinstall samba samba-common
<Ad_> Azazel-AZ,reinstall samba
<pdroy80> Setebos: that looks good enough, though you are not there in the admin group so you might not be able to do "sudo" commands
<Azazel-AZ> thanks.  I tried samba and smbfs I forgot common
<somethingorigina> Ah well, you try to keep everything backed up and then suddenly god notices you and it all goes downhill
<jaw> You can also use Synaptic in the GUI ti reinstall samba
<tiyowan> Fret18: Does your card show up in lspci?
<Setebos> pdroy80: I can do sudo commands. Everything works fine except I can't edit myself with that tool or appear on the login window.
<Error121> my sound was working fine a couple days ago, then yesterday it stopped and says my /dev/dsp is busy.
<Fret18> tiyowan: I'll check, just a minute.
<somethingorigina> Hence why it's only a handful of essential files rather than Oh god my life is ruined
<Setebos> pdroy80: I can edit my settings through the terminal I just want to know why I am invisable to these tools.
<Fret18> tiyowan: No, it doesn't show up.
<Azazel-AZ> Thanks again, I'm doing a complete purge and reinstall
<tiyowan> somethingorigina: A bit off-topic. But how much data did you lose?
<pdroy80> Setebos: hmm how did you add the user ? during installation or after that ?
<Error121> i cant figure out how to tell whats tying up my /dev/dsp, anyone know?
<tiyowan> Fret18: I don't think that's a very good sign.
<erUSUL> Error121: sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<Fret18> tiyowan: It worked for a little time when I reset xorg, but then it screw up again.
<ASULutzy> Error121: Does dmesg say anything funny when you try to play stuff? I would try sudo alsa force-reload sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<onetinsoldier> Error121: you might try using the lsof command...  man lsof
<WolfBslapper> Please fix these problems and many upstreams will be happy! http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/Intrepid_Ibex_errors.txt
<Setebos> pdroy80: Before actually. I had the user and home directory already when I installed ubuntu and just went on using it from there. I had originally created it during instalation when I had ubuntu before that.
<somethingorigina> approx 1gig worth of pictures textfiles and models. I had to clear space off a USB stick and neglected to realize until this happened
<tiyowan> Fret18: Personally, I'd open up the box, yank out the card and test it in a spare PC.
<Jack_Sparrow> WolfBslapper Please just ask a question, not just post a link
<erUSUL> somethingorigina: use photorec
<Fret18> tiyowan: I installed Ubuntu through Wubi, so I tested the card in Windows and it works normally.
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina, tiyowan: Again, this is a software RAID, there's nothing to yank out and try somewhere else, if the software raid is hosed, gl
<WolfBslapper> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu is broken in many places, please fix it already!
<Jack_Sparrow> WolfBslapper PLease stop
<WolfBslapper> ?
<bazhang> WolfBslapper, wrong channel
<pdroy80> Setebos: could be that some of the user specific files did not get copied, during installation, just a wild guess
<bazhang> oops
<Setebos> pdroy80: I have my home directories installed in a seperate partitions for when I decide to distro hop.
<tiyowan> ASULutzy: I was referring to Fret18's graphics card, not the RAID array. :D
<Error121> yeah, i tried sudo lsof |grep /dev/snd i got from the support site
<Setebos> pdroy80: Is there a way to fix this?
<ASULutzy> tiyowan: Oh my mistake :X
<conb123> Jack_Sparrow: That command you gave me didn't work heres the error i get http://i43.tinypic.com/14uxaf4.jpg
<Error121> all thats there is esd a d mixer_app
<law_> ..
<pdroy80> Setebos: I had did a fix for one of ma friends, trying to figure what I had actually done
<Setebos> pdroy80: If I delete the user and then recreate it with the same directory would I still have all my files?
<lw0x15_> man
<lw0x15_> i love fluxbuntu
<lw0x15_> :]
<tiyowan> Fret18: Perhaps some linux file got corrupted in the blackout?
<Jack_Sparrow> conb123 you didnt try to install to ntfs or something did you?
<Fret18> tiyowan: Possibly. How could I fix it?
<bazhang> come discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic lw0x15_
<pdroy80> Setebos: thats risky it is based on what command you do to delete the user
<conb123> sorry no i just clicked on my ext3 partition that has linux on it and i got that error
<pdroy80> man userdel
<Jack_Sparrow> conb123 did it pas a fsck?
<jahjah> is there anybody come from indonesia??
<onetinsoldier> Error121: roger.  esd could possibly be causing a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck > conb123
<ubottu> conb123, please see my private message
<pdroy80> Setebos: dont use -r, that would delete the home directory also
<bazhang> #ubuntu-id jahjah
<conb123> Im sorry im not really that experienced with linux im not sure what that means
<magenNET> lw0x15_:  fluxbuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> conb123 please read that factoid from ubottu
<Setebos> Okay I will try it. Thanks
<topsub> i have a vmware 2.0 setup with a guest. i need to mount a harddrive to that guest for backuppc. does anyone have docs i can use to do this?
<lw0x15_> magenNET: yeppers
<Error121> how can i tell if esd is causing the problem?
<tiyowan> Fret18: I'd trying reinstalling Ubuntu really.
<conb123> should i run that command that it says sudo shutdown -F -r now
<magenNET> lw0x15_: i heard it for the 1st time, whats new in it?
<Fret18> tiyowan: Dang... OK, thanks for the help. :)
<jahjah> disini ada orang pribumi???
<ASULutzy> conb123: do sudo touch /forcefsck
<pdroy80> topsub: what hard disk is this ?
<lw0x15_> magenNET: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<tiyowan> Fret18: No worries, mate. Also, get a good UPS if you suffer from frequent power outages.
<onetinsoldier> Error121: i'm not sure. perhaps you should see if your /dev/dsp works if you remove the esd package
<conb123> ok i run that command now what it didn;t return anything
<Fret18> tiyowan: Fortunately, it's not frequent. Thanks again.
<magenNET>  lw0x15_: i am on it already...:) .... but whats the difference ?
<Guest1089> hi
<Guest1089> hi
<brainac0cult> how do I send files i  pidgin
<Guest1089> :-D
<unop> brainac0cult, drag and drop?
<ASULutzy> conb123: Now next time you reboot, fsck will be run on the root partition
<onetinsoldier> Error121: or might be possible to just shut esd down rather than removing it
<quatar-it> hi all!
<quatar-it> can you tell me how to remove a print request done via samba?
<magenNET>  lw0x15_: seems like an apple os clone ?
<brainac0cult> no
<Guest1089> why
<tim167> anyone using vncviewer ? how do i set -nocursorshape to 'false' ?
<conb123> ok but im using a live cd because my existing ubuntu installation will not work will it still run
<bazhang> magenNET, lw0x15_ please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruadh> I have MySQL Server 4.1 installed on this machine, but am unable to start it. Can any one help?
<topsub> pdroy80 what do you mean? i need to mount a harddrive to the server and have my guest ubuntu install from vmware 2.0 read that hard drive
<stefo85> hi, how can i insert images in a conversation with pidgin 2.5? Now the option is disabled
<magenNET> bazhang: ok sorry
<kerik> tiyowan, hey mate
<mojo> hi everyone
<pdroy80> topsub: if it is an external usb disk all you have to do is connect it and in the console select the USB disk and gets connected to the guest
<conb123> ASULutzy: Will it still run it from the live cd because i am having to use that at the moment
<topsub> no this is a hard drive 500 gb i want to mount to the desktop
<mojo> my pc suddenly has no sound output, can some1 suggest me a best way to troubleshoot this?
<ASULutzy> ruadh: What is the output of sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<nebopolis> I' having a rather odd problem with an older Powerbook that I just installed ubuntu on. I was able to install ubuntu with no problems, but once I booted it X had a "painterly" effect (jittering blocks of the screen moving back and forth, up and down making it impossible to read text.) A low-res screenshot can be found here: http://orangutanpotato.com/images/1223081100c.jpg.  The graphics card is a Ati rage mobility M3 agp 2x
<nebopolis>  according to the xorg.conf, and it is using the "ati" driver. I tried changing the driver to vesa or vga, but that did not solve the problem. Graphics work fine in text mode, so I am suspecting a xorg configuration problem.
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, hey there
<topsub> pdroy80, ya this is just a hard drive i want to mount to the desktop and have the guest able to use it
<ruadh> ASULutzy: I'll try that, thanks
<ASULutzy> conb123: Oh, if you're on the livecd, just run fsck from there. Do sudo fdisk -l to find the partition that Ubuntu is installed on, and then do sudo fsck /dev/thatpartition
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik Hey
<ASULutzy> conb123: You should also do sudo umount /dev/thatpartition before you fsck just to make sure it's not mounted
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, I have successfully reinstalled ubuntu
<conb123> ok sudo fdisk -l just returns unable to read /dev/sda
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik at 800x600 now?
<rpattabi> QUESTION: I enabled sources checkbox in synaptic. Updated the package info. Still I don't see source code packages. E.g. I want to download and install inkscape source version. Any idea?
<somethingorigina> Me again after reading an interesting forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833653 So i CAN gain access to my fakeraid... if i can get Ubuntu to work but i can't get ubuntu to work without disconnecting my fakeraid... or is it probably just an MBR problem that i need to fix?
<ASULutzy> conb123: Er, it doesn't have any partitions? like /dev/sda1 etc
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, at 1280x800 ;)
<pdroy80> topsub: yup then just connect to usb and then in the vmware console you can see it showing the USB disk, select the disk and wil be available to the guest
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik cool
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, but without the correct driver as far as I know..
<conb123> ASULutzy: Yes i have windows on /dev
<conb123> whoops
<avis> i get this message when building the b43 legacy drivers myself b43legacy (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) when i try and sudo modprobe b43legacy
<conb123> ASULutzy: yes i have windows on /dev/sda1 and linux on /dev/sda5
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik I used the one just before the -77
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: Neat, well then you ought to do what I said earlier, try booting without the faulty drives, just to see if somehow they're what's stopping your grub menu from appearing
<topsub> pdroy80, its a sata internal hard drive. your saying connect it as if it was a usb drive?
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, ok...how did you come across that one?
<ASULutzy> conb123: do this: sudo umount /dev/sda5 && sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<pdroy80> topsub: I was mentioning about an external hardidk connected via the USB
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik it was listed under restricted drivers, just one back
<onetinsoldier> nebopolis: you should include a pastebin url of your xorg.conf file and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file in the description of your problem
<conb123> sudo umount /dev/sda5 && sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<alexmax> Hi there.  It seems like there is an inconsistancy in using the scroll wheel on the desktop between compiz and no-compiz.  With compiz, using the scroll wheel on the desktop switches workspaces, without it I have to manually switch workspaces which is annoying.  How do I get mousewheel workspace switching?
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, as I was told before i left earlier on, I might have had 3 diff. drivers installed....can you tell me how to install the right one?
<somethingorigina> ASULutzy: I might as well make that the next step. Just wanted to share that post as it seems quite helpful!
<conb123> sorry i just typed it in here by accident
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, via hardware drivers?
<conb123> lol
<topsub> pdroy80 no i have a 500 gb hard drive i want to mount to this ubuntu jeos for backups. but i need to allow that guest to read / write to this new hard drive.
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, or synaptics?
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik yes. but if it is working, make a backup
<evilx_> Anyone know where  I can find some documentation about setting up ubuntu to be a PXE server with the clients using x11vnc?
<conb123> ASULutzy: it returns /dev/sda5: not mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik hardware drivers... restricted etc
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, I have to ask you...how to make a backup in Linux?
<ASULutzy> ok, then do sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<evilx_> I find stuff on just pxe server, but nothing about X11vnc
<hischild> !backup | keres
<ubottu> keres: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nebopolis> onetinsoldier: the laptop is not currently connected to the Internet. sorry
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, all of home dir?
<hischild> kerik, ^ see above ( keres, wrong nicK)
<keres> what??
<keres> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik Here is one I have used in the past..  tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<conb123> ASULutzy: it returns fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda5
<conb123> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<onetinsoldier> nebopolis: roger...
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, just write that in terminal?
<rpattabi> QUESTION: How can I install source code? I enabled 'sources' checkbox in synaptic. Updated the package info. Still I don't see source code packages. E.g. I want to download and install inkscape source version. Any idea?
<pdroy80> topsub: the only way I currently know is you can make an NFS or samba share in the host machine and then access it from the guest machine via ip
<ruadh> ASULutzy: I get a message saying, "sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik yes, but there are many options...  remember sudo as needed..
<pdroy80> topsub: just like sharing it across two different machines
<carpii> rp3__: sudo apt-get source <package>
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, sure..
<Solarium> Hello guys and girls
<ASULutzy> ruadh: Er, maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Kidfork> Is it possiable to remove all of the GNOME panels from my desktop?
<ASULutzy> conb123: Well, that's not good news, google "Could this be a zero-length partition?" Nothing comes back very positive
<onetinsoldier> rpattabi: go to your home directory, or wherever you want to download the source package to. then try -->  apt-get -d install <source_package> ; ls
<Solarium> Question: I was looking for some sis drivers, some nice person posted a link to a file that supposed to be the driver from sis developer, this is the first post from that person, so i am a little bit not sure wheather i should run it. the file is <name>.run
<Solarium> Any way to see whats inside and what it does ?
<onetinsoldier> rp3__: you'll probably ne to proceed that with the 'sudo' command
<pdroy80> ASULutzy: its /etc/init.d/mysql and not mysqld
<cousins> bapt
<ASULutzy> pdroy80: Yea, I thought it was, that's what I told him to do and he said command not found
<bastid_raZor> Solarium; open it with a text editor like vim or nano
<ASULutzy> ruadh: How exactly did you install mysql?
<pdroy80> ASULutzy: may be mysql is not installed
<ruadh> ASULutzy: Done that and still get the same message
<Solarium> bastid_raZor, okay trying that. Thanks
<ASULutzy> pdroy80: Yea, I guess I should never trust, "I installed mysql but can't get it to run" ;)
<ruadh> ASULutzy: get-apt install mysql-server-4.1
<kerik> jack
<rpattabi> onetinsoldier and carpii. Thanks for your suggestions. I will try that.
<Kidfork> Is it possiable to remove all of the GNOME panels from my desktop?
<pdroy80> ASULutzy: if you do "dpkg -l mysql-server" one will know if mysql server is installed or not
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, it tells me that "cowardly refusing to create an empty archive"
<ASULutzy> ruadh, pdroy80: Yea, was about to suggest that next :) do sudo dpkg -l mysql-server
<Solarium> Well i opened a file and there is a line there that every one keeps warning me about on the forums, tell me if i am wrong this is the command in the file: rm -rf ./sis*
<Solarium> is that safe to do ?
<fosco__> Kidfork, if you are using gnome at least one panel must be present
<onetinsoldier> rpattabi: sorry! i had your nick wrong.. as well as the command... wait!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik were you in root of drive as in try  cd /    first
<carpii> solarium, if you dont understand what it does, you need to read up
<carpii> itll remove all files beginnign with sis
<Kidfork> fosco__: okay thanks for your help
<kerik> hmm...no diff...
<ASULutzy> Solarium: That will remove all files that begin with ./sis in the directory the script is run from, if it's part of an install script, maybe not a big deal, but you ought to understand what it's doing
<carpii> but -rf means recurse (all directories) and force (no confirmations)
<ubuntu> hi people
<fares> can anyone here help me with setting up webcam on intrepid?
<Solarium> carpii, i don't understand it :( a little bit of a new comer :P so decided to ask you people for a quick guidens to this problem.
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, should I put in all the --excludes?
<ASULutzy> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onetinsoldier> rpattabi: it should be like this...   sudo apt-get -d source <package_name>  ...example --->   sudo apt-get -d source xsnow
<carpii> Solarium, well for it to be safe, it depends what youre trying to do
<Solarium> ASULutzy, i am trying to with your help & thanks
<ruadh> ASULutzy: It says "no packages found matching ..."
<ubuntu> anyone here can help with wireless?
<ASULutzy> ruadh: So you didn't actually install mysql :)
<Solarium> ASULutzy, carpii its suposed to be a driver for my sis graphics card in a driver.run file
<Solarium> ASULutzy, carpii its suposed to be a driver for my sis graphics card in a driver.run file
<carpii> and you want to delete it?
<ASULutzy> ruadh: Any reason you need 4.1 specifically?
<ruadh> ASULutzy: How should have I installed it?
<Solarium> ASULutzy, carpii some one posted it on the ubuntuforums, but its hes first post, and i had some back expirience with those drivers so trying to understand before i do anything, thanks again
<Kidfork> Can i make a rescue CD for ubuntu? Kinda likes windows?
<Mallen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<fares> Kidfork: Your live CD should already contain a rescue mode
<ASULutzy> ruadh: I would have just done sudo apt-get install mysql-server though that will pull down 5.0
<brainac0cult> k
<ruadh> ASULutzy: I have "MySQL Tutorial" book and it expects users to have 4.1 installed
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, but if we should move onto next step...what would that be?
<Guest40637> hi
<Kidfork> fares: well about a week ago Ubuntu wouldn't load, and when i stuck the live CD in (as it told me) it just went to the installation screen and i had to reinstall and lost all of my files
<fares> ruadh: maybe you should try sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<ASULutzy> ruadh: Well, I would either just sudo apt-get install mysql-server and count on most of the stuff still working, or you're going to have to download the source for 4.1 and compile it yourself
<ASULutzy> fares, ruadh: If you're on intrepid, you won't be able to apt-get install it, it's obsolete
<ruadh> ASULutzy: ok. thanks
<ASULutzy> ruadh: If it were me, I'd just grab mysql-server
<fares> anyone can help me here with setting up webcam?
<fares> I can see the cam on lsusb
<fares> but no corresponding /dev/video* node
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: You did it wrong ;) when it goes to the install screen, there's a try Ubuntu option
<fares> and the gspca or quickcam module isn't loaded
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: From there you can work on trying to fix your install
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: Im kinda a newbie, i wouldn't no how to do something like that,
<JoshGo1> hey there, i need some support with installing Ubuntu, using the livedisc.. and trying to get a dualboot with Vista working.
<kirko> hello, I would like to install the package described at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz. But it is not listed in my repositories. How do i make it available to apt-get install ...?
<Jaza> Can anyone tell me what app I can use to sync Iphone?
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: That's what #ubuntu and the forums are for
<carpii> in ubuntu server, whats responsible for updating the /etc/motd ? it seems to be dynamic whereas I just want a static text file
<JoshGo1> "use free space" <-- uses 100% of the disc.. i'd like to leave my Vista section intact
<coeus82> Jaza: I believe songbird does that
<Kidfork> Jaza: have you already activated it through iTunes?
<minhxuan> Why i can`t install flahsplayer
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: I never use the auto installer personally, just setup the partitions manually, it's not too tough and people can guide you through it
<kerik> ikonia, hey there
<conb123> ASULutzy: hi i didn't find much on google but one guy was saying that his problem was because fstab was telling linux that his partition was ext3 when really it was ext2 does my fstab look ok to you http://pastebin.com/m411e27ab
<pdroy80> minhxuan: do you want flashplayer for your firefox
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: Set the Vista partition to the size you want it, create a new ext3 partition for "/" and also create a small partition for swap (at a minimum)
<Jaza> yes I have activated on itunes
<JoshGo1> ASUL, can you guide me through? or is this correct: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=examplerw0.png
<Spaff> hello, who fancies helping me decipher why ubuntu won't recognise the keyboard and trackpad on my laptop after install?
<Kidfork> Jaza: Ok Have you tried Rythumbox to sync it yet?
<minhxuan> hi
<ASULutzy> conb123: That's the fstab from your livecd, your real /etc/fstab would be on /dev/sda5... I would repost the output you got when you tried to fsck /dev/sda5, maybe someone can be more helpful about it than I was
<minhxuan> i have problem
<pablo> !imspector
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imspector
<Kidfork> Jaza: try using gtkpod or Amorak
<minhxuan> why i can`t install flash player
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, are you here mate?
<Jaza> no but I tried gtkpod and hipo ipod
<minhxuan> can you hepl me
<kerik> tiyowan, are you here?
<Kidfork> Jaza: Try amorak
<Jaza> and wont work it does not recognize it
<minhxuan> uk
<pdroy80> minhxuan: you can install vlc and view flash videos
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: No that is going to destroy the whole disk, pick guided resize
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash minhxuan
<onetinsoldier> rpattabi: ok, i also found that you don't need to use 'sudo', and it's probably preferable not to
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: Guided resize looks alright (though you may want to give Windows more or less space depending on your needs)
<pdroy80> if you want to see flash in your firefox then you can get it done by "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<kirko> hello, I would like to install the package described at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz. But it is not listed in my repositories. How do i make it available to apt-get install ...?
<Kidfork> Is it possiable to remove passwords from accounts?
<kirko> Or, more general, can you add the launchpad packages to your repositories?
<pdroy80> Kidfork: do you want to login with out a password ?
<nebopolis> alright, managed to get logs using a flash drive, so reposting:  I' having a rather odd problem with an older Powerbook that I just installed ubuntu on. I was able to install ubuntu with no problems, but once I booted it X had a "painterly" effect (jittering blocks of the screen moving back and forth, up and down making it impossible to read text.) A low-res screenshot can be found here: http://orangutanpotato.com/images/122
<nebopolis> 3081100c.jpg.  The graphics card is a Ati rage mobility M3 agp 2x according to the xorg.conf, and it is using the "ati" driver. I tried changing the driver to vesa or vga, but that did not solve the problem. Graphics work fine in text mode, so I am suspecting a xorg configuration problem. Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m149c0602 /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m752ce8c6
<unitedroad> Hi everyone
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: Yes, but you should make sure that's what you want to do... I certainly wouldn't recommend it... If all you want is to be able to login without a password that's a different story from "I want no passwords"
<Kidfork> pdroy80: Yes
<JoshGo1> ASUL : guided resize just resizes the existing windows partition.. leaving the unused space unused
<JoshGo1> I will try manual
<Eu> #saojosedoegito
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: Well im the only one who uses this PC is there isn't much that people would care about
<Eu> join saojosedoegito
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: SO how can i login without a pass
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: Well, if you don't have a user password then there won't be a password for sudo either.
<pdroy80> Kidfork: looking where I had seen that option in System
<unitedroad> I have upgraded my linux kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24 using aptitude, this has caused some problems for with Compiz-fusion
<unitedroad> I now have both kernels on my system
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: The picture you sent, the guided resize option looked like it was about right, but feel free to do manual and post another screen shot
<puff> I just spent a day _moving_ data from one drive to another (both in USB enclosures), only to have the second drive start that click of death... so I had to laboriously rsync it back, unplugging the dying drive and letting it cool down every timei it started clicking.  Okay, now I'm back at square one, the data is on a reliable drive but I need to get it off that drive because it's private data and a shared( physically) drive.  I
<puff>  have four more drives I can put in the second USB enclosure, but how do I make sure the next drive isn't going to die on me?
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: Thats not a problem my kids do use it and the only thing they do is play games, so them using the terminal is out of the question
<unitedroad> my nvidia glx package has been upgraded from 100.14.19 to 169.12
<JoshGo1> ASUL : New screenshot using manual:  http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyh7.png
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: I'm not worried about kids, but not having root accessible without any pw is very dangerous, there's a reason Linux is significantly more secure than Windows, and having a root account is one of them, you shouldn't completely remove any usefulness of the root account
<unitedroad> so the glx driver works fine my 2.6.24 kernel's nvidia module
<unitedroad> but it fails with 2.6.22 kernel module
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: There's a way to setup auto-logins, I'll take a look in a sec
<pdroy80> Kidfork: in the olden days what I used to do is, do "vim /etc/passwd" go to the line which my name and then remove the "x" int he second column
<Jaza> Kidfork: Amerok is asking for pre-connect command and post disconnect command?
<pdroy80> Kidfork: be sure you know what you do before you do this
<JoshGo1> auto logins can be setup in the account section
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: That looks fine, just out of curiosity, what's up with having 3 NTFS partitions?
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: Ok what if i setup a acount for my kids, can i have them login without a pass, and ill keep mine?
<JoshGo1> Its a HP notebook.. with 1 Vista partition.. and 2 recovery partitions..
<JoshGo1> will remove them one day..
<Kidfork> pdroy80: Yep im sure
<unitedroad> I need to know if I can configure different GLX versions to be used with my two kernel versions
<JoshGo1> Kidfork, just set a guest account without full rights
<kerik> hey
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: it's a very good idea to have the description your problem kept all in one single line
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: Got'cha, but yea, that looks fine, oh wait, are those all primary partitions?
<kerik> tiyowan: hey
<pdroy80> JoshGo1: Autolog, it only enables autologin but I think he does not want password for sudo also
<JoshGo1> The NTFS ones are, so the Ubuntu ones are extended..
<Kidfork> Jaza: One moment
<JoshGo1> autologin doesnt auto sudo
<Jaza> Ok thanks
<ASULutzy> JoshGo1: K, just making sure, cause I don't think you can have more than 4 primary partitions :) but yea, that looks fine
<JoshGo1> Thats right ASUL
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: it is a slightly long description so I felt I should split it up
<unitedroad> I will try again
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: Yes, you can setup passwordless accounts for them very easily
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: not a good idea, even if it's so long that it comes out as more than oneline
<archman> anyone here using opera? flashplayer working?
<pdroy80> ASULutzy: you are correct one can not have more than 4 primary partitions
<Kidfork> Jaza: in order to use your iphone in ubuntu your going to have to install "jailbreak" in which you must download from your iPhone directy, SO use Safari>google>"jailbreak"
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: How would i go about doing this
<Spaff> hello, who fancies helping me decipher why ubuntu won't recognise the keyboard and trackpad on my laptop after install?
<Mallen_> Test
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: yea I get it, I will now put it all together in one message
<Kidfork> Jaza: for further instrutions please follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<drumstyk11> hey guys, im pulling my hair out here and would appreciate any tips... I did a fresh 8.10 install and the wireless internet (w/wep) fired right up. Then i installed the updates and restarted.  Now i can see network but i can no longer connect :/
<pdroy80> Spaff: what brand and model is your laptop ?
<Spaff> hiya, it's a Toshiba Satellite
<macjason0607> guys
<pdroy80> Spaff: model number ?
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: I may have exaggerated the easiness of setting up blank passwords, it's easy, you just have to create the user and then do passwd -d, but a simpler option (and the right one I think) is to go to system -> administration -> login window, from there click the security tab, and you can configure certain users to automatically be logged in
<Spaff> Pro A200
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok, roger. sometimes i make a file and type out my description it it to make sure it looks all good. then copy and paste that into the channel. then it's easier for me to refine it and save it in case i need to come back and paste it again the next day
<Kidfork> ASULUtzy: thank you very much
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: So you could leave the password on your account (so that sudo is still safe and useful) but just have it automatically login the user, should take care of it.
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: No problem
<unitedroad> onetilesoldier: thanks for this advice, I will now do this
<charles__> f
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier^, sorry typo
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: you're welcome
<Spaff> pdroy80, any ideas?
<macjason0607> when i used to plug cd's in they used to read from /media/cdrom0 i had to change the mbr for windows a couple of days ago .. i just reinstalled grub and now when i boot into ubuntu i get an error  can't mount /media/cdrom0
<Jaza> thanks kidfork
<pdroy80> Spaff: was looking anyone else had problems with ubuntu on this model, I guess keyboard and trackpad works for all
<drumstyk11> has anyone ever heard of wireless not working after updates?
<unitedroad> ok here is the description of my problem
<unitedroad> I have upgraded my linux kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24 using aptitude, this has caused some problems for me with Compiz-fusion.
<unitedroad>  I now have both kernels on my system and my nvidia glx package has been upgraded from 100.14.19 to 169.12.
<unitedroad> Now the glx driver works fine my 2.6.24 kernel's nvidia module, but it fails with 2.6.22 kernel module.
<unitedroad> I need to know if I can configure different glx version to be used with my different kernels.
<FloodBot3> unitedroad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pdroy80> Spaff: is that a fresh install ?
<unitedroad> oops
<pdroy80> have you done any modifications ? does the keyboard work in GRUB ?
<ASULutzy> Just a quick question, it's been a while since I actually installed Ubuntu from CD, but when Jaunty rolls around I'll probably be doing a fresh install on my laptop, and for security reasons (ie if the laptop gets stolen) I was wanting to encrypt the disk. Does Ubuntu support that (or plan to support that) from the live-cd or only from the alternate, and if only from the alternate, what is the reasoning on that? I've seen other distros (lots, don't want to a
<Spaff> pdroy80, obviously had no problems with them in XP. It's a pain as I finally gave up trying to get Ubuntu to work on my desktop after it simply refused to work with my hard drive set up, so I convinced myself it would be simpler on my laptop, but not even being able to type or use the mouse is making it almost impossibleQ!
<unitedroad> I would be careful about this from now
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: I just tried it out and what i wanted to do didn't
<pablo> i have a problem with a package called imspector, it does not log anymore, is there a reason /var/log/imspector was ruined with a rm -rf, even when it was mkdir again and correct permissions ?
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok, i'm not complaining here, but that's too many lines to put into that chat all at once. you need to keep it as one single line(no end-of-line returns), or the channel bot will kick you
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: What happened?
<Spaff> pdroy80, sorry I didn't mention but it's a Wubi install as I want to test it on here before partitioninhg
<IdleSanta> how do I merge /sda3 with unallocated partition using gparted?
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: basicly what i want to happen is when i type in the other users name i just want to be able to hit ENTER on the password screen and login
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> hello
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: I am sorry for this, I will be more careful from now
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> can some 1 help me
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: np
<pdroy80> Spaff: ohh, I have not done a wubi install earlier, but i dont think there might be any problems for that your laptop as no one has reprted any problems, check this link http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Toshiba+Satellite+A200#linux+compatibility
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> Ubuntu has been freezeing
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: Yea, I thought you were ok with it just automatically logging in as you sans password. If that's not what you wanted, you'll have to create the new users as you normally would, and then do sudo passwd -d theUser
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: np, i /msg 'd you to try and help you with this
<Spaff> will do pdroy80, cheers
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: I believe that will delete the password of theUser
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: yes I just got it
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> Ubuntu has been freezeing on me can some 1 HELP
<pdroy80> Spaff: this is another user who had problems with graphics resolution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690230
<Kidfork> ASULutzy:tyler@tyler-desktop:~$ sudo password -d leonard
<Kidfork> [sudo] password for tyler:
<Kidfork> sudo: password: command not found
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: passwd
<hischild> Kidfork, it's called passwd, not password
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> Ubuntu has been freezeing on me can some 1 HELP
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok, reply to the the /msg if you can
<Kidfork> ASULUTZY: ALright ty im gonna go check it out
<pdroy80> Dark_Aaron-Linux: when does it freeze ?
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> pdroy80: it does it randomly
<hischild> Kidfork, it's called passwd, not password
<pdroy80> Dark_Aaron-Linux: did you have firefox running during those times ?
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> pdroy80: yes
<pdroy80> hmm
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: Do i need to restart my Computer?
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> brb
<pdroy80> Dark_Aaron-Linux: can you check /var/log/messages for any clues on why it is crashing ?
<IdleSanta> how do I merge how do I merge 2 partitions ( unallocated ) with Gparted?
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> pdroy80: can we take this to pm, brb
<IdleSanta> sorry about the repeast
<ASULutzy> Kidfork: I don't think so, but logging out wouldn't hurt
<msaraujo> hi
<msaraujo> vsnprintf.c:1185: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to ‘snprintf’: redefined extern inline functions are not considered for inlining
<IdleSanta> s/repeast/repeat
<pdroy80> Dark_Aaron-Linux: ok
<Kidfork> ASULutzy: BRB
<drumstyk11> has anyone ever heard of wireless not working after updates? i am on a fresh install of 8.10
<msaraujo> I am getting this when trying to compile ruby from scratch
<msaraujo> anyone that can help?
<pdroy80> I am still on 8.04, too happy with this :)
<macjason0607>  hi all .. when i try to put in a cd/dvd i get an error message .. error mounting /media/cdrom0 .. i did a ls /media when i put in a cd and there was no cdrom0 symlink
<Fernandooo> whats channel ubuntubr?
<hischild> !br | Fernandooo
<ubottu> Fernandooo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BuGo_laptop> i was writing documentation in my wiki for ~ 1hour and fcuking FF crashed
<BuGo_laptop> is there any fcuking way to recover my data?
<hischild> !language | BuGo_laptop \
<ubottu> BuGo_laptop \: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fernandooo> thanks
<BuGo_laptop> or maybe i can find it anywhere in memory cache or smt?
<guptaxpn> BuGo_laptop: don't say that, it's "fscking" in this room, keep the language clean
<BuGo_laptop> hischild, sorry but i am so in rage right now.
<BuGo_laptop> i just want to recover my work somehow
<BuGo_laptop> is there any way?
<hischild> BuGo_laptop, learn to control yourself. I got more reason to be in rage, yet i am still calm.
<SlimeyPete> BuGo_laptop: it's unrecoverable. It's usually best to write these things in a text editor then paste them into the wiki.
<SlimeyPete> FF won't have cached it anywhere
<IdleSanta> how do I merge 2 partitions ( unallocated ) one of the partitons is extended if that makes a difference?
<kerik> hey guys...which driver to use with geforce 6600go?
<LjL> BuGo_laptop: you most, most likely won't recover it, but try "sudo grep -a some-word-that-was-in-the-document /dev/mem | hexdump"
<samuel__> kerik use the manufacturer drivers ;)
<archman> anyone managed opera to get working with flash?
<kerik> samuel__: you think? ;)
<Android> slets
<drumstyk11> has anyone ever heard of wireless not working after updates? i am on a fresh install of 8.10 and it worked before i updated it :(
<samuel__> yes
<jab> is there anyway to display your processors load on the top bar?
<BuGo_laptop> LjL, grep: /dev/mem: Operation not permitted
<kerik> samuel__: I have fu**ed up my installation once...not once more...
<Android> what is ps ax?
<LjL> BuGo_laptop: you do need sudo
<Pici> Android: Its a command to show your running processes.  man ps  in a terminal
<BuGo_laptop> LjL, it was done with sudo
<Jim_Raynor> Howdy boys
<dumber> drumstyk11: what channel are you using for your wireless net?
<Android> How do i un-install ubuntu?
<Jim_Raynor> Ubuntu is running nice, but it's kinda slow when Firefox eats too much RAM
<bazhang> Android, overwrite the partition
<Pici> jab: There is a panel applet for system information, one of the meters is system load.
<drumstyk11> dumber the default channel 1
<sara-> do resisters have a positive or/and negitive?
<LjL> BuGo_laptop: then i don't know, check the permissions of /dev/mem...
<Android> ok
<LjL> !ot | sara-
<ubottu> sara-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> sara-: ##electronics
<dumber> drumstyk11: Okay. My update also broke. Apparently default ubuntu install doesn't support some european channels. Though that might be your problem as well.
<drumstyk11> my laptop sees the network but can't get an IP (dhcp)
<BuGo_laptop> LjL, crw-r----- 1 root kmem 1, 1 2008-12-22 18:26 /dev/mem
<Jim_Raynor> Where can I buy more RAM in US? I'm here on vacations and I would like to enhace the Ubuntu experience...
<alekhine36> hello guys, I am having trouble setting up me webcam on ubuntu 8.10
<dumber> drumstyk11: have you tried running dhcpcd from terminal?
<Pici> Jim_Raynor: Not really on-topic for this channel. Try ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<alekhine36> it doesn't show up in skype
<sara-> pici thank you i didnt kanow it existed
<drumstyk11> dumber: i haven't, im not familiar with this but i will try it now
<dumber> drumstyk11: the command should be "sudo dhcpcd eth1". Change eth1 with the wireless interface name.
<alekhine36> thanks. i'll try that on ##hardware
<pdroy80> dumber: why does one have to run dhcpd ? that the dhcp server, one has to do " sudo dhclient"
<LjL> BuGo_laptop: i don't know. if you're on intrepid, maybe they've crippled /dev/mem somehow... works on Hardy
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed tor using synaptic package manager on ubuntu 8.04 and when I set the proxy settings in firefox I get this Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<Android> how can i boot without running gnome?
<Jaza> has anyone had any problems when jailbraking Iphone?
<Pici> Jaza: Again. Not on-topic for this channel. Try ##iphone
<dumber> pdroy80: Agreed. However, dhcpcd is another dchp client tool. dhclient should work as well.
<ASULutzy> Android: Just choose recovery mode from grub boot menu, that'll give you a root terminal with no gnome
<BuGo_laptop> LjL, i am on 8.10
<dumber> pdroy80: Sorry, I am not really on ubuntu now.
<Android> ASULutzy, thanks
<BuGo_laptop> and i am going to kill myself... darn if makes me sooooo in rage...
<BuGo_laptop> ok
<LjL> BuGo_laptop: that's intrepid, i'm on 8.04 (hardy)
<BuGo_laptop> really tnx for the help
<pdroy80> dumber: just checked there is also a dhcpcd
<Jaza> sorry I didn't know there was  a channel just for Iphone
<dumber> pdroy80: I know.
<Tomasso> how do i control access to svn repositories using the ubuntu apache version ?
<drumstyk11> dumber: i am having to install dhcpcd... is that a bad sign?
<dumber> drumstyk11: nope. not at all.
<dumber> drumstyk11: However, I think I spoke too soon for the wireless problem. You are using network manager from the panel applet, right?
<IdleSanta> ok I got my partitions the way I want. 10GB for / 60+- for /home and /swap. when I get to the partitioning part of installer what do I select to use my existing partition?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone else having trouble with foxyproxy and or tor for ubuntu 8.04?
<Pumper> hi guys I need some help in order to change the priveleges of an external HD I added recently....how is it possible?
<drumstyk11> dumber: i believe so, its just the default one that pops up in the tray
<ocx32> does WUSB54GP work under linux?
<unitedroad> ok here are the two files
<ocx32> its a usb WIFI
<ocx32> does it work under ubuntu?
<ocx32> tried under slackware no luck
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ocx32 search the ubuntu forums youll see all the issues
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I tried to get it to work on my lappy
<ocx32> did it work?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> linksys right?? wireless adapter
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nope!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lol
<ocx32> yea linksys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> had to extra the windows exe driver
<U-b-u-n-t-u> extra = extract
<ocx32> ndsiwrapper?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> and then try to get it to work
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nothing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it ended up crashing my lappy
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, my wireless keeps dropping out, I get stack traces in my kern.log that look like this: http://rafb.net/p/1r9Saa24.html is this a driver issue or a hardware issue?
<ocx32> hehe....
<OmnipotentEntity> It's an atheros chipset.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so I had to go bcck to windows =/ on it
<macjason0607> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<macjason0607> am i suppose to have utf8 ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but it might be different with ubuntu 8.10
<U-b-u-n-t-u> havent tried it
<Cadman21> what are the best settings for desktop cube?
<drumstyk11> dumber: could the channel be the issue if it worked out of the box on the fresh install?
<IdleSanta> Cadman21: the ones that work best for you
<OmnipotentEntity> macjason0607, I have utf8 in my fstab
<OmnipotentEntity> I wouldn't see why you'd want to get rid of it.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ocx32,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626410  <<< here is my thread there was a guy helping me but it never worked
<U-b-u-n-t-u> maybe you can gain from it?
<ocx32> let me check
<Cadman21> I want to be able to to grab the cube and move it with my mouse.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> k
<ph8> can anyone help me? I'm installing intrepid from scratch - i want an encrypted root partition and encrypted swap - but I don't want to enter two passwords at boot - i'm looking at LVM as the answer - do I create one LV group with both my (to-be) swap and (to-be) root partitions in? Or one LV group each?
<Pici> Cadman21: #compiz-fusion would be the best place to talk about specific configurations if you already have compiz working.
<OmnipotentEntity> ph8, you can't have an LV swap.
<Cadman21> Pici: thanks
<Biscuit> dearest linux chums. I'm struggling to get my keyboard and trackpad working on my Toshiba Satellite Pro Laptop despite there being no reported problems documented by other users of this laptop anywhere online that I can find. Anyone have any ideas as to why I can't get it to work?
<ph8> OmnipotentEntity, ah. So LVM isn't the answer? Do you perhaps know how I can achieve my goals?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Cadman21, if it is working the command is cntrl+alt+left mouse
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if it doesnt work with that command then its not set right
<OmnipotentEntity> oh
<OmnipotentEntity> ph8, I apologize.
<ph8> :o?
<OmnipotentEntity> oh wait.
<OmnipotentEntity> no
<ph8> lol
<OmnipotentEntity> However, there is a limitation: The swap partition cannot be a LVM logical volume. It must be a real disk partition.
<OmnipotentEntity> unless this is just as in reference to the hibernate feature.
<ph8> so my option is unencrypted swap and one pass, or two passwords?
<OmnipotentEntity> I don't have much experience with LVM
<OmnipotentEntity> well,
<ph8> unless i go into all this storing a key in the 2nd LUKS slot -- which means nothing to me
<ph8> (found one post)
<OmnipotentEntity> you don't really want an unencrypted swap.
<OmnipotentEntity> If you're concerned about disk encryption.
<jucaoma> nas !
<ph8> indeed
<ph8> but two passwords is also a massive pain
<OmnipotentEntity> well,
<jucaoma> a> alguien tendrá un manual o idea de donde encontrar un texto para aprender a usar la terminal? comandos y cosills así, soy super newbie y quiero llevarme de vacaciones un .txt para leer
<OmnipotentEntity> if you have the same password for each that's bad too.
<jeff_> hello
<jeff_> CAN SOMEONE HELP
<jucaoma> hooo, english chat , sorry
<Cadman21> U-b-u-n-t-u: thanks thats what I was looking for
<jeff_> i need some help, im new to ubuntu
<OmnipotentEntity> jeff_, don't ask to ask, just ask
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Cadman21,  np
<jucaoma> im nsuper newbie too
<qcjn> hi,
<jpjacobs> jeff_, don't ask to ask questions, just ask it
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, my wireless keeps dropping out, I get stack traces in my kern.log that look like this: http://rafb.net/p/1r9Saa24.html is this a driver issue or a hardware issue?
<jeff_> well, my firefox sometimes closes randomly
<jeff_> im using 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<jucaoma> how i can format pendrive flashmemory?
<OmnipotentEntity> ph8, you might wind up having too.
<OmnipotentEntity> Unless you go kernel hacking.
<The_Joe_> I just got an error from Nautilus telling me to kill bonobo (which I did fine) and then restart Nautilus - how do I restart Nautilus?
<OmnipotentEntity> Think of it as a convenience security trade off.
<jeff_> i have 503.6 MB of memory
<bonhommedeneige> Hello everybody. Anyone using flickrfs here ?
<jeff_> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1700MHz
<unitedroad> I have upgraded my linux kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24 using aptitude, this has caused some problems for me with Compiz-fusion. I now have both kernels on my system and my nvidia glx package has been upgraded from 100.14.19 to 169.12. Now the glx driver works fine my 2.6.24 kernel's nvidia module, but it fails with 2.6.22 kernel module. I need to know if I can configure different glx...
<unitedroad> ...version to be used with my different kernels. Here my pastebins --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91756/ - xorg.conf and http://paste.ubuntu.com/91760/ - xorg.log
<Cadman21> U-b-u-n-t-u: it works
<jeff_> I need to chat with someone who is really patient
<ph8> OmnipotentEntity :p
<ph8> thanks
<jeff_> as i am very new to ubuntu
<jeff_> im a windows guy
<OmnipotentEntity> ph8, sorry I couldn't be of more help. :)
<OmnipotentEntity> jeff_, do you have any plugins loaded?
<jeff_> i dont know, how do i check?
<OmnipotentEntity> Tools -> Add-ons
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> ChatZilla 0.9.84
<jeff_> ubufox 0.4~beta1
<jeff_> those 2 i have
<The_Joe_> Anyone? No one? someone?
<OmnipotentEntity> hmm...
<Pici> The_Joe_: Asking 'anyone' doesnt really help.  Anyway. Nautilus is your desktop manager, so log out and login again.
<The_Joe_> Pici, Oh I thought it was independent from GNOME - oh well, thanks.
<qcjn> need help with a computer that i use as a server ? didn't write here the problem, cause i don't wan t to take all the space with a big paragraph ?
<OmnipotentEntity> jeff_, download xchat and disable those addons, you'll need to restart firefox, which means leaving this channel as well, just start up xchat when you get done.
<skorasaurus> qcjn, the ubuntu-forums may be more appropriate for the problem then.
<g0bl1n> I'm having trouble installing UNR on a Aspire One netbook. It stops on a shell
<kerik> anybody with experience of failing USB on laptop?
<qcjn> skorasaurus: ok, good idea thaks
<kerik> I put in my USB-stick but no response what so ever...
<OmnipotentEntity> jeff_, then you'll want to see if it still crashes
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, my wireless keeps dropping out, I get stack traces in my kern.log that look like this: http://rafb.net/p/1r9Saa24.html is this a driver issue or a hardware issue?
<jeff_> umm one second omnipotent
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> kerik: try a different port
<skorasaurus> kerik, check out system> administration > system log
<kerik> Dark_Aaron-Linux: I have tried 4 different ones....same result
<kerik> skorasaurus: thanks :)...I'll try that...what to look for?
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> kerik: what brand flash drive
<kerik> Dark_Aaron-Linux: Kingston
<g0bl1n> anyone with a Acer Aspire One here ?
<OmnipotentEntity> g0bl1n, my roommate has one.
<g0bl1n> OmnipotentEntity, UNR installed ?
<Tumpster> anyone able to help with some speaker configuration?
<OmnipotentEntity> g0bl1n, nope.
<g0bl1n> ok ;)
<hifi> I need a little help installing Ubuntu on the same device I booted the installer, I installed the installer on /dev/sda2 which is the old distributions swap and booted it from grub, the installer however wont detect the same device it booted from to be available to be installed to, how could I force that on the fly?
<Dark_Aaron-Linux> kerik: idk
<hifi> so basically I'd install it over /dev/sda1 and make /dev/sda2 swap when the install is completed
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi,
<OmnipotentEntity> how much memory do you have?
<hifi> 256MB
<hifi> I only need it to boot without swap only once so I can set it up later
<hifi> I have no CD's and the machine can't boot off a USB key
<demontager> how to format HDD in NTFS? In Gparted such possibility deactivated
<mib_6ly8k5pm> can someone help me with my macbook running kubuntu from a live DVD
<hifi> though if you have any tips how to boot the installer from USB key from the disk GRUB I'd be happy to hear
<boubbin> mib_6ly8k5pm whats wrong ?
<mib_6ly8k5pm> wifi isnt working
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, I was going to suggest making a RAM disk, and then dding that onto sda1, but you don't have enough memory for that.
<hifi> if somehow I could boot the installer from the USB stick without system support
<Slack_> who heres got the google beta on ubuntu
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, hmm... you could chroot into it,
<OmnipotentEntity> and then launch everything from there.
<hifi> could I boot the installer kernel from GRUB and set root device to /dev/sdb1 which is the thumb drive
<mib_6ly8k5pm> slack_ theres a google linux? (other than android)
<Slack_> yezzir
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, no, that requires motherboard support.
<mib_6ly8k5pm> where can i get it?
<OmnipotentEntity> for USB
<OmnipotentEntity> which you don't have,
<Slack_> their website
<kerik> tiyowan: are you here?
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: but if I boot the GRUB and installer kernel from my hard drive
<hifi> and just set the kernels root device to USB drive
<OmnipotentEntity> oh, sorry.
<OmnipotentEntity> yes
<hifi> it would load the USB support I suppose?
<OmnipotentEntity> that should work.
<OmnipotentEntity> well,
<OmnipotentEntity> if it loads the kernel, then yes.
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: does android support the street view, i just installed the beta gEarth, and it baaarely works
<mib_6ly8k5pm> i dont know, i dont have the google phone
<qcjn> i use a computer as a server, got mpd & icecast2 + lamp and thats about it. I used ubuntu 8.04, if i'm going to reinstall, would you have an ather suggestion ?
<kerik> other than me who have problems with USB-ports on dist 8.04
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: I'll try that, thanks for the brainstorm :)
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: was i talking about the phone?
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, my wireless keeps dropping out, I get stack traces in my kern.log that look like this: http://rafb.net/p/1r9Saa24.html is this a driver issue or a hardware issue?
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, no prob. :)
<mib_6ly8k5pm> slack_: idk
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: download the beta and tell me if it works for you
<skorasaurus> kerik, how have you progressed ? did you find anything in the logs that would be suspicious ?
<skorasaurus> (like stating an error or not)
<ConstantineXVI> Besides looking 10 years old, is Tkinter solid enough to use in Real Life (TM) ?
<kerik> skorasaurus: I'm not quite sure what to look out for
<tcdiem> anyone can give me a help with gvfs thingy ? I installed ubuntu-minimal stuff and have been configuring my system by hand (for learning pruposes) .. but I couldn't get the "automounter" thing working. nautilus lists my other partitions (windows for example) but don't let me mount it or see it's files .. any tips ?
<mib_6ly8k5pm> slack_: it wont work on a computer
<mib_6ly8k5pm> Slack_: If you can program in (probably assembly) you could probably port it for a computer
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: ?
<OmnipotentEntity> kerik, cat /var/log/kern.log and paste it to http://www.rafb.net/paste and send us the URL
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: i think i lost you
<mib_6ly8k5pm> Slack_: do you know what source code is?
<nat2610> my sound is some what crashed right now, it's looping on a 1/100 of a sec peace of my sound, I tryied to start alsamixer to check but I have alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused is there anything I can do to reinitialize the sound without rebooting ?
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: its a debian .bin
<kerik> here goes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91772/
<OmnipotentEntity> nat2610, have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<vesayth> Hello! Does anyone know of a way to install the Ventrilo server on 64-bit Ubuntu (8.10)? Or if you can point me to a thread regarding it that would be wonderful (I haven't been able to find any).
<tcdiem> nat2610: if you are using pulseaudio (comes with default install of ubuntu), it might work to restart the daemon
<skorasaurus> kerik, do you have another usb key to test ?
<nat2610> which deamon ? alsa ?
<mib_6ly8k5pm> slack_: source code is the files that make up a program (think of the ingredients in a recipe)
<nat2610> I used the default one
<unitedroad> I have upgraded my linux kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24 using aptitude, this has caused some problems for me with Compiz-fusion. I now have both kernels on my system and my nvidia glx package has been upgraded from 100.14.19 to 169.12. Now the glx driver works fine my 2.6.24 kernel's nvidia module, but it fails with 2.6.22 kernel module. I need to know if I can configure different glx...
<unitedroad> ...version to be used with my different kernels. Here my pastebins --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91756/ - xorg.conf and http://paste.ubuntu.com/91771/ - xorg.log
<skorasaurus> kerik, how many usb ports do you have ?
<Slack_> mib_6ly8k5pm: lol, i understand that
<kerik> skorasaurus: I have 4
<OmnipotentEntity> kerik, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91777/
<tcdiem> nat2610: try OmnipotentEntity suggestion (/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart), if it doesn't work, looks for a process called pulseaudio and restart it
<OmnipotentEntity> your USB driver crashed.
<OmnipotentEntity> it could be bad hardware.
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: i noticed something at the top of your 'xorg.conf' file --> This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.  -->You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf<--
<mib_6ly8k5pm> Slack: haha
<OmnipotentEntity> it crashed at boottime.
<Pici> unitedroad: Why do you need to use the old kernel version? Have you upgraded to a new version of Ubuntu?
<mlise> can someone tell me how to get maildrop working with virtual users?
<deeri`pening> d
<mdmkolbe> My sister's laptop got reset to factory defaults (i.e. disk re-imaged), but she would like to recover some of the data that was on there.  I plan to throw an Ubuntu live CD at it but what software should I use to recover the data?
<mib_6ly8k5pm> Slack_: do you know how to program?
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: how do you tell??
<mlise> it appears maildrop doesn't support mysql auth from standard packages?
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier:I am currently using 7.10 AMD64 version
<OmnipotentEntity> kerik, I pasted the part of the log that told me, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91777/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone else having trouble with foxyproxy and or tor for ubuntu 8.04?
<unitedroad> Pici:things were working smooth on the older version and there are still some other issues I am having with the newer one
<ushills> Hi, I have just installed a new hard drive and would like it to work as an extension to the original, i.e when the original is full expand into the new as if one disk can I do this?
 * mlise is looking for maildrop help
<yoavk> Where can I download a driver that supports aircrack for Broadcom BCM4311 ?
<mib_6ly8k5pm> Slack_: hellooooooo
<OmnipotentEntity> pretty much kerik, your USB ports are disabled until restart.
<OmnipotentEntity> you might try a sudo modprobe usbcore
<OmnipotentEntity> and see if that works.
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: ok....so they initialize them ok, but then crashes?
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok, you should probably also add that to the description of your problem. sorry i didn't mention that previously. now, in 8.10, here is how i have try to have folks generate a 'real' xorg.conf file. but alas, i have a feeling this may not work so well with your older version of ubuntu
<Pici> unitedroad: If you just upgraded then using the older kernel isn't going to change the fact that you're using updated versions of all the other software.
<OmnipotentEntity> kerik, yes.
<OmnipotentEntity> almost immediately too.
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier:I had generated the Xorg.conf using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OmnipotentEntity> try a modprobe and see if that works.
<OmnipotentEntity> it probably won't though,
<ASULutzy> yoavk: That should be supported out of the box in Intrepid by the STA driver, just click System -> Administration -> hardware drivers
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: it shouldn't give me any print? - the modprobe?
<OmnipotentEntity> geeksquad, what's your badge number?
<OmnipotentEntity> no, it shouldn't kerik.
<OmnipotentEntity> but
<OmnipotentEntity> check your kern.log again.
<OmnipotentEntity> tail /var/log/kern.log
<OmnipotentEntity> and see if it crashed.
<GodfatherofEir1> Could somebody help me compile a shared object archive?
<geeksquad> why are you talking to me
<mib_6ly8k5pm> can anyone help me get wifi working with kubuntu
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok... good. you just did this? or this how the xorg.conf file was made that's in your pastebin?
<ASULutzy> !enter | OmnipotentEntity
<mib_6ly8k5pm> I have a macbook
<lianimator> why does firefox download the jpg I'm viewing (obviously downloaded already) download it again when I save it?
<ubottu> OmnipotentEntity: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: as a backup, do you know how I could enable the installer to accept the boot device as destination media
<geeksquad> mib_6ly8k5pm: go to #kubuntu
<OmnipotentEntity> geeksquad, I assume you came into the channel to say something, I was just curious
<mib_6ly8k5pm> geeksquad: thankx
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, no, I've never had to do that before. :/ sorry
<geeksquad> oh i just had a ban and i wanted to check if it was over
<dontyoujusthatem> as i get more traffic, i am getting this error....should i get more RAM ?
<pisecx> Guys, how can I know /dev/ that joystik use?
<dontyoujusthatem> Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1835008) (tried to allocate 311296 bytes)
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: this is how the xorg.conf in the pastebin was made
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: even know the partition search scripts path_
<GodfatherofEir1> Could somebody help me compile a shared object archive, because the normal usplash is a 2nd generation .so file, but I need the 3rd gen cause I'm running intrepid, and the usplash doesnt work with a version 2
<hifi> or have a hint
<hifi> I'm completely lost in Ubuntu as for hacking the system
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok, roger.
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, strace the installation script. ;)
<sonicfart> ushills: I would recommend that you google on your problem or turn to the ubuntu forums or even Linxquestions.org.
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91779/
<Bradj47> hi
<Bradj47> i have serious problems
<unitedroad> Pici: I would eventually move entirely to the new kernel but right now I just wanted to try running the the glx on the old kernel while also keeping the new kernel
<AJC_Z0> When inserting removable media (CD, DVD, etc.), how do I add an application to the list of apps which are associated with that media and presented in the pop-up window?
<hifi> you're not the only one
<Bradj47> i installled compiz and it totally changed my screen resolution
<GodfatherofEir1> I really could use some help with compiling this cause the Makefile is throwing up errors for file flags
<OmnipotentEntity> kerik, you seem to have used cat on it, try using tail.
<GodfatherofEir1> I've already installed build-essential ane gcc
<GodfatherofEir1> *and
<Legendario> hi. I am experiencing a weird problem. I can't play any online games since i upgraded to intrepid.
<Ruadh> ASULutzy: Thanks for your help. I have MySQL installed and running in Ubuntu and Debian
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: I had got some exception in the /var/log/messages files related to this, should I paste that too in the pastebin
<Pici> unitedroad: Thats not really possible with that version of Ubuntu.  Intrepid introduced dkms, which makes it a bit easier to move from one kernel to the next with out major problems with hardware drivers.
<ASULutzy> Ruadh: No problem
<Guest91115> is there a file i can edit to change the default screen resolution?
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: OH I should add the tail in the front?
<Legendario> can anyone help me here?
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: Can you not change your resolution via System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution?
<Guest91115> i can't read the size
<OmnipotentEntity> kerik, just run this in terminal: tail /var/log/kern.log
<lianimator> Legendario: be more specific. what type of game? flash or java?
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: damn, didn't work
<geeksquad> Legendario: what do you think?
<unitedroad> Pici is there no way then that I can make the configuration pick up the old nvidia glx driver when the old kernel and its nvidia module are loaded?
<Guest91115> it would be better if i could vi a text file and zomm in using the terminal
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: Just hold alt and click it to move the window around
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: might not hurt... although, someone will probably have a good idea of how to try and fix your problem fromthis error message in your Xorg.0.log file.. --> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Mallen> If the gfx card drivers arnt installed then you cant fix it
<dontyoujusthatem> Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1835008) (tried to allocate 311296 bytes)
<Mallen> or change it
<hifi> I just have to somehow force it to install
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: There's always /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest91115> ok, thanks ill try that
<Pici> unitedroad: I'm not sure how to do it when moving major kernel versions like you did. Sorry.
<cha0s> hey guys i have a question about bash scripting... i have a script that manages some source code branches for me... well i have the branches say at /foo/bar ... well, when i type this script say bs, i'd like tab completion to go from the /foo/bar directory, regardless of where i'm at. is this possible?
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, why didn't it work?  No strace installed?
<Legendario> lianimator, at Urban Terror i was stuck at the "awaiting gamestate" screen. Enemy Territory does the same. OpenArena can't download the server list from master server and Urban Terror now does the same since i tried to reinstall it
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: I mean it didn't show the system disk when I booted the installer from the system disk itself
<hifi> and set root device to the stick
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier:I would still upload that, if in case it could help someone in resolving this
<geeksquad> cha0s: go to #bash
<hifi> only the thumb drive is still shown
<Legendario> it's a very odd problem. I tried to turn off the firewall, but it didn't help...
<vallhalla81> hey there all does any one know if there is a way to have an image in the back ground of file browsers insted of the theme color?
<unitedroad> Pici: is there a direct upgrade path from 7.10 to Itrepid?
<lianimator> Legendario: find out what ports they run on, and try opening the ports while running firewall
<Pici> unitedroad: There isn't. You'd need to go through 8.04 first.
<Guest91115> ASULutzy: could you tell me what property i can add under the 'screen' section to fix it?
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: ok. rorger that
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, you can just install it, apt-get install strace :)
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, oh? sorry, missed your last line.
<Guest91115> would it be Resolution  <screen-resolution>?
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, drat.
<Legendario> lianimator, I tried turning off the firewall completely, but it didn't work...
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, what about my chroot idea?
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: it's little risky
<lianimator> Legendario: try making exceptions instead.
<hifi> funny when I googled hard drive install it described about the same method I used
<hifi> without hacking the installer
<hifi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: I'm not sure that that's going to fix anything really, if there's nothing in there, then I think by default it boots into the highest resolution available? You could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but are you only experiencing this problem with compiz enabled?
<jeff_> HELP!
<jeff_> it took me 10 minutes to get back in here
<Guest91115> ASULutzy: yes
<jeff_> How do i stop my computer from crashing Mozilla
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: Have you checked the logs for anything interesting as to why this is happening?
<nicolas__> hey guys, I'm having problems properly installing flash on Ubuntu
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to install packages from one box to another using openssh
<Guest91115> ASULutzy: i remember having this problem once before and someone told me to change something in a text file, i just can't remember what it was
<nicolas__> flash movies dont play properly
<Guest91115> no, where are the logs?
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is probably a good start
<Legendario> lianimator, sorry. i don't understand. Can u be more specific?
<ASULutzy> Guest91115: Oh, well if you know how to fix it then go ahead
<lianimator> Legendario: start your firewall and try opening the ports you need. find out what ports the games use.
<Tonno> how do I create a .iso file on Ubuntu 8.04?
<jeff_> who can tell me why my firefox randomly closes
<jeff_> im on 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<jeff_> intel penitum 4 cpu 1700 MHz
<Guest91115> ASULutzy: im going to try editing like i said, then ill restart and come back
<c4pt> hello
<onetinsoldier> jeff_: try by... closing out Mozilla if it's open. then -->    cd ~/ ; mv .mozilla .mozilla-crashes
<c4pt> i am having some trouble changing eth1 to wlan0 i am using the bcm43xx driver its a linksys wmp300n any help would be greatly appreciated
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: could it be the installer really really can't find the disk
<hifi> hmm, could I manually install it
<hifi> the system boots and I have terminal and I can do stuff to the disk
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, if that's the case then it shouldn't show up in /dev ?
<famio> someone with experience mounting samba shares from active directory? i'm having problems regarding uids/gids mapping
<Legendario> lianimator, but if i lowered the firewall completely and it didn't work, what's the point?
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: but it shows up and I can fdisk it
<jeff_> onetin, it doesnt do anything
<gaintsura> how can I set iptables to accept all connection from source ports 1024-65535 to port 51413 ?
<somethingclever> I Installed flock via a deb file from getdeb, is there a way to remove it?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to coonect one system to another on a lan using ssh
<onetinsoldier> jeff_: after doing that does firefox/mozilla still crash?
<lianimator> Legendario: if you're unwilling to try, then I can't help you
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: ssh the.ip.address.here
<c4pt> ??
<DarkKnight> 172.178.55.56
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; 172.178.55.56
<c4pt> how would i go about changing eth1 to wlan0?
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: If you're looking to mount the drives, you'll have to use sshfs
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: or samba I guess
<Legendario> lianimator, sorry, but i even tried to unistall the firewall to be sure if that was the problem, and again, it didn't work, so that doesn't seem to be the problem
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, then I can't think of a reason why it can't find the disk save that it's omitting it from the list.
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, are you mounted read only?
<OmnipotentEntity> hifi, on second thought, that shouldn't matter, because that's partition specific not disk specific.
<Sylphid|work> #dd-wrt
<Sylphid|work> opps
<Sylphid|work> mt
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: do ssh 172.178.55.56 in a terminal first to make sure you've got ssh setup correctly
<somethingclever> I Installed flock via a deb file from getdeb, is there a way to remove it?
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; hey no the problem is that using net connection..we update and install packages on one system and from that system we want to update all other systems
<hifi> OmnipotentEntity: I was someone used root=/dev/mem option to boot, I'll try if it has any difference
<hifi> -I was
<AJC_Z0> How do I change only the search in /etc/resolv.conf when DHCPing with Network Manager?
<onetinsoldier> somethingclever: dpkg -r flock
<onetinsoldier> jeff_: after doing that does firefox/mozilla still crash?
<ultimate> sup?
<yaris123456789> hey guys how can i solve Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1835008) (tried to allocate
<ScottG489> Can anyone recommend some good add-ons and/or programs for ubuntu. I'm a new user.
<Pici> ScottG489: Applications > Add/remove programs
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: I woulda taken a look at ltsp before you set all this up ;)
<ant> what is the best automated installer to use for ubu? kickseed? fai?
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; hey the ipaddress is of our lab and right now i am at home...if you tell me how to do things...i shall do it in lab later
<ultimate> ??
<ScottG489> Pici: Well those are only currently installed ones right?
<somethingclever> onetinsoldier, thanks
<onetinsoldier> yaris123456789: well, i doubt i know how to help with that, but what's causing that error to occur? does that happen just from booting up ubuntu or what?
<OmnipotentEntity> hey guys, my wireless keeps dropping out, I get stack traces in my kern.log that look like this: http://rafb.net/p/1r9Saa24.html is this a driver issue or a hardware issue?
<OmnipotentEntity> Or is this not enough information to determine this?
<onetinsoldier> somethingclever: you're welcome
<Pici> ScottG489: No. That lists available software in the repositories.
<ScottG489> Pici: currently installed but not active
<yaris123456789> onetinsoldier: when i get more and more traffic, out of memory fatal error occurs and the site becomes dead
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: I'm not really sure the best way to do that though tbh, though rsync might work
<knoppix> mile
<hifi> if the install cd would be working I'd not be in this situation...
<hifi> I'm ready to stab myself in the eye
<onetinsoldier> yaris123456789: i see. ok, be very descriptive about what's happening and perhaps someone can help
<Tetracomm> Are there any command line mp3 to ogg converters?
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; i didnt get you...when i asked someone...they told me to use ssh...and even onetinsoldier was also present
<yaris123456789> okay so, as more and more ppl visit my site at the same time, Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1835008) (tried to allocate  occurs, now the server is dead.
<mkeith> I have a dell inspiron e1705 laptop with a  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 video card my question is how do i shut my screen off in ubuntu 8.10
<MHz128> hey all
<onetinsoldier> yaris123456789: let people know what yuo just tole be. tell tham what version and architecture of ubuntu you are running, and versionof apache/mysql, ect
<tux91> Hi everybody. How do I enable syntax highlighting in vim (i got vim-full installed)?
<onetinsoldier> yaris123456789: let people know what you just told me. tell them what version and architecture of ubuntu you are running, and versionof apache/mysql, ect
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: Well, you can use ssh and sshfs and scp to copy files from one machine to another no problem, but if you're looking to like, synchronize systems and stuff, then that's a bit more complicated
<MHz128> How can I make a backup of my Ubuntu system and be able to extract that backup to another hard disk and be able to boot from it?
<onetinsoldier> MHz128: perhaps search google for Unix Ghost... aka g4u
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: If all you want is to share drives sshfs will work fine
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; then whats the solution
<linny1> MHz128: have you looked at remastersys
<MHz128> cool, will look it up
<ushills> Can I use LVM on an existing parition without using the information on that partition
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; its not drives...i want packages to be installed automatically
<hotdog003> Hello. I'm making a script that'll let a friend of mine get to his live USB flash drive. The problem, however, is that when I run sudo mount -t vfat -U 490F-8CBC -o uid=999,gid=999,users /media/flashdrive , all the files in /media/flashdrive are owned by root, not by the "ubuntu" user. What am I doing wrong?
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: Well, again, I'm not sure I fully understand the problem. You're saying you have one master server that gets updates and then you want to pipe those updates down to other machines on the network? I'm not really sure, I would check rsync out, but I'm sure someone in here can give better advice
<tux91> anybody know?
<yoavk> Why is my wireless card (Broadcom 4311) named eth2 and not wlan0??
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; ya so you got my problem...
<DarkKnight> does anyone know that
<ScottG489> I currently have GNOME installed. How can I install KDE on this machine too so I can switch between them both to see while I like better?
<gaintsura> wow... either I've found a reason to find a better firewall or my firewall is really just that good... kind of
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; someone suggested using aptoncd
<ASULutzy> tux91: Yea, it's not too tough, just do syntax on
<onetinsoldier> ScottG489: probably as easy as...   aptitude install kde
<hotdog003> ScottG489: You should be able to just use sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<tux91> ASULutzy: i did and nothing happened
<ardchoille> ScottG489: better to install kubuntu-desktop
<ScottG489> what is aptitude?
<hotdog003> ScottG489: Then, when the login screen comes up, go to the 'Sessions' menu and pick GNOME or KDE
<ScottG489> well i already have Ubuntu installed
<gaintsura> !aptitude | ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<hotdog003> ScottG489: Aptitude is like apt-get only better. Use whichever you like, really.
<gaintsura> !aptitude | ScottG489
<tux91> ASULutzy: ok i got it, thank you
<ubottu> ScottG489: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ardchoille> ScottG489: install kubuntu-desktop, that will give you the kde DE
<ScottG489> unused dependencies?
<ScottG489> ardchoille: already have ubuntu installed
<mkeith> can anybody tell me how to shut my dell laptop screen off when i am using a 26" hdmi  monitor  with a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 in ubuntu 8.10
<unitedroad_> Pici and onetinsoldier: I am sorry I got dc
<PS360> hey fellas
<ardchoille> ScottG489: kubuntu-desktop (notice the "k")
<hotdog003> ScottG489: It doesn't matter, really Aptitude or apt-get; use whichever you like. You'll want to install the kubuntu desktop package even though you already have ubuntu-desktop installed too.
<ardchoille> ScottG489: that's if you want kde
<gaintsura> mkeith: there is an option in the amdccc
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad_: ahh, i see. np
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: Yea, I guess aptoncd could work too, but again I don't have much experience doing exactly what you're doing
<mkeith> <gaintsura>where would I find that
<thxpnp> hi all =]
<simmerz> why does the pulseaudio init script have exit 0 after a test and before it gets to the case for stopping and starting?
<MHz128> onetinsoldier, can tar be used to create a disk image? g4u is overkill for me
<TABASCO> Hallo! Ich habe hier einen USB Stick auf dem früher Super Grub Disk drauf war. Jetzt habe ich Eeebuntu draufgemacht aber schaffe es nicht den Stick bootbar zu machen - wie kriege ich das hin (scheinbar sind noch im MBR die Reste der Suber Grub Disk)
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad_: this is why it casn be good to have the problem description saved to a file! :-)
<ScottG489> so i should go into the terminal and type "aptitude kubuntu" ?
<ASULutzy> !de | TABASCO
<ubottu> TABASCO: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<onetinsoldier> MHz128: i would look into using the 'dd' command..   man dd
<PS360> i am trying to find ubuntu 8.10 desktop for a ultrasparc 64bit workstation but can't find it anywhere,i keep runing into amd64 and i386 images,anyone of you fine fellas can give me a push in the right direction?
<MHz128> onetinsoldier, 10 4
<ardchoille> ScottG489: if you want kde: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gaintsura> mkeith: either from the driver for your video card (includes an app) or via envyng or similar (I use envyng, saves me time, though not supposed to)
<TABASCO> Uh, sorry, I forgot the -de
<actafool> hya
<actafool> i have one problem
<actafool> ;;(
<ASULutzy> Es ist ok ;)
<unitedroad_> yes , I would always do this from now :)
<PS360> :ol
<actafool> can someone help meh
<IdleSanta> actafool: ASK A QUESTION
<yoavk> Why is my wireless card (Broadcom 4311) named eth2 and not wlan0??
<ScottG489> ardchoille: I also cant seem to find out what my root password is.
<IdleSanta> sorry bout the caps
<actafool> okay i installed my nvidia drivers
<PS360> i am trying to find ubuntu 8.10 desktop for a ultrasparc 64bit workstation but can't find it anywhere,i keep runing into amd64 and i386 images,anyone of you fine fellas can give me a push in the right direction?
<actafool> but my screen shacking from time on time
<ardchoille> !root | ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<justizin> PS360: sparc was dropped from releases in march.
<ASULutzy> !enter | actafool
<ubottu> actafool: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<actafool> i mean moving left and right for a second
<PS360> oh noez!!
<PS360> :o
<actafool> okay sorry
<justizin> so, no 8.04 either.
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to connect to XP using remote desktop connection from your ubuntu box?
<mkeith> gaintsura thanks will try it i have  a function key on the keyboard it works in windows but not linux
<actafool> its so annoyng
<justizin> http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=2275 there may be some promise for you to upgrade to newer packages, if they are being maintained.
<PS360> would other distro would you installed on a 64 bit ultra sparc workstation justinzin?
<gaintsura> mkeith: which one?
<ASULutzy> mezquitale: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<gaintsura> oh wait I know
<justizin> mezquitale: install rdesktop, or do what ASULutzy said. :)
<jerbear> are there any repos that have python 2.6?
<PS360> wich other distro would you installed on a 64 bit ultra sparc workstation justinzin?
<ScottG489> ubottu: shouldnt i be able to log into root?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hotdog003> ScottG489: Use 'sudo -i' to log in as root
<hotdog003> Then type YOUR password.
<IdleSanta> ScottG489: no! you use sudo to perform root actions
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: You can't login as root by default in Ubuntu, use sudo, if you need a root terminal, sudo -i
<ScottG489> ubottu: if i type su, and try to log in, even with no password it says authentication failure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> ScottG489: no, logging into the root account is not necessary and can cause problems, use sudo
<mkeith> <gaintsura> function  crt/lcd
<actafool> okay anyone know why my screen moving left and right for a second from time on time..
<actafool> something with refreshing rate or.. idk
<ScottG489> yes i understand how sudo works
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Again, the root password doesn't exist by default in Ubuntu
<ardchoille> !sudo > ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489, please see my private message
<yaris123456789> how do i restart apache ?
<PS360> wich other distro would you installed on a 64 bit ultra sparc workstation justinzin?
<acrousey> I'm stuck in a little problem. I partitioned my whole 750GB external hard drive as ext3 and now my mac won't recognize it. I'm on the mac now, but in ubuntu. I did not partition the HD on this computer though. Is there a way that I can partition half the external hard drive so that my mac can read it? I say half because i have music and other stuff on the other half. I think I want to partition the half that isn't ext3 to Fat32. That seems to be
<mezquitale> ASULutzy, rdesktop is already installed in my machine though, I'll try that first and then try Terminal Server Client, it's not installed by default in my machine though
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Check /etc/shadow, you'll see that the password for root is something that is impossible to hash to
<erwin> Any suggestions for internet radio in Hardy, withit it involving amarok, ruthmbox or mms ?
<elmnas> hi can someone a linux emulator more than wine?
<aime> qemu
<MHz128> onetinsoldier, ddrescue looks like the exact thing im looking for. thanks!
<hotdog003> acrousey: Um. Not without black magic / reinstalling ubuntu. Macs can't recognize ext3, and Linux can't run off of fat32 without problems.
<justizin> PS360: look into nexenta, it is opensolaris built with gnu / debian / ubuntu stack, but probably also only runs on intel arch for now.  there is a bit of gnu/opensolaris community, and you may find an interesting experience there.
<IdleSanta> elmnas: search in Synaptic
<xand_> hi folks, i have a bare install of ubuntu server, and i would like to know what i need to install on it, in order to "ssh -X" to a openssh server. Can anyone please help ?
<elmnas> on?
<sonoma> MIDI audio doesn't seem to play on my old Pentium3. Other sounds are fine. Virtual Keyboard is silent. Oddly, Rhythmbox plays two notes in the middle of one of my MIDI files.
<IdleSanta> !synaptic > elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas, please see my private message
<hotdog003> xand_: You'll want the openssh-server and openssh-client packages.
<elmnas> that doesnt help me..
<onetinsoldier> MHz128: ok, your're welcome. and thank you for letting me know about ddrescue. it a new one to me
<justizin> i don't really know anything about ultrasparc, so that's the best i can tell you.
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: so ubuntu basically protects you from logging in as root by not allowing you to do so?
<elmnas> I wonder if someone know a emulator like wine?
<ASULutzy> yaris123456789: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nbeebo> sorry for this just testing something i cant test anywhere else
<nbeebo> !riotkittie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riotkittie
<PS360> ok justizin but i was looking for a distro with a windows type feel
<IdleSanta> elmnas: searching for yourself in synaptic for " emulator" will help you
<nbeebo> nvm
<PS360> ;ol
<elmnas> ok
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: By default, though of course if you're hellbent on logging in as root it's not difficult at all to enable a root login if you're handy with Linux
<Komaniak> Hi!
<nbeebo> how do i do so deluge doesnt use same ports as firefox?
<xand_> hotdog003: i already can log in with ssh, but not forwarding X, with ssh -X..
<acrousey> hotdog003: I just want half of the hard drive to be fat32. and my computer isn't running on that hard drive. It's just backup/storage
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Ubuntu is trying to instill good/smart Linux habits is all
<justizin> hotdog003: try ssh -Y
<CntryTrousrTrout> Hello, does anyone know why with pidgeon my friend doesn't have option to let me view their webcam? Their on windows based and using normal yahoo.
<ScottG489> yea i know im just trying to understand
<justizin> CntryTrousrTrout: try #pidgin
<Pete_> Trying to build xorg-server on 8.04 (sudo apt-get -b source xorg-server) but it dies  with "'GL_DEPTH_STENCIL_MESA' undeclared (first use in this function)" etc, any ideas?
<hotdog003> CntryTrousrTrout: I'm afraid that pidgin doesn't have webcam support.
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: It's not like you ever need to be logged in as root, again there's sudo, and if you don't want to be inconvenienced by prefixing every command with sudo, there's sudo -i, which will give you a root terminal
<yoavk> Airodump help: I get the output -
<yoavk> ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Invalid argument
<yoavk> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<yoavk> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<yoavk> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth2 <#>'
<yoavk> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<FloodBot3> yoavk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: hey
<dro> Is there a way to bypass a proxy server I don't have control over? I use HughesNet Satellite internet and my torrents are struggeling... If ya know what I man.
<ScottG489> so what is the sudo -i for then?
<Bradj47> im back
<actafool> deammm can anyone help ?
<dro> mean*
<CntryTrousrTrout> hotdog003: what can I use, kopete sux it adds like random 300 bots ect
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: sudo -i gives you a root terminal
<hwilde> help I just changed my theme and now my previous custom theme is GONE
<ScottG489> ok i see. how is that different then being logged in as root?
<hotdog003> CntryTrousrTrout: Hmm. For MSN, there's amsn. But to be honest, I'm not sure what you have for Yahoo.
<kerik> OmnipotentEntity: I can see it working but why can't I use the graphics in appearances?
<Bradj47> all it did was change things to a screen resolution that i never specified
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: By default Ubuntu doesn't want people logging in graphically as root, which makes sense, because if you've logged in graphically as root, then every single thing you run will run as root, which is a bad idea
<ardchoille> ScottG489: Please read this page, it will answer a lot of your questions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mezquitale> justizin, canI be logged on to the XP machine when I log in remotely or will I have to log out first???
<ScottG489> yea im in the middle of reading that now
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yes, read that link, it answers probably all your questions
<Komaniak> It's not spam: please help me and only open this site www.komaniak.xaa.pl Thank you!
<CntryTrousrTrout> hotdog003: im using pigeon
<hischild> !sudo | ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<CntryTrousrTrout> hotdog003: ive tried kopete but it sux. any other webcam support?
<CntryTrousrTrout> hotdog003: what is jasper?
<yoavk> Sorry!   Airodump help - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/91787/
<hotdog003> CntryTrousrTrout: Not that I know of, I'm afraid. And I've never heard of jasper.
<actafool> anyone can help ... i installed nvidia driverz but screen flashing periodic from time on time.. ;(
<CntryTrousrTrout> hotdog003: ok
<nbeebo> how do i do so deluge doesnt use same ports as firefox?
<ASULutzy> Heh, I'm glad I read that RootSudo wiki article, I didn't know about "sudo !!"
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know what yahoo/linux based programs support webcam?
<unitedroad> I have upgraded my linux kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24 using aptitude, this has caused some problems for me with Compiz-fusion. I now have both kernels on my system and my nvidia glx package has been upgraded from 100.14.19 to 169.12. Now the glx driver works fine my 2.6.24 kernel's nvidia module, but it fails with 2.6.22 kernel module. I need to know if I can configure different glx...
<unitedroad> ...version to be used with my different kernels. Here my pastebins --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91756/ - xorg.conf and http://paste.ubuntu.com/91771/ - xorg.log - I am getting this line in xorg.conf - (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<TABASCO> I am trying to install eeebuntu on an usb stick. The installation worked fine, but the mbr seems to be broken, when I boot from the stick the screen gets flooeded by the word "GRUB" until I power off. How can I fix the MBR?
<onetinsoldier> yaris123456789: hello? try -->  sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart   ..if that doesn't work try -->  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<elmnas> can someone help me how do I change the ubuntu logo on the application meny to example gnome?
<onetinsoldier> unitedroad: wb. looks good
<unitedroad> is there a way X can be told to load  different glx drivers in different situations
<CntryTrousrTrout> is gyach any good, I heard it suxed and buggy but I dunno
<unitedroad> onetinsoldier: thanks
<yoavk> I have problem with airodump - pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91787/
<nbeebo> elmnas, all i know is it in the same folder as the icon theme, if that would help
<Finnish> Is HDMI working in ubuntu, with ATI-card?
<nbeebo> yes
<elmnas> hmm ok..
<nbeebo> i have tried it finnish
<ardchoille> elmnas: open a terminal and type: gconf-editor
<mezquitale> justizin, forget it, I figured it out, I didnt have a password set on my XP machine, thank you for the 411, rdesktop works like a charm!  :-)
<ardchoille> elmnas: I'll walk you through it
<kurumin> iptraf
<Finnish> nbeebo: Tell me
<ASULutzy> yoavk: explain in detail what you've already done (did you put the card in monitor mode with airmon first?)
<elmnas> ok ok
<elmnas> another thing umm
<yoavk> ASULutzy: yes i have
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elmnas> I have downloaded a theme to emerald themer
<elmnas> but how do I enable the theme?
<actafool> ok.. can someone help me in private.. cause here alot of flood :D
<nbeebo> finnish, i used the application u got when installing the driver
<xand_> hi folks, i have a bare install of ubuntu server, and i would like to know what i need to install on it, in order to "ssh -X" to a openssh server. Can anyone please help ?
<fosco__> elmnas, just clic on it
<Finnish> nbeebo: CCC?
<elmnas> deosnt work..
<nbeebo> finnish no, wait ill check
<fosco__> elmnas, you must be using gtk window decoratos
<fosco__> change to emerald with compiz --replace -c emerald
<elmnas> ?
<elmnas> alt f2?
<elmnas> and then write that?
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know what yahoo/linux based programs support webcam?
<fosco__> yes
<ASULutzy> TABASCO: Try reinstalling grub?
<Finnish> nbeebo: Please, PM me, I'm with my child so I can't be around all the time
<elmnas> it switched and thing but the theme still the same
<somethingorigina> Dear people's i was able to recover the data from my fakeraid 0 windows install using Ubuntu. Much <3 never give up
<ASULutzy> xand_: openssh-server
<fosco__> elmnas, try fusion-icon, it will allow you change these kind of things
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: Oh yea?
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: Well I tried grub-install, but had no effect
<somethingorigina> Yup, a LOT of it is corrupted but nothing i needed
<elmnas> hmm
<TABASCO> The point is that I have to tell the usb disk that it is bootable...
<ASULutzy> somethingorigina: Glad to hear it, still, hopefully you learn that RAID-0 is not to be used when data loss is unacceptable ;)
<unitedroad> I have upgraded my linux kernel from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24 using aptitude, this has caused some problems for me with Compiz-fusion. I now have both kernels on my system and my nvidia glx package has been upgraded from 100.14.19 to 169.12. Now the glx driver works fine my 2.6.24 kernel's nvidia module, but it fails with 2.6.22 kernel module. I need to know if I can configure different glx...
<unitedroad> ...version to be used with my different kernels. Here my pastebins --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91756/ - xorg.conf and http://paste.ubuntu.com/91771/ - xorg.log - I am getting this line in xorg.conf - (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<elmnas> I fixed it
<elmnas> but now the thing with the border :S
<yoavk> Anyone? (airodump problem - Broadcom 4311 pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91787/)
<unitedroad> is there a way x can be told to load diferent glx drivers in different situations without having to explicitly change values by hand everytime
<somethingorigina> ASLUtzy: Believe me good sir, Raid 0 never again! Adios all!
<Pici> yoavk: The broadcom module may not support injection.
<ASULutzy> TABASCO: When I read your original problem (Es tut mir leid, mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut) you said that you were attempting to install to an eeepc? There's a simple on http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ that will do all of it for you (takes the .iso and then copies it to USB and makes the USB bootable)
<yoavk> Pici: Aircrack's website says it does/
<ASULutzy> yoavk: Depends on the driver you're using of course
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: That is absolutely correct.. I already searched for something like this on their page, but I didn't found anything. Do you have a link?
<yoavk> ASULutzy: I'm using the default STA driver
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: Oh wait, Ubuntu-eee is different from Eeebuntu
<ASULutzy> TABASCO: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ click download now, and at the very bottom there are two links (one for a Windows utility, the other for a linux)
<xand_> ASULutzy: i want to 'ssh -x' FROM a bare install of ubuntu server, TO a openssh serverwhich is where it's supposed to have the openssh-sever
<ASULutzy> TABASCO: Ah, I misread, I'm not sure which tutorial you followed, but I always used lilo for my live-USB setups, but it's been a while since I set one up manually since a lot of the stuff is automated now. You could just use System -> Administration ->Create USB startup disk
<ircer> anyone have demonoid accaunt?
<ASULutzy> TABASCO: That will automatically convert an iso into a bootable live-usb
<ASULutzy> xand_: I misread, so do sudo apt-get install ssh
<ASULutzy> xand_: Or do you even need to do that?
<ASULutzy> xand_: Oh wait, you don't have X on Ubuntu Server
<xand_> ASULutzy: yes now were talking :)
<ASULutzy> xand_: If you want a GUI... Why did you install Ubuntu Server?
<Flannel> xand_: You need to have xserver-xorg installed
<ircer> how to get good font appearance in ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> xand_: You'll need to install X, which means you ought to have installed Ubuntu instead of Ubuntu server ;)
<mmcr> Anyone knows what version of python comes included in Intrepid ?
<mmcr> 2.6 ?
<onetinsoldier> mmc: i don't think so.. hang on
<ardchoille> !font | ircer
<ubottu> ircer: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flannel> !info python intrepid | mmcr
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<mmcr> ok
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know what yahoo/linux based programs support webcam?
<mmcr> 2.5.2
<mmcr> :S
<onetinsoldier> 2.5.2-1ubuntu1
<DarkKnight> ASULutzy; someone suggested using aptoncd
<DarkKnight> kk
<IdleSanta> 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 0
<DarkKnight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6424975#post6424975
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: I used usb-creator for the stick - but it still does not work.
<mmcr> It looks like I will have to compile 2.6.1
<Flannel> mmcr: Why?
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: Though, I already got it working, when I installed Ubuntu Eee on the stick.
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: You should take a look at ltsp.org
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: That might be a better model for what you're trying to accomplish
<onetinsoldier> mmc: yeah.. that version is just too new for 'distributions' to be installing onto their versions of 'stable'
<mmcr> Flannel: Because 2.5 it's not good for me.
<mmcr> I can't use some functions that I need to.
<actafool> how can i enable the 3D box on ubuntu
<mmcr> I mean even under testing can be included but nothing :S
<onetinsoldier> mmc: for instance.. you might find the version in debian 'unstable' or 'experimental' ..probably the latter
<ASULutzy> DarkKnight: Also the last person who posted said some helpful things
<onetinsoldier> that*
<actafool> to watch my desktops like cube
<ardchoille> !compiz | actafool
<Flannel> mmcr: Just remember you'll have to keep 2.5 installed
<ubottu> actafool: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xand_> ASULutzy, Flannel: installed xserver-xorg, still not working, complaining about no display
<onetinsoldier> mmcr: for instance.. you might find that version in debian 'unstable' or 'experimental' ..probably the latter
<ASULutzy> xand_: Er, right, because you need to have a display started
<xand_> ASULutzy, Flannel: by the way got xauth installed as well
<xand_> ASULutzy: how can i do that ?
<hotdog003> Hey, I got a question about LiveCDs and casper. In the live environment, how come /cow is listed in /proc/mounts, but it doesn't exist?
<actafool> ok now only one problem is now with this fucking screen ZZzzZZing..
<Pici> actafool: Please watch your language here.
<actafool> ok sry
<ASULutzy> sudo get rid of Ubuntu Server and install Ubuntu :) Otherwise you can just do X
<g0bl1n> s/a/
<actafool> anyway can someone help meh because this is so annoyng..
<ASULutzy> actafool: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<onetinsoldier> actafool: have you had a look at the xset command?
<actafool> no no i mean
<actafool> for my screen shacking
<ASULutzy> actafool: Then after that you can just go to system -> preferences -> compiz config settings manager, and fiddle with stuff from there
<xand_> ASULutzy: :/
<actafool> nope this..
<ASULutzy> actafool: What does shaking mean? Flickering?
<reehan> can anyone please guide me how do i get to the irc for linux kernel?
<actafool> actually it moving left and right for a moment
<actafool> and then is okay again
<actafool> like a flashlight
<xand_> ASULutzy: guess you're right..unfortunatly it can't be done on this one due to hardware restrictions..
<xand_> ASULutzy: thank you anyway :)
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya all.  My brother opened an email last night that sounds like it had a virus in it and Vista wont boot.  Is there anything on the ubuntu live disc that can scan the Windows install and try to fix it?
<actafool> ?!
<CntryTrousrTrout> mmm
<CntryTrousrTrout> is this going to be an all day thing.. I know someone atleast knows a yes or a no
<CntryTrousrTrout> simple as that
<CntryTrousrTrout> Does anyone know what yahoo/linux based programs support webcam?
<ASULutzy> Sanctusorium: Yea, there's a button that says install Ubuntu, and then you pick the option "Use entire disk"
<onetinsoldier> actafool: sounds like it could be an Horizsync value in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file issue.. i dunno tho
<pdtpatri1k> Hi Sanctusorium .. on the live cd u can install clamav or some other open source anti virus and scan the computer .. and other live cd that might be of help is knoppix or UBCD (ultimate boot cd)
<Slack_> anyone here use a tv for their monitor, im trying to get audio to come out of the tv
<Sanctusorium> pdtpatri1k  Thank you! :D
<pdtpatri1k> ur welcome .. :)
<actafool> idk 2 but its so annoyng
<ASULutzy> Sanctusorium, pdtpatri1k: My solution was a permanent fix, but I suppose that'll work too
<Abaza> Hiiii
<pdtpatri1k> Asulutzy .. the idea is that his brother likes windows instead and its obvious he wants to stay with it if he is trying to fix it. :)
<starcannon> Is there an ubuntu-centric irc channel about python or programming in general?
<Deftone7> Trying to install ubuntu 8.10 by shrinking my vista volume. I was under the impression that it would just be unallocated space but the partitioner in ubuntu 8.10 doesn't recognize the unallocated space?!
<ASULutzy> starcannon: /join #python I'm guessing ;)
<Bodsda> starcannon, #ubuntu-programming
<starcannon> ASULutzy yeah I have, but not quite what I'm looking for
<Sanctusorium> ASULutzy, yeah, problem is windows wont even boot ;)  Plus, hes not going to like Linux.  xD  Even ubuntu is kinda technical for him
<starcannon> Bodsda thanks thats what I'm looking for
<Bodsda> welcome
<Ghoul> is there a gui application that will help identify and setup a external monitor?
<ASULutzy> Ghoul: grandr
<Ghoul> i've hooked up a second monitor to my current ubuntu hardy
<Ghoul> now it just duplicates the output.. see the same thing on both monitors
<ASULutzy> Ghoul: sudo apt-get install grandr && grandr
<Ghoul> ASULutzy: thnx. lets see about grandr
<Ghoul> :)
<Deftone7> Trying to install ubuntu 8.10 by shrinking my vista volume. I was under the impression that it would just be unallocated space but the partitioner in ubuntu 8.10 doesn't recognize the unallocated space?!
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: I'm trying it with unetbootin now
<ScarEye> Hey guys is there a way when I plug in my EVDO Card it will automatically sdparm that device ?
<actafool> ok ok whats the button combinations to start this cube :)
<Ghoul> ASULutzy: why do i add && grandr?
<Ghoul> isn't apt-get install grandr enough?
<ASULutzy> Ghoul: I was just saving you the time of getting it started
<pdtpatri1k> defton7 .. ubuntu will notice the ntfs partition and u can then drag the slider to choose how much space u want to use for ubuntu partition and then afterwards it will install grub boot loader so u can dual boot :)
<ASULutzy> yea, apt-get install grandr installs it, you can just run grandr regularly after that
<Ghoul> ah ok, well i'm a bit new to this,, was wondering what && was doING
<Ghoul> :)
<masom> Hi, i'm trying to find instructions/docs on HAL, mostly about USB drives and where it's mounting them. Any pointers?
<ASULutzy> Ghoul: command1 && command2 means do command2 IFF command2 finishes ok
<qcjn2> hi, i'm on a puppy live cd right now, wanted to check out de hd, of a computer. Can i reinstall ubuntu from here ?
<Bodsda> Ghoul, <command> && <commmand> means if the first command is successfull il run the second command else il quit
<Deftone7> pdtpatri1k: do don't shrink it? just add a new partition?
<ardchoille> actafool: ctrl+alt+drag
<Ghoul> thanks guys :)
<Deftone7> *so
<actafool> ty
<actafool> oh so kewl :D
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10, my digital camera isn't seeming to be read. Any fixes?
<pdtpatri1k> Deftone7 .. no exit the installation and then reboot .. this time when u get the installation screen.. it will show the two partitions, one for vista which will be highlighted in orange on the left and then ubuntu on the right.. so u can then drag the slider and that would give you the percentage that would be shared between the two partitions
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10, my digital camera isn't seeming to be read. Any fixes?
<pdtpatri1k> defton7 another thing you can do is used Gparted Live CD and create your ext3 partitions and then load the linux CD and use those partitions u created to install the system :)
<wp_> what is the command for running a .run file in the terminal... found this link while searching https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage but I need to run the program in superuser mode
<Deftone7> the livecd doesn't recognize any partitions at all though
<Deftone7> it's completely blank and gparted doesn't recognize it either
<Bodsda> wp_, use           sudo <command>
<wp_> yes... i know, but i need the command to run the .run file
<wp_> can't find it with google
<ASULutzy> wp_: chmod +x /the/file.run
<ASULutzy> wp_: or alternatively do sudo sh /the/file.run
<slavko> alguien me puede ayudar quiero comparti internet con cable cruzado entre ubuntu y windows
<Pici> !br | slavko
<ubottu> slavko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pdtpatri1k> deftone7 yet you can boot off the drive and vista loads fine? run chkdsk -f on the drive and then chckdsk -r and then properly shutdown and then load Gparted again and see what happens
<wp_> ASULutzy: I will try the latter one... the first one makes the .run file run in super all the time?
<iShock> Pici: br?
<ardchoille> !es | slavko
<ubottu> slavko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ASULutzy> wp_: No, the first one makes the file executable
<dro> Anyone have a better recommendation for an IRC client than XChat? Preferably a client that lets you sort by room name / members in room / title...
<Pici> iShock: I couldn't remember if argentina spoke Spanish or Portuguese.
<ASULutzy> wp_: and is the correct way imo, make it executable and then you can just do sudo /the/file.run
<masom> dro: irssi :)
<iShock> Pici, so br is portuguese?
<Deftone7> yes vista loads fine it's just when i use the livecd to run the installer i have not one partition it recognizes...will try chkdsk -f and chcdsk -r right now
<dro> Brazil is the only country in S. America that speaks Portugese, if I remember correctly.
<iShock> Annnnnnyway Pici, what's keeping Xubuntu from reading my camera?
<hdz> How do i disable overburn in brasero
<pdtpatri1k> deftone7 does it show the partitions as blank? or does it show the harddrive as blank?
<wp_> ASULutzy the "sudo sh file.run" worked fine... had tryed making it executeable and just type the name, but did not do anything....
<iShock> wp_: If you chmod +x file, use ./file
<Pici> iShock: Any information in dmesg?
<ASULutzy> wp_: Then you did it wrong
<iShock> Pici, not much that I see about it.
<hdz> How do i disable overburn in brasero
<iShock> Pici, if I had to guess..
<iShock> [153733.576052] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<iShock> [153733.803412] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<iShock> pici?
<wp_> ASULuyzy: probably ;) but thank you for the help
<zloog> Hi, I'm running 8.04 and I have just got a new bluetooth keyboard and usb bluetooth dongle for my desktop. I've been able to pair my keyboard to my phone as well as see my usb bluetooth dongle on my phone, but does anyone know how to pair my keyboard to my usb dongle? Thanks
<alperyilmaz> anybody here installed ubuntu on a RAID array?
<alperyilmaz> partitioner does not see the array
<Pici> iShock: Are you expecting for it to mount the devices for you or just to make the devices available.
<ASULutzy> alperyilmaz: I converted an existing and running Linux install to a RAID-1 remotely :) That was fun ;)
<iShock> Pici, I was hoping it'd mount it so I could st33l teh pix off it.
<ASULutzy> alperyilmaz: Hardware or software raid?
<ASULutzy> also brb
<alperyilmaz> hardware. nVidia MCP55
<Pipe> famg_ginghotmail.com
<Pipe> alguien habla español
<ASULutzy> alperyilmaz: I don't have much experience with hardware raid setups in Ubuntu, I always did software with mdadm
<TABASCO> ASULutzy: That was a great hint, the page of ubuntu-eee. It worked fine now with unetbootin, which is recommenced there...
<nick_> anyone care to help install a GTK theme?
<ardchoille> !es | Pipe
<Pici> !es | Pipe
<ubottu> Pipe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hdz> How do i disable overburn in brasero
<hdz> burning program in ubuntu
<alperyilmaz> ASULutzy: BIOS shows that array is build and ready. But when I use livecd to install, partitioner sees the drives individually, not as an array
<Pici> iShock: I don't remember if Xubuntu is running the appropriate daemons to automount hardware.  Is there a /dev/ listed in dmesg when you plug in the camera?
<Pici> alperyilmaz: I believe you need to use the alternate CD if you are installing on a RAID.
<Pici> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fares> hello, I'm seeking help setting up my logitech camera on ubuntu intrepid
<iShock> Pici, no :(
<fares> the camera shows up in lsusb
<fares> but no corresponding /dev/video* device
<hdz> How do i disable overburn in brasero
<alperyilmaz> thanks Pici.. let me try alternate cd
<ardchoille> !repeat | hdz
<ubottu> hdz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hdz> sorry
<qcjn2> i have to reinstall. A computer that i use as a server. have any suggestion, or i ll just reinstall ubuntu 8.04n
<ardchoille> hdz: if you don't get an answer here, you can always post to http://ubuntuforums.org
<ASULutzy> TABASCO: Glad to hear it
<Ghoul> umm, grandr only displays one output monitor :(
<iShock> Pici?
<Ghoul> weird; i have the ouput duplicated.. how does the 2nd monitor even work right now
<Ghoul> it's not been officially recognized
<ASULutzy> alperyilmaz: from the wiki: Real hardware raid systems are very rare, and are almost always provided by a card such as a PCI card. Your hardware will need kernel level support in order to work with Ubuntu. You can find out if is is supported without much work by booting a Live CD. Your array should be visible as a scsi block device and, if it has existing partitions and file systems, mountable.
<Pici> iShock: I'm sorry, something has come up at work here that I need to attend to.  You may want to re-ask the question so that someone else can take care of you.  Sorry.
<alperyilmaz> ASULutzy: so the card is not supported, then...
<iShock> This is why helping @ work is bad ...
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10, my digital camera isn't seeming to be read. Any fixes?
<ASULutzy> alperyilmaz: Apparently not, but those wiki articles can be helpful, and a software raid isn't hard to setup
<ardchoille> iShock: what's the make/model of your digi cam? I wanna check the hcl
<iShock> ardchoille: All I know for sure is it's a Digital Concepts
<iShock> 3.1 megapixels
<alperyilmaz> thanks ASULutzy..
<ardchoille> iShock: the digi cam setion of the hcl is incomplete :(
<cooldude127> does anybody know how to configure xorg.conf to use a different keyboard layout (say dvorak or colemak)
<ardchoille> iShock: perhaps this page can help tho:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<iShock> ardchoille: :( It's a Digital Concepts 89379-Z
<ScottG489> Maybe I came into this whole linux thing with the wrong idea, but isn't it suppose to not really freeze up or crash as much as windows?
<GT> How would I set up a crossover connection between two Ubuntu PCs, one of which has two NICs?
<GT> I've got some big files I need to transfer from my laptop to my desktop.
<ScottG489> I mean ive been using it for under a week and its just as bad. It hasnt crashedd as much as my windows machine but it seems to freeze up a lot. Is there a way I can free it up when it seems to freeze?
<captainm> cooldude127: if you're using gnome you should be able to go to System > Preferences > Keyboard and change it there
<jimcooncat> ScottG489: Your Mileage May Vary, especially with flaky hardware.
<agampher> ScottG489: if your Windoze box crashed that much, sounds like a hardware problem, especially since a week old install of Ubuntu is having the same problem
<jimcooncat> ScottG489: Neither Ubuntu nor Windows should be crashing.
<ScottG489> jimcooncat: Well its a new Studio 15 Laptop. Its froze multiple times in the past 24 hours
<agampher> what he said ^
<ScottG489> agampher: No my windows machine is on my PC. Im on a new laptop now.
<ScottG489> PC = WIndows, Laptop = Ubuntu
<c4pt> hello
<c4pt> i am having a problem getting modprobe bcm43xx to work
<c4pt> i tried depmod -a
<c4pt> and modprobe ndiswrapper
<c4pt> after doing ndiswrapper -i bcm.inf (the linksys wmp300n driver)
<guntbert> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ScottG489> Ive just gotten used to my windows machine crashing about everyday. Maybe thats because i leave it on 24/7 which is an unrealistic goal i should have for a windows machine
<jimcooncat> ScottG489: Sorry for your troubles. Try the LiveCD and see if you have same problems to eliminate bad install and hard drive problems. If persists, get Studio 15 on the case.
<nintendork32> !boost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boost
<c4pt> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ScottG489> I cant just keep assuming its hardware problems. Ill drive myself insain. I have problems with every computer I use. No computer ive had has ever ran with even minimal problems.
<Daz> http://www.anonimowosc.com/index.php?q=uggc%3A%2F%2Ffghqrapxvuhzbe.cy%2Fenaxvat.cuc%3Fvq%3D5791&hl=2f9
<ndlovu> hi all. I have an archos external hard drive / mp3 player, and it mounts read-only on hardy. any idea how to get it to mount rw?
<jimcooncat> ScottG489: I had an IT manager with the same problem. He was in the wrong line of work. We all figured he was a static electricity generator, and tried to ground him.
<ScottG489> jimcooncat: Well every computer will have to spontaneously combust as soon as I touch them before I decide to find another line of work. I still love computers.
<ScottG489> I got KDE installed btw. Will ubuntu boot up saying its Kubuntu every time now?
<Taranath> Hey, I was just wondering if any one knows of a guide to setting up alsa/pulseaudio on an Ubuntu Server Install. Aka Gnome'less
<ScottG489> Like the spash screen.
<Flare183> How can I get the option of connecting to a secure WebDAV site using "Connect to Server"?
<MrWindex> anyone got a good site for gnome themes?
<Tidus> Taranath: should be as easy as 'apt-get install pulseaudio
<Tidus> MrWindex: http://www.gnome-look.org
<GT> How would I set up a crossover connection between my laptop and my desktop, both of which have Ubuntu and the latter of which has two NICs? I have the cable; I wired it myself in computer repair class.
<TyGRuS> hey guys, what do you use for search on ubuntu similar to the windows live search? I have found google desktop search
<TyGRuS> is google desktop search a good one for ubuntu or is there something else?
<Taranath> Tidus: I did that but am having some problems, No sound coming out of speakers although I was getting an output from 'pavmeter' (I think that was the name of it) when I was playing audio
<Flare183> !desktopsearch | TyGRuS
<ubottu> TyGRuS: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<TyGRuS> thanks
<Flare183> TyGRuS: np
<TyGRuS> you use any of those yourself?
<Tidus> Taranath: your speakers hooked up to the correct output and you've unmuted the card with alsamixer?
<Taranath> Yes and yes
<Flare183> TyGRuS: Yeap, I use Tracker
<TyGRuS> cool
<Flare183> MrWindex: A good theme site is: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Tidus> Taranath: and you've turned the volume up from within pulseaudio itself?
<Taranath> How would one do that...
<lianimator> why do skype and vlc tray icons not update the transparent part?? anyone one else see the problem?
 * Gnea wonders why themes from www.gnome-look.org say that they install correctly, yet never show up in the theme list...
<Tidus> Taranath: pulseaudio has its own volume control app
<tony_> how do i change the screen resolution on the welcome screen
<Tidus> can't remember the name....
<agampher> ScottG489: sorry, got called away for a second
<Taranath> Tidus: Just having a quick look for name
<Flare183> Gnea: Its because you didn't install it correctly
<agampher> ScottG489: i leave my windows machine (vista 64, even) on 24/7 and it doesn't crash. Perhaps there is something wrong with some software you are installing, or another setting that is causing errors?
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: i've only installed a few themes so far. all but one has shown up for me and worked so far
<MrWindex> what exactly are these .emerald themes?
<ziro`_> how can i prevent a user from deleteing a folder but still write to it?
<Flare183> !emerald | MrWindex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Flare183> umm
<Flare183> !compiz | MrWindex
<ubottu> MrWindex: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> Flare183: I went to System->Preferences->Appearance, then in the Theme tab, I clicked on the 'Install' button, selected the downloaded tar.bz2 file, and it said that it installed correctly.
<GT> How would I set up a crossover connection between my laptop and my desktop, both of which have Ubuntu and the latter of which has two NICs? I have the cable; I wired it myself in computer repair class.
<robinpahwa> I m having problem in playing my MP3 in totem, it says Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument - anybody has any Idea ?
<kalel> ciao
<Flare183> Gnea: About that, some themes must be installed manually
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Tidus> !restricted | robinpahwa
<ubottu> robinpahwa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> Flare183: I see...
<captainm> robinpahwa: have you installed ubuntu extras?
<tony_>  how do i change the screen resolution on the welcome screen
<Flare183> GT: Do you mean internet connection sharing?
<ScottG489> agampher: Ive had the computer for a few years and formatted it at least 4 times. Each time its no better
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: yes. i had one that i had to... unpack... configure it.. then repack it
<robinpahwa> captainm: Extras means ?
<GT> Flare183: Nope, I need to transfer files between the two devices.
<Gnea> onetinsoldier: that won't do. they need to be configured correctly from the start.
<vibemanslim> Has anyont ever had an issue where apache, ssh, ftp stop working 10 mins after reboot
<Taranath> Tidus: Looked up program name and the volume is not turned down and is not muted
<GT> Flare183: Pretty big ones.
<agampher> ScottG489: well, i suppose that's a whole different issue. have you tried multiple distros on the laptop?
<ScottG489> agampher: My old computer (which is now a debian server) was the same way. Before I shut it down because i was too busy with school, it had been running Debian straight for about 80 days
<Flare183> GT: Well you still need some kind of hub in order to do that
<Tidus> Taranath: hm... have you got the default alsa sink configured properly?
<vibemanslim> Has anyont ever had an issue where apache, ssh, ftp stop working 10 mins after reboot
<jimcooncat> GT, you'll need to assign static IP's; like 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2
<Tidus> as in any program that tries to use alsa gets "sank" by pulse?
<Tidus> that way it'll intercept the sound?
<ScottG489> agampher: no just ubuntu for now. I eventually want to get into gentoo but I want to start on something simpler for now
<robinpahwa> captainm: hello ???
<GT> Flare183: Really? I thought that was pretty much what a crossover was for...
<onetinsoldier> Gnea: it's the way the theme was made to be installed tho.. the theme has quite a number of different options... so you configure the options to the way you like, then repack it. that was explained before even downloading it
<Flare183> !enter | Tidus
<ubottu> Tidus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<captainm> robinpahwa: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tony_> fuck u people then don't help
<Flare183> !language | tonisius
<ubottu> tonisius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> oops
<Tidus> Flare183: don't !enter me, had a reason for it
<onetinsoldier> he's gone
<vibemanslim> Has anyont ever had an issue where apache, ssh, ftp stop working 10 mins after reboot
<Flare183> hehe I got his ip anyway
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Flare183> Tidus: Sorry
<agampher> ScottG489: is it always failing during the same process, or is it random
<ScottG489> I might get attacked for this, but how do I get that cool 3D box effect for changing workspaces? Is it built into ubuntu or is it some sort of add-on?
<Taranath> Tidus: How would I know if I have got it configured correctly?
<Flare183> !compiz | ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ScottG489> agampher: The windows machine or the ubuntu one?
<agampher> ScottG489: Compiz
<agampher> ScottG489: Ubuntu
 * Flare183 mumbles stupid tab complete
<Tidus> Taranath: it's been so long since i've messed with pulseaudio that i'm unsure of what stuff to look for in the config file
<guntbert> !repeat | vibemanslim
<ubottu> vibemanslim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Taranath> Tidus: Ok, Thankyou any way. Will continue my googling.
<Flare183> brb
<Tidus> Flare183: that's because you've got an itchy trigger finger with the !commands
<lianimator> icons not refreshing: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?241cff5383.png
<GT> jimcooncat: Do I need to set anything for the gateway address?
<robinpahwa> captainm: It needs ubuntu CD ... what if dont have it rt now
<Tidus> Taranath: sorry i can't be of more help, i'm currently attempting to rescue my own system at the moment, lol
<ndlovu> I asked this a bit earlier but my connection dropped before I saw an answer... I have an external usb harddrive that's mounting root writable only. any idea how to tell it (and usb drives generally) to mount user writable?
<jimcooncat> GT, no, leave it blank if you can I believe
<Taranath> Tidus: lol, Good luck!
<jimcooncat> GT been a long time since I did that
<canthus13> Anyone know why my scroll bar on my touchpad would suddenly stop working?
<Tidus> GT: uninstall networkmanager, then apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq
<ScottG489> agampher: Well usually when im switching graphic areas. Off the top of my head it has frozen: Right after I increased the visual effects (though im on full visual effects now and its fine) when I tried to change to the virtual terminal, just before when I tried to switch users to try out kubuntu.
<Tidus> make sure you have your networking config set properly in the network interfaces file, and those two programs should set up a small gateway for you
<jimcooncat> Tidus: do you still have to uninstall networkmanager to use static IP's? I was hoping they fixed that
<GT> Tidus: Somehow, that doesn't seem like a good idea to me.
<canthus13> Feh. It'll be faster to just restart x.
<Tidus> jimcooncat: you have to remove it to do any advanced networking like setting up a gateway
<Tidus> GT: it's about the only way you could do it
<GT> Tidus: That's the only way I can set up a crossover between two Ubuntu PCs?
<theAdib> Hello, I have a dual monitor setup. I sthere any hotkey to move a window from one monitor to the other? I only found Ctrl+Alt+shift+right that moves the window to other DESKTOP. :-O
<Tidus> GT: unfortunately, yes
<ScottG489> agampher: None of these problems are persistant, they all happen randomly. The only persistant problem im having is when I change the brightness through the keyboard shortcut. I change it and the little brightness window comes up and doesnt go away, then my keyboard ceases to work. I found a temportary fix to this by going into the virtual terminal then leaving. Though I think doing this has caused the laptop to freeze at
<ScottG489> least once.
<Kuba> faces via gdm doesn't work for me - none avatar is shown, the list is empty (8.04)
<GT> Tidus: Hmmm. I'm gonna try this first.
<Tidus> GT: it's not very hard at all, just one config file (man interfaces), then install those two scripts
<jimcooncat> GT, it's no biggie. but you don't need dnsmasq for a temporary transfer.
<Tidus> jimcooncat: if he needs internet access or a dhcp server, he will :P
<robinpahwa> captainm: can i install it without a cd
<ScottG489> agampher: you still here?
<captainm> robinpahwa: no problem. Type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal and type a pound (#) sign for the lign that starts with "deb cdrom" then make sure all the pound signs before the other that start with "deb" are removed and save the file
<GT> Tidus: I don't need internet access. Both PCs have either two NICs or one NIC and a wireless connection, unless a wireless connection counts as an NIC, in which case, they both have two NICs.
<Tidus> GT: so you're looking for a simple bridge between the two machines to transfer files?
<GT> Tidus: Yup!
<Tidus> are they on separate networks?
<agampher> ScottG489: yes, but i'm having a hard time coming up with something that's not related to hardware in some way, short of actually being a bug. when i do the same thing on my machine it acts normally.
<captainm> robinpahwa: then try the above comman again (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<GT> Tidus: Nope.
<c4pt> hello
<ardchoille> I normally just plug both machines into a router and then mount one in the other, serves as a transfer bridge
<Tidus> just use their current network connections then
<agampher> ScottG489: drivers, perhaps, but i suppose that's a standard "i dunno" answer
<c4pt> how can i remap eth1 to wlan0?
<ScottG489> agampher: well like i said none of them happen consistently.
<GT> Tidus: Well, there's some funny stuff in between the two PCs... I haven't really figured out how to do that.
<c4pt> and how can i put my bcm43xx wireless card into mode monitor?
<Tidus> explain 'funny stuff'
<Kuba> did my faces-related question seem clear?
<ConstantineXVI> Is Tkinter a decent GUI toolkit besides the part about looking ancient?
<ScottG489> agampher: A quick question. A habbit I have gotten into from my windows machine is to just hold down the power button to turn it off when something freezes up. What kind if problems does holding down the power button create?
<Tidus> ScottG489: it can damage your filesystems
<agampher> ScottG489: massive chaos on a global scale
<ScottG489> lol
<agampher> ScottG489: seriously, what other way is there once everything dies on you?
<ScottG489> Well what sort of problems does that create for me?
<Tidus> ScottG489: when a single program freezes? or the whole thing hard-locks
<c4pt> how can i remap eth1 to wlan0?
<agampher> a hard-lock
<Zzeiss> agampher: Well, if you can't get something like Program Manager to respond, well, yeah, you're stuck.
<captainm> ScottG489: agampher this is a better merhod: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/reboot-or-halt-linux-system-in-emergency.html
<ASULutzy> Do that many people not know about the vulvan nerve pinch on Linux?
<ASULutzy> alt+sysrq+REISUB
<ASULutzy> vulcan nerve pinch that is
<ASULutzy> lol,
<ScottG489> agampher: Well is there anything I can press to try to free up my system? I mean like I said before I had to hold down the power button when I was adjusting the brightness, but someone told me about the ctrl + alt + f1 thing and that helped
 * Tidus just got thrown back into the windows 3.1 days...
<Tidus> ASULutzy: lol... nice ... um ... misspelling
<GT> Tidus: Well, due to a very odd layout in this house, my desktop connects to the network through a hub, which gets it's internet connection through a wireless access point, which gets its connection from the wireless router, which gets its connection from the modem.
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: ctrl+alt+f1 sends you to tty1, where you can try and fix things, alternatively if things are really hosed up and you need a "safe" way to reboot, alt+sysrq+REISUB works
<GT> And my laptop just picks up the wireless.
<agampher> ScottG489: take a look at the link captainm posted, i've never seen it, but it looks interesting
<ScottG489> Tidus: Well I guess knowing how to terminate single programs would help. Kinda like the task manager in windows. I usd to end processes all the time that pissed me off
<Boohbah> ScottG489: yes login to the console and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Tidus> GT: if the laptop picks up the wireless from the access point then it should be on the same network segment as your desktop
<ScottG489> oh ok thanks i missed that
<ardchoille> ASULutzy: not many people know about that REISUB trick
<Tidus> ScottG489: in a terminal window, you can try 'killall <programname>
<onetinsoldier> yeah... what is REISUB?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: what keys are those? what is reisub and sysrq?
<_moro_bana_> I just finished installing Ubuntu on a laptop, cant find my wifi-thigy, where should I look?help
<GT> No, no, the access point is used as... I don't really know what it's called, but it just picks up the signal and relays it to the hub.
<agampher> sysrq is print screen
<ardchoille> onetinsoldier:  alt+sysrq+REISUB can safely reboot the system i case of system-wide freeze
<ScottG489> tidus: well the thing is, in windows i was able to go the the task, right click on it to find out which process it was then terminate it. In linux its a little hard determining what the name of the process is
<GodfatherofEire> Say, how would I go about changing the import quality of an mp3 in rhythmbox?
<Tidus> GT: so it's a simple relay... and how is the 'hub' picking up the wireless signal?
<GT> My laptop picks up the signal from a dedicated wireless router.
<onetinsoldier> ScottG489: most keyboards have a Prt Scrn/SysRq key up top
<c4pt> how would i be able to remap eth1 to wlan0? i am kind of stuck myself.
<Tidus> ScottG489: it's always pretty simple to tell what process is froze
<ScottG489> onetinsoldier: ahh print screen. ok., what is REISUB?
<ScottG489> Tidus: what is that?
<GT> The "access point" is wired to the hub. The "access point" picks up the wireless router's signal, and gives internet to the hub.
<Tidus> if X freezes up, CTRL+ALT+backspace usually kills your graphical session and restarts the X server
<ScottG489> yea ive used that before
<GodfatherofEire> ScottG489, basically, its a backup for ctrl alt backspace or ctrl alt f1, only it reboots the whole system (usually)
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. I did install ubuntu in some other box but I cant log in. I have google the problem and it seems the thing is the home folder is our of space. So I have booted in rescue mode and opened a command shell. I'm looking for something to erase to make up some space and was thinking about erasing the Examples directory. What command can I use to erase a folder and its contents?
<jim_p> what is that wget parameter that sets a download speed cap?
<Tidus> GT: ok... it sounds like it should 'just work'
<GodfatherofEire> BobPenguin, rm -f
<mikulak_> [
<ScottG489> GodfatherofEire: Well someone said "alt+sysrq+REISUB", I'm just wondering what the REISUB key is.
<mikulak_> p
<mikulak_> p
<BobPenguin> thanks GodFatherofEire!
<FloodBot3> mikulak_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> ardchoille: ok, let me be more precise... what is this REISUB key?
<mikulak_> opp
<GT> How should it "Just work?"
<GT> How would I transfer these files the way things are set up now?
<GodfatherofEire> ScottG489, its not one key, its a sequence of keys
<agampher> i am wondering that as well, ScottG489
<mikulak_> i m Polish
<ScottG489> lol
<Tidus> GT: either through NFS, samba, or scp
<agampher> mikulak_, that explains it
<agampher> haha
<ScottG489> hold on let me try something. ill press alt+sysrq then type REISUB
<Tidus> can the two machines access each other through ssh ?
<robinpahwa> captainm: it always get stuck somewhere in middle
<GT> Tidus: I don't know, I'm not even sure what SSH is yet. =/
<onetinsoldier> oh wow! REISUB is a sequence of keys.. how obvious, how in the world could i have missed this!?!?
<alfredo0815> jim_p, --limit-rate=20k  , for more see the manual ;)
<Tidus> GT: Secure Shell Server
<ScottG489> nop lol
<agampher> so REISUB is actually R E I S U B?
<agampher> haha
<ScottG489> no it isnt
<ScottG489> i just tried
<captainm> robinpahwa: what gets stuck? the install?
<GT> Tidus: That doesn't help me.
<agampher> haha
<ScottG489> ill google it
<Tidus> GT: try this on one of the machines. sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<agampher> ScottG489: Holding down Alt and SysRq (which is the Print Screen key) while slowly typing REISUB will get you safely restarted. REISUO will do a shutdown rather than a restart.
<onetinsoldier> yes.. everyone knows about Alt+SysRq+REISUB... how could they not know? lol
<GT> Tidus: Couldn't i just set up this crossover, which I have some vague idea of how to do? =/
<Tidus> then use the other and type this in a terminal: ssh (that machines ip address)
<agampher> ScottG489: random googlefu
<Tidus> GT: trust me, this would be the easier solution without having to completely hose your network configs
<robinpahwa> captainm: yes
<agampher> onetinsoldier: lol
<robinpahwa> captainm: E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<agampher> ScottG489: slower this time then
<omar> I am trying to install tor in my ubuntu
<ardchoille> onetinsoldier: the keys R-E-I-S-U-B
<robinpahwa> captainm: this installation of font is creating the installation to get stuck
<onetinsoldier> agampher: hehe... :=)
<ASULutzy> alt+syseq+REISUB REISUB is a sequence of keys, R-E-I-S-U-B, basically each alt+sysrq+letter is doing something different, the r sets the keyboard to raw input or something, long story short, it sends all processes term, then all processes kill, unmounts the file system, and then reboots, among other things
<omar> tor packages is installed
<omar> and privoxy also
<GT> Tidus: Okay, it's the newest version already...
<ScottG489> http://kember.net/articles/231/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart
<ardchoille> ASULutzy: thank you :)
<omar> also tor button is installed in firefox
<agampher> ScottG489: yeah, thats the link I saw
<omar> but tor is not working yet
<omar> can you help me please
<ScottG489> So I type R-E-I-S-U-B while im holding down alt+prnscrn?
<agampher> ScottG489: learn something new everyday
<agampher> ScottG489: i suppose, this is new to me
<ardchoille> ScottG489: yes, but that is a sort of last resort
<ScottG489> Is compiz just for KDE?
<Tidus> GT: now open a terminal on the other machine, type this: ssh (ip address of the other computer), push enter
<ardchoille> ScottG489: no
<Tidus> should ask for your password
<ScottG489> ardchoille: trust me i have plenty of last resorts, and im sure that that wont even work most of the time
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: You may have to hold down alt+fn+printscreen, depending
<onetinsoldier> First thing we have to do though.. is get the kernel to hang on us! now, how to do that.. let's see
<robinpahwa> captainm: but package manager shows that ubuntu extras are installed
<ScottG489> ok im gonna try it, if i suddenly leave you will know i got it
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yes, that is the last resort, the only time that won't work is if the entire kernel has blown up
<agampher> ScottG489: haha
<GT> Tidus: ssh: connect to host (IP) port 22: Network is unreachable.
<robinpahwa> captainm: Still the same erron on playing
<Hangwire> Hey can anyone help me with rtorrent? where do i put the rtorrent.rc file????
<BobPenguin> what command can I use to check free disk space?
<onetinsoldier> BobPenguin: df -h
<Tidus> GT: you sure you installed openssh-server on the other one?
<BobPenguin> thanks onetinsoldier!
<onetinsoldier> bobber205: yw
<Tidus> and restored your network configs to the way they were before?
<MrWindex> what's the easiest way to access shared files from a windows xp computer?
<GodfatherofEire> Well, anyway, how would I go about changing the CD Import settings on intrepid so that it only rips at say, 128kbps instead of say 192kbps or higher?
<GT> Tidus:
<GT> Reading package lists... Done
<GT> Building dependency tree
<GT> Reading state information... Done
<GT> openssh-server is already the newest version.
<FloodBot3> GT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GT> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<Hangwire> Hey can anyone help me with rtorrent? where do i put the rtorrent.rc file????
<robinpahwa> I have intalled ubuntu extras still i could not play Mp3 files - anybody has Idea ?
<onetinsoldier> GT: we get feeling of 'being there', lol
<omar> what about tor on ubuntu
<omar> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<GT> onetinsoldier: That's what I was going for.
<onetinsoldier> GT: we are right there at your computer with you now...lol
<ardchoille> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<canthus13> How would i rename my machine?
<GodfatherofEire> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onetinsoldier> GT: haha
<ScottG489> Ok yea its not working. holding down alt + printscreen is just opening up a bunch of save screenshot windows
<captainm> robinpahwa: try just searching for "mp3" in add/remove and installing the gstreamer package that pops u
<ScottG489> typing reisub isnt doing anything
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Hold down fn too
<agampher> ScottG489: try alt-fn-prn
<ScottG489> i did try that
<ASULutzy> alt+fn+printscrn+REISUB
<ScottG489> i tried like everything
<c4pt> how can i remap eth1 to wlan0?
<agampher> ScottG489: ah, well, all of your machines are FUBAR
<ScottG489> and now fucking print screen windows wont stop poping up
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Don't let go of alt+printscreen+sysrq the whole time
<onetinsoldier> ScottG489: i'mnot sure, but i think you actually have to have the kernel hang on you first.. that's why i typed the following in earlier...
<ASULutzy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<onetinsoldier> First thing we have to do though.. is get the kernel to hang on us! now, how to do that.. let's see
<agampher> ScottG489: haha, try alt-sysrq-FUBAR
<ASULutzy> Don't do that, that doesn't give stuff time to clean up or sync, it'll just reboot once it hits B
<ScottG489> well im not holding down alt and printscreen anymore because i have about 20 windows popuped up right now and i cant fucking type
<robinpahwa> captainm: its already installed
<agampher> it was a joke
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: You could always switch to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 and put it in from there
<captainm> robinpahwa: what are you trying to play the file with?
<agampher> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUBAR
<BobPenguin> is there a command I can use to clean the trash folder? is there a command I can use to see hidden folders?
<robinpahwa> captainm: totem
<GT> Tidus: Also, I didn't make any changes to the configurations of the interfaces I usded to connect to this network with.
<onetinsoldier> for the meaning of FUBAR watch Saving Private Ryan
<agampher> that too
<ks3> BobPenguin: In the file manager, type CTRL+H to show hidden files
<GT> Tidus: On either of these machines.
<dave_> Can somebody please assist me in settting up dual monitors?
<captainm> robinpahwa: Have you tried any other files?
<dave_> Please pM me to talk privately
<dave_> I would greatly appreciate it
<robinpahwa> yes many
<BobPenguin> thanks ks3, I'm trying to fix a box and I cannot start gnome there, so I'm looking for a command I can use on the command shell
<ASULutzy> agampher: I know what it means, I'm saying you shouldn't tell people to push buttons on their keyboard that you don't know what it'll do, even in jest... It'd be like telling  people to rm -rf random stuff and be like LOLJOKE DONT DO IT afterwards, it's just a bad idea
<onetinsoldier> dave_: i hear that one tool to help do that is...  grandr
<onetinsoldier> !grandr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grandr
<ks3> BobPenguin: ls -a
<ASULutzy> !info grandr
<ubottu> grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<onetinsoldier> !info grandr
<ubottu> grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<agampher> my bad
<robinpahwa> captainm: Yes many, First it just played even i place my cursor over them
<wyrmul> I am trying to resize an ntfs partition, sda1.  But it has a warning about being unable to read the contents of the file system.  if I mount the partition then gparted can see it just fine but I cannot resize it.  any thoughts?
<lianimator> how do I make the default icon size smaller on the desktop?
<dave_> Well I've heard that the bet to try is envyng
<dave_> That's what most people use
<BobPenguin> thanks ks3
<GodfatherofEire1> Would somebody give me a hand with changing the import quality of a CD already? Sorry if I'm repeating myself, but my connection dropped
<ASULutzy> dave_: If you have an ati or nvidia card you can try using envyng (it's not really for setting up dual monitors, it installs your card's drivers)
<onetinsoldier> dave_: now, thats' to install video card drivers, at your won risk
<onetinsoldier> own*
<dave_> I have two monitors set up, the problem is that they both display the EXACT same thing, mouse, windows, everything
<dave_> That's my problem. They both display so I know it should work
<robinpahwa> captainm: I installed VLC player, and all the files are working fine there
<ASULutzy> dave_: grandr should be able to help you, just uncheck mirror output and drag the monitors apart
<deftone7> o.k I can't get the ubuntu live cd installer to recognize any partitions on my hard drive.....any ideas?
<ScottG489> oh god help me
<omar> plz I have a clear problem with tor
<dave_> OK I will
<ScottG489> the print screen windows are coming back
<onetinsoldier> from what i've heard about envy-ng.. i wouldn't use it
<omar> I installed the packages
<ScottG489> there are like 30 of them open right now
<ScottG489> how do i stop them from cming
<omar> packages of tor & Privoxy
<GT> ScottG489: Just wait for them to stop, andn close them all. I'm sorry they were messing with you.
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Switch to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 and then do alt+sysrq+fn+REISUB, that'll reboot ya
<omar> and make some modifications and the following
<omar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2702743
<captainm> robinpahwa: could you try "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3"?
<omar> but tor still not working
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Or just ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<russianwizard> I'm having trouble installing a display driver. When ever I try to run the install script via root terminal it says 'pkginfo' could not be found, but pkginfo is right next to the setup script.
<omar> can anybody help me step by step please
<ASULutzy> GT: We weren't messing with him, that's a real way to safely restart Linux.
<deftone7> anyone know why ubuntu partitioner will not recognize my hard drive or partitions??
<five_> how do i drag and drop in virtualbox
<ScottG489> GT: yea i kinda figured that.
<robinpahwa> captainm: Didn't worked
<GT> ASULutzy: I saw "messing with" going on, I'm pretty sure.
<omar> no
<ScottG489> GT: and i have waited for them to stop coming but then just show up again
<ScottG489> GT: is there really any truth to the REISUB thing?
<GT> ScottG489: Ctrl+At+Backspace WILL restart X, which would get rid of them.
<ASULutzy> GT: alt+sysrq+REISUB is real.
<onetinsoldier> yes.. it is real
<ASULutzy> GT: Go google linux vulcan nerve pinch or something
<GT> ScottG489: Honestly, I'm not sure what REISUB is.
<oskar-> of course
<dave_> onetinsoldier: How exactly do I use grandr?
<ASULutzy> GT: you ought to be, it's the only way to safely restart a Linux box in certain situations
<DarkSotM> just do a google for reisub and see
<c4pt> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ASULutzy> dave_: sudo apt-get install grandr && grandr
<dave_> I know THAT, how do I configure it for two monitors
<rockyrock> I can't boot! I get error 18 with GURB. I have a laptop with Windows and Ubuntu. Today i installed ubuntu 8.10 and i got that error immediately after the installation! So what to do???
<deftone7> having trouble installing ubuntu 8.10
<ASULutzy> GT, ScottG489: See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Ghoul> lol another fellow with 2 monitor problem
<captainm> robinpahwa: The installation didn't work?
<onetinsoldier> dave_: i don't know. i would think it would be fairly intuitive though. i hear it ia gui. i would try and help but i'm just a one monitor guy. although, i suppose i could still install it and check it out.
<onetinsoldier> ia=is
<GT> ScottG489: Just do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<hatter243> rockyrock, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77042.html
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: yes but im only suppose to type that if my system has aparently frozen, not when its functioning normally?
<ScottG489> gt: i think its fine now
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yes
<BobPenguin> I need to liberate some space from the main disk using a command line on a freshly superubuntu box. I was thinking about removing Open Office (I could reinstall it later). What command can I use to do that?
<ijustam> is there a way to view sound devices from cmd line?
<robinpahwa> captainm: I installed the file ... but it didn't helped me in playing my files
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: well thanks for the heads up on that one......
<Gnea> ijustam: cat /proc/asound/cards
<markolonius> hey, i need some help.  i am trying to build qc-usb and it needs the kernel sources to be configured. when i do 'make old config && make prepare it gives me make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.  anyway to get past this?
<robinpahwa> captainm: Files are playing with VLC player witout ny errors
<onetinsoldier> dave_: ok. i installed it and i now have it running
<ijustam> Gnea: but that only gives hardware?
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: It's not a normal way to restart, it's for if things break really badly, which is what you were talking about earlier. It's much better than holding the power button, which can potentially cause issues with the hard drive/filesystem
<ijustam> is there a way to include software?
<ijustam> i, for some reason, have 3 OSS devices
<Gnea> ijustam: a soundcard is a piece of hardware.
<robinpahwa> captainm: How this mouse over playing of Mp3 files works
<Gnea> ijustam: then the cards file will tell you what those 3 devices are
<bm> hello
<simplenewb> How do I mount my cannon sd600 camera so i can write files to the SD card?
<captainm> robinpahwa: robinpahwa are you using xine or gstreamer with totem?
<dave_> onetinsoldier: Please use PM
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10 I need to detect and mount my digital camera, any help?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: ok well thanks ill try it next time my computer freezes up
<ScottG489> Does anyone know if compiz is just for KDE or does it work in GNOME too?
<bm> hello any one wanna chat
<robinpahwa> captainm: yes i have installed gstreamer
<Gnea> simplenewb: probably with libusb - not all of them show up as a mountable device, you need to use something like f-spot or gtkam to talk to the device through libusb
<jerre> ScottG489: it works for gnome too
<BULLE> bm: asl ?
<DarkSotM> compiz should work for all wm
<Gnea> !ubuntu | bm
<ScottG489> ok
<ubottu> bm: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<deftone7> Need Help!
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10 I need to detect and mount my digital camera, any help?
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10 I need to detect and mount my digital camera, any help?
<Gnea> !helpme | deftone7
<ubottu> deftone7: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnea> !repeat | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BCM43> I have  Powerbook G4 and the fan will not run. It is the same computer mentioned in the first post of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222413. I am having the same problem of the computer shutting down after a lot of work.
<iShock> Gnea: Stop spamming the bot?
<bm> who wanna chat
<iShock> !offtopic | bm
<ubottu> bm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> iShock: I'm not.
<iShock> !offtopic | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deftone7> Trying to install Ubuntu but the partitioner is not recognizing my unallocated space or my hard drive.
<Gnea> iShock: don't play games, now stop that.
<iShock> Xubuntu 8.10 I need to detect and mount my digital camera, any help?
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please tell whet module I need for this wifi card : "product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] / vendor: Intel Corporation " ? Thanks.
<dave_> Can anybody walk me through setting up dual monitors in ubuntu with a radeon x800????????
<dave_> please help me
<DarkSotM> deftone7: can you use cfdisk or fdisk on it?
<deftone7> no i can't DarkSotM
<deftone7> i'm on the livecd right now
<DarkSotM> do you know the dvice name?
<SSilver2k> got a weird question.  i have two gps modules.  one uses the cypress_m8 driver, and now works fine in 8.10.  i can cat ttyUSB0 and get output data no problem.  i bought a new module which uses the FTDI USB-SERIAL driver and dmesg shows it as being attatched to USB0, but i cant cat anything out of it.  sometimes when both ar eplugged in, i will finally get data, but 99% it wont output
<oskar-> deftone7, please look at the output of (1) "cat /proc/partitions" (2) "blkid"; is your hard drive shown there?
<dave_> Somebody please help me
<Gnea> iShock: also, in case you missed it, please see my response to simplenewb above
<Gnea> dave_: stop begging.
<iShock> It's gone out of the window Gnea, repeat?
<dave_> gnea, stop being an ass
<sara-> hi is secondlife on ubuntu? its only available for hardy herion
<Gnea> !guidelines | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> dave_: I am?
<dave_> Yes, very much so
<deftone7> major minor  #blocks  name
<deftone7>    7     0    1688300 loop0
<robinpahwa> captainm: i have unistalled the gstreamer and reinstalled it
<kdub> is there a C library for making http requests out there already?
<Gnea> dave_: I beg to differ. please read the guidelines, then ask again.
<sara-> !secondlife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife
<robinpahwa> captainm: Still nothing
<Calamari> secondlife runs on vrtually any linux
<onetinsoldier> dave_: asking for help as if your desperate is ok in my book, but if it's repeated very frequently, then that is annoying
<Calamari> although its beta for linux version and not tht stabe
<Calamari> *stable
<captainm> robinpahwa: last try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<dave_> No, I stand corrected. You just don't have a life of your own so you sit in a chatroom all day kiddie-copping people for breaking minor rules
<ASULutzy> dave_: You need the fglrx drivers presumably, though from what I hear the open source radeon drivers are getting better
<DarkSotM> deftone7: Is it like /dev/hda or /dev/sda?
<ASULutzy> ! patience | dave
<ubottu> dave: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dave_> well I've heard envyng is the best
<ASULutzy> dave_: Envy just installs the drivers for you. It goes and installs fglrx
<BCM43>  I have  Powerbook G4 and the fan will not run. It is the same computer mentioned in the first post of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222413. I am having the same problem of the computer shutting down after a lot of work.
<ASULutzy> dave_: Envy has nothing to do with dual monitors.
<oskar-> deftone7, look also at the output of "lspci" and "dmesg". maybe you want to pastebin it (please don't paste into the channel)
<ASULutzy> dave_: and to be fair, I think system -> administration -> hardware drivers can probably handle installing fglrx as well if not better than envy
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, Now I REALLY need some help, I've been askin for the last half an hour to an hour and I STILL have no response, would somebody PLEASE tell me how I can change the import quality of an MP3?
<onetinsoldier> dave_: as far as getting the fglrx divers installed.. i used the following guide, which worked flawlessly except libsdtc++5 doesn't go by that name anymore... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gnea> dave_: If you continue to be disrespectful, then perhaps you don't really need help. if envyng works so much better, then you wouldn't be here begging for help.
<Gnea> !ati | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rockyrock> during the partitioning level, what is the difference to make a partition at the beginning of the disk or at the end??? Which one to select??
<Gnea> GodfatherofEire1: what are you using to import it?
<GodfatherofEire1> Gnea: Rhythmbox and or Sound Juicer
<deftone7> oskar: doing it right now....be ready
<deftone7> lol
<GodfatherofEire1> I just need to get the quality down to around 128 - 160kbps
<Gnea> GodfatherofEire1: I'm unsure what you're talking about... is this from a stream like last.fm or what?
<ASULutzy> GodfatherofEire1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<SSilver2k> got a weird question.  i have two gps modules.  one uses the cypress_m8 driver, and now works fine in 8.10.  i can cat ttyUSB0 and get output data no problem.  i bought a new module which uses the FTDI USB-SERIAL driver and dmesg shows it as being attatched to USB0, but i cant cat anything out of it.  sometimes when both ar eplugged in, i will finally get data, but 99% it wont output
<oskar-> GodfatherofEire1, sound-juicer, edit, preferences, output format, ....
<deftone7> http://pastebin.com/d67d37172
<Hangwire>   can someone help me with RTORRENT?
<ASULutzy> !ask | Hangwire
<ubottu> Hangwire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GodfatherofEire1> Oskar- it doesnt show what the bitrate actually is
<Gnea> oskar-, GodfatherofEire1: rhythmbox doesn't do that.
<GodfatherofEire1> Gnea, no, just a CD
<ASULutzy> GodfatherofEire1: again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Hangwire> Im having a problem with rtorrent. Ive downloaded the rtorrent.rc, moved it to the home folder, renamed it to .rtorrent.rc and it gives me this error : rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:4: Invalid start of name.
<punzada> quick question, when using sed if i would pipe it through a command to eliminate a phrase like normal i know the syntax is s/expression/replacement, but i'm having trouble when the expression is a directory name and i have to replace the entire name say /tux/ in the file, I basically need to remove one or the other of the / to make the directory in the line stay intact
<punzada> anyone know the correct syntax for that?
<Hangwire> Im having a problem with rtorrent. Ive downloaded the rtorrent.rc, moved it to the home folder, renamed it to .rtorrent.rc and it gives me this error : rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:4: Invalid start of name. Can anyone please help me?
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: What's on line 4 of the file?
<Cyynic> hey all, I've got a noob question here. When installing from source, if i forgot the 'make' step, how do i uninstall after doing 'make install' so i can try again in the right order?
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: nothing, its empty.
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: copy the entire file's contents to a pastebin
<GodfatherofEire1> ASULutzy, sorry bout that, just tryin to respond to them
<Gnea> GodfatherofEire1: oooooooh... I would suggest ripperx then
<hatter243> punzada, you can escape slashes that you need to keep in the expression
<Hangwire> pastebin?
<ASULutzy> !paste | Hangwire
<ubottu> Hangwire: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GodfatherofEire1> Gnea, thanks
<dennda> Hi. When slightly using the computer, rhytmbox starts stuttering (e.g. when scrolling in firefox). This happens on several performant systems. How can I fix this? I already reniced rhytmbox to -5
<punzada> i tried using \ before one of the / but it didn't work any :(
<Cool-Nick> ﻿I recently installed ubuntu on an older computer with a newer hard drive. I reinstalled ubuntu on a small partition at the beginning of my drive and rebooted to receive the same error.
<hatter243> punzada, if you wanted to replace /tux/ with tux you can use s/\/tux\//tux
<ASULutzy> dennda: Firefox is being screwy lately, I've noticed it using near 100% CPU for no good reason sometimes
<onetinsoldier> punzada: oh, hmmm, that's what i was about to suggest trying
<punzada> and if i wanted it totally gone it would be s/\/tux\/// ?
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91837/
<dennda> ASULutzy: It also happens when fastly switching between workspaces
<robinpahwa> captainm: I installed totem with Xine backend .. and now it is working
<hatter243> punzada, I'm not an expert, but I believe that is correct
<dennda> I mean, even my old crappy winamp on windows me on a *much* slower box did not choke even when the core was melting...
<tiyowan> ASULutzy: Firefox has some memory leak problems, unfortunately.
<deftone7> oskar-: i don't understand why it's not recognizing my hard drive or the unallocated space i made for ubuntu so i can dual boot vista and ubuntu
<BCM43>  I have  Powerbook G4 and the fan will not run. It is the same computer mentioned in the first post of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222413. I am having the same problem of the computer shutting down after a lot of work.
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91837/
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: if you havent seen it.
<hatter243> punzada, if you are still having trouble, a good place to ask again would be #bash as this is not an ubuntu specific problem
<captainm> robinpahwa: It should've worked with gstreamer too, weird. At least it's working now.
<punzada> yeah figured i'd give here a shot first, thanks :)
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: I saw it, don't spam paste... Does your file really have all those extra blank lines?
<guntbert> Cyynic: should be no problem, without 'make' there is nothing to 'make install', so I'd just 'make', and then 'make install'
<DarkSotM> deftone7: What kind of drive is it IDE, sATA?
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: No, not at all. I guess the paste thing put them.
<Cyynic> guntbert, oky doke, i'll try again...
<robinpahwa> Captainm: whats the difference bw 2 ?
<deftone7> SATA DarkSotM
<oskar-> deftone7, have you also pastebinned the dmesg output?
<ScottG489> i just got compiz but im not sure how to use it
<guntbert> Cyynic: btw, don't forget most programs need a 'configure' first :)
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: any ideas?
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: Weird, I could give you my .rtorrent.rc, but I don't see what's going on with your's, what was the error again? and you're just typing rtorrent into a terminal right?
 * CaptainMorgan is the real Capt
<iShock> Gnea: F-spot isn't detecting it either.
<captainm> robinpahwa: gstreamer and xine do  essentialy the same thing but gstreamer is newer. Xine is a bit more mature though
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: Yes, just typing rtorrent into a terminal. rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:4: Invalid start of name.
<Cyynic> guntbert, yeah, i've been putzing with ubuntu for a year now, but every attempt at compiling from source has been an utter failure :) i
<Gnea> iShock: do you get anything with this command:  tail -f /var/log/syslog  when you plug the camera in?
<Calamari> right.... heres my problem.... at uni, i have to go through a proxy. im back home now, and i've reset preferences>proxy and reset proxy settings in synaptis... but still things like transmission get a 407 (proxy auth req)
<onetinsoldier> Cyynic: what are you trying to compile?
<Cyynic> guntbert, i've ./configure -ed and now sudo make -ed... now for the make install...
<redregis> bonjour !
<deftone7> oskar-: here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/91840/
<DarkSotM> deftone7: hmm... I just tried cfdisking my sATA drive and it wouldn't open (I'm in the liveCD too)  let me see...
<Cyynic> guntbert, gnugo - i couldn't find it in the repos, and i've been wanting to figure this compiling thing out :)
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: Weird, I guess I can paste mine which I know works and you can edit it however you think is appropriate
<rellik> anyone able to give some advice on updating?  I have an old 7.04 I'm trying to bring to 8.10 (following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades), but it just complains that it can't find the repositories
<onetinsoldier> Cyynic: roger
<Calamari> it also affects wget.... wget says 407 for everything, but i've disabled every trace of proxy setting from the system..... any ideas?
<guntbert> Cyynic: 'make' doesn't need sudo, only 'make install'
<captainm> Hangwire: ASULutzy: I've had the same problem for a while now. Haven't been able to find a solution
 * redregis cherche Français...
<BCM43> Linux sucks because the fan won't work on a Powerbook G4
<deftone7> DarkSotM: at least i'm not the only one having that problem....any ideas?
<Cyynic> guntbert, ah... that's probably what i was doing wrong then huh? :)
<Hangwire> ASULutzy, thank you, but I am doing it the right way? renaming it to .rtorrent.rc, moving it to Home?
<oskar-> BCM43, powerbooks perhaps suck
<Gnea> BCM43: that's not a fault of Linux.
<robinpahwa> captainm: well thankyou, you helped me a lot
<BCM43> Lol, I know
<deftone7> any ideas oskar- ??
<BCM43> but still
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: and okay, give me yours. might as well try.
<Gnea> BCM43: then don't make claimless accussations.
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91842/
<guntbert> Cyynic: no, nothing wrong, just not necessary, and therefore...
<tiyowan> BCM43: What kernel are you using?
<pdtpatri1k> hi there deftone7 did it work?
<DarkSotM> deftone7:  You might want to try setting up the filesystem with another livecd I'm googling the problem now
<pdtpatri1k> deftone7 did it work for ya?
<BCM43> Gnea: http://bash.org/?152037
<Kuba> hi
<Cyynic> guntbert, yeah, but i was neglecting to sudo the make install... it seems to have worked this time. thanks!
<Gnea> BCM43: bash.org is not a credible source, and that is offtopic.
<iShock> Gnea: It finds the pictures now, but I can't view them.
<Kuba> I get a empty list in GDM Face Browser, wtf?
<deftone7> DarkSotM: i guess i can try ubuntu hardy live cd
<BCM43> Gnea: sorry
<guntbert> Cyynic: glad to hear :)
<qcjn2> hey , never seen so manyu people in this chat, remember the time to come here
<deftone7> just sucks cause my wireless card definitely works with Intrepid
<iShock> Gnea: It finds the pictures now, but I can't view them.
<Cyynic> guntbert - sweet, this is some kinda linux right of passage isn't it? ;)
<Gnea> iShock: what camera is it?
<shovi_> how do i turn the bloody keyrings off, or make it stop asking me
<oskar-> deftone7, the hard drive is recognized as sda somehow, but maybe not completely
<iShock> Gnea: Digital Concepts 89379-Z
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: Thank you very very much! Suprisingly it worked!
<Gnea> BCM43: eh, that's true to a certain extent, I suppose, but trolling will always come back and bite that person back
<deftone7> oskar-: i've tried using gparted with no luck....i've tried resizing the partitionn on vista with no luck....not sure why it's not seeing anything
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: glad to hear it, enjoy rtorrent, it's amazing :)
<onetinsoldier> Cyynic: i am having trouble finding guntbert on google. where did you get it? sourceforge? btw, gnugo is in the normal repo. don't know why you haven't been able to find it in a repo
<actafool> ok i have problems with my screen can someone tell me why my screen flashing periodic like flashgliht ;(
<ASULutzy> Hangwire: rtorrent + screen +ssh = ability to manage torrents on  my home server from any computer connected to the internet, it's great
<Gnea> iShock: are you using f-spot or something else to try to view the photos?
<oskar-> deftone7, did the drive work before with the same computer?
<iShock> Gnea, something else. It gives something about 2 SOI markers or something
<guntbert> Cyynic: ??, as English is not my first language I have trouble understanding your last statement
<DarkSotM> deftone7:  Can you mount the drive allright?
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: why would you want to get me? ;-)
<deftone7> it's a brand new western digital 320GB Caviar.
<actafool> ok my screen blinking ;(
<deftone7> it wont see it at all
<actafool> can someone help this blinking is so annoyng ;(
<Gnea> iShock: well what is 'something else'?
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: sorry, i thought he was replying to my question to him earlier when i asked him what he was compiling. thought he was compiling 'guntbert' and 'gnugo'...lol. sorry
<Hangwire> ASULutzy: Sounds very nice, and i like CLI programs. Again, thank you.
<onetinsoldier> replying*
<j_bsdxinu> I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 in two laptops
<actafool> ?
<iShock> Gnea, uh. . GPicView
<robotmonkeys> does updated use /etc/init.d files like sysvinit did?
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: np, was just pulling your leg :)
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: ok, mind if i compile you then?
<ASULutzy> actafool: instead of saying AMG SCREEN FLASH HALP, you could try detailing what kind of hardware you have, what you have tried, what you've done recently that could have possibly started this problem or whether this is a fresh install, etc
<j_bsdxinu> I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 in two laptops. The first one when log in connects to Wireless ok, the second asks for a wallet password and there is no docs explaining this :(
<Gnea> iShock: try gtkam
<actafool> can someone tell me why my screen is blinking..
<Gnea> !info gtkam
<ubottu> gtkam (source: gtkam): GTK+ application for digital still cameras. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.15-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 504 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: sounds kinky.. doesn't it?
<burim> hello
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: but please don't make me - but thats enough OT by now :)
<oskar-> deftone7, does "/dev/sda" show up, if you write "cat /proc/partitions"?
<patrik> HI, just tried to install some software with Synaptic and It tells me the software is not authenticated. Do I need to worry? The software should be in the standard repositories.
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: lo,. i agree
<j_bsdxinu> I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 in two laptops. The first one when log in connects to Wireless ok, the second asks for password before connecting to wireless and there is no docs explaining this :(
<hischild> patrik, have you tried to update first?
<ardchoille> patrik: have you added 3rd party repos?
<burim> im dual booting, xp and ubuntu 8.10, using grub for my boot menu, is it safe to delete my ubuntu partition ? will i still be able to boot xp ?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Off-topic,  but I couldn't resist. :) You'd need ~10TB for the human memory.
<ASULutzy> patrik: That's weird, all the stuff in the official repositories should be good, did you apt-get update first?
<deftone7> major minor  #blocks  name
<deftone7>    7     0    1688300 loop0
<patrik> I have medibuntu but that's it.
<deftone7> that's what it shows
<markolonius> hey anyone know how to change the gnome launcher to start an applications with a command as i would in the terminal?
<ASULutzy> patrik: Yea, medibuntu's packages will complain about that iirc
<ardchoille> patrik:  sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<hashbrowns> I can't boot to windows xp pro x64 after installing ubuntu 8.10 64-bit version.  After grub starts to load my windows installation, my windows installation says "NTLDR is missing" and I have not choice to but to restart my computer.
<patrik> But this is 7zip which I don't think is in the medibuntu repo. I'll try to update. Wait a sec
<ardchoille> patrik: and that should be the last time you see that unauthenticated message
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: lol. i roger that. and the correct version of Arnold Schwarzenegger for a neural network cpu
<iShock> Gnea: It's nothing but solid black ...
<Gnea> iShock: and what did syslog have to say about it?
<j_bsdxinu> laptop asks for password when connecting to wireless is there a way to disable this
<patrik> I found the problem. The mirror I was using was down.
<DarkSotM> deftone7:  what is the output of dmesg?
<oskar-> deftone7, did you get access to the hard drive in any other way? maybe it is not connected/jumpered/... correctly? is the bios version perhaps too old? (not very likely, but i had this for a quite new, large drive)
<tiyowan> j_bsdxinu: That's a bit vague...do you mean it keeps asking you for the password everytime you try to connect?
<oskar-> DarkSotM, http://paste.ubuntu.com/91840/
<onetinsoldier> !grub | hashbrowns
<ubottu> hashbrowns: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<j_bsdxinu> tiyowan, no, only at login when first connecting to wireless it asks for wallet pass
<Gnea> iShock: perhaps it's not supported..
<BCM43> I have  Powerbook G4 and the fan will not run. It is the same computer mentioned in the first post of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222413. I am having the same problem of the computer shutting down after a lot of work.
<deftone7> oskar-: the jumper settings are in default master
<ScottG489> Im kinda having trouble understanding how files work in Linux. I mean I click on a file to "run" it but nothing happens
<j_bsdxinu> tiyowan, i know this can be avoided as the second laptop does not do it
<tiyowan> BCM43: What kernel are you using?
<iShock> Gnea: The resolution was wayyyy too high.. 2***x1*** too big :P
<j_bsdxinu> it just connects
<jun_> anyone else having difficulty getting LAN working with a gigabyte ex58 mobo?
<tiyowan> tiyowan: What version of ubuntu?
<tiyowan> oops.
<mikethk> aloha.... can someone gief me whole line to start nvidia xconfig in terminal, cause it dosent seem to work
<tiyowan> tiyowan: What version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> iShock: I didn't think 3.1MP could do that...
<iShock> It can.
<BCM43> tiyowan: A kernal from a while ago. Perhaps I should update? I'm just not sure if I can keep it cool long enough to update
<deftone7> oskar-: as far as motherboard is concerned i took it to the manufacturer and they have the latest bios on it
<jun_> ifconfig isn't showing either of my LAN ports
<mikethk>  aloha.... can someone gief me whole line to start nvidia xconfig in terminal, cause it dosent seem to work
<oskar-> deftone7, ok... i have no further ideas. sorry
<hischild> BCM43, you can always get a liveCD, chroot to your env, then update
<tiyowan> j_bsdxinu: Sorry, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<BCM43> hischild: I did, it fails even using a live cd
<burim> im dual booting xp and ubuntu 8.10, using grub for my boot menu, is it safe to delete my ubuntu partition ? will i still be able to boot xp ?
<DarkSotM> deftone7: This drive shows in the bios right?
<sisif> Hello guys. Is some one here willing to assist me with installing drivers for a Intel 4965 wifi card ?
<tiyowan> BCM43: "A kernel from a while ago" isn't very helpful.
<hischild> BCM43, with the kernel you seek?
<BCM43> tiyowan: I know, booting it up now to see which one
<deftone7> DarkSotM: yes it's there alright
<Gnea> BCM43: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81744
<j_bsdxinu> tiyowan, 8.10
<deftone7> I can boot vista with no problems
<hashbrowns> onetinsoldier: that link didnt help.  GRUB is installed, my windows installation just wont boot.  It spits out "NTLDR is missing" and I have no choice but to restart the computer.
<shovi> Hey, whats a good notifier for Gmail???
<shovi> and
<DarkSotM> deftone7: hmm... give me a minute to look at the output
<yans> join #perl
<jun_> hi all, i'm finding the wireless connection on my DWA-556 to be unreliable with the ath9k drivers. Any ideas?
<Gnea> hashbrowns: fixboot
<shovi> Can thunderbird have a tray notifier..? or minimize to tray in linux
<oskar-> burim, i would first run the computer from the windows installation cd and do a "fixmbr" (google for it). after that it should boot without grub, and then removing the linux partition is safe
<onetinsoldier> hashbrowns: yes.. sorry about the 'incorrect' link
<Gnea> shovi: it already does, just minimize it and when you get new email it will notify you like windows messenger does
<Ghoul> ok, i'm trying to get 2 monitors working on my laptop; since grandr is useless i've googled around and it seems that i have to manually edit xorg.conf
<shovi> Well can i put it in the tray
<shovi> like windows
<Ghoul> this is my lspci -v output and the vga section:
<Ghoul> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2fa83d26
<hashbrowns> gnea: How do I go about doing that?  My windows install disk doesnt prompt me to push R to enter recovery console.  The only thing on my disk that in anyway resembles a recovery thing is Automated System Recovery.
<Ghoul> this is my manual editing of xorg so far:
<Ghoul> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d15a561e6
<Ghoul> .. i'm a bit confused of how to fill in the Driver section!? thus left it with question marks..
<Gnea> hashbrowns: XP or Vista?
<Ghoul> can a experienced user look at my xorg and see if it's alright before i save it? (and hopefully get the 2 monitors to run! :)
<hashbrowns> Gnea: XP pro X64 edition
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: please try to make your problem description all on one line
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: ok let me fetch and make it in one
<brrrrrrrrrrt> Ghoul: hm, reading a xorg.conf file one the fly is no fun... trial and error for you?
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: ok, sounds good
<Ghoul> this is my lspci -v output and the vga section: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2fa83d26 | this is my manual editing of xorg so far: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d15a561e6 .. i'm a bit confused of how to fill in the Driver section!? thus left it with question marks.. can a experienced user look at my xorg and see if it's alright before i save it? (and hopefully get the 2 monitors to run! :)
<Gnea> hashbrowns: ah ok, try #windows
<Ghoul> brrrrrrrrrrt: yes, i really dunno what linux is.. i'm googling around :)
<BCM43> Gnea: oh, thank you so much. did not see that
<BCM43> doing a cleans insatll of debian now
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: umm, now i'm not sure about what to fill in the Driver: section and in BusID section
<brrrrrrrrrrt> Ghoul: good thing, will keep your braincells alive :)
<Ghoul> that is the question basically; how do i determine the correct parameters for driver and bus ID
<sisif> Hello guys. Is some one here willing to assist me with installing drivers for a Intel 4965 wifi card ?
<brrrrrrrrrrt> sisif: have you found any tutorials/examples yet?
<Ghoul> brrrrrrrrrrt: well.. on the one hand yes.. on the other hand i dislike it because i'm wasting my time in such tasks; would be better if i allocate my time more productively
<bulio> My sound in ubuntu stopped working
<rockyrock> is there a newer kernel than this: 2.6.24-21-generic?
<bulio> I have volume turned up, and it was working earlier today
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: i wouldn't know anything about dual monitor as far as the xorg.conf file goes. for the driver it simply one line in the device section, like this(except you need the right driver name according to the driver you are using)...           Driver      "fglrx"
<Ghoul> things are supposed to just work... ubuntu is still not a ready desktop system for the average joe
<archman> bulio: try to restart gdm, or computer
<bulio> any idea what might be wrong?
<bulio> archman: I fif
<bulio> *did
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sisif> brrrrrrrrrrt: not really. I`ve been reading the ubuntuforums for almost an hour now, but still nothing.
<brrrrrrrrrrt> Ghoul: when it come to xorg.conf the proprietary driver should do most of the work for you,
<robin0800> Ghoul: if you can rebout and get into recovery mode you can run Xorg -configure
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: how do i determine the driver that i'm using?
<bulio> any other suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: you aren't talking about Ubuntu there.. you are talking about Linux in general.. just an fyi
<Ghoul> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2fa83d26 !?
<brrrrrrrrrrt> sisif: you have not found out what sort of chip your wireless card have?
<actafool> ok can anyone help me with my blinking fucking screen
<actafool> ops sorry for bad word
<actafool> again
<archman> bulio: well, i need to think a little...:)
<FloodBot3> actafool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: i guess so :) ubuntu/gnu/linux is not ready :))
<Ghoul> still fun though :)
<ardchoille> Ghoul: please take that elsewhere
<sisif> brrrrrrrrrrt: my chipset is a Intel Pro 6945 abn
<tiyowan> Ghoul: !ot
<Ghoul> ardchoille: true sry
<archman> bulio: you checked alsa mixer to see everything is finetuned?
<Ghoul> ok, i'll omit the driver line in xorg.. maybe that will work
<sisif> brrrrrrrrrrt: i`m not sure what module i need to install. On the other notebook (Dell Inspiron) I had to use ndiwrapper, but that was a BCM chipset
<bulio> archman: alsamixer is at 100% volume level
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: whether or not it's ready depends on a lot of things. i just installed and it worked for me with no problem, right from the get-go. now, if i wanted hardware accelerated OpenGL, then i had some work to do.
<Ghoul> ok, rephrasing my question; how do i determine what device driver i'm using?
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: what video card do you have?
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: you're right, it works from the get-go :)
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: SiS
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: omg
<Ghoul> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Ghoul> :)
<archman> bulio: system-prefs-sound --- sound playback on autodetect?
<bulio> archman: nope
<Hangwire> Can anyone help me with rtorrent? I can start the torrent download! When i press ^6 it gives me command mis-match! Help?
<Hangwire> Can anyone help me with rtorrent? I cant start the torrent download! When i press ^6 it gives me command mis-match! Help?
<archman> bulio: try it
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: i don't know how much i can help. but lets start by making sure you have this package installed --> xserver-xorg-driver-sis
<brrrrrrrrrrt> sisif: can this link help? http://www.google.com/linux?hl=no&q=Intel+4965+wifi&btnG=S%C3%B8k&lr=
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone else had files called "New Document.odt" and "New Spreadsheet.ods" show up in ~/Documents/, and if so, how do you get rid of them?
<DarkSotM> deftone7: It looks like the livecd has trouble loading sata kernel modules you might need to load them you self
<archman> bulio: and test sound in it
<Hangwire> alexbobp: why?
<Hangwire> Can anyone help me with rtorrent? I cant start the torrent download! When i press ^6 it gives me command mis-match! Help?
<bulio> archman: that was the first thing I tried and it didnt playback any sound on test
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: those look like templates for openoffice.org, but I've never seen them show up on any of my 11 Ubuntu systems
<n8tuser> tonyyarusso -> rm -rf "New Document.odt"   will not remove them?
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: you might want to tweak the "templates" path in oo.o
<tonyyarusso> n8tuser: it will, but they come back eventually - not sure what prompts it.
<Hangwire> Can anyone help me with rtorrent? I cant start the torrent download! When i press ^6 it gives me command mis-match! Help?
<sisif> brrrrrrrrrrt: not really :(
<archman> bulio: you tried all of the drivers listed there?
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: I haven't tried to make any templates though - any idea what would?
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: iirc, oo.o has ~/Documents in the templates path, but you can change that within oo.o prefs
<bulio> archman: In the preferences page, yeah
<bulio> none worked, and its strange because it worked this morning
<brrrrrrrrrrt> sisif: hm, is this not a step by step? http://www.nanonanonano.net/linux/debian/iwlwifi
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a2f7ee9
<Ghoul> so it is installed somewhere.. :)
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: no, it has /home/anthony/.openoffice.org2/user/template.  ~/Documents is the path for "My Documents" only.
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: .odt is open document template, it looks like it's keeping copies of the templates in Documents
<archman> bulio: i dunno... you tried using jack?
<deftone7> DarkSotM: Thank bud now I Know where to go from here. thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: and more importantly, regardless of where it puts such things, what kind of nonsense is automatically creating files like this ?
<DarkSotM> Glad I could help
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: this is one of the reason I don't use that suite ;)
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: gnome-office is in the repos, that may be more to your liking
<shovi> how do i make my keyring for Wireless netowkrs in networkmanager become automatic, instead of prompting me everytime i reboot
<bulio> archman: whats jack?
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: ok, good. now, without even looking, i would guess that your driver line should be... Driver      "sis"
<asterix> I installed the official ATI drivers following the instructions here...  http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html   How would I go about uninstalling them?
<brrrrrrrrrrt> shovi: hm, sounds dangerous to have the keyring auto open?
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: ok, well hmm i thought that i'b be something more exat
<archman> bulio: jack is the sound driver just like the alsa or oss you got is; it's used for low latency, i use it in music production
<shovi> well i never remember having one before, but now every time i boot into ubuntu it asks me to enter keyring pw.... i wanna get rid of it
<Ghoul> well thnx anyways, i'll just try this and reboot
<archman> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<snikpo> why do I get the Kubuntu Splash when I boot to Gnome?
<archman> bulio: maybe wanna try it?
<brrrrrrrrrrt> snikpo: because you initially installed kubuntu?
<HexFlash> how do i   make all my windows gnome transparent
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: you might also want to look at this... http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/SiS2.html
<snikpo> even though I select Gnome as default??
<bulio> archman: well I'd rather just get a working config like I had before
<bulio> thanks for the help
<ASULutzy> snikpo: go to system ->administration -> login window
<brrrrrrrrrrt> snikpo: try apt-cache search splash |grep screen ?
<archman> bulio: sorry then, try to ask again, maybe some expert might help you; also try to check if there is irc channel for the driver you used. you know which you used?
<snikpo> whoaaaaaaaaa here lol
<hatter243> If I've got a USB external drive that Ubuntu tells me it cannot mount, is it toast?
<snikpo> yes, it lists Gnome as "default session"...
<DarkSotM> hatter243: Not nessisarly
<ASULutzy> hatter243: What exactly does it say about not being able to mount it? If it was just an NTFS drive that wasn't shut down and it's "dirty" you can force a mount
<archman> bulio: also, which ubuntu you got?
<Cige> So awhile ago I installed ubuntu onto my formerly vista running laptop.
<Cige> I kept a partition for vista, but I have only loaded it a few times since the install.
<Cige> The problem is that now I have just discovered that the vista partition is missing.
<Cige> I'm wondering what could have caused this, and if I can reverse it.
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: i just looked it up. i was correct. it should be like like this 'example' --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6e5db6b3
<FloodBot3> Cige: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HexFlash> how can make everything inside a window transparent besides text and pictures and things like that
<Cige> sorry about the flood
<Gnea> hatter243: or you can install ntfsprogs and fix it from ubuntu
<hatter243> ASULutzy, I believe it was an NTFS volume
<simplenewb> I have a folder in my home dir that keeps reverting to it's old permissions every time I change them. How can I make my changes perm?
<hatter243> ASULutzy, and by mount, I mean double clicking its icon within Computer
<snikpo> ASULutzy: what is apt-cache?
<archman> bulio: is your audio unmuted in alsa mixer? (that 'sound speaker' icon)
<DarkSotM> hatter243: what does it say when you try to mount it?
<mosahin> I have a problem with DBDesigner4 on Ubuntu 8.10. It gives the "Unable to load libsqlmy.so " error although I followed the guide  in here and installed the dbExpress driver.
<hatter243> "Unable to mount location Can't mount file
<ardchoille> snikpo: that's where the package manager puts packages waiting to install
<mosahin> forgot the link: http://knightlust.blogspot.com/2008_01_01_archive.html
<snikpo> ASULutzy: obviously, I don't know what I'm doing or how to do it lol I need GUI I'm a real n00b
<HexFlash> how can make everything inside a window transparent besides text and pictures and things like that
<archman> bulio: you here, dude?
<mosahin> !dbdesigner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbdesigner
<ASULutzy> snikpo: I told you
<ASULutzy> Click System, then administration, then login window.
<guntbert> !repeat | HexFlash
<ubottu> HexFlash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ardchoille> !compiz | HexFlash look into using compiz for transparency
<ubottu> HexFlash look into using compiz for transparency: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<CaneToad> since the recent driver-related updates to 8.10, my audio doesn't work - shows that it is muted and can't unmute it...even a usb phone doesn't work
<snikpo> ASULutzy: right, I stated Gnome is set as default... it still boots as Kubuntu
<ASULutzy> hatter243: you should do sudo fdisk -l to find the name of the NTFS partition and then mount it using the terminal
<Mageiriki-me-bas> gr
<CaneToad> could anyone help me troubleshoot audio?  pretty please?
<hatter243> ASULutzy, fdisk -l says that it cannot open /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<snikpo> isn't there another GUI for Splash screen management that you have to get 3rd party?
<ASULutzy> snikpo: Oh, you're talking about your splash, not your login, my mistake
<ASULutzy> hatter243: sudo fdisk -l
<snikpo> yeah lol
<snikpo> now that we're on the right track hehe
<Cige> so, what I'm basically wondering is what could cause someone to accidentally eliminate a boot partition.
<onetinsoldier> Ghoul: this page i referred you to --> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/SiS2.html  ...i don't know how well or if any of those options would work, it looks like it from an old version of X11
<nat1192> Stupidity?
<jun_> Hi all. My wifi connection keeps dropping every so often. ath9k driver, dwa-556 pci card. any ideas?
<hatter243> ASULutzy, all that mentions are the /dev/sda partitions that my Ubuntu installation is currently using
<ASULutzy> hatter243: Doesn't make mention of any NTFS partitions?
<asterix> How do I tell exactly what video drivers my system is using right now?
<DarkSotM> hatter243: do you know the device name?
<hatter243> ASULutzy, doesn't even mention it.
<hatter243> DarkSotM, I assume it would be /dev/sdb, right?
<energY_> I CAN HAZ UBUNTUZ?
<DarkSotM> hatter243: probobly but I've had usb drive jump names before
<ASULutzy> hatter243: If it's a separate hard drive(not just a separate partition), and it's currently plugged in, and sudo fdisk -l doesn't even mention it, that's bad news
<Cige> well energY, since it is free you can have as much UBUNTUZ as you want
<der|kunstler> how do you make ubuntu's base system to be in a specific language ?, let's say russian or spanish >?
<hashbrowns> Installed ubuntu and GRUB.  When trying to boot my windows xp pro x64 installation via grub windows complains about NTLDR is missing.  How do I fix this?  I tried copying the files over via my ubuntu installation but no go.
<Gnea> energY_: only if you speax with lowercases.
<hatter243> ASULutzy, Yes, it's an external USB harddrive. I figured it was toast as Windows doesn't even acknowledge its existence. Just wanted to make sure I was diagnosing it right in Ubuntu as well :D
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: you can see your driver in xorg.conf
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: at least the one you are using
<feitingen> for fuck sake, pidgin is segfaulting on the day before CHIRISTMAS EVE
<energY_> Can ubuntu make fat ntfs without loosing files?
<CShadowRun> Hi, my microphone doesn't work, if i go to gnomes sound preferences, change my Sound Capture device to OSS or "HDA NVidia AD198x Analog (ALSA)" it works. But if i go to ALSA, i get nothing. Any ideas?
<der|kunstler> hashbrowns, do you have windows on a partition different than the 1st one ?
<DarkSotM> hatter243: does anything show in dmesg when you plug it in?
<hatter243> ASULutzy, Additionally, sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdb filas to read bootsector, startup volume, and fails to mount. Then it tells me to run chkdsk /f
<feitingen> packagers, get your shit together, what the fuck is happening!?
<guest_> hello, i have seen once a software that can read a value from "Input you anything" window and passes it to console program. Can you remind me it's name?
<hashbrowns> derk|kunstler I dont think so.
<ardchoille> !language | feitingen
<ubottu> feitingen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cige> The vista partition on my laptop disappeared about a few months after I installed ubuntu, what could have unwittingly caused this
<der|kunstler> ardchoille, any ideas on how to make ubuntu on a specific language ?
<CaneToad> Cige - disappeared?
<c0p3rn1c> Cige: self-distruct ? :)
<hatter243> DarkSotM, Device not ready and then a half dozen "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0-3
<CaneToad> Cige have you looked at the partition table of the drive?
<Cige> well, when I try to load it, it tells me the partition does not exist, but it still shows un in GRUB.
<der|kunstler> When you boot from the livecd, you choose the language, and the core system is in that language, how do you add languages after it is installed, by any chance anybody knows ?
<asterix> c0p3rn1c: I'm just a little confused because I installed the official driver from their website but then I went to enable the desktop effects and it prompted me to enable some other driver which I did.  Now it seems like the desktop is a little choppy even with the effects turned off.
<feitingen> ardchoille: pidgin is segfaulting, which in itself is insanely bad, and in the season when communicatin with the family is important, you guys fail me. Bad Job.
<Cige> i mean in GRUB
<DarkSotM> hatter243: That's not good
<der|kunstler> feitingen, backup the ~/.purple dir, erase and run pidgin again
<Cige> the partition editor in Ubuntu says that it is unassigned
<hatter243> DarkSotM, rofl, dead. I'm going to try the freezer trick as the long shot. But I bet it's toast
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: what kind of videocard do you have ?
<asterix> radeon 4870
<ardchoille> feitingen: it would be more beneficial to ask how to fix a problem rather than blaming the package maintainers; pidgin works great here so it's not the maintainers' fault.
<DarkSotM> hatter243: Ya, good luck
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: what is "their website"?
<CaneToad> Cige are ubuntu and windows on the same drive?  what partition numbers?
<asterix> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<onetinsoldier> guest_: hmmm, i don't know.. maybe these? autocutsel glipper
<hatter243> DarkSotM, ASULutzy, thanks for your help!
<Gnea> hatter243: are you plugging into a usb hub or straight into a usb port on the computer?
<DarkSotM> no prob
<hashbrowns> Installed ubuntu and GRUB.  When trying to boot my windows xp pro x64 installation via grub windows complains about NTLDR is missing.  How do I fix this?  I tried copying the files over via my ubuntu installation but no go.  #Windows couldn't help me.
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: you're supposed to install ubuntu driver packages
<hatter243> Gnea, two USB jacks into the computer
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: at least that it's how it is with nvidia
<Gnea> hatter243: hrmm... got a different usb cord to try with?
<c0p3rn1c> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaneToad> Cige then compare with /boot/grub/menu.lst on ubuntu
<asterix> c0p3rn1c: I tried the ubuntu drivers but they didn't seem to be working well in Wine so I wanted to try other options for troubleshooting purposes
<feitingen> ardchoille: if the solution has to do with the settings i have made in .whateverdir it should be carried on/translated/whatever to the next version. this is the responsibility the package maintainers should take care of.
<der|kunstler> ubottu, hi :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi :P
<hatter243> Gnea, that would require a different external enclosure. I'm not certain I have anymore of those around
<Cige> CaneToad, they are both on the same drive, I'm not quite sure what you mean by partition numbers though
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: did you try the binary drivers?
<Gnea> hatter243: o.O oh my... i'm used to the kind where the usb cable is detachable
<c0p3rn1c> from ubuntu
<Kar1na> join #ubuntu-es
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: because you have the open source drivers and the propitary binary drivers
<Gnea> hatter243: do you have another system you could test it on?
<asterix> c0p3rn1c: I did try whatever drivers that EnvyNG downloaded and they seemed to work the best.  Now I'm just curious how to completely get rid of the official ATI drivers since there's no uninstall info on their website.
<rebel_kid> im looking for a new web cam but i dont want to spend hours compiling drivers because the darn thing throws a fit at ubuntu. anyone have any brand names or models/series that wont throw a fit when being used on a linux computer
<CaneToad> Cige you familiar with using fdisk -l /dev/.... where .... is the drive, to report the partition table?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DarkSotM> hatter243: Just to let you know, that mesg in dmesg is what my ipod did just before it died
<hatter243> Gnea, errors seem about the same in Fedora Core 3 and Windows completely fails to recognize it past "Your device is ready to use"
<buttercups> asterix, remove xorg-driver-fglrx,  fglrx-kernel-source,  fglrx-amdcccle in Synaptic.
<rww> rebel_kid: cross-reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras and http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<Gnea> hatter243: what about the internal connection to the drive itself? tried reseating the cable?
<rebel_kid> rww, thank you :)
<onetinsoldier> asterix: never mind that link if you got a good install of the fglrx driver
<c0p3rn1c> asterix: I don't know with ati
<Cige> uh, I am not familiar with that, I'll try to run it
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ?
<hatter243> DarkSotM, yeah, I figured it was dead just from the sheer amount of vibration it's giving off. Additionally, I haven't heard a head click any of the times I've plugged it in
<hatter243> Gnea, Yessir
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I saw that page before and that's no info on uninstalling
<asterix> buttercups: I'll try that out and see what happens
<DarkSotM> hatter243: lol
<onetinsoldier> asterix: never mind that link if you got a good install of the fglrx driver
<devilbad> hi i am not able to configure wireless in ubuntu i have compaq c773tu laptop
<asterix> onetinsoldier: how would I be sure my fglrx driver is a good install?
<Gnea> hatter243: i have also discovered that blank portions of a wall make a good place to insert nails in order to hang the carcasses of dead hard drives on, with their top plates removed to expose the disks themselves in a shiny manner :)
<onetinsoldier> asterix: that's all you need. there's is no need to uninstall generic video driver in linux, nor in windows for that matter.
<Quadrescence> is "gnome-desktop-environment" just a 'pseudo-package'?
<hatter243> Gnea, I like using them as spinner art. 7200rpms make some might pretty pictures
<Cige>  I have to go, I'll try to solve it later, thanks for the help
<rww> Quadrescence: yes
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: what is the response from the following command...  glxinfo | grep direct
<Gnea> hatter243: haven't tried that one yet
<hatter243> Gnea, take off the top plate, provide power so the drives start spinning and color away with your favorite dry erase markers
<asterix> onetinsoldier: direct rendering: Yes
<qcjn> hi, i gotto reinstall ubuntu. hd dead. so on the other hd, i ll use, there's an old window on it. I don't have to erase it, and partion & everything. Ubuntu will do that on install. I'm i right ?
<rww> Quadrescence: that particular package depends on the standard GNOME packages
<hatter243> Gnea, careful of your fingers though, it'll do quite a bit of damage if they get caught too close to the business end of that platter
<devilbad> how to configure wireless in ubuntu
<guest_> I am looking for gui utility like input box with caption. so i can ask some values in gui w/o need of console for console script
<hashbrowns> Installed ubuntu and GRUB.  When trying to boot my windows xp pro x64 installation via grub windows complains about NTLDR is missing.  How do I fix this?  I tried copying the files over via my ubuntu installation but no go.  #Windows couldn't help me.
<Quadrescence> rww: I am just installing some gnome stuff, and I don't want to uninstall gnome
<Gnea> hatter243: oh... i was thinking more along the lines of wearing skin and face protection while letting paint drip from a brush
<Quadrescence> rww: err, uninstalling*
<hatter243> Gnea, I did not even think of that
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, you are good to go.
<hatter243> Gnea, brilliant! I'm going home to decorate the house
<Gnea> lol
<rww> Quadrescence: Removing the gnome-desktop-environment package won't uninstall any programs or any parts of GNOME. Removing the packages that it depends on will remove various parts. If you don't want those parts, then that's okay.
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ?
<Quadrescence> rww: Alright, thanks.
<buntoaster> What is a good video decoder or encoder how ever you say it ,to change .flv to .mpg or some thing like that for ubuntu?
<Gnea> buntoaster: ffmpeg
<exodus_ms> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<onetinsoldier> asterix: i have been looking for a way to tell what version of the flgrx driver you have though.. i'm having trouble finding that
<ardchoille> buntoaster: ffmpeg
<karlbrun> Hey does anyone know how to start a program automatically after resuming from suspend?
<buntoaster> ffmpeg the name of it?
<ardchoille> buntoaster:  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/VariousCommands
<buttercups> onetinsoldier, its fglrxinfo
<onetinsoldier> asterix: but you do have hardarwe accelerated X and OpenGL right now tho. you're good to go
<Gnea> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<onetinsoldier> buttercups: i don't think i have that command
<devilbad> hey can anyone guide me to configure wireless connection in ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> buttercups: i think that's old
<onetinsoldier> buttercups: yep, that's outdated
<rww> devilbad: paste the output from lspci and lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com, please. We need to know exactly which wifi card chipset you have.
<buntoaster> TY all :)
<buntoaster> mery cristmas....
<hashbrowns> Installed ubuntu and GRUB.  When trying to boot my windows xp pro x64 installation via grub windows complains about NTLDR is missing.  How do I fix this?  I tried copying the files over via my ubuntu installation but no go.  #Windows couldn't help me.
<devilbad> i have intel 965 motherboard on laptop
<bj_> hi, is it ok to ask questions regarding to wine in here?
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ?
<rww> bj_: if it's about getting wine to work with ubuntu, then ask here. if it's about wine itself, ask in #winehq
<devilbad> hi koordin can you tell me how to configure wi fi in ubuntu
<Gnea> hashbrowns: #windows couldn't help you resotre NTLDR?
<bj_> rww - thanks ill try there first
<Gnea> *restore
<buttercups> onetinsoldier, really?  shows the ati version for me in 8.10 or I'm missing something
<rww> devilbad: output of lspci and lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com. Motherboard type doesn't tell us what wifi chipset you're using.
<samd> anyone have experience with ettercap-gtk? it freezes on me when selecting the network interface
<Nick_is_my_name> is there any advantage in upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<hashbrowns> Gnea: No.  They gave up because my windows disk doesnt prompt me to push r for recovery console and I did it manually via ubuntu but it didnt work.
<RizR> How do I  change entries in places tab of gnome-main-menu?
<ardchoille> Nick_is_my_name: 8.04 is a LTA release, so there's an advantage in staying with 8.04
<onetinsoldier> asterix: hello.. still here?
<ardchoille> s/LTA/LTS/
<rww> Nick_is_my_name: Are you having any problems with 8.04? Are there any software upgrades you need in 8.10? If not, then no.
<tristan_> RizR: right click the GNOME menu click edit menus
<RizR> cannot find anything in /usr/share/gnome-main-menu or ~/.local/share/gnome-main-menu
<Gnea> hashbrowns: ....
<Kar1na> I need driver for scan D646u.. but I don't find :S.
<RizR> tritan_: its in places tab. it doesn't have any such option. that option only works for applications
<hashbrowns> Gnea: yes?
<Kar1na> someone knows where to find it?
<asterix> onetinesoldier: yeah, sorry missed your earlier msg....
<shovi> guys how do i Unlock or delete my keyring for nw-manager... it asks me to reenter password every time i go into gnome...
<bj_> I have a question, I have a ati video card, in windows the s-video out works fine, in ubuntu s-video works, except for video files where it does not display the video portion of the screen, would wine allow me to have video work properly?
<Kidfork> how do you enlarge images in gimp?
<onetinsoldier> buttercups: hhmmm, interesting. i installed the fglrx 8.12 driver according to this guide, and after that i installed all the packages except for libamdxvba1, and i don't have that command. i didn't have it with the 8.11 version either.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<asterix> onetinsoldier: yeah I guess I do have opengl because the highest level of desktop acceleration does work
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.,. try this command and what do you get?   dpkg -l '*fglrx*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<DarkSotM> bj_: I highly dout it
<akakaka> sa
<tiyowan> asterix: glxinfo | grep direct will confirm opengl availability.
<kalel> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kalel> /J #UBUNTU-IT
<asterix> onetinsolderi: that gives me 2:8.543-0ubuntu4
<asterix> 2:8.543-0ubuntu4
<asterix> 2:8.543-0ubuntu4
<asterix> 2:8.543-0ubuntu4
<FloodBot3> asterix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: i already had him do that.. he has it
<kalel> /J #ubuntu-it
<Joel_> hi, i need help with wireless on my dell e1505 with hardy heron on it that doesn't currently have internet connection on it
<onetinsoldier> asterix: hehe.. just one line would have been fine since they're all the same. :-P
<shovi> guys how do i Unlock or delete my keyring for nw-manager... it asks me to reenter password every time i go into gnome... its annoying
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: What's the problem that he's having? I missed it.
<asterix> onetinsoldier: heh... I realized after I hit enter
<liammonahan> "User" is appended to my username when it is displayed in the upper right-hand corner.  HOw do I fix that?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: you have a slightly older version than the lastest this is available, possibly somewhat older
<rww> Joel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<asterix> onetinsoldier: that's strange because I downloaded from ATI today
<onetinsoldier> asterix: yeah.. i think that is a little outdated
<hashbrowns> Gnea: So do you have any idea of what I need to do to get this working>
<rww> Joel_: though you'll need to get it online somehow to make that guide work. Ethernet, maybe?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: nothing actually. he just wanted to know what version he has installed
<Fiskah_> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu desktop. When I choose "use whole disk" under the partition screen it does nothing. Therefore I click manual. Can anyone tell me which partitions I have to create for it to work?
<guest_> Do you know an utility to prompt user input in gui? It IS in ubuntu default distro. Can't find ((
<Gnea> hashbrowns: have you tried going through the installation phase and repairing it that way?
<Joel_> hm...
<Joel_> access to ethernet is limited
<Gnea> hashbrowns: i'm surprized they didn't know about that.
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Roger.
<DarkSotM> shovi: goto system menu > Admin > Auth and look around
<onetinsoldier> asterix: if you want the lastest version installed.. then i can guide you through it
<n8tuser> Fiskah_ -> what happens when you choose manual?
<rww> Fiskah_: you only *need* a root ( / ) partition. You probably also want a swap partition. Nice to have but not necessary: /boot and /home
<Joel_> any way to transfer files from one computer to another? perhaps by flash drive?
<Fiskah_> n8tuser: I get to the screen where I can create partitions
<n8tuser> Joel_ -> yes thats one of the several ways
<Joel_> ok
<Zambezi> Anyone with ASUS P5Q-E? I'm have a terrible problem just installing Ubuntu on the machine. Freezing all the time, won't find the IDE-harddrive etc. How did you solve it?
<hashbrowns> Gnea: What do you mean?  My windows disk will go all the way up to where I select the partition I want to install windows to but there is no repair option.
<Zambezi> Installing 8.04 server.
<n8tuser> Fiskah_ -> okay, now per someones advise, create a /, /home, swap partitions as minimum,  make them like 8gig 20gig+ and 2x rams size respectively
<asterix> onetinsoldier: sure, I'd definitely appriciate the help
<ilyas> hi all
<DarkSotM> hi
<ilyas> help me
<rww> !anyone | ilyas
<ubottu> ilyas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ilyas> ?
<n8tuser> Zambezi -> what is an ASUS P5Q-E? is that some kind of special mobo? 64bit?
<DarkSotM> ilyas: what yer prob?
<maboughey> ilyas what do you need help with?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. it may not be necessary really, but when it comes to the fglrx driver. i reboot. for uninstalling and installing. it used to be needed but i don't know if it is anymore, maybe not. just letting you know
<ilyas> i newbiw i just install ubuntu 5 but i want upgrade how can i upgrade
<rww> n8tuser: it's an Asus motherboard. http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=2267&l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0
<Gnea> hashbrowns: okay, then you have to actually go through the install process - if all goes well, it should still be able to find the installation and repair it that way
<rww> !upgrade | ilyas
<ubottu> ilyas: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<onetinsoldier> asterix: are you familiar with the 'dpkg' command at all?
<Zambezi> n8tuser: It's a motherboard S775. Here: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2008/09/ubuntu-and-asus-p5q-e-motherboard.html That didn't help.
<hashbrowns> Gnea: Will I lose my data on my windows  partition?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I've used it before but pretty much just copy and pasting from web sites
<rww> ilyas: to be honest, Ubuntu 5.x is very old. You might be better off just reinstalling from an 8.04 or 8.10 CD, rather than upgrading
<Gnea> hashbrowns: shouldn't, but if you want to make sure, just mount it in ubuntu and backup
<Deftone7> DarkSotM: quick question......is there a fix to get my XFX nForce 750a SLI to work with Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, as long as you are a little familiar with using the terminal we should be ok
<DarkSotM> deftone7: off the the top of my head I don't know
<rww> ilyas: in addition, 5.x upgrades aren't supported, and I think the packages you need for it might not even be in the repositories any more.
<Zambezi> rww: It's not old. It's ancient and unsupported. ;-)
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I'm definitely not afraid of the command line :)
<ngirard> Hi all. After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 I can't access my cd writer (formerly /dev/hdd) any longer. Any thoughts ?
<maboughey> does anyone know how to remove all pacages on ubuntu server 8.10, so its the base system
<onetinsoldier> asterix: this will show you the names of the fglrx driver packages you have installed --> dpkg -l '*fglrx*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}'
<ikonia> maboughey: define base system?
<DarkSotM> Deftone7: thats the mobo chipset right?
<Gnea> ngirard: what about /dev/sr0?
<ikonia> maboughey: what do you want to remove ?
<n8tuser> Zambezi -> its been problematic  with sata drives, from back then, i dont know if it still is,  is that what you are coming up with?
<maboughey> basically, remove all installed packages since installing the os
<hashbrowns> Gnea: What about the data on my other two drives will they be okay or will there be a risk that I may loose that data as well?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: that's what you need to uninstall with the dpkg command..    dpkg --purge    ...each one of those
<ngirard> Gnea: Hi, thanks for your feedback. Hmm let me check...
<ikonia> maboughey: did you not track what you installed ?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay looks like there's 4 of them...  3 start with fglrx and the third is xorg-driver-fglrx
<ikonia> maboughey: there is no "reset to default" button
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. uninstall all of them
<Gnea> hashbrowns: the process only deals with c:
<incubii> bloody CPAN, i cant get Net::SSH::Perl to install corectly :|
<hashbrowns> Gnea: okay
<maboughey> ikonia, thats what i was afraid of, another question, how do you remove mysql?
<ikonia> maboughey: the server or the client ?
<maboughey> server
<ikonia> maboughey remove the mysql-server package
<maboughey> thanks
<Zambezi> n8tuser: I'm installing from a IDE/PATA DVD to a IDE/PATA HDD, but it just won't work and when I tried to install from USB-memory it didn't find DVD or any drives (I connected an extra SATA2-drive to see what happened).
<n8tuser> maboughey -> umm, some close to reset is  installation of debootstrap, you dont get any packages and i dont you think you can boot much with it anyways..
<Joel_> i have another problem with hibernating, it doesn't work, lol
<ngirard> Gnea: unfortunately I don't have any /dev/sr0
<archman> guys did you experience performance gain setting swapiness level near 0 ?
<Fiskah_> "Creation of ext3-filesystem on partition 1 on SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." - Can it be the harddrive failing?
<Deftone7> DarkSotM: yes that's the chipset
<ikonia> archman: what ?
<Gnea> ngirard: can you pastebin the output of your dmesg command please?
<Deftone7> Also running an XFX GeForce 9800GT
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay all 4 are purged
<[AfterLife]> folks, why are there several linux-irc-channels and no one 'bout windows? Oo
<archman> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Deftone7> and 2GB OCZ SLI Edition RAM
<n8tuser> Zambezi -> i have not used DVD, i assume they are same as livecd, but if not, you may have to get a livecd cdrom.
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, you can reboot if you want.. i'll leave that up to you
<asterix> onetinsoldier: it did give a few errors about not removing nonempty folders
<maboughey> Is there any command to show all packages installed on server version?
<incubii> i got the HTS voices working with Festival last night. damn they are good
<Zambezi> n8tuser: I'm installing from a CD-medium, but in a DVD-drive. More clear?
<DarkSotM> Deftone7: Is there something spcificly wrong (ie error msg or somethin?)
<onetinsoldier> anyone here know if rebooting is need for the flgrx drivers install/uninstall?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: should I go and delete all the folders it mentioned?
<kinections> does anybodyhere know about what webcams work with skype? i have a couple of webcams that all seem to work with Ekiga, but no skype.
<Joel_> i have another problem with hibernating, it doesn't work
<ikonia> archman: if you manage your application swap level well you can see a performance gain, you can also kill your system if youset it up wrong
<n8tuser> Zambezi -> you are fully booted off of the livecd right? so can you do an fdisk of your drives to see if there are anything on it?
<Gnea> kinections: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<onetinsoldier> asterix: mmm, i don't think would bother. the new driver install might just put them right back in. what dirs did it mention?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: the two folders it refers to are /usr/share/ati and /etc/ati
<n8tuser> Zambezi -> or run gparted or cfdisk   as root of course
<kinections> Gnea: thanks
<onetinsoldier> asterix: the new driver will just put them right back
<ngirard> Gnea: hmm, looking at dmesg's output, it seems like strange things happened when I tried to plug in a usb hard disk a while ago
<Deftone7> DarkSotM: no error messages....i can boot the live cd and even connect with my wireless card. it's just when I go to install from the livecd it doesn't recognize any partitions at all...not even my working fine vista partition.
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay rebotting now
<onetinsoldier> asterix: so, no
<ngirard> Gnea: I might try to reboot & see what happens
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, cool see you in a minute
<ngirard> Gnea: too bad for the uptime ;-)
<Zambezi> n8tuser: It's the Server edition. I'm not going to install X on it at all.
<Gnea> ngirard: what are you at?
<wiijii> Evening all. Can someone please give me some ideas for transporting SSH private keys? I want to disable password logins, but may need to login from various Linux/XP machines
<ngirard> Gnea: sorry ?
<Gnea> ngirard: your uptime :)
<[AfterLife]> kinections: i've got a build-in webcam and skype works perfectly :D the only problem is the mic..^^
<Deftone7> i'm gonna try hardy one more time
<ikonia> wiijii: shell script to move keys to an open location then a cron job on every machine that moves keys into place
<sisif> Anyone know any good howto for installing a Inte6945 driver ? Thanks !
<ikonia> wiijii: shared /home directories also
<ngirard> Gnea: 127 days... not much
<ikonia> wiijii: rsync also
<ikonia> wiijii: is that enough options ?
<ngirard> Gnea: thanks for your time, once again. Seeya !
<Gnea> ngirard: or you could just install the pastebinit program and save it
<wiijii> ikonia I'm not sure what you mean there I'm sorry. Move keys to open location? My private key?
<DarkSotM> deftone7: is there a setting in the bios for a compatibility mode for sata or anything that might change how it reports the drive to the os?
<Gnea> or not
<ikonia> wiijii: your prive machine should only stay on the client
<ikonia> wiijii: if thats your suggestion I suggest shared home dirs or rsync only
<Deftone7> yes there is...tons of tweaks with this motherboard
<wiijii> ikonia I need my private key to login from a host that is unknown to the server, right?
<Deftone7> let me reboot and investigate....brb
<ikonia> wiijii: correct
<Joel_> does anybody else have a problem with sleep mode or hibernating?
<ikonia> Joel_: many people
<ikonia> Joel_: there is a reasonable ammount of bugs with it
<wiijii> ikonia So without setting up a new private key for that host, how can I safely transport my private key? Say I needed to login from an unfamiliar XP box. Or say, my dad's Linux box
<Zambezi> n8tuser: I'm going to try Fedora now. I read on Asus homepage their kernel fixed the bug. The most important thing now is to see everything works fine. The Fedora goes bye bye.
<[AfterLife]> i've got, but its cause my swap-part is too small
<ikonia> wiijii: shared home dir's from a central location
<Joel_> so the best bet is probably to just shut down
<wiijii> ikonia Could you give me an example? I'm not sure what you mean
<Joel_> ?
<snowman> how do i change the GRUB default setting? I was told to look in /boot/grub/menu.lst but now that im in there im stuck
<ikonia> wiijii: you have all your machines mounting /home or the users home dir's on windows from a shared central samba/nfs server
<ikonia> wiijii: so when you login your home dir with your private key is preseted to every host in your home dir
<wiijii> ikonia Ah OK, but what if I'm logging in from a different physical location? Another office, etc?
<johnpaul> hello everyone
<ikonia> wiijii: you can still have remote home dir's if you set it up
<wiijii> ikonia Over what protocol/software?
<ikonia> wiijii: over tcp ip networking and samba or nfs as I said
<wiijii> ikonia Having remote access to my home dir would pose a new problem
<onetinsoldier> asterix: wb
<onetinsoldier> asterix: wb, everything ok?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: ty...  I'm in generic graphics mode now and my resolution is a little messed up but otherwise it's working
<wiijii> ikonia I'm wondering how I can transport my key on my person. I don't want to open up my home dir (with my private key on it)
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok... i hear it
<ikonia> wiijii: use a usb pen
<ikonia> wiijii: and you shouldn't open up your home dir
<wiijii> ikonia: Well no... but that was your suggestion, wasn't it? I was thinking USB. But then how to secure the USB, so it can be accessed from Win/Lin?
<mylisto> argh...damn webcam and skype!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ikonia> wiijii: I didn't say open up your home dir, your directory permisssions should be 777
<ikonia> wiijii: 700 sorry
<ikonia> wiijii: and to be honest we are getting beyond the scope of ubuntu now as your getting silly with your security situation,
<wiijii> ikonia But it would still be exposed
<Gnea> mylisto: please calm down.
<ikonia> wiijii: no it wouldn't be exposed, only to your user name
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, now go to this web page. only think about it is the name of libstdc++, the version is newer so now it's libstdc++6(although the old 5 is still available)  -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mylisto> my bad gnea:
<mylisto> Anyhow...I installed gtskfakevideo to get skype working
<wiijii> ikonia ... Well yeah, that's what I meant
<mylisto> Now I want to uninstall it...
<mylisto> just not sure how
<Gnea> mylisto: never heard of gtskfakevideo
<ikonia> wiijii: how is that a problem, your user HAS to be able to read your key, so what do you expect, how can you read a key without giving JUST your user access to it ?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: of course you know where your ati driver file is.. right? and it's name is... ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run  ...correct?
<quentusrex_> How do I install the nvidia binary drivers for 8.10? preferably through the command line.
<asterix> onetinsoldier: yes, that I the file I got from ATI earlier today
<ikonia> quentusrex_: why from the command line
<wiijii> ikonia Because the machine that normally carries my private key need not be exposed in any way. There is no need for remote access to it, by my user or anyone else
<ikonia> quentusrex_: the system -> administration -> hardware gui will do it
<Gnea> mylisto: you mean this? http://code.google.com/p/gstfakevideo/
<ikonia> wiijii: how is giving your user only, access to your own home dir exposed ?
<mylisto> yeah
<quentusrex_> ikonia, because that gui doesn't display the nvidia driver...
<Slart> quentusrex_: there are the restricted drivers.. I think that's from gui only.. not sure though.. then there's envy-ng.. that's either command line or gui
<wiijii> ikonia: In terms of opening a port for that access
<ikonia> wiijii: your user HAS to beable to read the key, so it has to have read access....how is that exposed ?
<eugen> co sie dzieje
<ikonia> wiijii: then I suggest you get a reality check on security
<Gnea> mylisto: i would imagine a simple  make uninstall  would do it
<wiijii> ikonia I realise that. But I want to login from another machine, that does not even have my user on it
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok...  sudo -i and enter password  ...then,  cd /usr/local ; mkdir ati-fglrx-driver-8-12 ; cd ati-fglrx-driver-8-12   ..then tell me when your there
<crimsun> Torgoton: can you take a digital photo of the panic?
<Slart> !pl | eugen
<ubottu> eugen: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eugen> po co tyle gadania
<ikonia> wiijii: then you should setup a secure environment with a proper security framework if your that bothered and being that blind to security
<Torgoton> crimsun: Sure. Where can I send that?
<wiijii> ikonia: Wow...
<wiijii> ikonia: I don't think you understand what I'm talking about
<ikonia> wiijii: I understand tottally
<wiijii> hehe
<asterix> onetinsoldier: ok there
<crimsun> Torgoton: http://imagebin.ca/
<quentusrex_> Why does the System->Hardware Drivers menu not detect my nvidia card?
<Torgoton> crimsun: If it helps, I can set up for serial capture too.
<crimsun> Torgoton: great, we'll take that route, too, if we need to
<wiijii> Does anyone else possibly know how to secure an SSH key on a usb stick? #ssh and #openssh are unresponsive, feel free to direct me somewhere that might be able to help
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, now you just follow the guide that's onthat web page i gave you.. first thing is --> apt-get install dpkg-dev debhelper libstdc++5 dkms build-essential cdbs fakeroot   (although i don't use fakeroot even though i should)
<onetinsoldier> asterix: wait
<Gnea> wiijii: try the scp command
<onetinsoldier> asterix: that should be   libstdc++6
<Slart> what's the general "best practices" for handling a firewall with some NAT and a few pretty simple rules.. I'm not to fond of firestarter and it's friends.. I'm thinking of creating a script that sets it all up and running that every now and then.. any better suggestions?
<ilyas> sorry i always disconnect
<wiijii> Gnea - for USB storage of a SSH key?
<Gnea> wiijii: yeah, just scp it to the device
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay...  it's downloading now
<joeb3_> Slart, tried firewall builder?
<Slart> wiijii: "secure" it ? secure it from what? from who?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok. cool.
<asterix> onetinsoldier: what does the fakeroot command do?
<Ghoul> onetinsoldier: thnx, i took a look but now unecessary :)
<Slart> joeb3_: nope.. I'll take a look
<wiijii> Gnea: OK. What's the difference between scp and cp in that case then? with a USB stick?
<Ghoul> (those sis drivers thingis if you remember)
<ilyas> i new has compile kernel 2.6.20 in ubuntu 5 for detect my modem but why modem always disconnect
<wiijii> Slart Well I want to carry my SSH key (possibly) so I can login to an SSH server without password logins from places where I don't have a user and privaet key
<onetinsoldier> asterix: it's four building(compiling) source code in a faked out root environment(more secure)
<onetinsoldier> for*
<ikonia> wiijii: a usb key is the only way
<Gnea> wiijii: well i took a guess that you wanted the key copied in a secure fashion to the usb stick
<wiijii> I realise it's just adding another weakness I suppose, even if the key is password protected etc
<ikonia> wiijii: how else can you cary data around
<Slart> wiijii: ok.. but if someone else gets your usb key they shouldn't be able to use it?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: ok download is complete...  do the next line starting with ./ati now?  any changes I should make?
<wiijii> Slart Yes. But I don't know if that's feasible
<Ghoul> here's the thing; i restarted with the new settings; upon boot i got an error message saying that screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly (nothing new.. my xorg.conf didn't look like it's gonna work; but then a gui util popped out (looked a bit different than grandr) and it let me select a graphics card and drivers for both the monitors; i guestimated for both and after another restart WOW 2 monitors worked!!
<Gnea> wiijii: as long as they don't have the login info, how are they going to use it?
<Slart> wiijii: well.. you could always get a huuuge dog.. but technically I would say it will be hard
<onetinsoldier> asterix: only where you need to put in the <version>  for that it's,  8.10
<wiijii> Gnea - Yes, sorry, I meant that I want to transfer to usb and then protect somehow
<wiijii> Slart Heh yeah
<onetinsoldier> asterix: iirc... tell me if that doesn't work
<ikonia> wiijii: as I said you need a reality check
<Torgoton> crimsun: http://imagebin.ca/view/vOGDUyF.html
<Ghoul> however, here's where it gets interesting. by default i don't type on qwerty, i type in USA - Colemak layout; but upon the fresh boot with 2 monitors my keyboard layout reverted back to qwerty, i check out in System > Preferences > Keyboard and it says indeed USA - Colemak.. i delete the layout and add the same USA - Colemak and it works, however after the next restart the same problem happens, i'm back to qwerty :/
<asterix> onetinsoldier: do I need to put the file from ATI in the folder I created?
<wiijii> ikonia: Thankyou for your suggestions, I'm asking someone else now.
<edju> Is there a stripped-down version of gnome available?  ubuntu-desktop installs too much.
<Slart> wiijii: you could always come up with some way of obscuring the information.. ie have a gazillion different keys on the usb stick and only use a specific one
<ikonia> wiijii: as I told you earlier this is offtopic for ubuntu
<ikonia> wiijii: we've moved way beyond the topic
<onetinsoldier> asterix: yes... either move it there or cpoy it
<wiijii> ikonia Why are you talking to me about it then?
<wiijii> Slart Yes true, that's a bit unwieldy though. I was just wondering if the passphrase would be checked on XP too
<n8tuser> wiijii -> you can create a file using dd on dd, then us mkfs  of the type you like on the usb then mount that a aes or another encryptable scheme, then put files on it, its an encrypted file system..
<ikonia> wiijii: I'm not I'm telling you - it's not feasable with your current requirments (as I said earlier) and it's offtopic
<tonsofpcs> 8.04 (II), how do I set a static IP and make it so that NetworkManager doesn't try to disconnect and reconnect on login?  [all wired, no wireless, auto-boots after power outages (often), nothing network needs to be user configured]
<tonsofpcs> err, 8.10 rather
<ilyas> where repository for update my ubuntu 5
<onetinsoldier> asterix: i just do stuff like this in /usr/local/src... but you can do it anywhere actually. in your home directory if you want to
<crimsun> Torgoton: awesome, thanks
<wiijii> n8tuser Then I need the key for that encrypted fs... heh
<ikonia> wiijii: this is offtopic, please stop
<Ghoul> NOW Question; why does my kbd layout switch ot qwerty after reboot when by default i have only 1 layout USA - Colemak in System > preferences > keyboard > layouts
<asterix> onetinsoldier: this is annoying...  I right click the file, navigate to the other folder and then right click to paste but it's greyed out.  It seems like copy and paste is always kinda crazy in linux.
<Slart> wiijii: lets face it.. you're carrying the key with you.. either you get a small device that in some way handles the security (something like those bank code thingies) or you use your own brain to do the security.. either way it will get messy
<Ghoul> as explained, doesn't really switch it still says 'USA - Colemak' but it's qwerty
<onetinsoldier> asterix: and dangit.. i messed that up to.. i told you to go to /usr/local, which is ok, but i meant /usr/local/src
<Ghoul> and after removing and adding it again it goes back to colemak
<wiijii> Slart Hmmm quite possibly
<wiijii> Slart So SSH keys are only really useful from fixed clients
<onetinsoldier> asterix: is the file own by root? are you root user when you are trying to move or copy it?
<ikonia> wiijii: last request, please stop now
<crimsun> Torgoton: sec, cross-referencing something
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I'm doing it in the gui and it's giving me permission denied...  give me a sec to do this through the terminal
<Slart> wiijii: eh? ssh doesn't care if you're on a fixed client or not.. it's all about wether you can keep the key secure or not
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ls -l <file> to see ownership
<Torgoton> crimsun: Great. Getting a sip of water myself.
<TyGRuS> Hi guys, I am trying to get xulrunner 1.8.1.13 but synpatic is showing 1.8.1.16 - is there a way to get other version?
<wiijii> Slart Heh exactly, hence the problem
<Slart> wiijii: you can carry a laptop with you and it will be no more secure than that usb stick.. it's just storage for the key
<ilyas> nobody answer
<ikonia> Slart: wiijii PLEASE stop this discussion
<wiijii> ikonia - There's really no need to be so rude. I'll stop my SSH discussion
<ikonia> Slart: this is way beyond scope
<ikonia> wiijii: I've asked you 3 times politly - thats not being rude
<tonsofpcs> 8.10 (II), how do I set a static IP and make it so that NetworkManager doesn't try to disconnect and reconnect on login?  [all wired, no wireless, auto-boots after power outages (often), nothing network needs to be user configured]
<Slart> indeed... I'll stop
<wiijii> ikonia Your previous comments also. Cheers anyway
<onetinsoldier> asterix: if you do this as the root user in the terminal will won't have any permission problem. just be careful as root user is all. don't go deleting anything you shouldn't be deleting
<wiijii> SSH discussion over
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> put them in  /etc/network/interfaces    also man interfaces
<ilyas> why stop
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - i did that,  networkmanager still fights and reconnects them as dhcp
<alix_> can i ask wine questions here?
<meekatron> hello havin problems with ssh cant connect rsa key has changed but i cant find the /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts file to fix it anyone have any ideas could it be somewhere else
<meoblast001> how do you burn a disc from the command line?
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> post your /etc/network/interfaces file and lets see
<ikonia> meoblast001: cdrecord
<mylisto> gnea: I installed gtskfakevideo via terminal
<mylisto> how can I uninstall it?
<meoblast001> ikonia: k thanx
<Gnea> mylisto: yes, but what commands did you use?
<mylisto> um...
<n8tuser> meekatron -> which side changed?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: so, where are you at now?
<Gnea> mylisto: try the history command
<oskar-> meoblast001, maybe you want to use mkisofs before cdrecord
<alix_> sudo apt-get remove "package-name"
<mylisto> svn checkout http://blah blah
<e-head> Hello.
<Gnea> mylisto: yeah, and then you had to compile it, right?
<mylisto> yeah
<meoblast001> oskar-: i have the ubuntu ISO on my server and would like to burn it to disk on an external cd burner
<onetinsoldier> asterix: let me have you move the ati-fglrx-driver-8-12 directory to /usr/local/src
<meoblast001> oskar-: what command would i want to use
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I've got the file in the folder but ti's giving me command not found
<alix_> mylisto: sudo apt-get remove "package-name"
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I am in usr/local/src
<oskar-> meoblast001, cdrecord file.iso
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - pastebin or #flood?
<meoblast001> ok thanx
<mylisto> alix_: just tried that
<mylisto> it can't find gstfakevideo
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I also edited the command so it's 8-12-x86 instead of what was on the web page and tried it without the ./ at the beginning
<easteregg> hi .. i know how to select the best mirror using the gui, but how would i do it from the command line? i am running ubuntu server.. thanks!
<oskar-> meoblast001, perhaps you need options to specify the burning device... cdrecord will tell you
<therealnanotube> hey, anyone here using WICD instead of network-manager?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. so you are in /usr/local/src/ati-fglrx-driver-8-12 ??? type in   pwd  to see for sure :-)
<Gnea> alix_: gstfakevideo doesn't have any binary packages or builds
<meekatron> n8tuser: to be honest i dont know when i connect to the pc from my laptop over lan it is fine but through external ip i get this message
<e-head> How can I get rid of the "network monitor" from the notification area so it won't come back again?
<alix_> ok
<asterix> onetinsoldier: /usr/local/src/ati-fglrx-driver-8-12
<norbert79> Evening
<tonsofpcs> brb
<mylisto> gnea: so it doesn't have any binary packages or builds...
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. you changed the name of the .run file?
<mylisto> not really sure what that means
<alix_> mylisto: have you googled it?
<asterix> onetinsoldier:  ./ati-driver-installer-8.12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/8.10 is the command I ran
<onetinsoldier> ok.. what happend?
<therealnanotube> e-head: network monitor, or network manager?
<e-head> NetworkManager
<onetinsoldier> asterix:  ok.. what happend?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run is the filename when I do ls
<nat2610> I don't know where I pressed or what I did but basically now, the numeric pad on my keyboard control the mouse , how do I go back to normal ?
<meekatron> n8tuser: i got it sorted the known_hosts file was on the laptop just deleted it and all fine
<Joel_> hey, i have a question about the dell 1505 wireless tutorial, hasn't ndiswrapper been updated since?... a lot?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: -bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.12-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<e-head> I take it that it gets automatically started with my gnome session somehow.
<crimsun> Torgoton: please try booting with noreplace-paravirt appended to the kernel command line
<Torgoton> crimsun: oooh. OK. Will take a bit.
<mosiac> so ive been reading the man files but im having a little trouble with giving my user permission to access a microsd card
<therealnanotube> e-head: in system -> preferences -> sessions, you can uncheck it. it will be called something obvious (i forget what, and i uninstalled it in favor of WICD, so don't have that entry anymore)
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. you need to make the file an executable..   chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.12-x86.x86_64.run
<alix_> Am I allowed to ask questions about Wine here?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: then try again
<psymon119> i hope someone can help me
<therealnanotube> alix_: don't see why not. :)
<meoblast001> oskar-: it cant figure out which one is the write drive... and i dont know how to specify
<Torgoton> crimsun: Starting...
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay it's generating a package now
<psymon119> i just installed 8.10 x64 and when i run ubuntu, the screen goes black, then comes back to normal
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok! cool
<Torgoton> crimsun: MUCH better so far!
<psymon119> i've installed 8.04 in the past with the same problem
<alix_> would it still work if i replaced the cmd.exe in wine with my own cmd.exe?
<danand> alix_: #wine-hq??
<maboughey> is there a apt-get command to show all installed packages?
<psymon119> however, i had fiesty fawn before that and it worked fine
<DarkSotM> mosiac: try adding user(or users forget which) to the fstab entry
<danand> maboughey: dpkg -l
<maboughey> thanks
<Joel_> hey, i have a question about the dell 1505 wireless tutorial, hasn't ndiswrapper been updated since?... a lot?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: when it's all done.. you can do...   ls   ...and you'll see all the packages it built that you can choose to install
<psymon119> any ideas?
<BCM43> when running startx on a Powerbook G4 I get the error "VGE(0): V_BIOS address 0x55580 out of range. It does not start.
<asterix> onetinsoldier: it looks like it made 6 deb packages
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/91885/
<e-head> therealnanotube: thanks. found it.
<alix_> #wine-hq
<der|kunstler> any good remote assistance in ubuntu that doesn't require the user to forward ports ?
<therealnanotube> e-head: cool. :)
<Torgoton> crimsun: Still going, so that was very helpful. Googling that param shows lots of people having similar-ish issue. Do you have a link for an explanation of what that option does, please?
<therealnanotube> alix_: type "/join #wine-hq" (withotu quotes) to join the channel
<cr4shc0de> hey
<psymon119> my screen goes black and comes back on, can someone help?
<psymon119> it doesnt' turn my monitor off
<psymon119> just goes black
<cr4shc0de> Anyone got Ubuntu for eeepc because my sound does not work
<mylisto> couldn't find anything on removing gstfakevideo
<psymon119> i thought it might be my SLI setup
<psymon119> but even turning that off, and even removing a card temp. doesn't fix it
<asterix> onetinsoldier: is there a specific one I should double click on to install or just do all of them?
<mosiac> DarkSotM: thats a bit more than the level im at right now i know what you mean but i dunno how to do it.
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. so did mine. i installed the following, although not all are really needed...  dpkg -i fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-kernel-source* fglrx-modaliases* xorg-driver-fglrx* xorg-driver-fglrx-dev*
<cr4shc0de> anyone no how to fix sound on eeepc
<DarkSotM> mosiac:  Is there a fstab entry for it?
<mosiac> no i have to manually mount it each time
<BCM43> when running startx on a Powerbook G4 I get the error "VGE(0): V_BIOS address 0x55580 out of range
<Boten_ana> !owner 7976
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owner 7976
<psymon119> my screen keeps blinking
<psymon119> can someone help?
<der|kunstler> any remote desktop in ubuntu without port forwarding ?
<Boten_ana> !owner7976
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owner7976
<asterix> onetinsoldier: the web page instructions says to just install the xord-driver and kernal-source...  if I just do those two and see how things run I should be fine?
<psymon119> port forwarding isn't that hard
<onetinsoldier> asterix: yes
<mosiac> psymon119: what kind of vid card do you have?
<psymon119> 9600 GT
<psymon119> i have 2, running in sli, i've disabled it though
<Adola> Hello!  I'm running xubuntu on a laptop I'm unfamiliar with.  How can I check what kind of video card I have so I can get drivers necassary to increase the low resolution?
<psymon119> even taken a card out and it didn't change a thing
<psymon119> it's not the SLI
<oskar-> meoblast001, "dmesg | grep writer", then "cdrecord dev=/dev/xxx file.iso"
<Zelda> Hello All, Im back into action!
<onetinsoldier> asterix: oh.. wait. i think you also need...   dpkg -i fglrx-modaliases_8.561-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  !!!
<asterix> onetinsoldier: Error! DKMS tree already contains: fglrx-8.561
<psymon119> and the card should be compatible
<mosiac> psymon119: im just wondering if maybe its the "graphical enhancements" in the newer versions
<psymon119> i've disabled them too
<der|kunstler> psymon119, well, isn't that hard when you own the router, but when you're on a public place where you don't own the router ? :)
<bluntz> BCM43 -  edit your xorg.conf to correct verticle and horiz frequency-
<crimsun> Torgoton: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0704.3/3521.html
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok,, hang on.. try installing that package i told you that you need.. first
<psymon119> der|kunstler, true that, i really dont' know what to tell you
<BCM43> bluntz: how?
<der|kunstler> psymon119, heh, it's ok :P
<onetinsoldier> asterix: or, try installing all three in the same command
<BCM43> bluntz: and how would I know what they should be?
<bluntz> got to find out correct values first
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - see anything wrong?
<bluntz> look it up
<BCM43> bluntz: ok
<bluntz> google is your friend
<crimsun> Torgoton: there's also discussion from 2008-08-22, also bug 246067
<Joel_> hey, i have a question about the dell 1505 wireless tutorial, hasn't ndiswrapper been updated since?... a lot? and if so, shouldn't there be an updated version of the tutorial?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay I redid the first one after the other one you listed and there were no errors...  now to do the xorg
<Torgoton> crimsun: hehe thanks. Very precise, but still not helpful to me. Again, thank you for getting me going. My efforts will be logged here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_750P
<tonsofpcs> Joel_ - my 1505 'just worked'
<bluntz> get refresh rate while ur @ it
<crimsun> Torgoton: ok, thanks
<Joel_> really?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, go for it now. i'm glad to see you udate to this version of the driver. that other one you had was too old for a 4870 card... i have a 4850 myself
<Adola> I need help with resolution problems.
<Deftone7> DarkSotM: o.k it's a motherboard issue
<onetinsoldier> update*
<psymon119> i guess i'll just have to be ubuntu-less until i can find a solution
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay no errors  so now I'll do the aticonfig
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> sorry, i stepped out, did you paste anything?
<psymon119> i'll check back in an hour or so
<BCM43> bluntz: I googled Powerbook 12" horizonatal and vertical frequency and did not find anything
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - yup
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/91885/
<psymon119> thanks for your help guys
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok. sounds good
<tonsofpcs> [no problem]
<DarkSotM> deftone7: You find out anything?
<bluntz> go to mac
<bluntz> and check specs
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay saved and now to reboot
<BCM43> bluntz: ok
<Deftone7> I tried open suse 32bit and 64bit, Ubuntu Intrepid and Hardy with the same results
<crimsun> Torgoton: essentially, using that boot option disables on-the-fly patching enabling paravirt support
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ook. see you in a minute
<Deftone7> they're not detecting my sata hard drive on the motherboard
<DarkSotM> deftone7: was there any kind of setting in the bios?
<Hoxor> hi
<ngirard> Gnea: Hi again. Rebooted but no chance: still no cd writer ! Here's my dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1292671
<Gnea> Deftone7: is it some sort of RAID?
<Jack_Sparrow> Deftone7 did you try changing the boot parameter with F6 and adding all_generic_ide
 * Hoxor has a question
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> you wanted it active at boot time?  add  auto eth0  at end of section,  also do not have two interfaces on at same time on same subnet with same ip adress range, your host will get confuse as to which nic to take to the gateway
<peaces> anyone know why after i hibernate my computer, and come back the wireless will not work?
<bluntz> now if it was me I prolly enter xorg.conf powerbook in google
<bluntz> hehe
<Deftone7> well DarkSotM, the bios is so deep that i'm sure there might be something that I'm missing
<maboughey> peaces what ubuntu are you using
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> decide either eth0 or eth1 you will use - one at a time
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - i had no problems with that style connection on sarge
<peaces> maboughey: intrepid
<cmdbbq> i am running 8.04 with rhythmbox 0.11.5 and i want to add a podcast, however when i attempt to do so no error is produced, but no podcast is added to the displayed list
<Hoxor> does anybody know why my screen turns black after starting wolfenstein enemy territory?
<DarkSotM> deftone7: try what Jack_Sparrow says add all_generic_ide
<Hoxor> or warsow
<Hoxor> and some other progs
<tonsofpcs> for now i'll kill it though, as the second nic isn't currently attached
<ocRob> whoa wolfenstein
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> well you will with ubuntu, am surprised your sarge is not confused, with two paths to same gateway
<maboughey> peaces: what wireless model are you using?
<harry> I cant get my taskbar panel icons to go where I want them..
<Jack_Sparrow> Deftone7 and there is probably a bios option to treat sata as ide
<Deftone7> check it out http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1801_5.html
<Gnea> ngirard: check the cabling? get a new cable? does it power up? can you eject it manually?
<Deftone7> is there something there that i'm missing?
<Guest74210> I cant get my taskbar panel icons to go where I want them.
<DarkSotM> deftone7: let me see...
<peaces> maboughey: Atheros AR242x
<trifecta> hi
<Deftone7> honestly this is a new build so I'm new to the world of the depth that this motherboard has
<bluntz> guest uncheck align desktop
<bluntz> hehe
<ngirard> Gnea: all these are good advices, but I checked em all already :-/
<trifecta> I'v got a question
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - it was fine with it, i think it actually was load balanced and fallover on fail... forget the exact settings, that machine died [and is why i bought the one in question here].  BRB, rebooting
<Guest74210> bluntz  its not the desktop... its the taskbar
<bluntz> yea
<trifecta> whenever i run conky in the terminal
<bluntz> uncheck lock
<maboughey> peaces: have you tried using the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package?
<trifecta> the cursor just goes to a blank line
<trifecta> how can i fix this
<trifecta> ?
<nbeebo> shoutcast in bmpx isnt working anymore
<Guest74210> oh boy...    thx
<nbeebo> no stations listed
<bluntz> np
<peaces> maboughey: yeah i am using that.  But inorder to connect to wireless i have to restart my computer everytime, i can't just suspend or hibernate
<Gnea> ngirard: got another drive to test with?
<Hoxor> nobody's got an answer for me?
<maboughey> peaces can i pm you?
<peaces> maboughey: yeah
<bluntz> hoxor?
<BCM43> bluntz: I can find it
<Alastair_> did you configure your hosts file ?
<Guest74210> bluntz   they keep going back to where they are
<bluntz> rite clik over taskbar
<nbeebo> hoxor i guess its graphic cards drivers problem..
<Alastair_> aw, sry ^^ this wasn't for here ^^
<bluntz> and uncheck lock to
<Hoxor> hmm.. thnx
<Hoxor> any idea how i can fix it?
<Guest74210> I did... then unclick lock widjets
<Hoxor> re-install the drivers?
<ThomasPettit> does anyone know how i can play video on my ubuntu?
<cmdbbq> i cannot get rhythmbox to add a podcast, and when i run it in terminal and attempt to, nothing prints out please help!
<Alastair_> add the medibuntu repository and download smplayer
<shovi> Ive tried a bunch of stuff, but the network manager still pops up this KEYRING bs everytime i boot into ubuntu. How can i get rid of it and just let it auto connect to wifi??
<nbeebo> thomaspettit totem or download vlc
<trifecta> so, when I run conky through the terminal, it defaults the terminal cursor to a blank line. How can I get back to my user status?
<DarkSotM> deftone7: under Advanced > Onboard Devices there is A SATA Mode select try a diffrent setting in there
<briwoo1> ThomasPettit:  google vlc
<Guest74210> bluntz    I move them    then they move back\
<ThomasPettit> nbeebo ive tried both neither work
<bluntz> ok rite clik on desktop and uncheck keep aligned
<Deftone7> DarkSotM: okie dokie...brb...let me try it
<Alastair_> ThomasPettit, try smplayer...
<ngirard> Gnea: unfortunately no. Damn damn damn...
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay looks like it's all installed just fine!
<trifecta> ???
<BCM43> when running startx on a Powerbook G4 I get the error "VGE(0): V_BIOS address 0x55580 out of range. Does anybody know how to fix it?
<briwoo1> ThomasPettit: your question is very general.  DVD? Streaming in a browser?
<Kidfork> How cna i edit a files permissions through terminal?
<Unconfined> Kidfork, chmod and chown
<edju> want to install gnome, but ubuntu-desktop brings in too much.  is a "thin" gnome available?
<Unconfined> chown changes owner and group
<ThomasPettit> they are videos on my hard drive. they are .avi file and cannot figure out how to convert them
<Unconfined> chmod changes permissions like read, write, execute
<asterix> onetinsoldier: is there a native linux 3D program I can use to benchmark or do some generic testing?
<shovi> Ive tried a bunch of stuff, but the network manager still pops up this KEYRING bs everytime i boot into ubuntu. How can i get rid of it and just let it auto connect to wifi??
<trifecta> Did anyone see my question?
<bluntz> guest ok now?
<Guest74210> bluntz  Nothing in there that says anything about align on desktop settings
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, great! also, i was a little incorrect about 'fakeroot'. it just to 'install' in a fake out root environment. if  you are compiling in your home directory, you don't need to be root user
<bluntz> ok what version u runnin?
<Kidfork> Unconfined: COuld you be a little more specific, im trying to edit the files permissions from Read only to Read and Write
<Alastair_> trifecta, just don't start it from terminal
<Alastair_> :p
<trifecta> lol
<Gnea> ngirard: wish i knew what else to suggest... sorry :}
<Alastair_> use alt+f2
<g0bl1n> anyone done a netbook UNR (ubuntu Netbook Remix) installation with unr-1.0.1.img ?
<Unconfined> Kidfork, for the owner of the file?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: but to install something is a different matter. for that you do need to be root
<wiijii> How tolerant is Ubuntu of installing new WMs? It all seems pretty tightly integrated with Gnome. Does anyone use openbox, enlightenment etc?
<trifecta> theres no way to get back to the normal prompt without restarting terminal?
<Kidfork> Unconfined: correct
<bluntz> I got hardy
<onetinsoldier> asterix: glxgears
<Alastair_> there is - but it'll stop your conky
<briwoo1> ThomasPettit: vlc should do it. you may need win32 codecs
<Unconfined> Kidfork, okay try chmod 640 or chmod 644
<trifecta> arg
<Guest74210> 8.10 intrepid
<Unconfined> 644 means everyone can read and owner can read/write
<trifecta> than can you show me a link to some good conky configs?
<ThomasPettit> k thanks ill try
<Hoxor> nbeebo.. what do you recommend?
<trifecta> i dont like the ones on the home site
<Unconfined> 640 means only owner and group can read and owner can read/write
<ferfactor> how can i put a subtitle to a .avi with avidemux?
<Alastair_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Unconfined> Kidfork, chmod 644 filename (just incase you're wondering where the filename fits in)
<Guest74210> o k  thx'
<trifecta> thats not a good question for this channel
<der|kunstler> is there an easy VPN configuration for ubuntu, something like Hamachi ?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: although, for some time now i believe, the flgrx drivers have some darn flickering in compiz if you have the "Composite" Extension enabled in your xorg.conf file.. which i do. i can tell you how to do that if you want
<trifecta> uh
<Kidfork> Unconfiled: thank you
<Alastair_> there are tons of configurations and screenshots
<Alastair_> ^^
<nbeebo> haxor installing drivers for ur graphic cards i guess
<mikegriffin> hello, i am going to put linux on a laptop for my sister and it has only 512M of RAM, is xubuntu really more lightweight than a standard ubuntu release?
<Alastair_> i can give you mine too... it's simple and clean :p
<trifecta> ok thatnks Alastair_
<mikegriffin> is it as well integrated?
<trifecta> thansk*
<trifecta> thanks*
<BCM43> when running startx on a Powerbook G4 I get the error "VGE(0): V_BIOS address 0x55580 out of range
<nbeebo> mikegriffin yes
<nbeebo> mikegriffin u could try it
<ermoved> mikegriffin, yeah.  i'm using it on a 5412mb RAM system right now and it works faster than ubumtu w/gnome
<trifecta> ooh i like simple and clean
<ermoved> err, 512
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I'm not seeing any composite extension in the xorg
<trifecta> pm me
<shovi> How can i get the Network Managers Keyring to become Automated, instead of it asking me EVERY TIME????
<actafool> ok my screen flickering.. how can i fix it ?
<bluntz> BCM43 did u get the screen specs?
<actafool> ?
<onetinsoldier> asterix:  you'll want to add that. and, i think they may have finally fixed the flickering issue! i just started glxgears and it looks great, no flickering!
<mikegriffin> ermoved: is it well integrated like gnome is?
<tyrant> actafool, you have to try the other output methods like opengl or x11
<tyrant> actafool, what videoplayer are you using
<actafool> videoplayer ?
<BCM43> bluntz: I said I couldn't find them
<wiijii> Anyone use a WM apart from Gnome/Xfce/KDE in Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: what kind of flickering in compiz?  I've got it on highest settings and it seems pretty smooth
<bluntz> then ur sol
<ermoved> mikegriffin, is what well integrated?
<BCM43> bluntz: ??
<tyrant> actafool, i had the flickering only when playing videos
<mikegriffin> ermoved: xfce i guess, does it have all of the gnome style configuration utilities (ease of use etc)
#ubuntu 2008-12-24
<actafool> i have always
<actafool> when i moving windows
<tyrant> for the rest i remember installing the ati driver using envy
<actafool> ..
<onetinsoldier> asterix: well, i think it's only effected users that have the compositing extension enabled. and it looks like they 'might' have fixed that so it may be a non-issue now
<Zelda> anyone know how to keep the user switcher panel from changing power button icons when I load pidgin?
<ermoved> mikegriffin, the xfce environment is easy to configure, yes.
<tyrant> actafool, how did you install your grao
<actafool> flickering or Blinking is the exactly problem..
<nbeebo> mikegriffin, its well enough, but you should try it first..
<asterix> onetinsoldier: what is the compositing extension?
<tyrant> actafool, how did you install your graphic driver
<ermoved> can someone tell me why in the heck gnomebaker is defaulting to a 20 minute cd when i try to make an audio cd project?  it wont let me finish importing this m3u.. arg
<onetinsoldier> asterix: i can tell you how to enable it
<mikegriffin> i know i should but i hate to waste a cdr and 15 minutes if i dont have to. does it at least have a network manager?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: do you mean the extra settings for the advanced effects?
<actafool> system - Admin -> hardware drivers
<actafool> and i actvated nvidia 177...
<trifecta> is it bad that i installed the latest nvidia driver through the recovery console?
<actafool> then reboot and all ok but flickers..
<trifecta> without changing the telinit
<Zelda> anyone?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: no.. but i think to get the full effect of that 'appearance' preference, you'll need ot have the compositing extension enabled
<tyrant> actafool, ok i am using an old nvidia 173 ui think , and install it using envyng
<onetinsoldier> to*
<shovi> How can i get the Network Managers Keyring to become Automated, instead of it asking me EVERY TIME????
<trifecta> Zelda, no idea buddy
<asterix> onetinsoldier: ok how do I enable it?
<Zelda> ok thanks.
<actafool> where to find and install envyng
<bluntz> didnt think ubuntu was still supporting ppc
<nbeebo> mikegriffin, u can install it on ubuntu
<trifecta> in synaptic actafool
<tyrant> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<trifecta> or what tyrant said
<actafool> thanks i will try now
<trifecta> i find synaptic easier :P
<onetinsoldier> asterix: you need to edit the file as root.. so gksu or su... depending on whether you use a gui editor or not, and open up the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. tell me when you're there
<onetinsoldier> asterix: gksu or sudo*
<trifecta> sudo su?
<nbeebo> mikegriffin, our you could try it on vmware or virtualbox
<cmdbbq> I ran rhythmbox -d and got the following while trying to add a podcast (19:02:06) [0x8a97698] [rb_podcast_parse_load_feed] rb-podcast-parse.c:202: Parsing http://wtkk.everyzing.com/results.jsp?s=PZSID_0000712197;Eagan+%26amp%3B+Braude+Podcast&start=0&num=10&col=en-aud-pod_wtkk-ep&filter=0&dedupe=1&expand=true&match=query,channel&x=0&y=0&il=en as a Podcast failed
<onetinsoldier> trifecta: yes. typo of mine
<actafool> i looking for fix for this problem whole day im so nerveous now
<trifecta> lol
<zsquareplusc> trifecta: no, use sudo -i if you really want to do that
<barbar__conan> hi to all
<barbar__conan> is there anyway to use synaptic with aria?
<bluntz> barbar
<tonsofpcs> n8tuser - ok, i had to disable NetworkManager as well to get it to work, but it appears to be working now
<ermoved> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay got it open
<b3z3rk3r> hey, im struggling to setup a direct cable connection to my windows desktop from my Ubuntu 8.10 laptop, can anyone help me???
<barbar__conan> bluntz: yes
<n8tuser> tonsofpcs -> am glad it worked for you
<bluntz> hi thats all
<barbar__conan> (: ok
<trifecta> is it bad that i installed the latest nvidia driver through the recovery console?without changing the telinit?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: why is my gedit showing up on all four faces of my cube though?
<tyrant> actafool, dont get nervous , u have to relax and take your time christmas
<hellrasier> hola weans
<actafool> all is okay
<actafool> except this
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: ethernet? is it a crossed cable?
<actafool> :)
<barbar__conan> bluntz: do u know any way that i told?
<bluntz> srry missed ur ?
<actafool> i hope this will help
<actafool> :)
<trifecta> is it bad that i installed the latest nvidia driver through the recovery console?without changing the telinit? or editing my xorg?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. this pastebin will show you how... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6e5db6b3  ...never mind my "Driver"  "sis" line that was an example for someone with a Savage card
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, yes, the windows xp box can see samba shares on ubuntu.. but not the other way round???
<barbar__conan> bluntz: is there any way that i use synaptic with aria or wget?Any idea?
<n8tuser> b3z3rk3r -> both ends have an ip address, and gateway? route table okay?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: and yo don't need all the extra carriage return either
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: ah, so the network is already working. you probably have a windoze firewall that things the network is not local
<bluntz> synaptic uses apt-get
<b3z3rk3r> n8tuser, i have manually assigned ip's to both and same subnet and workgroup
<Deftone7> DarkSotM: there's only SATA, RAID, and AHCI
<n8tuser> b3z3rk3r -> gateway?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: so just put the extensions section at the end?
<SQlvpapir> http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=4b9baa900fba41b4151ac0f19d0cf590
<Deftone7> I tried all settings and no dice bro.
<tyrant> trifecta, editing the xorg doesnt work anymore because if you have an error in it gnome is gonna make a new one
<b3z3rk3r> n8tuser, not sure what that is or does?
<DarkSotM> deftone7: try booting with all_generic_ide added
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: heh, actually both PC should automatically grab an IP from the zeroconf range (169.x) but if you already have it working with static IPs it's ok too
<n8tuser> b3z3rk3r -> it is required to get to the far end
<Deftone7> yep
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, so i should just disable firewall?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: i put mine below the "Device" Section.. but i don't think it matters where you put the Section in the file
<cdeszaq1> can GParted from a live CD be used to safely grow a windows NTFS partition while shrinking an ext3 data partition?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: just as long as it's in there
<bluntz> whats wrong with using apt?
<Ghoul> Why does my kbd layout switch ot qwerty after reboot when by default i have only 1 layout USA - Colemak in System > preferences > keyboard > layouts | after reboot it still says USA-Colemak but in fact it's qwerty; only after i remove and add it again it goes back to colemak...
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: if you dont have and other direct connection to the internet, yes, temporarily disable it
<barbar__conan> bluntz: yes i know.Sorry my mistold.Any partial and segmented chance with downlading packages?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay and now reboot?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: no
<tyrant> cdeszaq1, vista or xp
<barbar__conan> deb packages
<cdeszaq1> tyrant: xp
<Ghoul> ideas what the bleep is going on?!
<cmdbbq> when i try to add a podcast to rhythmbox i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/91893/ ubuntu 8.04 rhythmbox 0.11.5
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, both machines have Dc to iNet
<onetinsoldier> asterix: log out of X. then press  Ctl+Alt+Backspace... then log back in
<tyrant> cdeszaq1, xp is ok , i did it once with vista and the vista was lost
<asterix> ok
<cdeszaq1> tyrant: ok, thanks
<tyrant> cdeszaq1, but xp i did it like 10 times it worked
<bluntz> why cant you use apt?
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: you inserted a second NIC to do the direct connection?
<tyrant> cdeszaq1
<barbar__conan> bluntz: apt-get supports segmented downloading?
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, yes.. its a gaming rig i built to double as my media storage
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: if you could disable the firewall on the windoze side for just this connection?
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, i can try.. lemme se if that works
<bluntz> not sure but it remembers what it downloads and if interupted it will give you another chance to get the files
<eternaljoy> how much is 20Mbps in MB/s?  1.8?
<tyrant> divide by 8
<onetinsoldier> asterix: hi, did that work for you?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay looks like it worked fine
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I don't perceive any difference but I guess it's working
<onetinsoldier> asterix: hmm, ok. because i have noticed something when it come to the fglrx driver
<bluntz> I think only rsync  may be what ur after
<wiijii> Can WMs such as openbox, fluxbox etc be used with Ubuntu?
<Maxi_Barrabalero> bitech
<Maxi_Barrabalero> bitch
<barbar__conan> bluntz: problem is not to continue.problem is segmented download.mmmh like split a file and downlad 5 part of them
<tyrant> eternaljoy, so it makes 2.5 MBZ
<barbar__conan> (:
<gogzmer> wiijii: yes
<eternaljoy> tyrant: ehats MBZ?
<bluntz> ask tyrant may know
<tyrant> MB/s
<barbar__conan> hmmm
<gogzmer> MegaBytes per Zecond
<barbar__conan> ok
<onetinsoldier> asterix: if you try and shutdown X altogether, and the restart it. GDM nor KDM seem to get along with doing that with the flgrx driver i've noticed. it does seem to take a reboot
<eternaljoy> tyrant: so 20Mbps is 2.5 MegaBytes per sec?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: now, with that said....
<tyrant> ye
<barbar__conan> thank u so much (:
<tyrant> m
<hischild> eternaljoy, minus 10% overhead
<tyrant> yes
<wiijii> gogzmer WIth how much of a pain in the neck? Are you using something apart from Gnome/XFCE/KDE?
<tyrant> str
<eternaljoy> tyrant: how u figure?
<FloodBot3> tyrant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogzmer> hischild: why 10%?
<eternaljoy> hischild: how u calculate from Mbps to MB/s?
<gogzmer> wiijii: i'm not, but I know others have done it
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: if you're trying to guess a download rate by comparing the Mbit/s per second, there may be some overhead. so the actual rate may be /10 or /12
<tyrant> eternaljoy,  divide by 8
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, still not working, i should probably mention that i am using a uni campus network too. i can see many other machines, but not my windows desktop
<bluntz> 8 bits per byte i do believe
<tyrant> eternaljoy, 1 byte is 8 bit
<sebsebseb> what's the difference between the 64bit desktop and alternate cd, other than the alternate being text based, and apparnatly the user being able to choose which programs to install on installation, as well as making the partition encrypted
<onetinsoldier> asterix: you might not notice much difference unless you hve the compiz setting cranked up. install, smms or whatever it is
<hischild> eternaljoy, divide by 8, then 10% overhead.
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: ok, cheers big ears :-)
<onetinsoldier> !info cssm
<ubottu> Package cssm does not exist in intrepid
<wiijii> gogzmer OK cheers
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: so its not a direct cable connection but over a LAN. ok. so dont turn off firewalls.. :-)  you say it works one way? there may be a firewall within the network too
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I've got a pretty fast new machine so I think it'll be pretty smooth no matter what :)
<hischild> gogzmer, 10% overhead is a very safe amount to subtract. TCP/IP has quite some overhead on data.
<quentusrex_> For some reason ubuntu doesn't detect my display properly. I'm using an hdmi cable. I see the 'desktop' twice on the top half of the screen, and scrambled on the bottom half.
<tyrant> sebsebseb, with the alternate cd you can install from network also and other technical stuff
<eternaljoy> hischild: ok!  well thats good then. im going on broadband plan that says "UP to 20Mbps"... so that means I can get UP to 2.5MB/s... but in reality it probably will be 1.1MB/s.... right?
<sebsebseb> tyrant:  yes that's what I am interested in the technical stuff
<sebsebseb> tyrant:  ,but what technical stuff exactly?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: install this...  apt-get install simple-ccsm
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: i'd expect around 2MB/s or a bit more, not just 1.1
<onetinsoldier> asterix: tellme when you have that installed
<eternaljoy> hischild: are wireless modems good?  They connect using Wireless in my Notebook?
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, haha this is getting complicated.. yes it is a DC cable between the laptop and desktop. But the desktop has other NIC's connecting to LAN which the laptop connects to wirelessly.. see?   :P
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: if I got 1Megabytes per sec download. I would be happy.
<wiijii> What is pulseaudio, and can it be gotten rid of? I want alsamixer to actually show my card mixer levels
<tyrant> sebsebseb, i dont know anymore but i used it to install from an iso instead of burning it to cd
<hischild> eternaljoy, depending on how far your central is, you'll get between 1 and 2.3MB/s. That's my experience so far with it.
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: thats 600MB per 10 mins
<eternaljoy> hischild: gotcha cheers big ears :-)
<hischild> eternaljoy, and yeah they can serve you more then enough speed.
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay it's installed
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: your ubuntu cd'a'day? ;-)
<sebsebseb> tyrant:  yes I got the  64bit  desktop  ISO  burnt to a CD,  that  I will  use to  replace 32bit hardy  with 64bit ibex on other computer,  well  unless  I have a reason to use the alternate I suppouse
<eternaljoy> hischild: so a wireless modem wont slow it down, seing its wireless from my Laptop to the Modem?   data can travel 2MB/s through the air?
<Jaza> can anyone tell me what this might mean ,change the IP Address to an address that’s outside the dynamically assigned range of your network?
<SQlvpapir> please help me with this http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=4b9baa900fba41b4151ac0f19d0cf590
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: I cannot use 8.10.. im on 8.04
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok... System --> Preferences --> Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager  ...tell me when you have that open
<tyrant> there is no reason sebsebseb , just use the normal desktop method which offers the livecd also
<hischild> eternaljoy, yup. Can do more actually, but that's another subject.
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: you have different IPs for your own cable than for the other conenctions? did you check the output of "route" on each so that this IP range goes through the 2nd NIC?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: it opened for a split second and then dissapeared
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: using 8.10 uses 250inode and my Acronis Trueimage wont support it :(  so im stuck on 8.04
<tyrant> eternaljoy, i have a 16mbit connection and i only get 1.2
<eternaljoy> tyrant: ok
<Lemonwedge> anyone know how to take the border off of the image icon preview?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: but I've already got the settings manager installed... think that might be conflicting?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok. i've had that happen one time before..
<hischild> tyrant, and i got a 20mbit connection and i get 2.3
<tyrant> hischild, lucky for you ,
<sebsebseb> tyrant:  well  I guess not in my case, because  not going to network install  and  partition being encrypted I have no reason for this.   what features are avaiable on the alternate CD?  I could  install virtual machine software  again and  download the ISO and run it in that to find out, but I guess you know since you used it
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, im not sure how to do that? can you point me to a guide?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay it's open now on the second try
<onetinsoldier> asterix: no... this is a different one,and they don't conflict
<eternaljoy> Acronis Trueimage 11 will only read 8.04, inode 128... but Ubuntu 8.10 started using inode 256 :(((  So Im stuck on 8.04 !  BAD MISTAKE UBUNTU :(
<hischild> tyrant, when it comes to computer stuff, i'm always lucky
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: you can probably configure that with the inodes. or when you upgrade you keep the current filesystem format
<eternaljoy> any solution?
<Jaza> can anyone tell me what this might mean ,change the IP Address to an address that’s outside the dynamically assigned range of your network?
<ilyas_> where ubuntu mirror i want update my ubuntu 5
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: if I upgrade to 8.10 now?  will it alter the inode from 128 to inode 256?
<tyrant> hischild, i reaally envy you
<wiijii> Can someone help me with this Pulseaudio madness? How do I get my proper alsamixer channels back??
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. the top drop-down menu... select Advanced then click the green checkmark on the far upper right
<bluntz> Jaza it means change from lan ip to wan ip
<onetinsoldier> asterix: doh, i measnt 'Ultimate'
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: not really. well did you look at the output of "route print"? if you know how to apply netmasks, it isn't difficult to read
<tyrant> eternaljoy, what do you need acronis for
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay it's set
<unop> route print??
<gogzmer> what will this command do: e2fsck -f /dev/sda2   ?
<hischild> tyrant, don't. I've got more then enough issues.
<ilyas_> alsamixer u must have alsa module in u kernel
<actafool_> deamn
<actafool_> this dont works for me
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: isn't that a setting that can only be changed when a partition is formated? (i don't know..) so in a upgrade your filesystem is not formated and keeps the inode setting
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok, go to the animations tab.. select some thing for the 'Open Window' and 'Close Window' drop-down menus
<actafool_> i installing it but highest resolution is 640x480
<tyrant> actafool, didnt work
<burkmat> Good evening all, and happy holidays. My issue is with rdesktop, and I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but nonetheless: While attempting to RD into a Windows Server 2003 machine the connection establishes, and I see it pop up for a millisecond before disconnecting again. First of all, does anyone know how I can make rdesktop verbose or check the error in any way? Right now it's a silent disconnect.
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: are you 100% certain?
<actafool_> yes it didnt work
<w3wsrmn> gogzmer: It'll perform a filesystem check that device.
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: how do I upgrade to 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: i use Beam Up or Magic Lamp for open... then Explode for the close... hehe
<tyrant> actafool, maybe your problem now is the monitor
<actafool_> well it write..
<cmdbbq> when i try to add a podcast to rhythmbox i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/91893/ ubuntu 8.04 rhythmbox 0.11.5
<bluntz> gogzmer see w3wsrmn
<actafool_> it need 85 hz
<eternaljoy> !~upgrade to 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade to 8.10
<eternaljoy> !upgrade to 8.10
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, DC Cable isnt showing up on "route -e"
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: no i'm not.  upgarde info you can get with /msg ubottu upgrade
<eternaljoy>  /msg ubottu upgrade
<tyrant> actafool, do you have compiz working now otr not
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay these seem to be things I had set in the other settings manager...  but somehow I've now lost the ability to middle click and rotate the cube.
<actafool_> Recommended resolution 1024x768 at 85 Hz
<actafool_> i have
<actafool_> compiz
<Jaza> bluntz: when changing a static IP address what do I change it to?
<compubomb> how do you change the default audio player in ubuntu ? say for instance, it will load up a certain player for .mp3, a certain player for .avi etc.
<compubomb> or a certain player for .rm
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: you dont see the second interface there? but ifconfig shows it is configured?  then you may need to add a route manually
<tyrant> actafool_, try installing some older driver using envyng
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, i dont mind if i cant use te dc cable as speed isnt important, i just want to be able to access my data on my gaming box. im only setting up the crossover for synergy
<actafool_> i installed
<onetinsoldier> asterix: oh.. i see. i've never really used the cube i guess. i would recommend... one last reboot to make certain, the Composite Extension has take and even for these Compiz settings(i notice they took a restart of X one time).
<actafool_> all that have there
<bluntz> for a server or what
<actafool_> but only this works fine for me
<onetinsoldier> asterix: has taken*
<zsquareplusc> compubomb: open the properties of a file of the desired type and go to the "open with" tab to configure applications
<tyrant> actafool_, you mean setting to lower resolution or what
<actafool_> yes
<actafool_> setting to lower resolution
<actafool_> they all works
<nbeebo> shoutcast station wont show up in BMPX anymore
<actafool_> but no high resolution
<actafool_> and
<actafool_> flicking again
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: i use scp/WinSCP to copy files. i don't trust these proprietary formats ;-)
<compubomb> zsquareplusc: that was easy
<compubomb> :p
<tyrant> actafool_, what kinda of hardwre do you have
<superfly500> hi peeps wonder if some one can help me am new to linux i have just taken vista off for ubuntu 8.10 everythink is working sopt on apart from now sound i have try installing gmone ALSA mixer never helped and tryed a few command lines but still no sound
<actafool_> amd64 3000+ nividia 6150 SE integrated
<actafool_> 256 mb
<b3z3rk3r> zsquareplusc, i was thinking about using VNC or something similar to achieve this as it would be easier right?
<superfly500> no sound*
<quentusrex_> Why does Hardy properly detect the hdmi settings for my projector, but 8.10 fails?
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: that's just screen sharing. that wont get your files from one side to the other
<bluntz> most likely your going to set it to your ip the public sees and this may be  a problem if it changes
<hashbrowns> Gnea: Are you still here?
<gogzmer> From the live CD, I am trying to shrink an ext3 partition with GParted and it keeps failing, saying I need to run e2fsck -f /dev/sda2. In the step previously, it pretty much runs that command, but to be sure, I ran it manually anyway and re-tried running GParted, but got the same error. Please help...I just want to shrink some partitions!
<Gnea> hashbrowns: for a bit
<c4pt> how can i repair my b43 driver?
<peaces> anyone know how to fix this problem; every time i  suspend or hibernate my computer and come back the wireless will not connect to the original network.  I have to restart my computer.
<b3z3rk3r> used ti before, if i remember right you could transfer files too?
<bluntz> if it does ,dynamic DNS will fix it up.
<Lemonwedge> is there a way to remove the border around image previews in the icons for images on your desktop?
<zsquareplusc> b3z3rk3r: only one special version.
<hashbrowns> Gnea:  Okay so I backed up the data on my C drive and I need to do a reinstall right?
<bluntz> its free to
<Jaza> bluntz: when changing a static IP address what do I change it to?
<superfly500> hi peeps wonder if some one can help me am new to linux i have just taken vista off for ubuntu 8.10 everythink is working sopt on apart from now sound i have try installing gmone ALSA mixer never helped and tryed a few command lines but still no sound any pointers would be great thanks?
<b3z3rk3r> oh, which version is that then?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: still here? i would recommend one last reboot to make certain that the Composite Extension has taken, and even for these Compiz settings(i notice they took a restart once).
<bluntz> it depends
<incubii> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<actafool_> deam this..
<quentusrex_> Why does Hardy properly detect the hdmi settings for my projector, but 8.10 fails?
<bluntz> what are you changing the adress of? the box?
<actafool_> stuupid prob..
<superfly500> cheers
<Gnea> hashbrowns: basically, just go through the procedure - once you get to the hd partition, pay close attention to the options presented to you
<tyrant> actafool_, did you try "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --refresh 85" in  terminal
<Elite> hi
<gogzmer> superfly500: try the stuff linked too. If it doesn't work for you, come back and I'll try to help out some more
<actafool_> nope
<actafool_> i will try it now
 * onetinsoldier thinks that asterix probably won't be able to stop playing with simple-ccsm now, lol
<asterix> onetinsoldier: yeah...  I was just messing around with the different compiz settings....  I'm sure you know how that can go lol
<onetinsoldier> asterix: yes
<superfly500> will do cheers
<bluntz> generally if you are getting a new ip
<cmdbbq> when i try to add a podcast to rhythmbox i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/91893/ ubuntu 8.04 rhythmbox 0.11.5
<asterix> onetinsoldier: well thanks a TON for the help!
<onetinsoldier> asterix: although i can't say i've played with it much yet
<bluntz> dhcp wuill work fine
<actafool_> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --refresh 85" in  terminal
<onetinsoldier> asterix: you're welcome!
<actafool_> nothing happens
<actafool_> wtf
<hashbrowns> Gnea: Okay, I chose the partition that windows was peviously installed on and now it either lets me delete the windows folder there or choose a different folder name or quit which should I do?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: I think I've learned a few things today and hopefully it'll stick :)
<Elite> in ubuntu server how do I monitor my cpu temp?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: cool :-)
<asterix> onetinsoldier: now time to reboot and throw some dinner in the microwave :)
<tyrant> b
<actafool_> ;(
<gogzmer> Elite: does your mobo have a cpu temp probe that the OS can access?
<onetinsoldier> asterix: ok.. sounds good.. i have a question or two for you!
<bluntz> but if its a server,that may not be the right thing to do
<asterix> onetinsoldier: yeah?
<peaces> why can't i connect back to wireless network when i come back from having my computer hibernation?
<Lemonwedge> please, i really wanna get rid of this border around one of my icons that is an image file
<onetinsoldier> asterix: i wait until you come back.. ok?
<asterix> onetinsoldier: okay... sounds good
<Elite> gogzmer: I am sure it does but lmsensors say no
<Jaza> what is installer in ubuntu?
<tyrant> actafool_, well try googling you videocard and  compiz and see if you get something
<actafool_> okay ty
<gogzmer> Jaza: apt
<Gnea> hashbrowns: you'd better pm me
<gogzmer> Jaza: what are you looking to do?
<unop> peaces, you might need to get pm-utils to unload your wireless modules before hibernation
<peaces> unop: can you elaborate more on that?
<Elite> gogzmer: I am sure it does but lmsensors say no
<m3> hi
<m3> k
<m3> k
<m3> k
<FloodBot3> m3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaza> i'm trying to sync my Iphone on ubuntu
<hischild> peaces, it means that it'll disable your wireless before you hibernate, and reload once it comes back out of hibernation.
<gogzmer> Elite: unfortunately, I am not too much help. Often people come looking to monitor their cpu temp, but their mobo doesn't support it, so I ask that question first so thet they can figure out if it is even possible. If you are sure your mobo does, than good luck...I have never gotten any sensor package to work for me, and since it really wasn't a big deal, I just forgot about it
<tyrant> get a mac Jaza  :P
<Jaza> thanks but I already have a PC
<tyrant> Jaza, just a joke
<peaces> hischild, how do i get that, I'm  assuming its a program
<unop> peaces, copy your /usr/lib/pm-utils/defaults to /etc/pm  and then edit /etc/pm/defaults to change SUSPEND_MODULES
<zsquareplusc> Elite: you dont have output from "sensors"?
<bluntz> Jaza needs Jpilot methinks
<Jaza> well, I've been trying to get this to work all day
<Elite> zsquareplusc: nope notta
<peaces> unop: ok I'll give that a try
<zsquareplusc> Elite: you haev run sensors-detect?
<gogzmer> Is there a way to safely re-size the partitions on my machine without using GParted from a live CD? I keep trying that method, and it keeps failing, telling me I need to do things I already did
<Elite> zsquareplusc:  yes
<unop> peaces, actually, you need to copy the file into  /etc/pm/config.d/
<eternaljoy> when I try to Upgrade from 04 to 10, through UPDATE MANAGER, nothing happens... any other way to upgrade to 8.10?
<platius> eternaljoy; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eternaljoy> platius: i followed that, dont work
<gogzmer> eternaljoy: fresh install
<gogzmer> :)
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: you need to change from LTS to the fast release cycle. the link above tells you how
<unop> eternaljoy, sudo aptitude install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<eternaljoy> gogzmer: I cannot.. i need inode 128
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: what?
<Jaza> Bluntz I'm trying to figure what this means, Open Installer.
<Jaza> Click All Packages ? BSD Subsystem ? Install
<Jaza> Click on All Packages ? OpenSSH ? Install.
<gogzmer> eternaljoy: backup your data somewhere else, and then do a fresh install, re-formatting to give you the bigger inode size as you go
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: the reason the update manager is doing nothing is that 8.04 is a LTS
<zsquareplusc> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<peaces> unop: yeah i just noticed that it says DO NOT EDIT THIS lol
<eternaljoy> gogzmer: are you listening dude?? i cant. I need inode 128
<sonoblaise> Hi!  I'm looking for a good C++ reference in PDF, if possible.  I already found a C book in pdf but it lacks all the OOP thing...  anyone knows where I could find something?
<bluntz> think you are in synaptic
<Elite> zsquareplusc:  yes I have ran that
<incubii> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<unop> peaces, once you've copied it to the new location - you can edit it (i.e. ignore the warning)
<sonoblaise> !g++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<onetinsoldier> sonoblaise: you might try another channel... such as #c++
<zsquareplusc> Elite: yeah, sorry. i don't really know then. that helped here..
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: im confused.. whats my 1st step then?
<peaces> unop: can i pm you
<sonoblaise> onetinsoldier:  good idea :p  didn't knew there was a channel for that :p
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: if you want to upgrade http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading tells you how
<onetinsoldier> sonoblaise: roger, no worries
<Nabbins>  I have a strange issue, I changed my resolution to a lower one using the GUI in ubuntu, but now no matter what resolution I try, whenever I click help or apply nothing happens
<trifecta> I'm trying configure Conky using somebody else's config as a base, but I can't seem to get the window sized right. The height is always too much. Any suggestions?
<Nabbins> so can't view help or change resolution using default gui screen resolution tool in ubuntu latest
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: look at the screenshots there
<boxefaq|off> does anyone know how much space the default 8.10 install takes?
<tyrant> jaza , found this one for you to make up for my jokee but sounds complicated and only for old ipod firmware https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<gogzmer> eternaljoy: why does the OS need to run on inode 128?
<trifecta> Does anybody use conky here?
<eternaljoy> gogzmer: Acronis Trueimage 11 only support inode 128, not inode 256 in 8.10
<jjcalleiro> Hi everyone. I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general. Im a mac user and at work am now using an ubuntu machine. the issue im having is i have these external drives that i use on my mac that have files i need on my work machine. they show up, but it doesnt let me know move things around and save to it. i checked the permissions on the drive and it says the permission of "harddrive" could not be determined.
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: how do I change from LTS to the fast release cycle?
<trifecta> eternal
<eternaljoy> trifecta
<ribas1> nite
<eternaljoy> ribas1: nite
<trifecta> lol ill tell you in a sec
<superfly500> is there a way around getting the sound to work in ubuntu 8.10 on the ICH9 chipset its not on the ALSA site
<trifecta> i have to look at it to see
<eternaljoy> trifecta: yes pls :)
<gogzmer> eternaljoy: Right, but why bother with setting the OS to 128? Why do you need an image of the install?
<eternaljoy> trifecta: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<boxefaq|off> does anyone know how much space the default 8.10 install takes?
<Jaza> found it but I'm stuck with Click the Static button and change the IP Address to an address that's outside the dynamically assigned range of your network.
<eternaljoy> gogzmer: are you for real man? LOL
<jeeves_Moss> what causes a standalone version of ProFTPd to time out on the LIST command?
<ribas1> dumb question..have eeeubuntu running ok..eeepc 1000h
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list  ...the do an  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
 * eternaljoy ignores gogzmer 
<Jaza> and    3.
<Jaza>       Open Installer.
<Jaza>    4.
<Jaza>       Click All Packages → BSD Subsystem → Install
<Jaza>    5.
<FloodBot3> Jaza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaza>       Click on All Packages → OpenSSH → Install.
<ribas1> thing is this came with xp
<onetinsoldier> wth?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: edit it with what?
<ribas1> is gone
<trifecta> eternaljoy, go  to: System>Administration>Software Sources> Updates Tab
<Jaza> sorry
<ribas1> because i detected two cpus with conky
<eternaljoy> trifecta: i did that and it shopws UPGRADE TO 8.10
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: perhaps trifecta will guide you :-)
<CaneToad> Any ideas why "apt-get install openssh-server" gives an error in ubuntu 8.10?
<eternaljoy> trifecta: but when I click it, nothing hjappens
<ribas1> can I assume this is dual core ?
<gogzmer> superfly500: I had trouble with my sound too...but I don't know what chipset I had
<trifecta> hmm
<trifecta>  odd
<hischild> CaneToad, 1. the error. 2. did you put sudo in front. 3. did you update.
<ribas1> like i said  this is dumb question
<eternaljoy> <zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: the reason the update manager is doing nothing is that 8.04 is a LTS <-- so whats the fix?
<trifecta> it worked for me but I cancelled the upgrade
<trifecta> that sounds like a bug
<ribas1> 64bit/
<gogzmer> superfly500: Can you get sound to work(at all) from any of the sound drivers? (oss, alsa, pulse?)
<trifecta> if you cant get it working
<eternaljoy> trifecta:  zsquareplusc says its something to do with LTS
<CaneToad> hischild, running as root, gives:  dpkg: syntax error in triggers deferred file `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp' at character `�'
<ari_stress> hi
<eternaljoy> but then zsquareplusc wont tell me how to fix
<Nabbins> jjcalleiro: You cannot write to an HFS+ filesystem unless journaling is disabled.
<Nabbins> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus
<Nabbins> You will still have permissions errors since your Ubuntu user and OSX user are not the same. You will have to make sure you change the permissions of any files in OSX that you want to make sure you can access from in Ubuntu.
<FloodBot3> Nabbins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluntz> jj may need hfs readability in his kernel to mount those drives
<superfly500> from the looks of it IHC9 intel chipset is not supported by ALSA :-(
<trifecta> eternaljoy, in the update manager theres a button that says upgrade, correct?
<eternaljoy> trifecta: it says "By default Ubuntu 8.04 LTS will not offer a upgrade to 8.10."
<trifecta> what
<superfly500> nope
<borbosha> So I am having a problem, on my Dell XPS M1210, where Xorg never displays the OSD and prevents the keyboard from working when adjusting the brightness with the fn+up arrow on the laptop. The only way I have found to fix it once it happens is to put the computer to sleep and wake it back up. Any ideas how to fix this?
<superfly500> works on vista so i no its not hardware
<gogzmer> superfly500: For my machine, I have to run under the oss drivers, but I ended up using alsamixer to set the volumes, etc.
<trifecta> I'm on 8.04 and I started the upgrade, but cancelled for my own reasons. I know you can.
<zsquareplusc> eternaljoy: well if you already see the "upgrade to 8.10" button it should be fine. if that isn't working - i have no idea
<borbosha> The brightness actually works it just locks up the Xorg portion of the system.
<CaneToad> hischild, here is what I see, with full context:  http://pastebin.com/m72a06f56
<hischild> CaneToad, that sounds bad. What did you do before?
<hischild> CaneToad, ty, was bout to ask for that
<Nabbins> I can't view help or change resolution using default gui screen resolution tool in ubuntu latest
<trifecta> You might have to back up everything and then install from a live cd.
<CaneToad> hischild, I haven't done anything unusual
<hischild> CaneToad, why are you root?
<eternaljoy> zsquareplusc: ok
<tyrant> actafool_, how did you try changing resolution ???
<Nabbins> glxgears works so I have HW acceleration
<dietwater> How do ou get transparent backgrounds like http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1303/1177300828_63fcd2e17c_o.png ?
<dietwater> Transparent window backgrounds, sorry.
<onetinsoldier> trifecta and eternaljoy: you can probably do it manually... i know how, but there could be a danger that i don't know of because i haven't done that. i installed 8.10 and it's alli know about. but i ama former plain debian user that has updated to form debian stable to unstable a few times before
<tyrant> Nabbins, do you have a nvidia card? use nvidia setting from settings menu
<CaneToad> hischild, I'm not running everything as root, I have a root window
<zsquareplusc> CaneToad: looks like the trigger file there is broken. did you have a filesystem error?
<hischild> CaneToad, can you try and use sudo?
<hischild> zsquareplusc, got a fix here for him.
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: how I do it manusally?
<Nabbins> thx that works
<CaneToad> zsquareplusc, no filesystem errors
<hischild> CaneToad, won't fix the issue at hand, that'll be the next step
<ari_stress> dietwater: it's from terminal prefs
<trifecta> dietwater, I think they use Compiz window rules.
<dietwater> So, how would I change this?
<trifecta> opacity rules
<hischild> CaneToad, kill all package managers. ps aux | grep dpkg and ps aux | grep atp should give no result but grep. Confirm?
<dietwater> I have compizconfig etc.
<dietwater> Ah.  In the config manager?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: you have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file... as root
<superfly500> nope oss mixer no good aswell just my lock get a new laptop and its the sound lol last time on my old pc its was the ati card lol
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: one moment....
<superfly500> luck*
<CaneToad> hischild, confirmed, no dpkg or atp processes
<trifecta> it might be terminal prefs too
<ermoved> dietwater, that's probably an option in that terminal program
<trifecta> but i make my whole window semi transparent in the compiz opacity rules
<ari_stress> dietwater: no need from compiz
<hischild> CaneToad, go to /var/cache/apt/archives and delete the openssh package if it's in there.
<trifecta> yeah do it his wya
<dietwater> I'm still confused, sorry.
<trifecta> way
<trifecta> lol
<trifecta> where do we access terminal prefs?
<ermoved> dietwater, there are several ways to accomplish transparency.
<dietwater> Then which is the easiest and least hacky? =)
<CaneToad> hischild, the file was there...I moved it to /tmp
<ermoved> trifecta, it depends on the terminal program..
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: make a backup of the file before yo do anything...   cp -v /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-hardy
<ari_stress> trifecta: Applications > Accessories > Terminal > Edit > Profile prefs
<trifecta> you could try going to Edit> Profiles>
<ermoved> err
<patrick-1> does anyone know a piece of software that can convert xvid avi's to a format that i can burn to a dvd?
<trifecta> yeah
<trifecta> what ari said
<ermoved> dietwater, depends on the program.  if you're using a default ubuntu install, follow ari_stress directions.
<bluntz> pat use avidemux
<Trenter> Question:  In ubuntu, say I have a folder that contains a program, what is the best folder in root to put that folder in, aka the program files equivalent of ubuntu
<patrick-1> mhh
<patrick-1> okay
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy:  cd /etc/apt   ...then sudo -i   and enter your password
<markolonius> hey is it possible to apply permissions to a specific directory and all its subdirectories by command line?
<patrick-1> bluntz: what tool do i use to burn?
<dietwater> I thought there was a way to make the default background of windows transparent
<gogzmer> markolonius: chmod
<eternaljoy> how do I manusally do it onetinsoldier ?
<ermoved> Trenter, binary files are typically in [some root strucutre]/bin, such as /usr/bin.
<bluntz> I use k3b
<ari_stress> markolonius: sure thing, sudo chmod -R /dir/something
<gogzmer> markolonius: read the man, its in there
<tyrant> markolonius, yes
<camerongroom> how do I find my gimp scripts in ubuntu?
<kitche> markolonius: chmod -R but becareful since you can screw your system up if you use chmod on the wrong directory
<sfer2> /home/username/.gimpx.x
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: forget it.. ill stick with 8.04 :P
<ermoved> Trenter, but you dont install "the program" there.  several things have to go in several other places, i'm sure.
<ari_stress> markolonius: right like kitche said
<CaneToad> hischild, I re-ran the command with sudo.... same deal.... http://pastebin.com/m1321506   maybe I should try a different mirror?
<sfer2> camerongroom^
<markolonius> kitche: -R does that dir and all its subdirs? ah
<markolonius> thanks
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: then... sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid
<sfer2> camerongroom: /home/username/.gimpx.x
<camerongroom> sfer2: do I do that in a terminal?
<hischild> CaneToad, the file in question, /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp, most likely has some content. Back it up somewhere, delete it, then do sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp
<sfer2> camerongroom: no, you can just browse to it
<sfer2> make sure you can view hidden files
<camerongroom> thanks
<dietwater> markolonius: -r stands for recursive =)
<Trenter> When I try to drag a folder from a .tar.bz2 file into my /usr/games folder it says permission denied, is this normal?  I am using an admin ubuntu account.
<tyrant> g
<CaneToad> hischild, Unincorp is binary.... it is a dbm database, you sure you want to zero it?
<sfer2> Now I have a problem with gnome: when i log in, it shows the normal stuff for a couple of seconds and then a command line and then returns me to the login screen, but with kde it's fine. what is going on?
<hischild> CaneToad, Back it up first.
<tyrant> Trenter, it is normal because ubuntu doesnt let you log in as root which is the administrator , but u can do so by starting  nautilus with sudo
<ari_stress> sfer2: did it work before?
<mortici> anyone willing to tell me how to change a device label, one of my secondary hdd's is labeled as "New Volume" but i want to rename it to something else
<sfer2> ari_stress: yes, it worked fine until i logged in just this morning
<sfer2> well, tried to.
<tyrant> Trenter, i wouldnt drag and drop a folder ti /usr/games
<jeeves_Moss> anyone on this FTPD server issue timing out on the LIST command?
<ari_stress> sfer2: might be a corrupt gnome settings, you can try login to kde, and renaming/backingup the ~/.gnome directory and logon to gnome again
<sfer2> Trenter: extract it from command line instead
<eternaljoy> anyone knbow how to Upgrade 8.04 LTS to 8.10?
<sfer2> ari_stress: ive tried that with all .gnome and .gconf folders, hasn't worked
<edju> want to install gnome, but ubuntu-desktop brings in too much.  is a "thin" gnome available?
<waya-work-s> yeah.
<sfer2> eternaljoy: go to update manager and allow it to  display upgrades
<eternaljoy> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<waya-work-s> try installing gnome edju
<ari_stress> sfer2: ow.. how about create a new user and try logon with that user
<ari_stress> sfer2: just to see what's the problem
<sfer2> ari_stress: good idea, i will do that and report back.
<eternaljoy> sfer2: I see UPGRADE TO 8.10.. but when I click it, it says downloading update manager, and then nothing happens
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: then... sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid
<sfer2> eternaljoy: wait, it has to download
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: type that command?
<eternaljoy> sfer2: no, nothing is hjappening, even 10 mins later
<tyrant> Trenter, i bet you re doing something wrong as when u install things under linux , the exe goes to usr/local/bin and pics and icons gor to /usr/share/programm and libraries to /usr/LIB so i d be careful
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: I type... sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid  ?
<provo> i'm having a weird problem,  when i try to delete one of my folders in my home directory i am unable to do so because i keep getting permission denied, why am i not allowed to do this in my own home directory?
<Petein> hi.how can i install the IDE for Mono Develop?
<Seiphas> I have a computer running 8.10, and one of the ext3 drives is reporting errors
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: it's a sed command....
<waya-work-s> eternaljoy: no
<zsquareplusc> edju: you can install xubuntu. that has a different window manager but you can still run gnome (or KDE) apps
<eternaljoy> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Seiphas> I ran  sudo fsck.ext3 -r -v /dev/sdb1, but it's been two days without any errors and nothing appears to be happening
<Seiphas> what do I do
<waya-work-s> you have to aptitude update && aptitude upgrade before you do that.
<craig1709> Wireless trouble: I put wlan0 in 'Monitor' mode and then back into 'Managed' (a bcm4311 card - b43 driver) and now it refused to receive a network address. Authenticate fine though - anyone have any idea?
<eternaljoy> waya-work-s: what then?
<NkZ> Greetings
<hischild> CaneToad, you still there?
<waya-work-s> and i recommend you run update-manager -d
<waya-work-s> it should do it for you
<tonon> hey, can anyone teach me how to make an ntfs partition ?
<eternaljoy> waya-work-s: whats my 1st command?
<NkZ> How can I delete all those old kernels stacking up on my system?
<tyrant> just use gparted tonon
<ari_stress> hi guys, i download torrent a lot, it surely makes my hdd heavily fragmented, right?
<Seiphas> ari_stress: what partition type
<waya-work-s> eternaljoy: nar let update-manager -d do it for you
<ari_stress> Seiphas: ext3
<waya-work-s> its all automated
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: this is up to you. yuo have to want it bad... because things don't 'always' go smoothly with an upgrade.. but it's likely you'll be ok.. but you never know
<eternaljoy> waya-work-s: bash: upgrade: command not found
<Seiphas> ext3 doesn't really fragment
<tonon> tyrant i have gparted how does it work?
<gogzmer> Are there any options to re-size an ext3 partition safely other than GParted?
<waya-work-s> update-manager -d
<NkZ> Thats why EXT3 rules over that sucky NTFS
<waya-work-s> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tyrant> on which hard drive
<eternaljoy> waya-work-s: those steps dont work on that website
<ari_stress> Seiphas: i've read that article, but with torrent, the protective mechanism can't do much, right? it must be fragmented somehow
<trifecta> does anybody use conky here?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: bash: upgrade: command not found
<waya-work-s> eternaljoy: they should
<CaneToad> hischild, I'm still here...googling...looks like others have had this problem
<trifecta> is there a pastebin i could use?
<NkZ> How can I delete all those old kernels stacking up on my system?
<waya-work-s> or file a bug its not upgrade its update-manager -d
<eternaljoy> waya-work-s: "SHOULD" doesnt always mean it does lol
<gogzmer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<asterix> NkZ: I like to make popcorn once I have a lot of kernals
<eternaljoy> waya-work-s: I type  update-manager -d  ?
<Seiphas> ari_stress: ext3 defrags as it writes, so you shouldn't really have any issues
<Seiphas> ari_stress: there's a way to force it though, no idea
<Cygnus__> Can anyone help me with a question about selecting intallation partition?
<hischild> CaneToad, yes they have. Note however the absence of the N in their errors.
<eternaljoy> Cygnus__: no sorry
<trifecta> thanks gogzmer and ubottu
<gogzmer> np
<edju> waya-work-s, gnome won't install - has an umet dependency - gnome-desktop-environment - which won't install - unmet dependency, gnome-keyring-manager - which doesn't exist.
<trifecta> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hapless> hey guys, I have an ntfs problem (ntfs-3g prob). my drive is seen (both by win & lin & mac) but cannot be read. gparted is stuck and I get weird Buffer I/O messages in the console. HELP PLS :(
<trifecta> lol ubottu
<ari_stress> Seiphas: is there any command to see the status of the fragmentation?
<eternaljoy> i cannot upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10// anyone experienced here to help me?
<NkZ> I don't think I understood that joke
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: no.. that won't work. did you do the sed command? it's substitutes ever instance of the word 'hardy' for 'intrepid' thats in that file and output it's to stdout... thenn the '>' symbol redirects it to another file
<edju> ah, well - i'll try the xubuntu thing.
<waya-work-s> edju: file a bug
<onetinsoldier> every*
<waya-work-s> that shouldn't happen
<waya-work-s> it should now depend on seahorse
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: youre confusing me... what command I type first?
<tyrant> hapless, replace your hard drive
<Flaw> Anyone have an idea where the userlist icons go in X-Chat Aqua?
<Flaw> :|
<waya-work-s> and a legacy /dummy package should exist
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: talk plain language pls :)
<asterix> NkZ: the small pieces of corn are also called kernals and popcorn is a heated form of those kernals.
<hischild> CaneToad, also, i didn't ask you to zero the file. I asked you to remove it and recreate it as an empty file.
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: cd /etc/apt....     sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid
<waya-work-s> onetinsoldier: don't get him to do that
<hischild> onetinsoldier, you may want to do that with another g ... s/hardy/intrepid/g
<NkZ> I see.
<waya-work-s> read the manual
<waya-work-s> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Seiphas> how long should e2fsck take to run on a 500 gig drive?
<onetinsoldier> waya-work-s: i hear it.. i warned himhe has to want this... bad
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: h: sources.list-intrepid: Permission denied
<gogzmer> sudo
<hapless> tyrant: I need the data on it :(
<eternaljoy> gogzmer: sudo gives same message
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok, before you left last time.. i said...   sudo -i... then enther your password
<hapless> otherwise I wouldn't bother
<Cygnus__> I would like to install Ubuntu to a tertiary drive (that is currently fresh out of the bag) and only use about 40 of the 250 unformatted GB on the drive, but I don't see an option to do so.
<trifecta> Anyways, heres my conky config. I can't get the window height right and minimium window size doesn't work right. Any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/91902/
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: sudo sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid  gives this message "bash: sources.list-intrepid: Permission denied"
<david_28> hey guys! I have a MAJOR problem in ubuntu I cant click on anything thats on my desktop of in my web browser
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok, before you left last time.. i said...   sudo -i... then enter your password
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: how are you installing?
<emilien> need help with flash makes browser crash , get segementaion fault from terminal
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Off of a LiveCD.
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: sed: can't read sources.list: No such file or directory
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ok done
<david_28> hej ! jag har problem med att mina fönster fryser och jag kan inte trycka på något i ubuntu 8.10 ! vad kan vara problemet?
<asterix> emilien: what browser are you using?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok..  cd /etc/apt
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: now it workd..   sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: I did that
<onetinsoldier> ok
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: and  sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid worked
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: now?
<emilien> asterix: firefox
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: I've found the live CD's to be great, but if you have more specific partitioning needs, and if you know what you are doing, the alternate CD works really well for that
<waya-work-s> aptitude safe-upgrade
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: I'm at the point where it gives me the choice between automatically resizing my second drive, formatting the entierty of one of my three drives, or guided-use the largest contiguous free space, or Manual.
<craig1709> Wireless is stuck at "requesting a network address..." - argh! any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: now...  less sources.list-intrepid   ..look the file over.. does it look ok?
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: go with manual
<Stanlin> Hi, May i play Crysis on Ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: do I now type "aptitude safe-upgrade"?
<asterix> emilien: have you tried another browser to see if flash is crashing there too?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: no
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: alright.
<CaneToad> hischild, problem worked around, so thanks, but the question is...how did a dbm database get into /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp - other users have had the same problem...
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: that's what I figured, but I'm a bit lost from there.
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: take this slowly......
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: That will give you very precise control over partition size, ordering, etc.
<mn> If I boot from live cd and run "cp -r /dev/sda1/* /dev/sda2" and enter the correct lines in the GRUB config file, what else do I have to do to get this to work.  It is giving me errors about logging in, saying it is skipping $HOME/.drmc and that GDM couldn't write to $HOME.  It's seems that I may need to change the permissions, but how do I do this?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: how I escape from that?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: don't be too quick
<waya-work-s> Stanlin: yes
<Cygnus__> right.
<trifecta> Anyways, heres my conky config. I can't get the window height right and minimium window size doesn't work right. Any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/91902/ HELLO?
<waya-work-s> it runs under wine
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ctrl+c
<waya-work-s> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Do I then make a new partition table?
<dannetwork> does any one know how i can set up a private chat room for the ppl on my home net work
<hischild> CaneToad, dunno. How'd u fix it?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ctrl+c doesnt work,, its stuck on "END"
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: I just don't want to accidentally format one of my drives.  That would be... annoying.
<CaneToad> hischild, I moved it aside and zeroed it like you said
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: Make sure you have figured out which drive is the one you are trying to edit
<emilien> asterix:  tried opera which didn't work either
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ok out of it
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: fist of all.. we have not made the /etc/apt/sources.list point to Intrepid.. yet
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: next step?
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: :)
<onetinsoldier> first*
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: now?
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: fortunately, there's an undo button.  How handy
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: Yeah, that button is there untill you press the commit button, i beleive
<asterix> emilien: I actually had a similar problem with flash crashing opera and firefox both...  making sure I had the latest version of flash seemed to help but the problem seems to persist for me.
<trifecta> so is steam and source compatibility better with wine nowadays?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: i would just like you to compare the  sources.list file and the sources.list-intrepid file... does the intrepid one look all good?
<trifecta> or winex
<n8tuser> dannetwork -> let them join your #ownchannel
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Do I want to /dev/sdc If I'm looking to put a partition on the third drive that's currently RAW, I want to make a new partition table there, correct?
<asterix> emilien: I just got a new computer and thankfully there's no problem on my fresh install.  You might try a full removal of firefox and flash and then reinstalling them.
<bizthepirate> How does one open a .pax archive, like the ones found on Mac OS? I have pax installed, but the man pages really don't help much...
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: i would know
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: can u see it?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: i wouldnt know
<hischild> CaneToad, good to hear.
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: you can pastebin them
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: (the other drives are aptly named /sda and /sdb, and are the appropriate sizes for my first and second drive.)
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: what file?
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: if the drive you are looking to put it on is currently blank, with no partitions, then I believe so. If the sizes all seem right, then sdc is probably right
<emilien> asterix:i have latest flash and firefox , flash is recognized , just dosn't work =\ , think firefox reinstall is called for
<david_28> hey guys! I have a MAJOR problem in ubuntu I cant click on anything thats on my desktop of in my web browser
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: both the /etc/apt/sources.list and the /etc/apt/sources.list-intrepid files.. pastebin them so i can see them
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: It names them in the order that it finds them, sda, b, c, usualy as they are listed in the bios
<trifecta> i don't understand you david_28
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Ah, here we go.
<david_28> trifecta: ok I will explain
<CaneToad> hischild would you happen to know anything about configuring audio... the recent 8.10 updates seem to have broken my audio
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: yeah, it just changed a the blank /sdc to 250 GB of free space.
<hapless> david_28: try ctrl+alt+f2 (sends u to console) then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to desktop
<Cygnus__> Then just make a new partition
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91904/
<onetinsoldier> ok
<david_28> trifecta: my "windows" freezes and then I cant click on anything I cant even terminate my windows
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: yup
<trifecta> david_28, what are your system specs/
<david_28> hapless: well this accures even after reboots
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91905/
<dannetwork> can some one help me in an other chat i need to set up a chat room that you have to be on my net wrok to get on
<onetinsoldier> k
<Halitech> david_28, are you running compiz?
<Guest81012> hows ubuntu kde 4 doing???  I heard there are a lot of issues.    Is it worth trying or should I stay with 3.5
<david_28> trifecta: I got a Toshiba Tecra 1
<gogzmer> CaneToad: I had the same problem when I updated the kernel as apt suggested, but when it broke my sound, I just selected the past kernel from grub instead
<trifecta> give me specs
<david_28> Halitech: yes but I have it turned off
<trifecta> not the model
<n8tuser> david_28 -> you can get to ctrl+alt+f1  login and type top to see which process is hogging up the cpu
<CaneToad> gogzmer, I'll try that...thanks for the clue
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91904/    and   http://paste.ubuntu.com/91905/
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: looks good at first glance.. let me take a close look
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Because I went with manual, will I have to manually create a swap file, or does Ubuntu do that from within it's own partition?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ok
<trifecta> david_28, can you open a normal terminal?
<gogzmer> dannetwork: Litterally just tell whomever to /join #[whateveryouwanttocalltheroom] and they all will be in the same room
<david_28> trifecta: yes i can
<trifecta> just type top
<Guest81012> hows ubuntu kde 4 doing???  I heard there are a lot of issues.    Is it worth trying or should I stay with 3.5
<trifecta> in the terminal
<dannetwork> what if they are on a windows computer
<Guest81012> hows ubuntu kde 4 doing???  I heard there are a lot of issues.    Is it worth trying or should I stay with 3.5
<hischild> CaneToad, hmm not really. Tried the different sound optiosn?
<david_28> trifecta: yeah
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok..have you made nay bakup of the 'sources.list' file?
<onetinsoldier> any*
<hischild> CaneToad, sorry if im kinda slow, trying to do death toll in left 4 dead
<trifecta> david_28, whats your cpu usage
<n8tuser> dannetwork -> let them join your #ownchannel  -- it does not matter windows or mac or linux, get them to freenode and create the channel
<trifecta> and what process is using most of it
<gogzmer> Cygnus__:  you will have to do it. THe way I would recomend partitioning a drive is to have a 2GB swap partition at the end of the drive, a 50 GB root (/) partition at the front of the drive, and fill the rest with a data partition where all but SWAP are formatted to ext3
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy:   cp -v sources.list sources.list-hardy
<david_28> trifecta: 42 % and im updating my system now
<hapless> how can I repair an ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: so now I type cp -v sources.list sources.list-hardy  ?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: under root?
<dannetwork> how do i create my own channel
<trifecta> david_28, is it consistently around 42%
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Gotcha.  Should I worry about a sperate /root and /home?
<trifecta> ?
<CaneToad> hischild, yeah I can't get any sound out of it with any of the sound devices, even with a USB phone
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: yes
<gogzmer> dannetwork: dude, 5 people have told you...a channel only exists because some user is in it
<n8tuser> Cygnus__ -> 50 gig for /  root is way too much, even a 10gig is more than enuff, save the other space for another partition
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: to do a major upgrade.. you will be doing everything as root
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ok done
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok.. good
<david_28> trifecta: nope
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: next step? :)
<Halitech> dannetwork, read up http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<trifecta> hmm
<hischild> CaneToad, default questions first then. It's all set to alsa?
<trifecta> so its not resources
<hischild> CaneToad, nothing is muted? Do you hear any noise? static perhaps?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: now..   cp -v sources.list-intrepid sources.list
<arthur> i have a question i am using ubuntu right now was going to install mandriva, i can use the same home partition for both os's?
<trifecta> do you know how to open the system monitor?
<dannetwork> ok thanks i will read up
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: done
<david_28> trifecta: yes I know
<trifecta> gnome-system-monitor in terminal
<trifecta> oh ok
<Cygnus__> n8tuser: Yeah, 30 for root does seem like a lot.  If I have a /home file, only system files are stored on Root by default, right?
<david_28> trifecta: Im quite experinced
<trifecta> oh
<trifecta> ok
<trifecta> sorry :D
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok..  cross your fingers....   apt-get update
<david_28> trifecta: np :D
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ok :P
<gogzmer> Cygnus__:  I usually don't because I like to just throw all my data into a /data folder, so I make that a partition. If you are more like the kind of person who uses "my documents" for everything, you can create a home partition, otherwise you can turn /home into a symlink that points to the data partition
<trifecta> not resources then
 * Cygnus__ crosses fingers for eternaljoy too.
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: if you dont see me again today, that means it broke :P
<david_28> trifecta: I just havent had this problem before
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: when that's done...   apt-get dist-upgrade
<eternaljoy> Cygnus__: cheers big ears :-)
<trifecta> your sure compiz is not running at all?
<trifecta> no emerald?
<n8tuser> Cygnus__ -> yes, only system stuff, so if you make that to another partition and put VM or virtuals..  that would give  you plenty  of ummp
<Seiphas> I have a hard drive that's getting read errors on every single block. How screwed am I?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: i understand
<trifecta> ever had problems with compiz-fusion in the past/
<trifecta> ?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ok here goes.. (holds breath )
<hololight> while using nautilus I can not 'browse' windows pc's / shares.... but if i manually type in the address I can access a particular pc's shares.... thoughts?
<david_28> trifecta: I turned my compiz off because i thought it caused the problem
<trifecta> oh
<CaneToad> hischild, if I go into sound preferences, whether I select autodetect, or any of the alsa or oss outputs, clicking test gives no sound at all for any of the options
<Cygnus__> n8tuser, gogzmer: So, if I were to make a 10 GB root, 30 GB /home or /data, and a 2 GB swap, I would be good?
<trifecta> do you have ccsm installed?
<gogzmer> n8tuser: ive used up almost 50GB of space for root...mostly just from installing random packages, and gnome takes up a few gigs by itself
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: ill be back if it works,, if not, ill be back tomorrow :P
<markolonius> is there a way to apply permissions recrusivly to just files? and not dirs?
<n8tuser> Cygnus__ -> plenty enuff
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: there may be problems getting all the packages to install.. but i'll be here to help you work through them
<david_28> trifecta: hmm I dont think so but im not sure
<n8tuser> gogzmer -> you have installed everything on the dvd?
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: sure, it just depends on the number of apps you will be installing, as well as how much data you will be putting in there
<david_28> trifecta: Ubuntu has worked fine for several weeks
<Cygnus__> gogzmer, n8tuser: I have two other drives that are NTFS, so I'll actually be most likely dumping all of my files into there anyway.
<david_28> trifecta: even months
<trifecta> so what did you change?
<gogzmer> n8tuser: I often grab random interesting apps out of synaptic
<n8tuser> Cygnus__ -> okay, cool
<david_28> trifecta: nothing that i can think of
<Cygnus__> gogzmer, n8user:  I can store non-system files in root if I wish?
<Raerlynn> hey guys, I'm having some problems installing it from a Live USB drive
<trifecta> that's odd
<trifecta> maybe its your mouse? hahah
<elliottm> I'm running 64-bit kubuntu, and I have 4gb of ram installed, but linux is only seeing 3.2gb of it. I ran memtest86 on moth modules individusally, and there were no errors
<goffio> hello
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: yes, but there usually isn't a good reason
<david_28> trifecta: but u know now it works again but it will only work for awhile
<n8tuser> Cygnus__ -> you can, but it doesn not make sense
<elliottm> why isn't ubuntu recognizing all of my ram?
<Cygnus__> n8tuser, gogzmer: Alright.
<trifecta> lol 4gb
<actafool_> who is the best movie player for ubuntu ..
<actafool_> ?
<goffio> is it mandatory to apt-get upgrade before apt-get dist-upgrade?
<trifecta> wth would you need all of that for?
<david_28> trifecta: I started to notice this when I was using firefox and couldnt scroll down or do anything
<actafool_> cause i cant stat my subttitles with totem player
<gogzmer> elliottm: perhaps it doesn't like sheep?
<trifecta> maybe it's a mouse driver issue
<Cygnus__> trifecta: Computing mersenne primes.
<gogzmer> ;)
<onetinsoldier> goffio: no
<actafool_> start*
<trifecta> can you use all of the keyboard commands?
<elliottm> trifecta: it's combination of future-proofing and really good deals
<Cygnus__> That's what I use RAM for.
<david_28> trifecta: this is a laptop and I have tried an external mouse
<trifecta> oh ok
<hischild> CaneToad, hmm odd ... set it to autodetect and run alsamixer in terminal
<trifecta> heh
<trifecta> i have 1 gig
<goffio> whohoo! then i don't have to dl those 200M to upgrade the distro, that's good ;)
<elliottm> gogzmer: nice try, but it was certified sheep compatible
<trifecta> and i cant even use half of it in ubuntu
<trifecta> with tons of crap running
<trifecta> no swap usage
<Cygnus__> Trifecta: Actually, no.  It's for any copies of Vista within 100 yards.  They suck in ambient RAM, and slow down your system if they can't leech your memory off.
<Raerlynn> it doesn't seem to want to format the drive
<actafool_> tell me one good movie player
<actafool_> ?
<trifecta> im on xp
<trifecta> dual boot
<elliottm> trifecta: ihad 1gb and normally did fine, but some of the programs i weire, especailly for project euler, push it
<trifecta> to 8.04
<goffio> actafool: try vlc
<trifecta> ahh
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: and if they find no other memory to leach, they sap the user's inteligence, proliferating the use of vista
<mwilson_> hey guys.  Any idea why, after playihng a video, any video after that has funky colors?
<Kelen> How to copy more folders at once in CL?
<actafool_> okay ty
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: If I said that I had 3GB of RAM, would it change the perferred size of my swap file?
<elliottm> but yes, does anyone knowwhy ubuntu isn't seeing 1/5 of my memory?
<trifecta> how can i set conky to be always on the bottom
<goffio> actafool_: or you have the default player, totem
<david_28> trifecta: im running compiz again now
<trifecta> oh
<trifecta> idk maybe somebody else can you help you out better
<trifecta> this is an odd one
<caeroe> ok, i tried stable and beta flash drivers, stable and beta nvidia drivers, multiple browsers, and i still cannot get flash to work reasonable in fullscreen in 8.10 x64.   is there anything i can do?
<caeroe> it's very choppy
<Stanlin> Hi, May i play Crysis on Ubuntu?
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: If you don't want it to be able to swap, and possibly slow down things, but still keep going if it runs out of ram, don't make a swap partition. With no swap space, the OS will just give low memory errors if you reach the limit
<Kelen> is there any idea for cp command? copy more folders at once.
<Joel_> hi, i'm still having trouble with my wireless on my dell inspiron e1505 even after following the tutorial
<trifecta> yes stanlin
<mwilson_> hey guys.  Any idea why, after playihng a video, any video after that has funky colors?
<trifecta> my swap is too big
<caeroe> on the plus side i can see if my gaming performance is better with 180.18 drivers...
<trifecta> im going to make it samller
<gogzmer> mwilson_: too much acid?...oh wait, that would be videos sounding funky colors ;)
<elliottm> i know my motherboard upports >3.2gb, because memtest86 said it was able to test like 3.7 at once
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: I understand the usage of a swap file, I'm just wondering.  Windows throws a huge hissy if you don't have any.  I'll just throw 2GB to be safe.   Should the root partion be set to primary?
<Raerlynn> any reason why when formatting the drive it seems to stall out? It's a new hard drive
<mwilson_> gogzmer that's cute.
<trifecta> yeah i hate windows paging
<Joel_> hi, i'm still having trouble with my wireless on my dell inspiron e1505 even after following the tutorial
<Cygnus__> Gogzmer: and the rest set to logical?
<boxefaq|off> does anyone know how much space the default 8.10 install takes?
<Cygnus__> Joel_: Make sure that the switch is set to "More Magic?"
<Cygnus__> ^_^
<mwilson_> gogzmer: seriously...  noticed itfirst after using mplayer.
<hischild> CaneToad, anything set to M there?
<caeroe> ok, a different angled question, anyone on x64 that can play fullscreen flash (such as Hulu) at the same smoothness in XP
<mwilson_> now, any file, any player...  BUNK
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: linux doesn't care, and will use it if it has it and be quiet if it doesn't...and yes...but the others don't need to be logical, unless you need more than 4 partitions on the drive
<trifecta> who uses conky here/
<Seiphas> I have a hard drive that's getting read errors on every single block with e2fsck. How screwed am I?
<elliottm> Joel_: what card/chipset do you have?
<caeroe> hate to have to boot windows just to watch a video
<Stanlin> trifecta: do you have any guide that makes that possible?
<kingxkobra> will someone help me get a 45 or 50
<trifecta> stanlin
<goffio> mwilson_, well at least that one clue, you will have to check to video libs/drivers for errors
<trifecta> go on
<gogzmer> mwilson_: any other vid players do it? Is it only limited to certain vid encodings?
<Joel_> the broadcom 1390
<trifecta> try wine or winex in google
<elliottm> caeroe: in KDE, kaffeine is a great player, it hasn't failed me yet
<trifecta> should be a tutorial
<david_28> trifecta: I updated my system and it seems to work again
<trifecta> hmm
<kingxkobra> 50 or 45 for 4 1 mnths
<goffio> mwilson_, try putting the progs on verbose logging, check logs
<trifecta> idk david_28  that's really weird
<Joel_> and Cygnus__ : :-P
<caeroe> if i could rip the streams to FLV it'd play fine, i can't though
<Halitech> Seiphas, very, got any vaseline?
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: so, should my swap file and whatnot be logical or physical?  And what's the difference anyway?
<caeroe> kinda borked, i hate xp but i like watching Hulu at fullscreen and high rez
<trifecta> caeroe, im on X64 and i see all flash vids fine
<kingxkobra> 45 or 50 plz
<trifecta> the only issue i have is with flahs overlays
<trifecta> flash*
<w3wsrmn> kingxkobra: The hell are you on about?
<trifecta> x64
<keithclark> I have a Compaq R4000 laptop here and I'd like to use it with the SVideo out port but I'm not sure how to get it working with Ubuntu 8.10
<Raerlynn> any reason why when formatting the drive it seems to stall out? It's a new hard drive
<elliottm> Joel_: broadcom :(
<corollax> Would someone here with an updated version of Intrepid Ibex type a quick command into their terminal for me?
<caeroe> hmm  what video card?  i'm using nvidia 8800gt 512mb, i tried 177 and 180 beta drivers
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: I always try to keep partitions physical, but to be honest, I can't remember what the difference is...wikipedia perhaps?
<ldiamond> I'm trying to set Ubuntu in french, but when I do, like half of the stuffs are in french, the rest stays in english... how do I fix that?
<kingxkobra> a 45 or 50 on my account for 4 1 mnths
<corollax> I'd like to see the output of "ls -l /usr/sbin/update-grub"
<elliottm> Joel_: how much google searching have you done?
<Joel_> a lot
<caeroe> i tried flash 10 alpha for x64, still really choppy fullscreen
<trifecta> my vids tear a bit
<Joel_> google is usually more first source of help
<killerbyte> hello
<trifecta> especially when playing "HD" youtube vids..
<corollax> I'm trying to track down a bug:  Would one of you mind giving me the output of "ls -l /usr/sbin/update-grub"?
<kingxkobra> i need a 45 or 50
<gogzmer> Does anyone know why GParted refuses to resize an ext3 partition from the Live CD, telling me I need to run e2fsck, even though it just ran it itself in the previous step?
<CaneToad> hischild I've made some progress.. turns out the alsa volume was down, and the "Test" buttons don't turn it up...  I'm still not able to use audio with skype.... symptoms from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/273693
<caeroe> i can download youtube, not hulu vids though... last i tried...
<inktri> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<hashbrowns> Can someone help me correctly setup GRUB for dualbooting XP x64 and Ubuntu 64bit?  I've tried several guides but I don't quite understand them.
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: sorry, Primary, not Physical...
<w3wsrmn> kingxkobra: You make absolutely no sense. If you need Ubuntu related help, ask.
<Cygnus__> but I should keep them all primary?
<boxefaq|off> does anyone know how much space the default 8.10 install takes?
<trifecta> hash
<trifecta> do you have two hdds?
<joeb3_> caeroe, i've got the flash alpha and I can watch hulu and youtube, no problem.
<gogzmer> boxefaq|off: which default?
<trifecta> one with ub and one with win?
<kingxkobra> oh im in the wrong room aint i
<hashbrowns> triefecta: three hdds but ubuntu and windows are on the same physical drive
<trifecta> oh
<boxefaq|off> gogzmer, ubuntu 8.10 w/gnome
<elliottm> I'm running 64-bit kubuntu, and I have 4gb of ram installed, but linux is only seeing 3.2gb of it. I ran memtest86 on moth modules individusally, and there were no errors. I know my motherboard support it, so what's the problem?
<goffio> ﻿boxefaq|off: like 4G i think
<kingxkobra> srry guys
<gogzmer> Cygnus__:  If you can, I would say so
<trifecta> you have to make two partitions
<trifecta> obviously
<caeroe> joeb3_: i can too, just fullscreen is choppy.    it seems better in 180.18 nvidia drivers though... good enough i think now
<killerbyte> please tell me what is the best way to mount internal disk file systems so that my user account can write to it?
<trifecta> uh i havent done it in along time. i use to seperate drives
<hashbrowns> trifecta: I've done that. windows is on partition 1 and ubuntu is on like 5 or something.
<killerbyte> I have 2 file systems I want to read and write to at the moment
<trifecta> and set the ubuntu drive to master and the windows drive to GRUB boot options
<elliottm> Joel_: I wish i could help you, i did a lot of stuff with wireless last year, but nothing with broadcom stuff
<trifecta> you need to make it so that GRUB is on the default boot drive
<goffio> killerbyte, what FSs?
<Stanlin> how to mount an ISO image?
<killerbyte> both fat32
<killerbyte> goffio,
<trifecta> and then add an option to boot to the windows partition in GRUB
<hashbrowns> trifecta: how do I do that?
<trifecta> eh, lemme look around
<killerbyte> goffio, sda2 and sda5 i think
<hischild> CaneToad, checking bug. Wasn't skype OSS?
<arthur> what is a good backup tool from the repositories ?
<hashbrowns> trifecta:  I was following this guide here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo but i dont understand Restore the boot sector e.g. dd if=/media/hda/mbr.bin of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<goffio> killerbyte: i would do that with mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /pathto/mountpoint
<gogzmer> arthur: cp
<gogzmer> :)
<arthur> lol
<killerbyte> goffio, only root can do that i thought?
<trifecta> man, i don't know, it was so long ago i forgot how i did it :(
<boxefaq|off> gogzmer, 4 gigs ?
<killerbyte> goffio, no?
<goffio> killerbyte: yes, sorry prepend a "sudo" before all
<goffio> it'll ask for your paswd
<hashbrowns> trifecta: do you know anyone that is good with dualboot setups?
<CaneToad> hischild, I have not much knowhow about the relationship of OSS and ALSA and how different software uses them....are they just two separate APIs that are supposed to be able to be used side by side, OSS predating ALSA?
<gogzmer> boxefaq|off: huh? Size of the default gui install? sounds about right
<arthur> i noticed there are a few in the universe, wasnted easy gui one....
<straterra> Does wubi function like a normal ubuntu installation?
<trifecta> i dont like having two OSs on one physical disk
<gogzmer> CaneToad: I think that is true, yes (at least that is how my machine seems to be using them)
<trifecta> i dont know anybody
<goffio> CaneToad, OSS is an older interface to audio hardware, ALSA is newer but mantains a subsystem that emulates it for older software
<trifecta> try different guides
<killerbyte> goffio, root account only has write access though
<caeroe> bah... still too choppy in hi-rez fullscreen on hulu, i still need to boot xp for it then
<Stanlin> trifecta: darling, how to install unreal tournament 3 on linux?? i cant find a guide on google
<hashbrowns> trifecta: Well I chose to set it up like this because of read/write performance OS on one HDD games on another and recorded footage on the thrid.
 * deeri`pening brb mandiin wnet ....
<gogzmer> killerbyte: chown to whichever user you want to give access to, or chmod to something that gives them access
<goffio> killerbyte: add -o user
<hischild> CaneToad, you run a 64bit system?
<killerbyte> gogzmer, what does chmod do?
<hashbrowns> trifecta: do you know what "Restore the boot sector e.g. dd if=/media/hda/mbr.bin of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1" means from that guide I linked you?
<trifecta> oh restoring the boot sector is just to restore the old boot sector you backed up
<hischild> CaneToad, google a bit about OSS and ALSA, long story to explain that
<gogzmer> killerbyte: chmod alters the permissions of the file/directory....man chmod will give you more info
<goffio> killerbyte: if you want to do all that from /etc/fstab the entire line would be like the following
<bhsx> does anyone know how to boot a usb install of 8.10 in vbox?  or qemu even?
<CaneToad> hischild, no 32
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: What is this about extended partiions and their creation?
<gogzmer> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bhsx> instead of rebooting into the usb install...
<hashbrowns> trifecta: how would I do that?
<Stanlin> bhsx: Virtual machines doesnt support USB booting
<trifecta> i think dd is just the command
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: In the installer?
<bhsx> you can boot usb with qemu, if i just boot the iso off it, for example
<goffio> /dev/sda2    /pathto/mountpoint  vfat   user  0   0
<Halitech> bhsx, take a look at mobalivecd if you want to do it from windows
<trifecta> those are the commands
<bhsx> thanks, i'll google that
<hashbrowns> trifecta: okay.
<bluntz> it would be neat if man pages could be embedded in the irc channel
<trifecta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<gogzmer> bluntz: I am sure there is some bot somewhere that does that
<trifecta> stanlin i dont know
<bluntz> handy too
<trifecta> ill look
<gogzmer> bluntz: but I wouldn't want all of that in here...to much info, and often very long
<gogzmer> bluntz: but a PM bot would be cool
<bhsx> what about the file structure of the usb install?  shouldn't it be virtualizeable?
<bluntz> yup
<Stanlin> booting from USB on VM is impossible
<bluntz> but wood it b a bot that dreamed it was a man?
<hischild> CaneToad, pastebin the output if you run skype from a terminal please.
<killerbyte> gogzmer, goffio is there a way to mount it with 1 command so that my user account can write to the file system?
<Torgoton> How long should a netboot install take after selecting a mirror? I selected one 40 minutes ago... zzzzzz
<trifecta> Stanlin, isnt there a linux port for UT3
<trifecta> ?
<goffio> gogzmer,bluntz: besides isn't it easier to type it in a terminal ?
<Halitech> Torgoton, dpends on the mirror you selected and the connection speed
<trifecta> I would check on the UT3 forums
<Stanlin> trifecta: nope :( we are waiting 2 years already
<arktvrvs> how to i allow directory listin in apache? ive done it before but ubuntu's layout of its configs it pretty botched imho
<killerbyte> gogzmer, which is better to use? chmod or chown
<RabidLockerGnome> hey guys, using 8.10, have a geforce fx 5200, installed driver, restarted, direct rendering is enabled, but compiz won't stat
<gogzmer> killerbyte: after you have it mounted, run chmod 777 <dir it's mounted to> and that will do it
<RabidLockerGnome> start*
<bluntz> hehe was wonderin when youd say it
<bluntz> hehe
<gogzmer> killerbyte: Depends, chown is usually better, but it is more of a security issue than anything...
<Torgoton> Halitech: I have a VERY slow machine too. Any way to tell what it's doing? The alt-f4 log doesn't have any activity for 40 minutes. top is not available.
<goffio> killerbyte, well yes: this would be the command: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /pathto/mountpoint -o user"
<killerbyte> goffio,  thank you
<gogzmer> killerbyte: if it is just you using the machine, and you have taken all other security precautions, like firewalls, etc, to protect from attack, either is fine
<killerbyte> gogzmer, thank you
<Halitech> Torgoton, hard to say then, I recall when I installed on a P266 laptop with 96 meg of ram it took quite a while to install
<gogzmer> killerbyte: most welcome
<Torgoton> Halitech: Luxury! I have a 486 with 36MB RAM. :)
<Gun_Smoke> was there a massive upgrades release within the last couple of days?
<bluntz> takes my 166 ibm tpad all day
<Halitech> Torgoton, ouch, I hope you are doing a text only install
<trifecta> yikes, that suck Stanlin
<trifecta> sucks*
<Stanlin> trifecta: i know darling
<gogzmer> Gun_Smoke: i'd say more like a week, but yeah...not massive, but a kernel update and some others...so a handful?
<results> anyone know how to get wine to see serial port on 8.04
<killerbyte> goffio, that command gives error
<Torgoton> Halitech: So far it hasn't really started to install... it started the network, did DHCP, asked for a mirror.... then... nothing. Is there anything I can do to check on it?
<killerbyte> goffio, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<Gun_Smoke> gogzmer, 222MB worth today just didn't seem right.
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: Alright.  20 GB root, 20GB home, 2GB swap.
<killerbyte> goffio, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /media/1 -o killerbyte
<Torgoton> Halitech: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key...."
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: sounds good
<Cygnus__> Primary
<jkristheking> can someone help me with my brightness problem on my gateway laptop? please thnk you.
<Cygnus__> all primary.
<happyface> can someone help me install xubuntu using a usb external hard drive?
<gogzmer> Gun_Smoke: how long since you last updated?
<Torgoton> bluntz: This is a ThinkPad 750P!
<almark1> Hello, where can I find help setting up midi support for ubuntu studio ibex
<bluntz> hehe lucky u
<almark1> non usb
<gogzmer> Cygnus__:  should hold you in good stead
<trifecta> Stanlin, this might help: http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/p3022970.html
<trifecta> read up on wine
<trifecta> and winex
<Torgoton> Halitech: bluntz: I have no CD drive. I installed DOS and moved over the netboot files on floppies. eesh.
<Halitech> Torgoton, sit back and pop a few beers
<goffio> killerbyte: no sorry if i wasn't clear about it. user is the name of the switch, put it literally without replacing it with your username
<trifecta> those are the two ways you get windows games running in linux
<Cygnus__> if it doesn't work, I nuke the disk and start over.  That's why I'm doing it on a fresh drive.  I can't loose anything if it messes itself up.
<CaneToad> hischild, as per workaround in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/273693 I've created /etc/ld.so.conf.d/alsa32.conf and run sudo ldconfig and now skype runs and stays running.  Before that, certain operations would cause it to spontaneously exit with error Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<Torgoton> Halitech: Thanks. I'll just sleep on it.
<bluntz> I used the boot floppies
<r0ny> hi is it possible for me top downgrade using apt-get
<killerbyte> goffio, oh right
<goffio> killerbyte: it is just an option to mount for enabling user (non root) write access
<Torgoton> bluntz: Ubuntu has boot floppies?
<bluntz> slid in my wireless card
<Halitech> Torgoton, you could have gotten the boot floppies and installed that way instead of installing DOS
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: it's always a nice feeling to know you can do that with clean installs
<Torgoton> Halitech: What boot floppies?
<bluntz> boots deb
<Torgoton> bluntz: No fair.
<pioov> can someone help me? I've installed sun-jre6 from synaptic, but java plugin does not appear in about:config of firefox
<happyface> can someone help me install xubuntu using a usb external hard drive?
<bluntz> hehe
<Halitech> Torgoton, I think you would use the Debian boot floppies with debootstrap
<killerbyte> goffio, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /media/1 -o user
<happyface> can someone help me install xubuntu using a usb external hard drive?
<hischild> CaneToad, i see. Good to hear it works
<killerbyte> goffio, still doesnt give me write access
<goffio> killerbyte: yup, that should do it
<bluntz> change the repos
<Cygnus__> Can multiple Linus distros share the same swap file?
<almark1> does anyone know how to setup midi in ubuntu ibex?
<bluntz> to whatever you want
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: yes
<onetinsoldier> Cygnus__: yes
<pioov> Cygnus__:  yes
<Cygnus__> like, if I were to dual-boot Ubuntu and Mint. ^_^
<gogzmer> first!
<killerbyte> goffio, does not work
<bluntz> breezy ran fine
<jasunto> any ufw experts?
<Torgoton> Halitech: ah. Well that's nearly the same thing, isn't it? Last time I tried, I couldn't get it to work. I could INSTALL Debian, then install Ubuntu 6.04, but I'm trying 8.04 because there are 386 netboot files.
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: yup, no prob
<killerbyte> goffio,  i have unmounted and mounted twice now
<Cygnus__> root, free, and swap, all set.
<pioov> help please, i install java runtime using synaptic, but the plugin does not work with firefox
<goffio> killerbyte: wait, i'm checking with a vfat i have on my pc
<jasunto>  i need help with a ufw syntax
<killerbyte> goffio, ok thanks
<Torgoton> Halitech: Actually, I don't think I had to install, but I had to make a partition, format it, and copy files to it, then run them... so ever harder than using DOS.
<shingi> anybody available to help me with Totem player problem?
<Halitech> Torgoton, I just use Debian on all my systems now but you should be able to go from 6.06 to 8.04 as they are both LTS
<corollax> Install mplayer. >,>
<bluntz> etch wont work for me
<Torgoton> Halitech: I'm doing a clean install... mostly for kicks. Updating a thinkwiki page when I have it working.
<charmarts> hi
<bluntz> breezy runs gr8
<Adola> Is there any way I can get automatix?
<almark1> should I take this to off topic?
<killerbyte> gogzmer, i tried sudo chmod 777 /media/1 but it didnt give me write access
<Halitech> Torgoton, cool
<r0ny> is it possible to downgrade using apt-get?
<gogzmer> killerbyte: try writing to it via sudo, like sudo nano
<onetinsoldier> r0bby: just one package or two?
<Torgoton> Halitech: Maybe I'll come back when it boots... to get the pen working. :)
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: just one package or two?
<killerbyte> gogzmer, yes that works
<shingi> When playing videos (.mov), when I pause the video and then click play to resume playing the totem video player goes blank and I have to close the application and open it again.
<Halitech> Torgoton, sounds like an idea :) let us know if you get X working on that system too
<ozgurgerilla> Hi can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<adrian007> pioov: installing the JRE isn't enough you need to install the plugin too
<Cygnus__> gogo gadget partitioning!
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: just want to downgrade my lighttpd
<gogzmer> killerbyte: hmm...after you ran chmod, run ls -alh against it...what does the file permission string look like? (the rwx string)
<Torgoton> Halitech: Ugh. 320x200 is not very usable... and the video chip driver was never ported to x.org. WD90C24... ancient.
<adrian007> pioov; search for java6-plugin in synaptic and try that
<Torgoton> Halitech: 1 bit per pixel, too. Sweet.
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: yes.. i think that would be ok...
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: is a bot
<r0ny> kill it
<Cygnus__> Okay, Ubuntu is giving me the opportunity to import stuff from my XP installation.  What excatly would it be importing, and to where?  Could I just instead access them through the mounted drive?
<gogzmer> Torgoton: 1 bit per pixel...literally black and white...no grey?
<onetinsoldier> ??
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: sorry
<r0ny> i thought you are a bot honestly
<orange_tang> anyone have experience with getting ubuntu on laptops, i'm looking for advice
<killerbyte> gogzmer, -rwxr-xr-x
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: how can i downgrade?
<gogzmer> Cygnus__: yes, you can access them later...keep it simple for now and don't import anything
<Halitech> Torgoton, whoo hooo sounds like fun to me ~L~
<Cygnus__> gogzmer: That's what I figured.
<Torgoton> gogzmer: Yep. Well this is a 486 laptop, and the chip doesn't support VESA.
<gogzmer> killerbyte: ok, who is the owner?
<goffio> killerbyte: i have the correct mount invocation44
<gogzmer> Torgoton: lol
<killerbyte> gogzmer, root
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: ok, np. for the downgrade you might have to do...  apt-get --force-yes install <older_version>  ..i'm still reading
<Torgoton> Halitech: I do have a differently-calibrated sense of fun.
<Halitech> Torgoton, so I see
<Torgoton> gogzmer: It had a VESA TSR for Windows 95 support. ugh.
<killerbyte> goffio, ok thanks
<ozgurgerilla> Hi can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<shingi> Could somebody please help me with Totem player
<goffio> killerbyte: after the -o change the "user" option for this:  "iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<nwillettjeffries> @shingi what's the problem?
<shingi> When playing videos (.mov), when I pause the video and then click play to resume playing the totem video player goes blank and I have to close the application and open it again.
<goffio> killerbyte: (without double quotes)
<gogzmer> killerbyte: ok, to get write permisions on that directory, run sudo chmod 777...that gives full permissions to everyone on the system for that directory...add -R to make it recursive
<shingi> I mean I get a black screen although the sound will be comming through
<gogzmer> goffio: using umask is cheating :) real admins only use chmod
<nwillettjeffries> @shingi hmm...obligatory basic questions. You have the appropriate codecs installed
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: ok
<russ> Hi, can somebody help getting digital video capture to work with my Dell Inspiron 1420 1394 interface?
<shingi> hmm, thats a good question. Thought that maybe since its playing the video then the codecs must be there
<killerbyte> gogzmer, sudo chmod 777 /media/1 -R didnt give me write access either
<nwillettjeffries> so it does play at least briefly?
<gogzmer> killerbyte: did the permissions change?
<killerbyte> no
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: what i am wondering is, where you will get the older version from... i'm thinking i might be wrong about apt-get. you might have to use aptitude
<goffio> killerbyte: gogzmer, i'm no expert (just found it on a quick google search) but why is it cheating?
<reportingsjr> Hi, I just installed ubuntu studio and it said it was added to grub, but when I started up my computer again it said loading grub... and started up normal ubuntu without showing the grub menu. What should I do?
<gogzmer> goffio: is it mounting as read only?
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: how can i do the same with aptitude
<gogzmer> goffio: it was just a joke...it is the smarter, more elegant way of doing it
<shingi> It plays the video ok and I have this problem when I pause the video or open another window e.g. home folder
<MasterShrek> how do i reconfigure grub? my vista partition seems to have gone missing
<nwillettjeffries> ok so you do have the codecs then. Are you running compiz?
<goffio> goffio: but how can be smarter to alter the perms after mounting than to pass an option to mount?
<ozgurgerilla> Hi can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<shingi> no
<killerbyte> gogzmer, any idea what is wrong?
<shingi> I am running 8.10
<goffio> goffio: what i try to say is, what advantages does it have?
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: you start aptitude, press / to start a seach on the package name. then when you have it highlighted, press Enter, then i think at the bottom it will show the available versions
<gogzmer> goffio: I was saying your way, with umask, was better, more elegant :)
<onetinsoldier> search*
<nwillettjeffries> ok so it's not compiz then. Is it when you open any window at all? are there any other programs that involve video playback running (firefox with flash, etc...)
<gogzmer> killerbyte: the only thing I can think of is that it is getting mounted as read only
<shingi> Its like it does not want me to pause it or open any other window while the video is playing
<gogzmer> killerbyte: otherwise, chmod should work, and you should be able to write to it as root
<BlueLaguna> Has anyone here been able to use VirtualBox with VRDP on Ubuntu?
<killerbyte> gogzmer, it stays -rwxr-xr-x after chmod anyway
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: then you can use the down-arrow to go down and highlight the various versions.  press + to mark for installation
<shingi> There are no any other applications running that involve video
<goffio> gogzmer: ROFL, i wasn't gettin you pal
<nwillettjeffries> shingi, those are the obvious issue I could think of...someone else might know. I'm trying to figure it out right now but no guarantees...
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: hen you press  g  start start download and installation
<Raerlynn> hrm question: after installation, I let the machine reboot, removed the live disc, but it just goes to a blank screen
<Raerlynn> any ideas?
<nwillettjeffries> is it just .mov files or all video files?
<gogzmer> killerbyte: right, so the only thing I can think of is that it is being mounted as red-only, which is preventing its permissions from allowing anyone to write...but somehow roots come in as able to write, even though it is mounted in such a way that it cant
<ozgurgerilla> Hi can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<goffio> Raerlynn, did you try to switch to a console? that would give you the clue if it is only a video problem
<Raerlynn> ctrl alt f1 right?
<Raerlynn> no response
<goffio> yup
<Varth> I'm having a problem burning a video DVD with Brasero. Would anyone be interested in helping me out?
<shingi> so far I have only tried it with .mov files because those are the only i have got
<r0ny> onetinsoldier: thanks
<nwillettjeffries> hmm it would be nice to know if it's just .mov files and also whether it's just totem. Like will vlc run it?
<goffio> Raerlynn: what about booting into rescue mode from grub, then take a look at /var/log/syslog?
<Raerlynn> I don't even get a grub menu
<shingi> let me install vlc and see if i still have this issue
<nwillettjeffries> ok
<Raerlynn> Just bios, Post, and then blank
<onetinsoldier> r0ny: yw.. good luck.also, you might have older version in /var/cache/apt/archives which you can use 'dpkg' to install
<Raerlynn> trying to boot to live disc
<reportingsjr> Hi, I just installed ubuntu studio and it said it was added to grub, but when I started up my computer again it said loading grub... and started up normal ubuntu without showing the grub menu. What should I do?
<goffio> Raerlynn, ah then it isn't even booting
<Raerlynn> it's wierd. has no problem with windows, and I really want a Linux desktop T_T
<cmdbbq> is it possible to have the "window list" panel applet show only icons, and not the names of windows?
<Raerlynn> won't boot to a live CD
<Raerlynn> or Live USB drive
<nwillettjeffries> @raerlynn how much ram you running?
<adrian007> Raerlynn: does your hard disk have an operating system on it allready?
<Raerlynn> 2GB
<Raerlynn> and no it shouldn't
<elliottm> I'm running 64-bit kubuntu, and I have 4gb of ram installed, but linux is only seeing 3.2gb of it. I ran memtest86 on both modules individually, and there were no errors. I know my motherboard support it, so what's the problem?
<Raerlynn> previously Windows Vista, did a complete reformat
<goffio> Raerlynn: if you really want it nothing should stop you from having one. If it won't boot to a liveCD, how did you manage to install ubuntu?
<Varth> I'm having a problem burning a video DVD with Brasero. Would anyone be interested in helping me out?
<Raerlynn> I used the Live CD
<keithclark> Anyone get an svideo out port to work on a laptop under 8.10?
<shingi> vlc works sweet
<crazy2k> Do you know any addictive multiplayer game for linux?
<corollax> *wishes VLC would integrate into firefox*
<crazy2k> Oh, and lightweight please.
<corollax> crazy2k: how about WoW? <,<
<Raerlynn> When I had Windows as my installed OS, it would boot to CD/USB
<corollax> World of Warcraft fits your description quite well.
<crimsun> corollax: meaning mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<nwillettjeffries> @shing kk great. I've had similar problems with totem in the past... vlc or mplayer are the way to go...
<Raerlynn> But when I tried a dual boot, the status bar froze
<corollax> crimsun: I shall have to check that out
<Raerlynn> Tried a reboot to the USB drive, and did a complete reinstall
<goffio> Raerlynn: that is crazy...you mean it booted to livecd but after install it doesn't anymore?
<Raerlynn> that's it
<shingi> Thanks heaps for your help
<nwillettjeffries> no problem. have fun...
<goffio> Raerlynn: bios settings for boot device are allright?
<crazy2k> corollax: WoW?
<nwillettjeffries> @varth is anyone helping you?
<Raerlynn> hmm
<ubuntu> guys, i need help installing ubuntu. Its this swap file i dont know how much i should put into it.
<Varth> Nope.
<corollax> crazy2k: world of warcraft. It runs spectacularly in wine.
<corollax> ubuntu: How much RAM do you have? How much HD do you have?
<Raerlynn> what's "alright"
<nwillettjeffries> @varth ok so brasero won't burn a dvd?
<Raerlynn> I force a boot to whichever device I want by pressing TAB during boot to pull a boot menu
<ubuntu> corollax: I have 4 gigs of ram and i have 8 gigs left that i can dedicate to linux
<gogzmer> ubuntu: and do you even want it to swap?
<corollax> ubuntu: With 4 gigs of RAM, you may not even need a swap partition.
<gogzmer> ubuntu: you don't need a swap file
<nwillettjeffries> @ubuntu if it's a laptop you'll probably want a swap file if you want to suspend I think...can someone confirm that?
<ubuntu> you guys sure?, and what about this /root thing how much gigs should i put into that?
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: Yeah. It lets me add the files and everything, but once I click the burn button on the bottom right and the options dialog comes up, it won't let me actually initiate the burn by clicking the burn button in the dialog.
<bluntz> small swap if any
<corollax> nwillettjeffries -- I'l look into it.
<goffio> Raerlynn, allright would be "boot from CD before trying the hard disks". But if you can get to a menu from POST and select the device from there that's allright too
<elliottm> ubuntu I usually give 20gb to "/", and the rest to "/home"
<cmdbbq> elliottm, may i pm you?
<elliottm> in separate partitions
<gogzmer> ubuntu: root should be about 20 GB, especially if you are new to linux and want to play around installing other random applications
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: I've tried pretty much all of the options, but the button remains disabled.
<mgolisch> it has to be as big as the memory for suspend to disk(hibernate)
<Raerlynn> yeah, that works, then it doesn't go anywhere after the partitions
<elliottm> cmdbbq: sure
<corollax> ubuntu: For security purposes, you should allocate about 1 gig to /var.
<Rawbutt> hello... i have 1 quick questions
<elliottm> corollax: why?
<corollax> elliottm: Log files go there -- you don't want excessive log files clogging up your root partition.
<corollax> ellittm: This is ESPECIALLY true if you're doing a server.
<nwillettjeffries> that's odd varth. basic questions initally...dvd is in drive? dvd is rewritable or has not been written to before
<ubuntu> well, i have 16 gigs that i can use on linux because the real partition where i save all my music and stuff is around 450 gigs
<goffio> Raerlynn: if you can't boot from livecd / usb, you won't be able to rescue your system imho
<thiebaude1> wow
<elliottm> wouldn't make sense to mount /var/long there then?
<Cygnus___> Okay, so I got my install up and running, but the display I have plugged into the secondary port on my GPU is flippin' out
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: DVD is in drive. It's DVD+R.
<corollax> ubuntu: I'm checking on suspend issues. At present, I'd advise you to skip swap entirely.
<gogzmer> corollax: unless you don't care about logs, and just pipe them all away to null :D
<Raerlynn> yeah, last time this happened I pulled the drive out, slaved it to my desktop and reformatted
<ubuntu> ok
<corollax> elliottm: At that point, it's really more academic.
<nwillettjeffries> kk varth let me look into it
<ubuntu> thx every one
<Raerlynn> then simply reinstalled windows from there
<Rawbutt> im looking to use the "ls" command to see all available files in this one directory
<Rawbutt> my command looks like this sorta
<ozgurgerilla> Hi can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<corollax> gogzmer: Yeah, but are YOU comfortable without an audit system?
<elliottm> corollax: i'll remember that in the future
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: Okay. Thank you. Brasero's help files aren't helping at all.
<thiebaude1> happy holidays  everyone
<Rawbutt> ls -la /home/xxx/music/??? *.mp3
<Rawbutt> is that correct
<Rawbutt> ?
<nwillettjeffries> oh and varth, is it just some files you're burning or a disk image or video?...
<corollax> elliottm: I have one for /, one for /var, one for swap, and one for /home
<bluntz> atheros needs madwifi
<goffio> Raerlynn: i'd took  that as a sign my mobo/controller is broken
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: An .avi file.
<Raerlynn> hope not, this my laptop =/
<gogzmer> corollax: pretty much all well behaved applications that one will run on a server can be set to auto-rotate the log after it gets so big, or a certain ammount of time
<nwillettjeffries> kk and internal or external disc burner?
<goffio> :S
<Raerlynn> a mobo replacement is not an option
<gogzmer> corollax: if not, it is easy to set up a quota to monitor it without wasting partitions
<Rawbutt> yay i got it working thanks
<Rawbutt> *for nothing*
<Rawbutt> =]
<Raerlynn> it's an MSI Mega Book M675
<goffio> Raerlynn: i have a laptop too, and the CD unit has problems too
<kdogg> hello m working on a hp a1010n. When I reboot after install, login, it just hangs at a blank screen with the cursor showing.
<Raerlynn> That's why I made a USB startup disc. Same error
<kdogg> Im*
<justmeyogs> hi there, hope someone can help me with some ubuntu questions
<goffio> it has false contacts inside the bay, but if i turn off the laptop and make a little pushing/moving around, then turn on again it works for a while
<MuZI> What's a good laptop to buy to run ubuntu on oob?
<nwillettjeffries> @varth there's no copy protection of any kind on .avi file is there
<thiebaude1> MuZI: Dell
<ruhaan_jslip> i am looking for an ftp server with an easy to use GUI
<goffio> justmeyogs: what questions?
<ruhaan_jslip> any help wud be appreciated
<MuZI> Any specific model or just the ones they have up on the site?
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: Nope. Converted from a wmv off of my cousin's camera.
<justmeyogs> can I unstall ubuntu from the CD without having it run the live CD?
<gogzmer> ruhaan_jslip: server and gui are nearly oxymorons
<draginxx> Is there a program that can recognize my speech and write it down into open office? I know a program like this exist for windows and I was like "Wow holy s* I need this!" :P So help would be greatly appreciated :)
<exodus_ms> justmeyogs, alternative cd?
<ruhaan_jslip> gogzmer: what do u mnea?
<justmeyogs> i only havee the live CD
<Torgoton> Halitech: 72 minutes and it started working again.
<ruhaan_jslip> i just want something simple to server up select files on my local LAN
<exodus_ms> justmeyogs, no, download the alternative cd
<kdogg> justmeyogs, what version?
<justmeyogs> older version 7.04
<Cygnus___> Okay, I've run into a problem while installing the nVidia Accelerated Graphics Driver.  It says "failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<thiebaude1> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<ozgurgerilla> Hi can someone help me with my Atheros wireless card please?
<goffio> ruhaan_jslisp, in my case i find it easier to configure ssh to do that, i even can connect to the server with filezillaç
<Halitech> Torgoton, just need to be patient by the looks of it
<justmeyogs> i also get an error when live cd is loading when it detects the laptop is a IBM thinkpad
<gogzmer> ssh-ing into a server and configuring whatever service you are trying to run often yields better results than attempting to go through a gui...linux is a config-file driven world, and going that route almost always yields the best results
<cmdbbq> in XFCE there is a way to instruct the window list to display only icons, is this possible in gnome?
<ruhaan_jslip> well see i dont want to use the terminal to server up a few fles
<ruhaan_jslip> *serve
<ruhaan_jslip> anythign with a simple gui wud do
<nwillettjeffries> @varth not really sure how to fix this. Have you tried maybe a different program to burn it?
<kdogg> justmeyogs, with the latest version hardy you can use the main disc, but 7.04 you will need alternate cd
<kdogg> hello m working on a hp a1010n. When I reboot after install, login, it just hangs at a blank screen with the cursor showing.
<cmdbbq> in other words, the window list applet shows the icons of all the open windows, but doesn't print the names after the icons
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: No. Do you have one that you would recommend?
<justmeyogs> ahh ok thanks kdogg...I will have to download it then
<justmeyogs> whats the ram requirements for hardy?
<kdogg> justmeyogs, i meant intrepid*
<goffio> ﻿ruhaan_jslip: the "going thru the terminal" step is about 3 minutes, but if you want a GUI i know of a ftp server with gui on ubuntu, lemme remember
<ubuntu> ubuntu is installing thanks everyone (so smooth compared to vista :D )
<exodus_ms> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nwillettjeffries> i usually use brasero myself but you could try gnome baker or if you don't mind a kde program, maybe k3b
<exodus_ms> justmeyogs, ^^
<onetinsoldier> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<justmeyogs> kdogg is that 8.10?
<kdogg> yeah
<goffio> ﻿ruhaan_jslip: vsftpd. Search for it on synaptic, the search will have also the entry for the GUI interface
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx alot goffio appreciate it
<nwillettjeffries> @varth serpentine would be another option I think
<kdogg> i cant figure out why this computer wont boot, its a fresh install
<Torgoton> gogzmer: Halitech: anyone.... which Installer components do I need during the install? block-modules? ide-modules? kernel-image? nic-pcmcia-modules? partman stuff?
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: Okay. Thanks.
<nwillettjeffries> @varth np. sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<justmeyogs> exodus was that in reference to my ibm thinkpad question?
<ruhaan_jslip> goffio: synaptic doesnt have a gui for vsftps
<Varth> nwillettjeffries: It's all good. thanks for your time
<gogzmer> Torgoton: huh? are you configuring an install disk yourself?
<Halitech> ruhaan_jslip, you could try filezilla
<Torgoton> gogzmer: I'm doing a netboot install.
<ruhaan_jslip> isnt that windows only
<ruhaan_jslip> the server i mean
<ruhaan_jslip> i already use the cleint
<exodus_ms> justmeyogs, yes,
<Halitech> ruhaan_jslip, I use it on debian
<goffio> ﻿ruhaan_jslip: sorry! was proftpd
<ruhaan_jslip> Halitech: does filezilla ftp server have a linux version?
<Halitech> ruhaan_jslip, not sure, sorry I thought you were looking for a client
<Halitech> ruhaan_jslip, proftpd as goffio suggested works well
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx installin now
<Cygnus___> Anybody help me out?  I'm trying to set up my dual-displays, and the one plugged into the secondary port on my computer is flipping out.
<goffio> ﻿ruhaan_jslip: but it recommend you again to try ssh, it is very straightforward to set it up, and has lots of benefits over plain FTP, besides maybe it also has GUI (dunno about that tho=
<elliottm> how exactly is it flipping out?
<exodus_ms> ruhaan_jslip, --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ruhaan_jslip> goffio: i already use SSh for my servers
<Cygnus___> Hmm... Solution pending as it solves itself...
<ruhaan_jslip> and i use the terminal for those
<gogzmer> ssh is trivial to set up, not just easy
<ruhaan_jslip> but i prefer a GUI for my local stuff
<goffio> ruhaan_jslip: then you have FTP
<zsquareplusc> goffio: GUI? yes. nautlius with sftp:// on linux and winscp on windoze
<adrian007> ruhaan_jslip:  can't you use SCP?
<ruhaan_jslip> on my server lol not on my home pc
<cQ> how to mount my /dev/sda2??it is NTFS partition
<goffio> ﻿zsquareplusc: i meant a GUI to configure the server
<exodus_ms> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bcarter> can anyone here help with mod_rewrite on apache2?
<nwillettjeffries> even if it's a ntfs partition it should mount
<gogzmer> ruhaan_jslip: ssh lets you have sftp...and there are lots of gui sftp clients
<ruhaan_jslip> hmm
<Torgoton> Can someone with low memory install knowhow suggest some installer components to select?
<zelda> hrm
<goffio> it is better than plain old ftp, that's for sure
<zimbres> what is the command to download source code apt-get ...?
<justmeyogs> are older versions of ubuntu still available?
<bluntz> is anyone running any voice recog wares?
<zsquareplusc> goffio: ah. i don't know any of these kind.
<[NetSkier>  What is the recommended way to upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.1 when adept does not work?  The old 'apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<justmeyogs> i have an old ibm thinkpad, would kubuntu be my better bet to install?
<zsquareplusc> zimbres: apt-get source <pgk>
<exodus_ms> [NetSkier, chekc your 'Software Sources'
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: no
<adrian007> justmeyogs: what model is it?
<D3RGPS31> How do I disable swap-space :D
<bluntz> no
<goffio> ﻿zsquareplusc: me neither, but chances are that there is one, i have synaptic running so i can't check
<justmeyogs> A21m
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: Why do think kubuntu would be better?
<[NetSkier> exodus_ms, k, will do.
<Cpudan80> A21 ?
<Cpudan80> ouch
<Cpudan80> that is old
<zsquareplusc> goffio: apt-cache should still work ;-)
<nwillettjeffries> @justmeyogs xubuntu would be more lightweight if you're concerned about old hardware
<adrian007> justmeyogs: the lightest gui would be xubuntu, but i would probably use a server install - ie no gui on that machine
<robd> Hey guys
<ozgurgerilla> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<justmeyogs> Cpudan: I was under the impression kubuntu was for systems with lower resources
<goffio> ﻿zsquareplusc: good! i'll play with it now :)
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: That's Xubuntu
<Torgoton> justmeyogs: Which thinkpad do you have?
<adrian007> justmeyogs: nah, KDE is no faster than Gnome
<robd> I'm looking for a good open source blog package. What would you guys suggest? (I've heard a lot about WordPress...)
<Org-Mode> that would be xubuntu
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: KDE uses more resources than gnome
<exodus_ms> [NetSkier, look in 'Updates' Release upgrade should be changed to "Normal Release'
<ruhaan_jslip> robd: wordpress is the best
<justmeyogs> Torgoton: A21m
<justmeyogs> what GUI does xubuntu use?
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: XFCE
<Torgoton> justmeyogs: Ah.Regular Ubuntu will work well... but Xubuntu perhaps a bit better. How much memory do you have?
<bluntz> 560E
<ruhaan_jslip> robd: this blog runs on wordpress linuxprimetime.com
<cQ> i have problem with ubuntu 8.10.whan i browsing internet content that have flash.it become lag n slow
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: Looks very similar to gnome
<cQ> i have problem with ubuntu 8.10.whan i browsing internet content that have flash.it become lag n slow.how to fix ths??happen to any1 also?
<zsquareplusc> justmeyogs: old-releases.ubu... but why do you need old ones?
<Cpudan80> And Torgoton has a good point -- how much mem do you have justmeyogs
<Computer01> merry christmas everyone!
<ruhaan_jslip> cQ: try the flash 10
<justmeyogs> 256 ram
<Computer01> lol
<ruhaan_jslip> flash 9 has this problem
<justmeyogs> max ram is 512
<cQ> ok
<potwak> merry christmas everyone!
<potwak> lol
<bluntz> ram 80
<Cpudan80> justmeyogs: Go with XUbuntu unless you max it out to 512, in which case go with regular
<Torgoton> justmeyogs: Xubuntu until you upgrade the RAM. Get as much as you can.
<justmeyogs> xp installs fine but would prefer something better hence ubuntu
<Torgoton> Jink!
<cattle-rancher> potwak, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Torgoton> x
<bcarter> anyone? mod_rewrite?  I have looked through forums, but mine still doesn't work.
<Cpudan80> Torgoton: great minds think alike ;-)
<exodus_ms> bcarter, #apache
<robd> ahh, cool
<cQ> how to know if i already use flash 10??
<bcarter> thanks
<robd> ruhaan_jslip: Thanks!
<Torgoton> Meanwhile, I'm still trying to install on my ThinkPad 750P right now... in text mode... anyone know which installer components to download?
<robd> ruhaan_jslip: Is there an Ubuntu package made for it?
<zsquareplusc> cQ: about:plugins in the address bar of FF
<ruhaan_jslip> robd: no
<onetinsoldier> potwak: Merry Christmas!
<justmeyogs> oh yeah one more thing.....any idea what pcmcia wireless card works best?
<ruhaan_jslip> u will ahve to install an http server like appace for it
<exodus_ms> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Torgoton> cQ: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ will show your version of flash.
<potwak> onetinsoldier: lol
<D3RGPS31> How do i disable swap-space >.>
<goffio> ﻿ruhaan_jslip: for what?
<hischild> D3RGPS31, swapoff
<ruhaan_jslip> for usin Wordpress
<D3RGPS31> hischild: permenently
<zsquareplusc> D3RGPS31: man swapoff
<hischild> D3RGPS31, remote it from fstab
<D3RGPS31> hischild: the entire line?
<goffio> ﻿ruhaan_jslip: as for you GUI question, you always have webmin, but maybe it is too much
<hischild> D3RGPS31, only removing a part seems rather useless doesn't it
<ruhaan_jslip> webmin will kill my server lol
<hischild> !webmin | goffio
<ubottu> goffio: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bluntz> I wish I could get my Corel to run again,wordperfect8 was kewl
<gogzmer> hischild: D3RGPS31: and tends to beak things!
<D3RGPS31> hischild: it looks like the text is wrapping, i'm unsure...
<justmeyogs> thanks all for the help....:)
<goffio> !ebox | goffio
<ubottu> goffio, please see my private message
<cQ> i cant see the animation on http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<D3RGPS31> hischild: but I'll trust a random stranger in a distro channel!
<gogzmer> D3RGPS31: make the window bigger
<cQ> got this error=Sorry, your platform is not supported
<hischild> D3RGPS31, sudo vim /etc/fstab type dd on that line, type :wq<enter> and done.
<D3RGPS31> gogzmer: 1440 is big enough; hischild thanks :D
<wiretapt> guys, im using crunchbang but it has no auto .deb installer
<gogzmer> !ebox | gogzmer
<ubottu> gogzmer, please see my private message
<Cygnus___> If I'm using NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver (Version 177) do I need to also install Version 173?
<wiretapt> how do i install the auto .deb installer
<Torgoton> cQ: There should be two sections. Shockwave is not supported in linux. If you don't see flash below that, then you don't have flash installed.
<onetinsoldier> wiretapt: you just measn install a .deb package?
<goffio> ﻿hischild, yes but it has all the features (webm*N) has?
<bluntz> no
<FAJ> !flash | Torgoton
<ubottu> Torgoton: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hischild> goffio, what, ebox?
<wiretapt> well normally when u double click a .deb package, ubuntu will open a dialogue that installs it
<Torgoton> Thanks FAJ, but I have flash.
<wiretapt> i don't have that in crunchbang
<goffio> hischild: yes
<FAJ> Torgoton:  o oops :P
<hischild> goffio, never tried webmin. Just don't complain when you use it, it's highly unsupported and unrecommended.
<onetinsoldier> wiretapt: ok, on command line it's...   sudo dpkg -i <package>
<hischild> goffio, webmin that is.
<Torgoton> FAJ: No sweat.
<wiretapt> oh is it not included in the openbox shell
<potwak> why did it says "stack smashing detected" when i executed my C program?
<cQ> but i can see video on youtube.
<goffio> tomyself: it may be unsupported, but it rocks
<zsquareplusc> potwak: pointer arithmetic with local variables? :p
<derek> I cannot "see" my ubuntu machine from my windows box or macbook, cannot ping it, cannot see samba shares, etc... any idea as to what might be blocking it on the box?
<gogzmer> potwak: austin powers has infiltrated your compiler? :)
<onetinsoldier> wiretapt: are  you asking me? i don't know. i just know dpkg is included on the command line no matter where you go.
<Torgoton> cQ: what browser are you using?
<hischild> !worksforme | goffio
<ubottu> goffio: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ you can see video because you do have a version of flash installed. The issue is that it's an older version.
<cQ> firefox
<goffio> lol
<cQ> owh..how to update?
<potwak> gogzmer: haha
<adrian007> potwak: im not a C expert, but are you overloading a buffer?
<potwak> zsquareplusc: but why did it says? what happened?
<joeb3_> derek, firewall blocking?
<cQ> i use shockwave flash 10.0 r15
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ oh hmmm my bad... thought you were on version 9
<derek> joeb3_: That's what I'm thinking.  This is a relatively fresh install of 8.10.  Is there some firewall that it installs by default?
<crazy2k> Has any of you tried to play jumpnbump online? I can't connect to my own server :(
<cQ> then i think my video driver.nvidia. i use nvidia 177
<nwillettjeffries> @cq i use 177 too and flash works the best it ever has for me
<cQ> i using i686 n u?
<nwillettjeffries> yup same
<cQ> i use acer aspire 4530 n u?
<nwillettjeffries> naw dell e1505
<Taladan> how do you configure the system proxy settings at the command line?
<cQ> i think that must be on my laptop
<potwak> adrian007: i think so.
<potwak> :)
<cQ> problem with laptop
<nwillettjeffries> @cq might have been a problem when you installed it. You could try installing it from the medibuntu repositories...
<joeb3_> derek, possibly ufw.  run 'ufw status' in a term to see if it is running.
<adrian007> potak: look for any arrays you declare ie x[100] and then look to see what is going into them
<cQ> i install use ubuntu .10 dvd
<cQ> 8.10*
<derek> joeb3_: "Status: not loaded"
<zsquareplusc> potwak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack-smashing_protection
<goffio> Taladan: sudo export http_proxy=http://address:port
<ultimate> sup?
<potwak> can i sync my pocket pc with ubuntu? i'm using windows mobile 6 right now.
<goffio> Taladan: same for ftp, but replace the relevan portion
<potwak> zsquareplusc: thanks for that link. :)
<joeb3_> derek, can linux ping windows or mac?
<Taladan> goffio: okay, so if I put that in something like /etc/bash.bashrc it'll automatically set systemwide on startup?
<cQ> do i need reinstall back my ubuntu?
<ruhaan_jslip> joeb3_: yes
<ruhaan_jslip> it can ping any oS
<nwillettjeffries> @cq naw but maybe uninstall flash and then try again
<derek> joeb3_: windows & mac can ping each other, but neither can ping Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> but can it pong, lol j/k
<goffio> Taladan: it would but afaik if you do it on ubuntu it will stay set. don't ask me why tho
<cQ> i have problem with performance also.i use 2gb memory of ram already
<Taladan> goffio: even across a shut down?
<nwillettjeffries> @cq what's the performance problem specifically?
<Taladan> hrm..I think I'll play it safe
<ultimate> ??
<cQ> lag n slow
<goffio> Taladan: yes, but try. you always can put it in /etc/rc.local or something like that
 * Taladan nods
<exodus_ms> !ask | ultimate
<ubottu> ultimate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Taladan> Cool, thanks
<cQ> when i unminimize,i can see black frame folloed up
<Cygnus___> Can anyone help me set up multiple displays in Ubuntu?
<nwillettjeffries> @cq 2gb ram. what's your processor? what video card? etc...
<Taladan> Now to figure out how to make sure firefox is using system proxy settings at the cli...
<Cygnus___> I'm looking at some Forum stuff, but I'm new to Linux, so when they tell me to edit Xorg.conf, I just get a little lost.
<Cygnus___> Feel free to PM.
<cQ> AMD turionx2,nvidia geforce 9100m G
<happyface> Is it possible to install ubuntu on an external hard drive enclosure within ubuntu, then put the hard drive into another computer and boot normally?
<zsquareplusc> cQ: sounds like it's using swap. do you run a memory hungry application?
<cQ> what application u mean?
<FAJ> happyface:  you would probably get a bunch of kernel errors.
<goffio> Taladan: in my case it worked across reboots, and like you, the first time i put it in a bootscript. as for FF, it honors it
<happyface> thanks FAJ
<derek> joeb3_: and I verified that the iptables are empty.
<Taladan> goffio: cool
<FAJ> happyface:  i mean you could try; i never have, but just logically i would think it would.
<zsquareplusc> cQ: i don't know it's your box. check with ps ax or top
<cQ> i ahve swap partition but i think it not working
<Taladan> now I'm good until my kids learn what a proxy is and how to bypass it *laughs*
<Commie_Cary> Commie_Cary is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ you running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<cQ> nwillettjeffries:: how can i know?
<joeb3_> derek, can your ubuntu box ping your windows or your mac
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ if you don't know you're running 32 most likely :)
<Taladan> hm...
<Taladan> w3m didn't abide by the filtering.  Crud.
<Taladan> I'm trying to set up dansguardian on my kids' desktop
<derek> joeb3_: Nope. ubuntu cannot ping the other two, & vice versa, but they can ping each other.  and yes... they are on the same network. =)
<cQ> i686 is 64 i think
<goffio> Taladan: just filter them google searchs that contain "proxy"  :P
<FAJ> cQ:  no ti's not.
<Taladan> heh
<bazhang> cQ, no
<Taladan> anyone here dealt with dansguardian?
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ since you have enough ram and are running a dual core its a little surprising that things are running slow.
<cQ> then,what is i686?
<Cygnus___> Can anybody help me setup multiple monitor support?  I'm new to Linux, and I'm just in over my head.  Feel free to PM.
<bazhang> Taladan, there are setup instructions on the intrepid wiki
<FAJ> cQ:  it's like i386, but a 'newer' architect...
<joeb3_> derek, can ubuntu ping itself or 127.0.0.1?
<exodus_ms> nah, but I just read today that dansguardian has a nice gui now
<cQ> owh..
<cQ> top=http://paste.ubuntu.com/91933/
<cQ> that what i running
<Taladan> bazhang: yeah, I followed the setup instructions I found on the ubuntu wiki, but when I just hit a p0rn site from w3m...it's obviously not proxying correctly
<onetinsoldier> I686 referred to the Intel Pentium 4 and similar architectures
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ sounds like a program is just hogging the system or something... have you considered looking at RAM and Processor usage in system monitor to see if something is hanging the system?
<onetinsoldier> i686*
<ozgurgerilla> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bazhang> Taladan, there is also a firefox plugin/addon
<derek> joeb3_: Good idea.  I can successfully ping 192.168.1.105 and 127.0.0.1
<ozgurgerilla> can someone help me sort out my Atheros card please it's this one : 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<zhaowm> 里面有莫有华人啊
<bazhang> !cn | zhaowm
<ubottu> zhaowm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<joeb3_> derek, ok, now what about the default gateway
<hashbrowns> Can someone help me out by walking me through installing and properly configuring GRUB for a dualboot scenario?
<bazhang> ozgurgerilla, just a second
<Cygnus___> ...  Anybody, help with setting up multiple displays?
<ozgurgerilla> ok
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ ozgurgerilla
<cQ> i can see my CPU1 around 64% n CPU2 around 72.4%
<derek> joeb3_: ping 192.168.1.1 " Destination Host Unreachable"
<ScottG489> when im writing a script, how do i input something into a promt. Like say i sudo something, what would i type after that to have it input my password?
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ what is using up the most of your cpu?
<nwillettjeffries> @ hashbrowns i can help you
<goffio> hashbrowns, how is your setup?
<joeb3_> derek, wifi or using cables?
<cQ> firefox 46.7mb
<nwillettjeffries> @Cygnus you running 8.10?
<derek> joeb3_: wifi.  This problem started happening when I moved the linux box to wifi too.  It worked when cabled.
<zhaowm> who use the Java to develop erp software?
<cQ> gnome system monitor,CPU=8
<Thyrif> heya guys
<hashbrowns> nwillettjeffries: did you get my PM?
<bazhang> zhaowm, better to ask in ##java
<Cygnus___> nwillett: I am indeed.
<zhaowm> thank you.
<joeb3_> derek, you can't ping the gateway, which is the router.  Does 'iwconfig' show you associated with the access point?
<root__> how can i disable my mouse wheel by editing xorg.conf?
<Thyrif> alright, i have a (hopefully) quick question
<Taladan> Ahhh, I've got it.  had the wrong port settings in there.
<Taladan> working now.
<cQ> i never seen my swap partition been usage.it is working or not needed?
<Thyrif> how is compiz making a mess out of my titlebars on my ubuntu8.10 (nvidia)
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ i don't know enough to tell you how to edit the x.org config files but have you tried the gui setup. Should be under preferences> screen resolution or monitors or something like that
<bazhang> cQ, wont be used much if at all these days
<nwillettjeffries> @sry i mean @cygnus there
<bazhang> Thyrif, which window decorator
<cQ> i use res=1280x800
<nwillettjeffries> @cQ yeah swap is just meant to help when you max out your RAM usage and need more memory. with 2gb of RAM won't need much...
<Thyrif> bahzang, decorator, you mean gnome?
<bazhang> Thyrif, could be gtk-window-decorator, emerald
<cQ> but i still faced with slow performance
<Cygnus___> nwillettjeffries: Yeah, I tried that, but I'm not really getting anywhere with the Screen Resolutions thing
<Thyrif> ohyeah, i tried to get emerald too, but that didnt make a difference
<bazhang> cQ, check top to see what is using cpu
<derek> joeb3_: looks fine to me.  and btw, it does have a solid internet connection (SSH'd in via the Macbook) http://pastebin.com/d50584b4c
<Thyrif> it wasnt installed at first
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus hmm is it detecting the two monitors at all?
<hashbrowns> nwilletjeffries: did you get my last few messages?
<cQ> xorg
<nwillettjeffries> @hashbrowns yeah sry didn't see em...hold on
<bazhang> Thyrif, for an experts opinion on that /j #compiz-fusion
<cQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91933/
<Thyrif> alright, maybe they' ll know more. thanks bazhang
<Commie_Cary> omg
<Commie_Cary> how do i TURN THAT OFF
<Trenter> turn what off?
<bazhang> Commie_Cary, dont test in here
<zsquareplusc> press caps lock again
<Commie_Cary> I iddnt mean to
<Commie_Cary> sorry!
<OsamaK> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu on a live CD. I downloaded its updates last night, but when trying to install them, I got a 'Broken packages' error. I tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" gives dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0130' near line 1:newline in field name `#padding'.
<Cygnus___> nwillettjeffries: During boot, yes.  I get  GUI booting load bar...
<mosiac> ok all i want to do is be able to put in a micro sd card and it be auto mounted no matter who the user is, how do i do that?
<Cygnus___> hmmm... maybe it's working now.
<Cygnus___> I just restarted.
<zhaowm>  
<NetSkier> exodus_ms, I don't see " Release upgrade" in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<amortvigil> does anyone know how to reboot or shutdown from the fish command shell?
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus it's working?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: hello. i might be abot to help with that
<Cygnus___> nwillettjeffries: As soon as I get to the log in screen, the monitor on my secondary goes dead.
<zhaowm> which are you from?
<Cygnus___> I tried switching the ports that my monitor was using.
<phobiac> mosiac: You could add an fstab line to give that drive 777 permission, although 777 might be too high.
<bazhang> zhaowm, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bazhang> amortvigil, which distro
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus hmm so log in and open screen resolutions or a hardware manager and see if it's even detecting the second monitor at all
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: great I have a presentation about Ubuntu I must be ready in one hour to show all Ubuntu's features.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: what response do you get from?  -->  ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<mosiac> ok i understand edit fstab but after that you lose me
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok, we'll try to hurry
<phobiac> mosiac: chmod
<joeb3_> derek, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Cygnus___> nwillett: Hardware Testing?
<phobiac> mosiac: It'd probably be safer to just give the drives permission to a group and add all the users you want to that group
<Thyrif> oh bazhang, btw, im running the default human-theme
<hafash> Hi
<Cygnus___> nwillett: because I don't see Hardware manager
<mosiac> how do i do that?
<bazhang> Thyrif, did you try switching themes
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91936/
<mosiac> or how can i change what group device permissions belong to?
<phobiac> mosiac: It'd be in the fstab line.
<joeb3_> derek, try your pings now
<phobiac> mosiac: Let me check the fstab docs
<Ronux> Hey, I have a horribly noobish question. Been learning linux for the first time and well, i need the root pasword for su and i never made one during the instalation.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok,  move thos to a temporary area. it should be safe to actually delete them, it's up to you. do you know how to do that?
<mosiac> ok
<bazhang> Ronux, use sudo
<zsquareplusc> !sudo > Ronux
<ubottu> Ronux, please see my private message
<FAJ> Ronux: it's better to stay out of keeping root as an active user.
<mosiac> one of my drives is listed in my fstab but the other isnt but when i click on the other drive it at least mounts
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: not really :(
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus hmm might not be installed by default, try screen resolutions instead. is it showing 2 monitors or just one?
<phobiac> mosiac: Is the SD card drive in fstab?
<mosiac> yeah
<mker> I have a couple .pdf using the font Garamond which is not embedded and it looks really bad in Evince. How should I deal with this? Is there a way to make Evince show it better? Make it use an alternative font maybe? Make the pdf use an alternative font? What is the easiest way?
<Thyrif> bazhang, well, after some trying, mostly the human-themes have problems
<mosiac> its /dev/sdc1
<derek> joeb3_: Woo!  I can ping & see my shares now.  Thank you!  Think eth0 will come back up when I reboot?
<phobiac> mosiac: Okay, you should probably back up fstab before you do anything just to be safe
<Cygnus___> @nwillett: Just the one.  Of course, I don't know what it's SUPPOSED to look like with two.
<Ronux> Thanks guys, looks like you bot solved my problem.
<joeb3_> derek, yes.  Did you assign it a static ip address?
<mosiac> ok done
<maldito> how can i convert rmvb to a avi?
<derek> joeb3_: I don't think so.  Where can I tell?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok...  sudo mkdir /root/badupdates && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* /root/badupdates
<SlimeyPete> maldito: try transcode or mencoder
<SlimeyPete> I think there are GUIs available if you need them
<SlimeyPete> !transcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode
<meoblast001> my friend is trying to install ubuntu and his mouse wont move
<SlimeyPete> ooh, really
<maldito> where can i get them
<joeb3_> derek, is eth0 still plugged into the network?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: I may knew the problem. I have 0 Bytes space! Let me try free some of them. I'm sorry, I didn't note that.
<SlimeyPete> ubottu is too new-fangled for transcode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<derek> joeb3_: Nope
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: roger
<phobiac> mosiac: Hold on a second
<mosiac> no prob i got lots of time
<phobiac> mosiac: Are you trying to get this to work for a bunch of users or is it really just one?
<bazhang> maldito, mencoder
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus i think it might not be detecting the second monitor at all. which is odd because it clearly does during boot then doesn't when you hit the lolgin
<zsquareplusc> OsamaK: apt-get clean   to get some space back (all your old installed/upgraded packages)
<v4vijayakumar> Hi, in case of hibernate, update manager is not automatically updating patches as expected. anyone noticed this ??
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: I freed 805 MB. 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' still doesn't work
<mosiac> its just me
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok...  sudo mkdir /root/badupdates && sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* /root/badupdates
<maldito> so after i download what i do?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: done
<bluntz> anybody Know why Grab Display capture fails but overlay works in xawtv??
<Kurowsaki> hello
<Cygnus___> nwillett: Yeah.  I mean, it's cloning the output to both displays
<phobiac> mosiac: Do you know how to use pm?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: then...  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hafash> How can I get the sound for this e-card website (it's got midi file embedded with the gif image): http://www.123greetings.com/events/world_hello_day/hello28.html
<Kurowsaki> wut is the coolest ubuntu app.
<mosiac> partition magic?
<maldito> so after i download what i do?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: working?
<cdecarlo_> Hi, I've got a Dell TrueMobile Wireless G card in my laptop, It has worked, quite well actually, but it has suddenly stopped? is there a way to check if the card is still working?
<Cygnus___> KurowsakI: The bootloader.  It lets you load it.
<phobiac> No, private messages. It's hard to keep track in this channel.
<bazhang> maldito, there are a number of tutorials on the web (convert rmvb to avi ubuntu
<mosiac> yeah i do heh
<Kurowsaki> wut is it cygnus
<maldito> i try to see one of those but i didnt find anything
<bazhang> Kurowsaki, ask in #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Cygnus___> Kuro: The Bootloader?  It's the thing that allows Ubuntu to boot.  Without it, you would have a BIOS.  That's it.  The end.  Best app for Ubuntu.
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus: even after you log in?
<woli> does anybody have bomberclone?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91939/
<uber_noober> Kuro: use GRUB
<Cygnus___> nwillett: It clones the screen across both displays during boot, then as soon as I hit the log in screen, it only displays on whichever display is plugged into the primary port of my graphics card.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok.. try what it says...  sudo apt-get -f install
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus what graphics card/s your running?
<Cygnus___> nwillett: It isn't having trouble with the displays, it's even doing 1920x1080 res on my primary monitor.
<Ronux> god, ubuntu makes vista feel like a whale in terms of performance
<Cygnus___> nwillett: It's just that the secondary never eveng ets a signal.
<corollax> Ronux: Vista IS a whale.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: when that done, then to make sure you're all upgraded..   sudo apt-get upgrade
<corollax> Ronux: Comparatively, Ubuntu is something of a large dog. Perhaps a mastiff. Ahh, good ol' puppy-linux.
<maldito> rmvb is that same that rm?
<Ronux> Ha well im still running vista, im using vmware to run linux. Really wanted to learn how to use it and possibly switch over some day.
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91941/
<corollax> Ronux: Darnit, a proper distribution is slimmed down to nothing more than a command-line! And the only editor you have is Ed.
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus hmm so what graphics cards are you running?
<adrian007> vista isn't too bad if you have a huge amount of ram in your system, i have the same setup as Ronux
<Cygnus___> nwillett: 7900GS
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<corollax> bazhang: Oh, chill...
<Cygnus___> nwillett: It apparently isn't listed on the compatibility chart, but the 7900 is.
<ezzieyguywuf> i would like to write a script that runs as root but that does not recquire a password (ie gksu). how can i do this?
<bazhang> corollax, please chat elsewhere
<mib_nj2u90d8> i am trying to get my hotmail account integrated with thunderbird, i am lost with the server thing, can someone help please?
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus so its a single card setup?
<Ronux> I have 4gigs, got 512 set for ubuntu right now and its already faster then vista.
<tylerknowsthis> hey, what's a good ISO burning software for ubuntu/debian?
<bazhang> Ronux, please you too
<zelda> anyone know how to stop pidgin from changing the log off applet from the red button to the green circle?
<Cygnus___> nwillett: Indeed it is.  The 7900GS isn't listed explicitly, but the 7900GTX is.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: you're running a LiveCD? i don't think you can get an upgraded kernel on that.. hang on
<bazhang> tylerknowsthis, the one built into gnome is fine
<uber_noober> min_nj2..: Chek this out http://lifehacker.com/software/hotmail/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird-34583.php
<tylerknowsthis> bazhang: which is?
<mker> tylerknowsthis, the one that comes with ubuntu. just right click the iso and choose "write to disk"
<bazhang> tylerknowsthis, right click burn to cd
<Wicked> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<uber_noober> min_nj2: use google first then ask questions
<tylerknowsthis> ok, derr, thanks everybody
<maldito> where can i get or isntall winMPG
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: so should I update others and keep the kernal?
<zsquareplusc> ezzieyguywuf: you can use visudo to configure if sudo asks for a password or not. you can have single apps w/o pass for example
<bazhang> maldito, what is that
<zelda> and please dont tell me to go to Pidgin, cause they told me to come here.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: i'm being called away. i'll be back i a  minute
<adrian007> Cygnus___: i could be being silly here, but i thought that you had to have two entries in your xorg.conf file for the graphics card and monitor to make it work with multiple displays
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus this is pretty basic so i'm not convinced it will work but have you tried going into screen resolution and hitting hitting detect displays or checking the "mirror screens" box?
<maldito> is a program to convert file to avi mpeg ant more
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: ok
<bazhang> maldito, check the appdb if it is a windows program
<bazhang> !appdb | maldito
<ubottu> maldito: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ezzieyguywuf> zsquareplusc: can you elaborate on that please? ideally i would like for the program to have root privaleges so that a command that usually recquires sudo in bash can just be run anyways in this script. does that make sense?
<Cygnus___> nwillett: I have.
<koshar2> maldito mencoder
<mib_nj2u90d8> uber_noober: ive done that
<zelda> anyone
<zelda> ?
<maldito> oh so is there any program like winMPG  for ubuntu?
<bazhang> maldito, via cli yes
<bluntz> dsl does it with bootlocal.sh I do believe
<maldito> i got mencoder
<maldito> but i dont see it at my applications
<koshar2> maldito you want to convert a file to avi? if so use mencoder
<zsquareplusc> ezzieyguywuf: check out the man page for "sudoers" but use "visudo" to edit that file.
<uber_noober> mib_nj: did u check out the link i posted?
<bazhang> maldito, it is command line
<Cygnus___> nwillet: I think I found it.  There's an nvidia settings thing I'm playing with at the moment
<koshar2> maldito its command line
<maldito> oh show can i use it
<ezzieyguywuf> zsquareplusc: ok i'll check it out
<uber_noober> maldito: try ffmpeg
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok, i'm back... hang on
<nwillettjeffries> @cygnus ok...let me know how it goes...
<maldito> ffmpeg is a program or command ?
<uber_noober> command
<v4vijayakumar> Hi, in case of hibernate, update manager is not automatically updating patches as expected. anyone noticed this ??
<uber_noober> pretty easy
<koshar2> maldito the using depends on what you actually want to do
<bazhang> maldito, is a command line app yes
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: start aptitude... have you ever used it?
<saturnDriver> does anyone know what the proper permissions for a home directory should be?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i can't open a cd that came with a programming book.  i get the message 'permission denied'.  i've tried to chmod and chown but that doesn't work.  any ideas?
<bluntz> help with broken grab display nvidia
<Gun_Smoke> I have an machine running Intrepid.  I get a hard freeze shortly after login.  Where do I check to see what is causing the lockup?
<maldito> is there any program im not got a command lines!
<Ohmu> I cannot mount my external HDD. It used to work.  Can anyone help?
<bluntz> audacity has none
<koshar2> maldito what do you want to do?
<saturnDriver> Ohmu: i might be able to
<goffio> Gun_Smoke: log files are under /var/log
<v4vijayakumar> Ohmu: sudo mount
<uber_noober> saturnDriver: what do u want the permissions to be?
<Cygnus___> nwillet: A lot of the stuff requires restart, so we'll see
<maldito> convert a rmvb to avi format
<zelda> anyone?
<Cygnus___> nwillet: I was downloading some updates, so I have to wait for them to install and whatnot.
<Gun_Smoke> goffio, I've been looking through them but nothing exactly stands out..
<koshar2> maldito avi is only a container, what cedecs do you want to use?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: I was bit away. I don't think I did.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: man.. i didn't know you were on a LiveCD. i'm not certain if i know how to fix this real quick on a Live CD.
<Ohmu> saturnDriver, how to start?
<maldito> i want to record a dvd but my dvd player doesnt play rmvb format
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: it's a USB Live CD
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: skip aptitude... i'm going to go a different route
<saturnDriver> Ohmu: did you make a mountpoint
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: cd /var/lib/dpkg
<bazhang> maldito, you need to convert it first
<saturnDriver> uber_noober - I was trying to put /home /var /usr on separate partitions, but i messed something up
<koshar2> maldito so you want a mpeg2 vob instead of something in an avi container?
<uber_noober> maldito: see http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=104161
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: ..
<woli> does anybody play bomberclone
<maldito> well anything that i can play in my dvd
<Ohmu> saturnDriver, (spud) Code ---> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/SamHDD -o force       $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)        WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<odinsbane> How well does flash 10 work with ff3 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> maldito, you should read some of the recommended links then report back the exact errors you get
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: are you in /var/lib/dpkg?
<OsamaK> yeah, onetinsoldier
<woli> maldito bastardo
<koshar2> maldito is your dvd divx(mpeg4)  compatable?
<bazhang> woli, ??
<maldito> yeah!
<maldito> woli
<woli> just sayin
<zelda> does anyone know about the log off applet?
<goffio> Gun_Smoke, maybe it is some bad config, you can try renaming temporarily your homedir, making a new blank one with the same name, then login to gnome, you'll have your gnome/apps with all the defaults.
<bazhang> woli, please dont
<woli> why not?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: sudo cp -v status status.back
<talbot> BibCaM ChiLDFuGGa R@yGolD --- All the CP in the world at this site guys. Over 20 terabytes of CHILD PORN -- kidsstore.uuuq.com
<koshar2> bazhang i think maldito needs to work out what he wants to begin with
<maldito> yeah koshar
<bazhang> !coc > woli
<ubottu> woli, please see my private message
<woli> bastardo is not what you think it is.. its different in spanish, right maldito ?
<uber_noober> saturnDriver: what exactly did u mess up? can u see ur partitions
<ushimitsudoki> !ops | talbot
<ubottu> talbot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maldito> yeah!
<woli> see?
<koshar2> maldito were you confirming your dvd is moeg4 compatable?
<Cygnus___> nwillett: Oh, now I'm getting the disco monitor from hell.  It's flashing random colors at me!
<ezzieyguywuf> zsquareplusc: wholly fu#@ man sudoers is pages long! any guidance as to where exactly I should look? i'm having a tought time deciphering what exactly sudoers is
<maldito> yeah
<Cygnus___> mainly fuscia though
<Ohmu> saturnDriver, ok got it now
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: `status' -> `status.back'
<Cygnus___> fuschia?
<maldito> yes koshar2
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok.. roger. hang on a few moments
<mn> Anyone know how I can get a copy of an OS to work after I cp it to another drive
<zsquareplusc> ezzieyguywuf: start with the examples at the end. you can add a line to enable your user to run that specific script with sudo, but without asking for a pass
<adrian007> zelda: you could try using the log out applet instead of the user switcher applet
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: as root, you are going to need to edit the 'status' file
<sfer2> ari_stress: I'm back!
<mortici> in fstab do i need a line pointing to / or no?
<DigitalFiz> mn dont think it really works like that, a lot of things have to be changed because the devs change and you needa mbr the drive
<ezzieyguywuf> zsquareplusc: thanks!
<sfer2> and it did work for a new user, but my settings for firefox and thunderbird aren't being carried over even if i bring the folders over!
<koshar2> maldito you coul duse mencoder but i are not sure if it supports real media files.
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: good, next?
<zelda> adrian007: thanks. But I dont want that. is there a way around?
<maldito> http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=104161  koshar2
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: you need to search for this -->    Version: 2.6.27-7.16
<Ohmu> Whats the deal here? (spud) SamHDD ---> ls -l  BOOTMGR              -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 438840 2006-11-02 11:30 BOOTMGR             (spud) SamHDD ---> rm BOOTMGR               rm: cannot remove `BOOTMGR': No such file or directory
<koshar2> maldito effectively you want to convert the file into mpeg4video/mp3audio in an avi container,
<goffio> mn: provided you have all the drivers for the new hardware, the main things you'll have to set up are fstab and bootloader
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: in the status.back file?
<ezzieyguywuf> zsquareplusc: i'm gettin ready to read those examples, but quick question. after reading some of the man pages, i think i gathered that i can assign a directory in which all scripts will be given the right to run as sudo. did i understand that correctly cuz that'd be great
<Ohmu> how can I have a file on a portable HDD that rm won't remove?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: no.. not the .bak file
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: the status file
<adrian007> zelda: not that i can think of - maybe you could uninstall pidgin and install a version which isnt integrated with the applet
<koshar2> Ohmu permissions
<hafash> How can I get the sound for this e-card website (it's got midi file embedded with the gif image): http://www.123greetings.com/events/world_hello_day/hello28.html
<mn> goffio:  What should I do with fstab?  I have the correct line in the GRUB config file because the OS boots, but then I can't log on because it isn't able to write to $HOME
<bluntz> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Real-Media-Converter-33778.shtml
<maldito> well any format all i want is to see that movie on my dvd player
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: found
<rww> Ohmu: There are several folders on Vista partitions that can't be removed by the ntfs/ntfs-3g drivers. BOOTMGR is one of them.
<hafash> Please someone: How can I get the sound for this e-card website (it's got midi file embedded with the gif image): http://www.123greetings.com/events/world_hello_day/hello28.html
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok.. what Package is it for?
<goffio> mn, you have to change where / is mounted to mount from the new device
<Ohmu> rww: aaah. ok.   is there any way to do it?
<rww> !midi | hafash
<ubottu> hafash: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<hafash> yes rww
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: Linux?
<rww> Ohmu: not as far as I know. From what I've heard, it's not recommended to do so, either. I'm not sure of the details, though.
<hafash> can't get a browser plugin to play it
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: go up a little and tell me what the line --> Package:    ...says
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: it'll say something more than just Linux
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: Package: linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<zsquareplusc> ezzieyguywuf: yes, that might be possible. or use a groups to control who can execute the selected scripts
<mn> goffio:  This is done in GRUB right?  in the root=/dev/sda3 line right?
<rww> hafash: hmm. Perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272189 might help?
<goffio> mn: yes, root is the line where you tell grub about the new partition
<ChristianBill> Does anyone know of a good, and easy to set up, internet radio daemon?
<koshar2> maldito ok open a terminal,
<hafash> The midi file is supposed to be played by geck-mediaplayer --- according to Applications in Firefox broser
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok... now, you must make it so that area of the file for that package looks like the pastebin i will give you in just a minute, ok?
<rww> hafash: the Applications preference pane is for downloaded files, not for playing stuff embedded in a webpage
<mn> goffio: the GRUB config file is flawless.  It boots.  There are just problems with the permissions or something because it says "GDM cannot write to $HOME.  Please contact your system administrator."
<mortici> exit
<bluntz> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Real-Media-Converter-Download-33778.html
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: ok
<function1> soo, pulseaudio sits on top of alsa, correct?
<goffio> ﻿mn: what about fstab? have you put the new partition there?
<zsquareplusc> function1: yes
<corollax> function1: More or less. it's a hub for ALSA, ESD, OSS, among others.
<mn> goffio: not manually. let me check it out right quick.  That is /etc/fstab, correct?
<goffio> mn: yes
<Cygnus___> wow, now I'm just having trouble with everything.
<mn> goffio: I used gparted, btw, if that's of any significance
<fandi> cindy
<Sindacious> o.
<maldito> now what? koshar2
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: there can only be four lines for that package.. if there are more than the four lines shown in my pastebin for that package, then you must remove them.  and the 'Status: ' line must be like it is in my pastebin
<mn> goffio: you called it.  it's not in there.  How should I got about adding it?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91955/
<goffio> mn: do both partitions have the same filesystem?
<mn> goffio:  I think so, if not, one is ext2 and the other is ext3.  ill check
<Seq> If anybody is knowledgeable about scsi: I just added a card (Adaptec 29160LP) and tape drive. Booting never gets passed the SCSI 'BIOS' while detecting devices. Any ideas?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: this is mine <http://paste.ubuntu.com/91956/>
<koshar2> maldito ok cd (change directory) to the directory the file you want to chang is loacated
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: should I replace all of them to yours?
<mn> goffio: they are both ext3
<hafash> Okay rww -- i will see what I can find from what you gave me -- although I already have Timidity and xmms-midi plugin already installed
<koshar2> maldito ie cd /home/myusername/video ect
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: no.. my example is from a -11 kernel.
<function1> corollax: it looks like from the pulseaudio website i should be able to fool an application into using pulse even though it thinks it is using alsa, does that sound correct? (website seems a little ambigious, looking for better docs)
<goffio> mn: ok. now cat /etc/fstab and locate the line where / is listed
<woli> does this have any sense? http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/minicovers/76.jpg
<corollax> function1: That is the principle behind pulseaudio, yes. The execution seems to leave something to be desired at this point, though
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: the only difference is in the line "Status: install ok half-configured", which should be kept?
<mn> goffio: /dev/sda5
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: i am sorry this has happened to you with a presentation coming up so soon, however... you should have a real installation of Ubuntu running. or at the very least, the persistent version of the cd rather than the live version
<maldito> koshar2 no such a file avalible
<bazhang> woli, dont paste random links in here thanks
<ubtu99> hello
<woli> bazhang, but does it have sense?
<ubtu99> can anyone give me a hand? sorry to interrupt
<bazhang> woli, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<koshar2> maldito what do you mean? do you know where your file is stored?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: I'll be OK. I'll play "Free Stephen" Video, show them OpenOffice, Games, and simple others. I'll be OK. (They're 'Noob'  :))
<dustball> hello
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: wish me luck. ;)
<jicksta> does anyone know why I might not be able to cd into a directory that I *can* ls? the directory is owned by both my user and group and has permissions ug+rw
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: look at that again.. they are not the same.
<ubtu99> I have installed ubuntu intrepid (8.10) on a macbook pro and enabled the wireless
<woli> bazhang, lick your anus fag
<ubtu99> but I need to use wpa_supplicant
<dlozarie> Can anyone tell me how to give everyone 777 perms to a subdirectory under /opt/?
<ubtu99> but it tells me the driver is busy, any solution?
<datou> hellow
<koshar2> jicksta typo? are you using tab to fill the path?
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: should I remove all other lines?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK:    yours --> Package: linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic    mine --> Package: linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<ubtu99> I tried killing nm-applet and network manager
<saturnDriver> dlozarie: chmod 777 /opt/subdirectory
<onetinsoldier> only a little difference, but they are not exactly the same
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: I'll keep this, but what about long other lines?
<jicksta> koshar2: nope. i would've caught on to that. i even tried it in multiple shells, including /bin/sh (which doesn't have tab completion)
<mn> goffio: what do you think?
<goffio> mn: you have now to replace the part of the line where it says /dev/sda5 with the new partition. what is your new partition?
<echinos> Caveats against installing amd64 vs. i386 intrepid?
<echinos> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<koshar2> dlozarie sudo chmod 777 /opt/subdirectory
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: from 5 to 30.
<Gun_Smoke> I think I've narrowed the culprit down to the network manager.  Causing the total system freeze
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: you make it like i have in my pastebin.. mine has only the first four line.. all other below that are to be removed
<koshar2> jicksta symlink?
<jicksta> nope, not a symlink
<mn> goffio:  wait, that would then make /dev/sda5 not boot, right?  I want both to be available to boot
<mn> goffio: nvm, I misunderstood
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: remove 5-30
<dlozarie> saturnDriver: koshar2: I already tried that (tried it again just now), but I still can't copy stuff to that subdirectory
<koshar2> jicksta beats me
<mn> i know what you mean know
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: should I keep package name and statue?
<mn> now*
<dlozarie> can't create a new subdirectory either
<puff> Is there a generally-recommended tool for creating a custom install CD?
<OsamaK> or using yours, onetinsoldier
<ezzieyguywuf> how do you use visudo? i'm trying visudo sudoers and getting naught
<dustball> ok u all just lost me im new to linux
<goffio> mn: allright, you should do this only in the *new* filesystem's /etc/fstab
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: the status line needs to be changed to this  --> Status: purge ok not-installed
<jicksta> koshar2: http://pastie.org/346026
<mn> goffio: yeah
<maldito> #ubuntu-es
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: the problem is.. we need to do this for a few more sections in this file
<koshar2> dlozarie did you check the permissions of the folder
<mn> goffio: is this all I should have to do?
<dlozarie> koshar2: oh wait, looks like now all the subdirectories have this padlock icon on them. wonder what that means
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: Well. I'll be fine. I have another LiveCD (not the USB) for emergencies.
<CaBlGuY> !qtella
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtella
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: I'll try connecting you soon.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: since this a LiveCD.. you could just reboot. then it would be back to normal
<joeb3_> jicksta, you have access to the dir, but not the files/subdirs.  Grant perms with chmod -R
<OsamaK> Thanks a lot, onetinsoldier
<CaBlGuY> anyone usin qtella??
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: It's a USB LIVE :D
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok.. good luck! take care
<mn> goffio: well, I'll be away for a few.  I will try it out.  Thanks much for you're help. bll
<ScottG489> Hey, I want to be able to get a bunch of packages automatically after i install ubuntu. How would I do this?
<mn> bbl*
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier: changes are kept
<jicksta> joeb3_: i've already done that several times. even this doesn't fix it:      root@xenu:/var/www# chmod -R ug+rw confluence/
<OsamaK> see you
<saturnDriver> ScottG489 use apt-get?
<function1> corollax: i have one application, puredata, that really doesnt seem to want to use pulse. apparently it tries to access a specific device address (like hw:0,0) with alsa rather than just 'default', which someone told me bypasses alsa's dmix. but i feel like if pulse was doing its job, (or if the app was really using pulse) then dmix would not be needed. is this wrong? would streams still need to be mixed before they arrive at pulse from a fake alsa i
<ScottG489> saturnDriver: I mean a bunch of packages automatically
<goffio> mn: yes, to be safe you can have two entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst : the original one, to boot safely in your original environment, and a new entry for the new partition
<saturnDriver> SCottG489 what do you mean by automatically
<ScottG489> saturnDriver: So I run one script or something and it will install the list of packages I have listed.
<koshar2> jicksta you dont appear to have read access
<qcjn2> anyone know's of mpd + icecast2 ...i'm almost there. mpd works, and i can see the icecast page at localhost:8000,  but usually you see what's playing
<CaBlGuY> anyone??   qtella??
<gnutun> hey all; i have a problem with a brand new ibex installation; when i use my laptop's brightness controls, the brightness indicator pops up and stays up, and then none of the ubuntu menus or app text entry fields work at all, and i have to hard-reset the system; has anyone ever seen this?
<corollax> function1: I really wish I could give you an answer. I disable pulseaudio, personally
<puff> saturnDriver: He wants to install several ubuntu boxes, with a cusotm set of additonal packages.
<CaBlGuY> havin issues with frostwire and lookin for a replacement.
<wos> how do i scan for bluetooth devices?
<puff> saturnDriver: hence my question, earlier.
<koshar2> dlozarie the padlick means you dont have access
<wos> whats the command?
<saturnDriver> puff: oh, i don't know how to do that then
<Slacker> Can someone help me =/.
<kdogg> hello m working on a hp a1010n. When I reboot after install, login, it just hangs at a blank screen with the cursor showing. Anyone know whats wrong?
<function1> corollax: ah. do you use just plain alsa or some other server?
<johntramp> hi in the login manager and in openbox the fonts are huge, like the title bar takes up 1/5th of the screen in openbox
<Slacker> I accidently ran a sudo chmod -R 644 /
<dlozarie> koshar2: oh, nuts. I'm assuming there's a command to give me access then? :D
<puff> wos: hcitool scan
<Gun_Smoke> !help > Slacker
<ubottu> Slacker, please see my private message
<CaBlGuY> whatcha got slacker?
<ubtu99> kdogg: I had the same issue on my macbook pro
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubtu99> kdogg: I had to use this tool to sync my partition
<jicksta> koshar2: are you sure? i can recursively grant the owner read access and it still doesn't allow me
<ScottG489> saturnDriver: So say every time i install ubuntu I want to be able to install flash on the system and compiz
<ubtu99> kdogg: this was only for apple computers, there might be an equivalent for pcs
<CaBlGuY> hey Jack_Sparrow, how goes it?
<wos> puff i need to get the mac address of a bluetooth device already recognized.
<Slacker> So in other words I have 0 permissions to do anything and I didn't set the root password so I am at a loss =/
<saturnDriver> ScottG489: Sorry, can't help you there
<kdogg> ubtu99, do you remember what program it was?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY Taking it easy tonight thanks
<koshar2> dlozarie you either have to go in as sudo or modify the permissions,
<ubtu99> kdogg: it
<ubtu99> kdogg: it's called reFIT
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  good 4 u..  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > Slacker
<ubottu> Slacker, please see my private message
<jicksta> ok guys. i fixed it
<koshar2> jicksta ls -l the dir
<ScottG489> ubottu: lol let me read that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puff> wos: You might want to look at http://darksleep.com/notablog/ubuntu/ubuntujournal.txt
<dlozarie> koshar2: one by one on the subdirectories?
<kdogg> ubtu99, thanks for advice
<ubtu99> kdogg: look it up in google, and if somehow it installs (it has wide support) activate the partition manager and it syncs it
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  u don't know anything about qtella do ya?
<puff> wos: It has (among other htings) some of my notes from messing with bluetooth stuff.
<duane> can some one help me get compiz to work? Iam running hardy and have a ati radion 9100.
<ubtu99> kdogg: no problem. It drove me nuts too
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY Nope
<Torgoton> I started my netboot install, and now every ten seconds or so on console4, I see a segfault error ffff0004 and debian-installer exits and restarts. What might be up with that?
<koshar2> dlozarie you can recursively change permissiions
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  k. thanks..
<dlozarie> so -r
<jicksta> this is RIDICULOUS: i granted rw privileges to /var/www to everyone, then used the "confluence" user to create a new directory. i sudo mv'd the files in the old directory to the new, deleted the old directory, and renamed the new directory to the old's name. that worked....
<jicksta> it's as if the directory inode was bad or something
<dlozarie> koshar2: sudo chmod -r 777 /opt/subdirectory ?
<duane> I tried envy, but it didn't work.
<Slacker> Jack_sparrow: I can no longer use sudo. as I do not have permissions to do sudo anymore
<gnutun> i can click buttons, but can't drag windows around or enter text anywhere
<alex_21> How do I uncompress a .zip file from the command-line
<alex_21> ?
<alex_21> Please
<wos> could anyone tell me how to find the mac address of a bluetooth device already recognized and connected with the system?
<duane> can some one help me get compiz to work? Iam running hardy and have a ati radion 9100.
<koshar2> jicksta its sometimes a good idea to place your web page in your home dir and symlink to it from /var/www
<goffio> Slacker, the best way to deal with that is to boot from a livecd, mount the fs and restore the perms
<joeb3_> ScottG489, dpkg --get-selections > outfile will copy all your installed packages to a file.
<Slacker> Goffie: thanks. I am on a live cd. I just need to know how to restor the perms ;)
<xevi0us> ÎÒ²ÙÄãÂèµÄ
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<onetinsoldier> alex_21: hello, install unzip
<Slacker> Goffie: I could do sudo chmod 777 -R / to get up and running but thats clearly not secure
<joeb3_> ScottG489, modify outfile to remove packages you don't want.  then dpkg-set-selections <outfile .  and apt-get dselect-upgrade will install them.
<ScottG489> joeb3_: yea the thing is i dont want to install all the packages i have install, just the ones i manually installed
<xevi0us> ÎÒ²ÙÄãÂèµÄ
<xevi0us> ÎÒ²ÙÄãÂèµÄ
<FloodBot3> xevi0us: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScottG489> joeb3_: oh ok
<xevi0us> ¡£¡£¡£
<koshar2> dlozarie check the man, man chmod
<Jack_Sparrow> !id > xevi0us
<ubottu> xevi0us, please see my private message
<ubtu99> does anyone here uses wpa_supplicant?
<kdogg> does anyone know what might have went wrong during install that would cause me to get a blank screen with cursor after first login?
<Pelo> s
<wos> could anyone tell me how to find the mac address of a bluetooth device already recognized and connected with the system?
<kdogg> \the mouse still moves, but the num lock key does not function
<koshar2> dlozarie and the recersive switch is an upper case R
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg does ctrl-alt F1 bring up a terminal
<jkristheking> !queue http://www.speedtest.net/result/303354937.png
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gun_Smoke> wos, man hcitool
<xevi0us> ÎÒ²ÙÄãÂèµÄ
<goffio> Slacker, once you have booted back into your system you can always restore the secure permissions
<xevi0us> ÎÒ¿ñ²ÙÄãÂè
<FloodBot3> xevi0us: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubtu99> kdogg: see my private messages
<onetinsoldier> alex_21: hello? need more help? or did you get it?
<ScottG489> joeb3_: ok thanks this is really useful. i still dont know how ill use this on the new machine but im going out for a bit
<nDevastator> join #linux
<Slacker> ffio: yes but how?
<joeb3_> ScottG489, just copy the outfile to the new machine
<Slacker> No offense guys, but I am tired of hearing I can do it with no answer of how.... If I didnt think it was possible I wouldn't be here =/.
<duane> I NEED HELP!  PLEASE HELP ME!  MY GRAPHICS DON'T WORK!
<jkristheking> someone help me with my brightness problem
<Slacker> duane what kind of graphics card do you have?
<goffio> Slacker, do you mean how to know what the exact perms are, or you don't know the commands?
<onetinsoldier> Slack_: what are you wanting to do?
<PriceChild> Slacker: in short, I would suggest you reinstall.
<wos> hcitool scan is not working, ive tried so many times
<PriceChild> Slacker: even chmoding it all to 777 will introduce breakage
<sonofC4> yah stupid resolution was at 640X480 and it wont go to better resolution HELP
<alex_21> Unzip did the trick, thankyou
<ubtu99> guys, I need help. I need to use wpa_supplicant but it won't work, says driver is busy
<dlozarie> koshar2: got it, thanks :D
<Slacker> Goffie I know the command I just dont know which directories get which perms
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i make it so that any file created within a folder is made a member of the same group as the folder as opposed to becoming a member of the group of the user who created it?
<onetinsoldier> alex_21: you're welcome!
<Gun_Smoke> wos apropos bluetooth
<easotokr> hi everyone, kind of help with xfce keyboard layout, please
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, I just rebooted, and it hung at the peach colored loading screen right after you login, and i cannot bring up a terminal
<Slacker> PriceChild: lol I did that last week as I accidently did the same thing last week =/.
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, but the mouse works
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg NOt sure what is going on, what version of ubuntu, and what video card?
<koshar2> kdogg can you cont alt f2 for a terminal?
<Slacker> Well I guess I will just reinstall again =/.
<ubtu99> kdogg: the fix seems to be to install grub to the MBR
<onetinsoldier> Slack_: if that's what PriceChild recommends, that's what i'd do
<Slacker> I got my home directory partitioned off anyways so all I gotta do is make the same users ^_^
<PriceChild> Slacker: You could load a live cd and replicate things... but you're talking maybe a million files and directories?
<Slacker> Well thanks for the help guys. It's pretty discouraging though that linux is so easily broken.
<PriceChild> Slacker: sudo is meant for system administrators. The command line is that powerful.
<goffio> Slacker: lol
<nDevastator> okay so i have read the manual and understand groupadd fully as well as assigning people to groups but yet to understand how i use groups
<Slacker> 1 accidental / instead of ~/ just ruined the system ;)
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<PriceChild> Slacker: you tell it to do something, and it will do it.
<easotokr> hi guys..... can someone help me with my keyboard layout problem?
<PriceChild> Slacker: you shouldn't do that either!
<nDevastator> after making a group do i have to individual folders and give that group rights or what
<yaris123456789> how do i create a swap memory in linux ?
<Slacker> PriceChild? I shouldn't do what either?
<PriceChild> Slacker: recursively chmod your entire home directory.
<goffio> PriceChild, c'mon i was going to keep helping but the crying made me laugh, sorry
<bimberi> yaris123456789: the 'mkswap' command
<Slacker> well I keep getting a user's home .dmrc permissions need to be 644
<Slacker> etc...
<yaris123456789> bimberi: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=100000
<PriceChild> Slacker: well then something else is wrong.
<onetinsoldier> Slacker: with Great Power comes great responsibility...    got root?
<PriceChild> Slacker: if you discover you have a mouse in your house, do you order in an air strike to get rid of it?
<djhedges> anyone gotten a tablet pen to work?
<hischild> PriceChild, yup i do
<PriceChild> Slacker: no, you set some traps and get a cat.
<goffio> i've lost terabytes and years of work making mistakes, yet i never thought of blaming the OS for that
<Slacker> PriceChild: No, but I certainly don't rebuild my house when I accidently lock all the doors either.
<PriceChild> Slacker: not the best analogy... seen as there's another problem causing the mouse to be there, but you get the idea.
<bagside> nick
<onetinsoldier> analogies could go on forever
<PriceChild> Slacker: you haven't locked all the doors, you've flattenned it. Its all still there but none of it is in the right place.
<Slacker> PriceChild: I try ^_^. Thanks for the help though. Maybe Ill come bother you about my other problem later than.
<easotokr> someone can read me??
<bazhang> easotokr, yes
<onetinsoldier> easotokr: yep.. what's up?
<easotokr> thnx i wrote a couple of times without answer
<easotokr> I'm looking for help to fix my keyboard layout, without SCIM
<onetinsoldier> easotokr: use the up-arrow key to recall the entry and put the message into the channel again
<bluntz> anybody know why grab display capture fails but overlay is fine?
<jjt0091> hey guys
<jjt0091> does anyone know where the command xpidl can be found
<jjt0091> which package?
<aframester> word up guys
<ubtu99> anyone here uses wpa_supplicant with wireless?
<uber_noober> easotokr: xmodmap
<uber_noober> ubtu99: i do
<uber_noober> what do u need
<ubtu99> I have a macbook pro 4,1
<ubtu99> I installed ubuntu
<ubtu99> and network manager doesn't connect to all the networks I need
<uber_noober> ubtu00: PM me
<ubtu99> when I try wpa_supplicant
<onetinsoldier> jjt0091: i don't find that as a command with 'apt-file', only as a library
<easotokr> uber_noober: I executed but still tilt :S
<jjt0091> onetinsoldier: it's a library?
<jjt0091> what's the name?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: u there?
<gnutun> hey all; i think ive found a bug (or other problem) with the screen brightness on-screen-display window; my brand-new ibex installation behaves well, until I adjust the brightness; the pop-up displays correctly, but then stays up for a long time, and i can no longer manipulate other windows or enter text into any apps; is there a way to disable this on-screen-display feature?
<onetinsoldier> jjt0091: yes.. looks that way to me.. in 2 versions of xulrunner
<goffio> jjt0091:  apt-cache search xpidl
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: I think it worked. how can I tell if upgrade workd?  whats the command to see what version I run?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: oh my goodness.. i'm surprised if it went all smoothly
<sikun> i have a hp pavilion ze4300 laptop.. it runs hot sometimes... when i boot it up and and for about a half hour it will stay around 40 C, but when i start listening to music and surfin the net doing cpu intensive stuff it shoots up to 70 C and stays there.. i have taken a can of duster and cleaned out the heatsink.. what else would make it run that hot?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: yeah it worked. Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy:   lsb_release -a
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: yeah upgrade worked
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: it took ages
<eternaljoy> :P
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: yeah! happy happy joy joy!
<bluntz> woohoo
 * eternaljoy gives onetinsoldier a high 5 :)
<onetinsoldier> thanks eternaljoy :-)
<Torgoton> hey bluntz: Where should I ask about debian-installer segfaulting?
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: cheers :) see ya
<Slacker> PriceChild: I'm Back =/.
<bluntz> #debian
<Torgoton> bluntz: even during an Ubuntu install?
<trifectaAFK> whats goin on?
<kompi11> ce_kalem
<Torgoton> trifecta: with me?
<bluntz> guess so
<trifecta> lol idk i just got back
<bluntz> seems logical to me
<bluntz> but most likely its a bad disc
<Torgoton> OK. Well I'm doing a netboot install. It asked which install components to download. I selected none. Now the main screen is blank, and console 4 shows /sbin/debian-installer segfaults and gets restarted every ten seconds.
<Slacker> I got a stupid install question =/.
<onetinsoldier> ok
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: do I need t change sources.list?  Or its al ready to go now?
<onetinsoldier> shoot
<bluntz> ahh netboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Torgoton WHat tutorial are you following
<bluntz> never got around to one of those
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: it's all set now
<eternaljoy> Daffy_Duck_IV: quack
<Slacker> So I set my home directory on a separate partition, but when I reach the partition manager in the installer I am unable to set it as my home directory
<Slacker> any suggestions?
<bluntz> did a net install
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: so new secutiry upgrades etc, weill be notified in taskbar?
<bluntz> booted from floppy
<Slacker> Oh and I am assuming I check the Manual partiotn manager option.
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: they should be... you can always look at your repository option inthe synaptic package manager options and see if they're enabled
<Torgoton> Jack_Sparrow: There is no tutorial. I'm using linld097 from DOS and using the 386 netboot files: linux and initrd.gz.
<Jack_Sparrow> Slacker what format did you make the .home
<Slacker> Oh nevermind, I think I figured i tout I am sorry.
<Slacker> Jack_Sparrow, it is a ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slacker> Jack_Sparrow, all of my partitions are in ext3
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: what?
<yaris123456789> okay killall httpd is saying memomry icannot be allocated...
<yaris123456789> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<Jack_Sparrow> Slacker and the installer wont let you set sdax to mount as /home ?
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: here...  System --> Administration -- Synaptic Package Manager   ...then
<Torgoton> well Jack_Sparrow it's not so easy on this machine: No CD drive, no USB, won't boot from a network. So I'm using the netboot files, and it does begin the procedure. That's not the issue.
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: at the top menu...  Settings --> Repositories
<Slacker> Jack_Sparrow: I think I was reading it wrong, I have to click on the edit partition, than I can select use as ext3 partition, than I can set it to /home
<Jack_Sparrow> Slacker correct
<Slacker> Jack_Sparrow: Okay cool thank you. I just wont set it to format and it should be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Slacker correct again
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: then look at the 'Updates' Tab
<Roritharr> hi guys
<Torgoton> Jack_Sparrow: I see there's a grub for DOS, which could be useful, but only to help start the process. I've already got that going.
<Roritharr> just installed ubuntu intrepid on my new acer aspire one netbook... the system monitor shows 2 cpus O_o
<Roritharr> why is that?
<Slacker> Dual Core cpu
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: Next to "Show new distribution releases" should it be "Normal Releases"?
<onetinsoldier> Roritharr: perhaps Hyperthreading
<\kira> Roritharr: it could be dual core, or hyperthreading (makes it look like dual core)
<Roritharr> the Intel Atom is Hyperthreading capable?
<Slacker> I dont believe so
<Roritharr> its just an ordinary Intel Atom n270
<Slacker> I believe the i7 seriies is the hyperthreading series
<Stanlin> can Ubuntu run in Quad Core?
<Roritharr> i'm quite confused what this means... i mean
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: yes... you see the Security updates on there.. correct?
<Roritharr> its just a netbook
<\kira> Stanlin: yes
<HorizonXP> Core i7 reintroduced hyperthreading
<HorizonXP> Atom N270 is NOT dual-core, it's single
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: yes
<\kira> Stanlin: as far as I know
<Jack_Sparrow> Roritharr Perhaps /j #Hardware to ask generic hardware questions
<HorizonXP> the N3XX one is dual-core
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: ok, it sounds like you are all fine and dandy
<Roritharr> is there a way to fuck an ubuntu installation that hard that it thinks the system has two cpu cores instead of one?
<uber_noober> LOL
<HorizonXP> Roritharr: language plz
<Roritharr> sorry
<onetinsoldier> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<uber_noober> Rothiarr: seriously?
<HorizonXP> Roritharr: but to answer your question, no
<Slacker> are you sure its a n270?
<\kira> Roritharr: no, unless you deliberately changed it
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier: cheers big ears :-)
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: :-)
<Roritharr> yup, its right on the box
<Slacker> and not a n720?
<Roritharr> no, just an ordinary acer aspire one for 250€
<Stanlin> Is it possible to overload a Quad 2 Core... i have 16 gb ram... and everything runs to fast....to fast
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mareen> when a program calls syslog(), how exactly does it get to where syslogd can read the message? ie, does it write to some tmp file, named pipe, etc?
<Roritharr> its sick, do you want a proof picture? ( i just went to the system monitor because sound and wireless lan aren't working either and i hoped to get some info there..)
<uber_noober> Rorithar: type this in terminal and post what it says: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<derek> anyone know if there is an issue with setting up a symlink in /etc/cron.d/ to a file somewhere else that I want to run?  Doesn't appear to be working for me.
<Nickman1> hello, i recently installed ubuntu to replace windows xp on my pc, now it runs so slow
<Nickman1> please help
<Roritharr> @uber_noober: model name: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60Ghz
<LTL> mareen: /var/log/syslog
<Stanlin>  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz
<mareen> Nickman1, reinstall xp
<Roritharr> processor : 1
<uber_noober> yeah hyperthreading is  enabled in BIOS
<Roritharr> wut
<Roritharr> wait a second
<uber_noober> if you only had one processor it would say on processor 0
<mareen> LTL, so every time you call syslog(), it's written to /var/log/syslog?
<exodus_ms> Nickman1, what exactly is running slow?
<Roritharr> ya, just had to scroll up, there was the other one O_o
<uber_noober> Rorithar: how many processor lines do u see?
<uber_noober> also do u see an ht flag
<Nickman1> well for instance, this right now, my internet, when i type, its slow to fill into the field
<Nickman1> same as amsn, etc
<Nickman1> and is not a slow pc
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickman1 if you turn off effects does it speed back up
<maddash> dmsuperman: hi
<exodus_ms> Nickman1, go to the terminal and type --> top
<Roritharr> how is the command to tell the wired lan card to retry acquiring an ip address ?
<Nickman1> ive typed top
<Nickman1> jack, not sure how to turn off effects
<Tidus> Roritharr: simply unhook the cable and plug it back in
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: You could try "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0" to restart the connection
<Tidus> networkmanager will try again automatically
<maddash> dmsuperman: I just compiled 2.6.27.9 with gcc 4.3.2. the kernel's running fine, but I just can't get fglrx to work (argh)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickman1 which version of ubuntu--specifically
<Nickman1> 8.04
<uber_noober> Roritharr: try it the way dmsuperman said
<exodus_ms> Nickman1, system > preferences > appearance >
<\kira> whats a graphical sqlite reader?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickman1 right click background go to wallpaper then far right tab is effects
<uber_noober> Nickman: it's possible ur card is having a hard time with the graphics
<maddash> dmsuperman: erm, did you still want to help me/
<dmsuperman> maddash: Sorry, I didn't mean I could help you, I meant you'd be better off asking in here
<Nickman1> product: 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller   is my vid card i think ?
<Bo_> irc.scriptkiddie.org
<uber_noober> say, does anyone know if there's a channel to helo with iptables?
<Tidus> Nickman1: yeah, that's your video
<Nickman1> so my vid card is making it run slow?
<Nickman1> but with windows this could run almost any game and all
<Nickman1> so cant be that
<uber_noober> nickman: turn off effects... iahve the same card
<Nickman1> ive used weaker systems with ubuntu before
<joeb3_> uber_noober, #iptables
<uber_noober> :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickman1 Did you turn off effects?
<onetinsoldier> uber_noober: perhaps there's a #firewall
<Nickman1> i just did
<uber_noober> joeb3: thanks
<igoogg> after upgrading to 8.10, i had to disable pulseaudio because of skype, which only works with esound. is there a way to have skype working with pulseaudio?
<Nickman1> it seems a bit better now
<Nickman1> thanks guys
<Nickman1> much appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<uber_noober> np
<trkemist> anyone here use KVM?
<uber_noober> Nickman: you may want to switch to using XFCE
<onetinsoldier> uber_noober: however i would check with what joeb3_ said first
<Org-Mode> Nickman1: you cannot compare windows to linux, no matter how "pretty" and easy linux might be these days, theres still a HUGE difference from the two
<uber_noober> thanks man
<Cody_Duncan> hello
<onetinsoldier> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Nickman1> right, but the system i ran linux on before was much weaker than this one Org-Mode
<Nickman1> but
<Nickman1> is better now
<Nickman1> the effects did it
<Nickman1> thank you
<Nickman1> and good day/night
<FloodBot3> Nickman1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maldito> any can telll me how to convert rmvb to avi
<pelao91> any good programs for pictures
<uber_noober> madilto: still w that?
<uber_noober> yeah GIMP
<uber_noober> :-D
<maldito> yeah!
<Roritharr> ah, mystery solved, hyperthreading
<uber_noober> maldito: PM me
<onetinsoldier> thought ao
<onetinsoldier> thoght so
<nDevastator> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dmsuperman> !gimp | pelao91
<ubottu> pelao91: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<onetinsoldier> lol...my typing sucks
<Org-Mode> pelao91: Picasa 3 works nativily in Linux now have you tried it?
<dmsuperman> pelao91: If you're looking for like image sorting, f-spot
<pelao91> yes i have
<uber_noober> hey
<pelao91> is pretty good
<Cody_Duncan> Greetings.  I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on an older Dell Dimension 2400, and am having some problems.  Installation seemed to go well enough, upon restart, I get the login screen, which appears to work, but leads me to black screen with a cursor.  I think this problem may be somewhat common, but I have not found a solution in the forums.  Any takers?
<nDevastator> anyone mind explaining groups to me a bit ive read a couple tutorials and understand making and assigning people to groups
<pelao91> any other one
<nDevastator> just dont quite get the picture yet
<uber_noober> u need u yeahasdasdajhsdjk hsalkdflsdfsd/quit
<Org-Mode> Cody_Duncan: i have the same box, with a nvidia 5200 i had to go back to 8.04
<onetinsoldier> Cody_Duncan: when that happens can you do this to get to a console terminal? --> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Jimbo> Hello all.
<maldito> how do i do that?/ uber?
<jjt0091> (08:39:23 PM) jjt009: hey dudes
<jjt0091> (08:39:32 PM) jjt009: does anyone know where the current ftp server is?
<jjt0091> (08:39:38 PM) jjt009: firefox src repository
<jjt0091> (08:39:47 PM) jjt009: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla/releases/
<jjt0091> (08:39:49 PM) jjt009: i'm linked here
<FloodBot3> jjt0091: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjt0091> (08:39:58 PM) jjt009: but this only goes up till 1.8
<Cody_Duncan> I cannot get a terminal.
<Jimbo> installed apache then php5. now does one have to manually configure apache for php?
<uber_noober> sorry maldito...let's try that again
<Rawbutt> Hi. im having problems adding 2 more panels to my desktop for the full cube effect on compiz. any advice
<onetinsoldier> Cody_Duncan: i don't know right-offhand then. might have to do what Org-Mode said
<exodus_ms> igoogg, you can try starting Skype with the option padsp skype
<fxhp> Jimbo please route that question to ##php
<Roritharr> that ofcourse doesn't solve the mystery of why i get this sick error message everytime i try to test my audio playback: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 !" "audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink:" "Could not open audio device for playback."
<Cody_Duncan> I used to have 7.10 installed, but when I tried to upgrade, it got halfway through, then froze, and then I couldn't really get anythiing working, as in, it would not even load up, so I burned a few disks (Desktop and alternate install methods) and have been trying a reinstall.
<joeb3_> Jimbo, install libapache2-mod-php5.  no config needed
<igoogg> exodus_ms: padsp?
<exodus_ms> pulseaudio
<Cody_Duncan> Also, I just today, before trying to install Ubuntu, installed some new RAM, so now I have a gig, rather than the stock 256.
<Jimbo> fxhp, so ubuntu's basic install doesn't take care of it? Installing libapache2 is no problem. google is not problem either. didn't want to work more if it's already configured.
<Jimbo> joeb3_, thanks. :)
<Roritharr> exodus_ms, so i have to?
<joeb3_> Jimbo, after install 'a2enmod php5'
<exodus_ms> Roritharr, sorry, that was for igoogg
<Org-Mode> Jimbo: yea if you dont install libapache or config it manaully, firefox will just try to download your website as a .php and whatnot
<Roritharr> np
<Jimbo> joeb3_, ok libapache2 is already there.
<igoogg> exodus_ms: thanks, i'am looking into it right now.
<Roritharr> anyone with an idea what this strange error tries to tell me?
<fxhp> Jimbo I guess the best way to test is to attempt to load a php page
<Cody_Duncan> Org-Mode, would it be worth trying 8.04?
<Org-Mode> oh god yes
<Org-Mode> 8.04 rocks
<joeb3_> Org-Mode, 8.10 rocks harder with 64 bit
<Org-Mode> Cody_Duncan: its a LTS (long term support) :)
<Cody_Duncan> well, what I mean is, I am trying to use 8.10, but it is not working
<onetinsoldier> lol..  Version Wars!
<Org-Mode> lol
<Cody_Duncan> well, I'll download an alt disk torrent, burn it, and give it a whirl
<Org-Mode> joeb3_: but 8.10 not a LTS :P
<joeb3_> Org-Mode, you got me there....
<dmsuperman> Org-Mode, joeb3_: Let's take the version discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks :)
<Jimbo> joeb3_, the a2enmod doesn't exist.
<jaw> Figured out a silly Evolution-Exchange trick.  I read numerous threads of an issue connecting to exchange in Evolution.  Evolution ask you repeatedly for a password.  It turns out to be a silly bug.  If you type in you exchange mailbox manually it doesn't work.  You have to authenticate and let Evolution do populate it.  I feel like a moron for not thinking of it 4 hours and 4 reinstalls ago.
<Cody_Duncan> anyone mind telling me what the difference is between LTS and nonLTS?
<detrate> hi, maybe this is a dumb question but can you fsck a swap partition?
<Org-Mode> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dmsuperman> Cody_Duncan: LTS means it's a Long Term Support
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: apt-file search a2enmod    apache2.2-common: /usr/sbin/a2enmod
<joeb3_> Jimbo, do you have apache2 ?
<dmsuperman> Cody_Duncan: Basically, it lasts much longer than the 6-month release cycle in terms of support and repositories
<jaw> the bugs in lts last longer
<Org-Mode> lol jaw
<Cody_Duncan> jaw, a joke I'm guessing
<Jimbo> joeb3_, yes just installed apache2. Verified it works.
<vermont> how can I sync the external volume control (on my keyboard) with the new device I've chosen?
<exodus_ms> igoogg, try this, ti might help, worth a shot --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91978/
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, apt-file is not found. apt-cache search finds nothing.
<Crazytom> what is the name of the grub file in /etc
<igoogg> exodus_ms: thanks. :)
<Cody_Duncan> Org-Mode, should I use the Desktop install, or the alternate disk?
<dmsuperman> Crazytom: You mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<michael__> #ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: apt-file is not found? you don't have apt-file installed then..    sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<trkemist> Anyone here use libvirt and or KVM(?)
<Crazytom> dmsuperman, that's it thanks
<c0r3> wich the exactly quantity i have to use in my swap partition?
<Roritharr> please, anyone with an idea what might cause this strange ALSA error?
<michael__> Hey can someone help me? Every time I start up my computer it detects and runs my intel chipset iinstead of my graphics card.
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Gotta pastebin your error for us to know what you're talking about ;)
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<c0r3> I have 768 megabytes of RAM
<koshar2> c0r3 theres no exact quantity
<dmsuperman> c0r3: Usually, 1.5x the amount of RAM you have, and generally no more than 2GB
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, 8.10 intrepid.
<cubexde> Hey I need help using Audacity on 8.10
<dmsuperman> c0r3: So for you I'd say 1.5GB just to play it safe, it can't hurt to have extra
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, running apt-file update....
<koshar2> cubexde whats the prob
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: ok.. roger.. then what is the output of   dpkg -l apache2.2-common   ...?
<Roritharr> http://rafb.net/p/XloLru56.html
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: roger that
<Roritharr> i tried googling it
<c0r3> hmm
<pelao91> what is  Audacity
<dmsuperman> michael__: You could try disabling the integrated video in your BIOS, and make sure nothing's plugged into it
<michael__> Hey can someone help me? Every time I start up my computer it detects and runs my intel chip set instead of my graphics card I'm running version 8.04
<cubexde> koshar2: I am trying to record the sounds being played by my system without using a loopback cable. I read somewhere online it is possible but I can't figure it out
<Roritharr> and some people seem to have the same error, but i find no solution that suits me
<koshar2> pelao91 its an audio application
<michael__> how do I do that?
<red-sheep> Quick & Easy Question -- What's the solution for occasional errors with file extracting from Archiver -- Eg -- Can't extract file -- (null).
<pelao91> ok thanks
<koshar2> \cubexde i think it depends on the mixer
<red-sheep> !zip > red-sheep
<ubottu> red-sheep, please see my private message
<vermont> I want the volume control on my keyboard to control ALSA PCM...but right now it controls RTP multicast...how can I fix this?
<\kira> whats a graphical sqlite reader?
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: That means your audio device is locked
<Ashex> what's the command to show where files for a package are installed?
<dmsuperman> Ashex: dpkg -L package
<vermont> cubexde, I just did that like 15 minutes ago, hold on I'll find the link
<Roritharr> dmsuperman, how to unlock it?
<koshar2> cubexde thats what pulseaudio is trying to address
<Cody_Duncan> Org-Mode: should I use the Desktop install, or the alternate disk?
<cubexde> koshar2: I just have on-board 5.1 sound.
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Make sure you close whatever else may be using it
<cubexde> vermont: Cool, thanks
<onetinsoldier> Ashex: dpkg -L <package> | less
<Ashex> dmsuperman, thanks
<onetinsoldier> i'm too slow
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Flash is a major problem in that department, completely close firefox or whatever browser if it's open
<Roritharr> well, the audio settings are the only thing running... lets take a look at top
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Flash tries to lock and keep the audio device
<cubexde> koshar2: Pulseaudio?
<vermont> cubexde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5135173#post5135173 (I'm using 8.10 too)
<cubexde> vermont: Thanks, I will check it out
<exodus_ms> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Org-Mode> Cody_Duncan: you should be ok with the live CD to install 8.04, or have you had probs with 8.04 in the past?
<koshar2> cubexde is your source available in the mixer?
<cubexde> koshar2: I am not sure what you are talking about, I am trying vermont's suggestion and will get back to you if it doesn't work
<Roritharr> there is nothing running the could possibly use alsa
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, ok, it shows some stuff. Do you want the whole result? Or just something....
<dmsuperman> Cody_Duncan: As long as you don't have a nvidia 9xxx video cards, the livecd should work fine
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, meaning something specific.
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: what show some stuff? which command have you done?
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Try restarting alsa and pulseaudio
<koshar2> cubexde i suspect his link will fill you in about the mixer ect
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart && sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, dpkg -l apache2.2-common
<Cody_Duncan> Org-Mode: I haven't tried 8.04, I used to have 7, but I got problems when updating to 8.10
<dmsuperman> Jimbo: Case matters, perhaps you mean dpkg -L apache2.2-common?
<dmsuperman> Jimbo: Or are you only verifying that it's installed?
<Org-Mode> you cant jump versions from 7.10 to 8.10
<Org-Mode> Cody_Duncan: clean install would be better anyways
<michael__> Is there anyway to just change the default graphic cards setting?
<Cody_Duncan> dmsuperman: I don't know what kind of card is in it.  It used to be my brother's, but he treated it like crap, and it acted as such, so I am resurrecting it via Ubuntu (as he lost the XP installer) for my parents
<Roritharr> still the same error dmsuperman
<Jimbo> dmsuperman, only running what onetinsoldier asked me to run. :) No idea what either does....
<dmsuperman> Cody_Duncan: If it's not brand new (like less than a year old) then it likely is fine
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: ok... what does this show you...  dpkg -l  apache2.2-common | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}'
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Then I'm not sure...I gabe up on audio issues and just disabled pulseaudio
<Cody_Duncan> dmsuperman: are you just concerned with drivers or something, because I'm positive the hardware in it is stock (other than the RAM I just put in) and supported, as I've had a successful install before
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, that shows the fielname: apache2.2-common
<dmsuperman> Cody_Duncan: Oh, then you should be fine :)
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: and...  ls -l /usr/sbin/a2enmod  ...?
<Roritharr> erm, so just killall pulseaudio?
<Roritharr> or what?
<Org-Mode> Dell 2400's are like 3 years old so you should be fine Cody_Duncan
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, file exists.
<Abraham> Hi all
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: perhaps earlier.. you weren't trying to run the a2enmod as root user
<dmsuperman> Heh, 2400's are a bit older than that
<Cody_Duncan> Org-Mode: I think this machine is like 6 years old
<mn> How do I get an OS which I cp from another partition to work correctly?
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, sorry, the original problem was that while trying to do sudo apt-get install a2enmod, it said that didn't exist.
<dmsuperman> I got a 3000 for my first personal PC like 5 years ago
<Abraham> I need to know how to gain acces to a windows desktop by having their IP
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: ok
<bwayne> mn: edit /etc/fstab, /etc/mtab, for starters.
<Roritharr> dmsuperman, how to get rid of pulseaudio?
<the_dark_warrio> I've installed another linux on my laptop, and I had to create a second partition, one for ubuntu and another for fedora. But now I deleted the fedora partition with GParted, and I wanted to have one partition again for Ubuntu. Is it  possible?
<qcjn2> whats the rooter adress again 127.0.0.1
<Org-Mode> well the Dell Demension 2400 that i got from Dell's website was 3 years ago , maybe they had it sitting around for a couple years
<dmsuperman> mn: You have to make sure go delete all the special folders in the root, such as /dev /proc /sys etc and recreate them as normal empty folders, then edit /etc/fstab and make sure it's pointing to the proper filesystem
<mn> bwayne: ah, i forgot mtab! i did edit fstab and menu.lst though
<dmsuperman> mn: And finally make sure /boot/grub/menu.lst points to the proper partition as well
<uber_noober> Abraham: why>
<Abraham> just wanna try to see if it works
<mn> dmsuperman: is there any list of these special folders?
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: You can't normally, I edited /etc/init.d/pulseaudio and put "exit" at the top, then did "killall pulseaudio" and finally under sound settings I changed everything from default to ALSA and told VLC and mplayer to use alsa as well
<dmsuperman> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<dmsuperman> mn: See that factoid, it explains what each of the root directories are for
<Roritharr> and then it worked?
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, probably better to just create a manual entry for apache.
<mn> k
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: from earlier...    joeb3_: Jimbo, after install 'a2enmod php5'     ...i believe that joeb3_ meant to do that as a command
<koshar2> the_dark_warrio it is possable
<dmsuperman> mn: If I remember correctly, /tmp needs to be emptied, /sys needs to be replaced with an empty dir, /dev needs to be replaced with an empty dir, and /proc needs to be replaced with an empty dir
<joeb3_> onetinsoldier, right
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: as root..   a2enmod php5
<dmsuperman> mn: And make sure the permissions on them are the same
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, I see. That's cool. I have run it and it says module enabled.
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, as sudo ....
<onetinsoldier> yeah!!1
<the_dark_warrio> koshar2: How can I do it? I tried resizing my ubuntu partition, but gparted seems not able to do this
<joeb3_> Jimbo, now test with a php file
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: yes root = sudo
<mn> dmsuperman:  I get an error that says GDM cannot write to $HOME.  How might I fix this?
<koshar2> the_dark_warrio you will need to use a live disk because you will have the drive "mounted" also backup first as things can go wrong
<dmsuperman> mn: You need to chown your home directory to yourself
<djhedges> any suggestions for apps on a tablet pc?
<onetinsoldier> mn: ls -ld ~/
<dmsuperman> mn: sudo chown -R your_user:your_user /home/your_user
<the_dark_warrio> koshar2: hmm. I think I will just leave it. Thanks for the answers
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, it doesn't process.
<mn> dmsuperman: i can't even login because GDM can right to this directory, so i can't change my permissions.  If I drop to terminal though it gives username@localhost$ and won't allow sudo
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: you'll need joeb3_ 's help with that
<dmsuperman> mn: Restart in recovery mode, it'll let you login as root
<dmsuperman> mn: Then do it from there, and you don't need sudo
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, thanks. :)
<Jimbo> joeb3_, if have a minute.... :)
<koshar2> the_dark_warrio its always a good idea to have a backup and also a good idea to have your data on a different partition to the system
<mn> dmsuperman: alright, i'll try it.
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: you're welcome.. use and enjoy apt-file :-)
<joeb3_> Jimbo, restart apache.  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, :)
<hashbrowns> I just installed ubuntu in a dualboot scenario and windows still automatically boots.  What can I do about this>
<Jimbo> joeb3_, restarted apache twice. no difference.
<Roritharr> hum, if i killall pulseaudio the error disappears, but sound is still dead :(
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: What did you use for your bootloader?
<Jimbo> joeb3_, no reference to PHP in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<the_dark_warrio> koshar2: I'm always in doubt about how to distribute data in my hard drive. Is it good practice to leave a partition for home? I've already searched on the web, and didn't find good things
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: After you kill it, restart alsa again (sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart)
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: And if it's still confused, reboot (I know I know, it's not the way to do it, but sound issues sometimes just need a good reboot)
<mn> dmsuperman:  I'll be back to let you know the results.  Thnx for the help! :)
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: well I dont know if it installed GRUB or not. I'm guessing not since windows still auto boots.  How can I install grub without having to install ubuntu again?
<exodus_ms> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: i've made the same mistake with that.... he hasn't lost Windows... quite the opposite
<exodus_ms> onetinsoldier, cool, thanks :)
<pelao91> picasa is good for pictures is there any other to try?
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://www.rewards1.com/index.php?referrer_id=546476
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: doh! nvm me. i see it has a link ona grub how-to!
<exodus_ms> onetinsoldier, lets hope hashbrowns sees it too :)
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: yeah
<dmsuperman> pelao91: f-spot
<Jimbo> joeb3_, ok finally it worked.
<dmsuperman> pelao91: But honestly, in my opinion, picasa is the best one
<pelao91> cool
<joeb3_> Jimbo, good.
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: sweet.can we visit your web site now? :-)
<Jimbo> joeb3_, forgot to change the extension to .php.
<Steve132> hey...
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, hehe, it's just for learning php. :)
<pelao91> ok thanks i just want to try other ones
<Steve132> Can anyone help me with a broadcom wifi card 4306?
<exodus_ms> pelao91, --> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/top-100-of-the-best-useful-opensource-applications/
<Jimbo> joeb3_, onetinsoldier thank you both. :)
<uber_noober> Steve132: wgat's the prob?
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: cool. i wasn't really expecting you to have a web-site anyway with having just got it installed. ;-)
<Steve132> I got close to somewhere with ndiswrapper following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<pelao91> thanks
<onetinsoldier> Jimbo: have fun, take care
<Steve132> like, it shows up under iwconfig
<MichaelJackson> i would think the light and you were already told, like, nah too lazy
<uber_noober> Steve132: PM m
<Steve132> no prob
<MichaelJackson> evanr, it all the prob
<Roritharr> finally, i hear something, just over the connected headphones and extremly silent, but i hear something
<Jimbo> onetinsoldier, :)
<Jimbo> nite all! :)
<n8__> hello
<GuitarInc1> hello.
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Run "alsamixer" from the command line and make sure all yoru channels are turned up
<Steve132> uber_noober...I don't know why, but apparently I can't
<Steve132> hold on, let me leave and come back
<n8__> just installed ubuntu and my hidden restore partition was automatically recognized.  how do i remove its entry from 'Places' in gnome panel?
<hang3r>  g'day all, I have a stock kubuntu install, at KDM the mouse and keyboard will not work, mouse disappears after a couple of seconds and I can't login, if i jump into a console and kill Xorg I can startx and KDE appears to load fine, however the mouse and keyboard still don't work. What is going on? Never have this problem with ubuntu
<n8__> have already removed it from grub
<joeb3_> n8__, remove it from /etc/fstab ?
<cubexde> vermont: Thanks much! That worked great.
<yaris123456789> anyway to limit the total amount of memory apache can use
<n8__> joeb3: it is not in fstab
<cubexde> koshar2: Thanks for helping me :)
<n8__> is not mounted, just listed under 'Places'
<dmsuperman> joeb3_: The places folder automatically recognizes drives with labels
<kc8pxy> what would cause my on-board sound ports to not show in lspci?   disabled in bios only?
<dmsuperman> joeb3_: Regardless of mount status
<n8tuser2> hang3r -> can you post in pastebin your xorg.conf  file?
<onetinsoldier> kc8pxy: if they are disabled in the bios, then they won't be detected
<n8__> dmsuperman: so how would i prevent it from showing the hidden restore partition?
<kelvin911> hello i dont know why my desktop icons disappear and i cant click on desktop
<kc8pxy> onetinsoldier:  is that the only way it wouldn't show?
<dmsuperman> n8__: No idea, honestly, I don't use the places menu or nautilus ;)
<onetinsoldier> kc8pxy: if there is not a linux kernel driver for the type of sound card, i think something would still show in lspci, but i might show as an unknown
<n8__> dmsuperman: haha, just would hate for another user to try to access it
<n8tuser2> n8__ -> gconf-editor  and somewhere in nautilus - i think volume manager, disable show all volumes something like that..
<mysticdarkhack> Hey all
<dmsuperman> n8__: I don't let anybody on my computer either hahaha
<onetinsoldier> kc8pxy: but that would only be the case if it's not disabled in the bios
<Roritharr> thanks dmsuperman
<stan> Why does my vi not work right under putty?  (It doesnt like my arrow keys in insert mode; it inserts 'A' and 'B' for up and down isntead of scrolling)
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here know a good bandwidth cap monitor that ubuntu can use.
<Roritharr> it works now
<n8__> dmsuperman: true to that. this just annoys me..would like it to stay hidden ha
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Did you get it working?
<mysticdarkhack> tried searching for it on google but no luck
<dmsuperman> n8__: Take a look at n8tuser2's suggestion
<stan> mysticdarkhack, mrtg?
<Roritharr> ya, pulseaudio killed, restarted alsa, pushed everything in the alsamixer to the top and it worked
<Roritharr> :D
<fwaokda_> my "System>Preferences" menu has gotten really big... is there anyway I can make it into several menus side by side instead of the scrolling function it uses by default?
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Fantastic :D
<Roritharr> no i hope after a reboot it stays that way :/
<Roritharr> +w
<mysticdarkhack> stan, does it work?
<puremichael> Hi! can i brighten/darken the screen by xserver? if i turn of the brightness of my monitors they begin to peep
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: I did what that link said and it didnt work.
<Brack101> Hi there
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: As long as you edit /etc/init.d/pulseaudio and add "exit" at the top, to prevent it from starting agian, it should be fine
<Roritharr> it seems, since the ubuntu boot sound played, for the first time :D
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: How many hard drives?
<stan> mysticdarkhack, what do you mean? its a reporting library.. I use it to track bandwidth usage on > 1k servers .. and millions of others use it on millions of other servers/routers.. waht does 'does it work' mean; exactly?
<dmsuperman> Roritharr: Heh, I don't hear that noise. No idea why, it just doens't make the login noise anymore hahaha
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: 3 all sata. 2 are 250GB and 1 is 500GB
<cygoku_> Question : I am under Intrepid Ibex and I would like to know if it is safe to update the GTK+ from GTK+2.14.4 to GTK+2.14.6 ?!?!
<stan> cygoku_, sure.
<mysticdarkhack> stan, well what about those that don't have a router and will it still work?
<Brack101> so the official Ubuntu help article for VMware tells me to use the "vmware-install.pl" file but I don't have that, I just have VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-118166.i386 is there some way I can still install it?
<mysticdarkhack> stan, I probably will get a router soon though since I'm getting a laptop
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: Are you sure you installed it to the same hard drive that BIOS boots from?
<stan> mysticdarkhack,  are you slow or retarded?  I use it to monitor >1k servers, and ~40 routers.
<stan> Brack101, how did you get vmware-workstation.......i386?
<n8tuser2> stan come on be nice, the holidays are upon..
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: no im not sure. How do I check this?
<onetinsoldier> cygoku_: what method would you be using to update it? is it in an ubuntu update? i haven't updated for a few days
<Roritharr> hum, is there a tool with which i can test the webcam?
<cygoku_> stan : So it is safe ?
<Brack101> stan: I got 100% legally...
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: You'd have to boot into BIOS and look around, it's usually under like "Standard CMOS features" or something similar
<cygoku_> onetinsoldier : No, I will install it from source tarball.
<mysticdarkhack> stan, no but just didn't get what you are saying. Although I get the idea now and thanks for the help.
<stan> Brack101, jesus dude... I didnt ask if you stole it :)
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: Make sure the boot order tells it to boot to the drive with grub first
<Brack101> stan: I downloaded it :)
<stan> mysticdarkhack, What are you tryign to do? log your network usage per host?
<onetinsoldier> cygoku_: ok.. you'd batter make sure you let stan know that's how you're planning on doing it
<stan> Brack101, VMWare doesnt distribute files that come with a .i386 extension.. so you didnt download that file.
<cygoku_> Stan .. Is it safe to update the GTK+ from GTK+2.14.4 to GTK+2.14.6 from source tarball?!?!
<stan> cygoku_, !!! haha.
<cygoku_> stan whats funny ?
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: yes it is.
<jaw> Anyone know of an app to copy double layer 8gig dvds?
<stan> cygoku_, good luck my friend.
<halycon> hi can somebody tell me what the command is to run the Add/Remove programs program in Ubuntu?
<jaw> I mean backup
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: And you installed grub to the MBR?
<mysticdarkhack> stan, just monitor my cable usage since comcast put a cap to 250gg/mth
<Roritharr> hum, why is the "Cablenetwork" button grey?
<onetinsoldier> cygoku_: that would be a, no
<cygoku_> hum
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: I think so.  Thats what that link you gave me said that would do and I followed the guide to the T.
<stan> mysticdarkhack, Download and install 'Cacti' is probably the easiest way.. I think it comes with a network usage report built in.. if not.. its trivial to add one.
<Diiphantom> anyone knows about this: http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Subdolus> Can anyone tell me why AVI and MPG movies play perfectly, but mp4 movies don't? - the sound is ok but the picture is insanely lagged.. Same results in mplayer, VLC, totem
<Jerrylishh> لقداسة الله وأنا الآن في هذا طعنة سيف طريق قلبي!
<dmsuperman> !en | Jerrylishh
<ubottu> Jerrylishh: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stan> mysticdarkhack, next buy a route that supports DD-WRT/Open-WRT ... My open-wrt router logs monthly network usage I think.
<Diiphantom> trying to install drftpd+ but i have no idea, i installed that already but i dont know how to install it
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: Do you have any other installations of linux on any partitions except the one you just installed?
<mysticdarkhack> stan, thanks
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: no not of linux.
<n8__> anyone know why my broadcom wireless shows no wireless extensions?
<dmsuperman> hashbrowns: Then honestly I'm not sure why it's booting to the windows bootloader
<stan> whats the linux firewall called?
<mysticdarkhack> stan, I will do that next month when I order my laptop
<dmsuperman> stan: iptables ?
<sketchysecurity> there are like 8 now
<mewshi> Hello!  Could I get some assistance getting Compiz/OpenGL to work properly again?
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: dang.  I've been having this issue for like 2 days now.
<onetinsoldier> !eg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eg
<hashbrowns> dmsuperman: no one has been able to help me fix it.
<dmsuperman> mewshi: If you can't get help here, #compiz-fusion is a great help
<stan> mysticdarkhack, google 'mrtg iptables' might get you started as well .. or 'mrtg iptables <your isp>' im sure someone else has done it.
<Roritharr> is there something i can do if my window is larger than my screenheight?
<onetinsoldier> !ubuntu-eg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-eg
<mysticdarkhack> stan, thank
<mewshi> Well, I tried to hook up a second monitor to my laptop (for dual-head) and now it doesn't work anymore :(  How do I fix it?
<dmsuperman> mewshi: compiz doesn't work anymore?
<stan> mewshi, your question is fairly ambiguous; what doesnt work?
<mysticdarkhack> newshi what graphic card are you using?
<legionlost> exit
<halycon> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<brujo> ububtu's ?
<n8__> mewshi: both displays have to use the same resolution for compiz/fusion to work with dual head
<brujo> debian based!!!
<stan> n8__, seriously?
<dmsuperman> n8__: Not true
<dmsuperman> n8__: I use 4 displays, 3 of them use different resolutions entirely
<n8__> fusion is still working?
<stan> dmsuperman, pics or it didnt happen
<brujo> when you program a kernel module and got error "linux.h" no file or....
<brujo> what can do?
<mysticdarkhack> wow dmsuperman 4 display
<stan> brujo, I drink.
<mewshi> dmsuperman, stan, n8__, I hooked up the second monitor a long time ago.  It stopped working after that.  I disconnected it, and compiz refuses to start now, even on only one monitor
<dmsuperman> http://picasaweb.google.com/chrisjohnson0/MyNewDesk#5269833226457774354 stan, mysticdarkhack
<onetinsoldier> brujo: do you have the linux-headers package installed?
<n8__> dmsuperman: back when i was running dual head with nvidia, i had to have same resolution on both
<brujo> yes
<brujo> i have all
<dmsuperman> n8__: I've never ever had to run them the same resolution
<n8__> mewshi: have you tried starting compiz manually?
<mysticdarkhack> dmsuperman, boy what would you do on all of them?
<halycon> !gnucash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash
<dmsuperman> n8__: I think you had something misconfigured
<dmsuperman> mysticdarkhack: I wish I had more :P
<mewshi> Yes.  I have a forum post about this.  Hang on.
<brujo> if i compile with -I /dev/usr/linux/etc... compile with errors but compiler get the linux.h
<mewshi> And it's not just Compiz; I can't get the OpenGL renderer for KWin to work, and I think they're related.
<dmsuperman> mysticdarkhack: My far right one is for monitoring stuff, here's a screenshot of it: http://pictures.cjohnson.me/Screenshots/2008-12-23-230822_1280x1023_scrot.png.php
<hashbrowns> Installed ubuntu after windows and then installed grub. windows is still autobooting.  Anyone have a solution for this?
<mysticdarkhack> dmsuperman, that is wild but people use 2
<stan> dmsuperman, whats that white thing?  doesnt it cause cancer? (on the left, is that a 17", 19" wide?)
<brujo> i need a good tutorial
<onetinsoldier> brujo: i see. might be that it reuires a certain version of that header file
<dmsuperman> mysticdarkhack: Then the CRT is for Photoshop and movies, since it's the only CRT (LCDs have terrible picture quality compared to CRT)
<onetinsoldier> requires*
<brujo> mmm
<stan> brujo, your kernel src isnt in /dev/usr/Linux
<onetinsoldier> i'mnot sure
<brujo> is a very simple module
<stan> brujo, it should be in /usr/src/linux/
<dmsuperman> stan, mysticdarkhack: Then the 22" wide and 17" full LCDs on the left are my main monitors, I have 5 workspaces running on those
<brujo> yes
<stan> dmsuperman, thats depressing.. a 17" is about the same size as a 22" wide (the 22 is wider, naturally)
<n8tuser2> dmsuperman -> how many video cards runs those 4? pci or agp?
<dmsuperman> I run a VM 24/7, MPD, 4xgnome-terminal, 2xirssi, 1xbitlbee, thunderbird, ario, firefox, eclipse, rtorrent, mutt
<mewshi> Hold on, I have a forum post about my issue.
<stan> n8tuser, I run 4 monitors off my dell laptop fty.
<stan> fyi*
<dmsuperman> stan: That's the whole point of a widescreen, it's not supposed to be that much taller :P
<mysticdarkhack> dmsuperman, I have to say that pretty sweet but don't think I be doing 4 anytime soon
<dmsuperman> n8tuser2: 2xPCIex16
<stan> dmsuperman, dont mind me.. i just bought a 37" lcd tv and realized its not any bigger than a 30" tv for most stuff :(
<dmsuperman> stan: Yeah, TVs as monitors are pretty pointless
<mysticdarkhack> dmsuperman, you should checkout the guys at lifehacker ow they set their monitor
<stan> dmsuperman, what mobo do you have that runs two cards at 16x?  Most run the primary at 16, the secondary at 8x
<dmsuperman> stan: You don't get any more pixel area than a 24"
<mewshi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019129 <- here it is.  This lists the error messages when I try to start compiz (or use compiz --replace)
<stan> dmsuperman, but to play dvds -- super useful.
<hashbrowns> Installed ubuntu after windows and then installed grub. windows is still autobooting.  Anyone have a solution for this?
<n8tuser2> stan -> cool, you have 4 video outputs out of a laptop?
<dmsuperman> stan: 2x16x :)
<dmsuperman> stan: XFX 780i SLI something-or-other
<stan> n8tuser, two -- but I have a matrox something or another (dualhead2go maybe?) off one of them.
<stan> n8tuser, with a docking station I get a DVI + VGA
<mewshi> So, what should I do?
<dmsuperman> stan: Yeah, dualhead2go
<brujo> hashbrowns are you sure you install grub after windows?
<hashbrowns> brujo: yes
<brujo> hashbrowns try reinstalling grub
<n8tuser2> stan and dmsuperman cool stuff to have multiple monitor, someday when i get to upgrade my mobo.  :P
<mysticdarkhack> Well anyway all, I'm off
<mysticdarkhack> Night all
<stan> mysticdarkhack, gl with that shitty isp cap
<mewshi> Gentlemen?  What should I do?  How can I fix my problem?
<dmsuperman> n8tuser2: Yeah, I used to run single monitor, wanted more room, found out you could do dualhead, and then I started collecting monitors from various places, and when I finally got a large enough desk I dug out my old 6600, slapped it in, and popped them on the desk
<stan> newshi, you assume no women use linux and idle on #ubuntu?
<hashbrowns> brujo: How exactly do I do that? I kind of a need a walkthrough of that kind of stuff.
<dmsuperman> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<brujo> mmm
<mewshi> Well, it's a general thing.  Can I please get some help?
<stan> mewshi, im too lazy to buffer scroll.
<brujo> hashbrowns look in google how to install grub
<brujo> is a lot of tutos
<dmsuperman> mewshi: Honestly, if you can't get help in here try in #compiz-fusion
<dmsuperman> mewshi: When they're there, they're lots of help
<dmsuperman> mewshi: soreau and crdlb are usually the go-to guys
<stan> dmsuperman, whats that irda receiver looking box in that pic?
<stan> to the far right; next to the ice tea
<mewshi> Well, it sounds more like a driver problem than a compiz problem...
<onetinsoldier> i download a python app. it has  2 files, the python executable app/script, and then a .glade file. where should the glade file go?
<dmsuperman> stan: IR receiever for my remote
<dmsuperman> stan: When I sit on my couch, I can control XBMC with it :D
<stan> lol.. figures
<mewshi> So, what would you recommend I do?
<stan> dmsuperman, how is XBMC under Linux?  My xbox just died.. and I <3<3<3 xmbc.. but it couldnt handle highdef rips.. and now I have this 1080p 37" tv... and a core duo laptop w/ no lcd....
<halycon> Does anyone know where to get SharpMusique?
<dmsuperman> stan: They ported it like almost 2 months ago :D
<stan> mewshi, dmsuperman just gave you his recommendation.
<dmsuperman> No, mewshi is right, it's not a compiz issue
<stan> dmsuperman, can you just throw anything at it like xmbc on the xbox?
<dmsuperman> It's a driver issue
<dmsuperman> stan: Yeah, it even reads ISOs like normal DVDs and reads videos out of archives :O
<stan> no wai.
<dmsuperman> srsly
<stan> does it have an interface to my newsgroups account :D
<dmsuperman> Heh, no idea
<dmsuperman> It works pretty sweet though as a media center app
<stan> is it girlfriend approved?
<dmsuperman> It's obviously still a bit buggy, being beta
<dmsuperman> But for the most part it works great
<dmsuperman> I dunno, almost nothing is girlfriend approved, so...
<dmsuperman> But, it's late, I gotta get up and drive for 3 hours
<dmsuperman> And we're offtopic here anyway :P
<dmsuperman> So I'm headed to bed
<tritium> holy !enter, dmsuperman
<stan> xmbc was //almost// approved.
<stan> then it died.
<dmsuperman> tritium: I didn't abuse enter, just because it's dead -_-
<hashbrowns> brujo: just did a fresh install of grub. still the same issue....
<brujo> you have a separate HD?
<brujo> hashbrowns, you have a separate HD?
<hashbrowns> brujo: ive got three in the system im trying to install grub on yes
<reZo_> sup unknownerror
<reZo_> lolz
<brujo> ok hashbrowns
<brujo> hashbrowns, maybe you are installing grub in a incorrect disc
<unknownerror> reZo_: hey
<kc8pxy> ok..  i have "sound" working  i have a mixer showing, with a pair of known-good headphones.
<Brack101> ok so the official Ubuntu help page tells me to install vmware by running sudo ./Desktop/vmware<tab>/vmware-install.pl -d" but I only have two download options: a .rpm file and a .bundle file....am I missing something?
<kc8pxy> and no sound
<reZo> reZo_: hmm
<reZo_> i see, it's linked with freenode.
<kc8pxy> even when i sudo su - ; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp;   i get zero error, and zero sound.    wh3ere do i go from here?
<hashbrowns> brujo: how would I check/correct this?
<incadudeF> hello all
<n8tuser2> kc8pxy -> try speakertest    dont know anything more than running that command
<brujo> hashbrowns,  must be installed in MBR
<brujo> in the Primary HD
<incadudeF> does the ubuntu server have a gaming irc chatroom?
 * Kar1na bueno ya me dio sueño
 * Kar1na saludos a todos.. y feliz navidad
<hashbrowns> brujo: okay but how do I check if it did get installed there?
<n8tuser2> brujo -> thats not a requirement, to have grub installed in mbr and primary hd ..yesh?
<brujo> yes is a requeriment to get grub booting
<joel367> rantradio
<brujo> hashbrowns, why dont find the Grub for windows
<brujo> hashbrowns, you can install grub in windows
 * stan requests a pandora player in a language other than flash
<uber_noober> hashbrowns: u can install it on a separate partition if u wanted it
<n8tuser2> brujo you have some kind of reference that is really indeed a requirment? how do you explain to boot from usb when usb is not the primary drive?
<eblume> Hi - I'm having trouble getting my AR242X wireless card working. I've tracked it down to needing non-repository madwifi drivers. I can't seem to build them though, and I vaguely remember ubuntu needing a special package in order to build.
<eblume> Does anyone know about this? Is there a special package that provides headers to build, etc.?
<tag> Does anyone know if tracker indexes notes placed on files through nautilus?
<brujo> in the bootable system yes
<brujo> is  the first device to be checked
<brujo> look
<brujo> is the primary disc = first disc to be checked for boot,
<brujo> if you have grub in the secondary it can;t be started
<uber_noober> yes it can
<brujo> but making a reference to secondary
<uber_noober> i see your point
<onetinsoldier> anyone here, besides me, find the man page for the 'find' command a little unwieldy and wish that they could get started learning it via interactive examples? i have found a great tool/app that does this!
<uber_noober> share dude
<onetinsoldier> ok
<uber_noober> so what is it?
<onetinsoldier> pyGnomeFind - http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html
<christophe971> hi people, I'm compiling ekiga 3.0.1 right now, what can I do to install it somewhere that will not interfere with the "standard" ubuntu ekiga already installed ? how can I install it in another folder ?
<onetinsoldier> i love it!
<uber_noober> looks good
<onetinsoldier> uber_noober: ya.. it's way cool, imo
<brujo_> ups
<n8tuser2> christophe971 -> you can leave the binaries where you have compiled it, and then run it from there?
<hashbrowns> brujo: reinstalling grub didnt work
<brujo_> mm
<odonil> After uninstalling totem movie player .. the icon still names 'Movie Player' still exists in the menu, pointing nowhere. How do I remove it.
<bullgard4> '~$ LANG=C ls -l /etc/smartmontools/; total 4; drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 May 24 2008 run.d'.  What is the name of the first column of 'drwxr-xr-x'? (Its value here is 'd'.) I could not find it in 'man ls'.
<onetinsoldier> uber_noober: i just left a comment for his blog page, he has to approve it first
<kelvin911> is there a way to change the dell ubuntu to netbook remix version?
<uber_noober> brujo: what's he trying to do?
<mavsman> how can i change the start menu icon to make it look like the xp one?
<MrPeepers310> ok i am trying to read a list of words from a file whats the command to move to the next line?
<mavsman> and what icon set can i use that would be like xp?
<uber_noober> brujo: i just dl it
<brujo_> uber_noober, when hashbrowns install grub windows boot first
<MrPeepers310> o and also to tell it to read from a certain file
<uber_noober> mavsman: stick to win xp
<uber_noober> jk
<christophe971> n8tuser2: good idea
<maco> uber_noober: if you're looking to make a windows user feel more comfortable, you might want to look at XPDE. it mimicks Windows's UI on Linu
<maco> *Linux
<uber_noober> hashbrowns: u can change the order of which boots first by editing ur menu.lst files
<MrPeepers310> ok i am trying to read a list of words from a file whats the command to move to the next line? also to tell it to read from a certain file
<ari_stress> did anyone call me? how do i scroll back in irssi?
<uber_noober> maco: point taken
<qcjn2> hi, need help installing my wifi card. I've installed ndiswrapper and wget -c http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/mrv.zip, i've reboot and now i'm there and it doesn't work
<brujo_> uber_noober, but grub no boot first, fist but windows so grub don't see
<jtaji> ari_stress: page up/down
<unknownerror> mrpeeper310: are you trying to program something to do that ?
<odonil> How do i get rid of the icon of an uninstalled program ?
<RabidLockerGnome> Hi, does anyone know a way of getting the latest version of the Bluecurve icon theme on Ubuntu?
<ari_stress> thanks jtaji
<MrPeepers310> unknownerror: ya bash scripting
<unknownerror> mrpeepers310: sorry I don't know bash scripting
<uber_noober> hashborwns: bootup a live cd, got to terminal and setuo grub on the first disk on mrb
<dnyy> Does rhythmbox still store cover art in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/covers?  I can see cover art while listening to music, but there's no /covers folder there.
<bikak0> hey, when i run php script trough cli , after a 10 minutes the ssh is disconnecting and tells me that connection timed out, anyone knows how to solve it ? (the php script is ok the ssh server just disconnecting)
<MrPeepers310> ok, does anyone know bash scripting?
<hashbrowns> uber_noober: how do I do that?
<uber_noober> qcjn2: what type of card do u have?
<bullgard4> MrPeepers310: This is a tempting question. Please be more specific.
<zayx> mavsman - are you using the main menu applet?
<kelvin911> how do i add repost.?
<maco> MrPeepers310: if you're looking for an intro, check out The Linux Documentation Project (TLDP). They've got some great HowTos
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: you bet they do in the #bash channel
<kelvin911> can i add netbook remix repost although i am running dell mini ubuntu ?
<MrPeepers310> bullgard4: ok i am trying to read a list of words from a file whats the command to move to the next line? also to tell it to read from a certain file
<qcjn2> uber_noober, i've followed this tutorial file:///home/qcjnserv/Bureau/mrv8k.html
<qcjn2> not good
<MrPeepers310> o didn't know there was a bash channel
<zayx> mavsman - are you using the main menu applet?
<MrPeepers310> maco: ya i've been reading them but i can't find the read command
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: yeah.. lot of very experienced users there is my understanding
<mavsman> zayx ya the custom one
<uber_noober> hashbrowns: bootup a live cd, go to terminal, type grub, root(hd0,1), setup(hd0), quit
<mavsman> thzayx it just has the ubuntu icon
<mavsman> zayx
<zayx> yea sorry wireless is flaky right now
<qcjn2> uber_noober, i ve downloaded the page in case
<n8tuser> bullgard4 -> the first letter is the type of file, sockets, block, character ..etc
<zayx> have you tried changing your icons in ~/.icons
<hashbrowns> uber_noober: when typing root(hd0,1) i get this: "bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'hd0,1'
<Elite> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu server and its booted and tellign me that the kernel need 0:6 which isn't poresent on the CPU whats that mean?
<bullgard4> MrPeepers310: Probably you will get a satisfactory answer faster in the channel #bash.
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: i have done before what you are tying to do.. years ago. so long ago i forget my bash shell scripting. i once made quite a script tho! and i still have my source
<uber_noober> qcjn2: what kind of wifi card u have...broadcom or what?
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: you have thinkingabout opening it.. :
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<uber_noober> hashbrowns: where is windows installed at and where is ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> n8tuser: Is it customary to summarize your answer as a 'node type'?
<qcjn2> uber_noober, ok, i got it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k
<MrPeepers310> onetinsoldier: the command thinkingabout?
<Elite> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu server and its booted and tellign me that the kernel need 0:6 which isn't poresent on the CPU whats that mean?
<zayx> mavsman - have you tried changing your icons in ~/.icons
<qcjn2> uber_noober, it's this kind of card
<n8tuser> bullgard4 -> i dont recall it being called node type,  its a file type
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: yeah.. how did you guess?
<mavsman> zayx, no but i don't know where to find an icon that would be good to replace it
<qcjn2> uber_noober, 05:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<bullgard4> n8tuser: Ah, thank you. I will enquire.
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: lol. actually, it was clone-debian
<uber_noober> qcjn2: so u installed it and loaded the driver?
<qcjn2> i don't know, i just followed this tutorial
<onetinsoldier> MrPeepers310: you have me thinking about opening it..  there, better.
<Lou_> Is there supposed to be a file named:  libc-2.3.90.so  If so, how can I download it?
<maco> MrPeepers310: i think thats in the advanced bash scripting guide
<kelvin911> can anyone tell me if this method work or not? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6358248#post6358248
<uber_noober> when you type ndiswrapper -l what does it say?
<hashbrowns> uber_noober: windows and ubuntu are both installed to the same hdd
<qcjn2> uber_noober, i ll look
<MrPeepers310> maco ah perfect!
<mavsman> zayx, nevermind i just downloaded a script that did it all for me, thanks anyways though
<uber_noober> hasbrowns: pm me
<zayx> mavisman - ~/.icons/"packname"/128x128/places/distributor-logo.png is generaly used for the menu icon. You can find alot of icon packs at gnomelook.org or you can make your own.
<five> is there a way to set my virtualbox xp to go to tray when minimized?
<qcjn2> mrv8335 : driver installed	device (11AB:1FAA) present
<Elite> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu server and its booted and tellign me that the kernel need 0:6 which isn't poresent on the CPU whats that mean?
<alex_21> What is the command to run aftr installing Ebox, please
<qcjn2> uber_noober, mrv8335 : driver installed	device (11AB:1FAA) present
<alex_21> ?
<uber_noober> qcjn2: follow this guide, especially step 1 http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/11/ndiswrapper-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<zayx> alex_21 - ebox is accessed through your web browser using the settings ou configured it with during setup.
<qcjn2> uber_noober, ok,
<alex_21> Yeah, but I didn't get the setup prompts
<eblume> Ok, read the FAQ now and no luck. My laptop's wireless card is an Atheros AR242X, and it isn't recognized by Ubuntu AMD64.
<shoeunited> Same problem.
<mavsman> What good icon set can I get that would mimic xp?
<eblume> The MadWifi drivers that come with 8.10 don't detect the card, and the newest MadWifi drivers from madwifi-project.org don't compile against recent kernels.
<Elite> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu server and its booted and tellign me that the kernel need 0:6 which isn't poresent on the CPU whats that mean?
<onetinsoldier> Elite: is that the entire message?
<ottoshmidt> my gnome panels cover the bottom of maximized windows :(
<onetinsoldier> just says kernel needs 0:6 ?
<Elite> yes it says use a kernel that supports your cpu
<onetinsoldier> Elite: what kind of CPU do you have?
<Elite> onetinsoldier, I installed to a vm
<onetinsoldier> Elite: oh, hmm. i don't know
<onetinsoldier> curious though
<Elite> I have install from this image to a VM before
<alex_21> Elite: You can't do that. You need the cli interface on the Alternate CD
<bikak0> hey, when i run php script trough cli , after a 10 minutes the ssh is disconnecting and tells me that connection timed out, anyone knows how to solve it ? (the php script is ok the ssh server just disconnecting)
<maco> eblume: you need linux-backports-modules
<maco> eblume: the problem was that about half the atheros cards work with l-b-m and half work with the included ones, but there isn't one driver that works for all, and the 2 conflict
<supertanker> Is it possible to cross-compile 64-bit apps on a 32-bit machine?
<koshar2> supertanker it may be possable to compile them but they wont work
<eblume> maco, Thank you, how do I do that?
<eblume> Is it a package?
<alex_21> Does Ebox use Poscer SQL or MySQL. I am installing it to manage a MYSPL Server
<KAVI> hi
<alex_21> 21B0w3n21
<KAVI> hw to remove amarkov?
<themohd> Hi all
<droopsta915> Has anyone ran ASUS Eee Pc (mini laptop) with Ubuntu?
<saranya> hai to all
<KAVI> themohd:do u hav any idea abt removin of amarkov
<maco> eblume: yes
<themohd> no sorry
<KAVI> anybody knws abt tat?
<KAVI> mine amarkov is nt workin--shows sme internal error
<KAVI> wat 2 do?
<Ademan> I upgraded from hardy but trying to use the fast user switch applet to start a guest session just dumps me to a "switch user" screen with all black (the normal kind) with my user as the target, am i missing some packages or what?
<themohd> can anybody plz tell me how to edit fstab file??
<Ademan> themohd: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<themohd> thanks very much
<qcjn> uber_noober: i can't connect, must be with my rooter
<Devourer> How can I change my screen resolution?
<qcjn> uber_noober: it's wpa, i have the right password, but it doesn't wanT to connect
<bikak0> hey, when i run php script trough cli , after a 10 minutes the ssh is disconnecting and tells me that connection timed out, anyone knows how to solve it ? (the php script is ok the ssh server just disconnecting)
<bullgard4> n8tuser: Yes, it is 'file type'. --  Thank you again.
<uber_noober> qcjn2: you need to correctly set up wpa_supplicant
<droopsta915> I'm want to purchase a mini laptop to run Ubuntu. Anyone want to recommend a nice working small laptop.
<qcjn> uber_noober: i'm searching in the rooter right now
<MHz128> asus eee
<uber_noober> qcjn: what's a rooter?
<qcjn> uber_noober: since i've reinstall i see the old computer/configuration, like if it was still there
<andresmh> sound is driving me crazy. after using different apps with sound (i.e. firefox, rythmbox) the quality of sound drops to like AM radio quality, things get fixed once i reboot, but i wish i didn't have to do that so often
<n8tuser> bullgard4 -> you are welcome
<koshar2>  droopsta915 acer one
<andresmh> i try switching from pulseaudio to alsa to oss and it doesn't help
<andresmh> any suggestions?
<qcjn> uber_noober: rooter, where you can plug multiple computer, dlink, etc
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: router
<n8tuser> droopsta915 -> you want to be a bit adventurous? like to try the mini fanless 3"x 4" single board   "beagle"  -- see digikey.com or google for ubuntu+beagle
<qcjn> :)
<andresmh> sound is cracking at high-pitches
<vpew> could anyone tell me how to turn off the system beep when you backspace?
<themohd> Ademan: it didn't work gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<qcjn> Add DHCP Reservation, what about that
<themohd> can anybody plz tell me how to edit fstab file??
<andresmh> how can I restart my sound to the its post-reboot state?
<themohd> can anybody plz tell me how to edit fstab file??
<vpew> this is really annoying, everytime i hit backspace too many times in ubuntu the computer beeps or if i hit up or down or left or right
<Asterisky> Hi, how do I a ccess phpmyadmin?
<qcjn> i've added it
<vpew> someone please help
<exodus_ms> themohd, try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<dewente> nprivileged users lp. nobody, mail . daemon ?
<themohd> thanks
<droopsta915> thanks, the acer one is what im looking for, BUT the beagle board is looking very interesting. Mini laptops ROCK!!!! If I can get Ubuntu on one of hese bad pups, I'll be in Linux heaven
<dewente> what does that mean ?
<vpew> its waking up my neighbors
<onetinsoldier> vpew: there is a way to stop that i think... but i don't know it right offhand. it's like you have to blacklist the pcspeaker kernel module so that it doesn't get loaded upon booting. try googling for the solution
<vpew> i dont want to turn it off entirely
<dewente> what does means nprivileged users lp. nobody, mail . daemon ?
<vpew> i just want to turn the volume down
<vpew> or turn it off when it backspaces
<onetinsoldier> vpew: i don't think there's a way to do that all for the internal pc-speaker
<vpew> ok
<exodus_ms> bios?
<Asterisky> Hi, how do I a ccess phpmyadmin??
<bullgard4> Asterisky: You need first to install the DEB program package 'phpmyadmin'
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: now you've got me thinking about checking my bios for that, even tho i'm pretty sure there's nothing in the bios to controlthe pc-speaker volume
<onetinsoldier> exodus_ms: what imean is.. you've got me thinkingabout checking it 'right now'... lol
<exodus_ms> onetinsoldier, cool
<onetinsoldier> dang space bar
<Tboy> HELLO
<halycon> Does anyone know where to get SharpMusique?
<Asterisky> I've done that
<Tboy> what this channel talk about?
<Asterisky> I've installed PHPmyAdmin, now how do I access it?
<borat> hello there
<borat> how many hackers out there?
<onetinsoldier> what's an awesome desktop keyboard that is not to fancy? i don't need all kinds bells and whistles(lots of extra controls), just a really nice core functionality keyboard
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, did you  include the following line in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  --> Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf  --> then restart apache?
<Asterisky> No, It didn't say in the howto to do that
<Asterisky> I will try that
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, then go to http://domain/phpmyadmin
<Asterisky> I get nothing
<almark1> Does anyone know how to keep sound working in ubuntu ibex? My just keeps disabling itself
<andresmh> how do I find the name of my sound card?
<terryx> i am using live cd session, because my installed ubuntu is corrupted, can anyone help me?
<almark1> /proc/asound/cards andresmh
<almark1> or lspci
<Robbie_Crash> Is there a way that I can print a list of directories and sub directories but not the files within the deepest directory?
<terryx> i am using live cd session, because my installed ubuntu is corrupted, can anyone help me?
<exodus_ms> did you add this to your apache2conf? Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf then restart apache /etc/init.d/apache2 restart then go to http://domain/phpmyadmin
<almark1> andresmh: cd /proc/asound/cards
<Asterisky> I need to know where to upt: Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf  -->
<herb> Robbie_Crash: find <directory> -type d -print
<Robbie_Crash> thanks herb
<terryx> how do i use chkdsk/r, i got message error code 243
<herb> Robbie_Crash: welcome
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, in your apache2.conf
<onetinsoldier> terryx: that's for ms windows
<Asterisky> But where in the file?
<baddj> on ubuntu server how to you make it run a command on bootup like to start apache that i compiled from source
<almark1> how do I compile my ubuntu kernel, Is there a .config file somewhere in Ibex so i can recomple the kernel and all the modules?
<Robbie_Crash> herb is there a way to get it to print in a tree?
<terryx> onetinsoldier: i have dual boot windows(ubuntu & windows xp), when i goto ubuntu its does not start and shows error...can u help me?
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, dude, are you reading what I typed. the apache2.conf file is located at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<andresmh> almark1, thanks. I also found that i should do cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec instead
<onetinsoldier> terryx: i really don't know if i can help with this kind of problem. but if you are trying to check the filesystem of a linux partition, you need the fsck command, not chkdsk
<andresmh> both of them give me different answers almark1
<Robbie_Crash> herb what I'm trying to do is print a list of all artists, and their albums, that I have in my music directory.
<Asterisky> Like, at what line in Apache2.conf do I put the code?
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, check with the #apache channel, they might be more help :)
<andresmh> yours tells me it's HDA-Intel and the othe rone says it's Analog Devices AD1984A
<baddj> on ubuntu server how to you make it run a command on boot up like to start Apache2.2 that i compiled from source
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: the wifi asked me for a passphrase, and i think i have the goodone
<kelvin911> how to add how to add notebook-remix repo ?
<koshar2> Robbie_Crash just do a ls -r
<herb> Robbie_Crash: hmm.  I don't know of a utility to do that, though I suspect there is one.
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: let me guess... rooter?
<Robbie_Crash> ugh, -r... stupid windows thinking -s
<koshar2> Robbie_Crash and if you want to save it use > mysongs
<herb> or what koshar2 said. :)
<terryx> onetinsoldier: i am getting error, could not mount partition /dev/disk/by-vvoid/scpph...., to fix error run chkdsk from windows....any idea?
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: lol :-)
<Robbie_Crash> thanks koshar2
<koshar2> Robbie_Crash no0 prob and BTW its upper case r ,ie ls -R
<exodus_ms> ntfs partition corrupt?
<almark1> andresmh: your welcome, and I'm not to savvy with the card stuff either, just know that what answers did it give you?
<onetinsoldier> terryx: nope, no idea really. i'm thinking, but i doubt i'll come up with anything
<gaintsura> is there a way to set the priority of a nat forwarded connection ? I'm on the main, with ppp0 to my right and eth0 to my left.. 9/10 times, eth0 gets more download speed than I do and I'm technically closer to the internet, is there a way to fix that?
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: it's weird, it seems the router, sees a wifi connected, ?
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: i haven't a clue about wireless issues
<qcjn> onetinsoldier: thanks
<onetinsoldier> qcjn: i'm usually not that good with networking, sorry.
<Asterisky> Ok, I can't figure out PHPmyadmin. I installed it and it autoconfigured itself, and now It throws a page not found and I can't find any aritcly on why. any ideas?
<Asterisky> Articles, sorry
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, did you type http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/
<Asterisky> No, I typed http://192.168.0.229/phpmyadmin
<almark1> does anyone know how to make ubuntu ibex stop disabling sound? I have to tinker with the mixer, and If I'm lucky It works again.
<kelvin911> where to get help on ubuntu netbook remix?
<vahids> #technotux
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, try http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/
<Asterisky> That is dead too
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<almark1> for those that don't know ibex = ubuntu 8.10
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<FloodBot3> jjt0091: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vahids> i have error to Run POKER GAME: "./pokerth: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_thread.so.1.36.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jjt0091> does anyone know where the components directory is?
<Asterisky> both are dead and time is running out
<Asterisky> I am using PHPmyadmin on Hardy
<almark1> Is Ubuntu hardy more stable? anyone...
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, what do you get here http://localhost/testphp.php
<Asterisky> Nothing but a 404
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, what guide did you follow, post a link
<onetinsoldier> vahids: i just checkedand near as i can tell, the highest version of libboost-thread that Ubuntu has right now is libboost-thread1.35.0
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, is the mysql daemon running?
<onetinsoldier> !info libboost-thread1.35.0
<ubottu> libboost-thread1.35.0 (source: boost1.35): portable C++ multi-threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.35.0-8ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Brack101> vmware is bogging down my whole system to a near halt.  Is that because I had to convert the .rpm package to .deb  or is it just slow by nature?  VBox is super fast compared to this
<Asterisky> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-mysql-database-server-with-phpmyadmin-frontend.html
<Asterisky> Note: MYSQL is installed via LAMP setup
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<jjt0091> We suggest that when you are testing your component in the Mozilla or Netscape client, you copy your component into the "components" directory in the client's installation folder.
<FloodBot3> jjt0091: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> jjt0091: Please stop that.
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, try http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<jjt0091> Flannel: client problems
<jjt0091> sorry guys
<onetinsoldier> vahids: hello.. you here?
<jjt0091> but seriously, does anyone know where the installation directory for firefox is?
<jjt0091> in ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> vahids: did you know that pokerth is available in Ubuntu 8.10 through apt-get? it only requires libboost-thread1.34.1 which is available to satisfy the dependency
<Asterisky> Ok, I am reinstalling MySQL
<onetinsoldier> jjt0091: dpkg -L firefox | less    ...will swho you
<Asterisky> But thanks for trying
<onetinsoldier> show*
<andresmh> where is cheese supposed to store the pictures it takes?
<almark1> onetinsoldier: Is there a way to recompile a kernel, that was installed automatically, I need to recompile modules for that kernel?
<exodus_ms> Asterisky, Also, it doesnt look like you have php installed either, this guide is a more complete instruction --> http://maketecheasier.com/setting-up-a-lamp-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/08/06
<Flannel> jjt0091: what sort of installation directory?  things go all over, like on all Linux systems.
<genii> jjt0091: You might actually want more like:   dpkg -L firefox-3.0 | less                  or so ....
<jjt0091> Flannel: i want to find the components dir
<almark1> onetinsoldier: I am aware that ubuntu installs a new kernel, I have problem because, system crashes etc.
<jjt0091> it's for xpcom
<jjt0091> let me try the dpkg again
<Flannel> jjt0091: You might ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org, they'll be able to tell you.
<jjt0091> alright
<jjt0091> one sec
<onetinsoldier> almark1: well, i think that there might be a way to compile just a module or modules for an automatically installed kernel, but i'm not familiar with that.
<maco> almark1: yes, it can be done
<j3nal> hi...i got error initramfs while loading ubuntu..what wrong?
<dj248515> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bhavik> hello
<onetinsoldier> almark1: when i compile a kernel i do the whole thing. i customize it and make my own .deb. package of it that i install by using kernel-package
<sekyourbox> whas there a major kernel change in ubuntu in the past few days?  I'm getting checksum failures in Tiger...
<bhavik> i want to configure the printer on client machine..
<bhavik> any one cane help me
<almark1> onetinsoldier: I want to clone the already installed one, things are really buggy over here because of modules not agreeing with the new kernels, something is very wrong.
<kelvin911> how do i share my hdd?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: hmmm, interesting that you say this and here comes someone else wondering if there's kernel updates causing problems lately( sekyourbox  ^^)
<exodus_ms> !detail | kelvin911
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<exodus_ms> !details | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<onetinsoldier> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<kelvin911> how do i share my external hdd with my netbook that connect to a wireless router?
<vahids> i need a application like Autocat and PRO ;)
<almark1> onetinsoldier: *really!*
<ScottG489> Hey, someone just had me type some comment to output my package list to an outfile but I cant remember exactly what the command was. It started with dpkg.
<Jonanin> HI IS THIS THE DEBIAN CHANNEL
<sara-> hi howd i install a tar.bz2 file? in this case second life
<Poltergeist> Jonanin, no
<Jonanin> HOW DO I PLAY DEBIAN
<herb> ScottG489: dpkg -l > outfile
<skar> hi, i'm creating a hardy chroot and am getting "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)" while setting up postgres within the chroot, any idea how to fix it?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: what kind of video card do you have?
<Jonanin> DOES IT USE FLASH OR SHOCKWAVE? HOW DO I PLAY DEBIAN
<Poltergeist> Jonanin, debian is a linux distro, not a game
<bhavik> hay i want to install the printer on ubentu ltsp server
<Brack101> my swap file usage is at 14%.  Does that mean I've used up all my available physical memory?
<Jonanin> POLTERGEIST: ARE YOU SURE ABOUT THAT I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S A GAME. I HAE 5 YEARS OF COMPUTER SCIENCES EXPERIENCES
<kelvin911> is ubuntu netbook remix lpia or i386?
<OmnipotentEntity> My wireless kept dropping out, I got stack traces in my kern.log that look like this: http://rafb.net/p/1r9Saa24.html it turned out to be a driver issue because I went back to the old version of madwifi (non ath5k version) and I haven't had any issues in the past few hours.  How would I file a bug using this?
<sara-> Jonanin, STOP SHOUOTING LIKE THIS turn caps off its rude
<vahids> #kaffeine
<Jonanin> I CAN'T IT WON't oh wait there we go
<Jonanin> sorry
<onetinsoldier> almark1: what kind of video card do you have? do you use open-source driver or proprietary one?
<maco> sekyourbox: please come to #ubuntu-bugs
<Jonanin> how do i play debIAN
<exodus_ms> kelvin911, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/networking.html
<almark1> onetinsoldier: ati radeon 8500 open not closed, i cant install the closed one, i want to though
<Jonanin> SERIOUSLY GUYS HOw do i play it
<ferfactor> what is the manin purpose of that channel macd_
<herb> skar: mount -t devpts devpts-chroot /path/to/chroot
<ferfactor> maco
<maco> ferfactor: ?
<herb> skar: there are potential security concerns with that, but it should solve your issue.
<maco> ferfactor: oh
<ferfactor> maco, what is the main purpose of that channel
<ferfactor> sorry i have a tab problem D:
<onetinsoldier> almark1: that card is too old tobe supported by the proprietary driver. stick to the open-source one. you must have a very old machine
<vahids> #dvb
<skar> herb:  thanks, will try it, u mean programs within chroot can grab stdin/out of programs outside it and so on?
<maco> ferfactor: debugging & triaging bugs. this one's for support but if it turns out it's a bug not just confusion, we ask people to file bugs, and do a bit of debugging in there to figure out what all to put in the bug
<almark1> onetinsoldier: card is old machine is much newer
<onetinsoldier> almark1: i see
<herb> skar: potentially, yes.
<onetinsoldier> almark1: how new?
<ferfactor> maco, excelent... i will go there some time :D
<onetinsoldier> almark1: how much newer?
<ghaleb_> hello, I'm trying to use LDAP for authentication,  I get results from ldapsearch -x,   libnss-ldap.conf , ldap.conf and  nsswitch.conf configured this way:   http://rafb.net/p/m0iGQZ77.html
<skar> herb: ok, will not mount it during production, only during dev then :)
<herb> skar: good plan.
<almark1> onetinsoldier: I think 2004 or 5 maybe 6 the intel ethernet card says 2006 so...
<maco> !ops | Jonanin is trolling
<ubottu> Jonanin is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kelvin911> i have medibuntu.list in etc/apt/sources.list.d , should i delete it?
<gaintsura> is there a way to set the priority of a nat forwarded connection ? I'm on the main sharing the internet with eth0, with ppp0 to my right and eth0 to my left.. 9/10 times, eth0 gets more download speed than I do and I'm technically closer to the internet, is there a way to fix that?
<onetinsoldier> almark1: roger.. so like a Pentium 4 or similar AMD cpu?
<almark1> its a P4 3ghz with 1gig ram its a gateway from the ppl that make gateway:P
<j3nal> anyone know how to solve initramfs?
<j3nal> still stuck..
<ferfactor> who is ubottu
<almark1> lol
<ferfactor> what is the magnitud of the emergency?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<almark1> onetinsoldier: its about 4 years old, so.. good computer though
<Brack101> ok so the fact that I'm using virtual memory means that I must be using up all my memory...but my RAM is only at 30% usage....how does that work?
<ferfactor> what is trolling
<r2-d2> hi
<exodus_ms> !ot
<onetinsoldier> almark1: roger... you might consider making you own custom kernel, such as the latest one available from www.kernel.org.  -->  2.6.28-rc9-git3
<r2-d2> I don't understand why the ubuntu identify my hard disk as SCSI.
<almark1> you don't want to be labeled one... so be nice to all and all will be nice. at least that what I try to do
<r2-d2> Here I am, installing the 8.10 version of ubuntu operating system.
<Brack101> r2-d2, sda doesn't necessarily mean scsi
<genii> r2-d2: All drives are now recognised through a SCSI compatability layer
<r2-d2> oh
<almark1> onetinsoldier: thanks, I don't know how I am going to clone my setup, I don't have a .config file to copy to a new kernel
<maco> almark1: should be one in /boot
<r2-d2> I'll be back
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you do have a .config, but you might not know, however...
<almark1> r2-d2: i'm afraid that the new kernel only shows IDE drives as Sda sdb and so on
<b1> jjovvvael
<almark1> onetinsoldier: hey, you might have a point there
<almark1> maco: thanks ;)
<r2-d2> almark1: thank you
<onetinsoldier> almark1: since the newer 2.6.28 kernel has numerous new options, i almost recommend going through 'all' the options and setting them up yourself. it's wht i did. but there is soooo many options, it took me an entire day. because of trying to at tleast understand some of them that i had no clue about
<almark1> r2-d2: Your Welcome
<Bonez> pussys
<shyam_k> hi pls help me configure tsocks correctly..
<maco> onetinsoldier: jaunty is on 2.6.28. just grab our .config
<maco> Bonez: excuse me?
<shyam_k> i can't get to know whats meant by 'reaches' keyword...
<onetinsoldier> maco: ah-ha!
<Bonez> FUCK
<Bonez> YOU
<almark1> onetinsoldier: now why and the world did that have to add more options on top of the others geez
<skar> herb: i'm still getting the "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)", but /dev/pts has several char device files 0-9 inside it
<onetinsoldier> maco: thank you! where to get it easily tho?
<NarbeH> I need help about DELL XPS 1530 Touchpad
<Flannel> Bonez: Please watch your language.
<maco> onetinsoldier: download the kernel source package for jaunty from packages.ubuntu.com and then pbuild it
<Bonez> fuck off
<r2-d2> After the installation, is it real that I have to update my sources,list ?
<maco> r2-d2: i think it should do it during the install...
<onetinsoldier> almark1: i'm not saying that they added a ton more options, altghough i'm sure more were added. what i am says is... i went personally wen through ALL of them myself
<NarbeH> I need help about DELL XPS 1530 Touchpad
<r2-d2> maco: great
<exodus_ms> !details | NarbeH,
<ubottu> NarbeH,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shyam_k> hi i just have an ip: port as info regarding the proxy
<shyam_k> and this browser works fine with that..
<shyam_k> but i donno how to configure tsocks with this ip: port
<j3nal> no one here knows initramfs?
<NarbeH> exodus_ms: I have problem with Touchpad in Dell xps 1530.
<herb> skar: sorry.  so what I've done in my chroots in the past: 'mount --bind /dev /path/to/chroot/dev' and 'mount -t devpts devpts-chroot /path/to/chroot/dev/pts'
<shyam_k> what should be given as "reaches"?
<Bonez> DDOS
<almark1> onetinsoldier: ok thanks I'll try it kernel.org? right
<herb> skar: it's possible because we didn't do the first, the 2nd didn't solve your problem.
<almark1> thank you!
<onetinsoldier> maco: roger that. not sure what pbuild is tho. however, for myself, i already have a custom .config for 2.6.28. the guy who would want the jauny one is almark1
<onetinsoldier> almark1: talk to maco
<skar> herb: so /dev is the HOST dev dir, and pts is remounted as devpts-chroot?
<herb> skar: exactly
<shyam_k> i mean about configuring tsocks.conf
<NarbeH> I have problem with Touchpad in Dell xps 1530.
<maco> almark1: you can get jaunty's kernel from packages.ubuntu.com and use the pbuilder application to build the source package into a .deb that you can install
<skar> herb: ok thanks will try it
<maco> onetinsoldier: pbuilder is an app that builds source packages into binary packages
<almark1> maco: thanks, where is the info so I can do this?
<herb> skar: welcome. hope it works.
<r2-d2> To install the beryl and magic icons, is it true that what I only have to do is apt-get install beryl ?
<r2-d2> It better not to
<r2-d2> hehe
<maco> r2-d2: beryl is dead
<maco> almark1: there's an ubuntu wiki page on how to compile a kernel
<maco> r2-d2: it's compiz fusion now
<r2-d2> aixgl, compiz
<onetinsoldier> almark1: yes.. if you want to compile the latest and need help i might be able to help a little. but it's late here and not sure how much longer i'll be up
<r2-d2> maco: you think so?
<almark1> maco: its not like other distos is it?
<NarbeH> please help me :(
<onetinsoldier> maco: why not use  kernel-package  to make it?
<Brack101> r2-d2 it's built into Ubuntu now
<almark1> onetinsoldier: np
<Gracenotes> hey. I'm having problems playing an http stream which apparently is actually an rtsp stream: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dc8381ce
<Gracenotes> it's from MIT's OpenCourseWare
<maco> onetinsoldier: never heard of it
<maco> onetinsoldier: pbuilder's what i always use for building packages
<Gracenotes> the links to the media are here: http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/index.htm
<Gracenotes> I can't figure out what's wrong -- any ideas?
<skar> herb: yup this works, though i don't like the idea of all /dev files like sda etc being accessible inside the chroot, with pts being remounted anyway, why does this cause a problem?
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: you have to be specific.  What exactly do you need help with with the touchpad?
<almark1> maco: I mean just point me to it or I can look for the help
<r2-d2> Brack101: well, I see that's only thing to do after the installation, write aptitude install compiz, correct?
<onetinsoldier> maco:  i use kernel-package... it makes kernel .deb packages from compiling kernel from source. made for this specific purpose in debian and debian based system
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: the touchpad isn't work. for example if i touch it the mouse cursor is doing crazy thing :-s
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<herb> skar: yeah. it is ugly.  it's fine for testing, but I certainly wouldn't go to production with it. I would suggest using a more complete virtualization system if you need this type of functionality. openvz, kvm, vmware, virtualbox come to mind.
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: Ubuntu 8.10 Kubuntu 8.10
<maco> almark1: almark1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<onetinsoldier> maco: but i may check out pbuild for compiling source apps! thanks
<almark1> maco: thanks a lot :)
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: plz :( help. i bought my laptop yesterday
<skar> herb: thanks anyways, would do for me for dev, production probably doesn't need pts anyway
<jeff008> hello every body, i would like to knwo how to  part my disk (250 Go) with cfisk /boot primary 500 Mo - swap 2 Go and the rest lvm2.I've live cd, i've installed wifi drivers... and i 've installed lvm2 and modprobe dm-mod.I've no problem to kill all holds parts with cfdisk , i can part /boot in primary, swap no problem , but i don't know how to do whit the rest ... an u help me? thank a lot ;)
<exodus_ms> NarbeH, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872153
<Brack101> r2-d2 no you just have to enable it since it's already installed.  The way I know to do it is by using the menus System > Appearance > Desktop effects.  I'm sure there's a command line equivalent
<herb> skar: good luck.  hope it works for you.
<Brack101> you do need to install compiz-config however if you want to change anything
<NarbeH> exodus_ms: and it will work? :O
<almark1> maco: well, I can see I have a lot of reading to do, thanks for your help and onetinsoldier's
<r2-d2> Brack101: okay, thank you for the explanation.
<onetinsoldier> almark1: you're welcome, good luck
<skar> herb: yup it better work, else the heavy virtual stuff are the remaining options, not light enough for me
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: you will have to test it to see if that works
<Brack101> hope that helps, r2, I'm a n00b to linux
<Brack101> but I'm never going back to MS
<Brack101> except at work because I have to
<Brack101> oh and for netflix insant
<Brack101> instant*
<Brack101> and adobe creative suite
<r2-d2> Brack101: that's ironic, me too
<exodus_ms> NarbeH, go to this link --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974710 scroll down and read the post by 'jespdj'
<r2-d2> but noob doesn't means lazy or slacker
 * malakhi wishes moonlight would catch up with silverlight so he could watch his netflix in linux
<r2-d2> hehe
<Brack101> as soon as netflix and adobe work on Linux, I'm getting rid of my VM image
<NarbeH> exodus_ms: thq
 * Brack101 agrees with malakhi
<Brack101> either that or MS could release a true cross platform plugin LOL
<Brack101> not that that will ever happen
<r2-d2> Brack101: my experience with Linux start today, without forget the time with openbsd
<Hern> hjk
<Brack101> r2-d2, I don't think you'll miss it much
<Brack101> Ubuntu has the best user base
<r2-d2> hehe
<Brack101> search for "Ubuntu" and anything on google and you'll get hundreds of useful pages
<r2-d2> I totally agree with you
<shyam_k> Brack101: M$ is the best if you say the case of user base!:P
<Ademan> ok why does the gdm guest session drop me into openbox instead of gnome? it's not set as the default DE
<Brack101> shyam_k I mean when it comes to linux distros
<OxDeadC0de> is it normal during the update to 4.2 for it to remove kde?
<Brack101> I remember when I was trying to figure out how to use an old version of RedHat way back in the day... You'd come on IRC and ask a question and after a half hour or so people would say "OMG YOU ARE SUCH A NOOB!!LOL LAMER RTFM!!"
<Brack101> people are much more helpful in here
<OxDeadC0de> oops wrong chan
<shyam_k> Brack101: ok did you try tsocks then?
<shyam_k> lol:)
<shyam_k> Brack101: am trying to configure it!:)
<Brack101> tsocks?
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: i think it's not working :-s
<ongkuanyang> hi
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: you have to restart for changes to menu.lst
<Robbie_Crash> I just had a train drive over my console session when I mistyped ls
<shyam_k> Brack101: am under a college proxy and for one week i am just trying to get my email with some mail client.. even after fixing the proxy settings for thunderbird, it still says it cant reach my mail server.
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: i did
<ongkuanyang> fuck
<ongkuanyang> sry
<Brack101> shyam_K oh sorry no idea
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: are you using irc from a different computer?
<r2-d2> Brack101: Because of that I think what is better, be quiet or make the people think that we're stupid just because about one question
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: yes
<shyam_k> can't even get a single gmail account to work..
<Asterisky> I can't bring up PHPMyAdmin under Ubuntu 8.04 and was refered here. Any ideas why I get an 404 error? Please
<Brack101> r2-d2:  I think that attitude is pretty much extinct.  The people who used to use IRC came on to brag about how "leet" their setup was and couldn't be bothered by "noobs"
<shyam_k> it says network not reachable..
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: you might need to run "sudo update-grub" then reboot
<herb> shyam_k: have you tried ssh -D to get out from behind the proxy? ssh is capable of setting up a socks-compatible proxy that can be used by thunderbird or firefox.  all you need is a machine to ssh to outside the college proxy.
<r2-d2> hmm
<NarbeH> ok
<r2-d2> Brack101: see you around
<Brack101> bye bye
<EtcAliases> Hi! I have the followin question, I am using /etc/aliases, their are many aliases in followinf format: name1: file name2:file name3:file .. File is always the same. How can I can create aliaes for many users with only one line?
<jeff008> is there any one to help me part hardy server with lvm2 ?
<Asterisky> I can't bring up PHPMyAdmin under Ubuntu 8.04 and was refered here. Any ideas why I get an 404 error? Please
<Robbie_Crash> Does anyone know why when I try to ls a directory it shows a driving train?
<ongkuanyang> :-$
<ongkuanyang> what is his
<herb> Robbie_Crash: sl is a "fun" app that shows the train
<herb> Robbie_Crash: dpkg -l | grep sl
<gr4b> any ubuntu users here from manila?
<ongkuanyang> what is ubuntu
<Robbie_Crash> herb it's doing it for ls though, not just sl
<ongkuanyang> i
<ongkuanyang> m,kij\\\\\\
<ongkuanyang> \gfhfg
<ongkuanyang> hgfuhfcg
<ongkuanyang> fgvhv
<ongkuanyang> b
<FloodBot3> ongkuanyang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<herb> Robbie_Crash: someone playing a joke on you?
<Robbie_Crash> apparently
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: doesn't work
<NarbeH> :|
<ongkuanyang> zxcv
<ongkuanyang> dv
<ongkuanyang> vxc
<ongkuanyang> xvx
<ongkuanyang> cx
<ongkuanyang> cv
<ongkuanyang> xc
<FloodBot3> ongkuanyang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robbie_Crash> ongkuanyang what is your problem?
<herb> Robbie_Crash: what happens if you specify the full path to ls when doing your directory listing? /bin/ls
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: can you put a copy of your menu.lst in http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<gr4b> can anyone pls help me setup my wifi,and modem?
<Robbie_Crash> herb that works, I guess the alias is just b0rkd in my .bashrc
<herb> Robbie_Crash: looks that way
<Robbie_Crash> yeah, it was
<Robbie_Crash> now to find the culprit
<shyam_k> can i some how get a console inside the firefox browser?
<cwillu> shyam_k, javascript?
<cwillu> shyam_k, ctrl+shift+j will give you something, install firebug (firefox web developer extension) if you need more
<shyam_k> cwillu: like the problem is the browser can access net under proxy, and i want to run the shell command "offlineimap" and so now i am dreaming of having a console inside browser so that i can run that command under proxy
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92051/
<shyam_k> cwillu: i want something like a shell
<quizme_> is there anything like cPanel for Ubuntu?  (a script to configure Bind and Virtual Hosts)
<shyam_k> :)
<cwillu> shyam_k, you're not making sense, but I think I understand you anyway :p
<cwillu> shyam_k, you'd need to find an equivilant imap command that supports an http proxy, or something else than can tunnel over http
<shyam_k> cwillu: bash inside firefox!:)
<cwillu> shyam_k, ... um, no
<cwillu> shyam_k, won't do what you think it would do
<jeff008> is there any one to help me for part my hardy server whith lvm2?
<Starnestommy> quizme_: maybe ebox
<cwillu> shyam_k, something like openvpn would work though (openvpn can connect over an http proxy, and then you'd just use your normal commands in a normal bash shell)
<shyam_k> cwillu: i just tried configuring proxy for thunderbird.. and even that didnt work!( i have an ip: port as info regarding the proxy and a gateway address too.
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: I don't know what to try next
<herb>  shyam_k something like http://freshmeat.net/projects/mindterm/ ?
<cwillu> shyam_k, the proxy may be intelligently blocking traffic that looks like non-browser'ish things
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: so i have to install windows
<fivetwentysix> whats the point of connecting over a proxy
<shyam_k> herb: i think ssh is blocked for outside..
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: not necessarily.  There might be another solution
<cwillu> NarbeH, what's the problem?
<NarbeH> cwillu:  :(
<herb> shyam_k: that's unfortunate.
<NarbeH> cwillu: touchpad. dell xps 1530
<cwillu> NarbeH, a frown isn't a problem
<almark1> maco: Hello again, can I get a rt kernel from kernel.org? I need one, because Ubuntu Studio uses them
<NarbeH> cwillu: looks crazy
<cwillu> NarbeH, presume that I haven't been watching what you've been saying, and further presume I'm very smart, but also very lazy
<shyam_k> and etching me to the max, people have m$ outlook working under the network!!!:)
<NarbeH> cwillu: i think i have to install windows :|
<cwillu> NarbeH, I still don't have any idea what the problem you're having is
<Starnestommy> cwillu: his touchpad's cursor is acting crazy
<NarbeH> cwillu:  touchpad isn't working
<cwillu> NarbeH, at all?
<almark1> maco: you still here ?
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: it might have something to do with sensitivity
<shyam_k> NarbeH: did you just try configuring the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<NarbeH> shyam_k: no
<keith112123> hello, does ubuntu work with touch screens
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: no i don't think so.
<shyam_k> just adding the details about the synaptics(assuming that as your touchpad driver)
<shyam_k> should do it..
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: what does the cursor do when you try to move it?
<cwillu> keith112123, many/most, although some have issues with being treated as a touchpad rather than a touchscreen (i.e., relative movement instead of absolute movement)
<fivetwentysix> keith112123 like a tablet?
<maco> almark1: sorry. the sources should be the same. its just the compile flags, i think
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: i can't tell. some times it dont move
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: and some times it do crazy things :-s
<almark1> maco: do you mean everytime Ubuntu upgraded the kernel, It still retained the rt feature?
<maco> almark1: i *think* the compiling is what makes it rt
<almark1> maco: oh... that makes since
<keith112123> yea, like a tablet
<MHz128> Using ad-hoc mode, is it possible to connect 2 pc's directly with no router?
<NarbeH> : (( : ((
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: do you know what BIOS version the laptop is using?
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: no. how should i know?
<Starnestommy> NarbeH: it might be shown when you start up your laptop
<n2diy> MHz128, yes, with a cross over cable
<cwillu> NarbeH, do you have a pastebin of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<NarbeH> cwillu: wait
<MHz128> n2diy, i meant with wireless cards
<terryx> getting error while starting ubuntu...
<NarbeH> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92061
<Starnestommy> terryx: what error?
<cwillu> MHz128, create an adhoc network on one machine, and connect to it from the other.  If they're both ubuntu'ish machines (have avahi/bonjour), you should then be able to connect directly using names like foo.local
<n2diy> MHz128, I don't think so, unless you can put one in bridge mode.
<terryx> could not mount /dev/disk...
<cwillu> MHz128, installing openssh-server on one machine will allow you to browse sftp://foo.local/ from the other machine
<terryx> run chkdsk/r from windows ...this should fix the error
<terryx> its says that...
<MHz128> cwillu, awesome!!! what is avahi/bonjour?
<quizme_> Starnestommy: apt-get install ebox ?
<Starnestommy> quizme_: don't forget to prefix that command with sudo
<cwillu> MHz128, it's a zero-conf technology that apple and linux/debian/ubuntu have
<cwillu> MHz128, so once the two machines are on the same network, they can connect, without having to configure ip addresses first
<herb> MHz128: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeroconf
<cwillu> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<cwillu> silly bot
<MHz128> cwillu, oh! so I dont need to set static IPs... ?
<cwillu> MHz128, exactly
<cwillu> NarbeH, one sec
<MHz128> cwillu, awsome thank you!
<cwillu> NarbeH, what kind of laptop was that again
<terryx> my file system has 350mb space left...how to increase that..??
<NarbeH> cwillu: Dell XPS 1530
<IchigoMorino> Whenever I send or receive a message in Pidgin it freezes. It would seem that it is chilly outside and the carrier pidgins are too frozen to deliver anything.
<MHz128> hahah
<allsystemsarego> Hi, I have sound quality issues with my sound card - on the recording/microphone side - how do I go about fixing them? The output from "lspci -nn | grep Audio" is "00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia [1002:4383]" The noise to signal ratio is 5 to 1, I get a lot of static, and my voice is only heard very faintly in the background. Someone suggested that if I have I/O and dma options (or not), to go google for what they
<allsystemsarego>  are for my sound card, but Google didn't turn up anything relevant, or maybe I didn't put in the right keywords. Any ideas?
<oobe> use amsn
<terryx> my file system has 350mb space left...how to increase that..??
<Grasputin> or pidgin
<cwillu> NarbeH, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<systm> im having an use where firefox 3 is going full screen and covering everything on the screen, whenever it is started
<NarbeH> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92051/
<IchigoMorino> oobe: You shouldn't try to convert people, you should try to help them with their problems. I believe aMSN only supports MSN's protocol, right? Then it wouldn't work for me.
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: did you install any plugins and/or have you updated your system recently
<MHz128> cwillu, do I use the "Link-Local" setting when creating the adhoc network?
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: Kopete
<oobe> IchigoMorino, yeah good point
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: I just installed Ubuntu in a VM, it has worked on all other operating systems I have used it on. And stop trying to convert me please.
<oobe> Grasputin,  You shouldn't try to convert people, you should try to help them with their problems.
<j3nal> hi there..i having problem with initramfs..i'm not installing wubi..It happen after hang..then i off pc..after that..it show busybox..how to solve?
<cwillu> NarbeH, line 128 is wrong, it should be ...i8042.nomux=1, not 18042.nomux=1
<cwillu> NarbeH, fix that, rerun sudo update-grub, and reboot
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: I do tech support for a living man.... most people just want the simplest answer....
<Grasputin> So have you done any updates, checked syslog, etc?
<Grasputin> Made any changes to your firewall?
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: If someone is asking how to fix a bruise on a pear; telling them to eat a banana instead isn't going to solve their problem.
<NarbeH> cwillu: ok let me reset ir
<cwillu> NarbeH, you fixed the line and reran update-grub, first though, right?
<NarbeH> Starnestommy: Bios Revision A12
<cwillu> (in that order)
<NarbeH> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> k
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: It does if they are really hungry
<oobe> IchigoMorino, he gets ur point
<R0b0t1> What is the name of the program that views pictures?
<NarbeH> cwillu: :*:*:*:**:
<NarbeH> cwillu: :*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
<NarbeH> cwillu: it works :O:O
<ikonia> NarbeH: please stop that
<NarbeH> cwillu: oh my god
<cwillu> NarbeH, I win :)
 * cwillu always wins :p
<oobe> R0b0t1, i like feh
<NarbeH> cwillu: Starnestommy: thqqqqqqqqqqq
<NarbeH> cwillu: Starnestommy: thq a lot all of youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<NarbeH> :X
<ikonia> NarbeH: PLEASE stop
<Grasputin> I've thrown out some questions... give us some background on what's changes since the last time it worked and when it started acting up.... what steps have you taken so far to resolve the issue
<R0b0t1> Ty
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: The only plugin I have enabled is Nautilus Integration, which was enabled by default so I didn't touch it. I did mess with the settings, but not too much.
<NarbeH> cwillu: Starnestommy: thq a lot and byeeeeeeeeee :) have fun
<ikonia> NarbeH: `try to keep your lines simple without all the nooise
 * cwillu huggles NarbeH and sends him on his way
<cwillu> MHz128, I think so, although I don't know for sure
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: Are you using multiple accounts currently? Sounds like ya are.
<Emmanuel> Àôèãåòü
<ikonia> Emmanuel: english only please
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: I have AOL, WL, Google, and Yahoo! accounts.
<mysticalzero> anyone use herrie here? Had no idea why "Sample rate or amount of channels not supported." was displayed when attempting to playback audio. Hmm.... *thinking hard*
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: Ya might want to try disabling all accounts, signing into each one and if possible chat someone on each service up, to see what the response is like. Maybe one of the services is lagging and it's causing the whole program to slow down
<Grasputin> I use AOL, MSN and Yahoo accounts in Pidgin personally as well
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: I just tried that. It happens with all four services. Whenever I send or receive a message the whole program freezes.
<terryx> how do i copy or cut something to /host folder?
<Grasputin> terryx: Where are you talking about exactly?
<terryx> from ubuntu desktop to filesystem/host
<terryx> its says permission denied
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: Might try opening up Terminal and running pidgin from there.... send some messages and see if anything catches your eye there
<cwillu> terryx, what's filesystem/host?
<ikonia> terryx: there is no /host file system on ubuntu
<paul68> hi what is the syntax to chmod a complete dir with subdirs and files?
<ikonia> terryx: who made /host ?
<terryx> in the middle of download/installing vlc my ubuntu comes blank screen, says reloading demon(2 times) and logout automatic...what this?
<Grasputin> You don't happen to be using proxy servers or anything right?
<ikonia> terryx: deal with one question at a time please
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: Does Pidgin print anything in the terminal?
<rww> cwillu, Grasputin, ikonia: terryx is using Wubi. In Wubi, the Windows partition that the Wubi files are on is mounted to /host/
<terryx> ok...when you goto file system in my computer there is a folder called host
<cwillu> rww, ah, thanks
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: Lemme check a few things real quick like
<ikonia> terryx: where is that file system
<terryx> yes......rww is 100% correct...
<rww> paul68: chmod -R
<ikonia> rww: ahhhh thank you
 * cwillu hasn't had a windows machine recently enough to have noticed wubi beyond the most obvious info about it
<ikonia> !away > Hangwire
<ubottu> Hangwire, please see my private message
<paul68> rww: thanks
<terryx> rww: there is a folder called host, i want to copy my some files to host
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: All it returns is "killed" when I force it to quit.
<terryx> its says permission denied....
<ikonia> terryx: it will do
<deftone77> can't get compiz going with my nvidia 9800gt
<phpmonk> Microsoft officially have 'beta' answers now!! lol
<terryx> no
<ikonia> terryx: it is ntfs and needs to be mounted read/write
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: you want to try `pidgin --debug` and prepare to see a screenfull
<terryx> how
<ikonia> phpmonk: we don't care/need to see it
<ikonia> terryx: within wubi - no idea
<phpmonk> ikonia, beta answers is big joke
<terryx> ok...
<ikonia> phpmonk: I just said we don't care/need to hear about it
<ikonia> phpmonk: it is not on topic to this channel
<rww> terryx: I haven't used Wubi recently, either, so I'm not sure how to help. Are the files you're copying from readable by you? Are you able to create new files in the directory you're copying to? (issue "touch /host/path/to/directory/test" to check)
<phpmonk> ikonia, iggy msg lol
<paul68> rww: before I use the chmod can I execute this without a problem on the /var directory or do I have to be carefull with this
<ikonia> phpmonk: iggy msg ? what are you talking about
<cwillu> paul68, you probably don't want to do that
<_moro_bana_> how do i check whether ubuntu detected my wireless card?
<phpmonk> ikonia, do not be idiot, there are lots of other readers in room than you, piss off
<terryx> forget that...what about this my ubuntu screen goes blank and says reloading demons (2 times) and logout(ask for user and password)???????
<cwillu> paul68, good way to leave yourself open to all sorts of potential security issues, etc
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: "gstreamer: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<rww> paul68: No idea. Generally, though, messing with permissions in system directories is a bad idea.
<_moro_bana_> how do i check whether ubuntu detected my wireless card or not?
<Starnestommy> phpmonk: it's off-topic for this channel
<cwillu> paul68, back up a couple steps, what are you trying to do?
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: What does Pidgin use Gstreamer for?
<terryx> last time blank screen comes when i was downloading/installing vlc
<rww> IchigoMorino: playing sounds for new messages, etc.
<paul68> cwillu: ok problem is this I have a website and I want to download all its content with ftp towards the /var/www directory however it is giving me errors since the root is owner
<ikonia> co_savirus__: why 3 nicks ?
<terryx> forget that...what about this my ubuntu screen goes blank and says reloading demons (2 times) and logout(ask for user and password)???????
<deftone77> can anyone help me configure my video correctly for an XFX 750A Sli motherboard and XFX 9800GT??
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: No idea man
<paul68> cwillu: I was thinking that this might be because I don't have enough rights to access the www folder
<cwillu> paul68, change the group (not the user (chmod -R :yourusername instead of chmod -R username)), and set it on just the subfolder you want
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: Well it makes sense, Ubuntu isn't picking up my VMs virtual soundcard.
<terryx> my ubuntu screen goes blank and says reloading demons (2 times) and logout(ask for user and password)..why???????
<saranya> any one know how to search a file is exist in the system or not through terminal
<saranya> any one know the command for that
<Starnestommy> saranya: locate filename
<cwillu> saranya, locate <piece of name> (database is updated nightly, or by running sudo updatedb)
<paul68> cwillu: since I am not even able to create any directories in the www folder
<cwillu> paul68, so, sudo mkdir /var/www/folder
<cwillu> and then set the permissions on it
<terryx> my ubuntu screen goes blank and says reloading demons (2 times) and logout(ask for user and password)..why???????
<yumark> hello
<dev_> Hi
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: If it's spitting out a *LOT* of messages about sound related stuff, then I would recommend addressing the sound card to actually resolve the issue
<paul68> cwillu: ok will do
<cwillu> terryx, you know pastebin?
<Grasputin> Seems Gstreamer's for webcams and stuff
<cwillu> !pastebin | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> terryx, pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<rww> IchigoMorino: or you could turn off sounds in Pidgin. There's an option for it in Preferences.
<saranya> any one know how to find a file is exist in the system or not and where through terminal
<cwillu> saranya, locate <piece of name> (database is updated nightly, or by running sudo updatedb)
<cwillu> saranya, pay attention, it's not nice to ask a question, miss the answer somebody typed in 3 seconds later, and then re-ask the question 2 minutes later :(
<Grasputin> IchigoMorino: rww's got a point as well
<rww> Grasputin: ah. Seems IchigoMorino left. I wondered why my tab completion stopped working :(
<terryx> my ubuntu screen goes blank and says reloading demons (2 times) and logout(ask for user and password)..why???????
<terryx> done that...
<saranya> cwilu thank u for ur answer and ur advice
<kelvin911> hi i have a desktop and a laptop, and some external usb hdd connected to a desktop, how does my laptop see the hard disk of my desktop?
<cwillu> terryx, done what?
<terryx> my post on paste.ubuntu.com
<cwillu> terryx, you need to give us the address to the paste
<Asterisky> Hi, How do I add a user to a database in PHPMyAdmin?
<Asterisky> Please
<terryx> ok
<Asterisky> Hi, How do I add a user to a database in PHPMyAdmin?
<terryx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92070/
<WebcamWonder> Guys, if I break the dependencies by installing a package which depends on a slightly newer version of one of the packages, will all hell break loose?
<terryx> whats this for?
<saranya> it is necessary give the file name with extension ah?
<ikonia> WebcamWonder: yes
<cwillu> kelvin911, install openssh-server on the desktop, and then connect to it from the laptop from nautilus at sftp://<laptop's name>.local/
<cwillu> WebcamWonder, that's a succinct way of putting it, yes
<cwillu> WebcamWonder, what package, and what version of ubuntu?
<iamelite> hello, Does anyone know how i share my internet connection into my eth0?
<mac1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92071/
<cwillu> terryx, one sec
<WebcamWonder> cwillu: On hardy 64. Package depends on perl >=5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3. I currently have perl 5.8.8-12 installed
<cwillu> WebcamWonder, where is the package from?
<WebcamWonder> cwillu: pidgin 2.5.3
<ikonia> iamelite: iptables, or a proxy package like squid
<WebcamWonder> cwillu: A dependency for it
<cwillu> WebcamWonder, check if the -backports repo has it
<cwillu> terryx, pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<cwillu> terryx, you just gave me a line of text out of irc
<WebcamWonder> cwillu: Ok... I have never dealth with the backports before... want to give me a headstart?
<terryx> no errors
<WebcamWonder> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cwillu> WebcamWonder, admin | software sources, hit the backports checkbox :p
<terryx> just my screen goes blank and logout
<terryx> thats it...
<cwillu> WebcamWonder, then go into synaptic, and see if pidgin has an upgrade
<cwillu> terryx, ___pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors___
<onetinsoldier> iamelite: i'm not familiar with doing connection sharing, but it's done with iptables as ikonia said. there is an app that might help make it somewhat easy called 'firestarter'
<cwillu> terryx, open that file, and pastebin the contents
<rww> WebcamWonder, cwillu: pidgin isn't in intrepid-backports
<WebcamWonder> cwillu: Well, I am getting pidgin from getdeb, so it is partially my responsibility
<terryx> what file
<cwillu> rww, k
<terryx> which is in log?
<cwillu> terryx, ~ is shorthand for your home directory
<iamelite> i have  ried firestarter but i keep getting the error "eth0 is not ready"
<cwillu> terryx, if you open gedit, and go to open, and copy that line in (~/.xsession-errors), it'll open
<terryx> i don't understand...plz tell me step by step...
<cwillu> terryx, open gedit
<terryx> from?
<cwillu> (apps | accessories | text editor)
<terryx> terminal?
<mac1> Hello
<br4d_id> plz need help with compiling empathy 2-25. M4 macros not found
<jim_p> does anybody know an app similar to testdisk?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/testdisk
<WebcamWonder> Found it... It addressed a critical vulnerability published on 2008-12-24 and was proceeded to be patched with  5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3
<WebcamWonder> That would mean it is sitting in the recommended updates
<Ademan> is there any way to see what things there are to configure with update-alternatives ?
<Starnestommy> br4d_id: do you have autoconf and automake installed?
<mac1> I need some help with a fresh ubuntu installation on a nox a14 laptop not handling screen brightness properly, it's impossible to adjust. (Might also have an issue with fan, it does not throttle, just switches on or off).
<br4d_id> Starnestommy: testing autoconf... found 2.61
<terryx> i don't understand...plz tell me step by step...
<cwillu> (apps | accessories | text editor)
<IchigoMorino> Grasputin: I changed the soundcard for the VM and Pidgin works now, along with my sound to. =3
<br4d_id> Starnestommy: it misses  libtool.m4,  glib-gettext.m4, intltool.m4, pkg.m4
<cwillu> terryx, (apps | accessories | text editor)
<terryx> just my screen goes blank and logout
<terryx> done
<terryx> now?
<cwillu> terryx, and go to open, and copy that line in (~/.xsession-errors), it'll open
<terryx> which line?
 * cwillu wonders how much troubleshooting he can get done by repeating lines he's already said
<cwillu> terryx, ~/.xsession-errors
<bazhang> terryx, the line he keeps repeating
<cwillu> ...over, and over, and over :p
<terryx> but where?...in which folder?
<Starnestommy> br4d_id: try installing libtool, libglib2.0-dev, intltool, and pkg-config
<Starnestommy> terryx: the ~ is the folder
<cwillu> terryx, doesn't matter, just type in exactly what I said
<terryx> ok
 * cwillu starts considering a career in drawing-water-from-stones
<dnyy> How do I find out if my second HD is sda1, sda2 or sdb1?
<br4d_id> Starnestommy: libtool is already the newest version
<Grasputin> pft, always..... I think forums.xbox.com is punking me for using ubuntu and firefox....
<cwillu> dnyy, probably sdb
<joot> * will take a gallon
<dnyy> sda2 swap?
<cwillu> dnyy, (sd<drive><#partition>
<dnyy> aah, gotcha
<terryx> ok opened...now?
<cwillu> terryx, copy... and paste... into a pastebin...
<jim_p> does anybody know an app similar to testdisk?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/testdisk
<terryx> the whole written text...right?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com terryx NOT here
<dnyy> Do I need to unmount it before using Storage Device Manager?  I'm trying to make it automount on boot.
<goostav> hej mam pytanie
<br4d_id> Starnestommy: and so the other three packages are already installed
<cwillu> bazhang, I think we're safe there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92070/
<terryx> not herre i know
<Starnestommy> br4d_id: try running aclocal then try compiling again
<bazhang> !pl | goostav
<ubottu> goostav: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<terryx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92079/
<cwillu> thanks
<terryx> now see plz..
<doggzz> bunty broke broke
<hero> thank
<bazhang> doggzz, need a better error report than that
<br4d_id> Starnestommy: configure.ac:61: warning: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library.
<doggzz> bunty worked then broked after distributed-updating effect with aptitude gets-me-a-program
<terryx> found something...i have installed ubuntu today..and i have no drivers
<terryx> even nvidia..
<doggzz> help with broked bunty?
<bazhang> doggzz, what is the exact error message you got
<cwillu> terryx, nothing jumping out at me from that, can you pastebin /var/log/messages?
<bazhang> doggzz, paste.ubuntu.com with the exact error message
<rww> hmm. I vaguely remember a troll that wandered into #ubuntu a while ago. They called Ubuntu "bunty" too.
<systm> how would i add something to $PATH
<cwillu> systm, /etc/environment (global), or by doing a set in your ~/.bashrc
<cwillu> systm, be _very_ careful what you add to your path though
<doggzz> bazhang bunty error messages --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92080/
<cwillu> i.e., your homedir would be a bad idea, as would ./
<systm> cwillu: if i wanted to add my adb for android where should i put that then?
<Starnestommy> br4d_id: I'm not sure how to fix that
<iamelite> ok i tried using iptables to share my internet connection but it says i must log into a root terminal, which.... its not letting me do. or so says the only tutorial i could find
<bazhang> doggzz, what were you doing when you got the error; please be very specific
<cwillu> systm, not sure what that is, but /usr/local/bin is the usual place for customization outside of apt
<doggzz> bazhang i did a bunty-apt-get-dist-upgrade-edgy-elephant and got that bunty error :(
<br4d_id> Starnestommy: thanks, it was already a help. Now I will try to google with the error messages
<iamelite> what is this set of ipv4 settings in my networking
<bazhang> doggzz, there is no such thing.
<iamelite> i see one that says "shared to other computer"
<doggzz> bazhang i did get an error --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92080/
<doggzz> error tells all
<joot> bahzang: you might be being had I think
<bazhang> doggzz, there is no edgy elephant. please take chat elsewhere
<cwillu> doggzz, the entire error, including lines leading up to it, and the exact commands you ran
<virtualhemant> hi FloodBot1
<doggzz> cwillu i post on --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92080/
<cwillu> doggzz, there's only one line there
<bazhang> doggzz, the commands are not there
<doggzz> bazhang you no help?
<cwillu> doggzz, the entire error, including lines leading up to it, and the exact commands you ran
<rww> doggzz: Funny, that error is from a Windows prograsm
<virtualhemant> anbody tried 8.10 yet?
<doggzz> it's a goddamn vs compiler message
<doggzz> idiots
<bazhang> doggzz, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list please
<nibbler> virtualhemant: what do you think?
<cwillu> virtualhemant, way back in october :p
<iamelite> So i am loking at my wireless connection, i right click it at the top of my screeen all the little bars. then i select "edit my connection" and choose my wired connection. under the edit i find ipv4 settings and it saying "shared to other comptuers" can i use this? how does it work?
<virtualhemant> cwillu, ha ha
<virtualhemant> cwillu, how is it?
<Arodon> I'm having a weird issue trying to update: apt-get always fails out claiming it can't resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' yet pinging it works fine...what could be going on?
<bazhang> virtualhemant, do you have a support question?
<cwillu> virtualhemant, fine? :p
<terryx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92083/
<cwillu> terryx, thanks
<virtualhemant> bazhang, no
<terryx> i come in 30min.
<bazhang> virtualhemant, then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<rww> virtualhemant: you may find #ubuntu-offtopic more to your liking, then :)
<iamelite> i hve a support question
<iamelite> no one seems to know the answer
<virtualhemant> bazhang, my apologies
<bazhang> iamelite, you want to share the connection with other computers
<iamelite> yes
<bazhang> iamelite, /msg ubottu ics for info
<jim_p> does anybody know an app similar to testdisk?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/testdisk
<joot> ! ./configure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure
<jim_p> and...
<ardchoille> Is there an app that helps manage a daily diary/journal?
<jim_p> merry xmas people for tomorrow in case i wont see you
<joot> ! make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<iamelite> bazhang ty for sharing this with me. i will again try firestarter and get the same error and come back
<jim_p> ardchoille, evolution can do it
<ackbahr> Hi! I tried installing and uninstalling and reinstalling all packages with the word "flash" in it, but video streams still won't work.... How do I make this work?
<Solarbaby> I am so fricken frustated I think I just came here to tell everyone just that
<iamelite> failed to start firewall
<ardchoille> jim_p: hmm.. I'm not quite happy with the way evolution does things :(
<iamelite> device "eth0" is not ready, please check your connection and try again." message from firestarter firewall initiation
<ackbahr> jim_p: merry Xmas to you too!
<Solarbaby> I've spent nearly 48 hours now trying to geti dual monitors working with Xinerama and its been such a nightmare
<jim_p> ardchoille, seamonkey if it exists then?
<ubuntu-org> yeah, i've got a disk ubuntu, and it's free, how cool ^_^
<jim_p> ackbahr, :)
<jim_p> ardchoille, btw, cant thunderbird do it?
<Solarbaby> if an OS is this hard for dual monitors, and it masters so many other things..  I dunno.. its a horrible experience
<cwillu> Solarbaby, what video card?
<jim_p> ardchoille, and there is also google calendar (dunno if its the same)
<cwillu> Solarbaby, it's generally not hard, but there's alot of really out of date guides out there
<ardchoille> jim_p: not sure, but I'd like to stay with gnome/gtk apps if possible, and seamonkey is quite large just for a simple diary
<Solarbaby> Hello cwillu..  Internal video on a Compaq Evo D510 which is a Intel based chipset... and a Voodoo Banshee 16 meg version
<cwillu> Solarbaby, across two seperate cards isn't going to work unless they're almost identical cards :(
<ardchoille> Solarbaby: this channel works best for support questions, complaining about something is not beneficial
<Solarbaby> ardchoille: I had to vent.. nobody else I know would even understand what I've been going through
<cwillu> Solarbaby, in theory it's possible, but acceleration is nearly impossible (windows falls back to running both cards under vesa, which might work here, haven't tried it)
<jim_p> ardchoille, let me look at apt cache then
<jim_p> cwillu, what cand are you on?
<cwillu> Solarbaby, from a single dual-head card, it's pretty easy though
<jim_p> *card
<jim_p> oooops
<cwillu> cwillu, radeon's, nvidia's, intel's, I have dual-heads on them all :p
<jim_p> i meann Solarbaby, sorry
<ardchoille> jim_p: gjots2 looks like it will work, dual pane text editor for groups in a single file
<Solarbaby> cwillu: I dont care if they do nice graphics or not.. as long as simple software works
<cwillu> Solarbaby, are you trying to dual head across two different cards, one of which is intel, and the other is a voodoo?
<Solarbaby> cwillu: yes
<Solarbaby> cwillu: 3d stuff isn't a big issue..  its just a internet computer
<cwillu> if so, can I suggest that your life would be tremendously easier if you just bought the cheapest nvidia on the market, and used the dualhead on that instead?
<Solarbaby> cwillu: I would certainly consider it...  if its an agp card it has to be very tiny ment for small form factors.. if its ISA then it can be a little larger..  (space issues on this)
<cwillu> Solarbaby, if you insist, I do have a passing interest in being able to do what you want, if you give me an email address I could post you in a week or so (when I have some time)
<joot> When I issue this command it come back as invalid   john@scratchy:~$ autoconf freedroidRPG, 0.11.1 any suggestion please
<cwillu> Solarbaby, you can get agp's in that form factor
<Fedex1993> So i was downloading some files and idling in irc my nvidia drivers crash is there a way i can fix this?
<bazhang> joot, what are you trying to accomplish
<joot> Bazhang trying to install freedroid from developers
<bazhang> joot, from a tarball? a deb package?
<joot> Bazhang; from a tar I extarted to desktop
<joot> extracted
<rww> joot: Umm. You shouldn't need to use autoconf to do that. Use the instructions on the developers' download page: http://freedroid.sourceforge.net/download.php
<bazhang> joot, do you a readme file in there?
<rww> joot: unless they're in the INSTALL file, now that I look...
<joot> Bazhang; Yes but ./configure give no file or directory
<joot> Bazhang; rww: it has a conf ac in the package
<rww> joot: is there an autogen.sh file? If so, try running that. The SVN version of that game has one and needs you to run it, then ./configure; not sure about the stable version
<joot> rww: I will go look one mo
<jim_p> does anybody know an app similar to testdisk?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/testdisk
<cwillu> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<systm> which is closer to ibex, gusty*hardy or dapper?
<cwillu> Nope, sorry.
 * cwillu keeps good backups :/
<cwillu> hardy
<cwillu> dapper is 6.06, hardy is 8.04, intrepid is 8.10
<cwillu> you can upgrade dapper directly to hardy though
<joot> rww: No autogen just a configure ac file
<cwillu> If I've ignored anyone recently, sorry, you're out of luck for me today, I'm going to bed now :p
<rww> joot: Hmm. Maybe try running "aclocal -I m4 && autoheader && automake --add-missing && autoconf". That seems to be the autoconf line they use in https://freedroid.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/freedroid/autogen.sh
<jim_p> thanks cwillu but i look for sth similar
<jim_p> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<onetinsoldier> rww: wow, that looks like a pretty hefty command there
<joot> rww: Thanks I will try that :-)
<jim_p> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<rww> onetinsoldier: Yeah, I didn't make it. Not even sure what bits of it do =/
<iamelite> should have paid attention in networkiing Adress: 192.168.1.1 mask 255.255.0.0 gateway 192.168.11.1    sound right?
 * rww is downloading the tarball joot has to try to figure out if there's an easier way
<onetinsoldier> rww: ahh, i see. i have some like that saved in a file myself ;-)
<iamelite> had to manually assign
<cwillu> iamelite, gateway 192.168.1.1
<cwillu> iamelite, mask is really just a number between 1 and 32 (255.255.255.0 is, for instance, just a really verbose way of saying '24' (255.255.255.0 sets the first 24 bits)
<cua0> hey, i'm having some weird issues. my usb hdd and my ntfs drive don't want to mount. it's like they are lost or there is an error, but i see no error messages
<joot> rww: Error: aclocal: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<cwillu> iamelite, gateway and address need to be the identical for that many bits (so, 255.255.255.0 (or /24), they need to be 192.168.1.x)
<iamelite> cwillu yeah i remember that, just dont remember what value for a local
<cwillu> (or 192.168.10.x, or whatever, as long as its the same)
<cwillu> iamelite, 192.168.x.x, 10.x.x.x, or 172.16.somethingIcan'tRemember.x
<rww> joot: umm. I just grabbed the FreedroidRPG 0.11.1 tar.gz and it has a configure file in it...
<cwillu> iamelite, although both 192.168.x.x and 10.x.x.x are often split up into smaller subnets
<iamelite> cwillu ty, i am set.
<iamelite> and off to do some tests
<oma-opa> hi im running evolution with googlemail and imap, I can send and receive emails, but on the left side there is on top the standard "on this computer" stuff and below that there is my email adress and subfolders like income and trash how can I make only one set of appear?
<joot> rww: ICan you explain to me how to make it work I usually apt-get but this version is not available
<cwillu> cua0, check /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages
<rww> joot: Sure. I downloaded "freedroidrpg-0.11.1.tar.bz2" from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54521&package_id=58238 . Then, I'd assume you'd run ./configure, then make, then make install
<Mageiriki-me-bas> hello
<Mageiriki-me-bas> does anyone know how i will change the codepage on my Ubuntu8.10 to UTF-8?
<cua0> cwillu: everything appears fine in those
<joot> rww: That is the root problem when I cd then ./configure it comes back no such file or dir
<rww> !locales | Mageiriki-me-bas
<ubottu> Mageiriki-me-bas: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<cua0> cwillu: it's recognizing the external hdd, shows in the gui, but when you click the icon in "places" menu it does nothing.
<rww> joot: right. What happens when you issue "ls configure"? Do you get any output?
<Mageiriki-me-bas> rww, thanks!
<rww> joot: sorry, "ls -l configure"
<joot> rww: I will try
<cwillu> cua0, sorry, running off to bed, but try figuring out an equivilent mount command, might give you more feedback
<cwillu> cua0, if you still run windows, might be as simple as rebooting into windows, running a chkdsk on it, and then doing a clean reboot into ubuntu
<cua0> cwillu: seems my fstab is not showing properly i'm going to try a few other things. thanks for the help
<cwillu> if that solves it, ubuntu can be told to force mount it (there's even a chkdsk utility for ntfs), but it's not really considered safe to do so
<cwillu> (although I do, as I have booted windows on this machine in nearly two years)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> ehm, may i make one more question
<cwillu> s/have/haven't/
<terryx> cwillu: i am here, any progress?
<joot> rww: ls: cannot access configure: No such file or directory ....this is from desktop where  freedroid is
<cua0> aye, i think i broke the system when i refused to reboot after kernel update installs.
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Is there a script to install ubuntu ON a bootable usb-stick?
<rww> joot: what about "pwd"?
<onetinsoldier> Mageiriki-me-bas: yes... although i don't know if you can call it a script exactly
<onetinsoldier> Mageiriki-me-bas: it's call unetbootin
<onetinsoldier> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<onetinsoldier> hmmm
<joot> rww: john@scratchy:~/Desktop$ pwd
<joot> /home/john/Desktop
<joot> john@scratchy:~/Desktop$
<cwillu> Mageiriki-me-bas, onetinsoldier, there are scripts, but there's also a simple menu item in one of the config menus to create a usb bootdevice
<rww> joot: okay. Let's back up and I'll run through the basic steps...
<joot> rww: cool
<onetinsoldier> cwillu: that thing doesn't seem to work for a lot of people from what i've seen, didn't work for me either
<onetinsoldier> Mageiriki-me-bas:
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> Mageiriki-me-bas: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<onetinsoldier> cwillu: but thanks! :-)
<rww> joot: 1) download the .tar.gz file to your Desktop. 2) tar -zxf freedroidrpg-0.11.1.tar.bz2 3) cd freedroidrpg-0.11.1 4) ./configure 5) make 6) make install
<rww> joot: now. where are you up to in that list?
<joot> rww: 3
<bullgard4> '~$ file /dev/tty0; /dev/tty0: character special (4/0)' What does '(4/0)' mean?
<onetinsoldier> rww: you should consider having him use 'checkinstall'
<joot> rww: then I went cd desktop so that was wrong I guess
<cwillu> bullgard4, it's a device node, of a particular type (corresponding to a particular driver in the kernel)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> cwillu...
<rww> joot: Yeah, you need to be in the freedroidrpg directory for configure and make to work. Try doing that and see if it helps ;)
<simplenewb> how do I connect to my home PC running tightvnc from within ubuntu? I'm on the same home wifi network at the moment.
 * cwillu wasn't kidding about going to bed now :p
<joot> rww: will do back soon...
<Mageiriki-me-bas> cwillu, actually i need one linux installed ON a usb, not a usb to install linux on hard disk.
<cwillu> Mageiriki-me-bas, look at the eeepc install guides, should largely work the same way
<Mageiriki-me-bas> cwillu,:D
<bullgard4> cwillu: Please explain the particularity. I cannot see an assignment to a number 0  and to a number 4 in your message.
<joot> rww: Success many thanks sorry I am new to compile stuff
<cwillu> bullgard4, look up major/minor numbers
<rww> joot: awesome :). Glad I could help!
<cwillu> bullgard4, and stop keeping me from my warm comfy bed :p
<bullgard4> cwillu: A merry christmas to you!
<Lou_> Every program that calls libc-2.8.90.so instantly dies. Example: Dec 24 17:36:01 lat-ws kernel: [65012.809555] gnome-commander[4719]: segfault at 71 ip b7037b1e sp bfb88d68 error 6 in libc-2.8.90.so[b6fc6000+158000]  Is anyone else having this problem?
<joot> rww: me too Merry Christmas and good night to all of you>>>>
 * cwillu throws a bowl of christmas pudding at bullgard4 
<cua0> cwillu: see, you're still here!
<onetinsoldier> anyone here, besides me, find the man page for the 'find' command a little unwieldy and wish that they could get started learning it via interactive examples? i have found a great tool/app that does this!
<cua0> and i'm out now. thanks for the tip cwillu. it was /etc/fstab corrupted or restored to a previous version and the usb hdd had an unclean dismount from windows so i had to add the -force option in /etc/fstab anyways.
<cua0> onetinsoldier: i can honestly say i've never once man'd find
<onetinsoldier> cua0: oh man.. it's quite a page! if you ask me. the one for lsof looks pretty daunting too, but for some reason i don't have too much trouble understandin it
<onetinsoldier> cua0: if you're interested...  http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html
<cua0> onetinsoldier: sure, thanks. always good to have a repository of links
<onetinsoldier> yw
<systm> how would i figure out whats preventing my G1 from being recognized by adb from the Android SDK Tools?
<j3nal> why i got this when i mount my 2nd sata -> mount:unknown filesystems type 'ext4'?
<Ceres> how do I find what the device name for my wireless network adaptor for my laptop without being connected to a network?
<Ceres> I am using gutsy on a dell latitude c610 and setting up wpa
<cua0> Ceres: usually with those you need to be connected to a hardline first and download the restricted drivers.
<skringla> Ceres: why do you need the name of the wieless adapter for setting up wpa
<Ceres> the drivers work fine
<Ceres> I am just looking for the device name
<cua0> oh, hah, i misunderstood
<cua0> try lspci
<Ceres> thanks
<Starnestommy> j3nal: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Ceres> lspci doesn't give device names (like ath0 or something of that sort)
<Ceres> (or eth0 eth1)
<cua0> oh, then do ifconfig
<Ceres> ifconfig doesn't give that info if it isn't connected to a network
<Ceres> on the wireless
<cua0> should be a -all attribute
<Ceres> thanks
<CornholioTR> how do you manually mount an external usb hdd?
<CornholioTR> intrepid won't see it
<sleepy_cat> can we have an os on the external hard disk
<skringla> CornholioTR: did you try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<onetinsoldier> CornholioTR: does it show up in fdisk -l ?
<CornholioTR> yeah
<Ceres> thank you cua0, that worked
<cua0> Ceres: cool :)
<onetinsoldier> CornholioTR: ok, then mount it with info from that
<CornholioTR> ok
<skringla> CornholioTR: yes, itdid show up on there then?
<cua0> skringla: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<cua0> i just used that as reference to mount my usb hdd and windows partition.
<cua0> er sorry skringla , i meant to link that to CornholioTR
<cua0> CornholioTR: check the link i pasted ^^
<skringla> cua0: I thought I had said something really wrong
<cua0> not at all
<cua0> CornholioTR: it's probably not mounting because it was not unmounted from windows properly. so you'll have to -force it
<CornholioTR> i last used it with linux
<CornholioTR> it's ntfs though
<cua0> try it that way anyways.
<kevin34> sorry to jump in the conversation late but you may be able to use fstab to do what you want
<skringla> CornholioTR: ntfs suport is buggy, I lost a hole partion doing what you are doing, I would mount it to windows and then unmount it just in case
<oma-opa_> hi i found the language-support-de package using synaptic, I want to install it, so openoffice will be in german, the language-support-en is already installed, do I need to uninstall the english one or will the german one be used after installation?
<CornholioTR> skringla: i don't have win right now
<cua0> kevin34: yea, fstab is documented in the link i pasted.
<skringla> CornholioTR: I sugjest you change the format as soon as posible to fat then, if you can get back into it
<kevin34> cool cua0
<Lou_> There is a bad segfault bug in the most recent version of libc-2.8.90.so. This is a major bug. How to report it?
<reddevil> Hello, I have a dialup connection that I want to share with others over wireless lan. How can I do?
<onetinsoldier> Lou_: you running ubuntu 8.10?
<skringla> CornholioTR: fat is alot more stable than NTFS unless you never plan on accessing it with windows then ext3 or some thing
<Lou_> onetinsoldier, yes.
<CornholioTR> i originally formatted as ntfs because i had some dvd images
<CornholioTR> i'll probably format it as ext3 when i get a chance
<onetinsoldier> Lou_: i would try Applications --> System Tools --> Report a problem
<onetinsoldier> oma-opa_: what is the language you have your system set to?
<kevin34> hey this is wayyyy off topic but does anyone here know much about car insurance?
<onetinsoldier> doh! ijust missed him
<mint> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<skringla> CornholioTR: I prefer fat because it is compatible with every thing at least on my externals and thumb drives, windows will not read ext3 to my knoedge
<Lou_> onetinsoldier, can't. That program is also affected.
<onetinsoldier> Lou_: roger. hang on
<kc8pxy> skringla:  it will, butnot without lots of convincing
<ardchoille> running Applications --> System Tools --> Report a problem results in a messagebox: "This problem report is damaged and canot be processed."
<kc8pxy> skringla:  and IIRC it's only read-only last i checked.
<CornholioTR> skringla: you need an ifs for win
<skringla> kc8pxy: thats what I thought, to much work it sounds like
<skringla> i'll stick with fat
<carlosz> ji
<carlosz> some one speak spanish ?
<sara-> jack control stops iplayer working :S
<ardchoille> !es | carlosz
<ubottu> carlosz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onetinsoldier> Lou_: i'm not sure really. you could try installing 'reportbug'. i think you'd have to have your MTA installed and configured
<kc8pxy> skringla:  I've seen it fsck up my ext*'s,   so i don't mess with it..   boot my linux and feed my windows files, with ntfs-3g :)
<carlosz> well
<CornholioTR> skringla: at last it worked
<Lou_> onetinsoldier, ok. Thanks.
<carlosz> i need some one explorerfor my ubuntu
<ardchoille> carlosz: what is the problem?
<CornholioTR> thanks a lot
<onetinsoldier> Lou_: you're welcome and good luck
<carlosz> i want one web explorer
<skringla> CornholioTR:  good for you, took me a while to mount a drive through command line
<carlosz> because firefox is to slow
<onetinsoldier> time for bed, night all
<ardchoille> carlosz: there are other web browsers in the repos, try epiphany-browser
<carlosz> ok thanks ardchoille :D
<ardchoille> carlosz: there is also galeon
<skringla> carlosz: try lynx
<ardchoille> carlosz: are you looking for a gui web browser or text-based?
<carlosz> :\
<skringla> carlosz: it works from the command line, can be handy
<Agent_Ubuntu> Hi all, I have a question, sorry for my english ;), Now, I have got  security and recommends updates, but I can't download, the download doesn't start, why?
<carlosz> gui
<Agent_Ubuntu> I have main server
<ardchoille> carlosz: epiphany-browser and galeon are in the repos
<carlosz> thanks men
<carlosz> :D
<ardchoille> carlosz: I can help you make firefox faster if you want
<carlosz> :o
<carlosz> yeahplis
<carlosz> please
<ardchoille> carlosz: open firefox and type this into the urlbar: about:config
<carlosz> ok
<ardchoille> carlosz: in the "Filter" textbox type this in: ipv6
<bhavik> can any one help me for how to install the printer on workstation in ltsp server
<bhavik> can any one help me for how to install the printer on workstation in ltsp server
<bhavik> can any one help me for how to install the printer on workstation in ltsp server
<FloodBot3> bhavik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin34> i'll follow along too :)
<carlosz> ok i find ipv6
<carlosz> sorry for my inglish
<ardchoille> carlosz: if the key network.dns.disableIPv6 is true, double-click it to make it false. we're going to be working with a few keys so keep that window oipen
<carlosz> its false
<Agent_Ubuntu> ok, now I can, thanks
<ardchoille> carlosz: ok, that one is done. in the Filter textbox, type in :pipelining
<ardchoille> carlosz: ok, that one is done. in the Filter textbox, type in: pipelining
<bhavik> can any one help me for how to install the printer on workstation in ltsp server??
<carlosz> ok
<ardchoille> carlosz: make the network.http.pipelining and network.http.proxy.pipelining keys to true
<kevin34> what does that do
<ardchoille> pipelining, speeds things up
<carlosz> ok ready
<ardchoille> carlosz: double-click the network.http.pipelining.maxrequests key and change 4 to 8
<kevin34> cool
<kevin34> im doing all this too i'll let you know how much it helps me out :)
<ardchoille> ok :)
<kevin34> thanks a bunch chief
<ardchoille> np
<kevin34> wish i could save these configs
<ardchoille> kevin34: they're saved in the prefs.js file in your firefox folder, irrc
<kevin34> what about for win
<kevin34> i have both on the network
<carlosz> k im ready
<ardchoille> no idea, I haven't touched Windows in 7 years
<kevin34> k
<kevin34> sorry carlosz
<ardchoille> carlosz: now, restart firefox and see if it's faster
<unop> kevin34, should be the same on windows too
<carlosz> ok  very thanks :D
<ardchoille> unop: really? good info, thanks
<ardchoille> carlosz: much faster?
<kevin34> do i need to save first or anything?
<carlosz> yeaah :D
<ardchoille> carlosz: There are more tweaks here, but I haven't done the others: http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Speed-Up-Firefox_31.html
<carlosz> its more faster
<ardchoille> kevin34: no, just restart firefox
<ardchoille> carlosz: Cool :)
<carlosz> :D:D
<carlosz> heymen
<kevin34> hmmm
<carlosz> and the adobe flash player ?
<ardchoille> !flash | carlosz
<ubottu> carlosz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kevin34> i'm not really noticing a huge dif but i am on a ten meg connection
<carlosz> i dont have flash player for ubuntu
<ardchoille> kevin34: There are more tweaks here, might help: http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Speed-Up-Firefox_31.html
<kevin34> sweet
<kevin34> thanks man
<ardchoille> carlosz:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ardchoille> kevin34: yw :)
<carlosz> i have amd64 :\
<carlosz> and ubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> carlosz: I'm not sure about flash for 64bit systems
<carlosz> ok man thanks :D
<carlosz> dont worry :p
<kevin34> most pages come up really quick anyhow
<carlosz> im new in unix
<carlosz> and ilike that :D
<ardchoille> carlosz: you have Linux, not unix
<carlosz> its more better than windows
<ichbinesderelch> carlosz: get yourself "cowsay" and like it even more :P
<kevin34> wow a lot of tweaks on that site
<RocketJumper21> go here to get the Adobe Flash 10 plugin beta for Ubuntu x64 ... http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<MistDragn> biggest public chan on the network, ubuntu must be pretty awesome
<kevin34> yes it is
<ardchoille> MistDragn: I've been using Ubuntu since 2005 and I can attest that it is the best distro, IMHO. My 8 year old niece even uses it instead of others OS's
<MistDragn> i heard you can put ubuntu on a ps3
<MistDragn> well i should duck before saying this, but i'm a winblose user, just cause i know the keyboard shortcuts and i'm very fast with it
<MistDragn> not vista of coz :>
<RocketJumper21> download, then extract the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kevin34> i like xp myself
<kevin34> just because you like ubuntu you dont have to hate everything else
<MistDragn> lotta people hate windows just because, various legitimate reasons
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest98990> c'è qualcuno ?
<kevin34> you hurt my feelings
<kevin34> haha
<Guest98990> http://xtreme-corp.net
<MistDragn> hehe, so what makes ubuntu better than other dists? i would need one with an easy install
<Guest98990> http://xtreme-corp.net for calcio , xxx,film,games,software
<kevin34> fuck off
<kevin34> not you mist
<MistDragn> yeah of course i'm not the one trolling
<kevin34> :)
<MistDragn> if ur gonna do that stuff why not at least target a less educated user base..
<ardchoille> Please watch the language and keep the channel family-friendly, I have an 8 year old who frequents this chanel
<kevin34> oh yikes sorry about that chief
<kevin34> didnt know that
<Insectoid> The situation: I am a blind user well experienced with Linux (mostly gentoo and Debian) who wants a poke at 8.10.  Ubiquity, of course, doesn't work with ORCA, Gnome's screen reader so I need (untrained) sighted assistance to install.  All's fine until I get up to the partition manager.  I've got two drives in this notebook: a 160 and a 320 gig.  I've set aside 10 gigs to try Ubuntu (currently  unpartitioned.) I have my sighted
<Gnea> kevin34: just don't talk like that at all in here, period.
<bhavik> any one help me for install the printer on workstation in ltsp ubentu server
<Gnea> !printer | bhavik
<ubottu> bhavik: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kevin34> yes thats why i just said sorry and didnt know
<MistDragn> thats the main reason i dont use *nix as my primary OS.. drivers.
<MistDragn> but i would love to get at some raw packets >:>
<Gnea> MistDragn: works fine here, most drivers are built-in
<Gnea> more drivers in ubuntu than in vista, that's for sure
<MistDragn> yeah i am a die hard winblose user and i haven't ever touched vista except when i absolutely had no choice
<ardchoille> MistDragn: Building your own computers is easy to learn and allows you to pick and choose hardware that you already know runs well with Ubuntu.
<Gnea> XP has come a long way, they've done a really good job with it
<MistDragn> well i am in the market to get a new pc after the holidays
<yuan> ==
<The_Joe_> I have a second HDD in my PC - but everytime I login I need to manually mount it and authenticate, is there anyway I can make it mount automatically?
<MistDragn> but in order to be sold on a *nix dist i'd need to know that i can still game with it
<Insectoid> Gnea: Seven years later...
<ardchoille> Windows OS chat really should go to another channel
<Gnea> Insectoid: HEH.
<gui____> hi
<MistDragn> just curious if ubunut can run pc compatible games or if i'd need a virtual machine
<MistDragn> and if so, how much a virtual machine would degrade performance
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, Wine/CrossOver/Cedega will _help_, but they're not perfect.
<ardchoille> !wine | MistDragn you might look into this
<ubottu> MistDragn you might look into this: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<gui____> I have a problem one of my disk is very poor in data transfer all details are there : http://pastebin.com/m45f13fa0 pls help me ;)
<Insectoid> MistDragn: Wine will let you run some things -- it really depends what type of games you want to run.
<bhavik> Thank you very much... i go through...
<RocketJumper21> MistDragn use WINE or CrossOver
<MistDragn> wonder if i'd be better off getting a mac with linux core and running ubuntu as an optional boot OS
<Ad_> wat about ubuntu as PRIM and wind as VM
<Gnea> MistDragn: cedega is also great for games, but be prepared to pay for it
<Gnea> it's cheap, though
<MistDragn> doesn't that defeat the purpose of open source ;)
<Insectoid> MistDragn: If you want to pay the "apple tax" -- the smartest thing in my opinion is to build your own box (it isn't hard and you can install everything from xp to Ubuntu to Leopard on it with a little research)
<The_Joe_> Gnea, It's GPL so getting it for free is OK. I guess.
<Gnea> !cedega | MistDragn
<ubottu> MistDragn: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Gnea> MistDragn: not at all
<sara-> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> MistDragn: do note: dell sells computers with ubuntu on it, dell makes money off of it. there's nothing, anywhere, that states that you can't make money with it.
<Insectoid> Now if only Linux accessibility was a little less ... epic fail?
<Gnea> hrm yes, there are many issues yet to be tackled
<Gnea> like this pulseaudio thing
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, Open Source just means the Source is avaliable - "Free Software" does not mean free.
<MistDragn> you'd just think if the source was available that someone would make a free version
<Gnea> MistDragn: there's a difference between "free speech" and "free beer"
<Insectoid> Gnea: Yeah -- and just generally Orca.  I can't believe anyone actually uses that without going mad.
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, There probably is, you might even be able to get the source from somewhere and build it yourself
<Gnea> MistDragn: only if you're blind and interpret things without any common sense
<ardchoille> Insectoid: perhaps the orca/Ubuntu devs need to hear input from users like you, sounds to me like an opportunity for you to help make things better :)
<fde> MistDragn: Find a case where that isn't true.
<MistDragn> the amount of effort to find a case doesn't outweight how bad i care to be right ;)
<Gnea> MistDragn: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<MistDragn> er, it does :>
<Insectoid> ardchoille: The Orca devs are very well aware of their issues -- not being able to click Install on the desktop without jumping through hoops on the LiveCD, for instance, they just don't seem to ever make progress on fixing them.
<fde> MistDragn: You're simply wrong though, every case where a software is GPL, there is a free version around.
<MistDragn> im fine with that
<itai-michaelson> hi, i'm getting an error on boot that /home/.dmrc is not owned by user. i found a solution here :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971110, but my question is- do i need to write HOME and USER in capital letters when inputting the commands?
<apparle> data gets copied very very slowly on USB flash disk.... whereas it is copied normally on windows
<ardchoille> Insectoid: patience is a virtue, sometimes devs on one project are also devs on other projects.
<fde> Insectoid: Complaining in an IRC channel doesn't improve anything, the Ubuntu name is so fitting for open source, its only as good as its separate parts, and right now the only people interested particularly in accessibility are Sun.
<MistDragn> are there any links in the topic that would enable me to find pro-ubuntu compatible hardware?
<Gnea> itai-michaelson: it's saying $HOME and $USER not HOME and USER, so yes, they need to be uppercase
<MistDragn> as well as that would indicate how well ubuntu performs from a music/video media creation standpoint?
<ardchoille> !hcl | MistDragn
<ubottu> MistDragn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Insectoid> ardchoille: It's not even so much the devs -- they're quite great guys, it's just gah! They need more people working on this stuff, but when getting the system setup to even start helping is so bloody difficult they won't get said help -- vicious cycle.
<MistDragn> sweet thx
<Gnea> fde: complaining does, actually, get attention. complaining in a constructive manner actually does help.
<bwaoul> hi every body
<bwaoul> i want to reinstall grub
<fde> Gnea: In #ubuntu though? I can think of a lot of places that would be much more constructive.
<Gnea> fde: all the time.
<MistDragn> a.k.a. "BUMP!"
<mysticdarkhack> morning all
<MistDragn> morning mdh
<bwaoul> morning
<Insectoid> ardchoille: I.E. casual coders like myself would love to help with Orca and other Linux accessibility but conditions for entry make it nearly impossible.
<The_Joe_> Hm. No one did tell me about the HDD mounting...
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know a good gdm theme but simular to the current one without the big ubuntu logo?
<The_Joe_> mysticdarkhack, www.gnome-look.org
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: have you seen other gdm themes ubuntu offers? have you seen http://www.gnome-look.org ?
<Gnea> mysticdarkhack: www.gnome-look.org has a plethora
<The_Joe_> ardchoille, Beat you to it - and you Gnea
<Gnea> The_Joe_: no need for that.
<progex> <s
<fde> MistDragn: audacity is decent for audio creation, there is also mixxx and jokoshur depending on what you want... pitivi and kino are the best video editors in the archive, but cinelerra is much better
<Blaise> fde: Have you had much luck using a guitar as an audio input?
<fde> Uhh... jokosher*
<mysticdarkhack> The_Joe_, I know but what name or how can I find the same gdm without the logo. It took me to long to find it.
<fde> Blaise: I don't own a guitar... I rarely even listen to music containing them
<MistDragn> i use a mixer for my audio recording, firewire connection.
<MistDragn> direct line in works but you lose quality
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: you can always copy a gdm theme from /ust/share/gdm/themes and modify it to suit your needs
<The_Joe_> mysticdarkhack, What he said.
<Insectoid> Blaise: I run all my instruments through the board and in with a 1/4 to pin jack and record stereo in audacity
<mysticdarkhack> hmm
<mysticdarkhack> good point
<Blaise> fde: Ok, it's just that I connect a guitar to my machine through a foot pedal (Zoom GFX), this has worked on Windows, but doesn't on ubuntu
<mysticdarkhack> thanks
<bhavik> thank you very  much .. but i cannot detect the hardware on thin client ...
<tux9778> how do i increase the video card mb?
<MistDragn> overclock the RAM
<ardchoille> tux9778: you would need to buy a new card
<tux9778> thats not good for a laptop lol
<bhavik> i want to install the printer on workstaion in ltsp server of ubentu, i configure the lts.conf..i runt the printer and add the the printer.
<bhavik> i want to install the printer on workstaion in ltsp server of ubentu, i configure the lts.conf..i runt the printer and add the the printer.but its hanged...
<MistDragn> i want ice cream
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, But it's winter "/
<MistDragn> yellow snow cones on sale
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, Watch out where those huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow.
<MistDragn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<The_Joe_> :P
<MistDragn> im calling overtime on myself
<The_Joe_> D'oh I forgot what I came in here for now...
<The_Joe_> Oh yeah
<The_Joe_> I have a second HDD in my PC - but everytime I login I need to manually mount it and authenticate, is there anyway I can make it mount automatically?
<MistDragn> find out command line for the mounting action and put it in a batch-like file on startup?
<Blaise> I have a problem with my boot screen not displaying, my monitor says the resolution cannot be displayed, until X starts, then everything is fine, any reason for this?
<ferranp> ﻿Hi, how to install cmemcache in ubuntu, I'm have this error wit test.py: mcm_server_stats():3025: unknown stat variable: pointer_size, cmemcache-0.95, libmemcache-1.4.0.rc2, thanks
<MistDragn> yes, there is a reason.
 * Andr00 dose the cha-cha all around the room
 * ikonia requests Andr00 doesn't do random me commands
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, That would ask me to authenticate every time I log in
<Andr00> haha ok
<MistDragn> you can't put your username/pass in the command?
<MistDragn> i know jack about ubuntu
<MistDragn> i guess it's not smart to have your username pass in a free text file for security reasons
<The_Joe_> Of course not
<MistDragn> write a little encryption/decryption app and run that on startup, have it interpret an encrypted file in order to submit the u/p
<The_Joe_> You REALLY know jack about Ubuntu
<MistDragn> hahahahahha so true
<koshar2> The_Joe_ put it in your fstab file
<MistDragn> eat my crontab
<The_Joe_> koshar2, Who?
<MistDragn> ubuntu sounds kinda like an ancient ball playing game.. maybe the one where they throw human heads
<koshar2> The_Joe_ place an entry in the fstab to mount your second drive
<The_Joe_> Where's fstab?
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, "Ubuntu" is Swahili(?) - it means "Humanity"
<MistDragn> so we're both right
<koshar2> The_Joe_ /ect/fstab
<The_Joe_> koshar2, Ok - I'll try that, thanks
<Andr00> speaking of random, i think instead of having linux distros like ubuntU and redhat and debian, the linux community should focus on making distros for states and countrys..... like "London OS" and "United States OS"
<MistDragn> hmm... i can't find my ect folder, maybe its etc
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MistDragn> Andr00: which ones will have a back door?
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere
<MistDragn> !ot
<bazhang> MistDragn, please
<MistDragn> sorry I thought I was being subtle
<The_Joe_> koshar2, Ok - I have no idea what all that in fstab means
<koshar2> The_Joe_ ahh the joy of learning, once you read a few tuts it will all be clear,
<MistDragn> Ubuntu Forums > The Ubuntu Forum Community  > Other Community Discussions  > Tutorials & Tips > How to fstab - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<The_Joe_> MistDragn, Wow you're fast O.o
<Andr00> the govs might drop windows for linux
<The_Joe_> Andr00, That's called "Wishful Thinking"
<MistDragn> i thought china already did that
<koshar2> The_Joe_ just remember to BACK IT UP before messing round so you can always revert back
<bazhang> Andr00, The_Joe_ MistDragn chat elsewhere
<The_Joe_> koshar2, Of course
<Andr00> i bilive linux is good enought
<moza> hello, does someone know how to get rid of a proxy under gnome (ubuntu 8.04)
<moza> ?
<Andr00> i would even go as far tosay that i would trust linux with my life
<madsal> Hello
<The_Joe_> bazhang, He'll come back wondering why you did that.
<madsal> Sinhala therena ekek innawada?
<archman> how to mount external 300gb hd? in gutsy
<archman> via usb
<The_Joe_> archman, Terminal - sudo mount /media/name-or-location-of-disk
<The_Joe_> Unless you just formatted in which case you'll need to plug it out then back in.
<archman> how can i know which is the hd? btw.: no new hardware in /media...
<The_Joe_> I always have that problem... Sorry I don't know much more than that. There's probably another way.
<Kartagis> help. i don't know what i d
<Kartagis> help. i don't know what i did but my sound slide is gone and i can't turn the sound up/down using the front knob
<archman> The_Joe_: btw devices are 'mapped' in /dev :)
<The_Joe_> archman, I never figured out what the hell /dev is to be honest.
<pen> Kart: What was the last thing you did before this happened?
<Uther_P> can anyone tell me where I find what causes the console text to be buffered when opening the pager (less, man ect...) then restored when quitting them?  I can't seem to track it down and its very anoying
<moza> The_Joe_, /dev is where the external devices appear (that's my understanding of it)
<Slart> moza: get rid of a proxy? uninstall it? or are you talking about evading an external proxy?
<Uther_P> I would like it to behave more like most other linux/unix consoles: when I quit a pager, I want a prompt, but still wanna see what was in the pager before I quit
<jitu3485> hi , how can I make a custom ubuntu installation cd which will have all the packages/software installed on my system?
<terryx> how to install envy
<Slart> !envy | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<moza> Slack_, uninstall it... synaptic is not working and i'm pretty sure it's because it tries to get through a proxy (and it shouldn't)
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ? i've already tried to set up a static address ip as shown there but with no result : (eth0 is my wifi interface) http://paste.ubuntu.com/92145/
<brainac0cult> mmm
<terryx> how to install it
<ardchoille> The /dev directory contains the special device files for all the devices. The device files are created during installation, and later with the /dev/MAKEDEV  script.
<ikonia> terryx: don't use envy
<terryx> why?
<terryx> i have nvidia fx5500
<brainac0cult> nvidia is col
<ardchoille> !nvidia | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<achadwick> Uther_P: PAGER=more, IIRC. Not that you're still around.
<Slart> moza: your synaptic is broken?
<moza> i typed export "http_proxy=" in a terminal, and then did apt-get update
<Slart> moza: afaik you don't need an internet connection to uninstall software
<moza> since then, my graphical synaptic tells me that some updates are available (for openoffice.org and so on)
<ardchoille> I ran the "Report a problem" app and it crashed. Is this a known issue?
<moza> but when it tries to connect to internet to get the packages, the error is "403 forbidden"
<Slart> moza: hmm.. I really don't know then..try asking the channel again
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ? i've already tried to set up a static address ip as shown there but with no result : (eth0 is my wifi interface) http://paste.ubuntu.com/92145/
<nibbler> moza: sounds like proxyerror
<nibbler> you have/need a proxy moza?
<nibbler> Koordin: so your interface' ip gets lost after a minute?
<moza> (sorry interrupted by phone)
<Koordin> nibbler i don't know what happens after a minute but i don't have internet anymore and i'm bound to 'sudo dhclient'
<moza> nibbler, i don't need a proxy where i am right now
<mysticdarkhack> Morning again
<moza> i needed a proxy at school, and i configured it back at that time
<nibbler> Koordin: well, you could "sudo watch dhclient ..." but that would be no more than a stupid workaround
<moza> what would do "watch"
<moza> ?
<nibbler> moza: so start apt in a shell with no set proxy?
<moza> i did that
<nibbler> moza: execute the command once in 2 seconds :)
<nibbler> sorry, Koordin
<mysticdarkhack> I edit my gdm theme but forgot to backup first
<moza> lol, yes, stupid workaround...
<nibbler> Koordin: so -n 60 maybe even
<Zaribenn> anyone know how to fix the problem with screen flickering ?
<moza> nibbler, i did that, but my apt didn't install the updates
<nibbler> Koordin: you should check your logs what happens to your interface/ip
<Koordin> nibbler, where ?
<nibbler> moza: did u update before upgrading?
<nibbler> Koordin: /var/log/{syslog,messages}
<mysticdarkhack> so if anyone would kindly go to their /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human and send me a cop of Human.xml or copy the text to me
<Tommy_HA> Hi, how can I find out which type of memory is installed in my system without opening the box? I need to know if it's DDR1 or DDR2.
<nibbler> Tommy_HA: dmidecode, lshw
<mysticdarkhack> or maybe send it to me here xdcc
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6e8996eb
<Tommy_HA> nibbler: thx
<terryx> why mcomputer goes hang all the time...can anybody tell me please
<moza> nibbler, i did a lot of things lately... 0)starting with a fully working 8.04 ubuntu+kde3.5 1)update of 8.04 2)upgrade to 8.10 3)be afraid of kde4 4)trying to get back to kde3 (not possible under 8.10) 5)installing back 8.04 from a live cd and keeping my /home 6)facing a lot of problems with my internet connection...
<nibbler> terryx: your computer goes hang all the time
<terryx> yes
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, thank you so much
<moza> (i'm under gnome right now)
<Fret18> Gnome pwns. B)
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: I can upload a tarball of the entire theme if needed
<nibbler> moza: gnome>kde :D   but anyway, do aptitude update then upgrade and see if it works
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, yeah that be good too if you would mind
<moza> i don't want to upgrade to ibex...
<nibbler> moza: that wont upgrade you to ibex
<moza> ok
<nibbler> moza: as long as you use the right/original sources
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: no problem, homd on..
<moza> without exporting a void proxy, apt-get tells me "403 forbidden"
<nibbler> moza: anything more than this?
<nibbler> moza: like a few more lines of the console....
<terryx> why mcomputer goes hang all the time...can anybody tell me please
<moza> nibbler, doing the upgrade right now
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack:  wget http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/temp/Human.tar.gz
<Fret18> what happens terryx?
<robinpahw1> ﻿My Vim has stopped displaying colors when i use to edit my dot c files or any other program file, it just shows me black text - any body has any idea ?
<Fret18> exactly.
<sara-> x11vnc -forever -usepw -httpdir /usr/share/vnc-java/ -httpport 5800   what does that do, i saw it on a site that advises i open a port on my pc to use vnc... thats like a welcome mat
<moza> nibbler, the upgrade is working just fine, thanks for telling me that it wouldn't upgrade to ibex :)
<keule_on> hi there - i have a problem with the resolution under intrepid - i only have 800x600 and 60hz - there is nothing in my xorg.conf - and i dont have any idea.... the concept in intrepid changed i red - so does anybody have an idea?
<nibbler> moza: u r welcome :)
<Fret18> try resetting the xorg
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, once agian, thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<nibbler> moza: btw, i think best practice is using "save-upgrade"... just for future use....
<actafool> anyone know how to fix the problem with screen flickering ?
<nibbler> actafool: there is 1k possible reasons for screen flickering
<terryx> my ubuntu hangs random amount of time...some time auto logout in middle of any work...movies...mp3...downloading...what i do??????????????????????
<actafool> lol
<moza> nibbler, does it save the current settings just in case?
<Koordin> nibbler this is what happens during the minute of "connected" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/92152/ (syslog)
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone know a good app to monitor bandwidth cap for ubuntu?
<actafool> fux ;(
<nibbler> actafool: often TFT screens flicker when connected via RGB signal, bad shielding, wrong freq, broken device etc
<Fret18> backup and reinstall
<mysticdarkhack> just curious here
<actafool> well my screen isnt tft
<actafool> its Compaq p700 17'
<amortvigil> does anyone how to run netcfg in fish?
<MistDragn> yes.
<terryx> my ubuntu hangs random amount of time...some time auto logout in middle of any work...movies...mp3...downloading...what i do??????????????????????
<nibbler> moza: it just upgrades packets taht you already have on your systems to more recent version, and only breakes packeges once in a while :D
<MistDragn> terryx; reinstall the OS
<amortvigil> MistDragn: if you do please tell me
<actafool> it write requered resolution and refresh frequency must be 1024x768 @ 85 HZ
<MistDragn> amortvigil: i dont, but someone does
<actafool> but my refresh freq is 60 hz
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: I use gkrellm to monitor bandwidth, cpu, procs, hd sizes, email, memory, swap and other things, it's a great app
<actafool> maybe thats the problem idk
<MistDragn> who's idk?
<terryx> have done 3-4 times..installed with windows xp...(inside windows)
<moza> nibbler, ok, thanks, i take good note of this, save-upgrade :)
<actafool> idk = i dont know
<Fret18> terryx: make the files backup and reinstall ubuntu.
<nibbler> moza: safe, not save
<nibbler> Koordin: what interface are you using to connect to inet?
<MistDragn> TCP/IP
<moza> ok, safe-upgrade
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, well can it monitor bandwidth usage
<terryx> u understand..inside windows like webui
<Koordin> nibbler, eth0 for the wifi
<terryx> dual boot of windows and ubuntu
<Fret18> terryx: wubi?
<terryx> yes
<nibbler> Koordin: eth0 for wifi sounds strange enough, but ok
<terryx> wubi.........
<moza> i'll see if this upgrade did any good to the rest of my problems, have a good day and thanks again
<MistDragn> wubi.
<Fret18> terryx: then, it's a bit worse...
<terryx> why?
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, comcast and other isp is start to cap bandwidth so just need something to help know my usage
<Fret18> terryx: wubi installer will probably have to download all files again.
<Fret18> terryx: have you tried loggin in using failsafe mode?
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: oh, no, I don't think gkrellm monitors how much you've used, it just displays the current and last minute or so
<terryx> no
<Fret18> logging*
<MistDragn> mysticdarkhack; IPCOP?
<terryx> whats that option for>
<terryx> ?
<Fret18> terryx: try it. There's this option in the login screen.
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, I find app for windows but I'm a full linux user
<nibbler> Koordin: avahi-daemon[4783]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.2 on eth1.IPv4.  <--- avahi binds this ip to eth1, this might be the prblem, you have 2 NICs in same network?
<terryx> then what?
<Fret18> terryx: then try doing an update.
<terryx> why update
<Koordin> nibbler, NICs ?
<nibbler> Koordin: network interface cards
<terryx> last time i do whole update and my ubuntu gets corrupted
<Fret18> terryx: if your Ubuntu has corrupted files, it can probably fix.
<terryx> i have to install it again
<mysticdarkhack> MistDragn, you tried it?
<laperr> is there a ubuntu-ps3 room
<terryx> how
<terryx> with upate
<terryx> ?
<Fret18> yes
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: perhaps this?  bandwidthd - Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs
<terryx> what about last time
<nibbler> Koordin: like having wlan and cable connected at the same time, or even two of the same kind...
<keule_on> hi there - i have a problem with the resolution under intrepid - i only have 800x600 and 60hz - there is nothing in my xorg.conf - and i dont have any idea.... the concept in intrepid changed i red - so does anybody have an idea?
<Fret18> terryx: my graphics card files were corrupted, but were fixed by an update.
<nibbler> Koordin: as he is assigning IP to eth1, and you say you use eth0
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: apt-cache search bandwidth | more
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, guess I'll give it a tried
<Koordin> nibbler, i have to NICs, one on wifi, and one on ethernet, but the ethernet cable is not plugged and i don't want to use the ethernet interface (eth1)
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, so you not worrying about bandwidth cap?
<Fret18> terryx: maybe you've done something wrong during the update setup. Try updating now. If it doesn't work, you'll probably have to reinstall Ubuntu.
<nibbler> ok, but somehow it is assigend an ip, see the line i pasted b4. so you have 2 interfaces with same ip, this wont work obv.
<nibbler> Koordin:
<terryx> let me try one more thing
<terryx> bye n thanx
<Fret18> ok
<ardchoille> mysticdarkhack: I don't transfer enough to worry about it really
<Fret18> no problem.
<kexman_> hi
<kexman_> could anyone help me install an ubuntu kernel ?
<kexman_> i have the system installed
<alec> im having trouble connecting to a network. in networks i see the other machines but when i open the icon theres nothing there. im connected wirelessly so this may not be ideal but can anyone help with this??
<kexman_> i just need the kernel
<nibbler> Koordin: so maybe deactivate eth1, or set it to static in /etc/netwo*/interfaces
<FloodBot3> kexman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fret18> terryx: also try getting help in the Ubuntu forum.
<mysticdarkhack> ardchoille, lol I see. Well At least that a good thing in you side
<kexman_> i am right now on the livecd in a terminal window under X :)
<ardchoille> kexman_: if you have installed Ubuntu, then you should have a kernell too
<Fret18> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<kexman_> its not me who started the installation
<kexman_> but i need to finish it :)
<kexman_> i dont know ubuntu... i would like just to install an ubuntu kernel and configure grub accordingly
<kexman_> could anyone assis me with that ?
<kexman_> ardchoille: well i have
<nibbler> kexman_: insert cd, boot, click continue 1k times, read what is written, and everything should be fine
<kexman_> ardchoille: its not me who installed the ubuntu
<mysticdarkhack> Every linux distro always come with a kernel no matter what or else the os won't function
<ikonia> kexman_: ubuntu installs the kernel for you
<Fret18> Anyone here uses/used Epiphany browser?
<Stanlin> what is epyfany
<kexman_> ikonia: nibbler do i need initrd ?
<ikonia> kexman_: you just need to boot from the install/livecd and follow the installation instructions on script
<Fret18> A GNOME browser.
<ikonia> kexman_: let ubuntu do all that for you
<kexman_> hehh
<kexman_> but someone messed wit hhits
<ikonia> kexman_: you don't need to worry about that, the install will do it all for you
<nibbler> kexman_: you usually have it. dont know if YOU need it
<kexman_> and i now dont know if i need that or not
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway, I'm off now all
<mysticdarkhack> Take care and thanks for the help
<Crewsr3_1> I would like to give back to the community "get involved" by helping with a particular package can someone point me in the right direction so that I can help
<ikonia> kexman_: don't worry about it, let ubuntu manage your kernel
<kexman_> nibbler: wll problem is that the guy who did this copyed his menu.lst
<kexman_> and that had initrd in it
<kexman_> but the file wasnt there
<ikonia> kexman_: what is the actual problem your having ?
<kexman_> and i dont know what he could had did
<kexman_> i now have a kernel panick
<nibbler> kexman_: what is he panicing about?
<kexman_> cant mount root fs on unknownblock(0,0)
<kexman_> i a now trying with root=/dev/sda1
<kexman_> since that is where my / is
<nibbler> try changing your root= parameter at boot prompt
<kexman_> there was some UUID in that
<kexman_> yeah that is what i want to to
<Quinan> Is there any more update on a fix for using a USB headset with ubuntu?
<nibbler> ah you did, good
<kexman_> but i dont now if i need th f initrd or not
<ikonia> kexman_: the initrd paramater should be set
<woody86> can anyone help me figure out why I can connect to my WPA wireless with NM, but not WICD?
<kexman_> ikonia: problem is that there was no initrd there
<ikonia> kexman_: and you should have the initrd file in your /boot directory
<kexman_> and i made one
<kexman_> there wasnt any
<ikonia> kexman_: if your missing files like that I would not trust the integrity of your machine
<ikonia> kexman_: I would re-install
<kexman_> hehehe :)
<kexman_> ikonia: well i think its just that
<kexman_> that gets made at compile time
<kexman_> right ?
<ikonia> kexman_: no
<ikonia> kexman_: I think you should re-install your system
<kexman_> ikonia: and i think not
<kexman_> i am not fond of reinstallations
<Fret18> lol
<kexman_> and i used gentoo on many ocasions
<nibbler> kexman_: if its a fresh install anyway, it might be easieset
<kexman_> and i think this can be still fixed without reinstallations
<kexman_> well if that file is static like the ubuntu kernel
<kexman_> could anyone tell me where i could download it
<ikonia> kexman_ if you are missing core files,I would not trust the integrity of yoru system, thats the reason I'm suggesting you re-install
<kexman_> and try it
<nibbler> kexman_: boot, chroot into it, reinstall latest kernel, should setup everything
<kexman_> yeah nibbler that should work
<kexman_> one more thing where should i install grub ? to hd0 or hd0,0 if my installation lies on a single /dev/sda1/
<kexman_> nibbler: thnks i was thinking the same
<ikonia> kexman_: on the boot sector of your boot disk
<nibbler> kexman_: hd0, but doesnt matter
<kexman_> okay
<kexman_> i was just trying to minimazi problems :)
<kexman_> man this ubuntu was a messed when i looked at it
<kexman_> /etc/fstab had only #commented out lines in it :) hihihihi :))
<ikonia> kexman_: thats why I suggest you re-install
<kexman_> ikonia: cant you just give me the command to reinstall a working kernel ?
<kexman_> i chrooted into the setup
<ikonia> kexman_: of course, but it doesn't sound like thats the full situation
 * A new e-mail message has just arrived. Press Alt-F4 to read it now.
<kexman_> ikonia: let me just try that :)
<ikonia> kexman_: it sounds like your machine is in a mass
<kexman_> and hope meanwhile :)
<ikonia> ardchoille: stop that please
<bazhang> a dont do that
<ikonia> MistDragn: please disable that script
<woody86> Can anyone help me figure out why I can connect to my wireless with NM, but not WICD?
<kexman_> ikonia: we could try that and if that doesnt work we go home :) its christmas :)
<bazhang> MistDragn, dont do that
<kexman_> ikonia: make me a presend :)
<kexman_> send me a command :)
<kexman_> please :)
<kexman_> hehe
<ikonia> kexman_ be quicker and easier to just re-install
<Koordin> nibbler, i've deleted all the lines but the first two and this seems to work, but i don't know for how long
 * Press Alt-F4 to increase your bandwidth now.
<nibbler> kexman_: rtfm, rtfw, fgi
<nibbler> Koordin: you deleted lines?? ummm yes, fingers crossed
<ikonia> MistDragn: please don't do that again
<kexman_> ooo maaan
<MistDragn> sorry i didn't mean to do that.. this thing has all these options
<MistDragn> i accidentally clicked the wrong thing
<bazhang> MistDragn, disable them now
<kexman_> please anyone give me a command to install the latest kernel (stable)
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Koordin> yes nibbler in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> kexman_: apt-get install
<MistDragn> they were never enabled, just a click to execute thing.. i'll avoid those menus
<ikonia> kexman_: apt-cache search for tha package name
<kexman_> Reading package lists... 1%
<MistDragn> make install
<kexman_> ikonia: what else should i reinstall ?
<ikonia> kexman_: the whole system
<kexman_> which are the core stuff that i would need ? :)
<MistDragn> yeah you really need a full overhaul
<nibbler> hehe
<kexman_> ikonia: stop telling me that :P
<ikonia> kexman_: then start listeing
<nibbler> kexman_: aptitude install vim <-- 1st thing to do
<kexman_> ikonia: i am not going to reinstall it
<kexman_> if anyone then its that guy who messed up
<ikonia> kexman_: ok, good luck thenm
<kexman_> ill try fix this and if i cant in 10 - 15 minutes im going home :)
<kexman_> simple :)
<MistDragn> well everyone who's anyone knows that the first thing to do is aptitude install vim
<ikonia> MistDragn: don't be silly
<nibbler> kexman_: i advise you to go home now, save you the 15 mins
<kexman_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 194 not upgraded.
<bazhang> MistDragn, stop please
<MistDragn> there is one other thing you could try
<kexman_> okay i did an apt-get install
<kexman_> apt-get update
<kexman_> apt-get upgrde :)
<MistDragn> hey KenSentMe, I have a message for Ken
<nibbler_> :\
<wood> list
<wood> who
<wood> join
<wood> exit
<wood> quit
<Quinan> indeed
<tuntun> Hi. How do I  install 8.10 onwith inode size of 128?
<ikonia> tuntun: thats very specific
<alec> so im trying to navigate to a file and change soemthing in it. how do i navgate to a file in command line. im really new to linux
<bastid_raZor> !cli > alec
<ubottu> alec, please see my private message
<kexman_> im leaving the guy to reinstall it :)
<kexman_> see ya next year :)
<troythetechguy> Good morning.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 with the following separate partitions: /, /home.  I created another partition for a future distro when I originally set this machine up.  If I install ubuntu 8.10 64bit on the spare partition, will I be able to share the same /home directory without any issues?  I assume 8.10 will show up in grub and allow me to choose which OS to use (8.04 or 8.10)?  Anything else I should consider before s
<troythetechguy> etting this up?
<kexman_> merry christmas nibbler ikonia  :)
<kexman_> all hail reisntall :)
<kexman_> :P
<kexman_> im going home
<Lou_> Just in case anyone else is having problems with their file browser being unable to open their home directory, it is caused by a bug in this file: lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.8.90.so   Restoring that file from a backup older than the recent update solved the problem for me.
<nibbler_> Koordin: working?
<alec> bastid_razor: i have a familiarity with terminal, i think there is jsut somethign oim not getting my moind around particularly with opening aand manipulating fiiles i can navigate the terminal comfortably but i dotn know how to make a file my working directory. does that make any sense
<SoundGuyLptop> hello. can anyone help me with fixing a ubuntu 6.06 that won't boot up after a power failure?
<nibbler_> SoundGuyLptop: what error?
<bastid_raZor> alec; cd /path/to/file then you can edit the file with a text editor such as vim or nano
<SoundGuyLptop> i'll ask, but what my dad (who's near the server) told me, that the kernel is stuck while loading
<SoundGuyLptop> and then -
<SoundGuyLptop> it goes to the minimal shell ting
<SoundGuyLptop> thing
<SoundGuyLptop> and when he did df it said that /dec/hdc1 had some trouble
<alec> bastid_razor: when i do that i get "no such file or directory. what am i doing wrong?
<SoundGuyLptop> i don't even konw what to do to begin diagnosing what's wrong
<ardchoille> ikonia: stop what?
<dremits> hey everyone! Just wanted to ask a question regarding the ubuntu article on connecting to the internet using speedtouch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<dremits> The guide mentions extracting the firmware from the hardware but will these changes be then transferred back to the hardware or just stored on my hard drive. The point i'm asking is that if I set the speed touch modem up with Ubuntu, will the modem be affected in anyway when I use it with my other machine running Windows XP?
<bastid_raZor> alec; you're either in the wrong directory or typing it wrong or it actually does not exist. where are you trying to get to? what are you typing?
<ikonia> ardchoille: ?
<bazhang> ardchoille, a mis-tab
<ardchoille> ah
<bazhang> ardchoille, the user's nick was 'A'
<ardchoille> ok
<bazhang> :)
<gmathews> Hey all
<alec> bastid_razor: the pm is givinng me some issues, its telling me to tye a command, and i cant put anyuting in without throwing an error
<gmathews> After using an emerald theme - why is it that when i go to synaptic the theme doesnt show - its back to basic grey
<aguitel> when i click in volume conctrol ,it say "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" anyone know about this ?
<gmathews> only at synaptic though
<alec> bastid_raZor: do i need to be root?
<anonymous_00> hello everybody, can anyone tell me what mount-option nodev do? I read the man page
<bastid_raZor> alec; the pm? i don't know where are you trying to get to? what are you trying to do?
<dremits> Hey did anyone see my message^^
<node357> in WINE, mouse control in DX8 and 9 games is choppy and unresponsive. anyone know how to fix?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how can I know if a kernel have multiproto drivers implemented ?
<NetM> Hello
<NetM> How can i unrar files without installing unrar pack ?
<KenBW22> Ubuntu used to have an equivalent to Device Manager - what happened to it?
<moza> ok... well, hello again. my proxy is always set under my ubuntu 8.04, and i can't unset (or don't know how to do). i can unset it in a terminal (export "http_proxy=") but it doesn't unset it outside the terminal session
<moza> (my system is now fully up-to-date)
<aguitel> when i click in volume conctrol ,it say "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" anyone know about this ?
<gmathews> Hi - is anyone using screenlets?
<filthpig> Ohio. I'm having some trouble copying files from a Sandisk Extreme III SD card (2 gb) to ubuntu. I'm using a built-in SD card reader on my laptop.. It seems like the card disconnects and reconnects at random when copying files. F-spot complains about losing contact with d-bus.. I have taken screenshots and copied all the error output, can someone help me with this?
<filthpig> Using ubuntu 8.04 btw
<Slart> !anyone | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SoundGuyLptop> nibbler_: ALERT! /dev/hdc1 does not exists. dropping to a shell.
<nibbler_> SoundGuyLptop: when grub shows, press e and edit the kernel line to have root=/dev/sda1
<nibbler_> SoundGuyLptop: sdc1 sorry
<KrossX> Hello
<KrossX> Digo... buenas. XD
<KrossX> Una pregunta, cómo hacer ALSA surround51 como predeterminado?
<SoundGuyLptop> nibbler_ : but;s an IDE drive
<nibbler_> SoundGuyLptop: alternatively your secondary master harddrive has disappered, damages, dead etc
<ardchoille> !es | KrossX
<ubottu> KrossX: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> IDE drves show up as /dev/sd## now a days
<SoundGuyLptop> even in 6.06 ?
<nibbler_> SoundGuyLptop: on the shell, type fdisk -l
<KrossX> Oh, sorry. Thought this was spanish. XD
<Slart> SoundGuyLptop: ouch.. why are you running 6.06?
<nibbler_> KrossX: there is some #ubuntu-es for sure
<dr_willis> No idea on that SoundGuyLptop   - i dont use  that old stuff
<KrossX> Oh, there's no trouble.
<SoundGuyLptop> Slack_ : because it worked. until today.
<nibbler_> hehe
<nibbler_> bbl good luck to you SoundGuyLptop
<KrossX> Question, how to make surround51 device as default in ALSA?
<KrossX> I can't seem to access the wiki for the asoundrc... and most I found are just upmix for stereo.
<alec> can anyone tell me how to navigate to a file, rather than a directory?
<dr_willis> alec,   clarify what you mean.
<alec> im trying to navigate to /etc/hosts. and i either cant or dont know how
<dr_willis> alec,  that makes little sence...   what do you mean by navigate?
<fosco_> alec: i can't understand the meaning of "navigate to a file"
<dr_willis> to OPEN a file    commane /path/to/file
<dr_willis> gedit /path/to/whatever.txt
<alec> ok
<dr_willis> which makes MUCH more sence then navigate. :)
<dr_willis> my Tom-Tom Navigates. :)
<alec> dr_willis: well im jsut following the directions i found online, where they use navigate all the time
<anold> Hey there am new just trying to learn java any 1 to help me?
<Vinceman> does anybody know anything about the sound recorder?
<AshTray-> anold: And what Java has to do with ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> alec,  cant say taht ive ever seen that term to  open a file.. You navigate  - ie :  'move to' a directory then work on files in the dir...
<Vinceman> When you use the sound recorder, how do you know that input 'capture' is good enough? My sound is not recorded strongly enough.. :(
<moza> nibbler_, that upgrade didn't solve my proxy problem :( does anybody have an idea on how to get rid of a proxy under 8.04 ?
 * dr_willis Navigates to Grandmaws house. but does not Navigate to the Apple Pie :) he opens it..
<Vinceman> nobody records sound? that's impossible
<Vinceman> there are over 1200 people here!
<moza> Vinceman, i use audacity to record sound
<filthpig> anold: I guess there are better channels than this to get help with programming. You can try in #java
<Vinceman> moza so the standard sound recorder is no good then?
<filthpig> Vinceman: although there are 1200 people listed here, it doesn't mean they're all in front of their computer all the time
<moza> and i adjust the capture volume so that it is high enough AND not too high to make noise
<jercos> yeah, most of us live somewhere you'd have to be insane to be awake at the current hour.
<moza> Vinceman, i don't know what is the standard sound recorder
<moza> and if i need another adjustment on the capture, i use alsamixer
<alec> dr_willis: well i guess i just meant, how do i navigate to the apple pie
<ardchoille> Vinceman: you also must consider that some of use don't even use sound, I'm not even sure if mine works
<Vinceman> gnome-sound-recorder 2.24.0.1
<filthpig> btw Vinceman, if you right-click on the sound icon, select "open volume control" and go to file - change device and go to the capture device, you can adjust capture levels there
<slacker_nl> i have a a file /path/to/b.sh and there is a symlink /another/path/to/c.sh, and b.sh uses dirname $0, but when executing c, the dirname is incorrect, what application/cmd can i use to get the correct dirname?
<jercos> readlink?
<dr_willis> alec,  that would be going to the directory/folder.. with the use of the 'cd' command.
<dr_willis> cd /home/grandma/kitchen/fridge/
<dr_willis> eat apple.pie
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> slacker_nl: have you moved the file that /another/path/to/c.sh links to?
<Vinceman> where's this sound icon?
<Vinceman> filthpig?
<moza> Vinceman, probably at the bottom right of your screen if you didn't move the toolbars
<jimmy__> Mary X-mas everybody
<alec> dr_willis: yes i see the difference, but you see what i meant. after all your a doctor. it was just an issue of semantics.
<dr_willis> alec,  semantics kills :)
<dr_willis> alec,  i still use the term 'directory' not folder.. also.. im old-skool
<clamiax> hi
<dr_willis> alec,  you were allready navigating to the file :) is what had us confused.
<jercos> well, I mean, you don't cf to a folder, you cd to a directory...
<slacker_nl> jercos: looks like i need that
<slacker_nl> tyvm
<jercos> slacker_nl: indeed. you are quite welcome :)
<alec> dr_willis: yes, im new to command line, its what had me confused, i thought i could make the file my working directory jsut as i would /Desktop, for example.
<slacker_nl> i knew there was a command that did it, but forgot the name :)
<clamiax> I'm trying to get my mini DV videos out of my camera over Firewire/USB on Ubuntu 8.04. I tried to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire#Method%205.%20%27GROUP=video%27 . Unlucky i didn't solved my problem and i get the following error "WARNING: raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394!"
<clamiax> I tried to run Kino as root but i get the same problem, i googled a lot (and i'm still googling) but without success
<alec> dr_willis:but its in fact a different command to open the file. as i have now learned.
<jercos> clamiax: sudo modprobe raw1394 would be my first instinct
<clamiax> my camera is a Canon MV900, does anyone have an idea?
<clamiax> jercos: already did, it was my first attempt.
<jercos> okay, if you run "id" is "video" one of the groups you are in?
<clamiax> jercos: i also loaded the dv1394 module
<SoundGuyLptop> nibbler_: thanks.
<clamiax> jercos: yes, i'm in the video group. I also tried to run Kino as root, btw.
<SoundGuyLptop> nibbler_ : hdc1 was the cdrom, we edited in grub to be hda1
<martintux1> cany anyone help me with mysql lamp?
<jercos> how odd. and ls -lah /dev/raw1394?
<robinpahwa> ﻿ ﻿My Vim has stopped displaying colors when i use to edit my dot c files or any other program file, it just shows me black text - any body has any idea ?
<jercos> robinpahwa: does it start showing colors again if you do :syntax on?
<clamiax> crw-rw---- 1 root disk 171, 0 2008-12-24 13:48 /dev/raw1394
<clamiax> jercos: that's the output
<Vinceman> moza the extra options are in open volume control but not in the sound recorder
<robinpahwa> jercos: yes ... when i use :syn on
<nibbler_> SoundGuyLptop: good, strange how it changed.....
<pcmagas> hey guys
<moza> Vinceman, then modify them in the volume control, it may help
<ikonia> pcmagas: yes ?
<clamiax> hey pcmagas
<pcmagas> what yes?
<dr_willis> alec,  more fun confusion at the 'lowest' levels of the OS.. even directories are files. :)
<Vinceman> I tried, the recording volume is still very low
<moza> (i'm definitely not an expert in sound
<ikonia> pcmagas sorry, for some reason you got highlighted as if you where talking to me, my mistake, sorry
<martintux1> anyone know how to completely reinstall mysql?
<pcmagas> nm
<martintux1> mysql server is totally screwed up
<ikonia> martintux1: use the --reinstall package
<ikonia> martintux1: --reinstall option sorry
<ikonia> martintux1: define screwed
<martintux1> but the sock and everything is missing, i have no idea
<Mallen> ok, ive always wondered this, but do you have to have an anti-virus program (ie. kapersky, Trend) with linux?
<robinpahwa> jercos: you there ?
<slacker_nl> robinpahwa: http://pb.opperschaap.net/58
<martintux1> will it help too?
<ikonia> martintux1: nope
<jercos> robinpahwa: yeah, add syntax on to ~/.vimrc?
<ikonia> martintux1: still waiting for you to explain teh problem
<slacker_nl> robinpahwa: put that in your vimrc, and you can enable syntax with the press of a button
<jacko> Mallen: not unless you wanna scan for windows viruses
<martintux1> ikonia, 1 sec
<alec> dr_willis:well i probably have a while before i run into that problem
<Mallen> jako, windows viruses? on my ubuntu box?
<Ean> Hi all! And Meryr Christmas!
<robinpahwa> jercos: i m unable to see a .vimrc file in my home directory
<ardchoille> robinpahwa: you have to create that file
<jacko> Mallen: that would be, if you run a mailserver and wanna scan for windows viruses through your mail server to protect your userbase
<clamiax> jercos: maybe do i have to enable something into the camera? I can't see it from my laptop.
<jercos> robinpahwa: then echo 'syntax on' > ~/.vimrc :-)
<alec> dr_willis: actually, while were at it, how do i connect to a network (aka, the windows network at my apartment) in ubuntu. i can see the other connected computers but i cant access any files
<ardchoille> robinpahwa: I created mine from /usr/share/vim/vimrc
<slacker_nl> robinpahwa: http://pb.opperschaap.net/59
<slacker_nl> that is what I have for syntax highlighting in vim
<Ean> How can I make Compiz NOT to make a mini-thumb of the window when I alt tab? Just as when I have the extra bling-bling off? Because WoW seem sto crash when I have it on... :(
<erle-> how can i configure details of localisation in gnome?
<Mallen> jako: but as far as a personal computer, spyware and virus off the internet dont infect linux?
<jercos> clamiax: it's possible. I'm by no means a 1394 expert, but I'm googling around trying to find something
<b52> hey guys
<martintux1> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<b52> i wish you all merry christmas
<clamiax> jercos: THX a lot for your help and time!
<ikonia> martintux1 normally means mysql isn't running
<jacko> Mallen: stop being paranoid
<jacko> Mallen: it's ok to except that linux is pretty safe
<Mallen> jako: lol ok
<Mallen> ty
<slacker_nl> Mallen: it can happen, but it is not very likely
<davenchris> Good morning
<clamiax> hey
<jacko> Mallen: you'd have to be part of the problem for something like that to happen
<slacker_nl> Mallen: and if it happens, it usually contained to tha user running the virus, not the whole system
<Mallen> ah, ok
<davenchris> First timer
<robinpahwa> Thank you all .. i m trying to make my own .vimrc file
<allsystemsarego> Hi. Question. Renaming xorg.conf to something else and rebooting will recreate that file from scratch?
<Mallen> gotcha thanks guys
<dr_willis> alec,  depends.. :) the 'new' way is use the gnome file manager and browse the network/acces the shares.. the  command line way is to mount the samba shares with smbmount or similer commands.  see the pacakge 'samba-doc' and the books in it.. for all the info you would EVER want on samba. :)
<jercos> clamiax: sure thing. your ls -l indicated that raw1394 was actually owned by "disk" not "video", does it work after sudo chgrp video /dev/raw1394?
<slacker_nl> allsystemsarego: noooo
<ikonia> allsystemsarego: should do
<ikonia> slacker_nl: ? I thought it created a stock one on restart ?
<martintux1> ikonia, i think mysql is already started...
<slacker_nl> ikonia: no
<ikonia> martintux1 you need to check
<dr_willis> alec,  also the gnome/file manager/browse method - is VERY flakey for me.. often i have to type in the full path to the  machine/sharename for it to pop up the username/password dialog to allow me to access the share
<martintux1> how?
<jacko> Mallen: for instance, you don;t wanna run sshd on port 22 without RSA authentication
<slacker_nl> ikonia: you need to run dpkg-reconfigure x11-package for that
<ikonia> martintux1 ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep myqsl
<dr_willis> allsystemsarego,  no need to reboot,.,. just restart the X server.. its worked for me befor.
<ikonia> slacker_nl interesting
<jacko> Mallen: that is where people make mistakes, but as stated, you'd have to be part of the problem
<bmeynell> how can I have a cool desktop? like a new live picture every X minutes from somewhere in the world or something else cool?
<narita> hyyyyyyyyy?
<martintux1> hhmmm, seems like nothing shows up
<ikonia> martintux1 not started then
<Analysto> how could i register my username?
<martintux1> ikonia, then what can i do?
<ikonia> Analysto: join #freenode
<slacker_nl> ikonia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ikonia> martintux1: start it "sudo mysql start"
<slacker_nl> this is what you need to run to recreate the file
<ardchoille> !register | Analysto
<ubottu> Analysto: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ikonia> martintux1: sorry, "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<Mallen> jako: thank you again, better safe than sorry
<clamiax> jercos: not, same thing. I think the group no matter at all when i run Kino as root.
<martintux1> ikonia, that's when it shows" ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"
<Ean> How can I make Compiz NOT to make a mini-thumb of the window when I alt tab? Just as when I have the extra bling-bling off? Because WoW seem sto crash when I have it on... :(
<ikonia> martintux1: what command are you using
<ikonia> martintux1: exactly what command
<martintux1> sudo mysql start
<dremits> hey everyone! Just wanted to ask a question regarding the ubuntu article on connecting to the internet using speedtouch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<dremits> The guide mentions extracting the firmware from the hardware but will these changes be then transferred back to the hardware or just stored on my hard drive. The point i'm asking is that if I set the speed touch modem up with Ubuntu, will the modem be affected in anyway when I use it with my other machine running Windows XP?
<ikonia> martintu "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<Dender> Hi guys, I need some help with a cool idea
<dr_willis> bmeynell,  theres random/desktop/wallpaper changer tools out there..  check he package manager..
<ikonia> martintux1: "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<Dender> also merry xmas ;)
<slacker_nl> merry x-mas :)
<bmeynell> dr_willis: not cool enough :P
<martintux1> opps, failed
<ikonia> martintux1 no you need to look at the syslog and the mysql server logs to find out why it's failing, they are in /var/log
<jercos> Ean: install compiz config settings manager (ccsm) and you can use it to turn on or off individual features.
<Dender> so, it goes like this. when i close my laptop i want ubuntu to start the screensaver
<Dender> how do i do that?
<Ean> jercos, Yeah, I have compiz-config installed. But I can't find a option for thumbs... :P
<martintux1> mysql.log?
<praet> dremits: it seems that you are creating a driver from the firmware, not modifying the modems
<jercos> Ean: it should be there, give me a sec to start up gdm on my intrepid system :P
<Ean> jercos, :D
<robinpahwa> jercos: Can i use vim to complete my c++ syntaxes ???
<martintux1> which file should contain the log of mysql?
<ikonia> martintux1 I told you the mysql logs and the syslog in /var/log
<dr_willis> bmeynell,  'eye candy causes ocular cavaties;
<asdffdsa> Merry Xmas Eve pplz
<jercos> robinpahwa: I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<asdffdsa>  Brand new laptop, wiped XP, installed Ubuntu 8.10 32bit Desktop... has a strange atheros chipset that the pre-installed madwifi driver does not support...  disabled non-working driver... retrieved "special"/working driver package from madwifi, make install'd pkg.. modprobe ath_pci... and it worked... but every time I reboot I have to type "modprobe ath_pci" to get it to function...
<martintux1> they're all plain blank
<asdffdsa> The "support for atheros chipset wifi cards" in ubuntu's "hardware drivers" program states the built-in driver is disabled (i have rebooted several times)
<bmeynell> dr_willis: haha 'eye candy keeps sanity'
<alec> dr_willis: now using samba?
<ikonia> martintux1: thee sylog is not blank
<dr_willis> alec,  Huh?
<asdffdsa> How can I get the new, special madwifi driver working on startup when I have to type modprobe ath_pci everytime to get it to work?
<jercos> Ean: hmmm, it's changed a bit since hardy. my solution would be to turn off static application switcher and use application switcher instead, as it has an option to turn off icons.
<Ean> asdffdsa, I guess you could add that line in sessions.
<asdffdsa> ean : looking for a proper solution
<martintux1> but how should i know which line is about mysql?
<ikonia> !nickspam> Analysto
<ubottu> Analysto, please see my private message
<asdffdsa> shouldn't have to go to that point?
<alec> dr_willis: i have samba. but i have no idea what to do with it, im reading something from a google search right now.
<Ean> asdffdsa, Ok. :P
<Ean> jercos, Ok, where? Because I can't find any option for that... -.-
<martintux1> oh, i see
<martintux1> Fatal error: Can't remove the pid file: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<dr_willis> alec,  tell the channel exactly what it is you are wanting to do. :) mounting samba shares via the command line - is documented all over the place..
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jercos> Ean: hrm, never mind, it seem to not actualy disable icons when icons is unchecked. grrrr.
<robinpahwa> please tell me is there any way i can complete my C syntaxes using vim ?
<Ean> jercos, Yeah, noticed that. THought that that option were to enable just icons :P But it wasn't >.<
<RFXCasey> I need some help straightening out my Grub menu
<asdffdsa> robinpahwa, get a programmer's editor?
<clamiax> jercos: my cable is dv->USB, not 1394
<clamiax> -.-
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, best solved for googling "ubuntu grub"
<dr_willis> robinpahwa,  vim has 1000000s of such features - i would say - check its docs...
<AshTray-> SquirrelMail gives me this error: ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server. Dovecover is installed and runing. If I telnet 143 it's working. I've setup in squirrelmail-configure the IMAP port to 143...
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, you have a good bit of reading to do before attempting to edit your grub
<clamiax> jercos: though i'm not able to make it work anyway.
<Pici> asdffdsa: Thats not helpful, this is a support channel.
<RFXCasey> But I have a specific question
<Ean> jercos, The strange thing is that the mini-thumbs are gone when you turn off the visual effects... :P
<asdffdsa> Pici, no sense in typing what's already written in a 20 page tutorial
<martintux1> ok, i'm done with this thing
<asdffdsa> If user *knows* they gotta edit grub, they need to read the whole thing, not have you type it line by line
<asdffdsa> Any idea about my madwifi issue?
<martintux1> any idea how to completely reinstall mysql?
<RFXCasey> I have read it all
<ikonia> martintux1: why do you want to re-install
<ikonia> martintux1: find the problem
<RFXCasey> It's not just a Grub issue
<ikonia> martintux1: re-install rarley fixes the problem
<martintux1> ikonia, you're right
<jercos> Ean: well,
<Pici> RFXCasey: Explain the problem and someone may be able to help you.
<martintux1> but i can't really find the problem
<robinpahwa> asdffdsa: Thanx but i was just giving a try here :) someone might have read one of those syntax i need to customize my vim
<ikonia> martintux1: what's int he lgos ?
<ikonia> martintux1: what's in the logs sorry
<jercos> Ean: I believe selecting none actually switches over to metacity, not compiz.
<Pici> robinpahwa: 1) make sure you've installed the vim-full package 2) #vim may be able to help you out further
<RFXCasey> I need to know how to identify my partition and translate the sda1 type stuff to the HD0,0 stuff
<asdffdsa> robinpahwa, there might be some addon u could use... but I've tried the *numerous* pre-made programming editors and they're *nice*... no sense in seraching so hard to modify vim
<Ean> jercos, Oh, didn't think of that at all. :P
<martintux1> ikonia,
<martintux1> http://pastebin.com/m59a3eeb0
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, There's a tutorial on those... the numbers are called major/minor... I had to learn them about 3 weeks ago for an install... I'll find you a guide... brb
<robinpahwa> Pici: I am also looking in #vim there i find :﻿h ft-c-omni
<alec> dr_willis: do you know if mount name is going to be the name of the computer, for example HTPC is the name?
<robinpahwa> asdffdsa: I find this ﻿:h ft-c-omni
<RFXCasey> I have several partitions and I am trying to identify the one with the windows boot files
<ikonia> martintux1: put the output of "ps -ef | grep mysql" in a pastebin please
<RFXCasey> when I installed windows it told me I had to make a partition on disk 1 for the windows boot files but the rest of windows is on disk 2
<jercos> Ean: you could try the ring switcher, since it doesn't use thumbnails as such...
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, for windows to boot it has to be installed first, then linux afterwards
<termos> hi. i'm running a different WM than gnome but i want gnome-setting-manager to run when i start so i get fonts set correctly. it doesn't seem to work to edit .xinitrc
<Ean> jercos, Just one problem -> My ring-switcher does actually use thumbnails... >.<
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, Windows is picky and demands it be the first partition
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, while linux could care less which partition it's on
<dr_willis> alec,  monting basics.. the mount POINT is a directory - that can be ANY name you want
<martintux1> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m2db88375
<ikonia> martintux1 it's already running
<ikonia> martintux1: thats good
<jercos> Ean: :-\ well, I mean, it scales the window directly instead of generating a static thumbnail image... but yeah, the best idea is probably just to use metacity when playing WoW...
<ikonia> martintux1: so ls -la martintux1
<hpd> hello people
<RFXCasey> Ok the whole story is I had Ubuntu on the first disk and I installed Windows on the second disk, I then resetup Grub and now I need Grub to tell windows to start
<RFXCasey> It is possible to install Windows after Ubuntu
<Arodon> I'm having DNS issues: for certain hosts (incl. *.ubuntu.com) wget always fails to resolve the hostname, but ping and dig still work, other hosts (google, yahoo, etc) work fine. What could cause this?
<Ean> jercos, Aye, maybe. But thanks for the help anyway then. :) And Merry Christmas!
<hpd> Merry C
<dr_willis> RFXCasey,  theres a example entry in the menu.lst to boot windows off the first hd.. you may be able to set it to boot the 2nd.. use the bios features to boot the 2nd hd and bypass grub.. or install grub to the windows hd.. and swap them out.. so windows becomes the first hd..
<ikonia> Arodon: check /etc/nsswitch.conf
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, sure, you can install, but good luck getting it to boot
<dr_willis> RFXCasey,   Its very possible.. it alsy pays to understand how machines boot and grub works.. not too hard. if you learn  grub :)
<asdffdsa> just as linux knows if the hd is primary or secondary, master or slave
<asdffdsa> so does windows
<dr_willis> The use of the UUID information in the ubuntu grub/fstab - makes ubuntu  more smarter about  when hds move around
<asdffdsa> had many windows installs not boot from anything but primary master
<RFXCasey> I think all I have to do at this point is tell Grub the correct partition containing the windows boot.ini
<Acedip> how can i generate a cpu temerature log file with temperature entries in time lapes.. ??
<Arodon> ikonia: I messed with stuff in that file earlier based on some google hits, but it qdidn't seem to make any difference. fwiw nslookup handles the *.ubuntu.com hosts just fine also
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, you don't need the root=hd(x,x) thing in the grub for windows, only for linux
<ikonia> Arodon can you poaste it
<ikonia> Arodon: nslookup is FORCED to use dns
<ikonia> Arodon: can you pastebin your resolv.conf please
<martintux1> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d11bf8776
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, you can use /dev/blah in the grub for windows...
<RFXCasey> tell me how
<RFXCasey> what do you mean Blah
<ikonia> martintux1 what command was that
<bakarat_> i'm trying to use davfs2 to mount a webdav source, but i get this error:  Transport endpoint is not connected
<martintux1> ikonia, ls -la
<ikonia> martintux1: I meant ls -al /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock sorry
<meermanr> How do I find what version of X I have installed and running? /var/log/xorg.0.log says the X server is 1.5.2, aptitude says 7.4 and nvidia's readme talks of X11R6.9.0 ...
<martintux1> np, 1 sec
<dr_willis> meermanr,  try X -version or X --version perhaps
<meermanr> O, and X --version doesn't show anything helpful
<martintux1> ls -al /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock :kionia
<dr_willis> it may be 1 dash
<meermanr> Ah, hold on.
<Arodon> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m49776096
<ushimitsudoki> meermanr: head /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> x dosent follow the --  vs - standards
<termos> why doesn't ~/.xinitrc run when i start X
<meermanr> dr_willis: Yes, it is. But it still seems way out from all other references
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, Read tutorials on GRUB : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<dr_willis> termos,  you mean when you use the 'startx' command? or login via gdm?
<ikonia> Arodon try changing hosts to just "dns" see what it does
<termos> dr_willis: login via gdm
<meermanr> 1.5.2, is that new? I ask because the nVidia readme refers to 6.9.0 and newer, so it seems like a different numbering scheme entirely..
<martintux1> ikonia, ls: cannot access /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock: No such file or directory
<ikonia> martintux1 kerrking we have a winner
<dr_willis> termos,  because gdm dosent use .xinitrc i think there may be a special gdm session that uses .xinitrc or .Xsession or was it .xsession  if you want a custome X session...
<martintux1> eh?
<ikonia> martintux1: first "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" - then "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" see if it re-creates that file
<Arodon> ikonia: same thing. ping works, but wget fails to resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> termos,  if you select gnome or other  desktiop in gdm.. .xinitrc is ignored. :) it uses the gnome.desktop  data to pick what to run
<martintux1> damn, same thing.... start fail
<asdffdsa>  Brand new laptop, wiped XP, installed Ubuntu 8.10 32bit Desktop... has a strange atheros chipset that the pre-installed madwifi driver does not support...  disabled non-working driver... retrieved "special"/working driver package from madwifi, make install'd pkg.. modprobe ath_pci... and it worked... but every time I reboot I have to type "modprobe ath_pci" to get it to function...
<asdffdsa> The "support for atheros chipset wifi cards" in ubuntu's "hardware drivers" program states the built-in driver is disabled (i have rebooted several times)... how can I get the special madwifi working automatically?
<ikonia> martintux1 is the start fail message the same?
<RFXCasey> ok I have a partition just for the windows boot files on the first HD and the rest on windows is on the 2nd. Windows had me do this during install cause it detected Ubuntu was already installed.
<martintux1>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                       [fail]
<termos> dr_willis: ah okey thanks, i'm not running gnome. is there some gdm files that run whenever i start a wm?
<ikonia> Arodon: can you ping 192.168.1.0
<nibbler_> asdffdsa: put it into /etc/modules
<ikonia> martintux1 check the logs - is it the same3
<RFXCasey> I reinstalled Grub to the first hard drive again to the MBR
<ikonia> martintux1 check the logs - is it the same
<asdffdsa> nibbler_ : put what?  how?
<dr_willis> termos,  each gdm session entry has its own matching whatever.desktop file that defines what gets ran
<nibbler_> asdffdsa: echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<asdffdsa> nibbler_ : ty, merry xmas :)
<Arodon> ikonia: yes. ping seems to be working fine for everything
<martintux1> ikonia, it's the same
<dr_willis> termos,  if you see IceWM in the gdm menus. then thers some icewm.desktop file - that gdm is reading
<nibbler_> asdffdsa: thanks, good luck
<ikonia> martintux1 ok, then it looks like it didn't shut down properly
<ikonia> martintux1: can you please show me the current output of "ps -ef | grep mysql"
<martintux1> sure
<ikonia> Arodon: what is the exact command your using
<RFXCasey> Ubuntu boots fine now but it acts like it can't find the WIndows boot files, I think I've only got to identify the proper name to use (hd?,?)
<OchenZloy> hello, is there any pro of router configuration under windows xp ? ;[
<asdffdsa> nibbler : actually, the pc in question is completely frozen atm for some unknown reason... can't move mouse, can't ctrl+alt+f1, can't do sh*t... gonna have to force shut down on it
<martintux1> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m28927c49
<OchenZloy> I've DI-524 D-Link router, and only my friend can't connect to me... all other people, can... and i am already the 3rd day searching for the solution, still can't find. so here i am to ask you about this...
<Andr00> d-link HAHAHAHA what a joke
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: you are all connected to the same router (switch in this case?) and he cant ping you?
<RFXCasey> hey what did you mean by /dev/blah
<OchenZloy> ping can
<OchenZloy> but can't connect
<asdffdsa> by /dev/blah I meant, read the entire tutorial
<OchenZloy> to any port
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: then routing works. wtf is "connecting"
<termos> dr_willis: ah thanks found them, ill give it a try
<OchenZloy> all tested.. web/vnc/r-admin no.. can't tcp/udb connect at all
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: sounds more like a firewall issue then
<OchenZloy> but can ping because ping don't use tcp/udp ports
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, again, it's --> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<ikonia> martintux1: "sudo kill -9 5071 5113 5114 14070 14111 14112 14252 14293 14295 15382"
<OchenZloy> the firewall don't have his ip blocked
<OchenZloy> all checked
<asdffdsa> RFXCasey, by the time you finish reading that, I guarantee you will not longer have any questions.
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: then use a real OS. but stop searching at your routing
<Arodon> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc8eeade
<OchenZloy> i swithed off the firewall in windows
<martintux1> ikonia, killed it.. should i restart it?
<OchenZloy> and the windows is clear(just after formatting)
<ehama> I think I have messed up with the graphics. Now I have 800x600 resolution on my notebook while I can have 1024x768. Any way to make all default? I don't even want 3d acceleration.
<ikonia> Arodon I meant the wget command, the exact command
<martintux1> forgot to mention it... basically i wanted to reset mysql root password
<ikonia> martintux1: do a "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" it should "fail
<Pe3k> hello, does anybody use pyvnc2swf? I can't use it ... when I start tightvncserver and use xtightvncviewer localhost:1 there is not possible to start anything...it is window 1027x768 filled with gray color
<purplerain> hello
<Arodon> ikonia:  wget http://www.ubuntu.com
<Andy_> Hi, I used xubuntu and liked it, its way faster then windows and i love it, but i am not able to play sound on it and after searching for a long time I came to the solution that its not supported on my laptop, so now I want to completely remove xubuntu with its config files and all, I want no back or anything..just like a format..any idea how to do it?
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: and the ports are reachable from other hosts? then tcpdump/ngrep/wireshark on both hosts and see what happens
<ikonia> Arodon strace wget http//www.ubuntu.com
<OchenZloy> i said, that this is windows xp no *nix :)
<ikonia> Arodon: with the :
<OchenZloy> yes
<nibbler_> Andy_: whatever OS you plan installing will you assist on that
<OchenZloy> any other can connect to me
<OchenZloy> EVERYONE
<OchenZloy> except the friend...
<FloodBot3> OchenZloy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: so tcpdump/wireshark it
<Andy_> nibbler_: uh..i already have winXP installed
<OchenZloy> i didn't found the blacklist  on the router
<nibbler_> Andy_: good then
<nibbler_> OchenZloy: blacklist on the router?
<martintux1> ikonia, thanks
<OchenZloy> yes, i though it is...
<OchenZloy> because only 1 ip can't connect to me
<martintux1> but do u know how to reset mysql root password?
<nibbler_> ...
<ikonia> martintux1 working ?
<Arodon> ikonia: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d15524141
<ikonia> martintux1 the guys in #mysql will walk you through that
<Quetschke> hi, is there any browser (beside firefox) that is able to use a third-party download-manager and supports separate proxy settings?
<Andy_> nibbler_, but i want to remove xubuntu...and if atall i delete the aprtition i am sure the "Select OS" option will stay there forever, any way of UN installing it completely without problems?
<martintux1> ikonia, thanks a bunch
<ikonia> martintux1 no problem
<OchenZloy> nibbler_ i'm confused, i already looked forward any settings, wherever i've added his ip to unblock, but no success, he still can't connect
<nibbler_> andy_ ah the XP was there before?
<Pe3k> Is needed to do some configuration when I use fluxbox and want to use vnc server ?
<Andy_> nibbler_, yeah
<nibbler_> andy_: then no way to get rid off grub i assume, maybe with bootfix etc of the xp cd, but thats not an linux issue anymore
<Henti> hello :D
<zhaozhou> Marry christmas : D
<asdffdsa> that worked... thx nibbler.
<Gr33n3gg> Its not Ymas, you insensitive clod!
<ikonia> Arodon: can you show me if "ps -ef | grep nscd " shows any results ?
<Henti> :D thz zhaozhou
<Andy_> nibbler_, oh..WHAT!? i mean..like if i format the drives?Like..I mean i make them visble in XP right click and do the format or delete them...xubuntu will be gone right? but the "select OS"option at startup will that also remove xubuntu kernel select thingy?
<mamilie> bonjour tout le monde
<zhaozhou> :D
<asdffdsa> one more question, nibbler... how to blacklist the pre-installed madwifi driver from updating itself and overwrting my custom settings
<nibbler_> Andy_: removing the bootloader might end you up not being able to boot your xp
<ehama> What should I do to use generic video driver? I'm having 800x600 resolution and want 1024x768. I couldn't install ati drivers for my mobility radeon9000.
<Arodon> ikonia: no, it only lists the "grep nscd" process
<nibbler_> Andy_: it all depends a lot on your configuration
<ikonia> Arodon ok, so thats fine
<asdffdsa> ehama : Try a program called "envy"
<Andy_> nibbler_, just tell me what will happen if I just delete the partitions from the disk manager?
<shahrooz> hi guys
<ubuntunube> Hi, I'm having problems with my USB WLAN stick and 8.10.  wfconfig recognises the stick, and I can even ping ip's and DNS through it, but network manager won't recognise it.  Any ideas anybody?
<ehama> asdffdsa, I tried. but didn't help. Thats when I got configuration issues and was set back to low resolution.
<OchenZloy> any help to me ? or tell me, where shell i ask about router configuration ?
<keystr0k> I'm looking for a way to burn a .img dvd backup. any suggestions?
<bakarat_> i have webdav working in nautilus and it works great....unless the folder name has a space in it, how can i open a directory that has a space in its name?
<nibbler_> Andy_: if this hosts any files needed by grub, maybe even only menu.list it might render your system useless if you dont know how to fix it
<shahrooz> if i add a source url to source.list , i can use directly of the packages are in there ?
<asdffdsa> ehama : I hear ya... I've got one laptop here with Radeon Xpress that freezes at random (one I'm using now) and is currently unresolved, using ATi driver w/fusion enabled
<Andy_> nibble_, what did the first part of yoru sentence mean?
<ikonia> Arodon: can you run a test with me please
<shahrooz> hello ?
<Andy_> nibbler_, XP and xubuntu are completely in different drive and i guess no way connected..
<Henti> hello
<ehama> asdffdsa, my card is a bit older. so I think I can't use binary drivers. I read the suggestion of using mesa drivers but don't know if it will help.
<nibbler_> Andy_: if you are right about no connection, then its save to delete it.
<shahrooz> somy body help please !
<Arodon> ikonia: yea sure
<ikonia> Arodon: type just what I type (remove your name though)
<shahrooz> HEEEEELP !!!
<ikonia> Arodon: "nslookup"
<Bodsda> !helpme | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Quetschke> anybody here who has too much time right now?
<ikonia> Arodon: "server 192.168.1.0"
<ikonia> Arodon: "www.sun.com"
<shahrooz> ubottu: is a robot ?
<ikonia> Arodon: what happens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot ?
<epifanio> hi All, i'm tring to install ubuntu on a external drive (usb) on a macbook pro, i'm following these forum-page but i'm a bit confued on what is the exactly procedure to follow :-/
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<shahrooz> ubottu: :D oops sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about D oops sorry
<epifanio> hoops forghet the link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510030&page=12
<Andy_> nibbler_, if ..it does show the select OS option..I AM DOOMED right? no way to ensure that it wont show up?
<Arodon> ikonia: it prints out the "Server" and "Address" lines with the dns server we specified, then it gives the "Non-authoritative answer" with an address if 72.5.124.61
<shahrooz> ubottu: it's really a robot ! any body know my answer ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Arodon: ok, so your router is acting as a dns forwarder and working correctly, needed to establish that
<Kartagis> Bad: new password is too simple <--- I do not want to get this message and I want to be able to change my pass even if it's too simple.  what to do?
<shahrooz>  if i add a source url to source.list , i can use directly of the packages are in there ?
<bakarat_> i have webdav working in nautilus and it works great....unless the folder name has a space in it, how can i open a directory that has a space in its name?
<Andy_> nibbler_, if ..it does show the select OS option..I AM DOOMED right? no way to ensure that it wont show up?
<EADG> shahrooz: yes
<epifanio> as i can read on tforum page, seems that boot ubuntu from an external drive is possible too on a macbook pro hardware, but really the larg nuber of post on these arguments let me confused on what it the right procedure to use
<Andy_> nibbler_, if ..it does show the select OS option..I AM DOOMED right? no way to ensure that it wont show up?
<shahrooz> EADG: oh thanks god ! and thank you EADG, how can i edit sources.list ?
<jussi01> !repeat | Andy_
<ubottu> Andy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EADG> epifanio: look for a wiki
<malocite_> Hey,
<nibbler_> Andy_: you might be doomed
<Andy_> jussi01, okay..uh sorry too for being repitative
<Andy_> nibbler, okay might as well try..
<epifanio> EADG: .. tring to search it on google
<nibbler_> Andy_: gl&hf
<Andy_> thank you =D
<malocite_> I'm trying to build a media centre for my relatives for christmas... I am using Mythbuntu 8.10 and trying to get the TV OUT to work on a radeon 9250 and I can't seem to make it work, I have been reading for the last few hours and just don't seem to be getting it.
<shahrooz> EADG, how can i edit sources.list ?
<malocite_> I did this in ubuntu 7.04 last year with a radeon 9000 but it seems there have been quite a few changes between versions
<fde> !pm | ares
<ubottu> ares: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<adriano-src> I seen window border theme similar to this http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/610/yahoomessenger36il.png
<adriano-src> but I don't find it on gnome-looks..anyone knows it or similar?
<EADG> shahrooz: open a terminal then type    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    add the url & save.
<shahrooz> EADG: thanks
<keystr0k> does anyone know how to burn an .img file in Ubuntu?
<EADG> ... if some one would like to chime in on how to add a source via Synaptic, please do.
<allsystemsarego> keystr0k, right-click on it - Write to disk
<keystr0k> allsystemsarego, no way!
<fde> keystr0k: Brasero or K3B should both be able to? (or just 'wodim --data whatever.img' )
<ikonia> Arodon: still working this thorugh, most odd
<AshTray-> Why if I type telnet localhost 25 on the command line it shows me 220 blt.ath.cx ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu) but if i type on my Desktop telnet 192.168.0.133 25 it doesn't
<AshTray-> ?
<Kartagis> Bad: new password is too simple <--- I do not want to get this message and I want to be able to change my pass even if it's too simple.  what to do?
<OchenZloy> I have DI-524 D-Link router, and only my friend can't connect to me... all other people, can... and i am already the 3rd day searching for the solution, still can't find. so here i am to ask you about this... (if i set up the connection from the internet to computer [without the router], then he can.., but i can't without it.. really)
<AshTray-> OchenZloy connect to you wireless or wired ?
<keystr0k> allsystemsarego, I definitely don't have a 'write to disc' option for that file.
<OchenZloy> wired
<nibbler_> Kartagis: read about pam and /etc/pam.d
<Jack_Sparrow> OchenZloy Google port forwarding for your router
<allsystemsarego> keystr0k, try installing xfburn
<OchenZloy> Jack_Sparrow.... all people can connect to me
<OchenZloy> only 1 person cannot
<AshTray-> OchenZloy does he selected dhcp on his box ?
<Arodon> ikonia: quite. I spent a while in the wiki looking for clues, but found nothing to explain the different behavior between programs (*.ubuntu.com works fine in firefox also) I temporarily added an address for archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts to carry out updates
<fde> keystr0k: like I said, just use Brasero or K3B  :/
<OchenZloy> look, for example i have web server
<OchenZloy> all can open my http:// page
<OchenZloy> but he can't
<X-tremAl_Raven> Hi. Got a problem with 8.10. Bluetooth file push works, but can't find a way to upload file to certain directory. In 8.04 I used konqueror "bluetooth:///" for that purpose, but now it's not working.
<JulioNeto> morning
<keystr0k> fde, yes, thank you .
<Vinceman> moza, what's are the differences between lossy and lossless sound recording?
<AshTray-> Did you forwared apache corectly ?
<Jack_Sparrow> OchenZloy if he can without your router in place and he cant withit in place. you only have one place to look
<fde> Vinceman: Exactly as it sounds... lossy loses quality every time you copy it, lossless doesn't.
<EADG> AshTray-: I get niether. Your doing it wrong. type   man telnet
<keystr0k> fde, .img wasn't recognized as a valid image file type in Brasero... I chose the file anyway. We'll see what happens.
<OchenZloy> Jack_Sparrow
<OchenZloy> he can connect if i am not behind the router
<termos> what would be a nice gui tool for connection to wireless networks when i'm not using gnome?
<fde> termos: still gtk?
<Guest23981> hi, how can I boot a liveCD without graphic interface? (I tried taking out the option splash, but it still starts it at the end)
<Gr33n3gg> OchenZloy: Perhaps your computer is using too much of the bandwidth?
<termos> fde: sure
<Mageiriki-me-bas> i try to install a usb router (Zyxel p 630 s1) but my Ubuntu 8.10 doesnt seem to recognise it. And i can't find any drivers on the net.
<AshTray-> OchenZloy did you forwared TCP/UDP port 80 pointing it to you webserver's lan ip ?
<EADG> termos: iwlist
<Gr33n3gg> Whoops, wrong window.
<debaser> hi
<Vinceman> fde what's the advantage of lossy then?
<fde> Vinceman: lower file sizes
<Vinceman> much lower?
<epifanio> from here : http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/HOWTO#Boot_Ubuntu_from_external_USB_drive_on_MacBook it explain a generic procedure (unluky there arne't detailed information)
<epifanio> my situation is : i had until yestarday an internaldrive (160gb) on it i had osx(leopard)+ubuntu(8.10), now changed the internal hard drive using a new 320gb ... and i put the old drive in a usb 2.5 external box
<debaser> is there a way to create a ubuntu live cd with the programs one chooses? Something just like the ubuntu live cd (which can be installed) but only with the things you choose...
<fde> termos: I can't think of the tools name I'm thinking of... ugh... sorry
<OchenZloy> all ports are forwarding correctly
<Vinceman> could it be that you here interference when you record lossy?
<fde> Vinceman: generally, yes
<mwas> ﻿Vinceman: lowering the size some times loses information
<Guest23981> How can I boot with only console from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<fde> Vinceman: No, it wouldn't result in interference, it would just be lower quality
<termos> fde: ok np. EADG: it's not a gui, i dont like looking up essids and configuring with iwconfig
<sergeykish> hello, how can I control volume from bash?
<fde> sergeykish: alsamixer
<jouko> Hello! What is command line command for text editor?
<Kartagis> nibbler_, what file do I have to edit?
<fde> jouko: depends, you likely want nano though
<Gr33n3gg> jouko: vi, nano, etc..
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿I'm getting low-graphics mode on my supposed to be supported geforce 6200 propertary drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006352 (dunno why it's marked as solved btw)
<jouko> Thanks alot :)
<Pici> sergeykish: alsamixer
<jouko> Merry christmas for all :)
<sergeykish> it's great!
<EADG> termos: Figures... gimma a sec.
<Pici> sergeykish: or alsactl if you're trying to make a script
<Vinceman> fde, why do they have different file extensions?
<termos> wifi-radar looks good
<Mageiriki-me-bas> can anyone help me to install this on ubuntu 8.10? -> http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=186&products_id=9467
<Guest23981> please, I need only console from a liveCD (can't get gnome to work and I'm on a gentoo installation CD that doesn't have ntfs support, and I'm on IRC through ssh and rhapsody, lol)
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: I have nvidia 6200 graphics card and installing the 93 driver fixed all issues
<fde> Vinceman: file extensions do not matter on linux... but it likely designates different formats... 'file whatever' to see what the system thinks
<Gr33n3gg> Guest23981: Use Google.
<Vinceman> I have recorded a cool osng
<Vinceman> song
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: ok I'll try that then
<fde> Vinceman: so for instance 'file eminem-no_apologies.mp3' would return information about its codec etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Vinceman NOt in here please
<EADG> termos: Do a Synaptic search for Kwifi Manager and wifi radar.
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: He's getting help about lossy vs lossless formats
<Jack_Sparrow> fde Understood
<EADG> termos: They both have gui's
<Jack_Sparrow> fde But that isnt really a Ubuntu support question
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using networkmanager's openvpn plugin.  however, my connections to the net doesn't use the vpn tunnel upon being connected to the vpn.  any ideas?
<bullgard4> What does mean 'Detected geography ZZM' in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intel-pro-wireless-2200-wlan-wird-erkannt-abe?
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: He might be using something like Jokosher to create his music, and wants to know what to use as the format etc... its relevant, but I can move on if you prefer.
<kebomix> what is the name of the program that make down toolbar like mac OSX ?
<rsc-> "make down toolbar"?
<rsc-> what's that?
<v4vijayakumar> how to access remote ubuntu desktop across internet from a ubuntu desktop
<fde> kebomix: avant-window-navigator is likely what you mean
<EADG> Kicker?
<cdavis> how do I make sure dovecot starts at system boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> fde We are not that busy atm.. just trying to make sure it doesnt drift too far ot
<kebomix> fde: thanks that is it , i just forgot it's name
<Jack_Sparrow> kebomix I use cairo dock for mine
<saler> v4vijayakumar,use VPN or hamachi Software
<ardchoille> kebomix: you mean like the menu bar in http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/temp/scr-20081209.png ?
<fde> v4vijayakumar: System > Preferences > Desktop Sharing ... enable it, and ensure your router/firewall has the relevant ports open ( if you're not sure, cat /etc/services | grep -i vnc )
<bullgard4> v4vijayakumar: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<Arodon> ikonia: ok well enough poking around for now. I _am_ running Jaunty, may be some issue in the packages that will get cleared up soon (everything works fine if I load up the Intrepid live cd in virtualbox). Thanks for your help, happy holidays etc
<fde> v4vijayakumar: Uhh... "Remote Desktop" sorry
<v4vijayakumar> saler, fde, bullgard4: thanks I will try that
<fde> Arodon: #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> Arodon: if you're running jaunty, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<adrian0071> what is #ubuntu+1 please?
<blueskiesokie> hello
<fde> adrian0071: it is a channel for discussing the next release of Ubuntu.
<tiyowan> adrian0071: It's for the beta version of ubuntu. :)
<adrian0071> ah i see, thanks
<kebomix> ardchoille : yeah that is it , do u have themes and icons ?and any other effects ?
<Guest23981> I googled, but can't find the solution. How can I boot to command line from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<fde> tiyowan: not really, its currently in alpha, so that isn't entirely the truth
<tiyowan> fde: I stand corrected. :)
<ardchoille> kebomix: that menubar in the panel is GlobalMenu, the dock at the bottom is avant window navigator, and the gtk theme and icons are Mac4Lin
<ardchoille> kebomix: may I pm you with some url's?
<ardchoille> I'm not sure if it's ot here
<saler> Guest2398,edit the command line from boot list menu and at the end of the line type single 1 and prees b
<Guest23981> saler: Thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest23981 Please tell us what you are tring to do so we can suggest the easiest way for you to do it
<saler> NP
<fde> ardchoille: Thats crazy, have to double check to even tell its a Linux box
<ardchoille> fde: yeah :)
<EADG> Anybody know a switch/option to drop the date/time from ls -l?
<fulat2k> anyone?
<RoyK> hi. having upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 on this old laptop, I try to install some packages, but it seems there are broken dependencies around. how can I fix this? See http://pastebin.com/ddc859a3 for more info
<tiyowan> EADG: I don't think so. But maybe you could pipe together two commands to get the desired results. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK Sounds like you added unsupported repos to your sources.list..
<EADG> tiyowan: I'll make an alias _if_ i can figure that out.
<tiyowan> EADG: I'll look into it, too.
<EADG> tiyowan: Sweet.
<Am3ndment> Hello, i have problems with games. Earlier i was on 7.10, and every game worked just fine. Now im on 8.10 and i cant play anything because i have something like 1 frame / sec.
<Am3ndment> I have intel 945GM :/
<Mallen> Anyone no of a good File encryption (word files, pics,) for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !gpg | Mallen
<ubottu> Mallen: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: Well, I would still check the drivers....
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/1293002
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment:  what driver are you loading in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Mallen> Thank You!
<Am3ndment> Zzeiss: xorg.conf says that i have no driver installed
<Am3ndment> yet i just installed i810
<tiyowan> EADG: Hmm...difficult problem this.
<EADG> tiyowan: Aye. it is.
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: OK, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  See what driver you've got.  My bet is you have the VESA driver loaded, not "intel".
<tiyowan> EADG: Just out of curiosity. Why do you want it that way? As in what data do you want to view?
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: The older Ubuntus let you pick the driver; 8.10 does not seem to.  What you want is probably the "intel" driver.  That's what I used to play Portal.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK Looks like some serious editing has gone on in there.  If you compile something yourself and add sources and install things it can often trash your dependencies... Which is what it seems to have done with your system
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: But I did note that if I didn't load the intel driver, I got nowhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK you can sudo apt-get update but I doubt it will fix things
<EADG> tiyowan: Superfilus & extenoius data I wish to filter out from my constant ls -l 's.
<tiyowan> EADG: ls -a?
<EADG> tiyowan: time stamps take up too much space.... 13 characters
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please give a hand with setting up a Intel Wireless Pro 4965 AGN [Kedron] card. For some strange reason , I just can`t get it to work. I`ve read just about everything related to it from ubuntuforums.org. I`m using 8.10 with the latest updates. Thanks
<Am3ndment> Zzeiss: hmh... cant find it.
<keystr0k> fde, Thanks, the wodim --data xyz.img command worked to burn my .img file.
<Am3ndment> How to fix?
<Zzeiss> Can't find the log?
<Am3ndment> i mean i cant find what driver it loads
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: OK, can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<EADG> ti I like permissions, owner group & size. Just don't want date on the list.
<JouluAinsku-> lol merry xmas
<bullgard4> What does mean 'Detected geography ZZM' in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/intel-pro-wireless-2200-wlan-wird-erkannt-abe?
<tiyowan> Am3ndment: Intel 945M + 8.10? I think there's something about this on the release notes page.
<Am3ndment> Zzeiss: http://pastebin.com/da315a94
<Am3ndment> tiyowan: gotta check
<Tetracomm> How do I open a dialog box from the terminal?
<EADG> -rw-r--r--  1 vader vader 2.0K 2008-09-06 16:30 bash.bashrc   <---- lets get rid of 2008-09-06 16:30
<bakarat_> i have webdav working in nautilus and it works great....unless the folder name has a space in it, how can i open a directory that has a space in its name?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: it§s a clean update from 7.10 - how can I find out where the conflicts are?
<joejc> anyone know how to test if my graphics card in working?
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: looking...
<EADG> ... begone you nasy time stamp...
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK did you also update through 8.04?
<Zzeiss> joejc: try "glxgears", and see what the frame rate is back.
<tiyowan> Am3ndment: Checking...yep, xorg won't configure it properly. Hang on.
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: I only updated to 8.04 because of LTS
<arimakun> disculpen cual es el canal en español
<Pici> !es | arimakun
<ubottu> arimakun: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tiyowan> Am3ndment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/278259
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK are you in 804 or 810
<Mageiriki-me-bas> hi.
<RoyK> 8.04
<kdogg> Ok guys , i back with a new version of an old problem :) Last night I install ubuntu Intrepid on an hp a1010n, after rebooting and logging in, the screen went blank and the mouse was still there and moving but no other signs of life. (NumLock), SO today I tried to put the livecd in, (the one I used before to install), and it did the same thing. Windows seems to work fine though.. (rarely the case)
<debaser> is there a way to create a ubuntu live cd with the programs one chooses? Something just like the ubuntu live cd (which can be installed) but only with the things you choose...
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: Nope, you have the "intel" driver loaded.  (see line 127 of your pastebin).  So... that's not it.  Hmmm.
<joejc> zzeiss: 0.0, whats that mean?
<joaopinto> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Jeruvy> debaser: see the alternate cd
<kdogg> debaser, yes reconstructor but it is young
<Mageiriki-me-bas> there's a problem here. I type "sudo ./scanmodem" in my terminal (in Ubuntu 8.10) and it asks for a password but I CANNOT WRITE ANY PASSWORDS.
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: try glxgears.  See what the frame rate is.
<RoyK> arimakun: #ubuntu-es
<kdogg> oh
<Vinceman> lossy vs. lossles is a 1:10 factor difference in file size!!!
<debaser> kdogg: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK upgrading is when those things you added from outside supported repos will cause issues..  We dont have help for that situation
<RoyK> Mageiriki-me-bas: 8.04 - any ideas how to fix it? I really on't want to reinstall from scratch
<Pici> Mageiriki-me-bas: Why can't you write the password?
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment, joejc: you have to let "glxgears: run for a while.  Ten or fifteen seconds at least.  Then it reports back a frame rate.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mageiriki-me-bas you type but it does not show.. that is normal
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: what is external repos in those?
<miik> those assholes at Novell decided to put an EULA on openSUSE, i hope not Ubuntu does same
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: s/is/are/
<Mageiriki-me-bas> Jack, is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK None.. now, but you edited that at some point
<erUSUL> !es | arimakun
<ubottu> arimakun: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Am3ndment> Zzeiss: 1115 frames in 5.0 seconds = 222.979 FPS
<joaopinto> !ot | miik
<ubottu> miik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fenix|work> Good morning
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: OK, 222 is pretty darn soggy.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK just resetting your repo list and updating will not fix what was done earlier manually
<Fenix|work> How does one exclude socket files from the 'tar' command?
<miik> sry
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: nope. this laptop was installed a year ago, and has been used by my mom. she doesn't know how to do that sort of thing
<miik> ubuntu should adopt the DFSG
<Zzeiss> Am3ndment: I get 250-275 frames/second with pure software rendering.  So, something is still quite wrong....
<cdavis> how do I make sure dovecot starts at system boot?
<guja_nebeska> Can someone tell me which is deb http:// for wxWidgets repo on Ubuntu 8.10? Thank You!
<joejc> zzeiss: it only takes a second here eveything http://paste.ubuntu.com/92226/
<Am3ndment> How can i change that it loads that intel driver?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: beleive me - there's nothing that's been there and taken away
<Mageiriki-me-bas> oh! i see.. thanks!
<joaopinto> miik, could you please stop here ? Do you have a support question ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK pastebin the full output of errors, but something is up...
<rutski_> Is it possible to get the uncompiled sources to the files in /usr/share/terminfo?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: I just did
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: first time I posted that
<Zzeiss> If I recall correctly, the general rule is that software rendering will give you 500 or less on glxgears, and hardware will give you 2000 or more.
<Slart> miik: I think there are a lot of flash users that don't quite agree with you.. but it's !ot for this channel
<Zzeiss> joejc: Hmmm...you definitely don't have things set up right.  Way not right.
<joaopinto> rutski_, I guess those are included on the source of the ncurses-base package
<Fenix|work> guja_nebeska, Google says... apt.wxwidgets.com..... go here: http://www.google.ca/search?q=deb+repo+wxwidgets
<Zzeiss> joejc: does X even _start_?
<joejc> zzeiss, i think so
<Fenix|work> err apt.wxwidgets.org
<guja_nebeska> Fenix|work, thank You!
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK Looks like someone installed a printer driver manually to me
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK what type of printer is she using
<Zzeiss> joejc: do you get multiple windows, and menu bars top and bottom?
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please give a hand with setting up a Intel Wireless Pro 4965 AGN [Kedron] card. For some strange reason , I just can`t get it to work. I`ve read just about everything related to it from ubuntuforums.org. I`m using 8.10 with the latest updates. Thanks
<Fenix|work> guja_nebeska, Google is your friend... it usually will give you the answer faster.  Try it some time. :)
<joejc> yes
<papa_> is there any way to configure a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics ?
<Jeruvy> sisif: can you reask with info about what you did and what is erroring?
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK I read that wrong..
<Am3ndment> Zzeiss: brb, i log on X-chat
<rutski_> joaopinto, ah, indeed; thanks :)
<joejc> Zzeiss: i lost compiz when i upgraded, yesterday i was in here and somone else tried to help me but said they couldnt
<Fenix|work> papa_, configure it to do what?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: printer???
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK I read that wrong..
<Pici> rutski_: apt-get source packagename   where packagename is one of the packages that provides files for that directory.  Its mostly ncurses-term
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: afaik no printer is installed
 * Fenix|work has been trying to get his Intel Corporation 82865G to make popcorn, but without success
<RoyK> ok
<rutski_> Pici, I did, yep
<epifanio> guys, have you any clue on how to boot my old os (ubuntu-8.10) installed on a external usb drive? googling give me : http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/HOWTO#Boot_Ubuntu_from_external_USB_drive_on_MacBook .  i already have on the internal drive : leopard+refit  on the external-drive(the old internal) leopard+ubuntu+refit ... so can i switch to step 5 directly ?
<Amendment> So, what can i do?
<guja_nebeska> Fenix|work, I know that. :o) But problem was this: this search u gave me says also this: deb http://apt.wxwidgets.org/ DIST-wx main, so add that to repo. I change DIST with intrepid, and when I do sudo apt-get update, it says it can't get tar.gz from that http.
<EADG> Fenix|work: I got mine to make cinninon toast :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK looks more like power saving/stepping  not sure what al that broken file covers
<sisif> Jeruvy: i put the firmware to /lib/firmware, then I install compat-wireless. I can see my wifi card in ifconfig an iwconfig, but iwlist scanning don`t get me any AP (and i have one just at my feet).
<Zzeiss> joejc: hmmm... yeah.  That would happen if you don't have a hw graphics card.  For some (annoying and not justified IMHO opinion) it seems that compiz is not willing to use software rendering, and goes _outside_ of the standard OpenGL libraries to do it's magic.
<papa_> Fenix|work: is the graphic card... i can't change the resolution and refresh rate...
<Jeruvy> epifanio: I know there were bugs logged when 8.10 was released but I do not know there status.  Try searching on launchpad.net
<joejc> hw?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > RoyK
<ubottu> RoyK, please see my private message
<Zzeiss> joejc: yes, I've asked the compiz people to fix this, for those of us who do not have a supported graphics card.  Like me.  :(
<Fenix|work> guja_nebeska, I believe in *BIG RED* letters on that page it says to <quote>Replace the "DIST" text with whatever is appropriate for your system. (See the table below for a list of supported distributions and architectures.)</quote>
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried that
<joejc> Zzeiss: it worked in hardy
<Mageiriki-me-bas> I have this shell executable script which is /home/user/scanModem.2008110606 and i want to install this thing. What should i do?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: never mind - I found a workaround. I really don't want to reinstall this
<sisif> Jeruvy: I`m not sure what si the correct module for my wifi card. I got the firmware from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<EADG> Night all.
<guja_nebeska> Fenix|work, oh. Does that mean I can't get this wxWidgets on 8.10?
<lawrence_> hello
<Fenix|work> EADG__, Niiiice!  Cinnamon Toast
<Jeruvy> sisif: did you confirm the card on ubuntuhcl.org?
<Zzeiss> joejc: yes, same for me.  And in 8.04.  But i don't know how to fix it.
<zhao> en
<Fenix|work> guja_nebeska, it appears not... you 'could' try replacing DIST-wx with intrepid-wx and see what happens
<zhao> 这里是干什么的？
<Pici> !zh | zhao
<ubottu> zhao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sisif> Jeruvy: what do you mean by "confirm" ?
<tiyowan> Is there a channel for people wanting to contribute programming assistance to ubuntu? As in wanting to work on open source?
<Jeruvy> sisif: is it a confirmed working hardware for ubuntu?
<guja_nebeska> Fenix|work, did that. Here's what happens. W: Failed to fetch http://apt.wxwidgets.org/dists/intrepid-wx/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<guja_nebeska> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> tiyowan: search for a project, then join the project
<Pici> !contribute | tiyowan you may want to start here
<ubottu> tiyowan you may want to start here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<sisif> Jeruvy: let me ckeck
<quizme_> tiyowan: get rubygems to install properly
<Fenix|work> guja_nebeska, then it doesn't exist...
<Fenix|work> the hardy stuff might
<Melanchol> raur...
<Melanchol> Hmm, im going back to 7.10 :D
<tiyowan> Thank you very much. :)
<guja_nebeska> Fenix|work, yeah, seems like that. I'll try hardy maybe. Who knows, maybe it will work. :o) Thank You for Your time.
<joejc> Zzeiss: when you upgraded did u get errors at start up?
<Zzeiss> joejc: no, it just went directly into X.
<sisif> Jeruvy: No. I get nothing for intel 4965 wifi card .
<captainm> Mageiriki-me-bas: sudo chmod +x [scriptname] && ./[scriptname]
<joejc> Zzeiss:  think it'll work in jaunty?
<sisif> Jeruvy: But for other users the card seem to work. So I guess this is a software related problem
<Kartagis> nibbler_, what file do I have to edit?
<Zzeiss> joejc: no idea.
<robwilkerson> so...easy question that i've just never had reason to ask...
<robwilkerson> how can i see how much memory is in my machine?
<robwilkerson> i just upgraded and want to be sure ubuntu is picking it up properly.
<Fenix|work> guja_nebeska, you're welcome
<nibbler_> Kartagis: no idea. but this is the authentication system, called pam. read a bit about it and tell me which file you had to edit
<joejc> i use sysinfo to see thins like that
<Zzeiss> robwilkerson: do a sysinfo.  Or cat /proc/meminfo
<Agent_Ubuntu> Hi, what is the #ubuntu CoC?
<ikonia> !coc > aro
<ubottu> aro, please see my private message
<ikonia> !coc > Agent_Ubuntu
<ubottu> Agent_Ubuntu, please see my private message
<n8tuser> robwilkerson ->  a much more indepth one is   sudo  dmidecode
<Agent_Ubuntu> ok, thaok, thanks
<aro> huh?
<Melanchol> Zzeiss: do you have any ideas?
<ikonia> aro: sorry, typo
<robwilkerson> Zzeiss, n8tuser: thanks, guys. sysinfo is perfect.
<joejc> how important is swap?
<xnv> Is there something good for a simple reminders on the desktop?
<Agent_Ubuntu> ok, thanks
<Tetracomm> What is the environment variable for the selected file in Nautilus?
<Zzeiss> Melanchol: with respect to what?  (sorry, got distracted)
<adrian0071> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Melanchol> Zzeiss, that intel driver and games :)
<sisif> Jeruvy: Any suggestions on what to do next ?
<captainm> joejc: you'll need swap to suspend, and you'll run into problems if you run out of ram
<fde> xnv: In Gnome, it should tell you about events from you calendar automatically via Evolution Alarm Clock... In KDE, there is also KOrganizer that will do something similar
<oma-opa> hi im using f-spot 0.4.3.1 on hardy to import movies and pictures from my camera, but f-spot sorts them by the day they have been taken, into a folder I can choose, what can I do to import all these files to a place without sorting?
<Zzeiss> Melanchol: beyond installing it manually, and adding a line like     Driver "intel"     into the xorg.conf file device section, no.
<Melanchol> Ok, thanks :)
<captainm> joejc: but I don't have use swap with my eeepc and it works fine
<rutski_> `man terminfo` uses a lot of escape sequences with the character '[', such as '\E[H\E[2J', I know the '\E' are ESC keys, but what are '[H' and '[2J'?
<xnv> fde: Is the Alarm Clock independent of the e-mail client? I don't want to use that e-mail client.
<joejc> captanm: would swap make my computer faster if i already have 2gb of ram?
<fde> xnv: no its not
<xnv> fde: Then it doesn't quite fit my needs.
<bullgard4> There is a file /etc/mailcap. What does 'cap' stand for in it?
<fde> xnv: I think something like tasque has notifications of events though, perhaps try that?
<captainm> joejc: no, it wont make your computer faster, if you have the diskspace I'd use a swap partition.
<rjune__> banshee?
<loca|host> by default, ubuntu attach a BASH process to my /dev/ttyS0 (serial device), i need to change this behaviour and attach my own application to that device so when i connect via serial port, i get the output of my app and not a BASH session
<fde> !who > rjune__
<ubottu> rjune__, please see my private message
<sheep> bullgard4: according to man mailcap, it's the metaMAIL CAPabilities file
<rjune__> *sigh*, wrong channel
<tato> hello i have a big problem... the sudo command don't ask me the password to execute command.. any idea???
<joejc> captainm:  how big should swap be?
<rjune__> thanks though fde
<sisif> Anyone here know how to set up an Intel Pro 4965 wifi card on Ubuntu 8.10 ? Or maybe point me to a howto ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tato Does it still do the command> or error out
<bullgard4> sheep: Ah! --  Thank you very much for explaining. (I should have read the manpage. But I did not know that there exists one.)
<fde> tato: Someone probably set it to ALL = NOPASSWD ALL in /etc/sudoers ... try 'sudo visudo' to look
<andril> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> !wiifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiifi
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_Ubuntu> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Agent_Ubuntu> jeje, thanks
<Agent_Ubuntu> I can't send anythink with bluettoth with 8.10
<captainm> joejc: a rule of thumb is twice your ram. You'll need atleast the same as your ram if you want to use suspend to disk.
<andril>  i need to change my video card from gforce 5200 to gforce 7600
<andril> is this hard?\
<tato> no
<Jack_Sparrow> andnope, just one screw.. :)
<tato> this is my sudoers http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/92243/plain/
<joejc> ok one last question i have 2 1gb ram sticks in my comp but i just checked and i have 2911mb of ram, where did it come from?
<captainm> joejc: how'd you check?
<BCM43> joejc: maybe some is internal
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to set the name of a Nautilus script without Nautilus using the file name as the name in the scripts menu?
<joejc> i use sysinfo
<joejc> how should i check?
<BCM43> joejc: what computer is it?
<saler> joejc, read ur pc info and find how much ur mother can handle
<tato> it still do the command without ask my password
<BCM43> saler: interesting phrase
<saler> motherboard,sorry
<joejc> it a hp pavilion media center pc m8100n
<tato> any idea??
<Kavan> how do I downgrade to a specific version of the kernel?
<saler> joejc, again u need to read ur the pc manual
<joejc> i dont have it
<saler> joejc,HP have support section in their website u can ask them they will give u full info
<Wintervenom> What is the name of that Firefox thing  that will automatically play video streams in Flash embeds in your video player plug-in (Totem/MPlayer/whatever) instead of the Flash applet?
<c0de_sm1th_> How many troubles i'm buying with radeon 4850? Are drivers ok? Any need to flash bios?
<Wintervenom> (VIA CPUs apparently don't do Flash well.)
<tato> nobody can help me?????
<Kavan> tato: what's the problem?
<BCM43> joejc: I figured it out. Your computer does have 3gb of ram. not sure where you got 2gb from. http://www.retrevo.com/s/HP-M8100n-Desktops-review-manual/id/11225bh231/t/1-2/
<halayudha> yes, what's the problem tato?
<BCM43> (10:02:38 AM) tato: hello i have a big problem... the sudo command don't ask me the password to execute command.. any idea???
<halayudha> you don't set your root password?
<sisif> When I`m trying to "modprobe iwl4965", I get this error: "WARNING: Error inserting lbm_cw_mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/updates/lbm_cw-mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)", and dmesg outputs this: http://pastebin.com/m46f368c2 . Can somebody please take a look, `cuz I don`t understand much from there. Thanks.
<yogi_> tato: maybe you took your user out of the sudoers file
<saler> BCM43,http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19236.html
<joejc> this makes no since iv looked in my comp theres only 2 sticks of ram
<tayfun> hello room
<tayfun> i need help
<BCM43> saler: I did not ask, I said what tato asked
<BCM43> joejc: perhaps one of them is 2gb?
<yogi_> tato left
<BCM43> tayfun: what is the problem
<BCM43> yogi_: that explains a lot
<tayfun> i just asked for fun
<kompulsa_dot_com> What is the environment variable for the selected file in Nautilus?
<fde> kompulsa_dot_com: what exactly do you think you mean?
<joejc> thats the only possibilty unless i have magic ram
<hornet86> j #ubuntu-de
<hornet86> j #ubuntu-de
<halayudha_> any one play around with avr microcontroller simulator under linux?
<BCM43> joejc: that must be it
<fde> hornet86: /j #whatever
<BCM43> hornet86: try "/join"
<hornet86> damn num block :)
<neuratix> how can i make totem play .mid files?
<kompulsa_dot_com> fde: Which environment variable contains the location of the selected file in Nautilus.
<fde> kompulsa_dot_com: none
<halayudha_> neuratix: have you installed timidity?
<fde> neuratix: for starters, have you installed 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' ?
<fde> halayudha_: app doesn't matter, he needs codecs
<nUnd> ae
<neuratix> fde, i have that package
<fde> neuratix: then you should have support, weird...
<neuratix> halayudha, i have installed the packaged called timidity
<fde> !medibuntu | neuratix
<ubottu> neuratix: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fde> neuratix: try grabbing w32codecs from there
<neuratix> fde, will try that
<lyrae> I tried this in the gnome channel with no success...I cannot install Gedit plugins..i put them in the right folder but they dont' show up on the list. any ideas?
<mluser-work> anyone know what the status is on sun's 64 bit java-plugin for firefox on hardy?
<crow_> what is the ubuntu 8.10 default root password?
<buggix> root ^
<BCM43> crow_: there is none
<tuggy> crow_: use sudo
<crow_> tuggy, $sudo passwd?
<hischild> !root | crow_
<ubottu> crow_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sheep> crow_: no, sudo <command to run as root>
<krishnan> I was installing punbb a forum on my server running hardy. i got this [http://paste.ubuntu.com/92250/] error after uploading the config.php file. Please help me.
<Jack_Sparrow> crow_ Bad idea
<buggix> hi, I'm currently on with my live intrepid ibex. I want to install grub on hd0,0. but I always receive "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition". I'm doing this with a ubuntu-book and a website is teaching the same.
<crow_> Jack_Sparrow, what's a bad idea?
<sheep> crow_: setting a root password isn't supported
<Jack_Sparrow> crow_ setting root password
<crow_> o.O
<jpds> !noroot | crow_
<ubottu> crow_: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<krishnan> I was installing punbb a forum on my server running hardy. i got this [http://paste.ubuntu.com/92250/] error after uploading the config.php file. Please help me.
<braniff> how does one view multimedia files in 64bit ubuntu desktop edition when no 64 bit codecs available?
<crow_> ubottu, so you rather let ppl run freeley with no root pw at all?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> crow_, its not needed
<crow_> bazhang, isn't that same as running as root all the time?
<bazhang> crow_, no. sudo has a time limit
<Jack_Sparrow> crow_ no it is not
<crow_> ok
<crow_> thanks btw
<tiyowan> Could someone point me to a suitable package for printing webpages to pdfs? Add/remove seems to be coming up with nothing suitable. Thanks.
<mib_dubjg0> i use intrepid on my laptop, what should be the laptop mode and should i worry about my harddisk dying? (too confused with all those blogs)
<krishnan> I was installing punbb a forum on my server running hardy. i got this [http://paste.ubuntu.com/92250/] error after uploading the config.php file. Please help me.
<mib_dubjg0> tiyowan: dont you get a pdf printer by default?
<tiyowan> mib_dubjg0: Excellent point, my friend. :D Sorry, my brain was on windows mode.
<krishnan> i have asked a question, why don't someone help me. y r u ignoring me?
<BCM43> tiyowan: windows has one too
<BCM43> krishnan: be patient
<sheep> krishnan: check the permissions on that directory
<see-g> krishnan: 'cause it's almost christmas time here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan, please see my private message
<tiyowan> BCM43: XP?
<Jack_Sparrow> !msg ubottu 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubottu 2
<crow_> hey, can anyone get in touch with the webmaster of this website? www.ubuntuguide.org
<BCM43> tiyowan: yes
<Thornley> Hello I'm trying to install quake 4 but I'm receiving an error that says "ERROR: Couldn't load scripts/main.script" when I try to run quake4 from the terminal. I've posted the entire output here:http://paste.debian.net/24368. Could someone offer me some help please?
<tiyowan> BCM43: Odd. I always had to install PDF creator over there. Thanks for the info.
<crow_> www.ubuntuguide.org crashes Xorg when visited with firefox on gentoo. I'm not sure about other *nixes, but with gentoo/firefox it crashes X.
<bazhang> crow_, ask in #gentoo
<joaopinto> crow_, that is not a webmaster issue, it's an applicaton issue
<crow_> bazhang, I already discussed on #gentoo about that, and more ppl checked it, and it crashes the X. I just need a way to contact the webmaster
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > crow_
<ubottu> crow_, please see my private message
<crow_> ok
<bazhang> crow_, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<joaopinto> crow_, such bug did exist on ubuntu on a previous version, it was with xorg, and it was fixed
<Minty1> hai haiz
<Minty1> my Awn manager is artefacting
<crow_> joaopinto, thanks. so it's a gentoo bug, or firefox?
<joaopinto> crow_, most likely a xorg bug, for the gentoo version, that is why you should report the problem to gentoo, not here ;)
<Steve132> I put a dvd in the drive on a new ubuntu 8.10 install
<crow_> ok thanks.
<Steve132> and totem came up, it searched for codecs, and I verified to install the restricted gstreamer codecs
<Steve132> however, when the dvd menu came up
<Steve132> I could not click on any of the buttons
<Thornley> Steve132, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Steve132> play a dvd
<Roritharr> erm, where can i find the wireless networks in intrepid?
<tiyowan> Roritharr: Top right. Network manager.
<Roritharr> it just gives me the option to add another wireless network, but not to browse the ones
<Thornley> Steve132, try using mplayer (it's better)
<Steve132> I'm installing this for my dad, who is a total technoloy newb
<Steve132> if the
<Steve132> "play this dvd" pops up and offers to start totem when he clicks on it
<Roritharr> tiyown, it just gives me the options "add new wirelessnetwork"  and "connect to a hidden wireless network"
<Steve132> totem should do it
<Roritharr> isn't there a browser?
<bazhang> !dvd > Steve132
<ubottu> Steve132, please see my private message
<Steve132> thats the user experience I want
<Roritharr> the button "Wirelessnetworks" above it is grey
<Minty1> anyone know why my Awn manager is glitching and showing weird artifacting thingies?
<n8tuser> Roritharr -> try  sudo network-manager
<Steve132> bzhang, yeah, I've read of all of that
<bazhang> Steve132, and you visited medibuntu?
<c0de_sm1th_> is radeon 4850 working under ubuntu correctly? Are drivers ok? how many troubles will i buy with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty1 Are you running the real ubuntu or a minty one
<Steve132> yes
<Minty1> mint
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Thornley> c0de_sm1th_,  more than you wish. Buy a nVidia card.
<Minty1> im running mind captain
<bazhang> Steve132, and you installed the necessary packages?
<Roritharr> n8tuser: command not found
<Minty1> mint*
<bazhang> Minty1, its not supported here
<Steve132> I believe so, yes...as described in the medibuntu guides
<n8tuser> Roritharr -> try  sudo network-admin
<bazhang> Steve132, which package or packages
<Minty1> thanks anyway Cap'n
<Roritharr> n8tuser: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Minty1 And as the link says, we dont support mint or other peoples versions of ubuntu
<n8tuser> Roritharr -> try  sudo NetworkManager
<c0de_sm1th_> Thornley: thanks.
<Minty1> you guys are just jealous of the distribution im using <.<
<joaopinto> !ot | Minty1
<ubottu> Minty1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Roritharr> intresting, this command does nothing
<bazhang> Minty1, you are welcome to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> whoops
<Steve132> bazhang: w32codecs, libdvdcss2, and, uh, what else,I snagged the dvd navigation ones as well
<amanulla> h
<amanulla> hi
<bazhang> Steve132, and what other apps have you tried to play it
<Roritharr> doesn't react to it n8tuser
<amanulla> how can i remove temporary files in ubuntu while copying data to my usb my pc gonna very slow
<on5sl> somebody an idea why compiz won't work on a geforche 2 with the estricted drivers installed? this is the output of compiz --replace => http://pastebin.com/d474f4fcf
<amanulla> like %temp% in xp
<n8tuser> Roritharr -> type   network  and press tab twice and select from those on the list
<Steve132> bazhang:  its not a problem with dvd playback
<joaopinto> amanulla, temporary files should not affect the transfer speed to your usb device
<Steve132> I'm pretty sure I can play dvd's fine
<bazhang> Steve132, then you have it solved?
<Steve132> its that the dvd menu buttons don't work
<Steve132> under totem-gstreamer
<hyougin> Is there anyway to completely reinstall gnome-settings-daemon from terminal? I seem to have completely messed something up and now i cant even boot properly into ubuntu, right now im in the failsafe terminal session...
<Roritharr> n8tuser, just gives of onboard beep
<amanulla> if so is there wont be any temp files to be removed
<amanulla> like %temp% in xp
<Roritharr> there are only some with net
<joaopinto> amanulla, /tmp is clean at each boot
<Roritharr> net netcat netscsid netstat netbook-launcher netkit-ftp net-snmp-config
<amanulla> ok now can i clean it
<Steve132> bazhang: I know that totemgstreamer, in the past, did not HAVE dvd support
<joaopinto> there are cache directories, if you need space you can clear those, but again, that will not affect your usb transfer speed in any way
<Steve132> for dvd menus
<mluser-work> anyone know what the status is on sun's 64 bit java-plugin for firefox on hardy?
<Steve132> so, if I switch over to xine, thats fine, but I want that to be the "default" totem in that case
<n8tuser> Roritharr -> i dont use gui much, so forgive me if i cant remember their names
<Roritharr> hey, you try to help, thats more than i can hope for :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<n8tuser> Roritharr -> you can paste your /etc/network/interfaces ;  ifconfig;  iwconfig;  route -n   results
<csst0111> hello...where is my trash folder? :s
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<hyougin> do i have to completely reinstall ubuntu? -_-
<Steve132> so, my second question then is, is there a way for one to specifiy that, when a dvid is inserted, the appropriate media program asks to play it?
<Steve132> such as totem-xine instead of totem?
<lolsux> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> hyougin there is a way to reset gnome settings
<ikonia> !trash > csst0111
<ubottu> csst0111, please see my private message
<hyougin> how?
<marsje> Hi. If you want to install Ubuntu from the live cd on a Vista system, can the Ubuntu installer do the partitioning for you? Especially shrinking the existing Vista partition?
<sheep> hyougin: try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-settings-daemon
<Steve132> marsje: yes?
<bysken> lol
<Steve132> did you try it and it fails?
<joaopinto> marsje, yes, but the installer does not run from "Vista," it runs from the live cd :P
<hyougin> k ill try that.. hope it works ;/
<chazco> Does anyone know how to make settings made in nvidia-settings (enabling tv-out via composite) remain after reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> hyougin there is a way to reset gnome settings  To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<marsje> Steve132: I'm atthe point recommending a newbiee te install it on her Vista machine
<marsje> Steve132: I don't want her to wipe out all of her stuff
<marsje> joaopinto: I understand that :)
<n8tuser> marsje -> may i suggest when you boot in the livecd, do a two step process,  resize ntfs first, then reboot again to make sure vista is still okay, then next boot to livecd, you can install
<joaopinto> marsje, if it's a newbie, do not forget to recommend to backup the data
<on5sl> somebody an idea why compiz won't work on a geforche 2 with the estricted drivers installed? this is the output of compiz --replace => http://pastebin.com/d474f4fcf
<erz3364> marsje: she should make a backup of important data before
<marsje> joaopinto: good idea
<chazco> Also, anyone know how to enable lirc for a nova-t usb device? /dev/input/event* doesnt seem to work in 8.10
<marsje> n8tuser: so it's technically possible to have the installer shrink a partition?
<joaopinto> marsje, and make sure he/she does not select "use the entire disk"
<rehpmag> sudo apt-get update
<rehpmag> whoops
<Jack_Sparrow> marsje No matter what os she has, she needs a backu of anything she cant afford to lose.  If you are looking for someone to guarantee that shrinking a partition will work.. It wont happen.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone have vlc installed? If so RUn it and see if the icon for the program has a little Xmas hat for you also? :)
<rehpmag> lo siento :P
<n8tuser> marsje -> it is not the installer, you have to run gparted first to resize it, and then reboot again..just to be safe
<joaopinto> marsje, yes, the installer allows to shink an ntfs part
<bazhang> dr_willis, yep
<dr_willis> bazhang,  :) easter eggs.. heh heh
<joaopinto> hum, doesn't the installer allow to resize ?
<erz3364> marsje: yes, but the ntfs filesystem has to be "clean"
<marsje> Jack_Sparrow: got it...
<n8tuser> joaopinto -> its big risk, i would not do it again
<Jack_Sparrow> marsje At the very least, defrag the windows partition.. twice
<marsje> Jack_Sparrow: ok, we're going to try then
<hahahhah> hello
<Hugh> are the uk repositories down, or is it just my server?
<hahahhah> what's up baby
<joaopinto> n8tuser, backing up the data is always recommended, using the installer resizing is just as safer as using gparted, they use the same library to perform such operations...
<n8tuser> joaopinto -> i learned to do things a step at a time when resizing and reformatting ntfs stuff, i've lost some beforehand
<ikonia> /cd/cs op ikonoia
<keitherz> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! ITS 12 AM NOWWW!!! WOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!! DECEMEBR 25!
<fresh_install> clear
<fresh_install> Hello
<fresh_install> Marry Christmas
<Numbers> Hi guys. I enabled proposed packages in synaptic and now i'm running 2.6.27-11-generic which seems to be crashing for me. How can I remove the proposed kernels and get back to 2.6.27-9-generic?
<joaopinto> Numbers, the old kernel should still be available from the boot menu
<joaopinto> Numbers, and you should file a bug report about it, that's the purpose of -proposed
<fresh_install> Hi, guys, I've just had ubuntu installed on my satellite 5200
<zdog291> when I boot xubuntu I get the folowing error pci device has unknown header type 08, ignoring
<Numbers> joaopinto, yep.. the old ones are still there but I want to remove them and go back to a stable kernel without having anything that's proposed. I'll file a bug for it, but is there a way I can go back permanently?
<fresh_install> my problem is the graphic driver doesn't support
<joaopinto> Numbers, you can disable the -proposed repository, boot form the old kernel, and then just remove the new version packages using the package manager
<bluntz> Need help with xorg.conf plz
<Numbers> joaopinto, excellent.. do I need to do anything with linux-generic like force version?
<Red_Tide> noob hardware question why do we have video cards
<rehpmag> Red_Tide: to display video
<joaopinto> Numbers, no, you just need to disabled -proposed, and remove the newer kernel packages
<Numbers> joaopinto, excellent. thanks
<Red_Tide> do very old computers have them too?
<n8tuser> Red_Tide -> massive big ones
<bazhang> Red_Tide, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Red_Tide> k
<on5sl> somebody an idea why compiz won't work on a geforche 2 with the estricted drivers installed? this is the output of compiz --replace => http://pastebin.com/d474f4fcf
<Biggerfisch> What is the command to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<n8tuser> Biggerfisch -> are you sure you want to upgrade? any particular reasons?
<joaopinto> !upgrade > Biggerfisch
<ubottu> Biggerfisch, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> on5sl /j #compiz .. that is an older chipset that may not work with the newer drivers
<Biggerfisch> ty
<lyrae> when i restart apache, i get this error: Invalid command '\xef\xbb\xbf#', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<FFighter> hello
<Hugh> hi
<bluntz> compiz wont work with gf2
<FFighter> what is the DPI recommended for a 22 inch wide monitor?
<FFighter> the default 96dpi seems too big
<bluntz> beryl will tho
<occy> Jack_Sparrow: hey and good morning.  I've checked the Uboto factoid...  on USB.  I'm curious, what I want to do is, install ubuntu from a USB to a hard drive.  Is that possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Roritharr> erm, the network diag tool should be able to tell me the mac address of my wireless lan card without it needing to be connected somewhere, does it?
<ardchoille> When I run the Report A Problem app, it results in a message: "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed". Is this a known issue? Is this supposed to be a gui app?
<occy> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I checked out the factoid on that.  owondering what I need the USBstick or Persistent
<occy> Jack_Sparrow: I want to install from USB to hard drive
<Jack_Sparrow> occy persistent, means you run livecd and changes go to the stick.. not what you wanted
<occy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks mate.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> Is there an easy way to list the running X displays from a terminal?
<bluntz> Any help with xorg.conf in here or do I go to #nvidia?
<sheep> bluntz: be more specific. what kind of help?
<bluntz> grabdisplay doesnt work
<bluntz> overlay is fine
<bluntz> geforce 2 gts
<bluntz> running newest legacy
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Roritharr> erm, the network diag tool should be able to tell me the mac address of my wireless lan card without it needing to be connected somewhere, does it?
<sheep> Roritharr: I think so
<bluntz> sheep: ?
<tiyowan> Roritharr: Yes. The MAC address is hard-coded into your card.
<Roritharr> so if it doesn't there is something wrong with the driver?
<joaopinto> RoflCopter, ifconfig -a, should also display it
<tiyowan> Roritharr: ifconfig should provide you with your mac address, among other details.
<sheep> bluntz: I'm not sure what to do in this case, but the information that ubottu gave about hardware might be useful and the details you provided can help others help you solve your prolem
<sheep> *problem
<rCX> How do I switch between windows, like "Alt-Tab" in MS-Windows?
<bluntz> hang out here for help?
<Roritharr> would 00:22:69:35:88:59 be a regular mac address?
<sheep> rCX: have you tried alt-tab?
<solmakou> rCX by hitting alt+tab :|
<sheep> Roritharr: looks like it
<lyrae> christ im laughing
<tiyowan> Roritharr: 48 bits. Correct.
<rCX> oh! Thx :)
<Roritharr> thx
<solmakou> rCX thanks, that was my first laugh of the day :D
<blueskiesokie> hello all
<sheep> bluntz: you might need to restate everything (preferable in one line) regularly in case you don't get any responses
<rCX> hehe... This is my first time in linux ;)
<Roritharr> sudo iwlst wlan0 scan should give me all available wlan networks in my area, or am i wrong?
<bluntz> thnx sheep
<tiyowan> rCX: Welcome to freedom. :)
<saler> any work with oracle
<sheep> bluntz: a pastebin of your xorg.conf would definitely be useful
<sheep> Roritharr: I think that's just ones that are broadcasting their SSID and aren't hidden
<tiyowan> Roritharr: iwlist, not iwlst.
<bluntz> k
<grobda24> Is there an alternative to the keyboard mouse ? I find it clunky and difficult to use.
<tiyowan> bluntz: What seems to be the problem you're having? I missed it. Perhaps I could be of assistance.
<Hugh> when I do sudo apt-get update, all the servers give a 101 server not found
<Zzeiss> I've been wondering myself... what keys _are_ the "keyboard mouse"?
<occy> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to bug you again, but is 8.10_Live considered the default Ubuntu cd?
<tiyowan> Hugh: System -> Admin. -> Software Sources, try changing to a different server.
<Hugh> on ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> occy yes.
<occy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks bunches.  (this is Trae btw -- not sure if you remember me, but ;)
<tiyowan> Hugh: Sometimes the servers go on the blink because of congestion.
<zdog291>  this error comes up at boot [10.573548] PCI: device 0000:02:00.0 has unknown header type 08, ignoring. and my ethernet card (cnet pro 200) is not detected
<solmakou> I have been trying to make my soundblaster my default sound card for a few man hours now and I have done sudo asoundconf set-default-$cardname and the instructions listed here http://tinyurl.com/5vsnjm however some programs are still trying to use the onboard sound, anyone have a good way of "disabling" the sound card for a nublet like me?
<bluntz> ok xorg.conf is here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/92279/
<tiyowan> !hcl > zdog291
<ubottu> zdog291, please see my private message
<bluntz> video capture doesnt work anymore
<tiyowan> zdog291: Check whether you card is supported.
<nobu> #ubuntu-games
<tiyowan> solmakou: Do you mean the audio chip on your motherboard?
<feklee> How do I disable the password prompt that is displayed when a laptop resumes from Suspend to RAM?
<solmakou> tiyowan yes the onboard soundcard is driving me bonkers
<tiyowan> solmakou: You should be able to do that from BIOS.
<solmakou> it can not be disabled in the bios
<tiyowan> solmakou: Really? How old is your BIOS?
<nobu> #manaus
<Jack_Sparrow> solmakou I have never seen one that could not be disabled by some means
<solmakou> Jack_Sparrow / tiyowan yeah I'm looking further into it now
<solmakou> I haven't seen it, it might be a jumper setting
<Jack_Sparrow> solmakou what mb?
<tiyowan> solmakou: Good point about the jumper setting. What mobo have you got?
<solmakou> tpower i45 biostar
<solmakou> sorry surfing sites for bios info
<solmakou> I think i just found it getting my lazy ass out of bed to test it :D
<tiyowan> solmakou: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-power/content.php?S_ID=365 - This one?
<solmakou> yes
<solmakou> I love the board btw
<nobu> #ubuntu-br
<tiyowan> solmakou: Interesting, I haven't worked with one of those before though. You can snag the manual off the link I gave you. Should point you to the relevant jumper setting.
<zdog291> tiyowan my netgear Netgear FA311 is in the supported section and has the same error:
<zdog291> pci device 000:0200.0 has unknown header type 08, ignoring
<tiyowan> zdog291: Is the light on at the back of your card?
<zdog291> yes
<solmakou> it's actually in the bios it appears, just listed as "HDA controller" which I wrongly assumed was a hard drive controller
<solmakou> chaulk it up to sol stupidity :|
<tiyowan> zdog291: Does this card work in windows?
<solmakou> thank you for your help
<zdog291> it worked in 98 which is the last version I had on that computer
<tiyowan> solmakou: No worries, mate. :)
<kitply> hello. I have a Samsung 2 GB Mp3 player ( model: YPU2J series) . But the samsung website doesnt seem to host linux drivers for that product, and my ubuntu doesnt recognise the player. Is there anyway that i can make ubuntu recognise my player..can anyone help?
<tiyowan> zdog291: Google seems to return something about possible kernel issues. Do you have another kernel you could boot into?
<zdog291> no
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode: "This mode just loads some basic services and drops you into command line mode." What basic services does it load and what services not?
<solmakou> I read in a place or two that ATI is going to work on the "flickering" problem with the next driver, does anyone know if they have beta drivers for 4850's?
<zdog291> well only recovery mode \
<bluntz> hardy has been a nightmare to get video capture working
<tiyowan> solmakou: I'm running a X1400 ATI Mobility. The flickering problem still hasn't been fixed with the latest release of the ATI drivers. The compiz guys blame ATI, and vice versa.
<bluntz> wish I knew who was a good display man
<solmakou> roger that tiyowan
<tiyowan> zdog291: I'm out of suggestions. Perhaps someone else on here could provide you with more guidance. I'd recommend you search on google with your model plus the error mg.
<bluntz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92279/ for my xorg, any help would be nice
<Jack_Sparrow> bluntz /j #Compiz
<solmakou> thanks again tiyowan
<bluntz> ty Jack
<occy> Ok... that was kinda a fail. :/  I do have a USB floppy, I wonder if you can install Ubuntu from a floppy disk anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tiyowan> solmakou: I don't how well they perform with the Radeons though...there's a recent thread on Ubuntu forums under Multimedia & Video where folks are relating their experiences. Perhaps you might want to look at it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<solmakou> I've taken a few ganders at it I have discovered several workaround that work fine, are people usually this helpful in the channel?
<z1gst3r> sup #ubuntu
<bluntz> #compiz empty #nvidia empty
<Jack_Sparrow> bluntz try patience
<bazhang> bluntz, compiz channel is not empty; you need to ask a question there first
<tiyowan> solmakou: I found this channel to be very helpful. As long as one is patient. It takes some time to migrate from Windows completely. Often times, I myself think in Winmode. :)
<bluntz> I guess anybody here is nogood?
<bluntz> lol
<krishnan> i forgot my wordpress blog password installed on my server. how can i get it?
<krishnan> \join #wordpress
<IchigoMorino> Checking "Ignore future crashes of this program version" in the crash reported does absolutely nothing. Anyone know how to fix this?
<z1gst3r>  <krishnan> \join #wordpress
<z1gst3r> joinfail
<alexmax> i've been trying linux since redhat 5.2, only within the last couple of months have i been able to use it full time....only at work though, at home i still use vista
<Dager> Дарова,а русские есть?
<tiyowan> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tiyowan> alexmax: Way off-topic. But I suspect an increasing number of users will switch to linux once win7 comes out. I haven't seen this much "glitter" in an OS since WinME.
<mkeith> I am installing ubuntu intrepid on my dell laptop with an external vga hooked up will ubuntu configure it in xorg.conf
<aat_> #GAX@Otakubox.net
<Seveas> mkeith, probably not. Only in rare occasions where that is needed :)
<scribawf> !3500
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3500
<tiyowan> mkeith: I'd try installing with no external display first, then adding in the external display later.
<mkeith> Seveas is it possible to run a external vga in ubuntu?
<U236Willy> I just loaded the faq... looked up my pcmcia card and it states it works right out of the box. which it did--once, right after the fresh install of 8.10 and i went to apt-get update/upgrade to get all the recent packages.  now i can't seem to get it to work again. any ideas?
<Seveas> mkeith, yes. What I meant is that configuring in xorg.conf is rarely needed
<tiyowan> U236Willy: What error msgs do you get when you try the commands?
<mkeith> Seveas so what you are saying I should be able to use it out of the box on install?
<U236Willy> i don't get error messages
<CallumEEEPC> Oh really?
<CallumEEEPC> Hello!
<U236Willy> but i notice it comes up twice when i use iwconfig
<CallumEEEPC> Anyone know if WIFI will work on UBUNTU 8.10 on EEE PC? Please
<U236Willy> as wifi0 and wlan0
<CallumEEEPC> EEE PC ASUS 701SD Model 8GB
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Oh. Don't worry about that. That is normal.
<Svartalf> Yeah...  It should just work fine.
<U236Willy> iwlist wlan0 scan sees the network.. but it never connects anymore
<tiyowan> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bazhang> CallumEEEPC, yes it works
<Svartalf> I've a 701 4Gb model I've just migrated to eeebuntu 8.10 in the last couple of days and it seems to work fine.
<CallumEEEPC> orlly?
<CallumEEEPC> ::D
<Svartalf> Yes...
<CallumEEEPC> omg ty much
<CallumEEEPC> so i should get ubuntu asap
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Well. Could you pastebin your ifconfig?
<U236Willy> what? ifconfig -a?
<Svartalf> I would say so CallumEEEPC.
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Yes, please.
<CallumEEEPC> So if I do get Ubuntu it will work? :)
<CallumEEEPC> I need WIFI it is a must. :P
<U236Willy> hmmm
<Svartalf> I had to go to something like that, the stock config from Asus won't work with my AP (doesn't grok spaces in the PSK...)
<tiyowan> !eee > CallumEEEPC
<ubottu> CallumEEEPC, please see my private message
<CallumEEEPC> Merry Xmas to all!
<tiyowan> CallumEEEPC: If you're very worried about your setup working correctly, then take some time to search on the ubuntu forums with the model of your machine. It will provide you with some reassurance and a list of the possible problems you might have to deal with. Preparation is key. And don't rush anything.
<solmakou> it appears that Totem does not support 5.1 surround sound, is there a way of duplicating the channels *only for totem* or does anyone know of another workaround?
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode: "This mode just loads some basic services and drops you into command line mode." Welche 'basic services' lädt er und welche nicht?
<U236Willy> that would be hard as this machine is windows based and i can't get the ubuntu laptop to connect to the wireless network.
<tiyowan> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<minus18_pundit> can anyone help me with my sis 771/671 display driver? i could not get it to work
<sinbox> how would I go about instqalling xmms (not xmms2) on 8.04, will I need to build or?...
<lyrae> Howcome some text editors have a vertical grey line across the text area?
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Hmm. Can you connect to other wireless networks?
<Halitech> U236Willy, run it this way then ifconfig -a > ifconfig.txt then copy that file in your home folder to a thumbdrive and copy it to your windows computer
<U236Willy> that's an idea
<tiyowan> sinbox: xmms is dead, I think.
<CallumEEEPC> wow
<Pici> sinbox: xmms is no longer being supported upstream so it is no longer in the repositories.  You'd need to build from source if you really want it.
<CallumEEEPC> that looks hard
<CallumEEEPC> and confuising
<CallumEEEPC> Ill stick to the Linux i dont like code.
<CallumEEEPC> LOL
<sinbox> I now it's dead but I still have it on my old 7.10 box, maybe just dig the deb file and use that
<Roritharr> mhum
<Roritharr> i tried installing the madwifi driber
<U236Willy> thanks Halitech.. doh.. good thinking.. i should've thought of that :3
<tiyowan> sinbox | Pici
<Roritharr> after make install
<sinbox> or I'll go find the source, thanks Pici and tiyowan
<Roritharr> it tdoesnt appear under Hardware-Driver
<Roritharr> reboot doesn't change anything either
<tiyowan> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Halitech> U236Willy, no worries, been doing that a bit lately so I can read output easily instead of in the terminal :)
<ushimitsudoki> solmakou: https://bugs.launchpad.net/totem/+bug/40732 Maybe it is a known bug?
<CallumEEEPC> umm
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode: "This mode just loads some basic services and drops you into command line mode." What basic services does it load and what services not?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > CallumEEEPC
<ubottu> CallumEEEPC, please see my private message
<mini-man> stupid question ahead
<tiyowan> bullgard4: Maybe try booting into it and try running to "ps -ef" to see what's running?
<solmakou> ushimitsudoki yes it's a known bug, but there are usually workarounds for bugs :D, one is duplicating the channels but I wouldn't want it to efect my other media players !
<minus18_pundit> can anyone help me with my sis 771/671 display driver? i could not get it to work
<mini-man> I'm trying to setup apache2, and I have an apache2 working install on my windows box with full configuration, so I'm migrating it to ubuntu, making changes where necessary, and I ran through a2enmod and enabled all the modules I need
<tiyowan> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mini-man> so does that mean I don't need the LoadModule stanzas in my httpd.conf?
<CallumEEEPC> is Svartalf here?
<mini-man> because there are no *.so's afaics in /etc/apache2/*/
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: What seems to be problem you're having visually?
<bazhang> CallumEEEPC, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<CallumEEEPC> yes
<bullgard4> tiyowan: I will try that.
<CallumEEEPC> It is ok, Thanks Svartalf is helping me "Noob"
<Svartalf> He was wanting to know if the WiFi on the eeePC (an atheros chip...) worked with 8.10.  You have to do some manual work with the distribution after install, or grab eeebuntu regular or netbook remix.
<CallumEEEPC> I am a Noob.
<Jack_Sparrow> CallumEEEPC there is a different release for eeepc's
<minus18_pundit> tiyowan: i have vesa working fine. but that's 2d only. i can't compiz fusiion or any other desktop effects.
<bazhang> CallumEEEPC, right, and it was answered, correct? do you have ubuntu on the eeepc or just want to chat about it?
<jtaji> bullgard4: I think "loads basic services" is misleading, recovery mode is what is also referred to as single user mode aka run level 1, basically no services are loaded
<bazhang> CallumEEEPC, if it is the latter then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<adrian0071> ls
<CallumEEEPC> Ummm.
<CallumEEEPC> No?
<CallumEEEPC> Thanks for your Help.
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: Uh-oh. Can you please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<CallumEEEPC> I will Download the EEEBuntu now.
<gmathews> Good day. Can someone help me with an XML wallpaper I am trying to run?
<pok4> All Steam Games for week : www.7steam.xoxgo.com
<CallumEEEPC> I am downloading EEEBuntu 8.10 yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> pok4 Wrong room
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Kavan> pok4: you shut your damn mouth!
<bazhang> CallumEEEPC, yes
<Pici> Kavan: Thats not needed.
<Kavan> k
<CallumEEEPC> Ok Thanks.
<Be1> Hi Guys!
<CallumEEEPC> Sorry I am very new, I got EEE PC for Xmas.
<CallumEEEPC> The new 8GB SD 701SD Model, White
<gmathews> Hi I am trying to run thge ALlDay Long wallpapeer which is an XML file - it works because it shows the picture but I havent seen it change. Would anyone be keen to help?
<Be1> anyone know how to make ubuntu re scan hardware and get my new sound card working??
<Roritharr> does eeebuntu work with other netbooks aswell?
<Halitech> CallumEEEPC, have you installed or used any other version of linux before?
<adrian0071> is it possible to reset the ubuntu desktop back to its 'factory' state?  I have added and removed a lot of panel items from the menu bars and would like to basically put everything back as it was
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > CallumEEEPC
<ubottu> CallumEEEPC, please see my private message
<CallumEEEPC> Yeah I have Used Ubuntu and YellowDog Linux.
<CallumEEEPC> Yet have never changed a OS around or added app's
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Hes gotten that factoid like 5 times now, I think thats enough.
<CallumEEEPC> Like removed/added a OS to a PC.
<Kavan> I am utilizing checkinstall to create DEB binary packages, but it is not replacing the kernel module during installation
<Kavan> any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Now if he would actually READ it
<Pici> CallumEEEPC: #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for chat, please only stick to support questions in #ubuntu
<minus18_pundit> tiyowan: what does pastebin mean? should i paste it here?
<gmathews> The XML file can be found here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92299/
<gmathews> Please take a look someone :) Thanks.
<tiyowan> adrian0071: Well...if you're talking about the GUI; you could just purge and reinstall. But I haven't done that.
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: paste.ubuntu.com
<Halitech> CallumEEEPC, don't mean to sound rude but if you don't know how to change an OS then maybe you should learn how to use Linpus that is installed so if you need assistance you can call the support line
<adrian0071> minus18_pundit: pastebin is used to share code and config files.  It is an alternative to spamming the chat window with large amounts of text when you need someone to look at one of your files
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: You wouldn't happen to be running a laptop would you?
<Be1> I have pulled a harddrive from a dead ubuntu machine and slung it in another PC, to my amazement the other pc booted without any issue. just no sound, any quick fixes??
<U236Willy> sorry tiyowan and Halitech.... initially it didn't want to recognize the ipod that was plugged into it just yesterday.. :( but http://paste.ubuntu.com/92301/
<CallumEEEPC> No I will learn and keep my Linux restore disk near me thanks.
<minus18_pundit> tiyowan: no, i am not running a laptop
<CallumEEEPC> It doesn't seem that hard, windows was a fluke.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > CallumEEEPC
<ubottu> CallumEEEPC, please see my private message
<Pici> CallumEEEPC: Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrian0071> tiyowan: yeah reinstalling the package is an option, but to be honest its not a big enough issue to make it worthwhile.
<minus18_pundit> tiyowan: how can i pastebin?
<Newb`s_> Merry Christmas !
<Kavan> Merry xmas
<KarlsBerg> hello
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: I've got some bad news. According to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6357516, your chipset probably won't work in intrepid.
<Roy911> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my HP dv5-1125nr laptop, but I haven't been able to get wireless networking to work, can anyone help? I think the problem is that the wireless card isn't active, but to activate it, there's a touch sensitive "button" of sorts that doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu.
<Kavan> Roy911: lspci -v and paste that to pastebin
<timtube> hi
<minus18_pundit> oups!
<entied> How shall I adjust virtual console resolution?
<Roy911> Kavan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92302/
<KarlsBerg> since today, firefox dont open my setted home page, show a blank page, dont show ANY url in the bar when i see pages, bookmarks deleteds, and no open urls when i write one, i try also with midbrowser and work same, also i try reinstall it
<timtube> anyone have a gmail.com account?
<minus18_pundit> tiyowan: as the sis chipset is integrated should i buy a new intrebix supported grahics card?
<timtube> anyone have a gmail.com account?
<echinos> yep
<U236Willy> i find it strange that wifi0 has the unspec device.. and wlan0 says link encap: ethernet
<bazhang> timtube, why
<timtube> because
<echinos> good answer!
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6357516 - However, check out the info posted by bgerlich. That might fix your problem. You need to install a deb package. The consensus seems to be just to ditch sis and get a separate graphics card. sis seems to have horrible linux support.
<Guest75881> <--- Linux\Ubuntu newb trying to get some help on LAN connectivity
<bazhang> timtube, thats offtopic here
<Kavan> Roy911: hrm, that's a decent chipset....atheros is known to have decent support in linux....last I knew atheros used madwifi drivers to get by....ath_pci is the driver for said card....
<timtube> ya
<Kavan> Roy911: do you see wireless networks via the gui network-manager?
<U236Willy> tiyowan?
<Guest75881> Can someone PM me for some LAN connectivity troubleshooting please?
<Roy911> Kavan: No, when I click the network-manager icon, I see ethernet and wired net.works as options
<KarlsBerg> when  run firefox in console show segment fault
<captainm> !ask | Guest75881
<ubottu> Guest75881: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KarlsBerg> im sure that is this, but why
<Roy911> Oh, and options for VPN connections.
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Everything seems to be fine.
<cga> hi all, how do i disable nvidia drivers from cli?? i enabled them from the "driver gui" thing and now i can't see anything. i'm ircing from another pc. thanks
<tiyowan> U236Willy: What wifi card and ubuntu release are you using? Perhaps I can google something up.
<Halitech> U236Willy, have you tried from the terminal to do a sudo iwconfig ?
<minus18_pundit> tiyowan: if i buy a new graphics card will it conflict with the present chipset? and if i have to buy which one woulld have linux support?
<U236Willy> yep
<Kavan> Roy911: google points me here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<Kavan> Roy911: that will probably fix you up, updating madwifi would be a good course of action to take
<ortsvorsteher> cga: try to copy your xorg.conf.bak as xorg.conf and restart x
<tiyowan> minus18_pundit: If you plug in a separate card, it won't conflict with your onboard chipset. Umm...a good card...try to check here.
<Roy911> Kavan: Okay, thanks, I'll read on it.
<cga> ortsvorsteher: ok
<tiyowan> !hcl > minus18_pundit
<ubottu> minus18_pundit, please see my private message
<Kavan> Roy911: it will look "hard" at first, but no worries....take a whack at it and you'll get it
<U236Willy> i did a iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname" and it comes back with.... Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : Set failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid Argument
<Kavan> if you are not familiar with building files from source etc... :P
<D3RGPS31> I have an Adess CyberTablet (Z12), with mac & windows drivers. When I try to write with it, the mouse freezes in position for afew seconds (i also want absolute positioning :D)
<Be1> cga: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<U236Willy> yet network manager sees the wireless access point
<U236Willy> click on it.. no connect/network disconnected
<KarlsBerg> look this, it show firefox errors dialog (JS) http://pastebin.com/m67c25282 in Console print Segment fault, and the firefox start bad without url bar, without bookmarks etc...
<Be1> cga: you should be able to change your chosen driver there
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Have you tried connecting to *another* wireless network?
<ALfY-> I am trying to get my ubuntu Desktop connected to my LAN. I have a unique problem which requires more than basic troubleshooting steps.
<U236Willy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#PCMCIA
<cga> ok Be1 thanks to you too
<U236Willy> mine is the wpc11 v. 3
<NicEXE> which is the deference between Acceleration and Sensivity on Mouse Settings?
<zelda> what command do I use to remove all the backups i did for xorg.conf?
<U236Willy> oh and I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<NicEXE> *sensitivity
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<U236Willy> tiyowan: hope you saw the above.. also yes.. i have tried to take it to the office to connect to another network... with no luck.
<clemons> UBUNTU
<tiyowan> U236Willy: I'm reading.
<U236Willy> and this laptop is on the same wireless network i'm trying to connect the ubuntu laptop to
<bazhang> clemons, yes
<U236Willy> the weirdest thing is.. after the fresh install.. and a bit of ifconfig up and etc.. it worked and i was able to d/l package updates
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Hmm. We need to identify the chipset of your card.
<ALfY-> I am trying to connect my Desktop via WIRED Ethernet to my network, however my NIC isn't working properly, can anyone help ?
<tiyowan> U236Willy: This could be tricky.
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Can you ping your router?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: No, and the NIC won't assign DHCP either
<clemons> try setting an appropriate IP
<manzur> do you know how to use gnome main menu search box as a filter?
<tiyowan> ALfY-: What does running "route" return?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: I have done many "sudo dhclient eth1" and it returns "No DHCPOFFERS received". All hardware is confirmed functional. Static IPs won't work.
<U236Willy> i'm going to look at my installed packages and see if maybe something is awry
<NicEXE> which is the deference between Acceleration and Sensitivity on Mouse Settings?
<clemons> ifconfig eth0 192.168.X.XXX up
<zelda> anyone?
<U236Willy> because.. it didn't work AFTER the first update
<zelda> ~sudo -r
<clemons> they won't?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: How would you like me to display the results? The Paste webpage ?
<tiyowan> U236Willy: I don't know how to help you specifically. But I'd try to find out the chipset of that card and then google it from there.
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Yes, please.
<U236Willy> ok
<U236Willy> does lspcmcia still work?
<quizme_> where is smtp email stored on the file system?
<D3RGPS31> I have an Adess CyberTablet (Z12) When I try to write with it, the mouse freezes in position for afew seconds, not writing
<javimansilla> What are the recommended drivers for broadcom 4328 wifi cards on 8.10?
<adrian0071> ls
<tiyowan> U236Willy: Try.
<KarlsBerg> since today, firefox dont open my setted home page, show a blank page, dont show ANY url in the bar when i see pages, bookmarks deleteds, and no open urls when i write one, i try also with midbrowser and work same, also i try reinstall it (firefox errors dialog (JS) http://pastebin.com/m67c25282 )
<ortsvorsteher> quizme_: in /var/mail i think
<quizme_> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> np
<javimansilla> I had wireless working on 8.04 with ndiswrapper, but when I did the upgrade stop to work
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: Do you have an add on Browser Glue or something like that?
<Halitech> javimansilla, you probably need to reinstall whatever driver you were using with ndiswrapper again
<javimansilla> Halitech: do you know how should I do that?
<KarlsBerg> tiyowan, no, i dont touch firefox this days
<quizme_> ortsvorsteher: all those files are empty
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: According to that error, a component failed in your firefox. I'd try reinstalling firefox.
<Halitech> javimansilla, same way you did previously? I don't use ndiswrapper or broadcom so not sure
<yeryry> !pm | ares
<ubottu> ares: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<javimansilla> I'll make a try
<gmachine_24> I want to update the Java version on my computer, which runs Ubuntu 8.04. Do I need to remove the current version before updating and, if so, how do I do that?
<ortsvorsteher> quizme_: ok, than i couldnt help you.. sry
<KarlsBerg> tiyowan,  i reinstall it yet
<KarlsBerg> and also desactive all components
<quizme_> where are files stored for the smtp server?  (ie. in what file is your mail stored?)
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: It doesn't work even after reinstalling?
<KarlsBerg> run same
<KarlsBerg> no open home page
<KarlsBerg> no show any in url bar
<KarlsBerg> no show any in status bar
<KarlsBerg> no bookmarks
<crazy2be> how can i install the NDIS wrapper packages without an interent ocnnnection on the computer i nedd to install them on?
<KarlsBerg> :-/
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: "sudo apt-get purge firefox", then reinstall.
<KarlsBerg> tiyowan,  purge remove the bookmarks?
<tiyowan> !aptoncd > crazy2be
<ubottu> crazy2be, please see my private message
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: Yes.
<Roy911> Many thanks, Kavan, wireless networking works perfectly.
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> but i only need two packages
<quizme_> ortsvorsteher: it's ok. thanks anyway
<Kavan> Roy911: merry xmas ;)
<Roy911> You too.
<crazy2be> isn't there a quicker way?
<KarlsBerg> tiyowan,  i also try safe-mode and get the same segment fault and same JS errors
<ALfY-> tiyowan: I PM'd you the link to my paste, Here it is as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92313/
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: As far as I can tell from msg; a firefox component failed.
<KarlsBerg> i have all disabled
<bullgard4> tiyowan: " try booting into it and try running to "ps -ef" to see what's running". There are listed some processes in [] and others not. For example, [kjournald] and bash. Which ones are the "services"?
<tiyowan> bullgard4: No idea. :)
<thomas_> hello
<cousteau> how can I make an audio and data CD?
<Ward1983> how do i compile software with interpid? i heard theres now some better way of doing it?
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Nasty. What is the address of your router?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: 192.168.4.1
<tiyowan> !compile > Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983, please see my private message
<KarlsBerg> tiyowan, purge dont fix it
<Ward1983> thanx tiyowan
<thomas_> what is the better chat IRC ?
<thomas_> xchat ?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, ok i knew all that
<thomas_> i speak for ubuntu
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: Try #firefox maybe?
<lw0x15> thomas_: irssi
<thomas_> what do you use ? xchat ?
<lw0x15> i use irssi
<Ward1983> tiyowan, thes some sort of other way, it creats a deb and i dont mean checkinstall
<l337ingDisorder> is there a command line tool that would let me to LDAP lookups on a windows active directory network?
<thomas_> ok thank
<tiyowan> ALfY-: This is indeed odd...can you ping 127.0.0.1
<thomas_> why use irssi ? better than xchat ?
<lw0x15> yep
<lw0x15> for me
<ocRob> thomas_: i think so
<ALfY-> tiyowan: Yes, I can
<thomas_> ok thank !
<lw0x15> irssi - simplicity
<lw0x15> :]
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Everything seems to be fine. And this card works from Windows?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: Yes
<zoi84> x
<Halitech> cousteau, take a look at k3b -> http://www.nabble.com/create-mixed-mode-cd-in-k3b-td7164949.html
<Ward1983> ALfY-, what was the problem? i didnt read it i just came in
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Because the very fact that you can't ping your router is disturbing in itself. It suggests a problem with your nic or the cable.
<ALfY-> tiyowan: The NIC shares an IRQ with the Video card, and sometimes USB controller, could that be it ?
<KarlsBerg> tiyowan, deleting .mozilla/firefox manual run fine !!
<tiyowan> ALfY-: I think that'd be a good idea. :)
<ALfY-> tiyowan: I tested the cable succesfully
<tiyowan> ALfY-: I'd try to resolve that IRQ conflict, mate. NICs need their own channels.
<manzur> gnome-main-menu search box should work as a filter, is this possible?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: Yeah, I thought it could be the IRQ conflict, but I have no clue how
<thomas_> where write commandes ?
<tiyowan> KarlsBerg: Excellent. :)
<Ward1983> whats the best way to compile software with interpid? i heard theres now some better way of doing it?
<bluntz> Is grabdisplay broken in xawtv 3.95  ??
<ALfY-> Ward1983: Basically, I have a crazy NIC problem, it won't take DHCPOFFERS from my router, and won't connect to my LAN when I assign it a static IP.
<sheep> Ward1983: the same way things are always compiled
<Ward1983> sheep, ah ok someone in ehre told me a very simple way to make a deb, and not with checkinstall, but its not in my scrollback anymore, didnt adjust it yet when he told me
<mib_6hmx0p> rythymbox or bashee? which is better? can i use both of them ?(not at the same time of course) or will they interfere with eachother? is it possible for me to store my music on an external drive and to play it on my computer without any problems?
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Your interface is up. Your cable's fine. Card's working. Router's ok. But you can't ping your router. This is because the packets aren't flowing. IRQ conflict probably. But I've never seen the symptoms of a NIC with conflicting IRQs before.
<sheep> Ward1983: oh, for making a deb?
<Ward1983> sheep, yes (but not with checkinstall)
<tiyowan> ALfY-: And as I am new to linux myself, I don't know how to fix it. Maybe you could try tweaking your BIOS?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: I'll give it a shot, I didn't see the granularity for individual assignments in there... I'll look again
<Accidus> I have a problem with hibernate: When I tell my laptop to hibernate, it seems to be doing everything alright. Then, when I turn it on again, it starts waking up from hibernation, I get a mouse pointer, but then the machine freezes. The pointer won't move. Hibernation used to work when I first installed Ubuntu, but now it no longer works. I should have enough swap space (I have 3GB ram and my swap is 6GB)
<tiyowan> ALfY-: It's strange. Your machine shouldn't be assigning so many devices to the same IRQ channel.
<Ward1983> ALfY-, you actually get offers?
<Lee_Lbuczko> hello
<fungo> there's a way to tell the kernel made by make-kpkg to use the old one modules?
<tiyowan> ALfY-: What NIC do you have btw?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, if he gets offers then packets obviously do flow lol
<bluntz> Is grabdisplay broken in xawtv 3.95  ??
<ALfY-> Ward1983: Yes, I've had two occasions where it even DISPLAYS the offers in the 'dhclient' output. Unfortunately, the NIC didnt take the offered IP for some reason.
<ALfY-> tiyowan: I have a RealTek card, RTL-8169
<Ward1983> ALfY-, probably the IRQ conflict, sorry dunno how to resolve that
<tiyowan> Ward1983: Could you explain to me then why he can't ping his router? Perhaps I might be missing something.
<Sofistio> Marry christmas to everyone from ubuntu user!!!
<mib_6hmx0p> is it possible for me to store my music on an external drive and to play it on my computer without any problems?(using banshee) can banshee play music downloaded from itunes?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, DHCP works like this: offer - discover - request - acknowledge, so if he gets an offer, the discover reacher his gateway, and the offer also reached back
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Bingo. I'm getting kernel bug reports on that card.
<zelda> How do I remove a file thats in etc/X11? sudo remove?
<Ward1983> reacher == reached
<tiyowan> Ward1983: I'm not referring to DHCP. I'm talking about ping.
<sheep> zelda: sudo rm, but be very careful
<Ward1983> tiyowan, now you stated packets were not flowing
<Ward1983> tiyowan, i corrected that, sorry
<zelda> sheep: thanks. I was trying sudo -r  -remove.
<Ward1983> tiyowan, now == no btw lol
<rCX> Another n00b question... How do I end a program (dosbox) that isn't responding?
<pioov> does anyone got java plugin for firefox (jre 6 u12) to work on 64 bits??
<mib_6hmx0p> is it possible for me to store my music on an external drive and to play it on my computer without any problems?(using banshee) can banshee play music downloaded from itunes?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: Can you share the links so I can read up on the bug, and hopefully potential fixes ?
<tiyowan> ALfY-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256331 <- According to this, the kernel doesn't support the Realtek chip on your NIC.
<tiyowan> Ward1983: No worries, mate.
<Ward1983> ALfY-, http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/irq-sharing.asp
<pioov> is the new JRE-6-u12 working on firefox 64bits?
<thomas_> salut
<Kavan> anyone familiar with checkinstall?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, ok :) (check this btw http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/irq-sharing.asp )
<zelda> Sheep: Awesome. Thanks!
<thomas_> pas de francais ?
<thomas_> je ne suis pas sur ubuntu fr ?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: Ok, I have a potential solution. My motherboard has another NIC built-in that I disabled, I'll give that a go and let you know my results!
<Kitar|st> http://digg.com/comedy/Give_it_to_your_wife_3
<Kitar|st> lol
<tiyowan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ward1983> just using another PCI slot seems to fix it
<ALfY-> Ward1983: Oh man, I have tried EVERY SINGLE ONE of those GRUB switches, to no avail :)
<ALfY-> Ward1983: NIC is onboard (Built-in to motherboard)
<tiyowan> ALfY-: I strongly suspect it's a kernel issue. Enable the onboard NIC and use that. Or try Ward1983's idea of putting the NIC in another slot. My money's on the kernel issue, though.
<Ward1983> ALfY-, the link i gave states the best way to change IRQs is just use another PCI slot
<LaserJock> stupid question, how do i turn compiz off and on easily?
<ALfY-> tiyowan: NIC is onboard (Built-in to motherboard). I'm going to switch onboard NICs and give it a go
<fosco_> LaserJock: install fusion-icon
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Do that please, and do let us know.
<Ward1983> LaserJock, systen -> preferences -> appearance
<LaserJock> Ward1983: that will turn it off, but how do I get it back on with my custom settings?
<cga> mmmm where can i set the clock to use ntp?? i cannot find it in the clock preferences or set time and date
<Ward1983> LaserJock, set your settings with compizconfig-settings-manager
<tiyowan> Ward1983: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256331 <- Take a look.
<LaserJock> Ward1983: right, I know *how* to set the settings, I just want to be able to start compiz back up with my previous settings
<keithclark> I seem to be having trouble sharing directories/files over samba.  I make the directory shareable and my other user on another computer can see the directory.  They are promted for a username and password and they use the ones that I set up on the host computer but it still does not allow them access.
<Ward1983> LaserJock, thats the way to do it..... ffs
<Ward1983> LaserJock, works fine here, it saves my settigns fine
<ardchoille> When I run the Report A Problem app, it results in a message: "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed". Is this a known issue? Is this supposed to be a gui app?
<tomsaso> hi. just installed ubuntu 8.1 :D It is cool, but i cant watch youtube viedos, i installed flash (using the link provided on youtube and i selected ubuntu 8.04 + .deb pack)
<Ward1983> tiyowan, yeah that looks like similar symptoms, driver not working right or something
<ardchoille> How do I report a problem with the Report A Problem app?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, maybe he can compile the driver himself
 * ardchoille giggles
<ardchoille> I just realized how ironic this is
<tomsaso> can anyone help me ?
<Accidus> I'll ask again: I have a problem with hibernate: When I tell my laptop to hibernate, it seems to be doing everything alright. Then, when I turn it on again, it starts waking up from hibernation, I get a mouse pointer, but then the machine freezes. The pointer won't move. Hibernation used to work when I first installed Ubuntu, but now it no longer works. I should have enough swap space (I have 3GB ram and my swap is 6GB)
<tiyowan> Ward1983: Perhaps. But he'd better know what he's doing.
<Ward1983> tiyowan, nice there's a solution there aswell
<Ward1983> tiyowan, its needed to compile your own kernel lol
<tiyowan> Ward1983: Because it's a kernel issue as well. And I'm not touching those with a six-foot pole.
<Ward1983> tiyowan, thats not too hard though, just did it for the first time last night
<tiyowan> !hibernation > Accidus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation
<tiyowan> !hibernate > Accidus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Ward1983> tiyowan, you just need to get the sources, then use menuconfig or a config file, then compile it
<Ward1983> tiyowan, and then add it to grub menu.lst
<tomsaso> so any1 can help me with youtube issue ?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, if it doesnt work you can jsut boot your old kernel and see what the problem was / try to build again with other configs
<platius> tomsaso;   I did a yum install ubuntu-restricted-extras to install flash and it is working fine for me
<Ward1983> tiyowan, (i had to compile a kernel for xen)
<tiyowan> Accidus: What machine do you have?
<bazhang> platius, yum install?
<zelda> LOL thats what I was saying
<platius> opps
<bazhang> heh
<tiyowan> Ward1983: Someday soon. I still need to learn more.
<platius> tomsaso; check that    I did a apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to install flash and it is working fine for me
<bazhang> tomsaso, install from synaptic not youtube
<zelda> bazhang: maybe he has food at his desk.. who knows..
<bazhang> tomsaso, flashplugin-nonfree
<Ward1983> tiyowan, just thought i might explain the process in short so you know its not that hard
<bazhang> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ailean> hi. my pc freezes at random intervals.  it then responds to nothing, forcing me to restart. can anyone shed any light on the problem?
<tomsaso> installing from synaptic now :d
<Accidus> tiyowan: Inspiron 1545
<zelda> LOL @ platius
<tiyowan> Ward1983: Thanks for the info. :) Encouragement always helps.
<platius> too many distros, so little time
<zelda> !botsnack | platius
<ubottu> platius: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Ward1983> tiyowan, oh for a driver you only need the headers even :D
<Ward1983> tiyowan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<chazco> Hi... how can I use my desktop PC to control a netbook PC, but at full desktop resolution (1440x900 vs the netbooks 1024x600)?
<The_Joe_> Is there a quick command I can use to change all the file extensions (.SAN) to lowercase but keep the filenames?
<bazhang> chazco, remote desktop?
<The_Joe_> ..as uppercase
<tiyowan> Ward1983: Good link. I'll go and check it out now.
<chazco> bazhang - When i tried the Ubuntu remote desktop utility i only got the laptops resolution... has this been changed?
<The_Joe_> Actually forget that - I got it
<Ward1983> tiyowan, well but the kernel needed to be patched aswell in this case so that would mean he would need to build his own kernel anyway
<Ward1983> tiyowan, but when theres no kernel issue its enough ti get the headers and you can compile drivers it states :)
<ailean> hi. my pc freezes at random intervals.  it then responds to nothing, forcing me to restart. can anyone shed any light on the problem? This happens on both Ubuntu and Windows, so I think it is a hardware problem.  Would it be the graphics card?
<Ward1983> tiyowan, happy reading
<Halitech> ailean, could be graphics card or heat on the cpu, what is the temps like when it freezes?
<keithclark> In order to share files via Samba, do I have to add the users to the sambausers group?
<ailean> Halitech, hard to tell, as it won't respond to anything, so i can't take a reading.  I did have a problem with temps on this before though, and it used to shut down, not freeze
<zoi84> exit
<zoi84> exit
<ALfY-> tiyowan: I have enabled my other NIC in the BIOS, disabled the RealTeK. Immediately, there is no connectivity. My router reports connectivity with the NIC. It won't receive DHCP.
<Halitech> ailean, might not be getting hot enough to shutdown, you could try mbm5 in windows to check your temps or xsensors in ubuntu
<ailean> Halitech, Problem was resolved by removing a thick carpet of dust around the CPU heat sink :)
<ALfY-> When I attempt to ping my router, it says: "connect: Network is unreachable"
<javimansilla> Halitech: no luck with reinstalling the driver with ndiswrapper :-/
<javimansilla> anyone with broadcom wireless cards and intrepid that can give me a hand?
<ailean> Halitech, I'll check just now and let you know . . . have to restore my updates as it broke the last time this froze :)
<hackel> Isn't there a way get the enumValues for an object_enum_tag directly from the Doctrine schema?
<att0> hello, I plan to install Ubuntu on my machine and I would like to know if there was an app that allowed it to act as both a gateway/router + a regular computer (I don't want to have a *dedicated* gateway/router)
<bazhang> att0, to share the internet connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> att0 you can bridge a card to your network connection if that is what you mean
<att0> yes, I will connect my laptop via ethernet to the Ubuntu
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dan2> ubuntu has real firefox, not this piece of shit icepidgeon firefox knockoff right?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2 watch the language.. thanks
<bazhang> dan2, watch the language please
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<sevenseeker1> unknown command
<bazhang> jinx
<sevenseeker1> hmmm
<Halitech> ailean, ok
<ailean> Halitech, xsensors is asking for a configuration file - I've just installed this.  Is there a default or a way of creating a default?
<Halitech> javimansilla, not sure then
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: it couldn't be described in a better way
<sevenseeker1> 8888888
<bazhang> dan2, it has the real ff yes
<Halitech> ailean, sudo sensors-detect I believe
<bazhang> sevenseeker1, ??
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: I go to websites and they don't recognize the browser type, and it sends me to the mobile site, or it sends me to some other screwed up site
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2 It could have done without the profanity
<sevenseeker1> that was my son, sorry about that :)
<sinbox> make: ./mkdirs: Command not found        <<  any idea why I get thison a checkinstall?
<cesdev> i hate nearly all the recommended ubuntu text editors for php development
<cesdev> what other options do i have
<budi_> cow_caem_smg
<att0> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, but I would like it to scan network traffic before it gets to my current computer ( such as what www.untangle.com/ does)
<sevenseeker1> raid question - using mdadm to build a raid 1 md, can I partition up that md or do I need to use lvm on top of that?
<hanophix> I just installed Wubi, but I don't have a custom visual effects button
<ailean> Halitech, thanks. running just now
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix a wubi install in windows is a test drive and not a real partition install
<Halitech> dan2, what do you mean icepidgeon firefox knockoff?
<Accidus> Another try... I have a problem with hibernate: When I tell my laptop to hibernate, it seems to be doing everything alright. Then, when I turn it on again, it starts waking up from hibernation, I get a mouse pointer, but then the machine freezes. The pointer won't move. Hibernation used to work when I first installed Ubuntu, but now it no longer works. I should have enough swap space (I have 3GB ram and my swap is 6GB, working on an Inspiron
<Accidus> 1545)
<hanophix> Jack_Sparrow I know this
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix just a little fyi and a suggestion to read the wubi faq
<hanophix> so I can't change visual effects
<dan2> Halitech: debian has something called iceweasel, which is without the firefox branding marks
<dan2> Halitech: because there is some sort of trademark dispute
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix Yes you cant, but I dont support wubi installs
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix Yes you can, but I dont support wubi installs
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2 what site is not letting you view it.
<dan2> try papajohns.com
<dan2> with iceweasel
<dan2> sends you to the mobile page
<dan2> heh
<hanophix> Jack_Sparrow: I understand, thanks.....I've been regular ubuntu installs...is Wubi less respected?
<cesdev> good php editor for ubuntu?
<att0> has any tried linuxcd.org?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix yes, I wont use nor recommend wubi.. to anyone I lke
<Jack_Sparrow> like
<dan2> adobe flash works well on ubuntu too right?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2 papajohns comes up in the default firefox here
<dan2> and java?
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: right... but in iceweasel it doesn't
<bazhang> dan2, yep
<bazhang> att0, for what
<\phil\here\> hi all. can you please give me a quick hint how to add a custom script to run on bootup in ubuntu server?
<dan2> bazhang: do the amazon video rental things playback?
<mebius> ку всем
<dan2> bazhang: they let you see a 2 minute clip for free, enough for testing
<bazhang> dan2 home page?
<dan2> one sec
<jtaji> \phil\here\: call it from /etc/rc.local
<bazhang> mebius, #ubuntu-ru
<att0> bazhang: for ordering a distro, I get errors trying to burn CDs
<Jack_Sparrow> phil try /j #Bash
<\phil\here\> jtaji: thanks
<att0> *distro disc
<bazhang> att0, lets discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<robson> java thr
<dan2> bazhang: http://www.amazon.com/The-Dark-Knight/dp/B001I189MQ/ref=ed_oe_vdl
<bazhang> dan2, no problems
<dan2> awesome
<blndr08> hey all im running xubuntu and it doesn't want to load my menu bar for some reason - can someone help me? :)
<Didoudu73> hello
<gverig> this likely is a dumb question but I can't seem to resolve it on my own. I'm on ubuntu 8.10. What package contains libGL.a?
<zc00gii> how do I change the icon for the Ubuntu logo on the bar with 'Applications Places System' in GNOME?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libgl
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dev, gle-doc, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri (and 104 others)
<enzotib> gverig, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev
<gverig> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Didoudu73> Good evening I wanted to know how to install(settle) a virtual sound card on a dedicated server
<ailean> Halitech, I got a temperature sensor to work - the ACPI one.  Seems to be at 22 deg atm.  I couldn't get xsensors to work.
<Halitech> dan2, it is called Ice Weasel and yes, it is because of trademark issues where the mozilla organization demanded certain things that were againt the gpl and debians view of software so the did what everyone is entitled to and rebranded firefox as ice weasel and thunderbird as ice dove, both of which work perfectly fine for meon 3 systems running debian
<blndr08> i can't get my menu bar to show up on xubuntu - can anyone help?
<Halitech> ailean, 22 f or c?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gverig> Jack_Sparrow: err... it conflicts with half of my rendering world... shouldn't this library be in libgl1-mesa-dev?
<ailean> Halitech, C
<ailean> Halitech, u want in F?
<Halitech> ailean, no, c is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> gverig DOnt know, and this isnt the place to discuss it
<Halitech> ailean, seems to be nice and cool to me, wish mine was that cool right now
<Jack_Sparrow> dan2 FYI the video came up on amazon for me here
<dan2> Jack_Sparrow: awesome
<GodfatherofEire1> Whenever I try and compile the .so file , I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92334/
<ailean> Halitech, I have my doubts about that figure.  The room temp here is about that.
<gverig> Jack_Sparrow: o_O why not? Is development discussed somewhere else?
<lianimator> how do I add a 'degree' symbol in text editor?
<ham> hi
<GodfatherofEire1> lianimator: you could use the character map under accessories
<macd> gverig, #ubuntu-devel , #ubuntu-motu
<enzotib> gverig, I gave you an answer from apt-file, read back
<Halitech> ailean, can you reach in and touch the heatsink? if it feels hot to the touch the reading probably is off
<Jack_Sparrow> gverig many other channels.. this is support only
<zephyr34> for runnig it
<zephyr34> but still it is not running
<lianimator> In conky, why do I see an "A" with something on top before the ° symbol?
<zephyr34> any way to run the iso image in ubuntu
<gverig> enzotib: ohh, I thought you were a bot and replied to Jack_Sparrow's request. I tried that and it conflicts with half of the OS. swx11 is software rasterizer
<GodfatherofEire1> Whenever I try and compile the .so file , I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92334/, and since I get a big wall of startup text on startup, I would prefer to have a normal usplash, which I cant have because Intrepid uses a different version of shared object files for usplash, I just get the text.
<enzotib> gverig, don't know I performed a search trough apt-file and have only that answer
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zelda> hello!
<energY> Does Ubuntu support MTP devices?
<J-_> Does the default Ubuntu installation use AIGLX or GLX?
<zelda> *pats himself on the back for installing his new GeForce 8500GT
<ailean_> Halitech, I froze so had to restart.  While doing so I took the opportunity of reading temperatures from BIOS.  System temp was 50 deg C and CPU temp was 57 deg C.
<J-_> for compiz-fusion that is
<macd> energY, Yes, but only legacy
<RizR> got a question about grub background. How do I get pretty and crisp theme (like the one suse uses)? Theme changes doesnt really bring out the required level of detauls.
<RizR> details*
<Halitech> ailean_, what type of system do you have? ie INtel or amd?
<macd> energY, so media devices like the sandisk sansa, work.
<ailean_> This one's an intel
<energY> macd: Legacy?
<GodfatherofEire1> macd, my Creative ZEN works fine with Ubuntu, and thats relatively new
<energY> A Creative Zen, will it work?
<macd> energY, the latest zune doesnt work for instace.
<energY> GodfatherofEire1: What progs?
<Halitech> ailean_, 57 seems pretty high to me, even at heavy load for me I never get above 58C, I have a P4 1.8ghz
<GodfatherofEire1> Rhythmbox does it fine, but you have to enable MTP support under plugins
<rjune__> macd: does the sansa work with mtp? or does it work as a removalbe drive?
<GodfatherofEire1> And you have to install libmtp or something from synaptic, but dont quote me on the exact filename, but searching mtp should do it
<ailean_> Halitech, this is a 3.4 GHz dual core. perhaps that gets hotter?
<rjune__> nmind, answered
<macd> rjune__, as an MTP device thats syncable through rythmbox among others
<solmakou> tiyowan have you tried the "Compiz Fusion Icon" it allows you to go between Compiz and Metacity with very no side effects that I've foun
<SiliconViper> I'm trying to find a way to relay keyboard / mouse events to multiple windows in X. A skim over Google results didn't turn up anything that seemed helpful. Has anyone here done something like this, or have insight as to what I should be looking for?
<GodfatherofEire1> energY: Rhythmbox does it fine, but you have to enable MTP support under plugins, And you have to install libmtp or something from synaptic, but dont quote me on the exact filename, but searching mtp should do it (sorry for sendin it twice, but most people look for the name highlights)
<macd> GodfatherofEire libmtp8
<xc1024> hi guys. anyone could help me with tablet setup?
<tiyowan> solmakou: That's the workaround I'm currently using to watch videos on this system. :)
<ailean_> Halitech, although that may be hot, i wouldn't say it's such a high temperature as to cause CPU problems.  what would you think?
<Serafeim> hallo!
<Serafeim> enyone using limewire??
<GodfatherofEire1> Thanks, mackd, so energY, the package name (if you havebnt got it already, is libmtp8
<tiyowan> ailean_: What CPU are you running and at what temperatures?
<GodfatherofEire1> Whenever I try and compile the .so file , I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92334/, and since I get a big wall of startup text on startup, I would prefer to have a normal usplash, which I cant have because Intrepid uses a different version of shared object files for usplash, I just get the text. So I could REALLY use some help with compiling this
<LordElph> Ubuntu 8.10, amd64, installed for a week for a so, fully up to date, but now when I log into Gnome, screen goes black for a few seconds, then the login screen comes back....I tried the "x recovery" option in the recovery boot option, but no joy. Anyone got any pointers on how I could diagnose/fix?
<ailean_> tiyowan, Intel P4 dual core 3.4 GHz at 57 dec C
<solmakou> max load?
<xc1024> could anyone point me with setting up tablet
<xc1024> tried wiki
<energY> GodfatherofEire1: How do I export? I activated the plugin, can se it and the files. But dont see a s sync button...
<Pici> GodfatherofEire1: just run 'make' in that directory to run the makefile.  Make sure that you have build-essential installed first though.
<Serafeim> how can i download more than 3 torrents the same time with limewire?
<solmakou> ailean_ is that under max cpu load?
<tiyowan> ailean_: That temperature is fine.
<ailean_> solmakou, no, probably not.
<solmakou> tiyowan not if it's idle
<GodfatherofEire1> Pici, it is
<ailean_> tiyowan, solmakou as i say guys, i did have a problem with it in the past which was resolved by removing the thick layer of dust around the CPU heatsink.
<GodfatherofEire1> And just make? not ./Makefile?
<energY> GodfatherofEire1: I managed by myself
<xc1024> anyone could help with setting up tablet?
<ardchoille> Serafeim: I don't believe limewire is supported here
<Pici> GodfatherofEire1: yes.
<tiyowan> ailean_: solmakou has a good point. Does your temp. exceed 62-64C when you put load on the system?
<xc1024> GodFatherofEirel, yes
<xc1024> anyone could help with setting up tablet?
<ailean_> tiyowan, it probably does, but I can't get a temp sensor to work...
<tiyowan> ailean_: And if you were experiencing overheating problems in the past, then "removing the thick layer of dust around the CPU heatsink" is only a temporary solution. Please install an extra fan.
<Halitech> ailean_, depends on the core, seems some are loaded at 51C
<GodfatherofEire1> Pici, still some errors
<GodfatherofEire1> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92341/
<ailean_> tiyowan, so you reckon my freezing problems are due to overheating? (there's a sentence I never thought I'd say)
<Pici> GodfatherofEire1: Looks like you're missing libusplash-dev
<GodfatherofEire1> Pici: that'd do it
<nutzer> hallo
<tiyowan> ailean_: Probably.
<solmakou> ailean_ you say you have a p4 dual core processor @ 3.4Ghz correct?
<jesselang> Anyone know why 8.10 isn't showing up in the update-manager by default?
<ailean_> solmakou, correct
<jesselang> I'm currently using 8.04.
<sin360> hello all
<LeeQ> are there any bootloaders used other than GRUB?
<selig5> lilo
<ailean_> LeeQ, Lilo
<LeeQ> that an acceptable alternative?
<GodfatherofEire1> Pici, also, is there anyway to de-compile, then re-compile an .so for a usplash, cause I have a few I'd like to test, but they're the wrong version, and I dont have the source for them
<Pici> GodfatherofEire1: I'm not aware of a way.
<sin360> I'm using 8.04 64bit , I've installed the madwifi drivers didn't get no errors,the drivers are in use in the restricted drivers but I can not see my card wlan0
<tiyowan> ailean_: You're using the Prescott core. Your "idle" temp. should be around 43C.
<GodfatherofEire1> Pici, alright, just wonderin
<Xisdibik> Hey everyone, I was installing Ubuntu on my samsung NC10 netbook, and the install went flawlessly, but the guide says the wireless needs some drivers from linux-backports-modules-intrepid   and when i do the command the guide says to get them, it says that it cannot find them.
<tiyowan> ailean_: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/61684-10-prescott-temperatures
<sin360> I could see them with the windows drivers but it doesn't work to well so I removed them
<Pici> Xisdibik: What command?
<Pici> !ot | tiyowan ailean_ (try ##hardware)
<ubottu> tiyowan ailean_ (try ##hardware): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xisdibik> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<LeeQ> If I boot from the live CD and I already have ubuntu installed, can I see my files on the HD?
<ailean_> tiyowan, so i'm a little high, but i still don't think i would be so warm as to overheat
<sin360> does anyone have any ideas
<ailean_> tiyowan, would you mind accompanying me to that channel?
<tiyowan> No problem.
<Pici> Xisdibik: Have you done a: sudo apt-get update    yet?
<core1> GDGFDGFDHGHGFJHNGJNGHJN
<core1> HFDGFDGFD
<Pici> core1: stop
<FloodBot3> core1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<core1> FGFGFDBGHGFJN
<Xisdibik> hehe,  no, :)
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; yes, mount your drive.
<Xisdibik> Thank you Pici, its installing :)
<Pici> Xisdibik: great
<nkatsou> hallo if somebidy told me if it is possible to convert ntfs to ext3?
<saturnDriver> you can't convert a partition, you have to overwrite it
<zephyr34> guys have u got any idea how to register the nickname for xchat
<Pici> zephyr34: /msg nickserv help register    further help in #freenode
<zephyr34> thank u Pici
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: sudo mount hd0?
<LeeQ> sudo mount hd0
<thompa> whats the deal with HP laserjets like 1018, why must I use the 3rd party driver and ubuntu not support this?
<saturnDriver> LeeQ - wouldn't it be sudo mount /dev/hd0
<saturnDriver> assuming that it is specified in /etc/fstab
<Pnux> hey, i cant create audio cds (using brasero and k3b), it says theres a codec missing, does anybody know that codec's name?
<saturnDriver> Pnux - no
<dro_> What other GUI irc clients are worth trying out instead of XChat?
<Pici> Pnux: Are you trying to burn MP3s? Have you been able to play them before?
<saturnDriver> Pnux - What format are the files you are transcoding?
<thompa> now i got even a fancy HP applet and it wont work. says gnome printing is still broken
<dro_> XChat crashes on occasions and wont let me enter rooms, sometimes. Frustrating.
<Pnux> saturnDriver, mp3
<Pici> dro_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<saturnDriver> Pnux - you need gstreamer
<Pnux> Pici, amarok and vlc plays them properly
<dro_> Thanks.
<LeeQ> saturnDriver:  actually, I'm not sure it is even seeing the drive... how do I check that?
<saturnDriver> LeeQ - sudo fdisk -l
<jtaji> dro_: if you're running xchat-gnome instead of xchat you might give vanilla xchat a try
<Pnux> saturnDriver, how do i get it?
<sin360> can anyone help me with my madwifi install?
<bastid_raZor> !codecs > Pnux
<ubottu> Pnux, please see my private message
<LeeQ> saturnDriver: /dev/sda1 boot *   Blocks 114198021
<saturnDriver> Pnux - Applications > Add/Remove > Search "gstreamer" and install "gstreamer extra plugins" iirc
<saturnDriver> LeeQ - Did you write anything in /etc/fstab
<LeeQ> saturnDriver: no sit
<LeeQ> saturnDriver:  no sir* I did not
<carpii> can i use iptables to log the mac address for a given ip ?
<qlex> hi; I have a problem with my tv tuner
<qlex> ﻿tvtime doesn't see it; it says that there's no signal and it can't open /dev/video0
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; create a place to mount it. sudo mkdir /media/drive (or something to that effect) then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive
<qlex> ﻿lspci returns:
<qlex> ﻿Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<qlex> ﻿it's an avermedia
<Kavan> how do I find what date linux-kernel-2.6.22.24 was introduced into ubuntu 8.04?
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; you will then be able to access the drive via the path of /media/drive
<qlex> all the information I find on the internet is about dvb cards, and it's not a dvb
<qlex> running ubuntu hardy with kernel 2.6.24.22
<Pnux> saturnDriver, seems like it works now, thanks
<saturnDriver> Pnux - np
<noonubuntu> Hi all
<ocRob> Hello!
<carpii> Kavan, it was built 24th November so it must have been after that
<jtaji> Kavan: changelog  says Tue, 18 Nov 2008 17:19:02 +0100  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.24-22.45/changelog
<Pici> qlex: Have you looked here: http://www.linuxtv.org/ ?  They have extensive information
<Halitech> ailean_, sorry about that, had company drop in .... do you know what core you have? ie prescott, northwood, etc?
<noonubuntu> i have a canon mf5550 and was wondering if it will work with ubuntu?
<Kavan> carpii, jtaji: thank you for the answer....what command line obtained that information for future reference?
<Kavan> I definitely appreciate
<tiyowan> Halitech: Blokes in ##hardware are helping him out. His case temp's at 50C. Too hot.
<ailean_> Halitech, tiyowan tells me it's a prescott.  I don't know :)
<carpii> i just did cat /proc/version
<qlex> any ideas??
<jtaji> Kavan: I searched for 'linux-image' on packages.ubuntu.com
<jim_p> are atom cpus supported by linux?
<qlex> sorry, thanks Pici
<qlex> let me see...
<Halitech> tiyowan, I was thinking that as well
<Halitech> ailean_, okay, I'll let the guys in hardware help you out
<ailean_> cheers Halitech
<jtaji> jim_p: yeah I guess those linux netbooks are using them
<jemark> anyone using a x3100 + compiz and has flickering screen in some programs?
<Pici> Kavan: You can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux in the future too.
<afief> jim_p: yes, my friend is running ubuntu on one
<jim_p> jtaji, true, but do they need a custom compiled jernel?
<jim_p> *kernel
<Cadman21> is there a program that will rip dvds to my computer?
<saturnDriver> can anyone help me play music and have sound in ET at the same time?
<Xisdibik> Pici i still cant get ubuntu to connect to the wireless
<tiyowan> jemark: x1400 here. Same problem. No solution at the moment. Install compiz fusion icon and switch to metacity to watch videos without flickering.
<afief> jim_p: don't think so, he can hardly use synaptic
<Pici> jim_p: I beleive they will use the i386 kernel just fine. there is also lpia builds of many packages as well.
<tiyowan> jemark: It's not an Ubuntu issue. Problem's between ATI and Compiz.
<Pici> Xisdibik: I'm just about to step away from the computer, so I suggest asking the channel again.
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; please don't pm :) add -t ext3 after mount. which i'm guessing that your partition is ext3 since it has kubuntu on it
<oneseventeen> how do you choose a different mirror for apt?
<jemark> tiyowan, mine is a intel X3100 onboard video card
<jim_p> sec
<oneseventeen> I've got 1 day and 23hours remaining on downloading a 3MB perl-modules package
<tiyowan> oneseventeen: Sys -> Admin -> Software Sources.
<ALfY-> tiyowan: Can I PM you with my current status ?
<ubuntu> i/server irc.freakbase.net 6666
<tiyowan> ALfY-: Sure. Go ahead.
<Halitech> noonubuntu, I can't even find an mf5550, are you sure on the model number?
<jemark> tiyowan, slideshow in f-spot givines flickering... videos are ok here, but googleearth gives also the same flickering...
<tiyowan> jemark: The issue seems to affect the entire Xnnnn series.
<Xisdibik> Ok well for anyone then.  I can open the wireless networking page and create connection and it asks for SSID:  the Mode: then BSSID and then a mac address (whats the BSSID vs SSID?)  and does it want the mac address of the router?
<noonubuntu> Halitech yea Canon Mf5550
<Cadman21> Can Brasero  rip dvd to a compuer?
<Halitech> noonubuntu, check here for known info on printers http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<oneseventeen> tiyowan: oops, should have mentioned CLI only...
<noonubuntu> k
<Maxxik> why linux sucks?
<tiyowan> jemark: Quick test would be to open up a terminal, "metacity --replace", test, then "compiz --replace"
<bastid_raZor> Cadman21; sorta.. it can copy it as an iso
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: "Can't find ext3 on filesystem on dev sda1"  same thing if I try ext2
<tiyowan> Maxxik: Take that elsewhere, please.
<jtaji> Cadman21: you could use 'dvdrip'
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; when you did the fdisk -l what did it say under System for /dev/sda1 ?
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: could that be an indication that the drive is fried?
<noonubuntu> Halitech its not on there at all
<Cadman21> I want to put my dvds on my laptop so when I travel I can watch them. if I copy as an iso can I watch them on my computer?
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: says "Linux"
<Halitech> Maxxik, are you in need or support or are you just here to complain?
<nbeebo> the graphic stuff, is it called fglrx? doefgorffdgfg
<Halitech> noonubuntu, I know
<jemark> tiyowan, but you have an ATI card and I have an Intel one... yes, that is one solution but annoying to type that all the time when i want to use the slideshow in f-spot and want to use googleearth
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; where you having drives issues before?
<nbeebo> is it called fglrx or frglx?
<LeeQ> all started this morning with a GRUB error 17
<nbeebo> ill ask in offtopic cause im in a hurry
<bastid_raZor> nbeebo; fglrx
<jemark> LeeQ, that means ur Grub doesn't see a partition.
<Halitech> noonubuntu, only post I find relevant is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109121
<RizR> thinking to change grub->gfxboot due to prettier themes etc. puzzled as to why ubuntu still hasn't adopted it? anyone got any thoughts on it?
<nbeebo> bastid_raZor,  thanks
<RizR> seems pretty straight forward though.
<jemark> LeeQ, HD problem mostlikely.
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; possibly your drive is having issues.
<ardchoille> RizR: Some of us don't reboot often
<bastid_raZor> ardchoille; RizR exactly, my box reboots about once a month.
<RizR> ardchoille: what about rest of U
<bastid_raZor> RizR; you may get a better response is #ubuntu-offtopic
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: other way to attempt to get files off this HDD?
<Halitech> RizR, I reboot normally about once a month
<RizR> bastid_raZor: thanks.
<RizR> stop gloating about it everyone. we all know about lack of boot. I just asked one question not booting patterns for everyone.
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; if you can't get it mounted, as far as i know, no.. if the drive is fried :\
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: crappitty crap
<Accidus> I have a problem with hibernate: When I tell my laptop to hibernate, it seems to be doing everything alright. Then, when I turn it on again, it starts waking up from hibernation, I get a mouse pointer, but then the machine freezes. The pointer won't move. Hibernation used to work when I first installed Ubuntu, but now it no longer works. I should have enough swap space (I have 3GB ram and my swap is 6GB, working on an Inspiron 1545)
<shannon> Having a problem on a fully updated hardy install. Every now and then in the middle of a session sound playback completely stops, any player, rhythmbox, mplayer, etc., just shows the progress bar stuck at 0 and no sound plays. Only way to make it play again seems to be to reboot. Searched but can't find anything about this problem. Is this a known bug? Is there a workaround?
<jemark> tiyowan, i saw this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094
<zdog291> does any one know how to fix: pci unknown header type 08, ignoring device. I get that error at boot
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: Thank you for the help :-D I am off to buy a new drive :-P
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; they are cheap these days.. 1TB is only 150$
<LeeQ> bastid_raZor: yeah, it's really not the cost of the drive I am concerned about... it's the fact that it fried right after I got everything cofigured the way I wanted it (bind, apache, postfix, dovecot, etc) and right BEFORE I backed it up (that was my project for Friday)
<tiyowan> jemark: Quick test would be to open up a terminal, "metacity --replace", test, then "compiz --replace" <- Did you try this?
<bastid_raZor> LeeQ; ouch, i've had 2 drives fail this year. i know the feeling
<tiyowan> jemark: Oh my bad. I thought you were using an ATI card. Sorry!
<jemark> tiyowan, ok, no prob
<makou> ailean_ did you find a solution to your problem?
<ailean_> makou, case is too hot
<Cadman21> has anyone ever used k9copy on ubuntu?
<tanner> are there any CMS with an easy web gui to manage and organize all your files and such?
<jim_p> Cadman21, me.
<Kavan> anyone have a "question free" preseed file laying around for ubuntu?
<Halitech> Cadman21, not on ubuntu but running it right now on debian as we speak
<Kavan> I have a working one for debian etch for a pxe/net install, but I do not have the same for ubuntu....
<jim_p> Cadman21, yes it does work. and so is shrinkta, its gtk2 twin
<makou> ailean_ not a tough problem, you'll be back in action in no time!
<Cadman21> shrinkta does the same thing then?
<jim_p> Halitech, have you used shrinkta as well?
<ailean_> if thats the prob :)
<Halitech> ailean_, if you have a small deskfan, set it to blow across the back of the system to draw the heat out
<Halitech> jim_p, no I haven't
<Cadman21> jim_p: I need something to rip/copy my DVDs to my harddrive
<ailean_> Halitech, i'm thinking of running it without the cover on for a while to check if thats the prob
<livebrain> ppl i'm trying to connect to an wireless network but i keep getting this error : "disassociating by local choice reason=3"
<livebrain> what does that mean ?
<Halitech> Cadman21, do you want exact replicas or just to have them?
<Halitech> ailean_, good idea
<bastid_raZor> Cadman21; you could use k3b and copy them as an iso
<ardchoille> Cadman21: dvd95 is in the repos
<Cadman21> ok
<user01> does anyone know if you can tag an attachment to an html link?  like like a tag <a href="mailto:astark1@unl.edu?subject=Comments from MailTo Syntax Page">
<Cadman21> that will copy any dvd I have?
<sheep> .22
<Halitech> Cadman21, dvd::rip, acidrip will both rip them into avi files of around 700 meg
<sheep> oops
<user01> is there an &attachement= switch?
<ardchoille> Cadman21: and http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/ works quite well for me since Gusty
<jim_p> Cadman21, well give both a shot and judge yourself then
<Cadman21> ok thanks
<Halitech> user01, syntex looks right to me
<Cadman21> I'll try them out
<Halitech> user01, sorry, just caught on to the attachment bit, not sure on that
<tropical_dude> Hi there, I can I solve a " wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" error?
<tropical_dude> how can i solve..
<user01> Halitech, if i do it as a plain link with <a href="file:///\\server\file"> it works
<user01> Halitech, but if i do it as part of the mailto comme &attachment="file:///\\server\file" it doesnt
<Halitech> user01, I'm not sure, I've never tried something like that before
<l337ingDisorder> I'd like to uninstall a program I just installed from source, OpenLDAP, but it doesn't have an option like "make uninstall" as most autoconfs seem to. Anyone have any suggestions as to how I could uninstall it completely?
<The_Joe_> Does anyone have a xorg.conf or some other configuration for a GeForce2 MX200? I can't go above 800x600 resolution and install the nVidia drives makes things worse
<user01> Halitech, Im trying to figure out an easy way for a template with an attachment to be generated for people
<billybigrigger> good day all
<techsupport> billybigrigger, yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ardchoille> The_Joe_: here's a copy of my xorg.conf file: http://ardchoille.pastebin.com/m19b24946
<techsupport> what is better? ubuntu or linux ?
<The_Joe_> ardchoille, Thanks - I'll have a look and mess around with it
<MatBoy> mhh, my nvidia xinerama doesn't want to start on 8.10 which was working always on 8.04... PCI settings are OK
<user01> Halitech, and some people use thunderbird, other people use outlook
<b33r> Hey, how can I make a usb boot from an ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<jim_p> does anyone know what video and audio settings i must enter in avidemux in order to recode something to 3gp?
<ardchoille> The_Joe_: please ignore the "AddARGBGLXVisuals" , that is only for geforce series 5 and 6 compatibility with compiz
<billybigrigger> techsupport, what are the chances you can help me with a GRUB Error 17???
<The_Joe_> ardchoille, Ok - will do
<Halitech> user01, what about using a webform instead?
<The_Joe_> Hmm - I'd best reinstall the nVidia drivers with this
<l337ingDisorder> billybigrigger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<user01> Halitech, do you have an example?
<ALfY-> Question: If my NIC works while booting off a LiveCD, but not on my install, How would I diagnose\compare\repair ?
<billybigrigger> l337ingDisorder, thanks, but i tried that...my g3y HP laptop doesn't let me change anything like that in my BIOS, the closest im doing is running the HDD Self test
<Halitech> user01, not off the top of my head
<Zzeiss> ALfY-: Interesting!!  I had the same problem with Fedora Core 9.  Sadly, I didn't solve it.  :-(  However, you might want to try the restricted drivers, on the off chance that one of them will work.
<thiago_sa> i need adjust sensitive the touchscreen...
<thiago_sa> touch sensitive... what program for adjuste?
<ogzy> hi, at a ISA server envronment i am able to surf via firefox if i enable network proxy, but if i set the same authorisation info to synaptic i am not able to get authenticated from proxy server, any idea?
<erwan_> exit
<b33r> Hey, how can I make a usb boot from an ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<enzotib> b33r, usb-creator
<The_Joe_> Well the nVidia drivers are installed but my maximum resolution is now 640x400 and I can't seem to force 1024x768 in xorg.conf
<b33r> enzotib, doesn't work just says GRUB on boot and nothing else happens :/
<DasEi> !usb | b33r
<ubottu> b33r: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<The_Joe_> How can I find the Identifier of my monitor? I think I may have the wrong one in there
<DasEi> The_Joe_: Either at it's case / data sheet or take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anxiolytic> My pc is sluggish. If I make a new username, it's pretty quick, even with compiz turned on (I currently have it off). I'm not sure what could be causing this on my current account though? My load is always around 1, and no 1 app is taking up too many resources (according to top)
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Well any labels are long gone, so I guess it's into the log Igo
<rathel> I'm using cygwin to ssh into my other computer and when I use screen everything looks funny how do I fix that?
<DasEi> The_Joe_: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log            , is it  dpmi-capable ?
<Cadman21> I download dvdshrink.tar.gz is there a command for the terminal that will install it?
<lupine_88> ping?
<lupine_88> woo
<The_Joe_> DasEi, I'm in there now and I can't find anything about my monitor - give me a couple of minutes
<DasEi> !compile > Cadman21
<ubottu> Cadman21, please see my private message
<The_Joe_> lupine_88, pong
<dr_dasos> i'm currently on a windows box and don't have access to linux at the moment, but where can i fine the dictionary file (usually at /usr/share/dict/words) on the net to download?
<lupine_88> irc on phone works :)
<lupine_88> now to install linux
<DasEi> The_Joe_: you could paste the log, you won't find the brand, but some specs
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Ok hang on
<The_Joe_> I need to find my Firefox button
<The_Joe_> It's impossible to see anything in this tiny res
<DasEi> The_Joe_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Ahh there's a program
<DasEi> :D
<shannon> Anyone know how I post a new question in the Launchpad Answers thing? I'm logged in, but I don't see how to ask a question
<_woli_> Is Intrepid Ibex working perfectly with the DELL XPS 1530 ?
<pasquale> hallo!!
<mommy> if I add a user to gui0 do they basicly become a user acting like root?
<The_Joe_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f313fbc09
<mommy> *gid
<The_Joe_> Wow that command is cool xD
<ocRob> mommy: a user with uid=0 and gid=0 is a root user
<mommy> would they be exactly like root if they were uid=1000 gid=0?
<ocRob> mommy: no because 0 is root's user id (0), that would be a user in the root group (0)
<ocRob> mommy: their userid would be 1000
<mrpockets> hey fellas
<mommy> yes, but when your in the root _Group_ would they have root powers
<mommy> thats the question
<ocRob> mommy: no
<mommy> ok :)
<ocRob> mommy: root = uid 0
<mommy> thank you ocRob
<bastid_raZor> Cadman21; http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/  :: this is unsupported site.. i used it to install dvdshring
<DasEi> The_Joe_:line 187 ff :  Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI    from CRT-0's EDID
<anxiolytic> My pc is sluggish. If I make a new username, it's pretty quick, even with compiz turned on (I currently have it off). I'm not sure what could be causing this on my current account though? My load is always around 1, and no 1 app is taking up too many resources (according to top)
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Ah
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Anything you can suggest?
<DasEi> The_Joe_:no specs at all ? brand/model ? it's a crt, size ?
<The_Joe_> DasEi, I really don't know. It's really old and the only logo on it is "digital"
<The_Joe_> By "really old" I mean 7-8 years.
<DasEi> The_Joe_:size ?
<The_Joe_> In inches? No idea.
<The_Joe_> DasEi, But I think it's actual resolution is 800x600
<DasEi> The_Joe_:no meter even ?? hoho
<The_Joe_> DasEi, I could probably dig one out - but it could be buried under a ton of other things.
<DasEi> The_Joe_:39 cm = 17 ""  diagonale
<The_Joe_> DasEi, That seems about right looking at it
<DasEi> The_Joe_:I could give you the specs of a standard crt
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Yeah that could work
<Szefo> czesc :D
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<Szefo> ?
<DasEi> The_Joe_:mom, loading
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Whu-?
<Syrj> Hello. How can i bind "Back" function (i.e. previous page in firefox) to my 4th mouse button?
<jim_p> Syrj, its some weird xorg.conf setting about the mouse button asignment
<jim_p> Syrj, never used it :(
<e-head> What method would you guys recommend to install all the non-gpl codecs needed for video playback?
<bastid_raZor> !codecs > e-head
<ubottu> e-head, please see my private message
<jim_p> e-head, the well known one... use the repo!
<Syrj> Is there any way to add programs to run at ubuntu startup?
<e-head> thanks
<e-head> jim_p: the repo?
<e-head> I heard of this program called automatrix.
<jim_p> Syrj, in System > Preferences > Sessions you can add whatever you wish
<Syrj> Ok, thanks.
<e-head> But it looks like it is frowned upon by the ubuntu team.
<e-head> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jim_p> e-head, automatix and all sorts of easy to use tools are just crap
<bastid_raZor> e-head; automatrix breaks things in a horrible way
<e-head> alright. Enough said.
<jim_p> e-head, use the medibuntu repo
<e-head> ahh.. thanks.
<e-head> then I can just pull it all down with apt-get I assume.
<philipp> i got a Monitor with a REAL high resoluthon
<philipp> how can i manage that?
<jim_p> Syrj, may i ask what is the program you want to add?
<lyrae> Howcome some text editors have a vertical grey line across the text area?
<Syrj> Pigdin, Kadu
<jim_p> philipp, what gpu are you on?
<cwillu> Is there anything better than scribus out there?
<Syrj> Pidgin*
<cwillu> The bugginess of its undo is starting to get to me
<jim_p> Syrj, then i guess what you need to do there is straight forward
<philipp> gpu?
<Cadman21> I'm trying to use the command line to search for packages and I'm getting this error "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'"?
<jim_p> philipp, the output of this          lspci | grep VGA
<jim_p> Cadman21, how do you ask it to search?
<philipp> jim_p
<philipp> jim_p 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<jim_p> philipp, do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<philipp> jim_p yes and also nvidia settings
<jim_p> Cadman21, the right way is                 apt-cache search somename
<philipp> jim_p but i cant choose such a high resolution
<thomas_> hi all
<DasEi> The_Joe_:mom = moment;  there :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/92376
<jim_p> philipp, do you get the extra resolutions in System > Preferences > Screen resolution
<jim_p> ?
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Ah right - thanks I'll have a look
<tyrant> jim_p if you have a nvidia card just use nvidia-settings from the menu under system
<philipp> jim_p no
<jim_p> philipp, what is the max resolution your monitor can get?
<jim_p> philipp, and is it a tft or crt?
<philipp> 1152x864
<philipp> crt
<Syrj> Can i get more than 2 default desktops?
<jim_p> philipp, last chance is to make a proper xorg.conf that states all (or just the maximum) resolutions the monitor can get. i can show you mine, but i am not good at crt configuring
<jim_p> Syrj, as in expand the desktop on 2 monitors?
<philipp> it should have 1920x1200
<Syrj> I mean the 2 switchable graphic workspaces
<sin360> I'm using 8.04 64bit. Having issues with my wifi can someone help?
<DasEi> sin360: I'm not good at wifi, but see :
<DasEi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Fantastic! Thank you!
<hps> Syrj, right click on the workspace applet and click Preferences
<DasEi> The_Joe_: nice
<Tobias> Hi
<Syrj> Cool! Thank you.
<DasEi> !hi|Tobias
<ubottu> Tobias: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<The_Joe_> DasEi, I didn't actually expect it to be that tiny - but it's a lot better than what I had
<hps> Syrj, you'r welcome
<The_Joe_> Oh great now it won't change..
<DasEi> The_Joe_: which distro? (hardy/ibex) ?
<sin360> I've installed madwifi 094 and the drivers are in use from what I can tell by looking at the restricted drivers panel,but I can not see my card when I run ifconfig
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Ibex
<The_Joe_> DasEi, I made a mistake - I changed to a res between 800x600 and 1024x768 now I can't seem to change res at all
<jim_p> sin360, slpci | grep Wireless
<jim_p> sin360, lspci | grep Wireless
<DasEi> The_Joe_: which graphics card ?
<The_Joe_> DasEi, An old GeForce MX200
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Oh don't worry - clicking Appearance seemed to fix it
<selb> Is there a way to disable the strange slow animation that panel drawers do?
<fantomas> hi
<fantomas> is there a ubuntu config dialogs for configuring MTA like exim for personal usage (like sendning mail via smarthost and nothing more)
<The_Joe_> Uhh what's the command to get Window borders back? I just turned on Normal Desktop Effects - they work but I have no window borders now
<fantomas> ?
<DasEi> The_Joe_: keep the section of monitor, but (backup xorg.conf before) there is : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-971103.html
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Ok thanks - that seems good. But do you know anything about these disappearing borders?
<The_Joe_> That's my main concern right now
<Kenny> Is there a program to find out the specs of my laptop running ubuntu 8.10
<sin360> jim_p, I see it there but it seems is not loaded. I removed all the drivers before check the restricted drivers panel and everything was gone so I installed the drivers again everything is there now I dont have my wlan0 all I have is eth0
<marcelkoopman> hardwareinfo?
<marcelkoopman> hwinfo i mean
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kenny> is that the command?.. hwinfo?
<marcelkoopman> Kenny, yeah i think so, try it
<marcelkoopman> Kenny, you can also do lspci if you want to find anything about your pci/apg cards
<Kenny> I think it will work.. i just have to apt-get the hwinfo program first.
<marcelkoopman> agp i mean
<sin360> jim_p, When I use the windows drivers I can see my wlan0 and wicd see's it but it does not work well that I'm trying to usee the madwifi drivers
<Kenny> I'll let you know if it works... brb.
<marcelkoopman> Kenny, ok
<jim_p> sin360, ok i see. but what about what i asked?
<Curtis> Merry Christmas to everyone
<SSilver2k> are they are any other ways to get the output of a serrial port at a specified speed (4800) other than cu? (and not cat)
<zleap> hi
<jim_p> merry xmas Curtis
<sin360> jim_p, 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<zsquareplusc> SSilver2k: sure. depends on what you want to do..
<DasEi> The_Joe_: there is a cmd, I just try to find the eyntax, gnome-panel reset or sth
<zleap> hi
<DasEi> syntax*
<SSilver2k> i have a serial gps spitting out nmea text 24/7 and i want to listen to it for a set amount of time
<SSilver2k> its spitting otu data at 4800
<The_Joe_> DasEi, The trouble is - I can't see anything on my Terminal window O.o
<SSilver2k> cat isnt working, but cu -s 4800 -l /dev/ttyS0 is
<zsquareplusc> SSilver2k: cat also works after using stty.  and the data? what are you doing with that? post process
<SSilver2k> im using php to read in the port for a couple seconds, then disconnecting
<zsquareplusc> SSilver2k: if you are a programmer and like python, check out pyserial. that's what i normally use
<Kidfork> How cna i transfer files from user to user (on the same computer)
<SSilver2k> ive used python for all of two seconds, more of a php / perl kinda guy.
<The_Joe_> Yaaay I have a Cube =D  But still no window borders "/
<SSilver2k> (not afraid of using python, just have never had any reason to look into it yet)
<tyrant> sin360, i think u have to install the madwifi-hal from sources ,there is a howto but i think in german
<yaris123456789_> how can i tell how much memory apache is using in total ?
<selb> Meh, unhelpful channel is unhelpful
<yaris123456789_> selb: tell me about it
<zsquareplusc> Kidfork: copy?  depending on permissions other users can look at the files in your home dir. and they can copy them.
<ocRob> yaris123456789_: top
<DasEi> The_Joe_: I found something, but that will delete your config to default, go to a cmd -line (alt-ctrl_F1) , think before : sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity             , or wait for another response
<yaris123456789_> ocRob: yes i know top....but what are the options ?
<linxeh> yaris123456789_: unhelpful? wtf?
<yaris123456789_> grep | apache ?
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Yeah I'd rather not after finally getting this far
<sin360> tyrant, I'll try that
<yaris123456789_> top -grep | apache ?
<ocRob> yaris123456789_: no, just top
<yaris123456789_> ocRob: yes, but i just wanna see a total
<yaris123456789_> of all httpd processes
<linxeh> yaris123456789_: you can do it with ps and the correct flags
 * d0lphin_n0el santo e bom natal :)
 * d0lphin_n0el saint and good christmas :)
<DasEi> The_Joe_: it won't delete your (new) xorg, but all your desktop settings to default, ask again for the command to reset desktop
<lw0x15> if i launch a virus via wine
<lw0x15> whats gonna happen ?
<ocRob> yaris123456789_: ps aux | grep apache
<The_Joe_> DasEi, No I'd rather not - besides, I can't even see anything in Terminal
<The_Joe_> When I open Terminal it's just a white box with nothing in
<The_Joe_> Weird.
<Kenny> Ok.. the HWINFO things works really well actually.  It lists 53 devices.  But when I scroll up it will only go up as far as 22.  Is there a command like " /p or -p" to pause while reading in the terminal?  Kinda like DOS has?
<SSilver2k> zsquareplusc: thanks, the whole issue was my usb and serial prot were set to a higher baud rate
<SSilver2k> stty fixed that.  thanks!
<Pienjo> Kenny: add |less
<Pienjo> at the end of your command line
<Pienjo> press space for next page
<DasEi> The_Joe_: but you could boot into safe mode (same with Alt-ctrl  F1)
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Who knows? Resetting X might get them back..
<The_Joe_> Hang on
<ChrisBookwoodEee> Merry Christmas!
<DasEi> The_Joe_: if unsure, make a backup of the rm - files before
<Pienjo> Does anyone know if it's possible to migrate from -lpia to -i386 ?
<Halitech> lw0x15, screw up your wine install
<lw0x15>  Halitech nothing else?
<Pienjo> lpia is proving to be a liability
<Kenny> Hey that works great..  Thanks for all the help and Merry Christmas!
<tyrant> sin360, did u find any howto for the madwifi-hal stuff
<Halitech> lw0x15, depending on what you launch at most it *might* delete your home folder but thats about it
<The_Joe_> DasEi, Nope - no borders.
<bastid_raZor> Pienjo; you're talking about kernels? if so you'll have to recompile all the selfcompiled programs and drivers that you manually installed. besides that it should be fairly painless
<Pienjo> bastid_raZor: No, I'm talking abot the entire thing
<Cadman21> I'm trying to DMA is enabled for my DVD burner with "hdparm /dev/hdd" bash says that no such file or directory. Does that mean I can't us DVD shrink?
<sin360> tyrant, I just got the hal I'm just gonna compile and see If I can get it to work
<Pienjo> I installed Ubuntu UNR early november, since it was The Best Thing Evah, but it turns out that it was a dead end
<Pienjo> there have been no security updates, and it looks like the whole lpia architecture is dead
<bastid_raZor> Cadman21; that page is fairly old and some of it isn't needed. skip through
<arno-t> hi all you regex experts.  I'd like to remove right brackets ] and hyphens - from a text with sed s/[]-]//g  but is this possible? From what I can see in the documentation of regexes, both ] and - need to be opening the class to be taken literally. Is there a way around this? For now I just run two seds after another..
<Cadman21> ok
<mon^rch> there are some entries in alacarte that I cannot delete... any pointers?
<Kidfork> How do i acess the startup manager in Intreprid Ibex?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<thomc> HALO 3!
<tyrant> sin360, i m very optimistic :)
<Gun_Smoke>      wireless freezes machine..... just after the handshake the machine completely locks up.  If I disable the switch, gnome loads fine and remains usable.  I've reinstalled gnome-network-manager and the issue still persists. I suspect the driver or wpa_supplicant.  BCM4311
<Onyx> Some day you will die somehow and something's going to steal your carbon.
<\\`oot> hi folks
<\\`oot> Merry Christmas... quick question
<linxeh> arno-t: use \ to escape them (and possibly put the sed string in "" with the -e option)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<The_Joe_> Can anyone tell me a command to get window borders back? I seem to have lost mine after enabling Desktop Effects
<\\`oot> every time my kernel updates I have a new option at reboot - how do I get rid of all but the current one please?
<Kidfork> When installing something, is it better to sudo it, or to run as root and apt-get (no sudo)?
<linxeh> \\`oot: remove the kernel packages you dont want (I guess)
<bastid_raZor> The_Joe_; in ccsm turn window decorations on
<DasEi>  \\`oot:edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<The_Joe_> bastid_raZor, They are on
<Gun_Smoke> restricted drivers manager front ends what? ndiswrapper?
<linxeh> DasEi: that still leaves the files around though
<arno-t> linxeh, thanks I tried escaping them already. I'll try putting it in -e and quotes.
<tempspace> what's the best app to use media sharing with 360's and PS3's these days?
<DasEi>  \\`oot:you can configure there, how many titles you want
<\\`oot> linxeh: Uhmm... that's not what I mean, how do I actually REMOVE them?  I thought I saw someone suggest an apt-get autoremove option?
<QaDeS> mahlzeit :o)
<yaris123456789_> hey guys how do i find out how much ram cpanel is using ?
<\\`oot> DasEi: No, I actually want to remove the ones I'll never use again... why do they keep piling up?
<\\`oot> I'm sure they take up system space (disk space)
<bastid_raZor> The_Joe_; turn them off then back on, i tend to not like borders and the opposite happens to me at times. turning them off then on fixes the reverse issue for me.
<Jack_Sparrow>  \\`oot they will always stay until you remove them
<The_Joe_> bastid_raZor, I've tried that too
<\\`oot> Jack_Sparrow: that's my point, HOW?
<\\`oot> from Synaptic?
<DasEi>  \\`oot:they are located in /boot  , can manually remove them
<linxeh> \\`oot: they take up a tiny amount of space really, but are there because an update might fail, you want to be able to select the old one and boot the system still
<\\`oot> linux-image-2. ??
<linxeh> DasEi: thats not the only place things are...
<Flannel> \\`oot: yes, in synaptic, linux-image-[version]
<bastid_raZor> The_Joe_; #compiz-fusion may be a better place to ask if you don't get answers here
<The_Joe_> bastid_raZor, All right.
<Flannel> DasEi: No, removing them manually from /boot is a bad idea
<linxeh> DasEi: modules are in /lib/modules/, documentation goes in other places. use the proper tools.
<\\`oot> Flannel: How do most people handle it?
<Jack_Sparrow>   \\`oot edit the menu list and rm the kernel entries you dont want.. synaptic of any apt-get option you want
<Raiders32> has anyone gotten a Canon i70 portable printer to work with Intrepid?
<Flannel> \\`oot: by removing the appropriate packages using their favorite package manager
<\\`oot> Do you all just let them accumulate?
<\\`oot> ok
<Flannel> \\`oot: and then clear them out occassionally, yeah.
<bastid_raZor> \\`oot; i keep the current and 1 previous version .. for just in case purposes.
<\\`oot> Do I "Mark for removal" or "Mark for Complete Removal"??
<e-head> Alright... I downloaded a bunch of codecs from the medibuntu repo, and downloaded mplayer.
<\\`oot> bastid_raZor: I'm with you, but now I have 7 so... heh
<e-head> What is this gstreamer all about? Do I need it?
<Flannel> \\`oot: complete removal
<Gun_Smoke> When de-activating a driver with restricted drivers manager is it purged as well?
<\\`oot> gotta run - Merry christmas
<hajar> hi all , I have a problem in hibernate , it does net happen and instead I have a black screen with a pointer
<MatBoy> are there more people that have issues on 8.10 with nvidia and xinerama ?
<MatBoy> X won't start
<tyrant> sin360, i m  hopefully awaiting some thank you , joke, well i hope it works
<Kidfork> How can reformatt my ipod in ubuntu
<tyrant> hajar, what notebook do u have
<zelda> what is a good system monitoring system for ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> zelda; conky does well
<zelda> thanks.
<tyrant> htop , conky , the default sysmonitor takes too much performance
<zelda> then whats a good one?
<MatBoy> zelda: what do you want to monitor ?
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<zelda> cpu temp and stuff like that.
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Hi mate. :)
<bastid_raZor> tyrant; conky is by far the least resource intensive monitor out there.
<tyrant> zelda , htop is one that runs in a terminal and conky is a widget ,
<MatBoy> zelda: gkrllem
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: hello there :-)
<lw0x15> whats the CLI for launching VNC ?
<zelda> yeah I want one thats a widgit.
<zelda> I'll try both.
<zelda> thanks.
<tiyowan> zelda: Conky's pretty good.
<MatBoy> mhh, x won't start at all with xinerama, should compiz be a problem ?
<tyrant> sin360, ????
<zsquareplusc> lw0x15: client or server :p
<hajar> I have sony cr354
<lw0x15> zsquareplusc: client :]
<Bunson> mmmmm hash brons
<Bunson> browns
<sara-> mmmm hash
<Bunson> ;)
 * sara- smokes
<sara-> :)
<Bunson> this is an ubu area ...we should be talking about hash tables
<Kidfork> Why dont you people answer?
 * lw0x15 lights up a bowl
<lw0x15> whats the CLI for launching VNC ? client side
<lw0x15> :]
<tiyowan> onetinsolder: Do you have any experiencing with Ubuntu on a Realtek NIC? I encountered a really strange problem today here.
<zsquareplusc> lw0x15: there are many. xvncviewer might work? (try <tab> when you wrote the 1st chaarcters)
<lw0x15> zsquareplusc: thanks
<linny> Kidfork: whats your prob?
<bastid_raZor> !ipod > Kidfork :: this is the best i can do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Johannes_> hi, how can i cat my taskbar back, i deleted it accidentally when im put some things in my quick launch bar
<DasEi> tiyowan:which realtek ?
<Bunson> linny: Kidfork might be hungry .. kinda like being really thirsty and trying to drink through one of htose lil red coffee stirrer straws
<bastid_raZor> !ipod | Kidfork
<ubottu> Kidfork: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<weilawei> hi how to format a disk w/ fat32/vfat ? currently mounted on /dev/sdd and i dont actually know the block device.
<weilawei> is there a GUI tool for this included?
<Johannes_> yes
<Johannes_> i think so ^^
<Johannes_> im using ubuntu the first day.....
<devil> bas OS ever
<devil> Best OS Ever
<zelda> how do i get conky to work now. I installed it and I cant find it anywhere
<Bunson> would that be !gparted? for your formatting and disk partion needs
<DasEi> zelda:type conky in trml
<tiyowan> DasEi: I closed the window because the problem got resolved. It was...Realtek 810 chipset I think. Alfy's problem. The bloke couldn't ping his router. Everything else was a-okay. However, the NIC worked fine off the LiveCD. I'm wondering what could have caused that.
<linny> zelda type conky in erminal
<Johannes_> can anyone help me?
<zelda> Thanks.. DUh! im dumb!
<tyrant> zelda , just press alt-f2 and type conky
<linny> terminal
<bastid_raZor> zelda; this will help too : http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<zsquareplusc> weilawei: gparted
<linny> zelda youll need a conky rc
<weilawei> already done thanks!
<DasEi> zelda:though they're not the best, never had a failure
<nummer1> i dont get the name of this popular music-meta-tagging-format... how is it  called?
<Johannes_> ok ill try
<linny> i can send you mine and you can modify it to your needs if you like
<DasEi> zelda:though they're not the best, never had a failure  >sorry, wrong nick
<zelda> wheres the CPU temp?
<nummer9> I3E? something like that... ....
<Bunson> what nummer are we on now?
<DasEi> tiyowan: though they're not the best, never had a failure
<nummer9> what do you mean, bunson?
<carandraug> nummer9: ID3v1 ?
<nummer9> Oh thaaanks
<nummer9> thanks
<nummer9> :-D
<carandraug> nummer9: there's also ID3v2 and APE tags
<bastid_raZor> zelda; you'll probably need to install lm-sensors and set that up .. also #conky may be a good place visit
<nummer9> okay, ID3, thats what i searched for
<Bunson> ..a joke .. take a number .. who are we helping next .. Nummer 9 Nummer 9
<zelda> awesome. THanks.
<tiyowan> DasEi: Thanks for the info. Perhaps a file in /etc was fubar.
<nummer9> xD
<Bunson> woke up in a good mood .. forcing it on the unexpecting
<MatBoy> ohoh, I have a flickering X
<MatBoy> :s
<nummer9> get well soon
<Phoenix87> re
<s3a> how do you check which video card DRIVER you are using with a terminal command?
<zsquareplusc> s3a: less /var/log/Xorg.log :p
<Zoasterboy> Hi, I'm having DVD troubles in Hardy Heron. Neither Totem or VLC will play. I installed libdvdcss2, which allows .VOB files to open with stuttering sound/very messed up video. Anything else I can try?
<zsquareplusc> involves searching.. maybe there is a better way
<nummer9> .vob?!?!
<nummer9> try vlc dvdsimple:///dev/dvd
<nummer9> opening .vob directly is generally a bad idea
<s3a> zsquareplusc, less /var/log/Xorg.log doesnt work even with root
<Zoasterboy> vob is the ext of the DVD files
<bastid_raZor> zsquareplusc; have you installed gstreamer and the other codecs?
<Zoasterboy> They wont open any other way
<idejmcd> need to convert .avi into video for iPod, any suggestions?
<nummer9> @idejmcd: use vlc
<Me_ToPu>  Hi All , I'm In The House Now ¦ Ðê§HîMîR¢
<onetinsoldier> s3a: you made a typo
<zsquareplusc> s3a: yes, beause it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zoasterboy> @nummer: I'll give dvdsimple:// a try
<idejmcd> nummer9: it converts into iPod?
<nummer9> Zoasterboy:  but you should use the "open DVD"-function and not "open file"-->"asdfadjfhdsif.vob"
<gsingh> hello
<Zoasterboy> Yes I tried, it just results in a crash
<nummer9> idejmcd: it converts nearly everything, even M4V
<Bunson> xorg.0.long  would be a back up woudnt it ? i am very noob but thought the files sliglty diff were backups
<Bunson> log
<Zoasterboy> Opening through terminal is revealing lots of errors
<onetinsoldier> s3a: try grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fde> Bunson: Xorg.0.log is the most recent logs from Xorg... Xorg.1.log would be next etc, this is managed by logrotate
<nummer9> @zoaster: press file, then "open media(? i dunno english version)"
<Zoasterboy> It looks like libdvdread errors, they're going by quick though. Would saving some of the errors and posting those help debug?
<Zoasterboy> ok
<idejmcd> nummer9: m4v being the format for ipod? (ireally dunno)
<tiyowan> s3a: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep drivers
<devil> is there any other rooms here??
<Bunson> when you say it like that fde it makes lots of sense .. ty
<gsingh> does anyone know ho to connect ubuntu to a printer on an xp network
<LjL> !channels > devil    (devil, see the private message from ubottu)
<fde> Bunson: you're welcome
<Zoasterboy> nummer9: no lick
<idejmcd> thanks nummer9, got it!
<nummer9> idejmcd: i dont know, i just (christmas!! xD) got a sony mp3-player which can also play mp4-videos
<Zoasterboy> *luck
<fde> gsingh: Add a Samba based printer... via System > Administration > Printer
<fde> Printing even
<Johannes_> anyone know, how to get the taskbar back?
<s3a> onetinsoldier, zsquareplusc, tiyowan, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep drivers and grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log says it's loading my driver but all i want is to simply know if I am using the open source radeon driver or the proprietary fglrx
<fde> Johannes_: you mean where apps are minimized to?
<Johannes_> yes
<Johannes_> and clock...
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, i'm curious,why precede the grep command with the cat command there?
<fde> Johannes_: You don't have either panel atm?
<Johannes_> yep
<Johannes_> only the bin
<tiyowan> s3a: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<fde> Johannes_: so you see a bar across the bottom, but it only has a trash can?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Personal preference, really. :)
<Johannes_> yes
<gsingh> hi fde
<onetinsoldier> s3a: what was the response from...  grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ??
<Johannes_> i closed the panel with the clock, applications.....
<gsingh> i've tried this but it won't see it on the network
<deaflink> hello
<deaflink> /ho is me
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, just wondering
<deaflink> /ho is me
<FloodBot3> deaflink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gsingh> when i use the browse function
<fde> Johannes_: ok, right click, add panel ... move that to the top or wherever you want... then on that click "Add to panel" and browse through for the things you'd like in it...
<fde> gsingh: hi
<s3a> tiyowan, lol that's the drivers for keyboard and mouse
<Johannes_> hmm ok
<s3a> onetinsoldier, (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<tiyowan> s3a: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf - Look in the driver section. :)
<s3a> onetinsoldier, o wait! it says it's loading radeon driver? so im using radeon then and not fglrx, right?
<onetinsoldier> s3a: correct
<s3a> o thanks :)
<bastid_raZor> Johannes_; i think what you're looking for is 'window list' in the add panel options
<onetinsoldier> s3a: i can help you get the flgrx driver built as .deb packages
<Johannes_> fount everything
<Johannes_> now i have to put all things back again
<fde> Johannes_: obvious ones are Notification Area, Clock, Window List, etc
<s3a> onetinsoldier, no thanks, it's okay, the open source one hasn't given me a problem but I am just filling a compiz specific bug and needed to include those
<pyrophelia> how do I get my ubuntu version #?
<Flannel> pyrophelia: lsb_release -a
<Johannes_> and how can i change positions on the bar?
<onetinsoldier> s3a: ok...roger that
<pyrophelia> ty
<golu62> Can anyone help me to get Touchscreen working on my HPtx1000 Machine?
<fxhp> gnome-system-monitor
<fde> pyrophelia: lsb_release -r  for just the release #
<fxhp> gnome-system-monitor @ pyrophelia
<bastid_raZor> Johannes_; you can right click the item on the bar and select move
<Johannes_> ah ok ^^
<hlfshell> hey all - whenever I Try to load the printing configuration windows under System -> Administration I get a python error about it not finding the debug module. How can I fix this??
<tiyowan> hifshell: The window just says "debug module"?
<Johannes_> ok now i got it, thx ;-); and sry for my nooblike appearance, but im new in the linux world....
<fde> Johannes_: no apology required, we were all noob's at one time  :)
<idejmcd> what is the codec pack for VLC that i need to convert videos to ipod and how do i get it?
<bastid_raZor> Johannes_; glad to help out :)
<lucax> how do i restore usplash defaults?
<hischild> idejmcd, vlc doesn't use codec packs.
<Slart> idejmcd: I don't think vlc uses codecs.. or it has it's own codecs built in
<n000bler> Im having difficulty trying to get the screen resoulution on my 42" sharp monitor to appear properly, any help
<MatBoy> what can be wrong when the nvidia X server settings don't see my second graphical card ?
<fde> Slart: It uses codecs, mostly from the mplayer project
<MatBoy> 8.10 is a real pain :(
<idejmcd> Slart: i get this error when i try to convert avi to mpeg/aac:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC could not find encoder "MPEG AAC Audio". Streaming / Transcoding failed: VLC could not find encoder "MPEG-4 Video
<lucax> MatBoy: why?
<idejmcd> fde: do you know how i can get missing codecs?
<MatBoy> lucax: on my P5K it doesn not start that wel, booting hangs, xinerama + nvidia doesn't work ok... never had on 8.0.4
<lucax> idejmcd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restriected-extras
<fde> idejmcd: is libfaac0 installed?
<timholum> hello
<Slart> fde: oh... so you *can* add codecs to it?
<lucax> MatBoy: disable compiz and try
<fde> Slart: umm, yes
<MatBoy> lucax: yep did that, didn't work
<MatBoy> mhh, now is root on LVM gone :S
<fde> Slart: Its no different from any other video or audio player on Linux... apt-cache show vlc
<MatBoy> lucax: or install 8.04 and update ?
<Slart> idejmcd: uhm.. I have no idea.. I didn't even think vlc could use external codecs... I've got some man reading to do
<hischild> Slart, it can, but usually it doesn't.
<lucax> MatBoy: that wont help... can u describe the problem?
<hlfshell> tiyowan - sorry got pulled away
<idejmcd> fde: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restriected-extras
<onetinsoldier> typo there
<bastid_raZor> idejmcd; restricted
<hlfshell> tiyowan -  no it says a debug issue and then points to a particular paranethesis in some file......i think my python is screwed up honestly
<hlfshell> tiyowan - cause i have trouble running scriptsi k new work now too...... so im pretty sure my python is screwed up.
<fde> idejmcd: ensure that multiverse is enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources
<tiyowan> hifshell: Hmm...could you please copy/paste the exact error?
<hlfshell> sure one second
<idejmcd> :P thanks
<hlfshell> http://pastebin.com/m224c3f2
<hlfshell> there you are tiyowan - http://pastebin.com/m224c3f2
<syamajala> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu, but i can't launch the installer
<BobPenguin> I'm installing ubuntu on a friend's box. His got an old celeron 750 machine. What would be the lightest linux distribution to install? I would need something that would stand in a good light compared to the win98 already installed in the box
<syamajala> i booted the cd and there is a menu, but when i select install ubuntu nothing happens
<Slart> hmm.. I guess I misunderstood the "It doesn't need any external codec or program to work" to mean that vlc had it all "built-in".. but it seems it uses all kinds of external stuff... well well.. something new, every day
<tiyowan> hlfshell: Thanks. Checking.
<hlfshell> thanks tiyowan.
<hischild> BobPenguin, ubuntu will do just fine. And if it's really to heavy, you can install xubuntu on the fly there.
<onetinsoldier> BobPenguin: plain debian
<zsquareplusc> BobPenguin: i'm usually happy with standard ubuntu. if the box has 5120MB RAM. otherwise you may want to try xubuntu
<hlfshell> BobPenguin - i'll second xubuntu
<timholum> I am having problems routing in ubuntu 8.04, i done the following echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward also edited /etc/sysctl.conf and added net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 then did /etc/init.d/networking restart and /etc/init.d/procps restart yet it still does not route trafic? any ideas
<Slart> timholum: you ran the first command as root, right?
<MatBoy> lucax: I can't get X not started using xinerama, compiz is already off. What I also had was that 8.10 failed on the intel HDA
<timholum> correct
<zsquareplusc> timholum: so you set the other machines gateway to the one with the forward?
<timholum> i am root
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... maybe a small linux distribution like puppy linux or dsl would do the job better? Xubuntu is rather "fat" so I don't think it is usable on an old machine like that
<Slart> timholum: because it can be kind of tricky to use with sudo..
<alinet> hay guys
<alinet> mary Xmas
<syamajala> even if i select try ubuntu nothing happens
<BobPenguin> hischild, zsquareplus, I did already install ubuntustudio and changed gnome for xfce, but the box is still too slow. Would a clean install of xubuntu be faster?
<Slart> timholum: I'm not sure if you need to setup some iptables rules just for general routing.. are you following some kind of howto?
<timholum> yup, and doing a tracert from the other computers ( on both sides ) they all stop at the ubuntu server
<onetinsoldier> alinet: hi, merry christmas
<zsquareplusc> BobPenguin: probably not. how much RAM does it haev?
<tiyowan> hlfshell: Try sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BobPenguin> zsquareplus, its got like 350 ram
<hischild> BobPenguin, ubuntu-studio is much heavier then ubuntu.
<lucax> MatBoy: i dont know about xinerama, but i have intel hardware and hda as well... whats exactly the problem with sound? did u try using alsa insted of pulse?
<timholum> i looked on line and thoughts are the only two commands i found unless i want to do nating which i dont
<zsquareplusc> BobPenguin: that should work. it may help if you stop all unneded services.
<syamajala> hmm
<syamajala> it doesn't look like any of the options in the bootloader actually do anything
<hlfshell> tiyowan - done. testing it now
<hlfshell> same error tiyowan
<BobPenguin> ok, gonna try a clean xubuntu install (gee, some more work...) thanks a lot zsquaceplusc and hischild!
<tiyowan> hifshell: Ok hang on.
<hischild> BobPenguin, that's what we're here for.
<Solarium> Good evening guys, i again come with a question :)
<timholum> i also checked and ufw is not enabled
<BobPenguin> hey, would fluxbuntu be lighter?
<syamajala> only the boot from first hd option works
<syamajala> anyone else have this problem with the ubuntu cd?
<Solarium> A friend of mine wants to try ubuntu as well, but for him its improtant to be able to use .net framework and sharp c, is it possible to run those in ubuntu ?
<Slart> Solarium: take a look at mono
<Solarium> c sharp*
<MatBoy> lucax: it just hangs on it when I enable HDA in the bios
<Solarium> Slart,  thanks man looking
<hischild> BobPenguin, it might, but it's not an official distro.
<hlfshell> tiyowan -any idea?
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot hischild. Going back to the box now!
<Solarium> Slart,  ahh looks about right, thanks again
<tiyowan> hifshell: Wait one, please.
<CoJaBo-Dell> Does anyone know what the "Basic Ubuntu server" option means in the server setup?
<hlfshell> tiyowan - ok
<Jeruvy> what is the command to add a gateway so that DNS is passed along to it?  route add gw x.x.x.x default ?
<lucax> MatBoy: /etc/X11/xsession.d/70pulseaudio move that file to /root and then select alsa in system preferences sound and try again
<tiyowan> hifshell: Did you upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid? Or is this a fresh install?
<hlfshell> hardy to intrepid.
<Slart> Solarium: you're welcome
<MatBoy> lucax: it hangs during booting
<lucax> MatBoy: then u should see if something in the motherboard is broken, it doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu
<Grasputin> Jeruvy: check this out, it should help you.... http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-route-add/
<tiyowan> hlfshell: I cannot find a lot of information, but this appears to be a debian-related bug tagged as "serious", http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=486516. Perhaps a fresh install would eradicate the problem?
<hlfshell> tiyowan - can't fresh install. it would take me FOREVER to get everything back the way i want it :-/
<Jeruvy> Grasputin: I did that but no DNS
<hlfshell> oh well - thanks anyway :-/
<hlfshell> thanks for the help :-)
<hischild> hlfshell, what's exactly the issue?
<syamajala> i'm having trouble running the installer
<tiyowan> hischild: http://pastebin.com/m224c3f2
<Grasputin> jeruvy: what exactly are you trying to do, just setup a dns server, route dns queries over a specific interface, etc?
<syamajala> the cd boots, but just sits at the bootloader menu
<hlfshell> hischild - I get this error when I run system-config-printer
<syamajala> selecting one of the options in the bootloader doesn't do anything
<hlfshell> :
<hlfshell> hischild -http://pastebin.com/m224c3f2
<Jeruvy> Grasputin: auto-config does not work on my network.  I can manual config, get an IP add the gateway, but no DNS
<Grasputin> syamajala: might need to reburn the ISO at a lower speed, same thing happened to me when I burned mine @ 48x
<hlfshell> also, hischild, all my old python code doesnt work anymore
<TimS> BBC iPlayer client for Mac and Windows is out!
<hlfshell> and it definately did at some point
<Grasputin> jeruvy: I think I understand ya. You can ping things by IP, but nothing else right?
<hischild> hlfshell, there's some more apps that run on python, might be that python in general is bad?
<Jeruvy> Grasputin: that is correct
<Grasputin> have you tried just dhclient eth0.....?
<tiyowan> hifshell: You could try reinstalling the python packages...but I don't really know the relevant packages you'd need to go about reinstalling.
<hlfshell> what app, hischild, can i use to test that theory?
<Jeruvy> Grasputin: no, isn't that autoconfig'ing?
<hischild> hlfshell, how about python itself?
<bah> is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow or something?
<Halitech> Jeruvy, what does your ifconfig look like?
<fwaokda> I keep seeing this shortcut bar on these os x screen shots is there something identical to this I can get for ubuntu?
<hlfshell> hischild - python runs
<hlfshell> import debug doesn't work though
<Jeruvy> Halitech: ifconfig looks ok
<hischild> hlfshell, did you fully upgrade?
<Halitech> Jeruvy, does it show any dns servers?
<hlfshell> hischild, is there a way to not fully upgrade? or check to see if i did?
<tiyowan> bah: I've had that complaint earlier today.
<Jeruvy> Halitech: just the gateway
<energY> spaceinvader: Doh, this isn't the ubuntu channel...
<energY> Can I rip dvd's using ubuntu?
<hischild> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <--- this ought to upgrade your current distro
<Halitech> Jeruvy, if its not showing any dns servers then you need to add dns server info
<hischild> hlfshell, ^
<Joke> gg
<eternaljoy> is there a pgp for ubuntu?
<Halitech> energY, yes
<XFCEntral> fwaokda: at the bottom of the screen?
<Jeruvy> Halitech: could you provide a syntax?
<eternaljoy> !pgp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp
<eternaljoy> !gpgp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgp
<hlfshell> hischild - i am fully upgraded, as that really didnt install anything new.
<energY> Halitech: Can you point me in the rigth direction?
<Jeruvy> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<eternaljoy> is there a pgp encryption for ubuntu?
<fwaokda> XFCEntral, no im sorry its the one at the left of the screen in most of these screenshots
<hischild> hlfshell, that was including the update?
<hlfshell> hischild - yes i ran that command first
<Halitech> Jeruvy, would be nameserver 192.168.0.1 (if thats your router) plus you may want to add the dns of your isp as well
<hlfshell> hischild - wait
<harry__> how to mount cd
<Halitech> energY, acidrip, dvd::rip
<hlfshell> hischild - all the repositories are labeled as hardy-updates
 * Kar1na les desea feliz navidad
<eternaljoy> Jeruvy, ahh thanks, its gpg, not pgp on Ubuntu :)
<hischild> hlfshell, and you are running .... intrepid?
<energY> Halitech: Acidrip returned a lot of veird colour on my simpsons dvd
<Jeruvy> Halitech: awesome I'll give it a go, thanks.  And thanks to Grasputin
<hlfshell> hischild- now im confused. whats the quickest way to check
<tiyowan> hifshell: :D Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hlfshell> hischild - i could have sworn this machine was intrepid
<XFCEntral> fwaokda: do you have a link to a picture showing that?
<hischild> hlfshell, lsb_release -a
<hlfshell> http://pastebin.com/m2e131763 for sources list
<hlfshell> release 8.10 intrepid
<Halitech> energY, could be protection on the dvd
<fwaokda> XFCEntral, yes once second i'll find one
<Halitech> Jeruvy, you can also use OpenDNS as well
<XFCEntral> fwaokda: thank you
<hischild> hlfshell, the joy!
<onetinsoldier> harry__: mount /media/cdrom
<MatBoy> lucax: yep, will check it :)
<hlfshell> hischild - ???
<hang3r> is there a common bug in knetworkmanager that will cause it to randomly not work?
<tiyowan> hifshell: Your sources.list has the hardy repos. :/
<Halitech> Jeruvy, check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6270283&postcount=12
<hischild> hlfshell, copy your sources.list to a safe location, change ALL references from hardy to intrepid, then update. This ought to give you many more updates as your sources.list is out of date .
<hlfshell> ok - this will take a minute. brb hischild
<antares> hello everyone i've got a slight problem please anyone help ;) ... I just got myself an wifi usb dongle and installed rt73 drivers for it...works great, injects while in monitor mode etc... but when i try to use an usb extension cable.. my Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't recognize the dongle... ???? why?
<Jeruvy> Halitech: ya nameserver 'command not found'.  I'll check the link
<Halitech> antares, could be a bad cable
<onetinsoldier> hlfshell: you can do what hischild says with one sed command, let me know if you want it
<Halitech> Jeruvy, ok
<tiyowan> hischild: Isn't that odd that the sources.list didn't get changed automatically? Bad upgrade process, maybe?
<antares> the weird thing is when the cable is pluged in... ifconfig doesn't work...
<hang3r> I had the same problem with gnomes network manager, setting a static ip addresss resolved the issue, however setting a static ip address with knetworkmanager still wont work
<hischild> antares, wlan dongles need a VERY stable transfer rate. Using an extension cable breaks down the signal.
<antares> Halitech: i just bought it
<fwaokda> XFCEntral, i'll brb then i'll grab the link
<hlfshell> onetinsoldier - how do you do that?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: I'd like to see the cmd. :)
<Halitech> antares, doesn't mean its not a bad cable
<antares> hischild: i know... but...it should work? i mean...isn't there any "good" cable?
<antares> i got it with my wlan dongle
<Jeruvy> Halitech: I don't want to modify the dhcp.conf, just manually config.  (livecd)
<hischild> onetinsoldier, hlfshell, yup u can. cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.bak && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/hardy/intrepid/g > ~/sources.list.new && sudo cp ~/sources.list.new /etc/apt/sources.list      onetinsoldier, please confirm.
<ito> hi. I have a quick question. where can I find the log that is created when i try to hibernate my computer
<ito> >
<hischild> antares, some dongles are more sensitive to extension cables then others .
<antares> hischild:  i want to place the dongle on my window so i can get better signal.. if it's pluged in directly... bad
<Flannel> hischild, onetinsoldier: That's not how you should be upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid
<onetinsoldier> hlfshell and tiyowan: cd /etc/apt --> sudo -i(not sure if just sudo will be ok or not, so sudo -i) then...    sed sources.list 's/hardy/intrepid' > sources.list.new
<Halitech> Jeruvy, then it would be /etc/network/interfaces you want to edit
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: he's already upgraded
<hischild> Flannel, we're aware of that. lsb_release -a gives intrepid, sources are hardy.
<Flannel> He's likely got another sources.list in /etc/sources.list.d/
<tiyowan> hischild, onetinsoldier: This is *good* info. Gracias. :)
<Flannel> with Intrepid stuffs, if he'll pastebin his output of sudo apt-get update, we can verify.
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: apparently there's a question of whether his 'entire'(perhaps customized) file has been completely switched to intrepid
<antares> hischild: but why would they give you a cable with the dongle if it's not compatible??
<sisif> Hello guys. I know this will be a LAME question but, from where can I toggle what icons I get on the desktop ?
<hischild> antares, beats me
<antares> should i take it back?
<antares> buy a new cable?
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: :-)
<hischild> Flannel, good point. Let's see.
<Luomeng> hi people
<Flannel> tiyowan: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update` (ideally, before you ran that command)
<hischild> hlfshell, sudo apt-get install pastebinit | sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<hischild> hlfshell, uhm make that first pipe a &&
<XFCEntral> sisif: its called Configuration Editor. ill pull up a how to link for you
<aldur2008> hi all
<aldur2008> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a machine with hardware raid?
<sisif> XFCEntral : thank you
<tiyowan> Flannel: Sorry?
<onetinsoldier> hlfshell: then...  cp -v sources.list sources.list.old && cp -v sources.list.new sources.list
<hlfshell> ????
<XFCEntral> sisif: its a pretty quick change but here you go: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<onetinsoldier> hlfshell: and tiyowan doh! i made a mistake!!
<Luomeng> i have a question about ubuntu on the Samsung NC10. The instruction guide tells me to type in "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid" into terminal to install the latest wifi drivers, but it doesn't work. Help!
<antares> hischild:  i've been banging my head in to this all day...and in the end...nothing ;(
<Flannel> tiyowan: run `sudo apt-get update`, then go to patse.ubuntu.com and paste the output of the command there (then hit submit, and give us the URL)
<onetinsoldier> hlfshell and tiyowan:    sed sources.list 's/hardy/intrepid/' > sources.list.new
<akahige2> ever since I upgraded to Intrepid, my video performance is totally borked. is there a way to revert to the Hardy version of xorg, or am I stuck having to revert everything to Hardy?
<tiyowan> Flannel: Why would I do that, mate? :) I haven't got any problem.
<sisif> XFCEntral : ok, got it from repos. I just can`t remeber what was the app called :)
<aldur2008> !bot raid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot raid
<Joelito> hi all, what's the apt|aptitude param to avoid installing suggestions?
<aldur2008> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: hello, i have something to say if you care to hear it ;-)
<J-_> How can I change from spatial mode into browse mode?
<XFCEntral> sisif: ahhhh. enjoy, i think the GNOME desktop looks nice with those icons
<hlfshell> i ran update with the new list, and am running upgrade now
<Joelito> for example I just want php5, not apache2* as php5 "suggest"
<hlfshell> it says there are 11 new packages to install
<hlfshell> so im letting it do its thing....
<koala_man> how do I install an older kernel version?
<Luomeng> how do i wifi drivers for samsung NC10
<tiyowan> hlfshell: Cross your fingers. :) You might not have to reinstall, after all. Good thing hischild's on.
<tiyowan> !wifi > Luomeng
<ubottu> Luomeng, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: did you see my correction?
<aldur2008> got a question then start with ! then the keyword for results and the bot will help
<aldur2008> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hlfshell> hopefully tiyowan....
<BlackcrdT> wats upp
<aldur2008> !kernal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: *nod* Duly noted, sir.
<BlackcrdT> im lookn for CC
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: ok, cool
<BlackcrdT> any one know wat im talkn
<BlackcrdT> ??
<BlackcrdT> msg me
<FloodBot3> BlackcrdT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hlfshell> is there any other commands i should run now that my sources.list is properly update?
<Joelito> any one?
<BlackcrdT> CC
<aldur2008> apt-get update
<nukem2525> is anyone aware of a program that allows you to catalogue your movie collection, preferably one that runs on a LAMP server?
<ito> hi. I have a quick question. where can I find the log that is created when i try to hibernate my computer
<dewente> how to be  a good linux administrator
<tiyowan> hlfshell: You ran sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade right?
<Halitech> nukem2525, gcstar I think its called, its in the repos
<hlfshell> yes tiyowan
<akahige2> can I revert the Intrepid version of Xorg to the Hardy version?
<hlfshell> is there anything else i should do when upgrade is over?
<hischild> akahige2, no.
<hischild> hlfshell, check if what was broken before is still broken.
<tiyowan> hifshell: I don't think so. :) Take a crack at printer config again and see if it works now?
<hlfshell> well hischild the good news i s i just saw it install a few python updates, os hopefully that means it will be fixed afterall....
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: Of course
<akahige2> hischild: thanks. so if my video is borked, my option is basically to reinstall Hardy?
<Jeruvy> Halitech: no go.
<hlfshell> well its still upgrading.....
<nukem2525> Halitech: Thanks
<hischild> hlfshell, might take some time, just let it run
<Halitech> Jeruvy, not sure then but it should be getting the info somewhere
<allsystemsarego> akahige2, run this command "grep -i Accel /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and post the result
<J-_> !spatial
<Halitech> nukem2525, if you can't find gcstar do a search on video collection and I think you should find it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spatial
<Jeruvy> Halitech: ya this issue has me borked.  The installed ubuntu's autoconfig ok, but the livecd's refuse
<hlfshell> Alright - tiyowan hischild onetinsoldier - i am going to let the upgrade run and get me some dinner. Thank you very much for all your help! happy holidays everyone!
<akahige2> allsystemsarego: got no output
<nukem2525> Halitech, I found it with a google search
<Halitech> Jeruvy, and all connecting to the same router/ISP?
<atomicfreeze> hello
<Jeruvy> Halitech: yep
<Halitech> nukem2525, ok, I used it previously and it was nice, even connected to imdb to get info for you
<allsystemsarego> akahige2, don't just give up, google for "intrepid sluggish video"
<Halitech> Jeruvy, strange
<Jeruvy> Halitech: I think it hates my network :)
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: i had a 'newb' come here yesterday that wanted to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, but couldn't seem to do it the usual way. (update manager?). someone told them that a major upgrade like that is not supported on an LTS release through the update manager or something to that effect. do you know about this?
<Halitech> Jeruvy, must be a MS product on there somewhere influencing it ;)
<akahige2> allsystemsarego: it's not sluggish. if I'm doing anything, xorg chews up >75% of my cpu
<Jeruvy> Halitech: lol.  I think it's the /20 network I'm using that the livecd autoconfig isn't agreeing with.
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: With LTS releases, you need to go to software sources, and choose that you want all (non-LTS) stable upgrades.  There' three options actually.  One is just LTS, the other is non-LTS (or, 'every' release) and the last is don't notify me, if I remember correctly
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: That way if you're on Hardy, you can choose to wait for 10.04 before being asked about upgrading
<Halitech> Jeruvy, that could be it
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: so i told them that, as a former plain old debian user that had upgraded from stable to unstable a few times, i knew how to do it manually. so, they went for it with my sed command, and then did a dist-upgrade. it worked fine for them... just an fyi
<allsystemsarego> akahige2, ok, then google for "site:bugs.launchpad.net intrepid xorg CPU performance"
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: There's nothing saying manually won't work fine.  You just have to make sure you have the proper metapackages installed (ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, an appropriate kernel metapackage, and their appropriate -desktop metapackage, if applicable)
<akahige2> allsystemsarego: done that. all of the bugs -- including the one that I filed -- are sitting in launchpad marked "confirmed undecided"
<Jeruvy> Halitech: so how do I tweak the routes around to make this work?  It has IP and I get add the gateway so getting DNS shouldn't be that hard ;)
<aldur2008> anyone know anything about RAID?
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: update-manager just makes sure everything is in order, and does some other sanity checks and things like that for added safety
<ishan> hello everybody..just needed some help. Can anybody help me with editing the sudoers file. I want to run a command 'poff' without requiring the password when it is run with sudo. any idea what should i enter in the sudoers file??
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: fyi, I think I read somewhere on the ubuntu site that a fresh install is *preferred* to an upgrade.
<allsystemsarego> akahige2, ok, then I don't know what to recommend :(
<Halitech> Jeruvy, I think you will need to edit the dhcp.conf file I mentioned earlier to add the name servers
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: ok, i'll keep tha in mind. i did look over both their hardy and the new sources.list files before i had them do the dist-upgrade to try to determine if anything looked out of pplace.. look good to me so i said go for it
<akahige2> allsystemsarego: I appreciate your ideas, though.  if I can't revert xorg to the hardy version (which worked just fine), then I guess I'm going to have to revert the whole thing to hardy
<ishan> could anybody help me in editing the sudoers file
<ishan> i needed some help in editing the sudoers file..anybody??
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: yeah. i usually fresh install myself. but, in regular old debian, lot of times the sid(unstable) installer does not work, and you only choice is to install stable, the dist-upgrade to unstable
<mavsman> What is a good icon set I can use to mimic xp?
<ishan> anybody who could help me in editing the sudoers file??
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: then dist-upgrade*
<zertyui`> hi 2 all
<aldur2008> I've a machine wiht 3 drives in hardware raid mandriva sees it as a single drive but ubuntu doesn't any ideas
<Halitech> ishan, why do you need to edit it?
<zertyui`> is there anyone ihere ?
<tiyowan> onetinsoldier: Gotcha. :)
<zertyui`> hello
<Halitech> zertyui`, no we are all figments of your imagination ;)
<zertyui`> is there anyone hiere ?
<ishan> Halitech, i need to use the command pon and poff without the need to enter the password.
<eternaljoy> how can I watch youtube?  it says no flash in firefox
<allsystemsarego> mavsman, http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/11/make-linux-look-like-windows-xp-with.html
<aldur2008> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Halitech> ishan, you should already be in the sudoers file
<zertyui`> is it possible to install ubuntu on web server ?
<Halitech> zertyui`, yes it is
<zertyui`> how do u connect to that server ?
<zertyui`> if the answer is yes
<Halitech> zertyui`, what server?
<jedi06> how do you copy a directory into another directory?
<zertyui`> the ubuntu web server
<dewente> one of the most frequent job as linux administrator is working with a websever ?
<Flannel> ishan: It'd be better to just make another user alias for all of your users (since there are 'users' on your machine that aren't actually users, you probably won't want them being able to disconnect you)
<Halitech> zertyui`, open a web browser and point it at the IP address or the domain name of the server
<onetinsoldier> jedi06: cp -R <dir> <dest_dir>  ..now wait up a sec
<zertyui`> incase if u what to reboot the server how do u do ?
<tiyowan> dewente: The linux documentation project has some good resources that you might find interesting.
<zertyui`> incase if u what to reboot that web server how do u do ?
<Halitech> zertyui`, depends on if you have the rights to do that
<jedi06> onetinsoldier wait up a sec?
<XFCEntral> zertyui`: you can connect to your ubuntu server and run commands using SSH
<onetinsoldier> jedi06: do you really want this dir into a destination dir? or just the files form the first dir into the destination dir?
<mavsman> zertyui` thanks big dog
<onetinsoldier> from*
<zertyui`> i want to use as i use my home linux pc
<jedi06> ontinsoldier the whole dir is fine
<Halitech> XFCEntral, depends on if SSH is enabled on the server
<dewente> tiyowan, where is it /
<XFCEntral> Halitech: i would ;)
<onetinsoldier> jedi06: ok, the what i showed you should be fine...  use cp -Rv to see ouput during the command if you want
<Halitech> XFCEntral, if it was my server at home I would as well but most hosting companies disable SSH
<ChrisBookwoodEee> what options should i define for a sd-card, when i want to add it to fstab? I get the error "*** is not a block device"
<tiyowan> dewente: tldp.org
<Tr0gd0r2> what command can I type from ssh to find out my drive size?
<mn> I used cp -r /mnt/disk /mnt/disk1 and edited GRUB's menu.lst, mtab, and fstab to make the new partition (/mnt/disk1 device is /dev/sda3) kind of work.  I can GUI log in (i used chown -R username:root / to enable this) but it logs me in as username@localhost, so I can't use anything administrative.  When I try to sudo whatever it says it must be setuid.  What can I do to correct this?
<zertyui`> sorry
<RabidWeezle> is it possible to upgrade from gutsy to intrepid?
<RabidWeezle> or do I need to jump to hardy first?
<Halitech> zertyui`, then you need to download and install the server edition and make sure you enable SSH
<Flannel> ishan: RabidWeezle you'll have to upgrade to Hardy first, yeah
<XFCEntral> Halitech: he wants to use it like his linux box at home, apparently. in this case im sure it isnt headless, so System > Reboot or the equivalent should do fine...
<RabidWeezle> ty
<zertyui`> is there any provider who give that facility N
<gorgapor> why is there no installation candidate for python3-profiler?
<dewente> tiyowan, i am in there... now what link ?
<hischild> mn, the chown command screwed it all up for you. There's no way to fix this, as you've broken pretty much all the permissions on the files.
<zertyui`> ?
<zertyui`> install ubuntu on web server ?
<ChrisBookwoodEee> what options should i define for a sd-card, when i want to add it to fstab? I get the error "*** is not a block device"
<Halitech> XFCEntral, yeah, makes it hard to know what they want when they don't ask a single question that has all the info and makes sense
<KenBW22> does anyone know a way i can get Hardy's theme on Intrepid?
<ishan_> Halitech, sorry i lost connection..anything that you could do??
<XFCEntral> Halitech: right, so far im a bit confused..
<mn> hischild: before i did this, I couldn't log in at all!  it said nothing could write to $HOME.  Do I need to format the drive and re-cp everything?
<tiyowan> dewente: The entire site, mate. You need to do a lot of reading, and get experience. Can't become a system administrator in a day. :)
<XFCEntral> zertyui`: would you like to install Ubuntu on a web server you already use?
<mn> s/drive/partition
<mn> s/partition/drive*
<hischild> mn, that for starters. You should copy with the maintain file permissions.
<zelda> hey whats the red power button called in ubuntu?
<ChrisBookwoodEee> what options should i define for a sd-card, when i want to add it to fstab? ave tried with "defaults" but I get the error "*** is not a block device"
<Halitech> ishan_, <Flannel> ishan: It'd be better to just make another user alias for all of your users (since there are 'users' on your machine that aren't actually users, you probably won't want them being able to disconnect you)
<dewente> tiyowan, i know that. therefore, linux jobs are well paid
<hischild> mn, use cp --preserve
<Halitech> XFCEntral, you aren't alone there
<zertyui`> no i simply want to use a web server which is running 24 hours
<odder> the question has been surely asked in here, but: does anybody have any idea how to fix the broken flashplugin-nonfree package?
<zertyui`> where i want to install ubuntu on it
<zertyui`> is it possible
<zertyui`> ?
<tiyowan> !flash > odder
<ubottu> odder, please see my private message
<MatBoy> mhh, I have serious issues with LVM, wierd, root fails... seems to be a bug again :S
<Flannel> zertyui`: You mean a server someone else owns?
<zertyui`> if yes is it possible to use that web server as we can use a home pc
<ishan_> ok.
<zertyui`> installling software
<mn> hischild: ok, I will try that.  I have to reboot onto a liveCD because I am on the partition I want to copy, but I will be back after this is done.
<ishan_> but still i am not able to solve my problem..
<Flannel> zertyui`: Yes.  However if someone else owns it, you likely won't be able to do that.
<zertyui`> reboot the pc etc
<onetinsoldier> odder: what version and architecture of ubuntu are you running?
<Halitech> zertyui`, google search for LAMP + Ubuntu
<ChrisBookwoodEee> what options should i define for a sd-card, when i want to add it to fstab? have tried with "defaults" but I get the error "*** is not a block device"
<ishan_> is there anybody who has some experience editing the sudoers file
<jack--> hi. http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/i386/libsqlite0-dev/download doesn't work - all mirrors give me a 404. what should i do now?
<zelda> anyone know?
<tiyowan> jack--: Feisty is EOL.
<allsystemsarego> !lamp | zertyui`
<ubottu> zertyui`: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<odder> onetinsoldier: I'm using Intrepid, amd64; flashplugin has broken todaay after a suggested update
<XFCEntral> zelda: what the red button is called? you mean the name of the image file?
<jack--> tiyowan: i know. still using it anyway. old computer.
<zelda> I mean the red button in the top right you click to shutdown the computer or log off?
<Flannel> ishan_: Yes?  Yes, you don't mind having an alias in sudoers listing people you want to use pon/poff?
<MatBoy> mhh, weird, 8.10 is a pain it looks to me, I'm going to install 8.04 again
<MatBoy> see what it brings
<hausmeister> hello
<zertyui`> thx Halitech
<ito> hi. I have a quick question. where can I find the log that is created when i try to hibernate my computer
<Halitech> zelda, the log off button?
<tiyowan> zelda: You need to point your sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com I think. Google for info.
<Org-Mode> MatBoy: you make it sound as if thats a bad thing
<onetinsoldier> odder: i can get that fixed... first and most important thing though, is tomake sure you do not have any kind or version of flash hanging around on your system
<tiyowan> zelda: Oops. Sorry.
<XFCEntral> zelda: yes, i see. what do you mean by 'its name?'
<archan89> Merry Christmas everyone. Anyone that could help me getting a Dlink DWA-140 usb dongle working on 8.04?
<zelda> yeah
<jack--> tiyowan: is there not a single mirror anymore that could have feisty debs?
<zelda> i removed that from the panel, and I want it back
<tiyowan> jack--: You need to point your sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com I think. Google for info.
<Seveas> jack--, old-archive.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> jack--: feisty is EOL and you really should upgrade.  You can use old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in order to get up-to-date for the upgrade to gutsy
<jack--> ok, thx. :)
<MatBoy> Org-Mode: yes it seems so, I thought it didn't had any issues, but it has on LVM for sure
<Jeruvy> Halitech: ok ifconfig is giving me a valid IP shows " inet addr:192.168.1.10 Bcast:192.168.5.255 Mask:255.255.255.255"  That mask looks funny to me.
<odder> onetinsoldier: hm. okay, it think I've found the answer. As the broken package version is 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<onetinsoldier> odder: let me know if you need help uninstalling any type of flash you might have on there
<odder> ... I think installing a previus version would fix the problem?
<Halitech> Jeruvy, hmmmm, yeah usually it would be 255.255.255.0 ... although your bcast looks odd as well to me
<Jeruvy> Halitech: thats ok.  the bcast is correct
<zelda> How do I add that button back to the panel.
<zelda> ?
<Halitech> Jeruvy, ok, if you say so :)
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: That mask is odd.
<Halitech> zelda, right click the panel and add button then go through the list to find the log off button
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know the correct way to make changes in nvidia-settings remain after reboot? I have a projector connected via AV (but not always) and would like to keep it configured...
<Jason_WT> what is te command to run something from the terminal
<Jason_WT> ?
<onetinsoldier> odder: what is the output of...  dpkg -l '*flash*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}' ...?
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Mask ought to be 255.255.255.0
<BCM43> Jason_WT: just do the name of the aplicaion
<Halitech> Jason_WT, what do you want to run?
<javier> ksynaptics is not longer in kubuntu 8.10... is there a replacement for it?
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: ya I figured that, but I'm not sure how to change it
<thomas_> INFO : I sell design for your website for 100 to 200€
<Slart> Jason_WT: ehh.. just the command itself.. if you want to run gedit you run.. gedit.. or am I misunderstanding something
<thomas_> or 300$
<Slart> thomas_: wrong place.. very wrong place
<Jason_WT> it is a .run file
<thomas_> wrong place ? why ?
<thomas_> you don't like web site ?
<zelda> Thanks
<BCM43> Jason_WT: naveigate to the folder and do ./filename
<Slart> thomas_: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<XFCEntral> thomas_: not a place to advertise
<thomas_> i know, its forbidden why i do ?
<Slart> thomas_: so either you ask or answer questions about ubuntu support
<thomas_> ah ok, sorry
<Halitech> Jason_WT, you need to make it exacutable then depending on what it is, sudo sh nameoffile.run or maybe not with sudo
<Luomeng> Really nooby question here, but how come ubuntu won't let me set up a wired internet?
<Luomeng> i pluged in the ethernet cable
<Jeruvy> Halitech: tiyowan: my installed ubuntu for instance shows "inet addr: 192.168.1.11 Bcast: 192.168.5.255 Mask: 255.255.254.0
<archan89> Anyone that had any idea on how to make a Dlink DWA140 functional?
<Luomeng> and it wont connect
<BCM43> Luomeng: do you get errors?
<Luomeng> no
<Luomeng> it just says that it won't connect
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Now that subnet mark is definitely wrong.
<BCM43> Luomeng: does it try to connect?
<tiyowan> er, mask.
<Luomeng> yes
<BCM43> Luomeng: and what happens?
<Jason_WT> BCM43: thanks, i typed \ instead of /
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: thats the auto-configure :)
<Luomeng> and it tries to get an ip address for like 2 minutes
<BCM43> Jason_WT: lol
<Halitech> Jeruvy, its not wireless is it?
<hischild> tiyowan, why is that mask wrong?
<Luomeng> and then it just kinda says it can't connect
<Jeruvy> Halitech: no pure copper :)
<Jason_WT> is there also a way to run if as sudo from the gile manager think, like mycomp, like run as root
<onetinsoldier> odder: hello?
<Halitech> Jeruvy, ok, blows that idea
<BCM43> Luomeng: have you tried another cable?
<Luomeng> um no
<Luomeng> only 1
<tiyowan> Hmm.
<Luomeng> do you think it could be the cable's fault?
<archan89> Jason_WT, "gksudo nautilus" that should open the file manager in su mode
<BCM43> Luomeng: it might be that. Other than that, it could be whatever you are plugging it into, or it could be ubuntu.
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: whats funny is that it works.
<nibsa1242> anyone know if there is a way to copy the config for pulse from a working installation to an instillation that isn't working?
<Luomeng> okay
<Flannel> Jason_WT: be extremely careful with that, and close it as soon as your done.  What are you trying to do that you need super user in a GUI?
<Luomeng> what happens if its ubuntu
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Could you provide some details on your network please? How many machines? LAN?
<BCM43> Luomeng: is another computer connected to it?
<Luomeng> yes
<BCM43> the internet that is
<Luomeng> and it works fine
<BCM43> ok
<BCM43> try swithcing the cables
<Org-Mode> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Luomeng> okay
<Luomeng> ill brb
<perhamlinux> hi guys.
<perhamlinux> I need an advice.
<Luomeng> cause ubuntu is on this computer too haah
<nibsa1242> Pulse/ audio will run just fine from the live cd or from a fresh Ibex install... but if I let the system update, I get no sound.
<BCM43> Org-Mode: I know, sorry.
<Jason_WT> Flannel: i am just not used to prompts, and am more gui
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: the network has 3 subnets, 1.x 2.x and 3.x  Router configured for /20 and bcast is ok at 5.255, numerous machines many os's etc.  The problem affects livecd's only.
<ito> can anyone tell me where i can find the hibernate log in ubuntu
<Flannel> Jason_WT: right, but what sort of administrative activities are you doing?
<perhamlinux> I wanna buy a usb wireless modem. what brand / chip you suggest that works best and straightforward with linux?
<BCM43> Jason_WT: use gksudo
<hischild> Jeruvy, from what i'm reading so far from your problem, your DHCP server almost seems to hand out wrong data to one of your subnets.
<BCM43> perhamlinux: DON'T get a broadcom
<archan89> Anyone in here got any experiences with RAlink 2870 chipsets?
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: hello and merry christmas!
<Jason_WT> i was installing the vbox additions and they need to be ran as root
<perhamlinux> BCM43: anything else works fine?
<BCM43> Jason_WT: use gksudo
<Jeruvy> hischild: I would have assumed that also, except it does get a valid IP
<BCM43> perhamlinux: no, but stay away from that one. Unless you want to spend days getting it to work.
<darkfuzion> onetinsoldier halppy holiday and Merry Christmas to you
<hischild> Jeruvy, i'm not saying it hands out a wrong IP. Type route and check if the default GW is correct.
<onetinsoldier> darkfuzion: thanks :-)
<Jeruvy> hischild: I added the route manually, otherwise it is non-existant
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Hmm...my instinct would be to check the router config.
<odder> onetinsoldier: sorry, something odd happened with my ubuntu (i'm sshing into here through an other computer)
<hischild> Jeruvy, please, could you check if it is correct?
<onetinsoldier> odder: ok
<perhamlinux> BCM43: thanks. what brand works out of the box?
<odder> onetinsoldier: the output is (null) -- nothing
<Jeruvy> hischild: will do
<archan89> Anyone that had any idea on how to make a Dlink DWA140 functional?
<onetinsoldier> odder: ok, how about   dpkg -l '*flash*' | awk '/^iF/ {print $2}'  ...?   ..and dangit, i'm being called away for a minute.
<hischild> Jeruvy, From my point of view, it seems logical to check every step of the way. route is one of these.
<bluntz> fixed myself -grab display was not broken- it was stolen by motion I think,after killing it TV capture works again!!!!wooooooohooooooo!!!!!
<odder> onetinsoldier: still nothing, i've got no flashplugin installed in here, removed it a couple of minutes ago
<tiyowan> hischild: Mask for 192.168.1.x, 2.x, 3.x, ought to be 255.255.255.0 right?
<Jeruvy> hischild: I'm in agreement there.  Ok, router config looks ok.  dhcp client DNS is pointing to the gateway
<odder> onetinsoldier: looks like the intrepid package is broken, as it was working till I've updated it
<XFCEntral> archan89: ive found the driver i think you will need for your Dlink DWA-140, finding more out
<hischild> tiyowan, yes
<haffi> hi
<archan89> Oh, thanks XFCEntral.
<KenBW22> is there a way to export a theme?
<ito> can anyone tell me where i can find the hibernate log in intrepid ibex?
<hischild> Jeruvy, route is a client command, giving you a default gateway and other info. Not the router, that would have been a step bit ahead.
<bluntz> HOHOHO merry Xmas to ME!!!!!!
<hischild> Jeruvy, if i sum your problem up, you can't reach internet on the liveCD, correct?
<BCM43> perhamlinux: d-link dwl-g12  seems good
<imaginativeone> how do I adjust the audio?
<BCM43> imaginativeone: what about the audio?
<perhamlinux> BCM43: thanks pal. merry christmas
<BCM43> perhamlinux: marry christmas to you too.
<imaginativeone> is there a way to adjust the sound on my system?
<Luomeng> BCM43
<onetinsoldier> odder: ok.. i'm back
<Luomeng> im back haha
<darkfuzion> ahhhh Merry Christmas to all and all a good buntu holiday lol
<BCM43> Luomeng: hi again
<mib_z8lrq4> hi is it possible for gparted to edit an external hdd?
<Luomeng> and i tried a new cable and it still didn't work
<MilesCom> imaginativeone: prefernces sound
<hischild> Jeruvy, do you know how to perform a traceroute?
<Luomeng> it says trying to get a network address
<BCM43> Luomeng: ok, the it is most likely ubuntu
<darkfuzion> !chriastmas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chriastmas
<imaginativeone> thanks
<Luomeng> okay
<darkfuzion> !christmas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about christmas
<Luomeng> so how can I fix it?
<bluntz> imagine doubleclik speaker
<onetinsoldier> odder: ok, lets try to find the flash if there is any. but i am wondering. you say a package is broken?
<hischild> !ot | darkfuzion
<ubottu> darkfuzion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darkfuzion> DUUUUH STUPID
<onetinsoldier> odder: what happens with  apt-get -f install   ?
<hischild> darkfuzion, please don't do that here.
<darkfuzion> hischild beat off
<BCM43> Luomeng: run lspci and put the result in pastebin
<Luomeng> okay
<KenBW22> is there a way to export a theme?
<Luomeng> but im on xp right now
<Flannel> darkfuzion: Please keep this channel on topic, thanks.
<Luomeng> cause im trying to dual boot my NC10
<darkfuzion> it was on topic
<Luomeng> so how do i paste it
<odder> onetinsoldier: definitely. I've installed it about two weeks ago and flash broke; I was so lucky to have an older version in /var/cache/apt/ and installed it; however, today I don't have it anymore and flash no longer works
<brujo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<darkfuzion> go f yourself
<BCM43> Luomeng: not much I can tell you but go back
<onetinsoldier> odder: what happens with  apt-get -f install   ?
<kolby> I need help setting one of my soundcards to default.
<BCM43> darkfuzion: please stop
<hischild> darkfuzion, it was not on topic. This is a support channel. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kolby> I have two soundcards and I want one of them to be efault
<darkfuzion> wishing you a merry christmas
<MilesCom> odder: type man aptitude
<darkfuzion> so fuck yourself
<XFCEntral> ???
<bluntz> one tin think it forces version
<odder> MilesCom: thanks for a great help
<coeus82> lol, hit and run
<Luomeng> okay
<mortuis99> is there a way to access manage multiple machines from a single machine?
<odder> MilesCom: that would definitely help me
<hischild> Flannel, thank you.
<Luomeng> i guess ill post it on uBuntu forums for help
<brujo> kolby, maybe in system-> preferences ->sound
<Luomeng> thanks anyways
<brujo> you can chose the Card
<kolby> brujo, I'll look there
<archan89> XFCEntral, the driver you found, was it the RA2870 drivers?
<brujo> kolby, tellme if was useful
<XFCEntral> archan89: yes, i came across that myself
<onetinsoldier> bluntz: it should help me determine if he actually has a packages who's install is 'broken'
<bluntz> ahh
<archan89> Well, it does detect it now, the network manager just won't consider it as a network card..
<bluntz> slik
<kolby> brujo, my problem still exists
<brujo> kolby, what problem?
<kolby> brujo, I think that should have worked though...
<odder> onetinsoldier: ok, flash works
<odder> onetinsoldier: just a question: what does the -f do?
<kolby> brujo, defferent applications use different soundcards
<onetinsoldier> odder: you sure? ok   -f  ...means 'fix'
<x-ip> am i here ?
<MilesCom> odder: it displays the file format
<x-ip> seems i'm ^.^''
<hischild> x-ip, yes you are.
<kolby> I want all my applications to use just one of my soundcards.
<odder> MilesCom: go to the hell
<BCM43> x-ip: yes you are
<brujo> kolby, why don't unload modules of one of them?
<onetinsoldier> MilesCom: with apt-get? no.. -f means 'fix'
<hischild> !attitude | odder
<ubottu> odder: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NicEXE> I changed a setting on compiz and I can no longer login using GNOME session (it crashes right after the desktop icons are displayed) is there any way to disable compiz on Gnome (probably) using Gnome failsafe (terminal)?
<odder> MilesCom: forgot the ubuntu code of conduct?
<kolby> brujo, that's not a permanent change right?
<odder> hischild: heh, cool :/
<fwaokda> XFCEntral, sorry for the wait someone was at the door... here is a screen shot the panel/bar is on the left. http://www.jeremyperson.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/kevinrosedesktop.jpg
<brujo> kolby, you can uninstall one card or remove modules from starting
<Guest68914> hi
<XFCEntral> archan89: looks like this is the rt2870 thread -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766850
<kolby> brujo, I'll try that.
<ito> can anyone tell me where i can find the hibernate log in intrepid ibex?
 * kolby uses lsmod
<archan89> thanks, I'll check it out XFCEntral, brb :)
<fwaokda> XFCEntral, is it just the mac osx dock aligned to the left of the screen? and if so will awn do that to the left of the screen?
<alchemist22> i am adding the line 'ishan ALL
<NicEXE> I changed a setting on compiz and I can no longer login using GNOME session (it crashes right after the desktop icons are displayed) is there any way to disable compiz on Gnome (probably) using Gnome failsafe (terminal)?
<earthmeLon> I've got my server mounted through ssh/sftp and for a while I was able to download small files to it easily from Firefox.  Now, Firefox seems to crash whenever I save a file there.  I wasn't having this problem a while ago.  Any suggestions?
<Alex-Hopper> WOW
<odder> onetinsoldier: thanks for your help. I am bit puzzled about this, as I tried many other ways to fix the flash. Any ideas why the update of the flash broke it?
<bluntz>  -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<bluntz>  This APT has Super Cow Powers
<darkfuzion> some people i swear are arrogant
<Flannel> darkfuzion: please take it elsewhere
<alchemist22> i am adding the line 'ishan ALL:NOPASSWD ./reset_connection' where ishan is the user to my sudoers file and it doesnt work..any suggestions
<odder> bluntz: hm. okay :-)
<Flannel> alchemist22: You're the one with the poff/pon thing?
<onetinsoldier> odder: no, not certain. but as far as i know, to get flash working properly in 64-bit userspace, you have to download the flash beta from adobe and manually  install it
<bluntz> hehe always thought it was force...learnin alot just hangin here
<XFCEntral> fwaoda: yes, you seem absolutely right. just a different allignment. AWN should be able to do the same
<alchemist22> Flannel, yeah..sorry my internet has been giving me some problems..so i keep on disconnecting...sorry..
<tiyowan> !flash64 > odder
<ubottu> odder, please see my private message
<Guest68914> hi
<Flannel> alchemist22: No problem. Be sure to edit your sudoers with visudo (`sudo visudo`) and then the following lines will work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92440/
<XFCEntral> archan89: no problem, let me know if that helps
<onetinsoldier> odder: if it's working for then great. perhaps you have some kind of 32-bit wrapper installed or something
<onetinsoldier> for you*
<Flannel> alchemist22: Where user1, user2, user3 are the users you want to give access to, etc.
<darkfuzion> flannel really cant you really get a life and just let someone say happy holidays
<odder> tiyowan: I know how to install flash; I'm only thinking why the update broke the package in question
<alchemist22> Flannel, ok thanx..ill give it a try..
<MilesCom> darkfusion stop talking
<Flannel> darkfuzion: If you have an issue with the administration of this channel, please take it to #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> what is the path to java?
<Flannel> IdleOne: type 'which java'
<tiyowan> odder: My bad, mate. :)
<darkfuzion> i dont have any issue it doesnt say anywhere that you cant be nice
<odder> onetinsoldier: yeah, I've got ndiswrapper installed, nothing special, just the system-proposed way
<onetinsoldier> odder: the installer script might have a bug or something
<x-ip> i was i guess :S
<odder> tiyowan: ok, no problem :-)
<IdleOne> Flannel: trying to run a .sh and it is asking for the path to java. the script has /bin/java set as default
<odder> onetinsoldier: maybe I'll fill a bug report, then? :-)
<onetinsoldier> odder: or maybe you found a new bug
<MilesCom> darkfuzion you're not being nice this issue is over, if you don't have something relevant to say don't say anything
<Flannel> IdleOne: 'which java' will give you the path.  I don't know if itd be that, or /usr/bin/java, but which will let you know
<nickrud> darkfuzion, you can discuss channel policy regarding profanity in #ubuntu-ops if you like
<onetinsoldier> odder: the installer scripts are known as 'preinst' scripts
<IdleOne> Flannel: lol I realised that after I explained. thanks
<odder> onetinsoldier: ok, i'll look the launchpad over; maybe anyone else got the same problem. Anyway, thanks for the help :-)
<onetinsoldier> odder: you're welcome..  take care andmerry christmas
<MilesCom> Nick: darkfuzion
<MilesCom> Username: n=darkfuzi@c-24-8-113-82.hsd1.co.comcast.net
<MilesCom> Real name: DarkFuzion
<MilesCom> Server: irc.freenode.net (http://freenode.net/)
<MilesCom> Currently on: #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> MilesCom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alchemist22> Flannel: i added the lines to my sudoers...surprisingly now i get an error on the line that says '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<alchemist22> Flannel, is there something conflicting here..
<Rey> Hi all!!
<Rey> anyone from Brazil?
<Flannel> !br | Rey
<ubottu> Rey: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> alchemist22: Please pastebin your sudoers, and I'll take a look
<Rey> I dont need help yet!
<alchemist22> Flannel, sure..although is pretty default
<bluntz> anyone know why a shell script will work when ran in place but fail in cron?
<cdavis> dovecot isn't starting at boot, what do I have to do to change that?
<cdavis> Seems like a dpkg-reconfigure or something liek that?
<XFCEntral> bluntz: permissions issue perhaps? also check that script is placed where cron can execute it. two things i can think of
<Rey> Why the linux comand "shutdown" dont turn the machine off like the same comand in windows do?
<alchemist22> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/92443/
<MilesCom> rey: dos is not unix
<Halitech> Rey, you need to give it a time
<cdavis> Rey, because windows isn't linux?
<darkfuzion> linux and windows have different commands
<Rey> i know
<cdavis> Rey, shutdown -h
<bluntz> mv to crons path,good id
<NicEXE> GNOME does not start... How can I disable compiz using Gnome terminal? (metacity --replace does not work for me... is only a temporary setting that goes to default right after I logout)
<Rey> i know that comand
<cdavis> Rey, what is your question then
<hischild> Rey, shutdown -h <time>
<Flannel> alchemist22: put the user alias thing up where it says user alias.  And try making PPPOE all capitalized.  Um, unfortunately my time is up.  However the sudoers man page is extremely extensive (with examples), you maybe able to find what you're looking for there.
<nickrud> cdavis, did you set it up? /usr/share/doc/dovecot* (one of those doc dirs) has a couple things you need to setup
<bluntz> Im thinkin absolute paths in script prolly need set too
<XFCEntral> bluntz: that could help
<bluntz> lemmee c
<Rey> this comand in linux just shutdown the system but the machine still runing
<cdavis> nickrud, yes it runs fine but after a reboot I had to /etc/init.d/dovecot start
<Flannel> alchemist22: Ah yeah, it may be the PPPoE thing, I think names need to be all capitalized
<onetinsoldier> cdavis: i don't know much about dovecot, but is the script in /etc/init.d there?   ls /etc/init.d/dovecot
<onetinsoldier> cdavis: ok. i see you got it
<MilesCom> rey, you mean it's supended or hibernating
<nickrud> cdavis, check /etc/rc2.d/* , see if dovecot is listed.
<alchemist22> Flannel, ok...thanx for all the help...
<Rey> in window otherwise the machine is really turned of
<Jeaton> do most phones use fat32?
<alchemist22> Flannel, lets hope it works...
<Halitech> Rey, maybe it doesn't know to actually power off because of acpi or some other setting
<Rey> suspend
<nickrud> cdavis, stepping away for a few minutes, be back
<cdavis> nickrud, yes it is there, that means it failed to start for some reason, I will check my logs. thanks
<MilesCom> rey, can your system shutdown when you use the interface?
<kolby>  I want to remove I module I'm using right now.  What file do I edit to make sure it's not loaded when I reboot?
<alchemist22> Flannel, u were right...it worked...all i needed to do was to capitalize PPPOE..
<onetinsoldier> cdavis: the 'update-rc.d' command might help you out. look at the man page for it
<hischild> kolby, you add it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<blaster> hi all
<kolby> hischild, thanks
<onetinsoldier> !welcome | blaster
<ubottu> blaster: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<tstaerk> hi, what do I do instead of chkconfig in ubuntu ?
<blaster> anyone usig the acer aspire one?
<NicEXE> GNOME does not start... How can I disable compiz using Gnome terminal? (metacity --replace does not work for me... is only a temporary setting that goes to default right after I logout)
<Rey> maybe in next kernel the shutdown comand work like waited
<MilesCom> blaster, the aspire one has a good config manual on the ubuntu wiki, if something isn't working
<onetinsoldier> tstaerk: ubuntu does have chkconfig. you just need to install the chkconfig package
<onetinsoldier> tstaerk: also see the 'update-rc.d' command
<Reformer81> Does anyone know if it is possible to "Copy [a] track to collection" in Amarok 2? This was simple in Amarok 1, but seems missing in 2.0.
<tstaerk> update-rc! that was it./
<onetinsoldier> tstaerk: :-)
<Rey> anyone from Brasil here?
<mib_z8lrq4> how do i grant myself read and write permissions to an external drive?
<un_dave> could someone tell me if it's possible to get my ubuntu laptop to sleep for a few hours, and then if i dont use it, it will auto hibernate? at the moment, it wont hibernate unltil the battery is critical.
<testestes> mib_z8lrq4 : what kind of external drive you have
<testestes> the format
<NicEXE> is there any configuration file for compiz?
<nibsa1242> Pulse/ audio will run just fine from the live cd or from a fresh Ibex install... but if I let the system update, I get no sound. Is there a way to copy the config to the live session to my existing install?
<mib_z8lrq4> testestes: the partition is unalloacated
<x-ip> Oh hai samferry!
 * x-ip Waves at samferry
<tiyowan> nibsa1242: Try going to System -> Admin -> Sounds and changing to ALSA?
<testestes> so you have to format it first, i think
<x-ip> Oh hai BoomShaka!
 * x-ip Waves at BoomShaka
<tiyowan> nibsa1242: System -> Pref. -> Sound, sorry.
<x-ip> Oh hai shovi!
 * x-ip Waves at shovi
<x-ip> Oh hai jack--!
 * x-ip Waves at jack--
<ardchoille> x-ip: Please stop
<shovi> oh hai
 * tiyowan thanks nickrud.
<nibsa1242> tiyowan: I've done that. I suspect its a kernel issue, but I don't know for sure... Other people with the same 'card' (its a laptop) don't have the issue, but other people with Gateways and the same 'card' do have the issue.
<nickrud> even a clutz like me recognizes a simple bot
<jack--> stupid question: for upgrading from feisty to gutsy, is it sufficient to dl the gutsy-i386 iso? does that have an "upgrade" option?
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: hehe
<unop> nickrud, are you capable of introspection? :)
<BoomShaka> so i just dloaded jets_demo.run (some game demo) how exactly do i run this fiule?  i did a chmod u+x but i still cant execute it.... any suggestions?
<mib_z8lrq4> can smeone please help me, my external drive is read only, I have to right access!!
<Raza11> Hey
<nibsa1242> tiyowan: it works fine w/t the live session and after a clean install... but If I let the system update I get no sound
<tiyowan> nickrud: :)
 * basileus is away: Bimbling
<nickrud> unop, no
<zleap> did you put ./ before the file name when running
<zleap> or what error are you getting exactly
<dnyy> I .deb for linux mint will work just as fine for ubuntu, right?
<BoomShaka> nope, let me try that
<napnap> 1287 users ? no, this chan is never empty ... <:
<unop> dnyy, there's no guarantee of that
<tiyowan> nibsa1242: There's a really good thread on the forums related to pulseaudio...hang on.
<nickrud> dnyy, possibly, possibly not.
<BoomShaka> zleap, thanks seems to be running now
<mib_z8lrq4> dnyy: linux mint is amazing
<zleap> np
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: hey, what format is your drive, and how are you trying to mount it ?
<dnyy> unop: hrm, well the linux mint forums is the only place i can find an urban terror deb.  I'm not sure if it's made strictly for mint or not. :/
<unop> dnyy, the packages on mint could be named differently - and satisifying them on ubuntu could prove difficult
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: hey! the drive is unallocated formatt and I just plugged it into the computer and let it do the mounting
<gverig> for gnome environment, what's the most standard (if there is such a thing) way to work with openGL/keyboard/etc? glut/sdl/other?
<dnyy> unop: ah, well back to searching then. thanks. :p
<jack--> stupid question: for upgrading from feisty to gutsy, is it sufficient to dl the gutsy-i386 iso? does that have an "upgrade" option?
<unop> dnyy, you could always try manually installing the package to see if it works - that won't cause you damage
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: so it's an unformatted drive?
<ardchoille> dnyy: what are you searching for?
<dnyy> ardchoille: The new Urban Terror, 4.1
<zleap> yay i still got about 1 gb of my usage allowance left
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: correct, BUT there is a lot of content on it
<Raza11> I have a question regarding installation; how do I set up internet connectivity on a computer using wireless internet?
<zleap> i cut down as it predicted i would have used it up by today
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zleap> rigth i am off to bed
<zleap> chat later guys
<jack--> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * MatBoy hugs himself
<MatBoy> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: i think you'll find that if it's got any content, it must have a format. what OS did you use it on previously?
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> When I run the Report A Problem app, it results in a message: "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed". Is this a known issue? Is this supposed to be a gui app?
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: I used it as a backup drive for my mac
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: i can take a screen for you if you want
<MatBoy> DasEi: ?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: ok, well it's likely its in osx format, or fat32 or something like that
<DasEi> MatBoy:didn#t you search that trigger ?
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: maybe but gparted just says unallocated
<nibsa1242> tiyowan: thanks, I've followed one of those threads, but it didn't work. Maybe this is another one...
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: if you type 'mount' at the command line, you should see the drive, and the format it is mounted as
<MatBoy> DasEi: nope, I wanted to see the topic...
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: can you access your files on there in read only mode?
<mib_z8lrq4> http://mibbit.com/pb/BTHPnw un_dave the drive is read only, I can only view the files on the drive
<mib_z8lrq4> also that paste is the result from the mount command un_dave
<tiyowan> nibsa1242: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: ok, that helps. you can see the last line of that? it tells youu that 'disk' is mounted as hfsplus. that's probably your drive. hfsplus is an osx format.
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: alrighty, but what can i do with this?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: now, i'm not sure if your read only issue is a mount issue, or permissions. if you use your root account, can you copy anything onto the drive?
<nibsa1242> tiyowan:  yeah that is the guide I found; I followed it and it still doesn't work
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: well, I was wondering if I could create a new partition on the drive to store my data in while keeping the old data safe, is this possible?
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: or is creating a new partition not even nessesary?
<mib_z8lrq4> also, un_dave, if I run sudo or something in the term, i will be granted root access?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: you mite want to try something like 'su cp myfile.something /media/disk' with out the quotes.
<nibbler> i need a webcam with full ubuntu/linux/skype support. any recommendations?
<tiyowan> nibsa1242: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885437 <- Try this?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: you will, but only for that command
<nickrud> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nickrud> nibbler, ^^
<nibbler> great thanks nickrud
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: replace myfile.something with a file you have in your current folder.
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: well i was planning on transfering my music there and playing it with rythymbox, so as the command you gave might be able to help move the files, rythymbox won't have access to play them?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: if you can write to the hfs partition, creating a new partition is unnessisary. if you have to make a new partition, you'll prob need to resize the current one.
<nibsa1242> tiyowan: ok, trying that I'll let you know how it goes
<crow_> a friend of mine has ubuntu installed, but she can't get wireless internet on it. it says some drivers are missing. She can't get the drivers using Synaptic Package Manager cause wireless is the only way she can connect to internet. Can she download the drivers from another computer and transfer them to her ubuntu one and install them locally, and how? Thanks.
 * bal está away; ate mais tarde - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<mib_z8lrq4> btw un_dave thanks a ton for the help, do you have a paypal addreess?
<alekhine36> help needed with ubuntu webcam
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: hrm. rythmbox should be ok to play files on an external drive.
<nickrud> !away > bal
<ubottu> bal, please see my private message
<alekhine36> it suddenly stopped working.
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: yes. but it's xmas. help is free.
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: yes, but even without these premmsion problems?
<alekhine36> skype suddenly fails to detect webcam and refuses to play sound as well
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: if we sort out the permissions issues, it should be fine.
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: so i am going to move the files now, right?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: could you post the pastebin link of this command 'ls /media/disk -al' ?
<mib_z8lrq4> with su cp myfile.something /media/disk un_dave
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: no. i was just hoping to get you to test if you could write to the drive with your root account.
<mib_z8lrq4> http://mibbit.com/pb/Ui3fu3 un_dave
<alekhine36> i am fed up with this webcam issue.
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: ok, i think i see the issue. see the references to 99, and root in there? that means your current user probably doesnt have permissions to write to any of that.
<quentusrex_> Hello, I have ubuntu hardy. I have my projector hooked up through hdmi. Every 5 seconds the screen with twitch. How do I get more info on the problem? It doens't happen all the time, just starts randomly when I wake up the box.
<mib_z8lrq4> so what's the prognosis un_dave
<e-head> Hey, I just plugged a USB drive into my system. Is something magical supposed to happen?
<un_dave> two things to try. please run this command. 'sudo nautilus'
<Leon> I've got an issue with LinuxMint, wich is based on Ubuntu. Today I installed LinuxMint over Ubuntu and although sleep always worked fine in Intrepid, it does not work in LinuxMint. On resume, the screen stays blank and nothing happens. Any ideas why that could be happening?
<CoJaBo-Dell> quentusrex_: Is it just the projector screen that does it, and does it happen in the BIOS screen?
<tiyowan> !mint > Leon
<ubottu> Leon, please see my private message
<nickrud> Leon, I'm sure mint has a support system - this isn't it
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: that should open you a copy of nautilus with root access. please be carefull in there, because you have full access to your files, and system files, and can break things!
<mib_z8lrq4> Leon: i think you need to check your power settings
<tiyowan> nickrud: Subtle. :)
<onetinsoldier> e-head: not really. you'll probably need to mount the usb stick, as root, with the mount command first
<alekhine36> media/video0 not present
<alekhine36> but it was working yesterday
<mib_z8lrq4> sorry un_dave didn't see what you said until now
<Leon> There isn't much on in #linuxmint, so I thought I'd ask here...
<dtolj> anybody know of a program/script that can do URL encoding?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: once nautilus has started, navigate to /media/disk, and see if you can create files, or copy files to the folder
<eternaljoy> hello ladies
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: I am in the drive, and I get the option to open it as root, do I accept?
<crow_> anyone please?
<crow_> a friend of mine has ubuntu installed, but she can't get wireless internet on it. it says some drivers are missing. She can't get the drivers using Synaptic Package Manager cause wireless is the only way she can connect to internet. Can she download the drivers from another computer and transfer them to her ubuntu one and install them locally, and how? Thanks.
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: you're using nautilus to view the folder /media/disk ?
<mib_z8lrq4> correct un_dave
<CoJaBo-Dell> crow_: Is it possiple to temporaritly connect by wired?
<crow_> CoJaBo-Dell, no :(
<tiyowan> crow_: Use a wire...oh.
<crow_> if it was we would have solved that.
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: yes, you should be able to view it as root
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: can you see the files on there?
<victor1> someone please help, i need help with my screen resolution
<crow_> so can they be installed locally?
<e-head> onetinsoldier: there isn't any sort of automount daemon in ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> well this is hilarious.  switched the subnet mask to 255.255.255.0, now I've got a fine Bcast address, a fine Mask address, but the IP is totally bogus
<e-head> Or is it something I set up first.
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: What IP arer you getting?
<mn> back.  who was it that was helping me with cp partition1 partition2?
<Jeruvy> 192.168.240.133
 * bal está away; ate mais tarde - desde[21:10:01] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<eeboy> I am trying to access a remote machine via VNC but it's sitting at the GDE login prompt. Can I "log in" via the command line if I have a secure shell connection with that same box?
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: i can view the files, but when I rigt click to create a new folder, "Create new folder" is grayed out, but there is an option that says to "open as root"
<brohken> hey guys
<onetinsoldier> e-head: yes. i believe it would auto-mount if the usb stick is added to your /etc/fstab file
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: and all this is happening in natalius as a root
<e-head> ahh. right.
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Hmm....try setting a static ip?
<e-head> how do I figure out what the device name is?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: that's odd. i dont have an option like that! and you should already be root!
<e-head> would something pop up in one of the log files? Kernel log maybe.
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: i am root, this is odd :(
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: hehe where the heck is it getting this IP from :)
<onetinsoldier> e-head: that means you  would need to manually edit the /etc/fstab file
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: ok. skip that. close nautilus.
<victor1>  i just installed ubuntu, and my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480
<quentusrex_> Hello, I have ubuntu hardy. I have my projector hooked up through hdmi. Every 5 seconds the screen with twitch. How do I get more info on the problem? It doens't happen all the time, just starts randomly when I wake up the box.
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: try this 'sudo mkdir /media/disk/MyFolder'
<victor1> can anyone please help
<quentusrex_> How do I restart X from the command line?
<adam7> quentusrex_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: !!!!!!!!!!!!
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: I wrote earlier on...my instinct points to your router config, but it's a bit difficult to diagnose this problem from over here. :)
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: ? what
<onetinsoldier> quentusrex_: or invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<quentusrex_> adam7, onetinsoldier, will that restart my other applications or just X?
<brohken> is there a script i can run to disable bluetooth on startup? on my laptop it just starts automatically. i can easily disable it by Fn+F5
<brohken> and i dont want to disable it altogether either
<adam7> quentusrex_: it will restart all GUI apps
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: well for giggles I changed the router subnet mask to 255.255.255.0, that was the only change
<alekhine36> ls: cannot access /dev/video: No such file or directory
<brohken> thats what im doing now
<adam7> quentusrex_: you can't restart X without restarting everything that is running in X
<quentusrex_> adam7, what about transcoding applications?
<Slart> brohken: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop might do it
<onetinsoldier> quentusrex_: everything
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: I right clicked, hit properties, went to the premissions tab and i can change the premissions from root to "jordan" which is me
<adam7> quentusrex_: if it's running in X, it will restart
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 <- To set static ip/gateway/mask. Backup your /etc/network/interfaces first, though.
<adam7> quentusrex_: next time use screen to run your transcoding stuff
<e-head> onetinsoldier: you have any idea what the device name would be?
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: what makes no sense is why does this problem occur ONLY with LIVECD's?
<e-head> for the purposes of mounting.
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4:  that's great! that should give you access without being root
<Slart> brohken: that will require a password though.. you could change that in the sudoers file if you really want to
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: thats against our policy, the router handles all IP's. the livecd's cannot have static IP's
<onetinsoldier> e-head: try and see if you can find it with the following command...  fdisk -l
<Slart> brohken: or find something that is run as root already.. perhaps one of the rc.d scripts
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: The installed Ubuntu versions work fine?
<mib_z8lrq4> wait, I selected my name un_dave and it says the device is a read only file system....
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: fine no issues
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Clean installs without updates? Or with updates?
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: well most of the machines have been running a while
<nolimitsoya> any experiences with nordic telenor 3g broadband? im contemplating ubuntu for a friends machine, and would like to know beforehand if its doable
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Maybe the LiveCD is fubar'ed on your particular NIC. You using same-brand NICs on all the boxes? Or mix of different vendors?
<MatBoy> I already had the idea, but it's true that the 8.04 installer is faster than the 8.10 one
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: laptops, desktops, servers, I've tried almost every box at my disposal, no luck.
<mon^rch> so what happens when I recieve a death threat from somebody on this server?
<CoJaBo-Dell> o_O
<adam7> mon^rch: find a freenode staffer
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Hmm. Maybe the LiveCDs fubar'ed with your particular router. Highly unlikely though. :)
<onetinsoldier> mon^rch: i would try the #freenode channel
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: well it's not out of the ballpark since we do have a twin-wan router
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: sorry. lost connection there for a bit. did you get it working?
<mib_8oomfc> mkdir -p is giving "No such file or directory"; but this only happens for mkdir a/b where a doesn't exist. Why would it happen with -p?
<eternaljoy> un_dave, hello
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: I wish
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Interesting problem though. Normally people's connects work fine off the LiveCD, then fubar. :) But it's the reverse in your case. I'd google for your brand of router; then maybe file a bug report.
<smokeymirror> hey guys
<un_dave> hello eternaljoy
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: well, I found that the partition on the drive is read only, so no matter the premissions, the drive won't let me do anything, so I need to create a new parititon
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: ya I'm thinking the same thing, it's certainly not specific to ubuntu tho.  I've tested now with 3 other livecd distros and the same problem
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: I booted up gparted with root and I am trying to figure out how to resize and create a new partition
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: damn. ok. just let me do some quick research on the hfs thing.
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: you are awesome btw
<alekhine36> i dont understand how /dev/video is suddenly missing. my webcam was working till yesterday evening. could this be because of some new installation?
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Oh? Well, if you can reproduce the bug on different distros then perhaps it's a kernel issue.
 * bal está away; ate mais tarde - desde[21:10:01] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<gsingh> hello
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: hmm kernel or autoconfig maintainer do you think?
<Slart> !away | bal
<ubottu> bal: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Slart> !away > bal
<ubottu> bal, please see my private message
<nolimitsoya> a bit of googling got my awnser, but thank you for your time :)
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: ok, try reading this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480190
<gsingh> my printer is connected to a vista computer which is on a network
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Could you provide the make/model of your router?
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: and then this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346494#post2346494
<nickrud> Slart, second time (at least) that bal's message came up in case you were wondering why ;)
<gsingh> ubtuntu see's the vista computer, but it does not see the printer attached to it
<Jeruvy> xincom dpg-502
<Slart> nickrud: ah.. thought it was a bit harsh =)
<atlef> merry xmas to you all
<mib_z8lrq4> un_dave: thank you so much, I will read these
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: you shouldnt have to create a new parttition, because ubuntu can write to hfs partitions fine. it just looks like it's having some issue mounting the drive. it could be dirty, which means it needs a filesystem check command.
<mib_z8lrq4> happy holidays un_dave
<un_dave> mib_z8lrq4: you too! good luck!
<mib_z8lrq4> thanks!
<mib_z8lrq4> !
<FrozenFire> Would this be the appropriate channel for Wubi installer support?
<Slart> FrozenFire: I don't know of a better place
<KenBW22> is the BBC content in Intrepid's Totem the same as iPlayer?
<eternaljoy> hello Fart,, oops. I mean Slart
<Slart> eternaljoy: I'm laughing on the inside.. I promise..
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: hello there, and merry christmas! so, how's Intrepid working out for you?
<andresmh> how do I format my usb drive?
<andresmh> usb pen drive
<FrozenFire> In that case, would anyone know how to manually select the installation mirror during the Wubi install? My local mirror is _horribly_ slow (~15KB/s) as opposed to other major mirrors offering 300-500KB/s
<nickrud> !wubi | FrozenFire, yep, although there's an ubuntu forum that is probably going to work better. Not many wubi users here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 often has good help, but delayed
<ubottu> FrozenFire, yep, although there's an ubuntu forum that is probably going to work better. Not many wubi users here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 often has good help, but delayed: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<eternaljoy> Slart, :-)
<KenBW22> is the BBC content in Intrepid's Totem the same as iPlayer?
<XFCEntral> KenBW22: its pretty extensive and runs a variety of genres. i stop at saying yes to your question, as I havent used BBCs iPlayer, but give the Totem plugin a try
<MatBoy> damn, the 8.04 installer is much faster than the 8.10 :S weird !
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier, i followed your steps and it installed and worked.. however, due to old laptop, it was really slow since upgrading to 8.10... so i installed 8.04 from fresh and now laptop runs quick again!  sorry to have wasted your time, you were really helpful and patient
<KenBW22> XFCEntral: as far as i can tell, they're all just audio, not video streams
<fwaokda> where do i go to set my default media player for video files?
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: Can't google anything up. Interesting problem though. *nix + twin wan support.
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, sure is
<onetinsoldier> eternaljoy: roger that. you're welcome. np about my time
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, 8.10 was too slow for me, so I installed 8.04 again
<fde> fwaokda: within the browser or via System > Preferences > Preferred Applications?
<fwaokda> thanks fde
<fde> fwaokda: Actually, it doesn't give video player in there... it used to
<fwaokda> i did the multimedia option hopefully that helps... just wanted ubuntu to open vlc instead of totem thats all
<fwaokda> hopefully what i did works
<fde> Doesn't even list it in Nautilus, Edit > Preferences > Media for me... ugh, so idk
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: well thanks for your input, I'll keep plugging away at it.
<eternaljoy> onetinsoldier, cheers big ears :-)
<fde> fwaokda: it should
<tiyowan> Jeruvy: No worries, mate. :)
<Atax> Hi all, when I start a game from tty1 via "xinit -- :1" the game starts in a new xserver (ctrl+alt+f8). However the sound get s send back to tty1! Any idea why sound and game are not on the same console?
<atlef> irssi will now be my drug of choice. :-)
<XFCEntral> KenBW22: my content is all audio, too :-/
<mib_8oomfc> Hmm.
<ocRob> atlef: drugs are bad.
<mib_8oomfc> checkinstall seems to be the problem.
<mib_8oomfc> That is, the mkdir -p makes it barf, somehow.
<atlef> ocRob: not his one
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: I'm on the same road as you are, 8.10 is kinda buggy too
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, yeah
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: how come ?
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, dont know
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: kernel/audio and USB
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, they try to release too quick
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: I was afraid about it indeed
<MatBoy> 8.04 was very good and still is
<Halitech> eternaljoy, MatBoy Ubuntu is trying to make things too easy by putting more and more things into the kernel so it ends up being slower and a little buggy
<mib_z8lrq4> how can I unmount a volume via command line?
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: I hope they don't go the Debian way because of that
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: indeed, installed 8.04 and fast and smooth boot @
<atlef> mib_z8lrq4: man umount
<Halitech> mib_z8lrq4, umount /dev/sdXX
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, they dont have long to build and realse new releases.. rush job,,, many bugs
<mib_z8lrq4> thanks Halitech
<tiyowan> Off-topic. But 8.10 works very well for me after some tweaking.
<atlef> !unmount | mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<Halitech> MatBoy, what do  you mean you hope they don't go the way of Debian?
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, trying tio make 8.10 to fancy at the expense of stability
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: true, and 8.04 doesn't have any HDA issues :)
<atlef> !umount | mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<tiyowan> !umounr > mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umounr
<tiyowan> Heh.
<pisecx> does anybody use insults in sudoers?
<atlef> !mount | mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> mib_z8lrq4: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mib_z8lrq4> i got it, thanks
<MatBoy> Halitech: debian was 2 years ago releasing packages for the distro too fast... MD, kernel all buggy... I moved to Ubuntu because Ubuntu saw their problems and wanted stability
<mib_z8lrq4> but I really need some help
<Ademan> erm, I know there are a fair number of daemons that duplicate so that one watches over the other, however, i have two instances of smbd and winbindd and that doesn't seem necessary, am I supposed to have two instances of each?
<mib_z8lrq4> if anyone can help me please
<atlef> !ask | mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> mib_z8lrq4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_z8lrq4> I can't right to a hts+ drive for some reason, even as root
<Ademan> mib_z8lrq4: i'm pretty sure no one besides apple knows how to write to hfs+
<Halitech> MatBoy, ok, was about the time I started using Ubuntu but I moved to Debian about 4 months ago as I find it more stable then ubuntu was it runs faster and cooler then ubuntu did on the same hardware
<mib_z8lrq4> well Ademan do you know how to resize a partition in gparted?
<mib_z8lrq4> nvm Ademan
<Diiphantom> how can i play .xvo files?
<Jeruvy> MatBoy: I think they slowed down ;)
<MatBoy> Halitech: as long as you use their old packages, it's fast ;)
<MatBoy> Jeruvy: hehe :D
<garnol> i dont like compiz that much, what i can i do?
<Jeruvy> MatBoy: I have an etch server and it's quite reliable
<Halitech> MatBoy, I'm using Lenny on a P4 1.8 with 896 meg of ram (PC133)
<adam7> garnol: remove it?
<Ademan> garnol: system->preferences->appearance go to "visual effects" select "None"
<MatBoy> Jeruvy: yes, for servers it's OK, but you can't compare a WS to a server
<MatBoy> Halitech: ^^
<Luomeng> does anyone know how to enable backport respitory?
<Jeruvy> MatBoy: you're very correct :)
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: eman, 8.04 is so much easier in usage
<MatBoy> it just works
<atlef> garnol: metacity --replace
<eternaljoy> yep
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: have you tried an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ? I have seen issues with people and the latest kernel and LVM
<Ademan> Luomeng: you can do it through synaptic if you go to settings->repositories
<Luomeng> okay
<Luomeng> tyvm
<Ademan> no problem
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, yes did upgrade, but laptop went really slow... had to reinstall 8.04
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: man, I saw the same, even booting is slow
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, now its running fast again with 8.04
<mib_z8lrq4> can someone please help me copy files to a hts+ external hdd? any ideas Ademan
<garnol> How can i tell my firefox that i want the whole website to be loaded when it displays it?
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, yep
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: ok, thanks for sharing my thoughts :)
<eternaljoy> garnol, what?
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, :-)
 * MatBoy hugs eternaljoy 
<Halitech> MatBoy, I guess I look at what I can get debian to run on compared to Ubuntu and it seems to me Debian is better for what I need it on
<garnol> I want my firefox to load everything before it shows me the page
<MatBoy> Halitech: debian is easier for servers than ubuntu...
<MatBoy> I agree
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, hugs are good lol
<tiyowan> eternaljoy, MatBoy: Wait till you guys see the Win7 beta. :)
<garnol> you know, like safari does on mac
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: you know what comes after it ?? :P
<eternaljoy> tiyowan, ok
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, are u gay dude>?
<Jeruvy> tiyowan: got it, whats so exciting (besides a lucky 7..)
<Org-Mode> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MatBoy> eternaljoy: no, joking you :P
<eternaljoy> MatBoy, eek :P
<Halitech> MatBoy, I'm using it on 2 laptops and a desktop, one of the laptops is a toshiba tecra P266 with 96 meg of ram
<wayne_> how do i install java?
<mib_z8lrq4> can someone please help me
<adam7> !ask | mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> mib_z8lrq4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jeruvy> wayne_: go to java.com and select ubuntu, and download.
<Slack_> is their a term command that will list all of my hardware
<MatBoy> Halitech: ow, I'm runnning it on a Q6600 @ 3,4 Ghz with 4GB of ram and 4 TFT's :D
<eternaljoy> !ask > mib_z8lrq4
<ubottu> mib_z8lrq4, please see my private message
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why the Button pressed sounds arent working, even though they're set and present?
<Slart> wayne_: have you searched in synaptic?
<eternaljoy> adam7, beat me to it lol
<Halitech> MatBoy, show off ;)
<KenBW22> anyone know of ways to decrease boot time on an eeepc?
<mib_z8lrq4> how do I right files to an external hdd formatted in hts+ formatt?
<wayne_> no slart how do i do that lol
<mn> How may one change their username and password?  Does this keep the permissions registered to the same account, even though the account name is different?
<Halitech> KenBW22, don't turn it off?
<MatBoy> Halitech: that is what the guy also said when his girl chose for me :P
<MatBoy> ouch....
<Slart> wayne_: system, administration, synaptic.. then find the search box.. or use the advanced search
<Halitech> MatBoy, touche
<MatBoy> Halitech: LOL
<Jeruvy> Slack_: lspci will tell you the expansions.  I know there's others but I'm not sure off the top of my head.
<KenBW22> Halitech: hmmm
<Slack_> Jeruvy: thank you
<Slart> !java | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<KenBW22> anyone know a way to export a theme?
<Ademan> am i supposed to have two instances of smbd and winbindd ?  That doesn't seem right, but I know sometimes processes "watch" other processes to restart them if they crash
<Ademan> KenBW22: what are you trying to do?
<MiniF> hi all. I just got a new dell Mini 9  :)
<KenBW22> Ademan: get Hardy's Human onto Intrepid
<goph> oi oi!
<goph> how's everyone??
<adam7> Ademan: I might be wrong, but I think multiple threads appear as multiple processes
<MiniF> but for some reason my webcam is not working.
<Ademan> MiniF: nice! how's the keyboard
<atlef> goph: just fine
<goph> :)
<MiniF> Ademan: SMALL
<Ademan> lol
<goph> anyone here like electronic music??????????
<Ademan> adam7: hrm...
<adam7> !ot | goph
<ubottu> goph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MiniF> can someone help me get my webcam working? The problem is I am also new to Ubuntu (I usually use Gentoo)
<adam7> Ademan: do they all have the exact same memory usage?
<goph> lol
<goph> alrgiht ;)
<fiber> hello... i'm having an odd problem... when i try changing gnome settings (namely resolution), and it asks me to authenticate it always fails... login/sudo/gksudo work perfectly so i'm not really sure what the problem is (or what package it is using to try to authenticate!)... does anyone have any solutions/recommendations?
<Ademan> adam7: no
<goph> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<MiniF> i don
<adam7> Ademan: that's probably not it then
<Ademan> significantly different usage actually
<goph> @whoami
<goph> lol
<KenBW22> Ademan: any ideas with the theme?
<Ademan> adam7: and they have different pids
<MiniF> i dont know what steps to do to configure my webcam.
<Slart> goph: please.. stop with the 'lol' and such..
 * eternaljoy hugs MatBoy's sister :)
<goph> ok slart
<goph> have a good one
<Ademan> KenBW22: well, you can move /usr/share/themes/Human from one to the other, then /usr/share/icons/Human
<goph> :)
<cehr> I want to upgrade this old computer from gutsy, but it's only a 10gb harddrive.  would it be better to use the built-in upgrader, or just backup my home folder and reinstall to hardy/intrepid?  are there any advantages one has over the other?
<adam7> Ademan: I have about 6 firefox processes with the same memory usage and different pids and I think they are different threads for the same process
<Ademan> MiniF: no resources around?
<eternaljoy> goph, did tell Fart to have a good one? :)
<KenBW22> Ademan: i tried that, i think it caused some problems, unless im wring
<KenBW22> wrong
<wariskampar> hello, my gnome do pidgin seem not working
#ubuntu 2008-12-25
<Ademan> KenBW22: well what happened? did everything turn ugly? like grey and boxy?
<MiniF> is there a dell mini9 support channel so site?
<MiniF> Ademan: sorry, what resources?
<Slart> cehr: the earlier ubuntu version had some problems upgrading.. these days I think upgrading or reinstalling will be about the same
<KenBW22> Ademan: iirc yea
<Ademan> MiniF: oh i meant like web tutorials and stuff
<MiniF> i dunno
<Ademan> KenBW22: then I think the issue is with your theme ENGINE rather than the theme itself.  (theme engines are chunks of code, themes are basically parameters for that code like color and such)
<MiniF> i can only find review sites and stuff
<onetinsoldier> cehr: since the computer is quite old, you might not want to install intrepid. some folks are saying that intrepid runs quite slow if the machine is an old one. just an fyi
<KenBW22> Ademan: i think ill try setting a different theme, copying over /usr/share/themes/Human, restartiig then seeing if it works
<mib_z8lrq4> how do I right files to an external hdd formatted in hfs+ formatt?
<MenZa> I'm trying to combine two PDFs (single-page) into one PDF with two pages. Does anyone have an idea how I can do that?
<MiniF> how do I install skype?
<cehr> slart: ah, okay, thanks
<Ademan> KenBW22: to rectify that install the older version of gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks  (don't blame me if things go awry though... although the worst that could happen is stuff looks ugly and you have to re-upgrade that package)
<Slart> MenZa: there are some tools to work with pdfs.. command line stuff. hang on.. I'll see if I can remember what they are called
<atlef> !medibuntu | MiniF
<ubottu> MiniF: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Leon> MiniF: Go to skype.com, click download and click the ubuntu logo
<nickrud> !skype | MiniF
<ubottu> MiniF: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<GodfatherofEire> Whats the emergency halt command, like for a thermal sensor to auto shutdown the computer?
<atlef> MiniF: then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install skype
<Luomeng> okay
<Slart> !info pdftk | MenZa
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41-3 (intrepid), package size 1026 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<MHz128> Can the dd command be used to copy/image a ntfs drive?
<MiniF> Add the Skype repository*: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free Reload or update the package information
<Luomeng> im back with my noob questions
<Luomeng> after you go to software source
<MiniF> how do I reload or update the package info?
<MenZa> Thanks, Slart :)
<Luomeng> how do you get to backport respitory
<Luomeng> cause i can't find it at all
<MenZa> !backports | Luomeng
<ubottu> Luomeng: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<atlef> MiniF: sudo apt-get update
<Slart> MenZa: and here are some usage examples.. http://www.pdfhacks.com/pdftk/
<gsingh> how do i get ubuntu to recognise a printer attached to a vista computer
<Slart> MenZa: you're welcome
<cehr> onetinsoldier: hm, okay, that's good to know.  I was considering xubuntu 8.10, but I assume it has similar problems
<mib_z8lrq4> how do I right files to an external hdd formatted in hfs+ formatt?
<Leon> GodfatherofEire: I don't know if there is any special command, if you want to shut down your computer fast use sudo init 0
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: sudo halt?
<Slart> gsingh: use samba
<Slart> !samba | gsingh
<ubottu> gsingh: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MenZa> !hfs | mib_z8lrq4
<crashsystems> I purchased a 8GB usb stick as a xmas gift for a family member. I want to set up some sort of automatic backup for it. Anyone have some suggestions?
<ubottu> mib_z8lrq4: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MiniF> also, it says "deb" command not found.
<GodfatherofEire> Leon, adam7, thanks, I was just setting up prefs for the thermal sensor app
<mib_z8lrq4> thanks MenZa !
<onetinsoldier> cehr: well, what kind of hardware is this old system? in other words, how old is it?
<Slart> crashsystems: since it's a pretty small space I would go with something that does incremental backups... there are several apps that do that
<Slart> !backup | crashsystems
<ubottu> crashsystems: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mib_z8lrq4> !NTFS-3g | mib_z
<ubottu> mib_z: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slart> !sbackup | crashsystems
<ubottu> crashsystems: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<gsingh> samba is already installed on ubuntu right?
<mib_z8lrq4> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<maboughey> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<andresmh> when I go to Applications > Add/Remove Applications, I see ZERO apps!  ("All available applications" is selected in the drop-down menu)
<Leon> MiniF: http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/enable-medibuntu-in-ubuntu-810/ do steps 1 and 2 and then type sudo apt-get install skype
<Slart> gsingh: I think the client might be installed by default. not sure though
<cehr> onetinsoldier: it's a compaq deskpro en, with a 1ghz P3
<Slart> andresmh: updated your package list? sudo apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> cehr: yeah.. pretty old. might want to try out hardy
<GodfatherofEire> Wait, question, would OO.o 3 be in the backports, as well as Pidgin 2.5.3?
<Leon> crashsystems: You want to back up the USB stick from time to time or back up to the USB Stick?
<MenZa> Slart: worked perfectly. Thanks a ton. :)
<egiovani> hi guys, i have a question: how can i charge a module of sound. (ubuntu ibex, creative ectiva ev1938, oss4)
<Slart> MenZa: great =)
<gsingh> slart, i go to system - admininstration - printing
<gsingh> then click on new
<cehr> onetinsoldier: okay, thanks :)
<andresmh> Slart, I did not update my package list. I'll run sudo apt-get update
<adam7> cehr: if you really want speed, you might try another distro made for slower computers (Arch, Slitaz)
<gsingh> windows printer via samba option is there
<Slart> gsingh: ok.. then use that.. see if it works
<ilmob> hi I was wondering if someone could help. I tried combing through the topics with no success and I've been trying to get the wifi to work and 5 hours later I'm no closer than when I started :( even after following every step in the faq
<gsingh> do i need to install samba on vista?
<miaviator278> #vista
<mib_z8lrq4> does anyone know how to mount an external hdd with the hts+ filesystem with FUSE?
<onetinsoldier> cehr: yw, good luck
<adam7> ilmob: what card/version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Slart> gsingh: samba is the linux version of windows networking.. so in vista you already have the networking stuff
<ilmob> xubuntu
<Leon> ilmob: what is your model, I'll see if I have more luck googling...
<ilmob> but that room couldn;t help
<gsingh> right
<andresmh> Slart, I ran sudo apt-get update, opened Add/Remove Applications and it's still showing no apps
<MiniF> hi all. I am trying to install Skype but I run into the following errors!  http://pastebin.com/m6aa5bfd3
<gsingh> so i click on browse printer
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: the kernel supports hfs+ natively
<tiyowan> Slart: At least, that's what MS claims. ;)
<ilmob> my model of what leon?
<gsingh> it finds the vista computer
<adam7> ilmob: what card do you have, and what version number of Ubuntu?
 * MatBoy hugs eternaljoy again :P
<mib_z8lrq4> mgolisch: for some reason not for me
<adam7> ilmob: run lspci or lshw to find the card information
<Slart> tiyowan: of course =)
<gsingh> but it can't find the printer attached to it
<MiniF> I fowllowed the first two steps in http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/enable-medibuntu-in-ubuntu-810/
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: but write support is not enabled on journaled volumes unless you force it
 * MatBoy waits until ekinplektrum becomes purple :)
<MiniF> any help?
<Slart> andresmh: do you get any errors when you updated the package list? any output at all?
<cehr> adam7: hmm, ok, I guess I'll have to do more research then, heh.  thanks
<Leon> MiniF: Why don't you try installing it from the skype website? Maybe that medibuntu stuff is a bit unstable....
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: basicaly dont try to write to it, it will mostlikely break the filesystem
<adam7> cehr: I think Intrepid would probably run OK on that computer, though.
<MiniF> Leon. k. let me try
<Leon> ilmob: Wifi Card
<adam7> cehr: 1ghz isn't too slow
<Leon> ilmob: Didn't you say that that was what wasn't working?
<ilmob> ok it's a Dlink DWL 650
<Slart> gsingh: can't really help you with that.. no windows servers on my little network
<garnol> Why are there so many difficutlies with the preinstalled audiodrivers?
<ilmob> I don't know what version of xubuntu i'm running an old friend did it for me
<MiniF> Leon: it just downloaded a .deb. what now?
<adam7> ilmob: run cat /etc/issue in a terminal
<Slart> ilmob: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<miaviator278> Do you have broken packages when install anything else|MiniF
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: works flawless here, it even automounts my osx installations partitions on y usb drive when it plug it in
<Leon> MiniF: double click the deb, click install and see what happens
<mn> snap.  i am cleaning out my system and I am deleting files, and now nothing can open.  If i try it says: "No protocol specified      Error: cannot open display:  :0.0   What did i delete that I shouldn't have?
<atlef> MiniF: double click that file
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: but id not try to write to it, it works sometimes but it may destroy the filesystem
<garnol> Why is it possible to macs to start up that fast? And why is my ubuntu not that fast ? xD
<andresmh> Slart, i did not get any errors. I did get lots of output, most of it looks ok: http://pastebin.com/d2e0f1068
<mgolisch> garnol: ?
<Slart> garnol: doesn't macs use some special kind of bios?
<mib_z8lrq4> mgolisch: right, it works for you but you can't write files to it?
<MiniF> it says wrong architecture 'i386'
<MiniF> i cant seem to install int
<MiniF> it*
<ilmob> oh oh8.04 is the version
<garnol> im no mac guru, but recently my brother baught one and it is really amazing how fast it can boot
<adam7> MiniF: what is "it"?
<cehr> adam7: I guess I could always try, I don't know.  I've heard that gnome is a bit bulky, would xubuntu be better?
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: as i said writing is only supported for non journaling hfs+ volumes
<MatBoy> ekinplektrum: great !! xinerama works damn good from the start again with 8.04
<Leon> ilmob: is that a pcmcia card?
<MatBoy> thanks !
<mib_z8lrq4> mgolisch: if you wanted to write a lot of files, you would create a new partition on the drive??
<atlef> MiniF: then you have the wrong file, get the 54bit one
<ilmob> cat/etc/issue does not work
<MiniF> adam7: skype
<miaviator278> 54bit
<Slart> andresmh: hmm.. "Fetched 3B in 6s (0B/s)".. that doesn't seem right
<garnol> Slart: is the bios responsible for the boot time?
<adam7> cehr: from my experience, Xubuntu is not the fastest distro ever created... I'd just go with a fullblown Gnome. If that's slow, you can always install xubuntu-desktop to get Xubuntu
<MiniF> how do I get the 54bit one?
<ilmob> Leon: no that's the version of linux the network adapter is a PCMCIA card DLINK DWL 650
<Slart> garnol: it would be a factor afaik
<MiniF> i don
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: but all default partitions created by osx are journaled so id go with somekind of share partition to exchange files between osx and linux
<MiniF> i dont see a link to the 54bit file.
<adam7> MiniF: the 64bit one
<garnol> Slart: afaik?
<mgolisch> mib_z8lrq4: like some  fat32 as both have decent support for that filesystem
<Slart> garnol: as far as I know
<MiniF> where is the link to that? i cant find it on the skype website
<adam7> MiniF: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<Slart> andresmh: have you tried using another mirror?
<wayne_> how do i find root password?
<adam7> MiniF: Google gives a lot of results, you can try some of them: http://www.google.com/search?q=skype+64+bit+ubuntu
<andresmh> Slart, I will try another mirror
<mib_z8lrq4> mgolisch: oh but let's say you if you wanted to write from linux
<Slart> !root | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<adam7> wayne_: yo ucan't
<Leon> ilmob: Did you take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G650+
<Leon> ilmob: You probably did already...
<garnol> Slart: So how could i speed up my system boot?
<cehr> adam7: okay, that makes sense.  besides, I like gnome and I'd be a bit apprehensive on giving it up, heh
<atlef> MiniF: it is in the medibuntu repository
<ilmob> I did and I have no idea
<atlef> !medibuntu | MiniF
<ubottu> MiniF: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<adam7> cehr: I ran gnome on a laptop with a p3 @ 1ghz and it wasn't too bad, but that was a while ago
<Slart> garnol: apart from the regular stuff (not having tons of apps that autostart etc) there are some tricks.. it won't save you a lot of time but you can shave off a couple of seconds.. google for "ubuntu tweaks" or similar
<garnol> Slart: ok i ll have a look
<Leon> ilmob: What do you mean you had no idea. It didn't work?
<ilmob> Leon I am a complete noob I've never used linux before in my life so all of those forums and FAQs are like reading greek. it's very complicated for the windows user coming in fresh without any knowledge
<firefly2442> garnol: I think somebody was working on a system to load things as you type in your username/password (in the background)
<ilmob> so I try to go through it and do what they say but it didn't work
<MiniF> what the hell. everything i do just gets errors in apt-get
<wayne_> ilmob,  im in the same boat as you lol
<Leon> ilmob: OK I'll s if I can guide you through that
<Slart> andresmh: any luck?
<MiniF> that link didnt work
<ilmob> Leon: thanks much appriciated
<mib_z8lrq4> mgolisch: of you help me with my problem i will paypal you. I have a drive formatted in hfs+, can I add a new partition in fat32 and use that as an external drive that i can write/read/own from my linux os?
<atlef> MiniF: it is in the medibuntu repository
<atlef> !medibuntu | MiniF
<ubottu> MiniF: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mib_z8lrq4> btw mgolisch happy holidays
<andresmh> Slart, I went to Software Sources and selected "Download from: Main Server" now it's Downloading package information...
<MiniF> i just tried the medibuntu
<garnol> firefly2442: it looks like a beta to me, but i need a fast secure system :(
<garnol> clean working ;-)
<fwaokda> I followed this guide:  http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/install-kiba-dock-in-intrepid-ibex/             --  how do i uninstall the stuff install in this tutorial?
<garnol> thats why i kicked windows off
<tim167> i set up vncviewer/server and it works, but not from outside the building, which port should i forward and to where ? thanks
<firefly2442> garnol: ahh I see, yeah, not for production systems yet
<Slart> andresmh: sounds like it might be working then.. it should be downloading something like half a mb of data or something like that
<atlef> MiniF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cehr> adam7: well, I already run gutsy on it, but I've heard in other places too that intrepid can be a but iffy, so I wasn't sure how to go
<linear`> i just did "sudo apt-get install vim-gtk" in terminal, how do i uninstall it
<Slart> linear`: sudo apt-get remove vim-gtk
<firefly2442> linear`: sudo apt-get remove vim-gtk
<MiniF> everything you guys link me to i read but i just keep getting apt get errors...
<firefly2442> jinx ^^
<Slart> linear`: man apt-get is where the nude pi.. oh.. nevermind.. ;)
<MiniF> how do I knwo what ubuntu version I have?
<Leon> ilmob: Are you sure it is not a 650+ (instead of a 650 without the plus)
<Slart> MiniF: run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<fwaokda> MiniF, or System > About Ubuntu
<philipp> wher do i get the fucking libdvdcss?
<atlef> MiniF: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<andresmh> ok, I closed Software Sources and now I opened Add/Remove Applications again and it is still showing ZERO apps
<andresmh> :(
<miaviator278> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<atlef> !pastebin | MiniF
<ubottu> MiniF: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<andresmh> Slart,  I closed Software Sources and now I opened Add/Remove Applications again and it is still showing ZERO apps :(
<MiniF> okay. I just ran sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Slart> !dvd | philipp, just because you asked nicely
<ubottu> philipp, just because you asked nicely: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philipp> wher do i get the fucking libdvdcss?
<FrozenFire> Does anyone have a general idea as to what sort of throughput I should receive downloading from the University of Waterloo mirror? I'm getting ~20KB/s and I think I should be getting more. It might be a network issue, but since I cannot manually select a mirror, I cannot test other servers.
<MiniF> to add some minibuntu repository. now what?
<Slart> !language | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ilmob> Leon: it's not a 650+ just 650
<andresmh> Slart, should I reboot?
<atlef> !language | philipp
<Slart> andresmh: I don't think a reboot will make a difference.. it did update when you changed the mirror, right?
<philipp> i am fighting abot 3 hours to run a dvd
<firefly2442> FrozenFire: you might try Bittorrent, speed should be fast from that
<andresmh> Slart, yes, it did update
<FrozenFire> firefly2442: I'm installing via Wubi.
<andresmh> Slart, oh, the update manager just informed me I need to update a couple of programs
<Leon> philipp: Either sudo apt-get install vlc or I think you have to add medibuntu repos for libdvdcss
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atlef> !restricted extras | philipp
<FrozenFire> And bittorrent won't help when downloading packages from a repository.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andresmh> perl, perl-base, libperl, etc
<philipp> i use linux since 3 years but if this wont work im gonna install windows
<andresmh> I'll apply the update
<firefly2442> FrozenFire: ahh nevermind, I misunderstood
<MiniF> i have an intel atom processor. is that i386 or amd64?
<FrozenFire> firefly2442: Understanding misunderstanding ;)
<Slart> andresmh: hmm.. sounds like it did update something.. odd that it wouldn't show in "Add/Remove" though
<FrozenFire> Understandable**
<MHz128> MiniF, x86_64
<atlef> philipp: get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<philipp> i already have
<jtaji> philipp: you could either add the medibuntu repository and install from there, or you could just do sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<miaviator278> /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/README
<D3RGPS31> How do I find out what my ethernet hardware is :D
<atlef> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<garnol> firefly2442 for my needs ubuntu seems to be nearly perfect, except of some problems with the audio drivers (with skype), the wireless default program
<Leon> ilmob: does it say anything about a revision on it? Like B1, P1, etc
<atlef> !dvd > philipp
<ubottu> philipp, please see my private message
<MiniF> WTF. now I get "wrong architecture amd64"
<firefly2442> garnol: what's wrong with the audio?
<Xorsher> Sorry to interrupt, but could someone help me out with my Netgear WPN511 installation?  I'm running Hardy Heron.  Synaptic said I have Madwifi installed but it still won't recognize my card.
<MHz128> MiniF, x86_64
<MiniF> MHz128: where is the skype x86_64 version?
<ilmob> hello sorry got disconnected
<MiniF> medibuntu only has i386 and amd64
<MHz128> skype.com
<wayne_> i cant install java, i downloaded it and when i try use the terminal it keeps saying wrong password
<MiniF> and skype.com only has i386
<garnol> skype and rhytmbox are fighting with eachother, they dont want to work at the same time.
<jtaji> mini-man: x86_64 = amd64
<philipp> atlef how often do i have to say that i already have installend ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<atlef> MiniF: amd64 is the one
<jtaji> MiniF: x86_64 = amd64
<Leon> MiniF: Try http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64
<MiniF> MHz128: where is the 64bit version of skype on skype.com? can you show me?
<philipp> atlef how often do i have to say that i already have installend ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BuGo_laptop> hi
<MHz128> MiniF, maybe there isn
<BuGo_laptop> on xchat
<MHz128> one
<BuGo_laptop>  AutoLoad failed for: /home/bugo/.xchat2/xchat-ruby.so
<BuGo_laptop>  libruby.so.1.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ilmob> Leon: yes it is a 650
<BuGo_laptop> what can be the problem?
<firefly2442> wayne_: you can install java through the repository, did you do that?
<andresmh> Slart, ok, it finished updating perl and other things but Add/Remove Applications is still not showing anything. It says "There is no matching application available."
<gsingh> i am trying to install the driver for the epson printer
<MiniF> okay
<MiniF> again.
<MiniF> i get
<atlef> philipp: do not know, but keep repeating it
<MiniF> Error: Wrong architecture type 'amd64'
<garnol> firefly2442: after having Rhythmbox running skype always gives an audio playback error
<wayne_> no firefly2442 how do i do that? :S
<Slart> andresmh: you did close the "Add/Remove" dialog and open it again?
<Leon> ilmob: Yes, but does it say anything abouta hardware version on it (B1, P1) because different versions have different drivers
<andresmh> yes Slart
<Xorsher> ﻿Sorry to interrupt, but could someone help me out with my Netgear WPN511 installation?  I'm running Hardy Heron.  Synaptic said I have Madwifi installed but it still won't recognize my card.
<firefly2442> wayne_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<Leon> MiniF: Did you try the link I sent you?
<MiniF> Leon which one? i tried alot
<nickrud> philipp, have you been here yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Leon> MiniF: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64
<Kavan> I'm preseeding an install and for some reason the language is defaulting to something arabic each time, (at login prompt via KDM I cannot login)....however I can ssh in from a remote host using english keys
<Kavan> any suggestions?
<MiniF> Leon: lol yes I /just/ tried that.
<cehr> oh, also, while I'm here: the sound on this computer stopped working, but it's running gutsy.  should I just try to upgrade to hardy first?
<Slart> andresmh: well.. I don't understand it then.. it might just be a something weird that will go away if you reboot.. or it might be something else that is wrong.. why not try a reboot..it's a pretty simple solution if it works
<Aradiv> how can i convert an ogg video to swf
<andresmh> Slart, sure, I'll try that :0
<ilmob> no version on it
<Leon> MiniF: Sorry. Do you have the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<firefly2442> garnol: hmm, you might try looking into checking ALSA versus OSS, I don't know much about it though
<MiniF> okay
<AshTray-> Is there a problem with my dovecot ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92483/
<MiniF> the answer is here: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=220791
<MiniF> i need the static version of skype ??
<Letter_Z> Firefox kept messing up, so I ended it, then I noticed that I couldn't scroll between workspaces so I went to appearances and it had changed the desktop to "Normal". I tried to change it back but it says that it can't
<MiniF> some .tar.bz2?
<Letter_Z> whats wrong with it?
<MiniF> where can I get that?
<root> hello
<ScottG489> how do I get into my network directory by the terminal
<master__> Where can I download ubuntu for netbooks?
<master__> All I can find are netbook themes..
<Guest6981> can someone help with some X problems?
<garnol> firefly2442 For what should i ask to get a good answer?
<chadg> hey guys I have a friend that has an hp laptop with a broadcom wireless card and no access to a wired connection. is there any way to get it to at least semi function to get new drivers?
<Slart> master__: if it's an official ubuntu release it ought to be available from the ubuntu site www.ubuntu.com
<ilmob> Leon: there's no version on it sadly just DLINK DWL 650
<Leon> ilmob: You can identify your revision here: http://support.dlink.com/products/revision.asp
<solmakou> bad link leaphion
<Aradiv> how can i convert an ogg video to swf?
<solmakou> Leon
<Leon> solmakou: Yeah?
<solmakou> for me yes
<Xorsher> Hey I've got a netgear RangeMax card but Ubuntu won't recognize it.
<philipp> i have installed libdvdcss2 now but everytime when i start the media player it crashes
<Letter_Z> Firefox kept messing up, so I ended it, then I noticed that I couldn't scroll between workspaces so I went to appearances and it had changed the desktop to "Normal". I tried to change it back but it says that it can't, how do I fix this?
<Leon> solmakou: oh sry, I just blindly copy pasted that from the ubuntu wiki...
<Leon> solmakou: You reckon he has 64 bit ubuntu?
<MiniF> how can I get the static version of skype?
<solmakou> You can check by looking at the lib files, i was researching it yesterday
<ilmob> Leon: A1-J3
<ilmob> thanks!
<philipp> seems to work
<philipp> thx
<Xorsher> ﻿Sorry to interrupt, but could someone help me out with my Netgear WPN511 installation?  I'm running Hardy Heron.  Synaptic said I have Madwifi installed but it still won't recognize my card.
<fwaokda> I followed this guide:  http://wawan-kurniawan.web.id/install-kiba-dock-in-intrepid-ibex/             --  how do i uninstall the stuff install in this tutorial? It keeps crashing and isn't working well...
<wayne_> is there no ventrilo download for linux?
<atlef> MiniF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<FrozenFire> ^ Slightly NSFW link
<FrozenFire> Err, fwaokda's link that is.
<K1X> Hi , how do i can check which sound card/device i have to use in Skype?
<blazzy> how do I get to about:config in firefox on intrepid? it keeps loading about.com
<andresmh> Slart, I rebooted and Add/Remove Apps stills shows nothing :-(
<m2k1I> Hi I'm having issues with my creative Audigy 2 notebook card in Ubuntu 8.10
<firefly2442> wayne_: http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php it looks like it's in development
<saturnDriver> blazzy: There's no HTTP:// in front of it, right?
<solmakou> uname -m
<firefly2442> wayne_: teamspeak works though
<fwaokda> FrozenFire, oh haha didn't even notice im sorry :(
<solmakou> If the output is i686 then you have 32-bit Ubuntu.
<wayne_> ok thanks
<blazzy> saturnDriver: nope
<solmakou> ^^ Leon
<K1X> Hi , how do i can check which sound card/device i have to use in Skype?
<FrozenFire> fwaokda: I took no issue with it, but some people may have ;)
<kbrosnan> blazzy: you either mistyped or put a space at the start most likely
<MiniF> STATIC version of skype
<DefamedPrawn> a pleasant, non denominational, work free period everybody.
<MiniF> you guys keep sending me the same links over and over again... why?
<Leon> solmakou: The Ubuntu wiki is so out of date regarding Skype it seems. No entry for 8.10 amd64, broken links...
<solmakou> K1X I used trial and error for my logitech USB how many options do you have?
<fwaokda> FrozenFire, ok just notice they cover uninstall on the page too i missed it the first time around
<saturnDriver> blazzy: Hmm well I have hardy, and it just comes up saying it may be harmful to stability etc etc and if i want to continue
<K1X> solmakou, a bigger pardon?
<Slart> andresmh: hrmpf.. very strange.. then I'm out of ideas.. also I'm heading to bed.. try asking the channel again, perhaps someone knows how to fix it
<K1X> my Headset is not connected via USB
<jason_> Hey guys, anyone here?
<Zhane> how to disable wireless on startup?
<Xorsher> Yeah, can I get some help over here?
<saturnDriver> jason_: nope, no-one here :)
<andresmh> thanks a lot Slart, good night :)
<Leon> MiniF: Do you have 64 bit Ubuntu? Did you download the CD that is 64 bit?
<Slart> andresmh: if you find out why it's behaving that way please send me a pm, I'll read it in the morning
<jason_> Damn guess I gotta come back later.
<Slart> andresmh: good night.. and good luck =)
<saturnDriver> Xorsher: No - one will help you unless you type an actual question, same thing happed to me when i needed help with something
<Xorsher> SaturnDriver:  I did type a question, but I guess it wasn't worded correctly
<rabidweezle> does the fretsonfire package work for anyone?
<m2k1I> I have a Audigy 2 notebook sound card set to default sound card in Ubuntu 8.10 but I only have sound coming out of my notebook speakers and not my external speakers in firefox or in movie player.  However the sound does work in listen music player.  Any suggestions?
<jason_> Alright guys, this is not an "Ubuntu" related issue, but I think you could help me out.
<blazzy> is shift-space a special key combination in firefox? my enter key is mapped to shift-space with xmodmap
<Zhane> nobody ans me though
<Zhane> how to disable wireless on startup?
<saturnDriver> Xorsher: What was your question? I didn't happen to see it
<firefly2442> Zhane: disable it completely or just stop it from connecting to a network?
<Xorsher> ﻿saturnDriver: Sorry to interrupt, but could someone help me out with my Netgear WPN511 installation?  I'm running Hardy Heron.  Synaptic said I have Madwifi installed but it still won't recognize my card.
<jason_> Ok, so I use Miro to watch some videos and I came across a youtube channel ndtitanlady
<chadg> how can i get broadcom wireless drivers off of the ubuntu cd?
<Zhane> erm ... disable it
<Zhane> even though i disabled it it juz keep on enabling it iself
<jason_> How do I go about adding the youtube ndtitanlady channel to Miro?
<rabidweezle> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<saturnDriver> Xorsher: Sry, can't help with that
<firefly2442> Zhane: like when you restart or right away?
<Letter_Z> Firefox kept messing up, so I ended it, then I noticed that I couldn't scroll between workspaces so I went to appearances and it had changed the desktop to "Normal". I tried to change it back but it says that it can't, how do I fix this?
<Zhane> firefly2442:  when i restart
<Xorsher> saturnDriver: do you know someone in this forum who could?
<andresmh> hi everyone.  For some reason "Add/Remove Application" is not showing any applications. I made sure the search field is empty and I even tried changing the  drop-down to "All available applications", "Installed applications" and everything in between. It also is not showing any categories on the left pane as it used to.
<firefly2442> Zhane: if it's a laptop, you should be able to hit a button and turn it off
<saturnDriver> Xorsher: Nope, I don't sorry
<Xorsher> allright. thanks anyway
<saturnDriver> Xorsher: Have you tried googling first?
<Zhane> firefly2442:  it's a laptop... and i did.. but it just wont go off
<c0l2e> how can I disable some settings in NetworkManager's Mobile Settings??
<c0l2e> I wish to only enable PAP and disable CHAP... etc
<rabidweezle> Has anyone been able to get the game fretsonfire to work? it's like a linux guitar hero
<Xorsher> saturnDriver: I've combed the internet.  problem is it looks like madwifi is already installed, but it isn't working
<Abraham> Hi all :)
<rabidweezle> it's in the repo
<GodfatherofEire> Say, if I get a Warning status in rkhunter for a program, what should I do, even though there's no rootkit in there?
<Leon> ilmob: Go in a terminal and run "lspci" (no quotes). See if there is a line the looks like it's related to your wireless and just paste it in here
<Iowahc> Anyone knows a channel for Java Development support?
<firefly2442> Zhane: you could probably disable it by editing this file: /etc/network/interfaces, but then when you actually want to use it, you'd have to revert back
<m2k1I> Problems with Audigy 2 notebook sound card.  Help please!
<Zhane> sheesh...
<kbrosnan> Iowahc: ##java
<c0l2e> it's seems that I cannot turn off settings in networkmanager's Mobile Settings
<Zhane> i'll give it a go
 * ilmob scorlls
<ilmob> I can't paste it in here it's on another machine
<c0l2e> I'm trying to turn off  CHAP.. etc.. and leave PAP enabled... but when I reopen it again.. all are still enabled
<firefly2442> Zhane: I would try to search for a better way but, do you want to use the wireless at all?
<Zhane> firefly2442:  want to... on and off.. not all the time
<firefly2442> Zhane: mkay
<NotADJ> Does the Mini CD partition as the alternate does?
<Grassputin> stupid freaking gnome-art
<Abraham> xD
<Xorsher> Well I'm off to eat dinner! :) Have a wonderful holiday season everybody & good luck getting stuff to work.
<Abraham> why?
<Abraham> hey i need a program that conects remotely to other computers by IP
<Grassputin> crashes everytime I go to install a new app theme....err, well it cannot untar the theme then if I attempt to download it, the gnome-art app crashes
<firefly2442> Zhane: yeah, your best bet would be to edit that file, then just turn it on when you need it via network manager
<Zhane> sheesh =_=
<Abraham> Grassputin hmm that sucks
<Grassputin> indeedy...
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get a little security advice on here, with regard to rootkits, etc?
<Zhane> should my function buttons work in my laptop when using ubuntu?
<nswfire> desktop viewer will do that abraham
<Zhane> i dont seem to be able to get any of them to work
<firefly2442> Zhane: I did a search on Google for "ubuntu disable wireless startup", not much out there I'm afraid
<Abraham> nswfire just by typeing IP adress?
<Zhane> firefly2442: yea.. i searched for it for ages
<gsingh> how do i get vista to see the ubuntu computer
<gsingh> ubuntu can see vista
<Bunson> format it and install ubuntu
<ilmob> Leon: I can't cut and paste it in here but i can tell you what you would need to see
<gsingh> but vista cannot see ubuntu
<Leon> ilmob:
<Leon> ilmob: Go ahead
<ilmob> Leon: I ran it so what should I be looking for?
<cappiz> someone here has a 3ware 9550sxu controller?
<firefly2442> Zhane: I don't have a laptop, but you could try System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Leon> ilmob: You should be looking for anything with D-link, dwl, 54g, wirless, 802.11...
<Zhane> ok
<nswfire> yea as long as the other computer is running some sort of software that will allow you to do that abraham
<cappiz> im wondering if i can add a drive to a raid, to extend the capacity?
<Zhane> gtg..
<Zhane> firefly2442:  thanks for ur help
<firefly2442> Zhane: np
<ilmob> ah ha! it's not there
<ilmob> nothing even like it is there
<firefly2442> cappiz: software or hardware RAID?
<elTigre> hey, I have trouble getting the sound to wokr
<Stanlin> HAPPY CHristmans!@#
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Leon> ilmob: You did try the hardware drivers manager?
<elTigre> pulse-audio doesn't start
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<cappiz> firefly2442, hardware
<Leon> ilmob: System->Administration.>Hardware Drivers
<cappiz> its a 3ware controller firefly2442
<cappiz> http://www.3ware.com/products/Serial_ata2-9000.asp
<solmakou> I'm having http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg07774.html this problem, how would one remove wins from the netswitch file :|
<Leon> ilmob: Sorry I really have to go now its 2 in the morning here and I'm really tired.
<Zoohouse> What file system is Ubuntu currently using?
<Leon> Could anybody help ilmob, he is having issues getting his D-Link DWL-650 to work, there are loads of revisions, he probably has the one with a prism chipset (not sure). Anybody with more experience than me?
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with these warnings on rkhunter? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92491/
<Leon> Zoohouse: ext3 by default
<Zoohouse> Leon: thanks
<Leon> Zoohouse: You're welcome
<ilmob> Thanks Leon i'm actually also trying to go to the hardware drivers now
<Leon> ilmob: Have you not tried that before?
<Leon> ilmob: Hopefully your card shows up there
<MatBoy> can't we set in the topic that it's better to install 8.04 ?
<firefly2442> cappiz: does 3ware provide any Linux tools for this?
<c4pt> !dwa552
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwa552
<Leon> ilmob: OK I'm out of here, I wish you good luck, if something doesn't work just keep nagging here, I am sure someone will eventually help you :)
<ali8> hallo allemaal
<ilmob> Leon: No not yet. but now that I'm there it says that no proprietary drivers are in use on the system
<MatBoy> firefly2442: for what ?
<MatBoy> ali8: english here !
<ali8> nedelands
 * ilmob cries and pulls out hair
<MatBoy> ali8: no, this is english
<firefly2442> MatBoy: cappiz is asking about adding HDs to a hardware RAID
<ali8> no
<jtaji> !nl | ali8
<ubottu> ali8: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ali8> only nederlands
<MatBoy> firefly2442: cappiz I thought there was no too available from 2ware for this
<ilmob> has anyone followed Leon and I's convo? I still need help nothing is working
<ilmob> I basically want to cry and at this point Windows ME has worked better
<ilmob> and I'm a her lol
<MatBoy> anyone wants to see a chick ?
<Zoohouse> ilmob: what was the problem?
<firefly2442> cappiz: dinner time, sorry, hope you get it working
<firefly2442> later all
<cappiz> oki
<cappiz> think i can
<ilmob> I'm trying to get wi-fi working
<cappiz> Changing An Existing Configuration by
<cappiz> Migrating
<ilmob> i've spent 5 hours on it  so I'm done with documentation to be honest
<cappiz> Unit Capacity Expansion (for example, adding a 4th drive to a 3-drive RAID 5)
<Zoohouse> ilmob: what computer? laptop? if so give me the model and everything
<ilmob> Vaio PCG C1VP
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with these warnings on rkhunter? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92491/
<ilmob> i'm using a Dlink DWL 650 a1-j3
<LTL> date -c
<LTL> sorry
<Zoohouse> ilmob: the dlink is working right? 100% sure?
<ilmob> no idea
<ilmob> I have never used linux in my life
<ilmob> a friend installed it on my laptop to begin with
<ilmob> claiming it was way better
<Zoohouse> hehe it is
<Don_Miguel> ilmob, most of us HERE think it is ... but that SHOULD be YOUR choice ...
<Zoohouse> i know it is frustrating at first but once u go over the hump, you will love it :)
<ilmob> lol I'm sure it is I'm just very frustrated after 5 hours
<Zoohouse> EKK! poor thing
<ilmob> honestly i want to cry
<Zoohouse> how experienced are you with computers?
<ilmob> I'm pretty good with windows
<ilmob> and the amiga way back in the day lol
<ilmob> and I learn very quickly
<Zoohouse> you should make your friend fix it
<Zoohouse> lol
<ilmob> i can't he's in china
<Grassputin> if you're comfortable in windows, ubuntu shouldn't be a bad stretch for ya
<ilmob> I'm in canada
<mgolisch> lol
<ilmob> Grassputin: nothing could be farther from the truth
<Grassputin> fedex does amazing things these days
<Don_Miguel> ilmob, do you STILL HAVE Windoze on your PC ?
<ilmob> it is so complicated it's unbelieveable
<ilmob> and quite frankly the notion that it's very easy out of the box is a bit of a misnomer
<mgolisch> its different
<Don_Miguel> yep
<mgolisch> but i think it much better for what iam doing
<mgolisch> but all that is a matter of preferences
<ilmob> can someone just help me get this working?
<Grassputin> ilmob: that's just because you have found the linux equivalents of window programs... I remember the worried, detached feelings
<mgolisch> ilmob: what working?
<Don_Miguel> better for everything_I_ do, too
<ilmob> I'm sure it's fine I don't care either way I just want the wifi to work and be able to connect when I travel to hostels
<saturnDriver> ilmob: but computers come pre-installed and configured for windows. Installing windows from scratch is just as complicated as installing ubuntu from scratch
<Grassputin> wifi should be at the right-ish of the screen
<ilmob> sorry if I'm terse I started this at 3pm est
<devilbad> how to cofigure firewall in ubuntu?
<ilmob> it's now 8pm
<LTL> ilmob: whats the model number of your wifi device/card
<Zoohouse> ok back
<Grassputin> devilbad: iptables or download the fwbuilder app in Add/Remove programs
<Zoohouse> ilmob: most problems are because of the wireless chipset
<rww> devilbad: dunno if there's a graphical tool for it, but the command-line one is ufw (see man ufw)
<ilmob> dlink dwl 650
<rww> !ufw
<ilmob> a1-j3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Grassputin> ilmob: I would suggest taking a break before going further.... it definitely helps in the transition
<Zoohouse> ilmob: can be fixed but can be tricky at first
<c4pt> anyone know if the d-link DWA-552 wireless pci card works OOB with ubuntu?
<ilmob> I'm good i just need to be walked through it
<ilmob> end to end
<Grassputin> c4pt: have ya googled it yet?
<Don_Miguel> c4pt, as I recall, I needed some trweaking with D-Link
<c4pt> Grassputin: yes i have
<ilmob> at this point I am done with documentation I've tried before too without any success I need it to work before tomorrow
<c4pt> Don_Miguel: what driver did you use for that card?
<mib_eqt5d2> if I installed hfs-progs do I need to resart for it to work?
<ilmob> if someone could take me through the steps end to end i cannot tell you how much it would be appriciated
<Zoohouse> ilmob: what have you read so far?
<Grassputin> c4pt: if it's Atheros based, then it recently became supported in the kernel I believe
<ilmob> I couldn;t even tell you I've read dozens of pages
<ilmob> \and i still know absolutely nothing
<c4pt> Grassputin: it uses Atheros 5008
<Zoohouse> ilmob: Im googling it
<ilmob> I need someone to take me though this like I'm a total idiot saying step 1 step 2
<Zoohouse> ilmob: lets see if someone else had the same problem and how they fixed it
<sinbox> did we get to find out which chipset is actually in your card ilmob?  it went through different chipset depending on the card revision
<ilmob> I don;t even know if I have a problem
<Zoohouse> hummm
<Zoohouse> ok
<Grassputin> c4pt: then it's most likely supported out of the box
<Zoohouse> err...
<ilmob> I just need to be walked through it
<ilmob> beginning to end
<c4pt> Grassputin: cool thanx
<mib_eqt5d2> if I installed hfs-progs do I need to resart for it to work?
<Zoohouse> ilmob: open terminal pls
<Grassputin> no problem c4pt
<ilmob> sinbox: DWL 650 A1-J3
<ilmob> Zoohouse: in :)
<ChristianBill> Does anyone have experience with installing Ubuntu on an eeepc?
<Grassputin> ChristianBill: I do not, however from what i understand eeebuntu is a fairly straightforward install
<Grassputin> Just need an external usb dvd/cdrom drive
<Grassputin> ilmob: looks like it's an atheros based chipset, so "in theory" it should be supported
<Grassputin> maybe you do not have dhcp client running
<ChristianBill> Grassputin: I installed it pretty easy, but the wireless internet is giving me some problem
<sinbox> Grassputin, depending on the revision they have different chipset, this card is apparently notorious for that,
<ilmob> see dhcp client I'm not smart with networking or linux so I have no idea what that is means or how I would see it and know that's the issue lol
<sinbox> Grassputin, talking about ilmob's D-link there
<ilmob> that's why i need to be walked through every step like a abby
<ilmob> baby
<ChristianBill> I dont have a tab called "Enable wireless" when I right click the icon
<ChristianBill> Dont know hy
<Grassputin> that's pretty crazy
<GodfatherofEire1> OKAY, Could somebody help me out with these warnings on rkhunter? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92491/
<s3a> anybody here have a 7 inch netbook with a 160 gb hard drive?
<ledfut> anyone got an Eee PC w/linux?
<sinbox> from what I've read Grassputin ilmob's chipset is quite possibly an orinoco chipset
<Grassputin> ChristianBill: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes or #ubuntu-eeepc
<ledfut> k - thanks
<ajit> any one wwould like to help me
<ChristianBill> Grassputin: Thanks
<Grassputin> do we know which revision it is?
<YankDownUnder> Anyone able to tell me what package(s) I need to get to properly compile proggies? (Apparently I need "GLib (GModule)")
<subone> Previously my sound worked, but now I can't use sound on more than one application at once. Can someone assist me with this please?
<ChristianBill> I ran the hardware test and it finds my wireless card
<ChristianBill> But it just seems its not working
<Grassputin> ChristianBill: no problem man..... I was thinking about picking one up myself this christmas....
<Grassputin> From what I've glanced at, it seems to be a common bump in the road
<nickrud> YankDownUnder, it's going to depend on what you're trying to compile, there are _lots_ of libraries
<s3a> does anybody know of any brand 7 inch netbook with a hard drive (not solid state drive)?
<Grassputin> proggies sounds very "script-kiddie"
<YankDownUnder> nickrud, Yeah - spent all morning workin on this matey
<Grassputin> s3a: check newegg.com man... they might have one
<s3a> Grassputin, im canadian and ive found only 8.9 inch with hdd and 7 inch with ssd so far :(
<nickrud> YankDownUnder, it's a repeat process: run ./config , find out what's missing, install. Rinse, repeat. Often though, the README or something tells you the libs you need
<Guest16469> how can i install my nvidia video driver?
<shiMMer> how can i install my nvidia video driver?
<s3a> Guest16469, envyng
<s3a> shiMMer, envyng
<shiMMer> envyng?
<shiMMer> what is it?/
<nickrud> YankDownUnder, as a general rule, if it says you need glib (for example)   apt-cache search glib | grep -dev will narrow down the package you need to install
<Kurowsaki> hello
<zsquareplusc> YankDownUnder: is it a source where ubuntu has a package (or an older version thereof)?
<cbentley> what area does this server cover?
<shiMMer> what is it?
<Kurowsaki> what is the best .gif image creator application
<nickrud> YankDownUnder, erm, | grep dev that is
<zsquareplusc> cbentley: the serevr pretty much everything. this channel is about ubuntu
<clouder`grr> GodfatherofEire1: the /dev/shm is normal, for ubuntu I believe, the unhide thing showed up once for me, I just needed to update rkhunter and the SSH things you just need to configure /etc/sshd_config not to allow root login.  The other two I have no idea you should investigate those
<shiMMer> how can i install my nvidia video driver?
<Kurowsaki>  what is the best .gif image creator application available for download on ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire1> clouder`grr, alright, but the recovery mode will still allow root access yes?
<zsquareplusc> Kurowsaki: i always use GIMP
<Kurowsaki> i do not how to use gimp
<clouder`grr> GodfatherofEire1: what recovery mode?
<Kurowsaki> with that can you make gif images
<solexious> Kurowsaki, Its not to hard to get the hang of it
<zsquareplusc> Kurowsaki: heh, that's something you can change easily :-)
<shiMMer> kurowsaki::take ur time
<Kurowsaki> ok thx everybody for being so kind
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: hello... figure it out yet?
<Kurowsaki> im going to give it a try
<GodfatherofEire1> clouder`grr, in the bootloader, there's the normal Ubuntu 8.10 2.6.9 kernel, and theres another that boots into a root terminal, not an emulator, but like a root version of ctrl alt f1.
<shiMMer> i need install mt nvidia driver
<shiMMer> i need install my nvidia driver
<clouder`grr> GodfatherofEire1: yes, that should work SSH is only for remote access to the computer not physical access
<zsquareplusc> Kurowsaki: in my opinion time is better spent learning gimp than learning some obscure special tool. with gimp you can also edit your photos :-)
<GodfatherofEire1> clouder`grr, thanks
<clouder`grr> np
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, er...wondering - stuck installing all the gtk-engines right now...
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: explain stuck
<tuntun_> Hello. I have selected to 'activate' an nvidia driver. I have restarted but nothing has happened and no messages have appeared. What am I supposed to do?
<shiMMer> tuntun::installwith synaptic package manager
<GodfatherofEire1> clouder`grr, should the /etc/sshd_confog file be, er, empty?
<GodfatherofEire1> *config
<zsquareplusc> tuntun_:  if you start nvidia-settings does it run?
<sinbox> ilmob, did it seem like your laptop was connected to your router earlier when you took the encryption off that but you couldn't access any web address even via the IP?
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Just having to pick/tick all the gtk-engines -> just a tad bit labourious
<shiMMer> tuntun:: it must be appear some error
<GodfatherofEire1> clouder`grr, never mind
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: roger... i was wondering if you figured this out yet -->  Apparently I need "GLib (GModule
<GodfatherofEire1> Found the file, it was /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Perserverence.
<tuntun_> zsquareplusc, no
<ilmob> sinbox: yup
<ilmob> oh no
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, I rather reckoned I'd have missed out on the gtk-engines bit - ain't had enough coffee today yet.
<ilmob> ok here's the deal, I see the little signal bars and I see my wireless network it just doesn;t actually work and go to pages
<Kurowsaki> imp will somenone help me
<zsquareplusc> tuntun_: so you used to system->admin>hardware drivers application to select the nvidia driver? you have one with 177 in the name? did you log out and login after doing that?
<lyk3n> hello
<Kurowsaki> hello
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: roger... ok. what i was wondering is, if you had figured this out yet ?    -->  Apparently I need GLib GModule
<Kurowsaki> how do you use gimp
<sinbox> ilmob, have you rebooted the laptop since then?
<gofg> Kurowsaki, it's a very complex image editor. Perhaps you want something more like Microsoft Paint?
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Bear in mind this is a tad bit different than me other distros -> learning curve ya know.
<shiMMer> zsquareplusc:: i have that problem too
<Kurowsaki> hahaha gofg i want something that i can make .gif images
<GodfatherofEire1> !sash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sash
<gofg> Kurowsaki, do you want them to be animated?
<zsquareplusc> Kurowsaki: they have tutorials over there http://www.gimp.org/docs/
<Kurowsaki> yes i do
<GodfatherofEire1> Anybody know what /bin/sash is? Yes, I do mean sash, not bash
<gofg> ^zsquareplusc^
<chriswyattuk> Yeah, something like MSPaint would be handy, I tried GNU paint but it's just not the same
<shiMMer> ubottu:: how can i intall my nvidia driver?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilmob> nope am I supposed to??
<tuntun_> zsquareplusc, no, a message popped up on the top bar asking me to install (activate) a driver.
 * YankDownUnder grumbles incoherently
<zsquareplusc> gofg: ? yes? and? GIMP can do animated gifs. just use layers
<chriswyattuk> Ubottu help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GodfatherofEire1> Cause I have a secondary root account it seems, with shell as /bin/sash
<YankDownUnder> ...onions have layers, too.
<zsquareplusc> tuntun_: that's ok. its the same tool
<mikola> Hello
<gofg> no, i was saying "HEY LOOK UP AT WHAT HE SAID", zquareplusc
<shiMMer> tuntun:: u activated then it my be download file n try to install right??then reboot ur ubuntu
<mikola> I'm having some problem with sound in Ubuntu 8.10
<energY> What program can I use to organise my photoes on my Creative Zen in Ubuntu?
<sinbox> Kurowsaki, you can get more gimp tutorials here too:  http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Gimp/1
<shiMMer> mikola::what problem sound?
<mikola> shiMMer: I'm not getting any sound at all
<tuntun_> zsquareplusc, I selected 'activate' but then it didn't say anything after that.
<shiMMer> mikola::use gnome or??
<Kelen> Hi, every budy, merry christmas.
<mikola> shiMMer: I'm using gnome
<nnx> Can anyone tell me what a 'partial upgrade' is?
<nnx> I don't want to move up from 8.10 to 8.04, but 8.04 is insisting it needs a partial upgrade.
<mikola> shiMMer: It is a new machine with an integrated Intel ICH10 card
<chriswyattuk> I wouldn't bother with a partial upgrade if I were you
<nswfire> nnx did you just do a install
<chriswyattuk> basically it's because all the dependent packages aren't completed yet
<shiMMer> mikola::click preference or something on speaker icon then "check" /"mark" all icon.
<shiMMer> u can try
<shiMMer> try looking for "PCM"
<nnx> nswfire: I just did two upgrades from 7.04 to 7.10, and 7.10 to 8.04.  If I go to 8.10, my rustic GeForce2 MX card won't have it's 3D acceleration anymore without a lot of kernel fiddling, so I understand it (and I don't have time for much of any these days).
<mikola> Ok
<LTL> GodfatherofEire1: http://packages.debian.org/sid/sash
<zsquareplusc> LTL: ubuntu has a packages.ubuntu.com too ;-)
<shiMMer> then,how can i instal my nvidia driver?
<nswfire> oh ok just i did a install on this laptop i am using at the moment this morning via the 8.04 disk and i still had to do a update run this morning
<zsquareplusc> tuntun_: and you restarted after activating?
<mikola> Sound is still broken
<crashsystems> How do I autorun a shell script on a pen drive every time I plug it in?
<nnx> chriswyattuk: OK, so just ignore it?  Are there any particularly bad implications for doing that?
<quizme> how does one migrate email from redhat to ubuntu ?
<LTL> zsquareplusc: you're right... again
<shiMMer> zsquareplusc::also think nvidia 177 canot be installed by that way
<chriswyattuk> NNX: it's just that I had a broken install once after doing a partial upgrade
<chriswyattuk> but I was running beta software so it would probably be OK to do one in your case
<zsquareplusc> shiMMer: that's the version i have and i only used ubuntu repositories
<Ghoul> i have a backup/ directory on a smb share; but the transfer got interrupted; now i don't know which files have been already copied and which not; is there a way for me to continue the copy-paste? i don't want to start a fresh 50gb transfer where 80% is already complete :/
<YankDownUnder> quizme, Er...what package? Evo? Kmail? Tweetybird?
<nnx> chriswyattuk: Ouch.  I see.  I was afraid of that.
<jtaji> Ghoul: do you have shell access to the server hosting the smb share?
<shiMMer> zsquareplusc::it not work for me too
<chriswyattuk> So, just as a precaution, I wait about a day and the repos are sorted then :)
<Ghoul> jtaji: yes it's a windows machine
<shiMMer> zsquareplusc::same with tuntun problem
<Ghoul> but i see it from here
<GodfatherofEire1> LTL, how would I go about removing sashroot?
<zsquareplusc> Ghoul: there are probably graphical sync applications. i just know the command line tool rsync. it will only copy changes
<quizme> YankDownUnder: server side POP accounts.
<jtaji> Ghoul: oh, I was going to suggest rsync... could use that in windows with cygwin
<sikun> i am having problems connecting to a ad-hoc network.. it just doesn't seem to connect, but if its a router/ap it will connect fine.. the ad-hoc network is setup on a windows machine
<Ghoul> zsquareplusc: interesting; can i use rsync from now on?
<GodfatherofEire1> Better yet, how would I forcibly remove a user from a system?
<zsquareplusc> shiMMer: you have nvidia-glx-177 installed? that's more or less what i had to do
<YankDownUnder> quizme, Is the mail residing on the server, or local? (Oh, and what ya usin to fetch it - which email package?)
<shiMMer> zsquareplusc::how to install?
<jtaji> Ghoul: actually if you just mount the smb share you should be able to rsync to it locally
<tuntun_> zsquareplusc, yes I restarted. Now I have just tried it through the menu (system->admin>hardware drivers) and selected activate (it said it was not activated but that is what I selected to do when it first asked me). This time it has asked me for a password, and now it is downloading.
<Ghoul> jtaji: yes! that's what i'm trying to express
<quizme> YankDownUnder: on the server.  Squirrel mail
<zsquareplusc> Ghoul: rsync starts by scanning the source and destination folders. and then it copies the missing files. it's a somewhat complex tool. i'd sugest that you take a look at the man page
<Ghoul> the smba share is automounted in kde4.1 :)
<zsquareplusc> shiMMer: apt-get install
<YankDownUnder> quizme, If everything is residing on the server, mate, then ya don't need anything 'cept fer a browser, ya?
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: deluser?
<Ghoul> zsquareplusc: alright; guess i'll read everything about rsync and use taht from now on
<shiMMer> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsoldier, via sudo su?
<quizme> YankDownUnder: i'm migrating to a different server
<zsquareplusc> shiMMer: yep, wrong window ;-)
<jtaji> Ghoul: not familiar with kde, is it available through a filesystem path?
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: of course a command such as that requires root access
<nnx> chriswyattuk: Alright, I'll wait a few days before doing anything.  Thank you!
<shiMMer> i try
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsolder, thanks
<onetinsoldier> yw
<YankDownUnder> quizme, Ah - righty-oh - thought you were just doing it from an "end-user" perspective.
<GodfatherofEire1> onetin soldier, I just meant if it could be done via the sudo command or whether it needed a root terminal
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: sudo, su  = root
<ChristianBill1> Is there a way to activate/deactivate wireless networking?
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsoldier, alright
<mickster04> im on an asus 900 with ubuntu Ibex, and the scroll click (double two fingered click) no longer initiates the cube effect, could some one give me a clue where to look?
<mickster04> im on an asus 900 with ubuntu Ibex, and the scroll click (double two fingered click) no longer initiates the cube effect, could some one give me a clue where to look?
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: ok, i see. no, i don't think you'd need a root term(i could be wrong tho). root term might be need to run X stuff
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsoldier, well, it worked, so thanks
<Lexvegas> !repeat | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: you're welcome
<greenfuji> i need help with jar files. Im new to linux and installing programs was meant to be easy using Add/Remove. I use a program which you download as a jar then extract and use a terminal command to run. Where can I copy the extracted files to and how do I setup a shortcut to run the command?
<mickster04> sorry, sosgy connection
<mickster04> dodgy*
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: try installing 'file-roller'
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsoldier: Whats the timeout on root access?
<ramon> i just plugged another hard  drive but when i start ubuntu i dont see it in the terminal when i do "sudo cfdisk" what should i do to have this hard drive able to ubuntu?
<greenfuji> file-roller is an app, can I install from Add/Remove?
<saturnDriver> greenfuji: Is it a java application?
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: hmmm, i forget exactly. it's like 5 minutes, maybe 3
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsoldier, alright, just wonderin
<Elite> Hey guys, in ubuntu server how do I install SWAT?
<zsquareplusc> greenfuji: jar files do not need to be unpacked, normally. use java -jar xx  to run it
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: it's longer than i thought.. it's 15 minutes
<GodfatherofEire1> onetinsoldier: crap, any way to change that?
<GodfatherofEire1> Thats a large security hole I'd think
<zsquareplusc> GodfatherofEire1: sudo timeout? see man sudoers, edit with visudo
<gsingh> is ogg better than mp3
<GodfatherofEire1> zsquareplusc, thanks
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: there is surely a way. i don't know where that config info is at tho
<KenBW22> Ademan: you there?
<sinbox> gsingh, yes
<onetinsoldier> GodfatherofEire1: then again, maybe i shouldn't be so sure. it might be hard-coded in the sudo binary for all i know
<MellowDude> hi all
<GodfatherofEire1>  onetinsoldier, I guess not
<fde> gsingh: quality wise, they're about the same... difference is, if you encode something as ogg, you still own the file... that and its entirely open source
<Elite> Hey guys, in ubuntu server how do I install SWAT?
<fde> Elite: #ubuntu-server
<MellowDude> i downloaded the i915 driver from intel how do i go about installing it
<GodfatherofEire1> zsquareplusc answered how to edit it pretty much, but thanks for the help with sashroot
<gsingh> is there anyway you can make an ogg file play on the nokia 96 phone
<fde> MellowDude: its already in the kernel...
<zsquareplusc> onetinsoldier: timestamp_timeout in sudoers :-)
<gsingh> cos it can read mp3, wma etc
<gsingh> but not ogg
<MellowDude> yeah but i read and the one on intel site is better than the one venders have
<jtaji> Elite: sudo aptitude install swat
<fde> MellowDude: no its not
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: ok, thanks. GodfatherofEire1 is the one who was really wanting to know though
<MellowDude> intel recommends u install it
<MellowDude> thats what it said on intel site
<sinbox> doubt it gsingh try looking for different firmware on specialist forums but none of the mobile I've tried would do ogg
<fde> MellowDude: their driver is GPL, they can't improve on it without releasing it back to the community.
<Yopu>  Off topic: Anyone know a good LiveCD?
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: ok, i see you told him, cool :-)
<fde> Yopu: make your own.
<MellowDude> so intel lie to me
<fde> MellowDude: if you want to look at it that way, sure
<Zoohouse> Yopu: what are you going to use it for?
<nickrud> MellowDude, where does it say that on Intel's site? What I found says the opposite: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&Inst=Yes&ProductID=955&DwnldID=13815&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Yopu> Zoohouse: just a lightweight os for when i'm not at my home pc
<Zoohouse> Yopu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_LiveDistros
<Zoohouse> http://www.mibbit.com/url/ukxC4i
<Yopu> thx
<zsquareplusc> Yopu: why not the ubuntu live cd? when you put it on a usb drive you can even get persistent home
<Tyrath> is anyone good at rhythmbox?
<fde> !ask | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yopu> zsquareplusc: not a bad idea
<Tyrath> fde: how do I synchronise with an iPod
<fde> Tyrath: you can't, you can only play off of the iPod
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: I have no problem extracting the jar, I also have no problem running the program using the code supplied from the program supplier, its that the extracted files are in my Documents folder and I have to use terminal to run the program thats what I'm concerned with. I would prefer the contents of the folder to be in a "programs" area and a shortcut to run the program rather then using terminal.
<Tyrath> fde: so I can't put files on the iPod using Rhythmbox?
<MellowDude> nvm i build my own driver from scratch
<fde> Tyrath: pretty sure that's what I just said?
<Tyrath> fde: so if you had an iPod which application would you use?
<fde> Tyrath: try gtkpod
<Tyrath> fde: k thanks
<fde> Tyrath: I wouldn't purchase an iPod though, they're a rip off
<nickrud> Tyrath, my video nano works great with banshee
<KenBW22> how do i install the "Human" window manager theme?
<KenBW22> metacity i assume
<fde> KenBW22: it'll already be installed
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok, move the executable to /usr/local/bin  ....then i can tell you how to make a shortcut to it
<Tyrath> banshee == gtkpod ?
<fde> Tyrath: no
<KenBW22> fde: i uninstalled it somehow
<Tyrath> k
<mickster04> im on an asus 900 with ubuntu Ibex, and the scroll click (double two fingered click) no longer initiates the cube effect, could some one give me a clue where to look?
<Tyrath> which one is better?
<nickrud> Tyrath, no, gtkpod is a techie program, banshee is a player equiv to rhythmbox
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: or, move the executable to wherever you want. then i'll walk you through making a shortcut
<KenBW22> mickster04: do you have CCSM installed>?
<nickrud> Tyrath, no 'better' involved, just preference
<Tyrath> nickrud: so banshee does synchronise?
<nickrud> Tyrath, yes
<zsquareplusc> greenfuji: you can create a laucher in the panel. you enter the command line there and from then on you haev an icon  you can click
<Tyrath> see i don't really care for a player, just something that means I don't have to manually copy files across
<Tyrath> mplayer works fine for me for playing files
<Tyrath> but i'll try banshee, thanks
<mickster04> KenBW22, i dunno, it works with <ctrl><alt>button1
<nickrud> Tyrath, then gtkpod for you, if you're using mplayer for playing stuff ;)
<fde> KenBW22: ubuntu-artwork I believe ... they switched from gtk2-engines-ubuntulook to gtk2-engines-murrine in intrepid
<Tyrath> nickrud: all I needs the synchronise. or whatever that feature is called that finds all the music on your machine for copying across
<KenBW22> fde: i want the gtk2-engines-ubuntulook, which i have installed
<Tyrath> as such which is the better out of gtkpod and banshee?
<fde> KenBW22: no, that is just the engine... hence ubuntu-artwork
<nickrud> Tyrath, try both, see which you prefer. Not like it costs anything
<Tyrath> hehe. i'm low on download capacity atm
<KenBW22> fde: ubuntu-artwork has the window manager?
<greenfuji> So the jar extracts a folder with files in it. Do I put the whole folder in /usr.bin/? I enter this command in terminal to run the program "java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame ."
<fde> KenBW22: no, it is the theme
<Tyrath> I generally veer toward shell apps
<Tyrath> cause they're low weight
<nickrud> Tyrath, then gtkpod, low overhead there for sure
<Rakko> I'm trying to boot Hardy (I know it's not current) on an old computer of mine. It runs Debian fine, but the Hardy CD just drops it into a BusyBox shell. How do I fix this?
<KenBW22> fde: the whole excerise here is to get Hardy's theme on Intrepid - im all the way except for the window manager
<zsquareplusc> greenfuji: no, not /usr/bin. that's reserved for software under package management. i'd make a folder in /opt
<fde> nickrud: you sure banshee even does synchronization? I'm pretty sure it too can only play from such devices...
<Tyrath> nickrud: because if gtkpod just handles the ls, cp, mv functions of the basic shell that's not much point
<fde> KenBW22: I'm not repeating myself again, stop arguing.
<jeeves_Moss> is there a min install CD anymore to install Ubuntu server from the net?
<nickrud> fde, I've been using it myself. Tyrath it updates database, etc
<MellowDude> another thing i forgot to ask
<zsquareplusc> jeeves_Moss: yes there is
<MellowDude> how do i get a 3 button serial mouse to work in ubuntu
<KenBW22> fde: installing ubuntu-artwork removes gtk-engines-ubuntulooks , which is what i want to keep
<nickrud> fde, although I did use gtkpod and a custom libgpod for a while, with the manual addition to the ipod's config. Could be the diff.
<MellowDude> the mouse works great in windows
<zsquareplusc> jeeves_Moss: start looking for what you want here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<jeeves_Moss> zsquareplusc, is it a mini CD that then downloads all the packages from the net?
 * zsquareplusc should publish the 200kb network installer for ubuntu..
<KenBW22> mickster04: do you have System > Prefs > Compiz Config Settings Manager installed>
<mickster04> yes
<jeeves_Moss> zsquareplusc, the ones I'm looking for (I had a copy a while ago) that gets the basic off the ground, then dwnloads the rest
<KenBW22> mickster04: is the keybinding enabled in there?
<mickster04> brb
<MellowDude> any help on the mouse part
<eblume> Hi - I'm trying to set up publickey authentication for an svn repository. We have the option to upload our rsa or dsa keys. I've followed their steps (ssh-keygen, append the entry in id_rsa.pub, ssh-add, then connect), but I keep getting an error "Permission denied (publickey)." I've confirmed that I made no typos.
<MellowDude> :/
<eblume> Does anyone have any advice?
<fde> KenBW22: sudo aptitude install human-theme ... you could have just done apt-cache show ubuntu-artwork 10 mins ago
<zsquareplusc> jeeves_Moss: yes, go zo the link above and click on netboot. there is a 9.9M iso
<KenBW22> fde: theyre installing now
<jeeves_Moss> zsquareplusc, thanks.  (a few glasses of wine will do that to ya)
<nazraf> hi guys
<greenfuji> zsquareplusc: how to make folder in opt/? I'm assuming file browser doesn't give me the permissions necessary. Thanks for helping, completely new to Linux.
<nazraf> i have lost my gnome desktop panels on ubuntu any idea how i can get them back?
<nazraf> if any one can help out it would be much appreciated
<nickrud> nazraf, first try killall gnome-panel  in a terminal
<nazraf> i do but nothing happens
<CodeWar> how do I change my system time its stuck with Eastern time ... if I change it as root it works for that session but reverts back after a reboot
<nickrud> nazraf, then try alt-f2  gnome-panel
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji:   gksu  ...then login.. then,  nautilus
<nazraf> k one sec pls
<c4pt> !88w8335
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 88w8335
<zsquareplusc> greenfuji: use a terminal sudo mkdir /opt/myapp; sudo chown $USER /opt/myapp  from then on you can write it as normal user
<nickrud> CodeWar, have you tried right clicking the time display in the panel, there's a place there to change time and date
<nazraf> k i did
<nazraf> but nothing came up i did it before
<CodeWar> nickrud,  correct taht changes it for the current session but doesnt hold after a reboot
<nazraf> and the terminal came up
<nazraf> k i got the terminal up
<nazraf> when i do killall gnome-terminal the terminal window closes
<nickrud> nazraf, type:   ps -A | grep gnome-panel , do you get a line ending with gnome-panel? we're trying to find out if it;s a running panel
<nickrud> nazraf, gnome-panel, not terminal ;)
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: did you get a root nautilus up?
<namespace> i partitioned my usb stick and installed ubuntu 8.10 on a partition other than the first. i want to be able to boot to it with a cd using grub. can someone point me in the right direction to get this info?
<nazraf> k will do sorry just one sec
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: yes its up. I also did what zsquareplusc said
<namespace> BTW, i tried the cd boot disk that www.pendrivelinux.com had, but i am assuming that booted into the first partition of the memory stick
<greenfuji> i was writing down the commands to remember for another time
<DasEi>  namespace:use super-grub disk (google) or see following for more info :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seeker> hello all.  Anyone familiar with using IPP for printing?
<namespace> ok, DasEi, i'll google it now
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok. roger
<nazraf> yes i get a line ending with gnome-panel
<nazraf> yes i got a line ending with gnome-panel
<nickrud> nazraf, ok, do   killall gnome-panel
<detrix> need some beginners help getting two linux(ubuntu) machines to connect so I can access the desktop from the laptop.  any takers???
<nazraf> k i did
<mn> where can I get a list of all the default packages/programs that come with ubuntu?
<DasEi>  namespace:with that cd you can either boot any found /boot  or write grub in mbr (or elsewhwere)
<nickrud> nazraf, did you get a panel?
<nazraf> no
<KenBW22> fde: i thnk ive got it, kind of
<nazraf> tnothiing came up the screen just flickered
<greenfuji> cool. So I now have a folder in /opt called myapp. I copied the extracted jar into there. Is this typical of how people install applications not available through Add/Remove?
<nickrud> nazraf, ok, we'll try resetting the panels completely. copy and paste into the terminal:   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  && killall gnome-panel
<seeker> I have a small network print server unit which supports IPP, but I am not able to connect to it when I try to add a printer using ubuntu printer config.
<KenBW22> fde: but those ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-theme just revert me back to Intrepid's version of Human, which is what i was trying to get away from
<nazraf> k will do nick thank you one sec
<nazraf> ill have to typre im running off two diff pcs
<ChristianBill1> What is pan0 in iwconfig?
<DasEi> detrix:
<DasEi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<namespace> DasEi: ok. i was trying to mess around with the cd that pendrivelinux had by mounting the iso and modifying the menu.lst for grub that they had, but i'm not sure if that would have worked or what the menu.lst entry should have been
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: it can be harder.. try compiling a somewhat complex app from source sometime... one that doesn't come with a 'configure' script, or even if it does come with one, hehe.
<fde> KenBW22: I said 'human-theme' ... which is a package
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, ever compile X 3.6?
<terli> does anyone know if the wubi project plans to add support for debian?
<DasEi> detrix:ultra-vnc is even nicer, or do you just want file access ?
<KenBW22> fde: thats what i installed, and it reverted me to Intrepid's murrine engine
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: I'll take note to try that some time :-D
<nazraf> k i did that nick
<nickrud> nazraf, no change?
<fde> KenBW22: It should have given you the choice of several themes if you look in System > Preferences > Appearance
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: hmm, i'm not sure. i did compile X once... many many years ago. it might have been 3.6!
<detrix> DasEi thanx
<seeker> doesn't cups in ubuntu have support for IPP printing?
<nazraf> no same as before a slight flicker and no change
<fde> seeker: yes
<greenfuji> so no I need to create a shortcut to run a command which runs out of this folder. Whats the best way to do that?
<KenBW22> fde: yea Human was there, but the wrong version of it
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, many years ago qualifies, it was a strange piece of software
<mn> where can I get a list of all the default packages/programs that come with ubuntu?
<DasEi>  namespace:do you have any grub in mbr now ?
 * YankDownUnder tries to pull out hair only to find he shaves his head => GLib !!! Argh!
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: i can't hardly believe it, but i think that may have been it
<fde> mn: packages.ubuntu.com ... look at 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<DasEi>  namespace: do*
<mn> ty fde
<KenBW22> fde: there was only 1 Human in there if that's what you mean
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok, ready? one sec.. ok?
<namespace> DasEi: yes, i have grub
<sinbox> ilmob, you still around?
<nazraf> btw nick how can i address my message to you like you do when you wriet to me
<DasEi>  namespace: what does the menu show / what happens ?
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: take your time, you're a champ for helping
<ilmob> yup
<fde> KenBW22: if you have gtk2-engine-ubuntulooks ... just click 'customize' and see if its listed
<nickrud> mn, releases.ubuntu.com/8.10 , any of the *.list files
<seeker> fde - know of a good doc or faq for someone with little knowlege of setting up/configuring using IPP ?
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: at the top menus...  System --> Preferences --> Main Menu   ...thanks :-)
<namespace> DasEi: kinda lost me on that question
<fde> seeker: Its really pretty intuitive... just check out System > Administration > Printing
<namespace> i relatively new to grub and ubuntu in general
<fde> seeker: Add > Printer > IPP ... set the IP of the printer, pretty much ready to go
<namespace> i was always a slakware user
<fde> seeker: provided the printer is supported at least
<namespace> but i'm liking what was done with ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: now it depends on where you want to put it in there.. lets's say it happens to be 'Accessories'
<DasEi>  namespace: ? we can try to fix your current sys, then more specific info is needed, or try a repair with sg-disk, it offers good help
<seeker> fde - you mean by cups itself or the mini server I have?
<nazraf> anymore ideas nick
<F> hi all. I have a USB stick. How can I turn it into a bootable ISO?
<Stanlin> merry christhams
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: oh wait, i believe i forgot something you'll have to do first, hang on
<nickrud> nazraf, I missed what you said before: you should use my full nickname on the line, it shows the line as red here.
<DasEi> !usb>F
<ubottu> F, please see my private message
<fde> seeker: you're using the CLI atm? system-config-printer and system-config-printer-qt (I believe) make it a lot easier
<terli> F : unetbootin
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: I need to run this command "java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame ." in terminal I cd to the directory (now in /opt/myapp) and then type that command.
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: just in case.. close that out for now
<namespace> DasEi: i don't need to fix my current system. that is working fine. i am trying to make a boot cd so that i can use the ubuntu i put on my usb memory stick (on the 3rd partition)
<greenfuji> onetinesoldier, the face should not be in the command obviously
<nickrud> nazraf, no. the resetting of the panel completely to default and restarting it has always worked with a fubar'd panel for me
<F> terli: i have errors when I try installing unetbootin.
<nazraf> nickrud: i tried the last thing you said nothin happened
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: closed
<F> terli: i am using the new Dell Mini 9.
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: do this first...  System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: done
<F> terli: I am using the new Intel Atom processor, so I get some trouble using both i386 and x86_64 things...
<seeker> fde - not at the cli but I can certainly take at look at that method. :)
<nazraf> nickrud: could it possibily be set to hidden or something?
<DasEi>  namespace: you want a custom-boot cd from your parti, now I got you
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: Interface Tab..    on that tab check "Editable menu shortcut keys"
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: done
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: then open up the other window again(Main Menu)
<namespace> DasEi: basically, i want to be able to take the usb memory stick and go to another machine that does not support booting from a usb drive and boot from the cd which will load up ubuntu from the usb memory stick
<namespace> DasEi: yeah
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: now it depends on where you want to put it in there.. lets's say it happens to be 'Accessories'
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: accessories is fine for now
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: surely you can see on the right hand side 'Add New'
<KenBW22> fde: Human isnt listed under Window Manaer
<KenBW22> Manager
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: yep
<nickrud> nazraf, possibly, but there should be a few pixels visible. You could run  gconf-editor /apps/panel/toplevels/ and check autohide under the bottom and top screens
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: errr, 'New Item' i mean
<rexus> hi guys, where can I find the InstallDir of my ActivePerl? and even how do I know if ActivePerl or ActivePython is installed?
<nazraf> nickrud k i will do that
<seeker> fde - starting the system config gives me the same nice UI as I get when Idirectly start via gnome.
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, I'm giving up - day's half done - found XFce in the channels anyways...was worth a go.
<DasEi> namespace:I never did that myself, but there is http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/  , and maybe someone else is around
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok.. that's about it... make the new item andenter what the command for the shortcut is
<CoJaBo-Eee> What do I need to do to connect to wifi by command line?
<namespace> DasEi: ok, thanks
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: i could help you, but i could not get you to answer my yes or no question earlier
<DasEi> namespace:np, sorry for getting you wrong
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: you had said you were missing Glib.. i asked you a few times if had figured it out yet
<onetinsoldier> you had*
<saturnDriver> how is 4-channel audio configured in ubuntu?
<fde> seeker: Yes, its just easier to say the apps name rather than direct you there all the time...
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Sorry mate - children are underfoot today - attention span of a gnat I've got
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: lol
<fde> seeker: just go to add a printer, IPP is listed, set the IP, and follow the wizard
<mickster04> KenBW22 sorry i disappeared, carry on please!:S
<miaviator278> Anyone have their  keyboard and mouse stop working after suspending to ram?
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: ok, you still missing Glib?
<mgolisch> miaviator278: usb?
<KenBW22> have a look in CCSM, and go to Rotate Cube
<miaviator278> mgolisch: laptop - USB is an easy fix
<nazraf> nickrud i went in but i cant find the auto hide option?
<mickster04> an does anyone have a problem with emerald crashing repeatedly? asus eee 900
<namespace> DasEi: apparently pendrivelinux.com has a tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/12/17/create-a-cd-to-boot-ubuntu-from-usb/
<aoliveira> hi ppl
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Just a version diff. Sad but true. S'all right cuz I'm installing from the source channel...saves me a bit of time that - but would like to compile me own stuff as I've done in the past on Fed and Mandribble
<mgolisch> miaviator278: no idea then
<namespace> but i still need to figure out how to set the entry correct in menu.lst
<miaviator278> mgolisch: LOL - thanks
<KenBW22> mickster04: done?
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: ok.. you get the Glib dependency figured out yet? yes? no?
<nickrud> nazraf, under toplevels, you should see bottom_panel_screen0 , it's in that folder. Same for top_panel_screen_0. If you don't see those under /apps/panels/toplevels, you didn't run the --recursive-unset command properly.
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Nah - still a mystery m8
<aoliveira> how a fix the lcd bright on ubuntu?
<mickster04> KenBW22 it has <ctrl><alt>button1 assigned to initiate cube
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: ok, i can help with that
<KenBW22> is the plugin enabled?
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: you got it? all set?
<F> can someone help me install unetbootin please?
<seeker> fde - thanks. I actually tried before joing the channel. There seems to be something I missed because it simply doesn't seem the device using the data I enter.
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Howzabout I put the ankle-biters to nap first, eh?
<terli> (08:32:11 PM) terli: open a gnome terminal
<terli> (08:32:15 PM) terli: run uname -a
<terli> (08:32:20 PM) terli: give me the result
<terli> (08:33:18 PM) F: Linux f 2.6.24-19-lpia #! SMP Tue Jul 29 14:02:05 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<FloodBot3> terli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terli> floodbot3 please suck it gently
<F> i Just purchased a dell mini 9 and got it in the mail today.
<Rakko> yay!
 * wet Cadas personas, Feliz Navidad!
<miaviator278> aoliveira: what's wrong with it?
<mickster04> KenBW22, yes it does work if i press ctrl alt and the left mouse, but i want it to work with double double finger click aka scroll click
<KenBW22> oh right
<terli> F: is nuts, don't pay any attention to him, his uname -a gives a timestamp from JULY
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: i have to go myself, but   apt-get install libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev pkg-config
<zsquareplusc> YankDownUnder: you're compiling diff? are you still stuck with the build depenencies? then the apt-get build-dep diff
<KenBW22> mickster04: iirc its Button 3
<F> but I am having some problems. When I try to run apt-get install unetbootin I get the following error:   E: Couldn't find package unetbootin
<F> do I have to update apt-get somehow?
<aoliveira> miaviator278:  everytime the pc boots the bright is at max
<YankDownUnder> onetinsoldier, Coolbeans. Roger that.
<mickster04> KenBW22 ok, ill try that now
<onetinsoldier> YankDownUnder: :-)
<aoliveira> miaviator278: where could i  fix it?
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: I entered the command I pasted before and created the shortcut. Nothing happens when I select it. I think it has to do with not being in the directory where it needs to run. I opened a terminal and cd to directery and then ran command and it worked. How do I amend the shortcut command to go to the directory first?
<DasEi> namespace:that's another thing again then the custom-boot cd is, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html    ,with root=/boot of your usb
<nazraf> nickrud when i typed the gconf-editor /apps/panel/toplevels
<jordo2323> Has anyone made a Linksys Wireless USB adapter connect with encryption on?
<DasEi> namespace:also, different hardware might cause you probs
<miaviator278> aoliveira: should be a module
<aoliveira> miaviator278: in the windows xp the bright is the last configured
<nazraf> nickrud the conf editor opens burt says bad key or directory name
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: past into there what you put in for the command. you probably just didn't make it the full path, or use quotes where they were needed
<onetinsoldier> paste*
<Stanlin> yohoo
<miaviator278> aoliveira: does the dimmer function work?
<aoliveira> i always put the brighter to mminimun but when i boot it backs to the same
<namespace> DasEi: ok, thanks...checking it out now...
<Stanlin> merry christmans
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: paste into here(into the channel)
<aoliveira> miaviator278:  eys
<KenBW22> mickster04: any luck?
<nazraf> nickrud k never mind i had to remove the forward slash
<miaviator278> aoliveira: your computer works and wish to know how to fix it?
<aoliveira> it works normally
<greenfuji> java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame .
<nazraf> nickrud and the auto hide options are not checked
<F> anyone?
<aoliveira> but it's kinda annoy
<DasEi> namespace: one more hint: grub counts from 0 , the device-identifiers (/dev/sda1) from 1
<miaviator278> aoliveira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983186
<SimonXu> I want to install lex, how to search packages for lex by dpkg?
<nickrud> nazraf, then I'm not sure what your issue is: my next step, in a shotgun approach would be logging out and back in.
<namespace> DasEi: counts starting from 0, just like a good programmer ;D
<DasEi> namespace: /dev/sda3  would be hd(0,2)
<nazraf> k i will do that
<nazraf> how can i logout via terminal comand
<nazraf> btw im new to linux
<exodus_ms> exit
<xp_prg> how do I get mkpasswd?
<nazraf> nuckrud ^
<aoliveira> miaviator278: thanks
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: the smily should be a : then p
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok.. in the shortcut, edit the shorcut so the command is...   "/opt/myyap/java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame"    ...with the quotes prior to the first slash and the end quotes
<nazraf> nickrud ^
<nickrud> nazraf, you can just hit clt-alt-backspace , that works. Call it the nuclear option :)
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: in other words... include the quotes
<nazraf> nickrud k
<nazraf> nickrud ill try that
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: let me know if that works or not
<exodus_ms> nazraf,  shutdown -r now
<mickster04> KenBW22, that is actually 3 finger click, but ill play around an tell u if i find it:D
<remu> Hey everyone, I was wondering if there is an app that will scan my mp3s and their id3 tags and then Organize them into something like Artist/Album/Track# - Title.mp3
<nazraf> nickrud i just logged back in same problem?
<nazraf> exodus_ms sorry what is that ment to do
<miaviator278> shutdown -r now OR reboot
<seeker> so any faq/docs on IPP printing? something I could peruse for clues why I can't connect to an "IPP printer" (server) ..?
<mickster04> KenBW22 its button 2! excellent, it turns out i had enabled scaling windows which had conflicted with rotate cube:S sorted now
<nickrud> nazraf, next, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel gnome-panel-data
<rexus> how to find where my ActivePerl was installed to?
<KenBW22> mickster04: yea conflicts get a bit too messy for my liking
<nazraf> nickrud k i will do that now
<exodus_ms> nazraf, command for shutting down x session from terminal
<onetinsoldier> rexus: dpkg -L ActivePerl  ...?
<mickster04> so, just to sort out, title bars have dissappeared which probably has something to do with emerald breakin and crashignre gularly
<rexus> ok
<exodus_ms> nazraf, you can also type 'shutdown' in the terminal for a list of options :)
<mickster04> crashing regularly*
<nazraf> exodus_ms thank you for that
<exodus_ms> nazraf, np
<rexus> what's the difference between Perl and ActivePerl
<nickrud> exodus_ms, that stops the machine, not just X
<KenBW22> i can currently ssh -X kenneth@<ip address>. how do i make it so i can ssh -X kenneth@kenneth-desktop?
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: so, that work?
<whileimhere> hi. Is there any way to see in the terminal what the keycode is when I press a button or the up down left or right on my joystick are?
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: I am getting a no such file or directory error. The directory I cd to in terminal is /opt/myapp/IBJts After that I run the command shown. This is what I currently have in the command for the shortcut "/opt/myapp/IBJts/java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame ." (parenthesis are there)
<miaviator278> remu amarok banshee songbird itunes
<miaviator278> !itunes'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itunes'
<exodus_ms> nickrud, yeah, does he need to reboot or just log out of x?
<miaviator278> obviously
<seeker> anyone heard of the "Jetlan" print server?
<nazraf> nickrud its done shoud i restart?
<nickrud> exodus_ms, it was just X this time :)
<miaviator278> seeker: google
<remu> miaviator278, i never knew banshee and songbird could do that! lol
<miaviator278> I'm wondering if they can.
<nickrud> nazraf, run the   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel first
<nazraf> nickrud k will do
<nickrud> !ipod | miaviator278
<ubottu> miaviator278: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<exodus_ms> nickrud, cool, thats my fault... thanks
<miaviator278> Sweet
<KenBW22> i can currently ssh -X kenneth@<ip address>. how do i make it so i can ssh -X kenneth@kenneth-desktop?
<remu> miaviator278, i read somewhere that amarok could, so i went and installed exaile (cause i thought it might as well), i really dont want to be running amarok, lol.
<seeker> ubotto jetlan
<miaviator278> !cookie | nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok.. dang, sorry. i'mnot positive how the shortcut should be.... try this though, and if it doesn't work, then ask someone else.  /opt/myapp/IBJts/"java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame ."
<seeker> !jetlan | seeker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jetlan
<nazraf> nickrud k  did that nothin came up
 * nickrud heads for the kitchen to grab a chocolate chip one
<miaviator278> KenBW22: add a host file entry
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: i would be curious as th whether that works though, thanks
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: i would be curious as to whether that works though, thanks
<KenBW22> miaviator278: what does that involve
<miaviator278> KenBW22: echo <ip address> kenneth-desktop |sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<vignesh> Heya all
<nickrud> nazraf, ok, try the ctl-alt-backspace thing again, then log in. If it doesn't work after that, I'm clueless
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: well that got a different response. I got a no permissions error
<nazraf> nickrud not sure if this has anything to do with it last night i was trying to connect my laptop to the television and i didnt really get it dont, i just shut the computer down and when i turned it on the panels were gone
<vignesh> i installed kubntu-dekstop on ubuntu and I am not able to login into a KDE session
<nazraf> nickrud k ill do that now
<vignesh> I get a grey coloured dialog and it log outs
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: funny as in terminal I never need to run as sudo
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok, i have to go for the moment. i'll be back in several minutes though. see if you can get help from someone to work that out. it should be pretty simple
<greenfuji> thanks heaps onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: roger. you're welcome! good luck
<miaviator278> nazraf: nickrud: from the tv comment it sounds like the panels are off the screen
<nickrud> miaviator278, ah, a very good catch. Think he's working on a larger virtual display?
<exodus_ms> nickrud, do you think booting into recovery mode might help, maybe he trashed some of his system when he turned it off last night?
<KenBW22> miaviator278: thanks a lot :)
<miaviator278> nazraf: nickrud: most likely, x doesn't reset well.
<miaviator278> KenBW22: :)
<nazraf> k what should i do
<KenBW22> miaviator278: what have i just done though?
<miaviator278> nazraf: nickrud: what is the dpkg command to reconfigure x
<nickrud> miaviator278, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<nazraf> miaviator278 im not sure im new to linux
<greenfuji> I'm getting an error "Could not launch menu item Failed to execute child process "/opt/myapp/IBJts/" (Permission denied)
<nazraf> nickrud should i do that
<miaviator278> KenBW22: ping kenneth-desktop and it should give you the ip, this way you can ssh blah@kenneth-desktop
<nickrud> nazraf, yes
<nazraf> k
<loveinvein> anyone know if you can set WINEPREFIX to a crossover bottle for the purpose of winetricks?
<KenBW22> miaviator278: no what i mean is what did that command do
<nickrud> nazraf, but: X and gnome have changed how they interact since I last really looked into it, and stuff has changed out from under me. If that last command doesn't do the trick completely I'm not positive where to go next
<miaviator278> !hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<miaviator278> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<vignesh> Hey
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nazraf> nickrud i did that and i got a warning: overwriting possibily -customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20......
<vignesh> I installed kubuntu-desktop package over ubuntu 8.10
<KenBW22> miaviator278: so ive set a sort of alias
<miaviator278> KenBW22: your hosts file will let you alias names to ip's that don't resolve properly
<miaviator278> KenBW22: You got it.
<nickrud> nazraf, that's good, it's saying it made a backup. Now, restart X one more time
<miaviator278> there is other ways to do it.
<vignesh> when I try to login with kde I get an error saying unable to run kdestartupconfig4. check your installation
<KenBW22> miaviator278: so is the desktop's hostname useless?
<vignesh> please help
<nazraf> nickrud so same command again?
<greenfuji> what would be the reason you get a permission denied error when running a shortcut
<miaviator278> KenBW22: sometimes
<nickrud> nazraf, no, ctl-alt-backspace. That restarts X.
<miaviator278> KenBW22: Depends on your dns settings
<zcat[1]> problem; flashplugin-nonfree has stopped working for me. No idea why. ia64. have tried reinstallaing. have tried uninstalling --purge and installing swfdec. every site I go to simply gives me a grey box or says I don't have the plugin. any suggestions? known bug?
<KenBW22> miaviator278: ?
<nazraf> nickrud you are a champion
<nazraf> it worked
<ramon> i want to change the download point from firefox cause the main hard drive is full and i have a new i add but i dont know how to change tge destination point on prefences in firefox...i already set up the new hard drive and it show in the desktop...any can help me please?
<vignesh> zcat[1], download flash player 10 from adobe
<TravisJ> Using Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, I'm having problems connecting to a WPA non-hidden wireless network.  I could previously connect to another WPA2 based network, so basic wireless is working, and I can connect to this network using Microsoft Windows.  Here is a pastebin with relevant logs and debug info: http://pastebin.com/d49b5821e  any ideas what might be wrong?
<miaviator278> nickrud here have a cookie.
<nazraf>  thank you vry much and i wish you a very merry christmas
<zcat[1]> vignesh, tried that too. says it's not for ia64
<miaviator278> !cookie | nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vignesh> oh
<nazraf> :)
<KenBW22> ramon: Edit > Prreferennces
<nickrud> nazraf, nah, I was blind. When you used alt-f2 to run something, I totally spaced on the fact that your panels had to be working. Went down a deep, dark alley :)
<zcat[1]> and manually copying the .so doesnt' work either
<KenBW22> ramon: it's on the General tab
<ramon> kenbw22 doesnt let me
<vignesh> zcat[1], swfdec works only in few sites
<KenBW22> ramon: what doesnt let you what
<ramon> kenew22 goes to the original set
<nazraf> nickrud thank you once again im new to this so how does it work everyone helps out everyone?
<zcat[1]> swfdec works on ZERO sites for me; even where I've previously used it.
<kbrosnan> ramon: https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Options+window#Downloads
<nickrud> nazraf, yep. called paying forward
<zcat[1]> I am stumped
<ramon> ah i guess i have to start firefox in sudo
<nazraf> exodus_ms thank you as well!!
<zcat[1]> fsck this, going to delete my .mozila
<miaviator278> Night
<SudoKing> Hey I need help I screwed file permissions up so badly root is not able to read/write or change the permissions
<MHz128> funny: I've started a dd copy of my 320gb windows hd (40gb of data) to a smaller 80gb drive... is dd going to stop at 80? or 'roll over' and keep writing?
<nazraf> nickrud k i will keep that in mind you are a smart cookie
<nazraf> :)
<kbrosnan> ramon: that is not a good idea as that messes with the permissions of your profile
<Kavan> MHz128: prolly stop
<linuxman410> is the alternative install the same as regular install i mean same programs and everything
<DasEi1> SudoKing:boot in safemode, check /etc/passwd
<zcat[1]> Ok. something in .mozilla is overriding the systemwide flashplugin
<nazraf> nickrud k take care buddy, hopefully chat soon, bye!!
<kbrosnan> zcat[1]: .mozilla/plugins?
<zcat[1]> there's no .mozilla/plugins
<n8tuser> zcat[1]-> perhaps /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<SudoKing> DasEi1: Error is "Unable to change to my directory: Permission denied. Aborted."
<zcat[1]> there's a .mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<kbrosnan> zcat[1]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins#Troubleshooting
<mukhlis> reejal_kher
<zcat[1]> n8tuser, ok, movinf .mozilla ro .mozback anbd restarting firefox made things work. rule out anything anywhere else. where do I loo k now?
<n8tuser> zcat[1]-> perhaps /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<DasEi1> SudoKing:can you run a cmd with sudo in trml ? (update or sth)
<n8tuser> zcat[1]-> or perhaps /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<SudoKing> DasEi1: Yea
<zcat[1]> n8tuser, I did NOT delete /usr/anything to make it work. I don't thing /usr/anything has anything to do woith the problem
<linuxman410> is the alternative install the same as regular install i mean same programs and everything
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:~/.mozilla/firefox$ find . -name *flash*
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:~/.mozilla/firefox$
<n8tuser> zcat[1]-> i dont know, i came in late
<DasEi1> SudoKing:sudo chown SudoKing  ~        ,assuming your username is sudoking
<zcat[1]> Hmmm.. nothing there it seeems
<n8tuser> SudoKing-> if you can not sudo anymore, boot from livecd, and fix it from there
<DasEi1> n8tuser:he said can sudo
<zcat[1]> sorely tempted to just nuke .mozilla and rebuilt all my bookmarks and password list fromn scratch here
<hspaans> zcat[1]: have a look at "update-alternatives"
<roni> hey guys, i need a way to display a 5 day forecast on my desktop/taskbar. ideas?
<zcat[1]> ok, rm -rf ./mozilla/extensions solved it.
<zcat[1]> no idea how it got broke. don't know, too drunk to care. thanks all
<DasEi1>  zcat[1]:you want to backup your bookmarks ?
<greenfuji> what usually causes a failed to execute child process error?
<zcat[1]> DasEi1, yeah I would have dome that first ;)
<DasEi1> SudoKing:can you acces your /home again ?
<greenfuji> roni: try gdesklets
<zcat[1]> how to back up passwords i have no idea
<nickrud> greenfuji, really depends on context.
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: hello... you still around?
<greenfuji> its a shortcut command /opt/myapp/IBJts/ java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame .
<TravisJ> when i try to set my wpa key view iwconfig, I get an error: sudo iwconfig eth0 key <mykey>, I get: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) invalid argument..  any ideas?
<SudoKing> DasEi1: I had root remove the user (deluser) and add it again to reset the permissions.  This account is to be used by a process, so can I change the group to be marked as a system account?
<nickrud> greenfuji, personally I'd write a short script that cd'd into the right dir, then ran that command. Then I'd hook up a launcher to the script.
<roni> greenfuji: will try although i dont remember seeing something like thatthere
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: in System --> Preferences --> Main Menu  ..he created a shortcut... the command is exactly this  -->  /opt/myapp/IBJts/"java -cp jts.jar:pluginsupport.jar:riskfeed.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx256M jclient.LoginFrame ."
<greenfuji> onetinsoldier: still trying to get around the permissions issue but you may like to now removing the perenthesis also allowed the command to work, albiet without permissions
<greenfuji> nickrud: how would I create a script?
<nickrud> greenfuji, onetinsoldier  put   cd /opt/myapp/IBJts && java -cp ... in the script, put the script in say /usr/local/bin, and then run the script from the launcher
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok, roger that. it's a long command, and i'm not familier with java or java commands really
<DasEi1> SudoKing:that should be /etc/group,  but I don't know the gid for a process
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ok, roger that
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, greenfuji that's based on empirical experience with java, not from understanding java ;)
<solmakou> ahh yes, I have my psx emulator working, the most important part of any new OS install
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: as root(sudo, or sudo -i) got to /usr/local/bin and make a file. name the file what you want the name of the command to be, for instance... ibjts
<onetinsoldier> s/got to/go to
<greenfuji> nickrud: do I just create a new file in that directory and edit it as you have said?
<nickrud> greenfuji, a sec
<zsquareplusc> onetinsoldier: yes i am
<neg> hi got a short question, how do i apply a patch to a packet and install the packet with apt-get ? the patch i want is located in launchpad bug tracker
<roni> fgfg
<Dan911> neg, use the command line
<Dan911> and emacs
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: at the top of the file we will specify that this is a bash shell script, by making the first line  -->   #!/bin/bash
<Dan911> dur
<jordo2323> Has anyone had success getting a WIRELESS USB adapter to work under Ubuntu?
<nickrud> greenfuji, create a file on your Desktop with the contents in http://paste.ubuntu.com/92549/ . Then   sudo mv ~/Desktop/<file> /usr/local/bin && sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/<file>
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: ok, nvm now. thanks for replying tho ;-)
<namespace> jordo2323: many people have (including myself)
<namespace> you need to ask your question
<namespace> and then maybe you will get help
<jordo2323> namespace, which model do you have?
<exodus> does anyone know the command to ghost a nick that is in use?
<neg> Dan911: im a vi guy :P so there is no other way than to download original source and apply patch manualy and install that way?
<jareth> is anyone familiar with fuppes or some other method of streaming to an xbox360?
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: ok... i think nickrud has it covered. follow his lead
<nickrud> greenfuji, then simply type <file> in a terminal, make sure it works :)
<Dan911> i duno neg, sorry :(
<hlfshell> sooo I think my ubuntu install is dying. I keep getting errors when i try ot run sudo apt-get upgrade or any apt-get, and compiz freezes on boot-up so i have to manually kill it every boot up.... and python programs like the printer setup window fails.
<namespace> i have the wireless adapter that came with my netbook and i also have a Linksys
<hlfshell> anyone wanna help me figure out why my apt-get says this: (paste binning now)
<zsquareplusc> neg: there may be a patched package in a lauchpad ppa
<TyGRuS> hi guys, I am wondering what a lightweight browser in Ubuntu is. Firefox is pretty heavy for me.
<neg> Dan911: ok thanks anyway, what is the ubuntuway of doing this?
<n8tuser> TyGRuS-> elinks or w3m ?
<nickrud> hlfshell, put the errors from sudo apt-get -f install on paste.ubuntu.com
<Dan911> why is forefox "heavy" to you?
<zsquareplusc> neg: alternatively apt-get source, apply your patch and rebuild the package
<namespace> the Linksys is a usb adapter (WUSB54GC) and works straight out of the box
<hlfshell> http://pastebin.com/m72f17af3
<jareth> Tygrus: opera is pretty lightweight http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=Linux
<hlfshell> ok nickrud - doing that now
<jordo2323> namespace, I am having an issue with a Linksys WUSB11.....does your USB adapter work out of the box?
<TyGRuS> thanks
<bullgard4> '~$ ps -ef' shows in Ubuntu recovery mode some processes in square brackets but others not. What is the meaning of these square brackets?
<namespace> jordo, have you checked the documentation?
<hlfshell> nickrud - http://pastebin.com/m1624198b
<neg> zsquareplusc: ok is there a guide to apt-get around discussing this topic?
<namespace> there is an ubuntu page that lists all of the cards that have been tried
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: after you have finished nickrud 's instruction, you will need to edit the shortcut you made in the main menu. you willmake the new command the file you put into /usr/local/bin. the new command for the shortcut will simply be...  /usr/local/bin/<filename>
<jordo2323> namespace, thanks
<zsquareplusc> neg: i think so, but i don't know a link. if you have one, tell me ;-)
<namespace> jordo2323: let me find that page again
<nickrud> hlfshell, looking, brb
<hlfshell> thanks nickrud
<zsquareplusc> !source > neg
<ubottu> neg, please see my private message
<jjt0091> !source > jjt009
<jjt0091> ubottu: what up?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fenec> hello guys
<namespace> jordo2323: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<zsquareplusc> jjt0091: just /msg ubottu
<fenec> ubuntu 8.04 cant recongnize my DVD drive, i cant burn anything . how can i fix that?
<JDStone> what the hell!  I'm trying to mount a hdd and it says "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/storage/ busy"
<nickrud> hlfshell, what does   sudo /etc/init.d/system-backend-tools  do?
<hlfshell> one sec
<DasEi1> JDStone: just type : mount            ,is it mounted ?
<exodus_ms> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zsquareplusc> JDStone: mount | grep sdb1  shows you something?
<hlfshell> nickrud -  * Usage: /etc/init.d/system-tools-backends {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<nickrud> hlfshell, doh, dummy me. repeat,  with start option :)
<neg> thanks all i go try it out!
<hlfshell>  * Starting System Tools Backends system-tools-backends
<hlfshell> nickrud
<JDStone> zsquareplusc: I checked the obvious
<JDStone> it's not mounteed
<DasEi1> fenec: does lshw find it ?
<greenfuji> nickrud: ok I created the file and named it IB TWS. when I enter the command you posted it says no such file or directory
<JDStone> and I'm able to mount another drive to /mnt/storage
<zsquareplusc> JDStone: the target folder exists?
<nickrud> hlfshell, ok, now   sudo invoke-rc.d dbus force-reload
<JDStone> yes
<mn> does nautilus store session logs by default?
<nickrud> greenfuji, try   "IB TWS" . Linux command line hates spaces
<hlfshell> nickrud -  * Reloading system message bus config...                                [ OK ]
<fenec> it seems like it doesnt exist
<zsquareplusc> JDStone: and you don't have something else mounted there right now?
<JDStone> nope
<fenec> DasEi1 lshw doesnt find it
<nickrud> hlfshell, try running   sudo apt-get -f install again. Those are the two commands that would get run during the post installation phase
<hlfshell> smae problem nickrud
<nickrud> hlfshell, did you get * Starting System Tools Backends system-tools-backends   [OK]   or [FAIL] ?
<chubs512> i have a problem where after i've been running windows vista in my dual boot setup, if i try to restart GRUB hangs.  this only happens after ive been in vista, and the solution is just to power off and back on and GRUB runs fine
<hlfshell> it iddnt get either nickrud
<DasEi1> fenec: does it show up in bios ?
<hlfshell> it just said  * Starting System Tools Backends system-tools-backends
<n8tuser> JDStone -> can you post your mount  command results
<fenec> DasEi1 yes it does
<zsquareplusc> JDStone: and sdb1 is working? did you repartition the drive a moment ago?
<JDStone> n8tuser: i just did
<fenec> i can use it in my windows partition
<greenfuji> nickrud: you champion! it works. So now do I just browse to the script for my shortcut?
<JDStone> no
<JDStone> i didn't
<n8tuser> JDStone -> i did not see it, where?
<JDStone> it has data on it
<JDStone> n8tuser: what the hell!  I'm trying to mount a hdd and it says "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/storage/ busy"
<nickrud> hlfshell, ok, we're gonna do a little surgery.   in a terminal, type   sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/system-tools-backend.postinst
<JDStone> I just accessed the drive a couple of weeks ago
<nickrud> hlfshell, yes. But I'd rename that file to get rid of spaces myself
<DasEi1> fenec: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<JDStone> and the machine has been turned off since
<JDStone> until now...
<n8tuser> JDStone -> thats the exact result of mount command?
<hlfshell> that files blank nickrud
<zsquareplusc> JDStone: and you obviously run that as root :-)
<JDStone> yes
<greenfuji> nickrud & onetinsoldier: you guys are great. All sorted now and I learnt heaps.
<fenec> what is that?
<JDStone> yep
<hlfshell> do you mean backends.postinst?
<JDStone> n8tuser: yes
<JHalstead> I have a folder I want to mount using NFS but their is a space in it's name.  Can I still do this?
<JDStone> zsquareplusc: and yes, ran as root
<mn> does nautilus store session logs by default?
<nickrud> hlfshell, sudo nano less /var/lib/dpkg/info/system-tools-backends.postinst  I forgot the s
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: great to hear that! :-)
<mn> is there any way to remove the default system themes?
<n8tuser> JDStone -> confusing, you mentioned you were trying to mount hdd,  am referring to just the mount command!
<hlfshell> oh ok got it up. now what nickrud ?
<nickrud> hlfshell, you see the line with set -e ?
<zsquareplusc> JHalstead: \ in front of spaces helps in many situations.
<hlfshell> yes
<JDStone> n8tuser: hdd = hard disk drive
<nickrud> hlfshell, on the line just below it, add     exit 0
<hlfshell> nickrud - do you mind doing this over private message so i can read things easier?
<nickrud> hlfshell, no, pm is fine
<fenec> <DasEi1> what is the next step?
<DasEi1> fenec: give me url from last cmd
<n8tuser> JDStone -> how about  cat  /etc/mtab   results, can you post ?
<onetinsoldier> got to go for now. be back later. merry christmas all!
<JDStone> yeah, give me a little bit
<detrix> need some help with iptables -- net to route from eth2 to ppp0, I just need to make sure I have my syntax right.
<fenec> http://pastebin.com/f15b6e187
<n8tuser> detrix -> what does it mean net to route?
<Nillerz> Hello #ubuntu!
<DasEi1> fenec: ?
<Nillerz> I was wondering what sort of preparation I need to make sure that my windows partition is mountable after I put Xubuntu on a large chunk of my drive.
<detrix> n8tuser: sorry meant  need to route from eth2 to ppp0
<n8tuser> detrix -> umm forwarding you meant?
<DasEi1>  Nillerz:add it to fstab
<detrix> n8tuser: I believe that is what I am looking for
<zsquareplusc> detrix: you want that an other PC can use that one as gateway to the internet?
<Haberdasher> Greetings
<Haberdasher> Can anyone help me install ubuntu using a USB stick? I tried using UNetBootin, but it isn't really going as planned, lol
<detrix> n8tuser: correct
<n8tuser> !ics | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dnyy> How can I search my whole filesystem for a certain folder using the terminal?
<zsquareplusc> dnyy: locate or find
<sam_> locate is easy to use
<Nillerz> So, before I install my linux OS, do I need to do anything weird?
<Nillerz> File-system wise, I should make it the same as Windows, correct?
<zsquareplusc> Nillerz: the installer should detect your windows partition
<Nillerz> okay
<Nillerz> Now, fun question
<Nillerz> Which ubuntu build should I get?
<Nillerz> I'm thinking good ol' Xubuntu
<zsquareplusc> Nillerz: just makes sure you dont select "entire disk" when it asks about partitioning :/
<Nillerz> right, of course.
<dnyy> zsquareplusc: thanks
<n8tuser> Nillerz -> have you tried wubi yet? or livecd to give you a feel of how ubuntu is like?
<Nillerz> I don't like Wubi because it makes your hard drive less stable
<Nillerz> running dskchck every time you want to boot into Ubuntu is a pain in the ass
<Nillerz> besides, I have linux on my other computer
<Nillerz> any thoughts on aLinux?
<gandhii> been playing with screenlets...  got a ring sensor at a fairly low level of opacity... and I can't seem to select it now so I can move it where I want it...  any ideas?
<kevin_> Does anyone know how to get K3B to recognize and decode mp3s from a CD?
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: hey there. are you going to be using linux a fair amount for some time come?
<keres> Merry Christmas onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> keres: merry christmas keres!
<onetinsoldier> keres: you ever have need for the 'find' command?
<keres> onetinsoldier: no? what is it?
<onetinsoldier> keres: you've never needed to use the find command? --> man find  ...i'm not good with the command though. but i found a great front-end for it that shows by example :-)
<keres> onetinsoldier: what is it's usage?
<keres> shit!
<keres> onetinsoldier: i typed it in the console there was a huge output
<keres> onetinsoldier: oh, it lists files within a dir
<compubomb> anyone have any idea if you can wrapp esd into pulseaudio ?
<bazhang> keres, watch the language please
<compubomb> i'm using vmware and /dev/audio works, but i want to forward it to pulseaudio.
<compubomb> using padsp for /dev/dsp on vmware is very choppy and doesn't work well.
<keres> bazhang: i said 'oops, sorry' but the flood protect blocked it :S
<onetinsoldier> keres: yes. here's the front-end if you're interested in it  -->  http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html
<zsquareplusc> py :-)
<keres> onetinsoldier: cool :)
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<Org-Mode> theres a gui front end to find? O.o wow cool thanks onetinsoldier, i never could get find working the way i wanted
<zsquareplusc> onetinsoldier: if it's good, file a bug for a missing package ;-)
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: i hear you! me either. and i findthe man page for it a little intimidating. although some people might say the same for the man page to lsof. but for whatever reason, i can handle the man page for lsof ok.
<subone> Can anyone help me with my DVD-ROM CD-RW? It only registers as CD-RW (DVD's won't load in it) and it won't burn bootable CD's for some reason.
<rraj_be> could any one of you explain me what is SOFT MICROPROCESSOR please..  . .i couldnt understand this concept here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_microprocessor
<Jack_Sparrow> rraj_be, How does that relate to ubuntu support
<rraj_be> its not related to ubuntu . . .but to computers captain Jack_Sparrow
<onetinsoldier> zsquareplusc: perhaps i should. it only contains two files though, not much for a package manger to do. but i suppose that doesn't matter much, it'd still be nice to have as an apt-get .deb
<Jack_Sparrow> rraj_be, This is the ubuntu support channel.. thanks..
<Arrowhead212002> does anyone know of any good tablet utilities for ubuntu i.e. convert writing to txt
<rraj_be> :) i know captain Jack_Sparrow  but i am familiar with this chanell alone . .and this channel has many Computer geeks  . .so only i asked help here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > rraj_be
<ubottu> rraj_be, please see my private message
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist rraj_be check here and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rraj_be> thanks bazhang
<tempspace> So when there's a kernel panic, does it get logged anywhere?
<l337ingDisorder> Interesting quandry here.. I'm connecting to an SSH server running Ubuntu, and I'm using ubuntu as well. I like to use colour prompts, and I've set the remote prompt to use colour but it's not letting colour across until I switch to the root user, then it enables the colour... but both users' bashrc files are the same. Here is the .bashrc contents: http://rafb.net/p/1nicxB86.html
<zsquareplusc> l337ingDisorder: TERM=xterm-color helps?
<zsquareplusc> tempspace: check /var/log/syslog
<bullgard4> '~$ ps -ef' shows in Ubuntu recovery mode some processes in square brackets but others not. What is the meaning of these square brackets?
<l337ingDisorder> zsquareplusc: doesn't seem to have any effect
<MrPeepers310> merry christmas everyone!
<colla> merry christmas!!!
<jrgp> merry christmas!
<MrPeepers310> ok so question, are there any tutorials or is it possible to put multiple operating systems on a single usb drive??
<jrgp> hail ubuntu linux!
<onetinsoldier> l337ingDisorder: try   export TERM="xterm-color"  .i'm not sure though, i've never done any remote stuff
<tempspace> zsquareplusc: Nothing in there, any place else it could be?
<l337ingDisorder> still nothin
<Raziekiel> When I try to open my windows partition, it tells me "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Main'." How do I fix this??
<ja660k> im making a lil bash file to display the date and some other stuff in terminal on startup. im wondering how i define a color so the echo will be the color i define?
<l337ingDisorder> MrPeepers310: Are you talking about an external USB hard drive or a flash drive/USB key?
<Nillerz> Anything I should know negative about Fedora?
<MrPeepers310> l337ingDisorder: usb flash drive
<jrgp> Nillerz, it is impossible to upgrade Fedora to the next release without a full reinstall
<MrPeepers310> l337ingDisorder: i have a 16 gig flash drive that i want to put a few os'es on
<jrgp> Nillerz, ubuntu has much more support for desktop apps
<l337ingDisorder> MrPeepers310: can't help ya. google 'usb flash drive dual boot'
<Nillerz> I never update an OS
<tempspace> Nillerz: I hear they make sacrifcies to a bird/snake god
<Nillerz> But I like hats.
<Nillerz> And they're Fedora
<Nillerz> which is a hat
<Nillerz> ergo, it must be cool
<jrgp> correct?
<jrgp> it's just gnome
<jrgp> it looks like ubuntu
<jrgp> without the orang'ish color scheme
<zsquareplusc> Raziekiel: if you have an entry in /etc/fstab. find the corresponding line and after "defaults" add ",user" without any space between the words
<Nillerz> I plan on installing XFCE because I'm a rebel.
<jrgp> if you really want to be a rebel install fluxbox
<jrgp> and using linux in general makes you a rebel
<Org-Mode> lol
<nickrud> !ot > Nillerz (fedora, hats, or coolness ;)
<ubottu> Nillerz, please see my private message
<Org-Mode> interesting way to look at it
<Fenote> Hi All. I added the user to samba using: sudo smbpasswd -x <username>  ... but I cant access the drive from a windows box. A similar username set like this works fine. Is there anything Im missing ?
<zsquareplusc> jrgp: or ratpoison as wm ;-)
<Nillerz> I'm already at #fedora.
<Raziekiel> zsquareplusc, That gives me an error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/92572/
<zsquareplusc> Fenote: the unix permissions of that file must also allow reading for the new user
<Raziekiel> zsquareplusc, I get the error when I try to open /media/Main which is my NTFS windows drive
<Fezzler> I try a lot of software.  Install.  Try.  Remove.  Does Ubuntu have a harddrive defragmentor?
<Org-Mode> thats not being a rebel that's being a Masochist
<zsquareplusc> Raziekiel: you mean after editing /etc/fstab? if so, can you paste the line
<Raziekiel> zsquareplusc,  /dev/sda1 /media/Main ntfs-3g defaults,user,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<sdubois92> what are the odds of completely fraking up a windows installation if i boot a live cd, resize windows and install ubuntu
<nickrud> sdubois92, I've done that 4 times, fracked windows once
<jrgp> sdubois92, nearly nill
<nickrud> sdubois92, and quite possibly operator error
<jrgp> depends on how reliable your hardware is, really
<sdubois92> would anyone advise against it?
<jrgp> not at all
<sdubois92> all hardware is reliable until it fails
<nickrud> sdubois92, if you have vista, let vista resize is my advice
<jrgp> as a matter of fact, I recommend wiping your windows partition altogether and freeing your soul from M$
<sdubois92> XP
<zsquareplusc> sdubois92: make backups anyway. at least from your own important data.
<nickrud> jrgp, +5
<sdubois92> its my dad's laptop
<Org-Mode> jrgp: here here
<sdubois92> we got my mom a mp3 player, and she doesnt know how to use a computer, so i figure the best way for her to learn would be ubuntu
<Haberdasher> What do I do when I get to the terminal-like-thing while installing the latest version of ubuntu?
<nickrud> sdubois92, then back up everything first. Data is just to important to chance it
<jrgp> yeah, you won't find a single NTFS / VFAT partition anywhere in my 5 HD's
<Haberdasher> It just says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<sdubois92> we should just get her her own computer
<nickrud> jrgp, you will on mine, several virtual ones ;)
<sdubois92> my inner geek just wants to install ubuntu on everything i see
<jrgp> nickrud, does dosbox count? kekekekeke
<nickrud> jrgp, yep
<Haberdasher> ..anyone?
<jrgp> Haberdasher, that box is the command prompt
<jrgp> typing comands puts letters after the dollar sign
<Haberdasher> What exactly do I do here, though? I'm pretty new to this, just trying to install ubuntu
<badfish69> hardy quit reading my compactflash drive
<jrgp> Haberdasher, you don't need to use the command prompt to install
<jrgp> reboot and pick "install"
<Haberdasher> That's what I did, and it brought me here
<jrgp> do you see a working desktop?
<tempspace> Is it normal to see stuff like this every 5-10 minutes in the logs
<tempspace> NetworkManager: <debug> [1230178828.191964] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:22:6B:63:05:D1 (linkrot) to (none) ((none))
<tempspace> Dec 24 23:20:34 will-laptop NetworkManager: <debug> [1230178834.196019] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID (none) ((none)) to 00:22:6B:63:05:D1 (linkrot)
<jrgp> tempspace, yeah
<Haberdasher> I'll reboot and try again, see if it happens again
<tempspace> is that actually saying it lost signal?
<jrgp> no
<Svenstaro> How would I go about installing ubuntu onto a raid5?
<jrgp> it's detecting ones
<jrgp> tempspace, that's networkmanager finding signals and wifi networks in the vicinity and pinging them to get signal strength
<Fenote> zsquareplusc: Tried the username on a file that has my read access and it works. I will change read permission on my mounted file. Thanks a lot for your help. You are awesome
<tempspace> jrgp: I see, thanks
<Dolo> trash is empty but looks full says 1 item still in trash
<jrgp> Dolo, rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<jrgp> that'll force-empty your trash
<Haberdasher> jrgp, it takes me to the command prompt when I try to install
<LinuxLover4> My ubuntu 8.10 server continues to crash with this message: "BUG:scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x00000100"  "bad: scheduling from the idle thread" . . . Help anyone?
<Dolo> jrgp: that was the first thing i tried
<gregbrady> Hey, I cannot seem to get flash type sites to work...Is there a work around?  Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<LinuxLover4> the server install is only a day old
<Haberdasher> Whether I choose the first option to try ubuntu without any change, or the second one to simply install ubuntu, I always end up at the cmd prompt
<Raziekiel> zsquareplusc,  any ideas?
<SantaClaus> dang
<SantaClaus> forgot you had to be identified for this server
<zsquareplusc> Raziekiel: ah sorry i missed your line. no that looks fine. i dont have a good idea then
<shiMMer> i can connect to internet only using wired connection.how can i connect internet via wireless?
<Raziekiel> zsquareplusc, Alright, thanks though ;)
<exodus_ms> !wifi | shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tempspace> LinuxLover4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/286285 <--- Looks like it could be your error
<n8tuser> shiMMer -> only use only one nic at a time from same host to connect to the internet,
<LinuxLover4> is there a fix?
<onetinsoldier> gregbrady: hi. i might be able to help with that
<Tyrath> thanks for the help
<LinuxLover4> " Kernel versions where this bug is NOT fixed (if you are running one of these, please upgrade to known working kernel):"-How do I upgrade my kernel?
<shiMMer> i already activated my modem driver.but i can search wifi
<shiMMer> cant*
<n8tuser> LinuxLover4 -> I dont know, but what server services were you running at the time?
<LinuxLover4> hehe, idk, it wont start up :p
<bork> when my laptop comes out of suspend, I can't get it to connect my wireless (the wireless networks that I expect to be there do not show up)
<onetinsoldier> LinuxLover4: well, usually through the update-manager or apt-get/aptitude. but you can roll your own from source(kernel-package package recommended)
<LinuxLover4> i guess Im goign to reinstall my server then, and update as soon as its up :(
<Heston> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and im trying to get this Orinoco gold wireless card to work but im getting this error in console http://rafb.net/p/h6dX0928.html
<LinuxLover4> no losses tho, its only a day old
<onetinsoldier> that's good
<LinuxLover4> ...sigh
<onetinsoldier> LinuxLover4: wait
<Heston> i've done a fair bit of googling and couldnt come up with much so i'd appreciate any input
<onetinsoldier> LinuxLover4: so, you're not in your Linux install right now?
<LinuxLover4> nope, it wont start up
<tempspace> LinuxLover4: It doesn't look like the kernel where the patch is has been pushed into intrepid yet
<n8tuser> LinuxLover4 -> whats your hardware like? quad super duper fast cpu, gigs of mem,?
<onetinsoldier> LinuxLover4: roger.. darn.
<LinuxLover4> dual xeon 2.4ghz, 1gb ram, RAID!
<LinuxLover4> RAID1
<zsquareplusc> LinuxLover4: if it doesnt start because of the kernel, an option can be: use live cd to boot, mount -o remount,dev then chroot to the disk and apt-get install an other kernel
<LinuxLover4> dang it, my dad says i have to be in bed by 11, no server tonight :9
<shiMMer> how can i know i using ath5k or ath9k?
<zsquareplusc> shiMMer: lsmod  lists used modules
<n8tuser> shiMMer -> for an atheros chip?  lshw -C network
<onetinsoldier> Heston: are you on the box that has this problem right now? or is it next to you?
<LinuxLover4> zsquareplusc: it sounds easier to just reinstall then apt-get update
<Heston> onetinsoldier, im currently using it with a wired connection
<shiMMer> here my result=http://paste.ubuntu.com/92582/
<onetinsoldier> Heston: ahh, cool. i don't know that i can help really. but what happens if you do --> ifup eth1  ...?
<acasla> hey
<acasla> anyone done a usb bridge between ubuntu and mac?
<Zoohouse> Whats the flag so that I can close terminal and have the program to continue to run? Example: I open terminal and run xchat. I want to close terminal but have xchat to continue what flag do a add so it can stay on?
<Heston> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<shiMMer> then,i use ath5k or ath9k??
<stan> why do my arrow keys insert ABCD (via windows/putty) in 'vi', but not in 'vim' ?
<zsquareplusc> Zoohouse: append & to command line or use ctrl+z and "bg"
<onetinsoldier> Heston: roger.. have you looked into the network-manager? anything in there for it at all?
<Zoohouse> thanks!
<Heston> onetinsoldier, when I check edit wireless connections, nothing appears, however I can see the network in KWifiManager
<gleesond> anyone know how to install icon sets that you download from gnome-look?
<Heston> although it doesnt allow me to connect
<Lemonwedge> so, what do i install to be able to recognize windows audio formats?
<onetinsoldier> Heston: but only you're wired network? is that all you can see in there?
<dnyy> what format does an icon have to be for the menu?
<onetinsoldier> Heston: so what's showing up in there for wireless or eth1?
<Zoohouse> zsquareplusc: thank you
<shiMMer> then,i use ath5k or ath9k??
<onetinsoldier> !mediubuntu | Lemonwedge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu
<shiMMer> how can i know my driver is best for ath5k or ath9k?
<onetinsoldier> !medibuntu | Lemonwedge
<ubottu> Lemonwedge: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bork> After reinstalling Intrepid: when my laptop comes out of suspend, the wireless networks that I expect do not show up in network-manager's tools, and I can't connect to them. Everything works before suspending, though. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<Heston> onetinsoldier, well like I said, in the regular network connections, I cant find my wireless network, however KWifiManager seems to find it alright
<Arrowhead212002> ﻿does anyone know of any good tablet utilities for ubuntu i.e. convert writing to txt
<onetinsoldier> Heston: yeah, i don't know really, sorry. i'm no good at wireless problems
<tempspace> I've always wondered how good Ubuntu's paid support is
<Heston> onetinsoldier, no problem, I've got someone else helping me right now aswell so dont worry about it
<LinuxLover4> zsquareplusc: i actually just started up the ubuntu server isntallation disk and chose recue mode, then exectued a shell on root, now im running apt-get update. will that fix my problem then? will that update the kernel?
<onetinsoldier> Heston: ok, good luck
<Heston> thanks
<Lemonwedge> how do i clear a rewritable disk?
<onetinsoldier> Lemonwedge: reformat it?
<Lemonwedge> theres a song on it but it wont delete
<Lemonwedge> sure
<onetinsoldier> what format is it in?
<onetinsoldier> ext3?
<Lemonwedge> cdda
<Lemonwedge> i think
<onetinsoldier> Lemonwedge: oh, this a cd/dvd disk?
<Lemonwedge> yes
<onetinsoldier> r/w?
<Lemonwedge> yes
<Lemonwedge> oh nevermind
<onetinsoldier> i think you have to mount it as udf filesystem type
<Lemonwedge> it just says cd-r
<Lemonwedge> but is there still a way to reformat it?
<shiMMer> how can i know im using 32bit or 64bit?
<onetinsoldier> Lemonwedge: i would think so... but you'd have to do it as udf filesystem type. i'm not familiar with doing udf stuff really. i should learn how to do it
<onetinsoldier> hey, anyone know how to reformat a cd-rw?
<ushimitsudoki> shiMMer: uname -a
<Theshark> can you mount a filesystem over the net somehow?  i have DD-wrt and i also have a telenet account to.
<stan> uname -a if it says i386 or i686 its 32bit, x86_64 is 64 bit.
<Lemonwedge> meh, maybe i should just use windows to do this
<onetinsoldier> Lemonwedge: you probably want to have a look at these packages... udftools, libudf0
<Lemonwedge> i need it to be able to put music on itunes and play on a stereo
<onetinsoldier> Lemonwedge: there might be a frontend that can make use of them, such as gnomebaker or k3b
<Lemonwedge> if i reformat it will i be able to do that?
<shiMMer>  2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<terryx> when i am trying to install unrar...its says not authanticated...why?..should i install or not?
<shiMMer> i686=64bit?
<stan> uname -a if it says i386 or i686 its 32bit, x86_64 is 64 bit.
<ushimitsudoki> shiMMer: no. that is 32-bit build
<shiMMer> owh..ok2..
<stan> terryx: the package you are trying to install isnt signed by a key apt recognises.
<rraj_be> Could any one give me a irc channel name to discuss about electronics . ..please
<terryx> so what i do?...i want to extract rar file
<onetinsoldier> Lemonwedge: i don't know. you'd have to keep asking
<stan> terryx, just install it
<terryx> ok
<stan> terryx, what are you typing to install it?
<Don_Miguel> rraj_be, you might try asking in #Freenode
<terryx> .rar file
<terryx> u mean from terminal?
<stan> terryx, so you type '.rar file' and it said something about it not being aithenticated?
<Heston> rraj_be, ##electronics
<rraj_be> ok thanks Don_Miguel
<terryx> no...i goto package manager and select it..then its shows its can;t me trusted..something like this...
<stan> terryx -- if your doing it from the GUI i dunno :(.
<stan> i am running 8.04 and unrar installs without a warning.
<terryx> its all right i have done..and its extracting files now
<whileimhere> Is there a way to show the keycodes in the terminal as you press a button on the keyboard or on a joystick?
<terryx> what difference with terminal and gui?
<ardchoille> terryx: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<terryx> ok
<terryx> wait
<Don_Miguel> rraj_be, #Freenode is the NETWORK help channel .. they have a better idea of what channels exist here
<Don_Miguel> rraj_be, good luck !
<rraj_be> :) ok Don_Miguel  i got that channel
<w3rd__> or just type in /list
<rraj_be> merry christmas Don_Miguel
<Don_Miguel> TY !
<terryx> so i open it from text editor?
<Haberdasher> Whether I choose the first option to try ubuntu without any change, or the second one to simply install ubuntu, I always end up at the cmd prompt
<ardchoille> terryx: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Haberdasher> The cmd prompt shows ubuntu@ubuntu~$
<rraj_be> :)
<Haberdasher> Not sure what to do here
<ardchoille> terryx: don't need sudo for this
<ardchoille> !terminal | Haberdasher
<ubottu> Haberdasher: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Theshark> anyone here useing DD-wrt?
<terryx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92590/
<Haberdasher> I'm just trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Haberdasher> and I end up there
<ardchoille> terryx: ok, in terminal do:  sudo apt-get update
<terryx> i don;t want to update
<Zygot> Theshark: Oh yeah, it's the bomb
<Haberdasher> I don't really know what to do here. I tried "startx", but that didn't work.
<ardchoille> terryx: updating your sources is a good thing to do now and then
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: hmm, doesn't seem like you should get a command prompt if you choose to install. what type of installer did you download? the regular LiveCD one? or the alternate installer?
<ardchoille> terryx: this won't take you to the next ubuntu release, it just updates your sources
<Zygot> Theshark: what router you got?
<Haberdasher> The regular desktop LiveCD
<terryx> before i was doing update my ubuntu gets corrupted and goes to shell while loading
<Haberdasher> The name of the iso I downloaded is ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386
<Haberdasher> If that helps at all
<ardchoille> terryx: I don't see how that can happen, update just refreshes your sources list, trust me, it's safe
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: ok... roger
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: i don't know what's wrong
<terryx> are u sure?...because i am using wubi..like dual boot, install inside windows xp........
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: you should get a gui installer though when you're choosing to install
<ardchoille> terryx: if you're not going to accept advice from people, how do you expect to resolve problems?
<Haberdasher> Yeah, that's what I got on my desktop when I installed ubuntu, but I just end up at the terminal when I try on my laptop
<terryx> ok i do that...
<ardchoille> terryx: nevermind then
<Haberdasher> I already have vista installed on my laptop, if that helps
<Haberdasher> And XP on my desktop
<terryx> i said i do that...ok
<Haberdasher> Blargh, ubuntu hates me ='(
<Haberdasher> lol
<IndyGunFreak> why do you thinkm it hates you?
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: you can keep asking about this or, you might get better luck in a couple of day from now(day after christmas).
<Haberdasher> I actually have a thread open about it on the forums
<mortici> Haberdasher: whats the dilly-o
<Haberdasher> Everytime I try to install the 8.10 version of ubuntu, I end up at a terminal
<mortici> Haberdasher: do you get any error messages
<shadowClone> hi
<onetinsoldier> IndyGunFreak: he get a command prompt terminal when he clicks on install ubuntu to the hard drive on his laptop. he says the installer started ok for him on his dekstop system tho, but not working on his laptop
<Haberdasher> Nope
<mortici> what happens when you type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<mortici> minus the ?
<IndyGunFreak> oneseventeen|afk: could just be some oddbal hardware.. its not that uncommon for some machines to have probs w/ the live CD.. thats why there's an alternate install CD.
<Haberdasher> One second, rebooting my laptop and trying that
<namespace> just out of curiosity, what are the instabilities with wubi?
<mortici> you might not have the x system installed, lack of video drivers, lack of a login manager or lack of a desktop enviroment, which would mean you only got the base system installed :)
<shiMMer> hi2..my wireless was great now :)
<vpew> can anyone tell me how to get netstat working properly in the command promp? it works but then it disappears and a bunch of crap replaces it
<namespace> define "a bunch of crap"
<Haberdasher> mortici, actually, I did try to install ubuntu 8.04
<badfish69> for some reason after i rebooted my oss reverted to onboard audio instead of my newly installed soundblaster. it worked fine before reboot
<onetinsoldier> i take it he means other text
<Haberdasher> But I accidentally installed it without a kernel, because I'm an idiot D:
<mortici> Haberdasher: no such thing :) you just didn't know any better :)
<vpew> a bunch of lines that look like this:
<vpew> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     15209    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<IndyGunFreak> Haberdasher: maybe you should try the alt. install CD
<mortici> Haberdasher: but you just installed 8.10 correct?
<shadowClone> i installed kvirc, but can't see it in gnome menu?
 * mortici loves irssi :)
<Org-Mode> me 2
<LinuxLover4> how do i upgrade my 8.10 server kernel?
<Haberdasher> I'll try that if mortici's method doesn't work, IndyGunFreak
<namespace> vpew: have you tried piping the output to less?
<mortici> Haberdasher: we can usually figure out what the issue is and go from there
<shiMMer> how to install flash player.i cant watching video on youtube.please help..
<IndyGunFreak> shadowClone: well, its a KDE app, so it may just not have been placed properly.. you can manually add it, or use an IRC client that doesn't suck (really, kvirc is awful)
<vpew> what does that mean?
<onetinsoldier> shadowClone: try starting it from command line. not everything goes to the gnome menu. you could also intall the 'menu' package, which you probably don't have installed.
<mortici> id suggest running the command i told you first
<namespace> uh..."netstat | less"
<mortici> Haberdasher: then see what happens, and we will go from there
<Haberdasher> mortici, it says command not found
<mortici> i just switched back to gnome and man am i happy i did, kde4 just angered me
<mortici> Haberdasher: ok do this
<shadowClone> thanx onetinsoldier
<Papi> Hello guys
<bmk789> is there a browser in the repos that can scale pages like the android/iphone browser?
<mortici> Haberdasher: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Papi> Anyone know how to use virtualbox??
<onetinsoldier> shadowClone: you're welcome. whether the menu package will make it show up in the gnome menu though, i'm not sure
<Papi> It crashes on me during format
<mortici> Papi: what crashes?
<Haberdasher> It said Stopping GNOME Display Manager [OK], then Starting GNOME Display Manager [OK]
<mortici> and then?
<onetinsoldier> shadowClone: if you want to add it to the gnome menu, i know how. just ask
<Papi> Virtual drives
<Haberdasher> But it just went back to the ubuntu@ubuntu-thing and it's waiting for input
<shadowClone> well i guess i'll just add it manually
<Papi> Drive*
<Papi> When i am in xp setup
<bullgard4> VWhat is meant by 'kernel process'?
<Papi> To emulate it
<kenotic> Evening everyone
<kenotic> Marry Christmas
<onetinsoldier> Merry Christmas kenotic
<mortici> Haberdasher: okie what video card do you use?
<Papi> During format screen it leaves me at 20% Blackens screens and my mouse barely moves
<Haberdasher> HD 3470 Hybrid
<mortici> Papi: so when your installing XP, and its formatting the "hdd" it crashes?
<mortici> Haberdasher: ATI?
<Papi> Evening.
<Haberdasher> Yes
<mortici> Haberdasher: okie can you tell me the output from: glxinfo|grep direct
<neeto> where is the 'trash bin' stored on xubuntu?
<Papi> Well it doesn't freeze
<mortici> Papi: it doesn't freeze, or it just gets slow?
<mortici> Papi: how big did you make your virtual drive, the .vbx file....?
<onetinsoldier> mortici: he's not likely to have direct rendering running from livecd... heck, i didn't even have that after doing a fill install
<Haberdasher> mortici, it says "Error: unable to open display"
<onetinsoldier> full*
<c9s> hi all, how do i solve this problem? dpkg: error processing amule-utils (--remove): cannot remove `/usr/share/man/fr/man1/amulecmd.1.gz': Stale NFS file handle
<namespace> neeto: ~/.local/share/...
<Papi> It gets really slow
<mortici> onetinsoldier: he already installed 8.10
<Papi> 10 Gigs
<mortici> onetinsoldier: hes not running from livecd
<c9s> hi all, how do i solve this problem? \r dpkg: error processing amule-utils (--remove): cannot remove `/usr/share/man/fr/man1/amulecmd.1.gz': Stale NFS file handle
<neeto> namespace: thank you
<mortici> Haberdasher: are you running from a livecd or from an installed boot?
<Papi> I opened a chat dialogue with you btw
<c9s> but i dont have nfs client or ?
<onetinsoldier> mortici: Haberdasher has? ok.. i thought he was having problems getting install to his laptop. sorry
<Haberdasher> I'm running from a CD
<shiMMer> how to install flash player?
<onetinsoldier> shiMMer: on 8.10 64-bit?
<badfish69> new sound card quit working after reboot in hardy?
<Haberdasher> I think I've installed the 8.04 base system with my old ubuntu CD I used for my desktop
<Haberdasher> But installed it without a kernel
<cebobbitt> any one use puppy?
<IndyGunFreak> Haberdasher: installed w/o a kernel?  how did you manage that
<mortici> Haberdasher: okie so your having trouble loading the livecd gui?
<IndyGunFreak> thats a bit like saying you built a computer w/o a motherboard
<Haberdasher> It gave me a yes/no option to continue, and I accidentally chose yes, lol
<mortici> Haberdasher: from 8.10 correct?
<shiMMer> 32bit
<LinuxLover4> whats the latest kernel image #?
<Haberdasher> Yes mortici
<shiMMer> flash player on 32bit
<mortici> Haberdasher: ahhh i see, i thought you were having trouble with an installation :)
<mortici> Haberdasher: as in an already installed os, but no GUI :)
<mortici> Haberdasher: im special and the beer is flowing :)
<Haberdasher> =P
<Haberdasher> I actually had some weird issues while installing 8.04
<mortici> Haberdasher: i would suggest you try the alternate cd real quick
<onetinsoldier> shiMMer: well, on cammand line just do an  apt-cache search firefox flash  and see what you come up with
<mortici> Haberdasher: you wouldn't have any specail hardware would you?
<badfish69> also, i can't read a 1 gig compactflash card but the 32mb works fine
<Haberdasher> Nope
<shadowClone> shimmer: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<shiMMer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92601/
<shiMMer> yes too
<mortici> Haberdasher: hmmmmm thats weird that you would get no visual on the 8.10 livecd but it would work on the 8.04
<Haberdasher> Ha, that's actually what I used to install ubuntu on my desktop, the alternateCD
<mortici> Haberdasher: best bet would be to use the altCD and see if it works
<onetinsoldier> shiMMer: yep.. install that
<Haberdasher> Should I download the amd64 one, or the i386?
<shiMMer> i try
<onetinsoldier> ok
<namespace> Haberdasher: depends on what processor you have
<Haberdasher> AMD it is!
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: 64-bit
<solmakou> how well does the 64bit ubuntu handle?
<Haberdasher> ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Haberdasher> That's the one I'm currently downloading
<onetinsoldier> grab it
<Haberdasher> Which will take over 4hours because my internet sucks =(
<namespace> Haberdasher: dude, you gotta get out of the stone age
<gandhii> solmakou:  works fine for me..   i use both the 64 bit mythbuntu and the ubuntustudio distros
<bullgard4> VWhat is meant by 'kernel process'?
<Haberdasher> Lol, can't really afford better internet
<Haberdasher> Pay $30/month for this crap, downloading at 60kbps
<Haberdasher> 3 hours 30mins
<mib_cu7fh4j9> can someone help me with a problem i have logging out
<mib_cu7fh4j9> or shutting down, rather
<mortici> Haberdasher: do you have an amd64 proc?
<Haberdasher> Yes, I do
<mortici> Haberdasher: okie just making sure :D
<Haberdasher> =)
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: state your problem
<Haberdasher> Thanks for your help, I'm off for the night, happy holidays!
<namespace> yeah, that would suck if you waited 4+ hours for the d/l and then found out that it was the wrong file
<mib_cu7fh4j9> i press shut down, and i get a dialog that requirs me to put in my root password before it allows me to shut down
<onetinsoldier> Haberdasher: good luck, merry christmas
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: and when you enter the password, does it work?
<mib_cu7fh4j9> yeah
<namespace> mib_cu7fh4j9: ok, so if it works, what is the problem?
<mib_cu7fh4j9> yes. i just don't understand why i need to put in my root password to shut down
<mib_cu7fh4j9> i have no other users so i don't think it's that
<skar> hi, any one know of  a utility that can show list of files on a jfs partition, if not recover?
<mib_cu7fh4j9> i need to put in a root password each time i want to shut down
<mib_cu7fh4j9> no matter how old the session is
<mib_cu7fh4j9> i wanted to try to diagnose what it is
<CallumEEEPC> Hello can someone please help me with EEEUbuntu please?
<onetinsoldier> interesting. i don't have to put my root password in to shut down, from X
 * Haberdasher is back from the dead
<CallumEEEPC> How do you add windows to the task bar?
<jblp> Merry Xmas everyone.!
<Haberdasher> I just noticed something. When I installed ubuntu on my desktop, I had to create an ubuntu folder under C
<CallumEEEPC> Like when you minizmize a window it doesnt sit on the task bar
<onetinsoldier> jblp: merry christmas!
<Haberdasher> With a bunch of files in it, would I have to do the same on my laptop?
<jblp> Thank you
<etan> presently i used ubuntu hardy, if i want ubuntu intrepid which one is better, upgrade hardy or fresh install
<jblp> Just had to sign in my phone to send this message
<jblp> Good night all
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<therealnanotube> CallumEEEPC: right click panel, select add to panel, choose "window list"
<CallumEEEPC> ok ty
<mib_cu7fh4j9> it's kinda a new occurance for me too, it wasn't doing this a week ago. the root dialog thing has weird wording, too "system policy prevents stopping the when other users are logged in"
<ogre> im lookin for where snort is located. how do i do that? 'locate snort'?
<mib_cu7fh4j9> stopping the when..\
<onetinsoldier> ogre: dpkg -L <package_name> | less
<CallumEEEPC> ok that worked fine!
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: what's your output of command "groups"
<CallumEEEPC> Thanks so much
<therealnanotube> CallumEEEPC: yw. :)
<shiMMer> any1 know how to set theme on fluxbox??
<mib_cu7fh4j9> richard adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<CallumEEEPC> hey do you know how to remove the AWN dock? or dock thing.
<CallumEEEPC> I dont like it i just want a ubuntu theme
<mib_cu7fh4j9> @callum: sudo apt-get remove avant-windows navigator
<mib_cu7fh4j9> i believe
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: hmm... so it's not a groups issue. dunno then...
<mib_cu7fh4j9> sorry, avant-windows-navigator
<CallumEEEPC> Ok ty
<CallumEEEPC> I will try that thanks :)
<therealnanotube> CallumEEEPC: you could probably also just disable it from system -> preferences -> sessions (but uninstalling it like mib_cu7fh4j9 suggests sohuld also work)
<mib_cu7fh4j9> yw, make sure to take it out of your sessions, too
<mib_cu7fh4j9> system > preferences > sessions, look for anything that says  Awn or Avant windows navigator and remove it
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: go to system -> administration -> authorizations
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: see if you have the shutdown auth...
<mib_cu7fh4j9> how do i check that?
<bullgard4> VWhat is meant by 'kernel process'?
<onetinsoldier> mib_cu7fh4j9: it's a gui.. up top, themenu up top
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: it's listed there ("shutdown system..."  items)
<CallumEEEPC> on eeebuntu i dont have a sessions?
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: under powermanagement group
<onetinsoldier> mib_cu7fh4j9: it's a gui.. up top, the menu up top.... System --> Administration -> Authorizations
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: also... since it says "prevents when other users are logged in"... why not check if any other users are logged in? run a "w" command in the terminal. maybe there are some users that shouldn't be there?
<mib_cu7fh4j9> therealnanotube:  i'm sorry, i can't find it.. there are two panes, on the left there is a tree view with org and com (etc) and then the right has the details
<mib_cu7fh4j9> therealnanotube: ok! w shows 2 users
<CallumEEEPC> hey anyone know how to get the UBUNTU clear looks theme please?
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: i'mnot sure i fully understand the question. maybe if i could understand what is causing you to ask this
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: that's the one... ok, now...it's under org -> freedesktop -> hal -> power management
<therealnanotube> CallumEEEPC: hmm, well, then don't worry about the sessions, just uninstall the package.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: as in like, what are you trying to do? is this a message you're getting?
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: but first, check with a "w" to see who else is logged in...
<CallumEEEPC> Nano Tube do you know how to update the themes? i dont have the ubuntu wallpaper or clear looks theme :(
<mib_cu7fh4j9> therealnanotube: i did run 'w", there are 2 users
<mib_cu7fh4j9> however, they both are the same name (richard)
<davenull> Hello everyone. :)
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: ok, i assume that's you... one of them must be the one running x-session-manager, the other your terminal. ok, so no other users... well, find that shutdown authorization, and see what it says.
<mib_cu7fh4j9> not sure why there are two users, if i go to system > admin > users and groups there is only me and root
<CallumEEEPC> Merry Xmas to you ALL also.
<therealnanotube> CallumEEEPC: sorry, i've never played with themes, cuz i've always been happy with the default ubuntu theme. :)
<mib_cu7fh4j9> therealnanotube: which shut  down authorization in particular
<davenull> mib_cu7fh4j9: Each time you login, whether in X or via CLI, it shows your username.
<mib_cu7fh4j9> there are several under power-managment
<CallumEEEPC> yeah I have also, yet i have eeebuntu a ubuntu thats made for eee pc out of the box
<bullgard4> onetinsoldier: http://osdir.com/ml/linux.suse.general.german/2003-05/msg03122.html says that 'ps -ef' displays 'kernel processes' in square brackets.
<mortici> CallumEEEPC: you mean this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clearlooks+Compact?content=69357
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: yea, there are two, one for "when multiple users are logged in", and one for just shutdown. look at both, doesn't hurt to see what they say.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: ok, reading
<brohken> hello there
<CallumEEEPC> No it is a brown / orange theme/
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: compare the two. for me, i have the plain shutdown as "active console = yes", and the one with multiple sessions as "active console = admin authentication". i'm guessing that for some reason ubuntu thinks there are multiple users, so asking for admin auth.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: i don't speak german though. however....
<mib_cu7fh4j9> ok, for "multiple users" it doesn't look like anyone is granted permissions. for just shutdown, it looks the same
<CallumEEEPC> Thanks for trying though, It comes default on Ubuntu 8.10
<akahige1> my video performance has been borked since upgrading to Intrepid.  my assumption has been that it's an xorg problem, but I'm wondering if it might be a kernel issue... anyone have a thought on that?
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: this is not addressing the root cause (as in, WHY ubuntu thinks there are multiple users), but you can probably fix it by setting "active console = yes" in the multiple users shutdown autherization.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: i think it means exactly what it says it means... it's a process that is running from kernel code, rather than from an application/program
<mib_cu7fh4j9> there only difference between the two is in multiple it says admin auth and the normal shutdown it only says "yes"
<mib_cu7fh4j9> so you want me to change the "admin auth" to yes
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: right, that should fix the symptom, at least.
<bullgard4> onetinsoldier: So a 'kernel process' in your definition is a daughter process?
<mib_cu7fh4j9> therealnanotube: ok, thanks a lot for your patience!
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: think of it as the difference between a driver and a plain old regular program
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: no prob, hope it helps :)
<CallumEEEPC> See i have the CRUX theme etc,
<mib_cu7fh4j9> therealnanotube: i'm the only "user" on this computer so i don't particularly care why my computer thinks there are 2 users on
<CallumEEEPC> But no Ubuntu 8.10 orange / brown theme
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: well, yea... but i'm just curious :)
<gaminggeek> anyone know if there is a way to get compiz to start after you have enabled compositing in metacity?
<CallumEEEPC> May i aks what compiz is?
<CallumEEEPC> ask*
<gaminggeek> CallumEEEPC: you may it is "desktop effects"
<CallumEEEPC> Oh Ok thanks! :)
<gaminggeek> :)
<mib_cu7fh4j9> what's the command to rename again
<mib_cu7fh4j9> you handle, that is
<onetinsoldier> mib_cu7fh4j9: mv
<davenull> mib_cu7fh4j9: /nick
<therealnanotube> mib_cu7fh4j9: aha, found something. this may be it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/287715
<CallumEEEPC> Oh I know!
<davenull> sticky: There you go.
<CallumEEEPC> The theme I want is Human!
<CallumEEEPC> I don't have the theme Human! or the background :(
<therealnanotube> sticky: what was wrong with mib_cu7fh4j9 ?
<davenull> CallumEEEPC: You can find that one on gnome-look.org :)
<bullgard4> onetinsoldier: I know the difference between a driver and a plain old regular program. But I cannot see how this enlightens the meanin g of a kernel process.
<davenull> bullgard4: What do you need to know?
<CallumEEEPC> Ok i found the theme human and installed it
<CallumEEEPC> yet the menu bars/desk top bars arent orange lol
<CallumEEEPC> only the window is orange
<davenull> bullgard4: A kernel process, simply put, is a process that is run in kernel space, and has access to kernel operations that a user process(one you or another user runs) does not have access to.
<bullgard4> davenull: I would like to know what is meant by 'kernel process'.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: i'm not sure how to explain it other than it's kernel code running in user space
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: if i do  ps aus | less... i have several of these...  [scsi_eh_0] [scsi_eh_1], ect
<CallumEEEPC> anyone please help or know how to change the colour of the desk bars?
<CallumEEEPC> the bar on top and bottom?
<CallumEEEPC> or should i reboot?
<davenull> bullgard4: Kernel processes are the processes the *are* the kernel itself, running on your system.
<bullgard4> davenull: Thank you very much for providing me this excellent definition. --  A happy Christmas to you.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: since i have the kernel headers install on my system, i did a.... locate scsi_eh
<Kira> In Intrepid Ibex server, which apt packages do I need to install so I can start the GNOME environment when I need it?
<bullgard4> davenull: onetinsoldier has provided an excellent explanation. So my curiosity is satisfied.
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: and i come up with hits on that ONLY from kernel headers. if i had the kernel source on my system, i would come up with more hits... but i would get hits only from the kernel type of files
<parrot> im a parrot
<brohken> whats everyone up to tonight?
<parrot> whats everyone up to tonight?
<Photoguy> This morning?
<Photoguy> :)
<parrot> This morning?
<brohken> night here, heh
<parrot> :)
<parrot> night here, heh
<brohken> just installed xchat... not a bad irc client
<onetinsoldier> bullgard4: ok, cool :-)
<bullgard4> onetinsoldier: I grepped the Ubuntu kernel Documentation. I found two hits. But they did not explain the meaning.
<Photoguy> Merry Christmas!
<parrot>  onetinsoldier: I grepped the Ubuntu kernel Documentation. I found two hits. But they did not explain the meaning.
<brohken> u2
<parrot> Merry Christmas!
<parrot> u2
<onetinsoldier> Merry Christmas all
<parrot> Merry Christmas all
<brohken> sorry
<parrot> sorry
<nnull> does ubuntu like ATI cards as much as Nvidia cards?
<parrot> does ubuntu like ATI cards as much as Nvidia cards?
<brohken> not yet i dont think
<parrot> not yet i dont think
<nnull> yea as in ive used many nvidia cards on ubuntu no problems, wondering if i should expect some with ATI card
<therealnanotube> bullgard4: if you really want to know the details, http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596005658/ :)
<parrot> yea as in ive used many nvidia cards on ubuntu no problems, wondering if i should expect some with ATI card
<parrot> bullgard4: if you really want to know the details, http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596005658/ :)
<Kira> Hasn't ATI started supplying official Linux drivers?
<parrot> Hasn't ATI started supplying official Linux drivers?
 * nnull shoots the parrot
<bullgard4> !ops | parrot
<ubottu> parrot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * parrot shoots the parrot
<nnull> not sure, that's what i was asking :D
<parrot> !ops | parrot
<ubottu> parrot, please see my private message
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble mounting a HDD (usb) http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1117978/Screenshot-Error.png.html                          and              http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1117978/Screenshot-Error.png.html
<parrot> parrot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<parrot> parrot, please see my private message
<parrot> I'm having trouble mounting a HDD (usb) http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1117978/Screenshot-Error.png.html
<brohken>  /quit
<therealnanotube> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<parrot> !ops
<parrot> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<regeya> o_O
<shiMMer> all linux expert
<parrot> o_O
<Tim__Reichhart> could anybody tell me how to unmount my whole old hard drive and put it onto a new hard drive
<parrot> all linux expert
<regeya> oh yay someone has the stupidest possible bot here, eh?
<parrot> could anybody tell me how to unmount my whole old hard drive and put it onto a new hard drive
<parrot> oh yay someone has the stupidest possible bot here, eh?
<saturnDriver> seriously is this a bot that just copies everything people say
<gnomefreak> parrot: ehat is the reaason  you called ops?
<Photoguy> No..
<regeya> 00:10 < parrot> o_O
<regeya> 00:10 < Tim__Reichhart> could anybody tell me how to unmount my whole old hard drive and put it onto a new hard drive
 * regeya breaks his middle mouse button...sorry
<Photoguy> He didn't copy me exactly.
<parrot> seriously is this a bot that just copies everything people say
<onetinsoldier> Tim__Reichhart: perhaps the 'dd command. see it's man page. or perhaps search for this utility on google  Ghost Unix(aka g4u)
<saturnDriver> oh, so he was just flooding
<regeya> um.  ops were called because of parrot, gnomefreak. :-)
<Cwo_Masivers> where are you make Ubuntu Linux?
<davenull> nalioth: Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> regeya: he called us
<Cwo_Masivers> hey
<Cwo_Masivers> where do you from?
<gtsfx> wow. xchat auto joins this net. ghey
<Photoguy> Are there any sane people here to answer my question?
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble mounting a HDD (usb) http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1117978/Screenshot-Error.png.html                          and              http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1117978/Screenshot-Error.png.html
<FloodBot2> Photoguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<level1> !list > level1
<ubottu> level1, please see my private message
<regeya> gnomefreak...check the log.  parrot is aptly named :->
<onetinsoldier> Tim__Reichhart:  Ghost Unix  -  search for that on google. some people think its overkill for what they need, but it is supposed to ghost HDD's without any fancy networking or whatever. but i can't say i ever used it
<l3d> ok I installed php5 and now am wondering where I should point the interpreter at so I can run php for the server
<onetinsoldier> Tim__Reichhart: ok, this might better since you want to umount your whole hard drive, it contains Ghost for Unix(g4u)  -->  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<davenull> l3d: Ok, what exactly are you asking, the php5 package *is* the php interpreter, or did I miss something?
<l3d> ok I am running abyss and would like to make it work with php
<John_a`> hello
<dishiwei> hi
<John_a`> wow a lot of people in here!
<John_a`> how are you doing dishiwei
<dishiwei> wow?
<dishiwei> o
<voland> hello all
<John_a`> hi voland
<dishiwei> john_a~ am en is bad
<John_a`> ?
<dishiwei> english is bad
<kaimerra> If something in my kernel config says "is not set" does that mean its not compiled in there? or can i just put "=y" to enable it?
<dishiwei> my english is bad
<taha> quit
<poncho> hello hello
<kaimerra> heyo
<voland> Merry Xmas to you all (I live in russia so time=yourtime+1 day) I'm orthodox, but it costs nothing for me to wish you a Merry Christmas!
<poncho> hey, do you guys know anything about how to install linux on an iphone 3g
<poncho> ?
<poncho> well, merry Xstmas
<Rakko> you too
<chyea> hey all. is there a way to use apt-get install to install vi/vim with syntax highlighting option enabled?
<Rakko> no idea about iphone
<chyea> it seems the one it installed doesn't have this enabled.
<chyea> or, compiled without it.
<svensko_laptop> hello, does anyone here know how to extract an xorg.conf from a liveCD?
<svensko_laptop> i looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it isn't a proper xorg
<Kira> which apt packages are responsible for providing the GNOME desktop environment?
<davenull> chyea: You have to set it up in your ~/.vimrc file, or vim will not have hilighting.
<Kira> "aptitude search gnome" hasn't revealed anything useful.
<poncho> darn.. i want to install linux on my iphone, i've been trying without success
<dishiwei> ÄĸöÊÇÖÐÎĵÄ?
<chyea> davenull, but the "vi --version" command says that the syntax option is not available. when i do ":syntax on" it also says the same thing.
<davenull> chyea: Be sure to install the 'vim-runtime' package, and then run 'vimtutor'. At the bottom is the path to the example .vimrc you can copy, hilighting is enabled on that.
<ilmob> ok so after 7 grueling hours and much help I was advised that my computer boots to ipv6 vs ipv4 and in order for me to get the internet to work properly I have to get ipv4 with dhcp working. after 3 hours of researching I have come to nothing but dead ends is there anyone who can help?
<davenull> chyea: VI, or vim?
<chyea> vim, sorry.
<davenull> chyea: Install 'vim-runtime', that is what has that option.
<chyea> i made a alias for vi -> vim, so i've got a habbit of calling it that. =X
<svensko_laptop> is there a way to exit X in the live CD?
<svensko_laptop> to get to the framebuffer?
<onetinsoldier> chyea: hi... what vim package(s) do you have installed... do,   dpkg -l 'vim*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}'
<Kira> (nvm, I forgot to use "aptitude update" first after switching mirror)
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it apperas to be installed in the repository..still i can't find itin my applications list
<davenull> svensko_laptop: <ctrl><alt><F1>
<Tim__Reichhart> which hard drive would be best for smb server IDE or SATA?
<svensko_laptop> davenull: i am interested in completely existing X
<onetinsoldier> chyea: ok, never mind, i guess you got it figured out
<svensko_laptop> i am attempting to use Xorg -configure to write a new xorg.conf to carry over to a different OS
<chyea> onetinsoldier: i only have vim-tiny, and vim-common. will vim-runtime fix this?
<svensko_laptop> i don't want to have to go through the effort of an install and all
<davenull> svensko_laptop: Do that, then 'killall gnome && sudo killall gdm
<davenull> svensko_laptop: No guarantees though, but since it is the live CD, no biggie.
<svensko_laptop> gnome: no process killed
<davenull> svensko_laptop: Hmmm...
<svensko_laptop> is it possible to configure an xorg.conf while inside of X?
<ilmob> please? I've spend over 10 hours just trying to get the internet to work:(
<svensko_laptop> do you see what i'm trying to do?
<freeagy> hi anibody know eeebuntu irc?
<chyea> onetinsoldier, davenull: installing vim-runtime did not enable syntax highlighting.
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it apperas to be installed in the repository..still i can't find itin my applications list
<davenull> chyea: What buntu version?
<davenull> DarkKnight: Drupal is accesable from the web browser, it is a php cms, not an application.
<freeagy> eeebuntu :)
<rueffer> is there a program for an ipod
<Demetrius> Hello :)
<svensko_laptop> found the location! apparently it's in /var/log
<chyea> davenull: hardy-something. i don't recall the exact version number - it was several months ago that i installed it.
<hendershot> can anyone help me pick out a new linux distro for this computer here are the stats
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 362/367MB, 118 proc's, 16.24h up
<svensko_laptop> i removed /tmp/.X0-lock, then Xorg -configure and it gave me an error saying it could not overwrite /var/log/xorg.0.log
<voland> have anybody tried to set up network on VirtulaBox 2.1? I need to give internet access to guest using host interfase as a bridge
<onetinsoldier> chyea: ok... then try,  vim-full
<DarkKnight> davenull; i have seen some people use drupal..and its easy to use them....so how do i access them from the browser
<svensko_laptop> hendershot: puppylinux is pretty fast
<svensko_laptop> 90 MB, loads directly into RAM
<svensko_laptop> minimal set up, high ease of use
<svensko_laptop> not the prettiest thing though
<davenull> DarkKnight: It is like a website. http://localhost/drupal/
<hendershot> svensko_laptop: thank you,,, i was hoping that it like looks nice
<onetinsoldier> chyea: yo do know that after you start vim you have to enter a 'vim command' to enable syntax highlighting.. correct?
<onetinsoldier> you*
<hendershot> is there anything that would look niec prefreably something like mac
<svensko_laptop> you can't have 700 mhz, 300 mbs of ram, and a nice looking OS ;)
<davenull> chyea: Read this 4 posts down, instructions :) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+question/6111
<Demetrius> Baby Steps for installing 3rd party software on Ubuntu 8.10...when you have a moment...I'm a totla beginner...so please be gentle and help me understand :)
<hendershot> svensko_laptop: my xp looked great
<chyea> onetinsoldier: i know. i use vim every day at work, just not on ubuntu. i'm being lazy and not manually compiling. it looks like vim-full should do the trick.
<hendershot> svensko_laptop: would SUSE look decent
<onetinsoldier> chyea: ok, cool
<svensko_laptop> are you worried about looks or speed?
<hendershot> both
<svensko_laptop> i'm sorry but you must make a compromise...
<hendershot> but mainly speed
<chyea> wow, vim-full requires 115MB =(
<hendershot> i need something that will run like on a old windows 98 computer and i mean old
<davenull> onetinsoldier: Also, and entry in .vimrc enables it by default.
<shavin> where can i fine tune colors  and brightness of screen etc of my laptop in 8.10?
<Jordan_U> chyea, You might want vi-nox
<shavin> *fine tune
<onetinsoldier> davenull: true. i set that once a long time ago in the past.
<svensko_laptop> hendershot: puppylinux CAN look good, if you modify it some
<svensko_laptop> http://www.puppylinux.org/home/screenshots
<Demetrius> I'm not online with the computer I installed Ubuntu...so online updates are out of the question???? Am I being unrealistic here?
<chyea> Jordan_U: what's vi-nox? apt-cache search didn't list anything.
<hendershot> svensko_laptop: thanks ill look it up what do you think about SUSE
<svensko_laptop> SUSE will probably run poorly, it's fairly bloated
<Demetrius> I need to install my Nvideea chipset driver disk...but I don't know how to do that within Ubuntu
<svensko_laptop> with 700 mhz you really don't have a ton of options
<ilmob> 	ok so after 7 grueling hours and much help I was advised that my computer boots to ipv6 vs ipv4 and in order for me to get the internet to work properly I have to get ipv4 with dhcp working. after 3 hours of researching I have come to nothing but dead ends is there anyone who can help? please i've been trying to get internet for 10 hours :( i'm currently on another laptop
<hendershot> ahh
<hendershot> so does puppy linux have a like how do you say good programs built in
<Lillaka> hi there :)
<onetinsoldier> hendershot: the best you probably going to be able todo for a compromise is xubuntu
<Lillaka> and merry x-mas
<svensko_laptop> puppy linux comes with text editors, an excel clone, xine to watch movies with, etc
<hendershot> so like what im running now
<hendershot> which is kubuntu
<svensko_laptop> no...
<svensko_laptop> KDE = bloat
<Jordan_U> chyea, It's vim with no GUI
<hendershot> huh
<hendershot> so will it have a irc?
<davenull> ilmob: Is this a fresh install?
<svensko_laptop> it'll run slow, KDE uses a lot of resources
<shavin> I hate to say it but i wish ubuntu graphical rendering was as sharp and clear as windows. Could you suggest something guys?
<svensko_laptop> yes it has IRC
<hendershot>  yah i figured KDE blows balls once i messed with it
<shavin> I am on ;acptop compaq 6710b, maybe its a drivers issue
<shavin> *laptop
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-disable-the-ipv6-protocol.html
<ScottG489> does wget work for ftp?
<hendershot> and what is the media player for puppy linux
<svensko_laptop> xine
<ilmob> davenull: yes
<svensko_laptop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xine
<Demetrius> Would a rundown of my computer spex help here?
<hendershot> thanks svensko_laptop
<davenull> ilmob: And did you have an ethernet cable plugged into the computer during the entire install?
<ilmob> onetinsoldier: i am stupid and this is the first time I have ever used linux
<svensko_laptop> hendershot: np :)
<Lillaka> i have some problem to launch the game lbreakout 2, my monitor does not appreciate and tell me "out of range" (in full screen). I can't (or i dont know how) make it's execute in windowed version
<greenfuji1> i'd like to make by wireless card ip static. How can you do this?
<ilmob> davenull: no it does not have an ethernet port
<JDStone> and I need some advice
<JDStone> alright, I'm creating my RAID 5 array
<JDStone> and I need some advice
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, how are you connecting to the internet?
<JDStone> what should I set for the --layout option
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: i've never disbaled ipv6 myself. just trying to give you a web page that shows how
<JDStone> http://linux.die.net/man/8/mdadm
<JDStone> aka, parity
<hendershot> svensko_laptop: what would be the best thing i can do for making my grafics look like a windows xp
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hello again :)
<ilmob> davenull: I am on a windows machine lol
<svensko_laptop> hendershot: why is installing windows XP not an option?
<garrett88> greenfujil : i could be wrong but im pretty sure you can only control that thru your router.
<P2E> merry christmas, all...I have a hopefully easy question.... I'm using 8.10 and just want ubuntu to start x and run something. no gdm, no window manager, no nothing except the app I choose. what do I need to change?
<hendershot> hello Son_of_Demetrius
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: you can use whatever editor you want, you don't have to use 'vi'
<ilmob> onetinsoldier: I don't know what your talking about don;t I just type this in terminal?
<ilmob> line by line
<ilmob> ??
<davenull> ilmob: No, on the box with the issues? What kind of internet connection does it have, without ethernet, that leaves us with ISDN, tokenring, dial-up, and a few others.
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx..4 the recognition hendershot :)
<Lillaka> can someone tell me how to play that game in windowed mode (and not full beceause "out of range"-Syndrom) ?
<Lillaka> I have Ubuntu 8.04
<ilmob> oh I use a wifi pcmcia adapter
<ilmob> that works
<hendershot> yah no problem Son_of_Demetrius
<ilmob> all I need to know how to do is get ipv4 working
<P2E> alternatively, I could start up in regular ol' text mode...
<greenfuji1> garrett88: on windows I would set the tcp/ip to have an ip address set, i.e. 192.168.1.5, then in my router I could set up port forwarding. Currently the wireless connects randomly to any ip within 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.253. I'd like to set it. BTW, large turbo if thats what your nik is from
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm desperate to learn this Ubuntu stuff...don't wanna get personal here...just learn folks...pleasae!
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: pretty close... what that web page says. yes,except one thing, as a newuser you aren't going to wanttobe using 'vi'. do this one the command line instead...   gksu  ...then type in --> gedit
<davenull> ilmob: And you installed the drivers for it?
<hendershot> onetinsoldier: onetinsoldier what would be the best thing i can do for making my grafics look like a windows xp
<greenfuji1> ilmob: I encountered vi before and found nano much easier
<ilmob> onetinsoldier: i'm afraid I'm too stupid to understand your help
<OOOOO> o
<ilmob> davenull: yes
<Son_of_Demetrius> I don't even know how to frame my questions...help :(
<davenull> ilmob: Can you run 'ifconfig' for me, and pastebin the output for me?
<peon> greenfuji1: try set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<greenfuji1> hendershot: I use ultimate edition ubuntu and there are theme packs. one of which makes it look like windows. my BIG question though is why?
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: sorry typo's. let me put that back in...   pretty close... what that web page says. yes, except one thing, as a new user you aren't going to want to be using 'vi'. do this on the command line instead...   gksu  ...then type in --> gedit    (my blasted space bar, lol)
<ilmob> onetinsoldier: I'm lost what is vi?
<davenull> onetinsoldier: Might not be an ipv6 issue at all.
<Lillaka> (or if someone speaks french to resolve my Out of range problem can PM-me ?)
<onetinsoldier> davenull: ok. roger
<ilmob> no it is
<Lillaka> (or german)
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: vi is a text editor
<ilmob> it must be we assigned an ip and it works
<davenull> ilmob: I bet you $5 it isnt :)
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: so is gedit
<ilmob> onetinsoldier: ok I cannot follow your help lol
<ilmob> sorry
<davenull> davenull: Can you run ifconfig, and pastebin me the output.
<ilmob> it's too hard and I don' get it
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm reading these strings here...and I'm totally out of the loop...any1 have time to walk me thru some really basic basic stuff...please?
<davenull> ilmob:  Can you run ifconfig, and pastebin me the output.
<peon> Lillaka: what game?
<poncho> .. hello again guys.. i think i need to install this - libpthread
<poncho> 	- libncurses
<poncho> 	- libusb
<poncho> 	- libreadline how do i do that???
<ilmob> davenull: hold on I'll go to the linux laptop
<FloodBot2> poncho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hendershot> greenfuji1:  im used to windows mainly and i like to not be so confused when i start my computer and stuff like that see my xp got fried yesterday and im so used to windows that its hard to use this kubuntu
<Lillaka> peon: lbreakout2
<davenull> ilmob: Thank you.
<Jordan_U> shavin, What do you mean by "graphical rendering?\"?
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: it sounds like your friend from china has not done you a favor by leaving you high and dry after installing linux on your machine.
<Son_of_Demetrius> brb...
<Lillaka> peon: i have run it for the first time and make "full screen", since he starts full screen but with a error message of my screen (out of range)
 * OOOOO slaps whydoihavetodo around a bit with a large trout
<hvincent> i'm trying to fix some wankery on my eeepc. i'm basically trying to mount a different partition to /home, which i was successful with until i just reinstalled ubuntu.
<davenull> onetinsoldier: I am betting WEP key typed wrong, and he has a 169 autoconfig IP./
<hvincent> i added this to /etc/fstab:
<peon> Lillaka: isn't there is a command option?
<hvincent> /dev/sdb   /home   ext3   user   0   0
<hvincent> it's mounting the partition to /media/home, though
<hvincent> i can access all my files just fine, but it's not mounting it to /home
<ilmob> davenull: pasted :)
<davenull> ilmob: Where too?
<onetinsoldier> hendershot: sorry, but i don't know how to help much with that old system you have. i'm too used to having a powerful enough system to do whatever i wish. as i already suggested, xubuntu
<poncho> well, the thing is that i'm tryin to install linux on my iphone, and well.. it can't do it..
<ilmob> paste.ubuntu.com
<Lillaka> peon: i'm so newbee that i dont know if it's have a command option (i dont know where the game is installed)
<davenull> ilmob: Can you give me the url, there are a few thousand entries on there.
<ilmob> davenull: oh geeze sorry!
<ilmob> i'm new at this
<Lillaka> peon: i have installed the game from synaptic
<easwar> Lillaka: Alt+F2>>lbreakout2
<greenfuji1> hendershot: well kubuntu is more like windows then ubuntu as it used kde for a desktop. what more about kubuntu do you want to be like windows?
<ilmob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92634
<svensko_laptop> can anyone please tell me how i can get the explicit xorg.conf from ubuntu?
<whydoihavetodo> dd
<whydoihavetodo> dd
<farnoosh> hey, is Intrepid Ibex still missing ATI/NVIDIA drivers?
<macmacn> .. how do i delete my xfce session and start fresh ?
<ilmob> davenull: sorry about being terse earlier up there you're likely right just after 10 hours on your first day you just want to chuck the whole computer out the window
<whydoihavetodo> dd
<whydoihavetodo> d
<Lillaka> easwar: Out of range, i must make "ESC" to come back here
<Jordan_U> svensko_laptop, Whydo you want it?
<davenull> ilmob: I under stand.
<whydoihavetodo> wwww
<svensko_laptop> Jordan_U: i don't want to write one by hand and puppylinux is no cooperating with my monitor
<easwar> Lillaka: probably means Ubuntu took a too high refresh rate for your monitor
<svensko_laptop> i was hoping to steal the ubuntu xorg.conf to copy into puppylinux to get the monitor working correctly
<sara-> hag hanukkah same-ach
<davenull> ilmob: Run ping 192.168.0.135.
<peon> Lillaka: try run it from command line (terminal). lbreakout --help
<hendershot> greenfuji1: i mainly like how it looks like im on the puppylinux website and theres a vista look alike on ther i really like that.... but im thinking about just going with puppy linux and stuff like that ..
<Rakko> you too, sara
<sara-> and merry Christmas
<Lillaka> peon: can i type this in the terminal without be in the right directory ?
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: hi. i might be able to help
<svensko_laptop> please do tell :)
<peon> Lillaka yes you can
<davenull> ilmob: If you look at wlan0, you have a valid ipv4 address, wifi0 is a little trick atheros wifi cards use to make sub-adapters, ignore that on.
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: are you running ubuntu intrpid 8.10? is you current xorg.conf file pretty much empty right now?
<greenfuji1> hendershot: browse around for themes that you like. You may not need to change distributions just install the packages, just make an informed choice. like I am finding it, it will not be as easy as windows first up, but i like the change
<svensko_laptop> yes and yes
<ilmob> davenull: I assigned the ipaddress
<Jordan_U> svensko_laptop, Ubuntu just lets X configure almost everything on the fly, you might try running a liveCD of an older version of Ubuntu ( 6.06 is still supported ) which did do a lot of configuration in the Xorg.conf if you think that it will do a better job than puppy linux
<svensko_laptop> i want one as it would be in archlinux or something similar
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: please precede any messages directed at me with my nick, ok?
<ilmob> well someone just told me what to do before I went off and shot myself
<ilmob> lol
<svensko_laptop> onetinsoldier: sure
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: ok, thank you
<Lillaka> peon: it's the same result but i see now in the termin where the game is installed (maybe there is a config data i can change) i will look
<davenull> ilmob: Un-assign that, then run ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up.
<sidney> i have no sound in ubuntu 8.10
<ilmob> how do I unassign it?\
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: i will give you instruction to follow in a just a moment
<svensko_laptop> onetinsoldier: thank you
<davenull> ilmob: How did you assign it?
<ilmob> I can't remember someone just told me how and I tyoed it I actually had no idea what I was doing
<greenfuji1> sidney: more info please
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: How-To get a full /etc/X11/xorg.conf file:
<leeram207> ok
<hendershot> greenfuji1: i like linux alot.. its just im so used to the way xp looks and evverything im just like mainly trying to redo the hard drive with puppy linux on it and just redo everything again lol because some how i burned the iso file wrong and now my display is all messed up. i could try to upload a pic for you of what mine looks like now but it would take a while. what distro are you running?
<onetinsoldier> 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager  2) log out of x-windows  3) Ctrl+Alt+F1  4) login to the console termminal  4) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (ie invoke-rc.d gdm stop, this shuts down x-windows completely)  5) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in the root users home directory)
<Son_of_Demetrius> Silly question...how can I get my hands on an insruction manual for Ubunt 8.10...then I'll leave you all in peace:)
<davenull> ilmob: Can you run 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' and paste me the output?
<onetinsoldier> 6) make a backup of your old xorg.conf file first if you wish --> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  7) sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  8) now it's time to try your new xorg.conf file by starting x-windows back up --> sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> start
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: The Ubuntu forums, that is the manual, also google ubuntu geek/
<greenfuji1> hendershot: ultimate edition 2.0 gamers
<peon> Lillaka: personal config data ussualy in your home hidden directory. like .lbreakout_config or something like that you can modify it's content or you can just remove it
<leeram207> i'm not good at this
<onetinsoldier> svensko_laptop: example  -->  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<hendershot> greenfuji1: can you help me try to find a package for the kubuntu
<hendershot> greenfuji1: because i have slow internet :[
<davenull> leeram207: You will be, we all started knowing nothing :)
<sidney> ik the aydigy is listed in systen>preferences>sound but not connected and my speaker icon has a red icon over it
<Lillaka> peon: yes the terminal say me that the game is in usr/share/games/lbreakout2
<ilmob> davenull: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92639
<greenfuji1> hendershot: I'll have a google
<davenull> ilmob: Thanks :)
<sidney> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found i get that error
<greenfuji1> sidney: right click speaker icon and see if its muted
<ilmob> davenull: no thank you
<davenull> ilmob: You dont have an entry in that for the interface, that is why it doesnt work.
<leeram207>  good by!!!
<Jordan_U> hendershot, greenfuji1 "Ultimate Edition" is a poor hack of a distro, I don't recommend it if you want anything remotely stable or secure
<hendershot> greenfuji1:  thank you very much and also take a look at the puppy linux there like a few things on there that look like vista and xp
<Lillaka> peon: but no config data :(
<Son_of_Demetrius> ubuntu geek...I'll track that davenull...thank you for replying...but just one very quick agonizing question b4 I bid you all goodnight and sweet dreams...how can I laod my chipset driver cd onto Ubuntu 8.10?
<sidney> no not muted
<ilmob> davenull: that's all greek to me lol
<hendershot> Jordan_U:  i dont think my computer would even work very well on ultimate
<Jordan_U> sidney, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 358/367MB, 123 proc's, 16.53h up
<greenfuji1> jordan_U: hows so? I thought it being based on ubuntu 8.10 it would be fine. I am new to this so appreciate the input
<T1> how do i delete the temp internet files in ubuntu
<ilmob> davenull: how would I fix that?
<davenull> ilmob: Run 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces', then add these two lines at the bottom. http://paste.ubuntu.com/92642/
<sidney> with the quotes?
<easwar> T1: go through clear private data in Edit>>Preferences>>Privacy in FF
<sidney> i get no out put
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: Why do you need to, the hardware drivers are built into the kernel :)
<shavin> Jordan_U: I am not very technical, what i meant was the colours, the brightness, the sharpness. In addition to this my past experience with ubuntu on various machines has been that there has always been some amount of graphical corruption in some form. For example when a window opens, when the window is drawn. Last to last year ubuntu used to hang up when a window was launched. It was...
<shavin> ...attributed to some bug with AMD machines plus some motherboard chipset issue too.
<Lillaka> peon: i have tryed to remove definitely the game, but it seems that the "full screen option" stay anywhere (and cause out of range)
<T1> easwar: how about scanning for trojons and spybots how do i do that?
<Lillaka> peon: remove by synaptic
<Son_of_Demetrius> I have an extrnal Edirol scd...how do I install it?
<easwar> T1: you don't need to scan for viruses in linux
<ilmob> davenull: that command took me to this menu
<xorlim> T1: www.chkrootkit.org
<ilmob> where would I type in those lines
<T1> easwar: whsy is that?
<shavin> This time around too, when i open firefox there is a corrupted grahic drawn for a moment befiore the full window comes up. its for a second only but it is there
<easwar> yeah, that's the best you can do T1 as xorlim  said
<davenull> sidney: Are you running hardy or interpid, if so, try 'killall pulseaudio && pulse audio' press <alt>F2 to get the run box.
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, what do you see right now?
<easwar> T1: viruses don't affect linux,the ones that do have already been neutralized
<peon> Lillaka: you remove it and then install it again?
<ilmob> davenull: I'll paste hold on
<easwar> the holes that they target,I meant T1
<Lillaka> peon: yes. one time remove and one time remove definitely (all actions made by synaptic)
<idefine> has anyone had any luck with installing wireless drivers for intel 4965agn on ubuntu 8.10?
<sidney> davenull ubuntu 8.10
<hendershot> A Fatal Error Occurred
<hendershot> The application KDE Daemon (kded4) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<hendershot> guys help
<davenull> sidney: Press alt+F2, then type in killall pulseaudio && pulse audio.
<easwar> hendershot: what were you doing when this happened?I don't know much,but people need background info
<Lillaka> peon: maybe there is a way to say to Ubuntu 8.04 that my monitor is not supporting more than 1024x768 ?
<ilmob> davenull: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92643
<easwar> Lillaka: System>>Preferences>>Screen Resolution
<sidney> done
<hendershot> easwar: i was just on here and the KDE thing poped up
<peon> Lillaka: remove .lgames/lbreakout2.conf
<Lillaka> peon: or it is a refresh problem ? (in this case how to know what is supported by the monitor)
<Son_of_Demetrius> davenull...if I connect my usb scd will Ubuntu 8.10 pick it up immediately?...stewpid question here
<idefine> is intel 4965agn not supported in 8.10
<davenull> ilmob: That is nano, our friendly text editor, just move with the arrow keys, and type EXACLTY wht I paseted you, then press control+x, and press 'y' to save it.
<Lillaka> peon: ok i try first remove .lgames
<davenull> It should, Son_of_Demetrius .
<easwar> hendershot: just on here?
<ilmob> davenull: lines 9&10 you mean? type it in those lines?
<hendershot> easwar: just on here and the internet
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'll try...because my bro disabled onboard audio on my computer...I don't understand what it's about at the minute
<Lillaka> peon: result of remove .lgames => bash remove not found
<peon> Lillaka: or you can try edit it. there is a section "fullscreen >> 1" try change it to "fullscreen >> 0"
<easwar> hendershot: ohk,KDE version?
<davenull> ilmob:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/92642/ These two lines, without the line numbers.
<peon> Lillaka: rm -rf ~/.lgames
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 342/367MB, 117 proc's, 17.1h up
<greenfuji1> peon: I edited etc/network/interfaces to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/92645/ but its still dynamic
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'll try to hook up the scd now...and let you know
<hendershot> easwar: 4.1.2
<easwar> peon: do you need -r?
<easwar> anyone knows KDE 4.1.2 here?
<easwar> peon: sorry,-f?
<Lillaka> peon: oups i have made rm -rf ~/l.games
<sidney> davenull after "killall pulseaudio && pulse audio" then what?
<hendershot> easwar:  the computer is still working great
<davenull> greenfuji1: Have you run '/etc/init.d/networking restart'?
<Lillaka> peon: but now i have made: rm -rf ~/.lgames
<davenull> sidney: You should have sound :)
<greenfuji1> davenull: nope, how do I do that?
<Lillaka> peon: outpout was nothing
<easwar> hendershot: as I said,I don't know why that happened and I probably can't help you,I'm usually about installs aand partitioning
<ilmob> davenull: this I just did in the pate but is this what you want me to type exactly into the text editor? I just need to know 'where' to type it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/92646
<davenull> greenfuji1: type 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<sidney> the speaker icon still has the red symbol
<easwar> Lillaka: output isn't expected
<P2E> ok, this is awesome, when I'm *in* X, I have no sound. when I'm not, I have sound. I can literally play something in X and hit ctrl-alt-F2 to drop to a terminal, and X is running with the sound app, and the sound starts, and go back to X, and my sound cuts.
<davenull> ilmob: It is just like notepad, at the bottom of the page, just start typing.
<Lillaka> easwar: just as information (i'm new on Linux :)
<hendershot> easwar: thanks anyways :]
<ilmob> davenull: I've never used notepad
<easwar> Lillaka: just fyi,too
<Lillaka> easwar: thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> Lillaka: you won't receive any output from the command. for output it would have had to be like this  rm -rfv ~/l.games
<ilmob> davenull: you have to go very elementary with me do I just use the down arrow to go as far down as possible and start typeing these lines?:
<greenfuji1> davenull: it comes up with Reconfiguring network interfaces...  SIODELRT: No such process
<onetinsoldier> Lillaka: anyway, if there was anything there, it's gone now... the l.games directory is gone now
<shiMMer> how to mount my NTFS partition automatically start up?
<Lillaka> onetinsoldier: i dont want output (better for me because it's to strange for me hihi)
<|peon|> Lillaka: how is it?
<onetinsoldier> Lillaka: hehe, roger
<onetinsoldier> shiMMer: add it to your /etc/fstab file
<Lillaka> peon: and now i can try to run it again from application - games menu at the top left ?
<easwar> shiMMer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<onetinsoldier> !fstab | shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<|peon|> Lillaka: yes
<ilmob> davenull: ok I think I did it but I don;t know if it's right
<hendershot> hey guys can you dual bout linux os?
<onetinsoldier> shiMMer: you will also need to install some ntfs type packages
<greenfuji1> hendershot: yes
<sidney> under system preferences there is an auto detect feature should i try that?
<hendershot> like partition the frive into two?
<Lillaka> peon: it's magic !!! it works in window mode \o/
<easwar> hendershot: yup,I once triple booted XP,Ubuntu and openSUSE
<|peon|> greenfuji1: have you restart your network?
<hendershot> greenfuji1: may i pm you i might need some help
<greenfuji1> hendershot: after installing windows, a lunix install will recognise and ask how you want to partion drive and boot
<Lillaka> peon: thanks very much !
<bhavik> Which port used the lpt printer in ltsp ubentu server
<easwar> Lillaka: mark your thread solved :P
<bhavik> Which port used the lpt printer in ltsp ubentu server
<easwar> bhavik: ??
<greenfuji1> hendershot: you can but there are way! more experienced people here then me.
<|peon|> Lillaka: you're welcome
<Lillaka> peon: SOLVED ;)
<Ubuntuluis> hi
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server
<hendershot> greenfuji1: i dont getr what you meen there is no windows on myhard drive
<|peon|> Lillaka: just be carefull using rm -rf. LOL
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server ?????
<Lillaka> peon: i never use terminal commands if i'm not sure
<greenfuji1> peon: have tried, will try again soon. hendershot, dont pm yet, will drop offline soon but will be back
<davenull> ilmob: Run 'cat /etc/networking/interfaces and past me the ouput.
<easwar> hendershot: still,it's a simple matter,what distros are you trying to dual boot?
<easwar> Lillaka: good
<onetinsoldier> shiMMer: you will need to install   libntfs-3g28  ...and you might also want to install  ntfsprogs
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server ?????
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server ?????
<hendershot> easwar: im trying to boot kubuntu and puppylinux
<easwar> onetinsoldier: libntfs-3g,I assume?
<ilmob> oh man how do I get out of this stupid editor
<onetinsoldier> easwar: yes
<easwar> ilmob: which editor?
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server ?????
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server ?????
<onetinsoldier> easwar: looks like it's called  libntfs-3g28
<easwar> onetinsoldier: hmm,long time,no ntfs
<easwar> :P
<ilmob> nevermind I'm just closing it and opening another
<easwar> bhavik: cool down,and revise your sentence
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubentu server ?????
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubuntu server ?????
<onetinsoldier> easwar: oops... there is just a libntfs-3g  package too
<easwar> bhavik: it doesn't make sense
<Lillaka> peon and easwar: is there any way to tell to Ubuntu 8.04 to do not use any other screen resolution other than 1024x768 ? (applicable to all game/application) ? I mean, can i set something like a 'variable' in Ubuntu to say: Hey ! not more than 1024 !
<Son_of_Demetrius> davenull...I have sound...thx...what about installing let's say Audacity..or EAC?...how do I do that...pleasae?
<easwar> onetinsoldier: check the description in Synaptic
<CaptainMorgan> onetinsoldier, I got two bootable drives, SATA, one is disconnected, can I edit fstab and menu.lst appropriately so that I can choose which to boot from? I thought I'd run into problems if they're *both* bootable...
<davenull> ilmob: Press control+x
<onetinsoldier> easwar: roger that
<Lillaka> (sorry about my english)
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubuntu server ????? for example usb printer use port 9100
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: That would be 'sudo apt-get install audacity'
<super_troll> We are giving away free Ops in main rooms this Xmas.. If you want any, type /server -m Irc.P2Pchat.Net -j #morpheus
<bhavik> which port used by lpt printer in ltps ubuntu server ????? for example usb printer use port 9100
<ilmob> davenull: I did and then it kept looping me around to ask if I wanted to save changes I said yes and it would take me back to the same screen so I just alt+f4 it
<CaptainMorgan> grub wouldn't know how to use it, I think, but the system might just boot that one instead... unless maybe I installed grub on *both* drives...
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<sidney> bhavik https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<easwar> Lillaka: no problem,we understand that...I guess that should be possible with System>>Prefs>>Screen resolution
<bhavik> Thank you...
<easwar> Lillaka: didn't that work?
<bhavik> i will gothrough..
<|peon|> Lillaka: yup try that
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, you have to do it again, all over, edit the file and add those lines, press control+x, then press 'y' to save it.
<Son_of_Demetrius> sorry..but that's absolute greek to me...please ease me into it...is it a command line text?...and how do I perform it...thx?
<hendershot> greenfuji: welcome back
<greenfuji> peon: disconnected reconnected a few times now and seems to stick to static ip.
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: Open a terminal, put that into it.
<Lillaka> easwar i will try to set up this and "talk" to lbreakout to make a full screen (to see if this parameter is called by the game)
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok..I'll try it now thx :)
<ilmob> davenull: I pressed ctrl x and y 100 times
<|peon|> greenfuji: so that work?
<ilmob> and it kept loooping me
<onetinsoldier> easwar: i haventfs-3g and libntfs-3g28 installed.. it works fine.
<ilmob> to the same screen
<onetinsoldier> easwar: i have  ntfs-3g  and  libntfs-3g28  both installed.
<easwar> onetinsoldier: is libntfs-3g28 related to ntfs?
<greenfuji> well not sure. Still trying to get port forwarding working and thats not, but getting the wireless card ip to static is the first start. could be a router issue
<davenull> ilmob: Did you put sudo in front of the command, and it asked you for your password?
<ferfactor> which program can convert a .cam to another format like .avi?
<easwar> as in does the description say anything about ntfs filesystems?
<ilmob> i dunno i just typed whatever you told me to
<ilmob> can we just start over what do I type exactly
<onetinsoldier> CaptainMorgan: you should be fine. like you said, just edit menu.lst to determine which mrb is loaded by grub
 * ilmob cries
<ilmob> linux is the worst computing experience I have ever had in my entire life
<onetinsoldier> easwar: yes
<Son_of_Demetrius> sorry davenull..is that command line with or without quotes?
<easwar> ok, onetinsoldier
<davenull> ilmob: Do 'sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces', then add the lines from http://paste.ubuntu.com/92642/.
<onetinsoldier> easwar: are you not in ubuntu right now?
<Lillaka> peon and easwar: the preferences in the system are set to 1024 and 50 Hz (i dont have modify something it was already set)
<|peon|> what ilmob???
<easwar> onetinsoldier: I am,why?
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: Without, the quotes are to tell you the beginning and end of the command.
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx:)
<easwar> ok, Lillaka ,does lbreakout work in full screen now?
<easwar> onetinsoldier: lazy :P
<ilmob> davenull: I have no lines
<onetinsoldier> easwar: oh, ok
<ilmob> it just says newfile
<davenull> ilmob: Do 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces', then add the lines from http://paste.ubuntu.com/92642/.
<davenull> Sorry, wrong path name
<Guest39186> i am having problems getting my ATI Radeon too work well with 3d desktop effects everything is very slow can someone help me fix this please
<Guest39186> I have a radeon 7000
<easwar> hendershot: ah,which one is already installed?
<easwar> Guest39186: restricted drivers enabled?
<ilmob> davenull: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92658 I get nothing no output
<Lillaka> easwar: no my screen tell me: Hey you still wanna break me ??? Ok then => Out of range    ;)
<Guest39186> yes
<davenull> ilmob: ctrl+x then 'n', ok/
<Guest39186> they are enabled
<Guest39186> glxgears works
<easwar> Lillaka: try to reduce the frequency t something less than 50Hz
<Guest39186> glxinfo tells me 3d acceleration is enabled
<ilmob> davenull: ok
<easwar> Guest39186: RAM?
<hendershot> easwar: kubuntu is already instaled
<tthorpe> happy holidays
<Lillaka> easwar: not possible 50Hz is the slowest parameter
<ferfactor> any program to convert .cam to .avi?
<Anowarul-Kabir> don't you people afford Windows?
<easwar> Lillaka: no more ideas. |peon| ??
<Guest39186> when i go to enable dektop effects it works but its very sluggish and slows everything down  very slow
<davenull> ilmob: In nano, think of ctrl+x as exit, helps alot.
<easwar> !troll | Anowarul-Kabir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<kurisutofuaa> looking for Japanese/English dic and English/Japanese dic for gnome-dictionary
<ilmob> i know i tired doing it 100 times didn't work the last time
<ilmob> but anyways what do I do now
<easwar> hendershot: you have partitioned your drive already for dual boot?
<davenull> ilmob: You werent root, you didnt have permission to write the file, so you couldnt.
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: i think i must talk to my monitor and say him that if he continues => no gift for chrismas !
<easwar> Lillaka: lol
<ilmob> how do I get to root
<davenull> ilmob: The 'sudo' part is what does that.
<hendershot> easwar:  my drive is partitioned only for kubuntu
<|peon|> Lillaka: LOL
<tthorpe> kinda have a complex problem
<tthorpe> for me at least
<davenull> ilmob: It runs the command after it on that line as root.
<tthorpe> I don't think I installed things properly
<easwar> tthorpe: cut to the chase
<shiMMer> any1 know what application same with wine.i need install windows game.
<tthorpe> can't seem to find the big hard drive
<tthorpe> and I don
<davenull> ilmob: Understand?
<ilmob> davenull: ok what do I do now?
<|peon|> Lillaka: your screen resolution only support up to 800x600?
<tthorpe> I wanted to put the /home partition on it
<davenull> ilmob: Do 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces', then add the lines from http://paste.ubuntu.com/92642/.
<easwar> hendershot: then you need to create partitions for puppy too
<tthorpe> but I did the quick install thing
<ilmob> davenull: not at all but I'm coming up to my 12 hour I just need it to work now figure it out later
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: in the control panel of my monitor i see that he is using 1024 and 59.91 Hz
<tthorpe> and when I look at the FS I don't see the big drive at all.
<bork> After reinstalling Intrepid: when my laptop comes out of suspend, the wireless networks that I expect do not show up in network-manager's tools, and I can't connect to them. Everything works before suspending, though. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<tthorpe> chase cut
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: no he supports (me and) 1024
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, good luck, if you do that last line I sent you, and reboot, it should work.
<hendershot> easwar: how do i creat a partion?
<easwar> hendershot: install GParted
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: the genome of my display is FP563
<easwar> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: (don't know his parents but...)
<davenull> ilmob: If it does not work, run ifconfig, if you see an ipv4 address that starts with 169, you typed your wireless router password wrong.
<easwar> hendershot: ^^
<Rakko^> Hi. I'm in Intrepid (LiveCD)... but my hard drives don't show up. At all. As in, there are no /dev/hd* files. Help, please.
<tthorpe> is there sometihng like quicksilver for ubuntu
<Guest39186> at this point im running 1GB 900 mhz Amd athlon
<Guest39186> Ram shouldnt be the problemo
<ilmob> davenull: I took off all encryption atm to just get on the internet
<buttercups> Guest39186, 700? cards to old and not supported, use  the open source drivers if you want desktop effects
<Guest39186> 7000
<hendershot> easwar: Gparted how in the heck do i get that
<|peon|> hmmm...
<easwar> tthorpe: what's quicksilver do?search?beagle and tracker
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, and you should change the ssid(name) of your network too, when we get it all fixed.
<easwar> hendershot: no internet?
<Guest39186> 7000 wont support the open source drivers
<ilmob> yes I know
<ilmob> I also need to get it on wpa
<tthorpe> so on the second hard drive issue
<tthorpe> and can I move my home partition?
<davenull> ilmob: That can come later, now is just internet.
<ilmob> I changed it to ilmob because it was just easier
<tthorpe> should I have set this up differently?
<easwar> tthorpe: put sudo fdisk -l and paste link to paste here
<Flannel> !separatehome | tthorpe
<ubottu> tthorpe: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<davenull> ilmob: So, where are you at on this right now?
<hendershot> 2.261
<easwar> Flannel: thanks
<hendershot> http://puppylinux.com/download/release-4.1.2.htm
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: if it's only with lbreakout... no problem, but the most recent games makes going my monitor in "out of range" mode
<hendershot> no i have internet its jujst im having a hard time thinking at thse moment
<ilmob> oh god
<easwar> hendershot: then connect,open konsole and sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: (i really thakes off the gift for my monitor)
<ilmob> davenull: again the loop
<shiMMer> ubuntu just allowed one download running??
<bullgard4> Rakko^: And if you are trying to boot this computer without a Live CD, is this possible?
<Son_of_Demetrius> davenull...please..."couldn't find package'...what's that mean?
<ilmob> ctrl x and then y and I get right back to the same place
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, you are on ubuntu right?
<easwar> Lillaka: really no idea.... |peon|
<ilmob> xubuntu
<tthorpe> I'm trying to use this computer as a media center, I have a 30 gig raptor drive I'm using as the OS drive and a 300 Gig drive I am using as the storage drive...
<ilmob> but yes
<hendershot> ok thanks easwar
<Rakko^> bullgard4, yes. it normally runs an old Debian and boots fine.
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: whats the command rm things again ?
<tthorpe> so I'm guessing I should put the home folder on the second drive right?
<ilmob> ok ok I thnilmob k it may have worked
<Son_of_Demetrius> I typed in 'sudo apt-get...what's the correct parameter after that?
<easwar> tthorpe: if you wish,and if you do wish,check the link given by Flannel
<bullgard4> Rakko^: And can you find the hard disk as /dev/sd*?
<ilmob> davenull: I think it may have worked
<easwar> Lillaka: rm <whatever you want to delete>
<ilmob> what do i do now?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Without quotes of course
<easwar> Lillaka: only it won't go to Trash to recover later,it'll permanently delete
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: peon has give me a command to delete a file or something and the game was working again in windowed mode
<kurisutofuaa> looking for Japanese/English dictionary and English/Japanese dictionary that will work with gnome-dictionary?
 * ilmob cries
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: (rm /my_out_of_range_problem
<Rakko^> bullgard4, yes! I hadn't thought to look in /dev/sd*, since they're not SCSI... this is confusing
<easwar> Lillaka: rm -rf ~/.lgames
<Son_of_Demetrius> davenull...I obliterated my hd last night...so only Ubuntu 8.10 is on it
<Guest39186> anyone have a good xorg file for radeon 7000?
<easwar> Rakko^: 8.04 onwards(or was it 7.10) all HDDs are referred to as sd*
<greenfuji> peon, davenull, onetinsoldier: thank you all a lot for helping me today. In 2 days I have learnt heaps about linux. Not sure what to do about Jordan_U comment about ultimate edition, buggered if I want to do all this setup again. Thanks again guys.
<Rakko^> bullgard4, but why doesn't the LiveCD mount them automatically?
<buttercups> Guest39186, I meant to say 7000, its slow because your trying to use fglrx with that card which is unsupported
<davenull> ilmob: Try 'sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces', that should work.
<onetinsoldier> greenfuji: :-)
<davenull> greenfuji: You will only learn more. :)
<ilmob> davenull: I think it worked this time
<bullgard4> Rakko^: This is confusing, yes. But Ubuntu is trying to unify hda and sda devices.
<hendershot> easwar: thanks for your help but ill be back later have a good christmas goodnight
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, reboot.
<hendershot> bye guys
<Son_of_Demetrius> bye
<easwar> hendershot: good night,though it's afternnon here
<greenfuji> seeya guys. hendershot good luck and happy linuxing!
<easwar> bye hendershot
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: ok now it works again in windowed mode (no way to configure from software to try other modes)
<Rakko^> and how do I go about mounting the hard drives without specifying -t fstype? Does Ubuntu use anything like automount?
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: thanks very much :) it was helpfull
<hendershot> easwar: its 2:40 am here :}
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: and... SOLVED ;)
<davenull> hendershot: Same here.
<easwar> hendershot: better off to bed
<bullgard4> Rakko^: I do not know why the Live CD does not mount the sd* devices automatically.
<Guest39186> actually im not using fglrx at least i dont think i am how do i check
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: nice christmas to you two
<easwar> Guest39186: fglrx=restricted driver
<hendershot> davenull: where are you.. state?
<easwar> Lillaka: happy christmas to you too,a similar solution should work for the other games too
<Lillaka> easwar and peon: and if someone whants to pay me another monitor... ;)
<onetinsoldier> Rakko^: i suppose you could take a look at the following packages  -->  afuse, autofs
<davenull> bullgard4: It is by default, if it were to mount those filesystems, it would expose your system to the possibility of damage, the exact opposite of what a liveCD does.
<|peon|> Lillaka: yup, now go play with lbearkout! enjoy! :)
<davenull> hendershot: KY.
<easwar> Lillaka: can't har you/read your posts :P
<Son_of_Demetrius> davenull...please give me a 'magic' text command lol :)
<easwar> *hear
<Guest39186> in my xorg file i have "Radeon" as my driver name
<Lillaka> Happy christmas to all :)
<hendershot> davenull: indiana :]
<Lillaka> bye bye
<easwar> bbye Lillaka
<hendershot> bye
<Rakko^> thanks, onetinsoldier. so the livecd doesn't have automounting built in?
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: To do what?
<davenull> hendershot: Nice, north or south?
<onetinsoldier> Rakko^: livecd eh, i suppose not
<andrew_46> easwar: hi!
<easwar> onetinsoldier: I guess 8.04+ has fuse built in
<acasla> anyone know how to link 2 computers with a usb bridge cord?
<easwar> andrew_46: hello
<Son_of_Demetrius> to install Audacity...it won't recognise the command...the exe file etc
<hendershot> dadacenul;l : north
<Rakko^> onetinsoldier, bullgard4: this is weird! -- when I ran gparted on /dev/sda, it mounted all the partitions of sda under /media
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: sudo apt-get install audacity, that is how to install it.
<Son_of_Demetrius> sudo apt-get...and then how do I type the filenname?
<tthorpe> how do I give only one user SSH access and force key file use?
<bullgard4> Rakko^: Ubuntu is using its own outomounting mechanism. It deviates from Debian's. It is in constant development. I do not know all details. Ubuntu's automount is not quite clear to me. The aim is to make automounting as easy as possible to a neophyte. But Ubuntu's documentation is lacking in pace. (At least that is my impression.)
<Guest39186> so what is the open source driver for my card then and how do i get it or install it?
<davenull> Rakko^: That is by default.
<tthorpe> the how to is not helpful
<Rakko^> is that behavior built into gparted? or did I do something else to trigger it?
<LinuxNIT> any idea how come my synaptics touch pad wont do the two finger tap as a middle click ?
<Crell> Hi all.  I have an Intrepid system, on which I have the openjdk-6-jdk package installed.  I do not have a JAVA_HOME configured, however.  1) What should JAVA_HOME be set to for that JDK?  2) Should I switch to sun-java6-jdk instead, since that's the standard and is now open source-friendly?
<hendershot> davenull:  north
<ilmob> davenull: k rebooted heh
<bullgard4> Rakko^: /media is Ubuntu's preferred directory for this purpose.
<Rakko^> bullgard4, ok, thanks for the info. I have never used automounting in Debian either...
<davenull> hendershot: I see, I am in Louisville.
<onetinsoldier> Rakko^: hmmm, ok
<easwar> tthorpe: better create a thread,coz it's a jungle here
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, run ifconfig and paste me the output.
<ilmob> ooo louisville? that's awesome. likely much warmer than where I am lol
<Son_of_Demetrius> Son_of_Demetrius: sudo apt-get install audacity, that is how to install it....I tried that davenull...and it said...'can't load package'?
<tthorpe> I'm setting this thing up as a christmas present...
<tthorpe> but I see your point
<hendershot> davenull : fortwayne
<slytherin> Has anyone successfully played a blueray disc with no region code on ubuntu?
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: If that doesnt work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu.
<davenull> hendershot: Been there a few times.
<davenull> hendershot: I avoid Gary though :(
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok...will try that thx :)
<|peon|> hi elang
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: do what davenull said,sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install audacity
<Belboz99> Hey all, what exactly does this mean? wlan0     no private ioctls
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: That will enable the extra software repos.
<Rakko^> ok, good thing about the hard drives
<hendershot> davenull : yah man i hate gary it smells BAD!
<davenull> hendershot: Yes it does, and makes me feel like I am going to get shot...
<ilmob> davenull: I can'tr the linux machine is no longer connected to the internet and I cannot get it back
<easwar> slytherin: hi,and no
<ilmob> can't paste
<ilmob> what do you need to see?
<ilmob> i can type it manually I have no toher choice
<slytherin> easwar: what do you mean by 'no'. "I tried and did not succeed"?
<Rakko^> now I have another question. years ago, I ran the audio out from my stereo into my sound card's line in. when I turned up the volume on a certain source in aumix, the sound from the stereo would play right through the computer speakers (without me running any software to play it). I don't remember which volume I had to set to do that. Does anyone know?
<hendershot> davenull : yah me too.. well dude i have to get some sleep sorry man.
<davenull> ilmob: Wait, you were pasting *from* the linux machine, the one without working internet?
<easwar> slytherin: no,I have never had a bluray disk,nor a reader,so i didn't try
<davenull> hendershot: Night man.
<Son_of_Demetrius> Please bear with me easwar...but the pc I'm working on is not online...so updates are not possible...is that what you mean by update (an online update?)
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: how come you can't copy and paste?
<ilmob> davenull: when i assigned an ip or rather when someone told me what to do after 7 hours of crying it worked but with an
<Crell> No Java gurus tonight, eh?
<ilmob> unsecure network
<hendershot> davenull : nite to you too dude
<easwar> ah,well then Son_of_Demetrius ,you need to get to a PC which has a net connection,no use of following the link davenull gave you and the other commands if you have no net
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: your on a different computer i take it
<Belboz99> does anyone know why any attempt to run iwpriv results in "no private ioctls"?
<ilmob> and a\nd I need to just get an IP
<hendershot> davenull : and merry f'ing christmas
<ilmob> yes
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, then you had working internet, all you need to do is reconnect to your network.
<ilmob> that didn't work
<Son_of_Demetrius> si I can't install software of any kind without an internet connection?
<ilmob> because apparently i don;t stay home
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: unlees you have an Ubuntu DVD
<ilmob> like I need to seek a network and connectg without any hassle
<easwar> *unless
<ilmob> because when I go to china, or australia
<ja660k> can someone help me, i need to open something in terminal on startup but the script i need to open, just opens terminal doesnt display anything and exits terminal, anyone help?
<ilmob> I need to be able to go a hostel and just connect
<ilmob> no assigning ips I do not know how in linux it has to be so that I browns connecty
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: you're on the internet now? right? other computer is not? where is the other computer?
<ilmob> i'm beginning to thing that linux is a disaster and I should have listened to everyone who warned me against it
<davenull> ilmob: Just do a clean install, and reinstall the drivers, that will fix it, you just had some messed up settings, and then try to connect to an unsecured network, I bet you it will work.
<ilmob> I can't I do not know how
<ilmob> someone installed it for me
<easwar> ah, onetinsoldier ,I see your line of thinking
<ilmob> I need someone to help me get the settings right
<onetinsoldier> easwar: ok, cool... hehe. what is it?
<Svenstaro> Did anybody here try ext4 yet?
<davenull> ilmob: No, you were typing your WEP key in wrong, that is why you couldnt get online.
<easwar> onetinsoldier: Ubuntu package search,isn't it?
<sidney>  i cant update ubuntu 8.10 I get this error >dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ilmob> I wasn't even using we[
<Son_of_Demetrius> easwar...I don't understand...is that a joke?...I can take a joke...but help please...the other pc is at my Mom's house
<ilmob> wep
<davenull> ilmob: Your secured network?
<ilmob> i was using wpa that's what I need it to use
<easwar> sidney: so,run dpkg --configure -a
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: that was not a joke
<kishore> hi friends
<ilmob> I need to to actually be able to use any one of those options if i go to a random hostel somewhere and have to connect using what they use
<ilmob> please what do i do next
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: what OS are you on right now?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I work on my pc for video and auditing stuff at my Mom's house...she is not online
<onetinsoldier> easwar: not sure i know exactly what you mean. but my line of thinking is to use pakages.ubuntu.com... d/l to usb stick qand transfer over and install using 'dpkg -i' command
<qcjn> hi,
<ilmob> it's 3am here, i've been working on this for 12 hours
<easwar> onetinsoldier: that is Ubuntu package search
<ilmob> please
<davenull> ilmob: And that is the default for Ubuntu, no settings changes are needed, just put the CD in the drive, boot off of it, and click install on the desktop, you will have internet in 20 minutes.
<ilmob> I can't boot off it
<Son_of_Demetrius> @easwar...don't laugh ok?...Win98
<ilmob> I don't have the cd
<davenull> ilmob: Why not, you had to have done so to install it.
<onetinsoldier> easwar: ok, yep.  you got it then
<ilmob> and I have a vaio pcg c1vp
<ilmob> the install is not easy
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: I'm not laughing,go to packages.ubuntu.com
<ilmob> I didn't install it my friend did
<ilmob> because installing on a pcgc1vp is not easy
<onetinsoldier> davenull: she didn't install it.she said some friend in china did it
<davenull> ilmob: I have one too, the install takes 30 minutes, you just click next a few times.
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'll try that easwar...tx again :)
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: search for audacity,and download the packages which are shown
<ilmob> apparently that's not what you do I tried installing ubuntu and it wouldn't install before
<ilmob> he went into this whole text based thing
<ilmob> I don't know how to do all that
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok...I'm a very slow learner...but I try to get there
<ilmob> seriously I'm in tears please
<davenull> ilmob: You do not have to, they did the alternate installer.
<kishore> hi how can i mount .iso file in ubuntu 8.10
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: transfer to flash drive,take it over to Mom's house,then run dpkg -i on them
<ilmob> I don't have a CD or a way to get one overnight though
<ilmob> and I need it tomorrow
<ilmob> I had no idea it would take 12 hours of hell
<davenull> ilmob: Just go to Ubuntu.com, and download the image, if you have a burner.
<ilmob> I don't
<ilmob> or a cd
<sidney> sudu is the command for superuser?
<ilmob> and I'm telling you when we didn't use the alternate installer it did NOT work
<easwar> kishore: sudo mount -t /dev/loop0 or something,google will throw up good results
<ilmob> we tried and it failed
<easwar> sidney: sudo,yes
<davenull> Hmmm.... I would shoot your friend then, he did not do you any favors at all.
<ilmob> please what do we do next
<ilmob> I can't paste it but I am willing to type it by hand if I have to
<davenull> I dont know, pretty much, that was the inly fix I know
<|max|> have there been any thunderbird upodates lately? my thunderbird is doing nothing but freezing today
<davenull> ilmob: Just look for the IP that is in ifconfig for wlan0.
<ilmob> ok
<davenull> Tell me that.
<Son_of_Demetrius> easwar...is it amd64 ori386?
<ilmob> 169.254.7.143
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: depends on what you have at Mom's house,do you have the CD that you installed from
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, no security on the router?
<easwar> ?
<ilmob> none
<ilmob> whatsoever and I cannot connect
<kishore> k. I am not having dvd driver, but i am having debian in dvd only. how can i add index file in symantic manager, plz guide me
<davenull> ilmob: Can you login to the router and change the ssid for me?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I think it's an athlon chip on her pc
<ilmob> sure to what
<davenull> ilmob: Something different, doesnt matter.
<ilmob> does it matter?
<ilmob> ok
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: if it says 64 bit,amd64 ,and if it says for your PC,it's i386
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: doesn't matter which chip,this is about the architecture,whether 32 bit or 64 bit
<nnull> guys any program to convert CD audio or .ogg to .mp3 ???
<nnull> asin batch
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: Did you select 64bit for the cd version when you downloaded it?
<nnull> soundjuicer does everything BUT mp3
<ilmob> done
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, try to connect to that new name.
<ilmob> ok
<davenull> ilmob: Then try firefox.
<Son_of_Demetrius> good question...guess what...my bro found a program for me called Everst Home Edition...to grab the spex...how can I install it on Ubuntu?...so I can learn about the 'architecture etc?
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: that's windows only,afaik
<onetinsoldier>  nnull : perhaps a package/prog called   lame
<kishore> easwar plz tell
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: He is right, but did you read my question?
<ilmob> now nm-applet isn't giving me anything no networks I can't see any
<Son_of_Demetrius> so how can I learn the spex from within Ubuntu?
<sidney> now how do i use a brokek filter to locate the broken package
<davenull> ilmob: right click on it, then make sure it has enable networking checked.
<Son_of_Demetrius> sorry...you guys type too fast for me...what question davenull?
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: Did you select 64bit for the cd version when you downloaded it?
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: uname -m,if i386,i386,or if x86_64/amd64,amd64
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: If no, you are running the 32bit OS.
<ilmob> it is checked
<sid1> hi, am using fiesty fawn and am unable to mount new hdd in non root logins
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: and if you are running 32 bit,it's i386
<Son_of_Demetrius> Duh!  I don't remeber...sorry
<davenull> ilmob: Ok, uncheck and then recheck it.
<jonathan> hi, all.  i've got a problem.  when i'm watching a movie on hulu in full screen my fps drops like crazy.
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: do uname -m and follow above
 * easwar leaves for lunch
<Son_of_Demetrius> how can I tell now?
<jonathan> anyone have any ideas on what is causing this?
<easwar> kishore search for sudo mount -t /dev/loop0 in Google
<ilmob> oh god nothing
<ilmob> \just manual configuration
<onetinsoldier> sidney: hello. do you have a broken package? how is it broken?
<ilmob> how is it possible that it's more broken now oh god...
<sidney> i was unable to update
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: run uname -m on your mom's machine and read above
<Son_of_Demetrius> easwar...sorry to interrupt your break...but waht's the correct command for uname etc
<onetinsoldier> sidney: if you replay to me please use my nick
<onetinsoldier> reply*
<sidney> ok
<Son_of_Demetrius> within Terminal?
<sid1> how do i allow all users on a system to mount harddisks?
<sid1> Son_of_Demetrius: just type uname -m
<onetinsoldier> sidney: do you know how to use the command line?
<sidney> onetinsolder somewhat
<easwar|away> Son_of_Demetrius: yes,in terminal, uname -m
<davenull> ilmob: Your friend installed the wrong driver, or messed up the configuration of it, that is what your issue is.
<ilmob> no the driver was fine
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok...I'll try that...buon appetit :)
<ilmob> I'm convinced it was that other problem that seemed to make way more sense
<ilmob> how do we undo what we did?
<onetinsoldier> sidney: try to use 'tab completion' when you type in my nick. it will help make sure you spell my nick correctly
<davenull> ilmob: IPv6 is not the issue, you have working ipv4, or setting the static IP would not have worked,.
<sidney> onetinsoldier: i did an update that failed
<onetinsoldier> sidney: open up a terminal(command line). then type in -->  apt-get -f install
<ilmob> but before I could see signal strength and all the networks including mine
<davenull> ilmob: And I do not know what the last person did to get it to work.
<onetinsoldier> sidney: then pastebin the output
<davenull> ilmob: Restart again, sometimes the wifi card freezes.
<Caldrin_home> Hi! I updated from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 recently. This removed KDE3.5 and installed KDE4 on my system. Since KDE4 is far from being usable, I want to move back to 3.5
<ilmob> davenull: all the last person did to get it to work was assign an IP
<Caldrin_home> How can I do this?
<Son_of_Demetrius> easwar...i686 came back
<onetinsoldier> sidney: and you will need to precede everything i tell you to do with   sudo
<Son_of_Demetrius> brb...restroom break here :)
<davenull> Oh god, I have to go to bed, work in the morning and such...
<Grasputin> Caldrin_home: I had the same problem, so I went with gnome....
<ilmob> ok well is there anyone that can help? my computer is in shambles
<Caldrin_home> Grasputin: Didn't want to go that far. I installed 8.04 from DVD again.
<sidney> done
<ilmob> thanks for trying davenull
<|peon|> Caldrin_home: unless you find a backport package or install it yourself
<onetinsoldier> sidney: don't forget my nick. you know how to use pastebin? i need the url of the pastebin
<davenull> ilmob: I think I found a fix for you though :) Reboot, then follow this. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-632115.html
<sidney> onetinsoldier: could you post the paste bin link
<davenull> ilmob: That should fix it :)
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<qcjn> hi, would you know of a site that could ping my adrress & port ?
<ilmob> davenull: I have no idea what the people in this thread are talking about that's why I have to be walked through it step by step
<ilmob> this is not easy like the site says it is
<davenull> ilmob: Do you see post number 1?
<ilmob> it's not just install and done
<Caldrin_home> |peon|: Bad. Well, thanks for your help. I'm going to open a bug report.
<ilmob> December 5th, 2007, 07:20 AM?
<davenull> ilmob: It is easy on 99.999% of computer, yours just happens to hate us :)
<ilmob> actually I was warned by most of my computer literate friends that this is not the way to go
<ilmob> they were right
<ilmob> ok I can't make heads or tails of this post
<ilmob> i literally need a step by step what do you stype when they start pasting stuff i can't tell the difference between what to type and what the output was
<davenull> ilmob: Ignore that one, give me a minute.
<ilmob> and I think I may end up ruining my machine more
<davenull> ilmob: Can you run iwconfig for me and look for something that says the cards driver?
<ilmob> but seriously i don't know if the developers read this or anyting but to say you just install it and bam done is a lie
<davenull> ilmob: No, your computer is not the norm, I have 6 computers, and never an issue with ubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: it's only because wireless is still fairly new territory for linux
<ilmob> nothing saus card driver
<ilmob> says
<Photoguy> I'm having some stupid trouble with uploading...                http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/1118141/Screenshot-Facebook_Upload.jpg.html
<davenull> ilmob: Anything like atheros, broadcom, intel?
<Photoguy> What does it mean?!
<ilmob> no
<uaa> hello, I've port 135 closed , how to stealth it ?
<davenull> Photoguy: Make sure your time is right, that is the main cause of ssl errors.
<Photoguy> My computer clock?
<ilmob> how do we just undo all that we did because I think that broke it more
<onetinsoldier> sidney: well, i don't know what's happened to you
<Rakko> good night and merry christmas.
<davenull> ilmob: 'sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces' Delete my two lines.
<ilmob> ok
<|peon|> ilmod: does your wifi driver work correctly?
<ilmob> let's get back to working internet
<|peon|> ah...
<ilmob> and forget this ever happened and i will take it to someone else to get win2k on it
<Photoguy> davenull My time is right, any other ideas?
<davenull> |peon|: It does, but wont pull an IP, gets autoconfig IP(169.254.x.x)
<Son_of_Demetrius> Guys...what does 'could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg' mean?
<davenull> Photoguy: Nope.
<davenull> Son_of_Demetrius: You didnt use sudo.
<sidney> onetinsoldier: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/92670/
<Son_of_Demetrius> oh...sorry :(
<Photoguy> I guess I'll sacrifice my computer over a slow fire then.
<|peon|> davenull: i think thats bad ip. LOL
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'll try again
<davenull> |peon|: Yeah, it is unroutable.
<davenull> Photoguy: I have one idea, shun facebook from your life, and be free!!
<davenull> Lol.
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: it means that there is something that is trying to install a package somewhere else, or a package installation got interrupted and the lock file got left behind(stale lock file)
<Photoguy> I know, I know...I hate it to.
<Photoguy> BUt it's a way to communicate to friends in distant lands...
<onetinsoldier> sidney: ok, i'm looking at it now
<ilmob> |peon|: I was told it could be ipv6 booting vs ipv4
<aka> does anyone know if Linksys WUSB300N usb wireless adapter works out the box in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ilmob> before by someone else
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: if your trying to use dpkg or apt-get/aptitude, make sure you don't have one of them running somewhere else too
<Son_of_Demetrius> I tried onetinsoldier...I get '0 upgraded 0 installed etc...what have I done wrong? Please
<PokerFacePenguin> aka: i don't know bout that one, but alfa 036h is 500mw and it rocks
<aka> is there a page to look at support wireless cards?
<|peon|> hmm...
<aka> supported
<onetinsoldier> sidney: i don't see any error message there or anything wrong.. answer Y and continue
<ronhalfdanr> hi all
<Son_of_Demetrius> what's this i686 stuff about?
<sidney> onetinsoldier: will do
<ronhalfdanr> anyone have a clue why it is every time I update it screws with my folder & file permissions?
<ilmob> I'm literally in tears
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: i don't know that anything's wrong. what are you trying to do? if it's just update your system, then do...  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ilmob> I have been trying to get basic internet for 13.5 hours
<ilmob> I just want to be told what to do end to end i'm so upset exhausted and I feel a bit lied to because this was supposed to be totally easy
<saler> hi , any advice for firewall !!
<easwar> onetinsoldier: Son_of_Demetrius doesn't have net at the box he wants to install audacity to
<saler> i wont to use IPtable
<easwar> saler: What about it?
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: if you get the same response... '0 upgraded 0 installed etc...   then your system is fully up to date
<linear> how do i open up a file browser with root permission
<davenull> ilmob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure netbase
<PokerFacePenguin> saler: firestarter
<saler> can i depend on |IPtable
<ronhalfdanr> and how does it decide I no longer own folders I created in the first place?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I just want to install some programs...I don't know how to with the sudo command line...
<onetinsoldier> easwar: are you at the system with a package you want to install? a .deb package?
<linear> i watn to copy some files in .fonts
<|peon|> aka: try google linux
<onetinsoldier> easwar: strike that
<davenull> ilmob: That should do it.
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: are you at the system with a package you want to install? a .deb package?
<saler> PokerFacePenguin, is it better than IPtable
<PokerFacePenguin> saler: it interfaces with iptables
<easwar> onetinsoldier: ??
<ilmob> it didn't do anything
<davenull> ilmob: Try to connect :)
<saler> PokerFacePenguin, THx
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: i686 implies i386,you need the i386 packages
<shiMMer> how can i install metasploit framework??what to sudo?
<Canaen> All of Ubuntu's help files for Wireless seem to point to an application called Network Manager. Synaptic says I have it installed, but I can't find it. It's not where it should be, in System > Admin > Network Manager. I have Network Configurations and Network Tools, but I can't find this thing for the life of me. I can't add it to the menu either, I just can't find it!
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: go to the directory containing the .deb package you want to install. then do -->   sudo dpkg -i <package_name>
<Son_of_Demetrius> Programs have an executable file...shouldn't they open automatically?...sorry onetinsoldier...what's a deb package...patience please for a very slow learner :)
<ilmob> same issue
<Slart> Canaen: check the upper right corner for a symbol with 2 computers
<shiMMer> how can i install metasploit framework??what to sudo?
<ilmob> before when I went to nm=applet it would list all available networks
<ilmob> nm-applet
<Canaen> Slart: it's there, but it doesn't do anything
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: Have you downloaded the packages??
<ilmob> noe I get nothing
<Slart> !repeat | shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: what are you trying to do?
<kishore> easwer: i am not having dvd drive in my computer, having debian fifes in dvd. how can i add index file in synaptic package manager, vth out dvd drive?
<joeb3_> Canaen, run nm-applet
<Slart> Canaen: right-clicking on it doesn't work?
<Slart> Canaen: or left-clicking for that matter?
<easwar> kishore: please google search for what I told you
<Canaen> Slart - it works, it doesn't give me the screens I'm supposed to get
<ronhalfdanr> how do I reset file & folder permissions when it says I don't own them?
<|peon|> ilmob: that's wierd...
<Slart> Canaen: and what screens are you supposed to get?
<joeb3_> ronhalfdanr, sudo
<hyperb0lix> ronhalfdanr: Use the chmod command
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: become the owner
<easwar> hyperb0lix: ronhalfdanr doesn't own the file,so chmod will come back with permission denied
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: sudo chown then sudo chmod. man chmod and man chown for more documentation goodness
<Son_of_Demetrius> Sorry guys...I'm so confused...I need to download packages right?...can I download them here on this pc...save them to disk...and install them on my Mom's pc?
<onetinsoldier> Son_of_Demetrius: yes
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: yes,but have you downloaded them yet?
<PokerFacePenguin> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Canaen> Slart - it has no options for wireless when I left-click. When I right-click, I'm suposed to be able to setup a new wireless connection, enter a network key and hit connect. But I don't get a spot to enter a network key, or a button to click connect. Instead it just opens a Network Connections screen to edit already-existing connections
<hyperb0lix> easwar: Which is precisely why both our comments work when combined
<ronhalfdanr> what's driving me nuts is A-I created the folder, B- the permissions were correct, C-yesterday's update hosed it all up
<N3XT> anyone wanna trade shells plz pm me
<Son_of_Demetrius> Where? How? please give me the link...thank you :)
<easwar> Son_of_Demetrius: packages.ubuntu.com
<easwar> hyperb0lix: telepathy??
<ronhalfdanr> so telling me chmod chown doesn't tell me a whole lot
<hyperb0lix> easwar: :P
<davenull> ilmob: Did you restart your computer?
<ilmob> deleted the two lines also
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx so much guys...I'll check back in with you again...good night and may your Christmases be bright :)
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: sudo chown <your username>:<your username> /path/to/file
<hyperb0lix> Happy holidays, everyone! :)
<Slart> Canaen: hmm... let me start up my laptop.. there's no wireless on my desktop so I don't get those options
<ilmob> no i simply deleted the lines you told me to add
<Son_of_Demetrius> nitey-nite :)
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: then change the permissions as you wish
<Canaen> Slart - thank you!!!
<shiMMer> any1 cant answer me?/
<davenull> ilmob: The reason you dont see networks is because your wifi card froze, a restart will fix that.
<ronhalfdanr> so DRV7_VOL1/foldername?
<shiMMer> how can i install metasploit framework??what to sudo?
<Slart> shiMMer: just repeat the question every 5 minutes or so if you don't get an answer
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: Why?
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: I hope you're testing your own boxes
<onetinsoldier> ronhalfdanr: this stuff is on a dvd?
<ilmob> davenull: no, I couldn't see anything went in deleted the lines you told me to add before and all of a sudden it worked so those lines broke it
<davenull> shiMMer: Do you know how to use that?
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: more likely /media/DRV_VOL1/foldername
<shiMMer> i need to learn
<davenull> ilmob: That is normal, just restart.
<|peon|> shiMMer: have you tried the manual?
<easwar> |peon|  +1
<ilmob> but I still can't just use that assigned ip because if I go to a hostel in china that ip might not work
<davenull> shiMMer: Do you know how to use apt or synaptic?
<shiMMer> i try make,sudo make.not work
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: You shouldn't need to compile it: it's Ruby
<|peon|> easwar: ?
<easwar> seconding you |peon|
<davenull> ilmob: Dont worry, just restart, the last command I gave you foxed your settings, just restart.
<shiMMer> how can i run t then?
<easwar> about trying the manual
<shiMMer> no need to install?
<ronhalfdanr> no onetinsoldier it's a 1TB drive
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: No, no need to install
<onetinsoldier> ronhalfdanr: ok, roger
<ilmob>  ok
<ronhalfdanr> and I get no such file or directory
<ilmob> it's still booting
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: Make sure you're root and run one of the msf* programs; msfconsole is a good start
<|peon|> easwar: i dont know what you mean
<ronhalfdanr> why is it half the updates screwup my previously set permissions?
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: you will have to put the proper path
<|peon|> easwar: oh, i see. lol
<easwar> |peon|: I seconded you telling shiMMer about reading the manual
<ronhalfdanr> I think I did easwar
<ronhalfdanr> unless there's stuff in front of /media
<shiMMer> msf,msfconsole=not found
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: what do you want to change the permisssions for?
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: If you're doing something illegitimate, then it was a mistake to help you
<davenull> shiMMer: You need to install metasploit then.
<shiMMer> i didnt get my answer for installing metasploit framework :(
<ronhalfdanr> oh just the basics like being able to write to a folder I created and have been writing to for weeks until the latest update
<Flannel> shiMMer: Metasploit isn't supported by Ubuntu, you're best off asking in their support channels
 * dr_willis dosent even know what MetaSploit is.
<shiMMer> that what i need..IT NOT SUPPORT
<Slart> Canaen: ok.. when you left click on the network manager, you don't see some wireless networks?
<hyperb0lix> dr_willis: Script kiddie's wet dream
<Canaen> nope
<dr_willis> hyperb0lix,  thats what i was 'guessing' but dident know. :)
<Canaen> list of wireless networks
<Flannel> shiMMer: You need to ask the metasploit people, not here.  Metasplot isn't in Ubuntu
<Canaen> slant- but I'm right underneath my router
<hyperb0lix> dr_willis: It's an exploit framework; it's useful for writing exploits... or using the prepackaged ones aimlessly
<dr_willis> I imagine it has a homepage/forum/docs :)
<Guard^> Hello - can any one help me with DI-524? - the D-Link Wi-Fi router? ;]
<Guard^> ups
<easwar> ronhalfdanr: no sarcasm please.better give an idea where this folder is located
<davenull> shiMMer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Ubuntu_Package_Installation_and_Updates Read that, that is all you need to know.
<easwar> shiMMer: no paid support here,if you know what I mean
<Canaen> Is there any way to test if my wireless driver is working or not?
<Slart> Canaen: hmm.. and if you select "create new wireless connection"
<hyperb0lix> Err, blindly*
<easwar> shiMMer: can't complain about non-support
<Slart> Canaen: and select a security option... you don't get a "password" box?
<hyperb0lix> Actually, it can be useful to pentesters, I guess... but it certainly makes skiddies' jobs easier
<ronhalfdanr> DRV7_VOL1/WWI camo done
<Canaen> slart - there's no create new under the left click. The closest is to right-click, and add a connection under wireless. But still no connect button, and it never does
<Canaen> slart - my network is open
<andrewfree> Hey guys, when I ssh to my linux box then run a python script and close the ssh connection it stops running the script. how can i get it to run it after i close the connection
<ronhalfdanr> 1TB drive, no partitions
<ronhalfdanr> strictly data storage drive
<davenull> Canaen: Can you just click on your network name?
<Slart> Canaen: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Canaen> 8.10, intrepid ibex
<ilmob> ok i seem to have inernet again
<ilmob> on the linux laptop
<davenull> Canaen: There is no connect button, just click on the name of the network.
<davenull> ilmob: :)
<Canaen> davenull - nope. Ubuntu doesn't seem to think it exists, even though added it in manually
<ilmob> so then how do we get wpa and all that?
<ilmob> will it just work?
<Slart> Canaen: hmm.. you're sure your wireless network card is working alright?
<hyperb0lix> ilmob: Yes, it should just work with NetworkManager
<davenull> ilmob: Go get some sleep, you are done, setup your router for wpa, everything else is ready for it on the laptop.
<basileus> andrewfree: use screen
<Canaen> slart - it was right before I switched to ubuntu. I was running XP. How would I tell if it's not?
<ilmob> I'm just going to try befpre I go just in case I'll sleep on the plane
<andrewfree> basileus: what
<davenull> ilmob: Did you get my PM?
<ronhalfdanr> and of course it won't let me create new folders or rename old ones
<Slart> Canaen: I'm not really sure.. since I haven't been messing with wireless that much.. on my laptop it just worked out of the box.. guess I'm lucky
<ronhalfdanr> why is it every other updates screws this basic function and what I have already setup how I want it up?
<Zygot> ilmob/davenull: what was wrong? (I had him up on a static IP?)
<Canaen> thanks anyways. I'm running the hardware test thing. I'll try loading windows drivers I think if I can't get the linux ones to work.
<ilmob> her
<basileus> andrewfree: to keep your script running after disconnection use screen
<shiMMer> 2246B/s=speed downloading acroread :(
<ilmob> lol
<andrewfree> basileus: Like monitor screen? I dont have one. I do it all via command line
<Makmmr> Hello , i got D-Link DI-524 Router , setted up "DMZ(Demilitarized Zone)" seems that every thing work fine , all can access my PC EXCEPT my friend from the very same isp.. but other's from the very same isp can even tho the first xxx.xxx.xxx are same
<ilmob> well that was more than half a day of feeling mentally challenged
<|peon|> Canaen: is there a wireless network around?
<ilmob> lol
<ronhalfdanr> it's stupid things like updates hosing already set permissions that make people go back to windows
<Zygot> ilmob: what was wrong?
<ilmob> i think it's ok now
<basileus> andrewfree: no screen u need is a program =)
<hyperb0lix> ronhalfdanr: I know exactly what you mean :/
<Makmmr> and also i cannot ping him - while he can ping me
<andrewfree> basileus: oh found it :P
<davenull> Zygot: Had to run a dpkg reconfigure on netbase, and reboot :)
<ronhalfdanr> basic operating system keeps "breaking" when they update it
<dr_willis> Makmmr,   Sounds like his machine may be not responjding to pings. I would suggest telling the channel more info - like  How is he trying to access your machine. SSH? Ftp?
<Zygot> Wow, OK, easy enough.
<ronhalfdanr> I'd really much rather be getting work done than fixing stupid problems
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  also you may want to start up a 'notes' web page/pastebin site. with information from ping tests and ip# and so forth. this  can get hard to trouble shoot at times.
<Makmmr> dr_willis radmin, http, ultravnc - i had reinstall windowsxp same as he did just this morning - firewall is off except the di-524 , but all rest can access except him
<basileus> andrewfree: make sure u install it on your remote machine )
<andrewfree> basileus: already installed
<wartalker> i want to use wget to download oo3, but the link is to a *.php, how can i do
<Makmmr> dr_willis my web atm is just empty index.html  - http://mmr.sytes.net
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: Try to locate the exact download link first
<ronhalfdanr> and I thought only Adobe crap screwed with your filesystem
<Flannel> ronhalfdanr: What changes have you made to your file/folder permissions?  And what exactly went wrong?  It's generally best to ask questions instead of complaining, as the latter won't fix anything.
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  have him try  ssh if possible.     its a similer service to see the information on connections and stuff then vnc. It may be the isp is blocking stuff..  it will take some testing to track down. You could try hooking the pc directly to the Isp, with no router to prove its not the router doing somthing.
<wartalker> hyperb0lix:http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=3.0.0
<ronhalfdanr> I have made NO changes to my permissions
<wartalker> hyperb0lix: how i locate this link
<qcjn> Hi, someone knows about host redirection..no-ip.org  when i put my wan adress http://70.83.166.13:8000/  i can see the page & if i put my no-ip, ti gives me an error http://qcjn.no-ip.org:8000/  and in my no-ip accout it's there with the right wan adress ???
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  perhaps its time to resummarize the original problem to the channel. Ive totally lost  what the actual problem is or was.    But I do have  a short attention span Today.. Too much EggNog.
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: Yeah, it'd be nice if exact links to downloads were available, but I think it's load balancing to various mirrors
<Makmmr> dr_willis when i hook directly all worked fine & i could ping him & as well he could access my pc via radmin,vnc - but the thing is that other's also from my isp with very same ip except the least number can access while my router is on, but he cannot
<Arrowhead212002> ﻿does anyone know of any good tablet utilities for ubuntu 8.04 ie convert ﻿writing into text?
<Unknown0BC> Greetings.
<ronhalfdanr> dr_willis: the problem is as usual the latest update changed most of my permissions
<Guest89294> hi and merry xmas.   what is the best/easiest way to move an existing Ubuntu (8.10) install from a single harddrive to a raid 1 enabled pair?
<wartalker> hyperb0lix: if i use wget to this link, it download a .php file
<ronhalfdanr> and now the system won't let change them back because it says I don't own the folder
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: Yep
<wartalker> hyperb0lix: i want download the oo3 file
<ronhalfdanr> chown does not work either
<Unknown0BC> Anybody here use worldwind ? it does not see to do much else than download here by me.
<Makmmr> dr_willis and as well i cannot even ping he's machine while my router is on it's something like he's in black list or something at my DI-524 , but i never heard he got one & if even got then it wouldnt be long term black list
<Unknown0BC> :\
<Canaen> Ok, so new problem: I've just changed my wireless driver, and now when I left-click on network manager, wireless networks show up as an option. The catch - it also says that Wireless is disabled. How would I enable wireless networking?
<Unknown0BC> Anybody here use worldwind ? it does not seem* to do much else than download here by me.
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: See, it randomizes or load balances the mirrors, so you'd have to pick a mirror and go from there
<|peon|> wartalker: http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/OpenOffice/stable/3.0.0/OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz
<Unknown0BC> :\
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  perhaps a log of what commands you are trying and doing may helop the channel in  diagoosing what it is going on. and help in filing a bug repport.
<Canaen>  
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: |peon| has found a mirror hosting the tarball
<hyperb0lix> |peon|: :)
<ronhalfdanr> sudo chown ron:ron /media/DRV7_VOL1/WWI camo done
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  sounds almost like his  machine may be some how blocking you.
<davenull> Merry Christmas guys!!!!!
<wartalker> |peon|: thanks
<|peon|> yup
<Makmmr> dr_willis that what i was thinking from the farily begining , but this morning he did reinstall winxp so it couldnt be blocking me any more...
<wartalker> hyperb0lix: thanks
<hyperb0lix> davenull: Same to you :)
<ronhalfdanr> and the problem happens every second or third update
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: np
<Unknown0BC> Christmas is mix of various religions.
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: you must take care of the spaces
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  he may want to turn off the xp wall for testing.
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  err firewall
<|peon|> wartalker: welcome
<ronhalfdanr> which spaces Slart?
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: /media/DRV7_VOL1/WWI\ camo\ done
<infinity_> whats the SSH group for?
<wartalker> |peon|: how do you find the link
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: if you dont do that it will first try to change the file WWI, then the file camo, then the file done.. neither exists so it fails..
<dr_willis> infinity_,  i think for people to ssh in or out.. but ive never noticed it affecting anything.  so it may be for somthing specific to a specific feature of ssh..
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: You can just keep refreshing the link you gave me, and it'll give you the mirrors it's randomizing/load balancing to
<Unknown0BC> The 25 of December is a date related to the Sun God Religion. Jesus was not born then. The tree comes form some other religion thought of as pagan in the Bible.
<Makmmr> dr_willis it's is off.. and without router i could ping him - is there any thing like "lan cards who hate routers? rofl" because when i run w/o router he can access , but with cannot while all rest can lol
<hyperb0lix> wartalker: Then you can simply visit the mirror via FTP or HTTP and grab the download
<Unknown0BC> Its a mix.
<Unknown0BC> confused.
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|peon|> wartalker: use firefox downthemall to see it :)
<Makmmr> dr_willis i been on this sh.. least 4 day's i already don't know what to think nor what to try out
<Flannel> Unknown0BC: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Canaen> How do I enable wireless?
<infinity_> dr_willis: i searched for files belonging to group "ssh" ..nothing
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  no idea on that. Ive not really wanted to let people in through my router. Could be the router has some odd DMZ settings going on.
<Unknown0BC> No just responding to someone saying merry christmas.
<infinity_> dr_willis: so maybe its for authgroup in sshd_config
<hyperb0lix> |peon|: Never used that before :-X
<happihippo> Merry Christmas!
<Unknown0BC> Then he should also go say that on #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> infinity_,  perhaps. A check of the forums may give better info.  Or perhaps theres a setting in the ssh configs to enable limited access and that would use the groups.
<infinity_> dr_willis: oops. /usr/bin/ssh-agent is ssh group
<Unknown0BC> Anyway, anyone here use worldwind ? Got it working properly ?
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Makmmr> dr_willis i changed the Firmware Version to V2.06Patch08RU last night and still... the very same , actually i am really confused because every one can access except him - and i mean that "every one lol"
<|peon|> hyperb0lix: it's usefull in case like that :)
<ronhalfdanr> still did nothing usefull Slart
<Arrowhead212002> ﻿does anyone know of any good tablet utilities for ubuntu 8.04 ie convert ﻿writing into text?
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  so he cant even ssh or ftp in or anything eh?
<OchenZloy> no i can't - any port - tcp - at all
<Mal3ko> guys how do we check glibc library version?
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok.. can you do this.. first run ls -l (<-- that's a lower case L) on the folder with these files.. then run your command and after that do another ls -l, copy it all to a pastebin and give us the url
<Makmmr> dr_willis he can ping me while i cannot ping him from my side to he's is totaly dead line.. from he's to mine only ping goes - how that posible i'm not sure , will ask to ftp/ssh
<ronhalfdanr> huh Slart?
<Slart> !pastebin | ronhalfdanr
<ubottu> ronhalfdanr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mal3ko> glibc library version..
<ronhalfdanr> pastebin won't help, the command executed but did nothing
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: the pastebin will help us see if you do something else wrong.. if the files are strange etc
<ronhalfdanr> what does or where does the -l go?
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: after ls.. ie you type "ls -l" then press enter.. it will give you a list of the files with permissions and such
<ronhalfdanr> huh?
<Makmmr> dr_willis also the router inside him got "ping" from that also only failure's
<Makmmr> aka "Ping test"
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok.. you have a terminal open, right?
<ronhalfdanr> yes
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: what happens if you type ls and press enter?
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: you get a list of files, right?
<ronhalfdanr> yep
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: now type ls -l
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: see the difference?
<ronhalfdanr> yeah
<xun> hello all, is it possible to setup a ad-hoc connection to the iphone 3g from my laptop(t400, btw it's working beautifully on ubuntu 8.10)?
<ronhalfdanr> and it tells me what?
<ronhalfdanr> all the stuff it pulls up is on the OS drive, not the data drive
<juro> is there an email notification widget for the status bar (thunderbird, 8.10)?
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ls -l will tell you the filenames, owner, size, date it was created, permissions etc
<|peon|> Mal3ko: try dpkg -l | grep libc
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  just for clarification - what filesystem is the datadrive anyway? NTFS? Ext2? ext3?
<ronhalfdanr> NTFS
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok.. where are these files you want to work with?
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  then the permissions must be set by the mountpoint options. NOT the chown or chmod commands....
<Canaen> My Wireless is disabled. How would I enable it?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Can you right-click the NetworkManager applet and reenable wireless?
<ronhalfdanr> Slart: , I have an OS drive, a !TB data drive and a mirrored RAID drive, they are on the data drive
<ronhalfdanr> I don't even try to access the mirror
<Canaen> I can't enable it when I right-click; it won't let me check or uncheck the box, though the box is there. It's "grayed out"
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: :O I hope your wireless module(s) is/are loaded
<ronhalfdanr> so to check my data drive I'd type ls -l DRV7-VOL1?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Make sure the wifi interface is up with ifconfig?
<shiMMer> my bluetooth not work.i can see my bluetooth LED is on but i can find device to pair with..
<Canaen> hyper: I'm new. how would I do that?
<shiMMer> cant*
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok, try running this "cd /media/DRV7_VOL1/"
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Just run ifconfig from the command line and list the interfaces you find
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Should be the rightmost column
<ronhalfdanr> cd command not found
<Flannel> ronhalfdanr: Where are you running it?
<Makmmr> dr_willis also very veird thing is that every one who i got at skype are always online (when they are online) but this friend go offline online like crazy while i am a sure that he is on and i need call him via skype to get him online at my friend list...
<ronhalfdanr> terminal as sudo
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: huh?.. you're still in the terminal, right?
<|peon|> Canaen: what wireless adapter you use?
<Flannel> ronhalfdanr: right, don't use sudo.
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: not sudo
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  sounds more and more like its his router/pc with the issues..
<ronhalfdanr> ok, got the drive
<Canaen> there's a "local loopback" which I think is code for wireless? the other two are ethernet.
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: now try ls -l again
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: lo is for loopback; one of the Ethernet ones might actually be your wireless
<Slart> Canaen: local loopback isn't wireless.. it's .. well.. the loopback interface..=)
<ronhalfdanr> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root        0 2008-12-06 12:22 camo-WWI
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: eth1?
<ronhalfdanr> the specific problem folder for now
<Makmmr> dr_willis but DI-524 don't have black list right? and every one can access so shouldnt be router + as well i changed Firmware so it's like reinstlal windows - i mean if he got black list it should be delted right away.. .
<Canaen> yes, eth0 and eth1
<Canaen> 0 is ethernet, 1 must be wireless
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: that's the folder you want to change?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Can you just run iwconfig now?
<ronhalfdanr> 24 hours ago it was permission to read, write and execute
<|peon|> not eth*
<ryan__> d
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Err, is wireless *gone*? Or is it simply not working?
<ronhalfdanr> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root     4096 2008-12-23 01:53 WWI camo done
<ronhalfdanr> that one
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  not sure on that - ive never had a router with a ip# blacklist.  May want to google for that specif routers manuals/docs and see if it has some sort of auto-block feature
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok.. what's your username?
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d38cff160 how do i fix this?
<ronhalfdanr> and 24 hours ago it was owned by ron
<Canaen> lo, eth1, and pan0 say no wireless extensions. eth1 says IEEE 802.11, no nickname, and Access Point: Not-Associated
<ronhalfdanr> usernname ron
<dr_willis> Slart,  i belive he mentioned earlier that this is on a NTFS filesystem also...  could be  a mount issue
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Yep, your wireless is there
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: try this "sudo chown ron WWI\ camo\ done"
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Yet NetworkManager is graying out your wireless?
<Canaen> yes
<ronhalfdanr> dr_willis:  the drive appears to mount fine, problem is since the last update
<Makmmr> dr_willis i googled my DI-524 as much as i could didn't find any thing like that & as well my friend doesn't have router , just towerpc fresh reinstaled with windows FW off.. - is there any posibility that he's lancard doesn't like routers or something like that ? - iam just out of ideas already and really pissed on this Rofl
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: You could try a reboot first... or you could manually associate/authenticate with an access point
<Slart> dr_willis: mm.. it might have updated the ntfs3g module or something..
<Mal3ko> |peon|: thanks so now how do i upgrade to a newer glibc library?
<ghm> Merry Christmas everyone. just wanted to ask advice re partition editor. I partitioned my MSI wind wrong and I wanna redo it. Can I do so via ssh-ing into it? And if so what tool can i use?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: We've already established that your wireless interface is there and up, so there shouldn't be a problem associating
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: and then try running ls -l again and see if it changed anything
<Canaen> how would I associate?
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  with NTFS the modes and owndership are  NOT changed with  chown/chmod - it must be mounted properly to allow users to access it fully. becasue ntfs does NOT support the normal linux style ownership/permissions. thats proberly the core of the whole problem
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: It'
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  the permissions dident change.. how it is geting mounted. changed.
<ronhalfdanr> Slart: nope, root still owns everything
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: It's a little dirty... iwlist eth1 scan... iwconfig eth1 essid ESSID or iwconfig eth1 ap BSSID...
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok.. let's check the ntfs thingy.. let me check something first
<dr_willis> Slart,  or his fstab is incorrect..or  its automounting and he needs to run ntfs-config  and set it to allow users..  if its getting auto-mounted-by hal.
<ronhalfdanr> dr_willis:  the crive mounted just fine
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Then you can use wpa_supplicant (eww) if it's WPA... or just go ahead and use dhclient/dhcpcd
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Or you can try a reboot first :)
<ozzloy> nm, i fixed it.
<Canaen> ran iwlist eth1 scan, told me interface doesn't suport scanning
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  you are confusing mounting   with 'mounting with the proper options  for users.'
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: :O It's not in monitor mode, I hope
<Canaen> I wouldn't know. Could I check/change that?
<|peon|> Mal3ko: what ubuntu version you use?
<kelvin911> i have a question regarding to the audio of ubuntu
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok.. we'll start by installing a tool that makes this a little bit easier, it's called ntfs-config
<Mal3ko> |peon|: i think 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: I would suggest a reboot unless you don't have time and/or don't want to mess with the commands (they can get dirty)
<ronhalfdanr> something in the update screwed it up dr_willis, it happens regularly with updates
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: run "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config" in a terminal, that will install it
<ronhalfdanr> this time it royally screwed it up
<kelvin911> why when playing sound in firefox, i cant play any mp3?
<shiMMer> please help my bluetopth problem.i can see bluetooth icon at top panel but i cant search any devive.i search with my phone but it found nothing.help me
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: Try installing the mplayer plugin for FF
<kelvin911> if i do "killall pulseaudio" in terminal i get problem solved
<|peon|> Mal3ko: you want to upgrade to?
<ronhalfdanr> it's running Slart
<dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,     given you dident even know what 'ls -l' did. excuse me for not taking your 'word' on that statement.   You may want to pastebin your 'fstab' file for slart to see also.
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: It should be mozilla-mplayer in APT or something
<ghm> hi is it possible to change partition information without losing data in them? i partitioned my MSI wind 160gb hd wrong and I seem to be able to access only half of it.
<kelvin911> it happen the same in my desktoop
<Makmmr> dr_willis any way thanks for your time.
<Canaen> hyper: I'll try a reboot
<kelvin911> i need to completely remove pulseaudio to solve the sound problem
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Okay
<Canaen> thank you
<zeeeee> hi, every time i come out of suspend i no longer get any sound output. this is on ubuntu 8.10 32-bit on a dell inspiron e1505. any hints?
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: Remove PulseAudio??? :O
<davenull> kelvin911: Install 'flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound'
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: let me know when it's finished
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  yea. It really does sound like his router is flakey..   From what ive seen you say. :) go swap routers with him!
<ronhalfdanr> oh gee dr_willis, basic troubleshooting 101, when the only system level change is an update and it repeats problems other updates have caused, pretty good idea where the problem originates
<kelvin911> if i dont remove pulseaudio, i cant have more than one application to play sound
<ronhalfdanr> done Slart
<Makmmr> dr_willis he doesn't have router ^^ only i got that di-524...
<kelvin911> for example if opera is playing youtube audio, icant have sound in vlc or other program like mplayer
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  whats that exactly?
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: PulseAudio _allows_ you to play more than one sound at the same time
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: then run "gksudo ntfs-config" in the terminal.. you should get a window with one or more hard drives listed
<kelvin911> if i play sound in vlc then other applications dont have sound
<Makmmr> dr_willis D-Link DI-524
<dr_willis> Makmmr,  and thas a ?
<kelvin911> if i killall pulseaudio, problem solved
<KRoKUs> ы
<OchenZloy> Wireless internet switch
<vpew> can anyone tell me how to turn the system beep off in ubuntu, its really annoying in terminal or irc when i press up, down, left, right or backspace or scroll up or down with the mouse too far
<Makmmr> dr_willis Wi-Fi router
<Makmmr> but i don't use it as Wi-Fi
<Leon> Makmmr: I got a DI-524 too, whats the problem?
<Makmmr> just as normal router
<ronhalfdanr> ok Slart, got the other drives listed
<kelvin911> hyperb0lix: i have other way around, in my desktop if i have pulseaudio i dont get more than one sound at the same time
<Mal3ko> |peon|: yep. cause im having a random freeze issue with an app and i was advised to upgrade the gclib..
<Slart> vpew: system, preferences, sound.. second tab I think.. something like "use system sound"
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: is the drive you want listed there?
<hyperb0lix> vpew: You can also disable the bell in gnome-terminal's prefs
<hyperb0lix> vpew: But that wouldn't be global
<OchenZloy> Leon :) i cant connect to him, while all other people can. Already the 3rd day trying to do something with that. (Connect = for example radmin/vnc/http)
<Slart> vpew: ah.. sorry.. it's now "play alert sound"
<ronhalfdanr> no but the mirror and ewxternal backup are
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it apperas to be installed in the repository..still i can't find it in my applications list
<davenull> kelvin911: Install 'flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound'
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: Listen to davenull
<ronhalfdanr> I assume select drive, click OK and repeat until al drives done?
<Makmmr> Leon i set up DMZ(Demilitarized Zone) , every one can connect to me even from my isp network , when first xxx.xxx.xxx are same , but one of my friedns cannot, he can ping me , but cannot connect to http / vnc / radmin - and i cannot even ping him
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: yes
<kelvin911> now back to my netbook.  if i killall pulseaudio, problem solved
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: but the drive you wanted wasn't there?
<Makmmr> Leon he also are from my isp ip range
<Leon> OchenZloy: So you are trying to do port forwaring?
<ronhalfdanr> ok, got them all done
<davenull> kelvin911: That is the support library to make flash play nicely with pulseaudio.
<kelvin911> i killall pulseaudio in my dell mini , i can get more than one sound
<vpew> vpew
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: How'd it go?
<Makmmr> Leon i got DMZ on , http://mmr.sytes.net work for you ? for all it work , but for OchenZloy it doesn't
<kelvin911> so what is pulseaudio for?
<davenull> kelvin911: Install 'flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound' do that, and the problem is solved.
<Canaen> hyper: same problem, no change.
<Mal3ko> |peon|: so now..?
<OchenZloy> no, i use direct connect, for example: http://mmr.sytes.net - will work for you, for everyone, but not to me (it's his web - currently empty index.htm)
<kelvin911> but how come i killall pulseaudio and i can solve my problem?
<davenull> kelvin911: Pulse audio is what runs the sound card on your computer.
<ganymede> ic
<kelvin911> is pulseaudio necessary?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: What wireless driver are you using?
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it appears to be installed in the repository..still i can't find it in my applications list
<ronhalfdanr> now what?
<kelvin911> but how come without pulseaudio i can still get sound?
<kelvin911> and better?
<Makmmr>  Leon for isp we are at same ip range xxx.xxx.xxx.changing only , but my another neiberhood could connect as well
<Canaen> Broadcom STA. I was using Broadcom 43xx, and my card is 4328, but Wireless wasn't even an option with that driver, according to network manager
<davenull> kelvin911: Flash forces it into alsa mode, one audio channel, if you install that package, it will work correctly. And pulse aduio is auto restarted when you killall it, And yesm it is vital.
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: did you see the drive we were working on in that list?
<Makmmr> Leon plus i cannot even ping OchenZloy while all rest can o.O
<Leon> OchenZloy: So you are the only one that cannot connect to him?
<ronhalfdanr> nope
<Makmmr> Leon seem's so
<OchenZloy> Leon exactly!
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: what kind of drive is it? anything special about it?
<Leon> Makmmr: Are you from the same ISP? I had that once with a friend too.
<ronhalfdanr> and my patience is burnt.................time for beer & bed
<davenull> kelvin911: Does that make sense?
<OchenZloy> we already thinking, that there's a something like blacklist in the router.
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: And your card is fully compatible with STA?
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: ok, hope you get it fixed
<Makmmr> Leon yes our ip's are similliar only the least number is changing
<ronhalfdanr> just a standard WD 1TB drive, SATA 2
<OchenZloy> last*
<Leon> Makmmr: So you both have the same ISP...
<OchenZloy> is different
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it appears to be installed in the repository..still i can't find it in my applications list
<OchenZloy> ..
<hyperb0lix> Makmmr: Are you still having networking issues? :/
<OchenZloy> yes, we do
<Leon> Makmmr: Did you try the whole thing without routers on both sides. If it works that way then you know where to search the problem
<Makmmr> Leon yes , but at the same time also other of my neiberhood with the same isp & same begining xxx.xxx.xxx of ip can connect to me
<OchenZloy> yes, it works without router
<Makmmr> Leon he don't have router at all , when i swich off mine then all work fine - i can ping him & he can connect to my pc
<OchenZloy> but my friend can't live without it ^^
<Makmmr> OchenZloy yes i cannot live without router tk i got not one pc at home
<kelvin911> so u r saying after i killall pulseaudio pulseaudio auto restarts itself?
<Canaen> hyper: STA is what the hardware drivers app told me was another option, besides 43
<Leon> and it works if you plug in the router on OchenZloy's side, but as sooon as you plug the DI-524 it does not work?
<shiMMer> how to enable my bluetooth??
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it appears to be installed in the repository..still i can't find it in my applications list
<davenull> kelvin911: Yes, that is what I am saying.
<davenull> kelvin911: Install 'flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound' do that, and the problem is solved.
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Hmm, I don't have much experience with Broadcom drivers: I try to avoid Broadcom like the plague
<OchenZloy> w8w8w8, i don't have a router, Makmmr(my friend) he does. If he plug off the router, then connection is established, if he will turn on it back, then again - dead side
<Makmmr> Leon i didn't try bring router to OchenZloy.. but when i switch it off -all works perfectly for him ,while the router is on only for him doesn't work , but all the rest world wide can connect to my pc , you can test as well Http://mmr.sytes.net it work perfectly fine
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Could you pastebin the output of ifconfig and iwconfig?
<kelvin911> but how come when i killall pulseaudio i can play all sound in all programs?
<Canaen> yea, one sec
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it appears to be installed in the repository..still i can't find it in my applications list
<OchenZloy> both sides, fresh OS, FW off
<daredevilthere> HEY ALL
<kelvin911> why does it solve it without install any other additional package?
<Canaen> brennus@Croidhe:~$ ifconfig
<Canaen> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:c5:64:84:df
<Canaen>           inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Canaen>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Canaen>           RX packets:536 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot2> Canaen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Canaen>           TX packets:391 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<daredevilthere> HOW AR U ALL
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: NO!
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: :-X!!
<terryx> i am using wubi, i want to increase my file system...how?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Pastebin
<kelvin911> can i add killall pulseaudio to the startup session?
<Slart> daredevilthere: please.. caps
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: http://pastebin.ca
<davenull> kelvin911: Because, flash forces pulseaudio into single channel mode, because flash is broken, when you kill it, it releases that channel and no, that ONE SINGLE PACKAGE is all you need to fix it.
<daredevilthere> HEY HOW TO RENAME REMOVABLE MEDIA WHICH APPEARs ON DESKTOP
<Slart> !caps | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Leon> Makmmr: So the problem is definetly the router... Is the router the latest firmware? In the older firmwares stuff didnt work. You can check in Tools->Firmware
<daredevilthere> ok i m sorry
<Makmmr> Leon last night i did change fm...
<Makmmr> Current Firmware Version: V2.06Patch08RU
<Makmmr> Firmware Date: Wed, May 07 2008
<dr_willis> daredevilthere,  try the logical.. right click, properties ?
<Canaen> Hyper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92685/
<Slart> daredevilthere: change the label of the drive.. how to do that depends on what filesystem it's using
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Thanks
<Makmmr> but before this also didn't work
<Leon> daredevilthere: Its a bit complicated, on a mac it's really easy, what type is the filesystem?
<davenull> kelvin911: Got it? That is the way the Ubuntu wiki say to fix it, install the package I have given you 6 times, and it is all done.
<dr_willis> daredevilthere,   and it will depend on the filesystem as the very patient Slart  implied. :)
 * davenull goes to bed.
<daredevilthere> but i cant change its label
<DarkKnight> hey i installed drupal...though it appears to be installed in the repository..still i can't find it in my applications list..and i dont know how to start working with it
<Slart> dr_willis: I figured I would use it all up.. then take my christmas break :)
 * dr_willis gives Slart  a CandyCane for being a good patient helper.. :)
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Damn, so you can't scan for anything? sudo iwlist eth1 scan?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: That's one of the most important things...
<daredevilthere> i have renamed my partations in /media directory but they appear as disk1_vol4 on my desktop
<Canaen> hyper: same result
<dr_willis> Slart,    it just seems the more i hang in linux channels - the more i see the  fad. 'the less someone knows on a topic. the more they think they are an expert on everythyinhg' type new users mentality.. Heh....
<Makmmr> Leon as well i didn't find for my router FM on their offical web , i got h/w v.B , but they got only a,c,d ?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Gah, what was the result again?
<dr_willis> Slart,   Im seeing this more and more at work also where i work and help others. :)
<Canaen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92685/
<terryx> i am using wubi with windows xp...why computer ubuntu hangs..??
<Canaen> same as iwconfig on pastebin
<Leon> Makmmr: Yeah they are difficult with firmware updates, the most recent one is 2.07
<Makmmr> Leon can you find that 2.07 for b version ?
<Makmmr> Leon i couldnt'
<Slart> dr_willis: mm.. that's the cost of popularity I guess
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: iwlist shouldn't have the same output as iwconfig
<Leon> Makmmr: I'll see on the various FTPs I visited, wait...
<Slart> daredevilthere: this removable drive.. what kind of file system does it use? ntfs? fat32?
<Makmmr> Leon thanks a lot =)
<dr_willis> Slart,  i think  the 'user friendly'  (failed) design - has basically made people so lazy in using things for basic tasks.. they cant understand or attempt to learn anything more advanced.
<Mal3ko> guys..how do upgrade gclib library?
<kelvin911> that dont make sense
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: that can be a dangerous thing to update
<OchenZloy> if it will work, then it will be the best merry cristmas present for us we ever did get
<Makmmr> Leon i got mine from http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Router/DI-524/Firmware/Rev.B/
<dr_willis> I would Like to see some 'set-up-the-ntfs-drives' wizard tool for ubuntu.
<Canaen> hyper: I made a typo. The output now is "Failed to read scan data: invalid argument"
<Slart> dr_willis: well.. ntfs-config comes pretty close
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: oh.. wait... gclib?  not glibc?
<wabob> christmas
<Makmmr> at other webs i didn't find the B vers at all...
<kelvin911> i restart the netbook, do killall pulseaudio, then open firefox play a video and open mp3 files i can get 2 programs playign sound together
<Leon> Makmmr: On ftp.dlink.de there is the 2.07, be sure to use the international not the german version...
<Makmmr> Leon yeah the de one for me would be a pain :D
<terryx> i am using wubi with windows xp...why computer ubuntu hangs..??
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92687/
<Makmmr> Leon be back in a while ;)
<dr_willis> Slart,  but its not installed by default.. and its really not 'educating' the users.. i enision a tool that asks the users what they want to do with their drives, allow everyone? just 1 user? external only? ect.. walk them through it. a bit and  educate them a bit more..
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: yep. gclib. cause im having a random freeze problem with an app and i was advised to upgrade gclib to solve the problem
<Leon> Makmmr: Wish you luck :)
<Makmmr> Leon thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: what version of 'gclib' do you have right now?
<Slart> dr_willis: ah.. I understand.. yes, that would be good
<dr_willis> Slart,  seems half the issues are with how the system - 'automounts on the fly' the ntfs drives as they are needed.. vs the 'mount from the fstab' method. (which is what i use)
<|ntegra|> hey guys I got a problem :: when I play music on xmms ,I then can't play sound on youtube :: is there a way to just reset alsa or give both xmms and firefox access to the sound? I've been having to reboot which sux a bit
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: im not so sure. maybe 2.8.xx http://paste.ubuntu.com/92683/
<tech0007> how do i mount an SD card read/write?
<dr_willis> Slart,  and of course we all now know that 'Updates break everything'  (some how?) :)
<Canaen> Hyper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92689/. I dunno why I don't get something similar to your's
<Leon> terryx: Did you try the various troubleshooting tips on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Makmmr> Leon ftp://ftp.dlink.de/di/di-524/archive/driver_software/ if not secret witch one? i am quite confused they all are updated at 2008.01.23.
<Slart> dr_willis: sigh.. indeed we do.. =)
<Leon> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Sorry, one sec
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Could you do "lsmod | grep b43"
<dr_willis> Slart,  perhaps we need a 'Down with Security! let sall ntfs/vfat everything - be accessable by everyone, its My PC!' Option... ?
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: please look carefully at the spelling... this entire time you have said   'gclib'  ..i do not see any 'gclib' listed there... now, libc6 might be also known as  'glibc'   perhaps
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Also, could you resend the pastebin link; I accidentally disconnected
<Canaen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92689/
<Slart> dr_willis: ouch.. don't say things like that.. you'll give people ideas
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: woops..typo. it's glibc
<dr_willis> Slart,  thats what people expect It seems..    Instant access to system critical files.. and total virus-bullet proofing. :)
<Slart> dr_willis: and the cube.. don't forget the cube
<Mal3ko> where can i get the newest one?
<dr_willis> Slart,  cube is old.. we need a Dodechahedron!
<Canaen> lsmod gives me a really really long list, grep b43 doesn't seem to do much. It just goes to the next line, but I can't type new commands. perhaps it's waiting?
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: ok, that'svery important. what version of ubuntu are you running?  command --> lsb_release -r
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: If it's >, just Ctrl+C it
<Slart> dr_willis: hehe
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: The whole command is "lsmod | grep b43"
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: | is just a pipe
<Mal3ko> 8.10
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: 8.10
<shiMMer> how to mount my ntfs partition in terminal??
<Makmmr> Leon ah lol was looking in archive :D sec downloading :D
<peon> peon is already registered...
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: If there is no result, then b43 isn't loaded, which is good
<Canaen> hyper: no result
<wabob> scp root@show me the money my money
<peon> change nick huh
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: the reason i ask is because, update libc6 is not something you do without an upgrade to the rest of the system normally, as far as i know. updating glibc can be a dangerous thing to do
<onetinsoldier> update=updating
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Blast, that makes no sense! The module is loaded, the interface is up, it is listed with iwconfig, yet you can't scan anything
<Canaen> apparently
<peon> Mal3ko: onetinsoldier is right
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: I'm going to google around; see if others can help you in the meantime
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: dont worry. i'll do it vm to see how it goes
<Canaen> some older forum posts about similar problems mention opening up networking (which is no longer an app, though similar ones are around like network manager), and clicking "enable roaming," or "enable wirelss card" and thingsl ike that. but I don't think I can do those
<Guard^> Leon Current Firmware Version: V2.07
<Guard^> Firmware Date: Tue, Mar 18 2008
<Guard^> ups
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Yeah, shouldn't have any difference when you're on the command line
<neuon> ah
<OchenZloy> xD
<Guard^> :D
<OchenZloy> nik smeni balwan
<Stavros> hello
<Makymmr> on esho online :D
<Stavros> my system won't send me local mail, how can i correct this?
<Makymmr> OchenZloy try connect ^^
<OchenZloy> ne pashet
<Makymmr> OchenZloy "ochenj zhalj"
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: yeah.. ok, that should be ok then. you will likely get very interesting results. so, now how to do it? you will probably have to find the source for it... or, install the jaunty version(jaunty = the next version of ubuntu)
<OchenZloy> vikini router
<OchenZloy> Leon, he had updated to the latest version
<OchenZloy> but i still can't access him
<Makymmr> Leon now i got that Firmware Version: V2.07  but still the versy same ;/
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libc6
<IntuitiveNipple> Mal3ko, what's the need to update glibc?
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/glibc
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: thanks
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: What card is this again?
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: you're welcome
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: and what's this http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libc6 ?
<onetinsoldier> IntuitiveNipple:  Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: yep. gclib. cause im having a random freeze problem with an app and i was advised to upgrade gclib to solve the problem
<neuon> Mal3ko: what app causing freeze?
<onetinsoldier> IntuitiveNipple: he says he's going to do it on a vm to see how it goes
<Canaen> hyper: BCM4328
<Leon> Makymmr: Then I seriously have no idea. Maybe you can try another router and see if it's still the same, I really don't know, sorry :(
<shiMMer> how to mount ntfs partition??
<Leon> shiMMer: Double click it
<dr_willis> shiMMer,  Or make an entry for it in the fstab to automountit at boot. or with special options
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Makymmr> Leon it's okay, thanks for help - don't think that i will use another router because it work for every one except OchenZloy..
<kalvin> anyone awake in here that can help?
<dr_willis> kalvin,  lots of people in here. :)
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: You used the driver given to you by Ubuntu's restricted drivers utility?
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: how do i make intreped uses sources from this http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/glibc ?
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: this is a web page where you can manually download the .deb of the jaunty libc6 package
<OchenZloy> but u need me more, than 2 pcs
<OchenZloy> so u have to get another router
<Mal3ko> oh..ok
<wabob> see you next time.
<wabob> exit
<wabob> exit
<FloodBot2> wabob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiMMer> mount ntfs in terminal??
<kalvin> im new to ubuntu and so far everything is fine, but im having trouble streaming movies from my computer to my xbox, im using twonky
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: you might as well just install Jaunty on your vm
<Canaen> hyper: yea. there was the B43, which was open/free/unrestricted, but that didn't seem to work. So I tried the b STA, which is proprietary, and that at least made wireless show up on network manager
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: And it suddenly stops working?
<shavin> is there any app available which allows me to save a pdf fillable form?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: If it's source, you can try recompiling and reinstalling
<kalvin> anyone familiar w/ streaming to xbox?
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: or install libc6(glibc) from source... if you don't install from source, you will have every type of dependency problem possible. and actually, you might have that same problem even if you install from source
<Mal3ko> onetinsoldier: does this glibc need to be installed with libc6 ?
<Canaen> hyper: I've done it all through the GUI, I'm not quite so sure how to do compiling. My wireless didn't seem to work at all with the other driver, so I tried the other one. It's a step up, in a way, I guess.
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: libc6 = glibc
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Well, you could try reinstalling it through the same Ubuntu utility
<Canaen> gotcha
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Unchecking and rechecking it should work
<onetinsoldier> Mal3ko: it would be VERY interesting to talk to the character that advised you to upgrade glibc
<IntuitiveNipple> onetinsoldier, Thanks for that update. Do we know what add the issue is with? Updating the system glibc is a bit over-the-top - output of valgrind or gdb would be the first step to pin-point the issue
<onetinsoldier> IntuitiveNipple: no, i don't know.all i know is what i've pasted in to you really.. see my last message to him right above
<IntuitiveNipple> Mal3ko, Updating glibc without rebuilding *ALL* libraries and applications will likely cause a lot of problems
<shiMMer> how mount ntfs partition using terminal???
<xun> hello, any knows how to tether a ubuntu laptop via wifi connection to an iphone 3g? I was using adhoc on windows with pdanet, it was very useful and I really miss it ubuntu. thanks. it
<Canaen> deactivated and reactivated
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: man mount
<IntuitiveNipple> Mal3ko, What application are you experiencing the issue with? have you posted a bug report, or searched launchpad bugs?
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: Ubuntu should ship with the ntfs-3g
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: ntfs-3g support
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Anything?
<hischild> hyperb0lix, afaik it does.
<Canaen> still disabled
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Bah
<Canaen> humbug
<shiMMer> yeah.but it not auto mount
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: Add it to your fstab
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: I've found some links; they may or may not help
<Canaen> I'd appreciate 'e
<Canaen> 'em
<dr_willis> shiMMer,  i you just asked 2 different things.. :)    either edi the fstab file, and use mount, or use the mount/ntfs-3g command ith proper options  and dont edit fstab.
<shiMMer> use mount
<shiMMer> but i need it ato mount on every startup
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959451
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: Add it to your /etc/fstab, slap it into your /etc/rc.local, write an init script for it... something
<neuon> shiMMer: /dev/sda3  /mnt/data  ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<hischild> shiMMer, if it's an internal drive i recommend you edit /etc/fstab.
<hyperb0lix> shiMMer: If it's an external drive, you should probably generate a UUID for it
<shiMMer> mine ntfs partiton is /dev/sda2
<IntuitiveNipple> shiMMer, I think I recall reading that an ntfs partition *WILL NOT* be auto-mounted if its dirty-bit is set... you may need to run a Windows CHKDSK on it
 * dr_willis seconds IntuitiveNipple 's comment.
<hyperb0lix> IntuitiveNipple: You can also change a file, I think
<Canaen> hyper: that's my same problem! I will try some of the solutions. I couldn't find this link earlier
<neuon> shiMMer: edit it to your need
<shiMMer> i dun have windows
<baddj> I am new to linux and a all time windows user but i am up for a change and would like to know is ubuntu good for desktop?
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Glad to help... sorry I couldn't solve it
<onetinsoldier> baddj: the best
<hyperb0lix> baddj: Absolutely
<dr_willis> shiMMer,  so let us guess.. this is an External USB NTFS drive.. that you are trying to acces from a linux machine?
<Canaen> you tried so hard! thank you!
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Thanks :)
<shiMMer> my internal drive.i use windows before.i wont format that partition
<IntuitiveNipple> hyperb0lix, one of the ntfs-3g tools can force a change in the NTFS $MFT bitmap, but it isn't recommended
<onetinsoldier> baddj: do you have a good strong system? or is it an older outdated system?
<hyperb0lix> IntuitiveNipple: There's always some hack, though :P That's Linux
<IntuitiveNipple> shiMMer, Can you manually mount sda2 ?
<fefefefe> server irc.quakenet.org
<shiMMer> what command?
<baddj> its the latest and gratest harware i built it my self.
<shiMMer> i am new with ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> shiMMer, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<baddj> is it hard to learn a lot of the commands also what the best the ubuntu with KDE or gnome
<dr_willis> shiMMer,      if you plan on not going back to windows.. you should backup your data and perahps c hange that drive to ext3 soon. :)  You can use the ntfs-3g command to mount the thing from the CLI to see if its shown as 'dirty' if so - you can fix it with some other command line tools..  I forget what ones however.
<shadeslayer>  how to install intel 82946GZ/GL graphics driver for my debian lenny
<onetinsoldier> baddj: oh.. nice. well then, the lastest version of ubuntu should be good for you then. as long as the linux kernel supports all your hardware. somoetimes the latest hardware isn't fully supported
<dr_willis> shiMMer,  that does have some 'risk' but you should be able to at least mount it read only. for now. :)
<shiMMer> not easy to backup with 120gb full with my files
<IntuitiveNipple> shiMMer, Also, see
<IntuitiveNipple> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#questions
<|ntegra|>  hey guys I got a problem :: when I play music on xmms ,I then can't play sound on youtube :: is there a way to just reset alsa or give both xmms and firefox access to the sound? I've been having to reboot which sux a bit
<dr_willis> shiMMer,   old 'PC wisdom' - data not worth backing up - is not worth having... :)    try ntfs-3g command, and 'ntfsfix' if the filesystem is shown as dirty.
<baddj> how do i find out if the kernel support the harware as i got a intel Q660, 9400GT GF card, 3x 500GB sata HDD etc,.
<onetinsoldier> baddj: that's hard to answer
<dr_willis>  ntfsfix - fix common errors and force Windows to check NTFS
<onetinsoldier> !best | baddj
<ubottu> baddj: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> !find ntfsfix
<ubottu> File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<baddj> Okay but how do i find out with the linux kernal will run on my hardware
<hyperb0lix> baddj: Pop in a live CD and see if it works
<onetinsoldier> baddj: what is the motherboard?
<IntuitiveNipple> dr_willis, "ntfsfix is NOT a Linux version of chkdsk.  It only repairs some fundamental NTFS inconsistencies, resets the NTFS  journal  file and schedules an NTFS consistency check for the first boot into Windows"
<Makymmr> alrite dr_willis , Leon thanks a lot for the time you spend , will try google more my damn Di-524 maybe will find any thing usefull once agian thanks & cya ;)
<dr_willis> IntuitiveNipple,  so how else do ya force it to check?   if you have no windows.
<onetinsoldier> baddj: also see the following....
<onetinsoldier> !hardware | baddj
<ubottu> baddj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ruhaan_jslip> merry christmas all
<baddj> okay also i can not think of what the motherboard is right now but i know its a asus something pro
<ruhaan_jslip> i have a queestion
<hyperb0lix> ruhaan_jslip: Shoot
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way i can cap the HDD space of a users home folder?
<dr_willis> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<onetinsoldier> baddj: ok, probably an Asus P5Q Pro... you should be fine
<dr_willis> ruhaan_jslip,  linux has some quota system. But ive never used it.
<hyperb0lix> ruhaan_jslip: You should be able to set limits with ulimit and /etc/security/limits.conf
<hyperb0lix> ruhaan_jslip: Honestly, I've only set process limits, so I can't give a straight answer
<ruhaan_jslip> ulimit is an appilcation?
<hyperb0lix> ruhaan_jslip: Yes, it is a command
<ruhaan_jslip> oh
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> dr_willis, On Linux, there are no tools to do a CHKDSK, The ntfs-3g tools only do what Windows does, to set the 'dirty' bit so Windows CHDSK can do a full scan/fix before the file-system is mounted read/write
<hyperb0lix> ruhaan_jslip: Check out /etc/security/limits.conf then
<baddj> i think so i know i have 4GB DDR3 ram
<shadeslayer> DEBIAN ROCKS!!!
<Andrew``> merry xmas to those in NZ or Australia that celebrate it
<IntuitiveNipple> shadeslayer, so does a rocking horse... and your point is? :D
<shadeslayer> ubuntu is based on debian so that is why it also rocks
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx hyperb0lix that did it for me
<ruhaan_jslip> limits.conf
<hyperb0lix> ruhaan_jslip: np
<christos> merry xmass from greece
<onetinsoldier> anyone know if DDR3 ram is supported ok?
<Canaen> Where can I find drivers? I need two possible wireless drivers. How do I get them?
 * onetinsoldier goes to look at hardware support list
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: Did you try Broadcom's site?
<|ntegra|> 'cause ddr3 ram is supported
<shadeslayer>  how to install intel graphics driver for my debian lenny?
<Mayank> i have pentium-4, 2.4, 512mb of ram, 40gb of hdd, i had windows xp and then i install ubuntu(wubi), install inside windows(dual boot), after installation complete, my ubuntu freezes radomly in the middle of any work, (movies, mp3, browsing, gaming, document work etc, freezes everything, mouse, keyboard, i have to restart with cpu...anybody have solution so please help me, i am a computer ingineer, i know only windows xp, vista very well but i am totally n
<Mayank> ew to linux..plz help me........
<DasEi1> it is, onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> DasEi1: and |ntegra| ok, thanks guys
<Canaen> not yet. Looking over that link you gave me, trying to find wl, which I believe is native linux. I'll check broadcom. I'm really new at linux, haha.
<hyperb0lix> Mayank: Wow! All in one breath
<onetinsoldier> baddj: it sounds like you have a green light
<Mayank> yes
<hyperb0lix> Canaen: That's fine, we all had to start somewhere :)
<baddj> onetinsoldier: okay cool ill try and install it on my free 500GB HDD that i have not used.
<onetinsoldier> baddj: ok, good luck
<baddj> yea
<shadeslayer> ubuntu is very slow
<kelvin911> what kind of output does totem movie player use?
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: Your screen?
<m0niker> your screen
<kelvin911> yes
<m0niker> ha
<|ntegra|> lol
<hyperb0lix> lol
<kelvin911> i mean what method?
<Mayank> so can anyone help me out?
<m0niker> video
<hyperb0lix> Mayank: What do you want resolved?
<dr_willis> shadeslayer,  i find it very fast...  then again. I DONT use wubi. and i dont reccomend using wubi..  it also helps if you have your proper 3d video card drivers installed.
<m0niker> jk
<kelvin911> because the movie it plays back in totem is better than vlc?
<Mayank> i have pentium-4, 2.4, 512mb of ram, 40gb of hdd, i have windows xp and then i install ubuntu(wubi), install inside windows, after installation complete, my ubuntu freezes radomly, freezes everything, mouse, keyboard, i have to restart with cpu...anybody have solution so please help me:(
<|ntegra|> Mayank: not enough ram dude, thats what it sounds like to me
<m0niker> really
<m0niker> i like vlc
<IntuitiveNipple> kelvin911, It depends on the backend, I think it uses gstreamer
<m0niker> try fluxbox
<neuon> Mayank: you use ubuntu 8.10?
<kelvin911> in my laptop totem is better than vlc?
<dr_willis> I tend to use VLC and Gmplayer.
<m0niker> that what i use
<|ntegra|> ahhhh mplayer
<DasEi1> Mayank: wubi is always half a solution, though freezing isn't typical to me, consider a real dual boot or try virtualisation, often more stable
<kelvin911> in my desktop, i cant use totem to play back avi
<DasEi1> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hyperb0lix> Mayank: Or framebuffer console if you don't need anything heavy
<ruhaan_jslip> hyperb0lix: how do i specify a users home direcotory in limits.comf?
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: There should be codecs for that
<ruhaan_jslip> *conf
<ruhaan_jslip> do i just enter their user name?
<kelvin911> so how to make totem to play avi?
<neuon> 512mb isn't that enough?
<DasEi1> kelvin911:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hyperb0lix> neuon: It should be... unless Mayank has all apps open simultaneously :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Mayank, It is worth checking the log files for clues as to what was happening just before it froze - see /var/log/kern.log  and /var/log/messages
<kelvin911> GStreamer ffmeg plugin?
<juro> anyone? moving Ubuntu from one drive to a raid1 pair?
<Canaen> hyper: broadcom doesn't seem to supply drivers online. Google brings up this page, among others. http://www.bioticaindia.com/bcm4328.html I'm a little wary of downloading a driver from a random google page.
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: That should work, I think
<neuon> all apps open... wow...
<DasEi1> Mayank: ^^  also /var/log/syslog
<DasEi1> !broadcom > Canaen
<ubottu> Canaen, please see my private message
<IntuitiveNipple> Canaen, Have you checked the community docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<Stooge> merry xmass
<Canaen> ty
<Scrooge_> Stooge: bah, humbug
<hyperb0lix> Uh oh
<hyperb0lix> Two Scrooges
<ycy> hi there
<hyperb0lix> Hi
<Scrooge_> Stooge: lol.. j/k. merry christmas!
<neuon> hi ycy
<ycy> does apt-get dist-upgrade updates the kernel whilst apt-get upgrade does not upgrade the kernel?
<hyperb0lix> ycy: dist-upgrade upgrades to a new version of Ubuntu
<DasEi1> ycy: upgrades updates the kernel, the other the distro
<hyperb0lix> ycy: upgrade alone should upgrade the kernel regardless
<neuon> upgrade only the revision
<swif> I'd like to find a utility that allows me to compare two folders and find differences in files, including the ability to compare the md5sums of all files in a directory hierarchy... Any suggestions? =)
<hyperb0lix> swif: You could whip up a shell script to do that
<Guest18802> hyperb0lix, my thoughts exactly
<IntuitiveNipple> swif, "md5sum" and "find"
<hyperb0lix> swif: "diff" too
<hyperb0lix> swif: You can "diff" directories, too
<ycy> so with dist-upgrade I have to reboot, whilst with upgrade only I don't have to reboot (because it does not upgrade the kernel)
<swif> No one happens to have such a shell script, or know of one? ;-)
<Scrooge_> swif: fdupes and what the other guys said above
<hyperb0lix> swif: That's why you write one! :D
<wirefire> ycy, upgrade will upgrade your kernel also
<swif> hyperb0lix: :P
<swif> Thank you all for your suggestions
<hyperb0lix> swif: diff dir1 dir2 should cover your first need
<hyperb0lix> swif: find DIRECTORY -type f | xargs md5sum should cover your second
<IntuitiveNipple> ycy, No, you're confused. A "dist-upgrade" updates to another Ubuntu release entirely (e.g. Hardy to Intrepid), whereas "upgrade" will install all updates to the installed packages (including the kernel package) for the current Ubuntu version (distribution)
<Koddy> hi all
<Koddy> can someone help me with ubuntu
<ycy> IntuitiveNipple: well when i launch apt-get upgrade it says that my kernel-image packages are been kept back
<swif> hyperb0lix: Thanks a lot =)
<hyperb0lix> swif: You can put those commands into scripts: dir "$1" "$2" and find "$1" -type f | xargs md5sum
<DasEi1> !ask | Koddy
<ubottu> Koddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> ycy, That's okay, maybe all the required bits aren't ready yet. the kernel is just another package as far as the package-management is concerned
<hyperb0lix> swif: Just start with #!/bin/bash and chmod +x the two fresh scripts and drop them in /usr/local/bin
<hyperb0lix> swif: Then you should be set! :)
<quizme> http://pastie.org/346614   <---- what does this mean?
<Pe3k> Hello, Is there any alternative to www.apt-get.org ?
<onetinsoldier> ycy: then perhaps there's something depending the older kernel... try 'aptitude whynot' on the kernel package names
<kelvin911> the movie stop in totem why?
<kelvin911> and no sound
<kelvin911> i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ashvala> Hello
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: You didn't hit stop, I hope
<kelvin911> no
<ashvala> my apt-get is broken
<kelvin911> it plays for some sec and stop
<hischild> ashvala, define broken.
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: how? what's happening?
<hyperb0lix> kelvin911: Hmm, check out mplayer, vlc, and xine
<ashvala> i installed wine dev edition,
<ashvala> I want to uninstall
<neuon> kelvin911: it's just tired that's all. lol
<ashvala> IT segfaults :(
<Mayank> i have pentium-4, 2.4, 512mb of ram, 40gb of hdd, i have windows xp and then i install ubuntu(wubi), install inside windows, after installation complete, my ubuntu freezes radomly, freezes everything, mouse, keyboard, i have to restart with cpu...anybody have solution so please help me:(
<kelvin911> i have vlc and mplayer
<hischild> ashvala, Can you pastebin it?
<ashvala> sure
<kelvin911> but in my dell mini 9 totem has better quality so i want to try it in my desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> quizme, It means the mail server you're delivering to is checking back with your own mail-server to VERIFY your username@ exists, and either VERIFY isn't being allowed by your mail server, or the username@ doesn't exist (possibly an alias)
<neuon> smplayer is good
<kelvin911> because i have screen tearing when playing avi in vlc or mplayer
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: if it were me, i would think about going into /ver/cache/apt/archives and using the dpkg command to try and reinstall 'apt' manually. that's just my first thought
<onetinsoldier> s/ver/var
<hischild> onetinsoldier, let's first see what's wrong :-)
<onetinsoldier> hischild: roger that
<ashvala> hischild:http://paste.ubuntu.com/92710/
<ashvala> onetinsoldier:http://paste.ubuntu.com/92710/
<ashvala> i tried stracing it
<neuon> x11 video driver ok
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, Are any wine processes still running?
<nbeebo> k
<ashvala> IntuitiveNipple: Nope
<hischild> ashvala, you have LOADS of updates remaining to do. Have you not done so with a reason?
<ashvala> hischild: Iknow
<hyperb0lix> ;x
<hischild> onetinsoldier, i'm thinking some packages would like to see those updates done first.
<ashvala> hischild: no time
<nbeebo> k if im doing a fresh install should i really get intrepid?
<onetinsoldier> hischild: yeah. i see what you mean!
<ashvala> gdebi also fails me
<hyperb0lix> nbeebo: That would be a good idea
<nbeebo> hypwe
<nbeebo> sorry
<hischild> ashvala, why don't you have time? It'd take about half an hour on my crappy laptop. Could you update and then try again?
<hyperb0lix> nbeebo: There's no "best" distro, though
<neuon> nbeebo: fresh install the intrepid
<nbeebo> hyperb0lix, thanks... lol.. yes i know
<nbeebo> neuon ok thanks byebye all
<ashvala> hischild: how can I ever update with a apt that segfaults?
<hyperb0lix> nbeebo: Good luck
<onetinsoldier> hischild: sounds like his dpkg might be broken too
<hischild> ashvala, sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<hischild> ashvala, and if that also errors, pastebin it as well.
<quizme> IntuitiveNipple: i don't understand.  I sent an email from dbitsolutions@gmail.com  to alan@mrturing.com, i'm hosting alan@mrturing.com, but i don't know why it's contacting dbitsolutions.com.... dbitsolutions.com is hosted on a different server.
<hischild> onetinsoldier, if aptitude also breaks, yup. Then your solution might work.
<harlemdavvey> hey guys
<hyperb0lix> Hello
<harlemdavvey> happy christmas to everyone
<ashvala> hischild: it connected
<onetinsoldier> hischild: yes... but his dpkg might be broke as well  -->  ashvala gdebi also fails me
<hischild> ashvala, what you mean with connected? It's updating?
<ashvala> hischild: yea
<ashvala> hischild: I'm fairly certain this too will fail
<hischild> onetinsoldier, i saw that yes. Let's see what comes out
<harlemdavvey> guys is there someone who has a creative zen stone plus 4gb mp3 player??
<ashvala> harlem: ubuntu question?
<IntuitiveNipple> apt-get may well fail for the updates too
<harlemdavvey> yes
<neuon> harlemdavvey: u want buy?
<harlemdavvey> i have bought it
<hischild> ashvala, if it goes wrong, pastebin whatever you can see on your terminal.
<hischild> !enter | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: what verison of ubuntu are you running?
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, Are you running Intrepid? 32-bit?
<harlemdavvey> ok guys;)
<harlemdavvey> is there any application on linux ubuntu you can control the charge of your mp3 player with?
<ashvala> onetinsoldier: Hardy 32bit
<sfer2> harlemdavvey: what do you mean exactly?
<sfer2> or not
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: roger. you didn't try to upgrade to Intrepid did you?
<ashvala> sfer2: he probably wanted amarok
<ashvala> onetinsoldier: Nope
<onetinsoldier> ok
<hyperb0lix> ashvala: He could also install Rockbox... I think you can control charge with it :)
<hischild> onetinsoldier, then we'd have the same situation we had yesterday.
<Leon> ashvala: The Creative Zen stone does not have a display, he wants to check the charge status
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<ashvala> leon: ah
<hyperb0lix> Oh
<hyperb0lix> XD
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, You could try manually re-installing the apt package. wget http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb
<sfer2> leon: ohh, okay
<Leon> He's out of here anyway
<hischild> IntuitiveNipple, let's not give the man a thousand solutions and let's just wait and see what comes out of the first one.
<Pe3k> how does locate work? I started sudo updatedb and then locate STH and STH was not found, but command find did find this file; why? manual says that updatedb scanns whole filesystem by default
<Leon> You can probably just chrage it and will notice when its out of battery because he can't listen to any music...
<hyperb0lix> Pe3k: Throw in -i if you don't want it to be case-sensitive
<hischild> Pe3k, locate is case sensitive.
<ashvala> IntuitiveNipple: Perhaps, after the updates
<kelvin911> how do i uninstall msttcorefonts
<Letter_Z> I can't get my desktop visual effects to change to "Normal", it keeps saying that it can't be activated or whatever
<Letter_Z> Whats wrong with it?
<hischild> ashvala, how's the update coming?
<ashvala> hischild: So far so good....
<Pe3k> hischild, hyperb0lix: but I did write right the name..
<ashvala> 17 % up
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: well, have you tried...   sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts   ?? usually works for me
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, You'll only need that if apt-get segfaults whilst trying to do the updates. What I gave you is the manual way to reinstall a known good apt package
<hischild> ashvala, what stage is it at? downloading, installing, unpacking?
<neuon> Letter_Z: your vga driver not supported
<ashvala> hischild: downloading
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: uninstall
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala: I doubt apt will seg-fault during the download, but it might once it tries to install those packages
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: but i dont want the msfont
<Letter_Z> neuon, no, because it worked yesterday, it stopped working after Firefox botched up and I had to force quit it
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: oh, sorry, my bad. yeah,that i don't know right offhand
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: Download is not the problem, install & unpacking are the problem
<Leon> Pe3k: Just try to locate something really generic, like locate bin, and see if it gives you loads of results. If it does, then you can try files that are more difficult to find...
<kelvin911> i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras how do i undo it?
<neuon> Letter_Z: well that's the problem
<DasEi1> kelvin: look in synaptic for msfont
<ichbinesderelch> kelvin911: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, Yes, which suggests apt-get *will* fail after the download stage. If it does, use the manual apt package installation method to reinstall apt
<DasEi1> kelvin: sudo apt-get-remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: ok
<Letter_Z> neuon, is there any way I can fix it? Re-install my VGA Driver or something?
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: that means I am just wasting my bandwidth on the download!
<neuon> Letter_Z: try login as another user
<Letter_Z> Okay, let me make one
<Pe3k> Leon: locate bin works; could be a problem that I have some disks mounted manually? ...they have not record in fstab...
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, No, because once the apt package is fixed, you can rerun the "upgrade" and it'll use the packages already downloaded
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: Ah, the packages are in /var right?
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: /var/cache/apt/archives
<hyperb0lix> Pe3k: locate should only search the filesystem its database was created for...
<hyperb0lix> Pe3k: Use find if you want to search elsewhere
<Leon> Pe3k: did you run sudo updatedb while these disks were mounted?
<Pe3k> Leon:yes
<Leon> Pe3k: Yeah, hyperb0lix probably knows what he's doing better than I do
<ashvala> onetinsoldier: should i remove the package winedev there?
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ashvala> or rather, can I?
<hyperb0lix> Leon: :P I doubt that
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: it doesn't matter what dir you're in to remove a package
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, Removing the package won't uninstall the files from the system. only make it even more problematic to uninstall :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala Don't mess with the apt archives unless you're an expert :D
<Pe3k> hyperb0lix: yes, but I don't want to serach whole system each time and searching only such database file would be better
<onetinsoldier> ashvala: oh, you can 'rm' the wine package that's in there if you want..that won't hurt anything
<Leon> hyperb0lix: Shall we have a discussion now about who is more of a n00b? :)
<onetinsoldier> Pe3k: do you need a good gui frontend to the find command?
<benjamin1> Hi Folks, happy xmas :)
<ashvala> u2 ben
<hyperb0lix> Leon: Neither
<neuon> Pe3k: where the file location?
<ashvala> 33 % complete
<onetinsoldier> roger
<benjamin1> I've got a problem with my firefox. it doesn't load all the pics of a website sometimes. f.e amazon.com
<benjamin1> ubuntu 8.1
<hischild> ashvala, the downloads?
<benjamin1> firefox 3.05
<benjamin1> 6000dsl, 2500 possible connections per minute, 512kbit upload, tested on speed.io
<benjamin1> i think its a tcp/ip-setting
<hyperb0lix> Leon: We are all learning constantly, so I don't like to generalize anyone as a "n00b" :)
<ashvala> hischild: goin' on & on
<benjamin1> under windows i would kow how to configure it, but on ubuntu its another story
<ashvala> hischild: i will do the updates later, lemme first get apt
<Leon> hyperb0lix: Well, because Pe3k asked me I am now learning how to use find :)
<hischild> ashvala, the updates can quite likely have broken your apt, hence me suggesting to try to update first.
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, Is it possible your ISP is using a transparent HTTP proxy - it could be overloaded and dropping TCP connections
<dr_willis> benjamin1,  ive noticed a lot of servers having issues today...  could be lag/load, or somthing also.
<hyperb0lix> Leon: :)
<neuon> wb wirefire
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, The acid test for that is to access a web-site on a port other than 80 (e.g. use  HTTPS (port 443)) and see if that also gets broken files.
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: it's also possible for router problems/outages between you and the websites these images come from
<wirefire> ty
<Leon> Pe3k: OK, try "find /your/diretory -name yourfilename"
<kalel> ciao
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<benjamin1> IIntuitiveNipple: ill try that
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: and possible problems with the server these images are served from
<tuntun> Hi. I used to be able to disable the 'system beep' by going to system>preferences>sound>system beep, but it isn't there anymore in Ibex. Can anyone tell me where it is now?
<hyperb0lix> Pe3k: Leon's example works flawlessly, but -name is case-sensitive
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: is archives on?
<benjamin1> onetinsoldier: maybe, but i've got the problem since i use ubuntu. for 2 weeks...
<ashvala> intuitivenipple:abhu@shakti:/media/cdrom0$ wget  http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb
<ashvala> --15:21:43--  http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb
<ashvala>            => `apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb'
<ashvala> Resolving archive.ubuntu.org... 208.67.216.132
<ashvala> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.org|208.67.216.132|:80... connected.
<FloodBot2> ashvala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashvala> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: roger. i doubt it's firefox itself though.
<benjamin1> until now i've got other more important issues with ubuntu thats why i'm focusing only now on the prob :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, hang on, let me test it here
<tiyowan> Hi folks. Merry Christmas. :)
<benjamin1> onetinsoldier: yeah me 2. i think it got something with the inetconnectionsettings in ubuntu to do...
<benjamin1> because under windows anything loads fine
<ashvala> sry for flodding
<Letter_Z> neuon: No, that didn't work, but I just made the account
<hischild> ashvala, well GL then.
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: oh, i see. hmmm
<ashvala> hischild: why?
<hischild> ashvala, you're mixing solutions, stopping one solution to do the other.
<onetinsoldier> tiyowan: Merry Christmas!
<ashvala> hischild: updates are certainly not the problem! it is the apt program!
<tuntun_> Hi. I used to be able to disable the 'system beep' by going to system>preferences>sound>system beep, but it isn't there anymore in Ibex. Can anyone tell me where it is now?
<benjamin1> onetinsoldier: can u test this url for me? http://www.amazon.de/Sonderangebote-Restposten-Schn%C3%A4ppchen-Shop-%C3%9Cberblick/b/ref=amb_link_82762593_1?ie=UTF8&node=872398&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=11J7WPR4FWE9ZYBKMDGH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=464818473&pf_rd_i=301128
<hischild> ashvala, if you installed a program that depends on an updated program, it can most certainly break another program depending on the old version. Since you have 250 updates, you should install those first before making any adjustments.
<jemark> Merry Christmas!
<gmathews> Hey all - what is a good .nfo viewer for ubuntu?
<jemark> gmathews, chmsee
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i apt_0.7.14ubuntu6_i386.deb
<dr_willis> gmathews,  last i looked .nfo files were just idiotically named TEXT files  at least the ones I constaltly find are...
<jemark> gmathews, oops, sorry. i misunderstood our question :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala, That works here (I originally wrote the domain as .org, not .com)
<jemark> gmathews, *ur
<gmathews> dr_willis: but in windows for example the DAMN nfo viewer displays ASC art quite nicely
<zleap> merry christmas
<dr_willis> and of course inder windows .nfo is used by somthing else in the system.. so all these downloads with .nfo get loaded by somthing wrong. :)
<hyperb0lix> Happy holidays :)
<benjamin1> IIntuitiveNipple: with https it works
<derjoerg> hello everybody
<dr_willis> gmathews,  woop-de-doo :)  from what ive seen.. windows loads them in some reguietry editor.. but i dont install a special app just for .nfo files dont plan on it any time soon either. :) a text editor with Monospaced fonts.. will work
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, That does suggest your ISP is using a transparent HTTP proxy then. Who is the ISP?
<benjamin1> IIntuitiveNipple: but the pictures are loaded from a different server... hmm, ill try and load the site in windows one more time to doublecheck
<jemark> gmathews, have u tried to open the nfo file in gedit?
<benjamin1> arcor.de
<benjamin1> its a german isp
<Letter_Z> neuon: No, that didn't work, but I just made the account
<dr_willis> vi foo.nfo  in a terminal?
<neuon> tuntun: you can blacklist pcspkr
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, ok... don't forget to totally clear the local browser cache else the files will come from the local hard drive
<benjamin1> IIntuitiveNipple: but why didn't i'Ve got problems until now?
<gmathews> dr_willis: i use gedit...I am looking for a proper .nfo viewer. If u guys are on windows check out DAMN nfo viewer and open up an nfo with ASC art and tell me what it looks like
<ashvala> Intuitivenipple: INstall complete
<benjamin1> IIntuitiveNipple: and how to adapt my ffox?
<jemark> gmathews, i know what it looks like...
<dr_willis> gmathews,  you could always use that tool and wine. if nfo files are so imporntant to ya. I tend to delete .nfo files :)  not look at them
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, You should check the HTTP headers returned, see if they reveal a proxy server
<dr_willis> gmathews,  ascii art went out with my 300baud BBS systems. :)
<jemark> gmathews, http://home.gna.org/nfoview/
<neuon> Letter_Z: you login to gnome as another user and try to set it to normal?
<gmathews> hahaha
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, Alternatively, if you want to try fetching a page from my web server I can examine the server log, see if it reveals a proxy
<gmathews> I like keeping nfo files though
<gmathews> even the full release names :P
<Letter_Z> neuon, yeah, I made another user and switched to that and then tried to change it, it returned the same error
<benjamin1> IntuitiveNipple: that would be nice, cause i've got now knowledge how to fish packages under ubuntu :)
<amerinese> dr_willis: bbs isn't out and neither is ascii art
<jemark> gmathews, check this out:  http://home.gna.org/nfoview/
<tuntun> neuon, I read that is not a good solution as it also stops critical beeps.
<dr_willis> amerinese,  yes it is.. :) you just dident get the memo.
<benjamin1> IntuitiveNipple:and why isn't this an issue under windows?
<amerinese> dr_willis:  i use a bbs that has over 140,000 people online each night
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: sorry, i was away a bit there.. i just tested it
<gmathews> thanks a lot jemark thats EXACTLY what I'm looking for mate :))
<tuntun_> Hi. I used to be able to disable the 'system beep' by going to system>preferences>sound>system beep, but it isn't there anymore in Ibex. Can anyone tell me where it is now?
<dr_willis> amerinese,  you were too busy on err. what was that old game... :) i even froget it.. spent HOURS on it...
<IntuitiveNipple> benjamin1, lets chat privately for this
<hyperb0lix> tuntun_: Someone said it should be system alert or something
<derjoerg> under hardy I have a kvm-vm running with 1.2G RAM. Apps are: exim, clamav, spamassassin and dovecot. After a reboot around 300MB RAM are used, but in the night at around 1am the memory usage goes up to 1.1G. Even if I stop the four apps above, the memory only goes down by around 300MB. Can somebody explain, what is causing this high memory usage?
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: everything on there loaded very fast
<benjamin1> onetinsoldier: IntuitiveNipple thinks its an transparent proxy-prob of mine
<jemark> gmathews, ok, cool
<onetinsoldier> benjamin1: roger, good luck!
<amerinese> dr_willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PTT_Bulletin_Board_System
<benjamin1> onetinsoldier: l8a, thx for help
<neuon> Letter_Z: i works for me... try reinstall the vga driver then
<amerinese> anyone have recommendations for an external tv box compatible with ubuntu?
<neuon> tuntun: yup
<Letter_Z> neuon,  Uh, how do I do that?
<Pe3k> thanks,guys have to go now...
<neuon> Letter_Z: what vga you use?
<dr_willis> amerinese,  i recall  the Mythbuntu site/channel had a very good list of that. Ive not used MythTV in ages however. so im not sure whats 'good' now a days
<gmathews> Hey guys - where is the gallery section of the Ubuntu forum website where ppl post screenshots + wallpapers for ubuntu? I cant seem to find it
<tuntun> hyperb0lix: I can't find anything like that.
<hyperb0lix> tuntun: Is it just bothering you for the terminal?
<kelvin911> davenull		kelvin911: Install 'flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound' do that, and the problem is solved. where is flashplayer-nonfree-extrasound ??
 * zleap is watching penguin adventures on ch5
<Letter_Z> neuon, I don't know, whatever came stock in my HP Pavilion a1254l
<zleap> british antartic circle,  where the tux all started :)
<zleap> circle = survey sorry
<derjoerg> how can I free "cache memory"?
<dr_willis> derjoerg,  why do you think you need to?
<amerinese> dr_willis: yeah, logical place to look too, i'll check it out
<neuon> Letter_Z: try lspci
<gmathews> How do i suggest a package to be added for synaptic?
<dr_willis> !thinktank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinktank
<dr_willis> Hmm.. what was that url..
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<hyperb0lix> !dr_willis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr_willis
<derjoerg> dr_willis: free -m shows me 860MB cached memory, but nearlly no app is running !?!
<tuntun> hyperb0lix: It's used by several things, I would like to know where its menu entry has gone.
<dr_willis> derjoerg,  and this is a problem why? Cache is cache.. its freed up as its needed.
<uwe2006> does anyone know waht the problem is here:
<gmathews> its not really an idea - its just a package to be added? not sure if its the same place
<uwe2006> checking for gzopen in -lz... no
<uwe2006> configure: error: transcode depends on libz, but cannot links against libz
<hyperb0lix> tuntun: Beats me, I'm not an Ubuntu user; Did you try Google?
<uwe2006> ist happens if I try to compile transcode
<Letter_Z> neuon, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
<neuon> hyperb0lix: u didn't use ubuntu?
<tuntun> hyperb0lix: yes I searched for an answer.
<hyperb0lix> neuon: I used to
<derjoerg> dr_willis: well, I though (!!!), that only 13 MB of free memory is not much and I don't understand, why so much memory is in use, even if no app is running
<hyperb0lix> neuon: I have nothing against it, though
<hyperb0lix> neuon: It's a damn good distro
<dr_willis> derjoerg,  You are thinking in windows terms... where no ram is bad.. Linux uses whatever it can as cache.. and frees it up as needed..   You dont need to worry about it.
<dr_willis> derjoerg,  its being used as disk-cache mainly.
<neuon> Letter_Z: maybe xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sfer2> dr_willis: that is interesting, i didn't know about that. do you have any links so i can read up on this and understand it a bit more?
<neuon> hyperb0lix: so what you use now?
<derjoerg> dr_willis: ah, ok. Thanks for the info. But how can I recognize then, if I have to low memory assigned to a vm?
<hyperb0lix> neuon: Arch Linux
<Letter_Z> neuon, no such command
<dr_willis> sfer2,  on what?  google for 'linux memory ussage' perhaps? :)
<neuon> Letter_Z: what command?
<sfer2> thanks
<Letter_Z> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<hyperb0lix> neuon: I will admit, however, that APT is superior (opinion!)
<dr_willis> windows has trained people to worry about things.. that the OS should be taking care of. :)
<gmathews> Where do ppl post their screenshots on ubuntu forums - does anyone know the direct URL?
<kelvin911> how do i know which version of flash i am using?
<cafuego> derjoerg: If it starts getting high iowait in 'vmstat' you know it needs ram.
<sfer2> dr_willis: haha, it's too late for me already, i should stop asking stupid questions.
<neuon> Letter_Z: that's the vga driver you use, not a command
<Letter_Z> Oh, right, how do I reinstall it?
<neuon> try reinstall that
<dr_willis> sfer2,  next is to ask how to Defrag your Linux Drives. :)
<hyperb0lix> dr_willis: lol
<gmathews> dr_willis: is it necessary to defrag?
<quizme> does anyboyd know about postfix /
<gmathews> been meaning to ask that
<cafuego> gmathews: no
<Letter_Z> neuon, what is the reinstall command?
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to use a large resolution in remote desktop (Vino?)... the host is at 1024x600 and the client can take up to 1440x900
<dr_willis> gmathews,  No. :)
<gmathews> Thanks awesome.
<gmathews> *That's.
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: dpkg -l '*flash*' | grep '^ii'
<cafuego> Nor does it need a nightly service reboot.
<derjoerg> cafuego: so regarding vmstat-output the io-parts are "bi" and "bo"? right?
<neuon> Letter_Z: ap-get --reinstall
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92726/
<gmathews> Lol cause i didnt see any scandisk or defrag so was getting worried
<kelvin911> how to upgrade flash to version 10?
<Letter_Z> Thanks
<cafuego> derjoerg: yup... not ONLY in combination with cpu->wa
<cafuego> derjoerg: Er, s/not/but/
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala: Eeek!
<hyperb0lix> gmathews: 0.6% fragmentation is the highest I've ever had
<tuntun> hyperb0lix, neuon: Well to disable the system beep in Ibex it is now under sys>prefs>sound>sounds> under the silly checkbox of "play alert sound". Those idiot developers have seen fit to remove any reference to a "system beep" or "system bell".
<gmathews> hyperb0lix: how do u check fragmentation?
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: is it now classified as Epic Fail?
<cafuego> derjoerg: basically that indicates the system is swapping like mad and the cpu is waiting for it
<tuntun_> Well to disable the system beep in Ibex it is now under sys>prefs>sound>sounds> under the silly checkbox of "play alert sound". Those idiot developers have seen fit to remove any reference to a "system beep" or "system bell".
<hyperb0lix> gmathews: It should be a part of fsck, I think?
<gmathews> On linux that is hyperb0lix
<kelvin911> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Letter_Z> neuon, sudo apt-get reinstall-- xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<kelvin911> what does it mean?
<hyperb0lix> gmathews: If you run it, it should report any non-contiguity
<gmathews> let me try hyperb0lix
<cafuego> do *NOT* run it on a mounted filesystem
<hischild> IntuitiveNipple, ashvala that's why i told you to run the updates first.
<gmathews> can fsck be used with my mounted NTFS
<cafuego> gmathews: ^
<hyperb0lix> gmathews: cafuego is ABSOLUTELY correct
<gmathews> oh cafuego
<dr_willis> gmathews,  no.
<neuon> apt-get --reinstall xserver...
<gmathews> :p
<dr_willis> gmathews,  dont even go there. :)
<ashvala> hischild: nearly completed with the updates
<derjoerg> cafuego: are there known limits, which can be monitored? as of now bi=24 bo=22 and wa=0
<neuon> tuntun: ok
<sfer2> just a general question: a 3gb swap is really too much, isn't it? shouldn't a few hundred megabytes be reasonable enough?
<IntuitiveNipple> ashvala: No, it just means apt and the backing libs are out of version sync, lemme just grab the correct URLs to fix that
<cafuego> derjoerg: No, that depends 100% on your hardware
<ashvala> intuitivenipple: ty,
<IntuitiveNipple> hischild: ashvala was running updates first
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: If you have enough (subjective) RAM, technically, you shouldn't need any
<cafuego> derjoerg: having 98% wa is not great, though ;-)
<ashvala> aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: It's a good idea, though, especially for a server
<blame> how do I report a bug, text on  menus on certain applications in gnome does not appear at all
<gluonman> Merry Christmas everyone!
<hischild> IntuitiveNipple, he broke them off because you were suggesting another solution.
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: ok, the version is... 10.0.1.218
<sfer2> aah, i have no idea why this system ever had 3gb of swap. don't ask me, i didn't install it on this particular machine i've been looking after
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: i goto flash test website it says i have version 9
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: The old rules was twice your RAM
<cafuego> sfer2: Some people still think swap needs to be twice the size of ram
<gmathews> Ok how do i go about this - I want to use partition magic on my existing NTFS drive to create anothe 20 GB partition with the free space. I want to format this partition into ext3 and incorporate that in my exisitng Ubuntu partition - is that possible?
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: wiki pulseaudio
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: But it was just a "guideline"
<cafuego> hyperb0lix: And it was for windows, not Linux
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: LNX 9,0,124,0
<koala_man> for a desktop box, don't bother with swap if you have more than 1gb
<sfer2> it's possible to resize swap after installation with something as simple as gparted, isn't it?
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: how to update to version 10?
<cafuego> sfer2: yup
<ashvala> pain elevates from 1 broken to several broken packages!
<hyperb0lix> cafuego: Ah, didn't know that; I've read that it applies to *nix as well
<ashvala> :(
<jam^> I tried to use my USB disk on ubuntu, and now i cant read the data on windows or linux, the filesystem i use on the disk is NTFS any tips?
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: sudo updatedb && locate libflash   ..what do you get?
<cafuego> hyperb0lix: Crufty old unixes, some of them.
<derjoerg> cafuego: ok, thanks so far. I will monitor bi bo and wa the next weeks with cacti to see the trends
<hyperb0lix> cafuego: Which is precisely why it's an "old guideline" now
<sfer2> cafuego: i guess I'd have to use a live cd to do it, though, as it's currently in use?
<cafuego> sfer2: You'll want decent swap on a machine that can have processes be idle for a few days - that way they can be put in swap and the ram used as cache.
<cafuego> sfer2: and you'll want swap on a laptop, so you can hibernate
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: wait
<sfer2> sfer2: how much swap would you suggest?
<sfer2> wait...
<gmathews> How do i monitor my incoming /outgoing eth1 speeds without going into system monitor all the time
<cafuego> cafuego: dunno
<ramon> i just installed an extra hard drive and want to allow user to deleted files from it...what should i do?...or at least learn how to manage the new hard drive
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: lol
<hyperb0lix> cafuego: lol
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m916e2e5
<hyperb0lix> You guys are using your own nicks!
<cafuego> sfer2: How much ram you got? What does the machine do?
<sfer2> cafuego: how much swap would you suggedy? *smacks self over head, makes sure he doesn't go near a computer for the next 8 hours*
<cafuego> hyperb0lix: I own my nick, I'm perfectly allowed to use it ;-)
<cafuego> You otoh might now owe me a license fee
<DasEi> ramon: you can either set permissions with chmod or chown,  see man chmod / chown
<sfer2> well, i can't give you great detail because i don't have it just here, but it has about 1.5gb ram and it's only really used as a "frontend" for a server (it's not the actual server itself)
<hyperb0lix> cafuego: :P
<cafuego> sfer2: I wouldn't bother with swap then
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: i'm not sure what to think
<ramon> dasei thanks
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: You could put in 1 MB
<cafuego> sfer2: If later on it turns out you need some, you can always add a 512MB swap file on /var somewhere
<sfer2> cafuego: i thought 3gb of swap was a bit much anyway. I'll need to use a livecd to change the partition though, won't I?
<cafuego> sfer2: yep
<dr_willis> Lots of swap is handy if you use suspend/hibernate
<DasEi> ramon:if you want it for the whole hd, which let's say is mounted at /mnt/hd, do a : sudo chown ramon /mnt/hd  , assuming username is ramon
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: if you type into the address bar in Firefox the following, you can see the version of Flash it says it using, what do you see?  -->  about:plugins
<sfer2> cafuego: actually, looks like i can resize it while im using it. but then, i guess i'll have some unused space just sitting there - don't have physical access to the machine at the moment
<cafuego> you low on space currently?
<sidd|away> hi, how do i give access to normal users to my new mounted hdd?
<sidd|away> /nich sidd
 * cafuego applauds
<sfer2> cafuego: not really, but at the rate it's going the machine will probably be pretty full up soon
 * neuon away
<cafuego> also check the reserved disk percentage then
<sidd> how do i give mount/umount permission for removable media/connected hdd to normal users?
<ramon> dasei the hard drive is mounted cause shows in the desktop but i am only able to read and write
<dr_willis> sidd,  and what filesystem is this media? i
<sidd> dr_willis: NTFS
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sfer2> I really should be off now. I'll attempt this tomorrow when I have a fresh mind and stop asking stupid questions/making obvious mistakes
<TimMatrix> Merry Christmas to everyone in this room!
<CaneToad> sidd, you need to put the user option in the /etc/fstab
<sidd> dr_willis: the same hdd is mounted automatically and shown in <Places> on my other ubuntu machine
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: That's how we learn
<dr_willis> sidd,  install/run the ntfs-config tool.. may do it all for ya
 * cafuego needs to go and pass out as well
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: hello? did you see my previous message about how to further check the version in Firefox?
<jorge_> Merry xmas to all of you guys.
<DasEi> ramon:if you can write, you can also delete
<jorge_> And a happy New Year
<derek> if you wana view a ntfs file system you just have to mount it
<dr_willis> sidd,  its worth learning how Linux access NTFS drives..  theres some things to watch out for. :)
<derek> create the /mnt folder and do
<sfer2> hyperb0lix: the thing is, ive been asking so many dumb questions just recently that i knew the answer to :P
<dr_willis> derek,  actually they can get auto-moutned on clicking/access :)
<DasEi> ramon:the command from terminal to remove (delete) is rm, but be carefull with that
<sidd> CaneToad: which line? a new hdd could be anything from sdb1 to sddN. and on my office Ubuntu, it is mounted as the volume name in /media
<dr_willis> derek,  HAL/Gnome is handy at that.
<derek> sudo -t mount /dev/(device goes here) /mnt -o force
<hyperb0lix> sfer2: Which reinforces that newfound knowledge :)
<sfer2> i guess it does
<sidd> dr_willis: yeah, I've been through that. I can mount as root anytime, only, how do i give access to normal users?
<sfer2> it's just that the details of ram/cpu aren't exactly my thing ;)
<dr_willis> sidd,  ntfs-config tool.....
<derek> automount didnt work for me to read / write
<DasEi> sidd: you can either set permissions with chmod or chown,  see man chmod / chown
<derek> i can only read on an ntfs automount
<DasEi> sidd:if you want it for the whole hd, which let's say is mounted at /mnt/hd, do a : sudo chown ramon /mnt/hd  , assuming username is ramon
<sidd> dr_willis: roger that :)
<dr_willis> derek,  it pays to learn how Linux handles ntfs drives.. if you have to use -o force.. then you SHOULD be checking that drive with a windows machine really soon.
<derek> nah
<moijk> Any way to see the contents of packages without installing them? I'm trying to see what the difference is between the package named 'zend-framework' and the one named 'libzend-framework-php'. they have the same description but why are there two?
<derek> i dont even really use windows anymore
<sidd> dr_willis: a while ago i checked and the ntfs_write module was still alpha. is it stable now?
<derek> i think i had to use the -o force because of an improper shutdown
<CaneToad> with the apt commands, given a filename, how do you determine what package installed it?
<ramon> dasei how do i access to my hard drive?...is called mynewharddrive ...should i just cd /home.../mynewharddrive?
<DasEi> mojik: look in synaptic, or...
<sfer2> moijik: will the php one need the other one when you go to install it?
<dr_willis> sidd,  i use the ntfs-3g stuff.  so not paid much attention to the ntfs_write stuff
<janito> moijk, from a terminal: apt-cache show package
<sfer2> if so, probably just some kind of extension to it
<TimMatrix> anyone know how to turn the microphone ON from my Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) on my Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000?
<onetinsoldier> moijk: yes..  sudo apt-get apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<derek> oops thats what was missing in my command
<derek> the ntfs-3g
<DasEi> ramon: type mount in trml to get the mountpoint , f.e.  /media/disk
<sidd> dr_willis: coz still when I mount ntfs parts in ubuntu, it says ro file systen
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: hello? you still here?
<derek> it was supposed to be sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/(device name goes here) /mnt -o force
<DasEi> ramon:where is the hd mounted ?
<sidd> i guess you have to force ntfs-3g instead of the stock ntfs module
<derek> ramon needs to do sudo fdisk -l to figure out what he's working with
<ramon> dasei ext3
<onetinsoldier> moijk: then...  apt-file show <package_name> | less
<derek> needs a device name
<moijk> onetinsoldier & janito: thanks. didnt know of the apt cache param nor the apt-file command
<ice_cream> you guys working on xmas? =D
<onetinsoldier> moijk: then...  apt-file show <package_name> | less
<onetinsoldier> moijk: ok, you're welcome :-)
<gmathews> ice_cream: I wouldnt say this is work :p
<DasEi> ramon:ext3 is the filesystem-type (fat,ntfs,ext3...), type : mount                          <in terminal
<hyperb0lix> Aight, let's close up shop!
<ice_cream> lol
<TimMatrix> Anyone know how to turn Logitech Webcam Pro 4000's built-in microphone ON?  I managed to see the video, but no sound from the microphone, please help??
<ice_cream> i should be careful lest someone remind me that xmas is ot
<ramon> dasei i did
<TimMatrix> I use Ubuntu 8.10
<gmathews> Wish Ubuntu would give some Christmas freebie thingie
<neuon> well, i dont have anything to do. LOL
<TimMatrix> gmathews: I agree
<moijk> gmathews: ubuntu is free, isnt that enough? ;)
<hyperb0lix> gmathews: Linux kernel has some holiday gifts :)
<DasEi> ramon: info such as  /dev/sdb    /media/disk                  << last info is needed
<linny1> hai ppl could anyone help me use an ipod with ubuntu ?
<gmathews> moijk: I know i just meant like some Christmas special thing
<TimMatrix> moijk: Well, free hardware, too?   Hehehe!
<dr_willis> If you run VLC - the icon may have a little Santa Hat on it. :)
<ramon> dasei i think i know what to do now
<hyperb0lix> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/12/24/2124209
<sidd> linny1: use songbird. google it
<ice_cream> i think you'd be pleasantly surpised to see that lots of people are sharing (bt and other networks probably)
<ramon> dasei let me see...hold on
<gmathews> dr_willis: yea  i noticed that
<hyperb0lix> linny1: Use Banshee!
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TimMatrix> anyone know how to activate the biult-in microphone on my Logitech Webcam pro 4000 on my ubuntu 8.10, please?
<linny1> sidd: is it possible to retreve the tunes from an ipod and covert them back to mp3 ?
<ice_cream> ah, there's the scrooge
<moijk> TimMatrix: you can have my laptop for free if I can have $1,500 ;)
<TimMatrix> moijk: LMAO!
<neuon> TimMatrix: no
<gmathews> Thanks for your help fellas. Have a Merry Christmas :)
<DasEi> ramon: want me to have a look ?
 * hyperb0lix yawns
<linny1> is it possible to retreve the tunes from an ipod and covert them back to mp3 ? on ubuntu linux
<sidd> linny1: never done that. try audacity and see if u cn do it
<hyperb0lix> linny1: Yes
<_dbd_l12> linny1: gtkpod ?
<ramon> dasei i got it work out already...thanks!...is mounted in /media/mynewdrive....so now i know how to do it from the terminal....;-)
<neuon> hyperb0lix: good
<hyperb0lix> neuon: ???
<linny1> thanks guise ill get googling
<neuon> hyperb0lix: the news
<hyperb0lix> linny1: That's the spirit!
<hyperb0lix> neuon: Ah... Torvalds has presents for all of us :P
<DasEi> ramon: sudo chown that dir to the user that should have write access, then can delete graphically, too
<neuon> :D
<neuon> DaCapn: cool
<user-05> ucha
<hyperb0lix> This is what I love about open source
<neuon> oopss
<hyperb0lix> Everyone coming here... from all over the world... getting and giving help
<chuxxsss> Merry Xmas to the community which make everyday a special day with ubuntu
<UnknownUser56> hyperb0lix:lol
<LesopiL> íèõðåíà òóò íàðîäó
<ramon> dasei...you know...i am experiencing a problem with any of the browser when i try to download a file saids i dont have enough space in /temp which is the default place to storage and i cant manage to chage the default parameters that manage the "open file"
<LesopiL> à âû îòêóäà âñå?
<neuon> holiday!
<jussi01> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<neuon> !holiday
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about holiday
<neuon> lol
<hyperb0lix> !lunix
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunix
<nizar> hello, i've installed ubuntu on my machine after installing windows,
<neuon> ubottu is always work. lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LesopiL> All of you from what city?
<LesopiL> All of you from what city?
<LesopiL> All of you from what city?
<hyperb0lix> lol
<FloodBot2> LesopiL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<hyperb0lix> Hello
<nizar> hello, i've installed ubuntu on my machine after installing windows, now I want to reinstall the 64bit ubuntu .. how can i reinstall it without touching the windows partitions ?? is it enough to update the kernel to the 64bit kernel ?
<LesopiL> You from what city?
<DasEi> !ot > LesopiL
<silv3r_m00n> I have a modem in administration > network it shows a PPP fone... but can't dail
<ubottu> LesopiL, please see my private message
<silv3r_m00n> how can I get my modem to work
<silv3r_m00n> its a dialup modem
<dr_willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DasEi> nizar : you're dualbooting now ?
<hyperb0lix> Is ot heavily populated and active?
<Acc0> hello
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: let me check
<DasEi> silv3r_m00n: sudo pppoeconfig
<hyperb0lix> Acc0: Greetings!
<jussi01> hyperb0lix: go look ;)
<hyperb0lix> jussi01: :P k
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  thats all i know on the topic of Modems. :)
<silv3r_m00n> DasEi: its on pppoe it's a ppp dialer I think pap/chap
<ramon> dasei their is an automatic open file from any browser which i want to change the configuration   do you know what i am talking about?
<neuon> wvdial
<DasEi> ramon:? start/homepage ?
<DasEi> silv3r_m00n: neuon: wvdial
<ramon> dasei...when you try open a .zip file it take it to /temp which is full...i want to change that parameter
<Adriaan> hi, i am trying to get the iwlwifi module, but i think its not installed on my system. When i 'modprobe iwlwifi', the module is not found. Manually compiling the kernel in /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-9-headers-generic/ results in errors.. (relevant?) how should i solve this?
<ramon> dasei you there?
<DasEi> yup
<ramon> do you hear my last question?
<ramon>  dasei...when you try open a .zip file it take it to /temp which is full...i want to change that parameter
<Adriaan> ramon, did you lookup the man
<DasEi> ramon:you can specify the output path (and name) see man <zip-app>
<homy> hi, in 8.04 I tried installing a little windows app from its original cdrom using wine. the installation was fine, but If I try to run it, it says "please insert disc" although the disc is in my cdrom drive
<DasEi> ramon:also you can right-click > extract to
<homy> Can anybody help me with that?
<ramon> dasei i dont think i get that option
<neuon> Adriaan: maybe iwl3945, iwlagn, iwlcore
<Adriaan> neuon, im on iwlagn now, but i really need iwlwifi
<kelvin911> hi need help installing flash
<kelvin911> i remove flash 9 but cant install flash 10
<kelvin911> i have netbook which is lpia, the flash.deb gives me achitecture error
<kelvin911> and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree gives me error
<strombom> and if you just get it from get.adobe.com ?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kelvin911> i got the deb from adobe.com but cant run
<hischild> kelvin911, what kind of error?
<kelvin911> achitecture
<kelvin911> i am using lpia
<kelvin911> netbook
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: HELLO! where you been?
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: hello? did you see my previous message about how to further check the version in Firefox?
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: help
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: if you type into the address bar in Firefox the following, you can see the version of Flash it says it using, what do you see?  -->  about:plugins
<neuon> kelvin911: u user 32bit or 64bit?
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: none
<kelvin911> i follow this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-adobe-flash-10-on-ubuntu-8.04-i386
<kelvin911> i uninstall flash 9 but cant install flash 10
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: lsb_release -r && uname -m
<Adriaan> hi, i am trying to build a kernel because i want module iwlwifi to be installed but it crashes almost directly: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<kelvin911> now i cant even install back flash 9
<kelvin911> i am 32bit
<kelvin911> it is a netbook not i386
<kelvin911> lpia
<neuon> kelvin911: if u use apt-get, what error u get?
<kelvin911> Error: Wrong Architecture 'i386' when try to run *.deb
<kelvin911> wait
<dr_willis>  32bit is  i386
<kelvin911> no
<kelvin911> lpia
<onetinsoldier> what is lpia? never heard of it
<dr_willis>  the netbook i have is Not 64bit.. its 32bit :)
<HideousNashimoto> Hey niggaz, is it possible to use "ls" to list all files with some extension, like I want to list all *.png files in a folder, how to do it
<kelvin911> http://pastebin.com/m60ed754b
<neuon> kelvin911: well it's said different arch
<x31> good morning everyone. is there anyone who knows why my xserver clones the laptop screen to the external screen when i drag the position of the external display to the left of laptop screen in the gnome resolution settings dialog?
<HideousNashimoto> Hey Niggaz!
<HideousNashimoto> Hey niggaz, is it possible to use "ls" to list all files with some extension, like I want to list all *.png files in a folder, how to do it
<kelvin911> http://lwn.net/Articles/247003/
<DasEi> erm
<onetinsoldier> !ops | HideousNashimoto
<ubottu> HideousNashimoto: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bidossessi> HideousNashimoto, exactly as you would suppose it should work
<HideousNashimoto> What?
<kelvin911> u know those netbook remix uses lpia
<hischild> onetinsoldier, why would you call ops on that?
<HideousNashimoto> How to use it?
<kelvin911> i have dell mini 9
<kelvin911> kernel is lpia not i386
<HideousNashimoto> Is it possible to list all *.png files in some folder using command "ls"?
<onetinsoldier> hischild: racism slur combined with repeat!
<bidossessi> HideousNashimoto, ls *.png
<HideousNashimoto> thanks
<x31> HideousNashimoto, fuck u, damn racist
<HideousNashimoto> I am not
<HideousNashimoto> I am black
<hischild> x31, calm down.
<hischild> HideousNashimoto, could you please change your nickname?
<bidossessi> what's up with you people? i'm black as well
<Adriaan> hi, what is the package name for the full kernel source in ubuntu??
<HideousNashimoto> Why, I would rather quit channel now when I get answer, thanks once again
<kelvin911> can anyuone help me http://pastebin.com/m55c8d0ba
 * bidossessi rofl
<ashvala> kelvin911: are you destroying your system?
<kelvin911> what do u mean?
<bidossessi> lol
<ashvala> nothin'
 * ashvala whistles
<neuon> ashvala: lol
<DasEi> Adriaan: try  uname -r in trml or look in synaptic
<Adriaan> DasEi, i am in synaptic, but can't find it
<DasEi> Adriaan: linux-image          <<search for
<neuon> kelvin911: if u use apt-get flash file isn't there
<Adriaan> DasEi, is that the source?
<kelvin911> neuon: what was that?
<neuon> kelvin911: t's 10 now
<DasEi> Adriaan: yes
<kelvin911> neuon: how to install 10?
<onetinsoldier> Adriaan: it's probably linux-source-2.6.27
<Adriaan> DasEi, because i seem to have a few of those installed, but therres nothing in /usr/src/ except for kernel-headers
<Adriaan> onetinsoldier, okay :) thanks!
<kelvin911> neuon: i download the deb file from adobe.com but cant run it
<neuon> kelvin911: u use 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> Adriaan: you're welcome
<neuon> kelvin911: what have u download?
<ddelec24> Joyeux Noel à tous ~
<kelvin911> i am using 8.04
<kelvin911> ubuntu dell mini version
<neuon> kelvin911: ubuntu 8.10 have default flash 10
<neuon> kelvin911: u download flash 10 from adobe site?
<kelvin911> neuon: i am not running ubuntu 8.10
<kelvin911> neuon: yes i downloaded from adobe
<onetinsoldier> kelvin911: when you've been installing or messing with your flash, have you had firefox closed?
<Grasputin> Anyone have a good idea for clearing out the MBR so I can get rid of this grub error 15 msg
<bening> hi there
<kelvin911> onetinsoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> ok
<neuon> kelvin911: maybe flash 10 you try to install need newer libc
<dr_willis> Grasputin,  you install some other mbr over the grub mbr.
<kelvin911> neuon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6362053
<kelvin911> i was reading that
<dr_willis> Grasputin, unless you really really really want to 'zero' out the drive..  and totally erase it.
<neuon> kelvin911: or other library
<kelvin911> do i follow the guide to convert it to lpia version?
<Grasputin> dr_willis: I attempted to....
<Grasputin> I was taking ubuntu for a test run on my box, but now I'm trying to get back over to slackware and I'm stuck without a Windows disc to perform "fixmbr"...hehe
<GSMX> Grasputin, Download Super Grub Disk :-) amazing program
<neuon> kelvin911: so u use lpia, nor x86 nor x64 nor ppc
<kelvin911> neuon: yes
<kelvin911> neuon: so how to install flash for lpia?
<dr_willis> Grasputin,  use slackware to reinstall grub.
<dr_willis> Grasputin,  or lilo.
<neuon> kelvin911: well i don't know exactly i never use lpia.lol
<Grasputin> See, I tried installing lilo to the mbr first time through and then the superblock the second time... had the bootable partition at the beginning of the drive, etc...
<neuon> kelvin911: is there lpia version in adobe site?
<kelvin911> no
<kelvin911> there is .tar.gz for Linux (x86)
<Dam0> hello all
<dr_willis> sounds like the flash isntaller - dosent understand the new type cpus?
<hischild> !find apt
<ubottu> Found: apt, apt-doc, apt-listchanges, apt-transport-https, apt-utils (and 90 others)
<Dam0> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 over 8.04 and i think i have ubuntu installed on both my drives, how do i delete the old ubuntu?
<kelvin911> dr_willis: u knwo how to solve my problem?
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  not a clue.
<Juhaz> ja kun nuo ihme sällit päättivät vaihtaa kahden koneen osotteet keskenään niin se screeni löytyy y140.ip6.netikka.fi: n
<Juhaz> argh
<neuon> kelvin911: if u use that?
<Yuji1> USplash Ubuntu 8.10, possible? Package installation brings error. :(
<ortsvorsteher> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  your CPU is one of those Intel Atoms? its a  x86 cpu... if the flash installer is  thinking its not.. well thats an issue with flash installer as far as i can tell
<neuon> kelvin911: usually just copy the so file to right dir
<Yuji1> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dam0>  i just installed ubuntu 8.10 over 8.04 and i think i have ubuntu installed on both my drives, how do i delete the old ubuntu?
<neuon> Dam0: rm -rf /
<neuon> lol
<gmathews> Hi has anyone used the Watermark Screenlet?
<Dam0> what does that do?
<kelvin911> i am reading something about the force architecture thing
<tiyowan> Yuji1: Startup Manager is a GUI package for managing Usplash themes as well.
<DasEi> Dam0: don't use that for fun
<dr_willis> Dam0,  what makes you think its installed to both drives?
<bidossessi> neuon, some one might actually do it. i don't think this kind of comment is advisable :|
<UsamaAkkad> hello, I've port 135 closed , how to stealth it ?
<Yuji1> tiyowan: After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 usplash can't install or work for me.
<tiyowan> Yuji1: Try the Startup Manager, mate, and see if the problem persists.
<kelvin911> can i do this? sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i *.deb ?
<Dam0> becuase on startup i get a choice to pick what os i want
<Yuji1> It does.
<wash-hasted> hmm
<Yuji1> Because usplash isn't even working.
<wash-hasted> do what i did, reformat that'll fix it
<tiyowan> Yuji1: Yikes.
<Dam0> sr_wi;;is: i just done that command
<Dam0> dr_willis
<Dam0> :(
<wash-hasted> :)
<Dam0> what does it do
<tiyowan> Oh my.
<Dam0> rm -rf
<Dam0> ?
<UsamaAkkad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<dr_willis> Dam0,  hopefully you dident do sudo and dident use -rf /
<UsamaAkkad> Dam0, try hte link
<Yuji1> tiyowan: Without usplash it doesn't matter what program you use to change themes etc. usplash (as I read) uses VESA(?) to render boot logo. Startup manager isn't any thing like that. Problem is still usplash. :/
<Dam0> i just used rm -rf
<tiyowan> Dam0: You didn't actually *run* the cmd neuon told you right?
<wash-hasted> just dont log in as root
<dr_willis> Dam0,  you may of jsut erased your home directoryfiles...
<UsamaAkkad> Yuji1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<Dam0> ok
<neuon> Dam0: don't do that where you want to keep your system
<Dam0> :(
<Yuji1> UsamaAkkad: ???
<Dam0> i dont it on root
<Dam0> i think
<Dam0> in terminal
<UsamaAkkad> Yuji1, you want to get splash back
<Yuji1> ...UsamaAkkad: USplash won't even install. So thats not it.
<UsamaAkkad> Yuji1, try the link
<neuon> kelvin911: have you tried it?
<UsamaAkkad> Yuji1, sorry
<Yuji1> UsamaAkkad: It is ok.
<Dam0> i done it has damo@Damo:~$
<Dam0>  rm -rf   ,   did it stuff anything up?
<bidossessi> omg
<DasEi> !danger | Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<neuon> Dam0: it will remove all your file a.k.a destroy
<Yuji1> ReMove. :/
<Dam0> okok
<Yuji1> diRectory File. :/
<Dam0> how do i check?
<Dam0> if it did remove
<Yuji1> try ls /
<Yuji1> Or just ls.
<DasEi> Dam0: check now
<Yuji1> Any output maybe safe.
<Yuji1> o.o
<DasEi> Dam0: cd ~
<Dam0> damo@Damo:~$ ls /
<Dam0> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<Dam0> boot  dev    home  lib         media       opt  root  srv   tmp  var
<Dam0> damo@Damo:~$
<FloodBot2> Dam0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> Dam0: ls
<Dam0> sorry
<neuon> i think he fine. he can still here chat
<shishirm1> i deleted a file from one of my fat32 partitions i have only ubuntu on my system i want to recover the files plz suggest an app or something like that
<Yuji1> neuon: Files in memory could be allowing him, if he did rm his drive.
<hischild> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<SimonLarsen> I'm trying to use fdisk, and has a list of commandline options (-l ect.) but also a list of "commands" (c, w, q ect.), but can't really figure out, how to use them? (the commands, that is.)
<DasEi> Dam0: lucky without sudo, any user-files there will be away
<Dam0> is my pc ok?
<lubosz> hi
<Dam0> ahh ok
<lubosz> how do i get the maintainers php.ini file?
<Dam0> so i did nothing worng?
<Dam0> becuase i did not use sude
<Dam0> duso
<Dam0> sudo
<Dam0> lol
<FloodBot2> Dam0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lubosz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure php5 does not reset the configuration
<Yuji1> Dam0: You wouldn't need sudo under your home, I'm sure. So check out your home dir.
<neuon> lubosz: mean?
<Yuji1> lubosz: Try a complete remove and install? :/
<DasEi> Dam0: rm is a cmd to delete files so you can't get them back
<lubosz> didnt work
<Dam0> Yuji1: how do i do that?
<tiyowan> neuon: Any particularly reason why you suggested that cmd btw?
<lubosz> he does not create the php.ini after removing and installing "php5"
<Yuji1> Dam0: Do what? ls LiSt (files and folders)
<Dam0> thanks
<Yuji1> Mhm.
<SimonLarsen> fdisk -u /dev/sda
<SimonLarsen> whoops, sorry
<SimonLarsen> exit
<Yuji1> How would I copy my entire hdd (EXACT copy) to another (bigger) hdd?
<Dam0> damo@Damo:~$ ls
<Dam0> Desktop  Documents  Examples  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos
<Dam0>   <-------amm i ok?
<neuon> tiyowan: yes only use it in system where you want to delete
<Yuji1> And it be entirely exact. Like then to place the new bigger as primary master and yeah work as if nothing changed. :)
<Yuji1> Dam0: You should be.
<Dam0> i hope so
<DasEi> Dam0: your luck next to sudo was that no subdirs were effcted, any file in / with user-permission (which is seldom) is off
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: I have used gparted for this,  dd also works
<Dam0> okay thanks everyone
<Dam0> :)
<tiyowan> neuon: I see. Perhaps you should be a bit more clear next time, right mate?
<ashvala> kelvin911: no problems? ;)
<hischild> DasEi, he used recursive so it would've gone through every folder. He didn't do it.
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: DD? GParted will do an exact, EXACT copy? As if to move a partition across hdds?
<DasEi> Dam0: back to your quest.. 2 hd's ?
<neuon> tiyowan: well i alreay lol at it
<Dam0> ok back to my question....... i have ubuntu installed on both my drives how do i unistall it?
<Yuji1> ..."it" ?
<Yuji1> From which?
<kelvin911> doesnt work
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: gparted uses something similar to dd,  I have used it to move an ubuntu partition, a vm partition, and a windows partition.
<DasEi> Dam0: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tiyowan> neuon: I mean, you wouldn't want us to think that you're intentionally suggesting malicious commands to people on a support channel, right? "lol" isn't sufficient, mate.
<FreeFull> When I try to run a 3D program, I get the following error: ADVANCE_BATCH: 120 of 160 dwords emitted
<Dam0> ok
<Quintin> suggestions for something to do a screen capture on ubuntu?
<kelvin911> is there ubuntu netbook remix channel?
<daleharvey> anyone know of a good guide to get mobile broadband dongles working, ubuntu 8.10
<DasEi> Dam0: sudo fdisk-l | pastebinit
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: I mean specifically moving a partition across hard drives and having an exact binary copy basically (excluding size of hdd difference).
<DasEi> Dam0: give url from last cmd in here
<neuon> tiyowan: ya offcourse not. well i'm sorry
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: So do I.
<daleharvey> it was automatically recognised and stuff, but doesnt connect to the internet
<tiyowan> neuon: Good.
<neuon> kelvin911: how is it?
<akidi> hi
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Okey dokey.
<kelvin911> neuon: doesnt work
<Dam0> damo@Damo:~$ sudo fdisk-l | pastebinit
<FreeFull> When I try to run a 3D program, I get the following error: ADVANCE_BATCH: 120 of 160 dwords emitted. Can anybody help?
<Dam0> sudo: fdisk-l: command not found
<Dam0> KeyboardInterrupt caught.
<DasEi> Dam0: (you can copy n paste cmd's from messenger to trml by middle-click)
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: and be carefull.
<DasEi> Dam0: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Ah I know.
<Yuji1> I want to actually copy instead.
<tiyowan> Dam0: "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit", you forgot the space between fdisk and -
<hischild> Dam0, don't paste please. And there's a space between fdisk and -l
<Yuji1> Then if successful trash (well format) the smaller hdd.
<neuon> kelvin911: how come?
<kelvin911> just dotn work
<Dam0> what next?
<kelvin911> i still got no flash in firefox
<DasEi> Dam0: give url from last cmd in here
<tiyowan> Dam0: Copy paste the link you got here, please.
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Why do you think USplash won't install on (upgraded) Ubuntu 8.10?
<Yuji1> Latest kernel too.
<ortsvorsteher> ls
<FreeFull> When I try to run a 3D program, I get the following error: ADVANCE_BATCH: 120 of 160 dwords emitted. Can anybody help?
<Dam0>  paste.stgraber.org  <---is that it
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: Any errors
<Yuji1> FreeFull: Google might be able to if not us. :/
<ghaleb> hello, where is the config file of pam_ldap ?
<Dam0> sorry, here u go:    http://pastebin.com/f2557ea1d
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Well Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DasEi> Dam0: pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FreeFull> Yuji1: Google gives only 4 results, all of which are useless
<UsamaAkkad> how to make closed port stealth ?
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Actually, I'mma copy and paste it.
<Dam0> http://pastebin.com/f16d98634
<t00lzf0nt> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Yeah I know.
<tiyowan> Dam0: You only have one operating system installed on your system.
<t00lzf0nt> ubottu doesn't
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't
<Mageiriki-me-bas> ehm, can anyone help me in changing my ubuntu 8.10 to utf-8?
<jan__> hallo, czech room?
<Dam0> ok
<Dam0> hmm
<DasEi> Dam0: that looks like you attached a second hd and have ubu 8.04 (hardy) on the first, which you want to free ?
<ashvala> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dam0> yep
<Dam0> spot on
<Dam0> :)
<DasEi> Dam0:more info needed       :  mount | pastebinit
<FreeFull> !cz | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Dam0> kk
<tiyowan> DasEi: Thanks for helping Dam0, mate. :)
 * Yuji1 is back.
<Yuji1> ...Darn it, clipboard was cleared. (???)
<Dam0> here mate: http://pastebin.com/f5b33423b
<sidewalk> im having issues viewing youtube clips with firefox and flash-nonfree, it caches the whole clip but doesn't play them, some clips it plays two-three seconds but then stops, anyone know what it might be?
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92742/
<Yuji1> sidewalk: Try running firefox via terminal to see any errors.
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Shows locked config.dat but I'm not running any apt/package manager.
<FreeFull> sidewalk: I had that problem once. Try clearing your cache
<tarokun>  is there a way to change scroll wheel speed/number of lines in the hal fdi file?
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: ps -ef |grep dpkg
<Suprano> hi there
<FreeFull> sidewalk: Refresh the page afterwards
<Yuji1> 13808  6497  0 07:47 pts/2    00:00:00 grep dpkg
<Suprano> i try to set up recording on ubuntustudio
<DasEi> Dam0:atually sth there being strange, your current / (root) is on sda1 (first hd) , sdb1 (shall be your current root) is on /media/disk
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: lsof | grep config.dat
<sidewalk> Yuji1: no error messages, it just "flashes" and then it doesnt play the clip
<Yuji1> sidewalk: I dunno then. :/
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: No output.
<sidewalk> can i somehow increase the cache size or something?
<Yuji1> sidewalk: Easily. Firefox preferences.
<Suprano> the problem right now is,that the input is overdriven.. besides the fact that i can'T find any way to fine grade the settings
<wbmj> sidewalk:right click on a youtube image the fash preferences can be changed
<DasEi> Dam0:so I don't now how /what you installed, lets have a look in /media/disk
<Suprano> ubuntustudio seems to use pulse audio
<Yuji1> wbmj: How would that effect the Firefox cache? IT caches the videos.
<DasEi> Dam0:cd
<DasEi> Dam0:cd /media/disk
<DasEi> Dam0: ls > pastebinit
<Dam0> yep done
<wbmj> Yujil: the flash cache is independent of the firefox cache
<Yuji1> wbmj: And the purpose of Flash cache in YouTube (example) ?
<Dam0> damo@Damo:/media/disk$ ls > pastebinit
<Dam0> bash: pastebinit: Permission denied
<wbmj> Yujil: acts as a read-ahead
<DasEi> Dam0: ls | pastebinit
<Yuji1> wbmj: Never known Flash to use the cache  in Firefox.
<Dam0> arrhh
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: ps -ef|grep debconf
<sidewalk> hmpfz
<Dam0> Dasei: http://pastebin.com/f22928d1d
<sidewalk> didnt work to increase the cache size either
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Three entries.
<t00lzf0nt> Suprano: ubuntu seems to use pulseaudio
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: pastebin
<carbonic> I can't play encrypted dvd's! I've installed libdvdread3 libdvdcss2 ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdnav4 + set the correct dvd region and have the medibuntu rep in my sourse.list and updated the system. Everything works in Windows. What could be wrong?
<sidewalk> im using ubuntu 8.10 on an asus eee box
<AshTray-> Merry Christmas !!
<DasEi> Dam0: yup, there second(newer and now unused) system
<DasEi> Dam0: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<t00lzf0nt> carbonic: play dvd's with what?
<Dam0> okay
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92744/
<Dam0> Dasei: http://pastebin.com/f37766693
<Suprano> t00lzf0nt, well i can't find any way to control the input volume
<carbonic> tried VLC, totem xine, and standard player as well as ogle
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: you have a menu screen open somewhere on a pts or tty that is locking the debconf database
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: ...And I totally don't know what you said. >.>;
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: sudo kill -9 10097 10736
<wbmj> carbonic: what is the error message?
<DasEi> Dam0: there's the misstake, have you got a live cd handy ?
<Dam0> yep
<Yuji1> Ok ran.
<Yuji1> 14605 14304  0 07:53 pts/1    00:00:00 grep debconf still shows
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1:  that's fine, try to install again
<carbonic> xine asks if I got libdvdcss2 installed since it seems the content is encrypted. All the others also act as if it's encrypted
<neuon> Suprano: mic?
<DasEi> Dam0: ok, first we gonna backup current fstab, so you can restore it, if things go worse, then alter fstab and then try reboot
<DasEi> Dam0: cd
<Dam0> ok
<Suprano> neuon, yes
<DasEi> Dam0: sudo cp /etc/fstab    /etc/fstab_false_works
<Yuji1> Seems to be installing..
<Yuji1> brb to test.
<Suprano> neuon, right now it just plays the mic input, can't record with audacity (error openig dev)
<Dam0> done
<DasEi> Dam0: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<Dam0> Error no arguments specified!
<carbonic> VLC crashes when trying to play dvd's with:
<carbonic> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1
<carbonic> Segmentation fault
<Dam0> dasei: http://pastebin.com/fe3e9b0a
<mannn26> suamni riri kok jauh di bali?
<neuon> mannn26: lagi berenang
<carbonic> So not even a guess why I can't get dvd's to play?
<sarmisak> hi all
<Xman> hi all, i need help guys. I m facing problms with ubuntu 8.10. I have installed it on the first prtition of my hdd and also inside windows but the problm is that it does not boot up in any of the installations after logging in.
<DasEi> Dam0: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<DasEi> Dam0: make it look like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/92746/
<Adriaan> is it okay to copy the kernel configuration from the headers to the source? to manually compile it?
<Milos_SD> Why System monitor reports 7.8 GB of ram? I have 8 GB...
<Adriaan> Xman, logging in where?
<DasEi> Dam0: can delete the whole content and paste the paste
<fallen_me> hello all
<Quintin> Milos_SD: some of RAM or address space is being used for somtehing else.  I don't think it really matters much though does it? :P
<Quintin> screen recording on linux?  anyone?
<fallen_me> !PROBLEM! Installing Ubuntu 8.10.... says 'corrupt or invalid kernel image' have reburned the disc... and tried on 2 differant systems. Same error. Any suggestions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xman> Adriaan: loggin in ubuntu, i have created account while installation
<DasEi> fallen_me: checked media for defects ? also see :
<Adriaan> Xman, then, what does not 'boot up' ?
<DasEi> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Milos_SD> Quintin, problem is that command "free" reports Total: 8183092
<Milos_SD> :)
<fallen_me> DasEi, i've ran checksums on the image
<fallen_me> the image was good
<DasEi> fallen_me: checked media for defects ? (boot-option) ??
<Adriaan> Quintin, thats possible, you have a utility in GNOME if you want that or you can use a CLI tool called...
<Adriaan> hold on
<fallen_me> dasei, has the same error
<Quintin> Adriaan: tried 3 programs, all fail to do what I need..
<Xman> Adriaan: dude after putting up my uid and passwd in there. It just shows a black screen and doesnt proceed..
<Dam0> dasei:  im done
<fallen_me> all the options in the menu say invalid or corrupt kernel image
<DasEi> Dam0: finish fstab with a blank line (hit enter), save the file,close gedit
<Dam0> DasEi: i just closed it without a black line:(
<Dam0> i saved it
<DasEi> fallen_me: mostly it's bad burning, try at a lower speed /another drive
<fallen_me> DasEi i did...
<DasEi> Dam0: don't worry
<fallen_me> tried both
<Dam0> okai
<Adriaan> Xman, did you try a shell?
<Adriaan> Xman, just press CTRL + ALT + F1 and see if you can login in a shell
<fallen_me> reburned it at lower speed, tried a differant drive
<Stanlin> f2
<Adriaan> Quintin, okay, thats strange, any errors anywhere?
<fallen_me> tried it on 2 differant systems still the same ;[
<Quintin> Adriaan: I can get some stuff to capture video, but I can't get video + audio
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Well it installed and all, and when I shutdown it works but boot up shows text. :/
<Stanlin> Merry Christmas!!! Ubuntu is Catolic!!
<Xman> Adriann: yes i can login there, but if once i have entered my uid and passwd into ubuntu GUI login screen then it doesnt shifts to shell also.
<Yuji1> And I had to re-do all my eth config, odd.
<DasEi> Dam0: I will have another llook in menu.lst in a min, but before: If system hangs at reboot, use a live cd to come either back here or know that you can copy back fstab from fstab_false_works
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: It said some thing about splashy though.
<Xman> Adriaan: i mean after putting ud and pas when i press ctrl+alt+f1 the shell doesnt comes up
<t00lzf0nt> !usplash | Yuji1
<ubottu> Yuji1: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Adriaan> Xman: sounds theres some boot-up problems with gnome, not with your video-card.. you get the nice colored login screen right?
<DasEi> fallen_me: mostly it's bad burning, try a different drive for burning
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: ???
<Adriaan> Xman, try it again, sometimes you might need to press it twice
<Yuji1> It showed the normal ubuntu one on shutdown. Boot, fail. :/
<Yuji1> Should I add splash to the end of Kernel in menu.lst?
<Xman> Adriaan: but without loging in through GUI when i press ctrl+alt+f1 the shell comes up nd i login there
<Xman> Adriaan: i tried it so many times dude
<Adriaan> Xman, okay, you might be able to fix it from the shell.. why not try running gnome from the shell, so it might return some errors
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: I don't know much about usplash try ubottu's suggestion to update your initial ramdisk
<Adriaan> Quintin, sorry i am not that familiar with video/audio recording :(
<Xman> Adriaan: u mean the cmd init 3 from shell?
<DasEi> Dam0 . ? oo
<Adriaan> Xman, just login in your shell and run gnome
<Xman> Adriaan: can u give me the cmd to run gnome
<Adriaan> Xman, then get back to the shell and see if there are errors
<Adriaan> Xman, sure, hold on
<Adriaan> Xman, i believe its gnome-session
<DasEi> Dam0 : has a newer 8.10 on sda and an older on sdb, oo
<Adriaan> Xman, but you have to have X running first.. but if GDM has started, i believe X is started as well..
<Mag-away> can anyone help me? i have an ubuntu 8.10 and want to change to UTF-8.
<Yuji1> Mag-away: What do you mean change Ubuntu to UTF-8?
<DasEi> cdrom ?
<ghum> using ubuntu 8.10 on a hp2510 Laptop I have no sound ... what can I do?
<Adriaan> ghum, alsa-config? do you have the correct modules/kernel compilation?
<Xman> Adriaan: shall i do restart /etc/init.d/?dm??
<m0niker> use alsamixer to turn sound up
<m0niker> then try other stuff
<Adriaan> Xman, that shouldnt be the problem, but if you feels that can work it doesnt hurt
<m0niker> mod ,etc
<mefiX_> hi @all, merry christmas!
<m0niker> the volume down WOULD be a prob
<Xman> Adriaan: ok going to reboot now to do that
<m0niker> maybe , i dunno
<scensis> Hey, i've been searching on the net for a guide how to install wow (from CD's) with wine. But all the guides i've seen doesnt resemble anything like my wine. I followed one guide, that told me to go to Accerssories -> Wine File. But i dont have that. Can anyone help me?
<Xman> mefiX_: merry xmas
<ghum> m0niker: , I have "mixer" widget and turend to "center"
<m0niker> k
<ghum> now running sudo alsa-config
<mefiX_> is it possible, to get the xorg.conf of a running live-cd system? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is really sparse and doesn't reveal infos!?
<ghum> alsa-config not found :(
<Yuji1> scensis: The Applications Places System Menu. Under Applications is usually a category called Accessories for older Wine installs. Mine is under Wine Emulator.
<TimMatrix> anyone know how to turn the microphone ON from my Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) on my Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000?
<icqnumber> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scensis> Yuji1: I dont even have that
<DasEi> !sound | ghum
<ubottu> ghum: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Yuji1> scensis: Is Wine installed even ?
<scensis> Yuji1: Yes, i have under "Applications" a own Wine section. And from there i used to use Wine doors. But it wont let me install from my cd
<Yuji1> scensis: Install what from CD?
<scensis> Wow:P
<scensis> Or anything else
<sinbox> so, you can only edit sudoers with visudo then :(  I'm not too confortable with vi
<TimMatrix> how to turn microphone on from my Logitech Webcam Pro 4000?  It does have built-in microphone, but I can't figure out how to turn it on??  I use Ubuntu 8.10.  Thanks.
<scensis> Yuji1: Would it be wise to uninstall Wine and install it again?
<Yuji1> scensis: Try browsing the CD and double-clicking the exe. :/ Wine should run it. :/
<Yuji1> scensis: I don't see any probable change in Wine from reinstalling it.
<Na-Fiann> how do I get k3b to add a file to the project on double click instead of single click?
<scensis> Yuji1: Thats the problem, the WOW cd dont have a exe file>< it only have those installer tome.mpq
<Yuji1> Are there any 'autorun.inf' files?
<TimMatrix> anyone know the problem to my question? See above, please??
<mefiX_> is it possible to export the config of a running xorg-server? (livecd-system)
<Yuji1> It should say to automatically run (Windows determines what to run in a CD via that file) what program.
<borMy-Ubuntu> Good evening ma friends
<scensis> Yuji1: When i use "Wine doors" and try "Install from CD" it wont even read the .mpq files=/
<borMy-Ubuntu> nickserv
<TimMatrix> Could anyone please assist with my query, re: microphone not turned on from my Quickcam?  I use Ubuntu 8.10
<Yuji1> Wine Doors?
<Wenceslao> hello!!
<scensis> Yea, thats what it's called
<sidewalk> you guys, im still having problems viewing youtube clips in Ubuntu on my asus eee box
<Yuji1> Ok, scensis copy the contents of autorun.inf (or whatever, ls the drive, file list) into pastebin.
<Wenceslao> what?
<Yuji1> Wine Doors, never known it to go by that name.
<wash-hasted> flash non free i think
<TimMatrix> sidewalk: install flash, it should work.
<TimMatrix> sidewalk: yes, Wash-Hasted is correct in this respect.
<sidewalk> i have installed flash, non-free and i tried getting flash from the adobe website, but none of them work
<borMy-Ubuntu> i wanna connect my w910i to ubuntu so that i can us Internet
<gromeo> how can I pull all existing .deb packages off an existing install and mirror them to a new machine?
<borMy-Ubuntu> anyone could help?
<bluntz> HOHOHO
<scensis> Yuji1: Yea, ill use some time to figure out all of that since im a beginner at ubuntu:p
<bluntz> Merry Xmas
<borMy-Ubuntu> Merry Xmas
<TimMatrix> scensis: welcome to the world of Ubuntu.  I'm a semi-beginner!
<sidewalk> wash-hasted: didnt work :-)
<sidewalk> it loads the clip, flashes once and then doesnt play the clip
<Yuji1> scensis: Well autorun.inf tells Windows what file to run. Opening it in gedit/text editor will show what file it runs (exe). Double-click (should execute with wine) the file and Wine will run it.
<TimMatrix> do anyone know how to turn the microphone on from my webcam (BUILT-IN MIC)??
<borMy-Ubuntu> TimMatrix: how to connect w910i to ubuntu?
<wash-hasted> :(
<Keigo-kun> I got a Ubuntu 8.10 live DVD in Linux Format and tried it on my Macbook.. ubuntu starts fine but my wireless isn't working. According to the ubuntu community help, wireless SHOULD work out of the box on Macbook1,1...
<TimMatrix> borMy-Ubuntu: sorry, no idea.  hopefully someone who may be able to help with your query.  Merry Christmas.
<scensis> Yuji1: Ok, thanks. Will try to locate autorun.inf
<Keigo-kun> I tried sudo lshw -C network and I got "UNCLAIMED"
<sidewalk> wash-hasted: you have any other tips?
<Yuji1> Keigo-kun: Depends on chipset and what drivers it uses.
<borMy-Ubuntu> basically, i just wanna create a usb modem profile for that
<wash-hasted> nope, i'm new at this ubuntu thing
<borMy-Ubuntu> so, any ubuntu senior?
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: For your microphone, does alsabring it up?
<Yuji1> Unmute?
<borMy-Ubuntu> i'm also new to ubuntu
<borMy-Ubuntu> i've just had it installed
<borMy-Ubuntu> ;)
<pexi> borMy-Ubuntu, what is a w910i?
<borMy-Ubuntu> phone
<Keigo-kun> Yujil: It's one of those...atheros I think
<borMy-Ubuntu> sony erricsson
<borMy-Ubuntu> so?
<Yuji1> Atheros should work out of the box, mhm.
<remite> borMy-Ubuntu: you want connect to internet with that?
<pexi> do you want to use for connect to internet?
<borMy-Ubuntu> yes
<Yuji1> Keigo-kun: What exactly isn't working? Clicked networking to bring up a list of APs?
<remite> borMy-Ubuntu: you have the usb cable?
<pexi> I only ¡try it with my noki n81
<borMy-Ubuntu> i think it's the same
<borMy-Ubuntu> the only thing i'm thinking about is to find where is the device configuration file
<icqnumber> is there still no plash plugin for 64bit from adobe?
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: sorry, i was in the loo.  I'll try alsabring.
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: how do I do that?
<upuipu21> ciao
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: Perfectly fine. Alsa? Well I had some utility, hrm. Allows me to change the levels of audio input/output (volume) for all channels.
<remite> borMy-Ubuntu: you can modify /etc/wvdial.conf
<dam0> hey
<upuipu21> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<philipp__> i have installed a computer with ubuntu and wanna add graphical effect and that stuff
<borMy-Ubuntu> ok, thanks
<philipp__> how do i that?
<Keigo-kun> Yuji1: Nothing is working. Networking wireless has nothing
<dam0> sorry i got disconnected from the web, so i decided to delete all my partions and redo it and install ubuntu
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: hrm?
<pexi> when I connect my nokia network manager do all the job
<dam0> DasEi: sorry
<sollord> philipp__, What graphics card do you have?
<dam0> DasEi:i i got disconnected
<Yuji1> Keigo-kun: I'm unsure then. I don't understand what you're saying is why. :/
<dam0> DasEi: i have reintalled ubuntu 8.10
<DasEi> Dam0 : so didn't reboot yet ?
<borMy-Ubuntu> another question is
<dam0> yes
<remite> Keigo-kun: your wireless is atheros?
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: Trying to remember the GUI.
<borMy-Ubuntu> how can i know what is my modem port?
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: what's HRM?
<Yuji1> remite: Chipset is, yeah.
<borMy-Ubuntu> such as /dev/...
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: No clue. :/
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: sorry, okay.
<DasEi> Dam0 : a closer look to your menu.lst showed me the newer 8.10 is on sda
<dam0> DasEi: can u help me check if i have installed Ubuntu correct?
<Keigo-kun> remite: Yes, I think so
<rraj_be> i cant find vmware server in synatic .. what can i do to install vmware in ubuntu
<remite> borMy-Ubuntu: try /dev/ttyACM0
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: Ah yes, right-click volume control (notification area, bottom right of screen usually) and "Open Volume Control"
<dam0> okay DasEi
<borMy-Ubuntu> ok
<borMy-Ubuntu> let's me try
<borMy-Ubuntu> gonna off
<philipp__> sollord the graphics card is already installed... i am serching for things like that famouse cube
<borMy-Ubuntu> cuz i'm currently using it
<remite> borMy-Ubuntu: or look it dmesg output
<DasEi> Dam0 : when you boot up, do you choose anything in grub ?
<icqnumber> is there a flash plugin for 64bit from adobe?
<Jampiter> Hi
<dam0> nope
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: Try going through the microphone inputs turning them up. If the current device doesn't work, try changing devices to find the microphone for your camera. Worth a try.
<borMy-Ubuntu> thanks
<remite> Keigo-kun: the driver is ath9k
<Jampiter> How may I obtain the software required to play Region 2 DVDs?
<DasEi> Dam0 : so we were wrong, but little matter :
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: okay, but where do I find the microphone settings?
<Keigo-kun> remite: Yeah, I saw it in the community help.. I'll try apt-getting it and modeprobing it, see if that helps.
<Yuji1> What do you mean? o.o
<remite> icqnumber: nope
<rraj_be> i cant find vmware server in synatic .. what can i do to install vmware in ubuntu
<sollord> philipp__, ON the top panel click System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<dam0> DasEi: i deleted everything when i installed ubuntu this time so it was totalt fesh:)
<dam0> totaly
<DasEi> Dam0 : sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_altered  && sudo cp /etc/fstab_false_works  /etc/fstab
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: In Device, try selecting the one you think will most probably be the camera. Tab: Recording should be your microphone/input for it. Worth a try.
<dam0> ok
<DasEi> Dam0 : last cmd is one line
<remite> icqnumber: install ia32-libs
<icqnumber> remite, and then?
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: sorry, i'm learning, so where is Device Manager?
<dam0> damo@Damo:~$ sudo cp /etc/fstab_false_works  /etc/fstab
<dam0> cp: cannot stat `/etc/fstab_false_works': No such file or directory
<shishirm1> hey guys i have to recover movies from a 38gb fat32 parition please help i used photorec it couldn get them most movies are in avi or xvid formats
<FreeFull> In a short time, I will become an Ubuntu Jaunty alpha tester
<Suprano> i am getting rid of alsa and pulseaudio now
<Yuji1> TimMatrix...this isn't Windows.
<philipp__> sollord... i already have... but ow do i start special effects?
<shishirm1> the movies were deleted recently
<dam0> dasei any clue?
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: I know, just the equivalence, please?
<Yuji1> Never known any equivalent.
<Jampiter> Anyone at all?
<remite> icqnumber: wait on second thought there maybe is
<shishirm1> guys suggest some nice datarecovery tool for movies please fat32 partition
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: well, you say "Devices", so where do I look that one up?  in /devs?
<hischild> !recover | shishirm1
<ubottu> shishirm1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DasEi> Dam0 : sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_altered
<dam0> k
<dam0> yes
<dam0> then?
<DasEi> Dam0 :  sudo cp  /etc/fstab_false_works   /etc/fstab
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: God d...Right-click volume control, Open Volume Control. Right in front of you.
<philipp__> sollord... i already have... but ow do i start special effects?
<Yuji1> Jampiter: Repeating a vague "Anyone at all?" wouldn't help any one know your problem. However for you, just change your DVD drive to Region 2 and use Totem. :/
<Jampiter> Does nobody know?
<DasEi> Dam0 :  any files on the older 8.10 you still need ?
<shishirm1> ﻿ hischild: have seen tat
<Jampiter> Yuji1: Will Totem work automatically?
<shishirm1> dint help much with video files
<rom10> I am trying to copy directory to directory, but directory has symlinks in it so  it is looping due to symlinks
<dam0> nope thats why i done a fresh reinstall
<Yuji1> Jampiter: Should.
<shishirm1> ﻿ hischild: please suggest an app
<Yuji1> Jampiter: Well I assume any way.
<Jampiter> Yuji1: Hot Damn. Thanks! :D
 * Jampiter tries
<dam0> dasei: i deleted everything and reinstalled ubuntu
<DasEi> Dam0 :  you can run gparted then and reformat sdb
<Yuji1> Jampiter: Mhm. Please refrain from swearing. Notice though that DVD regions can only be changed so many times. It is hard-coded that way in the DVD drive!
<hischild> shishirm1, there's multiple there
<DasEi> Dam0 :  gparted
<dam0> Dasei: what do u mean exacly?
<dam0> i know gpaterd:)
<dam0> gparted
<sollord> philipp__, Did you isntall compiz?
<Yuji1> Jampiter: We refrain from swearing only because this is "family" ages. Figure. :/
<DasEi> Dam0 :  .. let gparted load
<Jampiter> Yuji1: Sorry. Thankfully I don't need to change region. I'm in region two. Thanks for your help! :D
<dam0> okay
<ardchoille> Yuji1 , Jampiter iirc, the limit is five changes
<Yuji1> Dam0: GParted can take a while some times. T.T
<Yuji1> ardchoille: Actually for mine, 6.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<Jampiter> ardchoille: I luckily don't need to change
<dam0> okay
<dam0> thanks evrryone, one moment....
<DasEi> Dam0 :  choose sdb in the upper right corner
<dam0> :))
<remite> what dam0 trying todo?
<philipp__> sollord no... i am currently on it
<Fritten> How do I rename an external drive?
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: How do you think I could get notifications of new e-mail (Evolution) by notification area?
<dam0> im just waiting for ssome updates to finish....
<Yuji1> Fritten: Right-click it under Computer and Properties, I assume.
<dam0> then i will install gparted
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: When I opened the 'Sound Preferences', I clicked test button next to "Sound Capture", and it came up with the error report as follows: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! autioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Fritten> It comes with an error saying "Operation not supported by backend"
<DasEi> Dam0 :  right, open a second trml meanwhile
<dam0> okay
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: mail-notification plugin for evolution
<sollord> philipp__, install simple-ccsm
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Ah, thank you.
<Yuji1> TimMatrix: ...
<dam0> open
<DasEi> Dam0 :  sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<dam0> okay
<philipp__> sollord done... how do i use it?
<dam0> done
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Without Evolution running.
<philipp__> sollord have it
<Fritten> "Sorry, couldn't rename "TREKSTOR" to "FRITTEN LIR2": Operation not supported by backend"
<DasEi> Dam0 :  choose sdb in the upper right corner in gparted
<dam0> DasEi: where do i access Gparted?
<DasEi> Dam0 :  trml  >>              gparted
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: there is the mail-notification package for gnome and the mail notification package for evolution.  They <should> work together to provide this functionality and give you notice whenever you get new mail.
<AnHcHiIuMiNhBe> oi zoi
<TimMatrix> Yuji1: yes?
<AnHcHiIuMiNhBe> cai gi the
<dam0> ahh sorry
<DasEi> Dam0 :  can use the second one
<thien_loi> server nuóc ngoài
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Name of Gnome one?
<AnHcHiIuMiNhBe> oi dit me
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: HeHe.   mail-notification
<nic1> Hi. first time using irc and first time being here. I'm installing ubuntu on my other pc. System hangs due to wi-fi card. Is this the right place to ask for help?
<Yuji1> Ah, thank you t00lzf0nt.
<sollord> philipp__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dam0> okay dasei one moment as i cannot do mutch as the updates are installing
<DasEi> Dam0 :  choose sdb in the upper right corner in gparted when it's loaded
<dam0> yup i will:)
 * DasEi coffee
<hac_am> ac´
<hac_am> ho’n 1000
<remite> nic1: what wifi card?
<hac_am> ca² ðaí ca² ia² ca² clone à
<dam0> while i wait for my updated to install dasEiL: can u please tell me how i can configure my screen as my xchat is a littlre bigger then the screen is?
<hac_am> ðông thê´
<Jampiter> It doesn't play the DVD. How do I get it to work?
<nic1> remite: I bought it on ebay. It's PCI card branded as EDUP
<Xman> !seen Adriaan
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Slart> !english | hac_am
<ubottu> hac_am: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Here's a random one. Cell phone filesystem access via USB. I can do on Windows but how Linux? Samsung. o.o U410. (Bitpim worked for it (using U470 protocol) but what for Linux?)
<remite> nic1: chip?
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: bitpim.
<Yuji1> With Wine?
<Yuji1> Or was it ported?
<Leon-Lion> Slart, hac_am is a vietnamese, hi can't English spk.
<dam0> Okay DasEi im in Gparted
 * Yuji1 tries finding the settings for mail notification for the gnome of it.
<dam0> i have a system restart: should i do it before?
<Slart> Leon-Lion: I don't think there is a vietnamese channel.. but this one is english only
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1:  bitpim was ported to windows last I checked?
<Leon-Lion> :) Slart
<DasEi> Dam0 :  choose sdb in the upper right corner
<Yuji1> Oh. I figured the opposite.
<dam0> my file system extention is ext3 is this correct?
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: I always used bitpim.  Before pda phones :)
<DasEi> Dam0 :  right-click the single parti's > delete
<Yuji1> PDA would be nice...
<remite> wow
<dam0> ommm
<Yuji1> >.>
<DasEi> Dam0 :  then right click > new
<dam0> clines
<dam0> okay
<DasEi> Dam0 :  make sure it's sdb  , NOT sda
<Yuji1> ...Ban that IP range. >.>
<Jampiter> I opened Totem with the disk in the drive. It didn't work. It said that it could not read from source. However, the drive works fine and the disk is brand new
<Leon-Lion> Op me, i need kline this clones
<Yuji1> Jampiter: Not sure then. :/
<Leon-Lion> Op me, i need kline this clones
<Leon-Lion> :))
<DasEi> Dam0 :  make one new ext3 partition from it
<FloodBot2> Leon-Lion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreeFull> FloodBot2: XD
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Here's another. Totem via notification area like Winamp. Er, Systray icon Windows talk heh.
<dam0> DasEi: i only have 1 file system
<Jampiter> Ok
<DasEi> Dam0 :  press apply button in title bar of gparted
<dam0> DasEi: sorry im abit behinf..
<nic1> remite: I do not know the chip...
<dam0> behind...
<dam0> DasEi: i am in Gparted and i only have 1 filesystem
<remite> nic1: try lspci
<dam0> DasEi: and im guessing my os is on it
<tavish> hi, whenever i change the netmask in eth0 settings, it changes to some no. like 31 27 etc. i am not able to connect to internet because of this
<DasEi> Dam0 : you should be on sdb, now which one fs (ext3)
<remite> tavish: what no?
<dam0> DasEi: if i goto devices in the system menu i have 2 drives...
<UnknownUser57> tavish,ifconfig eth0 down &ifconfig eth0 [ip] netmask [netmas] up
<rom10> I am trying to copy directory recursively but it get stuck in recursive drectory loop due to symlinks I guess
<DasEi> Dam0 : your bs is on sda, don't touch this
<dam0> ok
<dam0> so do i goto my drive that my os is not on?
<DasEi> Dam0 : so format sdb to ext3
<dam0> i understand
<dam0> thanks you
<nic1> remite: I cannot keep the card in the pc because the system hangs, so lspci is of no help...
<tavish> remite: 255.255.255.254
<nic1> remite: I mean: the system hangs before I can do anything...
<DasEi> Dam0 : now we still have to clean menu.lst from the old entries and put a line in fstab
<Yuji1> nic1: ? I had a problem similar. Windows drivers for the TEW-44* would have such high DPC Latency. Above 1000 in the spikes, every 5 seconds. o.o; Eventually spiraling up to above 16K.
<remite> nic1: very bad
<DasEi> Dam0 : finished gparted ?
<gizmo> how to change port using irssi?
<nic1> remite: I was thinking about recompiling the kernel with some patches. Would it be a good idea?
<tavish> UnknownUser57: can i edit the interfaces file to do it
<dam0> DasEi: first of, in gparted.....i have /dev/sdb1 then i have /dev/sdb2 then i have /dev/sdb5....now i dont know what to do.
<remite> tavish: <UnknownUser57> tavish,ifconfig eth0 down &ifconfig eth0 [ip] netmask [netmas] up
<alfa> hi
 * Yuji1 fades for some Armagetronad fun. Thank you for the help t00lzf0nt. :)
<DasEi> Dam0 :  right-click the single parti's > delete
<DasEi> Dam0 :  then right click > new
<dam0> the ones im not using?
<DasEi> Dam0 :  make one new ext3 partition from it
<DasEi> Dam0 :  press apply button in title bar of gparted
<remite> nic1: if that patches can solve the problem you can try
<rom10> I am trying to copy directory recursively but it get stuck in recursive drectory loop due to symlinks I guess
<nic1> remite: I mean: there is no other way than recompiling the kernel, do you agree?
<Nikty> hi, does anybody know in which composition of Coil i could hear dolphin's scream? :)
<dam0> i have 1 ext3, 1 extented, and 1 linuz-swap, what one?
<dam0> Dasei...
<DasEi> Dam0 :  all of them delete
<remite> nic1: i guess...
<sexboy> hi
<DasEi> Dam0 :  all the unallocated > new ext3
<dam0> okay
<nic1> remite: thank you very much for you support. Merry Christmas :-)
<remite> nic1: u welcome
<sinbox> arghhh how do you save and exit in visudo?
<remite> sinbox: :wq
<sinbox> thanks remite
<remite> sinbox: uwc
<dam0> i cannot change  /dev/sdg2 or /dev/sdg5
<DasEi> Dam0 :  sdg ???
<dam0> sdb
<coctail76> salve a tutti
<remite> dam0: maybe it's mounted
<DasEi> Dam0 :  are sdb2  and sdb5 still mounted ? right-click > unmount
<remite> ala la la long
<dam0> i have no access to them i can ionly manage flags
<remite> dam0: i think you need to be su
<dam0> each one are taking up 5.79gig
<DasEi> remite : can't run gparted as user
<dam0> su?
<DasEi> Dam0 :  superuser, you are
<dam0> ok
<Kartagis> is there a command which works like pastebin except for image files?
<dam0> okay how do i do this?
<dam0> how do i change to super...
<DasEi> Dam0 :  didn't you unmount them before ? check by right-click > umount
<remite> ah
<dam0> i deleted them
<DasEi> Dam0 :  so whole sdb unallocated ?
<brigitte> Hi! totem does not play my music and i can not use the volume controller?
<dam0> no i have a new partion on ext3 of 223.77gig
<remite> brigitte: why?
<dam0> and 2 with 5gig
<DasEi> dam0: why still two 5gig ?
<dam0> hmm Dasei is there a command so my pc will tell u whats going on
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: Problem.
<dam0> i dont know;|
<Yuji1> "unable to contact Evolution
<brigitte> remite: don't know, it is grey and i can not click it to set the volume on/higher..
<dam0> thats what i wanna find out
<Yuji1> Its requiring Evolution to be ran. :/
<DasEi> dam0: right-click > swapoff
<DasEi> dam0: right-click > umount
<DasEi> dam0: right-click > delete
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: evolution has to be running to configure the plugin.  It is supposed to work without evolution running after?
<Xman> i need help guys in Ubuntu 8.10. I have installed it on a partition as well as inside windows. But problm is that when i login into ubuntu GUI login window it just shows blank orange or black screen and doesn't proceed. Even when i press ctrl+alt+f1, it does not shifts to shell but if i do so before GUI login it shifts then.
<remite> brigitte: does your sound card work correctly?
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: I got nothin.
<Yuji1> I closed Evolution after configuring (and after applying every thing.
<dam0> Dasei: it does not let
<remite> brigitte: you can play sound with other apps?
<DasEi> dam0: press apply button then
<dam0> ok
<_Ju|ian> yop :)
<cow_2001> guys, there are several apps working in the background of my ubuntu which hump my keys so now I can't even use capslock and when I use my photoshop cs2 wine installation, i can't use delete/backspace keys to undo the last point when i use the magnetic lasso tool. What should I do?
<DasEi> dam0: close gparted, in trml :
<dam0> ok we might be getting somewjere now
<dam0> ok
<remite> cow_2001: get gimp
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: So I open Evolution, open the mail notification config. I config, and close the config window yes? Then I close Evolution?
<Yuji1> Cause thats what I did.
<DasEi> dam0: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brigitte> remite: maybe, i only know totem... it is since the last distribution upgrade....
<cow_2001> remite: funny.
<dam0> yup
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: that is what I read.
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92763/  dam0  , delete the last entries accordingly
<cow_2001> remite: there's no hebrew documentation for gimp. photoshops cs2 has TONS of hebrew books
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt Hm?
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: appearently it doesn't work so well.
<Yuji1> :/
<dam0> damo@Damo:~$ gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dam0> damo@Damo:~$
<dam0> :/???
<remite> brigitte: you use 8.10?
<DasEi> dam0: gksudo gedit   /boot/grub/menu.lst      ,sorry
<dam0> kk
<mrglinux> any messenger with support voice for yahoo  in linux
<dam0> DasEi done
<brigitte> remite: yes
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92763/  dam0  , delete the last entries accordingly
<mrglinux> ?
<dam0> k
<DasEi> dam0: save menu.lst, close gedit
<sinbox> remite, was it wq or uwc I should use, and will that exit visudo back into the terminal?  (because so far it hasn't)
<DasEi> dam0: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
 * Yuji1 hunts around then.
<remite> sinbox: :wq (note the double dot)
<sinbox> oh ok :)
<mrglinux> no software ?
<Billyyy> ITALIANI?
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/ ?
<remite> brigitte: try using another apps
<Yuji1> t00lzf0nt: It might work. *tries*
<remite> brigitte: try alsamixer
<t00lzf0nt> Yuji1: doesn't work for me
<DasEi> dam0: url ?
<dam0> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1fa92869
 * Yuji1 will hunt around then.
<remite> cow_2001: maybe the keyboard map
<DasEi> dam0: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Yuji1> I wish Evolution came with a minimal applet to automatically download the new mail and alert. Minimal and tiny.
<hendershot> hey guys
<dam0> ya
<remite> Yuji1: try freepops
<Yuji1> ?
<DasEi> dam0:oh man, you deleted sda
<hendershot> can anyone help me get a windows xp theme for kubuntu
<mannn26> rumsh jugs seh
<mannn26> cusm n kecil
<dam0> ohh
<dam0> :(
<cow_2001> remite: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<dam0> DasEi: what do u suffest i do?
<hendershot> any one know a theme for kubuntu
<remite> cow_2001: keyboard layout
<dam0> suggest
<ardchoille> Yuji1: there is gnubiff
<bazhang> hendershot, kde-look.org
<Yuji1> ...Ah, some thing to integrate with Evolution.
<ardchoille> gnubiff - A mail notification program for GNOME (and others)
<bazhang> mannn26, english here
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 500 MHz (1002 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 287/367MB, 105 proc's, 1.0d up
<hendershot> bazhang:  thank you
<Yuji1> Some thing to integrate with Evolution.
<dam0> DasEi:im guessing i have stuffed rite up?
<DasEi> dam0:YES, hm, you can try to reboot, which will fail; reinstallation without the 250 gig connected
 * Dam-man Su Šv. Kalėdom!
<hendershot> guys i just downloaded a puppy linux distro and im wondering how to make it a bootable iso file if its on my 2 gb flash drive
<DasEi> dam0:gparted shows you the devicename, why sda instead of sdb ??
<bazhang> !lt | Dam-man
<ubottu> Dam-man: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<brigitte> remite: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Yuji1> DasEi: Wait, is his problem hdd related? Is he using EIDE with UIDE? Egh, gave me a hell of a headache trying to figure that one out. Can't run on same mobo apparently.
<bazhang> hendershot, try pendrivelinux.com and the puppylinux channel (this is for ubuntu support)
<DasEi> Yuji1: concerning damo ?
<dam0> DasEi: not sure, im new to ubuntu as u can tell
<Yuji1> Oh nvm
<dam0> DasEi: can u give me some hints on hoew to to a good frsh reinsall
<dam0> please
<cow_2001> remite: thanks!
<freekyfrogy> hey
<remite> brigitte: what sound card you have? chipset?
<dam0> DasEi: i am ligging on on my other pc
<Yuji1> remite: So how would I configure FreePop for Evolution stuff?
<UsamaAkkad> how to make port stealth
<dam0> and i will be here
<freekyfrogy> I was wondering if someone could help me out
<hendershot> bazhang : thanks
<UsamaAkkad> it's open
<cow_2001> remite: what i'm curious about is that the capslock behaviour was set on default, but my default behaviour isn't "flip capitalization" but something completely else.
<remite> cow_2001: get gimp
<bazhang> !firewall | UsamaAkkad
<ubottu> UsamaAkkad: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DasEi> dam0:use a live cd, format both drives to ext3, dicide on which hd (250 or 40) you want to install, do it
<Dam0> okay
<cow_2001> remite: what..? no!
<Dam0> i am doing it now
<cow_2001> remite: gimp doesn't have hebrew manuals
<cow_2001> remite: father can't use english manuals
<brigitte> remite: how to get that information?
<UsamaAkkad> bazhang, yes ,it's closed but I want it stealth
<remite> cow_2001: just play with keyboard layout :)
<UsamaAkkad> bazhang, I get many hits on it
<bazhang> UsamaAkkad, check the firestarter settings or read up on iptables
<jim_p> hi people and merry christmas
<UsamaAkkad> bazhang, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 135 -j DROP
<UsamaAkkad> nothing happedn
<DasEi> Yuji1: what I really ask myself, how can one delete the sys currently being on ?
<hendershot> jim_p: merry christmas to you too
<remite> brigitte: try lspci
<Yuji1> DasEi: Can't, do a live CD to do.
<cow_2001> remite: father can't play with the keyboard layout
<mefiX_> is it possible to save/export the config of a running xorg-server from the live-cd?
<DasEi> Yuji1: things get weird, so short the story in a pm ?
<Yuji1> Sure.
<brigitte> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)
<brigitte> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<freekyfrogy> If someone could hep me out that would be awesome. I just got a genius mousepen 8x6 tablet, and I'm pretty exited. I'm trying to get the wizardpen driver to work, but whenever I try to move the driver file to /usr/lib/xorg/modeules/input it gives an error and says "permission denied" can anyone tell me what I can do?
<cow_2001> remite: he won't
<hendershot> can anyone recomend a media player for kubuntu?
<remite> brigitte: AC97 should work out of the box
<ashvala> New problem
<ashvala> :(
<jim_p> i had some chat with a friend today about my upcoming atom based system and he was all like "atom is slow, atom is worthless for its money, tiny cpu power, bla bla bla". if this is true, i will have to go make a custom build kernel to install on that pc. is it true? i want to avoid such occasion
<ashvala> .dmrc error
<ashvala> wont let me log in!
<remite> brigitte: maybe its locked
<freekyfrogy> *sigh*
 * freekyfrogy sigh
<jim_p> and i will also ask in hardware, sec
<remite> hendershot: amarok?
<brigitte> remite: bios settings?
<freekyfrogy> cananyone help me?
<remite> brigitte: no
<ubuntu> Is it true that ath9k is included by default in intrepid?
<hendershot> remite: amarok on mine looks corrupted
<remite> brigitte: can u right click the audio aplet?
<freekyfrogy> O_O omg, you guys suck
<remite> hendershot: reinstall it
<brigitte> remite: inside totem, no
<hendershot> remite : how do i reinstall it?
<jim_p> is the xubuntu channel still there?
<remite> brigitte: no. on panel
<brigitte> remite: no audio applet there
<remite> hendershot: apt-get --reinstall install amarok
<hendershot> remite:  thank you
<brigitte> maybe a restart will work?
<Kartagis> is there a package which works like pastebin except for image files?
<hendershot> remite:
<hendershot> hendershot@Hendershot-desktop:~$ apt-get --reinstall install amarok
<hendershot> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hendershot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hendershot> hendershot@Hendershot-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> hendershot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allsystemsarego> karbo, kflickr?
<Dam0> DaSei: i am setting my Mount Points: now i have set 1 too /   what do i set the other 1 too?
<hendershot> woops
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: i don't think so.. what wireless device are you using?
<remite> hendershot: use sudo
<UnknownUser57> hendershot:sudo apt-get etc.
<remite> brigitte: try restart
<Dam0> DasEi: what doi set my mount points as>
<Dam0> ?
<allsystemsarego> Kartagis, kflickr and postr
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: It's a macbook1,1. The links in the community help are outdated since ath9k is now in wireless-testing
<hendershot> UnknownUser57: thank you
<sara-> hi merry christmas
<hendershot> remite :thank you
<Kartagis> allsystemsarego, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: well, how does lspci identify the wireless device
<IndyGunFreak> the fact its a macbook doesn't change that
<sara-> may i ask, i have a picture, i wish to use it as an icon for a file howd i do that?
<remite> hendershot: try it
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: lshw -C network identifies it and tells me the driver is UNCLAIMED which should mean no driver has been picked for it
<Yuji1> iwconfig
<Yuji1> >.>
<Dam0> i am installing unbutu, what do i set my Mount points to?
<hendershot> im trying it as we speek remite
<UnknownUser57> hendershot,anytime
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: ok, if you want to an answer, you need to learn to answer a question
<Kartagis> allsystemsarego, postr uploads to flickr. what uploads to imagebin.ca or similar?
<cristi> can anyone here that has an virtual box answer a few questions please?
<jotil> what is up with ubuntu not having /etc/inittab, what do i do with runlevels?
<Mallen_> Merry Christmas!
<hischild> !anyone | cristi
<ubottu> cristi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I'd love to but since my wireless isn't working, I can't chat from the macbook.
<biouser> what is cdn.taboolasyndication.com?  And why does the browser wait for them when say loading (not loading) CNN video?
<Dam0> i am installing unbutu, what do i set my Mount points to?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: well, boot it and look.
<Yuji1> Dam0 why not just do a full format? Fresh. :D
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I use a live DVD, currently on another computer, I only have one
<allsystemsarego> Kartagis, I don't think there is such a package
<Kartagis> photo-uploader - Command line photo uploader
<DasEi> dam0:something very strange is going on there, if you had been working under a / root under sda, couldn't have been able to remove the partis, so what mount point do you want now ??
<Dam0> becuase i had to delete my old drivw
<Dam0> e
<IndyGunFreak> Dam0: easiest thing to do if its your irst time, is make a small partition(1-2x your memory) mount as swap, then the rest o the space you're using, mount as ext3 and /
<cristi> ok then, how do games work in a virtual box with win xp installed?
<jotil> what i have to do to make ubuntu boot into runlevel 3 as default? edit the grub parameters?
<biouser> I love how MSNBC video allows the commercial to play but then somehow the video itself will not play...
<remite> cristi: games not work
<allsystemsarego> Kartagis, photo-uploader does do imageshack
<hischild> cristi, games require hardware acceleration which isn't implemented yet. If you can make them run using software acceleration you're fine.
<hischild> !info photo-uploader
<ubottu> photo-uploader (source: photo-uploader): Command line photo uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Dam0> i have 2 drives, i can mount the first 1 to /   what do i mount the second 1 too?>
<allsystemsarego> Kartagis, but not imagebin
<Kartagis> allsystemsarego, I don't care, thanks anyway
<IndyGunFreak> Dam0: are you doing a new install?.. if so, how are you setting up your system, Windows on one drive, Ubuntu on the other?
<Dam0> no
<cristi> hischild, remite thank you, however, what is the best solution to play games on ubuntu; games other than those in add/remove and ut2004
<Dam0> DasEi,,,,,,,, i am nealy there i just need to know what do i mount my second drive too?  i dont wanna make a mistake,
<DasEi> dam0:I#am confused right now, did you run a live cd ?
<Dam0> yes i am running it now
<Dam0> i am upto prepare partiona
<Dam0> a
<Dam0> s
<DasEi> dam0:this is why it was possible to kill your sys
<remite> cristi: if you want to play windows game you can try use wine/codeweaver winex
<DasEi> dam0:I suggest you take the 250 gig to master and do a guided, fresh install on whole hd
<Dam0> okay
<hischild> cristi, get opengl games. Those work nearly always perfectly using wine. There are some other games which work just as well with wine.
<DasEi> dam0:after that it's easy to add the 40 gig
<sidewalk> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<sidewalk> !eeebox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebox
<Dam0> well can i have both devices mounted to ? n?
<Dam0>    /
<DasEi> dam0:yes, later, your sys is shott, currently
<DasEi> dam0:you know how to set the 250 to master ?
<Dam0> nope
<Yuji1> Jumpers on the hdd.
<Dam0> that why i am trying this way,,,
<sidewalk> does anyone know how to get youtube working in Ubuntu 8.10 on my asus eeebox? currently it plays for 2 seconds, then stops
<DasEi> Yuji1:could you guide it a little ? need a break
<sidewalk> i have installed flashplugin-nonfree
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: 8.10 installs pretty easily on an eee, only thing that takes work is the wireless device, and its easy
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: what version of flash is it yousing?
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: i dont have issues with wireless, but with youtube in Firefox
<IndyGunFreak> *using
<Jason-B> is there a way to use an older version of growisofs
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: the one that comes with ubuntu after all the upgrades
<Yuji1> kinda busy, but Dam0: Google "HDD Jumpers"
<Dam0> i dont need that man
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: if your'e not gonna give an answer, then don't bother making the screen scroll
<sidewalk> I have 10.0.15.3 installed
<Dam0> i just need to know what to mount my drives to eg....  /   /home?? what do i mount to>
<Dam0> ???
 * Yuji1 is away.
<Dam0> i am inmprepare partiontions\
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: Im running 10.0.15.3
<cantique> can i use windows cdma phone usb modem driver on ubuntu linux?
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: no logical explanation its working fine for me on my eee...are you using actual ubuntu 8.10, or eeeubuntu 8.10?
<cristi> hischild: thanks
<BrainBrainBrain> everytime when theres a kernel update, grub adds a new line in the bootscreen for all the old ubuntu versions
<cristi> remite: thank you
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: Ubuntu 8.10, no eeeubuntu
<remite> cantique: depends
<cantique> remite: what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> BrainBrainBrain: yeah, are you trying to remove them?
<allsystemsarego> BrainBrainBrain, uninstall old kernels via synaptic
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: what version of Firefox and what version of flash plugin are you using?
<jtaji> Dam0: your question is ambiguous because you can mount it where ever you want but probably you want to mount the second partition to /home
<quatar-it> hi all. Why won't my "beep" play anything? On bug reports they say to use -e ....pcspeak... , or to try with -f 440 ... but nothing. Also doing "softbeep beep" was not useful
<DasEi> Dam0: first you set up any directory, then you mount to it, frequently with mount, permanent with fstab
<dsnaike> sidewalk what version of flask are u using
<remite> u use phone?
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: flash 10.1.15.3 and FF 3.0.5
<BrainBrainBrain> oh i didnt know you have to uninstall the old shit. thanks
<remite> cantique: u use phone?
<sidewalk> dsnaike: 10.0.15.3
<cantique> remite: d1200p
<bazhang> BrainBrainBrain, language please
<quatar-it> (i'm on hardy)
<BrainBrainBrain> lol
<IndyGunFreak> BrainBrainBrain: you don't have to uninstall it, you can just comment them out to make them leave the menu
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: how do i get 10.1.15.3 of Flash?
<cantique> remite: what do you mean i use phone?
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: 10.0.15.3  sorry if i typod
<shams> how can i download a website completely?
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: oh, oki
<Sh0rtWave> hi all
<jim_p> shams, with wget
<remite> cantique: Hape Smart haier D1200P?
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: sometimes the screen flashes, do you have some specific driver for the intel chipset installed or configured in xorg.conf ?
<Sh0rtWave> just outta curiousity, what IRC client does Ubuntu come with?
<cantique> remite: ya
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: nope, just the normal intel driver
<BrainBrainBrain> it comes with xchat I think
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: you wanna show me your xorg.conf?
<Sh0rtWave> perfect
<IndyGunFreak> side there isn't much there.
<quatar-it> all: how can i produce a sound-card beep?
<sidewalk> oki, well, screen keeps flashing here, and youtube doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: and there's actually nothing there relating to video.
<sidewalk>     Filnamn: libflashplayer.so
<sidewalk>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<icqnumber> !info acrobat
<ubottu> Package acrobat does not exist in intrepid
<remite> cantique: try lsusb
<cow_2001> remite: thanks anyways. :::-)
<dsnaike> sidewalk I install flash and physically copy the plugins to all my browser plugin folders ff3,opera, now no problems with any site
<Dam0> thanks DasEi and sorry for the confusen:P
<IndyGunFreak> icqnumber: are you trying to read pdfs?
<cow_2001> oh, AND thanks for the keyboard layout advice, that was a useful one
<cantique> remite: it's 15eb:0001
<remite> cow_2001: can u ?
<jim_p> icqnumber, acobat reader is in medibuntu
<cow_2001> remite: can i what?
<sidewalk> dsnaike: good idea, ill see if i can do that
<IndyGunFreak> icqnumber: and you really don't even need acrobat, ubuntu comes w/ Evince to read PDFs
<jim_p> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 982 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<remite> cow_2001: solved the problem?
<DasEi> Dam0: you must read more carefully, I'm sorry for the damage, sda<>sdb
<cow_2001> remite: only the capslock problem
<remite> cantique: ketik modprobe usbserial vendor=0×15eb product=0×0001
<icqnumber> IndyGunFreak, i have found a package acrobat, i knew that acroread was acrobat reader, so i wanted to see what it acrobat, a wrapper
<jotil> hello? could any ubuntu user could please tell me how to boot into runlevel 3 by default?
<dsnaike> sidewalk be carefull u will find plugins in mozilla folder copy to ff3 plugin folder
<jim_p> jotil, sudo init 3
<cantique> remite: lalu?
<remite> cow_2001: good luck
<jtaji> jotil: are you trying to not boot into X?
<remite> cantique: ketik dmesg
<jotil> jim_p: i know init 3 will help me do it manually. i want the system to start in runlevel 3. usually one is suppoed to edit /etc/inittab but ubuntu dosn't seem to have that
<icqnumber> IndyGunFreak, i know about evince but sometimes it replaces the fonts so the opened file looks ugly
<cantique> remite: ttyUSB0 ttyUSB1
<jotil> remite: i want to boot into ubuntu headless
<sidewalk> dsnaike: do you mean your extensions directory?
<jotil> oops
<icqnumber> !medibuntu acrobat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<remite> cantique: ada kppp?
<jotil> i mean jtaji, i am trying to boot into ubuntu headless
<jtaji> jotil: runlevel 3 won't do it for you by default, redhat based distros use runlevel 3/5 for nox/x, debian based distros use runlevel 2 by default, and the rest of the levels (3,4,5) are the same
<jim_p> jotil, then you can boot in rescue mode
<jtaji> jotil: the easiest way to do this is sudo update-rc.d gdm, to prevent X from starting in all runlevels
<rrr> how do I start X without it automatically starting the WM?
<jtaji> jotil: err, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<segosa> gdm sucks :(
<cantique> remite: kppp ga jalan tuh, error.. ada gnome-ppp
<cantique> segosa: why
<icqnumber> IndyGunFreak, i am not looking for this, i remember that there were the bot command to read about medibuntu packages like: !info packagename
<jotil> jtaji: funny way of doing it. redhat way seems simpler to me. thanks regardless.
<jotil> jtaji: appreciate it.
<cantique> segosa: why only gdm?
<jtaji> jotil: now if you so desired, you can certainly customize the runlevels, just removing gdm from one of them and switching between, it's up to you
<segosa> any display manager
<erry> hai
<segosa> I just don't like 'em that's all
<segosa> personal preference
<erry> is there a way to empty a folder every hour
<segosa> cronjob
<segosa> man cron
<erry> thanks
<erry> <3
<quatar-it> hi all again. How do you make the sound card "beep" (since my pcspeaker is likely to refuse to ..)
<jim_p> quatar-it, there is an app that can beep the pc speaker
<jim_p> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-20 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jim_p> there
<quatar-it> jim_p: "beep" doesn't work!
<quatar-it> jim_p: so i wanted to try with the sound card
<jim_p> quatar-it, beep needs parameters to work. do you enter parameters
<jim_p> ?
<quatar-it> jim_p: it should work even without. But i tried with the one suggested in a bug report
<allsystemsarego> quatar-it, also have a look at softbeep
<quatar-it> id est: explicitate the device, or the frequencies
<quatar-it> softbeep beep mute, too :'( allsystemsarego
<icqnumber> IndyGunFreak, so any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> icqnumber: i've still not figured out your problem, if you want adobe acrobat, use medibuntu to install it
<IndyGunFreak> icqnumber: or use evince.. which is w/ a default ubuntu install
<heocoi> chat
<heocoi> hello
<icqnumber> IndyGunFreak, i am not looking for this, i remember that there were the bot command to read about medibuntu packages like: !info packagename
<heocoi> huan
<heocoi> chao you
<heocoi> you chao
<IndyGunFreak> icqnumber: i don't know if it lists 3rd party repositories, i know it will list things in unverise and multivrse
<IndyGunFreak> !info f-spot | icqnumber as an example
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0.3-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 1923 kB, installed size 10776 kB
<icqnumber> IndyGunFreak, see what i wrote
<IndyGunFreak> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in intrepid
<quatar-it> if "softbeep beep" doesn't work, am i definetly lost?
<IndyGunFreak> quatar-it: softbeep beep?
<bazhang> icqnumber, no bot commands for medibuntu packages
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: thats what i thought
<bazhang> icqnumber, you need to go to the site and check the list
<quatar-it> IndyGunFreak: since beep seems to be mute, i tried to redirect its sound to sound card, using softbeep
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, yep
<quatar-it> but it's mute anyway
<icqnumber> bazhang, ok thank you, because the list is nit up to date
<icqnumber> s/nit/not
<AaronMT> Hi
<hendershot> hey aaronMT
<KOLLA> kkk
<borMy_ubuntu> Goodevning
<KOLLA> weiß wer wie man für linux icq bekommt
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<wash-hasted> ja
<AaronMT> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<xanax`> hello
<Dam-man> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<xanax`> will the next Ubuntu version feature ext4 ?
<bazhang> xanax`, #ubuntu+1 for questions on next release
<borMy_ubuntu> TimMatrix:
<borMy_ubuntu> hi
<xanax`> sorry
<borMy_ubuntu> TimMatrix: hi
<borMy_ubuntu> TimMatrix: are you still there?
<wash-hasted> icq for linux?
<wash-hasted> i don't use icq
<bazhang> wash-hasted, what do you need; apt-cache search icq or search in synaptic
<wash-hasted> i was just wondering if there was an icq compatible with linux
<bazhang> wash-hasted, yes of course
<dsnaike> sidewalk sorry stepped away usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<wash-hasted> oh i didn't know that
<jtaji> wash-hasted: Pidgin does ICQ and every other IM protocol
<wash-hasted> well thanks for that, ignorance is bliss
<dsnaike> sidewalk ff3 is there also
<borMy_ubuntu> finally, i could connect to the Internet via my mobile phone
<borMy_ubuntu> ;)
<borMy_ubuntu> however, I still don't know my my firefox still in offline mode
<borMy_ubuntu> anyone could help?
<dam0> i have installed ubuntu,.now i am trying to get both of my frives working....do i do this with gparted?
<UsamaAkkad> hello
<Dam-man> borMy_ubuntu I think it's network manager bug
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: so what shall i do?
<fosco_> borMy_ubuntu: make sure work offline option is not selected in file firefox menu
<borMy_ubuntu> ah, i ss
<borMy_ubuntu> i see
<AaronMT> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<borMy_ubuntu> thanks
<dsnaike> dam0 what do you mean get them working
<dam0> well i can omnly se one drive and that is thew 1 ubuntu is on, i cant seem to find the other drive...only in gparted
<dam0> well i can only see one drive and that is the 1 ubuntu is on, i cant seem to find the other drive...only in gparted
<dam0> heh
<UsamaAkkad> if I wrote c++
<UsamaAkkad> code
<UsamaAkkad> how to compile and run it
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: do you know where can i configure the offline mode?
<zhuyou2046> make
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: i couldn't find it
<borMy_ubuntu> :(
<dsnaike> dam0 u can mount the drive as needed in nautilus
<jin> UsamaAkkad, using gcc
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: i found
<UsamaAkkad> jin, how to
<AaronMT> sudo apt-get build-essentials
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: you're brilliant
<dam0> how do i get to nautilus?
<AaronMT> then you get gcc c++
<jin> UsamaAkkad, I think it is gcc -o outputfile sourcefile
<ramon> could someone help install a .zip file from the terminal?
<UsamaAkkad> jin, thank you
<jin> rambo3, what are you trying to install?
<rambo3> windows 7
<jin> rambo3, try #windows
<rambo3> jin, you are talking to the wrong person
<jin> rambo, try #windows
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: i'm gotta go
<borMy_ubuntu> Dam-man: Christmas
<rambo3> jin, you are talking to the wrong person. you fail at auto complete
<jin> rambo3, it is xchat :|
<rambo3> I know  marry xmas
<dsnaike> dam0 the places menu on top bar if  u r on ubuntu 8.10
<ramon> whats the command to decompress a .zip file on the terminal?
<jtaji> ramon: unzip
<saleem> Hi guys
<saleem> which better for use
<saleem> Kde or Gnome
<saleem> I dont know which better kde or gnome
<saleem> i am a begginer
<fosco_> saleem: no better one, they are just different
<fosco_> try both and decide
<Stormx2> How. How can I record from ALSA (i.e. my sound card) in mplayer/mencoder?
<dam0> dsnaike: yes i cannot find it
<silverwolf> Is there a private repository with mplayer patched with vdpau support?
<quatar-it> hi all. What to do if no one of the following works? "beep" "beep -f 440" "beep -e /dev/input/...pcspkr..." "softbeep beep".
<quatar-it> Consider that espeak works (so the sound card does) but i don't know if the pcspeaker does.
<dsnaike> dam0 under places menu choose home or computer
<nbeebo> my computer graphics card doesnt work with my lcd samsung tv, how do i fix it?
<dam0> ok
<dam0> yep then?
<dsnaike> right pain you should all drives listed
 * remite 
<enovativ> hello
<compengi> !welcome | enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nbeebo> my computer graphics card doesnt work with my lcd samsung tv, how do i fix it?
<enovativ> can anyone tell me why i have slow file transfers between my ubuntu box and my windows box using Samba ?
<compengi> enovativ, how slow
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, Please come up with a better question..  and include what video card and what computer hardware etc.
<enovativ> i am moving a 650 MB files from Ubuntu to Windows using Samba, and Windows is saying it is going to take 15 minutes
<enovativ> compengi:   i am moving a 650 MB files from Ubuntu to Windows using Samba, and Windows is saying it is going to take 15 minutes
<nbeebo> jack_sparrow, i meant general but ok, im for sure its ati pro .. something
<compengi> enovativ, did you check if your windows machine's card isn't set to 10MB?
<jasunto> anyone know what i can use to capture video off a composite video to usb device?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, To get a real answer we need real facts like which flavor/release of ubuntu and make model and chipset of the hardware
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, does anyone know a good C and C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<compengi> ozgurgerilla, gcc
<allsystemsarego> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nbeebo> jack_sparrow, i dont need fix right now, im about to make a fresh install, i just want any general answer, like "you add the model into your xorg.conf" or "sudo blbalbalabl in terminal"...
<user1>  ozgurgerilla : gcc
<remite> ozgurgerilla: g++ too
<ozgurgerilla> is gcc for C?
<compengi> correct
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, it doesnt work that way...
<nbeebo> jack_sparrow, ok thanks anyway
<ozgurgerilla> ok thanks, and does anyone have a good tutorial link to compile kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> There are the basics..
<allsystemsarego> ozgurgerilla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<lab_1> google !!
<jasunto> nothing to capture video with usb device that takes rca composite input?
<tonisius> ozgurgerilla: you can also check on the kernel's website for compiling options
<ozgurgerilla> thank you.
<compengi> ozgurgerilla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ozgurgerilla> tonisius: is that kernel.org?
 * tonisius winks
<johnzorn> for some reason I can't resolv hostnames, when I reboot into 7.10 with the livecd everything works fine. Where can I look for error msgs?
<tonisius> johnzorn: check your resolv.conf
<tonisius> make sure it's set properly
<johnzorn> tonisius, it is
<tonisius> johnzorn: can you ping out with IPs?
<remite> debian-reference
<allsystemsarego> johnzorn, OpenDNS recommended for your /etc/resolv.conf
<johnzorn> tonisius, yep I'm connected to freenode by ip
<tonisius> ah, very handy, and can you run DNS checks manually?
<johnzorn> tonisius, how would I do that?
<tonisius> googling it now
<tonisius> johnzorn: check also with me
<tonisius> cause I can't remember how to do it
<johnzorn> I can ping the dns server fine
<tonisius> johnzorn: http://linux.die.net/man/5/resolver
<nitai> anyone know how i can get antialised fonts in fluxbox , using intrepid
<sancho21> Is it possible to install ubuntu using unetbootin with iso file and targetting the installation to / directory?
<tonisius> OH!
<tonisius> found it =D
<sancho21> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 now
<tonisius> johnzorn: nslookup
<sancho21> and not in live cd
<remite> or digg
<allsystemsarego> nitai, create .fonts.conf as described here: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/15/tweak-your-font-rendering-for-better-appearance/
<tonisius> johnzorn: did this help?
<johnzorn> tonisius, I'm looking into it
<ozgurgerilla> can someone tell me the terminal command to intall a source?
<ozgurgerilla> install*
<nitai> thx ally i will
<allsystemsarego> ozgurgerilla, apt-build?
<ozgurgerilla> yes.
<quatar-it> if "firefox is already running bla bla" and i don't want to loose my bookmarks, how can i open it again?
<hendershot> not a clie
<allsystemsarego> quatar-it, killall -9 firefox
<allsystemsarego> ozgurgerilla, see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FromGentooToKubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> quatar-it, Will alt-tab get you into it
<quatar-it> it worked
<tonisius> man, downloading at 1.1mb a second is taking forver, stupid Call of duty 4 DVD I have to download
<tonisius> another hour to download the remaining 4GB
<horstle> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > tonisius
<ubottu> tonisius, please see my private message
<compengi> allsystemsarego, why killling firefox, when he can bookmark the pages
<tonisius> Jack_Sparrow: it's about ubuntu
<tonisius> Jack_Sparrow: downloading it to my ubuntu box....
<allsystemsarego> compengi, I might have misunderstood the question
<bazhang> tonisius, take chat elsewhere please
<bazhang> whoops
<remite> food
<compengi> remite, we don't provide such services over here.
<remite> lol
<tonisius> back to the topic I was heading in:   How can I improve the GBIC network I'm currently on, seems that 1.1mb network speed is somewhat slow, when my network is full 10/100/1000
<tonisius> and I have a 1gbps network card in my ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 systems
<compengi> tonisius, and on the other pc?
<tonisius> same
<compengi> hub?
<tonisius> no, linksys managed switch
<tonisius> gbit network switch
<D3RGPS31> When I'
<Jack_Sparrow> tonisius, What network cards and are you running secuirty like wep wpa etc?
<tonisius> Jack_Sparrow: not wireless security (wep wpa), no wireless in the mix
<D3RGPS31> I'm on Ubuntu, some websites are blocked, but when I'm on Mac & WIndows the sites are unblocked
<compengi> D3RGPS31, HTTPS certificate?
<tonisius> 1 gbit linksys managed switch, and each server I am running has 2 gbit network interfaces, my desktop currently connected with a long cat6cable is also a gbit nic
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, Post example of one that is blocked please
<Jack_Sparrow> tonisius, Make and model of your network cards
<D3RGPS31> http://h33t.com
<compengi> sounds like pron
<D3RGPS31> it's a torrent site xD
<tonisius> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
<tonisius> across all systems, including the desktop
<compengi> D3RGPS31, it works over here
<hendershot> bbl
<remite> D3RGPS31: works
<D3RGPS31> Jack_Sparrow it stalls... forever :/
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, you might have a custom hosts file
<d1avlo> hi all... i need adjuste touchscreen sensitive... any help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, not for me here
<LasBuntu> anyone good with wget? I can;t seem to make a site locally browsable
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, or else your DNS server can't resolve it
<d1avlo> i need touch very sensitive...
<tonisius> LasBuntu: wget? don't you mean apache?
<remite> D3RGPS31: firefox?
<tonisius> LasBuntu: or wget can't access a local site?
<D3RGPS31> remite: yes
<LasBuntu> tonisius, I want to get a copy of a site that I can browse locally
<wash-hasted> that site loaded fine with me
<LasBuntu> tonisius, and it seems the file locations are right, but the links don't work
<tonisius> LasBuntu: please read the wget manual, it has an example on how to do it
<tonisius> LasBuntu: cause the links are not changed...
<LasBuntu> yes, I already rtfm :)
<igel> hi!
<tonisius> the links may be hard coded with the full URL
<Jack_Sparrow> LasBuntu, Whatch the language please
<igel> my brother's got an ubuntu 6.10 :)
<remite> D3RGPS31: maybe because an extension ?
<compengi> D3RGPS31, try through a sock
<igel> how can we upgrade to 8.*?
<compengi> !upgrade > igel
<ubottu> igel, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<tonisius> Jack_Sparrow: isn't the rt*m the nice way of saying a very generic saying on the net?  or just as bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> tonisius, Still not allowed
<tonisius> ok
<LasBuntu> tonisius, uh, not according to it's own man - -k,  --convert-links      make links in downloaded HTML point to local files.
<D3RGPS31> Even when I try to ping h33t, it stalls
<d1avlo> anyone have touchscreen ?
<tonisius> LasBuntu: have you looked at the html pages to see if they are properly formatted?
<compengi> D3RGPS31, try using a sock
<Jack_Sparrow> Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<tonisius> d1avlo: I wish, but not working
<tonisius> Jack_Sparrow: yes sir
<D3RGPS31> compengi: how :D
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, what happens if you nslookup h33t.com
<d1avlo> tonisius, it work my touch... but i need more sensitive
<compengi> D3RGPS31, it could be that your isp restricts it.
<LasBuntu> tonisius, <a href="/tops/oto/translinks.html"> tries to go to a file that *IS* there, but can;t find it
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego I get its IP
<tonisius> what is the URL when you highlight it in firefox or linx?
<tonisius> what is the URL it's trying to go to?
<D3RGPS31> compengi It's only blocked on Ubuntu; mac & windows work it fine
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, run this in the terminal: grep h33t /etc/hosts
<igel> compengi: so we have to do all the 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 way??
<Juhaz> Jack_Sparrow, so how come you're not whining at the countless people who say "wtf"?
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago nothing comes up
<compengi> igel, no, just to the new one
<igel> compengi: 6.10 -> 8.10?
<compengi> igel, correct
<tonisius> D3RGPS31: is there a proxy setup in your firefox on ubuntu?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, have you done anything with firewalls / iptables kind of stuff?
<D3RGPS31> tonisius: no
<trancefat> Hi All, can anybody please tell me how I can enable the sound on my Laptop running Ubuntu 8.10
<sadadi> ciAO
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago no; every time i reinstall ubuntu i still can't get to it
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sadadi> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<igel> compengi: is it sufficient to copy over the /etc/apt/sources.list of some 8.10 installation?
<bazhang> igel, no
<remite> trancefat: what sound card u have?
<compengi> trancefat, 'sudo alsamixer' and unmute the bars there
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<D3RGPS31> domain & search are *.rr.com; then my DNS
<compengi> igel, you should just run the updating command, and it should do the rest for you
 * LasBuntu just switches over to windows Teleport Pro that she already knows...
<igel> compengi: which one is it? i only found guides how to use some gui for that (which looks different in my brother's 6.10 installation)
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, add this line to your /etc/resolv.conf "nameserver 208.67.222.222"
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, before any of the other name servers
<remite> D3RGPS31: try http://87.233.179.135
<D3RGPS31> remite: tried that
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: then restart?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, no
<igel> another problem is, that when updating package information, a lot of package lists can't be found on the server
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, should take effect right away
<igel> the distro is really old
<Jack_Sparrow> igel, Did you see the factoid on end of life for that release
<igel> the what? i'm sorry :)
<trancefat> remite: hi, sorry for the delay in responding... i have a Nvidia something...
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: any other ideas?
<dozi> slm
<trancefat> compengi: i did that, thanks,.. but it was already unmuted
<trancefat> compengi: i think i need to install some driver
<compengi> igel, try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html
<trancefat> compengi: sorry for the delay in responding
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, Ubuntu may be trying to save you from some of what that site is trying to do to your system.. Som add maximizing page that wont close wilthout a killall
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, your ISP might be filtering your traffic :(
 * LasBuntu hates having to use a windows program due to a lack of understanding of a unix equivalent
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: they can't be doing that, I can visit the site on mac and windows
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ vist my site- i give free CD/DVD for bangladeshi user --- waltonair.com/ubuntu ]..)..)..)..
<compengi> trancefat, contact #alsa, they could be more helpful of how to get it working for you
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, what is the output of "host h33t.com" ?
<basso> I installed ubuntu with the WUBI, but how can i get files on the windows part of the hdd?
<toader> Hi, r there any command line MSN?
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: i like knowing i can visit it even though i don't use it much
<remite> D3RGPS31: other browser?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, I get "h33t.com has address 87.233.179.135" what do you get?
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: same
<compengi> toader, finch
<compengi> toader, just type it in your terminal
<remite> basso: mount it
<trancefat> remite: i think the card is PulseAudio
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, install nmap and run "nmap -p 80 h33t.com"
<toader> compengi: yes,
<remite> trancefat: that's not it
<D3RGPS31> would it matter if nslookup says 'Non-Authorative answer'?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, no
<trancefat> remite: then could it be the Nvidia thing?
<remite> trancefat: try lspci
<trancefat> remite: ok
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: "Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN"
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ ThanK YoU Jack_Sparrow bro ]..)..)..)..
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ for unban me ]..)..)..)..
<remite> i think it's block the ping
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, I'm puzzled
<toader> compengi: where can i download it? I google but cannot find it
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ marry xmas ]..)..)..)..
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: i'm sad :/
<trancefat> remite: it says  nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, run "nmap -p 80 h33t.com -P0"
<compengi> toader, it should be already installed on your system. just open your terminal, and type in 'finch'
<remite> trancefat: now www.google.com/linux MCP67 :)
<trancefat> remite: ok, thanks
<compengi> toader, hit 'enter key' of course
<compengi> trancefat, lsmod|grep '^snd'
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: http://pastebin.com/m1b705aca
<compengi> trancefat, this should give you a more detailed info
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, pastebin the output of "iptables -L"
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ monica WelCome ]..)..)..)..
<compengi> mUrshEd, stop
<hihi> hello and merry xmas to all
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ compengi whtz stop ]..)..)..)..
<compengi> hihi, merry christmas to you too
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: http://pastebin.com/m9a2b6a2
<monica> what
<monica> stop
<callumEEE> Hello i need help with WIFI on asus eee pc ubuntu 8.10
<callumEEE> i dont know how to get it working, can anyone help please?
<toader> compengi: yes, i find it. can i have the help doc
<remite> monica: ?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, the last line of that is still "target     prot opt source               destination"
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, or do you have something else in there?
<callumEEE> anyone here have ubuntu on eee pc? or know how i can get wifi working.
<compengi> toader, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Finch
<KenBW22> surely you all have better things to do today :)
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: that's it
<tritium> !eee > callumEEE
<ubottu> callumEEE, please see my private message
<remite> callumEEE: someone here before
<monica> remite: i was just talking mUrshEd
<Jampiter> Hi
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, install traceroute
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ yes monica ]..)..)..)..
<Jampiter> How can I install libdvdcss?
<mUrshEd> ..(..(..(..[ u knock me monica ]..)..)..)..
<monica> lolwtf
<remite> monica: ooo
<tritium> Jampiter: from the medibuntu repository
<leon> anyone know about wicd?
<Jampiter> Kaffeine requires it to play my DVD, but the script it says to use doesn't exist
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: done
<tritium> !lol | monica
<ubottu> monica: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mUrshEd> monica
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, "sudo traceroute h33t.com"
<bluntz> can someone suggest a cheap digital camera that works great with UBU ?
<Jampiter> tritium: How do I add that, and what is the address?
<Jack_Sparrow> monica, Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<tritium> !medibuntu > Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter, please see my private message
<mUrshEd> !nice monica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice monica
<Jampiter> Thanks
<mUrshEd> !k monica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k monica
<leon> anyone know about wicd?
<tritium> Jampiter: no problem
<mUrshEd> !fun monica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fun monica
<mUrshEd> !kick mUrshEd
<tritium> mUrshEd: please stop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick mUrshEd
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > mUrshEd
<ubottu> mUrshEd, please see my private message
<ozgur> a
<D3RGPS31> allsystemserago: http://pastebin.com/m76fece2e
<mUrshEd> i just test tripps
<Jampiter> Is libdvdcss and all that stuff legal to use in the United Kingdom?
<compengi> mUrshEd, please don't abuse the chan's bot.
<hihihi> ubuntu has plenty of software?
<tritium> mUrshEd: you can test privately, not in the channel
<compengi> mUrshEd, then you are in the wrong channel dud.
<mUrshEd> ok tritium
<chris78v> hello
<monica> Jack_Sparrow: ups sorry
<mUrshEd> compengi tritium i'm a new user here
<mUrshEd> forgive me my behave
<mUrshEd> i'm a new
<Jack_Sparrow> hihihi,  Yes, lots of software
<chris78v> i need some assistance. would anyone like to help me out?
<mUrshEd> plz
<compengi> !ask | chris78v
<ubottu> chris78v: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hihihi> thanks
<Araen> hello
<johanna23> hello i need some help
<tritium> monica: fedex too, or just ups?
<mUrshEd> !sorry compengi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry compengi
<johanna23> i am a beginner with linux
<johanna23> brb
<[Spooky]> !eee > [Spooky]
<mUrshEd> hihi wc
<ubottu> [Spooky], please see my private message
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, is your router configured to block certain sites?
<OrEvA> how can 1 uninstall jdk
<monica> tritium:  HE HE HE HE ;D
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: no; I can view the sites on mac and windows but not on ubuntu
<bluntz> can someone suggest a printer that works great with UBU??
<compengi> !printers | bluntz
<ubottu> bluntz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bluntz> ty
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> D3RGPS31, tried setting your nameservers manually rather than depending on router to use them?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sometimes routers send funky dns results to linux.
<D3RGPS31> CoUrPsE|DeAd: manually, on mac, still allows me to view the site, while on linux it doesn't
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello everyone, and everything else about the holidays. =P
<WoLf_Loonie> I have an issue (possibly with my router?).. when I check my Apache2 logs, every incoming connection from the WAN side, is recorded as coming from 10.0.0.1 (my router's ip) instead of the normal ip address like it used to do with a different router.. iptables on the router looks fine, but I can't find a way to fix this issue..
<Araen> Do you know how parted an external hard disk ? I'm on the live cd, but I can't...
<N0_Named_Guy> hello! I need some help with java in ubuntu 8.04. Whenever I run a java applet in firefox 3.0.5 it crashes the firefox... How can I fix it? Is this a common issue? Thanks in advance :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> so you have set manually on linux?
<D3RGPS31> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no, but nameservers are the same
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> /etc/hosts/resolv.conf i think it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> N0_Named_Guy, Which release of ubuntu and 32 or 64 bit system
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> put name servers in there manually.
<Bangladeshi_UBUN> saler wc
<N0_Named_Guy> Jack_Sparrow:32 bit
<leon> java. you can ask me
<D3RGPS31> CoUrPsE|DeAd: they're already there
<Jack_Sparrow> N0_Named_Guy, And which release
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Odd.
<lenswipe> GUESS WHAT EVERYONE!!!
<lenswipe> Guess what!
<N0_Named_Guy> jack: as I said, 8.04
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sorry, im well drunk, just thought i'd throw in my 3 cents.
<freeagy> hhi alll
<saler> Bangladeshi_UBUN, ??
<N0_Named_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: as I said, 8.04
<freeagy> eeebuntu is great
<lenswipe> freeagy: Guess what?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, I'm fresh out of ideas :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: :/
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: Guess what Jack
<Accidus> I have probems with hibernation. I'm working on a Dell Inspiron 1545. Hibernation used to work fine at the begining, but now whenever I resume from hibernation, the machine freezes just before the login screen. If I disable compiz, I can resume from hibernation once, but resuming the second time leads to another freeze. Anyone has any idea what my cause this and how I can fix it?
<N0_Named_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: and I followed the multemedia tutorial in the forums...
<Ape> I have a strange problem. Every other hour or so my screen splits up and move strangely. Read more and please try to help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010179
<WoLf_Loonie> Any idea what could be the reason of that issue?
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: Do you give up?
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: 6
<leon> i found a ubuntu install issue
<Lau_of_DK> Gents , is there a good GUI Mysql tool for Ubuntu, suitable for adding quite a few lines by hand to a table?
<Araen> nobody knows how part a external hard disk ?
<lenswipe> Lau_of_DK: try MySQL Administrator
<Ape> Araen: gparted?
<nutella> what is the command for the graphical user and group managment on command line?
<N0_Named_Guy> Lau_of_DK: myphpadmin... :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Araen, gparted
<Araen> Jack_Sparrow: yes, of course, but I can't
<remite> Lau_of_DK: phpmyadmin?
<lenswipe> N0_Named_Guy: phpmyadmin :)
<Araen> It doesn't want...
<chris78v> can anyone help me fix my screen settings?
<Ape> Araen: Do you see the disk on gparted?
<Araen> yes
<N0_Named_Guy> lenswipe: or that :p
<Ape> What does it say?
<bluntz> ok looks like HP is best choice for printer
<Jack_Sparrow> Araen, is it uuuunmounted?
<lenswipe> N0_Named_Guy: heh, yeh
<compengi> Lau_of_DK, install a package called "mysql-gui-tools-common"
<Araen> Ape: nothing ^^ just I can't move or remove
<Araen> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know
<lenswipe> guess what everyone
<Ape> Araen: Do you see the partitions on it?
<N0_Named_Guy> Lau_of_DK: for what do you use mySQL?
<bluntz> can someone reccomend a digital camera that works great with UBU?
<Lau_of_DK> phpmyadmin is a little lame I think, MySql Administrator from Sun does everything except add data very well
<Lau_of_DK> I will try that gui-commonpack
<Araen> Ape: yes (i've one partition)
<Lau_of_DK> thanks for your input
<N0_Named_Guy> Lau_of_DK: np
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, are you still there?
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: yes
<Ape> Araen: Can you right click the partion you see on the disk? Is there any available options?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, run the command "route"
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, and pastebin
<rueffer> is there a compatible version of itunes that i can download
<Araen> Ape: no, I can just see
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: http://pastebin.com/m5d842e53
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, what is your router's LAN IP address
<N0_Named_Guy> seems no one is able to help me, thanks anyway :-)
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: 192.168.100.1
<bork> After reinstalling Intrepid: when my laptop comes out of suspend, the wireless networks that I expect do not show up in network-manager's tools, and I can't connect to them. Everything works before suspending, though. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, I assume you are connecting to the internet through the router?
<Lau_of_DK> Gents, seems that DBDesigner4 might be just the thing, go check it out
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: modem/router
<igel> compengi: ok, we're upgrading, time prediction is one hour
<igel> thanks :)
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: firewall for it's been turned off
<Jack_Sparrow> bork, Sometimes restricted drivers for your video card can mess that up.  Are you using restricted drivers?
<compengi> igel, you are welcome.. merry christmas!
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<TABASCO> Is it possible to change the language settings for one single user account?
<igel> merry christmas!
<kishore> hi
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: http://pastebin.com/m79f378cf
<Jack_Sparrow> tabakhase, I believe you can but they would select their language at the login window
<igel> i'll be back in an hour or so if it doesn't work ;)
<igel> bye
<kishore> how to mount .iso file in ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<bork> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't done anything wrt my drivers, so I don't think so
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<WoLf_Loonie> I guess I'm out of luck today =\
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<dgarr> bork: try: sudo  /etc/init.d/networking stop;sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<rueffer> do i download the windows version of itunes or is there another program to use
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: http://pastebin.com/m4faf9717
<Ape> Araen: Could you take some screen shots or something to make this clearer?
<bork> dgarr: thanks, I will.
<Araen> Ape: yeah, of course ^^
<remite> rueffer: ?
<callum> Hello,
<rueffer> hello
<rueffer> i am trying to get itunes
<callum> I cant get my WIFI on Ubuntu 8.10 on eee pc 701 woerking
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<callum> can anyone help? i tried that guide.
<callum> jack i tried that
<jeff_> Hello
<callum> did those command lines
<jeff_> Can I ask a question?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, what IP address does http://ekiga.net/ip/ give you?
<jeff_> lol jk
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: 72.224.170.255
<jeff_> Don't ask if you can ask a question.
<Jack_Sparrow> callum, You understand that eee is not the real ubuntu but a community supported derivative work right
<callum> its still ubuntu
<Ape> There are no bad questions, only bad answers
<Araen> (rha, why impecr/syst doesn't work now ?!)
<callum> and runs on a pc
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, you need to make a change to your /etc/network/interfaces and reboot
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: what kind of change
<Araen> Ape: I think you won't have anything to see the problem, I don't manage to take a screen (it's the first time it doesn't work, well...) but all buttons are disabled
<nutella>  what is the command for the graphical user and group managment on command line?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, look here http://pastebin.com/m2c83b159
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: i see
<Ape> Araen: What is the partition's filesystem
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: what changes do i make?
<Ape> Araen: ext3, reiserFS, FAT*, NTFS?
<WoLf_Loonie> by the lack of an answer I guess nobody knows. =P
<minus18_pundit> what is jigdo? how far it differs from other downloading method?
<Ape> Araen: Filesystem should be on the second column of the list
<WoLf_Loonie> I'll go back using 56k, at least that works well with ubuntu.
<Ape> Araen: Is there "unmount" available on the right click menu?
<Araen> Ape: yes
<Ape> Please try to unmount it
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, add those last 2 lines
<Jack_Sparrow> WoLf_Loonie, try #apache or uuuuubuntu-server etc
<remite> nutella: what are u trying to do?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, line #1 - auto eth0
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, line #2 - iface eth0 inet dhcp
<WoLf_Loonie> Alright, will do. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: alright, restarting
<nutella> remite, I can't unlock it when i start it grafically
<nutella> So I want to start it on command line
<nutella> with sudo
<Accidus> accidus
<Accidus> Damn
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Accidus
<ubottu> Accidus, please see my private message
<minus18_pundit> what is jigdo? how far it differs from other downloading method?
<remite> nubuntu: users-admin
<Accidus> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I was sure I was in another textbox
<Odd-rationale> !jigdo | minus18_pundit
<ubottu> minus18_pundit: jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<remite> nutella: users-admin
<Accidus> I'll try again: I have probems with hibernation. I'm working on a Dell Inspiron 1545. Hibernation used to work fine at the begining, but now whenever I resume from hibernation, the machine freezes just before the login screen. If I disable compiz, I can resume from hibernation once, but resuming the second time leads to another freeze. Anyone has any idea what my cause this and how I can fix it?
<Haberdasher> When installing ubuntu using the USB stick, I keep getting an error that the CD can't be mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, Not a problem,  I have pasted 100 lines in here by accident myself..  luckilly the bots triggered and muted me quickly
<remite> nutella: why u can't unlock it? there's a button there
<Araen> Ape: done, why ?
<Accidus> Jack_sparrow: Hehe. I hope nothing personal/sensitive was in the begining of these lines ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> remite, If he has a lock from an unclean windows mopunt, he has no writes to do anything but read
<compengi> Haberdasher, check if you got /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab
<Odd-rationale> minus18_pundit: basically, from what i understand, it is a jigsaw download... so you can download the beta or alpha version iso, and use jigdo to update that iso when the next beta or alpha iso comes out, or to the final version on release date.... that way you don't have to download the iso for every alhpa, beta, rc, and final version...
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, Luckily, just my fstab for another user
<Ape> Araen: The disk must be unmounted, so it can be accessed with gparted.
<remite> Accidus: maybe your swap
<Accidus> Too small?
<Accidus> remite: Too small?
<Odd-rationale> i meant, you won't have to download the whole iso again... just the parts that changes...
<Araen> Ape: if the disk is unmounted, how can I have an access on it ?
<Odd-rationale> if that answers your question...
<Ape> Araen: Are the options now available? It umount still available? What filesystem do you have on the partition?
<Ape> *Is
<Accidus> remite: Well, I thought about that. But my RAM is 3GB and I've allocated 6GB for the swap space. Do you think it's not enough?
<remite> Accidus: maybe
<saler> Haberdasher,http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<remite> Accidus: that's should enough
<Jack_Sparrow> Accidus, that is plenty
<MemyselfandI> join /irc.rizon.net
<Araen> Ape: yes, it works now ^^
<Araen> I didn't know it must be umount
<Araen> thanks so much
<Ape> Araen: Now you know
<Araen> Yes ^^
<Accidus> remite, Jack_sparrow: I'm not an expert at hibernation, but it might not be enough had I did some intense
<Accidus> Damn
<nutella> remite, thx! But it is still not working. I think it has to do something with the display or wathever, because I try to start users-admin over vnc
<Accidus> * had I done some intense graphics
<Accidus> But I didn't
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: i wasn't able to get a connection with what you asked
<minus18_pundit> which jigdo should i use. i need some suggestions.
<minus18_pundit> which jigdo client should i use. i need some suggestions.
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, :(
<callum> Does anyone know how to get WIFI working on EEE PC? With 8.10 701
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, your Ubuntu box is directly connected to the Internet via DSL?
<callum> Please help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > callum
<ubottu> callum, please see my private message
<theBishop> hello, i can't get this wireless card to work: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device [11ab:2a08] (rev 03)
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > callum
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: DSL?
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, modem?
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: Cable Model
<callum> !helpme Jacl_Sparrow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> callum, Please dont..
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: i have to go D: christmas party
<callum> I didnt do anything?
<remite> nutella: hmm...
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, ok, good luck
<sidney> i need to install my sound card would the name of the drivers be for the audigy2
<Accidus> jack_sparrow, remite: I'd give more details/dig into the problem deeper, but I have no idea where to even start.
<Jack_Sparrow> callum, <callum> !helpme Jacl_Sparrow                Please dont do that
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: but, where should i go for help with this?
<callum> All I am asking for is someone with an ASUS PC and Ubuntu not needing your ! commands.
<remite> Accidus: neither me
<nutella> remite, even if i start it with sudo, no unlocking possible
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, try http://www.uboontu.com/
<D3RGPS31> allsystemsarego: thank you
<allsystemsarego> D3RGPS31, have fun at the party
<D3RGPS31> hope you all have a marry christmas :D
<Ape> Anybody able to help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010179
<GuDoN> Hello, lol, 1234 users!
<GuDoN> :)
<Stanlin> GuDoN: welcome and my condolences
<GuDoN> Does anyone know why all of a sudden my 'switch users or shut down' drop menu only has log off or lock?
<GuDoN> Thanks Stanlin :)
<freekyfrogy> hello, can I please ask someone for help?
<GuDoN> All of a sudden my shut down, restart etc is gone!
<Stanlin> freekyfrogy: have you bought the support license?
<freekyfrogy> O_o
<GuDoN> If I go to System > Shut Down - it is there though ...
<freekyfrogy> no.....
<luigi> sera
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | freekyfrogy
<ubottu> freekyfrogy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freekyfrogy> I didn't know I had to buy anything
<luigi> c'è qualcuno
<bazhang> !ot > Stanlin
<ubottu> Stanlin, please see my private message
<compengi> GuDoN, right-click on the top bar and add panel, you should find that button in that list, then add it to the panel
<GuDoN> compengi, it is there, it just doesn't have the restart or shutdown options...
<freekyfrogy> ok, sorry. Well I'm trying to get my new genius mousepen working, but all it does when I plug it in is go forward and back in the firefox history. I downloaded the wizardpen driver, but when I try to move it to the appropriate folder it says permission denied
<wp_> trying to mount Sonys NWZ-A815 and got problems... found this page thorugh google http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777 but I have to paste a command "fdisk -l" and it returns nothing at all.... but why are my other disks not showing there at all??
<EugenMayer> hello any current howtos how to install the 8.12 ati driver under ubuntu ?
<OrEvA> I am not able to connect to other channels ..............* Looking up irc.eu-irc.net
<OrEvA> * Connecting to irc.swissirc.net (193.16.217.10) port 6667...
<OrEvA> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<OrEvA>  Cycling to next server in EU-IRC...
<OrEvA> * Disconnected ().
<OrEvA> * Looking up irc.eu-irc.net
<FloodBot2> OrEvA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GuDoN> compengi, can I offer you a screenshot?
<wp_> my big question is how to get that Sony working, it is a mp3-player....
<compengi> freekyfrogy, if you are moving to the root directory, then you probably need root permissions
<freekyfrogy> how do I do that?
<Stanlin> Why Compiz aint working, anything else do i need to install?
<compengi> freekyfrogy, copy the files inside the terminal using this command: "sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/paste"
<bazhang> Stanlin, please give more details than 'aint working'
<MellowDude> Should I fresh install 8.10 or update from cd
<bazhang> MellowDude, to update from cd you need the alternate cd
<MellowDude> i know that
<OrEvA> plz anyone help.....i am not able to connect to other IRC channels
<bazhang> OrEvA, which channel
<wp_> doh-... fdisk needs super user permition... why are the command not tellling me that?
<MellowDude> i think i just do a clean install
<MellowDude> better that way i think
<Stanlin> bazhang: when i enable the effects i get and error saying compiz missing
<GuDoN> compengi, here is what I mean: http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjy1.png
<Kingsy101> does anyone know how to change the layout on ubuntu-eee, so it looks more like regular ubuntu, I had the link but lost it
<Stanlin> bazhang: its a standar 8.10 64 bit install
<bazhang> Stanlin, install ccsm
<OrEvA> actually any other IRC server other than ubuntu server
<Stanlin> bazhang: i did, still the same problem
<bazhang> OrEvA, which irc client
<bazhang> Stanlin, please /join #compiz-fusion for expert advice
<OrEvA> bazhang, XChat
<ajkiwi88_> hi just wondering if somone could lend a hand upgraded my new laptop from 8.04 to 8.10 and install virtualbox and enabled usb support for this however when i plug anything usb in now it doesn't mount and it does before the upgrade
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GuDoN> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<GuDoN> lol
<GuDoN> !rsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsa
<GuDoN> eggdrop
<GuDoN> :P
<FloodBot2> GuDoN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> GuDoN, please /msg ubottu
<GuDoN> Someone, please help me: http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjy1.png    --- how can I get my shutdown/restart back in this menu?
<freekyfrogy> ok, thank you. I got the file moved =)
<novice> i need some assistance please
<OrEvA> bazhang, i get " Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out"
<bazhang> OrEvA, under the xchat menu see network list
<remite> ajkiwi88_:  in virtual box or your host?
<OrEvA> bazhang, i get " Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out"
<ajkiwi88_> in my general ubuntu host
<remite> novice: shoot
<compengi> freekyfrogy, welcome :)
<compengi> freekyfrogy, merry christmas too
<bazhang> OrEvA, which server
<rockyrock> hi guys, i just installed Ubuntu 8.10, how can i see the cube???
<brohken> does anyone know how i can set a default "brightness" on my laptop when im on battery power. ubuntu dims the screen right now, but only to about 50%
<brohken> i want more like 20$
<bazhang> !cube | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<compengi> rockyrock, enable compize effects
<GuDoN> rockyrock, install compiz
<remite> ajkiwi88_:  lsusb didn't list it?
<ajkiwi88_> nopes
<GuDoN> Have you got dedicated graphics ?
<OrEvA> bazhang, any other than freenode and ubuntu server
<ajkiwi88_> lsusb lists nothing
<Stanlin> apparently HUGE bug on ubuntu, compiz is broken by default
<GuDoN> Nope
<GuDoN> Stanlin, you just need the GFX drivers.
<bazhang> OrEvA, it sometimes takes a while to connect; keep at it (assuming you are doing it correctly from the network list)
<rockyrock> compengi: how to enable compize effects?
<remite> ajkiwi88_:  dmesg too?
<bazhang> Stanlin, no its not
<Stanlin> GuDoN: installed... Ubuntu says: working properly
<rockyrock> GuDoN: isn't it already installed?
<compengi> rockyrock, what vga card you you have
<compengi> do you have*
<rockyrock> compengi: nvidia
<compengi> rockyrock, did you install restricted-drivers?
<rockyrock> compengi: yes
<GuDoN> Stanlin, yes?
<ajkiwi88_> dmesg doesn't mention it all thats displayed is info about my wlan0 connection
<OrEvA> bazhang, every time i get the message " Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out"
<bazhang> OrEvA, you should persist, it takes a bit sometimes
<OrEvA> okey i'll try
<bazhang> rockyrock, alt f2 compiz --replace
<GuDoN> rockyrock, alt+f2 ; and then type: killall gdm ; and then type: compiz --replace
<GuDoN> then type: gdm
<GuDoN> make sure you do these as root
<GuDoN> 'sudo'
<remite> ajkiwi88_:  have u reboot?
<bazhang> no need to kill gdm
<brohken> does anyone know how i can set a default "brightness" on my laptop when im on battery power. ubuntu dims the screen right now, but only to about 50%
<brohken> i want more like 20$
<compengi> rockyrock, then right-click on your desktop>Change Desktop Background>Effects and enable it from there
<GuDoN> Can anyone help me please?
<rockyrock> compengi: i installed Ubuntu 8.10 =>installed restricted-driver =>Enabled Effects....then what?
<GuDoN> Can someone help me with a menu related problem?
<novice> i was trying to install yahoo messenger 1.0 i386.deb on my ubuntu and it tell me that the dependency libglib 1.2 is not satisfiable.....i went into the repositry and downloaded the file and tried again and it says the same thing.
<compengi> rockyrock, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<compengi> ?
<rockyrock> compengi: i don't know, i just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and didn't download and install anything else except restricted-driver
<compengi> rockyrock, This will add an entry to your System > Preferences menu listed as “Advanced Desktop Effects Settings” check if it's already there.
<bazhang> !ccsm | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<novice> i was trying to install yahoo messenger 1.0 i386.deb on my ubuntu and it tell me that the dependency libglib 1.2 is not satisfiable.....i went into the repositry and downloaded the file and tried again and it says the same thing. i am using ubuntu 8.10 and installed the udates etc.
<Zariel> will 2.6.28 ever get released for 8.10 or does it wait til 9.04?
<bazhang> Zariel, the yet to be released one?
<jtaji> it was released yesterday :p
<Zariel> 2.6.28 was released yesterday
<bazhang> mmkay
<jtaji> Zariel: it never will, only critical security and bugfixes will be backported to current released distros
<bazhang> Zariel, you may wish to check in #ubuntu+1 though it likely not decided yet
<remite> novice: use pidgin
<jtaji> Zariel: looking at packages.ubuntu.com it appears to be going in to Jaunty
<GuDoN> anyone?
<Zariel> 2.6.29 should be out before jaunty is released
<huxl3y_> Ma[a-z][a-z][a-z] Christ[a-z][a-z][a-z]!
<bazhang> huxl3y_, please dont
<huxl3y_> sorry I ment happy honica for bazhang!
<deoks> How do I get the gtk themes to get used? Im using pekwm currently and need to start the gtk-appearance-properties
<novice> but i would realy like to fix the problem
<dewente> Help, How can I download something that is to big for my internet conexion and I wan to download step by step , any suggestion ?
<bazhang> novice, pidgin is the choice here, that version of ym is not suitable at all
<fosco_> dewente: use wget -c URL
<novice> what version is suitable.
<bazhang> novice, the one in the repos, ie pidgin
<dewente> fosco_, dude but what happen when I need to turn off the pc ?
<dewente> fosco_, I have to start downloading again
<dewente> ?
<fosco_> dewente: it stops, but you can continue it again
<wp_> a problem with my chmod... a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d67d7579a first i use ls -l to see my permitions, then i try to chmod (with sudo) my Sony/ folder, the command gets executed without any problems, but when i use "ls -l" again nothing has changed....
<dewente> fosco_,  ok let me check the option -c in man
<novice> not being stubborn or anything but i really do not like pidgin. yahoo is posted for use in .deb so need to know if there is something i am missing.
<bazhang> novice, well pidgin is supported, 3rd party debs are not; you may check ubuntuforums to see if someone got it working
<novice> so 1248 people here have not run into this issue?
<onetinsoldier> Merry Christmas all
<novice> merry christmas
<freekyfrogy> arrg, sorry to bother you again. I have another problem. Now when I try to do the sudo cp it says "cp: cannot create regular file '/ect/hal/fdi/policy': No such file or folder exists." I've checked the spelling and that should be right. Why does it say that the directory doesn't exist?
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<DasEi> novice: there are various clients, kopete, irrsi,  search synaptic
<portamenteff> hi, my terminal is stuck in sh, when "echo $SHELL" it returns /bin/sh. How do i get it to /bin/bash?
<DasEi> freekyfrogy: which file you want to copy ?
<rue34721> freekyfrogy: if you checked the spelling, you should have noticed it is /etc not /ect
<freekyfrogy> .....
<freekyfrogy> >_>
<freekyfrogy> <_<
<brohken> does anyone know how i can set a default "brightness" on my laptop when im on battery power. ubuntu dims the screen right now, but only to about 50%
<brohken> i want more like 20$
<freekyfrogy> *I'm stupid*
<brohken> 20%
<compengi> freekyfrogy, terminal is case sentisitive
<freekyfrogy> haha, worked. thanks ;)
<nbeebo> if theres an error after burning 99% of ibex to a cd can the install get screwed up? i have it in virtualbox flawlessy as far as to install
<freekyfrogy> hopefully this works!!! gotta reboot. Merry christmas everyone!
<remite> portamenteff: ls -lh /bin/sh
<DasEi> nbeebo: bad sign, verify medium
<compengi> freekyfrogy, merry christmas!
<portamenteff> brohken: try clicking "system" then "preferences" then "power management"
<sabel4th_> I just installed an extra 1 GB of RAM into a nForce2 motherboard, and the system now randomly crashes. MemTest86+ did not show any errors after I ran it for an hour and a half.
<novice> is it one stick of ram or two?
<brohken> portamenteff, yea i tried that. it seems to not have an option of how much to dim... rather just to dim, period
<stovicek> brohken: run gconf-editor and look under /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight to change the default settings
<portamenteff> brohken: i've seen it in gnome, we'll find it.
<brohken> also, does anyone know why my volume is so low in ubuntu? i switched from windows where it was pretty high... now i need to be at top volume to even hear anything
<brohken> alsamixer says everything is at max
<wp_> I got a problem with chmod, i try to make a 777 on a portable disk... a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d67d7579a first i use ls -l to see my permitions, then i try to chmod (with sudo) my Sony/ folder, the command gets executed without any problems, but when i use "ls -l" again nothing has changed.... and i am not able to move files into the disk
<neil> hi
<dewente> fosco_, help me out to download oracle database
<sabel4th_> novice: 1 stick, 1 GB DDR 333 PC2700. 2 channel system, and the other channel has a 512 MB DDR 333 PC2700 stick.
<brohken> stovicek, portamenteff thanks... let me look..
<Kingsy101> has anyone had any experience with the Interface Switcher on ubuntu-eee?
<neil> is there a program for ubuntu where i can create rectangle areas on an image and then ep
<davyz> how to install google earth to ubuntu?
<fosco_> dewente: do you know its URL?
<Kingsy101> I cant get it to wortk
<neil> export it to xml?
<dewente> fosco_, the web page
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<fosco_> dewente: you need the exact file URL
<wp_> davyz: I think this will help you http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/24/install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-804/
<dewente> fosco_, ftp ?
<GuDoN> >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6435323#post6435323
<davyz> thanks
<dewente> fosco_, ftp url ?
<fosco_> dewente: ftp and http is supported
<szaro> hi
<remite> wp_: your sony filesystem?
<szaro> :)
<wp_> remite: yes
<wp_> if you look at the pastebin you are able to see what I did
<Enselic> I have a .doc on an USB memory but when I open it in OO.org it says "readonly". When looking at the permissions it is obvious that it should not be RO. Anyone know the cause of this? I've googled and it says that it's a bug with Table of Content, but I don't have any ToC
<remite> wp_: you mount it manual?
<wp_> remite: yes
<DasEi>  Enselic: chown the file to the regular user or chmod it
<brohken> stovicek, brightness_dim_battery was at 50.... i set to 10. is that it?!
<brohken> wow that was almost too easy :)
<Enselic> DasEi: I am the owner already
<remite> wp_: what the filesystem type?
<nbeebo> if theres an error after burning 99% of ibex to a cd can the install get screwed up? i have it in virtualbox flawlessy as far as to install.. dasei-- how?
<wp_> remite: don't know how to c what filesystem it is??
<DasEi>  Enselic: sudo chown Enselic  /path/toFile/oobla.doc  , then reopen it
<DasEi> nbeebo: when you boot cd, there's an option, check media for defects
<Enselic> DasEi: I am the owner already as you can see here: http://pastebin.com/m419adcf2
<stovicek> brohken: you may also want to change idle_brightness to 10 as well or else it might brighten when it sits idle
<Jamed> Enselic,  are you able to save it as a .odt file?
<remite> wp_: what command you use to mount?
<Enselic> Jamed: Yes but I want to solve the problem, not work around it
<wp_> the secon last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777
<nbeebo> dasei, okay, thanks!
<BakaNiko> Hello
<brohken> stovicek, awesome thanks
<wp_> remite: the second last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777
<fdm> hello. with dcop i want to get idletime from konversation (irc-client). has anybody any idea ?
<wp_> remite: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Sony
<stovicek> brohken: ther's also brightness_battery which may need to be adjusted as well. but that's the place and the settings to change if need be.
<dgarr> wp_: for filesystem do: df -hT
<kolby> I need help with my laptops wireless
<wp_> dgarr: what to look for then?
<brohken> stovicek, what is brightness_battery ?
<brohken> doesn't have a description
<kolby> I can connect to networks but I can't go places on the browser or ping anything.
<DasEi>  Enselic: path looks strange to me, containing blanks
<Kingsy101> has anyone had any experience with the Interface Switcher on ubuntu-eee?
<dgarr> wp_: what Type is the filesystem (2nd column)
<Fezzler> I can't seem to install this for the life of me.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciate http://shoooes.net/
<Enselic> DasEi: the space is escaped
<Fezzler> It may be installed for all I know.
<portamenteff> brohken: right-click on a panel, then "add to panel" then "brightness applet"
<shiMMer> how can i know what wireless type im using??
<kibibyte> hi
<wp_> dgarr: ext3??
<kibibyte> i have problem
<brijin> hi
<wp_> remite: it is ext3
<RLGyde> I am looking for help setting my X11 right, I am trying to run wow in wine, and it runs gerat, just I can't get it to full screen on my main monitor. If I use wine virtual desktop, it always go to the 2nd monitor. Sudjestions?
<brohken> portamenteff, yea i know about that... but the point is to have it properly automatically adjust
<DasEi>  Enselic: so file is :    ~/enselic-elisp/media/disk/Boken/2008.doc    ?
<kibibyte> my have ubuntu interpid when i close my notebook lid system suspends correctly, but when i open the lid screen flicker 2 times, then it shows login dialog and frozes:(
<brohken> my laptop can do this already via hotkeys
<kibibyte> help
<Enselic> DasEi: no its /media/disk/Boken\ 2008.doc
<stovicek> brohken: brightness_battery was what I was using to control the max brightness while on battery. Since Intrepid, they added brightness_dim_battery which I think is the amount of dimming. I hadn't seen that till you pointed it out to me and I looked at my Interpid box.
<Stanlin> Compiz looks corrupted in ubuntu
<Enselic> kibble: disable suspension
<kibibyte> help
<amuro> hi
<kibibyte> my have ubuntu interpid when i close my notebook lid system suspends correctly, but when i open the lid screen flicker 2 times, then it shows login dialog and frozes:(
<kibble> Enselic, hm?
<amuro> after i install the netbook remix theme, session manager and synaptic manager are no where to be found in preference why?
<brohken> stovicek, so what should i set that as?
<Enselic> kibble: if it doesn't work propertly, disable it
<kibibyte> Enselic, but i need it seriosuly
<kibble> what doesn't?
<kibble> oh, I think you mean kibibyte ;-)
<Kingsy101> amuro - how do you switch back to default theme from the netbook remix do you know?
<kibibyte> dont want to waiste notbook
<kelvin911> hello
<dgarr> wp_:  maybe try:  sudo umount /media/Sony;sudo chmod 777 /media/Sony; sudo mount /dev/sdb1/media/Sony
<Enselic> kibble: yes sorry
<brohken> stovicek, like i can set 100... if i want to have the option to go to 100.... but just set the dim amount to 95?
<RatKiller> BatterUp!!!
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: what do u mean? this is amuro
<shiMMer> how can i know what wireless type im using.need to add to kismet source..
<DasEi> Enselic:  ls -al /media/disk/Boken/2008.doc       says ?
<Enselic> shiMMer: sudo iwlist scan
<Flannel> shiMMer: What's wrong with the kismet that's in the repositories?
<kibibyte> where can i see logs what happened when my system forzes?
<kibibyte> frozes
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: there is a switch thing in preference
<Kingsy101> kelvin911 - well I have a eeepc 901 with ubuntu-eee on it, and I want to switch the layout back to a standard ubuntu look but I don't know how, its stuck on netbook remix
<shiMMer> i need to put source
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: switch desktop mode
<Enselic> DasEi: that file doesn't exist, the file that exists says   -rwx------ 1 martin root 29696 2008-12-25 12:16 /media/disk/Boken 2008.doc
<kibibyte> where can i see logs what happened when my system forzes?
<brohken> stovicek, i just set the brightness_battery to be 10 as a test and it still lets me go to 100%
<Enselic> kibibyte: dmesg is the kernel log
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: under preference
<Flannel> shiMMer: Why do you need the source?
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: do u have synaptic manager and session manager ??
<Kingsy101> kelvin911 - it isnt there
<Kingsy101> ermm 1 sec...
<stovicek> brohken: while on battery, the power manager is going to raise and lower the brightness based on your activity. brightness_battery would be the max value while idle_brightness would be it's lowest. brightness_dim_battery might be like a step between. But you should be able to manually brighten when need be with your keyboard shorts.
<kelvin911> anyone know how to run session manager in terminal?
<shiMMer> need run kismet.i got an error to run kismet
<Kingsy101> kelvin911 - no
<kibibyte> Enselic, but how to search for problem in dmesg
<DasEi> Enselic:  is still group root
<wp_> dgarr: that worked fine :D ... hmmm... is it possible that chmod is very slow?
<brohken> stovicek, gotcha... thanks
<Flannel> shiMMer: Yes, the kismet in the repositories (sudo apt-get install kismet) should work.
<shiMMer> i install kismet already
<brohken> now can someone help me with my sound problem? :)
<stovicek> brohken: Merry Christmas, then... family is calling.
<DasEi>  Enselic: sudo chown Enselic(or Martin)   /path/toFile/oobla.doc  , then reopen it
<Enselic> kibble: dmesg > filewithoutput.txt then search in that file
<brohken> also, does anyone know why my volume is so low in ubuntu? i switched from windows where it was pretty high... now i need to be at top volume to even hear anything
<brohken> alsamixer says everything is at max
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: why do u want to switch back to normal mode?
<kibibyte> Enselic, and dmesg is storing all data from kernel life?
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: i think the remix launcher is cool
<Enselic> kibble: no only dada that has been printed with eg. printk
<Linuxrevolution> I all
<Kingsy101> I really don't like the netbook remix.. I find the standard ubuntu layout easier to use
<kibble> >_<
<Linuxrevolution> I need a converter Audio to MP3
<Kingsy101> kelvin911 - so how do I go about changing it? I installed Interface Switcher but when I run it in the terminal it says
<shiMMer> got this error when i want to run kismet=http://paste.ubuntu.com/92839/
<Enselic> Linuturk: ffmpeg, mencoder or Audacity are tools that can do that
<Kingsy101> ...../autostart/maximus.desktop: no such directory
<Enselic> Linuxrevolution: ffmpeg, mencoder or Audacity are tools that can do that
<Kingsy101> ....../autostart/ume-launcher.desktop: No such file or directory
<Linuxrevolution> Enselic: thanks a lot Audacity is nice
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: try the main menu under preference
<chris78v> how do i center my screen?
<ErichV> Hello, can anyone help me getting 1440x900 resolution working with my new monitor and ubuntu 8.04?
<mrwes> re...and Merry Christmas!
<chris78v> it seems as if my screen is getting cut off on all sides
<wp_> dgarr: I made a mistake... it did not work... I just thought it worked because it made a directory Sony/ with 777 and i saw that, but the device where not mounted in it... I mounted it and got the same problem
<Kingsy101> kelvin911> Kingsy101: i think the remix launcher is cool
<Kingsy101> * hag
<Enselic> ErichV: what problem do you have?
<Kingsy101> oops sorry
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: see if u can check the "switch Desktop Mode"
<ErichV> Enselic: I got an Acer x193W+ for christmas, and it doesn't show support for any of the widescreen resolutions
<shiMMer> this my problem to run kismet=http://paste.ubuntu.com/92839/
<Kingsy101> kelvin911 - where should it be?
<Enselic> ErichV: what graphics card do you have?
<kibibyte> where can i see logs what happened when my system forzes?
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: preference | main menu
<kibibyte> frozes
<ErichV> a geforce mx4400 I believe
<Kingsy101> kelvin911 - its not there
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: the "switch desktop mode" maybe under preference
<ErichV> Make that an geforce4 mx 440
<dgarr> wp_: dunno, sorry
<wp_> dgarr: okay... thx for the try
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: maybe i am running dell's ubuntu version and it was there
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: maybe u can try kill ume-launcher
<CoJaBo-HP> Are there any commands I can run to quickly test/benchmark a hard drive?
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: the remix launcher is called ume-launcher
<kolby> My laptop's wireless is messed up.
<kolby> I can connect to networks, but I can not go anywhere or ping anything.
<Flare183> Why is it that everytime I try to mount a CD, that my computer says that I don't have the correct permissions to do so?
<xorlim> how do I give a name/label to my hda1 partition?
<hemen1> Hello i have a problem on my admin user.
<ErichV> Wait, I might have it, I will be back Enselic
<hemen1> I can use internett manager anymore, it isn't there.
<hemen1> can't use*
<ichbinesderelch> xorlim, you mean mountpoint?
<xorlim> how to give label to my sda1 partition /?
<hemen1> How do i find it?
<xorlim> ichbinesderelch: hmm, not really. I mean the MS-DOS name.
<ichbinesderelch> xorlim: why you wanna do that? ^^
<xorlim> ichbinesderelch: I think my mount point is defined by "mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint"
<xorlim> ichbinesderelch: I don't know :D
<brohken> stovicek, gotcha... thanks
<hemen1> I can't use network manager anymore, how do i find it?
<brohken> also, does anyone know why my volume is so low in ubuntu? i switched from windows where it was pretty high... now i need to be at top volume to even hear anything
<brohken> alsamixer says everything is at max
<kelvin911> Kingsy101: still there?
<hemen1> HELLO I NEED HELP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flare183> !caps | hemen1
<ubottu> hemen1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<piti_> haha
<Flare183> !patience | hemen1
<ubottu> hemen1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * Sememmon sighs.
<kelvin911> hemen1: hello
<Tetracomm> Merry christmas.
<bormy> hi all
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any C/C++ to Java converters?
<bormy> I'm using toshiba sattelite
<Sememmon> is that even possible? O.o
<bormy> and i have problem with vga driver
<piti_> c2j
<brohken> ugh this sound thing is bugging me so bad :( nobody can figure it out
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, I don't think it's possible to automatically convert between languages
<bormy> anyone could help?
<Linuxrevolution> dpkg parse error in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 26138 package libgnome2-0 :(
<kelvin911> M-E-R-R-Y  X-M-A-S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> bormy, State the exact problem you are having
<jerrod> i cant do anything cause it says dpkg, how do i stop dpkg
<bormy> whenever i enable the nvidia graphic
<n0kS111> Hello. I have a problem with my wifi. The network manager finds automatically my wifi but when I click on it and when I enter my password it doesn't connect. I don't have this problem in winxp and the password I use is the same in both OS.
<bormy> the screen turns black after reboot
<n0kS111> Can anyone help pls?
<brohken> n0kS111, did you just install ubuntu?
<Enselic> How can I see what file system my mounted USB stick has? (/media/disk)
<jerrod> how do i atop dpkg from running
<n0kS111> brohken yes
<brohken> n0kS111, i think i had te same problem
<n0kS111> brohken it's a wubi install (ubuntu installed in windows)
<brohken> in synaptic package manager find "netapplet"
<Linuxrevolution> jerrod: in terminal?
<remite> wp_: ?
<jerrod> yes
<ErichV> No good, still not working :(
<Linuxrevolution> jerrod: Ctrl + C
<jerrod> thnx
<n0kS111> brohken and then?
<brohken> install it
<brohken> then try again
<Linuxrevolution> dpkg parse error in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 26138 package libgnome2-0
<jorge_> Merry Xmas to you all bros
<jerrod> didnt work
<n0kS111> brohken ok thanks I'll try it now
<Kingsy101> ok, I have just disabled a few things in sessions to get rid of the netbook remix.. however, how do I get my eeepc to display the bar that is usually along the bottom of the screen? it has a show desktop button and allows you to have multiple desktops...?
<Linuxrevolution> jerrod: hhhhhhhmmmmmm! Ctrl+C will stop running a command
<brohken> n0kS111, cool. yea im not sure why it does that... but installing netapplet seemed to do the trick for me
<jerrod> wait, when i bring up synaptic,it saysE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jerrod> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<hemen1> This is the last time i ask: I have a problem on ubuntu, the network manager just don't show. Does somone know what the problem is?
<brohken> anyone know where i can adjust volume other than alsamixer? im getting sound right now... but very low. alsamixer is at the highest.
<Linuxrevolution> jerrod: so run it: dpkg --configure -a
<jerrod> ok
<bazhang> hemen1, how many entries in ifconfig
<allsystemsarego> brohken, kmix
<remite> hemen1: update
<jerrod> but what does it mean configure a
<nbeebo> its part of "dpkg"
<Linuxrevolution> jerrod: it will fix the problem
<bazhang> jerrod, use sudo with the command
<jerrod> running terminalwill fix the problem
<jerrod> ok
<hemen1> Then how do i update?
<PatchLevel> how do I set the start temperature to the notebooks fan? its only starting when reaches 75
<bazhang> hemen1, please answer my question
<n0kS111> brohken ok, now I've click on Wireless: wlan0 (active) but I still dont have internet connection
<n0kS111> \
<hemen1> Okay...
<bormy> any advices on the black screen after enabling the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver?
<remite> hemen1: apt-get update
<askand> Hi! I am having troubles with my X-setup, here is my xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92844/
<bazhang> bormy, is there a message 'out of range'
<bormy> i don't see anything
<nick|here> i have guy at another channel, that downloaded latest intrepid iso, checked its md5sum and burned it on cd several times, also checked it with check cd for defects option,  even if there isn't any defect he can't use it to install the system. he said that the installation stops at for a while then a message "Press any key to reboot" appears on the screen. Any ideas?
<bormy> besides the black screen after reboot
<brohken> n0kS111, nt sure then... sorry... it should automatically see any wireless connections in the area
<ichbinesderelch> askand: what doesn't work?
<brohken> do you have a hardware switch that's set to off?
<hemen1> Bazhang what do you mean by Ifconfig?
<askand> and here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/92848/
<bazhang> hemen1, type that in the terminal
<eax> Hi :) I just plugged in my 8gb USB thumbdrive and for some reason, it's "Read-Only", can I change it?
<ichbinesderelch> askand: and what is the problem?
<tonswin> eax - unmunt it, eject it, check that the physical RO switch isn't set, plug it back in, remount it
<rockyrock> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rockyrock> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rockyrock> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<remite> hemen1:nm-applet?
<rockyrock> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bazhang> rockyrock, /msg ubottu please
<eax> tonswin: Trying :)
<MenZa> !msgthebot > rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock, please see my private message
<hemen1> Bazhag This is what iget when i type it in terminaL:  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:21:46:61
<hemen1>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<hemen1>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<hemen1>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<hemen1>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<hemen1>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot2> hemen1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eax> tonswin: There is no physical RO switch, but I still can't write to it nor delete anything on it :S
<askand> ichbinesderelch: the problem is that ubuntu starts in lowgraphicsmode
<strk> is there a way to obtain the snd-rtctimer module trough apt ?
<WastePotato> ?
<jerrod> its not working, what do i type in the terminal
<bazhang> hemen1, paste.ubuntu.com not here
<askand> telling me that it can not recognizae my driver or card
<wsgordon__> can someone help me reconfigure my graphics settings, every time i reboot i get kicked back to 640x480
<kibibyte> how to install skype on amd64?
<shiMMer> how to adding source in kismet.conf???
<ichbinesderelch> askand: did you try setting the resolution with the nvidia-settings tool?
<bazhang> shiMMer, why not use from the repos
<crimsun> strk: no, you'd need to use alsa-modules or compile your own alsa-driver
<shiMMer> i already sudo apt-get install kismet
<crimsun> strk: why do you need it?
<n0kS111> brohken I have my wifi ON. I installed network-admin and it detects my Wifi but it doesn't want to connect to it
<jtaji> kibibyte: skype is available in the medibuntu repo
<jtaji> !medibuntu | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<strk> crimsun: low latency for midi
<kibibyte> but 64
<kibibyte> bit
<strk> (rosegarden)
<bazhang> shiMMer, what are you trying to accomplish; please explain clearly
<jtaji> kibibyte: yep I caught that :p
<shiMMer> i got an error to run kismet.
<remite> kibibyte: if yout want to run 32bit apps on 64bit install ia32-libs
<bazhang> shiMMer, but what are you trying to do; dont just repeat that please
<jtaji> kibibyte: and indeed they have a 64bit version in medibuntu
<Tenkawa> Got a USB install Q on 8.10
<eax> tonswin: There is no physical RO switch, but I still can't write to it nor delete anything on it :S I even tried entering as sudo in nautilus. Nothing?
<piti_> does ia32 work for amd?
<kibibyte> ok
<strk> linux-rt seems to do that
<Solarium> hey guys
<wsgordon__>  can someone help me reconfigure my graphics settings, every time i reboot i get kicked back to 640x480\
<shiMMer> the error is=http://paste.ubuntu.com/92850/
<Tenkawa> trying to install it on a aspire one.. initial boot fires up the menu.. i select install.. it churns for a bit then comes up with busybox initramfs prompt
<Tenkawa> any ideas
<Tenkawa> I'm sure I screwed up something on the syslinux or content copy part from the iso
<wsgordon__> whats the command to confix xf88 ?
<wsgordon__> xf86
<michael__> hi
<jerrod> y wont itwrk
<Solarium> to execute a .run file i just write sudo <path> <filename>.run ?
<eax> I have an USB Thumbdrive that I cannot write to, not even as sudo. Is there any way to "fix" this? It has NO RO switch on it.
<Solarium> Hey guys
<ichbinesderelch> eax: does dmesg state any error?
<Solarium> to execute a .run file i just open the terminal and do: sudo <Path><filename>.run ?
<ichbinesderelch> Solarium: chmod +x file.run and than sudo ./file.run
<eax> ihbinesderelch: [  696.709959] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdc1)
<eax> [  696.709974]     invalid access to FAT (entry 0x0818462e)
<Solarium> ichbinesderelch, thanks man
<eax> ihbinesderelch:Don't know if it's related though
<n0kS111> Hello. I have a problem with my wifi. The network manager finds automatically my wifi but when I click on it and when I enter my password it doesn't connect. I don't have this problem in winxp and the password I use is the same in both OS.
<ichbinesderelch> eax: maybe try reformatting it, sounds like filesystem corruption
<eax> ihbinesderelch: Thanks :)
<ichbinesderelch> np
<Lexvegas> !gparted | eax
<ubottu> eax: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Flare183> Can someone help me get my NHJ, Ltd Che-Ez Snap SNAP-U/Digigr8/Soundstar TDC-35 Mini Digital Camera Working?
<drurew> hi guys .... this is a noob question.....ummm i need to download all .deb software to a hd to use  as repositories for a for a offline computer...could someone point me to a wiki if you get a chance ?
<Flare183> I've tried this HOWTO (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435463) but it doesn't help
<bazhang> drurew, aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Flare183> drurew: packages.ubuntu.com
<kibibyte> ahoj starenka
<jtaji> drurew: you want apt-mirror
<GreedyB2> anyone know how to use maximus in ubuntu??
<przemo> hi
<remite> drurew: mirror is good, you can share with us :)
<shafire> hi
<cjdweqvc> hi
<przemo> i have a question
<shafire> if i type convert in bash, imagemagick console opens. how can i get the path of convert?
<Flare183> !ask | prz
<ubottu> prz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> !ask | przemo
<ubottu> przemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<przemo> beacause direct3d games in wine run slowly
<jtaji> shafire: 'which convert'
<shafire> /usr/local/bin/convert
<shafire> thx :D
<shafire> it works juhu
<remite> przemo: that's general
<tonsofpc1> is Amarok 2 going to be in the official 8.10 repos?
<bahram> 258
<przemo> I have intel graph i845GE and direct3d games run slowly
<przemo> very slowly
<drurew> ummm preferably ....knowing the location of aptitude packages would be usefull
<przemo> it is normal ?
<remite> tonsofpc1: it is in dvd repo
<przemo> this card had a 64 megs RAM and direct render
<ichbinesderelch> przemo: what games are you trying to run?
<GreedyB2> anyone know how to use maximus in ubuntu??
<przemo> gta 2 and vice city
<remite> przemo: well wine is not perfect, you can expect it
<ichbinesderelch> przemo: checkt the appdb.winehq.org sites?
<przemo> i checked
<swiftarrow> Hi dont want to interrupt but I just installed Xubuntu 8.10 on Dell Vostro 1510 and there is no sound.  The sound card is "ALC 268"... Where do I go from here?  Thanx
<DavyZ> is there adobe photo shop for linux?
<ichbinesderelch> przemo: if you did what was recommended you won't get better performance
<mrwes> tonsofpc1: I don't see 2.0 in the repos
<ubuntu444> •przemo• update your xchat!!!!
<remite> Daviey: yes gimp!
<ubuntu444> is very old
<mrwes> Davey: gimp
<swiftarrow> @DavyZ please use Gimp.  You can use Adobe Photoshop with Wine, although I dont know how.
<ubuntu444> xchat 0.18 Linux 2.6.24-22-generic [i686]
<przemo> hmm in windows its run perfectly
<DavyZ> okz thanks
<water> hi im new
<water> i am running Xubuntu, but my sound is not working... Im running Intrepid from a HD install
<DasEi> przemo:it's like running two os'es same time, how much ram ?
<mrwes> Daviey: google gimpshop...it's an addon to make gimp more like photoshop
<swiftarrow> Water: I have same problem.
<przemo> 512 megs
<DavyZ> thanks mrwes
<water> does anyone know how to fix this?
<mrwes> nod's
<mrwes> er
<swiftarrow> Water: I'm using Vostro 1510, ALC 268 is the sound codec, whatever that means... I hope someone can give a pointer
<mrwes> Daviey: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-gimpshop-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<mrwes> boom!
<przemo> i have only ubuntu running
<swiftarrow> Searching has not revealed  anything
<mrwes> got a new 120gb IPOD classic from Santa
<mrwes> woot woot
<przemo> and graphics are integrated
<mrwes> well...Mrs. Santa that is
<swiftarrow> Water: What's your computer?
<cyrusgod> hi there, need some help
<przemo> opengl games are run good in ubuntu under wine
<tonsofpc1> remite: dvd repo?
<DasEi> przemo:all are hard to border with (even small) virtualization P < 1.6ghz Ram < 1gb  , graphics driver is more important, also check that the host system (linux) don't run heavy apps when you want to play
<water> isnt there a Xubuntu Channel?
<water> #xubuntu
<water> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392350&page=2
<przemo> on my computer
<water> i found that but its for an older verison Fiesty but for Ubuntu, not Xubuntu
<FloodBot2> water: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tonsofpc1> mrwes:  they just 'released' it Dec 10
<przemo> ok
<water> also my external drive windows keep popping up, does anyone know why? and how can i sstop that from happening?
<cyrusgod> i can't install bluetooth driver in a laptop of my cousin
<swiftarrow> ok, ill head over to #xubuntu
<water> opos
<cyrusgod> laptop is a Asus x50sl
<Tenkawa> any idea all?
<mrwes> tonsofpc1: works fine with Rhythmbox and Aramok
<Tenkawa> Got a USB install Q on 8.10
<Tenkawa> trying to install it on a aspire one.. initial boot fires up the menu.. i select install.. it churns for a bit then comes up with busybox initramfs prompt
<lpr> someone knows why ubuntu ultimate can't connect for updates or packages?
<voox> can someone help me install rtorrent?
<przemo> once ubuntu is run, i have a half memory busy
<przemo> (sorry for my english)
<ubuntu444> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<water> i didnt mean to flood
<jtaji> lpr: you should probably ask the people responsible for ubuntu ultimate
<przemo> i too played cs in linux, its run good
<voox> nvm i found a .deb
<lpr> ok
<brohken> anyone know where i can adjust volume other than alsamixer? im getting sound right now... but very low. alsamixer is at the highest.
<przemo> gamix
<przemo> for example
<voox> brohken, check if the pcm channel is up
<voox> brohken, if it exists for you
<Tenkawa> hmm weird
<Tenkawa> can't figure out where I'm screwing this one up
<Tenkawa> syslinux'ed the usb flash... copied the ISO contents to the usb flash root (mind you using os x)
<Tenkawa> can anyone see a reason why that would be problematic?
<charmin> I wanted to play my new movie on this laptop, but it says i have to install something to play it, what do i need to install so I can play a movie? I dont know anything about this system
<jtaji> !dvd | charmin
<ubottu> charmin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dmi3on> hi all, i can find how to change number of desktops in ubuntu 8
<dmi3on> hi all, i cant find how to change number of desktops in ubuntu 8
<charmin> thank you ubottu
<przemo> i have other problem, Im using a tp-link wifi card (realtek chipset) and ndiswrapper driver,  before reboot the card is not responding, what it is?
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, you should be able to right click the desktop switcher and change the number in the options tab
<Lexvegas> or if you have compiz, you can change it there
<przemo> dmi3on, in gnome panel too
<dmi3on> Lexvegas, you mean on the  bottom panel ?
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, yes
<przemo> anybody help me ?
<dmi3on> Lexvegas, i closed it by accident
<dmi3on> :(
<Lexvegas> the pannel?
<dmi3on> yes
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, no problem
 * d0lphin_n0el saint and good christmas :)
<iluminator101> can someone please help me this is the problem E: Package libk3b2-mp3 has no installation candidate
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, just right click the top pannel, and select add to pannel
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, then just add a desktop switcher from the list
<przemo> gnome-panel in terminal
<drurew> if i were to use: apt-get -d * ,how much space would i be taking up
<przemo> if panel not show
<iluminator101> i am running ubuntu hardy cant get mp3 to convert wav in k3b
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, or you can put a new panel at the bottom if you want to.
<przemo> Im using a tp-link wifi card (realtek chipset) and ndiswrapper driver,  before reboot the card is not responding, what it is?
<Lexvegas> przemo, i have always had troubble with my realtek cards too
<jtaji> iluminator101: you probably need to install lame
<jtaji> iluminator101: or err you might try asking in #kubuntu not sure about k3b really
<dmi3on> Lexvegas, thx very much
<DavyZ> how to install gimp shop?
<Lexvegas> dmi3on, you got it?
<dmi3on> yes
<przemo> hmm is been ubuntu drivers for realtek chipsets ?
<sweetgum> how can i play a .flac media file
<juro> what is the best way to move Ubuntu (8.10) from one drive to a raid1 pair?
<mrwes> DavyZ: If you want to install gimpshop first you need to download .deb package from here or from here there are links to the deb packages
<mrwes> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-gimpshop-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Tenkawa> yay got it
<Tenkawa> missed a file in my copy
<Tenkawa> cheers all
<Linuxrevolution> cant install any package!
<Linuxrevolution> :-(
<Linuxrevolution> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 26138 package `libgnome2-0':
<Lexvegas> sweetgum, do you have all the gstreamer plugins installed?
<mrwes> DavyZ: You get that bRutha?
<n0kS111> Hello. I have a problem with my wifi. The network manager finds automatically my wifi but when I click on it and when I enter my password it doesn't connect. I don't have this problem in winxp and the password I use is the same in both OS.
<Lexvegas> sweetgum, or atleast the one for .flac?
<przemo> How to  run network manager in other desktop than gnome ? for example lxde ?
<DavyZ> mrwes : http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<DavyZ> mrwes : is this link any useful?
<mrwes> DavyZ: dunno, I was going from the site I posted above
<DavyZ> I see
<DavyZ> let me check
<mrwes> DavyZ: complete with dep packages for Hardy
<mrwes> you on Hardy or Ibex?
<DavyZ> whats hardy and ibex? lol
<Linuxrevolution> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 26138 package `libgnome2-0':
<Linuxrevolution>  `Depends' field, reference to `libgnomevfs2-0': version contains ` '
<Linuxrevolution> :-(
<mrwes> heh..Ubuntu version 8.04 = Hardy and version 8.10 = Ibex
<DavyZ> I'm on hardy
<przemo> anybody answer me ?
<remite> n0kS111: if you set it without password?
<mrwes> then that site should work prefectly
<n0kS111> remite how can I remove the password?
<DavyZ> thanks// will check and let you know
<iluminator101> fixed the problem had to reinstall libk3b2-mp3 package
<iluminator101> Whats the standard speed like a commerical audio cd is recorded in
<remite> n0kS111: your router
<pinoce> ciao
<n0kS111> remite ok
<edi_99> Hi a quick question ... I installed ubuntustudio through apt. Now I have rebooted it and it changed my desktop completely... Can I change it back to default? I'm using kubuntu 8.10
<Ihate_> ola bonne dinde!!
<Boohbah> hello, how do i get my qt theme to match my gtk theme?
<vadi2> Hi. Is there any way I can find out in Ubuntu if my dvd burner supports dual layer?
<fugue> how may I change the directories in which screen puts screen logs (-H)?
<tonsofpc1> I'm looking for a good media player that can easily push icecast streams, for linux.  I've used SAM on windows but I don't need quite that many features... something like amarok or even winampish able to stream over icecast2 would be perfect.... I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 [intrepid ibex] 64-bit.
<DavyZ> does anyone know why my online streaming videos is minimizing itself after I fullscreen it?
<ronhalfdanr> major filesystem/drive hassle caused by the latest updates
<Boohbah> vadi2: i would lookup your dvd burner specifications on the web...
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, on intrepid?
<vadi2> Boohbah: how can I get it's id/model?
<ronhalfdanr> yep allsystemsarego
<Boohbah> vadi2: lspci -v
<allsystemsarego> vadi2, lspci | grep -i dvd
<Org-Mode> what do i need to convert videos like youtube to avi? Ive tried DownloadHelper but it keeps erroring
<bef0rd> Hello, I have two screens and I've been able to configure it with nvidia's tool, however, I have to reconfigure them every time I start ubuntu. (however I've just noticed a 'save button' gonna try that, and I'll be right back :P)
<locovicen> el irc de españa?¿
<phai> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<allsystemsarego> Org-Mode, you can d/ them in mpg format
<vadi2> Boohbah: hmm... I did not find it in the list
<bef0rd> locovicen, #ubuntu-es
<vadi2> allsystemsarego: that doesnt give anything :(
<locovicen> ok
<locovicen> graciass
<allsystemsarego> vadi2, dmesg | egrep -i 'cd|dvd'
<ronhalfdanr> technical first, drives are WD SATA2, one is the 160GB OD drive, one is a 250GB data drive for limited backup, often swapped with others for incremental backups, two are set up as mirror RAID and both 1TB
<Org-Mode> allsystemsarego: which should i use? MPEG (mpeg1+mp2), MPEG4, MPEG2-DVD (PAL), (NTSC)?
<ronhalfdanr> NTFS filesystem on all
<phai> !ubuntu
<ronhalfdanr> OD drive=OS drive
<allsystemsarego> Org-Mode, go to http://keepvid.com/ and select the bottom / high-quality download
<ronhalfdanr> all drives but OS are strictly data storage
<Boohbah> ronhalfdanr: what seems to be the trouble?
<vadi2> thanks, I got the model
<ronhalfdanr> Boohbah: the current problem is the latest updates changed the owner of the data drives to root and pretty much locked me out of tranferring data
<ronhalfdanr> can read, can't write, can't move stuff
<ErichV> Can anyone tell me how to get 1440x900 working in ubuntu 8.04?
<ronhalfdanr> I've been having problem with updates randomly changing permissions on files and now it's pretty much locked up my data struture
<ronhalfdanr> NTFS config tools causes a boot problem for root on boot but it will boot
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, "sudo su - root" in a terminal, then manipulate the files using mc (Midnight Commander)
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: would I have to do that every time?
<djungelkraem> Is there a way to see what packages I have installed? Not packages that came with ubuntu
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, until they fix the issue, that's if you file a bug report
<allsystemsarego> djungelkraem, dpkg -l
<axisys> is there a way i can play rosetta stone cd in ubuntu?
<ronhalfdanr> not an option then allsystemsarego, the most basic funtion of an OS is always having problems caused my updates............might as well go back to XP that was stable for 5 years
<tavish> hello. is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/92864/ /etc/network/interfaces file ok. i want to add 2 dns too.
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, if you want stable, use Hardy Heron
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, I'm on Hardy and don't have the issues you're describing
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: XP was stable for 5 years one the initial install...........ubuntu has completely hosed my fielsystem within 3 months
<kem0`2> hey, I have a trouble setting the tx-power of my alfa 500mW, i keep getting low signal however am 2 feet far away from the AP.
<piti_> anyone know if ebox works properly in ubuntu 8.10?
<ronhalfdanr> if I have to rebuild my software system it will be one I don't have to "fix" every week
<bef0rd> heh, that worked, but I had to run nvidia-settings as root. should not it be run as root always? I mean like, the launcher should point to gksu nvidia-settings
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, Hardy Heron is LTS (long term support) - from that point of view I would regard Ibex as experimental / unstable
<ronhalfdanr> I don't use Adobe products because they mess with my filesystem, sure not going to keep using ubuntu if it's gonna cause similar problems
<kem0`2> hey guys :) anybody here using Alfa 500mW wireless device ?:)
<tavish> hello. is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/92864/ /etc/network/interfaces file ok. i want to add 2 dns too.
<djungelkraem> allsystemallsystem that lists packages installed during the ubuntu-instal
<kem0`2> damn, i feel ignored :/
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, if you want Ubuntu but at the same need absolute dependability, then Hardy is the answer
<Stanlin> kem0`2: yes
<SomeGuy7337> what is the command to rename a file in the terminal?
<piti_> mv
<SomeGuy7337> thx
<piti_> mv old new
<basneder> hi, my pvr350 does not work, should i install a specific package? (besides ivtv)
<kem0`2> Stanlin, I have a very low signal, however the AP is right next to me
<allsystemsarego> djungelkraem, what list of packages do you need?
<remite> SomeGuy7337: mv
<kem0`2> I am using the right drivers Stanlin, r8187 installed perfectly, I think.
<SomeGuy7337> thx
<basneder> according to dmesg all is initialized, but i cannot get an image
<basneder> reading from /dev/video0 seems to block
<djungelkraem> allsystemsarego i need to see packages I HAVE installed :P
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: and how much of the mail and other "small" data on my OS drive will be lost if I go back to Hardy and then of course I get to recreate my virtual machines
<ryaxnb> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stanlin> kem0`2: check the wire conection, the antena, if everything is properly fixed...
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, make sure you have a backup of your home directory for when you start using Hardy
<allsystemsarego> djungelkraem, the command I gave you does that
<kem0`2> Stanlin, it works 100% fine on Vista
<kem0`2> I think its something that depends on the TX-power, I iwpriv wlan0 highpower 1, and set the TX-power to 27, but still low signal
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, the small items you are talking about are stored in hidden directories under /home/ronhalfdanr
<Stanlin> kem0`2: yeah, call your manufacturer
<squeee> Could anyone explain to me the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<kem0`2> Stanlin, ha?
<ronhalfdanr> so just copy that folder to something then recopy it after installing hardy?
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, do you have a realtek 8187
<kem0`2> Lexvegas, yes
<Leon> squeee: They are different desktop envirmoents. Different default applications, different look, different philosophy. look at their websites to see wich one is right for you
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, i have a similar problem, if i am not within 10-15 feet of the router, then i cant connect to the internet
<allsystemsarego> squeee, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-129036.html
<kem0`2> Lexvegas, it took me so much time to correctly install the drivers, do u have r8187 installed, or rtl8187 ?
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, yes, also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<djungelkraem> allsystemsarego: it shows alot of gnome packages too that came with gnome window-manager (installed during the ubuntu-installation)
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, i could never get the windows drivers to work, so i just use the driver that comes with ibex
<remite> squeee: it's like milk and milk
<triggerhapp> anyone in Uk know places to order customisable PC's that mention linux compatibility? so far seen Dell Ubuntu and efficientpc, but wana know all my options :)
<ronhalfdanr> hell with that allsystemsarego..............as much works as going back to XP
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, currently my laptop is crashed, so i can't check to se what one it is
<Lexvegas> i broke grub
<ronhalfdanr> but I can get into the back door through media and change ownwers..........maybe...........should I change owner and group to my username?
<kem0`2> Lexvegas, does it work fine on BT3 ?
<allsystemsarego> djungelkraem, yes, but that's what you want, right? if it's on your system, you want it listed
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, BT3?
<kem0`2> backtraack 3
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, no idea, it "worked" out of the box for me
<djungelkraem> allsystemsarego: yeah kind of - but id rather want to see the packages IVE installed AFTER the ubuntu-installation
<tet3> Merry christmas all!
<zleap1> you should be able to generate a list of all installed packages
<kem0`2> Lexvegas,  i donnu man, i feel that i wasted 60$, I cant get it work right, it works 100% on vista only
<zleap1> kem0`2, what are you trying to do
<tgpraveen> ppl pls help me
<Lexvegas> kem0`2, it was atcually working pretty good on vista
<allsystemsarego> djungelkraem, I see, hmmm, then you need to go back to the liveCD, run that command, then find the elta's between the files
<kem0`2> zleap1, increase the signal issue with my Alfa 500mW
<zleap1> ah
<zleap1> thats a wifi device
<zleap1> right
<tet3> N00b question about Vista dual boot. Found a a great tutorial here: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=4
<tgpraveen> i installed a software by downoadiing the deb file. now i want to uninstall it how do i do so? it doesnt show up in synaptic?
<kem0`2> yup, it is supposed to be the best wifi device today
<djungelkraem> allsystemsarego: how would i get to the deltas?
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, try that, and make sure your command is recursive
<tgpraveen> pls help
<zleap1> why woud you want to dual boot vista
<tgpraveen> thx
<tet3> But doesn't include creating a third partition if I want to share data between the two OSes.
<zleap1> i would single boot linux on top of vista, and do away with vista
<zleap1> but that aside
<allsystemsarego> djungelkraem, there is a program called "meld" that shows you the deltas between 2 files
<djungelkraem> allsystemsarego: cool thank you - ill look into that :)
<tet3> Am N00b - need Vista for some work stuff, as well as security blanket.
<crystal> anyone know why, after having just created a user, synaptic package manager isn't under the system menu in gnome?
<zleap1> not sure
<Lexvegas> crystal, on the new user?
<crystal> Lexvegas, yup
<zleap1> what priveledges are set for the new user,
<tgpraveen> i installed a software by downoadiing the deb file. now i want to uninstall it how do i do so? it doesnt show up in synaptic?
<tgpraveen> ??
<crystal> oh.  Not in the wheel directory
<zleap1> no point having synaptic, if you are not able to run it, given synaptic needs root
<zleap1> or sudo
<zleap1> i think
<allsystemsarego> tgpraveen, dpkg -r <xyzpackage>
<Lexvegas> crystal, zleap1 hit it on the head
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: I'll try it first on a blank incremental backup drive
<spydon> how do I play drm-crippled dvds in ubuntu?
<tgpraveen> allsystemsarego: say i wanna uninstall openonfice 3
<tgpraveen> what would xyz package be?
<ronhalfdanr> should I click set UID, set GID and sticky?
<crystal> anyone know how to create a launcher in gnome that asks for root password?
<Lexvegas> crystal, you could give the new user administrator privliges
<tet3> So in a dual boot scenario - can I mount the NTFS volume in Ubuntu so that I can share data files between OSes, or do I need a separate FAT32 partition for both to have R/W access?
<crystal> Lexvegas, usermod -G wheel,crystal crystal?
<spearone> hi, does ubuntu have a config file similar to arch's /etc/rc.conf? or some place where I can edit which daemons run?
<allsystemsarego> tgpraveen, first run this command - dpkg -l | grep office
<Lexvegas> crystal, i dont know about the command, i would do it graphically
<tgpraveen> ok. thn
<Lexvegas> crystal, SORRY
<Lexvegas> excuse the caps lock
<pte> resending from linux channel: hello. i've problem... i've accidentally overwriten first bytes of my external usb disk with cat mbr>/dev/sdd (but mbr was not the right file..). the disk is still mounted, can i somehow save it's FAT tables? (and /dev/sdd was not the right disk, sdf was :( )
<itrebal> does anyone have experience running SPORE on ubuntu? I've updated WINE with wine's repository
<itrebal> and its still complaining that it can't access the authentication server
<spearone> hi, does ubuntu have a config file similar to arch's /etc/rc.conf? or some place where I can edit which daemons run?
<allsystemsarego> spearone, that would be the /etc/init.d directory
<spearone> thanks, allsystemsarego :)
<allsystemsarego> spearone, and also System-Administration-Services
<ronhalfdanr> what are the set UID, set GID and sticky options?
<Juhaz> pte, how many bytes is "a few"?
<spearone> allrighty thanks :D
<paxsboy> Hello, channel. I'm having a little trouble with an external USB hard drive. It's fat32 and I can mount it fine as vfat, but once mounted no one but root can write to it, and even root can't seem to change perms on anything. How can I set perms on it so that anyone can write to it?
<crystal> How do I give a user administrator access?
<remite> crystal: try gksu
<jtaji> crystal: adduser username admin
<Juhaz> pte, err, "first", that is.
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, http://www.mepis.org/node/11040
<crystal> jtaji, how do i modify a user to have admin rights
<ronhalfdanr> paxsboy: got a similar problem with my internal data drives, working on the fix now...........just need to know what a few options are before I try it on a spare drive
<jtaji> crystal: that's what I just gave you
<crystal> jtaji: that creates a user
<tet3> So this suggests that I can mount the NTFS partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jtaji> crystal: nope not that form, it adds an existing user to an existing group
<zleap1> admin - users and groups i think
<crystal> jtaji: Usage: useradd [options] LOGIN
<Godfather__> hi, mi hdmi output works fine with the video output, but no sound on the TV, just the video. under windows works fine. http://phpfi.com/391596
<jtaji> crystal: ... man adduser, last usage in synopsis
<tet3> Should I just have a single NTFS partition for Windows & shared data, and then a single Ubuntu partition for Ubuntu and Ubuntu-specific data?
<jtaji> crystal: however you want to add the darn user to the group, it needs to be in the admin group
<Lexvegas> crystal, jtaji is right
<juro> hmm, is this such a hard question? I want to move my existing Ubuntu installation from one harddrive to a Raid1 paired harddrive setup. What is the best way to do this?
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: sticky bit will probably not set since the only users are me and root and the advantage only look like it affects .exe..........it look slike MAYBE if I set UID/GID it will allow me to do what I want
<paxsboy> ronhalfdanr: I'm going to try to reformat as fat16 and see if it works any better.
<ronhalfdanr> FAT 16 sucks in ubuntu paxsboy
<paxsboy> Huh.
<crystal> jtaji, lexvegas, that's now how you add a user to a group ... usermod -G groups1,group2, user
<crystal> -,
<ronhalfdanr> of the windows filesystems NTFS works best across platforms
<jtaji> crystal: actually usermod -G is dangerous because it overwrites current groups and you have to give the whole list.... unless you add the -a append option to usermod :p
<jtaji> i.e. usermod -aG group user
<crystal> jtaji, yes you're right but you're wrong about using useradd
<spydon> Does anyone know how I play drm-crippled dvds in ubuntu?
<jtaji> crystal: nope, did it many many times
<Lexvegas> crystal, me too
<crystal> k
<crystal> later
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, are those drives NTFS formatted?
<ronhalfdanr> yes allsystemsarego
<psp2000> hello... i'm looking for a (ridiculously simple) midi editor, to edit .mid files and use them as ringtones in my cellphone... any suggestions?
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, then the sticky bit won't matter
<allsystemsarego> spydon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ronhalfdanr> being pure data drives I sometimes physically dismount them and use an external docking staion to transfer data with the laptop that's XP
<tet3> noone with dual boot data partition advice today?
<nbeebo> why does this happen? the program is amaya http://paste.ubuntu.com/92876/plain/
<jtaji> Lexvegas: just noticed she thought I said useradd but I said adduser :p
<ronhalfdanr> a braindead laptop at that since it only serves as the brain and memory for scanners
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: should I try the UID/GID trick first then?
<Lexvegas> jtaji, hmm, the plot thickens.
<jtaji> Lexvegas: dyxlexia perhaps? :p
<psp2000> hello.... i'm looking for a (ridiculously simple) midi editor, to edit .mid files and use them as ringtones in my cellphone... any suggestions?
<skysurfer> merry christmas all
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, first, can you pastebin the output of the "mount" command?
<Lexvegas> jtaji, that fits.
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: let me check
<paxsboy> psp2000: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=simple+ubuntu+midi+editor
<psp2000> paxsboy: thanks for nothing
<Godfather__> hi, mi hdmi output works fine with the video output, but no sound on the TV, just the video. under windows works fine. http://phpfi.com/391596
<psp2000> paxsboy: next time just shut up
<endo2016> anyone familiar w/pulseaudio?  i'm getting the following error: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<ronhalfdanr> would that be sudo mount /media/drivename?
<paxsboy> psp2000: If you still aren't getting what you need, you can click on the first result that returns.
<paxsboy> On the page, "Rosegarden or Muse are your best bets. Both available in the normal repositories."
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, no "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit"
<remite> psp2000: apt-cache search midi editor
<psp2000> paxsboy: both are overkill
<skysurfer> hi all i have just installed ubuntu hardy on my daughters eeepc 900 because she was not impressed with the factory linux on it .now i have a problem in that i cant put amsn on it comes up as saying not enough space .any ideas ? it took me 3 hrs to configer the wireless drivers for it .
<duda> tes
<nbeebo> why does this happen? the program is amaya http://paste.ubuntu.com/92876/plain/
<psp2000> paxsboy: i said SIMPLE midi editor
<psp2000> paxsboy: if you don't have a recommendation, just shut the hell up
<ronhalfdanr> running allsystemsarego
<leal> i did upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 and now cannot enable desktop effects.
<allsystemsarego> psp2000, http://midi.mathewvp.com/
<leal> Xgl not present.
<leal> any tips
<leal> nvidia 6200
<psp2000> allsystemsarego: thanks a lot
<paxsboy> psp2000: muse is about as simple as it gets, I believe.
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: http://pastebin.com/m76a9682c
<leal> and..
<leal> no ubuntu developer here
<leal> ?
<mgolisch> leal: whats the problem?
<leal> i did upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 and now cannot enable desktop effects.
<leal> Xgl not present.
<mgolisch> please open a terminal and execute compiz --replace & in it
<mgolisch> and put all messages it outputs onto a nopaste service and paste the url to it here
<leal> http://pastebin.com/m7faa8bb4
<leal> mgolisch: :-)
<mgolisch> leal: please nopaste the output of that too:  grep -i nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leal> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/m6514a602
<mgolisch> so thats the problem
<mgolisch> xorg uses the nv driver instead of the nvidia one
<mgolisch> thats why it doesnt work
<leal> i did change to nv to try it, and see if the procedure to replace would work
<leal> but i ws using the nvidia one...
<leal> do you want i change it to nvidia? i think the problem will persist...
<mgolisch> did you install the nvidia drivers manualy before the update?
<leal> no, i did the update by the update-manager.
<mgolisch> and after the update did you boot the current kernel? the old one might not work as it doesnt fit the installed nvidia driver version
<leal> all the procedure was nice. without errors.
<leal> i did remove all the nvidia drivers, and did use aptitude to install the new ones.
<nbeebo> why does this come? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92876/plain/
<mgolisch> id allways use the hardware driver thing
<leal> nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<mgolisch> as it enables building of the kernelmodules on boot and stuff
<mgolisch> just installing nvidia-glx-foo might not do the trick
<leal> so, what do you recommend?
<mgolisch> leal: start jockey-gtk and enable the driver that way
<mgolisch> if that doenst work we will go through enabling the kernelmodule build and stuff manualy
<mgolisch> @ leal
<leal> i[ m doing..
<stanimir> but tell me that there is no root directory
<stanimir> i tried to show him to install in /root but dont work
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a taskbar-applet that allows me to chose from a list of scripts?
<Stormx2> What the heck is up with freenode tonight.
<xun> ah, i see. so i think I can just use the headers instead. i'll try that...
<ronhalfdanr> ok, backdoor didn't work but no biggie since that's just an incremental backup
<ronhalfdanr> so, what's the syntax for fstab?
<Leon> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<asdasdasd> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. What could be the problem?
<leal> ok, i did check the box using the jock...
<Amani> does anyone know how to download iTunes using Ubuntu Operating System??
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, run this command and give me the resulting link: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | pastebinit
<sdrfwetrwt> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. I have internet on my windows xp but in ubuntu don't. What could be the problem?
<UnknownUser56> My log file just increased 45% in size
<leal> mgolisch: the same error, "effects could not be enabled"..
<ronhalfdanr> http://pastebin.com/f31d28f6c
<mgolisch> leal: did you reboot after that?
<Leon> So it is possible that other peolpe are chatting in this channel without us hearing ATM because of the netsplit?
<Leon> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<leal> ok, just a minute...
<sdrfwetrwt> can any1 help me pls :\ ???
<_eXeCuTeR> what is the problem?
<ronhalfdanr> Leon: netsplits are pretty common on holidays because lots of people chatting through the servers
<nbeebo> how to remove all of open office?
<sdrfwetrwt> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. I have internet on my windows xp but in ubuntu don't. What could be the problem?
<sdrfwetrwt> _eXeCuTeR this is
<|aspire|> hello
<Amani> Can someone help me
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, I will formulate the fstab entry and get back to you in about 2 minutes, ok?
<stz184> i need help with audigy SE and mic
<ronhalfdanr> ok allsystemsarego
<sdrfwetrwt> _eXeCuTeR do you have an idea?
<_eXeCuTeR> there could be lots of problems
<sdrfwetrwt> I have internet with winxp
<sdrfwetrwt> but in ubuntu I don't have
<ronhalfdanr> I'm gonna fetch coffee
<|aspire|> where can I find he sources for ubuntu such that I can download software from the internet rather than from the CD?
<sdrfwetrwt> it doesn't want to connect
<_eXeCuTeR> i've experienced the same problem years ago
<nbeebo> how to remove all of open office?
<Slart> |aspire|: system, administration, software sources?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sdrfwetrwt> _eXeCuTeR and can you tell me how to fix it?
<Amani> trying to download itunes, can someone help?
 * ^You have received a fatal error, press alt+f4 to repair this immediately 
<Slart> nbeebo: sudo apt-get purge openoffice doesn't do it? or search in synaptic?
<Slart> !ops | ^You
<ubottu> ^You: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ganymede> gogo floodbots
 * ^You have received a fatal error, press alt+f4 to repair this immediately 
<sdrfwetrwt> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. I have internet on my windows xp but in ubuntu don't. What could be the problem?
<_eXeCuTeR> i've edited the dns servers
<nbeebo> slart well i cant find it in synaptic and openoffice doesnt work as far as i remember
<_eXeCuTeR> but there could be lots of possibilities
<Slart> nbeebo: hmm.. let me check..
<sdrfwetrwt> _eXeCuTeR tell me something to try
<fiber> hello... i'm having problems with the gnome authenticate (not sudo/gksudo/gdm... but the one that it uses when modifying the preferences)... basically it doesn't accept my password! i tried changing it to something with only alpha characters and it still doesn't work (so i'm guessing it has something to do with it's connection to PAM)... does anyone have any ideas? I wasn't able to find anything on google
<nbeebo> slart ok thanks
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, are you there?
 * RatKiller Ubuntu's pretty crappy. Please fix what youre asked to fix or will be no more. /High command
<lucifer1> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<sdrfwetrwt> _eXeCuTeR what could be some of the problems?
<Slart> nbeebo: there's an awful lot of packages in openoffice.. I think "sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org.*" will get rid of most of them
<_eXeCuTeR> google it, you will find zillion solution for it
<n000bler> Hey folks im having trouble getting 192-x1080 resolution on my aquos 42" lcd
<Slart> nbeebo: but try with the -simulate switch first.. so you don't hose you system
<ronhalfdanr> yes allsystemsarego
<sdrfwetrwt> _eXeCuTeR no, I won't
<RatKiller> n000bler: media id tool ?
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, let's edit that file
<ronhalfdanr> can you PM it to me since the netsplits ar eplaying hell with the channel?
<leal> mgolisch: the same error... ;-)
<Amani> hey, can someone inform me how to download iTunes with Ubuntu OS?
<n000bler> RatKiller: ?? Im using the nvidia-settings ?
<Slart> !ru | lucifer1
<ubottu> lucifer1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, run this command: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Slart> Amani: itunes isn't available for linux, afaik.. or you're trying to run it in wine?
<n000bler> Amani: I dont think they make a itunes port for linux
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, do you have the file in front of you?
<nbeebo> slart, thanks alot! ill try tomorrow
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: still no luck with that ntfs-drive?
<ronhalfdanr> ok, got a pop up screen
<ronhalfdanr> none at all slart, made it worse in fact
<Slart> nbeebo: don't forget.. first try it with the -simulate switch..
<Amani> ok- thanks!!
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, are you editing the file now?
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: gedit and the file is pen
<ronhalfdanr> open
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, how many lines?
<rinsmaster> Merry christmas everyone :D
<n000bler> rinsmaster: Merry Christmas
<bluntz>  Merry christmas everyone :D
<ronhalfdanr> 16 but have # in front
<Slart> ronhalfdanr: sigh.. well.. I hope you find an ubuntu guru that can fix it
<SampsUn> Hey guys
<SampsUn> I want to run a terminal command
<white-sheep> What's the tool / app to encrypt your HDD and to use USB for a key?
<ronhalfdanr> Slart: working on it now
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, ok, there are 2 lines we need to add to the bottom of this file
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: 16 lines but 7 have # in front
<rinsmaster> SampsUn, press alt+f2 or use apps->tools->command prompt
<ronhalfdanr> ok all
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, that's ok
<leal> somebody who knows about the compiz?
<SampsUn> Hey guys I want to run a termina lcommand at startup. Where is the start up/boot up script and what is it called?
<leal> some ubuntu developer?
<Slart> !anyone | leal
<ubottu> leal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<triggerhapp> anyone have advise on UK linux pre-installed desktops to buy? I want a new machine :P
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, first line to add: UUID=4418C48018C4728A /media/DRV5_VOL1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<rinsmaster> SampsUn, it's in the Session config dialog
<Slart> leal: there's a compiz channel if you're looking for the real experts
<Slart> leal: #compiz-fusion I think
<bluntz> yup
<ronhalfdanr> ok allsystemsarego
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, second line to add: UUID=BAC81C87C81C43D3 /media/DRV7_VOL1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<leal> Slart: hmmm but can be ubuntu specific.
<leal> Slart: i will try it.
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: added
<mgolisch> leal: and you use nvidia now?
<Slart> leal: well.. try both channels.. what's the worst that can happen.. you get help twice? =)
<wp_> I try to mount my Sony mp3 disk using the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777 and everything went fine but... the "sudo chmod -R 777" command does not change the "property" of my sony mount as you can se here http://pastebin.com/d67d7579a  so what am I doing wrong?
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, save the file with Ctrl-S
<ronhalfdanr> done
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, close the editor
<ronhalfdanr> ok
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, make sure that no programs are accesing the external drives
<ronhalfdanr> only this and firefox running off the OS drive
<ronhalfdanr> and terminal
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, ok
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, now run this: sudo umount /media/DRV5_VOL1
<leal> http://pastebin.com/m69aa8c3b
<ronhalfdanr> ok
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, also: sudo umount /media/DRV7_VOL1
<ronhalfdanr> done
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, now: sudo mount /media/DRV5_VOL1
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, and: sudo mount /media/DRV7_VOL1
<ronhalfdanr> then the same for DRV7?
<allsystemsarego> yes
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, yes - shown above
<ronhalfdanr> ok, did both
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, now check if you still have permission problems
<white-sheep> triggerhapp: You can install Ubuntu on any PC machines you buy.  It's not difficult at all. ;)
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<leal> http://pastebin.com/m3218dee3
<bonhoffer> before i was able to get my eeepc (1000h) to do a 1920x1200 resolution on my external monitor -- now my ubuntu resolution manager will only allow 1024/768 -- any thoughts?
<thomasdelbeke> I still have trouble with grub
<triggerhapp> white-sheep, Not the question I asked. Im specifically after pre-installed for the purpouses of knowing hardware is compatible
<thomasdelbeke> in jaunty
<xun> anyone knows where is the modprobe.conf file located in 8.10??
<thomasdelbeke> I can:
<Yahovah> bonhoffer, Try using a better computer.
<Yahovah> The EEE pc is known to be inferior to almost every other computer available on the market.
<thomasdelbeke> root (hd0,0)
<white-sheep> triggerhapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops
<thomasdelbeke> setup (hd0,0)
<ronhalfdanr> sec allsystemsarego
<bonhoffer> Yahovah, thanks, anyone else have some advice on how to get higher resolution than resolution manager is showing
<thomasdelbeke> but grub> quit does not work from jaunty rep
<biouser> how to tell if I am running prefork or worker in apache?
<ezzieyguywuf> i have a script that uses sudo [command] that runs fine without a password due to my modified sudoers file. when i add it as a launcher on my panel though, it still wants the password. what gives? can anyone help?
<ronhalfdanr> allsystemsarego: it just let me move data which it would not before, thanks
<Yahovah> bonhoffer, Edit your xorg.conf file
<allsystemsarego> ronhalfdanr, you're welcome
<sdrfwetrwt> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. I have internet on my windows xp but in ubuntu don't. What could be the problem?
<xun> modprobe.conf location anyone? thanks!
<dmhouse> Hi there. With the various cease and desist letters going to, e.g., the hymn project, is there any current way to play music downloaded through the iTunes' music store on Linux?
<white-sheep> !dual-monitor > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-monitor
<ronhalfdanr> now to get some work done..........;)
<Yahovah> dmhouse, No.
<bonhoffer> Yahovah, last time this just worked fine -- and i didn't need to edit any config files . . . any other thoughts?
<dmhouse> Yahovah: apart from burning and ripping, I take it. Okay, thanks.
<Yahovah> bonhoffer, Uh, yeah, actually. Man up and edit a config file. Seriously, it's not very hard. You can even use a cutesy editor like gedit.
<ezzieyguywuf> i have a script that uses sudo [command] that runs fine without a password due to my modified sudoers file. when i add it as a launcher on my panel though, it still wants the password. what gives? can anyone help?
<triggerhapp> cant wait for hardware to start advertising its compatibility with linux
<bonhoffer> so i am trying via xrandr "xrandr --auto --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1200 --output LVDS --off"
<Flare183> !ot | Tristam
<ubottu> Tristam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bonhoffer> but nothing changes -- is there another step?
<white-sheep> triggerhapp: Did you see the link I posted for you?
<triggerhapp> Yes, but this is a stupidly long way around
<triggerhapp> If I want a computer, I dont want to have to cross reference each machine with a list of compatible hardware :P
<sdrfwetrwt> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. I have internet on my windows xp but in ubuntu don't. What could be the problem?
<triggerhapp> Hence my original request of other linux machine vendors
<triggerhapp> sdrfwetrwt, A keyless wifi ? any reason why?
<Flare183> !wireless | sdrfwetrwt (Have you tried this yet?)
<ubottu> sdrfwetrwt (Have you tried this yet?): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> triggerhapp: I have a keyless wifi
<AshTray-> Maybe he is in the middle of the woods :) And there is nobody there to access his wifi
<Flare183> triggerhapp: I just don't broadcast the SSID
 * Flare183 laughs
<neher> Happy Gift Day.  I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 a couple days ago on a Dell Dimension 2400.  I am having a problem going into Suspend, or rather, when I do suspend, I have all kinds of glitch things happening on the display when coming out of suspend.  Any ideas?
<triggerhapp> Flare183, fair enough... I'll keep my protection too thanks
<nbeebo> how to make an example conky? i reckon theres a terminal command
<Gnea> Flare183: you do know that vista can pick up on non-broadcasted SSID's, right?
<Flare183> Gnea: hehe I found a way to "kick/kick and ban" people off of my router using my server. So I don't really have to worry about it
<lekremyelsew> hi dudes
<Flare183> !hi | lekremyelsew
<ubottu> lekremyelsew: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> Flare183: well sure, you can just use whitelists :)
<L0neWolf> Anybody have an idea why Firefox is suddenly opening  without the usual open / close / minimise and menu buttons?  it also obscures the Gnome menu bar too
<AshTray-> Flare183 they will wait for you to go and then "Free interneeeet"
<lekremyelsew> i got a new MP3 player and i cant figure out how to transfer music on to it
<sdrfwetrwt> Hello. I have a wifi (without password) and I can't connect to it. I have internet on my windows xp but in ubuntu don't. What could be the problem?
<Flare183> AshTray-: The server kicks them automatically I don't have too
<br0ken1> is this a help channel?
<L0neWolf> Flare183, why don't you use MAC filtering?  no password needed at all then
<Flare183> !help | br0ken1
<ubottu> br0ken1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AshTray-> Flare183: Sorry, but that sounds a little gay :| Why don't you use a password or mac ?
<Flare183> br0ken1: Read the topic
<Gnea> Flare183: why kick when you can just keep them out to begin with?
<br0ken1> i'm sorry
<Gnea> br0ken1: yes, it is.
<Flare183> !ot | AshTray- Gnea L0neWolf
<ubottu> AshTray- Gnea L0neWolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|aspire|> hi
<|aspire|> can any one help me setup my repositories?
<Flare183> !hi | |aspire|
<ubottu> |aspire|: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<L0neWolf> .... I am here for help, I was replying to what you said, don't hit me with ubottu
 * Flare183 groans
<|aspire|> yes hello
 * L0neWolf slaps Flare183
<pulse_> how to get chicks with ubuntu?
<Flare183> stupid
<pulse_> can I make them install it and then provide support?
<L0neWolf> Anybody have an idea why Firefox is suddenly opening  without the usual open / close / minimise and menu buttons?  it also obscures the Gnome menu bar too
<pale-yafa> chicks?
<pale-yafa> are you kidding ?
<pulse_> girls
<Gnea> pulse_: wear ubuntu tattoos
<lekremyelsew> does anyone know a good windows emulator?
<br0ken1> well i just did a reinstall of ubuntu and sshd was acting strange. i couldn't stop it. now i have even removed it, but i can still ssh to the machine
 * Flare183 is a Ubuntu IRC Op helper don't mess with him
<|aspire|> Flare183: can you tel me where to get the links to the repose?
<chris78v> anybody know how to get games???
<rinsmaster> wine is not an emulator
<Flare183> !wine | lekremyelsew
<ubottu> lekremyelsew: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<br0ken1> windows is a good emulator
<Gnea> !wine | lekremyelsew
<Flare183> Windows = Winblows
<Gnea> oops
<AshTray-> !ot | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chris78v> ﻿anybody know how to get games???
<AshTray-> :P
<L0neWolf> I don't care if you are Flare, you assumed I wasn't here for help based on a reply to your message
<Flare183> AshTray-: Don't. Just don't
<allsystemsarego> L0neWolf, ff might be running in maximized mode, hit it with F11
<rinsmaster> chris78v, what kind of games?
<Gnea> Flare183: didn't you sign an code of conduct?
 * pulse_ is here to provide help specifically to girls
<chris78v> any kind
<Flare183> Gnea: Yeap
<lekremyelsew> i know about wine but are there any ones that i can emulate a windows desktop with
<br0ken1> lol pulse_
<rinsmaster> chris78v, try tremulous, it rocks :)
<AshTray-> Flare183: You did it first :)
<Gnea> Flare183: i suggest you go read it again. now.
<L0neWolf> allsystemsarego, I thought that too but I hit F11, it goes to fullscreen and then I hit it again and it returns to normal.  http://www.r4wr.co.uk/uploads/foxy.jpg that's how it looks, it isn't fullscreen
<pulse_> there HAS to be one at least
<Flare183> chris78v: Trem is awesome
<br0ken1> lekremyelsew, VMware or something like it
<Flare183> Gnea: dang it My bad.
<Flare183> Sorry about that
<rinsmaster> chris78v, there are allot of open source games based on the ioquake3 engine
<soreau> lekremyelsew: google about virtualbox or vmware
 * Flare183 saw what he did wrong
<br0ken1> it will let you run an actual virtual machine of whatever OS you like
<lekremyelsew> thx guys
<rinsmaster> chris78v, also, some good closed ones (still free as in money) like urban terror
<Polyneux> Greetings, fresh install of 8.10 Server, trying to set it to a static IP with my router, first time I've done it before I just used DHCP, when trying to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart I get postconf:fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory O_o Maybe I set up /etc/network/interfaces wrong? O_o
<Gnea> Flare183: I think it'll be alright... go drink some eggnog :)
<|aspire|> is there any way to setup my software manager such that I do not install from the disk?
<Flare183> Gnea: Yeah, thanks for catching that (no sarcasm intended)
<pulse_> Polyneux: are you a relative to Molyneux ?
<jopk> hi
<AshTray-> Polyneux: Why did you mess around with the network config if you are usign DHCP ? The router assigns you and ip address and then remembers the mac address.
<Flare183> !diskless | |aspire|  (This should help)
<ubottu> |aspire|  (This should help): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<br0ken1> anyone have a suggestion for me. i could not get sshd to stop so i removed it, but now i can still ssh to that machine
<Gnea> br0ken1: did you try killing the pid?
<joaopinto> br0ken1, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<pulse_> ok, I need to be away for a while, just flash me if some girls come around and needs help
<Flare183> br0ken1: You can't unless you use telnet
<Gnea> br0ken1: killall -9 sshd
<Polyneux> AshTray-: I'm not trying to use DHCP, I meant to say I was using DHCP -before- and now I'm trying to put a static IP on it so it doesnt change every time something is restarted.
<Flare183> pulse_: ot?
<allsystemsarego> br0ken1, go to System-Aministration-Serices and disable ssh
<br0ken1> i did joaopinto
 * Flare183 notes that ot = offtopic
<br0ken1> i couldn't stop it like that either allsystemsarego
<pulse_> Flare183: it's not off topic, I wanna help with ubuntu related issues
<Soobi> Does anyone know any hadware devices that would be suitable for my brother (non tech savvy) that connects to his HD TV, so when he puts in his USB stick with a bluray/HDDVD movie on, it'll play straight away?.. Or even any 'media' pc's with auto play for example. Thanks.
<jopk> I've problems connection a bluetooth device... the BT gui sais "pairing failed" and hidd --connect sais "can't get device information: host down". any ideas how to pair the decive?
<pulse_> I never installed ubunto myself but Im sure Ill have interesting suggestions
<Gnea> br0ken1: if anyone is connected via ssh, it's still going to show sshd running for that connection
<Gnea> pulse_: running windows?
<br0ken1> well i'm not connected, if i try to ssh there now, i still get the password prompt
<br0ken1> and i thought that was only if a connection was made
<L0neWolf> Anybody know why Firefox looks like this http://www.r4wr.co.uk/uploads/foxy.jpg (menu is missing, covers Gnome menubar) when it isn't fullscreen?
<pulse_> Gnea: yeah, how did you know??
<Flare183> br0ken1: Try telnet
<Gnea> pulse_: you're better off installing it before trying to help - there are a lot of specialised things involved
<Gnea> !wubi | pulse_
<ubottu> pulse_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pulse_> Gnea: as long as the girl doesnt find out it's okay
<Gnea> pulse_: oh, it's her computer?
<br0ken1> ps -e
<pulse_> Gnea: heh, whatever, I stop annoying you :)
<br0ken1> ps -e  | grep -i ssh shows nothing
<Flare183> L0neWolf: Fullscreen mode maybe?
 * Org-Mode thinks pulse needs a cold shower
<Gnea> br0ken1: ps -axf | grep ssh
<Flare183> br0ken1: ps -ea | grep "ssh"
<noone> wow... so fast.. :)
<Flare183> br0ken1: Try that
<br0ken1> nothing with either
<L0neWolf> Flare183, I wish it was that simple.  It isn't, I can put it in fullscreen and then when I switch back to normal it is how it should be.  Never happened before yesterday
<br0ken1> but when u ssh to a machine, u are only prompted for the password if the ssh connection is made right?
<Gnea> br0ken1: sudo netstat -nap | grep ssh
<thejapanesegeek> I'm trying to recover some files off of a corrupted NTFS partition. Anyone have any experience with that?
<dzup> ps <whatever> whithout the -
<Flare183> L0neWolf: Broken Session maybe?
<br0ken1> it says listening
<L0neWolf> Flare183, I'm fairly new to Linux, care to explain what that is?  o_o
<Gnea> thejapanesegeek: you should be able to install ntfsprogs and use that to uncorrupt it
<Gnea> br0ken1: yeah, and it lists the PID with it
<br0ken1> k so just kill it now?
<Gnea> br0ken1: like that:   tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6658/sshd   <--- 6658 is the PID
<br0ken1> hmm wtf.. no such PID
<thejapanesegeek> Gnea: thanks
<Flare183> L0neWolf: Firefox has a internal Default session, it might have gotten messed up some how.
<br0ken1> k got it now
<L0neWolf> Flare183, I thought it might be a corrupt file so I tried reinstalling using Synaptic just before I came in here with no luck.  Would that fix such an error?
<br0ken1> mistyped a number lol
<thomasdelbeke> hi there, due to no response: is there a jaunty forum?
<triggerhapp> thomasdelbeke, Yes, one mo
<Slart> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Flare183> L0neWolf: hehe Its in your .mozilla folder (hidden folder) in your home folder
<triggerhapp> thomasdelbeke,  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=352
<Flare183> L0neWolf: The settings are anyway
<thomasdelbeke> ok thanks
<Flare183> L0neWolf: And preferences
<L0neWolf> Flare183, Ah, so reinstalling won't do anything to that.  I'll take a look and be back in a mo
<Flare183> L0neWolf: ok
<|aspire|> Flare183: have not got it
<|aspire|> not able to get those repose from the internet
<thomasdelbeke> i meant irc channel really
<keres> how do you batch convert JPGs to TGAs?
<Flare183> |aspire|: Can you pastebin the error and give me the link?
<thomasdelbeke> thanks for that anyway
<|aspire|> no
<thomasdelbeke> is it !jaunty
<thomasdelbeke> ?
<|aspire|> I dont realy understand
<thomasdelbeke> or #jaunty
<Gnea> !pastebin | |aspire|
<ubottu> |aspire|: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keres> whenever i try 'convert ~/jpg/*.jpg ~/tga/*.tga' the output is an invalid tga
<keres> a single, tga
<|aspire|> I have this latest version of ubuntu "intrepid ibex"
<keres> for multiple images
<thejapanesegeek> Gnea: All the utils are saying the NTFS is invalid. NTFSfix says the volume is corrupt, and to run chkdsk, but I can't because windows doesn't recognise it.‮
<Gnea> thejapanesegeek: what partition type does it have?
<|aspire|> Gnea: I dont even known what you want me to past
<Flare183> !enter | keres
<ubottu> keres: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> |aspire|: i'm not asking you to, Flare183 is
<keres> good grief
 * Flare183 has to his job
<Gnea> on christmas?
<thejapanesegeek> Gnea: It used to be NTFS, but there was some problem during an ntfsresize operation. GParted shows it as unrecognised.
<keres> how do you batch convert JPGs to TGAs? whenever i try 'convert ~/jpg/*.jpg ~/tga/*.tga' the output is an invalid tga
<|aspire|> Gnea: I just need to get proper sources
<thomasdelbeke> by there
<Gnea> |aspire|: i'm sorry, i haven't been following - proper sources of/for what?
<thomasdelbeke> christmas dinner cook is calling
<thomasdelbeke> merry one to u 2
<|aspire|> for ubuntu such that it does not point to the cd but the intenet
<|aspire|> have done this before but not sure how to do it
<Gnea> thejapanesegeek: i suggest testdisk - the partition needs to be set to 7 and the correct CHS set in order for it to be fixed
<Gnea> |aspire|: click on system->administration->software sources
<|aspire|> yes
<Gnea> they should be there
<lore20> hi
<lore20> where can i find an image of intrepid with all the updates released until now?
<onetinsoldier> keres: hello and Merry Christmas! what util are you using to try and convert?
<|aspire|> Gnea: have tried that but for some reason I do not get all the software when I do a search
<allsystemsarego> |aspire|, it should lok like this: http://dserban.dyndns.org:8181/software.sources.jpg
<|aspire|> this is compared to another installation that I have
<keres> onetinsoldier: hi! i forgot. i just use the cmd 'convert'
<Gnea> |aspire|: does the other installation connect to the internet?
<r|z0n> Hi there, I have an older laptop (Dell Inspiron 8100) that has a DVD player in it, and I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid on here, however it will not play any DVD's in Totem or VLC.. is there anything special which I need to do to get this laptop to play DVD's
<|aspire|> allsystemsarego: yes I have that, but when I for example search telnet then I get four packet but only the client is available and not the server
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<carpii> i have a Creative X-Fi soundcard which isnt supported, and also a primitive sound device on my keyboard which was working in the past. But now even this doesnt work. How can I begin troubleshooting it? I dont even know where to start :/
<onetinsoldier> keres: although i've never used them, you'll probably want to take a look at and use one of these  -->  imagemagick, graphicsmagick, gimp
<allsystemsarego> |aspire|, do you not get telnetd?
<|aspire|> no, I dont unerstand ???
<L0neWolf> Flare183, That got it, something must've been corrupt (odd!) so I moved profile info out, let it create a new one and copied back.  All working now, my thanks to you  :)
<Gnea> !sources | |aspire|
<ubottu> |aspire|: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Flare183> L0neWolf: Awesome
<allsystemsarego> carpii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Gnea> |aspire|: check those pages out
<carpii> thanks :)
<allsystemsarego> |aspire|, what do you get when you run sudo apt-cache search telnet ?
<wp_> I try to mount my Sony mp3 disk using the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777 and everything went fine but... the "sudo chmod -R 777" command does not change the "property" of my sony mount as you can se here http://pastebin.com/d67d7579a so what am I doing wrong?
<r|z0n> allsystemsarego, thanks, but now when I try to use Totem and I tell it to Play Disc, it just closes Totem.
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, run the command: dpkg -l | grep libdvd
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, what is the output?
<Flare183> wp_: The user should say root, but the group should say plugdev
<r|z0n> I get 3 lines when I run the command, ii libdvdcss2 1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1 then ii libdvdnav4 4.1.2-3, and ii libdvdread3 0.9.7-11ubuntu2
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras on your system?
<|aspire|> Gnea: this provides me with more options than the gui which does not make sense at all
<r|z0n> i am not sure, will package manager tell me if its installed?
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, yes, look for it in synaptic
<r|z0n> no its not installed
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, you need it
<Soobi> Does anyone know any home media hard drive players with HD support?
<juro> hmm, is this such a hard question? I want to move my existing Ubuntu installation from one harddrive to a Raid1 paired harddrive setup. What is the best way to do this?
<r|z0n> Says it conflicts with other installed software.
<|aspire|> allsystemsarego: I dont think it makes a difference
<r|z0n> i went to terminal and apt-get it
<r|z0n> its currently downloading it
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, ok, do you have the package w32codecs?
<bonhoffer> is there anyway to use the keyboard to scroll in a terminal window?
<carandraug> bonhoffer: Shift+Page up
<Gnea> |aspire|: i don't understand what you mean. there should be a list with a bunch of checkboxes next to them in the first tab
<r|z0n> i dont think i do, i believe i need it as well, right?
<bonhoffer> cool -- what is the default window manager in ubuntu? -- i just remember it is pronounced very differently than it is written
<Gnea> bonhoffer: guh-nome
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, are you on 32-bit Ubuntu?
<lore20> where could i find a cdimage of intrepid a bit more recent than the october one?
<r|z0n> yes
<r|z0n> allsystemsarego, yes 32bit
<|aspire|> Gnea: I dont get a proper list of the software
<allsystemsarego> r|z0n, read instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<|aspire|> I have one OS installed and another in the vm
<bonhoffer> Gnea, o.k. this is where i am confused -- isn't there something wrapped on top of gnome?
<Gnea> lore20: you can't. you install it and then install the updates.
<r|z0n> allsystemsarego, thanks will take a look
<white-sheep> !power-saving > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power-saving
<bonhoffer> miracle or something?
<|aspire|> the one in the VM does not read from the repose
<white-sheep> !power > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<Gnea> |aspire|: can you take a screenshot?
<|aspire|> Gnea: what can I do
<lore20> Gnea: but i've to install ubuntu on a pc without internet
<Gnea> |aspire|: press the 'print screen' button
<|aspire|> Gnea: yes
<renfor> hola
<donavan> can anyone tell me the command that will list what chipset is being used on my wifi cards ?
<|aspire|> of what do I need to take it
<guntbert> !fishing | white-sheep
<ubottu> white-sheep: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bldninja> i have some problems whit my keyboard, the nu7mber keys are giving me 43 65 65 u7 98 98 and so on.
<bonhoffer> i thought gnome handles more basic input/output to the kernel, isn't there an interface draped over that
<fratta> Hi
<Gnea> lore20: hrm, not sure then... why not install it on a pc with internet, then swap the hard drive out?
<donavan> bldninja: laptop ?
<bldninja> yes
<bldninja> asu7s
<lore20> Gnea: i think i may get some hardware issue
<Gnea> |aspire|: like i said: print screen
<Gnea> lore20: why is that?
<lore20> bah.. i dunno
<wp_> Flare183: How do I change that?
<Gnea> if you don't know, then why not go for it?
<donavan> bldninja:check you number lock ... if not that take all the power off the laptop ... battery too ... press the power button for about 30 secs put everthing back together that may fix it
<Flare183> wp_: With chown
<wp_> Flare183: Will try it
<bonhoffer> this is killing me -- i remember something like miraclalous as the interface layer?
<Flare183> wp_: ok
<|aspire|> Gnea: my client does not have an option to send a file
<Guest54123> I'm trying to get mp3's to playback over 5.1 sound. It's an SBLIVE Card. Are there any gui utilities I can look at?
<wp_> Flare183: i get a "chown: invalid user: `plugdev`" error
<deeperror> my usb seems to have stopped detecting when something is plugged in.  I see usb in lspci but not sure what steps to take now to determine what is going on any clues?
<pros9000> deeperror type dmesg
<pros9000> deeperror look for something like sdb1 sdc1 or the like
<Flare183> wp_: plugdev is the group not the users
<Flare183> user*
<chris78v> does anybody know how to use games for windows on ubuntu?
<chris78v> ﻿does anybody know how to use games for windows on ubuntu?
<Org-Mode> !wine | chris78v
<ubottu> chris78v: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<nbeebo> is there a way to see what u have installed on top of ubuntu and updates?
<Gnea> |aspire|: please consider imageshack.com
<deeperror> pros9000, i've done a dmesg | grep sd and have some lines here...not sure what i'm looking for though in particular?
<deeperror> most looks hdd related?
<|aspire|> Gnea: got round it
<|aspire|> but you need to accept
<donavan> chris78v: you can also try a virtual machine but it wont do 3d acceleration yet
<Org-Mode> nbeebo: i think 'dpkg -l |less'
<nbeebo> org-mode ill try thanks
<Org-Mode> np
<bonhoffer> Metacity -- the default window manager for gnome . . .
<nitebirdz> chris78v, check out CodeWeavers products
<nitebirdz> http://www.codeweavers.com/
<|aspire|> Gnea: have you not recieved?
<arezey> hey.
<nitebirdz> based on WIne
<nbeebo> org-mode looks like its working, thank you and merry christmas! :D
<Org-Mode> same to you :)
<deeperror> pros9000, here is what i see http://pastebin.ca/1293614
<FishyJap> hey I was wondering if I could use gparted to do a bit by bit copy of one HDD to another
<arezey> upgrading from ubuntu gutsy to inteprid and i get "internal error, could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6"
<arezey> what's this? never ran into that..
<wp_> Flare183: sudo chown -R root:plugdev Sony/... makes an error "chown: changing ownership of `Sony/': Operation not permitted" for every file in the directory
<Gnea> |aspire|: received what?
<triggerhapp> gutsy to intrepid O.O
<arezey> well i had a gutsy disk... and no blank ones.
<arezey>  k
<Flare183> ???
<Flare183> wp_: I give up
<triggerhapp> sounds like trouble in my opinion :P Did you doo a dist upgrade?
<Gnea> wp_: the filesystem probably doesn't support it
<arezey> oh that has to be done first?
<arezey> i thought it was first upgrade and then dist-upgrade, i'll try it the other way around.
<donavan> anyone know what all I need to get a tv card going in 8.10
<soreau> arezey: You were supposed to upgrade to Hardy then Intrepid
<arezey> oh?
<captain_> what is the command I need to install after unzipping a tar.gz file?
<arezey> whopps..
<Gnea> !tv | donavan
<ubottu> donavan: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<triggerhapp> I'll just seperate my home partition and installl the new root :)
<deeperror> any suggestions on what to do in ubuntu if usb seems to stop detecting items that get plugged in?
<donavan> thanks
<Gnea> captain_: depends what the README and INSTALL files have to say about it
<soreau> arezey: Yea, you can't just skip dist-upgrades, you have to do it in order
<bldninja> i have some problems whit my keyboard, the nu7mber keys are giving me 43 65 6 u7 98 98 and so on.
<wp_> Flare183: thx for the try
<wp_> Gnea: what can I do about that?
<Flare183> wp_: np Sorry I couldn't help further
<Lexvegas> is there a way to edit grub using the live cd?
<Guest37477> I just bought a game controller, and plugged it in. As expected, it didnt do anything. Whats next? Is there some options to go to or install a program....?
<Gnea> wp_: see what filesystem it's using:  df -Th
<wp_> Gnea: ext3
<Gnea> wp_: for the Sony/ dir?
<|aspire|> Gnea: are you there
<wp_> ahhh...sry vfat
<arezey> well, i'm lucky dpkg errored out before nothing was upgraded...
<wp_> Gnea: ahhh sry... vfat
<Gnea> |aspire|: yes, i just noticed you were trying to send a file directly... try again
<captain_> Gnea, I looked through the folder there was not a README on INSTALl file?
<Gnea> wp_: ah, yeah, that's probably fat32, which doesn't support file permissions
<Gnea> captain_: well what did you download?
<wp_> Gnea: what can I do about that?
<rodolfo> hi
<Gnea> wp_: i don't understand why you want root:plugdev to own them
<TJ-42> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit with an Intel 4965agn wireless card.  I am experiencing difficulties connecting to a wireless connection -- while the connection works flawlessly on the same machine using Vista, ubuntu frequently fails to connect, or experiences really high packet loss (>60%) even as the connection reads 95-100% signal quality.  Any ideas what I could look at?
<happihippo_> Hi
<captain_> Gnea, GMote server for the G1 phone
<wp_> Gnea: it were Flare183 idea to change the ownership....
<Gnea> wp_: clearly, you cannot do that. why?
<wp_> Gnea: my original problem "I try to mount my Sony mp3 disk using the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777 and everything went fine but... the "sudo chmod -R 777" command does not change the "property" of my sony mount as you can se here http://pastebin.com/d67d7579a so what am I doing wrong?"
<Gnea> |aspire|: try once more..
<rodolfo> guys, Firefox is over consuming my processor  when opening up any page...and that just keep happening after applying the newest online update, something related to libperl. what can it be???
<Gnea> wp_: oh. what you're doing wrong is trying to change file permissions.
<|aspire|> Gnea: how hard can it be
<Gnea> |aspire|: firewall. sorry, use the website.
<|aspire|> Gnea: what do you need a screen print fo
<Gnea> |aspire|: if you've forgotten by now, then perhaps you don't need help.
<|aspire|> for just trying to setup the fucking repositories how hard can that be
<Gnea> !language | |aspire|
<ubottu> |aspire|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> |aspire|: please don't make this worse.
<soreau> |aspire|: When someone is trying to help you, you provide them with the information they request so they can diagnose your problem. By not doing that and instead cussing, you have one foot out the door
<TJ-42> I'm experiencing serious wireless connection problems and packet loss in ubuntu 8.10, but don't experience this in windows.  What might be the problem, or what might be a solution?  Should I try using ndiswrappers?
<Gnea> |aspire|: please, try imageshack.com or imageshack.us
<uber_noober> TJ-42: yeah u could try that
<wp_> Gnea: you are quite busy I can c.... But please rent me some of your precius time to teach me to catch some fish, so that I am not only full today but the rest of my life... hmm... What Do i need to do before I can use my Sony disk? because the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5675777#post5675777 told me to change the permitions
<soreau> |aspire|: Or speedyshare.com or picpaste.com
<Gnea> wp_: I can try, but I really don't understand the problem - it's an external disk: you plug it in, you copy files to/from it, you unplug it, and that's it. what's the problem?
<Gnea> wp_: because nothing on that page tells me the reason that you're trying to change permissions on it, at all, whatsoever.
<nbeebo> why does this come? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92876/plain/
<Guest37477> How can I configure my controller? I found the kde control module, but it doesnt let me set anything. I want to be able to use it in a game
<wp_> Gnea: ohhh... sry about that... Maybe it is because I have not used Ubuntu for more than ½ year yet, and that is the first distro I use.... but is it not very unhandy to use sudo to move music files (it is a mp3-player) unto the disk when (if you got chmod 777 on the disk) you are able to drag and drob the musik you want in nautilus??
 * uber_noober ...
<soreau> Guest37477: You need to provide more information. In short, use 'jstest'
<eax> Hi :) I just installed KDE on my Ubuntu 8.10 machine (to try it) but I find myself with a number of problems: 1) How do I change the amount of Virtual Desktop?  2) I made a "top bar" with a clock and some other widgets, is there a way to "move" them? For an example to the utmost left corner?
<Blaze_Boy> Quetion: how to format my flash device on ubuntu?
<Gnea> wp_: er, you should be able to plug it in and it should 'just work'... what is the problem?!
<Guest37477> soreau: I have it plugged in, and I can see it moving in the kde control module, but im trying to make it control the mouse and buttons for in a game. Im install joystick now, i dont know what it does, though :)
<uber_noober> blaze_boy: what file system do u need?
<soreau> Guest37477: Look into joy2key
<Blaze_Boy> fat 23
<Blaze_Boy> fat32
 * Gnea wonders why people can't just say "I can't copy files to/from my SONY E42 mp3 player"
<Guest37477> soreau: thanks :D
<FAJALOU1> how can i use banshee to import songs as .wav  ... or as their default format??? I can use amarok, banshee, exaile, etc... but none of them are using the default format to import.... Please help, I would like to use banshee if possible.
<uber_noober> blaze_boy: mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/flashdrive
<wp_> Gnea: "ls -l" shows "drwxr-xr-x 9 root       root       16384 1970-01-01 01:00 Sony".... lol.... yes that is the problem ;) how can I be so awesomely wise as you?
<wp_> Gnea: and it is a NWZ-815 ;)
<Gnea> wp_: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<wp_> Gnea: 8.04
<FAJALOU> how can i use banshee to import songs as .wav  ... or as their default format??? I can use amarok, banshee, exaile, etc... but none of them are using the default format to import.... Please help, I would like to use banshee if possible.
<Decepticon> why does it take so long after password entry for a prompt to show up, during ssh login... its like the computer is jammed for 5 seconds+
<Gnea> wp_: what is the result of the 'id' command?
<itscodyxx> Hello
<itscodyxx> First off, Merry Christmas
<Inspiron> Decepticon, it can happen when your IP cannot be resolved to a hostname at the server end
<setz> Hello, does anyone know where I could grab updated drivers for an evga 7050/610i motherboard? I tried evga's web site but they only had options for XP and Vista
<Gnea> itscodyxx: Merry Christmas :)
<wp_> Gnea: "uid=1000(robbingdahood) gid=1000(robbingdahood) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),1000(robbingdahood)"
<Decepticon> Inspiron, no, it knows im already trying to log in
<eax> Is there a way to move the widgets in a KDE Panel??
<itscodyxx> Secondly, I have a problem. I have Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04, and I needed to downgrade my libpango package. How would I do so?
<Decepticon> Inspiron there is no delay in hostname resolution
<Decepticon> Inspiron oh you mean the host im trying to log into (the slow login place) is trying to resolve my client address?
<Inspiron> Decepticon, yes that is what I meant
<soreau> itscodyxx: Why do you need to downgrade libpango?
<Decepticon> Inspiron how do i turn off such resolution, at least for a specific range of ips
<itscodyxx> To install Murrine SVT
<itscodyxx> It needs a version of libpango 1.19 or lower.
<Inspiron> Decepticon, you can try if that is the problem by adding your IP with any foobar hostname into /etc/hosts
<Inspiron> at the server that is
<itscodyxx> Here is basically what I have been trying to do:
<Gnea> wp_: I'm not sure what it is, you shouldn't have any problems reading music off of it
<itscodyxx> I am trying to install the Dust theme for Ubuntu 8.04 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme
<hischild> itscodyxx, 1 line please
<itscodyxx> Oh, my apologies
<soreau> itscodyxx: Installing a theme is not a valid reason to downgrade packages. Get a newer theme.
<itscodyxx> I went to the page and it said I needed to install Murrine-SVN
<itscodyxx> I essentially attempted to download the Murrine-SVN package for 8.04 and
<itscodyxx> I got this error:
<hischild> !enter | itscodyxx
<ubottu> itscodyxx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> wp_: and only thing that seems to help is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650348
<Gnea> wp_: so i suggest amarok
<wp_> Gnea: But ""I can't copy files to/from my SONY E42 mp3 player" in nautilus if root if the only one with write permition?
<itscodyxx> Ohh, okay.
<wp_> Gnea: I will read the page
<PatchLevel> how do I set the start temperature to the notebooks fan? its only starting when reaches 75
<itscodyxx> But, I did get the message Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpango 1.0-0
<bastid_raZor> PatchLevel; probably a setting in your bios
<PatchLevel> bastid_raZor, nope... Windows keeps 58-60
<soreau> PatchLevel: Look into lm_sensors
<sony> what is the command to suspend or standby ubuntu via terminal?
<PatchLevel> soreau, where is it?
<soreau> PatchLevel: On every version of google.com
<uber_noober> :-D
<PatchLevel> soreau, ... 1st: why do you think I'm here?
<allsystemsarego> sony, look into hibernate or uswsusp
<bldninja> i have some problems whit my keyboard, the nu7mber keys are giving me 43 65 6 u7 98 98 and so on.
<uber_noober> PatchLevel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<edi_99> Hi all. I'm new to ubuntustudio and I have a problem. My guitar is plugged in through mic but there is no sound coming out. Does someone have some experiences with this?
<PatchLevel> 2nd: don't have time.. it's 65 already... with 70 ubuntu may "freeze"
<marek_> hi, anbody tried anyremote ?
<itscodyxx> I tried the Ubuntu 8.10 download, and it didn't work as well.
<PatchLevel> uber_noober, tkz
<uber_noober> np
<itscodyxx> Essentially, I got the same message as before but with libgtk instead of libpango
<uber_noober> PatchLevel: it's best if you do it through bios
<PatchLevel> uber_noober, but there is no options related :(
<uber_noober> PatchLevel: just install lm-sensor; apt-get install lm-sensor / sensordetect / pwmconfig
<HorizonXP> hey, i have compiz running fine, but when I switch users via the fast user switching applet, the other user can't enable compiz. is there a fix?
<soreau> HorizonXP: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from the problem session?
<uber_noober> PatchLevel: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Documentation
<HorizonXP> soreau: sure, give me a second
<itscodyxx> I am going to upgrade to 8.10 and see if that works. Also, sorry if my replies exceed one line. I am in ChatZilla, and I am only pressing enter to send my message.
<amortvigil> lol jaunty is cool
<AndySaunders> Hey all, despite installing libdvdcss2 and setting my region code, I am still having issues with encrypted DVDs not playing. Is there anything else that I need to do?
<HorizonXP> soreau: http://www.pastebin.ca/1293643
<HorizonXP> soreau: compiz still works in one user session though, just not the other.
<soreau> HorizonXP: Checking for Software Rasterizer: present. This is the problem
<HorizonXP> soreau: ok, so.... ? how do I fix this?
<soreau> HorizonXP: You could have compiz running on two separate X sessions, but apparently not with two different users on the same X session
<AndySaunders> I am getting the "The source seems encrypted...are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss"? error in totem-xine, and I have installed libdvdcss2. Anyone able to help?
<proffy> hi
<uber_noober> AndySaunders: what does <aptitude show libdvdcss2> say
<proffy> please help me with hard drive recongnition
<PatchLevel> found something interesting: fancontrol ... has somebody something to say?
<proffy> my hdd has dead clusters, and won't boot in windows anymore
<AndySaunders> Package: libdvdcss2 State: installed
<proffy> i started a live session of linux to copy the data
<proffy> but i can't get it recognized by the system
<Org-Mode> is there a good desktop recorder for ubuntu? Ive tried istanbul and recordmydesktop but its not capturing sound
<proffy> anybody ?
<HorizonXP> so soreau, I'm SOL?
<brekelet> does anyone notice windows programs load much faster even in wine?
<marek_> proffy what does "sudo fdisk -l" says?
<soreau> HorizonXP: I don't know of a solution for your exact situation. I have never tried this before
<PatchLevel> hmm... i think i'll have some problems... ubuntu cannot control my fan...
<uber_noober> AndySaunders: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672613&page=2
<soreau> HorizonXP: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of 'glxinfo'?
<PatchLevel> so, probably its the bios who turns it on on 75
<kalvin> hello all, anyone familiar with twonkymedia server? im new to linux and need some help streaming divx to my 360
<Lexvegas> Org-Mode, did you check "record sound" in the options on istanbul?
<Org-Mode> yes
<XMAS-Nick> OMG Santa Opens Fire and burns the home down!!
<GEORGX> nickserv Ge
<zeeeee> hi, every time i come out of suspend i no longer get any sound output. this is on ubuntu 8.10 32-bit on a dell inspiron e1505. any hints?
<Lexvegas> Org-Mode, oh well, thats the one i use
<proffy> marek: it says nothing
<nbeebo> why does this come? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92876/plain/
<proffy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<proffy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jmontalbo> wondering if anyone installed mythbuntu on an intel atom setup
<Org-Mode> its 'sudo fdisk -l'  proffy
<proffy> Org-Mode: i'm already in root mode, i did "sudo -s" earlier
<proffy> when the live cd started, it said that the hard drive had bad clusters
<HorizonXP> soreau: http://www.pastebin.ca/1293649, http://www.pastebin.ca/1293650, http://www.pastebin.ca/1293651
<proffy> and took a really long time to display the desktop
<edi_99> Hi guys.. I'm just wondering..how come I have just one column in alsamixer and it says master?
<supertanker> Erm, I forgot, which nVidia driver would I need for an FX5500 card?
<HorizonXP> soreau: the working session is using the Intel driver, while the non-working session is using software
<kdogg> hello what package do i need for java web start apps?
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I have this problem installing apache: http://rafb.net/p/RogwaF99.html
<Zygot> supertanker: 173.x.x
<supertanker> Zygot, Thanks.
<supertanker> My nVidia driver literally disappeared last night
<proffy> so is there a "raw command" to list hard drives that are connected
<supertanker> I must've been screwing around in aptitude
<gidna> I need apache on ubuntu...
<soreau> HorizonXP: So the first user you login as.. after you switch, is the first still logged in?
<Org-Mode> !lamp | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Python1320> lamplamplamplamplamp
<Python1320> How many times have I heard that
<gidna> I nedd onlyl apache..
<raphre> hello can someone help me with an X issue im having? once it starts up my keyboard and mouse (touchpad) dont work
<kalvin> quick question: if i have a folder full of zip files, how can i extract them all into a separate new directory without manually doing each one by one?
<soreau> raphre: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nameless`> hi
<cafuego> kalvin: via a for loop
<nameless`> i'm searching for a word list french file
<raphre> soreau , i dont know how to paste to pastebin without X
<nameless`> a .txt containing all the french word
<freakz> where is the wakeup script located in ubuntu after a computer wakes up after having gone to sleep (suspend to ram)
<nameless`> do you have an idea where i can find it ?
<freakz> i need to add something to it
<soreau> ! pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<soreau> ! pastebinnit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinnit
<kalvin> a forloop? do i make a script in the directory ?
<erUSUL> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<soreau> raphre: Install pastebinit and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' from the shell
<cafuego> kalvin: for z in *.zip; d=$(basename $z .zip); mkdir $d; cd $d; unzip ../$z; cd ..; done;
<enzotib> freakz, look into /etc/acpi
<freakz> enzotib thanks- i just found it. well, that directory. not sure which script though. hmm found one that might be it but i don't think its right.
<kalvin> cafuego: do i just put that in the command line?
<andresj> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<Org-Mode> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<soreau> raphre: My only suspicion is that you're lacking this option in the ServerFlags Section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
<cafuego> kalvin: Well, it needs o be sanitized a bit, but yes essentially.
<freakz> found it
<freakz> resume.d
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://bux.to/?r=xxgodsmackxx321
<cafuego> kalvin: for z in *.zip; do d=$(basename "$z" .zip); mkdir "$d"; cd "$d"; unzip "../$z"; cd ..; done;
<clouder`grr> how can I sort by date using ls -l?
<rww> clouder`grr: ls -lt to sort by modification date
<clouder`grr> thank you
<xtmnx> how do i find out the name of my wireless interface? i'm trying to set up host networking for virtualbox with parprouted
<kalvin> cafuego: thanks, kinda what i needed..its just extracting each file into seperate folders
<rww> xtmnx: issue "ifconfig" in the terminal to show all your active interface
<rww> interfaces *
<andresj> just in case ppl dont know about it, https://edge.launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive contains a version of Audacity that works with pulseaudio. :)  don't know of any drawbacks yet; but I think it should be mentioned in !audacity, and the wiki. :D
<Zygot> xtmnx: or iwconfig?
<sachael> hi, anyone has the geany plugin called geanyprj? (a project manager plugin for geany)
<cafuego> kalvin: Yup, named the same as the zip files.
<xtmnx> ah thanks. wlan0 i guess. interfaces are "no wireless extensions" when i type iwconfig
<rww> andresj: you can edit the Wiki yourself. To submit a change request for an ubottu factoid, /msg ubottu !no, <factoid> is <new factoid text>
<kalvin> cafuego: right, is there a way to take all those files in the seperate folders and put them into 1 folder? (they are rar files that were zipped)
<cafuego> mv */*.rar newdir
<Zygot> xtmnx: iwconfig says wlan0 has no wireless extension?
 * cafuego doesn't think you should ask for help dealing with warez here though
<xtmnx> Zygot: no, wlan0 has stuff following it and other interface names (lo, eth0 etc) have no wireless extensions
<andresj> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<andresj> ok, thanks rwww :)
<Zygot> OK, you scared me for a minute.
<xtmnx> sorry :p I said confusingly
<Tenkawa> is there a madwifi breakage for atheros wifi recently?
<Tenkawa> having problems getting a wpa2 connection
<wp_> Gnea: If you are still here, then thank you for your help... I maked quite a mess now... but tries to solve the problem... but hay, thank you for your help ;)
<hateball> Tenkawa⚘ read the release notes for 8.10 on ubuntu.com
<Tenkawa> hmm.. the xp partition is connecting up just fine
<soreau> Tenkawa: Try #madwifi
<Tenkawa> hateball: yeah.. I'm getting ready to do that now
<hateball> Tenkawa⚘ yes, there is breaked
<Tenkawa> darn
<hateball> breakage*
<Tenkawa> bummer
<Mic92> Is there a graphical solution to crypt a short text with gnupg?
<Tenkawa> lets see if theres any workarounds
 * Tenkawa peruses
<hateball> Tenkawa⚘ but it's supposed to work with the ath5k driver
<Tenkawa> ahh
<andresj> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Tenkawa> I guess I could hook back up to wired temporarily to do that
<andresj> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cwillu> merry thursday!
<cwillu> Mic92, there's a gnome applet to do that I believe
<kalvin> cafuego: thanks bro, really helpful!!
<Mic92> ok
<cwillu> Mic92, "Clipbioard Text Encryption"
<Mic92> i have found it.
<draegon> I am trying to install windows over ubuntu on my linux box. The setup tells me that it cannot detect a hard drive. Help?
<bastid_raZor> draegon; sounds like a windows installer problem.. windows can not read ext3
<Org-Mode> draegon:  try #windows
<cwillu> draegon, resize the ubuntu partition first (via live cd or whatever)
<erUSUL> draegon: ask in ##windows it is a windows problem
<FAJALOU> how can i use banshee to import songs as .wav  ... or as their default format??? I can use amarok, banshee, exaile, etc... but none of them are using the default format to import.... Please help, I would like to use banshee if possible.
<rww> draegon: I did the same thing the other day. Are you trying to isntall Vista or XP?
<cwillu> draegon, or you want to replace ubuntu?  if it doesn't detect the partition, the same thing I said above will work, just wipe the drive instead of resizing
<PMantis> I have a Compaq system that had 7.10 on it successfully. When I updates to 8.04 it was OK. Booting from a 8.10 live CD plays login sounds, then the "circle" mouse pointer stops spinning, and the system hangs there forever.
<erUSUL> draegon: probably if you are installing WinXP you need to load the drivers for your sata drives. ask in ##windows for details on how to do it
<draegon> XP SP2
<draegon> I want to replace ubuntu
<rww> draegon: okay. So you don't want Ubuntu, just Windows?
<kitche> draegon: so reinstall windows on top of Ubuntu
<dsch04> Evening all. Happy Christmas!
<marit> irc.uni-stuttgart.de
<dsch04> Is there a GUI NFS client in Ubuntu?
<dsch04> (8.10)
<FAJALOU> how can i use banshee to import songs as .wav  ... or as their default format??? I can use amarok, banshee, exaile, etc... but none of them are using the default format to import.... Please help, I would like to use banshee if possible.
<dsch04> I can add a line to /etc/fstab, but I thought there might be a nice gui tool
<FAJALOU> how can i use banshee to import songs as .wav  ... or as their default format??? I can use amarok, banshee, exaile, etc... but none of them are using the default format to import.... Please help, I would like to use banshee if possible.  every time I try to sync one set of songs,,, even when saved as a .wav, they give me syncing errors
<allsystemsarego> draegon, use the gparted LiveCD to make that partition an NTFS partition
<draegon_> Back, sorry
<draegon_> rww: Right, I only want windows on this machine.
<allsystemsarego> draegon_, use the gparted LiveCD to make that partition an NTFS partition
<PMantis> Hmmm, if I turn on "Safe Graphics Mode" 8.10 boots the live CD fine... but 7.10 works w/o this option. Any way to correct this after install?
<PMantis> sudo -i
<PMantis> oops
<draegon_> allsystemsarego: I don't have access to a livecd right now. My grandfather is using it. Can I wipe the drive using a safe data disposal CD? Will that work?
<allsystemsarego> :-\ :-??
<Mic92> Ok I'm satisfied with the applet. But is there a tool to crypt a short text with gnupg in windows too?
<Mic92> I have too work with both
<Melancholy> Hello, im having problems with my graphic chip. This darned thing doesnt want to load right drivers
<Mic92> with one o
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, i have two machine with ubuntu. My question is, that can i login from machine A to machine B in a way how i can manage B's keyboard and mouse with mine? (so not ssh -X, not remote desktop, it's like remote keyboard/mouse) ?
<Melancholy> Im having Intel GMA 945
<Guest_406> hello
<allsystemsarego> MetaMorfoziS, VNC
<MetaMorfoziS> vnc is a remote desktop solution, not?
<allsystemsarego> MetaMorfoziS, yes
<PMantis> MetaMorfoziS: Only thing I can think of is vnc or xrdp
<Guest_406> (ue)<(:-d:-(:-d:-@fghfhfghfrtyrtyr(H)(y)
<hateball> MetaMorfoziS⚘ Synergy
<hateball> !info synergy | MetaMorfoziS
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 592 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<PMantis> MetaMorfoziS: VNC can be configured to control the CURRENT session also, ot just give you a new one.
<Guest_406> i am testing a irc client
<MetaMorfoziS> wow, sound's what i need:)
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you, i will check it
<PMantis> MetaMorfoziS: One sec....
<MetaMorfoziS> (so the problem is, that i have a notebook, and a pc, without mouse andd keyboard now:-))
<Melancholy> Is it possible to install ubuntu using USB-stick?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to bridge this problem:)
<PMantis> MetaMorfoziS: What version of Ubuntu
<PMantis> ?
<ocRob> Melancholy: yes check out unetbootin
<FAJALOU> how can i use banshee to import songs as .wav  ... or as their default format??? I can use amarok, banshee, exaile, etc... but none of them are using the default format to import.... Please help, I would like to use banshee if possible.  every time I try to sync one set of songs,,, even when saved as a .wav, they give me syncing errors
<hateball> Melancholy⚘ With 8.10 live-cd you can create a USB-installer
<MetaMorfoziS> they r hardy
<MetaMorfoziS> but is it matters?
<Melancholy> ocRob: it uses interned yes?
<ocRob> Melancholy: no you have to d/l the iso
<Melancholy> sounds like my solution
<kitche> FAJALOU: I suggest run banshess from the terminal to see the exact error since syncing error does not mean a  whole lot really
<FAJALOU> kitche:  i did and I don't see anything suspicious...
<Melancholy> Does it support older ubuntus, like 7.04 - 7.10?
<ocRob> Melancholy: its easy to use as well, yes it does, also many other linux distros
<arbir> hello
<gustavo> is there any program to convert dvds to ipod format
<ocRob> Melancholy: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<FAJALOU> kitche: http://pastebin.com/m1bebe980
<arbir> how do i build a new /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<Melancholy> Ah great! Darned 8.10 broke my graphics driver
<hydester> does anybody know why the beta version of audacity is being downloaded via apt on hardy?
<Melancholy> never fix something what works
<PMantis> MetaMorfoziS: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<kitche> FAJALOU: hang on a sec have to install links
<hydester> hardy.  8.04?
<PMantis> Melancholy: Yeah, on my church's computer, too.
<FAJALOU> kitche: ok??
<Mic92> Ok i have found a programm.
<MetaMorfoziS> PMantis > as i have said, both have hardy on it
<MetaMorfoziS> But why it matters?
<FAJALOU> kitche:  I think it might be a codec/copyright thing b/c other songs work... so it says
<Melancholy> PMantis: intel 945?
<hydester> Melancholy, 8.1 uses a new versino of X that is incompatible with some legacy graphic cards
<gustavo> does anyone know how to convert dvds to ipod format
<arbir> gustavo: try handbrake
<gustavo> cool thanks
<PMantis> Melancholy: Intel 82845G/GL...
<ocRob> gustavo: http://tinyurl.com/7sx4wp
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth working on a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop.  I know the dongle works in another machine, and it shows up in lsusb on this one, but still nothing in 'hcitool dev' output.  What can I check next?
<kitche> FAJALOU: highly doubt it unless the songs have DRM on them
<gustavo> where do i get that handbrake
<justizin> Howdy, I'm trying to install Intrepid into a Xen DomU, and for some reason a standard debootstrapped guest fails with 256M of RAM, not sure if it needs all the 512 I bump it to, and people have suggested the alternate installer supposed to require only 128M or 256M.  Is this a known issue, or possible due to my initrd size for Dom0 or somesuch?
<FAJALOU> kitche:  and i doubt that:  it's a bunch of monks ;)
<justizin> i'm using xen-create-image of course, to be simplest, but also built one by hand.
<PMantis> MetaMorfoziS: Go to System --> Preference --> Remote Desktop
<arbir> please help me. i am facing this problem http://pastie.org/346776
<chris78v> what does it mean when it says html rendering is currently disables
<Melancholy> PMantis: same category :)
<PMantis> Melancholy: Yup
<ocRob> gustavo: http://tinyurl.com/7sx4wp
<Promille> hey. is there any program avaiable for analyzing mp3's (i.e. like encspot) ?
<chris78v> ﻿what does it mean when it says html rendering is currently disabled
<arbir> Promille: try audacity
<arbir> i am unable to update my packages. please help me http://pastie.org/346776
<justizin> Promille: also consider picking through apt-cache search audio
<gustavo> thanks let me try
<FAJALOU> kitche:  maybe a space issue?
<Promille> arbir: thanks =)
<ksakjas> trying to boot gparted i get !! Invalid loop location any ideas?
<arbir> Promille: you are welcome! merry Xmas
<justizin> arbir: what sequence of events led up to this message, say, roughly since the last working upgrade? :)
<Promille> arbir: you too!
<hydester> so for hardy (8.04), anybody know why i am getting the beta version of audacity?
<chris78v> ﻿what does it mean when it says html rendering is currently disables
<Promille> encspot
<ocRob> chris78v: what does what mean when what says that
<justizin> hydester: see if there are multiple versions available, perhaps there is a stable package and an unstable package, but apt is choosing the "latest" version.
<arbir> justizin: well.. around 10 days, back, in the middle of an update my PC just rebooted. and then i used somebody's advice here, to somehow resume update.. now again i am having this problem
<justizin> chris78v: yah what says that, when you do what?
<arbir> justizin: can i not rebuild that file ?
<justizin> what advice did you follow?
<hydester> justizin, how do i find out which repo it is wanting to get it from?
<FAJALOU> kitche:  it says the the files 'could not be encoded to the proper format'
<justizin> hydester: try apt-cache search audacity and see what's there, compared it to dpkg -l audacity*
<twofeetwonder> can anyone tell me how to "sign" something with gpg?
<arbir> justizin: i backed up the status file... but that backed up status file was not a good one. we made changes to the status file and re-ran apt-get update
<memimomo> hi, I just did a software upgrade and it wiped out my nvidia .ko module file
<justizin> twofeetwonder: there are lots of good tutorials on that sort of thing, it should be simple enough.  best i could do would be to read the manpage myself, or find a tutorial, and help you through it..
<justizin> twofeetwonder: try finding a simple tutorial, make some progress on it, and let us know if you run into a problem.  i'll probably be around and happy to help.
<memimomo> how do I get that module reinstalled, it's been like a year and forget everything I did
<arbir> justizin: and now, i am not able to install any application , or update ...
<justizin> memimomo: where did that .ko file come from in the first place?
<memimomo> justizin: I forget how I built it the first time
<justizin> arbir: ouch, that doesn't sound fun.  also i'd need to know what changes you made.  any idea who helped you?
<arbir> justizin: is there no way to rebuild this file ? googling made me find this perl script which does it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474587     But i am not trusting it
<justizin> do you have logs of the old convo you could pastebin for me?
<memimomo> but the error I get when I bootup is that it can't find that file
<arbir> justizin: it was somebody called tinman
<arbir> justizin: some, onetinman, or something like that.
<Org-Mode> arbir onetinsoldier ?
<djungelkraem_> how do i change download-directory beyond home in rtorrent? it suggests "./" but i cant go backwars :S
<arbir> Org-Mode: yes yes.. you are right. he was very patient and very helpful...
<justizin> well i'm not expert on this topic, i haven't actually had this problem, but i think i understand it and can help you understand what this script does, probably.
<Org-Mode> he is
<justizin> usually if i find a script i dont want to trust for solving a system-level problem, i just read it and try to step through what it does bit by bit
<justizin> djungelkraem: . is curdir, .. is parent dir.
<FAJALOU> kitche:  it says the the files 'could not be encoded to the proper format'
<gustavo> does any body know how to get handbrake and how to use
<wiretapt> im getting this error:
<memimomo> I tied following directions on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia but my menu doesn't have the "hardware drivers" menu option
<justizin> djungelkraem_: also, can't you just base at / ?
<lucax1> i need some help, cant see imagen from webcam of a laptop from cheese but some other applications work perfect like skype... any ideas?
<wiretapt> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MainMenu".
<djungelkraem_> justizin: how exactly?
<wiretapt> on gnome boot
<justizin> gustavo: last i checked, handbrake is a mac app.
<wiretapt> anyone have any ideas?
<djungelkraem_> justizin: it bases at ./ - i dont want that
<justizin> djungelkraem: i'm not familiar with the app, just helping with basic concepts.
<justizin> is this a gui limiting you?
<justizin> if so, just symlink some dir into your homedir
<ksakjas> anybody use parted magic?
<kitche> !info handbrake | justizin
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in intrepid
<jin> justizin, handbrake also has a gui for Linux
<justizin> i do this on my mac to keep ssh and other keys in an encrypted image
<justizin> jin: ah, wasn't aware.  that's pretty awesome, then. :)
<ToHellWithGA> merry christmas
<gustavo> how is handbrake works you know?
<justizin> oh, i mean, kitche, thanks. :)
<jin> justizin, it is new. ;) it was released a few months ago
<justizin> gustavo: i've only used on mac, maybe kitche knows more? ;)
<arbir> justizin: what do i do now ?
<justizin> arbir: sorry, juggling convos, let me scroll a bit ;)
<gustavo> ok
<genefitz> I am having an issue with Ubuntu. I can see my Vista computer in Ubuntu, but can't see my Ubuntu computer in Vista.
<ToHellWithGA> my function keys (F12, etc.) are not functional on my laptop just after installing ubuntu 8.10
<genefitz> I have the workgroup set like usual, but for some reason it can't be seen in the network manager.
<justizin> arbir: do you have a log of your past convo?  also, have you considered reading this script you don't trust and trying to learn more.
<justizin> this is a really good time for you to strengthen your general unix/apt chops, i'd say.
<jin> ToHellWithGA, redownload the iso and checksum the iso file before you burn to dvd
<justizin> i can spoonfeed you a solution, but you may be back here in 3 days asking other people to answer for what i've told you.
<justizin> also, i don't know one off-hand, so i'd suspect reading some docs and coming up with a more specific question, or something that doesn't work as documented, for help if i am the only person responding to you.
<hydester> here is what apt says:  http://mibbit.com/pb/jxwsFL
<justizin> i have some things to do today myself other than figure out how to rebuild apt's files. ;)
<justizin> though, that is an *awesome* reason that nexenta's apt-clone func is teh super useful.
<ToHellWithGA> jin: i'll see what i can do
<ToHellWithGA> if that doesn't work i'll come back.  thanks
<MatBoy> mhh, no konserve in ubuntu ?
<hydester> audacity 1.3.4 is beta, though.  still not sure where the latest option would be
<arbir> justizin: reading through past things..... i dont really understand that.....
<arbir> justizin: and i was always wondering, is there no way to rebuild this file ?
<justizin> hydester: it's not very clear what you did to check or what the result is.  sharing a conclusion with someone you want help with is not very helpful to them, trying to help you. ;)
<arbir> justizin: even if it takes 1 hr to rebuild this file.. i am prepared to do this
<justizin> if your conclusion is that you're screwed, i can't help you, unless you give me a chance to find some evidence contrary to your conclusion which you've overlooked.
<justizin> arbir: sure, i just don't know how, you need to take this opportunity to learn more about apt, what that file is.
<hydester> justizin, so what should i show you?
<justizin> clearly someone spoonfed you a solution which left me in *less* of an ability to help you
<Promille> hm.. couldnt find out how to determine the bitrate with audacity.. looks to complicated for my simple task :P anyhow know an alternative way?
<justizin> hydester: outp0ut of a full command and what the command was is a good start.
 * Org-Mode wants justizin typing abilities :)
<justizin> apt-cache audacity may show you more than one option for audacity.  if you want a non-beta, you want an older versin.
<arbir> Promille: you have to read audacity man pages..
<justizin> Org-Mode: I took a year-long keyboarding class in 12th grade (about ten years ago) and raced my instructor in the final.
<Org-Mode> lol
<MatBoy> is keep the only best GUI solution for backups on a workstation ?
<justizin> miguel de icaza actually commented that until we chatted the only person he knew who could type faster than him was nat friedman ;d
<hydester> apt-cache showpkg audacity:    http://mibbit.com/pb/fLxUR0
<justizin> hydester: that's not what i asked at all, is it? ;)
<tehloki> I have a pangolin performance from system 76 http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=86 and my bluetooth adapter doesn't seem to exist. What can i do?
<justizin> showpkg probably resolves what apt-get install would, and shows you.
<tehloki> could this be a software issue or is it most likely not functioning?
<justizin> apt-cache search audacity* will have more concise output and contain the information we need to proceed.
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth working on a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop.  I know the dongle works in another machine, and it shows up in lsusb on this one, but still nothing in 'hcitool dev' output.  What can I check next?
<memimomo> ok, i remember now, I used envy to install the nvidia driver
<memimomo> I'm running envy again
<hydester> apt-cache search audacity:  http://mibbit.com/pb/6ZWWtG
<justizin> tehloki, tonyyarusso: honestly my bt just works, but you guys might want to compare notes and learn from each other's challenges.
<justizin> memimomo: if something's missing, thinking about where it came from in the first place is always a good idea.
<justizin> and if something is not provided by apt/dpkg for you, create a tar file with it ;)
<justizin> and, glad i could help, if only minimally.
<tehloki> justizin: i don't have a dongle, there is apparently an internal bluetooth device
<tehloki> the website said the laptop "came with bluetooth"
<tehloki> although it doesn't show up, and not in windows either.
<justizin> tehloki: i just don't know much about configuring or debugging bluetooth.  i bought a little nipple that sits on my netbook when i want to use my apple keyboard ;d
<justizin> not in windows, either, eh?
<justizin> did it come with windows installed?
<hydester> justizin, did you see my apt-cache search?
<Suhail> Anyone know the package to get apache's ab?
<justizin> hydester: sorry must have scrolled off, one sec pls
<bonhoffer> i just changed the sound output (to headset) in "sound preferences" -- but still getting system sound -- how do i 'reboot' the sound preferences?
<tehloki> justizin: no, i ran gparted live and made a new partition and installed winxp on it
<bonhoffer> or force the change to be applied
<justizin> hydester: okay, so, this suggests there is only one version of audacity. there are a good few other apps which you'll find multiple entries for.  python, esp.
<justizin> tehloki: nothing came installed on the machine?
<justizin> or, a vendor linux that you blew away?
<tehloki> justizin: it came with ubuntu.
<justizin> oh, then, i'd call the manufacturer and ask WTF is up with your bluetooth not working. ;)
<tehloki> system76 does that.
<tehloki> i'll do that
<justizin> yah asus does as well on eee i think, and acer seems possibly on the way to
<justizin> sorry i can't help more, but i mean, if you buy something with ubuntu on it, make those guys tell you. :)
<justizin> i know that probably wont get you fixed on xmas day, thoug
<justizin> i say find ubuntu usb howto or something.
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hydester> justizin, my real issue is this beta version of audacity uses portaudio19 and doesn't seem to output audio.  so i tried the last stable version (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/audacity/audacity_1.2.6-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb) which works great.  just was hoping for a more elegant way via apt instead of having to download debs
<hydester> which then got my wondering why beta was in the main distro source anyway
<FAJALOU> kitche: it's because my mp3 player only supports mp3 encoding... so i found how to encode in banshee in mp3.   thanks for your help
<justizin> hydester: yah it's really a shame that a beta is in the LTS repository, i'd say, personally, that might be worthy of a bug report.  even if someone disputes, you might push and get a policy change or something.
<hydester> justizin, fair enough.
<justizin> hydester: you might be able to put that in your own repo, but it still won't be the latest 'audacity' package, you'd have to force a ver#, which is at least as much trouble as just dpkg -i
<justizin> read about PPA if not famil
<will00> does anyone know how to install from source in cygwin?
<vitor> I have a problem: When I type my WEP key to connect to a wireless network, Ubuntu keeps telling me to reenter the key
<vitor> even when its correct
<RO9> Does anyone know how to change my WORKGROUP  from WORKGROUP to HOMEGROUP?
<Org-Mode> does anyone have a working 'recordmydestop' that records sounds as well? IF so can you look on the recordmydesktop sound settings and tell me what you have in it?
<justizin> will00: not sure this is the most likely place for you to find an answer.
<vitor> I have a problem: When I type my WEP key to connect to a wireless network, Ubuntu keeps telling me to reenter the key
<memimomo> ok, got my nvidia driver back with envy. great! now I have one more problem to tackle. I have an old hp 890c printer. It has a parralel port connection. I have a usb to parallel connection. But the printer is not getting recognized. Any way to get this working?
<koshar3> vitor its case sensitive
<vitor> koshar3: Why does it reprompt me even though the WEP key is correct?
<avocado> vitor: 64bit vs 128?
<koshar3> RO9 sys >admin > networking > general tab domain name = networkname
<some_nick> i test
<some_nick> цц
<koshar3> RO9 however if you have a wins server it should get the server name automaticly
<some_nick> Ó©Ó©
<koshar3> vitor i would suspect it is not correct
<vitor> avocado: The options the Ubuntu 8.10 network manager gives me are: 40 bit/128 bit; or 128 bit and I tried both and they didn't work
<vitor> koshar3: I'm 100% sure the key itself is correct
<RO9> koshar sys>admin>network tools doesnt have gen tab
<justizin> vitor: i have the same issue, when i leave my wifi network, and walk back in, it asks for the pw again, but is saved.  i just click 'accept'
<sony> is there a way to double klick a window with a touchpad and drag it long distances without losing the lock on that window?
<Jack_Sparrow> sony, I just use alt when I click
<justizin> sony: that may be a tall order simply due to human and haptic input limitations..
<justizin> like, double tapping is clumsy, fingers aren't precise.
<vitor> justizin: It reprompts me every time, and it doesn't accept
<AshTray-> To to grep model name from /proc/cpuinfo ?
<ocRob> vitor: are you sure your using the right encryption type?
<sony> Jack_Sparrow: how do you do that with the alt button'?
<rap> aaaa hi to all
<vitor> ocRob: I'm currently using WEP encryption
<ocRob> wep 40/128 bit key, wep 128 passphrase, dynamic wep?
<mo> whats the easiest way to get ALSA 7.1 upmix for every programm
<rap> men what it?
<rap> <?
<rap> Error_Reporting(E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE);
<rap> $dt=date('Y-m-d_[H:i:s]');
<rap> $text=$_POST['data'];
<rap> $ip = getenv ("REMOTE_ADDR");
<FloodBot1> rap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vitor> ocRob: I've tried wep 40/128 bit and wep 128 and both don't accept the key
<justizin> vitor: what cipher, though? many are supported, not all are supported by everyone.
<ocRob> vitor: try dynamic
<justizin> dynamic++
<djungelkraem_> where should the rtorrent config file be stored?
<koshar3> RO9 general
<Jack_Sparrow> sony, hold the alt key down and left click anywhere in the window and drag it
<ocRob> vitor: cat /var/log/messages | grep wlan0
<mamat_> i upgraded recently to 8.10... my printer now seems to scale printout by small (but very problematic) factor. anyone knows what's going on?
<Guest31283> Ó©
<Guest31283> i test
<ocRob> guess dynamic did it :p
<ksakjas> i cant figure this out. when i boot gparted i get invalid loop location: /gparted.dat im pretty sure its b/c im using a sata dvd rom. any work around for this?
<spottedzebra> need to know how to get the network icon that usually appears in the upper right hand corner of the desktop at default settings
<spottedzebra> the one that gives you the list of avaliable networks
<qdinar> ???
<qdinar> ööö
<qdinar> hello
<qdinar>  i am testing
<ocRob> spottedzebra: nm-applet
<spottedzebra> ocRob: is that a command for the terminal
<ocRob> spottedzebra: yes
<ocRob> spottedzebra: alt+f2
<rootard> I've noticed an increasing number of timeouts to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80. Not sure if anyone in this room knows where that info should go or not?
<spottedzebra> ocRob: alt+f2 ?
<ocRob> spottedzebra: yeah, hit alt+f2, a box will pop up and type 'nm-applet'
<RO9> does anyone know how to change the domain name in 8.10?
<spottedzebra> ocRob: oh yea i know how to get to terminal and everything but thanks for the short cut
<rap> fuck to all
<rap> bb
<wp_> anyone got experiance with changing permitions for a vfat file system on a portable device??... it is for my new Sony NWZ-A815, but I am not able to load music unto it else that I am in root mode,... I were adwiced to use Amarok, and are trying that (but got myself into some configuration problems that I am trying to solve)... but I am still curius to find out how to change to permitions
<spottedzebra> whats the channel name for ubuntu off topic
<Slart> wp_: usually you add something to the mount command (in /etc/fstab)
<bonhoffer> is there a  way to delete all files in a directory tree that are not *.txt files?
<Slart> wp_: I'm not sure of the syntax.. man mount or man fstab might have more
<Org-Mode> !ot | spottedzebra here ya go :)
<ubottu> spottedzebra here ya go :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> bonhoffer: yes.. something with "find" might work
<wp_> Slart: will try that ;)
<bonhoffer> something like: find . -name_not "*.txt" -exec rm {} \;
<bonhoffer> not sure how to do the name_not . . .
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some trouble getting bluetooth working on a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop.  I know the dongle works in another machine, and it shows up in lsusb on this one, but still nothing in 'hcitool dev' output.  What can I check next?
<hischild> uhoh big guy
<anigma> you're on fire today Jack_Sparrow ;)
<Slart> bonhoffer: ah.. why not try something like a fancy regexp.. !(\.txt) sounds like something to try
<bonhoffer> i imagine it is a regex, so find . -name !( . . .yeah
<Slart> bonhoffer: try it with something a bit less fatal than "rm" first.. echo might be nice
<Slart> bonhoffer: there might be a switch to negate the function of the regexp too..
<Stanlin> HELP when i boot, the load bar stucks in the middle , then i need to hit CTRL + ALT + DEL to force it to continue and boot, but now the computer has no VIDEO drivers, slow, etc. How can i check what went wrong during the boot?
<bonhoffer> yeah -- having trouble negating it
<alkino> hi all
<booncer> any 1 know what distro duz the wireless stuff
<alkino> i got a problem with the install of ubuntu
<fbc> does ubuntu have an AUTOMATOR like application? You know with a gui?
<alkino> someone can help me ?
<bonhoffer> find . \! -cnewer date_marker
<bonhoffer> interesting . . .
<ocRob> bonhoffer: why not mv all the *.txt files out of the directory tree
<donavan> I am trying to get tv working on a card that was given to me but I dont even know where to start  anyone ?
<jussi01_> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<cobalto> hi at all
<donavan> booncer: what wireless stuff ?  if you just mean a wireless connection I am using 8.10 with wifi right now
<wp_> Slart: there is a -t flag for mount that enable me to specify the filesystem type, did that and it showed no errors... but it did not enable me to change the permitions... the one that adviced me to use Anarok said that vfat does not suport the change permition command
<justizin> alkino: what problem?
<justizin> alkino: btw it's usually better to just present your problem than to say you have a problem and ask if anyone is willing to help. ;)
<Slart> wp_: sure there isn't another parameter for setting the default user for all files?
<booncer> nah theres a distro thats full of wireless tools cant remember what its called tho
<Stanlin> SOS
<bonhoffer> i am so yak shaving . ..
<justizin> more people will answer a question than commit to answering a question they haven't heard.
<alkino> i have 2 hdd : 1 ide and 1 sata, i power on the live cd and want to install, but i can only work on the ide
<donavan> jussi01:  yeah I saw that but my card is a PCIx and the site says it deals with PCI ... is it still useful info?
<alkino> ok justizin :$
<bonhoffer> trying to learn find so i can troubleshoot ruby . . .
<fbc> does ubuntu have an AUTOMATOR like application? You know like the one on a MAC with a gui?
<justizin> alkino: odd, what sort of chipset / sata controller do you have?
<justizin> sata is certainly supported in ubuntu installer.
<DefamedPrawn> 10 hours to make an .iso with DeVeDe. Is that in any way exceptional? I have a Celeron 2800, with 1Gb RAM.
<jussi01_> donavan: Im guessing it is...
<cobalto> one ask , i have firefox but with superuser the browser sails and with normal user don't sails, what are the problem?
<alkino> justizin: yes it is, when i got only sata i can install on it, but now when i have the both i cannot
<alkino> its not a problem of controller :)
<jennifer> so i have an atheros wifi card (ibm made) - there's some hardware drivers that were installed for it, but i don't "see" any networks - do i have to use ndiswrapper + win drivers?
<donavan> booncer: yeah I know what your talking about and for the life of me I cant remember the name of it but I know the FBI was using it for some things a while back and I think I read about it on endgadge
<cobalto> sorry for my english
<donavan> booncer: sorry engadget
<bonhoffer> is there a way to use find that excludes directory names?
<fbc> donavan, booncer , i think fbi was using knoppix
<justizin> bonhoffer: man find, i'm pretty sure it has exclude ability, or you can pipe through grep -v, which i often do, to remove entries containing any string.  with egrep always, grep sometimes, you can do something like grep -v ^/some/path.*$
<justizin> this says "exclude anything beginning in /some/path followed by any number of characters matching any pattern, including none.
<jkenn337> hello. has anyone had any luck getting ubuntu 8.10 to work on a Dell dimension 8200? Ubuntu just hangs at bootup for me. I am blind, and can't see the screen, so have no idea what's going on. but I read that regular Debian works fine. any ideas?
<sthiago> 'lo, I'm having a problem to even start X upon a VIA chrome9 (ubuntu 8.10). The X just show me 3 optios to try fixing it, but none worked. Can anyone help me? :)
<jennifer> so i have an atheros wifi card (ibm made) - there's some hardware drivers that were installed for it, but i don't "see" any networks - do i have to use ndiswrapper + win drivers?
<booncer> yeh jennifer
<joshua__> pheddele
<joshua__> oops
<jennifer> booncer, yes?
<bonhoffer>  find . -type f \! -name "*.el" -exec rm -f {} \; <-- worked well
<booncer> yep
<Zharf> hi, does ubuntu livecd  come with k3b?
<cwillu> bonhoffer, um?
<joshua__> does anyone know of a terminal command for checking the installed audio card?
<booncer> itslike that when i install wifi hardwares listed works when li--ndiswrapper has the win drivers
<matthias__> hi why does my zen pöayer does not show up at connection by usb ???
<fbc> Someones handing me down their toshiba qosmio and was wondering how it works under 8.10. Anyone using a toshiba qosmio?
<wp_> how I am able to find the gid on a group?
<matthias__> player ...
<booncer> stoopid mini keyb lol
<Zharf> actually, I guess it doens't, should probably check kubuntu instead... anyone have an idea about that?
<Zzeiss> joshua__: hmmm... iwlist?
#ubuntu 2008-12-26
<wp_> Slart: thx... I found something that I maybe can use ;9
<fbc> does ubuntu have an AUTOMATOR like application? You know like the one on a MAC with a gui?
<Slart> wp_: alright.. what was it?
<Stanlin> help, how can i debug booting problems???
<jkenn337> hey, if anyone can help me get ubuntu up and running on my dell dimension8200 can you email me at jkenn337@gmail.com?
<Delvien> Stanlin whats the issue?
<Slart> fbc: I don't know about the others but I have no idea what you're talking about.. I'm .. using ubuntu.. *surprise* =)
<wp_> found the gid
<jkenn337> that's, jkenn337@gmail.com ... my name is Josh.
<fbc> Stanlin, there's alog that get created upon boot, you might want to check that
<Slart> wp_: that sounds familiar
<sthiago> Anyone succeded running 8.10 under a VIA chrome9 HC igp?
<Stanlin> Delvien: my ATI drivers are missing, the boot hangs, but pushing CTRL + ALT+ DEL continues and boots, but i have no clue where is stucked, is there a way to remove the splash Ubuntu logo and follow the booting messages?
<fbc> Slart, ? what are you talking about? which question were you responding to?
<Delvien> Stalin boot to recovery mode from grub
<matthias__> how can i check if an unit is recognized by ubuntu but not mounted ??
<fbc> Stanlin, SYSTEM>>ADMINISTRATION>>system log
<Delvien> matthias__: unit?
<matthias__> by the USB port
<Slart> fbc: "does ubuntu have an AUTOMATOR like application? You know like the one on a MAC with a gui?" I have no idea what AUTOMATOR is..
<matthias__> Delvien:  yes i have bought an Zen mp3 player but when i connectthe supplided USB able no icon show up on the desktop ...
<Stanlin> fbc thanks
<Delvien> matthias__: in a terminal "mount" without quotes, pastebin the results
<sthiago> Is it even possible to run chrome9? i cant even get to any  useful screen, on recovery mode i can run root command line, but my attempts didn't work..
<matthias__> Delvien:  okey hold on ...
<[e]Lement> Is there any quick way in Gnome to change the default icon size, and how far they are spaced apart in columns?
<fbc> Slart,  Ahh.. automator is a macro language for the interface.. for example you right click on a file and have it open up in gimp change it into sepia and save it as a gif then open it in thunderbird and attach it to an email
<fbc> Slart, On a mac it's very powerful and you can automate alot of tedious tasks.
<matthias__> Delvien: http://pastebin.com/d6d8768ff
<Slart> fbc: ahh.. well..that sounds very handy.. the only thing I've seen that even comes close would be xmacro.. but I think it's a bit more primitive
<spottedzebra> went to ubuntu off topic but they were not helpful. my ext hd recently stopped mounting on windows and ubuntu, the last os it mounted to was ubuntu. it has been experienced to normal usage except dropped a few times ( but i think this is normal, some dont)
<hischild> Slart, that's called command line?
<Slart> fbc: but I most linux people would use a script
<Delvien> matthias__: ok, doesnt look like its recognizing the mp3 player, do a "dmesg" in a terminal and pastebin the results
<fbc> Slart, yeah but you can't script inside a program.. you can write a script that will open gimp, but not control it once it's open. right?
<spottedzebra> any ideas would be greatly appericated
<Slart> fbc: never say never with linux.. most stuff has some kind of python interface or similar
<Delvien> spottedzebra: could be that the Hardware failed, is it plugged in right now?
<hischild> fbc, but you can use a script to do whatever you would want to have done. Besides, most apps understand CLI commands.
<Slart> fbc: and lets not forget.. everything you can do in Gimp you can probably do with imagemagick =)
<spottedzebra> Delvien, no but i can get it if you have any ideas
<Delvien> spottedzebra: get it, plug it in
<justizin> fbc: learn about gnustep if you like mac-style of development, both are based on NeXTStep.
<spottedzebra> one second
<justizin> also etoile for progressively similar desktop env
<sthiago> VIA Chrome9 on 8.10 ne1?
<justizin> have to build both from source, no ubuntu packages, to get latest code working, very interesting, not sure how stable.
<wp_> Slart: I dound a command under the vfat sying "       uid=value and gid=value" but how do I use that to make gid 46? I tried gid=46, gid 46 and 46 without results
<matthias__> Delvien:  http://pastebin.com/d1e7ae445
 * justizin has thought of building a GNOMEStep env to have ObjC and CoreFoundation+friend wrapped around GNOME.
<Slart> wp_: I'm not sure.. have you tried googling for it? there must be some kind of tutorial out there
<spottedzebra> ocRob, you still in here
<dbu> hi, this is a gstreamer question, what package do i need to run the gstreamer plugin ffenc_h264p i have gstreamer0.10-plugins- good,ugly,bad,ffmpeg, but it is not in the list in gst-inspect...
<fbc> Slart, justizin , Yeah, i was just hoping there was something user friendly already made. That maybe even included a wizard that would walk you through creating your first macro or something of the like.
<spottedzebra> Delvien, plugged in. ps im in windows
<wp_> Slart: I have seen this kind of documentation before in the man pages, but never had to use it... but I google it then
<Delvien> matthias__: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd & new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd |||| Do you have your bios set to non-standard full/low speed?
<justizin> fbc: the environment isn't architecturally similar.  automator relies upon the NeXTStep-derived APIs in OSX's Cocoa..
<matthias__> Delvien:  just like to ask you, i have in my linux at work dissabled some tty:s but do not remeber if i did the same here ???, do not think so, i have an USB hub connected top the computer and working but still can i, i have 6 usb connections on the computer and right now using 2 USB ports connected
<justizin> sadly, Apple just isn't as excited about F/OSS as I wish they were.  I love my mac's UI, and my ubuntu's console.  it's a sad divergene IMO. :/
<Delvien> spottedzebra:I don't assist with windows, can you boot into linux?
<justizin> I mean the freakin' company barely cares about selling computers since the iPhone came out.
<matthias__> Delvien:  to be honest i have not made any changes in BIOS, this is an Dell laptop, what cna i do right now ???
<Delvien> matthias__: Well lets label that as a possibilty, can you plug it into the port on the computer
 * justizin is afraid OSX will go the way of amiga and be something most folks never see, but hear about from wrinkled geeks
<justizin> (and which isn't, thusly, able to positively influence continued development)
<Slart> fbc: mm.. there might very well be something out there but I haven't seen it.. and I think the demand isn't that big since most people would just go with a command line tool instead of starting a clunky interface
<fbc> justizin, I know linux would have something better to build off of.  I'm not worried about that.
<justizin> you're wrong, sorry.
<Delvien> matthias__: still reading over your dmesg. pastebin the results of dmesg | grep -i usb please
<spottedzebra> Delvien, yea do you know the terminal command for the applet; its something like /nm -applet but im not sure if that is right
<justizin> linux is a kernel, it has absolutely nothing to do with the 1970s-style gui we use.
<Slart> fbc: but if you're just going to play with images I would recommend imagemagick.. it does all kinds of tricks.. there are easy command line apps for sending mail too
<spottedzebra> Delvien, in ubuntu
<xtknight> dbu, you mean x264enc?
<justizin> NeXT is the only interesting tech advancement since then in GUI autonomy, and it's only ever been very accepted as OSX.  assuming that our foreward-looking licensing stance, as a community, means we'll have Apple's advancements is a logical fallacy.  We only leave the door open for Apple to use Linux and license more freely.
<xtknight> or at least that's an alternative you may use
<Delvien> spottedzebra: Plug in the usb and in a terminal "dmesg | grep -i usb" without quotes, pastebin the results
<wp_> A man page problem... I have use flags like -a -t -Th before now... but now I got to use a flag called gid=value.... how to use that? tried a lot of combos without succes
<dbu> xtknight: maybe, but shouldn't i have ffenc_h264p?
<xtknight> dbu, otherwise you may need to compile gstreamer ffmpeg plugin with h264 support inside it.  or something like that.  maybe ./configure options ubuntu has not enabled, or maybe the plugin isnt enabled in that version of gstreamer
<xtknight> dbu, im not sure what the p at the end is for?
<dbu> xtknight: me neither.
<dbu> :P
<dbu> 1080p quality maybe?
<Delvien> matthias__: I didnt really see anything in your dmesg to say that it was or was not recognizing your mp3 player, is this a brand new one? (guessing since its christmas
<Slart> wp_: here's an example.. /dev/sda3       /mnt/fat32       vfat       users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0
<spottedzebra> Delvien, sorry wrong idea there, i need the command for ubuntu to get the applet that tells you what networks are avaliable near you, im not in ubuntu ... yet
<Slart> wp_: that's for fstab
<xtknight> dbu, perhaps.  googling it yields no results.  so i think ffmpeg_h264 would naturally include both progressive and interlaced support though.  anyway, i suggest trying gstreamer and ffmpeg cvs to isolate problem areas
<Orchid`> erver/join #winehq
<xtknight> ffenc_h264 i mean
<matthias__> Delvien: http://pastebin.com/d14f85327 the Zen player is connected and the charging icon is turned on but nothing else ...
<Delvien> matthias__: model number?
<Slart> wp_: also this page has some info.. and more links http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<Delvien> spottedzebra: Im confused then, werent you haveing a HDD issue?
<dbu> xtknight: ty.
<wp_> Slart: hmmmm... so i have to write "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Sony gid=46" to get it working?
<Delvien> matthias__: jeeeez how long has your laptop been on?
<hischild> Delvien, yes he was
<xtknight> yup
<Slart> wp_: those commands were for fstab.. I think it's different when using the mount command.. hang on
<Delvien> spottedzebra: nm-applet --sm-disable
<matthias__> Delvien:  a couple of hours seeing movies ...
<sthiago> Chome9 is possible? :)
<Delvien> matthias__: i see alot of disconnects.
<Delvien> matthias__: what's the model of the Zen?
<matthias__> Delvien: well i have some problems eith the wireless so i am connected by cable and nit wirelessly ...
<wp_> Slart: I am reading your wiki now... and If I change the fstab then I don't need to write a specifik mount command every time, but maybe I am so lucky that it will auto mount my device?
<spottedzebra> Delvien, thats what i needed thanks
<Slart> wp_: I think it will be "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Sony -o uid=XXX,gid=XXX" or something like that
<Delvien> spottedzebra: run that with alt F2 or with & at the end of it in the terminal
<matthias__> Delvien: hmmm, stupid question but i can not see any model number on it or on the package but let me see the manual
<Delvien> matthias__: IOW: name of the player, it shouldnt just say ZEN, if so, I want to smite that company.
<Slart> wp_: I don't think you can just set the gid.. but I'm not sure.. as I said.. I've never played around with fat32 enough
<pr0nGuy> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time.  Is someone available who can guide me through?
<matthias__> Delvien:  ZEN CREATIVE with 2.5 inch scrren
<matthias__> screen
<savvas> wp_: why don't you use ext3?
<Delvien> slart wp_ like so "/dev/sdd1       /media/external vfat users,defaults,umask=000 0 0
<Delvien> slart wp_ thats for my external drive, usb HDD to be exact.
<Slart> Delvien: ah...nice
<Delvien> matthias no model number?
<piksi> pr0nGuy: i'm leaving in a sec but in most cases there's not much to guide through. burn the ISO to a cd with e.g. infrarecorder and boot it up, follow the instructions
<savvas> pr0nGuy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<piksi> pr0nGuy: first boot from the cd to the desktop to see that all devices are detected etc
<matthias__> Delvien:  let me check got it as an christmas present ...
<pr0nGuy> I already put the disk in and I just started, but I'm sure I'll have some ?s.
<piksi> pr0nGuy: and there are good well written walkthroughs on the net (on ubuntus site etc)
<grndslm> #ubuntu has gotten too big
<Delvien> matthias__: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=creative+zen+2.5&oe=utf-8&cid=10599385693200212576#ps-sellers ?
<Delvien> grndslm: you get used to it. Lots of coffee, and lots of ocular damage.
<savvas> grndslm: that's usually good :)
<wp_> Delvien savvas slart: The problem is that everytime I mount my vfat drive i am not able to chmod it to 777, (So I am able to load/save music files unto it) it accepts the command but nothing happens
<pr0nGuy> piksi: I just started the installation, but I'll ask when there is something I don'tunderstand.
<Delvien> wp_ pastbin your /etc/fstab, and also, how are you mounting it?
<Delvien> wp_ slart i missed half the convo, sorry for butting in
<savvas> wp_: ok, why don't you format your drive to ext3 ? I don't know the situation, but if you need it for windows, you can use the fs-driver: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Slart> Delvien: no worries =)
<matthias__> Delvien:  a lot like that one but with 2Gb of memmory ...
<UnknownUser56> c
<Delvien> savvas shouldnt need that, if its fat32, vfat mounting works fine
<wp_> Delvien savvas slart:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Sony -o uid=1000,gid=1000 http://pastebin.com/d18b2139d
<Delvien> wp_ why are u using uid and gid to mount? just curious
<pr0nGuy> I'm at the "Prepare Disk Space".  I'm not sure which option to chose.
<spottedzebra> Delvien: i am not in the ubuntu os
<Delvien> spottedzebra: ok?
<wp_> Delvien savvas slart: the specific purpose is that it is my sony NWZ-A815 mp3-player I try to mount and load with all my good music... and I don't think its software is to happy getting formatted?
<matthias__> Delvien:  the 2GB version is the one, it is the same but less internal memory
<Slart> wp_: here's a thread that looks promising.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-333357.html
<savvas> wp_: point taken :)
<Elling_> so, im completely new to ubuntu, is installing a usb-stick wireless network adapter as hard as it seems? or am i missing something fundamental? i've done some research into ndiswrapper, but im having trouble getting the instructed terminal commands to work
<memimomo> I'm getting this message after trying to get updates: "The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences."
<Delvien> in your fstab, append: "/dev/sdb1 /media/Sony vfat users,defaults,umask000 0 0" reboot and see if that works.
<spottedzebra> Delvien: here is the command and pastebin of what you told me http://paste.ubuntu.com/92980/
<wp_> Delvien: "echo /dev/sdb1 /media/Sony vfat users,defaults,umask000 0 0 >> /etc/fstab"??
<savvas> Elling_: did you check out the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Delvien> wp_ "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Delvien> wp_ paste, save, close, reboot
<Delvien> spottedzebra: you need to be in ubuntu for me to help you with this.
<spottedzebra> Delvien: i am
<Delvien> spottedzebra: You are confusing, you just said you werent. ok. one sec
<Delvien> spottedzebra: in a terminal "mount" pastebin results of that command
<matthias__> Delvien:  seems i  found in the forum that some program is needed to be installed if that is tru, let m check ...
<Delvien> memimomo: add any new repos lately?
<Delvien> matthias__: Zens require a "sync" program ive im not mistaken
<memimomo> Delvien: no, but I did do some kind of upgrade
<memimomo> I'm still on feisty fawn
<wp_> Delvien savvas slart: I will try that... but I am going to bed now... thx for the help
<Delvien> memimomo: whoa
<Delvien> memimomo: those repos may not be available anymore
<Delvien> wp_ anytime
<memimomo> Delvien: so what do I do?
<Slart> wp_: you're welcome
<Delvien> memimomo: did your upgrade break anything?
<matthias__> Delvien:  i saw this on the forum" ou will need to install "libnjb5" to allow the other programs to access the Zen"
<memimomo> delvien: it broke my nvidia drivers but I recoverd with envy
<Delvien> matthias__: well there you go, "sudo apt-get install libnjb5"
<matthias__> Delvien:  but does it have to do with mount the unit ???
<spottedzebra> Delvien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92983/, here is the command and pastebin of "mount"
<Delvien> memimomo: I wouldnt worry about it too much then, revert to normal repos and if it gives you too much trouble dist upgrade to the next version.
<Delvien> matthias__: probably. a "handshake" is often required for these wacky mp3 players
<memimomo> Delvien: how do I revert to a "normat" repository. I didn't touch the sources.list file
<Stanlin> fbc what is the logs im looking for booting?
<Delvien> spottedzebra: is the usb HDD plugged in?
<matthias__> Delvien:  the Ipod works right out of the box and some cheaper no display players ...
<spottedzebra> Delvien: yes
<Delvien> memimomo: if you havent changed anything, my best guess is the feisty repos are temporarily broken or no longer maintained.
<GreedyB> Does anyone know how to use Maximus for Ubuntu Remix
<GreedyB> ?
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<matthias__> Delvien:  another question if i like to convert movies to this screen size any default player that does that ?
<Delvien> Slart memimomo well theres the answer, thanks slart
<Slart> memimomo: support ended in october.. I think there is an old repository archived somewhere..
<memimomo> Delvien: so what do I do? change the sources.list and upgrade?
<Slart> memimomo: I've seen it mentioned before.. but I don't remember the url
<memimomo> hmmm
<Delvien> matthias__: you have to remember, the zen is a less popular player, therefore not alot of people are working on 3rd party apps/drivers to make it work. Ipod is the most popular and most used mp3 player
<Delvien> memimomo: sec, ill get you the command.
<memimomo> Delvien: I think I am going to have to do this another day. running out of time. I can just google it
<memimomo> thanks for your help
<matthias__> Delvien:  okey, thanks i will get back to you to tell me about this full speed thing on the USBs you told me in a while if you still are there just let me install this perogram from synoptics ...
<Delvien> memimomo: in a terminal "gksu update-manager -d" on the top it should have "upgrade distro" or something, I do mine by terminal
<memimomo> ok, thanks a lot
<Delvien> matthias__:  in the bios, there is an option for "high speed usb" just check it out, not sure if that could or could not be it.
<koshar3> how could i log events from a live session? could i mount a usb drive and pipe the dmesg outputs to a file on that? because the standard /var/ will be in dynamic ram and wont be able to be accessed on subsequent boots??
<matthias__> Delvien:  ok
<ruhaan_jslip> merry christmas all
<ruhaan_jslip> i have a qestion
<hansel> I am Jewish...
<ruhaan_jslip> *question
<Delvien> hanel So?
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way to cap HDD usage for a users home folder?
<Slart> memimomo: ah.. found it.. it's called  old-releases.ubuntu.com
<hansel> !quota | ruhaan_jslip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<Tory> Happy holidays Hansel :)
<hansel> I was joking... :P  I dont celebrate Hannukah... or anything for that matter.
<spottedzebra> Delvien: yes the was plugged in when i excuted that command
<spottedzebra> Delvien: yes the hdd was plugged in when i excuted that command
<Delvien> spottedzebra: Is there activity on the HDD?
<ruhaan_jslip> so is there a way or not?
<zamba> is it possible to view the NAT table on a NAT-gateway?
<hansel> zamba - is it running Linux?
<spottedzebra> Delvien: do you mean is it running/spinning?... yes
<zamba> hansel: yup
<Delvien> ruhaan_jslip: could create a seperate partition and have that be your /home folder
<hansel> iptables -t nat -L
<Delvien> spottedzebra: usually external usbs have an activity light
<ruhaan_jslip> Delvien: that wud be difficult to do with 4 user accounts
<zamba> hansel: no, i mean the NAT table as the dynamic entries of NAT-ed connections
<spottedzebra> Delvien: i moved it to look at it and it mounted all on its own...
<matthias__> i will get back, will restart computer
<zamba> hansel: i'm trying to debug ssh connection problems..
<Aframester> is it possible to run OS X on a virtual setup?
<matthias__> Delvien:  thanks will restart computer and see if it get mounted ...
<hansel> zamba - I think you need to get http://freshmeat.net/projects/iptstate/
<Delvien> matthias__: k
<zamba> hansel: if i establish connections directly from my laptop to a remote end, the connection gets terminated whenever i send lots of data to the end.. but if i first ssh to the gateway and from there establish the connection to the remote end, it works just fine
<Delvien> spottedzebra: might wanna check the cables
<Delvien> spottedzebra:  could be faulty connection or loose :)
<spottedzebra> Delvien: whats up with that, it does have a pretty crappy cable
<Delvien> spottedzebra: I'm guessing thats the culprit
<zamba> hansel: oh! looks interesting
<Aframester> is that a no on the OS X solution?
<Delvien> ruhaan_jslip: I dont think what you are wanting exists atm, there are ways to do it, but it's difficult ..
<Delvien> ruhaan_jslip: this is what i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889765
<irgumborg> hi
<irgumborg> is there an easy way to add own programs to the ubuntu (live) cd?
<Org-Mode> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<spottedzebra> Delvien: ok thanks ill have to invest in a new one
<irgumborg> thx
<Delvien> spottedzebra: np
<Jonty_> why can't I install katapult? what has it been replaced with?
<zamba> i have another problem.. i'm running flashhybrid on a router where i run the os from flash memory.. when trying to remount / in ro mode, i get the following error:
<zamba> mount: / is busy
<Delvien> Jonty_ might want to ask the guys in #kubuntu, if that is a KDE app
<zamba> so some process is keeping / busy
<Jonty_> Delvien: ok
<zamba> how can i figure out which?
<Delvien> zamba why are you trying to mount / as RO? thats the dir that you are running your OS in
<hansel> zamba - you cant unmount then remount your root filesystem...
<hansel> you need to change the settings in /etc/fstab then reboot if you really want it ro for whatever reason
<Org-Mode> zamba: think of / as C:\windows
<Delvien> only better
<Delvien> :D
<Org-Mode> yea! :)
<zamba> Delvien: this is flashybrid
<savvas> Org-Mode: you can set c:\windows files as read-only while it's mounted :P
<zamba> i guess that's for hansel and Org-Mode as well
<IndyGunFreak> any good movies that just came out on DVD?
<bazhang> ot?
<hansel> IndyGunFreak: this isn't really a channel for offtopic discussion...
<savvas> zamba: I think you're trying to use the chroot command?
<mib_45uzc2> I just leased an ubuntu 8.10 server, installed ubuntu-desktop on it, now it will not boot up properly and I can't access it, the datacenter guys sent me this "Your server freezes while loading the Ubuntu Desktop (Xfree86). We booted in single mode to start networking but it will not start. Please send instruction on how to stop XFree from loading."
<Org-Mode> savvas: maybe so, but im trying to tell him / is important
<Delvien> zamba "flashybrid is a Debian package that automates use of a flash disk as the root filesystem." You still dont want / as ro. You wont be able to do much, and could run into huge errors"
<IndyGunFreak> hansel: oh crap man, sorry,,, i thought i was in club-ubuntu
<ksakjas> does the livecd have gparted on it?
<mgolisch> i think it does
<mgolisch> if not install it
<IndyGunFreak> i've been doing that w/ more frequency more lately,
<zamba> Delvien: 'mountro' is a command for mounting / in ro mode.. it then bind mounts parts of the ramfs over /
<mgolisch> provided you have internet
<hansel> mib_45uzc2: have them remove that package.. :)
<ksakjas> mgolisch: i dont on that machine, and i have blank cd lift
<Delvien> mib_45uzc2: My first question, why install non-server ubuntu to a server?
<hansel> mib_45uzc2: running a GUI on a server is NOT a good idea btw... eats up all sorts of resources unnecessarily.
<zamba> Delvien: believe me, it works
<Delvien> hansel mib_45uzc2  I agree with hansel, thats where i was going
<zamba> Delvien: # mount
<zamba> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (ro,errors=remount-ro)
<Delvien> zamba, well ok :P
<zamba> /ram/tmp on /tmp type none (rw,bind)
<zamba> /ram/etc on /etc type none (rw,bind)
<irgumborg> can i do this whole live cd remastering using a live cd? :)
<irgumborg> i mean without installing ubuntu first
<mib_45uzc2> thanks
<zamba> and then every vital part of the filesystem is mounted with --bind from ramfs
<Andre_Gondim> how may i send a message to pc in the same network, like a pop-up?
<Delvien> irgumborg: I don't believe you can
<zamba> tmpfs, i mean
<zamba> so my question is still: how do i see which process is blocking /?
<spottedzebra> Delvien: switched out the cables and still nothing
<zamba> 'lsof'?
<savvas> irgumborg: you'll need a second cd drive probably to burn it, because the one with the live cd will be locked :)
<hansel> Andre_Gondim: you will need to install software to do that... or you can SSH to the box and you can create popups to :0 (their desktop) using some sort of create window command...
<Flannel> irgumborg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<irgumborg> savvas: i could save the iso to the hard drive
<Delvien> spottedzebra: I think your usb HDD is faulty, if it mount with you touching it, and not other times.
<savvas> irgumborg: try it ;)
<irgumborg> yeah, i won't, probably
<precision_> I need help mounting my cdrom...when I go to "Places", then "computer", then double click on the "cd-rw/dvd-rom" icon, I get the error message "There is probably no media in the drive", but there *is* a cdrom in there!
<savvas> why not? i think you can make one
<hansel> Andre_Gondim: but if you want to use net send messages like in Windows you will need to install a piece of software to do that...
<Delvien> spottedzebra: in other words, I dont think its software related
<irgumborg> i take it right that ubuntu can be installed onto a USB stick?
<spottedzebra> Delvien: is it time to look at the warranty and see if i can get a new one then?
<savvas> irgumborg: you might have better results if you boot from a USB with it, and remaster it as you go
<Andre_Gondim> hansel, what is the program?
<Delvien> spottedzebra: Probably.
<savvas> irgumborg: I don't know if it will work though heh
<spottedzebra> sh*t
<precision_> I've looked everywhere online to solve this cdrom problem, but I am becoming more infuriated by the day!
<precision_> can you please help?
<johnzorn> what could be the reason   I cant resolve hostnames?
<irgumborg> if i could install it onto a usb stick that would be fine for me
<irgumborg> than i wouldn't need a live cd or anything
<hansel> Andre_Gondim:  man xmessage if you just want to create popups from an SSH session...
<Delvien> precision_: have you tried another cdrom drive?
<ch33zer> Could I get some help with installing? I am trying to put 8.10 (32 bit) on an old laptop. I can't get into the graphical environment (it just hangs) so I went into safe graphics mode. Now I am at a command prompt and don't know what to type to get the install started. Any ideas?
<hansel> Andre_Gondim: not sure which application you could install that would give you similar net send functionality... lemme google.  I'm sure one exists.
<Delvien> ch33zer:  how old is the laptop?
<precision_> Delvien: thanks for the response...how do I try another cdrom drive if I don't have one?
<Delvien> precision_: you cant.
<precision_> Delvien: of course!
<Elling_> newbie question: im using terminal to execute some commands that the driver install readme tells me to, and some of them specifies that i should execute them "as root". im logged in as the user i created when installing ubuntu. is there something i need to do to give myself root access? the commands wont work if i execute them
<Delvien> precision_: Well how could I tell if you didnt have another cdrom drive :p
<precision_> Delvien: when I put a audio cd in the cdrom it works fine, just data cdrom's wont mount.  Have you heard of this problem before
<Delvien> precision_: Yeah, is this a burned data cdrom?
<ch33zer> Delvien: like 5 years so kind of old. Any clue how to get the install started from command line
<ch33zer> ?
<Vladark> Elling: preceed your commands with sudo
<Elling_> thanks
<Vladark> np
<precision_> Delvien: no I didn't burn the cdrom, none of the cdroms work
<johan_j> fins det någon svensk här som kan hjälpa mig?
<Delvien> ch33zer: you can install from the cd using "minimal installation" in the options when you boot to the cd option menu. and then once installed "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<precision_> Delvien: I've tried a few different ones
<Delvien> precision_: hmm, what version of ubuntu?
<precision_> Delvien: 7.10
<ch33zer> Delvien: Thanks
<lasivian_> i'm trying to connect a windows share as a mount point, but I can;t figure out why it's failing
<Delvien> precision_: one sec
<precision_> Delvien: okay
<lasivian_> i'm using these instructions: v
<lasivian_> but it says the fstab line is bad
<Delvien> precision_:  "dmesg | tail" in a terminal, and pastebin the results
<johan_j> how do i login to a remote server and start a x session?
<lasivian_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently <-- these instructions
<precision_> Delvien: thank you very much for this help, I'll do that right now
<Andre_Gondim> hansel, maybe i can use netsend, i will see
<precision_> [ 3235.111857] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<precision_> [ 3235.111861] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<precision_> [ 3235.111864] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<precision_> [ 3235.111929]  sdb: unknown partition table
<precision_> [ 3235.114153] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<FloodBot1> precision_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<precision_> [ 3235.114210] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<Delvien> precision_: sorry when i said pastebin i mean
<Delvien> !pastebin | precision_
<ubottu> precision_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Decepticon> how to check what type of hdd i have
<redrebel> i'm having trouble compiling bitchx in ubuntu 8.10
<redrebel> is there a way to install bitchx through aptitude
<redrebel> ?
<hansel> lasivian_:  you using samba?
<precision_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92993/
<precision_> Delvien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92993/
<hansel> redrebel - you need to grab the .deb from a Debian packages site and just dpkg -i it... BitchX was removed from Ubuntu as of 7.10 I think.
<precision_> Delvien: did that work?
<lasivian_> hansel, smbfs is already the newest version. yet smb: and "samba" commands fail
<hansel> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Delvien> precision_: sdb: unknown partition table
<hansel> guess thats the one you followed...
<Delvien> precision_: that worries me
<lasivian_> hansel, apt-get install smbfs or samba says I have the newest version
<precision_> Delvien: what does that mean?
<lasivian_> it just says the fstab line "is bad" it doesn't say what is wrong with it exactly
<Delvien> precision_: have you installed updates lately?
<precision_> Delvien: just the autoupdates
<hansel> are you using tabs or spaces?
<Delvien> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<hansel> lasivian_: if you use spaces it might cause it to error out.  I think most configs need tab.
<hansel> thats how the parser delimits them... (afaik)
<qwi> Is there a nice command available to display physical ram configuration? ie: dimm slots with size of installed module.  I don't see how to discover it with free(1), /proc/meminfo, /proc/vmstat ....
<Delvien> precision_: bug reports say the issue was resolved in 8.04
<Delvien> precision_:  after updates were resolved
<lasivian_> hansel, //server/e$ /mnt/raid cifs, iocharset=utf8, credentials=/home/*username*/.smbcredentials, uid=1000 0 0
<precision_> Delvien: thank you, does this mean an update to 8.04 might fix this?
<Delvien> precision_: correct, more than likely.
<precision_> Delvien: thanks for the help.  Is there some way I can reward you?
<lasivian_> hansel, tab or space that line still fails
<Delvien> precision_: This is what community is for.
<hansel> you might need a comma after the uid=1000
<precision_> Delvien: well I guess I'll have to contribute and help someone else out later.  Thanks again.  bye.
<Delvien> precision_: that's the spirit. Good luck.
<lasivian_> hansel, still bad
<wabob> im from china, good morning here.
<Decepticon> how to see what type of hdd i have attached, sata or pata or?
<Decepticon> wabob ni shi zhonggou ren, ma
<hansel> dunno... I havent used Windows at home in 6 yrs... only use it at work otherwise I'd try to setup a quick share and see if I could replicate the problem.  :(
<savvas> Decepticon: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<lasivian_> hansel, this is the line i'm copying the format from in the help file: //apollo/install_files /path/to/mnt smbfs iocharset=utf8,credentials=/path/to/.smbcredentials,uid=1000 0 0
<savvas> Decepticon: ata = pata, scsi = sata
<savvas> Decepticon: weird though, don't you know how you connect your hard drives?
<Decepticon> its a remote machine
<savvas> point taken :)
<lasivian_> hansel, [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<lasivian_> and that's all it kicks back
<hansel> dunno... maybe there is a #samba you could ask in?
<Decepticon> savvas all im seeing is ls -l /dev/sda
<Decepticon> savvas brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2008-07-07 21:48 /dev/sda1
<matthias_> Delvien:  it works but i need the genomad2 program in order to work with the zen player ..., a but creepy, because i can not do unmount volume or eject usb device ...
<Decepticon> savvas what does that mean
<savvas> Decepticon: is that ubuntu?
<Decepticon> yes
<savvas> server?
<savvas> maybe they're different in this matter.. urm..
<lasivian_> anyone else have any ideas?
<matthias_> Delvien:  i checked my BIOS and i do not have any thing about spped setting in the bios ...
<Delvien> matthias_: do you have any media player running atm ? like gnomad ? a music player perhaps ?
<savvas> Decepticon: sudo lshw -C disk
<Kitkat> Guys - any ideas how I can color the my shell's prompt different? You know the part that says "username@my_host:" .. I want that to be a different color
<Decepticon> savvas all that says is 'PCI (sysfs)'
<matthias_> Delvien: i use VLC mediaplayer to play but what do you mean with atm ...
<Delvien> at the moment
<hansel> Kitkat: your .bashrc file...
<Decepticon> atm = at the moment
<savvas> Decepticon: wait for a while, until it shows up the command prompt
<matthias_> Delvien:  VLC
<savvas> Decepticon: post the output at http://pastebin.ca
<Kitkat> hansel: what do I change in my .bashrc file?
<hansel> Kitkat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b6864b3991dfbdebdad091ba0b6ca73a&t=204382
<Decepticon> savvas the command goes to completeion with the only thing showing up is 'PCI (sysfs)'
<Delvien> VLC you dont have gnomad2 running?
<dbu> where do apps installed with apt-get install get installed to?
<lasivian_> fstab line is "bad" while trying to do a windows mount, anyone?
<dbu> is that app specific, and how do i find out?
<savvas> Decepticon: are you allowed to see hardware information?
<Decepticon> savvas yes
<matthias_> Delvien:  when i transfer the files yes, just remeber i sav this program as a mean to transfer file to the ZEN player and it works ...
<Eurysilas> OK, so I noticed that now Ogg Vorbis uses OGA as it's extension. Question: can I just rename the OGA files to OGG? Audacity grumbles about the OGA files. Basically, are OGG and OGA interchangeable?
<savvas> Decepticon: is it a dedicated server?
<Decepticon> savvas yes
<geltonas> i am newbie on ubuntu and learning about shell, i got question, how can i cp file witch name has two words separated by spaces?thx
<matthias_> Delvien:  hope you understand .....
<veloc1ty> geltonas, set it into brackets
<Eurysilas> geltonas, Yes. Use quotes.
<geltonas> thx
<veloc1ty> or simply type the first name, hit tab
<Marius_> hello there
<Delvien> matthias_: when it says that u cant umount the drive, that usually means something is using the drive
<geltonas> thx alot
<Delvien> matthias_: my thought is that something is accessing the drive
<matthias_> geltonas:  usually by using the tab at the shell it should fill in the name with / i think, try it out tyoe the 1:st 2 letters in the file and hit the tab key ...
<savvas> Decepticon: sudo lshw -C disk > /tmp/testor; cat /tmp/testor
<savvas> Decepticon: are you controlling it through ssh?
<Decepticon> savvas yes i am via ssh
<savvas> weiiird, it should work
<Marius_> how can i turn ubuntu boot logo off? i want to see linux boot-up process in text
<savvas> Marius_: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Marius_> thx
<savvas> Marius_: remove the word "splash" :)
<mgolisch> remove splash and quiet
<carandraug> Marius_: open /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the option splash in the kernel line
<mgolisch> i think
<matthias_> Delvien:  no i am missign that the prgoram gnomad2 does not give me any option to eject unit or unmount volume, i simply disconnect the player but i have a hard time to just discoinnect the usb cable but there is no choice todo it in another way either, just an comment okey ...
 * lasivian_ is trying to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and she is getting this: [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad any ideas why?
<Marius_> oh, thanks, i see :)
<Flannel> lasivian_: Pastebin your /etc/fstab
<hansel> dbu: do you mean like dpkg -L packagename ????
<savvas> Decepticon: does it show anything with this command? is there a file /tmp/testor ?
<Blaze_Boy> i'v downloaded kde4-core but it didn't work i then installed kde4 package but it didn't work i have the message dbus cannot load or something ? what should i do?
<mgolisch> matthias_: it doenst actualy mount the players filesystem but uses some prorietary protcol to exchange files with it
<mgolisch> just unplug the cable if the transfer is finished
<mgolisch> thats what i did too when i had that nomad player
<Decepticon> savvas the command you gave me does the same thing... shows 'PCI (sysfs)' ... and /tmp/testor exists and it is empty
<matthias_> mgolisch: so no worry to damage the files or something like it can on SD cards that i mount and unmount ???
<dbu> hansel: I mean as in I want to find out the folder that the compiled files are moved to when i run the command, so that i can use them for compiling from source to the correct directory.
<veloc1ty> Blaze_Boy, what are you trying to do?
<savvas> Decepticon: what does this command return: sudo lshw -short
<Marius_> so what does "quiet" in /boot/grub/menu.lst mean?
<hansel> dbu - oh... well once you run ./configure it will update the makefile and you can look in there...
<mgolisch> matthias_: shouldnt be, atlast i never managed to hoss it that way
<lasivian_> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/92997/
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿veloc1ty: installing kde4 on ubuntu hardy
<carmelo> hi
<matthias_> thaks
<mgolisch> Marius_: it disables display of the kernel messages
<matthias_> thanks a lot
<Decepticon> savvas returns: http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230254721
<mgolisch> Marius_: so it will be quit untill the initrd kicks off
<veloc1ty> have you tried to install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<mgolisch> qiuet
<veloc1ty> that should work out
<matthias_> Delvien:  thanks to you too ...
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿veloc1ty: i'll try
<carmelo> shoul i ask something someone?... it's my firs time
<Delvien> matthias_: np
<carmelo> first*
<hansel> !ask | carmelo
<ubottu> carmelo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<savvas> Decepticon: what does this say: echo $USER
<Decepticon> savvas bizinichi
<Decepticon> savvas thats who i am on the machine
<savvas> Decepticon: try: sudo -s
<Decepticon> savvas ok
<savvas> Decepticon: and then: lshw -short
<Flannel> lasivian_: You have type and options merged.  It's not type,option1,option2 but type option1,option2
<carmelo> ok tkz, i have a problem with pidgin, it freeze when i try to go to account->menagement
<Decepticon> savvas the output of lshw -short as root is http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230254842
<Guest69097> HELLO?
<Guest69097> does anyone love music?
<savvas> Guest69097: HELLO!
<spottedzebra> how do you defrag an external hdd
<savvas> Guest69097: #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have a problem/question :)
<spottedzebra> what's the command or what do you click on
<unop_> spottedzebra, on linux, you generally have no need to defrag
<savvas> Decepticon: while still in root, do: lshw -C storage
<Decepticon> savvas: http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230254943
<Decepticon> SATA
<carmelo> i tried to re-instaal it but doesn't work
<spottedzebra> unop: even an external hard drive
<Org-Mode> spottedzebra: not if its ext3
<unop_> spottedzebra, an external harddrive is no different to an internal one as far as the kernel is concerned
<savvas> Decepticon: ls -l /dev/hd* | ls -l /dev/sd*
<unop_> savvas, piping ls to ls ??
<Decepticon> hmm??
<savvas> oops
<savvas> Decepticon: ls -l /dev/hd*; ls -l /dev/sd*
<spottedzebra> Org-Mode: how do you know if its ext3 or not
<Decepticon> savvas http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230255151
<Org-Mode> good point :)
<unop_> ls -l /dev/[sh]d*
<Decepticon> unop_ http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230255190
<unop_> Decepticon, i think you should redirect that to savvas - i haven't been following the conversation very much
<Decepticon> hm ok
<david_> is there a package for the regular xchat instead of xchat-gnome?
<carandraug> david_: yes
<unop_> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Flannel> david_: There is.  It's in universe, but if you're using a recent version of Ubuntu, universe is enabled by default
<krishmish> can some one help me with configuring for YUGMA
<david_> i swear i didnt see it, ill check again thanks
<spottedzebra> unop: was "ls -l /dev/[sh]d*" for me?
<carmelo> someone has an idea about my problem?
<david_> ok i guess im blind. sorry
<Flannel> david_: No worries.
<savvas> Decepticon: probably sata, but I'm not 100% sure, neither am I sure why lshw -C disk doesn't print any information about it!
<carandraug> spottedzebra: "sudo fdisk -l" at least gives you a hint
<Decepticon> savvas i suppose
<jeff_> how do i update my java?
<savvas> Decepticon: lshw -v
<unop_> spottedzebra, no, that was intended for Decepticon (I think).
<eternaljoy> how can I install Skype on Ubuntu 8.04 pls?
<eternaljoy> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<krishmish> can someone help me with YUGMA??A
<krishmish> !yugma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yugma
<jeff_> how do i check for updates for JAVA?
<jeff_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jolo_> I have a question about TCL. I installed it using Synaptic, latest possible version, 8.3.5-13. I'm trying to install Eggdrop1.6.7, and when I ./configure, it says that my version of TCL is much too old. How do I correct this?
<jeff_> !multiverse repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gorkhaan> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<jeff_> hello?
<jeff_> !Jeff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Jeff
<jeff_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<jeff_> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<gorkhaan> jeff: apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<jeff_> okay thats for java?
<savvas> Decepticon: lshw -version
<gorkhaan> That's for everything
<spottedzebra> carandraug: i looked at that but i can't distinguish if it is ext3 or not, here is  pastebin of the command output http://paste.ubuntu.com/93002/
<unop_> jeff_,  sudo aptitude update;  apt-show-versions -u | grep -i java
<gorkhaan> if you have already installed java
<Decepticon> B.02.12.01
<Decepticon> savvas B.02.12.01
<savvas> Decepticon: you're using ubuntu hardy server?
<gorkhaan> if not, then:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras           this package contains many many gr8 things :)
<Diiphantom> is there a command to have ubuntu detect external harddrives?
<Decepticon> savvas, i dont think so: Linux ks361773.kimsufi.com 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #3 SMP Wed May 28 09:09:25 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Decepticon> savvas its based on ubuntu afaik
<carandraug> spottedzebra: which partition are you trying to guess is ext3?
<spottedzebra> carandraug: its not a partition its the external hd
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, kind of a big problem here, whenever I try to run a program that requires root access, ubuntu shuts down on me, need help ASAP
<savvas> Decepticon: cat /etc/issue
<carandraug> spottedzebra: sdb then. It's not ext3
<Decepticon> savvas http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230255770
<spottedzebra> Diiphantom: you can check to see it they are mounted with "sudo fdisk -l"
<jeff_> jeff@jeff-desktop:~$ apt-show-versions -u | grep -i java
<jeff_> openoffice.org-java-common/gutsy upgradeable from 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.3 to 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.5
<carandraug> spottedzebra: sdb1 (the only partition in the external HHD) is fat32 so it seems to me
<jeff_> libhsqldb-java/gutsy upgradeable from 1.8.0.8-1ubuntu1 to 1.8.0.8-1ubuntu1.1
<jeff_> how do i upgrade it?
<spottedzebra> carandraug: ok so can i defrag that or not in ubuntu, if so how?
<savvas> Decepticon: well.. I don't know, I would try to update the lshw application, but never mind, let's not mess it up. Can't you ask the support department? :)
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, kind of a big problem here, whenever I try to run a program that requires root access, ubuntu shuts down on me, need help ASAP
<carandraug> spottedzebra: I don't know if gparted does that. I never had to do such thing.
<Garnol> What is the best mp3 player for Linux?
<Decepticon> savvas im not the end user, im being retailed to
<GodfatherofEire1> Well, even sudo commands screw up and shut down
<Decepticon> savvas as such i dont think i have support from them
<unop_> jeff_, doesn't look like you have an update for java - from that output there
<carandraug> !best | Garnol
<ubottu> Garnol: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<savvas> Decepticon: i think there is a way to read information about devices( cat /proc/bus/pci/devices ) but I don't know how to read that unfortunately
<spottedzebra> carandraug: well i can't figure out why my ext hd takes so long/ wont mount in ubuntu or windows so i am going to try to defrag it
<Decepticon> hm
<jeff_> !best | Java
<ubottu> Java: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<spottedzebra> carandraug: hoping that will help
<jeff_> unop_
<Khisanth> jolo_: you can get 8.5 as far back as gutsy
<spottedzebra> carandraug: can you explain what gparted is?
<Garnol> carandraug: ok what are the 5 most popular mp3 players for Linux?
<gorkhaan> man gparted2
<jeff_> !Gutsy Gibbon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gutsy Gibbon
<jeff_> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Delvien> jeff_ just gutsy
<GodfatherofEire1> I SERIOUSLY need help here, because I cant really operate on my system if I dont have access to any sudo commands or anything similar, now I REALLY need some help
<Chris_Were> where is the device manager in 8.10?
<spottedzebra> jeff: !gusty
<jeff_> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Diiphantom> gparted is a particion  program, to increase, erase and mange hard drives
<jeff_> !ibek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibek
<GodfatherofEire1> I dont know if I borked something, or what, but I need help like, now
<jeff_> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<carandraug> spottedzebra: sure. But I've checked and it seems it doesn't defrag. It's a GUI for create, delete and resize partitions of dyferent filesystems
<jeff_> lol
<spottedzebra> GodfatherofEire: chill man
<dbu> !making love
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about making love
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> !your mom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom
<spottedzebra> carandraug: oh yea i have used that before, just didn't recongize the name
<carandraug> Garnol: I'd say Audacious, Amarok, Banshee, Sonata and Esperanza
<neosisani> does ubuntu come preinstalled with ncurses? gcc -o bla *.c -lcurses says there is no curses.h
<jeff_> good
<gorkhaan> xmms
<Chris_Were> how do i get to the device manager in 8.10 intrepid?
<neosisani> mp3blaster?
<LiverpoolFC> are there any good channel protect script for Xchat?
<GodfatherofEire1> spottedzebra, sorry, just get kinda worried when my security check messed up a bit last night, so I dont know what I did wrong just tonight or what, but I need help
<gorkhaan> chris_were: what do u need from there?
<jeff_> !scripts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts
<jeff_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chris_Were> to see if my wireless usb adaptor is picked up
<gorkhaan> lsusb
<neosisani> LiverpoolFC, maybe #xchat would be better suited
<carandraug> Garnol: they're all different. What kind of player are you looking for?
<Chris_Were> lsusb?
<LiverpoolFC> tnx jeff_  :-)
<spottedzebra> GodfatherofEire: nothing wrong with being freaked out, its just not going to help you get help
<gorkhaan> yeah, type it to a terminal:  lsusb       u should se if ubuntu "see" it
<jeff_> ?
<axisys> why is /tmp not tmpfs with default installation? what tool can I use to create a tmpfs /tmp w/o rebooting ?
<Chris_Were> thanx
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Chris_Were> how good is ndiswrapper these days?
<savvas> Decepticon: still here?
<Decepticon> yes
<jeff_> !hero cookie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hero cookie
<jeff_> sure sure
<Garnol> carandraug: Do you know mediamonkey? It should more be like a music library. Mostly like Amarok but not that clumsy xD
<mib_45uzc2> can I run a windows virtual machine on a server without a gui?
<Decepticon> what is a hero cookie
<gorkhaan> Donno really. in 8.10 driver support for Wifi is far better
<mikec> is it still possible to _not_ use scsi emulation?
<LiverpoolFC> thanks neosisani  ..
<savvas> Decepticon: sudo apt-get install smartctl; smartctl -i /dev/sda
<carandraug> Garnol: Have you tried MPD with Sonata?
<foznot> i cannot tab complete in a terminal window, anyone know why...
<Chris_Were> i have a belkin 802.11g 54Mbps, you wouldn't be able to give me any help would you? i been going around in circles today
<Kitkat> ﻿guys, I know its possible to direct the output to a file using the > operator. But how can I direct output to my "clipboard" (ie, copy buffer)... for example, if I do "echo abcd" then abcd has been copied to my bufer (as if I selected the text abcd, right click, and hit "Copy")
<GodfatherofEire1> spottedzebra, yeah, i know, I've just never had this problem before, and I just had to get rid of the sashroot account because I found it to be a bit of a security concern
<gorkhaan> hold on a sec
<mikec> Chris_Were: did you try ndiswrapper?
<savvas> Decepticon: or break it in two commands: 1) sudo apt-get install smartctl 2) sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda
<Garnol> carandraug: i didnt hear anything of both, ill go google it
<Chris_Were> im trying to avoid using it, as i have had no use before, but i think im going to have to try it
<mikec> it works fine.
<krishmish> how can i share my ubuntu desktop with another ubuntu desktop thru the internet?
<mikec> what chipset is in that belkin adapter anyway?
<sloopy> mib_45uzc2, yes, IIRC you need the virtual x server tho
<Chris_Were> its a usb adapter
<krishmish> how can i share my ubuntu desktop with another ubuntu desktop thru the internet?
<ortsvorsteher> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<GodfatherofEire1> So does anybody have any idea what could cause that sort of problem
<mikec> Chris_Were: yeah , well the windows .inf driver for it will probably tell you what chip it is
<carandraug> Garnol: MPD is the server. Sonate is the client. http://sonata.berlios.de/
<krishmish> how can i install vnc in ubuntu?
<vader> hello, aptitude crashed on me and now its locked, can someone help please?
<Boohbah> hello, i installed and then removed gtk-engines-qt and now my desktop is not using the theme i want. i can change it in system > preferences > appearance, but any new gtk apps i open don't use that theme. help?
<gorkhaan> Chris:     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830561   maybe
<mikec> krishmish: its installed as "terminal server client"
<Garnol> carandraug: oh ok, this will speed up my search xD
<mikec> already
<Chris_Were> well im going to get stuck in then, thanks for the help
<krishmish> ok
<TestingTheTest> i can't load my boot menu when i try to load grub. i keep getting grub error, 16, 17, or 18. any ideas ?
<krishmish> thanx mikec
<mikec> no
<mikec> np
<spottedzebra> anyone in here know how to defrag an external hd in ubuntu
<Decepticon> savvas E: Couldn't find package smartctl
<foznot> i have tried 3 different keyboards and none of them will tab complete words in a terminal, any suggestions?
<savvas> Decepticon: my bad: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<sikun> i was having problems with overheating on my laptop i just got... i noticed in the bios the shared graphics mem was only set to 8mb.. i upped it to 32mb.. now the laptop doesn't overheat.. how can the amount of gfx memory cause the laptop to overheat?
<gorkhaan> TesthingTheTest:    MBR should be on IDE0 MASTER ( where ubuntu can boot from )
<Khisanth> foznot: which shell are you using?
<meff> heya, which package do i need to install to be able to tweak kde4 settings? i am in gnome and just need to adjust the kde4 apps visual stuff
<savvas> Decepticon: then: sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda
<foznot> bash
<Chris_Were> this guide that im using for ndiswrapper says that i should be able to find my pci id through a device manager in ubuntu which i can't find, any help?
<GodfatherofEire1> spottedzebra, do you have any idea what could have caused this problem?
<Decepticon> savvas http://s.tazeat.com:1234/~bizinichi/paste/1230256586
<vader> i get an error from synaptic saying it cant get exclusive lock, help?
<Decepticon> savvas that looks informative
<NW2190> Does anyone know of any data recovery programs that work on lost linux partitions?
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: what's that mean ? i have vista and ubuntu on dual-boot... but i get errors: 16, 17, or 18 when grub tries to load.
<spottedzebra> GodfatherofEire: no man the problems you have are way over my head, i would call myself an average ubuntu user at best
<Khisanth> vader: you have something else that is using the packages database, do you have the update manager opened?
<Mike9022> How can I install the latest version of Pidgin?
<savvas> Decepticon: http://www.google.com/search?q=ST3250410AS :) seagate barracuda sata 250gb 7200rpm, anything else? :P
<spottedzebra> godfatherofEire: sorry man
<Decepticon> savvas thanks a lot, that looks accurate and the info i was looking for
<gorkhaan> TestingTheTest:   Do u have ATA or SATA HDD?
<mikec> NW2190: foremost recovers lost files
<vader> khisanth , no, ive logged out and back in and tried to kill aptitude and even removing the lock in /var/cache/apt/archives
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: i'm guessing SATA. why ?
<foznot> shell? Khisanth, what do you mean? for the keyboard?
<savvas> Decepticon: no problem :) I found it by accident heh
<NW2190> mikec, ya that's all i need to do really.  Thanks let me see if I can get that to work.
<GodfatherofEire1> spottedzebra; no problem, lookin through the logs to see what happened
<Khisanth> foznot: bash, csh, tcsh, zsh, ... but you already answered that
<Tillotso1> a
<Khisanth> foznot: I have only had the opposite problem get completion where I didn't want it :)
<clauwn> Hey guys, i have a problem at editing my software sources, there is no entry for the tool called "software sources" in my menu. can anybody tell me the name of this tool so i can add it to the menu?
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: Connect your HDD to SATA0 port. In BIOS turn AHCI mode to IDE, if you have something like this at there
<carandraug> spottedzebra: have you tried searching ubuntu forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982418&highlight=fat32+defrag
<foznot> my up arrow key will not recall the last command either
<mikec> NW2190: its not "complicated" to me, i use it a lot. but you have to use quite a few steps.
<vader> foznot , check to see if you have the .bash_history file in your home folder
<clauwn> can anybody tell me the name of the software sources tool???
<GodfatherofEire1> spottedzebra, think I found the problem
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: it's a sata II.
<donavan> anyone know where dvbscan can be found at ... trying to follow the howtos on www.linuxtv.org but  I get to the dvbscan stuff and I am at a loss
<JumboJellyfish> server irc.p2p-network.net
<vader> khisanth , any idea on what could be locking it?
<NW2190> mikec, ya the main problem for me is that the partition is lost (literally).  It just dissapeared.  So i can't type things like dd_rescue /dev/sda6 /dev/sda2 because i don't have a distinct partition to scan
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: That's far okay. Connect your HDD to SATA0 port. In BIOS turn AHCI mode to IDE, if you have something like this at there
<Khisanth> hmm nope, could be a stale lock ...
<cappiz> someone that can explain me some reasons for why only get 100Mbit speed over a 1000Mbit line?
<mikec> NW2190: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1902/1
<mikec> read this
<mikec> recovers based on inodes
<GodfatherofEire1> spottedzebra, bug in the thermal monitoring systray icon, set the temp-alarm to sudo init 0, and I guess its glitching such that any root programs trigger it to go off.
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: is the SATA0 a physical place ?
<mikec> i've used to to recovered deleted files from ext3
<vader> khisanth, well its a new installation that i just did this morning, wouldnt hurt much to just reinstall it
<mikec> and other filesystems
<mikec> foremost is very nice.
<gorkhaan> testingthetest: SATA0 is a Port on your motherboard. on new motherboars there are usually more than 4 ports
<Selcal> Went to suse
<sloopy> cappiz, usually one end isnt 1000Mbit, or cable cant support 1000Mbit
<Selcal> had to come back for simplicity
<Khisanth> vader: you could check with lsof
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: how do i know which one SATA0 will be ?
<Selcal> sigh Ubuntu is much bater
<vader> khisanth , lsof?
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: How did u installed ubuntu? Wubi? or to an EXT3 partition?
<cappiz> ok, shouldn't cat5 support Gbit?
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: used vista to shrink hard drive then used LiveCD to install.
<cappiz> sloopy, i know my switch AND both computers have gbit
<vader> khisanth, what would i search for?
<Chris_W> Can anyone recomend a wireless usb adapter that works on ubuntu 8.10 out of the box with no ndiswrapper messing around?
<sloopy> cappiz, and the cable?
<NW2190> mikec, thanks let me see if that works
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: I see, and now u cant boot neither of your Operating System right?
<Khisanth> vader: lsof /path/to/lock/file
<cappiz> cat5
<mikec> ok, anyone know if ubuntu will function without SCSI emulation?
<cappiz> sloopy, cat5
<Chris_W> right ok ive had it. can anyone recomend a wireless usb adapter that works on ubuntu 8.10 out of the box with no ndiswrapper messing around?
<TestingTheTest> yeah. but it's weird. i used to use my desktop all the time... but i turned it on a week or so ago to update and get some files and turned it off... now i can't access the boot menu.
<TestingTheTest> @ gorkhaan *
<carandraug> Chris_W: my Lynksis WUSB54g v4 works out of the box in 8.10 (but not on 8.04 or before)
<Khisanth> vader: then look at the FD column and then 'man lsof' scroll down to OUTPUT and see which of the things for FD applies
<gorkhaan> chris_W: Atheros cards are great as I heared
<sloopy> cappiz, ahh depending on quality some vendors of cat5 wont work with G-enet cat5+ cat6
<sloopy> cappiz, preferably cat6
<mikec> Chris_W: can you tell me the chipset on that card?
<cappiz> sloopy, new cables on saturday then :)
<Chris_W> how can i do that?
<cappiz> sloopy, how can i see what kind of connecion my eth0 has?
<Khisanth> hmm
<mikec> do you have the windows drivers handy?
<thebloggu> my firefox in ubuntu 8.10 is having cookie session issues, mainly google
<sloopy> cappiz, yeah would be the best, and make sure its cat6 if your buying
<cappiz> if its 1000 or 100 mbit connectivity
<mikec> you can read in the inf
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: so?
<mikec> usually has some garbage about the chip
<Chris_W> ok ill check
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: ... i used to be able to boot up ubuntu on my desktop just fine.. didn't use it for about a week and now this.
<mikec> btw, often times the ndiswrapper way will work better.
<thebloggu> my firefox in ubuntu 8.10 is having cookie session issues, mainly google
<mikec> case point, the driver "wl" for my bcm4311 is crap
<Chris_W> ok
<mikec> but b43 or bcm43xx patched for aircrack-ng works better
<sloopy> cappiz, sudo ethtool eth0
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: I see. Try to boot with LIVECD, and check if is your datas are Readeable.
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way to cap HDD usage for a users home folder in ubuntu?
<lasivian_> trying to get samba working, details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93009/
<TestingTheTest> where do i check gorkhaan ?
<mikec> ruhaan_jslip: qoutas
<lasivian_> including what i'm doing, my fstab, and what i'm getting as results
<ruhaan_jslip> mikec: can u explain a bit more?
 * lasivian_ grovels
<mikec> just google for linux disk qoutas
<mikec> pretty easy to set up
<cappiz> sloopy, thanks - only a 100mbit here yes
<Chris_W> id doesn't say in the inf
<cappiz> il buy cat6 then :)
<sloopy> yeah card will check line capabilitys and then set max speed depending on cabling
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: That's piece of cake, just insert your Ubuntu CD, boot with LiveCD, then you can see every partition in "Computer", they gonna be probably unmounted. but if you double click on them, it will mount.
<cappiz> sloopy, no - hum
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: I mean your partitions
<Chris_W> is cappiz the ubuntu recomended wireless card?
<cappiz> my lan has 1000mbit link
<cappiz> Chris_W ?
<mikec> Chris_W: what the model of the card and the revision?
<Chris_W> the model is belkin 802.11g 54Mbps
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: when i clicked on my main ubuntu partition it says "(some contents unreadable)" ... but that should be normal, right ? i have root on there too.
<Kijutsu> Quick question; just updated ubuntu to the latest and greatest, and now gnome hangs after login at a black screen and mouse cursor.  i've tried gnome failsafe and it does the same.  i also get the startup sound from gnome but nothing else.  any ideas?
<cappiz> sloopy, both computers says they have a 1000mbit connection
<Khisanth> Chris_W: that is not a model number
<mikec> Chris_W: the real model. like a series of letters and numbers usually
<Chris_W> ok let me see
<mikec> look on the back of it or something
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: I dont think so... If I mount my partition what contains my ubuntu, I can Read  and Write on it, whithout any errors
<Chris_W> is this is? 4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318
<mikec> hm
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: i didn't seperate my / from /home so it's all one.
<mikec> that looked like a uuid
<Chris_W> it says its a ClassGUID
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>:  yeah, me too
<lasivian_> trying to get samba working but it hates me, details/fstab/results are all here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93009/ thanks
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: but your ubuntu cant boot
<Chris_W> is have a DeviceID
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: if you have Vista Installer DVD you can repair it: Get to recovery mode and type:  FIXMBR      FIXBOOT
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: After this your Grub gonna be erased ( from MBR )
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>:  Google => "Vista restore MBR"
<mikec> Chris_W: when you plug it in, what does dmesg show?
<ksakjas> will ubuntu live cd boot off of sata dvd drives?
<mike1504> Is anyone familiar with nautilus?  Mine runs at a snails pace in su mode, but is fine in normal user mode
<ksakjas> ?
<bastid_raZor> mike1504; gksudo
<Kijutsu> ksakjas, yep.. just set your BIOS to use the SATA DVD drive as a bootup device
<gorkhaan> ksakjas: Of course
<ksakjas> ahhh good business thanks
<mike1504> bastid_raZor it doesnot matter I usually use gksudo to get there but it is super slow with sudo too
<Chris_W> nothing to do with the card
<TestingTheTest> gorkhaan: when i tried to copy/paste my home folder it told me i don't have the correct permissions to read it... how can i ensure /home will be safe after i do that vista thing ?
<bastid_raZor> mike1504; sudo is not meaht to be used with gui apps.
<clauwn> hey, can anyone tell me what is executed when i click on "update manager" in system - administration???
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: U can backup it:   ALT+F2   gksu nautilus       Then navigate to your /home/ folder and backup it
<mikec> Chris_W: do you have the box?
<mikec> model number is on the box
<mikec> usually
<Chris_W> dmesg does not show anything about my belkin card. i do have the box
<Flannel> clauwn: update-manager
<lasivian_> why would a samba mount be empty?
<mikec> with the model number i can find the chipset
<clauwn> Flannel, what exact command?
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mike1504> bastid_raZor Yes I know, but it is super slow using gksudo too.  I like the gui log in of gksudo, but nautilus moves at a snails pace using it
<gorkhaan> <TestingTheTest>: but be careful, do NOT copy the /home/ directory from LiveCD :D
<Flannel> clauwn: update-manager, perhaps gksu update-manager, but I believe it handles the privledge escilation itself.
<Khisanth> Chris_W: it should show up in lspci's output
<Chris_W> the onl number on the box is 802.22g
<clauwn> thanks
<mikec> Chris_W: back of the box.
<mikec> how about this, can you take a picture of the back of card and the back/sides of the box and let me see it?
<mikec> OR
<mikec> use ndiswrapper.
<mike1504> bastid_raZor when I use konqueror in super user mode it works fine, plenty of speed, and nautilus has not always been then way, but I don't remember anything I did to slow it down
<magtom2003> Evening all.  Installed Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit this week both on my laptop and desktop...Loveing it, it will only be a matter a days before I'm the "other" os free.  It's working flawlessly on my laptop...but on my Desktop it will just lock up on me at random times.  Lock up as, can type move mouse, even do a ctl alt backspace...nothing, I have to hard reboot using the power button...can anybody offer any suggestions on finding out what's 
<Chris_W> there's nothing on the back. theres a seriel number on the bottom but i dont think thats it F5Dv050uk
<donavan_> anyone done anything with TV cards ... I am trying to set up my channels using the 'scan' command but  there are no initial files for anywhere in the US... can anyone tell me what I need to do ?
<gorkhaan> Chris_W: I donno if this should help but:      lsusb -v | grep wireless               or grep something from the output of "lsusb"
<ruhaan_jslip> ok i installed quota and added teh settings to fstab
<ruhaan_jslip> but i get error when running quota check
<ruhaan_jslip> cannot stat mounted device /dev/root
<ruhaan_jslip> help plz
 * lasivian_ rattles a tin cup while saying "samba help, samba help for the hopeless..", *rattle*, *rattle*
<Khisanth> lasivian_: if you are already hopeless then what is the point? :P
<mikec> Chris_W: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<mikec> is this it?
<lasivian_> Khisanth, uh, i'm a glutton for punishment?
<spottedzebra> is there a program in ubuntu that creates a ghost drive?
<Flannel> spottedzebra: What's a ghost drive?
<magtom2003> anybody have suggestions for random lockup on 8.10 32 bit desktop?
<lasivian_> Khisanth, I hate windows as much as I hate Ubuntu when it doesn't work so it's about even?
<Chris_W> lsusb -v doesnt produce any results
<bastid_raZor> mike1504; you're in Kubuntu or Ubuntu when nautilus runs slow?
<Kijutsu> magtom2003, no errors?
<spottedzebra> Flannel: its like daemontoolslite in windows
<Flannel> spottedzebra: What does demontools do?
<lasivian_> daemontools mounts a cd image as a drive
<gorkhaan> that's Virtual Drive not ghost drive
<mike1504> bastid_raZor I forgot to mention  that when I use GKSUDO the terminal has a contiuous bunch of the following ( Translate the Smiley to a P I Thiink, as I cut an pasted  )Usage:program_name [address][:port]Usage:program_name [address][:port]
<Flannel> !iso | spottedzebra
<Chris_W> thats the one
<ubottu> spottedzebra: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gorkhaan> try this:   AcetoneISO2    Google
<spottedzebra> Flannel: thanks :)
<Flannel> gorkhaan: No, linux mounts images with mount, you don't need third party tools
<gorkhaan> I know, but why should we always use terminal? :)))))))
<anonymice> I'm having a problem with a cron job that is not executed. crontab -l shows this: 15 * * * *     ruby /home/anonymice/myfolder/processusers.rb. I can run that command by hand but the cron job won't.
<lasivian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93009/ <-- uh, help? :)
<remu> Hey everyone....I need serious help. I was transferring pictures and videos from my MMC Pro Duo flash chip, and before the transfer was complete, I mistakenly did "Shift+Delete" in Nautilus.....I was wondering if all is lost? I have not unmounted the chip yet. Is there ANY way of me retrieving those files?
<Flannel> gorkhaan: You can mount them in the GUI as well.  Again, no need for third party tools.
<valiza1> Does anyone know if there is a way to save a bootable ISO (say Knoppix for example) to hard drive and then get GRUB to boot from it?
<Flannel> remu: Fortunately, flash chips are FAT formatted, so you can use one of the undelete tools to probably recover most/all of them
<gorkhaan> cu all, good night
<remu> Flannel, is there one you would recommend?
<remu> Flannel, And I am very glad to hear that, lol.
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, ping
<carandraug> gorkhaan: just right click on the iso and choose Open with archive mounter. It comes in Ubuntu 8.10 by default
<magtom2003> anybody have suggestions for random lockup on 8.10 32 bit desktop?
<Flannel> remu: I haven't used any personally, no.  But there should be something in the repository, or people here may know of one.
<carandraug> spottedzebra: just right click on the iso and choose Open with archive mounter. It comes in Ubuntu 8.10 by default
<booncer> might b yer ram magtom2003
<mikec> i swear i would just use ndiswrapper instead of fretting about crap on irc
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: hello
<[e]Lement> magtom2003, 8.10 seems very laggy to me.  Especially compared to 7.10 and 8.04.  I guess my system is just that outdated.
<mikec> [e]Lement: turn off crap you don't need
<remu> Flannel, thanks.
<magtom2003> system is only 3 mo old...
<carandraug> remu: I've used some of those recovery software. It was in a external HHD, not a flash card but I'm guessing it's similar
<mikec> it runs quick on a p4 2.66Ghz
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: merry christmas :-)
<booncer> i had a bad stick n it gave me random lockups new ram problem solved
<[e]Lement> mikec, been there done that.  It seems as I upgraded my distros it progressively got slower.
<remu> carandraug, yes, I'm sure its similar. How did you go about doing that?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<magtom2003> 3.0 G, Nvidia 9800 GT, 3 Gb ram,
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, hey (i am pixelated on my home machine) i was wondering if you made a web page with your directions on the setup of xorg from scratch
<mikec> [e]Lement: but 8.10 is running quick on a the machine i just mentioned
<mikec> hell, its running quick on esx.
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, and merry xmas in return :')
<magtom2003> It's crazy, I just don't even know where to start
<booncer> id try it with 1gb magtom2003
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: no, i have no web page, sorry. i have a copy of the instructions in a text file is all
<booncer> u never kno
<spottedzebra> carandraug: i haven't upgraded yet
<remu> carandraug, do you remember how you did it?
<AngryElf> the new network connection manager in 8.10 blows -- everytime I reboot it creats a new automatic DHCP connection under wired that gets enabled and doesn't use the static connection that I've previously set up with a specific IP -- why?
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: perhaps i should register on the forums and make a post on there though
<carandraug> remu: I tried several back then. foremost, magic rescue and another one that I can't rememeber the name. They were pretty straightforward but all run in the terminal
<crystal> Anyone know a good program for ipods?
<remu> mmk
<remu> carandraug, thanks, ill look into those
<carandraug> remu: the one that I can't remember the name was specifically for pictures which would be nice for you. I'll try to look for it
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: err, pixelated ;), would you like  a copy of the file?
<spottedzebra> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, ahh ok i was remaking my 10 second quick tips file and was gonna put that in but i am at work and i saved it at home
<remu> carandraug, I had pictures and videos....I think i was able to get all of the pictures off, but the videos are what i am afraid dissappeared
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, sure if its handy
<onetinsoldier> ok, hang on
<spottedzebra> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<moDumass> hey all, my beloved gf gave me an eeepc 900, windows, how do i linux this baby up?
<carandraug> remu: Photorec is file data recovery software designed to recover lost pictures from digital camera memory or even Hard Disks.
<moDumass> ive been looking for an ubuntu dist for the eee pc
<moDumass> any ideas>
<Tillotson> eebuntu?
<remu> carandraug, thanks. I'll look into that as well. I just installed foremost, and am reading the man pages for it.
<TestingTheTest> um, someone told me to use a Vista CD to delete Grub and reinstate Windows' Bootloader... i want to restore GRUB not Windows.
<veloc1ty> moDumass, check http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<carandraug> remu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: ok , sending it now
<booncer> magtom2003 my system was brand new just faulty ram
<remu> thanks alot carandraug, hopefully my sister wont kill me now, lol
<carandraug> remu: the other one I used, Magic rescue I recall to be nice. It's a bit tricky but I can help you with the recipes if you need
<crystal> Anyone know a good program for ipods?
<remu> carandraug, what do you mean by recipes?
<moDumass> thanks velocity
<magtom2003> ok, We'll check out the ram and see if that helps
<magtom2003> I really want it to work, I'm in love...just not with the lockups
<crystal> Anyone know a good program for ipods?
<hansel> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+ipod+software
<hansel> try that crystal
<carandraug> remu: with magic rescue, you have to point to a file with instructions to extract the kind of file you want. The instructions are different depending on the kind of file you want. To these instructions they call recipe
<muse> question - does anyone know how or have a link to information about booting into an nx / freenx or nx client session?
<lasivian_> you know, if you would have had a look at my paste you would have seen my error in seconds and I would have shut up and left ;)
 * lasivian_ wavs
<rraj_be> Hello good morning everryone
<rraj_be> could any one help me with this
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.ca/1293766
<remu> carandraug, oh okay. I am trying to recover using foremost, looks like it is simple enough and will do the trick. I was just wondering, how do i figure out what my flash drive is located as? like how do i know if it is /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb2 and etc.
<crystal> hansel, I've already done that, tried about 5 different programs so thank you for being an asshole
<carandraug> remu: "sudo fdisk -l"
<remu> carandraug, thanks
<unop_> !language | crystal
<ubottu> crystal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, sry i am at work and got busy, thats for the file...
<crystal> Has anyone had personal success with a program for iPods?
<Guest14146> are newbs allowed here =)
<hansel> crystal - gtkpod... go to #gtkpod and ask.  Which model of ipod do you have?  What is your past problem w a specific software?
<unop_> crystal, i use gtkpod
<spottedzebra> what does the MD5 check of an .iso file do
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: you're welcome :-)
<nicolas> Hey guys,
<tuxdistro> hey everyone
<hansel> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_anigma> is there a way to boot into a text-based environment on ubuntu 8.04 live cd?
<hansel> spottedzebra: an md5checksum gives you a fairly high level of confidence that there was no corruption in the image you downloaded...
<sloopy> err thanks not thats ;')
<nicolas> ubuntu doesnt want to play dvds, if I cant get this to work, I'm going back to windows!
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.ca/1293766
<rraj_be> any help plz
<nicolas> anybody have any ideas?
<yzfR1> Hi, is anyone familiar with the problem of FN keys and how changing your brightness on Dell laptops makes ubuntu unresponsive?
<crystal> hansel, unop_, gtkpod does not work with the new ipods
<unop_> spottedzebra, creates a hash that you can compare against one compiled by another source (i.e. distributor, mirror, etc) to know if the copy you downloaded is the exact same as that on the source.
<genii> spottedzebra: It provides a way to know that your download is not corrupted
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i save a file in Vi?
<ruhaan_jslip> the terminal editor
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, :w
<crystal> hansel, unop_, the latest version is from 2007
<sloopy> ruhaan_jslip, :wq or ZZ
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, or  :write
<unop_> crystal, i bought a 6th gen. ipod in march this year that works with gtkpod
<_anigma> is there a way to boot into a text-based environment on ubuntu 8.04 live cd?
<_anigma> I can't get X Window/Gnome to work on my monitor...
<unop_> _anigma, i believe there is a way .. press F3 or F4 at the boot prompt for options
<yzfR1> Hi, is it normal to have very few lines in the xorg.conf for ubuntu 8.10?
<remu> carandraug, foremost is running....fingers crossed, does it take a while? The maximum size of my flash card is 4GB
<spottedzebra> hansel, unop, genii: thanks
<hansel> crystal http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Supported+iPods
<unop_> yzfR1, yes
<crystal> unop_, the new chromatic ipods must have a different directory structure ... hansel
<yzfR1> unop_, ty
<nicolas> oh yeah, it says when I try to play a movie, it says: "Could not read from source" any ideas?
<rraj_be> could any one help me with vmware instaltion problem
<ruhaan_jslip> doesnt work
<rraj_be> the error is i cant build vmmon
<remu> nicolas, were you able to get information as to how to get dvds playing?
<ruhaan_jslip> when i ytpe :W vi just types that into the file
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.ca/1293766
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, you must be in Command Mode for that to work .. press Esc first to get into that mode
<nicolas> remu: no, I tried downloading all the codecs but still it wont work, Totem attempts to play a movie but then it says that it cant read source
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, and note it is :w not :W
<ruhaan_jslip> pressing esc doesn nothing
<remu> nicolas, I take it that this is for a retail dvd?
<yzfR1> Hi, can anyone tell me if there is a fix for the FN key problems locking up your ubuntu 8.10? I've tried googling it and all i found were confirmations of the bug and no fixes.
<sloopy> ruhaan_jslip, :wq saves and quits
<nicolas> remu: YES
<nicolas> remu: IS THAT Why it wont work????
<ruhaan_jslip> pressing esc does nothing
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, pressing Esc switches modes .. type :w after that
<hansel> :q      push INSERT?
<remu> nicolas, Yes, because retail DVDs are encrypted. And for license purposes, Ubuntu can't be shipped with the ability to play them right off the bat.
<carandraug> remu: my disk was 80Gb and heavily fragmented. I let it ran for two days and then the light went off. Then I ran Magic rescue and it ran for a week and a half
<crystal> Anyone know a program that will work with the new chromatic ipods?
<nicolas> remu: OHHH
<unop_> hansel, with regards to vi. no,  :q  is short for :quit
<remu> carandraug, wow, okay, good to know, because I thought it was going to slow...turns out it isnt, haha
<nicolas> remu: so is there any software available on synaptic that I should know about??
<hansel> unop_: that's what I was telling him to do.  :)
<remu> nicolas, yes and no. It is not available in the standard Canonical repositories.
<unop_> hansel, i believe his question was "how to save a file" ...
<hansel> unop_: well if he claims he's been trying :w it ought to have worked and :q will tell him if he needs to still save or not.
<nicolas> remu: ok, know of any programs that I could search for?
<remu> nicolas, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#DVD_Playback_Capability and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and
<remu> nicolas, I've found that ubuntuguide.org can come in handy, I would bookmark it. Good Luck!
<unop_> hansel, but he was in insert mode .. he needed to be in command mode for either to have worked.
<jason_> yes very handy
<dublpaws> I've got a gripe with apt pkg manager, often times `apt-get install somepackage`, and _nowhere_ is it indicated in the install scroll what the actual cmdline name for invoking somepackage.  Is there a flag available to force apt-get emit the command name?
<nicolas> remu: thank you very much, I'm gonna look this up right now
<remu> nicolas, No worries.
<ruhaan_jslip> do i have to press colon and w at the same time?
<hansel> dublpaws: you can apt-cache search SOME-COMPONENT and it will tell you the full package name... not sure if that's what you mean.
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, no,  : then q then ENTER/RETURN
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, or,  : then w then ENTER
<ruhaan_jslip> when i press enter it takes me to te next line
<pablo_> hello, is it reasonable that a package does not log anymore, before i remove the /var/log files ? i tried to mkdir again but it fails
<rraj_be> could any one help me with vmware instaltion problem
<ruhaan_jslip> even though i m in command mode
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.ca/1293766
<remu> nicolas, I personally would reccommend the Medibuntu route, because there are other programs available through that repository, things such as GoogleEarth, Skype, Adobe Reader, etc.
<remu> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, you're probably not pressing : properly (as you're trying : and w at the same time) - in which case enter will take you to the next line
<AngryElf> any idea why every time i reboot ubuntu creates a new connectin under my wired network settings and uses that instead?
<ruhaan_jslip> unop_: i m pressing properly
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip,  Esc then :  then w then Enter
<ruhaan_jslip> ok when i press esc it goes to cmd mode
<ruhaan_jslip> i type colon
<ruhaan_jslip> then when i press q it types q in the file
<dublpaws> hansel: a package might be named "foo" and the program has path /usr/bin/bar    nowhere does the installed say "To run program foo you must type $bar"
<yzfR1> I have a quick newb question for anyone willing to answer: What is TTY and what does it mean to switch TTY
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, it's not entering :q at the very last line, is it?
<ruhaan_jslip> no its not entering the colon but its entering the q
<yzfR1> what does flipping to a VT mean?
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, what happens when you press : - is that entered anywhere at all ?
<carandraug> yzfR1: type Ctr+Alt+FX where X is a 1-6. Use the 7 to come back.
<RizR> any screenlet that works with lm-sensors? anyone?
<ruhaan_jslip> unop if i press esc before teh colon then no
<ruhaan_jslip> but without esc it does appear
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, where does it appear?
<jjore> The 8.10 livecd wants a username/pw when I boot.  what do I give it?
<yzfR1> carandraug, what is it that i'm actually accessing though when  i  press F1-F6?
<ruhaan_jslip> in the text file
<[e]Lement> yzfR1, different ttys
<hansel> dublpaws - dpkg -L program       it will show you the path to /bin and the prog name
<dublpaws> awesome! thanks hansel !
<yzfR1> [e]Lement, what's a ttys? sorry i'm new to unbuntu
<carandraug> yzfR1: to a tty. I've also heard calling them vc (virtual console)
<yzfR1> ubuntu*
<[e]Lement> yzfR1, it's basically a way to output stuff from the OS
<[e]Lement> TTY stands for Teletypewriter.
<yzfR1> oh ok ty carandraug, and [e]Lement!
<waxhead__> hey all...
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip,  in vim, ex commands i.e. :w  :q  etc are shown at the very last line - which is not part of the text itself , it's the command space
<ruhaan_jslip> hmm
<dublpaws> yzfR1: you can do $tty at the bash to see which one your on
<waxhead__> has anyone had problems with recent upgrades stopping the automounting of audio cds?
<[e]Lement> I'm on tty 1337
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, if you aren't seeing that - i don't think you are using vim - because by all means, you should be seeing this
<[e]Lement> Can't mess with me
<ruhaan_jslip> well i m using vim that i m sure of
<jennifer> so i have a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY video card - ubuntu doesn't have anything listed for the hardware drivers with the video card.  do i need to install some drivers?  video seems slow/choppy.
<yzfR1> wait, how i put myself on tty 1337 [e]Lement?
<yzfR1> ;)
<dublpaws> yzfR1: $ echo "hello" > /dev/tty/??  and redirect things to it.
<[e]Lement> yzfR1, was a joke of course.  Haha
<yzfR1> [e]Lement, i know =)
<max_> I have two problems, both relate to the same piece of hardware.
<max_> Actually ..
<max_> no.
<hansel> !ask | max_
<ubottu> max_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jennifer> !enter | max_
<ubottu> max_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<max_> Okay.
<yzfR1> Out of curiousity, are most of you using Konversation or XChat for IRC ?
<jennifer> xchat
<max_> Xchat.
<[e]Lement> I prefer xChat
<[e]Lement> XChat*
<max_> How do I add on more resolutions?
<dublpaws> irssi with screen
<yzfR1> k i'll switch now
<Org-Mode> irssi
<max_> I have a really, really old card and I'm stuck below 800X600
<hansel> max_ edit your xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and make sure your card can support it.
<[e]Lement> yzfR1, don't switch because of us...lol.  Such a follower.  We should have told him we used mIRC and messed with his head...lol
<MenZa> !resolution | max_
<ubottu> max_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Org-Mode> lol
<hansel> yzfR1 - we are all using telnet... /raw IRC command ftw.
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, you see this here http://sao-paulo.pm.org/papers/alceu/vim4perl/20040510-vim_colorscheme_nightwish.png  - the person is entering an ex command on the very last line (in the command mode)
<[e]Lement> LOL
<ruhaan_jslip> oh wait my bad i m using nano
<ruhaan_jslip> whats teh command for nano?
<unop_> ruhaan_jslip, heh - no idea
<jennifer> so does my vid card not need any restricted drivers from ati?
<jennifer> ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<hansel> ruhaan_jslip: man nano
<jjore> Hi. The LiveCD is asking for a user/pw to start. What do I give it?
<hansel> ruhaan_jslip: to save in nano I believe its CTRL O
<[e]Lement> hansel, you would be correct
<ruhaan_jslip> ok thnx worked
<jennifer> jjore, the livecd should never ask.  if you're installing a system then it's asking for what you want to put in.
<hansel> ruhaan_jslip: have you ever used the man pages before?
<Flannel> jjore: It shouldn't need one if it's an official Ubuntu iso.  Try ubuntu and blank.  Have you checked the CD for defects? (boot menu)
<ruhaan_jslip> nope
<ruhaan_jslip> link me
<jennifer> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hansel> ruhaan_jslip: type        man nano         in a terminal...
 * jjore will try checking for defects. It is a 8.10 install CD he just downloaded.
<ruhaan_jslip> oh
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx for the help
<[e]Lement> Jennifer, technically all video cards need a restricted driver.  Maybe you don't have one available for your card.
<hansel> you can do that w most any command... it will give you the 411 on the inner workings of the tool.
<jennifer> [e]Lement, what about intel cards?   didn't think those were really "restricted"
<[e]Lement> Hm, I don't know if Intel has open source drivers.
<unop_> [e]Lement, that's not true - video cards for which open source drivers exist do not need a restricted driver
<jennifer> indeed
<[e]Lement> unop_, yes.  I was thinking of that after I said it.  Haha
<blue1> Ive just installed a LAMP server on ubuntu 8.10 and I want to remotely access localhost through hamachi is this possible?
<[e]Lement> unop_, rather I forgot about Intel cards entirely.
<unop_> [e]Lement, having said that - restricted drivers do not always exist either
<jennifer> and i know the newer ati cards are amd branded.  but this one shouldn't be.
<|Zippo|> hi, my swap partition it's 2gb, but intrepid is mounting and showing just 512mb
<|Zippo|> Swap:       515784     211964     303820
<Nickman1> hi, i am trying to play a game online, where do i find the IP address i need to have someone connect to my pc?
<[e]Lement> unop_, of course.
<jennifer> my server has an intel card.  picked it specifically for that actually :D
<dublpaws> Nickman1: ifconfig
<R1_> Does anyone know why the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 8.10 is almost empty?
<dfbb> irc://irc.mozilla.org#maildev
<hansel> Nickman1: ifconfig will show your LAN address... for your WAN ip go to www.findmyip.com
<dublpaws> Nickman1: note that you may have firewall issues if using residential broadband.
<unop_> R1_, the new xorg is automagic - meaning it configures itself automatically without relying on a configuration file (xorg.conf)
<carandraug> Nickman1:  http://www.whatismyip.com/
<Nickman1> which one do i need to have someone from another pc connect to my pc?
<Nickman1> LAN or WAN?
<hansel> Nickman1 - realize that you will need to setup port forwarding on your router if you are NATd
<hansel> WAN ip...
<hansel> and you need to config your router to allow them to connect to your LAN ip behind the router.
<Nickman1> ouch, how do i do that?
<Nickman1> :S
<hansel> ie; your WAN ip is 1.2.3.4 and your LAN ip is 192.168.1.100       If they connect to 1.2.3.4 the router won't know what to do w their packets.
<Zzeiss> R1_:  Well, mostly automagic.  You can (and may need to) override anything.  F'rinstance, Ihave to override the driver and HorizSync on this here laptop.
<ryuho> what's a good little program to graph network activity in ubuntu
<Decepticon> how can i make my own voip solution
<Decepticon> ryuho munin
<ryuho> that i can put on the panel bars
<hansel> so you go to 192.168.1.1 (assuming you have 192.168.1.100, in most configurations scenarios) and see if your router allows port forwarding.
<Decepticon> ryuho do you want to see a demonstration of my grpahs
<R1_> unop_, so say I installed the application Touchpad which requires shmconfig to be "true" in xorg.conf but xorg.conf does not contain the synaptic input section anymore. Would the only way to enable shmconfig be making a shmconfig file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ dir?
<Org-Mode> ntop ryuho
<Org-Mode> ntop rules
<quizme> i'm trying to receive mail at alan@mrturing.com from yahoo or gmail, but i'm not even getting bounce messages or messages in my error logs.
<quizme> can somebody help me with postfix
<quizme> been working on it for 2 days
<hansel> Nickman1 - http://192.168.1.1
<jennifer> how can i tell what video driver ubuntu is actually using?  xorg.conf is pretty much useless now.
<Decepticon> Org-Mode what does ntop do? is it ncurses? does it work cli does it look like htop?
<thirtyechos> why no tor on irc.ubuntu ?
<hansel> jennifer - lsmod
<unop_> R1_, no, as Zzeiss says - you can put directives in xorg.conf to override automagic settings with your own
<Org-Mode> ntop is webbased
<Zzeiss> jennifer: take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<R1_> Zzeiss and unop_, thank you
<ryuho> thanks Decepticon and Org-Mode ill google from what you guys gave me
<unop_> R1_, so it's a matter of creating the appropriate input device section
<Org-Mode> yw
<Nickman1> you want me to opent hat site?
<Tenkawa> Anyone else noticed something in 8.10 synaptics where if you try to do a quick search on say mysql it comes up with nothing although you can scroll through the list and find plenty of mysql packages in the main list
<R1_> unop_, I supposed a quick google search would  provide instructions how to appropriately add input device sections?
<Tenkawa> am I mising something with spm's search syntax?
<Org-Mode> Decepticon: the ncurses network stat monitor that i know of is iptraf  but its text not graphs
<thirtyechos> Tenkawa its that the other packages have mysql in the discription
<blue1> whats the best way to setup access to localhost remotely?
<Decepticon> Org-Mode iptraf hurts my eyes. ntop what is ntop like
<unop_> R1_, sure, but the authoritative source might be the xorg.conf manpage  i.e.   man xorg.conf
<Tenkawa> thirtyechos: yeah but it comes up with none in a quick search at all
<Org-Mode> ntop is webbased munin kinda sorta
<jennifer> looks like radeon.  i see a lot of lines that start with RADEON, and drm = radeon in lsmod.
<Tenkawa> although apt-cache search or non-searched list shows matches
<thirtyechos> why can't i use tor with the freenode servers?
<Tenkawa> just seems oddd
<Zzeiss> jennifer: Yep.  That would be it.
<jennifer> Zzeiss, sweet, thanks.  so i'm guessing 1024x768 is this monitor's max?  is there any way to tell if it's the absolute max like dxdiag?
<R1_> unop_, thanks I'll check out the manual
<dublpaws> blue1: reverse ssh tunnel, to get fancy have a script keep the connection alive:  http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<Tenkawa> I'll say this though... 8.10 runs great on a former xp running acer aspire one
<Tenkawa> after tweaking the ath5k stuff it runs great
<Zzeiss> jennifer: the easy way is to look up the monitor model via google.
<jennifer> Zzeiss, it's a laptop.
<Zzeiss> jennifer: and don't be too sure that X will always get it right.  I am using a Macbook Unibody, and unless I set HorizSync, I don't get full resolution.
<jennifer> looks like 1024x768 is the max tho.
<jennifer> glxgears is 50fps @ full screen.  not bad.
<Zzeiss> jennifer: what laptop is it?
<jennifer> ah well i think i'm done.  merry xmas all.
<jennifer> thinkpad r40
<Tenkawa> Zzeiss: yeah... macbooks are quite "fun" to get X fully working
<jennifer> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/thinkpad-r40/4507-3121_7-20833353.html - i found it
<mikec> macbooks are even more fun with fbsd
<thorsten11> has anyone successfuly got pptp vpn working on an ubuntu server?  I am having issues and just looking to be pointed in the right direction
<Zzeiss> Tenkawa: Well, it works now.  :) Suspend doesn't, though hibernate-to-disk does.  Except that sound goes away and doesn't come back.
<Tenkawa> mikec: I had enough fun with fbsd on my dual x2.... not even going to try efi based equip
<ryuho> I want something in the panel in ubuntu that tells my current network usage with a little bar or something, any ideas?
<Zzeiss> Tenkawa: but the unibody hardware is so drop-ded sexy tha tit's worth it. :)
<Tenkawa> Zzeiss: bummer
<mikec> Tenkawa: its working on mine
<Tenkawa> heheh
<jennifer> Zzeiss, every good-god-awful think you could want to know about this craptop.  right down to the 20gb hdd lol
<Tenkawa> mikec: yeah I know it does... I'm just not up for the tweaking heheeh
<thirtyechos> about 8.10 microphone doesn't work on an inspiron 530 after install and the ati/amd prop. driver sucks over whatever OpenS. driver ubuntu uses for it.
<jennifer> although this one's is 30gb now that i think of it.  eh well
<jennifer> i'm out
<jennifer> peacde
<Tenkawa> mikec: I went through enough with my quad core and esxi that I need a break from major tweaking
<mikec> i cheat on all my installs, i install everything from vmware
<Tenkawa> heheheh
<Tenkawa> vmware ftw :)
<mikec> esx is great
<magtom2003> If you're services-admin is all grayed out...how do you change the options?
<Tenkawa> yep
<dublpaws> ryuho: wmnetmon might work with your window manager.
<Tenkawa> I agree
<ryuho> sweet, i think netspeed was my answer
<mikec> yeah, i install via vmware, then just boot natively
<thirtyechos> click unlock
<Tenkawa> nice
<magtom2003> I tried gksudo
<magtom2003> that's grayed also
<thirtyechos> hmmm
<mikec> its also great for modifying things, etc while still running something else already working great
<Tenkawa> yeah
<thirtyechos> which version?
<Tenkawa> well time for me to do some reading
<magtom2003> 8.10 32 bit
<Tenkawa> cheers all
<Zzeiss> magtom2003: look down at the bottom of the window, you will see a padlock with something like "authorize" or "unlock".  Click that.
<thirtyechos> fresh install?
<magtom2003> the Unlock is Grayed aswell...yes just installed it about an hour ago
<thirtyechos> strange.. lemme look into it.
<Zzeiss> magtom2003: OK, then the account you're using is not in sudoers....
<thirtyechos> can you sudo in the terminal?
<thirtyechos> and also is it just in services? same problem in say users?
<thirtyechos> users and groups
<magtom2003> Yeah same in users expect myself
<Org-Mode> !who | thirtyechos
<ubottu> thirtyechos: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<magtom2003> I The aye
<thirtyechos> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Org-Mode> lol
<thirtyechos> magtom2003: can you unlock users?
<thirtyechos> ubottu: & thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thirtyechos> ha
<magtom2003> thirtyechos: Yeah, how can I change my group to allow that?
<donavan_> any one had any experience with tv tuners?
<billybigrigger> can anyone suggest to me the best partition setup and which fs to use?
<billybigrigger> i have 4gb ram so a 1gb swap partition is lots, also with a 300gb hdd i would like most of it to be allocated to my /home, but what is recommended for / ???
<Org-Mode> !TV | donavan_
<ubottu> donavan_: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<thirtyechos> magtom2003:  unlock users / click on your user name / click on properties
<carandraug> billybigrigger: 15-20Gb is more than you'll probably ever use.
<thirtyechos> magtom2003:  make sure you have permissions, but this is weired because if you can change these settings then you are a sudoer (i think)
<billybigrigger> carandraug, ya i was thinking 25gb would be plenty
<R1_> Is anyone else here familiar with problems with gnome-power-management and laptop brightness in  ubuntu 8.10 ??
<thirtyechos> magtom2003:  have you ran all of the updates?
<wash-hasted> i can compile c++ code in terminal but does any one know of a decent c++ compiler for ubuntu ?
<Flannel> wash-hasted: gcc (well g++)
<Flannel> wash-hasted: You mean an IDE?
<billybigrigger> i usually set my fs to ext3 but with a recent ubuntu crash i decided i want to try something else...i tried opensuse 11.1 on xfs for about a day and was sick of suse after a few hours so im back to ubuntu, but i dont want to run into a corrupt fs again, so for a 250+GB /home partition that will have mostly music, and larger video files, i want a fs that is fast but also dependable, is ext3 the best choice or should i try reiser o
<billybigrigger> r xfs?
<R1_> Hi, if anyone here is free, experienced with ubuntu, and willing to help a new ubuntu lover, please PM me
<donavan_> Org-Mode: yeah I am reading that now ... but I am stuck ... I cant seem to get the scan to work... it doesnt find any frequencies and the tuning fails everytime
<carandraug> billybigrigger: that would be a lot. On my old install I had 20Gb for / . I never went above 5. At the moment I have 15. The programs that take a lot of space are applications installed in wine and all those are in /home
<Flannel> !anyone | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<R1_> ubottu, will do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will do
<billybigrigger> carandraug, ok i will try out a 15g /
<AngryElf> how come the add button in Network Connections => VPN is greyed out?
<Org-Mode> hmmm yeah donavan_ you'll have to just keep asking like every 5-10 mins because i dont have experience with tv cards sorry :)
<R1_> what is the abbrevation  PPA
<Flannel> R1_: Personal Package Archive
<Paddy_EIRE> !ppa | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<davenull> AngryElf: You have to install the client for the VPN type you are going to connect to.
<donavan_> Org-mode: thanks  for the help though ... I seem to be stuck nicely
<Org-Mode> np goodluck donavan_ :)
<R1_> How do you download someone's public PPA package
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, what are you trying to do specifically?
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, my laptop crashes/becomes unresponsive when I use FN keys on my laptop and I found a  solution on a forum on launchpad, but the solution requires  me to download something that someone has built from a PPA  site and I don't really understand this stuff since  i just started using ubuntu yesterday
<R1_> the file i need is gnome-power-manager - 2.24.0-0ubuntu8+wgrant1
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, link me to where you are getting your info please :)
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, go to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-966869.html and search wgrant =)   Thanks
<billybigrigger> for music and larg video files, which filesystem is a better choice for my /home??? ext3 xfs or reiser? i want the fastest and most dependable fs
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, Just a moment.. no probs :)
<JeffZ-> I think I am having a problem with my opengl driver.  I play a game called 'AssaultCube', and under Windows with a 800x600 resolution I get at least 60fps.  Under Ubuntu I only get 20fps with a resolution of 640x480.  I had Linux Mint installed before this, my frame rate was much better.  Any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok R1_ so go to "System > Administration > Software Sources"
<wsgordon_> anyone help please, how do i install a run file
<sloopy> ws 'sh filename.run'
<sloopy> wsgordon, 'sh filename.run'
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, i'm there
<sloopy> JeffZ-, do you have DRI/GLX running in hardware or software?
<CuriosCat> hrmf.
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, choose the "Third-Party Software" tab and add this repository (ppa) "https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive" without the quotes of course :)
<JeffZ-> I'm not sure, how do I tell?
<wsgordon_> tried sh Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<wsgordon_>  thats my output
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, everything from http to archive
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, 1 sec =D
<akio> im looking for a nice graphical network traffic monitor for my personal connection that shows me which programs are responsible for the mystery network traffic on my little MSI Wind. Any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, sure
<akio> did that first line get eaten?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, once you add that reload your package lists and update :)
<sloopy> JeffZ-, 'glxinfo | grep rendering'
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, if you need any more help just ring :P
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, i'm having trouble adding it
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, how so?
<JeffZ-> sloopy, it says "direct rendering: Yes"
<wsgordon_> it typed sh heretic2-install-x86.run
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, when i put the link in, add source is still greyed out
<wsgordon_> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<wsgordon_> Error in check sums 281755320 2760297653 thats what i get back
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, silly me
<donavan_> any one have any experience with TV cards.... can get my card to scan the channels
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, my mistake
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, lol it's okay, Thanks a lot for the help i really appreciate it
<akio> I R retarded for using netstat like a pro, it doesn't meet my needs, any suggestions for what was mentioned partly above?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, hey are you using 8.10 (intrepid) ?
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, yes
<sloopy> JeffZ-, then the problem is somewhere else...
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, the problem that i have, only occurs in intepid i believe (from research)
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, ok add this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wgrant/ubuntu intrepid main"  and  "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/wgrant/ubuntu intrepid main"
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, both links?
<JeffZ-> sloopy, so the opengl rendering is running correctly?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, add both seperately
<Paddy_EIRE> same same
<akio> i r id! see me now?
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, can you please tell me the difference between deb and deb-src?
<sloopy> JeffZ-, yes, glx is the 2D/3D rendering, saying yes then it is using hardware instead of software
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, deb-src is source code
<johnzorn> is there a daemon that needs to be running to be able to resolv names?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, just in case
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, sometimes it may be required
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, done  :)
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, currently reloading
<Paddy_EIRE> cool.. now reload/update and upgrade
<JeffZ-> sloopy, are there any other reasons that there could be a huge difference between frame rate on windows vs. linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<sloopy> JeffZ-, dunno, i am not familiar with the app
<Paddy_EIRE> JeffZ-, different OS's perhaps :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, sorry to bother you some more, but what do i do here
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | JeffZ-
<ubottu> JeffZ-: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, sure thing
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, has it notified you to tell you updates are available?
<geltonas> what can I say I love ubuntu
<JeffZ-> sloopy, alright, thanks for your help
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, it notified me that an adobe flash update was availible, but i'm guessing that is not what i am looking for
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, but i installed reguardless
<sloopy> JeffZ-, np, i cant fix your problem but i helped get closer to the issue :')
<wsgordon_> humm crap, how do i fix this Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<wsgordon_> Error in check sums 2902971875 676349490
<teratoma> yes , i want to let someone not on my local net use it, and password protect it.  i haven't been able to do that with squid
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, go to 'Applications > Accessories > Terminal" and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y"
<Flannel> wash-hasted: check out anjuta
<Paddy_EIRE> or copy paste
<wsgordon_> whats this mean ?   --- Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<wsgordon_> Error in check sums 2902971875 676349490
<hendershot> wsgordon_: reset your bios on the mother board
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, are  those 2 seperate commands or can  i  perform that in 1 line?
<bazhang> wsgordon_, what was that error from
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, 1 line that is what the && is for :)
<wsgordon_> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<wsgordon_> Error in check sums 2902971875 676349490
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, i never knew! ty =D i that will  be important to me
<wsgordon_> bazhang trying to install the heretic 2 demo
<wsgordon_> heretic2-install-x86.run
<Paddy_EIRE> wsgordon, be more specific with your problem.. providing random error output is not helpful most times when we do not know the specific context in what you are trying to do/achieve
<xun> hello, does anyone know a good app for syncing folders between 2 computers?
<bazhang> hendershot, this has nothing to do with bios
<waxhead__> xun: rsync
<AnaisCareMaiz> on amsn, when someone sends a message, it doesn't flash, is there anyway to change that?
<wsgordon_> i type sh heretic2-install-x86.run, and it returns that error
<Org-Mode> xun rsync
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hendershot> bazhang: im only saying that because my computer had that kinda error and i had to reset the boid
<hendershot> bios*
<xun> thanks waxhead__ i'll check it out now
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, ok do "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<wsgordon_> hendershot its no where near a bios issue,
<wsgordon_> its got to be file premissions
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, Very sorry for taking up so much of your time
<hendershot> ahh
<hendershot> well sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, hey thats what I am here for :)
<Org-Mode> xun: if rsync gets a bit confusing there is a GUI for it Grsync
<wsgordon_> hendershot no problem
 * waxhead__ has just setup rsync to backup the server... next are the clients
<wsgordon_> should i install as sudo ?
<xun> org-mode, thanks!
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, gnome-power-manager is already the newest version.
<R1_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<R1_>   xutils-dev
<Org-Mode> np
<xun> what abou Conduit? is that something similar to rsync?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<billybigrigger> wsgordon, chmod +x <filename> will make it executable
<billybigrigger> wsgordon, try that
<blacknred01> does anybody knows how i could install "Evolution Jean-Yves Lefort's Mail Notification plugin"?
<bizkwet> hi, what fps game can you suggest that doesn't require multiplayers? :D
<donavan_> Im trying to find some help with tv cards ... I can get it to tune
<wsgordon_> chmod +x heretic2-install-x86.run
<wsgordon_> wsgordon@icebox:~/heretic$ sh heretic2-install-x86.run
<wsgordon_> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<hendershot> is there a doom game for linux/
<wsgordon_> same error
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, do "apt-cache policy gnome-power-manager"
<FloodBot1> wsgordon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, done. Should i somehow check my gnome-power-manager version to see if i have the new one wgrant built?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, :)
<billybigrigger> wsgordon, install as sudo?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, which repository  does it say it is coming from?
<BFish> Hey all im new to ubuntu and i used wubi to install it after doing it with a disc failed. It seems that once it gets to the screen with the orange bar going back and forth it hangs there and ubuntu never loads. what am i supposed to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, and which version number is printed?
<wsgordon_> i tried as sudo, same error
<SudoKing> What's the difference between POSIX and UNIX? :?
<Paddy_EIRE> SudoKing, google or wikipedia
<Paddy_EIRE> !chat | SudoKing
<ubottu> SudoKing: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, gnome-power-manager:
<R1_>   Installed: 2.24.0-0ubuntu8.1
<R1_>   Candidate: 2.24.0-0ubuntu8.1
<R1_>   Version table:
<R1_>  *** 2.24.0-0ubuntu8.1 0
<FloodBot1> R1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> errr
<R1_>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> dont ban him
<SudoKing> oo
<R1_> woops sorry bout that
<Paddy_EIRE> SudoKing, that would be suited to the #ubuntu-offtopic
<SudoKing> ah
<wsgordon_> shoot still does not install
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, it happens
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, did my message go through?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, you got that pastebin link I think I missed the bulk of info
<R1_> oh 1 sec
<wsgordon_> dang would be great to apt-get the heretic 2 demo
<Paddy_EIRE> wsgordon, :)
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93026/
<bizkwet> what are you guys playing in ubuntu? :D
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bizkwet> lol.. ok. thanks :)
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, remember when you told me to perform  sudo apt-get autoremove, something called xutils-dev was removed, can you tell me what just happened?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, it seems to be installed.. could you reboot and see if it made any difference
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, it removed old dependencies
<Paddy_EIRE> no longer needed and consuming space
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE dependencies?
<Paddy_EIRE> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, sorry me newb =(
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, yeah other libraries and such that are required to run
<Paddy_EIRE> most are shared
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, Thank you for everything, i'll reboot and come back and let you  know  the result
<Paddy_EIRE> sure thing
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, one more thing before i go
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, should i remove the 2 repositories i added after i reboot and see it's working?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Paddy_EIRE> leave them there
<Paddy_EIRE> essential for updates
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, but aren't the repositories i added just personally modified versions of programs by wgrant?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> You use them at your own risk
<Paddy_EIRE> ppa's that is
<Paddy_EIRE> no big deal mostly
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, I am confused?? Isn't it better to have updates from original ubuntu repositories rather than someone's personal custom versions?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, yeah.. but the one in the official repositories is not the one wgrants ppa offers
<Paddy_EIRE> we cannot support and be liable for everyone
<kurisutofuaa> Is there a gui for editing mount points?
<Paddy_EIRE> impossible
<terli> I'm here to support everyone
<terli> with a large sack of fragmentation grenades
<Paddy_EIRE> !info disk-manager
<ubottu> disk-manager (source: disk-manager): simple graphical filesystem configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2 (intrepid), package size 122 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> kurisutofuaa, ^
<bazhang> terli, chat elsewhere please
<terli> bazhang
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, so my understanding is i should keep this  repository from wgrant, until the official ubuntu repositories have an official update that fixes gnome-power-manager that covers this problem
<terli> what makes you think I can't actually diagnose and sucessfully correct issues ?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, well yeah.. that is if you are monitoring the situation
<terli> I'm a ubuntu tester since hardy
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, like subscribing to the particular bug report you are effected by
<Paddy_EIRE> *affected
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, i'll stop bugging you and restart now! thanks for everything
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<R1_> brb
<kurisutofuaa> Paddy_EIRE, thanks been awhile since I had to edit mount points. lol
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<donavan_> I'm still trying to find some help with my tv card and getting it to scan
<Paddy_EIRE> donavan, what model/chipset is it?
<andrux> hi to everyone
<reid> I need help with the radeonHD driver i think..
<att0> is it worth relaying IRC traffic through a proxy?
<terli> att0: of course it is
<donavan_> paddy_erie: is a wintv hvr1800
<SEWilco2> I got a bluetooth mouse but can't get it to work on Intrepid.  It is present in Bluetooth>Preferences although I never typed a pairing code.
<Paddy_EIRE> donavan, oh I see D:
<att0> terli: would Tor suffice?
<SEWilco2> And I can't find a way to delete it from Bluetooth so I can try pairing again.
<andrux> anyone knows how to install a labtec webcam on ubuntu?
<neeto> hey what's the GTK analogue to KDE's amarok?
<terli> tor?
<bazhang> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<terli> there you go.
<terli> NO CAN DO MATE.
<Paddy_EIRE> donavan, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=53612925
<bazhang> terli, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<krishmish> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<krishmish> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<neeto> hey what's the GTK analogue to KDE's amarok?
<terli> banshee.
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<donavan_> paddy_eire: thanks I will check it out
<Paddy_EIRE> neeto, banshee/exaile/listen many other
<Paddy_EIRE> *others
<neeto> Paddy_EIRE: gotcha thanks.
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, I'm back and sad to say it did not fix my problems........... So from here it is best if i remove the 2 repositories I've added and continue searching for  another solution?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, I think that package did not install
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, I believe you may have to remove your existing gnome-power-manager
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, would that be in add/remove ?
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, or would i have to do it through terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, go to 'System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Paddy_EIRE> search for gnome power manager
<R1_> found
<R1_> untick and apply?
<Paddy_EIRE> how many?
<masroorhussain> I need help for my sound while watching DVD
<masroorhussain> the sound is very low
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, close synaptic and open a terminal
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE i see 1 gnome-power-manager
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, cleaner to just purge it
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, yeah thats okl
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, sudo apt-get purge gnome-power-manager
<R1_> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, I find this method cleaner.. but you can use synaptic if you want
<R1_> It is currently being purged by t erminal
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE it is complete =D
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, when done reboot and then "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<Paddy_EIRE> I would think
<Paddy_EIRE> so it pulls down the ppa version
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, i'll perform that after i reboot, then i'll reboot again and see if it works, then i'llcome back with results
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, ty again
<Paddy_EIRE> good luck
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<grendal_prime> ok, i need to use recordmydesktop for a project.  I need to reroute sound from my mp3 app and record it along with the desktop( its a presentation thing.)  But, im really having a hard time understanding how this works.
<gaintsura> yar why is firefox taking up almost 800mb of virtual mem and almost 500 of physical??
<Delvien> grendal_prime: you wont want to have recordmydesktop record the sound, you will want to add it to the video later
<terli> gaintsura : what version is it
<gaintsura> terli: full version of just the 3 bit?
<terli> um...
<grendal_prime> Delvien: cool and umm how would i go about that?
<terli> how about the full version.
<terli> lets hear it in a pm.
<gaintsura> 3.0.5
<gaintsura> oh
<gaintsura> fail
<Delvien> grendal_prime:  any video editor, im not an expert but i know you will want to add it later, it will have better sound quality
<Paddy_EIRE> If R1_ comes back looking for me tell her/him that I will be right back.. I am just off for a smoke :)
<Org-Mode> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> ty
<anfangs> hi all
<wartalker> i want to install mit-scheme, but there is no source, help me!!!
<anfangs> I've seen a Dr. Scheme package, is that what u need?
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, i hope you're still there
<Org-Mode> hes afk real fast R1
<R1_> Org-Mode, ty
<Org-Mode> np
<wartalker> anfangs: i will see it, thanks
<porter1> Anyone know if there is a Qt Eclipse integration package in the repos?
<Aframester> did everyone have a good christmas
<Delvien> Yep
<Delvien> You?
<xtknight> porter1, not that i know of, although there is QDevelop which is a great IDE for Qt4
<porter1> Yeah, I just thought it might be nice to have it all in eclipse to save the hassles. Oh well. I'll try both options I guess.
<T1> how do i open a port for torrent downloading, i get NAT error
<Aframester> good
<Lou_> There is a bad bug in libc-2.8.90.so which makes programs which use it unable to access my home directory.  Here is an example listing from my system log: "Dec 26 12:21:17 lat-ws kernel: [142971.114145] gimp-2.6[14874]: segfault at 78 ip b7589fbe sp b40fef20 error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so[b7517000+158000]".  In this case gimp died trying to save a file to the home directory.
<Lou_> will someone please report this bug?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<narzy> what command can I use to see all the hard drive attached to my system and their filesystem?
<hansel> mount
<hansel> sudo lshw -C storage
<mwhit74> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<narzy> what is lshw?
<Sefyroth> Hello, I have just set up a dual monitor rig with Xubuntu and I was wondering if it's possible to have a panel bar with tasks of each monitor on both.
<Sefyroth> I, right now, see all tasks on the one panel.
<LanoxxthShaddow> hi there, i just tried to to some updates but i still have 10 packages that are beeing held back by aptitude, how to i get aptitude to install them?
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone synced a mobile phone's address book and calendar to Evolution on Ubuntu over bluetooth?  I'm trying to figure out what is needed in a phone to do so.  Is it just the Bluetooth Object Push Profile for VCard and VCalendar, or something separate?
<terli> lanoxxthShaddow, try using -f
<narzy> it doesn't show hard drive size...
<mwhit74> anyone know how to defrag an external hd, i was on here earlier and the ubuntu bot had something for me but i can't remember the key word help please
<sfer2> !defrag | mwhit74
<ubottu> mwhit74: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<davenull> narzy: df
<genii> narzy: lshw is "list hardware". If you want hard drive sizes, etc use instead something like:   sudo fdisk -l
<mwhit74> sfer2: i already tried that but thats not what i was looking for
<genii> narzy: This will also show you what filesystems
<terli> mwhit74 is this an external ntfs
<narzy> thanks
<mwhit74> terli: yes the code starts our "sudo mount -o loop"... i can't remember the rest
<wartalker> i run apt-get, You will have to enable the component called 'universe', why?
<LanoxxthShaddow> sudo apt-get -f install, i tried this, and i got: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<cn28h> Trying to boot 8.10 I get lots of errors from zlib and squashfs.. the cdrom verification fails but taking the md5 of the cd gives correct results.  I read similar things from other users that were fixed by passing ide=nodma or acpi=off, but these didn't do it for me.. any ideas?
<narzy> how do i format /dev/sda as ext 3?
<terli> mwhit74, linux has no defragmentation problems. all native partitions to our machine are fragmentation-proof. One recommendation I have is to copy all the files off of the drive then re-copy them onto it.
<cn28h> narzy, usually you don't directly format a device like that.. perhaps you want to format a partition on it?
<genii> narzy: sda is the entire drive without partitions. You want like sda1 or sda2 or so on
<narzy> I want the entire disk to be one partition
<genii> narzy: You need to make one then
<cn28h> then use cfdisk to do that and then format /dev/sda1
<narzy> I'm going to put /home on it.
<terli> lannoxxthShaddow, apt-get is not aptitude
<justizin> howdy, i'm running intrepid on an acer aspire netbook which gets almost 4.5 hr of battery life, and i set it to suspend, rather than power off, on low battery, but it doesn't work.  can i set it somehow to trigger this at a lower battery pct, or is there a possibility my setting didn't apply?
<terli> try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -f
<mwhit74> terli: its not a linux partition. its an external drive, formatted for fat32. i had something on it earlier but i can't find/remember
<narzy> it says "Fatal error Cannot open disk..."
<terli> mwhit74, ntfs and fat16/32 fragmentation issues are NOT supported by linux.
<mwhit74> terli: not good cause i can't get the hd to mount in windows to defrag it
<mwhit74> terli: so what do you think the documentation i found earlier was
<moof_> i have installed ubuntu with wubi and i want to use all of the HD with ubuntu. what do i do?
<Grassputin> screw nm-applet and it's retardedness with static IPs!
<bazhang> moof_, you want to remove windows?
<Org-Mode> moof_: just pop in a ubuntu Live CD reboot computer and install it from that
<moof_> yep.
<moof_> unfortunately that's not an option, sorry.
<bazhang> moof_,  use entire disk from live cd install
<moof_> no cd drive, no flash drives
<Org-Mode> moof_: ouch
<bazhang> moof_, is this a netbook?
<moof_> it's an eeepc
<Brack10> hello
<revilodraw> i used be able to right click and get cool options like 'root nautilus here', what do i need to install to get them back?
<terli> revilodraw, those are metapackages
<streenz> moof_, in ubuntu you have the option to create a USB thumb drive that is bootable, and boot off of that instead of using a LiveCD
<terli> let me get you a command
<Brack10> according to system monitor, I'm using up 461 MB of ram but in the processes list, the most usage shown is 50MB.  I have all processes selected, is there something I'm missing?>
<streenz> thats what I did with my Acer Aspire One and it was easy as pie
<moof_> no usb drive.
<moof_> i was told that i could just delete the windows partition and use it's space for storage
<bazhang> moof_, you have a usb port though correct?
<moof_> correct.
<revilodraw> terli; ok, so what do i do?
<bazhang> you can use a usb flash key moof_
<terli> revioldraw just search for nautilus-named packages in synaptic
<moof_> i don't own one
<terli> all the scripts will show up
<billybigrigger> does ubuntu have problems with certain wireless encrpytions? what should i be using wep wpa or wpa2?
<Org-Mode> flash keys are cheap these days
<moof_> i'm not really in the proper geographic location to get one
<moof_> if it was an option i would've done that already
<moof_> haha
<joljam> i have a problem detecting usb in vmware installed in intrepid
<joljam> can anyone help me with it
<narzy> how do I delete and recreate the partion on /dev/sda?
<jjt009> does anyone here know about ldd?
<jjt009> how to interpret the output of ldd?
<joljam> how to detect usb in vmware
<Org-Mode> join #vmware joljam
<gaintsura> joljam: as for the last one, if its like virtualbox, yes, other than that, no
<streenz> moof_, so maybe run "sudo gparted" in terminal, unmount the windows partition, and then create a new one?
<streenz> er delete it and create a new one
<moof_> which one's the windows partition?
<terli> moof,
<terli> running mount will show all paritions mounted
<terli> including the windows one if it happens to be detected
<T1> whats a command to open a port for azureus
<streenz> moof_, the one that is NTFS or FAT and looks the same size of your windows partition should be it :-P
<moof_> let me explain to you what's confusing to me
<moof_> in gparted i have 2 partitions
<moof_>  /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<moof_> both are ntfs filesystems
<moof_> sda is 3.76 GiB, sdb is 15.03 GiB
<moof_> is it safe to assume that sdb is windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, You there?
<genii> moof_: Those are two separate disk drives
<moof_> i see.
<moof_> well
<Org-Mode> O.o Paddy_EIRE long smoke break :P but i told him you were afk
<moof_> then i can't find the windows partition
<Paddy_EIRE> Org-Mode, yeah I had an extended one
<Org-Mode> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> I am off to bed
<moof_> that can't be right, there's no way my eeepc has 2 disk drives.
<Paddy_EIRE> later ppl
<Org-Mode> cya Paddy_EIRE
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone synced a mobile phone's address book and calendar to Evolution on Ubuntu over bluetooth?  I'm trying to figure out what is needed in a phone to do so.  Is it just the Bluetooth Object Push Profile for VCard and VCalendar, or something separate?
<genii> moof_: external usb storage counts also as a disk drive
<moof_> i have no external usb storage device
<moof_> i have an ethernet cable that goes to my router
<moof_> and that's it
<genii> moof_: Maybe ask them in #eeepc   whats up with it. Could be there is some internal disk-on-chip or something
<moof_> ok, thanks.
<Grassputin> moof_: try #ubuntu-eeepc as well
<justizin> speaking of netbook, anyone know about using sd card slot on acer aspire one?
<Grassputin> card slots are bad juju man.... they're just evil
<cryz> hi. anyone can tell me if there is a core install available for ubuntu?
<blacknred01> does anybody knows how to install "Evolution Jean-Yves Lefort's Mail Notification plugin"?
<genii> cryz: ubuntu-minimal
<cryz> genii: thx
<streenz> justizin, tbh I have one and ive never used the SD slot lol
<genii> cryz: np
<streenz> justizin, theres something about the SD slots here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L
<Flannel> cryz: Check out the alternate CD, and just do the text-mode install.  It'll give you ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal (you really do want -standard, minimal isn't very functional)
<justizin> yah i'm not on 110L, have seen the normal AspireOne page, just no luck following instructions :/
<justizin> 110L I think is the EU model with 3G.
<justizin> I paid $50-100 more and got no 3G :-P
<justizin> also paid $50 more on Amazon than fricking radio shack charge for one with slightly smaller HD
<justizin> i mean of all the places, who'd have known radio shack would have this thing i couldn't find at circuit city or anywhere..
<justizin> told all my friends in SF to go grab one at radio shack for 350 120G drive same battery and specs as mine, 1.6G atom, 1.0G RAM, WinXP included (no linux with larger battery)
<shiMMer> what is best application to edit mp3 file??i need make .wav for my ringtones..
<streenz> my 1.5gb ram, 160gb hdd one I got at a computer shop for the equivalent of $280 USD ($350canadian) ... 3 cel battery, Linux
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to create a boot usb but i cant seem to format my thumbdrive
<moDumass> any ideas?
<justizin> shiMMer: not sure about ringtones, look at audacity for audio editing on free desktop
<matthew_> I'm trying to install video drivers and have followed several sets up directions, anyone care to help me?
<justizin> moDumass: what've you tried?
<cryz> maybe someone can confirm this with me... i installed the latest version 8.10, it comes with a bunch of apps that I won't be using, for example, rhythmbox. now let's say i am removing it with aptitude, apt-get, or synaptic. it removes only the rhythmbox package, but none of it's dependencies. which makes sense because the install of rhythmbox took place during the main install so it's didn't record it as being a manual install with automatic inst
<terli> rythmbox has no dependencies
<moDumass> justizin, im trying unetbootin, and i can select the usb drive, but it says 900mb used, but also empty so im guessing its possibly full of corrupted data or is unformatted
<cryz> terli; actually it does.
<moDumass> JustiziN i would have thaught there would be a "format" option, but i cant find it
<streenz> moDumass, I format mine using gparted "sudo gparted" in terminal ... find it in the dropdown list, Unmount, then Format To... and choose a filesystem
<matthew_> Anyone care to help me install my video drivers? The install script gives me an error that it can't compile the AGPGART module or the kernel
<cryz> terli; run aptitude, search for the package, check the infos. it depends on 73 libs
<moDumass> streenz, thanks
<justizin> moDumass: you need to create vfat partition and mount it before using unetbootin
<ziroday> cryz: those dependencies are needed by other gnome apps, not just rhythmbox.
<ccnix_> ......
<ziroday> ccnix_: do you have a question we can help you with?
<justizin> also consider installing liveusb, google 'ubuntu liveusb' is possible to get it installed from older archives and works fine on intrepid.
<justizin> just not in intrepid archives for some sad, sad, unchristmaslike reason. :/
<matthew_> Ok, can anyone tell me another room where I can go to get help with installing video drivers?
 * justizin frowns at canonical discarding xen and liveusb :/
<moDumass> justizin, yeh im trying to install eeeubuntu
<ccnix_> no ,thank you
<justizin> matthew_: can try #linux, sorry i can't help, not much for linux and video drivers in recent times. :/
<shiMMer> can any1 help me with kismet??i cant run it.appear some error.i need to put source in kismet.conf i think.i dun know what source im using..please help
<moDumass> streens, the usb drive isnt on gparted as an option
<matthew_> thanks justizin
<cryz> ziroday; but for example. totem, it depends on totem-gstreamer & totem-plugins. only totem should depend on those. if i remove totem, it won't remove the dependencies
<justizin> moDumass: okay, whatever you are trying to do with unetbootin, you need to use gparted or something to create a fat16/fat32 (pref fat32, usually called 'vfat') partition, then mount it, and point unetbootin at it.
<streenz> moDumass, are you sure? if its showing up elsewhere then it should be showing up in gparted...
<ziroday> cryz: okay, you can file a bug about it :)
<justizin> once you've done that, I personally grant you permission to use the nick "lessDumass" ;)
<jjt009> does anyone know about ldd?
<moDumass> streens, yeh its strantge, it mounts onto my desktop, as the same size, i just cant select it, but its not showing in gparted
<nbeebo> why does this come? http://paste.ubuntu.com/92876/plain/
<justizin> ldd?
<jjt009> the command ldd?
<jjt009> dependencies
<justizin> nbeebo: can you upgrade that app or any dependant libraries? try apt-get install --reinstall amaya or somesuch
<Decepticon> what can i do to prevent hostile takeover of my server if i am offering a priviledged account to someone with sudo access
<nbeebo> justizin hmmmm... ok ill try
<moDumass> streenz, sorry my bad, didnt look deep enough, i see there are other options now, il be back
<justizin> Decepticon: you can limit sudo access to particlar commands, and you can use group access to delegate shared service-specific access.
<icepenguin> Decepticon: if you're concerned about someone with sudo access taking over your server, you probably shouldn't give that person sudo access.
<Decepticon> how can i limit sudo access
<justizin> if you grant full sudo, i mean, there's not much can be done.  modern ubuntu has no root access, only sudo, so that's the greatest access there can be without haxoring.
<ziroday> can anyone recommend a GTK photo managing app?
<justizin> Decepticon: read sudo manpage / website / etc..
<justizin> it's a bit much for me to editorialize over irc
<icepenguin> ziroday: I know picasa is available in a linux version, I'm unsure if its GTK however.
<justizin> ziroday: gnome has something, gphotosomethign or other
<justizin> F-Spot!
<justizin> pops up when i plug my iPhone in
<icepenguin> iphone... bah.  my stupid blackberry still won't work properly in linux.
<streenz> gThumb 2.10.10 An image viewer and browser for GNOME.
<justizin> well, i mean, you don't need a driver to charge battery over usb ;d
<cryz> ziroday; but i don't think it's a bug. im starting to believe that's simply how it works. the dependency removal only takes place on packages that were installed manually, manually meaning an installation requested by the user. if you look in aptitude, all the dependencies are flagged as automatic, so thats why when you remove the package the dependencies are removed as well. but in the case of the packages installed by the ubuntu installation, t
<ziroday> justizin: gphoto2?
<justizin> but F-Spot / GNOME seem to recognize the iPhone as a camera and ask for importing..
<icepenguin> justizin: with the blackberry you do.  so lame :(
<nbeebo> justizin well im doing fresh install now anyways so bye and thanks
<justizin> ziroday: maybe, f-spot sounds more famil, but maybe i have crossed nerves
<justizin> icepenguin: really? no charging w/o driver?
<terli> it's gtk.
<ziroday> cryz: I can't really be sure of it myself, filing a bug would be the best place for it
<justizin> i mean, iphone charges over usb to a dumb AC adapter.  we have one up on the bed.
<ziroday> justizin: f-spot is a mono app and I'm not fond of those
<justizin> so i plug it into my netbook as well, charges fine, just no itunes love ;d
<icepenguin> justizin: yep, I get a nice error stating that the connection is 'insufficient for charging' if there's no driver installed, regardless of OS.
<terli> f-spot is MONO?
<justizin> ziroday: bigot! :-P
<cryz> ziroday; thanks anyway :)
<terli> then why doesn't it work on iwndows
<ziroday> terli: correct
<justizin> mono == CLR == ISO
<matthew_> justizin, everyone in #linux is talking about crap, any other suggestions?
<terli> *cries*
<slavsun> terli> yes
<justizin> matthew_: i am always happy to talk about non-crap.
<justizin> what am i suggesting on?
<justizin> me is on an 8.9" screen forgive that you may scroll past fast
<terli> everything on linux, gtk and gnome included, should either be written in perl or mono.
<icepenguin> I got it to charge with Barry, but if I try and mount my SD card, infinite reboot loop on the phone.  Its so awesome :D
<icepenguin> terli: Um ew.  I'll stick to ruby, thanks.
<justizin> terli: perl or mono? heh..
<matthew_> justizin: somewhere to find help on getting my video drivers working
<icepenguin> or pascal :P
<terli> and the kernel should be all C converted to assembly
<icepenguin> o_O
<moDumass> justizin and streenz i found it in gparted, but when i select unmount it is still "scanning all devices" is this normal?
<justizin> matthew_: i suck at using things that ubuntu doesn't support by default.  sorry.  i'm trying to get back to my 14-year old roots as i approach 30, but i've become a mac weenie in recent years. :/
<yan_> hi I am a new
<justizin> moDumass: things never stopping is never normal.
<justizin> you can always reboot
<justizin> see if gparted shows your changes
<justizin> who knows
<c1rcuit> what would be the path to a file on my desktop?
<c1rcuit> sorry noob
<justizin> worst that happens is your computer dies, hope you have a rescue cd or usb ;d
<ziroday> c1rcuit: /home/<username>/Desktop/<filename>
<icepenguin> Anyhow, I do have a question - anyone familiar with Atheros wifi connections just randomly dropping every few minutes for no really good discernable reason?
<c1rcuit> ok danks
<ziroday> icepenguin: what card?
<terli> my wireless drops once every two hours
<terli> integrated intel chip
<justizin> icepenguin: i have atheros on my netbook, what driver are you using? an dyah, as ziroday ask, what chip?
<icepenguin> ziroday: er... 2 seconds, gotta see what my macbook has got specifically
<terli> perfectly normal behavior
<yan_> why i am quit,
<grendal_prime> ya this is not as easy as it sounds..
<matthew_> justizin: lol, I've had to install 1 driver on MAC and every other driver install I've done has been on Windows, so trust me, I'm more lost than you, I'll try to forums, thanks for trying
<razaccour> can i install Ubuntu on my Palm Treo 650?
<icepenguin> AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless
<ziroday> razaccour: not easily
<grendal_prime> just ajoining like an mp3 onto an existing ...ogg video?
<justizin> icepenguin: what kind of machine?
<razaccour> how hard is it?
<icepenguin> justizin: macbook pro (santa rosa chipset).
<justizin> have you searched google 'ubuntu' plus motherboard, chipset model ?
<justizin> ah macbook pro.. i am not sure i have wifi working on my MBP, as i don't use it primary.
<razaccour> ziroday, how hard is it?
<icepenguin> yeah, I've done all the standard set up stuff, and it works... then just randomly dumps connection every 10 mins. -ish
<ziroday> razaccour: actually I think it is impossible. Sorry
<shatly> hi, any one here dealt with the scndisk cruzer u3 software
<justizin> i think i have a linux partition i typically use wired which i can boot to try for you
<razaccour> oh ok thanks
<ziroday> shatly: U3 will not work in linux
<shatly> last time i removed it by formating a hiden partition, but i can not find it this time
<razaccour> well, palm is pretty good anyhow
<justizin> might be a pain in the butt, though
<shatly> i want to kill it
<IdleOne> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<R1_> Paddy_EIRE, I are you back yet?
<shatly> ziroday: i want to kill it not keep it
<justizin> have trouble getting the stubborn ass mac to eject optical disc :/
<ley> hello
<icepenguin> justizin: *nod* Wired works perfectly for me, but for instance, if I boot the livecd, wifi dies after about 10 mins.. I tried disabling the bgscan but to no avail.  I've also compiled the newest madwifi, etc, tried changing networkmanager for wicd, etc.
<ziroday> shatly: you can just reformat the drive and it will kill it
<ley> Is anyone here?
<ziroday> ley: only around 1400 people
<ley> ah.ha
<shatly> no, it is some hidden partiton but sudo fdisk -l only list one
<moDumass> streenz, changed thumb drives and things are looking good
<ley> Is xbutu more faster than ubuntu?
<shatly> eath time it is in a windows computer it is re installed
<ziroday> shatly: does that partition take all the space?
<ziroday> ley: yes
<shatly> ziroday: a bit, just want to keep it from lanching automaticaly on windows computers
<ziroday> shatly: then if you format that partition it will remove U3
<icepenguin> justizin: Just umount it from commandline, it ought to pop out... do you have pommed installed?
<streenz> moDumass, good good... once the USB thumbdrive is formatted... go under System - Administration - Make a USB Startup Disc...... then point it at your ubuntu .iso
<ley> I want play some windows games,how can I run them? wine is too slow to run 3D games...
<ziroday> shatly: however for windows and U3 you will need to ask in ##windows
<icepenguin> ley: eh? I run Oblivion, World of Warcraft, etc, in Wine.
<shatly> ziroday: no, i formated it to a linux then to fat 32, and the put back into a windows computer, after 30 seconds it restores itself
<moDumass> streenz, already ahead of you
<ziroday> ley: besides wine there is cedega a closed source, propriatery version and that is it
<moDumass> streenz, thanks though, i think it was a bung thumb, other than that its cruising along nicely
<ziroday> shatly: you will have to ask in ##windows regarding U3 issues
<icepenguin> ley: if you go to the appdb on winehq.org it ought to have instructions on how to get games working, provided they are able to be run. (not all games will work)
<streenz> moDumass, k cool, thats exactly what I did to install ubuntu on my Acer Aspire One netbook and its workin great
<ley> I run Counter-Striker Source slowly in wine...
<revilodraw> i have some files in my trash can which wont delete, they have a padlock symbol on them, any ideas?
<ziroday> ley: did you try looking at the fixes/speed increases specified in the appdb?
<icepenguin> ley: that may be a 3d driver or system issue then, cause all the source engine stuff tends to work *very* well.  What have you got for a video card and such?
<ziroday> revilodraw: open up nautilus as root and then remove them
<moDumass> streenz, awesome, they had a sale on eepcs, 300 for a 900 with a gig of ram and 12gig hdd (windows), or 450 for linux with 512 megs and 6gig hdd - so im replacing windows
<ley> I use "free" driver. My video card is Nvidia geforce 7300 Go
<revilodraw> ziroday: ok, alt f2, gksudo nautilus, password, then how do i open the trash as root?
<ziroday> !trash | revilodraw
<ubottu> revilodraw: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<icepenguin> ley: ahh, you need to use Nvidia's binary driver for 3d gaming.
<icepenguin> ley: you can install it in the restricted drivers section under the admin menu as I recall.
<revilodraw> ubottu:  thanks (i know you are a bot)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<streenz> better than the rest of us who arent bots but still might not be intelligent
<terli> I'm intelligent, whatcha saying willis, I'm INTELLEGENT!
<ley> Really? Someone told me the driver in the source is excelent
<icepenguin> ley: if you want 3D gaming on an nvidia card in linux, you need to use nvidia's driver.
<ley> thanks
<icepenguin> np.
<terli> ley, with a nvidia card and wine, you can have it all :-D
<jay2> Merry Christmas everyone :))
<terli> use the proprietary drivers and follow a wine tweaking guide
<terli> jay2, it happens to be 11:34.
<terli> you have precisely 26 minutes left to wish us this merry christmas.
<icepenguin> Thu Dec 25 23:34:38 CST 2008
<jay2> close enoff I was over at my familys house so I am sorry if the timeing is off :((
<Pilot_51> hi, does anyone know how to force an application to use X11 for video?
<ley> By the way.
<ley> My browser usually draw a wrong border.
<jay2> 21:32:50 pm
<ley> My system is Ubuntu 8.04
<piojunbabia> hello?
<jay2> 25/01/2008
<piojunbabia> this is my first time to use ubuntu...
<terli> ley, I recommend upgrading to 10.04 LTS promptly
<piojunbabia> i need help
<ley> Can XChat send a picture?
<Pilot_51> i'm especially trying to get skype webcam to work without crashing
<revilodraw> ziroday' thansk
<icepenguin> Pilot_51: I'd check to see if the given app you're using supports that video output method, i don't think you can just force a given app to use a specific method (SDL, x11, etc, blah), I do believe it has to be build with support for them.
<terli> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<Pilot_51> i don't see it available in skype
<tavo> Hi Merry Christmas :D
<tavo> !
<piojunbabia> hey do you know where to get driver for my sound card?
<ley> I have requested a CD.
<piojunbabia> please?
<icepenguin> Pilot_51: its possible it isnt, but if you're using a webcam, that's not a video output issue (unless its viewing someone elses?)
<piojunbabia> Merry Christmas to all
<Pilot_51> i found out that setting video to X11 in VLC gets rid of corruption such as vertical lines and that incoming webcam video in skype had the same vertical lines
<tavo> I'd like knowing how could I speed up nautilus?
<piojunbabia> am i invisible here?
<icepenguin> Pilot_51: ahh its incoming.  Do you have desktop effects turned on by chance?
<ley> Do you know how to disable nvidia power mizer in fedora?
<Pilot_51> nope
<jay2> hmmm ubuntu does anyone know the next name for the next version?
<icepenguin> Pilot_51: hmm.
<terli> piojunbabia: I heartily recommend running   sudo apt-get update universe && clear && echo done
<icepenguin> ley: I'd ask that in #fedora
<Pilot_51> the drivers have very weak support for my video hardware
<ley> thanks. bye
<terli> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<Pilot_51> it's an old Gateway Solo 5300 laptop
<jay2> hmmm love ubuntu but I think that I am going to see if I can get a work around when installing it instead of always hitting the tab button
<jay2> during install
<terli> !lulz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lulz
<icepenguin> Pilot_51: this looks like it *might* be related to your issue? http://www.techienuggets.com/Comments?tx=55955
<piojunbabia> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<jay2> ubottu that is a cute name :))
<piojunbabia> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<terli> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<piojunbabia> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pilot_51> doesn't look like the same symptoms but i'll look into that
<icepenguin> Pilot_51: yeah, sorry I can't be more help, really, just google around I supose, or post on the forums (or search the forums).
<TUenUT> подскажите пожалуйста, у меня ноутбук Maxmedia, на нем есть вай-фай. но нажатием функци клавиши на клавиатуре он не запускается. что нужно что бы запустить вай-фай? на ноуте убунта 8.04
<terli> RUSSIANS
<Mike_92> I just upgraded to Intriped and my audio doesn't work, can someone help me?
<terli> EVERYONE RUN AWAY
<Kalidarn> where do i ask about ubuntu packaging questions
<Flannel> !ru | TUenUT
<ubottu> TUenUT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Flannel> terli: please don't do that
<Kalidarn> (im creating packages)
<TUenUT> sorry
<terli> sorry, I just got over the cold war last week.
<terli> *cough cough sneeze*
<icepenguin> !audio | Mike_92
<ubottu> Mike_92: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kalidarn> just wondering if ubuntu has a special channel for debian packing related stuff
<terli> of course we do kalidarn
<Kalidarn> yar what is it ;)
<terli> we own #debian for that
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> not funny ;)
<terli> all our debianites live there
<terli> poor isolationalists
<Flannel> terli: Please stop.  This is a support channel. If you want to joke around or chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Flannel> Kalidarn: #ubuntu-motu is a good place for packaging questions
<Kalidarn> thx
<gbear14275> would anyone be willing to look at a script and give me some advice on why it might not be working as it should?
<terli> of course gbear
<terli> gimme a link to the pastebin
<gbear14275> terli: thanks... will do
<nik_federmann> I'm a new ubuntu user, basically, it rocks
<nik_federmann> <waves goodbye to bill gates>
<gbear14275> terli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93051/
<davenull> nik_federmann: Glad you like it.
<terli> nik_federmann : thank you for trusting us with your time. Please, don't hesitate to contact us at any time.
<terryx> is there anyone who know about wubi?
<Flannel> !anyone | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nik_federmann> dig that autoanswer system ;)
<terli> gbear14275 : the script you have shown me appears to simply execute the xfce4-terminal command, and then once it finishes execute the ones below it.
<terryx> i want to increase the size of file system in ubuntu(wubi)?
<terli> the problem is probably when the terminal command never finishes.
<gbear14275> terli: yes, I organized it line by line for easier understanding... i'm trying to setup a desktop terminal but for some reason when trying to run that script it isn't executing right
<icepenguin> there is a space between #! /bin/bash
<icepenguin> needs to be #!/bin/bash, does it not?
<Flannel> terryx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545519
<gbear14275> does the name have anything to do with it?  I named it desktopterminal.sh
<terli> gbear14275
<terli> try running the exact same code in a terminal
<terli> see what happens will ya?
<icepenguin> gbear14275: remove the space between #1! and /bin/bash and see if it runs.  also, you may have to chmod +x the desktopterminal.sh
<gbear14275> terli: I apologize ahead of time... this is my first script attempt
<terli> its ok
<icepenguin> unless of course I am way off here on the space
<terli> I've never written a script beforer
<gbear14275> terli: ok will do
<terli> only hacked about a million of them
<gbear14275> terli: brb
<terli> just kidding I once wrote one for xdesktopwaves
<R1_> Hi, can someone kindly take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/93053/ for me and please  let me know how i can change the "Candidate" meaning I want to install from the second source  instead of the  first
<terli> but that was way back in feisty
<terryx> where is resizer root option?
<Flannel> terryx: In LVPM I believe
<davidbalbert> does anyone have experience running kgdb on 8.10?
<terli> terryx: you may have some issues trying to expand it from itself.
<chilli0> hello9 all
<terli> terryx : you will probably have to insert a live cd with a partitioner and re-size it.
<chilli0> does anyone have a link to a tutorial that shows me how to install ftp and lighttpd on ubuntu server?
<terli> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<terli> !lighthttpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighthttpd
<JayEnk> hehhe
<JayEnk> help me
<JayEnk> tolong
<JayEnk> please
<FloodBot1> JayEnk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terli> JeyEnk, please state your issue
<Portmen> I setup ubuntu persistent on my new 8GB usb stick like i successfully did on a 1GB except I used a different name for the first partition. When i boot from the 8GB, it displays a small rectangle smiley face in the upper left corner without doing anything else. Does anyone know what this is and what it means?
<Flannel> terli: Please don't speculate if you're not sure, you'll only confuse.
<terli> er, and if your flooding, use pastebin.org
<JayEnk> ya
<piojunbabia>  i think i need to look for winxp installer
<piojunbabia> i have difficulty ubuntu
<JayEnk> i'm need your help
<JayEnk> to set eth0 in my ubuntu 8.10 interpid
<JayEnk> hmm
<JayEnk> please
<JayEnk> i can't connect to internet
<JayEnk> now
<Flannel> !enter | JayEnk
<ubottu> JayEnk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<R1_> Hi, can someone kindly take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/93053/ for me and please  let me know how i can change the "Candidate" meaning I want to install from the second source  instead of the  first
<JayEnk> hmm
<terli> JarEnk, this is a different machine correct?
<JayEnk> i was seting but can't connect
<JayEnk> i input this
<terryx> its far difficult for me to do this procedure...is there any way to increase my ubuntu file system from xp??????
<JayEnk> modprobe ipv6
<terryx> i am totally new
<terli> terryx : no.
<JayEnk> ip tunnel add he-ipv6 mode sit remote 72.52.104.74 local 125.163.220.187 ttl 255
<error404notfound> I can use ubuntu cd to do a kickstart install?
<terli> JayEnk, if you are trying to enable an IPV6 machine, I heartily recommend joining an IPv6 network
<JayEnk> hmm
<JayEnk> why
<Flannel> terryx: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html  Scroll down to the "Resizing virtual disks using....", that's what you need to follow (once you've installed LVPM)
<JayEnk> i can retrying
<gbear14275> terli: great... so its executing although it doesn't seem to be working right...
<terli> gbear14275: is it ever ending?
<gbear14275> its still showing up on top of desktop icons and not appearing on other workspaces, etc... I don't think the last two lines are executing correctly
<terli> so it finished the script completely?
<gbear14275> I think so... although to be honest I wouldn't know if it wasn't....
<terli> I said copy it into a terminal and run it
<terli> when the terminal says $ again then it will have finished
<gbear14275> ah... ok, yeah not ending
<terli> ok I think, if my memory does not fail me...
<terli> stinkin memory...
<terli> try using & instead of &&
<gbear14275> its bringing up another terminal window though... in the initial terminal window will it ever stop running while the 2nd terminal is open? terli?
<terli> Using Cntrl-c will stop the script, no problems.
<gbear14275> terli: When I use Ctrl-C it closes the opened terminal... although I think thats ok
<terli> that's ok man, all we did was kill the script
<terli> now change the script
<terli> replace && with just &
<gbear14275> terli: are you familiar with the wmctrl program at all?
<terli> not in the slightest.
<gbear14275> ok changed and tried again... although still not ending
<Flannel> terli, gbear14275: & won't work.  You don't want a bitwise and
<terli> flannel
<terli> would you please instruct us in the proper command
<terli> he needs to execute a command, then execute another without waiting for the first to stop
<Flannel> terli: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<Flannel> gbear14275: You want command1 & (newline) command2
<terli> so I'm confused
<billybigrigger> how do i get conky to run but not in a window?
<billybigrigger> i just want it to sit on my desktop background
<Flannel> terli: but I'm not sure that works in bash scripts
<terli> "command1 & command2" does something different than " command1 & /n command2"
<ultrav1olet> Does debian/ubuntu have something like redhat's /etc/init.d/iptables start|stop? I want to MANUALLY configure iptable rules without any semibroken automatic managers
<gbear14275> billybigrigger: trying to figure out that myself  too... try this walkthrough although i'm not through the terminal part myself... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709217
<ultrav1olet> I need no automatic configuration, just simple loading of manually written iptable rules
<CaptainMorgan> can someone help me with a boot problem? I got three disks, two of which are in a raid 1 setup, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, that runs Linux, Then I got a fresh Windows installation on /dev/sdc, and my grub selection looks like so: title		Microsoft Windows XP ProfessionaL, root		(hd2,0), savedefault, makeactive, chainloader	+1, all on separate lines... I've tried hd1,0 and h2,1 both to no avail... with the current h2,0 at least the
<CaptainMorgan> option goes to "Starting up..." but then it hangs.... any ideas?
<nomad77> billybigrigger: read then use  gedit ~/.conkyrc
<terli> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nomad77> ultrav1olet: sudo iptables -F to clear chains
<billybigrigger> nomad77, read what? im reading the conky docs right now
<Flannel> gbear14275: Your best bet may be #bash  they should be able to get you set up
<ultrav1olet> nomad77: damn
<ultrav1olet> is there a script for doing that?
<ultrav1olet> like iptables start|stop?
<Mike_92> I've updated to Intrepid and I'm not too fond of what has changed to the theme Glossy, is there a way I can revert back to what it used to look like?
<billybigrigger> nomad77, nevermind, line 8 of .conkyrc background no
<billybigrigger> nomad77, hah
<ultrav1olet> how come such a popular distro lacks normal and absolutely usual script?
<gbear14275> Flannel: alright... I will try to do it there... as an alternative do you know any walkthroughs to put a terminal onto the desktop
<nomad77> ultrav1olet:  they run once set rules then stop so -F or --flush is req'd to clear current ruleset
<klaxian> merry christmas :)  i wonder if anyone can help me.  many data DVDs that I have burned cannot seem to be mounted in Ubuntu
<klaxian> any ideas?
<klaxian> i searched google and found others with this problem, but no solutions
<terli> gbear14275 I strongly recommend introducing your issue in #xfce and #bash(#bash first).
<klaxian> i have tried several brands of DVDs and different burning options without success
<klaxian> other devices (ie. PS3) recognize the discs fine, but Ubuntu will not
<gbear14275> terli: alright... will do, thanks for the pointers
<usser> ultrav1olet, ubuntu uses ufw so you might want to look into that
<n8tuser> what is another way to  restart gdm or X?  the desktop is frozen, no keyboard or mouse input taken, top shows X uses 98.9% cpu,  im ssh'd in, and tried gdm restart to no avail
<jim_p> hello people
<davenull> n8tuser: You have to be root to kill it.
<terli> klaxian : you are burning disks in machine A , which may or may not have ubuntu, and attempting to mount them in Machine B, that does?
<klaxian> terli: no, the discs were burned with ubuntu and i'm trying to mount them with ubuntu
<usser> ultrav1olet, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<n8tuser> davenull-> i was root after i ssd in, i gdm restart not stop
<jim_p> where does amsn store its settings?
<n8tuser> davenull-> i was root after i sshd in, i gdm restart not stop
<klaxian> terli: same computer
<linuxguymarshall> hey, anyone know of a way to lock down a hard drive's partitions? not just block them from being edited in the local OS but to prevent them from being changed at all
<terli> klaxian, so a drive burned the disk, but it cannot mount said disk for reading
<jim_p> linuxguymarshall, crypto
<klaxian> terli: yes.  i have also tried to mount the same disc in several computers running ubuntu (not just the burning computer) and i get the same problem each time.  devices not running ubuntu seem to mount the disc fine
<terli> klaxian , these are data cd's or dvds? please specify.
<n8tuser> shoot, not even dbus restart will kill Xorg, its taking up 99.1% now
<klaxian> terli: data DVDs
<jim_p> linuxguymarshall, crypto wont prevent changes if the partitions are mounted though
<linuxguymarshall> jim_p: That will make it impossible to edit it from ANYWHERE? Even like an external flash drive with another OS on it?
<klaxian> terli: CDs do not have this problem
<terli> klaxian , please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776480, but also remember that ubuntu needs libdvdcss2 to read movies from dvd
<jim_p> linuxguymarshall, yea i guess so. that is what crypto does
<klaxian> terli: i have libdvdcss2 installed, but i will read the thread as you suggest.  i am burning data, not movies
<linuxguymarshall> jim_p:thanks
<jim_p> linuxguymarshall, keep in mind that the drive can be formatted altogether and lose everything in case of eg being stolen
<terli> klaxian, I could go with gut instincts and tell you to try burning them in k3b
<jim_p> where does amsn store its settings?
<CaptainMorgan> can someone help me with a boot problem? I got three disks, two of which are in a raid 1 setup, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, that runs Linux, Then I got a fresh Windows installation on /dev/sdc, and my grub selection looks like so: title		Microsoft Windows XP ProfessionaL, root		(hd2,0), savedefault, makeactive, chainloader	+1, all on separate lines... I've tried hd1,0 and h2,1 both to no avail... with the current h2,0 at least the
<CaptainMorgan> option goes to "Starting up..." but then it hangs.... any ideas?
<klaxian> terli: i have tried several programs including nautilus-cd-burner and brasero.  i think they all use cdrecord anyway, don't they?
<moses> question: xubuntu good for first time user on a bad laptop
<terli> jim_p : it stores them in /home/USERNAME/.programname/
<klaxian> terli: it is definitely a mounting problem
<moses> also: i want to be picky about the kernal
<terli> klaxian, as a firm gnome user, I still say try k3b.
<moses> is that possible with ubuntu?
<jim_p> terli, i dont se a .amsn folder in my home
<linuxguymarshall> jim_p:Yeah. I am attempting to make a "game console" of sorts and wanted to make sure that my friends didnt end up installing WinBlows or OSX-x86 on it for ****s and giggles
<Flannel> moses: Define picky
<moses> Flannel: i dont want gnome to rape my resources
<terli> jim_p: that is because it is hiddden.
<klaxian> terli: if the dvds work in non-ubuntu devices, how can it be a burning problem?
<shiMMer> how can i test my html writing??what bess application for me??
<Flannel> moses: That has nothing to do with the kernel
<terli> klaxian : your issue could have to do with something I know nothing about.
<klaxian> terli: seems to be an issue just with intrepid too
<jim_p> linuxguymarshall, game console on linux? give me a sec to solve my amsn thing and i will be back
<moses> Flannel: well what is killing my resources on my current ver of xubuntu?
<linuxguymarshall> jim_p:ok
<n8tuser> hmmm...just learn  gdm restart does not kill X,
<jim_p> terli, i know its hidden! even with hidden files and folders visible, its not there
<terli> klaxian, It is probable that something went really wrong inside ubuntu. please file a bug report on launchpad and include the device name and a copy of mount.
<Flannel> moses: I have no idea.  But the kernel won't have anything to do with gnome, or whatever else, using your resources
<moses> ok im going to install ubuntu because my friends use it
<klaxian> will do.  i see some similar bugs already filed so perhaps someone has already reported this
<moses> i hope i can learn by using it
<moses> im currently tring to install fedora
<moses> its much to heavy
<moses> for this laptop
<terli> btw klaxian, I have intrepid and can burn/read disks fine
<jim_p> linuxguymarshall, one thing i would lock is the bios and bootability from cds and the like
<n8tuser> moses as compared to which?
<moses> xubuntu?
<klaxian> terli: yah it's interesting.  seems like this just started recently, but it affects all my intrepid machines
<linuxguymarshall> jim_p:Yes, that is obvious
<moses> is that assumption correct?
<n8tuser> moses i dont think so
<jim_p> can some amsn user verify that he/she has a .amsn folder?
<klaxian> terli: do u have proposed enabled?
<moses> fedora is lighter?
<n8tuser> moses no, they are about equal
<jim_p> moses, no, they are equal
<moses> well fedora can barley load onto my ram
<moses> for the livecd
<moses> its quite annoying
<jim_p> moses, how much ram are you on?
<terli> moses, get an alternate install disk.
<terli> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<krishmish> can someone simulate yugma webconference with me?
<n8tuser> jim_p-> yes there is .amsn/
<krishmish> !yugma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yugma
<moses> can i get the light for xubuntu?
<jim_p> the light?
<moses> err
<moses> alternate
<moses> im sorr
<moses> y
<klaxian> terli: it might be a kernel config issue...i'm going to try an older kernel to test
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moses> lol
<jim_p> moses, please explain me why do you want the live enviroment to load to ram first?
<klaxian> terlmann: thanks for your help :)
<moses> ok well im probably wrong
<moses> im loading the livecd for fedora
<Flannel> moses: Yes. http://www.xubuntu.org/get  the mirrors will have both the Desktop and the alternate CD
<moses> its currently running quite slow, also i do not know why
<jim_p> moses, how much ram is on that pc you are on?
<moses> i think its 512
<moses> but im not sure
<moses> maybe 128
<jim_p> moses, cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<moses> also i think the cdrom drive is exceptionally slow
<shiMMer> how can i test my html writing??what bess application for me??
<krishmish> shimmer ...try bluefish
<krishmish> or dreamweaver
<CaptainMorgan> can someone help me with a boot problem? I got three disks, two of which are in a raid 1 setup, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, that runs Linux, Then I got a fresh Windows installation on /dev/sdc, and my grub selection looks like so: title		Microsoft Windows XP ProfessionaL, root		(hd2,0), savedefault, makeactive, chainloader	+1, all on separate lines... I've tried hd1,0 and h2,1 both to no avail... with the current h2,0 at least the
<CaptainMorgan> option goes to "Starting up..." but then it hangs.... any ideas?
<Yasumoto> shiMMer: also, just plain gedit and firefox works pretty well
<jim_p> moses, what did that command return?
<Yasumoto> shiMMer: save the file onto your desktop and open it with firefox
<moses> lol
<moses> im a failure
<moses> i forgot my login
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: have you tried "sudo update-grub" ?
<moses> for xubuntu
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> moses: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: (I think that's the command)
<Flannel> moses: Is this an installed system?
<moses> currently that is correct
<twilight> heeo
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, now why do I need to update it that way?
<twilight> hello*
<R1_> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<R1_> tty!
<Flannel> moses: Alright, reboot, and at the GRUB menu (right after the POST screen, you may need to hit escape to see it) choose the recovery console.  From there, you can cat /etc/passwd, and take a look at the usernames on the system.  Type "init 2" to finish the boot process and get back to the login screen
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, update-grub regenerates menu.lst... I'm not sure that's what I want...
<CaptainMorgan> is it?
<R1_> exit
<moses> Flannel: there are several options; resume, repair, root, xfix
<jim_p> how can i find the filesystem of a drive from the terminal?
<Flannel> moses: Are you booting to the liveCD?
<usser> jim_p, sudo fdisk -l
<\Kira> Im trying to install a deb program, and it requires a package that I dont have. If I try to install that package via apt get, it returns a package not found error. Saying that the package points to another package. If i try to install that package, I get a error saying its up-to-date. Any help?
<tonsofpc1> using idjc, selecting the mp3 option shows "MP3 streaming is unavailable" - how do I enable it?
<moses> nope i have a previously older version of ubuntu, should i make a livecd of xubuntu? I really want to make an alternate cd for xubuntu
<jim_p> usser, i thought of that too :( i was thinking of a more specific solution that will tell me about THAT drive and not all drives on my system
<Flannel> moses: You're booting ot that CD though?
<jim_p> usser, like a guided fdisk -l
<moses> i am not this is a fully installed version of xubuntu
<jim_p> moses, cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: Do you think you've made any changes to the menu.lst file?
<Flannel> moses: You get those options at the grub menu?
<jim_p> moses, if you dont know how much memory you have, telling you what to use is pointless
<puppiesRcute> hello all any one got any info i installed ubuntu over again as my main drive and my older ubuntu install wont come back on any way to recover my old stuff from that partition
<moses> no what i did was, i went to recovery mode boot for the standard ver of xubuntu
<wasabi__> is there a gui for rdesktop?
<wasabi__> or any type of front end?
<puppiesRcute> im blond so any help would be kewl
<jim_p> wasabi__, i think tha latest gnome has one
<Odd-rationale> !info tsclient
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 308 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<usser> jim_p, well i mean how many drives do you have. its usually not hard to figure out whats what
<Odd-rationale> wasabi__: ^
<wasabi__> really
<Flannel> puppiesRcute: Did you install it on the same partitions?
<wasabi__> i only see rdesktop commandline. how do i launch the gui?
<\Kira> Im trying to install a deb program, and it requires a package that I dont have. If I try to install that package via apt get, it returns a package not found error. Saying that the package points to another package. If i try to install that package, I get a error saying its up-to-date. Any help?
<bullgard4> Where is Grub physically stored on my hard disk?
<puppiesRcute> i got a 190 gig and my other is on a 80 installed hardy heron on my 190 and my other will not come back on
<jim_p> usser, i have 2 and i know exactly what to look for. how will i instruct my friend from the phone though to look up in his?
<Flannel> moses: Right.  You want to choose the recovery mode kernel at the GRUB menu
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, of course, as my original question says
<jim_p> bullgard4, on the mbr of the disk
<zaher> #linuxac
<CaptainMorgan> how else can I have it point to the new disk?
<jim_p> \Kira, what do you try to install?
<Odd-rationale> wasabi__: try tsclient
<wasabi__> okay
<wasabi__> will do
<wasabi__> thanks
<usser> jim_p, oh. just get him to install ssh server and look for yourself :)
<jim_p> wasabi__, grdesktop is the gnome app
<\Kira> Odd-rationale: im trying to install qjoypad, its a graphical end to joy2key
<jim_p> usser, let him clean himself up when i cant
<usser> jim_p, pastebinit also helps
<\Kira> Odd-rationale: it requires the libqt2c102 package, though
<\Kira> Odd-rationale: sorry, that was the libqt2c102-mt package
<Odd-rationale> \Kira: are you trying to talk to me? or jim_p ?
<\Kira> Odd-rationale: opps.... lol. sorry
<Odd-rationale> np :D
<moses> Flannel: when i boot to that recovery it gives me those options
<puppiesRcute> heard from a few people to remake a bootloader for the other but confused on that big time
<\Kira> jim_p: im trying to install qjoypad, its a graphical end to joy2key
<\Kira> jim_p: it requires the libqt2c102-mt package, though
<BinaryBoy001> Hey, I'm having a hard time playing back songs that i ripped from CD to computer.  When i use songbird to play back a song,,a message comes up stating that there is something wrong with the stream.  What can I do?
<bullgard4> jim_p: I think your answer is wrong. It is not only in the master boot record of the disk. Because it is larger than the master boot record.
<puppiesRcute> any way to recover any thing from my new install and just browse my other partitions maybe
<jim_p> bullgard4, not the whole grub fits in the mbr, i know. but the stage one does
<ramjedi> I need help configuring Sound Juicer to rip in mp3 format. The mp3 format appears in the edit format box but not in the output format drop menu. How do I get it into the drop down menu?
<jim_p> \Kira, can you please show me its url?
<wasabi__> sweet
<wasabi__> thanks guys
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, any ideas?
<bullgard4> jim_p: But my question was not: "Where is stage 1 physically stored on my hard disk?" My question was: "Where is Grub physically stored on my hard disk?"
<\Kira> jim_p: http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<CaptainMorgan> can someone help me with a boot problem? I got three disks, two of which are in a raid 1 setup, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, that runs Linux, Then I got a fresh Windows installation on /dev/sdc, and my grub selection looks like so: title		Microsoft Windows XP ProfessionaL, root		(hd2,0), savedefault, makeactive, chainloader	+1, all on separate lines... I've tried hd1,0 and h2,1 both to no avail... with the current h2,0 at least the
<CaptainMorgan> option goes to "Starting up..." but then it hangs.... any ideas?
<jim_p> ramjedi, do you have the relevant plugins for the job?
<puppiesRcute> :-( guess no one has any info for me
<terryx> ok guys...i think i got the problem...when i mount any usb drive or in built other hdd drive in ubuntu then my computer goes logout or freeze...why this happens?
<jim_p> \Kira, give me a sec
<moses> jim_p: 192mb of ram
<\Kira> I cant run apt-get, it says the device is busy, and that someone else is using it. Im the only user logged on, and Im not running it. How can I fix this?
<ramjedi> Yes. The gStreamer plug ins have been installed.
<puppiesRcute> your usb reader is malfunctioning and or the install of ubuntu wasnt up to par with the usb install had it happen to me got another usb key and or bought another usb driver and installed it worked fine with puppy an ubuntu
<\Kira> nvm, I found and killed the proccess :)
<jim_p> moses, get xubuntu cd or some other xfce based distro. you can always use a *box based distro but you have to be really adept with configuration files
<wasabi__> do you guys know if hamachi acts the same as a normal vpn client where the connection is tunneled? i am using it for work but i don't want my connection at home to be bridged with work's.
<wasabi__> i guess i should say bridged instead of tunnel*
<jim_p> \Kira, close synaptic while using apt-get
<moses> xubuntu it is, although im going to need help with the alt install disk, will i be able to format the entire drive?
<infinity_> wasabi__: i dont think hamachi bridges, though i'm not sure
<\Kira> jim_p: I did, but for some reason root was running a apt-get proccess, I just ended it
<jim_p> moses, yea. or part of it
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: save your old menu.lst as a backup, then run update-grub
<shiMMer> is there an alternative way to see my html result??i mean like=html board or something..
<LSN> Hello !
<LSN> Is there anyone ?
<jim_p> \Kira, qjoypad depends on the qt3 libraries
<ce_bra_merah> heloo jg
<oinil> REGISTER
<\Kira> jim_p: how would I get these
<oinil> how to register?
<\Kira> jim_p: ?
<jim_p> \Kira, let me find the proper name in apt
<wasabi__> infinity_: if it's tunneled then my connection would be slower right?
<LSN> I'm french, but ther isn't anybody on the french canal
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: that's helped me a few times before. I don't think I've set up software raid in linux before, what are you using to do that? was that default with the installer?
<\Kira> jim_p: yep, of course :)
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: sorry to be slow btw, I'm multitasking :-/
<infinity_> wasabi__: sorry. you're not making sense.
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, raid was installed upon initial system install by alternative disk
<LSN> So I need some help with a graphic tablet, which was okay yesterday, but today... ><
<jim_p> \Kira, what was the name of that dependency again?
<CaptainMorgan> alright I'll try that and see what happens, thank you Yasumoto
<LSN> (sorry if my english is bad ><)
<billybigrigger> can anyone here get conky to display their cpu frequency correctly? i have {freq} set and its showing as 0.8 Ghz when in fact its 2.1 ghz, but cat /proc/cpuinfo is showing my cpu mhz as 800.00 so whats going on? are both of my cores running at 0.8ghz each?
<moDumass> streenz, hmm, it errors out at 80% every time, and doesnt copy the complete install iso to the usb
<\Kira> jim_p: libqt3c102-mt
<wasabi__> infinity_: sorry. what i meant to say that if my home connection is bridged with my work's then the bandwidth speed would be lower when i try to download at home right? i'm trying to figure out how to tell whether it's bridging or not
<moDumass> streenz, im dloading a torrent now, eee 8.04
<ramjedi> jim-p, any idea what I am doing wrong? Or is it a glitch in the software?
<scriptx> anyway to dictate what video output plugin firefox uses when playing a flash video, like youtube?
<infinity_> wasabi__: lol. sounds like you don't know how to describe what you want to.
<jim_p> \Kira, try installing this                     libqt3-mt
<\Kira> jim_p: okay, one sec
<infinity_> wasabi__: try traceroute. that will tell you how you're getting access to something
<wasabi__> infinity_: yea. i'm not very familiar with this
<wasabi__> ahh
<wasabi__> thanks
<\Kira> jim_p: its already at its latest version
<jim_p> grrrr
<Elevator_Hazard> In GParted, how do I make a partition "active"? I installed ubuntu, then I tried installing vista on a partition I set up but it doesn't meet criteria, I think this is the answer.
<LSN> So can anyone help me ? =)
<wasabi__> infinity_: cool! the connection is not bridged
<wasabi__> infinity_: thanks for the help
<\Kira> jim_p: any other ideas? Im looking, but not finding anything :(
<jim_p> \Kira, i am looking at the packages too
<\Kira> jim_p: okay, tell me if you find anything. Thanks for the help, so far :D
<moses> whats the best iso burning software you can think of?
<jim_p> moses, k3b
<moses> does it have built in md5sum checking?
<moses> oh im sorry, i needed one for windows
<revilodraw> i want to send files from my laptop to my phone via wifi, assuming i dont have a wireless router, is this possible (ad-hoc network?)
<revilodraw> ﻿i want to send files from my laptop to my phone via wifi, assuming i dont have a wireless router, is this possible (ad-hoc network?)
<roni> 099
<terryx> ok guys...i think i got the problem...when i mount any usb drive or in built other hdd drive in ubuntu then my computer goes logout or freeze...why this happens?
<shiMMer> how can i install kismet??
<ramjedi> I have checked to see that I have the gStreamer plugins for mp3 format installed from the repository. I see the mp3 format in the edit format box in Sound Juicer preferences, but it does not appear in the output format drop down menu. What can I do to rip in mp3 format?
<vpew> can someone tell me how to find out someones IP in pidgin?
<vpew> can someone tell me how to find out someones IP in pidgin through a link?
<\Kira> jim_p: I think I found a method of installing it, its not the method I was hoping to use, but it looks like it should work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147918, what do you think?
<jim_p> \Kira, compiling it from source?
 * JayEnk wes lah nek ra ngerteni wong lagi mumet ra papa 
<jim_p> \Kira, no, its that alien thing
 * JayEnk tapi aja kaya kue carane
<\Kira> jim_p: no, downloading the rpm, converting it to deb, then installing it and linking the icons
<nilson> Hello - I am trying to install a Metacity theme ("Blended") and when I drag and drop it into the Theme UI, it says that is has been installed, but does not show up
<nilson> I verified that the appropriate directories are placed in .themes
<jim_p> \Kira, better compile it from source. i dont trust alien
<moazamraja> i'm having the weirdest problem...
<moazamraja> same hardware, comparing java performance...Ubuntu is a good deal faster than CentOS 5
<\Kira> jim_p: I tried, but it returns errors with a command missing. qmake
<jim_p> nilson, exract the tar file on the desktop and move it to .themes
<moazamraja> same Java VM
<EEEPCFTW> hello
<moazamraja> but the thing is, they use the same kernel...
<moazamraja> so why would performance be so different?
<EEEPCFTW> does anyone know if there is like a ipod/sync software app for linux? ubuntu
<jim_p> \Kira, then use the alien :(
<moazamraja> main difference is in network socket and message passing performance
<\Kira> jim_p: this appears to be the only method, thanks for you help, anyways :)
<EEEPCFTW> i have ipod touch and eee pc can u get software to sync?
<jim_p> EEEPCFTW, some amarok plugin can transfer songs and the like
<vpew> can someone tell me how to find out someones IP in pidgin through a link?
<EEEPCFTW> ok :S lol
<jim_p> EEEPCFTW, and there is also floola
<jim_p> http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/
<EEEPCFTW> ok ty i will look
<jim_p> EEEPCFTW, and songbird
<Elevator_Hazard> In GParted, how do I make a partition "active"? I installed ubuntu, then I tried installing vista on a partition I set up but it doesn't meet criteria, I think this is the answer.
<onnyx> vpew, just tell them to go to http://whatsmyip.org and paste the result
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, I had some time to review update-grub... what it does is *only* searches /boot for vm* files, thus it's only useful for linux... I removed my menu.lst, and then ran it, after its creation it just output the original menu.lst, *without* any windows option
<nilson> jim_p, still does not show up
<nilson> confusing.
<\Kira> the apt-get command keeps telling me a media change has occured and I have to insert my install disk. This reminds me alot of windows :( Whats going on?
<jim_p> \Kira, open sources.list and remove the cdrom line
<jim_p> \Kira, its the very first on the top
<\Kira> jim_p: were is sources.list?
<jim_p> \Kira, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<\Kira> jim_p: gedit not found, I can just use nano, right?
<jim_p> \Kira, yea
<\Kira> jim_p: cool thanks
<revilodraw> i want to send files from my laptop to my phone (dell inspiron to nokia n96) via wifi. lets say i dont have bluetooth, and i dont have a wireless router. is this possible (ad hoc network?)
<EEEPCFTW> Hello,
<raphre> hello, can some one show me how to remove a .deb package i installed  with gdebi package installer?
<IchigoMorino> How do you add application file type associations in Firefox under Edit > Preferences > Applications?
<EEEPCFTW> Do you know what command/s to type to get a .RAR Extractor? for EEE PC or Linux?
<aeporwi> what's the url for the video contest I'am a ubuntu?
<IchigoMorino> EEEPCFTW: 'sudo apt-get install unrar'
<Kira> When my eth0 is configured by DHCP, by default the /etc/resolv.conf is modified to use the DNS information supplied by the DHCP server, right?
<justizin> Kira: roughly speaking, yes.
<IchigoMorino> EEEPCFTW: If you install that you can unrar things from the command line, and most graphical extractors like the one that comes with Ubuntu will then work with rar to.
<Kira> justizin: so how do I prevent the /etc/resolv.conf from losing extra dns that I put in?
<kad41> hi, newb question, but how do i uninstall something? i dont think it even installed cause i run it from my downloads directory. can i just delete it?
<EEEPCFTW> Ok thanks :)
<IchigoMorino> kad41: What is "it"?
<justizin> Kira: edit /etc/network/interfaces and control dns-nameservers config
<kad41> its called twonkymedia server
<dickinch15> im new here so how are yall doing and i love ubuntu i just love it lol
<justizin> resolvconf does the rest of the work purportedly
<IchigoMorino> kad41: What type of file is it and how did you "try to install it"?
<aeporwi> lol
<shatly> any one here bridgied a wired eathernet network to a wireless in ubuntu (if on the eeepc that would be even better)
<aeporwi> why does ubuntu 8.10 suck for audio?
<Flannel> !ics | shatly
<ubottu> shatly: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<shatly> i seen to not be able to get my wireless transmiting, and when i do i have not wired eathernet
<bazhang> aeporwi, do you have a support question
<shatly> i have tryed that
<kad41> its an executable that i run in the command line
<shatly> i eather get my wireless brodcasting, or my wired working
<imaginent> :
<IchigoMorino> How do you add application file type associations in Firefox under Edit > Preferences > Applications?
<CaptainMorgan> Yasumoto, do you think not having anything in /etc/fstab might have something to do with this?? I figure it might but previously I thought no because the system never gets to that point... but since ubuntu is identifying it as /dev/sdc1 then why not edit fstab?
<onnyx> shatly, do you connect to the same network wired and wireless?
<shatly> onnyx: no, the problum is we have one wire for 3 computers, and i have no ieda about vista, so i am trying to do it on my laptop
<jim_p> any ideas on how to make this work    Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c21a Logitech, Inc. Precision Gamepad
<shatly> the simple sloution would just get a proper router, but this is only for a week
<kad41> are you asking me?
<CaptainMorgan> actually.. no.. I don't think that will make a difference...
<CaptainMorgan> at boot, the disks are identified by (hd*,*) when it gets to linux then they're named according to /dev
<onnyx> shatly, so you're trying to have your notebook run as an access point?
<shatly> onnyx: yes, because it is not vista, and proaly the only one that is going to stay on and not mobal for the most amount of time
<onnyx> shatly, my guess is you'll have do disable networkmanager. it likes to interfere with anything but the machine as a client
<shatly> i did
<Yasumoto> CaptainMorgan: yeah, that's probably not a good thing
<onnyx> shatly, if you went after this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing), where did it go wrong?
<shatly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<shatly> is what i went with
<Kira> justizin: why don't I see dns-nameservers in the man page of interfaces?
<shatly> and getting the outher computers connecting to the wifi
<shatly> seeing the network
<n8tuser> shatly-> i came in a bit late, what are you trying to achieve?
<shatly> right now all i want is to creat a ad-hoc network over wifi, and have wired eathernet still work
<n8tuser> shatly you have one dsl/router/AP  ? and how many clients?
<shatly> i have a Atheros based wifi card
<shatly> the problum is 3 laptops and only one wired connection
<shatly> the outher two are *shivers* vista
<shatly> so i am trying to get it to work on my EEEpc (701) and shae
<n8tuser> shatly-> the router is also an access point right?
<shatly> this is just from the dsl modem
<onnyx> n8tuser, he's trying to share wired internet over his laptop's wireless as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<moses> how do i install a bootloader using gparted?
<onnyx> shatly, what happens to your eth0 when the wireless clients are connected?
<n8tuser> onnyx -> listen to my questions okay?
<n8tuser> shatly-> the router is also an access point right?
<shatly> i want dsl modem ----> eth0 ---> wifi0 ------> outher lappy's via ad-hoc netork
<shatly> i never got cliants to connect all the way to my wifi
<n8tuser> shatly -> once more, is the dsl modem/router is also an accessp point?
<shatly> i only have done wired or wifi in the pst
<shatly> past
<shatly> never ad-hoc on my end
<onnyx> n8tuser, i'm listening...
<n8tuser> shatly are you paying attention to my questions?
<shatly> also if we do somthing to bring my internet down temparaly, i am going into irc via a server, so i will still be here
<yaris123456789> hey guys i think i bought a template from a website, and i found exact same on monstertemplates....i got scammed what to do now ?
<shatly> there is no router
<shatly> i am trying to force lappy to be router
<bazhang> !ot > yaris123456789
<ubottu> yaris123456789, please see my private message
<n8tuser> shatly -> if i understood you, its just a plain straight dsl modem no other router functionalities?
<n8tuser> !who | shatly
<ubottu> shatly: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shatly> yes
<shatly> n8tuser: yes
<n8tuser> shatly -> how many ethernet nic cards do you have in your laptop?
<imaginent> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shatly> n8tuser: it is a eeepc, so i have one wifi, and one wired port
<revilodraw> is it possible to send files from laptop to phone (inspiron to n96) over wifi?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I list disks in hd*,* format?
<n8tuser> shatly -> no other hubs or stand alone router you may have around?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: take /dev/sdXY and it becomes hd(X-1),(Y-1)
<shatly>  n8tuser about 4,000 miles away
<shatly> n8tuser: my lan party group has a switching capasity of 800 computers
<n8tuser> shatly then you have to make that wifi work in adhoc mode to have the other two vista clients connect to it in ad-hoc mode
<revilodraw> ﻿ is it possible to send files from laptop to phone (inspiron to n96) over wifi?
 * shatly realises how much easier it is to network 500 wired ports then to create a simple ad-hoc network
<NicEXE> where can I find the configuration file for compiz?
<n8tuser> shatly -> is that close by you can use, whatever that lan party group you are referring to?
<shatly> n8tuser: the problum is when i go into adhoc mode is that i can not use eth0 for some reasion
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, what is the x-1 mean? cuz I have hd0,0 in grub listed and that matches up with /dev/sda1 yet, when I tried to tell grub to boot hd2,0 it hung with "Starting up...", based on your explanation, h2,0 should match /dev/sdc1
<nabsha> anyone doing urdu translations here?
<shatly> n8tuser: that is the 4k miles away i am refering to
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: That's correct.
<shatly> n8tuser: i am in the central us, my routers are in alaska
<shiMMer> how can i get fluxbox??
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, any idea why it's hanging then?
<bazhang> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ nabsha
<shatly> (and way worse weather here)
<n8tuser> shatly and no computer store nearby you to purchase a soho type of router?
<shatly> n8tuser: i am too cheap
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: is your root set up properly? Is the kernel there? etc?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, this is what I'm trying to boot: http://pastebin.com/m9976247
<shatly> n8tuser: it is for less then a week, so 50 for a router will not work for me
<NicEXE> where can I find the configuration file for compiz?
<n8tuser> shatly then in that case, you have to keep on hacking on that wifi card you have to put it in adhoc mode
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: ah.  If you change your BIOS to boot to that partition first, does windows boot fine?
<Natanaiel> does ubuntu use binary packages?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: You can also try making it rootnoverify (hd2,0) instead of root (hd2,0)
<Flannel> Natanaiel: Yes
<shiMMer> how can i get fluxbox??
<zixelex> I want install ubuntu from fllopy disk ?
<CaptainMorgan> and it hangs with "Starting up..." my root is two disks, both in raid 1 through the alternative installation... the third disk is a fresh Windows installation that boots fine by itself
<CaptainMorgan> I supposed I'll try rootnoverify.. but I'm not confident... you going to be around a for a bit?
<n8tuser> shatly are you even able to put your wifi card in adhoc mode and have at least one vista to connect to it?
<shatly> n8tuser: i think
<shiMMer> i use my fluxbox session.i open nautilus,then it automatically return to my gnome.it weird...what can i do??
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Try changing it to hd1,0.  You can edit the lines from GRUB itself by hitting 'e' at the menu entry.  Makes it quick to try stuff
<Natanaiel> but what's the diffrence between binary packages az deb packages & ubuntu use which of them?
<zixelex> I'm have ibm thinkpad 600
<shatly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<shatly> n8tuser: ^^^
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, I tried h1,0 and it reported back error 13, bad boot sequence, or similar.. h2,0 is the best result so far
<shatly> look down near the bootom at Atheros based cards
<shatly> that is what i have
<Flannel> Natanaiel: Ubuntu uses deb packages.  Which is the debian package format, although Ubuntu debs aren't necessarily binary compatable with debian packages
<NicEXE> where can I find the configuration file for compiz?
<n8tuser> shatly -> were you able to have the vista connect to it?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, oh ok.. -e will come in handy, thanks!
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: We could try mapping, it may be that windows is having an issue not being on sda1 (which isn't uncommon)
<shatly> n8tuser: it was able to see it but i have a feeling that they were typing in the wrong pass the one time
<shatly> but i was trying to get my wired reenabled that one time
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: map (hd0) (hd2)\nmap (hd2) (hd0)
<n8tuser> shatly having two nic cards, they are independent of each other
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, isn't that just an issue of which sata cables are where? logically and physically, the first two disks are wired to the first two sata slots.. with the third sata cable on the third disk matching the third slot..
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: No.  Windows throws a hissy fit if it's not primary master
<CaptainMorgan> so if I put the third disk on the mobo's first sata slot, shouldn't that pick it up as sda 1?
<shatly> n8tuser: as far as i know my wireless is a diffrent card then my wired
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, with regards to map, is that only local? or can that be done at the grub prompt?
<n8tuser> shatly right, thats why am surprised when you claimed, you had your adhoc working but it affected your eth0  which didnt seem to make sense
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Edit the windows entry, add those two lines near the top.
<phnom> NicEXE, Depends on the backend, usually it's gconf so it should be ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. ok
<Desperado667> Anyone have experience with Lacie network drives?
<shatly> n8tuser:  i had it once, and then i rebooted, and could not get it again
<shatly> i think i am going to try again when i get some sleep
<shatly> that may help
<n8tuser> shatly -> a good rest does wonders
<amuro> MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Captain_Haddock> hi, I have 2 sata drives on my system and they've both gone down :( How do I troubleshoot?
<shatly> Captain_Haddock: sudo fdisk -l
<shatly> are they listed there?
<CaptainMorgan> thank you Flannel, I'll be back in a bit, hopefully you'll be around in a few
<Captain_Haddock> shatly: nope
<Captain_Haddock> I rebooted just now
<shatly> Captain_Haddock: then it may be a bios problum, or hardware
 * Captain_Haddock reboots - brb
<shatly> Captain_Haddock: is it pluged into the mb, and are they spinning
<Captain_Haddock> thanks shatly
<shatly> Captain_Haddock: no problum, get help, and give is my theory
<evilGUI> are you pretty safe in Ubuntu if you don't use ssh?
<Odd-rationale> evilGUI: ubuntu doesn have the ssh server installed by default...
<Odd-rationale> so you are pretty safe from other people ssh'ing in...
<n8tuser> evilGUI -> safe if you dont use the network
<evilGUI> Right so if ssh isn't installed are week passwords a bad idea?
<evilGUI> I have a lot of people here that hate long passwords
<shishio> #wine
<Odd-rationale> evilGUI: weak passwds are always a bad idea...
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<evilGUI> right but remote attacks shouldn't be possible right?
<bazhang> kldsjfs, hi
<Odd-rationale> evilGUI: at least from ssh... if the server is not running/installed.
<n8tuser> evilGUI -> safe if you dont use the network
<phnom> evilGUI, depends on how they are weak, common easily guessed words are a bad idea, but something like f&H54$. isn't that easily guessed nor cracked with common tables
<evilGUI> anything else to watch out for besides ssh?
<Odd-rationale> the internet... :P
<evilGUI> Oh no there are bad guys on the internet =P
<shatly> the tubes man, it is all  in the tubes
<shatly> n8tuser:  would the next line being the same in lspci -v be affecting it
<shatly> Memory at fbfc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
<shatly> just a diffrent memory size
<n8tuser> shatly -> i dont follow... what about the results of lspci -v   ?
<shatly> oooooooooooooo scrach that i am stuppid
<shatly> i was looking at the first two and last 5 of it, but not the middle one
<shatly> n8tuser: ^
<n8tuser> shatly huh?  what are you referring to?
<andresmh> I insert a USB pen drive, I type mount and it doesn't seem to show up. Any ideas?
<shatly> nm, i am  stupid disregard all of that
<shatly> andresmh: sudo fdisk -k
<shatly> andresmh: sudo fdisk -l
<shatly> sorry
<shatly> do you see it there?
<NicEXE> where can I find the configuration file for compiz?
<andresmh> thanks shatly
<phnom> NicEXE, Depends on the backend, usually it's gconf so it should be ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<ewfwef> k
<shatly> andresmh: because you should know what sudo does at all times, that just prints off every partition on the computer, if it is not in there then more needs to be done, if it is there, i know how to mount via /etc/fstab but not with mount
<NicEXE> how can I disable zoom plug-ins for compiz using the configuration files?
<bazhang> ewfwef, hi
<ziroday> !ccsm | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, that works flawlessly, thank you!
<NicEXE> ziroday: I hope I could use the GNOME session (not possible that way. I must disable the plug-ins from the configuration file)
<bazhang> !ko > ewfwef
<ubottu> ewfwef, please see my private message
<dA_ShArP> Hi people, now when I boot , it stops at the following * Mounting local filesystems...
<dA_ShArP> and it doesn't go forward
<ziroday> NicEXE: erm I do believe there is a config file, ask in #compiz-fusion
<shiMMer> i cant "make" to install fluxbox.can any1 help me?
<bazhang> shiMMer, you can install from repos
<ziroday> shiMMer: why are you compiling fluxbox?
<bazhang> shiMMer, no need to compile that
<shiMMer> it new version
<dA_ShArP> anyone aware of my problem :-S
<shiMMer> fluxbox-1.1.1
<shiMMer> or can i download new version from repos??
<bazhang> !latest > shiMMer
<ubottu> shiMMer, please see my private message
<shiMMer> yes..i need the latest
<dA_ShArP> hey people, I mean why does that problem come :-S ,
<shoeunited> !latest > shoeunited
<ubottu> shoeunited, please see my private message
<dA_ShArP> !latest > dA_ShArP
<ubottu> dA_ShArP, please see my private message
<shoeunited> Oh.
<shoeunited> I knew that already.
<dA_ShArP> :)
<shiMMer> when im on fluxbox session,i open nautilus then it automatically return to my gnome session..how to fix this??
<bazhang> shiMMer, what is available in the latest that you need so badly?
<ziroday> shiMMer: try open it with nautilus --no-desktop
<shiMMer> coz my fluxbox have problem.
<shiMMer> when im on fluxbox session,i open nautilus then it automatically return to my gnome session..how to fix this??
<Org-Mode> use thunar on fluxbox
<bazhang> shiMMer, it logs you out then logs into gnome?
<Org-Mode> not nautilus
<shiMMer> no..i cant righ click..it went to gnome interface
<ziroday> bazhang: I think he means it loads his nautilus desktop as launching nautilus without the --no-desktop option has it control the desktop by default
<aboSamoor> Hi, my indexing is enabled. previously it becomes annoying eats 100% of processor for indexing 10 folders. how can I know which folders so I may figure what is the problem. ?
<\Kira> how can I stop a service from starting on boot?
<shiMMer> let me try again
<ziroday> shiMMer: try opening nautilus with the --no-desktop option
<shiMMer> ok2..i try
<skullsoup> im on a 64 bit system trying to install mplayer an win64 codecs. im baffled. can anyone help me out?
<bazhang> skullsoup, from medibuntu.org
<\Kira> aboSamoor: if your trying to find what folder is taking so much space, you could download a graphical drive mapper. It shows boxes (by default) of your folders. The boxes are bigger and different colored based on folder size and its contents
<Lunks> My processor is currently not behaving how I'd like to when it comes to power-saving speeds. How can I tweak it?
<MHz128> Does the 64bit version of Ubuntu offer any performance advantages over the 386 version? ie. is it faster?
<ziroday> MHz128: in some places yes, I can find a comparison for you if you want?
<MHz128> ziroday, that would be great!
<ziroday> MHz128: one sec
<Lunks> I have that CPU speed applet for Gnome, and already have tried reconfiguring it so it would allow me to switch frequencies, but looks like it's *not* doing it at all.
<Lunks> Little help? :)
<skullsoup> i have the medibuntu in my sources for apt but cant get them to work. i installed win64codecs but they wont work on my video
<NicEXE> anyway is ther any way to delete the "Area Zoom" plug-in for compiz?
<shiMMer> yeah..it ok with "nautilus --no-desktop"..
<NicEXE> *there
<shiMMer> but how can i connect to my wireless in fluxbox??what is command for network manager??
<ziroday> MHz128: take a look at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_810_vs_fedora_10&num=1
<Org-Mode> shiMMer: you should probably be asking fluxbox questions in #fluxbox
<MHz128> ziroday, will do! thanks man!
<ziroday> shiMMer: you may want to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ziroday> shiMMer: the command for network manager is nm-applet
<shiMMer> it tell me to ask my dist room :(
<aboSamoor> \Kira: I want to know the folders being indexed now, recently I generated many large trace files [part of my research] and I don't want them to be indexed
<\Kira> aboSamoor: Cant help you there, sorry
<phnom> NicEXE, take a look in ~/.gconf/apps/comiz/general/allscreens/options/%gconf.xml
<ziroday> !pm > shoeunited
<ubottu> shoeunited, please see my private message
<phnom> NicEXE, I think it disables if you delete the entry there...
<brishu> hi, is this the place where i ask about wubi ?? or is there a separate channel ??
<ziroday> brishu: you can ask about wubi here, and we will try to answer it the best we can :)
<brishu> ah ... Ok ..thnx ...
<brishu> this might soud a lil vauge ... but ...
<brishu> after wubio downloads the stuffa nd i enter setup for the first time .... it always freezes ... '
<MHz128> ziroday, How can I determine what version of ntfs-3g is installed on my system? I hear there is a new one that is faster
<ziroday> MHz128: apt-cache policy <name>
<ziroday> !version > MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128, please see my private message
<kalvin23> i have a question: i have a external hard drive and i want to make a link to this in another directory but when i try to 'make link' it says error creating symbolic link
<guyvdb_> Hi, I am logging from an application of mine via sysklogd. How do I configure sysklogd to output messages from my application into a seperate file and not /var/log/syslog?
<MHz128> ziroday, thank you!
<brishu> ive tried re-installing it a couple dozen times ... and with different flavours ... but same thing ..... is there something that can fix that properly ....
<brishu> or should i just blame it on my 6 yr old machine ??
<EeveeTrainer> hi how do i prevent ubuntu from loading b43 wireless driver and tell it instead to use ndiswrapper automatically on startup
<click170> From a programming perspective, is it possible to mount a remote share (for the sake of argument, NFS) temporarily to, say, scan it for files, without requiring root access?  Or requiring some special customization of the sudoers file?
<MHz128> How do I determine what version of ntfs-3g the repo's have?
<narzy> how do I partition a new hard drive I installed?
<narzy> and can I move my home folder to it?
<skullsoup> i have tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html  for mplayer with w64doceds but stil wont open my file
<Ahadiel> narzy, sudo apt-get install gparted, System => Admin => Partition Editor
<shoeunited> MHz128, open a console and type: ntfs-3g --help
<narzy> can I do it from SSH?
<narzy> or can I screenshare w/ a mac?
<shoeunited> MHz128, It should list the version @ the top.
<ziroday> narzy: you can partition with fdisk however it can be complicated and dangerous
<MHz128> shoeunited, awesome
<ziroday> narzy: you can also do ssh -X to do X forwarding and then use gparted
<shoeunited> np MHz128 :)
<shishio> anyone here used virtual box?
<narzy> I did -X and it just looks like a normal SSH
<ziroday> narzy: if you run a graphical app it should appear
<ziroday> shishio: yes, you can also ask in #virtualbox
<narzy> that's awesome
<geoilocate> just installed intrepid but get not browse the internet (connecting via proxy) but able to connect to LAN
<shishio> ty XD
<MHz128> What are the basic dev tool packages I need to compile the new ntfs source? sudo make install doesn't seem to work
<narzy> OMG Linux is awesome!
<narzy> OMG OMG OMG
<ziroday> MHz128: you can do sudo apt-get build-dep ntfs-3g and it will install the build dependencies of ntfs-3g and then it shoukd work
<ziroday> MHz128: also see !compile and !latest
<MHz128> ziroday, that is too cool :)
<MHz128> ok
<MHz128> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<MHz128> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<FloodBot1> MHz128: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> !msgthebot > MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128, please see my private message
<MHz128> oh i c
<NicEXE> how can I set metacity as my default window manager for gnome session (by editing the configuration files!)
<ziroday> MHz128: :)
<skullsoup> if anyone knows how to get mplayer working with win64 codecs on 8.10 please message me.
<narzy> someone had a tutorial on moving your /home directory
<ziroday> NicEXE: look in gconf-editor desktop > gnome > applications > window_manager
<napster> I've two broken packages in my  ubuntu 8.10, how to solve this problem?
<narzy> but I forgot to bookmark it
<skullsoup> i have tried  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Mpole> Merry Xmas everyone!
<shoeunited> MHz128, metacity --replace in your startups
<MHz128> shoeunited, wrong user?
<shoeunited> Possibly. lol
<ziroday> shoeunited: you're talking to the wrong person :), NicEXE is the one with the problem
<kalvin23> why cant i make a link of a folder from a external drive?
<Mpole> Question: Ever since my last sudo apt-get update I have noticed that there is always a package manager working, indicated by the icon on the top right corner of the screen. But I have NOT started any package manager, so, how do I stop this one working in the background?
<shoeunited> I'm probably too tired to be useful anymore >.<
<MHz128> no worries, auto completion isn't that clever... hehe
<sloopy> narzy, moving your home dir is a rather simple thing to do
<ziroday> Mpole: that is just the update manager notification icon, the update manager isn't currently running
<sloopy> narzy, its a matter of copying all data from old /home to new /home and then putting the new /home in /etc/fstab
<NicEXE> ziroday: I can't login on GNOME session because there is a plugin that makes my PC crash when compiz is loading. so I must dissable compiz to be able to login using the GNOME session (then I can dissable that specific plugin)
<bullgard4> What program can I use to edit the panel menubar?
<ziroday> NicEXE: erm you can remove compiz and then reinstall it later
<chilli0> Flannel Thanks
<shoeunited> sloopy, I've had issue with that in the past.  some files get written with the wrong permissions.
<musda> jakarta
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93094/
<NicEXE> ziroday: I will lose my configuration that way
<narzy> ok so how do I do this
<aboSamoor> I got this error while trying to compile ns2. ln: creating hard link `/media/sdb2/ns/ns-allinone-2.33/man/man3/Tk_Colormap.3' => `/media/sdb2/ns/ns-allinone-2.33/man/man3/Tk_WindowId.3': Operation not permitted
<aboSamoor>  ?
<sloopy> shoeunited, need to copy them in the right way, not just 'cp /home /new/home'
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93094/    help please
<narzy> the tutorial I was reading was all I had to boot from a live CD cause things couldn't be mounted
<shoeunited> sloopy, I agree, but I figured narzy may need a little more explanation as I had goofed up before myself.
<narzy> yes I need all the help I can get shoeunited
<narzy> and sloopy
<sloopy> using a liveCD makes it simple but best it to use single user mode and be root when you copy
<narzy> but I want to live on the wild side and do it over SSH
<napster> is there anyone who can help? please check it http://paste.ubuntu.com/93094/
<Mpole> ziroday: but if i try to, say, install a package, i dont get permission, as the /var/bin/ is locked! something like that!
<shoeunited> napster, which packages?
<sloopy> narzy, still doable, i have done it with live login...
<napster> I've no idea
<napster> but its showing the error
<sloopy> but not in ubuntu, in fedora...
<napster> how i can check that which one is causing problem?
<shoeunited> Oh, try #fedora
<shoeunited> napster, wait is it happening in ubuntu or fedora?
<skullsoup> can anyone help me install w64codecs and mplayer on ubuntu 8.10?
<napster> Ubuntu
<narzy> sloopy: probably the same the home folder is rather universal...
<aboSamoor> can I make hard linking on vfat partition ?
<napster> my fedora 10 is working great
<sloopy> but should be about the same, since what we are working on doesnt really rely on anything distro specific
<shoeunited> napster, open synaptic and use the broken package filter
<narzy> so I have it on /dev/sdb right now and I want it on /dev/sda
<narzy> and then everything to work right
<sloopy> narzy, give a me sec i will look up the exact command
<napster> ok let me check
<dickinch15> just a dumb question is ubuntu unix are linux just curious
<skullsoup> linux
<napster> Another synaptic is running
<napster> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<dickinch15> thanks
<musictoto> dickinch15 linux.
<napster> I got this one now
<dickinch15> thanks again
<Mpole> ziroday: what terminal command can i run to show me - in detail - all running processes? i think kill will stop a process
<shoeunited> napster, good :)
<napster> how to solve?
<shoeunited> napster, need to know what the packages are
<NicEXE> how can I edit the startup configuration for GNOME session to use metacity instead of compiz?
<shoeunited> NicEXE, are you in the session manager?
<skullsoup> can anyone help me install w64codecs and mplayer on ubuntu 8.10?
<napster> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlc0_0.9.8a+x264snapshot20080928+faad2.6.1+2-1~ppa1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libvlc.so.2.0.2', which is also in package libvlc2
<Mpole> NicEXE: i think u can do that in your System / Preferences / Appearance
<napster> here is the error
<apparle> Whenever I copy data to a USB Flash Disk, it is copied very very slowly(about 200 to 400 kbps) why? in 8.04 it was normal. I am facing this problem ever since I installed 8.10
<shoeunited> napster, so you were trying to install an updated version of vlc
<Kalidarn> mm how do u clearsign with a particular key
<Kalidarn> gpg --clearsign sample.txt
<sloopy> narzy, mount the new home and use 'cp -axv /home /dev/newhome'
<Kalidarn> won't let me specify a particular identity
<napster> no just updating via update manager
<Kalidarn> i did look at the man file and tried a few things
<Kalidarn> but yeah
<napster> as regular update
<Kalidarn> im trying to sign the ubuntu code of conduct for the ppa :P i want it to use the right key ;)
<sloopy> narzy, need to do that as root (i.e. as root login, or preferably prepend with sudo)
<Kalidarn> guess i was spoilt by kgpg
<Mpole> All: I am a noobie to Linux (running Ubuntu 8.014)
<narzy> so I have to mount the new partition first...
<narzy> how do I do that?
<shoeunited> napster, can you do sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<NicEXE> @Mplole using the configuration files not any GUI tool @shoeumited no I am in mythbuntu session but I could logout if you want
<napster> no
<sloopy> narzy, have you partitioned and formatted it?
<napster> let me check
<narzy> I gparted it with ext3
<MHz128> I've successfully compiles the latest ntfs-3g source, however apt-cache policy is still showing the older version...
<sloopy> narzy, and what is its device name?
<narzy> sda
<sloopy> narzy, and partition?
<narzy> just 1 big one...
<Mpole> NicEXE: i think i will let more experienced users help you out on that one... lol
<shoeunited> MHz128, in synaptic:  Settings -> Preferences -> Distrobution
<skullsoup> can anyone help me install w64codecs and mplayer on ubuntu 8.10?
<sloopy> narzy, 'sudo fdisk -l' (that is L not i) and what number is after /dev/sda
<kholerabbi> Hey ould someone help me mount an external hard drive (usb)??
<MHz128> shoeunited, oh ok, checkinstall seems to work
<shoeunited> MHz128, good :)
<kholerabbi> I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<sloopy> narzy, uh wait a min, whats your / drive?
 * shoeunited says to himself, if only there was a ticket system for irc.
<MHz128> shoeunited, the new ntfs is much faster, woooo ;)
<narzy> Disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<shoeunited> MHz128, awesome I'm glad for you. :)  I don't use ntfs though hehe
<triggerhapp> Am i the only person unable to order from the canonical shop?
<sloopy> narzy, put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' in a pastebin
<kholerabbi> I want to mount a usb hardd drive - maxtor brand
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<apparle> If I want a partition to accesible under windows> Which one should I choose NTFS of FAT32
<narzy> http://pastebin.com/d7c4586a
<Mpole> i ithink am going to get rid of compiz, it's conflicting with my syskernel, lol
<sloopy> kholerabbi, it should mount automagically
<Mpole> which i have already started removing!
<kholerabbi> sloopy: OOOOhhh magic :)
<shoeunited> apparle, fat32 is more stable as a sharing directory.  Though the reported chance of ntfs uncompressed unencrypted screwing up is low, it's still a risk to lose files.
<kholerabbi> sloopy: afraid not though.
<triggerhapp> brb all
<kholerabbi> I'll restart?
<sloopy> narzy, how is this machine booted? there should be other devices listed
<MHz128> shoeunited, the UpdateManager is now telling me that the older version needs to be installed... how can I ignore this?
<sloopy> kholerabbi, rebooting with it connected before boot will mount it, but automounter should be mounting it, if it has a valid fs on it
<\Kira> how can I disable services from starting at boot?
<\Kira> nessus takes FOREVER
<napster> I've 1.7 Ghz 512 MB of Ram , 20 Gb of hard disk, laptop which one best work with it? ubuntu or fedora 10?
<shoeunited> MHz128, in synaptic:  Settings -> Preferences -> Distrobution
<\Kira> and its not even updating if it loads before I get interenet :|
<sloopy> napster, which ever you are comfortable with
<musictoto> kholerabbi: sloopy is right.  what filesystem is your drive ?
<nbeebo> seems like my cd drive's burning capability isnt working... ive hear u can boot iso from the harddrive.. how?
<nbeebo> heard*
<\Kira> burn iso from harddrive?
<\Kira> you mean boot off of a iso on the harddrive?
<sloopy> musictoto, heh all this linux knowledge and i cant get a job in IT ;')
<napster> I'm comfortable with ubuntu as well, as i like to work in Gnome than KDE
<apparle> the data writing to USB flash disk is very slow, but it is normal in windows, what is the problem? It takes 20min to copy 500MB, where as in windows it takes 5 min
<narzy> http://pastebin.com/d2c916c8c
<shoeunited> MHz128, I have Always prefer Highest Version selected
<narzy> wrong command
<MHz128> cool
<narzy> perhaps I need to reboot for it to see the new partition?
<enzotib> \Kira, sudo update-rc.d service-name remove
<\Kira> enzotib: thanks
<\Kira> enzotib: is the service just called nessus?
<napster> well i've used windows 6 year, so just feeling problem in using linux
<Mpole> Compiz is removed, but it is still running... how do i terminate it?
<enzotib> \Kira, you can check the filename in /etc/init.d
<enzotib> Mpole, metacity --replace &
<\Kira> enzotib: yeah, it got it. Thanks
<sloopy> narzy, why is it booting from your sdb device instaed of sda?
<napster> how i can improve my knowledge about linux?
<Mpole> done! thanks!
<narzy> cause that's the way the SATA is plugged in
<sloopy> napster, hang here and read alot...
<nbeebo> how u boot an iso from the hard drive? wanna install 8.10 but got no disc
<shoeunited> napster, reading is one way.  I prefer a hands on approach.  there are books, cds, seminars
<sloopy> narzy, ahh new drive (300GB) is sata and old(40GB) is pata?
<shoeunited> napster, my way though, can cause a lot of frustration.  But the beauty of linux is, that when something breaks, you know it's something that you as the user did.
<nbeebo> napster join #linux or #gentoo
<narzy> no
<Mpole> does anyone know anything about laptops? my compaq nx6110 has a problem with the hard drive connection, it has become loosened, so i have to remove it and reinstall it every time i want to boot. is there a permanent fix? it is a SATA drive.
<napster> thanks buddies
<narzy> one is on one controller and the other is on the other controller
<napster> I think the hand on approach is the best way
<gehel_> Hello ! Recently updated to 8.10. When using f-spot, I cant find where to select a fixed-ratio for selection. Any idea ?
<NicEXE> how can I delete the "Area Zoom" plugin for compiz?
<napster> Books cds and this community
<musictoto> kholerabbi: open a terminal window and type 'sudo fdisk -l' withouth the quotes
<enzotib> nbeebo, i suggest to boot up from usb, there are some wiki pages about it
<\Kira> while running this one program that takes little memory, it manages to slow down my computer gradually and bring it to a full halt.... How could I find info about whats doing this??? Becuase it works fine on all my other systems
<musictoto> kholerabbi: with your external hard drive attached to your computer
<wellbug> hellp  every one
<wellbug> hello
<\Kira> hi
<Mpole> well, until we meet again, have a great time everyone. Happy New Year 2009!
<nbeebo> enzotib alright ill look for them
<\Kira> BYE
<sloopy> narzy, connected to pci and or pcix cards? or on mobo?
<kholerabbi> sloopy, musictoto: my usb hdd is listed as /dev/sdb1 - could you tell me how to mount it?
<narzy> on mobo
<shoeunited> Hi wellbug
<chalcedony> Kira: it might not be giving back memory, have you tried watching top while it's running?
<kholerabbi> it's unrecignised file system (which Is fine if I can just format it)
<musictoto> kholerabbi: ok now check what filesystem it is: hfs/ntfs/fat ...
<musictoto> kholerabbi: ok lol :D
<wellbug> hi  shoeunited
<sloopy> kholerabbi, mkdir /media/usbdrive ; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<musictoto> kholerabbi, sloopy: yep that's right
<wellbug> do you in ubuntu?
<sfer21> !ask | wellbug
<ubottu> wellbug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<musictoto> sloopy: you're typing too fast for me :D
<sloopy> narzy, so boot drive (the 40GB) is connected to mobo pata, and the 300GB is connected to mobo sata?
<narzy> no, both are SATA
<narzy> one is on an Intel controller and one is on a Promise controller
<sloopy> musictoto, heh and 25 years in computer use i still havnt gotten around to learn how to touch type...
<sloopy> narzy, both on mobo?
<narzy> yes
<shoeunited> touch type.  we were forced to learn that.
<musictoto> sloopy: hehe, i did after 4 years ;)
<musictoto> kholerabbi: does it work ?
<shoeunited> I've got the keyboard memorized.  as long as I can find f & j I'm good to go.
<musictoto> shoeunited: yeah that's what it is about, right :D
<kholerabbi> musictoto: Iol: I do the above in terminal (with or without sudo) and get 'Cannot create directory... Only root can do that...
<sloopy> i use a very fast hunt and peck, in college (the second time) i annoyed alot of people in typeing class, 40wpm with 0 mistakes... but then i am looking at the kb
<musictoto> kholerabbi: your sudo command should do it :s
<sloopy> kholerabbi, put a 'sudo' on the
<kholerabbi> sloopy: yeah I did. same result :P
<narzy> ok so where do I go from here sloopy ?
<shoeunited> sloopy, lol nice IDK about wpm but I do know that I do ~9000kph with 0 errors (I've had to test for some jobs)
<kholerabbi> sloopy: musictoto: ah. I forgot to put sudo after the ; for the second line :P.........
<musictoto> :)
<kholerabbi> Inow it asks me to specify a file system type
<sloopy> kholerabbi, the mkdir only needs to be done once
<dickinch15> lol ubuntu  works great my biggest prolbem is figuring out how to get the 3d box cube to work
<sloopy> kholerabbi, is there a fs on it (i.e. have you formatted the drive?)
<musictoto> sloopy: he has unrecognised fs
<sloopy> musictoto, then probly not
<kholerabbi> I'd like to just wipe it
<musictoto> sloopy: yes
<kholerabbi> use ext3 or soemthing
<sloopy> kholerabbi, mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<lwizardl> anyone know of a video editor with gui that will let me cut out sections of video?
<lwizardl> for linux
<sloopy> narzy, this machine has booted with no problems with the 300gb as sda and the boot drive as sbb?
<sloopy> err sdb
<musictoto> kholerabbi: if you want to be able to use that drive on windows/mac too, you'd better use another fs
<shiMMer> i cant run ksimet on ubuntu 8.10.i install it from repos.i cant run kismet..
<narzy> yeah
<shoeunited> lwizardl, Avidemux (GTK+)
<narzy> I'm a computer gawd like that
<narzy> it's done in bios
<sloopy> narzy, ok is it formatted?
<narzy> yes
<narzy> rebooted the system
<imaginen1> )
<narzy> now it is ext3
<sloopy> narzy, is it mounted?
<narzy> no
<narzy> how should I mount it?
<kholerabbi> musictoto: nah not at all. although I might partition of a section for that... I was thinking on installing intrepid on it--
<musictoto> kholerabbi: yes, then ext3 will do
<sloopy> narzy, make a mount point sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<musictoto> kholerabbi: but not for the win/mac partition
<musictoto> kholerabbi: that should be ntfs
<sloopy> narzy, then mount it 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp
<narzy> done
<musictoto> kholerabbi: post back if it works
<sloopy> narzy, 'sudo cp -axv /home /mnt/temp'
<shoeunited> I guess I have a question.  How do I update to an alpha build?  Yes I want to get to the unstable version.  And then, if possible downgrade to intrepid.  I know you may wonder why, and if you ask I'll tell you.
<narzy> done
<Flannel> shoeunited: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks
<shoeunited> ty Flannel :)
<apparle> Can I connect directly to a computer using Windows XP just by connect a LAN wire between the two computer
<shiMMer> how can i know what wireless driver im using??
<ramon> i am having problem playing videos in flash...flashplugin is installed but wont play...what should i do?
<sfer21> apparle: might want a different cable
<narzy> now that it is reloacted what do  ido?
<kholerabbi> musictoto: sloopy: thank you :)
<musictoto> kholerabbi: did you manage to mount it ?
<sloopy> kholerabbi, no prob, give me a job ;')
<kholerabbi> I'll make a few partition than see how well intrepid runs from it
<Kalidarn> hey do i have to wait for my account to be manually verified or something
<Kalidarn> i just uploaded packages to my ppa (after creating a new account)
<kholerabbi> sloopy: On day in the Far Off Golden Future when I'm not 18-- I'll remember you
<musictoto> kholerabbi: cool, good luck
<Kalidarn> and i can't see them in there
<kholerabbi> unless of course I forget :P
<Kalidarn> but it said it was successful
<Kalidarn> also http://ppa.launchpad.net/dcecchin/ubuntu gives me a 404
<Kartagis> do I need to do apt-get install or something else to obtain the sources for kernel?
<Kalidarn> oh hang on it got rejected :(
<narzy> sloopy?
<shoeunited> apparle, you will need at least a crossover lan cable, as a regular lan cable won't work like that.  You can also use a router, or a network hub with appropriate lan cables.
<sloopy> kholerabbi, heh
<badcat> seasons greetings everyone.
<sloopy> narzy, yes?
<enzotib> Kartagis, install linux-source
<Paolo88> Hi
<narzy> I RAN That command
<narzy> its done
<sloopy> then it is mounted?
<narzy> so now how do i tell linux to use the new /home folder location
<narzy> yes
<sloopy> and copied?
<narzy> yes
<shiMMer> any1 can help me with kismet??
<NicEXE> if I uninstall compiz and the I install it again do I loose my configuration?
<sloopy> ok you know how to use vim?
<sloopy> or vi
<narzy> pico
<narzy> I like pico
<lwizardl> i like nano
<narzy> or gedit
<sloopy> ok   'sudo pico /etc/fstab'
<Paolo88> I have installed on my intrepid 64 bit ubuntu-restricted-extras. flash and java are ok, but whene I open firefox  the two bars of gnome go out. Anyone can help me?
<Kartagis> use vim
<narzy> ok
<narzy> vim is a pita
<deutsch1988> hello. I can speack ,german,rus, turk and azeri. Please help me in ubuntu
<narzy> I'd have to bust out my cheat sheet again
<narzy> I know its better and such
<Kartagis> !de | deutsch1988
<ubottu> deutsch1988: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<narzy> so I have the file open in pcio
<NicEXE> if I uninstall compiz and the I install it again do I loose my configuration?
<badcat> newbie needs help! i keep getting an error msg when i run my update manager. here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93107/ anyone got any advice?
<Kartagis> NicEXE, not if you use --purge
<shiMMer> any1 can run kismet on ubuntu 8.10 properly?????
<enzotib> NicEXE, not if you don't use --purge
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<deutsch1988> thans
<apparle> When I boot on windows XP and I connect a regular lan cable the network is connected I can use various Windows utilties for file sharing.
<sloopy> narzy, put these in the fields '/dev/sda1     /home  auto auto  0 0'
<apparle> But when I boot from linux the network does not connect
<TIRC_6414> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<kholerabbi> hey sloopy, wonder if you could help?: there was a lost+found directory under my usb drive, which I 'rmdir'... but that doesn't seem to have freed any space. It says 9.7 gbs are being used..?
<sloopy> IIRC there are tabs between fields
<enzotib> badcat, want you update from cdrom or from network?
<sloopy> kholerabbi, yes, i am at work and need to go so cant explain, but the lost+found dir is fine, and the used space is normal
<kholerabbi> sloopy: cheers
<damo> i am having a problem with xchat, somtimes when i click on a option xchat closes on me.....
<dios_mio> why wont the NetWork Admin program wont have any effect when I change from dhcp to static IP?
<shoeunited> Damo?
<shoeunited> sorry probably not the same person.
<damo> nope
<damo> lol
<Kartagis> damo, #xchat
<narzy> in what fields
<deutsch1988> what news?
<apparle> shoeunited: when I boot from Windows XP I can use file sharing but when I boot linux it is not connected. Why
<sloopy> narzy, in the fields in /etc/fstab
<narzy> ok done
<sloopy> save, quit, reboot
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: howdy
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, hi
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<Kartagis> i am running an out of the box kernel. can i obtain a .config for that?
<sloopy> <- is just a pixelated display ;')
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: yes, it's in /boot
<Kartagis> apparle, install sambe
<Kartagis> samba*
<narzy> I've installed samba but it doesnt show up in my network places
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: for instance, mine would is /boot/config-2.6.27-11-generic (just copy and rename that file to .config)
<sloopy> narzy, need to config? /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<onetinsoldier> mine is*
<deutsch1988> the server you can hack via c99.php or r57.php web sheller safe mdoe on or off :D
<Paolo88> my pc not supported the scaling cpu.I have a intel quadcore
<narzy> is there an easy way to do it
<narzy> I just want one big shared folder
<deutsch1988> Paolo88> bravo for you pc :))))) i have corel dual 2.2 )))
<narzy> that everyone can do anything to...
<deutsch1988> tis ubuntu serverf?
<darkweasel> how do i reset the play count of all songs in rhythmbox? without having to import it again..
<Paolo88> deutsch1988: thanks
<skullsoup> can anyone help me install w64codecs and mplayer on ubuntu 8.10? i have tried   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html but didnt work
<sloopy> narzy, google sample smb.conf
<sloopy> ok i am done work in 20 mins so have to do finishing paper work, night all
<sloopy> or mourning
<narzy> k
<narzy> thanks
<narzy> have one problem tho
<sloopy> ?
<narzy>  I have a nested home folter now
<Seomah> hi someone can tell me how to change the screen resolution? tx
<narzy> the path is now /home/home/time
<narzy> err /home/home/tim
<\Kira> My computer is frozen. I can ssh into it and it reacts with fine speed, but im the only user logged in (my ssh terminal). The account thats frozen isnt even logged in and wont respond when I type stuff on the machine locally. Anyone have any ideas how to fix it?
<narzy> so how do I fix that?
<sloopy> narzy, mv /home/home /home
<enzotib> \Kira, restart gdm
<\Kira> enzotib: thanks! I was thinking I would have to restart the machine :(
<sloopy> narzy, i will be home in ~1 hour from now, i will be around if you dont get it fixed
<enzotib> \Kira, i cannot say it that resolve your problem
<onetinsoldier> skullsoup: did you try this method ?  -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   ...perhaps you don't thave the keyring yet. i'ver evert everything you did and follow the instructions on that web page
<Kartagis> i did sudo apt-get install linux-source but when i did make menuconfig, it said fatal error: opening dependency file scripts/basic/.fixdep.d: Permission denied. when i browsed to scripts/basic/, the file is not there. what to do?
<narzy> mv: inter-device move failed: `/home/home' to `/home'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<\Kira> enzotib: well, its a better shot than shutting it down...
<onetinsoldier> skullsoup: i'd revert*
<deutsch1988> this is US chat or Ubuntu chat? what is that?
<\Kira> deutsch1988: this is the english ubuntu support channel
<enzotib> narzy, it is a separate partition?
<\Kira> deutsch1988: there is support channels for many other languages
<Seomah> i need to put my desktop in 1024x768-can someone help me?
<narzy> yes
<enzotib> narzy, how it is mounted?
<deutsch1988> <\Kira>  you can then help me?
<\Kira> deutsch1988: it depends on the question
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: i've never ran into that before. do you have the build-eesential package installed?
<narzy> the boot partition is /dev/sdb1 it is mounted /mnt/tmp
<narzy> or something
<deutsch1988> :S
<Kartagis> let me see oneseventeen|afk
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier*
<MrEgg964> Merry X-Mas to all :) I'm looking to reconfigure the network and mount system packages on Intrepid. What are the names of the packages I should be looking for?
<deutsch1988> \Kira you can help me to scan the dial up modem?
<skullsoup> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<\Kira> deutsch1988: ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they will answer you
<narzy>   !/dev/sda1 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deutsch1988> <\Kira>  private
<\Kira> deutsch1988: scan your dial up modem?
<enzotib> Kartagis, Permission denied is different from No file found, are you sure it is not there?
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, i have it installed
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: i yypo's...as usual, it;s   build-essential
<deutsch1988> <\Kira>  come in privaet
<Kartagis> enzotib, yed
<Kartagis> yes*
<enzotib> narzy, mv /home/home/* /home
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, i have it installed
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: roger, i'm really not sure, perhaps you don't have the proper ncurses stuff installed, one sec
<narzy> um now I don't have a home folder any more!
<narzy> tim@media:/$ cd ~
<narzy> -bash: cd: /home/tim: No such file or directory
<enzotib> narzy, have you executed my command?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: what is the output of the following command?
<abhii> how to completely remove mutt,i have a problem so need to re install
<enzotib> abhii, sudo apt-get purge mutt
<Kartagis> abhii, sudo apt-get purge mutt
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: dpkg -l '*ncurses*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}'
<abhii> i could'nt locate original files of muttrc
<nbeebo> or reconfigure
<abhii> k i'll try
<nbeebo> instead of purge
<enzotib> nbeebo, you also need to remove some private config dir in your home folder, i think
<abhii> ya those things i completed,i had problems wid certificates!!!
<nbeebo> enzotib oh ok, good to know thanks
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93114/
<phone> im a phone
<phone> talk into the mouthpiece
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: i don't think it's going to make any difference, but i also have the -dev installed for libncursesw5
<phone> Kartagis: i don't think it's going to make any difference, but i also have the -dev installed for libncursesw5
<Kartagis> !ot| phone
<ubottu> phone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phone> !ot| phone
<ubottu> phone, please see my private message
<phone> phone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> phone: Please stop
<phone> phone, please see my private message
<phone> phone: Please stop
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: could you also pastebin the error you're getting when you do the make menuconfig?
<badcat> enzotib, hey there, i update directly from the net.
<Kartagis> oneseventeen|afk, i have the -dev installed too
<enzotib> good, badcat
<Kartagis> oh sorry, i don't
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: ok, how about this one?  ncurses-term
<randhol> hi. Anybody here has experience with ISDN? Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't give me ISDN net
<badcat> enzotib, any ideas how i can get rid of the error msg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/93107/
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93115/
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: make sure you install ncurses-term
<deutsch1988> please my friend help em to scan my dial up modem
<enzotib> badcat, you have to disable the cdrom repo from your sources.list, peraphs trough synaptic
<dragon_flam> any good site to download english mp3 songs
<dragon_flam> even in real media would do
<randhol> badcat, go to system and change sources
<deutsch1988> please my friend help em to scan my dial up modem
<deutsch1988> please my friend help em to scan my dial up modem
<deutsch1988> please my friend help em to scan my dial up modem
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: ok, it's a permission problem, perhaps you just need to be root to do the make menuconfig
<FloodBot1> deutsch1988: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badcat> enzotib, will do. thanks
<randhol> dragon_flam: http://trash80.net/
 * Kartagis bangs head on the wall
<enzotib> Kartagis, or expand the source tar-ball in a folder in your home dir
<Gumby> does anyone here know if xchat-gnome has the ability to be displayed/minimized/closed to the system tray like normal xchat?
<Kartagis> I didn't use sudo
 * Kartagis bangs head on the wall and cries
<randhol> nobody know mISDN? My card works in good old Debian, but in Ubuntu no luck :(
<Kartagis> oh god, it's bleeding
<dragon_flam> whts this trash80
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: roger... working ok now?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: bleeding?
<randhol> dragon_flam: go to the web page and listen to the music
<damien> join #edev
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, my head, i just banged it against the wall because I forgot to use sudo
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: oh! i see. well, perhaps you feel and know you're alive with a little blood coming out now. hehe
<deutsch1988> my firnd s please help me in ubuntu :(
<narzy> yes I did
<narzy> I don't have a /home folder
<narzy> tim@media:/$ cd ~
<narzy> -bash: cd: /home/tim: No such file or directory
<enzotib> narzy, ls -l /home what shows?
<Slart> deutsch1988: try to explain your problem.. ask questions that make sense.. or use one of the channels that can help you in your own language
<Rioting_pacifist> i want to install a vm to watch how a program behaves under windows (file access, network access, etc) which of the VMs is best for this, im under the impression virtualbox is generally pretty good but the networking might be tricky is that correct?
<narzy> drwx------ 3 root root 16384 2008-12-26 01:49 lost+found
<Slart> deutsch1988: and keep the "pretty pliiiiiz help me" stuff to a minimum
<Slart> !pm | deutsch1988
<ubottu> deutsch1988: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<enzotib> narzy, you said you have /home/home, where is now?
<narzy> gone
<narzy> along with /home/home/tim
<narzy> which was my home folder!
<deutsch1988> no help me???:@:@:@:@
<andrea> andry
<enzotib> narzy, the command mv /home/home/* /home gave you some errors?
<Slart> deutsch1988: what is the problem?
<Slart> deutsch1988: just explain it
<onetinsoldier> Slart: sounds like he needs his ppp set up
<deutsch1988> hre have boys help me in Linux ubunto to scan the dial up modem?
<bazhang> !modem > deutsch1988
<ubottu> deutsch1988, please see my private message
<Slart> onetinsoldier: mm..I think so too..
<narzy> yes
<enzotib> narzy, and can you show me that errors?
<narzy> enzotib:
<narzy> http://pastebin.com/d38eb1b19
<Ash-Fox> Can somebody tell me where I can get the ext2 defrag tool is? I can't seem to find it in Ubuntu distros.
<Slart> Ash-Fox: I think there was one a long time ago but it was killing more file systems than it helped
<onetinsoldier> Ash-Fox: well, have you tried to google for it?
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: defrag is a microsoft filesystem-based thing, not a *nix fs based thing.
<Ash-Fox> onetinsoldier, yes, and posts about how defrag isn't needed wasn't useful.
<enzotib> narzy, you do a lot of errors typing command ppl say you in this channel, be more precise, you can corrupt your installation this way
<Ash-Fox> Gnea, there is a defrag tool for ext2 filesystems.
<onetinsoldier> Ash-Fox: see Slart message about t whyit's probably not included ^^
<Slart> Ash-Fox: I haven't seen anything new since that one.. just don't fill your ext3 volumes up and it will be fine
<Ash-Fox> Gnea, and even the ext filesysetms suffer from fragmentation.
<narzy> oops
<narzy> so how do i fix this?
<Ash-Fox> Slart, I'm looking for the tool, not advice on how to use ext3.
<narzy> create a new user>
<narzy> ?
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: if you know about it, why ask?
<enzotib> narzy, i think your /home is yet in /home, you can see that if you unmount the partition /home
<Ash-Fox> Gnea, because unlike other distributions, it isn't available in ubuntu's repositories.
<narzy> how do I unmount it?
<enzotib> narzy, sudo umount /home
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: this is true.
<enzotib> narzy, and next ls -l /home, make me see
<Ash-Fox> Gnea, it's even in Slackware - it just baffles me /why/ it's not there.
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: so what's this defrag program called and where is it normally found?
<Ash-Fox> It's called 'defrag' or 'defrag2'
<Ash-Fox> /usr/sbin/
<narzy> drwxr-xr-x 27 tim tim 4096 2008-12-26 01:21 tim
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: who wrote it? url?
<Ash-Fox> I have no idea.
<narzy> if I unmounted home and it is still there...
<minterior> hi people! how can I get the text betwen two double quotes? With mawk or sed?
<Ash-Fox> I don't go memorizing --version strings.
<narzy> wth?
<enzotib> narzy, ok, mv /home/tim /tim
<deutsch1988> I have scan the dial up modem, whar is the next step? please heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: then I suggest you not ask offtopic questions
<narzy> permission denied
<enzotib> narzy, sudo mv /home/tim /tim
<Gnea> but hey
<narzy> done
<Gnea> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Ash-Fox> Gnea, it's not offtopic. I'm asking where the hell the application is
<deutsch1988> I have scan the dial up modem, whar is the next step? please heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<bazhang> Ash-Fox, defrag has not been updated since 1997
<enzotib> narzy, now mount you home partition: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home
<bazhang> Ash-Fox, it is no longer under development and will more than likely cause damage to your system
<Ash-Fox> bazhang, great :/
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: for one thing, your language is not welcome here. for a second thing, if it's not in the repositories, it's not supported, and thus, offtopic.
<narzy> done
<deutsch1988_> I have scan the dial up modem, whar is the next step? please heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<bazhang> !info e2fsprogs
<ubottu> e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.41.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 750 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: have yo run pppconfig yet?
<Ash-Fox> Gnea, I have added you to ignore, becaus so far, you've been antagonizing me with your lack of knowledge on the matter, claiming false truths on a matter you did not investigate.
<enzotib> narzy, now: sudo mv /tim /home
<bazhang> Ash-Fox, please lose the attitude
<deutsch1988_> i have scan the modem . I have install the pppconfig buth help me to scan the modem and find the driver
<Solarium> Good morning gents
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: An excellent decision.
<Solarium> a little question, can i use visual effects with a 2d driver ? :)
<onetinsoldier> Solarium: hoedy
<narzy> done
<Gnea> narzy?
<narzy> yes
<Gnea> narzy: why do you keep saying 'done'?
<Slart> Solarium: I don't think so
<ramon> ok i did a mess with the playing video on the web browser (flash)...may i have a suggestion to start over from begining?
<enzotib> narzy, now: cd, and see it you see any error
<narzy> no error
<enzotib> ok narzy
<minterior> somebody knows how can I get the text betwen two double quotes? With mawk or sed?
<Gnea> nevermind.
<Solarium> Slart, man :D you keep giving me nothing bad bad news
<narzy> following instructions Gnea
<Gnea> narzy: :)
<Solarium> Slart, :)
<Slart> Solarium: yes.. I seem to be doing that a lot this morning =)
<Gnea> minterior: what do you mean, 'get the text'? with a regexp?
<Slart> Solarium: there's no 3d support for your video card?
<Solarium> Slart, nope
<minterior> Gnea: yes
<Slart> Solarium: the new via chip?
<Solarium> Slart, gonna go play with cairo dock then
<Solarium> Slart, no i got the sis curse
<enzotib> narzy, is it all ok? is this you would accomplish?
<minterior> i have: blabla "text inside quotes" blabla, and I need the output: text inside quotes
<Slart> Solarium: ouch
<narzy> rebooting to dbl check but I think it is fixed
<narzy> you did good
<Gnea> minterior: cat file.txt | sed -e 's/thissentenceisbroken/this\ sentence\ is\ broken/g'
<deutsch1988_> please one men help me to scan my dial up modem.please ,where the live??? help me
<Solarium> Slart, indeed hehe
<narzy> perfect!
<enzotib> ok narzy
<narzy> how can I check available drive space?
<Kartagis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021936&highlight=earphones <--- can you help me with this?
<enzotib> narzy, df
<minterior> Gnea: sorry, the text inside the quotes is variable
<carlosz> SOME ONE SPEAK SPANISH ?
<sfer21> !repeat | deutsc1988_
<ubottu> deutsc1988_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto deutsch1988_ please read carefully
<Slart> !es | carlosz
<ubottu> carlosz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carlosz> I NEED HELP
<Gnea> !caps | carlosz
<ubottu> carlosz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> carlosz, /j #ubuntu-es
<Slart> minterior: can't you use grep instead of sed?
<carlosz> how instal oppen ofice 3.0
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: have you run pppconfig yet? is that how you scanned the modem?
<carlosz> in ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> minterior: that shouldn't matter, a \ will escape any whitespace in any case
<deutsch1988_> <onetinsoldier> yes I have scan the modem
<bazhang> deutsch1988_, lets keep this in channel; please answer the questions being asked of you
<deutsch1988_> <onetinsoldier> I have sxan the modem what is the next step ???
<enzotib> minterior, sed -e 's/^[^"]*"//' -e 's/"[^"]*$//'
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: try...   ifup ppp0
<deutsch1988_> bazhang you can help me
<bazhang> carlosz, you need to either wait for possible backports or install from a ppa
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier what is the command?
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_:  ifup ppp0
<minterior> enzotib: yes!!!! thank you!!! this is!
<minterior> Gnea: thanks you too ;)
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier this error comming ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: sudo ifup ppp0
<Gnea> minterior: cheers
<abhii> while setting up mutt i apparently deleted certificates gmail,so how to un-install and again reinstall
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier this error comming ifup: Ignoring unknown interface ppp0=ppp0.
<Gnea> abhii: aptitude reinstall certificates
<abhii> k wil try it
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier yuo can help em to step to step?
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: roger, i'm not sure. been very many years since i dealt with ppp
<Gnea> Ash-Fox: it's too bad you put me on ignore, because i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169551
<carlosz> thanks
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier  you can help em step to step to scan the dial up modem?
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier please I send you modedata.txt pelase shw this
<deutsch1988_> have no live mens to help me to scan my dial up modem? what live is this? what support is that?
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier you have show the my modemdata.txt file?
<bazhang> deutsch1988_, we are volunteers. you need to be patient.
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier  what??? understand
<Slart> minterior: try this sed -r 's/.*\"(.*)".*/\1/'
<Slart> aww.. he left
<Gnea> deutsch1988_: there's a difference between paid support and free support.
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: you might have a 'windmodem' that's not supported. i don't know, i don't know that i can help really
<deutsch1988_> onetinsoldier  linux can no run winmodem???
<ortsvorsteher> deutsch1988_: hast du es schon mal im deutschen channel versucht?
<eth01> hrm Gnea ... ?
<Gnea> eth01: what?
<Gnea> !winmodem | deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<deutsch1988_> <ortsvorsteher> nimand is dort ...
<Paolo88> i must uninstall java plugin for firefox 64 bit for install a java not of sun, what is the packege that I must remove?
<deutsch1988_> i can speak german,rus, turk and azeri
<Gnea> !de | deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<eth01> great - so whats the problem?
<deutsch1988_> <Gnea> what understans ???
<Gnea> deutsch1988_: since you can't speak english very well, I suggest you /join #ubuntu-de
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_:  LSI/Agere 11c11040 modem chip ... At http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/ there may be a package with precompiled drivers with your Kernel-version in its name.
<abhii> certificates got installed but,/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt is empty,how to get contents of certificates into it?
<misha_> deutsch1988 IN russian write me what you want
<deutsch1988_> i can no run my modem????
<Gnea> !ru | deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ortsvorsteher> deutsch1988_: ein paar sind schon da, hab gerade geschaut. hast du im wiki nachgesehen wie du ein modem zum fliegen bekommst?
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: it looks like you rmodem is not normally supported in the linux kernel. you'd need to manually download and install the driver for it
<deutsch1988_> ortsvorsteher ya aber niamnd kann helfen,ich habe scan modem gemacht es finden aber wie soll ich das modem instaliren ich meine driver
<onetinsoldier> s/rmodem/modem
<Jakob_the_Liar> how can i get flash and mpd to be able to use the same card?
<deutsch1988_> <onetinsoldier> I can run my dial up modem on linux? yes or no?
<Slart> Jakob_the_Liar: use pulseaudio
<abhii> certificates got installed but,/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt is empty,how to get contents of certificates into it?i deleted those,so how to fix it?
<ortsvorsteher> deutsch1988_: und wiki.ubuntuusers.de konnte dir bei deinem modem nicht helfen?
<eth01> !topic | deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<deutsch1988_> <Gnea> what ru?
<brijin> :)
<deutsch1988_> <ortsvorsteher> warte mal kannst du mir hekfen?
<Gnea> deutsch1988_: Wenn Sie dies lesen können, dann bedeutet dies, dass Sie kann nicht verstehen, die Sprache Englisch. Bitte besuchen Sie die # ubuntu-de-Kanal und um Hilfe bitten, da, wie Sie Ihre wiederholten Forderungen nach Hilfe hier nicht willkommen sind. Wenn Sie nicht warten, können wir nicht helfen können. Danke.
<Slart> Jakob_the_Liar: I think you can do some magic with alsa too.. but pulseaudio is easier
<Jakob_the_Liar> im using alsa
<Slart> Jakob_the_Liar: if mpd supports it, that is
<deutsch1988_> Gnea konen sie mir helfen ???
<ichbinesderelch> Gnea: google translation? :P
<ortsvorsteher> deutsch1988_: ich kann es probieren...
<ichbinesderelch> deutsch1988_: join #ubuntu-de
<deutsch1988_> <ortsvorsteher> oke.beginen wir dann?\
<deutsch1988_> <ichbinesderelch> wer bist du denn?
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: the answer is, i don't reaslly know.. the text file you sent me claims the you need to download the driver for it and compile i, unless there is already a pre-compiled driver for it there --> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/
<Gnea> deutsch1988_: Nur wenn Sie aufhören, die wie ein Idiot.
<ichbinesderelch> deutsch1988_: ubuntu-de is deutschsprachiger ubuntu chnalle ;)
<Slart> Jakob_the_Liar: what kind of soundcard are you using?
<sfer21> !de > deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_, please see my private message
<ichbinesderelch> *chanell
<Gnea> ichbinesderelch: ;)
<Jakob_the_Liar> im use to using file-roller but im trying to go without installing gnome or any dependencies whats something else i can use for rar files
<ortsvorsteher> deutsch1988_: sie schlagen dir das kompilieren des treibers vor. hast du denn ein linmodem?
<deutsch1988_> <onetinsoldier>  my bro i have you send my modemdata.txt you geve me please corect driver
<Jakob_the_Liar> ich4-m ac'97 audio controller Slart
<sfer21> !de > deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_, please see my private message
<bazhang> sfer21, please stop
<quibbler> Jacob_the)liar, winrar with wine
<deutsch1988_> Gnea iditon sin sie konen nicht helfen :(
<Jakob_the_Liar> i dont want to install wine
<deutsch1988_> ubuttu . No help no understand the de canal :(
<sfer21> bazhang: but could it be moved to the de channel?
<sfer21> or is there no-one in there?
<deutsch1988_> <onetinsoldier> ich habe eine winmodem
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, evolution doesnt seem to get all my mail, it gets some, but not all, any ideas?
<Gnea> deutsch1988_: Dies ist Ihre letzte Warnung. Bitte beachten Sie unsere Anweisungen für Hilfe, oder Sie werden zwangsweise abgeschoben werden..
<onetinsoldier> deutsch1988_: go here, you might find a driver for your modem ( LSI/Agere 11c11040 modem chip) --> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/
<bazhang> deutsch1988_, there may be a driver for that ; you may need to compile it
<deutsch1988_> Gnea ich will nur hilfe aber sie helfen nicht ,sagen nur warnungen :(
<ortsvorsteher> deutsch1988_: lets change to german channel.
<Gnea> deus_:
<Gnea> bleh
<daleharvey> has anyone got suggestions on how to debug mobile broadband not working?
<daleharvey> i kinda dont know where to start with this thing :p
<Slart> daleharvey: is it an usb modem thingy?
<daleharvey> yeh
<krishnan> i have a netgear wireless router connecting 2 computers and 1 laptop. I am going to buy a network switch. Which network switch should I buy, and which one goes well with ubuntu and win XP?
<eth01> lets face it, ubuntu is only fault-proof with wired connections
<eth01> ;p
<Gnea> daleharvey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609534
<daleharvey> huawei e156g
<quibbler> Jacob_the_Liar, unrar from Synaptic
<Gnea> krishnan: i'd stick with netgear
<Slart> daleharvey: run this in a terminal "tail -f /var/log/syslog", disconnect the modem and reconnect it after a few seconds.. see what kind of information pops up
<sikk_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> daleharvey: use ctrl+c to quit that command after you're done
<Gnea> krishnan: and switches don't care what the OS is
<Slart> the day they make a windows only-switch is the day I'll start practising my abacus skills =)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<krishnan> Gnea: can i connect my switch to the wireless router, which is connected to the cable company modem? like modem - wireless router - switch - computers?
<Gnea> haha
<Gnea> krishnan: yes.
<sfer21> krishnan: sure, why not.
<krishnan> Gnea: thanks a lot :).
<Gnea> krishnan: have fun :)
<krishnan> sfer21: thanks a lot :).
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, evolution doesnt seem to get all my mail, it gets some, but not all, any ideas?
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: large attachment?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nope.
<sfer21> krishnan: no worries, i didn't exactly add much ;-)
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no idea, i use thunderbird.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and it hasnt picked up my gmail spam folders either.
<sfer21> switches are os independent, really
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I've never used evolution myself but there might be a setting somewhere to only fetch mail of a certain size or age.. that's just a guess though
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i've used thunderbird with gmail, it works just fine
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, thunderbird it is then, :)
<fadzL> hi
<bazhang> sdfjskldfje, hi
<fadzL> wow
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, still didnt get msgs from spam directory.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and says no new msgs.
<abhii> command to remove mutt completly?
<bimberi> abhii: sudo aptitude purge mutt
<Flannel> abhii: sudo apt-get remove --purge mutt
<fadzL> sudo auto remvove?
<Slart> abhii: sudo apt-get purge.... mutt perhaps?
<eth01> should remove --purge really
<Slart> wow.. 4 different solutions.. =)
<Flannel> eth01: apt-get purge works, but only in more recent Ubuntus
<onetinsoldier> and none of the mthe one that i would have used.. lol
<Slart> hehe
<krishnan> help me in setting up an email server. Complete to recieve and send emails with n number of email addresses for our employees.
<mrwes> re
<eth01> trained to use "remove --purge" myself
<mrwes> Hey, does Amarok have DAAP share like Rhythmbox?
<onetinsoldier> dpkg --purge mutt && rm -rv ~/.mutt
<Slart> onetinsoldier: just to be special =)
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<joaopinto> krishnan, unless you have a specific doubt, you would be better reading a tutorial on how to setup a mail server
<bimberi> onetinsoldier: there's still ~/.muttrc  ;)
<onetinsoldier> bimberi: ahh, yes. forgot that. thanks :-)
<Slart> hmm.. would I have to boot into windows to defrag an external ntfs drive?.. or can I do it from a virtualbox vm?
<fadzL> what is mutt
<hischild> Slart, ntfsprogs doesn't have a defrag tool?
<Flannel> fadzL: Its a curses based mail client
<ardchoille> fadzL: apt-cache show mutt
<Slart> fadzL: command line mail client
<Slart> hischild: I don't think so.. I haven't actually checked though
<fadzL> owh..tq..i m newbie
 * bimberi wonders what newbies make of "curses based" ;)
<quibbler> "curses based" like windows???
<onetinsoldier> what do i need to do in Firestarter to allow /DCC file receives? i get a 'Connect', but it's blocked beyond that unless i stop the firewall
<mossmon> Hey, I'd like to install drivers for my ati radeon 9600, but the open source drivers didn't work properly, so I tried getting the newest catalyst drivers, which are in a .run -file. When I try to open it, it opens it in dosbox, which doesn't seem right. any tips?
<hischild> Slart, apparently there's no real defrag tool. If you can get it to see the real drive in vbox that'd work, otherwise you'll need windows.
<onetinsoldier> great curses based prog is 'iptraf'!
<hischild> onetinsoldier, check the logs, it should be in there. Rightclick and then allow it.
<onetinsoldier> hischild: ok, thanks, i'll have a look
<Slart> hischild: mm.. seems it's hard to make a vm see an usb connected drive..I guess I'll have to boot windows then.. or steal the gf's laptop...
<bimberi> krishnan: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Slart> hischild: thanks
<hischild> Slart, both would work. If you have VMware working somehow, you can still use that.
<Slart> hischild: just plain virtualbox
<rinsmaster> Slart, I have VirtualBox running here with usb support
<rinsmaster> requires some hacks but it works then
<krishnan> bimberi: will tht be sufficient for setting up a full fledged email server?
<Slart> rinsmaster: oh? any serious operations to enable that?
<pixelated> 'ello all
<rinsmaster> Slart, Just google like: "Virtualbox ubuntu usb support" ;)
<rinsmaster> Slart, also, i have the non-opensource version, but as far as i know the same hack works for the oss version
<roca> is there a prog that handles web servers?
<Slart> rinsmaster: thanks.. I'm googling
<mossmon> my ubuntu-supported drivers for ati radeon 9600 don't work properly, is it possible to install the closed source catalyst drivers?
<mossmon> I can't find anything by googling..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i make thunderbird download all my gmail foldersw?
<roca> is there a prog that handles web servers ssh or things of that nature?
<bimberi> krishnan: the packaged referred to (postfix, exim, dovecot, ...) are used in very large installations.  So _yes_ I suppose.
<onetinsoldier> mossmon: howdy. ther's a guide to installing the glrx driver. how-to build.deb packages. i will help with it if you need it. bottom half of the page  --> (change libstdc++5 to libstdc++6)
<mrwes> Hey, does Amarok have DAAP share like Rhythmbox?
<bimberi> krishnan: *packages
<terryx> ubuntu wubi requirement plz???????
<ph8> hi all, i've got a dell studio laptop and the 'hot keys' across the top row of my keyboard (stop/play/left/right/voldown/volup/voloff/eject cd) seem to be activating themselves random (at least the eject and volup ones do) - any idea why that would be?
<onetinsoldier> mossmon: oops...
<onetinsoldier> mossmon: howdy. ther's a guide to installing the fglrx driver. how-to build .deb packages. i will help with it if you need it. bottom half of the page  --> (change libstdc++5 to libstdc++6)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<roca> is there a prog that handles web servers ssh or things of that nature in a gui?
<mossmon> onetinsoldier, thanks, I'll try it out and ask for help if necessary :)
<rinsmaster> roca, use the "Connect to server" gnome option, it's under the second menu: Locations
<onetinsoldier> mossmon: ok, good luck
<Gnea> !wubi | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rinsmaster> roca, or find an FTP client that supports sftp
<roca> i remember a prog i used a while back to run diff servers and stuff but it was before i went to iraq so im a little rusty
<worldcitizen09> I am using gigabyte VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP board and 8.10 does not complete the boot from cd or installation. Can some one help
<terryx> i just installed ubuntu(wubi), after 10min. using..its freezes...why?
<worldcitizen09> I am using gigabyte VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP board and 8.10 does not complete the boot from cd or installation. Can some one help, please?
<krishnan> i have netgear wi-fi router. which external wi-fi adapter should i buy for my laptop?
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: at the boot screen, press F6 and delete the following words from the sequence: quiet splash
<terryx> i have 480 mb of ram..
<terryx> i just installed ubuntu(wubi), after 10min. using..its freezes...why?
<Gnea> krishnan: netgear?
<Walex3> worldcitizen09: usually wait at least 5-10min before repeating a question
<Gnea> !repeat | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Walex3> terryx: usually wait at least 5-10min before repeating a question
<terryx> ok
<worldcitizen09> Thanks Gnea
<terryx> walex3, can u help me out?
<Walex3> terryx: anyhow, we are sorry, but all our psychic advisors are busy on other astral planes...
<worldcitizen09> That's all or something else needs to be done later
<Gnea> terryx: it is in your best interest to not beg for help, either.
<Walex3> terryx: unfortunately I am one of the fre non-psychic advisors here :-)
<scientes> how can i extract a squash archive
<scientes> or at least mount it?
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: you need to read what it says and decide from there.
<terryx> i just need help?
<Gnea> !patience | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krishnan> Gnea: yes netgear
<Walex3> terryx: almost eveyrybody else is clairvoyant here and can solve problems without being given details, but I cannot.
<Gnea> terryx: begging and demanding for help will only want to make people help you less.
<bazhang> terryx, please be patient
<mats> I have problem and I would be really glad if someone could help me out. When I instert my digital camera gthumb starts two times and the latter is telling me that the camera is busy. If I close the second gthumb popup window and wait a couple of seconds I can still import photos using the first gthumb instance but this is quite annoying. Where can I configure so that I only get one instance of GThumb when I start my camera?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Gnea> terryx: now, I've given you the URL for wubi, there are some troubleshooting and system requirements there.
<Walex3> terryx: anyhow random crashes are often hw problems. Like too little power or cooling.
<_thegod> "This channel sucks and I hate you all!"
<terryx> power of what?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd huggles.
<silv3r_m00n> i have two ethernet cards on my PC eth0 and eth1 ... i use eth0 to connect to broadband and i want to connect my laptop to eth1 and get internet access to this laptop via my PC how can i do that ?
<scientes> if you ship your system with a compression format you should install the tool to open those archives
<scientes> how can i decompress quashfs
<Walex3> silv3r_m00n: do a web searching for configuring your PC for forwarding/routing.
<silv3r_m00n> Walex3: let me check
<Walex3> scientes: if it is "squashfs" that's not an archives format, it is a compresses filesystem. To create it there is a command line utility to read it you need to mount it and have the relevsnt kernel module installed before you do that.
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: the 'firestarter' package might be able to help with that.
<scientes> compressed filesystems are archives
<terryx_> what type of power does ubuntu wubi needs?
<silv3r_m00n> onetinsoldier: let me check that
<Walex3> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SquashFS
<hischild> !ics | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<scientes> dmg is a compressed filesystem and it is used exactally as one would use tar.gz
<Walex3> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO
<Gnea> !in | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<terryx_> 3 times hangs after ubuntu wubi installed...what i do?
<silv3r_m00n> hischild: let me check that too
<Gnea> terryx_: how much hard drive space did you give it?
<Walex3> terryx: what "hangs"? At what point?
<terryx_> 8gb..4gb free now.
<roca> found it ... its called webmin  ... thanks again
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Gnea> webmin - the root of all that is evil.
<gmathews> Good day. I am running Intrepid - I have an NTFS drive where all my stuff is stored on - But evertime I need to use it (after booting into Ubuntu ) I have to click on Places -> 295.9 GB Media. How can I sort of auto mount it?
<terryx_> its means freeze my computer...anytime...like after 5min. after ubuntu starts
<azfira> jum
<terryx_> i just have installed ubuntu wubi
<Gnea> terryx_: are you doing anything in particular when it freezes?
<Gnea> terryx_: yes, we are well aware that you've installed wubi.
<gizmo> what is nmap for?
<Gnea> terryx_: you don't have to tell us things over and over, just tell us once. we're not idiots.
<terryx_> nothing before..this time chatting with u guys..then freeze..sometime freezes, or sometime logout in middle of anything
<Gnea> gizmo: portscanning, securing networks
<roca> does ebox work like webmin?
<terryx_> ok..sorry
<gizmo> Gnea, is it usefull?
<Gnea> terryx_: and you said you have 340mb ram?
<terryx_> 480mb
<Gnea> gizmo: it can be.
<Gnea> terryx_: what cpu?
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93126/ <--- i get this when make'ing my kernel. any idea?
<Slart> roca: kind of
<terryx_> pentium-4, 2.4ghz
<Slart> roca: give it a try
<Walex3> gmathews: put it into '/etc/fstab'
<Gnea> terryx_: is hyperthreading turned on or off?
<roca> Slart, im looking at the website and it is an iso is that right?
<terryx_> what is that.. i don;t know..
<gmathews> Walex3: can u sort of guide me through it?
<gmathews> still a n00b..
<Gnea> terryx_: do you know how to use the BIOS?
<Slart> roca: it isn't available frome the repos?
<Slart> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<terryx_> yes...
<roca> Slart, let me check again
<terryx_> if in the middle of chat i left...so plz understand that my ubuntu freeze again
<Slart> roca: "sudo apt-get install ebox" will do it for you
<Walex3> gmathews: if you are a n00b there is some GUI stuff to do that for you, but I can't remember the name...
<Gnea> terryx_: okay, if you restart the system and go into the BIOS settings, there should be a setting in there, somewhere, for turning HPET on/off
<co0lingFir3> hello, does checkinstall not work for libraries?
<terryx_> ok
<Gnea> terryx_: that is okay.
<gmathews> hmmm would be cool to get the GUI for it
<terryx_> what i do
<roca> Slart, thanks
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93126/ <--- i get this when make'ing my kernel. any ideas?
<terryx_> hpet is where, chipset, boot, or i have to find?
<Gnea> restart computer, enter BIOS, check HPET setting, exit BIOS, return here and tell us what it is set to please.
<Slart> roca: you're welcome
<worldcitizen09> hello Gnea, I did delete the splash screen but the booting halting when the display manager started. Any ideas?
<gmathews> Does anyobody know the GUI app to mount partitions automatically in fstab?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: what is the compcache_size_setup thisng you're tying to add to the kernel? i'm just curious as to what it's for/about?
<silv3r_m00n> onetinsoldier: hischild: thanks that worked using firestarter
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: it sounds like you have a bad video driver
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: great! :-)
<terryx_> should i do it now, on or off?
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: you're welcome
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: what video card do you have?
<gmathews> Walex3: is it PySDM? - PySDM is a PyGTK Storage Device Manager that allows full customization of hard
<gmathews> disk mountpoints whitout manually access to fstab.
<worldcitizen09> Gnea I downloaded the Linux mint and the same problem came up. they boot fine in safe graphics mode but then i cannot change resolution later
<silv3r_m00n> onetinsoldier: one more thing... looks like firestarter must run for this to work...so how can i start firestarter everytime ubuntu starts ?
<roca> Slart, its giving me this error  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<roca>   ebox: Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl but it is not installable
<roca> E: Broken packages
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: then you have a hardware problem.
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, i just marked/unmarked things, that's all
<Slart> roca: hmm.. same thing here.. guess someone made a mistake somewhere
<terryx_> gnea, u there, what i do now?
<Gnea> terryx_: did you get to the BIOS?
<worldcitizen09> Gnea, the display driver in windows is  VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP. It works fine in Linux with ubuntu 8.04 or linux mint 5 but not with 8.10 etc
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: now that you've installed it, i believe it runs everytime you start Ubuntu. however, i do get a 'failed' message about the firestart service starting wheni boot, but i am pretty certain it's running as soon at i enter x-windows(perhpas even sooner)
<Walex3> gmathews: it may well be nice. BTW just fopund the page on editing '/etc/fstab' manually: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<terryx_> no what i do, turn off or on
<worldcitizen09> Can you please think of somehting?
<gmathews> Thank you Walex3 :)
<co0lingFir3> does anyone know where to get a deb for libusb1.0?
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: i see. you can try changing the display driver from S3 to VESA when it boots to safe graphics mode
<Walex3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<silv3r_m00n> onetinsoldier: hmm...i configured in firestarter and internet connection sharing works fine... now i quit firestarter and it still works fine... so firestarter is not needed again ?
<nibbler> co0lingFir3: apt-file search libusb
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: roger that. i'm not sure.. i'll poke around a little though
<Gnea> terryx_: do you know how to restart your computer?
<Walex3> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Mounting_NTFS_Partitions_.28with_read.2Fwrite_privileges.29
<terryx_> ok i go then come..wait
<worldcitizen09> Gnea can u give me a bit of guidance on that
<Gnea> as if I have a choice? well, I suppose I could go to bed... :P
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: you probably shut the firewall down, but that probably does not disable the iptables port-forwarding
<silv3r_m00n> onetinsoldier: yeah the iptables once configured are there always and so it shud work from now on always...i think
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: when ubuntu starts, does it give you the option of booting into single-user mode?
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: yep, i think so too
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  l was thinking firestarter was just a gui/front end.. it sets up the firewal and thats it. :)
<worldcitizen09> Gnea perhaps so, I can check later when i boot in there. I know i have to fill in user name and password
<gmathews> Walex3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions has a script to handle it - Awesome gonnna try it now.
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: yeah ... but firestarter got some good things too like the stats and active connections
<silv3r_m00n> i was looking for something like this for the past few days
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: sounds good. you may also want to read and bookmark this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342115
<co0lingFir3> nibbler: does this search in the repos?
<hischild> silv3r_m00n, if you want the situation before you activated firestarter, you have to click stop on firestarter.
<nibbler> co0lingFir3: yes
<silv3r_m00n> hischild: thats a really useful piece of information... thanks
<onetinsoldier> silv3r_m00n: ok,what hischild said. i misread your message, sorry. just quiting out of firestarter does not shut it down
<terryx> gnea: i am back and there is no hyperthreading option in my bios...now what?
<krishnan> which print server goes well with ubuntu hardy and win XP?
<silv3r_m00n> onetinsoldier: thats all fine...
<miro> whati s the best way my two partitions to be visible and for windows and for ubuntu?
<terryx> gnea: i am back and there is no hyperthreading option in my bios...now what?
<Gnea> terryx: remember what you were told about repeating.
<terryx> ok...i wait..
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: hello, at first glance form reading this web page from a google search, it looks like you might have done something that caused a known bug to pop-up on you....  --> http://code.google.com/p/compcache/wiki/CompilingAndUsing
<Gnea> terryx: now, you need to install the pastebinit package, like this:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<terryx> done..
<Gnea> terryx: now, issue this command and paste the resulting URL here... this will help us determine where the problem is:  dmesg | pastebinit
<worldcitizen09> Gnea I looked at the page. Thanks a lot. My mother board is Gigabyte K8M800 which is mentioned there. however I dont understand the change of settings. Can u please help with xorg etc
<terryx> so i type dmesg | pastebinit in terminal?
<CaneToad> anyone seen lousy "G_IO_ERROR_FAILED_HANDLED in the UI" issues in various apps?
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: once you are able to boot the system into single-user mode, you will be able to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<Gnea> terryx: correct.
<gizmo> sudo chmod 666 /usr/sbin/sshd<---whats this for?
<gizmo> can anyone tell me
<Gnea> gizmo: who told you to do that?
<gizmo> my frend
<Gnea> lol
<gizmo> Gnea, why?am i being fool?
<Gnea> gizmo: yes - 666 makes it unexecutable
<gizmo> thats why im asking here..
<gizmo> so?
<gizmo> can i change it
<Gnea> it means ssh server will not work anymore
<terryx> gnea: sorry got logout again, black screen and all gone its asking for my user name and password again
<terryx> http://pastebin.com/f75333ebd
<gizmo> Gnea, if ssh not work anymore why?
<worldcitizen09> Gnea is there a motherboard for amd platform that will install ubuntu as a breeze or should i switch over to intel
<onetinsoldier> gizmo: do you know what 'executable' means?
<co0lingFir3> nibbler: unfortunately libusb1.0 ist not in the repos...
<terryx> its just like hen you press ctrl+alt+f2
<Gnea> terryx: try turning visual effects off
<terryx> its already off
<gizmo> onetinsoldier, no what is it?
<worldcitizen09> Gnea I am thinking of upgrading to amd 5000+ or intel dual core
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: I really am not sure what is a good motherboard that's new these days
<dr_willis> Time for Linux Basic Training. :)
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: you should stick with AMD
<Gnea> terryx: good
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, thanks, but i still don't see what i have to do
<worldcitizen09> Great, Gnea. That is a good suggestion after my heart. But could u recommend a motherboard too like asus etc
<onetinsoldier> gizmo: it determines whether or not a compiled binary program can be run(executed)
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: Tyan and Asus are preferable.
<Gnea> !pm | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gizmo> am my computer being hurt or hack?
<terryx> Gnea: what u think about the problem?
<nibbler> co0lingFir3: libusb-0.1-4: /lib/libusb-0.1.so.4
<Gnea> terryx: you should edit this file:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nibbler> co0lingFir3: might do it..m aybe
<Gnea> terryx: and add this to your kernel boot line:  pci=routeirq
<worldcitizen09> gnea thanks will try to do something, otherwise will need help again.
<Gnea> worldcitizen09: we'll be here :)
<miro> is ubuntu work well on ntfs or FAT file sistems?
<worldcitizen09> bye and thanks
<Gnea> good luck
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: yeah, i hear you. i don't know either. it's a bug, i guess that Ubuntu has patch the 2.6.27 kernel in Intrepid with that out-of-tree compcache module. you have enabled or diabled some kernel option that has caused this bug to appear for you. what to do? i don't know
<onetinsoldier> patched*
<gizmo> Gnea, so how?am i being hack or what?
<terryx> i have opened the file...now where to put this line
<co0lingFir3> nibbler: nope. i really need version 1.0 and not 0.1
<roca> which is better nubuntu or backtrack for over all use?
<puremichael> hello - can someone tell me how to fix wrong keyboard layouts? i've got GBR, Deu, ??? and ??2 at the keyboard switchter applet
<Gnea> gizmo: yes
<Gnea> gizmo: it should be mode 755
<ramon> i am having problem playing video on the net...flashplugin-nonfree installed but the video stop in the bigining what should i do or whats wrong?
<jeff008> hello every body, i would like help to part  my hard disk 250 GO ... i installed vml2 modprobe dm-mod with cd live, i killed all olds parts, whith cfdisk i make first part /boot 500 Mo primary ext3 on /dev/sda1 , and the rest no part , i don't know haow to do is there any one to help me ;) ?
<gizmo> Gnea, can i changed?
<terryx> Gnea: there are many kernel..
<gizmo> help me
<miro> Gnea: isss ubuntu work well on ntfs or FAT file sistems?
<gizmo> Gnea, help me to fixed it backk
<Gnea> terryx: use the first one
<dr_willis> miro,  i have no issues with ntfs or fat. - it is worth the time to read up on how linux acceses both.
<Slart> miro: you can't install ubuntu on a ntfs or fat32 fs.. but it can read/write files from them
<benjick_> Hey
<Gnea> miro: what do you mean? reading/writing from a device or installing to?
<gizmo> chmod 666 /usr/sbin/sshd
<gizmo> <----help me how to fixed this
<terryx> there is written: kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Gnea> gizmo: chmod 755 /usr/sbin/sshd
<benjick_> Can i connect to a SVN like i connect to an ftp? e.g. alt+f2 then svn://myserver/myrepo?
<roca> which is better nubuntu or backtrack for over all use?
<terryx> so i do: kernel	pci=routeirq
<Gnea> terryx: make it this: kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro pci=routeirq
<Gnea> terryx: so you're appending 'pci=routeirq' to the end of the kernel line
<miro> Gnea: to install it on this kind of file sistem. i want ot have dual OS laptop and Windows to be able to readand the linux partition
<terryx> understood and done...now?
<gizmo> Gnea,  chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/sbin/sshd': Operation not permitted
<Gnea> !dualboot | miro
<ubottu> miro: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ramon> gizmo do you know what it could be happening if i have flashplugin-nonfree installed in the browser and i cant see the video...if i download i can play outsite..so is not codec...what do you think...do you know if there is a way to blow video playing?
<Gnea> gizmo: did you use sudo before?
<dr_willis> gizmo,  linux basics.. to alter 'system type' stuff - you must use sudo
<gizmo> Gnea, yeah
<Gnea> gizmo: then use it again
<miro> gnea: yea dualboot i know that for linux its best to be on ext3 but this cant be readed from windows
<terryx> Gnea: can i ask you whats this for?
<gizmo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 418340 2008-10-14 02:50 /usr/sbin/sshd <--so its alrite already/
<dr_willis> miro,  with the right tools windows can read/write ext2/3
<Slart> miro: yes it can.. there are drivers for reading ext2/3 in windows
<Gnea> terryx: it's for re-routing how the hardware interrupts work with the linux kernel
<dr_willis> miro,  but they can cause issues if used wrngly
<Guest29258> Merry boxing day :D anyone care to help me get my Christmas present working? The "instructions for Linux" don't make sense
<terryx> ok...now should i do anything or just wait for another hang?
<Gnea> terryx: yes - reboot it again and wait
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: hello. may i ask why you are wanting to compile your own custom kernel?
<Guest29258> The instructions are quite short though
<Gnea> terryx: and don't forget to save the file
<terryx> enable desktop effects?
<yan_> hi
<Gnea> terryx: no, leave them off, for now
<miro> so what about instaling ubuntu on ntfs or fat file systtem?
<terryx> yes i have save the file..
<Gnea> miro: no.
<terryx> ok i am restarting
<Slart> miro: can  not  be  done
<gizmo> Gnea, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 418340 2008-10-14 02:50 /usr/sbin/sshd<--so its ok already?
<dr_willis> miro,  unless you wan ttouse wubi - and i dont suggest using wubi
<miro> i tryed once wubi and i dont like it
<Gnea> gizmo: looks great
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, mtozses@mtozses-laptop:/$ lsmod | wc -l
<Kartagis> 108
<gizmo> Gnea, are you sure if chmod 666 its mean im being hack/
<dr_willis> willis@black:~(24931.413 Mb)$ ls -l /usr/sbin/sshd
<dr_willis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 409K 2008-10-13 14:50 /usr/sbin/sshd*
<Gnea> gizmo: it means that your system will be messed up, yes.
 * dr_willis wonders at the size differance in gizmo 's sshd.
 * Gnea wonders at the K in dr_willis's sshd
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: so, you'd like to get that number down?
<dr_willis> Gnea,  it rouded up a bit TOO much it looks like.
<Gnea> dr_willis: :)
<gizmo> dr_willis, what you mean?
<Slart> dr_willis: mine is 436k .. or 445864 bytes
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: 105 here...
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, one of the reasonss yes
<dr_willis> heh. Now eeryone is checking. :)
<terryx> Gnea: is it good if i full upgrade/update ubuntu?
<Gnea> lol
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: are you using open-source video driver?
<dr_willis> gizmo,  do      ls -l /usr/sbin/sshd   and check the #s to what others have
<Gnea> terryx: did you reboot yet?
<terryx> yes
<terryx> i am back
<miro> dr_willis: so if im understand right i will install ubuntu on ext3 partiton wich basicaly cannot be used from windows but with ubuntu i could read/write on the windows partition
<Gnea> terryx: i would wait for the update.... see how it goes over the next 10 minutes
<Gnea> make sure it's not going to crash
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, one other is i have a earphone not muting speakers and i am hoping to solve that
<Slart> miro: read this carefull... You   can    read   ext3   from    windows
<Gnea> terryx: there's nothing worse than having the system halt in the middle of software installation - you could end up with a corrupt database
<miro> with special tools
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, how do i find that out?
<dr_willis> miro,  as i said earlier - with the PROPER TOOLS installed on windows.. You CAN read/write ext2/3 from windows
<gizmo> wait dr_willis
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: grep divers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<terryx> i wait 20min. then use sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade...is that fine?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> miro: as special as adobe acrobat or anything else in windows
<dr_willis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 418340 2008-10-13 14:50 /usr/sbin/sshd
<dr_willis> gizmo,  ok. the #'s match. :) false alarm.. perhaps.. I would still be leary of HOW the permissions got changed
<terryx> Gnea: so i can go to my drives and browse anything for checking wheather the problem occurs or not?
<PolitikerALT> does anybody know how to install a "Sis Mirage 3+"-Driver in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> terryx: just use your computer normally
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<terryx> ok
<Gnea> terryx: worry about updating when you're sure it's not freezing anymore
<terryx> ok
<terryx> i am waiting 20min.
<Gnea> otherwise you will mess your system up more
<miro> dr_willis: ok last question when i have to show where is the root or main directory i just have to type / right?
<dr_willis> miro,  linux 'fundamentals '   the 'root' of the system filesystem is /    ROOT has his own home at /root    a users 'main' home directoru is /home/username/
<dr_willis> miro,  root is used as a word to mean a lot of different things in linux. :)
<miro> ok i think i get it
<miro> i will try to install it
<miro> last question
<miro> really
<dr_willis> miro,  if you are all scared.. you could install virtualbox under windows and practice with that. No risk to anything
<miro> 32bit or 64bit for  intel core duo procesor on laptop
<dr_willis> miro,  it would depend on your ram and needs
<terryx_> Gnea: got freeze again..:(
<miro> 2Gb ram
<miro> common needs
<dr_willis> miro,   when in doubt stick with 32bit
<piksi> i don't see any reason nowadays NOT to install 64bit if the system supports it
<miro> mostly surfing
<dr_willis> piksi,  a few apps dont like it.. is about all ive noticed also. but if you NEED those apps...
<miro> in interent and some multimedia
<Gnea> terryx_: ick :(
<Gnea> terryx_: try the upgrade
<terryx_> u sure
<piksi> well, i doubt a "normal" user would need "those apps" that aren't compatible with 64bit version anyway
<terryx_> i mean its freeze again...why to upgrade
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: ok, roger. i would ask if you have considered downloading and compiling the lastest kernel, but... that is a LOT of work. by that, i mean going through every kernel option and setting them all on your own, perhaps using some parameters from the stock Ubuntu one(for instance...CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16, CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=65536), however, i would not expect you to do that, i did it, but it's a LOT of work.
<jeff008> is there any body to help me part my disk lvm2 with the cd live hardy ?
<Gnea> terryx_: how long did it take this time? 5 mins?
<piksi> miro: just go with the 64bit
<terryx_> Gnea: maybe 7min.
<miro> is skype work well on 64bit?
<Gnea> terryx_: I'm not sure what the problem is then :/
<planttt>  hi, In thunderbird; I have a message with a lot of addresses, setup in content-type:text/plain. this means I cannot format it in HTML. I want to do that. How do I change the content-type of that message?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: the reason for the question about what video driver your using is because, if you were using the proprietary nvidia or fglrx(ati) driver, they aren't made ot work with kernel 2.6.28
<Slart> miro: it works as well as expected.. it's still skype though
<terryx_> Gnea: ok i have noticed one thing, when my computer is idle, it won't freeze, when i use some program or browse my drives its freezes, u think thats a co-incidence?
<miro> ok peoples lthank you for everything
<miro> see you later
<terryx_> Gnea: or i bring 512mb of more ram?
<moDumass> hey all, so um, i have an eepc, 8.10 insalled on the 4gig drive and i can see the 8gig, it mounts onto my desktop but i dont have write access..any idea how to fix this?
<Kartagis> i thought the latest was 2.6.27-10
<erry> hello i try to change permissions for a folder as root, and they change back to normal!
<erry> Is there a way to solve this
<test_of_faith> tes
<Gnea> terryx_: i don't know if more ram will help, but you can try
<erry> Hello?
<ramon> whats the best recomend application for .swf format in intrepid?
<terryx_> Gnea: ok i have noticed one thing, when my computer is idle, it won't freeze, when i use some program or browse my drives its freezes, u think thats a co-incidence?
<Gnea> terryx_: at this point, I can help you no longer.
<erry> Helo??
<dr_willis> moDumass,  what filesystem is the 8gb?
<test_of_faith> is this just 1 public forums?
<Gnea> !patience | erry
<ubottu> erry: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erry> Ok
<erry> Im sorry that i want an answer
<erry> I wont do that again
<terryx_> ok........thanx anyway....u know i someone help me?...i anyway i don;t think so........................
<Starnestommy> erry: it depends on what folder it is
<erry> it's not a system folder
<moDumass> dr_willis, its EXT3
<rinsmaster> erry, why do you want to do that? and on what folder?
<erry> im not sure ud understand if i explained.
<dr_willis> moDumass,  then you will need to check the files/directories permissions and ownership - to see if your user can access them.
<rinsmaster> erry, also, what command do you use / what permissions
<erry> i right clicked it
<erry> and went were it says
<erry> properties
<Rioting_pacifist> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erry> and permissions
<moDumass> dr_willis, when i click ownership it either says "ownership could not be determined" or "root - you do not have permission to change ownership settings
<rinsmaster> erry, and where was that folder and who owns it? (see that same tab in the properties dialog)
<erry> rinsmaster, apparently root owns it
<dr_willis> moDumass,  use the terminal.  if they are not owned by your user you will need to make them owned by the user, with  the proper root ran commands.. 'sudo chown' and 'sudo chmod'
<moDumass> thanks dr_willis, readin about it now
<rinsmaster> erry, is the folder in your ~ (/home/yourname)?, then you can make it yours without probs, just execute: chown -R yourname path/to/folder
<dr_willis> moDumass,  you often have this issue if shareing a ext2/3 hard drive btween diffent linux installs and disrtos.
<moDumass> dr_willis,  yeh this is a wierd way they put these together, 2 ssd drives, 1 4gig and 1 8gig, os on one and storage on the other
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, do i need to mark REALTEK_PHY or one under Ethernet? My ethernet is Realtek
<dr_willis> moDumass,  ahh...  they dont show up as 2 drives? or they are using some sort of unionfs, or other way to merge the 2... I got an AcerAspireOne. :)  so i dont have that issue..
<roca> i installed ebox and now cant find the gui
<dr_willis> moDumass,  I got 120gb hd. :)
<Rioting_pacifist> Is it worth setting up software raid 0 for performance gains, ive got 3 IDE drives lying about will booting up be faster or slowere (due to extra drivers)
<Kartagis> how can i find out which module activates my ethernet card?
<dr_willis> Kartagis,  look at lsmod output and eliminate  the ones its not? :)
<moDumass> dr_willis, no innitially i thought that ubuntu would format both fdrives on install, but it only formatted the 4 giger and installed itself there, and it left the other as ntfs, which it didnt see
<dr_willis> Kartagis,  or compare the list to the  nic modules in - err.. some directory i cant rember...
<mar> men i ask one answer?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: i would imagine that you do need to, yes. when compiling a custom kernel this is where you need to figure out what's needed for your hardware. i'd have to google your model(which i do not know exact model you have))it myself and look in the menuconfig to see if that kernel option is exactly the right one for it
<mar> from greece???
<dr_willis>  Kartagis  most nic modules are shown in   /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: but my first instinct says yes
<roca> i installed ebox and now cant find the gui
<Stalker72> What sound card brand has the best Linux drivers?
<abhii> whenever i open mutt,inbox is emtpty,but i am able 2 send mails,what maybe d problem?
<abhii> if i rum in shell command fetchmail -v some pop's come in terminal,this is wrong right?
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<hischild> dr_willis, ebox is broken on intrepid.
<dr_willis> hischild,  get out the glue! :)
<hischild> dr_willis, ppa from LP works :-)
<hischild> roca, ebox is a webbased administrative panel. Are you running intrepid?
<roca> hischild, yes and i just answered my own ? ... aparently they have user guides on their websites... go figure
<dr_willis> a program with dcumentation and guides? :)
<roca> i know... technology these days... biblical events are at hand :P
<abhii> whenever i open mutt,inbox is emtpty,but i am able 2 send mails,what maybe d problem?how to load inbox msg's into mutt,i don's want to use IMAP
<matthias_> Hi, i have a problem, right now i am connected wireless to internet by my dlink router but since a couple of days ago i sometimes loos contact with the router by trying to ping the router and it does not respond on the ping but if i connect an cable between the router and my computer i have internet again, my computer shows wireless connection to router becasue i have the icon with 5 bars in color blue so how can i know if my ro
<matthias_> uter is to blame or ubunr u????
<matthias_> sorry for my spellling
<matthias_> ubuntu and outer ...
<matthias_> router ...
<hischild> roca, you're aware that it is broken on intrepid?
<Stalker72> Can someone name a good brand I can buy a soundcard from which has good Linux support?
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  i like my creative-audigy cards.. i would avoide creative-xfis
<abhii> any mutt users help please.
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  but the audigys  are getting rare. :(
<roca> hischild, yeah i am punching my self in the crotch. just upgraded lol
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Do you know of other brands?
<hischild> roca, no need. Get the PPA from LP and update it.
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  nope.  If i buy a sound card.. i get Creative...
<dr_willis> Stalker72, in this house - its onboard.. or creative add on.
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: when you go to do the actual compile, i recommend you use the 'kernel-package' package. it'll create a .deb of your custom kernel for you. and i have some environment variables you can use for it to set the version of your linux-image.deb nicely, if you want them and if you want to copy and paste them into a text file
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  actually the Xfi may have linux support by now. Ive not researched them lately
<roca> hischild, how so?
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Are there any new and good Audigy's?
<hischild> roca, the 4th reply on the bugreport --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebox/+bug/255368
<Evert234> hello.. can somebody help me install the package ndiswrapper-common?
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  I think they are slowly being phased out. not sure wht ones are stil in stores. I like my Audigy2zs.   They really dont need to be  the latest and greatest.. thats often what causes problems in linux.
<hischild> roca, tried it n worked on my box. Haven't seen a problem with it.
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  stick wuith sond cards that have been out a bit - is a safer bet
<dr_willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Are they good enough for professional headphones?
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  that term means very little to me. what makes Professional so much better then others?
<dr_willis> So you can listen to Professional MP3's ?
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Well, professional headphones require good soundcard ;)
<onetinsoldier> dr_willis: creatvie open-sourced the x-fi driver a couple of months ago. i am hoping for a good open source driver for it in the future. however, it is possible to compile and install the one they released in November
<matthias_> Stalker72:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<dr_willis> sound quality is subjective. :) so   i doubt if anyone can answer that wuestion.
<roca> hischild, ok done thanks ... so i just put in the ip address/ebox?
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  that sounds like a recursive  definition...
<Stalker72> matthias_ and dr_willis: Thanks!
<dr_willis> onetinsoldier,  so avoide X-Fi unless you want to do some work.. for now.. :)
<onetinsoldier> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> My Audigy2zs is like.. 3+ yrs old. :) its outlasted like 5 pc's
<d333> help
<dr_willis> My cre3ative speakers are like 10 yrs old.. :)
<Stalker72> dr_willis: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=25&l2=144&l3=0&l4=0&model=1769&modelmenu=1
<Kartagis> thank you
<Evert234> im trying to install ndiswrapper in terminal (sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common), but it says 'E: Could not find the package ndiswrapper-common', can somebody help me?
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier*
<hischild> roca, Don't have ebox on this box, that's on my pc at home. try man ebox or something, perhaps read up on the docs.
<imachine> hi
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Asus is not on the list on that website you linked to
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: yes?
<imachine> I downloaded packages from launchpad
<imachine> how can I get them to work? they're not .deb files.
<Stalker72> dr_willis: That soundcard is not X-Fi though.
<roca> hischild, lol k thanks
<imachine> just a folder with a bunch of files inside.
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, thank you :)
<imachine> how can I make that into .deb ?
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  i said earlier. i ONLY use creative sound cards. :)   Ive had good luck with most all of them.. except the x-fi
<matthias_> anybody knows how to faultsearch if the wireless in muy computer is to blame ot the router it self, i believe the router but not sure ...
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Ok :P
<imachine> dr_willis, I had a vortex once, it was spot on.
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  most of the terms in that cards description.. mean nothing to me at all. :)
<imachine> got it for $10 and sold it for $30 5 years later.
<imachine> maybe 3 years ;)
<Stalker72> dr_willis: I have Bose Companion 5 speakers right now. They have a soundcard integrated in the subwoofer. If I buy headphones and a soundcard, will I be able to switch between those two audio sources easily?
<Rictoo> I've been searching on google to no avail: How would I set up alsa to output sound to two seperate sound cards simulteniously?
<dr_willis> Ultra Fidelity 7.1 PCI Sound Card -  means so much more to me then 'not-quite-so-ultra-fidelity' :)
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: you're welcome :-) are you interested in using the kernel-package program(it's a bash script)? would you like the environment variable command for it?
<Evert234> this is the how to which says how i have to install ndiswrapper, i'm trying to get my Siemens Gigaset Usb Adapter 108  running
<Evert234> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Ubuntu_Guide_To_install_Wireless_Cards_CARDS_PCMCIA_RT2500_54mbit_Siemens_Gigaset_108_USB_Adapter
<imachine> anyway, can someone help me sort out the issue with those pacages?
<MrWhammy> Hi all, small question here: I have an ntfs-partition containing all my music. Unfortunately if I start Rythmbox before I mount the partition (by clicking it in Places, Removable media), it loses track of all files and when I start it again it has to reload all files (40 gig, takes about 10 minutes). Very annoying, so two questions: why does Ubuntu think my ntfs-partition is removable media and why doesn't it automount?
<webmaster> Кто шарит на русском.
<imachine> how can I package files
<webmaster> ?
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  No idea. I normally plug in my speakers and let them alone for years on end.. occasionally i put in headphones in the heaphone jack
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, yes i am :)
<imachine> webmaster, try #ubuntu.ru or smth
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  yoru speakers proberly cost more then my whole PC.
<Stalker72> dr_willis: xD
<ramon> i am trying to install some stuff and in the terminal i get a message saying i dont have enough space in device...i install a new hard drive and i dont know how to use it for purpose...anyone able to help me?...the hard drive is already in use and working though
<anstei>  hi, i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04. pidgin worked fine before, but now it says that tls/ssl libs are missing, but in aptitude they seem to be installed. any ideas besides compiling myself?
<memphis_> evert93, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dr_willis> ramon,  you actually configured the hard drive in some way? or did ya just plug it in and expect it to work?
<Evert234> 8.10
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: ok.. you know how to install it i imagine...   apt-get install kernel-package
<sinbox> Rictoo, not sure you can with just alsa go ask in #alsa
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: here's how to run it...
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: 1)  make-kpkg clean ; export VER=$(date +'%Y%m%d') NAMEEXT="-$(hostname)-$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH)"
<Rictoo> thanks sinbox
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Ohh wait.. There's a pod connected to the speakers which has two holes; one for headphones and one for mic (I think).. I might be able to use it for headphones.
<memphis_> hit applications --> add/remove software and search for Windows Drivers (or something like that)
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: 2) make-kpkg --revision=$VER --append-to-version=$NAMEEXT --rootcmd --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  often if you got somthing in the headphones jack. it auto-disabvles the  speakers.
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: wait.. i need to redo #2
<Stalker72> dr_willis: That's fine.
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: 2) make-kpkg --revision=$VER --append-to-version=$NAMEEXT --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<dr_willis> Stalker72,  of course i wonder how one gets 5.1+ sound out of a headphone jack to high end speakers... seems like somthings going to get lost.
<matthias_> ramon:  what do you mean ???, if the HD is full then you can not i guess by checking with df it will tell if the hard drive is full or not
<cizra> Hi
<cizra> How to see the major/minor device numbers in Ubuntu?
<cizra> In debian the "file" utility shows them
<ramon> dr_willis i did installed the hard drive and is working...i even set it up for manage it on the graphical interface...but this is one of the messages which is the problem..../usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/ko/5849: No space left on device
<Evert234> memphis, do i need a internet connection to do that? im trying to set up a connection, so i don't have one right now
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, do i run it before or after the make?
<Stalker72> dr_willis: Oohh. I have one more question. I think Linux finds my speakers as 2.1 speakers (they are physically 2.1), but they produce 5.1 sound. How do I solve that? :P
<Evert234> Siemens Gigaset Usb adapter 108 is a WLAN receiver
<dr_willis> ramon,  where is the new drive being mounted to? just mounting it will not free up space on the first hard drive.. You may nee dto move your /home/ or other  directories over to it..  to  free ups pace on the first hd.
<ramon> dr_willis in /media/mynewdrive
<memphis_> yea, you need a working internet connection for the install of ndiswrapper
<sinbox> Evert234, not sure you need ndiswrapper for this one
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: you do the make menuconfig. then i recommend you make a backup of your .config file, like so --> cp -v .config ../config-config-linux-2.6.28-rc7-git1 (for example).    then... run the 'make-kpkg commands i gave you
<leon> hi
<leon> merry chris all
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: you never do the 'make' command.. the 'make-kpkg' command i gave replace the 'make' command
<leon> anyone use wicd on ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: the 'make-kpkg' commands i gave you replace doing the 'make' command. understood?
 * cizra feels ignored )=
<leon> i stall wicd on ubuntu , but now ubuntu startup very slow!
<Kartagis> yes thanks
<Dompie> Hi, does anyone know why VLC won't stream wma2 audio?
<onetinsoldier> cizra: good question, just keep asking it every 5 minutes or so. you'll get an answer eventually
<anstei>  hi, i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04. pidgin worked fine before, but now it says that tls/ssl libs are missing, but in aptitude they seem to be installed. any ideas besides compiling myself?
<ramon> dr_willis you there?
<cizra> onetinsoldier: Heh. Well, actually I'm trying to figure out the major/minors for /dev/hda1. Happen to have one?
<dr_willis> hmmm?
<sinbox> actually Evert234 my mistakes it seems you do need ndiswrapper, and you do need an internet connection of some sort to get the drivers
<leon> ramon , you can search apt-cache search ssl
<orgthingy> so, i messed up with permissions again and wanna use chown to fix this
<cizra> anstei: ldd `which pidgin`, check if the libs are there
<orgthingy> but i seem to have little problem: chown: cannot access `/home/orgthingy/.gvfs': Permission
<sinbox> Dompie, ask in #videolan channel
<dr_willis> ramon,  mounting the new drive someplace does not free up any space on the other drive.
<ramon> leon would you explain
<cizra> anstei: Perhaps you compiled pidgin yourself?
<leon> let me check
<ramon> dr_willis i know that but how i do then?
<leon> private msh to me
<onetinsoldier> cizra: have you tried  ls -l /dev/hda1  ??
<Dompie> sinbox: ok thnsk
<orgthingy> nvm, i solved problem after asking :P bye
<dr_willis> ramon,  move stuff over.. mount new drive in  proper place..  ie: if you decide to move all of /homes over.. then mount new drive at /homes
<rinsmaster> anstei, check to which version pidgin is compiled, do: ldd /usr/bin/pidgin
<MrWhammy>  have an ntfs-partition containing all my music. Unfortunately if I start Rythmbox before I mount the partition (by clicking it in Places, Removable media), it loses track of all files and when I start it again it has to reload all files (40 gig, takes about 10 minutes). Very annoying, so two questions: why does Ubuntu think my ntfs-partition is removable media and why doesn't it automount? Or better, how can I fix it :) ? It used 
<rinsmaster> anstei, then check which version you have in /usr/lib
<dr_willis> ramon,  or move /tmp over and link /tmp to /media/newdrive/tmp
<dr_willis> ramon,  totally depends on yoru system and setup and whats taking up all the space
<cizra> onetinsoldier: O, really, thanks
<ramon> dr_willis  how do i mount the hd to become part of the system then?
<onetinsoldier> cizra: did that work ok for you. get you what you were looking for?
<dr_willis> ramon,  edit fstab.. same as you set any other mountpoint
<cizra> onetinsoldier: Well, I learned how to see the device numbers
<cizra> onetinsoldier: Still have to find out the right numbers, though.
<onetinsoldier> cizra: ok...
<onetinsoldier> cizra: i don't have an hda1.. mine are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<cizra> onetinsoldier: Yes, that's the Ubuntu way
<hspaans> ubuntu way?
<onetinsoldier> cizra: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2008-12-25 19:11 /dev/sda1
<cizra> hspaans: Yes, Ubuntu prefers to access all disks through SCSI emulation
<cizra> onetinsoldier: Doesn't help, but still thanks
<onetinsoldier> cizra: ok, roger
<dr_willis> more and more disrots are doing the 'every disk is a scsi disk' way now a datys it seems
<hspaans> cizra: no, its kernel 2.6 and sata, it has nothing todo with ubuntu
<anstei> rinsmaster: libnspr4.so.0d, libnss3.so.1d and libssl3so.1d are there as they should be
<cizra> hspaans: Not only SATA, IDE drives are sd* in Ubuntu as well.
<rinsmaster> anstei, strange then, try reinstalling pidgin
<hspaans> cizra: yes that is kernel 2.6 since they are rewriting the IDE-subsystem
<cizra> hspaans: Well, are you claiming that ALL kernel 2.6 uses /dev/sd* for all disks?
<cizra> hspaans: You must be mistaken because mine does not.
<hspaans> cizra: there is nothing ubuntu about it
<hspaans> cizra: which part of rewrite did you not understand?
<cizra> hspaans: Well, I personally have my IDE disks as /dev/hd*. And I am truly running kernel 2.6. How do you explain that?
<isle85> Hi, I try to find help to create a package for Ubuntu. The program is a java one, which doesn't need any compilation.
<hspaans> cizra: then you're chipset is still running in pata-mode instead of sata-mode
<cizra> hspaans: Mm.. OK
<dr_willis> cizra,  from what ive seen - it often depends on the chipset/machine - i got one box that  shows hd's as hd. :) and the satas as sd. but its an old machine
<cizra> Oh geez
<Valenstein> hello! can anyone help?
 * cizra is mucking around in initrds trying to make his ext4 root mount again
<hischild> !ask | Valenstein
<ubottu> Valenstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Valenstein> ok...
<hspaans> cizra: but just use LVM or UUID to get rid of the issues
<isle85> need help to create an Ubuntu package
<cizra> hspaans: I use LVM, it's nifty. But now I don't have a kernel/initrd combo capable of mounting my ext4 root )=
<gizmo> what is 'su' <--means
<ortsvorsteher> gizmo: su means switch user...
<cizra> hspaans: I haven't had so much fun for ages.
<incidence> man su
<dr_willis> gizmo,  learn to use 'sudo' not 'su'
<dr_willis> !sudo | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hspaans> cizra: ok ;-)
<cizra> dr_willis: sudo su 9=
<hspaans> cizra: if you think lvm is nifty, try zfs and zfsboot on solaris ;-)
<onetinsoldier> cizra: if you wish to find out the UUID of a device to put into your fstab, install 'blkid'
<dr_willis> ciza what are we trying to do? one does not need to do 'sudo su'  -- Use 'sudo -s'
<Zmajci> After upgrading from gutsy to hardy, numeric pad don't work: i suppose it must be something with X keyb configuration that conflicts with gnome. The command for re-setting x? dpkg ?? (thanks)
<rinsmaster> or sudo bash :P
<dr_willis> do NOT use sudo su, or sudo bash. use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<cizra> dr_willis: Heh, indeed. Didn't know about that one.
<cizra> dr_willis: Why NOT sudo su?
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<dr_willis> go read
<brutus> where does the command- "bunzip2 -c xxx.tar.bz2 | tar xf - " unpack the stuff to?
<dr_willis>  its redunaant and MAY not set up the settings properly cizra
<Valenstein> i am novice in ubuntu so... when i try to install something in terminal it asks for root user password... what to do?
<cizra> brutus: PWD
<mannn26> yups
<cizra> dr_willis: OK
<cizra> brutus: .. assuming tar has removed the leading slashes, which it usually does.
<brutus> cizra, thank you
<onetinsoldier> sudo su? kinda redundant seems to me
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: try to give him your user password
<Valenstein> tried... doesn't work..
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: how do you install programs? with sudo?
<gizmo> so im not the root?
<dr_willis> command line tools to do 'system type tasks' MUST use sudo normally
<onetinsoldier> Valenstein: what are you trying to install?
<dr_willis> sudo SOME-special-system-altering-command
<dr_willis> :)
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, I have a different question. i want to make an image of a cd. should i use genisoimage or dd?
<eugene_> hi! I am rather new to Ubuntu and have a problems that I can't solve. :( Could anyone help me?
<ortsvorsteher> just ask eugene_
<cizra> Kartagis: Um, do you want to copy the CD into the hard disk or vice versa?
<onetinsoldier> Valenstein: sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<Valenstein> hmm... i just typing "./Install" while in the directory the file is there... install is the file that i need to run...
<Kartagis> cizra, i want to make an iso file
<cizra> Valenstein: sudo ./Install then. What's that package, by the way?
<dmizer> need a graphical sftp client ... filezilla is a no go because i can't use the my openssh keys. sshfs is a no go because i don't want to allow shell access. what other options do i have here?
<cizra> Kartagis: mkisofs or genisoimage then
<cizra> Kartagis: .. if you want to make it out of files lying around your hard drive
<cizra> Kartagis: or dd if you want to make it out of an existing CD.
<gizmo> in using my terminal..how im going to be a root?
<Zygot> eugene_: you need to elaborate a little
<Kartagis> !anyone | eugene_
<ubottu> eugene_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cizra> gizmo: sudo -s makes you a root
<dmizer> ﻿gizmo: to get a root prompt, type sudo -i
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<eugene_> Thanks! Basically the problem is that all the games here crash. The video freezes with some weird artifact on the screen. I ran the hardware test and it says that my resolution is "impossible with fglrx". My resolution should be 1920x1200. I tried installing the latest ATI drivers but that doesn't help
<Zygot> eugene_: ouch
<dmizer> ﻿gizmo ... or just prefix all your commands with "sudo" and avoid the root prompt all together.
<amalji> where can i get 3d games for ubuntu ?
<Valenstein> yes.. sudo ./Install... it's package of internet dialer installer... so it asks for root password..
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: hmmm, i don't do much of that kind of thing. i would think might end up wanto to use both... piping the dd into genisoimage? i don't now really. seems like you'd need to make the image of your filesystem, then pass it along to the genisoimage. but let me know if you find out the correct way to do it!
<amalji> I would like to test my graphics card performance on ubuntu
<wet> alalji, getdeb
<Dvyjones> Hi! I'm trying to compile WINE with OpenGL, but it complains about no OpenGL-library on the system. Which packages do I need to install to get OpenGL libraries?
<Zmajci> After upgrade, the numeric pad does not work (num lock IS on), everything else is ok. Some ideas on why?
<cizra> amalji: aptitude install openarena
<cizra> Dvyjones: something with mesa
<Zygot> Kartagis: rip the cd?
<sidewalk> what application do you guys recommend for sharing optical devices from one Ubuntu machine to another Ubuntu machine?
<sidewalk> sharing over the network
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, I am using genisoimage -R -o file.iso /media/cdrom0
<cizra> sidewalk: ssh (=
<selkies> guys how can i make dual boot after reinstalling d xp ??
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  nfs can do that, or samba has ways to automount the optical disk.
<Dvyjones> cizra: libgl1-mesa-dev?
<cizra> Kartagis: OMG
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  or use sshfs.
<Valenstein> cizra: yes.. sudo ./Install... it's package of internet dialer installer... so it asks for root password..
<Kartagis> Zygot, no, I want to make a perfect copy
<cizra> Kartagis: Why didn't you say you're trying to copy a CD into your computer?
<eugene_> Zygot: is that some kind of common problem?
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: ok.. i was just going to say, i reread your message. yeah.. i think all you need is genisoimage
<dmizer> a gui sftp client. filezilla is a no go. any ideas?
<amalji> thank you cizra
<cizra> Valenstein: ohm. umm.. well, make a root password?
<amalji> :)
<cizra> Dvyjones: I dunno
<Valenstein> cizra: how?
<cizra> Valenstein: type sudo passwd root
<Kartagis> cizra, I said I want to make an iso image didn't I?
<cizra> Kartagis: You didn't say out of what.
<hischild> cizra, Please don't suggest setting a root password unless you'll be here 24/7 to help with the problems.
<cizra> hischild: eh. Well, if a script asks for a root password.. OK, I'll shut up now.
<amalji> any 3d strategy games on linux ?
<Dvyjones> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<Valenstein> well... i have to go thanks for the help!
<hischild> cizra, then run the script as root
<fivetwentysix> amalji: linux people don't play games..
<dr_willis> amalji,  warzone2020 I think is one. :) depends on what you need/want
<amalji> yeah.. .I know.... :)
<dr_willis> !find warzone
<ubottu> Found: warzone2100, warzone2100-data, warzone2100-dbg, warzone2100-music
<sh1m0n> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and after installing, which worked pretty fine, i habe a little issue with my apple keyboard. The "<" and "^" are substituted. Using the Keyboard Manager (don't know the exact Name of it) didn't help to change those two keys.... Does anyone have any advice ?
<dr_willis> oops 2100 :) not 2020
<cizra> fivetwentysix: wrong (=
<selkies> will it still dual boot after reinstalling xp ?
<amalji> Even I don't play it... Just wanted to try out how it works... So that I can turn a few game freaks into linux users.. :)
<hischild> fivetwentysix, i still game loads.
<fivetwentysix> sh1m0n, You forgot to set the keyboard type..
<cizra> amalji: OpenGL strategy? Warzone1100
<sidewalk> so samba is the best way to share optical devices over the network?
<cizra> amalji: Or, yeah, whatever the number was
<eugene_> so is there really no ideas about "impossible with fglrx resolution"? :'(
<sidewalk> with automount and stuff like that
<dr_willis> sidewalk, its one way.. it depends on the details
<fivetwentysix> sh1m0n, Goto system - > preferences - > keyboard
<sh1m0n> i set it up as an aplle keyboard
<cizra> sh1m0n: xmodmap
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  automounting new media may be a bit more complex.. You could just share /media/
<sh1m0n> xmodmap?
<cizra> sh1m0n: (the difficult but powerful way)
<sidewalk> dr_willis: well i pretty much want to stick a cd or a dvd in one machine, and have them appear on another machine
<sh1m0n> :-s
<cizra> sh1m0n: So, try other ways first (=
<selkies> will it still dual boot after reinstalling xp ?
<sh1m0n> i will, u know any other?
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  i dont think thats going to automacially happen.
<Zmajci> selkies: XP will overwrite grub... make sure you have a supergrub disk on hand :)
<cizra> selkies: Prolly not, it'll run over your boto loader with a steam roller, I guess.
<dmizer> ﻿﻿i need a gui sftp client. i'm using xubuntu (no nautils) filezilla doesn't work. help?
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  i even HATE that automount/popup stuff on a local machine. :)
<sidewalk> dr_willis: so you mean that there are applications for this for Mac OSX, but not for Ubuntu?
<hischild> dmizer, sshfs ?
<selkies> Zmajci: wat is supergrub... plz elaborate
<dmizer> ﻿hischild sshfs doesn't work because i don't have a shell on the server.
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  my APple Machine is a DoorStop.
<selkies> cizra: how can i then make it dual boot?..
<hischild> dmizer, you got ssh access?
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  If you want to compare/contrast/rant/rave about OS's thats for the Offtopic channel.
<dmizer> ﻿hischild no.
<dmizer> ﻿hischild i can sftp in with winscp without a problem though.
<sidewalk> dr_willis: no, i want a solution for my two ubuntu machines, for a problem which Mac OSX already has solved
<mkultra> hello
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  it can be done with samba - ive seen it done ages ago or at least somthing similer. but  you are getting onto the deeper layers of the OS.  GnomeAutoMounting -> samba-> remote-box automounting stuff.. so thers a lot of  things that can do wrong.
<ortsvorsteher> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  i would use sshfs to mount  /media/  and see if that work
<hischild> dmizer, from what i know that also uses ssh for it's connections.
<ANDIKYU> rtrrtrttr
<Zmajci> selkies: supergrub is an utility... http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ANDIKYU> hk
<dmizer> ﻿hischild yes it does, but it does not get a shell.
<dmizer> ﻿hischild sshfs requires a shell.
<cizra> selkies: um, someone mentioned supergrub or something
<dmizer> ﻿hischild i am trying to connect to a chrooted sftp server.
<fivetwentysix> sigh
<ANDIKYU> arief
<hischild> dmizer, i see. Sorry then, out of idea's.
<dmizer> ﻿hischild yeesh.
<selkies> Zmajci: so after reinstalling xp.. will i need it to run from xp (supergrub)
<cizra> selkies: no, it's probably a bootable CD
<selkies> cizra: can u elaborate on how to use it.. i am quite new to linux..
<cizra> selkies: I have no idea, I've never seen it. But I bet it's an ISO image you need to download and burn, then boot the computer from the supergrub CD.
 * hspaans notices that this can also be done with the livecd
<Zmajci> selkies: if you reinstall XP on a dual boot machine, XP will overwrite grub (bootloader). With supergrub you can re-install your dual boot loader. Supergrub is an utility: you can use it from XP or from a floppy or CD (check out the web page http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ )
<mne> hi. How can I enable the "exposee" feature in compiz that is similar to Mac OS X ? I already enabled the "expo" compiz plugin. But instead of the OS X exposee effect it shows all desktops on one pane instead which is not what I want.
<selkies> Zmajci: thanks a lot fren.. had been struggling wid it for a while..
<jacobw-uk> hmm i hate a hp laptop with a broadcom card that has magically managed to forget all about the existance of the broadcom card. hmm... stupid proprietary hardware. (its windows, not even using unsupported free s/w)
<jacobw-uk> *have
<selkies> cizra: thanks for the help...
<aiikii> I want to speak Chinese. Which IRC server is better please?
<CastilleV> Just curious. But if you uninstall a program, isn't there a command to delete any orphaned files and old directories?
<hspaans> CastilleV: which files/dirs?
<jacobw-uk> CastilleV: rings a bell. google for deborphan
<jacobw-uk> CastilleV: i'm pretty sure dpkg can do that
<CastilleV> I mean, like. Lets say I uninstall firefox or opera. Isn't there a directory even after its uninstalled?
<hspaans> CastilleV: /etc/package.config for example or /var/cache/package? then purge the package
<CastilleV> Alright. I was curious about that.
<hischild> !ci | aiikii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ci
<hischild> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Halitech> CastilleV, you may have a hidden folder in your home folder with your personal config files
<hischild> !chinese | aiikii
<ubottu> aiikii: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Zmajci> after upgrading my numpad just won't work... some suggestions? i need to reconfigure gnome and X keyb settings. How can i do it?
<jacobw-uk> CastilleV: http://tinyurl.com/8jthwn
<aiikii> thanks.
<CastilleV> Could I get the longer URL?
<CastilleV> I don't click tinyurl links....
<petur> Hi friends, im looking for an xmms-like player..to be used from the CLI
<hspaans> jacobw-uk: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge is a safer option for most users
<petur> hmm
<petur> and bout my player :)
<petur> any ideas?
<CastilleV> like sudo apt-get autoremove firefox -purge?
<kikokos> hi i installed ubuntu on asus eee and i have no choose between lcd/crt, could anybody tell me little how to? in google is many themes but for ubuntu 7.04
<Halitech> petur, have you looked at moc?
<petur> Halitech: going for it aws
<lsdkjflksdj> afternoon. i'm helping my brother install ubuntu on his laptop. the install cd didn't seem to work with his laptop so i stuck it in my laptop, installed it and put it back in his. it boots up ok, gets to the login screen, but after he logs in it doesn't progress. how can i get ubuntu to try and detect the new hardware? thanks.
<Halitech> petur, I don't know much about it but its supposed to be for music on console so hopefully it will be what you need
<petur> 3~Thank you Halitech
<Halitech> petur, welcome
<cizra> WTF
<cizra> I always thought my CPU is too cheap to be cpufreqable
<cizra> .. until I ran grml LiveCD
<hischild> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrwes> re
<mrwes> Does Amarok see a DAAP share from mt-daapd?
<Zmajci> ﻿after upgrading my numpad just won't work (num lock IS on)... some suggestions?
<v4vijayakumar> hi, mozilla-plugin-gnash installed in my system, but I couldn't see some youtube videos
<mrwes> Does Amarok see a DAAP share from mt-daapd?
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: hi, what is the output of ther following?  -->  lsb_releasr -r && uname -m
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: hi, what is the output of the following?  -->  lsb_release -r && uname -m
<snypzz> I would like to know where I can find UBUNTU MOBILE and if it works on the Cingular 8925...??
<v4vijayakumar>  lsb_releasr: command not found
<v4vijayakumar> :)
<onetinsoldier> ya
<cizra> snypzz: Perhaps you meant Ubuntu CE?
<snypzz> ok...?
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: i can be a terrible typist sometimes
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i installed phppgadmin... now how can i access it from the browser ?
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<v4vijayakumar> 8.10 / x86_64
<silv3r_m00n> waht shud be the url ?
<snypzz> Ubutu CE does it work on the Cingular 8925...?
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: ok, completely uninstall the mozilla-plugin-gnash  --> apt-get --purge mozilla-plugin-gnash
<zwobble> hey there
<v4vijayakumar> onetinsoldier: any codecs missing in my system ??
<zwobble> im looking for a DownloadSpeed manager, I'd like to cap my Klibido Download speed
<hischild> onetinsoldier, apt-get remove --purge
<zwobble> Is there something like that available for Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> hischild: oops, thanks
<onetinsoldier> i am too used to just using dpkg
<hischild> onetinsoldier, np
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: completely uninstall the mozilla-plugin-gnash  --> apt-get remove --purge mozilla-plugin-gnash
<mrwes> silv3r_m00n: you tried http://localhost/phppgadmin
<mrwes> or http://127.0.0.1/phppgadmin
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: you probably aren't missing any codecs. it's a flash on x86_64 issue
<silv3r_m00n> mrwes: yeah ...didnt work
<cizra> snypzz: Sorry, I was poking fun out of you. There is no Ubuntu CE, nor Ubunt Mobile (as far as I know). And I don't know if that Cingular thingie would run Linux. Try http://justfuckinggoogleit.com.
<mrwes> silv3r_m00n: you might need a symbolic link: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phppgadmin /var/www/phppgadmin
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: after removing mozilla-plugin-gnash, go here --> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mrwes> type that from a terminla
<v4vijayakumar> but, I am able to see some videos
<mrwes> terminal*
<silv3r_m00n> mrwes: how can i see the current symlinks..
<snypzz> thanks for the info, youtube you may see ubuntu mobile for yourself....
<snypzz> it's going to be AWSOME !!!!
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: at the bottom of that page download flash for x86_64
<silv3r_m00n> mrwes: i mean whatever symlinks are there
<silv3r_m00n> mrwes: it worked
<mrwes> silv3r_m00n: look in /var/www and then do a ls -al
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: then close out firefox... tell me when you've done all that
<mrwes> :)
<v4vijayakumar> ok done, I have done it through synaptic package manager
<zwobble> Is there a bandwidth manager for Ubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> mrwes: i went into phpphadmin ... but like i need to provide a password....while installation from synaptic it never asked me for a password :-?
<tony_> This is probably a stupid question, but I need help making my gigabeat mp3 player with rockbox read/write so I can actually put music on it.
<silv3r_m00n> now what is the username and password
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: ok... now  cd ~/.mozilla && mkdir plugins
<AMDMutant> zwobble: trickle
<v4vijayakumar> alpha release ?? :)
<zwobble> Is trickle capable of handling applications like Klibido?
 * _anigma directs zwobble to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720244
<DarkKnight> v4vijayakumar; indian??
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: don't worry, it's better than a lot of beta releases
<zwobble> tnx :)
<silv3r_m00n> mrwes: what is the commandline command for postgresql ?
<v4vijayakumar> DarkKnight, yes
<DarkKnight> v4vijayakumar; which part of india??
<AMDMutant> should be
<v4vijayakumar> tamilnadu
<tony_> How can I change the permissions on my mp3 player so I can add music to it?
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: ok, are you in ~/.mozilla and have you made the 'plugins' directory in there?
<v4vijayakumar> onetinsoldier, ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugin or ~/.mozilla/plugin   ??
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: ok... now  cd ~/.mozilla && mkdir plugins
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: what is the output of   pwd  ??
<v4vijayakumar> onetinsoldier, ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugin or ~/.mozilla/plugin   ??
<v4vijayakumar> onetinsoldier, ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins or ~/.mozilla/plugins   ??
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: just to do the following... cd ~/.mozilla && mkdir plugins && cd plugins
<cizra> Any ideas on how to debug balky bootloaders on headless boxes? For some reason the boot process stalls somewhere and since the box is headless, I'm out of ideas.
<tony_> How can I change the permissions on my mp3 player so I can add music to it?
<jacobw-uk> cizra: difficult heh
<v4vijayakumar> onetinsoldier, done ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bashca> how can resolve this  error Errors were encountered while processing:
<bashca>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libvlc0_0.9.8a+x264snapshot20080928+faad2.6.1+2-1~ppa1_i386.deb
<cizra> jacobw-uk: I'm not even sure the kernel loads -- the USB stick LED doesn't blink all that much. But it loads on a, um, headful box.
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: ok, good...  now tar -xzvf /path/to/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz -C .
<imanaligator2> can any one give me a tip of a easy to use ftp server with an easy gui
<AMDMutant> cizra: so make a head
<cizra> AMDMutant: Give 'em a head, right. But I can't, this is a laptop with a dead video card.
<AMDMutant> cizra: cool
<jacobw-uk> cizra: i don't really have any experience with stuff like that but i'd stick a monitor on it until i got it net booting fine before i went headless
<jacobw-uk> ahh ok
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: once you done that, open up firefox and put in the address bar  -->  about:plugins   ..see that it's installed, look at the version and make sure it looks correct
<jacobw-uk> cizra: is there an external monitor port on the laptop?
<cizra> Yes, but the video card is dead.
<jacobw-uk> oh right yeah
<AMDMutant> cizra: buy a new one
<cizra> Also, this is the lesser of two problems -- my main one is that I can't make an initrd able to boot my ext4 root...
<cizra> AMDMutant: And stick it where? I believe they're soldered in.
<jacobw-uk> cizra: you sound quite an exotic user :p
<AMDMutant> cizra: new laptop
<cizra> AMDMutant: Buy? Why? I got this one for free (=
<bashca> any help  please ??
<cizra> jacobw-uk: I am (=
<cizra> bashca: This is not the complete error.
<cizra> bashca: Something must have been logged before this one. Tell us it.
<AMDMutant> cizra: no wonder...
<tony_> How can I change the permissions on my mp3 player so I can add music to it?
<v4vijayakumar> onetinsoldier, many thanks, it works :)
<cizra> tony_: Just remove the "Beware of the leopard" sign. Have you already tried googlinG?
<onetinsoldier> v4vijayakumar: very good. :-) you're welcome, enjoy!
<AMDMutant> tony_: mostly must be sudo
<bashca> cizra, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m25c6286d
<amortvigil> is it hard to change kde4 like you could in kde 3?
<tony_> I have tried googling, and it brought me here.
<AMDMutant> tony_: if you cant chmod it
<AMDMutant> wow goole rocks!
<AMDMutant> wow google rocks!
<DarkKnight> hey anyone tell me how to edit httpd.conf
<cizra> bashca: These two packages are conflicting on that file, /lib/something. I guess you'll need to remove the libvlc2 package, but this might break something else again.
<tony_> Thanks.
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: what you want to do exactly?
<onetinsoldier> anyone here interested in a really great frontend gui to the 'find' command that shows the command syntax by example?
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: offcourse you use editor
<elvisfuentes> some have downloaded a linux distro by jigdo?
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; i am trying to install drupal and LAMP and i am following the instructions at  http://drupal.org/node/337026
<root> hi
<onetinsoldier> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<snypzz> hello all, really enjoy ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> root: are you irc'ing as root user?
<Guest22999> no one
<Guest22999> yes
<Guest22999> what
<snypzz> look forward to getting the most of with and from OPEN SOURCE....
<onetinsoldier> Guest22999: are you irc'ing as root user in linux?
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: /home/USER/workspace ?
<netfrik> Need lil'bit of relief from your intellectual activities on Linux?  Check out "Savage2" -> http://savage2.s2games.com  for Linux ;)
<joaopinto> !ot | netfrik
<ubottu> netfrik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: i'm bit lazzy thought
<cizra> Anyone use kernel 2.6.28 on an i386? I'd need some help..
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; no..there is an instruction which asks us to edit apache2.conf......the command runs this way:  sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; a little after thathe asks to edit httpd.conf
<AMDMutant> cizra: wow you are update!
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; its after setting the path
<ANDIKYU> ..
<ANDIKYU> fgfg
<Tosko> Is there someone here that has knowledge about the "Load_Cycle_Count bug"?
<cizra> AMDMutant: I've also broken my 'puter badly.
<netfrik> ubottu:  -> AMDMutant; i am trying to install drupal and LAMP and i am following the instructions at ...? off-topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AMDMutant> cizra: 2 sign to get a new one :P
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: you use lamp?
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; i am actually trying ways to get this drupal working..so that i can start my work.....i would be thankful for recieving help
<cizra> AMDMutant: "Go buy a new computer" is one of the most annoying suggestions I've ever heard.
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; no...i just followed the instructions
<AMDMutant> Installing LAMP and Drupal on localhost ubuntu hardy
<AMDMutant> cizra: :P
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; ya
<lore20> hi
<onetinsoldier> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lore20> I can't run gdm on my ubuntu desktop laptop
<lore20> and i can't see anything wrong in logs
<DarkKnight> !hello | lore20
<ubottu> lore20: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onetinsoldier> lore20: well, do you know what pastebin is?
<lore20> yes... but i'm chatting from irssi...
<lore20> and i don't know how to upload something in pastebin with links
<lore20> i can't start X
<onetinsoldier> lore20: ok, doesn't matter, you casn use pastebininit
<lore20> what's it?
<onetinsoldier> !pasteinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteinit
<onetinsoldier> !pastebininit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebininit
<onetinsoldier> lore20:  i don't have the name wuite right... hang on
<m0niker> why irssi , low mem or just like it?
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; got any idea??
<cizra> m0niker: no X
<m0niker> ah k seee
<onetinsoldier> !pastebinit : lore20
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trokep> Hi, I'm a newbie. Can anyone help with mounting a Sony-Ericsson W980 phone in mass storage mode on 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebinit | lore20
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<onetinsoldier> what? grrr
<m0niker> maybe you can use lynx or something in another term
<onetinsoldier> lore20: install pastebinit...   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lore20> pastebinit.. i found it with apt-cache
<lore20> ok installed
<onetinsoldier> lore20: ok, cool. i've never used it myself, but check it out
<hischild> !pastebin | onetinsoldier  ;-)
<ubottu> onetinsoldier  ;-): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lore20> ok.. should i paste my x logs?
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: have you test your lampp?
<onetinsoldier> hischild: i was looking for instructions on 'pastebinit' though ;-)
<gizmo> paste at the pastebin
<gizmo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; how do i test it??
<onetinsoldier> pastebinit guys
<hischild> onetinsoldier, i don't think there are yet. Would be a nice suggestion for the bot.
<lore20> http://pastebin.com/ffa77568
<onetinsoldier> hischild: ok, roger that
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: where you install it? /opt/?
<gizmo> ok
<lore20> it's Xorg.0.log
<dbu> hi, how do i disable compiz?
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; i had actually installed using Synaptic...later i uninstalled it as it was said in that site
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: http://localhost
<faemir> can someone tell me the name of the driver to put in xorg.conf for the opensource ati drivers (ie not fglrx)?
<AMDMutant> DarkKnight: oh i thought you use lampp(xampp)
<onetinsoldier> lore20: ok, ake a description a of your problem and then at the end put something like.... and here is pastebin's of my xorg.conf file and my Xorg.0.log file... do that all on one line as a message to post in here
<onetinsoldier> make*
<DarkKnight> AMDMutant; no idea...can you really help me out
<lore20> onetinsoldier: where?
<lore20> here?
<onetinsoldier> lore20: very top lines of your Xorg.0.log file seem to contain some problem  --> _XSERVTransSocketCreateListener: failed to bind listener   _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed  _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to create listener for unix
<DarkKnight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lore20> Ok, yesterday everythinkg worked fine... I updated my syste..reboot.. and everything was alright. Today I power on my PC.. X seems to start.. (I can see the X cursors for some seconds), and then X restart four-five times.. but without GDM. The GDM logs are completely clean..
<leon> WHY NM have too many issue
<cizra> Yesterday all my troubles seemed so far away...
<ardchoille> How do I remove the google search bar from firefox? most other distros you just right click and drag it off the the url area, but this isn't sticking between firefox launches
<cizra> lore20: The window manager went gemuse?
<littlefish> may i ask somebody a question?
<cizra> lore20: Try running X manually
<cizra> !ask | littlefish
<ubottu> littlefish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lore20> cizra: with startx?
<onetinsoldier> lore20: yes.. i meant a descriptionto post in here.. that includes your pastebin url's.. all on one line. because you may have to ask ever several minutes or something. i save mine in a file to copy and paste, then i can revise as needed. and in case something happens, like i have to reboot. i don't have to retype it all in. i just open up file and copy and paste again(pastebin url's not lost that way either!)  :-)
<onetinsoldier> sveral*
<cizra> lore20: Yes, and xterm as the only thing in .xinitrc
<user01> is there an opensource program to create email templates with attachments?  i wanted to have a list of of clickable email templates with attachments, but i tried a href with mailto and i cannot get attachments to go
<cizra> lore20: If xterm comes up and stays up, then it's the fault of the desktop system.
<onetinsoldier> nvm my typo's. i was trying to type too fast, and am not great typist to begin with
<lore20> cizra: where should .xinitrc be?
<lore20> could i try "xinit xterm" ?
<boss> c'è  qualche italiano?
<cizra> lore20: $HOME
<leon>  anyone know how show my interface type or vendor of network?
<lore20> i don't have any xinitrc
<leon>  anyone know how to show my interface type or vendor of network?
<cizra> lore20: echo xterm > ~/.xinitr # beware, this could hose something
<cizra> leon: dmesg | grep eth should show something
<nibbler_> lore20: check your mac adress, google for the first 3 dual-hex
<onetinsoldier> lore20: anyone got any ideas for lore20? his Xorg.0.log file seems to contain some problem at the very top of it  --> _XSERVTransSocketCreateListener: failed to bind listener   _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed  _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to create listener for unix
<leon> thx
<cizra> boss: More chance with English
<cizra> lore20: About xinit xterm.. try it, then tell me too.
<ardchoille> !it | boss
<ubottu> boss: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<somayeh> o
<nibbler_> leon: check your mac adress, google for the first 3 dual-hex
<boss> ciao grazie
<lore20> cizra: x starts with its grey background and cursors, but i can't see xterm
<cizra> hmm, OK
<cizra> lore20: about those errors onetinsoldier pasted.. do you have the loopback device?
<leon> thx
<lore20> yes.. with inet 127.0.0.1
<denisbr> Hi all
<onetinsoldier> lore20: /tmp directory problem?
<cizra> lore20: well, this ought to be right. So you say X comes up but xterm isn't launched?
<lore20> yes
<leon> how to report a ubuntu install bug?
<leon> how to report a ubuntu install bug?
<boss> hi there i have installed compiz on my notebook hp pavillion zv6069 with xubuntu 8.10 and I can't start some effect.And the cube doesn't work
<ardchoille> !bugs | leon
<ubottu> leon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<leon> thz
<leon> the site too slow for me
<onetinsoldier> boss: your description looks good. you might want to include url's for pastebin's of your....  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0log files in it
<Zmajci> after upgrading numpad don't work properly (it moves the cursor instead of typing numbers). reconfigured xorg.conf, it doesn't help. any suggestions?
<pfct> Can anyone help with mounting a Sony-Ericsson W980 phone in mass storage mode on 8.10?
<lore20> i tried "gdm" from tty and it says "X Server has been disabled. Restart GDM after you configure it correctly
<onetinsoldier> boss: that last one should be...   /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ..sorry
<lore20> i tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".. but it configure only keyboard
<lore20> there is any way to set xorg.conf?
<leon> there's irc for ubuntu NM group?
<scientes> how can i change my hp network printer from the hpijs to the hplip driver?
<littlefish> anyone know what should i do,if i want to connect to the Internet though the twist cable,not the wireless .
<cizra> littlefish: plug in the cable, then run sudo dhclient eth0
<guestguestnew> if i have a router connected to the internet. and if i connect one of its ports to another router, would that be ok? would PCs connected to the second router get an internet connection alright?
<littlefish> how should i configure my Ubuntu system?
<boss> onetinsoldier : i will send you that file
<cizra> littlefish: I guess the Gnome network manager should be able to help you?
<onetinsoldier> lore20:  i know i posted the errors at the top of your log file.. but i also see this in it. it's not considered and erorr apparently, but it somehow it doesn't seem like a good thing to me  -->  (WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<AMDMutant> pfct: you got modem?
<littlefish> okay .let me have a try.thax.
<pfct> I have this line in lsusb Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0fce:e0da Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB. How do I mount this?
<pfct> AMDMutant: I have the internal modem with my Dell Inspiron 1501
<mortuis99> Happy Hollidays..  i am trying to empty my trash and i cant get rid of 2 Dir( and the files they contain)  can i force empty it?
<onetinsoldier> boss: please don't send me file without asking me first..  please just make your problem description like you have it, but ass url's for pastebin's of your xorg.conf and your Xorg.0.log file in it. for posting to the channel here, not to me. in case you don't know what pastebin is...
<AMDMutant> pfct: you can use your W980 as gsm modem
<cizra> pfct: Umm, why do you think you can mount it at all?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | boss
<ubottu> boss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<onetinsoldier> s/ass/add
<onetinsoldier> lol
<pfct> AMDMutant: I know, but I want to be able to access the music files
<AMDMutant> pfct: to read write it you can use software, i forgot...
<mortuis99> !trash
<rinsmaster> lot of netsplits these times
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mortuis99> ok i know where trash is how do i empty it?
<rinsmaster> rightclick, empty trash, or rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<onetinsoldier> boss: ok,i see that you told me you were going to send the file, just saw that now. however, please ask first next time. anyway, make a pstebin of it
<boss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93210/
<onetinsoldier> pastebin*
<onetinsoldier> boss: ok, i'll have a look
<boss> here it is
<mortuis99> i have tried dozend of time right clicking and the dirs are still in the trash
<boss> tnx
<onetinsoldier> yep
<pfct> cizra: I thought it should be possible when the phone is in Mass Storage mode. When I connect in Phone mode I can sometimes access using Wammu. In Media mode F-Spot Photo Manager finds all the files, but only makes sense of the photos.
<scientes> how do i view drv:// locations?
<rinsmaster> mortuis99, then those dirs are probably owned by root, try: sudo chown -R yourname ~/.local/share/Trash
<Katangawise> lkjlkjl
<cizra> pfct: Mass storage, yes. Check dmesg for messages about usb-storage and sdb or something when you plug it in.
<lore20> ++
<Zmajci> ﻿fter upgrading my numpad don't work properly (it moves the arrow instead of typing numbers). reconfigured xorg.conf, it doesn't help. any suggestions?
<cizra> Zmajci: Have you tried pressing the Num lock?
<cizra> Zmajci: Sorry if it sounds dumb
<Zmajci> cizra: lol... unfortunately.. yes.. makes no difference
<AMDMutant> pfct: how is it if you use wammu?
<mortuis99> rinsmaster one dir was deleted and one is still there
<onetinsoldier> boss: ok, i think i might nkow what's wrong. old version of flgrx driver. what's the output of the following command?  dpkg -l '*fglrx*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $2, $3}
<rinsmaster> mortuis99, does the dir have a lock on it or so?
<AMDMutant> pfct: yes if you want to manually mount it check dmesg
<mortuis99> i went to the  dir in the trash and yes there are locks on them
<rinsmaster> mortuis99, because with the sudo chown thing you just gave yourself the rights, so now you should be able to remove it
<Zmajci> cizra: all other buttons work corretly, only that the numpad is moving the arrow (quite well) instead of typing. with button number 5 you can even select! but I want numbers back!
<rinsmaster> mortuis99, then do: sudo chown -R yourname ~/.local/share/Trash
<cizra> Zmajci: sorry, I don't know
<rinsmaster> Zmajci, isn't that an option in some dialog somewhere, i remember using it once
<Tosko> can someone help me with the laptop hard drive Load_Cycle_Count issue?
<panfist> from a fresh install of 8.10 x64 I have enabled ATI restricted drivers and installed mplayer. my video playback suffers from screen tearing. i am using an athlon x2 @ 2.4GHz on a 780G motherboard. i think the hardware should be fast enough to playback most video but even standard def gives me screen tearing. what software settings should i be using to get the smoothest playback
<AMDMutant> anyone use lam-mpi?
<kerstin> Hi there
<pfct> AMDMutant: It seems to come up as a SCSI removable disk on sdb
<pfct> cisra: It seems to come up as a SCSI removable disk on sdb
<AMDMutant> pfct: sdb it is
<pfct> AMDMutant: Can I mount this?
<mortuis99> rinsmaster i did "chown -R yourname ~/.local/share/Trash" then "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*" and it is still there
<kerstin> I have a "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 215CT [Mach64 CT]" and only 800x600 screen resolution - is the hardware too bad or is there something within ubuntu that I can do to improve it?
<Zmajci> rinsmaster, cizra: it seems like a feature, not a bug, that activate itself just after upgrade... just unable to find HOW to swith it off  LOL
<piojunbabia> hello?
<piojunbabia> i need help?
<rinsmaster> Zmajci, yes it is a feature, but I can't find the option either now :P It was once activatable somewhere
<piojunbabia> somebody here?
<AMDMutant> pfct: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<cizra> rinsmaster: Sounds rather like a bug to me
<rinsmaster> piojunbabia, relax dude, help is on the way
<ttye0> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix sand I'd like to change my Login Window and if possible I'd like to try turning on Compiz. What package contains the Login Window configuration utility? I don't even know where to start for Compiz because I'm used to having a Special Effects tab on Appearance and it's not there. Suggestions or resources?
<AMDMutant> pfct: is there sdb1 or something
<piojunbabia> can you help me rinsmaster?
<AMDMutant> 22.00
<piojunbabia> hello?
<piojunbabia> any body here? echo!!!!
<jtaji> !ask | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leon> many
<AMDMutant> piojunbabia: !hi
<bazhang> piojunbabia, please ask a question
<mortuis99> piojunbabia  just ask a question u dont need to get someones attention
<earthian> Where can I find support for Ubuntu netbook remix?
<piojunbabia> ok thank you..
<ttye0> earthian: I'd like to know to
<piojunbabia> i want to know how to install avira anti virus
<AMDMutant> earthian: to the left and then right... and then right...
<bazhang> piojunbabia, no need
<ttye0> Hah
<earthian> Thanks
<viper> strange that my laptop battery drained and my filesystem got corrupted today
<piojunbabia> bazhang, why?
<bazhang> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<viper> vuze lost all its downloading torrents too
<Zmajci> ﻿rinsmaster, cizra: how to reset completely GNOME preference to default? maybe deleting the configuration file (which one?) or with a configuration tool?
<piojunbabia> !virus
<piojunbabia> ?
<bazhang> http://librenix.com/?inode=21 piojunbabia
<piojunbabia> thanks for the link
<kerstin> Hey guys - any tipps for a mach64 ati card in ubuntu 8.10?
<pfct> AMDMutant: Nothing, the command just drops me back to the prompt
<piojunbabia> now how to install adobe flash in linux?
<SlimeyPete> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SlimeyPete> though I think firefox can just do it automatically these days
<AMDMutant> pfct: really? try mount sdb then
<piojunbabia> i have a very old versio of ubuntu is that procedure ok - the link you gave?
<onetinsoldier> Zmajci: you might try deleteing all the .gnome stuff in your /home/user directory. but if other settings have been chasnged elsewhere, such as soem settings somehwere in  /etc/  then i don't know
<piojunbabia> i also have older version of firefox
<Pici> piojunbabia: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SlimeyPete> piojunbabia: what version of ubuntu?
<AMDMutant> pfct: no info about sdb...
<leon> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<piojunbabia> something called "breezy *"
 * grobda24 says Happy New Ubuntu Year.
<leon> piojunbabia, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> piojunbabia: That has not been supported for quite some time.  You will not be able to install software with apt.
<piojunbabia> what does that mean?
<piojunbabia> i am not familiar with linux commands
<Pici> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<kerstin> oh right, happy new year too you guys too ;)
<pfct> AMDMutant: sudo mount sdb returns no entry in etc/fstab or etc/mtab and sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt returns special device sdb1 does not exist
<grobda24> I can see the files in a root owned directory ... how can I hide everything ?
<SlimeyPete> piojunbabia: just type it into a terminal
<Pici> SlimeyPete: It won't work.
<Zmajci> onetinsoldier: thanks. I already reconfigured xorg.conf to default (even screen on vesa)... so I hope it must be gnome.. wish me luck.. thanks folk
<piojunbabia> ok thanks
<Pici> piojunbabia: It won't work.
<SlimeyPete> Pici: Oh. Is Breezy too old?
<onetinsoldier> Zmajci: for example...  cd ~/ && rm -rfv .compiz .gconf* .gnome* .gstream* .gvfs .nautilus
<xun> Hi guys, quick question. if I create a symbolic link using "mount --bind", will it still be there after I reboot?
<Pici> piojunbabia: Your version of Ubuntu is too old.
<onetinsoldier> Zmajci: ok, good luck!
<Pici> SlimeyPete: EOL April 2007.
<SlimeyPete> Pici: you really need to get hold of a newer version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> SlimeyPete: Not me ;)
<SlimeyPete> erm
<earthian2> Hello again.. I am using Ubuntu netbook remix that is Hardy in heart. And i have this message in my syslog: http://pastebin.com/d4fe39a7
<SlimeyPete> sorry, mis-tab
<AMDMutant> pfct: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt ?
<SlimeyPete> piojunbabia: you really need to get hold of a newer version of Ubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> it will be difficult to install a recent version of Flash on Breezy
<rinsmaster> Zmajci, or install a gnome config manager app thing, it's a bit like the windows registry, you can change allot of stuff
<gizmo> who know the define of pulpie?
<AMDMutant> pfct: probably you can't
<grobda24> Don't think I phrased that very well ... I can see the files in a root owned directory as a non root user ... how can I hide everything in that directory from non root users ??
<Pici> gizmo: Not a topic this channel is for, Try ##linguistics .
<AMDMutant> pfct: how if you use wammu?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian, ubuntu based remix's are like   mint..  not supported here
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<piojunbabia>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rinsmaster> lolz
<piojunbabia> i found that as an error message
<rinsmaster> open up synaptic package manager under the system menu
<rinsmaster> and search for flashplugin
<rinsmaster> @piojunbabia
<leon> piojunbabia,  you shuold upgrade your os version
<xun> hello, if I create a symbolic link using "mount --bind", will it still be there after I reboot?
<Pici> gizmo: chmod -R o-r /that/path   That will remove read privleges to Other users.
<AMDMutant> pfct: xgnokii, gmobilemedia
<piojunbabia> ca i upgrade my ubuntu online?
<leon> yes
<piojunbabia> can*
<nibbler_> xun: mount does not make symbolic links, ln does
<Pici> piojunbabia: Not that version.
<Pici> piojunbabia: It is too old by many versions.
<piojunbabia> is there any other way?
<Pici> piojunbabia: You can download a new CD from http://www.ubuntu.com/download or request a CD from shipit.
<xun> nibbler_ , i thought you could link an empty folder to another one with "mount --bind" no?
<Pici> !shipit > piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia, please see my private message
<earthian> Jack_Sparrow, afaik i downloaded that from canonical.com website... which is ermm.. like ubuntu kubuntu edubuntu xubuntu and ubuntu remix.. like one family, isnt it?
<xun> I'm using it to manage some ftp access
<nibbler_> xun: tis works, but thats mounting, not symbolic-linking. there are many ways to achive one goal
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian, to a degree.. yes.. but many are not
<piojunbabia> thank you ubottu
<nibbler_> xun: mount -obind and ln -s are two of them
<earthian> :/
<piojunbabia> they will send me a cd for free?
<Pici> piojunbabia: Yes.
<nibbler_> xun: but while the link would be preserved, mounts are only done according to /etc/fstab after each reboot
<xun> nibller_, i see. what method would you recommend using then(so that it won't disappear after reboot)
<piojunbabia> How long will it take? I am from the Philippines....
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: i 'think'  chmod 0600 ...might be what you're looking for
<nibbler_> xun: use ln -s to make symbolic links, those dont disapper, but their handling depends on ftp deamon, so check if it wirks
<nibbler_> works
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian, ONce others take ubuntu and add things and change repos and mostly dependencies...  it can get ugly to repair
<piojunbabia> How long will it take? I am from the Philippines....
<earthian> but thats a kernel related question
<Pici> piojunbabia: I don't know
<piojunbabia> ok
<xun> niibler_,ya, that's the thing, i think i checked last night and it didn't work, that's why i used "mount --bind", but i'll try again
<Pici> onetinsoldier: That may interrupt other owner related permissions. chmod g-r is a safer way to go.
<piojunbabia> i will ask for a cd from that site thank you...
<grobda24> onetinsoldier, ok, thanks
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: either 0600 or 0700
<nibbler_> xun: there might be an option "follow symlinks" or the like in your ftpd
<xun> nibbler_, how do I add mount option (such as --bind) for a folder in fstab. I only know how to mount drives
<Pici> grobda24: That may interrupt other owner related permissions. chmod g-r is a safer way to go.
<nibbler_> xun: umm, no idea, option tab need to have bind in it, device is the "sourcefolder" and mountpoint is obv.
<onetinsoldier> Pici: grobda24 seemed to want pretty tight permission on it
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian,  I am using Ubuntu netbook remix that is Hardy in heart.. Sounds like something you did not get from canonical
<xun> nibbler_, ok. thanks, I'll check out to see if there is such option in my ftpd, i'm using proftpd btw
<nibbler_> xun: keep the possible securityrisks in mind when you do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian, and that error is not from our kernel, it looks more like you are trying to buyild up your own
<earthian> hm
<Pici> onetinsoldier: But if a file is chmodded already to 7xx chmoding to 6xx will break the executable bit for owners, and vice versa.  'o-r'  (not g-r, I mistyped) will remove read permissions from everyone else, which is what he wants.
<earthian> i downloaded mine from launchpad.com got a link from canonical.com
<piojunbabia> so i do not need an anti virus on my ubuntu right?
<ardchoille> How do I remove the google search bar from the firefox toolbar?
<earthian> used usb stick. everything got installed without problems
<earthian> also I am on acer aspire one
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian, When are you getting this error, has this system ever run since install etc
<earthian> yes
<earthian> its running..
<Pici> ardchoille: Right click, customize and just drag it off
<xun> nibbler_, hmmm...  will there still be a security risk even if I've "denied" all write privilege for the account?
<xun> "anonymous" actually
<ardchoille> Pici: it doesn't stick that way between firefox launches, the google searchbar returns on its own
<earthian> everything seems ok with the system. it happens only once each start at around 500 seconds after start as provided in there pastebin
<AMDMutant> you cant access dir if it isn't +x
<wobbiebobbie> I install a antivirus because I switch between windows and linux
<Pici> ardchoille: Hrm. Thats a bug then.
<onetinsoldier> Pici: perhaps, but this is what grobda24 asked for  --->  how can I hide everything in that directory from non root users ??
<nibbler_> xun: only if users could create their own symlinks, maybe even lokal users, and access them via ftp with root privilegs then maybe....
<ardchoille> Pici: ah, I thought so
<onetinsoldier> Pici: ok, anyway, i think what he might want is 0700
<xun> nibbler_, then I'm fine I think. this is just for "anonymous" account. there is no other privileges than "read". thanks for the heads up though
<onetinsoldier> Pici: which is rwx for root only
<mohbana_> how do i switch to su in ubuntu?  not sudo <command>
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: i think your going to want 0700...  chmod 0700 <dir> ...that owuld be read, write, and execute for owner only. is that what you want?
<kerstin> Hey its me again
<olegb> mohbana_: sudo su
<mohbana_> thanks
<kerstin> how can I force a higher resolution than i can see in the ubuntu interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian, there is a dell hardy remix.. is that what you are using or do you have the real link you used
<kerstin> The xorg file is pretty emoty here ;)
<kerstin> ubuntu 8.10, mach64
<Jack_Sparrow> olegb, bad idea
<pfct> AMDMutant: when I connect using the phone's media option F-Spot works and dmesg reports [ 5744.449082] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<pfct> [ 5744.586329] usb 3-1: configuration #4 chosen from 1 choice
<Bormy> Good evening ma friends
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > olegb
<ubottu> olegb, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: if you want rwx for owner and rx for group as well, then  chmod 0750
<leon> when boot os, my startup is very slow . i press ALT-F1, it show : no image resume, boot from normal , it take a long time why
<Bormy> again, i have a problem with nvidia-xconf
<Bormy> anyone could help?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, remove quiet and splash and see if it boots fast
<leon> what is quiet, iam a beginner
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, gksudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.lst
<Bormy> anybody could help me on nvidia-conf?
<Bormy> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, look for the line like this  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=4ee0e5c7-c98e-4f2b-9d6d-5e556e9fd23f ro xforcevesa quiet splash
<AMDMutant> pfct: if you df -h is there anything new?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bormy, please keep it to one line and be patient
<leon> waiting, i check it
<Bormy> ok, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<leon> sudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.lst?
<leon> no these file!
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, you want to edit off quiet and splash and save the file
<OpenGuru> can somebody tell me how to help ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, gksudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.lst
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> !contribute > OpenGuru
<ubottu> OpenGuru, please see my private message
<kerstin> oh hallo verzeih
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, Sorry, still waking up
<OpenGuru> ubottu, Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AMDMutant> hmmm...expensive
<leon> i c find the file
<leon> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=4afa8c7a-db52-4e08-8a1c-9605b2e4382b ro quiet splash
<OpenGuru> bazhang, yes, I want to contribute..
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: hier bin ich was ist los?
<leon> comment out last 2 words?
<kerstin> eehm sorry whats up?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, you can copy that section and duplicate it and that way still have your original option on boot or just make that change
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: i am reluctant tohelp with a mach64, however.... imightbe ableto help you get a full xorg.conf file for vesa driver. then you have a full file to work with from there. such as adding in the driver line that specifies what video driver to use for the mach64
<onetinsoldier> i might be*
<grobda24> onetinsoldier, tried all that. I can still see files in that directory as normal user. Trying to hide dir from disk usage analyser.
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, you would copy a section from title to the end of initrd and duplicate the entry for testing
<kerstin> Ok that soudns good
<kerstin> but is there any driver to use but the vesa one?
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: do this util rn as root?
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: do this util run as root?
<leon> OK, I BOOT MACHINE NOW, PLS WAITING 4 ME
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, or just remove those two words and save the file
<grobda24> onetinsoldier, no
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, yes I will be here  finishing coffee
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: chmod 0600 didn't even hide it?
<ardchoille> Pici: purging the ubufox package solved the problem :)
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: ok, hang on
<grobda24> onetinsoldier, "sudo chmod 0600 host" ... I'm in Wubi.
<pfct> AMDMutant: I've got Wammu and gMobileMedia to work. The phone is in phone mode and comes up on ttyACM0 and ttyACM1 as a USB ACM device. It is also up as a Mobile Broadband device.
<onetinsoldier> grobda24: wubi! bah.. there's you problem i think
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24, Please read the faq on wubi and understand the differences between that and a normal install  of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> oneseventeen|afk, agreed
<grobda24> oneseventeen|afk, I thought everything was jst translated to ntfs permissions ?
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: hello?
<shiMMer> what is best ip scanner for ubuntu??
<AMDMutant> pfct: you can read/write it using that
<grobda24> onetinsoldier, ok, thanks
<littlefish> what makes ubuntu so popular?
<kke_> shiMMer: nmap?
<kerstin> yes?
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok,  looks like you were talking to me. please precede every message that you are addressing me with my nick
<Jack_Sparrow> littlefish, Our community of helpers
<onetinsoldier> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shiMMer> i already know that i will got that answer :(
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: okay
<leon> Jack_Sparrow, i am here
<littlefish> jack Sparrow :i am a fresh man.
<kke_> shiMMer: possibly because nmap is great
<AMDMutant> shiMMer: what r u trying to do anyway?
<pfct> AMDMutant: It isn't very stable. I don't appear to be able to create folders, but it gives me somrthing to
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, did it boot faster
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: well the problem that i have is that the mach64 card that is in my PC has a bad reoslution of 800x600
<leon> Jack_Sparrow, i found that netwok configuring is very slow
<Jack_Sparrow> littlefish, Welcome to ubuntu, we reserve this channel for actual support questions and we have other rooms for chat and discussions.. thanks
<littlefish> i just install the Ubuntu Operating system
<shiMMer> ip scanner that i can scan ip with range.eg=111.111.111.000-111.111.111.111
<shiMMer> range
<ardchoille> littlefish: my 8 year old niece installed ubuntu 8.10 all be herself and everything just worked, a distro that can do that can't help but be popular :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok, not what i have for you takes several steps, ok? shouldn't be too had to follow my instructions though. ready?
<pfct> AMDMutant: sorry, typo - it gives me something to work with. Thanks for your time :)
<littlefish> i have lots problem.
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: ye si am ready
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: had = hard
<AMDMutant> pfct: i see, you're welcome
<leon> Jack_Sparrow, network interface congfig will take 1 minute!
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok, here they come...
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, I wont be of much help with that issue, sounds like a marginally supported wireless card..
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager  2) log out of x-windows  3) Ctrl+Alt+F1  4) login to the console termminal  4) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (for example -->  invoke-rc.d gdm stop  <--, this shuts down x-windows completely)  5) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in the root users home directory)
<littlefish> i see my classmate's Opensolaris OS.it is more beautiful,
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: 6) make a backup of your old xorg.conf file first if you wish --> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  7) sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  8) now it's time to try your new xorg.conf file by starting x-windows back up --> sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> start
<kke_> onetinsoldier: isn't xorg configless these days?
<Jack_Sparrow> littlefish, Please refer back to my earlier comment on the purpose of this channel
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: copy and paste all that into a file on your hard drive and save it
<Aeonis> I have 2 users setup on my comp and when i click the name to switch, the screen goes black and does nothing.
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  i use wicd manager network, NM have many bug
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: okay
<onetinsoldier> kke_: sadly, no.. not in most cases
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, so you will need to live with the extra boot up minute
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  it is nomally?
<onetinsoldier> kke_: at least not for most people tha claim to have an empty looking xorg.conf file, sauch as kerstin said he had earlier, like 10 minutes ago
<shiMMer> any1 can run kismet on ubuntu 8.10???
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: thank you i willt ry all this :)
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok, good luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, depends on your network hardware..  I just avoid wireless in general..  Old School in that regard
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kismet shiMMer
<shiMMer> got an error to run it
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  when i use NM, i can not access 802.1x with peap  on 8.10
<shiMMer> i already "sudo kismet"
<mortuis99> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  but on 8.04 that ok
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, I would research your wireless card chipset and ubuntu and see if someone has a better solution
<bazhang> shiMMer, paste.ubuntu.com with the error message
<Bormy> after running nvidia-xconfig and rebooting, i got the following messages: (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<Bormy> (EE) Error parsing the config file
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, I understand.  I had easier time with 8.04 myself
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  802.1x is wired
<shiMMer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93231/
<shiMMer> i need to put right source i think..
<Aeonis> I have 2 users setup on my comp and when i click the name to switch, the screen goes black and does nothing.  what causes that?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<mortuis99> can anyone help im still having trouble emptying trash i have tried "chown -R <usename> ~/.local/share/Trash" then "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*"
<ttyX> can anyone please help me
<leon>  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<unop_> mortuis99, what does that command NOT do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mortuis99, I hate to suggest..  but gksudo nautilus.. then exit as soon as you are done
<ttyX> am having a lil prob with mplayer
<littlefish> i want to install Kmplayer ,then i type "sudo apt-get install kmplayer" but the problem is i just can type sudo apt-gt ....
<teo_> join
<cn-shn>  Module fuse not found ,can anyone help me
<leon> NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<littlefish> the "e "is missing.
<ttyX> it shows -vo error
<shiMMer> is there kmplayer for ubuntu 8.10???
<littlefish> i am confused.
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, great, now you know what to use in your google search
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection and NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<littlefish> why the "e "is missing?
<hurleyy> hy
<roca> getting this error with ebox SSL received an unexpected Change Cipher Spec record. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher)
<ardchoille> mortuis99: if you "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*" who's trash will that empty? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> littlefish, If it works in here it should e in there..
<shiMMer> bazhang::got it??
<ttyX> i have installed the restricted driver for my ati
<bazhang> shiMMer, got what?
<ardchoille> ok, this is a bug, going to file it now
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shiMMer> ???my kismet problem=http://paste.ubuntu.com/93231/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kmplayer
<ubottu> kmplayer (source: kmplayer): media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.10.0c-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 177 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<onetinsoldier> ttyX: please describe you problem all on one single line.. not multiple lines unless it takes 2 or 3 lines to actually describe it
<littlefish> Jack Sparrow :i know ,but i just cann't type the "e " in the terminal ?why ?thax.
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  my problem is wired 802.1x that can not access with NM,  i have do many thing on google, but got nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> littlefish, No idea.. exit that term and open a new one
<ttyX> ok i installed restricted drivers provided by canonical for my ati and now when i play any video in mplayer it shows me a -vo error
<tosmo> does tracker index kmail mailboxes?
<littlefish> i have try ,but i does'nt work.
<onetinsoldier> ttyX: much better! now someone 'might' be able to help you :-)  thanks
<vermont> I have looked at a lot of "tutorials" but I can't figure out how to re-sync the volume buttons on my keyboard with my OS.
<littlefish> actually , i had adjust some option in the system.
<roca> getting this error with ebox SSL received an unexpected Change Cipher Spec record. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher) anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, are you on 8.10 now
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  yes,
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, Hold on while I look up something
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  :)
<kerstin> im back ;)
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: welcome back. how'd it go?
<master_newton> how do i untar a bz2?
<master_newton> in terminal
<shiMMer> kismet...kismet..kismet..kismet...
<Kira[work]> How do I find out from the command line the current list of DNS that my machine may use?
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: I did what you told me and set a modeof "1024x768" in the display subjection (and removed all others with non 16 bit depth) after resarting gdm i still get the same 800x600
<master_newton> !untar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about untar
<unop_> Kira[work], cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kerstin> and xrandr outputs me only 3 pretty bad availabke modes
<onetinsoldier> master_newton: change to the dir where you want to unpack
<hurleyy> someone know that you can create a server stream mms in linux?
<master_newton> oneseventeen|afk, ok
<master_newton> then
<Andry_2> which filesystem should I use to mount a CF card ?
<onetinsoldier> master_newton: then -->  tar -jxvf /path/to/file -C .
<Kira[work]> unop_ is that supposed to include name servers added using the "dns-nameservers" directive in /etc/network/interfaces?
<unop_> Kira[work], yes
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in linux?
<unop_> Kira[work], assuming dns-nameservers is the right name for the directive there
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: yeah, i don't know for sure... post your problem description all on one single line and include pastebin url's of both your xorg.conf file and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file in the line
<Kira[work]> unop_ that's the problem, the dns-nameservers directive has never been officially documented, though it appears rather a lot in google search results.
<littlefish> why i type "e " in the terminal ,i turn out to be "s"?
<Aeonis> I have 2 users setup on my comp and when i click the name to switch, the screen goes black and does nothing.  what causes that?
<kerstin> ok will try
<littlefish> what should i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, I just dont see much info.  I agree but others with that card dont seem to be having issues.
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in linux?
<bazhang> littlefish, what changes did you make to your system? please tell us your version and distro
<unop_> Kira[work], yea, it doesn't appear to be anywhere in the interfaces(5) manpage - i would think that is a bogus option.
<littlefish> 8.10 LTS.
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  if i use wpa_* program in terminal  , my 802.1x is ok
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, I have no more answers to your issue
<littlefish> bazhang:my ubuntu version is 8.10 .
<grout> Hey all
<bazhang> littlefish, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<onetinsoldier> grout: howdy
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in linux?
<unop_> Kira[work], it might be better to have dhclient override the dns nameservers - see /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and
<unop_> s/and//
<littlefish> but yesterday everything is okay.i just adjust some options in the system.
<bazhang> littlefish, sources.list please
<Jack_Sparrow> littlefish,   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  in our company,  all classmate can not use NM to access 802.1x, but use wpa command is ok
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in linux?
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: I am using ubuntu 8.10 and i have a  ATI Technologies Inc 215CT [Mach64 CT] - the available screen sizes are too tiny (800x600) and i cannot select any higher. xorg log: http://pastebin.com/mb100c3e xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5cf9b147
<vermont>  I have looked at a lot of "tutorials" but I can't figure out how to sync the volume buttons on my keyboard with my OS.
<Aeonis> I have 2 users setup on my comp and when i click the name to switch, the screen goes black and does nothing.  what causes that?
<will00> does anyone know why i cannot write to a sshfs mounted share
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: don't address that to me.. adress that to the channel. i'm not saying won't take a look, but don't single me out right now! lol :-)
<kerstin> hehe ok - so i adress this to the channel :D
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: yes, thanks. because we tried my suggestion, and it didn't seem to work for you, so... need to have others look as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> vermont, HAve you read OUR tutorial on multimedia keys?
<AlveKatt> Is this a support channel?
<erUSUL> AlveKatt: yes
<jens> hey there
<kerstin> so dear channel: I am using ubuntu 8.10 and i have a  ATI Technologies Inc 215CT [Mach64 CT] - the available screen sizes are too tiny (800x600) and i cannot select any higher. xorg log: http://pastebin.com/mb100c3e xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5cf9b147
<AlveKatt> A printer driver broke Ubuntus update procedure.
<MenZa> !resolution | kerstin
<ubottu> kerstin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in ubuntu?
<amanulla> hi
<AlveKatt> Package needs reinstall, because it is so flaky. But you never get a better result and I can't remove the package...
<Aeonis> anyone using 8.10?
<GnomeUser> jep
<ThrashMetal> Aeonis: what's your problem with Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<MenZa> Aeonis: About 99% of this channel, I'd assume.
<sop64> Greetings to the conference, Ciao!
<vermont> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't
<Aeonis> what does it mean when ubuntu page says that i isnt long term supported?
<bazhang> 18 months Aeonis
<amanulla> is any 1 here
<bazhang> !ask > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<clusoe> ciao
<AlveKatt> So, Ubuntu update wants me to update or remove a package to work. Trying to remove it I get an error that says I need to reinstall the package before I removie it. But reinstalling just fails.
<AlveKatt> As it did the first time.
<lakcaj> Is there any way to have my machine automatically stay up to date, without me having to manually update the system?
<Aeonis> being rather new to this,should i upgrade?  will 8.04 be supported then?  can ikeep my settings?
<lakcaj> I can't really see an update that I won't want to install
<bazhang> AlveKatt, what version of ubuntu, what command, and which package
<lakcaj> I suppose I could make a cron job to do it, but I'm looking for something quick
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys > vermont
<ubottu> vermont, please see my private message
<shiMMer> any1 can help me with kismet problem???any1 get kismet working on ubuntu 8.10??
<AlveKatt> 8.10, mfc9180lpr, several commands which I found in the forum.
<bazhang> AlveKatt, paste.ubuntu.com with the exact commands and error sequence (not here)
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: i believe there are clues in the lof file, but someone else will have to figure out what's wrong. so just keep posting your message every several minutes.(3-5 minutes or so)
<onetinsoldier> log*
<jtaji> lakcaj: go to system > admin > software sources, updates tab
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: allright soldier - thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: you're good looking over an Xorg.0.log file aren't you? perhaps you could help kernstin?
<Aeonis> Can I upgrade to 8.10 without losing all of my settings
<vermont> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<lakcaj> jtaji, looks like I can do it for security update... better than nothing.  Thanks.
<Aeonis> and installed software?
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: you're welcome... good luck
<kerstin> another question: If i bought a enw motherboard (along with a fitting new grafics card) will i have to reinstall my ubuntu or will it work just fine when i atatch the hard drive to the new system?
<bazhang> Aeonis, from which version
<AlveKatt> bazhang: Ok, might take a few minutes. Can't open add remove programs because of this, so I couldn't install x-chat... Ircing from another laptop next to it.
<shiMMer> Jack_Sparrow::how i can know what must i write on source section in kismet??
<Aeonis> bazhang: 8.04.
<jtaji> lakcaj: I'm not sure if they really mean only security updates there, or it also includes whatever is checked up top, if you want to do it the manual method check here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/keeping-safe/C/updates.html
<bazhang> Aeonis, you have any 3rd party repos in there
<Aeonis> And files...we have all of our baby pics on here and I can back them up, but I'd rather not have to.
<jtaji> lakcaj: sorry wrong link https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<Aeonis> I think I do for Audacity, but I can remove it...
<Jack_Sparrow> shiMMer, Why ask me.. I know nothing of kismet (linux)
<Aeonis> I'm not sure how to tell which are 3rd party though bazhang.  I'm rather new.
<bazhang> Aeonis, as always back up first
<lakcaj> jtaji, cool, thanks!
<bazhang> Aeonis, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<shiMMer> where can i get answer for kismet??
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeonis, No backups of baby pics ...  I should boot you out just for that..  :)
<OsamaK> Hello, I have 250GB Hard-Disk on my laptop, I tried Ubuntu 8.10 at it took so long time on the partitioner and stay on 0% (about 15 minutes), I'm trying Kubuntu and I have the same problem, is this normal
<Aeonis> Well, they're on the camera Jack_Sparrow and I have them, but my externals are all having problems and I have DVD's but no dvd burners
<Aeonis> I'm trying to get to my sources.list bazhang.  This comp has been running a little slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeonis, Ok, at least you have another copy and you are not risking your masters
<imaginent> OsamaK: have you checked if your disc is good?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeonis, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: new hard drive? well, you'd have to transfer over ubuntu to the brand new hard drive or install it on the new hard drive from scratch. see the 'dd' command to or search google for Unix Ghost to image one hard drive to another
<Aeonis> What's that do Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeonis, takes your sources list and sticks it into the pastebin and gives you a web link to give to us
<schone> hi all, i currently have a vps which has 512 of ram, should i create a swap of 256 of ram?
<OsamaK> imachine, yeah, I even tried 5 CDs.
<OsamaK> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> OsamaK, Are you trying to install on a dell or hp
<amanulla> if u people dont mind pls just have a look over this http://survey.famespider.com/
<amanulla> pleaseeeeeeee
<kerstin> nah not an new hard drive ;) a new "system" like a new betetr working gfx card
<ardchoille> omg, I didn't know the window list had drag & drop placement support :D
<Cadman21> when I started my computer up my top panel was gone? the bottom one is still here is there a way besides setting panels back to default to bring back the top panel?
<AlveKatt> bazhang: A paste has been pasted.
<Jack_Sparrow> amanulla, Pleeeeeeeeeeeeze dont just paste a random link..   Provide a description of the prooblem and the information we would likely ask like which version of ubuntu you are using
<imaginent> i installed ubuntu 8.10 in my CQ40-108TU, at first i got the same problem but i tried to burn it to another cd and check for disc errors, so far i'm using it now and it's very good
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok, my bad. yeah, hsould work actually. biggest issue at first might be the UUID of the hard drive in the new system for 'grub'.
<bormy_> hello all
<onetinsoldier> should*
<bormy_> i have problem with xorg.conf
<AlveKatt> bazhang: Translation "The package is in a very bad inonsistent mode, you should reinstall before trying to remove it."
<bizthepirate> I just made a tiny partition to install Vista on, and I installed it on there. Will just reinstalling Grub suffice to allow me to boot into Ubuntu again, or is there more?
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: ok - good to know :) thank you
<Aeonis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Aeonis> sorry
<bormy_> I have problem with xorg.conf -> RgbPath seems to be missing
<imaginent> OsamaK: you shoudl check if your disc image is ok..
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aeonis> http://pastebin.com/f6e825efb
<Kingsy-eee> hey, I have installed ubuntu-eee on my eeepc 901, and I only have about 1GB free on the 4GB drive does that sound rihgt?
<Aeonis> There we go Jack_Sparrow and bazhang
<kelvin911> after i insert the sdhc memory into the netbook what do i do to let ubuntu sees it?
<AlveKatt> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/93265
<Kingsy-eee> 3GB for ubuntu eee doesnt sound right
<AlveKatt> bazhang: Translation "The package is in a very bad inonsistent mode, you should reinstall before trying to remove it."
<johnzorn> I can't resolve any names, altho I can work with ips such as connecting to freenode by ip. when I connect to the net in dmesg the last msg is eth1: no IPv6 routers present can this be the problem?
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: you're welcome. now that i think of it, the UUID of the drive and all it's partitions might change when put into a new system. however, the old  /dev/sdaXX is still supported rather than using UUID's.
<dennda> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set) on an intel X3100 and ubuntu 8.10. How can I change that? (Does the card support OpenGL 2.1?)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > kingfishr
<ubottu> kingfishr, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > Kingsy-eee
<ubottu> Kingsy-eee, please see my private message
<Cadman21> my top panel has not shown up on desktop since I booted (8.10) is there away of restoring that without setting panels back to default?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hello, can you possibly help kerstin?
<AlveKatt> Anyone who can help:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/93265
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, To know we would need to know what you were doing last before it disappeared
<AlveKatt>  Translation "The package is in a very bad inonsistent mode, you should reinstall before trying to remove it."
<Jack_Sparrow> oneseventeen|afk, Gimme a brief description..  it looks like the monitor res is not getting picked up.  that xorg did not have v/h ratges etc
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: state your problem description again...
<Kingsy-eee> Jack_Sparrow - thats not what I was askin, I installed it fine but it seems to have taken up 3GB of space.. that cant be right
<kerstin>  I am using ubuntu 8.10 and i have a  ATI Technologies Inc 215CT [Mach64 CT] - the available screen sizes are too tiny (800x600) and i cannot select any higher. xorg log: http://pastebin.com/mb100c3e xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5cf9b147
<Cadman21> Jack_sparrow: I was watching a movie in full screen and when I came out of full screen thats when I noticed it was not there.
<bazhang> AlveKatt, where did you get that package
<Jack_Sparrow> kingfishr, I was trying to politely let you know that this is ubuntu support.. and that eeepc has other specific support
<Cadman21> jack_sparrow; since then I have rebooted and its still not there
<marry> hello.. I can't delete a folder in my pen drive.. does this has anything to do with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, try changing screen res and see if it is hiding off the top
<Cadman21> ok
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: I would think the window manager would fix that type of issue
<imaginent> marry: Have you checked the permission on the files you want to delete?
<Kingsy-eee> Jack_Sparrow - sorry, thanks, its just I have read through a few things and nothing really explains why its taken so much room, do you know a good way of finding out whats taking up the space and ultimatly freeing it up?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille, You would think so..
<bazhang> Kingsy-eee, that is about right for an eeepc
<marry> imaginent : yes I have. for some reason Its the same even when I modify it..
<Kingsy-eee> ah right ok, 3GB just seemed a bit large
<schone> whats the best ftp server for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Kingsy-eee, see how big /var/cache/apt/archives is
<bazhang> Kingsy-eee, get an external usb key and you wont notice the difference :)
<bazhang> schone, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Cadman21> Jack_sparrow: I have always used GUI to reset my res. how can I reset it using the terminal?
<imaginent> marry: do you sudo and chown, chmod, etc..
<bazhang> !ftp > schone
<ubottu> schone, please see my private message
<Kingsy-eee> bazhang - what do you mean? for extra space use an external key?
<AlveKatt> bazhang: http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/lpr_debian/mfc9180lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb&lang=English_lpr
<onetinsoldier> Kingsy-eee: du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/
<schone> servers not clients bazhang
<marry> imaginent : sorry I am not so good with console commands, can ya tell me what exactly to type? lol
<bazhang> Kingsy-eee, either hold your files (media etc there) or install to it and leave the main disk alone
<IndyGunFreak> Kingsy-eee: 2-3gigs sounds about right for a base install.... did you install eeeubuntu or regular ubuntu
<bazhang> schone, same applies, dont take polls here
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry Jack. On HP
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, Im still on first cup of coffee and not ready for that..
<AlveKatt> bazhang: I took for granted it would be a safe package, being from the official brother site and all.
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow, is there a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> OsamaK, and your question was about bad disk on install?
<Kingsy-eee> IndyGunFreak - I installed ubuntu-eee
<bazhang> AlveKatt, its a 3rd party deb?
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow, The partitioner is stopping on 0%
<OsamaK> while resizing.
<AlveKatt> bazhang: It's from the printer manufacturer.
<cdshan> ﻿Hello Everyone!  I had just completed installing ubuntu-server 8.04.1 with software raid
<cdshan> I had configured Raid1
<cdshan> With 2 physical disks
<cdshan> I have partitioned the disks into partitions like md0 - /; md1-/var md2-/home, etc
<cdshan> Now I want to make sure that if my first disk in the array fails, I am able to boot into using the second disk.
<FloodBot1> cdshan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdshan> Could someone point me to the documentation for the same or help me in setting it up?
<IndyGunFreak> Kingsy-eee: that sounds about right, when I had it on my ee, i think ittook around 2-3gigs
<OsamaK> So, somehow yeah. Jack_Sparrow
<IndyGunFreak> Kingsy-eee: you ust have the one w/ a 4gig hard drive if you're fretting about this.
<Jack_Sparrow> OsamaK, did you defrag twice and how much free space is on the drive being resized, that process can take hours..
<Kingsy-eee> IndyGunFreak - ah right, how did you find it? good?
<IndyGunFreak> Kingsy-eee: honestly, i sold my eee and boughtt an Aspire one.
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hello.. can you maybe help kerstin? i got him to where he's got a filled out xorg.conf file, but he doesn't have the resolution he wants. i beleive there are good clues as to why not in his log file, but i'm not quite sure how to fix. could you look?
<Cadman21> jack_sparrow: thats cool thanks
<bazhang> onetinsoldier, best to just let the channel handle it instead of targeting one person
<onetinsoldier> ok
<Kingsy-eee> IndyGunFreak - well I have a 4GB drive and another 16GB SSD which is slightly slower in aswell so I asm not running out of space for media etc
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, LEt me make a quick edit of that .. and you help him get it installed  and test . ok?
<imaginent> marry:if you want to change the permission you "sudo chown newowner file"
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow, My hard-disk is 250GB. and..!
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow, And it finished :-D
<IndyGunFreak> Kingsy-eee: i see, i ran itall off my internal SSD... regardless, on my Aspire One, I've got a 160gig hard drive.. pretty awesoem.
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow, Nice, I was almost about closing it
<Aron_> I want to use a shell script to do some simple work which require root
<imaginent> marry: then "sudo chmod 666 file"
<imaginent> marry: rm file
<Bormy> Anybody could help me with RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"?
<Aron_> and I have set the script file's attribute like this: -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root
<Kingsy-eee> IndyGunFreak - That sounds cool but I wanted a SSD drive so it was shock resistant.. thats why I went for the eee, the space factor is annoying but it should be ok, I will just have to keep an eye on it
<Aron_> but it does not work
<cdshan> Any out there to help me with configuring RAID1?
<Aron_>  I want to use a shell script to do some simple work which require root, and I have set the script file's attribute like this: -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root   but it does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/d35562c05             is a very generic monitor res I use for stubborn laptops
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: thank you. i've already helped him out. he just needs someone to look at his log file. he would like to get 1024x768 resolution if possible..  xorg log: http://pastebin.com/mb100c3e xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5cf9b147
<mikkr> `sudo aptitude update' on my feisty remote has begun throwing 404's at me. Anything I've missed?
<IndyGunFreak> Kingsy-eee: i just found the SSD to slow.., I've not dropped a laptop to the point of damage... ever.  So I decided to take my chances
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: is your machine a laptop?
<bazhang> mikkr, you need to change the archive to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> mikkr, that is end of life
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, 1024 with vesa isnt a problem, it is with the ati driver and compiz that it can get messy
<bazhang> !eol > mikkr
<ubottu> mikkr, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hmmm, i see
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, brb
<onetinsoldier> k
<ramvi> SSH question, how do I upload a file from my computer to the ssh server I'm connected to?
<Aron_> can anybody help me?
<Aron_>   I want to use a shell script to do some simple work which require root, and I have set the script file's attribute like this: -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root   but it does not wor
<fxhp> ﻿ramvi:  I use fish
<Kingsy-eee> IndyGunFreak - ah, well yea worth it I suppose
<Aron_> work
<marry> imaginent : file? the file location is it?
<marry> the folder*
<fxhp> ﻿ramvi: its part of konq browser
<mikkr> bazhang: oh ok. Som something like do-release-update is what I need to do?
<Ward1983> shy does xchat kill my sound?
<Ward1983> WHY does schat kill my sound?
<bazhang> mikkr, this is server or desktop
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: hello... still here?
<mikkr> bazhang: server
<ramvi> fxhp: I'm in terminal. I need a command, like put or something
<imaginent> marry: it is the file, if the file is in the current location there is no need to include the entire location
<bazhang> mikkr, /msg ubottu upgrade for the factoid link
<Ward1983> well not kill
<ramvi> How do I upload a file from my computer to the ssh server I'm connected to through terminal?
<Ward1983> it just shifts all my sound sliders etc
<fxhp> ﻿ramvi: SSH doesn't have a file transport level
<fxhp> You need other software
<mikkr> bazhang: thanks! I'm looking into it
<AMDMutant> ramvi: fish, scp
<fxhp> It is possible to transport files on the ssh protocal
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: yes i am here
<imaginent> marry: if it is in your Documents folder and you want to complete the location you can substitute /home/marry/Documents/file
<kerstin> instaleld java, flash, my printer .. and had an eye on the chat ;)
<Ward1983> how do i restrict xchat from altering my alsa settings? this is tretarded
<cdshan> Can someone help me with RAID1 & GRUB?
<The_Joe_> A file operation seems to have hung - pressing cancel did not stop it, is there anyway to force it to stop without killing Nautilus and having to restart X?
<bazhang> Ward1983, what leads you to believe this is the case?
<Wise> Hi
<n8tuser> ramvi on another terminal use scp to upload to that ssh server
<Solarium> Wise, hello
<Wise> Solarium, Hi!
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i see what you meant by this now --> " onetinsoldier, LEt me make a quick edit of that" <--  i thought you needed to make an edit for someone else before coming to help, lol. thank you!
<Katsuya> hey guys!
<n8tuser> The_Joe_-> what file operations?
<Katsuya> er.... i have a slight problem.
<Ward1983> bazhang, every single time i start xchat my volume slider is set to 0
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<The_Joe_> n8tuser, I'm copying some files from a CD to HDD
<The_Joe_> It's gotten to the last file and hung
<Ward1983> bazhang, sometimes i cannot even fix it
<Katsuya> can somebody help me with it?
<Katsuya> i can
<bazhang> Ward1983, and xchat is the only running process on your entire system?
<Katsuya> i can't* run several games
<cdshan> Can some one help me with configuring GRUB on RAID1?
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: Jack_Sparrow would like you try out this xorg.conf file  -->  http://pastebin.com/m5cf9b147  ...you will ned to restart X after putting it in
<Wise> Solarium, Hi!
<bazhang> !give bazhang a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Katsuya> hey guys..... can somebody help me?
<Ward1983> bazhang, i dont need this kind of "help" thanx anyway
<n8tuser> The_Joe_-> man fuser;   fuser -km /dev/cdrom   possibly
<bazhang> Katsuya, what games
<The_Joe_> n8tuser, right I'll have a go
<Katsuya> er... like every one besides teeworlds
<Katsuya> still, i only have like 5 games......
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: okay I will try it out, thanks!
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: hang on, may bad!
<bazhang> Ward1983, what are your other processes; open top and tell the channel
<Katsuya> tremulous wont run, all the tux games wont run... etc.
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: that's yours!
<The_Joe_> n8tuser, Nothing.
<cdshan> ﻿Can some one help me with configuring GRUB on RAID1?
<Katsuya> ugh.
<n8tuser> The_Joe_-> i guess first thing is finding out, is it /dev/cdrom thats mapped to your cdrom drive?
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: this one -->  http://pastebin.com/d35562c05  ...sorry
<imaginent> If i install a virus infected windows application using wine? Can it do damage to my system?
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: huh?
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: ah okay :)
<The_Joe_> imaginent, Only if the virus is written for Linux
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok
<cdshan> ﻿Can some one help me with configuring GRUB on RAID1?
<n8tuser> imaginativeone-> damage to what extent? repairable damage?
<n8tuser> imaginent -> damage to what extent? repairable damage?
<imaginent> tnx
<Katsuya> please, can somebody help me with this error?
<Katsuya> it won't let me run any games besides teeworlds!
<kerstin> I dont have an ÖCD monitor (seeing those modelines) ut illt ry it
<Uuu> Hi! I know it's ubuntu channel, but maybe someone is Xorg geek and can answer my question ;) . In Xorg.?.log, of older Xorg, there is "Mem @ 0xff000000/23", (works nice), in newer one there is "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 rev 93, Mem @ 0xff000000/0,", X doesn't work.
<Uuu> Does mem @ */0 means that there's no memory for video card allocated?
<imaginent> n8tuser: like doing changes to my system without knowing, specially deleting all my entire system
<jeff008> hello every body is there any body who van help me to part my disk with cd live hardy... /boot and the rest lvm2 ?
<bazhang> Uuu, what version of ubuntu
<Katsuya> T_T...
<Jack_Sparrow> keres, what kind of a monitor do you havbe
<Katsuya> somebody... help... me....
<reaktae> does anyone know whether there is a piece of an 802.11n hardware FULLY supported in ubuntu? no ndiswrapper, recompiling etc...
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: Dell 19' LCD
<keres> why?
<kerstin> Im back ;)
<n8tuser> imaginent -> i dont believe so,  wine is just an app, it can be isolated to that particular app directory
<keres> Jack_Sparrow: is this about metacity?
<bazhang> keres, mistab for kerstin
<Jack_Sparrow> keres, I hit the wrong person, I was trying for kirst
<Katsuya> omfg.........
<keres> oh
<D3RGPS31> While I'm on Ubuntu, I can't visit some sites and my up/dl speed are throttled; but if I'm on mac or windows speeds are as they should and i can visit the sites i can't view on ubuntu (H33T.com)
<Katsuya> somebody help....
<Uuu> bazhang: i'm trying to help a newbie, it's not mine, but it can be 8.04 or 8.10 (and the older version is 5.10, xnewer ones don't wor
<bazhang> Katsuya, keep the repeats down please
<kerstin> same 800x600 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > Katsuya
<ubottu> Katsuya, please see my private message
<Uuu> sorry for the cut text ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> kerstin, what monitor do you have
<bazhang> Uuu, 5.10?
<Uuu> ﻿bazhang: i'm trying to help a newbie, it's not mine, but it can be 8.04 or 8.10 (and the older version is 5.10, x in newer ones don't work at him)
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok, i don't know, sorry
<imaginent> n8tuser: because i see that drive Z is mapped to /
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: you did restart X, right?
<kerstin> its an old phollips crt monitor - its modeline (if availabkle) should be in my xorg log no?
<Uuu> *at his Ubuntu
<n8tuser> reaktae -> 802.11n  am not sure if that is even really a standard, would another 802.11n device to talk to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> imachine, That is well documented as a bad thing as far as security
<kerstin> yep, i took the freedom to kill gdm
<Uuu> bezhang, yes, 5.10 works there.
<bazhang> Uuu, 5.10 is eol; have him get a more recent version that is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> kerstin, YEs, edit that example as needed for your available res.
<n8tuser> imaginent -> try within wine, if you can even write to that Z drive
<kerstin> uhm ok
<Uuu> bazhang, yes, but X wnd sys in newer Ubuntus don't work. And I'm asking if this line mean an error: ﻿Mem @ 0xff000000/0
<The_Joe_> n8tuser, Hah - opening the CD drive did it. Thanks anyway
<jeff008> hardy for a server
<Uuu> bazhang, I wonder about this "/0 "
<n8tuser> Uuu -> he can try to run dmidecode to see all the memory used..ssee if anything he can correlate to
<onetinsoldier> kerstin: ok. i don't know what's wrong. i'll try to examine the log file a some more, but i'm not that good with it. there are people here much  better at it than me. all i can say for now is to keep posting your problem description to the channel and hope someone takes a look
<imaginent> n8tuser: ahh.. good.. access is denied...
<kerstin> ok. I think I need betetr hardware anyway
<roy_hobbs> What's the little circle button in the title bar of a window in XFCE?
<n8tuser> The_Joe_ -> alright, you found the magic!  hehe
<reaktae> n8tuser -> it's a draft, though well supported accross $m platform. i've got it nice and running at over 250MBps in XP...
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: thank you for your kindness :)
<D3RGPS31> While I'm on Ubuntu, I can't visit some sites and my up/dl speed are throttled; but if I'm on mac or windows speeds are as they should and i can visit the sites (H33T.com)
<n8tuser> reaktae -> draft is not a standard,  and you really expect me to believe you are speeding at 250MBPs in the microsoft world?  hehe
<The_Joe_> n8tuser, Hah - irony. I need to restart X anyway >.<
<mario__> t!
<bazhang> Uuu, well the point of getting a newer, supported system is that we can support it; no idea on a 5.10 system
<mario__> it!
<mario__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Uuu> ﻿n8tuser: we'll try
<Guest98295> rox filer is same with nautilus??
<reaktae> n8tuser -> i know... so you're not aware of anything then, huh? i got a little further with smc's usb stick that comes with 2.6 compilable drivers but was hoping for something more polished....
<Uuu> ﻿bazhang: no, you didn't understand or I'm not clean enough. :) X window system in 5.10 works, but in newer Ubuntu don't.
<reaktae> anyone else on the 802.11n draft 2.0? I want it !!
<n8tuser> reaktae -> nah, i seriously doubt it if you can find any that supports it
<Uuu> *doesn't
<bazhang> Uuu, then get him a newer one and we will troubleshoot :)
<Cadman21> I'm on 8.10 and I can't get my top panel so show up. does anyone have an idea why this is?
<reaktae> n8tuser -> thanks anyway homie!
<imaginent> Anybody knows a terminal pdf reader?
<Uuu> ﻿bazhang: it would be nice if you spoke Polish, everything is on our Polish forum ;p
<kerstin> onetinsoldier: i gotta go seeyou later maybe and thanks for all the help
<bazhang> Uuu, there is a polish ubuntu support channel #ubuntu-pl
<fear_nothing> looking to perform a slim install of ubuntu 8.10 - the minimal install is terriable - I'm on fiber connection at it finally died at 45 %
<Uuu> bazhang: but there are world-comprehensive xorg logs and xorg.conf, would you like to check it?
<Guest98295> hans
<fear_nothing> I used the minmal 10mb installer - Im hoping there is a way to use the regular live cd & remove the parts I don't need
<bazhang> fear_nothing, remaster one to your liking
<bazhang> !remaster > fear_nothing
<ubottu> fear_nothing, please see my private message
<yuzhen1615> exit
<arkanabar> I've got a new USB stick I'd like to make bootable -- how do I do that?
<Uuu> sorry, have2go now
<Uuu> thanks for you time, we'll be fighting with this ;]
<bazhang> arkanabar, persistent?
<jeff008> so i've installed all wifi drivers, now i'm connected internet... i've installed lvmé, them modprobe dm-mod, kill all olds parts with cfdisk, create a part /boot primary ext3 , and i d'ont kow how to crate a logical volume with the rest before install hardy
<n8tuser> fear_nothing -> you have an existing linux system? you can try debootstrap and pick and choose the packages you like to download
<arkanabar> yah, I actually plan to make it into a DSL boot source.
<alive> hello @ all
<Vanostaajen> hi everybody
<bazhang> arkanabar, /msg ubottu usb or check out pendrivelinux.com
<Vanostaajen> I need some help
<alive> lok
<alive> i hope i can help ;)
<Vanostaajen> how do I make a backup on a local network hard drive
<arkanabar> URL looks like just what I'll need, bazhang.
<sony> does anyone of you use another instant massaging protocoll than irc?
<alive> hmmm have you search in google
<Vanostaajen> yes
<Katsuya> hey everyone!
<alive> is ist a virual or physical drive
<Katsuya> can somebody help me out with a problem?
<arkanabar> I use Pidgin for AIM, M$.net, IRC & Yahoo!.
<Vanostaajen> but unfortunatly they all say how to do it on something else
<marketon> hey i having a problem setting up my wireless networking on laptop with a wireless network bus plz help!
<alive> what networkcard?
<jeff008> it's a physical disk
<Katsuya> i have a problem running games, it wont even execute any games besides teeworlds T_T
<bazhang> Vanostaajen, rsync?
<Katsuya> familiar to anyone??
<Vanostaajen> rsync??? =?
<sony> has anyone of you testet the instant messaging protocoll xmpp yet?
<Vanostaajen> @sony: no
<bazhang> Katsuya, we need the error messages in paste.ubuntu.com
<Katsuya> oh....
<Katsuya> thanks :3
<marketon> idk.... all it says is 22mbps wireless cardbus adapter.... i do have another one from network everywhere
<Post> hello
<pygi> hey folks
<pygi> I'm doing
<Post> i hAVE GOT AN PORBLEM
<pygi> ufw allow OpenSSH
<Vanostaajen> @marketon: what happens when you insert it in your pc?
<alive> i use the madwifi driver
<Post> sorry
<pygi> and it asks me question
<pygi> how would I feed an answer to it?
<Post> http://img1.pixload.org/view/FLx06EkW/IMG_0002.JPG
<marketon> @Vanostaajen: nothing... i have to restart my laptop for it to see the card
<pygi> I mean so I dont have to do it during its execution
<Post> if i woold start the setup i get this error
<marketon> @Vanostaajen: and unplug my lan
<Vanostaajen> and after that it works?
<marketon> no
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vanostaajen> hmmm
<Katsuya> hey guys
<Guest98295> how to set keyboard shortcut to open terminal??e.g=CTRL+Shift+T or something???
<Vanostaajen> than I don't know the solution
<Vanostaajen> sorry:s
<alive> CTRL+ALT+T
<Katsuya> to open a VIRTUAL terminal, you hit CTRL+SHIFT+F1.
<kelvin911> how come when i insert sdhc memory, ubuntu doesnt automount it?
<Katsuya> kelvin911, my dad had the same problem before XD
<Post> http://img1.pixload.org/view/FLx06EkW/IMG_0002.JPG <-- does any one know what it mean? It comes after starting setup
<Katsuya> kelvin911, sadly, we never were able to fix it...
<kelvin911> i wonder could that be my card reader?
<HnY_2009> Hi all and happy new year !!!
<kelvin911> is sdhc very new?
<Katsuya> kelvin911, thats what we suspected it was, but SDHC isn't that new.
<kelvin911> the card reader i have is like 2005 2006
<kelvin911> stuffs from 2007 is still new to me
<Katsuya> kelvin911, ionno, maybe it is outdated.
<Katsuya> kelvin911,  type a person's name you want to talk to and hit tab before you type.
<kelvin911> my mind is still stuck in 2005
<kelvin911> Katsuya: i am talkin to u
<Katsuya> kelvin911,  lol
<Katsuya> kelvin911, i know
<kelvin911> Katsuya:  sdhc or usb memory stick ??  which should i keep?
<Katsuya> kelvin911, depends.
<kelvin911> both 16GB i bought from bestbuy moment ago
<Katsuya> kelvin911, hm... i prefer USB memory sticks.
<vermont> Is there an open-source "quicken-like" program?
<kelvin911> the sdhc is nice because when it is pluged in the netbook, it doesnt stick out
<Katsuya> kelvin911, still, an SDHC has more... portability.
<kelvin911> but the usb mem sticks out
<Katsuya> kelvin911, if it works, use the SDHC, if it doesn't, use the memo stick.
<kelvin911> but usb mem has no compat. issue
<Katsuya> hm...
<AMDMutant> vermont: gnucash, kmymoney2
<kelvin911> my desktop cant read the sdhc
<Katsuya> take the USB then.
<Vanostaajen> Is there anyone who knows how to backup ubuntu to a local network hard drive?
<Katsuya> kelvin911,  its best to take the compatibility
<kelvin911> does digital camera uses sdhc?
<vermont> AMDMutant, thanks
<Katsuya> yeah...
<kelvin911> Katsuya: i am planning to get a camera so i decide to go for sdhc
<AMDMutant> vermont: anytime
<Katsuya> yeah.
<Katsuya> but.
<Katsuya> kelvin911,  only if you need that much room anyway.
<kelvin911> Katsuya: maybe i will just keep both :D
<Doldon> hi
<Wise> hi
<Katsuya> kelvin911, rofl. yeah.
<nbeebo> can someone help me to install clean  install of ubuntu 8.10 without cd?
<kelvin911> Katsuya: is kingston datatraveler 100 16GB any good?
<Katsuya> hey everyone!
<kelvin911> just got it for $27
<Katsuya> uh...
<bazhang> kelvin911, Katsuya please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Katsuya> how do i use a color-name
<ortsvorsteher> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nbeebo> can someone help me to install clean  install of ubuntu 8.10 without cd?
<ortsvorsteher> !install | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: please see above
<nbeebo> ok thanks
<ortsvorsteher> np
<Vanostaajen> Is there anyone who knows how to backup ubuntu to a local network hard drive?
<bazhang> Vanostaajen, /msg ubottu backup for some options
<b_> Would wine work more programs if I took a working system32 folder and copied all its contents to my wine system32 folder?
<kelvin911> Katsuya: so hows your dad solve the problem?
<kelvin911> Katsuya: or did he returns it?
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot > kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911, please see my private message
<kelvin911> we are talking about how to mount the sdhc here smart ass
<Katsuya> kelvin911, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hurleyy> it possible create server stream mms:// in ubuntu?
<BtbN> Hi, im on a fujitsu Siemens Amilo Notebook and i dont have any sound. My Soundcard seems to be detected correctly as an Intel ICH4, but i can't hear anything.The mixer seems to be correctly. Any Ideas? I disabled  pulseaudio because it was only confusing me more
<bazhang> btbn hda intel?
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<icecruncher> what the other app similar to rsibreak
<kelvin911> how to install ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> BtbN, /msg ubottu hdaintel for a link
<kelvin911> hiow do u mount sdhc?
<BtbN> bazhang: no, well, i dont't know. The module it audo-loads is: snd_intel8x0
<BtbN> bazhang: lspci: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bazhang> BtbN, could you paste.ubuntu.com with lspci
<piojunbabia> good morning everyone Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
<kelvin911> bazhang: how to mount sdhc?
<nbeebo> merry christmas!!
<hurleyy> anybody help me??
<BtbN> complete lspci, bazhang? The other devices don't lok like any sound-dev
<bazhang> BtbN, did you check alsamixer to make sure nothing is muted
<AMDMutant> hmmm... whats goin on?
<bazhang> BtbN, nah, that was before you posted the lspci info :)
<mib_4x7bz2> hi does anyone know how to adjust screen contrast in linux?
<hurleyy> it possible creater server stream mms:// in ubuntu?
<BtbN> bazhang: alsamixer looks ok
<BtbN> all at 100%, nothingmuted
<piojunbabia> can i access my files on my drive D: when i was still a winxp user?
<nbeebo> hurleyy, i have no clue but u could google meanwhile.. i forgot about it sometimes
<piojunbabia> i mean is that possible?
<bazhang> piojunbabia, you could check with #ubuntu-ph to get a disk from the loco near you
<Halitech> piojunbabia, as long as the partition still exists then yes you can
<bazhang> BtbN, did you run the alsa test?
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some sites and my internet speed is throttled on linux(ubuntu 8.10);but not on mac or windows. IPv6 is disabled
<mib_4x7bz2> hi does anyone know how to adjust screen contrast in linux?
<onetinsoldier> !ntfs | piojunbabia
<ubottu> piojunbabia: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<piojunbabia> great! thanks for the links..
<mib_4x7bz2> np
<onetinsoldier> :-) good luck
<piojunbabia> i will go through these...
<mib_4x7bz2> thanks
<mib_4x7bz2> hi does anyone know how to adjust screen contrast in linux?
<bazhang> weofjoiwejf, hi
<BtbN> bazhang: alsa-test?
<weofjoiwejf> hi
<BtbN> bazhang: speaker-test?
<bazhang> BtbN, hang on a sec
<Mageiriki-me-bas> http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=el&article_id=956225
<Mageiriki-me-bas> ooop
<Mageiriki-me-bas> sorry channel
<Mageiriki-me-bas> wrong
<b_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<pengwyn> net install iso ubuntu url?
<bazhang> BtbN, the channel #alsa has the test in their helper bot
<mib_4x7bz2> hi does anyone know how to adjust screen contrast in linux?
<pengwyn> (Im tired)
<nbeebo> can i make my /home bootable while im at it?
<bazhang> pengwyn, unetbootin?
<hurleyy> nbeebo, well then I will find more .... but I do not get a solution
<nbeebo> ehh
<pengwyn> bazhang I have multible ubuntu disks, my net install one is missing
<quizme> does anybody here run an ubuntu ec2 ami?
<pengwyn> faster to download a new one and burn it
<nbeebo> oh sorry
<bazhang> pengwyn, you mean unetbootin or the minimal one (9mb)?
<pengwyn> but I am so tired I can't think where the URL is
<pengwyn> 8 -35 mb
<pengwyn> anywhere in there.
<pengwyn> minimal
<bazhang> pengwyn, /msg ubottu minimal for the link
<mib_4x7bz2> :(((
<pengwyn> tnk
<ilmob> hi all
<pengwyn> tnks
<mib_4x7bz2> hi does anyone know how to adjust screen contrast in linux?
<BtbN> bazhang: How do i get the test out of it?
<nbeebo> mib_4x7bz2,  i know how to adjust gamma...
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: hello there
<ilmob> lol well after 14 hours of curing swearing crying and help from many I have to admit I'm converted at thispoint
<mib_4x7bz2> nbeebo: how?
<bazhang> BtbN, you in the channel?
<BtbN> yes
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: Lol!
<b_> I have a linux based device that I want to mount a share folder on my Ubuntu PC
<Halitech> ilmob, only 14 hours? ~L~
<pengwyn> 810  haha I was thinking 710  lol
<nbeebo> mib_4x7bz2,  in terminal type: xgamma -g 2 , for example
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some sites and my internet speed is throttled on linux(ubuntu 8.10);but not on mac or windows. IPv6 is disabled
<nbeebo> 1 is default
<b_> I'm having a hell of a time
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: if you keep using linux, you can expect to have some hours like that. however, eventually, you'll get over the hump
<pengwyn> thanks bazhang - I am so burned out right now. I can easilly make networks go ifdown / ifup out of pure spite.
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: some more*
<Cadman21> is there a away to restore Gnome desktop panels to defualt?
<pengwyn> everybody got a god damn new box this year!!  Ackkk!!
<bazhang> Cadman21, /msg ubottu resetpanels
<Halitech> pengwyn, not everyone, I'm still on my 4 year old box :(
<pottsi> test
<pengwyn> Halitech - good luck migrating that to a core 2 quad
<pottsi> i have an ubuntu error i can only connect when wired, never wirelesss
<Halitech> pengwyn, don't plan on it till its dead ~L~
<pengwyn> lol
<pengwyn> I didn't plan either.  that's the problem
<Halitech> pottsi, what kind of wireless card?
<Cadman21> ok thanks
<pottsi> Halitech: can i pm you easier to manage where im up to
<pottsi> ?
<jlopez8> Hello?
<Halitech> pottsi, I may not have an answer so better in the room
<pottsi> okay sure
<jlopez8> anybody?
<pottsi> Halitech: im not sure of the wireless card im new t ubuntu
<bazhang> ask jlopez8
<lietu> hi, downloaded ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso, burned it on two different cd-rws and tried to boot them on my laptop, I get the isolinux menu, but when I select "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" or "Install Ubuntu", the cd slightly spins and then the whole computer hangs, the BIOS takes over a lot of stuff apparently since the computer starts beeping when I tap the keyboard a couple of times and ctrl+alt+del works
<jlopez8> I have pidgin messenger
<jlopez8> what is a buddy ticker?
<Halitech> pottsi, ok, open a terminal and use pastebin to show us the output of lsusb and lshw -C network
<Halitech> pottsi, also, lspci
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some sites and my internet speed is throttled on linux(ubuntu 8.10);but not on mac or windows. IPv6 is disabled :/
<jlopez8> jlopez8@jlopez8-desktop:~$
<ilmob> hey everyone quick question I'm using icewm and a theme (called thinblack2 it's awesome) but I'm having trouble setting a background. anyone know how? Do I actually have to edit the theme and if so what is the best editor for that? thnx thnx!
<monkey_> hi all
<jlopez8> hey
<linxeh> lietu: you might need to try the alternate cd, or change the boot options - try looking on the wiki / forums for people with similar pcs to you
<mib_4x7bz2> restaurant
<linxeh> lietu: what PC is it?
<lietu> lenovo/ibm thinkpad t43
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: well, to set a desktop background i just use System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Background(Tab)
<pottsi> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93300/
<linxeh> hmm, odd :o
<Ienorand> Is there an easy command to get the missing dependencies for a package as a nice output? (For example to in turn be purged). Or otherwise an easy way to purge autoremoved packages?
<memphis> hey @all i have a problem that i cannot really identify... whenever I start my laptop the first time it boots it always hangs up starting the xserver... a black screen (looks like X) appears and the mouse coursor is placed in the middle but cant be moved. All i can do at that point is restart the machine and then it always boots normally
<onetinsoldier> ilmob: you can also install and use a command line app called 'feh'
<abby87> !ubuntu members ppa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<memphis> i have looked at various logs like dmesg and /var/log but notthing seems to report an error,,, i ran memtest86 and it did not show anything
<earthian> i can not build from sources using apt because apt-get build-dep gives me error that no dependencies can be satisfied because of wrong architecture (ubuntu netbook remix has LPIA instead of i386). Can anybody help me???
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Atheros_AR242x pottsi
<bazhang> abby87, /msg ubottu ppa
<Cadman21> bazhand: when I used the command  < gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel> it seems to work but gives me this message " the panel encountered a problem while loading <OAFID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet>" and then ask if I want to delete it or not. what should I do?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to install ubuntu from a usb key, where should i look ?
<magenNET> i want to extract a .rar file but it says not supported. pls help
<bazhang> zorglu_, persistent?
<Halitech> pottsi, ok, you are using the atheros chipset
<veloc1ty> magenNET, you need to install unrar.. sudo apt-get install unrar
<zorglu_> bazhang: yep, this is for a fresh install on a partition of mine
<pottsi> bazhang:  i dont have security key on my connection
<onetinsoldier> Ienorand: apt-cache depends <package>  -->  to show the depends of a package   'rdepends' in place depends' of  to show reverse depends
<bazhang> pottsi, there are a couple of links there
<magenNET> veloc1ty: its non-free  ?
<bazhang> zorglu_, /msg ubottu usb for a couple of options
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some sites and my internet speed is throttled on linux(ubuntu 8.10);but not on mac or windows. IPv6 is disabled :/
<veloc1ty> sorry, don't know by heart.. but i think it's free
<zorglu_> bazhang: thanks, klooking
<bazhang> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jeff008> hello, i have a questiion about hardy... what is the ideal size if i wantt /boot primary bootable type ext3?
<pottsi> ahh okay bazhang i apologise for my stupidity :)
<pengwyn> bazhang - YOU LIT ME UP!! THANKS
<chokri> hi
<pengwyn> 9MB + blank CD
<billybigrigger> how do i get my fan running? i have been experiencing overheating issues, and i just booted my laptop cold this morning, installed hddtemp, played an x264 and watched my hddtemp climb from 31 to 48 and stopped playing the movie, now since my fans arent working it just sits at 48, and i have no clue how hot my cpu's are...is there anyway to kick the fans on manually? i have an HP dv9700 laptop with dual core 2.1ghz, running intrep
<billybigrigger> id
<tavish> hi! can i ask a question related to installing ubuntu and windows on a portable hard disk
<Valenstein> how do i connect to the internet in ubuntu???
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, you could always hotwire the fan ON.
 * pengwyn has been known to do that.
<pengwyn> god i am happy
<syahril> Execuse Me... Helloo... Sorry for bad English... May I ask?
<mk321> can someone help me mount my mp3 player?
<ortsvorsteher> whats your preferred language? syahril
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, or use an os that doesn't fry my laptop
<onetinsoldier> Ienorand: hello, did that answer your question?
<Webspot> Hey. Could anyone help me in automounting my cd drive on my Ubuntu Server?
<pengwyn> laptop..  ah.. there's the rub.  FANS in laptops always get me
<syahril> I was install Lam-7.1.4 in ubuntu but i cannot find how to configure using multiprocessor?
<mk321> pengwyn: easy there shakespear
<Valenstein> hello, is there anybody in there?
<syahril> my cpu detected with lamboot is 1, is it true?
<pengwyn> mk321, just showin the love trying to help some.  before I burn out
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | Valenstein
<ubottu> Valenstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lietu> ortsvorsteher: he did ask a question
<ortsvorsteher> yes, he did. sry
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some sites and my internet speed is throttled on linux(ubuntu 8.10);but not on mac or windows. IPv6 is disabled >.>
<D3RGPS31> \
<Valenstein> ho do i connect to the internet in ubuntu???
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, my bad on that I skipped over where ya said it was a laptop
<lietu> D3RGPS31: do you know what network chip you have?
<AMDMutant> syahril: you here
<pengwyn> On the other hand if the fan ain't spinning at all, or making noise, you should replace it
<skorasaurus> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<ortsvorsteher> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<D3RGPS31> D3RGPS31: no
<ortsvorsteher> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<onetinsoldier> Valenstein: you might want to be more decriptive if you can. Wired or wireless? describe how you don't seem to be able to get connected
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, so i take it you don't have a laptop?
<pengwyn> exactamundo
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, and i take it you can't help me?
<lietu> D3RGPS31: how much is "some sites"? 2%, 25%, 50%, 75%, 98%?
<blackhole> Hi, I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS, My TV tuner card doesn't seems to be detected. I am using "odyssey internal tv tuner card"
<pengwyn> well I might help in seperating your problem from a hardware (eg bad fan) from a software (control) problem
<D3RGPS31> not a %, just some sites; h33t.com (torrent site)
<pengwyn> ain't like I am stupid.  just been awake too long... atm
<pottsi> on one of the commands i get error un recoverable ?
<D3RGPS31> lietu: sorry, that was to you xD
<CelsoLeite> /j #ubuntu-br
<syahril_> Configuration lamboot_schema with dual-processor?
<CelsoLeite> /j #ubuntu-br
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: now wiat... are you saying that site is totally blocked? there's a difference between 'some site being throttled' and 'some sites being totally blocked'
<lietu> D3RGPS31: well then I don't have a clue, I used to have a problem where ~50-75% of sites weren't available
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, hp got nvidia or ati?
<onetinsoldier> wait*
<Valenstein>  have a cable internet... my internet provider gave me a dialer package to install, but i have trouble with the installing process... so i want to know how to set up internet settings manually..
<pengwyn> nvidia has the ntune
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, nvidia
<pengwyn> I dunno about ati
<pengwyn> you have ntune?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> what is it?
<pengwyn> direct fan control?
<pengwyn> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=41382
<kebomix> how to install .tar.gz programs ?
<billybigrigger> is it software? couldnt find it with apt so where do i get it
<pengwyn> right, is your box dual boot?
<pengwyn> by chance?
<onetinsoldier> kebomix: let's take it one step at a time, ok?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier my bandwidth isn't throttled on mac & windows, but it is on linux; i'm able to view h33t on mac & windows, but not on linux; IPv6 is disabled on all 3
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, ^ dual boot?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: throttled...? or blocked?
<earthian> why MTU does not change to 1492 in my UBUNTU computers from DHCP while Debian PC does change its MTU?
<Guest14560> hello everybody
<kebomix> onetinsoldier : ok
<onetinsoldier> kebomix: what is the name of the file?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier bandwidth is throttled; h33t is blocked; ON linux
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, haha no, i dont run windoze anymore at all, havent forever, and im finally getting sick of this fan issue
<kebomix> djl-1.2.7.tar.gz
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, so i want to fix it
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, I hear ya. relax.
<usser> Valenstein, cable is usually easy all you need is hook up your cable box to your computer or router if u have a couple of computer with the network cable
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, so ntune or rivatuner is for doze correct?
<nbeebo> how to install read and write support of ntfs?
<usser> Valenstein, no need to install anything
<Ienorand> onetinsoldie: Kinda, now I'm trying to figure out how to pipe apt-cache into apt-get purge...
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: install 'iptraf' and watch it. see if you get any clues from it when trying to access the site
<Ienorand>  apt cache
<Guest14560> nickserv
<Guest14560> NickServ
<ortsvorsteher> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=56069
<Valenstein> the dialer is required to connect...
<onetinsoldier> kebomix: ok... first, to unpack it. if you have someplace specific you want to unpack it to, i recommend changing to that directory first
<vpew> can anyone tell me the extract command?
<pengwyn> billybigrigger,    ntune is for doze
<usser> Valenstein, whats your cable provider?
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: which provider is it? in which country? how you are connected to the internet?
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, intel or amd?
<billybigrigger> intel
<onetinsoldier> kebomix: ok, for a .tar.gz or a .tgz file, the command line is  -->  tar -xzvf /path/to/file.tar.gz - C .
<Valenstein> 012 net in Israel.. connected with cable modem
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, smart on you!  ;o)
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier website takes too long to respond; iptraf hasn't shown a response from h33t D:
<billybigrigger> hehe
<onetinsoldier> kebomix: or for a gui you can install and use file-roller
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: still not resolved huh?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: can you ping it? are you running a firewall at all?
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: nope :/
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: is you cable modem box something like a dhcp router?
<vpew> can anyone tell me the extract command?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i can't ping it from linux :/
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: how if you use other distro?
<Valenstein> dunno what is dhcp router (:
<nbeebo> how to install read and write support of ntfs?
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: i'd never do that; i also don't have any blank disks
<AMDMutant> nbeebo: ntfs-3g
<byteme__> hello
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, in the worst case scenario. You know a fan has two wires, wire the bastard up.  anyway.  I don't know the answer for ya. I got to be honest here, I looked and tried to find some relevant shit.
<victorlf> Hi. Can I do a text-installation with an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<byteme__> can i boot ubuntu from a thumdrive on a mac?
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: you use 8.10?
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, ive been searching for awhile too
<nbeebo> amdmutant, thanks
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: yes
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: can you plug in a network cable in this box?
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, the best i can come up with is that its ACPI
<urukhai> waaassuuuup
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: ok, i can't ping it either. however. i do get a response from an nslookup on it
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, hdd temp is up to 53 at an idle
<Valenstein> yes, but i connect it through USB
<vpew> how do i extract file x into folder y anyone?
<ZAKhan> how can i find out recently installed deb files?
<urukhai> hi kind ubutu users
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: others are able to
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: nslookup www.h33t.com  Address: 87.233.179.135
<AMDMutant> nbeebo: k
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, this is stupid i cant cool the bugger down she justs gets hotter and hotter
<urukhai> im penguin
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: you have more details about the box?
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, the suse folks (From what I remember in the past) used to always tell me to TURN OFF ACPI in bios.  YOu could buy cans of dust off and cool it manually!!!
<urukhai> превед
<pengwyn> I know I am being sarcastic.
 * pengwyn bad
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, i should be able to cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THERM and it should output some info but there's nothing in /thermal_zone/
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: you have any ideas?
<Valenstein> ortsvorsteher: Terayon cable modem TJ 715X
<pengwyn> sensors?
<pengwyn> lm sensors?
<pwds> Please help me... I installed ubuntu 8.10  and nvidia drivers...but problem with resolution only  640x480 ...what probem ?
<urukhai> по русски понимаете?
<bazhang> !ru | urukhai
<ubottu> urukhai: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, this HP laptop doesnt have a great bios, can't configure too much, pheonixbios is junk
<urukhai> i gonna speak english with you
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: route
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: route?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: route is a powerful network command
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, im pretty sure i've tried lmsensors a few months ago and it couldn't find any
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i'm not good with it tho
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: run route
<urukhai> allo
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: i see, the box has also a plug in place for network cable. may your provider settings are in this box?
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: pastebin what spits out?
<google_> hi
<urukhai> wassup
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: is it same as you have on your windows box?
<google_> what
<google_> box?
<pengwyn> urukhai, penguin is different from pengwyn chieftain of the pen clan
<flajann> I am having trouble with the Workspace Switcher under Ubuntu 8.10 on a dual screen setup-- everytime I try to increase the number of workspaces on the 2nd screen, it does it for the first screen instead. Any ideas?
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: IP isn't static, but i believe the gateway isn't * xD
<Valenstein> ortsvorsteher: no, they aren't
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, backup your data and reinstall your (stuff) Or hot wire the fan make sure it's lit
<pwds> I hawe problem..i installed ubuntu 8.10 and nvidia drivers but resolution only 640x480 what problem ? my video card is nvidia FX 5500
<nbeebo> oh why, oh why is this so annoying, this installing ubuntu without cd, oh why...
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: you use cable or wireless?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: just to let you know, i am able to pull up the site ok here.
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: cable
<mroc> i've run across a webpage that requires activex for a plugin (garmin).  is there any way to get this working in linux?
<nick__> pwds: are you sure you installed the correct drivers?
<AMDMutant> D3RGPS31: you got dhcp?
<D3RGPS31> AMDMutant: auto, yes
<pwds> Nick_, yes
<Halitech> nbeebo, does the system have an OS on it      currently?
<pwds> i installed nvidia-glx-173
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, where hot wire == 12VDC on one side of the coil and Ground = the other
<nick__> pwds: give me a minute, let me check something
<pwds> ok
<Schuenemann> I can't play DVDs. I installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu but still can't play.
<nbeebo> halitech, i meant to post that in ubuntu-offtopic but im burning ubuntu with another computer cause mine isnt working.. well well
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, isolate it if you have to, but make it spin!!!
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: i just read the manual... did you read the manual of the box?
<Halitech> nbeebo, ok, was going to suggest unetbootin if you need it
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, -- IMO
<mars_> hi
<mars_> how do i rebind a key in ubuntu?
<mars_> I want super_r to be alt
<nbeebo> halitech, the i1386 version on the website is read as amd64..
<Halitech> nbeebo, never noticed that before, been awhile since I've downloaded and used it
<Valenstein> ortsvorsteher: yes... well i have access only to the webpage of providers' dialers downloads... i just need to configure my own dialer so that i will be able to access internet with my own account
<nbeebo> halitech, i read somewhere it only supports older versions so that may be it.. anyway im 20% done with burning
<Halitech> nbeebo, I think they update frmo time to time but never know when
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, -- if you hot wire the fan, it WILL SPIN.
<marry> whatever I videos I am watching its black and white.. can anyone tell me why?
<Halitech> pengwyn, billybigrigger as long as the fan isn't toast
<abhishek> which is the most popular dock for ubuntu, similar to the OSX dock? and where can i get it?
<erle-> how to make a bash for loop on lines of a file?
<unop_> erle-, while read line; do echo $line; done < /path/to/file
<abhishek> ?
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: are you able to open other websites? the only thing i found in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-625580.html was to configure your own dialer and downlad http://cables2.netvision.net.il/linux/l2tp-dialer.tar.gz
<linxeh> abhishek: buy a mac
<erle-> unop_, thx
<unop_> abhishek, kiba dock
<bashca> any 1 can help me  please ??? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4207f178
<abhishek> onop_, thanks
<Schuenemann> I can't play DVDs. I installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu but still can't play. I get that same error about encrypted dvd
<mars_> abhishek: whats this dock anyway?
<Valenstein> ortsvorsteher: i don't able to open other websites... i'll check out the first link... the second is of the other provider...
<unop_> mars_, something like this here - http://farm1.static.flickr.com/67/195531812_0337ff745d.jpg
<mars_> i hated this... thats so superficial
<pengwyn> Halitech, which again brings me back to seperating this problem from a hardware/software
<mars_> reminds me why i installed ubuntu on my macbook ;)
<Halitech> pengwyn, if itt doesn't spin up  wiring  direct, its hardware :)
<pengwyn> a cheap CB radio 3 amp power supply could run the fan
<pengwyn> CUT the wire
<pengwyn> solder
<bashca> any 1 can help me  please ??? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4207f178
<pengwyn> disconnect it
<pengwyn> etc
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: sorry, at this point i cannot support you more...
<pengwyn> try not to fsck it up
<anna_> #ubuntu-fr
<anna_> oops sorry
<byteme__> hi anna
<byteme__> you french?
<anna_> hi
<anna_> yes
<anna_> but i speak english
<pengwyn> yep hakitech
<byteme__> good
<byteme__> im english
<pengwyn> yep hakilech even
<vishal> hello everybody.. is there anyone who can help me out in installing ubuntu 8.10 in my pendrive from already my laptop and i am not having any live cd or iso image.. just want to install the latest updated version of ubuntu as its already installed on my laptop..!!
<rogue780> when I try to install anything adept now I get the error: "Package download failed, Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." anyone know how to fix this?
<Halitech> pengwyn, having trouble typing? ;)
<earthian> are there any intrepid based ubuntu remix install images available somewhere??
<pengwyn> I want the ipcop running on a embedded next
<abhishek> mars_: its a panel on your desktop with application icons to make life easy
<pengwyn> yeah
<anna_> i have a problem with nautilus, new directories are not displayed, as the directories i've created with F-Spot, for my camera
<marry> whatever I videos I am watching its black and white.. can anyone tell me why?
<earthian> *ubuntu netbook remix
<earthian> :)
<Valenstein> ortsvorsteher: well i have downloaded the ISP dialer installer, but i have not success in the installation of it, so i am looking for other methods...
<anna_> i have transfered my photos, but they are invisible !
<saler> rogue780, wat type of connection u use
<anna_> an idea ?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: hello... still here?
<usser> erle-, something like that http://pastebin.com/m33d1e557
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: yes
<ortsvorsteher> Valenstein: so i wish you good luck. i have no idea how to configure this modem or a dialer.... :/
 * pengwyn AFK ATM
<FisherPrice> Hi, I've just tried to upgrade to Intrepid and now I don't have my NVidia card working. After I've tried Envy OR the "Hardware Drivers" I get this error... http://pastebin.com/m6d638c3f
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: ok, you might want to install traceroute-nanog and try and run a traceroute on www.h33t.com
<Valenstein> ortsvorsteher: ok, thank for the help anyway
<ljsuiheiu> hello
<hurleyy> it possible creater server stream mms:// in ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: it won't help
<ljsuiheiu>  I'm looking for a bit of help... I've got an old laptop with an ISA on-board sound card, the card works when I force load the module (snd-es1688) but HAL isn't seeing it
<rogue780> saler, 1mbit dsl
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: roger... it's not working for me either
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: but i can pull up the site!
<ortsvorsteher> np
<ljsuiheiu> I've placed snd-es1688 on /etc/modules and alsa sees it, sound works, everything seems ok but HAL reports no devices with the sound capability (and Ubuntu Hardware Testing doesn't see any sound devices at all)
<ljsuiheiu> I'm not very familiar with how HAL detects devices, does anyone have any ideas?
<bashca> damn no 1 can help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<saler> rogue780, did u try apt-get  update before downloading
<rogue780> saler, it was working fine, then I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and adept doesn't work, but regular old apt-get does
<marry> whatever videos I am watching its black and white.. can anyone tell me why?
<Ienorand> onetinsoldier: Sorry you still got time? I'm looking to purge autoremoved packages (more specifically all the junk left after installing and then purging gnome and xorg on a server install ubuntu, but I'm more after a method for general know-how) So what I was thinking is that I could look up the unmet dependencies of e.g. gnome and then pipe this through "apt-get purge", but I can't get this into any suitable output form
<mike22> I accidentally screwed up my Glossy theme, can someone upload theirs from Hardy?
<onetinsoldier> Ienorand: yes. i'm still here... hang on for a moment
<ljsuiheiu> any ideas, anyone? ISA sound card on old laptop, works fine by manually loading snd-es1688 but HAL doesn't see it...
<pwds> I hawe problem..i installed ubuntu 8.10 and nvidia drivers but resolution only 640x480 what problem ? my video card is nvidia FX 5500
<ljsuiheiu> ubuntu 8.10, btw
<rogue780> saler, apt-get update did nothing to help adept's problem
<horstle> hi
<saler> rogue780,apt-get install -f
<rogue780> -f?
<unop_> force
<pengwyn> fix
<onetinsoldier> Ienorand: have you tried deborphan?
<pengwyn> lol
<pengwyn> who's mext
<Ienorand> onetinsoldier: no, will take a look then...
<unop_> it will all be revealed in a moment ..
<Halitech> ljsuiheiu, isa is not a very easy thing to get working ... there is some info here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux-help/12780-problem-old-isa-sound-card-isapnptools-config.html
<onetinsoldier> Ienorand: ok, i'm not sure just how much help that will be
<pengwyn> isa.. yipe
<pengwyn> MFM
<ljsuiheiu> the card itself is working, sound comes out fine, I just had to load snd-es1688 manually and give it some options
<ljsuiheiu> my only problem is that HAL doesn't see it
<ljsuiheiu> and thus e.g. hwtest-gtk doesn't test it (I wanted to contribute by sending a report from hwtest-gtk with notes on how to get the thing working)
<bashca> any 1 can help me  please ??? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4207f178
<FisherPrice> Hi, I've just tried to upgrade to Intrepid and now I don't have my NVidia card working. After I've tried Envy OR the "Hardware Drivers" I get this error... http://pastebin.com/m6d638c3f
<onetinsoldier> Ienorand: you could also take a look at system-cleaner. again, no idea just how much help that will be. let me know!
<pengwyn> hardware abstaction layer
<byteme__> <------hardware distruction layer
<pengwyn> should be HOB hardware obstruction
<pengwyn> lol your on my shit!
<byteme__> lol
<pengwyn> santa gives you platinum gifts!
<byteme__> i wish
<mike22>  I accidentally screwed up my Glossy theme, can someone upload theirs from Hardy?
<pengwyn> not the lump of coal 8% alcohol I got
<byteme__> only in my catalytic converter
<ljsuiheiu> the module is loaded and the card works (aplay -l sees it, sound comes out, GNOME mixer works find), lshal doesn't show it though
<byteme__> sorry dude
<byteme__> what can you make with that?
<byteme__> filtered 8%?
<pulsewave> bashca: not sure, but i would try to delete those 2 debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ then try to run the apt-get install command again
<king> Does Ubuntu MID run on openmoko freerunner?
<byteme__> and carbon monoxide
<fustrated> Does anyone know why youtube, flash, streaming videos are so choppy and keeps buffering? I'm not using gnash, and I have normal flash installed.. No help to google, just similar problems with no fixes.
<pengwyn> a buzz in your sound card 8% THD
<Halitech> fustrated, what video card do you have?
<pengwyn> should be THC
<byteme__> network?
<byteme__> oh my
<byteme__> total harmonic combustion?
<king> fustrated, similar problem here. Intel X3100 onboard video
<pengwyn> 800MHz box  I thinkzx
<king> Halitech, ^
<fustrated> Halitech: Onboard 8200 geforce, I don't think it's my specs. xp runs it fine.
<fustrated> halitech: vista also runs it fine
<pengwyn> 800MHz == choppy crap youtube video
<ljsuiheiu> does anyone know why HAL would not detect a device when the module is loaded and it has an entry in /dev/ ?
<Halitech> fustrated, how much ram given to the video?
<ljsuiheiu> I see the sound card there in /dev/snd/pcmsomething
<pwds> I hawe problem..i installed ubuntu 8.10 and nvidia drivers but resolution only 640x480 what problem ? my video card is nvidia FX 5500
<ljsuiheiu> and /proc/asound, and everything else is working fine
<gizmo> can i ask
<gizmo> why y wireless cant detect?
<gizmo> can anyone help me
<pengwyn> lexicon!!!
<Halitech> king, do you have the proper drivers installed for it?
<usser> pwds, how did u install it?
<usser> pwds, did u use ubuntu's restricted manager?
<pwds> yes
<pwds> manager....
<pengwyn> what uht ught
<king> Halitech, Everything is configured by default. I do not need separate drivers for it afaik.
<pwds> but only 640x480 resolution
<pwds> ...
<usser> pwds, what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia say?
<fustrated> System Information for chad-desktop: CPU: AuthenticAMD
<FisherPrice> pwds: i have the same problem
<fustrated> halitech: 512mb
<gizmo> can anyone help me
<usser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gizmo> why my WIRELESS can detect?
<FisherPrice> Hi, I've just tried to upgrade to Intrepid and now I don't have my NVidia card working. After I've tried Envy OR the "Hardware Drivers" I get this error... http://pastebin.com/m6d638c3f
<Halitech> fustrated, how much do you have for the system?
<fustrated> halitech: I just posted my specs.. I have 4gb in but, 32bit so 3gig is reconized
<pengwyn> Ifound the best way to fix the x.org /XF86 thing is to force feed it down the throat
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, sorry was grabbin a coffee
<Flare183> ...
<D3RGPS31> I can't view/ping some sites and my internet speed is throttled on linux(ubuntu 8.10);but not on mac or windows. IPv6 is disabled
 * Flare183 thinks everyone needs to come down
<billybigrigger> pengwyn, my laptop is still under warranty, im not crackin the case to jump the fan
<gizmo> can anyone help me on my wireless detect..it can detech
<Flare183> !wireless | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<billybigrigger> anyone had good/bad expeirences with external laptop coolers? how well do they work?
<FisherPrice> usser: i have the same problem i think that pwds had
<mike22> Can someone please upload their Glossy theme from Hardy or tell me where to download it? I accidentally messed mine up and I really like that theme.
<pengwyn> billybigrigger, light that fan up, if you have to cut the wires do it in a way that is non destructive, else FEED it cool air alternativly
<usser> FisherPrice, what is your card?
<usser> FisherPrice, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<Flare183> mike22: Glossy theme? The color scheme or what?
<Flare183> Finally it works
<pengwyn> I have some expreriance, with a BOX FAN in the laptop
<ljsuiheiu> :~$ udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<ljsuiheiu> P: /devices/isa/es1688.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p
<ljsuiheiu> N: snd/pcmC0D0p
<ljsuiheiu> S: char/116:5
<ljsuiheiu> :~$ hal-find-by-capability --capability sound
<ljsuiheiu> :~$
<FisherPrice> usser: GeForce 7600 GS
<FisherPrice> usser:  I've just tried to upgrade to Intrepid and now I don't have my NVidia card working. After I've tried Envy OR the "Hardware Drivers" I get this error... http://pastebin.com/m6d638c3f
<unimatrix9> how come ubuntu is slow on 3D ati cards?
<gizmo> i need tutorial from here
<fustrated> halitech: still here?
<pengwyn>  /clear
<gizmo> any one can help me...sometime it can detech sometime no
<usser> FisherPrice, uninstall the driver from envy and look in synaptic for anything nvidia
<Flare183> unimatrix9: Because you have to install the fglx driver  for it
<onetinsoldier> unimatrix9: might depend on several things. what ati card do you have?
<usser> FisherPrice, uninstall that too
<gizmo> my wiress sometime can detech sometime not
<Halitech> fustrated, yeah, did you install gnash or flash from the adobe site?
<Flare183> !envy | FisherPrice
<ubottu> FisherPrice: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<pengwyn> envy rocks!
<fustrated> halitech: I did flash, then I've even undid that and did apt-get nonfree version
<unimatrix9> radeon 9250
 * Flare183 hates envy
<mike22> Flare183: I'm not really sure, but the theme looks nothing like it did before and I would like to revert to how it was originally.
<unimatrix9> 128 mb
<onetinsoldier> unimatrix9: well, that could very well be one of the reasons, probably is.
<FisherPrice> usser: how about i do a "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Flare183> !enter | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Halitech> fustrated, not sure then, videos aren't choppy for me but I have no sound
<FisherPrice> usser: decided against that
<usser> FisherPrice, that may pull some packages that u actually need
<Halitech> fustrated, but not a big deal for me as I dont care to go to youtube
<zamarax> hello, I'm having issues creating a sym link for a path with a space in it
<unimatrix9> !ati
<pengwyn> envy got my chromium lit
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> zamarax, put in the quotes
<pengwyn> (no not the browser)
<zamarax> in this case /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines
<fustrated> halitech: I have no sound also for youtube with hdmi through tv, I do have sound with regular onboard plugging speakers to pc.. sounds like sound server is wacked.
<usser> zamarax, ln -s "path with spaces"
<Flare183> mike22: Can you give me a screen shot of your Appearance dialog box, and upload it to imagebin.ca, then give me the link. Do that and I can help further.
<zamarax> thanks, I'll try that
<fustrated> halitech: It's not just youtube, I'm giving example by using youtube.
<manawyddan> Hi everyone!
<usser> zamarax, or escape spaces like that ln -s path\ with\ spaces
<hrehf> hmmm, i installed the cup package, which is a program that should also install some java libs - when i try to compile the example code, my java compiler complains about the libraries missing.. what do i do now? how do i find out if the libs got indeed installed?
<fustrated> haltech: normal dvds, xvids, ect play fine from harddrive, just streaming or flash videos.
<manawyddan> i'm havin a bit of problem to find the config files for GNOME menus
<td123> does anyone know if the iPod Touch works with ubuntu out of the box? (christmas present for naive ubuntu users) :P
<Halitech> fustrated, might need to reload alsa then
<instant> ubuntu-fi
<usser> manawyddan, gnome uses a windows like registry to set itself up, try gconf-editor
<usser> manawyddan, gnome uses a windows like registry to set itself up, try gconf-editor
<usser> manawyddan, sorry
<carajean> Hello im kinda new to ubuntu ( been 2 year since i dabbled in linux ) but im having a ruff time with my external hdd. I cant find anywhere on the computer where its detected. Help would be very appreciated
<instant> join #ubuntu.fi
<usser> td123, last generation ipods dont work
<Flare183> carajean: open a terminal and type in df and pastebin the results to me
<brohken> hey guys... im trying to figure out how to properly have my backlight go to 10% brightness on battery, and back to 100% on AC. currently that sort of works, but when my display dims on idle it doesnt want to "undim" when I move the mouse again
<pengwyn> ONDA will KILL the ipod
<brohken> these are my settings: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5341/screenshotconfigurationki3.png
<Flare183> ...
<fustrated> halitech: I installed newest alsa to get hdmi working.
<fustrated> halitech: also installed newest nvidia drivers
<Flare183> !spam | pengwyn
<ubottu> pengwyn: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<onetinsoldier> carajean: does it show up at all with  fdisk -l  ?
<mike22> Flare183: http://imagebin.ca/view/NZJLLq0X.html
<FisherPrice> usser: done
<FisherPrice> everything nvidia related removed
<FisherPrice> even envy
<carajean> Flare183 I hoped that went through I sent you a personal message
<pengwyn> Flare183, notspam
<pengwyn> relevent
<usser> FisherPrice, cool now head to nvidia.com, download the driver for your videocard
<pengwyn> cheap ass chineese mp4 player with no drm vs ipod bla with nightmare data loss
<Flare183> Peng: doubtful
<usser> FisherPrice, while its downloading edit the file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Blinkiz> I have minimal virtual ubuntu 8.10 machine set up here that I want to use as some sort of proxy. Let say you are at work and the only port allowed out is port 80. I now want to set up a ssh tunnel and a default route so everything goes frow my proxy. What should I use to get this working? Do I need to play with NAT? Squid? Or just ssh and some tunneling?
<usser> FisherPrice, add nv nvidia_new to DISABLED_MODULES
<usser> FisherPrice, like that DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<OsamaK> Hello: "Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)" on "sudo apt-get install xx"; How to fix this?
<pengwyn> Flare183, I have the viewsonic monitor with the ipod docking station. yet STILL i have no ibop
<carajean> btw Flare183 the drive is a 500gig my book
<Flare183> carajean: I don't see the external hardrive
<carajean> yeah thats the thing its on and glowing but wont show up in linux although 3 hours ago it showed up in windows
<Flare183> pengwyn: now that is realvant
<FisherPrice> DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<hrehf> hmmm, i installed the cup ubuntu package, which is a program that should also install some java libs - the program runs fine, but when i try to compile the example code it generates, my java compiler complains about the libraries missing.. what do i do now? how do i find out if the libs got indeed installed?
<FisherPrice> usser:  it reads : DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<pengwyn> printer
<usser> FisherPrice, ok cool
<gfather> hello guys
<usser> FisherPrice, is it done downloading?
<FisherPrice> yep
<brohken> hey guys... im trying to figure out how to properly have my backlight go to 10% brightness on battery, and back to 100% on AC. currently that sort of works, but when my display dims on idle it doesnt want to "undim" when I move the mouse again
<brohken> these are my settings: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5341/screenshotconfigurationki3.png
<usser> FisherPrice, right do u have another computer u can irc from?
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: hi. after you left the other day, i thought of a command that could have fixed the broken packages problem, sorry about that. also, i learned what it means to have the LiveCD installed to a USB... it's called a 'Live Persistent' install, or something like that. did you get the broken packages problem fixed up?
<FisherPrice> no
<gfather> any one recomends a book or a video to learn linux ? . like to be more pro in it
<FisherPrice> usser: not really
<usser> FisherPrice, eh
<fustrated> Does anyone know why youtube, flash, streaming videos are so choppy and keeps buffering? I'm not using gnash, and I have normal flash installed.. No help to google, just similar problems with no fixes.
<pengwyn> hrehf, what did the log say?
<usser> FisherPrice, alright just to make sure
<hrehf> pengwyn: what log?
<pengwyn> hrehf, what did the log say was missing?
<Flare183> carajean: on a terminal type in dmesg | tail
<FisherPrice> usser: i could install pidgin on another computer
<pengwyn> hrehf, the error exactly,
<Flare183> carajean: and pastebin that to me
<usser> FisherPrice, its pretty straightforward but just make sure u have that installed sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Flare183> !pastebin | carajean
<ubottu> carajean: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hrehf> pengwyn: typical java package missing error : parser.java:294: package java_cup.runtime does not exist
<usser> FisherPrice, that would be best since next step requires shutting down xorg
<Flare183> fustrated: Slow internet
<FisherPrice> usser: yeah i have all thost
<fustrated> flare183: I have 8mb service but speedtest show I can easily get 20mb
<FisherPrice> usser: you're leading me down the install from nvidia path, I've been there before ages ago
<usser> FisherPrice, great now you need to switch to virtual terminal ctrl+alt+f1, login, stop gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sam_M> fustrated I have the same problem
<usser> FisherPrice, it never failed me
<pengwyn> there ya go.   I bet there were more errors rehf,
<fustrated> all these problems is with ubuntu only. Windows everything is fine.
<hrehf> pengwyn: and all the usual following errors. i'm wondering, shouldn't the package have installed those libraries into the system java?
<FisherPrice> usser: :D
<Sam_M> my flash crashed every once in awhile
<Flare183> fustrated: Thats messed up
<Blinkiz> Sometimes me and my laptop ends up where Internet is restricted to only a few ports. Luckly I have a bunch of a machines at home I can ssh to. I now want to create some kind of tunnel so all traffic is sent to my ubuntu 8.10 server at home and then out on the Internet. Like a proxy. The goal is (I think) to have my default route on my laptop pointed so traffic goes through my home server. What tools should I play with to get this t
<Blinkiz> o work?
<usser> FisherPrice, once gdm is not running run the nvidia installer sudo ./Nvidia-something-bla
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier, Hello, Thank you for what did you do, 15 ones are now understand what does "GNU", "Linux" and "Ubuntu" mean, while they were not. So, I could work well.
<usser> FisherPrice, err sudo sh Nvidia-something-bla rather
<FisherPrice> usser: ys
<Flare183> carajean: Looks like it is mounted on /media/Games Stuff
<fustrated> I have newest, flash, nvidida, alsa, ive tried disabling compiz, ive tried other webbrowsers, ive tried kubuntu. I dont know what to do.
<Flare183> carajean: I think
<pengwyn> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=package+java_cup.runtime+does+not+exist&btnG=Search
<FisherPrice> usser: anything funny after the install?
<Flare183> btw I don't have that theme
<OsamaK> onetinsoldier, and I'm really sorry that I didn't contact you back, I'm bit busy at the moment.
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: i don't quite follow that, but ok
<fustrated> flare183: what theme
<usser> FisherPrice, no, make sure you have nvidia specified in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> OsamaK: ok, don't worry about it
<manawyddan_>  i'm havin a bit of a problem to find the config files for GNOME menus
<hrehf> pengwyn: http://pastebin.com/da800dbf
<manawyddan_>  I'm trying to delete an entry under Locals->markers, does anyone know how can i edit GNOME menus(Applications, Locals and System)?
<pengwyn> I bet there's a WORSE err0r
<Flare183> fustrated: Talking to someone else
<usser> FisherPrice, after the driver is installed you wont have to reboot sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start should do it
<fustrated> kk
<pengwyn> search the worse eRRoR
<carajean> So that wouldnt be just like sitting around on the my computer like area??
<FisherPrice> usser: ty, i should be able to take it from here
<jerndoe> hey..
<Flare183> carajean: Well goto The Places menu, and click Computer
<FisherPrice> usser: i'll return in either case
<harushimo> for dvd playback, which dvd player is good for ubuntu?
<Flare183> carajean: see if it is there
<usser> FisherPrice, ok
<hrehf> pengwyn: was that directed at me? did you ever compile java?
<jerndoe> is there any maximum size for a hard disk in ubuntu?
<brohken> hey guys... im trying to figure out how to properly have my backlight go to 10% brightness on battery, and back to 100% on AC. currently that sort of works, but when my display dims on idle it doesnt want to "undim" when I move the mouse again
<brohken> these are my settings: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5341/screenshotconfigurationki3.png
<usser> harushimo, vlc
<fustrated> I'm thinking about formatting after all the work getting this working after having linux a week, just to see what it does from normal install.
<fustrated> that would blow tho
<nathan__> is there any way to switch over to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<jerndoe> i mean size
<pengwyn> hrehf, CVS?
<Flare183> !cvs | pengwyn
<ubottu> pengwyn: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<fustrated> nathan__: logg out and under options pick kubuntu.. YOu have to download it first though
<Flare183> nathan__: yeap
<Flare183> !kubuntu | nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Flare183> I used Kubuntu for like 2 years
<brohken> ugh this is so frustrating
<harushimo> does the cube for compiz work for dual monitor
<fustrated> hates kubuntu interface dunno why
<mroc> garmin has a plugin that is activex...any way to get this working in linux?
<fustrated> too windowsy
<carajean> Flare183 nope not there at all. I got game install which is a 150 gig raptor new volume which is a empty 200 and file system.
<hrehf> pengwyn: what? :( there's actually other erros in the main class, but the package won't magically appear when i fix those
<nathan__> Flare183, is there a command i can type into the terminal to make the switch?
<hspaans> mrox: short answer is no, long answer is maybe with windows in virtualbox
<kelly_> hi, f-spot won't import any of my photos either directly from my camera, or from a local copy on the hard drive.
<kelly_> it says "no object reference" or something like that.
<pengwyn> hrehf, I always try to grep the WORST err0r and then fix that.
<kelly_> nautilus has no problem showing the pictures.
<pengwyn> just the way I do shit
<wicker> I'm using nautilus, and in the preferences i set some mount options on a removable drive (an ipod) and they were bad options, now it won't mount, but it only shows me mount options when the thing is mounted.. how can i get back to where i started
<jussi01> !ohmy | pengwyn
<ubottu> pengwyn: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<hrehf> pengwyn: so, do you have any idea regarding the package / libraries issue?
<mroc> hspaans: ok.  i saw something about konqueror and maybe getting activex supoport from several years ago.  i guess nothing came of it?  how about ie or ff under wine?
<fustrated> nathan__: not that I know of.. logg out, relogg back in
<ardchoille> kelly_: I use gthumb to import photos from my digital camera
<abhishek> my gdm setup refuses to select a theme other than human(default). what do i do?
<pengwyn> hrehf yeah there could be errors.
<axisys> what is a good backup tool to backup my laptop over the network?
<kelly_> ardchoille, will it dump them into f-spot's directories and database?
<jussi01> !backup | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ardchoille> kelly_: no idea, I uninstalled f-spot
<axisys> sbackup ? or should I explore amanda ?
<kelly_> i want the meta-data features of f-spot.
<pengwyn> one error bringing the whole thing down
<nathan__> fustrated, why do i want to log out?
<hspaans> mroc: activex and no windows is a no go area
<Flare183> nathan__: no there isn't
<pengwyn> use intuition
<axisys> jussi01: i saw them.. not so good .. except i saw sbackup in ther
<axisys> there
<fustrated> nathan__: didn't you say you wanted to switch to kubuntu?
<mroc> hspaans: ok.  figured as much from what i saw.  thanks for the info.
<ardchoille> abhishek: are you clicking the radio button next to the gdm theme in the list, or are you just hilighting the theme? you have to click the radio button next to your selection
<nathan__> Flare183, so i would have to burn an iso onto a disk to get it?
<onetinsoldier> axisys: you could take a look at Ghost Unix.  -->  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<Syahril> rm directory command?
<nathan__> fustrated,  yes
<pengwyn> I gotta get outta this channel before they ban me for typing words.  (morals and religon be damned) words - look up Frank Zappa on Archive.org
<byteme__> lol
<pengwyn> peace!  and relax your emergency isn't mine
<fustrated> nathan__: are you wanting to use kubuntu all the time? I mean you could just install kubuntu along with gnome and choose between both if you want.
<byteme__> dont eat yelow snow
<Flare183> nathan__: no just install kubuntu-desktop
<fustrated> natha__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flare183> !lol | byteme__
<ubottu> byteme__: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fustrated> nathan__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<axisys> onetinsoldier: i saw it before.. a while ago.. but forgot about it.. thnx
<carajean> sorry flash183 I crashed hard and did not catch whether or not you responded
<onetinsoldier> axisys: you're welcome :-)
<sinbox> !clone > sinbox
<ubottu> sinbox, please see my private message
<nathan__> fustrated, one other question if i wanted to upgrade to 8.10 instead of 8.04 how would i do that
<hrehf> pengwyn: lol. do you actually write what i say? did you EVER compile java? your comments only waste more of my time, it seems
<hrehf> write = read :)
<axisys> actually i dont like g4u for what I want.. i want to have a background backup every weekday as soon as I dock my laptop at work..
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__, You must follow each upgrade, dont skip//
<onetinsoldier> nathan__: 'instead'? what are you currently running?
<axisys> rsync might be the way.. but still looking for other suggestions..
<nathan__> oneseventeen|afk, 8.04 ubuntu
<axisys> it is to backup data.. not OS
<carajean> Flare183 if I cant see it anywhere even in media where do i go from there?
<axisys> i shd have mentioned earlier
<Jeruvy> axisys: rsync is a very reliable means to backup, but it's not a 'forget' solution.
<tremby> is there a way to find out what motherboard i have, and how many memory modules/how many free slots i have, from the command line?
<tonsofpc1> hmmm... is there any way I can simply set a solid colored background? [gnome on 8.10 Intrepid Ibex] I see color settings but they don't do anything as an image is selected...
<onetinsoldier> nathan__: ok, i missed what it is you were originally think of upgrading to then. what would that have been?
<musikgoat|main> axisys: unison is a gtk front end that uses rsync and works well for synchronizing files to multiple places
<onetinsoldier> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nathan__> oneseventeen|afk,  i want to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<nbeebo> anyway to enter ext3 ubuntu harddrive from windows ntfs?
<FisherPrice> usser: I tried to run the installer and it said that i didn't have the headers installed
<akahige1> ever since I upgraded to intrepid, my video performance is hosed. any chance this could be a kernel problem and NOT xorg?
<onetinsoldier> nathan__: ok, you might take a look at this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<tonsofpc1> nbeebo: what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, ext2fs
<axisys> musikgoat|main: oh yeah.. union .. let me take a look
<tremby> nbeebo: yes, google ext2fs
<musikgoat|main> axisys: unison
<tonsofpc1> akahige1: did you disable visual effects?
<FisherPrice> usser: my mind must be use to all this good help
<sonne> Have anybody tried to install Adobe Acrobat Pro with wine?
<nbeebo> tremby, jack_Sparrow, tonsofpc1... thanks
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: not running visual effects
<Jack_Sparrow> sonne, ask in #winehq
<brohken> hey guys... im trying to figure out how to properly have my backlight go to 10% brightness on battery, and back to 100% on AC. currently that sort of works, but when my display dims on idle it doesnt want to "undim" when I move the mouse again
<brohken> these are my settings: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5341/screenshotconfigurationki3.png
<christmaself> i have a problem with my jokebot, does someone know how to help
<tonsofpc1> sonne - http://appdb.winehq.org/
<FisherPrice> usser: kernal header file does not exist
<lwizardl> hi
<sonne> tonsofpc1: I have seen this page. Not enough information
<Jack_Sparrow> christmaself,  This is the ubuntu support channel..  that would be offtopic.. thanks
<usser> FisherPrice, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<christmaself> well you can access the jokes with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > christmaself
<ubottu> christmaself, please see my private message
<christmaself> yea yea yea
<axisys> i wish linux had zfs already.. i could take advantage of timeslider
<FisherPrice> usser: yeah did that and everything is installed according to that
<christmaself> you are only in ubuntu because you dont know any c
<christmaself> !
<usser> FisherPrice, are u sure?
<axisys> that would be a really good backup solution for home user
<musikgoat|main> ?
<axisys> musikgoat|main: was that for me?
<FisherPrice> usser: yup... it says that kernal.h doesn't exist
<FisherPrice> that is the nvidia installer
<bashca> what  usermod  -G10 user1  mean  ??? and  how return to default  please ??
<lwizardl> anyone know much about multiple monitor displays?
<musikgoat|main> oh sorry, no, just confused by christmaself's response
<musikgoat|main> axisys: ^^
<usser> FisherPrice, strange, do sudo apt-get install dkms
<axisys> musikgoat|main: heh.. np
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: What kernel are you using?
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: any thoughts?
<hurleyy> it possible creater server stream mms:// in ubuntu?
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: newest intrepid
<FisherPrice> usser: done... already newest version
<FisherPrice> jade 2.6.25-2-386
<usser> FisherPrice, well thats weird can u pastebin the results of uname -a and dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<tonsofpc1> akahige1: specs?
<FisherPrice> jadedoto:  2.6.25-2-386
<bashca> !usermod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: Intrepid is using 2.5.27.x
<usser> FisherPrice, thats not intrepid kernel
<FisherPrice> hrm
<FisherPrice> that might be a problem eh
<usser> FisherPrice, yep
<bashca> what  usermod  -G10 user1  mean  ??? and  how return to default  please ??
<boanerges> slt
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: dual core athlon, 2gb mem, nvidia graphics.  no problem at all under hardy
<FisherPrice> kk how do i fix that?
<usser> FisherPrice, open synaptic make sure u have 2.6.27 installed then reboot into that one
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: The kernel headers were moved around, because the nvidia installer works fine on 2.6.27.x but not on 2.6.28.x yet... probably the same problem you're having
<tonsofpc1> akahige1: are/were you running the nvidia drivers? same version? how did you 'upgrae' ?
<hurleyy> any help????
<hurleyy> it possible creater server  stream for wmv3?
<jordo2323> I have a fat32 drive mounted upon boot in /etc/fstab but I can't seem to write to it (i.e. create a new folder etc). I have already tried to chmod the mount point but it doesn't help...any ideas?
<jordo2323> The drive mounts just fine each boot too
<FisherPrice> usser: jadedoto... OK, I'll restart X then do all that
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: does it mount read only? check with the mount command
<FisherPrice> bbs
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: running nvidia drivers, but same symptoms/prob. running live cd w. open source drivers. ran the nvidia drivers under hardy w. no prob. upgraded via update mgr
<bashca> what  usermod  -G10 user1  mean  ??? and  how return to default  please ??
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, not sure....if I right click on the drives properties it won't let me see the permissions information....
<bashca> what  usermod  -G10 user1  mean  ??? and  how return to default  please ??
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: in the command line, type mount, then pastebin that
<tesseracter> im trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 on an AMD64. what is my best bet for a low bandwidth connection(i can go to a cafe to dl what i need) thanks in advance!
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: you know pastebin?
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, yeah
<musikgoat|main> k
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, one sec
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4c09087c
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, line 12?
<abhishek> my gdm setup refuses to use a theme besides human. now that i deleted human it still refuses.
<abhishek> help!
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: yah,  just a sec
<FisherPrice> usser: if this works should i revert that file content to remove the "nv nvidia_new" back and use the intrepid packages instead
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, thanks
<abhishek> ?
<harleypig> I update my 7.10 installation of ubuntu and my broadcom wireless card stopped working
<bashca> what  usermod  -G10 user1  mean  ??? and  how return to default  please ??
<abhishek> how do i change my gdm theme?
<alphaakenny1> is it a broadcom4306 card
<joaopinto> bashca, man usermod
<harleypig> I'm told that a new version of the kernel has drivers for bcm43xx in it ... could this be incompatible with  ... yes, it's a bcm4306
<tonsofpc1> akahige1: old kernel ver [to the letter]?  new?
<alphaakenny1> abhishek go to system-->administration-->login window
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: you could add umask=077 option
<alphaakenny1> did you install it using a ndiswrapper
<bashca> joaopinto,  i did but stile need  help
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, where in the line though in fstab?
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: but i dont know if that will help,  you cannot chmod a fat32 drive
<joaopinto> bashca, you should not have executed the command if you can't read it's manpage..
<bashca> joaopinto, i need to return to my default group
<musikgoat|main> /dev/device /media/mountpoint  filesystem  options  0 0
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: ^^\
<adityag> i want to play *.avi files, but i see scrambled video when i open it in movie player or MPlayer, do i need to install any additional codec for it ???
<joaopinto> bashca, -G groupname
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, do I take out "defaults" if that is in there?
<joaopinto> bashca, that is not the default group, -G is for additional groups
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: no, defaults,umask=077
<abhishek> <alphaakenny1>: my gdm setup refuses to use a theme other than human!! L-s
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: good pick up on my kernal version
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: did it work?
<FisherPrice> just working on it now
<bashca> hmm
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: then save,  in terminal,  umount /dev/sdb1; mount /dev/sdb1
<alphaakenny1> are you administrator
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: I think the old kernel was 2.6.24-22-generic, but intrepid deleted a bunch of the old kernels on install. running new kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
<bashca> ok thanks
<tesseracter> im trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 on an AMD64. what is my best bet for a low bandwidth connection(i can go to a cafe to dl what i need) thanks in advance!
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, now I can't view it at all
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: then remove ;-)
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, already did, any other ideas?
<musikgoat|main> what are the permissions for /media/MEDIA
<tonsofpc1> akahige1: you sure it was -generic and not -rt or -lowlatency or one of those?
<n8tuser> tesseracter-> before you upgrade, are you sure? can yo try perhaps using another partition just for 8.10 and reuse same /home on it from the old 7.10 ?
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: I've only ever run the generics
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 16384 1969-12-31 18:00 MEDIA
<n8tuser> tesseracter-> you may find that 8.10 has issues and there are no way to drop back
<tonsofpc1> akahige1: i suppose its possible that it's a kernel difference then
<grizlo42> hi
<tonsofpc1> are there any major differences in your x configs?
<naftilos76> Hi everybody and merry christmas! I've got an old laptop with a 15" tft having 1400x1050 as its' native resolution. The most i can get out of it is 1152x864! I tried to edit the ~/.config/monitors.xml but no luck...Shall i go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Any other ideas?
<CaptWho> is there a sysinstall prog that i can run from the shell?
<grizlo42> i just got a 530N from Dell with 24 inch HD monitor, but it doesn't seem like its hd........
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: hmm, so only root can write,  test with sudo touch /media/MEDIA/testfile
<adityag> ﻿i want to play *.avi files, but i see scrambled video when i open it in movie player or MPlayer, do i need to install any additional codec for it ???
<akahige1> tonsofpc1: I filed a bug against xorg (since it drives the cpu load over 75% when I'm doing anything), but it's marked undecided.  was reading on /. that the new kernel has a bunch of video optimization stuff in it, and had the thought that perhaps xorg isn't at fault here. was hoping to get a more informed opinion on that...  :)
<alphaakenny1> adityag-->gstreamer
<qbmaniac_work1> hey guys
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, yeah....it wrote it
<qbmaniac_work1> if I overwrite the MBR installing windows on another partition
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: i would unmount (if needed), change ownership of the mount point (sudo chown user:group /media/MEDIA) to your user and group, then remount
<alphaakenny1> adityag-->get the bad, ugly, ffmpeg and the multiverse versions of the bad and ugly
<qbmaniac_work1> how can I re-install the partition/OS manager that ubuntu had?
<grizlo42> anyone get a dell inpiron 530N with linux who can give me some advice?
<CaptWho> or, what is the software update program that can be run from shell?
<malv> is there a way to fetch a src deb?
<malv> automagically?
<Black_Orchid> 	
<Black_Orchid> hey guys all right?
<Black_Orchid> I am Brazilian
<Black_Orchid> first time I here ..
<Black_Orchid> If agluem is related to talk ^ ^
<Black_Orchid> (I have to improve my English)
<FloodBot1> Black_Orchid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, now I have locks over the Gnome icons, and still cannot write...
<qbmaniac_work1> If I overwrote the MBR/OS Selection screen when I installed windows on another partition how can I re-install the partition/OS manager that ubuntu had?
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, my groups should be username:username right?
<moijk> Black_Orchid: if you send the good weather to us in north, you are allowed to talk :P
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: commonly, yes
<allsystemsarego> !grub | qbmaniac_work1
<ubottu> qbmaniac_work1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qbmaniac_work1> thanks mate!!!
<grizlo42> if i have a quad is it worth going to 64, or should i stick to 32?
<qbmaniac_work1> thanks mate!
<moijk> jordo2323: users in group are sperated with commas (ref man group)
<naftilos76>  Black_Orchid: Don't forget a brazilian girl along with the weather!
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, yeah....the locks in gnome didn't do much, but they are visible now, still can't see gui permissions as well
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: hmm, and permissions are what now?
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 16384 1969-12-31 18:00 MEDIA
<naftilos76> Hi everybody and merry christmas! I've got an old laptop with a 15" tft having 1400x1050 as its' native resolution. The most i can get out of it is 1152x864! I tried to edit the ~/.config/monitors.xml but no luck...Shall i go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Any other ideas?
<Cakarakoo> Hi All
<Cakarakoo> I need a recommendation for a IDE to start programming in Ubunutu; Anjunta? QBlocks? which one is the best? thanks
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, I think the locks in Gnome cached for a bit from the unmount maybe, they are gone now...
<naftilos76> <Cakarakoo> what language are you gonna use?
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: during my recent upgrade to intrepid my computer shutdown because of overheating... so the full upgrade didn't proceed as planned. is there anything i should do
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, still can't write though
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: like this kernal issue
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: Usually I just go back and just continue the upgrade
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, your touch command before worked though....that file wrote...
<musikgoat|main> yes, because only the owner can write, and its still owned by root...  must be the mounting,  i don't know if the user option works for vfat, but that is used when mounting smb and other filetypes.
<Cakarakoo> naftilos76, C/C++ I have been using VIsual C + MFC in Win for 8 years
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: as in back into the "updatemangager -d"
<musikgoat|main> so change fstab to defaults,user
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: Last time my laptop overheating compiling a kernel, I stuck it in the fridge =D
<FisherPrice> lol
<grizlo42> wow irc should be split into different channels for different things, so that people can actually help everyone
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: do you add sudo before mounting?
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: The -d switch will put you up with Jaunty devel, so don't do the -d.
<FisherPrice> kk
<n8tuser> Cakarakoo-> eclipse  with the c++ plugins
<naftilos76> <Cakarakoo> Anjuta is ok, consider also netbeans! it's in the repos!
<Lexvegas> does anyone know why libdvdcss stops un-scrambeling  halfway through a movie?
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: usser well, im booting up with the 27 kernal
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: Unless you want jaunty-devel.... but I couldn't get the nvidia drivers to work at all, the *.28 kernel completely redid the video system....
<jadedoto> FisherPrice: nvidia drivers should work with *.27
<Cakarakoo> naftilos76, ok, so I am not going to waste more time trying IDEs, just go with ANjunta
<FisherPrice> kk
<FisherPrice> ty
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, yeah
<naftilos76> <Cakarakoo> yes try it! i've been using Borland C++ Builder 6 in XP...
<saler> :13:
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: try just mount /dev/sdb1
<pygi> anyone knows what exactly is broken with mysql server in intrepid?
<musikgoat|main> grizlo42: some times you have to ask twice
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, unmount that that command or with sudo?
<pygi> it says cant connect to socket
<pygi> and the socket is there
<pygi> it works after reinstall
<Cakarakoo> naftilos76, ok thanks
<pygi> but I need it working on first install!
<musikgoat|main> jordo, sudo umount ...  then just mount ...
<naftilos76> <pygi> nothing is broken....what is the problem?
<pygi> naftilos76, it seems that people's experience on the web, including me say differently :P
<billybigrigger> how do i force acpi on boot?
<pygi> naftilos76, read above, it cant connect to a socket
<pygi> socket is there, permissions are good
<pygi> it works when I reinstall the package(s)
<billybigrigger> im having problems with overheating and not sure that acpi is turning my fan on full blast
<cmv583> help
<grizlo42> ok, does anyone know if its worth going to 64 bit on my Inspiron 530N with Core 2 Quad, 3GB mem, and a 24 HD monitor?
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, same thing
<grizlo42> oh and soon a ati ratheon card
<Abstract_Freedom> lol
<grizlo42> will everything still work
<musikgoat|main> grizlo42: 64bit operating systems run more efficient on a processor that supports it better than 32 bit... but there used to be a lot of quirks with drivers, those have subsided for the most part in linux, i've been running 64 for two releases perfectly now
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, wouldn't let me just mount without sudo though
<jadedoto> grizlo42: If you ever plan on upping your RAM...
<musikgoat|main> grizlo42: i don't know about the ati though
<Onyx> http://english.sina.com/life/p/2008/1221/206421.html
<n8tuser> jordo2323-> try running gconf-editor  then drill down to   /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options  and try to remove the  usefree  dont know if that will do it
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: hmm, odd...  i'm out of ideas
<jordo2323> musikgoat|main, thanks for the try though...it's weird, I was able to add folders the other day....but I only recently added the drive to fstab....so maybe there's something in there...
<wedge_> Merry christmas
<wedge_> XD
<Mal3ko> how do we redirect terminal output to both screen and file?
<musikgoat|main> n8tuser: thanks, i'm missing the problem, cannot mount as a user, sudo mounts work but then only root can write
<grizlo42> how can i tell if a ATI Radeon 3650PE1G will work with 64 bit?
<wedge_> Qualcuno parla italiano?
 * wedge_ oooooooooo
<Pici> !it | wedge_
<ubottu> wedge_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ryou> hi where can i get help with my wireless card in ubuntu? i got it working but then i updated the kernel and it won't connect, even though it still scans properly
<wedge_> Where can i see servers?
<n8tuser> musikgoat|main-> i dont know if my suggestion will work, maybe he needs to look at fuse
<allsystemsarego> Mal3ko, tee
<C0p3rn1c> Ryou: did you search the ubuntu forum ?
<grizlo42> is there a list somewhere of what drivers work with 64?
<Ryou> yes and there are many threads about it but none seem to be helping...
<grizlo42> because i want to know if a ATI Radeon 3650PE1G will work with 64 bit?
<bingungaja> hello, i need some help. how can i change my fonts color in some web filling form, caused for some web, i even can
<bingungaja> hello, i need some help. how can i change my fonts color in some web filling form, caused for some web, i even can't see what i type
<viandante> buonasera
<Mal3ko> allsystemsarego: yep. but i can't seem to get it to work with Screen
<viandante> sono nuovo aiuto!!
<C0p3rn1c> Ryou: then you are here on the right address, just ask your question(be specific), and hope that someone knows the awnser
<viandante> ho 5 gg di vita i
<allsystemsarego> Mal3ko, try "script" then
<Org-Mode> wedge_: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<allsystemsarego> !it | viandante
<ubottu> viandante: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<viandante> grazie
<Ryou> my bcm4306 card won't connect, it's using the b43 driver, and it scans properly, but it wont connect... dmesg shows "wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)"
<grizlo42> how can i tell if a ATI Radeon 3650PE1G will work with 64 bit?
<rasdelo> hello!
<phnom> Need help with my ralink wireless card (eeebox)
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: is this a removable device?
<rasdelo> nie odblokujecie mnie na pl to będę tu spamował!
<Flare183> !hcl | grizlo42 (This might help)
<ubottu> grizlo42 (This might help): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<FisherPrice> jadedoto: i can't find the hardware manager in my systems menu.... what's the command line?
<Pici> !pl | rasdelo
<ubottu> rasdelo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<phnom> Tried installing the drivers but it won't work, the module loads fine thhough...
<Flare183> !english | rasdelo
<ubottu> rasdelo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Flare183> oops
<musikgoat|main> jordo2323: if so, and you comment out the fstab line, what happens when you disconnect and reconnect it (assuming its been umounted)
<FisherPrice> !hardwaremangager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FisherPrice> !hardwaremanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwaremanager
<Flare183> !hcl | FisherPrice
<ubottu> FisherPrice: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<C0p3rn1c> grizlo42: !ati
<grizlo42> thank you
<CaptWho> a bunch of files were deleted from my ubuntu box.  is there any way that i can do an internet re-install of ubuntu to the latest dist via ftp?
<Flare183> !ati | grizlo42
<ubottu> grizlo42: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaptWho> or can someone give me a link that i can go to to find out how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<n8tuser> CaptWho-> like what bunch of files you deleted?
<harushimo> I'm having problems playing my dvds
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptWho, see how much is still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<harushimo> they are coming out choppy
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo, Turn of effects
<Jack_Sparrow> off
<FisherPrice> Flare183: my "Hardware Drivers" is not available in the System>Admin
<FisherPrice> Flare183: any suggestions
<harushimo> what effects? these extra effects
<FisherPrice> Flare183: and i should have it installed
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo, Yes, turn off all effects and see if it still tears/ jitters
<C0p3rn1c> I'm having problem with my session, every time alot of programs are being started the next time I boot,  even if I don't enable save session on next boot
<harushimo> how do I get the menu? my mind is a little blank
<Pici> !nickspam > t717
<ubottu> t717, please see my private message
<Flare183> FisherPrice: ...
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo, right click desktop go to wallpaper and far right tab is effects
<usser> FisherPrice, didnt work out?
<harushimo> I got it
<C0p3rn1c> harushimo: on the taskbar/panel ? right click add to panel
<Flare183> FisherPrice: right-click the system menu, and click Edit Menus
<CaptWho> n8user, most of gnome was deleted, i can only boot to shell
<FisherPrice> usser: I'm just trying to install the drivers using the "Hardware Drivers" but it's not in my menu structure
<scientes> what is a rose0 device? i suddnly have 10 of them?
<FisherPrice> Flare183: yah
<usser> FisherPrice, if you're gonna do that dont forget to enable nvidia-new and nv in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Flare183> and find the "Hardware Drivers" Entry on the system menu/submenu
<FisherPrice> usser: i'll do that now.. but i just need to find the "Hardware Drivers"
<FisherPrice> Flare183: it's not there
<Flare183> FisherPrice: I was talking to you
<Flare183> ...
<Flare183> ??
<Flare183> hold on
<FisherPrice> do you know the cli command
<Jack_Sparrow> FisherPrice, what does lsb_release in a term show you as your release info
<FisherPrice> I can add it
<Jack_Sparrow> FisherPrice, what does lsb_release -a
<Flare183> ahh I see
<Flare183> FisherPrice: do you have jockey-gtk installed?
<FisherPrice> I'm working on intrepid
<FisherPrice> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10
<FisherPrice> intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Pici> FisherPrice: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> CaptWho -> maybe use of tasksel will reload the missing packages, i cant however remember the names like  ubuntu-desktop perhaps?
<FisherPrice> Pici: well I installed kubuntu, but I'm working in Gnome
<ardchoille> Why does Ubuntu use tasksel to install apache when you can install apache manually without tasksel?
<FisherPrice> atm
<Pici> FisherPrice: Okay.
<FisherPrice> kde crashes on me...  but that's another problem to fix
<FisherPrice> it didn't, now it does.
<Pici> ardchoille: You mean during the Server and Minimal installs?
<FisherPrice> :S
<FisherPrice> Flare183: can you find out for the the cli command for "hardware drivers" in you menus please
<FisherPrice> you=your
<Flare183> FisherPrice: I just have it to you
<Flare183> FisherPrice: its called jockey-gtk
<FisherPrice> Flare183: is that for intrepid or jockey?
<anarchotopian> linux noob here, irc noob 2...i sux...first ubuntu xperience...need help finding and installing a p2p fileshare that rivals slsk?
<Pici> FisherPrice: jockey-gtk is the name of the hardware drivers tool. Its not release specific.
<ubuntu> oi
<LinuxLover4> I need help configuring samba, I cannot for the life of me access my shares from vista. It is very frustrating. I have SWAT setup.
<ardchoille> Pici: No, I mean the way they have you install it on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . I'm just curious why they added tasksel when apt-get/aptitude/synaptic can do the same thing
<ubuntu> ola
<tech08> Is it better to install adobe flash from site even though it says 8.04+ or download the nonfree version
<LinuxLover4> I am running ubuntu server 8.10
<FisherPrice> Flare183: lol
<FisherPrice> Flare183: it looked like the next release of ubuntu
<tech08> anyone?
<Jampiter> Hi
<xmasaimee> h
<Jampiter> Are there any tools available for ubuntu for fixing a stuck pixel?
<hspaans> stuck pixel?
<Pici> ardchoille: You can do it either way. tasksel just makes it easier because you only need to specify one argument to install a whole bunch of packages.
<C0p3rn1c> is there any way to fix the slow fullscreen youtube performance ?
<Jampiter> hspaans: A pixel on an LCD monitor which is stuck on a certain colour, in this case magenta
<tech08> Is it better to install adobe flash from site even though it says 8.04+ or download the nonfree version
<ardchoille> Pici: Ah, ok, sounds like they made it a bit easier to deal with (kinda like metapackages)
<Lexvegas> Does anyone know why libdvdcss would stop playing a dvd  halfway through?
<anarchotopian> oi the room, how can i get to a room for absolute noobs?
<ardchoille> anarchotopian: you're in it
<FisherPrice> Pici: lol, like i said to Flare183 it looks distro related
<Pici> ardchoille: exactly.
<C0p3rn1c> I've got a 2ghz dual core 64 pc and still my fullscreen flash performance is bad
<tech08> can no one help me on what flash to get?
<anarchotopian> crap, i still feel stupid lol
<Pici> FisherPrice: Jaunty is Intrepid+1 ;)
<Flare183> lol Pici yeap
<Flare183> anarchotopian: #ubuntuforums-beginners
<ardchoille> Lexvegas: I was told that some dvd's have a system that tells a regular dvd player to skip certain intentionally corrupted areas of the disk to thwart certain dvd players
<anarchotopian> hate forums, but i'll try it
<LinuxLover4> I need help configuring samba, I cannot for the life of me access my shares from vista. It is very frustrating. I have SWAT setup. I am running ubuntu server 8.10
<TwoD> Hey guys! I'm currently "visiting" my Ubuntu PC from 700km away via SSH (Putty), and I'm looking for something fun to try/test (while not being tempted or even able to simply do it directly on that PC). Suggestions?
<tech08> flare183: what is the best way to install flash? From adobe or the nonfree version.. I want the one that has least bugs
<Mal3ko> allsystemsarego: this is wht i have in script: screen -S test echo hello world | tee -ai screen.txt
<C0p3rn1c> tech08: even on intrepid it's very slow, I couldnt install the hardware drivers of my geforce 6200 though, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006352
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<Lexvegas> ardchoille, do you think that might affect older dvd players?
<joaopinto> tech08, you can enable the partner repository on your software sources and install the adobe version
<ardchoille> tech08: the nonfree flash package in the repos hasn't given me any problems yet on 11 computers :)
<tech08> so? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<ardchoille> Lexvegas: I'm not sure, but one such system was arccos and it does cause problems playing dvd's in mplayer, totem and xine
<gcw|mobile> anyone know what's wrong with the version of gawk included with Ubuntu (hardy and intrepid) that causes it mess up case-sensitive subs and gsubs? I've checked IGNORECASE
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: do you mean the adobe version or the original ubuntu package version that doesnt have problems ?
<tech08> not sure what the difference is even with nonfree and adobe version if you want the truth
<Flare183> tech08: the nonfree one
<brohken> hello, does anyone know the command to turn off bluetooth on  a laptop? it auto starts each time and i want to write a quick script to disable it on-start. but not sure how to do that
<ardchoille> tech08: that looks right
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: the ubuntu package has not given me any problems
<tech08> ardchoille: is the nonfree one the same as adobe or made to work with ubuntu better?
<Lexvegas> ardchoille, thanks
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: what kind of videocard do you have ?
<ardchoille> tech08: no idea, when it works without a problem, I rarely question it
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: nvidia GeForce 6200
<tech08> ardchoille: ok thx
<tech08> c0p3rnlc: do u know difference of nonfree and adobe?
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006352
<usser> C0p3rn1c, no difference
<C0p3rn1c> I cant get mine installed
<Jampiter> Are there any tools available for ubuntu for fixing a stuck pixel?
<ardchoille> tech08: I do know that the non-free package in the repos downloads a plugin from adobe
<Solarium> Doldon, Did you get the fonts sorted man ?
<Flare183> brohken: Click on System Menu -> Administration -> Services
<brohken> Flare183, that just runs it off completely. i want it there. just not on at start
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: install the 93 nvidia driver, less problems for 6200 cards
<Flare183> Jampiter: Stuck Pixel? What is that? I am a developer and I still don't know what that is
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: I tried that
<Flare183> brohken: I have no idea
<Doldon> Solarium, what are yu tolking about?
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: use the hardware driver manager
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: I did
<tech08> ardchoille: reason I ask it seems intrepid doesn't handle videos on the web good. Buffers over and over
<brohken> is there a command to just turn off bluetooth? i guess i can add that to my .profile
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" after installing?
<tech08> ardchoille: or flash rather who knows
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: no
<ardchoille> tech08: youtube works great here with the nonfree package from the repos
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: run that and then restartx
<Flare183> tech08: You should just let it buffer all the way, and then watch it
<tech08> ardchoille: im on fresh install, im worried after I update everything it says to update it will be buggy again.
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: ok thx, I'll try
<ardchoille> tech08: well, videos have to buffer until you get the entire file downloaded
<tech08> flare183: it rebuffers over and over, glitchy
<tech08> yes but no over and over
<tech08> every 2 sec
<Jampiter> Flare183: A pixel on an LCD monitor that is stuck on one colour
<ardchoille> tech08: that can happen sometimes
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: so I'll enable the 93 driver and then reboot and then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tech08> ardchoille: ok I installed the nonfree, but youtube says I need to install flash player huh?
<C0p3rn1c> in the tty1
<CaptWho> if dhcp is already installed on my ubuntu box, how do i turn it on from the shell
<CaptWho> ?
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: no, enable the 93 driver, run that command and then reboot
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: ok, then why is this not automated ? :)
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: talk to nvidia about open sourcing their stuff :)
<Flare183> ...
<enzotib> CaptWho, do you mean dhclient ?
<lmartin92> how does one go about getting the UUID of a /dev/sd* so that their fstab will work? (eg, my sda and sdb hardrives switch up from time to time) (I have 2 distros installed and I can't get the second one to stop booting as ubuntu)
<tech08> anyone know command to see what version of flash I just installed.. about:plugins said I have flash, youtube said I need player
<kroffe> hello i have a problem
<Lexvegas> Jampiter, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/
<Solarium> Doldon, Did you get the fonts sorted man ?
<CaptWho> enzotib, yes
<kroffe> can i ask a question here?
<ardchoille> tech08: I've seen buffering go from every few seconds to every few minutes, depends on many factors
<Flare183> !ask | kroffe
<ubottu> kroffe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CaptWho> thank you very much enzotib
<tech08> ardchoille: not in windows.. linux has an issue with either flash or firefox. It's something.
<waltereo> Hi
<ardchoille> tech08: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<enzotib> lmartin92, vol_id
<ardchoille> tech08: woudn't know, haven't touched Windows in 7 years :)
<waltereo> I need some help, I want vim in graphical mode but the installation downot have it by default,
<ardchoille> !info gvim | waltereo
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in intrepid
<tech08> ardchoille: ok it said I have 10 installed, about:plugins said I have flash so why is youtube telling me I dont?
<MrWindex> hey all. anyone got a good cpp editor/compiler for ubuntu/linux?
<Fezzler> "libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  How do I address this issue?
<waltereo> I mean in ubuntu 8.04,
<tech08> never mind
<usser> walmis, sudo apt-get install gvim
<ardchoille> !info vim-gnome | waltereo
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 979 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<kroffe> Flare183: i have inserted the cd-rom for ubuntu alternative and have pressed on the langues but then i cant press on any key
<waltereo> ﻿!info vim-gnome
<tech08> wow videos are so laggy
<ardchoille> tech08: I don't know
<waltereo> what is "  ﻿!info vim-gnome "
<ardchoille> waltereo: vim with a gnome gui: sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<tech08> ardchoille: I had a browser open still hidden lol, its playing now but oh my word is it laggy
<ardchoille> tech08: good job
<Flare183> !vim-gtk | waltereo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vim-gtk
<roca> getting this error with ebox SSL received an unexpected Change Cipher Spec record. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher) anyone know how to fix this?
<ardchoille> tech08: have you tried speeding up firefox?
<Kalisto>  can someone take a look at this strace for loading a broadlogic 2030 driver?: http://rafb.net/p/OU2lXX98.htm
<Flare183> oops
<CaptWho> whooo!!!  apt-get dist-update did it
<tech08> ardchoille: such as?
<karname> hello , how can i see list of all user process that run (root and etc)?
<ardchoille> tech08: Here are some tips to speed up the firefox web browser: http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Speed-Up-Firefox_31.html
<Flare183> !info vim-gtk | waltereo
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 977 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<Fezzler> !vim-gtk
<usser> gvim
<Fezzler> !vim-gtk Fezzler
<Flare183> I got it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vim-gtk Fezzler
<usser> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in intrepid
<Flare183> ...
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: this can be done without open sourcing(I hope they will in the future :)
<C0p3rn1c> )
<ardchoille> usser: it was renamed
<Flare183> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<usser> oh
<usser> my bat
<usser> err my bad
<Flare183> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: would be nice
<enzotib> karname, ps ax
<MrWindex> thanks guys
<brohken> is there a command to just turn off bluetooth? i guess i can add that to my .profile
<brohken> sudo /usr/sbin/hciconfig hci0 down doesnt work :(
<C0p3rn1c> brohken: you can blacklist it
<ardchoille> brohken: there's an app in the repos that can help turn it off, as well as other services: sysv-rc-conf
<C0p3rn1c> !blacklist | brohken
<ubottu> brohken: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jseamus> i forcibly closed the "Music" folder in nautilus, and now i cannot see its contents in nautilus. i can still see and access them in the terminal, but i cannot use nautilus to get to that folder. any time i do go to that folder, nautilus freezes up and i have to forcibly close it again. i can still access sub-folders of "Music" from nautilus, but not the folder "Music" itself. any help?
<TestingTheTest> I'm trying to use Ubuntu 8.04 on my Gateway MC7801u laptop... but all im seeing is a load of horizontil lines... and a "square" that i think is my pointer. any ideas ?
<nova> does anyone know how to fix the "unable to set system clock" error at boot up?
<karname> enzotib : tanks a lot
<brohken> C0p3rn1c, i want it there... i just dont want it to turn on automatically at start
<DVA5912> What command do i do to see what version of ubuntu i have
<enzotib> karname, you are welcome
<C0p3rn1c> brohken: you can always modprobe it later ?
<ardchoille> DVA5912: lsb_release
<ardchoille> DVA5912: lsb_release -a
<brohken> nahh
<waltereo> I tried to install vim-gtk  but then it will uninstall a whole bunch of software in order to install it.   I dont want to mess thing
<ardchoille> waltereo: try vim-gnome
<brohken> C0p3rn1c, do you know the command to disable it?
<brohken> on my keyboard its just Fn+F5
<C0p3rn1c> brohken: sadly no, maybe there is a config file somewhere
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille :  ok I ll let you knwon
<angasule> hello, a friend is having a problem with new windows being placed below a gnome panel, from what I've googled, it appears this is compiz-related? is there a fix? I've found none
<WedgeEPL> Gonzo
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille   : same thing a huge list of software will be uninstalled ....  !!
<C0p3rn1c> brohken: let me know if you find it, I guess it will save some energy :)
<C0p3rn1c> brb
<ardchoille> waltereo: can you pastebin the output you're talking about?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WedgeEPL> Ma non sono in chat italia?
<WedgeEPL> XD
<WedgeEPL> -.-
<ardchoille> !it | WedgeEPL
<ubottu> WedgeEPL: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tech08> wow I wish I knew how lengthy that was b4 I started doing what that webpage said
<brohken> C0p3rn1c, unfortunately i dont know where to even look. im a linux noob (2nd day using it) and im just guessing there is either a way to make it not start on load... or just write a simple 1 line script that runs on start and replicates my keyboard Fn+F5 command
<waltereo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Letter_Z> What is the default location of KDE libraries in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ardchoille> Letter_Z: ask in #kubuntu
<Letter_Z> ardchoille, its a Ubuntu question, why would I ask in #kubuntu?
<Mike_92> Can someone upload the Glossy theme for Hardy for me? Mine got messed up somehow.
<ardchoille> Letter_Z: the best place for a kde question is the kde heolp channel, no?
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Letter_Z> ardchoille, its not a KDE question
<angasule> Letter_Z: try #kubuntu
<ardchoille> Letter_Z:  [12:24] <Letter_Z> What is the default location of KDE libraries in Ubuntu 8.04?  <-- sorry, looked like it to me
<Letter_Z> ardchoille, I am asking where the KDE libraries in UBUNTU are, the libraries that came pre-packaged with ubuntu
<Fezzler> Trying to run program with "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox:. ./program"  How do I confirm if that is the correct path to firefox
<ardchoille> Letter_Z: oh, I didn't think there were any
<Letter_Z> Well, I've been running KDE programs with no effort and I didn't install KDE
<Fezzler> Plus what does the ":." mean after "firefox"
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: I tried the 96 driver + sudo nvidia-xorgconfig, it updated my xorg but I still get low graphics mode
<ardchoille> Letter_Z: something doesn't sound right about that
<nbeebo> can i use wubi even thought windows's internet doesnt work?
<angasule> Fezzler: I think the : is the path separator
<DVA5912> nbeebo: yes
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: you mean the 93 driver?
<nbeebo> DVA5912,  thanks ill try
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: I think it was the 96
<Letter_Z> ardchoille, I've been using Amarok, KDEGames and other KDE stuff with no problem and I never downloaded KDE, not to mention that KDE is in the repositories
<ardchoille> C0p3rn1c: ah, you're right, it's 96: nvidia-glx-96
<Letter_Z> But what I'm really asking is, what is the defualt directory for libraries in Ubuntu?
<angasule> Letter_Z: /usr/lib :)
<Letter_Z> Thanks
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille   :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/93373/,   the result of the command : sudo apt-get install vim-gtk
<C0p3rn1c> ardchoille: I still get the same error as I stated on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006352
<ardchoille> Letter_Z: help with kde apps is in #kubuntu, not here. I'm not trying to be an idiot, but that's where the help is at
<C0p3rn1c> last post
<jseamus> ...
<torero> !ru
<scoler> i
<tech08> ardchoille: really nice in making the pages faster :), but no luck with flash videos hehe
<scoler> may i ask something
<scoler> ..
<ardchoille> tech08: ah, ok
<vermont> I don't have a disc ripper in my sound/video menu...I don't know what happened to it...what's the program name so I can "apt-get" it?
<tech08> ardchoille: do you think it could be from newest nvidia drivers?
<scoler> y i can't install wine in ubuntu intrepid
<scoler> ..
<ardchoille> tech08: actually I think it depends on a lot of things (like how many other people are downloading the same file, your connection, etc) I've seen video vary widely depending on the site
<ardchoille> !wine | scoler
<ubottu> scoler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille   :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/93373/,   the result of the command : sudo apt-get install vim-gtk
<scoler> tu
<scoler> eh
<scoler> ty
<tech08> ardchoille: it none of the above its all linux. Windows doesn't give me a bit of problem with flash videos.. I have broadband a fast pc, so its something dealing with linux
<brohken> is there a command to just turn off bluetooth? i guess i can add that to my .profile
<ardchoille> tech08: ok
<tech08> ardchoille: do google search and talking about youtube or flash videos, you will find 10000 of responses
<tech08> but no fixes
<vermont> what's a cd ripper program? there is no longer one in my sound video menu...I'm not sure why
<ardchoille> waltereo: in the 3 years I have been running Ubuntu exclusivelu, I've not seen that problem
<angasule> tech08: actually, it's about adobe...
<C0p3rn1c> I can't get my ubuntu(listed as supported) nvidia geforce 6200 card to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006352
<nbeebo> wubi doesnt work without internet to windows at all..
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille  : ok
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; use the legacy driver or enable the restricted drivers.. nearly all nVidia cards work
<angasule> waltereo: did you uninstall debconf-i18n ?
<angasule> or perl?
<ardchoille> waltereo: I'm curious about something, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: I tried all drivers using the "hardware drivers" tool
<tech08> angasule: okay, but some can get it working fine while others can't? Whats the fix?
<vermont> so, nobody here has ever ripped a CD in Ubuntu?
<svcd> sure
<ardchoille> vermont: music cd?
<svcd> sure
<vermont> yes, ardchoille
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: olmost all of them, I tried the 96,173,177
<angasule> tech08: the only sure fix is to not use flash, since adobe can't make it work well. I use youtube-dl to download youtube videos, then watch them with VLC, for example
<Mike_92> Can someone please upload the Glossy theme that comes with hardy, mine was somehow messed up.
<ardchoille> vermont: I use grip for ripping tacks, you'll need grip and lame both are in the repos
<vermont> ardchoille, thanks that's what I was looking for.
<svcd> soundjuicer
<ardchoille> vermont: and easytag is a nice mp3 tag editor if you need one
<tech08> angasule: funny you said that im in the process of getting video downloadhelper now :))
<Decepticon> where do i find detailed information on the system's name, os, and all that, similar to uname -a, but more detailed
<vermont> ardchoille, perfect. :)
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille     http://paste.ubuntu.com/93377/
<C0p3rn1c> !﻿legacy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy
<angasule> tech08: it's really a lot better, vlc uses less cpu than flash, and it has better controls for brightness and such
<waltereo> ﻿angasule   : no i didn't uninstall ﻿debconf-i18n
<C0p3rn1c> !﻿legacydriver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacydriver
<mirak> hi
<angasule> waltereo: and perl?
<svcd> anybody get a cell phone to connect to the phones internet with the eee pc . It works almost automagically with my desktop ubuntu but not the eee
<ardchoille> waltereo: your sources.list file currently is mixing sources from different ubuntu releases, this can cause all manner of problems. you should ponly be using sources for your release and no others
<mirak> how can I know what options can take a module  ?
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille  : Ok
<ardchoille> waltereo: that's what I was curious about
<roca> getting this error with ebox SSL received an unexpected Change Cipher Spec record. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher) anyone know how to fix this?
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; doesn't 8.10 have restricted manager?
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: so I should try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<billybigrigger> who here uses conky and monitors GPU temps?
<Decepticon> where do i find detailed information on the system's name, os, and all that, similar to uname -a, but more detailed
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: I don't know
<bastid_raZor> billybigrigger; you'll need lm-sensors package
<billybigrigger> bastid_raZor, yes i have it
<billybigrigger> bastid_raZor, just trying to encorporate nvclock -T into conky, and was wondering if anyone else has it
<svcd> anybody get a cell phone to connect to the phones internet with the eee pc . It works almost automagically with my desktop ubuntu but not the eee
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; i still use 8.04 so i can't really be too much of help. in 8.04 restricted drivers manager ..
<Joeseph> I'm attempting to install a logitech  quickCam Connect for Skype in Ubuntu Intrepid. I am following this guide: http://www.actionshrimp.com/2008/08/logitech-quickcam-e2500-on-ubuntu-skype/     --- I would like to know how to install the .tar.gz drivers you get from the first link.
<billybigrigger> im trying to read through a 500+ mega post on conky but cant pinpoint what im looking for
<waltereo> ﻿angasule  :   perl is libperl 5.8
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: its the same as in 8.10
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<zupb> hi, guys. i try to install ubuntu server 8.10 on qemu, but when my system try scanning the mirror, it's stop on 43% :( some ideas?
<ameed> Hello All
<ardchoille> waltereo: are you on hardy?
<ameed> I just bought  a Dell Latitude D830
<gangsterlicious> hmmm.... i accidently deleted MySQL root user
<gangsterlicious> this sucks
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille :   I just have to remove the intrepid line in my Synaptic package manager
<ameed> and am unable to install Ubuntu on it
<The_Joe_> Anyway I can see an ext3 partition/disk on Windows?
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: I have one too
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille :  yes i am on hardy
<ameed> can anyone please help
<gangsterlicious> and it replicated to two other slaves. great
<ardchoille> waltereo: "line(s)", there are two there
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; install nvidia-settings .. run that afterwards if you've installed the drivers via hardware drivers. it may also work if you installed them with a bin
<Mike_92> Can someone please upload the Glossy theme that comes with hardy, mine was somehow messed up.
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille : yes 2 lines
<Zzeiss> what's the command to flip to a particular virtual terminal?  Like ctrl-alt-F1 but from the command line?
<sinbox> why can't you ameed?
<ameed> C0p3rn1c: can you help me please
<ardchoille> waltereo: after you remove those, update your sources with:  sudo apt-get update
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: what is your question ?
<ameed> After i boot from the CD and Choose to install
<ameed> It freezes
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: I did run nvidia-settings already
<ameed> then i get Error 5
<bastid_raZor> billybigrigger; #conky may be a good place to ask and also check out :: http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<ameed> i tried mandriva and it worked and OpenSolaris
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; once you restarted X after that, how did that work?
<ameed> but i want Ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: I installed 96 , sudo nvidia-settings and then rebooted
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: I still got the low graphics mode
<Zzeiss> what's the command to flip to a particular virtual terminal?  Like ctrl-alt-F1 but from the command line?
<n8tuser> CaptWho->  run  sudo tasksel and select from the menu
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: I dident have any problems with ubuntu 8.04
<ameed> i ve been trying Ubuntu 8.10
<ameed> for installation
<sinbox> which version of ubuntu you trying to install ameed ?
<n8tuser> Zzeiss-> what does it mean to flip ? which ebonic is that from?
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: strange, you can also run it from windows
<ameed> sinbox:Version 8.10
<ameed> i tried from windows
<sinbox> I haven't tried 8.10 yet ameed sorry, not had a problem with the few 8.04 I've done though
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: and install it from there
<ameed> and i got the same error
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: what error exactly?
<ameed> sinbox:i will try downloading 8.04
 * _anigma directs Zzeiss to http://linux.about.com/od/lts_guide/a/gdelts18.htm
<Zzeiss> n8tuser: well, you know how you can switch to terminals 1-6 which are TTYs and terminal 7 which is your X session with ctrl-alt-Fn ?  This is the same functionality but from the command line.
<The_Joe_> Ehh
<The_Joe_> Anyone know? No-one?
<tech08> angasule: which downloader do you use, downloadhelper which ive used a lot in windows works, i install it and it seems to be finding the video but when I test it with random video and download it, it just says starting for download but actually doesn't?
<ameed> File cannot be found
<angasule> tech08: I use youtube-dl with youtube
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: so you did try booting from a live cd and then chose the option install ubuntu ?
<usser> Zzeiss, chvt
<usser> Zzeiss, chvt 1 for example
<Zzeiss> usser: That's it!  Thanks!
<tech08> angasule: roger that
<ameed> yes
<ameed> i done that
<Joeseph> Hi. I am attempting to install the drivers for a webcam from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html      I am getting the error:  FATAL you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel  ----  Any ideas?
<usser> Zzeiss, np
<ameed> and same results
<The_Joe_> Anyway I can see an ext3 partition/disk on Windows?
<The_Joe_> A driver or something
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: maybe your cd is damaged ?
<usser> The_Joe_, yes theres ext2 driver for windows although it doesnt work too good
<ameed> No , for sure becouse i tried it on my other laptop
<The_Joe_> usser_, That's just ext2? Or does it work for ext3?
<ameed> and worked
<usser> The_Joe_, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<n8tuser> The_Joe_-> maybe with a cygwin ?
<usser> The_Joe_, ext3 is just ext2 with the journal
<waltereo> ﻿ardchoille , ﻿angasule : Thanks working fine now !!    btw how can you follow all these conversation
<The_Joe_> usser_, Oh ok - thanks, bye
<usser> The_Joe_, so u'll be accessing ext3 partition as if it was ext2
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: the d830 right?
<ameed> Yes it is
<ameed> D830
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: very strange
<angasule> waltereo: I don't :)
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bashca> please  i used  this command  usermod -G10 user1  ?? how can return to default  please ??
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; it seems a bit bleak this guide may help:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual  .. although i have yet to upgrade my 2nd box to 8.10 it has a nVidia 5200.. i'm curious to how well it'll work in the future.
<ameed> C0p3rn1c: what do you recommend
<ameed> ?
<hocem> hello
<n8tuser> bashca-> you can always edit /etc/passwd
<Joeseph> n8tuser: build-essential is already the newest version
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> does /usr/linux/src  exist?
<bashca> n8tuser, but  i can't use    my login to open users&groups manager  ???
<ameed> C0p3rn1c: does it help if i tell you my Hardrive is SATA
<hocem> what is the best package to deal with mp3 format?
<Joeseph> n8tuser: It does not seem to
<bastid_raZor> !mp3 | hocem
<ubottu> hocem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> opps i think its /usr/src/
<mroc> having trouble with connecting a bluetooth printer.  hp c5550 ... device pairing fails in less than a second every time.
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> i think its /usr/src/`uname -r`
<hocem> i have always trouble playing mp3
<Joeseph> n8tuser: /usr/src/ does exist
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: maybe that is the problem, I dunno about sata support on linux
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> well thats where the kernel source is usually put
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: oh no wait, it works
<bashca> n8tuser, ????
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: I've already installed a sata pc, from windows
<n8tuser> bashca-> rather edit /etc/group  to assign a user to a group
<ameed> C0p3rn1c: in the live CD it mentioned something about if the normal installation dont work try to use a Floppy disk , any idea ?
<bashca> ???  how that
<Zzeiss> Hmmm... now chvt N complains "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console".  It worked on previous Ubuntus.  :(
<roca> getting this error with ebox: SSL received an unexpected Change Cipher Spec record. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher) anyone know how to fix this?
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: nope sorry, but I have to go, maybe some other ppl in here can help you
<Joeseph> n8tuser: I think I found part of the problem... "Please note, the default location for the kernel, according to the driver, is /usr/src/linux." and mine is just /usr/src/ .....
<bashca> i just want know what G10 is ??
<ameed> C0p3rn1c: Thanks alot
<n8tuser> bashca-> cat /etc/group to get yourself familiarized, and man usermod
<C0p3rn1c> bastid_raZor: ok thanks, I'll maybe try that later
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: you're welcome
<C0p3rn1c> ameed: pass it forward ;-)
<bashca> n8tuser, root:x:0:bashca
<ameed> will do
<Torrential> I'm having a bit of trouble launching the latest 64-bit desktop edition of Ubuntu on my Dell XPS M1530 laptop. I put the disc in, it loads the boot screen, I say to launch without affecting the hard drive(I already have Ubuntu installed on a partition but I need to rewrite grub to my MBR so I can use it, I dual-boot Windows) and then it just repeats 'EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with
<Torrential> ordered
<Torrential> data mode.' without ever getting past this.
<ameed> sinbox: are you available ?
<bastid_raZor> C0p3rn1c; at the end of that guide it suggests envyNG as a last alternative. it is odd that nVidia is having issues. nVidia seems to have excellent driver support. (or so i thought)
<hocem> amroock is good for ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Does anyone else know of a way to install logitech quickCam connect e 2500 drivers for ubuntu
<ameed> Any body could help with Ubuntu Installation on Dell D830 - am not able to make it work !
<n8tuser> bashca-> so look for group 10
<sinbox> ameed, sorry but I have no experience with SATA, but you said it installed on your other laptop?
<ameed> sinbox: Any idea why Mandriva & OpenSolaris worked smoothly ?
<Torrential> Is there some special boot parameter I need to pass for the Ubuntu live-cd to load up on a Dell XPS M1530? A while ago when I installed it, the 8.04 version worked but the 8.10 version does not.
<mike1504> Help anyone my gnome desktop is super slow in super user mode. gksu gedit or gksu nautilus are so slow a snail would beat them by a mile.  In normal user mode both seem to work fine
<FisherPrice> usser it's working now thank you... now i just need to find out why compiz isn't working. I'll try to sort it out myself first
<Joeseph> I have the windows drivers for this webcam: Is there any way I can use those to help me install the linux ones?
<DVA5912> Is their a graphical interface to LCD proc? IM used to LCD smartie
<ameed> sinbox: i just found out that my Dell D830 is 64 bit
<Torrential> Nobody have any idea why Ubuntu's live-cd would fail to load with the error message EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with
<Torrential> ordered
<Torrential> data mode. Commit interval 5 secs. and just repeat this over and over?
<ameed> sinbox, does this mean i cannot install a 32 bit version ?
<sinbox> maybe it's something to do with how your SATA controller is setup in the BIOS ameed , you can install a 32 bit version on a 64 bit machine
<mocha> Does anyone have a few suggestions for native Linux strategy type games?
<Torrential> mocha: freeciv?
<sinbox> would freecol count mocha?
<usser> FisherPrice, cool
<ameed> sinbox: what do you recommend i should do , you can kill me but not use Microsift Windows again
<mynx38> mocha: openTTD..(trains)
<mocha> Sorry, I don't know what either of those are.  I'm looking for Rise of Nations, Command & Conquer, etc. types.
<white-sheep> !md5sum > Torrential
<Torrential> mocha: Perhaps, BoS Wars?
<ubottu> Torrential, please see my private message
<mynx38> mocha: hehe, sorry ;)
<usser> mocha, ta-spring
<Torrential> white-sheep: The md5sums match. I've tested it before I burned the CD
<sinbox> freecol is colonisation and freeciv civilisation , old amiga games mocha
<white-sheep> Torrential: I have the Dell M1530 too. I installed it without any hiccups.
<usser> mocha, http://spring.clan-sy.com/
<ubuntoil> Hi, is there a kde3 repo in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Torrential> white-sheep: The 64-bit 8.10 desktop edition?
<bashca> any help  please   on usermod -G10 username ???
<white-sheep> Torrential: Yes.
<qcjn> hi, why, often when you open a txt file, or configuration file, it makes another one ??
<Torrential> white-sheep: Did you pass any special boot parameters?
<zoed> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<mynx38> usser: looks cool
<chinoaaa> buongiorno atutti
<mocha> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give them a look :D
<sinbox> not too sure what to recommend ameed as I said I don't really know about SATA at all and even less about 64 bit :)  check if this makes sense to you:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/65235-sata-install-problems.html#post345747
<qcjn> with a home sign
<white-sheep> Torrential: I didn't -- just i8042.nomux=1 for touchpad.
<usser> mynx38, not as good as starcraft 2 but it does the job for me :)
<nonix4> Can you revoke your own group membership/permissions on the fly w/out resorting to root?
<anthony_> hello all
<mynx38> usser: I agree.
<anthony_> wow I have to admit this is pretty cool
<white-sheep> nonix4: I think you're looking for...  Right-click on the file and change permissions?
<anthony_> I have a question about Apache
<Torrential> white-sheep: Yeah, the touchpad issue for the A09 bios version. Well I guess I'll try rebooting and give it another go, otherwise I'll use my 8.04 disc to reinstall grub
<anthony_> it's a newbie question...can anyone help?
<anthony_> way newbie
<n8tuser> bashca-> man usemod
<TwoD> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zoed> ubuntoil: http://dot.kde.org/1225379191/1225397878/1225417809/1225593122/1225770339/
<lwizardl> anyone know of a good mobo that supports 4 PCI-e x16 SLI?
<duffydack> little quirk i would like sorted out... anything o copy from a cd/dvd to home folder does not let me then delete it without a 'sudo' , any reason for this?  apart from the cd/dvd fs being read-only..
<anthony_> ok
<nonix4> white-sheep: no, want to remove myself from the "audio" group
<bashca> n8tuser, i did  but  no result  ??
<n8tuser> bashca-> man usemod  and read the option -G  what does it say?
<Sarai> The sudoku game that came with gnome has suddenly stopped working for me. It was fine this morning but now when I try to open it it brings up the window for a second and then quits. What can I do?
<anthony_> on a ubuntu server I want to be able to "open" up the /var/www directory so I can write HTML from another PC and upload it to the public WWW directory of Apache, how do I go about doing this?
<Sarai> I tried restarting, and reinstalling it
<sinbox> bashca why did you issue that command in the first place and what did it do?
<ubuntoil> zoed: yeah I found that, but is it reliable ?
<ameed> sinbox: thanks
<TwoD> anthony_: open up? As in allow FTP:ing to that folder?
<zoed> ubuntoil: no idea
<zoed> I use gnome myself.
<anthony_> I guess, just be able to upload HTML files
<anthony_> I cannot SCP from my PC to the WWW directory
<ubuntoil> zoed: why, the hell did they choose kde4 ..?
<anthony_> which is what I want to do
<bashca> sinbox, i was  planning  to add my user to wheel group .. ??   but  i guess it was  mistake becuse i
<sinbox> have you ftp access setup for the www folder anthony?
<anthony_> no
<anthony_> should I?
<nonix4> white-sheep: also known as trying to work around the dain bramage called LTS pulseaudio
<Ryou> hi, what is the linux kernel that comes with Ubuntu 8.10
<usser> anthony_, chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME /var/www
<Ranakah> Ryou 2.6.27-7
<anthony_> ahhh.....
<nonix4> or should I say, pulsesilence :-(
<anthony_> ty usser
<usser> anthony_, that may not be secure but it does the job, ask in #lamp about security implications
<peniel> hola
<bashca> lost my power on controlling the users&groups manager and  also  connecting to internet through modem
<peniel> que tal
<anthony_> ty again usser!!!
<sinbox> possibly better setting up ftp access anthony, well, more secure
<peniel> hi usser
<anthony_> now, how do I get to #lamp room?
<TwoD> anthony_: maybe there's a permissions problem. /var/www is owned by root, but you can do like I did and put a symlink in there to your home folder, or just change owner/rights on it.
<streenz> .  /join #lamp
<anthony_> ty all!
<eth01> sinbox: FTP is NOT secure.
<Smegzor> My son has set my gnome screen resolution to the lowest possible setting and I can't fix it using graphical tools.  How do I set screen res in gnome from a console?  I installed KDE fortunately, so I'm in that at the moment.
<usser> anthony_, err sorry not #lamp apparently it doesnt exist
<usser> anthony_, #apache or something like that
<anthony_> it is inside my my small network
<anthony_> LOL
<anthony_> you all are very helpful
<sinbox> OK eth01 it's just what I usually use to edit the sites I look after
<roca> anyone know how to change the ip address ebox looks to?
<eth01> anthony_: wrong channel to lol in
<eth01> sinbox: maybe
<lays> hey there guys
<lays> i have a problem
<zoed> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lays> i cant get 3d antialiasing to work on non-root user
<lays> glxgears is smooth with sudo
<lays> but without it is not
<lays> tried setting -w permissions to .nvidia-settings-rc
<lays> but it didnt work
<lays> after X restart it doesnt work but when i execute nvidia-settings -l (no matter what account from) it starts working for root
<lays> a bit strange
<ameed> sinbox: i have no option for enhanced mode in my bios
<DVA5912> What is a good program for my to use that has a gui for managing my HD44780 LCD screen?
<ameed> sinbox, i will try updating my BIOS
<DVA5912> will lcd_smartie run in linux?
<Ryou> hi, whenever i try to connect to a wireless network (even unencrypted ones) it won't work, and in dmesg it says "AP denied association (code=12)"
<Ryou> i'm using b43 driver, why would it deny association...
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm following this guide at http://www.actionshrimp.com/2008/08/logitech-quickcam-e2500-on-ubuntu-skype/ to install the drivers for a logitech webcam.   When I run the build script for the driver, I get an error message saying "Fatal Error: you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel" ---- any idea what that means?
<MisYogi> hi i have a little problem with my ubu 8.1 - http://kiler129.dlk.pl/error.html
<skorasaurus> !freeagent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeagent
<billybigrigger> how do i run an .sh script? sh blah.sh or ./blah.sh???
<Ryou> hi, i can't access the ubuntu forums??
<Joeseph> Sorry, does anyone know what "﻿you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel" even means?
<ardchoille> Joeseph: are you trying to install vifeo drivers?
<ardchoille> *video
<EightEleven> Joeseph: You can install the kernel source just like you install other packages.
<Joeseph> ardchoille: I believe I am trying to install gspca drivers for a logitech quickcam e 2500
<ardchoille> Joeseph: ah, ok
<Joeseph> EightEleven: Do I need to install my kernel source ? If so, how do I do that?
<EightEleven> Joeseph: You know how to install packages with synaptic?
<unop_> billybigrigger, the latter way is safer
<Joeseph> EightEleven: yes I do.  sudo apt-get install....  etc.
<bonhoffer> xpdf is killing me, i just want to select text from a pdf -- is there a better app on ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get a little help with a Remote desktop connection?
<EightEleven> Joeseph; Ok, then just search for a package with kernel and source in the description.
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: To build/install an out-of-tree kernel module, you *only* need the kernel headers, which should already be installed.
<ardchoille> bonhoffer: evince
<GodfatherofEire> Not quite sure what I'm doing wrong
<Ryou> does http://www.ubuntuforums.org work for ne1 else
<unop_> bonhoffer, there's evince .. and there's acroread from medibuntu
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: So you're saying I shouldn't need to install the source?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ryou: There's a problem at the moment, I believe
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: How can I make sure my headers are installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: If you only want to build the gspca module, you only need the kernel headers.
<sinbox> Ryou works for me.  Is your acces point maybe set to onl;y allow cetain machines to connect rather than the other way around?
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: Try this: dpkg-query -l 'linux-headers*'
<billybigrigger> unop_, ok im trying to run ./windowed_1024x768.sh and its giving me an error  ./windowed_1024x768.sh: 13: ./bin/main_x86: not found  but the /bin/main_x86 exists
<IntuitiveNipple> Ryou: There are proxy errors right now for ubuntuforums
<streenz> I've heard XFCE is "faster" than Gnome, yet on my netbook (1.6ghz Atom CPU, 1.5g ram) they both seem to run the same speed... am I missing something here, or would XFCE only be faster if my RAM usage was lower?
<billybigrigger> unop_, its a graphics rendering from unigine.com im trying to stress test my cpu's gpu's
<bonhoffer> unop_, good text copying in those?
<streenz> er .. higher % used
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: It seems to say that I don't have them installed.  which ones do I install though?
<unop_> !kernel source | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: Do none of them show "ii" in the first column?
<unop_> billybigrigger,  ./bin/main_x86 is not /bin/main_x86
<Steff> Hi guys..
<billybigrigger> so should i edit the script and remove the .
<billybigrigger> ?
<sinbox> streenz, apparently it is faster on most machines but not all, you could always try a window manager insterad of a full desktop for a greater speed gain
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: 5 of them show ii in the first column..... does that mean they are installed?
<unop_> billybigrigger, i dunno really - maybe you should find out if there's anything special to do before running the script or perhaps if the script is to be run a special way
<billybigrigger> unop_, try removing the . in the ./bin/main_x86 line and its the same error, without the .
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: Yes
<duffydack> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<duffydack> oops, didnt see your post ubottu
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: I'll run the other apt-get for the linux-headers-'uname-r' and run it again to see what happens.
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: linux-headers are installed to match each kernel release update so it sounds like the PC has what it needs
<linkmaster03> how do I remove and reload a module?
<streenz> sinbox, I've only ever used Gnome up til now.. would Xfce run faster if all the Gnome-related stuff was removed? ie. will it load/run faster in Xfce if Gnome packages arent installed or are they simply not used when Xfce is run
<unop_> bonhoffer, i know acroread lets you select and copy text - but it depends on the security set in the PDF itself
<ardchoille> streenz: xfce does run much faster without all of the gnome stuff
<allsystemsarego> linkmaster03, "modprobe -r module; modprobe module"
<IntuitiveNipple> linkmaster03: Assuming the module isn't 'in use', you can do "sudo modprobe -r modulename && sudo modprobe modulename"
<ardchoille> streenz: also there are some really nice window managers available in the repos, fluxbox seems to be very popular and I like windowmaker
<pyrophelia> does anybody know of any tools that would let me format a disk in ext4 yet?
<ardchoille> isn't ext4 still beta?
<pyrophelia> negative
<ardchoille> ok
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: That apt-get seemed to get me past my first error, I'll keep working down and come back if I have more problems.
<streenz> ardchoille, is there a way to remove all the Gnome packages and strip it down to just the basic ones needed for Xfce?
<ardchoille> streenz: I'm sure there is, but I don't know how
<ardchoille> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<sinbox> fluxbox is indeed very nice ardchoille I haven't tried windowmaker yet is it nice?
<ardchoille> streenz: ah, loook what ubottu just posted
<ardchoille> sinbox: windowmaker is my favorite, it mimics the NeXT look and feel
<sinbox> yes there is streenz look on www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<streenz> ardchoille, aha thats exactly what I was looking for
<duffydack> you can format to ext4 now...
<Paolo88> hi
<ardchoille> I wasn't sure the !purexfce factoid was in the bot's database, but it's good that I decided to trigger it :)
<duffydack> mkfs.ext4
<sinbox> is there a windowmaker channel on here ardchoille ?
<sinbox> ah yes, found it :)
<duffydack> have done it on a temp partition but cant see any benefit
<Galaxor> Hello.  Does anybody know where I can ask about xmame?  #xmame and #mame don't seem to exist.  I found a #mame channel using google, but it turned out to be a place where people broadcast about warez, not a discussion forum.
<ardchoille> sinbox: I' don't know of one, but there is a nice website that explains some things: http://xwinman.org/
<jin> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ardchoille> sinbox: idk
<duffydack> the ubuntu-restricted-extras has java in
<schooladmin> I have a request
<ardchoille> sinbox:  http://www.windowmaker.info/
<sinbox> there is ardchoille just found it: #windowmaker  strangely enough ;-)
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> sinbox: thanks, I'll make note of that
<radar1976> I need an ssh shell for about 2 mins
<neosimago> So overall, what's the consensus on 4 oh?
<ardchoille> radar1976: this is not the place to solicit that kind of thing
<radar1976> I have locked myself out of my router at home but I'm not at home...
<amnuci> hellooooooooooooooo Nouamea :D:d:d:d
<sinbox> my list of channels to join on connect on freenode is getting stupidly long as time goes by
<amnuci> good :P this is cool, finally here..
<ardchoille> sinbox: hahaha
<amnuci> hello ubunters >:D<
<duffydack> radar1976:   by ip or what
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<radar1976> I need ssh so I can log into my ssh router as it is blocked my IP
<pyrophelia> radar1976, in this channel, that's like asking to borrow a prepubescent boy while dressed in a priests outfit.
<duffydack> get a new ip then... unless you have dedicated, doh
<radar1976> it some how thought that my PPTP was an attack and blocked everthing
<duffydack> or, use TOR
<radar1976> a little hard when I'm 500Km away
<linkmaster03> run really fast
<pyrophelia> radar there are tons of free shell hosts
<radar1976> ssh via tor?
<pyrophelia> just google it
<radar1976> I tryed looking on google for one
<radar1976> hmmm ok...
<radar1976> I was using the wrong terms
<rasecsevla> join #ubuntu-br
<duffydack> so you are static ip then ?
<radar1976> yes
<duffydack> sucks
<radar1976> yeah I know
<imaginativeone> if I reinstall Ubuntu will I lose all of my apps?
<sinbox> !clone | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<duffydack> im sure someone with a vbox install of linux could lend a hand :)
<ardchoille> imaginativeone: the system will be as it was after a fresh install
<duffydack> im not one of em
<imaginativeone> damn, that was an awesome answer
<duffydack> imaginativeone: you`ll lose your apps, until you install em again, but you`ll lose the settings for em unless you have a seperate /home
<radar1976> bah
<radar1976> all the freeshells require time!
<radar1976> no instant free shels
<treyk4> I'm having some problems with the ubuntu 64-bit edition. After starting the liveCD, I get the usual prograss bar, and once it gets to a ceratin point, the loading screen goes away and it goes back to the plain old console, stuck at the point where it says "Starting powernowd...". It won't go any farther than that. I'm using an AMD64 HP. What could be the problem?
<imaginativeone> I just bought a WD 1TB external HD and I'm hoping to store some stuff there...
<imaginativeone> should I move my /home to the external?
<mirak> how can I change easily the daemon launch order ?
<duffydack> off topic:  i tried opensolaris live cd in a vbox, it NEEDED 512 ram, and was dog slow to use.. wasnt impressed..
<redwyrm> what program is used to lock the screen?
<redwyrm> in 8.10*
<Ryou> hi can someone tell me what sudo depmod -a does?
<duffydack> Ryou:  it plays depeche mode -all day
<sergey> Hello everybody! Give me a peace of advice, plase. How do i get a list a the package i have insolled ever?
<GodfatherofEire> Whats a terminal command for logging off a user?
<treyk4> GodfatherofEire: logout, I believe. you may also want to try exit.
<GodfatherofEire> treyk4, thanks
<enzotib> sergey, dpkg -l
<zorrolero> Ryou: man depmod
<sergey> enzotib, thanks a lot!
<GodfatherofEire> treyk4, didnt work, but like, logging off over VNC?
<enzotib> GodfatherofEire, logout a gnome session?
<Ryou> how do i get depeche mode?
<GodfatherofEire> enzotib, yeah, I just wasnt able to view the logout button for some reason, so I just ran sudo init 0 (just VNCing to my desktop)
<sinbox> imaginativeone, make a backup of home ,  there are several tutorials for this on the forums
<enzotib> GodfatherofEire, take a look at man gnome-session-save
<lwizardl> can someone point me in the correct direction for cluster configurations?
<radar1976> ok... not alot of shells have ssh command available
<duffydack> Ryou: sorry, i was kidding :))
<GodfatherofEire> enzotib, thanks
<duffydack> something to do with kernel module dependencies... not too sure WHY you run it, just know you do, when needed
<sinbox> radar1976, pop into an internet cafe and do it from there maybe
<DVA5912> What is a good program for my to use that has a gui for managing my HD44780 LCD screen?
<DVA5912> i would use lcd smartie but plugins dont work
<radar1976> I'm in timbucktoo!
<root32> when i boot into the livecd of ubuntu, i can't visit h33t.com, same when i boot from the harddrive
<zorrolero> radar1976: http://blog.kurthbemis.com/2008/08/25/tools-ssh-over-tor-for-secure-and-anonymous-sessions/
<radar1976> thanks zorrolero however it is for linux.  I'm using a mac client :(
<Steff> Anyone have experience with man in the middle attack?
<D3RGPS31> Steff, that may be a better question for ##linux
<Steff> D3RGPS31, Okay - thanks..
<roca> anyone know how to change the ip address ebox looks to?
<DVA5912> What is a good program for my to use that has a gui for managing my HD44780 LCD screen?
<DVA5912> the reason i say this is because every one ive seen i can only have it siplay system stats. I want to to put my own stuff on it
<DVA5912> like make it display weather or play an animation or something
<zorrolero> radar1976: gcc is not available in your mac?
<radar1976> not this one...I need to get X-code but I don;'t have the leopard laptop, my son is using it.
<IntuitiveNipple> radar1976: Would a temp shell on one of my machines be sufficient?
<DVA5912> their is no one smart on
<D3RGPS31> While I'm on linux my bandwidth is throttled & there are some sites that always time out; http://pastebin.com/mc0f103d has it in detail
<duffydack> DVA5912: explain your problem again........
<DVA5912> What is a good program for my to use that has a gui for managing my HD44780 LCD screen?
<barry> help
<DVA5912> the reason i say this is because every one ive seen i can only have it siplay system stats. I want to to put my own stuff on it
<duffydack> manage what..  more info
<barry> mhm
<DVA5912> like make it display weather or play an animation or something
<DVA5912> i want something like lcd smartie
<duffydack> you want weather, go outside
<krizalid> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DVA5912> so helpful
<DVA5912> i dont even know why i came back to ubuntu
<radar1976> IntuitiveNipple: sure...I only need it for about 5 mins
<fosco_> DVA5912: i can't see the relation between LCD and weather :-?
<IntuitiveNipple> DVA5912: You can't expect someone that just happens to be in this room to know something so specific!
<IntuitiveNipple> radar1976: pvt message me or join #Intuitive (if you aren't registered and are blocked from pvt msg)
<krizalid> i think he wants to put weather info on a keyboard LCD or something
<DVA5912> no but he wanted to know
<sinbox> DVA5912, something like conky?
<DVA5912>  i think im just over worked
<Tiwalun> /msg nickserv register hagre460 dominik.boehi@gmail.com
<hspaans> DVA5912: search for "lcdproc"
<IntuitiveNipple> DVA5912: That doesn't mean he has the answer, just that he wanted to know what your question was :)
<DVA5912> got that
<streenz> DVA5912, google brought this:  "How to control a HD44780-based Character-LCD "   http://home.iae.nl/users/pouweha/lcd/lcd.shtml
<DVA5912> holy crap when i dont wnat anything everyone jumps in
<Hilikus> is it possible to mount blank dvds???
<hspaans> Hilikus: no
<barry> #join quizer
<IntuitiveNipple> DVA5912: sounds like something you should try coding yourself!
<barry> #join quiz
<barry> kurwa
<Ryou> what is ndiswrapper?
<Dvyjones> When doing a backup, I should only need to backup the /home directory, /etc and the HDD files for a virtual machine I'm running?
<hspaans> DVA5912: second time, lcdproc should support a HD44780
<DVA5912> it does. I dont know how though to code stuff to the program if i did id have fun
<duffydack> DVA5912:  you need to explain better what exactly you want.. everyone is guessing
<hspaans> then learn to code
<kholerabbi> Hey I was trying to install ubuntu intrepid on a usb-hdd... unfortunately I broke grub on sda. So I boot from my inbuilt hard drive and get 'loading grub........... ERROR 21'..
<DVA5912> WHERE DO I PUT THE DAMN FILES
 * hspaans goes back to ST5
<DVA5912> im cool now
<francos> ff
<redvamp128> quick question-- anyone had any issues installing and running ies4linux? 8.04 Ubuntu?
<duffydack> redvamp128: yeah, it ran ie
<D3RGPS31> While I'm on linux my bandwidth is throttled & there are some sites that always time out; http://pastebin.com/mc0f103d has it in detail >.>
<duffydack> like what ?
<redvamp128> no side effects?
<Jack_Sparrow> redvamp128, Last I heard #Winehq would not help you if you had used it.
<redvamp128> I have wine 1.1.10
<puppiesRcute> Any one know if i can recover my old install of ubuntu installed it to my new hdd and it will not load up the old install
<redvamp128> still waiting on 1.1.11 to show up on apt
<duffydack> redvamp128:  i run the stable wine from std repos
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, boot a livecd and save your /home to a usb stick
<duffydack> upto date wine from winehq might break stuff.
<puppiesRcute> il try will a 8 gig be big enough
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, You can do it multipole times if not..
<duffydack> i`ll only use new wine`s if i have a prob with something.. try that
<redvamp128> I added the get current version -- just have to run a command to get it to release the wine and grab the new one
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, 8 should be, but only you know how much stuff you have.. 8 gig here would not hold my directory listing
<hspaans> D3RGPS31: solves this your issue? : echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn
<Stormcr0w_> Hello all. I've just recently upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and also installed the kubuntu-desktop packages. At the end of the installation it asked me which display manager I want to use and I selected kdm. After restarting, I logged back on to my Gnome session, but since then, the component with my name and log off/shutdown options on the top right-hand corner has disappeared. Any ideas?
<puppiesRcute> k had so many problems didnt know where to start first  accidentally deleted my windows then my bootloader then installed it again and it stopped my old install from even showing up im blond
<Biovore> gnome logout only works with gdm
<duffydack> Stormcr0w_:  yeah, kdm is kde and gdm is gnome
<D3RGPS31> hspaans: 0 >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormcr0w_, where you login under options you should be able to get back to gdm login
<puppiesRcute> think i need a bigger flash drive i think my old install was 15 gig
<Stormcr0w_> Jack_Sparrow: I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nto> Hiya, I have a lot of rar files I wanna extract. Does anyone know how to write a bash command that'll let it execute unrar -x a001.rar to a060.rar?
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, even if you take the 8 gig dump it into a diff machine and do it twice you will have saved your data
<redvamp128> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<duffydack> nto:  sounds like they are part of a volume set....
<nto> duffydack: they're not.
<redvamp128> that is how you get back your gnome style login
<stovicek> nto: rar x *.rar .
<tripitakit> !cluster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster
<Stormcr0w_> Jack_Sparrow: But even after redefining the display manager back to gdm and restarting, when I log back on to GNOME, I still cannot see the missing component
<hspaans> puppiesRcute: 64GB is becoming cheap
<redvamp128> I ran into that issue -- after installing Kubuntu-desktop
<duffydack> Stormcr0w_:  try adding it to the panel
<puppiesRcute> that might work only prob is the other hdd its on wont let me access it because of permissions
<nto> stovicek: I tried that but that makes unrar say "No files to extract" even though it finds the right archive.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormcr0w_, see hspaans  info
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, permissions are not hard to get around since you have physical access
<puppiesRcute> tried it this blonds stuck though got to read up on it more
<tripitakit> which clustering fits wiht ubuntu? i've little experience with opnemosix and redhat...
<puppiesRcute> tried every way to bypass them
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, a dangerous command is gksudo nautilus.. it will  let you do anything, even if it is wrong..
<Stormcr0w_> Jack_Sparrow: Do you mean duffydack's?
<redvamp128> tried the selection of cmd prompt only -- safe repair mode only then try that command
<Stormcr0w_> duffydack: adding it to the panel? from where?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormcr0w_, yes
<puppiesRcute> tried nautilus couldnt get it to work some error saying would always pop up
<hspaans> Jack_Sparrow: me?
<duffydack> try selecting all the rars and extract here
<duffydack> works for me
<nto> it's not what I'm looking for though
<duffydack> i mean, i just tested it with 3 archives i made
<nto> it'll make a lot of uneccessary directories
<Jack_Sparrow> duffydack, I thought he was trying to write a script to  do it.. and for that he should /j #BASH
<sinbox> puppiesRcute, you tried changing the permissions from a live cd?
<nto> it'll make a dir named a001 a002 and so on with the archive contents inside
<puppiesRcute> but il try later all blows a kiss to every one for the help ;)
<duffydack> well, when i extracted, there were not any dirs
<meoblast001> do i need to restart Ubuntu to start new kernel modules?
<puppiesRcute> tried it all seems like im not good with computers its not my forte
<nto> does your archives contain multiple files?
<Jack_Sparrow> puppiesRcute, You will be fine, there is usually good help around
<stovicek> nto: make sure you use x and not -x as the first is the extract command and second is an exclusion switch
<Stormcr0w_> redvamp128: How did you resolve this?
<puppiesRcute> k i might be back later on most certain about it
<duffydack> no just 1..  the same file, 3 times
<nto> stovicek: aye, if I don't pass in a wildcard it works
<nto> google tells me I'm not the only one having the problem
<D3RGPS31> While I'm on linux my bandwidth is throttled & there are some sites that always time out; http://pastebin.com/mc0f103d has it in detail; God, Zues, Linus, someone solve this :/
<nto> doesn't give me a solution though :<
<nto> oh well I'll just make a quick ol' python script then :<
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, Wired or wireless and have you checked the compatability of your hardware?
<D3RGPS31> wired
<D3RGPS31> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, Realtec by chance
<duffydack> yeah, i see what you mean now... pretty gay considering windows can do it
<D3RGPS31> Jack_Sparrow: no, RealTek xD
<Stormcr0w_> The first time, there was also an error: 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"'
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, encrypted or open network?
<D3RGPS31> Jack_Sparrow: open
<luckyone> I am debating purchasing an ASUS AH3650 (ATI video card) how dumb am I acting by doing that?
<Biovore> D3RGPS31: Could be a IPV6 problem.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<D3RGPS31> Biovore: disabled
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, Did I guess right on realtec card?
<ameed> Hello , Does anyone know how i can setup a mail server on Ubuntu
<D3RGPS31> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, Hold for a sec
<sinbox> ameed, you a spammer?
<D3RGPS31> Jack_Sparrow: wait, "Intel Corporation 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection"
<kholerabbi> "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." this is the error I get when I try and after I try 'grub-install /dev/sda7'............ this doesn't make sense as /dev/sda7 is mounted and contains a /boot directory..................... pleasseee help
<ameed> no
<ameed> sinbox: i have ubuntu server
<ameed> in our office network
<ameed> and we want to see if we can use a mail server on Ubuntu
<harleypig> ubottu: techinically, the p used to stand for perl, but now it stands for perl/python/php
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ameed> instead of paying hosting fees
<LogicalDash> I've got my GNOME session set up to launch Firefox and Thunderbird, but they're not always actually launching. Why not?
<harleypig> oops
<sinbox> was only a joke ameed ;-)
<Stormcr0w_> I have reinstalled the gnome applets, I will try restarting
<justizin> hi folks, my gnome power management prefs are set to suspend when battery is crtically low.  any ideas how to change the threshold?  it seems just to die.
<ameed> sinbox : :)
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, If it were realtek.. Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<ameed> sinbox: Any idea ?
<justizin> ameed: running a mail server is a pain in the butt, and if you put it on broadband versus a backbone-connected network, a lot of mail systems will reject mail from you.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<ameed> right now we have mail.telejood.com
<xteejx> Hey all I'm having problems upgrading to Jaunty alpha
<xteejx> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<xteejx> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<xteejx> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sinbox> !lamp | ameed
<FloodBot1> xteejx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> ameed: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<duffydack> nto: find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar e {} \;  would do it
<xteejx> Sorry guys about the "flood" its 3 lines...didnt see the point in using pastebin
<ameed> sinbox: are you just like me
<justizin> ameed: how many mail users do you have?  honestly, i have moved a lot of my clients to free google hosting, except for mail lists.  perhaps you can find a more efficient hosted solution, or rent a virtual server with ubuntu and run a mail server there - being on broadband is the *biggest* potential problem with what you're looking at doing.
<ameed> sinbox: i mean like a user or you work with Ubuntu
<ameed> :)
<evans> hello, I have a few small, noobish questions about the handling of webcams in ubuntu
<schooladmin> kudos go to IntuitiveNipple  for assisting me on getting my issue resolved.
<ameed> sinbox: This is my plan but first i was worried before we rent a server to make sure we know how to set it up
<nto> duffydack: thanks a lot, I'll use that
<sinbox> mostly a user ameed, I know nothing about mail server I'm afraid except: you want to have it well secured because of spammer hacking it.
<doug3> what is the best version on ubuntu for my eeepc 1000h and how can i get it installed with USB stick
<sinbox> justizin talking about mailinglists what would you recommend for those?
<justizin> ameed: a lot of running a mail system you can only know through experience.
<ameed> sinbox: so you recommend i go for a ready mail server and pay for it instead of this correct ?
<ozzloy> doug3: search for eeebuntu
<evans> doug3: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/28/tips-on-installing-ubuntu-710-to-the-eeepc/
<duffydack> nto:  np..  it`ll extract without paths, just tested
<moijk> Last time I installed qmail + imap server I promised myself I'll walk on hot lava before doing it again.
<evans> hello, I have a few small, noobish questions about the handling of webcams in ubuntu
<joaopinto> ameed, unless you are ready to deal with spam, you would be better server by using the google services
<justizin> sinbox: we use mailman, there are many good f/oss solutions.  i'm looking at moving to 'listen' which is more like a google / yahoo groups style solution, forum and ML hybrid.
<doug3> evans: i dont want 7.10, i want 8.10
<joaopinto> served
<luckyone> ameed: I installed postfix, dovecot, and postfix-admin pretty quickly
<meoblast001> i need some help recording my screen and having it be detected as a webcam.... how do i do this?
<evans> doug3: http://www.eeebuntu.org/index.php?page=nbr
<biggerfisch> evans: ask the questions then
<IntuitiveNipple> ameed: Postfix is pretty useful and easy to manage if you use something like Webmin. Dovecot for IMAP/POP3, procmail for mail-sorting rules.
<luckyone> ameed: you need to make sure you aren't running this off of a cable modem though you will get blocked
<ameed> luckyone: does it have a web interface?
<sinbox> I'll look into thos Justizin thanks
<ozzloy> doug3: eeebuntu.org is based on 8.10
<luckyone> ameed: postfix-admin is the web interfac
<ameed> how can i install it
<justizin> ameed: i suggest learning to run a personal domain or something, you can get a vm around for like USD$20/mo now, don't risk disconnecting everyone at your company from their email.  also, google hosted is free for up to 20 users or somewhat, and offers increased spam protection from postini for something like $6/user/year
<luckyone> ameed: it is not just a install one package and you go
<evans> biggerfish: i have a logitech easycam, it remains undetected by any means i can find, and i have no video0 folder
<Brucevdk> Question, I have a couple of icons I want to install system wide but I want them to install into a seperate icon theme and not hicolor or gnome. At the moment I can only use the icons from that theme if I switch to it. Is it possible to make use it next to my current theme?
<evans> biggerfish: *quickcam
<ameed> i have postfix and webmin
<Wobert> Can anyone tell me what file i need to change in order to change the source for apt ?
<ameed> and sendmail
<ameed> too
<luckyone> I would use postfix over sendmail
<ameed> Apache , MySQL installed on the server
<moijk> wobert: change /etc/apt/sources.list with any editor you want
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > ameed
<ubottu> ameed, please see my private message
<The_Joe_> Can someone give me modelines for a standard CRT monitor?
<Wobert> moijk, ty ftp.debian.org is standart ?
<biggerfisch> evans: go to the ubuntu wiki ( wiki.ubuntu.com ) and search form "webcams". not all webcams are supported
<Wobert> moijk, for ubuntu, i am having trouble upgrading from 7 -> 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_, You need to find ones for YOUR monitor,  you can ruin a crt with the wrong rates.
<justizin> ameed: read a tutorial on configuring it.  it's not easy to do properly.  if you don't want to pay a professional to run your mail system, and you don't know how, please don't make it easier for other people to spam the rest of us, and use a free service. ;)
<justizin> an improperly configured mail system is like an unlocked gun case
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow, I know they work - I had them before I reinstalled just now, I seem to have lost them
<Daejeo> is there any list of compatible Bluetooth Dongles with CSR chip for ubuntu ?
<hansel> The_Joe - check this out... http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Linux+X+xorg.conf+mode+lines+CRT
<luckyone> everyone, thoughts on ATI video cards in Ubuntu? are they still as painful as they used to be?
<moijk> Wobert: no archives.ubuntu.com is on ubuntu
<The_Joe_> hansel, Thanks - I will
<Juhaz> damading even remotely recent crt with wrong modes is highly unlikely, they all have protective electronics
<moijk> wobert: and your favorite country prefix
<ameed> hehe :) ok i was just trying to make a stable mail server for our domain ( telejood.com ) we are using communigate and we pay alot for hosting it , looking for a better cheaper solution
<Juhaz> if it's a museum piece, though...
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_, the point is, there is no one set for any monitor... and guessing with a crt can lead to disaster
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow, The point is - they worked before
<luckyone> ameed: build the server, it isn't hard
<Wobert> moijk, nice, I am trying to use : sudo vim /ect/apt/sources.list
<Wobert> moijk, but its empty ?
<justizin> ameed: yah, i totally understand, which is why i asked how many users you have and if free hosting at google with IMAP and POP and Jabber for 20 people for free would suffice you.
<hspaans> luckyone: there is a lot of progress for ati/amd support, see the x.org site for the latest details
<justizin> if that wouldn't suffice you, we can have a longer conversation, but the answer to your original question is, "please, don't" ;)
<Brucevdk> Nevermind, there's a GTK function to append directories to the search path instead
<moijk> wobert: etc, not ect
<ameed> justizin : we have about 30 users now
<The_Joe_> hansel, Oh...
<Jack_Sparrow> Juhaz, I have seen a few of those museum pieces, expecially from old CAD schools and people still use them because they are  big.. and free.
<Wobert> moijk, lol my bad
<justizin> get ameedisthebest.org and run your own personal email for a year, then tell me you want to deal with it for your company ;)
<hansel> The_Joe - any time... any time...
<CaptWho> say, what are the names of some national chains where i might be able to find a RJ-45 cable tester.  I'm specifically in Madison Wisconsin and I'm not holding out hopes for Best Buy or Circuit City. something like Graybar would be nice,, but there's not one here.
<The_Joe_> hansel, Don't you think I'd search before asking?
<Ryou> hi, how can i get ndiswrapper to load automatically at startup?
<Juhaz> Jack_Sparrow, indeed they do.
<hansel> The_Joe, are you insinuating google doesn't have the answer to this?
<ameed> Ok , lets say i get the domain ameed.com what next do i do ? install postfix-admin and configure my domain etc.. and thats it ?
<denny> ameed: I used fastmail.fm at a previous company, they seemed to have a fairly good service iirc
<The_Joe_> I am
<clouder`grr> in the fast user switcher on the top panel.  How can I remove a user from showing up in there?
<hansel> The_Joe - I will bet you $10,000 USD it does.
<hansel> Give me the exact make and model of your CRT.
<vermont> can anyone tell me how to convert .ogg files. Sound Converter won't do it.
<The_Joe_> hansel, Can't use dollars here
<justizin> ameed: find a tutorial, there are a ton of considerations.  your question reveals a lack of understanding about the underlying challenges.
<The_Joe_> hansel, I don't know - that's why I used standard modelines
<justizin> like, you need to read about what this entails, and then come to us with a question other than "do i just install postfix and bada-bing, i'm in email?" the answer is, yes, probably, but you might also be a bad internet citizen, or have one of a thousand various problems an email system can have.
<Slart> CaptWho: where in the world are you? I guess national chains isn't the same for you as it is for me =)
<justizin> i totally encourage you to learn, just saying, you're basically asking us for permission, not information.  do whatever you want, but inform yourself, please, before you open a relay that johnny spammer can use to drive up my bandwidth and hosting costs. ;)
<T`2> anyone know how to make audio from back ports work? i can only get it to work from the front ports on my PC
<denny> T`2: in that case you almost certainly have a cable not connected inside your machine  :)
<denny> although usually that goes the other way around
<ameed> justizin: Thanks alot guys , am new to Linux and trying to learn - am sorry if i was a pain :)
<evans> Webcam problems, my webcam is detected, lsusb results in Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. Quickcam Messenger Plus
<T`2> dennda, no its a HD audio card.. in windows i can select which ports to select output to
<evans> but no programs see it
<denny> do you know if the rear ports are directly on the motherboard, or mounted on an extender slot?
<T`2> denny* i mean
<denny> ah, so the rear ports work in Windows?
<T`2> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<T`2> denny, yup
<T`2> denny, i see the read ports volume controls in ubuntu too.. but it seems like alsa is using the front ports PCM as default
<T`2> i dont know how to make alsa use the back ones as default
<T`2> basically from hardware point of view, it seems to be like i have two sound cards
<meoblast001> why cant i change settings in Adobe Flash
<meoblast001> for webcam and stuff
<meoblast001> it just crashes
<CaptWho> slart: i'm in madison wisconsin, usa
<The_Joe_> Soooo does anyone have those modelines..?
<D3RGPS31> Bandwidth Throttling & Site Timeout problem; details: http://pastebin.com/mc0f103d
<justizin> ameed: no worry, not a pain, i just don't want to answer "yes" to one of your questions and find you crying in a week, or start seeing spam from viagra@ameedisthebest.com on my servers, in which case I'd have to hunt you down. :-P
<Slart> CaptWho: oh.. can't help you with the shopping then.
<sinbox> ask in #alsa  T`2
<T`2> ah.. ok thanks
<ameed> hehe , i understand
<ameed> I will search more
<sinbox> The_Joe_, if it was working before look for some xorg.conf backup files there usually are a few
<Daejeo> is there any list of compatible Bluetooth Dongles with CSR chip for ubuntu ?
<The_Joe_> sinbox, Yes - on a previous install
<CaptWho> if someone had the names of some national chains, i could research them and find out if one is local
<meoblast001> Flash fails
<justizin> also, if you're going to switch mail servers, plan in advance, drop your DNS TTL to 5min a week in advance for the MX and related records, and come up with a strategy for forwarding mail that may be misdelivered to the old system after the move.  i had a client completely abandon a mail migration because they hired some idiots who basically deleted the CEO's mail and left everyone else without email for 2 days.
<sinbox> ah ok <T`2> sory but no idea then try and look for specs of your monitor
<jim_p> has anyone used lxde?
<eleftherios> I need to install 8.10 in a different language (the whole system language rather than input language). Can I do the whole installation/configuration in English and then switch languages as if I had chosen that language from install time?
<epona_> hi
<Tobberoth> By god, I can't get my Broadcom wireless to work on Ubuntu 8.10..
<justizin> eleftherios: i don't know for sure, but it seems that you may at least have to install additional message catalogs or somesuch.
<epona_> how to access a usb drive which is pluged to an ubuntu server, there's nothing in /media ?
<sidewalk> im having problems with Ubuntu 8.10 running on an Asus EEE Box. I get the following error: Dec 26 22:05:44 liber kernel: [16792.153377] compiz.real[5643]: segfault at 1027
<sidewalk> fba ip 08055c8c sp bfa41fd0 error 4 in compiz.real[8048000+34000]
<sidewalk> Dec 26 22:05:50 liber bonobo-activation-server (dalva-8207): could not associate
<williammanda> hello all
<justizin> epona_: you'll probably have to mount it :)
<sidewalk>  with desktop session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-SEUwm2TGEs: Connection refused
<epona_> justizin: how?
<skyjumper> why might there be more up-to-date packages on the apt source's actual site than are available via apt?
<williammanda> I can't get connected to another computer using Vinagre....any ideas?
<epona_> justizin: there's nothing to do it automatically ?
<epona_> justizin: like a package to install
<clouder`grr> How do I remove a specific user from the User Switch applet?
<justizin> epona_: configuring something to do it automatically is more trouble than doing it by hand.  google: ubuntu disk mount and then google later changing mount to automount ;)
<justizin> you may even have an automounter configured, but, if it didn't work, there is a fail-safe means of mounting the volume, using the mount command, if you create a mountpoint manually, and figure out the device from dmesg.
<mib_qsvzec> can I run a windows VM without X installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > sidewalk,
<justizin> also, maybe ubuntu doesn't like your usb drive's filesystem?  how is it formatted?
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<justizin> mib_qsvzec: a VM? yes.  can you use it on the local computer? no, you would need a graphical program to display the windows GUI, unless rdesktop has started to support framebuffer output.
<mib_qsvzec> I just need to access it remotely
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: but is it also for eee boxes, not only the laptops?
<D3RGPS31> Bandwidth Throttling & Site Timeout problem; details: http://pastebin.com/mc0f103d
<epona_> justizin: thanks :)
<justizin> you should be fine.  access using vnc.
<justizin> or virt-manager remote
<justizin> epona_: nm.
<mib_qsvzec> benefits of VNC over microsoft remote desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk, I understood it was for all eee products.. it is different that the base ubuntu and has tweeks that should work for you
<jim_p> mib_qsvzec, opensource protocol => cross platform
<Karti> Hi all, anyone any idea where the Evolution error logs may be kept? Many thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_qsvzec, Try asking in offtopic..
<Fzang> is there any any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, besides the desktop enviroment? Any at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fzang, that is quite a bit of diference...
<ark_> Fzang: The name? ;)
<mib_qsvzec> ok how would I start the VM and route the remote desktop connection to it?
<jim_p> Fzang, no . kde and gnome is their main difference, they are identical under the hood
<bizkwet> hi, i have installed compiz fusion, checked some boxes, although i don't know how to know that it works :)
<Fzang> so there's no hardware difference, package managing or anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> bizkwet, ctrl  - alt left mouse and move mouse
<Fzang> hardware compatibility*
<jim_p> bizkwet, grab a window from the title bar and bounce it around
<justizin> mib_qsvzec: depends on the vm tech, typically with libvirt there is a vnc server on the host, somehow you can get that data.  put it on the network for rdesktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fzang, there are few instances where one will work and the other wont on the same hardware
<Asterisky> Hi, I have a Win-TV card. anda few Macs. What I want to do is 1. Installl this card under Ubuntu, 2. streem tv from the card to the Macs. Is this possible?
<bizkwet> tnx :)
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: tnx mate :P
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk, hope it helps..
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, what wont work on kde that will work on gnome?
<justizin> virt-manager should be able to connect remotely mib_qsvzec and give you enough to get off the ground.
<pikario> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Asterisky, I would assume it is possible, but out of the scope of ubuntu - support.. perhaps mythtv or one of those
 * justizin has never heard of hardware running X, but not running a particular desktop environment, window manager, etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p, YOu would need to search the logs for people that had something work in one and not in the other.... like I said we see it occasionally but no rhyme or reason to it
<Fzang> jim_p: gnome designed apps probably, I once couldn't get Ark to work in gnome
<Fzang> or are we talking hardware?
<allquixotic> Does anyone know how to set up a local DNS cache? I would like to have a program running locally that will store DNS lookups from the upstream server on my ISP, because the ISP's lookups take 10+ seconds, and they appear uncached... visiting the same site twice consecutively still leads to slow lookups twice.
<Asterisky> What is the most basic gnome you can get?
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow, oh ok
<mortuis99> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jim_p> Asterisky, gnome-core
<blbrown> does anyone have ubuntu on a macbook and connect to wireless broadband ATT, TMOBILE, etc.  Do they work?
<Asterisky> I have it in a vm on a Macbook
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: i have one from Rogers in Canada running on a Lenovo X60, and it works just fine
<hspaans> allquixotic: how does your search domain look like?
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: its my moms eee box :-)
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: i don't know what devices that any of the US provider are offering though
<unop_> allquixotic, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<nitai> whats the easiest way of making my own ubuntu cd , it doesnt have to be live it just needs to be a copy of what im running ( Themes ,WM , Wallpaper , Icons) ?
<blbrown> Asterisky, why a VM?
<jim_p> Asterisky, it only contains gedit, panels, nautilus, metacity, a minimal set of themes and control panel
<benjick_> Hey, i get this when i try to run ioquake "./ioquake3.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" i've installed libopenal but still wont help
<pikario> hi
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: trying to get Ubuntu running smoothly for her, so that she doesnt need to worry about viruses :P
<blbrown> urbanmonkey, I saw one at ATT called USB Att quicksilver?  Shrug.  I wish I could test it in the store first
<unop_> !remaster > nitai
<ubottu> nitai, please see my private message
<CAP5029> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<allquixotic> hspaans: DHCP only gives me one DNS server, and that server responds etc, but it's slow. So it's not trying to contact a server and failing. :) Nice idea though.
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: if it's from Novotel, it SHOULD work
<CAP5029> =0 1240 usuarios
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: most of their devices support a 2.6 kernel
<adrenaline> Anybody know how to unlock users-admin?
<blbrown> urbanmonkey, cool
<pikario> hi
<hspaans> allquixotic: I'm asking about your search domain not your nameservers
<Asterisky> It is in a VM because that way I can test things on it. I am VIP and develope VIP apps so I need to test them
<adrenaline> I can't start it as root adn I don't have change rights as a user
<pikario> coo
<blbrown> urbanmonkey, what about tmobile?  Or is that the same thing
<unop_> allquixotic, you are not obliged to use a particular DNS server. you can use any public dns server
<xurxod> ﻿when I click on the transmission launcher, i get an error message that says: Another copy of Transmission is already running. Usually I would click on the transmission icon on the upper right hand corner of the top panel, but i no longer use a top panel. can someone please help me?
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: http://www.novatelwireless.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74:ovation-mc950d-72-usb-modem-hsdpahsupa-networks&catid=3&Itemid=10
<allquixotic> hspaans: I'm not sure what a search domain is.
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: that's the one that Rogers in Canada offers
<blbrown> urbanmonkey, yea, looks like the att one.  I was shopping for tmobile too.  hmm
<Asterisky> Hi, In Gnome-core, what can I do to get it to autologin and then launch keosk Firefox. I am making a custome cd
<unop_> allquixotic,  grep -i search /etc/resolv.conf
<ark_> xurxod: do you have a notification area in your lower panel? if not, insert one...
<__MAV> Hello everybody !
<hspaans> allquixotic: grep search /etc/resolv.conf
<urbanmonkey> blbrown: i can't give you any more information other then I know the 950D works for me
<hikenboot> hello all how do i get ubuntu server 8.1 to have the same desktop that ubuntu 8.1 workstation has just install gnome-desktop-environment and ubuntu-desktop or is there more to it?
<__MAV> What filesystems does XEN use ?
<jtaji> hikenboot: it's 8.10, just ubuntu-desktop package will do it
<hspaans> allquixotic: and how do you come to the 10+ seconds? do you use dig to measure?
<__MAV> I cannot mount it's root filesystem from my Ubuntu
<hikenboot> so all the desktop features such as adding compiz can be triggered as normal?
<allquixotic> unop_ and hspaans: It lists two domains. It's relevant to mention that my situation is complicated by split tunneling on a VPN. I want to access certain sites inside the VPN over the VPN connection, and all other sites outside the VPN with my raw internet connection. That part works flawlessly; I've checked the routing by asking remote servers what my public IP is, and it indeed splits the tunneling fine.
<sinbox> allquixotic, check opendns
<jtaji> hikenboot: it will be the same except you will still have the server kernel, which is ok
<allquixotic> unop_, hspaans: But my search domain lists first the VPN domain, followed by the NAT domain. Both the VPN's DNS server and my router's DNS are capable of public Internet access, and both are fast if you're directly connected to the respective network.
<Watcht> hi all I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 and used a back up of /var/apt/cache/archive from my previous install to save bandwidth on not having to download em again, i got my packages back but it seems that synaptic shows what is in the archives rather than the repos i have enabled, (i did sudo apt-get update already ;) ) I can still install programs in cmd line but i cant see them in synaptic, anyone have any tips?
<xurxod> ark_: all good. thank you.
<unop_> allquixotic, when you do nslookups against your primary DNS server - are responses fast?
<__MAV> how can I determine the file system type if I cannot mount it?
<Guest27133> whats the name of that program that u can browse web pages in command prompt?
<jtaji> Guest27133: links
<will00> whats a good bittorrent client with a web interface?
<unop_> __MAV, file -s /dev/sdXX
<__MAV>  unop: thank you, i'll try
<Guest27133> ty..........sigh i guess i cant use that until i fix my problem
<justizin1> will00: apt-cache search torrent | grep web
<allquixotic> unop_: What is the command line switch to tell nslookup which dns server to query?
<hikenboot> one last question for the night how do i restart the restriced driver wizard again apparently it didnt install the best restricted driver out of the three available
<onetinsoldier> Watcht: that is.... very interesting. perhaps it a gpg key thing? i mean, i don't know, i would have expected things to be all hunky-dory if i had done what you have
<__MAV> /dev/sdb2: data
<__MAV> /dev/sdb2 data
<allquixotic> unop_: The man page is not very descriptive... a plain old `nslookup www.google.com` is slow, but it's not telling me which DNS server it used.
<unop_> allquixotic, in the nslookup shell ..   server ns1.example.com
<__MAV> not very informative
<D3RGPS31> I can view a website on Mac & Windows but I can't view it on Ubuntu, >.< (http://pastebin.com/mc0f103d)
<IntuitiveNipple> allquixotic: Try using dig @server name
<hspaans> allquixotic: use dig to check, it can give you all the details
<sinbox> Guest27133, it's lynx not links
<__MAV> I've tried fdisk
<__MAV> it says filesystem is Linux
<hikenboot> never mind figured it out
<IntuitiveNipple> _MAV try using vol_id
<__MAV> but I cannot mount it
<__MAV> ok, Ill try
<hagus> When I have tried doing  ... sudo dolphin ... it generates the following error ... sudo: must be setuid root ...
<akorpija> hey guys i want to upgrade my laptop's hard drive, so i'm wondering if anybody knows any programs that can copy both my NTFS and EXT3 and SWAP partitions to the new HD? i don't feel like redoing all my settings ....
<allquixotic> unop_, hspaans: Wow. In the nslookup shell I put in "server 192.168.1.1" (my NAT DNS) and even websites I haven't visited in forever are VERY fast.
<jtaji> sinbox: links and lynx are different programs
<ardchoille> !gksud | hagus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksud
<hagus> What have I done to lose myself as root.
<ardchoille> !gksu | hagus
<ubottu> hagus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IntuitiveNipple> akorpija: use dd for a byte-by-byte copy
<hagus> ty ardchoille :)
<dgarr>  hagus what does this say: ls -l $(which sudo)
<hspaans> allquixotic: check you nsswitch.conf for errors
<Watcht> onetinsoldier: i dunno i mean i have some of the regular repos like community and multiverse and nothing is showing up I'd think that would still show up without gpg keys
<unop_> allquixotic, ok, but what is your current primary DNS server?
<Jack_Sparrow> akorpija, a live cd and the dd command will handle it..
<hagus> ardchoille sounds like TopoftheForest to me :)
<akorpija> IntuitiveNipple, i was looking at that but it seems quite extensive and i think i'd have to re-size these partitions, and it keeps the same UUID's so then i'd have to change those later on manually
<allquixotic> unop_: my primary DNS server is on the NAT, I suppose, because it's the first entry in the list in /etc/resolv.conf -- right?
<allquixotic> err
<allquixotic> s/NAT/VPN
<hagus> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 115136 2008-09-01 14:17 /usr/bin/sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> akorpija, there is no way around dealing with uuids unless you  are not trying to go to a bigger drive etc
<sinbox> ok jtaji didn't know that :) (goes to check)
<hagus> That's the output from what you said, dgarr.
<tet3> This: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#What%20should%20I%20choose%20-%2032%20or%2064%20bit? doesn't mention the AMD Turion 64 that's in ym laptop, but it should work, right?
<onetinsoldier> Watcht: yeah, i don't know, keep asking. i would be interested in seeing if anyone knows what's up there. have you taken a checked out your /etc/apt/sources.list file and made sure it looks ok?
<unop_> allquixotic, that could be the problem - if the VPN DNS server is not set to resolve external domains, it could slow things down - is that the case?
<jtaji> sinbox: also FYI links supports https and lynx does not last time I tried ;)
<akorpija> Jack_Sparrow, yea hmph this'll be an annoying process heh thanks tho!
<__MAV> Tried  sudo vol_id --probe-all /dev/sdb2 but it gives no output at all
<IntuitiveNipple> akorpija: When I copy from one drive to another, I boot the LiveCD and dd from source to destination, then extend/expand partitions on the destination, then remove the source drive, and boot from the new larger drive
<dgarr> hagus: somehow your sudo command is not longer setuid which would show -rwsr-xr-x
<Jack_Sparrow> IntuitiveNipple, He's  gone, but yes I agree.  It isnt that hard to do
<mib_qsvzec> I uploaded a .vmx and a .vmdk to a system with no gui, vmware player is installed, is there a simple way to just run it?
<__MAV> I know that this filesystem is mounted by XEN kernel
<tet3> Will AMD Turion 64 work with 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > tet3
<ubottu> tet3, please see my private message
<__MAV> maybe XEN usese it's own filesystem?
<aoliveira> how do i set the lcd brightness on ubuntu?
<hagus> when I run !gksud or gksud, it says command not found, ardchoille :)
<Watcht> onetinsoldier: thanks for the suggestions :D
<bullgard4> What is the use of the program 'Autorun Prompt' = nautilus-autorun-software %u?
<allquixotic> unop_: Whoa. Now we're getting somewhere! I'm getting a _timeout_ when I try to resolve any Internet-facing host using a VPN-provided DNS server that `vpnc` inserts into my /etc/resolv.conf. But when I ask the very same DNS server to resolve an internal DNS name inside the VPN's network, it's instantaneous.
<allquixotic> unop_: So, to answer your question: Yes, the VPN DNS server is _not_ set to resolve external domains. It just times out.
<jtaji> hagus: it's gksu or gksudo
<hagus> So how do I get setuid to be my sudo command, dgarr?
<meoblast001> how come im getting "mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l: failed to open output video device, aborting." every time except the first time after turning on my system when trying to use that with vloopback?
<hagus> ah ty, jtaji
<Lexvegas> what is the command to change the permissions on a file so that you own it, instead of root?
<hansel> chown
<hansel> if root owns it then           sudo chown YOU:YOU thefile
<Flannel> Lexvegas: chmod
<hagus> I have managed to get it to accept my user (self) as root.
<Flannel> Lexvegas: oh, nevermind.
<__MAV> how can i read the contens of a drive in a hex view
<Lexvegas> hansel, Flannel Thanks!
<__MAV> jut like DiskEditor from Norton Utilities
<__MAV> or like so
<allquixotic> unop_: It seems like if I ask my NAT's DNS to resolve something inside the VPN, I'm gonna get a timeout or error; and if I ask the VPN's DNS to resolve something outside the VPN, I'm gonna get a timeout or error. So I have to choose whether I want to wait for Internet DNS queries or VPN DNS queries?...
<IntuitiveNipple> __MAV: Use dd: dd if=/dev/sdb2 bs=512 count=16 | hexdump -C | less
<aoliveira> how do i set the lcd brightness on ubuntu?
<__MAV> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you
<bizthepirate1> Ok, I followed the ubuntu wiki entry on GRUB so I could boot into my Vista install, but when I select the option in GRUB, my computer just restarts
<dgarr> hagus:  don't know -- it's a real problem as the root account does not have a pw and you need setuid sudo to do root tasks.  do you know how the permissions on sudo were altered?
<jagggy> ey guys, any could tell me how to open gnome's image viewer with the cli?
<dacerd> gthumb I believe
<IntuitiveNipple> __MAV the "count=" is the number of blocks of size "bs=" bytes to show
<jim_p> aoliveira, on which laptop?
<aoliveira> jim_p, acer 5100-5195
<aoliveira> ops
<__MAV> ok, it works
<aoliveira> 5100-5196
<__MAV> thank you
<FloodBot1> aoliveira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stormcr0w_> Hi everyone. I've got Ubuntu 8.10 (upgrade from 8.04). I have just installed kubuntu-desktop. At the end of the install, I selected kdg as display manager. After restart, I logged back into gnome, not kde. Gnome threw an error message: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". I have lost the user switch applet and cannot get it back.
<Tobberoth> hansel: Thank you SO much for the help! Now it works fine :D
<hansel> good to hear Tobberoth.
<aoliveira> jim_p, 5100-5196
<alex_mayorga> hi, ubuntu boot option disappeared from GRUB, now only memtest+ and XP are present, can anyone please assist?
<gandhii> jaggy:  look at the settings for that link in the main menu preferences screen..   or check where the file is in synaptic
<jim_p> aoliveira, please show me a url of the laptop specifications
<anxiolytic> I have an AMD 9850 (quad core, X4, Phenom). What motherboard would you guys recommend for max stability/performance with Ubuntu?
<hagus> I was trying to install Eclipse PDT and the instructions in some tutorial required to change a directory under /etc/eclipse and to root, I added my own username - thought it would only apply to that directory.
 * hagus is an idiot
<Stormcr0w_> I have switched the display manager back to gdm, but the splash screen at startup is still kubuntu. The system still fails to remember the login screen I select. I have reinstalled gnome-applets and the fast-user-switch-applet, but still no joy. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Flannel> Stormcr0w_: How did you switch your display manager back to gdm?
<hansel> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<jim_p> anxiolytic, a non asus one. i would go gigabyte + an nvidia vga for trouble less configurations
<aoliveira> jim_p, is it so important?
<hansel> Stormcr0w_: so you mean to say it's still using KDM instead of GDM?
<dgarr> hagus: what does this say: ls -l $(which sudoedit)
<Stormcr0w_> Flannel: I did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<aoliveira> jim_p, it boots with the brightness at max
<anxiolytic> jim_p: I always thought Asus was linux-friendly. All my mobos have been Asus so far
<Jack_Sparrow> aoliveira, I too like nvidia and gigabyte mb's
<jim_p> aoliveira, well yea, unless you can find me the module yourseld
<anxiolytic> jim_p: thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into gigabyte
<Flannel> Stormcr0w_: alright, and you still get kdm as login? or just the splash screen for kubuntu?
<knuck887> so i'm' new to ubuntu. i'm not sure how it works or how to use it
<jim_p> anxiolytic, asuses are bios unfriendly
<asterslash> i'm having issues in firefox in ubuntu 8.10 with cookie sessions, especially google. tried creating a new profile and even erase all google cookies
<Jack_Sparrow> aoliveira, I have a bunch of microStar which work but take a tad more convincing
<hagus> dgarr: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 115136 2008-09-01 14:17 /usr/bin/sudoedit
<Stormcr0w_> Flannel and hansel: I think it is only the splash screen before the login screen, which is not a big problem, to be honest
<Jack_Sparrow> asterslash, WHich version of firefox and how was it tinstalled
<kikokos> hi
<aoliveira> jim_p,  lspci -k ?
<hansel> Stormcr0w_: that isn't GDM... that is your bootsplash screen.... it's a GRUB config change
<jagggy> any could tell me how to open gnome's image viewer with the cli?
<kikokos> i cannot find it in google ,how to list computers in lan?
<jim_p> anxiolytic, however, i did go for an asus on my latest build because i could not find a proper mobo with onboard nvidia
<Tobberoth> Is it possible to change the language of Ubuntu to only affect the interface, not the terminal/keyboard etc?
<anxiolytic> jim_p: Alright. Well the main problem is that I'm on a tight budget. I'm trying not to exceed $300 for CPU/RAM/Mobo and FHS. Right now I'm looking at no more than $100 for the mobo, and I'll meet the budget beautifully (with shipping)
<Stormcr0w_> the biggest problem is (a) I cannot get back the lost applet (b) I cannot get gdm to remember the login screen I select
<Flannel> Stormcr0w_: that gets changed separately, update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<ddgoose> happy religion neutral seasons greetings all !
<supertanker> Is there any way to see what the permissions of a file are in the ocmmand line before I try chmodding?
<supertanker> command*
<aoliveira> i can fix the brightness with the dimmer level
<kikokos> ie computer/ip/ info that is on or off
<asterslash> Mozilla Firefox 3.0.5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org, previously installed with ubuntu
<kikokos> ?
<jim_p> aoliveira, how about the m3n ?
<hansel> supertanker - ls -alh thefilename
<kikokos> could anybody tell me
<kikokos> ?
<aoliveira> but i would like the ubuntu keep my brightness on boot
<jim_p> aoliveira, can i pm you?
<supertanker> hansel, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<allquixotic> knuck887: Welcome to #ubuntu. Most of us here are users like yourself with varying levels of expertise. Did you have a specific question?
<hspaans> anxiolytic: try the intel atom boards, the 330 is about 80 euro
<jagggy> any could tell me how to open gnome's image viewer with the cli?
<hspaans> jagggy: eog
<jagggy> ty hspaans
<phackett> hi
<sidewalk> does anyone here run Ubuntu 8.10 on an Asus eee box?
<asterslash> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean ?
<jim_p> aoliveira, anyway, look for your laptop in gentoo wiki. it has any little detail you can set and how to set. tell me if you have questions
<anxiolytic> hspaans: needs to work w/ AMD 9850, I'd rather not get intel even if they do support amd cpus
<bad-wire> knuck887, you have any problems or..?
<phackett> can ubuntu be run in text mode?
<asterslash> phackett, of course
<jim_p> phackett, sure. ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> asterslash, Just asking which version and how it was installed.  If it was upgraded from  the firefox site and compiled yourself etc.
<sidewalk> phackett: ctrl alt F-keys
<asterslash> jim_p, not just server :P
<jim_p> asterslash, what else?
<asterslash> Mozilla Firefox 3.0.5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org, previously installed with ubuntu
<phackett> And how is this done?
<dgarr> hagus:  you could probably get perms right by booting from a cd in rescue mode, mounting your partitions, and then changing permission on the sudo file: chmod 4755 /mntpoint/usr/bin/sudo   etc.  but you may have altered perms on many files accidentally
<aoliveira> jim_p, do you know what thing on boot sets the brightness to max?
<asterslash> jim_p, any version without x
<Tobberoth> phackett: ctrl + alt + F3 for example
<allquixotic> phackett: if you've already installed a graphical Ubuntu version, you can add the option "single" to the kernel command line in GRUB which will get you to a text-mode environment at boot time.
<Flannel> phackett: What do you mean?  You want to install ubuntu without a GUI? or what?
<hagus> OK - ty dgarr - I appreciate your help
<Flannel> allquixotic: No, that's a bad idea.
<Stormcr0w_> Flannel: thanks, I will have a look there to change that. Any ideas about the lost applet?
<hagus> Thanks to you too, ardchoille :)
<asterslash> Jack_Sparrow, Mozilla Firefox 3.0.5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org, previously installed with ubuntu
<aoliveira> can i recompile the kernel by myself?
<Flannel> !kernel | aoliveira
<ubottu> aoliveira: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dgarr> hagus:  good luck
<hagus> ardchoille: In Gaelic, your nick means the Height of the Forest.
<hagus> ty dgarr.
<allquixotic> Flannel: Dropping to a TTY with ctrl+alt+F# can sometimes corrupt the display due to user modesetting Xorg drivers being buggy, this is very common. So I wouldn't recommend that any more. In single mode you don't get all those daemons starting which mostly only pertain to GUI programs in the first place.
<jim_p> aoliveira, please have a look here          http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Acer_Aspire_1353
<jim_p> aoliveira, Screen brightness changes work, however shortcut buttons and volume controls do not.
<jim_p> aoliveira, i know its not the same model, but its still acer
<Flannel> allquixotic: No.  Single user mode is always a bad idea for a regular textmode install.  You're droppedto a root shell.  Please don't recommend idiotic answers to people's questions.
<Tobberoth> I really can't stand Swedish menues in software etc, but I need Swedish support in the terminal etc... how can I change just the interface to English?
<hspaans> anxiolytic: that is 125W vs 8W  and about 170 euro, that is a big chunck of your $300
<Yownanymous1> woohoo
<svcd> anybody get a cell phone to connect to the phones internet with the eee pc . It works almost automagically with my desktop ubuntu but not the eee
<Yownanymous1> people actually talk in this room
<hansel> we dont talk but we often type
<Yownanymous1> well
<alex_mayorga> how do I regain ubuntu boot option? after a power outage only memtest+ and XP show on GRUB
<hansel> :P
<jim_p> Tobberoth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales                  maybe?
<svcd> not to me
<Yownanymous1> my current experience with IRC
<Flannel> Yownanymous1: This room is just for support, if you're looking for chatting, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<svcd> :-)
<Yownanymous1> total virtual silence
<Yownanymous1> no I'll actually talk about ubuntu
<Yownanymous1> that was just the little end of a rant
<asterslash> Jack_Sparrow, Mozilla Firefox 3.0.5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org, previously installed with ubuntu
<anxiolytic> hspaans: 8gb of ocz RAM for $20, cpu is $147, and fan/heatsink is $40. I have around $100 left for mobo and I'm set
<jim_p> has anyone used lxde?
<Flannel> Yownanymous1: Even talking about Ubuntu belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is purely a support channel (not a discussion channel, etc)
<Tillotson> jim_p: yes, it's nice
<Tillotson> jim_pused it for a while on arch
<sidewalk> does the eee-guys have an irc channel?
<hspaans> anxiolytic: 125W is still too much in power consumption for my taste
<l337ingDisorder> Hey can anyone tell me how to make it so when I double-click the titlebar of a window, it maximizes/restores instead of rolling up/down ?
<asterslash> sidewalk, #ubuntu-eeepc
<anxiolytic> hspaans: same.. what cpu would you recommend instead?
<Tenkawa> Is there any way in 8.10 with NetworkManager/ath5k to disable connection attempts to non configured AP connections?
<Flannel> l337ingDisorder: If you go to windows in your preferences, theres an option for that.
<vpew> how do you extract file x into folder y anyone?
<Stormcr0w_> Is there a way to manually restore the lost gnome applet to the applet bar?
<svcd> samsung phone plugged in with a usb cable in ti my ubuntu desktop will give me a cdma internet connection but will not work on eee pc using ubuntu
<Tenkawa> I don't want it to even try to scan for AP's
<l337ingDisorder> Flannel: Yeah I have that set to "Maximize" but it's still rolling up/down
<hspaans> anxiolytic: 4850?
<allquixotic> Flannel: Please don't call an answer idiotic which has merits. If you've read up much on the debate between root shell access and running 'sudo', you'd know that it can be argued both ways. Just because you have a strong opinion in one direction doesn't warrant that kind of tone. Community support isn't a one-right-answer venue; for that, people contact Canonical directly.
<turno> Anyone know of a packaged vlc that supports mp3 encoding?
<hansel> vpew - tar -zxvf thefile.tar.gz /over/here
<asterslash> i'm having issues in firefox in ubuntu 8.10 with cookie sessions, especially google. tried creating a new profile and even erase all google cookies
<Tenkawa> there a ubuntu-acer/aspire one channel on freenode too?
<svcd> how about an ubuntu eee irc channel?
<Flannel> allquixotic: Please follow the guidelines of this channel, that includes not giving out bad/dangerous answers.  Single-User mode is not a valid answer to "How do I get command line Ubuntu".  There are a few better (and certainly less dangerous) methods.
<asterslash> svcd, , #ubuntu-eeepc
<Yownanymous> isn't it a bit of a pee off when you see that the inspiron mini 9's ubuntu model only comes with 8 gig compared to the windows version's 16?
<svcd> ty
<asterslash> Tenkawa, #onelinux (all distributions, on Ubuntu servers
<hansel> Tenkawa: you can configure that in modprobe.conf in /etc I believe for your wireless adapter... you can set a default network and disable it to scan for others.
<Tenkawa> hansel: oooh...
<Tenkawa> hansel: thank ya
<Yownanymous> I got the Windows version just for the extra memory but I'm gonna dual-boot it with ubuntu probably
<Tenkawa> didnt think about module load time parms
<robo3> hello
<Tenkawa> modinfo here we come
<asterslash> i'm having issues in firefox in ubuntu 8.10 with cookie sessions, especially google. tried creating a new profile and even erase all google cookies
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can help me get ubuntu back as a boot option on GRUB?
<ZxPwn> anyone know why on fresh ubuntu 8.10 "bridge-utils" cannot be installed via apt ?
<cn28h> alex_mayorga, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hansel> Tenkawa: I believe in /etc/modprobe.d/options you can put options YOURDRIVERHERE associate=0
<alex_mayorga> cn28h: I need to get back on an ubuntu session, right?
<Tenkawa> hansel: excellent.. thanks. much appreciated
<alex_mayorga> only options I have now are memtest+ and XP
<ZxPwn> it can't find it
<asterslash> alex_mayorga, if you cant use supergrub
<cn28h> alex_mayorga, booting from a livecd would be sufficient.  From there you can mount your ubuntu install and edit the grub config
<ZxPwn> what source is it in?
<ZxPwn> i mean repo
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: You only have windows and memtest?  That is odd.  Do you remember where your linux is (what partitions, etc)? We can do it from the grub menu.  Actually, you'll likely need a liveCD anyway.
<crashsystems> Does anyone know if it is possible to create a VM in VirtualBox on Ubuntu, and have that same VM available to each user?
<alex_mayorga> I tried supergrub but didn't help
<asterslash> i'm having issues in firefox in ubuntu 8.10 with cookie sessions, especially google. tried creating a new profile and even erase all google cookies
<alex_mayorga> already tried to fix grub using alternate CD didn't help either
<hansel> asterslash: whats happening?
<cn28h> alex_mayorga, just a regular livecd should work fine.  Did you try mounting your ubuntu install and then looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, ubuntu would be on hd0,1 can you help me boot from GRUB commandl please?
<Tenkawa> cheers all
<asterslash> hansel, my session expires after exit firefox and i have to login every time
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Yeah, Do you have a liveCD?
<asterslash> hansel, checked google cookies and they are not set to expire
<hansel> asterlash - you probably have Firefox set to erase them?
<meoblast> how do i unmodprobe?
<supertanker> So if I have a computer that has a *dialup modem* and I want to use it as a gateway, how would my routing table look?
<asterslash> hansel, no
<asterslash> hansel, checked setting too
<cn28h> meoblast, as in remove a module? modprobe -r or rmmod
<crashsystems> modprobe -r
<hansel> Edit -> Preferences -> Privacy tab ... can you just verify real quick one more time?
<asterslash> hansel, sure
<meoblast> cn28h: FATAL: Module vloopback is in use.
<meoblast> cn28h: i just want to stop using it
<supertanker> Oh, wait.
<supertanker> Nevermind.
<meoblast> cn28h: so that i can restart it fresh
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, cn28h, LiveCDs won't go on my system bug# 146706
<cn28h> is this Xen?
<asterslash> hansel, accept cookies as well as accept cookies from3rd parties is checked
<asterslash> hansel, and keep them until expire
<meoblast> cn28h: is what Xen
<hansel> asterlash - how about the setting in Private Data?
<cn28h> meoblast, was that with modprobe -r or rmmod? I like rmmod because it tells you what modules are blocking you from unloading something
<hansel> down near the bottom of that configuration panel...
<hansel> can you go to its details and make sure you dont clear them out?
<sdlwof> i upgraded my ubutnu, now kernel buffer goes beserk with sda errors and I/O block errors when i hook up my phone to access the memory card contents.. never did it with the 7.x versions....usb driver problems?
<meoblast> cn28h: modproble -r... one sec
<_MAV> Hello again everybody ?
<_MAV> !
<Joelito> hi all, does any one know the release date for ubuntu 8.10.1?
<meoblast> cn28h: same error for both
<cn28h> k
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Alright.  The only thing we need to know is which version kernel you've got.  Which we can determine from within the grub menu.  Reboot, and at the grub menu hit 'c' (to get to a grub console)
<asterslash> hansel, clean personal settings not checked and ask before erase checked
<Flannel> Joelito: There won't be a point release for 8.10, only LTS releases have point releases
<_MAV> How can i specify the runlevel in the GRUB menu
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, thanks, rebooting as of now, really appreciated
<meoblast> cn28h: the main reason why is because i have to restart my comptuer everytime i want to run this specific script i have.. and i dont want to have to anymore
<Joelito> Flannel: ow >.< thanks
<_MAV> what parameter shuold I add to vmlinuz or whatever
<Flannel> _MAV: What are you trying to do?
<hansel> asterslash - k... googling for something... hold.
<cn28h> meoblast, lsof /dev/video*
<_MAV> I'm trying to login to console
<meoblast> cn28h: cuz it gives me mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l: failed to open output video device, aborting.
<_MAV> without going to x server
<meoblast> cn28h: the script works on /dev/video1
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, I'm at grub>
<cn28h> is something else using /dev/video1?
<meoblast> firefox 7738 braden   67u   CHR   81,0      12242 /dev/video0
<_MAV> but i have no access to X servers configuration
<sdlwof> http://pastebin.com/m13d8aff3  it's gotta be a USB driver problem....
<cn28h> meoblast, hm, you may have to close firefox then to unload the module
<meoblast> cn28h: =( the script still keeps breaking
<meoblast> cn28h: mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l: failed to open output video device, aborting.
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Alright, type (no quotes) "null (hd0,1)/vml" and then hit tab, we need to know the version number after one of the vmlinuz- entries
<cn28h> meoblast, did it work before?
<ZxPwn> Err. What repo does "bridge-utils" come in? I can't install it! Just gives me can't find it
<meoblast> cn28h: the only way i've found to get this to work is to restart my computer
<cn28h> hm
<meoblast> cn28h: yes it works.... only once per ubuntu session
<ZxPwn> What repo is bridge-utils in guys?
<meoblast> cn28h: thats a problem because im debugging the script to work with my whole screen
<Flannel> !info bridge-utils | ZxPwn
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mike1504> Help anyone Gnome applications move like a snail in gksu, but they move normally in normal mode
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: Error 15: File not found :(
<Jack_Sparrow> mike1504, You should be using root to run gui apps  in  a very limited way
<cn28h> meoblast, well, once nothing is left using /dev/video* can you unload the module?
<ZxPwn> Flannel, i can't find the package =/
<meoblast> cn28h: this is the script http://rafb.net/p/ctuILV17.html
<jim_p> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meoblast> cn28h: yes i can
<Flannel> ZxPwn: It's in main. Are you connected to the internet?  pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<mike1504> Jack_Sparrow it is very limited as I can't wiat long enough to do the work I need to do
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Alright.  Try some other hdX,Y combinations.
<cn28h> meoblast, but even after that your script fails?
<meoblast> yeah let me try again
<meoblast> to make sure
<levidos> i have a very annoying problem... when using bittorrent for an hour my wireless network disconects and i cant reconnect until i reboot my computer. init.d/networking restart is not working, nor ifconfig wlan0 up then down...  are there other ways to restart my wireless card?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: got lost+found var media etc cdrom bin boot dev home initrd lib mnt opt proc root sbin srv sys tmp usr on hd0,1
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Actually, type this: "find /vmlinuz"
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Oh rigt. srory
<Jack_Sparrow> levidos, You sound like another happy comcast customer
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: null (hd0,1)/boot/vml (then tab)
<meoblast> cn28h: strange... now the script is hanging
<cn28h> hm
<levidos> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is hardware related, and I don't want to restart my computer every hour. any suggestions?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: only memtest86+.bin and grub under /boot :(
<meoblast> why cant they make programs that do this for me
<cn28h> meoblast, perhaps there's a cleaner way to make the recording end, rather than use SIGTERM?
<meoblast> make me hack all this stuff
<sigterm> er
<meoblast> what about SIGTERM?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there a easy way to set up file sharing to a windows box?
<sigterm> i dont like being used :P
<Jack_Sparrow> levidos, Verify your hardware compatability and see if others have the same problem
<cn28h> ;P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i am totally samba newb and it looks confusing.
<sigterm> hehe
<cn28h> meoblast, your killall
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd, please see my private message
<meoblast> cn28h: oh
<meoblast> cn28h: all the other ways are more messy
<levidos> Jack_Sparrow: i had the problem on windows, too.
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: That's.... interesting.  Certainly not good.  You (apparently) don't have any kernels?  Is there no liveCD (maybe not a recent one, but something ese) you could boot to, so we could see exactly what all is/isn't there?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ta.
<Jack_Sparrow> levidos, If you had not noticed, this is not windows.  THere are many devices made just for windows that have no support in linux
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: under grub there's device.map stage1 stage2 e2fs_stage1_5 fat_stage1_5 jfs_stage1_5 minix_stage1_5 reiserfs_stage1_5 xfs_stage1_5  default installed-version menu.lst and menu.lst~
<Jack_Sparrow> levidos, If you had /have the same problem on both OS's then your hardware is suspect.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<meoblast> cn28h: these are the days i wish i had Windows
<Flannel> ZxPwn: And after the update, can you find it? `sudo apt-get install bridge-utils` gives what error?
<terli> meoblast : never wish evil apon anyone, not even yourself.
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I seem to be able to get a prompt using rescue on an alternate CD does that help?
<ispy_> Anyone know of a good place to find a list of extra Repositories I might be interested in?  Other than of course enabling the additional repositories within Intrepid.
<bdelin88> server chat is empty so i am coming here, does anyone know how to set up a ventrilo on ubuntu server?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: right, that's normal.  But under /boot, we need kernels.  Do you remember if you installed wth a separate boot partition?
<sony> i habe a notebook with an intel gma 965 (x3100) grafics card. if i plug in an external monitor i cant set the internal tft as the primary monitor. any idea?
<meoblast> terli: then can you help me screen record into a virtual webcam?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, all the ubuntu stuff was on one partition
<levidos> Jack_Sparrow: i know that my hardware is wrong. my question is if there is a command that disables and then reenables a device. (reset)
<ZxPwn> Thanks Flannel haha, it fixed it!
<terli> well
<terli> let me see here
<terli> screen recording?
<koshar1> ispy_ additional repos really come down to what apps you require
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Thats what I assumed.  But... no kernels?  That's... just strange.  What were you doing when this happened?
<koshar1> levidos would rmmod and modprobe be of use?
<terli> xvidcap is to capture yourscreen
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: power outage
<meoblast> i dont care how long i live anymore
<meoblast> i'll let myself stress
<levidos> koshar1: i;m gonna google it to see how it works. thanks for the answer.
<meoblast> i cant stop it anyways
<meoblast> why is my name meoblast
<terli> !xvidcap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap
<terli> http://linuxreviews.org/man/xvidcap/
<meoblast001> terli: here are the hacks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901612
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: can you guide me on rescue mode using Alternate?
<terli> try installing gvidcap
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Power outages shouldn't erase entire folders of files.  Although I suppose stranger things have happened.  What were you doing when the outage happened?
<terli> oho you want to share it online
#ubuntu 2008-12-27
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I left the system updating overnight if I'm not mistaken, just coming back from the Christmas break to a non functional ubuntu :(
<terli> meoblast001 : have you tried webcamstudio?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: I've unfortunately (or fortunately?) never used the rescue mode on the alternate CD.  So I'm not familiar with it at all.  I'll see if I can find anything on the internet about it, and you can ask any questions you may have about it (I get X, Y, and Z, as choices, what do I want?)
<meoblast001> terli: i have it installed but dont know how to use it to screenrecord
<rraj_be> i need a small help iiin formating my new 64 GIB pen drive.           could any one of u help me please
<rraj_be> this is the error i get now  when i try to formate
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: so no hope from the grub promt then?
<chema> hola
<rraj_be> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<sidewalk> how do i turn off randr from gnome?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: No, you have no kernel to boot to (apparently)
<koshar1> terli i prefer recordmydesktop
<koshar1> rraj_be whats the prob
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: If you were updating... it sounds to me like it was less the problem of the power outage, and more that somehow you removed all of your kernels.
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: since update-grub ran (and rewrote the menu.lst) without any of them
<rraj_be> i cant formate or create a disk label for my new 64 GIB pen drive koshar1
<Org-Mode> meoblast001: you might also try gtk-recordMyDesktop
<levidos> how can i list all the loaded modules?
<meoblast001> Org-Mode: thats part of the problem.
<mrunagi> how do i download missing shared libraries
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: that would be real weird,but then I can manage to break anything
<Org-Mode> meoblast001: what bout istanbul?
<hspaans> mrunagi: missing shared libs?
<meoblast001> Org-Mode: well... its not that... its the program that has to work with it
<malavar> hmm i dropped my laptop now the hd wont boot :(
<mrunagi> x wont start because it says that it cannot open libxdcmp.so.6
<koshar1> rraj_be using gparted? btw 64 gig is a lot for a usb drive, its not a chinese knock up is it?
<mrunagi> so im trying to find it
<malavar> anyone know if fsck can help fix the problem? ubuntu boots then hangs
<Awsoonn> What are some of my options for watching digital HD cable tv on my linux box? I have charter Cable. Or is there even a way?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: It is real weird, but it... sort of makes sense (as in, that would be one way we could get to this state).  If we could get a live system, we could read the dpkg logs and see.  And we can also likely extract a kernel deb and work our way to a working system again.
<tclduh> hi all.  I know how to suspend a process using Ctrl-Z, but is there a way to run a process in the background without suspending it, so i keeps working?
<rraj_be> yes ia m using gparted
<levidos> malavar: try hdd regenerator. it repaired my hard drive once, after dropping it.
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: trying "Rescue a broken system" in the alternate CD
<Flannel> tclduh: ctrl-z, then bg %X where X is the number (`jobs` will list the numbers)
<n8tuser> tclduh-> add &
<Org-Mode> meoblast001: ah, well the only prob i have with screen recorders in linux is getting it to record sound, the video comes out pretty nice though
<tclduh> Flannel: ty!!!
<tclduh> that's easy!!!
<Flannel> tclduh: you can start something in the background with `foo &` (will start foo in the background)
<rraj_be> but i dont know is it chanises or not . .one of my friend asked help to me in formating that koshar1
<hspaans> mrunagi: you did some manual installing or so?
<Flannel> tclduh: You may also want to look into GNU Screen
<tclduh> so cool
<mrunagi> i did a dist upgrade
<Flannel> tclduh: and then you can re-foreground them with fg %X
<onetinsoldier> and ctrl-s
<koshar1> rraj_be there are fake usb keys round that report that they are a LOT bigger than they actually are...
<hspaans> mrunagi: sudo apt-get install libxdmcp6
<rraj_be> hm .........really koshar1
<hspaans> mrunagi: you may want to check if your dist-upgrade was succesful
<koshar1> rraj_be iam not saying this is the case but just to be aware of the possability.
<rraj_be> what can we do to detect taht
<rraj_be> or to use taht
<rraj_be> ksw:
<rraj_be> koshar1:
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> any way to detect that
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I can "Execute a shell in /dev/sda2" on "Execute a shell in the installer environment", what to pick?
<koshar1> rraj_be i friend bought back a handfull of sony knock up usb drives that clamed to be 16g but upon poping the package it was discovered they only had 256mg of flash.
<mrunagi> hspaans: when i tried install libxdmcp6 it said it was the newest version
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: The former
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I already try to "Reinstall GRUB" with no success
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: GRUB is working fine, it's not a GRUB issue.  The issue is you have no kernels.
<rraj_be> how to detect that koshar1
<koshar1> rraj_be other than opening the package, try to format small partitions and progressively make them bigger untill it wont format
<hspaans> mrunagi: then this file should exist /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
<rraj_be> ok
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: this is a 8.10 Alternate CD? or 8.04?
<aka-> yo for an ubuntu install on my desktop how much space should I use for swap?
<rraj_be> i will try it
<outofthemadness> hey folks. I tried to use double screens for a while but that breaks compiz. I'm trying to re-enable compiz, but I don't know what configuration file I need to edit. Anyone know?
<sfer21> Hello again everyone. I'm having a really big problem with gnome, when I login it shows the normal screen for a few seconds, a terminal and then logs out - yet logging into kde is fine. I got it to work again just then, but upon logging out and logging back in again, it stopped working! Can anyone help?
<onetinsoldier> aka-: i would make it the same size as the amount of ram you have
<hspaans> mrunagi: are you sure the dist-upgrade was succesful?
<aka-> thanks onetinsoldier
<aka-> 2GB
<onetinsoldier> aka-: sounds good. you're welcome
<meoblast001> mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l: failed to open output video device, aborting.Capturing!
<meoblast001> why?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I think is 8.10
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: Might even be Jaunty :S
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Erm.... What version is the system?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I'm at a # shell
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: it was 8.10 when operational
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: alright.  `lsb_release -a` gives you what version?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: Release: 8.10
<sony> i have a notebook with an intel gma965. when connected an external monitor it is always recognized as primary monitor. does anyone know how i can set the internal monitor as primary minitor?
<hagus> Who should be the owner of /usr/bin ?
<hagus> Should it be user or root?
<onetinsoldier> hagus: without even looking.. root, i'm sure
<onetinsoldier> group root too i'll bet
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Check in /media/ or /mnt/ and see if your CDrom is mounted there
<pexi> sony, you should try xranr
<onetinsoldier> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 61440 2008-12-26 17:02 /usr/bin
<hagus> Grr - I have it as user and I am being refused permission to change the owner :(
<srbaker> heya folks
<srbaker> i have two 500G disks
 * hagus has hit the setuid problem.
<pexi> sony,  sorry xrandr
<srbaker> i want them to appear as one (fresh install)
<srbaker> how do i manage that?
<meoblast001> linux sux
<FloodBot1> srbaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> hagus: reboot to the recovery console (at GRUB, choose recovery console)
<dgarr> hagus: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 50232 2008-12-05 10:18 /usr/bin/
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: cdrom and cdrom0 are under media
<hagus> Flannel, I did try that twice
<sidewalk> does anyone know how i turn off randr from gnome?
<sidewalk> xrandr that is
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Alright, cd into one/either/both of them and see if there's a README.diskdefines file in it
<hspaans> sidewalk: xrandr is a X.org thingie not a GNOME thingie
<hagus> but I shall try it again - just to be sure.  dgarr and various forums that I read suggested that I do that too. However, so far, not much luck.
<allquixotic> srbaker: You can't make them appear as a single disk at _all_ levels of the OS, but if you have hardware RAID support on your motherboard or with a PCI card, that's about as good as you can get.
<dgarr> hagus: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
 * hagus kicks himself for being so stupid as to change root to root, hagus
<allquixotic> srbaker: Setting up hardware RAID depends entirely on what your hardware is. If you don't want to use hardware RAID, you can use LVM2, which has a similar effect in software.
<Flannel> hagus: What did you do, exactly?
<onetinsoldier> hagus: you'd probably have to boot a LiveCD/Resuce and chroot
<srbaker> allquixotic: naw, i want software raid.  or disk pooling
<sidewalk> hspaans: in kubuntu it can be turned off somehow
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: there's nothing under either cdrom or cdrom0
<srbaker> is there disk pooling support in any of the FSes in 8.10?
<sidewalk> hspaans: you know how i turn it off? :P
<allquixotic> !lvm
<srbaker> and is LVM2 what i'd use for that?
<hagus> I was trying to install Eclipse PDT on my ubuntu system.
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<srbaker> thank you
<allquixotic> !lvm | srbaker
<ubottu> srbaker: please see above
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Alright, lets mount it, sudo /dev/sdb1 /media/cdrom (I assume its sdb1, it may be sdc1, etc, depending on your hardware)
<hagus> I read in a tutorial on how to do it (in some forum) that I should install the editor pdt to /usr/bin
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: er, there's a mount in there too ;)
<hagus> I could not without changing the permissions
<sidewalk> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<allquixotic> srbaker: I personally have two 500GB disks in an LVM2 configuration that has a *single* physical partition striped across both of them. Software thinks I have a terabyte hard drive. :)
<sony> pexi: how can i solve my problem with xrandr?
<srbaker> allquixotic: right,a ths' what i want
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: sorry I got lost in the last one
<hagus> I changed the owner to root,calum
<srbaker> allquixotic: where can i find specific instructions for that?
<Flannel> hagus: so you changed the group to calum?
<hagus> The result is that I cannot get access to sudo now.
<meoblast001> i guess Ubuntu just cant do what i want it to
<woody86> how can I find all of my posts that someone has thanked??
<sidewalk> sony: what xrandr issue do you have? :P
<levidos> some of my programs (miro, firefox, qbittorrent) randomly quit, disappear, whithout any error message. what logs should i check to diagnose my problem?
<hagus> owner = calum, group=root :(
<cn28h> levidos, try starting them from a terminal and see if they print any output
<Flannel> hagus: So, you did chown?
<hagus> I tried to put root,calum in as the groups allowed to access it.
<nealmcb> I can't seem to disable automounting of the file system on my usb device when I plug it in.  I need to avoid that because the file system is damaged and I want to fix it without more damage from automounting, photo importing, nautilus and all that stuff
<pajones> Hi, my laptop brightness settings aren't being remembered. I'm running intrepid (things used to work before I installed/upgraded a bunch of packages including a "proposed" kernel). Now everytime I log on, resume from suspend or screensaver I need to change my brightness settings. Does anyone know what package / packages are responsible for this behavior?
<hagus> I was using dolphin.
<allquixotic> srbaker: It's been a while since I've installed Ubuntu, but if you get the option in the partitioner (during install) to select an LVM2 configuration, you basically have to follow the prompts. There may be a nice tutorial out there. I haven't ever used LVM2 with Ubuntu, only other Linuces. May want to ask around for input from others.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> windows pc keeps asking for a user/pass and i donno how to set one for samba? is it just using adduser/passwd ?
<hagus> I am a little bit at a loss as to what I did.
<srbaker> allquixotic: hrm, thanks
<nealmcb> I"ve turned off everything in "removable drives and media"
<allquixotic> srbaker: Ubuntu 8.10's partitioner is really nice looking though, it could have what you need :)
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/cdrom (mounts sdb1 to /media/cdrom)
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: you'll want to cd .. before doing that
<nealmcb> but f-spot-import still starts up
<srbaker> allquixotic: i don't know.  i didn't see any lvm options, but i'm looking now
<srbaker> thanks
<hagus> I have tried just this minute to give the group write permission - I seem to have managed to deny root that :(
<melch> Hey
<Flannel> hagus: Are you using sudo?
<melch> Does anyone know how to install Adobe Air?
<pexi> sony,  I hope that this link help --> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Flannel> hagus: sudo chown root:root /usr/bin?
<onetinsoldier> hagus: you should install most things like that to /usr/local/bin ...also, you should install things into /bin directories while you are root user(sudo) and never change permissions of /bin directories. you must have been root user to change the permission of /usr/bin to begin with
<sony> sidewalk:  i have a notebook with an intel gma965. when connected an external monitor it is always recognized as primary monitor. does anyone know how i can set the internal monitor as primary monitor? can xandr solve that problem?
<nealmcb> what else might be automatically mounting the media?
<linxeh> onetinsoldier: er.
<allquixotic> srbaker: It's interesting because LVM2 user programs and kernel modules are available for Ubuntu, and I have accessed an LVM2 volume that was created with another Linux while booting an Ubuntu 8.10 live CD.. just haven't tried it in the installer.
<hagus> I did become root to change the .
<hagus>  ../usr/bin
<hagus> grr
<onetinsoldier> linxeh: hello?
 * hagus is a chump
<melch> Hey does anyone know how to install adobe air in 64bit?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: the CD is DISKNAME Ubuntu 8.10
<sfer21> Hello again everyone. I'm having a really big problem with gnome, when I login it shows the normal screen for a few seconds, a terminal and then logs out - yet logging into kde is fine. I got it to work again just then, but upon logging out and logging back in again, it stopped working! Can anyone help?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: sounds good.  Did you mount it successfully?
<levidos> cn28h: i get this error when starting miro... it quits after 2 - 3 seconds. all these programs that "quit" use a lot of connections. can you take a look at the log, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/93474/
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: it was /dev/scd0 after all
<outofthemadness> hey folks. I tried to set up dual monitors with my laptop for a little while, but that broke compiz. Removing the monitor and rolling xorg.conf back didn't do anything(in intrepid). I am wondering if anyone knows which file I should edit to fix this.
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: is now under /media/cdrom as read-only mount
<GodfatherofEire> Whereabouts might the passwd files be in the filesystem, trying to run JTR on here and I cant find where my password files are?
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: hello. is this device listed in your /etc/fstab file?
<sfer21> /etc/passwd?
<linxeh> onetinsoldier: installing in /usr/local/ isn't necessarily such a good idea. it is an absolute nightmare to manage
<sidewalk> how do i turn of xrandr?
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: nope
<hagus> Is there a way in which I could temporarily set myself as root?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: That's fine.  cd /media/cdrom/pool/l/linux/
<GodfatherofEire> sfer21: tried that, said no password hashes found
 * hagus lives dangerously for a little while
<sfer21> GodfatherofEire: does it have root access?
<GodfatherofEire> sfer21: no, but now I see why it wasnt loading them *facepalm* thanks
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: roger.. i don't know for sure. how about umounting it? or does it just get auto-remounted right away if you do that?
<melch> Hey. How do I install adobe air on the 64bit version?
<sfer21> GodfatherofEire: silly mistakes are easy :P glad I could help
<GodfatherofEire> sfer21, wait, still nothin
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: I can do that, but the damage may be done by then
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: cd media/cdrom/pool/main/l/linux/ did the trick ;)
<cn28h> levidos, sounds like it's saying something is too slow (maybe your connection? or video display?)
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier:  but it does not get remounted though
<onetinsoldier> linxeh: i hear you, but /usr/local/bin is in your PATH and /usr/bin is normally reserved for apps install by the package manager. but i hear you
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: then once you're there, you should see linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic(some numbers).deb, sudo dpkg -i linux-image(tab)
<melch> Hey. How do I install adobe air on the 64bit version of ubuntu 8.10
<R1_> Hi, can someone tell me what the program "build-essentials" are?
<sfer21> GodfatherofEire: anything happen when you type in a terminal sudo gedit /etc/passwd?
<sfer21> obviously don't edit the file, of course
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, after it's umounted then run the filesystem check on it
<GodfatherofEire> sfer21: you could say that
<roca> anyone else install ebox and cant even get irc but can surf the net?
<veda> hi has problem
<veda> home dir full, / full, still have 200gb free unallocated, made partition cant mountpoint
<veda> please help?
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: well unmounting it in the middle of f-spot starting up will just cause new problems I fear.  I just want it to stop doing that, now and in the future....
<R1_> Hi, can someone tell me what the program "build-essentials" are?
<l3d> I cant get tis app to install under wine it doesnt know what to do with with a msi    how would i fix this
<sfer21> GodfatherofEire: what program were you trying to use it with? maybe it's a configuration fault in that
<nealmcb> even just mounting a file system changes stuff on the file system as I recall...
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: f-spot?
<sfer21> R1_: for make, i guess?
<Flannel> R1_: It's build-essential, and it's a package that brings in all of the things you'll need to build programs (at least, for a few languages)
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu, I'm already # so I might skip sudo right?
<GodfatherofEire> sfer21: john (aka John the Ripper, but its canonical supported)
<allquixotic> unop_, I got the program dnsmasq to cache up to 1000 DNS entries. Also, it simultaneously pings both VPN and NAT servers, and the first one to respond is returned by dnsmasq. By putting 127.0.0.1 as first in resolv.conf, I get DNS lookups of about 100 msec for an uncached domain, either public internet or VPN; and less than a millisecond for cached ones. Awesome!
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Oh, right.
<nealmcb> f-spot is the photo management software I use - I thought it was default by now
<R1_> Flannel, ty
<cn28h> l3d, use msiexec?
<sfer21> GodfatherofEire: hmm, I don't know what's going on. I'm not into that kind of thing, maybe someone else can help... sorry I couldn't help any further.
<linxeh> onetinsoldier: yeah, on our systems we install to /usr/packages/PACKAGE and add things to the various paths with a ~/.packagesrc defining the list of packages and a bunch of scripts to manage it - not ideal, but the only way to cope with such a large system
<R1_> Flannel, this build-essential is not harmful to my ubuntu is it?
<GodfatherofEire> sfer21, no prob
<linxeh> R1_: no
<R1_> linxeh, ty
<veda> home dir full, / full, still have 200gb free unallocated, made partition cant mountpoint
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: sorry,i don't know. just keep asking. someone will probably know. i'll poke around too
<ZxPwn> hey guys i got a prob again :P
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: thanks for your quick help anyway!
<dgar1> !build-essential | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sfer21> !ask | ZxPwn
<ubottu> ZxPwn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<byteme___> pietree
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: installing the package it seems
<ZxPwn> lol i wasnt asking im typing :P
<byteme___> lol
<veda> ???????????????
<donavan> has anyone had any experience getting tv cards to work ... I am stuck and can;t get mine to scan for channels
<byteme___> damn bots
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: good.  Lets hopeit's installing to your /boot on your install.
<linxeh> donavan: what card ?
<Flannel> byteme___: Please watch your language
<byteme___> lol
<grout_> hey guys I need some recomendations on an mp3 player thats not a zune  or ipod thats comptible with linux.
<veda> home dir full, / full, still have 200gb free unallocated, made partition cant mountpoint
<veda> ???help
<Flannel> !repeat | veda
<ubottu> veda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZxPwn> im trying to use firestarter for ICS bridging eth1 (wifi  connected to my network) and eth0 my ethernet.
<bastid_raZor> veda; have you created the mount point?
<veda> how?
<sfer21> grout_: basically any that have drag-and-drop are compatible.
<ZxPwn> i went through the setup it says
<pajones> !patience
<veda> yes
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !separatehome | veda
<ubottu> veda: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ZxPwn> "eth0 not ready"
<veda>  /bacup
<donavan> linxeh: WinTV-HVR 1800  I have it installed at least I think... and did the driver update but it just doesnt find any channels when I do a scan
<ZxPwn> all cables in correctly and eth0 has some activity =/
<bastid_raZor> veda; how are you trying to mount it? what is the exact command you are typing?
<sfer21> !paste | ZxPwn
<ubottu> ZxPwn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sfer21> oops, wrong one
<allquixotic> grout_: I love the Cowon D2. Also, you might want to check out the Rockbox project; they are trying to build a Linux distribution *for your MP3 player*. If it installs Linux on your MP3 player -- which takes some expertise -- then it's definitely going to work well with a Linux desktop ;-)
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some website with Ubuntu, but I can with Mac & Windows... They all have the same DNS/Gateway/DHCP, IPv6 is disabled
<linxeh> donavan: hmm, the mythtv site normally has good info on tv cards. have you installed the firmware for the card etc ?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: seemed to also updater grub under /boot
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: yeah, after you install a kernel it runs update-grub
<allquixotic> grout_: As for the D2, both the internal memory card and the SD card slot can be accessed over USB from Ubuntu. Plug and play -- icons show up on the desktop.
<ZxPwn> lol
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: how to confirm it went fine and what to do next?
<sfer21> !lol | ZxPwn
<ubottu> ZxPwn: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: cd /boot and see if there's appropriate files there
<grout_> allquixotic: Thanks for the suggestions
<grout_> Are creatives mp3 players linux friendly?
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, try the following
<ZxPwn> does anyone know why it says "eth0 not ready" on firestarter?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: there are now vmlinuz in there :)
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: If it worked, reboot, boot to linux, copy your dpkg.log (since I'd like to see it), and then install linux-generic (right now your kernel isn't updated, nor do you have restricted-modules, so you may be low resolution, etc)
<sfer21> grout_: from what i've seen they are
<donavan> linxeh: I think so I followed his thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785476&highlight=wintv+hvr1800 at least partly... and also the linuxtvwiki
<allquixotic> grout_: Creative as a company is not very Linux-friendly, but the question you should ask is whether their MP3 players are capable of showing themselves to the operating system as a "USB Mass Storage Device". If someone at Creative Sales can answer yes to that question, it will work.
<cn28h> ZxPwn, is the interface up and the cable plugged in?
<nealmcb> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<rano> rdtzdrtz
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: That'll drag in an up-to-date kernel, etc.  Reboot again, and you'll be back to normal.  (save that dpkg.log, since we may be able to get insight into what it's thinking removing all the kernels)
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, try the following   System --> Preferences --> File Management --> Media(Tab)  ...look at what you have for the 'Photos' option
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: I'll look - thankjs
<allquixotic> grout_: USB Mass Storage Device is a standard that works amazingly well and is very compatible across devices. Very few incompatibilities exist between operating systems and certified Mass Storage Devices.
<GodfatherofEire> Say, is there a way to convert/extrapolate a given file to its hard disk binary sequence?
<iluminator101> Hey Guys can someone please help me with settup free yahoo mail in thunderbird
<pajones> sony, I had the same problem. I never figured it out.
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, let me know how it goes if you can
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: no "file management" there
<grout_> Great thanks a lot guys
<ZxPwn> anyone know a better way to bridge eth0 and eth1 without firestarter?
<rano> ei
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: I'm on hardy
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ahhh, i see
<joejc> whats the best small distro similar to ubuntu?
<donavan> linxeh: I think I found my problem ... didnt read very well thats what I get for staying up too late to try to get it to work
<iluminator101> joejc:linux mint
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: shutdown -h now won't go, other way to shutdown?
<rano> ei
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: it says Connection refused
<D3RGPS31> I can't view some website with Ubuntu, but I can with Mac & Windows... They all have the same DNS/Gateway/DHCP, IPv6 is disabled (same on the LiveCD)
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: that's odd.  A safe way to shut down (if it wont do it the normal way) would be REISUB
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: i'm don't know then. i think it's a nautilus option/setting
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: alt-sysrq then slowly type r, e, i, s, u, b
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: ahh - I'll look there...
<donavan> d3rgps31:  what browser are you using
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Its certainly not ideal, but it's safe.
<iluminator101> Has anyone setup free yahoo mail in thunderbird?
<GodfatherofEire> Say, is there a way to convert/extrapolate a given file to its hard disk binary sequence?
<D3RGPS31> donavan browser doesn't matter
<melch> Anyone have adobe air installed on 64bit ubuntu?
<allquixotic> joejc: Discussion about other distributions isn't really on-topic here; but anyway, if you want "small" (as in small footprint), you will most likely not see the robust features of Ubuntu. Features take more space, both on the CD and on the disk. You might check http://www.distrowatch.com if you are distro-shopping, but let's not discuss specific other distros here.
<marki> hi all,
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel: couldnt he also use sudo init 0?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: sysreq?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: its on the same key as print screen
<Gehom> Could I get some advice? I just finished building my computer (Asus M3A78-EM m/b, AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+ processor), it boots into BIOS just fine, and I configured the CD-ROM drive to be the primary boot device. There is no other OS on the computer. I put in my Ubuntu disc (which I had checked out and I know works), and...it doesn’t boot into Ubuntu. How do I get it to boot?
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: If shutdown isn't working, its likely init wont either
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel, true
 * Panarchy says Hi
<byteme___> unplug all other boot devices and try
<allquixotic> Gehom: Can you get that disc to boot in another computer?
<Decepticon> how can i convert a swf file to a png or jpg... the swf file scaled properly is a bit too big for my screen resolution to take screen captures
<marki> is the best way to upgrade from 6.10 to 8.10 by stepping through dist-upgrade for one distro to the next
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Anotehr thing you ought to do is fsck.  Once we reboot and install the new kernel, we'll go ahead and do that. (sudo touch /forcefsck, then reboot, and it'll fsck on boot)
<Flannel> marki: Yes.
<marki> Thanks
<Gehom> ummmm...it's the 64-bit version, but I know that all the files are there and it should work
<ZxPwn> no one?
<Flannel> marki: You may want to consider reinstalling instead of upgrading four times.
<_Styles_> I'm trying to boot using the Live CD and it spits out Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 (Doe this mean it can't write to the hard drive?)
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: this looks helpful! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818002
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, i'll have a look, thanks!
<Whitey> #ubuntu
<donavan> d3rgps31:  could it be that they are looking at your OS and they are just not letting any non mac/win box to connect ?  or is this a major site your going to ?
<bastid_raZor> iluminator101; http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071202081209AAJJoKG  :: or :: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<GodfatherofEire> Say, is there a way to convert/extrapolate a given file to its hard disk binary sequence?
<allquixotic> Gehom: Just because the files contained in the ISO are there doesn't mean that the CD has its boot record. If you have burned the ISO file by copying its "file" contents, you probably aren't using El Torito (Joliet) filesystem, which provides the boot record.
<marki> if I reinstall can i get most of my settings back by backing up my home dir
<D3RGPS31> donavan no, i tried with a user agent switcher; also a major site (to me)
<allquixotic> Gehom: In other words, if you have never been able to put that CD into another computer and get the Ubuntu boot loader, then the CD may be the problem.
<Flannel> marki: Yeah, your homedir contains all of your personal preferences
<GodfatherofEire> Like, if I had an audio file, and wanted to get the binary sequence, and put it in a text file, would there be a way to do it?
<CaMason> Anyone able to use their phone as a modem via bluetooth in 8.10 ?
<Whitey> Hey people!
<unr3a1> hey all
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: Not a text file, but yes.
<johnzorn> how can I check if port 53 is being blocked?
<Whitey> Hi unreal!
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel: How?
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: well, text editors expect to get text, not binary data.  But if you look at the file in a hex editor, for example.
<unr3a1> I am looking for a linux CD/DVD burner that is equivalent to Nero for windows
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel, any one in particular you'd recommend?
<unr3a1> does anyone know what is good?
<Panarchy> I'm trying to remove everything from ubuntu except GNOME, a terminal emulator, gedit, network capabilities & apt. Does anyone know how I could do this?
<Whitey> Did anyone here participate in making Ubuntu?
<Flannel> GodfatherofEire: check the repos. I don't know of one that's above and beyond the others
<allquixotic> Decepticon: SWF files are animations, some of them interactive; they can also contain a video file. PNG and JPG are static images. Converting between the two is like trying to convert a video cassette to a picture.
<Gehom> Huh. When I put it into this computer, I immediately get the window asking me if I want to boot with the disc. Should I just download and test the 32-bit instead?
<Tillotson> unr3al: brassero?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: I had to google the REISUB :)
<moDumass> morning all, i have a sd card in my eeepc that i cant open, i can see it, i just dont have access to it, any ideas since its essentially a temp hard drive
<marki> <Flannel> are there any other import locations that I should backup (other than home and data dirs)
<donavan> d3rgps31 : you have an address I will try and him it from my box and see if I get anything similar
<Decepticon> allquixotic, the swf files im talking of are special since they only have 1 frame
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, so for you, 'File Management' is found in the Nautilus browser itself, correct? i hardly use it, i do all my file manipulation by command line really
<D3RGPS31> donavan i don't understand
<GodfatherofEire> Flannel: specifically, what I'm tryin to do is use the binary of an audio file like so: audio -> binary -> hex -> base-36 -> Password
<Decepticon> allquixotic as a result, id like to get that 1 frame turned into a screenshot... but its too big for my screen... and i have many of these swf files with 1 frames
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: it has rebooted now and I'm now at my all glorious rainbow of flashing colors as detailed on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/146706
<unr3a1> Tillotson: I have that.  Is that already one of the best cd/dvd burning software?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: gst-launch-0.10 is my favorite program for doing all sorts of crazy manipulations on media files; it's a swiss army knife. There may be a way to get it to simply pop that one frame out into an image.
<Pilot_51> how do i prevent an audio device from being held from other apps by the first app to grab it?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: gst-launch is *extremely* flexible. You ask an interesting question, so I might take 5 minutes and see if I can figure out a way to do what you are asking. I love to learn more about gst-launch's capabilities.
<donavan> d3rgps31: sorry about the typos,   give me an address of a site you are trying to get to I will see if I get the same issue on linux box ... that is unless I am missunderstanding what you are trying to do
<Decepticon> allquixotic, i cannot find gst-launch in apt-cache search
<alex_mayorga> I think I should forget ubuntu altogether on this pesky laptop
<D3RGPS31> donavan h33t.com
<allquixotic> Decepticon: gstreamer0.10-tools is the package which provides the executable, /usr/bin/gst-launch-0.10
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga: what kind of laptop?
<D3RGPS31> donavan even when i try to connect to it from a livecd, i fail
<johnzorn> I have no name resolution, the connection times out. I can do a host -T <address> just fine but not host <address>. monitoring with wirseshark has a return packet from my isps dns server with the address but followed by an ICMP packet from me to the dns server that says Destination unreachable(port unreachable). Any suggestions?
<Pilot_51> if i set an application to use an audio device, no other applications can use that device until i close the first application
<Panarchy> I'm trying to remove everything from ubuntu except GNOME, a terminal emulator, gedit, network capabilities & apt. Does anyone know how I could do this?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: it's a console program, and if you've never used it before, it can be somewhat confusing to get started. You'd have to learn a little bit about Gstreamer under the hood, first. But let me try and cook something up for you.
<alex_mayorga> unr3a1: Dell Inspiron 8200
<Pilot_51> btw i'm on ubuntu intrepid
<moDumass> mount SD card
<D3RGPS31> Panarchy what about X? and gdm?
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: from the bug can you help me regain video, used to work last time
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga: specs?
<moDumass> how wouold i change permissions on an sd ?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, is rsync the best way to keep an exact replica of a directory inside another directory?
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: is that working out for you?
<alex_mayorga> unr3a1: P4, nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: I'm amazed at how hidden that option is.  but it seems to have almost worked.  but I still see - sd 26:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk - in /var/log/messages - who is doing that??  then it is automatically unmounted I guess: usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 43
<koshar1> WebcamWonder: buddo about best but its definately one of the fastest
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga: what problems are you having installing ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: i think it FUSE
<alex_mayorga> unr3a1: a rainbow of colors instead of gdm see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/146706
<donavan> d3rgps31: came right up for me on ubuntu 8.1 using firefox 3.0.5  ... so its not the site being a pain ...can you ping the site or tracert it from the linux distro?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: Do you have any example SWF files that I can try? Any proof of concept that you wouldn't mind giving away?
<alex_mayorga> let me snap a picture of it to attach to the bugger :)
<D3RGPS31> donavan no
<Decepticon> allquixotic try http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/0000.swf
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: Ok. Then I just want to confirm the command line arguments. I am currently doing a rsync -vr --delete /original /backup. Any other parameter that I need to add to sync 2 local directories?
<meoblast001> hi again
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: i think it's the....  gvfs-fuse  ...package. not sure though
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga, is this the same for 8.10 intrepid?
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: hmm - interesting!  I've got to run now, but I'll look at that - gvfs-fuse...
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: ok, take care
<alex_mayorga> unr3a1: yup
<Panarchy> D3RGPS31: Yeah, well I did say GNOME. Although... here's a revised sentence
<R1_> !libssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libssl
<nealmcb> onetinsoldier: many thanks again!
<moDumass> hey all how do i find the mount point for my sd card? and how do i change my home dir, so that this is the mount point?
<R1_> !libssl-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libssl-dev
<onetinsoldier> nealmcb: :-)
<donavan> d3rgps31: but you said other sites do work ... correct ?
<meoblast001> now that i've calmed down and half given up.. i want to know if there is a program where i can put video in it and it stream it to ppl?
<D3RGPS31> donavan yes :/
<Panarchy> I'm trying to remove everything from ubuntu except network capabilities, a terminal & apt. Does anyone know how I could do this?
<R1_> can anyone tell me what the program libssl-dev is for?
<meoblast001> i specificall y want to be able to record my desktop and others watch at realtime
<D3RGPS31> donavan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022331
<D3RGPS31> donavan that explains it clearly
<joeb3_> meoblast001, development libraries for ssl.
<koshar1> WebcamWonder that line looks pretty similar to the one u use to sync my mp3 collection, i like to use the progress switch as well
<meoblast001> joeb3_: ?
<n8tuser> moDumass-> think about it for a minute, you want your /home to be a mount point? what happens do you think to your users directory once you mount a partition on top of /home ?
<R1_> can anyone tell me what the program libssl-dev is for?
<joeb3_> meoblast001, sorry that was for R1_
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: you still around?
<n8tuser> R1_-> i will guess  ssl related
<white-sheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech -- Any idea what 'Configuration for ALSA' does for your festival?
<joeb3_> R1_, development libraries for ssl
<Panarchy> I'm trying to remove everything from ubuntu except network capabilities, a terminal & apt. Does anyone know how I could do this?
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: --progress?
<alex_mayorga> where do I go to get X-SWAT team?
<n8tuser> R1_-> ies secure socket layer
<R1_> joeb3, is it safe to install?
<R1_> joeb3_, is it safe to install?
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga, you could run feisty until the issue is resolved
<allquixotic> Deception: Got it, thanks.
<joeb3_> R1_, if you need it, yes.
<moDumass> once ive changed permissions with chmod, will that stay beyond the next reboot?
<n8tuser> Panarchy-> you can install a fresh  debootstrap and thats a bare minimum
<Gehom> So, when I put in my disc, I DO get the boot menu (at least, on this computer). When I put it into the other computer, which has no OS installed, nothing happens.
<koshar1> WebcamWonder rsync -r --del -u /music /removable --progress
<moDumass> or will i have to re enable everytime
<Decepticon> allquixotic i tried "gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=/home/decepticon/public_html/school/knight2e/0000.swf ! sfwdec ! colorspace ! pngenc ! filesink location=/home/decepticon/0000.png" but i get the error: WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "sfwdec"
<R1_> I am a new linux user. I have used windows most of my life  and know what's harmful and what's not harmful. How can i tell if any install is going to be harmful  for ubuntu?
<donavan> d3rgps31:  I think you may be on to something here with the speed issue ... I just upgraded to 8.1 and I am getting about the same deal with the up/down speeds ... I thought it was just comcast being jerks but I am wondering if its actually the OS
<allquixotic> Decepticon: it's swfdec, first of all :)
<kroffe> i've got a strange messige now when i started upp ubuntu
<koshar1> WebcamWonder i like to know how much longer the command has to run
<alex_mayorga> unr3a1: used to work last week, but I don't remember exactly what I did for it to work
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: Wait. So the -u switch doesn't overwrite if your backup destination has a filed changed right?
<D3RGPS31> donavan :/
<Decepticon> allquixotic in that case... i get WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "swfdec"
<alex_mayorga> unr3a1: Feisty not an option for now, but thanks
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: file changed*
<allquixotic> Decepticon: try ffdemux_swf
<white-sheep> R1_: For now... As long as you use "Add/Remove" and "Syn.Package" under Admin, you should be fine.
<white-sheep> R1_: And eventually, you'll learn. ;o
<onetinsoldier> donavan: i use comcast and have yet to notice any speed issues or anything strange with my internet service. what are you noticing? is it hard to describe?
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga, hmmm.... that's odd that it would work, then suddenly not work
<Panarchy> n8tuser: debootstrap?
<unr3a1> alex_mayorga, I wish there was some advice besides going for an older version until the newer ones are fixed.
<R1_> white-sheep, thanks. I assume like other operating systems, there are viruses out there that may infect linux OS too?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier ever since i switched to 8.10 my internet has beeing having issues
<n8tuser> Panarchy-> yes, you read that right,  you can install it and then run debootstrap in a fresh partition so you get a fress basic baseline on a new partition
<Decepticon> allquixotic what pacakge to obtain ffdemux_swf
<kroffe> what does this mean? "BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash)" enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramfs())
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Okay
<Org-Mode> !virus | R1
<allquixotic> Decepticon: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubottu> R1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Panarchy> Doing that now
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: did you install 8.10 fresh? or is this an upgrade?
<koshar1> ﻿WebcamWonder not if its newer for eg if i updated a tag
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier fresh
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: but on the computer i used to upgrade, same thing
<white-sheep> R1_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<Gehom> so, if my Ubuntu CD does work, and the computer I'm trying to boot with it refuses to do so, what is my next step?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: roger. i am having zero issues with internet myself with 8.10
<donavan> onetinsoldier: well it actually was D3RGPS31 who was initially having the issue with some websites being pricks but I checked his post and was noticing some similarities with his problem and my connection speeds .... I though it might have just been comcast being that I just moved but i also just upgrade so I do know where the problem is really coming from
<white-sheep> Gehom: Bad disc reader?
<n8tuser> Panarchy-> when i say base, i mean really the basic, no other apps on it,
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: do you do a speed test every week?
<Gehom> ummm...tried two different ones
<Decepticon> allquixotic i have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but i cant find ffdemux_swf
<Gehom> same thing happened
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: no
<alexserver_> how can i compile 2.6 kernel with amd74xx module instead of pata_amd ?
<white-sheep> Gehom: I don't mean the DVD -- I mean the hardware.
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: Ahh. And is there an argument that can skip files if they are actually the same. I am expecting about 99% of the files to be the same, and only a few updates. I am actually rsyncing my logs that is why
<Decepticon> allquixotic is that 0000.swf doing anything
<donavan> got to reboot guys be back in a few
<Gehom> yep. I tried two readers
<D3RGPS31> also, it was when i switched to 8.10 that websites began timing out
<Org-Mode> WebcamWonder: check out Grsync
<allquixotic> Deception: Not yet; I'm having an issue where I can't start ffdemux_swf (even though I have the plugin itself) because libjinglexmpp is not shipped with Ubuntu 9.04-devel's libjinglexmpp package.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: if you would like me to go to a site to perform one i'm willing though
<white-sheep> Gehom: Two readers -- Did you press the said button at BIOS boot to launch boot fromdisc?
<WebcamWonder> Org-Mode: Oh. Wow. Let me give that a shot
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: h33t.com, with an adblocker and popup blocker; i already know people can visit it on their linux boxes
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I'm hitting this bug because I'm running the development version of Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjingle0.3/+bug/305603
<allquixotic> But I'll fix it ;)
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i'm lead to believe it's my ethernet card now :/
<alexserver_> how can i compile 2.6 kernel with amd74xx module instead of pata_amd ?
<Org-Mode> WebcamWonder: Grsync is a frontend for rsync and you can set it to skip files that are already existing, etc its great
<Gehom> I set the reader as the first boot device, and then tried to boot. I didn't see a specific button
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Okay, sweet
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i have been there, today. when you were on here earlier asking about this issue. i didn't take a close look at the site, but do they have a speed test?
<WebcamWonder> Org-Mode: But, does it output the rsync command it is running. I would love to generate the command from this gui and then plug it into a CRON or script file
<Decepticon> allquixotic im on 8.10, i can try to run the command you're trying
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: no; it's just a torrent website
<Gehom> BIOS didn't have any mention of the disc at all
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Just installed Ibex on a older Dell Notebook - Wireless WiFi card not working yet - it is a < Broadcom - BCM 94306MP - Rev4 > Any idea's on how to get this working ? ?
<Org-Mode> WebcamWonder: yeah you can
<koshar1> WebcamWonder the bit where is skips files that are the same is the reason i went with it, it effectively only updated the bits that are new making it a very fast process
<n8tuser> Panarchy-> debootstrap is the official way of installation for ubuntu
<storm-zen> Thinking about buying a webcam.  Want to get one that works with intrepid.  Does anyone have a recommendation?
<chilli0> hello all , i have installed ubuntu today but i get a yellow screen of death when i get past the ubuntu loading stage . i can move the mouse but there is only just a yellowie screen, the version is 8.10 and the compter is a hp  with intel chipset
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: So it does that automatically?
<alexserver_> how can i compile 2.6 kernel with amd74xx module instead of pata_amd ?
<Org-Mode> WebcamWonder: Unison is nice too
<nite_johnboy> Everything else works great! Sound, video <Nvidia, Etc >
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: now, about the adblocker and pop-up blocker. you're using these? what are you using? i know firefox has a builting pop-up blocker and i believe it told me it blocked pop-up from that site, but what ad-blocker?
<harleypig> I updated my system the beginning of this week and the wireless card stopped working.  dmesg shows "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw not available or load failed" ... everything I can find on the web assumes it's a new install.  I've already retried the steps I took to get it to work before.  Any pointers?
<white-sheep> Gehom: It doesn't have to say (boot from disc).  Were there a boot menu?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I need to run apt-file to figure out where this shared library is coming from so I can tell you what package to install. A moment.
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i was just warning you, if you were to visit the site
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: builtin*
<koshar1> WebcamWonder i beleive so, you should just play round with a few examples, thats how i got the line i use down pat,
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: ok, roger
<WebcamWonder> koshar1: Ahh. Awesome. Thanks! :)
<allquixotic> Decepticon: Install gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight
<WebcamWonder> Org-Mode: Thanks for your help too :)
<Org-Mode> anytime
<allquixotic> Decepticon: Then you will have ffdemux_swf if I am reading this correctly
<Gehom> the BIOS boot menu just asked which device was the primary boot device.
<R1_> white-sheep, thanks for the read.  Very insightful. Wow i never knew linux systems were so strong and secure
<D3RGPS31> what do i do now, that i know where the problem is?
<white-sheep> R1_: No problem. ;)
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i have no idea, i don't have the problem and i don't know why you do
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31-> problem for what?
<chilli0> hello all , i have installed ubuntu today but i get a yellow screen of death when i get past the ubuntu loading stage . i can move the mouse but there is only just a yellowie screen, the version is 8.10 and the compter is a hp  with intel chipset
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: What are you exactly trying to do? I came in a little late
<Decepticon> allquixotic well i got gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight, cant seem to find ffdemux_swf
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder i want to take a file like http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/0000.swf and turn it into a png or jpg or bmp
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser internet, i have the crazy idea my hardware or driver is timing out specific sites
<conal> newbie question: where can i put my LD_LIBRARY_PATH def so that it's picked up and passed into my emacs environment, which is started automatically at log in?  i've put export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" in my ~/.bashrc, which is sourced from .profile.  i pick it up when i start a shell, but it's not known in my emacs process.
<Gehom> When I put in the disc and pressed a key (as it prompted), it continued to tell me to put in the boot media
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31-> it is resolved now
<n8tuser> ?
<koshar1> Decepticon cant you jsut use print screen?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: ?
<white-sheep> conal: Did you run the command -- bash ?
<Decepticon> koshar1 the swf file, when scaled properly, is too big to print screen
<allquixotic> Decepticon: Does the file /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so exist on your system ?
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31-> it is resolved now?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: no
<Decepticon> allquixotic, yes it does
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: no.. he's still having the problem. can access the site in macosx and windows.. but not from linux
<Decepticon> allquixotic -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 196036 2008-10-07 06:01 /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so
<storm-zen> no one here has a web cam to recommend for intrepid?
<alexserver_> how can i compile 2.6 kernel with amd74xx module instead of pata_amd ?
<conal> white-sheep: if i start up bash, the variable is defined there.  however, emacs starts up another process (the haskell interpreter), and LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not defined there.
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> i can access it with no issues, im on linux
<chilli0> hello all , i have installed ubuntu today but i get a yellow screen of death when i get past the ubuntu loading stage . i can move the mouse but there is only just a yellowie screen, the version is 8.10 and the compter is a hp  with intel chipset
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: good for you; i can't... not even from the livecd, so that's why i'm saying it's the hardware or driver
<allquixotic> Decepticon: That file is the one which provides ffdemux_swf on my system. So maybe it's new in Jaunty. The actual demuxer has been available on older systems I've used, so I'm puzzled by that.
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: same here, and others have said they can access it too. weird that he can't
<Decepticon> koshar1 in addition to being too big, theres multiple files, using print screen is not a viable option for a scripted process
<harleypig> I've been told the latest kernels have support for bcm43xx in the kernel ... perhaps the original steps are actually causing the problem?
<white-sheep> conal: I can't be sure.  I usually declare all of my alias + path in .bashrc + .profile + .bash_aliases.
<koshar1> Decepticon could you do a few screen prints and stitch them with the gimp
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> ipv6 on yours enabled?  disable it
<Decepticon> koshar1 im talking about 1400 files
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022331 >.>
<Decepticon> koshar1 id rather not
<koshar1> Decepticon ok i see
<hashbrowns> hey does anyone know if there is a way to force the wubi installer to use 150GB of space instead of just 30GB?
<n8tuser> onetinsoldier -> i suspect there are some ipv6 name resolution thats causing it to fail
<koshar1> does vlc support sw? i know it does flash
<magikid> I have a quick question, if I create a Truecrypt file with ext3 file system will I be able to mount it under windows?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: that post tells you everything you need to know about my problems, ipv6 us disabled
<n8tuser> hashbrowns -> you can expand the partition ?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i have something you can consider trying, if you haven't already. i doubt it'll solve the issue. but hey, you never know! and that is to close out firefox... then rename your .mozilla directory and start up firefox and try it again
<white-sheep> hashbrowns: Why don't you install Ubuntu on it? ;)
<bonhoffer> on my eeepc 1000h netbeans run very fast in winxp -- but on my ubuntu 8.10, it runs amazingly slow -- anything i can do about this (2gb ram)
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: perhaps. he claims he has disabled ipv6 though
<simmerz> i keep losing sound under intrepid. it looks like pulseaudio dies but the audio device still says it's busy if i try and run pulseaudio. any ideas?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: if i can't ping it, i can't use a different user agent to access it, and lynx doesn't work, that won't either
<traskeee> bonhoffer: i run openbox on my eee 900, smoooth (xcept for firefox, it blows)
<bonhoffer> well firefox could be the culprit
<bonhoffer> how do i see my ram usage on ubuntu?
<hashbrowns> white-sheep: well the wubi installer makes a file inside of windows to use instead of having a regular partiiton.  I chose to do it this way cause nobody could help me with my dualbooting problems but I could get it to install/dualboot correctly via wubi but there is a 30GB cap in the drop down box during the install process.  Do you know how to change/override this value?
<alexserver_> how can i compile 2.6 kernel with amd74xx module instead of pata_amd ?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i can't ping it either. and sites can configure their firewall to not respond to pings(pongs not allowed). keep in mind.. i cannot ping it, but i can access it!
<white-sheep> bonhoffer: You use Ubuntu custom-tailored for EEE or you install Ubuntu 8.10 directly?  Using Ubuntu-EEE would probably dramatically reduce your resources.
<traskeee> bonhoffer: i use a highly configurable gui conky, shows all kinda system info
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i hate you D:
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: sorry
<Decepticon> allquixotic any more ideas
<Tillotson> bonhoffer: "free"
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I have a feeling the Ubuntu build scripts which create the gstreamer plugins packages are not building in swfdec support. It's not nice, because swfdec appears to be supported in gstreamer.
<Tillotson> into terminal
<dgar1> !ram | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<traskeee> white-sheep: bonhoffer yeah special kernel also boosts it al
<bonhoffer> white-sheep, intially installed ubuntu-eee -- but stripped down the window manager
<storm-zen> WebcamWonder: Why do you go by 'Webcamwonder' ?
<bonhoffer> afaik, it is vanilla 8.10
<chilli0> linux has a yellow screen of death
<chilli0> hello all , i have installed ubuntu today but i get a yellow screen of death when i get past the ubuntu loading stage . i can move the mouse but there is only just a yellowie screen, the version is 8.10 and the compter is a hp  with intel chipset
<hashbrowns> Is there a way to increase the amount of disk that wubi will allocate to ubuntu to be 150GB?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: try my suggestion. it only take a few seconds, and if it doesn't work, then you can rename your original .mozilla dir back to .mozilla
<WebcamWonder> storm-zen: A nick I chose a few years back. It is now mostly restricted to IRC usage
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> whats this /etc/modprobe.d/aliases  ? and your entry has domain (STATE).rr.com  ?  are you looking at the correct file?
<simmerz> any idea how to get my sound operational so it doesn't keep crashing on me?
<storm-zen> WebcamWonder: Any relation to webcams?  I'm trying to determine a good one to get for intrepid.
<bonhoffer> Mem:       2064440    1910632     153808
<WebcamWonder> storm-zen: I don't even own a webcam :)
<bonhoffer> ^^ looks like my problem
<allquixotic> Decepticon: If you are familiar with compiling stuff from source, then I suggest you download the latest gstreamer-plugins-bad package here: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-plugins-bad/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.9.tar.bz2 and install appropriate -dev packages (such as libgstreamer0.10-dev and libswfdec-0.8-dev) then build from source.
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: i posted it 'cause someone found it usefull yesterday, i'm not putting all my info in that post >.<
<storm-zen> WebcamWonder: What a disappointing misnomer. :p
<bonhoffer> how do i see what apps are using memory (via free?)
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: You mean like this? I just extracted this from the swf you gave the link to http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/120933/pic140.jpg
<meoblast001> does icecast stream video?
<Tillotson> bonhoffer: ps aux
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder thats 404
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: wait i do have the wrong file :/
<nite_johnboy> Hi - What is best way to get wireless card on my Dell notebook working?
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> gigo == garbage in garbage out..  we need to get the correct info or else
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder thats error 404
<white-sheep> bonhoffer: I usually use pydf + htop
<Tillotson> bonhoffer: sorry "top"
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: Yeah hold on. Dropbox is acting up
<traskeee> bonhoffer: conky also by default shows top 5 mem swallowers, but both gnome and kde have made system manager programs listing it all if ur more into guis
<Decepticon> allquixotic thats a bit too much for a simple task :(
<alexserver_> how can i compile 2.6 kernel with amd74xx module instead of pata_amd ?
<chilli0> hello all , i have installed ubuntu today but i get a yellow screen of death when i get past the ubuntu loading stage . i can move the mouse but there is only just a yellowie screen, the version is 8.10 and the compter is a hp  with intel chipset
<allquixotic> Decepticon: OK, then if you can wait I will provide you a .deb package (of course, completely unsupported in any way by Canonical, or likely anyone else but me) which contains a compiled version of gstreamer-plugins-bad with swfdec support
<bonhoffer> i am on gnome (with metacity)
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: Try now. http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/120933/pic140.jpg
<hacksins> euh bonjour ?
<white-sheep> hashbrowns: Check this guide out -- Look for resize virtual disk -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Panarchy> Okay, as soon as ubuntu finished installing, I'll be running debootstrap
<Org-Mode> Im trying to install Ta-spring game engine (on their site they have instructions for Hardy) but i keep getting Unmet depenedencies, is it ok to bypass that and if so how ?
<hacksins> french ?
<Wicked> hmm when i copy paste something does it get written or stored to disk?
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder, the jpg is not a complete snapshot of the swf file
<FiremanEd> !fr | hacksins
<ubottu> hacksins: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: you mean the clipboard?
<hacksins> oki
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: Oh. So you want the entire rendered flash movie screen captured?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: there, it's right
<chilli0> hello all , i have installed ubuntu today but i get a yellow screen of death when i get past the ubuntu loading stage . i can move the mouse but there is only just a yellowie screen, the version is 8.10 and the compter is a hp  with intel chipset
<Wicked> onetinsoldier, hmm that me be it...how can i see whats been copy pasted?
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: How do you install -- You should try 'sudo aptitude install' -- It should install the dependencies too.
<hacksins> Et ubuntu fr on le rejoint comment ?
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder, yes i want the entire swf, what appears in the browser to you, in a picture file, like a png or a jpg or a bmp
<nuxleee> bonhoffer: gnome-system-manager or sudo apt-get install gnome-system-manager && gnome-system-manager
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> there? where is there?
<Org-Mode> white-sheep: i added the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and 'sudo apt-get install spring-engine'
<nuxleee> should help you get the ram thief killed
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: And screenshot doesn't work b/c it is too big for browser?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: the post you said needed the right info
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: Try sudo aptitude install spring-engine
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> i dont keep url for wrong infos, where is it?
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: there are some clipboard programs, probably some already on default installation eve, but i'm not familiar with them. however, i'm sure several things will show up if you do an...  apt-cache search clipboard   ...or search in Synaptic
<moDumass> hey all, how do i cut down the size of my ubuntu install, icve got iut up and runnung on my eee pc, but the hdd is only 4 gigs and im at 3.3 now
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> ie repaste the  link here
<white-sheep> !hardware | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder screenshot does not work because it requires scaling up of the swf to an appropriate size... this appropriate size is 1.6 times the real size (since it is vector, it is ok to do this), but this resulting size is too big to fit on my screen to take a screenshot of in 1 shot without gimping around and stitching
<white-sheep> chilli0:  This may be the reason why -- Check your hardware
<Org-Mode> white-sheep: same issue
<Wicked> onetinsoldier, hmm ok. ill take a look thanks
<allquixotic> Decepticon: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Decepticon> allquixotic 32
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6440821
<allquixotic> good!
<allquixotic> me too
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: just now i did the follwing command..  apropos clipboard  ....result --> xclipboard (1)       - X clipboard client
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: you're welcome
 * MatBoy is happy with 8.04 again !!
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: Send me the link -- Instruction.
<simmerz> can anyone help me work out why my sound doesn't work any more? it works when i first log in, then dies. and i can't restart pulseaudio
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: This is what I found. But I doubt it will work with Mono properly. http://bytescout.com/swftoimagegui.html
<Org-Mode> white-sheep: http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install    (theres 8.04 and 8.10, i need 8.04)
<Org-Mode> glad to hear that MatBoy :)  8.04 rocks, its a LTS so you really cant go wrong with it.
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> the nameserver you are using is not working
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: nameserver = DNS?
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 -- You tried both GUI + CLI?
<nite_johnboy> Will a "NDiswrapper" driver work for my Dell notebook Wifi card ?
<MatBoy> Org-Mode: yes and now I have not installed compiz on my 4 screen setup at all (I disabled it before) itś even faster :) but 8.10 sucks big time :(
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: you are probably about to become his hero :-)
<Org-Mode> yea white-sheep
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: this is the nameserver given to me, it has to be right
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> yes DNS is a name server
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: it works under mac and windows :/
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> well i tested the nameserver you used, and it is not responding
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: you wouldn't be willing to give me yours would you :D
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> verify the nameserver  again please
<R1_> hello, i'm looking for a way to backup my entire ubuntu. Anybody have any suggestions as to how  or what program would i use to do it
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: Try sudo aptitude remove
<white-sheep> Then sudo aptitude update
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: 24,92.226.40/41
<white-sheep> sudo aptitude install (the said package)
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> have at it,  68.94.156.1  or 68.94.157.1
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: nameserver translates a site name to its IP address?
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: doesn't the resolv.conf get re-written each time networking is started? i even had someone come in here that said thaey needed to stop that. i told them...  chattr -i <file>  ...hehe
<Org-Mode> white-sheep: it refuses to install without those dependencies
<n8tuser> onetinsoldier -> well it depends on how the dhclient is configured
<onetinsoldier> n8tuser: ahhh, i see. thanks
<white-sheep> Use aptitude from this point on.
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> thats its main function yes
<white-sheep> !aptitude | Org-Mode
<ubottu> Org-Mode: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder icant get that to make the resulting image zoomed in. its zoomed way too out, no matter the resolution
<R1_> hello, i'm looking for a way to backup my entire ubuntu. Anybody have any suggestions as to how  or what program would i use to do it
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: i've tried connecting with h33t's ip, fails the same
<dgar1> R1_: rsnapshot
<FiremanEd> !backup | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> what ip you are getting for h33t.com ?
<Org-Mode> white-sheep: yea i know what aptitude is i used to use it before i started uses apt-get
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: Well... that is about it I guess. I have ran out of ideas. I don't think you can find something that will convert your swf into an image and zoom in at the same time. Sorry
<onetinsoldier> R1_: you could check out the 'dd' command, or this utility Ghost for Unix --> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<meoblast001> hi
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: 87.233.179.135
<nuxleee> my machine at home running 8.10 got 35 day uptime, firefox (again) messing up and needs restarts, but not that much worse than 8.04
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: I'm not sure about your issue -- Usually it should install the said dependencies -- Alternative, you can install the dependencies manually.
<meoblast001> im using recordmydesktop to output some video to my webserver.... how do i have it cut video off the begining so it can be realtimish
<Org-Mode> tried that too
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> yeah thats correct,  and what happens when you put that in your web browser?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: 'fails the same'
<allquixotic> Decepticon: almost there with gst-launch. I don't think it can zoom in either, but with swfdec support, it _should_ be able to grab the full resolution. We'll see.
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> error please,  whats the error?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: times out
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: "The server at www.h33t.com is taking too long to respond."
<doug3> is there a initial guide for 8.10?
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> and if you do   telnet  87.233.179.135 80    in a command line?
<onetinsoldier> !terminal | doung
<ubottu> doung: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<onetinsoldier> !terminal | doug3
<ubottu> doug3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> doug3: You can start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html
<doug3> thx pici
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: stalls
<onetinsoldier> doug3: alos have a look at http://linuxcommand.org/
<doug3> i know the terminal, i just want to set up 8.10 with everything quick, flash, java, best media, fonts, etc.
<onetinsoldier> doug3: oh.. i see
<onetinsoldier> doug3: you're using 64-bit userspace architecture?
<white-sheep> !festival > white-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival
<Org-Mode> !info Festival
<ubottu> Package Festival does not exist in intrepid
<Org-Mode> O.o
<wash-hasted> /roll
<wash-hasted> oops
<doug3> onetinsoldier: 32bit
<wash-hasted> wrong window
<wash-hasted> sorry
<white-sheep> Org-Mode: It is when you enable the extra repos. ;)
<Org-Mode> ya i know
<Org-Mode> Festival is on my repos :)   i have everything except medibuntu stuff
<onetinsoldier> doug3: ok, someone besides me should help you with flash then
<Decepticon> allquixotic cool, im still messing around with that tool WebcamWonder gave me, it seems ive managed to capture images at 3124x2000 pixels for a decent resolution... but i dont know a way to automate this for each page, since its windows
<onetinsoldier> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<white-sheep> !info carnival
<ubottu> Package carnival does not exist in intrepid
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: That tool works? Under Mono or Wine?
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder im using it directly under winxp
<Decepticon> WebcamWonder ill try wine, but it says it needs net framework 2.0
<Org-Mode> oh ok onetinsoldier i see ubottu doesnt like captial letters
<WebcamWonder> Decepticon: Oh ok. :)... Well, best of luck goofing around with that thing :)
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> can you post the results of  sudo iptables -vL
<mfg8876> hey everyone, I just started experiencing linux since last Monday and have been quite frustrated with an extremely annoying and detrimental to my multi-language java project bug that concerns installing any locale. This bug appears to affect kubuntu 64x versions 7.10, 8.04.1, 8.10 and is most likely a 249340 duplicate which has a fix released status for both dapper and gutsy. Anyone care to...
<mfg8876> ...take a shot at helping me out?
<Org-Mode> hmmm spekaing of Medibuntu is it safe to use in 8.04?
<thiebaude> Org-Mode: i use it on 8.04
<WebcamWonder> Org-Mode: Use the hardy branch, it is made for 8.04
<Org-Mode> speaking*
<GodfatherofEire1> Quick question, is there any append function in OO.o 3, I'd ask in their channel, but there's nobody in there
<Org-Mode> ok ty both
<thiebaude> yw
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: yes. package names are case sensitive. and i don't believe that any package exists that has a capital letter in it's name(actual name of the package that you'd call with apt-get)
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m2dcfbc55
<Org-Mode> onetinsoldier: ok
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> you are in livecd?  can you also post the  results of   route -n  ;  ifconfig
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m17f94b18 no, harddrive
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<LuserOfTheDay> Hey all.
<Rhapsody> I've finally decided I want sound back, and the first step in that would mean killing my broken and busted OSS install. How would I go about eradicating all traces of OSS (Open Sound System) from my PC?
<allquixotic> Rhapsody: They have a script for that which ships with the OSS4 install if you're using the one from opensound.com
<allquixotic> it's like ossuninstall.sh or something
<nitesh> I just got comcast internet connection installed and I cant use it with my Ubuntu box. How do I start trouble shooting?
<allquixotic> better a question for the 4-front forums though, http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5905
<Rhapsody> It's worth a try. I had an OSS 4.0 install that broke when I did some updates, so I installed a developmental OSS 4.1 build, which probably made things worse.
<allquixotic> Rhapsody: OSS kernel panics when trying to load the module that interfaces with my hw :)
<allquixotic> Rhapsody: follow that thread i linked you to, it has instructions
<Decepticon> allquixotic ok it looks like theres varying resolutions on each of hte swfs... so this tool is kind of useless
<KillerOrca> I just cloned my harddirve to a new one, took out the old one, re-installed grub and now when I boot I get a blue screen, any ideas?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: and it's on Windows so of course it's useless ;-)
<Rhapsody> Nasty. The only time I saw Linux kernel panic was upon booting my old PC after it had been dropped on the floor.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I'm grabbing about 9234923 dependencies to get this gstreamer-plugins-bad compiled. :-/
<Decepticon> allquixotic holy crap
<allquixotic> well not literally that many
<allquixotic> but tens.
<Decepticon> allquixotic well does the conversion have any indication of being functional on your system before we attempt to make it work on mine?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: Once I get the swfdec plugin compiled I'll let you know ;)
<Decepticon> allquixotic is there anyway to take a screenshot of a webpage containing a flash object like http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/gametime3.php?hscale=1.6&wscale=1.6&fileno=0000
<Flynsarmy> Any idea why dd would be takin gup most of my CPU? I don't have anything open besides firefox, xchat, pidgin and cgmail.
<meoblast001> anyone know of any streaming video server & c lient software? not VLC though cuz that requires the viewer have VLC
<white-sheep> Flynsarmy: Use htop and find out what's eating up your CPU.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: if you have an http URL that leads directly to the .swf file, you can go out and grab that directly using gstreamer.
<allquixotic> i.e. gst-launch-0.10
<KillerOrca> I get a blue screen on boot after cloning my install, anyone have any ideas?
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> i suspect that it is your ISP blocking that site for their own reasons like stopping torrents perhaps
<Decepticon> allquixotic i just have a php script that acts as a container for the swf file ... otherwise i have direct links to the swf files as well
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: then why can i view it on mac and windows
<Flynsarmy> white-sheep, /sbin/klogd -P /var/run/klog/kmsg
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> can you elaborate on your network layout?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: Cable>Modem>Computer
<allquixotic> Decepticon: you need to get your PHP script to basically redirect to the SWF file itself if you want to take arbitrary URLs and get the PNG out of them
<Hilikus> how do i give specific access to a user to be able to mount and unmount the cdrom? ive found info on how to let ANY user do this, but i want it just for a specific user
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> and your windows and vista are where?
<Flynsarmy> white-sheep, it's fighting /sbin/syslogd -u syslog for my CPU
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: mac and windows* same computer
<Decepticon> allquixotic thats beyond my scope :/
<white-sheep> Flynsarmy: I only give you the name of the package that allow you to determine the source of the problem. ;)
<Rhapsody> Well, ossxmix doesn't exist any more. I'll take that as a good sign.
<allquixotic> Deception in what way is the swf "contained" in the resulting HTML of the output?
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> i forgot, you are on livecd now?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: no
<Flynsarmy> anyone know why klogd and syslogd would be going nuts taking up all my CPU?
<nbeebo> ive installed ubuntu live cd on usb and how do i boot?
<garou> Hi. I want to have a file of defined size that I can mount as an encrypted file system. Windows support is a plus, but optional. What project should I look into?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> set your bios to boot from usb first.
<KillerOrca> I get a blue screen on boot after cloning my install, anyone have any ideas?
<nbeebo> how to boot USB?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nbeebo,  set your bios to boot from usb first.
<white-sheep> garou: TrueCrypt -- I suppose.
<Rhapsody> It'd probably be best to reboot before trying to install OSS again.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Okay, installed ubuntu 8.10 and debootstrap
<Panarchy> Now what?
<Rhapsody> quit
<Rhapsody> Ugh.
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> and you dont have any of those like dansguardian installed that block websites for you?
<nbeebo> courpse|dead, at the beginning i press f12 to change boot device, theres 3 different usbes tried them all, so ur sure it will work from bios instead?
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: no
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> you installed the debootstrap on a separate partition?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: using VMWare
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nbeebo, im never sure, it was just a susgestion.
<R1_> Hi, i know this may be a stupid question, but a Swap Partition just acts like Memory or Ram right? There is nothing valuable needed in there?
<Panarchy> So no, I don't think I did
<nbeebo> CoUrPsE|DeAd, k .. thanks ill try
<D3RGPS31> R1_ nothing at all :D
<Diiphantom> !iso-mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso-mount
<Pici> R1_: Its akin to the pagefile on Windows, its just like a ram extension.
<white-sheep> !swap | R1_
<ubottu> R1_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Diiphantom> !giso-mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giso-mount
<Diiphantom> !gisomount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gisomount
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> can you also post your   cat /etc/nsswitch.conf   just for kicks
<SJr|Nbook> How well does Ubuntu support Netbooks, I'm trying Kubuntu right now but I'm fed up with all it's garbage
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m222d0f16
<Panarchy> n8tuser: What command please
<R1_> Thanks guys
<white-sheep> SJr|Nbook -- How well?  It'll run well on notebooks just about same as on the computer -- Size, speed, and resources make the differences
<n8tuser> D3RGPS31 -> same configs as mine..hmm im stumped at the moment
<white-sheep> !hardware | SJr|Nbook
<ubottu> SJr|Nbook: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<onetinsoldier> Hilikus: hi. i think that may depend on whether a user is part of the 'cdrom'  and 'wheel' groups. if he's not, then he cannot mount the cdrom and if he is then he can? i'm not 100% certain, but i think that is how it works
<D3RGPS31> n8tuser: :/
<onetinsoldier> Hilikus: hence, my question mark
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> you have a separate partition?
<garou> Nobody knowledgable about encrypted fs'?
<SJr|Nbook> I'm not talking about Hardware, I'm talking about usability. Like Windows that aren't too big, etc
<Panarchy> n8tuser: what size should I make the other partition? Also, what should I make it? ext3? reiser?
<axisys> looking for a way to ssh to multiple servers and edit a file simultaneously w/o using ssh key
<Panarchy> SJr|Nbook: Try install fluxbuntu
<SJr|Nbook> I tried installing fluxbox blek :P
<Panarchy> lol
<weternal> hey I've got a question about installing 8.10 as a dual boot, I'm in the partition screen and it's offering me an option to do a guided partition, but not to resize the partition.  I want to set up a dual boot, and it's not giving me an option.  The other os is OSX.4 and the disk is already partitioned.  would "guided-use largest contiguous free space" do the trick?
<Panarchy> There was another good one... enlightenment
<SJr|Nbook> I want something that still looks kinda sexy, not something that was featured in WarGames.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: what size should I make the other partition? Also, what should I make it? ext3? reiser?
<n8tuser> /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 gutsy /mountpointhere/newpartitionhere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Panarchy> SJr|Nbook: ubuntu
<Panarchy> lol
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 gutsy /mountpointhere/newpartitionhere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Pilot_51> does anyone know how to share an alsa input device among multiple applications in intrepid?
<onetinsoldier> SJr|Nbook: icewm?
<SJr|Nbook> Panarchy I should just be able to install gnome-desktop right?
<Panarchy> oh, maybe have a look at OpenSuSE's GNOME
<Panarchy> yeah
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> make it like umm 5-6gig
<Panarchy> Wow
<Panarchy> that big
<Panarchy> well in VMWare, it made an 8GB hard-drive by default
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> if you plan to add things to it later..
<Panarchy> n8tuser: I can just remove the partition then extend it straight away, right?
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> make it 2 gig if you wish
<nitesh> I just got comcast internet connection installed and I cant use it with my Ubuntu box. How do I start trouble shooting?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: After I've done debootstrap, I can just remove that partition then extend my other partition straight away.... right?
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> you are installing this on a VM ?
<Panarchy> Yes
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> on a VM you only have one partition right? or you have multiples?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: sounds like the source of the problem is that ffmpeg's swf decoding (which is done via an external library) can't work with compressed SWFs, which yours are. [swf @ 0x9f0da70]Compressed SWF format not supported
<peppered2> Peppered1 and I are trying to set up 2.1 sound on an Ubuntu 8.10 box with a Sound Blaster Live! card. The issue is, we've got three different cables: One for each speaker, and one for the sub. Can someone talk us through configuring it, from step one?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: I only have the one partition (well two including swap)
<Sindacious> Hi, if possible could someone could, pm me info on how to make ubuntu on a laptop output on another screen (monitor) my backlight has gone out on my laptop
<onetinsoldier> nitesh: i'm not all that good with networking. but in your problem description, include pastebin url's. i recommend you start with a pastebin of the output of the following command --> ifconfig -a
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> okay, so you will have everything in one partition / and /home
<ravenousllama> hello everyone, i have a quick question.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: yep
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 gutsy /mountpointhere/newpartitionhere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ravenousllama> does anyone know how to make the trash icon appear on the desktop?
<n8tuser> something like that
<ozgur> Hi all, can someone help me to set up gcc or any other C language compilers to my ubuntu?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Using x86 version of ubuntu-desktop.iso, just did a clean install, so if you could tell me the exact command, I'd appreciate it
<n8tuser> ravenousllama -> gconf-editor and look in volume manager perhaps?
<billybigrigger> what is the best sounding music player for gnome? totem? vlc? xmms? i want something lightweight and has good sound
<ravenousllama> n8tuser, i can check
<Panarchy> WMP11
<Lillymon> Sounding? They all sound the same don't they?
<nitesh> oneytinsoldier: Currently I am on a windows machine as ubuntu is not able to get an IP address even after setting it to DHCP. I think cable only recognizes MAC address of my windows laptop, but I am not sure.
<ravenousllama> billybigrigger, i suppose the sound would have more to do with the decoder than the player
<L3Tum> I need to find the exact model of motherboard I have. I had a few programs in windows that showed everything about my computer, but I have ubuntu now and can't seem to find any programs like this. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Pilot_51> um... any help?
<wash-hasted> i just compile through the text editor
<white-sheep> billybigrigger: You mean you want a good music / media player?
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> you have a new install of VM ?
<ozgur> Hi all, can someone help me to set up gcc or any other C language compilers to my ubuntu?
<wash-hasted> ofcourse g++ needs to be installed first
<billybigrigger> white-sheep, correct
<onetinsoldier> nitesh: roger, include what kind of network card you are using in your problem description then
<Panarchy> n8tuser: 6.5.1
<ravenousllama> n8tuser, how do i get to gconf?
<Dante123> hi all, I am running ubuntu 8.04 and want to use update manager to update to 8.10.....does anyone envisage any problems?? warnings?? reminders?? (I do run virtualbox and need that to work after update as well)
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Just finished now, only thing I've done is sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<n8tuser> ravenousllama -> on a terminal you type that   gconf-editor
<ravenousllama> ah
<onetinsoldier> !upgrade | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<white-sheep> !players | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<terli> Flannel, why does 'yes ihateyou > /dev/audio ' and 'yes iloveyou > /dev/audio ' make the same sound?
<nitesh> oneytinsoldier: I am connecting using ethernet cable. I am using a wired cable modem, my wireless router has not arrived yet.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: OK: I got the open source program Gnash to display your SWF, even though it's compressed.... now to capture the output ;)
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> umm im going to wing it for the VM, i have not used a vm to install using debootstrap before
<Dante123> ﻿onetinsoldier I will check that....also would you have any qualms about upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10????
<Panarchy> I'll run a uname then
<Decepticon> allquixotic i tried gnash, but i dont see where to go with it... you'd have to scale it 1.6 but even then its too big for my screen resolution
<Dante123> ﻿L3Tum you could run and/or install hwinfo from terminal
<ravenousllama> n8tuser, what exactly would i be looking for?
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> make a filesystem on that VM  /  partition
<Pilot_51> who here knows how to use alsa properly?
<onetinsoldier> nitesh: it should be fairly straightforward then. what is the problem when you try to get online?
<weternal> hey I'm installing 8.10 for a friend on her mac, and I'm getting stuck at the "Prepare Disk space" Screen
<billybigrigger> and since when did xmms2 become a command line server?
<L3Tum> Dante123, thanks I'll try that
<n8tuser> ravenousllama -> something related to trash  icon?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Okay, i686
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> huh?
<billybigrigger> i liked xmms but not a big fan of xmm2, xmms was a wicked old school winamp clone i loved it anything like that?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Will do...
<ravenousllama> n8tuser, i'm not seeing anything useful.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Architecture
<usser> billybigrigger, audacious
<Dante123> ﻿L3Tum no problem
<weternal> it's asking whether I want 'guided - use entire disk', 'guided - use the largest continuous free space' or 'manual' what should I put
<n8tuser> ravenousllama -> which icon thats not being displayed again?
<weternal> I want to keep the other operating system
<onetinsoldier> Dante123: should be pretty easy. i had someone do it manually without even using the update manager/synaptic package manger the other day. worked fine for them. but sometimes some people have a few issues. but they get worked out
<ravenousllama> the trash icon. it's normally on the taskbar, but i want to move it to the desktop
<Dante123> ﻿L3Tum you can also do lspci and lsusb to see info about pci cards etc.
<white-sheep> billybigrigger -- Try Banshee
<R1_> Anyone here have an ipw2200 card patched for injection on  ubuntu?
<nitesh> oneytinsoldier: When I plug ethernet cable in my Ubuntu laptop, the network manager tried to request a IP address but fails and I dont even get a IP address.
<ravenousllama> but if i remove it from the deskbar, it becomes really annoying to access it.
<billybigrigger> white-sheep, i tried banshee last time i tried opensuse and it sucked, im not a big fan of the WMP style or itunes style players that store your whole music list
<billybigrigger> white-sheep, i like old skool winamp style players, audacious looks like what i want
<Dante123> ﻿onetinsoldier thanks....the main thing I don;t want messed up is my virtualbox xp guests....but I can't forsee any problems there.
<n8tuser> ravenousllama -> you have to search around in those folders, or google for a quick answer perhaps
<ravenousllama> n8tuser, will do
<white-sheep> billybigrigger: Alright.  As long as you find what you're looking for. ;)
<bastid_raZor> ravenousllama; in gconf-editor goto apps>nautilus>desktop then select trash_icon_visible
<weternal> hey I'm trying to set up a dual boot for ubuntu 8.10 and OSX.4 and it's not offering me a slider in the partition screen of the install
<R1_> Anyone here have an ipw2200 card patched for injection on  ubuntu?
<peppered2> Hey, can someone help Peppered1 and I set up a sound system around a SB Live! Value card in a private chat?
<n8tuser> am glad there are people around whose got excellent memories
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Using x86 version of ubuntu-desktop.iso, just did a clean install, so if you could tell me the exact command for both partition and using debootstrap, thanks
<ravenousllama> bastid_raZor, thanks that did it.
<ravenousllama> okay, second question, does anyone know how to install fonts?
<bastid_raZor> ravenousllama; you're welcome
<weternal> hey I'm trying to set up a dual boot for ubuntu 8.10 and OSX.4 and it's not offering me a slider in the partition screen of the install
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> you are on a VM, i have not created a partition in a VM
<onetinsoldier> nitesh: ok, well just keep asking. i probably sholdn't have said anything since i'm not that good with networking. however, i do know my way around  a little, but not enough, sorry. it'd probably still be good for people in here to know what network card(brand/model) it is.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Everything should be just like a normal comp, except i686
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> if you were going to use the standard partitions and not the VM, then we can work that out
<D3RGPS31> is it safe to update to the latest kernel?
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> then do it, do the partition in the VM if you believe its like a normal one
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: probably, what version exactly?
<bastid_raZor> ravenousllama; this may help :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: the latest, i heard something about ext4 >.>
<Lillymon> It works! Sound now works! I should come here more often.
<L3Tum> Dante123, neither of those three gave me the motherboard model. I tried sysinfo also to no avail
<ravenousllama> bastid_raZor, thank you, that's extremely useful.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: well, you mean compile your own? i do that... if i were to do that, it'd be --> 2.6.28
<w3wsrmn> L3Tum: mobo info? try sudo dmidecode
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Yes, but what are the command (want to learn CLI) is it like fdisk or something?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: yes :D
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> yes
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Using x86 version of ubuntu-desktop.iso, just did a clean install, I have a i686 architecture, if you could please tell me the exact command for both partitioning and using debootstrap, I'd really appreciate it, thanks
<ravenousllama> bastid_raZor, nevermind, it's not working.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i would think it's be ok to upgrade to it. i only run into one issue myself... my proprietary fglrx(ati) video drivers. have to wait for ati to make the fglrx drivers compatible with newer kernel versions
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Using x86 version of ubuntu-desktop.iso, just did a clean install, I have a i686 architecture, if you could please tell me the exact command for both partitioning and using debootstrap, I'd really appreciate it, thanks
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> the problem with your setup is, you want to install using the debootstrap on a VM which i dont think it will work, debootstrap install would work in same machine not ina virtual environment
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: would you know where to get linux-686-smp
<weternal> can someone give me a hand with partitioning my disk on a macbook.  I'm not getting an option that lets me choose how much of the disk I want to allot for Ubuntu.  would 'guided-use the largest continuous free space' do the trick.  The disk is already partitioned.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: want me to compile and run 2.6.28 right now to check it out? i will if you want. i'll just use the vesa driver.
<ravenousllama> bastid_raZor, this forum entry was also written for ubuntu 6.10, so it seems to have changed significantly
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Haven't had any issues so far, been able to use it exactly as if it was a proper computer
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> from your current kernel, you can not just mount the VM partition
<weternal> but it's not giving me an option to install in the non-osx partition
<allquixotic> Decepticon: does your SWF encapsulate an FLV?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: no
<ravenousllama> urrrgh i just wish there was a font manager
<Decepticon> allquixotic i do not know?
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> think carefully before you make such claims
<Panarchy> n8tuser: I'll see how much space I have, then I might install it on my hard-disk
<Dante123> ﻿L3Tum cant u look at the motherboard and get a number off there to google
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: ok, hehe.  not sure that i know how to help you with that package name
<job> i have a question
<carandraug> weternal: you can choose manual and choose it yourself
<ravenousllama> nevermind i found a website that explains it for 8.04
<ravenousllama> okay last question
<Pici> !ask | job
<ubottu> job: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<job> how to get the mac dock panel for apps?
<ravenousllama> how do i set a drive to mount by default? i have a second partition but i have to open it before it mounts the drive
<bazhang> !awn > job
<ubottu> job, please see my private message
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Hang on a second, I've got nothing to lose by using as if it were a normal computer, not a virtualised one. So please tell me exactly what to do
<weternal> carandraug I've never done a manual partition in the install before
<tobz> I'm having an issue with the 8.10 LiveCD installation. I was getting the "initiramfs" issue and solved with with a modified boot line (added all_generic_ide) but now when the installation loads squashfs, it gets stuck. Any thoughts? Google doesn't return much
<bastid_raZor> !fstab > ravenousllama
<ubottu> ravenousllama, please see my private message
<weternal> I've got a table that says
<tobz> initramfs*
<Spudster> Anyone else seen Vmware Tools use up 100% of the CPU every few seconds on Ubuntu 8.10?  (Running ESXi 3.5 Build 110271)
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> i have already told you, create a new partition
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: looks like all the kernel version packages are just named 'generic'. don't think there is any specific '686' package
<Panarchy> fdisk please
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 gutsy /mountpointhere/newpartitionhere http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
 * mib_5kxwgb0t has a problem connecting to a wireless network in Ubuntu
<weternal> : /dev/sda   /dev/sda1 "fat32"
<weternal> /dev/sda2 "hfs+"
<L3Tum> Dante123, that worked, thanks
<job> obuttu, thank you
<Pici> D3RGPS31: You don't need a specific Ubuntu kernel just for SMP, the -generic kernel will do just fine.
<job> i will work on that
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Thanks for telling me the debootstrap command, now please tell me the partitioning command (think it is fdisk)
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> try it,
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> am not here to hand hold you all the way
<tbrock> hey I'm looking for a developer to mentor me in becoming a developer and get started
<bastid_raZor> ravenousllama; this is old but fstab still operates the same then as it does now. :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Panarchy> n8tuser: ...
<mib_5kxwgb0t> Hello people
<ravenousllama> bastid_raZor, will check
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> man fdisk    you need to do some leg work
<mib_5kxwgb0t> Is this a good place, I just installed Ubuntu and I need help conecting to my wireless network if anyone could at all help me with that, I would be very thankful.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: well, since 2.6.28 is now a final kernel version, i'm going to compile it, just for kicks to see if i can install the fglrx driver on it since it's a final now. i really don't think the fgrlx driver will compile for it, but i'm going to try for the heck/fun of it
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: tell me what it's like :D
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: roger,will do
<carandraug> weternal: sorry. I had to leave the computer for a few minutes. I can guide you on the manual install if you wish
<Zaphyous> Hi, could someone assist me in making my ubuntu laptop display on an external monitor?
<Cody_Duncan> Hello friends.  Bit of an emergency.  I just installed Xubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Dimension 2400, and it started up all fine, but the mouse is not working.  Any takers?
<James22> Hello all
<job> where is Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.  did not find it in synaptic
<bazhang> !ccsm > job
<ubottu> job, please see my private message
<carandraug> job: look for ccsm (compiz configuration settings manager)
<James22> I was just playing a video and had to restart my gnome session (installed shared services to share a folder)
<James22> now I can't hear any audio
<bizkwet> !ot > bizkwet
<ubottu> bizkwet, please see my private message
<James22> it appears /dev/dsp is busy
<bizkwet> lol
<James22> anyone know any way to reset /dev/dsp
<James22> ?
<_empty> I see there is a problem with openchomr/ubuntu for hp2133, possible to say when it will be fixed?
<ribas1> greetings cybernauts and other lost souls :0
<uber_noober> hallo
<weternal> carandraug thanks. I'm at the screen now, it says "/dev/sda"  "free space size 0 MB" "/dev/sda1 fat32 209 MB size 209 MB used" "/dev/sda2" hfs+ 79682 size 33113 used" "free space 134 MB size"
<An_dynas> just installed a derivative of 8.04 with no "keyboard shortcuts" in the accessories.  I'm afraid that I have gotten used to some customization.  Doesn't appear in the repositories.  Any ideas how to install the shortcuts?
<carandraug> weternal: you said you had left free space to install Ubuntu. It doesn't appear. Are you sure you prepared it? There's only 134Mb free to make a partition
<Cody_Duncan> Can someone help me?  The mouse is not working on my machine.  The mouse is not broken, as I was just using it (in Windows).  I just installed Xubuntu 8.04 on a Dimension 2400 with 128 meg RAM.  I installed from the Alt. disk.  Any ideas how I can troubleshoot this?
<ribas1> An_dynas; maybe read a bit ? http://www.google.com/cse?cx=014345598409501589908%3Amplknj4r1bu&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+shortcuts%27&sa=Search
<KillerOrca> anyone know how to successfully move an existing install from one hard drive to another?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Using x86 version of ubuntu-desktop.iso, just did a clean install, I have a i686 architecture, if you could please tell me the exact command for both partitioning and using debootstrap, I'd really appreciate it, thanks
<ribas1> Cody_Duncan: which mouse?
<polywaffle> hello
<polywaffle> can anyone tell me how to make the console colours the same as ubuntu in the tty (not X)
<polywaffle> sorry
<polywaffle> the same as gentoo
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: useful to try: grep -i mouse /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Cody_Duncan> I am using a laptop right now in the chat, but I just installed on a Dell Dimension 2400, and the stock mouse is not working
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> in generality,  fdisk /dev/sddX  and follow the menu
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> i have already given you to command for using debootstrap
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: how can I run try that, without the mouse (stupid question, I suppose)
<carandraug> polywaffle: you want to have the same colors in the console in ubuntu, that you have in gentoo's tty?
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: maybe you can alt-tab to get a shell open?
<Cody_Duncan> no dice
<An_dynas> Thank you for the response, ribas1, but those links are to shortcuts available.  I'm trying to dedicate and customize keys and keystrokes, which is available in the program "keyboard shortcuts" typically found under accessories.  It's unfortunately not there.  I'm looking to figure out how to re-install that program.
<Cody_Duncan> firefox opened
<job> obuttu, the wiki page leads to installing AWN for ubuntu 8.0x can use that for 8.10?
<bastid_raZor> dgarr; alt+f2 then gnome-terminal
<ribas1> Cody_Duncan: start by doing what dgarr says,,find out what brand the mouse is and then look at you xorg.conf
<carandraug> polywaffle: I don't know what are the colors in gentoo, but if you open gnome-terminal, go to Edit > Profile preferences and you change the colors there
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: what bastid_raZor said
<bastid_raZor> dgarr; oh, wrong nick
<KillerOrca> anyone know how to successfully move an existing install from one hard drive to another?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: yes. Use rsync
<KillerOrca> carandraug, can you elaborate?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: yes. One minute. I'm looking for the commands I used before
<KillerOrca> dgarr, trying to get files too, thanks though
<R1_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<carandraug> KillerOrca: do you have the other HDD mounted?
<R1_> R1_, asdf
<KillerOrca> carandraug, if by other you mean original no, it is in the machine but not hooked up
<weternal> carandraug sorry about that, I lost connection for a bit
<carandraug> weternal: you said you had left free space to install Ubuntu. It doesn't appear. Are you sure you prepared it? There's only 134Mb free to make a partition
<n00bf4rt> hi all, i'm new to linux so i decided to give ubuntu a try, but i have some problems with my w-lan network card, can anyone help me ?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you're in the install that you want to copu to another HDD?
<weternal> carandraug there should be room in /dev/sda2 "hfs+" since it's an 80 Gb drive, and there are only 33 Gigs used
<polywaffle> carandraug> I dont mean in X, I mean from a tty
<L_Y> hm....what should i do if i want to let the thunderbird check email by itself?
<ribas1> an-dynas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Onyx> Here's a story of an honest man losing religion, climbing the pulpit steps before an eager congregation, then while praying came a wicked inspiration... Brothers, sisters this is what he said:  "Dearly beloved, dearly beloved, dearly beloved, I can't relate to you."
<carandraug> weternal: yeah, but you'll have to resize it. It's different to leave free space in a partition, and to leave free space in a disk to create a partition
<KillerOrca> carandraug, the new drive is the one that is currently hooked up.  If I have to put the original in, does it matter which one is master and which one is slave?
<L_Y> i want the thunderbird run in background
<weternal> carandraug how would I go about resizing it?
<ribas1> an-dynas and http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-custom-keyboard-shortcut-in-ubuntu.html
<n00bf4rt> i checked fro drivers for my sitecom wl-112 wlan card ( for laptops ) it said its in the driver my ubuntu is using right now, but my connection info only shows 1mb/s but it should be 54 ( im not too far away from the router or anything ) can anyone help me with this ?
<carandraug> weternal: are you trying to install 8.10?
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: when I do the /var/log etc.  I get an error "grep: invalid max count"
<weternal> yes
<weternal> carandraug yes I am installing 8.10
<azfira> www.gogle.com
<tobz> I'm having an issue with the 8.10 LiveCD installation. I was getting the "initramfs+busybox" issue and solved it with a modified boot line (added all_generic_ide) but now when the installation loads squashfs, it gets stuck. Any thoughts? Google doesn't return much
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: remind what you did?
<carandraug> weternal: ok. 1 min. I'm faking a install to guide you
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: forget what I just said, I got the command to work, but what do I do from here?  I am trying to get my mouse to work.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I've got somewhere
<allquixotic> it's a hack but it might do something
<carandraug> KillerOrca: no, I don't think it does. I used this to backup my home without losing anything. It should work for a install
<Decepticon> allquixotic ive been throwing darts with a blindfold on here...
<KillerOrca> carandraug, ok, give me a minute to hook it all up then
<n00bf4rt> erm, could anyone pls help me ^^ with the network problem ?
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: grep -i mouse /var/log/Xorg.*.log may give hints on device and config and erros for mouse
<allquixotic>  Decepticon: I'm hacking up a script using dump-gnash (had to build gnash from source because that isn't shipped with ubuntu) and mplayer and mencoder. whew!
<Cody_Duncan> I'm not getting anything anything that looks like an error.
<Lillymon> I've got working sound now, but I also have a second problem that maybe you can help fix. KNetworkManager can't see my router through the ethernet connection, but can see it via my USB wi-fi connection (that's what I'm connected with). I know it's not a hardware problem though, because a Kubuntu 8.10 desktop CD can see the router through the ethernet connection.
<azfira> www.wikipedia.com
<azfira> www.gogle.com
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: do you items indicating success and "Convigured"
<n00bf4rt> WTB some help =D
<R1_> Hi, can someone tell  me if there is a terminal code to check the driver version of your  wireless adapter?
<Decepticon> allquixotic well its better than what im doing
<ribas1> using 220 mem with firefox opened and 3-20% cpu with xbuntu.desktop installed after removing gnome
<n00bf4rt> R1_ i have wlan issues too, not getting much support here tho ^
<ribas1> anyone else using xfce forr comps?
<R1_> n00bf4rt, does it involve injection?
<ribas1> noobf4rt: what is the issue?
<ribas1> ehehehe
<n00bf4rt> ok im a noob with linux :) to start with
<ribas1> hospital...
<ribas1> medicine
<n00bf4rt> i have a sitecom wl-112
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: the last line says "Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded"
<ribas1> ...
<n00bf4rt> but its only 1mb/s @ connection info
<n00bf4rt> it should be 54
<R1_> how close are y ou  to the ap n00bf4rt
<n00bf4rt> like 1 meter
<n00bf4rt> so it should be ok, when i was using windows with normal drivers its 54
<weternal> carandraug how do I resize this partition?
<hazard_> So I used chsh to switch my shell to zsh, but gnome-terminal still seems to start bash. What gives?
<R1_> n00bf4rt, i just installed ubuntu 2 days ago, no help will be coming  from  me lol
<n00bf4rt> tried too look for some drivers, i found a default package in ubuntu supporting my card
<ribas1> n00bf4rt: i don't have one to troubleshoot but it was working with 7.10
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: try lsmod|grep mouse to see driver
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: I am looking at this in the forums, though I don't know that it applies : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448046
<R1_> Hi, can someone tell  me if there is a terminal code to check the driver version of your  wireless adapter?
<carandraug> weternal: that's what I'm trying to figure. It's better to try it in the LiveCD, instead of the installation menus. Is that ok?
<weternal> yeah
<weternal> carandraug yeah
<n00bf4rt> to add some more info to my problem, it says here my network card has a 75% connection, so that makes it even more strange that i'm only having 1mb/s
<weternal> carandraug so do I want to exit from the install?
<carandraug> weternal: if you try during the menu install (which I was trying now), the text is not clear and I don't want to mess your system
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: maybe if you pastebin your Xorg.0.log someone will see something to help
<R1_> n00bf4art, it says  you're  getting 1mb/s but is that what is actually going on? have you tried to test if it will  surpass 1mb/s
<carandraug> weternal: yes. Go to LiveCD and start gparted
<n00bf4rt> let me try downloading something from a good host..
<carandraug> KillerOrca: "rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found --exclude /where_you _want_to_copy_it / /where_you _want_to_copy_it" I belive this command should do the trick for you
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: how do I see the log?
<weternal> carandraug ok I'm in the live cd session now
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I set everything up, but I tried cloning the drive before with clonezilla, do i need to boot up gparted and erase the failed clone?
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: also, pasting won't work, as I am working on a seperate machine
<ribas1> n00bf4rt: http://www.speedtest.net/
<n00bf4rt> maximum dl speed is ~30kb/s but its 1800kb/s using ethernet
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: try: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<weternal> i've got gparted open
<carandraug> KillerOrca: can't hurt to make sure there's nothing left behind
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: no such file or directory
<Zaphyous> could someone assist me in making my ubuntu laptop display on an external monitor (dvi monitor)?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i now have the following .deb package.... linux-image-2.6.28-maroon-bells-amd64_20081226_amd64.deb  :-)
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to get dpkg to reinstall ALL packages?
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: my mistake, it's there
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: :D
<weternal> carandraug I've got gparted open, it's showing three partitions sda1, sda2 and unallocated
<carandraug> weternal: ok. So umount the partition where you have OSx installed
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i'll install it and reboot in several minutes here
<R1_> n00bf4rt, you on 8.10 ubuntu?
<ribas1> jeeee...i rock ! :)
<n00bf4rt> ehm where can i see my version
<ribas1> http://www.speedtest.net/result/379518282.png
<n00bf4rt> i downloaded the latest version about 2 weeks ago
<kpr> Lol, his name is n00bf4rt
<n00bf4rt> hehe xD ya my usual nick was taken xD
<soreau> tonyyarusso: That would be 'by reinstalling ubuntu'
<earHurts> I installed kubuntu-desktop over Ubuntu Intrepid. This gives me KDE 4.1, which reallt disappoints. I want KDE 3.5. How can I revet to KDE 3.5?
<Decepticon> allquixotic im almost giving up
<Lillymon> earHurts: As far as I can see, you don't.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I have it in an AVI
<n00bf4rt> to add some more info had the same problem using fedora
<woli> how can i know the electricity consumption of my computer?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I have gone from your SWF to an AVI using gnash, mplayer and mencoder
<Decepticon> allquixotic ive tried printing the swf, screenshotting the swfs, converting the swf to png....
<R1_> n00bf4rt, you can go to the panel system-> about ubuntu to check version
<woli> with an applet, if possible.
<earHurts> It's not  possible?
<n00bf4rt> ok let me check
<allquixotic> Decepticon: It's not that hard to go from a backend of AVI to a backend of PNG
<weternal> carandraug I've got it unmounted
<n00bf4rt> im on 8.10
<Decepticon> allquixotic i suppopse... the hard part is swf to avi
<ribas1> n00bf4rt: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<R1_> n00bf4rt, so your card works fine in  windows but weird on linux?
<Lillymon> I'm waiting for Kubuntu 9.04, with KDE 4.2 in the base install. THAT is the full replacement for KDE 3.5 I've been wanting.
<allquixotic> it's not hard, I can do it here
<carandraug> weternal: now, right click on it and select "resize/move"
<n00bf4rt> jup
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: the log says at one point "Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one..." "Configured Mouse: Settin gDevice option to "/dev/input/mice"
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to convert a number in the terminal to its equivalent in base 64?
<n00bf4rt> its easy to find windows drivers, but in linux its 1 big package ( as far as i could see ) and my card was on the list
<n00bf4rt> default driver
<Decepticon> allquixotic this method, is it scriptable so i may do it to 1400 swf files
<Cody_Duncan> I think I may be taking this machine home with me, to spend some real time with it, as it may be just shy of FUBAR
<n00bf4rt> another werid thing, my card has 2 LEDs only 1 is burning, in windows both where burning
<weternal> carandraug ok I resized it. should I click apply?
<n00bf4rt> the activity LED aint burning anymore
<R1_> n00bf4art, i'm new to Ubuntu so i can't offer any more suggestions except to google "'yourcard name' problems ubuntu"
<allquixotic> Decepticon: The thing I'm writing *is* a script.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: So yes
<carandraug> weternal: then, you change the values so " Free space preceding=0", "New Size=what you want to leave for MacOSX" and "Free Space Following=what you want to leave for Ubuntu"
<Decepticon> allquixotic interesting
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: try: sudo cat /dev/input/mice|xxd    and move mouse to see if there is output
<n00bf4rt> well R1_ i tried that allready will look further if i cant fix it with the help here
<carandraug> weternal: yes
<n00bf4rt> im afraid its not that easy tho since im new to linux ^
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: Which card do you have?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I can send you a tarball with dump-gnash and the script once I get it debugged
<n00bf4rt> sitecome wl-112
<n00bf4rt> sitecom*
<weternal> n00bf4rt are you using intel 2200bg
<Decepticon> allquixotic that would be awesome
<weternal> n00bf4rt I mean is that your wireless card name?
<n00bf4rt> ehm i have no idea ^^ i have this laptop for 2 days now its the old laptop of my mum xD dont have any specs
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to convert a number in the terminal to its equivalent in base 64 (Not the programming language but a number that has 64 as its base instead of 2, 10, 16, etc)?
<n00bf4rt> ow no
<n00bf4rt> its sitecom wl-112
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you got your partition set up? Now I remember, you'll have to at least edit fstab after this
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: I am moving the mouse but nothing is happening
<sloopy> base 64? what do you use after z?
<seventoes> i'm getting "The Composite extension is not available" when i try to enable visual effects. I have ati drivers for my card installed from ATI's website, and Composite enabled in my xorg.conf
<SJr|Nbook> How do I switch my Login Manager, from KDM to GDM?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I'm 98% there; just figuring out mencoder options to go from a recognized media format into PNG
<GodfatherofEire> sloopy, I know there is something, but I'm not sure what the last 2 characters are
<R1_> weternal, i'm using 2200bg, is there something i should  know  o.O  ?
<Cody_Duncan> dgarr: thanks for trying, but I think I may be out of options here for the time being
<dgarr> Cody_Duncan: hm, with a working mouse you would get output there so I don't know, maybe restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace) and retry that
<GodfatherofEire> For that matter, I'm not even sure if there is a standard, so I might just be making an idiot of myself
<Panarchy> Sorry, had a shower, can someone please tell me the command again so i can use it?
<KillerOrca> carandraug I deleted everyhting on the target hard disk, it all just says unallocated now in gparted, do I need to do anyhting else?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Using x86 version of ubuntu-desktop.iso, just did a clean install, I have a i686 architecture, if you could please tell me the exact command for both partitioning and using debootstrap, I'd really appreciate it, thanks
<sloopy> GodfatherofEire, would be 8 chars (guessing using 0-9 and a-z and A-Z) left over needing to be filled
<weternal> R1_ oh I had issues with it when I switched to 8.10-i.e. it didn't work out of the box, but I was able to solve the problem by typing sudo modprobe -i ipw2200
<GodfatherofEire> sloopy, nope only 2
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> in generality,  fdisk /dev/sddX  and follow the menu
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> i have already given you to command for using debootstrap
<R1_> weternal, have you patched your driver for injection?
<seventoes> anyone know why I might be getting "The composite extension is not available" with ATI drivers from the ATI website?
<weternal> R1_ what does that mean
<carandraug> KillerOrca: yes. Create an ext3 partition
<sloopy> GodfatherofEire, ahh my decminal math is off
<R1_> weternal, nevermind =)
<GodfatherofEire> sloopy, haha, yeah, I did the same thing when I first went to calculate it too
<uber_noober> n00bf4rt: your card should work out of the box
<weternal> carandraug how long should this take to resize the disk
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i had an error with installing the .deb :-(
<n00bf4rt> more info: connection info shows driver: rt2500pci
<R1_> weternal, it's just for wireless auditing. You need to have patched ipw2200 if you want to take advantage of injection with aircrack
<sloopy> GodfatherofEire, yeah its all those numbery thingys too many, they need to have alot less...
<weternal> n00bf4rt sudo modprobe -r rt2500pci
<DOT_DASH> Hi, I want to use command-line to copy files to Windows smb share, but smbmount (in smbfs) won't install.  I can "see" the mount in Dolphin/Konqueror.
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: so close, yet so far xD
<n00bf4rt> will do
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i'm investigating now
<weternal> n00bf4rt that will stop that driver, and maybe let another one which actually works with your card take over
<DOT_DASH> (Konqueror won't copy the files because it aborts(dies) if there's more than about 1 Gb of files)
<Dalton_T1> i need some help, and i am kind of new to this... i have around 200 gigabites on my windows XP, and around 3 gigabites on here. how do i transfer that memory over to ubuntu?
<stan> Dalton_T1, With a tool such as partition magic.  Do a ful backup before you start mucking with partition sizes.
<stan> many a geeks last words were ... this wont hurt my data.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Yes, okay, thanks. Can you tell me the command for debootstrap again, as I had a shower, and mibbit made your text dissappear!
<n00bf4rt> hmm
<uber_noober> n00bf4rt: if what weternal suggested fails u can try ndiswrapper to make it work. Your card uses the same chipset as my belkin
<weternal> n00bf4rt what'd that do
<Dalton_T1> and stan, would i install that on ubuntu or xp?
<n00bf4rt> erm
<n00bf4rt> it kinda deleted my wlan xD
<n00bf4rt> or something
<stan> Dalton_T1, I think it comes with a bootable CD?
<n00bf4rt> pulled out my card and plugged it in again
<DOT_DASH> smbfs won't install because of smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4) but 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.7 is to be installed
<DOT_DASH>  any help, please?
<n00bf4rt> then it worked
<n00bf4rt> but still 1mb/s
<carandraug> weternal: I never did had to resize one. I know how and guided people on doing it but never actually had to do it so I don't know how long it takes.
<weternal> are you getting wireless
<seventoes> DOT_DASH: install samba-common?
<stan> Dalton_T1, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832108166&Tpk=partition%20magic
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> i've pasted it to you several times, i can not remember anymore
<ville_> Hell guys! I have a problem with my WLAN in ubuntu I keep getting disconnected pretty often
<DOT_DASH> seventoes, yes, that's there
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Press the up arrow please
<KillerOrca> carandraug, ok, how do I make the target hard drive all one big ext3 partition? Right now it has 3 separate ones on it
<Dalton_T1> is there a way i can do something like that for free?
<weternal> carandraug oh ok, it's just taking a while and I wasn't sure whether it should or not
<Panarchy> KillerOrca: gparted
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> nothing
<KillerOrca> Panarchy, I am in gparted
<weternal> n00bf4rt well you can undo that command with sudo modprobe -i
<weternal> "your driver name"
<n00bf4rt> ow ok xD
<Panarchy> n8tuser: :( Well if you do remember please tell me (via PM) Thanks in advance
<Panarchy> Going to eat breakfast now
<ville_> Hell guys! I have a problem with my WLAN in ubuntu I keep getting disconnected pretty often
<n00bf4rt> ehm could it have anything to do with MTU ?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you delete all the partitions until you're left with only free space, and then you create it. But are the 3 partitions, for swap, /home and / ?
<n00bf4rt> its on automatic, i have no idea what it is, never saw it in windows
<KillerOrca> carandraug, they were just 3 partitions that were there
<stan> ville_, is that a poorly formed question; or an observation?
<weternal> n00bff4rt um, let me get this straight-you're getting wireless but it's slow?
<n00bf4rt> yes
<n00bf4rt> its only 1mbit but it should be 54
<carandraug> KillerOrca: ok. Just umount them, and then choose delete. Create a big ext3 then (leave space for swap and /home if you want)
<n00bf4rt> and the same laptop, same card in windows, no problems
<Dalton_T1> i think i am going to torrent that partition magic, thanks for the help!
<donavan_> can anyone in here help me? I have been trying to get my TV card to work but it just doesn't seem to want to scan for the channels I have tried it in myth, kaffeine, tvtime, and dvbscan and nothing I try seems to work the card is a wintv-hvr-1800 as far as I can tell the drivers are installed and updated I am running on ubuntu 8.10 but no matter what program I use it doesnt seem to complete the scan. ... I have checked and the card
<donavan_>  is supposed to be supported by  just about everything but I am missing something
<stan> Dalton_T1, defrag in windows first (it will make it MUCH faster)
<weternal> n00bf4rt well then it's not an issue with mtu
<stan> Dalton_T1, and make a backup of anything critical
<n00bf4rt> ok
<Dalton_T1> alright, thanks stan, i will do that
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I deleted them but left no space for swap or home, should I do that?
<n00bf4rt> might it be capped by some sort of setting? setting it to 1mb/s or something ?
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: You can force your wireless card to work at 54
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder, could you tell me how to do this ?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you want to copy to backup, or just to later boot from that HDD?
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: sudo iwconfig <wlan0> rate 54M
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: Where <wlan0> would be the name of your wireless interface
<n00bf4rt> iĺl give it a try
<KillerOrca> carandraug, to boot from that HDD, but the original install has no separate partition for home only for swap
<n00bf4rt> ok
<DOT_DASH> seventoes: the message from Adept Manager is a bit different: in red text BREAK(install)
<matti_> #kateos-pl
<carandraug> KillerOrca: then leave space only for swap
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: getting, Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) :
<n00bf4rt>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<KillerOrca> carandraug, does it have to be ext3 and how large should it be?
<wise> hello!  I need ti install HFS+ support to create a partition with gparted..
<tarelerulz1> have any of you ever gotten adobe flash player for firefox working right so it don't run up your cpu?
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: Is wlan0 the name of your wireless interface?
<n00bf4rt> yes
<sloopy> i hate when my machine locks up
<weternal> try eth1
<carandraug> KillerOrca: for swap, use the same space you have in your current install. It's not ext3, the typse is linux-swap
<n00bf4rt> weternal, was that for me ?
<KillerOrca> k, will do
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: pastebin iwconfig
<weternal> yes
<wise> can anybody help me install HFS+ partition creating support?
<n00bf4rt> 1 sec, let me try webcamwonders thing first
<weternal> oh do what webcamwonder said first
<weternal> yeah
<n00bf4rt> command not found? ^
<n00bf4rt> ^^
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | n00bf4rt
<ubottu> n00bf4rt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: run the command iwconfig, and then paste the output to a pastebin :)
<n00bf4rt> ow :P
<ilmob> hello
<Zygot> Hi ilmob
<n00bf4rt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93549/
<KillerOrca> carandraug, ok, that is done, now what
<ilmob> basic quiestion I'm sure but anyone know how to add to start up? I tried finding System/Preferences/Session but I don't seem to have those options
<weternal> how do you left click a macbook mouse in ubuntu
<ilmob> hey Zygot
<Zygot> Yep
<weternal> i mean right click
<n00bf4rt> weternal, the Eth thing you said aint that the network interface for cable?
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: Does the fragment threshold configuration match the one on router?
<Decepticon> allquixotic, any luck with the avi
<carandraug> KillerOrca: can you pastebin "ls /media", "df -h" and "sudo fdisk -l"?
<weternal> eth0 should be the cable interface
<n00bf4rt> yes
<weternal> eth1 is the name for my wireless interface
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: And Rts?
<n00bf4rt> ow eth1 is my nic ^^ for cable
<brendon> hi all, i had a software raid 1 mirror setup and one of the drives died. I just need to get some data off the good drive. fdisk says the filesystem is "linux raid", how can i mount the drive so i can access the data on the drive?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: We now have a new sub-problem that I'm trying to resolve. Take a genericized avi file and extract the first frame of it as a PNG
<n00bf4rt> hmmm never heard of rts ^^
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I am in a gparted livecd, so is there anything specific you are looking for?
<allquixotic> This is a more tractable sub-problem though
<n00bf4rt> let me check my router if i can find anything
<weternal> does anyone know how the right click/left click thing works with a macbook mouse?
<n00bf4rt> weternal: ctrl+ click ?
<n00bf4rt> not sure..
<wise> anybody?  has anyone been able to create a HFS+ partition in ubuntu?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: yes. The path to the partitions, where they are mounted, and what's in /media that should be excluded
<WebcamWonder> allquixotic: ffmpeg can apparently do it, http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FFMPEG_Usage
<Decepticon> allquixotic what exactly does this png look like? its a millisecond long video with the swf file captured in it? or is it a compilation of many swf files or? how is the quality
<ChoboMog> Hey.  I know this isn't the official Moblock channel, but is there anyone else who give me a bit of help with it?  When its enabled, Moblock is blocking all traffic, including HTTP (affecting pidgin/emesene/firefox), FTP, etc, even though it has been slecected as an exception to the blocks using Mobloquer...This should have whitelisted the HTTP connections after it was reloaded...
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: cant find anything with RTS ^^
<weternal> carandraug so I've got 30 gigs of free space now, how do I add a partition?
<n00bf4rt> might it be called different ?
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: RTS Throttle
<allquixotic> Decepticon: the PNG is going to be the first frame of the SWF file
<carandraug> weternal: that you do in the install menu, in manual mode. Start the install
<KillerOrca> carandraug, actually I ran into a problem doing the resize so I have to do it agian
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: I really cant find it anywhere
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: Ok, then try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M again
<Kar1na> ya regreso
<n00bf4rt> ok will do
 * Kar1na se va a dormir
<n00bf4rt> same error again
<weternal> carandraug I'm at the manual partition screen
<weternal> i've got 32245MB free space after the hfs+ drive
<smokeymirror> hey guys can you help me with my wireless
<smokeymirror> its not working
<R1_> How do i check ther  kernel version of my ubuntu?
<manzur> hello my frinds
<manzur> how are
<manzur> you
<manzur> happy new year
<FloodBot1> manzur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manzur> and merry chrsitmas
<soreau> smokeymirror: Which chipset is it and what is not working about it?
<manzur> i have a question for you
<carandraug> weternal: ok. Do you want to have separate /home? How much do you ant to leave for swap (if any)?
<manzur> do not you think ubuntu menus: application-places-system, are too big?
<R1_> How do i check ther  kernel version of my ubuntu?
<smokeymirror> under iwconfig
<Zygot> WebcamWonder: try 11M (B instead of G)
<smokeymirror> it shows up as wlan0 IEEE 802.11abgn
<manzur> how can i do to set them smaller
<tobz> R1_: uname -sr in a terminal
<manzur> ?
<smokeymirror> but it doesn't work
<R1_> tobz, ty
<weternal> R1_ it should tell you when you start
<Tim183> can I have some assistance installing sopcast please....?
<R1_> weternal, i'm too lazy to restart
<manzur> i mean the letter size
<R1_> weternal, thanx anyway
<Friek> WebcamWonder: anymore suggestions ?
<manzur> font size
<donavan_> can anyone in here help me? I have been trying to get my TV card to work but it just doesn't seem to want to scan for the channels I have tried it in myth, kaffeine, tvtime, and dvbscan and nothing I try seems to work the card is a wintv-hvr-1800 as far as I can tell the drivers are installed and updated I am running on ubuntu 8.10 but no matter what program I use it doesnt seem to complete the scan. ... I have checked and the card
<donavan_>  is supposed to be supported by  just about everything but I am missing something
<smokeymirror> i tried so many ubuntu tutorials
<WebcamWonder> Zygot: Nope. Apparently your card's driver doesn't support SET, so it cannot be changed on the fly I presume
<WebcamWonder> Zygot: Sorry
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: ^^
<n00bf4rt> hehe srry auto nick change, i reconnected ^^
<weternal> well it's 2.26
<weternal> if you're using 8.10
<dsnaike> tarelerulzl I always copy all the plugins at usr/mozilla/plugins to usr/firefox-3.0.5/plugins  and no problems
<teep2> I'm trying to get 32-bit Intrepid to play a commercial DVD.  (The DVD is good and it plays in my 64Bit Hardy Totem player.)  I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10.musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd but when I put the DVD in and click on it, Totem comes up and crashes.  Suggestions?
<uber_noober> smokeymirror: what kind of card is it? who makes it?
<smokeymirror> i am on 8.10
<Zygot> WOW? O
<Zygot> Hmmmmm...
<R1_> weternal, how come mine says 2.6.27
<WebcamWonder> manzur: System -> Appearence -> Fonts, you can change it there
<weternal> carandraug how do I set up the partitions in this free space?
<smokeymirror> its intel 5100
<WebcamWonder> !pm | manzur
<smokeymirror> how do i find what card it is
<ubottu> manzur: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I am in the gparted livecd, how do I create a swap partition?
<uber_noober> smokeymirror: lspci -m
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: What does ad-hoc mean @ mode ? in my wireless settings ?
<carandraug> weternal: you select free space, then click in edit partition. A menu pops up. You select the type of partition, and the space you want for it.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: SUCCESS.
<n00bf4rt> its on infrastructure now
<Decepticon> allquixotic wow!
<soreau> smokeymirror: It would be easier for you to get support if you type the nickname of the one that is trying to help you in front of your message, and keep your response on a single line. This way it will highlight the message and notify them that you've responded
<carandraug> weternal: where you want /, you choose ext3 and mount point /
<Decepticon> allquixotic i cant believe it
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: Ad-hoc is for p2p. When 2 pcs are connected together. For routers, managed would be your best choice
<weternal> carandraug what partition do I want to select from that menu? the first option is ext3? do I want to mount it at /?
<n00bf4rt> ow ok
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I can't tell gnash to scale *up* the flash video by 1.6, you'll have to use another resolution, at least for the 0000.swf, because the resolution needs to be a power of 2 for ffmpeg... but I wrote a script that takes swf and dumps png from the first frame
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: hehe srry iḿ not used to these words, windows didnt have all these terms :P
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you right click on the unallocated space, choose the size for it, and choose linux-swap in the filesystem option
<WebcamWonder> n00bf4rt: It has the tendency to sugar-coat many many things
<Decepticon> allquixotic, sure i can use 2.0 or 4.0
<carandraug> weternal: you want to choose the one that says "free space". Do not select the ones that already done
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: have to aggree with that :P
<allquixotic> Decepticon: ffmpeg likes it when i make it a scale of twice as big
<manzur> it changes ubuntu desktop font size but it do not change menu font zise
<allquixotic> 1224x1568
<manzur> WebcamWonder: it changes ubuntu desktop font size but it do not change menu font zise
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I think --scale=2.0, --scale=4.0, --scale=8.0, etc will work fine
<Decepticon> allquixotic is that the resolution of the resulting png file
<allquixotic> Decepticon: yes
<Decepticon> allquixotic how much of a quality difference are you seeing between the swf and the png? especially looking at the text
<weternal> carandraug right I'm creating a new partition in the free space
<weternal> but what format should it have
<Decepticon> allquixotic lets see a png
<Crak> hi
<Crak> anyone knows a software for downloading from rapidshare or megaupload?
<mib_b5ao9k> how do i install a wireless manager (and which one) on ubuntu?
<carandraug> weternal: ext3 for / and swap for swap
<carandraug> weternal: you should create at least 2
<allquixotic> Deception: a moment
<KillerOrca> carandraug, this livecd seems to not want to actually create any partitions and I cannot boot
<weternal> carandraug: yeah I set up a ext3 and swap, thanks
<mib_b5ao9k> can someone help me get a wireless manager on ubuntu
<mib_b5ao9k> please
<mib_b5ao9k> i'm begging you
<manzur> wiuld not it better if in window selector applet we can close windows as in window list applet?
<Biovore> what wireless nic you have?
<Crak> mib_b5ao9k: wicd
<carandraug> KillerOrca: did you umount them? Try with "sudo cfdisk"
<mib_b5ao9k> Crak: i can't figure out what the package name for apt-get is
<Crak> i think it isnt an official package
<KillerOrca> carandraug, when I create the swap partitoin is it primary or extended?
<mib_b5ao9k> so how do i get it?
<techsupport> hi fag
<Crak> what about network manager?
<kestrel> mib_b5ao9k, network manager handles wireless connections
<mib_b5ao9k> yes that one would be good too
<techsupport> hi fagz
<mib_b5ao9k> how do i get network manager?
<Flannel> techsupport: Please stop
<mib_b5ao9k> i tried apt-get install network-manager
<Crak> it is an official ubuntu package
<onetinsoldier> hi. i have just discovered that when i compile a new kernel(linux-2.6.28) with make-kpg(apt-get install kernel-package), and then try to install the .deb it creates, the postinst script doesn't like that i have a /etc/kernel/postinst.d directory(contains one little executable file --> dkms). i've never encountered this problem before when compiling/building a new kernel .deb file with make-kpg. any ideas anyone? have i hit on
<onetinsoldier> a bug with the make-kpkg script?
<teep2> Okay, I tried running Totem from the terminal.  (Wow, doc is lacking.  totem --play /media/Title)
<Crak> apt-cache search network manager
<n00bf4rt> bleh i'm really losing it xD
<KillerOrca> carandraug, when I create the swap partitoin is it primary or extended?
<Crak> anyone knows a software for downloading from rapidshare or megaupload?
<techsupport> HI FAGFZ
<ngabriel> is there something special i need to do to get a samba drive to mount on boot?  I think the syntax is correct since 'mount -a' works fine one i boot up all the way.
<techsupport> Ur all gay
<techsupport> running inferior distro
<teep2> I got :  libdvdread:  Error cracking css key for /blah/blah/VOB... several of them.
<allquixotic> Decepticon: http://tiyukquellmalz.org/0000.png
<teep2> And then it... ran?
<teep2> Weird.
<kestrel> mib_b5ao9k, system .. adminitstration .. network manger    it is already installed.
<carandraug> KillerOrca: it can be primary. Create extended if you end up with more than 4 partitions in the HDD
<Decepticon> allquixotic what scale was this captred at
<KillerOrca> carandraug, ok, got that all done now what were the commands you wanted me to run in a terminal?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: 2.0
<mib_b5ao9k> kestrel: i only have network and network-tools
<Decepticon> allquixotic, maybe ill try 4.0
<carandraug> weternal: is everything solved then?
<weternal> carandraug yes thanks very much
<kestrel> mib_b5ao9k, choose network
<carandraug> weternal: ok, cool. No problem
<manzur> would not it better if in window selector applet we can close windows as in window list applet???
<mib_b5ao9k> how can i make it so thats its always in the tray at startup
<teep2> Hrm.  Maybe my other machine just gets through that part so fast that the screen doesn't have time to go dark?  (must check.  Fascinating.)
<kestrel> mib_b5ao9k, back to system....preferences...sessions
<mib_b5ao9k> it appears to be already there
<mib_b5ao9k> how do i use it to scan for networks and to connect to one?
<mib_b5ao9k> i had madwifi before but it seems to have gone away
<kestrel> mib_b5ao9k, is it checked?
<eeboy> I find plenty of info about mounting windows shares and ext3 partitions on the same machine... but how do I mount an ext3 partition on my local network?
<mib_b5ao9k> kestrel: its checked
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier should i give up on trying to find a solution for my time outs?
<efledderman> Can anyone help me get my wireless drivers to load upon startup?
<mib_b5ao9k> kestrel: brb i have to reboot becuase i accidentally shut down madwifi
<kestrel> mib_b5ao9k, right click on panel and add applet .. find network manager and double click.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i don't know really. that's up to you. it seemed llike to me if n8tuser couldn't figure it out with all the troubleshooting he did, then i don't know what to tell you/think
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier thanks
<onetinsoldier> :P
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I have the terminal open in the gparted live cd, now what?
<D3RGPS31> i'm upgrading to jaunty :D
<Mike002> Can anyone here who has the Glossy theme for Hardy upload it somewhere for me? Mine is somehow messed up and I really would appreciate it if someone could help me out.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: omg!
<D3RGPS31> i'll have 2.6.28 before you!
<ngabriel> is there something special i need to do to get a samba drive to mount on boot?  I think the syntax is correct since 'mount -a' works fine one i boot up all the way.
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you enter "sudo cfdisk"
<Decepticon> allquixotic howcan i see what this looks like
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I did that now what?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: good luck with that! do they have 2.6.28 in there yet? that version of the kernel was just finalized the day before christmas, as a christmas gift ;-)
<mib_qxo0nj> hi im back
<n00bf4rt> WebcamWonder: i read something about installing windows drivers in linux.. is that possible ?
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, right click on panel and add applet .. find network manager and double click
<shoeunited> Mike002,
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier RC2 of it
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: how do i use network-manager to connect to a WEP network
<carandraug> KillerOrca: sorry. It's "sudo cfdisk /path_to_dev"
<shoeunited> Mike002, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hardy-glossy?content=76950
<teep2> Okay.  Other machine does not get errors on opening the css stuff.  It is apparently using something called dvdnav which I don't remember installing but let me go google.
<PyTh0n> hola!
<allquixotic> Decepticon: give me a moment, I need to prepare some stuff to send to you
<carandraug> KillerOrca: what's the device you want to change the partitions? sdb, sdc, what?
<allquixotic> or to put on my server rather
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: i only see network monitor
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I got everything partioned out correctly now, that part is done
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, that is it.
<kev009_> I need to set up a server to run some guest OSes.  what is a good choice to do this on ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: roger. now you've got me thinking about installing Jautny on the free space i have available on my hard drive. :-I
<carandraug> KillerOrca: ok, mount the partition where you want to backup again now
<efledderman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6442326#post6442326   This thread best explains my issue.  Any able to help?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i read that it's using xorg 1.6 >.> OOOOoooo!
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, once in panel, right click and edit connections, find wireless and edit
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: how do i scan for wireless networks?
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I want to make the new drive a replacement for the old one, and I think it is mounted already since I'm in a livecd
<Mike002> shoeunited: I don't believe that is it, it doesn't look like it from the preview. The theme I am looking for is the one that comes with Hardy that you can select when going to the Theme tab in Appearance Preferences.
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, right click monitor.
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: im editing the wireless connections but isn't there a feature that allows me to scan for them?
<ectospasm> can anyone suggest the best way to upgrade a 1GB USB thumb drive system?  I don't got a lot of free space...
<n00bf4rt> mib_qxi=o0nj, it should show them automaticly
<mib_qxo0nj> n00bf4rt: it only shows the two previous ones that i have connected to
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: ohhh, nice! now only if dri2 was completed and included in there. but i hear it won't be completed until some months from now
<n00bf4rt> mib_qxo0nj: ok srry =D
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you had to umount them to create the new partitions, right?
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, wireless scanning is auto
<shoeunited> Mike002, have you checked the repos, even into multiverse?
<KillerOrca> well I'm not sure what the livecd did but the partitions are there
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: no its not
<allquixotic> Decepticon: OOOH, I found a bug
<allquixotic> Decepticon: but I fixed it ;)
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: yeah, i think i'm going to install Jaunty. gotta check it out now that i know you are. :-P
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: there are like 15 networks in my area but its only showing the two previous ones that i have connected to
<allquixotic> Decepticon: Gnash wasn't scaling properly, I'm having ffmpeg scale it instead :)
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, sorry!
<Mike002> shoeunited: Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. I'm still kind of new to Ubuntu.
<D3RGPS31> onetinsolder torrent! :D
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: :S
<Decepticon> allquixotic hm
<mib_qxo0nj> kestrel: can i apt-get wicd or have to build from source?
<Decepticon> allquixotic im attempting some macros to print my swf, at a properly scaled resolution
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I sent you a PNG that was the original image scaled 1.0 with whitespace around it scaled up to 2.0
<shoeunited> Mike002, that's alright.  Open synaptic and look through the extra theme packages.  One may contain the glossy theme you want.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: ahh, roger. i'll have to get the torrent then and share it. i should do that with 8.10 as well
<kestrel> mib_qsvzec, no knowing
<Decepticon> allquixotic i was going to ask you about the whitespace
<allquixotic> Decepticon: now I'm uploading a PNG that is the original image without added whitespace, scaled to 3.0
<carandraug> KillerOrca: can you please pastebin "df -h" and "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<teep2> oh, ick.  It all comes back to me.  Okay, I know what I gotta go do.  I did this once before.  It works fantastically, smooth and easy and everything.  It's just a lot of steps.  :(
<allquixotic> Decepticon:  go to http://tiyukquellmalz.org/0000.png and refresh your web browser
<D3RGPS31> onetinsolder Thinkin' like a Communist
<gregor> any support for http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/ ?
<jon_> hi guys
<Bigshot_> hello while using "Kate" editor even though "Terminal" plugin is enabled I can't see the "Terminal"!!! http://picpaste.com/term.jpg
<pikario> hi whenever i try to skip in a video played in totem, the video goes all black
<allquixotic> Decepticon: that's 3.0. I can't get to 4.0 because ffmpeg says it actually has a limit on the encoder which can't go above 2048 resolution on either axis
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I am in a livecd so give me a minute
<Sorry> men me need analog delphi func (repeat) on php
<Decepticon> allquixotic, its a little worrying that that large font is so blurry, which makes me think that other smaller text will be more unreadable :S
<onetinsoldier> hi. i have just discovered that when i compile the new kernel(linux-2.6.28) with make-kpg(apt-get install kernel-package), and then try to install the .deb it creates, the postinst script doesn't like that i have an '/etc/kernel/postinst.d' directory(contains one little executable file --> dkms). i've never encountered this problem before when compiling/building a new kernel .deb file with make-kpg. any ideas anyone?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: You can use gimp script-fu to get to thousands of pixels in each axis if you really really need high resolution images for some reason; just keep in mind that scaling up the images isn't increasing quality at all, because you're just relying on the pixels that were there in the original SWF
<Dante123> hi all, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  Previously, I was able to play cod2 and talk/listen to TeamSpeak by running the command "aoss TeamSpeak".  However, now I cannot do both at the same time.  Also sound in COD2 under Wine seems a bit slower.  Any suggestions, tips, or ideas?
<jon_> i'm not precisely an adept at the workings of computers, but i'm using ubuntu on my computer right now - it's working great, but i'm running into some issues installing ubuntu on my mom's computer
<allquixotic> Decepticon: well I can't do anything about that; PNG is lossless, so what you're seeing is basically exactly what we got out of the SWF... the intermediary format is a raw uncompressed video file
<Dante123> jon_ what kind of issues?
<Decepticon> allquixotic in the original swf, if i scale the original swf upto a humongous resolution, i can obtain a vector image thats got more detail in it
<jon_> when i try to boot from the ubuntu cd and install, it finishes loading, then goes to a blank screen
<Decepticon> allquixotic, ive been able to get a higher quality pdf out of my swfs, but i dont hae a way of automating the process
<allquixotic> Decepticon: ok but PNG isn't a vector image, and I don't know of any video formats that are vector either
<Dante123> jon_ are you installing 8.10 or 8.04 or another version?
<jon_> 8.10.
<Decepticon> allquixotic hmmm, quality is an issue though
<Dante123> Sounds like a graphics problem.  Install went okay....just the blanks screen or reboot?
 * onetinsoldier goes to read the dkms man page
<Dante123> Or do you get the Ubuntu logo ever when loading?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: I seriously, seriously doubt that the tools I've been using to do this will seamlessly work if we try to switch to something vectorized like SVG... getting anything vector other than SWF or PDF is pretty much a dead-end, and i'm not even sure how you managed to get that PDF
<D3RGPS31> I can't view h33t.com on linux but i can on mac & windows; ipv6 is disabled
<Dante123> hi all, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  Previously, I was able to play cod2 and talk/listen to TeamSpeak by running the command "aoss TeamSpeak".  However, now I cannot do both at the same time.  Also sound in COD2 under Wine seems a bit slower.  Any suggestions, tips, or ideas?
<D3RGPS31> #wine :D
<pikario> jon_ make sure it's not just the screen saver :D
<jon_> the ubuntu logo and progress bar shows, it's after completion of that progress bar that the screen goes black.
<Decepticon> allquixotic, i went to http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/gametime3.php?hscale=4.8&wscale=4.8&fileno=0000 (which is scaled 4.8 times up) and printed it to pdf via pdf-printer
<weternal> hey, I've got an issue with 8.10.  I just installed it and I didn't get any error messages, but then when I restarted the computer, it booted to OSX without going to a boot screen
<Decepticon> allquixotic the problem with that method is that i'd have to do it 1365 times myself, or make a macro
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, have you tried also h33t.net?  I've never run into an issue with that site before (currently running 8.10 have been running since 6.04 - firefox & opera)
<Dante123> jon_ one thing you can do is make it so that you can see info/text when booting.  Helps with seeing where it gets stuck....hang on...
<Dante123> jon_ Do you know what graphics card is in your mom puter?
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: doesn't work :/
<D3RGPS31> i know it's with ubuntu now, and not just linux
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, what browser are you using?
<weternal> does anyone know why it wouldn't be using the boot loader?
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: doesn't matter
<onats> how do i open up port 5432 on my ubuntu desktop machine?
<dstar> anyone know of a weather applet that actually works?
<jon_> not offhand, i can try restarting and checking
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, strange, let me do a little research.
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6440821#post6440821 explain my problems
<pikario> jon_ press a bunch of buttons on your keyboard and move your mouse
<pikario> and what happens
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: explains*
<sfer21> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem when logging into Gnome, it displays as normal for a few seconds, then shows a terminal and then logs out. I managed to get it to work again once, but as soon as I restarted it stopped working. KDE works fine. Can anyone help me out? Where do I start in troubleshooting this? I have no idea!
<Mike002> shoeunited: I've opened Synaptic Package Manager however I can't seem to find the package that contains the Glossy theme that came with Ubuntu.
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, check to see that it isn't in your adblock list by mistake.
<jon_> well, this time it looks like it's being cooperative so far
<shoeunited> Mike002, just give me a moment to cross check with you. :)
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: it's ubuntu :/
<jon_> let's see what happens from here
<Brack10> So I've got some phantom process that's taking up 500 megs of memory on my system somewhere (I think).  My memory usage is consistently 500 MB higher than it should be according to my system monitor processes tab with all processes viewable.  Is this a real problem or just me misunderstanding Linux memory management?
<allquixotic> Decepticon: pdf-printer? on Windows or Ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: lynx, and firefox can't contact the sites, pinging doesn't work either
<Decepticon> allquixotic this is windows :(
<dsm> hello
<sfer21> Brack10: Linux memory usage is different to Windows', it is also used as a disk cache.\
<Decepticon> allquixotic, see http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/0000.pdf
<pyrophelia> What's the pulseaudio config file you have to modify to get more than 2.1 sound?
<Brack10> sfer21: got a good FAQ page?
<sfer21> Brack10: Probably nothing to worry about unless it's slowing your computer severely.
<sfer21> Brack10: It was mentioned here before...
<Brack10> sfer21: let's see I have a lot more performance issues running a virtual windows box with virtualbox than I did with Microsoft Virtual PC
<Brack10> seems to be memory related
<Brack10> I have a GB in the mail though
<Dante123> jon_  well?
<sfer21> Brack10: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<HentaiXP> Brack10, tried vmware server?
<Brack10> HentaiXP: yep
<Brack10> HentaiXP: It's actaully VMWare workstation
<Brack10> HentaiXP: even worse than vbox
<sfer21> Brack10: But if it is slowing your computer down a lot, it may be an issue. How much RAM do you have in the machine at the moment?
<weternal> what's the matter with my install? it's not giving me the grub screen when I start the computer, but I didn't get an error screen
<Brack10> I have 1 GB and the VM was given 512 MB
<jon_> okay, looks like i've at least got a mouse pointer on a blank screen now. I got a little farther this time - got past the taupe background and drum/african choir opening. still, nothing seems to be happening now. restart and try again?
<HentaiXP> Brack10, ddr2? 4GB is only 40usd shipped these days if you are in the states
<Brack10> pc3200
<Brack10> 40 usd? where?
<pyrophelia> how do you restart pulseaudio?
<Decepticon> allquixotic it seems that scaling up doesnt do anything for the pdf printer... see difference between 1.0 scale and 4.8 http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/0000_1.0.pdf http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/0000_4.8.pdf
<allquixotic> Decepticon: PDFs are capable of holding vector graphics, so that's why
<Bax> I'm trying to copy the suggested MergedFB code into a xorg.conf file to make a dual monitor setup, however nothing is happening with the second monitor I've hooked up to my dual head ATI card.  What should I be expecting once I copy-paste the code into the xorg file?  Is there any other step I'm missing so that my second screen will show some sign it is interfacing with the card?
<dsm> somebody have boot puppy linux from a usb
<sfer21> dsm: not really ubuntu related
<KillerOrca> carandraug, ok, this was all copied off screen since the system has no internet access right now, skipped what I htought was unimportant, let me know if I need to do it again http://paste.ubuntu.com/93567/
<pyrophelia> brack10, http://www.pcprogress.com/product.asp?m1=pw&pid=KVR400D2N3K2/4G
<squeee> Hey guys, I've got a new laptop with Vista on it, and have been trying to install any of the *buntus, or even test them on it, but I keep getting errors. I've checked the md5sum of the .iso I used to burn and one made from the CD I burned form it against the one online and they match. Is there anything else I should do?
<onetinsoldier> hello. anyone here that has the 'dkms' package installed and has compiled their own custom kernel from kernel.org using 'make-kpkg(kernel-package through apt)?
<pyrophelia> that was just the first link in pricewatch, i'm sure there's others, he was right it's stupid cheap now
<Brack10> yeah but my memory is pc3200 which is more expensive
<pyrophelia> that is 3200
<sfer21> squee: what's the problem you're having exactly? at what stage?
<stan> I paid $20 for 4GB DDR2
<pyrophelia> 3200 and 400mhz is the same thing
<Brack10> oh ok
<pyrophelia> 3200 does not mean 3200mhz
<dsm> Hello somebody have boot puppy linux from a usb
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, and it's just h33t.com  check /etc/hosts   also try using just the ip:  87.233.179.135
<dsm> help
<Brack10> 50 is a pretty good deal
<squeee> After maybe 4 bars into loading, I'm getting lists of errors, sfer21
<carandraug> KillerOrca: ok. You need to mount hda1 and hdb1
<Brack10> but then I could put that toward my next box
<pyrophelia> to be honest though, I really wouldn't trust that site.  I'd wait untill after new years and check pricewatch.
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: my DNS isn't the problem, and i've check there :/
<sfer21> squee: what are the errors?
<sfer21> *squeee
<squeee> sfer21, I/O errors, logical blocks
<pyrophelia> it's not that i know that site or anything, but it looks a little shady.
<KillerOrca> ok, how do I do that? remember I am in a gparted livecd
<jon_> Dante, did you get my last message? I'm probably going to restart again pending a response.
<Brack10> I'm much more into newegg than pricewatch these days
<sfer21> squeee: doesn't look like an issue with the cd...
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, Maybe I mispoke, have you tried H33t's IP address in your address bar?
<Dante123> jon_ hang on...
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you know how to do it yourself?
<pyrophelia> I got screwed by newegg a few months back so whatever floats your boat.  it's your cash :)
<KillerOrca> carandraug, no, I do not
<shoeunited> If not then try typing this in your address bar:  87.233.179.135
<Dante123> jon_ go ahead and restart then...
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: my DNS isn't the problem :/
<CountryTrouserTr> For some time now guys ive had big problems with choppiness of video from all flash/ or streaming media online. I thought it was flash, but I installed chromium browser that uses wine and installed windows version flash and it does the same thing. Is there anything I'm missing here. Everyone seems to think its from flash, but could it be from another source and not flash?
<spionlala> hi, my gtk is absolute hell, im using intrepid with fglrx (doesnt matter which version, tested like all of them..), with compiz activated its great, everything is smooth, but i would prefer to work without compiz, but without compiz my whole gnome becomes sluggish as hell, i tried several things in xorg.conf, nothing helped
<stan> CountryTrouserTr,  system specs?
<raphre> hello, whenever i login gnome it displays the wallpaper and cursor then crashes, help?
<pyrophelia> CountryTrouserTr, what cpu?
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, have you tried that address though? y/n?
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 350 MHz (701 bogomips), HD: 3/11GB, RAM: 353/367MB, 118 proc's, 1.29h up
<sfer21> raphre: does it return you to the login screen or display a box?
<raphre> sfer21, back to login
<carandraug> KillerOrca: run "sudo mkdir /media/a1", "sudo mkdir /media/b1", "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/a1" and "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/b1"
<pyrophelia> CountryTrouserTr, unlike windows and mac, all video processing is done by the cpu.  if your cpu is a little weak it will show when trying to watch falsh
<sfer21> raphre: i happen to be having that exact same issue!
<CountryTrouserTr> ok back
<sfer21> been trying to fix it for a few days, but can't find any help at all.
<raphre> does it turn pruple then crash?
<raphre> purple*
<hendershot> hey guys is there a like a widget add on site that has like everything
<CountryTrouserTr> system specs quad core amd 2.6, 4 gigs of ddr ram 8200 onboard video card 8 series.
<CountryTrouserTr> 10mb internet
<pyrophelia> quad core 2.6?
<sfer21> raphre: it just does it's normal stuff for a few seconds then goes back to the login screen. may be something to do with the startup scripts?
<hendershot> CountryTrouserTr: /sysinfo
<CountryTrouserTr> On windows it is fine
<stan> sounds like time for a new cpu
<Dante123> jon_   look at http://www.foogazi.com/2007/10/27/remove-the-ubuntu-splash-screen/
<pyrophelia> well again that's because in windows most of the flash processing is done by the gfx card, not the cpu
<stan> 2.6ghz is kinda slow
<BobPenguin> Hello. Why is debian faster than ubuntu on older machines? can I  tweak ubuntu to be as fast as debian?
<CountryTrouserTr> hendershot /sysinfo does nothing
<Dante123> jon_ to get an idea of where it is hanging
<raphre> sfer21, while i was enabling plugins in compiz gnome just crashed and returned me to the login screen
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: yes :/
<CountryTrouserTr> headershot: here or in terminal I dont have a script running anymore for xchat
<KillerOrca> stan mine is 800 MHz
<pyrophelia> that's a little strange though, i've got a amd 3200 with no problems with flash.  I can't imagine a quad core would lag.
<stan> yea but quad 2.6 is like a solitair machine
<sfer21> raphre: ok, try a failsafe gnome session and then you might need to disable compiz from there
<KillerOrca> carandraug, how do i mount the drives?
<spionlala> stan are you serious?
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: 2.6 is plenty fast for flash
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, alright don't worry, I'm working on it, just trying to collect information :)
<stan> im just kidding.
<anthony> is it possible to use VLC as a screen capturing tool?
<spionlala> you are joking right stan
<spionlala> ;d
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: I can run flash on an 1gig amd upstairs fine
<stan> i use a 1.2ghz p4m laptop and flash is fine
<mobodo> can I uninstall a package and have it reinstall like it's the first time?
<teep2> Okay.  Now it's got menus on the DVD and all of that appears to be working.  (It's the xine backend for totem.  Works lots better than the other one.)  It still takes a while to undo the DVDs but it's not a new and speedy computer.
<hendershot> CountryTrouserTr: in here type /sysinfo
<mobodo> (reconfigure everything etc.)
<BobPenguin> anthony, you might want to use recordmydesktop intead
<raphre> sfer21, tried that, still doesnt work
<carandraug> KillerOrca: with these 4 commands
<carandraug> KillerOrca: run "sudo mkdir /media/a1", "sudo mkdir /media/b1", "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/a1" and "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/b1"
<nickrud> mobodo,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall <pkg>
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, bad video drivers?
<CountryTrouserTr> hendershot: /sysinfo doesn't work
<CountryTrouserTr> stand: if it runs fine what video card u have
<white-sheep> CountryTrouserTr: Try that in terminal.
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: newest nvidia 177 drivers
<hendershot> CountryTrouserTr: it worked for me
<mobodo> nickrud: it does not reconfigure :(
<CountryTrouserTr> hendershot: you prob. have a script for xchat
<nickrud> mobodo, what package?
<CountryTrouserTr> white-sheep: do what in term
<BobPenguin> Hello. Why is debian faster than ubuntu on older machines? can I  tweak ubuntu to be as fast as debian?
<mobodo> nickrud: mythtv
<white-sheep> sysinfo
<sfer21> raphre: hmm, i don't know. i'm having the problem and it is really annoying. got it to work once, but as soon as i restarted it stopped working again.
<jon_> thanks Dante, trying it now - bear with me, this computer's a pretty ugly piece of work
<hendershot> CountryTrouserTr: im using konversation
<white-sheep> CountryTrouserTr: Install + run sysinfo -- I betcha.
<gregor> Dante123, a site, getting its icon from imageshack.us? oO
<mobodo> nickrud: I screwed up with mysql and I need it to reconfigure its database
<CountryTrouserTr> white-sheep: how?
<raphre> sfer, i am on icewm right now and i opened nautilus and my wallpaper loaded and my desktop icons, does that mean anything to you?
<nvc> hi, where could i find a good selection of gnome desktop themes?
<nickrud> mobodo, ah, then it might just well be a package other than mythtv:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythtv-frontend mythtv-database mythtv-backend
<nvc> gnome-look.com is pretty crapy
<white-sheep> mobodo: Try sudo aptitude purge <xyzpackage> (this will remove configuration files too).
<pinky_> hey...any wireless sniffer tools suggest under ubuntu 8.1
<CountryTrouserTr> hendershot: ive tried konverstaion, mozilla, firefox and now chromium browsers.. All the same
<white-sheep> CountryTrouserTr: sudo aptitude install sysinfo && sysinfo
<anthony> how can I go about using VLC as a screen capture tool?
<treyk4> Does anyone in here speak both french and english well?
<kev009_> is there a guide to do nfsroot with ubuntu?
<sfer21> raphre: i'm not sure what my problem is, and i don't know where to start troubleshooting...
<rww> treyk4: if you need help in French, ask in #ubuntu-fr
<Lexvegas> nvc, isn't it .org?
<white-sheep> anthony: Somebody answered your question earlier -- "Use recordmydesktop instead"
<KillerOrca> carandraug, ok I ran those commands
<anthony> oh ok
<anthony> sorry
<nvc> Lexvegas: yeah, wrong ending
<BobPenguin> anthony, you might want to use recordmydesktop intead
<hendershot> CountryTrouserTr: so have i
<spionlala> yes its org, com is a lame page :D
<nvc> my bad
<weternal> hey does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to access ubuntu after installation, the installation completed without error but it went to OSX without going through the grub boot screen does anyone know why that would be?
<anthony> got it thank you all so much
<anthony> I love this room!
<treyk4> rww: acutally, I've found the supposed solution to my wifi problem, but it's in french... http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=271639
<Lexvegas> just making sure you knew the correct site :)
<rww> treyk4: ah, okay. I know a little, let me take a quick look.
<nvc> :P
<CountryTrouserTr> ok I installed sysinfo
<CountryTrouserTr> but what do u wanna know
<spionlala> pls how can i improve gtk/gnome 2d performance with fglrx and compiz DEactivated?
<D3RGPS31> how do i upgrade ubuntu from the iso >.>
<carandraug> KillerOrca: can you now pastebin "df -h"? I only care for lines starting by "/dev/" so you don't need to paste all lines
<raphre> sfer21, i checked my error log and it said that "gnome-wm" wasnt found
<CountryTrouserTr> white-sheep: I installed it, now what do u wanna know?
<rww> D3RGPS31: You can only do it with the Alternate ISO, not the desktop ISO. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<sfer21> raphre: that could be a problem...
<squeee> Can anyone think of a reason why ubuntu isn't installing, or a solution to get ubuntu to instal on my laptop? There's no errors with the CD, and I'm getting I/O errors and Logical blocks when I try to install
<raphre> sfer21, the weird thing is, i never deleted it or even touched it
<pikario> hi, whenever i play a video in totem it plays fine until i skip in the video and then it goes to a black screen but the sound still plays. what's wrong?
<stan> squeee, get a working cdrom drive
<anthony> I'm looking to buy a new laptop, anyone have any suggestions as to where I can look for specs that are very Linux friendly?
<white-sheep> CountryTrouserTr: I didn't want to know anything -- I only helped you with your sysinfo issue. :o
<jon_> A heads-up - every one of these installs has got me a little further into this installation process. This time, everything seems to be going pretty swimmingly. Of course, I probably would have said that at similar points during the previous restarts... in any case, looks like things might be alright from here. I'll let you know if anything gets nuts from here.
<RWdrone> could anyone possibly give me a little advice about uvc-video? I'm getting an error that I don't understand...
<white-sheep> !md5sum | squeee -- Did you check it first?
<nickrud> !laptop | anthony
<ubottu> squeee -- Did you check it first?: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ubottu> anthony: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<rww> treyk4: looks like the solution was blacklisting ath_pci (with "echo 'blacklist ath_pci' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist") and installing the backport kernel modules
<anthony> got it
<anthony> thanks again
<CountryTrouserTr> white-sheep: ahh, well they wanted to know that I already knew what I had haha, but thx, it is a nice gui proggy.
<squeee> white-sheep, yes, I checked the md5sums
<CountryTrouserTr> my issue is with flash videos online being so crappy and choppy
<craigbass1976> I just did a fresh xubuntu install on my laptop.  Wireless was too easy.  What happened?  I have a broadcom 43xx and always had to go through some cutter routine (just did it on someone else's lappy and had to do it on mine again when I went from feisty to hardy--with a gutsy stop between)
<CountryTrouserTr> and no one for 6 days now having linux has known a solution for it
<white-sheep> CountryTrouserTr: I wouldn't know.  I don't use it myself. >_>
<craigbass1976> I'm not complaining, but was a bit blown away.
<nickrud> craigbass1976, yeah, they automated that a bit better, didn't they :)
<RWdrone> I compile the module for the kernel I have and got no errors up until I tried to modprobe the uvc module
<KillerOrca> carandraug, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/93571/
<CountryTrouserTr> For some time now guys ive had big problems with choppiness of video from all flash/ or streaming media online. I thought it was flash, but I installed chromium browser that uses wine and installed windows version flash and it does the same thing. Is there anything I'm missing here. Everyone seems to think its from flash, but could it be from another source and not flash?
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I'll say.  Was that just within the last couple of weeks?
<maco> CountryTrouserTr: slow computer?
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I think it was just after Thanksgiving that I did it on a friend's laptop, or just before...
<nickrud> craigbass1976, it was like that when I installed one of  the late 8.10 alphas
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, does VLC work fine?
<white-sheep> !hardware | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stan> maco hes got a quad lots of ghz lots of ram lots of hd
<craigbass1976> nickrud, this is still 8.4  When did the 8.10 alpha come out?
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, and you've disabled ipv6 globally?
<anthony> I can just type !hardware here?
<anthony> !hardware
<stan> craigbass1976, where di you get 8.4 ?!
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: yes
<fuxxy> Have I mentioned how much I love these PC speakers?
<nickrud> craigbass1976, somewhere around august?
<rww> craigbass1976: 8.10 final came out in October (hence its version number)
<maco> stan: oh. ok nevermind.
<anthony> !hardware | anthony
<fuxxy> I dont' use a desktop anymore, so I attached them to my new LCD.
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<anthony> ok
<sfer21> anthony: it's a robot
<white-sheep> !fishing | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<weternal> hey does anyone know how to get grub and osx to play nice together?
<anthony> sorry newb here
<R1_> Hi, is there  anyway to check what version of ieee80211 subsystem i have on my ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<allquixotic> hahaha... I tried to download a manual for a Radeon HD4830 and got a toaster manual instead :)
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, You're certain that it's not your DNS and you've tried a free DNS alt like openDNS?
<nickrud> craigbass1976, they may have backported it of course. 'stable' ubuntu doesn't quite mean the same as 'stable' debian
<treyk4> rww: wait... how excatly would I install the backport modules?
<rabidweezle> has anyone tried ati's catalyst drivers?
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: success! i found out a package that was installed that i didn't need must have a bug in it(nvidia-common - i'm an ati user so i don't use it) and i purged it frmo my system, and then, my custom linux-image-2.6.28-maroon-bells-amd64_20081226_amd64.deb installed with no complaint whatsoever!
<craigbass1976> stan, I just downloaded it yesterday or today.  It was on the xubuntu site.  My laptop is too much of a turd to run GNOME well now, so I installed the XUB instead
<weternal> I just installed 8.10 on a macbook running osx.4 and when I restarted it went straight to osx without running GRUB
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: yes
<StevenX> Hello all. I need help getting rid of an error. I think it's a problem with my sources list, but I'm not sure which entry is causing the error. Here is the link to the error.  https://webshare.uchicago.edu/users/sleiva/Public/Error.png?uniq=ebkdie
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: D: i downloaded the wrong disc image :/
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I ran the 4 commands you gave me, now what do i do?
<adam7> StevenX: edgy is no longer supported
<R1_> weternal, macs hate all other OS ;)
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I have yet to run a linx box that was as buggy as windows 98.  I didn't use much windows after that, so I can't say how it compares to later windows
<adam7> StevenX: you need to upgrade
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: oh? how did you manage that? wrong architecture?
<nickrud> weternal, you'll probably need to keep asking, at about the same rate :) macs aren't real common here, but useful help comes through
<craigbass1976> nickrud, the only blue screens I've seen are my wallpapers though
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, I'm sorry then. :(  This is a real pickle.  I'm gonna have to pass the torch on this one.  It's over my knowledge and my google-fu.  :(  Sorry I couldn't help.  But there's plenty of other well informed people who may have your answer.
<nickrud> craigbass1976, then you never compiled linux from scratch :_)
<carandraug> KillerOrca: "rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /media/b1/home /media/a1/"
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: desktop iso, not alternative >.>
<StevenX> adam7, how can I go about doing that? I thought I had upgraded.
<squeee> My installations fail on the kernel event manager and when trying to check file systems
<rww> treyk4: give me a sec, the instructions for it are eluding me
<weternal> nickrud well I'm not the mac user--I believe in freedom :), but I've got a convert, so I'm trying to get it to work with her OSx install
 * D3RGPS31 checks off shoeunited as number 6
<adam7> StevenX: upgraded to dapper or something?
<craigbass1976> nickrud, no, I did not.  Always wanted to, but never got around to it.  I hear linux-from-scratch is quite a learning experiance
<carandraug> KillerOrca: sorry, it's "rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /media/b1/home/ /media/a1/"
<treyk4> rww: alright, I'm still googling it myself
<KillerOrca> carandraug, and that will allow me to use the new hard dirve as a replacement?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: nonono. Wait. Give me 1 minute
<nickrud> craigbass1976, it's been 7 or 8 years now, and I still run off a lot I learned then
<R1_> Hi, is there  anyway to check what version of ieee80211 subsystem i have on my ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<CountryTrouserTr> ok back
<rww> treyk4: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, I think
<StevenX> adam7, this is what i get in the about ubuntu window: Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.10
<StevenX>                 - the Intrepid Ibex - released in October 2008.
<StevenX> 				
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: oh. i could see how since Jaunty is an alpha/beta, you would want the alternative image. still, i'll ask, what's wrong with getting and trying the desktop iso image?
<CountryTrouserTr> maco: its not the fastest but slow for flash no its not
<adam7> StevenX: ok, run sudo apt-get update
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: no idea how to upgrade from it
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: vlc works fine for videos from harddrives, xvid dvds ect.. just nothing online that has flash
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i see
<craigbass1976> nickrud, every time I get a box I think will do, I need a server somewhere in a hurry
<rww> onetinsoldier: upgrading from iso or CD is only supported by the alternate iso, not the desktop iso, according to the wiki
<treyk4> rww: Thanks! I'll try that
<nickrud> craigbass1976, you'll want to use a partition on a working machine (required to do lfs), just set up a small partition you'll be chrooting into
<donavan> anyone know what command will let me see the bindings of my devices?
<StevenX> adam7, I did that. Got the same error: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<StevenX> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<StevenX> steven@ub
<sumo_su> for fun i just compiled a new kernel (.28) for hardy.. and it works... will i run into "issues" if i run it under that kernel?
<onetinsoldier> rww: ahh-ha. roger. i am thinking about installing jaunty fresh on my available free hard drive space. i'm thinking i'll try the desktop image
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, One note though.  I don't have your system specs, but I did find a couple messages that led to a possible hardware/ubuntu issues.  If I were you, I'd cross reference my hardware and similar ping related problems.
<adam7> StevenX: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<StevenX> adam7, will do. Give me a sec to give you the URL.
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: i'm lazy :/
<hendershot> hey guys im reinstalling my kubuntu with an official disk can anyone help me with this
<rww> StevenX: edgy is unsupported, and its packages aren't on *.archive.ubuntu.com. You'll need to edit your sources.list to point to a new server whose URL i'm trying to find...
<white-sheep> I wonder if one do know what 'Configuration for ALSA' in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech does?
<StevenX> adam7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93578/
<adam7> rww: he supposedly upgraded to 8.10
<CountryTrouserTr> For some time now guys ive had big problems with choppiness of video from all flash/ or streaming media online. I thought it was flash, but I installed chromium browser that uses wine and installed windows version flash and it does the same thing. Is there anything I'm missing here. Everyone seems to think its from flash, but could it be from another source and not flash?
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, Apparently these hardware related issues were fixable.  But since I wasn't looking for hardware, there wasn't any information to cross reference.  They claimed to have fixed it, but didn't give any system specs themselves.
<rww> adam7: ah, didn't see that, thanks
<shoeunited> D3RGPS31, If you would like I can talk to you in PM for a moment.
<craigbass1976> nickrud, you any good with apache?
<StevenX> rww, thank you for your help. I thought I had upgraded to 8.10. At least that is what Ubuntu tells me when I go to System --> About Ubuntu
<D3RGPS31> shoeunited: alright
<adam7> StevenX: find all the lines with edgy in them, and put a # in from of them
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: time for me to reboot now that i successfully installed the new kernel! - i'm off to see the kernel, the wonderful kernel of linux. because, because because... because of the wonderful things he does. hehe
<rww> CountryTrouserTr: random shot in the dark: do you have compiz enabled? if so, turn it off and see if that helps
<adam7> rww: no problem
<nickrud> craigbass1976, simple stuff: I run servers for prototyping drupal sites
<carandraug> KillerOrca: ok, it's "rsync -acvSHx --exclude lost+found /media/b1/ /media/a1/"
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i hope you panic
<rabidweezle> drupal=?
<pinky_> hey...any wireless sniffer tools suggest under ubuntu 8.1
<kyle__> any idea why the graphics look corrupted in pydance?
<CountryTrouserTr> rww: I did have , but I formatted and started over to see if I could find out a solution.. So no compiz is not enable at the current time.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: :-P rofl
<pinky_> any one can answer me..thanks
<rabidweezle> Pinky, check out aircrack-ng
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I've erased /var/www and have www in my home directory, then made a link in /var to it.  WOrked in the past, but now I'm getting a message when I go to localhost about downloading some PHTML file
<KillerOrca> carandraug, and that will create a replacement HDD?
<carandraug> KillerOrca: this should backup everything from one HDD to another. Then, if you'll need to edit /media/a1/etc/fstab to boot from that HDD
<KillerOrca> ok, let me run that command
<pinky_> rabid...what cmd can install  aircrack-ng
<nickrud> craigbass1976, better is to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default . I do the same, and then change /etc/apache2/envars to run apache as myself
<StevenX> adam7, I commented out two lines, 59 & 62.
<rabidweezle> Pinky, should be sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<adam7> StevenX: ok, then apt-get update again
<deadamerican> shit
<StevenX> did so. seemed to work without any problems.
<rww> !ohmy | deadamerican
<ubottu> deadamerican: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<StevenX> should I enable one of them and see if I get the problem again?
<craigbass1976> nickrud, gah...  I could just put it back and put a link in my home dir...
<CountryTrouserTr> whatch your language deadamerican
<deadamerican> i am friendly
<sumo_su> may i repeat my question: for fun i just compiled a new kernel (.28) for hardy.. and it works... will i run into "issues" if i run it under that kernel?
<pikario> hi, where can i get support on the totem movie player?
<gregor> any support for http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/ ?
<deadamerican> i got something you can watch CountryTrouserTr
<deadamerican> smooth flash video
<CountryTrouserTr> profanity is not prohibited here
<deadamerican> i didnt say vista
<rabidweezle> lol
<deadamerican> shut up
<deadamerican> you know its getter
<nickrud> craigbass1976, I like to work within the system :) the only issue I had is with phpmyadmin, had to add a blowfish_secret to it's config
<deadamerican> err
<deadamerican> better
<FloodBot1> deadamerican: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> sumo_su, shouldnt have any issues
<adam7> deadamerican: do you have a support question?
<CountryTrouserTr> dont flood american
<KillerOrca> carandraug, it said bash: rsync: command not found
<deadamerican> ok i will paste my antics then
<deadamerican> jesus
<usser> sumo_su, as long as it runs fine
<BobPenguin> hello. I installed on an celeron 750 ubuntu 8.10, and after that ubuntustudio 8.10. I'm under the impression ubuntu studio performs better on older machines. Would that make sense?
<nickrud> deadamerican, support questions only, and think disney G rated for language ;)
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I've never used phpmyadmin for mor ethan a couple minutes, and that was always with someone over my shoulder.  Gimme a command line and I'm all set.
<craigbass1976> probably too intuitive for me to grasp
<deadamerican> adam7: yes i do, flash is choppy
<sumo_su> usser: any test i could run to see if everything is ok?
<deadamerican> choppier then that disney pirate movie
<CountryTrouserTr> now deadamerican you are annoying but Im having same issue
<nickrud> craigbass1976, it's nice for making quick changes in a row (critical for when I break drupal's database :)
<deadamerican> whoa?
<deadamerican> with linux
<deadamerican> bs
<CountryTrouserTr> yes
<Slack_> whats the unzip command
<CountryTrouserTr> no with dos, yes linux
<carandraug> KillerOrca: hmmm! You said you weren't in a Ubuntu LiveCD right?
<deadamerican> damn, we should go get some coffee and talk about our "linux" issues
<stan> Slack_, unzip
<nickrud> Slack_, unzip
<nickrud> Slack_, or, right click the zip file
<usser> sumo_su, apart from testing your hardware, ie wifi, graphics etc. i cant think of any. compiling the kernel nowadays is not such a big deal. but if u do want to run some tests look into phoronix test suite
<Slack_> makes sense
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I do cheat some and use OOBase to edit databases sometimes though...
<adam7> deadamerican: what flash applet is choppy?
<BobPenguin> hello. I installed on an celeron 750 ubuntu 8.10, and after that ubuntustudio 8.10. I'm under the impression ubuntu studio performs better on older machines. Would that make sense?
<KillerOrca> carandraug, yeah i'm in a gparted livecd, would a puppy livecd work?
<sumo_su> usser: k thanks!
<CountryTrouserTr> gparted is kewl proggy
<deadamerican> adam7: not an applet, all flash based video and websites, like watching in slow motion
<maco> BobPenguin: better than...what?
<CountryTrouserTr> so its choppy like mine right?
<deadamerican> ive enabled renderaccel and all the other good stuff, but no change at all
<adam7> deadamerican: what graphics card?
<deadamerican> nvidia 8200
<CountryTrouserTr> looks like an old film strip when you was 3, that was getting at by the reel.
<CountryTrouserTr> ate
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: back
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: how is it
<carandraug> KillerOrca: I don't know what programs exist in those LiveCD. Maybe it comes with rsync
<hendershot> search
<BobPenguin> maco, ubuntu studio better than plain ubuntu. Maybe they took out compliz or something. I would like to know so I know wheter to install ubuntustudio again on the box
<deadamerican> CountryTrouserTr: just like that, 8fps
<craigbass1976> nickrud, duh....  So I installed all the php modules, apache, and mysql, but forgot to install php...
<CountryTrouserTr> deadamerican: more like 3fps
<deadamerican> flashing betty boop movie
<nickrud> rflol
<CountryTrouserTr> flash and linux can't beat windows thats for sure
<maco> BobPenguin: no, ubuntu studio is just regular ubuntu + some stuff for doing video editing...and video editing would be something that requires a faster computer
<craigbass1976> nickrud, perhaps THAT was the issue
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: does it use full cpu when you run the flash applet?
<CountryTrouserTr> and all the ppl that has this problem it looks like someone here would know how to fix it
<BobPenguin> thanks maco
<maco> BobPenguin: xubuntu is the light-weight ubuntu
<maco> BobPenguin: it uses xfce instead of gnome
<KillerOrca> carandraug, I will boot into the livecd and check for rsync, will be a little while, could you PM what I have to edit in fstab?
<deadamerican> CountryTrouserTr: agreed amongst other things that errr win still bests the frozen bird
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: flash on mine works just as well as flash on XP
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: I use 2.6ghz I mean if flash uses that much then linux isn't the os for me.
 * nickrud is avoiding all talk of flash issues, afraid of infections
<deadamerican> adam7: what video card you have?
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: no, it runs fine on my 1.8ghz -- your graphics card?
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: I have no idea how much it uses, but surely 2.6 ghz dual core is plenty
<BobPenguin> thanks maco. I tried that too but there was not much difference. I did also try debian and that was faster, but software offer is not as good as ubuntus
<maco> BobPenguin: there's also a fluxbuntu and an ubuntu-lite somewhere in existence, but they dont get support in here. i assume they have their own channels.
 * IndyGunFreak talks to nickrud about flash
<woody86> Can someone help me out? in the terminal  /sbin/iwconfig doesn't show any wireless networks?
<maco> BobPenguin: er, debian is where we get all our packages
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you'll need to find the UUID of the partitions and switch them for the apropriate
 * nickrud turns IndyGunFreak's weapon back on him
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: 8200 series onboard, so in other words 750a sli 500mhz with 512 ram
<deadamerican> 8200 issue im guessing
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: ah, both you and deadamerican have an 8200
<nickrud> hey IndyGunFreak long time no see
<maco> BobPenguin: did you not enable all of debian's repositories?
<deadamerican> does the same with my 8500gt
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: eh, i'm around.. mostly lurk nowdays, tend ot hang out in off topic channels, but i pop in from time to time
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you can find the UUID with "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/". Then you edit fstab with the new values
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: I guess so, but its not just 8200's, ive read on google 100 cases or more
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i'll have to use it some to be able to tell if it speedier, more peppy. i expect it to be though since i totally customized it. i do have a problem though. sounds isn't working. i don't think i left anything out as if iirc, when i compiled rc-X versions of this kernel i had sound. but i'll have to look at my config or look around on my system to try and figure that out
<maco> BobPenguin: if you dont need any of the restricted modules, it'd also be possible to recompile the kernel with less stuff so it's faster, but that requires knowing exactly what you do and don't need
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: all I know is windows I have no problem at all
<deadamerican> driver issues
<deadamerican> errrr
<deadamerican> i mean "module" issues
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: linux its like watching a porn tape in super slow mode with choppy buffering on a 7 baud modem.
<deadamerican> WOW
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: does the desktop effects (ie, compiz) work?
<BobPenguin> maco, I guess I did not. Can I get all the ubuntu packages for debian? I just read somtihng in the net about debian beiing slow  at realeasing packages, and for instance I did get wine 0.8 or something from debian, while I think wine has got to 1.0 already
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: yes it works great, although its disable at the moment
<maco> deadamerican: you can say driver. i mean, they are drivers. and not all drivers are modules. they can be compiled in.
<samd> Im formating a 8g memory card for my internet tablet, whats better in performance, ext2 vs fat32?
<deadamerican> anything loaded into the kernel is a module
<deadamerican> driver is a windows term
<deadamerican> been that way for 15 years now
<CountryTrouserTr> I thought a driver was someone who uses an automobile :)
<samd> lol
<joljam> firefox on ubuntu intrepid is very slow
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you got it? I'll leave to eat something now, ok?
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: so any solutions?
<jon_> alright guys, it's started the final installation.
<joljam> can anyone help me with it
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, thats a common misperceptoin.. that person might also be a passanger
<adam7> deadamerican: it's official title is : ATI Catalyst™ 8.12 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<CountryTrouserTr> joljam: yeah try flash it's extra slow then lol
<maco> BobPenguin: oh you just mean the versions? ok, well see debian releases when it's ready. ubuntu releases every 6 months, whether it's really stable or not.  that means sometimes stuff gets old by the time it reaches debian stable. they're about to release lenny as stable though.  and they have more options than "stable" and "not stable" (what ubuntu has). they have stable (often older versions), testing (somewhat newer), unstable (what it says), and exper
<rww> samd: you probably won't notice any difference in performace. Fat32 doesn't support files larger than 4GB, and doesn't support file permissions. If you don't need the card to be compatible with other operating systems (like Windows), just use ext2.
<pentaside> How can I make a script load at startup?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i read that sound did have problems with the new kernel
<adam7> pentaside: on computer boot or user login?
<maco> pentaside: system ->pref->sessions ... add it to startup
<deadamerican> adam7: dont care what they call it, they are using "friendly" terms since people are still trying to make linux more accessible
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: perhaps, but only in drives ed :)
<pentaside> computer
<CountryTrouserTr> drivers
<maco> pentaside: er, thats for at login
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: oh? really? dang, that's a bummer to hear
<jon_> I just want to thank you guys, for what it's worth. Linux is a pretty amazing thing to have around, and having an IRC channel dedicated to support for its installation is a blessing to the computer world. Thanks so much all! (Hopefully, I won't be bugging you for more help in a couple hours.)
<samd> rww, alright, thanks, ill go with ext2 as i dont use windows
<pentaside> I cant never get my wireless to work unless I run this script first.
<nickrud> jon_, don't forget us, as you learn you can help the newer people
<weternal> hello, I'm having trouble getting osx and 8.10 to play nice with each other, I installed 8.10, and when I restarted it skipped past the grub boot loading screen
<weternal> right to OSX
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, what flash player are u using/.
<maco> pentaside: you can put it in /etc/rcS.d/
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: I'm using flash 10, nonfree version
<BobPenguin> thanks for the info maco
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr / deadamerican : what architecture are you using?
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: 32, 64 wouldn't install
<deadamerican> adam7: does it with both 32 and 64 for me
<jon_> thank nick, although I've been happy with ubuntu since installation, my familiarity with it is still on the level of "tourist with phrasebook." all the same, it seems like a good way to volunteer help.
<maco> pentaside: look how files are named in there. the S is for starting things (so starting the script) and the number tells what order to do it
<pentaside> What kind of file should it be?
<pentaside> Ok.
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: i'll probably hadly use this kernel if that's true. plus the fact that that the stock kernel is what's really made to use with the system, and i like having my fglrx driver installed. although the next version of it will probably be made to work with 2.6.28
<onetinsoldier> hardly*
<weternal> does anyone know how to get the grub loader to play nicely with OSX
<weternal> I don't have to install boot camp do I?
<Jerome_> fallout.org
<nickrud> maco, not a good idea. It should be put into /etc/init.d, and linked into rcS.d, somewhere after S90
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, have you tried libflash-mozplayer?
<maco> nickrud: :( that requires explaining symlinks
<Hilikus> is it possible to "blank" a dvd-r? just so that the data thatst there gets ignored and the disk looks blank but with less space
<stan> Hilikus, with a sharpie
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: yes
<Hilikus> a sharpie??
<nickrud> maco, probably he could just put the contents of the script into /etc/rc.local and be better off then
<geeksquad> guys i have a dell xps and the keyboard,touchpad,fingerprinter,and webcam do not work. help me!
<deadamerican> adam7: but i guess its a nvidia issue, passing most options in xconfig seem to have no effect, except nologo
<stan> use a sharpie and color over the data :)
<rww> Hilikus: No. DVD-Rs are write *once* media.
<maco> pentaside: do what nickrud just said
<stan> geeksquad, seriously?  call your office
<geeksquad> what do you mean
<stan> I mean call work
<geeksquad> its my computer
<stan> and ask them
<adam7> geeksquad: how did you install ubuntu if none of it works?
<rww> geeksquad: stan's making a lame joke based on your name being the same as that of Best Buy's tech support people
<pentaside> Well maybe this isn't what I want to do.  All I know is that I got my wireless working by following some instructions online.  The last instructions were make install, make unload, make load.  And unless I run that each time I startup, my wireless doesn't work.
<maco> adam7: good question
<adam7> maco: I have this idea it may not be Ubuntu that doesn't work ;)
<maco> pentaside: wait what? you shouldnt have to reinstall the driver every boot!
<maco> pentaside: what's the name of the wireless module you compiled?
<pentaside> I don't know... Can I post a link to show you the instructions I followed?
<maco> pentaside: yes please
<deadamerican> adam7: see what i wrote?
<woody86> Can someone help me out? in the terminal  /sbin/iwconfig doesn't show any wireless networks?
<deadamerican> woody86: you have a wireless card?
<adam7> deadamerican: yeah, and I don't have any suggestions
<pentaside> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022462
<woody86> deadamerican, I'm connected to my wireless network right now :)
<deadamerican> woody86: doing lspci seem to list it?....or lsusb?
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: most here don' t when it comes to this issue.
<deadamerican> wtf am i doing
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, does your CPU max out while you play the video?
<gizmo_> WARNING ! Move the file salt.h from the shell to a safe place<--anyone know how to remove this?
<CountryTrouserTr> stan; i have no idea..
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, open a video.. open a termina.. type TOP
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: well, it's a little vague: flash is really choppy. there isn't much detail... it's kind of like saying my computer doesn't work :/
<stan> and see whats at the top
<woody86> deadamerican, yup it's on lspci
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: k
<rww> gizmo_: http://www.psybnc.at/faq.html#q18
<maco> pentaside: looking
<eric> are you ok?
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: it seems to be a flash player problem
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: see if you can install flash player 10
<stan> adam7 he has flash10
<deadamerican> woody86: needing ndiswrapper?
<stan> and libflash
<geeksquad> what happened is that i bought the xps with ubuntu 8.04 and dells restore tool which is junk so i got my 8.10 cd out and installed ubuntu but the touchpad gave me problems and just now i found the same problem with the keyboard so what do i do
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: I already told u have I have flash 10
<adam7> stan: I missed that, sorry
<deadamerican> woody86: i guess i should have asked what wireless card first :)
<stan> Adam7, and he has a quad amd something with an nvidia nice video card
<Guest39228> Mplayer doesn't play movie very well, can someone help me?
<woody86> deadamerican, I don't know, Ubuntu had installed the driver through 'Hardware Drivers'
<stan> Guest39228, what does that mean?
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: well, in that case, try flash 9
<ra> So
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756239
<ra> I want to mount and ISO
<ra> an*
<geeksquad> guys so who can fix my last 2 posts
<ra> Followed these steps
<ra> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<pikario> whenever i play a video in totem or vlc, the video goes black whenever i move the window, skip in the video, or even open a menu
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: 12 cpu percent used
<ra> and it doesn't work
<woody86> deadamerican, Broadcom BCM 4311
<deadamerican> woody86: ifconfig up
<deadamerican> woody86: that do anything?
<adam7> geeksquad: how does the keyboard "not work"?
<ubd> hello i am using a pentium m 1.6 laptop. with 750 mb ram. the pc is pretty slow. i believe it is because of the hard disk. but it may be ram or cpu of course how can i learn what is slowing the pc.
<rww> !iso | ra
<ubottu> ra: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ra> I get a amibuous error Can not mount
<woody86> deadamerican, up: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: get my last msg?
<adam7> ra: did you do -o loop?
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, yea.. did you see adam7s msg?
<geeksquad> like i press a key and it types it 300 times it happens only somtimes mainly on pidgen
<white-sheep> geeksquad: You bought Dell XPS fscking what?  That's still ambiguous.   What model?  Thanks. :O
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, its a flash player/amd issue :(
<ra> by mount point is that a drive
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: should I use flash 9?
<exodus_MS> ubd, type 'top' into terminal
<D32> shoeunited: didn't work :/
<ra> like /sda1
<deadamerican> woody86: incorrect firmware loaded i guess, might want to try using ndiswrapper and the widows driver
<trey_> Anyone know of a good quicksilver alternative? I'm just mainly wanting one to launch programs.
<shoeunited> :o
<shoeunited> :S
<geeksquad> the m1530
<rww> trey_: gnome-do
<deadamerican> woody86: otherwise you fighting a loosing battle my friend
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, the new intel i7 cpus are nice :)
<tensei> is there anyway to configure what grub boot options are?  I have 3 linux kernals and 3 recovery modes,.. i don't want all three, I just need one
<CountryTrouserTr> stan:  so to uninstall this flash10 is it sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<exodus_MS> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adam7> woody86: what wireless card and what drivers?
<white-sheep> geeksquad: The mouse start flying and shit everywhere when you move around on the touchpad? >_>
<ubd> i did exodus_MS
<dgarr> ra mount point is an empty directory so you can sudo mkdir /tmp/tst
<geeksquad> yes
<woody86> deadamerican, haha, ok thx. Know where I can get the windows driver offhand?
<Dante123> hi all, I used to run teamspeak and call of duty 2 at the same time with no problems....that is when I ran the command "aoss Teamspeak".  Now since I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10....I can only have sound for one app at a time.  Any suggestions?
<nickrud> tensei, you can use synaptic to remove any kernels you don't need; you should keep 2
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: I only make about mm 5k a month I'm broke
<deadamerican> woody86: honestly no i dont sorry
<white-sheep> geeksquad: I do have M1530 -- Hold on.
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, 5k/m?
<geeksquad> yay
<CountryTrouserTr> yeah I have bills ya know
<ra> Ok, I will try that.  Also, Why is a cd image over 700mbs
<pentaside> maco: Still looking?
<adam7> ra: is it a DVD image?
<bert1> how can i make firefox remember a reasonable screen size to attain when unmaximized? currently, unmaximizing it makes it about 2% (like 50 pixels) smaller than fully maximized. also, can i do it without erasing all my bookmarks and whatnot?
<ra> It is 711, no it came from a cd
<maco> pentaside: whats the wireless card you're having trouble with? and why not try installing linux-backports-modules if you need an updated compat-wireless?
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: anyways is that command right to uninstall flash 10
<maco> pentaside: yeah it was taking forever to load
<deadamerican> wtf am i doing here anyways? i hate linux!!!!!
<weternal> hey what's the package for customizing compiz called?
<tensei> nickrud: why do I have more than one? is it all the same linux, where in synaptic can I find them?
<rww> !ccsm | weternal
<ubottu> weternal: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<ra> adam7: I was thinking maybe it would fit or work out with finalization, but it didn't work
<white-sheep> geeksquad: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geeksquad> and then
<maco> geeksquad: he means gksudo gedit
<adam7> ra: where did you get this cd image?
<D32> and my bandwidth is still throttled under ubuntu :/
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: why not sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree the opposite of the installation
<rww> !gksudo | white-sheep
<ra> adam7: A cd?
<ubottu> white-sheep: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pentaside> I'm using an Atheros, I'm not really sure of the exact model number.  And I'm not sure "why not" cause I'm a complete newb and have no idea what I'm doing.
<maco> white-sheep: sudo is only for command line apps. graphical apps use gksudo
<woody86> adam7, Broadcom 4311 card, and the Broadcom STA Driver in 'Hardware Drivers'
<nickrud> tensei, you can use ctl-f and search for kernel-image . Ubuntu doesn't remove kernels that it upgrades, unlike nearly all other packages, Just In Case
<ubd> how can i check if the hard drive performs well?
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: also where can I get flash 9 at?
<adam7> ra: where did you get what you tried to burn to the cd?
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, there are always 5 ways to do things :)
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, no idea.
<exodus_MS> !hdd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd
<jucaoma> nas
<exodus_MS> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<pentaside> Maco: What is linux-backports-modules?
<maco> pentaside: heh i think the release notes for intrepid say to intall linux-backports-modules if your atheros wireless isn't supported by default. about half require it, and half require teh default one
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: why uninstall it if I dont even know where to get flash9
<exodus_MS> arrgh
<tensei> nickrud: so how do I know which one is the most recent
<white-sheep> Heh.
<stan> CountryTrouserTr,  im humoring you -- but my amd 3500 plays videos fine w/ flash 10 :(
<maco> pentaside: it's a package. you can find in system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<geeksquad> white-sheep:  menu.ist is open
<nickrud> tensei, the higher the number, the later the release.
<jucaoma> how i can save my config & installed programs? because i wanna install ubuntustudio
<ubd> :D
<pentaside> That sounds good... hang on...
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Okay.  Close the menu.list
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: humoring me?
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, trying to help...
<geeksquad> now what
<ra> adam7: I have Final Fantasy 7 for PSX, just pulled it out the closet, I wanted to back it up.  So I looked online and made an ISO from the disc I own.
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: what kind of video card
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, 9600 GSO (8800GT?)
<white-sheep> geeksquad: And start doing this -- ;o -- gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ra> adam7: Thing goes for 67 bucks on Amazon nowadays
<pentaside> Maco: There are several listed... just all of them?
<ubd> !i/o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i/o
<bert1> how can i make firefox restore to its default size when unmaximized? currently it goes from full screen to just slightly less than full screen which is useless. i want to unmaximize it into a reasonable window size and have it remember that size. suggestions?
<adam7> ra: are you sure it isn't a DVD?
<nickrud> tensei, so 2.6.9.19 is later than 2.6.9.13 for example
<geeksquad> i did do gksudo
<stan> jucaoma, why not just install the apps you want from ubuntu studio?
<maco> pentaside: install the one that's just l-b-m with no numbers
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Good -- Now run a find function -- Look for defoption
<geeksquad> its open again
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: how do you disable hardware decoding for flash10 in linux
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, i would have to google it?
<maco> pentaside: itll always pull the right one ith numbers every time you get a kernel update to keep your drivers updated
<ra> adam7:  I would have said yes, but the other 2 disks are under 700mbs
<trey_> anyone use fluxbox?
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Do you see "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: ok then google it :))))
<CountryTrouserTr> lol
<maco> trey_: i have. what's the problem?
<adam7> ra: i can make a dvd that is less than 700mb
<pentaside> Maco: Beautiful.
<jucaoma> stan, im a supernewbie in ubuntu, GNU and + i dont know how =(
<adam7> ra: and what is a PSX?
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, why dont you load up the vesa drivers.. disable 3 of your cores.. and see if it STILL skips.
<geeksquad> yes
<pentaside> Maco: We'll see what happens, just a seocnd.  And thanks in advance.
<ra> adam7: Playstation One
<adam7> ra: ah
<trey_> maco: I was wanting to know how to set up keyboard shortcuts to move windows around
<tensei> nickrud: I search for  kernel-image and nothing comes up
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: I have a dual core, not quad cord
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Add a boot parameter -- To this -- "# defoptions=quiet splash i8042.nomux=1"
<CountryTrouserTr> core
<ra> adam7: Not sure if we had Dvds back then.
<nickrud> tensei, sorry, linux-image
<pentaside> Maco:  Installed... reboot?
<maco> trey_: oh. ok nevermind i cant help with that. the most configuration i've done is the menu. fluxbox's website should be able to tell you i think
<jucaoma> Adam7, PSX == play station 1
<maco> pentaside: yes
<white-sheep> geeksquad: That'll fix your touchpad issue.
<onetinsoldier> ra: hi, i have that version of final fantasy for the pc, ff7. i wonder what it goes for on e-bay, hehe.
<pentaside> Maco: BRB.
<adam7> ra: me neither :D
<geeksquad> what will this do
<nickrud> trey_, it's already set for keyboard movement: alt-f7 for move, alt-f8 for resize
<white-sheep> Your mouse won't fly around and shit when you move your fingertip on the touchpad.
<nickrud> trey_, oh, fluxbox. sorry
<adam7> ra: did you dd it off the CD?
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, i guess disabling 3 would be overkill.
<white-sheep> @ geeksquad
<ra> adam7: Yes
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, boot w/ 1 cpu and 1gb ram, vesa or nv driver...
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Close it and run this -- "sudo update-grub"
<geeksquad> thanks now i reboot right
<D32> onetinsoldier shoeunited goodnight :D
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: but I dont have a quad core, I have a dual core.
<bert1> how do i start firefox in safemode on ubuntu? like, in terminal... firefox safe-mode or something?
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Then you pray.  Try and reboot. :o
<maco> bert1: -safe-mode
<D32> goodnight fellow comrades1
<onetinsoldier> D32: ok, night man
<geeksquad> thanks
<tensei> nickrud: thanks!
<onetinsoldier> D32: take care and see ya later :-)
<magaio> Has anyone gotten the Intel P43 to work with ALSA yet?
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: why are you humoring me still? Why would I want to disable my cores and ram, thats kinda wierd
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, incase thats part of the issue?
<adam7> ra: where did you see that the image is 711mb?
<maco> magaio: #ubuntu-audio-help
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: I dont think that is the issue
<magaio> maco: thx
<maco> magaio: i'll try to help you over there
<stan> shrugs :)
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: where do u get flash 9 if u think that is the problem.
<bert1> maco - thanks :)
<CountryTrouserTr> stan: I didn't mean to sound rude bro, I just dont think that's the issue
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: I don't know -- Google probably does though :D
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: I have worn out my welcom with google.
<stan> CountryTrouserTr, well .. one day.. when you feel bored.. boot with cpu=1 and maxram=1024 just for kicks
<ra> adam7: nautilus, plus Brazero gives me an error, claiming there is not enough room on a 700mb cd
<craigbass1976> nickrud, Something screwed up because I forgot php5 (I imagine) and removing/purging things fixer 'er up in good shape.
<craigbass1976> In case you wondered
<nickrud> craigbass1976, yeah, that purge/install cycle fixes an amaziing number of things
<pentaside> Maco:  That didn't work either.
<pentaside> I had to run those commands again.
<ra> Maybe use something like NERO
<adam7> ra: well, I don't know :/
<craigbass1976> nickrud, I wonder...  does it work on wives and kids?
<maco> pentaside: oh. hrm...
<ra> adam7: Maybe use something like Nero, and that will say there isn't enough room, warn me, and let it burn
<adam7> ra: you can try
<nickrud> craigbass1976, virtual ones
<Gnea> ra, adam7: k3b
<adam7> ra: you could also use dd to truncate the end of the file
<maco> pentaside: do you need to do all 3? just "make load" should be enough, i think...
 * craigbass1976 wonders about co-workers...
<pentaside> Yea... I thought about it, and thats all I did this time.
<nickrud> pentaside, you could put the commands in /etc/rc.local (without sudo, since rc.local will run as root)
<pentaside> Like I said, I'm new... so once I thought about it, I just ran make load.
<ra> adam7,Gnea:  I know some file formats are just wrong, like a bin cue can say 711, but only be 690mbs.  K3b is awesome, but I use Gnome, tried KDE didnt like
<pentaside> I tried, but it want let me save.  Says I dont have permission.
<geeksquad> white-sheep:  it worked now how to fix the fingerpad and webcam
<craigbass1976> ra, you can use K3b with gnome
<uber_noober> anyone know if ext4 is going to be implemented in the next ubuntu incarnation?
<geeksquad> *fingerprinter
<Gnea> ra: it doesn't matter what you use, k3b will work with gnome
<nickrud> pentaside, gksu gedit /etc/rc2.local   you need permission ;)
<maco> pentaside: hey you're learning already ;)
<adam7> ra: yo ucan install k3b with gnome (but it does install extra depends)
<ra> craigbass1976,Gnea: Yeah, but I feel weird installing KDE libraries
<maco> pentaside: well you can try putting "cd /home/pentaside/compat-wireless-2008-10-31
<Gnea> ra: that's silly.
<maco> pentaside: ack!
<craigbass1976> ra, use cdrecord in the command line.  It's the backend to all of those anyway
<keres> how do you open an executable from the terminal?
<maco> pentaside: well you can try putting "cd /home/pentaside/compat-wireless-2008-10-31 && make load" into /etc/rc.local
<craigbass1976> keres, vi?
<maco> pentaside: change the /home.... stuff to match wherever your directory is
<geeksquad> white-sheep:  r u there
<white-sheep> geeksquad: What webcam issue?
<adam7> Gnea: it's not that unusual to not want to install tons of extra libraries for one app
<ra> craigbass1976:  Will give it a shot, can I do man cdrecord?
<nickrud> craigbass1976, I think they use wodim now
<geeksquad> the webcam wont work tell me what to do
<white-sheep> geeksquad: sudo aptitude install cheese
<craigbass1976> nickrud, What?  Criminy...
<pentaside> brb... trying again.
<craigbass1976> ra, I have a script I wrote.  I'l hunt a bit and post it somewhere
<maco> ra: i think gnomebaker is a really nice gnome cd burner. though brasero (the default) is actually nice too
<keres> craigbass1976: does not work
<nickrud> craigbass1976, I'm way out of date, but it's probably because of the attitude of the cdrecord maintainer, he hated some of the changes to cd stuff in the kernel
<ra> maco:  i can try gnome baker, brasero gave me an error
<maco> nickrud: that's not why
<maco> nickrud: that's a side-effect
<craigbass1976> keres, a binary executable?
<CountryTrouserTr> adam7: that link u sent me was dealing with flash9 issues not flash10 and go to flash 9 for help. Why send me to a flash 9 error page and tell me to get 9 if it has same probs
<nickrud> maco, hehehe
<maco> nickrud: the real reason is licensing that doesn't fit the DFSG
<keres> craigbass1976: i don't know
<ra> craigbass1976: awesome
<adam7> CountryTrouserTr: that page said that one version of flash 9 didn't have that problem
<craigbass1976> if you do a     head filename     is it all gobbly gook?
<nickrud> maco, ah, out of date. But obstinate devs are annoyances anyway
<geeksquad> white-sheep:  cheese won't work i dont see the output from the webcam
<white-sheep> Did you run cheese?
<geeksquad> yes
<maco> nickrud: of course the dev tries to argue, against Debian *and* Sun, that the CDDL is GPL-compatible when it is not
<white-sheep> geeksquad: Hmm.  Let me find you the link -- I have it somewhere.
<geeksquad> link to whta
<nickrud> maco, I'm remembering all the ugly text whenever I wanted to use anything other than scsi addressing. But that was a long time ago
<keres> craigbass1976: i tried puting a symlink in for it, causes a segfault
<maco> geeksquad: try a kamorama
<maco> geeksquad: some webcams work with v4l v1, some with v4l v2, some with both
<geeksquad> kamorama? where do i get it
<white-sheep> geeksquad: http://jesperdj.pbwiki.com/Ubuntu-on-the-Dell-XPS-M1530
<ra> maco: Gnomebaker trudged through the overburn. Awesome good Idea
<maco> geeksquad: the repos
<maco> ra: does that mean "it worked"?
<geeksquad> thanks join  my channel #geektalk
<keres> craigbass1976: nevermind, got it :)
<ra> maco, adam7, cragbass1976:  Yeah, It burned perfectly with Gnomebaker
<adam7> ra: well there you go :)
<craigbass1976> ra http://rafb.net/p/KFa7BE35.html   I guess I didn't want myself to forget.  More notes in there than commands...
<CountryTrouserTr> well im off thx for trying guys i'll be back to try to figure this out aanother day.. cyas
<ra> craigbass1976: Thank you
<craigbass1976> ra, no problem.  Enjoy.  You can also ssh into a coworkers box and just fly their tray out with cdrecord.    Very annoying...
<ra> craigbass1976:  a true prankster =P
<adam7> craigbass1976: you can do that with eject too ;)
<craigbass1976> Never palyed with that, only noticed it with cdrecord.  Toodles everyone.
 * nickrud considers banning craigbass for a bit :)
<smokeymirror> is there a wine channel?
<adam7> smokeymirror: #winehq ?
<nickrud> smokeymirror, #winehq
<ubuntustart> hi all
<smokeymirror> ok thanks sorry :/
<adam7> smokeymirror: no problem :)
<carandraug> KillerOrca: you still there?
<nickrud> smokeymirror, never apologize for good questions that we can actually answer ;)
<mib_qsvzec> how do I install kqemu on ubuntu? module-assistant auto-install kqemu-source fails
<ubuntustart> hi, someone could tell me how i boot the installation CD whit a parameter to fix the gnome resolution because even when i use safe graphics option if goes out of the monitor range
<I3lade> Hello
<ubuntustart> hi blade
<edlang> Hi -- I'm having problems enabling SHM on Intrepid/amd64. I've followed the guide on the wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig) but no luck. Does anyone have experience or a suggestion regarding this?
<I3lade> I need some help my Xorg.conf, apparently mine's really screwed up, and I was told I could get a default one here?
<I3lade> I've tried googling but I can't find anything
<adam7> I3lade: what version of Ubuntu?
<I3lade> Hardy Heron 8.04
<lain_wired> Hullo, I've recently purchased a new subnotebook (eeePC 1000H) and I have installed ubuntu on it.
<GodfatherofEire> Could osmebody help me out here? I need a program /programming language that can create a list of 10 elements from 24, have an ordered list (i.e. abc /= acb), and that certain elements cant be contiguous. Any suggestions?
<lain_wired> I'd like to share the DVD drive on my main computer with my notebook.
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: python?
<nickrud> I3lade, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will create a default xorg.conf
<lain_wired> I'm not sure how to do this, but I have installed samba.
<ubuntustart> hi, someone could tell me how i boot the installation CD whit a parameter to fix the gnome resolution because even when i use safe graphics option if goes out of the monitor range
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: it can do everything easily except the "certain elements can't be contiguous" part
<GodfatherofEire> adam7, every time I've used python and I set it to include abc and acb in a set, it reduces it to just abc, though, how would I go about getting it /not/ to do that?
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: you need a list, ie, list('a', 'b', 'c')
<trey_> well, I'm liking fluxbox a lot better than gnome on my laptop where I dont have a large resolution.
<GodfatherofEire> adam7, can it remove lists that have certain elements from a sequence?
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: this is the ubuntu support channel, you probably want to join #python
<GodfatherofEire> adam7, thanks for the tip though
<I3lade> ok, I just tried that command nickrud, and it just says overwritten, did it just default everything? Because supposedly I'm MISSING stuff from my Xorg.conf and that's why I needed to find a default.
<ubuntustart> but im trying to install ubuntu ;D so it try to start gnome
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: it can do anything you want as long as you know how to do it :)
<trey_> anyone into kernel development?
<nickrud> I3lade, ok, now you need to log out and back in for the new config to take effect. But some more detail about what you're doing will help also
<rebel_kid> i need a linux msn messenger with video call support, anyone know of one?
<adam7> rebel_kid: empathy might be able to
<Lillymon> OK, sound is now working, but aRts has gone CRAZY. There's several dozen instances of it under htop, and it's gradually grinding my whole PC to a halt. How do I kill this damn thing?
<nickrud> I3lade, and yes, it just reset everything to default, as ubuntu figures you need for your monitor and video card
<GodfatherofEire> adam7, is the interpreter only able to be run from the terminal or is there another way?
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: only terminal
<Lillymon> I've got "/usr/bin/artsd" with some other stuff after the end listed over and over again. My system can't take this.
<moDumass> hey all, um, i just installed 8.10 on my eee pc 900, skype sounds crackly - not little crackly, like i had to erase this sentance crackly, and i cant fix it
<rebel_kid> Adam7, ty
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: although if you're really bored you could write a GUI that can do it
<moDumass> any ideas would be awesome
<I3lade> nickrud I pulled the hard drive out of my old computer and put it in a new one so I could use the Graphics card on it, I was trying to figure out how to get the drivers and stuff, but when I did cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the readout was missing a bunch of stuff, and the guy helping me told me to go ask for a default xorg.conf file
<nickrud> Lillymon, you should ask for detailed kde help in #kubuntu ; I think arts is replaced by pulseaudio in ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> adam7, haha, no, not that crazy, I just dont want to mess anything up, seeing as how it /is/ the terminal after all
<I3lade> he said he'd give me his, but his was heavily edited for dual monitor support and stuff
<nickrud> I3lade, ok. The new X dynamically determines a lot of stuff that used to be put into the xorg.conf explicitly. What video card?
<I3lade> so I don't think defaulting what I already have would help...
<I3lade> it's an ATI Radeon 7000
<I3lade> but I also have a 7500 laying around that I might switch out later
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: when you're in the python interpreter, you can't mess your system up easily accidentally
<I3lade> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022552  <== that's my thread
<adam7> GodfatherofEire: esp. if you're just using lists and such
<I3lade> you can see my readout in post #9
<GodfatherofEire> adam7, alright, I just get a little worried when I run other stuff in the terminal thats not initiated from one
<racarter> mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pwd //winbox/share /mnt/share does not work for me
<tensei> Can anyone tell me why if I have an USB external hardrive plugged in my ubuntu 8.04 doesn't boot up?  It gets to the loading bar screen and doesn't even start, just freezes, dosen't even load in recovery mode
<nickrud> I3lade, iirc the ati driver that ubuntu uses provides good support for that card. What issue are you having? Not working, etc?
<racarter> i need help mounting an smb share
<I3lade> nickrud, I JUST put the hard drive into this new computer, and started it up, it started up saying that ubuntu needed to run in low graphics mode because it couldn't detect this and that
<I3lade> I tried setting the monitor settings and stuff
<I3lade> but I can't get anything to stick
<ubuntustart> hi, please could tell me how i boot the installation CD whit a parameter to fix vga or the gnome resolution because even when i use safe graphics option if goes out of the monitor range
<nickrud> I3lade, a sec
<usser> tensei, i've seen that happen with certain usb sticks
<I3lade> er, ok
<tensei> usser: any solution do you recall?
<racarter> isn't there an smbmount utility?
<racarter> i don't seem to have that, apt-cache search smbmount doesn't yield any results either
<I3lade> woah
<usser> tensei, didnt figure it out apart from plugging it in after boot
<I3lade> I just looked at my etc/x11/ directory, and there's a TON of xorg.conf's should i delete the extras?
<racarter> ...
<tensei> anyone else know of a fix?
<nickrud> I3lade, could you put the contents of the low graphics version of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu.com ? And, only the xorg.conf is used, all the others are backups (one we created with the dpkg-reconfigure, for example)
<tensei> usser: thank you
<george2002> exit
<I3lade> oh ok
<jucaoma> nas
<racarter> i need help mounting an smb share
<jucaoma> anyone got problems with flashplayer?
<I3lade> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/93589/
<rebel_kid> emesene, empathy and amsn do not support video calls, does any linux msn client support them?
<I3lade> you can do video with amsn
<rebel_kid> I3lade, yes but you cannot do calls
<I3lade> oh
<I3lade> nickrud does that log file update constantly?
<I3lade> because if not, that might be data from my old computer
<nickrud> I3lade, ok, you're using the xorg.conf.failsafe for some reason. do   dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-ati , you should get back one line. I'm interested in the first two letters, hopefully ii
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<nickrud> I3lade, that file is updated each time X is started
<I3lade> nickrud sudo dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<edlang> further to my issue with SHMConfig, has anyone resolved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/295236 ?
<mib_qsvzec> I have a .vmdk with a windows xp image that I want to run on a remote server and remote desktop into it, it's taking me far too long, can someone help me get things up and running?
<I3lade> or without the sudo?
<maco> I3lade: no sudo
<silv3r_m00n> i have download a rar file which is in many parts like this rar.001 rar.002
<nickrud> i3d, no sudo needed
<I3lade> ok
<silv3r_m00n> how can i combine them and extract ?
<Mayank> how do edit in menu.lst?
<nickrud> maco, are you familiar with ati? I had one a long time ago, but use nvidia now
<maco> edlang: what do you want to do that requires shmconfig?
<koshari> Mayank gksudo gedit
<maco> nickrud: uh, ive gotten a couple ati computers to jump...
<Mayank> i mean /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro pci=routeirq, there is line like this
<joljam> firefox very slow on intrepid ... someone help me
<nickrud> maco, he has an old ati card, the 7000, I would expect ubuntu to simply use the open radeon driver
<Mayank> what is original?
<Mayank> in this line?
<I3lade> nickrud I got back a couple of lines
<maco> nickrud: right...what's it doing instead?
<edlang> maco: Disable my synaptics touchpad.
<I3lade> just paste them here?
<maco> I3lade: the first few tell you how to read it. whats the last say
<nickrud> maco, vesa driver.
<maco> nickrud: ew
<maco> edlang: are you on 804 or 810?
<I3lade> the last line?
<I3lade> ii  xserver-xorg-v 1:6.8.0-1      X.Org X server -- ATI display driver
<naynay> hey, has anyone ever seen a Ubuntu Lappy install that you have to hold a button on the keyboard to boot?
<edlang> maco: 8.10, amd64
<nickrud> maco, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93589/
<maco> naynay: maybe on a mac...
<shiMMer> i press on my bluetooth button.i can see blue LED colour.but i cant see bluetooth icon on my panel..how to fix my problem??please help..
<Mayank> can anyone pase his menu.lst in pastebinit, i want to see something...plz?
<naynay> maco: Its an HP x86-64
<naynay> but its a 32bit Ubuntu install.
<koshari> shiMMer what does dmesg show?
<annihilus> hey everyone, wondering if anyone knows why when watching youtube vids i sometimes lose sound in flash, so far restart is my only fix
<maco> edlang: system -> preferences -> mouse -> Touchpad. uncheck "enable touchpad"
<racarter> where is smbmount on ubuntu 8.10?
<Mayank> can anyone pase his menu.lst in pastebinit, i want to see something...plz?
<edlang> maco: I don't see that section in the mouse config.
<I3lade> nickrud so?
<nickrud> I3lade, looking for similar issues
<shiMMer> what is"dmesg"???
<maco> edlang: most everything shmconfig was useful for has been re-implemented in a way that doesn't require enabling shmconfig, because shmconfig is essentially nothing more than a security hole
<maco> edlang: you don't?
<I3lade> I'm not even entirely sure what the issue IS!
<maco> edlang: there's no 3rd tab?
<I3lade> I just know there's something wrong
<maco> shiMMer: a command. you put it in the terminal and hit enter
<I3lade> especially since I'm stuck using 800 x 600 resolution, it's killing my eyes...
<dgarr> Mayank: original line: kernel ﻿/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro pci=routeirq
<edlang> maco: http://edlang.org/images/no-touchpad-config.jpg
<Slack_> can someone give me a hand with an audio problem, #alsa is dead atm
<maco> Slack_: download http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, run it, and go to #ubutu-audio-help with the link it gives you
<nickrud> I3lade, most common error is mis reading of monitor specs, but the log file seems to find them fine
<maco> edlang: weird...are you sure you have a synaptics touchpad not an alps?
<I3lade> nickrud, here's what the guy helping me earlier said: your real problem is the xorg file being incomplete, the reconfigure command you ran before shouldve straightened it out but for some reason it didn't. You need someone to give you a working xorg.conf to replace your with.
<edlang> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93595/
<I3lade> then he told me how to go in and set my driver
<shiMMer> i got this=http://paste.ubuntu.com/93594/
<I3lade> also
<I3lade> I'm missing system->preferences->Hardware Information
<nickrud> I3lade, for older versions of X he would be correct. Could be that that particular card has issues. Put your current one up on pastebin
<edlang> maco: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/93596/
<I3lade> my current xorg.conf?
<nickrud> I3lade, yes
<I3lade> k
<koshari> shiMMer it would appear the bt hardware is being detected.
<I3lade> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/93597/
<shiMMer> i cant see the bluetooth icon on my panel
<I3lade> nickrud maybe it's just me, but my xorg.conf seems a little funny...
<I3lade> I feel like it should be longer...
<I3lade> but I don't know what it looked like to begin with
<I3lade> so I don't know...
<nickrud> I3lade, mine looks just like that with the addition of nvidia under device. One sec
<edlang> maco: any thoughts?
<I3lade> I installed both the opensource and fgtl or whatever drivers
<Son_of_Demetrius> Hello:
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm jumpin' in at the deep end here...how can I install drivers within the Terminal with the sudo apt-get command?
<pikario> hi, how do i install a ubuntu patch ?
<racarter> argh!
<silv3r_m00n> how can i extract from a rar file which is in parts like 001 002 003
<racarter> sudo apt-get install smbfs && sudo mount -t smbfs //winbox/share /mnt/winshare -o username=u,password=p
<koshari> pikario you generally need to patch the source and recompile, do you have a specific example?
<racarter> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name winbox/share not found.
<pixelfairy> Son_of_Demetrius: sudo apt-get install name_of_driver_pakage
<I3lade> nickrud, I can't change my screen resolution or anything, so something's still wrong...
<maco> edlang: you know, you could just disable in the fdi file instead of using shmconfig
<buttercups> silv3r_m00n, install unrar, right click any of the files and extract
<I3lade> I havn't restarted xorg yet, but I havn't edited anything, so it shouldn't matter right?
<koshari> Son_of_Demetrius drivers will geenrally be in the form of modules
<racarter> is smbmount still used on ubuntu 8.10
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm a real dummie...I don't know the name of the package:(
<pikario> i'm trying to install a patch to this bug:
<pikario> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/297819
<racarter> am i being purposely ignored?
<nickrud> I3lade, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93598/ you'll see some edits under driver and monitor. The monitor refresh rates I got from the Xorg.0.log file, you should verify them
<supertanker> ssh-vulnkey just told me my main key is comprimised.
<supertanker> What should I do?
<supertanker> (I can't seem to get Apt to get the latest packagelists to update SSH)
<pixelfairy> Son_of_Demetrius: you could google or use apt-cache search, why dont you just use the hardware manager?
<maco> edlang: ok, so see http://jann.is/daily/archives/823-Kubuntu-8.10-beta-KDE-4.1-synaptics-TouchPad-problem.html and then um, lemme look up docs for that driver
<edlang> maco: But given that I'm unable to enable SHMConfig, is it likely that the fdi file will match the driver?
<nickrud> racarter, probably not, I just now saw anything from you :)
<starfone> i've been having some usb memory stick problems since i've upped to 8.10. massive dmesg output of usb problems.
<bashca> any 1 can help me please ??
<I3lade> er
<racarter> is smbmount still used on ubuntu 8.10
<I3lade> nickrud how do I verify the refresh rates?
<nickrud> racarter, the command is in the smbfs package
<racarter> sudo apt-get install smbfs && sudo mount -t smbfs //winbox/share /mnt/winshare -o username=u,password=p
<I3lade> I definately DONT want to mess those up, I've done it before and set it out the range of my monitor, I couldn't see anything...
<racarter> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name winbox/share not found.
<nickrud> I3lade, from your monitor manual, the info on the back, or by looking up the specs on the manufacturer's web site
<racarter> nickrud, what is the command to mount an smb drive now?
<nickrud> racarter, try using the ip address
<shiMMer> how can i run kismet on ubuntu 8.10???i already donwload it from repos..it not working??can any1 fix this??
<I3lade> I have no idea where the manual is, and I don't know the exact model of my monitor
<I3lade> I know it's a Korean Data Systems Xtreme Flat
<nickrud> racarter, I don't use smb from linux here, I'm no expert
<starfone> http://pastebin.com/m7abd11b3 if anyone has an idea. i'm thinking usb drivers?
<Son_of_Demetrius> @pixelfairy...I've no idea what you mean...I just installed Ubuntu over XP last night and i'VE NO CLUE HOW TO INSTALL MY DRIVRES :(
<nickrud> I3lade, the exact model should be on the back somewhere. you can also look up the fcc id
<woli> which is the ldap address book?
<I3lade> crap... well, I'll try turning it around
<Son_of_Demetrius> sorry I punched the capslock button by mistake
<racarter> the ip address is not reasonable as it is a dynamic ip
<maco> edlang: you should be able to use TouchpadOff with type Integer and value 1 to disable it
<koshari> Son_of_Demetrius which drivers are you installing?
<maco> edlang: if you just want to turn of tapping and scrolling use 2. the manpage is "man synaptics"
<nickrud> racarter, I'm no expert, like I said. I use the places->network in gnome whenever I hook up my laptop to the office net ;)
<Son_of_Demetrius> I have a bunch of nvidea chipset drivers that came with my dinosaur mb lol :(
<maco> edlang: and that manpage wouldve been helpful when i was working on gsynaptics -_-
<shiMMer> where the best place to download ubuntu 8.10 login window??
<racarter> yeah, but for some reason the share requires a password, so using gnome it does not seem to be able to access any files
<edlang> maco: so uh... is this stuff case senstive?
<racarter> and it never seems to ask me for a username or password
<maco> edlang: most probably
<racarter> it just doesn't show anything
<hacksins> why Qt4 don't wanna run on C::B
<racarter> it shows the computer, but not any shares
<Son_of_Demetrius> I read on a forum somewhere that I might need to update a kernel?
<nickrud> woli, an ldap addressbook is an address book maintained on some central server somewhere
<woli> nickrud, ahh
<sfer2> Son_of_Demetrius: Why?
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: if you go to system -> administartion -> hardware drivers, does it tell you anything?
<racarter> nickrud, is there a way to force gnome to request a password or something?
<I3lade> ok
<maco> racarter: you have to try to access a file inside the share before you're prompted, i think
<koshari> Son_of_Demetrius just use the restricted driver manager, system > admin >hardware
<I3lade> everythings right
<dickinch15>  Christmas Party At CTU   <http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&amp;friendID=179007038&amp;albumId=1777114>
<nickrud> racarter, not that I know of. Our storage device doesn't require one, I set it up that way. I'm brain dead, and my co workers even more so
<Son_of_Demetrius> It tells me that 'No Proprietary Drivers Are Found'...or something like that
<racarter> maco, it does not show any files to speak of
<I3lade> nickrud so I just paste your edited xorg.conf where mine is?
<maco> dickinch15: please don't spam.
<dickinch15> naw my bad
<edlang> maco: and I also need to restart my computer every time I edit a HAL policy file?
<maco> dickinch15: and could you get a nick that doesn't violate channel rules reguarding language?
<nickrud> I3lade, you could do that, yes. but I remind you about the refreshes, I take no responsibility
<maco> edlang: or restart hald
<koshari> Son_of_Demetrius what nvideia chipset atre you using?
<I3lade> nickrud I just checked them
<I3lade> they're right
<hashbrowns> does anyone know how to increase the amount of space wubi will use beyond 30GB?
<dickinch15> maco man i use this name since 3 months ago why should i change it now?
<I3lade> nickrud, whish me luck, I'm gonna restart
<nickrud> !wubi | hashbrowns (best place to ask for wubi help)
<ubottu> hashbrowns (best place to ask for wubi help): Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<maco> dickinch15: because in #ubuntu* channels we have rules regarding inappropriate language
<nickrud> I3lade, I certainly am. I hate X now, I used to understand it well
<Son_of_Demetrius> Here's my dilemma....I'm not online on my Ubuntu system...duh!...but it's not my fault...my nvidea drivers? I need to go and lokk...brb
<hashbrowns> nickrud: is there no IRC support?
<dickinch15> maco the subject is about ubuntu not my screen name so you might be in the wrong room
<nickrud> dickinch15, yes, you will have to change your nick
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: ah! ok you need to be onlin to get stuff from teh driver manager. can you get the computer online, even temporarily?
<edlang> maco: going back a bit, any idea why the touchpad section doesn't exist in my mouse config?
<nickrud> dickinch15, you can discuss it in #ubuntu-ops if you like
<edlang> maco: I've got a t61 next to my desktop, it has the correct menu...
<mib_xzjnxkms> hi everyone, can someone help me diagnose my webcam problem?
<maco> edlang: see, i *think* it exists in 8.10, but i cant quite remember and i'm on 9.04, so i cant be positive
<edlang> 9.04 eh
<dickinch15> nickrud i aint discussing nothing im keeping my name you can go to ops and discuss
<edlang> that's the j-one?
<I3lade> nickrud, er, it didn't change anything...
<I3lade> I still can't change my resolution
<maco> dickinch15: uh, i think nickrud is an op, so you might want to listen to him
<unr3a1> edlang: do you know when 9.04 is set to release?
<maco> dickinch15: if you want to stay in any ubuntu channels
<woli> i don't have bluetooth, but I am buying a computer which has it. Will I be able to send documments to other people via bluetooth with the "Sent to..." context menu on nautilus?
<nickrud> I3lade, then I'm not sure why it's not setting up correctly. Should be automatic
<bashca> i did by mistake usermod -G10 bashca ...... and  when i reboot my system i couldn't open users"&groups manager ?? i got this msg You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<maco> unr3a1: 9.04 implies 2009, month 4
<I3lade> and it's still saying that I don't have any drivers...
<mib_xzjnxkms> dickinch15: don't be that asshole
<unr3a1> maco, thank you
<maco> mib_xzjnxkms: language
<Son_of_Demetrius> Shoot!!  I can't eject my CDROM...Ubuntu is telling me that I can't 'Unmount Volume..Whoaa!...what's happening?
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: is the cd drive in use?
<Son_of_Demetrius> No
<nickrud> I3lade, you have a driver, the xserver-xorg-driver-ati. system->admin->hardware drivers should show no driver, since the card is so old and the current fglrx doesn't support that one anymore
<I3lade> ok
<eeboy> I find plenty of info about mounting windows shares and ext3 partitions on the same machine... but how do I mount an ext3 partition on my local network?
<I3lade> well, I still can't change my resolution and stuff though
<unr3a1> hey maco, do you know what would cause one's shutdown menu to not work?
<Slart> eeboy: I don't think mounting ext3 over network is possible.. I would say most of the time when people need to do that they use nfs
<Son_of_Demetrius> I have another comp with Ubuntu installed in another room..I'm using it as a test to see if I want to switch over completely from Windows...but so far it has been a nightmare
<maco> unr3a1: does it not work or does it hang for a minute or two after you hit the button before the menu window thing appears?
<mib_xzjnxkms> my laptop webcam output turns off less than a second after i turn it on, can anyone help
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: works better if you've got it online so you can install drivers
<I3lade> system->preferences/screen resolution dosn't let me change anything, 'cept the resolution to 640 x 480, I know it can do more than that
<Slart> eeboy: just like you can't mount ntfs over the network
<unr3a1> maco, the menu appears.  what happens is that when I select shutdown or restart, it only logs me off.
<maco> I3lade: but that driver might not be able to
<unr3a1> maco: I have to use init commands to restart or shutdown.
<maco> unr3a1: cant even use "sudo reboot" or "sudo halt"?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I guess...well..therein lies my dilemma huh?
<Slart> !nfs | eeboy
<ubottu> eeboy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<eeboy> Slart: I mount my NTFS windows share over the network using smbfs
<unr3a1> maco: I actually haven't tried those.
<I3lade> maco, well what the crap? it's not THAT old, they had 1024 x 768 back in 2001
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: are you able to just switch the network cable to the othr computer?
<eeboy> Slart: Thanks... I'll research NFS
<Slart> eeboy: yes.. and you can mount ext3 drives over the network using samba too
<Son_of_Demetrius> You mean I can't install Third Party Software without downloading stuff?
<unr3a1> maco: I come from Slackware background, so I am used to init commands.  lol
<Slart> eeboy: but it still shows up as cifs at the client
<Slart> eeboy: ie you're mounting a samba share.. not a ntfs-drive
<maco> I3lade: well -vesa is crap. you should be able to use -ati, but i can tll you i have a card that only does 800x600 with -ati because the card itself doesnt do the 1024x768. it only does 800x600 and ati did the 1024x768 in software. however, ati no longer supports my ati card or yours, so you're stuck iwth crappy drivers
<nate_> hi
<eeboy> Slart: Thanks... that's what I needed... just a nudge in the right direction
<nate_> hello?
<mib_xzjnxkms> Son_of_Demetrius: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Slart> eeboy: you're welcome
<mib_xzjnxkms> nate_: hey
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: its not that you can't install third party software without downloading stuff, its just that there have been numerous updates for ubuntu, that you dont get when you download the ISO.
<Phill> I've recently got a new Widescreen LCD monitor that can most definitely support more than 640x480, my xorg.conf file just doesn't seem to stick the resolutions in. What am I missing? And my old monitor could operate at 1024*768. So; any ideas? I have an Nvidea Geforce 4, and a Westinghouse 21.something inch Widescreen.
<nate_> i am trying to talk to somebody
<I3lade> maco, I find it hard to believe that WITH a graphics card I'm stuck with a lower resolution than I am with ONBOARD graphics on my other computer
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: well you can sneakernet it, i guess...download here, put it on a disk, and walk back and forth
<I3lade> the innards of both of them are the same age
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm trying to use a command in the Terminal to get Ubuntu to unwrap a driver disk...
<Slart> eeboy: there are factoids for both !samba and !nfs if you want more info
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: and you need those updates before ubuntu will allow apt-get to work
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: manual dependency resolution is a pain though
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: driver disk?
<nickrud> I3lade, try the 7500
<I3lade> alright
<maco> I3lade: intel's onboard graphics rock hardcore :P
<Doonz> Is it hard to set up on my ubuntu box to be a router/firewall/dhcp server?
<I3lade> I'll be back in a little bit...
<Son_of_Demetrius> As I said...like..I'm a pre-school dummie in Ubuntuland lol
<nickrud> I3lade, I may not be active, it's getting late ;)
<nate_> haha good one
<unr3a1> maco:  have you heard of any other issues similar to mine with the shutdown menu?
<mib_xzjnxkms> Son_of_Demetrius: I am not sure what unwrapping a driver disk even means, lol
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm just trying to figure stuff out here
<nate_> wee
<nate_> wee
<nate_> wee
<FloodBot1> nate_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nate_> thank you that was my little brother
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<nate_> he has downs syndrome
<obiwan177> hey
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: ok so real quick tutorial: in ubuntu, software usually comes from the repositories, which are servers full of 3rd party software that has been checked to be you know, not malware.  we have nice easy interfaces, like Synaptic or Add/Remove that download the software and its dependencies and install it all for you with all you have to do is click a checkbox and hit apply
<nate_> whats up
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: drivers are installed the same easy way. ifyou want to sneakernet it, though, you have to make sure you find all the dependencies yourself, which is less fun, but possible
<nate_> thanks
<nate_> i believe i can fly
<obiwan177> i was trying to get to the iphonelinux channel
<obiwan177> it didnt work
<maco> unr3a1: did that start after you screwed up your permissions or before?
<Slart> nate_: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<nate_> i believe i can touch the sky
<Slart> nate_: bye bye
<Son_of_Demetrius> Please guys...run me by some really basic stuff...I get what you are saying maco...but I guess I've been lazy-minded for so long with Windows...I'm having withdrawals lol
<unr3a1> maco: I dont have any permissions issues
<zuse12345> hi
<unr3a1> maco: none that I am aware of
 * zuse12345 farted!
<maco> unr3a1: didnt you say you cant edit users & groups anymore?
<nate_> Hey, I am incredibly sorry about that, my little brother got on
<shiMMer> how can i download/use microsoft office to my ubuntu 8.10???
<unr3a1> maco: no.  I can't shutdown or restart my computer through the menu in the upper right corner.  I have to use init commands to shutdown or restart.
<Son_of_Demetrius> How do I get Dependencies and Repositories etc?
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: you know how on windows you google for a whie and eventually find an app you want then hit "next" like 10 times to install it? you dont have to do that
<nickrud> nate_, by running windows in a virtual machine
<unr3a1> maco: and i haven't tried to use sudo reboot or sudo halt, cause I am not used to those.  I come from a slackware background, so I am used to init.
<wariskampar> hello, i would like to only display icon (no text) in the nautilus (for Home, Computer, Search, Up etc)
<Slart> shiMMer: downloading we can't help you with .. you can perhaps run it in a vm or using wine
<wariskampar> but i can not figure out how to do taht
<nate_> How do you get more applications for Ubuntu
<wariskampar> can someone show me the way
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: so dependencies are like...when a program on windows tells you you need to install Sun Java first. that's a dependency. ubuntu figures that stuff out for you automatically though
<Slart> nate_: Applications, Add/Remove
<xorlim> nate_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<nate_> Thanks
<nickrud> nate_, sorry, wrong nick :)  system->admin->Synaptic package manager shows all
<crimsun> Son_of_Demetrius: there's a useful package called 'aptoncd' that you can install through System> Administration> Synaptic Package Manager that will assist you in creating removable medium to install packages on non-Internet-connected machines.
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: repositories are ubuntu's servers, and you can enable them in system -> administartion -> software sources
<shiMMer> is there network stumbler for ubuntu 8.10??kismet wont help me a lot...
<maco> crimsun: thatd requir him having two ubuntu computers
<kyle__> Is anyone able to get pydance working with the animated graphics updating properly?   It's not working correctly here, and I'm trying to track down what broke between 8.1 and whenever it worked.
<maco> crimsun: there's no aptoncd for windows yet
<Phill> Hey, my resolution is messed up after upgrading to a Widescreen 21.something inch monitor, it use to display fine up to 1024x768 on a 17.something inch. Ideas?
<Slart> shiMMer: search in synaptic.. system, administration, synaptic package manager
<nate_> How can you hack Ubuntu if it is possible
<wariskampar> do i need i install additional package to be able to do that
<Slart> nate_: not discussed here
<shiMMer> i need put source on kismet.conf...i dun know what to put...
<nate_> Oh sorry
<Son_of_Demetrius> I can't access the archives from my Ubuntu Comp...can I get something from this computer...this is my bro's pc...then transfer it to my other Ubuntu pc?
<Phill> nate_: hack? like hack the code? or like "hacking it" like, security things?
<unr3a1> maco: I say Son_of_Demetrius reads.  thats gonna help me a lot more than us walking him through the basics of ubuntu.
<maco> nate_: hacking as in hacking or hacking as in cracking?
<nate_> What are the capabilities of the Ubuntu software
<Phill> nate_: if you have to ask; you can do neither.
<nickrud> wariskampar, system->prefs->appearances -> interface tab
<unr3a1> nate_ what are you looking to do?
<zod21> whats up effers
<zod21> hey anyone know how to connect to a samba share through terminal in linux
<Phill> zod21!samba
<Son_of_Demetrius> Sorry..I didn't get that private joke earlier :(
<Phill> crap; forgot how to use irc.
<I3lade> that made a WORLD of difference, thank you maco and nickrud
<nate_> My cousin moved to Alaska and i need to connect with him but my parents wont let me get internet it is against their religion
<Slart> !samba | zod21
<ubottu> zod21: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: what private joke?
<nickrud> I3lade, heh. Sometimes giving up is the right solution :)
<Son_of_Demetrius> That I can read?
<wariskampar> nickrud; thank you very much
<crimsun> Son_of_Demetrius: you could also use virtualbox with an Ubuntu iso, and/or you can use wubi.
<nate_> Can somebody answer my question
<wariskampar> dont expect it to be damn easy
<Slart> nate_: try writing him a letter
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: oh he's suggesting that you read something like psychocats to learn the basics
<lain_wired> Hiya, so I've mounted my /media/cdrom over the network - and I can access the files on the disc. What I'm not sure about is how to handle dvd movies. Usually, they play automatically with either vlc or totem, but I can't even get them to play the disc, because it reads it like a folder.
<I3lade> nickrud, lol, well, I don't know why, I suppose just because the card is newer, but regardless, it works. So thank you
<Son_of_Demetrius> OH?
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: I was not meaning that as a joke, and I apologize if it came across that way.  What I meant was, that you are better off reading the documentation and learning as best as you can for yourself, then having us hold your hand through everythign.
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: psychocats (google it) is a great resource from aysiu
<nate_> I dont know his address but he sent me this Myspace thingy
<crimsun> maco: 2? no. think VMs. as for win32, shrug. see above suggestion.
<nickrud> nate_, then call him on the phone. But please, you're getting close to trolling
<Slart> getting close?
<Slart> =)
<Son_of_Demetrius> I read a bunch of stuff...believe me..like my High School Principal wouldn't believe...and still can't get my head around it
<Phill> My resolution is messed up at 640x480; how do I override?
<Slart> !res | Phill
<ubottu> Phill: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: Ok, then where are you most confused?
<Slart> Phill: but usually X finds out what resolutions you can use automatically..
<Slart> Phill: what kind of graphics card do you use?
<nate_> I am not trolling this is a problem
<I3lade> w00 I'm upwards 1000 fps now
<I3lade> Thanks again guys!
<nate_> Your Welcome
<Son_of_Demetrius> How to install my Nvidea CDROM...and guess what?...I can't even eject it at the moment...I can't figure out why it wount eject
<Phill> @slart: Nvidea, Geforce 4 it use to support 1024x768 or higher, and it supports it to, what i think is, 1200x900 but I'm unsure.
<Phill> @slart: problem arose at this new Widescreen monitor.
<freeatlast> Hi - Have the drivers from Dell for my Notebook - Trying to get Wifi card installed - Not sure how to use NDISwrapper and install drivers - any idea's ? ?
<Phill> @slart: it's LCD rather than my old CRT; any difference? I know LCD's don't have refresh rates, which is nice. (WOO; no flicker!)
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: the cd rom only has windows drivers
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper | freeatlast
<ubottu> freeatlast: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nate_> Is there a way possible to access the internet from a not electronic device
<nickrud> nate_, no. last warning for trolling
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for nvidia
<Slart> Phill: I think X gets the usable resolutions, along with some other data, from the monitor itself using some kind of "plug and play" system.. if that doesn't work it makes some very safe assumptions and you end up with plain vga 600x480 or similar
<pikario> is there a way to shut down ubuntu immediately?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Maybe that's the problem...*slaps self on the forehead*
<nickrud> pikario, sudo halt
<Slart> Phill: they still have refresh rates but it isn't noticable like on a crt
<huwenfeng> pikario: yes, plug out the power
<Slart> Phill: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Phill> @Slart: none that I really change; it's a different refresh rate, one for the back light not the actual redrawing of the screen, right?
<Son_of_Demetrius> So how do I get Ubuntu to launch the CD Autorun file?
<zacharym> has the color quality gotten better on recent LCD monitors?
<Phill> @slart: 8.04 I think.
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: ok i feel slow for not noticing that the first time you mentioned the cd rom :P
<lain_wired> I think basically, ubuntu hasn't recognized the share as a video.
<starfone> http://pastebin.com/m7abd11b3 happens when i plug in a usb memory device.
<nickrud> huwenfeng, off topic, but the idiom is 'unplug' the power
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: it wont help any. the cd only has windows drivers.
<Phill> @slart: yep, 8.04
<pikario> does sudo halt shut ubuntu down without going through any shutdown process?
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: you cannot get that cd to work within ubuntu... it is only compatible with windows.
<huwenfeng> nickrud: yes, sorry, just for fun
<nate_> does sudo halt shut ubuntu down without going through any shutdown process?
<nickrud> pikario, no, it does the complete process. Turn off power to avoid process
<Slart> Phill: I think there's still a refresh rate.. but I'm not sure so I won't argue =)
<Son_of_Demetrius> So my drivers are useless within Ubuntu...can't I get some file to talk to another in Ubuntu?
<SynSyn> sudo telinit 0 - boom bye bye safely (or for explosions try 'sudo init 0')
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: you can download drivers that are for ubuntu
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: i'm looking for the packages you need
<nickrud> huwenfeng, yeah, it's not polite to correct grammar. I cringed just after I hit enter. Thanks for the tolerance :)
<huwenfeng> pikario: in fact, hibernate is a good idea, if you want to leave immediately
<Slart> Phill: anyways... try checking the file /var/log/xorg.0.log for som clues to what goes wrong
<Phill> @slart: Same here; and I can't read wikipedia in 640x480 so whatever; any ideas? I have a LOT of logs/info I can give you.
<Phill> @slart: About to pastebin that file :)
<unr3a1> Son_of_Demetrius: how are you hooked to the internet right now?  through a cable, or wireless?
<maco> unr3a1: two computers. the ubuntu one is offline. he needs to sneakernet his nvidia drivers (ugh)
<Son_of_Demetrius> Where?...and please..can I download them from another pc..and then install them on my Ubuntu pc later?
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: yes
<unr3a1> maco: why can't he hardwire his ubuntu computer to a network?
<GodfatherofEire> SynSyn, doesnt sudo init 0 still just send sigterm not sigkill?
<Son_of_Demetrius> My bro is on 56K...he's a gas!..lol
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: can you go to the ubuntu pc and open a terminal and type in "uname -r"
<huwenfeng> nickrud: oh , yes, it's ok,
<nate_> I recently got this motherboard and video card (A GeForce 6200), and have been having trouble getting Compiz to work on it, both in Gutsy and in Hardy. I am using the NVidia driver provided by the restricted drivers manager, and normal 3D (glxgears and games such as neverball) works fine. However, Compiz is running very slow; if this were a video game I would say it was running around 0.5 frames per second. Also, whenever I start u
<nate_> p Compiz, all of the areas that it is drawing to (windows and shadows) are covered in black, which goes away once something under them redraws, but is rather annoying.
<pikario> i basically just want to immediately shut down ubuntu within like a second
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok..let me do that
<koshari> Son_of_Demetrius you can use another machine to downlaod the packages ect but its complicated, its a lot easier to use the package manager to do it all for you
<karthik_> hey
<huwenfeng> pikario: no such a way , right the moment
<unr3a1> maco: if he does that, he should be able to download the updates, which will update his proprietary driver information in the hardware drivers manager.
<Son_of_Demetrius> brb...wait maco...what will that command tell me?
<nate_> we are having an intelligent conversation
<karthik_> could any one please help me regarding switching workspace
<SynSyn> Pilko 'sudo init 0' it will shutdown (I think sigkill)
<karthik_> using a program
<karthik_> or through command line
<nate_> my girl friend just dumped me got any suggestions
<Phill> @Slart: http://pastebin.com/m47871daa Here's 2000 lines of info.
<maco> Son_of_Demetrius: what version kernel you're using
<nickrud> nate_, now that's not trolling :) Wish I had an answer
<Phill> nate_: work out, get over it.
<nickrud> nate_, oops, spoke to soon
<unr3a1> karthik_: you mean you want to get another desktop?
<nate_> thanks she killed herself actually
<zuse12345> all join #wwww
<nickrud> nate_, seriously, I don't want to kick you. But you're on the last leg
<Slart> nate_: oh.. look at this thread.. perhaps there's a solution, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732391
<huwenfeng> nate_: what?
<zuse12345> ALL JOIN #wwww
<maco> nickrud: just do it already
<maco> zuse12345: yo, stop spamming
<nate_> what did i do
<huwenfeng> hi , i 'd like to chat,  is there any channel that people just chat for fun?
<Phill> nate_: You're better off; avoid rebound, don't drink, don't do drugs. Join a support group.
<maco> huwenfeng: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phill> @slart: ideas?
<nate_> thanks your my new best friend
<maco> nate_: and get relationship advice elsewhere. this isn't the place.
<Slart> Phill: hang on.. looking
<zuse12345> maco: im not
<maco> zuse12345: yes you are
<nate_> i dont have any friends though
<zuse12345> maco; no im not
<nickrud> zuse12345, we call that spamming here
<Phill> @Slart: That's cool, also note, I did have "1024x" by accident, I've modified it but haven't restarted x :)
<GodfatherofEire> !irc | zuse12345
<ubottu> zuse12345: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<maco> zuse12345: bull poopy, you're not
<zuse12345> all joib #wwww!!!
<maco> ah! ok someone else has to tell Son_of_Demetrius which nvidia packages to install. i dont know how this dkms thing works.
<maco> nickrud: thanks
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks nickrud, I was about to say that you might've stepped down a second too soon
<nickrud> I try to let things cool themselves out, but sometimes it's not doable
<Slart> Phill: if I were you I'd remove the frequencies from your xorg.conf
<Slart> Phill: and see if it finds them automatically
<Phill> @slart: I'm in private chat, It didn't before hand.
<geeksquad> white-sheep:  how do i activate my webcam camorama and cheese don't work i am still on my XPS
<unr3a1> maco: he is using dial-up internet...
<maco> unr3a1: i thought he said his brother uses dialup?
 * zacharym remembers the old days of him using a serial modem and dial up under slackware
<sloopy> geeksquad gets its answers from #ubuntu? wow...
<unr3a1> maco: its gonna take him forever to download the drivers through package manager.  no, thats the only internet connection he has access to
<LumberCartel> Hello folks.  Does anyone have Xen 3.3 running on Unbuntu Linux?
<GodfatherofEire> Say, what signal does er, alt sysrq O send, jw, while I'm thinking of quick emergency shutdown procedures?
<maco> unr3a1: i was going to tell him which deb to download and put on a flash drive
<nickrud> zacharym, unless you could read the text as it downloaded, you're not old school ;)
<sloopy> zacharym, acoustic or direct connect?
<geeksquad> so how to fix the internal XPS webcam
<unr3a1> maco: there is a start, but how is he gonna get the 208MB of updates he needs before he can really start using apt-get and his GUI package manager?
<maco> geeksquad: first find out if a driver exists for it
<geeksquad> how
<nickrud> !laptop | geeksquad you might find model info here
<ubottu> geeksquad you might find model info here: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Ward1983> LumberCartel, yes i have xen running
<Ward1983> LumberCartel, :p
<maco> unr3a1: well he's just experimenting right now right? so no updates right now...
<maco> unr3a1: but you can buy the entire repos on a set of like 5 DVDs for about $20 online
<bashca> please help ???  i  did this command by mistake
<maco> geeksquad: type "lsusb" in a terminal, then find teh xxxx:xxxx ID number for the webcam, and google it
<nickrud> bashca, what command   /cringes
<LumberCartel> Thanks Ward1983.
<bashca> usermod -G10 bashca ...  and i can't  detect my modem also i can't open users&groups or any  link  from Administration ???
<GodfatherofEire> Exactly what does alt sysrq o do? Signal/process/whatever it is wise?
<maco> bashca: oh that was you!
<maco> unr3a1: i thought what bashca said was you before, sorry
<nickrud> bashca, boot into recovery mode, then run   adduser bashca admin
<huwenfeng> is there any possibility that i can use windows with using VMWare or Virtual BOX? under ubuntu?
<maco> bashca: you removed your user from all groups except #10
<sloopy> huwenfeng, yes, xp and vista
<bashca> nickrud, thanks
<unr3a1> maco: its ok
<narzy> hey sloopy
<nickrud> bashca, then go to Users & groups and add yourself to adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<huwenfeng> sloopy: what?
<sloopy> narzy, hi
<narzy> sloopy: thanks for all the help last night
<bashca> maco, thanks i got  the point  i will  do that
<huwenfeng> i mean under Ubuntu, to use Windows.
<sloopy> narzy, np, did you get /home fixed?
<maco> huwenfeng: you can use kvm or qemu....
<narzy> yeah
<bashca> nickrud, add my  bashca  to all groups right ???
<maco> bashca: all groups you need
<narzy> little scary moment when I thought my personal home folder got deleted
<nickrud> bashca, yes. Those are the groups you will need
<huwenfeng> qemu kvm OK
<huwenfeng> let me try it
<narzy> but I had mounted the folder on top of itself
<narzy> it was weird
<bashca> nickrud, bashca root disk uucp dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev vboxusers
<maco> !kvm | huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<pikario> hi, what is the xf86www key?
<bashca> such like this  now i did  but stile have the problem
<nickrud> bashca, yep, you're running an older version. uucp !!!
<bashca> i must add to admin groups
<maco> pikario: i think its the keyboard key for launching your default web browser on a multimedia keyboard
<narzy> sloopy: do you have experiance with securing SSH?
 * bashca using  intrepid 
<pikario> but what keyboard key is that?
<sloopy> narzy, not really
<maco> pikario: depends on the keyboard
<maco> pikario: i dont have one at all on this keyboard, but my other laptop has one
<pikario> what does it look like?
<maco> pikario: probably like internet explorer's logo
<narzy> sloopy: how about samba?
<maco> pikario: it could be its own key or on a F key
<bashca> nickrud, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m59377d22   please can u check  this
<GodfatherofEire> Also, is there any way I could change the alt sysrq combo to a different key combo, because having to press alt fn del then REISUB/O is a bit of a pain
<sloopy> narzy, i only dance with my wife these days and rarely at that ;')
<narzy> sloopy: what do you do for a living?
<maco> GodfatherofEire: no
<sloopy> narzy, right now i dispatch taxi's and tow trucks in atlantic city area
<maco> GodfatherofEire: thats a hardware evil
<nickrud> bashca, you have yourself in some groups you shouldn't be, uucp is one. The ones I listed are the ones that are set by default in intrepid. Ubuntu is trying to move away from using groups for hardware perms
<narzy> anyone know how to change the port number ssh listens on?
<GodfatherofEire> maco, I figured, but not even at the kernel level?
<narzy> sloopy: thats a cool job
<maco> GodfatherofEire: dont believe so. you CAN send the commands using the terminal though
<sloopy> narzy, uh... sure, ok...
<maco> GodfatherofEire: would that help?
<unr3a1> maco: btw, he is just a kid
<maco> unr3a1: who?
<narzy> sloopy: at least you have a job...plus you get to hang out and chat in here and help people w/ linux
<GodfatherofEire> maco, not really, cause if I cant access the terminal, then trying to send commands from it would be a problem
<maco> narzy: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<unr3a1> maco: Son of Demetrius
<maco> GodfatherofEire: if its panicked, sysrq doesnt work either though
<narzy> maco yeah I tried to add port 8080 but when I ssh tim@10.1.0.112:8080 it doesn't work
<maco> GodfatherofEire: if you can get to alt+sysrq+t, thatll give you a terminal to let you do the rest using "edho"
<GodfatherofEire> maco, well, not panicked per se, just unresponsive, like when X crashes and I cant even see the terminal even if it was open
<StevenX> does anyone know which compiz plugin is the one that i need so that i can make windows transparent using alt + scroll?
<maco> GodfatherofEire: ah well if it's just X that's crashed, alt+sysrq+t if you can reach that combo will take you to a terminal and you can restart X
<narzy> I want a Tshirt that says "I'd be lost without apt-get install"
<GodfatherofEire> maco, cause I've tried that before, and then REISUB worked fine, just the ATi Drivers on here just shut down and the screen was completely unresponsive
<maco> StevenX: i dont think that requires a plugin
<bashca> nickrud, after that  i must restart  or relogin ??
<nickrud> bashca, just relogin
<sloopy> i want a t-shirt that says 'will abuse computers for $$$'
<white-sheep> narzy: Invest more in aptitude install. ;o
<bashca> thanks
<koshari> maco there would be bindings somewhere
<BellinXFelon> i have a question
<GodfatherofEire> maco, it was like I disconnected the screen, but I didnt actually disconnect anything (which would be difficult regardless seeing as how I'm on a laptop.
<StevenX> maco, I can't seem to get it to work. I have everything else I want working.
<nickrud> sloopy, I'm gonna make one for myself. You'll get a tiny credit some where ;)
<maco> unr3a1: kid as in high school or kid as in middle school or kid as in a kid i know that ran up to an IBM executive at age 7 shouting "i like linux!"?
<BellinXFelon> what program can i use to write C, C+. C++ and C # as well as perl, and javascript
<maco> BellinXFelon: vi?
<nickrud> BellinXFelon, eclipse, gedit, vim
<karthik_> need some help in ubuntu regarding how it does switching workspaces internally
<maco> BellinXFelon: any text editor
<BellinXFelon> ok
<maco> StevenX: there's a setting somewhere....lemme find it
<GodfatherofEire> maco, are you serious?
<BellinXFelon> they all read the languages
<StevenX> maco, thanks.
<nickrud> BellinXFelon, if you want to expend some learning time, but get some real power, emacs or vim. eclipse is nice but bloated java
<GodfatherofEire> maco (bout the kid and the IBM exec)
<BellinXFelon> where do i get these programs
<lain_wired> To recap, I've shared a dvd across a network using samba, and it has a video on it.  I'm not sure how I mount it so it's readable by totem.
<karthik_> any one plz help me
<GodfatherofEire> karthik_ you mean like the multi-desktop feature?
<nickrud> karthik_, you mean the code for the window manager?
<unr3a1> maco: lol... I honestly, dont know.  but I gave him my cell # to call, since its easier to talk over the phone, and he said he couldnt cause his parents were asleep and he would wake them... so I am guessing 12-14 max
<karthik_> yeah
<nickrud> karthik_, go to gnome.org , there's an irc server irc.gnome.org. I think you want #metacity, but check there for the actual channel name
<maco> StevenX: oh it's opacity, brightness, and saturation. i dont think that used to be a separate plugin...based on it being disabled now that i upgraded
<BellinXFelon> maco where do i get vim or emacs
<narzy> why can't I see my linux machine in my mac network
<karthik_> normaly we have workspace switching in the right hand side conrner at the bottom right
<bashca> back
<maco> BellinXFelon: well vim-tiny is installed by default
<white-sheep> narzy: Because Linux is a beeeeast! :)
<karthik_> i want to know how does it happens internal;ly
<BellinXFelon> on xub 8.04
<narzy> can I fix it?
<StevenX> maco, thanks. so where do I go to set that up?
<maco> !ccsm | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<narzy> preferably set up a share...
<GodfatherofEire> karthik_ you mean, like the source code or what?
<bashca> nickrud, back  same  problem  i can't  use  gnome-ppp  also  i can't open users & groups  manager ??
<StevenX> thanks again maco
<white-sheep> narzy: What for?  If you need access (ssh + sftp) -- use openssl-server (I think -- Check with spelling).
<nickrud> bashca,  type   groups   in the terminal, are you part of admin?
<bashca> bashca@DrTARIQ:~$ groups
<bashca> bashca adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<maco> white-sheep: openssh-server
<maco> narzy: ^
<narzy> eventually I want this thing full VPN
<bashca> nickrud, i was  using them all before using this command usermod -G10 bashca
<nickrud> bashca, boot into recovery mode, go to the commandline, and adduser bashca admin
<white-sheep> maco: Thanks. ;)
<karthik_> yeah i mean i shd write a code for switching
<bashca> ok
<karthik_> for tht if i could understand the internals of ubuntu
<karthik_> i can do it easily
<sloopy> nickrud, thanks :')
<narzy> I'm already ssh'd in
<maco> karthik_: start by reading existing code. take a look at devhelp too
<nickrud> karthik_, like I said earlier, gnome.org , the coders hang out there
<karthik_> nickrud, ok
<GodfatherofEire> karthik_ there are other was to switch desktops other than that switcher at the bottom right, specifically by using ctrl+alt+arrowkeys
<maco> BellinXFelon: you can use synaptic to install vim-full
<GodfatherofEire> But I presume you know that
<karthik_> maco: where can i get the existing code
<maco> karthik_: gnome.org
<maco> karthik_: they write most of the code...ubuntu mostly just bundles it up all nice
<nickrud> karthik_, you can even browse the source code there, or download code for stuff to your machine with, for example, apt-get source metacity for the window manager
<white-sheep> I kept wondering -- Overall -- What'
<shiMMer> how to enable kismet????????
<karthik_> GodfatherofEire: yeah i know the normal ways to switch but i shd be able to do it by a programm
<white-sheep> What's the benefits between Ubuntu 8.10 + Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS).
<shiMMer> it not capture from right source..
<BellinXFelon> ok
<shiMMer> what i need to put on source???i use atheros ar5007eg.wlan0
<maco> white-sheep: 8.10 has dkms for magic module compilation automatically when you get kernel updats so you dont have to do it manually if you use 3rd party drivers
<GodfatherofEire> Also: any ideas why 2 diff installs of Intrepid, on the SAME exact computer would have different bass levels?
<nickrud> shiMMer, try asking in #kismet they probably know more than we do
<shiMMer> GodfatherofEire::yes
<Gehom> I just installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, and it's my first time using any form of Linux at all. I tried to add my wireless connection so I can get internet. It mentioned something about using Windows Wireless drivers, but I can't install that without having internet access. How do I get my wireless working?
<lain_wired> Okay, once again, never mind. I worked around it.
<lain_wired> I feel invisible in here.
<maco> Gehom: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<shiMMer> for putting source,they tell me to ask from my dist..
<maco> Gehom: and dont you have wired internet?
<white-sheep> maco: All I know is that LTS have better support since they don't "rush" things -- Thus allowing all 8.10 to find and report the bugs.
<sloopy> lain_wired, zen problem solving
<maco> white-sheep: hahahahaha
<nickrud> lol, sorry shiMMer not laughing at you but the loop
<IndyGunFreak> white-sheep: thats totally ridiculous
<white-sheep> !lts | white-sheep
<ubottu> white-sheep, please see my private message
<m1chael> what kinds of mobile pda type devices do you guys use?
<maco> white-sheep: i know that's not true
<Gehom> Maco: I don't have wired internet on that computer, and it's a USB wireless device
<white-sheep> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<maco> white-sheep: every release has rough edges just after release. wait a few months, and they're smoothed over
<white-sheep> The explanation above isn't really that great.  :-\
<lain_wired> sloopy, i hope zen can fix my dodgy totem playback
<sloopy> m1chael, lately a old 1Ghz gateway laptop, but also used to use a Palm T5
 * IndyGunFreak has no probs w/ Intrepid on 3 machines
<shiMMer> can angry ip scanner be run on ubuntu 8.10??
<nickrud> and then we get to do it again! says one who can't wait, always installs the last alpha
<Slart> shiMMer: why not ask the people who wrote it?
<white-sheep> IndyGunFreak: I use Intrepid 8.10 too. :o
<GodfatherofEire> shiMMer, why would that be? Cause on one, the bass was ridiculously high, to the point at which my speakers sounded like crap, and on this one, its fine. keep in mind that its the same computer with the same equipment
<m1chael> i was looking at iphone touch but it looks too proprietary and not nerd-friendly
<IndyGunFreak> white-sheep: well i don't know why you'd utter such nonsense about what an LTS release is
<maco> white-sheep: 8.04 was very rough after release, but it's improved. 8.10 has finally had its edges a bit smoothed over. and no i'm running unstabl again! wee!
<shiMMer> any1 already can run angry ip scanner on ubuntu 8.10??
<IndyGunFreak> i really had no problems w/ Intrepid at all, on my PC and 2 laptops
<sloopy> never heard of a iPhone touch
<Gehom> maco: I don't have wired internet on that computer, and the wireless is USB, not an internal card.
<m1chael> ipod touch i mean
<lain_wired> IndyGunFreak, That was really weird, I just googled my totem issue, and your name came up.
<white-sheep> IndyGunFreak: Well -- Why do we have 8.04 LTS in first place?  This is what was gnawing away in my head.
<IndyGunFreak> lain_wired: hm, i don't recall having totem issues, musta beena long time ago.
<sloopy> lain_wired, all the smart people hang here...
<maco> Gehom: ok what kind of usb wireless is it? though i think 2.6.28 just got usb wireless support...
<white-sheep> lain_wired: Link for infamous IndyGunFreak name.
<IndyGunFreak> white-sheep: it has long term support, ubuntu supports it for 3yrs..
<Broly> installed lm-sensors.... command not found... how do i activate or look at the sensor readout?
<lain_wired> IndyGunFreak, I think you were helping someone else. It came up because I searched eeePC
<IndyGunFreak> white-sheep: the non-lts distros, are only supported 18mo
<lain_wired> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/08/12/%23ubuntu.txt
<lain_wired> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=eeepc+totem+playback+patchy&btnG=Search
<white-sheep> Oh IRC logging.  Blah.
<talbot> hey
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why 2 diff installs of Intrepid, on the exact same computer would have different bass levels? Not the same model, but the SAME computer?
<talbot> i just bourt a ipod touch 32gb for $40.47 ... i know, cheap :P  how do i put music on it with ubuntu
<lain_wired> white-sheep, nothing interesting.
<Gehom> maco: ummm...it's an airlink N 802.11 USB adapter
<lain_wired> Totem is having a hissyfit though, it's all patchy and green and rainbow.
<GodfatherofEire> talbot: try rhythmbox, and enable support for the iPod under plugins
<kurisutofuaa> anyone know how to reset vlc to the default video setting through the CLI?
<talbot> thanks bro
<Hagge1> hello all
<talbot> btw go to www.priceburner.co.cc if u want a HELL cheap ipod lol i just got 1
<onetinsoldier> !hello | Hagge1
<ubottu> Hagge1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, \O
<talbot> thx
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: howdy, how are you?
<Hagge1> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<narzy> how do I ssh so I can run x11 apps remotely
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, soft and squishy, and you?
<sloopy> narzy, ssh -X ip
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: fair to shaky
<Hagge1> narzy: you can give ssh -X
<narzy> can I see my linux desktop that way too?
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, shakey? your made of tin? tinfoil maybe?
<Hagge1> narzy: that commands gives ssh a place to display programs
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why 2 diff installs of Intrepid, on the exact same computer would have different bass levels? Not as in the same model, different computers, but the SAME exact computer?
<sloopy> narzy, no vnc for that...
<Hagge1> narzy:  trhough you local X
<Gehom> maco: so, is it even possible to use it?
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: lol. yeah.. tinfoil. it shakes a lot when you wave it in the air
<sloopy> narzy, but you can tunnel vnc through ssh
<maco> Gehom: hrm if you wanna use windows drivers, grab your windows driver cd and your ubuntu cd. the ubuntu cd has ndiswrapper. install that from the cd. then use it to install the windows driver from your windows driver disk. or download the win driver from the comp you're using right now and walk it over on a flash drive
<narzy> I need to get SSH to listen on port 8080
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: just booted into my new totally custom 2.6.28 kernel  :-)
<Xpistos> my wife is going to give linux a try and I am trying to make it more windows xp like for her to easy the change over
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, fun, i havent cut custom kernels since my m68k days
<IndyGunFreak> that was weird.
<Gehom> maco: okay, I'll try that. Thanks!
<Xpistos> Is there a way to change the icon for the Main Menu?
<sloopy> Xpistos, i converted my wife 2 years ago...
<koshari> Xpistos yes
<Hagge1> Any toughts on using backups? I whant to use something that can handle network locations, and sadly Windows...
<sloopy> Xpistos, i installed kubuntu on her laptop and after a day or two she mostly figured it out herself
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: roger. why not? it's so fun figuring out(or trying to) all those kernel options, what they do, and whether you need them or not, hehe.
<koshari> Xpistos its bound in gconf-editor
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, i would rather answer simple questions on #ubuntu ;'D
<Hagge1> Xpistos: Can't you just tell her what's what?
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: i hear ya
<sloopy> narzy, did you set 8080 for the port in sshd.conf?
<bashca> nickName_, thanks i resolve it
<nickrud> do I need ham radio? No. Easy question :)
<bashca> thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> Xpistos: trying to make i tlook like windows, will only end in frustration, because thats all it will do, is look like windows..
<nickrud> bashca, cool
<Hagge1> Xpistos: place the most importat application in the planel and you'll be fine i think
<nbeebo> how can i link desktop sound to microphone?
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, makes me feel smart, cause when you screw up a kernel you dont feel too smart...
<narzy> I wanted it to listen on 2 ports
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why 2 diff installs of Intrepid, on the exact same computer would have different bass levels? Not as in the same model, different computers, but the SAME exact computer? On one install, the bass was ridiculously loud, and I coulda sworn it was gonna blow my speakers, and on this one its perfectly fine. Anybody have any reason/ideas as to why that is?
<narzy> so I added port 8080 on a new line
<sloopy> narzy, why?
<narzy> cause sometimes I don't want to have to type 8080
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: roger
<sloopy> GodfatherofEire, one install was done late at night so ubuntu took the liberty of helping you out and turning it down for you?
<bashca> nickrud,  1 more help  when  trying to connect i got this error /usr/sbin/pppd wont  open  i guess it about permission
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, who is roger? and why are you calling him?
<white-sheep> GodfatherofEire: Life is full of mysteries -- If this problem was OLD -- Just forget about it. :o
<Fragsworth> I'm trying to upgrade the version of vim that comes with my Ubuntu installation and I get an error
<GodfatherofEire> sloopy, if only it worked that way the first time
<Fragsworth> Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<nbeebo> how can i link desktop sound to microphone?
<bashca> bashca  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Fragsworth> that's hwen i run "apt-get install vim"
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: you of course! now, we better get on-topic b4 we get in trouble
<nickrud> bashca, dialout is the ppp user, if you're a member of that it should work. But I last used ppp several years ago, and am rusty
<sloopy> Fragsworth, vim-full ?
<narzy> so how do I quickly list the contents of a file just to see what is in it?
 * nickrud eyes onetinsoldier 
<sloopy> narzy, less filename
<Fragsworth> sloopy: package not found
<onetinsoldier> uh-oh
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, hey cutey that person over there is giving you the 'eye' ;'D
<onetinsoldier> hello nickrud, how are you today?
<GodfatherofEire> sloopy: also, the sound worked OOB in Ubuntu so I was just glad to have it back period, cause back in windoze, I tried installing the drivers at least 10x, and it just worked with Ubuntu
 * onetinsoldier winks at nickrud
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, good, yourself? I'm about out of here it's late and the weekend is tomorrow !!!
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: i hear you. it's late here too
<Xpistos> koshari: What am I looking for in the gconf-editor
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, see you about. Have fun
<sloopy> GodfatherofEire, yeah have seen that before... but i dont do sound issues, the bio hardware here doesnt work...
<maco> Fragsworth: vim-full?
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ok, take care and have a good weekend!
<Fragsworth> maco: i tried that too, but package not found
<maco> Fragsworth: apt-get update, then do it?
<sloopy> Fragsworth, thats a problem, cause it should be there...
<GodfatherofEire> sloopy, yeah, strangely enough, I almost didnt notice it was even working when I booted up the live CD for the first time
<CorbinFox> im having some trouble getting my wacom tablet working in 8.04, can anyone help?  i have wacom-tools installed and am using the same xorg settings from my previous install of 8.04, but this installation it isnt working
<Fragsworth> maco: thank you :D
<Fragsworth> that was the problem
<pikario> hi, how do i get a trash icon on the desktop?
<maco> pikario: gconf-editor
<maco> pikario: then navigate to apps/nautilus/
<pikario> i dunno how to make a launcher for trash because i dunno where the trash is located
<maco> pikario: and it's in the "desktop" part in there
<pikario> thanks, i see it
<pikario> just out of curiosity, is there a way to do it with adding a launcher to the desktop
<Hagge1> Xpistos: If you girl is a shopper, just tell her how much you'll save on purchasing a license for windows. :)
<GodfatherofEire> Also, is there a way to update shared object archives (like usplashes) from version 2 from version 3, or if theres a way to decompile them, the re-compile them
<maco> !trash | pikario
<ubottu> pikario: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<maco> pikario: make a launcher to where ubottu jsut said
<koshari> Xpistos  In the configuration editor go to apps > panel > objects > find the object for your menu (an easy way to spot the correct object is that it will have “Main Menu” in the tool tip section).   Set the path to your icon in the “Custom_Icon” field.   Check “Use_Custom_Icon” a little ways down.
<BellinXFelon> i am trying to learn all the program languages, what is the best one to start with?
<mindrape> LOL
<pikario> thx
<mindrape> BellinXFelon: C
<BellinXFelon> ok
<BellinXFelon> then move on to C+
<maco> BellinXFelon: C++, you mean?
<mindrape> uhmmm C+ is a grade you get in school.  C++
<CorbinFox> its C++, and yeah, then mayba try java
<BellinXFelon> yes
<BellinXFelon> then C#
<maco> BellinXFelon: you will try to learn all programming languages, and then you will learn the truth: there is only 1 programming language, but many forms of syntax
<werdnum> !exfat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exfat
<werdnum> What's the deal with exFAT?
<werdnum> Can I read it in Ubuntu?
<mindrape> well after you learn C, C++, Java, Perl, and Ruby, you won't care to learn other languages.
<CorbinFox> mindrape: what about python?
<BellinXFelon> that is all thats needed?
 * mindrape kisses his biceps... what about my pythons?
<CorbinFox> im having some trouble getting my wacom tablet working in 8.04, can anyone help?  i have wacom-tools installed and am using the same xorg settings from my previous install of 8.04, but it isnt working now
<Canaen> ok, so this is a really stupid question, but I'm downloading a new driver and I don't know whether I have a 32-bit or 64-bit x86 cpu structure. I sorta know what the difference is, and I bet I have 64, I just really don't know how to tell for certain
<maco> Canaen: uname -a
<werdnum> Canaen: uname -a
<werdnum> oh, right :)
<GodfatherofEire> Also, is there a way to update shared object archives (like usplashes) from version 2 from version 3, or if theres a way to decompile them, the re-compile them?
<maco> werdnum: you mean vfat?
<werdnum> maco: no, exFAT - it's FAT64. Google seems to say no.
<Canaen> ty
<Hagge1> Need backup help...
<werdnum> What OS *SHOULD* I use for sharing windows and linux files? :/
<maco> werdnum: O_O freaky. sounds new (it has the number 64). probably not supported yet.
<mindrape> werdnum - the one that works for you... ?
<werdnum> It's not all that new, but it hit mainstream for Vista SP1
<werdnum> mindrape: erm, sorry I meant FS
<mindrape> werdnum - you can use any OS I guess.. really comes down to what protocol you wanna use.
<werdnum> What *FS* should I use for sharing files between windows and linux?
<mindrape> well for Windows to not require massive amounts of tweaking probably NTFS
<mindrape> or maybe fat32...
<maco> werdnum: ntfs if you need files bigger than 4gb
<werdnum> I don't like the 4G limit on FAT32
<Hagge1> werdnum: Thats transparent, i would use ext3
<werdnum> Does ubuntu read/write NTFS yet?
<BellinXFelon> ok i installed vim-full how do i run it
<werdnum> It's a 320GB portable drive.
<mindrape> werdnum - ntfs-g
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: you're an nvidia user, aren't you... just curious
<Canaen> ok. So I just downoaded my first tar.gz file. There's a makefile file in it. Do I follow the commands in the makefil, or run it somehow? Also, before doing so, should I unzi the tar?
<maco> werdnum: yes, for about a year or more now
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, i have a machine with an nvidia card in it
<maco> BellinXFelon: you type "vim newfile.c" or whatever you want the file to be in a terminal
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: roger. mine is ati
<GodfatherofEire> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<maco> Canaen: you mean untar the tar?
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, also have one of those, and this laptop is intel
<Hagge1> !backup | Hagge1
<ubottu> Hagge1, please see my private message
<BellinXFelon> in a terminal?
<Canaen> maco: extract, untar, yea. Lol. Sorry.
<devin_> Can someone help me with a firefox issue? If so pm me...
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, ati is x1550, nvidia is, uh... 5200 IIRC 256MB for sure tho
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: ah yes, i think i remember now that you said your card was integrated intel chip
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: so what's you favorite system/machine?
<onetinsoldier> if you have one
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, yeah, this laptop is going down hill, my disappearance was a hard lock up...
<mindrape> devin_ if you ask in the channel we can all help.  Also you might want to ask in a #firefox channel if one exists as this is general Ubuntu help..
<werdnum> maco: can macs read NTFS?
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: ohhh, i see. either of your other systems a laptop?
<devin_> aight. thanks!
<macjason> guys i just got a laptop and installed ubuntu .. it can't see my wifi .. any ideas ?
<mindrape> werdnum - yes.
<sloopy> werdnum, yes, in osx and linux
<maco> werdnum: there's a driver in existence for them to read, but not to write
<maco> werdnum: er wait
<maco> werdnum: their default driver is read-only
<mindrape> macjason - sudo lshw -C network
<maco> werdnum: there is a 3rd-party driver that lets macs write
<koshari> macjason to begin with is your chipsets drivers loaded?
<mindrape> macjason - sudo iwconfig         do you see it in there?
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, my other laptops are m68k macs
<macjason> one sec
<Son_of_Demetrius> nitey-nite peeps...and thx 4 the help :)
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: i see
<BellinXFelon> as in a text editor is that what you mean by terminal. please bare with me i am new to this
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, mrs has a compaq evo n610c
<bashca> nickrud, please  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5316b0fc
<werdnum> maco: *sigh* So against my better judgement, NTFS seems like the sensible choice for a multi-platform filesystem.
<maco> BellinXFelon: you might not want vim or emacs... those are both keyboard-driven text editors (very fast once you get the hang of it, but there's a learning curve). gedit (applications -> accessories) might be easier to start with
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: i hear you. i've never owned a laptop.
<maco> werdnum: basically
<bashca> maco, please http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5316b0fc
<BellinXFelon> ok i have vim installed so use gedit
<maco> BellinXFelon: vim and emacs are very powerful too. if you want to learn vim, i suggest applications -> accessories --> terminal, and run the commabd "vimtutor" to learn to use it
<BellinXFelon> ok
<mindrape> BellinXFelon - we aren't going to be able to help you program in C in one night... I recommend you spend some time clicking around the OS and understand where text editors are, how to edit configurations, etc.  If you want to really learn C go buy a book, sign up for a class and join #C
<jim_p> hello people
<jim_p> can i burn a 720mb iso to a normal cdrom disk?
<BellinXFelon> yea i have a book on Javascript and perl right now
<BellinXFelon> i just need to know how to practice
<sloopy> onetinsoldier, i used to be a independent contractor, with macs, so got them fixed them and sometimes companys would give me several to have a few working
<|AMDMutant|> the signal are crazy
<mindrape> BellinXFelon - do you want to compile binaries for Linux?  Do you want to develop web applications?  What is your intent in learning all programming languages?
<BellinXFelon> to be able to write any program in order to get a good job
<onetinsoldier> sloopy: ahhh, i see. i've nver had a mac either. but when i was young i had an apple ii/e
<BellinXFelon> software development
<koshari> BellinXFelon if you want to be a programer these days move to india
<|AMDMutant|> job...
<mindrape> yup... move to India if you want to be a programmer and get ready to be paid $2/hr.
<maco> BellinXFelon: but what *kind* of software? there are many branches
<|AMDMutant|> onetinsoldier: hello
<macjason> should i lspci ?
<onetinsoldier> |AMDMutant|: hello
<BellinXFelon> im not sure just yet, i want to be versatile
<BellinXFelon> if you understand what i mean
<koshari> macjason it would be a good start, or check your documentation
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why klogd and syslogd would be taking up all my CPU? I'm not running any programs
<mindrape> BellinXFelon - how old are you?
<bashca> maco, can u help me ?? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5316b0fc
<maco> BellinXFelon: well you want to start with one thing, get good at it, then move on, probably
<BellinXFelon> yea i want to master one at a time
<koshari> BellinXFelon all the people i know making decent money in IT specialise.
<BellinXFelon> yea it beats what i do now telemarketer
<mindrape> if you want a career guaranteed to pay good money learn mainframes.  :)
<BellinXFelon> anything beats that
<mindrape> they will never go away... all banks are stuck on them.
<maco> mindrape: you know, that attitude is what made me not want to do CS when i was in high school. hard to keep me away from it though, so i'm back to it. turns out being able to program and knowing linux pretty well means you're not really subject to outsourcing
<BellinXFelon> soon i think all banks will be run on AI
<mindrape> maco - Linux administration, yes.  Programming anything... way cheaper to offshore.
<koshari> mindrape rubbish, heaps of stuff that enterprise runs now is virtualised
<mindrape> koshari - yes, in zVM   :)
<maco> mindrape: nah. plenty of development happens in first world countries
<mindrape> want to run 1000 linux instances?  rev up zLinux in zVM... done.
<maco> mindrape: its the tech support that's outsourced most
<werdnum> I'm a software developer, and I live in Australia.
<BellinXFelon> im going to use text editor and terminal
<jim_p> can i burn a 720mb iso to a normal cdrom disk?
<werdnum> that's the best way to do it.
<mindrape> jim_p - probably... google overburn.
<koshari> jim_p overburn
<maco> jim_p: cds are 700mb
<jim_p> maco, koshari, mindrape i thought of overburning, but will the result be bootable?
<mindrape> jim_p - if its in el torrito format...
<koshari> jim_p if the iso is it will be
<mindrape> if you just throw together your own ISO probably not.
<BellinXFelon> there are a ton of job listings for MySQL and Java
 * edlang regrets upgrading to jaunty
<jim_p> koshari, mindrape i dont want overburn to ruin bootability
<Canaen> so I'm trying to compile a file. when I run Configure, should I try it on the tar, or should I extract the folder first?
<mindrape> BellinXFelon: LAMP development is decent...
<maco> BellinXFelon: yeah java's one that "enterprise" crap likes. C's classic. Ruby's the new fad for web development
<mindrape> BellinXFelon: I dunno, personally I was a Java developer for a long while then did LAMP development for 2 yrs.  It gets old fast.
<macjason> ok i have broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g wlan+
<maco> Canaen: you have to untar it
<maco> Canaen: and then cd into the directory
<BellinXFelon> yea i can see that happening
<maco> Canaen: and use a lowercase c
<Canaen> cd?
<edlang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93630/ -- anyone had a similar failure with fglrx on jaunty?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why klogd and syslogd would be taking up all my CPU? I'm not running any programs
<onetinsoldier> edlang: i'm sure that jaunty i shaky. i was thinking about installing it on my free hard drive space to check it out, but not upgrading this installation to it. i am curious though, how bad is it?
<mindrape> macjason - you can't use the default Ubuntu driver I believe.  Most Broadcom cards require you to use the Windows driver using ndiswrapper.  :(
<maco> Canaen: change directory
<Canaen> gotcha
<maco> Canaen: why are you trying to compile anything anyway?
<Canaen> special driver for wireless card
<onetinsoldier> edlang: i'm sure that jaunty is shaky*
<mindrape> macjason - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578
<maco> onetinsoldier: depends on your hardware
<edlang> onetinsoldier: well, I'm sure it's fine but my graphics card module doesn't play with the included X server
<BellinXFelon> so i use text editor to write and terminal to run the program?
<Canaen> maco: slong story
<bashca> maco, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5316b0fc  ??  please help  me
<onetinsoldier> edlang: roger, i hear you
<maco> BellinXFelon: terminal to compile as well. i suggested vim before because its a text editor that lives in the terminal
<maco> BellinXFelon: you can run commands (like make, to compile) from inside it
<koshari> maco i prefer nano
<BellinXFelon> i can edit directly through terminal
<mindrape> and by lives he means it's really an OS like emacs that people call a txt editor because they are outright liars...
<onetinsoldier> maco: i have a fairly new system. don't know how much difference that makes tho
<pikario> is there a command you have to do in order to safely remove an external usb hard drive ? like unmount it?
<mindrape> :P
<mindrape> umount
<neosimago> how would i package the custom k3b i just compiled for my system into a nice apt package acceptable for synaptic?
<mindrape> pikario - always umount a device prior to removal.
<maco> onetinsoldier: much more specifically. for example, specific wireless cards can have issues
<maco> pikario: yes
<maco> pikario: right click it and hit eject
<pikario> really? is it dangerous to just unplug a usb hard drive?
<pikario> i didnt know that
<maco> bashca: sorry, i stopped using dialup last millenia.
<mindrape> pikario - not really "dangerous" but it could corrupt whatever you most recently wrote.
<pikario> i hope i didnt destroy my data..
<pikario> ok
<onetinsoldier> maco: roger. i have no wireless. dekstop system with good plain old wired cable connection
<mindrape> pikario - pretty unlikely but still a possibility.
<maco> pikario: or it could prevent the new data from being written at all. linux and mac both have a tendency to not write to flash drives at all until you tell them to eject
<nbeebo_> what /dev is the microphone?
<mindrape> nbeebo_ sudo lshw -short
<nbeebo_> mindrape thanks ill try
<bashca> maco, thanks
<BellinXFelon> is there a list of commands that i can read to use in terminal?
<mindrape> BellinXFelon: everything in /bin
<mindrape> to start...
<narzy> I have this in my smb.conf file how do I make it read write for everything that connects?
<narzy> http://pastebin.com/m7687c195
<Flynsarmy> /var/log/message, kern.log and syslog are over 2gigs in size. nobody knows what's wrong?
<maco> mindrape: 1) not a he 2) vim is not an os like emacs. vim just lets you run outside commands. emacs has a freaking mail client and video editor BUILT IN
<mindrape> createmask set to 0666 instead of 0644
<mindrape> :P
<maco> BellinXFelon: check out tldp.org
<maco> BellinXFelon: it has howtos for um....everything
<nbeebo_> mindrape, im trying to tunnel something trough it so i dont have any microphone..
<mindrape> nbeebo_ no idea then.
<nbeebo_> anyone with microphone that can run this command: sudo lshw -short and tell me the direction of the microphone?
<mindrape> sounds like you're toying with the devils magic...
<onetinsoldier> hmmm, ati 8.12 drivers 'claim' to have built for my new custom 2.6.28 kernel. it generated all the .deb's! should be interesting to find out if they actually work for this kernel version
<white-sheep> Something occurred to me -- Is there a "special filename" for folder thumbnail (within the folder) ?
<white-sheep> Eg -- folder.png ?
<neosimago> say my package is in /compiled_dir and all i need to do is make install. -- how do i transform that into a standard debian package for synaptic? i hear there is something with checkinstall ?
<mindrape> for folder thumbnail?
<mindrape> what do you mean?
<LurkersA> Hey guys, A question: I want to suppress updates for the openoffice package included in Hardy as I have installed OOo3.0, How would I go about doing that?
<onetinsoldier> neosimago: yeah, checkinstall. it's pretty easy to use really
<narzy> here is my entire config file
<narzy> http://pastebin.com/m3ab5f216
<maco> neosimago: its not terribly recommended because it can screw up, but yes, checkinstall can make apt aware of the package for easier removal
<mindrape> LurkersA: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<LurkersA> ta mindrape
<maco> LurkersA: in synaptic, you can lock version on it
<white-sheep> mindrape: Pretty much self-explanatory.  You place a <certain-file-spelling-name>.JPG/PNG/GIF/WTF in the said folder and that said folder display that image.
<maco> white-sheep: no, that doesn't exist
<maco> white-sheep: folder icons are based on the icon theme and all match nicely
<mib_p1x3lt73d> onetinsoldier: laptop died again, running memtest :'(
<onetinsoldier> neosimago: if you don't use checkinstall, make sure to keep the source dir around, so you can go into it and do a 'make uninstall' if you wish to uninstall the software
<scientes> i just got a kernel OOPS while resuming, should i try to photo it or will it be on my hard disk?
<white-sheep> maco:  Perhaps there are a package for it -- Thanks. >_>
<tim__> Ok I got a question, Im running heron 8.04 and I recently installed steam/cs.  When I open cs things are fine and I can make  server and run around no problem.  But when I join an online game I can play for about 2 minutes or so before I freeze with repeating sounds and have to do a restart on my laptop.  Any ideas? :X
<maco> scientes: photo it. such things often happen too quickly to log
<hashbrowns> can someone suggest an ideal partitioning scheme for my ubuntu install?  I plan to use it as a workstation and run fuppes for a media server for my ps3.
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: oh man. :-(
<neosimago> thanks onetinsoldier.... i've used that before.
<onetinsoldier> neosimago: ok, roger that :-)
<neosimago> any useful options you would recommend in checkinstall?
<benjamin2> Hi, can someone tell me, what this error-message means? "[ 1002.656033] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" I didn't found nothing definitive via google. "2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP"
<maco> hashbrowns: i usually give it 10gb for / , 2-3x amount of mem for swap (and i put that first) and then the rest for /home
<LurkersA> maco: Thanks
<BellinXFelon> maco : how did you learn all these things?
<maco> BellinXFelon: experience?
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: well, if you can afford it, it sounds like you've got yourself a good excuse to get some sexy new laptop
<BellinXFelon> yea thats the best teacher
<mib_p1x3lt73d> onetinsoldier: had the reason, just not the $$$
<hashbrowns> maco: so in gparted, partition the swap then the / correct?
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: awww, darn
<maco> hashbrowns: yeah, that's how i do it. i'm told the start of the drive is fastest so you can swap faster and resume faster
<|AMDMutant|> narzy: usershare owner only = False
<hashbrowns> maco: how much swap do you think I need, Ive got 4GB of ram in the system I'm installing ubuntu to?
<benjamin2> i don't know how it affects my systems. I think its related to the fact, that my wlan freezes every now and then...
<macjason> mindrape, i found the drivers they are exe
<mib_p1x3lt73d> onetinsoldier: know anyone who wants to trade a ipod nano (8G, 3rd gen) plus a little $$$ for a laptop (atleast 1.5Ghz)
<mib_p1x3lt73d> ?
<maco> hashbrowns: if you want to be able to suspend, then 8gb is recommended...
<mindrape> macjason - read the tutorial I sent you the link for... it explains how to extract.
<neosimago> just to double check... it would b like $checkinstall -D make install
<maco> mib_p1x3lt73d: #ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: nope. sorry, i can't help you with that
<hashbrowns> maco: any particular filesystem for / and /home or just stick to ext3?
<benjamin2> ok, another question. Has it negative effects if i start my linux without apic-support?
<maco> neosimago: uh, i used "sudo checkinstall" all by itself when i used it
<nbeebo_> does this mean /dev/audio is the microphone input? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246992 im kinda dumb
<macjason> mindrape, i did what it says
<mib_p1x3lt73d> onetinsoldier: we are getting in trouble again :'(
<maco> hashbrowns: ext3 is a good default. i'm told by a filesystems expert to only go to xfs if ext3 cant handle the performance for a server with a ton of little files
<nbeebo_> does this mean /dev/audio is the microphone input? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246992 im kinda dumb
<maco> hashbrowns: ext3 does "safer" journalling so if the power cuts your data's less likely to be hosed than with other FSes
<neosimago> oh? then i'm not understanding the [command [command arguments]] in the syntax
<onetinsoldier> neosimago: when i use it, i just do   sudo checkinstall make install  ..so yeah, you go it, it sounds like
<maco> neosimago: the [] mean optional, i think
<macjason0607> mindrape, http://paste.ubuntu.com/93634/
<jim_p> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<macjason0607> thats how it says to extract it mindrape
<maco> neosimago: the "more correct" / safer way would be to properly package it and then build it in pbuilder, but um...i cant walk you through setting up pbuilder because my boyfriend set mine up for me *blush*
<neosimago> yea, cool. i'm gonna keep a backup of this k3b build with all options enabled.
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: the fglrx 8.12 driver compiled and built.deb's for my new 2.6.28 kernel, so i am going to install them and try them out, see if they work for this kernel version. be back after a bit. wish me luck!
<mindrape> use cabextract macjason0607
<ottoshmidt> hi all, is it possible to make flashplayer use OSS?
<nbeebo_> does this mean /dev/audio is the microphone input? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246992 im kinda dumb
<maco> ottoshmidt: instead of pulseaudio?
<mib_p1x3lt73d> onetinsoldier: keep the bitbucket empty... and the good bits fresh
<ottoshmidt> yes
<macjason0607> hold on let me try something .. yea
<macjason0607> sorry didn't see that
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: thanks. see you after a bit
<maco> ottoshmidt: er....why? pulseaudio should just feed everything to oss for you...
<neosimago> ... looking into pbuilder
<ottoshmidt> the thing is that, if I have login successful sound enabled other sounds won't play without reinitializing pulsuaudio
<ottoshmidt> whilst OSS works fine
<ottoshmidt> except of flash
<BellinXFelon> so can i write in any language in gedit
<cn28h> BellinXFelon, it's just a text editor.. so yes
<bullgard4> What is the funktion of the program "Autorun Prompt"? = nautilus-autorun-software %u ?
<BellinXFelon> ok
<maco> ottoshmidt: oooooh that's a bug. i think that's the race condition crimsun was grumbling about...
<|AMDMutant|> BellinXFelon: you can even write in your mother languange
<cn28h> now, wrt syntax highlighting, you'll be more limited
<ottoshmidt> maco, I thought to make flash when OSS is set and all would be fine I guess
<ottoshmidt> I mean make flash work when OSS is chosen
<maco> ottoshmidt: i think flash only works with ALSA though. we have to sort of hack around it to get sound with pulseaudio even. maybe you can try libswfdec? it's an open source flash implementation. works for youtube at least, though sites done entirely in flash dont always work. i think it has OSS support though
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: it figures. when i tried installing the .deb's it failed for this kernel version
<|AMDMutant|> strange... are they put new bts...
<mib_p1x3lt73d> onetinsoldier: heh nice, i just realized my nick has been reg'd for over 7 years now... i spend too much time on freelode... err freenode
<ottoshmidt> maco, ok I take a look
<onetinsoldier> mib_p1x3lt73d: heh
<macjason0607> mindrape, thanks .. worked like a charm
<mindrape> np
<mindrape> There always after me lucky charms...
<mindrape> they're too
<macjason> anyone have pure xfce ?
<macjason> i want to install xubuntu and then remove the gnome panels
<mindrape> go into dselect and figure out what's there that you don't want.
<streenz> macjason, to go pure xfce, this link says how:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<koshari> macjason if for any reason other than to preserve disc space theres no real reason to remove the gnome componants
<macjason> koshari, i don't like the gnome menu bar that says applications system etc ..
<macjason> koshari, i want to configure xfce with all the menus at the bottom on the dock
<jim_p> how can i launch .msi files with wine?
<mindrape> wine thefile.msi
<mindrape> or just double click 'em maybe?
<mindrape> some microsoft installers wont work under wine though...
<mindrape> I'd refer to winehq's app db to make sure the program you want actually is supported.
<koshari> macjason there shouldnt be any gnome panels in an xfce session?
<jim_p> mindrape, this is for .exe files. .msi need a special parameter
<macjason> well there was
<mindrape> wine msiexec /i theprogram.msi
<jim_p> thanks
<mindrape> didn't think that was needed anymore...
<macjason> what im going to do is install xubuntu via the desktop and log into it i will tell you if gnome panels are there
<mint_> hi, can someone help me? I'm trying to open firefox, but it doesn't respond, what can i do?
<mindrape> mint_ run it from a terminal
<mindrape> see if it shows failure messages
<mindrape> if not then sudo apt-get install strace
<mindrape> then             strace firefox
<jahrmando> algun mexicano
<jahrmando> ?
<mindrape> #ubuntu-es      or something
<mindrape> or -mx ?
<mindrape> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RajaA731> i've a samsung printer and i'm having difficulties to install it. i've read the 'readme' file, where it says to login as root and go to the directory where the driver is located and the command './install.sh'. but in doing so i get this error message ./install.sh: 11: source: not found
<RajaA731> [: 670: ==: unexpected operator.
<|AMDMutant|> damn im forgot the water!
<krishnan> can anyone guide me on how I can setup a subdomain for my domain name. I host the domain on my own server. i want something.domain.com. please help me. the server runs on hardy server edition
<mindrape> RajaA731: what is the model of Samsung printer?
<mint_> mindrape: can i send you the answer of strace by pastebin?
<mindrape> krishnan - you want help with bind entries?  try #bind or #dns
<mindrape> mint_ surely
<RajaA731> mindrape: samsung scx-4521f
<tavi> salutare
<mint_> mindrape: oh oh, i have remembered, no firefox= no pastebin
<tavi> am si eu o problema
<mindrape> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cn28h> mint_, install the pastebinit package
<cn28h> and use that
<krishnan> mindrape: iam totally new in the concept so pls give me some tutorial link so tht i can get detailed idea
<uggiy> pk[
<uggiy> mjo[
<uggiy> ]n oip
<uggiy> jop[
<uggiy> jmop
<FloodBot1> uggiy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uggiy> jo[p
<tim__> if I update from 8.04 to 8.1 do I need to backup my files, or will nothing need to be formated or what not
<fosco_> tim__: nothing will be deleted, but make a backup anyway
<tavi> hy
<uggiy> 4w65i57887r68r
<mindrape> krishnan - well I'd recommend you google a tutorial on bind... it's been a few years since I've managed A records and setup zones in bind...
<tavi> ihave a problem whit a document in pdf
<kev009_> has anyone here set up ubuntu to do an nfsroot and boot off tftp/pxelinux?
<tavi> see what show me when i open whit open office
<tavi> %PDF-1.6
<tavi> %����
<tavi> 2180 0 obj
<tavi> <</Linearized 1/L 2161439/O 2183/E 532172/N 156/T 2159823/H [ 525 1573]>>
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi> and i wanna prin that
<tim__> Ok another question :D
<Fragsworth> how can I search for packages with a certain name that I can install through apt-get
<fosco_> Fragsworth: apt-cache search string
<tavi> hei?
<tavi> someone here
<tavi> ?
<Fragsworth> fosco_: thank you
<Fragsworth> fosco_: it doesn't work
<Fragsworth> E: Invalid operation search
<Fragsworth> oh wiat
<Fragsworth> apt-cache
<Fragsworth> my bad
<FloodBot1> Fragsworth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim__> I just installed steam/cs on my laptop and I can open and start my own servers fine, but if I join an online server things freeze and I hear sounds repeating and I have to hard restart my laptop.  Im using heron and wine 1.0 :[
<kev009_> has anyone here set up ubuntu to do an nfsroot and boot off tftp/pxelinux?
<mint_> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/d16f83d0  here is the result of firefox
<edlang> is debuild still the canonical way to build debian packages?
 * edlang is quite rusty
<tavi> hello??????????
<tavi> does someone help me?
<maco> tavi: OOo isnt for opening PDFs
<tavi> and whit what i open that?
<tavi> using ubuntu software?
<Peddy> Does anyone know of a way to run a script every 3 seconds or so?
<maco> tavi: Evince opens them. it's the default. just double click the pdf and it'll do the right thing
<mindrape> mint_ looks like your perms are messed up in your /home/manuel/.mozilla/ folder...
<tavi> at me open office open them
<maco> Peddy: while [ 1 ] ; do ./script.sh && sleep 3 ; done
<maveric> future
<maveric> whoops.
<mint_> mindrape: perms are permissons?
<mib_p1x3lt73d> kev009_: yes
<mindrape> yes
<maveric> Um, anyone know how I'd go about checking if compiz is enabled via the command line?
<mindrape> ps aux | grep "compiz"
<kev009_> mib_p1x3lt73d: okay, how do I create the nfsroot environment?
<maveric> Ta
<lwizardl> hey
<maco> tavi: there's an app called Evince or Document Viewer. that's what opens PDFs. OOo can only write PDF
<mint_> mindrape: how can i fix it?
<mindrape> mint_ cd /home/manuel/      ls -alh .mozilla     then cd into that dir and check the perms as well.
<cn28h> mint_, can you post the full output? there's not enough output to see what fd 15/16 is
<maximus_1> how can I convert ISO images into something I can use as a USB boot disk?
<Peddy> Thank you maco. :)
<lwizardl> in the newest firefox is there anyway to get the organize bookmarks to work similar to the old firefox. i'm having trouble organizing them into folders
<maveric> mindrape: will that give the same output each time? Need it for a script
<mib_p1x3lt73d> kev009_: i just followed the how to, didnt have any problems...
<mint_> cn28h: that's the full  output, there is no more text
<maximus_1> I tried copying all the contents over, renaming isolinux stuff to syslinux, and running syslinux on the drive, but that does nothing
<mindrape> maveric - it will show you if a process is running with the word "compiz" in it.
<mindrape> maveric - should be fairly standard...
<maveric> Thanks.
<kev009_> mib_p1x3lt73d: which howto?  the ones I see are all outdated
<cn28h> mint_, if you copied it from a terminal then probably your scrollback isn't large enough.. try strace firefox 2>&1 | pastebinit
<mib_p1x3lt73d> kev009_: copied a minimal install from a fresh install i made
<maveric> One last question. If I call a program from a bash script, will the script go to the next line straight away, or only when that program is closed?
<cn28h> maveric, depends if it's running in the foreground
<maco> maveric: only when that program is closed
<maco> maveric: by default at least. you can put it in the background if you want it to continue
<maveric> Sweet, thanks. Disabling compiz to play a game, then reenabling all the time is damn annoying
<mib_p1x3lt73d> kev009_: the one i used was for 6.x but was running 8.04
<maveric> So chucking it into a bash script =]
<mint_> cn28h: try now - http://pastebin.com/m6ae9bb80
<tavi> well i finded evince but doesnt print
<mindrape> maveric - http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide      good resource for you.
<maveric> Thanks =]
<cn28h> mint_, looks the same.. dump the whole thing to a file first I guess.  That or the pastebin script is eating part of the output :S
<tavi> right now i have plugged a print
<tavi> but doesn print
<cn28h> strace firefox >& dump.txt ; pastebinit dump.txt
<mindrape> cn28h - his pastebin has the full output...
<mint_> cn28h: i can ensure you that's the full output the terminal gave me when i straced firefox, it started with read 15
<mindrape> its very similar to mine except for the end...
<hashbrowns> maco:  hey going back to my partitioning scheme question.  I've got three drives. Where should I mount them all. 2 are 250GB and 1 is 500GB.  Would the 8GB swap be quickest on the oustside of the 500GB drive compared to the outside of the 250GB?
<cn28h> mindrape, no, the beginning of the trace is not there
<maco> hashbrowns: er, idk
<cn28h> mindrape, how could the first system call be a select() on fds that don't exist yet?
<mindrape> cn28h - the relevant part is on line 485...
<maximus_1> does anyone at all know how to convert between iso and img? anyone have a dd line which will do it?
<maco> maveric: you were asking about usb disks, right?
<cn28h> mindrape, ah, missed that
<maximus_1> maco: I was
<maco> maximus_1: oh
<maco> maximus_1: oh yeah you're who just spoke right before me
<maveric> Lol, I was asking about disabling com[piz from the command line for bash script. But my script didn;t work >.<
<maco> maximus_1: ok there's a thing called isostick.sh that's on the ubuntu wiki
<maco> maveric: i typed ma<tab>
<maveric> :P
<mindrape> maximus_1: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+convert+.iso+to+.img
<tavi> ?
<tavi> got an answer for me?
<maveric> My script disables compiz, but doesn't run my game, and then just re-enabled compiz again.
<maco> maximus_1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Photoguy> Where do I go for setting startup programs?
<cn28h> maveric, paste the script?
<mint_> cn28h , mindrape: try now http://pastebin.com/f214d587f
<maveric> #!/bin/bash
<maveric> metacity --replace &
<maveric> /home/maveric/Desktop/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTeorr.i386
<maveric> compiz --replace &
<maveric> exit
<FloodBot1> maveric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_5urfp8> i need a wireless manager for ubuntu - which one should i get and how do i apt-get it?
<cn28h> mint_, yes that looks like the full output, but what mindrape said -- see that line with the access() calls that fail
<mib_5urfp8> can i apt-get wicd?
<maveric> http://pastebin.com/m657e1aae
<mindrape> maveric - is there a reason you need shaded menus, windows, etc with transparency and wobbly windows etc while you are playing that game?
<maveric> mindrape: I'm trying to disable all that crud
<onx> mib_5urfp8, you need to add the wicd repo, then you can apt-get it
<Seveas> mib_5urfp8, network-manager is good and installed by default
<mindrape> maveric - well the metacity --replace & oughta do it.
<mib_5urfp8> onx: how do i add it
<mindrape> but as an FYI I dont think that 2nd line is going to execute unless you throw a ./ infront of ioUrbanTeorr.i386
<maveric> It does disable it, but it fails to start my game.
<maco> mib_5urfp8: er, network-manager is installed by default
<maveric> Ah, thanks. I'll try that mindrape
<onx> mib_5urfp8, google should know
<mindrape> /home/maveric/Desktop/UrbanTerror/./ioUrbanTeorr.i386
<maximus_1> maco: inurl:wiki.ubuntu.com isostick.sh ... reveals one site with no apparent shell script
<cn28h> nah, . is just the current directory and is redundant there
<mint_> cn28h: sicerely, i don't know what do these lines mean, my linux knowledges are not so bigger
<Seveas> mindrape, that's definitely not going to change anything :)
<mib_5urfp8> maco: how do i scan for wireless networks with network-manager?
<maco> maximus_1: should be a download link...
<Seveas> mib_5urfp8, rifhtclick on the n-m icon :)
<maco> mib_5urfp8: left click th applet
<maco> Seveas: left!
<Photoguy> Where do I go for setting startup programs?
<Seveas> maco, eh, oops :)
<maximus_1> maco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<maximus_1> maco: none there either
<maco> mib_5urfp8: itll list all available networks
<cn28h> mint_, ls -ald /home/manuel/.mozilla/*/
<mindrape> Seveas: what wont?
<mib_5urfp8> all i see is edit wireless networks
<Seveas> mindrape, the ./
<onx> mib_5urfp8, does your wireless show up in iwconfig at all?
<Seveas> maybe a chmod +x is needed instead
<maco> mib_5urfp8: if you left click it, itll list what's available right below the name of your wireless card
<mindrape> Seveas - ...?  Pull up a terminal... edit a file and save it as blarp.sh...          ./blarp.sh
<mindrape> it forces execution
<mib_5urfp8> onx: no it doesnt
<mindrape> just passing a path to a bash script wont get you anything.
<Seveas> mindrape, no
<mint_> cn28h: for what is the * ?
<cn28h> mindrape, no, . is the current directory.. ./file means to run file in the current directory
<Seveas> mindrape, ./foo means specifying a path
<onx> mib_5urfp8, you'll need to find a matching driver then first
<mib_5urfp8> maco: it only lists two networks which i attempted to connected when madwifi tools was working
<cn28h> mint_, just to glob the directory namews
<Seveas> since the current directiry rarly is on the path (good thing), you need to specify the path to make bash find it
<mindrape> cn28h - so thats why I told him     ./hisprog
<mib_5urfp8> onx: i have madwifi drivers - it was working a week ago but it just went away
<cn28h> mindrape, he gave a path to it -- your path was the same
<mindrape> /home/maveric/Desktop/UrbanTerror/./ioUrbanTeorr.i386      <--- notice the ./ before ioUrbanTeorr?
<Seveas> mindrape, no, you told him to add a stupid extra ./ in the middle of a path which won't change anything
<maco> maximus_1: ok try unetbootin. i guess isostick is deprecatd
<mindrape> Seveas - yes it will... its saying in that path to execute that script
<onx> mib_5urfp8, pastebin the dmesg output of what happens when you load madwifi then
<mint_> cn28h: it says to me that directory doesn't exist
<maco> mib_5urfp8: are the signals too weak to connect?
<Seveas> mindrape, please take linux lessons. The stupidity is radiating from you :)
<cn28h> mint_, hm.  Are you running firefox as your user?
<mindrape> Seveas - well it apparently worked for him... :)
<maveric> mindrape: I have now added that to the script
<onx> maco, should still show up in nm though
<maco> onx: s/he said 2 show up
<onx> nop, that's the saved ones. iwconfig shows nothing
<maco> onx: iwconfig doesnt show networks to begin with
<mint_> cn28h: firstly, i run the command without sudo, and it said me denied permisson, then i used sudo with the command and it said that directory doesn't exist
<maco> onx: are you thinking of iwlist?
<onx> maco, iwconfig doesn't show his wireless at all
<maco> onx: oooo ok i gotcha
<mindrape> Seveas - read up on executing scripts... it worked for him.  Apparently my "stupidity" helps people. :)
<cn28h> mint_, yeah. Don't use sudo to do this.  And when you did the ls it said it didn't exist? Hm.  ls -ald ~.  Perhaps the permissions on your home directory are wrong?
<maco> onx: so do you think he meant it used to show 2 networks, then he installed bad drivers, then it broke?
<Seveas> mindrape, ok, here's a quick lesson in how bash executes things:
<cn28h> mindrape, ls -ald ~ # that is... . was part of my sentence and not part of the command ;P
<maco> Photoguy: for after login?
<cn28h> er
<cn28h> mintg
<mint_> cn28h: no, as a normal user it says denied permisson
<Photoguy> maco yes
<mindrape> Seveas - when you get done rambling feel free to explain why my solution worked for him... yawn.
<cn28h> mint_, ls said that?
<onx> maco,  he said it worked, then broke. no idea what broke it yet, but the networks are just the saved ones
<mewshi> how do I get bluetooth working?
<maco> mindrape: i'm with Seveas that putting a . randomly in the middle of a path does nothing
<maco> Photoguy: system / prefrences / session /startup
<mindrape> maco - its the end of the path telling it to execute the script        ./
<Seveas> if you give it a path (ie: something with slashes in it), it will try and execute that file. The path can be relative(such as foo/bar/az or ./foo) or absolute (/‌usr/bin/bash). If you give it something without a slash (eg. foo) it'll search every dir in $PATH for it. The current working dir is often not in $PATH so you need to give it a path. A relative path starting with ./ is also a path
<maco> mindrape: no...
<Photoguy> maco, thanks
<mindrape> ./ isn't a relative path... it's telling it to execute.  Go into a terminal and ./some.sh
<cn28h> yeah, what Seveas just said.
<maco> mindrape: "exec" or "bash" before the path would do that, but its already being told to execute by givin it the path
<Seveas> mindrape, now shut up until you know what you're doing. This time your 'help' was innocent, next time it might inadvertantly break someone's machine
<maco> mindrape: yes, it is a relative path
<mindrape> LOL... how could that break somebodys machine?
<maveric> Either way, the script is now loading my game. I miss spelled terror at the end of it >.<
<cn28h> haha
<maco> mindrape: i think he's afraid of what you'll say next when you start running your mouth without knowing what you're talking about
<maveric> But, compiz --replace && exit doesn't exit the script. I think because compiz is still spitting out input
<mindrape> Seveas - I've been a Linux admin for 10 yrs.  :)
<Seveas> maco, indeed
<cn28h> scary
<mindrape> laugh...
<maco> mindrape: wow, that's pretty bad...
<Seveas> mindrape, rofl. Nobody in here believes that now :)
<maco> mindrape: and you still dont know how paths work?
<mint_> cn28h: yes, i can paste the result, but it's in spanish, it basically says that ls cannot access to that directory and then it says denied permisson
<mindrape> so once again... you all fail to explain why my solution fixed his script and it magically started working
 * mindrape LOLs
<maco> mindrape: because your "solution" had jack to do with it
<mindrape> hah.
<maco> mindrape: he just said teh problem was that he misspelled terror
<Seveas> mindrape, it did not, he probably did something else as well or something completely different was acting odd temporarily
<cn28h> mint_, ok, that's bad.  echo $USER        then tell me if it says manuel
<Seveas> mindrape, <maveric> Either way, the script is now loading my game. I miss spelled terror at the end of it >.<
<mindrape> so tell me again.. how can putting a relative path in an absolute path break a machine?
<Seveas> mindrape, so once again I urge to stop 'helping' if you don't know what you're doing. Next mistake can break someones machine
<mint_> cn28h: yes, it says manuel
<mindrape> Seveas - I help hundreds of people a day in here... no broken machines yet but I'll keep you posted.
<cn28h> mint_, ok, stat ~ | pastebinit
<maco> mindrape: it demonstrates that you dont know jack, so Seveas is telling you to stop volunteering misinformation until you learn what the heck you're talking about because next time you might be talking about something that could break a machine
<jemark> im updating to the new 2.6.28 kernel
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mindrape> I don't know jack?  Interesting...
<mindrape> tell me more about what I know and don't know...
<maco> jemark: are you on 9.04 alpha?
<mindrape> random insults are pure comedy in here...
<bazhang> lets take bash arguments to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Peddy> What should the permissions on /dev/scd0 (my cd drive) be?
<Seveas> Peddy, they should be something you don't change as udev sets them correcly :)
<maco> Peddy: mine are 750
<maco> but uh, what Seveas said
<onetinsoldier> jemark: cool, i just did the same, but i'm still pretty much going to use the stock 2.6.27 kernel. the ati fglrx driver doesn't yet work for 2.6.28. but my custom 2.6.28 kernel is waiting for it!
<Seveas> Peddy, if you can't access cd's make sure you're in the 'cdrom' group
<jemark> maco, on intrepid
<Peddy> Seveas: udev is being naughty, it doens't allow me to access my own cd-drives :/
<Peddy> Seveas: Ok, I'll have a look at the groups.
<mint_> cn28h: http://pastebin.com/f6e13de8d
<Seveas> Peddy, are you trying to access them with the user created when installing or another user?
<maco> jemark: well the easiest thing to do might be to rebuild jaunty's kernel instead of going through manual configuration of the kernel.org sources
<Photoguy> Hey, any ideas why Blender isn't responding to the "-w" command?
<cn28h> mint_, ok, that looks right.. now stat ~/.mozilla | pastebinit
<wrii> how can i get ubuntu to connect to a hidden wireless network automatically at startup?
<Photoguy> I tried editing the shortcut, I tried Caps "-W" and lower case "-w" but still comes up full screen.
<jemark> maco, im building the new stable 2.6.28 kernel from www.kernel.org
<mint_> cn28h: http://pastebin.com/f63b27ceb
<Seveas> wrii, click on the n-m icon, select 'connect to hidden wireless network'. Fill in the details and connect.
<Peddy> Seveas: User created while installing. I didn't change permissions, it just stopped working one night. Turns out I'm missing a bunch of permissions though (all of them, in fact, except for 'administer the system'). I'm fixing this now. Do I need to reboot or something?
<Seveas> Peddy, logout + login
<wrii> i've done that, but i have to do that every time reboot
<mindrape> wrii - /etc/modprobe.d/options you can configure it to auto-connect when the driver is loaded
<Peddy> Thanks Seveas.
<cn28h> mint_, aha, here's your problem.  root owns this one. sudo rm -rf /home/manuel/.mozilla
<Seveas> wrii, are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<maco> cn28h: what??
<wrii> 8.10
<cn28h> mint_, that will blow away the .mozilla directory.  After doing this, try running firefox again
<maco> mindrape: dont
<mindrape> maco - dont what?
<maco> mint_: dont
<Seveas> mindrape, once again you're talking nonsense. Stop it.
<maco> mindrape: not you, sorry
<mindrape> talking nonsense about what?
<Seveas> maco, well, yes him anyway :)
<maco> mint_: you can just "sudo chmod -R mint:mint ~/.mozilla" and then you'll own it instead of root owning it
<wrii> it says "connect automatically" in the network's settings, but it doesn't connect automatically
<cn28h> maco, eh same difference
<onetinsoldier> cn28h: no.. big difference
<maco> cn28h: no, your idea deletes all mint_'s settings
<mib_5urfp8> maco: maco i cant figure out how to add the repository for wicd-get
<maco> cn28h: this one just makes him/her own the directory again
<onetinsoldier> cn28h: what if he had flash installed, bunch of extensions, had a lot custom bookmarks, ect
 * mindrape laughs at maco and Seveas... incessant idiocy
<Seveas> wrii, hmm, that would be a bug. one second
<shoeunited> Question, is there an automated way to take a series of screenshots from a video file (as in program or script)?
<Photoguy> Is there a way to edit Desktop effects, like advanced?  I don't wan't  "off, medium, High:
<maco> !ccsm | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cn28h> onetinsoldier, fair enough, I'm guessing his problem was he initially ran firefox as root which is why root owned .mozilla
<onetinsoldier> cn28h: could be, perhaps he used sudo -c. i use sudo -i to avoid such problems
<Seveas> wrii, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/295796
<mint_> cn28h: do, what should i do?
<maco> onetinsoldier: -s, you mean?
<maco> mint_: the chmod line i gave you
<onetinsoldier> maco: doh, yeah
<Seveas> wrii, so I'm afraid we can't fix that in here and you'll have to wait for that bug to be solved
<cn28h> mint_, sudo chown -R manuel:manuel /home/manuel/.mozilla
<KillerOrca> Is there a full-proof way to clone a ubuntu install from one HDD to another?
<Seveas> KillerOrca, some rsync creativity gets you a long way
<wrii> thx, is there a way to get around the bug using a startup script or somethin?
<Seveas> KillerOrca, something like rsync -av --delete --exclude /proc --exclude /sys --exclude /tmp / other.machine.name:/
<mint_> cn28h: it works!!!!!
<Seveas> KillerOrca, but please read the rsync manpage first before doing that
<KillerOrca> well I can't boot with both HDDs installed, and I can't seem to run a livecd that has mount and rsync
<maco> KillerOrca: you can install rsync on the live cd
<Seveas> KillerOrca, just do an ubuntu install. rsync will fix any differences :)
<maco> KillerOrca: but ive never really heard of a live cd that lacks mount...
<mint_> maco: thank you too for your atention
<maco> mint_: no problem
<Seveas> maco, that's because it's impossible :)
<mint_> cn28h: thanks
<maco> Seveas: ah ok then
<cn28h> np
<maco> Seveas: that sounds about right
<dios_here> does ubuntu install lilo or grub?
<KillerOrca> maco, I can't run a normal livecd, had to install with alternate
<Seveas> maco, one needs 'mount' to mount the rootfs :)
<onetinsoldier> maco: i don't do the sudo -i or sudo -c very often, but i just checked. i do the sudo -i, same as su it says --> sudo -i     (equivalent to sudo su - , gives you roots environment configuration)
<Starnestommy> dios_here: grub
<dios_here> Starnestommy, thats a shame.. grub doesnt work
<maco> dios_here: huh?
<Starnestommy> dios_here: why doesn't it work>
<KillerOrca> Seveas, I might just torrent the new one and update the current install
<maco> dios_here: using a mac?
<onetinsoldier> maco: it's want i like because then it doesn't clobber any regular user
<Seveas> onetinsoldier, sudo -i (and for oldere sudo's that don't know -i, sudo su -) are the Good Ways of becoming root :)
<j-a-k-e> Hey, is anyone able to tell me what kind of sound quality I would get with alsa on a creative xfi extreme gamer card?
<Seveas> KillerOrca, you mean upgrading from one ubuntu version to the next?
<dios_here> I have two harddisks.. windows is on primary, and I installed debian on secondary.. then i installed grub on the secondary harddisk as it has boot priority from BIOS.. bvut grub failed to load either system
<Seveas> dios_here, #debian for debian questions please
<maco> j-a-k-e: test with a live cd. the alsa expert is likely asleep just now, but i think that's one that only has beta drivers available from creative right now
<KillerOrca> Seveas, yeah I will upgrade the current install, then dl the latest iso and install it on the target HDD
<dios_here> Seveas, I am not asking any question or help... I solved my problem... I am just saying that grub doesnt work
<maco> dios_here: no, you installed grub on the wrong hard disk
<koshari> dios_here grub does work, what error do you get?
<Seveas> KillerOrca, ah ok, that makes sense than what I thought :)
<dios_here> maco, LILO works
<dios_here> koshari it fails to boot
<maco> dios_here: grub goes on the first disk and chainlinks the windows bootloader to boot windows. that's the direction that generally works
<Seveas> dios_here, grub works. The install thing made a boo-boo with your setup, to get help solving it on your debian system, /join #debian
<dios_here> maco, see that is why grub doesnt work
<koshari> dios_here  you coulnt be more specific,
<wrii> Seveas, can i add something to a startup script in /etc/modprobe.d/options or something to get it to connect automatically that way?
<Seveas> if you don't want help, then please be quiet, there are people here who want help
<maco> dios_here: uh...? because you installed it wrong?
<dios_here> Seveas, I solved the problem with LILO.. I am not asking for help... I am discussing grub
<Seveas> wrii, no, mindrape was talking out of his ass
<bas> hi guys! when i install some soft i've msg: "Unable to lock the ​administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using ​it?" How i can install more than one pkg at once time?
<Seveas> dios_here, this is a support channel. Not a grub discussion channel
<maco> dios_here: well this is a help channel. if you dont want to help or be helped, shoo
<dios_here> maco, I didnt install it wrong... it just doesnt work... LILO works when installed on secondary harddisk
<koshari> dios_here you didnt solve the problem with lilo , thats a workaround
<maco> bas: you cant
<maco> bas: unless you mean by listing all the packages you want to install in one command
<dios_here> Seveas, I actually plan to install ubuntu, that is why I asked if it comes with grub or lilo... because I fear it wont work
<wrii> sooo mindrape was talking out of his ass? :)
<Seveas> bas apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<wrii> sarcasm doesn't convey over the internet:)
<Seveas> dios_here, grub by default. lilo available via the alternate cd
<maco> dios_here: on the last page of the installer, there's an advanced button. go in there and tell it to install grub on the right hard disk and you wont have a problem
<bas> maco, Seveas:  tnx for help
<histo> bas, yeah eithe ryou are running an update or apt in a terminal while you are trying to install the package
<dios_here> maco, you dont get it.. I want to boot from my secondary hardisk
<histo> dios_here, ubuntu uses grub
<maco> dios_here: *sigh* grub stage 1 goes on the first hard disk. it loads either windows or stage 2
<maco> dios_here: stage 2 being on the second hard disk
<wrii> if that was sarcasm, what can i add to /etc/modprobe.d/options to get it to load? if it wasn't sarcasm, then darn
<dios_here> maco, grub is a failure
<histo> dios_here, and grub works fine.
<maco> dios_here: if you want the ubuntu hard disk to be the one the motherboard talks to to boot, make it the first hard disk!
<histo> dios_here, even booting to second drive etc... You just have to know how to set it up. You can even boot windows as a slave drive.
<dios_here> maco, or use a boot loader that actually works
<koshari> dios_here there are many reasons it may not have booted, grub could be looking for hdb which could be hda when you re route the bootstraping to the secondary drive
<Seveas> wrii, it wasn't sarcasm I'm afraid. mindrape really was talking out of his ass
<maco> dios_here: it generally helps if you configure things properly. take a look at the files in /boot/grub/ for a start
<dios_here> koshari, maco here says that grub only works if its installed on the primary harddisk
<maco> dios_here: you can force it to work the other way if you do magic with th config files
<shoeunited> Question, is there an automated way to take a series of screenshots from a video file (as in program or script)?
<wrii> so there is no startup script that can i can run automatically to connect to my hidden network automatically?
<koshari> you could check the menu.12t file and use uuid or reinstall grub from a live disc using the menu.1st
<onetinsoldier> on my mobo you can change which hdd is considered the first one in the bios. :-D
<maco> dios_here: the easy way is to just put it in a normal setup where the bootloader is on the master
<wrii> hmmmmmmmmmm :(
<histo> dios_here, not necessarily true. You can use windows boot.init possibly to boot ubuntu on a second drive if thats what you want?  But I don't know why you'd want to do that.
<Seveas> maco, a system should not force one to do this. For these situations lilo is still supported. Just let him use lilo :)
<koshari> dios_here thats npt true because i have had systems with the primary a optical drive and the secondary  the hdd boot with gru, you ab even boot from a usb key with grub
<dios_here> histo, I want to have my windows harddisk MBR untouched, in case the other is screwed then I can simply switch to it from BIOS
<j-a-k-e> maco: thing is I'm actually running the 8.10 live cd now and it doesnt seem to support it out of the box or so to speak. Reading a thread in the ubuntu forums it seems I have to recompile the kernal and such to to install the driver for alsa. I'm just interested in sound quality here to give you an idea I actually have 8.04 installed with OSS4 and sound quality very 'average' compared to windows.
<histo> dios_here, getting that working would be much harder than just letting grub do it. If you want windows on a second drive and ubuntu on the first then I would recomend using grub and you have to edit the menu.1st to change some things so that windows doesn't think its on the second drive when it boots.
<maco> Seveas: doesnt lilo also force stupid things though? like you have to do things after evry time you twiddle the config files?
<histo> dios_here, then you would not want to use grub during the install.  You can edit hte boot.ini and accomplish the same thing. Let me find you link.
<KillerOrca> shoeunited, this link may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451457
<Seveas> maco, yes, in many ways worse stupid things but at least it doesn't have the whole stage1/stage2 mess. If lilo starts, most of the time so will the system. With grub it still needs to find stage2
<utremifasola> how do i make zsnes play sound?
<dios_here> maco, you have to run lilo every time you install a new kernel.... which is like once in 5 years?
<histo> dios_here, but same problem. If windows drive is screwed then you would have to use grub boot disk or something.
<maco> dios_here: or every 2 weeks...
<dios_here> maco, kernell make install runs lilo on its own anyway
<shoeunited> Thank you KillerOrca, I'll look into it. :)
<maco> dios_here: you dont do security updates? dang...
<macjason0607> guys if im in ubuntu and i removed one of the panels .. can i just rm .config and rm .session ?
<Seveas> dios_here, well, you should install security updates. Which means a new kernel every few weeks. But kernel package install scripts run lilo :)
<maco> macjason0607: you can right click and add a new panel
<Seveas> maco, you can but I'd rather follow maco's advise
<macjason0607> maco, i want the default
<dios_here> Seveas, are you talking about ubuntu's automatic updates?
<Seveas> dios_here, yes
<maco> macjason0607: top or bottom panel? i can tell you what's on each
<madmartian> I'm having a problem with apt-get update: it tells me a method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<dios_here> Seveas, I noticed a problem in ubuntu, which is the same in debian.. I just cant get it to obtain a static ip from my router.. I change the network admin settings, and it will still use dhcp
<maco> madmartian: which repository?
<maco> dios_here: network-admin has ceased to exist
<Seveas> madmartian, disable any proxy and/or use better servers for packages
<dios_here> maco, in 8.10? it was there in 8.04
<Seveas> dios_here, that's because static IP's aren't obtained from routers.
<madmartian> maco: not sure, am using all four from main server and medibuntu
<maco> dios_here: yes
<madmartian> seveas: no proxy
<histo> dios_here, http://techiegeekuk.blogspot.com/2007/11/dual-boot-xp-and-ubuntu-710-via-bootini.html
<maco> dios_here: nm 0.7 has all its functionality anyway, so it was unneeded
<maco> madmartian: well which one does it say when it says 400?
<dios_here> maco, in my experience it had no functionatlity at all
<dios_here> Seveas, well whatever you call it technically.. my point is ubuntu and debian both fail to get me the IP i want
<madmartian> maco: It had just hit medibuntu non-free sources
<KillerOrca> dios_here, I had a way to get a static ip, I believe if you use the ifcongig command it will work
<plenky64> whats the best way to get a vm going for ubuntu, is there a netinstall iso? or should i get a DVD iso?
<maco> dios_here: it could connect to wep networks using intel 3945 wireless and nm couldnt. but it couldnt do dhcp, so i gave up and switched to command line for wep. but hey! turns out nm 0.7 on jaunty can do wep now...on like thr 3rd try...yay!
<histo> dios_here, that would use windows boot.ini to control the dual boot functionality. If the windows partition crashed you could just use a grub boot disk to get to linux. THe smae if you were using grub and the linux partition crashed.  Or you could pop in a windows cd and fixmbr of the windows partition to get windows back.
<Seveas> dios_here, well, if you say what you want I might be able to see what's going wrong. Are you setting a static IP or not? If so, where?
<dios_here> KillerOrca, if I kill all the ubuntu/gnome network programs and do things manually, then yeah of course
<maco> madmartian: ok so medibuntu.org is down. no biggie.
<maco> plenky64: what's teh host machine?
<madmartian> maco: thanks, i was worried my new local mirror had broken everything
<plenky64> vista 64
<hashbrowns> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet with my fresh ubuntu 8.10 amd64 install.  I can access file servers that are in my lan and I can access my router configuration page but I cannot go to pages like google.com.  Any ideas?
<LiLEndian> Hello all, I have this issue with my nautilus- can't figure out why, but whenever i try to run nautilus file browser, it just dies on me, a flick of the window, and poof! its gone.
<maco> plenky64: you can use a minimal install disk if you want net install, or you can use a regular ubuntu install disk
<dios_here> Seveas, right click on the network icon the right top corner on the panel, and go in sett8ings, and set a static ip and gateway and such.. click ok.. it just will continue using dhcp
<LiLEndian> The only time i can run it is when I run it from the computer icon on my desktop
<maco> plenky64: if you dont have any vm software yet, virtualbox.org is a free one
<plenky64> how big is the regular?
<Seveas> hashbrowns, either a default route is missing or your router is booing. Pastebin the output of the command: route -n
<plenky64> i have a licensed vmware workstation
<histo> dios_here, is that link what you were looking for?
<LiLEndian> the run command (/home/) doesnt work - nor does the gnome panel's places-> shortcut
<dios_here> histo, yes thanks man
<maco> plenky64: 700mb
<onx> plenky64, ~700MB
<LiLEndian> any ideas, anyone?
<histo> dios_here, yes your dhcp problem is a noted bug in intrepid
<plenky64> ok thats fine, as long as it aint 12gb like debian lol... thanks
<j-a-k-e> Just out of interest, can anyone recommend a music manager with replay gain support?
<hashbrowns> seveas: how am I going to get it there?
<histo> dios_here, you can use /etc/network/interfaces and get around that issue.
<dios_here> histo... no wonder... it is an annoying failure..
<maco> plenky64: er....debian's only 12gb if you donwload way too many of teh cds
<histo> dios_here, agreed. Its in the release notes.
<plenky64> yeah...
<maco> plenky64: the 20-cd-set is if you want to download the entire repository to disk
<Seveas> hashbrowns, hm, point taken. Is there a line in the output of that command starting with 0.0.0.0?
<maco> plenky64: you only need debian cd #1
<hashbrowns> seveas: yes
<plenky64> yeah, i settled for netinstall with that one
<Seveas> hashbrowns, ok, is the gateway (2nd part of that line) your router? and the Genmask 0.0.0.0 as well?
 * plenky64 thinks, 64 or 32 bit.. hrmph... think ill go 32 for now
<plenky64> not sure im ready for ubuntu 64 hehe
<archiee> hello
<hashbrowns> seveas: yes
<KillerOrca> If i install ubuntu to a new HDD, can I copy over my /home from an existing install if it is not on its own partition?
<histo> plenky64, please consult the sticky int he 64bit forums. if you aren't sure.  I'm running it and have been for some time.
<histo> plenky64, flash and everything else works just fine.
<dios_here> histo, has it been fixed in 8.10? bytheway I installed the newest debian yesterday and it has the same problem.. it will not work even if you manually edit interfaces
<plenky64> cool, good news
<maco> KillerOrca: yes
<Seveas> hashbrowns, ok, so the route is there. Guess 2: nat broken on the router. Try this: mtr google.com
<maco> dios_here: which is the newest debian?
<maco> dios_here: do you mean stable? because thats like a year and a half old
<dios_here> maco, 4.0release6
<Seveas> hashbrowns, where does that 'stop', last host entry in the list on the left side that's not 0.0.0.0 or questionmarks
<histo> dios_here, debian will work if you edit interfaces and disable network manager.  I'm not sure if that has been addressed in jaunty ask in #ubuntu+1
<archiee> has anyone here had any success installing ubuntu on a dell inspiron E1505
<KillerOrca> maybe an non-ubuntu specific question: does foxmarks addon in firefox work in ubuntu and windows equally?
<maco> archiee: that's the 15" silver laptop, right?
<histo> dios_here, ubuntu intrepid will work if you do the same. Let me check my settings because i9 have static here.
<archiee> yep
<maco> KillerOrca: believe so
<maco> archiee: ok then yes
<archiee> any issues?
<archiee> the live cd seems to work ok
<maco> archiee: on the 4 year old one i had, um, the volume buttons dont work. other than that, no
<histo> dios_here, yeah I edited the interfaces file and remove network manager from starting up.
<archiee> the wifi was ok ?
<hashbrowns> seveas: "mtr google.com" produced "Name or service not know: No such file or directory"
<maco> archiee: but the hardware involved changes nearly constantly. if the live cd works ok, you should be good
<archiee> cool
<maco> hashbrowns: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<archiee> thanks maco
<dios_here> histo, ok I see
<histo> dios_here, just run sudo update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove after you've made the changes to interfaces
<Seveas> hashbrowns, ah, so DNS is failing. Does /etc/resolv make sense (not empty, listing dns server that's probably your router)
<dios_here> histo, thanks
<Seveas> hashbrowns, ugh, no, I'm stupid
<histo> dios_here, its a bug in this version of nm
<blame> Hi. text on menus on certain software (twinkle, konversation and others) disappears. I cannot see the menus how can I assess and fix the problem?
<hashbrowns> seveas: how do I check that?
<dios_here> histo, yes that makes sense
<Seveas> hashbrowns, it means mtr is not installed
<KillerOrca> does /home include specific settings and apps installed?  I have torrentflux and other things configured now and completely forgot how I did them
<maco> KillerOrca: yes
<histo> KillerOrca, yes they are hiden files starting with a .
<hashbrowns> seveas: well "mtr google.com" took quite a while to spit that out ~45 secs or so
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<maco> KillerOrca: but!
<Seveas> hashbrowns, try this: tracepath google.com
<maco> KillerOrca: if you have thing on your panel that arent installed by default, youll get errors in gnome tilyou install them
<histo> KillerOrca, you can hit ctrl+h to show them in a file browser window or "ls -a" in a terminal to see all the hidden files and folders in your ~
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i prevent syslog to write the disk in every x seconds?
<CapaH> Can someone tell me what port bind9 needs to have open in order to work? I am trying to dig @a dns server - and it is not responding on that port. What port is it?
<MetaMorfoziS> I have added "-" before every related line
<MetaMorfoziS> but the problem is still exists...
<Seveas> CapaH, tcp and upd port 53
<Igramul> CapaH, 53
<maco> KillerOrca: i suggest using "dpkg --get-selections >> packages.list" on the old machine and "dpkg --set-selections < packages.list" on the new machine, then install and run "sudo dselect" and tell it to install. itll reinstall everything you had before. do that from a terminal before logging into gnome
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, are you sure nothing else is being logged.
<KillerOrca> maco, what about things like window managers and stuff? I messsed around with blackbox and am still using it
<Seveas> CapaH, udp is tried first, tcp as fallback and for large queries (such as AXFR requests)
<CapaH> thank you Seveas
<hashbrowns> seveas: "tracepath google.com" produced "gethostbyname2: Unknown host"
<maco> KillerOrca: whatver you have set to run by default when you login ought to be installed when you first login if you want to avoid errors
<histo> KillerOrca, Do you have a seperate home partitioin? if you are talking about reinstalling that is the way to go.
<histo> !seperatehome | KillerOrca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seperatehome
<Seveas> hashbrowns, ok, so DNS really is broken :)
<maco> histo: s/he's copying /home to a new computer
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<KillerOrca> no it isn't separate
<Igramul> hashbrowns, You have a problem with name resolution. Check /etc/resolv.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> histo > i've used btrace to check it, and i have stopped x during the tests. kjournald, swapper and pdflush was the names of the processes that started the write, and i found out that if i stop sysklogd then my disk can sleep for minutes...
<Seveas> hashbrowns, Does /etc/resolv make sense (not empty, listing dns server that's probably your router)
<histo> !home | KillerOrca
<ubottu> KillerOrca: please see above
<KillerOrca> I want to move to a larger HDD
<hashbrowns> seveas: how do I check that?
<maco> Seveas: /etc/resolv.conf i think you mean
<Seveas> hashbrowns, cat /etc/resolv.conf (thanks maco!)
<maco> KillerOrca: yeah its fine just listen
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, well what exactly do you want ot accomplish have syslog running but not write to disk?
<maco> KillerOrca: that dpkg stuff i said will make whats installed on the new one match what was on the old one
<MetaMorfoziS> histo > not write in every few seconds...
<mint_> one question, what is safer to make online transfers, firefox or opera?
<onetinsoldier> hey guys, know where i might get 'kdebase-kio-plugins' for intrepid? i wonder if could i use the one for hardy? i'd like to install this package and the only thing that's missing is the kdebase-kio-plugins but i wonder what depends it has --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/knights
<MetaMorfoziS> so yes...
<KillerOrca> maco what about the configurations I've made, how do I keep those?
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, Well you may want to find otu what its writing.
<CapaH> Strange, ok 53 IS open - and I can telnet to port 53 from the remote comp I am doing the dig from. However, I get this: connection timed out; no servers could be reached <-- Any ideas? I can run dig @localhost domain.com with no issues.
<Seveas> mint_, no difference. Though firefox by default has phishing filters built in, don't know about opera
<hashbrowns> seveas: well it isnt pointing to my router but looks like the comcast dns servers which seems right since unfortunately im a comcast customer.
<maco> KillerOrca: if theyre for your user, they are in your home directory
<maco> KillerOrca: if they're for the system, theyre in /etc
<Seveas> CapaH, tcp and udp are open? bind9 isn't listening on just 127.0.0.1?
<MetaMorfoziS> how? And if i have added dash to every line's start, then why it writes anything?
<maco> hashbrowns: can you ping the dns server?
<Seveas> hashbrowns, can you ping the ip addresses listed in that file?
<Seveas> maco, stop beating me!
<CapaH> Seveas: Yes becuase I can telnet from the remote comp to port 53
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, cat /var/log/syslog is anything being timestamped in there ever few seconds?
<hashbrowns> maco: how would I check that?
<mint_> Seveas_: ok, thanks
<hashbrowns> seveas: same question
<maco> hashbrowns: type "ping" followed by the ip address
<maco> Seveas: i win?
<Seveas> hashbrowns, ping 1.2.3.4 (replace 1.2.3.4 by the dns server you found)
<Seveas> hashbrowns, hit ctrl+c to stop the pinging
<MetaMorfoziS> histo > i don't know, i have on cron script that runs in every minutes (fan speed controller, did not writes anything)
<Pe3k> hello, is it possible to find out size of package which I am going to install? (including dependencies)
<maco> Pe3k: itll tell you before it asks you to confirm installation
<MetaMorfoziS> And i have "-" before the syslog and the cronjob's logfile's too in syslog.conf
<Seveas> Pe3k, yes, apt-get -s install foo (-s means simulate, so it won't download and install)
<Pe3k> thanks
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, try checking "cat /proc/sys/vm/block_dump"
<CapaH> Seveas, : Take a look at this pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1294444 <-- result of the dig
<KillerOrca> Is there a good existing script out there that rips DVDs to HDD when you insert them?
<MetaMorfoziS> 0
<utremifasola> how do i install a package?
<utremifasola> (manually)
<Seveas> Pe3k, err, scratch my answer. -s doesn't show size either. Try what maco said. Just run the install command and it'll tell you
<MetaMorfoziS> utremifasola > dpkg -i yourpkg.deb
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo*
<utremifasola> it's source MetaBot
<utremifasola> MetaMorfoziS, i mean
<utremifasola> :)
<utremifasola> sorry MetaBot
<wayne> hey im new to linux how do i install java and flash player?
<FloodBot1> utremifasola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pe3k> Seveas:ok
<maco> wayne: to gt those and codecs and fonts... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MetaMorfoziS> histo > it's 0, what does it mean?
<KillerOrca> Is there a good existing script out there that rips DVDs to HDD when you insert them?
<wayne> maco what does that mean exactly lol
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833301
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you!
<hashbrowns> seveas: how long should it take normally? It never gave me back the prompt and ive been sitting at it for ~1min
<dios_here> utremifasola, tar zxf source.tar.gz ; cd source/ ; ./configure ; make install
<ttyX> I have a couple of questions if anyone is willing to answer
<hashbrowns> seveas: only spat out one line too
<utremifasola> thanks di
<utremifasola> dios_here,
<maco> wayne: if you type that command into a terminal, itll pull in java, flash, stuff for playing mp3s and dvds and wmv and all the other types of audio/video you can think of
<dios_here> utremifasola np
<Seveas> hashbrowns, that means the dns server is failing. it should take no more than a few seconds.
<Seveas> hashbrowns, can you do: tracepath -n 1.2.3.4 (again replace that 1.2.3.4) and see where that stops?
<hashbrowns> seveas: okay just hit ctrl+c and 229 pakets sent 0 returned
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, near the end of that thread he found the problem to be with a dvdrw drive he recently installed.
<ttyX> why are there old version of packages in the lts repo?
<ttyX> I mean there's no 2.6.27 kernel n all
<KillerOrca> is there a good app for ripping DVDs reliably?
<maco> hashbrowns: try editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> histo > it's an eeepc (without any optical rom) :-) But i will check that
<hashbrowns> seveas: there are three different nameserver entries in cat /etc/resolv.conf should I check them all?
<maco> hashbrowns: add "prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222;" then redo your dhclient to make it use OpenDNS
<Seveas> hashbrowns, the more info, the better
<histo> MetaMorfoziS, well the person helping him also offers other suggestions. But you may want to try searching the forums for your problem. I'm not currently experiencing it.
<Seveas> maco, opendns sucks. And won't help if it's a routing or NAT problem after all :)
<maco> Seveas: true. but it will help if the dns server is down :P
<maco> Seveas: and it doesnt really suck...
<kop> automount can get confusing in ubuntu , ie; type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<Seveas> maco, using dns for content filtering is just security by obscurity. And the extra TLD's are useless unless everybody uses them
<histo> Seveas, whats the problem with opendns ? I use it and its faster than my isp's dns servers.
<maco> Seveas: opendns doesnt do the extra TLDs
<hashbrowns> seveas: well if the dns servers were down I dont think this machine would be up. This machine and the other machine that is having problems are both on the same lan. Unless of course I'm an idiot and dont know what im talking about which may very well be the case.
<Seveas> maco, ah, then I have my facts mixed up. Sorry
<maco> Seveas: at least i dont think....pretty sure that's a different one
<wayne> maco im having trouble with the terminal like entering the password
<maco> wayne: type it and hit enter. its not supposed to show anything
<MetaMorfoziS> histo > okay. I have checked smatctl -a, and i have found that my load_cycles is pretty high. My hdd is lived down it's life's 30% under 64 days. (it's load cycle is at 162000 and the manual says the max is about 600k)
<Seveas> hashbrowns, no, you make perfect sense unfortunately. Is the router perhaps a comcast box that only allows a limited number of machines to access the internet?
<kop> hashbrowns, your not alone on the ID10T front , not that it will make you feel any better
<maco> Seveas: opendns does do content filtering if you have an account and whatnot and set it up. i just use it so if some malware changes the dns settings on the router, i'm safe
<Seveas> maco, if malware manages to change your router settings, 'safe' is not what I would call your situation...
<Seveas> no matter which dns box you use
<kop> < --- vi /etc/fstab and cross fingers ....
<hashbrowns> seveas: that tracepath you told me to do, the first line returned name-desktop.local (192.168.0.3)    0.106ms pmtu 1500 and the rest of the lines were no reply
<utremifasola> i'm trying to install zsnes on linux and when i run ./config i get the error message "The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found"
<maco> Seveas: well if im at a coffee shop and some jagoff with windows or mac installs "codecs" that alter dns settings on the router (yes, there is a known "codec" installer that does this...not really a codec), im not getting dns from that routr then
<histo> Seveas, what problems have you had with open dns? Or do you know of a better solution for alternative dns server.
<utremifasola> but i have libsdl installed
<Seveas> hashbrowns, that means it cannot even access the router. You said you could access it before, didn't you? Can you check that again?
<rabidweezle> utremifasola, isn't there a znes deb on getdeb?
<maco> utremifasola: libsdl-dev too?
<Peddy> The process 'Xorg' is taking up 50% CPU, even after a reboot, anyone know what may cause this to happen?
<Seveas> histo, I run bind on my kitchen server :)
<hashbrowns> seveas: and the router is a netgear router.  It worked before when I had like ubuntu 7.10 installed right out of the box but now it doesnt for some reason.  the modem though, is a comcast provided one.  Motorola surfboard something or another
<maco> Peddy: compiz
<utremifasola> rabidweezle, but the sound does not work using that package.  i was advised to install it from source
<rabidweezle> also try to install all the sdl-dev packages
<rabidweezle> as in the -dev ones
<rabidweezle> you need dev packages to compile it into apps
<Seveas> maco, openvpn ftw :) (I *always* tunnel to home when abroad)
<Peddy> maco: Even when I use Metacity instead, it's still that high.
<utremifasola> ok :)
<maco> Seveas: true... though my tunneling is usually to my school
<kop> Peddy, what proc ?
<Peddy> kop, Xorg
<hashbrowns> seveas:  I just opened up firefox and pointed it to 192.168.0.1 (my router) and entered my password and username and it took me to the router configuration page so I assume I can access it.
<rabidweezle> so you should in total have like sudo apt-get install libsdl-dev sdl-mixer-dev sdl-whatever-dev
<maco> Seveas: cosí doesn't allow tunneling however. yet for some reason their Terms of Use thing says "this is not encrypted and is thus not secure. we recommend using a vpn" and then they block protocol 51!
<rabidweezle> I'd grab em all
<kop> Peddy, should have been more specific , what processor ?
<Seveas> maco, protocol 51? ipsec?
<maco> Seveas: yes
<utremifasola> this is the first program i've compiled in a looooong time
<rabidweezle> do you have all the x dev packages too?
<Seveas> maco, ipsec+nat usually doesn't work well. Try an ssl vpn such as openvpn
<Peddy> kop, I thought you meant process, I have an Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.6GHz
<Seveas> (most of these hotspots are nat)
<maco> Seveas: can't. my school uses ipsec and cisco vpn. it works fine from all cafés except cosí because they're deep-packet-filtering jagoffs
<hashbrowns> seveas: so what should I do now?
<Seveas> ah. cisco. They have an ssl vpn solution too :)
<Peddy> kop, I realize my question was really vague, but there's no other way of explaining it :P
<KalEl> hi... i'm going to buy a new external hard disk for the ubuntu desktop. should i buy maxtor or seagate?
<rabidweezle> I know when I compile stuff I gotta grab a messload of library dev packages and xorg, and ogg, zlib, sdl, mesa, glut.... etc
<maco> Seveas: not exposed at my school though :P
<Seveas> hashbrowns, I really have no idea. Is there perhaps a firewall on your pc? Or one on the router that doesn't like your IP address?
<Seveas> maco, ah well, it's better than crappy juniper vpn anyway :)
<maco> KalEl: which one is on sale at your local computer store?
<KalEl> maco: both... but maxtor is cheaper
<maco> KalEl: so go with that :P
<kop> Peddy,  does seem high as I am using a dual PIII @930 and 1g ram I see only 10 -13% with full boat compiz on two xservers (dual head )
<KalEl> ok thanks
<maco> KalEl: people say "oh X is the best hdd manufacturer" but it varies from year to year...
<KalEl> i never bought hard disk before so i don't know about any brand
<hashbrowns> seveas: does the ubuntu CD come installed with a firewall? I just did a fresh install and havent changed anything yet.
<maco> KalEl: its only in hindsight that you really see who did best which year with which models
<KalEl> i see... thanks
<Peddy> kop, when you use the command 'top', how much CPU usage does Xorg have?
<KalEl> it's a 1 tb hard disk
<Seveas> hashbrowns, no firewall then.
<maco> KalEl: wowie!
<kop> KalEl, year to year and size and interface and manufacturer and ... :-)
<itai-michaelson> hi there - my USB stopped working on hardy - that is hardy doesn't recognise any usb devices anymore
<KalEl> :)
<knut_> hi, i get an mpd error when i want to install something via synaptic
<kop> Peddy, 10 -13% cpu
<histo> Seveas, can I pm you?
<rabidweezle> anyone experiencing some strangeness after the upgrade to intrepid/
<KalEl> maxtor is cheaper by 24%, only Rs. 6250. so then i will go with that... thanks!
<bonhoffer> i am trying to install netbeans 6.5 on ubuntu and the install.sh didn't put a binary in my path -- where should i put a symbolic link to the executable?
<bonhoffer> /usr/bin ?
<Seveas> histo, you can but in 20 seconds I'm gone, have to do some shopping.
<histo> Seveas, k
<maco> bonhoffer: /usr/local/bin for things installed not-from-repos usually
<maco> Seveas: bye bye
<bonhoffer> o.k. thanks
<hashbrowns> seveas: I also have static routes to the two ethernet ports on that computer so I don't see why the router would be blocking this computer or anything.
<kop> Peddy, compiz is another 10% but firefox is a real whore @ 48%
<Seveas> maco, the convention is /opt for 3rp party packaged things and /usr/local for 'sysadmin installed' things like with make install :)
<maco> Seveas: few things ever use /opt though
<Seveas> maco, most things that use it annoy me. (commercial virusscanners at $work)
<maco> Seveas: OOo 3 packages?
<pikario> how can i stop windows from docking/sticking to the edge of the screen?
 * Seveas off, bbl
<maco> rabidweezle: you mean like OOo 2.4 in Intrepid displaying things differently than OOo 2.4 in Hardy does?
<wayne> maco what do i do when it comes up with package configuration
<kop> Seveas, the unsupported Matrox driver .... uses /opt
<maco> pikario: install compizconfig-settings-manager and then in it go to Wobbly Windows and disable sticking
<hashbrowns> seveas, maco: do you guys have any other ideas as to how to fix my problem?
<maco> wayne: what?
<maco> hashbrowns: nope
<bonhoffer> maco, huh, i typed  sudo ln -s netbeans /usr/local/bin/netbeans (from my netbeans bin directory) but netbeans in bash returns bash: netbeans: command not found
<maco> wayne: hashbrowns reboot?
<maco> bonhoffer: absolute path
<maco> hashbrowns: maybe reboot
<maco> wayne: sorry
<maco> wayne: is it asking you something?
<bonhoffer> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8 2008-12-27 04:55 netbeans -> netbeans
<wayne> maco after you told me to type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bonhoffer> maco, got it
<wayne> now its comes up with package configuartion
<wayne> and no its not asking me anything i dont think
<maco> wayne: it downloaded them all right? so now it's doing the actual install
<kop> Peddy, I have no real answer for you other than it seems like a valid question 40+% cpu for Xorg is high
<wayne> mmk
<onetinsoldier> bonhoffer: is that a java app?
<maco> onetinsoldier: yes
<Peddy> kop I'm going to try on another account and Gnome safe mode etc. Thanks for your help.
<maco> onetinsoldier: its like eclipse
<bonhoffer> netbeans -- yes
<kop> Peddy, possibly /j #xorg :-) ??
<pikario> where is wobbly windows?
<pikario> in compizconfig
<rabidweezle> maco, among other things yes
<rabidweezle> strange freeze ups...
<onetinsoldier> bonhoffer: bash won't work on it the... you need java command
<onetinsoldier> then8
<maco> pikario: under Effects
<bonhoffer> onetinsoldier, it has a bash executable -- i can run it from its bin directory
<bonhoffer> just fine
<E-XtraCt> when I press on the num keys and the num lock turn on the mouse pointer is moving by the number direction instead of writing the numbers, how can I fix it ?
<onetinsoldier> bonhoffer: oh, hmmm
<maco> rabidweezle: kernel panics or just thngs getting slow and all the apps freezing up for 30 seconds at a time?
<rabidweezle> firefox freezes...
<rabidweezle> x crashes
<mchelen1> what is the qt gtk adapter called?
<maco> rabidweezle: yeah im told 2.6.27 is just crappy at resource allocation
<rabidweezle> and full kernel crashes
<onetinsoldier> bonhoffer: you mean your wondering why you have to actually go into /usr/local/bin to be able to run it?
<wayne> maco do i have to restart now?
<maco> rabidweezle: i get the everything slowing and freezing thing in intrepid and jaunty
<maco> wayne: no
<rabidweezle> I mean at one point, bluetooth applet was using over a gig of ram
<maco> wayne: just use whatever you want
<pikario> lol my windows are wobbly now
<rabidweezle> a gig of ram for an applet?!
<rabidweezle> O_O
<bonhoffer> no -- initially, i was wondering where i should put the executable in my path
<onetinsoldier> bonhoffer: ok, i see
<bonhoffer> all working well now
<rabidweezle> and my laptop don't even have bluetooth
<onetinsoldier> cool
<maco> rabidweezle: as far as kernel panics, not sure why you're getting those. likely a specific driver
<CapaH> I am trying to set up bind dns... I have created all the zone files/etc - I can run dig @localhost <domain> and it works fine. I can telnet to port 53 and it works fine. However, when I look at daemon.log I see: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953 -- seemingly it is listening on localhost but other ips... Any ideas?
<rabidweezle> probly
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle, You should file a bug report, it's obviously a memory leak
<kop> pikario, better than the opposite my windows are stable and I'm wobbly
<maco> rabidweezle: sys / admin / services ...disabl bluetooth :P
<rabidweezle> I did
<rabidweezle> ^_^
<kop> pikario, might have something to do w/ scotch
<Peddy> kop, what temperature does your CPU average at?
<maco> Peddy: if you disable compiz, does your Xorg usage go down?
<hashbrowns> seveas: any other ideas?
<maco> hashbrowns: he's afk
<Peddy> maco: Nope, if by disable compiz you mean metacity --replace
<Peddy> maco, what temperature does your CPU average at?
<maco> Peddy: right...
<rabidweezle> anyone here have a dell latitude c610?
<hashbrowns> maco: oh, okay. Thanks
<Peddy> maco: under average load
<maco> Peddy: um...it averages at "warmer than skin temperature"
<hashbrowns> maco: reboot didn't change anything though... :(
<maco> Peddy: i dont have lm-sensors installed
<maco> hashbrowns: hey i ran out of ideas. i went into windows-troubleshooting-mode :P
<maco> hashbrowns: oh wait
<Peddy> okey maco :D
<maco> hashbrowns: did a mouse chew through your cat5?
<Peddy> wbu kop?
<maco> hashbrowns: or your cat?
<rabidweezle> after I made a script to keep slamming my laptop with i8kfan 2 2 every 10 seconds my laptop runs at 35c at all times now
<hashbrowns> maco: no, least I dont think so.  I can still access other file servers on my lan
<maco> hashbrowns: er...did your cat chew through your cat5? not "did a mouse chew through your cat?" :P
<jim_p> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hashbrowns> maco: i just cant get out of my lan onto the internet
<kop> Peddy, -122.16541 x 47.14801
<Peddy> 47 at full load?
<maco> hashbrowns: i thought you couldnt reach your router eithr
<kop> ok I have a "real" question - is there an easy way to determine cpu temp other than going to the bios ?
<utremifasola> ok i loaded a .mp3 file in audacious and it's not playing what can i do to correct this?
<hashbrowns> maco: no I can get to it. At least the configuration pages on it.
<maco> hashbrowns: oh ok
<E-XtraCt> when I press on the num keys and the num lock turn on the mouse pointer is moving by the number direction instead of writing the numbers, how can I fix it ?
<maco> hashbrowns: well im out of ideas, and its after 5am here, so i'm going to sleep
<hashbrowns> maco: do you think its something shady on comcast's end?
<maco> E-XtraCt: try turning off num lock.the light might jut be wrong
<E-XtraCt> maco, nope it's OK
<rabidweezle> if I wanted to setup my .bashrc with fortune | cowsay, how would I do that so as soon as I logged into console it would do that?
<utremifasola> i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed but it won't play :<
<mario> it!
<mario> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rabidweezle> !.bashrc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc
<kop> Peddy, wth install gkrellm (another resource whore) and board 24.2C proc1 - 45C proc2 - 40C
<iklmn> how to change my ip addrees when i use irc ?
<Peddy> ah
<Peddy> kop, my ambient temperature is really hot as well ATM
<kippy> iklmn, you can try TOR network to mask your IP
<iklmn> kippy, is it working with irc ?
<kop> Peddy, not to bad as my fan noise is only outstripped by my 10k scsi's
<bazhang> !cloak > iklmn
<ubottu> iklmn, please see my private message
<Peddy> hahaha kop
<kippy> iklmn, yes you would have to set your IRC client to use TOR
<bazhang> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> kippy, not on freenode largely though
<Peddy> kop, how do you mean, 10k?
<kippy> bazhang, ok :)
<mgsloan> hey.. I'm currently using ubuntu via wubi, and i'm afraid i've set my partition too low
<kop> Peddy,  PM
<mgsloan> is it possible to exoand my wubi file?
<kurisutofuaa> anyone know how to reset vlc to the default video setting through the CLI?
<wayne> maco i copied that command into the terminal for java and flash player and its not working?
<nbeebo_> whys this? http://www.2shared.com/file/4528438/12e18225/Screenshot-Image_Burning_Setup.html
<kippy> I have a problem with Ubuntu boot, if I boot it normally the whole of progress bar loads and then there is no gdm just a black screen, however if i boot using recovery mode and then when recovey menu comes up i simple choose boot normally, then it boots ok. any suggestions what the problem could be?
<wayne> hey how do i install java and flash player?
<wayne> im new to linux
<Gnea> !java | wayne
<ubottu> wayne: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gnea> !flash | wayne
<ubottu> wayne: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wayne> ubottu someone gave me something to put in the terminal which i did
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kippy> wayne, just go to system>administration>synaptic package manager, search for what you want to install, mark it and apply
<pikario> hi, can i use /etc/network/interfaces to automatically connect to a wireless network?
<kippy> yes wayne, ubottu is the bot, it's not human, people use it to provide newcomers some information
<guestguestnew> i need networking help
<guestguestnew> if anyone has the time pls PM me
<Restos> +
<hateball> !ask | guestguestnew
<ubottu> guestguestnew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Broly> what is the ubuntu chat channel?
<Jtuxin> hum
<wayne> kippy when i did that this came up. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wayne> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<hateball> !ot | Broly
<ubottu> Broly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Broly> thanks hateball
<janczech> heh
<guestguestnew> can somebody pls help me. i connected a router to a router. the PCs connected to the router have an internet connection but i can't get synergy or giver to work
<pikario> wayne
<wayne> yeah?
<rabidweezle> ugh, is there a way to fix a laptop hinge?
<pikario> wayne, sudo apt-get sun-java6-jdk
<pikario> wayne, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<pikario> *
<pikario> i need to go to bed
<rabidweezle> I got this dell latitude 610 when I got out of the army in 07, and the hinge just snapped
<phnom> rabidweezle, sudo aptitude reinstall hinge?
<rabidweezle> mebbe lol
<rabidweezle> I'm thinking maybe a hot glue gun
<rabidweezle> is hotglue conductive/
<rabidweezle> ?*
<wayne> pikario i put that in the terminal and this came up again- E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rabidweezle> hrm, says on liquid nails site that some plastics can't be bonded with any type of glue :(
<CaptainMorgan> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kippy> wayne, just run dpkg --configure -a and let it do what it says
<kippy> and then you can use the apt-get or the synaptic package manager
<pikario> so sudo dpkg --configure -a
<balleyne> I am missing /lib/modules/my-kernel/build/ -- what package do I need to install to get this?
<wayne> umm this came up kippy- requested operation requires superuser privilege
<CapaH> Can anyone here tell me why I am able to telnet to port 53 on a machine, but dig @that_ip_address fails? I have set up allow-query { any; }  listen-on { any; } ?
<jemark> i've installed the latest fresh 2.6.28 kernel and my x3100 video performance improved a bit :)
<pikario> wayne, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pikario> sudo = superuser privilege
<kuperick> is there a way I can sandbox a known unreliable process?
<kippy> yes wayne, as pikario said, use sudo dpkg --configure -a and then type in your password when it asks for, it will not echo back your password so just type it and press enter
<kuperick> I have a bloody package on my system that cuts out sometime, I'd like to ensure that it cannot take down the system (and then log what happened)
<kuperick> is there such a process sandboxing system besides a whole virtual machine?
<kippy> kuperick, look into SELinux
<kuperick> kippy, ok, so in this distro, does it use something to sandbox processes?
<lozzaaa> quick question: where do i set 4 virtual desktops in 8.10?
<lozzaaa> my cube is rather flat :/
<kuperick> lozzaaa, add fusion icon and compiz advance settings - you can then load the cube icon, right click, settings, and change it all there
<lozzaaa> aha
<kuperick> yes, 8.10 defaults with a flat cube,  what the point, I know...
<kippy> kuperick, it is not a distro but more of an approach to enhance the security of your linux system, It is Security Enhanced Linux and it goes further than the traditional unix file permissions to enhance security. You can create whitelists and blacklists allowing access to particular files and resources. I have no practical experience with it but acc to your situation I think this is what you need
<mib_lhfram> how can i use apt-get to get wicd
<kuperick> lozzaaa, you need two packages - the advanced settings, and fusion icon
<lozzaaa> thanks :)
<kibibyte> hi
<kuperick> kippy, no, I don't need enhanced security - I don't care if it rages rampant on my disk, I just want to sandbox memory access and stop it from 'taking down' my system
<kuperick> kippy, this has nothing to do with security
<aboSamoor> how can I search for file in packages ?
<kibibyte> i see process runing npviewr.bin and it uses 14 % CPU can you tell me what is it?
<kibibyte> i see process runing npviewer.bin and it uses 14 % CPU can you tell me what is it?
<Starnestommy> kibibyte: that npviewer.bin is flash
<kuperick> I with there was a sandbox shell or something
<kippy> kuperick, yeah i get it but it will allow sandboxing as well as far as i know
<kibibyte> Starnestommy, how come
<kuperick> kippy, no, I googled, found nothing about it
<kuperick> and sandboxing isn't simple.... I need to run a process as if virtual, but with normal access - how does the sandbox know which access it will do that will crash the system (basically, why can a process take down my system?)
<kippy> kuperick, okay sorry mate. I had read about it on ubuntu wiki
<kuperick> no worries, just discussing
<bas_kam> i want to update openoffice from 2.4.1 to 3.0, but in synapic this pkg is absent. on oo site i can get deb or rpm pkg - what better?
<kuperick> but, I am not root, so why can this process run away like that? it isn't predictable, so I can't run certain tests
<balleyne> bas_kam: deb definitely better, rpm is for red hat based systems
<jigp> hello how to creat a directory listing? so that my friends can see all my files using http://123.456.7.8:port
<kibibyte> red hat is shit
<kibibyte> its like windows
<balleyne> jigp: you could just use Apache if you want them visible via http in a browser? There are probably more sophisticated options though
<guestguestnew> i have two PC's one with ubuntu, one with openSUSE. the ubuntu one sees the opensuse PC. but the opensuse PC does not see ubuntu
<balleyne> anyone know what package I need to get stuff in my /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/ directory?
<jigp> balleyne : I want them to see my files and also they can download php files.and also I can hide some important files so that they can't see it..
<histo> What port does dns use?
<jigp> balleyne : I have apache installed.and when I tried to visit my files using http:// all I can see is a txt like "it works"
<histo> ahh nvm 53
<jigp> histo : 53 udp
<balleyne> jigp: ah, yeah, so there's an index.html in /var/www/ or something -- if you delete or rename that file, it'll display the directory listing
<balleyne> jigp: Apache provides a default index file, it's only in the absence of an index file that Apache displays a directory listing
<jigp> balleyne : http://192.168.0.8/ "it says IT works! "
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> /var/www/html/ i think.
<feng> my cpu usage is very high, one up to 100% when run nothing, cpu is tl58, amd64 x 2 1.9M , does anyone have the same problem?
<harlemdavvey> hey guys hello everyone
<jigp> balleyne : it says "it works!" but I don't see my home directory files or parent directory or index directory
<harlemdavvey> can someone help me with the XFCE desktop environment???
<histo> jigp, default apache is /var/www
<aboSamoor> usually I try to search for style file in latex, but I am not sure in what package it is and it is not included in the name or description of any package, how can I search for a file in my repository ?
<jigp> histo : what to do with /var/www?
<balleyne> jigp: Right, so that "it works" is coming from an index.html file that Apache has, probably /var/www/index.html -- you need to rename or delete that file before you'll get a directory listing
<histo> jigp, thats the default location for your html files with apache.  What are you trying to accomplish exactly
<histo> jigp, nvm I just saw your first message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> wouldnt you change the directory in httpd.conf ?
<jigp> balleyne : ok I saw it in /var/www the "index.html" delete it?
<histo> jigp, you need to edit your apache configuration to share your home
<dr_willis> setting up user personal web pages ia a httpd conf setting I thought, :)
<balleyne> jigp: even when you do that though, it'll just give you a directory listing of that directory (/var/www/) -- so you'd put the files you'd want to share in there, or create a symlink or something
<harlemdavvey> does someone have an idea on how to launch a terminal by shortcut on the xfce desktop environment????
<balleyne> jigp: Yeah, you can delete it, or just rename it if you want
<histo> jigp, then you could http://whatver/jigp  to see your homedirectory files
<histo> jigp, err http://****/~jigp
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey,   make a launcher that launches gnome-terminal or whatever terminal app you want. I forget how xfce makes launchers..  some right click menu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kd3 is the name of the burning software right?
<histo> jigp, follow the directions here http://dollarunderscore.wordpress.com/2007/05/19/local-directories-with-apache-on-ubuntu-704/ I'm assuming thats what you want ot do
<balleyne> anyone know what package I need to install for /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build to be created?
<jigp> balleyne histo dr_willis thanks
<dr_willis> CoUrPsE|DeAd,  i use 'k3b' under kde. :)
<jigp> histo : but im using ubuntu kde 8.04
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ahh, k3b, ta.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<histo> jigp, thats okay those directions still apply if thats what you want to do.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> But im using gnome, any good software for gnome?
<histo> CoUrPsE|DeAd, you can use kde apps in gnome
<harlemdavvey1> could someone help me with my xfce desktop environment please??? 1- i would like to know how to launch the terminal by shortcut  2-i would like to know how to stop applications from working
<dr_willis> CoUrPsE|DeAd,  theres burning apps for gnome.. or use k3b..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> thought so.
<harlemdavvey1> could someone help me with my xfce desktop environment please??? 1- i would like to know how to launch the terminal by shortcut  2-i would like to know how to stop applications from working
<histo> !bets | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<harlemdavvey1> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bets
<harlemdavvey1> could someone help me with my xfce desktop environment please??? 1- i would like to know how to launch the terminal by shortcut  2-i would like to know how to stop applications from working?
<jigp> this is nice tutorial histo. how about if I publish it to the net so that my friends can saw my php coded files like www.myip.com/~jigpe
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i'm right.
<histo> !best | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> didnt ask for best, :P
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey you have looked at the xfce docs/homepage/guides? its not too hard a desktop to figure out for #1.. and for #2 - your question is a bit vague
<histo> jigp, yes.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ask for good. Brasero just made frisbiees.
<histo> jigp, or you could just put them in /var/www right now and they could see them at http://www.myip.com
<jigp> CoUrPsE|DeAd : http://www.google.com.ph/search?q=software+for+gnome&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<jigp> histo thanks :)
<harlemdavvey1> hey i really cannot figure out how to launch  a terminal by shortcut
<histo> jigp, those directions are for setting up a directory in your home that is shared on the webserver via username like www.myip.com/~jigp
<histo> jigp, default set up is to just have the /var/www folder hold all the html docs so that www.myip.com just looks in /var/www on your computer.
<balleyne> harlemdavvey1: have you tried right-clicking on the XFCE panel and adding a launcher?
<jigp> CoUrPsE|DeAd : I use gnome brasero in kde desktop.works fine.
<dr_willis> CoUrPsE|DeAd,  most all of the burnign apps are just front ends to the same identical backend cli tools...
<harlemdavvey1> no, i just want to shortcut with my keyboards
<harlemdavvey1> keyboard
<harlemdavvey1> not from desktop
<jigp> histo : I cannot delete the "index.html" using mouse right click..should be root or something
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm k, so i need to be fixing something else then, thanks guys.
<jigp> histo thanks for this http://dollarunderscore.wordpress.com/2007/05/19/local-directories-with-apache-on-ubuntu-704/ .. very nice step by step course
<histo> jigp, you can use sudo to delete files in /var/www
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Isnt renaming to -bak a better idea?
<quickdev> Hey
<jigp> histo : after deleting it I will copy and paste the files in /var/www right?
<jigp> histo : no more coding?
<histo> jigp, if you need root access to a /var/www in a file browser you can gksu nautilus
<dr_willis> jigp,  for 'system' level alterations of files and stuff.. you MUST do so as the root user with sudo. or other ways..  be VERY VERY carefull with  rinning the file manager as root.
<histo> jigp, you need to use sudo to put files in /var/www also.   The alternative is the directions in the link were you can edit the public_html in your home wiht out issues.
<dr_willis> jigp,  i would suggest learning how to do root type tasks from the CLI. Much safer
<szymo> wow
<shiMMer> i cant run swscanner..got an error=[SIOCSIWMODE] 1: Operation not permitted
<jigp> jigp@jigp:~$ gksu nautilus
<jigp> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<jigp> ** (nautilus:10752): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<jigp> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<szymo> witaj
<FloodBot1> jigp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<szymo> o kurwa
<sabgenton> !country code
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about country code
<quickdev> I've got problems with a Radeon X1900 and fglrx. The whole system freezes some minutes after booting. I read through the Ubuntu wiki and it told me to use agplock = 0, but dmesg prints "[fglrx:drm_parse_option] *ERROR* "agplock" is not a valid option". I tried both, manual fglrx install and the repository packages. Why is agplock invalid? Wrong fglrx version? (tried the newest)
<sabgenton> where can I get a list of valid contry codes for the apt sources list
<jigp> thank you guys
<AMDMutant> jigp: optionally you chan chgrp with +w
<jigp> AMDMutant what's the use of that chan chgrp with +w?
<sabgenton> gb = great britian
<sabgenton> etc
<xorand> Someone please help.  I've managed to cause my toolbars to disappear on boot up.  I'm using 8.10.  The last thing that I did, I uninstalled evolution :( . I connect via 3G and am chatting via win xp atm.  Could someone tell me what to do to restore Ubuntu 8.10?  I've tried safe mode - it doesn't work.  I think if I could connect via command line 3G, I could re-install evolution.  I don't know how to connect to my 3G via command line
<isle85> Hi, Need help to build a debian/watch file please
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> heavy cristmas and metal new year :)
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> can some1 help me
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i cant hear sound
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> on more than 1 app
<Noxz> Is there a specific channel for webcam help? I get poisitive input if I 'cat /dev/video0' like covering it up with my hand, and moving it around in light. but no webcam apps detect this data, some of them even crash, gstreamer-properties crash if v4l is selected, not v4l2 which says 'could not negotiate format'
<CapaH> Can someone please tell me what port PING uses to ping? I need to 'allow' ping requests.. ? I need to enable that port.
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, killall pulseaudio
<vishnu> problem after ubuntu8.10 installation only a black screen seen
<xorand> Anyone know how to start a 3G connection from command line?
<shiMMer> what best wireless driver for me??im using atheros ar5007eg..
<pikario> vishnu.. move your mouse and touch the keys.. is it just the screensaver?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuro: how to do it
<Seveas> xorand, why command line? It is possible with some wvdial magic but the gui is so much easier to use :)
<hashbrowns> vishnu: do you have a shell prompt on your screen or is it completely black?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuro: with htop?
<eltoro-lg> xorand,  wvdial ?
<amuro> in terminal, type killall pulseaudio
<vishnu> i am having a shell
<amuro> this method for for me
<hashbrowns> seveas: any other ideas as to how to fix that stupid networking problem?
<xorand> My Ubuntu 8.10 is boken
<amuro> work*
<sabgenton> http://www.iso.org/iso/country_codes/iso_3166_code_lists/english_country_names_and_code_elements.htm
<hashbrowns> vishnu: try startx
<xorand> and I don't have access to internet from it
<sabgenton> to answer my own question
<Seveas> hashbrowns, one of your last comments before I left sounded a bit suspicious
<mib_ayo4f8> how do I forward a port?
<Seveas> you said you have 2 NIC's on the machine, both with static routing, right?
<xorand> I need to start 3G from command line
<xorand> I usually do it from the applet
<hashbrowns> seveas: yes
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuro: i don't think this will work
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, in terminal, killall pulseaudio... does it work for u there?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuro: i think
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> it will stop every sound
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, try it, it works on my desktop and laptop
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> why should
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i tyupe it
<xorand> or, how do I startup my missing toolbars?
<Seveas> hashbrowns, try with 1 nic first. Your router may be throwing a fit or there may be a routing issue somewhere
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuro: ok
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i'll try
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, after killall, restart your appc
<amuro> apps
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ok
<Linuxer> with which command can i make an initrd image? ty
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> nope
<amuro> amuroray, testing
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> still cant have sound
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> on more than
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> 1 app
<hashbrowns> seveas: what, just unplug one of them?
<amuro> then try goto preference | sound
<mib_ayo4f8> I just want to forward incoming connections on a specific port to 192.168.192.128, 15 minutes googling and I am no closer to my goal
<amuro> choose alsa for all options
<Seveas> hashbrowns, yeah
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i tried
<hashbrowns> vishnu: did that work for you?
<joaopinto> Linuxer,  http://www.faqs.org/docs/evms/x3834.html
<hashbrowns> sevea: nope, still no go.
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuro: any other ideas
<dr_willis> mib_ayo4f8,  dident find any iptables tutorials/examples?  or Firestarter/guarddog guides?     Or what were you googling for exactly?
<vishnu> ubuntu8.10 is broken after upgradation
<mib_ayo4f8> I do not understand the iptables examples
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, those methods work for me
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> :(
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> can anyone help me please
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> maybe iptables-control ? seems handy for quick port forwarding between pc's.
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, which apps r u running?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> rithmbox and skype
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> but i haven't restarted skype
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> should i?
<amuro> yes
<dr_willis> mib_ayo4f8,  i guess one starts with some iptables tutorials then? or checks for some front end.   I was thinking  firestarter made it easy.  But ive not uised the stuff in 2+ years.
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> w8
<amuro> restarts them all
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, killall pulseaudio works for me
<mib_ayo4f8> I do not have a gui
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> nope
<mib_ayo4f8> I do not have iptables-control
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> the problem still exist
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> exists*
<amuro> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, u need to restarts all apps
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> :D
<amuro> no haha
<hashbrowns> seveas: any other ideas?
<Blinkiz> After a clean installation of hardy it took about 20MB of RAM according htop. Intrepid takes around 100MB of RAM. What is the difference here? What does the 2.6.27 kernel do so htop says it's using 100MB of RAM?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i'm llazy
<jigp> hello am I correct? ssh jigpe@ip.com?
<jigp> its not working
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> well i restarted everything without the chat
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> :D
<joaopinto> Blinkiz, you mean a minimal install without a windows manager ?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> brb
<joaopinto> jigp, can you ping ip.com ?
<Blinkiz> joaopinto, yeah, forgot to write that
<jigp> joaopinto yeah and it works
<pikario> what is the default network configuration application with ubuntu
<mib_ayo4f8> could someone give me the iptables string to forward port 3389 to 192.168.192.128?
<gigi> hi
<gigi> hiii
<sabgenton> !apt get update
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt get update
<joaopinto> Blinkiz, is not about the kernel, most likely about some default service that is beeing installed on the newer version
<sabgenton> what does apt get update acutall get?
<kop> !apt-get update
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get update
<sabgenton> whats the path to what it gets
<amuroray> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, there?
<angelo> ciao
<hashbrowns> seveas: you know, after having to fight with ubuntu for several days now i'm probably going to have to fight with it more when installing the restricted drivers
<amuroray> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, did u fix your sound problem?
<angelo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mib_ayo4f8,  //sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.192.168 --dport 3389 -j ACCEPT
<Blinkiz> joaopinto, I think you are wrong there. I don't believe ubuntu server them want to jump from 20MB to 100MB. That's a big difference...
<Blinkiz> them = team
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Assuming your forwarding on eth0.
<mib_ayo4f8> you are a gentleman and a scholar
<shams> when ubuntu port openoffice 3 in its repository?
<pikario> is nm-applet or network-manager the default application with ubuntu for managing networks
<joaopinto> Blinkiz, that would be a "regular" behavior if the package selection was changed, the same change at the kernel level, would be insane :)
<hashbrowns> I can't get my networking on ubuntu to work correctly.  I can connect to my router and everything on my LAN but I cannot get to websites on the internet (google.com, yahoo.com, etc).  Do you guys have any ideas about how to fix this?
<sabgenton> !index files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about index files
<joaopinto> Blinkiz, and it is very unlikely that you had a 20MB mem usage, just the plain kernel usually uses more than that
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  basic trouble shooting.. Can you ping the router, can you ping a web site based on its ip, but not its name?  tell the channel the results of those 2 tests
<Blinkiz> joaopinto, nope, in fact, am having 14MB usage on hardy server
<mib_ayo4f8> do I need to restart anything for it to take effect?
<hashbrowns> dr_willis: I can ping the router, but no websites
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  ping google.com    vs   ping 74.125.45.100                  If the first fails and the 2nd works.. = dns issues Most likely
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> you may have to restart ip tables, sudo service iptables restart
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, nm that.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> no service iptables.
<mib_m7613mvp> can someone please help me apt-get wicd
<lianimator> has anyone tried installing skype with wine?
<lianimator> I want version 3.x
<dr_willis> !appdb | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FreeFull> Whether I attempt to run a 3D program, I get this error: ADVANCE_BATCH: 120 of 160 dwords emitted
<bidossessi> what do you use to download a video from youtube, exept miro?
<FreeFull> Then the programs aborts
<hashbrowns> dr_willis: both of those pings failed
<FreeFull> Can you help me?
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  this is a wired or wireless network?
<mib_m7613mvp> can someone pls help me apt-get wicd
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> amuroray: nope
<dr_willis> hashbrowns,  if both fail. Hmm. that sounds like the gateway/default route  is not set proplery on the machine.
<hashbrowns> dr_willis: well the router that i go through is wired and the machine is wired but there is a wireless portion of the lan im on
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> apt-get install wicd
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, type "route" in a console to see if your gateway is correctly setup
<hashbrowns> gateway just reports as "*"
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> mib_m7613mvp: try apt-get install wicd
<himanet> hi every bady
<himanet> any women her
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: except for one destination entry: default   gateway:  192.168.0.1
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, paste the result of that command in pastebin
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: how can I do that?
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, i will suppose that 192.168.0.1 is your modem router...
<hashbrowns> hidossessi: I cant pipe it there, no internet on that machine
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: yes
<mib_ayo4f8> it still doesn't seem to work, I have a virtual windows machine listening for an rdp connection, but it's not connecting
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mib* To make things easyier, you could change to a real nickname so people dont get confused trying to help.
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, try "tail /etc/resolv.conf" to see if your router is also set as your nameserver
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i have problem with sound.i can't have more than one app with sound
<joaopinto> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, have you changed your sound settings to use pulseaudio ?
<mib_m7613mvp> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ok
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, does your machine get an ip address from the router?
<mib_m7613mvp> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: doesn't work
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> joaopinto: how do i do that
<mib_m7613mvp> Try_Hard_Go_Pro: i was told that i have to add the repositories somehow?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> RDPguy, Did ya get the iptables restarted?
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: no, there are three nameserver entries: 68.87.68.162, 68.87.74.162, 68.87.64.196
<joaopinto> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, System -> Preferences -> Sounds
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> what distro u r using
<joaopinto> Try_Hard_Go_Pro, if you are asking here, you are expected to be using Ubuntu....
<FreeFull> Whether I attempt to run a 3D program, I get this error: "ADVANCE_BATCH: 120 of 160 dwords emitted" and then the program terminates. Can anybody help?
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: yes it does acquire an IP address
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> :)
<shams> can anyone tell me what is launchpad.net ?
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> im in ubu spx
<joaopinto> FreeFull, that error is specific to that program, what program is it ?
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, maybe doing a "echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 >> /etc/resolv.conf " will fix your issue there
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> when i set all to pulseaudio
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> should i
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> restart
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> everything
<xota> flgx freezes my ubuntu 8.04. how Can i solve it easilly?
<FreeFull> joaopinto: It happens with every 3D program when it attempts to display 3D
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> RDPguy, sudo iptables -L
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and see if ya port is allowed there.
<joaopinto> shams, check by yourself, www.launchpad.net, it's a place where you can report bugs for ubuntu, among other things
<joaopinto> FreeFull, oh :\
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: i did that and I got permission denied.  do i need to do that as root?
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, yes
<saler> sudo
<joaopinto> hashbrowns, or sudo echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 | tee /etc/resolv.conf
<seria-mau> hi
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Its usually best to use your isp's nameservers in resolv.conf incase ya router brings back incorrect dns's.
<shams> joaopinto: it says: Failed to Connect
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> joapinto: when everything is on pulseaudio
<mib_m7613mvp> how do i add repositiories to apt-get for wicd
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sometimes they return 1.0.0.0 on lookups.
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: no that didnt work
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> i cant get even sound
<FreeFull> joaopinto: Seems to be a problem with my graphics drivers, because when I use drivers with no acceleration like the framebuffer driver, 3D programs work (but slowlu)
<seria-mau> i have a problem with evolution. it crashes everytime i click on ok in my account setup dialog and gives this error notice: (evolution:5718): e-data-server-CRITICAL **: e_account_set_string: assertion `ea != NULL' failed
<seria-mau> Segmentation fault
<joaopinto> shams, https://launchpad.net/
<joaopinto> if it fails to connect, you have a network configuration/connectivity problem
<Assargadon> Hi. Are there any OCR systems I can use in Ubuntu?
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, can you ping the router from that machine
<Assargadon> I ties ocrad...but I failed to get any usefull results from it
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: yes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrowns, Sorry to butt in, but have you tried putting your ISP's nameserver ip's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<benben> seria-mau: I can't find an OK button on account setup dialog
<FreeFull> Whether I attempt to run any 3D program, I get this error: "ADVANCE_BATCH: 120 of 160 dwords emitted" and then the program terminates. Can anybody help?
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, stands to reason that your issue is dns based. try restarting your network on that machine to activate the changes
<joaopinto> Assargadon, yes, just search for "OCR" on the package manager, there are some OCR apps
<bidossessi> if you haven't done it already
<mlikos> salut tous le monde
<joaopinto> FreeFull, that is a very uncommon error, better google for it
<allsystemsarego> !fr | mlikos
<ubottu> mlikos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hashbrowns> courpse|dead: no, where can I find out the dns IPS for comcast?
<FreeFull> joaopinto: I did. Only got results from two sites, giving source code to something
<mlikos> hi
<Assargadon> joaopinto: thanks, I'll try. I tried "text recognition" before
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> google comcast, or ring the help desk?
<Assargadon> somewhy :)
<benben> seria-mau: do you mean the account editor dialog?
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: do you mean restart the computer or reset my router and stuff?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrowns, Are you on the same router now?
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, not the router, just the unresponsive machine
<hashbrowns> courpse|dead: HA! comcast customer service sucks
<hashbrowns> courpse|dead: yes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Then router aint at fault.
<joaopinto> FreeFull, is that an Intel video card ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> try googleing them.
<hashbrowns> bidossesi: restarting now
<FreeFull> joaopinto: yes
<seria-mau> benben, dunno. it's all in german here so don't start nitpicking on designators, please
<allsystemsarego> hashbrowns, in case of doubt, use OpenDNS
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> joapinto i still have the problem
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> what should i do
<seria-mau> benben, "account setup dialog" as in "a dialog where i set up my account settings"
<arrust> salve a tutti
<mlikos> i'm looking for someone to help me
<allsystemsarego> !it | arrust
<ubottu> arrust: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<joaopinto> FreeFull, there is a bug reported about it: http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg37229.html
<hashbrowns> allsystemsarego: openDNS doesnt resolve regular tlds or do they?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrowns, May i pm you some nameservers?
<allsystemsarego> hashbrowns, yes, they do
<FreeFull> joaopinto: Thanks
<benben> seria-mau: have you tried to delete the account and create a new one?
<hashbrowns> courpse|dead: sure, just tell me what to do with them
<seria-mau> benben, i installed ubuntu today and this is my newly created account
<xota> what ati drivers do u recommend to me over a ubuntu 8.04?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sudo /etc/resolve.conf
<FreeFull> joaopinto: That doesn't seem to be exactly the same bug
<seria-mau> benben, i created it with the wizard which comes when you start evolution the first time
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sorry.
<benben> seria-mau: ya try to delete that account, then create a new one see if the problem persists
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: restart didnt work
<bidossessi> isn't resolv.conf autmoatically edited by networkmanager?
<orly_owl> Which countries sell the Dell mini 9 and 12 with Ubuntu?
<seria-mau> benben, i think i will just file a bug in launchpad. the account works now (it started asking me for a password, didnt work before) so i dont have to change anything but can preserve this state to give a bugreport and reproduce the issue
<seria-mau> benben, but thanks for your help :)
<benben> seria-mau: no worries
<grobda24> Are T-Mobile USB Mobile Internet USB sticks functional with Ubuntu ?
<mrwes> re
<hashbrowns> bidossessi: well at the top of my resolv.conf file # generate by NetworkManager
<sari> asd
<sari> asda
<sari> well thrown in the questions lets see!!
<mib_t8mn4o> where are the linux kernel sources at? how do i use apt-get to get the latest stable linux kernel sources?
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mib_t8mn4o> ( in gentoo its in /usr/src/linux but i cannot seem to find that folder)
<em123> hi
<sari> hello em123
<em123> hii have trouble with virtualbox when i try install ubuntu
<unop_> !kernel source | mib_t8mn4o
<ubottu> mib_t8mn4o: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<em123> hello sari
<sari> :)
<mib_t8mn4o> ubottu: im trying to rebuild the kernel source
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sari> whats the problem
<mib_t8mn4o> ubottu: robots have feelings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<praktikum> elp
<saler> :)
<unop_> mib_t8mn4o, you're trying to build the kernel or the kernel source???
<mib_t8mn4o> unop_: sorry - trying to build the kernel - its 2.6.24 now and i want 2.6.27
<em123> i cant access host files from virtual machine, how to do?
<unop_> mib_t8mn4o, and you on intrepid??
<mib_t8mn4o> em123: remotely?
<mib_t8mn4o> unop_: no
<mib_t8mn4o> unop_: hardy heron
<em123> no, locally
<unop_> mib_t8mn4o, ok, backport the linux-image package from intrepid to hardy then
<unop_> !prevu | mib_t8mn4o
<ubottu> mib_t8mn4o: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<bidossessi> hashbrowns, you might want to reconfigure the network connection, using the tool provided by ubuntu then. i think setting everything to roaming is a pretty safe allrounder, unless you have specific setups that require something else
<mib_t8mn4o> unop_: thanks so much
<em123> i googled and know need install additional function, that is included in *addition*.iso under the vbox home directory
<CapaH> I am having problems with bind/dns - When I run a dig @dns_server_ip <domain> -- it works perfectly and has an identical output to the old dns server. However, there is one difference: Where the other one says: ;; Answer Section \n domain.com. 200 IN A <correct ip> --- This new one says 259200 instead of 200 - Does anyone know what the problem is?
<em123> but when i click on menuitem, the virtual cdrom device dont alter to the *addition*.iso
<mib_t8mn4o> unop_: do you know what the right package name for madwifi is to pass to apt-get?
<unop_> CapaH, does it do the same thing with a new domain (one you haven't dug yet)
<CapaH> checking
<em123> help me, gods
<saler> wat
<CapaH> No it does not unop
<saler> em123,wa ur problem
<unop_> !info madwifi | mib_t8mn4o,
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in intrepid
<em123> saler,
<unop_> !info madwifi-tools | mib_t8mn4o,
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4~rc2+dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<em123> i cant access host files from virtual machine, how to do?
<CapaH> also I changed the serial # (added one) each time before I do /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<em123> i googled and know need install additional function, that is included in *addition*.iso under the vbox home directory
<em123> but when i click on menuitem, the virtual cdrom device dont alter to the *addition*.iso
<unop_> CapaH, so it's just for one domain that the time is off??
<Igramul> Is there a program for Ubuntu that detects cache files (browser caches, google earth caches, 'trash bins', windows page files)? I'd need this for backup optimization.
<CapaH> unop: is that number time? Because its nowhere to be found in the actual zone file
<em123> saler, do you know what's my problem?
<saler> em123,VM ,in the same computer or in other PC
<CapaH> I believe that it is some bind - numeric code that has a meaning, like 200 means something, and 900 means something (apparently invalid domain) - etc
<em123> saler, in the same pc
<unop_> are you referring to the number in a line like this.   example.com.   200     IN      A       w.x.y.z
<unop_> ?
<unop_> CapaH, ^^
<em123> if i run another livecd that have x window, it is ok
<CapaH> yes unop
<klopapier> hi there
<saler> em123, u can acces the host file "no in the default directory " or it is not there"
<CapaH> instead of saying 200 it says 259200
<ardchoille> When I resize a window, I'd like to see the dimensions, is this possible?
<klopapier> can somebody help me out with some xubuntu issues?
<benben> Igramul, not one I've heard of but can't you manually exclude those directories?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  some window managers ahve that features.. others dont.. Not sure if Metacity/gnome has or not. :P
<unop_> CapaH, that's the time the lookup was cached by the server - you should notice it decrease every time you do a lookup on the domain
<ardchoille> klopapier: the best place for that is #xubuntu
<klopapier> thx
<klopapier> :P
<ardchoille> dr_willis: i think metacity doesn't :/
<em123> saler, i want to access any shared file
<unop_> CapaH, there's nothing unusual about that .. one of your machines probably did a lookup on the domain sometime ago and has cached the result
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  i would not be suprised at that.
<ardchoille> me either
<dr_willis> ardchoille, may be some compiz addon for it. :) Ewwww
<BinaryBoy001> Hi, I'm having a problem in regards to playing mp3s ripped from music CDs.  I have all the codecs installed.  The problem is that whenever I try to play an mp3, my music player freezes up.  What can I do to fix this problem??
<Igramul> benben, I could, but I would need to keep those exclusions up to date. I was looking for some program that applies rules on file names and content.
<em123> google tell me must install additional functions
<CapaH> unop_: dig @ns0.clickalyzer.com clickalyzer.com   vs: dig @ns2.clickalyzer.com clickalyzer.com --- my registrar is complaining that ns2.clickalyzer.com is not set up properly and that I cannot set it as a primary nameserver.
<em123> but i cant install them
<CapaH> http://pastebin.ca/1294483 <--- zone file
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I just got rid of compiz because it slowed the system down too much
<saler> em123, do use NAT config for ur VM
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  try replaceingmetacity with oneof the XXXbox's or some other window manager perhaps if its a MUST ahve feature
<em123> i have said, if run another livecd that have x window, i can installed additional function
<ardchoille> dr_willis: good idea, was looking at openbox
<benben> Igramul, sounds like a real hard problem to recognise cache files. But if somehow know the file name convention for, say, firefox, you can write a small script to find it out
<em123> in fact, i am running a minimal linux livecd that have NO window,
<em123> that is differenence
<benben> Igramul, and you can assume a folder under the name of cache will be cache
<unop_> CapaH, is this the zone file you created on ns2 itself ?? or was it updated on ns2 by a zone transfer?
<em123> saler, i have use nat config
<CapaH> unop: I created the file
<CapaH> .... a zone transfer sounds interesting - can I tell one server to copy a zone from another? if so how
<CapaH> I have a working dns server and I am changing dedicated server providers
<em123> does the additional function ISO cant been load without a X window environment?
<em123> does the additional function ISO cant been loaded without a X window environment? GODS, help me
<saler> em123,the share problme between windows and VM machaine it known problem and mic not fixed try to cheat ,share folder from win and try to access the file from linux
<unop_> CapaH, a zone transfer happens between DNS servers in the same domain i.e. when a primary updates a secondary, etc
<dr_willis> em123,  last i looked the virtualbox guest addations - were avilable in a ubuntu package..    and yes you can install them from a terminal I belive..
<Starnestommy> em123: could you please rephrase your question?
<CapaH> unop: I see - nothing like that. I just basically created a new zone file, and set up bind on the new dedicated server
<dr_willis> em123,  there alsy may be premade virtualbox ' images' of ubuntu out on the net that include such tweaks
<em123> wait 20 mintutes, thanks
<IchigoMorino> When I insert an audio CD of mine and try to open it with Rubyripper it says "no disk found", when I try to open it with Nautilus it gives me "Unable to mount location...Can't mount file"
<unop_> CapaH, wait, ns0 lists your domain alright but ns2 doesn't - why is that? did you create a separate zonefile for ns0 ??
<dr_willis> IchigoMorino,  you dont mount audio cd's
<CapaH> unop: they have a separate zonefile
<kashanki> hi
<dr_willis> IchigoMorino,  i do recall some extas/extensions that made an audio cd appear to the file manager as a disk full of .wav and .mp3 and .flac files..
<kashanki> imaninalla
<IchigoMorino> dr_willis: You might be thinking of Konqueror.
<IchigoMorino> dr_willis: But what really baffles me is why Rubyripper says there is no CD.
<dr_willis> IchigoMorino,  i think i saw a similer thing for gnome.. but its been ages
<unop_> CapaH, that's odd - usually you only update a zone file on the primary server - and it updates every other DNS server for that domain (via a zone Xfer)
<dr_willis> IchigoMorino,  i would guess its looking at the wrong /dev/XXXXX entry
<ttmrichter> Anybody here who can help out with an Xorg problem going from Hardy to Intrepid?
<IchigoMorino> dr_willis: I have it set to /dev/cdrom, and it is telling me there is no CD in /dev/scd0, I assume those are the same device?
<unop_> CapaH, regardless - the fact that ns2 now doesn't return anything for your domain indicates that there's an error somewhere (probably within the zone file you created on it)
<dr_willis> IchigoMorino,  /dev/cdrom is a LINK to some other /dev/ entry.. that may be incorrect.
<CapaH> unop: It does for me. Does it for you? dig @ns2.clickalyzer.com clickalyzer.com
<kromium> hi can I install in text mode using live CD ?
<unop_> CapaH, that doesn't return anything for me
<CapaH> ... really
<dr_willis> kromium,  i do not think so
<CapaH> unop: Can you ping ns2.clickalyzer.com ? can you telnet to ns2.clickalyzer.com on port 53 ?
<kromium> my systems is not able to load the graphics maybe a display driver problem, any workaround using live cd?
<IchigoMorino> dr_willis: How do I find out which device my optical drive is?
<dr_willis> kromium,  perhaps. i would check the forums for your specifi machine and kernel options.
<kromium> pl
<kromium> ok
<dr_willis> IchigoMorino,  carelfully examine dmesg command output is one way.. Or pop in a data disk and see what gets mounted where, (or dmesg command again)
<unop_> CapaH, the server is alive alright but not returning anything
<unop_> CapaH, hmm
<CapaH> it works for me from various locations... strange
<mrwes> waves to dr_willis
<unop_> CapaH, yea strange - this does ok tho.  dig @174.129.241.124 clickalyzer.com
<CapaH> ah I think I know why
<CapaH> ... maybe I have to tell it in options to allow-query ns2 and ns3 explicitly
<unop_> CapaH, hmm, now every nameserver returns the same query - no difference at all
<CapaH> oh
<CapaH> maybe there is just a time delay for propagation to occur
<CapaH> seems strange though
<CapaH> so unop, for you, ns2.clickalyzer.com ns3.clickalyzer.com are fully functioning, working nameservers right?
<unop_> CapaH, yea, you'd expect that if you had zone transfers happening - but it doesn't look like you are
<nagyv> hello! could someone tell me an easy way to start a gnome panel applet? I've found the python executable that is The applet itself, but it won't run "normally"
<unop_> CapaH, right, that's what i see now, yea
<mib_o3fuu7> hello
<utremifasola> hawwo
<ryker8> hello?
<mib_o3fuu7> recently I've seem to have lost my wlan0 inteface - have the madwifi drivers but wlan0 isn't showing up in ifconfig or iwconfig
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, did you recently do a kernel upgrade? :)
<mib_o3fuu7> ar5007EG NIC
<mib_o3fuu7> unop_: unop_ i decided it wasnt necessary
<mib_o3fuu7> this is for my frien
<mib_o3fuu7> its for my friends computer so im trying to get through this as fast as possible because i have a lot of coding to do
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, well, did your friend do a kernel upgrade??  also, is the interface listed in  ifconfig -a ?
<IchigoMorino> dr_willis: The output of dmesg is huge, where do I look?
<jokerledger> .
<mib_o3fuu7> unop_: i was going to do a kernel upgrade but i changed my mind - ifconfig -a is only showing eth0 and lo
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, try this.   sudo modprobe ath_pci
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, then check if the interface is visible?
<mib_o3fuu7> unop_: yes its loaded
<mrwes> IchigoMorino: try dmesg | tail
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, looks like you don't have the module loading at boot .. make sure it has an entry in /etc/modules
<imaginen1> Anybody knows what is the best port scanner?
<mib_o3fuu7> unop_: bash: cd: /etc/modules: Not a directory
<unop_> !best > imaginen1
<ubottu> imaginen1, please see my private message
<Igorot> imaginen1: nmap for me
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, it's a file not a directory
<joot> IchigoMorino: my optical drive shows on the desktop under "places"
<mib_o3fuu7> unop_: oh right, ath_pci is in it though
<sybux> hi all
<IchigoMorino> mrwes: Could  /dev/sr0 be a valid optical drive?
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, odd, what does this give you?    lsmod | grep -i ath
<mib_o3fuu7> honda@honda-laptop:/etc$ lsmod | grep -i ath ath_pci               101024  0  wlan                  207728  1 ath_pci ath_hal               192592  1 ath_pci
<sybux> I've got an issue when accessing my SmartCard. Every time I read data on it, my ubuntu become very slow. Is there a special thing to configure to hurry up the data rate ?
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, hmm, everything seems alright - does the interface not come up after every boot? or was this just a one off?
<mib_o3fuu7> unop_: unop_ every time
<mib_o3fuu7> im going to reboot and check with ifconfig -a again
<IchigoMorino> dr_willis: The drive is /dev/scd0, I am positive. But Rubyripper still says no audio CD is there.
<mib_o3fuu7> brb
<unop_> mib_o3fuu7, is there anything relating to it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<sybux> I've got an issue when accessing my SmartCard. Every time I read data on it, my ubuntu become very slow. Is there a special thing to configure to hurry up the data rate ?
<CapaH> Is there anyone here who can tell me why ns0.clickalyzer.com works as a valid nameserver for clickalyzer.com - but ns2.clickalyzer.com - for some reason - my registrar complains it is an invalid nameserver? Both appear valid/working fine to me. dig @ns2.clickalyzer.com clickalyzer.com and dig @ns0.clickalyzer.com clickalyzer.com - I do not see any reason it should fail?
<wolfeySI> hello guys.. i wonder if i can do anything about my "problem" ... well unreal tournament 2004 crashes awfully lot... SIGSEGV... i think i have latest patch and everything
<wolfeySI> i use ubuntu beta if that makes difference
<guestguestnew> how do i automatically startup an app(synergy) before logging in?
<Slart> wolfeySI: you've checked the application database for wine?
<wolfeySI> Slart: it's native
<Slart> wolfeySI: or it has a native linux client?
<Slart> wolfeySI: oh.. sweet..I mean.. not that it's crashing.. but the native client =)
<unop_> guestguestnew, does synergy have to be started as root or as your user?
<wolfeySI> Slart: i switched to beta some time ago cause my wireless is only supported .27 .. can i switch back to standard now?
<wolfeySI> Slart: yah that's why that's only game i ever paid for
<wolfeySI> and it's still worth it;)
<Slart> wolfeySI: which version are you running?
<guestguestnew> unop_: either way will as long as its up right away so my other pc can connect to it
<Slart> wolfeySI: =) might even buy a copy.. just en encourage them..
<wolfeySI> Slart: says 8.10 at console, what else can i say.. it is beta i think
<sybux> I've got an issue when accessing my SmartCard. Every time I read data on it, my ubuntu become very slow. Is there a special thing to configure to hurry up the data rate ?
<Slart> wolfeySI: if you've done your updates and such the beta install will turn into a real install when it's available
<wolfeySI> Slart: oh ok
<wolfeySI> i update everything that's offered
<unop_> guestguestnew, well, you can start it just after logging on with the session properties dialog in gnome - or you can use the /etc/rc.local script (but if synergy is to be started as a normal user you have to be careful and start it with sudo)
<unop_> guestguestnew,  i.e.  sudo -u username /path/to/synergy
<brutus> hey...there's something wrong with my nvidia driver or card.....it was working fine till now when my screen just suddenly started showing weird colors and pixels...whats wrong??
<guestguestnew> unop_: huh?
<wefefvvv> What should I send to irc server when irc say :freenode-connect!freenode@freenode/bot/connect PRIVMSG wefefvvv :VERSION
<sybux> brutus : check your cable connection
<wolfeySI> Slart: it's not that i cant play game... but it crashes once...twice an hour... i kinda suspect it crashes when i try to move when it already lags a bit... like network buffer overflow
<DawnLight> hello. legal question: would advertising myself as an ubuntu service provider (installation, support, etc.) be a violation of the ubuntu trademark?
<brutus> sybux, what has the cable got to do with my display?
<unop_> guestguestnew, something you didn't understand?
<guestguestnew> unop_: i did the sudo -u thing
<sybux> brutus : you know, the data to the screen need to be pass throw y cable. It's not wireless from now
<guestguestnew> unop_: what command do i put on rc.local? sudo synergys or just plain synergys?
<allsystemsarego> DawnLight, I don't think so, people do it all the time with other software brands
<mib_e1hcqq> back
<brutus> sybux, oh, its an HP lappie
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  you dont need sudo  in rc.local its all ran as root.
<mib_e1hcqq> wlan0 isn't in ifconfig
<brutus> so no cable
<Slart> wolfeySI: I would start asking around in some unreal forums.. see if anyone else is having issues.. then you can start comparing setups etc to see if there is a common factor. Unless you get some kind of error message that points to something else than just a segfault
<unop_> guestguestnew,  in /etc/rc.local you would put.   sudo -u username /path/to/synergy
<allsystemsarego> DawnLight, just make sure to state in clear terms that you're not affiliated with Canonical
<unop_> dr_willis, he has to get the process to run as another user (not root)
<guestguestnew> oops, i typed it in terminal
<DawnLight> another legal one: would use of the ubuntu logo constitute a violation?
<guestguestnew> unop_:  oops, i typed it in terminal
<guestguestnew> unop_: is that bad?
<wolfeySI> Slart: well i started now .24 kernel and i get something about ati drivers
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  unless you want somthing ran as another user.. but  Im not sure what running that command BEFOR the user is logged into X  will do.. if it will even work or not.
<unop_> guestguestnew, that's ok - you're testing it out
<sybux> brutus: oops, so I don't know what should be wrong
<wolfeySI> hmm
<wolfeySI> ut2004 should have logs
<guestguestnew> unop_: ok i'll see if it works then
<unop_> dr_willis, he wants synergy to run _before_ anyone has logged on
<guestguestnew> unop_: brb
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: stil can
<mib_e1hcqq> cant get ifconfig -a to show wlan0
<allsystemsarego> DawnLight, you can put that logo on your site, just make sure you say "Ubuntu is a trademark of Canonical ec"
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, does modprobing the module bring up the interface??
<dr_willis> unop_,  what if theres no X going at the time? will that even work.. if its to work for anyone.. why run it as a specific user? then again.. I bet the Snergy Homepage/faq has these answers and more! :)
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: module is already loaded
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, try unloading it and reloading it
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: wont let me unload it
<carbonic> I'm trying to play an encrypted dvd, I got all'the needed packages for it, but the players don't seem to be able to use it. Totem-xine for example asks if I need libdvdcss, although I got it installed already. Anybody got an idea why my system doesn't seem to take advantage of the packages?
<unop_> dr_willis, no, that's the point - by using sudo that way, it will run as the specified user .. and if there is no X (it should fail) but then again i don't really know how synergy works
<dr_willis> unop_,  from what ive seen.used of it.. it works in a very annoying way at times :)
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, how'd you try to unload it?
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: rmmod ath_pci
<fantomas> Hi all. I have problem with Xorg. After I run xinit by root several times, X never exits and become <defunct>. Why this could happen?
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, you need sudo there
<mib_e1hcqq> fantomas: put your WM in .xinitrc and use startx
<dr_willis> why are you running 'xinit' by root   anyway?
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: ok i reloaded the module and its not in ifconfig -a
<guestguestnew> unop_: synergy did not start. its not listed on system monitor. i can't connect either
<easotokr> hi everyone, some help with latam keyboard please?
<mib_e1hcqq> :s
<fantomas> mib_e1hcqq: I put twm there. I'm running: xsetroot, xterm and twm only. Repeating procedure of runnig/exisiting xinit finally randomnly puts X in such a state
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  you may want to enable the logging features of synergy and check the logs.. and check the synergy homepage/faq - i think they mention the 'best' way to start it at boot up.
<fantomas> exiting*
<unop_> guestguestnew, have a read here - http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html
<dr_willis> unop_,  :) what? Documentation! :P wow.
<dr_willis> unop_,  i was just thinking that gdm needed to start the tool.
<fantomas> mib_e1hcqq: I started my investigation because I'm really tired of incorrect gdm or xorg behavior: after stoppinig gdm X is still in memory
<Assargadon> Do someone ever used OCR under Linux? I tries 3 of them and I can't get the result
<NeoTr> Hi all friends. Can you speak turkish? I don't speak english good enough.
<Assargadon> and my document is quite easy - it even not scanned...
<unop_> guestguestnew, where exactly in /etc/rc.local did you put that line??
<allsystemsarego> !tr | NeoTr
<ubottu> NeoTr: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<NeoTr> tamam hocam sağolasın,
<unop_> dr_willis, maybe, maybe not - perhaps synergy doesn't like being run when the user is not actually logged on?
<unop_> i dunno
<Finnish> How do I remove clip in Kino? I have 2 seconds of waste video on my project and I want to remove it
<unop_> NeoTr, what language is that?
<guestguestnew> unop_: before exit 0
<dr_willis> unop_,  yep. I do know that 'sshing' into the remote box and running synergy can cause issues also. :)
<easotokr> Hi, please help, I really need have accents on my words :P
<guestguestnew> dr_willis: how do i get gdm to start it then?
<allsystemsarego> unop_, that is probably "Thanks dude" in turkish :)
<NeoTr> turkish
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  that url that  unop_  posted.. has info on that topic. I would suggest carefull reading of it and the synergy docs.. it can be a  rather complex program to setup
<unop_> guestguestnew, try changing the line to.   { sudo -u username /path/to/synergy; } > /tmp/synergy.log 2>&1 ;
<unop_> guestguestnew, that way you can read the log file to see if the command has failed somehow
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  synergy also has some command line options that MAY be needed to get the loggs shown like unop_  is suggesting..
<DawnLight> allsystemsarego: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy mentions "#
<DawnLight> there is no commercial intent behind the use
<DawnLight> bad paste...
<lvlefisto1> is there a repo which has the 2.5.3 version of pidgin already?
<guestguestnew> unop_: ok i think i made a mistake though. do i need the actual path? i just typed the command?
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  http://rackerhacker.com/2008/07/30/automatically-starting-synergy-in-gdm-in-ubuntufedora/  also looks neat..
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: what should i do?
<guestguestnew> dr_willis: i'll check it out
<unop_> guestguestnew, errm, well, might be better to use the whole path if synergy is not in the standard PATH (as far as /etc/rc.local is concerned)
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  some of these sites are for running synergyc at startup.. some are for synergys
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, did you use sudo with rmmod there?
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: yes
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, did the module unload?
<guestguestnew> dr_willis: i can't find any with synergys?
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: it unloaded and reloaded
<unop_> guestguestnew,  synergys -f --config synergy.conf  # from http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html  / starting the server
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, is the interface up now?
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  google is our friend... rember that.. :)
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: no
<unop_> guestguestnew, guess the line in /etc/rc.local has to change to   { /path/to/synergys -f --config synergy.conf; } >/tmp/synergy.log 2>&1
<guestguestnew> dr_willis: hehehe. yeah, but all i'm finding are gdm guides. my synergy client is on kde! :(
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, hmm, odd - it came up the last time right??
<dr_willis> guestguestnew,  you could install/use gdm.. or read the kdm configs and find similer settings/files
<unop_> guestguestnew, the client does not matter - it can run on any desktop - but here you should be concerned with the server.
<carbonic> I'm trying to play an encrypted dvd, I got all'the needed packages for it, but the players don't seem to be able to use it. Totem-xine for example asks if I need libdvdcss, although I got it installed already. Anybody got any ideas?
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: it hasnt come up since I last installed my computer for my friend a month ago
<mib_e1hcqq> he says it just disappeared
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, try rebuilding the madwifi drivers
<guestguestnew> unop_: ok i changed it. i'll try restarting again
<unop_> guestguestnew, make sure you have a synergy.conf too
<sybux> how the processor speed selector work ? I'm always running at 600Mhz even when I'm doing a lot of calculation (displaying a picture for exemple)
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: okqy
<rguimaraens> hey everyone!
<rguimaraens> this is my firts time on irc!
<rguimaraens> *first
<sybux> rguimaraens: good luck
<rguimaraens> thnx sybus...
<man> hi
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: i just loaded the driver with ndiswrapper - how do i get wlan0 to show up?
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, i'm not very conversant with ndiswrapper
<man> hello
<eigenval> hallo . system startup links for /etc/init.d/networking exist. but the wlan doesn't work after booting. if i explicitly  'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop' and then start (or restart), it works. why doesn't  work it after booting? how can i identify the problem?
<Finnish> Whats the address of Kino irc? How do I connect?
<guestguestnew> unop_: still nothing dude
<unop_> guestguestnew, did you make a synergy.conf file ??
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: what do you mean?
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, i mean i don't know much about ndis*
<unop_> !ndiswrapper | mib_e1hcqq
<ubottu> mib_e1hcqq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<man> hi
<david_> hi I got the message "Could not update ICEauthority file...." what does this message mean??
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: how do i uninstall my old madwifi?
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, sudo aptitude remove madwifi-tools #?
<guestguestnew> unop_: yes i did. i am able to connect to it from the client but i have start the server from the terminal each time
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: i didnt install them with aptitude
<man> hi
<R1_> Hello, Is anyone here familiar with the su-to-root command?
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, it doesn't matter
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, also FYR - http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/LinuxMint
<man> does anyone speak french
<unop_> !fr | man
<ubottu> man: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<unop_> guestguestnew, did you check /tmp/synergy.log  ??
<guestguestnew> its empty
<man> salut ubuttu,  comment  faire s'il te plais
<R1_> Hello, Is anyone here familiar with the su-to-root command?
<guestguestnew> unop_: its empty.
<man> je suis novice
<unop_> guestguestnew, is the synergy process running at all ??
<unop_> !fr | man
<ubottu> man: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<guestguestnew> unop_: were those curly braces part of the change? or were you specifying the area i had to change? no its not runnning
<unop_> man, allez a #ubuntu-fr, svp!
<guestguestnew> unop_: { sudo -u richie /usr/bin/synergys; } s > /tmp/synergy.log 2>&1 ; do i remove the curly braces?
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: ok i just reinstall - should i reboot?
<man> mais ou est ubuntu.fr
<mib_e1hcqq> man: #ubuntu-fr
<jpds> !fr | man
<ubottu> man: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<unop_> guestguestnew, yes, curly braces are part of the command - but   i see an extraneous s there .. also, that's not the complete command i gave you :)
<R1_> does anyone know the timeout period of su-to-root? For example, sudo times out in 15 minutes, is there a timeout period when you use su-to-root to open an application?
<guestguestnew> unop_: synergys is the command for the server to start. whats the whole command?
<unop_> man,  /join #ubuntu-fr
<em123> hi, im back
<mib_e1hcqq> unop_: should i reboot now that i've reinstalled madwifi?
<em123> does the additional function ISO cant been loaded without a X window environment? GODS, help me
<unop_> guestguestnew, http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ - look under Documentation / Using Synergy / Starting the Server
<R1_> does anyone know the timeout period of su-to-root? For example, sudo times out in 15 minutes, is there a timeout period when you use su-to-root to open an application?
<unop_> mib_e1hcqq, you shouldn't need to - but it's probably best
<carajean> hey anyone know how to turn off compiz?
<R1_> unop_, is there a timeout period when using su-to-root?
<_empty> I see there is a problem with openchomr/ubuntu for hp2133, possible to say when it will be fixed?
<unop_> R1_, errm i don't think so - as far as i can tell, su-to-root is only a wrapper script around su
<eigenval> can someone help me? i really have startup links: http://pasteall.org/3695 but it doesn't work after booting until i explicitly restart :-(
<gocrazynow> hi, is it possible to show keybord layouts on the panel?
<R1_> unop_, i made a shortcut to a gnome application and in the command i started it with su-to-root to run the application as root. But it only asks me for the root password the first time run the shortcut, any time after when i want to run it again, it doesn't ask me for password anymore, just starts the app
<dr_willis> em123,    You may want to clarify the original problem and give details. I just barely rember your problem from a LONG while back.
<unop_> R1_, so you want the thing to ask for a password everytime ??
<R1_> unop_, so i was wondering if there was a way to time out this command? it's not safe to let a program run as root anytime without asking for pw
<sadris> do you have to have the most recent packages installed in order to upgrade to 8.10 ?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | sadris
<ubottu> sadris: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<R1_> unop_, yes i want it to ask for a password because i'm running the app as root
<sadris> ardchoille: thanks
<unop_> R1_, why not use su instead then??  it asks for a password everytime
<ljsoftnet> how do i convert .flv files to dvd?
<unop_> R1_, or sudo (with the -k option)
<mk324> still can't get wlan0 to show up
<levidos> what;s the difference between dmesg and tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: ffmpeg and mencoder
<R1_> unop_, i used su-to-root because i was just mimicking the command of another shortcut that was installed and ran as root. Is there another way to run gnome program from root?
<unop_> R1_, actually i take back the sudo thing - don't try it
<unop_> R1_, yea, there's  gksu or gksudo
<mrwes> isn't gksu a link to gksudo ?
<carbonic> I'm trying to play an encrypted dvd, I got all'the needed packages for it, but the players don't seem to be able to use it. Totem-xine for example asks if I need libdvdcss, although I got it installed already. Anybody got any ideas?
<unop_> mrwes, they're the same thing
<guestguestnew> unop_: still nothing
<mrwes> carbonic: install ubuntu-restricted-packages
<carbonic> already got it
<carbonic> doesn't help
<nbeebo> sda1, is that hd0,0?
<ardchoille> gksudo is a symbolic link to gksu
<mrwes> ahh
<ardchoille> file $(which gksudo)
<R1_> unop_, sorry my connection is messy right now, if you've said something to me i've completely missed everything
<levidos> what;s the difference between dmesg and tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<guestguestnew> unop_: { sudo -u richie /usr/bin/synergys -f --config /etc/synergy.conf ; } > /tmp/synergy.log 2>&1 ; thats the whole line. i tried running the command in terminal but i had to change the synergy.conf part to /etc/synergy.conf got it wo work in terminal
<guestguestnew> unop_: so thats what i put in the rc.local
<nbeebo> omg
<em123> dr_wills, hi, my problem is that about guest additional function install. in detail, preface, im run a linux livecd that have no x window in virtualbox. because i want to access host's file from running livecd, i need installing additional function, that vbox provided, in fact that installing have this line can be run "mount -t vboxsf share /mnt/share"
<unop_> R1_, yea, there's  gksu or gksudo
<unop_> guestguestnew, and that still doesn't work ??
<nbeebo> sda1, is that hd0,0?
<ardchoille> mrwes: gksu also has a gui, try running gksu from a terminal
<guestguestnew> unop_: yeah, the line works in terminal. but not in rc.local. empty system.log too still
<mk324> unop_: what should i do?
<dr_willis> em123,  the guest addations for cvirtual box must be installed for that to work.. OR if you just want to access the hosts files. theres other ways you can do that. samba, ssh,  ftp.
<unop_> mk324, are you the mib_* guy?
<em123> but, dr_willis, when i click vbox's menu it does not work. so i try another linux livecd that have x window, it DO works.
<mrwes> ardchoille: hrmm...interesting; I always run alt f2 then gksu or gksudo
<mk324> unop_: yes
<mk324> unop_: mib gets assigned automatically by mibbit
<unop_> guestguestnew, i'm running out of ideas.  change the line to    { sudo -u richie /path/to/synergys -f --config /etc/synergy.conf; sleep 10; ps aux | grep -i synergy; } > /tmp/synergy.log 2>&1  # see what happens then
<ardchoille> mrwes: that works too
<hashbrow1> whenever i have my two ethernet ports on my evga nvidai 680i sli motherboard enabled, i cant access the internet, but when only one is enabled i can access the internet. does anyone know how to configure it so that i can have both ports enabled and still be able to access the internet?
<unop_> mk324, errm, try following this procedure http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/LinuxMint
<em123> as for how not to work, it does load the addional*.iso like in another livecd that have x.
<dr_willis> em123,  I belive you may be able to just install the .deb off the guestcd with the command line.
<em123> as for how not to work, it does NOT  load the addional*.iso like in another livecd that have x.
<dr_willis> em123,   if you just need to get a few files back and forth. It may be MUCH easier to just use ssh.
<kamaji> Does anyone use abcde? I can't get it to rip to anything other than WAV
<nbeebo> sda1, is that hd0,0?
<mrwes> kamaji: I use abcde
<golu62> Hey all
<mnemo> I want to get TV-out working on my laptop..... should I use radeonhd or ati driver? my card is --> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) [1002:5955]
<em123> dr_willis, i aim for make a lfs install, so the livecd is much tiny, in truth, except make and gcc, nearly nothing is left.
<kamaji> mrwes: how do you get it to encode? it just dies after ripping everything into a folder of wavs
<bianjinsheng> 我是u76107,进来了？
<nbeebo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mk324> unop_: why isnt my wlan0 comming up
<mrwes> kamaji: did you edit the .abcde.conf file and uncomment lameopts under the #MP3 section?
<nbeebo> sda1, is that hd0,0?
<unop_> mk324, the module doesn't seem to be working for your system
<golu62> Can anyone tell me,How to install Firefox 3.1 beta 2 on ubuntu 8.10?
<em123> and i wouldnot put all files i needed on a server, that ssh, or samba can access
<mk324> unop_: why - it was working before?
<em123> bianjinsheng: bianjinsheng
<kamaji> mrwes: it's already commented out
<dr_willis> em123,  i would say check the vbox user manual ata http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads  You should be able to install the addons. but Ive not got a linxu box handy to test. you may need some extra packages installed to compile them.   there may be some existing ubuntu packages with them allready  made up.
<dr_willis> !vboc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vboc
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop_> mk324, i dunno - i'm not a madwifi project maintainer
 * dr_willis pinches FloodBot1
<golu62> 8-|
<guestguestnew> unop_: still nothing, empty log:(
<mrwes> kamaji: see my private message
<AussieGuy> hi, ive got 2 copies of the same project on two different machines. Ive made modifications on both machines. how can rsync "sync" the changes? I can see in its options it wants a "SRC" and "DEST", but im after a merge of the two
<golu62> Can anyone tell me,How to install firefox 3.1 beta 2?
<Nick_> is it possible to read a text file per line and output it to multiple files?
<Slart> AussieGuy: I think you can use rsync to make changes to the SRC too.. isn't there a switch?
<unop_> guestguestnew, i'm out of ideas - you'll have to ask someone who's done this before
<guestguestnew> unop_: well thanks for all the help. i still learned a lot
<Slart> Nick_: sure
<unop_> Nick_, all lines or just some lines ??
<Nick_> unop_: all lines, 1 line per 1 file output
<Slart> Nick_: it might not be a simple 2 word command.. but it's doable
<Nick_> Slart: i see, do you have a guide/tutorial I can read to do it?
<em123> hi
<unop_> Nick_, wait, let me get this straight - you want to read an input file line by line and output the same line to multiple output files?? is that right?
<Slart> Nick_: not really.. but if you wait a minute or two I'll see what I can do
<carbonic> I'm trying to play an encrypted dvd, I got all'the needed packages for it, but the players don't seem to be able to use it. Totem-xine for example asks if I need libdvdcss, although I got it installed already. Anybody got any ideas?
<AussieGuy> no switches that I can se
<AussieGuy> unelss it modifies SRC by default
<em123> just now i enter a channel named ubuntu?cn, but now i can not return , who can tell me that channel's exact name?
<Nick_> unop_: read a file line by line then output line 1 to output file 1, line 2 to output file 2, and so on
<dr_willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> Nick_: split -l 1 <input file> will do it
<em123> ok, thanks
<Slart> Nick_: you can change the names of the output files in some way.. check the man page for more info
<Nick_> Slart: oh, thanks
<guestguestnew> unop_: i'm sorry for not using google earlier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#Server%20Configuration found this it has everything.
<Slart> Nick_: split -l 1 <input file> <prefix> will create files called <prefix>aa, <prefix>ab etc
<carajean> anybody know how to install a .rar file in ubuntu?? I downloaded a file in that format and need to know how to run it to install the program.
<AussieGuy> sounds like a windows program
<Slart> carajean: install a rar file? you can unpack it if that's what you're looking for
<carbonic> it's like a zip file.
<AussieGuy> I think file-roller can open them
<carajean> yes sir thats what im looking for.
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Slart> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Romario11> Hi there!
<James22> Hello all
<flo-isback> how do i connect from terminal to  wired internet connection ?
<blackpaw> flo-isback: in order to do what? Surf the web from the commandline? Lynx can do that... but it hurts ;)
<James22> I have a problem with my sounds - /dev/dsp is always busy.... i can play audio when i start up.. but after I run VLC for a while and then close it... I can't play anything else "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" yields: "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ... lsof /dev/dsp comes up with nothing as well :(
<Romario11> I have a question about upgrading
<Panarchy> Who needs help?
<flo-isback> blackpaw: heh want nothing to fancy ;)
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> Who needs help?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Romario11
<ubottu> Romario11: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<James22> Panarchy, I do
<Panarchy> !ice-cream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice-cream
<Panarchy> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Panarchy> James22: Go ahead
<Panarchy> what's your question
<Panarchy> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<James22> I have a problem with my sounds - /dev/dsp is always busy.... i can play audio when i start up.. but after I run VLC for a while and then close it... I can't play anything else "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" yields: "bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ... lsof /dev/dsp comes up with nothing as well :(
<Panarchy> !hot-girls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot-girls
<Panarchy> hahahaha :P
<Rec0> whats the name of the ubuntu help channel
<Panarchy> This is it
<Rec0> ahh ok
<Panarchy> James22: Nup, confused with that
<Rec0> got a problem with my installation it doesn't boot it sais Error 2
<Panarchy> Dunno
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> !drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<Rec0> end error 2 means there is somethin wrong with the menu list
<Panarchy> hahahaha
<Slart> !botabuse  | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<James22> Rec0, GRUB Error 2 ?
<Rec0> !Marihuana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Marihuana
<Rec0> jap
<Rec0> exactly
<James22> Rec0, is it a fresh install ?
<werdnum> Rec0: maybe if you spelt it correctly...
<Rec0> yap
<Rec0> what???
<Romario11> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<James22> Rec0, do you have mutiple hard drives in the machine ?
<James22> Rec0, or multiple partitions ?
<Rec0> yes i do
<Rec0> 3
<Rec0> i have it like this
<carlos`> the 'commands' usualy writen as $COMMAND are hard or soft links or what ?
<Romario11> OK, I read that already and it didn't help. What I really want to know is: if I upgrade directly from the upgrade manager to the next version of Ubuntu, will it keep my settings and files?
<crow> Hi, how to change language, i have sys msg on german and would like to have everything in english...
<Rec0> IDE Primary master :160GB Data Storage
<Rec0> IDE Primary slave: 120GB For linux
<Rec0> IDE Secondary Master: 40GB Windows
<Rec0> IDE Secondary Slave: DVD-Burner
<FloodBot1> Rec0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rec0> sorry
<James22> Rec0, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4485201&postcount=8
<Rec0> thanks a lot
<carlos`> the 'commands' usualy writen as $COMMAND are hard or soft links or what ?
<AussieGuy> rsync works on timestamp compared to UTC, not date compared to timezone, right?
<Slart> carlos`: what are you talking about?
<AussieGuy> so 2 different machines in 2 different timezones will update fine
<Slart> carlos`: commands written where?
<_cO^^Ok_69> bobby
<ardchoille> CarlFK: $COMMAND is usually seen as a variable
<Rec0> does ubuntu really need to be on a master hdd
<James22> Rec0, If that doesn't work.. see the rest of the thread, there are a couple of other possible solutions to your problem
<Rec0> ???
<Slart> Rec0: nope
<carlos`> i;ve installed tomcat, and in few manuals its written to set $CATALINA_HOME or $JAVA_HOME ..
<Slart> Rec0: !!!!
<James22> nochd, i don't believe it does
<Rec0> yea??
<Slart> carlos`: that looks like an enviroment variable
<ardchoille> carlos`: those are variables
<carlos`> and how do iset them ?
<carlos`> change their value
<AussieGuy> export $VARIABLE = value
<ardchoille> thank you AussieGuy
<AussieGuy> if you want it permenent put that in your .bashrc
<carlos`> and import will show current value ?
<_cO^^Ok_69_> bobby
<unop_> AussieGuy, actually that wouldn't work
<Rec0> ok im gonna try to set them to dma mode.... hope it works..
<bullgard4> '~$ echo USE' does not produce any aoutput. Why do other Linux distributions use such an environment variable?
<_cO^^Ok_69_> hay brow
<ardchoille> export VARIABLE = value
<unop_> carlos`, AussieGuy   export VARIABLE=value  #note no spaces and no dollar
<unop_> ardchoille, spaces ...
<carlos`> thankyou
<Slart> bullgard4: are you sure the ~$ is supposed to be there? it isn't just a prompt?
<ardchoille> unop_: ah, good catch, the spaces work in ~/.bashrc but not in terminal
<joaopinto> bullgard4, do you mean, echo $USER ?
<_cO^^Ok_69__> buntu
<Slart> ah.. good catch joaopinto
<unop_> ardchoille, they shouldn't work in ~/.bashrc either - atleast if its to be POSIXly correct
<Decepticon> ahahah allquixotic ive got it
<bullgard4> joaopinto: Yes, I meant '~$ echo $USE'.
<ardchoille> unop_: spaces do work in ~/.bashrc for: export EDITOR=vim
<unop_> ardchoille, what i mean is   export EDITOR = vim #shouldn't work
<ardchoille> unop_: nevermind, looking at three diff ~/.bashrc files
<Slart> bullgard4: is that exactly what the string was? all characters correct, nothing missing?
<ardchoille> one person managing 11 servers gets tedious
<bullgard4> Slart: '~$ echo $USE' is exact.
<Slart> bullgard4: where did you find it? some howto?
<saler> :P
<unop_> ardchoille, yea, if you had spaces in the declaration - you'd get .. bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier
<flo-isback> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<bullgard4> Slart: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gnome-config.xml
<AussieGuy> I was planning on 20 server
<AussieGuy> *s
<ardchoille> unop_: yeah, you're right
<AussieGuy> theyll all be identical though
<ardchoille> unop_: I wrote this .bashrc two years ago and never tested "export EDITOR = vim" to see if everything worked, which it doesn't
<joaopinto> bullgard4, there is no common variable with the name $USE, there is $USER
<ardchoille> unop_: I'm so glad you spoke up :)
<Slart> bullgard4: no such string on that page
<Decepticon> allquixotic you will see http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/school/knight2e/pdf/ fill up as i complete all 1365 swf files into pdf files ... i used a bash script in cygwin to use a for loop for every swf file in the dir to open it in firefox on windows... then, i had a program called automate recognize window title, slash window title to obtain file #, and send keystrokes to print as #.pdf
<bullgard4> Slart: There is.
<Pokshun> guys, I know you can redirect output using the > operator. Now.. does anyone know how I can redirect output to the terminal/default display. You might wonder, "why do you want to do that!, all commands are by default directed to the terminal anyway". Yes I know.. but my requirements are different, I want to explicitly redirect output to the computer's monitor.
<unop_> ardchoille, it's one mistake i made too often - shell is so different to other language in that respect - which makes sense, spaces delimit arguments.
<Decepticon> allquixotic and then the automate program was to kill firefox, and wait for a new instance to come up... whereby the process would begin again.
<leon> who know, how many ubuntu user now
<ardchoille> yeah
<bullgard4> joaopinto: In http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gnome-config.xml there is.
<Slart> bullgard4: not that I see in firefox.. find doesn't see it either..
<unop_> leon, maybe this gives you an idea - http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu
<leon> good, it is diffcult to introduce ubuntu to my guys
<Slart> bullgard4: it mentions a USE variable.. that might be set in a make script.. but it doesn't contain the string "~$ echo $USE"
<joaopinto> bullgard4, that is not a generic variable, it's is just some variable you use for the compilation parameters
<bullgard4> Slart: My Firefox Search funnction does find it. Even when using 'Match case'.
<joaopinto> it could be USE, or POTATOES, or ANYTHING_ELSE
<unop_> Pokshun, use something like osd_cat (from xosd-bin) for an on screen display
<Slart> bullgard4: can you take a screenshot where it's visible?
<bullgard4> joaopinto: Ah! Thank you very much vor explaining.
<joaopinto> bullgard4, and that variable is for a gentoo system, nothing that you should care about when using Ubuntu
<leon> wicd will import to install package?
<unop_> Pokshun,  echo "hello world" | osd_cat -
<bullgard4> joaopinto: Ok. Thank you again.
<leon> i think wicd is better than NM
<_cO^^Ok_69> ceting
<kolby> what video format does Brasero need to burn DVDs ?
<kolby> I have the videos in mpeg4 right now
<bullgard4> Slart: Taking a screenshot and relaying it to the public is too much effort for such a small problem. So I will refrain from it. Synchonously to our thread joaopinto has given an excellent explanation for $USE.
<Slart> bullgard4: yes.. I was just curious if we were seeing different web-pages for some reason
<Rec0> james22 could you send me the link one more time
<louise> I am having a problem setting up my wireless network, I downloaded and installed the windows driver but it still dont seem to work, help ?!
<ardchoille> kolby: I've never tried that with brasero, if it doesn't work, try tovid or devede
<Rec0> udma is enabled
<Netcowboy> hello, I'm tryn to get TOR working I did every thing as "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR" says but I'm still with my real ip
<kolby> ardchoille, thanks
<stian> How do i get the workspaceswitcher to show workspacenames insted of just a window? :-)
<louise> how do I install the driver for a 802.11b/g wireless network card, in ubuntu ?
<werdnum> Hi! When I resume from suspend, my screen goes bananas and I have to alt-sysrq-K to get back to a sensible X terminal
<werdnum> s/terminal/session/
<ardchoille> stian: right click the workspace switcher and choose Preferences
<stian> Yes but preferences isent there (?)
<DawnLight> quanta+ is not develoed anymore, is it?
<stian> Can adjust how many workspaces i want, thats it.
<Rec0> ehm could someone help me i've got a fresh ubuntu installed but it doesn't load it says grub error 2
<Rec0> i've got multiple hdd's in my pc (3 and a dvd-burner)
<Slart> stian: it seems there used to be a checkbox for this.. there is still a variable in gconf-editor for it
<richard> greetings, and merry christmas
<Guest29648> i have a problem with the amsn audio and video
<Guest29648> can someone help, i am using intrepid
<stian> Slart: Will take a look :-) Thanx
<shoeunited> I've found a solution to a "screenshot gallery of a movie" that has been plauging some users for a long time.  Where should I make a topic for it?
<crow> is there already .dev package for mplayer_vdpau to test?
<shoeunited> In the forums, I mean.
<Slart> stian: seems it only works if you're running metacity though =/
<Guest29648>  i have a problem with the amsn audio and video
<Guest29648> no audio and video
<stian> Running the same ubuntu on the laptop and there i have given them names.... but here i just cant find it..
<richard>  i have a problem with the amsn audio and video
<richard> no audio and video
<Guest11676> help please
<FiremanEd> !ask | Guest11676
<ubottu> Guest11676: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest11676> well i try to call someone with amsn but it say something about /dev/dsp
<man> hello
<man> can you help me?
<FiremanEd> !ask | man
<ubottu> man: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest11676> ok
<eleos2> what is the shortcut of changing the language
<eleos2> ?
<PurplePlus> eleos2 alt+shift doesn't work?
<eleos2> purpleplus no
<man> allo
<ardchoille> PurplePlus: alt+shift brings up the window menu bydefault
<bitsbam> hey all, is there a way when i share a drive ( either with samba or nfs, don't care which ) that i can make 2 drives appear as one to the client computer? I guess i am looking for a program that will do this.
<bartek> hi, I keep getting Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) .. It's because I have a "aptitude search w" running in my ps but how can I kill it? I've tried sudo kill <pid> and kilall aptitude but no luck it just sits there. Any tips?
<melch> Hey can someone help me install adobe air on a 64 bit install?
<joaopinto> bitsbam, sure, just make sure those drives are mounted inside your share path
<joaopinto> !aptlock | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bartek> What does that do before I run it?
<bartek> brief summary :-)
<gauravkumar> tryin to install warcraft III on hardy.. i have a dell inspiron 1525 .. intel 965 video .. i get a black screen when i run with wine and nothin else... any help?
<joaopinto> bartek, it kills the process locking that file
<mint_> hi guys, i have a problem with java, everytime i try to use a digital certificate with java, it show me a pop up to select it, but there's no certificate  (and i've already imported it), any suggestion?
<error404notfound> I am in single user mode, I have /,/var,/boot,/var/www and I want to run fsck on them but it says that they are mounted, when I try to unmount them ubuntu cries about them being busy
<bartek> ok
<bartek> thanks
<eleos2> what is the keyboard shortcut of changing the default language
<eleos2> ?
<joaopinto> !wine | gauravkumar
<ubottu> gauravkumar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bartek> awesome .. thanks joaopinto !
<melch> !adobe air
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe air
<joaopinto> eleos2, I am not aware of a shortcut for that, it's available from System -> Admin -> Lang Support
<kanibalizm> gosh
<kanibalizm> so many ppl
<joaopinto> error404notfound, are you sure you booted in recovery mode ? Have you untried to unmount them ?
<kanibalizm> who can help about UBUNTU :)
<joaopinto> !anyone | kanibalizm
<ubottu> kanibalizm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<em123> hi, please tell me one livecd that have these 3 feature, 1, minimal, 2, make, gcc, 3, after startup, the livecd can been pull out and put another cd into cdrom drive
<error404notfound> joaopinto: I am in recovery mood, from there I select root shell option, I have also tried to unmount them...
<kanibalizm> shoul id ask in channel :)
<joaopinto> em123, the ubuntu live cd does not allow that
<joaopinto> !ot | em123
<ubottu> em123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gauravkumar> joaopinto: i did install through wine and finally when i try to run the exe i get a black blank screen.. also noteworthy.. i get direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set) from glxinfo
<melch> Anyone have any info on adobe air and ubuntu
<em123> ok
<joaopinto> gauravkumar, "direct rendering: No" means you are not using the 3d capable drivers
<joaopinto> gauravkumar, System -> Admin -> Hardware drivers
<simon_> hi. since upgrade/update I get I/O errors with my cdrom drive (only with audio disc, not with data cds)
<joaopinto> check if there is a recognized proprietary drivers for your card
<kanibalizm> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<kanibalizm> this i what i have :)
<joaopinto> kanibalizm, on the terimnal run: sudo apt-get install -f
<kanibalizm> jabagawee you can help ?
<joaopinto> as suggested by the message
<gauravkumar> joaopinto: Hardware drivers doesnt list anything.. tried to get something relevant by using envy but this is an intel chipset and envy is for nvidia and ati
<ardchoille> joaopinto: I have a vid card and after installing ubuntu direct rendering says yes, but the 3d drivers are not installed. I don't think direct rendering means 3d capable
<joaopinto> ardchoille, direct rendering usually implies some 3d support, it does not mean it provides the same support as the proprietary drivers
<gauravkumar> i have intel 965 and i also install xorg-video-intel.. well that's the best i could figure out .. any help?? really wanna play dota
<joaopinto> gauravkumar, sorry, I have no experience with intel videco cards :\
<joaopinto> gauravkumar, run lspci, to check for your video card model
<kanibalizm> lol thanks alot joaopinto
<gauravkumar> ardchoille: any experience with intel cards?
<kanibalizm> i have this problem when try to instal Java
<ardchoille> gauravkumar: no
<bonhoffer> when i run svn on ubuntu, nano opens -- what is going on?
<Computech> someone know how to fix this error with wine: Run-time error '429'
<Computech> >     ActiveX component can't create object
<gauravkumar> ardchoille: AND 1525 is supposed to be Dell's UBUNTU laptop
<gauravkumar> :(
<joaopinto> !wine | Computech
<ubottu> Computech: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Computech> joaop i couldnt find the wine ch sry
<joaopinto> np :)
<gauravkumar> anyone else? warcraft on intel video cards?
<ardchoille> joaopinto: thanks for the info
<nickrud> bonhoffer, for the commit log? nano must be set as your editor
<ardchoille> nickrud: when I run the Report a Problem app, it results in a message saying that the problem report is damaged and cannot be processed. Would that have anything to do with having vim set as my default editor?
<bonhoffer> nickrud, i type svn ci and i get a message in nano -- then i exit and hit continue and the svn commits
<bonhoffer> it seems like any messages should go to stdout, not nano
<spionlala> i have fglrx activated on intrepid, compiz works great, but 2d performance with compiz turned off is HORRIBLE, what could i do? i tried nearly everything...
<bitsbam> joaopinto: ak, how do i get them to look like one drive? or one shared folder ? - thanks btw
<nickrud> bonhoffer, ah, the first I have no clue
<nickrud> ardchoille, I wouldn't think so, but you could always try changing it
<joaopinto> bitsbam, there is no context of drives on linux, you make the "drive" contents availables at a specific path (mount path)
<joaopinto> you just need to make sure such path is inside your samba/nfs/whatever your root share point
<joaopinto> they will be seen as directories on your share, regardless of it's physical location
<bitsbam> got it, thanks
<ardchoille> nickrud: no change, the "Report A Problem" app always crashes when I try to use it
<nickrud> bonhoffer, I've been using subclipse recently, so I just did a commit from the cli: vim opened with an offer of creating my commit log
<bonhoffer> yeah -- pretty odd
<fantomas> I can't get sound working in guest windows XP. I tried bith ALSA and PulseAudio driver in machine config dialog but still no audio in Windows. After first enabling audio in machine's config (I started with ALSA), windows found multimedia device and installed Intel 82801AA Audio Controller which is listed in Device Manager and marked as working. But as I said - no audio in windows
<_cO^^Ok_69> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<fantomas> _cO^^Ok_69: who cares? this is state channel - everybody quits and enters
<fantomas> _cO^^Ok_69: the main idea is to demonstrante you are using Ubuntu. For this you simply want to join this channle and keep silence ))
<spionlala> HI fantomas !!!!!!!!!!
<error404notfound> I have a machine which is directly connected to internet, after a reboot, I can ping all internet servers, but can't open any urls in the browser... Its Ubuntu 8.04LTS Server
<fantomas> _cO^^Ok_69: in other words - don't disturb people from meditating on status messages ))
<spionlala> error404notfound, browser is correctly configured? proxy settings for example?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: ping with ip adress or with hostnames ?
<error404notfound> spionlala: previoulsy I was able to browse with it, e.g. elinks...
<error404notfound> erUSUL: both...
<teranova> hello
<erUSUL> error404notfound: so dns works correctly... check proxy settings as spionlala said
<joaopinto> error404notfound, what error message do you get on the browser ?
<saler> error404notfound,did u do any software installation or config(dhcp,dns,...)
<error404notfound> erUSUL: no proxy required or used previously..
<error404notfound> joaopinto: nothing, keeps me waiting for years
<Schuenemann> where can I get the nfs-utils package?
<joaopinto> Scarey, what utility are you looking for ?
<saler> Schuenemann,"google"
<teranova> i have probleme i update my kubuntu distrib to 8.10 the assistance finish downloading update and he install in this process pc roboot i dont know why and i can't get my linux working ? they are any methode to roolback setting ????? thanks to answer me
<AshTray-> I have a problem with dovecot. The application it's running but the server it's not listenin 111 port or 143 :| What can i do? The log shows no errors.
<Hans-Martin> error404notfound: anyway check the proxy settings - some malware might have installed a proxy via some javascript hackery
<joaopinto> saler, that does not help much !
<eleos2> ok thx guys
<saler> joaopint, ubuntu package website
<joaopinto> Schuenemann, there is no such package for ubuntu, probably what you are looking for is included in another package like nfs-common
<bazhang> Schuenemann, nfs-common
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<Schuenemann> thanks then
<Schuenemann> yeah, that was it. Thanks
<teranova>  i have probleme i update my kubuntu distrib to 8.10 the assistance finish downloading update and he install in this process pc roboot i dont know why and i can't get my linux working ? they are any methode to roolback setting ????? thanks to answer me
<hombre> hello
<Schuenemann> !info quota-tools
<ubottu> Package quota-tools does not exist in intrepid
<hombre> my system ubuntu 7.10  does not recognize my chart network
<gauravkumar> joaopinto: ardchoille i finally got direct rendering to YES :) .. but still get the same problem with wine and wrcrafe.. how has it been for u guys.. warcraft smooth on wine?
<hombre> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz
<hombre> Carte réseau    Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller  (88.176.17.102)
<hombre>     
<RogerB> !wxglade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxglade
<RogerB> !info wxglade
<ubottu> Package wxglade does not exist in intrepid
<hombre> can you help me?
<joaopinto> gauravkumar, better ask on #winehq now
<Schuenemann> does anyone know if this package quotatool is the same as quota-tools?
<ardchoille> gauravkumar: I've never used wine
<spionlala> is there any way to install kde3 on intrepid?
<spionlala> i can only find the kde4 packages
<AshTray-> !dovecot
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<dr_willis> spionlala,  theres unofficail packages i think in the works.
<Schuenemann> gauravkumar, you'd better look in the appdb
<dr_willis> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<gauravkumar> Schuenemann: appdb?
<spionlala> dr_willis, i see but nothing finalised huh? thx anyway
<Schuenemann> gauravkumar, appdb.winehq.org
<RogerB> kubuntu 8.04 is kde3
<spionlala> jesus i need something to test 2d performance which is not xu or ubuntu or kubuntu 4 (and i dont want to install hardy, thx :) )
<gauravkumar> joaopinto: thanks anyways
<RogerB> spionlala, 2d performance, how old is your machine ???
<AdamDH> is there a ubuntu development channel? I am in the process of making some packages for ubuntu but need some advice.
<spionlala> brand new
<dr_willis> I rember when '2d acelleration' was a big feature. :)
<joaopinto> AdamDH, for packaging, #ubuntu-motu
<spionlala> but gnome performance with compiz disabled is horrible
<RogerB> 2d performance is pretty much obsolete
<anton> hi guys i have a problem
<spionlala> not when i dont want campiz activated
<dr_willis> spionlala,  and what video card? and have you isntalled any extra drivers for it?
<AdamDH> thanks joaopinto I will go ask in there
 * delcoyote hi
<spionlala> compiz*
<Schuenemann> I need this package quota-tools but the closest I find in apt is quotatool. It doesn't have the "quota" command I need, though
<dr_willis> Its very weird that compiz woild be faster...
<anton> its my first time using ubuntu and i dont have any sound at all
<spionlala> hd3850 , fglrx works great, tried every avail version (even 9.1 beta)
<spionlala> gtkperf/100 rounds with compiz = 5 secs
<spionlala> without compiz = 40 secs
<RogerB> i don't have compiz running and i have no problems
<spionlala> without compiz moving windows around feels so sluggish
<joaopinto> SchneeSchwarz, the "quota" command I am aware of is not NFS related...
<anton> its my first time using ubuntu and i dont have any sound at all
<joaopinto> ops, was Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> joaopinto, it's not. I'm following a tutorial to kernel recompilation and it's asking for those packages
<Schuenemann> that's the last I need
<leon> histo, i have a question. what pdf reader is best that supports asia language?
<joaopinto> !best | leon
<ubottu> leon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AMDMutant> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Schuenemann> joaopinto, what is it for, anyway?
<spionlala> i like evince leon, its small&fast
<joaopinto> SchneeSchwarz, the quota command, included on the quota package, is to define file system level quotas per users
<joaopinto> ops, Schuenemann
<hombre> anybody wants  to help me
<leon> the tool supports chinese language?
<RogerB> i wonder if i can remove swap partition, it's never used, hmmmm
<Schuenemann> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<spionlala> well i dunno chinese put im pretty sure tho , iguess everything in ubuntu supports chinese :o
<joaopinto> leon, the default pdf viewer from ubuntu should support most languages
<bazhang> Schuenemann, please /msg ubottu or search at packages.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> RogerB, you can, but you shouldn't
<leon> nochd, it does not supports, i can only see ascii char
<RogerB> use abiword
<RogerB> it has chinese language and views pdg
<jeff008> hello every body, i would like to install again hardy (server),i want t part my disk 250 Go... /boot primary etx3 200 Mo ,and the rest lvm2 with the cd live ... I've installed lvm2, modprobe dm-mod . i kill all olds parts... and create these two parts.But when i try to install with cd live, i've problem;;;
<spionlala> whats the option again to turn the "minimize window to taskbar"-animation in compiz off? i unchecked everything in animation, but for some reason still nothing! :(
<RogerB> *pdf
<hombre> ubuntu.fr
<bazhang> spionlala, #compiz-fusion for expert help
<Schuenemann> bazhang, what about all those dependencies?
<spionlala> bleh you dont need an expert for that :D but ok
<hombre> ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> Schuenemann, which ones?
<Schuenemann> bazhang, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/quota
<jeff008> is there any one to help me?
<jeff008> ;)
<joaopinto> !anyone | jeff008
<ubottu> jeff008: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Schuenemann, could you please explain what you are trying to do?
<Schuenemann> bazhang, install quota package
<bazhang> !info quota
<ubottu> quota (source: quota): implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16-2 (intrepid), package size 454 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<bazhang> Schuenemann, sudo apt-get install quota
<hombre> does anyone speak french?
<jeff008> excuse me i'm french ;)
<bazhang> hombre, in #ubuntu-fr
<joaopinto> !fr | hombre
<ubottu> hombre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<anton> Can anyone help me fixing my sound? i dont have any sound at all in ubuntu but it works in windows XP
<Schuenemann> bazhang, I can't believe I didn't see it. Thanks
<bazhang> anton, have you run the alsa tests?
<hombre> #ubuntu-fr
<anton> No its my first time using ubuntu
<bazhang> hombre, /join #ubuntu-fr  <---type that
<leon> thank you all man, xpdf support chinese is very good. evince is not supports chinese language
<bazhang> anton, first step is to type alsamixer in terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<bazhang> anton, lets keep this in channel (not in PM)
<anton> okey
<anton> ok ill check that out
<kromium> hi I am installing ubuntu using alternate install CD. how to chnage resolution of installer using this CD?
<kromium> there is no such option on the main menu
<joaopinto> you will need to use the vga=mode
<joaopinto> on the boot options
<bazhang> kromium, resolution? it is ncurses based so will not have a live cd look to it
<anton> Thats how my alsamixer looks like: http://www.speedyshare.com/447791257.html
<joaopinto> bazhang, I guess he is refering to the text mode resolution, aka video mode
<bazhang> anton, is anything muted?
<spionlala> FRAME BUFFER RESOLUTION :P
<anton> Not that i can see
<acke_> hey guys, in gnome usb is mounted with gnome-volume-manager, how is that done in kde?
<anton> But if Card means soundcard, that isnt the right one
<bazhang> anton, next step is to /join #alsa and follow the steps in the topic there
<anton> ok thanks
<joaopinto> acke_, try asking on #kubuntu :P
<_2> anyone know of a linux distro that isn't compiled against libselinux1 ?
<joaopinto> !ot | _2
<ubottu> _2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> _2, actually you should consider asking on #Linux
<natnayr89> hi there, im having a problem with my computer, i think i accidentally changed the /usr folder and recursive all the permissions to chmod 777. Alot of my ubuntu's features and functions are now not working, especially when i cannot mount an external HD. Is there a way to revert to the original?
<_2> joaopinto thank you.
<_2> now anyone know of one ?
<kromium> bazhang: yes but this is laptop and when I start installer screen is distorted
<joaopinto> _2, please move your question to an appropriate channel, thanks
<kromium> bazhang: hence I thought changing resolution may fix this problem
<_2> joaopinto ban me!
<natnayr89> ﻿hi there, im having a problem with my computer, i think i accidentally changed the /usr folder and recursive all the permissions to chmod 777. Alot of my ubuntu's features and functions are now not working, especially when i cannot mount an external HD. Is there a way to revert to the original?
<joaopinto> natnayr89, you should reinstall or restore from a backup
<joaopinto> nat2610, a recursive chmod on a system di rcan't be easily rollled back
<joaopinto> ops, natnayr89
<natnayr89> joapinto: will reinstall cause me to delete my /var and /home folder?
<erUSUL> natnayr89: i would backup /home and clone package selections then reinstall and restore backup
<erUSUL> !clone | natnayr89
<ubottu> natnayr89: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<joaopinto> natnayr89, /var yes, /home will not, if you select not to format the installation partition, or if you have created a specific part for it already
<joaopinto> natnayr89, chmodding a system dir is always a bad thing to do :\
<wang> hello,everybody
<Jeaton> hello wang
<ohness> natnayr89 -> so take good notes -- put it in your sysadmin notebook of lessons learned
<NicEXE> I have just upgraded my PC with MSI ATI R4650 and my desktop looks like a crazy colorful party. What should I do?
<wang> I am a new user in ubuntu.just for four days
<RogerB> he / she try to set permissions so wouldn't need root to do anything , lol, epic fail
<natnayr89> alright thanks then, i'll know now, i did that earlier by accident cause i neeeded to change my /var/www folder and accidently typed in /usr
<Jeaton> congrats, wang
<natnayr89> if i ever typed in the same mistake, is there a immediate way to revert?
<Hans-Martin> hi, I've been experiencing problems with kmediafactory for a long time, and now I finally got around and compiled 0.5.2-4 and that version works again. The ubuntu package which does not work is 0.5.2-0. Who can be bugged to include a working version into the binary repository?
<wang> I am a student.
<erUSUL> NicEXE: what graphic card did you have prior to the upgrade?
<joaopinto> natnayr89, no
<natnayr89> joaopinto: ok thanks then
<natnayr89> great help, thanks
<ohness> wang -> okay, now is a good time to do some linux tutorials
<wang> yeah
<joaopinto> Hans-Martin, have you filed a bug report about it ?
<bazhang> !rute | wang
<ubottu> wang: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<wang> updating my system now.
<MarcN> From one ubuntu/intrepid laptop I can plug in my hp printer/scanner and xsane works; another ubuntu/intrepid fails to find the scanner.  Any idea how to debug?
<ohness> wang a good book is by craig sobell  practical guide to ubuntu
<NicEXE> erUSUL: I was using my internal graphics (intel GMA950 i believe) provided by my motherboard
<Hans-Martin> joaopinto: others have (in May already)
<Hans-Martin> joaopinto: I'd have to find the launchpad bug number
<erUSUL> NicEXE: did you installed the ati drivers from System>Admin>Hardware drivers ?
<ohness> MarcN -> look into using udev rules,  look around /etc/udev/rules.d   for identifying your devices
<joaopinto> Hans-Martin, the proper way is to add the info to those bug reports, "this bug is fixed on version x.y.x",
<NicEXE> I am trying to but it is still searching for available drivers
<Hans-Martin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmediafactory/+bug/236806 already says which version fixes the problem - that was in June...
<Hans-Martin> joaopinto: But I will add an entry confirimg the observation, maybe it helps...
<NicEXE> erUSUL: I am trying to but it is still searching for available drivers
<wang> I hava a problem:when I use Mplayer to open *.avi,it has no problem,but to open *.rmvb or *.rm,there only hav voice,not graphics
<erUSUL> NicEXE: yep i read it... maybe you can try a more "manual" way...
<erUSUL> !ati | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> wang, do you have all the codecs installed? have you tried other players such as vlc?
<Hans-Martin> wang: it's quite possible that the video codec needed to play the file is not present.
<djbeenie> looking for the equivalent of WinSCP for Ubuntu?
<wang> I search it by google,
<erUSUL> djbeenie: scp
<slashme> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<slashme> quit
<wang> as it tell me how to do,but I can't find where hava wrong
<bazhang> wang, no need; install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<djbeenie> erUSUL, ty!
<wang> I will be useful?
<erUSUL> djbeenie: np!
<bazhang> wang sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wang> OK, i try
<bazhang> wang, the first package I always install :)
<anton> bazhang: Those alsa guys didnt help me at all.. they just say ubuntu sucks... -.-
<bazhang> anton, just a second I will join you in there
<anton> okey thanks
<arvind_khadri> anton, may i know what happened?
<wang> I try it.
<Jeaton> what's bundled in the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<g0r8y> Hi there, is anyone familiar with the program "915resolution" i have an asus eeepc and im trying to create a virtual 1024x768 resolution but not having any joy
<wang> just wait a moment
<Schuenemann> where do I get the kernel sources? I found in the forums I had to install the linux-tree package, but it seems it does not exist anymore
<RogerB> anton you might have sound muted, my sound blaster sometimes after install is muted and i have to go to preferences to have the right volume meter to show up to adjust it
<ohness> Jeaton -> you can apt-cache search packagnamehere
<wang> I am a student from china.my english is poor.
<Jeaton> ok, thanks
<arvind_khadri> Jeaton, all the packages that cant be shipped directly... basically the codecs for restricted format
<Schuenemann> wang, there is #ubuntu-zh
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: linux-source
<wang> thanks!
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, do I need that package or just the headers will do?
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: what are you trying to do ?
<wang> lots of student use ubuntu at my school
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, rebuild kernel
<kjs> ]€#¢
<mint_> hi guys, i hyave a problem, i'm trying to use a certificate with java, but it doesn't appear on the moment of select it, but i have already imported it to java and firefox, what can i do?
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: you neeed the sources
<wang> lots of students use ubuntu at my school
<bazhang> wang, for china there is #ubuntu-cn
<erUSUL> !kernel | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<wang> I know it.
<kjs> what is the equiv of the alt key in a mac
<kjs> on a mac
<wang> I had
<kjs> dd
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, ok... and then it will end up at /usr/src/, right?
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: yep
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: no problem
<bazhang> kjs, dont use the enter key after one word
<kjs> bazhang: hving some problems here with backspace damn mac
<spionlala> is there anyway to modify the taskbar in gnome so its not possible anymore to move windows under it?
<arvind_khadri> spionlala, lock it
<lastman> Hi, is it possible to install openoffice 3?
<erUSUL> !oo3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo3
<arvind_khadri> lastman, ya ...
<bazhang> lastman, from a ppa
<spionlala> ofc its locked
<utremifasola> o.O
<carandraug> lastman: yes. Compile it. Or from ppa
<wang> waiting feedback... 302 Found
<utremifasola> it is possible!  to install openoffice 3!
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, its locked
<mint_> any idea of t to o with the certificat?
<lastman> ppa?
<utremifasola> yes it is!
<carandraug> !ppa | lastman
<ubottu> lastman: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bazhang> !ppa > lastman
<ubottu> lastman, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> spionlala, lock to panel
<RogerB> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in intrepid
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, what do you mean lock to panel?
<marnold> lastman, let me grab the url for you
<ra> Hey,  What is wrong with emulators and 8.10?  I can't get ZNes, or PCSX to work
<severin> hey guys, is there any real channel regarding eeebuntu?
<arvind_khadri> spionlala, right click on the icon and choose lock to panel
<RogerB> open office is in the synaptic package manager
<Schuenemann> ra, why not?
<bazhang> ra 64bit?
<wang>  waiting feedback... 302 Found..can't useful .this command:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras .
<ohness> anyone familiar with ifenslave and bonding? need assist in bonding an eth0 and wifi..  bond0 must use static? how about eth0 and wlan0 ?
<carandraug> RogerB: not openoffice 3
<ra> Schuenemann, bazhang:  Not 64 bit,  Unsure, I watched a tutorial on Youtube, but it didn't work.  Some of the config menus will not even open
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, umm what icon?? the two "icons" (show desktop,desktop-switcher) are both locked
<balkian> !info openoffice.org > RogerB
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<marnold> lastman, https://edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<bazhang> ra how did you install it
<Schuenemann> ra
<Schuenemann> ra, how did you install zsnes
<arvind_khadri> spionlala, what do you want?
<ra> bazhang, Schuenenmann: Synaptic
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, and the window bar is also locked
<anton_> what is it&
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, as i said i dont want to be able to move windows down out of my desktop
<spionlala> i want them to stop when they the bottom bar
<anton_> omg
<spionlala> when they *hit
<Schuenemann> ra, and what is happening?
<NicEXE> I clicked activate to activate a driver for my MSI ATI GPU but a dialog window says downloading and installing driver with %0 progress for about 10 minutes
<bazhang> severin, there is the /msg ubottu factoid ; I tend to get info from wiki at www.eeeuser.com (third party though)
<ra> schuenemann: ZNess will not even launch, Installed Znes through Synaptic
<arvind_khadri> spionlala, thats compiz
<Schuenemann> ra, run it using the console to see any error message
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, same problem without compiz
<ra> Schuenenmann: PCSX will launch, but I can't configure the display settings and it overall does not work like in Ubuntu 8.04
<spionlala> arvind_khadri, snapping windows doesnt help
<arvind_khadri> spionlala, hmm... i dont know much .. sorry :)
<Schuenemann> ra, don't know about pcsx... never used it
<spionlala> ok thx anyway ;)
<ohness> anyone familiar with ifenslave and bonding? need assist in bonding an eth0 and wifi..  bond0 must use static? how about eth0 and wlan0 ?
<Diiphantom> anywhere where i can get help with virtualbox OSE?
<bazhang> Diiphantom, ask and if someone knows they will answer
<marnold> ra what arch are you on
<Diiphantom> bazhang, thank you, well im tring to install vista in virtualbox everythign is fine but when i click start, the windows pops and stays pitchblack
<marnold> amd64 sometimes has problems with emulators
<Diiphantom> marnold, is that for me? im using intel quad 2 core
<bazhang> Diiphantom, any error messages? need to install the guest tools for example?
<Diiphantom> nothing
<Diiphantom> those are not installed it hink
<bazhang> Diiphantom, and you installed the packages for your kernel?
<Diiphantom> the virtualbox-ose-guest-tools
<Diiphantom> yes,
<spionlala> Diiphantom, since amd was the first one to supply 64 enabled cpus 64bit stuff in linux is always called amd64
<ohness> Diiphantom -> you have your vista cdrom inserted?
<Diiphantom> and an iso
<ohness> !who | Diiphantom
<ubottu> Diiphantom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marnold>  Diiphantom no someone asked about zsenes
<neodemi> im trying to learn to use python, and i installed the diveintopython package, however i cant find it. does anyone know where it puts the files
<Diiphantom> ohness,  and an iso
<Diiphantom> bazhang, which files for the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> neodemi, IS that package from our repos?
<neodemi> yes
<ohness> Diiphantom -> when you start the VM it is like a new pc, so it has to find where to boot things from, like if you have the cdrom inserted in
<marnold> neodemi, try sudo dpkg -L diveintopython
<Diiphantom> ohness, i had vmware in windows to test ubuntu,
<bazhang> Diiphantom, does vista allow running in a vm? iirc certain versions did not
<Jack_Sparrow> neodemi, Synaptic can show you where everything was installed in an advanced settings tab or button
<Spasysheep> how can i extract audio from an swf video file
<Diiphantom> ohness, you have a point let me try a different version, xp :)
<neodemi> thanks marnold its in /usr/share/doc
<ohness> bazhang -> that i dont know
<Schuenemann> is there any difference from downloading the kernel source from the repositories or directly from kernel.org?
<lastman> I ve added the url "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main" to my source list, but I dont know if it is a good idea to trust a scribbler team :)
<anton_> how can i include files *.h to my gcc?
<ohness> SchneeSchwarz -> i believe there are, but to confirm, download both and do a diff
<Diiphantom> bazhang, ** you have a point let me try a different version, xp :)
<Spasysheep> how can i extract audio from an swf video file?
<bazhang> Spasysheep, please dont repeat so often
<Jack_Sparrow> lastman, If you want opinions or want to take a poll this is the wrong place.. but I would not add other repos
<hydrozen> hi, should I be able to mount a floppy disk when using the Ubuntu Live CD?   I dont see any /dev/fd0.... only /dev/fd/
<Schuenemann> ohness, the problem is that the versions are different. I actually asked if I could have any problems in compiling a kernel not from the repositories
<natnayr89> ﻿!clone | natnayr89
<ohness> Schuenemann -> its always possible to have problems when compiling
<Diiphantom> do i have to install ¨virtualbox-ose-guest-source?¨
<Jack_Sparrow> schlort, Of course you will have troubles
<Diiphantom> bazhang, that i ment to ask you: do i have to install ¨virtualbox-ose-guest-source?¨
<Schuenemann> why so?
<jim_p> Diiphantom, only if you run ubuntu as a guest os in vbox ose version AND you want to compile something for it yourself
<Schuenemann> the repositories only have 2.6.24 and kernel.org has 2.6.28
<ohness> Schuenemann -> dependent of what flags or modules you activate
<Diiphantom> jim_p, thank you!
<lastman> Jack_Sparrow, you re right, but the Ubuntu team takes  too long to set OpenOffice free.
<bazhang> Diiphantom, I recall installing the guest tools, not certain about that one but if you dont need it wont hurt to have it anyway
<Schuenemann> ohness, can't I get 2.6.28 through the reps?
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann, Compiling your own kernels is not on-topic in here.. there are channels just for that.  It is best if you try to compile one and have some understanding so you can ask good - well formed questions
<Jack_Sparrow> lastman, Then do it yourself
<jim_p> Schuenemann, ubuntu 8.04 has 2.6.24 and the 2.6.28 was released in XMAS! give some time to the devs, although i think we wont see it in ubuntu
<lastman> done
<Diiphantom> bazhang, you mean virtualbox-ose-guest-utils?
<spionlala> Schuenemann, you could ofc get the 2.6.28 from intrepid, dont forget to get the libc too.
<jim_p> Schuenemann, is there a particular reason you want 2.6.28?
<FrancisN> Can anyone help me out with a brasero problem?  I'm trying to copy a disc, and it refuses to read at more than 2.8x
<Schuenemann> jim_p, no, just to compile my first one
<bazhang> Diiphantom, that sounds right; from apt-cache search virtualbox that seem the most likely candidate
<spionlala> just check the master kernel thread on ubuntuforums
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow, which channels are those?
<Diiphantom> xp worked!
<Diiphantom> :)
<jim_p> Schuenemann, do you use hardware that needs the 2.6.28 kernel (eg nehalem cpus and mobos)? or you want to do it for fun?
<spionlala> everything for the beginner there Schuenemann
<cubevanbaby> good morning (or your respective time of day depending on where you are in the world)
<Diiphantom> i guess its just vista :)
<Schuenemann> jim_p, no, I just want to compile a kernel
<Schuenemann> spionlala, excuse me?
<jim_p> Schuenemann, ok good luck then
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann,  #Kernel   would be a place to try..
<bazhang> Schuenemann, you can /msg ubottu irc for a link to channel lists
<spionlala> Schuenemann, you should check the master kernel thread on ubuntuforums
<joejc> whats a small distro with gnome and compiz preinstalled?
<bazhang> Schuenemann, also #ubuntu-offtopic
<spionlala> and forget #kernel no one will help a noob in there
<jim_p> joejc, small as in?
<ohness> bazhang -> Diiphantom  confirms it, some vista version dont run in vm
<joejc> fits on 2 gb
<Jack_Sparrow> spionlala, which is why I suggested he try one first and make sure to ask good well formed questions as as not to look foolish
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try with my current version
<jim_p> Schuenemann, you can always refer to the gentoo wiki for the kernel compilation
<bazhang> joejc, minimal install of ubuntu
<FrancisN> Can anyone help me out with a brasero problem?  I'm trying to copy a disc, and it refuses to read at more than 2.8x
<bazhang> joejc, other distro talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jim_p> joejc, minimal + a light enviroment (gnome-core is 0.5GB+)
<recon69> hi all, if I'm getting broken packages when i do an apt-get, is there a way to clean it up?
<jim_p> FrancisN, can you also have a look if k3b does the same?
<FrancisN> jim_p: I'll check, hang on
<jim_p> recon69, depends on what you get
<bazhang> FrancisN, copy? a dvd or other
<Tobberoth> Just installed ZSNES on a completely updated Ubuntu 8.10 and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93763/
<FrancisN> bazhang: cd, drive speed 48x
<ChristianBill> How do you install "Keyboard shortcuts", I am missing it from my System tab
<LFSveteran> someone using xmail server?
<dabbu> is there any note making application which is password protected
<Tobberoth> that's when I run it, of course
<ohness> FrancisN -> also if they are on same controller, they will be slow
<FrancisN> ohness: it's one drive, I'm copying to an image and then to a disk
<FrancisN> and jim_p: k3b doesn't give me any options above 16x
<recon69> jim_p: well, was looking at the help, there is a clean option and a purge option , whats the difference?
<jim_p> ChristianBill, isnt it in System > Preferences ? or in              gnome-control-center
<ohness> FrancisN -> i'd say just be patient, those numbers you throw around dont mean much really, cdrom are slow they have moving parts
<jim_p> recon69, purge = remove an app and its settings
<FrancisN> ohness: trust me, this is slower than windows.  It's taken over 20 minutes and 1 cd still isn't done
<jim_p> recon69, clean = clean the cache of downloaded packages (or semi-downloaded)
<ohness> FrancisN -> okay it is up to you
<recon69> jim_p: I try a clean , and the try find the package that causing the problem, thx
<jim_p> FrancisN, 16x for a dvd disk?
<jim_p> FrancisN, also look for buffer underruns
<FrancisN> jim_p: I dunno, K3b only gives me an option up to 16x and I'm trying to read a CD, on a drive of 48x speed
<FrancisN> I checked, DMA is enabled
<FrancisN> I've burned images with brasero before, and it only went up to 16x burn, but that was better than 2x read
<bullgard4> [MetaCity] What is the name of the function which makes that a window snaps when I move it using Touchpad, for example when I move it next to another window?
<mankash> does ubuntu have rar utility
<RogerB> mankash, yes
<jim_p> mankash, its called a plugin in linux language
<bazhang> !rar > mankash
<ubottu> mankash, please see my private message
<natnayr89> hi, could someone pls explain to me the cloning process, im a little lost with using 'aptitude'
<copper> quit sending guys over to #alsa god damn it
<jim_p> natnayr89, cloning of what?
<spionlala> haha copper :D
<natnayr89> jim_p: cloning of packages using aptitude
<copper> ATTENTION UBUNTU OVERLORDS: ALSA != Pulse Audio
<copper> Thank you.
<natnayr89> the ubuntu bot  explains in !clone |  natnayr89
<NicEXE> I have just upgraded my PC with MSI ATI R4650 (1GB) but everything looks corrupted and too colorful. what can I do?
<RogerB> seems obvious if someone had a alsa problem, alsa channel would be the solution
<Tobberoth> Ah seems that ZSNES is indeed broken on intrepid :(
<jim_p> copper, may i ask the reason?
<copper> you guys fuck up audio, you guys fix it
<spionlala> if they come tell them to check the pulseaudio thread on ubuntuforums copper :)
<FrancisN> copper: You might want to try being marginally polite while you're at it.
<hajar> please ..pray for god for Gaza .. they die
<spionlala> FrancisN, well copper is right
<copper> FrancisN: I'm well beyond the point where I can remain polite
<spionlala> utter noobs get sent to channels were they not belong
<spionlala> *where
<copper> I'm fucking tired of getting noobs turfed over to us
<RogerB> dude watch your language
<copper> RogerB: watch your noobs
<FrancisN> Can anyone tell me why Brasero is only reading my CD at 2x instead of drive-supported 48x?
<copper> and I'll watch my language
<jim_p> copper, well... tell them to remove pulseaudio and that alsa has no responsibility for their "situation"
<natnayr89> ﻿jim_p: hi so could u explain !clone? its for transfering the installed packages in ubuntu over to another machine
<mrwes> copper: how was your holiday? :)
<onetinsoldier> natnayr89: what do you need explained exactly? i'll try to a little here.... it takes 'just the name' of all the packages that are currently installed on your system. then on the target system, it marks all those same packages for installation. then you give a command that tells it to download all those packages and install them. then when it's finished, you have exactly all the same packages installed on the target system as
<onetinsoldier> are installed on the originating system
<jim_p> natnayr89, sorry mate, i know nothing about it
<copper> jim_p: doing that 10 times a day gets old
<jim_p> copper, oh sorry then. i promise to keep them here and tell them to do so
<jim_p> as long as i am here of course
<mankash> how to use rar in ubuntu
<eghdagon> hi
<marco__> hi
<musictoto> !rar>mankash
<ubottu> mankash, please see my private message
<spionlala> sudo apt-get install unrar
<eghdagon> how r u
<Schuenemann> mankash, try man rar
<copper> Just remember: Ubuntu 8.10 uses Pulse Audio by default, so if a noob comes here saying his audio is broken, don't send them over to #alsa, kthxbai
<jim_p> mankash, sudo apt-get install unrar                  and open rar archives with the compression utility you are provided
<jim_p> copper, by DEFAULT?
<linny> hi peeps i trust a good christmas was had by all , i was wondering if its possible for me to install windows alongside an existing ubuntu 804 installation i could resize the disk with gparted then innstall windows then im kinda stuck how would i get some sort of boot menu up ?
<RogerB> lies
<RogerB> my ubuntu 8.10 had alsa as default
<RogerB> pffft
<natnayr89> onetinsoldier: so how do i mark them all in aptitude in cmd line?
<jim_p> RogerB, i have alsa too... but i never installed pulseaudio!
<copper> RogerB: are you telling me noobs who don't know anything ran Pulse Audio by themselves?
<RogerB> i did
<RogerB> i had alsa, didn't know a thing
<mrwes> RogerB: if sound is set to autodetect, how would I know which is being used?
<RogerB> and have pulse audio with 6 channels now
<rod_> Hi Im looking for a howto to install nvidia 180 drivers on intrepid... Someone got some links? Cant find any
<spionlala> pulseaudio is installed by default.
<jim_p> can you please calm down ?
<onetinsoldier> natnayr89: how are you trying to go about cloning exactly?
<nickrud> this is not a channel for arguing over what audio subsystem is in use: if you want to argue go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jim_p> rod_, what gpu are you on?
<rod_> jim_p nvidia 7600go
<spionlala> rod_ uninstall ubuntu nvidia packages, boot into rootshel run ./nvidiainstallerblabla.sh
<linny> i was wondering if its possible for me to install windows alongside an existing ubuntu 804 installation i could resize the disk with gparted then innstall windows then im kinda stuck how would i get some sort of boot menu up ?
<FrancisN> Can someone help me figure out why Brasero is only reading a regular cd at 1.6x?
<copper> nickrud: just don't send people over to #alsa unless Pulse Audio is completely disabled, thanks
<rod_> spionlala, i would like to use a ppa
<spionlala> rod_ well thats not possible!
<nickrud> copper, a good point. Sound is black magic in linux for most of us
<rod_> anders-kaseorg
<jim_p> rod_, do what spionlala says, but in any case i would go with the repos
<eghdagon> what is the best computer to use ubuntu in
<duffydack> FrancisN: brasero doesnt compare to K3B, use that
<rod_> spionlala and jim_p are you aware of the ppa of anders-kaseorg ?
<nickrud> copper, but also, please respect our G rated dialog
<jim_p> eghdagon, a non ati one :P
<Hans-Martin> linny: that way round it's probably a bit difficult - it's much easier if you have an existing windows install.
<spionlala> rod_ oh no i wasnt
<jim_p> rod_, no :(
<eghdagon> oh ok tyvm
<spionlala> rod_ so just at the ppa get the drivers activate in jockey? :d
<spionlala> +add
<lakcaj> linny, if possible, install windows first, and then install ubuntu, and ubuntu will auto-detect the other OS and add a grub boot option for it
<copper> nickrud: please respect our time and my effing nerves
<jim_p> duffydack, i think he used k3b
<FrancisN> duffydack: will try
<lakcaj> linny, I've never done it the other way around
<pikario> hi, how can i connect to a wireless network using terminal?
<linny> Hans-Martin: i realise this but i have an ubuntu installation i need to keep
<eghdagon> oh an it will run better
<AshTray-> Hi guys. Any ideea how can I install hp 3320 deskjet printer on ubuntu server ?
<nickrud> copper, I can't control where people send noobs all the time, but I can enforce language requirements
<sudobash> lakcaj I have and what you have to do is use Gparted LiveCD and repartition Ubuntu for XP
<jim_p> pikario, with encryption and the like? and dhcp?
<copper> nickrud: use /topic or the join notice, I don't know
<pikario> no encryption, just dhcp and an ssid
<Jack_Sparrow> copper, Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<eghdagon> so 98 is not the real good tpo run it in
<nickrud> copper, we do need to get a better sound troubleshooting system in place. Noted
<jim_p> pikario, i would alter the /etc/network/interfaces and restart network
<lakcaj> sudobash, right, but what bootloader ends up being installed?  I doubt that after XP overwrites the bootloader with its own that it'll be nice and add an option for ubuntu
<sudobash> it is harder because you have to create your own grub menu
<spionlala> kids shouldnt be allowed on the internet without parental guidance anyway so who cares
<Hans-Martin> linny: when you have made a suitable free partition, you will probably have success by first booting from and installing from the windows installation media, then booting with the Ubuntu CD to let it detect the situation - however I don't know how exactly you would keep your existing install intact
<sudobash> lakcaj after bootloader is overwritten you need Super Grub Disk
<rod_> spionlala, guess  i try this jockey thing....      What i did before was apt-get install nvidia-glx-180, which also takes the headers and kernel source... but modprobing nvidia fails without error... but now i see i got it working i think, bbl after x restart
<AMDMutant> spionlala: :)
<duffydack> you can make an image of cd/dvd in ubuntu if you right click the drive and copy disc..
<sudobash> and you can install grub or lilo
<pikario> jim_p, i mean how do you do it like on-the-go without editing that file? like ifconfig wlan0 or something?
<copper> nickrud: Ubuntu users make up for at least 50% of the people who come in #alsa, any maybe 95% of those really have a problem with Pulse Audio, not ALSA
<lakcaj> sudobash, ok - it's actuall linny that's trying to accomlish this.  Linny - did you see sudobash comment about "Super Grub Disk"?
<sudobash> and then you will have to prolly add the XP partition in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash, sggr is seldom any better than using ubuntu livecd and grub-install
<nickrud> copper do you have a good suggestion for where to send them? I will remind people about not bugging alsa ;)
<fantomas> How to upgrade kernel to .27 on 8.04 except of building it from scratch?
<tet3> Hi - running off of Live CD - my wireless card (Atheros 802.11) says it's supported under System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers, but I can't get wirless connection to work. Any hints?
<linny>  lakcaj: no i didnt pls explain
<jim_p> pikario, for this case you need to use an extra "network management layer" like network manager, wicd, wifiradar and some i cant remember
<sudobash> Jack_sparrow we were talking about dualbooting with XP installed first
<copper> nickrud: either #ubuntu since Ubuntu decided to force Pulse Audio onto its users, or #pulseaudio
<tet3> The "sudo lshw -C network" in helkp shows the device as UNCLAIMED
<jim_p> tet3, does it scan the networks around it?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash, YEs.. exactly
<mrwes> I get this error when running GNOME alsa mixer: Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/slider_display_names/SigmaTel_STAC9750,51-Master": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<eghdagon> well i have in a dell gx260
<NuMaStresa> I just bought a domain, how can I point to my computer using www.name.com ?
<sudobash> thanks for your concern though... I would always use Ubuntu and not install XP first
<sudobash> but I do know that this method works
<ferry997> ciao
<Diiphantom> what do i select for in the virtualbox for sound to work for windows virtualinstall?
<ferry997>  !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> copper, thanks. I'll look around the bot links and docs. And poke the sound guys to improve docs
<Jack_Sparrow> copper, Please take it to PM or to -ops.. this is not the place to discuss it
<copper> Thank you.
<jim_p> Diiphantom, its some audio tick you have to put in settings of the guest os
<copper> Jack_Sparrow: I'm done.
<duffydack> Diiphantom: i use Pulse without any problems
<tet3> No - I tried entering my mom's fully-open SSID directly, but no dice. (She lives in a rural area - no security needed.)
<Diiphantom> ty
<sudobash> If done correctly the Gparted / SGD method with get your dualbooted if you have installed XP..... I didn't say how easy it would be
<RogerB> <--- loves his pulse audio :)
<Diiphantom> duffydack, can i select it or change it while its running or have to stop it>?
<duffydack> only cuz it doesnt interfere with any other sounds in ubuntu, like alsa
<fantomas> How to upgrade kernel to .27 on 8.04 except of building it from scratch?
<jim_p> tet3, can you try removeing network manager and installing pulseaudio?
<mrwes> copper: any idea on this error? Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/slider_display_names/SigmaTel_STAC9750,51-Master": `,' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<duffydack> i guess you`d have to shutdown the guest first.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash, If he has XP installed and is installing ubuntu why would he need super grub repair
<lakcaj> linny, well, it looks like you have a couple options.  Make a partition for windows, install it along side ubuntu.  Then you could either:  (a) Use the ubuntu liveCD and run grub-install again to detect all the operating systems and create menu items, or (b) Use Super Grub Disk to do the same
<Diiphantom> duffydack, how can i see my files from ubuntu in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Diiphantom, ext2fs
<jim_p> fantomas, by using an intrepid repo and prey to apt powers            apt-get install -t intrepid something-to-install
<lakcaj> Jack_Sparrow, he has ubuntu installed and is installing XP
<sudobash> or wait he has Ubuntu installed first
<duffydack> set a shared folder in vbox
<eghdagon> i webrooted the hard drive an straight instaled ubutuntu
<sudobash> and is trying to install XP
<onetinsoldier> Diiphantom: do a google search on   'ext2 IFS'
<jim_p> tet3, sorry my answer was nonsense
<jim_p> :(
<Diiphantom> im using a virtualbox to do this
<sudobash> so he needs to repartition prolly and have SGD handy just in case
<Diiphantom> not dualboot
<jim_p> tet3, give me a sec to eat and i will find you a solution
<fantomas> jim_p: so, there is no a kind of backports for hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> lakcaj, That is what I thought. and he still does not need sgr as I have seen it mess up more than I have seen it work.
<onetinsoldier> Diiphantom: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<tet3> thanks, jim_p
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Diiphantom> duffydack, i did that and selected my home folder but then where should it show in the virtual?
<fantomas> jim_p: I'm afraid of moving to intrepid..
<nando> nd
<malaik-a> !seen mel
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jim_p> fantomas, a kernel is something really big to backport
<sudobash> Diiphantom to see a Linux partition in windows use Explore2FS
<malaik-a> !seen mef*
<duffydack> then do net use x: \\vboxsvr\sharename
<duffydack> in windows
<jim_p> fantomas, plus backports are "patches" to existing packages
<Jack_Sparrow> malaik-a, Please stop
<fantomas> jim_p: where can I take config to use it for building my own kernel? from /boot?
<duffydack> x being the drive letter you want..
<jim_p> fantomas, dunno that
<sudobash> Jack_Sparrow I have never seen SGD fail and I have used it over 100 times I am sure
<kashanki> how do i see the wvdial.conf of gnome-ppp ??:
<Diiphantom> uhm confused there
<sudobash> it only fails if you do something wrong
<eghdagon> well happy new year everyone but i have to go for now take care
<nando> dead_end
<tet3> I'm thinking that since it seems very likely that I'll get my wireless to work, I should just go ahead and install rather than try to troubleshoot on Live CD.
<tuxxy__> anyone know of a USB wireless adapter that works out of the box with Intrepid
<duffydack> sudobash: he wants to access network shares
<lakcaj> linny:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<onetinsoldier> Diiphantom: confused by...?
<razor1394> I need help with very slow 2d rendering under Jaunty alpha 2 with 3200hd. Same misery with radeon, ati and radeonhd. Please help.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash, It is not the cure all you make it out to be.  And I have a better than average understanding of drives and partitions and ubuntu
<duffydack> set a share in the virtual machines settings... then when in windows guest goto command line (start/run) and net use x: \\vboxsvr\sharename
<ohness> razor1394 -> too new, jaunty   you are in the wrong channel my friend
<hole_> i have ndiswrapper running and my hardware is recognized but i'm still nnot clear how to list my available wireless networks
<Diiphantom> onetinsoldier, im following duffydack, ty
<sudobash> Well all i am saying is I have never seen it fubar anything or not work for me... it has helped me out many times
<jim_p> tuxxy__, i will test this http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.616454 in some days. it seems its module is in the kernel since... last year
<HeinHein> Hi, before I've got my domain affiliated "HeinHein". why now it's a typical domain?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ohness> hole_ -> same command  iwconfig
<ohness> hole_ -> to scan  iwlist wlan0 scan
<sudobash> !SGF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SGF
<sudobash> !SGD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SGD
<razor1394> ohness -> which channel is correct?
<sudobash> !SuperGrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SuperGrub
<Diiphantom> duffydack, im gona read the manual idk its not wroking
<recon69> help, tried installing "sudo apt-get mc" the package failed and now keep getting error from apt-get -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93778/
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash, please see my private message
<ohness> razor1394 -> try #ubuntu+1 maybe
<duffydack> so like share your home folder and call it shared so you`d have net use z: \\vboxsvr\shared
<sudobash> You must have had a bad Christmas Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > sudobash
<joshp> I am unable to affect screen brightness since upgrading to intrepid
<sudobash> oh no
<hole_> no scan results (ndiswrapper says my hardware is there)
<joshp> it hurts my eyes
<nickrud> recon69, we need to see the complete error, not just the end
<duffydack> Diiphantom: shutdown the guest first..  works fine for me
<sudobash> hole actually ndiswrapper has been denounced by Linus
<joshp> is there an intel graphics control panel?
<cubevanbaby> hey hey question for you all. I'm using xfce and thunbar and feh. I am now able to right click and set a wallpaper which is awesome. I wanted to try getting it to work at startup and added the following to my autostarted programs eval `cat $HOME/.fehbg` & but it doesn't seem to work. Then I tried using another feh command where I specified a filename but I can;t remember off the top. didn't work though. LOL any
<cubevanbaby> one have any other ideas?
<Roggy> how do i share folders with Windows XP host and Linux Ubuntu 8.04 guest? I already selected it from the settings, but I don't know what to do next
<ohness> sudobash stop the trolling or else you will get banned
<hole_> so how can i get this wifi card working
<exodus_ms> !wifi
<duffydack> Diiphantom: also, something to point out is there is a newer version of vbox (2.1)  make sure you're using it
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ohness> hole_ -> what is the results of iwconfig
<Abidel> Hello! First time user here
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Abidel> thanks
<hole_> i'll pastbin then brb
<marc__> wie gehts leute
<sudobash> so telling someone they might want to download SGD cause it can be a useful tool when doing what they are doing, and getting harassed by an OP is trolling?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: try making a file called .xsession. start it at the top with   #! /bin/bash
<joshp> is there a way to downgrade back to gutsy
<Roggy> how do i share folders with Windows XP host and Linux Ubuntu 8.04 guest? I already selected it from the settings, but I don't know what to do next
<sudobash> idiots
<ohness> Jack_Sparrow -> do you thang
<ohness> Jack_Sparrow -> do your thang
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: then put your feh command in it next. let me know if that works ok
<sysrpx> hello, what is a good program for ubuntu to create and burn a dvd from an avi?
<musictoto> !repeat > Roggy
<ubottu> Roggy, please see my private message
<cubevanbaby> ahhhhhh brilliant onetinsoldier thanks
<Abidel> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 - my computer can actknowledge each other, but can not view. Any ideas!?
<joshp> my eyeballs hurt because i upgraded to intrepid and brightness control is gone
<RogerB> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/m5fe09b3a
<RogerB> !samba | Roggy
<ubottu> Roggy: please see above
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: you're welcome, i just hope that works ok for you. i'm pretty sure it will though
<nickrud> recon69, you could show us the complete output of   sudo apt-get -f install
<sysrpx> anyone?
<recon69> nickrud: thx, error seems to have gone away.
<exodus_ms> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cubevanbaby> I'm sure there is a way. just a matter of finding it. I'm finding with linux that there's a million ways to do stuff and one of them will surely work! lol
<sysrpx> hello, what is a good program for ubuntu to create and burn a dvd from an avi?
<joshp> how do you control intel graphics in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> sysrpx: burn a file to a dvd? an avi file?
<nickrud> recon69, bummer. I love doing surgery on the package database ;)
<pikario> !hi | joshp
<ubottu> joshp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<duffydack> sysrpx: make a dvd compliant disc from an avi ?  dont know of one, without using a million cli tools...
<sysrpx> to create a dvd movie playable in any standard consumer dvd player from an avi/mp4 movie file
<Hans-Martin> sysrpx: I'm using avidemux to cut and convert source videos (DVB in my case, but AVI should work as well) and kmediafactory for creating the DVD.
<onetinsoldier> sysrpx: oh, if your asking to do what duffydack just said, then i don't know either
<RogerB> would nero linux convert and burn it
<duffydack> the linux version of nero might be able to do it by now, i dont know...all i can suggest
<sysrpx> hrmm
<sysrpx> thanks for the responses
<duffydack> sysrpx: or get a dvd player like mine that can play wmv/avi :)
<Hans-Martin> sysrpx: but kmediafactory 0.5.2-0 as contained in Hardy has a bug, I had to compile 0.5.2-4 from sources
<Abidel> remote desktop doesn't connect to my other computer - any thoughts?
<sysrpx> daffy: i was going to burn some movies for friends as gifts
<sysrpx> non computer people
<reehan> hello room
<joshp> ubuntu user with intel 965 graphics seeks way to adjust brightness
<onetinsoldier> !hi | reehan
<ubottu> reehan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<duffydack> sysrpx: get a decent usenet account and download the dvd then :)
<reehan> i have 2GB of ram,but my ubuntu uses only 380mb of the ram at the max,even at intensive workloads,
<sysrpx> these are avi torrents of movies not out in theaters yet
<reehan> infact after 380 mb it uses swap space, but doesnt exceed usage of ram
<cubevanbaby> ?? weird. onetinsoldier it says writing error Writing error when attempting to save /home/user/.xsession
<sysrpx> i got that new clint eastwood movie to burn
<reehan> is there any way to make full use of ram under ubuntu??
<reehan> please help
<duffydack> sysrpx: yeah and they usually have a dvd made from em
<nickrud> joshp, you can use xgamma:   like, xgamma -gamma 0.2   (1.0 is normal)
<pikario> !hi | joshp
<ubottu> joshp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<duffydack> which usenet would be better for...
<AMDMutant> reehan: ???
<sysrpx> duffydack: i usually don't dl from usenet
<Abidel> what is the best proxy to use?
<g0r8y> anyone familiar with diagnosing 915resolution problems? I followed this guide (http://slibuntu.wordpress.com/2007/03/13/using-915resolution-to-change-resolution/) no apparent errors but X still restarts in 800x480 - is there anything special i need in my xorg.conf?
<reehan> I have 2 GB of ram in my laptop..but only 380 mb is utilised
<duffydack> torrents are ok but the uploading bs and the lifespan really grips my sh*t
<reehan> how do i use the unused ram?
<pikario> joshp, are you here?!
<joshp> yes
<Hans-Martin> reehan: normally ubuntu uses the full RAM - so there must be some problem with your setup. You should run dmesg and see what it says about memory
<nickrud> reehan,   free  will tell you the actual usage
<sysrpx> duffydack: my ispdoesn't  hold onto biinary usenet posts for very long and i don't want to ppay for usenet services
<joshp> changing the gamma setting from 1.0 makes it less bright
<pikario> System->Preferences->Power Management !
<nickrud> joshp, you can use higher numbers to brighten the screen
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: hmmm, does sound weird. do you already have a file in your home dir named .xsession?
<joshp> brightness isnt adjustable from power management anymore, ever since i upgraded to intrepid
<reehan> nickrud: isnt the space shown by system monitor rite?
<g0r8y> paid usernet ftw - its cheap and best QOS out there, even compared to things like sky imo
<nickrud> reehan, yes, but free is more complete
<duffydack> costs me £20 for 3 months fast as hell
<RogerB> reehan, i got 2 gb ram and use 0% of swap and all runs fine here for me so i wouldn't worry to much about it
<nickrud> reehan, might show that it's using the rest as cache
<reehan> nickrud: how can thr be such a difference in both? system monitor shows only 380mb used
<cubevanbaby> I did with /usr/bin/icewm-session already in it. I tried just editing the existing file.
<AMDMutant> reehan: or memstat
<sysrpx> Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood ~ 80% Done
<nickrud> reehan, reporting differences
<tuxkeren> halo
<duffydack> well all i can suggest then is run xp in a virtualbox and use nero... or look for  a guide on the net using ubuntu tools
<onetinsoldier> reehan: just because a process uses a lot of cpu doesn't mean it needs a lot of ram
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc, We need to lose the piracy talk in this channel
<duffydack> telesyncs and such arent worth the work tho for me.. i only grab r5 or retail dvds.
<reehan> RogerB: what is the maximum intensive workload u have given? usage of swap depends on it
<RogerB> convert the avi to a wmv and most modern dvd players play wmv
<RogerB> and mpeg
<duffydack> RogerB: if they do that they do avi
<reehan> onetinsoldier: ya i agree, but when a process has some free space in ram and even then its using swap space thats not good
<RogerB> more than likely
<RogerB> the one i have even does divx so zzzzzzz
<sysrpx> i can't test the dvd ... it's for a friend and i don't want to "test" his present
<quatar-it> hi all. Why can't i use my sound card if only some other open application has been using it?
<alinet> hay guys
<roy_hobbs> Hey.  How do I indicate in a syslinux.cfg file that the boot image is on another partition?  I can't find an option like the "root" option for GRUB's menu.lst
<g0r8y> duffydack: not necessarily - avi can be anything
<alinet> i just got ubuntu 8.10
<duffydack> i associate avi with divx/xvid.
<AMDMutant> reehan: now that is
<alinet> it's cool but the problem is Restricted drivers
<duffydack> theyre nothing but , what i use
<g0r8y> daffydack: same =) but thats not its litteral meaning
<Jack_Sparrow> roy_hobbs, root		(hd0,5)               like that?
<roy_hobbs> Jack_Sparrow: isn't that for Menu.lst though?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: oh, look at the permissions of that file. make sure that you do have write permission to it
<manzara> hiçbiþey anlamadým
<Jack_Sparrow> roy_hobbs, Sorry, thought that is where you were looking..
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier, argh you're right I don't apparently
<Schuenemann> jim_p, about the kernel rebuild again, my howto says I should apply some patches to the sources, but I don't have any patches from the kernel file I got. Is this a problem?
<onetinsoldier> natnayr89: hello.. welcome back
<Abidel> how do I view other computers on my network
<roy_hobbs> Jack_Sparrow: no, i'm trying to set up a boot usb with two partitions using syslinux - to piggyback onto the ubuntu live usb
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, roger
<natnayr89> hi, im having a problem mounting my external harddrive
<cubevanbaby> weird. how do I get it.
<musictoto> natnayr89: what's the problem ?
<musictoto> natnayr89: it doesn't mount ?
<jim_p> Schuenemann, depends on what the patches do
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: who is the owner of the file? show me the output of  ls -l .xsession
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: hi, i cant seem to mount my hard drive, its due to a security problem where the permissions in my /usr folder was recursived to be 777
<g0r8y> arg this problem is so annoying - my screen res cropps the bottom of the pokerroom.com java applet
<Schuenemann> jim_p, it is a generic tutorial. I mean it is possible the sources come without any patches to be applied, right?
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> i thought you were just doing this for fun, try it without the patches, continue compiling
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: is there a way for me to temporaryly mount my HD so i can begin reinstalling ubuntu?
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: kinda need to move the packages and files.
<g0r8y> does anyone know if i can trick jre into thinking my screen res is bigger?
<enskap> hi @ all : i search a german ubuntu irc channel
<musictoto> natnayr89: i think so, yes. what's the filetype ?
<Jack_Sparrow> roy_hobbs, Cant help with that one..  I have only done a few os on usb..
<jim_p> Schuenemann, yea
<nickrud> !de | enskap
<ubottu> enskap: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<musictoto> natnayr89: i mean filesystem
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier, crap I think it belongs to the other user. hold on -_-' lol
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: ntsc
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, jim_p, alright, thanks again
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: in your home dir? i don't know why it would....
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: the windows kind i think
<enskap> THX
<musictoto> natnayr89: open a terminal window in ubuntu, then type 'sudo fdisk-l' without the quotes
<cubevanbaby> hmm hold on
<musictoto> natnayr89: with the drive attached to your computer
<onetinsoldier> k
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier, -rw-r--r-- 2 root root 23 2008-07-27 17:50 .xsession
<bjstick> ubuntu ate my computer
<cubevanbaby> sorry I don't usually paste in channel I figured if it was a small one liner it's all good. Just getting aquainted with the place heh ^_^
<quatar-it> hi all. If my problem is that my sound card won't be used by more than one app together, and i have a sony vaio, is the solution here: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel#head-134964679d4e7c1bf49c672f04e0b22becedadcd ?
<musictoto> natnayr89: then look up your drive, and check the filesystem...
<bullgard4> [MetaCity] What is the name of the function which makes that a window snaps when I move it using Touchpad, for example when I move it next to another window?
<Jack_Sparrow> bjstick, Please explain and avoid unsupported comments like that
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: have you ever started X Windows as the root user somehow?
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: its NTFS sry
<musictoto> natnayr89:  ok
<natnayr89> HPFS/NTFS to be accurate
<rich_> channel
<bjstick> well i left my laptop around and my dog, Ubuntu, got a hold of it
<rich_> #channel
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<natnayr89> /dev/sdb1   *           1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<rich_> sorry
<bjstick> it wasn't pretty ;-)
<musictoto> natnayr89: yes, good. i'll be with you within a few seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> bjstick, Cute, but more appropiate for a chat channel.
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier, not that I know of... :-/
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: thank you
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, hang on
<kovacs> hy
<gocrazynow> hi and marry xmas to all
<atlef> merry xmas
<kovacs> pls help me
<gocrazynow> and i'm having problems with installing php on ubuntu
<gocrazynow> can run php script
<gocrazynow> can't, sorry
<kovacs> pls help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > kovacs
<ubottu> kovacs, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > gocrazynow
<ubottu> gocrazynow, please see my private message
<gocrazynow> ok thx
<joshp> my brightness control only works when I change brightness and then reboot
<natnayr89> ﻿gocrazynow: apache file folder should be under /var/www
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: i have a question for you. if someone has a .xsession file in their home dir, should that file be owned by them? or by root? do you know?
<nickrud> gocrazynow, you mean for apache? install libapache2-mod-php
<nickrud> onetinsoldier, themselves
<gocrazynow> yeah, and it work, i downloaded and loaded that mod
<gocrazynow> server work and apache runs well
<onetinsoldier> nickrud: ok, great. thank you!
<natnayr89> ﻿gocrazynow: u need to install php5
<RogerB> gksudo /op/lampp/lampp startapache :)
<gocrazynow> i have installed already
<RogerB> *opt
<job> i would like to write an automate program to based on a database.  what good program can use on ubuntu to do this
<duffydack> sudo tasksel    to setup a apache/php/mysql
<natnayr89> ﻿gocrazynow: and running php files will be under the command of sudo php5
<gocrazynow> php apache mod
<duffydack> if thats what you are wanting to do
<AMDMutant> RogerB: lampp :)
<Smokey_Tokez> hey need help, i need to boot an iso image without burning it to a cd
<duffydack> if its just php then its php5 i think...
<kovacs> From where I can download games yet youtube brings downloading one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kovacs> From where I can download games yet youtube brings downloading one?
<natnayr89> ﻿gocrazynow: try using the manual of ﻿LAMP
<Smokey_Tokez> cant burn it, dont have burner
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, if your username in you system is cubevanbaby, then do the following command --> sudo chown cubevanbaby.cubevanbaby .xsession
<Smokey_Tokez> need to boot befor os loads in
<Jack_Sparrow> Smokey_Tokez, If you are trying to boot an iso to install another os etc.. not really gonna work
<Smokey_Tokez> i want to install it to dual boot with what i am using
<kovacs> From where I can download games yet youtube brings downloading one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> kovacs, what games?
<bullgard4> Are all X11 source code files found under one directory?
<AshTray-> I have a problem installing my Deskjet 3320 HP printer... i used HPLIP and it gives me an error at the near end, AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'keys'
<kovacs> Bazhang: Actio, strategy
<cubevanbaby> cool will do onetinsoldier thanks!
<atlef> kovacs: please refrase your question
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, cool. you're welcome. :-) good luck
<bazhang> kovacs, do you mean flash games.
 * tet3 seeing if network connection is back on
<kovacs> bazhang pls help
<Tommck> I am running Gusty (2.6.22-15-generic) and, somehow, I've made it so that I can't login to any GUI (both Gnome and KDE can't open display '0.0' during startup).  Gnome gives me the "your session lasted < 10 seconds" error and KDE just boots me back to the login screen.  Can anyone help me figure this out?
<bazhang> kovacs, tell us exactly what you mean; which exact games are you talking about
<SilentDis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, ctrl-alt  F2  to try and open a term
<icqnumber> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: can you log in using a linux virtual console? (try pressing ctrl-alt-F1)
<Tommck> Jack_Sparrow: I can login in console mode and ssh
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: yes
<kovacs> bazhang: counter-strike, world of Warcraft
<musictoto> natnayr89: mkdir /media/usbdrive ; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<bazhang> kovacs, you cannot download those.
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: then you should be able to see .xsession-errors in your home directory. It can tell you more
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atlef> kovacs: you need to buy them
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: that's where I get the "xrdb: can't connect to display '0.0'" error
<kovacs> why?
<Tommck> Jack_Sparrow: I get the graphical login prompt, so I thought that the X part was fine
<bazhang> kovacs, once you have purchased them, you can run them in wine
<AshTray-> I have a problem installing my Deskjet 3320 HP printer... i used HPLIP and it gives me an error at the near end, AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'keys'
<bazhang> kovacs, check the appdb for whether they will work or not
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: that's likely too late - the X server died before rdb wanted to talk to it.
<bazhang> !appdb > kovacs
<ubottu> kovacs, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, you could still have a video setting in there messing you up..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: ok
<Tommck> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try that (did it without the "-phigh" before)
<atlef> AshTray-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881751
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, set it to vesa mode next if it still hangs
<EnMasse187> hi guys
<kovacs> bauhang: and you from where you download games and their name?
<atlef> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> kovacs, You are in the wrong room to be asking about pirating games
<Tommck> Jack_Sparrow: fyi: plain "startx" works and gives me the generic checkerboard-looking X desktop
<atlef> kovacs: install steam and buy the games
<bazhang> !ot > kovacs
<ubottu> kovacs, please see my private message
<EnMasse187> i've been using ubuntu for the last 6 months and i still dont know how to install a package via terminal, how do you guys recommend i should go about becoming as adept in a linux as i am in windows?
<EnMasse187> i mean i don't even know how to figure out in which folder my program files are
<siliconmeadow> I run my ubuntu machine headless and access it via X11 on my intranet - if I plug a usb memory stick in the ubuntu machine, is there a way I can access it from my X11 session (using either startkde or gnome-session)
<Smokey_Tokez> is there a way to get puppy linux to install from a USB Flash Drive?
<AshTray-> atlef: Not working :( http://pastebin.com/m23cd9f3b
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, see if you have an old xorg in your X11 folder from prior to this problem.  It may be worth a try
<natnayr89> ﻿musictoto: hey u there, sry i DCed
<Jack_Sparrow> Smokey_Tokez, Wrong room.. ask in puppy
<Tommck> Jack_Sparrow: I have a backup.. I've tried it.. no dice
<Smokey_Tokez> well I'm running xubuntu, it automatically took me to this
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, dpkkg-rec..  when set to vesa and 1024 mode.. does that get you back in?
<atlef> AshTray-: sorry, was my first hit on Google
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: there are loads of tutorials on terminal usage - are you familiar with man and apropos yet?
<usser> siliconmeadow, you dont need gui for that
<Tommck> Jack_Sparrow: it went straight to resolutions and didn't give me any other options when doing "-phigh"
<EnMasse187> no
<siliconmeadow> usser: I want the gui for that
<EnMasse187> siliconmeadow: what else do i need to learn besides the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, that is what -phigh does, just set a res and keeps you out of the other settiings
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: can you paste your .xsession-errors on http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<usser> siliconmeadow, you want to open usb stick on ubuntu or on the machine u connecting from?
<natnayr89> hey, anyone know where ﻿musictoto went? was talking to him halfway
<Jack_Sparrow> Tommck, follow Hans-Martin suggestion and look for an actual error
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: it is VERY boring... one line to say it started... the next says xrdb can't open the display... that's all that's in there
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: if you want to learn the terminal - you need to use it regularly - doing tutorials and the like - do you have any experience with DOS for navigating around a file system?
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93794/
<EnMasse187> nps
<EnMasse187> *no
<EnMasse187> siliconmeadow: no
<chturne> if i want to know the hex code of a particular key sequence, what program can i use for this? I want to know, say, what C-m is in hex.
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: that's really not much info :-(
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: I know... nice error messages
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: have a go at some of these
<usser> siliconmeadow, if the latter you can just enable x forwarding ssh -X -C yourubuntubox
<usser> siliconmeadow, and then gnome-session on machine u connecting from
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: do you happen to have a .xsession file or something else that might be executed when your graphical session starts?
<siliconmeadow> usser: I've got X working - it's getting access to the usb stick that i'm tyring to get to
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can play .amr in totem ?
<AshTray-> So.. thoes anybody know how do i fix my printer? http://pastebin.com/m23cd9f3b
<siliconmeadow> usser: i prefer startkde
<Mohammad[B]> which plugin is for playing .amr in totem ?
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: I never did anything custom for that
<hikenboot> hello all thought i would share this...on ubuntu workstation or server with ubuntu-desktop installed the compiz stuff wouldnt work for a 6200 servies nvidia gpu went and compiled and installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia and I was able to enable compiz fusion which failed with the ubuntu suggested drivers
<usser> siliconmeadow, oh it wasnt a question, my bad :)
<lab-1> Hi all
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: do you need a tutorial site about the terminal? try here... http://linuxcommand.org/
<EnMasse187> siliconmeadow: what should i try?
<bullgard4> Are all X11 source code files found under one directory?
<EnMasse187> onetinsoldier: thanks alot, what else do i need to learn?
<Mohammad[B]> !amr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr
<Mohammad[B]> :(
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: first step is to learn how to navigate your file system - learn about 5-10 commands for moving around, creating directories, deleting and permissions
<chturne> bullgard4: what do you mean? if you download the source distro, then yes, but as installed on Ubuntu, no.
<SilentDis> I have been running my machine for quite some time, and haven't rebooted it in a while.  last night, i had shut down my machine for the first time.  when i turn it on, it flashes that it's loading grub for a very very brief second, then reboots immediately.  halp.
<bullgard4> chturne: What is "the source distro"?
<Shpook> Hello everyone, I need some help. My daughters EeePC will connect to our wireless network, but has no internet access. There was access before, but it was in roaming mode and switched to a stronger network, and I pointed it back to our network. Now It doesn't connect to the internet. I can't ping out, and the DNS nameserver is pointed to my router correctly.
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: the tutorial that onetinsoldier sent any maybe a google search like this: http://tinyurl.com/927hn6
<chturne> bullgard4: if you were to go to X.org website for instance, and download the source manually. Or do an apt-get source X
<bluefox83> i need the command to list all partitions on a system, in terminal
<EnMasse187> thanks alot
<siliconmeadow> usser: it's ok
<chturne> bluefox83: fdisk -l
<siliconmeadow> d
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: can I just move my xorg.conf and start fresh?
<EnMasse187> when i have an understanding of linux how do i know?
<siliconmeadow> bluefox83: or df -H?
<n8tuser> Shpook -> check if it has a good route table   route -n
<wolfwalker> Flash plugin for firefox keeps crashing.  Any fix yet?  Running Ubuntu 8.04, official flash.
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: it's an alway evolving knowledge - you you need to know file systems first
<bjstick> mount should work too
<EnMasse187> i mean in windows i can go around install programs, edit regedit, fix my computer everytime windows messes up, etc basic stuff that if you use a computer yous hould know how to do
<EnMasse187> but how can i know about linux?
<Shpook> n8tuser: There's nothing listed but the headings :/
<wolfwalker> EnMasse187 97% of computer tech is efficient and effective use of Google.
<chturne> wolfwalker: heh :)
<bjstick> wolfwalker speaks the truth
<EnMasse187> wolfwalker: >_<
<EnMasse187> XD
<n8tuser> Shpook -> that is your clue, no route, so it can not get to wherever
<bjstick> google knows all
<magikid> I'm having a problem with apt-get crashing.  Can anyone help me out with it?
<EnMasse187> if only google was a student in my college
<infosoak> If I have a .zip file -- is there an explicit way to unzip the file such that the contents are unzipped with a particular owner and group?
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: i would say that after you go through that tutorial, learn how to compile something from source code. perhaps something like ubuntu-tweak(ubuntu-tweak_0.4.4.orig.tar.gz)
<siliconmeadow> EnMasse187: can you apply the same energy you did when you learned windows? You've to roll your sleeves up a try things
<EnMasse187> i'd be the smartest kid in class
<EnMasse187> siliconmeadow: i got windows when i was 2
<EnMasse187> 2 years old
<chturne> Ubuntu comes with lots of system documentation too. go to /usr/share/doc and see.
<EnMasse187> windows 95
<Shpook> n8tuser: Now my next step is to figure out how to resolve it. :D
<EnMasse187> okay ill look at it
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: no more ideas?
<n8tuser> Shpook -> copy one from your working clients
<SilentDis> I have been running my machine for quite some time, and haven't rebooted it in a while.  last night, i had shut down my machine for the first time.  when i turn it on, it flashes that it's loading grub for a very very brief second, then reboots immediately.  halp.
<bjstick> the best way to learn about linux is to intentionally break stuff and then try to fix it
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/   ...after learning about the terminal.. compile that
<bjstick> in a vm of course
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: not at the moment - I'd probably try to set up the system to you get more debugging output, but I have no ready-made plan for that.
<CountryTrouserTr> Does anyone know how to pull up the nvidia xorg.conf file? I tried adding a modline for overscan which put my computer into low graphics mode. When I go to nvidia settings it says as root type nvidia-xconfig to fix problem, it doesnt.
<bullgard4> chturne: "$ apt-get source X; E: Unable to find a source package for X."
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: yeah, I guess I'll do some googling to get more debug output
<Tommck> Hans-Martin: thanks for the help
<chturne> bullgard4: I lied. Try apt-get source xorg
<EnMasse187> compile means install?
<gocrazynow> how to make postgresql not start at startup?
<CountryTrouserTr> btw when I pull up my xorg.conf file now it's not the one I want its the  one I'm running now which is low graphics
<bjstick> compile means compile
<bjstick> turn source code into binary
<Hans-Martin> Tommck: you're welcome and good luck finding a fix!
<EnMasse187> bjstick: but linux to me seems such a stable system compared to windows
<biomass> Can anyone tell why the command 'xinput set-int-prop "Name_Of_Mouse" "Device Enabled" 32 0' would disable the mouse pointer on one machine and not another but both machines have the same effect of "turning on" the output from /dev/input/event* ids when engaging the mouse ?
<bluefox83> ok, i have a friend who has mounted a partition to a live cd session, how does he use the installed system to do a grub-update ?
<EnMasse187> bjstick: in windows erase system32 and all hell breaks loose
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: actually, no. but you won't do much with a compiled program unless you do install it
<EnMasse187> hmm okay
<CountryTrouserTr> anyone?
<bjstick> rm -rf / will cause some hell in linux too
<EnMasse187> so let me guess its a script/source code?
<EnMasse187> and you compile it
<Shpook> n8tuser: I don't have any working clients, but I'll see what I can find with google
<EnMasse187> turns it into a package?
<Shpook> n8tuser: Thanks :D
<atlef> Tommck: when you get the grub meny, edit the bootoptions and remove quiet splash as this will give you a lot more feedback
<EnMasse187> to work with sudo commands?
<bjstick> not a package
<EnMasse187> is that what it is?
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjstick> packages are .deb files
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: after compiling it, i recommand you use a package and command named 'checkinstall' to actually install it
<Tommck> atlef: thanks
<n8tuser> Shpook -> those should be automatic, feed by the dhcp server
<bjstick> or .rpm files
<bjstick> etc
<CountryTrouserTr> actually I found the xorg.conf.backup file, how do I load this back in?
<atlef> Tommck: hope it gives you some more info, and good luck
<lvlefisto1> i have two computers at home, one connected wireless and the other is wired. When both were wired i easily can ssh the other one using its name. Now i can't. Does anyone can tell me how can i ssh the wireless PC from the wired one?
<EnMasse187> are there any good books on learning linux?
<Jeaton> ok, i lost power earlier and i was in the process of using tovid
<Jeaton> is there anyway of resuming where i left off?
<bullgard4> chturne: "/$ sudo apt-get source xorg; dpkg-source: unpacking xorg_7.3+10ubuntu10.2.tar.gz." What directory stores now the X source code?
<EnMasse187> guys one thing in terminal
<Shpook> n8tuser: would that make it a router issue?
<bjstick> can you ping the other computer by IP?
<EnMasse187> do i have to write out everysingle text?
<n8tuser> Ivlefisto1  have a name entries in your /etc/hosts  file
<chturne> bullgard4: the current directory?
<EnMasse187> i mean it takes forever for me to even write out sudo apt blah blah blah
<n8tuser> Shpook -> yeah
<EnMasse187> is there like an auto complete?
<EnMasse187> where you write a commonly used command and linux recognizes it?
<bjstick> use tab completion
<EnMasse187> ahh yea
<magikid> Does anyone know how to get apt-get to list package dependencies?  I'm trying to uninstall some packages and it's removing some things it shouldn't
<EnMasse187> i forgout about that
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: that might depend onexactly what you mean. when you do the tutorial, it should teach you about bash command line completion
<EnMasse187> k thanks
<Shpook> n8tuser: i apologize, i do have a working windows machine, it's just the ubuntu machine that doesn't work
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<EnMasse187> im doing the tutorial right now
<onetinsoldier> cool
<bluefox83> if someone is running a ubuntu livecd and need to make a change to grub on their regular installation, how would they go about doing that?
<EnMasse187> oh guys what are MUST have apps for linux?
<EnMasse187> i mean people said amarok/vlc
<EnMasse187> what else?
<n8tuser> Shpook -> in windows you use   route print
<magikid> enmasse187: Forget amarok, go with Songbird
<EnMasse187> songbird?
<bjstick> yeah Songbird has really matured
<magikid> it's nice
<n8tuser> man its taking so long..   0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)]
<EnMasse187> is it better than amarok?
<EnMasse187> i havent even tried amarok yet
<magikid> it's a music player based on the mozilla backend
<EnMasse187> im isntalling both right now
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: there's a ton of them... i recommend getting this util here for one --> http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html
<magikid> amarok is a close second though
<bjstick> if you are used to iTunes it will be more familiar
<EnMasse187> im used to winamp
<EnMasse187> :(
<bjstick> you might want XMMS2 then
<Zyfo> I'm trying to run a .bin file to install a windows game (Hearts of Iron 2). After having done chmod +x to the file and tried to running it both with "sh ./<filename>" and just "./<filename>" I get a syntax error and a "cannot execute bin file". What might be the problem?
<Ground0_> EnMasse187 http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=top+10+must+have+linux+applications
<onetinsoldier> Zyfo: what does --> file <filename> ...show?
<Shpook> n8tuser: ok good, and did you mean just copy the contents, or would it have to be from another ubuntu machine?
<Zyfo> onetinsoldier:  rld-hoi2d.bin: data
<n8tuser> Shpook -> you can not literally copy the contents, its the context you need to copy
<RogerB> on that bin file, chmod +x filename.bin
<onetinsoldier> Zyfo: data?
<Jeaton> anyone here familiar with tovid?
<n8tuser> Shpook -> those should be automatically performed by the dhclient
<Zyfo> onetinsoldier: yes, that's what it says when I do "file rld-hoi2d.bin". Is it bad?
<onetinsoldier> Zyfo: it should show like this... /usr/bin/feh: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<n8tuser> Zyfo -> data means it is not executable
<shauno> It appears to be part of a bin/cue set disk image, not a bash-packed installer
<Zyfo> onetinsoldier:  if I do it with a simple .bin file? So what does it saying "data" mean?
<onetinsoldier> Zyfo: that was from  'file /usr/bin/feh', ans an example
<RogerB> mount it
<Zyfo> there's a .cue file to it aswell
<shauno> (based on plugging the file name into google)
<nibbler> snsbnibbler
<Zyfo> RogerB: how do I mount it? :p
<wolfwalker> Request information on flash plugin for firefox.  Running Ubuntu 8.04, tried updating, etc, googled extensively, but I can't keep my browser from crashing when I play a flash video.
<Shpook> n8tuser: I didn't mean literally copy and paste :P well, like i said, it worked fine before i turned off roaming mode
<RogerB> gisomount app
<wolfwalker> Running official flash, not gnash
<duffydack> gmountiso
<RogerB> or gmount-iso apt will do it to
<n8tuser> Shpook -> you dont want roaming mode, lest you reallly are roaming
<bjstick> just type mkdir something
<Ground0_> wolfwalker did u try nspluginwrapper
<Shpook> n8tuser: yeah, that's why i turned it off and pointed to my connection. that was the moment i lost an internet connection.
<n8tuser> Shpook -> configure the settings accordingly once you uncheck roaming
<Ground0_> i think theres a bug in the sound system has a bug that makes flash crash ur firefox
<onetinsoldier> Zyfo: search google on .cue file... i can't help with that really. needs something from rar or a cdrom burning util?
<wolfwalker> !nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper
<Zyfo> RogerB: thanks, I'll try
<n8tuser> Shpook -> should only be like the essid and use dhcp   on that nm window
<Zyfo> onetinsoldier: maybe, I'll tinker for a bit with gmountiso
<RogerB> you don't need a cue really to mount a .bin data file
<onetinsoldier> Zyfo: ok, good luck
<Ground0_> wolfwalker u on latest ubuntu?
<duffydack> bin2iso too
<RogerB> cue file just tells the loader to load .bin, zzzzzzzz
<sky_> how to convert audio from flv file to mp3 via ffmpeg ??
<wolfwalker> Ground0_ I mentioned 8.04 I thought.  If I forgot that, apologies.
<sky_> omg
<wolfwalker> Running ubuntu 8.04, official flash plugin, from the ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<bjstick> wolfwalker, does about:plugins show the flash plugin
<chturne> sky_ : http://youmakemedia.com/2006/10/13/converting-flv-to-mpeg-in-linux/
<EnMasse187> guys i uninstalled a program via add/remove
<AMDMutant> wolfwalker: flash 9?
<EnMasse187> and it did not get cleared from the applications bar
<EnMasse187> its in accessories
<Ground0_> wolfwalker Just try to use swfdec plugin instead of adobe one
<shauno> Zyfo: bchunk is a command-line app to convert bin/cue pairs to a standard iso image.  been years since I touched it, so can't help with it much, but it might not be a bad place to start
<gocrazynow> Somebody, please tell me how to make postgresql not to start at startup???
<wolfwalker>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<wolfwalker>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<atlef> EnMasse187: sudo apt-get autoclean / sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ground0_> wolfwalker maybe trying Flash 10 beta might also fix the problem
<bjstick> gocrazynow: update-rc.d -f postgresql
<Zyfo> shauno: ah thanks, the other program complained about the file not being iso, will try it
<bjstick> or w/e the service is called
<wal3> hello. when I'm idle, ubuntu starts playing some random mp3s - whats that?
<imaginativeone> how do I mount my external drive to Ubuntu?
<Pilot_51> hi,  does anyone know how to share an audio input between multiple applications simultaneously in intrepid?
<usser> sky_, ffmpeg -i filename.flv -acodec mp3 -ac 2 -ab 128000 filename.mp3
<Ground0_> wab3 wants you to sing along it's bored
<sky_> usser: thank you ^_^
<usser> sky_, np
<Smokey_Tokez> hey i need to add my usb to Grub  because my computer does not boot from usb on its own, can this be done? if so is there a website guide?
<gocrazynow> bjstick: thx
<wal3> hello. when I'm idle, ubuntu starts playing some random mp3s - whats that?
<wolfwalker> wal3 do you leave the cursor positioned over a music file?
<Ground0_> Smokey_Tokez yes there one here: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=add+usb+to+grub
<duffydack> side note, k3b burns cue/bin
<Smokey_Tokez> thank you ground0
<wal3> wolfwalker: aaaaaaaaah. thanks
<wolfwalker> Autoplay got me too, couldn't figure out what was going on.
<EnMasse187> guys how do i uninstall programs installed in wine; then how do i erase them from applications menu?
<Smokey_Tokez> ha ha very funny, i googled it for myself, but nothing seems to work to well
<duffydack> apps/wine/uninstall wine software
<Ground0_> EnMasse187 did try using an eraser?
<EnMasse187> nahh
<EnMasse187> what is that?
<EnMasse187> in linux terms?
<RogerB> i have never gotten anything to really uninstall from wine, always manual, zzzzzz
<bjstick> you should be able to just run the uninstall.exe in the program directory
<usser> EnMasse187, RogerB yea i concur wine uninstaller sucks, always had to manually delete the folder and clean stuff from wine registry
<Pilot_51> based on the lack of answers here and in my google searches am i correct in assuming there is no way to simultaneously share audio input?
<polywaffle_> hello I have combined /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow using the intructions for john, however I still get "No password hashes loaded"  This is on my intrepid box.
<duffydack> works for me, might need to rm -rf the folder too tho but thats nothing
<tavish> is there a way to repackage an installed package to a deb??
<usser> EnMasse187, but your mileage may vary try entering uninstaller on the terminal
<Ground0_> EnMasse187 Just open a console and type "uninstaller"
<seishi> I use a 200gb hd, ubuntu 8.10 in a 8gb partition... and the rest for data. i wonder if can increase my system performace by using a pen drive to hold the S.O. instalation. Any tips ? I used 2 hard disk, one for system and other for data, but I lost one and perceived the performace loss in access to files when i use 1 hd only
<duffydack> wine uninstaller just lists the actual programs uninstall files
<seishi> *O.S.
<RogerB> i'm trying to set up file associations from wine installed apps, but wine chat is pretty next to dead on answering
<seishi> I use a 200gb hd, ubuntu 8.10 in a 8gb partition... and the rest for data. i wonder if can increase my system performace by using a pen drive to hold the O.S. instalation. Any tips ? I used 2 hard disk, one for system and other for data, but I lost one and noticed the performace loss in access to files when i use 1 hd only
<Zyfo> RogerB, onetinsoldier, shauno: seems to be working now. Thanks for your help all!
<seishi> sorry for the bad english ;P
<Ground0_> EnMasse187 take a look in ~/.wine/drive_c for program’s files and then in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged for residual menu entries.
<RogerB> zyfo did one of them apps get it
<onetinsoldier> RogerB: he left
<EnMasse187> hmm
<EnMasse187> okay
<EnMasse187> ill try
<AMDMutant> tavish: dpkg-repack
<EnMasse187> and hopefully it will work
<Ground0_> let us knwo if you come out alive
<RogerB> what app handles file associations
<sky_> items from trash are moved to /dev/null ? :D
<tavish> k thx, i will check it
<usser> RogerB, if u use gnome its usually in gconf-editor
<EnMasse187> if i just uninstall wine
<EnMasse187> will everything go away?
<Smokey_Tokez> i dont want grub to boot from usb, i want usb to boot from grub that is installed on my harddrive
<nvc> hi, i installed virtualbox closed source edition 2.0 but it does not have an option for seamless mode
<RogerB> usser, where's that listed at
<nvc> well, it's there, but just unable to be clicked
<usser> RogerB, where are associations? i dont know but i know its there
<nvc> is there a way i can enable it?
<Pilot_51> are there any packages i should know about that might solve my audio problem?
<n8tuser> RogerB -> and usser   /etc/mime.types
<Smokey_Tokez> i dont want grub to boot from usb, i want usb to boot from grub that is installed on my harddrive
<usser> n8tuser, oh thanks didnt know about that
<kromium> how to boot ubuntu in text mode using grub
<n8tuser> usser -> you're welcome
<n8tuser> kromium -> it is always been in text mode, what do you mean? you dont want the X server running at the end?
<Ground0_> kromium http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=18550#18550
<Typhox> Can you tell me how do I change the screen-resolution via console on a Ubuntu 8.10 64bit live-cd ?
<duffydack> nvc:  host key + L
<duffydack> read the manual
<^anak^^jalanan^^> !chk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chk
<Pilot_51> heck, at the very least could someone suggest a channel where someone might acknowledge my existence and answer my question?
<blbrown> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Intrepid  I want to put ubuntu on my macbook, I am assuming I don't need a custom version of intrepid?  I can just get the image and then start installed, for x86?
<n8tuser> !patience | Pilot_51
<ubottu> Pilot_51: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ground0_> Pilot_51 yes google.com
<Pilot_51> i've been searching google for about 3 days now and asking nicely in here at the same time and nobody/nothing gave me any help
<Vincent_> 8.10 alternate amd64.  Anyone got raid > /boot & raid > encrypted > lvm > / working?  Having problems with setting up a boot loader.
<cubevanbaby> hm.. I think I may have made a major mistake heh lol
<n8tuser> Pilot_51 -> the expertise may not be around when you have asked, so be patient, ask every 15 minutes or so
<duffydack> safe to say no one knows then
<Ground0_> Pilot_51 you will even find information relating to the exisistance of your ancestors, evolution, exsistence of other life and most importantly, the search for life on other planets in our galaxy.
<biomass> Can anyone tell why the command 'xinput set-int-prop "Name_Of_Mouse" "Device Enabled" 32 0' would disable the mouse pointer on one machine and not another but both machines have the same effect of "turning on" the output from /dev/input/event* ids when engaging the mouse ?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier so... I may have done something majorly wrong with editing .xsession now it just keeps bringing me back to the login screen over and over agian :-/
<usser> biomass, file a bug report
<cubevanbaby> I'm on another machine now lol
<Pilot_51> well my question seems like a relatively simple one, can nobody available seriously answer it?
<duffydack> ask it
<n8tuser> Pilot_51 -> not at the moment aparently, just hang around for a few more
 * Soft_Kitty is soft!
<Ground0_> maybe you should just ask than complain and wonder if someone can answer
<Pilot_51> ok here goes again... i want to use an audio input in multiple applications at once, how?
<cubevanbaby> <-- fails I think I might have accidentally deleted the icewm line I have a feeling that's what's causing it to crash :-/
<duffydack> thats a pulseaudio thing and out of my league
<Ground0_> Pilot_51 multiple sounds at once?
<Pilot_51> Ground0_: sometimes the only way i can get someone to help me (in this channel) is if i complain or be vague in my question.\
<AshTray-> I managed to make my deskjet 3320 work with hplip and cups but the printed pages is empty. Can you please help me? Not i'm not using GUI
<bullgard4> "$ sudo apt-get source xorg" produced the directory /xor-7.3+10ubuntu10.2 having root access rights. Why does source code need root access rights?
<Pilot_51> Ground0_: a single audio input device to multiple applications at once
<EnMasse187> bakc again
<D32> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file
<EnMasse187> need some help
<EnMasse187> when i minimize amarok where does it go?
<mwilson_> subspace.. ;)
<Arelis> Hello. I'm wondering how ubuntu is now. Back when i tried it, at version Gutsy Gibbon, it was still causing too much trouble and was eating away my time because i had to fix sudden problems when they appeared. I switched to Mac OS X, and got a new piece of hardware too (Mac Mini). I don't want to try it again until i'm certain it's gotten rid of all those problems and works very well on the mac mini.
<Ground0_> it merges with dark energy
<AMDMutant> :D
<EnMasse187> 0_>
<EnMasse187> seriously?
<EnMasse187> :(
<duffydack> the tray?
<mwilson_> it gets compressed in subspace...
<mwilson_> ...   like a zip file.  :)
<mwilson_> look for a little wolf on the taskbar.
<EnMasse187> where is the tray?
<mwilson_> with a circle..
<EnMasse187> i dont see a wolf?
<Pilot_51> Ground0_: if i open, say, mumble, and then i open audacity, audacity doesn't recognize any available input device
<biomass> Arelis: maybe trying the livecd would be the easiest option for you
<EnMasse187> where is my Tray?
<allsystemsarego> Arelis, your best bet is to use a stable, long-term supported release - Hardy Heron
<mwilson_> try ctrl-alt leftarrow/rightarrow to see if it's on another screen.  :)
<duffydack> thats down to the apps to use pulse
<duffydack> 1 might use alsa while 1 might use pulse..whatever
<mwilson_> enmasse:  you using gnome or kde?
<EnMasse187> gnome
<VillageIdiotEh> Can someone please help me, I have been trying to recover my Files off an Old External HDD, And i have it inside my ubuntu tower, But when i right click i get the stupid you do not have permissions to edit this file?
<Pilot_51> i tried using different systems (alsa, oss, pulseaudio) and it still happens
<mwilson_> oh, quickly, my question is "why the heck is the HUE setting for video files changing...   makes everything blue.  I move my slider in nvidis settins just a hare, and it's back.
<duffydack> check to see if they support pulse and use it...thats all i can say
<mwilson_> hmmm.   using KDE myself.
<duffydack> pulse is the only one that really supports mutiple sounds...i know of anyway
<Ground0_> im sure theres a way but im not sure trying to find out
<EnMasse187> guys where is the tray in gnome!
<EnMasse187> T_T
<duffydack> top right
<EnMasse187> my music playlist is over
<EnMasse187> :(
<D32> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file >.>
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup you may wish to read this Pilot_51
<EnMasse187> i only see a panel
<RB2> Short of a fresh install, is there a way to get the nVidia binary drivers to work after an upgrade to 8.10?
<cubevanbaby> hey room, if I screw up my .xsession file if I drop it into rescue mode (someone help... it's F9 right?) will the following fix it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mwilson_> it's the other side of your taskbar..  opposite your menu button.
<EnMasse187> im on ubuntu 8.04
<Pilot_51> mumble supports pulse but that's the only app i use that supports it
<imaginativeone> would someone help me to connect my external drive?
<cubevanbaby> <-- epic fail i knew I was breaking it argh lol
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, lemme guess it's a seagate freeagent ?
<Pilot_51> might there be some kind of a workaround to make pulse appear for the other apps?
<nickrud> cubevanbaby, no, that will only affect xorg.conf
<Arelis> What edition of Ubuntu should i download?
<imaginativeone> skorasaurus: WD MyBook
<Arelis> Hardy or Intrepid?
<skorasaurus> ahh, k.
<skorasaurus> Arelis, intrepid.
<Schuenemann> Arelis, the latest
<Arelis> Isn't it instable?
<allsystemsarego> Arelis, Hardy is stable.
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, is it formatted for windows ?
<Schuenemann> they are both stable
<cubevanbaby> nickrud - any way to reconfigure the .xession file? pretty sure all I have to do is readd /usr/bin/icewm back into it
<Arelis> Which is stabler?
<lukasz> Hi people
<lukasz> I need help
<Tobberoth> 8.10 is stably, has some "just out" issues though
<imaginativeone> skorasaurus: not yet - I just took it out of the box and plugged in the usb cable...
<skorasaurus> ahh, k.
 * skorasaurus is going through the same process right now.
<Arelis> Tobberoth: Like?
<lukasz> How do I install Nvidia?
 * skorasaurus just bought a seagate freeagent yesteray
<Pilot_51> LTS (long term support) means it's proven stable enough for a server if i'm not mistaken
<Tobberoth> Arelis: Small stuff, some packages not fixed. For example, ZSNES won't run.
<skorasaurus> hoorah!
<lukasz> I have Asus G1S
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, sudo lshw -C disk
<imaginativeone> will I have any luck?
<Arelis> That's in the repositories, not in the distrubution. Easily fixed.
<nickrud> cubevanbaby, you can simply edit in rescue mode, then chown it back to yourself. or, sudoedit -u <username> .xsession to edit as that user
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, you should.
<duffydack> sound isnt the greatest thing in ubuntu, im hoping jaunty will be better
<Tobberoth> Arelis: Exactly
<lukasz> Please help
<D32> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file !
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, is it being detected, the drive ?
<EnMasse187> guys still cant find ubuntu tray
<EnMasse187> >_>
<VillageIdiotEh> Can someone please help me, I have been trying to recover my Files off an Old External HDD, And i have it inside my ubuntu tower, But when i right click i get the stupid you do not have permissions to edit this file? Someone send me links that might help?
<duffydack> EnMasse187: has it just minimised to an icon on your taskbar?
<EnMasse187> yea
<lukasz> I have Nvidia 8600M GT
<EnMasse187> but i dont see anything on it
<D32> VillageIdiotEh: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/DEVICE/
<EnMasse187> i only see a panel
<EnMasse187> no tray
<duffydack> top right, near time/date
<lukasz> 256MB
<EnMasse187> yea
<EnMasse187> nothing there except
<EnMasse187> for a panel
<AMDMutant> EnMasse187: type amarok in terminal
<EnMasse187> with volume thing
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, i'm using this page right now, so far, it's going smooth. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<xorlim> what does this mean when I run chkrootkit? --> Checking `sniffer'... eth0: PF_PACKET(/sbin/dhclient3)
<EnMasse187> i know that
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnMasse187> but why doesnt tray work?
<imaginativeone> skorasaurus: it didn't find it...
<imaginativeone> thanks for the link
<cubevanbaby> thanks nickrud I'll give that a shot
<n8tuser> VillageIdiotEh -> use sudo or have root priviledges
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, when you ran that command i sent you, your new disk didn't appear ?
<EnMasse187> okay guys
<pist0l-fish> hello all, I just put ubuntu 8.10 on my computer and I'm having trouble compiling some code. For some reason, things that should be in the c++ STL are bringing up errors (such as: "error: ‘strcmp’ was not declared in this scope"). Can anyone help?
<EnMasse187> something wierd
<EnMasse187> has happened
<imaginativeone> skorasaurus: it didn't appear
<nvc> hi, i installed virtualbox closed source edition 2.0 but it does not have an option for seamless mode
<nvc> well, it's there, but just unable to be clicked
<EnMasse187> guys
<nvc> is there a way i can enable it?
<EnMasse187> help please
<EnMasse187> my linux BROKE!
<EnMasse187> OMG It broke
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D32> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file !!!
<duffydack> nvc: try the newer virtualbox
<imaginativeone> skorasaurus: could it be that USB 2.0 is too slow?
<duffydack> 2.1
<AMDMutant> EnMasse187: settings > general > show tray icon
<EnMasse187> noo
<EnMasse187> it broke
<skorasaurus> imaginativeone, i dont think so
<EnMasse187> i had a theme
<RB2> I can't be the only person with nVidia upgrade issues.. :-/
<EnMasse187> for the tastk bars
 * skorasaurus is using usb2.0
<Vincent_> 8.10 alternate amd64.  Anyone got raid > /boot & raid > encrypted > lvm > / working?  Having problems with setting up a boot loader.
<skorasaurus> !nvidia
<EnMasse187> and i typed a command into
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EnMasse187> terminal
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnMasse187> and now when i put my mouse over it
<EnMasse187> it shows a grey
<imaginativeone> should I format it first?
<duffydack> make a sentence, not 1 word per line
<skorasaurus> yes, if you intend to use it primarily on linux
<skorasaurus> (as the guide states)
<lukasz> I would like to install the glx Nvidia drivers
<EnMasse187> well when i put my mouse over the task bar it flashes grey to a new task bar??
<imaginativeone> aahhh...
<EnMasse187> i typed this command sudo debconf gnome-panel
<imaginativeone> I'd better get back to you after I read the guide
<EnMasse187> i did a google search on no task bar showing and i got that command from ubuntu forums
<EnMasse187> now my task bar has two forms if i put my mouse over it goes grey, if i leave it to goes back to my custom theme
<nvc> < duffydack> nvc: try the newer virtualbox
<Squideshi> I am trying to run the Ubuntu 8.10 live CD on a Dell Inspiron 1100 with an Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller. I think there is a problem with xorg.conf because it keeps booting to either a blank black or orange screen with nothing other than a working mouse pointer.
<nvc> what version is it?
<lukasz> How do I install Nvidia-GLX drivers
<imaginativeone> how can I tell if my usb external hard drive is detected by the bios?
<Tommck> I am still at a loss here.  I can not get a graphical login to work (KDE or Gnome) with my Gutsy box.  I have tried various nVidia drivers (nv, nvidia) and the "vesa" drivers and none seem to make a difference.  I have not found any information that helps me .  Anyone have any new ideas?
<CyberGabber> nvc: Is HOST-L and HOST-HOME not working ? Maybe ypu changed your HOST-key seting?
<nickrud> lukasz, system->admin->hardware drivers
<lukasz> does it include GLX?
<nvc> CyberGabber: how do i check to see if it's working?
<nickrud> lukasz, yes, it installs the driver supplied by nvidia
<lukasz> thnx
<lukasz> I will do that and comeback and tell you how it worked
 * nickrud considers hiding
<Tommck> xfce doesn't work, failsafe doesn't work.. :(
<Tommck> this is a MythTV box, so this is quite upsetting (major wife-related issue here)
<EnMasse187> nope
<EnMasse187> still no tray
<EnMasse187> what was the thing i should go to in system?
<CyberGabber> nvc: See: File > Preferences > Input.   Thats says what keys are for switching HOST
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: have you received help for the .xsession problem?
<Tommck> oh, and it's the same for every user in the system too
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: i was away....
<EnMasse187> what was it?
<EnMasse187> the thing i had to go to get my tray back?
<nvc> CyberGabber: the key is default
<nvc> the right ctrl key
<nickrud> EnMasse187, most likely, right click panel, add to panel, select notification area
<EnMasse187> k
<nvc> the problem is that the whole function is unavailable
<nvc> which is ODD
<nvc> :S
<EnMasse187> yea
<EnMasse187> thanks
<EnMasse187> :D
<EnMasse187> <3
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnMasse187> now two more helps are needed, first how do i erase stuff from amarok library without erasing it to trash or my hd?
<EnMasse187> 2nd, how do i erase a folder that was added to my places menu on the main task bar?
<D32> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file !!!
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: for the 2nd one, poke around in... System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<EnMasse187> did that
<nickrud> EnMasse187, on the second: open a file browser: bookmarks -> edit bookmarks
<CyberGabber> nvc: So press Right CTRLK-key AND the L at once to switch to seamless. Once in seamless-mode press right Ctrl HOME for menu...
<EnMasse187> how do i open file browser?
<EnMasse187> >_<
<onetinsoldier> EnMasse187: Alt+F2... type in   Nautilus
<nvc> CyberGabber: yeah, not working. and the menu option to start is showing it as not available
<D32> how do you run a file browser when you don't know which one you have!
<EnMasse187> <3
<EnMasse187> so now how do i erase stuff from amarok library
<EnMasse187> without actually erasing the files?
<wos> how do you setup deluge to download everything behind a proxy?
<EnMasse187> amarok auto adds stuff to library, not cool
<D3RGPS31> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file (still trying)
<Tommck> can someone familiar with the graphical login process help me?
<jim_p> can i use 1280*800 with the vesa driver?
<CyberGabber> nvc: It is not selectable ? Grayout ?
<nvc> grayed out, yes
<nvc> unselectable
<EnMasse187> who here uses amarok?
<nickrud> jim_p, no: you can see the allowed resolutions in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EnMasse187> need some helps
<nickrud> EnMasse187, you're more likely to find amarok users in #kubuntu
<jim_p> thanks Nick_
<jim_p> nickrud,
<Pici> EnMasse187: Please be patient and ease up on pressing the enter key so often.
<lukasz> Is there a driver for DL-Max Webcam For Ubuntu?
<EnMasse187> soz
<cameronh> how can i get apt to stop keeping so many packages in /var/cache/apt? I'm using a network wide cache, so it doesn't need to keep stuff on the hard drive after it's done with it..
<AMDMutant> nvc: have you installed guest additions?
<CyberGabber> nvc: What are you running as guest ? XP r somthing ?
<nvc> AMDMutant: i haven't. what is it and how do i do it?
<nvc> XP, yes
<lukasz> Nvidia works well no crashes btw
<frobblert> does anyone know of a good way to read/import outlook pst files on ubuntu? (not including running windows in a VM)
<lukasz> Now back to the DL-Max Asus G1S driver for Ubuntu!
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier yes thanks. lol fixing it now
<nickrud> !webcam | lukasz (best source of info I know)
<ubottu> lukasz (best source of info I know): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> frobblert: I'm completely guessing, but if one tool was able to do it I'd guess it would be evolution.
<sinan> i have a desktop which has no internet connection. How can i install open-ssh on it ? I can access the internet from my laptop if any files are needed.
<cubevanbaby> it was a bit of a silly move on my end. I had a gut feeling removing that line was going to break something
<CyberGabber> nvc: OK, start your Xp-guest, so that its completely running. Then choose 'devices' > 'install guest additions'
<Pici> !offline | sinan
<ubottu> sinan: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<nickrud> Pici, we could wish :( I ended up putting into a remote imap store and importing it into evolution
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, roger. just curious, how are you getting it fixed? what line did you remove?
<Pici> nickrud: yuck
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier - usr/bin/icewm -_-''
<nickrud> Pici, I use that anyway, so it was only a matter of waiting for it to upload
<D3RGPS31> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file (still trying)
<AMDMutant> nvc: try install it
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: if you own a file or have proper permission, always make a backup copy of the file before editing it
<nvc> CyberGabber: currently installing
<onetinsoldier> as in any file
<jtaji> frobblert: what I've done recently at work is to add a gmail account using IMAP to outlook, copy the emails from outlook's folders to gmail IMAP folders, then add gmail w/ IMAP in new client and copy messages down
<wos> can anyone tell me how to setup deluge to download everything behind a proxy?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: roger that
<EnMasse187> its impossible
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier yeah I should have done that i don't know why i didn't was taking gambling and lost lol
<frobblert> thanks pici, nickrud, jtaji: thats a shame...i should have done that before leaving my job with a 100mb line
<TR3Y> Is there a way to list all channels on this server?
<cubevanbaby> er taking a gamble
<nickrud> frobblert, hahahahahahahaha
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: i've made the same mistake a few times. i think we all have, hehe.
<nvc> holy shit
<nvc> it works
<nvc> thank you guys so much
<Pici> TR3Y: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<FloodBot1> nvc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> nvc: Please watch the language as well.
<nickrud> !language | nvc (think disney G rated)
<ubottu> nvc (think disney G rated): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CyberGabber> nvc: After installing the additions, tou must reboot your Guest (XP)
<TR3Y> Pici: Thanks
<biswajit> hi
<EnMasse187> guys you saent me to kubuntu
<EnMasse187> and they sent me to amarok
<EnMasse187> and amarok is not helping
<EnMasse187> >__>
<frobblert> apparently the other way is for me to run thunderbird in windows and import the mail that way, but then you lose the attachments
<FloodBot1> EnMasse187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukasz> So if the commands shows /dev/video0 I am fine right?
<biswajit> hi i need a help regarding the webcam
<nvc> CyberGabber: thanks again. all working now. i'll remember that for future usage. ]=>
<vjacobb> hello all! After reading 3 different pages on how to get the java6 plugin working with firefox, I'm almost at the point where I've decided to give up. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<lukasz> This is what it showed /dev/video0
<Tommck> anyone have any ideas why I can't login with KDE, Gnome, Xfce or failsafe modes?
<imaginativeone> I couldn't find anything special in the bios...
<vjacobb> all the packages are installed, however the java plugin doesn't show up in about:plugins
<Tommck> it seems that my xorg.conf is working fine..
<NicEXE> some applications (like blender) and some games does not look proper when compiz is enabled. Is that normal? Can I fix that?
<Tommck> it just kicks me back to the login prompt every time
<Tommck> the only error I get is that xrdb can't connect to display '0.0' - is there a way to find out why?
<sky_> is there any way to change order of disks, because i have linux and windows install on second one, and that brings lot of troubles (grub)
<kaiser10123> does xubuntu have room
<onetinsoldier> vjacobb: are you using the 64-bit userspace ubuntu architecture? or are are you running 32-bit?
<bazhang> kaiser10123, #xubuntu
<lukasz> You guys should add more mirrors for this Ubuntu 8.04 TLS
<vjacobb> onetinsoldier: 32-bit, I'm on eeebuntu
<imaginativeone> would I be able to find my drive with Knoppix?
<jussi01> lukasz: you should use a torrent ;)
<lukasz> More mirrors to the update mirrors
<lukasz> It downloaded fast
<cubevanbaby> hmmm not familliar with using recovery mode do I select root then I do chown user.user /home/user/.xsession?
<lukasz> Just upates slow
<vjacobb> onetinsoldier: hmm, hold on, I might have gotten it working... don't know for sure yet
<Shpook> Okay, I still have problems with my wireless. I managed to get it to connect by re-entering the connection information, but after a reboot, I still have no connection. I really need to get the wireless set up to work with no hassle, this computer is for my 10 year old daughter
<lukasz> I am on Ubuntu 8.04 TLS now :D
<onetinsoldier> vjacobb: i'm not sure why you'd be having a problem then. shold be as easy as installing in the sun-java6-plugin(for firefox)... and you're done. i'm using 64-bit nowadays. however, when i had 32-bit i never had an issue
<lukasz> My webcam is builtin :D
<D3RGPS31> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file (still trying)
<Shpook> What happened was: roaming mode was enabled. I disabled it, and lost the connection to my wlan. I re-enabled it, and it connected, with no internet access. netstat -rn showed an empty routing table, until roaming mode was disabled. But still no connection, and the network manager won't display any networks with roaming disables.
<cubevanbaby> I cannot believe after like 3 days I'm talking like this hilarious. It's almost like I might be starting to understand lol. and I have to commend you folks.  I don't know many people who are basically doing tech support out of the kindness of their hearts to help on their own time.
<kaiser10123> how big in ubuntu install and is it any smaller to do xubuntu install
<kaiser10123> i wanna use ubuntu on my dell mini 9
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: :-)
<usser> kaiser10123, takes about 5-6gb
<usser> kaiser10123, xubuntu takes maybe 3gb
<Shpook> kaiser10123: http://www.ubuntumini.com/
<lukasz> I dunno why on my old laptop Webcam used to crash heh
<Shpook> I use Ubuntu Eee and it takes about 2gb
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier well it's true! XD you guys are reaching out and helping people get started on linux and none of you have to be doing this. certainly wasn't around I don't think when my friend started using it oh gosh like a decade ago maybe more. and if so it certainly wasn't as popular or out there as it is now
<kaiser10123> Shpook: i seen that sight but i wanted to dual boot xp with ubuntu  or xubuntu on a 16gb ssd
<kaiser10123> site*
<Shpook> I don't think it would be an issue. Just look up on dual booting windows/ubuntu
<Shpook> you should still have 8+ gb left
<kaiser10123> wondered how much smaller xubuntu was i have used both how big are some of the gnome libs i want to use xubuntu cause it should be faster but with a few gnome applets
<kaiser10123> i know how to dual boot my desktop has xubuntu, sabayon and vista
<Shpook> honestly, i'm not very happy with anything *buntu right now...I would've thought after all this time they would've fixed their wireless issues
<Shpook> oh oh oh ok, my apologies
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: i like helping, it's fun. and we need as many linux users as possible! and i think, the more people get help, the more they stick with it
<Shpook> I don't know honestly, I imagine it's not an extreme difference
<AMDMutant> headache
<onetinsoldier> Shpook: i followed your first statement, but you lost me after that
<kaiser10123> im am interested in how big and well sabayon would be they have a new mini pc option on the live dvd havednt tried it yet
<Shpook> onetinsoldier: which part? :D
<kaiser10123> wanted to see how big xubuntu was then ask someone there how big there mini install option was
<D3RGPS31> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue, it isn't in my hosts file (still!)
<Shpook> kaiser10123: well, i'm pretty sure the mini and eee installs are roughly the same, and my eee install takes up about 2gb
<onetinsoldier> Shpook: i don't think it's so much an ubuntu issue as it is manufacturers not supporting linux with proper divers. if i were you, i'd be glaring at the makers of these wireless nics, not ubuntu
<Imaginativeone> what's the easiest way to format my external drive?
<Imaginativeone> I have an ancient copy of Knoppix
<usser> Imaginativeone, dd
<Imaginativeone> will I need something different?
<kaiser10123> Imaginativeone i use gparted to format
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier it's totally true. I think the thing that scares people the most is that fear of lack of support. I know I was scared at first. then I found the channel. lol. and everyone is so awesome. there are so many people who want to help and offer to teach it's amazing. I did not expect after 3 days to even get as far as I am now. I thought I would be sitting here crying sucking my thumb with a broken lap
<Shpook> onetinsoldier: Well, yeah, I agree. the main problem is manufacturers using proprietary drivers and not releasing source.
<nickrud> Imaginativeone, you've probably got cfdisk on that knoppix, works fine
<onetinsoldier> Shpook: although i hear that intel gives fairly decent support for their wireless, although i wouldn't know firsthand
<Imaginativeone> usser: dd...that wasn't cool
<usser> Shpook, onetinsoldier intel's wifi is opensourced now and is actually usable on intrepid
<usser> Imaginativeone, what?
<usser> Imaginativeone, dd will clean it up
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: lol. i am happy to hear you haven't regretted taking the plunge
<onetinsoldier> usser: roger... see my message above
<usser> Imaginativeone, and u can create partitions using mkfs
<lukasz> Ok When I type sudo and some application it works
<onetinsoldier> usser: :-)
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: have you upgraded yet >.>
<lukasz> But when I type password in su says authenthication failure
<nibsa1242b> how to I pause a printer?
<nickrud> lukasz, that's because you don't have a root password
<Blair> hi
<Shpook> usser: good, hopefully more will jump on the bandwagon. In order for ubuntu to be used by the majority of people, and have market share, it needs to be able to "just work"
<mewshi> Sweet :)
<NicEXE> some applications (like blender) and some games does not look proper when compiz is enabled. Is that normal? Can I fix that?
<Blair> I have a question
<lukasz> The password works for sudo gedit
<lukasz> Hopw do I give the root a password?
<nickrud> lukasz, yes, that's your user password not a root password
<nibsa1242b> how do I pause a printer?
<lukasz> aha
<nickrud> !rootsudo | lukasz (not recommended)
<ubottu> lukasz (not recommended): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<usser> NicEXE, do u have an intel video card?
<Blair> I get a weak signal from my router, and can connect to it in windows, but in Ubuntu it doesn't even show up.
<Blair> Why can't I connect to weak signals in Ubuntu?
<Shpook> Right now my main issue is losing wireless after disabling roaming mode.
<nickrud> lukasz, and one more thing: use gksu for graphical gnome/kde apps, you can mess up perms in your home dir if you use sudo gedit
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: nope.. not yet. and i'm not going to upgrade to jaunty, it will be a second installation. i DID figure out my sound issue with 2.6.28. i had not put the driver in the kernel for my sound card at all. i put it in and recompiled and it worked a treat with no issue whatsoever.  ;-)
<Blair> is roaming mode on by default?
<NicEXE> usser: MSI ATI R4650 (1GB)
<lukasz> aha So its not recommended
<D3RGPS31> :D
<Shpook> Blair: yes it is
<NicEXE> usser: but I was using an intel GPU (I upgrated today!)
<Blair> then it doesn't really answer my question :-(
<usser> NicEXE, are u using a proprietary driver? it still has some issues
<lukasz> I understand now
<usser> NicEXE, ati's support is generally not very good
<Mythril> is there any way to undo an rm command?
<Blair> Shpook: Any idea why I can't connect though?
<NicEXE> there was only one driver available (I am on ubuntu 8.10 64-bit)
<Shpook> Blair: I was stating my own problem :P But I've nevr had an issue finding weak networks.
<cubevanbaby> hmmm
<NicEXE> usser: there was only one driver available (I am on ubuntu 8.10 64-bit)
<usser> NicEXE, did it prompt you to install a driver? if so then this is the one
<NicEXE> yes
<usser> NicEXE, and its not very good :)
<nibsa1242b> how do I pause a printer?
<Shpook> Well, I'm off to google then.
<usser> NicEXE, i'm reluctant to suggest it, but if compiz is really really important then u can try to update to latest driver from ati.com
<usser> NicEXE, it may break things though
<onetinsoldier> NicEXE: how's it going? i can probably help with ati driver if you'd like...
<lukasz> My webcam shows me uside down :(
<lukasz> How can I fix that?
<cubevanbaby> k so I went in chown the file back to me just in case so I went into the file using sudoedit -u <username> .xsession.... when ever I try to type in what I want /usr/bin/icewm it just keeps saying already at oldest change (or newest change it keeps flipping back and forth if I keep typing) and nothing shows up just ~ vertically all the way down if that makes sense. Never edited a file like this in recover :-/
<cubevanbaby> *recovery
<lukasz> UpsideDown*
<biomass> cubevanbaby: that's the vi editor
<cubevanbaby> oh oh nm
<cubevanbaby> nm I got it lol *feels silly and giggles*
<usser> NicEXE, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI scroll down to Install from ati.com read it carefully and see if u can do it, if not dont start
<cubevanbaby> hm so how do I save my changes and exit?
<biomass> cubevanbaby: press escape and the   :x  <enter>
<cubevanbaby> thanks for telling me what this is biomass when I get this back up I'm going to do a bit of research lol
<bullgard4> "$ sudo apt-get source xorg" produced the directory /xor-7.3+10ubuntu10.2 having root access rights. Why does source code need root access rights?
<biomass> cubevanbaby: hehe, no problem.. I struggled with vi for a long time before I understood what was going on =)
<Blair> I get a weak signal from my router, and can connect to it in windows, but in Ubuntu I can't connect to it
<EightEleven> lucasz: Is it a Logitec webcam?
<nickrud> cubevanbaby, if you want to use a simpler/easier editor with that, run   sudo update-alternatives --config editor , and choose nano
<lukasz> Its a DL-Max
<usser> bullgard4, its only root owned because u ran package manager as root
<Al_nZ> would someone be able to help me with vncserver? I have it running on ubuntu but cant connect to it from my XP box. Says connect failed?
<Al_nZ> I dont think I have the right port open, but then again not even sure if a firewall is running, or the right port open?
<nickrud> BULLE, because you used sudo to get it
<usser> bullgard4, so it inherited permissions
<nickrud> bullgard4, ^^ sorry BULLE
<lukasz> DL-Max Asus G1S
<cubevanbaby> thanks nickrud I'll keep that in mind :) I like easy way way more
<EightEleven> Lukasz: Ok, I googled for some webcam problems some time ago.
<lukasz> hmm
<EightEleven> Lukasz: And I remember that some module options could fix this.
<cubevanbaby> crap!! E486 pattern not found: usr
<mortuis99> HELLO i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and am having a problem with the sound (or lack of volume) can someone help?
<lukasz> oops
<EightEleven> Lukasz: One solution involved recompiling.
<lukasz> hmm
<bullgard4> usser: But I would not have got the source code package without running the sudo prefix.
<lukasz> How do I do that ?
<me> can I format ext3 from a mac?
<EightEleven> Lukasz: But if you Google for Asus+webcam+module+parameters, you might find some usefull info.
<nickrud> bullgard4, false
<EightEleven> Lukasz: Unfortunately I no longer have the direct link.
<lukasz> hmm
<onetinsoldier> NicEXE: how's it going? i can probably help with ati driver if you'd like...  you don't need any help? sniff sniff
<nickrud> bullgard4, for source anyway :)
<nite_johnboy> Hi - My wife gave me a all-in-one Canon printer for Christmas - Is there somewhere I can go to see if it is supported by Cups for Ubunbtu ? ? Running Ibex 8.10.
<usser> bullgard4, you can download source as regular user
<usser> ls
<usser> err
<SchneiderWeisse> Hi
<usser> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cubevanbaby> hmmmm is ther a way to simply recover the file. I sense what I'm doing is not working. I assume when it highlights everything in red with a big E it means error you break things bad bad end user
<EightEleven> Lukasz: Googling for ubuntu+webcam+upside+down already gave me a linkt that might be usefull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724486
<usser> nite_johnboy, linuxprinting.org
<mortuis99> HELLO i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and am having a problem with the sound (or lack of volume) can someone help?
<bullgard4> nickrud: '$ apt-get source xorg' did not download any package.
<SchneiderWeisse> how can I disable, that I'm always asked for my password, when I want to do sth. - it's almost as annoying as under vista...
<NicEXE> onetinsoldier: I prefer open source drivers
<bullgard4> usser: '$ apt-get source xorg' did not download any package.
<EightEleven> me: I have Ubuntu running on a Mac, and yes, then you can. :)
<onetinsoldier> NicEXE: ok, roger that. :-)
<nickrud> bullgard4, it's downloading something here
<bullgard4> nickrud: Hm.
<EightEleven> me: I guess OSX and OS9 will not be able to format ext3.
<usser> bullgard4, works here, probably because you have the source u downloaded earlier in the same directory?
<nite_johnboy> usser; Thank you - I had also forgot about the " ! " to ask ubottu - as well.
<bullgard4> usser: Let me check.
<usser> EightEleven, actually you can now that fuse for mac was released
<nickrud> bullgard4, and no where near the entire source. With the modularization of X I assume
<pianoboy3333> What are some good/easy ways to compress an avi file?
<AshTray-> Any ideea why my sever wont let me login via ftp? I've done all that is written here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<usser> EightEleven, http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
<EightEleven> usser: Good to know.
<usser> EightEleven, spoke too soon, ext3 may not be supported after all
<usser> nite_johnboy, np
<cubevanbaby> crap crap I think I broke it good :(
<hikenboot> hello all can someone tell me how to get Places to show hidden files?
<AMDMutant> cubevanbaby: if you want to edit something make sure you make a backup first
<Martiin> IMA LI BG:)
<SexyMarty> I have a question about hard drive partitions can anyone help me?
<hikenboot> whats the question SexyMarty
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: what's happening? i think all you said was the line that was missing in there was...  /usr/bin/icewm-session   ....you didn't just add that back into it?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: or are you having a different issue now?
<RegularMarty> Is there any way for me to determine which partition is which by the device name?  I want to move my home folder to a separate partition but I can't remember which one is which.
<hikenboot> RegularMarty, cat /etc/fstab
<hikenboot> RegularMarty, fdisk -l
<kroffe> what most i have to start my own webhotel?
<onetinsoldier> RegularMarty: use blkid...  sudo apt-get install blkid , use it then edit your fstab file accordingly
<hikenboot> anyone able to tell me what is used for the Places browser in gnome in ubuntu 8.1 need to show hidden files
<RegularMarty> cool.. thanks guys
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier - it keeps giving me a line highlighted in red with an error E486: Pattern not found :usr
<bullgard4> usser: If I had downloaded the source earlier, there should exist two directories xorg-7.3+10ubuntu10.2   .  But there exists only one (after I executed '/$ sudo apt-get source xorg'.)
<D3RGPS31> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10, my bandwidth has been throttled & certain sites always time out (h33t.com) it isn't a DNS issue
<Synx_hm> Is there a way to do a headless install from the live server cd?  I need to be able to ssh into the install environment as i do not have a serial capable laptop at this time
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: what does? what are you trying to do exactly and what's giving you this red line?
<NotSure> what player do I need to watch yahoo video?  all I get is like code in the white box where the video is suppose to be???
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: use pastebin if you have to
<usser> bullgard4, try to delete the one u downloaded earlier
<bullgard4> nickrud: Your English " and no where near the entire source. With the modularization of X I assume" is difficult to understand for me.
<cubevanbaby> ohhh I'm in recovery, root, vi editor apparently I went into sudoedit -u <username> .xsession to get there
<Martiin> Does somebody play xiaspora ?
<kroffe> what most i have to start my own webhotel? plz help me
<cubevanbaby> once in I type /usr/bin/icewm but that's when i get the  error
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: would you like to start with a fresh .xsession file? if so, just delete the current one and i'll give you steps to take to make sure a fresh new one is created, from scratch
<nickrud> bullgard4, unlike most software, apparently X isn't kept all in one source file anymore. 910k doesn't come close to what is needed. Modularization means broken up into chunks
<NunoCoutinho> Ubuntu is the best SO
<me> Man...
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: on second though, just in case, rename the current one. ;-)
<me> adding a drive is friggin HARD
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier sounds good to me
<cubevanbaby> lol how do I delete this silly thing
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, one moment
<cubevanbaby> no worries
<cubevanbaby> I'll look it up also see what I find
<pisecx> Hi. Why do we need /etc/mtab when we have /etc/fstab?
<Ground0_> pisecx google both
<bullgard4> nickrud: Now I understand. Thank you. Yes, I agree that the problem may be linked to the fact that X is now offered in several chunks.
<AMDMutant> double esc
<lukasz> I am having trouble with my webcam, its upside down anyonelese solved the problem?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ignore the instructions in here about running the 'Xorg -configure' command. other than ignoring that, follow the instructions and it should create a fresh new .xsession file for you. after it has been created, then there should be no problem with you adding your 'feh' command to it
<Imaginativeone_> test
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: 1) determine what display_manager you use with --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager  2) log out of x-windows  3) Ctrl+Alt+F1  4) login to the console termminal  4) sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> stop (for example -->  invoke-rc.d gdm stop  <--, this shuts down x-windows completely)  5) sudo Xorg -configure (this command should create a full xorg.conf.new file in the root users home directory)
<AshTray-> How to make an user for vsFTPd ?
<pisecx> Ground0_: it says "And it does only lists the mounted devices !" but try to run command "mount /media/fake"
<onetinsoldier> 6) make a backup of your old xorg.conf file first if you wish --> sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  7) sudo cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf  8) now it's time to try your new xorg.conf file by starting x-windows back up --> sudo invoke-rc.d <display_manager> start
<gkd720> Is this an appropriate place for vnc questions? I'm having trouble seeing the desktop of an Ubuntu machine from a Windows machine.
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: and ignore steps 6 & 7 as well, of course
<bullgard4> usser: Let me give up to try to understand the reason completely for this evening. It may be related to the fact that Ubuntu oofers X now not as a single package but in several chunks.
<bullgard4> offers
<Martiin> How can I make a server on Xiaspora.?
<pisecx> Ground0_: the result will say "Couldn't find /media/fake into /etc/fstab & /etc/mtab". The question is: why does it try to find it in /etc/mtab?
<AshTray->  How to make an user for vsFTPd ?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ignore steps 5, 6 & 7
<jtaji> pisecx: you may have mounted a filesystem not in fstab, this way you can unmount it if it's only in mta
<jtaji> b
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier got it thanks. I'll give this a whirl and let you know what happens\
<pisecx> jtaji: I don't run umount, I run mount =)
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: you can copy and paste all of that into a file and save to your hard drive to make it easier.
<Ground0_> pisecx This file handles the mounted devices and is automatically updated by the mount command.
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, good luck :-)
<pisecx> Ground0_: I know, but why it tries to read it for mount
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier - already have lol
<pisecx> Ground0_: I'm just interesting...
<cubevanbaby> just in case i bugger up like this again
<jtaji> pisecx: to prevent mounting to a used mount point?
<scientes_> how do you run anothers user's x apps in your X session?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH gkd720
<ireko> hi! i've changed default theme for cursors in kcontrol, i put new theme into /usr/share/icons and ~/.icons, but old theme is still when coursor hovers kicker or wallpaper. what more should i do?
<scientes_> for priviliage seperation
<pisecx> jtaji: probably, but it says: can not mount _because_ couldn't find it in /etc/mtab =)
<scientes_> gkd720, you should use X fowarding and turn on compression for ssh
<lukasz> I have to restart
<Ground0_> pisecx http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse/1998-12/msg00207.html
<scientes_> X is faster if compression is turned on
<pisecx> jtaji: just try "mount /media/fake
<Synx_hm> Is there a way to do a headless install from the live server cd?  I need to be able to ssh into the install environment as i do not have a serial capable laptop at this time
<kroffe> how do i start a webserver?
<Ground0_> pisecx do you get paid for doing nothing or something?
<NotSure> what player do I need to watch yahoo video?  all I get is like code in the white box where the video is suppose to be???
<bazhang> !lamp > kroffe
<ubottu> kroffe, please see my private message
<_M4rk_> Hi all. my MySQL seems to be running ultra slow on my VPS for some reason, anyone any ideas on how to resolve this?
<kovacs> ubuttu
<AshTray-> How to make an user for vsFTPd ?
<Ground0_> NotSure http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=watch+yahoo+video+ubuntu
<pisecx> Ground0_: man, all I want is to understand how everything is working. it's not urgent. but I'm interesting why does it try to read this file when can not find something in /etc/fstab )
<NotSure> thx
<pisecx> Ground0_: if this question is annoying you - just ignore
<cubevanbaby> oopsies hm ok so onetinsoldier in recovery -> root@user:~#cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager right?
<Ground0_> pisecx cant help but not ignore
<onetinsoldier> hi. i just installed Vuze/Azureus last night to get and serve Ubunu .iso's. i am wondering why it keeps prompting me to update over and over after i have ok'd the update. do i need to run it as root once for this to clear up?
<dea> server irc.rizon.net
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: yes...  that's to determing what you will use for the invoke-rc.d command
<onetinsoldier> dtermine8
<cubevanbaby> ah ha! thanks!!! XD
<onetinsoldier> determine*
<kovacs> and you from where you download games and their name?
<kovacs> and your from where you download games and their name?
<bazhang> kovacs, dont ask about downloading games here
<bazhang> !piracy > kovacs
<ubottu> kovacs, please see my private message
<cubevanbaby> -_-'' how do I log out of xwindows *hides*
<usser> bazhang, well some games are opensource :)
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: the menu up top in 8.10...  System --> Logout
<bazhang> usser, counterstrike and Wow was what he wanted to download
<usser> bazhang, oh
<mwilson_> did em ever find his amorok?
<mwilson_> and any ideas why my video overlays do a 50% HUE shift?
<[Spooky]> WoW is downloadable legal...
<mwilson_> the whole thing????
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: but that's in compiz... not sure for xfce. it shoukld be right down there on your menu somewhere
<bazhang> no
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier I don't have a menu :-/ when I type that out it returns /usr/bin/xdm and then brings me back to root@user:~#
<[Spooky]> Yes.
<mwilson_> gonna piss off the people that bought it..  eh eh.
<mwilson_> they have a linux flavor?
<cubevanbaby> I know what will keep me calm through this. an ounce of pot lol
<bazhang> its offtopic here and illegal
<nickrud> bazhang, yes, you can even get a free 15 trial
<nickrud> *day
<cubevanbaby> bazhang I'm just joking
<lukasz> How do I create a directory and move a file there
<bazhang> nickrud, counterstrike?
<[Spooky]> Blizzard have a client downloader on the account homepage...
<nickrud> bazhang, wow
<me> do I have to just return my external drive?
<mwilson_> lukasz: in shell, type mkdir...   then you can use cp to copy I believe.   type man mkdir and man cp for text
<lukasz> hmm ok
<mwilson_> any ideas on hue shifting when I open videos?  hue shift is only within the video overlay.
<duffydack> mv = move
<cubevanbaby> tough room (makes a note to keep jokes to herself)
<AMDMutant> daybreak's bell
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, this will kill everything you have open.. but here's how you can do it.   invoke-rc.d gdm stop   ...if gdm is your display manager
<Ground0_> lol
<st_> I have a ubunt-supported WAG54GC USB Wifi (linksys) adapter. Now, I know it works fine in ubuntu 32bit 8.10 but I want to test the new alpha 64bit version and I'm curious as to whether it will affect the driver compatibility that ubuntu already has within it. Thank you.
<st_> sorry, *WUSB54gc
<mwilson_> any ideas on hue shifting when I open videos?  hue shift is only within the video overlay.
<roca> whats a good ftp server prog?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: just do that from a terminal while you're in X
<duffydack> roca: proftpd
<roca> duffydack, thnx
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier... uhhh I am not sure. I am in recovery mode I have nothing. But I think i am using kde
<lukasz> Command for copying pls
<duffydack> ubuntuforums has a nice guide (proftpd with user access)
<lukasz> To another dir
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: can you boot into normal mode?
<cubevanbaby> nope
<onetinsoldier> not at all?
<nickrud> lukasz, in general,  cp /path/to/files/* /path/to/new/dir/
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: what happens when you try to boot into normal mode?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier no that's why it's so horrficially broken lol
<onetinsoldier> what happens?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier if I go to login the screen goes black and brings me back to the login screen
<mwilson_> any ideas on hue shifting when I open videos?  hue shift is only within the video overlay.
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier so then I went into recovery so everything is text based now and I'm a bit lost because I've never been in the recovery console. from there I selected root
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, at that point, try following the instructions, start with step #3
<cubevanbaby> ohhhh
<cubevanbaby> ok
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: and don't bogart that j
<eugman> How do I convert from GiB to MiB? Do I just multiply by 1024?
<Schuenemann> yes
<erUSUL> eugman: yes
<eugman> Ah thanks. I wasn't sure and gparted shows units in MiB
<eblume> Hi - I'm having trouble getting World of Warcraft running with Wine on an ATI graphics card. I've followed the Ubuntu-wiki HOWTO on it. Where should I go to get help - is there a channel on freenode?
<cubevanbaby> lol onetinsoldier I should also remember that not every country is probably as open about it as the one I'm in and that some people just plain don't like it heh
<erUSUL> !appdb | eblume
<ubottu> eblume: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: roger
<bazhang> #winehq eblume
<eugman> I'm making a partition for backups, do I want to use ext2 or ext3?
<erUSUL> eugman: ext3
<eugman> erUSUL: thanks
<shams> how can i change text screen(ctrl+alt+F1) font size?
<shams> how can i change text screen(ctrl+alt+F1) font size?
<mwilson_> any ideas on hue shifting when I open videos?  hue shift is only within the video overlay.
<eblume> Thanks erUSUL, bazhang
<Mageiriki-me-bas> sorry
<Mageiriki-me-bas> may i make a question
<Schuenemann> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mageiriki-me-bas> How can i extract a movie that is in multiple .rar files? Which packet do i need?
<Schuenemann> unrar
<bazhang> !rar> Mageiriki-me-bas
<ubottu> Mageiriki-me-bas, please see my private message
<Mageiriki-me-bas> SchneeSchwarz, and then? i select all of them, an unrar?
<pikario> hi, what is compizconfig?
<bazhang> !ccsm > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<roca> anyone else install ebox and cant even get irc but can surf the net?
<Ground0_> bazhang do we have a cmd for letmegooglethatforyou lol
<NotSure> I have attempted to install all the google search softeware I found and I still get the white box where there should be a video....  in it it looks like a bunch of code that I cannot copy paste...  CNTRLS =undefined ID= undefined all things it is loking for are undefined...    Can someone help me.. I have installed flash, macromedia flash, gnash, gstrea,er....  I cant watch yahoo video...
<bazhang> Ground0_, that is generally considered unfriendly; better to use the wiki and ubuntu help to give the answers, /msg ubottu to familiarize yourself with the factoids
<duffydack> Mageiriki-me-bas: either the one that ends in .rar or part01.rar
<bazhang> NotSure, you have installed flash from where, uninstall gnash and you may also want to install flash from the repos again
<NotSure> ill try
<lvlefisto1> hi, i am using Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10, i installed the sun-java6-jre from the official repo, but still can't run java applets on firefox
<funnydude> hiya
<Schuenemann> lvlefisto1, you have to create a symlink
<duffydack> need the plugin for it too
<Schuenemann> let me see
<everettz> Is the following the correct way to access the Intrepid live CD from a removable media device?  1. extract the ISO to the root of the device, 2. rename /isolinux to /syslinux and /isolinux/isolinux.cfg to /syslinux/syslinux.cfg, 3. Run syslinux (win32) "syslinux.exe -s -f -m -a -d /syslinux d:"?
<duffydack> sun-java6-plugin
<funnydude> is Fedora easy to use? Is there a tutorial which I can use to help me use it in a VM and a server?
<lvlefisto1> Schuenemann: that's what i thought. Does anyone know which is the name of the .so file i must symlink?
<Schuenemann> lvlefisto1, .mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bazhang> #fedora for that funnydude
<lvlefisto1> thanks Schuenemann
<duffydack> funnydude: howtoforge.com is good
<duffydack> funnydude: odd, ive NEVER had to do anything with any ubuntu
<msch> hi, where can I find a backport of kernel 2.6.28 for intrepid? Google didn't turn up anything useful
<funnydude> what do you mean you never had to do anything?
<duffydack> just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and the rest is taken care of
<duffydack> never had to symlink files to get it to work
<Schuenemann> I always do
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu through a pendrive, i wish to use the minimal iso 9mb?
<duffydack> odd
<funnydude> sorry don't know what that means, is it easier setting up/using ubuntu on a desktop[ and server than Fedora?
<mwilson_> any ideas on hue shifting when I open videos?  hue shift is only within the video overlay.
<me> Pirate_Hunter: what's the capacity of your drive?
<duffydack> I dunno im only really used to debian systems
<oussama> Hi every body
<duffydack> as far as setting up a server goes, its easy as hell in ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> duffydack: 10gb but i wish to do a minimum isntall using a pen drive
<duffydack> easy on a desktop to setup server too
<pikario> is there a way to immediately terminate ubuntu with no shutdown process?
<AMDMutant> confusing...
<n8tuser> pikario -> not a wise idea, as minimum you need to sync
<duffydack> sorry was talkin to funnydude
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier ok done XD do I just exit and try to reboot normally now or is there other stuff to do/
<pikario> n8tuser: i need it for emergencies, i might need to terminate the OS immediately. is there a way to do this?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu through a pendrive, i wish to use the minimal iso 9mb?
<duffydack> pull the plig :)
<duffydack> plug*
<onetinsoldier> pikario: you mean hibernate or suspend or something like that?
<micky> pikario " shutdown -f -h now "
<n8tuser> pikario -> certainly the O F F swtich can do that
<Pirate_Hunter> :Lp[]
<n8tuser> pikario -> but not wise
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: when you say 'done'. what do you mean exactly?
<pikario> O F F switch?
<sinbox> pikario, or just pulled the plug off
<n8tuser> pikario -> yes, the other side is marked  O N
<pub> is it possible to make a macro that points and clicks over a certain time period
<duffydack> Pirate_Hunter: isnt there some info on ubuntu.com or the wiki
<funnydude> is using the ubuntu on the desktop the same as the server?
<mwilson_> any ideas on hue shifting when I open videos?  hue shift is only within the video overlay.
<pikario> sinbox: would that shut down ubuntu though?
<n8tuser> pikario -> not a wise idea, as minimum you need to sync
<pikario> i know, but i only use it in case of emergencies for work
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier - nm lol I went back to your message and you said that once I finished off the steps that it would recreate .xconfig for me. lol
<duffydack> erm, only thing i know thats different is the kernel is the -server kernel and theres no gui... other than that, i just did sudo tasksel and setup apache/php/sql
 * sinbox wonders what sort of emergencies pikario is talking about
<Scutum> Hi im wondering how to make my mouse work on the forward and back buttons
<cubevanbaby> hi sinbox
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok. get to it now
<Scutum> Hi im wondering how to make my mouse work on the forward and back buttons?
<Draco1> evening, I'm new there and I'm looking for help
<cubevanbaby> (is ilmob)
<n8tuser> pikario -> what scenario of emergency are you referring to?
<duffydack> other than that, ive got a vidiscript site working :)  (youtube clone to you)
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ahh! i see
<Ward1983> anyone using trixbox?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: just make sure you rename the .xsession file
<pikario> sinbox: i work with sensitive data
<sinbox> hi cubevanbaby
<mwilson_> has anybodyincluded the X-Fi drivers, updated, in their distro?  Just curious.  Working here but would like some of the other features it has.
<pikario> would pulling the plug of the computer shut down ubuntu immediately?
<Draco1> is there anyone there so kind to dedicate me 10 minutes?
<AMDMutant> Draco1: there? where?
<sinbox> pikario: it would shut down the whole computer immediately
<pikario> or would it just start discharging the battery?
<CaMason> Xorg is constanly using >30% CPU on my asus Eee (1.6ghz Atom)... Any ideas on how to find out what's causing that?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: then start at step #3 and ignore steps 5, 6, & 7
<duffydack> pikario: why would you want to end the OS that quick
<guntbert> !ask | Draco1
<ubottu> Draco1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> pikario ->  if you were spying on someone, that will not hide your tracks
<duffydack> pikario: its not advisable in any OS....
<mwilson_> pikario: It wouldn't shut it down..   it'd freeze every action in it's tracks including disk writes..   so, possible bad data.  Not a suggested action.
<Igramul> How can I install man-pages for standard C library functions (i.e. open or printf)?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier ok cool. so do I just boot up normally or do I need to do all that in recovery?
<msch> Igramul: apt-get install manpages-dev I think
<pikario> i'm sure just unplugging the computer would be the fastest way to shut down the computer
<sinbox> if you told us what sort of "emergency" you are talking about pikario  we might have some better suggestions rather than something which could totally mess up your machine
<pikario> but unfortunately i have a laptop and unplugging the computer would just discharge the battery
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: do this by booting up normally, or trying to anyway
<eblume> Hi - how can I tell which ATI drivers I have installed? How can I update them?
<cubevanbaby> cool XD
<seishi> I use a 200gb hd, ubuntu 8.10 in a 8gb partition... and the rest for data. i wonder if can increase my system performace by using a pen drive to hold the O.S. instalation. Any tips ? I used 2 hard disk, one for system and other for data, but I lost one and noticed the performace loss in access to files when i use 1 hd only.
<duffydack> quickest way to do it safely would be to assign the power button as Shutdown in power management options
<n8tuser> pikario ->  are you spying on someone?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> pikario,  onmost machines you press/hold the power button for a few secs = it powers off  idmeiatly
<duffydack> as opposed to clicking stuff...i mean
<Igramul> msch, that worked, thanks.
<coco> Hello
<pikario> n8tuser: i might be, but that also might be my job
<AMDMutant> pikario: press power button for 1 hours
<pikario> n8tuser: but that's irrelevant
<pikario> anyway, i'm off
<pikario> thanks, bye
<cubevanbaby> oh man
<cubevanbaby> still broken
<duffydack> eblume: fglrxinfo
<Draco1> ok, well, I just installed ubuntu, but I didn't install the bootloader.
<Draco1> what I wanted to do is to boot it without the bootloader ( that apparently isn't possible ), what I need now is to know if I can - like - install the bootloader on my third HD ( where ubuntu is ) instead of the MBR of my primary hd, letting bios settings handle whitch hd to boot from.    Is that possible?
<onetinsoldier> Igramul: here's what id did to find the printf man page that's already installed on my system...  locate printf | grep man  -->  /usr/share/man/man1/printf.1.gz    dpkg -S /usr/share/man/man1/printf.1.gz  --> coreutils: /usr/share/man/man1/printf.1.gz
<n8tuser> as soon as pikario i will tell the sekwet
<duffydack> eblume: depends how you installed em
<lukasz_> brb
<funnydude> ive install ubuntu in Vmware but the CD icon is showing up on the desktop, im assuming the OS is running from the iso (live CD)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Draco1,  yes its possible. and works very well on my machines. I keep grub boot loader on every hd :)
<funnydude> how do i do a full install on vmware?
 * cubevanbaby throws laptop out of her window and watches it smash into 348978923 pieces on the sidewalk below
<eblume> duffydack, I didn't install them. They were there already after installation.
<onetinsoldier> Igramul: you can also use a package/utility named 'apt-file'  -->  sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<Dr_Willis_AAO> funnydude,  make a  virtual hd for vmware, install to it.. re boot the vm , and tell it to not mount the iso file/cd/
<Schuenemann> cubevanbaby, I would take it from you
<eblume> duffydack, fglrxinfo said that I have 2.1.8087 installed. Is that the most up-to-date?
<duffydack> eblume: what, the 3d ati drivers?  doubtful
<Draco1> ok, can you explain it to me in private? this channel is too chaotic for my tastes :S
<duffydack> well, ive never heard of that before
<funnydude> how do you do that?
<AMDMutant> cubevanbaby: why 348978923 pieces ?
<gocrazynow> on ubuntu i unchecked mysql in order to start it manually, should i uncheck mysql-ndb and mysql-ndb-gm in the services?
<cubevanbaby> Schuenemann :P no waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I'm gonna get this working even if it kills me it's way too sweet a pice of hardware. so teeny tiny
<eblume> duffydack, What can I say? I installed Ubuntu, went to "Hardware Drivers", clicked on ATI, clicked "enable"
<n8tuser> actually there if one is good at mapping a keystroke to a key combo,  i have the answer pikario
<eblume> and then that was that.
<Draco1> or maybe link to the right procedure
<duffydack> you have to tell it to use em cuz they are proprietary
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Draco1,  you  basically follow the !fixgrub guide and instgall to the otehr hds
<cubevanbaby> AMDMutant no reason I just like mashing the number pad
<duffydack> gocrazynow: just mysql is enuff
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier sadly didn't work :(
<sinbox> cubevanbaby, were you ilmob?
<duffydack> eblume: yeah thats what i mean... you installed em, they werent there before hand
<cubevanbaby> sinbox yeah lol
<Schuenemann> cubevanbaby, =]
<eblume> duffydack, Ok. How can I make sure they are up to date?
<duffydack> eblume: they dont get updated very often, if at all...dont worry about it
<cubevanbaby> Schuenemann it's a vaio - pcg c1vp soooo tiny!!
<joejc> is it easy to move home folder from ubuntu to to sabayon when installing sabayon?
<duffydack> keeping the system upto date should include those too
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok.. i don't know what you've done to breakit exactly then i guess. what happened when you did   Ctrl+Alt+F1  ..? you have to tell me these kinds of things rather than just say it's still broken or doesn't work
<onetinsoldier> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gocrazynow> duffudack: i'm new on linux, and don't know what the this services is. is it ok to uninstall it? will my database run normally without it?
<duffydack> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Draco1> Dr_Willis_AAO, I already read that page I think, and I can't figure out exactly what procedure to use, of all the one listed ...
<eblume> duffydack, I'm trying to get World of Warcraft installed using wine, and the How-To I'm working on now says that to fix the graphics issue I might be seeing now I need to update or re-install my graphics drivers
<eldok> Anyone here that could unban me from openSuse?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier sorry lol hitting ctrl+alt+f1 didn't work in recovery so I hit exit and booted normally
<duffydack> untick mysql service and it wont start at bootup.. the other mysql services wont start either
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, and?
<cubevanbaby> OHH wait
<cubevanbaby> hold on I fail
<duffydack> if you need mysql all the time then leave it.. else just sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start      when you need
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier well when I tried to log in it kept looping
<cubevanbaby> screen goes blak and then back to the login screen
<kabny> It seems impossible to get wireless working with Ubuntu fro me. DOES THE ISO_IMAGE COME WITH NDISWRAPPER?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: as i said.. start at Step #3
<mwilson_> ah, kabny, nope.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Draco1,  basicially you  install grub, to the other hd.. nothing real fancy.  GRUB is worth reading the homdpage/docs/guides to learn excatly how grub works in case it breaks.  the command would be somthing like   'sudo grub-install /dev/sd##'  I think
<joejc> does sabayon autimaticly move home folder from ubuntu?
<mwilson_> I had to do that for my laptop.  Works well, but I don't recall where I downloaded it.
<lukasz> Could someone please enable my account Lukasz Tarkowski
<duffydack> eblume: i dont know about games in WINe
<Dr_Willis_AAO> joejc,  perhaps ask the Sabayon Channel?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: step #3 is NOT logging in
<lukasz> On Ubuntu forums
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier yeah I just clued in when I was at the login screen hitting crtl+alt+f1 worked and i was like oh crap that's what he meant
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: rofl
<eblume> duffydack, Do you know about re-installing graphics drivers? Thanks for your help, btw.
<cubevanbaby> hence the oops I fail hold on lol
<cubevanbaby> lol I know I knoq sometimes I'm a teeny bit slow on the uptake LOL
<zaphands> hello all! I'm having problems using the nvidia installer. I use a custom kernel. I get the vague message: "If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure you have configured kernel sources matching kernel ...". Can anyone help?
<duffydack> eblume: but you have the latest "ubuntu" ati drivers... if you need newer you need to follow some guide somewhere to install the ones from ATI website.... ive never had any luck with em myself, never booted to a GUI, always dropped to shell..cant be bothered to waste time on em myself
<erUSUL> zaphands: if you compiled your own kernel you need the build directory around
<eblume> Okey doke, thanks.
<Draco1> Dr_Willis_AAO, thanks, I will try it.
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> su  madre
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<nowy> holaa....alguien tiene problemas para conectar y ver ciertas web estos dias con firefox/ubuntu 8.10 desde españa????
<erUSUL> !es | nowy
<ubottu> nowy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xjkx> my second network interface card isnt listed in ifconfig, what do i do ?
<duffydack> for games, id just boot to my XP install.. its faster and less bullshat
<zaphands> erUSUL: What's the build directory? /usr/src/linux?
<onetinsoldier> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> zaphands: yep the source directory
<duffydack> aTI drivers aint nowhere near as fast in linux.. I need all the frames/sec i can get on my old 3gig p4/9800
<cubevanbaby> -_-' LOL ok I see what this did it's like I'm in the terminal without the gui *dies laughing* ok
<zaphands> erUSUL: I have it. The symlinks in /lib/modules/linux are also ok. But I still get this message.
<onetinsoldier> duffydack: are you using the 8.12's?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: yep... hehe
<erUSUL> zaphands: well then i dunno "works for me" i also use custom kernel + nvidia*.run
<Ken-ken> hi
<Ken-ken> aoda
<kabny> Im using Vista and accoring to
<duffydack> the only game i even play is UT2004, and even tho its got a native linux version, its just not acceptable to me, ive been playin it for so long im used to it running a certain speed.... as for the tearing issue, thats another thing that grips my shit
<Ken-ken> ahh
<Ken-ken> okey
<NotSure> how can I get my computer to recognize my dvd drive?
<Ken-ken> what this is ?
<zaphands> erUSUL: I downloaded the kernel from www.kernel.org. Do I need any additional special package?
<jussi01> !ohmy | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Dr_Willis_AAO> !kernel | zaphands
<ubottu> zaphands: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<duffydack> whatever is in the ubuntu repos
<erUSUL> zaphands: no that i know of
<chad> can anyone help! I'm having a few problems with avant and have a few other questions.
<Ken-ken> help
<duffydack> sorry :)
<Ken-ken> whats this is?
<kabny> Im using Vista and according to Wikipedia ndiswrapper isn't available for Vista-drivers. Does thta mean it could still work or does i mean I should download a XP-driver for my wireless card and then use ndiswrapper and with that on Ubuntu?
<lukasz> brb
<Ken-ken> ahh
<Ken-ken> okey
<zaphands> erUSUL:  Thanks for the help.
<NotSure> how can I get my computer to recognize my dvd drive?
<Ken-ken> pueden ablar español?
<erUSUL> zaphands: no problem
<erUSUL> !es | Ken-ken
<ubottu> Ken-ken: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onetinsoldier> !es | Ken-ken
<Ken-ken> hhaha
<duffydack> it took me SO long to get videos to stop tearing... had to add some Overlay options to xorg
<Ken-ken> but  talk english
<kabny> Im using Vista and according to Wikipedia ndiswrapper isn't available for Vista-drivers. Does thta mean it could still work or does i mean I should download a XP-driver for my wireless card and then use ndiswrapper and with that on Ubuntu?
<Ken-ken> jojojo
<gkd720> bazhang: I read the link provided for vnc, and it sounded like vino_server, which is already running, should be good enough to make my Hardy machine able to be vnc-ed to. I used a vnc viewer on a Windows machine with my hostname, using :0 and :1, but I get a 'connection refused'. I now see from the link writeup that there is a bug with vino and Hardy, allowing only IPv6 connections, so should this work?
<Ken-ken> but....
<Ken-ken> what this is ?
<dave_> Anyone there?
<duffydack> Whenever i have the choice of a new laptop again, i`ll be stayin away from ATI crap
<Pirate_Hunter> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis_AAO> gkd720,  thats odd.. i vnc to my  linux box with ultravnc and vino all the time
<erUSUL> Ken-ken: see topic; btw is "What is this?"
<duffydack> rant over
<NotSure> Can someone help me.......      how can I get my computer to recognize my dvd drive?
<Ken-ken> Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" Minimal CD 8.4MB
<Ken-ken> ohh
<Ken-ken> yeah
<Ken-ken> thanks
<Ken-ken> erUSUL
<gkd720> ﻿Dr_Willis_AAO: Well, I'm using 'realvnc' if that matters?
<diablillo> hola
<diablillo> alguna española por aqui?
<erUSUL> !es | diablillo
<ubottu> diablillo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<diablillo> ok
<diablillo> any spanish women?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> diablillo,  if we all say NO would you get the hint?
<diablillo> i see Dr
<duffydack> #ubuntu, great place to pick up chicks
<kabny> clojurebot : contrib?
<diablillo> It?s my first time in this chat
<NotSure> Dr_Willis_AAO can you help me??      how can I get my computer to recognize my dvd drive?
<duffydack> you like your ladies "open" too then
<cubevanbaby> wow trolls really are everywhere
<jussi01> duffydack: please keep it family friendly
<duffydack> lol , that was weak, sorry
<Dr_Willis_AAO> NotSure,   ayou need to be a bot more clear i guess.. try mounting the drive manually for a test..
<jussi01> duffydack: and on topic ;)
<NotSure> Dr_Willis_AAo  thanks, thats a start... how do I mount it???
<Dr_Willis_AAO> NotSure,  time to learn some linux basics I gues...
<Dr_Willis_AAO> !mount | NotSure
<ubottu> NotSure: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<duffydack> NotSure: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid   the holy grail
<Dr_Willis_AAO> NotSure,  'mount' command is what you will be using
<rmn> i can't get luksFormat with --batch-mode to recognise a keyfile.  syntax suggestions?
<chad> anyone help me? I'm having a few issues./
<onetinsoldier> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duffydack> if you cant find something in the intrepid one, go back to hardy and gutsy, they dont repeat stuff , usually
<cubevanbaby> ohhh xdm is kde
 * cubevanbaby tries again
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, you're using xdm?
<cubevanbaby> yup
<cubevanbaby> tried gdm but it didn't work cause that's gnome right? I just tried xdm *crosses fingers and toes*
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: yes, gdm is gnome
<Org-Mode> isnt xdm xubuntu?
<duffydack> guessing xdm is xfce
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: if you're a kde user, you might want to install kdm  --> sudo apt-get install kdm
<m0niker> ?
<AMDMutant> that's just poker face
<Dr_Willis_AAO> err.. xdm last i looked was the OLD ORIGINAL  login manager.. xfce
<Dr_Willis_AAO> not xfce  specific
<cubevanbaby> :( kdm didn't work either still getting the black screen and back to login after i shutdown kdm
<cubevanbaby> was there something else i needed to do that I'm missing?
<duffydack> sounds like you need a reinstall
<onetinsoldier> xdm, kdm, gdm... most display managers will work fine for other environments, so it's not really much of an issue which one you have installed
<cubevanbaby> duffydack I'm using xubuntu
<duffydack> i know linux people hate that word..  but sometimes things are too messy
<cubevanbaby> kdm it didn't find
<sinbox> what is the problem today cubevanbaby ?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> i had issues ages ago with ATI video  and logout hanging,  I had to tell the kdm/gdm servers to always-restart the X server option in their configs.
<onetinsoldier> Also, for display managers, you can have more than one installed and control which one you are actually using through a command similiar to this -->  update-alternatives --config x-display-manager
<lukasz> How can I fix my terminal
<lukasz> None commands work
<sinan> how can i make Intrepid autologin ?
<scensis> join #Ultimateedition
<scensis> ops
<Dr_Willis_AAO> sinan,  gdm and kdm both have those options
<cubevanbaby> lol sinbox I removed /usr/bin/icewm from my .xconfig file
<sinan> Dr_Willis_AAO: how to enable them?
<sinbox> check your path lukasz
<sinan> Dr_Willis_AAO: I am using gdm.
<lukasz> This shows  >
<Dr_Willis_AAO> sinan,  their config tools have a tab for that.
<lukasz> How can I fix that?
<sinan> Dr_Willis_AAO: let me check, thanks.
<sinbox> ah, so you were going for windowmaker then cubevanbaby ?
<nowy> :( i had many problems for acces to some webs..:(
<nowy> any web for see in 'realtime' healthy of hole internet?
<BobPenguin> Hello. I did risize t2o linux OSs partitions and when I rebooted GRUB was not able to boot either linux. I guess I whould have had to resintall GRUB after I resized partitions. Now I do have access to a windows partion on that box but no CD. Is there any simple guide to install GRUB from windows? Is there some command on GRUB that will make it search adn detect partitions, so I do not have to reinstall it?
<lukasz> How can I check my path?
<onetinsoldier> lukasz: what happens to that prompt if you prss Ctrl+c on your keyboard?
<onetinsoldier> press*
<Flannel> lukasz: echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis_AAO> lukasz,  echo $PATH
<lukasz> ok
<radu> hi all
<Dr_Willis_AAO> bash b asics
<cubevanbaby> sinbox sorry you list me. i'm just trying to get back to that file either delete it and create a new one or just edit the existing
<radu> hello
<lukasz> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<radu> radu here
<alfdavid> hello
<radu> how are you
<radu> ?
<radu> :)
<lukasz> None of commands work :(
<onetinsoldier> lukasz: press ctrl+c
<bigshot> hello my inbuilt microphone is not working --  i am testing it with Skype -- i tried adding "option snd-intel-sound = vaio" in alsa-base, tried various configuration in skype but no dice -- can anybody help me out here?
<lukasz> They still don't work
<bigshot> I am using sony vaio laptop
<BobPenguin> Radu, I thik you're suppossed to just ask your ubuntu questions here, not chat
<AMDMutant> !welcome|radu
<ubottu> radu: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sinbox> wasn't there a recent xconfig.back (or something) in the same folder cubevanbaby ?
<radu> I get it !
<kerm|t> how can i highlight a PDF?
<Flannel> radu: If you're looking to chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic where you're welcome to chat in
<radu> How can i free space on hdd
<radu> using XUBUNTU
<Dr_Willis_AAO> radu,  err.. delete stuff you dont need?
<radu> and make it run faster
<radu> ?
<radu> :)
<lukasz> one command worked :D
<BobPenguin> Radu, I thik you're suppossed to just ask your ubuntu questions here, not chat
<BobPenguin> Hello. I did risize t2o linux OSs partitions and when I rebooted GRUB was not able to boot either linux. I guess I whould have had to resintall GRUB after I resized partitions. Now I do have access to a windows partion on that box but no CD. Is there any simple guide to install GRUB from windows? Is there some command on GRUB that will make it search adn detect partitions, so I do not have to reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> radu,   disalb eeuecandy and other stuff you dont need.. which proberly is not much you can do
<onetinsoldier> lukasz: what worked?
<mgjs> ,
<Gast219> nabend
<Flannel> !grub | BobPenguin, first link
<ubottu> BobPenguin, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BobPenguin> thanks flannel and ubottu1
<duffydack> radu:  check services and disable what you dont need...which isnt many, for me... also look in Sessions..lots of gunk in there.. ubuntu is becoming more like MS
<cubevanbaby> sorry onetinsoldier I'm a bit lost now. I tried   invoke-rc.d gdm stop  and   invoke-rc.d xdm stop    invoke-rc.d kde stop returned unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/kde not found when I went back to my login screen and try to log in normally  I get my black screen and it returns to the login. am I missing a step somewhere? or possibly should I be doing something else at this point?
<cubevanbaby> sinbox dunno I wasn't able to boot the gui at all see above
<Schuenemann> I'm rebuilding a kernel, what command should I issue to create the initrd?
<radu> Ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: have you don't step #8 yet?
<sinbox> can you get into the tty though or have you tried selecting a different session cubevanbaby ?
<radu> but wich distribution to use that works best on p4 and 640 MB ram
<radu> ?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: have you done step #8 using 'xdm' yet?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> radu,  some uber-micro one...
<Dr_Willis_AAO> puppy linux, feather linux, dsl, or tinycore
<onetinsoldier> lukasz: what worked?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> radu,  ubuntu + jwm and rox-filer maybe faster then  xfce also
<lukasz> I was able to save my webcam
<BobPenguin> radu, I guess xubuntu might be just fine, but if not I recommend puppy linux. It's just amazing stuff
<sinbox> radu I use ubuntu 8.04 on a p3 with 384Mb of ram, with fluxbox as frontend wr=orks a treat
<faisal_d> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04, and I just used system monitor to check my free HDD space... there is a 5 GB difference between the free and available.. any ideas why?
<lukasz> I finally got it back
<lukasz> No reformatting need it
<Dr_Willis_AAO> faisal_d,  5% is reserved for emergancies
<faisal_d> ﻿Dr_Willis_AAO: oh.. didn't know that
<SexyMarty> Is there a way to rename my mounted drives and partitions?  I'd like something a little more uniform and less ambiguous than "Hard Drive" and "160 gb medium"
<duffydack> tune2fs -m 0
<Schuenemann> mkinitrd /init-rd-2.6.24.img 2.6.24    <-- is this correct?
<lukasz> where can I get video for linux?
<radu> So , on 60 Gb HDD ; P4 at 2,27 GHz and 640 Mb RAM i shoul use puppy , feather , dsl or tinycore ?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> SexyMarty,  if they are3  vfat/ntfs filesystems give them a proper label .  and it should use that instead
<duffydack> faisal_d: sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hda1 or whatever
<Org-Mode> BobPenguin: can puppy linux be installed permenatly to hdd? The only options i seen for it was it loaded into ram or something like a livecd, i'd like to use it for more permenant situations
<Dr_Willis_AAO> radu,  try them alln - or use some very minimal desktop and ubuntu
<faisal_d> ﻿duffydack: thanx mate
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Org-Mode,  it can do a HD i nstall
<SexyMarty> Dr_Willis_AAO, where would I do that?
<duffydack> faisal_d: ive always failed to see the point of the 5% reservation of ext3..
<Dr_Willis_AAO> SexyMarty,  I do it under windows.. :)
<Org-Mode> ok
<duffydack> guess ive never had an "emergency"
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier when i do step 8 it outputs a bunch of stuff looks like a list of commands like force, try anyways  etc. i try typing sudo invoke-rc.d force and it says I'm missing a parameter :-/ sorry I missed stp 8 before -_-
<SexyMarty> I was afraid you'd say that :P
<Dr_Willis_AAO> duffydack,  room for lost+found if the HD is very very full and has to be fsck;d and finds bad stuf
<faisal_d> duffydack: is it like for restore points? what goes into those 5%?
<drakesoft> Hello, everybody
<BobPenguin> yes it can. Boot from the cd , the press the install ison on the desktop, then choose universal installe
<BobPenguin> Org-Mode yes it can. Boot from the cd , the press the install ison on the desktop, then choose universal installer
<lukasz> Anyone know where I can get video for linux?
<Ashfire908> Hi, I need help. Every time when I try to change settings for an email account in Evolution, when I closed the settings window, evolution crashes.
<duffydack> i make sure it wont get full..
<CyberGabber> SexyMarty: Check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212585
<cubevanbaby> OH OH sorry
<Org-Mode> BobPenguin: ok ty
<duffydack> its supposed to be for root access, running progs for recovery etc, and as willis says, lost n found..i guess
 * cubevanbaby facepalms let me try one more thing
<Pirate_Hunter> hi back wondering if there is an option to insatll ubuntu on a pen drive but boot it as FDD it is for an old toshiba satelite
<duffydack> for me, in the real world its not needed...
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I akways set my reserved space to be like 1%
<duffydack> set it to 1% or something then.. i
<Lasivian> is there any program under Ubuntu to capture/record streaming media?
<duffydack> depends how big your / is set to.
<sinbox> Pirate_Hunter, if your old satellite suports booting from USB device I guess yes
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Lasivian,  yes.  streamripper, tunafish,  I think. and some others... check the package maanger
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: you''l want to astebin this stuff. first do  -->  apt-get install gpm pastebinit
<onetinsoldier> pastebin*
<Lasivian> Dr_Willis_AAO: thanks
<adrian_> hay
<Pirate_Hunter> sinbox: it doesnt support usb but as other booting methods like FDD, network lan which is not an option
<faisal_d> duffydack, I have a 10G partition for /, and another 100G partition for /home... and those 5 missing from /home are annoying me
<duffydack> faisal_d: what mount point is it anyway ?
<adrian_> j hawe problem for ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: you'll want to pastebin this stuff. first do  -->  apt-get install gpm pastebinit
<lukasz> Anyone know where I can get my hand of v4l
<lukasz> ?
<crashsystems> I'm thinking of buying an Ubuntu book for an absolute noob switching from Vista, who needs to learn the basics. Any recommendations?
<duffydack> ah.. well,   set to 0
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier ok hold on
<joshp> theres a ubuntu book at the library
<crashsystems> what version does it cover?
<faisal_d> duffydack: yeah I was thinking that... don't need much there
<duffydack> the chances it being full and errored to hell, well.. if it were me i`d set to 0
<joshp> gutsy
<adrian_> a hawe instal bearshare on ubuntu
<SexyMarty> Thanks Cybergabber
<AMDMutant> crashsystems: debian-reference
<adrian_> bearshare is apikacion windos
<sinbox> you'd have to look into FDD to start USB device disks then Pirate_Hunter and boot it via this, not sure it is actually possible though, I gave up when confronted to that :)
<donaldo> How to run the surround sound on a toshiba x205-s9800 chip alc268?
<crashsystems> debian-reference?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier I can't connect to the internet dunno how I'll pastebin.
<duffydack> dont come here lookin for me when it all goes ****
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: oh darn
<AMDMutant> crashsystems: sudo apt-get install debian-reference
<cubevanbaby> yeah
<Dr_Willis_AAO> faisal_d,  note that changin g the reserved spoace will NOT show up untill you reboot i belive...
<crashsystems> At most this guy will install the occasional deb, or something from add/remove applications. He really just needs to learn how to use the default apps.
<adrian_> kurwa gada tu ktos po polsku
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: hard tohelp with this kind of thing if i can't see what's happening
<faisal_d> ﻿Dr_Willis_AAO: kk.. thanx
<duffydack> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/whatever will show its reserved space
<Schuenemann> !info mkinitrd
<ubottu> Package mkinitrd does not exist in intrepid
<duffydack> among other things
<guntbert> !pl | adrian_
<ubottu> adrian_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<faisal_d> this will help me for now... I guess I should invest in some more storage, probably an external HDD or something
<bobo> helo when can find chanel french please ?
<lukasz> hmm
<adrian_> thanks
<guntbert> !fr | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lukasz> !v4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l
<lukasz> hmm
<lukasz> !video4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video4linux
<lukasz> ! search v4l
<ubottu> Found:
<Dr_Willis_AAO> !find v4l
<ubottu> Found: libpt-1.10.10-plugins-v4l, libpt-1.10.10-plugins-v4l2, libv4l-0, libv4l-dev, xserver-xorg-video-v4l (and 7 others)
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: reboot and try again. iwill give it to you blow by blow
<guntbert> !fishing | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lukasz> ok
<duffydack> curiousity, a 100g home, what do you have there?  ihad a 160gig external and its JFS...ext3 is too slow at working with 10-20gig files (virtualbox)..and lots of small files too..
<Schuenemann> what package do I need for mkinitrd?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier when I'm at step 8 when I type sudo invoke-rc.d it gives me a list of options and it's discription quiet, force, try anyway, disclose-deny, query, nofallback, help
<cubevanbaby> ]i think i'm missing something from the sudo invoke-rc.d command
<Draco_> hi, I'm back! I'm still trying to install grub, but the "find etc." command returns me and Error15, I tryed both versions of the line wrote in the faq
<faisal_d> duffydack: lots of anime :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Schuenemann,  i though it was installed by default. try the oc,mmand in a terminal  see if ut suggests a package
<Schuenemann> Dr_Willis_AAO, nope. Just command not found
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier will do just got your message
<alexvd> hello when I upgraded to 8.10 under wireless I can no longer reach servers on my local network. Reaching the internet works fine.   The physical wired connection works but wireless does not.  I am using static addresses.  Anyone have any ideas?
<duffydack> ext3 is good in ubuntu, but , like deleting a 20gig file takes a while compared to 0sec in JFS.. im just fussy
<faisal_d> JFS?
<Schuenemann> Dr_Willis_AAO, I'm using hardy
<faisal_d> I used to use ReiserFS... up until all the debacle that happened
<lukasz> How can I search apt?
<faisal_d> I wonder if the project is still alive
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: just ell me when you have rebooted
<faisal_d> lukasz: apt-cache search package_name
<lukasz> thnx
<Strife89> Okay, minor issue here. I installed Ubuntu with Wubi, rebooted manually, let Ubuntu set itself up, rebooted back into Ubuntu (no issues, just testing), rebooted into Windows, uninstalled Wubi with "Programs and Features" (the Vista name for Add/Remove Programs), and rebooted. Ubuntu is still on the boot menu. Any way to remove it?
<duffydack> uses less cpu, and is best of both worlds for large/small files
<nehalem-> Hi, why is not there the file /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<duffydack> XFS is supposed to be better for large and with some tweaks ok for small too, but im used to JFS.. it`ll do me nicely
<denny> Strife89: what boot menu is this, the Windows one?
<biomass> Strife89: is it the windows boot menu you are referring too ?
<Strife89> denny: Yes.
<Strife89> biomass: Yes. :)
<denny> biomass: does that still use boot.dat or whatever it's called?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier k k rebooted lol
<Strife89> denny: As far as I'm aware. That file is mentioned in msconfig.exe.
<Strife89> Be right back.
<Draco_> all right, never mind,  good night and thanks anyway
<alexvd> Hi having an issue with wireless on 8.10 where I cannot browse other computers on the local network.  Can anyone help
<amrik> hi which has better linux support? nvidia or ati
<__MAV> Hello guys
<SanitariuM2> Getting a segmentation fault when trying to initialize aticonfig for the first time (aticonfig --initial)... my xorg.conf is generic atm with "Configured Device"/etc... can't enable compiz... tried removing/reinstalling the associated fglrx packages to no avail...
<denny> Strife89: open boot.ini in wordpad and see if it looks self-explanatory
<__MAV> How can I run shell access forom init sript
<denny> I haven't done this since NT4, but back then it was really simple to change that file
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok,, not Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login... tel me when you;ve done that
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok,, now Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login... tel me when you;ve done that
<cubevanbaby> yup
<cubevanbaby> done
<onetinsoldier> ok
<biomass> denny: no boot.ini seems to be gone from vista, you need to use bcdedit I believe
<__MAV> I have unpacked initrd.img
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: now  sudo -i   and login
<__MAV> and now what to repack it so it will just boot to bash
<portablejim> I am finding that apt-cacher-ng is really slow. is there some apache setting to make it go faster?
<Schuenemann> What package do I need to get mkinitrd?
<denny> biomass: ah.  That sounds less simple  :)
<__MAV> or maybe sh
<__MAV> or busybox
<biomass> denny: hehe, well it's probably a bit safer too
<restartme> ﻿Hello :)
<faisal_d> ﻿amrik: from my personal experience, nvidia... but ATI should be getting better drivers soon, after they opened up theri specification
<restartme> ﻿How can i run root shell or whatever it is... To Do sh '/home/martynas/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run'
<BobPenguin> Is there a way I can copy the GRUB config file to an USB while being in WIN)(?
<tet3> Hey - trying to set up laptop for dual boot. Shrank Vista partition ok, but "Guided - use the largest continuous free space" is showing Ubuntu as 100% of disk. So, need to manuaklly create partition. Should I use primary or logical, and what file system?
<BobPenguin> Is there a way I can copy the GRUB config file to an USB while being in WIN98?
<duffydack> restartme: sudo su
<faisal_d> ﻿tet3: logical and ext3
<amrik> faisal_d, oh ok. i've owned an nvidia card for a while and the linux support was decent. i am deciding between the 4850 and the 9800 gtx+ right now and the price and performance for both cards is roughly the same. looks like linux support is the deciding factor :)
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier when I go to ctrl+alt+f1 i get my user name login: do i simply type sudo -i login here??
<SanitariuM2> Getting a segmentation fault when trying to initialize aticonfig for the first time (aticonfig --initial)... my xorg.conf is generic atm with "Configured Device"/etc... can't enable compiz... tried removing/reinstalling the associated fglrx packages to no avail...
<denny> Strife89: http://www.jimmah.com/vista/content.aspx?id=15 (and linked pages) probably has the info you need
<duffydack> restartme: sorry i meant sudo whatever
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: type in just --> sudo -i
<tet3> thx, faisal_d
<sinbox> restartme, just type sudo in front of your line
<biomass> Strife89: so, look into bdcedit - that should be able to do it
<biomass> Strife89: eh, bcdedit
<faisal_d> amrik: I hear that... I changed my mind away from many advanced cards for fear they won't work quite well with linux
<faisal_d> but that's changing now... ati is big on going open source, and nvidia has decent support
<amrik> faisal_d, i know but i would liek to play games also; thats why i have a dualboot still
<__MAV> what is maybe_break in init script ?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier ok now do I hit enter?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: after you type that command, login to your root user by entering your password
<__MAV> how can I break on a certain stage of init
<__MAV> ?
<faisal_d> amrik: maybe you want to look into cedega
<lvr> how do i find out which video card driver interpid is using?
<restartme> Hello :)
<restartme> How can i run root shell or whatever it is... To Do sh '/home/martynas/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run\
<restartme> Terminal says... That i need to run this from somewhere in shell...
<restartme> I dont know how to boot shell, just tryed to press [ESC] when booting and select command line. But SH does'nt work :(
<restartme> I have just installed ubuntu, and it's pissed me off so please
<FloodBot1> restartme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier I tried entering sudo -i then in password my password and I get login incorrect
<md22> hi all
<duffydack> not mav from isoservers is it
<[a]D> how is ubuntu with radeon cards?
<SanitariuM2> Usually good, [a]D
<SanitariuM2> Unless you ahve my error which one one is answering
<SanitariuM2> Getting a segmentation fault when trying to initialize aticonfig for the first time (aticonfig --initial)... my xorg.conf is generic atm with "Configured Device"/etc... can't enable compiz... tried removing/reinstalling the associated fglrx packages to no avail...
<__MAV> restartme: jsut install UBUNTU native driver
<[a]D> with all the desktop effects enabled?
<restartme> Yeah right
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: type in -->  sudo -i   ...then press Enter. then enter in your password
<__MAV> bacuse it works best
<SanitariuM2> [a]D, usually, yes... see my error above, first time I've encountered it
<Strife89> Someone said to use bcdedit?
<md22> whats the good size to size for the  swap partition for a system that has 4GB that will be running postgresql ,mysql and apache for development purposes ?
<restartme> Only 800x600
<md22> *4GB ram
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier i did exactly that it returns login incorrect
<restartme> :(
<__MAV> NVIDIA driver corrupts X-server config
<rahduke> I am so sick of Ubuntu, why doesnt this stupid thing work right, I've configured samba 6000 different ways and it still doesnt work right. Why don't my samba shares show up on my Ubuntu to Ubuntu setup? The shares show up fine through XBMC or Boxee or Mythtv but not in Places>network
<SanitariuM2> md22 : Most people suggest to use about 150% the size of your physical RAM for swap
<__MAV> so just leave it as-is
<simon_b> hi all!
<restartme> Yra
<restartme> Yeah right, i will live it as-is
<restartme> ..
<rahduke> They will show up eventually if i first launch XBMC pioint to the shares then close
<__MAV> ok
<simon_b> i just need help setting up my usb-uirt... anyone can help?
<biomass> Strife89: yes, read up on it I can't tell you much
<restartme> And live with shitty 800x600
<faisal_d> rahduke: try places -> connect to server annd choose "windows share"
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: you are able to login as your normal user... correct?
<restartme> Do you thing?
<stompr> hey, I got a funny question, anyone want to help me out?
<md22> ok thanks SanitariuM2
<__MAV> you can edit it form settings
<rahduke> faisal_d:  I have
<faisal_d> stompr: don't ask to ask.. just ask
<D3RGPS31> anyone have trouble upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<__MAV> or manually edit Xorg.conf
<rahduke> its a crap shoot sometimes it works sometuimes it doesnt
<faisal_d> rahduke: and it's still not appearing?
<Strife89> On the boot tab of msconfig.exe, Ubuntu isn't there. I want to look around a bit more before I check it again, though.
<stompr> how do I manually assign IRQs?
<Strife89> The timeout is 10 seconds. Is it normally that way?
<roca> hey guys i cant seem to get connected to the internet wired ... i can wireless and when i plug in the wire my router shows it being connected to a computer
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier I logged in using my userid and my password tried sudo -i and then my password again now I'm in root@myusername:~# is that where you wanted me to be?
<duffydack> Strife89: it wont be.. windows doesnt do the booting
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: loggin in as your normal user was no problem... correct?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ahhh! finally!
 * Strife89 hasn't used msconfig in ages.
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: yes
<rahduke> faisal_d: this is a media center I built for my father for x-mas, its hobbled together from old parts, but he is computer illeterate, so it just needs to work
<cubevanbaby> kk starting to understand how this works :)
<SexyMarty> Ok I have another question.  I have 2 ntfs drives, sdc1 and sdb1.  I want to mount them at /media/Windows and /media/Storage... what would my fstab lines look like and what mount options should I be using?
<Strife89> duffydack: Eh? What do you mean?
<duffydack> Strife89:  ubuntu boots ubuntu and passes boot to windows if requested.. windows knows nothing of linux booting
<faisal_d> rahduke: I understand what you're saying.. but I find it weird that the samba shares aren't appearing
<faisal_d> never faced that issue
<Schuenemann> What package do I need to get mkinitrd? Oh come on, someone must've needed it when rebuilding kernel
<kabny> When I input my USB-booter in Ubuntu it always boots, however I just want some other stuff on it, how do I access that?
<__MAV> What is maybe_break in init script ?
<duffydack> you were lookin for ubuntu in the msconfig?
<__MAV> how can I break the init script on a certain place
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, now. are you sure that you have renamed the .xsession file that was in your normal user's home directory?
<duffydack> the boot part... correct?
<__MAV> ?
<Strife89> duffydack: This was installed through Wubi, so I believe it uses the WIndows bootloader.
<rahduke> faisal_d: I've messed with it so many times so many different ways I've re installed ubuntu 4 times, i am really at the end of my rope
<stompr> anyone?  anyone know how to force irq assignments on bootup?
<duffydack> oh.. ok
<restartme> How to apply bigger resolution? With disabled drivers i can view 800x600, wuth enabled drivers i can see 640x480. wtf? :(
<duffydack> it is then
<restartme> what i need to do, damn :/
<minunine> how to stop postgresql running automatically? update-rc.d postgresql remove not works.. plz any help???
<lvr> how do i find out which video card driver interpid is using?
<Strife89> !resolution > restartme
<ubottu> restartme, please see my private message
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier  no I never renamed .xsession. don't know how.
<duffydack> not familiar enough with vista.. i hated everytime i used it, when fixing peoples pc`s
<cubevanbaby> er .xsession
<peaces> restartme: you sure its the right driver
<__MAV> go to system->prefetrences->resolution
<onetinsoldier> lvr: lspci -v | grep VGA
<Strife89> duffydack: Heh. I, too, am new to Vista. :)
<restartme> kk
<restartme> i willl try
<restartme> ..
<peaces> can anyone tell me why the FN keys on my laptop work after I hibernate it but not when i just boot it up?
<stompr> will I have to rebuild my kernel?
<__MAV> how can I add kwrnel paarmetes so it will break on a certain place
<faisal_d> rahduke: i'm looking into it
<Strife89> duffydack: No ideas, then?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: what is your normal user's name in ubuntu?
<__MAV> *kernel
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier ilmob
<AMDMutant> rahduke: samba share?
<lvr> onetinsoldier: the driver, not the card
<minunine> how to remove postgresql startup link?
<duffydack> what are you trying to do again ?
<duffydack> remove ubuntu ?
<Strife89> duffydack: Just put my bootloader back the way it was.
<onetinsoldier> lvr: ok, sorry.   -->  grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<duffydack> does the wubi installer have the uninstall option ?
<duffydack> never used it, sorry.. know what it does tho
<Strife89> I used Programs and Features to remove Wubi.
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, now, the next command is -->  cd /home/ilmod
<Strife89> (The equivalent of Add/Remove Progs).
<Schuenemann> What package do I need for mkinitrd?
<biomass> Strife89: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20manually%20uninstall%20Wubi?
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: sorry.. typo
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, now, the next command is -->  cd /home/ilmob
<cubevanbaby> ohhhhh onetinsoldier ok that's going to get me to the directory .xsession is in... ok!
<duffydack> and there is no boot.ini?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier no it's cool I'm starting to understand
<duffydack> showing hidden and system files?
<Strife89> biomass: That's the ticket! Thanks. :)
<fin__> здраствуйте люди незлые
<duffydack> i`ll look at that, for future reference
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, now... the next command is  -->  mv -v .xession xsession-bad
<Strife89> duffydack: No and yes, the former as far as I'm aware.
<biomass> Schuenemann: you can use apt-file to find packages
<lvr> gave me this: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so does it mean i'm on nv? thanks
<Schuenemann> biomass, I didn't find any related :/
<restartme> martynas@martynas-desktop:~$ rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<restartme> rm: cannot remove `/home/martynas/.config/monitors.xml': No such file or directory
<lvr> * using nv
<duffydack> of course, doh... the startup menu ...
<cubevanbaby> ah ha! therefore renaming .xsession ok done!
<restartme> wtf
<restartme> fuck
<FloodBot1> restartme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<restartme> pissed me off
<duffydack> forgot about that
<restartme> fucking shit
<hischild_pc> !language | restartme
<ubottu> restartme: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m1chael> i have a sprint broadband card on my laptop... my question is... if i get the sprint broadband card working over PPP in ubuntu... is it possible to share the internet connection through a router?
<stompr> apparently i can modprobe <snd_module> irq=<x>
<restartme> shu
<simon_b> usb-uirt??? someone?
<peaces> can anyone tell me why the FN keys on my laptop work after I hibernate it but not when i just boot it up, and how to fix this?
<Schuenemann> biomass, it's the last step for my kernel compilation.... sigh
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, good. now, to try and help make sure you don't do any damage as root user, let's get you out of your normal user's home directory  -->   cd    ...then simply press Enter
<stompr> where are the startup scripts for module loading located?  in slackware it was /ect/rc.d/
<stompr> lemme look
<hischild_pc> stompr, /etc/modprobe.d/ those?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier ok cool now I'm back into root@ilmob:~#
<Strife89> Well, hold up.... I don't see a way to _remove_ Ubuntu....
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, next command is...   invoke-rc.d xdm stop
<cubevanbaby> oh man that's handy to know *copies and pastes for later*
<restartme> theres is no monitors.xml
<duffydack> apart from the "file" and editing the boot.. dunno
<cubevanbaby> ahhhhh ok! doing the thing we did before
<restartme> in .xconfig
<restartme> whatt the hell is going on her e
<restartme> :/
<Diiphantom> bah im trying to bad to get shared folders to show in virtuabox 2.1
<pist0l-fish> hi all. I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and my sound is not working. From running lspci I found that my sound card had this device name:  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02). Can anyone help?
<biomass> Schuenemann: did you follow these steps ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier done! :)
<duffydack> wubi is ok, but id either install it in virtualbox or install it properly myself.. livecd to test hardware
 * cubevanbaby things begin to click
<Schuenemann> biomass, no, a different howto. I already built the kernel, just need to create the initrd now
<Easr> f
<duffydack> oh not still Diiphantom
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, for the next command, let me know if there is any problem, which i'm sure you'll do  -->  invoke-rc.d xdm start   ...if you get any complaint, let me know
<ToTo__> hi all! how can i delete the list with the last played video in totem?
<duffydack> i dunno what you are doing, but i explained what i do , and it works
<Diiphantom> lol
<D3RGPS31> ToTo__ awkward!
<Diiphantom> duffydack, im tried everything!
<Strife89> Meh, I'll just try EasyBCD.
<shovi> Waoh Wine worked on fireworks cs3
<m1chael> i have a sprint broadband card on my laptop... my question is... if i get the sprint broadband card working over PPP in ubuntu... is it possible to share the internet connection through a router?
<nbeebo> ok ive been udf ¤#¤ # trying to install ubuntu for the last 10 hours to use my new tv as the ¤/ #¤# screen im gonna try to fix it without clean install. . . . .
<guntbert> Schuenemann: maybe this relates to your question: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-i-get-mkinitrd-598163/     (#3)
<Diiphantom> you want to see pictures of my virtualmachine?
<function1> say i need a newer version of a lib than what's in the repos, but a bunch of other packages depend upon this lib in the package manager, so i can't just uninstall the older lib package.. what would be the best way to replace the lib with my own newer version, and have all the other packages be happy?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier totally worked! brilliant!!
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: w00ooties!
<duffydack> if you can see it in network places, i dont know whats wrong
<rabidweezle> alright, I just compiled a wolfenstien 3d port (wolf4sdl) in linux, anyone want the binary? you just drop it in your wolfenstien folder and make sure all the wolf files are all lower case.
<nbeebo> if ur cd drive is broke = no ubuntu for anyone new
<D3RGPS31> Under 8.10 some sites always time out and my bandwidth is throttled :/
<Diiphantom> duffydack, me neither
<duffydack> cant you right click it?
<duffydack> and map
<sinbox> ToTo__, prawn?
<guntbert> !who | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rabidweezle> if your cdrom is broke you can probly install with usb
<kabny> When I input my USB-booter in Ubuntu it always boots, however I just want some other stuff on it, how do I access that?
<restartme> yeah right
<restartme> your wiki does'nt help
<nbeebo> k noone is answering i guess this isnt any channel to get some sympathy
<Schuenemann> guntbert, I guess it was removed... I'll give that yaird a try, then. Thanks
<duffydack> goto command prompt Diiphantom
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, what was the question?
<rabidweezle> I just popped in
<askand> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!     What can I do with an error message like that? Any ideas?
<duffydack> Diiphantom:  what goes wrong when you use net use
<restartme> because isn't any files created in .config like monitors.xml
<Diiphantom> ill tell u the msg
<restartme> :/
<nbeebo> rabidweezle.. thanks... im trying to get my new tv to work with ubuntu
<restartme> :'(
<rabidweezle> ahh, what video card?
<nbeebo> ati pro x1950 i think
<restartme> any body ?
<rabidweezle> svideo?
<zoed> !svideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo
<nbeebo> hmm... cable? same as to monitor
<Ashfire908> Hi, I need help. Every time when I try to change settings for an email account in Evolution, when I closed the settings window, evolution crashes.
<kabny> where can I check if my chipset is supported or not(my wifi chipset, i have realtek RTL8187B)?
<restartme> whole linuxe's crashes
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: now that you have a good .xsession file, make a backup of it. then edit it.... put in your 'feh' command after the  #! /bin/bash (which is at the top of the file) and follow the feh command with an ampersand... like so
<restartme> on update
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: feh --bg-scale /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/paltanen.jpg &
<restartme> full
<Ashfire908> Also, how do I import a ssh key into a seahorse.
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, ooh, one of those newer tv's, umm, can you pull up the tv's resolution and rates from the website and put them into your xorg.conf?
<zoed> kabny: google "realtek RTL8187B ubuntu"
<Strife89> duffydack: I think I nailed it with EasyBCD. Fixin' to reboot and test.
<AMDMutant> Diiphantom: are you installed virtualbox guest additions?
<Diiphantom> duffydack, it says system error 53 has occured" the nerwork path was not found
<nbeebo> rabidweezle, okay
<Diiphantom> no, i dont think so, which one is that? all i installed was vb 2.1
<sinbox> so cubevanbaby now you have oit working: how hard was it to setup xdm?
<duffydack> Diiphantom: you shouldnt be able to see in network places then
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, if you can get the vertical and horizontal hertz ratings and stuff you plug that into your xorg.conf like you would with any other monitor
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: put that command after the #! /bin/bash and before any other command, before the /usr/bin/icewm-session  command or whatever the /usr/bin/session command is named
<Diiphantom> AMDMutant, which ones?
<KristopherWindso> quick question - what's the best VNC program for ubuntu? i want to controol ubuntu from windows
<morph3us> hi.. i need help, how can i get the repo of ubuntu? archive.ubuntu.org? wich is the url ?
<bjstick> TightVNC is good
<lukasz> Damn webcam is upside down :(
<AMDMutant> duffydack: virtualbox guest additions
<rabidweezle> o_O
<CyberGabber> Diiphantom: : OK, Start your guest, so that its completely running. Then choose 'devices' > 'install guest additions'
<zoed> KristopherWindso: just go to System->Preferences->Remote Desktop. Activating it will automatically start vnc server
<morph3us> how can i download ndiswrapper?
<__MAV> How do I see in console in which directory I am ?
 * KristopherWindso tries that
<Schuenemann> __MAV, pwd
<duffydack> Diiphantom:  ya know,. i never thought about guest additions LOL
<__MAV> ok, thank youQ
<duffydack> Diiphantom:  I just assumed..
<__MAV> !
<Diiphantom> lets see now
<AMDMutant> CyberGabber: :)
<rabidweezle> ndiswrapper is on the cd aswell as apt-get
<eblume> How can I tell which version of the ATI drivers I have installed?
<nbeebo> rabidweezle,  i cant find name of model, neither on the tv or on the manual
<restartme> Whats wrong in this command
<restartme> " $ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600"
<restartme>  $ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<bjstick> use glxinfo
<restartme> bash: $: command not found
<nbeebo> rabidweezle,  wait, searched for 'samsun' on google fixed it now
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, outch! umm
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier all good!
<AMDMutant> Diiphantom: help > The
<restartme> I just want to set normal resolution and go to sleep
<restartme> ..
<restartme> it's possible?
<restartme> :D
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok. great! you did see how to add the 'feh' command, right?
<stompr> restartme, tell me which ubuntu you're using
<eblume> Does anyone know how to determine which version of the ATI drivers I am using?
<rabidweezle> eblume, in /etc/x11/xorg.conf you will see ati/radeon/firegl under the device section
<restartme> 8.04
<Diiphantom> just restarted it
<eblume> Ah, thanks.
<hischild_pc> restartme, calm down and don't use the enter button that much.
<cubevanbaby> sinbox it'a not that bad I just made a big boo boo editing my .xsession file. now I know not to a)do that again and b)not gamble and make a backup like onetinsoldier said lol
<guntbert> restartme: did you actually type the '$' ?
<stompr> is it kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu or just ubuntu?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier sure did :)
<restartme> & GeForece MX 440
<Strife89> Got it.
<AMDMutant> Diiphantom: help > The VirtualBox Guest Additions > Folder sharing
<bjstick> eblume: glxinfo
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: ok, cool
<restartme> Ubuntu
<Org-Mode> Does openoffice have a grammar checker? I hear abiword does but i dont see it
<rabidweezle> glxinfo aslso
<Diiphantom> lets see if i can see them now
<rabidweezle> ^_^
<rabidweezle> also*
<guntbert> restartme: did you actually type the '$' ?
<testerjr> hi room
<testerjr> riim
<restartme> yeah i did
<Ashfire908> Hi, I need help. Every time when I try to change settings for an email account in Evolution, when I closed the settings window, evolution crashes.
<eblume> bjstick, that generates a lot of output, none of it clearly labeled "driver version". What field am I looking for?
<eblume> rabidweezle, Nothing in xorg.conf has a version number.
<stompr> oh ok, thn just click on system on the top
<kabny> can I highkight my own text in the chat? using mirc...its really naooying becuase it so flooded here
<Diiphantom> NOW it works!
<stompr> go to personal settings
<testerjr> im from turkey
<duffydack> Diiphantom: ive never been able to see thru network places myself.. always had to net use
<rabidweezle>  ooh, version
<Diiphantom> AMDMutant,  lol thank you all!
<guntbert> restartme: then leave it away
<rabidweezle> check out glxinfo
<restartme> Without
<bjstick> eblume: it should be near the top
<restartme> ?
<AMDMutant> Diiphantom: k
<restartme> bash: $: command not found
<guntbert> !who  | restartme
<ubottu> restartme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IndyGunFreak> kabny: why would you highlight your own chat?
<CheesyWeasel> on hardy, fn+f2 displays "power information", the information about my battery. this is great, but is there a way i can tell it to use a different keystroke?
<Diiphantom> finally! that was a hasle!
<kabny> can I highkight my own text in the chat? using mirc...its really naooying becuase it so flooded here
<Schuenemann> can aynone give me a hand with yaird? I want to make the initrd of the kernel I just built
<eblume> bjstick, could it be "server glx version string", or perhaps "client glx version string"?
<cubevanbaby> onetinsoldier thanks for the walkthrough i totally understand now what you were asking me to do end to end
<kabny> where can I check if my chipset is supported or not(my wifi chipset, i have realtek RTL8187B)?
<duffydack> Diiphantom:  least it got you the newest version installed
 * rabidweezle eyes CheesyWeasel
<restartme> I tryed without $
<bjstick> eblume: it might be at OpenGL version string
<restartme> And nothing happens
<restartme> Em
<duffydack> not that ose
<onetinsoldier> cubevanbaby: hehe. you're welcome
<IndyGunFreak> kabny: general rule of thumb is realtek works, but requires some work to get it going
<Diiphantom> dublpaws,  you helped me more than that trust me! plus u learned to not assume :)
<guntbert> !who  | restartme
<restartme> How to get current display mode?
<duffydack> do you need to use usb devices ?
<Diiphantom> duffydack, ****
<eblume> Does anyone know how to determine which version of the ATI drivers I am using? Perhaps this could be answered if I knew what the package name for ati drivers is called?
<KristopherWindso> i'm cross-OS vnc'ing! :D :D :D
<restartme> Then i would try to change just resolution
<biomass> restartme: what happends if you just type xrandr ?
<restartme> in result
<restartme> ..
<kabny> IndyGunFreak: like?
<rabidweezle> eblume, run glxinfo in a terminal
<duffydack> oh I see.. remind me to not help in future!
<IndyGunFreak> kabny: google?
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | kabny
<ubottu> kabny: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Diiphantom> duffydack,  you kidding? rofl
<eblume> rabidweezle, bjstick asked me to do that, it gives a lot of output. Which field am I looking for?
<restartme> because there is LDVS and VGA.. ;> Wthk
<rabidweezle> hold on
<duffydack> i`d give you your money back...but.....
<mrwes> kabny: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<restartme> Nothing happened..
<restartme> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<Slack_> is their a way to check which version a pcs pci slots are without opening it
<restartme> and nothing...
<sinbox> cubevanbaby, so did you just follow the intructions on the xdm site @ xorg or did you have another tutorial somewhere (I found those confusing really)
<duffydack> Diiphantom: the fact you said you were seeing the shares didnt make me think as basic as guest additions, sorry
<rabidweezle> eblume, do a glxinfo | grep version
<rabidweezle> eblume, or grep ati/radeon/firegl until it shows up
<restartme> So will you help me?
<restartme> ;D
<restartme> ;/
<eblume> rabidweezle, 5 results, none say "ati"
<nbeebo_> electric power shut down..
<rabidweezle> eblume lemme pm you
<eblume> rabidweezle, Sure, thanks!
<__MAV> How Do I copy entire file sytem without copying those not-real directories like /dev
<guntbert> !who  > restartme
<ubottu> restartme, please see my private message
<Diiphantom> duffydack, ? whats wrong? im not blaming anyone, it was just a comment, i appreciate your help
<Diiphantom> duffydack, thank you and take care
<restartme> ?
<restartme> wtf LD
<restartme> :D
<Schuenemann> how can I create a initrd for the kernel I just compiled using yaird?
<duffydack> i know,  just saying.
<restartme> yeah ..
<restartme> .. right
<duffydack> __MAV: backup purposes i use clonezilla live cd.
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: use mkinitramfs (that's what i use) sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-$version $version
<duffydack> drive/partition backups
<__MAV> I need to do this from busybox
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, how do I find the correct $version value?
<nbeebo_> rabidweezle,  what was it we needed again?
<eblume> For future reference, the ati fglrx driver is called xorg-video-fglrx. Thanks to rabidweezle and bjstick.
<stompr> ok, nothing is working for me
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, you need your refresh rates, and resolution
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, and vertical and horizontal sync rates
<stompr> how do i figure out the options i can send to a module for a modprobe?
<kabny> f
<nbeebo_> rabidweezle,  alright thanks
<stompr> better yet, how can i get the source codes for my moduels?
<stompr> better yet, how can i get the source codes for my modules?
<duffydack> __MAV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, before you do that, did you try to "detect displays?"
<duffydack> __MAV: it excludes folders like that, etc
<__MAV> thank, you duffydack !
<__MAV> I am noy just going cp -a
<guntbert> stompr: aren't they in the kernelsources?
<Schuenemann> erUSUL, I get this error: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24]
<__MAV> should I need to back up /var dir ?
<Styx993> hello
<duffydack> thats why i use clonezilla..
<pranesh> ...
<__MAV> :)
<__MAV> whatever, just copied it
<nbeebo_> rabidweezle, nope.. how?
<Styx993> is there any reason why linux would need the kde network service to connect to a wireless network?
<rabidweezle> nbeebo, lemme pm you
<duffydack> too much work with tar and a live system...I`d keep using my trueimage bootcd but it dont like ubuntu
<marsudi> hiiii
<stompr> i'll look, guntbert
<guntbert> Schuenemann: not sure if it helps, but have you seen http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu ?
<niadh> I wanna install ubuntu with the netbook remix interface to a SD card not the SSD on an asus eeepc 901, what's the best way to go about it
<Schuenemann> okay, I got through that part. I found the value at /lib/modules
<Schuenemann> oh my god, it's created
<mrwes> remote desktop is kewl
<mrwes> how do I get out of full screen mode?
<mrwes> heh
<niadh> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<__MAV> woohoo copied everything
<__MAV> now we'l; see
<gavi> can someone tell me what the restricted driver is?
<Styx993> anyone know of a reason linux wouldnt want to connect to a network with iwconfig but would connect with kwifimanager?
<__MAV> it is not open-source driver, am I right ?
<Slack_> i their a command to see what type of pci slots a computer has
<mrwes> how do I get out of full screen mode in remote desktop?
<gavi> __MAV, thats what i thought...
<gavi> so does that mean ill have better results by installing the nvidia driver?
<bingungaja> anyone can help me how to detect my MMC card in my notebook pls
<Styx993> ...
<Lasivian> Anyone know of a program that will graph directory size?
<gavi> results = performance
<duffydack> __MAV:  when restoring, im sure you read it..making folders etc
<Lasivian> i'm looking for a unix version of this: http://www.jam-software.com/treesize/screenshots.shtml thanks
<robertoxxx> ciao a tutti
<zoed> mrwes: F8 (search google "ubuntu fullscreen remote desktop")
<m1chael> i have a sprint broadband card on my laptop... if i get the sprint broadband card working over PPP in ubuntu... is it possible to share that ppp internet connection through a router?
<robertoxxx> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<robertoxxx> come dwonload?
<duffydack> then again, im assuming this will be restored on a live system and wont need anything extra.
<guntbert> !it | robertoxxx
<ubottu> robertoxxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blbrown> I just installed ubuntu on my macbook, but I can't tell how to boot it.  Anyone done this before?
<bitsbam>  /server irc.efnet.net
<robertoxxx> come si scaricano file?
<zoed> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<__MAV> duffydack: ok, I'll try a better backup software when making the real backop
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: there's a nice looking one that's a plugin for Konquerer in KDE 3.5, there is another i saw that does the same thing but is not quite as nice looking
<__MAV> *backup
<sinbox> duffydack, do you know if clonezilla will backup to an external usb drive?
<duffydack> yes
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: thanks
<duffydack> sinbox:  yes.
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: the one for KDE 35. is called fileview, iirc.
<bingungaja> anyone can help me how to detect my MMC card in my notebook pls
<Styx993> anyone know of a reason linux wouldnt want to connect to a network with iwconfig but would connect with kwifimanager?
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: i will do some searching and see what i can find
<sinbox> thanks duffydack my ghost with usb support is totally messed up right now I'll go look this up
<nbeebo_> im trying to make a "live usb", can anyone guide me trough it?
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: cool
<zoed> nbeebo_: the easiest way: start ubuntu -> System->Administration->Create USB startup disk.
<duffydack> sinbox: it can backup ntfs/ext3 whatever to a usb external fine..
<nbeebo_> zoed, woot, ill try thanks
<Rakshak> I have an apache server running successfully, is there a way I could easily setup an IRC bot to make my permanent channel?
<sinbox> does it do ntfs as well duffydack ?
<Styx993> ...
<duffydack> sinbox: i just said it did :)
<Styx993> or you can just ignore me...
<robertoxxx> help me??
<duffydack> ive done a full backup of my winxp c: d: and ubuntu, and restored ok
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: the KDE 3.5 one is called FSview(fsview)
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: thanks
<sinbox> D'oh!  been looking at the screen for too long I guess
<zoed> !it | robertoxxx
<ubottu> robertoxxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FiremanEd> !eggdrop | Rakshak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<Rakshak> FiremanEd: oh thanks.... Let me check that right away
 * Rakshak fires up PuTTy to connect to his remote Ubuntu box
<nbeebo_> zoed, if this work ive been trying to install fresh install of ubuntu for 10 hours for nothing..
<Try_Hard_Go_Pro> hey guys why i can't have sound on more than 1 app simultaneously
<sinbox> no idea Styx993 but probably something silly in the config of the one that does not work
<Styx993> k
<Styx993> hmm
<CheesyWeasel> on hardy, fn+f2 displays "power information", the information about my battery. this is great, but is there a way i can tell it to use a different keystroke?
<orio> when try compile un simple program with gcc, the shell return this error:
<zoed> nbeebo_: you can also boot the live cd and use the "Create USB startup disk" from the live cd. But: That app is only available in 8.10, so don't try to use 8.04
<orio> ./teste.c: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<orio> ./teste.c: line 3: ` int main()'
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<zoed> orio: !pastebin | your program
<orio> ok
<zoed> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: 8.10
<donalddoyle> hello
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: check out this screenshot and tell me what you think. --> http://www.linux.com/var/uploads/Image/articles/154908-1.png
<KillerOrca> Hi, I want to move my /home onto a new HDD but I have no idea where to begin harware or software wise, anyone done this before?
<nbeebo_> zoed, if its boot as in start-up boot then i cant, or i would have ubunt 8.10 on my computer 20 hours ago
<donalddoyle> i need help
<Diiphantom> someone knows how to use webmin?
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: yeah, that would work
<niadh> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu on the eeepc?
<zoed> nbeebo: Do you have ubuntu 8.10 installed?
<donalddoyle> yes
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: yeah, nice eh. too bad 8.10 doesn't have KDE 3.5 :-(
<peteee> finnish ubuntu channel name?
<zoed> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Lasivian> yeah
<rabidweezle> what's that like x setup command to manually stick in your refresh rate, horizontal and vertical sync and resolution for crazy monitors?
<peteee> okay
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: i will try to find the other one i saw, i think it's for gnome
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: i'm running on an 8gb SSD netbook, so I need to cut space :/
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: roger
<sinbox> niadh, /join #ubuntu-eeepc
<zoed> orio: you'll have to tell us the link...
<bingungaja> Anyone know how to detect MMC - Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) in ubuntu 8.10 ? Help pls
<Rakshak> FiremanEd: I installed Eggdrop by commandline. Now how do I tell it to create a channel?
<donalddoyle> hellp
<duffydack> KillerOrca: tar cvpzf /media/somewhere/backup.tgz /home/whatever
<function1> is there some way to find out how a package in the repos was prepared, like how ./configure was run for instance?
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: rather that's why i'm after it, I can afford to give it space :)
<niadh> sinbox: thank you!
<orio> ye hive paste now
<zoed> function1: apt-get source package
<donalddoyle> HELLO
<peteee> why i can`t press dvd-menu buttons? i try for windows media player and ubuntu kaffeine.,where is the proplem?
<donalddoyle> I NEED HELP
<Lasivian> hahahaha
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: i'm an idiot
<zoed> !ask | donalddoyle
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: after looking at that sreenshot, i am wondering now if it isn't from KDE 4.0.x ...i think it is!
<ubottu> donalddoyle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jpds> donalddoyle: but remove the caps. :)
<sinbox> Lasivian, have you considered a window manager rather than a full desktop?
<KillerOrca> duffydack, I am out of space on my current HDD though
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: Disk Usage Analyzer does a graphical layout
<ASrock> how can i see a list of all my hard drives and the partitions on them?
<Slart> jonaskoelker: just ask your question, as you've been told
<Slart> oops.. sorry jonaskoelker
<donalddoyle> ok
<Lasivian> sinbox: I do not know the difference frankly
<CheesyWeasel> on hardy, fn+f2 displays "power information", the information about my battery. this is great, but is there a way i can tell it to use a different keystroke?
<peteee>  why i can`t press dvd-menu buttons? i try for windows media player and ubuntu kaffeine.,where is the proplem?
<duffydack> KillerOrca:  thats what the /media/somewhere is for
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: ok, roger that. how do you get the graphical?
<Slart> donalddoyle: just ask your question and stop screaming..
<donalddoyle> i need help connecting to the internet through wifi on my acer aspire one
<duffydack> "/media" as in external hd
<peteee>  why i can`t press dvd-menu buttons? i try for windows media player and ubuntu kaffeine.,where is the proplem?
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: it comes up with a graph, 8.10 accessories/disk usage analyzer
<zoed> peteee: can you try totem? it worked for me.
<sinbox> Lasivian, well, it uses a lot less ressources, but as far as space goes I'm not sure but |I would have thought so too
<Tommck> peteee: ask the question 5 or 6 more times... then, maybe we'll respond
<biomass> ASrock: fdisk -l
<ra> So I had to run earlier, but I am having this problem with PCSX in the repos.  It isn't working properly.
<duffydack> is your home a seperate partition?
<CheesyWeasel> how do i change what keystroke displays my battery information?
<CyberGabber> ASrock: df -H
<ASrock> biomass: i tried that and it told me it couldnt access any of the disks
<donalddoyle> i cant connect to the internet through wifi
<Lasivian> sinbox: I have 1.6ghz and 1.5gb ram, my drive space is just limited. X runs fine
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: cool. you might want to have a look at the following packages --> system-cleaner, system-cleaner-gtk
<L0neWolf> Anyone willing to help a silly person who installed GRUB to a software BIOS based RAID setup?
<ra> It seems the ISO mounter doesn't work, and I can not fully configure PCSX, which makes the games impossible to run
<KillerOrca> duffydack, well I am out of external HDDs, the only one I have is an internal one, but I don't know how to add it to my install, no home isn't in its own partition
<biomass> ASrock: you need to do it with sudo and supply the disk device
<Rakshak> How do I create an Eggdrop configuration file? --help is not that informative :(
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: very nice, thank you
<donalddoyle> i cant connect to the internet through wifi
<donalddoyle> i cant connect to the internet through wifi
<sinbox> ok Lasivian (I'm jealous now :) )
<donalddoyle> i cant connect to the internet through wifi
<FloodBot1> donalddoyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> donalddoyle: ok, you've asked your question.. if someone knows the answer they might  tell you.. if not you'll have to wait at least 5 minutes before you repeat your question.. politely
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: you're welcome :-)
<Slart> donalddoyle: acting like a spoiled 4-year old won't get you any help at all.. you'll just get kicked out of here
<ASrock> aah thank you
<kurrata> hi, i merged my nfts/ext3(same hard drive) partition with gparted but now when i am loged gparted shows that i have 1 partition with full size but ubuntu thinks in still old size. any idea how to fix this?
<biomass> ASrock: it wouldn't be good if any user could use fdisk =)
<dstar> Hey, does  emacs22-gtk not support truetype fonts? I get 'no fonts match' no matter what font I select....
<donalddoyle> i wasnt acting like a 4 year old i was acting like a guy that has been trying to solve his own problem for 2 days straight without sleep
<zoed> donalddoyle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne see the section "Wireless module"
<Slart> kurrata: you can do that?? (I mean merging ntfs and ext3) what file system is it using now? are all the files still there?
<DasEi> kurrsta: paste output from : sudo fdisk -l
<Nova1> I have an old laptop and I want to get a wireless card for it, and I want to know what is a good wireless card that'll work well with Ubuntu.
<sinbox> on the offchance, does anyone here use either: ices0.4 ,  liveice-sn04  or icegenerator-0.5.5-pre2 ?
<bingungaja> Anyone know how to detect MMC - Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) in ubuntu 8.10 ? Help pls
<L0neWolf> Anyone willing to help a silly person who installed GRUB to a software BIOS based RAID setup that Ubuntu can't see and broke the system?
<ra> I just ran it in the terminal and it indicates some files may be missing
<donalddoyle> can we do a private chat or somthing i cant keep up
<R1_> Hi, is there a terminal command that lists the processes currently running in gnome and a command to exit a certain process running?
<ra> Which is odd as I installed from the repos
<DasEi> bingungaja: does lspci find it ?
<mikegriffin> what is the official correct way to modify init script runlevel defaults?
<zoed> donalddoyle: just read my link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne see the section "Wireless module"
<donalddoyle> ok
<Nova1> What is a good wireless card for Ubuntu?
<KillerOrca> R1_, top, then kill
<kurrata> Slack: yap evrything works and i see all ext3 files just nfts part has disapeard
<mikegriffin> Nova1: lucent, orinocco, intel
<bingungaja> DasEi: yup
<Nova1> ok
<Zzeiss> is there a decent disk test program under Ubuntu?  To test a disk with no data on it?
<mikegriffin> Nova1: lots work but those work anywhere any os
<bingungaja> DasEi: 06:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<DasEi> bingungaja: so you need the correct driver for it, prbly scsi or usb
<mikegriffin> Zzeiss: bonnie++ ?
<onetinsoldier> mikegriffin: hmmm, you might want to take a look at the man page for... update-rc.d
<KillerOrca> I guess a better question would be can I move /home to a new HDD if /home isn't in it's own partition?
<donalddoyle> i8 am completley new to this and i have no clue wat to do at the link
<sinbox> Zzeiss, or get the Hiren boot CD lots of useful stuff on there
<bingungaja> DasEi: i'm using benq notebook card reader
<mikegriffin> KillerOrca: sure you can, cp can do lots of things
<mikegriffin> KillerOrca: but I would use rsync -av --stats --progress
<Slart> kurrata: wow.. didn't know you could do that.. but ubuntu still see the old disk size?
<zoed> donalddoyle: are you running ubuntu at the moment?
<bingungaja> DasEi: if i was using usb card reader, no issue for the MMC card
<KillerOrca> mikegriffin, ok, but how do I set up my system so I can boot with 2 HDDs?
<donalddoyle> yes i am
<Zzeiss> bonnie, eh.  OK.  Lemme look into that.
<mikegriffin> KillerOrca: you would need to plug in the second one
<kurrata> Slart yea, but gparted shows the new size
<zoed> donalddoyle: ok. So open a terminal Applications->Acc.->Terminal
<mikegriffin> Zzeiss: no bonnie++
<L0neWolf> Anyone willing to help a silly person who installed GRUB to a software BIOS based RAID setup that Ubuntu can't see and broke the system?  It was supposed to install to HD0 (RAID disk) but must not have as when I boot it says "Error 15: File not found"
<kaiser10123> what gui would be best for converting video to make to a dvd that will get most use from my quad core
<donalddoyle> ok i opendd a termianl
<mikegriffin> OS error code  15:  Block device required
<biomass> R1_: ps is an alternative to running top too
<usser> kaiser10123, try devede
<zoed> donalddoyle: now run the first command given in the link: "wget http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-current.tar.gz". Just enter the text (use right-click paste) and press enter
<eth01> htop is nice
<KillerOrca> mikegriffin, but does master/slave positions matter and do I need to format the 2nd HDD and if so to what and how?
<NotSure> what application do I use to open the game Tremulous?
<Slart> L0neWolf: do you have any idea on how to fix it?
<kaiser10123> usser: im using devede wondered if there was another option that may be better
<NotSure> or is there a game chat channel?
<Slart> NotSure: you just run the game binary
<mikegriffin> KillerOrca: i assume you mean ide, yes it should be slave, linux will find it if it can still boot, check into gparted
<NotSure> dont know how
<donalddoyle> zoed
<donalddoyle> can we do a private chat or sumthing
<Slart> NotSure: you've installed it, right?
<biomass> NotSure: tremoulous should be completely standalone afaik, its built on quake3
<donalddoyle> i cant read that fast
<DasEi> bingungaja: I#am no too familiar with that, either hal has to recognize it properly or you can add the modules - as you found their names - manunal to /etc/modules
<kaiser10123> usser: i see only 1 core at 100% with conky could i get it to use more of the others to to get it done faster
<NotSure> no... I downloaded it and doubleclicked  it is asking what app to open with
<KillerOrca> donalddoyle, what are you using to IRC?
<L0neWolf> Slart: I'm not sure at all really.  it must've installed GRUB to some degree for it to start and give that error message but I can't repair it using a LiveCD as it doesn't recognise the array
<Slart> NotSure: oh.. you downloaded some kind of installer?
<donalddoyle> i have no clu ei am totaly new to this
<mikegriffin> kaiser10123: ubuntustudio says PiTiVi, Kino, Cinepaint are included for video creation.   perhaps one helps?
<KillerOrca> donalddoyle, what is the program window's name?
<Slart> L0neWolf: hmm.. fakeraid is tricky.. did you create the fakeraid using ubuntu?
<meekatron> i have just install and configured bind.. where is the file where it would store all the dns lookup information
<donalddoyle> i have no clue
<NotSure> yes    tremulous-1`.1.0-installer.x86.run'
<KillerOrca> donalddoyle, the name at the top, for instance mine is HydraIRC
<usser> kaiser10123, hm. im not sure. i'd guess that encoding doesnt really parallel all that easily
<mikegriffin> onetinsoldier: thanks thats good enough, better than telling someone how to symlink
<Slart> L0neWolf: or is it some kind of left over from windows?
<L0neWolf> Slart: no, it was created from BIOS config and then Vista is installed on it.  I ran Ubuntu installer, didn't see any errors, rebooted and got the error.  Now I can't get to either OS
<NotSure> so.....  that wasn't the game?
<sili_> hello room
<Slart> NotSure: well.. it's an installer.. like a windows install file for a game
<stompr> hello sili
<usser> kaiser10123, i see in advanced options a tick for use optimizations for multi-core cpus
<Slart> NotSure: ok, the first thing you need to do it make the file executable... you've used windows before?
<usser> kaiser10123, does that do anything for you?
<sili_> i would like to play 3gp video with sound on my ubuntu 8.10 ,what can i do  for that?
<sinan> i have a problem with Vino, it doesn't auto start, i have to manually start it. Any idea how to solve this?
<KillerOrca> sinan, put it in the startup program list?
<stompr> well, i think you'll need the gstreamer codec pack
<Coggz> need a bit of help with wine, v 1.0.1, trying to run an exe and if i run it from nautilus it works fine, but if i type: wine .../file.exe in the terminal. the loading screen pops up and tells me there is an error with the stringtable at line 0. It's not the file, as it is fine from nautilus lancher, but cannot be executed manually (or from the menu shortcut i made)
<sinan> KillerOrca: where would i find that?
<Slart> L0neWolf: hmm I'm not really sure what to do with that.. I suppose there are stuff on the windows partition you want to keep?
<onetinsoldier> mikegriffin: ok, cool
<NotSure> yes I have...  but how to make executabe?
<onetinsoldier> mikegriffin: you're welcome
<usser> sili_, what player are u using?
<KillerOrca> sinan, ummm depending on the menu it will be a variety of places, try looking under "session"
<stompr> oh yeah, i forgot to ask
<L0neWolf> Slart: well it's a full install on 2x250Gb drives as a striped set.
<Slart> NotSure: ok, in windows all you have to do is to change the file ending to .exe to make it executable.. linux works a little different
<NotSure> ok...
<sili_> mplayer
<usser> Coggz, sometimes it helps running the file from within the same directory
<sinan> KillerOrca: i am accessing the PC over SSH
<orio> zoed srry this is the link:
<orio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93916/
<usser> Coggz, cd program ; wine filename.exe
<L0neWolf> Slart: I know, striped is pointless and I was going to get around to destroying it eventually.  this may have forced my hand though and I haven't backed up Steam
<usser> sili_, try vlc\
<stompr> sili_, you can go to the mplayer website to get their codec pack
<DasEi> bingungaja: you can try (it's a post from feisty) : sudo modprobe tifm_7xx1, sudo modprobe tifm_core ,sudo modprobe tifm_sd
<Slart> NotSure: there is a terminal command called chmod that can do this.. so open a terminal and type chmod a+x tremulous-1<rest of filename here>
<KillerOrca> sinan, a bit trickier, let me look for a second
<R1_> I have a circular blue handicap logo on my panel right now. I activated it by accident by opening "on screen keyboard", when i click on this handicap logo it shows "universal access preferences" and does not give me the option to remove it. Is there anyway to kill it without restarting ? It stays there even when i don't use the onscreen keyboard anymore
<gavi> what distro is 8.10 called
<sili_> thaks for help i will do just that
<sinan> KillerOrca: thanks :)
<gavi> gutsy?
<zoed> orio: how did you compile te program? it looks like you tried to excecute it as bash?
<L0neWolf> gavi: intrepid ibex
<DasEi> bingungaja: if these are the correct drivers, it should work afterwards
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: this might be a stupid question but how do I start system-cleaner-gtk?
<Slart> L0neWolf: hmm.. I've got this feeling that restoring the windows install and then rescuing what needs to be rescued might be the easiest way
<R1_> gavi, intrepid
<CheesyWeasel> on hardy, fn+f2 displays "power information", the information about my battery. this is great, but is there a way i can tell it to use a different keystroke?
<gavi> thanks
<orio>      i try with: gcc teste.c -o teste
<Slart> NotSure: don't forget, linux is case sensitive.. ie Tremulous isn't the same as tremulous
<NotSure> chmod: cannot access `tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run': No such file or directory
<NotSure> harry@harry-desktop:~$
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: i've never installed or used it. i just knew about it... but have you tried on the command line?
<Slart> NotSure: ok.. where did you save the file?
<Coggz> usser: that has done the trick, but as for menu command, should i make a shell script to launch it? or what?
<L0neWolf> Slart: I tried booting using the Windows install DVD to do a startup repair but it says it found no errors.  I set the RAID as the active partition, rebooted and got the GRUB problem again.
<CheesyWeasel> ugh. nobody?
<usser> Coggz, thats what i usually do, make a shell script that cds to the directory and runs wine
<NotSure> desktop
<R1_> I have a circular blue handicap logo on my panel right now. I activated it by accident by opening "on screen keyboard", when i click on this handicap logo it shows "universal access preferences" and does not give me the option to remove it. Is there anyway to kill it without restarting ? It stays there even when i don't use the onscreen keyboard anymore
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: not sure what to even
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: if your having trouble finding the command that starts it, try this to find it  --> dpkg -L system-cleaner-gtk | grep bin
<Lasivian> "man" for
<Lasivian> ahh, thanks
<Coggz> usser: that miht be better, as i can tell it to disable compiz too,
<Slart> NotSure: ok.. then you first have to run "cd Desktop" before you can run the chmod command.. note the capital D
<stompr> whats the matter CheesyWeasel?
<orio> so  im try with other program Anjuta the error is same.
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: you're welcome
<gavi> is 8.04 also intrepid?
<L0neWolf> gavi: 8.04 is hardy heron
<Coggz> usser: can i make a script that executes when the app closes? ass in when the command terminates, it does this and that
<Slart> L0neWolf: hmm.. perhaps there is a windows channel that can help you restoring your windows install? it's been a couple of years since I did that kind of stuff
<usser> Coggz, not sure what u mean?
<gavi> L0neWolf, thanks
<DasEi> gavi: 8.04 = hardy heron, 8.10 = ibex-intrepid
<cmv583> can anyone explain how to fix avant window nav.
<usser> Coggz, which app?
<soreau> cmv583: I didn't know it was broken
<kg5uc> Is anyone here from the Ubuntu Documentation team that might join me on Ubuntu-doc for consultation?
<DasEi> bingungaja: do these drivers work ?
<CheesyWeasel> stompr: i'm trying to change a keystroke shortcut for displaying my power information. when i press fn+f2. it displays how much battery life i have left. but fn+f2 is also my mute key and whenever i press it, i have to go up there and physically exit out of the little bubble.
<ra> So I think some of my PCSX config files are missing.  I tried reinstalling, but no luck
<patb> hey
<zoed> orio: with me, "gcc test.c -o filenameofoutputfile" works fine.
<unop_> Coggz,  command1 &&  command2
<cmv583> soreau: won't load for me. tried remove and re-install but nothin
<NotSure>  didnt do anything
<Coggz> usser: it is a game, it doesn't like compiz fuzion, so i manually turn it off. in a launcher script, i can disable compiz before launching, but is there  a way of executing a script once the command ends?
<KillerOrca> sinan, okay the way to find the path to an application is "which *application" in a terminal, now to find what file to add the application path to
<patb> is there any way i can check my current sources to what i have instaled
<L0neWolf> Slart: I had a sort of idea but don't know if there's a way to do it.  it must've installed GRUB at least partially somewhere but I can't locate it.  is there a way I can install to a 3rd HD to get Ubuntu running?
<Slart> NotSure: it won't print anything if it's succesful
<patb> i think i set up compromised sources ubuntu 8
<orio> hooo,, ? i dont now wath is the problem...
<ra> PCSX will still not allow me to configure the graphics, or run an iso
<NotSure> ok...  whats next?
<soreau> cmv583: Do you get any interesting output when running it from a terminal? Are you using a compositing WM?
<usser> Coggz, oh u mean once you close the game you want compiz to be turned on?
<onetinsoldier> patb: you just wabt to know the name of all the packages you have installed?
<Schuenemann> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cmv583> soreau:  never tried in terminal.
<Coggz> usser: ya, that kind of thing
<usser> Coggz, sure just a line that enables compiz after your wine call
<patb> i updated the packages from the compromised sources
<Coggz> oh, that would do it?
<Slart> NotSure: ok, now, in the same terminal type this "./tremulous-blablabla" of course change the blablabla according to teh filename of the file
<Coggz> simple!
<Coggz> usser: thanks
<Slart> NotSure: that should start the file
<patb> is there any way to check from online sources to the packages i have installed
<Schuenemann> what package do I need for alsaconf?
<usser> Coggz, the way shells work is they dont return automatically until the command you gave stops, so once wine stops the shell script will continue executing
<orio> but tanks zoed..
<cmv583> soreau: don't know how
<Slart> !find alsaconf
<ubottu> File alsaconf found in vim-runtime
<orio> for try help me..
<Slart> vim-runtime?
<biomass> patb: what do you mean ?
<patb> i mean my system is bugged
<patb> someone was in
<unop_> Schuenemann, alsaconf no longer exists on ubuntu
<Coggz> usser: aha, that will be useful for my other games which need compiz disabled
<patb> now it's just to find it
<onetinsoldier> biomass: he probably enabled 'proposed updates'
<unop_> Slart, that would be  /usr/share/vim/vim71/syntax/alsaconf.vim
<Slart> Schuenemann: alsaconf might not be used anymore.. not really sure.. what are you trying to do?
<KillerOrca> sinan, so far I have found a link to autostart only for xfce via the terminal :(, hopefully it helps http://tillamookrage.blogspot.com/2007/12/autostart-programs-in-xfce-hardcore-way.html
<soreau> cmv583: 1) open a terminal 2) Type avant- 3) press tab twice 4) hit enter
<gavi> folks, if i install the nvidia driver rather than the restricted driver will i expirence better performance?
<patb> proposed updates bad?
<Schuenemann> Slart, unop_I compiled a kernel myself and then I have no sound...
<Slart> unop_: ah.. yes.. that would explain it =)
<meoblast001> why cant my programs make sound if flash started before they did?
<biomass> patb: someone havcked your machine and you want to find out which files changed ?
<patb> yes
<cmv583> soreau: Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Slart> meoblast001: since flash is using the soundcard (you're using onboard sound, right?) you can use pulseaudio to fix this if you want
<CheesyWeasel> on hardy, fn+f2 displays "power information", the information about my battery. this is great, but is there a way i can tell it to use a different keystroke?
<soreau> cmv583: Do you remember the first thing I asked you?
<__MAV> How can I asily transfer bif data file between 2 ubuntu machines
<meoblast001> Slart: actually... this never happened until i got 8.04..... how do i fix it?
<Slart> NotSure: did it work?
<cmv583> soreau: compiz should be running on startup
<__MAV> *big data fiie
<meoblast001> Slart: its annoyed me so much
<cmv583> soreau:  no
<rockyrock> please help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023184
<DasEi> !nfs | __MAV
<ubottu> __MAV: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<patb> i just want to know how they got in
<usser> Coggz, make sure your compiz enable part is put in the background and detached from terminal otherwise your script will never terminate
<Slart> meoblast001: are you using pulseaudio ? or plain alsa?
<__MAV> 1 is running livecd and oher is running ubuntu from harddrive
<soreau> cmv583: Just because it should be doesn't mean it is. What happens when you set Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects to Extra?
<patb> see if i can find logs
<biomass> patb: I would assume that is possible but I don't know the right apt/dpkg commands to do it
<Schuenemann> Slart, is that fixable?
<meoblast001> Slart: where would i go to find out
<Coggz> usser: hmm, how would i do that?
<usser> Coggz, and overtime as u launch games you will be left with lots of bash processing sitting in the background doing nothing
<NotSure> .tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run???
<usser> Coggz, nohup compiz &
<usser> Coggz, will run compiz in the background
<NotSure> ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run???
<Slart> Schuenemann: I have no idea.. depends on what you did to the kernel, what kind of soundcard etc etc.. does your sound work with the normal kernel?
<usser> Coggz, that should do it
<Schuenemann> Slart, yeah
<MAINFRAME_LINDEB> why is xorg using all of my cpu useage?
<Slart> NotSure: ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<Schuenemann> Slart, don't I have to modprobe the driver?
<Lasivian> is there any GUI program that will show package dependencies in a tree view?
<NotSure> yea it is starting
<cmv583> soreau: says they can't be enabled? never had this happen.
<starcannon> Lasivian Synaptic does that
<Slart> Schuenemann: I'm not entirely sure what one have to do when using a self-compiled kernel.. sorry
<CyberGabber> CheesyWeasel: In Gnome yu can adde the 'Battery Charge Monitor' -panel
<Slart> meoblast001: system, preferences, sound
<kaiser10123> would using devede to encode to make dvd be slower if destination is on my windows partition?
<Lasivian> starcannon: thanks
<usser> Coggz, generally the last line in your script has to return for the shell to exit properly
<Coggz> usser: ok, that is great, now if i wanted to pass a value, such as the game executable (for linux binaries) to the script as an option, how would i do that. Obviously an if/else constrruct to check, but how would i grab the argument?
<meoblast001> Slart: ALSA
<Slart> meoblast001: you can change the pull-down thingies to alsa, pulseaudio and possibly a  couple of other things too
<NotSure> No write permission to /usr/local/games
<meoblast001> Slart: should i change that
<Slart> meoblast001: ok, set it to use pulseaudio instead
<soreau> cmv583: If you want to use compiz-fusion, go to #compiz-fusion to get further assistance. Otherwise, you can enable compositing for metacity, but it will not provide any effects like compiz does
<starcannon> Lasivian in synaptic just search for the package your interested in, then click on properties, then click on the dependencies tab
<starcannon> bada bing :)
<usser> Coggz, $1 is a special variable in bash it holds the first argument
<meoblast001> Slart: now i know its not gonna be that easy... what do i do to apply that
<usser> Coggz, $2 $3 etc for any additional arguments
<NotSure> slart  No write permission to /usr/local/games
<Slart> meoblast001: no, it probably won't work right away.. there are some other things to do too
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> like?
<Coggz> usser: right, thats great,
<Slart> NotSure: ok.. try running it again.. but this time put a sudo before everything else.. so "sudo ./tremulous-1.1.0..."
<zigzags> if my laptop has bluetooth can i use it with my phone to transfer files to my phone, like music
<usser> Coggz, also $@ holds all arguments
<biomass> patb: maybe  'debsums'
<starcannon> NotSure you have to run the installer for your games super user; sudo ./some_installer.bin
<Slart> meoblast001: you changed them all to pulseaudio?
<Schuenemann> Slart, you know how can I find my driver name, then?
<Org-Mode> is virtualbox.org down for anyone else?
<NotSure> cant get back to the terminal screen... the game screen is blue with the no write per window
<meoblast001> Slart: no.. just the one that said ALSA
<Slart> Schuenemann: not really.. I've never compiled a kernel of my own.. ask the channel
<Coggz> Org-Mode: not loading for me
<Slart> meoblast001: well.. yes.. there's one you can't change..
<meoblast001> Slart: sound capture.. i'll cahnge them all
<starcannon> Org-Mode yeah its timing out for me
<usser> zigzags, if your phone is not crippled sure
<mikkel> have ubuntu a reset if you have done someting wrong in instalations
<patb> hanx
<patb> thanx
<Slart> meoblast001: then press ok and try restarting firefox
<Org-Mode> ok ty
<usser> zigzags, locked down by your company etc
<meoblast001> Slart: i use epiphany cuz this computer is too slow for firefox =P
<mikkel> ok i vill try thanks
<zigzags> usser: rea my mind lol.  how d i check that setting? its a brand new samsung phone
<Org-Mode> virtualbox's site has been down for at least 30 mins :(
<Slart> meoblast001: ok, restart epiphany then =)
<meoblast001> Slart: hmm wont start... time to try the terminal
<usser> zigzags, the only way to check is to actually try to transfer something, from another if u're unsure if your computer's bluetooth works
<usser> zigzags, *from another phone sorry
<starcannon> Org-Mode generally when a site is down I wait about 5 hours and try again, not a great answer, but sadly your stuck till they sort out their problem
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: i found the nicer looking kde util that's installable in 8.10. it's called 'kdirstat'  -->  sudo apt-get install kdirstart   ... just to let you know
<NotSure> slart Do you want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path??
<meoblast001> Slart: guess i have to use firefox =(
<Slart> NotSure: sure.
<Slart> meoblast001: epiphany won't start??
<meoblast001> no it hangs
<hashbrow1> has anyone experienced problems with dual nics under ubuntu? whenever I have both of mine enabled, i cannot connect to the internet but i can get to my lan.
<Slart> meoblast001: that's odd.. I'll give it a try here.. see if I get the same result
<meoblast001> Slart: no it was hanging before pulseaudio
<NotSure> slart  which component to install     Base Install     Dedicated Server  or   Surce code??    default is Base INstall
<unop_> hashbrow1, you have to ensure that default gateways are configured properly
<Slart> hashbrow1: I have two nics on a couple of my machines.. you just have to make sure you configure them correctly..
<Lasivian> onetinsoldier: thanks
<starcannon> hashbrow1 its been awhile but if I remember right, you have to set one to the default, in System>Administration>Network Tools (gnome)
<Slart> NotSure: I would go with base install
<meoblast001> Slart: it will probably work again sometime after a restart.... something must have messed it up
<Slart> meoblast001: ok
<hashbrow1> unop_, slart: can one of you help me configure them?
<CheesyWeasel> CyberGabber: i wish i knew what that meant...
<unop_> hashbrow1, see what starcannon just said
<onetinsoldier> Lasivian: you're welcome. i really recommend checking it out, it really is very nice. it's like the free WinDirStat for windows
<quentusrex> How do I find out if my processor is 64-bit or not?
<NotSure> slart  Cool were gamin... Thx for the help
<meoblast001> Slart: i just killalld pulseaudio and my stupid script wont work that i need to (requires a restart cuz it uses the screwed up idiotic kernel module)
<meoblast001> Slart: so im gonna restart
<unop_> quentusrex,  dpkg --print-architecture
<Slart> hashbrow1: I'm a bit busy at the moment.. but it isn't that hard.. ask the channel for help if you can't figure it out (it's not really different from using just one nic but you have to keep track of which card is used to what network)
<starcannon> quentusrex sudo lshw -C cpu
<quentusrex> unop_: I'm not talking about my OS, I'm asking about my processor.
<quentusrex> unop_: thanks though
<Slart> Nova1: you're welcome.. go eat humans =)
<zigzags> usser: would it be my phone company(samsung) or my provier(verizon) shut down the bluetooth on my phone
<hashbrow1> starcannon: i checked there, theres no option to set one as the default.
<CheesyWeasel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023194 thats a brief rundown of my problem. anybody know what to do?
<quentusrex> thanks starcannon that worked.
<Lasivian> what is the best way to make sure that unused dependencies are removed when removing a program?
<starcannon> welcom quentusrex
<starcannon> hashbrow1 okies, taking a look
<usser> zigzags, provider most likely manufacturers have little incentive in releasing broken phones
<Slart> Lasivian: apt-get autoremove will remove unused stuff.. but I think just running apt-get update will warn you about it
<Lasivian> thanks
<usser> zigzags, and verizon is known for being really anal about their phones
<zigzags> it is my uncles phone i am messing with, his provider is Cincinatti Bell, would they most likely shut own the bluetooth?
<CyberGabber> CheesyWeasel: In Gnome, right-clik on menubar. Select 'Add-to-Panel', then select the 'Battery-charge-monitor'
<starcannon> hashbrow1 I'll brb on a machine that has 2 nics in it, I'm on my laptop atm
<zigzags> down**
<hashbrow1> starcannon: oaky
<CheesyWeasel> CyberGabber: oh. thats there. a little bubble pops up from it every time i press fn+f2 though.
<swe> Some one help me? Xorg is using my cpu usage, my cpu stays over 70% all of the time.
<allquixotic> hashbrow1: do you have both of your NICs plugged in, or is just one of them plugged?
<u53r> swe check ur logs
<n00bf4rt> Hi, all i need someone who can tell me how to install airsnort in ubuntu ^^
<u53r> n00bf4rt use synaptic
<bingungaja> anyone, please help me with my notebook card reader issues ... how to mount it ?? Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<n00bf4rt> ok heres the thing im a linux noob :) so i rlly need it step by step if thats ok ^^
<n00bf4rt> so if you got some time, can you tell me ?\
<Slart> n00bf4rt: sudo apt-get install snort will install snort.. don't think airsnort is in the repos
<starcannon> who was it that was setting up 2 nic's?
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, look into the gconf-editor if the key comibation ist set display the battery status
<nbeebo> n00bf4rt,  use synaptic
<allquixotic> starcannon: hashbrow1
<Slart> starcannon: it was hashbrow1
<hashbrow1> starcannon: me
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: i am pretty much just getting started, so i should run gconf-editor?
<n00bf4rt> i never heard of synaptic so ill need some help with that first
<Slart> !synaptic | n00bf4rt
<ubottu> n00bf4rt: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<n00bf4rt> k ty
<Schuenemann> Slart, sorry to insist: why there is no alsaconf anymore?
<starcannon> hashbrow1 okies, cool I'll be a minute I'm gonna look at my settings and report back for you
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: oh i've been here before. i dont know where that information would be though.
<allquixotic> bingungaja: If it's a USB card reader, then it should just work when you plug in a card to one of its slots.
<n00bf4rt> ah i see
<hashbrow1> starcannon: okay.
<n00bf4rt> thnx, i remember it from fedora :) ( yum )
<Slart> Schuenemann: I don't really know why they removed it.. I just remember looking for it myself some time ago when I was troubleshooting alsa.. a lot of howto's on the net mention it
<anipy> hi. i like to install python 3.0 on ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron, as alternative installation to the distro python 2.5.2 installation. how can i find a py3 debian package if not in the default repositories?
<nbeebo> could dist upgrade do ibex solve any driver problems?
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: where would that information be in gconf-editor?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: no, it's not USB card reader, but MMC card reader which attached in my benq notebook
<meoblast> Slart: back.... did a hard reset cuz this computer is slow and cant restart worth crap
<Slart> !info python3.0anipy:
<ubottu> Package python3.0anipy does not exist in intrepid
<allquixotic> nbeebo: upgrading the distro won't resolve all your driver problems magically, but there are improvements in 8.10.
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, apps --> metacity --> global keybindings
<Slart> !info python3.0 | anipy
<ubottu> python3.0 (source: python3.0): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.0). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~rc1+20081027-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2465 kB, installed size 9376 kB
<nbeebo> allquixotic, that what i wanted to hear thanx
<nbeebo> thanks*
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, look if you can find the combo that interfers
<Slart> anipy: so "sudo apt-get install python3.0" ought to install it
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Do you know what sort of protocol it's using? I have heard of laptop card readers using anything from serial to internal USB to eSATA... god knows what. maybe it's PCI.
<starcannon> hashbrow1 hmm lol, i have a problem here with my network tools brb
<Slart> meoblast: ok, so hows the sound situation now?
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: its not there. theres no option for battery/power information nor is there the keystroke that im talking about
<hashbrow1> starcannon: okay.
<pisecx> What can be the reason for zoom not working in rotate cube?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: You can try running lspci and lsusb, and see if either of those commands lists your card reader as a device
<meoblast> Slart: dont know.... waiting for this slow piece of crap to start a browser
<patb> fuck it reinstallin
<Slart> anipy: I'm not sure if it will overwrite your python2 install though..
<patb> just ro be safe
<Slart> !language < patb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language < patb
<Slart> !language | patb
<ubottu> patb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unop_> ha ha
<patb> lol
<patb> lerned a lesson
<meoblast> Slart: only thing that keeps me still using this thing is the knowledge that im getting a new quadcore
<patb> dont use other sources
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, do all the other function keys (mostly the blue once) work?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: i'm using lspci, it's there, but not for lsusb
<nbeebo> how do i upgrade ubuntu to 8.10?
<Flannel> nbeebo: from what?
<meoblast> nbeebo: i know how
<patb> go to pckage manager
<unop_> !upgrade > nbeebo
<Slart> !upgrade | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo, please see my private message
<ubottu> nbeebo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: well they do what i've assigned them to do in "keyboard shortcuts" under sys>prefs
<patb> updater
<nbeebo> lol
<nbeebo> thanks all
<patb> should do it automaticly
<Slart> meoblast: hehe.. quad cores are nice.. (got one myself)
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Then the MMC reader is connected to the PCI bus in some sense. The fact that it's not a USB Mass Storage Device casts some doubt on whether it's compatible; PCI cards have to be specifically supported on an individual basis.
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: so like fn+f3 brings the volume down and fn+f4 brings it up.
<meoblast> nbeebo: if you have 8.04.... you have to change the settings in synaptic to show every distrubution upgrade... and not just LTS upgrades
<ra> Games and Ubuntu have a love hate relationship it seems
<patb> urrgh cant beilev i got hacked
<meoblast> Slart: you dont even want to know the specs on this machine
<anipy> Slart: thank you. i browsed almost an hour with no result. sudo apt-get install points me to python3.1 and python3.2... which is weired since there is just 3.0 released.
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, lol, i had the same problem with my notebook, i did not even know that there was such a nice solution to this problem :D :D :D
<patb> display was messed they left msgs on dektop
<bingungaja> allquixotic: sorry, i kind of confuse, then what should I do to make this work ? any chance ?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Can you paste into chat the *single line* entry of lspci that lists your MMC card reader? Just one line, please... starting with some numbers and ending with the description of the card.
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: whats the nice solution?
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, thanks!
<biomass> patb: why don't you just reinstall ? probably the best solution
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: you're welcome?
<patb> yeh thats what i'm doin
<Slart> anipy: hmm.. I don't see a python3.2.. perhaps it's something else
<memphis_> setting key combinations via sys ---> prefs instead of the gconf-editor
<patb> just downloadin ubuntu 8
<nbeebo> meoblast,  thanks i found it at the ubottu factoid.. do i know u? lol
<sinan2> I have a problem with openssh, i edited the /etc/ssh/ssh_config file to change the port, restarted /etc/init.d/ssh, but it is still using port 22. Anyone can help?
<patb> dont want to hav to update from 7
<bingungaja> allquixotic: here you go === 06:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: yeah but the problem is not all of the key combos are in there. thats my problem.
<meoblast> nbeebo: yes you do........ screencast webcam hack
<Lightman> hi
<biomass> sinan2: it's sshd_config
<nbeebo> meoblast, oh yeah.. btw just kidding
<meoblast> oh lol
<Friek> hi again, synaptic cant find airsnort.. whats next ? -D
<Friek> =D
<onetinsoldier> !hello | lightman
<ubottu> lightman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onetinsoldier> Hi Lightman
<Nutt718> hello all
<meoblast> why do i have to click the worst things on acident.... guess im reading my email now since its opening
<Lightman> do u known where can i find help for C programmation?
<meoblast> Lightman: #c++ ?
<Lightman> no c
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: so you dont know how to fix my problem? instead i fixed yours?
<Coggz> usser: http://pastebin.com/m6a52f8c can you see anything wrong with this? I am new to shell scripting :P
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, lol sounds like it :D
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: awesome...
<sinan2> biomass: thanks, perfect :)
<memphis_> but i will look for a solution for yours
<CheesyWeasel> well i feel good but im still stuck with my problem lol
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: thanks.
<memphis_> its got to be somewhere
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Thank you. I actually need some more info: can you please run `lspci -nnvv`... Under the entry that lists your Texas Instruments MMC, you should see a group of numbers/letters in this format: [11ab:4364]  Please paste just that set of eight letters/numbers, with or without the brackets.
<Schuenemann> oh, good lord, why does this kernel I compiled sucks so much?
<biomass> sinan2: ssh_ without the D is for the ssh client
<usser> Coggz, try this http://pastebin.com/m44a02c48
<patb> anyone happen to get the drivers to work with 3945abg card in promiscous mode
<Nutt718> how do you install a .bin file (jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin) from a terminal?
<nbeebo> great i need 500 more mb of free space
<Nutt718> the instructions are not working for me
<allquixotic> bingungaja: The group of digits I'm looking for is listed right after the name of the device; I don't need the numbers listed for the "Subsystem:" entry.
<nbeebo> i rly need fresh install dammit
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: i don't know. i only know how to customize my own. mine works great! :-D
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, you had no problems with sound?
<anipy> Slart: you have the intrepid universe repository added to your sources?
<Slart> anipy: yup
<Slart> !info python3.2
<ubottu> Package python3.2 does not exist in intrepid
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: well, the kernel i customized is 2.6.28... if i want to use 2.6.27 then i just boot the stock kernel
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: but no.. under my 2.6.28, no problem with sound
<anipy> Slart: ok, i would need to add them (i'm on hardy), and there is no python3.0, just 3.1 + 3.2 ("no installation candidate", though)
<bingungaja> allquixotic: here you go ===  [17ff:0590]
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, sys --> prefs ,,, the key combo is "Mute audio" here on my box... i can adjust the keys right there
<meoblast> Slart: thanx... it works now... see for yourself... http://www.blogtv.com/People/meoblast001
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, mine is 2.6.24. I don't remember removing anything related to sound
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Thank you. I'm going to look up this device in some databases and see if I can find out its hardware compatibility.
<patb> can seem to get the awl3945 driver to work with 3945abg card in 8 anyone?
<Coggz> usser: sttill nothing, using that code you sent, metacity comes on, but the game doesnt start...
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: hmmm....
<Slart> anipy: hm.. I see python3.2 when using apt-cache search.. but not in synaptic.. very strange
<bingungaja> allquixotic: sorry , wrong code == here you go for the right one  [104c:803b]
<usser> Coggz, check the path
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Got it. Looking at the new PCI ID.
<acce245> Question: I have a binary program, want to know how to launch it quickly.
<usser> Coggz, try the cd /home/.... line outside of script see if it works
<CheesyWeasel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023194 thats a brief rundown of my problem. anybody know what to do?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: the first one is the subsystem, the second one is the right one
<anipy> Slart: well, in adept i see no python3* at all
<\\`oot> Hi everyone... is there a Linux-based interface into iTunes?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: That's fine. I have located some info on the device now with the second one :)
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, if I had alsaconf things could get easier
<bingungaja> allquixotic: thx :)
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: how come you don't have it?
<hombre> does anyone speak french?
<supernoob> anyone wanna give me a hand with a wierd opera issue? it's probably a real quick fix
<Coggz> usser: the path in mine was right, it had a \ for the space, as in /Program\ Files/ and i can cd using that exact same path
<hombre> hello
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, ubuntu doesn't have it. Try it
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: i LIKE my mute audio key stroke combo. i want to change the OTHER one. the one thats also using fn+f2.
<hombre> ubuntu-fr
<supernoob> everytime i start up opera, I get an error about how the lock file is active, followed by an 'opera mail' store init and engine init() error
<orci> hi all, can I sort packages in synaptic by space they occupy
<usser> Coggz, putting it in quotes is the same as escaping
<patb> can seem to get the awl3945 driver to work with 3945abg card in 8 anyone?
<hombre> ubuntu_fr
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: yeah, i noticed. but with you saying 2.6.24, i thought perhaps you were running an older version of Ubuntu that might have it
<hombre> ubuntu.fr
<usser> Coggz, and it makes stuff more readable
<patb> can seem to get the awl3945 driver to work with 3945abg card in 8 anyone?
<dnyy> I get a "E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate" error while trying to install libdvdcss2.  It says it's not available, but referred to by another package.  Any ideas why?
<Draco_1> I'm trying to install GRUB on my third HD, without touching windows bootloader, but I'm stuck, can anybody help me? In private if possible
<usser> Coggz, but the problem is metacity --replace
<treyk4> I want to have both GNOME and KDE on my computer, but I want to keep all the kde apps only in the kde menus, and the gnome apps only in the gnome menus. How could I do this?
<Coggz> usser: ok, fair enough, however either way, i doesn't work..
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, it's hardy
<usser> Coggz, it doesnt return
<acce245> Do I need to cd a binary file to 'install' it?
<hombre> please how to go at ubuntu.fr
<dnyy> treyk4: I think it does that by default.
<usser> Coggz, try metacity --replace &
<usser> Coggz, and compiz --replace &
<RomD> hombre, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> meoblast: you're playing.. mario?? =)
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: roger, and hardy doesn't have it either? pffftt, i thought hardy probably had it
<hombre> thank you romd
<meoblast> Slart: im gonna play mario now
<treyk4> dnyy: no... I've just installed KDE and I'm getting all the kde apps in the gnome menus. Although I don't believe I saw gnome apps in the KDE menu.
<supernoob> everytime i start up opera, I get an error about how the lock file is active, followed by an 'opera mail' store init and engine init() error
<Nutt718> how do you install a .bin file (jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin) from a terminal?
<usser> supernoob, killall -9 opera
<RCP> How do I see Host much CPU an App is using?
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, Then I try to compile it but I don't have this libasound bleh
<allquixotic> bingungaja: There is an open source project that supports this driver, but it hasn't been updated in a while, so it doesn't seem to compile cleanly on Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10. I am wondering if there is newer support for it in the kernel. Here's something for you to read while I investigate further... http://developer.berlios.de/projects/tifmxx/
<Slart> meoblast: this site is almost hypnotic.. just watching people clicking around.. =)
<usser> supernoob, an instance of opera is left running perhaps it crashed?
<supernoob> treyk4, i've read that that happens. Frankly, i don't really know much about this stuff yet, but i think your problem is unavoidable
<orci> yes I can
<supernoob> although i think it shouldn't be more than a nuisance
<acce245> I am curious on the .bin question as well.
<RomD> RCP, gnome-system-monitor
<supernoob> even when i close out normally i get that eror
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: you don't have a libasound2 package that you can install?
<RCP> RomD, Umm CLI?
<RCP> This is a Server
<CheesyWeasel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023194 thats a brief rundown of my problem. anybody know what to do?
<meoblast> Slart: im trying to to too much lol
<RomD> then I don't know :)
<bingungaja> allquixotic: thx very much, i try to read that first while I'm waiting for your good news LOL :)
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, it requires version 1
<Coggz> usser: ah, trying.. that has done the trick, but i had to switch to the program once it wa running..
<patb> cant seem to get the awl3945 driver to work with 3945abg card in 8 anyone?
<Schuenemann> onetinsoldier, it requires version 1.0.15*
<anipy> treyk4: as far as i remember, in gnome is an option to include or exclude KDE apps in the menu.
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Can you do me a favor, and run the command `lsmod | grep tifm`
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: ohhhh, dang
<supernoob> allright, i'll try the killall -9 opera command, but I hope i don't have to do that everytime i close opera, will i?
<usser> patb, are using hardy?
<onetinsoldier> Schuenemann: well, sorry, i don't know how to help
<allquixotic> bingungaja: It would appear that the tifm stuff has been integrated into the Linux kernel now, but I'm trying to determine if you have the modules loaded. If not, we can load them and that should really start to produce results.
<patb> yeh
<usser> supernoob, as long as it terminates normally u shouldnt
<patb> wont compile
<RCP> Anyone Know if there is a CLI CPU monitor?
<patb> get error 2
<\\`oot> Hi... has anyone tried to rip a DVD with DVD::rip and failed?  Ubuntu recognizes my DVD player and plays movies but dvd::rip seems to fail to lsdvd?
<Coggz> usser: oh, and compiz didn't kick back in..
<hischild_pc> RCP, top
<usser> patb, where you getting the driver from?
<patb> tried all over the net
<patb> you know where i can find a good one
<RCP> Thx hischild_pc
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, do you know the name of the package of the charger applet?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: what should i tell u ?
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: nope.
<supernoob> usser, will killall fix it so it terminates normally?
<hischild_pc> RCP, np
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Did the command that you ran, produce any output?
<R0b0t1> I need to get libgdb.a, but installing libgdb-dev didn't fix the problem. Anything else to look for?
<Nutt718> does anyone know how to update java for open office? The websites instructions are not working for me
<Jeaton> what exactly is lost+found?
<RCP> hischild_pc, PM?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: yup, tifm_sd = 0, tifm_7XX1 =0, tifm_core =2
<starcannon> hashbrow1 I've discovered a problem on my system while troubleshooting your problem lol, so I won't be able to help you until after I have fixed mine, while I can connect, when I press the "Configure" button on my nic's it says they do not exist, even though they show up in every interface /sigh so gl and sorry to have wasted your time :(
<Draco_1> I can't manage to install GRUB, can anybody help me? I've been working on it for half a day now, so I'm stressed,  I'm bored, I'm angry and I'm about to trow ubuntu disk out of the window
<usser> patb, thats where i got mine http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/ but i dont recommend it, try enabling backports repo and installing linux-backports package a lot of stuff was fixed with intel
<usser> supernoob, should
<hischild_pc> RCP, please stick with the channel.
<usser> Coggz, thats strange, you closed the game?
<RCP> 31339 root      18   0  2164 1100  768 R  100  0.3  10947:54 nano
<usser> Coggz, using compiz --replace?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Then it looks like the tifm kernel modules are automatically detecting your PCI MMC reader and loading as a result :) Can you now run `dmesg | grep -i tifm` and let me know if there is any output? If it's more than two lines, put it into a pastebin like http://pastebin.com and send me the URL
<DasEi> bingungaja: did these drivers work ?
<CyberGabber> CheesyWeasel, memphis_ : Maybe this is helpfull ( no experience personally ) ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<RCP> nano Locked my Server up with 100% CPU << hischild_pc
<zuse12345> yay im un banned from here
<allquixotic> DasEi: We're trying to determine that now.
<supernoob> usser i think it worked!!! wtg man. the third prob i forgot to mention still happens though: everytime i restart, a new tab opens at http://0/
<supernoob> ideas?
<hischild_pc> RCP, then kill the process.
<onetinsoldier> Jeaton: if a files(s) get broken to where the filesystem cannot recover it, then it and any of it's fragments that could not be put back together, goes to lost+found
<RCP> I did
<RCP> lol
<supernoob> usser, btw, jsut as a learning experience, what does the command 'killall -9 _____' do? killall seems self-explanatory, but what is the 9?
<RCP> IT was Riping a 4Core To Hell
<RCP> lol
<BinaryBoy001> Should I install "Intel-microcode" if Im using a Core 2 Duo???
<Jeaton> ok
<Coggz> usser: sortedd it, removedd the --replace from compiz
<bingungaja> DasEi: not working
<hischild_pc> supernoob, hard kill, like pulling the plug.
<bingungaja> allquixotic: here you go http://pastebin.com/m3746a44f
<CheesyWeasel> CyberGabber: thanks.
<hashbrow1> starcannon: are you able to connect to the internet?
<starcannon> yes, but I am unable to get into the gui configurator for either of my nic's
<starcannon> indeed I'm using the very computer that is having the issue to chat with you
<starcannon> eth0 has an IP, ech1 does not
<starcannon> erm eth1 does not
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, i haven't worked with it either, but i think the best thing would be to find some preferences for the applet and tell it to stop displaying the notification at FN + F2...
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: i've looked and looked. i cant find anything like that
<hashbrow1> starcannon: oh :( .  thats what my setup looks like right now. if you find a solution please tell m e
<starcannon> anyway, I can't help sort yours out as mine is not working correctly, even if I gave you some sort of answer, it would be based off of a faulty setup
<supernoob> usser, so why does pulling the plug make it work every time after?
<scientes__> http://pastie.org/347590
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel i am searching the gconf but i cant find anything either... quite an unusual problem i guess
<hashbrow1> hey are the restricted nvidia drivers worth it to install?
<usser> supernoob, killall -9 sends a termination that signal that cannot be handled or ignored its forced shut down for an app
<starcannon> hashbrow1 will do, I forget names sometimes, so pm me on the ubuntuforums.org site, I use the same handle there, and when I solve I will send you a reply
<usser> Coggz, alright
<starcannon> afk while I sort it out
<hashbrow1> starcannon: okay, i guess ill have to make an account
<Draco_1> I'm trying to install Grub, without any luck, is there anyone kind enought to help me?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: What ver of Ubuntu?
<DasEi> Draco_1:
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> !grub | Draco_1, I suck at grub myself but here's some bot-goodness.. hope it helps
<ubottu> Draco_1, I suck at grub myself but here's some bot-goodness.. hope it helps: please see above
<bingungaja> allquixotic: 8.10
<supernoob> usser, i guess i'll jsut have to do some reading. i just don't get why shuttign it down like that once makes it work properly every other time
<Draco_1> I've read that faq already, I've been navigating between documentations for half a day ....
<DasEi> Draco_1: first link, can assist you
<supernoob> usser, i'ts been a learning experience anywya, thx for the help
<ovidiu> Hi
<\\`oot> How can I tell why a certain DVD isn't playing?
<ovidiu> anybody here?
<defenceminister> the network manager applet does not retain manual settings after restart. It reverts back to auto dhcp on every restart.
<usser> supernoob, no problem
<DasEi> !hi|ovidiu
<ubottu> ovidiu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stompr> hey guys, i'm still messing around with an irq conflict
<Draco_1> ovidiu, there are 1300 ppl there, just ask your question
<stompr> i've been doing this for the past several days
<DasEi> Draco_1: want to pm me ?
<memphis_> CheesyWeasel, sorry dude, no clou
<defenceminister> I have tried to setting my configurations manual in /etc/networks/interfaces
<stompr> how do i manually force an IRQ assignment?
<CheesyWeasel> memphis_: yeah me neither thanks though.
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Do you have any files in /dev whose name starts with mmcblk?
<ovidiu> I have Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex on my PC, and I have downgraded my kernel version to 2.6.24-19 (because Bluetooth doesn't work with Intrepid's kernel), but I lost the sound support
<allquixotic> bingungaja: For example the output of `ls /dev/mmcblk*` should produce either "No such file or directory", or give you a list
<ovidiu> how can I have sound again?
<MrWindex> hey all
<neher> Happy Gift Day. I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 a couple days ago on a Dell Dimension 2400. I am having a problem going into Suspend, or rather, when I do suspend, I have all kinds of glitch things happening on the display when coming out of suspend, as in, the display flicks all over when I do anything upon returning from suspend. Any ideas?
<Draco_1> DasEi, I whould be gratefull if you can pm me yourself, as I don't know the command to do it
<mortuis99> hey im having a problem.  i installed 8.10 and now im not able to hear anything.  even with the volume turned WAY up it is still very quiet
<stompr> how do i manually force an IRQ assignment?
<DasEi> Draco_1: on the wa..
<rezor21> Is there a way using some command like "lshw" to find whether a HDD is SATA vs. IDE?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: no such file or directory
<MrWindex> so I've got an opinion question when someone has a chance. I've got windows xp and ubuntu dual booted and an external hard drive. What filesystem is recommended for that hard drive so that BOTH linux and windows can read/write on it stably
<usser> MrWindex, ntfs would do just fine
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Are you only trying to mount an XD memory card or have you tried an SD card yet?
<DasEi> Draco_1: see tab on your messenger
<MrWindex> usser: really? I've heard write support with ubuntu on NTFS is unstable
<KillerOrca> MrWindex, without installing anything else FAT32
<Draco_1> can't see it
<usser> MrWindex, its not that its unstable there are some performance issues
<MrWindex> KillerOrca: what do you mean without installing anything else?
<DasEi> Draco_1: type:     /query DasEi
<MrWindex> usser: oh really? is that it?
<mortuis99> hey im having a problem.  i installed 8.10 and now im not able to hear anything.  even with the volume turned WAY up it is still very quiet
<zuse12345> what os do you guys use?
<Draco_1> I think I have some network problem, let me reboot a moment
<stompr> how do i manually force an IRQ assignment?
<ovidiu> I have Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex on my PC, and I have downgraded my kernel version to 2.6.24-19 (because Bluetooth doesn't work with Intrepid's kernel), but I lost the sound support
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | ovidiu
<ubottu> ovidiu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DasEi> Draco_1: which messenger do you use ?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: firstly i try to to use SD card, it can't be done, try something from google which ask me to modprobe tifm, done that, and checked that it already loaded, then i try again my MMC, nothing happened, then i guess it can't be mount
<hashbrow1> i just activated the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177) and after i restarted my computer, I have a blank screen.  How do I fix this?
<KillerOrca> MrWindex, to get the ntfs to work better you just need to install a few more packages, I know win can r/w to FAT32 fine, and have used ubuntu to read FAT32
<usser> MrWindex, yes some file operations are slower with ntfs on ubuntu than on windows
<zuse12345> can you get banned here for saying windows?
<boulbul> Hi, I have just intalled ubuntu 8.10 ...I started well, but later the system started to freeze, any clues at all?
<kieko> hi
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:boot in safe mode, then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> zuse12345: nope.. but we're really bad at answering windows questions
<MrWindex> KillerOrca: can ubuntu write to FAT32 fine?
<kieko> can someone tell me about Wine Tools?
<MrWindex> usser: oh. that doesn't sound like too much of a problem then, I'm a patient guy
<IndyGunFreak> should be able to.
<Org-Mode> Slart: if only that were true
<hashbrow1> DasEi, inorder to boot into safe mode do i need to hit escape when grub is loading?
<kieko> i have wine installed but reading in forums he recommends wine tools too. However, i don't see it in synaptic available
<RomD> MrWindex, ntfs works fine
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:yup, then choose recovery-mode, when up > root shell
<usser> MrWindex, certain programs dont like to be run from ntfs on ubuntu, like steam i think had some problems, vmware cant load virtual machines from ntfs
<KillerOrca> MrWindex, haven't tested it personnaly
<neher> Does anyone have any ideas as to why I am unable to go into Suspend?
<Slart> Org-Mode: huh? that people can say windows without getting banned? or that's we're really bad at windows-questions?
<Org-Mode> Slart: just last night i seen like 5 people actually helping someone erase Ubuntu and telling him how to install windows,
<Org-Mode> slart bout answering windows questions
<Noxz> Webcam, 'cat /dev/video0' shows correct output, like when I put my hand over it repeated information, in light and moving around the data varriates. gstreamer-properties wont work for v4l2, says unable to negotiate format (v4l-info says pjpg) and crashes when I test v4l(1)
<kieko> this is the forum thread http://www.fxaddict.com/community/showthread.php?t=89 as you can see he is recommending Wine + Wine Tools... i can't find it in ubuntu repos though
<MrWindex> usser: thank you very much you've been very helpful
<boulbul> My ubuntu system is freezing a lot and I have to restart it from time to time to get it working...any clues to why this is hapening...is it a bug...I am runing ubuntu 8.10
<CyberGabber> rezor21: I think yu can see with : sudo lshw -C disk
<MrWindex> KillerOrca: thank you as well, you've also been helpful
<MrWindex> RomD: thank you very much as well
<bingungaja> allquixotic: from what i paste to you, do u know, actually what i'm facing ?
<ovidiu> boulbul: in previous release (Hardy Heron) you have the same problem?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: I'm running out of ideas without more careful investigation of the tifm driver. Someone who could really help you is Pierre Ossman; he is the Linux kernel maintainer for MMC and SD cards. I'm not an expert in this field, but if you could get a minute of Pierre's time (he can be found on freenode under the nick ossman, or you can post on LKML) he could help you figure out whether the driver supports it or what the pr
<allquixotic> oblem is. If you're lucky, you could even help him or someone else fix the code so that this card reader works for everybody in the future :)
<Slart> Org-Mode: well.. if that makes people happy I don't really see a problem with it.. although this might not be the best channel to do it in.. but I'm getting offtopic here..
<kieko> can someone tell me about Wine Tools?
<kieko> i have wine installed but reading in forums he recommends wine tools too. However, i don't see it in synaptic available
<kieko> this is the forum thread http://www.fxaddict.com/community/showthread.php?t=89 as you can see he is recommending Wine + Wine Tools... i can't find it in ubuntu repos though
<rezor21> CyberGabber: Thanks, but from what  Ican see, it lists both SATA and IDE drives both as "description: ATA Disk", so it is unclear which is which.
<kieko> !winetools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetools
<Slart> kieko: I've never seen anything called wine tools?
<boulbul> ovidiu: I use to run debian on it, this is the first time I run ubuntu...but, may I ask you why...cause I used to get similar problem with debian?
<kieko> Slart, http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/index.html#download
<Nutt718> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Org-Mode> Slart: yeah i was pretty disgusted about it, Im using win xp in a VM right now, so i have nothing against windows really, but telling people how to erase ubuntu and installing windows should NOT be discussed here in my opinion
<supernoob> i'm running ubuntu through wubi and it boots really slow. is wubi the cause? i thought ubuntu was supposed to boot really fast
<hashbrow1> dasei: should i use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:no
<IndyGunFreak> supernoob: wubi has is own set of issues, not saying thats your problem, but it might be...
<Org-Mode> Slart: and last night was not the first time ive seen that in here
<Slart> kieko: ah.. found that site too.
<benovi1> i get suddenly a very slow connection to my file server on both FTP and Samba, when i restart ubuntu (not the file server) it all works well again. having the error and trying to  unmount the samba share i get a Dbus error "Did not recieve a reply" - connection speed is under 100kb/sec. i really dont know what is causing this sudden slow down. caqn someone give me a hint?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: oic, hmm Mr Pierre Ossman not online now, then I should ask for his favor later on :( what is LKML ? I'm confused, in google some says they can work it out, some say can't
<thievery> hello guys, is there any way to specify disk geometry?
<Schuenemann> I think it has to be a disc
<allquixotic> bingungaja: There may be some customizations to the particular chip you have, such as its subsystem being different from what they're supporting. But I can't say for sure why it doesn't work.
<benovi1> i am pretty much in the dark because its samba and ftp.
<supernoob> indygunfreak: like waht?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: The information you extracted from lspci -nnvv, the [104c:803B], will be something you'll need to get any more help from anyone. But if you can get hold of someone maybe on the Ubuntu kernel team, or Pierre himself, you'll be in better hands.
<IndyGunFreak> supernoob: google.. prolly shoulda done that before you installed it though
<Slart> kieko: well.. if you want to install it, it seems you'll have to do it from source.. don't use the rpm
<allquixotic> bingungaja: LKML is the Linux kernel mailing list - it's where developers (rarely end users) will post questions about issues affecting the kernel, i.e., supported hardware is broken, etc.
<allquixotic> bingungaja: But Pierre is active on LKML, so you could reach him that way if you're bold enough to post on LKML ;)
<neher> Can someone help me with a Suspend problem?
<kieko> Slart, right... debian repos are mentioned but clearly they're not in the ubuntu ones anyhow... installing from source :/
<supernoob> indygunfreak:research i did made it seem pretty kosher. haven't had a ton of issues so far. but thanks, i'll look it up
<Noxz> Webcam, 'cat /dev/video0' shows correct output, like when I put my hand over it repeated information, in light and moving around the data varriates. gstreamer-properties wont work for v4l2, says unable to negotiate format (v4l-info says pjpg) and crashes when I test v4l(1)
<Noxz> tries all programs, from camorama and cheese to ekiga and skype
<hashbrow1> dasei: okay i went through that thing, most of it was keyboard stuff.  Should I just restart now?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: wow, this issues is far beyond my leaque, i'm just a newbie in ubuntu or linux :P I'll try to post on LKML for sure ! :) meanwhile, I must satisfied with using USB card reader then. It's annoying knowing that my notebook won't work maximal after huge money i spent :P
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:your old confi should be backed up, so :  sudo reboot
<hashbrow1> dasei: let it boot into ubuntu regularly?
<bingungaja> allquixotic: thx again for your time and help, much appreciated
<neher> adios
<allquixotic> bingungaja: There is clear evidence from my research thus far that the Linux kernel *should* support the exact device you are trying to use
<cubexde> Hey when someone gets a chance, I need help setting Ubuntu as the default OS in a dual-boot setup
<allquixotic> bingungaja: I think it's a matter of the driver needing a minor tweak. It's not like you are asking someone to write an entirely new driver for you, at this point.
<boulbul> this room is helpless...I rather have debian installed
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:your old confi should be backed up, so :  sudo                         reboot
<bingungaja> allquixotic: hahaha, yeah i guess u right, with all evidence you got and what i read in google, I will "pray" to be noticed in KLML :) I must go now, thx a lot bro
<listamin> sudo good evening
<listamin> cd ~
<hashbrow1> dasei: okay well i rebooted it and let ubuntu boot normally.  There was the loading bar this time at least but now all ive got is a shell prompt
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Before you go! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/186115
<miguel> hola?
<allquixotic> bingungaja: Add your input to that bug report, and read the things people have put there. That's talking about your very same device
<listamin> python
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:sudo gdm&
<hashbrow1> dasei: im assuming i should log in right?
<supernoob> sudo nerd /listamin
<cubexde> can someone help me please?
<hashbrow1> dasei: sudo gdm& returned [1] 5890
<Vladi> Ola td bem com vcs
<\Kira> I just put in a nvidia geforce 4 card, and started it up. It looked really messed up and nothing was working right. So I control+Alt+Backspaced, then tried again. It works perfect, but the "install restricted drivers" icon in the taskbar is now gone. How could I get it back?
<nickrud> !ask | cubexde (no promises :)
<ubottu> cubexde (no promises :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<taget0> fsck.ext3: unable to resolve 'UUID=nubmersandletters than it says fsck died with exit status 8? anyone know how to fix this problem
<supernoob> ashfire908, how is your usernam "@wikipedia/Andrew-Hampe"?
<cubexde> I need help setting Ubuntu as the default OS in a dual-boot system.
<Vladi> Alguem pode me ajudar a tirar os cadeados das minhas pastas????
<Ashfire908> supernoob, vhost.
<nickrud> \Kira, system->admin->hardware drivers
<sabgenton> how do I search the context of apt-get show
<sabgenton> rather than package names
<koshar1> cubexde whats the problem?
<sabgenton> if you get me
<\Kira> nickrud: thanks
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:for some reason your x isn't starting, first try again : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      , then sudo reboot , else come back
<nickrud> cubexde, is this the ubuntu managed grub?
<cubexde> koshar1: I want to know how to set my XP-Ubuntu machine to boot by default into Ubuntu.
<hashbrow1> dasei: do i need to run that in safe mode again?
<binspace> Hello, I forgot my wireless password. Is there a way to look it up in Network Manager?
<supernoob> ashfire, naeto
<koshar1> cubexde change the default entry in the /boot/grub/menu.1st file
<binspace> The password is saved in the Network manager.
<nickrud> taget0, that probably means you have a partition defined in /etc/fstab that doesn't exist, or the UUID changed
<runescapemastr55> see
<koshar1> cubexde the number represents the line in the grub screen, ie 2 means line 2 ect
<runescapemastr55> see guys
<runescapemastr55> did you ee it?
<nickrud> runescapemastr55, ??
<taget0> nickrud, ill check, everytime at boot it forces fsck and drops to a maintenence shell, very frustrating cant seem to get around it
<sabgenton> apt-get show all |grep?
<sabgenton> :P
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, Just got a new keyboard, how would I adjust some of the function key buttons in Ubuntu?
<runescapemastr55> i know how to talk whail im banned
<sabgenton> anyone
<nickrud> runescapemastr55, you're banned?
<runescapemastr55> no
<runescapemastr55> im just saying
<runescapemastr55> if i was
<runescapemastr55> i could still talk
<runescapemastr55> nickrud, watch
<cubexde> koshar1: So what do I need to do to this file?
<nickrud> runescapemastr55, this is off topic: you're welcome to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops then
<supernoob> godfatherofeire: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<supernoob> i think
<runescapemastr55> ok
<runescapemastr55> bye
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:now , just from the bash you are
<koshar1> cubexde cnage the value of default = ? to the line you want to boot as default
<GodfatherofEire> supernoob, I dont mean that way, what I mean is, when I press a function key, it execs a  specific action, I was wondering how to change that seeing as how I dont know that key value
<Vladi> Hello
<CheesyWeasel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023194 thats a brief rundown of my problem. anybody know what to do?
<Vladi> Hello Kira how are you???
<supernoob> godfatherofeire: ah. gl buddy. bit over my head
<koshar1> cubexde https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<cubexde> koshar1: It says "default     0", but I'm not sure what number to set that to. There are comments up the yingyang in this file :P
<Vladi> Hello cubexde
<rabidweezle> what's the vorbis dev packages called in ubuntu?
<rabidweezle> I'm trying to compile something that needs the devel's
<Vladi> Hellooooo
<narzy> have a little samba problem
<koshar1> cubexde default 0 means the very first line on the grub menu will be default, 1 means the second line sct, remember 0 is a number
<Noxz> Webcam, 'cat /dev/video0' shows correct output, like when I put my hand over it repeated information, in light and moving around the data varriates. gstreamer-properties wont work for v4l2, says unable to negotiate format (v4l-info says pjpg) and crashes when I test v4l(1)..all programs from camorama and ekiga to cheese and skype, nothign works
<hashbrow1> dasei: i just did that again and i still get the text based login screen
<cubexde> koshar1: OK, Ubuntu is already default selected here, but the Windows installation is asking me if I want to load Windows or Ubuntu. When I select Ubuntu it loads Grub.
<KillerOrca> CheesyWeasel, wow, strange issue, have you considered swithcing to KDE, my friend showed me they have a definite key-setting feature
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:are you running ibex ?
<CheesyWeasel> KillerOrca: i dont wanna switch, i just want it fixed. lol
<hashbrow1> dasei: 8.10 yes
<koshar1> cubexde are you using the windows boot manager? if so you will need to overwrite the win mbr OR change the boot.ini file
<CheesyWeasel> KillerOrca: there is a solution, because you can change everything. i just cant seem to find it
<KillerOrca> CheesyWeasel, well I wish I could help, but I don't know where it is either
<cubexde> koshar1: Alright I have boot.ini opened. Now what?
<sinbox> livorbis-dev I think rabidweezle
<supernoob> cheesyweasel system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_saved
<koshar1> cubexde bunno, i dont use windows, try the #windows support channel, or you could install grub to the MBR
<CheesyWeasel> supernoob: its not there.
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:sudo rm  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vladi> helloooooo!!!!
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:sudo reboot
<nickrud> cubexde, is this a wubi install?
<CheesyWeasel> supernoob: the mute function is, but thats not what im trying to change
<cubexde> koshar1: I think I just figured it out. Thanks :)
<git_> is there a software in linux to covert wink .swf to mpeg?
<CapaH> Can anyone help me with something? My registrar is complaining that the new dns servers I have set up quote: "Have the wrong dns record type" -- I can dig mydomain.com @new_nameserver.com  with no issues. Any ideas?
<KillerOrca> CheesyWeasel, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/, might help
<supernoob> at least in 8.10
<CheesyWeasel> KillerOrca: i've looked through there
<hashbrow1> dasei: okay i did that, now what?
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:did you run the last 3 cmd 's ? still no change ?
<hashbrow1> dasei: woops, overlooked the sudo reboot lol
<aaroninfidel> hi, I was wondering if someone could point me to where I could find a bare bones installation of ubuntu...
<owen1__> games are terribly slow on my machine. how to verify my graphic card is enabled?
<rabidweezle> what video card?
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: see what driver you are using --> grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<runescapemastr55> nickrud
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: and yes, what card do you have?
 * rabidweezle waits for some more dev packages to download
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: where can i see what card i have?
<hashbrow1> dasei: well this time i got the loading screen this time but it still dropped back down to textbased login
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: ok... output from   xglinfo | grep direct   ...?
<aaroninfidel> can anyone point me to a bare bones installation of ubuntu?
<rabidweezle> glxinfo | grep direct
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: to see what casrd you have do this command --> lspci -v | grep VGA
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: command not found. sholud i install xglinfo ?
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<SJr|Nbook> Is there some reason I get an error "Invalid Argument 'Ad-Hoc'" error when I try to issue iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: sorry, i had the command wrong
<Org-Mode> !minimal | aaroninfidel
<ubottu> aaroninfidel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: ok... output from   glxlinfo | grep direct   ...?
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: glxlinfo: command not found
<rabidweezle> typo
<rabidweezle> glxinfo
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: that grphics card is from like, what, the 1980's?
<rabidweezle> lol
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: not sure..
<rabidweezle> glxinfo not = glxlinfo
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: well, yes. it's like from the late 80's or early 90's....
<mrwes> I have that card in my old HP desktop
<hashbrow1> dasei: any ideas?
<mrwes> heh... it'll run compiz too
<\Kira> I put in a new graphics card (geforce4) and got it working. The games and little glitches and game speed are faster, but when Im not doing stuff like that, everything seems to vibrate a little bit.... Anybody else noticing this?
<Org-Mode> late 90's onetinsoldier
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: do i need to install mesa-utils?
<stan> kira: 'vibrate' ?
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: ....
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: ok, i think it may be from the mid-90's, but anyway... it's ancient and that's why games or whatever are so slow for you
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to modify the keybindings for a specific keyboard, when you dont know the key value of a specific key?
<stan> owen1__, what video card do you have?
<Org-Mode> yep either way that vid card is ultra antique for today's games
<onetinsoldier> Org-Mode: ahhh, ok, roger
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: it used to be fast. i installed the command-line version of ubuntu and now it's slow.
<stan> ah.. an mx 440 isnt HORRIBLE.
<owen1__> stan: GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<rabidweezle> now I have an ancient vid card
<rabidweezle> radeon mobility m7
<hashbrow1> dasei: did you get my last couple of messages?
<stan> owen1__, it should play tuxracer at 640x480  ok :)
<stan> owen1__, or quake 1
<allegra_1983> hi! i've problems with downloading dlc-files. i've the latest version of JDownloader 0.4.088
<rabidweezle> I'm compiling quakeforge right now
<onetinsoldier> stan: the mx 400, at the time, was known for being one of the worst, most lethargic nvidia cards you could get, and that was for it's time. it's time has past
<onetinsoldier> err, 440
<Vladi> ola Alex
<owen1__> stan: onetinsoldier : how to verify it's being used?
<stan> onetinsoldier, no doubt.. but my TNT2 played quake 1 just fine.
<rapha> Hi all!
<Vladi> good somebody can talk to me???
<rabidweezle> hi vladi
<rapha> How can I make usb-creator recognize an external USB harddisk?
<kop> try getting dual head to work w/ G450 Matrox 32MB in intrepid .... that's  ancient
<Vladi> i'helllo how are you?
<nickrud> Vladi, what's up? Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rabidweezle> mine's a 16 meg video card
<rabidweezle> :(
<allegra_1983> hi vladi. i'm fine but downloading files makes me crazy *gg*
<Roey> hello
<Vladi> where yo from?
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: well, you are using the nv_drv driver, and not the vesa driver, so that much is good. but i doubt you can get direct rendering working on it. but i could be wrong
<Roey> I rebooted and I can't get any sound working.
<Roey> what is the issue here???
<Roey> I know it's a problem for a lot of people..
<allegra_1983> austria
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: r u sure it's being detected by ubuntu?
<Vladi> hello allegra where you from?
<GodfatherofEire> Roey, have you checked your sound configs?
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:yes, but I'm busy for few minutes, brb
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: i used the command-line install of ubuntu. the bare-bone.
<allegra_1983> i'm from austria
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: even if you get have or get direct rending working, the card is just so old now
<kop> rabidweezle, congrats , for even having it work in ubuntu , much older and you would be using NetBSD :-)
<mickster04> anybody know if there is a rar extractor available for ubuntu/
<Vladi> i sorry
<Roey> GodfatherofEire:  which ones specifically?
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: got it. any recommandations for newer card?
<kewsh> Can anyone point me to info or help me with flash 10 not working in firefox 3.0.5 ...it hasnt worked ever since it updated via update manager
<allegra_1983> in the central of europe
<rabidweezle> arg
<LTL> mickster04: apt-get unrar
<allegra_1983> neighbor of germany
<Mageiriki-me-bas> how can i view 3gp videos on ubuntu 8.10?
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: i'm not an nvidia user or remember their model names all that well, but at least something like a 9800GS
<sfer21> Mageiriki-me-bas: will vlc play them?
<aaroninfidel_> anyone here using ubuntu/debian on a macbook pro?
<mickster04> lol sorry to ask:S
<Roey> GodfatherofEire1:  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m77920f82
<kewsh> Can anyone point me to info or help me with flash 10 not working in firefox 3.0.5 ...it hasnt worked ever since it updated via update manager
<allegra_1983> hi
<GodfatherofEire1> Roey, sorry, cant help you with Jack audio server or whatever its called, I never got it working on here either
<Mageiriki-me-bas> sfer, no!
<stan> owen1__, what sort of games do you WANT to play?
<onetinsoldier> kewsh: what is the output of the following -->  lsb_release -r && uname -m
<Roey> GodfatherofEire1:  ok
<Roey> it's not Jack though
<Roey> I don't know what it is
<runescapemastr55> can you guys help me with telnet?
<allegra_1983> xxx
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: 8.10 i686
<stan> runescapemastr55, if you ask a question
<stan> owen1__, what sort of games do you want to play?
<owen1__> stan: 2d games like www.teeworlds.com
<runescapemastr55> what is the telnet shutdown command?
<kewsh> i have ibex i686
<stan> is teeworlds.com a flash game?
<GodfatherofEire1> Roey, says its Jack, so I dont know whats goin on there, sorry
<owen1__> stan: no
<stan> runescapemastr55, telnet is a protocol... it doesnt have commands?
<runescapemastr55> i kno shutdown /r -f but that olny restarts
<kewsh> onetinsoldier: 8.10 i686
<Roey> GodfatherofEire1:  and then it tries a bunch of other drivers
<stan> owen1__, is teeworlds a flash game?
<rapha> How can I make usb-creator recognize an external USB harddisk?
<Roey> GodfatherofEire1:   thanks though
<stan> runescapemastr55, shutdown now
<owen1__> stan: really cute shooting game. 2d and multiplayer.
<CapaH> Is anyone here familiar with bind/named/dns servers? I have set up a new dns server and when I try to change my registrar settings to use the new dns server, it complains that: "It does not appear the nameservers you entered have the correct type of DNS record setup" - Anyone know what may be wrong here?
<runescapemastr55> what?
<owen1__> stan: no flash.
<stan> owen1__, then your video card is fine ... no 3d card will make flash run any faster really.
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: ok, i don't know how to help with flash for the 32-bit architecture. i just know how to fix it for 64-bit really
<owen1__> stan: i know! that's why i am surprised that's it's so slow!
<mickster04> LTL even sudo apt-get unrar doesn't work...
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: no problem. thanks.
<stan> owen1__, what cpu do you have? how much ram?
 * runescapemastr55 is now known as kissmypoop
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: never mind that, i had wrong guy
<kewsh> so is everyone having probelsm with flash?
<rapha> That's a joke?! In Ubuntu 8.10 I can't disable auto-mounting of devices anymore?!?!???
<onetinsoldier> kewsh: ok, sorry. i don't know how to help with flash for the 32-bit architecture. i just know how to fix it for 64-bit really
<stan> kewsh, someone in here yesterday had an issue w/ full screen flash video on his amd machine.. whats your problem/
<owen1__> stan: 1.5 gig ram and 2.2 cpu (i think)
<five> when i boot ubuntu ibed live cd i get walpaper and a mouse
<LTL> mickster04: sudo apt-get install unrar # check enabled repositories if that doesnt work.
<kewsh> stan: it doesnt load anything...just a blank box where flash objects should be
<kewsh> stan: ive tried removing it and installing manually
<stan> kewsh, do you have adobe flash installed?
<five> ubuntu ibex*
<kewsh> and all that
<owen1__> stan: i used to play games like flightgear (3d flight simulation) and it was decent.
<kewsh>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<kewsh>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<stan> owen1__,  yea.. your GF MX 440 is a shitty card.. but it should do OK if you dont push it
<owen1__> stan: after installing ubuntu from the alternate cd, i have issues.
<mickster04> LTL sorted:D
<Brack10> Hi there
<kylezoa> hello Brack10
<Brack10> has anyone successfully installed server 2008 standard core with the vbox extensions? 2.1.0 non-free
<owen1__> stan: teeworlds is not a fancy game. it should be ok.
<Brack10> I'm having problems and #vbox is no help
<kewsh> having no flash is making me want to format and install windows xp :p
<stan> kewsh, what are you waiting for?
<rapha> How can I make usb-creator recognize an external USB harddisk?
<kewsh> lol
<downhill_> go ahead, kewsh
<stan> owen1__, i just installed teeworlds on my laptop...
<downhill_> don't let the door hit you on the way out.
<stan> owen1__, its a centrino 1.2ghz low power laptop w/ an intel video card
<stan> owen1__, and it was smooth @ 1024x768
<owen1__> stan: u can play with me on the laptop...it's cool game.
<kewsh> ubuntu fags hate
<onetinsoldier> kewsh: tlet us see...  dpkg -l '*flash*' | awk '/^ii/ {print $3}'
<onetinsoldier> let*
<owen1__> stan: yeah.
<stan> ubuntu has no position on homosexuality.
<Brack10> lol
<LTL> kewsh: you should be using flashplugin-nonfree
<stan> intel 855GM video lol
<bobbob1016> For some reason I lost all my side panel shortcuts in nautilus.  Now whenever I add them, they disappear.  Any ideas?
<Fjss> where can I get drivers for my intel 965 gpu?
<kewsh> 10.0.15.3-1hardy1
<kewsh> 1.3.10a~snapshot20080611-0ubuntu2
<kewsh> 3.6.1240-2
<downhill_> #vmware couldn't help me here - could somebody help me with this backtrace? http://slexy.org/raw/s21nqPLCJy I found a bug report related to it, but the package the maintainer suggests doesn't exist anymore apparently.
<FloodBot1> kewsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rapha> Does nobody here use USB Creator with external harddrives?
<owen1__> stan: that's why i am shocked with the movement. i actually did'nt even make it to play. i am in the config screen and it's also slow!
<kewsh> sry flod
<rapha> Hello, does somebody hear me?
<downhill_> rapha; no
<onetinsoldier> kewsh: a few diffierent version of flash there?  pastebin the results of -->  dpkg -l '*flash*'
<rapha> Friendly.
<downhill_> you must be new to IRC...
<stan> owen1__, not sure what to tell ya :(
<rapha> Well, I don't even get told "sorry we can't help you" :-(
<sfer21> !repeat | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stan> rapha, no one here gets paid...
<LTL> rapha: speak dude, we 'hear' you
<rapha> kk i see :-)
<rapha> sry
<stan> rapha,  we are just like you.
<hashbrow1> dasei: you still here?
<terminhell> Fresh install of xubuntu, freshly updated, activated the restricted Broadcom drivers and things still not working. Ironicly it seems like the wireless device is ON via the LED....
<rapha> sfer21: Already googled a lot and didn't find anything so I thought I'd come here
<stan> rapha, i came in here yesterday with some stpid issue.. and have helped people here and there as i idle here..
<Flap77> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<sfer21> rapha: what's your problem?
<owen1__> stan: maybe it's the full screen mode. let me try to make it smaller.
<genii-around> !ru | Flap77
<ubottu> Flap77: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stan> owen1__, i am running full screen.. i am using an 'intel' driver... are you running the 'nv' driver?
<youngcoder> rapha, what is your wuestions?
<rjune__> ok, so I have a Sansa, I'm using id3 to fill out the mp3 tags. yet when I put the files on the sansa, it reads some *other* tag that isn't being set with id3, does anybody have any idea what's up?
<rapha> youngcoder: sfer21: I want to use an external USB Harddisk for Ubuntu. I installed it there but that only works in the computer I used for the installation. Now I want to use the USB Creator but it doesn't recognize the harddisk as a USB stick...
<youngcoder> holy crap i need typing tutor
<sfer21> rapha: USB creator? is this to boot ubuntu from or something?
<stan> rjune_, No -- but there is ID3 and ID3v2 .. and an mp3 can have BOTH sets of tags.
<rapha> sfer21: you can transfer an .iso image onto a USB stick with it
<rjune__> stan: Ah
<stan> rjune_, make sure you are deleting the tags you dont want.
<rjune__> that could be it
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:back again, yes
<stan> rjune_, I know winamp (under wine) shows them both... other than that .. i dont know how to edit them both easily...
<rjune__> stan: thanks for the tip, I'll check into it
<DasEi> you still stuck at cmd-line and can't get to desktop after installing a video -driver ..
<owen1__> stan: i don't know what driver i am running. when i type: lspci -v | grep VGA  i get: GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x  does it mean i am actually using it?
<stan> owen1__, no.
<tim167> hello, problem with my laptop: i connect a regular keyboard to use the numpad, but, eventhough 'numlock' is on, instead of entering numbers it moves the mouse. how can i fix this ? thanks!
<genii-around> !info v2strip
<ubottu> v2strip (source: v2strip): Removes ID3v2 tags from MP3 files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
 * genii-around sips
<DasEi> you still stuck at cmd-line and can't get to desktop after installing a video -driver .., hashbrow1
<hashbrow1> dasei: yes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 0.o
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Whats happened now hashbrow1?
<stan> owen1__, I scanned my /var/log/xorg.log file :(
#ubuntu 2008-12-28
<stan> owen1__, I scanned my /var/log/xorg.0.log
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead tried installing the restricted nvidia drivers version 177 and now all i get is a text based login
<rjune__> stan:  do you know of any command line tools that do work with v2 tags?
<stan> rjune_, v2strip
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Try changing back to vesa driver in xorg.conf
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead how do i do that?
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead and if i did that, wouldnt that allow me not to have  desktop effects?
<stan> how do i know what xorg is using for a video driver?
<ali1234> rapha: i used unetbootin and it worked well for me
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: no.. the lspci command doesn't mean your using it.. but the   grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ...file does show that you are
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: got it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, Thats right, but you can then try and sort something out from there, and get drivers/use eGUI to try and fix problem rather than cmd.
<pub> anyone familiar with crontab?
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead okay. how do i do that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stan> owen1__, just fyi -- run glxgears
<stan> i get 440 FPS
<owen1__> onetinsoldier: stan: when i changed the game to be smalle than full screen (my full screen is 1368x768) it's faster.
<stan> owen1__, glxgears -info  should say what 3d driver is beign used
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> in the section device, it says driver "nv" ?
<stan> mine says Mesa DRI Intel (R)
<onetinsoldier> owen1__: ahh, roger. good idea to do that
<owen1__> stan: it ask me to install mesa-utils
<stan> ah :(
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead: just did that and it opened a new file.... dasei had me do rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf after copying it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf_save (or maybe xorg.con_backup i cant remember_
<onetinsoldier> 56315 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11262.817 FPS
<stan> dunno.. my normal ubuntu 8.04 desktop install came with it.
<stan> onetinsoldier, lol.
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<stan> real 3d card I take it? :)
<owen1__> stan: i have the minimum ubuntu installation..
<onetinsoldier> ati 4850 with fglrx driver 8.12
<stan> owen1__, that might be part of your problem? i dunno.
<owen1__> stan: one sec. installing it.
<stan> onetinsoldier, 16mb ram? :D
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead should i cp it back over to xorg.conf? and then nano into it?
<quik__> while using top, it says that my system has nearly used all its ram, however ordering by ram usage, it doesn't appear that any processes are 'using' it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, yes.
<att0> can anyone suggest a really cheap video card (just for videos) with good driver support?
<onetinsoldier> hehe... ya!    nah, it's got 512 MB
<quik__> is there a way to see clearly where ram is being used?
<rapha> ali1234: thx i'm gonna try that!
<stan> quik__, linux (like windows vista/windows server) uses memory to 'cache' files so they read faster.  it will automatically use memory whenever it can to do this; but instantly releases it if a program needs it.
<quik__> stan: so is there a way to get the 'real' availability?
<lukasz> hello
<stan> quik__, top, subtract buffers from used.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, Did ya get ya second nic working m8?
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead: theres no driver entry in the section device
<lukasz> i'v got a problem
<quik__> stan: right. thanks :)
<stan> lukasz, do you have a therapist?
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead i think i can pastebin it now if need be lol
<quik__> stan: I assume its the same for 'free -m'
<DasEi>  hashbrow1:don't run the following command, but tell me what it offers you to remove, answer it with n (no) : sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<tim167> how do i reset my numeric keypad, so that it enters numbers instead of moving the mouse cursor ? thanks
<lukasz> computer problem
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, lol, yeah, pastebin it would be good.
<stan> quik__, possibly rmeove buffers and cache..
<stan> lukasz, we cant read your mind.
<lukasz> i speek english but not very well
<owen1__> stan: when i run glxgears -info i get a small animation of 3 wheels moving.
<DasEi>  tim167:try preesing num key ?
<stan> owen1__, when you close it; it should say FPS
<stan> owen1__, in the console
<mortuis99> HELP!!! i have installed 8.10 (II) and not i DO have sound but it is VERY low..  can someone help me out with this?
<IxoAussent> Ok
<IxoAussent> Thanksç
<owen1__> stan: 507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 101.237 FPS
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol DasEi.
<tim167> DasEi: the num lock is on, with it off it does the same
<stan> owen1__, thats REALLY low!
<owen1__> stan: 561 frames in 5.0 seconds = 112.180 FPS
<koshar1> mortuis99 open the mixer and increase the pcm slider
<owen1__> stan: what does it mean?
<stan> owen1__, glxgears -info  should say what 3d driver is beign used
<lukasz> i try to install g3 modem on linux ubuntu and i dont exacley now what i must do
<blbrown_lt> what is the command to see of list of the last packages that you installed
<owen1__> stan: GL_VERSION    = 2.1 Mesa 7.2
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead i forget how to pipe it there, can you tell me how pls
<stan> lukasz, What sort of modem?
<DasEi>  hashbrow1: does it only offer up to 3 nvidia packages ?
<owen1__> stan: GL_RENDERER   = Software Rasterizer
<lukasz> zte
<stan> owen1__, thats your problem!
<hashbrow1> dasei: yeah like version 177 92 and something else i believe
<owen1__> stan: there is more info under extensions.
<LTL> blbrown_lt: dpkg -l
<owen1__> stan: what is it?
<stan> owen1__, the GL_RENDERER should be nvidia or something...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, do: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lukasz> it's china
<stan> it sounds like X is loading a hsitty driver
<gregor> is there any support of OpenLaszlo/LZX?
<jmspeex> Anyone can help me understand why I get frequent wireless disconnects with Intrepid?
<onetinsoldier> mortuis99: double click on the speaker icon... when the menu comes up raise the volume levels and unmute them. go into preferences and check thing like Surround, Front, Center, if they aren't already, and unmute them
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> then do: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stan> owen1__, my laptop shouldnt get better fps than you :)
<owen1__> stan: u r the king!
<DasEi>  hashbrow1: so remove it  : sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<stan> owen1__, figure out how to install the nv driver.
<owen1__> stan: what can i do?
<mortuis99> koshar1  it is better but still way LOW
<stan> owen1__, install the nv driver :D
<owen1__> stan: ok.
<onetinsoldier> mortuis99: make sure you have volume level for PCM raised
<owen1__> ok. thanks so much. should i google to my specific (crappy) nvidia?
<kokodrilo> hola
<stan> owen1__,  sorry.. not sure where else ot lead you..  nah.. you just want the generic shitty NV driver.
<kokodrilo> pueden leerme ?
<DasEi>  hashbrow1: try rebooting again
<owen1__> stan: great. thanks
<stan> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+nv+driver&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=ubuntu+nv+driv
<threeparrots> what's the audio support channel?
<stan> or install the propritary nvidia driver
<owen1__> stan: will do. thanks
<stan> owen1__, is there a reason you did a minimal install rather than full?
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead http://pastebin.com/f7e2a8f71
<mortuis99> things were muted
<owen1__> stan: i want to keep it lean..
<threeparrots> what's the audio support channel?
<onetinsoldier> mortuis99: roger
<DasEi>  hashbrow1: paste looks normal, purge nvidia and reboot
<mortuis99> onetinsoldier  thank you but ya coulda warned me when i unclicked it was LOUD i wear headphones :-)
<onetinsoldier> mortuis99: lol, sorry :P
<stan> mortuis99, is that like ... 'warning turning on the shower might burn you if you leave the water on hot'? :)
<mortuis99> HAHA THANK YOU for the help
<mortuis99> something like that
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<threeparrots> can't get all four speakers to work...... anyone?????
<eelriver> First, turn them up really loud
<threeparrots> thanks for the insight
<lukasz> hello?
<scorpio_> Helllo all
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, That looks fine to boot up.
<lukasz> i can't dowload from rapidshare
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, type startx
<lukasz> why?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> hashbrow1, then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead well i just purged it following dasei's advice and now ive got a desktop now
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh, cool.
<Noxz> Webcam, 'cat /dev/video0' shows correct output, like when I put my hand over it repeated information, in light and moving around the data varriates. gstreamer-properties wont work for v4l2, says unable to negotiate format (v4l-info says pjpg) and crashes when I test v4l(1)..all programs from camorama and ekiga to cheese and skype, nothign works..LD_PRELOAD does not work neither
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nevermind then.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead now how am i going to get them activated?
<hashbrow1> courpse|dead i want those useless desktop effects :P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Lol.
<lukasz> hello
<DasEi> hashbrow1: this time use ibex (damn xorg 7.4) items for doing drivers, anyway, which card ?
<ali1234> Noxz: what kind of camera is it? my webcam works with none of the progs you listed but it does work with luvcview
<onetinsoldier> scorpio_: hi there
<Noxz> $10 offbrand, using gspca drivers, pac7311
<hashbrow1> dasei: my gfx cards? 2 x 7600GT
<ali1234> Noxz: hmm... nothing like mine... but maybe worth a try?
<Noxz> I am installing that app now ot test
<Noxz> crashes with a BadAlloc
<hashbrow1> dasei: whats ibex items and how do i use them?
<Noxz> xine had this problem untill I updated gstreamer a few moments ago to see if that would work, gstreamer still crashes, but xine doesnt
<Noxz> so I can knock one more program off the list
<kokodrilo> how i can set a command ?
<kokodrilo> how can join me to spanish chanels ?
<rapha> ali1234: sfer21: youngcoder: Unetbootin doesn't seem to work either - no matter whether I install it on /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 it gives some sort of boot error :-/
<ardchoille> kokodrilo: set a command? Can you elaborate?
<onetinsoldier> !es | kokodrilo
<ubottu> kokodrilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> hashbrow1: I'm not on ibex right now, but there is a menu hardware drivers in system which mostly works better, an also risky but sometimes working way (rmember today's struggle/solvings) is:
<kokodrilo> send a comand
<DasEi> !envygtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envygtk
<kokodrilo> with slahs?
<kokodrilo> \list
<Slart> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<DasEi> !envyNG > hashbrow1
<ubottu> hashbrow1, please see my private message
<sfer21> rapha: maybe it's not a bug in ubuntu, but rather a bug with your computer not wanting to boot from it as a usb stick?
<Slart> kokodrilo: /join #ubuntu-es
<ali1234> rapha: is /dev/sdb1 really the correct drive? and is it formatted as fat?
<DasEi> hashbrow1: generally ibex changed from config/aplication relation to hal and dbus in ibex an xorg 7.4 causes lots of trouble, good reason for hardy to me
<rapha> ali1234: yes, no. Trying with FAT now.
<robert_chile> hola
<hashbrow1> dasei: so do i need to install the envyNG? and i used the hardware drivers app earlier to install the restricted drivers but now there is nothing in that list
<onetinsoldier> hal = hardware hallucinogenic layer
<rapha> ali1234: wow, looks like I'm getting somewhere - now _nothing_ is happening :-P
<stan> hallucinogenic starts with a?
<Noxz> I own HALlucination on sf
<rapha> ali1234: (it just sits there showing a cursor)
<onetinsoldier> stan: yep... :P
<Noxz> no progress made on it yet
<Noxz> might be a replacement to X
<Noxz> or something else
<Noxz> ...anywho, I have a problem with my webcam
<DasEi> hashbrow1: reinstall that app then, safer way then envy for sure, some drivers to well, others less .. ask for someone in ibex using your model
<Org-Mode> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Noxz> Webcam, 'cat /dev/video0' shows correct output, like when I put my hand over it repeated information, in light and moving around the data varriates. gstreamer-properties wont work for v4l2, says unable to negotiate format (v4l-info says pjpg) and crashes when I test v4l(1)..all programs from camorama and ekiga to cheese and skype, nothign works..LD_PRELOAD does not work neither
<ali1234> rapha: after the bios post?
 * sauvin_ sets up a MASSIVE dkpg -i process and hopes it finishes before 4 AM
<axisys> i just installed a ATI TV Wonder card HD 600 card .. should I not see a /dev/video or something similar device?
<kokodrilo> s
<kokodrilo> s
<ali1234> axisys: does it have video in?
<axisys> ali1234: yes
<DasEi> is there a succesfull way for 7600GT  in ibex ? please tell  hashbrow1
<ali1234> axisys: then yes, in theory :)
<axisys> ali1234: unless it is not a good card for linux
<ali1234> axisys: right
<sauvin_> axisys, do you have a /dev/video0?
<axisys> sauvin_: nawp
 * DasEi off to catching bats
<zigzags> how do i verify the data on a cd? i want to do a check for um....i cant remember the name of the common file error for cds... file integrity or something
<zigzags> disk checksum possibly
<stan> zigzags, did you burn files?  or an iso?
<biomass> md5 ?
<KillerOrca> does anyone have a good guide to install handbrake in 8.04?
<zigzags> yeah i burned this cd a few months ago
<zigzags> no its not md5
<KillerOrca> !handbrake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrake
<biomass> zigzags: isn't in an option when you boot with the cd ?
<zigzags> stan: yes it is an iso burned to cd sorry
<MHz128> If I resize my linux drive to create another partition, will I risk losing files? defrag is not necessary correct?
<hashbrow1> dasei: is there a way i can downgrade to heron? you said that heron you can get this working no sweat right?
<zigzags> its not an OS cd, UT2004
<stan> MHz128, you always risk currupting the partition table/data when you resize. i always do a bakcup first.
<zigzags> or is that how I would get to the error checking thing??
<BellinXFelon> ugh html is boring
<MHz128> stan, cool thanks. Do linux drives require defrag?
<meslash> MHz128: not really.
<stan> MHz128, all drives do.. but there are no utilities for EXT3
<stan> MHz128, EXT3 keeps things reletively fragment free
<meslash> MHz128: ext3 is very resistant to fragmetnation.
<MHz128> cool
<MHz128> Can ubuntu read/write ZFS filesystem?
<meslash> MHz128: actually, I believe there is a defrag program if you really want one.
<biomass> zigzags: ah, ut2004 - then I dunno, I usually use sfv to verify large directories but then you need to know what the original looked like
<stan> MHz128, ZFS isnt free.. so it isnt in th ekernel.. there is a fusefs module for it though
<MHz128> stan, I thought  ZFS was open source?
<stan> MHz128, open souce doesnt mean free.
<MHz128> ohhh
<zigzags> biomass: CRC check! thats what i need
<koshar1> MHz128 with complex file operations there is always a risc of data loss, so valuable data should always be backed up on 2 separate phsyical locations
<zigzags> cyclic redundency check
<terminhell> i just installed and updated xubuntu. activated the restricted broadcom bcm43 driver, but it still doesnt seem to be working. Ive not had this problem after an install of regular ubuntu...any ideas?
<ali1234> axisys: according to v4l wiki, your card is not supported
<jake_> is totem the media player i want to be using, or are there definite better ones out there?
<biomass> zigzags: ok =) still, how would you accomplish that ?
<zigzags> idk im googling it now
<donavan> jake: I like VLC ... totem gives me nothing but issues
<pikario> i like vlc too
<ali1234> terminhell: if you upgraded the kernel you might need to copy the firmware from the old firmware dir to the new one
<donavan> I have been trying to get my tv card to work but I can get it to scan for the channels can anyone give me some help?
<progre55> hi everybody
<ali1234> terminhell: look in /lib/firmware/
<terminhell> ali1234: so maybe i should rerun the restricted driver util?
<onetinsoldier> hello progre55
<zigzags> someone know how to do a Cyclic Redundancy Check???
<ali1234> terminhell: don't know... i use b43 and the fwcutter util
<axisys> ali1234: do u have the link?
<terminhell> ali1234: i see the b43 folder and all the .fw files in there
<progre55> i have problems with panels.. the "show desktop" button and the "workspaces" window are lost. How can i restore them??
<ali1234> axisys: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI/AMD#ATI_Graphic_cards_with_TV_Tuners_and.2For_Capture_facilities
<jake_> i have been using vlc in windows
<jake_> so sounds good to me!
<unop_> zigovr3, you mean recover a CD/DVD that is suffering from that?
<axisys> ali1234: thnx
<ali1234> terminhell: you should also see folders like /lib/firmware/<kernel version> you might need to move them in there
<zc00gii> is changing the host mask in Ubuntu/Linux possible? what I mean by it is the user@host:~$ in the terminal
<zc00gii> and how it appears in computers around you network
<zc00gii> your*
<progre55> can anybody please help me out with the panel problem? )
<terminhell> ali1234: copy or move? cuz ya im in the new kernel dir and im not seeing the b43 stuff
<djungelkraem> could anyone help me configure my xorg.conf? i have a X1950Pro
<ali1234> terminhell: either i suppose... do you see any error messages on dmesg? like "missing firmware" etc?
<zsquareplusc> progre55: riht clikc on a free space on the panel -> "add to panel" and find the corresponding items in the window that shows
<andre_pl> I've got a Rogers Internet Stick (3g usb modem) and fresh ibex, no internet connection to run any updates. :(
<rapha> ali1234: yes, after the BIOS post. There's some disk access and then the blinking cursor.
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: i can try. what kind of driver are you wanting? open-source or fglrx driver?
<unop_> zc00gii, see the PROMPTING section in the bash(1) manpage
 * kokodrilo jumps
<andre_pl> the device is showing a ton of errors in dmesg
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: fglrx
<nickrud> zc00gii, http://www.gilesorr.com/bashprompt/prompts/
<AA1> hey everyone can some one help me install tor please or tork
<ali1234> rapha: are you using unetbootin version 304?
<rapha> andre_pl: 3G worked for me out-of-the-box - i just had to have my pincode ready...
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: ok, can you pastebin your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so i can see it?
<zc00gii> nickrud, I know the bash prompt >_>
<zc00gii> just want to know how to change the host
<progre55> zsquareplusc, thanks man, appreciate!
<andre_pl> rapha: i think the 3g would work fine but for the USB Device itself being a jerk.  device descriptor read/64 error -110
<nickrud> zc00gii, oh, change the name of the host itself?
<zc00gii> nickrud, yep
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: ofc.
<nickrud> !hostname | zc00gii
<ubottu> zc00gii: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<andre_pl> rapha: i once got it to recognize some sort of mass storage device in the modem, but i think the actual 3g device is not being recognized or registered properly with the kerbel
<andre_pl> *kernel
<rapha> andre_pl: oh sry cant help with that, i got it built-in :-/
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: ofc? you're at the office?
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: no? :P im at home (ofc. = ofcourse?)
<hernan> Hi, can anyone tell me how to open a *.rmvb in ubuntu?
<terminhell> ali1234: i dont see any errors. but i do see a line commenting on how the radio is turned off, but the LED on the laptop shows that it should be on?
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: ahhh, ok. cool
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m3846f94e
<zc00gii> nickrud, I don't have System->Administration->Networking
<zc00gii> just Network Tools which doesn't include the hsot mask
<andre_pl> is there a way to download all the updates for a fresh 8.10 from within windows and burn them to disc to update in linux?
<nickrud> zc00gii, then use the manual method
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: ok, looks like we have some work to do. you have already installed some fglrx drivers?
<zc00gii> bah, didn't want to mess something up, but okay
<zsquareplusc> zc00gii, nickrun, netowrk settings are now under system->prefs (intrepid)
<AA1> if anyone can help to install tor please pm me thank you
<stovicek> zc00gii, to get network settings: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<ali1234> andre_pl: synaptic can make a script to download all the selected updates, but you'll need bash and wget to run it on windows
<AA1> or is there software to buy for ubuntu or linux
<zsquareplusc> nickrud: see above, mistyped your nick, sorry
<nickrud> zsquareplusc, thanks
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: yes - the only thing ive added is the videooverlay - but it didnt help in videoplayback
<ali1234> terminhell: hmm... i dont know then... LEDs arn't necessarily correct... often they are under software control
<Sauvin> AA1, there is no software to buy for ubuntu.
<andre_pl> ali1234: I'm trying to guide my father-in-law through this over the phone, so I dont think that will fly :(
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: i don't think it matters much, but i'm just curious as to what version of Ubuntu you are using
<ali1234> andre_pl: hmm which end are you on?
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: 8.10
<AA1> Sauvin why when i install tork in ubuntu it doesn't work? cant find any servers
<biomass> sauvin: of course there is, just not that many =)
<AA1> i'm running gnome not kde
<zsquareplusc> sauvin i tend to contradict ;-)
<unop_> andre_pl, maybe this helps - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OfflinePackageDownload
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: ok, roger. same here. we going to be doing several things. ready to get started?
 * Sauvin knows nothing of tork
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: maybe pm or own channel for this then?
<Nasser> Hello. Im sorry but i need your help. I heard this is a big IT irc community, I thought someone wold be nice enough to help me. I am looking for a big IT forums i can make use of and be active in, which covers many areas of IT sch as programming, networking, and mltemidia design. I havn't found a forum which is big and covers all thse areas. Would someone here point me out to the right direction?
<hashbrow1> is fuppes in the repository?
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: yeah. sure. pm me
<oerah> Hi there, i have a HP D50 122, which has a button on the front for enabling/disabling wireless, it works fine in windows, but it always stays disabled in ubuntu 8.10, can someone help me fix it?
<andre_pl> unop_: thanks, looking at that now. ali1234 not sure I understood the question.  the father-in-law has no internet except a 3g usb modem which isn't being picked up correctly, so I'm trying to get h im online from linux, he has windows available as a dual boot and can get online with it
<biomass> Nasser: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nasser> ok thanks
<rapha> Nasser: if you're using Ubuntu you might want to get to know the Ubuntu Forums themselves a bit better. I think there's sub-forums in there for most of what you mentioned...
<zc00gii> stovicek, nickrud, zsquareplusc, sudo is messed up, I had already done hostname <host> and now can't use sudo to edit /etc/hosts , am I screwed?
<ali1234> andre_pl: all updates will be pretty huge download...
<nickrud> zc00gii, no, you can boot into recovery mode and edit it there
<nickrud> zc00gii, you'll have root access that way, bypassing sudo
<rapha> zc00gii: `hostname' doesn't make any permanent changes, so you should not be screwed.
<nickrud> zsquareplusc, I'm not finding a means to change hostname through the prefs now, is it gone?
<andre_pl> ali1234: how huge?
<andre_pl> never thought of that.
<GodfatherofEire> Are there any good speech to text applications for Ubuntu?
<zc00gii> rapha: so will a reboot work? or even a log out?
<zsquareplusc> zc00gii: sounds like you want to learn about the recovery mode :p
<rapha> zc00gii: BUT I think you will have to edit /etc/hosts as well as /etc/hostname or something
<andre_pl> its a devcent 3g p lan, but i image it has some kind of limit
<rapha> zc00gii: reboot should do
<zc00gii> /etc/hostname is a executable >_>
<nickrud> !hostname | zc00gii edit those two files
<ubottu> zc00gii edit those two files: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ali1234> andre_pl: well... i installed 8.10 on my new laptop yesterday and did an update... iirc it was about 250mb
<rapha> ali1234: nope, got unetbootin 301
<zc00gii> wait no it isn;t
<andre_pl> ali1234: that's not bad at all.
<zc00gii> nvm
<zsquareplusc> nickrud: hm. i don't see a way either. the network prefs is just for connections, not for your own pc :/
<ali1234> rapha: hmm ok well i used 304... i think older versions didn't support fat32?
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> it didn't complain
<nickrud> zsquareplusc, I'll bring up changing the factoid, thanks for the heads up
<rapha> but i'm gonna try 304 tomorrow - thanks ali1234!
<rapha> bye all!
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GodfatherofEire> Are there any good speech to text applications for Ubuntu?
<ali1234> andre_pl: my mobile package has a 1gb/month limit
<andre_pl> unop_: seems the hardest part of the procedure is getting this 'uri-list' file. the perl one-liner isn't something i'd be able to communicate by telephone. is there a way to get a such a list asuming a fresh 8.10 install (it should be the same for anyone in that boat right?)
<andre_pl> ali1234: this plan is very generous, its something like 20GB
<ali1234> andre_pl: just have him email the list to you, process it, and send it back to him with a copy of wget for windows and a handy script
<progre55> I have sony vaio vgn-FW21E, with 4Gb of RAM, but my ubuntu 8.10 sees it as 3Gb. Can anybody suggest anything please?
<rapha> GodfatherofEire: I know of `festival' and `speakup'. Not sure if the latter is speech input tho.
<Kijutsu> is snes9x not in the ubuntu package database?
<andre_pl> ali1234: just realized the problem with this..... he needs to apt-get update to get the list of updates.
<andre_pl> can't do that
<admincpn> Need help installing 8.10 on Compaq Presario SR1920NX Desktop with SATA hard drive
<ali1234> andre_pl: yeah that will be a problem
<meslash> Kijutsu: looks like it is to me.
<Kijutsu> progre55, 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<Alexplay> When compiling kernels, is better to compile my hardware drivers as modules or built-in ? What are the pros and cons of each one?
<GodfatherofEire> rapha, thanks
<meslash> Kijutsu: apt-cache search snes
<progre55> Kijutsu, 32bit
<jtaji> Kijutsu: they are http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=snes
<unop_> andre_pl, you can direct the person to download the page to a removable drive and follow instructions when booted into linux
<draginxx> Is there anyway to get IE7 to go on ubuntu? Or anyone know of those browser snapshot pages where I dont have to wait 50 minutes in queue? :P
<andre_pl> unop_: theres still the problem of not being able to run apt-get update without an internet connection
<meslash> draginxx: have you tried wine?
<Kijutsu> progre55, that's why.. 32bit operating systems can only address a total of 4gb of ALL ram thruout the entire system, system ram, video ram, l1 and l2 CPU cache, etc.
<Kijutsu> jtaji & meslash: thanks much.
<draginxx> meslash, I wouldnt even know where to get ie7
<lukasz> hmm
<progre55> Kijutsu, damn, it sux (
<andre_pl> surely there is a way tog et a list of all core-debs that have been updated since 8.10's release so he can just download them all, stick them in /var/cache/whatev' and then run the updates.
<meslash> draginxx: good point....
<unop_> andre_pl, i believe the howto says that step is optional
<lukasz> How do I message the bot?
<juanto> bye people
<Kijutsu> progre55, i have the same problem... I can only address about 3.7 gig in my dell m1530
<progre55> juanto, bye
<meslash> Kijutsu: hang on, I thought I saw a high-memory option in my config?
<draginxx> IEs4Linux i guess works :)
<jtaji> progre55: you'll need to reinstall with 64bit, I'm just about to do that on mine now that there are no issues in doing so
<lukasz> nevermind figure d it out
<Kijutsu> meslash, its possible.. i don't believe it's a default option in the standard ubuntu kernel.
<andre_pl> unop_: its optional in that you only need to do it if you want newer packages than you already have... this is a fresh 8.10 install, never seen the internet before, so without the update, it will not know about any new packages.
<Kijutsu> meslash, but don't quote me on that.
<Alexplay> someone asnwer me please
<progre55> jtaji, but will my laptop support the 64bit ubuntu?
<progre55> =)
<lukasz> Ok I dunno now hmm
<Kijutsu> progre55, what processor?
<meslash> Kijutsu: Maybe so.
<lukasz> Could someone please tell me how to msg Ubottu
<progre55> Kijutsu, sec
<CapaH> Does anyone know why I am getting this when I try: rndc reload ---> This may indicate that the remote server is using an older version of the command protocol, this host is not authorized to connect, the clocks are not syncronized, or the key is invalid <-- ?
<zsquareplusc> lukasz: /msg ubottu hi
<meslash> Kijutsu: I see CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y in my stock standard config, but I dunno about anything above 4G....
<lukasz> ok thnx
<lukasz>  /msg ubottu hi
<progre55> Kijutsu, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz
<sloopy> Alexplay, hi how ya doing?
<lukasz>  /msg ubottu hi
<Kijutsu> meslash, i believe that applies to the max of 4gb thruout the entire system
<lukasz> oops
<Kijutsu> progre55, 64bit capable :)
<Alexplay> sloopy: who are u?
<zsquareplusc> lukasz: w/o space at the begin of line
<progre55> Kijutsu, thanks man
<meslash> Kijutsu: hmm, could be I guess.....
<unop_> andre_pl, right - but what is your priority - getting the machine on the net or updating it with newer packages?
<sloopy> Alexplay, i am someone you said someone answer you
<Alexplay> ok
<biomass> sloopy: =D
<andre_pl> unop_: you're missing the point, i need newer packages to get on the internet, the packages that come with 8.10 out of the box are failing to recognize my usb device.
<Kijutsu> meslash, from what i remember of my gentoo days, the himem option is applied to the complete system overall, 4gb between system ram, video ram and cpu cache
<sloopy> meslash, and that option is for systems with more the 4GB of ram, less ram and that option will only slow down the system a SMALL bit
<meslash> Kijutsu: Can be higher, check http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450
<lukasz> Is there only french version of easycam2 depo?
<Kijutsu> meslash, looking.. one moment please
<Alexplay> anyone?
<terminhell1> ali1234: i dont understand whats so different
<zc00gii> nickrud, what was the gnome network thing again?
<nickrud> zc00gii, apparently that's gone, the factoid needs to be updated
<zc00gii> I know
<GINZ> Hi
<sloopy> Alexplay, and to answer your question, it isnt a big difference, modules or builtin, some prefer one or other, if you make them as modules it makes debuggin easier, but for a running system it doesnt matter
<terminhell1> ali1234: when i last installed intripid ubuntu, after i installed the restricted driver it workd without a hitch, but with xubuntu i dont understand
<zc00gii> the other network manager
<zsquareplusc> Alexplay: just repeating "anyone" doesn't really help. just repeat you question once every few minutes
<zine> can anyone tell me if there is really a big difference then installing a x64 linux distro compared to a 32bit distro
<nickrud> zc00gii, can't find the option in any gui, I've asked some others about it elsewhere
<Xero> zine, its the same
<stovicek> zc00gii, this?-> to get network settings: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<Alexplay> sloopy, ah ok i don't need debuggin so it should be safe to built-in, zsquareplusc, got it
<Kijutsu> meslash, after reading.. it's a possibility
<zine> okay then
<meslash> Kijutsu: It seems that it specifically works on Pentium Pro which has a facility for doing up to 64G of memory.
<D3RGPS31> anyone wanna guide me through upgrading jaunty with the alternative cd
<meslash> Kijutsu: other than that, you're stuck with 4G
<ardchoille> D3RGPS31: you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<carandraug> KillerOrca: how did it went yesterday?
<progre55> Kijutsu, I'm trying to download the ubuntu 8.10 64bit, but it's called ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso. the word "amd" there scares me :) is it compatible with intel processors?
<sloopy> Alexplay, yes, as modules the system can swap them out (kernel cant be swapped out) so for devices that arnt used (i.e. serial drivers, etc) it can help if they are modules but over all most machines have plenty of ram
<iglooc00l> Hi
<zsquareplusc> zine: its the same, except for some 3rd party application. some can be run too (install ia32-libs) and some are a bit more complicated
<GINZ> I am running Xubuntu, and recently made a blunder in the terminal. I got the error notice "#1290 - The MYSQL server is running with the - - skip-gfrant-tables option
<GINZ> so it cannot execute this statement
<GINZ> "
 * mitchsb is getting set to install ubuntu
<Kijutsu> progre55, it is
<GINZ> Can anyone tell me how to fix this please
<stovicek> zc00gii, that should give you System > Administration > Network Settings.. click on the General tab, you'll see the Host Name. Unlock the window and change it to what you want.
<Alexplay> sloopy: ah ok that's more clear, thanks
<Kijutsu> meslash, reading the .config file says that 4g is enabled, meaning max 4g, and not 64g
<ardchoille> GINZ: xubuntu? You're better off in #xubuntu
<nibsa1242b> do I need to do anything special to make tracker search tool work, it never seems to show what i'm looking for even when I know its there
<zsquareplusc> progre55: amd is a historic thing. they were the 1st to get 64bit done right for the x86 architecture. but intel is compatible with their core2 and other processeros
<GINZ> Ok ardchoill, thanks
<zine> im taking vista off this laptop i think
<meslash> Kijutsu: So if you have a Pentium Pro and more than 4G, you will have to recompile a kernel to activate that.
<zc00gii> stovicek: I already changed it the manual way, now the terminals won't load :\
<CapaH> Does anyone here know why rndc will not start? I get: [fail] This may indicate that the remote server is using an older version of the command protocol, this host is not authorized to connect, the clocks are not syncronized, or the key is invalid <-- ?
<stovicek> zc00gii, can you access Synaptic?
<progre55> Kijutsu, thanks
<Kijutsu> meslash, so i still think that progre55 is stuck at ~3gb of total system ram under a 32bit system
<enerya> i tried to create two addition ext3 partitions, copied the contents of the loop mounted iso into one partition (dev/sdb2), adjusted my existing grub to boot from /dev/sdb2 but can not install into /dev/sdb3, installation does not even present /dev/sdb as candidate
<progre55> zsquareplusc, thanks
<iglooc00l> i know this isn't medibuntu's channel... but is anyone else having issues using their repos?
<zc00gii> stovicek, no :\
<genii> GINZ: You usually use the skip grant tables startup option to reset the root mysql password. If you've done this recently, restart the mysql daemon normally
<meslash> Kijutsu: I guess.  I came in halfway through the discussion.
<stovicek> zc00gii, you are at the desktop, yes?
<Kijutsu> meslash, yeah... 'tis okay :)
<Kijutsu> meslash, evil 32bit systems :)
<zc00gii> stovicek, yep
<meslash> Kijutsu: I wanted help with NAT, and suddenly figured the problem out before asking!
<stovicek> zc00gii, you can't open a terminal window?
<meslash> Kijutsu: Honi soit qui mal y pense.
<progre55> meslash, I have 4Gb of ram but my 32bit ubuntu sees on 3Gb
<zc00gii> no
<zsquareplusc> CapaH: such an nice error message.. it basically tells you that anything can be wrong.. heh. it looks like it cant connect to the server at all. can you "ping" the server? (and i don't know what rndc is)
<lukasz> Yey webcam is installed :D
<Kijutsu> meslash, I don't speak wahteverthe grab language that is :)
<Arv3n> hi guys.
<zc00gii> I'll do ctrl+alt+f3
<meslash> progre55: So it's because of the video memory?
<zc00gii> f2*
<lukasz> Hopefully I can flip it now
<progre55> meslash, and i was told that that's  because of the 32bit system
<Sauvin> progre55, you don't have a PAE kernel?
<Kijutsu> progre55, whats your video card memory?
<zc00gii> that wn't come up :\
<Arv3n> whenever i try and do a minimal install with the minimal iso, i keep getting timed out errors. is there a problem with the servers?
<progre55> meslash, no idea )
<meslash> Kijutsu: It's the order of the garter's motto: Evil he who evil thinks (it)
<nibsa1242b> what is a good way to search/ look for words in file names? tracker seems to be broken and not show obvious files (file will be [something].pdf I'll search for *.pdf and get tons of *.txt files]
<zc00gii> brb
<GINZ> genii I have rebooted a couple of times and still get that error
<progre55> Sauvin, what is PAE? )
<stovicek> zc00gii, i'll wait for you
<progre55> Kijutsu, sec
<sloopy> progre55, you can only define 4GB in 32bits... and some of that space is for device drivers etc...
<progre55> Kijutsu, oh and, where do i see it? )
<Kijutsu> progre55, depends on what video card you have.
<AnneShirley> Hello!
<Sauvin> progre55, as I understand it, a PAE kernel allows for more than 4GB RAM.
<Arv3n> Can anyone else do a minimal install?
<Kijutsu> progre55, if its nvidia, you can use nvidia settings in gnome
<meslash> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kijutsu> progre55, ati.. i haven't a clue
<AnneShirley> I'm new to Linux and I need help getting ClubPenguin to work.
<meslash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iglooc00l> i know this isn't medibuntu's channel... but is anyone else having issues using their repos?
<Arv3n> whenever i try and do a minimal install with the minimal iso, i keep getting timed out errors. is there a problem with the servers?
<zsquareplusc> nibsa1242b: you might need to tell tracker to restart indexing.  in the meantime you can search with locate or find
<meslash> iglooc00l: I was last week, but it's OK now.
<Arv3n> This happens with the retrieving installer components part of the installation. right before partitioning.
<meslash> iglooc00l: While my local repo was giving problems, I just went onto the main one.
<AnneShirley> Does anyone have ClubPenguin working on Linux?
<meslash> AnneShirley: What is ClubPenguin?
<iglooc00l> mesplash: where do i get the list of various repos?
<zsquareplusc> Arv3n: or the computer cant connect to the internet. is it detetcing your network? it should do DHCP and get an IP
<AnneShirley> clubpenguin.com
<iglooc00l> I'm trying www.medibuntu.org
<AnneShirley> Every Linux user should own a penguin on there.
<markus> hallo zusammen
<nibsa1242b> zsquareplusc:  I've had it restart and even reset the index. It just seems useless. Uses up tons of cpu cycles, and I can never find anything when I want to... It'll tell me there are >100 results and only show 5 or some times it'll be blank.
<lukasz> Wow I had no error now with the command
<enerya> AnneShirley-> huh? what for?
<markus> hi anne
<progre55> Kijutsu, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 256MB
<AnneShirley> Can someone give it a shot? I'll have my user name and password ready.
<AnneShirley> Hi markus!
<meslash> iglooc00l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto was the first link Google spat out, seems to be pretty useful.
<Kijutsu> progre55, go to a terminal, type 'top' and tell me what it says under Mem: XXXXX mb total
<zsquareplusc> nibsa1242b: sorry can't speak from experience i turned tracker off ;-)
<Arv3n> zsquareplusc, well it gets the packages at first.
<markus> thats my first time in here. i like it.
<Arv3n> zsquareplusc, but then it slows down until it crawls to a halt.
<AnneShirley> enerya: I think it's so cute!
<zsquareplusc> nibsa1242b: i rarely search and then i use locate or find :-)
<stovicek> zc00gii, how's it coming?
<lukasz> Ubuntu rules especially with Nvidia
<zc00gii> nickrud, rebooted, everything works now :D
<sloopy> markus, careful its addicting, lost a GF to irc
<joot> Are we being spammed Club penguin///
<progre55> Kijutsy, Mem:   3079096k total,  1663784k used,  1415312k free,    67852k buffers
<markus> where are you all from?
<Arv3n> zsquareplusc, ive tried both the 8.04 minimal image, and the 8.10 minimal image. all give the same thing.
<lukasz> Well I am outhere for tonight :)
<nibsa1242b> zsquareplusc: yeah, I need something like tracker that actually works, thanks for you help
<zsquareplusc> Arv3n: oh. can you manually select an other mirror? (i'm not sure if that question is before or after the basic download)
<sloopy> markus, my mother, but for general chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ra> Quick question, Do I need the game installed to play the game on steam?  Or Does steam install it when it "downloads" it?
<robert__> I can hear myself on my usb headset and sound recording isn't working. Help!
<Arv3n> zsquareplusc, can you give me another mirror to try?
<iglooc00l> meslash: thanks for the link.  here's the link I've been using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<AnneShirley> Can someone give clubpenguin.com a shot for me?
<markus> ???
<BinaryBoy001> Whenever I minimize a window, it doesn't "go down" to the bottom panel.  How can I fix this?
<meslash> iglooc00l: Hmm, this really is a rather specific medibuntu thing, methinks.....
<CapaH> zsquareplusc, It has something to do with bind/named - it appears rndc is simply not running and refuses to start.
<meslash> AnneShirley: OK...
<AnneShirley> Thank you!
<iglooc00l> meslash: the command to add always times out... i'm wondering if DNS is acting up.
<robert__> Anneshirley: That's that one crappy flash mmo right? :P
<sloopy> progre55, IIRC you need 64bit for more then 3gb of ram
<AnneShirley> If you call it that...
<markus> how to install skype and partypoker.com on ubuntu 8.10 i have big probles
<Kijutsu> progre55, check dmesg near the top, you should have two lines that says xxx MB HIMEM available and xxx MB LOWMEM available.. give me those two numbers
<robert__> Try installing flash.
<zsquareplusc> Arv3n: you can prefix country codes in front of xx.archive.ubuntu.com
<markus> problems
<iglooc00l> meslash: thanks for your input.  I think you're right.  I'll give them some time.
<AnneShirley> I have Flash 10 installed.
<meslash> iglooc00l: OK...
<AdamDH> where is the best place to ask about compiling from source a binutils cross compiler using gcc 4?
<AnneShirley> I have a hang on login.
<progre55> sloopy, okay, but reeally dont want to reinstall everything (
<AdamDH> on ubuntu
<Arv3n> zsquareplusc, ive tried us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com
<admincpn> getting error:   buffer i/o error on device sr0     while trying to install on a compaq with sata drive and xp already installed
<Arv3n> let me go try again. brb.
<KillerOrcaSys> I'm having a problem playing DVDs, I had them working and now they won't play in VLC, don't know what to do
<sloopy> progre55, nothing bad will happen if you continue to use it as is, just a GB of ram wont be used...
<markus> how to use a parser?
<Kijutsu> progre55, and the difference between 3gb and 4gb in your machine will likely be unnoticable.
<zsquareplusc> Arv3n: does your router have a firewall or something that could influence the connection?
<MACscr> I have a dual core, 64bit cpu and 4gb of ram. I want to try out ubuntu without modifying my pc. Which live cd should I try?
<biomass> markus: what are trying to do ?
<MACscr> btw, im looking to test the desktop version
<robert__> MACsr: latest ubuntu 64-bit build.
<markus> i want install civ 4 and partypoker.com biomass
<MACscr> robert__: has the live cd in the regular distro?
<enerya> i tried to create two additional ext3 partitions, copied the contents of the loop mounted iso into one partition (dev/sdb2), adjusted my existing grub to boot from /dev/sdb2 but can not install into /dev/sdb3, installation does not even present /dev/sdb as candidate
<zsquareplusc> CapaH: the error message indicates a failure to start. but are you talking of the server or client of you mention bind/named?
<blackvd> After installing firestarter I am unable to Enable DHCP for local network support as its greyed out. It says for debian to install dhcp but there is no such package for Ubuntu?
<progre55> Kijutsu, Memory: 3069892k/3112960k available (2572k kernel code, 41276k reserved, 1160k data, 424k init, 2194872k highmem)
<GodfatherofEire1> How would I go about changing the actions of a multi button mouse?
<biomass> markus: what's that got to do with parsers ? =)
<robert__> MACscr, what?
<markus> i can download both biomass. but then there comes xml-errors...
<progre55> Kijutsu, lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)
<Kijutsu> progre55, You're computer is fine.. it's just running a 32bit system.. you've not to worry about :)  If you *REALLY* want all your 4gb, install a 64bit OS
<enerya> blackvd-> run dhcpd manually
<EDinNY> how do I make Evolution wrap lines on incoming messages?
<sloopy> blackvd, search dhcpd in synaptic
<zsquareplusc> enerya: i don't really know, but the installer might assume that the drive its running from is a cdrom. can you install using USB or network nistead?
<sloopy> blackvd, make sure its installed
<markus> i am angry with ubuntu now... i have a brandnew pc and can not use it
<MACscr> robert__: you said download the latest 64bit build. I just wanted to make sure that version is the "live cd" version as well
<sloopy> markus, wanna trade machines? my home machine runs ubuntu great ;'D
<progre55> Kijutsu, okay man, thanks :) well, so far I was okay with it. I've just noticed it's not seeing a gig of ram, and was curious :)
<zsquareplusc> sloopy is surfing on an ironic wave? ;-)
<Kijutsu> progre55, i'll warn you though... setting up a 64bit is kinda a pain because you need to hack some stuff together to make it work... flash is one thing off the top of my head that;'s finiky
<progre55> Kijutsu, I'll keep using the 3Gb, and probably will reinstall when ubuntu 9.04 is out :)
<markus> yes please. i am a newbie on ubuntu. i think i installed the wrong flash player, the wrong drivers and everything.   all i can do great is surfing in the net...
<KillerOrcaSys> my DVDs aren't playing, help anyone?
<sloopy> zsquareplusc, i am on my laptop which is slow (1Ghz P3, 256MB ram) irksome when people complain about their new machines ;')
<robert__> MACscr, as long as it doesn't say "alternate desktop cd" or something it should be fine.
<zsquareplusc> Kijutsu: ubuntu has a 32/64 bit wrapper in intrepid and adobe has a 64bit beta now
<sauvin_> I'm more put off by the lack of 64-bit codecs for mplayer.
<robert__> MACscr, I'll link you.
<Kijutsu> zsquareplusc, no kidding? Good news!
<MACscr> robert__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> odd that it does not recognize the same hd where it is boot'ed from,  i may try that network install, but i basically got into livecd (via the hd)  so dont know how do i do network install from livecd ?
<droopsta915> How can I get rhythm music player to play my songs in numerical order?
<markus> i dont even know if i installed a 32 bit or a 64 bit version of ubuntu... :-(
<MACscr> whoops, wrong
<progre55> okay guys, got some coding to do :) thank you all!
<MACscr> robert__:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, how would I turn off the emergency system beep PERMANENTLY, for EVERYONE
<lflorencio> HI TO ALL
<robert__> MACscr, Yeah that's the one.
<KillerOrcaSys> my DVDs aren't playing, help anyone?
<AnneShirley> libdvdcss
<andre_pl> lsusb
<lflorencio> HI
<sloopy> my home machine is a 64bit cpu but i run a 32bit OS cause of the issues, i only have 1GB of ram so it isnt really a problem with the 32bit OS
<markus> next week i ll buy the windows xp and everything is ok
<robert__> MACscr, If you're having trouble with some things (flash, etc.) you can always try 32 bit also.
<KillerOrcaSys> AnneShirley: they played before, now they don't
<lflorencio> hello
<zsquareplusc> enerya: the network install is a separate installer (iso or disk image). except doing it manually with debootstrap (not recommended for starters)
<lflorencio>  Helo
<lflorencio>  hullo
<MACscr> robert__: well, I want to make sure it takes advantage of all my memory first, so 64 bit is required
<lflorencio>  Hallo
<lflorencio>  Hola a todos
<robert__> MACscr, Good luck :D
<lflorencio>  RObert Hello
<zsquareplusc> sloopy: 64 is faster in some benchmarks ;-)
<EDinNY> play DVDs...see http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<markus> i have 4 gb ddr2 ram. but i cannot use it, coz i have no idea with the ubuntu drivers, flashplayers and stuff...
<lflorencio> erns hello
<unop_> GodfatherofEire, unload the pcspkr module
<dr_willis> ive herd 64bit is worse in battery life in some cases. :()
<ernz> Hi iflorencio
<lflorencio> Where are you?
<MACscr> I have  a 512mb pci-x card, a 128mb agp, 4gb (4x1gb ram), 2 sata hd, 1 ide hd, 2 dvd burners, 1 cdrw =P
<lflorencio>  ernz
<dr_willis> markus,  most all that tuff has not been an issue for me under 64bit..
<EDinNY> KillerOrca: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<ernz> Iflorencio....#ubuntu
<lflorencio>  mM
<GodfatherofEire1> unop_ would that also stop it from coming through the headphones?
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> also, i tried to put the expanded iso into one of the /dev/sdaX partitions, but booting from it, just stalls at journalling started
<lflorencio>  Country
<sloopy> zsquareplusc, yes well tenths of second arent gonna get me where i am going faster...
<lflorencio> y Lost
<lflorencio>  I lost
<markus> where did u get the 64  bit version dr_willis
<lflorencio>  I am lost
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> and never passed beyond that journalling activated
<zsquareplusc> sloopy: in some areas the difference is bigger
<KillerOrcaSys> EDinNY: the thing is they were playing before and now they won't
<Thanatoast> I am having a very difficult time getting nvidia drivers to work in Ubuntu. displayconfig-gtk Test button does fine, but when it is done gnome returns to the way it was before. nvidia-settings says I am not using the nvidia driver, and Hardware Drivers says I am (or did, until I uninstalled nvidia drivers and tried envy.  I would prefer not to have to reinstall Ubuntu, which seems to be the popular solution for problems like this.  Is there a
<unop_> GodfatherofEire, that depends really - to stop X apps from beeping, you can use this command.   xset b off
<lflorencio>  I Dont know speak ENglish
<dr_willis> markus,  the ubuntu download pages have links to 64bit ubuntu
<Madpilot> lflorencio, what is your usual language? Ubuntu has many non-English IRC channels.
<sloopy> zsquareplusc, i am old, fast things scare me ;'D
<joot> 1 es
<enerya> lflorencio-> what language? italiano?
<joot> ! es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<culb> EN LA MAYORíA DE CANALES UBUNTU SE COMUNICA EN INGLéS. PARA AYUDA EN ESPAñOL, POR FAVOR ENTRE EN LOS CANALES #UBUNTU-ES O #KUBUNTU-ES. :-)
<markus> dr_willis and you have no problems then to find the right drivers and stuff?
<lflorencio> ok
<ernz> Would anyone have an idea what I can do with my webcam?! I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex, bought a Logitech QuickCam E2500 today and it completely doesn't work.
<zsquareplusc> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<culb> VAI SU #UBUNTU-IT SE VUOI PARLARE IN ITALIANO, IN QUESTO CANALE USIAMO SOLO L'INGLESE. GRAZIE! (CLICK COL TASTO DESTRO SUL NOME DEL CANALE PER ENTRARE) :-)
<lflorencio>  I am from MEXICO
<dr_willis> markus,  thats what i just said... :)
<Madpilot> culb, stop shouting
<sloopy> !spanish
<dr_willis> markus,  the only 'issue' ive seen with it - is that zsnes has no 64bit port. :)
<lflorencio>  Yea I speak SPANISH
<markus> dr_willis, can the 64bit version find the hardware automaticly?
<sloopy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<culb> EN LA MAYORíA DE CANALES UBUNTU SE COMUNICA EN INGLéS. PARA AYUDA EN ESPAñOL, POR FAVOR ENTRE EN LOS CANALES #UBUNTU-ES O #KUBUNTU-ES. :-)
<Madpilot> ubottu, es | lflorencio
<ubottu> lflorencio: please see above
<zsquareplusc> why is culb repeating capitalised messages of ubottu?
<Madpilot> culb, last warning. stop shouting.
<dr_willis> markus,  i cant tell the diff on my 64bit machines vs 32bit machines.. for the most part.. the drivers/stuff all works the same.
<lflorencio>  Thanks
<fuffolo> help
<lflorencio>  BYe bye
<ernz> I can't seem to find a webcam that actually WORKS with Intrepid Ibex. Very upsetting.
<markus> dr_willis i ll try this. and if its ok, u are my god.
<dr_willis> ernz,  a lot of webcams dont have linux support.. from what ive seen its normally a 'it works, no problem, or.. it dont work.. go get a different one'   type of thing
<KillerOrcaSys> I have lost the ability to play DVDs where I was once able to, any troubleshooting help would be appreciated
<dr_willis> ernz, last i checked of the 5 webcams ive had.. 2 had no support.. 3 worked no hassles.
<ernz> dr_willis - That seems to be the case - but exactly which webcam will actually work with Intrepid Ibex?
<GodfatherofEire1> unop_ would that include at the login screen?
<zsquareplusc> enerya: you don't have a cdrom? and when you say extracting the cd, you just copied the contents of the iso, not  loop mounted the squashfs..?
<dr_willis> ernz,  i will also state taht the 3 laptosp i got with webcams.. no problems.
<dr_willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jamesrobinson54> see if pc recognizes hd
<dr_willis> ernz,  i like my PS2 EyeToyWebcam :)
<unop_> GodfatherofEire1, xset b off # won't as that applies to the current user only - but hopefully if you've blacklisted the pcspkr module you won't have beeps at the login screen
<ernz> dr_willis - My HP integrated cam works great. The 2 cams I bought for the PC were no use at all. Which cams worked for you that I could buy in the UK?
<dr_willis> ernz,  but i cant even recall using it under linux..  lately
<GodfatherofEire1> unop_ thanks
<ernz> dr_willis: Oh. :\
<dr_willis> ernz,  i just buy cams when i find them on sale.. the wife or kids are always needing one, or my mom..
<jamesrobinson54> yes what cam will work with ubuntu
<joot> KillerOrcaSys, Did you lose the ability yo play or change the dvd to an commercial release?
<joot> to
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> loop mounted the iso, then copied the contents of that mounted iso,  and adjusted my existing menu.lst pointing to boot to where i copied the expanded iso
<ernz> Does anyone here have a webcam working on Intrepid Ibex?
<dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<droopsta915> what are the necessary plugins for rhythm music player? I want to add a radio station.
<zsquareplusc> enerya: that sounds good. the trick is to also copy the hidden files though
<jamesrobinson54> thanhks
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> oh yeah, the .disk is copied,  its when in the installation steps that it fails to recognize my /deb/sdb3 so i can install it
<Org-Mode> is there a Google Chrome yet for Linux?
<dr_willis> Org-Mode,  not that ive seen..
<Org-Mode> :(
<KillerOrcaSys> I have lost the ability to play DVDs where I was once able to, any troubleshooting help would be appreciated
<ernz> dr_willis: According to that Link - NO Logitech webcams work with 8.10! :o
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> actually the whole /dev/sdb is not recognized (i booted in /dev/sdb2),  only /dev/sda
<Org-Mode> dr_willis: you think google chrome might work in WINE?
<enerya> as candidate for install that is
<smax> hi
<pikario> Linux is renowned for its excellent device compatability
<smax> has anyone here installed quake wars enemy territory, comercial version?
<ernz> pikario: LMAO. lol. Sorry. lol
<dr_willis> Org-Mode,  no idea.. i really dont find it that big a deal. where i would go too far out of my way to try it..
<dr_willis> ernz,  thats very possible.. I have one  Logitech Golfball type cam.. that i dont recall ever working.
<bazhang> Org-Mode, check the appdb if you want to find out
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> so yeha, i think the installation process did not recognize /dev/sdb as a candidate partition to install, it thought the whole /dev/sdb is the /dev/cdrom
<pikario> I think the reason webcams are not supported in Linux is that they are generally used for dirty things, and the developers of Linux/Ubuntu tend to not have very dirty minds.
<ernz> dr_willis: It's probably the same as my one.
<Org-Mode> dr_willis: yeah its nothing compared to FF or Opera, but its got a few cool features that the "BIG" browsers don't
<jamesrobinson54> bunk
<bazhang> !ot > pikario
<ubottu> pikario, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> Org-Mode: there's some very serious privacy issues relating to chrome, i would strongly advise holding off on it.
<jamesrobinson54> its just there are so many out there
<pikario> !hi > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<Org-Mode> IndyGunFreak: O.o, ok good to know thx
<ernz> pikario: I wanted to set up a home security system. Now I want to see if there is a webcam in existence that works in 8.10
<dr_willis> ernz,  some of mine are 6+ yrs old. :)  perhaps more
<pikario> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<zsquareplusc> enerya: hm. there is probably a hack to confice the installer to intstall anyway. but you cant partition the drive you are using. if you have a partition ready, try mounting it under /target and restart the installer
<larue24601> Has anyone been able to get the Hauppage WinTV HVR-950Q to work with 8.10?
<KillerOrcaSys> I have lost the ability to play DVDs where I was once able to, any troubleshooting help would be appreciated
<enerya> zsquareplusc-> ahh good idea, let me try that, i forgot i do have access to /target
<enerya> am off
<zsquareplusc> enerya: well /target is mounted by the installer after partitoning, i dont know if it gets that it's already there
<bazhang> zsquareplusc, he left
<lewwy> Hi all, can x64 ubuntu run x86 applications?  Does it need a compatibility layer? And if it does, does this compatibility layer come with it?
<zsquareplusc> bazhang: i fear so, but i was almost don't typing so i sent that message off :-)
<dr_willis> lewwy,  i belive it can .. but i cant recall any x86 apps i needed to run.. that  i couldent find 64bit ports of.
<zsquareplusc> s/don't/done
<dr_willis> lewwy  other then Zsnes. :)
<lewwy2> dr_willis, like cedega, wine, etc
<droopsta915> what is the location of the rhythmbox music player?
<dr_willis> lewwy2 wine works fine for me on 64bit.
<zsquareplusc> lewwy: there is ia-32libs and you can always to a 32 bit chroot
<jamesrobinson54> how can i change from yahoo search engine to firefox i have the mini 9 dell with ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> during upgrade, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m4b5fa10d (i'm not under 9.04 yet, so i should beable to ask this here >.>)
<lewwy2> and then the 32bit apps can operate within the 64bit x server?
<bazhang> droopsta915, /usr/bin/ (which rhythmbox)
<dgarr>  /join #vbox
<lewwy2> and, probably opening a can of worms by saying this, but if I have 4gb of ram and a quad core, whats the advantage of 64bit over 32bit?
<zsquareplusc> lewwy2: that you can use the full 4GB
<lewwy2> ok well i'll give it a go
<dr_willis> jamesrobinson54,  if you are refering to what search engine that search box at the right side , firefox uses.. it has a settings area   for picking othe rengines..
<lewwy2> and if it doesnt work i'll come back to haunt you guys in here ;)
<jamesrobinson54> ty
<dr_willis> jamesrobinson54,  click on the little down arrow and at the bootom of the list
<compuhacker> Gentlemen.
<earthmeLon> Anybody know if I can use boinc for Folding@Home?  I am having a hard time getting the FAH app running.
<bazhang> you can add launchpad in there
<lewwy2> MENTLEGEN
<musikgoat|main> D3RGPS31: that would be a question for #ubuntu+1
<zsquareplusc> lewwy2: we dont recomand that procedure we have your IP too ;-)
<D3RGPS31> musikgoat|main: why wouldn't it be a question for here
<dr_willis> lewwy2 encoding movies or other hevy comouting tasks will be faster.
<musikgoat|main> !jaunty | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<compuhacker> zsquareplusc, what procedure?
<zsquareplusc> compuhacker: his last statement of comming back :-)
<compuhacker> kk.
<musikgoat|main> D3RGPS31: you can try a sudo apt-get update   after your entries have been updated in sources.list
<joseluis_> oa
<musikgoat|main> D3RGPS31: maybe that could be the problem
<compuhacker> Gentlemen.
<joot> oa??
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: howdy.. i'll be installing Jaunty in about an hour or so from now ;-)
<patb> virtualbox site is down?
<Org-Mode> yes it is
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i hope you fail just like me :/
<Org-Mode> been down all day :(
<patb> is there a way i can get guest additions
<Org-Mode> patb: thats exactly what i need too
<jamesrobinson54> lol
<dr_willis> the vbox server includes a way to access a virtualcdrom.iso file to get them
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: hehe, now. when it comes to Jaunty, it wouldn't surprise me.
<Org-Mode> the ONE day i use vbox and their servers are down
<zsquareplusc> patb: arey they already installer and ou y can just use the menu to mount the iso in the guest?
<patb> someone needs to send the virtualbox guest additions iso file
<rainabba> I desperately need assistance. I'm trying to install Hardy and while packages were installing I got "An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system" Vt4 only says: "Unpacking linux-generic (from .../linux-generic_..." then "Errors were encountered while processing: /cdrom//pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/linux-ubuntu-modules-2..24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.23_i386.deb"
<dr_willis> If you have the vbox server installed the iso file is there somewhere...
<zerwas_> I have a webcam that worked until a few minutes. Now, every time i try to use the cam i get: "/dev/video0: Device does not exist". The file /dev/video0 does exist though.
<patb> no it's trying to download it
<patb> i installed from synaptic
<patb> they updated it there
<zsquareplusc> rainabba: did you run the cdrom check for errors?
<rainabba> zsquareplusc: Previously yes, not this install. Guess I'll check again.
<D3RGPS31> Ever since i installed 8.10 my bandwidth has been throttled, some sites always time out; ipv6 is disabled, it isn't a DNS issue since i can view the sites on mac & windows but i can view the site on a proxy
<compuhacker> D3RGPS31, sounds like you've got a case of ISPitis. Call them.
<zsquareplusc> rainabba: check dmesg if its the cdrom you'll likely see there read errors logged
<bobbob1016> For some reason I lost all my side panel shortcuts in nautilus.  Now whenever I add them, they disappear.  Any ideas?
<D3RGPS31> compuhacker: as i said, i can view the sites on mac & windows
<compuhacker> oh sorry, I read too fast. Then, check your network settings. Top right of the screen
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: that is just so dang weird
<erisco> how do I configure what java plugin firefox uses?
<rainabba> zsquareplusc: dmesg during install is on VT4 right?
<manzur> what is the difference between rdesktop and tsclient?
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i blame intrepid :/
<onetinsoldier> D3RGPS31: lol
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: here i am
<dr_willis>  tsclient = team speak client?
<onetinsoldier> djungelkraem: ok, /msg me
<manzur> dr_willis: no
<zsquareplusc> rainabba: whats vt4? if you run the live cd to install, open a terminal there
<rainabba> manzur: Just different clients.
<manzur> dr_willis: terminal server clients
<dgarr> erisco:  use this url: about:plugins
<patb> anyone have the ip of virtualbox.org
<Geoff_> hey, I need help restoring a Windows partition and GRUB. They both got lost in an accidental repartitioning.
<dr_willis> well thats awfull close to the name the teamspeak client uses. :)
<rainabba> dr_willis: tsclient = Terminal Server Client
<esbatium> hi!, my shell is broken. its normal that /bin/sh link to /bin/dash and /bin/bash link to /bin/sh ?
<jamesrobinson54> when i click on firefox yahoo search engine comes on
<manzur> rainabba: but why are they in ubuntu, both of them by default?
<jamesrobinson54> what gives
<compuhacker> Now you're thinking with portals. :/
<jamesrobinson54> ne1
<kitche> esbatium: on ubuntu /boin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash
<dhalsimm> hi, I had downloaded a package mistakenly, and that had made my toshiba multimedia keys enabled. But now I can't find the name of the package. Anyone knows smt? thanks
<kurrata> hi, when i launch ubuntu it says it cant load my root directory or something but when i run ubuntu in recovery mode evrything is ok, after recovery it still gives error about root. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> esbatium,  sh is normally dash.  ,  No idea on the bash bit. :)
<Daves0r> Can someone help me install this tar.gz i dont understand it
<kitche> esbatium: and /bin/bash should be /bin/bash
<dr_willis> jamesrobinson54,  im not sure anyone understands what you re actually asking/saying.
<rainabba> manzur: So you can access other machines using the "Remote Desktop Protocol" (like VirtualBox and VMWare now use for remote console)
<esbatium> so why my shell is broken?
<esbatium> o dont have TABS
<se> moi je m appel rudy kilowat
<esbatium> user and host
<esbatium> etc
<zsquareplusc> dhalsimm: with some luck you find the package name by date, by looking at /var/cache/archives
<Geoff_> Hey, I need help restoring a Windows partition and GRUB. I have two drives, My Linux operating system is untouched, but I can't boot it, and I also have my Windows information backed up, so if I can get that reimplemented after installing, that'd be cool. I need someone to help walk me through this though so I don't screw up.
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: jaunty is having me install lilo D:
<erisco> dgarr, currently I am using the icedtea plugin, but it sucks (doesn't work) for a lot of applets I need to use. sun has an official 64 bit plugin now and I want to use it. about:plugins gave me some information, but I do not know where I reconfigure what plugin firefox executes still
<Guest72455> hello, can you pls help me install flash player in my ubuntu?
<gigi> hai boleh ikut nimbrung ???
<se> comment va lois
<zc00gii> is lighthttpd on the repos?
<Daves0r> Can someone help me install this tar.gz i don't understand it lol :P
<dhalsimm> zsquareplusc: after format that would have been deleted :)
<bazhang> se #ubuntu-fr for francais
<zc00gii> couldn't find it in synaptic
<dgarr> erisco: sudo  update-alternatives --config java
<se> comment va louis
<erisco> dgarr, not to mention it says the file name of the plugin is IcedTeaPlugin.so, but no such file exists on my system
<Geoff_> Can anyone help me restore Windows and GRUB without having to start back from the beginning with reinstalling everything
<zsquareplusc> !gurb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb
<zsquareplusc> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erisco> dgarr, this is what firefox uses?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Geoff_
<sirstan> Geoff_ what is your problem?  do you have windows boot loader? or grub?
<esbatium> so, can anoynoe help me?
<tsrk> In Evolution Mail an item waiting to be sent in the outbox of "On This Computer" isn't ever sent when connected.  Why isn't it being sent?
<dr_willis> esbatium,  i think You need to sumamrize/clean up the question/problem . and restate it in a clear way to the whole channel.
<erisco> dgarr, well, I am going to swap them out and see what happens :P
<erisco> dgarr, that has to be terrible in some way
<Geoff_> sirstan I accidentally reformatted my main drive with my Windows partition and GRUB. My linux information was not located on that drive, as I have two.
<jamesrobinson54> is email setup properly?
<Daves0r> Can someone help me install this tar.gz i don't understand it lol open a private chat please
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dr_willis> !vnc | manzur
<ubottu> manzur: please see above
<esbatium> my shell doesnt have "auto complete" (tabs) dont have user and host, the prompt is only "$"
<sirstan> Geoff_ so your machine wont boot at all now?
<dr_willis> esbatium,  its possible your .bashrc or .bash_profile got messed up.. or you are using sh, instead of bash some how.
<esbatium> but why?
<esbatium> how can i resolve it?
<zc00gii> esbatium, type 'bash'
<dr_willis> esbatium,  no idea.. you havent really given us much info on whats happened.. step #1 - would be to determind if you are using BASH or some other shell. I imagine.
<jamesrobinson54> do a complete reinstall dude then it will be wright
<nickrud> esbatium, I'd suggest using synaptic to reinstall bash
<esbatium> zc00gii: does nothing
<zc00gii> if that doesn't work type '/bin/bash'
<joot> DavesOr, What are you trying to do?
<esbatium> nothing to
<Geoff_> sirstan no it won't, but I have the windows install disk and Ubuntu 8.04 install disc
<Org-Mode> Daves0r: are you certain that what you're trying to install isnt in the repos already? It's generally not good to install stuff manually like that, unless you really know what you're doing.
<esbatium> zc00gii: because my /bin/bash is a symlink to /bin/sh :s
<jamesrobinson54> do a complete reinstall
<zc00gii> :\
<sirstan> Geoff_ Install Windows on the harddrive (hd1?)
<sirstan> Geoff_; then reinstall grub on hd1
<zsquareplusc> !who > jamesrobinson54
<ubottu> jamesrobinson54, please see my private message
<Geoff_> sirstan I also backed up the Windows before this onto a network drive. Do you know whether or not I can regain all my settings from there after reinstalling
<joot> ! who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sirstan> Geoff_: This is #ubuntu.
<ra> Why do repositories exist?
<manzur> ubottu: what is the default software in ubuntu? rdestop or tsclient?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sirstan> ra: so we dont need to install from source (see Gentoo)
<manzur> can any on tell me
<manzur> ?
<compuhacker> This is #ubuntu. Last bastion of the legions of nerds.
<compuhacker> Like myself D=
<ra> sirstan:It doesn't make sense to me?  They are so far behind
<Org-Mode> ra: who says the newest software is nessesarly the best?
<manzur> ?
<sirstan> ra: because they have all the dependencies defined.  ubuntu has a policy of not upgrading versions once distributed.. so if ubuntu 8.04 shipped with open office 2.0 . . it wont upgrade to 3.0 for you.. you need to install ubuntu 8.10
<compuhacker> DOS 2.6 HARDCORE OLDSKOOL YEAHHH
<ra> It is if the old stuff doesn't work and the new stuff does
<manzur> is it a good idea to replace tsclient by rdesktop?
<Org-Mode> ra but not always the case
<joot> computerhacker; stop it
<Geoff_> sirstan How would I just reinstall GRUB?
<sirstan> ra: then install from source.  99% of the time the distribution version is easier to use than installingfromsource.
<ra> Exactly so we should make sure what is in the repositories actually works
<sirstan> Geoff_: someone posted a url above.
<sirstan> ra: it does?
<ahboi> how can i tell what guichan i have from the terminal
<sirstan> ra: if it doesnt, bugs.ubuntu.com
<ra> sirstab: Not at all
<sirstan> ra: ... what doesnt work?
<ra> sirstan: not at all
<compuhacker> Stop what :/
<Geoff_> sirstan Oh, thanks man.
<joot> computerhacker; bieng silly we are not dos
<sirstan> Geoff_: no.
<nickrud> ra if you want the very latest, then ubuntu is not the distro for you. There are others, its free you know
<sirstan> Geoff_: no problem.
<ra> sirstan:  Zsnes, Pcsx, Wine is at 1.1.1 which doesn't work with PLATNIUM rated games
<joot> being
<ra> Virtualbox didn't work, I had to get it from .deb package
<compuhacker> I was making an example of old software sometimes being better
<Org-Mode> ya if you like bleeding edge software Ubuntu is not for you
<ahboi> anyone know how to find out the guichan version from the terminal? i think the command is grep | guichan --version im not too sure though
<sirstan> ra: virtualbox installed  just fine  for me (8.10)
<rainabba> zsquareplusc: "The CD-ROM is valid" I'm going to try again, but do you have any other ideas why it may have failed?
<nickrud> ra this isn't going to turn into a long diatribe about old packages is it? Cuz I will quash it
<ra> sirstan:  Yeah it installed, then I tried to partition over 100gigs and it didn't work
<smax> has anyone here installed quake wars enemy territory, comercial version?
<ra> nickrud: How do I put packages in the repository that work?
<compuhacker> This is the "free" software channel. Go troll elsewhere.
<sirstan> ra: That isnt a repo issue.. thats a ubuntu policy.  they wont use a newer rev once its released.
<zsquareplusc> rainabba: nope. did you check the cd on the same drive you're using to install?
<bazhang> compuhacker, that is not helpful
<rainabba> zsquareplusc: yes
<nickrud> ra you can work with the people in #ubuntu-motu , they add stuff to backports.
<gigi> you fack
<bazhang> compuhacker, I suggest you chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gigi> botom
<jamesrobinson54> wow
<compuhacker> I know. I'm just trying to liven up your pathetic chat here. (I personally like Ubuntu, I'll get on topic at some point ;))
<rrenaud> i am trying to mount a smart phone with ubuntu, when i plug it in, dmesg has the following line [496503.304000] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<rrenaud> so i think the kernel side things are fine
<jpf74> hi
<rrenaud> but i don't know how to actually mount it,
<bazhang> compuhacker, this is not for livening up, it is a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<joot> agreed
<rrenaud>  mount /dev/sdb /usb says "mount: No medium found"
<sirstan> rrenaud: try mkdir /mnt/phone; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/phone
<ra> nickrud, sirstan:  I like Ubuntu, I do.  I feel though everytime it is said it works, or said it is in the repository.  It is, but it doesn't work.  Kind of a philosophical question, Does it matter if something is available if it doesn't work
<compuhacker> Oh yes. How do I download that open source doom clone without the "Add/Remove Programs" panel?
<rrenaud> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<sirstan> ra: No one would use Linux if there werent  repos.
<sirstan> ra: Just look at LFS userbase vs. Ubuntu user base.
<nickrud> ra, you should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, you are straying way off topic (sirstan you too if you're interested)
<sirstan> nickrud: i could careless.
<joot> ra; I am a new user and have not had any problems with the repos sometimes my hardware is not good aenought to run the program but that is not the fault of the repo site
<rrenaud> oh well, i'll try to get it working alter
<compuhacker> Anyway, anyone know the yum name for Doom? :/
<Org-Mode> yum?
<compuhacker> y...um.. right? the command?
<bazhang> compuhacker, yum is for fedora or other rpm based distros
<compuhacker> mmm then I am very confused.
<sirstan> compuhacker:  http://magdalena.thedarkmere.net/~beau/doom.html
<bazhang> compuhacker, you should join #fedora then
<DarkKnight> compuhacker; confused as i what??
<nickrud> !apt | compuhacker
<ubottu> compuhacker: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mheath> compuhacker: Yum is not a command that is generally used or supported on a Ubuntu system. It is the package retrieval and downloader used on several other Linux software distributions, but not Ubuntu.
<compuhacker> I thought yum was also useable on Ubuntu, how silly of me. I've got #fedora open, I'll ask them.... and download Fedora
<D3RGPS31> onetinsoldier: i just finished upgrading :D i will return with news!
<sirstan> compuhacker: enjoy!
<compuhacker> I shall! I've got an SGI Octane that plays Doom. Awesome little bugger.
 * sirstan enjoys people who come in here and make passive threats ("ill go install windows!", "ill go install fedora!").
<compuhacker> Passive threats?
 * compuhacker slaps Sirstan
<nickrud> compuhacker, stay on topic (too late ;)
<nickrud> compuhacker, stay on topic (too late ;)
<bazhang> compuhacker, stay on topic
<compuhacker> I will if you... would.. stop... kicking me! I'm going to go install DOS! And Pay for it! also how do I change my Ubuntu background D=
<sirstan> Am I correct in  my belief that ubuntu doesnt rev software once a version of ubuntu is distributed (ubuntu 7 wont get a firefox 3 package; for example)?
<earthmeLon> Im having a hard time getting my Folding@Home working correctly.  I've been searching the forums for a while now.  I used the lastest install script available and set it up for my Dual Core processor.  I have 4 FahCore_a2.exe's running when I look at htop, but i still don't have a unitinfo.txt so I can run protein_think.  Is there anybody here familiar with both FAH and Protien Think that wouldn't mind lending me a hand?
<Slart> sirstan: oh, they update or add packages every now and then.. but I think it takes something special to do it..
<zsquareplusc> sirstan: there is often a backports repo. but the releases wont get upgraded versions normally. exceptions are small change security updates
<nickrud> sirstan, in general yes. Sometimes things end up in backports
<joot> sirstan: I believe you can write to the package maintaners and suggest an update
<earthmeLon> I have a dual core processor, so I thought that i'd have /opt/foldingathome/1 and /opt/foldingathome/2, but I only have /opt/foldingathome/1
<sirstan> backports isnt enabled by default though right?
<nickrud> correct
<sirstan> so "my moms" ubuntu 7 machine wont get firefox 3 automagically.
<zc00gii> is lighthttpd on the repos?
<musikgoat|main> zc00gii: lighttpd should be
<musikgoat|main> !info lighttpd
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.19-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 270 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Slart> zc00gii: I don't know.. does "apt-cache search lighthttpd" give you any hits?
<joot> sirstan: I think firefox will update from its own program
<zsquareplusc> sirstan: if you have a 7.04 or 7.10 you run out of support anyway. upgrade... (upgrade to an LTS release if you don't want to update too often)
<Guest49287> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sirstan> zsquareplusc:  it was  more a theoretical question.
<zsquareplusc> sirstan: then take my answer as theoretical too :-)
<jamesrobinson54> whew
<zc00gii> compuhacker, no offense, but your name is way off your personality.I'd figure a real computer hacker could figure out how to change a background
<compuhacker> I know, I was just making idle and on topic conversation ;)
<zsquareplusc> zc00gii: don't feed the troll
<zc00gii> zsquareplusc, okay....
<compuhacker> I don't even have an Ubuntu computer running. Virtual Pc refuses to run it and I have no spare computers.
<compuhacker> But.. I'm hungry! Plz! I can haz scraps? also how do I configure my menus ?
<zc00gii> *cough*dual boot*cough*
<jamesrobinson54> well whyhere flapping gums then
<sirstan> heh.
 * nickrud backspaces
<mbrigdan> anyone know of a brand of cheap tablets that work with linux?
<sirstan> mbrigdan: lenovo has had alot of sales lately..
<munroe> I'm looking for help getting my touchscreen working
<rainabba> So now I go back to try my install again and my previously configured MD and LVM volumes aren't there. The RAID partitions are. So I goto configure and create a new MD device and I get "No unused partitions of the type "Lnux RAID Audtodetect" are available so those RAID partitions are being seen as "in use" somewhere in the installer right? What the heck is going on?
<sirstan> mbrigdan: but really any tablet should work fine.. to be super-sure google 'model number  ubuntu" .. suchas "lenovo x61 lenovo"
<zsquareplusc> sirstan: this no change after release policy id actually an advantage. it much easier to keep millions of installations when you know what's there. other OS have a lot of issues by the unlimited number of version mixes of theirs tools.
<sirstan> zsquareplusc: I wasnt asking for the pro's/con's .. just if it was the case.
<mbrigdan> sirstan: Oh, I meant drawing tablets...
<bazhang> mbrigdan, did you have one you wanted to get working, or just curious
<sirstan> zsquareplusc: I run ~120 servers on ubuntu .. I would switch in a heartbeat if ubuntu rev'd perl to 5.10 from 5.8.
<zc00gii> I just installed lighttpd but it says port 80 is already in use. I removed apache but I guess the main executable is still running. Is there a way I can stop this?
<sirstan> zc00gii: reboot?
<mbrigdan> bazhang: I'm interested in getting a tablet to do some art work, but its mostly out of curiosity
<Las2> Does anyone know an Ubuntu replacement for what this plugin does: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254 thanks
<culb> killall apache
<zc00gii> sirstan: *feels dumb*
<bazhang> mbrigdan, hang on a sec
<zc00gii> brb
<zsquareplusc> zc00gii: did you install/uninstall in the same sweep?
<jeroenl> hi everyone. here a ubuntu noob in need of help.. pm is fine .... if i do the sudo apt-get install-f option.. my system is fucked up. Anyway to restore it ?
<sirstan> zc00gii: then killall -9 <apache|httpd|apache2>
<kitche> !language | jeroenl: please don't swear use family language
<ubottu> jeroenl: please don't swear use family language: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jeroenl> sorry :P
<sirstan> jeroenl: your question makes no sense to me :/
<epp> yo, i screwed with my ieee80211. How do i reinstall that package?
<jeroenl> i was playing around installing some .deb file.
<jeroenl> it told me to do : sudo get-apt install -f
<sirstan> epp:  remove it and  reinstall it?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom mbrigdan
<epp> sirstan, do you know what package its in?
<nickrud> jeroenl, put the output of that command on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mbrigdan> bazhang: Thanks!
<AnneShirley> What are the best browsers for Linux?
<jeroenl> system stoped working ;)
<sirstan> AnneShirley: Firefox?
<jeroenl> im on a live cd now
<AnneShirley> What
<epp> firefox/flock
<jamesrobinson54> all i can use is yahoo
<Las2> AnneShirley: lynx
<jamesrobinson54> on dell mini 9
<epp> Las2, haha
<sirstan> Las2: links rocks lynx.
<sirstan> Las2: links has table  support.
<nickrud> jeroenl, that's bad. Try booting into recovery mode, you may be able to run it from there
<Las2> epp: hey, don;t knock it, best browser in the world for getting stuff off a spyware site
<epp> Las2, i agree fully
<sirstan> I wish Chrome  ran under ubuntu.
<jeroenl> when i reboot there is only the mem test option :S and windows ( dual boot) wont start either :(
<Las2> sirstan: eventually i'm sure it will
<jamesrobinson54> reinstaqll
<jamesrobinson54> reinstall
<nickrud> jeroenl, you were trying to install a new kernel !?
<jeroenl> no some jpeg support file's
<mikegriffin> is there another imap gui besides thunderbird and evolution?
<nickrud> jeroenl, it's nearly impossible to help you with the package problem if you can't boot and get diagnostics ;(
<Las2> i'd like something between Lynx and Firefox tho, "base html only" kind of functionality
<mikegriffin> Las2: links
<Las2> oh, thanks :)
<jeroenl> can i do some kind of recovery from the live cd?
<genii> Las2: links2 is not bad and supports javascript for instance whereas elinks and lynx don't
<Las2> genii: i'm wanting a browser that can surf *nasty* sites with total impunity
<zsquareplusc> jeroenl: boot livecd, mount -o renmount,dev, chroot, update-grub.   as a short descrption of what i would do
<gh_3424> 如何注册
<LasseH> do someony how to set up call of duty 4 and call of duty 5 servers on ubuntu server edition or regular ubuntu ?
<zsquareplusc> !cn | gh_3424
<ubottu> gh_3424: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ianm_> anyone running 8.10 on a MacBook?  how do swap the Capslock and Control key functionality?
 * Las2 also needs a gui version of Clive
<mikegriffin> ianm_: xmodmap ?
<Las2> need a way to save streaming media :S
<zsquareplusc> ianm_: system>prefs>keyboard has some options like that
<mikegriffin> Las2: firefox + video downloadhelper
<jeroenl> ok thanks zsquareplusc
<genii> Las2: Theres not much you can do to a text based type browser. links2 (and elinks as well) can also be made with svga support so graphics get seen.
<djungelkraem> onetinsoldier: there?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<Las2> mikegriffin: ooh, thank you
<zsquareplusc> jeroenl: that should fix grub. but if you have problems with apt/dpkg, that's still to be solved
<mikegriffin> Las2: works for seeqpod.net and last.fm etc
<ianm_> mikegriffin, zsquareplusc: hmm doing it via Keyboard Prefs results in "error activating XKB configuration"
<mikegriffin> is there another imap gui besides thunderbird and evolution? i need to test something
<R1__> Hi, i 'm curious to know where all the settings and system files are loaded to/saved when you run off the ubuntu LiveCD
<mikegriffin> R1__: in ram
<mikegriffin> R1__: reboot and you loose any changes
<Thanatoast> I am having a terrible time getting nvidia driver and dual screen (now even a single screen would be nice) to work properly.  Please, I would very much prefer to not have to reinstall ubuntu as is the common solution to this problem
<R1__> mikegriffin, wow all that fits in ram? what's the minimum amount of ram the ubuntu cd can run off?
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: did you try nvidia-settings?
<Paddy_EIRE> R1_, hey
<zsquareplusc> R1__: around 380MB
<Moloot> I'm0www.virtualbox.org
<Thanatoast> Yes, it says I am not using the nvidia driver
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: then i'd fix that ;-)
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: system->admin>hardware drivers
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: LOL.  It has said that all along, even when it was installed.  But Envy made that go away as well  :(
<andre_pl> I'm curious if anyone can tell me the actual meaning or possible causes for device descriptor read/64 error -110  i've been googling all day trying to figure it out but i haven't been able to discern what this message actually MEANS, which i think would help me to isolate my problem alittle better.
<Paddy_EIRE> zsquareplusc, its actually 256
<finger31> Simple question. I plugged in a USB device. Intrepid automatically popped up the what do you want to do box. I check don't show this again and selected do nothing. Now I want to change that, how can I get that auto-run (windows terms) box to reappear or how can I change the automated option?
<Munchkinguy> Is there a way to enable subpixel rendering in Java?
<finger31> Munchkinguy: no
<zsquareplusc> Paddy_EIRE: hm. i was sure i read 380mb recently but yes they write 256 on the download page
<R1__> mikegriffin, i have ubuntu installed on my system right now and i want to try and install custom drivers for my  wireless adapter. I'm planning to test them first by loading the ubuntu LiveCD and installing the drivers from there first. If i do this, it will not affect my installed ubuntu system at all would it?
<Paddy_EIRE> zsquareplusc, yeah performance is not very good on 256
<Munchkinguy> finger31: Is it planned?
<finger31> Is what planned?
<Munchkinguy> subpixel rendering
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Hardware Drivers lists nothing now (it was there before Envy "fixed" it) Synaptic shows that nvidia-glx-new-envy is installed
<finger31> Munchinguy, I don't know, sorry
<finger31> any one able to help?
<joot> zsquareplus: 380 is for live 250 for alt
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: if you are using the nvidia driver i'd expect that nvidia-settings finds it. is it actually loading the nvidia driver? (grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<R1__> I have ubuntu installed on my system right now and i want to try and install custom drivers for my  wireless adapter. I'm planning to test them first by loading the ubuntu LiveCD and installing the drivers from there first. If i do this, it will not affect my installed ubuntu system at all would it?
<finger31> I plugged in my iPod, inrepid popped up an option box, I clicked don't show this again and chose to do nothing. Now I want to change that. How can I???
<finger31> R1__ no
<zsquareplusc> R1__: you can install stuff on the live cd without affecting your installed system. however, you can not reboot (i,e. change kernel)
<finger31> R1__ you would be clear
<finger31> I plugged in my iPod, inrepid popped up an option box, I clicked don't show this again and chose to do nothing. Now I want to change that. How can I???
<jamesrobinson54> r1 if u only install drivers it should,should not affect ubuntu
<R1__> k thanks everyonoe
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, remember me?!?! =D
<zsquareplusc> finger31: there is a dialog in system->prefs removeable devices or something like that
<neeto> What's the easiest way to batch convert a bunch of .flac files into mp3?
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: (grep -i nvidia Xorg.0.log)  shows the card, but the last matching line says it failed to initialze GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not foud) So I guess it is not finding the driver that Envy supposedly installed
<thunderstorm> hello everyboby
<finger31> zsquareplusc, I found the dialog box, but it's not what I was looking for... thanks tho
<finger31> neeto Amarok
<jamesrobinson54> thenh its not installed
<finger31> neeto, nvm, not sure
<Paddy_EIRE> R1__, how are you getting
<Paddy_EIRE> *on
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: So, I guess I should uninstall the Envy stuff and try something else? (Been at this for 12 hours now)
<neeto> finger31: yeah, amarok doesn't convert anything... I was using mencoder, but I have to do each file individually, and I have like 20 of them to put on my ipod, so it's just too much work to do it one by one.
<jnoah1984> I plugged in my iPod, inrepid popped up an option box, I clicked don't show this again and chose to do nothing. Now I want to change that. How can I???
<rraj_be> any help here please
<zsquareplusc> finger31: nautlus->settings->disks tab  (i'm just guessing the english menu names ,-)
<rraj_be> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023371
<thunderstorm> i want to use ubuntu with amarok for a sylvester-party as musicbox. i have a workstation with amarok in my working room and want to use a laptop in a different room with directly connect to a music-station. is it possible to play the songs from my workstation over wlan to my laptop?
<rraj_be> i want to add an ISO image as local repo
<rraj_be> thats it
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, i figured out why the gnome-power-manager by wgrant wasn't loading. It was because the new gnome-power-manager was a more  up-to-date version and has already  included the  fix by wgrant. Which means there is still no solution for my problem
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: i don't know envy. i installed nvidia-glg-new-177 and nvidia-settings worked for dual head (2 screens or one joined)
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, i just learned to accept that my keyboard freezes when  i try to change brightness and work around it by flipping TTYs
<Paddy_EIRE> R1__, ah I see.. are you subscribing to the bug on Launchpad?
<rraj_be> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023371
<rraj_be> please help me
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | rraj_be
<ubottu> rraj_be: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jnoah1984> zsquareplusc. thanks, that was it. English: nautilus->Edit->Preferences->Media (tab)
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, I'll do that, thanks
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: OK.  I'll get rid of Envy and try it all again...
<rraj_be> TY Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> R1__, yeah you never know when a patch or workaround may be available
<Mike9022> Can somebody tell me where I can get the Glossy theme that comes with Hardy? Mine is corrupted.
<Mike9022> Sorry, I mean Intrepid
<axisys> this is my third card.. wintv-hvr-1600 hauppauge card.. finally linux sees it!!
<axisys> and created a /dev/video, /dev/video32 and /dev/video64
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD  and  http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/09/local-repositories-with-aptoncd.html  and  http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/05/aptoncd-create-local-removable.html
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Corrupted?
<joot> why some many nick changes///
<rraj_be> TY Paddy_EIRE  i will try those
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, they seem to fit the bill
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, yea i know what you mean. Hey I have a question  for you that has been answered already but i just want some confirmation  since you seem really experienced with Ubuntu. My question is, if  I boot off the ubuntu LiveCD and install custom drivers for my wireless adapter as a test to see if it will mess anything up, will there  be any  side effects to my currently installed ubuntu?
<R1__> My understanding from this community  is that everything from the liveCD totally runs off ram,  so i'll be safe
<rraj_be> :)
<rraj_be> :) i know abt APTonCD
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Well I can still use it, however it looks nothing like it did before I somehow messed it up. I believe I tried installing a theme with the same name and the two fused together.
<Paddy_EIRE> R1__, nope
<rraj_be> but i have to use it as ISO
<rraj_be> thats it Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> R1__, so long as you dont save the changes
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, same principal
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, save changes?
<Paddy_EIRE> !iso | rraj_be
<ubottu> rraj_be: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, it's possible to save changes done by live CD?
<rraj_be> :) ok
<Paddy_EIRE> R1__, install to the hdd I mean
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, ohhh gotcha!
<R1__> Paddy_EIRE, k i'll test these drivers out. brb
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<mega_pink> toni
<R1__> thanks again bud
<Paddy_EIRE> np
<rraj_be> but i dont know how to add it to sources.list Paddy_EIRE
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Hmmm. In Synaptic, go to "gnome-themes" and mark it for Complete Removal. Then re-install it.
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, hmm.. it would be pretty much done in the same fashion as mounting a cd
<mib_ywi20x> hi, i lost access to internet using ubuntu, can some one pastebin me his /etc/inittab file?
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, one moment
<rraj_be> NO Paddy_EIRE  . .there is no option to add ISO as Local Repo . .u can only add CD or DVDs
<sheep> mib_ywi20x: I don't think ubuntu uses inittab
<rraj_be> fine NP :) Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-756005.html
<hashbrowns> hey does anyone know where i should place the files i want mediatomb to serve?
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, if you need further help with any of that give me a shout
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743943&highlight=mount+iso+cdrom
<rraj_be> sure Paddy_EIRE
<mib_ywi20x> sheep: well i canat do pings no more, i got my up alright from my routers, but i dont have external connecion,  if i ping the ping come like "operation not permitted", any sugerence?
<mib_ywi20x> **ip
<earthmeLon> Hey guys!! I am having some trouble getting my Folding@Home working correctly.  I just posted a thread on the forum.  I'd love it if anybody who knows anything about FAH would check it out and make any suggestions.  Thanks :D  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6447460#post6447460
<rainabba> I'm still stuck. During install, after partitioning, I'm looking at "Creating Ext3 files system for /home ..." and it's been sitting at 33% for nearly 30 minutes now. Suggestions?
<joeb3_> mib_ywi20x, "not permitted" usually means firewall.
<modumassEEE> hi all, chatting from a new and awesome eeepc 900 using eeebuntu8.10 problem is skype souynds really crackly, like ultra crappy, everything else rules, ive read that there is a sound module that might be a fix... any ideas?
<jpastore> how do you enable the tv out so I can do twinview to my tv?
<sfer21> modumassEEE: could be your internet connection, what speed are you?
<jpastore> or use it in dual view
<Ahadiel> jpastore, nVidia?
<sfer21> jpastore: check out displays in the menu
<Pokshun> Linux experts, question - let's say I SSH into a remote machine and start some GUI application, this means thats the UI will be X-forward back to me. However, what if I want to start the GUI on that remote machine itself without having the UI stream back to me... think as if I start the GUI app, but the actual UI appears on that remote machine's monitor/screen.
<jpastore> Ahadiel, yep
<modumassEEE> sfer21 im on adsl2+ 24megs a second and i sinc at 11megs down
<sabgenton> does this sound like a wif problem? I get cut out of ssh but when I got the the box i can ping out and stuff but  still the conection from the ssh cllient will not get thru
<sabgenton> usinig madwifi
<sabgenton> with atheros
<sabgenton> (obviously)
<modumassEEE> sfer but only 1.5megs up, sincing at 900kbs
<sfer21> modumassEEE: could it be the other side that has bad quality? done an echo123 test?
<jpastore> sfer21, I don't have displays under preferences or admin
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Unfortunately, that didn't seem to work. Do you have any other suggestions?
<modumassEEE> sfer21, yeh this is based entirely on skype call test
<Ahadiel> jpastore, System => Admin => Nvidia X Server Settings
<mib_ywi20x> joeb3_: yes i can ping my 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.167 local ip, but no my gateaway (192.168.1.254)  , its there an /etc/firewall file that i need to be remove?
<sfer21> jpastore: sorry, i can't get the exact title here as at the moment im not logged into gnome >.<
<jpastore> that I have
<modumassEEE> sfer and another machine on the same network
<Ahadiel> jpastore, Click "Detect Displays" once you have your TV Hooked up
<steely> :)
<Ahadiel> jpastore, Select your TV, click "Configure", check TwinView, then hit apply.
<hashbrowns> hey does anyone know where i should place the files i want mediatomb to serve?
<unop_> Pokshun, DISPLAY=hostname:0.0 gui_app
<Paddy_EIRE> hashbrowns, on your head?
<jpastore> great
<jpastore> Ahadiel, thanks!
<steely> can anybody tell me if evolution can have multiple users?
<Ahadiel> jpastore, Yup, no problem. Glad to have helped.
<unop_> Paddy_EIRE, easy on the guy
<hashbrowns> paddy_EIRE: what?
<Paddy_EIRE> hashbrowns, whats the drive layout?
<Ahadiel> steely, You mean like how Outlook can have multiple identities?
<Paddy_EIRE> unop_, :)
<steely> yes Ahadiel
<Ahadiel> steely, I don't think so.
<unop_> steely, multiple users can use evolution - each with their own settings, accounts, etc
<steely> how do I set it up unop_
<Ahadiel> unop_, You mean having seperate physical accounts on the mchine right?
<hashbrowns> Paddy_EIRE: what do you mean by drive layout? Pretty much just a standard ubuntu install.
<unop_> Ahadiel, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> hashbrowns, ah.. well I would put it in your /home/media or something
<ianm_> how do you right-click on a MacBook with 8.10?
<unop_> steely, well, what i mean is - each user on the system can use evolution - so it's just a matter of creating a new system account
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: glx-new seems slightly more promising, I guess. It now starts up in an unsupported graphics mode
<Paddy_EIRE> ia, ctrl+click
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<zsquareplusc> ianm_: alt, shift or somthing like that along with the mouse button IIRC
<steely> ok cheers. Is there anything that can have separate identities in the one program
<aprilhare> question: is the 64-bit flash plugin in the repos or do i need to download from adobe?
<steely> that will sync with my n95
<zsquareplusc> steely: maybe you mean multiple email accounts?
<joeb3_> aprilhare, get it from adobe
<zsquareplusc> aprilhare: IIRC the one in the repo is 32bit + 64bit wrapper
<rainabba> I'm still stuck. During install, after partitioning, I'm looking at "Creating Ext3 files system for /home ..." and it's been sitting at 33% for nearly 30 minutes now. Suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> aprilhare, if you are using intrepid 8.10 its in the partners repo
<steely> na I want one for the missus and one for me but in the one user
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> tankyou
<Paddy_EIRE> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> !info adobe-flash
<ubottu> Package adobe-flash does not exist in intrepid
<Ahadiel> steely, That's not possible in Evolution =/
<steely> cool thanks
<earthmeLon> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Paddy_EIRE> !find adobe-flashplugin intrepid
<ubottu> Package/file adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<earthmeLon> Paddy_EIRE  it's flashplugin-nonfree
<zsquareplusc> Paddy_EIRE: yes, tha name is right, but it seems ubottu doesn't search the partners repo
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, naa its now adobe-flashplugin and its in the partners repo
<Paddy_EIRE> zsquareplusc, ah
<catboy-meep> any World of Warcraft players here?
<rraj_be> Paddy_EIRE:  Thanks a lot Paddy_EIRE  .. . its working ............
<earthmeLon> Is it better than flashplugin-nonfree?  I have to restart ff everytime a new flash loads :\
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Wierd. Ok. Completely remove "gnome-themes" again. Next open up nautilus as root. Go to /usr/share/themes . Delete the folder called "Glossy".
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, cool :)
<catboy-meep> if so what did you do to keep your WoW?
<rraj_be> :) :)
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, yes its much better.. its flash 10
<catboy-meep> partion or some windows emulater ie wine or cross
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | catboy-meep
<ubottu> catboy-meep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nomaden> hi...
<earthmeLon> Paddy_EIRE  E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<ianm_> zsquareplusc: and if that does nothing?
<catboy-meep> Paddy_EIRE, im asking that in reguards to how to do that on ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, enable the partners repo in intrepid
<soycamo> hi, I need help getting my mac keyboard/trackpad working
<nomaden>  E: Couldn't find package compiz-setting-manager
<nomaden> can somebody help?
<earthmeLon> catboy-meep  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<zsquareplusc> ianm_: you also tried ctrl+click?  otherwise i have no idea. i don't have a MAC
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > nomaden
<ubottu> nomaden, please see my private message
<ianm_> zsquareplusc: yeah we've tried all the control/alt/symbol keys
<fuxxy> I have a Toshiba Satellite X205-Sli4 laptop, with a built-in infrared reciever. Can someone help me get this working on ubuntu 8.10?
<nomaden> i already installed it
<WorkingJob> hi
<zsquareplusc> ianm_: i mean to remeber that've seen a mac thing in the keyboard or mouse settings
<soycamo> if you use the USA Macintosh layout, it throws errors
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: I can't seem to find the folder Glossy in /usr/share/themes
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Aha!
<earthmeLon> Paddy_EIRE  I have deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, yeah
<Peddy> Using the command 'top', I see that the process Xorg is taking up 60-70% CPU (even after a reboot). However, in gnome-system-monitor, there is *no* process named Xorg, even if I run it as root. Which program is correct?
<nandemonai> Hiya channel. I'm wondering if there are any special steps I need to take in order to get /etc/network/if-up.d(if-down.d)/ scripts working. They're executable but don't seem to be working?
<andre_pl> Ok i got a little further with my 3g modem problems. the modem is now detected but and network manager attempts to "dial out" but then it just fails, no error message or anything. which logs can I check out for more info on whats going on here?
<earthmeLon> Well paddy, still says adobe-flashplugin doesnt exist v_v
<earthmeLon> Paddy_EIRE  ^
<WorkingJob> interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in wor
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, did you update?
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Is this a good thing or a bad thing?
<sfer21> !flood | WorkingJob
<ubottu> WorkingJob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<earthmeLon> lol, yeah I did.  I had it in my sources.list for a long time, too
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: OK.  I edited xorg.conf for supported resolutions for my monitor and now am back in gnome.  Now I have no sound
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y & sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<sfer21> !spam > WorkingJob
<ubottu> WorkingJob, please see my private message
<jtaji> Peddy: no need to run gnome-system-monitor as root, just go to view > all processes
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, you may need to remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I believe the built in sound on this machine is nvidia, so I am assuming I got rid of the sound driver when I got rid of the old drivers..  :(
<earthmeLon> Paddy_EIRE  Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin.  Could it be I'm on x64?
<rraj_be> Is there any way to run a particular commands when ever a new hardware is detected in ubuntu Paddy_EIRE
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: nah, these should be separate drivers.
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: I know this sounds like a dumb question but... Did you click apply after you checked the themes as Completely Remove?
<NewWork> interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!!interested in working on internet?? query me!!
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: lol, doesn't mean I wasn't a bit over zealous in my removal
<unop_> !ops NewWork spamming
<CaptainMorgan> between two ubuntu systems that are remotely separated.. if I know the IP of the network the other is on, plus its port that is open through the router... in theory, shouldn't I be able to SSH into it? say... ssh user@networkip:systemport ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peddy> Thanks jtaji, I didn't see that.
<unop_> !ops | NewWork spamming
<ubottu> NewWork spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CaptainMorgan> I tried, but it reports that the service is not knonw
<CaptainMorgan> know
<CaptainMorgan> n
<vorian> he's already gone unop_
<Madpilot> unop_, already k-lined.
<unop_> just realised - sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> earthmeLon, no afaik it should be there
<WDC> Hello hello. When starting xawtv, I get this: WARNING: No DGA direct video mode for this display.
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Any ideas on how to get the sound back?  Never had a problem with sound on this machine
<jtaji> Peddy: also htop is a much nicer top ;)
<WDC> Can someone help with that?
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Yes, I clicked apply and the only option left for them in Synaptic is Mark for installation.
<earthmeLon> Oh well.  Thanks anyways Paddy_EIRE >_<
<Awsoonn> my buddy just installe dubuntu over his windows partion, any way to do some data recovery? any recomondations? he doesn't have a windows install cd handy fyi.
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, like what?
<rraj_be> like when ever i connect my usb modem it shud dial it Paddy_EIRE
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: not that i have an nvidia sound chip but i think the kernel has drivers for it. if you accidently removed it from /lib/module/.. maybe reinstall the kernel package
<catboy-meep> Awsoonn, by chance does he have a recovery partition?
<Peddy> When I log in as 'User A', Xorg uses 45-70% CPU, even on idle. When I log in as 'Use B', Xorg uses hardly anything. Is there a way to purge User A's account so the Xorg settings are returned to default?
<catboy-meep> most comps now a days come with some sort of windows recovery partton
<andre_pl> anyone know where i can find more details about why network manager wont connect w/ my 3g modem? what log should I be looking in?
<Awsoonn> catboy-meep: nice nick btw. :) and nope he wiped it clean.
<Paddy_EIRE> rraj_be, hmm.. have you checked the forums for your hardware device
<catboy-meep> thanks and umm ouch
<rraj_be> Na
<DVA5912> what is the port name for the ltp port?
<rraj_be> i havnt checked it . . .but i have an idea that when ever a new device is found / . . .linux will execute a set of commands and i am sure abt this. . and i wan2 add my custome command to it
<genii> DVA5912: You mean the printer port device name?
<jtaji> DVA5912: /dev/lp0 typically
<DVA5912> No i have an Lcd screen on it
<zsquareplusc> Peddy: not sure if that's the best way, but you could remove (move away,backup) all files in that home of user A and copy /etc/skel back to it.
<DVA5912> thanks jtaji
<GreedyB2> Does anyone know if netbook remix has a channel?
<catboy-meep> Well Awsoonn, i had that mistake not that long ago
<catboy-meep> i went back to best buy and had them create a recovery disk
<DVA5912> So anyone want to walk me through setting up lcdproc to my hd44780?
<catboy-meep> it costed me about $35
<catboy-meep> perhaps the store he got his from has some sort of service that can help him
<catboy-meep> or if its a model some computer story like best buy has have them create a recovery disk with a display model
<nomaden> how to use conky?
<catboy-meep> store*
<catboy-meep> ga i'm tired "(
<DVA5912> clint@cdchance:~$ ps ax | grep LCDd
<DVA5912>  6638 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep LCDd
<Peddy> zsquareplusc: Yeah, it's just User A's home is too large to move :P I'd really like to find out where the Xorg settings are stored, though.
<DVA5912> how do i kill it
<sfer21> nomaden: whay do you need help with in relation to conky? look at the example .conkyrc files and modify them and save them as ~/.conkyrc, that's about all you need to know
<zsquareplusc> Peddy: xoreg settings are system wide. its probably some application / applets that's doing updtaes at a too high rate
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I have no idea which package to reinstall.  I had removed 5 or 6 related to nvidia; they were either restricted or envy
<b1n42y> hi all, does anyone know if there is a size limit on apt cache folder?
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: What happens again when you switch to glossy?
<zsquareplusc> Peddy: so i'd guess you'll find the source of the trouble in the gnome settings respectively the session
<Peddy> zsquareplusc: I removed .gnome2 etc and I ran without any login scripts (safe mode or something), can you think of anything else that may do that?
<Peddy> zsquareplusc: I removed .gnome*, .gconf*
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: oh you did not manually delete a file? then i guess the audio driver should still be there
<function1> how would i revert to the repo version of a package when i have installed a newer deb? i couldnt figure this out from the apt-get manpage. also, i don't just want to remove and install again, since a lot of other packages depend upon this one, and they would have to be removed/reinstalled also
<zsquareplusc> Peddy: there is also xsession or xinit where a user can start stuff on x start. but with ubuntu you usually don't have these
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: When I use it, it looks much different than it did when I got Intrepid.
<koukos_> can someone help me with this: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<koukos_> It comes up every time I try to run an application that need root previlidges (eg Login Window : gdmsetup)
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: No, I didn't manually delete anything.  All I did was remove some restricted/envy packages. Now, no sound
<zsquareplusc> function1: synaptics shown all versions of a package it knows when you use the properties
<function1> zsquareplusc: aha! thanks :)
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Could you please upload a screenshot to imagebin.ca ?
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: no idea. but by bad luck, sound could have been broken by other reasons. others had that sound stopped working or was muted
<Peddy> zsquareplusc:  I've dabbled with that xsession stuff, I think, where are the xsession or xinit conf files?
<WDC> hello. In XawTV my webcam works, but in Skype it does not find it. How can I get it to work?
<stan> does #ubuntu support non FOSS?
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: When I first clicked on the voulme control it said that there was no sound card and told me how to remove the volume control, so it is more than muted
<zsquareplusc> Peddy: instead of moving single files, did you try to start with an empty folder? i.e. rename the home folder and create an empty one with the original name?
<Peddy> zsquareplusc: trying now, brb
<narzy> I can't connect to my samba share
<narzy> how do I check log in attempts?
<eylc>      /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Munchkinguy> stan: Usually. Try asking.
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: yeah that looks like the driver was not loaded.  if you know the module name, try lsmod and look for it. dmesg contains some usefull messages sometimes. and maybe pulseaudio was not loaded correctly
<nick327> hello, ive got a question about my wireless card
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I have no idea the module name.  I just tried rebooting and now it isn't even starting gnome, just a black screen
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: http://imagebin.ca/view/WMHxfj6K.html
<zsquareplusc> narzy: ubuntu is the server? so samba? there's probably a log file in /var/log
<nick327> d
<nick327> anyway, ive got it working using ndiswrapper
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: 3 minutes of black screen....  Somehting is not right
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: but a text console is working on ctrl+alt+F1?
<DVA5912> What command can i run to find out what port number my ltp is?
<nick327> i had previously installed arch and tried to get the same card working using ndiswrapper with the same drivers
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: That's what Glossy's supposed to look like.
<nick327> i would get a kernel panic when i modprobed ndiswrapper
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: It didn't look like that before.
<Extreme1ont> Hello
<nick327> what does ubuntu and arch linux do different on a base install that would cause that?
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Yes.  It may just be the monitor not liking the settings, and it fixed it when I swapped resolutions from the console
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Oh-wait. I see it.
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr ... can change resoltutions from the command line
 * Extreme1ont has just installed UBUNTU on a system and wants to setup samba for file sharing with windows based pc and needs HELP
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I think it's the frequency the monitor says it is at 75Hz, and it is only supposed to support 60
<b1n42y> i had 3gb in cache apt archives now i only have 500mb how did this happen and how to avoid ?
<sfer21> Extreme1ont: where exactly are you running into trouble?
<narzy> looked though the logs found nothing
<Extreme1ont> at the begining of setting it up
<Extreme1ont> lol
<Extreme1ont> i never used linux before.
<Las2> is there a keyboard command to switch desktops in X?
<Extreme1ont> i dont understand all this command stuff im finding in help forms
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: if you can get a working resolution with xrandr, you can use gksu nvidia-settings to set something working permanently
<Las2> er, workspaces I mean
<zsquareplusc> Las2: worspaces or desktops :p
<sfer21> Extreme1ont: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 and there are plenty more tutorials on the net
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I have the screen now.  If I can;t get sound working, then there's no reason to continue messing with the video as well  :/
<b1n42y> !cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache
<zsquareplusc> Las2: ctrl+alt+arrows
<b1n42y> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sfer21> Las2: does ctrl+alt+right arrow work?
<sfer21> oops, late
<nick327> i'll restate my question: what does a base ubuntu install have setup differently than a base arch install that would cause the ubuntu install to be able to use ndiswrapper, but not arch?
<Las2> kickass, thanks
<Cattle-Lovin> yes apt is the chronic shit
<nick327> as in, wireless works in ubuntu, but causes a kernel panic in arch?
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: you said it worked once. so i'd guess you'l get that working again. but i'd solve one problem at a time. and no GUI is the one causing more pain
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: You have to log off and log back on for some theme changes to take effect. If that doesn't work,
<Munchkinguy> ...I have one more idea
<DVA5912> Anyone? How do i find out what port ltp is?
<Extreme1ont> tryed this sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf.. and it says command not found
<musikgoat|main> Extreme1ont: gksudo
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: So you want me to restart and then see if the theme works correctly and if not, you will tell me your other idea?
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I am sure I can tweak the gui.  It came back when I Alt-F7 back from the console.
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Yes
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Okay
<william> im running wine in 8.10 and trying to get GTA: vice city to run.
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: "lshw -c sound" lists something?
<william> after install worked, it says no CD/DVD found. Any ideas?
<b1n42y> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Yes, multimedia unclaimed
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: With much more info that that  :)
<Intrepid> Is there a way to find file locations for installed packages via the CLI?
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: and a configuration line with driver=...
<william> im running wine in 8.10 and trying to get GTA: vice city to run.
<william> after install worked, it says no CD/DVD found. Any ideas?
<Grassputin> william: Use the windows No CD crack
<zsquareplusc> Intrepid you mean files installed by a package? dpkg -L <pkg>
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: description,product.vendor,physical id,bus info.version,width,clock,capabilities,configuration
<Intrepid> zsquareplusc: yes, exactly that
<nick327> i'll restate my question: what does a base ubuntu install have setup differently than a base arch install that would cause the ubuntu install to be able to use ndiswrapper, but not arch?
<nick327> i'll restate my question: what does a base ubuntu install have setup differently than a base arch install that would cause the ubuntu install to be able to use ndiswrapper, but not arch?
<william> dont know what that is. translate into layman please
<FloodBot1> nick327: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Intrepid> zsquareplusc: thanks
<nick327> as in, wireless works in ubuntu, but causes a kernel panic in arch?
<Extreme1ont> sudo apt-get install samba...... sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf ....... command not found.
<DVA5912> Guys imhaving a little trouble with my HD44780. How do i configure LCDd to use it?
<zsquareplusc> Extreme1ont: serevr edition? command line only? then use somthing else than gedit. like vim or nano
<sfer21> Extreme1ont: did you type those separately?
<Extreme1ont> yes
<sfer21> Oh, wait, i see. Are you using gnome?
<onetinsoldier> DVA5912: is that your video card? looks like maybe one to many numbers in it
<Extreme1ont> gnome?
<Grassputin> william: it's pretty self explainatory.... just type into google "Vice city no cd" and download the patch for the game to allow it to run without the cd
<Extreme1ont> i dont friken know LOL
<sfer21> Just try typing nano where it says gedit in the second command instead
<Extreme1ont> i installed ubuntuntuntu 8.1
<DVA5912> onetinsoldier: no its an lcd screen. 20X4
<Extreme1ont> ans thats it
<sfer21> ie. sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<onetinsoldier> DVA5912: oh.. i see
<william> hmm thanks. will try it. wait one.
<sfer21> Extreme1ont: try that ^
<Grassputin> sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Extreme1ont> k
<sfer21> or that
<Grassputin> ;)
<Extreme1ont> i think that worked
<Extreme1ont> thanks
<sfer21> And if you do want a more GUI approach to editing the file, you can install gedit with sudo apt-get install gedit
<Extreme1ont> ill never remeber all this lol
<sfer21> you will
<Extreme1ont> yas in 10 years maybe lol
<zsquareplusc> Extreme1ont: irssi or pencil and paper ;-)
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: did it work?
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Nope
<att0> I just uninstalled "xchat gnome" using the Ubuntu package manager, but it still shows up under apps>internet> (although it does not launch) ... how do I remove the icon?
<sfer21> Extreme1ont: I'll explain what the sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf command did. "sudo" tells it to do the command as a powerful user that can make modifications, "vim" tells it to open a text editor and "/etc/samba/smb.conf" tells it to edit that file. So, basically it says in english "as a priviledged user, open /etc/samba/smb.conf in vim"
<sfer21> that should make it a bit easier to understand ;)
<csc___> is exim the most light-weigth  smpt server for linux?
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: One last thing. If this doesn't work. You'll have to try someone else. Switch to the Human theme. Then I will send you the contents of my /usr/share/themes/Glossy folder. Unzip them into your Glossy folder. Log out (don't restart). Log in, and switch to Glossy theme.
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: Okay
<lolwutftw> hi guys, I was at my local computer repair shop today because I had a lot of viri, but I noticed they were selling ubuntu, it was like half the price of a new XP, and the guy said that I wouldnt get any more viri if I switched over. so I picked up a copy, and now I dont know how to install it. I tried to put it on, but I think its broken. please halp me?
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: Download here - http://myuploadspace.googlepages.com/Glossy.tar.gz
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: okay
<sfer21> lolwutftw: did you pay for the physical cd? how much?
<lolwutftw> it was $50 dollars
<rebel_kid> lolwutftw, first of all i would suggest taking the disc you bought back and just downloading a free copy its free and legal, also please describe how it is broken
<ntmrebroli> lolllllllllll
<att0> how do I remove an icon from the "Application" menu?
<lolwutftw> it wont install
<rebel_kid> lolwutftw, how so, that doesnt tell me anything
<sloopy> lolwutftw, wanna buy OpenOffice.org for $100 its much cheaper then MS Office? :'D
<sfer21> lolwutftw: take it back and tell them it won't install, and download it from the ubuntu website
<stan> sfer21, leave the troll alone.
<lolwutftw> when put it in it loads but not to the install screen
<sfer21> stan: troll? i don't think so, computer shops do sell copies.
<hikenboot> anyone have any idea how to use smb services or other to connect to a windows connected samsung ML-1740?
<sfer21> lolwutftw: could you describe what happens?
<dgarr> att0: there may be an add/remove option at the bottom of the applications list?
<GodfatherofEire1> How would I customize actions for a specific mouse?
<stan> sfer21, im sure they do.. but tell me someone comes on IRC because they pay $50 and it wont install.
<hikenboot> its a rinter...any good docks on setting this up?
<hikenboot> s/rinter/printer
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sfer21> stan: eh, i don't know, it could be legit, but since you pointed that out to me... maybe they'd notice to download it for free if they knew the irc channel ;)
<lolwutftw> it shows a screen with the logo and a progress bar and then it runs like it was installed but it wasn;t
<rebel_kid> lolwutftw, that is called live, that isnt a problem at all, you should see an icon that says install if you double click that it will start the installer. but again i would recommend taking that disc back, ubuntu is free, you can download it for no charge, legally from www.ubuntu.com
<att0> dgarr: the icon in question is xchat-gnome, which I have already removed using the Add/Remove Applications
<GodfatherofEire1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sloopy> i know of computer shops that offer ubuntu or fedora for $50 but they do the install conf and everything... (including media setup for mp3/dvd/etc)
<lamo1> I botched my internet connection trying to setup a bridged connection for my xbox 360. Now when i boot up network manager "connects" to my router although I am unable to ping, pull webpages, or even connect my router via my browser. I tried restoring from backup using sbackup but my var gives errors about some /var/tmplhdfasdh not existing. Is there any kind of auto config i can run? my wireless is ath0.
<stan> lolwutftw, what is the name and town of this computer shop that is selling ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I reinstalled all the alsa stuff (seems that that is where the driver should be? searching online, nvidia ac'97 ck804 seems to be part of alsa, I guess) and still no luck with sound.
<sfer21> Jack_Sparrow: who was that aimed at?
<lolwutftw> lol they dont have a name its just has a sign that says COMPUTER REPAIR
<stan> lolwutftw, address roughly, and town?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanatoast, some people have messed with alsa when they are really using pulse-audio
<Jack_Sparrow> sfer21,  you and stan both
<lolwutftw> hold on let me look at recipt
<william> grassputin: downloaded patch. what do i need to do now
<sfer21> Jack_Sparrow: mine was a while ago, but i guess it doesn't matter. i just find it more convenient when you use |
<Jack_Sparrow> sfer21, I use > or | depending on the situation
<SJr|Nbook> I have a Intel ALC268 Audio card, under Windows the maximum volume sucks, with headphones. You can go in and adjust an equalizer in the drivers to get it to be regular level. How can I do that with Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> sfer21, If I an addressing a couple of people I send it to the channel
<sfer21> wait, now we're getting offtopic ;) only asked because it wasn't aimed at anyone, i thought it was about the xbox router thing.
<SJr|Nbook> Also my CPU Usage is very high
<GodfatherofEire1> Jack_Sparrow: What if the keyboard isnt listed in either the Keyboard setup nor the keytouch package?
<lolwutftw> no address but phon# is 9189797 in dallas
<Jack_Sparrow> SJr|Nbook, what version of ubuntu are you running
<sfer21> http://www.compugen.net/page29.htm Compugen
<Jack_Sparrow> GodfatherofEire1, No idea... if it isnt listed...
<sfer21> lolwutftw: but let's move this to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, shall we?
<SJr|Nbook> KUBUNTU
<SJr|Nbook> With KDE 4.2 beta
<stan> lolwutftw, anyways.. download ubuntu from ubuntu.org (return the cd you bought)
<SJr|Nbook> 8.10
<stan> butn it .. and see if it installs.
<dabbu> is there any note making applicvation which can be password protected
<stan> but Ubuntu wont run any WIndows applications you may have.. its linux
<MHz128> How do I edit or create my own metacity themes?
<doug3> which processor handles linux better, amd or intel?
<stan> dabbu: use truecrypt + any text editor
<stan> doug3, linux is cpu agnostic
<Jack_Sparrow> SJr|Nbook, /j #kubuntu for the best help
<doug3> im building a new pc, and cant decide on which cpu to build on, any advice?
<dabbu> stan: using truecrypt can i password protect Tomboy
<Jack_Sparrow> MHz128, There are lots of tutorials and sites to help you.
<stan> doug3, whatever meets your needs and is cheapest?
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Still no luck with sound (I reinstalled all pulse-audio stuff that was already installed), and video still blank until I toggle to CTRL-ALT-F1 and back
<Alonely> heya; I'm having an incredibly aggravating time trying to dual-boot Windows and Linux; when I attempt to install Ubuntu, this shows up: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<stan> doug3, Intel core duo is the ebst bang for the buck right now
<Alonely> perhaps this just means I need the latest version?
<kaiser10123> can someone help me find RT2501USB.inf file
<kaiser10123> so i can use ndiswrapper
<kaiser10123> my wireless drops alot its annoying now
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Also, there seems to be no way to change the refresh rate, other than 75Hz or Auto in nvidia settings
<stan> kaiser10123, typically you fdownload the windows drivers, extract them, and get the file you need?
<kaiser10123> stan: cant find windows driver it come with a exe file not driver itself
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: the sound card driver is contained in the kernel.  the point there is probably finding why it isn't loaded anymore
<stan> kaiser10123, usually exe's are just ziped files.. try unzipping it
<pentaside> The only way that I can get my wireless to work is to open the terminal and type "cd ~/Drivers/compat-wireless-2008-12-26 && sudo make load".  How can I make it run this command automatically?
<mdg> hello
<adam7> pentaside: put in in /etc/rc.local
<mdg> hello
<mdg> any command line fans here?
<pentaside> Someone else told me /etc/rc2.local.  I did that and it didn't work.  Would this be the same thing?
<MHz128> Where can I find the XML file for the default Human theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> mdg, That is not necessary, please be patient
<adam7> pentaside: I have don't know what /etc/rc2.local is, but if you put it in /etc/rc.local it should work
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: and for the refresh rate, hm. here i can choose 60/75 for most modes, for some even more values. but since i ran navidia-settings once i have a lot of modelines in xorg.conf. theoretically it should also work aith an empty xorg.cong
<tsuna27> HI i need help installing ubuntu 8.10 on my sony vaio vista laptop
<dgarr> pentaside: see /etc/init.d/README for help on making links
<mdg> anyone here using Ubuntu on a netbook?
<pentaside> Thanks bud.  I'm checking it out now.
<tsuna27> I put in the CD and click install, the loader comes on and then, the screen shows a gray wallpaper that goes black
<zsquareplusc> !ask | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, did you md5 the disk/download
<adam7> pentaside: oh, and the reason it won't work if you put it in /etc/rc.local is because you used ~ instead of /home/yourusername
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow: what does md5 the disk mean
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I have no idea how to do that, and I am into my 9th hour of trying to get this to work.  I am thinking I may be better off just starting all over again, I got pretty good at that with windows  :/
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, to verify you have a good copy
<pentaside> adam7: Well I tried both.  I am BRAND new to Linux, so tinkered and couldn't get any variations to work.
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: heh.  well "dmesg | less" in a terminal window. did you look at that output?
<bullgard4> adam7: Are ~ and /home/myusername not identical?
<kevdog_> Off topic -- but why is my user name always in use
<mdg> pentaside, I know exactly how you feel!
<adam7> bullgard4: they aren't when the command is run as root
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow:yes on the disk it had an option 2 check and it all worked out
<pentaside> adam7: Someone else said I shouldn't have "sudo" in there either.  Do you agree?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, are you trying to install on a dell or hp?
<adam7> pentaside: you don't need sudo either
<bullgard4> adam7: What will ~ resolve to when I use it as root?
<zsquareplusc> kevdog_: did you register that name? maybe someone else is it using
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow: it is a sony vaio
<adam7> bullgard4: /root -- in this case we need it to be /home/username/something
<pentaside> adam7:  Ok... Let's see what happens.  BRB.
<kevdog_> zquareplusc: No I did not -- How do I do that -- there should be only one KevDog
<duckbuster> What's up with the auto connect? Can I change it to a other server?
<duckbuster> (XChat)
<stan> ~ and /home/username are always identical
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"..
<bullgard4> adam7: Ah, thank you very much for your explanation.
<zsquareplusc> kevdog_: /msg nickserv help
<Jack_Sparrow> duckbuster, /j #Xchat to learn how to use xchat
<zsquareplusc> !register > kevdog_
<ubottu> kevdog_, please see my private message
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: well that's an interesting question, that xchat is opening this channel is ubuntu specific ;-)
<n2diy> I created an archive of my home directory with gksudo nautilus archive, and tried to move it to a USB drive, and got permission denied. Then I tried to move it to my desktop, same thing happened. So I changed the permissions of the archive from root, to me, and I'm still getting permission denied. That's going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc, YEs, because it is setup that way from our repos,.
<duckbuster> Thanks, found it
<adam7> n2diy: what's the path to that file?
<r34p3rex> hey my wireless was working a couple of minutes ago but then i restarted  and now ubuntu doesn't detect any wireless connections
<Circs> What is a very simple program similar to mspaint? GIMP confuses me too much.
<kaiser10123> whats command in terminal to start gnome network manager
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: dmesg is 512 lines long and nothing jumps out at me as helpful
<adam7> kaiser10123: nm-applet
<n2diy> Adam7 /home/darryl
<pentaside> adam7: Flawless.
<duckbuster> Now, I need help finding drivers for my Creative X-Fi, Its the Notebook edition.
<zsquareplusc> Jack_Sparrow: yep. so shouldn't we have an answer to resolve that instead of referring to #xchat? ;-)
<GodfatherofEire1> Circs GNUPaint
<adam7> pentaside: cool :)
<pentaside> adam7: You are a life saver.  Thanks man.
<Jack_Sparrow> zsquareplusc, You can set it to any channel server you like.  It is just a client..
<adam7> n2diy: is that the path to the file or to your home dir?
<Mike9022> Munchkinguy: The theme is back to normal, thanks for your help. :)
<r34p3rex> is there anything in ubuntu to check what hardware is attached? kinda like the device manager in windows
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: nvidia: module license "NVIDIA" taints kernel.
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: ah yea. but it would contain error messages when a driver fails to load.
<n2diy> Adam7 my home directory, which contains the file also.
<pentaside> I know you all already know this, but even from a complete newbs perspective... Ubuntu trumps Windows.
<adam7> n2diy: ok -- run ls -ahl ~/nameoffile and post that line here
<Circs> GodfatherofEire1: I can't find that in synaptic... am I just blind?
<pentaside> I'm so glad I switched.
<n2diy> adam7, correction, the archive is in /home
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: yup. that's beacuse it's loading the proprietary version of the nvidia xorg driver got that here too
<GodfatherofEire1> Circs, its listed as gpaint in synaptic
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: That's about it.  I have no idea what else to do other than backup and reinstall  (My wife's pretty pissed that I spent all this time "playing" with the computer)
<Circs> GodfatherofEire1: Thank you :)
<GodfatherofEire1> Circs. Welcome
<Firky> Hey people
<r34p3rex> can anyone help with a wireless issue? :P
<adam7> n2diy: ok, ls -ahl /home/filename
<Firky> Why dose Ubuntu run so slow on my laptop compared to Windows XP ?
<earthmeLon> Hey Paddy_EIRE, I just rebooted after installing the package you told me about (flash).  i downloaded it from adobe and --force-architecture installed it.  Now it says I have no flash.  In FF I have 3 options:  Gnash SWF, swfdec swf and adobe flash player (the free crappy one)  Will either of the other ones work better, do you know?
<Munchkinguy> Mike9022: You're welcome. Have a good evening.
<robertmanietta> * Thanatoast - you get that but she only will understand that it works when she wants
<zsquareplusc> Thanatoast: sometimes booting the livecd and look at/copy configs from there can also help. i.e. if live cd has sound you could find out which driver is loade for sound
<MHz128> I am running Compiz with the default Human metacity theme. After moving some windows around, the titlebar glitches and becomes transparent... whats going on? I have a screenshot at : http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_6.1230438078.png
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Thank you very much for trying to help me, but I'm beat
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: I may give that a try tomorrow
<Thanatoast> zsquareplusc: Thanks, again, got to go
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, Try turning off compiz effects and telling us what hardware you are running or compare your hardware to our list of supported hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MellowDude> hi i want to know how to get a serial port 3 button mouse to work
<kaiser10123> adamnot the applet the program for network in gnome
<n2diy> adam7, ok, here it is: darryl@Snyder:~$ ls -ahl /home/darryl-12-27-08.*
<n2diy> -rw-r--r-- 1 darryl darryl 43M 2008-12-27 23:06 /home/darryl-12-27-08.tar.gz
<n2diy> darryl@Snyder:~$
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow: my laptop has blu ray built in will that feature remain in ubunut
<tsuna27> ubuntu*
<adam7> n2diy: can you sudo mv /home/darryl-12-27-08.tar.gz /home/darryl ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, I would assume it would, but in reality blueray is dead/dying and will be replaced with solid state devices
<KurtKraut> When you run the shutdown command, users connected by terminal receive a warning, but X users don't. I'd like to make a script to warn X users too but how would a script detect that a shutdown is being done or scheduled ?
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow,  thing is when my system monitor reads CPU usuage at around 77% but when I look at the processes it only shows around 4% being used ??
<outofrange> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and have an xubunto .iso.  I've got a usb *hdd* (laptop drive connected to usb).  How can I get xununtu onto that usb hdd so I can then boot off it?
<Firky> I have  a dual core 1.7Ghz processor
<r34p3rex> can anyone help with a missing wireless interface problem?
<adam7> !ask | r34p3rex
<ubottu> r34p3rex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow: dam still not working of a CD! what do i do
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, sounds like it isnt reading something correctly
<n2diy> adam7, I can try, I was hoping to drag and drop in Nautilus, but that isn't working.
<Decepticon> im trying to seperate logs from pppd and pptpd into seperate files so i added the lines to my /etc/syslog.conf but it DOESNT DO ANYTHING and it pppd and pptpd still log to /var/log/syslog.... PLEASE HELP
<Decepticon> pptp.*                          /var/log/pptp.log
<Decepticon> pptpd.*                         /var/log/pptpd.log
<adam7> n2diy: you can run gksudo nautilus to move the file
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, did you remove quiet and splash like I said.?"
<r34p3rex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow: yes
<Peddy> zsquareplusc: just letting you know that I fixed my Xorg high CPU usage problem, there was something dodgy in ~/.config/autostart
<kevdog> Missing Wireless interface :  What is the question
<n2diy> adam7, that is what I originally tried!
<Jack_Sparrow> tsuna27, did you watch to see where it was hanging
<adam7> n2diy: just alt+f2 then type gksudo nautilus and hit enter and you can drag and drop
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow, Hmm..I cant think what else would be running thats causing so much CPU power to be used.... ive only just started using Ubuntu...
<r34p3rex> My wireless interface just randomly dissapeared.. is there any way to get it back?
<tsuna27> jack_sparrow: some improvement it had a startup sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, Is it a real install or some vm or worse.. wubi install
<adam7> r34p3rex: things don't randomly disappear. what wireless card do you have?
<kevdog> r34p3rex: What do you mean?  Where did it disappear from -- network manager
<Firky> A real install
<MellowDude> how do i know if the mouse use com1 or 2
<ravengirl> update manager tells me that I have to manually configure. What do I enter into terminal?>
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Does ifconfig show the interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, what exactly does lsb_release -a give you in a term.. exactly
<r34p3rex> yea it was working fine before, then after a restart or two, the interface is gone
<Firky> Whats wubi install mean ?
<kevdog> ravengirl: more details please
<r34p3rex> its some broadcom card, i had the STA drivers installed
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, assume com 1 but it can be set in bios
<adam7> Firky: wubi lets you install ubuntu into a windows partition
<r34p3rex> ifconfig doesn't show the interface
<adam7> r34p3rex: does ifconfig -a show it?
<r34p3rex> nope, just eth0, lo, pan0
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Does lshw -C network give any clues?
<mdg> I have a G4 Imac with Ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, It is when you are running windows and insert the disk and it installs while you are running windows
<Firky> No LSB modules are available.
<Firky> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Firky> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Firky> Release:	8.04
<Firky> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot1> Firky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhett`> in hardy, a user can change to root with su - , but can not sudo with the same password
<kevdog> How come I know no one here?  <Just thinking to myself?>
<zsquareplusc> Firky: depending on what process monitor you useee, you'll find that IO/waiting is listed separately. so a task using only 4% using the disk can cause a sysem load of 70% for example. and if tracerd or updatedb is running right now, that might cause that
<r34p3rex> ill check lshw.. still a noob at linux :D
<ravengirl> kevdog - update manager doesn't let me update and says to manually configure 'dpkg configure a-
<Jack_Sparrow> rhett`, su is not advised..
<rhett`> ok, I want sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > rhett`
<ubottu> rhett`, please see my private message
<adam7> ravengirl: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal?
<kevdog> ravengirl: what update manager and what are you trying to update -- need more detail
<r34p3rex> ok the card is listed in lshw
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/94073/
<rhett`> what is the proper line in /etc/sudoers?
<adam7> rhett`: sudo is not the same as su
<ravengirl> adam7 - will do
<kevdog> r34p3rex: What driver are you using and is it assigned a logical name?
<j03lar50n> so if i've installed tightvnc server do i need to start a service/program or anything to use a viewer from another machine?
<rhett`> username  ALL = ALL doesn't work
<Circs> I installed a package, but am given no provisions for launching it, how do I go about using it? (Package in question is kismet)
<n2diy> adam7, That worked, thanks! But I don't understand why I had to alt-F2 gksudo nautilus? Shouldn't that work from any terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> rhett`, are you trying to edit sudoers?
<j03lar50n> i cannot hit port 5900,01,02
<rhett`> yes, Jack_Sparrow:
<adam7> n2diy: you can gksudo nautilus from a terminal too, it doesn' tmatter
<adam7> rhett`: use visudo, first off
<r34p3rex> i remember using the STA driver from the proprietary driver thing, but it lists it as driver=b43-pci-bridge under lshw
<r34p3rex> and theres no logical name assigned to it
<adam7> rhett`: and secondly, the your sudo password is the same as your login password
<MellowDude> ok the mouse i have uses Microsoft SerialV protocol. will it work
<rhett`> yeah, adam7: I'm using that
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > MellowDude,
<n2diy> adam7,  It didn't work from the terminal, until I did tha alt-F2!?
<rhett`> i'm saying, I have : user ALL = ALL in /etc/sudoers and sudo doesn't work, but su does
<ravengirl> kevdog - ubuntu 8.04
<steel_> hello,everybody
<adam7> rhett`: try user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<kevdog> r34p3rex: STA driver -- do you know the exact name of the STA driver -- I know for a fact its not b43-pci-bridge
<kevdog> ravengirl: OK -- what package are you trying to update?
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow,   do you have any ideas to why my CPU is reading so much usage ?
<kevdog> ravengirl: you tried sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, You are getting two different reading so how are you sure it really is eating up cpu
<KurtKraut> Firky: I suggest you installing the package htop and then running the command htop as root (or with sudo). It will allow you to sort process better than top.
<r34p3rex> kevdog, yea it shouldn't be, there is an option to install the b43 driver in system->administration->hardware drivers, the STA driver is activated however, and there is no name except Broadcom STA wireless driver
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Have you check the forums -- ayuitha has some really good info on the STA driver posted
<MellowDude> that didnt help none the only thing about muse in that was about wireless mouse
<bullgard4> Filesystem Hierarchy Standard: "Generally, source should not be built within this hierarchy." I do not understand what this wants to tell. Where should I download and place source code in my Ubuntu computer?
<KurtKraut> Firky: so you'll see what is truly consuming your CPU
<j03lar50n> suggestions for VNC to Ubuntu from Windows? tightvnc giving me hitches
<magaio> Does anyone know if Intel P43 (ICH10) is working with sound with any version of ALSA or the kernel?
<adam7> bullgard4: what are you trying to do?
<usser> j03lar50n, ultravnc
<j03lar50n> ty usser
<nickrud> bullgard4, usually your home, then install into the filesystem under /usr/local
<kevdog> r34p3rex: lsmod | egrep b43|bcm|b
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, We are not going to have info about a speciiiiific microsoft mouse.  Just plug it in and try it.
<ravengirl> kevdog - haven't tried much as I am new to command line
<r34p3rex> kevdog, nope i will check on that. but first, is there anyway to assign a logical name to it? i noticed its missing the name
<MellowDude> it dont detect it
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, then you have your answer
<L3Tum> I installed the aurora theme, and compiled with -enable-animation, and made sure I set animation to true, but when I make an animated button, it still does not show as an animation. Does anyone know how to make animated gifs show in gnome? Do I need a different engine or anything?
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Does that show anything.  The logical name is assigned when the kernel module is registered.  You don't assign one manually
<ravengirl> just looking for commands to deal with what update manager is telling me on ubuntu 8.04
<MellowDude> so go back to windows then
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, and that link I gave did have speciiific info on serial mice
<meoblast> hi im using http://pastebin.com/d3b3f1d4b with the vloopback module and it works the first time i run it in an ubuntu session but if i try to run it again, it fails saying there is no webcam
<Circs> I installed kismet but it doesn't give me a wayto launch it, did I do something wrong?
<ravengirl> excuse my ignorance 8-)
<kevdog> ravengirl: Just cut and paste those into a command prompt -- its one command including the && sign.
<adam7> Circs: it's a command line app, run sudo kismet at a terminal
<usser> Circs, sudo kismet  ?
<Firky> ok thanks, installing htop now
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, If you are going to let a $5 mouse determine what OS you use.. you might as well chose some simple os
<kevdog> ravengirl: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<adam7> Circs: also you'll probably have to configure it
<ravengirl> cool thanks
<MellowDude> it say to change stuff in the xorg.conf file that isnt there
<r34p3rex> kevdog, it does not show anything, when i do lsmod | egrep bcm or b43, nothing comes up. but when i do b, a list comes up but i dont see the driver listed
<Circs> adam7: Oi that sounds difficult
<zsquareplusc> MellowDude: then create one in /etc/X11
<trailbrain> Hi there folks.  I'm willing to register whylinux.us or whyubuntu.com if someone will help me program the site to act as an advertising platform for Ubuntu.  I just visited that Windows Mojave site--yeah, that was crap.  But someone ought to speak up, get people to start making promo vids and host them on a site.
<adam7> Circs: well, if you want to use kismet, that's what you gotta do. kismet something most people need
<bullgard4> adam7: I am downloading sourcecode about the X system and putting it on my computer in order to see if it defines window snapping (or if the window manager does it).
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, the xorg changed with this release and it is different but many of the tutorials still apply
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Any bcm or b43 "sounding" modules listed???
<ravengirl> kevdog ---- Thanks
<r34p3rex> kevdog, none.. loks like its not loading anymore for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute > trailbrain
<ubottu> trailbrain, please see my private message
<jtaji> trailbrain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<Circs> adam7: Ok, could I ask for help configuring it?
<adam7> bullgard4: good luck :/ can't you just unpack it somewhere in your home directory? or ask in the X irc channel and save yourself a lot of time
<adam7> Circs: if you run the program, it will tell you what to edit. and in the file it tells you do edit, it tells you how to edit it :)
<Circs> adam7: O I'll give it  go
<bullgard4> nickrud: I do not understand your answer: My home directory is not my /usr/local directory.
<nickrud> bullgard4, you would do the work on your source somewhere in your home dir; the standard place where make install would put the compiled program is under /usr/local
<L3Tum> anybody know how to get animated gifs to work in gnome gtk?
<n2diy> How do I save my current Xchat config?
<leon> i have a probelm, i have remove wicd but ubuntu startup still will pause 1 minute at network interface configuring
<kevdog> r34p3rex: lsmod --- anything come up designated as wl
<DefamedPrawn> nautilus keeps freezing up my desktop. Can anyone recommend an alternative file browser?
<nickrud> n2diy, it's in ~/.xchat2
<j03lar50n> how can i tell if tightvnc is working on my Ubuntu box? is there a service you need to start or anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> DefamedPrawn, nautilus shoulld not do that.  run it from a term and see if you can trap the error
<r34p3rex> kevdog yup.. wl .. used by 0
<n2diy> DefamedPrawn, the terminal? Midnight Commander?
<DefamedPrawn> Jack_Sparrow it's only happened twice. Might not catch it again.
<kevdog> r34p3rex: from my understanding wl is the STA module
<DefamedPrawn> n2diy will try MC thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> DefamedPrawn, I use thunar ..
<trailbrain> Ok read over the marketing team stuff and that still doesn't give me someone with the geekyness to program the site
<leon> i have a probelm, i have remove wicd but ubuntu startup still will pause 1 minute at network interface configuring
<n2diy> Nickrud, fine business, but how do I _save_ my current config?
<jtaji> trailbrain: you might post a message to the mailing list
<n2diy> DefamedPrawn, roger on MC
<DefamedPrawn> Jack_Sparrow ta. How would I make thunar default?
<nickrud> n2diy, any change you make is written to that dir at the time you make it. you can back up that dir if you want to save the config (like move to another machine)
<r34p3rex> kevdog, hmm when i did lshow -C network .. it didn't show the driver as wl.. but b43-pci-bridge.. is it loading the wrong driver?
<kevdog> r34p3rex: what happens when you do a sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe wl
<Decepticon> help i cant use the internet anymore, i cant make any outgoing connections after i was fooling around with pptpd vpn and iptables.... afaik i did this command Set This To Your Firewall: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 64.235.47.2. Where 10.8.0.0 is your NAT and 64.235.47.2 is your public IP.)
<bullgard4> adam7: The question is not if I cannot unpack it somewhere in my home directory. Of course I can. Firstly, this would be impractical as my home directory is already now very large. Adding all sourcecode to it would make it even larger and even less lucid. Secondly I would like to act according to the rules so that I can retrieve information easily. Thirdly, I still would like to know what the authors of the File Hierarchy Standard ...
<sinbox> what might I need that is not in your basic build tools to make a debug build from source code?
<nickrud> n2diy, unless you used sudo xchat at some time in the past; that would fubar the config
<bullgard4> ... intended to say in the sentence which I cited.
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Sorry do these sets of commands first:  sudo rmmod ndiswrapper b43 ssb bcm43xx b43legacy
<nickrud> bullgard4, they mean you should not do source compiling in one of their named dirs. You could, for example, create a new dir /mysourcework, which is 'outside' the fhs
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah, understood you now. Thank you very much for explaining.
<r34p3rex> kevdog: it says all 4 do not exist in /proc/modules
<n2diy> Nickrud, ok, in Dapper I used to be able to save the channels I was connected to, and when xchat restarted, the would reconnect, but I can't find that option now. I wouldn't run Xchat as root.
<Firky> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nickrud> n2diy, xchat->network list select freenode and click edit
<kevdog> r34p3rex: what chipset do you have -- its obviously a Broadcom  lspci -nnm will give info
<nickrud> n2diy, the 'favorite' channels (I hate the renaming of that option)
<zhaozhou> How's the reiser4-support in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy, xchat, server list, edit and add them in
<zhaozhou> I need the kernel module, can't find it.
<r34p3rex> kevdog, one sec, i tried adding wl to the /etc/modules file.. as suggested by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018397&highlight=broadcom+sta
<rrg> uuuhhh
<rrg> im new
<kevdog> r34p3rex: That only load the wl module at startup
<rrg> anyone can help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n2diy> nickrud, Jack_Sparrow thanks guys, got it. In Dapper I could right click on the server, and add the channels to be loaded, now I have to do it manually!?
<rrg> ok thanks for your comment
<nickrud> n2diy, as best I know
<rrg> this is so confsing
<r34p3rex> kevdog - yea didn't work.. lspci -nnm shows.. Broadcome Corp ]14e4] BCM4311 "dell [1028]" "device [0007]"
<rrg> hello
<nickrud> n2diy, hey, right click the tab and select add to favorites. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy, /j #Xchat
<Firky> werid, my cpu readings are normal again now
<rrg> can anyone talk to me?
<rrg> im a newbie
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, Could tracker have been eating cpus while logging your dive.  DFId you see disk activity
<rrg> im leaving this chat
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, Please ask your detailed question on one line and wait for a response.
<kevdog> r34p3rex: bcm4311 Lets see what I can find
<n2diy> nickrud, where is the tab? I can't find it.
<rrg> jack
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, Please ask your detailed question on one line and wait for a response.
<r34p3rex> kevdog - what bothers me is that it was working just before and then after a restart it dissapeared o.o i'm thinking is something to do with the b43-pci-bridge driver being loaded instead of wl
<rrg> ok
<Firky> Jack_Sparrow,  why would it do that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > trailbrain
<ubottu> trailbrain, please see my private message
<tsrk> In Evolution Mail an item waiting to be sent in the outbox of "On This Computer" isn't ever sent when connected.  Why isn't it being sent?
<kevdog> r34p3rex: I think you have identified the problem exactly --- The question is what is the competing module -- Do you have a b44 card or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, Easy to understand if it was tracker
<nickrud> n2diy, try settings->preferences -> channel switcher, and change type to tabs. They'll be on the bottom
<Firky> oh ok
<Firky> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rrg> jack.. i installed ubuntu... bt i found out i can install other desktops while running ubuntu. for example kubuntu-desktop
<rrg> my problem is
<bullgard4> tsrk: Most likely, because you have not established a connection to your mail provider.
<rrg> when i log in... it says no resume image
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, I asked you to keep it on one line.. When you break it up by pressing enter it makes it hard for the people helping you
<tsrk> bullgard4, I have it setup and I can send/receive mail fine when it's in my account folders, just not "On This Computer" folders
<Guest9721> what's good out there
<wfawfe> hi
<kevdog> r34p3rex: its a lot easier for me at least to troubleshoot this using the forums where I can post multiple lines of code
<n2diy> Nickrud, ok, got that, but no "add to favorites option"?
<rrg> ok. i get no resume image at log-in
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, What version of ubuntu are you running and how did you install the other desktops
<r34p3rex> kevdog - nope, i had a atheros 5008 based card that was working fine in parallel, but i have since removed it and it still doesn't work
<nickrud> n2diy, now, right click the tab?
<rrg> the latest. 8.10 i believe. i used... terminal Jack
<Guest9721> i installed apache2 how do i activate it
<macvr> hi all... i'm using intrepid. suspend used to work fine for me , but once when i was resuming from suspend i accidentally pressed the shutdown button! so instead of resuming the system shutdown.... the problem now is that i dont seem to be able to get suspend to work... has the abrupt shutdown messed with my swap? how do i resolve this?
<rhett`> I'm getting this in auth.log  pam_unix(sudo:auth) conversation failed , but pam_unix(su:session) works
<L3Tum> Animated buttons in gnome...anyone? last time I'll ask :)
<rrg> i typed... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rrg> and this enabled me to choose between gnome and kde at log-in JACK
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, did it complete sucessfully, had you made any changes to your source list or installed things manually
<leon> ubuntu is great. i have remove all M$ product and get  all solution !!!
<nickrud> n2diy, if you don't see it, you'll need to do like jack said, /j #Xchat for more detailed info
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, Fantastic
<r34p3rex> kevdog - should i make a thread on the forum?
<Guest9721> i installed apache2 how do i activate it
<kevdog> r34p3rex: You sure 14e4:1028 is a wireless card?
<kroffe> i have made my first webserver can some one lock if it works? ip adress: 213.65.238.40
<n2diy> nickrud, ok, thanks, I'll play around with it, gotta go now, thanks.
<rrg> it didnt install completely. how do i fix my log-in problem? i'm locked out
<Jack_Sparrow> kroffe, Please dont ask that in here
<r34p3rex> kevdog - yea its the dell wireless 1395 or something
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, recovery mode from grub
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Cant find crap about it using google
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<r34p3rex> kevdog - it suggests i install the STA driver, but for some reason it will not load, it was working fine before with the STA driver.. not sure what happened
<rrg> i tried that already
<Guest9721> i installed apache2 how do i activate it for the 3rd time help please
<kroffe> Jack_Sparrow, why? im made my webserver in ubuntu server 8.10. i think i can get the help 2 see if it works or not.
<quan> 大家好
<kroffe> Guest9721,
<leon> Jack_Sparrow, aha......openoffice is not good. but  I find a good office suite, it can read M$ office format
<Jack_Sparrow> kroffe, it is not ubuntu related...  try offtopic
<MHz128> leon, why is it not good
<bullgard4> tsrk: Hm, I do not know what is wrong on your Evolution configuration. With me, all my relevant mail folders are below the "On this Computer" hierarchy, and this works all right. Sorry that I cannot help you. --  On another network (outside Freenode) there is a special Evolution help channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, there are several options for word processors and spreadsheets
<rrg> Jack i tried and got nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> rrg, then restore from a backup or reinstall
<tsrk> bullgard4, can you /msg me that network?
<rrg> i have over 80gb of data which i dont like to lose
<leon> Jack_Sparrow,  openoffice read M$ office doc will lose many format info
<stan> rrg, what are you trying to do?
<stan> leon, nothing is better than open office
<kevdog> r34p3rex: The only solutions I'm finding are with ndiswrapper and I'm trying to avoid that but I know it will probably work
<Jack_Sparrow> leon, this is not the place to discuss it.. oo has a channel...
<rrg> im trying to fix my loggin problem stan. no resume image
<leon> stan, no , i get a office suite better than openoffice
<Firky> ok now running Bit Storm Lite is sending my CPU to 100%
<r34p3rex> kevdog, woops disconnected.. i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-930421.html i'll give it a shot, seems lik ethe same problem
<leon> yes, i see. i stoped
<Guest89899> hello, I have xp on my office xp , I cant
<Guest89899> change to ubuntu there
<Guest89899> is there a way to install ubuntu on ext3 partion
<slipp3d> anyone know if there is a easy way to get the wireless card working on my acer aspire 3680 in the latest release?
<stan> rrg, did you recently upgrade?
<Guest89899> and boot it from virtual machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest4298, that is how the installer normally does it by default
<meoblast> why am i getting "mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l: failed to open output video device, aborting." for "recordmydesktop -fps 15 --no-sound --on-the-fly-encoding --follow-mouse --overwrite -o stream.ogg & sleep 10 & ffmpeg -i stream.ogg -an -s 320x240 -r 15 -f yuv4mpegpipe - | mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l /dev/video1"
<Firky> oh wait i know how to solve this
<bullgard4> tsrk: On the GIMPnet it is #evolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Guest89899
<ubottu> Guest89899, please see my private message
<Canaen> is there a way to switch on (fn-f2 style) my wireless card from the terminal/command line?
<tsrk> bullgard4, ok, thanks
<kroff> kroffe
<kroff> hello
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Does sudo rmmod b43 b44 b43legace ssb do anything?
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Does sudo rmmod b43 b44 b43legacy ssb do anything?
<Extreme1ont> <Extreme1ont> set new SMB password
<Extreme1ont> <Extreme1ont> i type in a pass.
<Extreme1ont> <Extreme1ont> it says retype pass.
<Extreme1ont> <Extreme1ont> then i do that and it says failed to modify
<FloodBot1> Extreme1ont: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Followed by sudo rmmod wl
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Followed by sudo modprobe wl
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Followed by lshw -C network
<Circs> Is there a place where I could find a usb wifi device that is happy with linux (specifically wireshark and rfmon mode)?
<stan> Circs, google? wireshark forum?
<Canaen> is there a way to switch on (fn-f2 style) my wireless card from the terminal/command line?
<vignesh> Hey
<stan> If I choose an encrypted password for LVM, do i need to enter it to boot each time?
<stan> Canaen, no
<Circs> stan: There's stuff there but nothing I can interpret
<D3RGPS31> what is apparmor usefull for? should i remove it?
<r34p3rex> kevdog - oh hey, now it says driver=wl, but i also added the b43 to the blacklist, might tha thave helped?
<dea> t
<slipp3d> would it be safe to do a bios flash using wine?
<tritium> D3RGPS31: no, do not remove it.
<Jack_Sparrow> slipp3d, Under NO circumstances do that
<stan> Circs, I think thats because the answer is no.
<tritium> slipp3d: no way
<r34p3rex> kevdog - it works fine now! thanks :D i'm going to restart to make sure
<D3RGPS31> tritium: thanks :D
<leon> i remove ubuntu-desktop package, what's effect me ?
<Circs> stan: Not necessarily but thanks for the input
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Probably,  You can blacklist it or you need a workaround that I can give you to get the module loading order correct?
<kevdog> r34p3rex: What do you want to do?
<Decepticon> i edited /etc/syslog.conf to add ppd and pptpd to their own logs.... as can be seen in this paste ... http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/paste/1230440797 ........ i did sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart , but all the logging for pppd and pptpd is still happening in the main /var/log/syslog instead of the files specificed in /etc/syslog.conf... please help me
<slipp3d> that is what i was thinking but not to sure
<stan> Circs, I would google "kismet usb" and go from there.
<r34p3rex> kevdog - i've already blacklisted it :P restarting now to see if it will stick so i'll let you know in a sec
<tritium> leon: nothing for now.  If you later do a dist-upgrade, you'll want to reinstall that meta-package.
<Decepticon> i edited /etc/syslog.conf to add ppd and pptpd to their own logs.... as can be seen in this paste ... http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/paste/1230440797 ........ i did sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart , but all the logging for pppd and pptpd is still happening in the main /var/log/syslog instead of the files specificed in /etc/syslog.conf... please help me ... does it matter the - sign before the location of log file in /etc/syslog.conf
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/m486758f9
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How can i get around this?
<leon> tritium, .....ubunut-desktop was dependency many pakackage. such as games, NM.
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Here is the other proposed solution:
<Jack_Sparrow> CoUrPsE|DeAd, Please post a brief description when posting a link
<stan> Jack_Sparrow, hes having an issue insmodding a module (ko?)
<r34p3rex> kevdog: restarted and its loading the b43-pci-bridge again
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sorry, i'm trying to get ati drivers installed, and i goto insmod the fglrx.ko and i get cant allocate memory error.
<Jack_Sparrow> stan, Understood, but we prefer users not post a link without a description
 * Extreme1ont is trying to setup samba. at this step create a SMB user, make sure this account exists on your Ubuntu Linux." how do i creat a user for samba?
<stan> Jack_Sparrow, understood, I was jsut helping.
<stan> Extreme1ont, adduser
<Decepticon> Extreme1ont sudo smbpasswd -a <your username>
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Here is the other proposed solution: echo -e '#wl workaround, added' `date` '\ninstall wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe ssb; modprobe b44;' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/wl
<stan> Can gnome on ubuntu 8.04 allow VNC connections by default (or with minimal gui config)
<Extreme1ont> and same pass as my login for linux?
<r34p3rex> kevdog - oops one sec, i remember uninstalling the STA driver just before the fix to see if it would help... lemme reinstall it
<Decepticon> Extreme1ont you can put whatever password you want.
<jtaji> stan: yep, system > prefs > remote desktop
<stan> just kidding -- thx jtiji
<kevdog> r34p3rex: Then just add wl to the /etc/modules files if not done so:  echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Decepticon> Extreme1ont although its probably stupid, but ive made it the same as my login password
<kevdog> r34p3rex: sudo aptitude install wl
<tritium> leon: what?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sorry, i'm trying to get ati drivers installed, and i goto insmod the fglrx.ko and i get cant allocate memory error. http://pastebin.com/m486758f9
<leon> tritium,  i want to remove some package , because our company forbidden to use transmission package and game package . but many packages removing will cause remov ubunut-desktop
<Stargazer> is there a difference between i686 and 64bit or are they the same ?
<Decepticon> anyone know why editing /etc/syslog.conf like this http://decepticon.rlogin.org/~decepticon/paste/1230440797 does not give seperate log files for the proceses ppd and pptpd, but instead logs to main /var/log/syslog ... ive restarted sysklogd, and rebooted. but its still doing that... WHY
<hello2343> hello, I've ubuntu on virtual machine
<stan> Stargazer, one is 32bit, one is 64bit -- they are very different.
<hello2343> that's fine
<hello2343> I want to install it on ext3
<hello2343> and boot as virtualmachine
<Stargazer> stan, have you used ubuntu 8.0, 64bit ?
<hello2343> is that possible
<Stargazer> 8.10*
<stan> Stargazer, yup
<tux9778> would 25gigs be allright for this os for apps?
<stan> hello2343, that is the default.
<stan> tux9778, base install is ~4.6gb.
<Stargazer> have you had any random freezes(in which case CLI is impossible) ? @stan.
<tritium> !enter | hello2343
<ubottu> hello2343: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stan> Stargazer, never.
<tux9778> ty stan :)
<philsf> is there any GUI way to setup a bluetooth headphone/headset in Ubuntu?
<Stargazer> i see.
<tritium> leon: that's fine -- it's just a meta-package
<stan> Stargazer, I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on ~ 20 64bit servers (running the 64bit version of ubuntu) w/ 32gb ram and according to my logs... none have unscheduled downtime
<Stargazer> stan, i'm getting a heavy amount of random freezes in which CLI is impossible... i'm on an MC7801u Gateway.
<hello2343> I ubuntu image on fat32 , I want it to install it and boot it from virtual machine
<hello2343> sorry , but from windows xp
<stan> hello2343, ubuntu's default installation scheme is ext3 .. infact im not sure its possible to use anything else.
<stan> Stargazer, Do you want me to suggest the problem? :).
<leon> tritium,  desktop package were dependenced by many package is a not good idea:)
<r34p3rex> kevdog, shoudl i restart after all that?
<MellowDude> still nothing on the mouse cant get it to work try every thing u told me nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> hello2343, you need to seek help from winodws if that is the host to your vm
<MellowDude> is there a linux that auto detects serial mouse or they r not any at all
<Stargazer> stan, are you saying i should open a bug on launchpad ?
<stan> MellowDude, serial mice are not 'auto detectable'
<Jack_Sparrow> MellowDude, an old knoppix disk might
<pippo> my ubunto box powers on same time every day. i don't want it to! can anyone help with power mgt, acpi?
<stan> Stargazer, im suggesting its a hardware issue.
<tritium> leon: yes, it is a good idea, as it ensures that a consistent set of packages is installed during installation.  This is for consistency and uniformity, which is essential for support.
<stan> pippo: its your bios.
<onx> pippo, check bios settings,
<philsf> is there any GUI way to setup a bluetooth headphone/headset in Ubuntu?
<MellowDude> even xubuntu dont
<Stargazer> stan, any way i could solve this ? everything on this laptop is intel.
<MellowDude> i read on the fourm that
<MellowDude> :(
<stan> stargazer: call gateway support?
<pippo> k
<Stargazer> stan, i don't think they support linux OSes. :<
<MellowDude> i know the mouse work because it work in windows
<Circs> stan: You search advice got better results than my method, thanks
<r34p3rex> kevdog - awesome! it worked! thanks a bunch :D
<stan> Circs, welcome.  for my info -- did you find one?
<hello2343> I don't like windows ,but I'm at work ,some times I need some windows only program, ubuntu is my default system but at work I cant use it and do my job perfectly. I just want to use the  existing ubuntu which is on ext3 by the virtual machine running on xp
<bobthefish> hey everyone
<wayne> hey ive downloaded java and flash player but i dont know how to install them?
<stan> Stargazer, does the issue present itself with ia32 build?
<leon> tritium, thank you. i use ubuntu to dev my app 2 year. ubunut is great desktop suite. c u next time.
<bobthefish> im kinda in a situation with my new usb midi keyboard
<anigma> how do I change my screen resolution?
<MellowDude> java and flash can be install in add/remove programs
<pippo> I have all the power mgt settings to 'disabled'. is there something else i've missed?
<tritium> leon: take care
<bobthefish> it didnt work on windows (driver failure) so i wanna see if it will work in ubuntu before i return it
<stan> pippo: your bios has a power-on time seperate from power management.  i promise you 100% its a bios setting.
<Stargazer> stan, i wouldn't know. i tried to use a 32bit version ubuntu at first becuase i didn't know about the 64bit thing. :P
<bobthefish> onlything is, i dunno how to get jack or alsa to detect it
<stan> Stargazer, how much ram do you have in your lappy?
<hello2343> I heard I can boot existing xp from ubuntu , is that possible from windows to boot existing ubuntu?
<pippo> thanks stan
<Circs> stan: Umm kind of, it wants me to patch libraries and such. Sounds like a learning exerience...
<Stargazer> stan, i have 3.7GB.
<stan> Stargazer, then you dont need ubuntu 64bit
<Stargazer> ??
<stan> Theres no difference between 32 and 64bit if you dont have >4gb ram
<r34p3rex> kevdog, thanks again!
<hello2343> the reason is that I want to run ubuntu as good as native install
<trentlemon> stan: wouldn't 3.7GB suggest Stargazer has 4GB?
<MellowDude> well format and fresh install it the
<stan> trentlemon 4gb isnt > 4gb.
<Stargazer> stan, it's 2, 2GB ram cards.
<trentlemon> Stargazer: are you getting this 3.7GB number from windows?
<trentlemon> stan: there is no such thing as 3.7GB of ram
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Please any susgestions would be great , i'm trying to get ati drivers installed, and i goto insmod the fglrx.ko and i get cant allocate memory error. http://pastebin.com/m486758f9
<stan> trentlemon sure there is.. its 4gb with 256 for onboard video.
<hello2343> ok no fix
<hello2343> thanks
<trentlemon> stan: he just said 2x2GB
<Stargazer> trentlemon: i'm getting it from System Monitor.
<bobthefish> ... anyone know anything about USB midi devices?
<stan> Stargazer: unless you have *over* 4gb of ram there is no advantage to a 64bit os.
<trentlemon> stan: my mistake if that is the case
<trentlemon> if it is indeed onboard video
<iluminator101> How do i write history command to a text file in terminal?
<MellowDude> CoUrPsE|DeAd how r u trying to install it
<stan> trentlemon, 4gb isnt MORE than 4 gb :).
<Stargazer> stan, then how come i can't even use ubuntu 32bit on this machine ?
<stan> iluminator101, logout, login, cat .bash_history
<malianx> stan: funny how no one listens to that isn't it?
<trentlemon> stan: right, but you technically can't use UP to 4gb if you're running a 32-bit
<stan> Stargazer: What happens when you try to install Ubuntu 32 bit?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'm following a guide from help.ubuntu.com
<ari_stress> iluminator101: history > my-hist.txt
<iluminator101> ah thanks guys
<stan> trentlemon: Im not going to argue with you, but go enter 2^32 into a calculator
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stargazer> stan, when i use the livecd it's just a load of horizontal lines... and a square of lines that i think is my pointer.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Jack_Sparrow, Thats what im trying to follow.
<pumpkin> is the latest ghc in ubuntu's apt 6.6.1?
<Jack_Sparrow> CoUrPsE|DeAd, not everything in the forums is an acceptable solution
<pumpkin> I can't get it to upgrade
<stan> Stargazer, use the 32bit cd, do atext install.
<Jack_Sparrow> CoUrPsE|DeAd, Good...
<stan> Stargazer, it should pickup the correct video card mode after install.
<Jack_Sparrow> To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> It tells me to do: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko and i get error that it doesnt exist.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> so i try to use insmod to /lib/modules/'uname -r'/updates/fglrx/fglrx.ko which iexists, and it says cant allocate memory.
<tritium> !info ghc6 | pumpkin
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8.2-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27026 kB, installed size 127276 kB
<pumpkin> hmm, how can I ask it to upgrade mine?
<pumpkin> mine is still 6.6.1
<tritium> pumpkin: which release are you running?
<thebigham> hey everyone, something went wrong during the upgrade to 8.10. I guess the bettery went out, and the computer went off. when I got it back up, and attempt to log into ubuntu, I didn't get the regular login screen, but instead I got this black screen with kinda like commands lines. after entering my login name and password, nothing really happens. I'm not able to get pass the login process.
 * stan wishes people would stop using stupid codenames for things.
<iluminator101> i am going to upgrade to interpid from hardy is there anything i should know
<pumpkin> tritium: not sure, how do I find out?
<stan> iluminator101, as always; do a backup first.
<pumpkin> I did a dist-upgrade a while ago
<tritium> pumpkin: lsb_release -a
<ari_stress> thebigham: that's bad, you'd better retry the upgrade process
<pumpkin> tritium: 7.10
<ari_stress> iluminator101: always make backup of your data first
<bobthefish> anyone? anyone know anythnig about Midi devices?
<tritium> pumpkin: the version listed above is in the intrepid repos
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<stan> bobthefish, I know a limited amount.
<silv3r_m00n> in which channel can i discuss about mobile phones ?
<iluminator101> stan: i did, i burned a dvd, and i put it into ntfs partition, just incase dvd burn is not readable
<pumpkin> tritium: if I run a dist-upgrade, to I get intrepid?
<keevie> can anyone help me with the mplayer configuration file? its a bit complicated, so a pm would be nice
<ari_stress> bobthefish: nice nickname :)
<stan> iluminator101, then you should be fine :D
<bobthefish> thanks
<tritium> pumpkin: no, from 7.10 -> 8.04, then from 8.04 -> 8.10
<j800r> hey there, can anyone help? i'm having trouble getting my headset to work on intrepid 8.10
<bobthefish> stan: i need to get my generic usb midi keyboard working, though i have no idea how to do this in linux
<pumpkin> tritium: any easy way to upgrade? I'm running it on a VPS
<ari_stress> pumpkin: better do a fresh install on 8.10 rather than multiple upgrade path
<stan> bobthefish, what midi interface are you using?
<iluminator101> i am hoping my mmc/sd card is auto detected on interpid, i had to play with it in hardy to get it go work
<tritium> ubottu: tell pumpkin about upgrade
<ubottu> pumpkin, please see my private message
<pumpkin> thanks :)
<ari_stress> tritium: wow we can tell ubotu to do that? cool
<tritium> ari_stress: yes
<bobthefish> Stan: keyboard or audio kit? keyboard is m-audio keystation, audio device, i have ALSA, jack, and OSS installed
<smokeymirror> hey guys anyone here have any ideas how to play a dvd iso that i made with k3b
<bobthefish> audio software rather
<joot> bobthefish: I  saw rosegarden being used for a midi keyboard
<iluminator101> Can you rar any file or do you have dump into a folder before  you can rar it?
<j800r> smokeymirror,  an iso is an image file
<smokeymirror> i know
<bobthefish> joot: do you know how to set it up? or did you see anything on how to do it?
<stan> bobthefish, how are you phyiscally connecting siad generic midi device to said pc?
<ari_stress> smokeymirror: iso is not for playing, we burn it first
<keevie> smokeymirror: mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<j800r> if it doesn't autoload just double-click on your cd/dvdrom drive to run it
<tritium> bobthefish: consider ubuntu-studio
<pumpkin> how do I Enable the "dapper-updates" repository. (that's what it says to do to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10)
<smokeymirror> oh
<smokeymirror> ill try that thanks
<smokeymirror> brb
<dingle88> hi
<bobthefish> tritium: i am running that
<smokeymirror> thanks keevie
<MellowDude> theres a program in the add/remove that reads iso so u dont ahve to burn them
<luddite> hi - there is a app in ubuntu called "Image Viewer" in the menu. how can i open it from the command line?
<MellowDude> for got what its called though
<[r94> my system clock is "skewed" what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<joot> bobthefish: sadly no but it was working really well at a free software demo
<sfer21> !hello | dingle88
<ubottu> dingle88: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stan> [r94, it means it is inaccurate
<dingle88> is there any way i can do a network install of ubuntu while booted with the livecd? because whenever i burn the disc, it wont install 100%
<j800r> now, can anyone help me get my headset working? i have no mic input at all
<jtaji> luddite: eog
<ari_stress> [r94: right click on the clock and activate the NTP
<dingle88> i've used differant burners and differant types of media, i also tried the alternate
<ari_stress> j800r: try double click on the speaker icon, and activate the various volume in it
<stan> dingle88, when you first boot; click check cd media
<dingle88> ubuntu 8.04 lts will install, but not 8.10
<MellowDude> dingle88 well if u burn it and it dont install 100% ur doing a bad burn
<j800r> ari_stress,  i've tried that
<stan> MellowDude, not always :P
<dingle88> is there a network install option or can is there a way i can unmount the livecd  to burn the iso again?
<ari_stress> j800r: did you have a mic volume in the menu?
<j800r> oh, hang on a second
<j800r> no
<stan> dingle88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<j800r> still not workin
<ari_stress> j800r: oh?? try selecting different device
<j800r> i get "problem with audio playback" when i try skype
<iluminator101> thanks guys will be back later
<ari_stress> j800r: oh, it's the skype, we need to change the audio option from automatic detect to manual selection
<dingle88> actually, can i mount the image on my NAS and install it will in livecd mode?
<joot> bobthefish: As aa by the way I do have rosegarden installed and it correctly reports that no midi outputs are connected so I expect it to "just work" when I plug my keys in
<j800r> and how do i do that :S
<mib_torpty> hi folks i need help, i loose my wifi/ethernet conection
<bobthefish> joot: ok
<ari_stress> j800r: it's in the skype option menu, very visible
<bobthefish> i plugged in my keyboard, and ubuntu didnt see it
<wayne> can anyone tell me how to install java and flashplayer? Its not working when i try with the terminal
<bobthefish> or pop anything up at me
<mib_torpty> i want to see a pastebin of anyone with a wifi in /etc/inittab ???
<sfer21> bobthefish: restart? especially if it's ps/2
<ari_stress> ubottu: !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bobthefish> sfer21: its USB
<bobthefish> but i will
<sfer21> bobthefish: more than one plugged in at the same time? does it work on another maschine?
<bobthefish> yes, it works on an older machine i have running XP
<j800r> ari_stress, erm, is it in Sound Devices? :s
<ari_stress> j800r: yes, you'll see it's by default: automatic, change it to the manual device
<dingle88> how do i install ubuntu using a mounted image with the livecd?
<mib_torpty> my ifconfig shows everything right, ip 1292.168.1.167, 255.255.255.0 default gateaway 192.168.1.254, but i cant do pings out of my local ip or localhost, if i ping further then my gateaway 192.168.1.254 mi got "icpm" socker error, operation not permitides ...any suggestion?
<stan> mib_torpty, you dont have a DHCP server?
<ari_stress> dingle88: huh?
<dingle88> i have the livecd that will not install properly, so i am downloading the image again
<dingle88> i want to mount it and then install it from that source
<stan> dingle88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<pumpkin> thanks everyone :)
<mib_torpty> yes, 192.168.1.0 ...this computer its using the same settings and work, my problems is in my laptop, its using same settings, dont know what  happend, was ok little biit ego, yes stop going out of localhost :s
<stan> mib_torpty, why on earth is your router .254 ?
<dingle88> stan: there is no program like the 'install' thing on the desktop on the livecd that i can use?
<[r94> guys i cant see the options to set UNIX time, set internet time and to set UTC
<j800r> ari_stress,  i got that sorted, but i still ain't getting no mic. i've tried turning up all the channels and it still doesn't work
<stan> dingle88, I have no idea.  you asked how to install over anetwork.
<DVA5912> Anyone know a command that will send a string over LTP? i just want to send my lcd screen a character?
<mib_torpty> stan: my router its 192.168.1.0 my default gateaway its 192.168.1.254, netmask 255.255.255.0
<dingle88> well, i want to just mount this image and do it
<dingle88> i asked how to do it a seperate way
<dingle88> pay attention
<stan> dingle88, I will now stop assisting you.
<dingle88> ok, bye
<mib_torpty> i will do a pastebin, hold down
<sfer21> !manners | dingle88
<ubottu> dingle88: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[r94> guys i cant see the options to set UNIX time, set internet time and to set UTC on my system clock
<dingle88> k.
<dingle88> its not my fault he didnt read my second question and just assumed
<YangYin> hey guys does anyone know how i can change a key so that it functions as a shift key?
<MellowDude> if u cant find a answer in here look on the ubuntu fourm or google is pretty good some times
<stan> dingle88, i read your second question; which showed that your first question was a waste of time; so subsequent questions most likely are as well.
<MellowDude> dont bash the people in here because they only know so much
<zaine> i have a question far as installing ubuntu with vista. is there anything special i need to do to have it boot both cause i know in the past it wouldn't boot vista properly
<stan> zaine, do you have any OS installed yet?
<zaine> vista
<YangYin> lol
<zaine> came preinstalled
<stan> zaine, do you have any free space for ubuntu?
<zaine> yes.
<sfer21> dingle88: nevertheless, we are all volunteers here. if you have that type of attitude, you won't get any help at all. he was trying to help you.
<dingle88> stan: my first question proved looks to be a bitch to do, so i asked a second way to do it
<zaine> partitioned.
<zaine> im saying from as the bootloader
<tritium> zaine: the installer can partition for you.  No need to do that in advance.
<MellowDude> stick disk in while vista is running and take install with in windows
<MellowDude> when its done reboot and pick the os u want to boot from
<sfer21> dingle88: it still doesn't justify your manners (or lack of)
<zaine> errr.. thats a weird install compared to what im use to
<stan> zaine, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<dingle88> i apologize
<MellowDude> its as easy as that zaine
<zaine> stan; ive been reading that it is no longer needed. this true?
<stan> zaine, prob.
<stan> MellowDude, what happens when you install from windows?  does grub still install and it will chainboot into windows ntloader?
<zaine> i know in the past the bootloader had problems with the uids and bullshit
<dingle88> because of my job i am used to dealing with people a certain way
<MellowDude> yes
<stan> dingle88, you need a new career, no job should make you an asshole to other people.
<tritium> stan: language, please
<dingle88> stan: ok.
<zaine> heh
<zaine> drama?
<dingle88> stan: you goto afghanistan and fight guerillas and see what not paying attention gets you
<MellowDude> i have dual booted xp and linux like that in the pass
<stan> dingle88, I prefer not to break the law thx.
<sfer21> !offtopic | dingle88
<ubottu> dingle88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tritium> dingle88: take it easy, please
<zaine> dingle88; im in the army what is the problem
<stan> zaine, you will be fine.. just install ubuntu from within windows.
<[r94> why the heck is there no option for internet time on my clock?
<stan> zaine, and the boot loader will list windows and linux.
<dingle88> i'm a marine, there is no problem
<zaine> why are you comparing afghanistan
<sfer21> dingle88: nevertheless, it doesn't justify how you dealt with this.
 * dingle88 hugs  stan
<dingle88> i apologized
<tritium> Stay on topic, folks.
<stan> dont ask dont tell dude.
<sfer21> [r94: there should be
<[r94> there is none
<zaine> lol right stan
<wayne> is it possible for me to get java and flashplayer through xubuntu
<hole_> is there any way to keep firefox from maximizing automaticly when opened
<dingle88> stan: please grant me your eternal forgiveness
<zaine> dont do dumb shit, dont get caught
<sfer21> [r94: is this under gnome?
<[r94> there's no option for utc either
<[r94> yes
<MellowDude> wayne yes
<tritium> zaine: language, please
<hole_> basicly my title bar isn't there and i prefer it there
<zaine> i'm using english
<tritium> zaine: and profanity
<stan> zaine, i think he meant is that US english, or british english.
<sfer21> [r94: what does right clicking the clock and clicking "adjust date and time" some up with
<MellowDude> us is a mix of all
<zaine> maybe not proper terminology, but i'm using english
<zaine> yep
<sfer21> !offtopic | zaine
<ubottu> zaine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dingle88> so is there a way i can just mount the image and run a binary file?
<GreedyB2> Does anyone know if netbook remix has a channel?
<j800r> ok, now i finally got my mic working but it's incredibly quiet :\
<stan> dingle88, you can mount an iso with the loop filesystem argument.
<zaine> !offtopic | sfer21
<ubottu> sfer21: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[r94> a calendar, current time, and a button that says, "set system time"
<sfer21> zaine: it was veering off-topic with dingle88's discussion.
<sfer21> isn't there an option for time servers under set system time, [r94?
<[r94> no sir
<zaine> i really wonder how decent ubuntu is going to run on here now i have good enough hardware now
<MellowDude> it run great
<[r94> could my router be blocking it maybe? does that make any sense?
<stan> [r94, its prob a bad config
<YangYin> so does anyone know of a package that i can use so that when i press a certain key on the keyboard it acts like the shift hey had been pressed?
<stan> [r94, on your machine.
<zaine> any difference between the x64 and 32 bit
<j800r> zaine, no
<j800r> not at all really
<[r94> stan i have the same problem on 2 machines
<stan> zaine, one is 32bit, one is 64 bit?
<hole_> is there any way to keep my title bar from dissapearing when i open firfox
<MellowDude> i have a little evo d510 sff with 251 gig hd 512ram and a chipset and it runs great
<zaine> performance wise
<[r94> 2 different installation cds
<stan> MellowDude, i have one of those.. is your power supply fan loud as poop?
<j800r> not that i've noticed
<zaine> roger that.
<MellowDude> nope u can tell mines on
<hole_> poop hehehe
<dickerson> hey guys
<j800r> no real difference between x86 and x64
<tritium> j800r: there are
<stan> MellowDude, I have 3 and they sound like vaccums
<stan> MellowDude, ah. mine are USFF
<dickerson> anyone know of a light weight, easy, gui, text editor?
<zaine> should i really take the plunge and do x64 or stay on 32bit
<MellowDude> dang replace the fans then
<zaine> dickerson; vi
<[r94> stan
<stan> zaine,  if you have over 4gb ram go 64bit.  OTherwise 32bit.
<joot> zaine: I saw earlier a guy with 4gig ram and he was told all 4 gig is available with 64 bit
<zaine> ee
<zaine> joe
<[r94> stan pls help!
<zaine> well
<tritium> zaine: unless you absolulely need 64 bit for, say, > 3GB RAM, no need for it.
<zaine> moo: ram: 1108/2939.3MB (37.68%) [||||------]
<stan> [r94, your network is borked.
<zaine> is that a problem?
<dickerson> I've hardly ever taken the time to learn vi
<j800r> tritium,  not that i've noticed
<dickerson> I just want to be able to copy past easily
<j800r> ya, it reads more ram
<j800r> that's about it
<severin> ffffffffff is it normal that nothing in eeebuntu actualy works on eeepcs?
<tritium> j800r: not in performance, no.  However, the binaries *are* different
<zaine> will 32bit see all my ram?
<stan> severin this isnt a eeebuntu support channel
<stan> zaine, yes.  you need to do something to enable it though.
<hole_> is there any way to keep my title bar from dissapearing when i open firfox
<j800r> but i think he was talking about a difference you can see
<zaine> should i just get x64 then
<severin> so where do i find one
<stan> zaine, sure, if it makes my life easier.
<tritium> zaine: I would not for the reasons I stated above
<dingle88> are core 2 duo's 64 bit?
<stan> dingle88, no
<tritium> dingle88: yes
<stan> dingle88, some are -- some arent.
<zaine> what reason exactly
<tritium> zaine: see above
<zaine> the ram tritium?
<MellowDude> u get better performance out of 64bit
<dingle88> well, that was confusing
<tritium> zaine: yes
<stan> MellowDude, incorrect.
<tritium> MellowDude: no, you don't
<MellowDude> i do on my laptop
<[r94> stan how do i fix it?
<tritium> MellowDude: no, you don't
<zaine> how are the binaries so different?
<YangYin> dingle88: if you dont know the architecture of your CPU just get X86 i have X64 and i dont know any differences yet
<stan> [r94, call your ISP or router manufacturer.
<MellowDude> i know i do
<dingle88> i have x86
<tritium> MellowDude: there are no performance gains on 64 bit vs. 32 bit
<YangYin> oh
<stan> dingle88, 99% of the world does :D
<tritium> Not even for you, MellowDude ;)
<YangYin> tritium: yet
<MellowDude> it seems to me it is
<zaine> tritium; how are the binaries different
<dingle88> stan: i have other hardware besides this
<tritium> MellowDude: it is your perception, and it is incorrect
<dingle88> like a sparc
<dingle88> vax
<dingle88> etc
<zaine> ...
<tritium> zaine: the are compiled for different architectures
<stan> dingle88, congrats.  Thats why I said 99%
<smokeymirror> hey guys you gave me that mount command
<smokeymirror> how do i unmount from that location?
<tritium> zaine: in the past, there was no 64-bit flash, as another example
<dingle88> man, terminal will not load on this livecd
<joot> umount
<zaine> so x64 if i dont want to have to yank around with trying to enable my ram
<dingle88> smokeymirror: umount /directory
<smokeymirror> thanks
<dingle88> or maybe sudo umount directory
<tritium> zaine: no, I'm suggesting 32-bit
<zaine> ok
<zaine> how do i go about enabling my ram then
<zaine> kernel recompile?
<stan> zaine, do you NEED more than 3gb?
<dingle88> your ram?
<tritium> zaine: how much RAM do you have?
<dingle88> wtf
<zaine> 3gigs
<dickerson> is notepad++ available?
<MellowDude> it all show up ur ram
<tritium> zaine: 32-bit can use all 3 GB
<dingle88> i have 3gb of ram in this notebook and it works
<dingle88> with it all
<zaine> roger. i just want something a little faster than vista and less buggy
<joot> zaine: free -m will show you how your ram is
<zaine> vista has a lot of issues far as aero and gui
<qcjn> hi, whats th SD in SD card ?
<sfer21> qcjn: Secure Digital
<sfer21> not really ubuntu related, but hey
<qcjn> sfer21: thanks
<zaine> i really thought about going gentoo with this laptop but my last experience with gentoo and wireless cards didn't go over too well
<zaine> and it only gets worse going to laptops with gentoo
<zaine> so i think ubuntu is my answer
<zaine> so ubuntu runs nice on core duos?
<tritium> zaine: absolutely
<ethan> hey there everyone
<noswears> :|
<robertmanietta> zaine Ubunutu has come a long way especially since it's early versions i have found that with it's versions 8.04 on it has been very stable thus far and is absolutely
<robertmanietta> happy with most hardware available now
<YangYin> nevermind xkeycaps is a graphical mod to xmodmap and it changes the mapping of single keys
<joot> so has gentoo
<exodus_MS> what about wifi?
<ethan> anybody here familiar with ubuntu studio?
<robertmanietta> but not as far joot and i will always use ubuntu over gentoo after having many an issue with it relating back to hardware
<fstxx> upgrade on heron broke lirc
<MellowDude> ok i cant get divx movies to play on the web and i have my gstreamers installed
<exodus_MS> !restriced
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced
<[r94> is this a safe command everyone? >> /sbin/hwclock --directisa --utc --hctosys --noadjfile
<zaine> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dickerson> I'm an idiot. Is there a program like notepad++ available for linux?
<exodus_MS> !vi
<[r94> gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<robertmanietta> gedit
<joot> robertmanietta: I agre but people forget that the other distros are improving at a good rate too fedora 10 is an example
<zaine> gedit
<robertmanietta> nano
<joot> agree
<sfer21> i'd say gedit
<robertmanietta> there are many
<egkamp> geany is a nice editor too
<tritium> dickerson: which is under Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor
<[r94> /sbin/hwclock --directisa --utc --hctosys --noadjfile <<< is this safe
<exodus_MS> dickerson, are you looking for a text editor for specific 'highliting'
<MellowDude> can i get in trouble for watching online movies
<robertmanietta> true Joot i'm biased though because i prefered ubuntu to start then went debian and ended back at ubuntu although my servers are still runing debian or a derivitive of debian
<zaine> vista is very bloated. i really really need something like ubuntu for just browsing
<NWAdawg> egkamp: I just found out about geany myself tonight. its cool
<zaine> for media
<MellowDude> just asking
<zaine> and media *
<[r94> MellowDude: no
<MellowDude> ok ty
<tritium> robertmanietta: ubuntu *is* a debian derivative
<Gigantor888> I got a really tough one
<zaine> yep
<[r94> if you're talking about streaming that is
<Gigantor888> one that is difficult even for me.
<ice_cream> it's growing more and more different from debian, i hope/presume?
<robertmanietta> only because for the love of me i couldn't get my head around the fedora based systems perhaps i'm just weird lol
<progex> progex is good
<MellowDude> yeah streaming movies yes
<MellowDude> not downloading them
<zaine> fedora is awful
<tritium> ice_cream: each release is based on a snapshot of debian testing
<zaine> least from my last experience
<[r94> where do you find good streaming movies
<robertmanietta> i do agree zaine
<ice_cream> really
<Wicked> whats the best way to remote connect to my current x session?
<[r94> i only find old ones
<exodus_MS> !ssh
<zaine> only easy to use distro i like ubuntu
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MellowDude> ovguide
<zaine> im use to compiling from source
<ice_cream> i think i'll stop using it then
<zaine> i was a long time fbsd users honestly
<zaine> user*
<tritium> ice_cream: that would be silly
<joot> robertmanietta: Ibex was going to be the answer to my wifi prayers but sadly all my gear is too old to run the system I intent upgrading my main boards so that I can get to wifi bliss :-)
<Wicked> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<zaine> but i don't have time to watch everything compile for 4-5 hours
<robertmanietta> fair enough then you would be fine with that
<Gigantor888> what about adding windows recovery console entry to the current grub bootloader menu.lst?
<Wicked> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<[r94> ok could anyone please tell me if this command is safe? "/sbin/hwclock --directisa --utc --hctosys --noadjfile"
<Vinceman> #ubuntu-offtopic
<exodus_MS> [r94, what are you trying to do?
<ice_cream> tritium, you should have said 'packages', not 'release'
<[r94> exodus_MS: im trying to set my system clock to utc
<tritium> ice_cream: no, both
<sfer21> [r94: looks fairly safe to me, not going to do any major destruction - especially considering you're not running it as sudo.
<ice_cream> that makes me uneasy
<robertmanietta> joot - I have started a new system of things where by i upgrade yearly so i don't have too many problems there but my old machine then gets added to my server inventory so as not to lose the data
<tritium> ice_cream: it shouldn't
<Av1> hey
<ice_cream> tritium, do you have a link to back that up?
<Av1> how can i install PDF reader in hardy
<dickerson> tomboy notes is great.
<[r94> exodus_MS: im trying to set my system clock to utc
<joot> robertmanietta: Good plan hoping to emulate your idea..
<tritium> ice_cream: not handy, but you can Google
<exodus_MS> [r94, can you not click on your clock on the panel and set it that way?
<tritium> ice_cream: it's how the development cycle has always been
<BentFrank> AV1: install Okular
<[r94> nope, it wont let me. could you help me with that?
<robertmanietta> well i have 2 pc's now full of movies and things i've copied for backup purposes of course so i'll always want to be able to pull them back
<ice_cream> wikipedia does not specifically mention release based on debian
<egkamp> Okular is nice
<MellowDude> [r94 hold on i get info for u ok
<tritium> ice_cream: ubuntu most certainly is
<Gigantor888> grub bootloader is ubuntu related right?
<joot> Av1; I thought there is a default reader in hardy
<ice_cream> and all this time i was under the impression that ubuntu was a derivative, and then went its own way with its own team
<[r94> ok
<Av1> thanks Ben
<exodus_MS> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noswears> noob question here, how well does an 8800gt work with ubuntu? are the nvidia drivers still pretty bad?
<kroffe> can i use my ubuntu server like a ftp server?
<zaine> going to bed good night
<egkamp> xpdf, evice, kpdf, okular are all pdf readers
<tritium> !debian | ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<exodus_MS> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<joot> kroffe, the nvidia drivers are good in the main
<crdlb> ice_cream: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<kroffe> joot???? what have that with ftp servers to do?
<MellowDude> {r94 try it like this but ur time and date and stuff
<MellowDude> sudo date "Tue Sep 19 22:06:21 GMT 2006"
<noswears> so would compiz fusion's desktop effects work better with my 8800gt desktop compared to my laptop that has only integrated graphics?
<joot> kroffe, SORRY   My Bad .................:-((((
<kroffe> joot it okey i need some answers.
<crdlb> noswears: what kind of integrated graphics?
<noswears> erm
<sfer21> quick question, anyone know where the gnome error log is kept?
<noswears> 945gm i think
<noswears> so crap
<zaine> var/log?
<Vinceman> Set_ de ponybeffer
<sfer21> gdm, i guess it would be under in there?
<zaine> could be
<crdlb> noswears: sure, I guess it'll be faster then. the 965 is more than enough for compiz, but the 945 is perhaps a bit less than ideal
<Gigantor888> anybody know about grub i have a complex problem
<Jack_Sparrow> the 8800's can be a bit to setup but should outperform that onboard intel
<kroffe> joot do u know if there are any good ftp servers for linux?
<ice_cream> tritium, yea, i guess that explains it, but it's development, not testing
<dragoon> Got a network camera recently that logs into my FTP server and tries to upload to a date-based directory without creating it first- anyone know how to make vsftpd accept this, or a FTP server that will allow it?
<joot> kroffe, I do not know servers sorry
<tritium> ice_cream: no, you misunderstand
<joot> ! ftp server
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<kroffe> anyone that knows about servers?!?!?!?
<Gigantor888> I strained to use different techniques to install ubuntu 8.04 on a maxtor one touch 4 500gb usb hardrive, upgraded to ubuntu studio 8.10 using repositories (no dvd burner currently) because unetbootinstaller didnt work.
<robertmanietta> <kroffe> can i use my ubuntu server like a ftp server? YES
<joot> kroffe, what about those one I ask the bot for???
<tritium> ice_cream: debian's development release *is* called "testing"
<Gigantor888> I am trying to set up grub on that harddrive as opposed to the main harddrive so i need to ...
<etotheipi> kroffe, you could run a script to make the date dir each day.
<NewHandFromCN> hi
<kroffe> tell me how to do?
<crdlb> tritium: technically, I think ubuntu imports from unstable, not that they're all that different most of the time
<sfer21> aaand i am still having my issue with gnome. it's getting really frustrating. as soon as i log in, it does the normal stuff for a few seconds, displays a terminal and then returns me to the login screen... but kde is fine! can anyone help me?
<Gigantor888> 1. put windows recovery console option on grub and install grub on the 500gb usb drive because it will not be used on that computer 2. use recovery console to fixboot and fix mbr
<NewHandFromCN> dose intel gm45 supports opengl2.0 ?
<NewHandFromCN> in ubuntu
<Gigantor888> anyone have any ideas?
<gobolin> hi
<robertmanietta> Kroffe do you want secure ftp and is it ftp you need or is this server local?
<ice_cream> tritium, ah, they only have stable + testing, ok.  i had thought dev was not a public branch that later turned into testing, thx
<gobolin> what are you dong ?
<kroffe> secure ftp
<MasterShrek> running 8.10 amd64 with pidgin 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 and it keeps freezing, the window just goes black whenever i try to send a message, cant find a log on it or anything
<gobolin> thank you
<ice_cream> er public is the wrong word there, but you get my meaning
<tritium> ice_cream: they have several
<tritium> crdlb: you are correct
<robertmanietta> k my suggestion is to check out falko's how to on how to forge.com ok he has in depth how to for a web server on most operating systems that are highly secure just jump ahead to the section on FTP SETUP
<robertmanietta> it wont take long and it will all be up and working they are written as a copy and paste tutorial
<tritium> ice_cream: technically, it's debian's "unstable" branch, not "testing"
<robertmanietta> * http://howtoforge.com
<fstxx> upgrade broke lirc
<B|ackPanther> Does anyone know how i can configure wireless for Acer  WLMI laptop
<tritium> ice_cream: there are stable, testing, unstable and experimental
<egkamp> ice_cream: debian has stable, testing, and unstable
<tritium> fstxx: which upgrade?
<ice_cream> well it's time for something new anyway
<fstxx> I run 8.04, just the standard update manager routinie
<tritium> ice_cream: ?
<MasterShrek> nevermind, i forgot my sound card doesnt work, disabled sound and pidgin works now
<Cadman21> I'm new to linux and I'm having problems installing programs that I download with the file type tar.gz
<egkamp> stable is (currently) etch, testing is lenny, and ustable is always sid
<ice_cream> next format it'll be a different distro on my laptop
<tritium> ice_cream: why?
<MasterShrek> Cadman21, you need to compile those, whatever you are getting isnt available in the repos?
<MasterShrek> Cadman21, what are you trying to install?
<ce_bth_duit_smg> ce__ndut_butuh_temen
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, It is way better to stick to the repositories and not go grabbing things off the web
<Cadman21> lifeograph
<egkamp> Cadman21, the easy way is to install using synaptic
<Cadman21> I just need a program like that
<ice_cream> tritium, i've used ubuntu long enough, and i've been leaning more and more towards source-based distros
<ice_cream> i've done my time, so to speak
<egkamp> cadman21, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz will open the archieve
<Jack_Sparrow> Cadman21, for things you want that are not in the repos you need to compile them yourself.. and it is strongly suggested you have a backup of your working system prior to doing thhat sort of thing
<ice_cream> my uneasiness also has some concrete reasons
<AMDMutant> ce_bth_duit_smg: ???
<tritium> ice_cream: ubuntu is built from source, obviously.  Source packages are readily available.
<egkamp> then ./config will config, followed by make, then sudo make install
<weternal> hey everyone
<Cadman21> ok
<bobthefish> have another question
<bobthefish> jack wont start
<bobthefish> i get an error
<bobthefish> "give them ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode"
<FloodBot1> bobthefish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> !enter | bobthefish
<ubottu> bobthefish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leohartx> how do i restore my hicolor-icon-theme default ?
<jshriver> greetings
<joot> AMDMutant: I think it is hello and welcome from the land of Goran :-)
<MasterShrek> Cadman21, looks like they have an ubuntu package of it, you need to sign into their launchpad site (create an account i spose)
<jshriver> anyone recommend a good GUI menu for watching movies.. something like MythTV but for non-recorded stuff?
<fstxx> tritium: have you tried to use the source packages? say to recompile with symbols, find a bug, fix it, make a new package that the package system will prefer to the standrad one?
<ice_cream> tritium, i'm also a minimalist, and there's always a bunch of bulk i have to keep in check, and it's especially difficult with upgrading to latest releases
<MasterShrek> Cadman21, you'll download a .deb file, run: sudo dpkg -i xxxxxx.deb
<tritium> fstxx: yes, many times
<AMDMutant> joot: she's looking for someone
<joot> AMDMutant: ROFLMAO..............
<MellowDude> i see ubuntu put envy in synaptic manager
<Cadman21> MasterShrek: ok I'll try to do that
<willl> I'm have ubuntu server gutsy. Can I just change all the gutsy lines to intrepid in sources.list and run aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<fstxx> fstxx: then you could you please write something up about that on the ubuntu wiki?
<MellowDude> when did they add that in there
<MasterShrek> Cadman21, hmm i may be wrong, i logged in and its asking for a source file, for jaunty too
<MasterShrek> so you may need to actually compile it
<wayne> hey i dont know how to enable java can someone help me please
<MasterShrek> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MasterShrek> !compile | Cadman21
<ubottu> Cadman21: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MellowDude> wayne its in add/remove programs
<bobthefish> bacl
<MellowDude> under internet
<bobthefish> back*
<wayne> yeah mellowdude ive done that
<wayne> but it still doesnt seem to be workin?
<MellowDude> it should be installed
<bobthefish> I am having trouble with Jack. my friend told me to come and ask for help, and mention this error message
<Cadman21> Mastershrek: thanks I'll try to compile
<bobthefish> ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode
<MellowDude> did u add ubuntu extras
<zelda> Is there a HumanAzul package for intrepid?
<wayne> umm dont think so mellowdude how i do that lol
<MellowDude> wayne in add/remove go to others
<MellowDude> and find ubuntu extras wayne make it and install them
<zelda> anyone? or a compiz theme?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ati drivers are being a pain to install, I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and got no results, i've also tried using EnvyNG and got nothing as well. Any susgestions on what i can do?
<mandrig> hello
<bobthefish> ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode" waht do i do?
<bobthefish> ive closed all apps that make sound
<wayne> mellowdude im using xubuntu btw
<MellowDude> well look for xubuntu extras then
<BentFrank> I'm trying to zip a dir and exclude one subdir:  "zip -r foo.zip foo -x foo/images/"  It seems to ignore the exclude.  Anyone have any ideas?
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You should have used Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers in the first place, but now that you've used envy, no telling if it will work or not anymore
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, I went there also, and its empty.
<[r94> could anyone please help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/94106/
<MellowDude> wayne do this ok sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Had you updated your system and installed linux-restricted-modules?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, Yes.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Which card is it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> radeon 9700 pro.
<lee> [r94 - a shot in the dark - have you tried "sudo -i" ?
<dios_here> wow
<joot> wayne: if you are in add/remove you need to have "all open source applications... update then type envy in search bar it is the first listing
<MellowDude> he used envy as last resort
<restartme> Hello
<dios_here> i have a geforce 2 MX
<indy_> hello
<restartme> Can i get hee?
<BentFrank> 49r:  do "sudo -u root -p ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<restartme> Can i get help here?
<indy_> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<indy_> :D
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Well if you installed linux-restricted-modules and it doesn't show there, then envy may have already broken your driver installation beyond repair
<restartme> :DD
<potwak> advance happy new year to all!!!
<dios_here> incidence, that is bat
<restartme> Em
<dios_here> indy, that is bat
<AMDMutant> !ask|restartme
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, I did the hardware driver btit earlier.
<ubottu> restartme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> bit*
<indy_> that is a bat?
<Brack10> Hi there, is it possible to add a gnome "Panel object" to the empty space on your desktop instead of adding to a panel?  There are some things I would like to have access to that would take up too much space on my existing panel and would work much better on the desktop
<restartme> I have just installed ubuntu 8.04 from cd
<dios_here> indy, bad
<Brack10> weather, for instance
<indy_> why is it bad?
<indy_> i think it is good :D
<joot> get on topic
<indy_> ok i need help :D
<restartme> I have enabled drivers for nividia, and i can't increase resolution more that 640x480
<moijk> restartme: why an old version?
<indy_> Resartme i just had the same problem
<indy_> i tell you how to fix manually
<indy_> go to /home/username
<restartme> With disabled drivers i can view 800x600. This is some..
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: As a last resort, you can attempt to use the open drivers (which will work when you install ubuntu with that card) by running any uninstall script in /usr/share/ati, removing all fglrx packages and deleting xorg.conf file (as long as you're using Intrepid)
<indy_> then press ctrl+h
<indy_> then go to .config
<indy_> then open up monitors.xml
<restartme> Because i don't have another
<indy_> then edit the width and height to what youwant
<BilatNimo> sin-o di kabalo mag ilonggo?
<restartme> Where to find monitors.xml?
<indy_> ok
<indy_> /home/urname/.config/monitors/xml
<indy_> monitors.xml**
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: In other words if you hadn't changed cards since you installed ubuntu, you're open drivers were already working without you installing anything proprietary
<willl> I'm have ubuntu server gutsy. Can I just change all the gutsy lines to intrepid in sources.list and run aptitude dist-upgrade ? or will that just end in tears ?
<restartme> Couldn't find "/home/martynas/.xconfig/monitors".
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> it was using vesa or something.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i havent change cards.
<joot> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Those open drivers broke my xserver the last time I try to use with ati card
<indy_> no x
<indy_> its just
<indy_> .config
<indy_> and its monitors.xml
<indy_> gedit /home/martynas/.config/monitors.xml
<MellowDude> CoUrPsE do u have the card enable in bios
<restartme> Couldn't find "/home/martynas/.config/monitors.xml".
<indy_> ok you running ubuntu?
<indy_> what version
<restartme> Couldn't find "/home/martynas/.xconfig/monitors.xml".
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> MellowDude, I'd assume so, i've used it with other os's.
<restartme> I am runing 8.04
<restartme> from cd
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> restartme, They said .config, not .xconfig
<indy_> ohhhhhhhh
<restartme> installed from cd..
<indy_> ya fuck man i siad that like ten times
<indy_> its
<indy_> .config
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: If it's an upgrade from hardy to intrepid, you should remove everything fglrx like I describe then delete xorg.conf and restart
<restartme> I know
<restartme> ..
<restartme> I tryed,
<restartme> same
<restartme> :(
<FloodBot1> restartme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, Nope, installed 8.10, no upgrade.
<restartme> ll
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: remove everything fglrx and delete xorg.conf then restart
<narzy> I have a samba problem, the local user exists, the config file checks out with testparam but I can't connect to the share
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, okies.
<indy_> resartme go into Term and type
<narzy> it won't take the username /passwd
<indy_> sudo nautilus /home/username/.config/
<MellowDude> first CoUrPsE
<indy_> then look for a file called monitors.xml
<weternal> has anyone else moved to the alpha's of jaunty jackalope yet?
<MellowDude> do this go to the envy program and uninstall the drives it install
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Make sure you run the uninstall script in /usr/share/ati if there is one too. bbl
<restartme> ** (nautilus:5987): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<restartme> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<restartme> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<FloodBot1> restartme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> MellowDude, Yep, just done that.
<indy_> ok Resartme
<restartme> :(
<indy_> hmm idk? lol that is how i had to do it
<indy_> uh
<MellowDude> ok then completly uninstall the envy program
<indy_> can you go into your home folder real quick?
<MellowDude> just like u installed it ok
<indy_> then press ctrl+h
<Cadman21> when  using the command tar -xvf filename.tar.gz I get and error "tar: error is not recoverable:exiting now" whats that mean?
<indy_> means tar is not being read
<indy_> and it probably broken :D
<restartme> in home dir
<restartme> ?
<indy_> ok
<Cadman21> sweet lol
<indy_> then go to your acount in home
<restartme> yep
<indy_> then press ctrl+h
<indy_> should show alot of files
<restartme> yeap
<indy_> ok now look for one called .config
<tritium> !enter | indy_
<ubottu> indy_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<restartme> yep
<indy_> ok now open it up, and tell me what you see on the inside of it
<restartme> /home/martynas/.config/compiz
<restartme> /home/martynas/.config/tracker
<restartme> /home/martynas/.config/Trolltech.conf
<restartme> /home/martynas/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<restartme> /home/martynas/.config/user-dirs.locale
<FloodBot1> restartme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indy_> anything else?
<restartme> :DDD
<BentFrank> narzy:  I have the same problem
<restartme> Nope :(
<tritium> restartme: stop pasting
<restartme> kk
<indy_> ok um i dont know eh
<restartme> :(
<indy_> sorry man but want to get rid of ubuntu gui?
<tritium> indy_: you got away with some foul language above.  Please avoid that in the future.
<restartme> What
<restartme> ?
<indy_> want to make it so there is only Ubuntu terminal
<indy_> no desktop :D
<restartme> Em
<restartme> .
<restartme> ..
<restartme> I dont understant
<restartme> *nd
<indy_> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot1> restartme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indy_> then type
<tritium> restartme: you've been asked nicely!
<indy_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<joot> ! OPS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tritium> joot: yes?
<indy_> only do that if you dont like ubuntu
<restartme> Kubuntu?
<Stargazer> i want to temporarily dual-boot 2 different ubuntu versions (one 32 and one 64) to see if there is a different in operating stability. any ideas ?
<indy_> its KDE version of ubuntu
<restartme> Yeah..
<restartme> :D
<indy_> Stargazer that is shit less
<joot> tritium; what about these guys they are just trolling
<indy_> why the fuck would you do that
<indy_> im sorry to say but it is
<Stargazer> !language | indy_
<ubottu> indy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BilatNimo> can i synchronize my pocket pc on ubuntu? i'm using windows mobile 6
<joot> tritium; thanks
<weternal> anyone upgraded to jaunty alphas yet?
<narzy> how long is the ban for?
<tritium> weternal: #ubuntu+1 for that
<weternal> tritium oh thanks
<narzy> how can I track login attempts w/ samba?
<Stargazer> i'm doing it because ubuntu 64bit may not be the right bot versio for my system using ubuntu... i was advised to install ubuntu 32bit and see if there was a difference. anybody know how i can do this ?
<BilatNimo> can i synchronize my pocket pc on ubuntu? i'm using windows mobile 6
<Stargazer> bit version*
<__ricardo> sorry one cuestion were is the spanish chanel of UBUNTU ?
<joot> !es
<tritium> #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<culb> EN LA MAYORíA DE CANALES UBUNTU SE COMUNICA EN INGLéS. PARA AYUDA EN ESPAñOL, POR FAVOR ENTRE EN LOS CANALES #UBUNTU-ES O #KUBUNTU-ES. :-)
<eodchop> ubuntu cannot sync with windows moble 6 yet.
<__ricardo> kk tnk
<joot> Why does "culb" appear to duplicate the bot msg
<tritium> joot: bot -- I removed it
<joot> tritium; thanks again
<tritium> :)
<nick__> I'm currently running xubuntu 8.10 and decided to install kubuntu-desktop, which installed a plethora of other programs. Is there one command I can use to get rid of all of the programs installed with kubuntu-desktop?
<AMDMutant> narzy: /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hackers
<ubuntu> me largo antes de que me hackeen la compu
<ubuntu> malparidos de mierda
<narzy> AMDMutant: I tried to less that earlier and track login and it wasn't showing anything.
<nick__> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<daf_> ok,need a serious bit of help. Anyone know of an app for pushing audio to a remote client. I want to set up a few old laptops to run a screen saver and receive pushed audio from a remote server.
<narzy> AMDMutant: I don't know if it is a samba issue or a permissions issue or something else...
<daf_> But I want the audio to be in sync all around.
<daf_> And no UI from the clients.
<joot> nick__; sudo apt-get remove foo bar foobar barfoo etc
<schnauzer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nick__> joot, so I have to remove each package...?
<restartme> could someone give me your monitors.xml
<restartme> ?
<restartme> I would try to create it :D
<joot> nick__; sudo apt-get remove foo bar foobar barfoo etc
<tritium> restartme: stop with the !enter already
<joot> nick__; There may be a better way but I do not know it as I am fairly new
<imaginen2> Hello! I am using my mobile phone to connect to the internet and almost everytime i disconnect my ubuntu 8.10 always hang, i could not locate the reason, any ideas everyone?
<restartme> tritium, could you share with me your monitors.xml? Maybe the porble would be solved :)
<tritium> restartme: from where?
<B|ackPanther> Does anyone know how i can configure wireless for Acer  WLMI laptop ?Searched for a while and could not find anything of help so far
<nick__> joot, yeah, thanks though :)
<joot> nick__;  OK :-)
<sfer21> restartme: where would we locate our monitors.xml file?
<narzy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<restartme> ~/.config/monitors.xml
<joot> nick__;  OK :-)
<restartme> :)
<narzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94112/
<Broly> how do i set audacious as my default mp3 player?
<saler> How to open  close torrent port "ISP"
<narzy> that is the latest entry in that log
<tritium> restartme: that's not a standard file.  What software package uses it?
<sfer21> restartme: i dont have one.
<restartme> What i know..
<narzy> but it doesn't help me figure out what is failing to work.
<joot> nick__;  you understood there is a white space between each package yes?
<nick__> yeah
<nick__> joot, I'm not terribly new, just looking for a little help, lol
<restartme> Roger That :D
<restartme> :(
<ashish> hello
<nick__> joot, I've been dual booting for about a year now, just decided to play with other window managers
<joot> nick__;  ok you prob know more than I about the deal
<eeboy> I've got no audio on a new install... I've checked the obvious (mixer controls not muted and at full volume). Any suggestions as to where I should start?
<BilatNimo> what is a good mp3 player?
<Templar_Xion> vlc
<Templar_Xion> Amarok
<m1chael> the ipod touch looks like it sucks
<AMDMutant> narzy: you havnt able to connect?
<narzy> no
<narzy> want to see my conf file?
<sfer21> m1chael: any ipod does, really. especially with their lack of compatibility and features & their encryption.
<AMDMutant> narzy: ok
<m1chael> i wanted one till i saw how retarded they are
<ZupZupper> evening all
<narzy> http://pastebin.com/d25c1751c
<betapi> hey guys is ubuntu free?
<nick__> joot, I found an easier way
<sfer21> betapi: yes!
<nick__> betapi, nope... sorry
<kc8tpz> whats on the dvd images thats not on the cd images?
<sfer21> and in every way possible
<joot> nick__;  tell me how please
<betapi> what if my time costs money?
<sfer21> betapi: then ubuntu is still free, your time doesn't make any difference
<stan> betapi, your psychotic.
<ice_cream> what do you mean by time
<kroffe> is it apt-cache find in terminal?
<nick__> joot, sudo aptitude then go to installed programs, then find kde, hit the - key then hit g
<nick__> joot, then its done !
<ice_cream> ubuntu is free as in beer
<joot> nick__;  cool thanks
<ice_cream> it could take you time to drive to the bar
<stan> ice_cream, and free as in source :D
<tritium> ice_cream: and as in speech
<betapi> well, assuming i can make $25 / hr, and it takes a few hours (being modest) to set up ubuntu and get everything running perfectly, then doesn't ubuntu effectively cost $75 for me?
<ice_cream> do they have speech on tap?
<sfer21> betapi: and windows is completely set up and takes you no time at all to continuously update antivirus and definitions etc, does it?
<kroffe> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<owen1__> how can i play monkey-bubble on a network with another machine in my house?
<stan> betapi, no, your install cost you $75
<stan> betapi, the software is still free.
<sfer21> betapi: ubuntu is still free. your time may not be, but ubuntu is.
<kroffe> is it apt-cache find in a program in terminal?
<sfer21> refer to what stan just said.
<ZupZupper> betapi a couple hours to set up ubuntu?
<sfer21> kroffe: yes
<stan> ZupZupper, hes a windows user (see his argument)
<stan> :D
<ZupZupper> kroffe: apt-cache search <package>
<Templar_Xion> betapi: you don't charge yourself $25 to clean your room so you don't charge yourself $25/hr to install software for yourself.
<betapi> zupzupper: on a PII
<stan> No OS has a 0 setup and install time.  That argument is horrible.
<kc8tpz> does the dvd image have all the packages?
<kroffe> and apt-get install package ?
<ZupZupper> betapi: amd 2600
<ZupZupper> not quite
<betapi> zupzupper: wish i had that
<stan> I dont goto staples and pay $500 for Windows because I need to insatll SP1-3 and then install antivirus apps, spyware apps.
<ZupZupper> kroffee yep, or use aptitude install <package>
<BilatNimo> how to download installers in ubuntu?
<ice_cream> um, if you had two computers and didnt have to "waste" your precious computer time, as it seems to appear for you, then you wouldnt have this problem, would you
<ZupZupper> betapi: it is nice to live in the fast lane
<Templar_Xion> stan: Pretty much as long as you don't play bleeding-edge games Ubuntu is fine for 99% of users imho.
<betapi> zupzupper: maybe if you have spare $ to blow ;)
<Ezro> Hey everyone
<ice_cream> betapi, does it also cost $75 to watch 3 hrs of TV?
<ZupZupper> hi ezro
<kroffe> aptitude?
<stan> Templar_Xion, or do anything w/ graphics :D
<betapi> ice_cream: I don't watch tv i have to work all the time
<betapi> ice_cream: but if I did, yes
<stan> ice_cream, I have tivo, so 3 hrs of tv only costs me 2 hrs of time.
<Templar_Xion> stan: Gimp / Gimpshop.
<Ezro> Quick questions: Is Ubuntu good for coding a game? Is it good for hosting an mmo?
<ice_cream> w/e, i dont watch commercials
<tritium> betapi: how do you ever afford 8 hours of sleep per night?
<ZupZupper> betapi: I'll tell ya what, there's a "Exercise as a stripper" infomercial on TV right now
<ice_cream> commercials is another variable/issue
<stan> cmon guys.. betapi is offtopic
<ice_cream> tritium, yes, good point
<BilatNimo> Templar_Xion: how to download installers in ubuntu?
<betapi> tritium: lol 8?  more like 4.  it costs me, but i deal with it
<tritium> betapi: sleep is free, buddy.  Stay on topic, please.
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo: do you mean "How do I install new programs in ubuntu?"
<stan> betapi, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<betapi> sleep is *not* free
<sfer21> betapi: send your bill to god already.
<stan> betapi, please.
<Templar_Xion> BilatNimo: go to www.ubuntu.com download isos, burn isos. put cd in system, install
<tritium> stan: check out mythtv
<joot> kroffe, apt-get install is terminal
<betapi> the amt. of money i lose when i sleep is tremendous... in that time period i could be making $25 / hr.
<nathanhelp> Ezro: How do you mean?
<Templar_Xion> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kroffe> tnx joot
<BilatNimo> Templar_Xion: i can't get it.
<tritium> betapi: stay on topic, please
<stan> betapi, youve cost yourself $25 being stupid in this channel.  You could have already had ubuntu installed.
<Ezro> Well I am going to be doing a LOT of C++ coding and database editing.
<betapi> basically what I want to know is: where can i buy a computer with ubuntu preinstalled and everything working so i dont have to waste my money on expensive software
<Templar_Xion> BilatNimo: The files take a long time to download.
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: i mean how to install programs without internet connection.
<stan> betapi, dell.com
<sfer21> betapi: it's just like, fine, if you don't want to use linux, don't! just don't complain that you can't figure it out
<sinbox> betapi I'll charge you $12.50 an hour to set up your ubuntu: problem solved
<Templar_Xion> betapi: Paypal me ahead of time and I'll buy and configure Ubuntu on a system of your choice.
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, ahh, there are a few on the CD you used to install Ubuntu, which you can reenable as an apt source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<stan> sfer21, stop letting trolls provoke you :D
<betapi> sfer21: i want to use it, but i can't afford it
<betapi> Templar_Xion: how much and what specs?
<joot> kroffe, most text instruction are terminal some call cli command line instruction
<Photoguy> I can't find where VLC is installed, does anybody know?
<sinbox> dell sell some ubuntu machines betapi
<tritium> betapi: make the investment in time, and if you learn enough, you can increase your $25 hourly salary substantially
<stan> betapi,  many major manufacturers sell linux -- dell, acer, hp, etc.
<Templar_Xion> betapi: System cost + shipping to my place + shipping to your place + $200 or www.dell.com is faster/cheaper
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, do you have an ubuntu DVD or a CD?
<leon> histo, i want to create a partition from exist ubuntu partition, anyon help me ?
<nathanhelp> Ezro: What kind of game? I would think that it would be just as easy on any machine. what you need is the programs to do teh coding (unless you want to do that in "Notepad" style. The OS is just the platform on which to run things. Find the right program to do what you want and it's easy on any platform.
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: how about other installers such as mp3 players?
<sinbox> talking yourself out of a quick job there Templar_Xion
<betapi> Templar_Xion: sounds like a deal... ill get some specs for a system
<Photoguy> I can't find where VLC is installed, does anybody know?
<Templar_Xion> sinbox: you sure? :)
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, most of those are going to be stored in the online repositories, are you completely unable to get an internet connection?
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: i have ubuntu cd.
<sinbox> apparently not
<stan> Photoguy, `which vlc`
<Photoguy> Video lan player
<betapi> stan: what company do you recommend, dell, acer, hp, or etc?
<leon>  i want to create a new  partition from exist ubuntu partition, anyon help me ?
<AMDMutant> narzy: try type smb:/// in nautilus
<Ezro> Nathan: Well I currently have Visual Studio 2008.
<sfer21> leon: gparted
<stan> betapi, since your clearly cheap, I would go with an acer netbook.
<wayne> hey does anyone know how to get ventrilo on here?
<Ezro> Is it possible to run that on Ubuntu?
<AussieGuy> ive got a bittorrent server, it seems every time I put a torrent up im getting ddos'ed by seveal fake clients, all using port 10000 on their clients side. how would iptables block all outgoing traffic to port 10000? has to be outgoing, not incoming
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: In general most games are coded for Windows.
<leon> thanks sfer21
<nathanhelp> leon: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, you're not going to find the mp3 libraries on there you'll need to play your music on the CD, easiest way is to get an internet connection
<bullgard4> leon: Unmount this partition and then use GParted.
<betapi> stan: please, i am not cheap, i just don't want to waste time and with it money.
<kroffe> how do i run a program i haved downloded in terminal joot?
<leon> nathanhelp,  810
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: yeah. completely no network/internet connection. maybe, i could just download installer files then save on a thumb drive then transfer it to my ubuntu computer.
<stan> betapi, then go buy a dell w/ linux preinstalled.
<nick__> kroffe, what was the program?
<narzy> this is all through ssh AMDMutant
<leon> bullgard4, ??? unmount my home on the part!
<joot> kroffe, type its name
<Photoguy> betapi, I would suggest the Dell Mini 9 if your looking for a netbook.
<leon> bullgard4, ??? unmount? my home on the part!
<Ezro> Templar: But is it possible to code on Ubuntu, because I know they have programs like Wine
<kroffe> pureadmin
<Photoguy> They're cheap in the Dell outlet
<Templar_Xion> BilatNimo: oh I think you are looking for dpkg
<betapi> stan: ok.  what if it messes up?  would i order a new one?  i don't have the money to pay for a new copy of ubuntu
<Templar_Xion> BilatNimo: Try 'man dpkg' see if that helps you out.
<betapi> Photoguy: is it reliable and cheap?
<sinbox> Aussieguy make a rule
<stan> betapi, are you being a troll on purpose? you would do the same thing you do if windows screws up, you toss in the restore cd.
<bullgard4> leon: I do not understand your message. Please use Standard English.
<sfer21> betapi: copies of ubuntu don't cost anything, you typical windows user.
<joot> kroffe, type its name in the terminal if that not work put percent sign in front
<nathanhelp> Ezro: It's certainly is possible to code on linux. Like i said, finding the right program is the hard part.
<Photoguy> betapti Yeah, form what I've heard it's one of the best
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: Wine is to ubuntu what Parallels is to Mac (Not really but same idea)
<betapi> sfer21: no, windows costs more money than ubuntu, but that does not mean ubuntu is free.  i just don't have the money to pay to fix it.
<Ezro> I don't know about Macs xD
<wayne> hey does anyone know how to get ventrilo on here?
<BilatNimo> Templar_Xion: yeah, i'm looking for dpkg files. i wonder how could i download those files
<stan> betapi, no -- ubuntu is 100% absolutely free.
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: The games were not recoded for Ubuntu, they were tricked to think they were running on windows in ubuntu
<Photoguy> betapi http://mydellmini.com/
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, you can download the .deb files directly from the repositoreis and install them manually on your ubuntu systme
<betapi> Photoguy: nice, thx
<leon> bullgard4,  my home path on the partition. but i want to create a new partition from my home partition
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, you'll just need to figure out your dependencies
<Photoguy> It has all the specs.
<sfer21> betapi: were you on here this morning after buying ubuntu for $50?
<stan> sfer21, lol.
<Templar_Xion> ouch
<narzy> "Invalid username or password" for all accounts
<Thrashbarg> betapi: if you invested time in learning about Linux, you wouldn't need to spend money to get it fixed
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, where you located?
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: okay. where is the repositories?
<betapi> stan: ok, maybe you say it is, but my time is not 100% free.  each hour is full of a potential guaranteed $25 / hr.  i cannot afford to waste money on ubuntu
<kroffe> joot, okey. i find a grafic ftp now. all auther ftp servers was in text only :(
<BilatNimo> philippines!
<AussieGuy> virtualbox is probably better if you want to run windows programs
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i check what driver i am using?
<stan> betapi, computers are tools.  dont use linux if it doesnt work for you.  use windows, or macos.
<betapi> Thrashbarg: I do not pay people to fix it, I fix it myself, it's just that it costs time to do that, so it costs money
<ZupZupper> hmmm lets see...
<AussieGuy> you get a full windows install and a start menu, on the linux desktop
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: philippines.
<AMDMutant> narzy: ssh... you use smbclient?
<bullgard4> leon: In that case you need a Ubuntu live cd having GParted. Use this live CD for your purpose.
<Templar_Xion> betapi: Not to be rude but if you feel $25/hr is a lot and cannot be wasted on learning then you may have bigger fish to fry than a free operating system
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm, how do i check what graphics driver i am using?
<sinbox> what is a "potential guaranteed" betapi?  and mybe take this chat to the offtopic channel
<joot> kroffe, So does work for you????
<betapi> stan: windows and macos are even MORE expensive.  ubuntu is the  cheapest, I just can't afford to fix it
<tritium> betapi: time for you to stop trolling, please
<nathanhelp> betapi:  my hours are 65/h. that still means i have to learn how to use ubuntu.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: glxinfo
<stan> betapi, why are you in a linux support channel asking about costs to fix linux?
<sfer21> betapi: does the bios have enough function for you?
<betapi> Templar_Xion: please, spare me your pity.  it is the only way i can support my family
<leon> bullgard4,  thank you , i got msg, . thanks all guys
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> in which case, its still broken, :(
<kroffe> joot, yes. im tryed to get a ftp server for about 15 hours and now it works =)
<Templar_Xion> tritium: I think you are the winner. troll I'd have to agree.
<betapi> sfer21: bios can break too
<Thrashbarg> betapi: do you make money when you sleep, eat, and so on... send a bill to God?
<Ezro> Well Templar/Nathan: How does Ubuntu work as a server?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> sudo aticonfig --initial -f returls segment fault, :(
<sfer21> betapi: OH NOES!!! THROW OUT TEH COMPUTER, IT CAN BREAKS AND YOU CANT AFFORD FIX IT!
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: Works great, depending on what yo uwant to serve.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You're not supposed to be using that
<stan> betapi, i have this crappy dell x300 laptop that was bluescreening in windows 20 minutes ago. My fix was to pop a cd in, go get dinner, and now it works 100% .. no configuraiton.. wireless works.. i can surf the web.. and all my work apps are installed.
<sfer21> Now, can we move this to offtopic?
<Ezro> Well I want to host an online game.
<betapi> Thrashbarg: no, but I cut down on the times I allot to sleeping and eating so that I can save $
<joot> kroffe, Good for you sorry I did not know about ftp sevrer to help you....
<stan> betapi, what would that have 'cost me' if I had to restoer windows?
<nathanhelp> Ezro: same answer as before :) what do yo uwant to do?
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: One that you coded?
<Ezro> Yes.
<joot> server
<betapi> sfer21: i would rather sell it and get another one
<stan> betapi, 2 hrs install, 2 hrs drivers, 3 hrs windows updates?
<kroffe> joot, its okey.
<tritium> betapi: last warning, really
<betapi> stan: i am not saying windows is good.  i have never used windos.  it is too expensive.  that is why i am looking into ubuntu, which is slightly cheaper
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, nothing else is working man, i tried http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<sfer21> betapi: but what about the time spent selling it? that devalues your computer immediately
<kroffe> joot, it is good to try self sometimes
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: aticonfig tries to read xorg.conf and set it to use the fglrx with options for it. You have no xorg.conf (or you shouldn't with Intrepid)
<draginxx> How can I save a folder that has 5,000 sub directories in it? Its a ubuntu-server not desktop, was wondering if gziping it would bebest?
<stan> betapi, you mean free?
<sinbox> you've just wasted $6.25 talking about this betapi
<ello> ðóäääääääääääùùùùùùùù
<betapi> sfer21: yes, which is why I try to sell it fast
<ello> hello
<ello> hello
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: Well. thta goes beyond the realm of my knowledge but you'd have to code in platform-generic language and not have anything requiriing windows and you should be fine, but would get complicated.
<FloodBot1> ello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ello> hello
<stan> hahah.
<betapi> sinbox: please, i am trying to go fast with it
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, is Malta close?
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You're supposed to be using the open driver
<imaginen2> ubuntu is free
<joot> kroffe, Is what I do a lot look here first then try some stuff :-))
<ello> hello,people
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: i don't know. what is it, anyway?
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, it's a country
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nathanhelp> Ezro: I myself do not yet know how to make a server, but my linux friend runs his entire house off ubuntu and various linux boxes. Servers are run well and last long time.
<ZupZupper> http://mirror.linux.org.mt/ubuntu/pool/
<qb|away> malta is far
<kroffe> joot =)
<sfer21> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<qb|away> it is near europe
<qb|away> east
<Ezro> Hm.
<qb|away> one of the key point islands in the 2nd world war
<dashyn4ik> everybody
<dashyn4ik> ((((((((
<tritium> sfer21: ?
<dashyn4ik> hello
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f21bf2b65
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Or do you want Xorg.0.log.old ?
<Ezro> Ubuntu has a gui right?
<leon> "create usb startup disk"  can not accept a usb hard disk?  I want to create a startup disk, livecd is veryslow....
<ZupZupper> qb|away, you know which mirror is close the the Phillippens?
<nathanhelp> correct
<dashyn4ik> hello
<dashyn4ik> hello
<dashyn4ik> hello
<FloodBot1> dashyn4ik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZupZupper> Erzo yes
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: yeah
<sfer21> tritium: ?
<CountryTrouserTr> Anyone know how to get YASIS 3.2  xchat plugin to work?
<tritium> sfer21: you called...
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Yes, the one that talks about RADEON not VESA
<Ezro> Hm, I might try it out, it doesn't take too much space right?
<sfer21> tritium: yes, betapi at least *was* trolling
<Templar_Xion> soreau: ATI card issues?
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: wow, too many files for that to download. do i have to click it one by one?
<intrigued98> anyone have any idea how to figure out why mplayer, totem, and VLC open movies and then close immeadiately?
<[[thufir]]> Going by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(installer) , wubi isn't a good idea long term due to fragmentation and no journaling?  (win2k)
<tritium> sfer21: yes, I've kept an eye on him
<nathanhelp> Ezro: I'm using it right now. Install and LiveCD fits onto a standard CD.
<betapi> sfer21: please to not call me asking for help trolling,  please.
<ZupZupper> Ezro: about 4gb fully installed, can be installed in less
<nathanhelp> I think it unpacks into about 3G
<Ezro> 4gb, that's mad big xd
<nathanhelp> yeah what Zug said
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, *.old talks about vesa too.
<Ezro> That's gonna take forever to download haha
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, only for the ones you wnat to install
<soreau> Templar_Xion: CoUrPsE|DeAd is having ati issues, yes
<dashyn4ik> anybody see me
<tritium> betapi: you were trolling, and have been warned
<CountryTrouserTr> Anyone know how to get YASIS 3.2  xchat plugin to work?
<ZupZupper> Ezro, the iso cd is less than 700mb
<hateball> CountryTrouserTr⚘ name it whatever.pl, place in ~/.xhat, and load it in Xchat
<riotkittie> Ezro: not that big. unless you've got a 10gb HD :p
<Templar_Xion> soreau: Has he tried sudo apt-get install envy ?
<Ezro> Hm
<leon> "create usb startup disk"  can not accept a usb hard disk?  I want to create a startup disk, livecd is veryslow....
<ZupZupper> it's compressed on the cd
<hateball> CountryTrouserTr⚘ thats.... ~/.xchat
<dashyn4ik> leon,hello
<nathanhelp> Ezro: the live CD is fits onto a standard 700m CD
<sfer21> betapi: what? call who?
<betapi> tritium: please, how have i been trolling sir?  i only wanted to know the cheapest way to fix ubuntu... i thought this was a support channel
<B|ackPanther> I am trying to configure wireless and cannot find the neti2220.inf file but i cannot find the file anywhere.
<nathanhelp> Ezro: live/install
<dashyn4ik> ezro,hello
<CountryTrouserTr> hateball: well I loaded the plugin from xchat so its loaded.. I just dont know commands to execute it
<B|ackPanther> Where can i find the file
<ZupZupper> anyone in Ireland?
<leon> dashyn4ik,  im here
<tritium> ZupZupper: stay on topic, please
<stan> betapi, the 'cheapest way to fix ubuntu' is to join #Ubuntu on Freenode and ask a question, use google, or use the forum.
<dashyn4ik> )
<dashyn4ik> hello,leon
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: can you give me a good mp3 player that is available on that link you provided?
<soreau> Templar_Xion: Envy can potentially break your system for the video driver installation if it fails, and such is CoUrPsE|DeAd's case it would seem
<Templar_Xion> B|ackPanther: sounds like a windows driver file. Have to download windows driver for your wireless device, load it up locally and then naviate to it
<dashyn4ik>  :D
<Thrashbarg> PEBKAC
<ZupZupper> tritium, how do you know I'm not looking for an Irish Ubuntu LUG?
<CountryTrouserTr> hateball: most sysinfo scripts come with help this one did not. But it is loaded, I just dont know command to work it
<leon> dashyn4ik,  i am here , pls talk 2 me
<Templar_Xion> soreau: I've had good luck with envy. that's me. I'd suggest go to VESA do envy and see if it fixes it.
<intrigued98> anyone have any issues with their media players closing as soon as they open the movie file?
<Ezro> Does the server edition of Ubuntu come with a gui, or is it all command?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, I have been tryin for some time to get this going. and i've only recently tried envy, before trying envy i was also having problems.
<B|ackPanther> Templar_Xion,the problem am having is the guide does not specify where to download such files.
<[[thufir]]> there's not bittorrent file for the normal ubuntu download?
<dashyn4ik> what is your name
<stan> Ezro, by default it is cli.
<ZupZupper> Ezro, no gui on that one
<stan> Ezro, you can install X though.
<hateball> CountryTrouserTr⚘ ah, cant help you then :/
<nathanhelp> betapi:  whats one actual problem that you want fixed?
<soreau> Templar_Xion: I wouldn't, why don't you just talk to him? I'm not the one having the problem
<kyle|huttger> I need help
<Ezro> Stan: What is that?
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: (Effectively) same Os nothing different excdept no gui.You can install gnome/kde/ whatever yo uwant on server though if you want a GUI
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<stan> nathanhelp, its a psychological problem, not a computer problem.
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd was thinking the same.
<betapi> nathanhelp: ubuntu is broken so i want a cheap way to fix it quickly
<CountryTrouserTr> hateball: do u know of a good sysinfo script that also tells upload and download speed from irc?
<stan> Ezro, "x" is the GUI you see in Linux.
<stan> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: command line interface vs graphical user interface (ClI VS GUI)
<nathanhelp> betapi: name one problem. how is it broken?
<CountryTrouserTr> hateball: the one I have now sux
<CountryTrouserTr> System Information for chad-desktop: CPU: AuthenticAMD
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, hold on a sec... let me see which packages you need to install mp3 support
<dashyn4ik> what is your name,leon
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<betapi> nathanhelp: the whole screen is weird
<stan> Ezro, people typically use the 'server' build because the machine is 'headless' and they maamnge it over ssh.
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: thanks
<soreau> ! ask | kyle|huttger
<ubottu> kyle|huttger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: i think 8.04
<nathanhelp> betapi: define weird. what does it look like?
<stan> Ezro, if you want a servert w/ GUI, use the desktop build.  its nearly identical.
<leon> dashyn4ik, why ask these?
<hateball> CountryTrouserTr⚘ cant say I do, I dont use any scripts like that :)
<betapi> nathanhelp: like the LCD is broken, except its not
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, run `cat /etc/ubuntu-release`
<Ezro> Ah, I see.
<dashyn4ik> i wanted know
<Thrashbarg> anyway, I've got a serious problem with Ubuntu and /home mounted as an NFS client... firefox, evolution and just about everything else crashes or doesn't work properly
<Ezro> Now is it true that desktop only goes up to 800x600 resolution?
<Ezro> Beceause that's what my bro is telling me right now.
<nathanhelp> betapi: please explain what yo umean. We cant see what you see.
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: No, limted by hardware
<CountryTrouserTr> hateball: :(
<leon> dashyn4ik,  i am leon , you call me leon , and you ask me name.
<tritium> Ezro: no
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: Either your brother has a bdd config or a horrible video card. probably the former
<Templar_Xion> bad*
<m1chael> cheap way to fix something == do it yourself
<Ezro> Ah
<m1chael> :)
<joot> nathanhelp, I think you are being had..............................
<sfer21> betapi: better not waste your time and go buy a new copy of ubuntu
<CountryTrouserTr> Anyone know of a script that shows network such as upload/download speeds in irc?????
<dashyn4ik> how old are you
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: why should i do that? i'm currently running windows now.
<leon> .......34
<nathanhelp> joot: lets see where it goes then :)
<CountryTrouserTr> old
<dashyn4ik> old really
<CountryTrouserTr> young
<joot> nathanhelp, hmmn    OK
<tritium> betapi: if you need actual support, state the problem, and you can spare us the "cost" discussion
<dashyn4ik> ))))
<CountryTrouserTr> I'm 9
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, that'd tell you for sure what version you have
<leon> yes, i am old , i am a java dev. NOT linux man
<dashyn4ik> where are you from
<leon> i from china
<dashyn4ik> col
<dashyn4ik> ol
<dashyn4ik> cool
<betapi> nathanhelp: it looks like there are cracks everwhere, one crack is going about 45 degrees northwest, approaching from the south.  it is comprised of primary pigments, mostly red and blue, but with hints of green.  as it meshes cerebrally with the other lines of despair, it creates a sullen mood of winter, intersecting with a green-purple segment.  this whole artifact continues across the...
<BilatNimo> ZupZupper: ok, i have a version of 8.04
<betapi> ...monitor until it is halted by a context menu.  while the menu is responsive, i am unable to view the contents inside.
<leon> our group have many guys use ubuntu to dev java .
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: ni hao ma!
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, ok
<leon> !!!!
<stan> leon, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<stan> !offtopic
<nathanhelp> joot: if hes really serious about it being broken hes in the right place. if he isnt actually wanting help ill know to ignore him from now, untill he is serious.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joot> nathanhelp, told you
<dashyn4ik> i from ukraine)))))
<Flannel> dashyn4ik: Please keep non-support related chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: wo shi mei guo bi ren
<leon> CntryTrousrTrout,  ?  bi?
<nathanhelp> betapi: so how is it broken? is it your screen itself?
<jshriver> Anyone know of a media center for Linux that's not MythTV?
<dashyn4ik> do you know this country
<stan> jshriver, xbmc?
<betapi> nathanhelp: no, it is fine when i turn it off.
<Templar_Xion> nathanhelp: betapi is a troll, best to ignore imo.
<kyle|huttger> does anyone know how to do ndiswrapper -mi or -ma?
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: forgot the pinyin for that word haha its been years since I spoke chinese
<jshriver> hrm will check that out ty
<Ezro> Last question from me before I go: Is Ubuntu straight forward with driver updates and all networking, or do I need to know some linux?
<joot> Every one   I truly think    betapi is a time wasting troll with big boots
<Meshezabeel> I've been having trouble with firefox freezing up for about a second or two every so often, when it freezes up I can't scroll or anything, but after the second or two freezeup, then anything I tried to do such as scrolling, or clicking, is suddenly performed, anyone else having these problems?
<leon> CntryTrousrTrout,  your Pinyin is very bad!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I cannot get any ati drivers installed to save me, i've tried lots of stuff, but im also pretty new to ubuntu, Anyone can help me with this?
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: Ubuntu has great hardware recognition.
<philsf> is there any GUI way to setup a bluetooth headphone/headset in Ubuntu?
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: mm not really, you just don't know it
<notplus_M> I just installed Xubuntu 8.10 on my PS3 but I can't seem to get wireless to work... it's not showing my wireless network in the networks list, and when I put in the ESSID and key manually it fails to connect
<Templar_Xion> Ezro: Get a livecd and try it out.
<notplus_M> I am using WEP by the way
<Ezro> Ah cool, thanks for the help guys. I am downloading it now, so hopefully I will have it on my computer in a few hours.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: If you use a live cd, you're drivers should work without any configuration at all
<jim_p> philsf, do you see the bluetooth icon in the tray?
<nathanhelp> betapi: do you have a serious question?
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: Do other networks showup?
<tritium> nathanhelp: I've quited the troll
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: nope
<notplus_M> none do
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i installed off a live CD.
<dashyn4ik> äóùòþþþþþþþþ
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: im an american so it's not my native language..
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: and usually I can see a few other networks from my house
<leon> CntryTrousrTrout,  i think you shuold be more gentle!
<dashyn4ik> leon
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: when I do ifconfig wlan0 does show up too
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: what do you get from typing 'ifconfig' in the terminal?
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: but I haven't seen you speak pinyin yet?
<kyle|huttger> does anyone know how to do ndiswrapper -mi or -ma? because it says i dont have write access
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: preempted :)
<dashyn4ik> tell me abount your country
<jim_p> does anyone have a nice and clean xorg.conf for nvidia from ubuntu 8.10 that he wants to show me?
<tritium> CntryTrousrTrout: English language channel here
<nathanhelp> tritium: ok thanks
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: :) ifconfig wlan0 does or does not show up? :)
<Thrashbarg> I've got a serious problem with Ubuntu and /home mounted as an NFS client... firefox, evolution and just about everything else crashes or doesn't work properly.
<Ezro> Well, I will see you guys later, thanks for the help :)
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: Just making sure.
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: it DOES show up
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: So your graphics drivers were already working. Now that you've used envy and it failed, you have little chance of recovery without reinstalling Intrepid
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: Interesting...
<CntryTrousrTrout> tritium: uhhh duhhhh
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: yeah, I know, it's weird...
<jshriver> I like GeeXbox, but it's a full live CD system. Wish it ran as a solo app.
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: I had the same problems in the installer, it wouldn't connect
<leon> CntryTrousrTrout,   it is a english channel , if you want to pratice chinese you can contact me, but not here
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, My gfx drivers were vesa before.
<kyle|huttger> anyone?
<tritium> CntryTrousrTrout: so don't try to practice Chinese
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: I'm not practicing lol, I already know it
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: just for fun, cna you burn regular ubuntu 8.10 and load it up as a livecd to see if the drivers work?
<nomaden_> how to install gnomenu theme?
<CntryTrousrTrout> tritium: rofl chill out
<kyle|huttger> does anyone know how to do ndiswrapper -mi or -ma?because it says i do not have write access
<intrigued98> anyone know which command I would use to start a .avi file from the shell using vlc or mplayer?
<Thrashbarg> kyle|huttger: sudo?
<CntryTrousrTrout> tritium: if you wanna be so helpful help me on my script.. that seems to be the only thing u have commented on
<Flannel> CntryTrousrTrout: Please follow the respect the channel rules
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: can you give me a link for it?  Not sure which one to burn
<kyle|huttger> no
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: www.ubuntu.com
<CntryTrousrTrout> flannel: mmm far as I know I have
<notplus_M> Templar_Xion: yeah, but, don't I Need like... a powerpc one?
<nick__> intrigued98, does vlc video.avi not work?
<dashyn4ik> i practice english,i know this langiage very bad
<Meshezabeel> oh oh, I think we have a troll here
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: Not sure. I don't know PS3 honestly.
<notplus_M> oh
<notplus_M> =/
<Meshezabeel> nope, never mind, it is only an ogre
<kyle|huttger> i just type in ndswrapper -mi/-ma and it says i dont have write acces
<leon> dashyn4ik,   you can private msg to me , but not here dicuss my country
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, ok there's a list of packages for you
<nick__> kyle|huttger, try sudo ndiswrapper -mi
<sinbox> intrigued98, type vlc -help in a terminal
<intrigued98> nick_ the .avi opens and then closes right away. Same thing with Totem, Mplayer or VLC
<kyle|huttger> ok
<nick__> kyle|huttger, or ma
<kyle|huttger> alright
<dashyn4ik> send YOuprivate msg to me,please
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M: download the Alternative PowerPC + PS3 iso
<nomaden_> how to install gnomenu theme?
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Maybe, it did not have the open driver installed: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<leon> CntryTrousrTrout,  pls obey rules of channel!
<Templar_Xion> notplus_M:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc+ps3.iso
<ZupZupper> BilatNimo, http://www.harecoded.com/how-to-play-mp3-with-ubuntu-96313 this page details the steps to take
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: what are u talking about
<CntryTrousrTrout> I never said anything in channel
<sinbox> IntrepidOne, what about other avi files, same or they work?
<ZupZupper> download all the packages they list manually and install them and mp3 support should work
<tritium> CntryTrousrTrout: you were rude to me
<jim_p> does anyone have a nice and clean xorg.conf for nvidia from ubuntu 8.10 that he wants to show me?
<kyle|huttger> nick__, thanks that worked
<CntryTrousrTrout> huh
<CntryTrousrTrout> tritium: I was?
<CntryTrousrTrout> are ya'll like 5 years old or something? Everyone so moody here and emotional
<dashyn4ik> please,tell with me
<CntryTrousrTrout> tritium: I was never rude to u
<nick__> enlightenment is taking FOREVER to install...
<leon> DO ASK ME AGE AND WHERE FROM AND ANYTHING NOT ABOUT UBUNUT!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, Synaptic says that is installed.
<tritium> CntryTrousrTrout: drop it now
<leon> DO not  ASK ME AGE AND WHERE FROM AND ANYTHING NOT ABOUT UBUNUT!
<CntryTrousrTrout> lol
<Flannel> leon: Please stop.
<soreau> We got a real ubunut folks
<CntryTrousrTrout> leon: yes plz stop
<nathanhelp> This is a question not specifically about Blender but more about the alongside things in Ubuntu... If I get Blender, should I also get python as well or is it already installed in ubuntu? (fresh install of 8.10)
<dashyn4ik> you wanted know my age?
<Flannel> nathanhelp: `sudo apt-get install blender` and you'll have blender, it'll drag in whatever dependencies it needs
<joot> nathanhelp, amost sure that python come with ubuntu
<nathanhelp> and where can i find a list of things that have been installed?
<nick__> nathanhelp, use sudo aptitude install <package> as it will check dependencies such as python
<nick__> Flannel,  you beat me to it, lol
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Well without seeing an x log where it's attempting to use the radeon driver, I don't know what could be wrong
<Flannel> nathanhelp: If you use synaptic package manager, it'll show you what you have and what you don't, etc.
<Flannel> !synaptic | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nathanhelp> thanks Flannel, nick_, joot
<sinbox> don't apt-get and aptitude bring in the recommends as well now?
<nick__> nathanhelp, either synaptic package manager, or aptitude
<joot> nathanhelp, synaptic or add remove programs gui
<nick__> sinbox, yeah they do
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, You said theres no xorg.conf in 8.10, Is there a config file somewhere else?
<raylu> or dpkg D
<dashyn4ik> âû âñå òóïûå èäèîòû
<Rakko> Is it possible to update from Hardy to Intrepid using the Intrepid CD (regular, not alternate)?
<Flannel> Rakko: Not upgrade, no.
<tritium> CoUrPsE|DeAd, soreau: there is an xorg.conf in 8.10, albeit a minimal one
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You can have an xorg.conf file, you need one for fglrx
<tritium> dashyn4ik: stop that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh right, i get ya.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: But without one, it should attempt to use the open driver
<dashyn4ik> why
<CntryTrousrTrout> dashyn4ik: follow channel rulesssss
<CntryTrousrTrout> its annoying
<CntryTrousrTrout> thats why
<Rakko> Flannel: Ok. I thought I could just add the CD as cdrom: in sources.list, but it just went ahead and downloaded everything instead, so I wondered why.
<dashyn4ik> tell with me
<Flannel> Rakko: right, you need the alternate CD to be able to upgrade.
<joot> Maybe ops should shoot first and ask questions later.....
<nick__> Enlightenment better be worth it, I've been sitting here while it compiles for half an hour... :'(
<ZupZupper> Rakko, did you run apt-get update?
<ZupZupper> after install
<Rakko> Yes
<dashyn4ik> i from Ukraine   very interesting,how you live
<Thrashbarg> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you can generate a basic xorg.conf file by hitting ctrl+alt+F1, logging in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo X -configure, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. You'll have an xorg.conf.new file in your home directory
<nathanhelp> Ah I see... "Installed apps only"
<Flannel> dashyn4ik: This is a support channel, please take chat elsewhere (#ubuntu-offtopic is a good place)
<raylu> Thrashbarg: it should be in /root, actually
<Thrashbarg> raylu: sudo doesn't change the directory
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thrashbarg, okies, i'll try.
<apt-get> Q) new to IRC, how do I find what the rules are here?
<raylu> Thrashbarg: what directory?
<ZupZupper> Rakko, I think what happens is after you update the dpkg repos are looking for the newer versions only available on the repos, not the cd
<dashyn4ik> are  you fools?
<Thrashbarg> raylu: the one you're currently in, usually your home directory when you log in
<Rakko> we are DEVO
<nathanhelp> how do I add repositories, and how do i find them?
<qb|away> apt-get, rules? just don't spam, don't flood, don't use many clones and you are pretty safe.
<leon> dashyn4ik,  you can send private msg to me. do ask here.  i am learning  linux basic knwlege here.
<raylu> Thrashbarg: X -configure will create it in your home dir, though
<raylu> Thrashbarg: and for root, that's /root
<Thrashbarg> raylu: sudo doesn't log you in as root though
<dashyn4ik> i cant send msg,lron!!!!!!!!!!!
<roma> hi
<raylu> Thrashbarg: it doesn't, but it uses root's environment
<Flannel> nathanhelp: You generally don't need to add additional repositories
<roma> spanish people here?
<qb|away> no, im from mexico
<Thrashbarg> raylu: my experience has been that it just elevates your privelages, but keeps everything else the same
<joot> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dashyn4ik> roma hi
<mandrig> !es
<qb|away> roma, there is a #ubuntu-es
<apt-get> gb, thanks I think I can follow those rules
<Thrashbarg> raylu: anyway, we shall see
<Fedora_> O HAI GUISE
<roma> hola
<nathanhelp> Flannel: I know the general idea of repositories, but arent there repos for certain apps that you can only get those apps if you use the repos? or have i misunderstood something?
<qb|away> great apt-get :) anyway i think there is a MOTD which has the rules if you need them... try /motd (I think)... if not... join the main lobby for this server, maybe #freenode
<roma> se puede hablar en espanol o no?
<qb|away> roma: no
<qb|away> roma: usa el canal de #ubuntu-es para español
<roma> que mal pedo
<qb|away> hahaha ya se
<mandrig> !es | roma
<ubottu> roma: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<qb|away> I already told him ma
<qb|away> mandrig
<raylu> Thrashbarg: oops, i had it backwards. sudo uses the current user's environment. i still remember xorg -configure generating a conf file in /root, though
<roma> chill
<fale> why webmin is not packaged for ubuntu?
<Rakko> Flannel: I've upgraded all the packages that had updates, but lsb_release still says Hardy
<raylu> !webmin | fale
<ubottu> fale: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<roma> this is not friendly
<raylu> Rakko: how did you upgrade?
<Flannel> nathanhelp: Depends on what you're looking for.  The repositories have a good deal of things, most, if not all, of what you'll need.  If you need specifics, you can find them, but there aren't many more large repositories of stuff you'll need.
<fale> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Flannel> !upgrade | Rakko
<ubottu> Rakko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rakko> thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies.
<Flannel> Rakko: That link will walk you through the upgrade process.  You'll have to do it from the internet if you don't have an alternate CD
<nathanhelp> Rakko: , Flannel: I thought you had to iinstall new when going from hardy to ibex.
<fale> thankyou raylu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Got a log file that contains errors now relivlent to the radeon driver.
<Flannel> nathanhelp: Nope, you can upgrade Ubuntu versions no problem
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f3569340f
<raylu> apt-get: /topic
<bad-wire> !rules > apt-get
<ubottu> apt-get, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> That is my Xorg.0.log.old file which is trying to use radeon driver.
<nathanhelp> Flannel: Oh ok. mustve been my inexperience before. I have a installation prob with 5.4 to 6.3.
<nathanhelp> *had
<apt-get> raylu, very good. got it
<Thrashbarg> raylu: just tried it then on another box, it saved to /home, not /root
<Rakko> Flannel: I'd already read this page. Does it make a difference that I upgraded with Upgrade Manager instead of Synaptic?
<Flannel> nathanhelp: You would've have to go from 5.04 to 5.10, and then from 5.10 to 6.06, you can't skip versions (except LTS to LTS)
<raylu> Thrashbarg: hm, ok
<Flannel> Rakko: No, update-manager is the suggested method
<trend> hello
<joot> nathanhelp, I think we all did to some degree
<smokeymirror> this is smokey back again
<smokeymirror> i was able to mount this iso and it loads in vlc
<smokeymirror> but it wont play past the menu
<smokeymirror> it just crashes and repeats the menu
<smokeymirror> any help?
<Rakko> Flannel: Oh... "click on the "Updates" tab and change "Show new distribution release" to "Normal releases"" -- I don't think I did that
<nathanhelp> Flannel: That'll be it then. Re: repos, I cant think of the example now, but I did need to add a repo before (5.04) and couldnt get it to work. So, basically I neednt worry about it until (if ever) that example comes up again on "how to add repos"?
<trend> i get this in in dmesg: [   47.128172] 3w-xxxx: scsi0: AEN: WARNING: ATA UDMA downgrade: Port #0. for my 3ware raid card.. is that normal?
<jim_p> does anyone have a nice and clean xorg.conf for nvidia from ubuntu 8.10 that he wants to show me?
<Flannel> nathanhelp: Right.  And its actually pretty straight forward
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I cant get ati drivers to install, here is my Xorg.0.log file that contains my errors, any ideas on how to fix anyone? http://pastebin.com/f3569340f
<thechris> smokeymirror: run vlc from a  console to see what error message appears, then google that error or, if short, paste here. or paste into a pastebin
<trend> or does it have to do with anything a degraded hd? i really don't think so.. but just double checking
<raylu> smokeymirror: is the iso a vcd/dvd?
<Rakko> I have to admit it's counter-intuitive that you have to change release and repository info in Synaptic, but then use Update Manager to actually update
<soreau> jim_p: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61#xorg.conf
<Flannel> Rakko: You don't manually change that stuff.
<Flannel> Rakko: the only setting you have to change is the non-LTS releases in software sources.  Or wait for 10.04 to roll around.
<Rakko> yeah
<raylu> Rakko: it makes sense if you don't use the gui tools
<Rakko> 10.04 is the next LTS?
<jim_p> soreau, is this for xorg 1.5?
<Flannel> Rakko: Scheduled to be, yeah
<Rakko> oh, like vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<soreau> jim_p: xorg 1.5 doesn't need an xorg.conf :)
<J-a-k-e> hi, does anyone know what the sound quality if like with a creative x-fi xtreme gamer running alsa?
<Rakko> what is special about the decimal .04 in Ubuntu?
<fahrenheit> month
<smokeymirror> i made a copy of my dvd last night
<fahrenheit> it was released
<Flannel> Rakko: You don't need to edit your sources at all to ugprade, update-managert does it for you.
<soreau> jim_p: It will only work if you have nvidia drivers installed correctly
<jim_p> soreau, i know, but it does not work properly for my friends nvidia
<Flannel> Rakko: they're YY.MM (Year.Month)
<Rakko> Flannel: oh, I know... I'm thinking for more technical things.
<Rakko> Oh!
<Thrashbarg> jim_p: I said this not long ago, you weren't here... you can generate a basic xorg.conf file by hitting ctrl+alt+F1, logging in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo X -configure, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. You'll have an xorg.conf.new file in your home directory
<Rakko> April 2010
<jim_p> soreau, he does have nvidia proprietary drivers installed
<Rakko> So is Intrepid sort of an "unstable"?
<nathanhelp> I've just installed the restricted ubuntu for mp3/dvd/etc... but youtube still doesnt come up. is there another step? or restart? that i have to do?
<soreau> jim_p: Then he only needs to set the Driver line in the Device section to "nvidia"
<nathanhelp> * youtube movies still dont play. it say I have javascript turned off or an old version.
<jim_p> Thrashbarg, yea but will this work on xorg 1.5? i know that techique
<raylu> nathanhelp: restart firefox
<nathanhelp> aheh. righto. see yo usoon
<Flannel> Rakko: No, there's just two upgrade cycles.  Wehther you want to upgrade every few years, or every few months.
<raylu> Rakko: it's some degree of unstable. for most desktop users, it should be fine
<jim_p> soreau, well his xorg.conf is ... tiny and it even lacks THAT option. thats why i suggested a proper full xorg.conf
<Rakko> Ok.
<soreau> xorg.conf options depend on the hardware being used, not the version of x
<Flannel> Rakko: obviously though, older, more mature software is more stable.
<J-a-k-e> join /#alsa
<J-a-k-e> ops
<Rakko> Also, does anyone know of an Intrepid package for Murrine that looks like the Hardy version instead of the Intrepid version? (In Intrepid the menu arrows are too big)
<ackbahr> Hi! In a script, I'd like to mv a file and rename it according to the result of another command (tail). How do I do this?
<Rakko> Flannel: I went to Intrepid because Hardy kept dropping me into busybox when I tried to boot
<soreau> jim_p: Just look at the Driver line in the Device section of the link I gave you, and add that line as it is there
<Flannel> ackbahr: is the output of tail just the filename you want?
<thechris> ackbahr: use backticks around the command.  eg, mv `echo file1.txt` file2.txt
<jim_p> soreau, thanks
<Flannel> ackbahr: it outputs "foo.txt" or whatnot?
<yury> я неврубаю о чем речь
<Flannel> !ru | yury
<ubottu> yury: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thechris> ackbahr: you may also be interested in things like xargs, for, and awk.
<yury> сдесь кто нибудь по русски базланит
<ackbahr> Flannel : No, it outputs something I'd like to prefiy to the original filename
<Flannel> yury: /join #ubuntu-ru
<soreau> Damn Flannel, how do you know what language it is? :)
<Rakko> English
<Flannel> ackbahr: You can use backticks to run another command and insert it into that command.  So, like, mv file1 `tail whatever`-file1
<Rakko> wakka wakka
<yury> непонимаю я не хера
<Rakko> awakkatare
<Flannel> yury: English only in this channel please.
<AnarkiNet> Hi, is it possible to "burn" the Ubuntu CD image to a USB flash drive? i can't find any of my DVD-R's at the moment
<ackbahr> thechris So in my case mv default.tga 'tail -c 20 nohup.out'-default-00001.tga ?
<Rakko> watch your mouth
<Rakko> AnarkiNet: google "liveusb"
<thechris> maybe.  i never specifically tried
<Flannel> !install | AnarkiNet
<ubottu> AnarkiNet: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> ackbahr: The first link there has a few methods, and also the last one apparently.
<raylu> AnarkiNet: unetbootin
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> #drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0 #  drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)#drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) #drmOpenDevice: Open failed
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Any susgestions?
<ackbahr> Flannel And is there a way to ask it to reuse the original filename (with tilda or something of this kind)?
<yury> идите в жопу
<raylu> ackbahr: how do you get the original name?
<mandrig> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AnarkiNet> Rakko, no, i don't want to install *to* a USB drive, i want to put the installation media on a USB drive and install *from* it
<Rakko> oh, sorry
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Add this section: http://pastebin.com/m5aced730
<AnarkiNet> sorry, i wasn't very specific the first time
<ice_cream> lol yury
<ackbahr> raylu It already exists
<raylu> ackbahr: ...? i think it'd help if you show us what you have written
<mandrig> what window managers is everyone using?
<AnarkiNet> hmm i'm running windows at the moment so whatever program i need will be for windows... maybe i joined the wrong channel heh
<mandrig> er are*
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, and reboot again?
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Just restart X
<tavish> mandrig: gnome
<Flannel> AnarkiNet: the first link of that factoid (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation) gives you a few ways to install without burning a CD
<mandrig> AnarkiNet, are you wanting to dual boot?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, brb.
<ackbahr> raylu Well, actually I don't really need to automate it so much, I can do without this last detail.... Thanks anyway!
<raylu> tavish: gnome isn't technically a window manager
<tavish> mandrig: sorry gtk+
<mandrig> tavish, lol, its cool
<AnarkiNet> i'm going to install ubuntu on my sister's PC which i'm repairing at the moment
<nathanhelp> ok good. my videos are working now. however my sound is very quiet.
<raylu> tavish: nor is gtk+ P
<tavish> raylu: i guess i am a noob then :(
<raylu> tavish: metacity is, though
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Added, restarted, did glxinfo
<mandrig> AnarkiNet, so, her computer will only have ubuntu? if you wanted to leave windows on there (ew, but possible) you could use wubi
<Rakko> I'm using xfwm
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Unable to read from: glxinfo
<Rakko> or whatever xubuntu's is called
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> whoops.
<RobotCow> how can i get more emblems for folder icons?
<Flannel> Rakko: XFCE
<mandrig> Rakko, thats right,
<ackbahr> Any if I run two nohup commands one after the other from the same directory, both will add to the same nohup.out ?
<Rakko> I love it
<mandrig> I'm just trying to get Enlightenment to work...
<bad-wire> if I install a package with apt-get and it installs dependencies, will they also get remnoved if I do apt-get uninstall?
<fahrenheit> bad-wire : I dont think so, use apt-get autoremove
<raylu> bad-wire: with aptitude, they will
<bad-wire> ok thanks fahrenheit
<raylu> bad-wire: as long as you leave the dependencies marked as automatically installed
<bad-wire> k raylu I'll try aptitude and see what the cat drags in
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, my result of glxinfo is http://pastebin.com/m79a57531
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: That indicates you have fglrx installed faultily. What does x log say?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and the .old one thats using the radeon driver is:
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f9229791
<speedhunt3r> hi, I want to change my splash screen and I am using the startupmanager, after selecting the theme I want It performs post-configuration tasks, it asks me what to do with the grub menu, keep the local one install or install package manager's one etc. Which one should I select so that the splash screen works correctly?
<leon> "create a USB startup disk' does not support   a usb hard disk ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f5241fad3
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Every x log you have shows x has reverted to the vesa driver
<ackbahr> Thanks everyone, so long!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm.
<nomaden_> i can't copy folder from home to usr/share/gnomenu/menu  can help me?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, hang a sec.
<mandrig> is anyone using enlightenment?
<bj_> hi, i am trying to use my samsung tv with vga to my laptop, i plugged it in, and its just black, what am i missing?
<leon> "create a USB startup disk' does not support   a usb hard disk ? anyone have idea?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://pastebin.com/f3569340f thats my radeon xorg log file.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Yes, that would be it. Does /dev/dri/card0 even exist?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How can i see?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> /dev/dri is empty
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ls -l /dev/dri/card0
<raylu> speedhunt3r: the "package maintainers version" is just the reconfigured one
<soreau> Then that's bad
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ruh roh, :(
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I have no idea what else could be wrong.
<elninja> z
<speedhunt3r> raylu, so if i should select that one right?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Okies, thanks for your help.
<raylu> speedhunt3r: yes
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: But that device node file should exist. I suspect envy has your system fubar so far as graphics driver is concerned
<kovacs> hy
<leon> "create a USB startup disk' does not support   a usb hard disk ? anyone have idea?
<Rakko> leon: what do you mean?
<raylu> bj_: restart X
<tavish> mandrig: i am trying to compile e16, i dont have this package imlib2. it is not found either
<bj_> raylu - whats X?
<raylu> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> that was somewhat lacking
<mandrig> bj_, or <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<leon> Rakko, do you know "Create a USB startup disk" function?
<Rakko> not really, sorry
<raylu> what he said
<mandrig> tavish, sudo apt-get install imlib2-config
<Rakko> !install | leon
<ubottu> leon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nathanhelp> I've installed Lidvdread3 and css to play dvd, but totem gives me this error. "Could not read from resource."
<MellowDude> bye u all and have a get night im off to bed
<kovacs> this I know it that not here owes but segiteni would not be top notch how the alapoktol is needed program irni? would be important!
<leon> ubottu,  i don't want use livecd. i want to create a startup disk to usb disk.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathanhelp> how can i get my ubuntu to play dvds? I've read the wiki, and followed the steps but now i dont know what to do. Would VLC work?
<thebigham> how do you change NetworkManager Applet password?
<thebigham> it ask me to enter that password everytime i login, and i set a really long password
<soreau> lol
<thebigham> +9
<thebigham> =(
<comradekingu> applications>Accessories>passwords and encryption keys
<comradekingu> Or unlock permanently instead of session based
<Org-Mode> if you're gonna use really long passwords you should get keepassx
<raylu> !hu | kovacs
<ubottu> kovacs: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<mr_polite> is there a way to install the Darkroom theme in 8.04
<Rakko> leon: look at the pages ubottu told you about. they should say something about using a usb disk
<DaveEngland> i would like to know.. why my emerald themes dont get applyed? i installed emerald theme manager... :S
<trend> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<leon> Rakko, i am reading these.
<CaMason> Anyone have any experience of using tmpfs? Its suggested I use tmpfs for /var/log/ on my Asus netbook, but apps complain if sub-folders don't exist (namely apache2 and apt). Adding lines to fstab with those subfolders doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<raylu> CaMason: you're hosting an apache server on an asus notebook...
<raylu> CaMason: and you want the logs to be temporary
<raylu> CaMason: ...?
<CaMason> raylu: yes, it's just a dev server
<DaveEngland> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<DaveEngland> :S
<BilatNimo> !patience BilatNim
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> CaMason: you should try lighttpd
<jtaji> CaMason: perhaps put the necessary mkdir commands (mkdir /var/log/apache2, etc..) in /etc/rc.local
<BilatNimo> !patience BilatNimo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BilatNimo> :)
<BilatNimo> bye
<Rakko> !install | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CaMason> jtaji: that sounds promising. I'm still semi new to linux and its scripting mechanism. Is /etc/rc.local a set of boot-time scripts?
<raylu> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Rakko> night
<raylu> sigh.
<raylu> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CaMason> aha, very succinct. Thanks
<oj_> hi, i'm trying to load a splash image, but there's this error that comes up "usplash : no image found for res and screen init failed" I used startupmanager to install the .so files and although during boot the resolution changes the splash screen doesn't load, how can i fix this?
<RobotCow> anybody else? how can i get more emblems for folder icons?
<jtaji> CaMason: it's the last bit to be run during boot up, so actually might not work because the services which are complaining will start up earlier
<CaMason> jtaji: good point
<raylu> jtaji: no, rc starts up the services too
<jtaji> right but rc.local is after the init scripts run
<raylu> jtaji: right, so don't use rc.local, make your own init script D
<raylu> and something is wrong with my :/; key
<CaMason> so ideally, I need a script to run after fstab and before the services start
<gaelfx1> is there a trick to getting SCIM to work for 32-bit apps on a 64-bit system?
<jtaji> CaMason: ideally you want to do this right after you enable tmpfs, so an init script as raylu mentioned in /etc/rcS.d appropriately named to come right after tmpfs
<kovacs> ubuttu ott nem ir senki
<chalcedony>  have ubuntu 8.4 and pulseaudio .. can i be on skype and play mplayer at the same time?
<gaelfx1> chalcedony: you won't hear Skype, but yes there is a way
<jtaji> CaMason: indeed
<gaelfx1> chalcedony: if you have the static-oss version of Skype installed
<chalcedony> gaelfx1: how acn i tell?
<Lokin> I can't get video player working....
<gaelfx1> chalcedony: if you don't know, then you don't have that version installed
<CaMason> all of these scripts are symlinks to files within init.d, and start Sxx
<gaelfx1> chalcedony: you won't be able to make or receive calls with mplayer running though, so I'm not sure if that's what you wanted
<nathanhelp> sigh. I guess <s>people</> corporations have figured out how to encrypt dvds even further. Even VLC wont run my dvd.
<chalcedony> gaelfx1: what i wanted was alsa .. but someone helped me get sound working and now it's pulseaudio
<gaelfx1> chalcedony: then you'll just have to try and see if it works because I don't know what this person had you do to your system
<Lokin> anyone?
<gaelfx1> how can I get SCIM on a 64-bit system to work with a 32-bit app I
<chuxxsss> Hi, anyone set up a dhcp using ubuntu for a wireless network?  As I what to connect to my Wii :)
<DaveEngland> i would like to know.. why my emerald themes dont get applyed? i installed emerald theme manager... :S
<raylu> CaMason: and they're configured witih update-rc.d
<cwillu> I installed ubuntu 64-bit on my buddies new machine, and now my own machine feels slow and underpowered :(
<soreau> DaveEngland: Are you using emerald as your decorator and have compiz effects working?
<CaMason> raylu: ah ok *looks that up*
<DaveEngland> soreau,  yes i have! Compiz is running great!
<raylu> CaMason: i believe you just create your script next to the existing ones and update-rc.d will symlink them the way you tell it to
<soreau> DaveEngland: Try Alt+F2 > 'emerald --replace'
<noswears> another noob question - what are the benefits of running 64-bit ubuntu?
<CaMason> raylu: ok, I'm going to have a bit of a read-up
<raylu> CaMason: not really. update-rc.d --help
<mandrig> ... hungry
<mandrig> !food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<chuxxsss> I know the feeling raylu  I had to turn on my old machine just be 4 and it was slow
<raylu> chuxxsss: what?
<nomaden_> how to setting gnomenu theme?i have installed but how to set?
<chalcedony> mplayer is totally not hearable .. what's wrong?
<chalcedony> gaelfx1 i hung up on skype but now mplayer is still not hearable
<chuxxsss> Was running my old Athlon 32 bit it was slow now back on faster 64 bit computer :) raylu
<smokeymirror> hey guys
<smokeymirror> i have a wine problem
<cryptnix> so stop drinking it?
<cryptnix> ;P
<smokeymirror> i uninsalled it but the wine folder wont go away from my app list
<ice_cream> white wine with fish
<soreau> smokeymirror: Remove it with Sys>Prefs>Main Menu
<jim_p> smokeymirror, use alacarte to make it disappear
<xorlim> smokeymirror: my wine is in the app list too, in the menu, even though I removed it.
<smokeymirror> mmh
<smokeymirror> ok i got it removed
<xorlim> smokeymirror: how do I get it removed?
<ElemonGW> one of the worst ways of connecting to the internet is through a usb modem, right? which is the best?
<jim_p> ElemonGW, ethernet and a router
<soreau> ElemonGW: The most reliable is a hard wired ethernet connection
<nathanhelp> My PAL (my region) legit dvd doesnt work in totem or in VLC. both programs cant read block 0. I've already read and installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras, and installed libdvdread3 and css-sh. what else can I do to make this dvd run?
<jim_p> ElemonGW, and serial port connection if you are having a dial up modem
<smokeymirror> system > pref  > main menu
<jim_p> nathanhelp, install libdvdcss2 as well
<smokeymirror> xorlim go to sys > pref > main menu and deselect it
<smokeymirror> but that was only part of my problem
<\\`oot> Hi - how can I make my printer available to Windows-based workstations on the network (to everyone)?
<smokeymirror> i was trying to reinstall wine
<smokeymirror> but everytime i do, the same old files are there
<nathanhelp> jim_p: how do I do that? it's not available for installation via synaptic.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> how do i check what graphic drivers i have installed?
<mandrig> \\`oot, cups?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> does gfxinfo tell me?
<Flannel> smokeymirror: Which old files?
<jim_p> nathanhelp, do you have the medibuntu repo?
<\\`oot> cups?
<sloopy> \\`oot, samba?
<nathanhelp> jim_p: probably not.
<\\`oot> so what you guys are saying is... probably not an "Easy" way
<\\`oot> huh?
<smokeymirror> like the programs that were installed before
<jim_p> nathanhelp, then use the medibuntu repo
<smokeymirror> i deleted the .wine folder in my home directory and nothing
<jim_p> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nathanhelp> jim_p: thanks
<smokeymirror> anyone
<jim_p> smokeymirror, did you use alacarte to delete the folder?
<smokeymirror> i dont know what alacarte is
<smokeymirror> i went to symatic and clicked on mark for  complete removal
<smokeymirror> and then i went to my home folder and show hidden
<jim_p> open a terminal or alt+f2 and type                    alacarte
<uskill> any ideas why an init.d script won't shfsmount correctly? like, the command just doesnt execute?
<CaMason> I created a script that has mkdir /var/log/apache2 and use update-rc, but it seems to have not worked after booting. Is this because the script isn't running as root?
<jim_p> soreau, are you still there? can you give me the nvidia url again? i closed the tab! please please please
<philsf> jim_p: sorry I never got back to you. you asked me if I have a bluetooth icon, I do
<raylu> jim_p: ctrl+shift+t
<raylu> jim_p: (in firefox)
<accau> ctrl+alt+backspace ^_^
<jim_p> philsf, double clicking it it will get you the bluetooth options and the like
<jim_p> raylu, ok i closed firefox entirely! dont bash me
<raylu> jim_p: it should still be there
<jim_p> yey i got it in history
<accau> go all on winxp (:
<phytopius> ok
<accau> or mac )
<soreau> jim_p: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_2007.0_on_a_ThinkPad_R61#xorg.conf
<jim_p> soreau, thanks
<smokeymirror> thank you guys for the alacarte stuff
<accau> yep, gentoo very funny distr
<smokeymirror> now if you guys want a real challenge and a few hours can you help me get my wireless up
<philsf> jim_p: if you mean the preferences, there's only a remove button in the services tab, audio section
<jim_p> smokeymirror, did you find it??
<smokeymirror> yea
<patb> anyone up?
<smokeymirror> the wireless card is a 5100 its on a hp dv5 and it has a touch button
<smokeymirror> the card is recognized but it just wont work for nothing
<pawan1> hi
<patb> is ubuntu tweak for gnome desktop bad? just wondering if it could compromise security
<pawan1> how to install winhiip in ubuntu
<pawan1> !winhiip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winhiip
<jim_p> philsf, then i cant help more. all i can say is to check if the bluetooth on the pc scans the headset with              hcitool scan
<jim_p> smokeymirror, does it scan networks around it?
<smokeymirror> when i scan it says no results
<smokeymirror> but when i use my friends psp it shows like 4 different wireless access points
<patb> you tryig to get a bluetooth headset in ubuntu
<jim_p> smokeymirror, lspci | grep Wireless
<patb> did it awjile back with a bluesoleil dongle
<smokeymirror> it returns nothing
<bora> hi all Iam using ubuntu  and I ve a some small problems
<smokeymirror> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<jim_p> smokeymirror, is it a usb wireless thing?
<bora> about compis and side bar
<smokeymirror> nope
<smokeymirror> built in
<jim_p> oh there it is
<quinn> 下的全是FLAC和
<rww> smokeymirror: some built-in wireless nics use the USB bus
<quinn> APE
<pawan1> how to install ps2 games in hardrive in ubuntu
<smokeymirror> i wouldn't know how to check that
<jim_p> smokeymirror, can i pm you for a sec? i want you to identify if a module is loaded
<rww> !cn | quinn
<smokeymirror> but i have a little red wifi button thats supposed to control the on and off and it doesn't work, i tried everything
<ubottu> quinn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aslkfjwjwj> is playing ps2 game in pc able to do??
<quinn> soory , i input to the wrong room
<pawan1> what is ntfs-3g
<pawan1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<rww> !ntfs-3g > pawan1
<ubottu> pawan1, please see my private message
<jim_p> pawan1, well you need an emulator for the games. ntfs3g is the needed tool to mount ntfs drives and read and write on them
<smokeymirror> sure
<smokeymirror> pm away
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> YAY!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i think it's worked.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> It's now seeing my second monitor, and dual head's are now working.
<rww> pawan1, aslkfjwjwj: Emulation of Playstation 2 games is of questionable legality (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Console_emulator#Legal_issues ), and is therefore offtopic for Ubuntu channels.
<pawan1> how to instal wine
<rww> pawan1: sudo apt-get install wine. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#Installing%20Wine
<jim_p> pawan1, sudo apt-get install wine
<jim_p> pawan1, wine DOES NOT play playstation games!
<pawan1> i want to run winhiip in ubuntu
<pawan1> its an exe
<pawan1> so usuing wine
<aslkfjwjwj> is it able to use MSIE in ubuntu with the wine?
<preston> does it ultimately matter if i set my monitors resolution at 60hz or 75hz
<preston> normally it looks better at 75hz but on ubuntu it looks better at 60 any ideas as to why
<rww> preston: probably not. If you have an LCD monitor, it'll ignore your refresh rate setting. If you have a CRT and can't tell the difference, it won't make any difference.
<preston> i have a lcd
<patb> anyone know anything bout opendns on ubuntu
<patb> secure or a bunch of bs?
<preston> rww 60hz is a pretty standard refresh rate correct?
<rww> patb: i've used it before. it's faster than most internet service providers' DNS servers. Not sure what you mean by "secure"
<patb> i mean will it direct me to bs sites
<rww> preston: yes. 60Hz or 75Hz both are
<rww> patb: it doesn't right now. could always change, since it's a third-party company, but it's always been fine when i've used it
<preston> rww that wouldnt be enough to get flicker one way or the other would it?
<worldcitizen> Hey, I'd like to connect to my vps. what application can I use to connect to it? I tried terminal server client but that didn't work..
<worldcitizen> it's an ubuntu vps by the way
<rww> preston: If you're using an LCD, the refresh rate you set in Ubuntu won't be applied to your monitor, so it doesn't matter how you set it
<preston> im able to set it by acsessing root terminal and changing my nvidia settings there rww
<rww> preston: this is identical to Windows. LCD monitors don't have a "refresh rate" like CRTs. The only thing that refreshes is the backlight, and those aren't user-controllable.
<rww> preston: yes, and that setting is NOT USED by the monitor
<preston> rww so the 60 and 75 is just for the backlight?
<funnydude> hiya
<funnydude> can i get help with Fedora here?
<rww> preston: no, the 60 and 75 are for the refresh rate on CRT monitors. Since you have an LCD monitor, the refresh rate setting is NOT USED. Backlights typically operate at about 200Hz, and their settings can't be changed by Linux or you.
<Gr33n3gg> funnydude: join #fedora
<rww> funnydude: nope. Try the channel #fedora on this server.
<funnydude> #fedora
<funnydude> doesn't take me anywhere
<rww> funnydude: type /join #fedora
<preston> funnydude also make sure your connected to freenode and not ubuntu servers
<rww> preston: it doesn't matter. irc.ubuntu.com redirects to freenode.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can i set desktops to a second head?
<smokeymirror_> jim_p u still around
<jim_p> smokeymirror, here i am
<jim_p> smokeymirror_,
<mercutio22> Good morning, How can I add a new plugin to rhythmbox, I got a phyton file from somewhere
<pawan1> how to install tar.gz file
<pawan1> i wnat to install hdl dump
<pawan1> http://psx-scene.com/forums/ide-hdd-discussion/54654-linux-hdl_dump-gui-very-early-alpha.html
<alex_mayorga> !cleanup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleanup
<alex_mayorga> how do I make my system clean intrepid if I've been on it since alpha?
<restartme> em
<restartme> Hello
<restartme> :d
<restartme> I have just upgraded to 8.10 and i found monitors.xml
<restartme> What i need to do now? :(
<restartme> I was edited it, restarted computer, but nothing happens :(
<soreau> What are you trying to do?
<chilli0> hey all
<restartme> I am trying to increse resolution, from 800x600
<restartme> Hi :)
<chilli0> im having a  evil error
<chilli0> im trying to install ubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, i did modprobe radeon and then restarted, and xorg.0.log loads with ati, no problems at all.
<chilli0> but it wont let me partionn the hard drive
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> but gfxinfo still gives me error.
<pawan1> how to install tar.gz file
<chilli0> i get an error  every time
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Dual head now runs, so i think it'll be fine.
<restartme> I think, you should extract it first. No?
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You probably still have some fglrx files lingering from using envy
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, But they wouldnt be in use from the gfx card right'?
<rww> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau,  as i've told xorg.conf to use 'radeon'?
<chilli0> Does anyone have expert experience with partioning hard drives?
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri then run glxinfo
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Anyone know how i can use a different physical monitor for multi desktops?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, Badrequest (invalid request code or no such operation
<soreau> Oh well
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sorry, that was when doing gfxinfo
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd shrugs.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You can use xrandr with the open driver to configure dual head
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'm happy with the progress.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Humm, dunno if i got open driver, lol.
<soreau> Radeon is the open driver
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh, sorry, my bad.
<bora> thanks all friends
<quik__> hey folks
<quik__> anyone able to help out with some iptables?
<riz0n> Does anyone have a good howto on how to convert postfix on Ubuntu to receive email on multi-domains and not require that the email account does not require linux accountholder?
<chilli0> Does anyone have expert experience with partioning hard drives?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, i did xrandr and it told me alot of info on each head, How can i configure? xrandr --config ?
<milos_> hi all are hear some one from serbia ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, nevermind, i did --help.
<soreau> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Read 'xrandr --help' or more info with 'man xrandr'
<alex_mayorga> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<rww> milos_: The Ubuntu Serbia IRC channel is at #ubuntu-rs. Maybe there?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> soreau, Do you know if there are options to configure the muti desktop to choose a single physical monitor?
<reaktae> Hey guys, I need help. I used UNetBootIN to install ubuntu and now my pendrive won't mount ANYWHERE except for the system I installed from it. I tried gparted but had not luck - XP still only gives the infamous "device malfunction" message and Acronis bootable tools say that the device failed to accept a mount-request. The drive doesn't appear to be broken but it works ONLY in ubuntu! Any ideas please?
<chilli0> Does gparted have a irc channel
<reaktae> <chilli0> : I don't know - does it?
<chilli0> i dont know
<jim_p> anyone ever used lxde?
<chilli0> thats why i asked
<reaktae> <chilli0>: irc.gnome.org #gparted
<chilli0> what port?
<rww> chilli0: I'd assume the default, 6667, would be fine.
<chop> hey what a best programe to use for yahoo
<chilli0> thanks rww
<jim_p> chop, pidgin. surely not the best but it does connect
<rww> chop: Pidgin on Gnome or Kopete on KDE
<chop> any thin else out   there u know
<jim_p> chop, ayttm
<chilli0> rww im in the gparted channel , but im the only one here
<rww> chilli0: I'm not the one who sent you there. Ask reaktae ;)
<chop> i  need it with voice with yahoo
<chilli0> reaktae its not works
<reaktae> <chilli0> i don't know ... must not be busy or something... what did you need help with?
<chilli0> well, i cant repartion my hard drive
<nathanhelp> You guys want to hear a funny/sad ubuntu-user-system failure success story? it'll only be two sentences or so.
<reaktae> <chilli0> did you wanna tell me more about it or do i need to ask about everything? you want help? then go.....
<chilli0> ok
<chilli0> i have a hiatchie hard drive and it wont repartion
<chilli0> i have the error file if u want
<rww> nathanhelp: if it involves a support question, yes. If not, #ubuntu-offtopic would like it better
<alex_mayorga> !offtopic > nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp, please see my private message
<nathanhelp> allrighty. I'll go to offtopic. however the answer may help other "noobs" like me.
<chilli0> reaktae ill pb the code
<restartme> Em
<restartme> This is really pissed me off
<restartme> :(
<restartme> :'(
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/m5cf43006 reaktae
<Ezro> Hey guys
<Ezro> I just got done installing Ubuntu
<Ezro> And I have to say, this is pretty complicated lol
<chilli0> Ezro lucky u
<chilli0> i cant install its :P
<restartme> Now upgrade to 8.10
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ezro> I have 8.10
<restartme> Oh :D
<xerox1> is there any backup tool that supports something like versioning (similar to svn)?
<chilli0> svn?
<restartme> How to increase resolution, do you think i will live with this 640x480? ...
<restartme> :'(
<chilli0> ouch
<restartme> Hello..
<chilli0> hi
<restartme> Hi :)
<restartme> Will you help me?
<eth01> !ask | restartme
<ubottu> restartme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chilli0> he did ask a question
<restartme> yep
<jtaji> xerox1: you could use svn... but rdiff-backup stores diffs allowing you to retrieve files from older times
<eth01> funny but not funny.
<chilli0> what?
<gligorhor> i want to install a new network card, how can i do that?
<restartme> !ask | eth01
<ubottu> eth01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chilli0> <restartme> How to increase resolution, do you think i will live with this 640x480? ...
<chilli0> brb
<restartme> ..
<restartme> :/
<restartme> I have upgraded to 8.10
<AMDMutant> restartme: try system > preferences > screen resolution
<thechris> restartme: what video card are you using?
<xerox1> jtaji: but then i need a server...i would like to leave that out
<restartme> geforce mx 440
<Ezro> I think I am going to uninstall Ubuntu already xD
<Ezro> I'm not liking this too much lol
<restartme> it's workinkg on windows even with 1600x900
<gligorhor> i want to install a new network card, how can i do that? i tried to make a new init rd but it wond load my card
<jtaji> xerox1: either solution can be used locally
<thechris> restartme: if its not an issue with preferences, its likely that the driver in xorg.con is falling back to vga
<restartme> so....
<Gnea> restartme: which vesion of the driver do you have installed?
<restartme> what i need to do damn? :(
<restartme> wait
<restartme> 96
<reaktae> <chilli0>: why is your drive in ntfs?
<restartme> enabled, and restarded.
<Gnea> restartme: first of all, you need to calm down and not react negatively.
<chilli0> ask it
<restartme> yeah yeah ...
<Gnea> restartme: okay
<nathanhelp> jim_p: yo ustill around?
<AMDMutant> restartme: try play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> restartme: eth01 wasn't very helpful, so if he steps out of line again, don't worry about it
<restartme> trying to increase resolution from yesterday... how do you would no be pissed off?
<thechris> restartme: various things like "lsmod | grep nv" might help
<reaktae> <chilli0>: it says right in the log "Opening '/dev/sda1' as NTFS failed: Operation not supported"
<restartme> i dont undertand these
<soreau> restartme: Run 'nvidia-settings' from a terminal
<reaktae> <chilli0>: do you dual-boot?
<restartme> "lsmod | grep nv"
<thechris> restartme: as will grep nv /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * nathanhelp thanks all who helped him in the last 3 hours.
<Gnea> restartme: tell you what - if you wanna go AFK for a bit and chill out for awhile, then come back to it, i'll be happy to help you through it
<thechris> restartme: lsmod lists all drivers running.  | sends the output to grep, which returns only lines with "nv"in them
<Gnea> thechris: it doesn't help that everyone is giving him several different directions to go in
<thechris> i'm assuming ubuntu is using nv for the mx440.  IIRC, GF2/3 support has been deprecated from the nvidia mainstream drivers
<chilli0> back
<Gnea> thechris: he's actually installed the nvidia driver for it - but he's got an older card, so he might need to install 71
<thechris> restartme: and | is not "I", but rather the combo of shift+\  (on US qwerty keyboards at least)
<restartme> what the fuck
<restartme> :D
<chilli0> reaktae, the computer came like this
<Gnea> restartme: please, watch the language
<restartme> i have increased resolution, in some way...
<thechris> Gnea: meh, nv and nvida will both be picked up by grep
<Gnea> thechris: true
<restartme> but i am now scrooling on desktop with mouse.
<restartme> i have changed panning
<restartme> ..
<restartme> :(
<NicEXE> where can I configure the keyboard shortcuts?
<restartme> i just dont get it..
<thechris> restartme: interesting.  this is the virtual resolution.  eg, you've set the desktop to a size larger then the monitor can display
<sybux> hi all. Can someone tell me how to view a DVD in ubuntu ? I only got the video_ts folder it's not on a DVD
<reaktae> <chilli0>: is it a dual-boot machine?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> NicEXE, System,Prefences,Keyboard shortcuts.
<Gnea> restartme: were you able to get above 640x480?
<restartme> ?
<restartme> nvidia-settings
<restartme> in termininal
<reaktae> <chilli0>: is there windows installed on the computer?
<restartme> x Server Display Configuration -> Display -> Panning.
<NicEXE> CoUrPsE|DeAd: It does not provide custom shortcuts (like launch <that program>)
<Gnea> restartme: i don't understand what you're talking about... were you able to get the resolution to increase?
<quibbler_> sybux, install vlc from Synaptica and you can open the directory video_ts with vlc
<thechris> Gnea: no, see my comment.  I've intentionally done this before
<restartme> i have just said..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> NicEXE, Ahh, i see, i dont know sorry.
<Gnea> well, clearly i don't know what i'm talking about then. sorry.
<restartme> not again..
<thechris> Gnea: you can set a virtual desktop size thats different then the monitor's resolution.  its useful for programs with 1200px tall menus
<thechris> restartme: for me to be able to help, i'll need to know what is actually running at the moment
<thechris> restartme: the way that I know to do this will involve using a terminal
<restartme> is there some remote desktop on ubuntu?
<Gnea> thechris: ah okay - i knew about that, just never heard it referred to as 'panning' before
<restartme> Could just someone who knows what he is doing connect to me, apply resolution and it would be done
<thechris> restartme: yes, but i'm guessing it would take longer to set that up.  especially if you have a router or such in the way.
<restartme> now router
<restartme> not router i think..
<restartme> :/
<Gnea> restartme: that's not how we do things here. we help guide you so that YOU will know how to do it right. can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please?
<restartme> wait
<Gnea> ?
<sybux> quibbler_: I'm using vlc but I can't open the dvd menu only vob file individuay
<restartme> My xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/94189/
<thechris> restartme: as a note, it does not seem that ssh (the simplest remote login" is accessible.  I'm guessing it would take longer to get that working.
<restartme> :
<restartme> :/
<thechris> restartme: if you type lsmod, do you see either nv or nvidia listed?
<restartme> Em
<Gnea> restartme: okay, now can you please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<quibbler_> sybux, go to File-Open Directory and point vlc to the directory only
<flaccid> you just install the package openssh-server for ssh daemon
<restartme> What i need to paste for you, to connect
<restartme> IP, user?
 * Gnea is not going to connect remotely
<flaccid> yeah thats bad
<restartme> I have pasted for you my xorg.conf, whats now?
<thechris> restartme: you need ssh to be running, and for no proxies to be in the way
<restartme> maybea you think that i some stupid donkey or what?
<Gnea> restartme: okay, now can you please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> thechris i think you mean firewalls.
<sybux> quibbler_: doesn't seems to work
<CapaH> Is it possible to set up a remote ubuntu machine SERVER to run gnome, and to be able to vncviewer into it?
<CapaH> without having any console access to said machine - purely remote access
<flaccid> CapaH sure just use x11vnc
<Gnea> restartme: ...
<CapaH> flaccid: Will x11vnc work if there is technically no monitor plugged into said machine? It is a 'virtual' machine ?
<Gnea> restartme: well, if that's what you would have us believe...
<thechris> flaccid: well, anything doing a NAT will be as bad.  port forwarding isn't generally set up
<flaccid> CapaH yep
<CapaH> I will do that
<flaccid> thechris incorrect
<Phoenix87> hallo
<restartme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94191/
<Phoenix87> i'm facing some problem with my usb joypad
<Mnemonic^> Hi .. I need a little help... I just testet connected to the internet using my mobile phone on the live cd, but after I installed Ubuntu, I cannot connect. Is does not show up in Network-Manager. Does anyone know what to install to get it working?
<Phoenix87> unfortunately i used jscalibrator :(
<thechris> CapaH: note that X11/ssh and XDM btoh support remote login with graphics
<Gnea> restartme: thank you. btw, donkeys can't use computers. :)
<quibbler_> sybux, I don't understand, I've never had a problem. Are you sure it is a valid video directory?
<Phoenix87> i tried to unplug joypad / completely remove jscalibrator
<Phoenix87> but that didn't solve the problem
<restartme> monkeys can,
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#x11vnc
<reaktae> <chilli0>: if you're still there, try this. Boot into Windows and shut them down properly first. then retry what you've been doing... gparted cannot manage ntfs unless windoze shut down was clean...
<restartme> whats now? o.O
<thechris> restartme: the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log will contain a list of things xorg did, or didn't do.
<Gnea> restartme: well, if you want to get technical, your monitor can't autoconfigure itself with nvidia, so you're going to need to set the monitor parameters in the xorg.conf manually. what make/model is your monitor?
<restartme> what i know
<Mnemonic^> Does anyone know what to install to get Mobile Broadband working?
<restartme> jui am just pasted what she/he told
<hothollas> for the eepc, is there a special ubuntu distro?
<Gnea> thechris: he pasted it already
<[a]D> out of all the distros i have tried ubuntu seems to work flawlessly  with my hardware and even my ATI card
<hothollas> jamaica. big up
<Gnea> hothollas: yeah, check out #ubuntu-eeepc
<restartme> crt
<hothollas> Gnea: Thank you very much. much appreciatted
<Gnea> restartme: i know it's a CRT, but who made it?
<restartme> hewlett packard. it's old
<Gnea> restartme: okay, is there a model number on the front or back somewhere?
<Gnea> yes, most CRTs are old, since they're not manufactured anymore
<restartme> PACKARD D2807A
<reaktae>  I need help. I used UNetBootIN to install ubuntu and now my pendrive won't mount ANYWHERE except for the system I installed from it. I tried gparted but had not luck - XP still only gives the infamous "device malfunction" message and Acronis bootable tools say that the device failed to accept a mount-request. The drive doesn't appear to be broken but it works ONLY in ubuntu! Any ideas please?
<restartme> :)
<flaccid> reaktae gparted does not mount filesystems. xp requires an ext2/3 driver to mount it.
<Phoenix87> bump
<[a]D> reaktae: you wanna put xp  back on?
<Phoenix87> anyone can help me with my usb joypad problem?
<reaktae> <flaccid> are you following up on my advise do chilli0 or are you talking about my pendrive? 'cause none of those were etx2/3. ntfs in both cases
<restartme> and?
<soreau> Phoenix87: What's the problem?
<flaccid> reaktae if its ntfs, what is the error when you mount it?
<Mnemonic^> Hi .. I need a little help... I just testet connected to the internet using my mobile phone on the live cd, but after I installed Ubuntu, I cannot connect. Is does not show up in Network-Manager. Does anyone know what to install to get it working?
<Gnea> restartme: looking...
<restartme> kk :)
<Mnemonic^> It is a Nokia phone
<reaktae> <[a]D> no, I use my pendrive to carry files between multiple computers/systems? why do you ask?
<Phoenix87> soreau: i used jscalibrator on it
<Mnemonic^> USB connected
<soreau> Phoenix87: That's not a problem
<chillix> hi all , what format must the hard drive be for ubuntu?
<christopher> ext3 is recommended
<Phoenix87> soreau: unfortunately it is 'cause axes stopped working
<flaccid> chillix format of what?
<chillix> thanks christopher
<soreau> Phoenix87: Even after a reboot?
<Phoenix87> yep
<Phoenix87> i unplugged the controller
<soreau> Phoenix87: Try 'jstest'
<Phoenix87> i even completely removed jscalibrator
<Phoenix87> soreau: jstest works fine
<soreau> Phoenix87: So what's wrong exactly?
<Phoenix87> even jscal seems to work fine
<Phoenix87> soreau: when in a game, supertux say, axes don't work
<Phoenix87> only buttons work
<s3a> can someone help me put distro installer on flash drive so i can install using that instead of optical disc?
<soreau> Phoenix87: If the axes work in jstest, it is a matter of setting said game to use the axes accordingly
<Gnea> !usb | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mnemonic^> Please help me
<reaktae> <flaccid> it does not mount anywhere except for ubuntu and there are no errors then. in xp it says "device not recognised? and it cuts the drive's power after that...
<restartme> gnea
<restartme> hey
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: try use umtsmon
<Gnea> restartme: still looking
<restartme> nonono
<restartme> em
<flaccid> reaktae if you use the mount command and it fails, it will give you an error message.
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: or use wvdial
<restartme> if, you ca. paste some info what to do in pvt
<Phoenix87> soreau: searching on the internet this seems to be a common problem for those who used jscalibrator, but the common solution isn't the solution for me :(
<flaccid> reaktae furthermore this is not windows support..
<restartme> i need go to store..
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: But I just testet it on the LiveCD NetworkManager worked great
 * jluc is away: Gone away for now
<restartme> mom..
<restartme> :D
<restartme> k?
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: Why does it not work after installation?
<soreau> Phoenix87: Then file a bug or look up a bug report for jscalibrator
<Phoenix87> in addition axes used to work fine in supertux prior to jscalibrator
<reaktae> <flaccid> mounting is not possible because the drive is not powered up. ubuntu mounts it just fine
<Phoenix87> soreau: I did that but the suggested solution doesn't work for me :(
<s3a> Gnea, i DONT want to install on usb flash drive, i want installer on flash drive so that i can install on another hard drive
<flaccid> reaktae this aint ##windows
<Gnea> s3a: that's what the first URL talks about
<soreau> Phoenix87: Well I doubt I have used the exact hardware and configuration you have so I don't have an answer for your specific situation
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: NetworkManager applet not shown?
<Gnea> restartme: check this out: http://www.mail-archive.com/lugos-list@lugos.si/msg10478.html  you should try the monitor section settings
<Phoenix87> soreau: don't worry ;) I appreciate your help!
<Gnea> restartme: just omit the 640x480 line
<reaktae> <flaccid> the thing is that this happened after using unetbootin to load ubuntu and that is what this channel is for, right? it's not just windows i'm having problems with - it's any system other than the particular ubuntu install i made off the pendrive.
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: It is shown, but the Mobile Broadband connection wizard does not popup when I connect my Phone using USB, so it seams that is does not recognize it.
<flaccid> reaktae no this is not unetbootin support nor does your assumptions conclude anything sorry
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: add it yourself
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: I tried that, but the connect button in NetworkManager does not show, so it seams that I does not recognize the Phone
<flaccid> why would it recognise the phone is the question considering its proprietery
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: Is there some addon that I should install to get it working?
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: lsusb
<restartme> what i need to do with this? ;?
<restartme> :/
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: I will give you lsusb in a minute.. This is what I get in messages when I connect the phone: cdc_acm 7-2:1.10: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<reaktae> <flaccid> you've got to be kidding me m8. do you see me assuming such anywhere above? i'm not a newbie that's lost here. i'm only asking for help. if that's a problem / you don't know how to help - than why do you bother answering? what happened to your "relay" in irc?
<flaccid> Mnemonic^ you need a driver if it even exists.
<flaccid> reaktae you seem emotional
<restartme> gnea
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: This is lsusb: Bus 007 Device 011: ID 0421:0042 Nokia Mobile Phones
<Mnemonic^> flaccid: It works on the Ubuntu LiveCD
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: you use /dev/ttyACM0 as the device?
<Gnea> restartme: well, since your monitor is old, the only way to find anything on it is to reference xfree86, the predecessor to xorg - so what you need to do is edit your xorg.conf in the monitor section to reflect what's on that site
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: Ok .. where do I define the device in network manager?
<flaccid> Mnemonic^ if you did desktop live cd install, its the same image, if so report a bug
<restartme> copy everything from there to xorg.conf? Yes?
<restartme> :)
<gmathews> Hi - trying to load a facebook plugin for Amarok 1.4 - it says 'You must have `kdialog` installed to run this script' - I cant find kdialog on Synaptic. Running Ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> restartme: NO. just the Section "Monitor"
<restartme> replace?
<reaktae> can anyone suggest any low-level partition editors / not gparted?
<restartme> monitor section with monitor? yes? :D
<Gnea> restartme: yeah, try it out and see what happens
<restartme> kk
<Mnemonic^> flaccid: Are we sure the config files and everything is the same?
<flaccid> how tf would i know
<restartme> where is xorg.conf?]
<flaccid> the image is the same but thats it
<restartme> :D
<restartme> i forgot :(
<Mnemonic^> flaccid: Huh .. Is there a group that my user might not be member of then?
<flaccid> no idea sorry
<flaccid> im out
<gmathews> restartme: gmathews@Open-Sourced-Machine:/etc/X11$
<reaktae> <flaccid> i sure am emotional since my pendrive has been rendered useless with the last use of unetbootin\
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: NetworkManager seem cant set the device
<fargiolas> hi, is there a way to install ubuntu-mid usb image into the hard disk and launch it from grub?
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: Yes .. But why .. It works on the LiveCD
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: probably a bug
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: Huh .. I will google on ...
<AMDMutant> Mnemonic^: use other tools like wvdial
<Mnemonic^> AMDMutant: Thanks anyway .. I will just lock out to test something..
<quibbler_> Ex-Chat
<rockyrock> plzzz i need help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1023184
<AestheticTheory> monkeyss
<md22> hello
<AestheticTheory> i gotsa question.
<md22> i am looking for a graphics card to do some gaming and one that is also compatible with linux. which has best compatibility  radeon 4850 or geforce gtx 260 ?
<noswears> Thinking of building a new PC just for ubuntu - is it worth getting a decent graphics card or not really? What would you reccomend? This probably won't be used for games, BTW.
<CaptainMorgan> !hcl | md22
<ubottu> md22: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PROBCLONE> Sorry, i don't know about hcl.
<md22> ok
<Gnea> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PROBCLONE> Sorry, i don't know about botsnack.
<CaptainMorgan> noswears, "decent" sure. "Outrageous" or "complex", not in my opinion.
<CaptainMorgan> PROBCLONE, shut up
<Gnea> CaptainMorgan: is that your bot?
<tarelerulz1> I have friend that has windows a fears messing up his system.  Is the wubi install like normal install or like running a live cd ?
<CaptainMorgan> Gnea, hells no
<CaptainMorgan> Gnea, would be nice if its owner could fix it tho
<Gr33n3gg> tarelrulz1: Sorta like running a Live CD.
<testbottu> hi
<sfer21> or pull it out of the channel
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, do you know anything about PROBCLONE ?
<CaptainMorgan> or any admins?
<Gnea> !ops | is PROBCLONE an authorized ubuntu bot?
<ubottu> is PROBCLONE an authorized ubuntu bot?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<PROBCLONE> Sorry, i don't know about ops.
<sfer21> !ask|AestheticTheory
<PROBCLONE> Sorry, i don't know about ask|AestheticTheory.
<ubottu> AestheticTheory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: I've dropped by #ubuntu-ops and left them a message.
<sfer21> oh, wait
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> Gnea, it isn't really important enough to warrant !ops >.<
<tarelerulz1> Gr33n3gg, What I mean by like live cd.  I mean it run fast like normal install . live cd are not as fast hard drive install
<Gnea> Stormx2: you're an op?
<Stormx2> Gnea, nope.
<Gnea> Stormx2: then shut it.
<Stormx2> Gnea, I beg your pardon?
<sfer21> Not quite an "emergency", but an annoying thing that we can't fix.
<sfer21> or get rid of.
<Stormx2> Gnea, I've been in #ubuntu since breezy, I know how this channel works
<Gnea> Stormx2: no, I bet *your* pardon. just let it go.
<Gr33n3gg> tareleulz1: Oh, speed. I'm sure it would be faster from your HDD, than a CD.
<gnomefreak> Gnea: i am but give me a moment
<CaptainMorgan> Stormx2, thanks for leaving a message
<Gnea> s/bet/beg/g
<Gnea> gnomefreak: okay
<Rounin> Hello! I'm on 8.10 and using an AR5007EG card. I understand the madwifi driver that worked with the card doesn't work on 64 bit platforms, so I'd like to use the ath5k driver, which has worked before. But where is it?
<Stormx2> sfer21, I've left a emssage in #ubuntu-ops, yeah? First, don't be rude. Second, don't use !ops unless it requires immediate attention. It didn't, so don't use it.
<tarelerulz1> Gr33n3gg: How fast is the windows install for Ubuntu .  The one that is iso file based ,but its on the hard drive
<christopher> do you plan on watching movies?
<christopher> like, high definition movies
<christopher> or doing graphics work?
<Stormx2> Sorry, that was meant for Gnea, no sf49
<sfer21> Stormx2: I didn't use ops and I... wasn't rude :S
<sfer21> Aah, ok
<Gr33n3gg> Rounin: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<Stormx2> sf49, my bad. only just woke up.
<CaptainMorgan> Gnea, enough with the attitude
<Rounin> Thanks Gr33n3gg
<sfer21> It's fine, Gnea shouldn't have reacted like that.
<Gnea> eh
<Stormx2> He shouldn't act like he knows about the channel when he clearly doesn't.
<Gr33n3gg> tarelerulz1: Not sure, depends on your HDD speed. I really don't have a clue
<Stormx2> Frankly.
<christopher> (You all are getting trolled to hell and back, just leave it alone)
<CaptainMorgan> thank you gnomefreak !
<zetheroo> does the latest version of VLC work in Hardy or only Intrepid?
<CaptainMorgan> cheers
<sfer21> all users are equal here (except, of course, the ops). what time is it over in the us, anyway?
<Stormx2> zetheroo: It'll work on both, but it may not be available in the hardy repos.
<sfer21> aah, that would explain the lack of action in here.
<tarelerulz1> Gr33n3gg:  That is good answers . My windows friend really want to mess stuff up that he can't fix easy.  from what I understand wubi has great uninstall system
<zetheroo> ﻿Stormx2: ok I see ... is there a deb of it?
<zephyr34> any suggestion of books for newbies
<Stormx2> sf49, I think it's 6am, latest over there.
<sfer21> thanks
<Stormx2> zetheroo, I'll check, one moment
<zetheroo> ﻿Stormx2: thanks
<CaptainMorgan> !book | zephyr34
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book
<CaptainMorgan> meh
<sfer21> zephyr34: what kind of stage are you up to?
<Stormx2> zetheroo, if you don't mind me asking, why do you need the newest version?
<CaptainMorgan> I think the official ubuntu book would be good zephyr34; sf49 newbie is a pretty defined stage, no?
<zetheroo> ﻿Stormx2: Its got a better interface than the one in Hardy
<CaptainMorgan> or the guide, if you don't want to pay for the book
<AMDMutant> zephyr34: sudo apt-get install debian-reference
<Stormx2> Ah
<zetheroo> ﻿Stormx2: especially when watching video in fullscreen mode
<Rounin> Ah, I was apparently misinformed, Gr33n3gg... Mandriva must have been using the experimental madwifi hal 0.10.56 which apparently also works on 64 bit, but will apparently never become mainstream
<Gnea> Stormx2: just FYI, the bot wasn't in the #ubuntu-bots channel, therefore it clearly didn't need to be here. haven't ever had to deal with a rogue bot before, so sorry if you felt that I did it wrong, when clearly the problem was solved correctly.
<Rounin> The more you know☆
<Stormx2> zetheroo, that's true.
<rockyrock> what's the name of virtualbox in the repos??
<Slart> rockyrock: apt-cache search virtualbox might give you some info
<Gnea> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<Stormx2> Gnea, it was solved, but not correctly. Using !ops isn't necessery unless there is an immediate problem. There wasn't, so the course of action would be to leave a message in -ops, which is what I did.
<Gnea> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<zephyr34> i do want to work on terminal
<zephyr34> for that i need suggestion
<Gnea> Stormx2: then let the ops deal with me and go about your own business.
<pawan1> ho
<pawan1> hi
<pawan1> how to instal tar.gz file
<christopher> do you mean unpack?
<christopher> tar xvf file.tar.gz
<Stormx2> Gnea, listen, why don't you just accept that you were a bit gun-ho about the whole thing. It's not a bad thing to admit you're wrong, okay?
<rockyrock> Gnea Slart: i found this virtualbox-ose - x86 virtualization solution - binaries
<Gnea> Stormx2: just stop right there.
<rockyrock> Gnea Slart: is that what i need?
<Stormx2> rockyrock, it might be worthwhile getting a .deb off the VirtualBox website, as the non-open source version has USB support.
<Gnea> rockyrock: yes
<Slart> rockyrock: yay.. that's the one.. ose means open source edition or something like that
<zephyr34> i am using ubuntu for 3 month and got well versed with it
<Stormx2> Gnea, all I'm saying is that in FUTURE, don't waste op time of trivialities.
<guntbert> zephyr34: please ask your real question
<zephyr34> but now my interest is to work on terminal
<rockyrock> Stormx2: is there a non-open source version of VBOX??
<Gnea> Stormx2: you are now on /ignore. have a nice day.
<Stormx2> rockyrock, I *think* so.
<rockyrock> Stormx2: no there isn't
<zephyr34> any good book for the newbie who want to work on that?
<zetheroo> ﻿Stormx2: this seems to be good ... http://yabblog.com/2008/09/16/updating-vlc-to-092-for-ubuntu-users/
<Slart> rockyrock: yes.. there's a closed source one.. with usb support amongst other things
<rockyrock> Slart: =-O
<Slart> rockyrock: they have two versions, ose is free to use for whatever you want. The closed source one if free for private use
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, the online guide should suffice
<jared2> hello
<CaptainMorgan> !guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<jared2> this is Dreamofyou
<rockyrock> Slart: what's the difference between the two?
<guntbert> !bash | zephyr34
<ubottu> zephyr34: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sid> '|' isn't a number!
<Slart> rockyrock: usb support is one thing, I don't know if it's more stuff
<n2diy> zetheroo, I lost my link to it, but Google for the "Rute Manual"
<boka> !bash | bokey
<ubottu> bokey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sid> '|' isn't a number!
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, you mean the gnome-terminal ?
<Slart> is sid a bot too?
<AMDMutant> n2diy: +1
<rockyrock> Slart: so  don't i have any chance to enable usb support in the open-source one?
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: umm whats that?
<tarelerulz1> konsole is pretty great terminal program compared to gnomes version .  it has feature that are very useful
<zephyr34> yes gnome terminal
<n2diy> zetheroo, everything you wanted to know about linux, plus some.
<n2diy> AMDMutant, +1???
<Slart> rockyrock: from the little info I gathered when I was looking for it... no you can't
 * Dam-man Į mitinio klitoriaus paieškas...
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, curious... what features/bugs do you plan to work on? That's my favorite terminal and I'm not sure it needs to be enhanced...
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: uh ... ok ... but did I ask for something like that? .. I think you have the wrong person here ...
<AMDMutant> n2diy: im seconding you
<rockyrock> Slart: can i use the non-open source one?
<Slart> rockyrock: ehh.. yes?
<n2diy> AMDMutant, 10-4!
<n2diy> zetheroo, you want to play on the command line, right?
<Slart> rockyrock: it's free for personal use.. but listen.. go check their site.. it's got all the info.. and it's directly from the source
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: uh nope
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, or do you mean.. you need *help* with using the terminal?
<zetheroo> hey does anyone have an idea what this means?
<CaptainMorgan> what what mean?
<zetheroo> ﻿oh darn I lost the text
<guntbert> n2diy: you probably wanted to address zephyr34 instead of zetheroo
<AMDMutant> zephyr34: do you want to get rid terminal?
<zephyr34> no morgan i want to do all my work through command terminal
<n2diy> zetheroo, whoops, wrong ze*
<Slart> zetheroo: you're not going to paste something big in the channel, are you? !pastebin for "oh my good, don't kick me, floodbots"-goodness =)
<n2diy> guntbert, roger on that.
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, do you understand now how not coming straight out with your issue that it can be time consuming to just figure out your problem?
<zetheroo> ﻿Slart: no ... it was a few words ... but I lost the copy ..
<zephyr34> i need suggestion for that
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, that's fine, but you've yet to display what your problem *actually is*
<zephyr34> from where i should start
<zephyr34> ?
<n2diy> zephyr34, Check out the "Rute Manual" "http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz"
<hasselbalch> helo with a test
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, what are you trying to accomplish??
<CaptainMorgan> with the termainl
<CaptainMorgan> terminal
<AMDMutant> zephyr34: if you want to work with terminal, be terminal your playground
<hasselbalch> i am running live with and old ubuntu ver 5?
<CaptainMorgan> AMDMutant, ?
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, - If you want to work with it, then work with it. Why are you asking vague questions here?
<jepong> hello... im just wondering will there be a gnome 2.24.2 on ubuntu 8.10?
<AMDMutant> something like that ^_^;
<CaptainMorgan> I'd like to help, but you're not being explicit in your problem definition
<CaptainMorgan> AMDMutant, ah :)
<Slart> jepong: I doubt they will put in a new version of gnome before the next release
<ardchoille> I thought Jaunty main was frozen already
<Slart> jepong: it's only 4 months to .. jaunty or whatever it was called
<Stormx2> How many levels of /ignore do I need to be on Gnea before my messages stop coming through?
<Stormx2> This is now the second /ignore I've got from you, you'd think they'd cancel eachother out.
<CaptainMorgan> Stormx2, you two are still having marital issues ? :)
<tarelerulz1> Dose Compiz to run well take  lot of ram , good cpu  and graphical card ?  my older system runs it ,but with all the effect is runs at like  60% if run movie or anything like that
<gaelfx1> how can I get SCIM to work for 32-bit apps if my system is 64-bit?
<zephyr34> i have fear of corrupting the system
<zephyr34> i do not want to that
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, if you're using gnome-terminal, don't have fear
<ardchoille> !nickspam > sfer
<ubottu> sfer, please see my private message
<CaptainMorgan> zephyr34, unless of course you're using sudo with every command then you should be very afraid
<AMDMutant> zephyr34: first rule, backup!
<Slart> zephyr34: why not install a vm, that way you can play all you want with no fear at all
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan, the ops changed their tone. I'm feeling more than a little hard done by here. He's been totally impolite and outright incorrect, and some op has just validated the way he acted and told me to drop it.
<AMDMutant> Slack_: +1
<jepong> thanks! just saw it in 2.26 release schedule that 2.24.2 stable is already released last november i think
<Stormx2> So I'm sorta pissed, cause I've put a lot into this channel (I've been here since Breezy!)
<CaptainMorgan> Stormx2, pm?
<jepong> thanks anyway...
<zephyr34> do u mean vm ware
<sfer21> ardchoille: sorry about that, irc isn't really my thing - didn't notice it went through to everyone until just then
<Slart> !vm | zephyr34
<ubottu> zephyr34: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ardchoille> sfer21: ok, glad you're learning :)
<AMDMutant> i mean Slart ^_^;
<zephyr34> any website or any other good book for the handling the command operation over the terminal
<CaptainMorgan> bottom line Stormx2 if the op validated his action, and the other ops agree.. then there's nothing wrong.. but what should be obvious is his tone in conversing with you, which was downright inflammatory and unnecessary
<Slart> zephyr34: it's kind of hard to explain.. like a software emulated computer you run in a window.. you can install software on it, run windows/ubuntu/whatever on it.. you can try out stuff and if something breaks you can just start a new little machine =)
<guntbert> !bash | zephyr34
<ubottu> zephyr34: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sid> '|' isn't a number!
<dr_willis> Hmm |
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: Yeah, I only told him what I know from past experience. I was humble thoughout, and as soon as I was told otherwise by an op I didn't argue >.<
<sfer21> (what's happening with "sid"?)
<zephyr34> thankyou all
<dr_willis> sfer21,  sounds like a script to me.
<zephyr34> for the good suggestion
<dr_willis> !nvidia | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis, please see my private message
<gaelfx1> how can I get SCIM to work with 32-bit apps on a 64-bit system?
<Gnea> CaptainMorgan: my god, has it not stopped yet?
<sfer21> dr_willis: it only does it when someone types !bash |
<sfer21> !bash |
<ubottu> : The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sid> '|' isn't a number!
<sfer21> like so
<AMDMutant> gaelfx1: you mean running 32bit apps on 64bit?
 * CaptainMorgan wishes he didn't just get that last statement.. cuz in actuality Gnea - you're continuing it when it was finished. 
<dr_willis> sfer21,  a very specific bot? :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> bash.org script
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> !bash 4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash 4
<Gnea> CaptainMorgan: may I please pm you?
<sid> 4: <EtherMan> stoner chicks suck
<sid> 4: <EtherMan> they're a waste of a perfectly good set of breasts.
<gaelfx1> AMDMutant: I had no problem installing it with force-architecture, but I can't get SCIM to change IME in the app
<sfer21> an extremely specific bot that looks like it has no purpose...
<CaptainMorgan> Gnea, I'm not sure why, but I can't deny it since you asked nicely
<Slart> ah.. sid is a irc-quote bot..
<sfer21> oh, okay
<Stormx2> CaptainMorgan: Personally I don't think he's got me on /ignore at all.
<dr_willis> i think its time to wave bye bye to sid. :)
 * Stormx2 waves
<Stormx2> o/
<AMDMutant> gaelfx1: if you want running 32bit apps on 64bit install ia32-libs
<[Spooky]> Anyone knows a good GUI html editor? Kompozer seems to be buggy as hell...
<gaelfx1> AMDMutant: I have no problem running it, but I don't have SCIM immodules in the lib32 folder
<gaelfx1> so I can't switch to Chinese input in the app in question, which is QQ by the by
<sfer21> [Spooky]: buggy? how?
<RogerB> spooky you try screem
<Slart> SportChick: mm.. I agree about Kompozer.. just segfaults on me every few minutes..
<Slart> oops.. sorry SportChick, wrong nick
<Slart> [Spooky]: : mm.. I agree about Kompozer.. just segfaults on me every few minutes..
<LMJ> hi
<[Spooky]> Slart: Mm annoying hehe..
<AMDMutant> Slart: [Spooky] : i use quanta now
<Slart> [Spooky]: I've been using bluefish.. but it's not really the same
<CaptainMorgan> [Spooky], Firefox's Web Developer is nice for on-the-fly editing ;)
<Slart> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<[Spooky]> AMDMutant: Ok, thanks for the tips everyone i will look into it...
<AMDMutant> CaptainMorgan: that too :)
<Stormx2> [Spooky], I think the Mozilla suite has an editor. Used to be called "Netscape Composer". That was the first and only WYSIWYG editor I used.
<ardchoille> vim is a nice html editor ;)
<LMJ> I've read if I want to get my Wifi Atheros card in monitor mode, I have to get a patch version of my madwifi-ng drivers. I'm scared to broke my Ubuntu and/or some packages or even worst, get my working wifi out of service. Anyone here did that before and could confirm it works ?
<allsystemsarego> Geany is a good one
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nano is a good html editor as well, :)
<Stormx2> +1 for Geany, but its not WYSIWYG
<gaelfx1> definitely prefer nano over vim
<christopher> emacs nxhtml mode
<allsystemsarego> Anjuta is another good one
<dr_willis> I like geany for editing code. :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> is joe on ubuntu too?
<gnomefreak> guys please stop, its a good way to start a flame war
<AMDMutant> if not wysiwg i use vim
<mclure> hi. I'm having a problem with a unresponsive firefox when downloading torrents. anyone here familiar with this behaviour?
<gaelfx1> mclure: what kind of problem, and what program are you using for torrents?
<mclure> gaelfx1: using deluge torrent
<Stormx2> mclure, downloading the actual .torrent files?
<joaopinto> mclure, is that problem specific to .torrents ?
<CaptainMorgan> an html flame war?? :) anyways yea Web Dev has been a godsend for me in Ubuntu - Highly recommended
<mclure> nope. but when the network activity increases, then firefox becomes unresponsive when using it. just hangs. have to forcequit
<gaelfx1> mclure: sounds like you need to limit the bandwidth that deluge uses
<Stormx2> gaelfx1, even with 0 bandwidth, firefox shouldn't crash
<mclure> joaopinto: guess I should try another software. but works on my other computer. done some minor firefox tweaks
<hischild_laptop> CaptainMorgan, I have seen those around. Please stop the discussion.
<Stormx2> mclure, maybe run firefox from terminal. When it crashes, have a look at the output?
<CaptainMorgan> hischild_laptop, not sure what you're referring to
<gaelfx1> Stormx2: yeah, but I thought he said it hung, not crashed
<joaopinto> Stormx2, it's not crashing, it's hanging, per the description
<Stormx2> gaelfx1, the output might still be useful.
<gaelfx1> Stormx2: true, true. I'll shut up now
<hischild_laptop> CaptainMorgan, this is not the place to give opinions about software, this is a support channel.
<AMDMutant> mclure: hung, you mean hung hung? black out?
<CaptainMorgan> hischild_laptop, seen what around? and why are your targeting me? as it related to Ubuntu, it's definitely on-topic.
<mclure> do I need anything else than just running firefox with 'firefox' from a terminal? no outputs when trying that. I'm a newbie ;-)
<CaptainMorgan> mclure, check your path
<restartme> heelo
<mclure> AMDMutant: black out. unresponsive. it doesn't crash. if I stop deluge torrent, firefox wakes up
<joaopinto> mclure, make sure your existing firefox instances are closed :P
<restartme> hello again
<Stormx2> hischild_laptop: [Spooky] asked for software recommendations, of course he/she will get opinions back, everyone's going to recommend their fav software
<restartme> how to edit xorg.conf file?
<Stormx2> restartme, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<restartme> i don't have right permissions
<hischild_laptop> CaptainMorgan, i'm not targeting anyone. Telling you don't like ubuntu is also related to Ubuntu, but still offtopic. Asking for software recommendations is not a support question, so please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic. Please stop this discussion _NOW_.
<mclure> joaopinto: tried to restart the computer. but the same problem
<Slart> restartme: a bit different solution.. EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stormx2> hischild_laptop, when did he say he didn't like ubuntu?
<joaopinto> mclure, I am referring to the way to execute firefox from the terminal to check for error messages, but I personally doubt that you will get any, since the process is hanging :P
<hischild_laptop> Stormx2, it's an example
<ip-> can ubuntu be installed from a usb stick (my laptops dvd drive is broken)
<Slart> !usb | ip-
<ubottu> ip-: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<joaopinto> ip-, yes it can
<rww> !usb | ip-
<restartme> how to save it?
<mclure> joaopinto: you're right. didn't see anything. just goes black
<CaptainMorgan> hischild_laptop, it was stopped after my last remark - software solves problems, which concerns support, making it 100% on-topic. I'm happy to discontinue the subject.
<ip-> thank you :)! life safers
<restartme> what to press?
<AMDMutant> hischild_laptop: CaptainMorgan: isnt it already stopped....
<Stormx2> restartme, Ctrl+W, Y, Enter.
<restartme> to save file
<restartme> kk
<CaptainMorgan> AMDMutant, it was certainly was
<bakarat> for some reason when i play flash movies on my 64 bit 8.10 system, they ... stall all the time? they start playing, then just stop, i have to manually forward a bit, then it plays for a few seconds again and stops...
<Stormx2> hischild_laptop, the conversation only continued cause you brought it up. You're as guilty as anyone else. It was already over by the time you began targeting CaptainMorgan >.<
<hischild_laptop> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<joaopinto> bakarat, have you tried with flash10 64 bits ?
<bakarat> joaopinto, is it in the repo? i thought it was beta?
<AMDMutant> okay on topic now
<Stormx2> Oh, so when we have problems with your conduct we have to stop talking, but its okay when you complain about us? >.<
<Stormx2> bakarat: Could be an issue with something blocking your soundcard.
<joaopinto> bakarat, I believe there is a verion on the partner repository, you will need to enable it on the software sources
<joaopinto> it's called adobe-flash
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<hischild_laptop> Stormx2, take it to the ops if you think i was wrong. #ubuntu-ops for that.
<funnydude> hiya
<KalEl> hi, i de-installed the file searching tool "tracker" that comes at the top right bar due to some bugs. i forgot how i did that. could you please tell me how i can reinstall it?
<bakarat> joaopinto, ah
<Stormx2> hischild_laptop, I know the op channel. I've already been in it today
<bakarat> Stormx2, hmm, could be, how can i check this?
<mk123> whats the root password for when im on the liveCD?
<funnydude> can anybody tell me where i can get a laptop from with no OS or office?
<ip-> just so i understand, i need ubuntu on a computer to make the stick?
<CaptainMorgan> mk123, that's a great question..
<mk123> funnydude: rjtech.com
<sfer21> KalEl: right click panel > add to panel
<bakarat> funnydude, you can get a linux-based laptop from dell... ;)
<CaptainMorgan> mk123, is there one?
<joaopinto> mk123, there is no root password, you just use: sudo command
<mk123> i tried leaving it blan didnt work
<CaptainMorgan> indded
<bakarat> funnydude, you don't pay anything for the os and there is no office on it
<AMDMutant> none! lol
<bakarat> funnydude, that's probably the closest you can get
<Slart> funnydude: well.. you might want to start by narrowing it down to what country you live in?
<mk123> su: authetication failure
<Stormx2> bakarat, restart your computer, and open firefox first. Try playing a flash video. If you don't have the problem, it means your sound setup is a bit faulty (probably pulse's fault)
<mk123> with no pass
<joaopinto> mk123, sudo -i
<bakarat> Stormx2, ah k
<Slart> mk123: there isn't a root password
<bakarat> Stormx2, thanks
<joaopinto> the root account is disabled on the live cd
<Slart> !root | mk123
<ubottu> mk123: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mk123> sudo works though, not su
<KalEl> sfer21, is it called tracker-search-tool in the aptitude program?
<Stormx2> I'm off. Stupid grandparents.
<d_mitry> i've had a slight mishap whilst trying to resize an ntfs partition within ubuntu using gparted. the computer experienced a hang during the process. now i can't mount the partition -- "NTFS signature is missing". is there way to recover?
<joaopinto> !language | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<neowner> hi all
<rww> joaopinto: "stupid" isn't against the channel rules :P
<sfer21> KalEl: oh, you deleted it completely and didn't just remove it from the panel? yes, it would be called that
<mk123> can someone help me reallocate freespace with gparted?
<CaptainMorgan> d_mitry, I assume you sufficiently made backups?
<KalEl> ok thanks!
<joaopinto> rww, calling stupid to your grandparents does not match with "family friendly" ;)
<mk123> sda1 is free space, i'm trying to reallocate it to sda2 which is right after
<funnydude> i dont find any on the dell website, can you link me please?
<rww> joaopinto: hah! i don't think that's what the factoid writers meant, but good interpretation :)
<CaptainMorgan> joaopinto, that's subjective.. what if they're actually intelligent and the word was appropriate for time reasons?
<Slart> oh.. come on.. 50% of all the text in this channel is people complaining about other people for various silly reasons... (probably 51% after I've written this)..
<CaptainMorgan> non-intelligent
<sfer21> mk123: just make sda2 bigger
<gaelfx1> how can I get SCIM to work with QQ on a 64-bit system?
<mk123> sfer21: i can't
<mk123> sfer21: how do i make it bigegr?
<CaptainMorgan> mk123, gparted is pretty intuitive, no?
<Kenny> Problem: I cannot connect to my router. The Password type is WPA TKIP PSK and SSID isset to hidden. When I try to connect it always asks for the password, again and again. Also I can't connect to my Router with Windows Vista after trying to connect on Ubuntu, until i reboot the router. I use Ubuntu 8.10 and installed with wubi. Any help?
<sfer21> mk123: right click > resize, i think?
<funnydude> im from the UK btw
<mk123> i can't
<rww> funnydude: http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<mk123> basically i had sda1 which i deleted
<CaptainMorgan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<d_mitry> CaptainMorgan: if i did, i wouldn't be asking. i took a bad risk.
<mk123> now i have free space that i want to make sda2 into
<CaptainMorgan> ouch
<mk123> but i think sda2 has to be before the free space
<rww> funnydude: http://www.dell.co.uk/ubuntu might work better if you're in the UK
<joaopinto> mk123, you should be able to move sda2
<AMDMutant> mk123: dont mount sda1 anda sda2
<jimius> happy birthday
<mk123> AMDMutant: i did umount -a
<funnydude> what laptop should i go for, im no good with spec
<joaopinto> !ot | jimius
<ubottu> jimius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jimius> :/
<rww> funnydude: ##hardware for hardware help / computer selection help :)
<mk123> can i do copy/paste?
<mk123> i did copy of sda2 into sda1
<funnydude> ##hardware
<funnydude> ##hardware
<funnydude> not working
<FloodBot1> funnydude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mk123> will things still wowrk?
<bazhang> funnydude, /join
<Slart> mk123: find one you can afford that looks cool, then go to a store and ask if you can try a live cd in their demo-machine..
<joaopinto> function1, type /join ##hardware
<rww> funnydude: you join IRC channels with, e.g. /join ##hardware
<sfer21> funnydude: /join ##hardware
<mk123> Slart what?
<CaptainMorgan> that's funny
<Slart> mk123: bah.. nevermind.. wrong nick.. sorry
<Slart> funnydude: find one you can afford that looks cool, then go to a store and ask if you can try a live cd in their demo-machine..
<mk123> meow
<bazhang> mk123, ??
<AMDMutant> mk123: right click no resize/move ?
<AMDMutant> mk123: is it grayed?
<mk123> AMDMutant: i'm copy sda2 into sda1 (this is now called sda5)
<d_mitry> CaptainMorgan: the good thing is that the data isn't THAT important. also, it may be of help to say that testdisk says that the partition has more heads/cylinders than an ntfs partition. maybe testdisk would help, but it hangs the machine soon enough after asking it to analyse the structure of the disk.
<mk123> then im going to delete sda2
<mk123> and resize sda5
<asp> Hey! trying to mount an audio cd, i get wrong filesystem, bad flag or bad superblock errors on the device
<dr_willis> asp,  one normally does NOT mount audio cds
<AMDMutant> mk123: and sooo oonn...
<asp> dr_willis, well.. id dosn't automount for some reason
<asp> it*
<dr_willis> asp,   you dont mount them automatically either.. You could start a player to play them automatically.. but the cd does not get mounted like normal data cd/dvds do
<dr_willis> You aren't supposed to mount audio CDs, as audio playback and CD ripping accesses the media directly.
<guntbert> asp: audio CDs don't have a file system, so ^-^
<dr_willis> There are some tools/addons/kioslaves and so forth for file managers that can make it appear as if you are accessing them.. but its  a bit of a 'trick'
<dr_willis> !info cdfs
<ubottu> Package cdfs does not exist in intrepid
<asp> guntbert, dr_willis ok
<mk123> if i copy a partition 'sda2' copy into an empty 'sda1' , will the new partition 'sda5' work?
<musictoto> asp: if you want to play or rip the audio cd open program 'sound juicer'
<asp> musictoto, ok
<njdube> I saved a custom theme in gnome.  Where do I find the file?  I'd like to share it with others but I can't find it.
<musictoto> asp: more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-audiocds.html
<asp> musictoto, ok thanks
<mk123> if i copy a partition 'sda2' copy into an empty 'sda1' , will the new partition 'sda5' work?
<dr_willis> mk123,  clarify what you mean by 'work'  what does sda5 have to do with sda1 and sda2 at all?
<mk123> sda1 was ext2 but i deleted it
<mk123> i copy sda2 into the space of sda1
<mk123> this new partition is called 'sda5'
<mk123> is it an exact clone like norton ghost?
<mk123> or do i have to rebuild some packages?
<gnomefreak> fDCmsxmC
<dr_willis> You made a new Logical instide an extended partition then.   the data should be the same..but its not a primary partition.
<gnomefreak> damn keyboard :(
<mk123> no ...
<mk123> i deleted sda1
<mk123> it was empty space
<mk123> then i copy/paste sda2 into the empty space
<mk123> and it recreates itself as primary
<mk123> with all the same properties
<mk123> but will i have to rebuild things?
<liye> hello, i'm not sure if I can ask a awk script problem here? I want to process two files and find a pattern appears in one file in another file as well
<dr_willis> sda5 IS  the name used for a 'logical partition, inside an extended partition'       sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 would be the names for 'primary' partitions. One or more primaries can be a extended. the first logical  would be sda5
<mk123> maybe the software will be looking for sda2 but since its sda5 there may be conflict?
<dr_willis> its possible it may confuse some things.. or not.. depending on what the data is and whats accessing it..
<Gnea> liye: check out #awk
<liye> Gnea, thank you!
<asp> hi again. i was trying to mount the cdrom since when accessing it from the desktop, it said cannot change to folder because it is not local
<ozgur> hi how do I install .ssh files?
<dr_willis> ozgur,  you sure you diont mean .sh files?
<Gnea> ozgur: what .ssh files?
<ozgur> Gnea: .sh files
<mk123> sh name.sh
<Gnea> ozgur: ah, depends on the .sh file, i suppose
<dr_willis> ozgur,  you 'run' sh files.. what is it you are trying to run/install?
<mk123> make sure bash is symlinked to sh first
<Gnea> ozgur: is it containing another program or is it a program itself?
<mk123> ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<dr_willis> mk123,  thats NOT a good idea
<mk123> why not?
<dr_willis> if you want to make bash the default system shell do it the RIGHT way
<asp> dr_willis, musictoto.. any ideas?
<dr_willis> mk123,  ive not had to ever do that .. 'bash foo.sh' works just fine. IF needed
<ozgur> dr_willing: it was j2me.. sh j2me.sh did it..
<mk123> whats the proper way?
<ozgur> mk123: thanks..
<dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure sh   i belive mk123
<dr_willis> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<mk123> doesnt that do the exact same thing?
<dr_willis> Or fix the scripts.
<dr_willis> mk123,  you coudl go about deleting things at random also.. OR you could use the package manager to properly Uninstall things.. which is better?
<KalEl> is there any theme called "clear" for intrepid ibex?
<dr_willis> Use the tools provided when they do the task you need to do.
<mk123> good point dr_willis
<mk123> are you actually a doctor?
<zeeshan> i have a video card that has two dvi outputs.. i have 3 screens, two lcd, 1 crt. i want to use the crt for gaming. i want to replicate one of the dvi signals on the monitor from a lcd. i was thinking of getting a dvi splitter cable, however the problem is, it'll try to run both screens at teh same resolution.. what should i do?
<zeeshan> dont know where else to ask :)
<ozgur> what's the command to log in as root?
<god_julius> ozgur: sudo su
<dr_willis> mk123,  No. :) i just recall the HUGE flamefest when dash got used as 'sh' ages ago.
<dr_willis> DONT use sudo su either.. :)
<dr_willis>  use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i
<mk123> because you are coherent and i can understand you very well - thats why i asked
<mk123> do you have a phd?
<god_julius> dr_willis: what is the difference?
<Kenny> I uninstalled Ubuntu which was installed by Wubi, but the Boot Loader is still there, how can i remove it now?
<dr_willis> god_julius,   one is REDUNDANT and may not set up all the settings right...  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<mk123> Kenny: you have to replace it with something else - rewrite the MBR
<dr_willis> bad 'habbits' vs  better practices :)
<god_julius> dr_willis: ok thanks :)
<Kenny> mk123: how?
<mk123> using another boot loader or windows
<dr_willis> zeeshan,  you must have a very large desk.     I cant recall ever seeing a CRT that used DVI.
<KalEl> does intrepid ibex look like this: http://fc80.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/126/7/a/Clear___Intrepid_Ibex_by_salane89.jpg
<Kenny> mk123: with the windows vista cd?
<mk123> wow thats beautiful
<mk123> Kenny: yes
<KalEl> mine doesn't... is it because i updated instead of downloading and installing fresh?
<mk123> fixmbr i think is the command - but it really messed things up when i ran it once
<zeeshan> dr_willis the crt isnt hooked up, only the two lcd are
<zeeshan> im trying to get the crt to work :)
<zeeshan> maybe i can do a s-video -> vga
<mk123> KalEl: i think those are special effects you can turn on, i.e compiz
<dr_willis> zeeshan,  check the crt - You sure it has a dvi conector?     If you start doing too much with the signals you will get bad  video.  But its your games. :)
<Slart> KalEl: hmm. it's not the default install.. but I guess you could customize it to look something like that if you wanted to
<zeeshan> dr_willis when did i ever say the crt had a dvi connector?
<zeeshan> :(
<KalEl> i like the top bar and the Applications drop box, mine are just cream colored
<KalEl> and non-transparent
<dr_willis> zeeshan,  so you wish to Split a DVI signal convert one half to vga?
<Slart> KalEl: could be KDE.. I can't get my gnome-panels to look like that
<mk123> why is my blocksize 16384? where does this number come from?
<Kenny> thats it, i never gonna use linux anymore x/
<KalEl> ok thanks
<zeeshan> dr_willis yes
<zeeshan> and having control over what resolution it sees
<mk123> Kenny: yes you will
<zeeshan> or my other option is.. connect it through s-video
<dr_willis> zeeshan,    I can imagine that may cause all sorts of problems on both monitors.. but try it i guess..
<zeeshan> dr_willis the one i know it will do for sure is limited to one resolution :/
<dr_willis> you could always turn off one monuitor when you game :)
<zeeshan> good idea!!
<dr_willis> Then again. I dont see what one gains by using a CRT for gaming.. Unless you got a real little LCD and a BIG crt.
<zeeshan> i got big lcds :P
<zeeshan> but i still notice a 'delay'
<zeeshan> in 2ms lcd
<zeeshan> i hate it!
<ozgur> I'm having a problem installing J2ME.. it says a need to type a path but no entered path works.
<mk123> whats faster than 2ms?
<dr_willis> Sure.. sure you do.. :) have fun...
<mk123> ozgur: its talking about PATH varialve, you can set it by "export PATH=$PATH:/some/new/destination"
<dr_willis>  I will stick with a nice clear DVI signal Display ..... over a VGA one.. But thats me...
<CalvinDK> I cant get wine to work on ubuntu can some one help me ?
<mk123> CalvinDK: whats the problem?
<ozgur> oh ok
<Gnea> CalvinDK: how are you trying to use it?
<ozgur> mk123: let me try that mate
<KalEl> Slart, i could set the background color and transparency through right click -> properties of the gnome-panel, but i do not know how to set the font color to white
<Guest65039> i got some error on my hard drive when its routine check got some errors,  did some stuff then rebooted, when i should be at login screen it says "/home/nbeebo/ does not appear to exist" , now im in irssi in safe mode... but i can still cd to /home/nbeebo etc
<mk123> ozgur: you can permanently fix it in the bash profile file (i forget what its called in ubuntu)
<Slart> KalEl: no idea really.. never messed that much with my gnome
<KalEl> ok thanks
<ortsvorsteher> mk123, you mean .bashrc?
<linny1> ok heres my situation , have my desktop running 8.10 and my laptop running 8.04 the desktop is connected to the internet by eth0 and eth1 is plugged into that laptop i would like to set up internet connection sharing so the laptop can access the internet and can shere /dev/sdb1 on the desktop machine how would i achive this ?
<ozgur> mk123: how will I do that?
<mk123> ortsvorsteher: if thats the ubuntu counterpart for .profile
<CalvinDK> i have tryed http://aparateys.blogspot.com/2007/06/running-vice-121-commodore-emulator.html but it doesnt work
<mk123> ozgur: do what?
<matthew> hello everybody
<mk123> matthew:  hello
<ortsvorsteher> i take a look
<ozgur> mk123: fix it permanently.
<Guest65039> my session cannot find /home/nbeebo but i can cd to it in safe mode, im in irssi at this moment
<matthew> I am new to ubuntu
<matthew> hello
<ozgur> mk123: how do I enter the bash profile file?
<Guest65039> hello
<matthew> is there anybody from malra
<mk123> ozgur: add the export line to the .bashrc file
<matthew> malta*
<mk123> ozgur: use a text editor such as nano
<Guest65039> !o5o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o5o
<mk123> ozgur: do find / -name .bashrc
<Guest65039> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Rounin> Hello! I'd like to install all the available fonts (at least ttf and otf), but four of the fonts are conflicting, which makes it near impossible to use apt-get, and synaptic seems to be missing most of the packages.... Apparently it's not using sources.lst?
<Guest65039> hmm nevermind
<linny1> ok heres my situation , have my desktop running 8.10 and my laptop running 8.04 the desktop is connected to the internet by eth0 and eth1 is plugged into that laptop i would like to set up internet connection sharing so the laptop can access the internet and can share /dev/sdb1 on the desktop machine how would i achive this ?
<Rounin> Could someone help me figure that out?
<mk123> Rounin:  what?
<Rounin> What, what?
<Guest65039> i got some error on my hard drive when its routine check got some errors,  did some stuff then rebooted, when i should be at login screen it says "/home/nbeebo/ does not appear to exist" , now im in irssi in safe mode... but i can still cd to /home/nbeebo etc
<chop> hey im looking for a voice yahoo chat can any one help me
<Rounin> I need to install a bunch of fonts, except for two fonts that also match
<mk123> chop skype?
<Rounin> Synaptic doesn't have them, but apt-get does
<mk123> Rounin: I think fonts come as packages
<linny1> Guest65039: you could try mkdir /home/neebo
<Zygot> linny1: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<matthew> i been trying to use wine without success
<linny1> Zygot: thx
<Rounin> Well yes, they do
<Guest65039> linny1, /home/nbeebo does exist, i can cd to it
<mk123> Rounin: apt-get , use it
<Rounin> And I'd like to install them
<chop> does skype have yahoo on  it
<njdube_> When you save a custom theme in Gnome where does the file go?
<Zygot> linny1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<Rounin> Well, apt-get doesn't work, mk123
<mk123> chop ask the skype people
<mk123> Rounin: why not?
<Rounin> Perhaps you could tell me how to resolve the conflict?
<Rounin> I just told you twice...
<Rounin> Two of the fonts are creating a conflict
<Rounin> Why do you think I asked..?
<linny1> Guest65039 have you altered the permissions on it ?
<Zygot> linny1:and then set up some kind of file share/server on the desktop
<mk123> Rounin: oh - i didnt understand the first time -- why dont you tell me what conflict its giving you - am i supposed to guess?
<linny1> Zygot: thanks mate :)
<Guest65039> linny1, not manually no
<Rounin> It just says they conflict with some other fonts
<Guest65039> linny1, or on purpose
<chop> how do i download skype
<Rounin> So I'd like to not install those fonts
<mk123> Rounin use apt-get to download the entire package - remove those 2 fonts - install
<linny1> Zygot: i think ill just do an ftp one ive done those before
<Rounin> There's no entire package
<Rounin> Oh, you mean download only
<Guest65039> i got some error on my hard drive when its routine check got some errors,  did some stuff then rebooted, when i should be at login screen it says "/home/nbeebo/ does not appear to exist" , now im in irssi in safe mode... but i can still cd to /home/nbeebo etc
<joejc> whats a disrto like ubuntu?
<Guest65039> oh sorry wrong text
<tavi> Eroare generală
<tavi> SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]
<tavi> Table 'p' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed [1195]
<tavi> A apărut o eroare SQL la citirea acestei pagini. Contactaţi un administrator de forum dacă această problemă persistă.
<mk123> joejc kubuntu
<FloodBot1> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matthew> is there anybody expert on wine here?
<tavi> what;ś this?
<Rounin> But it doesn't work either, because of the conflict
<tavi> why i can´t see the webpage
<tavi> ?
<joejc> thay has gnome
<joejc> that*
<chop> is   there any yahoo chat voice
<mk123> Rounin: i'm sorry i'm not smart enough to know a solution
<xul> doesn't matter ubuntu, kubuntu etc. they all are Debian
<Guest65039> my session cannot find /home/nbeebo but i can cd to it in safe mode, im in irssi at this moment
<mk123> chop i think skype does voice did you check
<Rounin> OK, well, thanks for trying, mk123
<linny1> Guest65039: hmm well check the permissions on the folder by typing ls -l
<Guest65039> linny1, ok brb
<mk123> Rounin:  try to give as much info as possible maybe i'll get ideas
<Gnea> xul: based on Debian. they are not Debian.
<AMDMutant|Away> !anybody|matthew
<ubottu> matthew: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xul> its the same
<Gnea> xul: in what way?
<xul> the package process are indentical
<Gnea> yes.
<xul> only the flavour is diferent
<Rounin> There isn't really much else to say... I need to install a bunch of font packages, but avoid two specific ones
<Gnea> but the packages are not always identical.
<Rounin> If they'd been in Synaptic as usual it would have been easy
<vlamir> hello guys
<Gnea> xul: right.
<xul> yes the signature is diferent
<root> linny1, all it says is nbeebo nbeebo
<xul> but you can install a .deb from anny distro
<xul> without problem
<vlamir> hello guys how are you???
<musictoto> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest19099> im in root mode, how do i get out of it in safe mode?
<mk123> exit
<vlamir> thanks
<Guest19099> quit
<mk123> yes
<joejc> can mint install deb files?
<Slart> joejc: ask the mint-people (but probably yes)
<bazhang> joejc, ask in mintsupport
<bazhang> joejc, likely yes though
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> can i add password into the sudo command line?
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: nope.. you can pipe it from a file though (not recommended)
<ozgur> Im still having problems installing J2ME.. the export PATH=$PATH:/some/new/destination did not work..
<nbeebo> linny1, didnt do anything, but maybe it "exists" now because i cd'd too it before.. anyway it is working now thanks!
<vlamir> 	
<vlamir> Do you teach me how to make the padlocks of the neck in folders I ubuntu?
<xul> joejc: if mint is a .deb distro can if not you can convert packages with alien
<mk123> ozgur export only works in the shell you are in (terminal emulator )
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Slart, How else could i run a root cmd in non-user mode automaticly?
<mk123> ozgur: do echo $PATH      in order to make sure the changes have been made succesfully
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm, normal user mode*
<mk123> CoUrPsE|DeAd: use sudo
<Slart> xul, joejc: installing packages from another distro (or even flavour) can be very bad
<epifanio> hi All, i'm on a macbook pro 2.2 with ubuntu8.10
<xul> no is not
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: write an expect script
<fetisch> connect 10.25.0.1
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, mk123 kinda missed the question.
<epifanio>  i'm tring to fix a problem using the touchpad.
<epifanio> the standard installation instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro2-1_2-2/Intrepid don't give me a touchpad with two-finger scrolling and two-finger button (right click) so following an example from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Intrepid#Touchpad%20(appletouch) i added these lines http://rafb.net/p/Gv6UjG83.html to " /etc/hal/fdi/policy/appletouch.fdi"....
<xul> i install on my debian packages from slack
<epifanio> ...now the two finger (scroll+dx-button) works fine ... but pressing the "down arrow key" i've the same results as pressing right-click :-/
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: perl/expect works quite well for that, actually
<xul> and is working great
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Gnea, expect script?
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: well.. it's the "pipe from file" thingy.. or you can disable the sudo password for that command only.. I don't think there really is a good way
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd googles.
<bazhang> xul, dont recommend it here
<joejc> unless im in the wrong chennel theres only 2 people in the mint channel and ones a bot, whats the mint channel?
<allsystemsarego> CoUrPsE|DeAd, use the NOPASSWD option
<ozgur> mk123: theres like 10.. is that ok?
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes, it's a scripting language
<xul> also i make .deb from sources with checkinstall utility
<musictoto> joejc: linuxmint is on irc.stpotchat.org
<mk123> ozgur: yes there are many PATHs
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well i only want to mkdir
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: running things as root without password could be considered a huuuuuge security hole =)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> so disableing sudo for that wouldnt hurt would it?
<musictoto> joejc: on irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint
<musictoto> joejc: more info: http://www.linuxmint.com/links.php
<Gnea> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that depends on where you want to create the dir
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i want to create it in /media/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Nevermind, i just relised this whole excerise is going to take longer than i thought.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> It was just gunna be a one time script.
<Gnea> ah
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks for all the help guys, :)
<Gnea> :)
<matthew> do you know any maltese ubuntu users
<chop> skope does not work on ubuntu
<Slart> chop: yes it does
<Gnea> !info skope
<ubottu> Package skope does not exist in intrepid
<chop> it did not want   to load  on
<sebastian> hi im having a problem in mounting my disks. it says unable to mount
<xul> http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<Slart> !skype | chop
<ubottu> chop: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<wirefire> hi could someone advise the best way to return specific lines a text file.  Im thinking sed/grep/awk however i dont want to match a specific pattern as the data always changes for instance say i want to return lines 5 to 10 in a specific file?
<musictoto> sebastian: what filetype are you trying to mount ?
<sebastian> musictoto: ntfs
<Slart> wirefire: there's tail and head.. I'm sure there's something to just cut out the lines you want
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mt matthew
<wirefire> Slart, im familiar with head and tail which work with the top and bottom of a file im looking for the middle bit :p, ill double check to make sure if they have the capability but to my knowledge they dont do that i want
<sebastian> and if u want a GUI its klamAv
<musictoto> sebastian: open terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" without the quotes
<matthew> many thanks
<sebastian> wrong hehe
<Slart> wirefire: oh.. I don't think they can.. I just figured since they did those two there has to be a middle one.. I'm looking too
<musictoto> sebastian: look at the disk you want to mount and look what it's name is: sda1/sdb1/...
<mrwes> re
<saler> wirefire , i think u need to add -n/+n to head or tail
<hischild_laptop> Slart, wirefire, why don't you cut the head n tail of a file and diff it?
<Slart> hischild_laptop, wirefire: ahh.. sneaky, very sneaky indeed =)
<hischild_laptop> Slart, wirefire, perhaps cut? I know it can do it on characters ... or grep
<musictoto> sebastian: did you do that ?
<sebastian> musictoto: sda1 and sda5
<wirefire> hmmm lemmie look into it ill let you know how i get on
<musictoto> sebastian: ok now do "cd /media"
<sebastian> i tried sudo mount -a but that didnt work either
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> no disks there
<sebastian> only cdrom, and i dont even have a cd rom :P
<Slart> wirefire: look at this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/display-certain-line-in-a-file-568570/
<CalvinDK> Does someone know haw to play commodore64 games on ubuntu
<sebastian> musictoto: what now?
<chop> exit
<Slart> someone created a "tummy" script to display certain lines from a file =)
<tony_84> some chanel in spanish??
<jdahl> have anyone here been able to connect to a wireless router with higher speed than 54mbps? I have wireless card and a router that are supposedly faster,  but the wifi card always connects at 54mpbs.  I would like to force the wifi card to connect using WPA2-PSK - how can I check if that is used?
<Slart> !es | tony_84
<ubottu> tony_84: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gnomefreak> how do you set ports in evolution?
<tony_84> thanks Slart
<mario> it!
<mario> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<werdnum> Hello, my X goes into low-graphics mode when I first reboot, but I seem to be able to fix it with ps aux | grep X | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill && /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<wirefire> Slart, i do think sed is the way just need to figure out making it return multiple specified lines e.g. n-n
<Slart> wirefire:
<Slart> sed -n '5,10p' file1
<Slart> wirefire: I haven't tried it myself.. but it was suggested in that thread
<wirefire> Slart, yeah that should be perfect many thanks
<musictoto> sebastian: then "sudo mkdir mydrive
<musictoto> sebastian: then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive -t NTFS"
<musictoto> sebastian: any luck ?
<mario> hi
<sebastian> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive -t NTFS
<mario> How can enter in recory mode in xubuntu ppc??? please
<sebastian> got unknown filesystem NTFS
<sebastian> musictoto: worked with small letters
<musictoto> sebastian: ok so it's mounted now ?
<sebastian> musictoto: worked with only one disk
<CalvinDK> Does someone know haw to play commodore64 games on ubuntu ?
<sebastian> not my other partition
<musictoto> sebastian:  yes now you have to do the samething for the next partition
<musictoto> sebastian: but with a different makedir
<Gnea> !recovery | mario
<ubottu> mario: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<sebastian> ok :)
<musictoto> sebastian: sudo mkdir mydrive2
<ardchoille> CalvinDK: apt-cache search -n vice
<mario> without an alternate cd?
<sebastian> musictoto: working :) thx a lot, will it auto-mount when i restart?
<Gnea> mario: what's the problem?
<musictoto> sebastian: no it will not automount, but now you only have to do the sudo mount, not the sudo mkdir anymore
<sebastian> musictoto: thx a lot for the help :)
<esc__> Hello frends the ver ubuntu 8.10 server is gui
<Gnea> esc__: what?
<hischild_laptop> esc__, no, it's command line only by default. You can install a gui after.
<Flapperbol1> Hi there
<musictoto> sebastian: no problem
<carol> chat
<esc__> hischild i need to do nas for my office wich one you recomdad server or home
<mario> I have installed Xubuntu 6.06 on Imac g3... all right .... but when i must insert name and password login incorrect
<rainabba> Did you guys know that bad RAM can manifest itself as 1001 different problems? :)
<mario> ?????!!!
<mario> ????
<Flapperbol1> really short question: (Using Ubuntu 8.10)
<Flapperbol1> few seconds ago, i accidently pressed a few buttons (somewhere near the left bottom of the keyboard) and ubuntu suddenly showed all my workspaces like a wall.... what combination did i press?
<Gnea> mario: no need for so much punctuation. are you sure you typed the password without caps lock on?
<hischild_laptop> Flapperbol1, super E
<Flapperbol1> ahh, cool. thanks hischild_laptop :-D
<rainabba> Flapperbol1: FYI, that is Compiz-Fusion doing it's thing (aka "Desktop Effects")
<mario> yes
<esc__> Hi frends, i need to do Nas box for my office for buck up wich one recomded to dawnod server or home
<Gnea> esc__: server
<Flapperbol1> rainabba: i knew about those desktops effect, but i thought the only one i had was the sliding thingy  (ctrl+alt+arrows)
<werdnum> When I resume from suspend, my laptop's screen goes bananas. Just a bunch of (mostly blue) lines filling the whole screen.
<esc__> gnea but i dont no text line i am new
<werdnum> I have to restart X with alt-sysrq-K.
<werdnum> How can I fix this?
<Gnea> mario: don't know what to suggest... try again until you get it right or reinstall
<Gnea> esc__: then get desktop
<Marvinnn> whats wierd is i can ping from the suse machine but i cant ping the suse machine
<mario> tnx
<rainabba> Flapperbol1: There are dozens available and you likely have quite a few now. If you do "advanced" you'll get more. Try Super + MouseScrollWheel.
<CalvinDK> Does someone know haw to play commodore64 games on ubuntu ?
<Gnea> werdnum: why?
<werdnum> Gnea: Why what?
<Gnea> werdnum: why do you have to use sysrq and not ctrl-alt-backspace?
<AMDMutant> CalvinDK: xmess-sdl
<esc__> gnea but can i do on server gui
<Flapperbol1> thanks for that rainabba, is there some kind of list with all available commands? (visual effects are at normal atm, but iĺl put it on advance since my laptop has a decent gpu)
<werdnum> Gnea: not sure, let me just check that ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work.
<Gnea> esc__: i suggest you read and follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387598
<bobbob1016> For some reason I lost all my side panel shortcuts in nautilus.  Now whenever I add them, they disappear.  Any ideas?
<esc__> how can i from server do gui what i need to do
<mrwes> bobbob1016: hit the F9 key
<gogol17> !BaldScribe David & Eddings, Leigh - [The Dreamers 04] - The Younger Gods (v2.2) [html].rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> esc__: by learning how to use the commandline.
<bobbob1016> mrwes, I didn't mean the whole panel was gone, I just meant my actual shortcuts, the normal ones are there.
<Gnea> ...
<mrwes> hehe...wrong channel gogol17
<bobbob1016> mrwes, Although that seems to have reset the panel, and I can add things, after pressing F9 again.
<mrwes> those are your bookmarks
<mrwes> do you see the bookmarks menu at the top?
<noc> hi
<noc> is there any pascal compiler in ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> mrwes, I know how to add them.  I've always been dragging and dropping them to the sidebar, but since yesterday when I dragged them there, they disappeared right away.  They're staying now, thanks.
<mneumonic> icq.com
<werdnum> ??
<guntbert> noc: there is fpc (free pascal compiler)
<Slart> noc: yes
<Slart> !info fp
<ubottu> Package fp does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info fpc
<ubottu> fpc (source: fpc): Free Pascal Compiler -- Meta Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-dfsg1-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mk123> can someone help me boot in sda5 instead of sda3 ?
<mrwes> sure
<noc> ubottu: fpc has installed or i have to install it from internet?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrwes> fpc: did you try a goggle search for pascal compiler and ubuntu?
<mk123> mrwes what do i have to do in order to boot sda5 instead of sda3? just edit the menu.lst?
<werdnum> Gnea: My mistake, ctrl-alt-backspace seems to work.
<guntbert> noc: enable the universe repository and the install it (using synaptic or apt-get install)
<guntbert> *then
<kanibalizm> yellow :)
<kanibalizm> guntbert: you are the wiseman here right ?
<bazhang> kanibalizm, ??
<noc> guntbert: is this only enough for install that? apt-get install fpc
<guntbert> kanibalizm: not at all, whats your question?
<kanibalizm> i fail to install java
<bazhang> !java > kanibalizm
<ubottu> kanibalizm, please see my private message
<guntbert> noc: you will need 'sudo apt-get install fpc'
<kanibalizm> !hug bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug bazhang
<bazhang> kanibalizm, you need to read that link
<kanibalizm> i an reading it atm
<Gnea> werdnum: cool
<werdnum> Gnea: "blue gibberish suspend ubuntu" is kinda bad for searching - any alternative suggestions?
<Lasivian> does anyone know of a realaudio stream recorder for unix?
<Gnea> werdnum: i'm guessing, and please correct me if i'm wrongm, that when you suspend your system, you get a bsod?
<werdnum> Gnea: It's linux, there is no BSOD.
<Gnea> werdnum: i meant BSOD as a general term - frozen, unresponsive, and blue
<Lasivian> Black Screen Of Death = Blown Power Supply
<hischild_laptop> werdnum, how about black screen of death? That's what i've gotten so far
<noc> guntbert: then i have to write program in a text document?
<werdnum> Gnea: not pure blue, gibberish.
<werdnum> a light blue gibberish.
<Lasivian> ansi gibberish you mean?
<Gnea> werdnum: try this:  ubuntu suspend howto
<guntbert> noc: I suppose, yes,  but I never used it, just searched for 'pascal ubuntu'
<AMDMutant> werdnum: vga problem...
<werdnum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<Gnea> hischild_laptop: neat page with ubuntu stuff: http://littlergirl.googlepages.com/
<werdnum> I've been using 'acpitool -s'
<AMDMutant> acpi
<hischild_laptop> Gnea, bookmarked
<Gnea> werdnum: you might also want to see if your specific laptop is covered for suspend issues
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Gnea> hischild_laptop: i like the way it's written
<hischild_laptop> Gnea, ill take a closer look later and let you know what i think of it. Sounds good so far. offtopic? :-)
<Ward1983> my sound worked, but my mic didnt, so i added sliders, now only headphones work, also when it worked i constantly had problems
<Ward1983> how can i fix this? i only have this with 64bit
<Ward1983> and only with linux
<Ward1983> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Ward1983> thanx bazhang
<mk123> can someone help me boot sda5 instead of sda3?
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.... anyone know if bug #282752 is likely ever to get fixed in intrepid, and, if not, if it's possible to use the upstream (redhat) version, where it's been fixed for three months?
<Gnea> mk123: what is sda5 supposed to be?
<Gnea> hischild_laptop: nah, it's focused quite acutely on ubuntu :)
<pipegeek> seems to have been a regression from hardy to intrepid, that was reported before the intrepid release
<wolfeySI> hello unreal tournament 2004 sometimes crashes with a log like this http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/UT2004.log.txt .. any ideas?
<mk123> i copied sda3 with gparted to sda5
<mk123> sda5 is 110gigs
<Gnea> !bug 282752
<mk123> sda3 is 38 gigs
<epifanio> guys, have you any clue on how can i fix the "down-arrow-key" problem?
<mk123> i think im in sda5 because df shows sda3 is 110g , (its being mislabelled)
<vinc> hi. i have a bunch of .ttf files. how can i install them on my ubuntu box? thanks
<Lasivian> does anyone know of a realaudio stream recorder for unix?
<Gnea> mk123: just edit your menu.lst to have sda5 be the new root
<hischild_laptop> !fonts | vinc
<ubottu> vinc: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<noc> guntbert: when i type sudo apt-get install message appear couldn't find package fpc
<Lasivian> I suppose I could go line-out to microphone but that's... clunky
<mk123> Gnea: do i need to run grub again?
<epifanio> what i done is to add a file like these "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/appletouch.fdi" http://rafb.net/p/Gv6UjG83.html
<mk123> Gnea: which menu.lst do i edit? the one in sda5 or the one in sda3?
<Gnea> mk123: as long as it's booting okay right now, probabl not
<Gnea> mk123: sda5
<Gnea> mk123: or whichever one grub is reading from
<mk123> Gnea one is a clone of the other except it has a bigger size
<OsamaK_> Hello! Is Ubuntu translation via web applied in the real-time or should it get reviewed? And if I work on Ubuntu 8.10, would Ubuntu 9.04's translation be updated as well?
<Gnea> mk123: then yes, reinstall grub
<epifanio> now my touchpad works nice, but pressing the down-arrow-key i've the same window opened like when press the dx-mouse-button
<hischild_laptop> go
<mk123> Gnea how do i reinstall grub, just by running root () and setup () ?
<noc> guntbert: can you help me?
<_MAV> Hello All
<Looop> Hey does anyone heir studie on a university where they use EdUbuntu ?
<_MAV> Where can I get python decompiler for Pyhon 2.5 ?
<_MAV> freeware
<NotSure> my computer doesn't see my DVD drive..  I am trying to play a house md dvd and nothing happens when I put  it in the drive
<Doldon> Hi all!! How can I connect to radmin server? Me - on Ubuntu 8.10, Server - on Windows XP.
<NotSure> also, I don't have a dvd icon on the desktop
<Ward1983> bazhang , thats a great link :) adding the right modelname did the trick, my spdif now sounds absolutely perfect :)
<PurplePlus> Doldon sudo apt-get install tsclient
<bazhang> Ward1983, nice to hear :)
<_MAV> Where can I get python decompiler for Pyhon 2.5 ?
<Doldon> PurplePlus, Thanks! :)
<kiru> hello
<kiru> i wanna establish a vpnc connection with certificates
<NotSure> my computer doesn't see my DVD drive..  I am trying to play a house md dvd and nothing happens when I put  it in the drive
<Lycus> Does anyone know if a MacMini 1.5ghz's wireless card (airport extreme) would work out-of-the box with Ubuntu 8.10?
<kiru> is it possible and if it is possible, what should i do?
<pipegeek> The problem is that the "tls auth" option disappeared from the network-manager openvpn plugin.  Means I can't connect to the vpn I'm trying to using network-manager.  Not a dealbreaker, but kind of a pain.  Supposedly fixed upstream, but I can't figure out where 'upstream' is, since the project doesn't seem to have a page and it's not in the nm source tree
<nbeebo>  
<pipegeek> Err.  Well, disregard that last bit
<guntbert> noc: look in System/administration/sofware sources, there you enable 'universe', then it should work
<Super_Dude> hi, I have a problem connecting to 1 specific WiFi network, I can not see the network, but in Windows I can. I can't connect to the network either with the "connect to a hidden network" option
<Ward1983> bazhang, any idea how to now setup the mic properly though?
<bartek> Are the repos down for anyone else? ca.archive.ubuntu.com can not connect for the past ~2 hours (well, since I woke up)
<Ward1983> bazhang, the mic = analog and the output = SPDIF i think thats the prob
<culb> BAZHANG, THE MIC = ANALOG AND THE OUTPUT = SPDIF I THINK THATS THE PROB :-)
<Gnea> !grub | mk123
<ubottu> mk123: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ward1983> culb, stop that
<Gnea> !caps > culb
<ubottu> culb, please see my private message
<bazhang> culb, ??
<Gnea> bartek: works fine here... using us.archive
<Super_Dude> Hi, I have a problem connecting to 1 specific WiFi network, I can not see the network, but in Windows I can. I can't connect to the network either with the "connect to a hidden network" option. Please advise.
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<bartek> hmm, ok
<noc> guntbert: it was enable
<hischild_laptop> ubottu, please tell bazhang about test
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<bazhang> hischild_laptop, thanks not what I was trying
<Gnea> bartek: but it's not responding to pings here either
<hischild_laptop> bazhang, may i ask what you were trying? And shall we take it to PM?
<Super_Dude> Hi, I have a problem connecting to 1 specific WiFi network, I can not see the network, but in Windows I can. I can't connect to the network either with the "connect to a hidden network" option. Please advise.
<musictoto> !repeat > Super_Dude
<ubottu> Super_Dude, please see my private message
 * epifanio modify its /etc/hal/fdi/policy/appletouch.fdi again ... and reboot :-(
<Super_Dude> ok
<Gnea> Super_Dude: do you know the BSSID?
<Super_Dude> yes
<mk123> ok now i have a new problem
<Gnea> make sure you specify it
<guntbert> noc: try 'sudo apt-get install fp-ide'
<Gnea> mk123: ?
<mk123> i have sda5 at the begininf of the drive, then there is a chunk of free space after that, how do i make sda5 take the freespace?
<Super_Dude> it worked before, I have a feeling it has to do with the Band, it's on band 13
<mk123> using gparted
<Gnea> Super_Dude: band 13? what is that?
<Gnea> mk123: uh, slide it over?
<mk123> it wont let me
<Gnea> not sure
<Super_Dude> on a Linksys router you can say on the band options: Automatic, and then from band 1 to 13
<Super_Dude> 13 is stronger rand more stable in our street
<Gnea> Super_Dude: that's linksys-specific then. there's no such thing as a 'band' outside of that.
<Super_Dude> ok
<Gnea> there are channels, but there are only 11 channels.
<Super_Dude> Gnea, Sorry, I'm confused, I mean channels, you're right
<Gnea> Super_Dude: glad we got that cleared up :)
<Super_Dude> Gnea, on a Linksys you have 13 channels
<NotSure> my computer doesn't see my DVD drive..  I am trying to play a house md dvd and nothing happens when I put  it in the drive
<kiru> is it possible to run vpnc with authentication certificates?
<Gnea> Super_Dude: that's weird. never seen more than 11 on any other, and i've seen only 11 on a linksys. what model #?
<Zygot> In EU, channels 1-13?
<guntbert> Gnea: in Europe here, we have 13 channels
<Gnea> aah
<mk123> i have an extended partition with a primary ext2 partition inside of it - how do i turn the whole thing into a ext2 primary partition?
<Gnea> i'm in the US, only 11 here last I checked with the FCC regulations. :)
<Super_Dude> Back again.
<Super_Dude> Gnea: Does Linux sometimes have problems with different channels?
<Gnea> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<werdnum> Gnea: 12 in AU
<Gnea> hrm
<guntbert> mk123: inside an extended partition - then its a logic partition, not a primary
<mk123> its showing me that sda5 is inside of the sda1 extended partition - how do i make sda5 into sda5 logical primary?
<Gnea> mk123: make note of what clinders it rests on and delete it and make a primary out of it on the same cylinder boundaries
<mk123> make sda5 into sda1 *
<mk123> Gnea: gulp
<mk123> :s
<Gnea> mk123: yes.
<mk123> what are the exact steps i take?
<Gnea> mk123: see this?  /dev/sda5            3802        5046    10000431   83  Linux   <--- the partition starts at 3802 and ends at 5046
<mk123> yea
<mk123> i get that part, but how do i recreate it with those start and end
<Gnea> i'm not sure, right off hand
<Gnea> need sleep
<Gnea> and i'd rather not lead you astra
<mk123> see ya
<Gnea> astray*
<mk123> i think i can figure it out from partede
<mk123> i remember reading this once
<Gnea> good luck
<mk123> thanks
<mk123> take care
<dD0T> Hello. Got some problems with my wireless. I want to use WPA-PSK and tried to configure it with the network manager. I enter my key, which is basically and old hex wep key for 'historical' reasons, connection fails and in the window represented to me to check the password it isn't the same anymore.
<dD0T> Does network manager perform any funny stuff like converting hex like to ascii or sth. like that?
<Super_Dude> Gnea: Did you received my last message?
<Rounin> Hello again! I'm having a problem with my Ctrl key randomly getting stuck. I installed Ubuntu today because I'd forgotten the problem existed, but it seems like it's been there for at least a version or two now
<Rounin> Does anyne have a launchpad URL or anything that mentions it?
<Ward1983> omg :(
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿hi, I want to buy a cheapass tv tuner, is there anyone you could recommend?
<oegly> There seem to be a problem about my PHP installation. Would anyone be able to give some assistance?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> oegly: sure whats the prob?
<oegly> I can't open PHP files
<Ward1983> can someone PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEEEEE tell me how to get my sound working WITHOUT it switching to headphone only all the time !?!??!
<Rounin> Also, I'm seeing a number of "Unknown key released" errors in dmesg...
<Ward1983> im startting to get insane from this
<Super_Dude> Hi, I dropped 15 mins ago a message about a problem with connecting to a wireless network which is configured on channel 13. With the "sudo iwlist wlan0 freq" command I can see that channel 13 is not supported. Does anyone know how I can enable channel 13 support on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Rounin> What sound card do you have, Ward1983
<oegly> Firefox acts like I want to download the file
<Ward1983> Rounin, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Ward1983> Rounin, i allready tried fixes from that page, the card works fine but now it constantly switched to headphones etc without me wanting to
<outbackwifi> oegly: have you installed Apache and PHP correctly
<Oegly> I'm not sure. Localhost works, but it seems like PHP doesn't
<Rounin> Ah... Perhaps you need to set an option in /etc/modprobe/alsa-base , Ward1983
<Rounin> The hda-intel driver supports a variety of models, and they've got slightly different interfaces
<musictoto> Oegly: if you want an easy installation of Apache and PHP go to http://www.apachefriends.org
<Oegly> Thank you
<Rounin> Even if you find one that works, it's likely that the volume controllers will end up with the wrong names or some such thing
<Rounin> You'll have to google for the exact option and the models that can be used though
<Ward1983> Rounin, yes this one: options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig
<Ward1983> Rounin, allready did that
<Ward1983> Rounin, the retarded card keeps switching to headphones without me wanting it
<Rounin> Ah... But sometimes it works at first, but when you reboot it isn't that model after all
<Ward1983> what problem does ubuntu have with intel HDA?
<Ward1983> this cant be unintentionally
<Ward1983> these problems are going on for years now
<Rounin> They probably can't think of a fix, just as they haven't been able to fix my stuck ctrl key it seems...
<Ward1983> it crossed my mind to reinstall with another OS just becquse my sound is not working
<Ward1983> what kind of retarded reason would that be....
<Rounin> It's crossing my mind right now as well
<Ward1983> Rounin, choose a dead keys layout
<Ward1983> for your keyboard
<Rounin> How would that prevent my ctrl key from being stuck though?
<mk123> i have sda5 ext2 inside of sda1 extended, how do get rid of sda1 and make sda5 the ext2 partition?
<Rounin> I thought it just disabled stuff like umlauts
<Rounin> ¨ and ^ and so on
<earthen> I have strange problem with my sound, I don't get any sound out of my speakers but when i plug in my ear phones i get sound in them
<earthen> and my speakers work fine btw
<Rounin> Are you using the same card as us, perhaps? hda-intel?
<Rounin> In that case, scroll up...
<earthen> yes as a mater of fact :)
<Ward1983> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<Sprax> question: If I change processor (from one amd to another), do I have to reinstall linux and windows?
<Rounin> Haha.
 * Ward1983 starts shouting
<Rounin> It had to be.
<earthen> I just got here I can't scrool up
<werdnum> How do I figure out *WHY* Ubuntu went into "Low-graphics mode"?
<Rounin> Ward and I are using it as well
<werdnum> Log files have nothing...
<Super_Dude> Hi, I dropped 15 mins ago a message about a problem with connecting to a wireless network which is configured on channel 13. With the "sudo iwlist wlan0 freq" command I can see that channel 13 is not supported. Does anyone know how I can enable channel 13 support on Ubuntu 8.10?
<T0rup> japan uses 13
<Ward1983> earthen, please let me know if you figure it out
<Ward1983> earthen, i have the same problem
<AMDMutant> Sprax: no
<hato> 88
<T0rup> or euro
<Sprax> AMDMutant: thanks :)
<Rounin> Basically, you need to go to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base or something like that an set an option called "option snd-hda-intel model=something"
<Super_Dude> Europe as well
<T0rup> cant remember ,but research japan Im almost 100 sure
<Rounin> If you try out different ones, I think you'll get some false positives at first
<T0rup> oh ok Super_Dude
<Rounin> Basically you hafe to find a value for "model" that leads to you getting somewhat functional volume controls, but with the wrong names, when you reload the module
<earthen> Ward1983, ok I had a friend fix it the  other day for me, but i messed up my install trying to fix grub after a xp reinstall
<Super_Dude> I have found a couple of websites where people have the same problem, I have to set my region for my wireless card, does anyone know how to do this?
<T0rup> though I dont remember the support that you need sry Super_Dude
<Ward1983> earthen, you remember where / how he did it? even remotely
<T0rup> region
<earthen> Ward1983,  if I don't get it fixed here now when he come over again today I can email the fix to you
<T0rup> ?
<Super_Dude> T0rup: I need to set the correct region for Ubuntu
<werdnum> :O FloodBot is Flooding!
<earthen> Ward1983, no I was not there when he fixed I was working on a dead laptop trying ti fix
<Ward1983> earthen, if you want you can /msg it, im 99% of the time online :)
<quinn> [  2%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [4025.4KB/s]
<Stormx2> Super_Dude, if channel 13 is disabled I think it'll be disabled in your actual wifi card/dongle. ubuntu has all the channels enabled by default, it's only limited by the hardware
<AMDMutant> !ot|quinn
<ubottu> quinn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<earthen> Ward1983, that shouldn't be a problem
<T0rup> ah ,stormx2 is correct,i remmeber
<T0rup> remeber**
<Ward1983> earthen, thanx in advance, should i figure it out in the meantime i'll let you know
<comradekingu> http://www.studentbay.se   new site
<Stormx2> It's a regional thing, right? US doesn't allow channel 13, UK does? or something?
<T0rup> yes right
<Super_Dude> Stormx2: It worked on 8.04 two weeks ago, after an upgrade to 8.10 it's not working anymore.
<Stormx2> !offtopic | ComradeHaz
<ubottu> ComradeHaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<earthen> Ward1983, I know he said it was easy to fix he just switch the output somewhere but i don't know where
<captainm> Super_Dude: what kind of wireless card are you using?
<Super_Dude> Intel from my HP laptop
<T0rup> ip220
<Super_Dude> don't know the exact version
<T0rup> ip2200?
<earthen> Ward1983, what laptop you have if you have a laptop that is
<T0rup> it a top
<Super_Dude> HP Compaq 6710b
<Stormx2> Super_Dude, unfortunate, but I don't think the problem lies with channel support.
<Super_Dude> yah, I think so too
<Ward1983> earthen, a desktop, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<T0rup> maybe downgrade the driver
<comradekingu> wrong site, sorry
<T0rup> ??
<bazhang> comradekingu, dont post that here
<brutus> Why isn't my sound not working? I have external speakers plugged into the headphone plug point..any help please?
<Super_Dude> but how can this be changed after a Ubuntu upgrade?
<earthen> Ward1983, OK I have alienware laptop
<comradekingu> I wasnt meaning to post it here, made a mistake
<Stormx2> Super_Dude, newer ubuntu versions use newer kernel versions. some drivers break between kernel versions.
<Ward1983> earthen, with a hda_intel ?
<Stormx2> !sound | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mk123> i have an ext2 partition (sda5) inside of an extended partition (sda1) , how I make sda1 be the ext2 partition?
<earthen> Ward1983, yes
<Super_Dude> ok, please don't forget that this is a very new laptop still
<core1> dgjfdj
<Ward1983> earthen, omg lol, i really hope your mate is getting online soon then :p
<T0rup> ok Super_Dude doesnt matter, software issue
<Super_Dude> this explanation is to easy
<outbackwifi> mk123: do you want to delete the extended partition and create a primary partition instead?
<earthen> Ward1983,  it's a bit of a strange chip it's a intel and realtech chip
<Ward1983> earthen, it works fine in windows, if you ask me, it are strange drivers :p
<earthen> Ward1983, more of a question if him getting UP! actully LOL
<T0rup> google is your best bet right now it seems, after you have tried everything submit a bug report
<earthen> Ward1983, yeah because when you plug stuff into it it allways asks you what you are pluging in
<mk123> outbackwifi: my data is in the sda5, but its wrapped by sda1 extended, i want to get rid of the wrap
<earthen> Ward1983, yeah i just thought it was strange that intel and reltech both worked on a chip
<outbackwifi> mk123: its called extended not wrapped. and why would you want to do that?
<mk123> because i want it to be sda1 ext2
<mk123> not sda5 inside sda1
<Ward1983> earthen, realtek, and as far as i know they didnt both work on it :S
<earthen> Ward1983, i don't know about your chip but mine they did, I looked into it :)
<outbackwifi> mk123: IMHO the only  way to  do this is to move all data from your logical partitions (like sda5 etc) and then delete the partitions using fdisk or gparted and then recreate the partition as primary
<outbackwifi> mk123: once this is done, format the newly created partition as ext2 and then move back your data into it
<Ward1983> earthen, lol you probably mean the codec it uses
<outbackwifi> mk123: though i cant understand why you have an extended partition called sda1.
<outbackwifi> mk123: whats the output of sudo fdisk -l (pastebin it please)
<Xpistos> hey can someone help me find the .xinitrc file for a given user?
<ensay> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<razius> can anybody recomend a good tutorial on creating a wpa enabled access point on ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> razius: check out hostapd
<razius> i tried it
<earthen> Ward1983, could be the thing i read just said that it was a join venture
<outbackwifi> razius: did this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151781
<razius> i keep getting
<razius> ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM]: Operation not supported
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<razius> not really
<razius> does it matter that i didn't configure it as a bridge?
<outbackwifi> razius: it does
<outbackwifi> razius: thats what APs are;
<razius> hmm
<razius> but i just want too connect to it
<razius> not bridge it to eth0
<vlamir> hello how are you??
<musictoto> !who > razius
<ubottu> razius, please see my private message
<razius> outbackwifi, is there another way?
<outbackwifi> razius: you want to connect to it and do what?
<razius> outbackwifi, i don't want it to be bridged to eth0
<Pe3k> pls help, I want to share internet connection; I am connected via wireless and want to share it through eth0; tried to use firestarter but it does not work :(  I have dhcp3-server installed - it gives right configuration to client through eth0, client can ping my ubuntu box, but nothing in internet :(
<Timmerman> hi, I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 in my notebook, and I have a Realtek 8187 (internal, but recognizes as USB device) and they didn't work in graphic mode; In text (sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning) mode it shows some the networks, but didn't join... how to do that works on Linux?
<outbackwifi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<buddo> hey
<outbackwifi> razius: sorry mate cant help you there
<razius> outbackwifi, wpa_supplicant is just for the client?
<razius> can't i use it to secure my connection on master mode?
<outbackwifi> razius: yes i guess so
<Ward1983> ok, so how do i get rid of puleaudio? :-O
<Ward1983> pulseaudio
<Pe3k> outbackwifi: I have done that without any problems on breezy using firestarter; but now on intrepid ibex it seems like a big problem
<bazhang> Ward1983, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package perfectly safe to remove
<outbackwifi> Pe3k: whats different this time?
<sherif> hello
<Pe3k> outbackwifi: nothing ....same hw; only new ubuntu 8.10 :(
<Ward1983> bazhang, ok :s makes sense to me (sarcasm alert)
<Ward1983> bazhang, thanx again
<werdnum> I have to restart X every time I log in because I get stuck in low-graphics mode. How can I figure out what's wrong the first time it loads up and not have to restart X every time I start my laptop?
<d0t_> Why won't ubuntu detect my wireless network at channel 12. I'm in germany and I'm perfectly allowed to use this channel.
<skorasaurus> !apport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport
<recon69> hi all, I use a trackball as a mouse and the sensitivity setting for the mouse at max just not ﻿sensitive enough, anyway of upping it more?
<acp_> any one encountering a problem installing flashplugin-nonfree right now? or its just me
<billgoldberg> Hi, a question. Will firefox be updates by the update manager when the final release is out or are we going to have to wait for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Oli``> billgoldberg: it will get security patches as they arrive but it won't have a feature upgrade until 9.04
<billgoldberg> Is that a no or a yes? :p
<Oli``> billgoldberg: that's what it is... it's not a yes or no question. be more specific if you want a yes or no
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i run a .patch file?
<billgoldberg> Will firefox 3.1 hit the repos in 8.10 when it is released?
<razius> outbackwifi, is this correct to enable wep?
<razius> iwconfig wlan0 key s:12345 restricted
<Oli``> billgoldberg: no
<billgoldberg> ok, thanks
<Oli``> billgoldberg: well... actually it might be backported (another repo for pulling newer apps back to older ubuntu versions)
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you read the man file... iirc it's man patch
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> k, :( lol.
<outbackwifi> razius: i would use hex but i think it is
<razius> and if i enter 12345 in my windows laptop i should connect right?
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you don't run the file itself.. you apply it using an external application.. that's called "patch" =)
<outbackwifi> razius: yes (if you select wep ascii)
<acp_> how do I bypass installing a package that had a problem during the installation, when I'm trying to install another pkg?
<tavish> #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Slart, Okies, think i've got it thanks, seems to be doing nothing thou.
<acp_> cause when I install another pkg, it is also trying to install the pkg that had a problem
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: if you followed the instructions I guess no news is good news (at least no error messages makes a happy user or something like that)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Think i'd rather a error, :( its idling, Anyways, 4 am, best get me some sleep.
<werdnum> What the hell is with these arguing FloodBots?
<Benazi> всем привет
<bazhang> !ru | Benazi
<ubottu> Benazi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> werdnum, missing one so in emergency mode
<Benazi> english?
<Benazi> )
<bazhang> Benazi, yes
<d0t_> Why won't ubuntu detect my wireless network at channel 12. I'm in germany and I'm perfectly allowed to use this channel. I had to switch my ap to channel 10 to make it work. Took ages to figure this out.....
<werdnum> bazhang: funny way of handling emergencies - warring over channel modes...
<Benazi> (((where rus chat?
<werdnum> d0t_: you're repeating your question over and over again.
<bazhang> Benazi, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Benazi> senks
<d0t_> werdnum: Over and over ;-) 2. time now and I added more informations.
<Benazi> =)
<filthpig> hi all. I'm using the ubuntu eee spinoff on my mom's eee900 and I just updated the entire system through synaptic. However, now I can't make any calls with skype. I dont get any sound at all from skype, but other sounds on the computer works..
<filthpig> skype just complains "problem with audio playback" when I try making calls.. I've tried changing audio device in skype to no avail.. :(
<ensay> install question, using expanded and copied contents of livecd to a partition and then booting from it, my new partition is /dev/sdb3 but the livecd mounted the cdrom as /dev/sdb2 so no way to get around to install into sdb3 ?
<Lasivian> does anyone know of a realaudio stream recorder for unix?
<Oli``> My "Add/Remove Appliction" list is completely empty... Even the already installed section is blank =\ Any idea what might be causing it?
<filthpig> Lasivian, I know ffmpeg recently got support for realaudio, but I don¨t know if it's easily usable just yet
<oskarS> How do I get compiz working?
<Lasivian> filthpig: Worth a check, thanks
<bazhang> !ccsm > oskarS
<ubottu> oskarS, please see my private message
<m4tte> hello ladies
<m4tte> does anyone have any experience with openvpn under linux?
<m4tte> plz?
<Wildcat_> i need some help... all of a sudden when my computer connected to it first open wireless network after a fresh install im having trouble with random kernel panics..... dont know if that is the problem but its the only thing thats a common fact with other people ive read about... im usining ubuntu 8.10
<filthpig> Oli``, have you checked if the "Show:" -list is set to "all available applications"?
<Oli``> filthpig: yeah
<tonisius> Where would I get some support for 3ware tw_cli progrma?
<ensay> !ccsm | ensay
<ubottu> ensay, please see my private message
<Oli``> filthpig: this is all I see: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6133/screenshotaddremoveapplmx7.png
<filthpig> Oli``, might be some error with your sources
<Oli``> synaptic is coming up fine =\
<filthpig> okay
<filthpig> hm
<filthpig> weird
<Wildcat_> i need some help... all of a sudden when my computer connected to it first open wireless network after a fresh install im having trouble with random kernel panics..... dont know if that is the problem but its the only thing thats a common fact with other people ive read about... im usining ubuntu 8.10
<burkmat> Good morning everyone. Hardy Heron, using VGA to an alternate screen but I can't see to "separate" the TV and my laptop screen, they're cloned even if I untick clone. Any ideas?
<filthpig> burkmat, which gfx card? nvidia, ati or intel?
<burkmat> filthpig, ATI.
<guntbert> !repeat | Wildcat_
<ubottu> Wildcat_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<filthpig> Oli``, I'm not sure then... Keep trying, maybe some of the overlords in here will come awake later on :)
<filthpig> burkmat, okay. Proprietary or open driver?
<abhi1> i hided disk volume of applets on desktop,so its not visible,so i tried evrywhere,how to mount volume back to disk?
<burkmat> filthpig, Eh... Just installed Ubuntu and everything worked, so I was hoping since the VGA worked out of the box I might just need to add something to xorg or something. :P Naive of me perhaps, guess I should start digging in drivers?
<fukid> abhi1: you can install ubuntu tweak
<antonio_> someone can say to me how to find  italian help channel?
<abhi1> < burkmat> what is that,how to do it?
<GueX> hello
<abhi1>  < fukid>how to do it?
<fukid> abhi1 : http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<wolfeySI> okey, unreal patch 3369.2 fixes 3369 crashing
<wolfeySI> for the record...
<djungelkraem> how do i fully uninstall any video-drivers i have installed?
<ensay> install question, using expanded and copied contents of livecd to a partition and then booting from it, my new partition is /dev/sdb3 but the livecd mounted the cdrom as /dev/sdb2 so no way to get around to install into sdb3 ?
<filthpig> burkmat, it might still work without too much fiddling, but it's an even race between the closed and open driver for ati. Go to settings - prefs - screen resolution and see if the box for "clone screens" is ticked. can you see both screens in that window?
<burkmat> filthpig, Yeah, I can see both screens, and I can turn them on/off through that, but the issue is that even if I untick clone, they're clones!
<burkmat> filthpig, Or rather, when I apply the box auto-ticks itself and things go back to being cloned.
<oskude> burkmat, are you 100% sure that your GFX card is able to do more than clone ?
<Crewsr3_2> I just rebuild my computer and am transferring my back up files and my whole system locks up, where should I start to trouble shoot this issue?
<blackside_> +i
<burkmat> oskude, I have 2 of these laptops and the one running XP has extended desktop, so that should be the same, right?
<filthpig> burkmat, It might be that using ATI's closed driver will work better, though. what card do you have? I always use nvidias closed driver with better results than any of the open sourced alternatives, so it might be the same for ati
<oskude> burkmat, could be, but there are many devices that even have the same id, still arent the same when it comes to driver... but if you get 2 separate screens with windows, i assume its a driver problem...
<filthpig> gotta go, dinner :) good luck, burkmat
<burkmat> filthpig, Thanks. :)
<oskude> burkmat, and yes, if you got ati or nvidia, its (still) better to use the closed source drivers (if they still support your chip)
<LMJ> is there a clean way to start/stop the "NetworkManager" ?
<burkmat> oskude, Yeah, guess so... Will look into that then. :)
<abhi1>  < fukid>do u get any terminal command to install it?
<abhi1> command 2 to install ubuntu tweak?
<Mal3ko> is it possible to run wget binary in a dir?
<Crewsr3_2> After doing a fresh ibex install I start to transfer back my files and I my whole system locks up, mouse, keyboard, everything, so I can't even get to the cli ctrl-alt-f2 to do a reboot, what log files can I look at to figure out what happened?
<piksi> Crewsr3_2: /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/kernel would be the ones i would check first
<fukid> there is a how-to on the ubuntu tweak homepage
<mario> alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar a ponerle sonido al ubuntu?
<oskude> Mal3ko, what do you mean ?
<abhi1>  < fukid>no i just some codes at end,wait i'll c onceagain...............
<guntbert> !es | mario
<ubottu> mario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<culb> MARIO: EN LA MAYORíA DE CANALES UBUNTU SE COMUNICA EN INGLéS. PARA AYUDA EN ESPAñOL, POR FAVOR ENTRE EN LOS CANALES #UBUNTU-ES O #KUBUNTU-ES. :-)
<mario> gracias!!!
<mario> thank you
<piksi> wtf, rename -nv 's/\.JPG$/\.jpg/' *.JPG  isn't showing it would match any files in a dir full of .JPG's
<xorlim> piksi: perhaps it should be lowercase, like *.jpg
<xorlim> piksi: *.jpg instead of *.JPG
<piksi> i'm matching incorrectly named .JPG's into .jpg's so of course i should match *.JPG
<|aspire|> hello
<|aspire|> how can I check how is logged onto a server?
<ortsvorsteher> |aspire|: type "w" and you see who is connected
<cristi> how can i upgrade wine to a newer version?
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<djungelkraem> if ive just booted into a fresh 8.10 - do i have video-drivers?
<Christianbill> Is there a way to restart the sound if it crashes?
<lukasz> My webcam has stopped working
<lukasz> What should I do?
<mdg> lukasz what kind of webcam are you using?
<T0rup> turn it on
<T0rup> jk
<guntbert> piksi: since that is a perl skript you might get better answers in a perl support
<lukasz> Its the intergrated one
<lukasz> How dO I turn it on?
<VoiceBuntu> hi everybody!!
<Crewsr3_2> piksi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/94341/   This is the last part of my kernel log before it looked up, does anything look messed up?
<lukasz> I have A DL-Max
<lukasz> Asus G1S
<T0rup> i was just messing with you, have you updated recently
<cassio> boa tarde, alguém pode me informar como faço para abrir um arquivo .rar aqui no Ubuntu?
<lukasz> oki :P
<mdg> lukasz how do you like you asus so far?
<ortsvorsteher> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lukasz> Its very nice
<VoiceBuntu> i have a problem acceding ubuntu desktop
<minus18_pundit> how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu?
<lukasz> My webcam stopped working it worked before.
<lukasz> I did something I dunno what
<VoiceBuntu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mdg> have you rebooted?
<lukasz> Yes I have
<lukasz> I installed some HG
<djungelkraem> how do i check if i have video-drivers installed? please anyone?
<mdg> HG?
<minus18_pundit> how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu?
<lukasz> Can't rembmer what it was it had like load modules and unload all
<cjmaynar_> hey all, i'm trying to setup a windows network computer to be accessed via my ubuntu laptop...I've added the network printer on Vista, but its not showing up on linux
<VoiceBuntu> can someone help me please.i cant log into ubuntu desktop it says fluxbox.cat error
<cjmaynar_> er...repharse that, 'windows network printer'
<cristi> how can i patch wine to a newer version?
<mdg> sounds like you unloaded the modules for the webcam lukasz
<lukasz> hmm
<napster> which command i can use to fix broken packages?
<VoiceBuntu> can someone help me please.i cant log into ubuntu desktop it says fluxbox.cat error
<lukasz> How do I revert Ubuntu back to first
<lukasz> install!
<guntbert> !repeat | VoiceBuntu
<ubottu> VoiceBuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mdg> lukasz, no don't reinstall
<|Dreams|> anyone managed to get powerdvd running through wine in order to play blurays?
<mdg> try listing all the modules installed
<lukasz> Is it possible to revert back to when you first installed Ubuntu
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, please explain how your screen looks when you try to log in
<|Dreams|> is udf 2.5 built into ubuntu 8.10?
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive just plugged a printer into a machine(usb) running ubuntu, it says its shared, now i want to connect and use that printer from another ubuntu machine. any ideas please?
<Crewsr3_2> piksi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/94341/   This is the last part of my kernel log before it looked up, does anything look messed up?
<mdg> lukasz, not sure about that
<VoiceBuntu> it looks blank
<lukasz> hmm
<mdg> VoiceBuntu like this:  $:
<lukasz> ok When I open cheese I get color code and a some small screen no pic
<VoiceBuntu> mdg when i log on with root it tries to opens firefox directly
<lukasz> The screen is on bottom right!
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, you should not be logging in as root
<macvr> hi all... i'm not able to suspend/hibernate , this problem started since the computer shutdown abruptly while resuming from suspend.... since this happened i noticed that the uuid has changed so i have changed the uuid in the fstab and resume files... but still the suspend /hibernate dont work... any ideas?
<VoiceBuntu> mdg i log on with my other account
<VoiceBuntu> it give me an error box 10 seconds
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, so you just have trouble starting X?
<VoiceBuntu> X is the account i installed ubuntu with?
<mdg> you account names i X?
<Schuenemann> X is the graphical interface
<mdg> name is X
<VoiceBuntu> no
<VoiceBuntu> i have two logins
<VoiceBuntu> librecall
<VoiceBuntu> and root
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, and?
<VoiceBuntu> when i log on with librecall it opens firefox and i see only firefox, when i close it saw i full blank screen
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, why "librecall"?
<mdg> VoiceBuntu how long have you used ubuntu?
<VoiceBuntu> and now when i log on it show a box Error xSession
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, could you give the error, please?
<Schuenemann> last time I had problem with that window I deleted ~/.gnome2/ and it was hone
<Schuenemann> gone*
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, how long did you use Ubuntu before this started happening
<VoiceBuntu> lol, am new to ubuntu and its the first linux os i install in my life but i love it!!
<Stormx2> Why on earth possessed you to delete ~/.gnome2/?
<Stormx2> s/Why/What
<cjmaynar_> .ckear
<lukasz> hmm
<Schuenemann> Stormx2, I don't know, I found that in ubuntuforums
<Stormx2> >_<
<[a]D> how do i set a program to startup when ubuntu does?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2, It is part of resetting gnome back to defaults
<VoiceBuntu> Unnamed
<Stormx2> !startup | [a]D
<ubottu> [a]D: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Schuenemann> yep, it was recreated
<lukasz> I get a color code screen and a small window on right bottom
<VoiceBuntu> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow, blimey.
<VoiceBuntu> xsession error file
<Schuenemann> that was the message
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94354/
<lukasz> Is it possible to uninstall al webcam drivers?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, did the original problem start right after you installed ubuntu? or did something trigger it?
<VoiceBuntu> mdg, for 4 days 18 hours per day non stop
<macvr> hi all... i'm not able to suspend/hibernate , this problem started since the computer shutdown abruptly while resuming from suspend.... since this happened i noticed that the uuid has changed so i have changed the uuid in the fstab and resume files... but still the suspend /hibernate dont work... any ideas?
<napster> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/94354/
<light> wow so fun here
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, in Gnome or fluxbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> napster, close down the other package manager, only one at a time
<VoiceBuntu> mdg, it says fluxbox error
<Jack_Sparrow> napster, Please also do not past just a link .. include a description of the problem as well..
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, when you started Ubuntu before did you see the brown screen with the log-in window?
<napster> how to fix broken packages
<VoiceBuntu> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, and now it tries to use fluxbox?
<Stormx2> napster, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow, looks more like a corrupt .deb, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> napster, In your case   close down the other package manager, only one at a time can be in use not apt and synaptic both etc
<Ward1983> earthen, seen your mate yet? i had it resolved by replacing alsa.conf by one someone from #alsa made for me lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2, not at all. he has a second manager open
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow, at the start. Then he closes it and tries again.
<lukasz>  uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol v4l_compat_ioctl32
<Stormx2> And it works the second time.
<VoiceBuntu> bdg when i start my system i see the username case when i fill it and type password i see that your session only lasted.... View Detais (~/.xsession-error- file)
<lukasz> any ideas how I can fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2, If he has that first error he has two open, if apt is broken he needs apt-fix info which I also linked
<Codenut> good morning all
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, you need to reconfigure X - can't think of the command off the top of my head
<worldwidesuicide> could anyone tell me why i cant set my clock to internet time? When I click "Adjust Date And Time" and "Set System Time," nothing happens.
<relik77080> hi peeps - anyone know why system sounds eg on mouse click would not work when all other sounds (eg music, movies) do work?
<Schuenemann> just delete ~/.gnome2/
<Codenut> I want to configure ubuntu server as a text only box. How do I do this?
<Stormx2> Codenut, install ubuntu server edition.
<Stormx2> Codenut, ubuntu server by default has no graphical user interface. That's what your after, no?
<VoiceBuntu> mdg u mean reconfiguring X(graphic Card?)
<Codenut> Last time I tried it, it did.
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, choose terminal session and delete .gnome2 directory
<Stormx2> Codenut, o.O really? sure you got the server edition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Codenut, it doesnt hurt to have server  but still have the gui parts when you need to do some configuring
<zitas> du pflaume
<mdg> VoiceBuntu try this:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<napster> during fixing broken packages I'm facing problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/94363/
<hajo> du pflaume
<Codenut> yes, ubuntu server 8.04
<[a]D> i just want to set gdesklets to start whn my sytem does
<worldwidesuicide> could anyone tell me why i cant set my clock to internet time? When I click "Adjust Date And Time" and "Set System Time," nothing happens.
<VoiceBuntu> Schuenemann: how to delete gnome2?
<[a]D> where are the install progs?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, rm -rf ~/.gnome2
<VoiceBuntu> mdg without typing sudo?
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, rm -rf .gnome2
<Schuenemann> then exit and try to log to gnome again
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, yes you need sudo
<hajo> hi alle zusammen
<sidewalk> how do i mount optical devices over the network in Ubuntu?
<relik77080> hi peeps - anyone know why system sounds eg on mouse click or login do not work when all other sounds (eg music, movies) do work?
<Schuenemann> do either one of those options, not both
<mdg> unless you are still logged in as root
<bazhang> !de | hajo
<ubottu> hajo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<sidewalk> iÃtried mounting with sshfs, but it doesnt understand cdroms as local cdroms
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94363/ .... please help I'm feeling problems with fixing broken packages
<hajo> Why do you all write in englisch
<Stormx2> napster, did you try what Jack_Sparrow suggested?
<napster> yes
<Stormx2> hajo, this is an english channel, that's why
<Stormx2> napster, and? it didn't do anything?
<bazhang> hajo, this is english only, #ubuntu-de for german
<hajo> aso
<napster> you may check the result here http://paste.ubuntu.com/94363/
<worldwidesuicide> could anyone tell me why i cant set my clock to internet time? When I click "Adjust Date And Time" and "Set System Time," nothing happens.
<Codenut> should have run my log. No pen
<hajo> wusste ich nicht
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive just plugged a printer into a machine(usb) running ubuntu, it says its shared, now i want to connect and use that printer from another ubuntu machine. any ideas please?
<hajo> danke für die info
<napster> yep the command tries to solve the problem, but again errors
<hajo> you are all so funny
<Stormx2> napster, hold on. have you added a custom repository? that could be the issue.
<mrwes> AdvoWork: goto the other ubuntu machine and add the printer
<bazhang> !ot > hajo
<ubottu> hajo, please see my private message
<VoiceBuntu> Schuenemann still cant log on desktop
<Stormx2> hajo: du bist eine dopplehaus
<hajo> treum weiter
<napster> yes I've
<relik77080> hi peeps - anyone know why system sounds eg on mouse click or login do not work when all other sounds (eg music, movies) do work?
<Stormx2> !repeat | relik77080
<ubottu> relik77080: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, you deleted the directory?
<hajo> man is mir langweilig
<VoiceBuntu> i typed the command yes
<relik77080> wow its not like im spamming
<ortsvorsteher> merkt man kaum hajo
<relik77080> gj iirc
<relik77080> irc nazis
<napster> how i can fix it?
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, and the same message appeared?
<VoiceBuntu> it says still xsession-error file
<worldwidesuicide> bazhang could you help me with this?
<mdg> wordwidesuicide, what do you mean by internet time?
<Schuenemann> oh well, try the dkpg-reconfigure, then. I don't know
<Stormx2> napster, which ubuntu version are you using?
<napster> I am using 8.10
<Stormx2> Thars your problem!
<Stormx2> You repository line is for 8.04!
<Stormx2> Your*
<lukasz> I am formatting it
<Codenut> Thank you all for your suggestions. I get the point just get rid of the gnome.
<mdg> lukasz, you decided to reinstall?
<Stormx2> napster, do this: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list. Do a find+replace. Replace all instances of "hardy" with "intrepid" (no quotes)
<VoiceBuntu> Schuenemann yes, something with FluxBox when i view the error
<lukasz> I dunno
<Stormx2> napster, actually, use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, not nano.
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, fluxbox? you said you were using gnome
<lukasz> I will try something
<VoiceBuntu> no Schuenemann, i didn't
<Schuenemann> VoiceBuntu, then what I said has no use, sorry.
<VoiceBuntu> its ok mate
<VoiceBuntu> no sorries
<Dulichion> morning all
<Schuenemann> is there a .fluxbox/ ?
<onetinsoldier> Stormx2: it's like this...   cd /etc/apt && sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid && cp -v soures.list-intrepid sources.list
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier: could you help me set internet time on my system clock
<gizmo> i want to d/l compiler how to do that?
<napster> I've done, whats next?
<VoiceBuntu> how could i know that? i mean what command? coz since i installed the system i never logged into my desktop
<AminDZ> fuck israel fuck usa fuck bush fuck u all
<Stormx2> napster, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> napster:  try this...  sudo -i, then -->   cd /etc/apt && sed 's/hardy/intrepid/' sources.list > sources.list-intrepid && cp -v soures.list-intrepid sources.list
<Stormx2> onetinsoldier, he's already done it
<ThePub> is there some way to disabled "third level chooser"?  none the options in the keyboard settings are what I want and simply unchecking them doesn't remove the silliness, it reverts back to what it was.
<onetinsoldier> Stormx2: ok
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: i dunno, if i can?
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, you are going to have to use the command line to fix this
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: what exactly do you mean by internet time?
<ThePub> aha, just stupidly labled.
<oskarS> seems there's some changes in how xorg handles mouses and keyboards an such?
<VoiceBuntu> mdg thats what i am in i just can log from the command line i am in now
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, does your black screen who you:  ubuntu login:  ?
<oskarS> I'm having troubles getting a tablet pc (wacom) working :P
<lukasz> Thats it I am formatting
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, out of interest, does the Failsafe session not work?
<mdg> lukasz, sorry to hear that
<Stormx2> >.<
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier: right click clock and look under preferences > help
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: what exactly do you mean by internet time? are you talking about in the clock preferences?
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: ok, what do you need help with there?
<VoiceBuntu> falsafe works
<Stormx2> He's reinstalling after trying for what, 5 minutes, to figure out how to uninstall webcam drivers?
<napster> Of God! I've done
<worldwidesuicide> i cant set my clock to internet nor unix time
<Stormx2> That man has stamina.
<napster> Thanks Stromx2
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, what doesn't work? Fluxbox?
<Stormx2> GNOME? Both?
<dashyn4ik> hello,people
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 failesafe terminal am in
<Stormx2> What about the failsafe GNOME session? Selectable from GDM under "Sessions"
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier: when i click "set internet time" under "udjust date and time," nothing happens
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 moment gonna try filesafe gnome
<mdg> VoiceBuntu is the screen black or a light color
<Dulichion> anyone good with using dosbox here?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, it might just be "Failsafe session" or something
<Stormx2> Dulichion, if no one can help you, try #dosbox
<musictoto> !anyone > Dulichion
<ubottu> Dulichion, please see my private message
<animuson> i need these packages: libcrypt-cbc-perl, libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl, and libterm-readpassword but i cant get them to install with apt-get?
<Dulichion> Stormx2, merci
<Stormx2> animuson, what do you need em for?
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: i can click 'time settings', then i get another little window and i can click 'set system time' to which i had to enter my password, but that's about all i see here
<Stormx2> !info libcrypt-cbc-perl
<ubottu> libcrypt-cbc-perl (source: libcrypt-cbc-perl): Implementation of cipher block chaining (CBC) mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.29-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 could not find the failesafe gnome installation try xterm session
<animuson> to install vhcs
<Stormx2> !universe | animuson
<ubottu> animuson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, sentences, man.
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 i c also failsafe Fluxbox shou ld i try it
<VoiceBuntu> ?
<worldwidesuicide> yes onetinsoldier, nothing happens when i click 'set system time.' thats my problem
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, Could you just give me a list of available sessions, please?
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, what happens when you type "startx" without quotes
<animuson> so how to i get them to install?
<Stormx2> animuson, you need to enable the universe repository. Check the link ubottu gave you.
<VoiceBuntu> mdg i don't get u..!sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> animuson, What are you trying to installmanually or from an outside source
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, exactly what does the text show before the colon : character on the black screen you are looking at
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: you set the time up above those buttons, then when you click 'set system time' it set the time that you put above to the systems time... nothing supposed to happen. it just sets the system time to the value that you put in and when you click 'set system time', that what it does when it disappears
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, Could you give me a list of available sessions?
<minus18_pundit> how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu?
<poddy> could someone recommend a good archive manager that supports rar files?
<Stormx2> poddy, file-roller?
<VoiceBuntu> now i tried failsafe Fluxbox and it show a box saying: Do you Wish to make fluxbox the default for future session? you have chosen fluxbox for this session but ur default setting is run xclient script
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<macvr> hi all... i'm not able to suspend/hibernate , this problem started since the computer shutdown abruptly while resuming from suspend.... since this happened i noticed that the uuid has changed so i have changed the uuid in the fstab and resume files... but still the suspend /hibernate dont work... any ideas how to suspend?
<poddy> thanks
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, If it works, make it your default session.
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: if you concerned about having internet time, install and run 'ntpdate' occasionally
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, oh, you changed your session
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier: there are supposed to be options to 'set internet time,' 'set unix time,' etc
<sidewalk> Jack_Sparrow: hey buddy, you have any good idea on how to mount optical devices over the network with Ubuntu?
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, you need to choose Gnome session
<poddy> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: there are? because i don't have thos options either
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 i gonna click on just for this session to try?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu: That works too
<VoiceBuntu> mdg it says no gnome installation found
<Jack_Sparrow> sidewalk, Please dont single people out to ask your questions.  Especially me since I am often busy.  If people see a name in front of your question they wont help because they will assume you are being helped.. Thanks
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier:  right click clock, preferences, help.
<Stormx2> sidewalk, mount /dev/cdrom/device/here -t iso9660 -r /mount/point/here
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, I am unclear if you are using a mouse or are you at a black screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<saler> can VPN software help to download Torrent file :(
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow: Wasn't he asking how to mount optical drives, no isos? >_<
<GreedyB2> Does anyone know if netbook remix has a channel?
<Stormx2> GreedyB2, wrong place to ask.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2, yes, I wanted to see if that factoid covered more than mounting an iso
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> I see.
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 when i clicked just for this session it showad a full black screen and a box (your session only lasted less than 10 SEC....) View Detaits  (~/.xsession-error) /etc/gdm/Presession/default: regestring you session with wtmp and utmp ....
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, if you can use your mouse and you are at the login screen, click on "Options"
<Jack_Sparrow> Stormx2, HE could probably figure it out from that factoid if it was tweaked a bit
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, Could you give me a list of available sessions?
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: roger. hang on
<worldwidesuicide> rogr
<VoiceBuntu> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> VoiceBuntu, have you been playing with screen res or video drivers
<bzil> french !?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, how have you managed to do this, anyway? I'm all for helping people out of wells, but you must have done something pretty bad to ruin even the failsafe session.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mdg> VoiceBuntu, in the menu that pops up, choose "Select Session"
<bzil> how join french !?
<Stormx2> Jack_Sparrow, nah, his X launches fine, GDM works...
<Stormx2> Ferry? Plane?
<VoiceBuntu> i can Select ( Last Session, Run Xclient script, FluxBox, Failsafe GNOME, FAilsafe Termina)
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > bzil
<ubottu> bzil, please see my private message
<mdg> choose "Gnome"
<stan>  !fr > me
<ubottu> stan, please see my private message
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, try Failsafe GNOME
<icqnumber> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, if it gives you the ol' "your session lasted less than 10 seconds", please give us any additional errors in FULL
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: looks like a bug or something
<VoiceBuntu> mdg: could not find the GNOME installation running the "Failsafe xterm" Session instead
<worldwidesuicide> in 8.10?
<bzil> who help me for use to french session !?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, bah.
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, okay. Try failsafe terminal. Run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<worldwidesuicide> how do i fix it?
<mdg> I used to get that error about session lasting so many seconds and I think I had to save a session and then it was okay.
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 when i log with Fluxbox falsafe it gives me that message les 10 seconds...
<guntbert> bzil: type "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: if it's really suppose to have those options, then it's a bug. i don't have them either
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 ok
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, I said log into Failsafe Terminal, not Fluxbox Failsafe.
<mdg> I gotta go
<worldwidesuicide> is anyone here on 8.04?
<guntbert> bzil stay in the channel please
<noriyuki> hey guys is there a program for linux to write CHEmistry formullas? (such as "chem sketch" in windows)
<bzil> It's good, i will join french session, thanks !
<stefg> noriyuki: tex /latex ?
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier: is there a program to keep my clock coordinated with internet time?
<noriyuki> stefg I ll try thanks
<Stormx2> noriyuki, try easychem
<animuson> cant setup vhcs :-/
<animuson> ERROR: File '/etc/vhcs2/vhcs2.conf' does not exist !
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 it can't install it says package ubuntu-desktop is not available, but its reffered to by another package
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: yes, but i think maybe it needs some configuring or something. anyway, it's called 'ntpdate'
<stefg> noriyuki: tex is a complete typesetting suite... it takes some time to get used to it, so it's probably a bit over the top
<kitche> worldwidesuicide: thre is no such thing as internet time you must mean the atomic clock which is ntpd/ntpdate
<VoiceBuntu> E: Package ubuntu-desktop has no installationcondidate
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, try sudo apt-get update first.
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, that is, run without quotes: "sudo apt-get update"
<worldwidesuicide> ntpdate doesnt have any linux help files. only bsd
<Stormx2> N.B. you're really mucked up your system.
<Stormx2> worldwidesuicide, same thing
<noriyuki> is tex and latex in the repositories
<Stormx2> noriyuki, they are, but I'd try easychem first. srsly.
<DVA5912> Anyone use an HD44780 20X4 LCD screen?
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 i did but still the same prob
<worldwidesuicide> thanks.
<noriyuki> Stormx2, I will but the terminal doesnt find them when I type apt-get install
<VoiceBuntu> there are many error when i update
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, please
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, YEs, but not on ubuntu..
<Stormx2> !info easychem
<ubottu> easychem (source: easychem): Draw high-quality molecules and 2D chemical formulas. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-5 (intrepid), package size 269 kB, installed size 676 kB
<DVA5912> jack_Sparrow, use LCDProc?
<Stormx2> noriyuki, you'll need to enable the "Universe" repository
<Stormx2> !universe | noriyuki
<ubottu> noriyuki: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 how should i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, no, I write code of microcontrollers to do it.
<jeroen-> help - I'm using a Via Chrome9 integrated video adapter (K8M890) - In Hardy and Intrepid it uses openchrome. In Hardy it works, but there is a coloroud (mostly black) box around the mouse cursor, leaving a sticky trail. In Intrepid it also show this, but here it locks up the system. How to get rid of the mouse bloack and trail? I allready treid Option "SWCursor" "on" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I had no luck.
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, nano /etc/apt/sources.list. Copy and paste into http://www.pastebin.com
<Stormx2> Or actually, you may have to look at it by hand.
<DVA5912> jack_sparrow, you couldnet let me try it would you? I just want to see it say something
<sanjiv> hi.. since my upgrade to Jaunty.. fglrx fails to load.. and says that my Xorg version is less than 7.4.. however i have 7.4 installed for sure..
<\slash> hey guys i installed cairo dock and its running smoothly when i have visual affects on normal but when i watch movies i have to set apearance on none else it flickers.. how can i solve this problem and enjoy both visual effects as well as video's ?
<sanjiv> any idea what is wrong?
<guntbert> worldwidesuicide: have you been to Sytem/Administration/Time&Date? There exists a setting "time server"
<Stormx2> Uhg. How have you managed this? Did you write a program that deleted every other file, or something?
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: ntpdate is used like so  -->  sudo  ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> sanjiv, #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, that sort of thing is offtopic.. and without the same microcontrollers my code would not help you.  they are quite easy to program..
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: 28 Dec 09:31:07 ntpdate[6610]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 19.674957 sec
<sanjiv> nope.. i didn't..
<worldwidesuicide> i need something that updates every 1000 beats per day
<sanjiv> i upgraded using the update-manager..
<DVA5912> Jack_sparrow, and a nightmare for some one who has never touched one :P
<DVA5912> Im googling
<sanjiv> StormX2
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: you(and i) should try and find an ntp server close to our location though if we can
<Stormx2> sanjiv, okay.
<Stormx2> !jaunty | sanjiv
<ubottu> sanjiv: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<sanjiv> there seems to be a problem with fglrx.. where it is not able to detect the proper version of Xorg..
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, May I pm you
<sammy> is there a restriction to which locations I can set as my home location in the gnome-panel clock applet?
<sanjiv> okay.. thank you..
<TJ-42> in a bash script, how can I tell if the user ran it with sudo?
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 i can c know SOURCES.LIST
<a1fa> what is the driver needed for garmin usb gps?
<Stormx2> TJ-42: whoami will return root, I think?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, what's your native language?
<VoiceBuntu> i c there websites and next MAINRESTRICTED
<TJ-42> hmm thanks Stormx2
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2, its Berbers (Amazigh)
<Stormx2> TJ-42: Noit sure.
<sammy> TJ-42: sudo by default logs all uses to a log file in /var/log. try grepping the files for sudo, maybe the security log, if not the everything log
<Stormx2> sammy, I think he's writing the script
<icqnumber> !removekde
<ubottu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Looop> hey I need to install EdUbuntu but each time i try my computer (with ubuntu) tells me thatthe cd is corupt what to do ?
<Stormx2> TJ-42: Yeah, that works actually. something like: if [[ `whoami` = 'root' ]]; do
<icqnumber> !debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<sammy> ah *in* the script. I see why you said whoami. right. but does whoami return root when you run it with sudo? does the environment variable change?
<Stormx2> although my BASH isn't great so that might be wrong.
<ubuntu_todd> Hello, everybody.
<Stormx2> sammy, barney@sonic:/etc/apt$ sudo whoami
<Stormx2> root
<Dr-Willis-aao> TJ-42:  check that ABS guide i thhink it has examples of doing that.
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2: it c on the sources.list some websites and next to it wrote MAIN RESTRICTED
<sammy> Stormx2: I'm on a gentoo box at the moment, thanks :)
<Dr-Willis-aao> !abs | TJ-42
<ubottu> TJ-42: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<icqnumber> !purgekde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgekde
<TJ-42> ok thanks Dr-Willis-aao, sammy, Stormx2
<ubuntu_todd> What's the proper software for drawing plot like a mass with a spring and a damper.
<TJ-42> :-)
<ubuntu_todd> or draw flow plot
<Stormx2> TJ-42, there's also a ##bash channel, if you get stuck.
<Stormx2> ubuntu_todd, gnuplot?
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, I need the full output of sources.list >.<
<sammy> now to find out why my gnome-panel clock applet wont let me set another location as my home location. I can't confirm that it has something to do with the global timezone setting
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 how could i show u that
<ubuntu_todd> Stormx2: That is good for scientific plot, but at this moment I wanner draw soft draft.
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: are you in the us?
<noriyuki> Stormx2, I already had universe... what it says is that it doesnt have any candidate for installation, is it because I am using intrepid
<noriyuki> ?
<worldwidesuicide> onetinsoldier: how do i set my timezone to utc?
<kitche> worldwidesuicide: use GMT if you want utc
<Mike9022> I'm currently using Pidgin 2.5.2 on Intrepid, how can I update it to 2.5.3?
<Stormx2> noriyuki, nah, it's in universe.
<Stormx2> !info easychem | noriyuki
<ubottu> easychem (source: easychem): Draw high-quality molecules and 2D chemical formulas. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-5 (intrepid), package size 269 kB, installed size 676 kB
<ubuntu_todd> Stormx2: any other candidate?
<kitche> worldwidesuicide: unless you want 24 hour time then just change it to the 24hour setting
<Stormx2> ubuntu_todd, sorry, don't know any ;_;
<onetinsoldier> worldwidesuicide: try the 'tzconfig' command. i've never really messed with it much
<macvr> hi all... i'm not able to suspend/hibernate , this problem started since the computer shutdown abruptly while resuming from suspend.... since this happened i noticed that the uuid has changed so i have changed the uuid in the fstab and resume files... but still the suspend /hibernate dont work... any ideas?
<oxygen> hello
<ubuntu_todd> Stormx2: can you use gnuplot for all the pictures or plot you need?
<oxygen> root@art:~#
<Stormx2> Mike9022, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<oxygen> ldap_add: No such object (32)
<severin> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<oxygen> i cant add file
<oxygen> openldap
<Stormx2> !enter | oxygen
<ubottu> oxygen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stormx2> oxygen, please type one coherent question.
<Stormx2> >.<
<noriyuki> Stormx2, are the components (chem) pre-drawed or I have to draw it all from scratch? I cant find anything that I can copy the components from to them use it to write a formula
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2 how could i show u that the full sources.list
<icqnumber> what was the bot command( factoid) for uninstalling kde-desktop?
<nickrud> macvr, try looking at the /var/log/syslog file, after you attempt a suspend or hibernate. You should find a clue there
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, Copy & Paste the output to pastebin.com
<Stormx2> noriyuki, I literally have _no idea_
<Stormx2> I've never used easychem, it just turned up in an apt-cache search.
<Stormx2> !removekde > icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber, please see my private message
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2, how could i do that from the black screen? :S
<noriyuki> Stormx2, This is what happens when I try to install tex and latex also : "Package tex is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another source E: Package tex has no installation candidate
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, you figure it out.
<dhalsimm> I used xbindkeys-config, actions I set ran, typed xbindkeys & in command line than I looked the rc file, but it isn't working
<Stormx2> !text
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text
<Stormx2> !tex
<Stormx2> Even.
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Stormx2> noriyuki, check the link. TeX is akin to programming though
<Guest54367> hi
<glick> man what dorks in #windows
<stefg> noriyuki: http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~noel/linux4chemistry/ might help
<glick> you get banned for sayking "kick-ass"
<macvr> nickrud: there is no entry when i try suspend / hibernate!
<Stormx2> glick, it's IRC. people are idiots.
<nickrud> macvr, what happens, exactly, when ytou attempt it
<IndyGunFreak> glick: take it up in #ubuntu-ops
 * glick sighs
<der|kunstler> the eject button opens and closes, any ideas on how to fix that ?
<nickrud> glick, think disney g rated
<dhalsimm> anyone knows xbindkeys?
<glick> IndyGunFreak, naw it wasnt in here, it was in #windows
<Stormx2> IndyGunFreak, #ubuntu-ops tackle issues with ##windows? :/
<jacobw-uk> heheh
<VoiceBuntu> Stormx2, should it write it all ? i am using my other laptop to chat here under windows i don't know how to copy text from linux
<KillerKlownFromS> Hello
<IndyGunFreak> glick: oh, i thought it was here, disregard
<macvr> nickrud: the screen locks , now i have removed the password prompt for the resume , but nothing happens!
<jacobw-uk> they don't like newcomers in ##windows
<glick> i think even in disney g rated rated movies they haved used that word
<jacobw-uk> VoiceBuntu: paste.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> VoiceBuntu, just copy any line that IS NOT prefixed with #
<roca> hey guys i cant seem to get connected to the internet wired ... i can wireless and when i plug in the wire my router shows it being connected to a computer
<virux> yop
<KillerKlownFromS> Some users of ruby here? i'm looking for deinstall rubygems, but don't find any doc
<stefg> !ipv6 | roca
<ubottu> roca: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nickrud> macvr, that doesn't compute for me: I mean, like 'I hit the resume button, the machine shuts down fine. But when I start, I see X, then X, etc
<kitche> KillerKlownFromS: do you mean by using the gem command?
<ubuntu_todd> How to deal with plots in journals? If I need some sketches, how could I draw that fast and easily. I know there is visco in Microsoft, but I like ubuntu and latex. Any ideas?
<roca> stefg,  thanks
<KillerKlownFromS> kitche: No, i installed rubygems by downloading the tarball, then ruby setup.rb , i'm looking for uninstall it
<kitche> KillerKlownFromS: then you didn't install rubygems from the package manager your mostly on your own then
<jeroen-> help - I'm using a Via Chrome9 integrated video adapter (K8M890) - In Hardy and Intrepid it uses openchrome. In Hardy it works, but there is a coloroud (mostly black) box around the mouse cursor, leaving a sticky trail. In Intrepid it also show this, but here it locks up the system. How to get rid of the mouse bloack and trail? I allready treid Option "SWCursor" "on" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I had no luck.
<KillerKlownFromS> kitche: what did you mean?
<Agion> hey, I need help with my graphics, I've tried envy for this, but it didn't work.
<Agion> the problem is that I can't watch anything properly on full screen. when I try, it starts to flash black large lines (vertically). My craphics aren't working fine anyway, so any help?
<kitche> KillerKlownFromS: exactly as I said if you setup rubgems like you did then you will not get support here for it but here http://lists.rubyonrails.org/pipermail/rails/2006-May/038251.html
<nickrud> KillerKlownFromS, don't use ruby, but these seem rational
<nickrud> KillerKlownFromS, http://lists.rubyonrails.org/pipermail/rails/2006-May/038251.html (forgot the link )
<Stormx2> Agion, which graphics card are you on?
<Agion> ATI 1950x
<Agion> ati radeon x1950*
<dhalsimm> KillerKlownFromS: also there is #ruby here
<stefg> jeroen-: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11807
<Woofsie_> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to connect to a windows network
<KillerKlownFromS> nickrud: thanks
<zc00gii> /j #botters
<zc00gii> damnn it
<zc00gii> ehm... sorry...
<Stormx2> Woofsie_: What services are you trying to access on it?
<mac_vr> nickrud: got disconnected ... did u say anything?
<roca> its telling me my device is unmanaged under wired network
<Woofsie_> I'm trying to access files on my windows pc
<Stormx2> Woofsie, have you got them shared?
<jeroen-> stefg: thanks, but it is not about my problem
<Woofsie_> Yep
<Stormx2> From the windows PC?
<Stormx2> !smb | Woofsie
<ubottu> Woofsie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nickrud> mac_vr, yeah, I need more detail :)
<enerya> i vouch that 8.10 install without cdrom is much more difficult than I thought, i tried both unetbootin and debootstrap and coming across issues
<Woofsie_> I have samba installed, files are shared.. still not working
<enerya> using unetbootin, one has to modify the unetbootin  control file from amd64 into i386
<roca> its telling me my device is unmanaged under wired network still not letting me connect
<mac_vr> nickrud: what do i have to say... i dont know, i'm just a noob... i'v been having this suspend problem only since the system accidentally shutdown while it was resuming from suspend... anyting else u need i could pastebin it
<blathijs> I'm looking for the proper way to edit Grub options. According to ubuntuguid.org there is supposed to be a "System > Administration > Advanced > GRUB Editor" menu entry, but I can't seem to find the entire "Advanced" entry. Should I enable it somewhere?
<nickrud> mac_vr, go through the steps you would do to suspend and resume, then post the stuff in /var/log/syslog from a few minutes before till current time at http://paste.ubuntu.com . I'll look, see if something jumps at me
<blathijs> (I Know I can just edit menu.lst, but I was planning to do things the GUI way for a change...)
<enerya> either way,  once i booted to the hdd (/dev/sdb2),  the destination hard disk is not showing as candidates for install (/dev/sdb3)  anyway to get around this?
<glick> hey does anyone know anything about electronic banking?
<Woofsie_> When I go into network on places it shows a windows server there, and I can connect to the internet fine.. but the server shows up empty
<stchris> @blathijs: try Startup-Manager , it's in the repos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295524
<Woofsie_> according to the terminal I have the latest samba installed
<roca> its telling me my device is unmanaged under wired network still not letting me connect
<blathijs> stchris: I've just found the KGRUBEditor program in synaptic, trying that now
<nickrud> blathijs, try startupmanager , that's the gtk one also
<stefg> Woofsie_: is that a hardy machine ? i think hardy has some bug not showing shared files in other workgroups other then default 'WORKGROUP' (sorry fpr caps, but that's windows speak)
<sidewalk> does nbd work good to mount optical devices over the network?
<dhalsimm> is there a gtk equivalent of Kontact?
<sidewalk> !nbd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbd
<stefg> dhalsimm: that's called evolution ...:-)
<Woofsie_> stefg: I have intrepid installed (8.10)
<a1fa> can anyone help me configure gpsd. it tells me I have no gps connected. Its ubuntu 8.10 with vista cx garmin, garmin_gps drivers loaded and gpsd runnin'
<stefg> Woofsie: so i think it's an authentication problem...
<arvind_khadri> !gps > alfa
<enerya>  once i booted to the hdd (/dev/sdb2),  the destination hard disk is not showing as candidates for install (/dev/sdb3)  anyway to get around this?
<mac_vr> nickrud: >>>Dec 28 22:30:01 UBUNTU-laptop /USR/SBIN/CRON[30571]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)<<< this is the last entry.... and nothing has been entered since this entry...! i'v tried both suspend and hibernate 3 times each but still nothing gets logged! i select suspend/hibernate it takes me to the pasword prompt and i enter the password and i checked back, nothin seems to create a log!
<Woofsie_> stefg: Any ideas how I can solve it?
<nickrud> so the gui system doesn't seem to even attempt the shutdown
<nickrud> mac_vr, ^^
<burkmat> Getting permission denied when attempting to launch a program, even as root... What could be the cause?
<hersto> If i want to install the kernel sources, which package do i have to select in Synaptics?
<TheMadBeaver> Is there a quick command to tell me what wireless driver I'm using?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mac_vr> nickrud: guess so! it just keeps locking the screen!
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, what are you exactly typing?
<enerya> TheMadBeaver-> sudo lshw -C network
<stefg> Woofsie: check that guest access is activated on the windows machine, or provide correct user/pass for accessing the windows shares by using 'connect to server' from the ülaces menu
<dhalsimm> stefg: But I don't wanna use it's mail, I just want a decent to do app
<TheMadBeaver> thanks!
<stefg> ..places
<burkmat> arvind_khadri, ./stepmania :P
<nickrud> mac_vr, hang on for a few, going to see if I find any similar reports
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, sudo ./stepmania
<burkmat> arvind_khadri, In the right dir, chmod +x'd it, 777 and even tried as root...
<burkmat> arvind_khadri, sudo: unable to execute ./stepmania: Permission denied
<stefg> Woofsie: the windows machine is probably passwordless, so that's the üroblem
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, sudo -s ./stepmania
<mac_vr> nickrud: ok....... but i'v tried googling, i gues i didnt know what to search for!
<ichbinesderelch> burkmat: did you chmod
<burkmat> ichbinesderelch, +x and 777.
<ichbinesderelch> damn pressed enter, chmod + x stepmania?
<bingungaja> anyone can help me why my notebook card reader can't read my camera's xD card ? Help please
<burkmat> arvind_khadri, Now it's whining about cannot execute binary file... Guess I'll try to reinstall.
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, first do sudo -s and then run the script
<Diiphantom> im trying to learn how to add users to proftp with webmin
<stefg> dhalsimm: everything in gnome is centered around the evolution libs for that... so there'S different frontends to these libs, but you're still using evolution
<Diiphantom> but im having a hard time understanding how to do it, can someone give me a hand here?
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, oh ok..
<guntbert> !webmin | Diiphantom
<ubottu> Diiphantom: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<burkmat> arvind_khadri, Ah, never mind, just me running sudo -s ./stepmania as 1 command... I already tried as sudo su, and it's still giving me permission errors...
<hischild_laptop> !ebox | guntbert (useful!)
<ubottu> guntbert (useful!): ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Diiphantom> !ebox
<nickrud> mac_vr, have you tried suspend from the login screen?
<guntbert> hischild_laptop: ??
<mac_vr> nickrud: no... let me try... i'll get back to u...
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, i had that problem but it was over when i did sudo -s
<hischild_laptop> guntbert, webmin doesn't work, ebox does it loads better.
<enerya>  once i booted to the hdd (/dev/sdb2),  the destination hard disk is not showing as candidates for install (/dev/sdb3)  anyway to get around this?
<guntbert> hischild_laptop: thats what I wanted to show to Diiphantom :)
<sidewalk> has anyone used nbd to share optical devices over the network?
<hischild_laptop> guntbert, aah ... i thought u wanted to recommend webmin >.> my bad
<jensenmass> i am doing some web app development and firefox is too big/feature rich -- is there a really lightweight web-browser (i.e. almost lynx, but with graphical interface)
<arvind_khadri> enerya, how do you boot into the hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eneloop, that is not enough info.. Once you boot to sdb2?  Are you running live or what
<guntbert> hischild_laptop: np, I guess its been a stressful day today :)
<Diiphantom> guntbert, so i use ebox instead of webmind to control proftpd?
<arvind_khadri> jensenmass, maybe iceweasel
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> per the procedure, one expands the iso and copy over to the partition then adjust an existing menu.lst to point to it
<jensenmass> arvind_khadri, interesting -- in repository?
<burkmat> arvind_khadri, Huh... Well, strange. Guess it must be something other than permissions since root is having issues. Anyways, thanks for your help, I'll see if I can't reinstall and give it a shot.
<Woofsie_> stefg: Yeah, the windows machine is passwordless, why is that a problem?
<arvind_khadri> burkmat, welcome :)
<guntbert> Diiphantom: I myself use neither (ubuntu is my desktop OS), but you should give it a try
<arvind_khadri> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: iceweasel-scrapbook, iceweasel-vimperator
<Diiphantom> ebox cannot be installed and not funcional for 8.10
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> its a delimna, i tried to put it in /dev/sda11  i can boot from it too, but still the /dev/sdb3 as install candidate is not presented
<daitu> how to use hamachi ?
<arvind_khadri> enerya, dont you have a cd-rom... boot from a live cd... installation is much simpler
<enerya> the livecd boot thinks /dev/sdb is assigned to /cdrom  so non of the /dev/sdbX is a candidate
<Woofsie_> When I tried using Connect to Server, an error came up saying "cannot display location - no application is registered as handling the file"
<arvind_khadri> enerya, weird .. what about the alternate cd?
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> am trying to be green, no more burning of cdrom, and i dont have a spare usd drive
<guntbert> Diiphantom: who says so?
<Diiphantom> that website
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> same thing with using unetbootin
<Diiphantom> guntbert,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<alex_mayorga> hi, how do I make sure I've got a "clean" intrepid if my copy is coming from the development version?
<arvind_khadri> enerya, no idea... sorry
<macvr> nickrud: i tried ... everytime i select suspend, i get the prompt, asking 'are u sure u want to suspend' i select suspend and nothing happens! my syslog>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94413/
<a1fa> what do you do when kill -9 fails?
<\slash> hey guys why is it when i set visual effects to none i can watch vids fine but when i set to normal or best video's flicker? is there a way around this?
<DIFH-iceroot> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get upgrade
<arvind_khadri> alfa how are you using it... it must be used with sudo
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> debootstrap works but much much longer process
<ichbinesderelch> \slash: problem with graphic drivers and high effects? slow computer?
<arvind_khadri> enerya, hmm...
<alex_mayorga> DIFH-iceroot: thanks, will try
<\slash> ichbinesderelch,  i doubt it
<guntbert> Diiphantom: if so, I'd think you will have to manage you proftpd yourself :(
<\slash> im on a great computer
<a1fa> what do you do when sigkill doesnt kill proc?
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> you tried different ways to install yet?
<\slash> 1gb ram ati raidon x1600, duo2ghxz
<nickrud> macvr, try running  /usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate
<shiMMer> how can i remove ndiswrapper???my kernel still using ndiswrapper for my wireless driver..see this=http://paste.ubuntu.com/94416/
<unop_> a1fa, what's the state of the process in the process table?
<arvind_khadri> enerya, no.. i use the alternate  or the live cd only..
<[a]D> when i want to log in as root it keeps telling me authentication failure
<macvr> nickrud: from the terminal? or from the file?
<a1fa> D<+
<unop_> [a]D, how are you logging in to root?
<nickrud> macvr, from the terminal. You'll need sudo
<enerya> arvind_khadri-> ah you ought to try the other ways, you'll grow hair on your chest...lol
<\slash> can someone help me solve this vid flicker when visual effects are on normal please
<arvind_khadri> [a]D, you must be giving the wrong password..
<arvind_khadri> enerya, ya i do have to try :)
<[a]D> but its the one ive been using all along
<unop_> a1fa, there's nothing you can do about that - except perhaps to wait it out
<animuson> i was following this guide (http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=614230) and when i got to the setup i got this error (http://pastebin.com/m7c293555)
<a1fa> unop_: its "D"
<Woofsie_> hmm.. not it says it can't mount the windows drive
<a1fa> i will reboot
<Woofsie_> now*
<a1fa> that helps :P
<Agion> ﻿my graphics aren't working properly. I can't watch any full screen video or play any full screen game without it gets big flashing vertical lines and the whole screen flashes... any helps?
<guntbert> \slash: I turned vis effects off :)
<\slash> guntbert,  i did so also but i just installed cairo dock and its ugly without them
<\slash> :/
<\slash> and im really upset that im having this problem
<Felix__> hi
<enerya> whose got Miro working? anyway to get around that  requires libxine1 < 1.1.8 version?
<Lasivian> how do I uninstall something that I installed from a .deb file?
<unop_> [a]D, using su or sudo?
<unop_> Lasivian, sudo aptitude remove package_name
<[a]D> su
<macvr> nickrud: i get this message!>>> .: 3: hal-functions: not found  <<<
<nickrud> macvr, hm, that's indicative of something :) A sec
<unop_> [a]D, the root account is locked by default on ubuntu - therefore you won't be able to use su
<unop_> !sudo | [a]D
<ubottu> [a]D: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hischild_laptop> 13
<sanjiv> vishalrao
<Boffy> hello guys is there a program in uuntu tat can check if my harddrive is broken or not
<animuson> i was following this guide (http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=614230) and when i got to the setup i got this error (http://pastebin.com/m7c293555)
<sanjiv> vishalrao: i'll try using the radeon driver.. be back in a bit..
<Boffy> i have mount the sata disk and when i use dir it work, when i use ls, it stuck..
<de4dsn4ke> hey, does anyone have an idea why apt-get is downloading so slow (200bytes/s) while all other other download are much faster?
<[a]D> how do i start mysql service?
<[a]D> start mysqld?
<shiMMer> how can i remove my ndiswrapper from using by kernel??
<nickrud> macvr, try cd'ing into /usr/lib/hal/scripts , then running sudo ./hal-system-power-hibernate
<noriyuki> IS there a program like Itunes for iphone running on linux. will Itunes run fine under wine (for iphones)
<unop_> [a]D, sudo invoke-rc.d mysqld start
<macvr> nickrud: ok
<gizmo> how to run perl script using terimna?
<gizmo> *terminal
<unop_> noriyuki, gtkpod perhaps
<Boffy> how come when i use ls, it work when i use ls -al my computer freeze is it a problem with my HD?
<nickrud> [a]D, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<unop_> gizmo, chmod +x /path/to/script;  /path/to/script
<noriyuki> unop_, I think the problem is not syncing is making ubuntu recognize that the ipod is plugged....
<Boffy> i mean when i use dir, it works
<gizmo> unop_, idont understand about chmod
<shiMMer> how can i remove ndiswrapper???my kernel using that drive.need to remove it..please help
<gizmo> where can i learn it
<unop_> gizmo, the manpage perhaps.  man chmod
<ichbinesderelch> shiMMer: either deinstall it or blacklist ndiswrapper module
<noriyuki> How do i make ubuntu recognize that there is an Iphone plugged in waiting for a program to sync with it (like itunes)
<nickrud> shiMMer, sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper should remove from running kernel
<william56> do i need to do more than copy the directory packages are stored in and run apt-get install (packages) to install downloaded packages from one copy of xubuntu x86 to another?
<tavi> how i add subtitles to totem?
<nickrud> william56, that will do the job, if you put them in /var/cache/apt/archive
<unop_> william56, yes, you'll need to setup an offline repository of those packages on the second machine
<william56> cool, thanks
<nickrud> william56, that will do the job, if you put them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<enerya> william56 - once you have the .deb  you can use  dpkg -i  *.deb  to install
<william56> ahh
<Boffy> no one have an idea
<stefg> william56: have a look at /var/cache/apt/archives ... this is where apt expects packages...
<bonhoffer> on my screen -- i can't move any windows to the right fifth of the desktop -- like there is a wall there
<de4dsn4ke> Can anyone please help me with my very slow apt-get download speeds (about 200bytes/s)? Its not my connection bandwidth. All other downloads are much faster.
<bork1> After upgrading to Intrepid, every so often my laptop freezes, won't respond to anything, and the caps lock key blinks slowly. I can't do anything but turn it off when this happens. Any ideas why?
<ichbinesderelch> de4dsn4ke: change the mirror your downloading from
<bonhoffer> i am running gnome with metacity
<enerya> bork1 - using wireless?
<stefg> de4dsn4ke: choose a different mirror
<de4dsn4ke> ichbinesderelch: i tried that, ubuntu main server and the gb one
<nickrud> william56, and for the personal archive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<sylow> hello, my computer hangs while booting at 'Verifying DMI pool data'. I've tried several things like resetting BIOS etc, but without luck. I'm about to reinstall Grub.. unless anyone has a better idea?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<macvr> nickrud: from the directory... sudo ./hal-system-power-hibernate>>> .: 3: hal-functions: not found same error!
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bork1> enerya: yes. I'm having a bunch of problems with wireless too, actually
<william56> cool, thanks for all the help
<bingungaja> hello, anyone can help me, why my notebook can't read xD card, meanwhile it can read the micro SD (with adapter) ?
<nickrud> macvr, ok, in that scripts dir: do you see the file hal-functions ?
<bonhoffer> really this is so odd, i can't drag anything to the far right of the screen
<stefg> sylow: hanging that early looks more like a hardware problem
<de4dsn4ke> stefg: i tried that already... same speed on different mirrors
<macvr> nickrud: s
<stefg> sylow: try running memtest from a Live CD
<enerya> bork1 - somehow ubuntu handling of i/o interrupt is not smooth, it does not know how to recover
<nickrud> macvr, ?
<[a]D> how do i start a service in the terminal like mysql?
<nickrud> [a]D, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<unop_> [a]D, sudo invoke-rc.d mysqld start
<sylow> stefg, you think anything is wrong with my ram ?
<bingungaja> hello, anyone can help me, why my notebook can't read xD card, meanwhile it can read the micro SD (with adapter) ? If the ubuntu can recognize the miscro SD, logiclly, it will recognize xD card too right - since it's on the same slot in my notebook .................
<nickrud> [a]D, either :)
<[a]D> what is the initd for?
<[a]D> or invoke?
<macvr> nickrud: s , i see it... pastebin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94424/
<enerya>  once i booted to the hdd (/dev/sdb2),  the destination hard disk is not showing as candidates for install (/dev/sdb3)  anyway to get around this?
<nickrud> [a]D, init.d is where the start/stop script lives; both simply run it
<unop_> [a]D, /etc/init.d  is where the init script relating to the service exists
<stefg> sylow: i don't know, but if you're able to run a Live CD and perform a memtest successfully the hardware failure is ruled out
<bork1> enerya: is there any way to fix it, that you know of? Everything worked fine in Hardy
<bonhoffer> anyway to figure out why a good portion of my desktop is showing but i can't put a window there?
<sylow> stefg: ok, thanks for the tip, I'll try that
<stefg> sylow: except that your harddrive might have died
<enerya> bork1 - dont know, try using one AP and do not roam
<unop_> bonhoffer, my guess it's a graphics driver issue
<[a]D> command not found it tells me
<tavi> does someone sayt o me how i add subtitles to totem?
<bonhoffer> unop, normally works perfectly -- just did a reboot -- anyway to troubleshoot?
<bonhoffer> some windows get farther than others
<nickrud> macvr, and when you run, exactly:   cd /var/lib/hal/scripts && sudo ./hal-system-power-hibernate , you still get that error?
<unop_> bonhoffer, errm, i wouldn't know really
<sylow> stefg I don't know that yet as I couldn't switch the drive to another computer to check if it still reads and mounts
<nickrud> [a]D, did you install mysql-server-5.0 ?
<unop_> [a]D, make sure you have the right command line down (use tab complete where you can to avoid spelling mistakes)
<stefg> sylow: Live CDs are your friend :-)
<bonhoffer> unop_, fair enough -- problems like this really suck
<macvr> nickrud: s, same error... i tried now again too...
<enerya> nickrud  or unop_   whats the difference between restarting   hald and dbus ? which modules they address?
<unop_> bonhoffer, what happens when you try and maximise a window ??
<sylow> stefg: indeed when I find it again after x months.. So I'm downloading v8.10 now
<bonhoffer> unop_, odd -- it uses some of that space and is bounded on the left by half the screen, which it leaves out
<unop_> enerya, hal and dbus are entirely different services - though dbus relies on hal somewhat and vice-versa - don't think they involve any kernel modules (if that's what you mean)
<nickrud> macvr, ok, that's the problem I'd guess. Why it's not using it, I don't know. You should file a bug report on bugs.ubuntu.com. in that report include the command I just gave you, and the output of running it. Explain that when you hit suspend, you go directly to the password prompt
<unop_> bonhoffer, yea, that's odd indeed - did you ever have a panel or some sort in that space ever?
<enerya> unop_ - nothing specific of kernel modules, just generality, kind of curious as to what these two restarts when restarting it
<anonever> can someone please tell me how to debug sound? I have no sound for weeks or months now
<bonhoffer> yes, always
<nickrud> macvr, but before you do that:  run   sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal
<guilhermee> someone here with problems using a hp dv5 series laptop with ubuntu ?
<bonhoffer> unop_, yes, i have never been limited before
<stefg> !sound | anonever
<ubottu> anonever: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<macvr> nickrud: oh... ok...
<anonever> thanks stefg, I'll check it
<Agion> how can I update kernel to 2.6.26??
<a1fa> looks like garmin support is foobared in new releases of ubuntu
<bonhoffer> (at least in putting my windows where i want them)
<stefg> Agion: you don't want that
<unop_> enerya, hal is in charge of monitoring what hardware devices are plugged and unplugged .. dbus is in charge of the system communications bus - not sure about the rest of your question.
<Agion> stefg: I want to get my graphics work, so I have to
<unop_> bonhoffer, maybe this works
<unop_> !resetpanels | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<stefg> !kernel | Agion
<ubottu> Agion: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<unop_> bonhoffer, make sure you backup your panel states before doing this tho
<cylux> What is the name of the gnome application that starts at startup and connects me to my wifi connection?
<enerya> unop_ - so i guess, i have to restart both,  sometimes when the hosts is freezing and I still have access via ssh, i'd like to restart without rebooting,
<Gizmo_The_Great> is there a switch for ls that will allow me to see all files created on a given date? e.g., if I boot my machine, then run a program, how can I then use ls to see which files it created at the time of execution?
<bonhoffer> unop_, :< yeah -- it certainly changed things
<stefg> Agion: basically you'll want to wait for jaunty... using a different kernel in a given ubuntu release ususally breaks things
<unop_> cylux, nm-applet and network-manager
<bonhoffer> but the same restrictions are still there
<anonever> in "d | anonever
<anonever> <ubottu> anonever: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)", what is "File -> Change Device" referring to? I don't see that
<cylux> unop_: So if I was switching to openbox and in my startup file did  nm-applet &    network-manager &   - it would work just fine?
<anonever> err, sorry
<unop_> bonhoffer, you might need to log out and log back in
<macvr> nickrud: i tried reinstalling but nothing changed! do the bugs get answered in the ubuntu bugs?
<anonever> in "If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)", what is "File -> Change Device" referring to? I don't see that
<kroffe> how do i mount my harddrives?
<unop_> cylux,  nm-applet yes .. network-manager is a service - you have to make sure it is enabled for your runlevel (/etc/init.d/network-manager)
<stefg> anonever: that factoid is outdated.... ignaore that aprt
<anonever> there is a Device dropdown menu, but no "File" menu
<bonhoffer> unop_, ok. -- i'll try later
<Shpook> Hello everyone...I'm still having problems with wireless on my daughter's EeePC. I disabled roaming mode, and now it won't connect to my network at all. If I re-enable roaming mode, it will connect, but with no internet connection, and netstat -rn is empty.
<nickrud> macvr, yes, that's where the dev's track problems with ubuntu. Some get fixed fast, some take longer
<enerya> whose got  8.10  can one check for me please,    apt-cache search  linux-image   and see if any images are for ARMv7 processor?  am still on gutsy
<bingungaja> hello, anyone can help me, why my notebook can't read xD card, meanwhile it can read the micro SD (with adapter) ? If the ubuntu can recognize the miscro SD, logiclly, it will recognize xD card too right - since it's on the same slot in my notebook .................
<slegate> Is anyone having weird problems with Firefox since last update?  Homepage shift, can't go "back," can't "reload, etc.?
<macvr> nickrud:  ok thankx for the help... hope this resolves soon :)
<stefg> anonever: what does 'aplay -l ' tell ?
<enerya> !info arm7
<ubottu> Package arm7 does not exist in intrepid
<nickrud> macvr, someone will triage it quickly. Be sure to subscribe to the bug, you'll get mail
<Woofsie_> stefg: it seems ubuntu is unable to mount my windows share
<unop_> enerya, head on to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<macvr> nickrud: ok... thanx
<CJ_> Good Morning
<Agion> I can't find kernel 2.6.26 version on synaptic. Is it there?
<glick> oh no! facebook is down1
<glick> !
<glick> god noooo!
<slegate> I tried reinstalling Firefox, but no effect.  Any ideas?
<CJ_> I want to install Ubuntu but I cant
<stefg> Woofsie_: let'S agree on 'windows is unable to share files right in a samba compliant way if setup on a passwordless xp' :-)
<anonever> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94436/  (output of aplay -l)
<Shpook> And with roaming mode enabled, nm-applet shows me connected, but if I ping my router, it says network is unreachable. I'd really like to get this fixed and not have to constantly fight with it.
<CJ_> It freezes during the loading screen
<sh1m0n> Hi, does anyone know, how to change the keyboard setting, so that I could get to the 3rd layer by pressing ctrl and alt?
<CJ_> any help?
<[a]D> mysql is installed and i cant even run it????
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<enerya> unop_ - I saw that news dated around Nov 2008 i believe,  and i have not seen the image for it yet in the download
<sanjiv> vishalrao hi im back..
<Shpook> Ok, this time, I just checked the routing table, and there is an entry. The destination is 169.254.0.0. Should it be the 192.168.1.1 address of my router?
<nbeebo__> any way to make a new /boot from inside ubuntu?
<biouser> how can I make a cd play?  when I put it in nothing is happening
<unop_> enerya, well, if it is included in any of the repos, it would be listed on that page
<sanjiv> onetinsoldier hi.. i tried the radeon driver.. it works the same as the ati driver..
<gizmo> am i being hack using live cd?
<unop_> Shpook, that depends on the address given to your interface
<Tonar2> The nvidia modules loaded perfectly, but i have no nvidia devices under /dev. What could be the reason?
<dr_willis> nbeebo__,  you could set up a seperate /boot partition after installing . Yes..
<Woofsie_> ah, I see.. so I have to put
<Woofsie_> a password on my xp machine?
<biouser> how can I play a cd?
<nbeebo__> dr_willis, alright thanks .. ill google.. lol
<[a]D> linux is so complicated to use compared to windows
<Shpook> unop_: I'm a little clueless on how to figure it all out. :D I know just a little to get by, but have no clue once I run into a problem.
<gizmo> am i being hack using live cd?
<dr_willis> Woofsie_,   i always set up Xp and linux to use the same username and password. Seems tomake things easier
<nbeebo__> [a]D,  no it isnt :(
<dr_willis> [a]D,  Windows is so 'hidden' in what it does.. compared to Linux...
<stefg> anonever: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566682 might get you further
<Lasivian> Windows seems simpler because it's what you are familiar with
<Shpook> I've been fighting with this for 4 days, with no luck from google or anywhere. I'm at the point of giving up.
<[a]D> nbeebo: i can set up mysql so easy in windows ,linux a lot more complicated
<Lasivian> Windows has not trained you to do stuff, it's just done it automatically
<unop_> Shpook, at a terminal.  type   ifconfig eth0  # if eth0 is the interface that is connected to the router
<dr_willis> Windows trains you to 'not think'  - You do it their way.. or not at all.. Linxu gives you tools to do tings your way
<nickrud> [a]D, all I ever do is run   sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 , and it's installed and running.
<unop_> Shpook, at the second or third line in the output - you should see the IP address given to that interface
<nickrud> [a]D, when you run   sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start , what error do you get?
<unop_> bet you he hasn't installed the server
<shiMMer> i still get=Kernel driver in use: ndiswrapper
<Woofsie_> okay, great..  i'll try putting a password on my xp machine
<nickrud> no takers
<shiMMer> i cant run kismet with nwdiswrapper
<[a]D> nickrud: where is a good resource to get familiar with linux?
<shiMMer> i need completely remove nwdiswrapper
<a1fa> sucks.. i can't believe garmin stuff is messed up in new release
<peepsalot> my laptop just started freezing up very fequently today.  The display freezes and then I just see my caps and scroll lock indicators blinking.  this has happened 4 times in the past 2 hours
<nbeebo__> how do u make a separate boot partition after install?
<Shpook> unop_: It's ath0, and there is no IP address anywhere, just the rx/tx packet information, which is all 0
<peepsalot> can anyone help me debug this?
<nickrud> [a]D, I used http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz and tldp.org
<dr_willis> [a]D,  google is our friend. :) theres literally 10000;s of sites with info on about every linux topic you want.    Some do tend to be specilized..  tldp.org is a good place to start
<peepsalot> i think i'm getting a kernel panic for some reason.
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<dr_willis> nbeebo__,  mount a partition as /boot  copy all your old /boot files to it..   set up grubs menu.lst to use the new partition.
<nickrud> [a]D, now, I used rute years ago, but it's still popular
<unop_> Shpook, so it seems like your interface hasn't got an IP address - which explains the odd route in the routing table.
<mrflower> hello
<unop_> Shpook, try this.   sudo dhclient ath0
<de4dsn4ke> Can any one help me out to speed up my apt-get. Its downloading at 200bytes per second. I tried different mirrors and any other downloads are much faster.
<stefg> peepsalot: run memtest, check temparatures
<nbeebo__> dr_willis, hmm ill see, but if its before / on the "partition-bar" wont it boot first?
<Shpook> unop_: I got back "No DHCPOFFERS received" and "No working leases in persistent database"
<peepsalot> stefg, what is a good program for monitoring temps?
<Shpook> unop_: Could it be the router in that case?
<sanjiv> vishalrao im back
<nbeebo__> k about time for the electric power to shut down here again.. lol
<nickrud> de4dsn4ke, it's a matter of finding a fast mirror in my experience. Some have caps
<hischild_laptop> unop_, Shpook, have you tried to reset the router to clear it's dhcp table?
<sanjiv> onetinsoldier im back too..
<Agion> is there kernel version 2.6.26 for ubuntu
<stefg> !info lm-sensors | peepsalot
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<sanjiv>  vishalrao  thanks.. :)
<unop_> Shpook, it could be - but it could also be the drivers for your interface (have they ever worked?)
<Shpook> hischild_laptop: I did a soft reset 2 days ago, but not a hard reset or 30/30/30. I'll go try that now.
<Shpook> unop_: Yeah, it worked perfectly for a week, until I disabled roaming mode.
<de4dsn4ke> nickrud: yes ok, but 200bytes/s on several mirrors is a bit extreme. Also its not that slow on my other computer using same mirror
<stefg> peepsalot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<unop_> Shpook, errm, i think you need to enable roaming mode
<mrflower> fwl
<Agion> how can I upgrade kernel to 2.6.26?? I didn't see it on synaptic??
<slegate> 2nd Attempt: FF 3.05 is now broken after last update.  Navigation buttons don't work, home page settings ignored, history destroyed  and not held between sessions, etc.  Reinstalling via SPM doesn't change anything.  Help??
<unop_> Shpook, i'm not sure - i don't use gnome too much - but i believe roaming mode is what sets the interface in a state to recieve IP addressess automatically
<raylu> Agion: that's not an upgrade. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Onyx> How can I rebuild the grub menu?  The forums are down.
<Shpook> unop_: That's where I'm at now, and nm-applet shows it connected. But I still have no internet access and can't ping the router.
<Jack_Sparrow> Agion, Please hold down the repeats.  You have had a couple of answers already, you just didnt like them
<Shpook> unop_: Well, when you enter the connection manually, you can set it to dhcp.
<raylu> Onyx: from the options in menu.lst? update-grub
<eldibor> hi every one , I have some trouble with my videocard, I want use TwinView with video in overlay, but after X restarts video not in overlay how I can solve this problem?
<stefg> slegate: try a fresh profile ... usually some addon is misbehaving
<unop_> Shpook, ahh
<Onyx> Thanks raylu -- knew it was something stupid like that, lol
<slegate> stefg: thanks, attempting...
<mrflower> are there some people that speak spanish??
<Agion> raylu: oh, sorry, I didn't notice the answers or then typed just when you answered.. Im on 2.6.24
<Shpook> I'll be back in 2 or 3 minutes, I'm going to reboot the router.
<the_newbie> anyone knows how to setup the wireless card driver on a eeepc 904?
<raylu> Agion: not which kernel, which ubuntu?
<user987> greetings #ubuntu
<nickrud> de4dsn4ke, the only thing I know of that might affect apt directly is if you have Dl-limit set in apt.conf
<unop_> !es | mrflower
<ubottu> mrflower: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raylu> !hi | user987
<ubottu> user987: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<selkies> guys if i install 2 linux distros and xp .. will it triple boot ???
<user987> if you set up grub correctly yes selkies... no doubt
<Agion> raylu: hardy*, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies, yes
<anonever> I just go in circles on this sound thing - I don't understand it
<mrflower> ubottu ya imaginaba que se comunicaban en ingles, era solo por curiosidad :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> Agion: aptitude search linux-image
<mrflower> muchas gracias
<de4dsn4ke> nickrud: Whare do i find apt.conf?
<raylu> Agion: also, "uname -r" should tell you your current kernel
<unop_> mrflower, ubottu is not a human
<nickrud> de4dsn4ke, /etc/apt
<selkies> user987: so wat will be the sequence of installation?/
<tiredbones> my wife got a new digital camera and we are trying to load the pictures to a cd, but when we click the icon to export the pictures to the cd  we get a  transfer error. Is there a known problem with f-spot in this area? We have the latest release of ubuntu.
<mrflower> unop_ ups....
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies, xp first
<anonever> I have opened "PulseAudio Volume Meter" (Applications->Sound&Video->PusleAudio Device Chooser , then Volume Meter (Playback))
<mrflower> :D
<user987> ohkay, i got my Wlan drivers, ( yay internet \o/ ) but if i try to connect it fails, always returning me to the "imput password field" ... same thing happens in MS windows when the acces point is set to B/G ( so no A ) ... yet the drivers ubuntu installed are called 802.11B broadcom ... any suggestions what might be wrong here ?
<sh1m0n> Hi, does anyone know, how to change the keyboard setting, so that I could get to the 3rd layer by pressing ctrl and alt?
<selkies> Jack_Sparrow: will i need to use super grub disk
<mrflower> unop_ do you speak spanish??
<tiredbones> I can type the error message here if people would like.
<anonever> then in System->Preferences->Sound I set "Sound playback" to PulseAudio Sound Server and clicked "Test", and the pulseaudio volume meter shows it's playing something
<anonever> but no sound comes out
<unop_> mrflower, no lo siento
<Jack_Sparrow> selkies, no,  ubuntu will see xp and set that up, your third os will be an issue as we dont know what it can or cant do
<de4dsn4ke> nickrud: its not in /etc/apt
<unop_> what's up with FloodBot4 ?
<user987> anonever : i am sure it has been mentioned, but maybe you can check your speakers ?
<Agion> raylu: I dont see version 2.6.26 there :/
<mrflower> unop_ jejeje
<unop_> he keeps going around in circles
<anonever> it works fine in windows
<nickrud> de4dsn4ke, ah, I forgot that apt.conf is now broken up into chunks; look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<anonever> and double-clicking volume control, nothing is muted
<mrflower> unop_ i will tray to conect to spanish server, thanks
<raylu> Agion: there = ?
<slegate> stefg: NO JOY.  Cannot access the profile manager; attempt brings up broken Firefox page.  Tried firefox -a asdf also, but same fail.  Any ideas?
<nDevastator> whats a good dvd ripping software
<Agion> raylu: on aptitude find
<de4dsn4ke> nickrud: which one in apt.conf.d is it then?
<the_newbie> anyone could help me with my wireless card? I have an asus eeepc 904. When I activate the wireless card, the led lights for a couple of seconds, and later it gets deactivated, any suggestions on how to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> nDevastator: i like acidrip
<raylu> slegate: move your .mozilla directory
<nickrud> unop_, I've been watching; it's supposed to change number of allowable joins to prevent flood joins. Seems active though
<raylu> Agion: what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<nDevastator> IndyGunFreak can i rip to ISO ?
<nDevastator> IndyGunFreak, with acidrip that is
<IndyGunFreak> the_newbie: does the wireless still work, or is it just the light going out that bothers you, i've heard of the eee's having this issue
<raylu> Agion: also, have you updated your sources from the repository lately
<IndyGunFreak> nDevastator: now that i'm not sure of.
<Agion> raylu: propably not..
<unop_> nickrud, that's unusual - it never used to happen before - and it's slightly irritating :)
<raylu> Agion: sudo aptitude update
<nDevastator> i need something i can rip with and then burn on a windows box cuz my burner is dead in my linux box
 * unop_ ugghs
<user987> if i go to the store and buy a USB Wlan device, is there anything i should look for specifically if i want it to be compattible with Ubuntu ?
<nickrud> unop_, not thjs  much, no
<[a]D> i got like 4 distros installed how do i delete them all and keep the one i want?
<slegate> raylu: dumb question: where's .mozilla?  should I move it anyplace special/
<peepsalot> is anyone else having trouble accessing ubuntuforums.org?
<progre55> hi people!
<sanjiv> Volkodav do you have any idea about the fglrx issue? it's not working on Jaunty alpha 2 with 2.6.28-3 kernel with xorg 7.4 (1.5.99-3-0ubuntu3).. ?
<Shpook1> Okay, no luck in rebooting the router. I failed to mention, of course, that I am using a Windows machine on the same wireless network just fine.
<nDevastator> anyone know of any dvd rippers that make ISO files ?
<selkies_> my ubuntu 8.10 hangs after pressing alt+tab and super+tab.. n all do is turn d power off..is it the compiz fusion causing it..
<[a]D> how do i remove other distros on my hard drive
<sanjiv> vishalrao sure.. hope never ends.. :)
<raylu> slegate: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-tmp
<sanjiv> vishalrao: someone somewhere might know or some fix for it..
<william56> nDevastator: one second, i know someone who knows of one, i believe
<tiredbones> Here's the error message from f-spot, System.NullReferenceExceptioon: Object not set to an instance of an object at FSpotCDExport.CDExport.UniqueName (Gnome.Vfs.Ufs.Uri path, System.String shortname) [0x00000] at FSpotCDExport.Trnasfer() [0x00000].  Any help would be appreciated.
<iSchadow> how will GRUB act if I install Wubi on windows?
<peepsalot> stefg, what was that forum thread you sent me about?  I can't load ubuntuforums at the moment
<progre55> guys, I have this laptop, and I cannot find a balance between the mouse touch-pad and a usb mouse I have. now I've set it right for the usb mouse, the pointer speed is just what I need, but the touch-pad speed is too slow. if I increase the pointer speed to adjust it to the touchpad, the external mouse gets too fast. Please any suggestions..
<bingungaja> anyone know ubuntu 8.10 already supported xD card pls ?
<sanjiv> vishalrao: it's always good to have some hope.. and the optimism that all problems have a solution.. sooner or later you'll stumble upon those solutions..
<Alonely> should I install Kubuntu via a text-based installer or a LiveCD?
<selkies_> my ubuntu 8.10 hangs after pressing alt+tab and super+tab.. n all i can do is turn d power off..is compiz fusion causing that?..
<vijay> hi guys
<Guest71633> Buena
<Guest71633> s
<Guest71633> Buenas , stoy intentando c onfigurar una linksys usb con ndiswrapper y no me deja , mi SO es Xubuntu AMD
<the_newbie> hi, I installed ubuntu 8.10 from windows, but I messed up something, and the boot menu sometimes gets stuck, and I cannot select any choice, is there any way to get rid of the boot OS selector?
<Jurgentje> Hi, I have a problem with my Wacom artpad and a dual head setup (Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid 64 here). The stylus only uses the left half of the left screen and the right half of the right screen...
<Shpook1> unop_: I just stumpled across this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<Shpook1> unop_: I'm going to follow that, and see what happens.
<guntbert> !es | Guest71633
<ubottu> Guest71633: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest71633> gracias
<Agion> raylu: still don't see the 2.6.26 package anywhere...
<sanjiv> vishalrao: well 3D is not important for me.. however, it is always good to have some eye candy.. :)
<william56> nDevastator: the guy doesn't appear to be answering..
<slegate> raylu: thanks; FF now brings up ubuntu start page, but cannot access any external pages (yahoo, cnn, flickr, etc.), I will try to restart internet connection, but I'm not hopeful (how can I access IRC and not web??)
<Woofsie_> okay, i put a password on my xp account.. still have the same problem
<sanjiv> onetinsoldier: thank you.. i read that.. however.. just hoping that if someone has a workaround to that problem.. :)
<unop_> Shpook, yea, kinda the same problem i had with the atheros chipset on my NC10 - i had to use the madwifi drivers to get wireless to work properly
<nbeebo> i want to make a seperate boot partition in ubuntu with "ubuntu live cd iso" on it so i can boot it and do a fresh install. can someone help me with this?
<NicEXE> how can I change the resolution of login manager?
<jamesvla> hey guys
<jamesvla> how's it doin'
<jussi01> nbeebo: have youi considered making a bootable usb?
<Woofsie_> does it matter that there are other accounts on the xp machine with no password? the username I'm trying to connect through has one
<sanjiv> vishalrao and onetinsoldier: everything else seems to work on my system hopefully.. i noticed that skype crashes because of detecting the wrong sound hardware or something..
<jamesvla> I am just trying xubuntu 8.10 on my old desktop
<nbeebo> jussi, ive been trying but it gives me 'error' when booting it
<virtuelv> does anyone here know how I would go about creating a bootable usb disk from an iso of PC-DOS?
<nbeebo> jussi01, sorry
<jamesvla> how do I install those awesome desktops that are available in the web
<jamesvla> ?
<jamesvla> like GUI
<jamesvla> tweaks
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuelv, there are many tutoorials, and this isnt the place for help with that
<jussi01> !compiz | jamesvla
<ubottu> jamesvla: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<raylu> !wm | jamesvla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<virtuelv> Jack_Sparrow: I have googled up, down and sideways
<DVA5912> # Device of the serial interface (default is /dev/lcd)
<DVA5912> Device=/dev/tty1
<DVA5912> That wouldn't be tty1 would it? lp0?
<raylu> jamesvla: try a different window manager
<virtuelv> I wouldn't ask unless I could actually find something useful
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tarsier> IIs it possible to make the network management applet not ask for my keyring password upon bootup?
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuelv, google iso2usb..
<nite613> !hardy->intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy-
<sanjiv> vishalrao: hmm.. i know.. and yeah.. i tried that and it still crashes.. probably it should get fixed are more and more updates are released..
<DVA5912> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kzsolt> hy dear ubuntu users :)
<nite613> Thanks DVA
<DVA5912> yep
<jtaji> DVA5912: serial port should be /dev/ttyS0 and so on
<progre55> hey guys, I have this laptop, and I cannot find a balance between the mouse touch-pad and a usb mouse I have. now I've set it right for the usb mouse, the pointer speed is just what I need, but the touch-pad speed is too slow. if I increase the pointer speed to adjust it to the touchpad, the external mouse gets too fast. Please any suggestions..
<DVA5912> haha! Yay thanks
<william56> anyone had problems with their sound being barely audible with all the volume options maxed out?
<Sami345> Hmmm
<bonhoffer> i still can't use a 1/3 of my desktop -- it is as if the desktop is shifted off of the window
<Sami345> Can i set numlock automatic on when i start Ubuntu?
<anonever> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   in section "Refreshing/Reinstalling the drivers", is it up to date for Intrepid ?
<bonhoffer> i can push windows farther left but can't put windows on the right side of the screen . . .
<sanjiv> vishalrao: well.. that's gonna be worthwhile
<virtuelv> Jack_Sparrow: that is actually _not_ what I was asking for
<hlfshell> Hey all - here's a random problem that maybe some of you have insights on.  I'm using a dell laptop with ubuntu on it. When unplugged, if I try to use the function and arrow key to adjust brightness, the brightness WILL adjust, and the little birghtness thing does pop up. The problem is that nothing - the keyboard, the mouse, works properly afterwards. It's hard to describe in one sentence
<hlfshell> Any ideas?
<bonhoffer> actually part of the buttom of the desktop
<gizmo> can anyone tell me how to wget psybnc using termina
<gizmo> *terminal
<virtuelv> my problem here is that the battery indicators are off, and thinkwiki suggested that I run this: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-56222 to reset the battery
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuelv, Here is your ot question..  <virtuelv> does anyone here know how I would go about creating a bootable usb disk from an iso of PC-DOS?
<nbeebo> i want to install ubuntu but i have no working usb or cd
<virtuelv> problem is, I don't have a CD/DVD drive on my machine
<virtuelv> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and iso2usb will not do what you think here
<hlfshell> nbeebo -what kind of machine? netbook?
<anonever> gizmo: is it http://www.psybnc.at/download/beta/psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz the URL what you want?
<virtuelv> that and unetbootin won't create a bootable image
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuelv, Still not the place for you to ask
<anonever> gizmo: http://www.psybnc.at/download.html  (from there)
<anonever> to wget it, just:  wget http://www.psybnc.at/download/beta/psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuelv, see also pendrivelinux
<nbeebo> hlfshell, a regular desktop
<Shpook2> unop_: I was able to connect once I remove WPA encryption....
<hlfshell> oh.
<anonever> then the file psyBND-2.3.2-7.tar.gz will be where you're at in the terminal (current directory)
<virtuelv> jfc
<bonhoffer> i don't even know what governs where x-windows can move . . .
<gizmo> yes
<gizmo> anonever,  how to get the gcc from terminal?
<gizmo> wget url
<anonever> I always use the gcc package
<putti> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<draginxx> How can I allow ftp data on port 21 to be accepted through iptables?
<bingungaja> hello, anyone can help me, why my notebook can't read xD card, meanwhile it can read the micro SD (with adapter) ? If the ubuntu can recognize the miscro SD, logiclly, it will recognize xD card too right - since it's on the same slot in my notebook .................
<unop_> Shpook1, could still be a driver issue if the current driver does not handle WPA properly
<sean_aus> vishalrao: i have a dell inspiron 1501..
<anonever> gizmo: sudo apt-get install gcc
<DVA5912> ﻿jtaji would ltp be ttys1 or something
<unop_> !madwifi | Shpook1
<ubottu> Shpook1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nbeebo> i want to install ubuntu but i have no working usb or cd or any other partition than / and /home
<jtaji> DVA5912: ltp aka parallel port would be /dev/lp0, but you said serial
<sean_aus> vishalrao and onetinsoldier: im sanjiv.. now known as sean_aus..
<william56> anyone here got a realtek alc883 chip?
<sean_aus> vishalrao: EXA seems to be enabled by default in Jaunty.. however.. a few installations do not have it enabled..
<nbeebo> i want to install ubuntu but i have no working usb or cd or any other partition than / and /home. can anyone help me with this please? ive been trying to do it for about 15 hours
<DVA5912> ﻿jtaji your sure its that?
<roninsixshooter> Hi everyone
<nbeebo> hi
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier: i think that the driver is not installed
<jtaji> DVA5912: what's what?
<roninsixshooter> I just installed Ubuntu Studio. Having trouble getting my usb midi keyboard working with it. Confused with all this JACK stuff. In new to linux
<bingungaja> hello, anyone can help me, why my notebook can't read xD card, meanwhile it can read the micro SD (with adapter) ? If the ubuntu can recognize the miscro SD, logiclly, it will recognize xD card too right - since it's on the same slot in my notebook ................. Anyone please ?
<lollieluvr> HAI EVERYONE
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier: yeah i think you should install it and then probably do a modprobe if you do not want to reboot.. :)
<lollieluvr> I WANT TO COMMEND YOU
<lollieluvr> ON A GREAT WEBSITE
<FloodBot1> lollieluvr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JC2000> היי
<nDevastator> is intrepid 8.04 or 8.10
<lollieluvr> I NOTICE YOU HAVE NO NIGGERS ON YOUR WEBSITE
<JC2000> hi
<jtaji> !ops | lollieluvr
<ubottu> lollieluvr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lollieluvr> THIS FILLS ME WITH HAPPINESS
<JC2000> I need help
<grim76> !ask @ jc2000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask @ jc2000
<w0rk_> hey
<JC2000> DO YOU NOW ABOUT webcam?
<w0rk_> i wanna upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<w0rk_> but
<a1fa> but
<grim76> doh got that wrong this morning....I am definitely not awake.
<guntbert> !ask | JC2000
<ubottu> JC2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > JC2000
<ubottu> JC2000, please see my private message
<w0rk_> whats the comment of 8.10?
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier you might need to run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd"..
<nbeebo> i want to install ubuntu but i have no working usb or cd or any other partition than / and /home. can anyone help me with this please? ive been trying to do it for about 15 hours
<DVA5912> in LCDProc what bit number is this scematic? http://www.411techsystems.com/ApplicationCD/html/schematics.html  USER: S12j09t PASS Ny88rX8
<xenom> Hi is it simple to add flash card reader support ?
<sean_aus> onetinsoldier: hmm.. okay
<nbeebo> could i remove /swap completely?
<Jack_Sparrow> xenex, internal readers on laptops are often propietary and hit or miss
<nbeebo> i mean swap, i have 2 gb memory
<JC2000> did you her about the war in gazza
<xenom> Jack_Sparrow: yes it's on a Dell laptop
<xenex> D:<
<sean_aus> vishalrao: nope.. im not.. im a tamilian.. but i don't knw to speak my mother tongue fluently..
<Jack_Sparrow> xenex, I use a $5 external... thos all seem to work
<roninsixshooter> Can someone explain what JACK Audio Connection is? Do I have to use this to get my usb midi keyboard working?
<xenex> stop it D:<
<filthpig> hahaha
<anonever> is, in fact, anything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  current as of Intrepid - I thought everything switched to PulseAudio from ALSA (though I don't understand what that means)
<filthpig> poor xenex :D
<xenom> lol
<xenex> :/
<DVA5912> in LCDProc what bit number is this scematic? http://www.411techsystems.com/ApplicationCD/html/schematics.html  USER: S12j09t PASS Ny88rX8 i think its four but im not sure
<xenom> Jack_Sparrow: okay so it's a waste of time
<mequitale> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, Please dont ask in here..
<mequitale> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DVA5912> ya ya
<Arelis> Hello people. I want to move my files from one user account to the other. I want to do it on a Mac but i am not getting support in the Mac channels (everyone's away), and Mac is UNIX-based, so how would you do it in Ubuntu on the commandline?
<bazhang> !ot > Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis, please see my private message
<xenom> Should "smb:///" list  every pc on my network ?
<progre55_> hey people, does anybody else have problems connecting to some other server in different parts of the world??
<stan> progre55_, no; that would be an isp issue.
<Lasivian> progre55_: I am hearing that the east coast of the USA is having major net troubles
<progre55_> I dont mean IRC servers, but in general.
<filthpig> Arelis, I guess cp or mv will do, but google the mac os commands to get the exact right command
<pikario> filthpig
<filthpig> pikario?
<Agion> I still haven't got updated kernel, any help? I didn't find the 2.6.26 package not on synaptics or aptitude. Anyone want to help a little?
<stan> progre55_, I say that .. but google is loading REALLY slow for me..
<progre55_> stan, yeah, and icq is not even connecting..
<pikario> progre55_, the internet is really slow today
<stan> progre55_, try ICQ over MEEBO.com
<progre55_> there should be something wrong with some global transportation
<filthpig> hmm, so that's why icanhascheezeburger doesn't respond..
<stan> pikario, ive been playing TF2 on servers all over the US today on Comcast w/ pings < 50ms ... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Agion, What version of ubuntu.. specifically
<progre55> hey guys, how do you traceroute?? :)
<stan> progre55, install it? :)
<stan> progre55, typically its a root command <sudo tracert or sudo traceroute>
<nbeebo_> i want to install ubuntu but i have no working usb or cd or any other partition than / and /home. can anyone help me with this please? ive been trying to do it for about 15 hours
<xenom> Should "smb:///" list  every pc on my network ?
<Agion> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: hardy heron
<stan> nbeebo_, confused -- what does that mean? did install start?
<stan> xenom, no.
<Lasivian> I think i'm naming my Ubuntu install "Cranky Crab"
<progre55> stan, well, it says traceroute: unknown host icq.com
<progre55> =)
<stan> progre55, thats a DNS failure :D
<stan> progre55, try another host.
<progre55> stan, I've tried like 5 of them.. and none of them work )
<anonever> here's another thing : when I rebooted just now, at the gdm login screen, the "bongo drums" sound is very....spread....out.... (lasts like 5 or 10 seconds) - so in fact the sound kind of works at that point, even
<stan> progre55, change your DNS server (/etc/resolv.conf) to 4.2.2.2
<xenom> stan: i could remember last year whan i was on ubuntu, when i clicked on "Network" I could see everything on the network and not anymore today :(
<stan> progre55, im afk. xenom, im afk.
<xenom> huh
<progre55> stan, ok, thanks man
<nbeebo_> stan, im just trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu
<Lasivian> traceroute/ping/nslookup, any other tools I should install now that i'm thinking of it?
<anonever> nbeebo_: when you install, there's an option to re-partition things - you could split / or /home or whatever into another partition
<bonhoffer> o.k. is there any way to troubleshoot the fact that my x-windows can't move to large regions (right and bottom) of the desktop
<bonhoffer> i don't even know what to google here
<bonhoffer> shutting down, restarting, logging out -- resetting all gnome panels doesn't help
<bonhoffer> unop_, still same problem -- but after tinkering i am at a total loss
<c0nfl|ct>  boa noite
<Winged> íàðîä)
<Winged> åñòü òóò æèâûå?
<Wind> s
<anonever> I notice in `ps auxwww` that there are two processes playing "question.wav", which is that bongo drum sound on login - one is gdmplay, one is aplay - and the processes still exist, even minutes after logging in - is that related to why sound isn't working?
<pikario> does anyone know how to connect to a hidden wireless network automatically using network-manager?
<bonhoffer> i'll take a "go google this' if that is all someone has time for
<bonhoffer> this seems too basic of an error -- a functional os should be able to place desktop windows
<TheKing> does somebody know how i change
<bonhoffer> not even sure if this is a metacity or gnome error
<TheKing> the login text
<TheKing> not the SSH
<TheKing> the To access official Ubuntu documentation, please visit:
<TheKing> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<TheKing>  text and shit
<FloodBot1> TheKing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EDinNY> nbeebo_: Installing from your hd seems harder in Ubuntu.  Other dists (like Fedora, RedHat, Centos) have the option in the menu to do the install from an hd. You do still have the booting issue, though.  Here are some suggestons http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<FreeFull> I tried to connect to my network with WEP and it didn't work for some random reason (no error message, it just didn't connect). When I set it to no encryption it connected. Any idea why and if it's safe for me to set up WPA? (I'm doing this using iwconfig, /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf since NetworkManager has failed me)
<animuson> can anyone help me installing directadmin? i get this error -> http://pastebin.com/m2d03040a i already installed cron
<nbeebo_> EDinNY, thanks!
<EDinNY>  Is there a way to get Evolution to wrap lines when reading inbound mail?
<unop_> bonhoffer, what kind of graphics driver do you have installed?
<anonever> TheKing: /etc/motd.tail
<anonever> if I understood correctly
<bonhoffer> not sure -- eeepc 1000h intel driver
<unop_> anonever, and /etc/motd if you want effects to be immediate
<nikin> hy. i m searching for a way to use a video file (avi mpeg whatever) as webcam (mainly a v4l device). Anyone any ideas where to start?
<unop_> bonhoffer, hmm, not sure - what's in your xorg.conf ? let's have a look
<nbeebo_> EDinNY, found an install option in administration menu :D ill see where that takes me
<EDinNY> good luck
<FreeFull> .
<bonhoffer> unop_, (and anyone else) xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/347879
<animuson> is there like a queue here for waiting for help?
<bonhoffer> animuson, ask away
<animuson> previously stated => can anyone help me installing directadmin? i get this error -> http://pastebin.com/m2d03040a i already installed cron
<Ax-Ax> is there a command to output how many letters there are in a word
<unop_> bonhoffer, how about the output of   xrandr
<Ax-Ax> like "count abc"    with the output "3"
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.org/347880
<unop_> Ax-Ax,  echo "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" | wc -c
<davidroderick> My wireless atheros is listed under lspci. When I do Administration --> Network I cannot find it listed. Why?
<Ax-Ax> unop_ cool
<Flacker> it may not be supported davidroderick
<rinaldi_> hi, i'm currently trying to get the remote control that came with my HP pavillion laptop working. According to some forums, the buttons work out of the box as they are just like the touch sense buttons above the keyboard but nothing seems to detect it. Any ideas?
<unop_> bonhoffer, ok, as a trial -  rename your xorg.conf and restart X.    sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak};  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart  # save all your work first
<enerya> rinaldi_ - infra red perhaps? i dont know of an ubuntu app that does infra red control
<bonhoffer> unop_, ok.
<unop_> bonhoffer, do you have an external monitor connected ??
<bonhoffer> yes
<unop_> bonhoffer, disconnect that before this then
<gast> Hi
<rinaldi_> enerya: if anyone knows of one thats where I could get started. I can turn my laptop on with the remote control so it definitly works....
<enerya> rinaldi_ - start googling, i am looking at some righ tnow
<[a]d> i have a second hard drive and ubuntu has not picked it up ,how do i get ubuntu to pick it up?
<gast> My gosh, what a crowd!
<uncorq> I need assistance troubleshooting GDM crashing after Intrepid upgrade. I think it's the greeter app, however if I startx from a root recovery session the desktop *begins* to load, then freezes altogether, forcing a hard reset.
<Flacker> gast there's always a crowd
<benwaH> hi all!
<Flacker> hi beneaH
<benwaH> I can't seem to connect to WPA wifi networks using my PCMCIA wifi card, and ndiswrapper.
<Flacker> *benwaH
<zaka> hello
<unop_> [a]d, is it listed in the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<benwaH> Flacker, yes?
<DVA5912> Errors were encountered while processing:  lcd4linux
<DVA5912> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gast> hi benwaH
<zaka> need help plz with soundmax, ubuntu 10
<benwaH> hi all! :-)
<enerya> benwaH - if you are using any of the TI acx chips, forget it, it is not supported
<zaka> just installed ubuntu, but no sound
<DVA5912> i did the sudo apt-get remove -f but it did the same thing
<Flacker> I just said hi back Benwah
<gast> zaka, Ubuntu is very quiet ;-(
<[a]d> how can i detect a second hdd in ubuntu?
<rinaldi_> enerya: i'll start with lirc. thanks
<enerya> [a]d - make sure its enabled in your bios first
<benwaH> I am using a trendnet card, it has a RTL 8185 chipset, so I am using realtek's windows-xp drivers for rtl8185
<[a]d> its enabled
<zaka> so? si posible to make my soundmax working ?
<benwaH> I can connect to un-secured networks fine, but not WPA
<unop_> DVA5912, do you have a file at   /var/lib/dpkg/info/lcd4linux.postrm   ??
<[a]d> i need to place a partition on it for ubuntu
<enerya> [a]d - next is fdisk -l  to see if it shows up
<[a]d> enerya:how can i set it up in ubuntu
<unop_> [a]d, is it listed in the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<unop_> ?
<DVA5912> unop_: yes
<[a]d> unop:command not found
<unop_> DVA5912, can you put that file up on a pastebin then please?
<DVA5912> ok
<enerya> [a]d - what command you typed exactly?
<unop_> [a]d, eh?  make sure you have typed it out correctly (mind the spaces)
<DVA5912> unop_: http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m753135ea
<[a]d> unop_: sudo fdisk-l
<bonhoffer> unop_, seems to be working now -- have no idea what happened before
<unop_> [a]d, there's a space missing
<unop_> [a]d, sudo fdisk    -l
<unop_> DVA5912, DVA5912, ok, edit that file -- and change line #2 from  set -e   to  set -x
<katafox> I'm not exactly sure how to start here...but i'm having issues with getting my computer with ubuntu online. I've checked many different forums and faqs and nothing seems to work.
<[a]d> unop: its listed in there
<unop_> DVA5912, then save the file and run    aptitude install
<enerya> hmm..  installation of 8.10  does not use /target anymore ...
<davidroderick> How do I turn on my wireless card?
<unop_> [a]d, then it should just be a matter of mounting the disk -- is it listed in nautilus (the file browser)  under places ??
<enerya> katafox - elaborate on how your network is setup, what is connected to what?  a drawing would help
<DVA5912> unop_: same thing
<zaka> Help with soundmax plz
<nikin> hy Soi want to use a video file as a video device to be used with webcam softwares. any ideas?
<unop_> DVA5912, ok, let's have a look at the output of the   aptitude install   command then.
<[a]d> unop_: no
<DVA5912> ok One sec
<EDinNY> my son set up Ubuntu to use the remote on his laptop...no, I don't know how
<enerya> davidroderick - does your laptop have an on/off switch for your wifi? maybe enable in the bios?
<naknomik> I want to nfs export a directory in read-only and read-write modes (with different names of course) how do I do that?
<unop_> [a]d,   ok. you can mount it manually this way then.     sudo mkdir /media/mydisk;  sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/mydisk;
<DVA5912> unop_: http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m79732c6d
<katafox> Enerya, I have a dell inspiron e1405. My network is a cable modem with a wireless router, I tried connecting the laptop through the ethernet port and can't get internet that way either. We have a moterola modem, a linksys router, and 5 different comptuers accessing the internet
<lamalex> Is there a smaller install than server?
<rambo3> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unop_> DVA5912, is there a file at /etc/init.d/lcd4linux ?
<enerya> katafox - post in pastebin the results of:   ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<[a]d> unop_:  this error:mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<jamesvla> I have downloaded and configured compiz, but I cannot activate the plugins, and I think the problem is in the graphics accelaration which is not activated.. I have downloaded the drivers for nvidea graphic boards, and It says that I have to execute something in order to use the nvidea x driver.. can you help me with that please?
<m0niker> hello
<MilanoCollection> Anyone here good with Wireless connection help?
<zaka> !soundmax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundmax
<MilanoCollection> Anyone here good with Wireless connection help?
<DVA5912> unop_: one sec
<unop_> [a]d, are you sure you have the right partition to be mounted ??
<MilanoCollection> I have a WRT54G2 v1 Linksys wireless router that I want to get working.
<DVA5912> unop_: yes
<unop_> DVA5912, try this then.   sudo /etc/init.d/lcd4linux stop;  sudo /etc/init.d/lcd4linux remove;
<enerya> EDinNY - do you need assistance?
<jamesvla> I have downloaded and configured compiz, but I cannot activate the plugins, and I think the problem is in the graphics accelaration which is not activated.. I have downloaded the drivers for nvidea graphic boards, and It says that I have to execute something in order to use the nvidea x driver.. can you help me with that please?
<DVA5912> unop_: Stopping lcd4linux: lcd4linux.
<DVA5912> Usage: /etc/init.d/lcd4linux {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<enerya> MilanoCollection -  - post in pastebin the results of:   ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Schuenemann> is it normal to get no sound when you recompile your kernel with default options?
<[a]d> unop:yes its the correct one
<DVA5912> remove didnt work
<unop_> DVA5912, after that - edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/lcd4linux.postrm   and change line #2 to  exit 0
<unop_> DVA5912, then   aptitude install -f
<EDinNY> enerya: I just want to know how to wrap lines in inbound email in Evolution
<bdelin88> can anyone help me with my vent server problem on ubuntu server 8.10?
<[a]d> unop:i think i might have set them both to primary is that a problem?
<katafox> i'm sorry, En you were trying to help me, you asked for results for ipconfig iwconfig and what else?
<enerya> EDinNY - oh thats Evolution specific, i dont know, perhaps making your window wider?
<enerya> katafox - post in pastebin the results of:   ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<EDinNY> enerya: I like having many small windows lol
<DVA5912> unop_: same thing
<unop_> [a]d, no the problem is that the partition you are trying to setup is (or was) part of an LVM set - if you are sure it's the right partition you would need to follow a different procedure for mounting it
<DVA5912> ...
<unop_> DVA5912, let's see the output of the aptitude command
<[a]d> unop,what would be the alternative procedure?
<unop_> [a]d, this here perhaps - http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Mounting_a_Linux_LVM_volume.html
<enerya> MilanoCollection - do not pm me please,  post here in the main
<DVA5912> unop_: http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m577119f4
<bjv> When you go into   System-->Administration-->Software Sources
<bjv> What is the name of the binary that runs?
<unop_> DVA5912, do you have this file too??   /var/lib/dpkg/info/lcd4linux.prerm
<enerya> !who | bjv
<ubottu> bjv: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DVA5912> unop_: yes
<johnnyd> ubuntu: An ancient african word meaning can't run gentoo
<Thev00d00> LOL
<Xray7224> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<unop_> DVA5912, wait, did you just install lcd4linux ?/ or are you trying to remove it??
<Thev00d00> johnnyd: your funny man
<johnnyd> i know
<DVA5912> unop_: im wanting to remove it
<johnnyd> so true though
<unop_> !ot | johnnyd Thev00d00
<ubottu> johnnyd Thev00d00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xray7224> XD
<DVA5912> unop_: but i did the remove with aptitude and it did the same thing
 * Xray7224 agree's with Thev00d00 && johnnyd
<johnnyd> ubuntu-offtopic it is
<Thev00d00> oops sorry
<m4f14> hai
<bjv> enerya: ok, could you run   System-->Administration-->Software Sources    and take a ps -a   and tell me the binaries name?
<Moo> hey... ubuntu isn't booting correctly...
<unop_> DVA5912,  ok, let's have a look at the first file first.   lcd4linux.postinstall
<Moo> I just get a cream screen
<Guest93759> with the mouse
<Guest93759> and nothing else
<DVA5912> unop_: no such file
<user987> if i enter [code] dmesg |grep Wireless [/code] in the console, it means the kernel didnt load the software needed to start my Wireless right ?
<markky> hello, i'm having an odd issue (imo). my mouse pointer is lagging and jerking in gnome, but it doesn't happen immediately after startup; some (random?) time after startup it becomes somewhat unresponsive. any clues where i might look to fix this? ta {running hardy}
<unop_> DVA5912,   ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/lcd4linux*
<user987> lsmod |grep Wireless returns the information of my wireless card
<bjv> enerya: this thread directs me to that menu option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6412766
<bjv> and I do not run gnome desktop.
<DVA5912> unop_: http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/ma289be6
<Overshee> anybody have a clue on how to get ubuntu working?
<enerya> bjv - /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<bjv> enerya: thanks
<unop_> user987, not necessarily - what that command is doing is looking for the word 'Wireless' in the output of lsmod - and not all wireless modules are named like you think
<Overshee> because im about to just go back to XP... it works lol...
 * DVA5912 gags himself over Overshee's comment
<Overshee> DVA5912, i know, but ubuntu won't boot!
<unop_> DVA5912, sorry, i meant this one  /var/lib/dpkg/info/lcd4linux.postinst
<enerya> Overshee - once you go ubuntu in black you dont want to go back!   :P
<Overshee> it gets to this cream screen with a mouse
<jm-diddi> hi there
<Overshee> and then won't do anything
<DVA5912> unop_: yep got that :P
<HorizonXP> hey, i'm trying to connect to my bluetooth phone through the new Intrepid wizard. It connects to my phone, and I'm prompted for a passkey on the phone, but when I enter 0000, it fails. Is it a different default passkey?
<Overshee> It only has 512 megs of ram, but a big swap file....
<unop_> DVA5912, let's have a look at it :)
<MilanoCollection> I have a WRT54G2 v1 Linksys wireless router that I want to get working.
<DVA5912> unop_: http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m7a2b09b4
<enerya> MilanoCollection - is the ethernet portion of it working?
<Brack10> Hi there, are there any good adobe flash alternatives on Ubuntu?  Flash is laggy and it seems like it's not really designed for linux
<Overshee> >.<
<Brack10> feels like it's using windows libraries
<jm-diddi> i just updated to ubuntu 8.10 - i try to shutdown the system also when another user was logged in - without entering a password (i just use ubuntu on my home machine) is there any idea how to configure?
<unop_> DVA5912, ok, edit this file and move line #2 down and add this to line #2 -  exit 0
<katafox> enerya http://www.mibbit.com/pb/GoQuvo
<unop_> DVA5912, save, aptitude update, etc
<MilanoCollection> enerya, I connected it and went into the 192.168.1.1 just fine, but I didn't know what to do from there. So I reconnected my wired router that I'm using now.
<DVA5912> unop_:  ok done
<DVA5912> aptituding
<tonsofpc1> ok, I have a few video cards to choose from here, which ones have the best linux support?  ATI Rage XL (Xpert98?), Matrox Millenium II, 3D blaster Banshee, Diamond FireGL3000+?
<Overshee> anybody have a clue? >.<
<unop_> Overshee, try creating a new user and logging on as that
<[a]d> i think i installed a distro on that hdd unop,
<enerya> katafox none of your wifi is working,  get the correct driver and load them,  google for a troubleshooting how to
<Overshee> how do I make a new user unop_?
<enerya> MilanoCollection - you got 192.168.1.1 when connected via wifi?
<DVA5912> unop_: your a life saver i wuold have spend another hour reinstalling ubunut
<unop_> [a]d, it does seem that way to me
<DVA5912> oops ubuntu**
<unop_> DVA5912, :)
<lvr> does "create mask" in smb.conf automatically change the permissions of files that are drag n dropped to the share?
<enerya> Overshee - man useradd  or on the menu  system->administration->users and group
<MilanoCollection> enerya - I got to that asoon as I connected the wireless router, yes. The Linksys page config page showed up and everything, but I wasn't able to use the internet, like say go on Google.com.
<katafox> enerya i've already been through that step, i have the correct driver, but it's a windows file, and I can't use wine to get it because it won't go online at all
<timholum> hello, i am having problems setting my ubuntu server 8.04 to route packets? /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to 1, and ufw is disabled, anything else that i need ?
<Overshee> enerya, is man useradd from terminal?
<enerya> Overshee - yes
<computer13137> Is there any way I can enable mod_logio in Apache2 that I installed from Aptitude without uninstalling it and compiling my own version?
<unop_> Overshee,  get to a console (CTRL+ALT+F1)  - log on as yourself and run this command.   sudo adduser newusername;  sudo passwd newusername; sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  # and log on with newusername
<HorizonXP> anyone know what the default bluetooth passkey is ?
<enerya> MilanoCollection -  - post in pastebin the results of:   ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces; cat /etc/resolv.conf once you are connected to the wireless
<Overshee> ty
<Thxpnp^Laptop> hi all =)
<enerya> MilanoCollection - most likely your route table is not correct
<user987> hi
<Thxpnp^Laptop> =)
<guntbert> HorizonXP: that depends on your device
<guantanamo> how do you add a theme in emesene?
<MilanoCollection> enerya - Ok, well then how do I fix it?
<enerya> katafox - you need to use ndiswrapper to use the windows driver, google for ndiswrapper
<HorizonXP> guntbert: umm... i'm asked to enter the passkey on the device when i initiate a connection from Ubuntu's add new device wizard
<timholum> hello, i am having problems setting my ubuntu server 8.04 to route packets? /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to 1, and ufw is disabled, anything else that i need ?
<enerya> MilanoCollection - paste the info I requested, then we will work from there
<unop_> timholum, you want the machine to foward packets from an internal network to the internet ??
<enerya> timholum - route packets from where to where?
<BrainBrainBrain> is there a truecrypt chat somewhere?
<katafox> if ubuntu uses the internet to instal things like ndiswrapper, how do I install it if i can't get the computer to access the internet (i'm using a different computer to access this IRC chat, the ubuntu computer is sitting next to me)
<[a]d> unop,that tut wont do it either
<timholum> unop_ : i want it to route from one internal nework to another
<user987> if dmesg doenst show anything for my bcm4304 Wlan, its not enabled right ?
<MilanoCollection> enerya - I won't be able to come back to this IRC chat if I unplug my wired router to use my wireless router now.
<guntbert> HorizonXP: iirc you SET the key on your device and repeat that key on your PC, does that make sense?
<pikario> hi, how do i change workspaces?
<timholum> the second one is a tun interface with openvpn
<Overshee> unop_, now instead of cream i get the new background (coffee stain sorta thing) but nothing else besides mouse
<enerya> timholum - you need iptables rules for FORWARDing
<HorizonXP> guntbert: it does, but that's not the problem
<unop_> timholum, all you should need to do is configure default gateways on the clients
<Uuu> Hi all! I'm very curious: does PulseAudio in Intrepid work correctly with Skype after installation?
<cmon> hi, is there a program that shows all OpenType fonts?
<enerya> MilanoCollection - why not? you can always come back here onc eyou copy those info
<HorizonXP> guntbert: when I try to connect to a Windows Mobile phone, the Ubuntu wizard says, ok, use this passkey: , which is some random number. connecting to my blackberry, it doesn't show that
<unop_> Overshee, does  ALT+F2  bring up anything?
<Uuu> Because in Hardy it is a mysterious faulty bug, if I can say so.
<MilanoCollection> enerya - Alright, I'll try that.
<enerya> MilanoCollection - but for shortcut, compare the results now and when using wireless togive you an idea
<Overshee> unop_ well, after i wait on this screen for a while, the PS2 keyboard stops owrking
<timholum> ok i will take a look at iptables to see how to forward enerya
<guntbert> HorizonXP: sorry, I don't remember such behaviour
<unop_> Overshee, try a reboot here perhaps ??
<CoJaBo-Eee> Does Ubuntu Intrepid support ext4?
<Overshee> unop_, does the same thing every time
<Overshee> and alt f2 does nothing
<Overshee> when it does work
<katafox> enerya: if ubuntu uses the internet to install things like ndiswrapper, how do I install it if i can't get the computer to access the internet (i'm using a different computer to access this IRC chat, the ubuntu computer is sitting next to me)
<unop_> Overshee, well, as you've already tried to log on as one user and that's failed - perhaps that has a roll-on effect onto the other user - which is why i am suggesting a reboot
<MilanoCollection> enerya - I just sent you what I got from typing that in my terminal.
<Overshee> i tried to reboot
<Overshee> but i get the same thing every time
<Overshee> how do i switch users?
<enerya> MilanoCollection - post in pastebin please
<enerya> katafox - were your setup connected to the internet when you installed?
<unop_> Overshee, you'll have to restart gdm from the console
<Overshee> ok, so ctrl alt f2 (or is it f1?)
<HorizonXP> guntbert: i figured it out, i just initiated the connection from the device side instead
<woli> how can I set a default icon for a filetype?
<katafox> enerya we used a livecd/installer cd to install ubuntu on this laptop, i know that with the windows OS the wireless worked but when we wiped the harddrive, and installed ubuntu, it was not connected
<BrainBrainBrain> does anyone know how to install truecrypt? whatever they offer as download is not a .deb file
<MilanoCollection> enerya - Pastebin? What's that, I've never used it.
<enerya> !pastebin | MilanoCollection
<ubottu> MilanoCollection: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Overshee> unop_, how do i restart gdm?
<unop_> Overshee, get to a console, log in and run.   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<guntbert> HorizonXP: fine, I was a bit sloppy reading your posts then - I always initiate the connections from the device side :)
<michael48> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enerya> katafox - do you have an ethernet port? use those to connect to your dsl modem/router
<Overshee> unop_, this acct isnt a root/op/whatever
<Thxpnp^Laptop> hungry =(
<Overshee> so it cant sudo
<unop_> Overshee, log on as your old user then :)
<Overshee> i did
<enerya> Overshee - then use an account that can sudo to restart gdm
<CoJaBo-Eee> Does Ubuntu Intrepid support ext4?
<Overshee> but its back to the same thing
<michael48> Please anyone can help me? I want to know whether usplash v. 0.5.25 does support resolutions other than 800x600, 640x480, 1365x768 and 1024x768, like it happened to be with THEME_VERSION 2
<DVA5912> where are LCDProc's drivers stored?
<katafox> enerya- yes, it has an ethernet port, and it doesn't work either. i tried connecting directly to the modem and using manual configuration, but it only seems to be seeing the dial up modem. The ethernet port is on the motherboard, so I know it SHOULD work, but it doesn't
<Overshee> once i restart gdm it goes to the desktop with nothing but mouse
<enerya> katafox -  what chips does your ethernet card have on the mobo?  verify with  sudo lshw -C network
<Overshee> fuck starbuck just got shot
<Overshee> >.<
<Overshee> anyways, any ideas unop_?
<mikejet> When is npviewer.bin/firefox/x86_64 going to become more stable?
<jussi01> !ohmy | Overshee
<ubottu> Overshee: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Overshee> oh, sorry
<Overshee> oh crap* starbuck just got shot
<MilanoCollection> I'm curious now about how do I go about deleting a pastebin entry.
<michael48> Please anyone here can help me with creation of an USPLASH THEME?
<bruenig> no
<enerya> MilanoCollection - where is the paste i requested?
<katafox> enerya PCI (sysfs) SCSII
<Overshee> sigh
<unop_> Overshee, I don't really have any ideas - except maybe to reinstall all the gnome packages
<MilanoCollection> enerya - I PM'd you it.
<DVA5912> how can i find out where the file hd44780.so is on my machine?
<Overshee> how would I do that unop_?
<enerya> MilanoCollection - i already told you , it is not appropiate to pm without asking permission and getting aproval
<katafox> it flashes really fast, but that's what it gives me
<unop_> DVA5912, locate hd44780.so
<unop_> DVA5912, find / -iname "*hd44780.so"
<unop_> Overshee, one sec
<ignacioserranoam> sudo find / -name dd44780.so
<Mike9022> In my clock display at the bottom right hand corner, it uses the 12 hour format, which is what I want, however when I click it to see the weather, and check the sunrise/sunset times, it uses 24 hour format. Can someone help me change it to the 12 hour format?
<enerya> katafox - no results?
<MilanoCollection> enerya - You just told me not to PM, I figured this would be appropriate since we're exchanging things like this that aren't other user's business.
<enerya> katafox - if none, you need to enable it in your bios
<enerya> MilanoCollection - everyone here is willing to help and need the info that you will provide, so it is their business to see..
<DVA5912> this is the output of LCDd http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m7d53591 why is it doing that???
<woli> how can I change the icons for file types
<Overshee> unop_, would you mind switching to pm?
<woli> ?
<katafox> enerya it doesn't leave the results on the screen, it shows "PCI (sysfs)" for about 3 seconds, then flashes "SCSII" for a milisecond and then "Frame------" i can't read the rest cause it flashes too fast
<woli> with a gui application please :)
<enerya> MilanoCollection - i may not have the answers, by having many people look at it, they can suggest things
<michael48> I want some info about the new usplash  package: am I in the right channel?
<MilanoCollection> enerya - Alright, well how do I go about deleting a pastebin entry, also?
<FreeFull> michael48: probably
<enerya> katafox - if none, you need to enable it in your bios your ethernet card,  and one more way to check is,  dmesg  | grep eth
<unop_> Overshee,   sudo aptitude reinstall '~i .*gnome.*';  sudo aptitude reinstall '~i .*gtk.*'
<enerya> MilanoCollection - i dont know how to delete entries there,
<michael48> FreeFull so you can help me in some way?
<FreeFull> michael48: just ask about the info you want
<martin__> Hi geeks!
<michael48> I did... I paste my previous answer...
<michael48> Please anyone can help me? I want to know whether usplash v. 0.5.25 does support resolutions other than 800x600, 640x480, 1365x768 and 1024x768, like it happened to be with THEME_VERSION 2
<martin__> can some1 help me with a linux problem?
<Overshee> ty unop_, its going
<FreeFull> 19:44:10 < michael48> I want some info about the new usplash  package: am I in the right channel?
<FreeFull> Where is you asking for the info you want?
<MilanoCollection> enerya - Ok, anyway, I'll be back in a bit. I'm going to plug that wireless router in and run that in the terminal.
<__jeff_o> on my ubuntu server the datestamp of /usr/bun/md5sum keeps changing. It's now set for Dec. 28 2008 and I don't know why. Anybody have an idea why this might be hapening?
<mikejet> x86_64 seems crappy and slow.
<enerya> MilanoCollection - and as I suggested compare the results of wire and wireless
<michael48> FreFull Did you see my prob now?
<guntbert> !ask | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<__jeff_o> happening or if it's a problem?*
<stan> mikejet, x86_64 isnt noticably slower on my servers
<katafox> enerya the results of dmesg http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Tu6I66
<stan> mikejet, that being said; I need to use over 4gb ram .. so the preformance hit isnt an issue
<katafox> I guess i don't understand what it means to use a bus_type method
<unop_> Overshee,   you could add this on after that's finished.   sudo aptitude reinstall '~i .*desktop.*';
<DVA5912> this is the output of LCDd http://clubmckinley.pastebin.com/m7d53591 why is it doing that???
<enerya> katafox - nope nothing is detected for your ethernet nic,  check your bios again
<katafox> ok, i'll give it a shot
<katafox> ttfn and thanks for your advice
<markky> why might mouse response degrade part way through a session? could it be an issue with display/mouse drivers? why might it be intermittant?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Back to drawing board hello :)
<michael48> I would like to know whether usplash v. 0.5.25 does support resolutions other than 800x600, 640x480, 1365x768 and 1024x768, like it happened to be with THEME_VERSION 2. I tried to compile a theme with resolutions other than tohse, and the theme compiles but doesn't work. Any suggestion?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm a very slow typer so please bear with my delayed reactions
<tonsofpc1> Son_of_Demetrius: if you haven't completely formed a reply and typed it in under 50 seconds, no one will help you (just kidding, take your time) ;)
<RizR> chaps. anyone got mustek cam working in intrepid?
<nickrud> DVA5912, first guess is you need to run that with sudo
<DVA5912> yeah that helped
<robinpahwa> I want to install a rpm package but when I write rpm on terminal it says no such command
<DVA5912> and your second? :P
<SSilver2k> does anyone know of a good one to many solution for syncing folders in linux (im thinking about rsync) but i need to sync about 20 computers with a folder on one server
<Son_of_Demetrius> lol..I'm slower still :)
<enerya> robinpahwa - ubuntu is not rpm based system, its deb based
<robinpahwa> oops
<nickrud> DVA5912, I have no second :)
<trend> hello
<DVA5912> :-(
<nickrud> !rpm | robinpahwa
<ubottu> robinpahwa: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Son_of_Demetrius> I have an opprtunity to hook my pc up with a cable connection next week...I want to take full advantage of updates and stuff..so how can I get by 'bare bones' 8.10 to pick up the cable modem drivers?
<nickrud> DVA5912, not without seeing error messages
<DVA5912> i dont belive its getting the right signal
<gopp> !freeradius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeradius
<DVA5912> nickrud. that cleared it up
<gopp> any one got a how to free radius in ubuntu
<DVA5912> nickrud but i dont think the driver for the software is right. Its not getting the right pins
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, usually cable modems come with network ports and act as routers
<nickrud> hm, my alt key just stopped working
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, so if you ubuntu has networking you should not have any problems
<enerya> Son_of_Demetrius - if you have ethernet connection that is all pretty much you need, you dont need to update cable modem drivers, let your dsl modem take care of that
<trend> i'm having trouble mounting a hd I took out of my raid 1.. i plug it up via usb to ide convertor.. any ideas? here is dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m425fd2ad
<trend> ideas?
<robinpahwa> ok thanks nickrud and ubottu ... I now got a .deb package ...
<omni_matter> my dmesg is showing my wlan0 driver as disabled, how do i enable it ?
<DVA5912> How do i edit .so files?
<DVA5912> its garbled up in nano
<usser> DVA5912, you usually dont
<enerya> robinpahwa - man dpkg
<guntbert> gopp: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151388 ?
<Son_of_Demetrius> So Ubuntu has Network capabilities bundled inside?..scuse my ignorance..btwI ordered the Official Guidebook to help me 'get under the hood'
<usser> DVA5912, .so files are binary. not text, but if u really really have to u use a hex editor
<Lasivian> Son_of_Demetrius: yes, most likely it will detect everything you need once plugged in
<enerya> Son_of_Demetrius - yes it does come with such tools
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, of course, just type ifconfig on the terminal it should list all your available network interfaces
<robinpahwa> enerya: Thnx
<DVA5912> usser, i dont know how to use a hex editor. I guess im going to have to recompile
<enerya> robinpahwa - make man pages your friend its like the partner of google..hehe
<usser> DVA5912, that might be your only option.
 * Lasivian hates man pages
<Son_of_Demetrius> The guy has a Cox Communications account...Cox Drivers won't give me any grief..will they?
<Lasivian> too much technical, not enough relational
<Lasivian> Son_of_Demetrius: : he's already got this running?
<Lasivian> if so you have nothing to worry about
<Son_of_Demetrius> On his windows system..I'm just hooking the Cable Modem up to my system with Ubuntu 8.10
<anonever> YES MY SOUND IS WORKING WOOHOO!!!!
<anonever> sorry :x
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, just use network cable to connect not usb
<robinpahwa> enerya: I hav installed flash plugin using .deb, but still I have to click the play button on websites to view the flash content .. can't it be made automatic to load all the flash contents
<Son_of_Demetrius> That might present a problem...I need to ask him if he's got an ethernet cable then?
<enerya> robinpahwa - i dont know about making auto play upon loading
<anonever> fwiw, I set the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base config as explained here --> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Hp_Pavilion_DV7-1080   so it was specific to my card, apparently
<kurisutofuaa> Anyone know off the top of their head what folder Icons are stored in?
<Finnish> Anyone having a working HDMI-setup with ATI HD-card? Please, comment if you have or if you know something
<usser> kurisutofuaa, /usr/share/icons
<usser> kurisutofuaa, some programs install in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Son_of_Demetrius> Do I have to set up Network Protocols in Ubuntu?
<kurisutofuaa> usser, Thanks
<usser> kurisutofuaa, np
<smrtgyz> what is the command to check my IP Address in ubuntu....?
<duffydack> robinpahwa: its usually set server side, but there was a howto somewhere to stop sites autoplaying flash content, google it and do the opposite
<Son_of_Demetrius> brb gotta check my pot roast here :)
<guntbert> Son_of_Demetrius: if it is ethernet, then the cable-modem is probably configured to handle "new" hosts on ist network (see dhcp...), but with usb  - no idea
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, usually no. the modem will assign an ip address from its pool together with all the info that ubuntu needs to configure itself, it all should be done automatically
<guntbert> *on its
<valros> hey can i get some help on installing java for amd64, ive tried using openjdk 6 but to no avail in firefox
<usser> smrtgyz, ifconfig
<CJ_> udevd error during installation
<smrtgyz> thank you.....
<CJ_> any1 can help?
<nite613> Wow, that upgrade from hardy to intrepid has left me pretty pissed. Mostly KDE4 I guess, Konsole doesn't work the same, my whole desktop setup got blown away, network manager doesn't find any of my regular networks (iwlist scan does, though). It's a mess :-(
<nite613> How do I convert my Kubuntu to Gnome?
<usser> valros, did u install icedtea6-plugin ?
<usser> valros, last i heard it should be available in 64 bit
<Overshee> ok unop_, updated files
<Overshee> now waht?
<nite613> If I have to go through setting up and learning my whole desktop again I might as well go for gnome which won't be as ridiculously slow
<valros> trying
<enerya> nite613 - look on the brighter side, you learned new things
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
 * CoJaBo-Eee had lots of problems with wifi on Kubuntu :/
<Overshee> unop_?
<CJ_> can anyone help me with installation issues?
<usser> valros, that package should pull all needed dependencies, if u have more than one java installed u may want to select default one with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<robinpahwa> somebody please tell me how I can debug my C/C++ programs like the way I can do it in turbo C
<nite613> enerya: Yeah great :P I prefer to be productive
<Son_of_Demetrius> Where are we...had to check on my dinner in the oven...so let me understand something...Ubuntu has a feature to grab the files from the Cox drivers without me using the Terminal command?
<fbnts> Hi, ive been playing around with custom themes for my ubuntu intrepid system.  I have found a theme I really like but when I install it in "appearances" I get a message that the GTK+ Theme engine '' is not installed.  Any ideas?
<usser> robinpahwa, fprintf() in critical points
<usser> robinpahwa, :)
<Geier> fbnts, which theme is it?
<CoJaBo-Eee> AFAIK, all thats needed to get Ubuntu is to just install the gnome packages..
<usser> robinpahwa, you'll need a development environment like kdevelop or netbeans
<robinpahwa> usser: what if program didn't compile
<fbnts> Dark-Ice
<Lasivian> Son_of_Demetrius: you do not need drivers for a network device
<Mike9022> In my clock display at the bottom on my bottom panel, it uses the 12 hour format, which is what I want, however when I click it to see the weather, and check the sunrise/sunset times, it uses 24 hour format. Can someone help me change it to the 12 hour format?
<duffydack> Dust needs making default in ubuntu :)  its the dogs ballericks
<guntbert> Son_of_Demetrius: if it is ethernet, then the cable-modem is probably configured to handle "new" hosts on ist network (see dhcp...), but with usb  - no idea, but read, what usser said to you too
<usser> robinpahwa, then g++/gcc should display error message together with the line it occured on
<CJ_> Well any1 can assist me wit Ubuntu installation, everytime it lags out
<BrainBrainBrain> can I encrypt my whole harddisc with truecrypt without formatting anything and will everything still work?
<valros> ...firefox isnt getting any plugins... that i know ive tried openjdk 6 and sun java 1.5.0
<CJ_> I can never get it to install but got Fedora on just fine
<robinpahwa> usser: It is not showing
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, its not drivers that it grabs its network settings. tcp/ip is a standard that is implemented by your router, its a common language that your ubuntu uses to communicate
<fbnts> this is the URL to it: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice?content=69886
<usser> robinpahwa, what is shown?
<duffydack> CJ_: what is lags out
<Geier> fbnts, well it works for me
<CJ_> Like the orange bar just stops moving at the same spot
<Son_of_Demetrius> sorry..I'm trying to backtrack on all the info here..and put it together in order to keep up with you guys...ur all like 100metre sprinters here :
<CJ_> and I get a bunch of error messages
<Geier> lemme check
<guntbert> CJ_: did you check the iso-file prior to burning it?
<nutzer> gromeck
<usser> valros, did u install icedtea? did u restart firefox? does about:plugins in firefox address bar list java?
<CJ_> udevd-event errors
<robinpahwa> usser: oopsies I forgot, sorry
<Lasivian> Son_of_Demetrius: There is a 99.99% chance that you will not need to do anything special to get online. Is that decently clear? :)
<jamesvla> hey guys hope everything is just fine.. I have installed and configured compiz and everything I need to run (drivers, and so on) but I want to turn on the effects and I don't know how.. can someone help me with that?
<valros> how would i install iced tea?
<fbnts> hmm, it seems to be working except my bottom menu bar is hard to see as its all very light
<CJ_> Yes, its clean, did the CD check and Memory check
<guntbert> !md5 | CJ_
<ubottu> CJ_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<robinpahwa> usser: Let me Search for my code, it is there on my diff machine
<usser> valros, sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<jamesvla> hey guys hope everything is just fine.. I have installed and configured compiz and everything I need to run (drivers, and so on) but I want to turn on the effects and I don't know how.. can someone help me with that?
<duffydack> i dont understand peoples problems with java, its just a case of apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras for me
<CJ_> I downloaded it via Torrnet and burned it at 4x Speed
<unop_> Overshee, restart I suppose
<Geier> fbnts, try installing gtk2-engines
<CJ_> It can load up the  Live CD on other PCs just fine
<guntbert> CJ_: you *should* check the iso *before* you burn it
<guntbert> !md5 | CJ_
<ubottu> CJ_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valros> ok working now
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok Lasivian...I just don't want to interfere with a cable modem that I don't understand
<usser> valros, cool
<BrainBrainBrain> how can you write a username with xchat?
<BrainBrainBrain> if you reply to someone in the channel?
<Geier> BrainBrainBrain, use tab
<CJ_> I checked it, Im sure its not the disk/iso
<robinpahwa> usser: Do you have experience with GTK+, I needed a cross platform compiler, somebody suggested me to use GTK+
<valros> would leaving firefox open keep icedtea from fully installing, think that was the first case?
<Overshee> unop_, i tried the "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  #" and it didnt work
<fbnts> Thats already installed.  Here is a screenshot http://www.multiplix.co.uk/screenshot.png
<nickrud> Brai<tab> will fill out your name
<Overshee> and restarting didnt work either
<guntbert> BrainBrainBrain: you start the name and then use <TAB>
<BrainBrainBrain> ah
<CJ_> It runs on other PCs fine and was downloaded via Torrent
<unop_> Overshee, err sorry, i meant restart the machine.   sudo reboot
<CJ_> I believe its a kernel Hardware error
<Geier> fbnts, your screenshot just shows the chat session
<CJ_> but Im not sure what to do in order 2 fix it
<usser> robinpahwa, not really i've never programmed guis in gtk, used wxWidgets in python but thats about it, why dont you give java a shot?
<CJ_> tried all_generic_ide
<Son_of_Demetrius> So once I'm connected...do I go through Pacet Manager to update and grab drivers to kick my mb and chipset into gear?
<bandgeekninja> Hi! I need help installing an Nvidia 9600 Gt Video Card
<Overshee> i did a hard reboot, ntohign
<Overshee> same problem
<Overshee> is it hardware?
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, yea basically
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > CJ_
<ubottu> CJ_, please see my private message
<karname> Down with Israel!
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, not sure about mb and chipset. is there any particular problem u have with it?
<robinpahwa> usser: I made an app in netbeans(windows platform) ... when I tried to executed the jar file here on Linux ... it didn't showed up the way it looked on windows
<Son_of_Demetrius> What about this 'architecture' recognition I hear about..what do I need to download there?
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, ubuntu doesnt usually need to install drivers for your devices if it works it works if it doesnt im not sure simple update will fix it
<unop_> Overshee, it doesn't appear to be that way.  can you try reinstalling nautilus?    sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus gnome-settings-daemon gnome-panel
<robinpahwa> usser: And there were errors like GTK+.... Failied
<Jack_Sparrow> Son_of_Demetrius, run 32 bit and you wil be fine with archiectture
<nbeebo_> is 200 mb swap enough for 2 gb memory?
<fbnts> ah sorry, try refreshing that url - I have uploaded a new one
<usser> robinpahwa, u use gtk+ with java?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I think I have an Athlon 2.5 or something...Gigabyte mb that's no longer supported by the manufacturer :(
<usser> robinpahwa, i dont understand
<jared2> Sup all
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, linux doesnt have those limitations once supported always supported
<Son_of_Demetrius> 32bit...gotchya
<usser> Son_of_Demetrius, well almost always
<CJ_> Is there anyone who ca give me 1 on 1 assistance?
<nbeebo_> is 500 mb swap enough for 2 gb memory?
<yowshi1> anyone know a good defragmantation utility? i am looking as a partition with over 26% file fragmentation and it is starting to effect performance
<jared2> Anyone here play Runescape?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo_, not if you expect to suspend etc
<Geier> fbnts, OK
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, What partition format are you dealing with
<usser> robinpahwa, did u use visual forms designer in netbeans, positioning buttons, dialogs etc? that sometimes can screw up on different platforms, i'd suggest manually specifying the positions with Layouts
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: ext3
<nbeebo_> Jack_Sparrow, then what would be enough? sorry and what exactly does suspend? :S lol
<Deviant2Peer> Hi all! Anyone knows if it's possible to create a wifi access point using ubuntu, with a atheros ar424x card?
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, I found info when I googled it..
<masque7> hey guys, what's something cool i could do with spare/old computers?
<robinpahwa> usser: Yes, I have develped a desktop application, it was screwed but why errors ?
<Overshee> ok finished unop_
<Overshee> sudo reboot?
<unop_> Overshee, yea
<Geier> fbnts, I've got the same thing - see my screenshot
<Geier> http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/7680/darkice_aJ3Iqm.png
<usser> robinpahwa, im not sure, can u pastebin the error messages, i cant tell unless i see it.
<usser> !pastebin | robinpahwa
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: that was step 2. step 1 is always ask the gurus here maybe something works better with ubuntu or ubuntu has some utility in it that i dont know of yet
<ubottu> robinpahwa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo_, make it at least 2 gig..
<eseven73> i was under the impression ext3 didnt need defragging
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, It can be defragged, but it is generally a non - issue
<Son_of_Demetrius> One last question...when I connect to the server for updates and then want to install third party software..do I need to know the a-z of the sudo apt-get command feature?
<gopp> why do I get Unable to find a suitable server
<fbnts> oh, ok - it just looks a bit 'odd' on the menus
<duffydack> eseven73: i was always told that too.."thats why there are no defraggers for linux"... hmmmm
<Overshee> nothing unop_
<Geier> fbnts, I've got the solution
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: well then i must not be in the general population :)
<usser> eseven73, its only part of the truth :) like any filesystem ext3 becomes fragmented over time, its just the extent of the fragmentation is lessened by smart write algorithms
<Jack_Sparrow> duffydack, actually, there are defraggers for ext3
<usser> !fragmentation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fragmentation
<nbeebo_> what does suspend do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<guntbert> nbeebo_: suspend is putting your PC to "sleep" instead of switching off
<Geier> fbnts, open the downloaded .tar.gz and extract the "panelbg_black.png"
<robinpahwa> usser: what is that line !pastebin
<duffydack> yeah i know there are, but i dont know which one to trust.. id rather the distro be nice enough to supply one..
<Geier> fbnts, you then need to set it as panel background: right click on it, then background, and then use custom background
<Son_of_Demetrius> what's distro mean please?
<unop_> Overshee, what happens when you use this.    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop;  startx
<nbeebo_> guntberg, can i suspend and download torrent at the same time?
<nbeebo_> guntbert* sorry
<hblount> Hi. where can i get ubuntu wallpapers, like the dawn of ubuntu or that one with a bird on it
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, it's a flavor of Linux
<mikejet> can you burn blu-ray disks on ubuntu?
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: though it has been that this system has been running for a couple years now upgrades downlaods deletes more downloads and such windows wouldnt have lasted a quarter of the time between defrags
<usser> robinpahwa, !pastebin is a command to a bot to tell you info about pastebin
<Son_of_Demetrius> flavor...explain please :(
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, like Ubuntu, debian, SuSe, Fedora,...
<guntbert> nbeebo_:  no, when your PC is suspended it doesn't need much/any power
<Geier> it's all Linux, but with different software preinstalled
<usser> eseven73, http://www.itworld.com/nls_unixfrag040929
<Jack_Sparrow> duffydack, They are more dangerous than a fragmented drive for the most part
<Son_of_Demetrius> Still lost...is it thematic?
<Geier> partly...
<nbeebo_> guntbert, so all it really does for the average user is making it boot up faster?
<guntbert> nbeebo_: in windows it was called standby/hibernate
<Overshee> same thing unop_......
<arthus> is there any way I can get my x-fi sound card to work?
<fbnts> ah Geier your a star! thats worked perfectly! now just to look at the Emerald theming!
<nbeebo_> guntbert, yeah never used that either
<Geier> fbnts, :)
<unop_> Overshee, ok - leave that desktop as-is - and head back to the console wherre you issued the command (CTRL+ALT+F1) and see if any errors are spit out to the terminal.
<hblount> Hi. where can i get ubuntu wallpapers, like the dawn of ubuntu or that one with a bird on it
<usser> hblount, gnome-look.org is a good source
<Overshee> unop_, my keyboard refuses to work now
<guntbert> nbeebo_: yes..., if you are on a notebook you will definitely want it, on a desktop-PC maybe :)
<nbeebo_> hblount, or google for ubuntu wallpaper
<Overshee> ill try pluggin in a USB one....
<Son_of_Demetrius> Do I need to download the Alternative ISO image to help with my comp's spex?
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, they're all _Linux_, but they come with different software, settings, etc
<nathanhelp> How can I increase the overall audio volume in 8.10? DVD/music is fairly quiet. I'd like to boost my audio by about 2-10 db
<usser> hblount, kde-look.org
<nbeebo_> guntbert, ok :D
<gopp> whenI do net join - U administrator I get cannot join as standalone machine
<Veovis> hblount: google images is a great source, and the ubuntu homepage has a lot of them hidden away
<hblount> thanks guys
<nbeebo_> guntbert, ok last question, what is good amount of swap for 2 gb ram pc?
<duffydack> my god, is that unixfrag article serious?  backup your partition and reformat it then restore it?
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, there is a Linux for servers, a Linux for end-users, a Linux for mobile clients, etc
<lvr> in smb.conf, is there a difference between typing "public = yes" and "guest ok = yes". are they the same thing?
<unop_> nbeebo_, a little over 2GB i would say
<usser> hblount, you mean that one? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dawn+Of+Ubuntu+%2B+Ubuntu+Spring?content=54014
<hblount> i used google before, but i want certain ones that i've seen
<nbeebo_> unop, alright thanks
<unop_> nbeebo_, depends if you want to be hibernating or not
<hblount> yaya
<Son_of_Demetrius> end-user is me huh?..wow!..I'm learning things :)
<Veovis> hblount: the bird one is from 8.04
<unop_> nbeebo_, if you are not - then about 512MB should be enough
<hblount> usser, thanks
<usser> hblount, no problem
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, yes ;)
<Son_of_Demetrius> So I look for end-user stuff.coz I'm not gonna use my comp for online stuff...just audio recording
<Overshee> unop_, when i plug a USB keyboard in it wont do anything either, just like the PS2 didnt
<nbeebo_> unop_,  i dont really know yet but just in case, i can always partition later.. so 2048 would be perfect?
<davidroderick> has anybody heard of problems with menu bar being unresponsive and hanging for a while?
<unop_> nbeebo_, aye
<robinpahwa> usser: yes Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/94525/
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, Ubuntu might be for you
<nbeebo_> unop_,  ok thanks, thanks to u too guntbert
<Geier> hold on
<usser> lvr, its different public = yes allows anyone to connect guest ok = yes allows to connect people who specify valid guest account that should also be setup somewhere in smb.conf
<guntbert> nbeebo_: yw:)
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, take this neat test to tell which one is for you: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<lvr> ok thanks
<unop_> Overshee, hmm, very strange - i'm not sure what to suggest except maybe reinstall
<Veovis> Son_of_Demetrius: From what I've seen, you should start with Ubuntu.  Most people should
<Son_of_Demetrius> ty Geier..coz windows never did nuthin right with my DAT
<Geier> there's a lot of learning for you in Linux, i suppose
<nathanhelp> How can I increase the overall audio volume in 8.10? DVD/music is fairly quiet. I'd like to boost my audio by about 2-10 db?
<Geier> but don't give up
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: grrr i cant find a linux version of a defrag utility via google. eveyething i find is for windows
<Woopah> Hi,can anyone help me updating libsqlite3-0 ? I currently have version 3.4.2 and i need at least 3.5.9
<Overshee> sigh, unop_, a linuxmint which (i think) is based on ubuntu didnt work etiehr
<arthus> anyone? know how I can get my x-fi card working?
<duffydack> yowshi1: i heard of pyfrag or something whiile ago, use at your own risk tho...
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm checkin out that link you gave me Geier...wait a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, Let me look for a sec, I may have it bookmarked
<usser> robinpahwa, hm im not sure? are u programming in java? i dont understand why then u used gtk at all
<etyrnal> how involved is it to make a Ubuntu box with 2 nic cards use teh 2nd NIC as a "stright pass through" in essentiall both directions?  i'd like to make the 2nd nick act as though it were just a switch port on the same IP Network
<kc8pxy> I'
<unop_> Overshee, is this a brand new install of ubuntu ??  did it used to work before alright?
<etyrnal> straight^
<isorhythmic> anyone running 8.10 on an acer apsire one? if so, pm me
<kitche> arthus: you probably have to compile the creative open source driver most likely
<duffydack> i guess i`d have to test a few in virtualbox..
<nathanhelp> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/defrag-on-linux-331862/
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: they say ext3 defrags itself on the fly or something but not according to my drive readouts
<sirstan> etyrnal: bridging .. 'brutil' i think?
<arthus> kitche: me? compile? uh-oh
<\Kira> I installed a new geforce4 card, and now the strait lines on my screen appear almost to vibrate. I cant really put my finger on it, but its a wierd effect. Is this just the card, or a linux thing? Also, this doesnt happen in 3d games
<etyrnal> sirstan, thanks
<kde12not4me> I was wondering if it's possible to save authentication ino in ubuntu like it is in debian so I don't have to keep typing in a password all the time. I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<robinpahwa> usser: I didn't used Gtk... I programmed it in netbeans on my WIndows Platform and checked it across Linux
<etyrnal> sirstan, so i might be able to just doa a man brutil ?
<Overshee> unop_, never installed on this computer before, and its brand new
<sirstan> nathanhelp: linux is not ambivilent to file fragmentation.
<sirstan> etyrnal: sure :D
<usser> robinpahwa, weird... can i look at the source code?
<Overshee> unop_: installed last night but didnt work >.<
<kc8pxy> I'm trying to install the devel version of bluefish. I'm getting errors trying to run ./autogen.sh   it's missing apps(that i didn't know i needed to have installed.   i have build-essential what else should i need?
<etyrnal> sirstan, thanks...
<kitche> \Kira: sounds like your refresh rate is set incorrectly
<Woopah> Hi,can anyone help me updating libsqlite3-0 ? I currently have version 3.4.2 and i need at least 3.5.9
<unop_> Overshee, what kind of graphics card does it have?
<nathanhelp> sirstan: I know. That article will explain lots of things for Jack_Sparrow
<\Kira> kitche: how would I fix this?
<Overshee> integrated unop_
<kitche> \Kira: by changing the refresh rate to a number that you don't notice that happening on
<Overshee> its like a 4 or 5 year old shuttle
<unop_> Overshee, do you know what make?
<Jack_Sparrow> nathanhelp, I am aware that it isnt necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> nathanhelp, But there are exceptions
<tiredbones> when f-stop is installed in a distribution of ubuntu is the current version of sqlite, or any version, installed?
<\Kira> kitche: how would I change my refresh rate, though? Im running kubunut if that matters
<yowshi1> nathanhelp: something fairly simple would be nice and not just information telling me why i shouldnt have a partition thats 26%+ non contingious
 * sirstan 'defragments' his server by copying all the data off, and then back on :(
<kitche> \Kira: the same way you change the resolution
<omni_matter> this might be a stupid question, but if a wireless network is installed, is there an option to scan for availible networks using the network_manager ?
<robinpahwa> usser: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/94529/
<\Kira> kitche: oh, opps. Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> overdub, I just bought a couple of the shuttles..  What version of ubuntu did you use and were there any tricks to it
<nathanhelp> just read the article. There are explanations why and where you can do such things.
<Overshee> unop_ barebones shuttle sb51g
<unop_> omni_matter, it does it auto.  as long as you have enabled wireless
<nathanhelp> ...and how.
<Overshee> Jack_Sparrow, you talking to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > nathanhelp ,
<ubottu> nathanhelp, please see my private message
<unop_> Overshee, is that the make of the graphics card?
<Overshee> unop_, its integrated shuttle barebones mobo
<Jack_Sparrow> Overshee, , I just bought a couple of the shuttles..  What version of ubuntu did you use and were there any tricks to it
<Overshee> Jack_Sparrow, 8.10 isnt working >.<
<unop_> Overshee, get to a console -  and run this command.   lspci | grep -i vga
<isorhythmic> anyone running ubuntu 8.10 on a netbook with Intel Atom cpu? if so, pm me
<arthus> how do I select which sound device to use?
<Overshee> k gimme a sec
<DrHalan> hey, can i make use the cd-autostart-app also with wine?
<omni_matter> unop_ i was afraid of that... could "radio hardware status changed to DISABLED" in dmesg have anything to do with that ?
<nathanhelp> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks jack. I got messaged from three people, who were obviously watching so i decided to address them all.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<usser> robinpahwa, are u just learning? why did u use org.jdesktop?
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, are you getting "File not Found"-Errors? Because I am
<NicEXE> how can I change the resolution of the login screen?
<unop_> omni_matter, hmm quite likely - does you comp/laptop have a button to enable wireless??
<omni_matter> unop_ : unfortionatly yes, and the only thing google has done for me sofar is show me sites with people with the same problem and pro-linux user fixes
<omni_matter> wich i... cant quite read
<Overshee> unop_ VGA compatible controller: Intel corporation 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<robinpahwa> usser: I don't know I just dragged and dropped certain swing elements ... the code is automatically created
<sirstan> ext4 should fix the ext3 fragmentation problems hopefully.
<meoblast001> hi
<sirstan> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Geier> hi
<meoblast001> i have screen and want to know how to make a new screen... how do i do that?
<yowshi1> nathanhelp: ok how do i make fsck -a run on /dev/sdb4 on the next reboot?
<duffydack> yowshi1: http://freshmeat.net/projects/defrag/?topic_id=136  lol dont run it its 10 yrs old
<Son_of_Demetrius> Geier..I'm taking a Linux test at the moment..please wait a moment...I tried to load some Third Party Software...but since I'm not online with Ubuntu..I can't do aquat with the Termianl command
<robinpahwa> usser: I just wanted to know if I develop my app on netbeans while on windows, will it work for me on Linux the same way
<Geier> meoblast001, what do you mean
<nathanhelp> Jack_Sparrow: Oh sorry. There was a mixup i think. I re-read the IRC section, and I saw your name come up on the question. my apologies :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sirstan> robinpahwa: java is the write once, debug everywhere language.. but gnerally.. it should be fiarly close.
<meoblast001> Geier: screen can be used to have multiple terminals..... how do i access more than one of them
<usser> robinpahwa, oh, i see. i'd suggest doing it manually while you starting, but yea the code you pasted should work just fine on linux
<Geier> meoblast001, ah you mean the console command
<sirstan> robinpahwa: I develop a java app in eclipse w/ ~10 people using linux.mac.windows and we occasionally have small issues..
<meoblast001> Geier: idk.... the key combination to switch to a new terminal in screen
<nathanhelp> yowshi1: I dont know that. providing potentially useful links are about as far as I go today. Try asking Jack_Sparrow.
<Geier> meoblast001, Ctrl+A, then C to create a new screen
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: how do i make fsck -a run on /dev/sdb4 on the next reboot?
<robinpahwa> usser: But you just saw errors
<meoblast001> Geier: how do i switch between the screens?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Geier> meoblast001, Ctrl+1,2,3,4, whatever
<meoblast001> Geier: k thanx
<sirstan> Jack_Sparrow: that wont do an offline defrag for him though.
<Geier> meoblast001, sorry, wrong
<Geier> Ctrl+A, then 1,2,3,4,...
<meoblast001> Geier: ok
<NicEXE> how can I change the resolution of the login screen?
<vynlwombat> is it possible to mount the cdrom of another ubuntu computer over a network?
<usser> robinpahwa, im sorry to say i dont know where they coming from, try recompiling the code on linux see if that gives any errors, its most likely some missing libraries, javac should tell more
<nathanhelp> yowshi1: question. Why do you want to do it on the next reboot?
<meoblast001> Geier: control A then C wont work
<Geier> meoblast001, it's always ctrl+a, then the comman, i.e. c for create, and the numbers to switch between them
<usser> vynlwombat, sure look into nfs or sshfs
<Geier> meoblast001, twice
<sirstan> NicEXE, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<yowshi1> nathanhelp: because /dev/sdb4 is my /home directory and i cant umount it
<meoblast001> cc
<Geier> meoblast001, you need to create two screens first
<robinpahwa> sirstan: ok, I never used eclipse - I want to build desktop application , and eclipse needs to download plugin for the same .... isint ?
<meoblast001> how do i create new screens
<vynlwombat> cool thanks
<sirstan> yowshi1, why cant you unmount your homedir?
<duffydack> reminds me, touch forcecheck or something similar on the root of the partition also does check
<yowshi1> sirstan: says it is busy
<duffydack> cant remember the actual name of it tho, forcecheck sounds wrong
<Overshee> ideas unop_?
<sirstan> yowshi1: log off all 'users', login as root, unmountit.  or boot in single user mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> sirstan, There is a way to umount a drive you are running from but , not a good solution
<meoblast001> Geier: control + a + c doesnt do anything
<Englebert> hey
<Geier> meoblast001, did you start screen first?
<Englebert> im wondering if someone can help me
<sirstan> Jack_Sparrow: I am aware.. but if no users are logged into his system, he should be able to /safely/ umount home.
<Englebert> does anyone know about udp floods
<Englebert> and how to stop them
<Englebert> im being flooded
<hx> .
<sirstan> Englebert: configure your router to deny udp packets that aren't DNS requests?
<Jack_Sparrow> sirstan, I dont agree.. but ok
<Englebert> well its my server its in a datacentre
<Geier> meoblast001, it's not all three together
<Englebert> i done tcpdump
<robinpahwa> usser: I don't know how to compile a desktop application, the src folder contains many files
<sirstan> Englebert: you cant do anything on your server.. you need your ISP to block it upstream.
<Englebert> and its got requests coming in from one server
<Englebert> all the time
<Geier> meoblast001, first ctrl+a, then release the buttons, then c
<unop_> Overshee, not really - except maybe force the video controller to use the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver in xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Englebert, this is ubuntu support, please find a different room for that kind of assistance
<sinuc> hi, are there any known issues with the wireless stuff in hardy, as in, if roaming is activated im able to connect to any wlan, if i configure manually, it doesnt, chipset is a ipw220
<nickrud> duffydack, /forcefsck
<robinpahwa> usser: Netbeans do it for me automatically
<usser> robinpahwa, can u open the project in netbeans on linux?
<Overshee> how would i do that unop_?
<meoblast001> i said Alt + 4
<Englebert> im running uubuntu
<meoblast001> stupid client
<Englebert> on my server
<sirstan> Englebert: talk to your iSP.  only they can fix it.
<meoblast001> sorry
<robinpahwa> usser: I have Netbeans on Windows
<Englebert> k
<Englebert> thx i will email them
<usser> robinpahwa, thats the kind of hand-holding that im against :) netbeans hides all the underpinnings from you
<Son_of_Demetrius> Geier...based on my dumber than dumb replies to the test...the Linux test recommended OpenSuSe..is my pc too slow for Ubuntu 8.10?..I've got 512mb RAM and a 64bit processor...I think?
<meoblast001> im trying to get used to irssi
<sirstan> Englebert private msg me.
<usser> robinpahwa, install netbeans on your linux box
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, that should be fine
<Son_of_Demetrius> My present spex should be fine?
<nathanhelp> How can I increase the overall audio volume in 8.10? DVD/music is fairly quiet. I'd like to boost my audio output (before it gets to the back jack) by about 2-10 db?
<arthus> gah, this is insane... how do I even select a sound device to use?
<robinpahwa> usser: It needs JDK which I do not have on linux
<Geier> Son_of_Demetrius, you can install 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit Processor as well
<usser> robinpahwa, sure you do, linux has everything java, you just need to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Son_of_Demetrius, that test is flawed in that it is comparing ubuntu releases that are over a year old
<robinpahwa> usser: and it's a huge setup I am not allowed to download at this time
<usser> robinpahwa, oh i see
<yowshi1> ok just tried logging out and login in as root in alt-ctrl-f1
<kitche> meoblast001: what do you mean by new screens exactly?
<yowshi1> that didnt work
<usser> robinpahwa, nvm then
<yowshi1> nathanhelp: how do i log off all users to free up /home dir
<robinpahwa> usser: He he ,,, thanks for the help
<unop_> Overshee, this here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=183090&postcount=10
<nathanhelp> yowshi1: I dont know sorry. I'm fairly new myself.
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, I would rather see you boot a ivecd and work from there
<sinuc> any issues with wirless these days?
<robinpahwa> usser: I will surely download JDK and Netbeans
<Son_of_Demetrius> ok..that' works for me..listen thx guys for ur time :)...I've got dinner ready here...bye4now :)
<usser> robinpahwa, try doing everything manually in the begginning its not really hard with java
<sinuc> please answer one meta question. please.
<usser> robinpahwa, plus that way you'll know whats happening and where
<nickrud> 42
<robinpahwa> usser: What do yo you mean manually ?
<Overshee> xserver-org is not installed unop_?
<Jack_Sparrow> sinuc, Please ask a detailed question and not just a meta-question that is too vague to answer
<robinpahwa> usser: do you want me to write the code manually or compile it manually
<meoblast001> i cant figure out how to change my status in finch.... i have the "Offline" thing highlighted but enter and space dont work
<meoblast001> the manual didnt help much either
<usser> robinpahwa, write it manually, take this for example http://pastebin.com/f33be72ac
<robinpahwa> usser: It is hard to remember syntax es while coding Desktop applications
<Jack_Sparrow> !find finch
<ubottu> Found: finch, finch-dev
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: well i am remaking m,y live usb
<unop_> Overshee, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jack_Sparrow> !info finch
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 724 kB
<youngmusic> is this the place to ask a question about hardware problems with an ubuntu install?
<usser> robinpahwa, thats why javadoc was created sun.java.com has enormous amount of documentation
<Overshee> couldnt find any packages whose name or description matched "....."
<Overshee> unop_
<unop_> Overshee, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-i810  # you could try both the i810 and intel drivers
<usser> robinpahwa, java.sun.com sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, Other than supplying reconstructor, we dont offer help with that
<nathanhelp> yowshi1: what i do know is that its best to *not* work on the same HD that you are *on*. Unless yo uknow what you are doing you can screw up your HD quite badly forcing you to reinstall. I suggest also doing what Jack says and DL a ubuntu liveCD, burn it to disk then boot from there. It has the tools you need. Also Why do you need to defrag? that is windows mentality which usually doesnt apply to linux distributions
<unop_> !info  xserver-xorg-video-intel | Overshee
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 411 kB, installed size 900 kB
<arthus> why does it have to be so hard to even get audio support? grr.
<arthus> "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yowshi1> nathanhelp: tell that to my home directory. it has 26% non contious files
<unop_> Overshee, make sure you have all the repositories enabled.
<yowshi1> contigous
<meoblast001> how do i have more than 2 terminals in screen?
<unop_> !repositories | Overshee
<ubottu> Overshee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Overshee> jesus christ too fast >.<
<sirstan> yowshi1: boot into single user mode, umount home, and fsck it.
<yowshi1> nathanhelp: they may say it never needs it but download delete and reedownload enough and you will wind up needing it
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi1, that isnt likely to be what is causing your system to slow down
<Overshee> unop_, is there any remote desktop like app you could use to help me?
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: the only thing i hav seen slow down a system in the manner mine is slowing down is a fragmented hard drive. plus it only slows when accessing the hard drive
<nbeebo_> does this seem nice for a clean install? http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png ,ive "deleted" the partition im currently in
<sirstan> yowshi1, your homedir could be 50% fragmented and it wouldnt really matter... since 90% of what you load is system binaries that ARE contiguous.
<yowshi1> Jack_Sparrow: like when booting up a game or a programme
<unop_> Overshee, errm, that's going to be hard without a working X - plus I have to leave now too
<Overshee> damn it
<xenom> how can I list computers on my network with samba?
<Overshee> i odnt wanna have to use XP
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo_, I dont see anything wrong in there
<sirstan> xenom: nmap for port 139
<zoed> xenom: smbtree
<unop_> Overshee, take the xorg.conf from that post I have you - replace it with yours (after making backups) and try reloading X
<nbeebo_> Jack_Sparrow,  even if im deleting the partition im in while i do it?
<Pe3k> hello, I had working breezy on HDD1;  I unplugged HDD1 and plugged HDD2 - there succesfully installed intrepid. Now I run intrepid and want to have also breezy in grub menu ...how to do it?
<Jambon> t
<unop_> Overshee, s/have/gave/
<zoed> xenom: and for public available shares/computers, just press enter when it promps for the password
<Fjss> What size should the / partition be?
<Overshee> unop_ i dont even know how to edit xorg.conf
<sirstan> Pe3k: not like that!
<xenom> zoed: smbtree is in console?
<zoed> xenom: yes
<unop_> Overshee, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yowshi1> sirstan: my system only lags when loading a programme or accessing files of said programme not during other kinds of operation
<zoed> xenom: or you can try Places->Network
<xenom> zoed: how can I list directly my computers and see them through the browser
<robinpahwa> usser: I will take care of I now
<nbeebo_> fjss, i use 5 gb but 10 if i wanna be safe
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo_, You will need to explain the issue better for an answer.  nothing wrong with how those partitions are setup.  trying to change them while using them is a different issue entirely
<zoed> xenom: try Places->Network
<kitche> Fjss: very small around 500 megs it can be if your gonna partition the rest of the system out
<robinpahwa> usser: Thanks for all this, it was really helpful
<Overshee> thats a hell of a lot of typing unop_
<usser> robinpahwa, sure sorry couldnt be more help
<xenom> zoed: I did that but it doesn't list the networks
<xenom> zoed:  I muste manualy enter the ips
<zoed> hm.
<Fezzler> can GNOME/Nautilus remember my window settings?  icons vs list, size, etc.?
<sirstan> yowshi1, so defrag your homedir?
<Pe3k> sirstan:?
<robinpahwa> usser: Ah! never mind, you did a lot
<unop_> Overshee, can't you save that to a usbstick or something like that ??
<arthus> this is rediculously hard
<Overshee> unop_, and do what?
<unop_> Overshee, copy it over
<Overshee> how?
<xenom> zoed: and that is the problem i want a list a bit like in "windows" in fact where without knowing the ips i can see my shared files
<nbeebo_> Jack_Sparrow,  sorry i cant explain any better atm, ill think about it for a while
<unop_> Overshee, mount the usb stick .. then.   sudo cp /path/to/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pabix> Helo everybody! Is it possible, inside a SSH session, to copy a file between client and server, without needing to reconnect with scp?
<nathanhelp> sirstan: hes trying to do it after unmounting it for some reason. (Hes not here at the mo) but i wonder if it would be good to find out some other info about what he wants to do. this *lag* might just be windows mentality - of which i am still coming out of.
<Fjss> kitche: I have 4 gigs now and I am out of space?
<Pabix> Like a GET or PUT commands
<unop_> Pabix, no
<sirstan> nathanhel: no doubt.. but let him fix what he thinks the problem is.. at which point he would be more receptive to logical discussion.
<nbeebo_> im in ubuntu to install another ubuntu, can i do it AND remove the partition im currently in?..
<Pabix> unop_, thank you
<nathanhelp> sirstan: Ahehe. good point.
<Jack_Sparrow> sirstan, nathanhelp agreed
<kitche> Pabix: well there is just use scp to reconnect to the client if the client has sshd installed
<grindhold> hello what does the error "short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvgfilter680li.so')" while updating packages mean?
<Pabix> kitche, it does not ask for password?
<Pabix> if there is already a connection?
<zoed> xenom: sorry.
<sirstan> Jack_Sparrow/nathanhelp: what do you tell the people who seem to come in here hourly asking about wireless network dropping?
<kitche> Pabix: no clue since I don't touch scp very much
<Fjss> how can I clean/resize my / partition?
<sirstan> Fjss: gparted
<Pabix> ok.
<sirstan> !gparted > fjss
<ubottu> fjss, please see my private message
<xenom> zoed: np
<nathanhelp> sirstan, Jack_Sparrow: I dont usually. Either that bookmark other peoples answers and just repeat those.
<Jack_Sparrow> sirstan, Start with having them check their hardware compat..
<zoed> xenom: maybe you take a look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/193232, I think it is your problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> sirstan, people running ndiswrapper are far more likely to have issues of drop and unable to connect to wep wpa etc
<nathanhelp> sirstan: I dont because I have no wireless and usually am asking other Q myself :)
<arthus> guess it's back to Windows for me :( I wish someone would help me get this sound to work, w/e
<nathanhelp> arthus i also have sound issues whats the prob atm?
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, Arer you using also or pulse
<Jack_Sparrow> alsa or pulse
<nbeebo_> the windows trick always works :)
<subone> how do i change the font color of the gnome-panel?
<arthus> atm, I can't get it to use the right card
<nathanhelp> yo uhave two cards?
<steve1984> ﻿/join #ubuntu
<Pabix> thank you kitche
<arthus> I have 2 sound devices, 1 is an x-fi card, 1 is the built--in motherboard sound
<Overshee> unop_, how do i mount the USB drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, you need to turn off the onboard one..
<nathanhelp> x-fi is soundblaster?
<Overshee> what will it be named?
<nbeebo_> subone, i think it uses the same as applications
<subone> nbeebo_: which means?
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, x-fi has serious issues
<nbeebo_> subone, right click on desktop click "change destop wallpaper" , click font tab and change the application font to what font and colour u want ur panel to be
<steve1984> can someone help me
<duffydack> as if sound wasnt a hard enough nit to crack, they had to confuse it even more with pulse  heh
<nathanhelp> Jack_Sparrow: because its bleeding edge? (not so much now but you know what i mean) ?
<arthus> so, how would I switch to the other card?
<sirstan> steve1984: probably, but we cant read minds.
<zoed> !ask | steve1984
<ubottu> steve1984: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rootrot> limewire/frostwire both do not work on my computer,can anyone suggest an alternative?
<subone> nbeebo_: i see no colors on that tab
<unop_> Overshee,   find out what device it is with    fdisk -l   # then   mount /dev/sdXX /mnt  # the stick should be mounted at /mnt if all went well
<sirstan> rootrot:  legally aquire your music.
<arthus> rootrot: Amazon
<steve1984> lol ok i have ubunto 8.0.4  and i have a dg35ec intel graphics accelerator integrated but linux only will display on 640X480 what can i do ive been looking all over for drivers for linux no luck
<nathanhelp> arthus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168190
<sirstan> rootrot: or use bittorrent to obtain your legally network distributed software such as Ubuntu CD's.
<Overshee> cannot open /dev/sda, /dev/sdb/, /dev/sdc, unop_
<rootrot> sirstan: i usefrostwire because i lack accsess to medline/other juornal databases. many articals can be found on p2p networks
<duffydack> rootrot: gnutella is a clone..
<zoed> steve1984: try opening System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and enable the recommended driver.
<inkybutton> @rootrot: have you installed java?
<subone> nbeebo_: any other suggestions?
<nbeebo_> subone, oh yeah, click the "theme" tab, press the "customize" button when u highlighted the theme ur using, then click the "color" tab when there
<The_Joe_> I inserted a CD, it did not mount, it won't eject with the eject command, rescan or open by pushing the button. Is this Ubuntu or my drive? Or both?
<Aberration> hi and happy last days of 2008
<nathanhelp> arthus: sorry that may have been a too old thread let me search some more.
<steve1984> does intel include linux drivers with their motherboard software
<sirstan> The_Joe_:  Does dmesg say anything relevant?
<subone> nbeebo_: those are disabled... i assume because i am using emerald
<sirstan> steve1984: linux drivers for....?
<unop_> Overshee, your USB stick is likely to be the last one listed there - but to make sure, you can always verify against the size and number of partitions, etc
<rootrot> inkybutton: yes java is installed, frostwire loads but all the panels/ares where there should be buttons/text are empty
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<Overshee> it cant open them
<zoed> steve1984: the System-> Admistration-> Hardware Drivers Program would download the driver from the internet
<Overshee> so idk the size and sosuch
<The_Joe_> sirstan, It says too much.
<unop_> Overshee, fdisk -l   # will list all
<steve1984> the hardware drivers doesnt load anything no drivers
<CyberGabber> subone: System > Preferences > Appearance, then choose your theme, than > customize
<unop_> Overshee, I have to leave now - get someone to help you
<The_Joe_> There is a buffer I/O error though...
<Overshee> well that doestn work
<Overshee> whatever....
<nbeebo_> subone, that wouldnt work anyway, its part of the whole gtk theme
<Aberration> I'm trying to use stop motion with a DV firewie cam... but I got a green sometime interupted by one frame from the DV... maybe someone have a clue...?
<zoed> steve1984: do you have an lcd panel?
<subone> nbeebo_: it says "The current controls theme does not support color schemes"
<steve1984> does anyone have a link for the 8.10 release
<zoed> or a normal monitor?
<steve1984> yes 15inch compaq
<Jack_Sparrow> overdub, are you making mount points and mounting those or just trying to open /dev/sda1 etc
<steve1984> lcd
<nbeebo_> subone, yeah, and seems u cant change font theme, so its part of the gtk theme, gtk theme is the stuff that paints the gui of the windows, if u understand...
<steve1984> zoed?
<subone> ok...
<nbeebo_> subone, sorry im dizzy, font color*
<zoed> steve1984: yes?
<steve1984> whats the difference if i have lcd of moniter
<steve1984> or moniter
<subone> nbeebo_: so no dark colored gnome-panel i guess
<nathanhelp> arthus, Jack_Sparrow: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656
<steve1984> i have lcd but ?
<nbeebo_> subone, anyway, im too sleepy to explain any further but maybe u can find it in gconf, or dowload another gtk theme
<nbeebo_> download*
<zoed> steve1984: you can try pressing "Alt-F2" and entering the command "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" and then selecting your monitor or a generic model.
<subone> how do i update to the newest ubuntu?
<arthus> nathanhelp: I found that before, didn't help much
<Jack_Sparrow> nathanhelp, links that are over a year old seldom help..
<steve1984> ok ill try that now thanks
<nbeebo_> can i delete the partition im in in?
<VoiceBuntu> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo_, no
<tiredbones> how can i force f-stop to use sqlite3? I uninstalled f-stop and then reinstalled it, but f-stop installs version 2.8 of sqlite, which is known to have problems.
<nbeebo_> Jack_Sparrow, that was what i were trying to explain before... well thanks ill edit the partition table and post another s/s later
<sirstan> !f-stop > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-stop
<VoiceBuntu> How can i UPDATE ubuntu 7.04 Feisty to 7.10 gusty?
<nathanhelp> Jack_Sparrow, arthus: True. Ok so the next step for arthus to try would be disabling the onbaord card to see if the linux picks up and uses the x-fi?
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: start the update manager and do an update over the internet
<Jack_Sparrow> VoiceBuntu, feisty is eol and needs to have repos changed before you try to upgrade
<nbeebo_> VoiceBuntu, just so u know, 8.10 is here
<arthus> nathanhelp: ok, so I should disable card using BIOS?
<Jack_Sparrow> nathanhelp, I told him that a long time ago
<VoiceBuntu> zoed, the problem is i can't access my desktop menu
<steve1984> it worked thankyou so much
<youngmusic> i installed ubuntu on an old disk because i could not get the partititioner to use my new sata disks. After the installation i still cannot access my ata disks. I pasted the dmesg on http://paste.ubuntu.com/94545/  the important messages are about line 398 and further, and something related about irq22 on line 524. Obviously i don have a clue about what it means.
<steve1984> the alt-f2 worked
<VoiceBuntu> i have fluxbox and gnom is not installed
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: try pressing "Alt-F2" and entering "update-manager"
 * sirstan wishes his wireless card could broadcast over whatever frequency cell phones use.. or alternatively.. his bluetooth adapter could kill bluetooth headsets.
<nathanhelp> arthus: I would suggest you try it. that would be a first step in troubleshooting the sound issues. Jack_Sparrow did mention it before but you mightve missed it.
<arthus> ok
<zoed> steve1984: thats great! have fun (and be productive :) with ubuntu!
<nathanhelp> ubottu
<VoiceBuntu> zoed i can't access my desktop menu
<omni_matter> what was the scan command i could give in terminal to my "
<omni_matter> if" devices ?
<xenom> zoed: effectively it is the same bug but they solved it bye updating ubuntu but i have everything updated :(
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: ok. Can you open a terminal emulator (something like xterm...)
<zoed> xenom: you said you have 8.04 right?
<Jack_Sparrow> VoiceBuntu, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<xenom> zoed: 8.10
<VoiceBuntu> zoed i can failsafe terminal
<zoed> xenom: oh, sorry. maybe they meant, update to jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Nthn> I have a question , i have now installed ubuntu, but i can not use my mouse -___-
<xenom> zoed: no it was 2 years ago ^^
<zoed> xenom: oh...
<sirstan> Nthn: Is it a USB mouse?
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: does anything happen if you press "Alt-F2"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nthn, try a different mouse. Some of those like logitec, will not get picked up and or bluetooth stuff
<Nthn> no, i have a wacom one too , and that work either not
<sirstan> Nthn: get a standard usb mouse
<VoiceBuntu> zoed, is it possible to download and install GNOME from the command Line? i have ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<Nthn> but my wacom one work's not either
<sirstan> Nthn: get a standard usb mouse and try it
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: yes. But 7.04 is old. you'll want to update.
<Nthn> :<
<nbeebo_> can you run ubuntu without swap? i only will for maybe 30 minutes
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: if you don't have important data, the easiest way to update from the very old feisty version is probably installing a new version from a new cd.
<sirstan> nbeebo_: absolutely.  if you run our of physical memory however; the kernel will start randomly killing processes (which isnt pretty sometimes)
<VoiceBuntu> zoed, what if i update my apache and sql php and other stuff won't be changed?
<VoiceBuntu> i mean my database
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: in theory, no
<sirstan> nbeebo_: you can also make a swap "file"
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: and yes, mysql database contents shouldn't change
<sirstan> nbeebo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq (for usinga "swap file" rather than a partition)
<VoiceBuntu> zoed:good how can i update from the command line? what are the steps?
<zoed> VoiceBuntu: but sorry, i've got to go now. Prob. sb. else can help you - or you google something like "ubuntu feisty hardy update"
<dnyy_> What brand webcams/mics work best with Ubuntu?
<nbeebo_> sirstan, can it hurt any data or hard warew?
<sirstan> nbeebo_: data yes (if you run out of ram and your app gets killed)- hardware no.
<nbeebo_> sirstan, oh yeah i know that thank you very much but i must later boot without swap
<nbeebo_> sirstan, i mean data i
<nbeebo_> sorry
<VoiceBuntu> ok mate nighty nite
<sirstan> nbeebo_: dont use more ram than you have and it wont be an issue.
<nbeebo_> sirstan, i mean data on /home for example
<woli> how do I get the pdfs to stop showing their contents
<sirstan> nbeebo_: not unless an application is using it when the kernel kills its process (ie, if you were working on a document and open office was killed because you were out of ram)
<sirstan> nbeebo_: keep an eye on top and make sure you have free memory
<nbeebo_> sirstan, oh ok like i thought, thanks for ur help!
<nbeebo_> yes i use conky
<gopp> !likewise
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise
<gopp> !likewise-open
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise-open
<gopp> what is the likewise channel
<nbeebo_> gopp if u use xchat u can open the channel list window and search for it
<Nthn> If i go at ubuntu 8.10, the're is a pop-up with "controlling installation" but there happens nothing... :s
<gopp> yea I did /list likewise
<Fly-Man-> Goodevening all
<Fly-Man-> I was wondering if there's a package that has the latest mono already
<omni_matter> evening
<gopp> I am getting this error "Error: No such file or directory [code 0x00010002]
<omni_matter> hmm, if "wireless networks" is greyed out in the "network manager" i guess that means its not availible, or disabled ?
<Nthn> Is somebody here dutch ?
<omni_matter> yes, why ? we cant quite talk dutch here
<MHz128> How do I install the beta Nvidia  180.06 drivers?
<duffydack> *thanks god he doesnt need to use his wifi on linux*
<nathanhelp> arthus: when your done you could look at this. http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard%20Support.aspx
<woli> is there an application that can open both pdf and chm files?
<arthus> nathanhelp: ok, thanks
<omni_matter> well duffydack ... i still want my wifi to work... but my antenna is off ( i think ) becouse of a button up front of my laptop
<sirstan> daffyduck, my wireless  works beautifully outofthe box on ubuntu 8.04
<duffydack> sirstan:  lucky you
<stodan> hi, how to make nautilus not pop out when i connect usb drive? (it is spamming 5 windows...)
<nathanhelp> arthus: also be aware of this too. "There is a Creative IRC channel at FreeNode (irc.freenode.net #creative)." I dont know if its still active but probably theres hope since people still have issues with creative cards.
<pikario> is there any disadvantage to using ndiswrapper instead of a native linux driver?
<Fly-Man-> Anyone ?
<nbeebo_> why can you only have 4 partitions on one hard drive?
<Fly-Man-> Latest Mono packages, where can I find them ?
<duffydack> pikario: not that i know of.. not an issue for me as neither works
<MHz128> How can I set gnome-terminal to open a larger sized window every time? instead of the tiny one, and having to resize
<Guest94312> need help with localhost server
<duffydack> nbeebo_:  primary, 3 primary + what is it logical...  ?
<duffydack> but yes only 4 primary
<nbeebo_> duffyduck, 4 primary
<duffydack> 100 and something logical is it
<nbeebo_> duffyduck, so i couldnt make another patition for storing? and what exactly is the difference between logical and primary?
<Guest94312> need help with localhost server anyexperts here
<duffydack> make 3 primary then make an extended partition.. or logical, which makes extended and logical inside
<Mike9022> How can I get skype on Intrepid?
<duffydack> logical as far as you are concerned isnt any different
<duffydack> some old systems cant boot using logical partition
<jussi01> !skype | Mike9022
<ubottu> Mike9022: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Guest94312> need help with localhost server anyexperts here
<nbeebo_> duffyduck, alright but could i make an extended /boot, / and swap for example?
 * Fly-Man- thinks it's hard to find an answer ?
<Guest94312> hotmail on thunderbird can't connect to localhost server
<[[thufir]]> what kind of partition size should I set aside for win2k?
<yaris123456789> hi, who is looking to make some money? i have a small php or perl project that needs to be finished. please pm me.
<Guest94312> hotmail on thunderbird can't connect to localhost server anyone with some knowledge
<nbeebo_> [[thufir]], u should ask on #windows.. think that would be better
<duffydack> yes
<duffydack> how old is your system
<Hfuy> Hello.
<duffydack> you dont make extended tho, its logical, in the exteded area
<sirstan> yaris123456789: rentacoder.com
<nbeebo_> duffydack, the whole computer is about 1.5 years old
<Guest94312>  hotmail on thunderbird can't connect to localhost server anyone with some knowledge
<Hfuy> I'm trying to connect my eee-pc, running heron, to an XP machine's shared printer.
<duffydack> shud be fine
<sirstan> Hfuy: good luck.
<nbeebo_> alright thanks alot
<Hfuy> I've tried going via system-administration-printing and hitting "new printer", but the browser only shows one machine in the workgroup - the one I'm using.
<arthus> nathanhelp: ok, I disabled the onboard sound. now no sound card is detected at all
<sirstan> Hfuy: what printer is it?
<duffydack> it might warn you about makin boot in a logical partition, just go with it.. it just explains why it might be a problem
<Hfuy> Is this generally expected to work, or are we pissing into the wind here?
<Hfuy> It's an Epson photo stylus 1290. It's in the list.
<Guest94312>  hotmail on thunderbird can't connect to localhost server anyone with some knowledge
<pikario> hi, is there a way to get network-manager to automatically connect to a hidden wireless network?
<sirstan> Hfuy: you should be able to printto a samba printer.
<nathanhelp> arthus:  checked that link?
<nbeebo_> duffydack,  okay thanks again
<Hfuy> Yes, I know I -should- be able to, but I can't make it happen.
<arthus> nathanhelp: looking at it now, not quite sure what to do with it. :P
<sirstan> Hfuy: do you have samba installed?
<Hfuy> Certainly, use it all the time.
<Hfuy> Although noticeably, navigating to my remote server in nautilus doesn't show any of its shared drives.
<rainabba> how long should it take to format 1.5TB ext3 partition?
<Guest94312>  hotmail on thunderbird can't connect to localhost server anyone with some knowledge
<sirstan> Hfuy: is it possible your not enumerating the printer?
<Hfuy> The "new printer" windows's "browse" window only shows the local machine, and none of the other workgroup members.
<sirstan> rainabba: a non-trivial amount of time.
<Hfuy> sirstan: well, I guess. A lot of things are possible!
<nathanhelp> arthus: It has a potential solution but i cant really help you with it any further. im a ubuntu noob myself, but i know how to search. Jack_sparrow said x-fi has probs. The Beta driver *Might* be able to get your x-fi working but I have no idea as my sound probs are different.
<arthus> ok, I'll give it a try
<rainabba> sirstan: <1 hr, 1-5 hrs, >5 hrs (your best guess for a quick storage sub-system)?
<nachohi88> made a back up from cache of apt and i want to install all of those packages again in another intrepid installation. how can i do it?
<rainabba> 40GB for / only appeared to take a few seconds.
<sirstan> rainabba: I formatted a 1tb raid array on3 drives in like 5 minutes
<duffydack> rainabba: a while on ext3
<Hfuy> It does actually say "windows printer via SAMBA" in the New Printer window.
<hacked_kernel> I installed a "PCMCIA to RS232" and installed its driver, but there is no ttyS* under /dev, [    0.004000] console [tty0] enabled
<hacked_kernel> [   18.674199] 0000:03:00.0: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3400 (irq = 20) is a XScale
<hacked_kernel> [   18.676090] 0000:03:00.0: ttyS1 at I/O 0x3408 (irq = 20) is a XScale
<Hfuy> But hitting that, then hitting browse, doesn't list the server the printer is on.
<eseven73> !aptoncd | nachohi88
<ubottu> nachohi88: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<nathanhelp> arthus: what i suggest you do is 1. not give up :D, 2) try this method, 3) also visit #creative-they might be able to help better than this general chat, 4) ask lots of questions. thats about as far as i can help you :) good luck.
<duffydack> my 40gig on ext3 takes about 10-15 seconds, any other takes 0
<rainabba> sirstan: 4 drives (Seagate 7200.10, SATA II), Linux RAID 5.
<rainabba> :)
<nathanhelp> arthus: If you do get it working could you let me know?
<arthus> sure
<rainabba> Any way to confirm that progress is being made during this process? I just see "33%" on the progress bar.
<rainabba> I'm not familiar with BusyBox
<Hfuy> Shall I take that as a "we don't know"
<sirstan> Hfuy: prob.
<Hfuy> OK.
<Hfuy> Why is the option even in the prefs window if it doesn't work?
<sirstan> Hfuy works fine  for me.  if you cant see shares it seems like your not logging into the windows server.
<Hfuy> Fine, maybe not, but how would I do that
<Surlent777> I come with deep and spiritual advice for installing wireless cards: Disable the "uncomplicated firewall" first. Also, does anyone know how to run things such as Digger, DOSBox, FCEU, etc. in a Virtual Console?
<hacked_kernel> [   18.676090] 0000:03:00.0: ttyS1 at I/O 0x3408 (irq = 20) is a XScale
<hacked_kernel>  I installed a "PCMCIA to RS232" and installed its driver, but there is no ttyS* under /dev, [    0.004000] console [tty0] enabled
<hacked_kernel> [   18.674199] 0000:03:00.0: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3400 (irq = 20) is a XScale
<hacked_kernel> [   18.676090] 0000:03:00.0: ttyS1 at I/O 0x3408 (irq = 20) is a XScale
<cvsantiago> hi all
<maury> vasco
<jumcore> #join #ubuntu-de
<[[thufir]]> well, no one on #windows is saying, so, does this seem ok:  10GB win2k, 5GB /, 10 GB /home ?
<Hfuy> This Ubuntu box doesn't even see shared drives, although it does see the existence of the XP host.
<nbeebo_> [[thufir]],  u could also try #ubuntu-offtopic, but i would say that yes..
<nachohi88> after updating kernel from update manager i've realized that the new one only works with low graphics and says got a problem with nvidia module
<sirstan> [[thufir]]:  you only havea 25gb hd?
<srbaker> BLAH
<Hfuy> if I send nautilus to smb://wherever it sees no shared drives on wherever, even though there are shares available.
<[[thufir]]> sirstan: yes
<Hfuy> What's going on there?
<srbaker> is it just me or do the nvidia drivers for 8200 integrated REALLY suck?
<sirstan> [[thufir]]: base ubuntu install  is ~4.7gb
<[[thufir]]> well, 27GB
<sirstan> srbaker: binary drivers in general suck
<rainabba> Formatting done :)
<sirstan> rainabba: patients rewards those who are patient
<nbeebo_> sirstan, i have ubuntu 5 gb and ive installed alot of programs and fonts and i got still 800 mb of free space
<[[thufir]]> nbeebo_: hmm, that's kinda tight, though.
<srbaker> sirstan: sorry, is there any technical reason why the drivers suck?  i'm fully aware of the philosoiphical suckagee
<usser> Hfuy, its a known bug
<usser> Hfuy, as far as i know it wasnt fixed
<Hfuy> What, push files to XP from Ubuntu?
<Hfuy> We can go the other way.
<usser> Hfuy, no enter the whole path
<kelvin911> hi how to mount internal hdd in liveCD?
<usser> Hfuy, smb://computer/share
<Hfuy> Ah let's try
<sirstan> kelvin911: mount /dev/device /mountpoint
<kelvin911> is it sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1?
<sirstan> kelvin911:yes.
<kelvin911> or login as root then mount?
<sirstan> kelvin911: either.
<kelvin911> but then u can only access by root
<nippz> ok so pulse is shreded and has been for a couple weeks
<nippz> whats the deal
<jumcore> hello I have an odd problem: when I want to reinstall gtk2-engines-murrine with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gtk2-engines-murrine" it appears an error: re-installation of gtk2-engines-murrine is not possible, it can not be downloaded
<nippz> if i go back to alsa i cant have multiple of the same thing playing at once
<nippz> and this is starting to really irk me ~___~
<kelvin911> how to make it so that i can double click it in places | filesystem ?
<jumcore> can you help me please?
<nbeebo_> jumcore, i would purge it then install it again..
<Hfuy> the problem is that the share is called "Stuff (F)" so nautilus can't handle the space.
<zigzags> Hi could someone tell me of a program I could use to crack .rar passwords? i have a rar that SHOULD contain a book, but it has some other file in it, and is password protected, so i want to figure out exactly what it is.
<crimsun> nippz: depends on your alsa configuration. which ubuntu version?
<kelvin911> how to mount it as user instead of root?
<nippz> os[Linux 2.6.27-11-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[12 hours, 03 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 3149.997 MHz (25200.28 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA
<nippz>  Corporation with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 180.11] | xchat[Version: 2.8.6] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<FloodBot1> nippz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nippz> lmfao
<nippz> thats two lines bot ^^
<sirstan> nippz: you could get banned for less.
<nippz> sirstan actually, no
<alexvd> hi i am running 8.10 with compiz enabled and my close minimize buttons are missing. cant find a fix
<nippz> i've been through that ;)
<nbeebo_> anyway
<nbeebo_> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<kelvin911> but after i mount it as root, how to give user access to it?
<crimsun> nippz: err, so that's pretty useless. i'm guessing intrepid? (next time, use lsb_release -r)
<zigzags> your first line is large, fool, dont make a statement like 'lmfao only two lines'
<Jake1> Anybody have any tips for a device that's not showing up in lsusb, but is causing activity in dmesg?
<nippz> crimsun good guess with that kernel lol
<Hfuy> Still no joy with named shares
<crimsun> Jake1: is it actually a usb device? =)
<Hfuy> smb://indigobox/hobbit pops up "couldn't display..."
<nippz> also didnt know that command before good one crimsun
<jumcore> nbeebo_: yeah but the also the packages gtk2-engines-murrine* human-theme* ubuntu-artwork* ubuntu-desktop*
<jumcore>   ubuntustudio-look* ubuntustudio-theme*
<jumcore>  are going to be uninstalled, is that bad?
<Jake1> Yeah, it's a Hauppauge HD-PVR.
<arrrghhh> so if i get delayed write failed errors from a windows machine connecting to an ubuntu samba server... should i be worried about the ext3's drive integrity?
<crimsun> nippz: ok, what does this command return? dpkg -l libasound2-plugins|grep ^ii
<alexvd> anyone help with missing windows buttons on 8.10 close, maximize etc
<Jake1> It's sending USB channel messaages to /var/log, but not showing anything in lsusb at all.
<nbeebo_> jumcore, most of them im pretty sure are virtual packages, just look at the size that will be removed when uninstalled...
<Jake1> At least, not that I can see.
<Hfuy> OK so let's get this straight.
<nippz> libasound2-plugins is in 1.0.17-0ubuntu5 is teh version crimsun
<Hfuy> I can't use windows printers from linux, and I can't send files from linux to windows?
<Hfuy> I can only send files from windows to linux?
<crimsun> nippz: please deinstall that package; you don't need it if you're not using pulseaudio at all.
<usser> Hfuy, try by ip smb://192.168.1.1/share
<arrrghhh> alexvd, turn off window compositing
<nippz> crimsun i want to use pulse...
<usser> Hfuy, you can do all that
<nippz> alsa doesnt work like it used to anymore =[
<jumcore> nbeebo_: it's 1049kB, so it is okay?
<alexvd> arrrghhh: i know i can do that but i need it for awn
<nippz> i need to play everything at once, mplayer,vlc,rhythmbox, etc
<nippz> b/c i use those for alarms
<arrrghhh> alexvd, no one needs awn.
<nippz> <3 crontab
<nbeebo_> jumcore, or u could try sudo apt-get --reconfigure gtk2-engines-murrine.. yeah i think so, but im not 100% sure of course...
<Hfuy> usser: How?
<alexvd> arrrghhh: I like it then?
<crimsun> nippz: err, so i misinterpreted your statements above, sorry. you do know, however, that you can accomplish all that through alsa?
<nippz> crimsun sure, used to be able to
<usser> Hfuy, try to connect by ip. most likely wins resolution doesnt work
<arrrghhh> alexvd, well i had that issue when window compositing was on.  i turn it off, no problem.
<nippz> but ive not messed with the linux for a while so i'm all outta date
<crimsun> nippz: ok, so i need some background info. do you intend to use pulseaudio as the base for everything?
<nippz> i believe it was alsa-wrapper that i needed
<Hfuy> usser: Trying. And trying, and trying...
 * Hfuy stares at the spinny cursor
<alexvd> arrrghhh: ok well I know i can do that but I would like to keep it on so thanks but I need another solution
<Hfuy> No, doesn't work by IP either.
<nippz> crimsun i dont care really what gets used, however i would prefer to figure out what's wrong with pulse so i can fix it and report a bug if needed
<arrrghhh> alexvd, well you know the issue.  start with that.  it's not a problem with ubuntu.
<crimsun> nippz: ok, can you describe the symptom(s)?
<MatBoy> does ubuntu uses lilo by default ?
<usser> Hfuy, can you ping it?
<nippz> sure crimsun
<arrrghhh> MatBoy, grub
<joaopinto> MatBoy, no, it uses grub
<nippz> everything will be fine.
<nippz> then eventually i have no sound
<backenfutter> I'm having a hard time solving this problem: vzquota : (error) Quota on syscall for 101: File exists
<Hfuy> usser: Sure, I can \\ubuntubox\ from the XP side and send files to it.
<maggot> matboy: ubuntu uses grub by default
<nippz> gmplayer then says that the pulse audio device doesnt exist
<MatBoy> joaopinto: I thought so, but why do I see lilo images in my boot ?
<usser> Hfuy, can u ping xpbox from ubuntu?
<nippz> at that point i have no pulse sound on system
<Hfuy> I can smb:\\xpbox\ from the ubuntu side, but I just get an empty window.
<maggot> matboy: maybe you installed lilo?
<nippz> alsa still works at that point, so its not the card hardware
<usser> Hfuy, try pinging it
<usser> Hfuy, by name and by ip
<crimsun> nippz: ah, that's a well-known problem cased by the pulseaudio daemon dying
<stefg> Hfuy: lemme guess: that winxp box has no password, right?
<nippz> ok perfect
<nippz> crimsun so i can just make a cronjob for every 15min or so to check and restart?
<crimsun> nippz: you can simply restart the daemon with `pulseaudio -D'
<Hfuy> I can't ping by WINS name, but I can by IP.
<zigzags> Hi could someone tell me of a program I could use to crack .rar passwords? i have a rar that SHOULD contain a book, but it has some other file in it, and is password protected, so i want to figure out exactly what it is.
<joaopinto> MatBoy, the only thing that comes to my mind is that on very special configurations lilo is choose because of know problems with grub, I believe it will be selected when you have xfs root partitions
<Hfuy> I'm logged in as admin on the XP side, so there are passwords available if it wanted to ask me for one.
<Accidus> Hibernation doesn't work for me. I'm working on a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop. When I go to hibernate, things seem to work nicely. When I resume, Ubuntu starts to load, and just before the login screen appears, the machine freezes over. I see a mouse pointer, but I can't move it. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace/Delete do not work as well. If I turn off compiz, I might be able to hibernate and resume once, but not twice. Anyone has any idea what's wrong, or
<Accidus> what should I do to find out more about this?
<crimsun> nippz: well, you can, sure, but it's not really the best way. really we want gnome-session to restart it, so we're considering that approach.
<alexvd> ok new issue I am using static ip address and using wireless i cannot reach local servers. wired connection works, running 8.10
<iSchadow> does wubi support suspend/hibernate?
<nippz> crimsun sure, but i have yet to figure how to insert random processes into the `autorestart` bit since no one ive talked to knows how
<usser> Hfuy, cool now do sudo apt-get install winbind and edit your /etc/nsswitch.conf so that those two lines read something like that "hosts: files wins mdns4_minimal dns mdns4 networks:       files wins"
<stefg> Hfuy: neither the admin nor any user on the xp box has a password, right?
<jumcore> nbeebo_: there is no --reconfigure option for apt-get....
<nippz> if you have a good link i'd really appreciate that
<nippz> and for the record
<nbeebo_> jumcore, maybe aptitude instead of apt-get
<Hfuy> stefg: I believe it does, but it shouldn't need one in either case.
<Hfuy> Other XP machines can get into this one no problem.
<nippz> i'm REALLY MAD that that functionality was `depreciated`
<nippz> ~_~
<nbeebo_> >_<
<usser> Hfuy, after that sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart
<Hfuy> usser: Sorry, after what?
<etyrnal> how can i checkto see whether the kernel on this machine had bridging compiled in (or available as module?)?
<stefg> Hfuy: you need to set up one usaer with a password on the xp box to make samba authentication work. use this user account and password to connect from teh ubuntu side
<crimsun> nippz: what functionality?
<usser> Hfuy, read above about nsswitch.conf, note wins in the two lines i pasted
<Hfuy> stefg: The ubuntu side isn't even giving me the option to enter a username and password.
<DragonLotus> hey all, I'm running ubuntu Intrepid, is there a channel I should join? #intrepid is empty
<RukusX> haha How to Remove Linux and Install Windows XP (As found on MS's website)
<Hfuy> If it was, I'd happily give it the admin details.
<RukusX> ]lol
<Pici> RukusX: Do you have a support question?
<jumcore> nbeebo_: no also not ^^
<stefg> Hfuy: Places menu, connect to server item
<william56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94581/ i think i had my ipod mounted in windows last time i shut it down, is it safe to use -o force on it?
<Hfuy> stefg: It's asking for a domain, but we're not on one.
<nbeebo_> jumcore, i know it exists...
<Jake1> No love on the mysterious USB devices?
<linny1> hi could someone please explain to me the functionality of the cp command i would like to copy all files from /home/user1/* and home/user2/* to /home/new\ user recursively and merge all folders how would i do this
<stefg> Hfuy: just leave it blank
<crimsun> nippz: if you're referring to the autorestart functionality of gnome-session, it has moved in gconf
<iSchadow> could linux use windows-encrypted files if the file would be unarchived?
<burkmat> I want to mount a remote FS as if it were local, and of course NFS seems like the logical choice. However I have little to no experience with such software, client or server, and I wonder: Using a gentoo fileserver and Ubuntu clients, what software should I be looking into for easy sharing (preferably with authentication)?
<crimsun> nippz: see /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list
<etyrnal> when creating a network bridge using 2 nics (eth0 and eth1), can i or should i add lo to the bridge to connect EVERYTHING?  can eth0, eth1, and lo all be bridged together?
<etyrnal> when creating a network bridge using 2 nics (eth0 and eth1), can i or should i add lo to the bridge to connect EVERYTHING?  can eth0, eth1, and lo all be bridged together?
<FloodBot1> etyrnal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nippz> SNAPS - thanx crimsun
<RukusX> ya, why does my video have weird lines that split it up at approximately 1/3 from the top of the screen i can see horizontal tearing when watching videos.
<etyrnal> oops (sorry was not intentional)
<Hfuy> stefg: We're back to "can't display location..."
<DragonLotus> linny1: rtfm =) type man cp
<crimsun> nippz: you'll need to add keys to that and to its subkey /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/whateveryouadd
<MHz128> Hey all! How do I shutdown X, so that I can run the new nvidia driver script ?
<usser> burkmat, i'd say ssh, needs virtually no configuration and its secure
<iSchadow> MHz128, ctrl alt backspace
<Jake1> Just shut ti down, or restart it?
<arrrghhh> burkmat, you don't know how to use nfs, but you're using it for the nfs server?  you're a masochist.
<DragonLotus> linny1: I believe it merges by default.  You can have it prompt for overwrite, auto skip, etc.  and -R I think is recursive.  but check the man page
<yokomo> server irc.whatnet.org
<Jake1> No, ctrl-alt-backspace will restart it.
<MHz128> ya
<iSchadow> isn't that what he's supposed to?
<iSchadow> or shut down
<iSchadow> completely
<DragonLotus> I'm trying to get the NVidia driver working in Intrepid?
<MHz128> shut down X
<burkmat> usser, ...I can mount remote FS as local, allowing applications to access them without trouble through SSH? oO
<Jake1> Not if he wants to run something in the meantime.
<Hfuy> samba was reverse-engineered from examining network traffic, wasn't it?
<linny1> DragonLotus: i cant see the function for the merge part of the command
<iSchadow> couldn't you do a killall X?
<crimsun> nippz: you may also need to create an entry in ~/.config/autostart/whateveryouadd.desktop
<usser> burkmat, yea using sshfs
<CMooney> Hi any chance of some help with permissions and mounting drive stuff?
<iSchadow> I never tried but..
<Jake1> I'd do an "init 3".
<Mike9022> I've just installed Skype on Intrepid and when my friend tries calling me he gets the error "The person you are calling has problems with the soundcard which Skype will help to fix" and when I try to answer the call, nothing happens.
<MHz128> ok ill try that one
<burkmat> arrrghhh, Well... I'm looking for something using NFS-ish ideas, but not necessarily NFS. :P
<Jake1> Perhaps "runlevel 3", if that doesn't bring down.
<burkmat> usser, Alright, excellent. Will google that, thanks alot!
<crimsun> nippz: i'm investigating that approach as a fix; i'll probably get around to it next month [after the holiday]
<arrrghhh> burkmat, that doesn't make sense.  nfs is fairly easy to implement, just use the kernel driver.
<MHz128> Jake1, isn't it runlevel 1?
<linny1> DragonLotus: it also doesnt define what the default settings are if it gets two folders the same
<usser> burkmat, it may be slower than nfs though because of all the encryption ssh does
<Jake1> For root, single user, yes.
<arrrghhh> burkmat, i've set it up on ubuntu, and there's plenty of nfs guides.
<kron009> is there any way to boot an iso file from a usb flash disk? (I do not want to open/modify the bootable iso file)
<RukusX> ya, why does my video have weird lines that split it up at approximately 1/3 from the top of the screen i can see horizontal tearing when watching videos.
<Jake1> Three should be "novideo".
<arrrghhh> burkmat, and with nfs you can restrict clients per IP.
<DragonLotus> linny1: I'm pretty sure it auto merges, much like windows
<ssmy> burkmat: nfs is worth the bit of setting up it rrequires
<iSchadow> just restart computer, way easier :D
<arrrghhh> nfs was a little bit of a pain, but nothing too crazy.
<stefg> Hfuy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/185756
<iSchadow> and my nvidia drivers worked after a reboot
<burkmat> usser, arrrghhh and ssmy: Alright, well I'll try all the solutions suggested actually... Experience is always good. Thanks all 3 of you. :)
<DragonLotus> linny1: just create a scenario.  Make folder a, put in test, then put in textfilea.txt and make folder b and put in test/textfileb.txt  then run the copy from a to b
<linny1>  DragonLotus: thanks for your help :)
<Jake1> That brings up an interesting point, though.  I'd just use the packages.
<DragonLotus> Anyone know how to get intrepid to take the nvidia drivers?
<Hfuy> stefg: But I'm using smb: not network:
<linny1> DragonLotus: ill do that thanks
<DragonLotus> gl
<iSchadow> dragonLotus: take?
<guntbert> !runlevels | Jake1
<ubottu> Jake1: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<linny1> DragonLotus: what drivers do you mean
<Jake1> Oh.
<jparishy> Hey, is the package dhcpd not available in the repos? It's telling me I cannot install it
<Jake1> ubottu: Good to know, man.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DragonLotus> iSchadow: I tried to use the hardware drivers tool to install 177 for my 9500 but it hung on the downloading and installing part
<Jake1> That because there's no single-user root mode?
<Jake1> Wait, though... wouldn't 0 be reboot?
<linny1> DragonLotus the 177 ones worked fine for me
<iSchadow> DragonLotus, mine worked fine after available updates were installed
<Pici> jparishy: you need to pick a package that provides a dhcpd, such as dhcp3-server
<DragonLotus> iSchadow: the only update remaining is for an infrared control that I don't have.
<crimsun> Jake1: will you pastebin your kernel ring buffer (via dmesg) so we can see the spew?
<Hfuy> This is a bit alarming.
<jparishy> Pici: Ah, had no idea. Thanks
<Pici> Jake1: 0 is halt, 1 is single user and 6 is reboot iirc.
<Hfuy> This seems to have been a bug in nautilus for almost a year.
<Jake1> crimsun: sure... just the dmesg output
<hajar> hi .. the built-in camera does n't work .. any body had like this and solved it?
<Jake1> ?
<Hfuy> This is a critical bug in core features.
<jhattara_> my sound card just started producing a steady and quite audible hum, any idea how to make it stop ?
<Hfuy> When is it going to be fixed?!
<jparishy> I was reading a doc for debian and it said to install dhcpd, and thought it might as well work for ubuntu
<venger> is there a seperate config other than network/interfaces for network-manager?  i want to prevent it from setting up several other devices like pan0, wlan0 and wmaster0
<DragonLotus> iSchadow: I just ran the tool, apparently the driver is installed.  I guess that's cool, but then why does nvidia-xconfig break?  Should I simply remove the RgbPath token from the Files section?
<linny1> DragonLotus: you tried rebooting and running update again ?
<DragonLotus> linny1: yup.
<crimsun> Jake1: well, i presume it's being sent there in addition to some other log file (/var/log/kern.log?). you may pastebin just the log file if you feel that's sufficient.
<hml> i can't play some dvds uwing vlc / mplayer; what else do i need to install?
<iSchadow> hmm
<DragonLotus> linny1: I rebooted and got a problem where ubuntu was in low graphics mode because it couldn't parse the xorg.conf file
<nbeebo_> does this seem alright? im installing from the sda3 partition, i want to reboot and be able to boot into the new /
<nbeebo_> sorry, forgot screenshot lol
<usser> Hfuy, can you connect with smbclient from command line? ie smbclient \\\\ipaddress\\sharename
<gopp> anyone here use likewise
<linny1> DragonLotus: im no pro but ive never had trouble with those theyve allways been pretty easy to get going
<benji> ciao
<Nicalibre> hi, can anyone help me with a connection prolem?
<iSchadow> DragonLotus: alternatively you could try install from nvidia.com
<Hfuy> usser: Hang on
<benji> :)
<nbeebo_> does this seem alright?http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png, im installing from the sda3 partition, i want to reboot and be able to boot into the new /
<usser> hml, libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<usser> !medibuntu | hml
<ubottu> hml: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<linny1> DragonLotus: oh did you by any chance write the xorg.conf yourself ?
<DragonLotus> it was complaining about the rgbpath item in the files section.  I told it to use the default settings
<Alex_21> Hi, does anyone know of an alternative to IPhoto, that liske Firefly streams the stuff over bonjour. I need a web interface for this
<Jake1> Kinda big, you want the whole thing?
<Hfuy> usser: Waiting.
<Guest75900> fuck you ?
<ubuntu> hi
<Hfuy> ...still waiting.
<Hfuy> "timecout connecting to [ip]"
<DragonLotus> linny1: nope, but I heard people were having problems with the user created xorg.conf files
<EgPaRaDox> i untentionally deleted a partition which is basically an ubuntu partition and grub doesnt like..i used to have a non working hardy heron and the live cd is damaged.....im running backtrack now...how can i install grub using backtrack?
<DragonLotus> iSchadow: I'll try that, thanks.
<usser> Hfuy, your problem is not nautilus then
<XpS> .
<Hfuy> Error connecting to [ip] (operation already in progress)
<usser> Hfuy, aha
<linny1> DragonLotus: i cant help but gl pal
<Hfuy> Connection to [ip] failed (error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<Foncy> Hey, is anyone interested in a reaaaaally fuckass problem with wine, game and teamspeak (sound problem)?
<crimsun> Jake1: yeah, just pastebin it. (also, please preface my nick, else i'll miss your responses)
<Pici> !language | Foncy
<ubottu> Foncy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EgPaRaDox> i mean grub says there is error 16 or 17
<Foncy> Aw, sorry :)
<Hfuy> usser: Aha what?
<Pici> Foncy: #winehq supports running applications in Wine, we just really support installing Wine.
<nbeebo_> does this seem alright?http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png, im installing from the sda3 partition, i want to reboot and be able to boot into the new "/"
<hajar> my built-in camera does not work .. what is the solution?
<burkmat> Foncy, Isn't there a linux version of TS...?
<nippz> crimsun sounds great, thanx for all the help.
<arthus> I'm trying to install drivers for X-Fi, but I get "make: *** [install] Segmentation fault" on "make install"
<Foncy> Wine itself isn't really the problem :(
<Jake1> Okay, sorry about that: http://rafb.net/p/48M2wi21.html
<usser> Hfuy, try specifiying the username smbclient \\\\ipaddress\\share --user=YOURUSERNAME
<Foncy> Yes burkmat, there is... as I said, it's not the problem with ONE of the programs, but using both at the same time.
<usser> Hfuy, by YOURUSERNAME i mean the name its shared as on xp machine
<Nicalibre> I cannot connect. Need emergency help :)
<Jake1> I'm thinking it might have something to do with the "unable to enumerate usb device" statement, but I haven't found anything that's a useful lead in my little a-Googling.
<hole_> anyone know how to install a program from a tarball? i've pastbined the contents here http://pastebin.com/m72765a87
<Foncy> *sighs* Never mind.
<guntbert> nbeebo_: its easier if you leave a blank between ? and http, so it would be just a click instead of copy and paste :)
<Hfuy> usser: Waiting.
<Hfuy> Same error again
<hole_> please help
<usser> Hfuy, something must be wrong on the xp side
<nbeebo_> guntbert, i simply copy and pasted...
<hmuller> Anyone know how to get a correct 4:3 aspect ratio running freedos in qemu?
<usser> Hfuy, just to be sure try restarting your ubuntu box and try smbclient right away, without opening nautilus
<Hfuy> usser: I'd doubt it. I've checked two boxes.
<hajar> does any one have a solution for built-in camera it does n't work
<Jake1> (Is pastebin better than nopaste, by the way.  More helpful to look at?)
<Hfuy> It works for everyone else, just not ubuntu.
<nbeebo_> guntbert, oh now i see
<nbeebo_> does this seem alright? http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png, im installing from the sda3 partition, i want to reboot and be able to boot into the new "/"
<stefg> !webcam | hajar
<ubottu> hajar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<csc_> is there a way to write an html doing the following: it should check if an http server is active on a port , if it is not it should poll the server until it's up/ready while showing a message like "the server is down/initializing please wait..". as soon as it's ready, it should stop polling and should show the server page
<Hfuy> usser: Forget about it, we'll just accept that linux doesn't samba very well :)
<nathanhelp> How do I boost the audio output (before it gets to the rear jack) by about 2-10db? when playing dvds or music it's far too quiet and i have my volumes all the way up.
<nathanhelp> there seems to be a significant difference between windows and linux audio, on the same hardware. I know my hardware is all fine and is capable of outputting more volume, but I dont know what to change (or where to look) for setting said volumes.
<nathanhelp> I've tried "alsamixer" in terminal and that volume is all the way up.
<mib_yooxfl6l> hey, im having a major network problem with ubuntu. i've used intrepid since its launch day, and ubuntu for years, and i've never had a network issue, now i can connect to network but internet does't work
<FloodBot1> nathanhelp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hajar> I try it it does n't work any way
<hole_> anyone know how to install a program from a tarball? i've pastbined the contents here http://pastebin.com/m72765a87
<usser> Hfuy, samba is the same everywhere macs use it and work just fine
<Gwildor_> nathanhelp, there might be a pcm2 or some other options... try turning up more stuff
<GreedyB> Anyone know why my blkid shows the wrong information?  I'm trying to modify my fstab but blkid is showing the wrong information
<usser> Hfuy, but oh well
<dios2> hole_, untar it, enter the directory; ./configure ; make install
<Hfuy> Yes, I know samba is the same everywhere, that's the issue.
<nathanhelp> Gwildor_: where would i find this pcm2?
<Nicalibre> dhcp problem. Need help
<CheesyWeasel> ok so i got a BRAND NEW cd (red hot chili peppers' by the way) for christmas, but when i put it in my computer, my cd drive just makes weird noises and it won't recognize it. other cds work fine. is this because of copyright protection?
<Hfuy> I didn't really expect to get printing working, but at least file transfer ought to work.
<stefg> nathanhelp: although the master may be up all the way one of the preceding channels like pcm or front-speakers might still be only at 5ß%
<hole_> tried that
<iSchadow> hole_, untar, "cd filepath", "make", "make install"
<mib_yooxfl6l> hey, was there an update recently that cuased network problems?
<dios2> hole_, well then ./installer
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: I would think so
<hole_> its a shell script
<iSchadow> oops forgot .configure
<Pici> Nicalibre: Please elaborate.
<iSchadow> just run the script then
<Gwildor_> nathanhelp, it may or may not be there, im just saying in alsamixer there may be other controls that are only at 70% or so, that may need to be up
<jumcore> nbeebo_: okay, purging was successful, also with reinstaling, besides after that procedure, I can also reinstall murrine without an error message
<hole_> i dont know how to use them
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nathanhelp> stefg Gwildor_: what other mixers are there that i can turn up? i only saw "master" on the alsa mixer.
<hocem> hello
<iSchadow> click script and run in terminal
<nbeebo_> jumcore, cool
<guntbert> nbeebo_: I couldn't tell from that picture, but there is certainly someone else
<usser> hocem, hello
<hocem> how to install *.bin?
<Gwildor_> nathanhelp, gmix mebbe... check you pm
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: is there a way to play the cd on my computer?
<usser> hocem, sudo sh *.bin
<hole_> it is a .pl file
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: I would try vlc
<usser> hole_, chmod +x *.bin ; ./*.bin
<Jake1> crimsun: Still about, sir?
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: my computer doesnt recognize that the cd exists
<hole_> it is not a .bin file
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: and the drive works for other cds?
<usser> hole_, err sorry
<usser> hocem, chmod +x *.bin ; ./*.bin
<hole_> did you look at the pastbin
<usser> hole_, that wasnt for you
<GreedyB> Anyone know why my blkid shows the wrong information?  I'm trying to modify my fstab but blkid is showing the wrong information
<hocem> how to open a folder in terminal?
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: yeah. works perfectly
<usser> hocem, cd /full/path/to/the/folder
<crimsun> Jake1: yes, did you have a pastebin url?
<nbeebo_> guntbert, hmm ok
<Nicalibre> Pici | network setting i all good. I connect when the cable is connect but then when trying to ping externally nothing is workig
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: and cd works in other (normal) cd players?
<Jake1> crimsun: Nopaste okay?
<nbeebo_> does this seem alright? http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png, im installing from the sda3 partition, i want to reboot and be able to boot into the new "/"
<iSchadow> hole_, have you tried dragging in the .pl in a terminal and see what it says when you run it?
<Jake1> crimsun: http://rafb.net/p/48M2wi21.html
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: i dont have a working cd player...
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: let me see if i can scrounge around and find one
<Pici> Nicalibre: So you can ping devices inside your network but not outside?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/m9ed90d
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: that sounds like a good idea. see if it is just a cd issue.
<usser> nbeebo_, apart from 11gb wasted space it looks fine
<Nicalibre> correct. and with ms vista i am able to connect
<hole_> whoa thanx i got a new response
<nbeebo_> usser, lol, im going to remove sda3 later so ill be fine thanks
<hole_> what would be a good place to install to?
<Pici> Nicalibre: can you try to ping 72.14.205.100 ?
<hole_> In which directory do you want to install the binary files?
<hole_> [/usr/bin]
<crimsun> Jake1: ok, i see line 576. which log file contains the additional data?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Pici was there any further talk at UDS regarding the help system in ubuntu and a way to integrate them on the desktop?
<Jake1> crimsun: Line 576...?  "[   19.239611] usbcore: registered new interface driver hdpvr "?
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: it works in my dvd player.
<usser> hole_, /usr/local/bin
<hole_> wow thank you soooooo much
<Nicalibre> problem is that i am using my network cable on a another laptop and in order to ping with my ubuntu laptop i need to use that network cable
<crimsun> Jake1: yes. now i'm looking for the actual messages you were referring to earlier
<nbeebo_> usser, if this doesnt work ill blame u :S ok kidding
<MrWindex> so how does rhythm box compare with other media players?
<Nicalibre> any aternative?
<Paddy_EIRE> MrWindex, pretty well.. although I prefer banshee
<Jake1> crimsun: suspecting around line 522.
<hole_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<hole_> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build/include]
<Jake1> crimsun: "[   13.876010] usb 5-5.1: device not accepting address 6, error -32 [   13.948080] usb 5-5.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7 [   14.356011] usb 5-5.1: device not accepting address 7, error -32 [   14.356104] hub 5-5:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1 "
<MrWindex> thanks Paddy
<hole_> cmon one more
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: hmmm. I am kind of at a loss. not much you can do if the comp cant even see the cd...
<MrWindex> how's mplayer? or is that just for movies?
<Jake1> crimsun: Similar messages when I unplug/plug the device and do a dmesg (or /var/log...).
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: my windows machine can
<CheesyWeasel> 't read it either
<usser> nbeebo_, aw crap, not again :)
<ssmy> MrWindex: mplayer can do anything.
<kitche> hole_: /usr/src/linux-header-<version>/include the build is just a symlink to your /usr/src/linux-headers-<version>/ directory
<MrWindex> interesting
<MrWindex> thanks ssmy
<nbeebo_> mrwindex, thats alright but imo the crappiest gui, best gui for mplayer would be smplayer...
<hole_> so default is good enuff
<nbeebo_> mrwindex, but thats qt
<Pici> Nicalibre: Well, I'm trying to see if its a DNS problem or a routing problem.  If you can ping that address (its one of google's servers), then its DNS.
<EgYPaRaDoX> how can i install the grub command line interface?
<crimsun> Jake1: hmm, wonder if that's the enumeration clash between ehci_hcd and [ou]hci_hcd
<hole_> kitche so the default is good?
<Nicalibre> PICI | i ll diconnect and relog. thanks
<kitche> hole_: yes
<Jake1> crimsun: Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.  I've tried to add something to /etc/modules.d/ that's supposed to load one before the other.
<crimsun> Jake1: try this: append ehci_hcd to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, then regenerate your initramfs with sudo update-initramfs -u, then reboot and see if the symptom is reproducible.
<UBunterisk> hi, i just updated some files i add on sources.list , please tell whats the command to  install the files i updated from the command line?
<hole_> thats great i really appreciate your help a LOT
<crimsun> Jake1: no, don't use /etc/modules for it. the actual module insertion (of ehci_hcd) needs to be much earlier, e.g., in the initramfs
<Quintin> cronjobs for user X seem to be executing at the GMT time instead of the time in /etc/timezone ... what gives?
<Jake1> crimsun: Sounds good... should I take my little hack out of /etc/modules.d?
<crimsun> Jake1: yes
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: look into mount I guess
<jony> I installed Ubuntu on an AMD 64 laptop with vista - GRUB does not show linux choice anymore - can anyone help
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: tried.
<crimsun> Jake1: also, ubuntu doesn't have an /etc/modules.d/ . which distro are you referring to?
<UBunterisk> hi, i just updated some files i add on sources.list , please tell whats the command to  install the files i updated from the command line?
<Jake1> crimsun: So this is no good?
<Jake1> (/etc/modprobe.d){lucifer}04:21pm# cat usb
<Jake1> install uhci-hcd /sbin/modprobe ehci-hcd; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install uhci-hcd
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: I am mystified. drm seems the only option if it only works on windows
<crimsun> Jake1: no, you need it claimed earlier. as you see from your dmesg, that hack doesn't work. uhci-hcd is still loaded before ehci-hcd.
<Nicalibre> PICI | my description was actually wrong. I cannot connect internally. Eth0 is not configured err mesg and network is unreachable
<compiz> weard conversation
<Jake1> crimsun: (nods) Groovy.  Just trying to understand.
<crimsun> Jake1: cf. lines 371 and 408, respectively
<loz>  good evening to all, please can somebody help me from being a complete moron, and tell me how i can open a bit torrent file via vuze, basically i need the path, as i have a window asking me with which program i would like to open the file, but i can't seem to find vuze...
<Jake1> crimsun: What does this do, by the way?
<srbaker> ugh
<jumcore> nbeebo_: yeah, but nevertheless the cause for reinstalling murrine was the problem, that the dust theme is not displayed correctly and that reinstalling has not solved the problem, my dust theme looks like this http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/1670485/Screenshot.png ,I dont want to bother but maybe you know a solution?
<srbaker> cpu spikes to + 50%  when scrolling in firefox
<crimsun> Jake1: to what does "this" refer?
<Jake1> crimsun: Make a change to the raw kernel image in some way?
<srbaker> when anything is being drawn it really noticeably spikes
<srbaker> what ass
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: it doesnt work on windows.
<razaccour> are there any wireless routers that would be compatible with Ubuntu and my xbox 360?
<Jake1> crimsun: Oh.  The "sudo update-initramfs -u".
<CheesyWeasel> ssmy: it doesnt work on either of my machines, but works great on my dvd player
<UBunterisk> i mean my database
<Nicalibre> PICI | using lspci: ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor .... so Network cont is recognised
<compiz> /usr/lib/vuze
<UBunterisk> ssmy hi, i just updated some files i add on sources.list , please tell whats the command to  install the files i updated from the command line?
<CheesyWeasel> AAAAGH
<ssmy> CheesyWeasel: I must have misunderstood an earler message.. makes more sense now
<Jake1> crimsun: Nevermind.  Sorry, man.  A "man" answered that question.
<crimsun> Jake1: it updates your initramfs (/boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r))
<djabbour> how can I disable compiz on ubuntu?
<Pici> Nicalibre: Does it appear in ifconfig ?
<Flannel> UBunterisk: You updated files into your sources.list?
<compiz> disable or uninstall?
<hkais1> hello
<hole_> i'd rather google my problem but google isn't any help please help me one more time http://pastebin.com/m2ac6f096
<ssmy> UBunterisk: sudo apt-get update?
<iSchadow> How can I make my GRUB show ubuntu/vista instead of ubuntu adding like 4 different boot entries?
<Jake1> crimsun: I'll try a reboot after another process is done running.
<Nicalibre> PICI | using ifconfig: etho & lo appear
<compiz> right click desktop -> desktop settings -> last tab
<arthus> my system is fracked
<burkmat> iSchadow, You can modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> iSchadow: It has two entries per kernel version, and apparently two kernel versions right now.  Would you like to move Vista so it's above the others perhaps?
<hole_> mine too
<UBunterisk> Flannel yes i add some urls on sources.list i read that in ubuntu comunity i have 7.04 Feisty Fawn n wanna upgrade to 7.10 gusty
<loz>  good evening to all, please can somebody help me from being a complete moron, and tell me how i can open a bit torrent file via vuze, basically i need the path, as i have a window asking me with which program i would like to open the file, but i can't seem to find vuze...
<arthus> when I try to boot, I see a whole bunch of jibberish about drivers and abnormal exits
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Right.  You don't need to manually edit the sources.list for that, just follow the update guide at the link ubottu will give you
<compiz> /usr/bin/vuzw
<Flannel> !upgrade | UBunterisk
<ubottu> UBunterisk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<compiz> or lib, dunno
<nbeebo_> jumcore, wow alot of text =D i dont really now but i would download that theme from internet and install, preferably www.gnome-look.org
<kornejo> hi can somebody help me i just install gnomenu but when i click on it it looks blue
<duffydack> UBunterisk: backup your system first.. if it aint broke dont fix it.  upgrades arent flawless
<Pici> Nicalibre: after you plug into the ethernet cable, try running: sudo dhclient eht0      manually
<hole_> kitche: http://pastebin.com/m2ac6f096
<loz>  good evening to all, please can somebody help me from being a complete moron, and tell me how i can open a bit torrent file via vuze, basically i need the path, as i have a window asking me with which program i would like to open the file, but i can't seem to find vuze...
<compiz> ..
<compiz> loz, read
<UBunterisk> ssmy sudo aptitude install update-manager-core and then sudo do-release-upgrade
<hole_> loz use ktorrents
<Flannel> UBunterisk: The only issue you will have is that Feisty is EOL, so you will need to move your sources.list (for Feisty, before the upgrade), to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu instead of whatever mirror you currently hav
<compiz> µtorrent is the  best
<compiz> have to have at least wine though..
<hole_> yes but i thought it was just for windows
<hole_> ahh
<compiz> :)
<linuxlerner> can anyone give me advice on the configuration of tightvncserver
<kitche> hole_: did you install the kernel headers?
<crimsun> Jake1: out for dinner, ping me in ~3 hrs if still reproducible
<hole_> i tried
<arthus> someone please help me! I get a whole bunch of jibberish when I try to boot
<linuxlerner> i can connect to the machine, but i can't do anything
<linuxlerner> nothing comes up
<compiz> *well no need to go to the forums, as you can just come here*
<Nicalibre> PICI | result after sudo dhclient eth0 =>no dhcp offers received.  no working leases in pers database - sleeping
<etyrnal> linuxlerner, i have same issue possibly -- have nfs and ssh connectivity, but VNC server will not let me connect from other machine
<abeck> join /hamradio
<hole_> i'm only trying to install vmware so i can play my 3 games that i play
<abeck> excuse me
<linuxlerner> etyrnal: i can connect, i just can do anything
<UBunterisk> Flannel i have 7.10 Gusty on the dvd rom, but gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Nicalibre> Pici | another strange observation compared to normal is that when disconnecting my ehternet cable the connection icon stays on as if nothing is disconnected?
<Diiphantom> hole_, what games u want to play?
<prohna> im looking for a way to be able to dump photos from my camera into a general folder like /Pictures and have them auto upload somewhere online
<Jangari> can someone help me with what i think is an xorg.conf issue? My external monitor isn't given the right resolution options in the 'screen resolution'
<Jangari>  dialogue
<linuxlerner> etyrnal:  mine was port 5901 NOT 5900 btw
<hole_> Starcraft,ut2004,quake3
<eseven73> prohna: i think Picasa 3 does that
<Diiphantom> you dont need a vmware, trust me
<compiz> what's the difference with wine and vmware :o
<hole_> for starcraft i do
<Diiphantom> hole_, you can play those games without it
<UBunterisk> it says (gksu:10640) gtk-warning ** canot open display
<prohna> eseven73: really?
<hole_> really?
<prohna> eseven73: ill give it a try thanks
<Pici> Nicalibre: Not usually.  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Diiphantom> hole_,  yeap, first off always google to learn on ur own
<eseven73> prohna: i  believe so , but not totally for sure.
<hole_> oh yea of course
<Diiphantom> hole_, ut2004 its ready to install lol, you have the cd right?
<hole_> i know quake3 is possible to be played without it
<arthus> what do I do!?
<hole_> but i cant get it to run nor can i get ut2k4
<Nicalibre> PICI | linux kern version 2.6.24-16
<Diiphantom> compiz, the difference? wine is a program that makes belive most windows applicaions that they are being used in a windows environment
<hole_> erm no i have the files
<Diiphantom> uhm so u dont have the cd or iso? just the files from the cd?
<hole_> i COULD sac starcraft
<compiz> lol :D I though fisrt that vmware was a program
<Diiphantom> hole_,  uhm so u dont have the cd or iso? just the files from the cd?
<Pici> Nicalibre: What does the full output of uname -r say?
<compiz> or yeah it is, but..
<kornejo> v
<hole_> no i have an installation on my external hdd
<Diiphantom> compiz,  vmware is a program where u actually install other OS = operating systems like linux, windows etc
<MatBoy> maggot: the 8.04 installer did than !
<compiz> so vmware is virtual PC, am I right?
<Diiphantom> yes compiz
<compiz> k
<MatBoy> can it be that ubuntu install lilo when you use lvm over raid1 ?
<duffydack> Diiphantom: dont forget to mention the guest tools for sharing folders
<hole_> i installed linux because i am sooooo tired of getting spyware
<Diiphantom> duffydack,  lol
<UBunterisk> why can't i Use gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Diiphantom> duffydack,  we not that far in :)
<Nicalibre> PICI | 2.6.24-16-generic
<compiz> isn't it "gksudo", instead of "gksu"
<nbeebo_> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png would this be alright? i want to be able to boot into the new / later on.. just need ONE confirmation so i wont ruin the whole install and no computer for the next few days...
<compiz> check if the path exists
<hole_> look i'll be back in a sec i need a ciggarette (too much thinking)
<Diiphantom> ok hole_ in ur case thats something i havent encounter since u see i prefer u have the cd to make a fresh install
<genefy> Hello all, I have an external HDD, that I'm trying to mount, and access, but after changing mount settings, I can no longer access it at all
<eseven73> compiz: from what ive heard gksudo is symlinked with gksu so they both do the same thing
<UBunterisk> compiz gksudo doesn't work too
<hole_> ok i'll dl th iso and get back in touch
<hole_> after my smoker
<MatBoy> weird that I have lilo and didn't select it
<Diiphantom> is there a way to reset all mounted deviced?
<compiz> käsi ylös, jos on suomalaisia
<linuxlerner> is there a channel for tightvnc anywhere?
<Pici> Nicalibre: What model does lspci report for that realtek card? I may have found you a fix.
<watwatwat> i hope he's smoking cannabis
<hole_> btw i named my kitten lilo
<Diiphantom> linuxlerner, google it :)
<hole_> no i cant find any here
<hole_> i live in oklahoma :(
<MatBoy> someone using lvm ?
<Gwildor_> check the woods
<Accidus> I'll ask again: Hibernation doesn't work for me. I'm working on a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop. When I go to hibernate, things seem to work nicely. When I resume, Ubuntu starts to load, and just before the login screen appears, the machine freezes over. I see a mouse pointer, but I can't move it. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace/Delete do not work as well. If I turn off compiz, I might be able to hibernate and resume once, but not twice. Anyone has any idea
<Accidus> what's wrong, or what should I do to find out more about this?
<hole_> in the bible belt its hard to come by
<hole_> so i take pills
<Jangari> i'd just not hibernate, Accidus
<Jangari> not ideal, but meh,
<Diiphantom> Accidus, how much swap did u give? and yes ill go with Jangari
<Flannel> !anyone | MatBoy
<ubottu> MatBoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nicalibre> PICI | realtek semiconductor co., ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)
<ardchoille> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-2 (intrepid), package size 337 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<razaccour> is it possible to hook Ubuntu up to a router and xbox 360?
<hole_> xanax yealds close to the same feeling
<compiz> should have like 2 gb for swap
<compiz> at least
<hole_> i got 3 gb swap
<Jangari> surely, razaccour
<hole_> 1.5 gb ram
<Nicalibre> PICI | it used to work but after a new and fresh install not anymore...
<razaccour> xbox 360 also?
<MatBoy> Flannel: I already asked ;)
<nbeebo_> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png would this be alright? i want to be able to boot into the new / later on.. just need ONE confirmation so i wont ruin the whole install and no computer for the next few days...
<razaccour> which router would that be?
<razaccour> would i be able to transfer the media from my computer with the router?
<razaccour> to my xbox 360 i mean
<compiz> it would be really nice to some day be able to advancedly use linux gentoo. my buddy has linux gentoo with 2.5 mb kernel
<Jangari> you'd use the xbox to naviagate your media files, razaccour, the router is just the path between them
<mib_yooxfl6l> anybody get internetz messed up by any recent update
<razaccour> Jangari, but would i be able to transfer files from ubuntu to the xbox 360?
<compiz> he "sorted out the unnecessary stuff"
<mib_yooxfl6l> I can connect to wifi and wired but internetz doesn't work...
<MatBoy> will grub on lvm on raid work ?
<razaccour> i know xbox is microsoft, hope its compatible with linux as far as file transfering goes
<Diiphantom> razaccour, mostlikely
<MatBoy> I can't understand why ubuntu installed grub
<razaccour> ok thanks
<Flannel> MatBoy: To boot successfully on LVM, you need /boot on a separate (non-LVM) partition
<compiz> omg, why on earth on and heaven do I have to be displayed as gray!?
<Jangari> razaccour: likely ubuntu will be able to read/write to the xbox, but the other way might not go so swimmingly
<MatBoy> Flannel: mhh, itś on LVM :( thatś why lilo is installed I think
<Flannel> MatBoy: That is, with GRUB.  I have no idea with lilos capabilities for LVM/RAID.  But you should move /boot off of your LVM
<Pici> Nicalibre: Its a long shot, but this might help you: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg534018.html
<ThePub> does nautilus have any concept of a mountable location like rox-filer does?  I have to manually go an mount folders listed as user mountable in fstab.  maybe I'm just taking the wrong approach?
<MatBoy> Flannel: that will be a challenge, or shall I mv everything and make a new partition for it ?
<nbeebo_> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-Install.png would this be alright? i want to be able to boot into the new / later on.. just need ONE confirmation so i wont ruin the whole install and no computer for the next few days...
<compiz> PLZZ, HAW TEH ME TU BEKAM A BLUE DISPLEIED  PERSONH!??!23#¤%&/u(i
<Jangari> you can set the to auto mount, ThePub
<compiz> NAW ME IS GREI, MII NOT LIKES TAHT!
<unop_> Flannel, i believe lvm modules are part of the initrd - so lilo should have no problem with lvm as long as /boot is on a seperate partition
<Pici> compiz: stop
<Flannel> compiz: Please don't use caps, and please speak english.
<Nicalibre> thanks pici i ll read it
<terminhell> im looking for a way to basically turn my current install into an installable .iso Any suggestions?
<Flannel> MatBoy: Just create a partition in front of the LVM ones on one disk, and put /boot on it, then move stuff, yeah.  Or re-install, that's likely the least amount of work (for you, anyway, but computers like work)
<irreal>     hola 
<ssmy> terminhell: look into remastersys?
<Pici> nbeebo_: That screenshot doesn't tell us much. What is on those partitions? Where is your bootloader installed?
<irreal>     hello 
<Jangari> !hello|irreal
<ubottu> irreal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jangari> oops, i didn't mean to do that
<nbeebo_> pici, that is the 'install' program in menu > system > administration > 'install'
<rainabba> What packages should I add for nVidia support?
<mib_yooxfl6l> hullo. my internet has suddnely stopped working after years of working. i can connect to the network but internet doesn't work, i can't ping ip or website. i don't know why this happened yesterday for the first time
<irreal>     a woman? 
<compiz> is vmware and VirtualBox both for Linux? If is, which one is better?
<Pici> !best | compiz
<ubottu> compiz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nibbler> compiz: both, yes. vmware is most likely the best virtualisation solution, but virtualbox is much better supported by ubuntu
<rainabba> compiz: VMware workstation isn't free, but server is. VBox is free and does most everything vmware workstation does.
<rockyrock> how to install a .dep package using the terminal???
<vpol_> hi all. anybody knows when will be python2.6 included?
<arj1> i have some strange problem when installing ubuntu 8.10 on my acer travelmate 8100
<arj1> i use the desktop-i386-install-cd
<arj1> when i select install, it works until i get to the partition manager. it does not show up!
<arj1> when i start gparted direclty, the same problem occurs. it is locking for partitions infinitely
<arj1> mounting the only existing fat32 partition, manually, works
<FloodBot1> arj1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arj1> have you got any ideas?
<arthus> Linux is a load of pain.... I can't even boot
<MatBoy> Flannel: grub works using LVM ;)
<buymetacos> virtualbox does not support bridged NICs though
<rainabba> buymetacos: Yes it does
<arj1> i have some strange problem when installing ubuntu 8.10 on my acer travelmate 8100
<DVA5912> Im trying to install lcd4linux via the source code. Everytime i go to make i get this error: In file included from drv_generic_i2c.c:76: lcd4linux_i2c.h:81: error: array type has incomplete element type
<DVA5912> make: *** [drv_generic_i2c.o] Error 1
<grayhane> new install of 8.10, Gnome would not make a disc copy of a music CD, had to use K3B, any reasons why ?
<nibbler> buymetacos: its possible, you have to do stuff on your own for that to work, like bridgeutils etc
<arj1> i use the desktop-i386-install-cd
<Tetracomm> I am writing a shell script, and the user of it won't be able to see the terminal window since it is a Nautilus script, so, how do I make it install a program (with apt-get install) without prompting the user?
<buymetacos> touche
<arj1> when i select install, it works until i get to the partition manager. it does not show up!
<arj1> when i start gparted direclty, the same problem occurs. it is locking for partitions infinitely
<Pici> arj1: Please ease up on the enter key.
<arj1> mounting the only existing fat32 partition, manually, works
<Guest11650> need a hand localhost server failed connection refused any help would be appreciated
<Flannel> arj1: the ISO actually says install CD?  What version of Ubuntu is this, do you know?
<UBunterisk> hello room, i wanna upgrade 7.04 Feisty Fawn to 7.10 Gusty GUbon from DVD-ROM from the command line, please tell me how
<arj1> have you got any ideas?
<irreal>     where is this chat? 
<nbeebo_> pici, well ill do it now
<Pici> irreal: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<rockyrock> firefox is always in offline mode!!! What to do??
<Flannel> UBunterisk: What happens when you try the cdrom upgrade thing?
<WIGGMPk> How do you change the default CPU frequency settings? Every time I have to restart I have to change it from Power Save to Preformance
<Jangari> okay, symptoms: external monitor on hp pavilion, a 22" acer. When plugged in via VGA, the screen resolution dialogue only shows up to 1280x1024 as an option for this external monitor, but I know that it goes up to 1900x1650, or whatever that resolution is. Moreover, if I begin a session with this screen plugged in, the laptop monitor goes blank and the external monitor displays "input not supported". And, this screen works fine on my windows
<Jangari> installation. Any clues?
<arj1> Flannel: its iso titel was ubuntu-8.10-i386.iso when i remember correctly
<arj1> but let me have a look ...
<rob> need a hand localhost server failed connection refused any help would be appreciated
<stan> whats the performance hit of using LVM with Encryption?
<Glenshope> Jang do you have a specialized video card that requires external drivers?
<arthus> WHY won't it just work!?
<arthus> gah
<UBunterisk> Flannel, i can't access my desktop just the failsafe terminal and the command line i have now 7.04 server installed
<Flannel> arj1: Alright. That's fine.  It just wouldn't say -install- it'd say -desktop- but good, good.  You may try the alternate CD instead of the desktop CD
<Jangari> i don't believe so Glenshope, integrated video card I think
<mib_yooxfl6l> anybody know how i can connect to network but internetz wont work?
<irreal>     that country are? 
<Glenshope> Ah
<DVA5912> Im trying to install lcd4linux via the source code. Everytime i go to make i get this error: In file included from drv_generic_i2c.c:76: lcd4linux_i2c.h:81: error: array type has incomplete element type
<Pici> !en | irreal
<ubottu> irreal: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DVA5912> make: *** [drv_generic_i2c.o] Error 1
<irreal>     ok 
<rainabba> Under System -> Administration I don't have "Restricted Drivers Manager". Why would that be? I need to install nVidia drivers.
<Glenshope> Because I know for my Nvidia card I have a seperate way of altering the video card settings under Administration
<Pici> rainabba: Its called Hardware Drivers in newer versions.
<arj1> Flannel: thought so, but is there any possibility to run it with this desktop cd as i don't want to burn another cd ... :/
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Er... You have the desktop installed, but you can't access it?  That doesn't mean you have a server install, but yeah, we can upgrade from the terminal.  Can you pastebin your sources.list?  We'll dothis semi-manually
<irreal>     thanks 
<Guest57527> need a hand localhost server failed connection refused any help would be appreciated
<rainabba> Pici: I checked that out too, but it's empty.
<grayhane> can Rhythmbox extract mp3 or only oog
<Flannel> arj1: You'd have to figure out why the partitioners aren't working.  It could be possible, yeah.
<rainabba> Pici: It's there only to list Installed drivers is it?
<Glenshope> grayhane, you mean extract from CD?
<Jangari> i can tell you that it HAS worked in the past, so I think I've got the right drivers installed, just the wrong setting somewhere. I can pastebin my xorg.conf if you like, Glenshope
<ValentineXX> any tool to recover trash deleted files?
<Pici> rainabba: If you're using gnome you can try to install it manually: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk    and then run jockey-gtk
<DVA5912> In file included from drv_generic_i2c.c:76:
<DVA5912> lcd4linux_i2c.h:81: error: array type has incomplete element type
<DVA5912> make: *** [drv_generic_i2c.o] Error 1
<UBunterisk> Flannel i edited my sources.list and added 3 other links deb http://.....
<Accidus> Diiphantom: I have 3GB RAM and I've given 6GB. Jangari: It's a laptop, hibernation is very important.
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Yes, but can you please pastebin the whole thing so I know exactly where you are?
<Glenshope> Ah Jangari , no I'm not REALLY familiar with Ubuntu I actually came on here to ask for help with one of my own problems but I thought I might have a solution for yours...  But If you can't find another settings under System > Administration then I don't know what to tell you.
<Diiphantom> ill suggest u search ubuntuforums
<grayhane> Glenshope,  Yes, I used to use Grip to rip Mp3, but noticed that Rhytumbox will rip to oog, wondered if I can get it to rip to mp3
<rainabba> Pici: Ty. That launched what looks to be "Hardware Drivers". Still there's nothing listed there.
<Pici> rainabba: What are you expecting to be listed there?
<Glenshope> grayhane, it should be able to if you have the mp3 encode, although it may just not have the option for it in which case you would have to use another program
<UBunterisk> Flannel, i don't know how to do that from the line command
<Accidus> Diiphantom: I've looked, but I've found places that claim it's already fixed (obviously not true), and a brainstorming thread that claims it's really important to fix this issue.
<Guest4573> need a hand localhost server failed connection refused any help would be appreciated
<Guest4573> anyone???
<rainabba> Pici: Nothing since it appears to be a list of "installed" drivers. I asked how I install them (initially I asked which packages I needed), but you suggested I try that so I did :)
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Alright.  Can you describe which three you added at least?  And also what one of the previous ones was?
<Accidus> D1iiphantom: In any case, I didn't find any concrete references to a working fix.
<grayhane> Glenshope, what do you use to rip mp3's from a CD
<arj1> Flannel: any ideas where to look? i tried the logs, the last thing which was entered there was "ubuntu ubiquity[7110]: log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect"
<UBunterisk> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<UBunterisk> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<UBunterisk> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Accidus> * Diiphantom, even
<rainabba> Last time I setup Hardy, I though I recall the hardware being detected and I was prompted to install those drivers.
<Pici> rainabba: It will list available and/or installed proprietary drivers.  If it thinks you don't need any, then it won't list any.
<Glenshope> Well I generally don't but I hear XMMS might do it
<UBunterisk> and others was something like deb http://ma...
<rainabba> Pici: Apparently my cards not recognized then. :(
<DVA5912> In file included from drv_generic_i2c.c:76:
<DVA5912> lcd4linux_i2c.h:81: error: array type has incomplete element type
<DVA5912> make: *** [drv_generic_i2c.o] Error 1
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Go ahead and delete the others. Those are the only three you need.
<Pici> rainabba: Which card?
<rainabba> Pici: GTX 260
<Flannel> arj1: Try starting them from the command line, (gparted, that is) and see what errors, if any, it throws.
<jumcore> nbeebo_: hey, just for your information: after a restart the theme is displayed correctly ;)
<Pici> rainabba: You may need to use Envy to install the drivers for that.  Those should be more up-to-date than the ones provided regularly.  The package name is envyng-gtk
<jumcore> nbeebo_: thx for your help...
<istvan_> I got a bluetooth fob/dongle/usbstick for christmas, but when I put it into my computer running ubuntu studio the little blue icon didn't appear in my menu bar. how can I get it back?
<rainabba> Pici: ty, will try
<UBunterisk> Flannel i updated already :S is it okay? i added the three lines and didn't remove the others
<zc00gii> is there a way to make a HFS+ partition with in ubuntu
<Smegzor> does anyone know of an irc channel for Windows issues?  Crazy I know :)  I'm setting up a dual boot for a mate with XP and Ubuntu on a sata drive.  All good, however the moment I add an IDE drive, Windows makes it the C drive which breaks the XP install on the sata drive permanently.  Nothing I have tried has stopped XP changing the drive letters.
<Jake1> crimsun: Don't know if you're still around, but doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<Pici> Smegzor: ##windows
<Flannel> UBunterisk: That's fine, yeah.  Go ahead adn remove the others right now, since then I won't have to worry abotu what else they may be doing.
<zc00gii> Smegzor, ##windows
<arj1> Flannel: thank you for your help. it finally worked (after the partition manager crawled the hard disk for 30 minutes ...)
<Jake1> Op, he's out.
<Jake1> crimsun: Thanks for your help, by the way.
<Smegzor> hmm..  ok I'll try there.  I bet its a sad channel :)
<Glenshope> Question...  I seem to have some form of connection problem, for instance it takes firefox 10 seconds to look up www.google.com not load the page the actual time it takes to look up the page
<Glenshope> And when I ping a website using the network assist it locks up intermittently
<arj1> Glenshope: how long does it take when you use nslookup www.google.com ?
<cup0beans> is there anyone who can help me with intel 4965 wireless n kernel panics?
<mrwes> istvan_: right click onthe panel and hit 'add' and add the notification area
<Smegzor> haha!  yep.  first thing I see is a spammer streaming profanities.  heh
<istvan_> mrwes I can't, it isn't there
<UBunterisk> Flannel Ok,can u please tell me if i could do that from the failsafe terminal (so i could use the mouse to select and remove
<DVA5912> Im trying to install lcd4linux via the source code. Everytime i go to make i get this error: In file included from drv_generic_i2c.c:76: lcd4linux_i2c.h:81: error: array type has incomplete element type make failed.      Im getting sick of this lcd screen
<Glenshope> 5 seconds
<rainabba> ici: Envy doesn't recognize the hardware and the newest manual driver i can force is 173.14.12, but nVidia.com has 177.82. Should I just use their binary installer?
<mrwes> istvan_: do you have any panels?
<arj1> Glenshope:  what nameserver are you using?
<Glenshope> Uhm?
<arj1> /etc/resolv.conf
<istvan_> mrwes there is the one at the top, i havn't changed it yet
<James22> Hi all
<James22> is anyone here familiar with xbindkeys ?
<Flannel> UBunterisk: It'd probably be easier for you to do them in nano, `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<mrwes> istvan_: ok, so right click on it and choose add to panel, then choose notification area
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Wait, failsafe gnome?  That should be more or less identical to regular gnome, just without your startup stuffs
<jonjoe>  hand can anyone help?
<arj1> Glenshope: paste /etc/resolve.conf
<germaki> hi
<istvan_> mrwes I have the notification pannel, but there is no icon there
<germaki> whats a good wireless scnaner for intrepid
<germaki> a GUI interface that i can click on and then enter a password if needed
<jonjoe> i seem to be missing my top bar for apps like the x min and max
<cup0beans> germaki: wicd
<istvan_> I just noticed that the notification area is copyrighted by red hat
<germaki> where do i get it
<germaki> which repository
<Ken-ken1> ahhaha
<Glenshope> AH!
<UBunterisk> no Flannel i can't use gnome session coz it says cannot find gnome installation, i logged on with failsafe terminal
<Glenshope> Thanks
<Ken-ken1> repository?
<jonjoe> i seem to be missing my top bar for apps like the x min and max how do i get it back
<germaki> ya
<rainabba> Pici: Envy doesn't recognize the hardware and the newest manual driver i can force is 173.14.12, but nVidia.com has 177.82. Should I just use their binary installer?
<Glenshope> domain tx.rr.com
<cup0beans> deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras
<James22> I currently have buttons on my MX Revolution mouse configured to run a key macro through xbindkeys... this is simply a command like query... I wanted to know if I could make this context sensitive.. so if a FireFox window had focus.. it'd run a certain command.. if now window had focus, it'd run a different keyboard macro
<jonjoe> i seem to be missing my top bar for apps like the x min and max how do i get it back
<germaki> its not in my sources
<Glenshope> nameserver 192.168.0.1   Which is just my router >_>
<Ken-ken1> gooodbye boys
<mrwes> istvan_: add the network monitor then
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Aright, I have no idea what a failsafe terminal is.  But just use nano to edit it.  ctrl-alt-f1 will get you a terminal.
<cup0beans> germaki: deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras
<germaki> thanku
<Smegzor> I feel their pain ;)
<jonjoe> i seem to be missing my top bar for apps like the x min and max how do i get it back can i get some help?
<cup0beans> i meant
<rainabba> Anyone here have a reason they'd say makes KDE superior to Gnome?
<arj1> Glenshope: perhaps you could enter the *put your provider here* nameserver for lookup
<cup0beans> germaki: deb http://apt.wicd.net intrepid extras
<cup0beans> not hardy
<Pici> !best | rainabba
<ubottu> rainabba: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<germaki> hi
<germaki> crpa
<jonjoe> i seem to be missing my top bar for apps like the x min and max how do i get it back can i get some help?
<jonjoe> i seem to be missing my top bar for apps like the x min and max how do i get it back can i get some help?
<fosco_> jonjoe: press alt+f2 and enter metacity --replace
<istvan_> mrwes: I put a netstatus applet there, but there is no bluetooth...
<Glenshope> Ah
<Glenshope> Hold on
<arj1> Glenshope: or simple wait
<germaki> damnit
<germaki> can someone post that again
<germaki> i cant cut and paste
<arj1> Glenshope: restart your router could be a solution
<mrwes> istvan_: you want the bluetooth icon, or the wireless icon? maybe try nm-applet --sm-disable
<germaki> stupid computer
<istvan_> mrwes i'm looking for bluetooth
<germaki> :(\
<Diiphantom> question, i have / and /home partitions, if i decide to install ubuntu ultimate, in the installation i can use that same /home partition? would there be any permission issues?
<Glenshope> arjl Yeah I'm gonna try that >_>
<germaki> i hate this small keyboard
<mrwes> istvan_: is it turned on? Is this a laptop?
<Glenshope> brb if it doesn't work
<jcarter> Question: Running VirtualBox 2.0.6 with Ubuntu 8.10 as host and Windows XP Pro as guest on IBM T30 laptop, Linksys WRTG router, wireless connection to Linksys. While in Windows, able to connect to local PCs on intranet but can't get to Internet. All connections in Ubuntu work fine. Using NAT in Adapter 1 (PCnet-FAST III). Windows firewall is OFF. Guest Extensions in VirtualBox installed. Same problem when connected hardwired to router. How s
<jcarter> hould I be configuring the network in VirtualBox?
<istvan_> mrwes it is a desktop, an older one
<UBunterisk> Flannel, done i cut all the other lines and saved the sources.list
<istvan_> mrwes: it is on tho, it worked off the live cd
<jonjoe> is there any other way of getting to find??
<Flannel> UBunterisk: alright, now exit that, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  This will get you up-to-date with Feisty, which is the first step towards upgrading
<jonjoe> without pressing alt f2
<ali1234> Diiphantom: unix usernames map to a UID which is a number. if the users under each OS have the same UID then you should be ok. you can see the numbers by looking at /etc/passwd. ubuntu starts numbering users from 1000 iirc, and i guess if you create the same users in the same order you will be ok
<UBunterisk> ok
<Benazi> please tell me what the name of ubuntu server rus?
<Diiphantom> ali1234, and if not how would i fix it :) lol
<nbeebo_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mrwes> istvan_: goto System | Preferences | Bluetooth | General tab and see what the settings are
<ali1234> Diiphantom: i don't know... you would have to change the UIDs of the users in one of the installations somehow
<gromeo> need help setting up dual head nvidia to display 2 k menus on 2 monitors - with 2 taskbars etc
<Diiphantom> ali1234,  uhm i guess this will be a learning experience lol
<Accidus> Another try: Hibernation doesn't work for me. I'm working on a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop. When I go to hibernate, things seem to work nicely. When I resume, Ubuntu starts to load, and just before the login screen appears, the machine freezes over. I see a mouse pointer, but I can't move it. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace/Delete do not work as well. If I turn off compiz, I might be able to hibernate and resume once, but not twice. I should have enough swap
<Accidus> space (6GB for a 3GB RAM). Anyone has any idea what's wrong, or what should I do to find out more about this?
<jonjoe> anyone know how to get realplayer?
<Diiphantom> Accidus, google or look in ubuntuforums
<istvan_> mrwes there is no bluetooth preferences there...
<raylu> jonjoe: it doesn't exist for linux
<x0r> what's the swap, accidus?
<x0r> hardware supported?
<noriyuki> jonjoe,  look on realplayer web page.... and it exist just download it
<gromeo> how can I generate back default xorg.conf file?
<Diiphantom> Accidus,  http://ubuntuforums.org/  i really wish i could help you
<gromeo> ubuntu 8.10
<Pici> !swap | x0r
<ubottu> x0r: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<fbc> Is there any command that will give you a processor benchmark?
<mrwes> istvan_: nothing in System | Prefs  | Bluetooth ?
<UBunterisk> Flannel i got too errors updating coz tty1 is already start update and downloading the files that takes hours to be finished
<jcarter> Accidus: I had the same problem once. Had to revert to a saved instance.
<noriyuki> I need a program to DJ (party) ANYONE plz help!
<Accidus> Diiphantom: I've looked there (and in Google), couldn't find anything useful... I guess I should just post a new bug.
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Oh, if you're already started... yeah, don't do it again.
<ali1234> gromeo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - will reset your xorg.conf to default
<Accidus> x0r: As I said, the swap is twice as much as the RAM (6GB for 3GB)
<Diiphantom> Accidus,  yea :) thank you! and start a new post in ubuntuforums
<x0r> oh :)
<harshasv> i have upgraded to intrepid from hardy and can't find the darkroom theme, anyone got a clue about this?
<Accidus> jcarter: What do you mean?
<istvan_> mrwes I have to go, but no, there is no bluetooth under system preferences
<x0r> ubuntuforums.org -> they know
<UBunterisk> Flannel, i already have the DVD-ROM of 7.10 gusty already can i just upgrade from the DVD-ROM?
<fosco_> fbc: somethins similar to a benchmark:  grep -i bogo /proc/cpuinfo
<x0r> why don't I have my displayed as blue?
<noriyuki> DJ Program for linux..... anyone?
<moon-shadow> how to drive away all users execpt myself in shell ??
<Pici> noriyuki: You just wnat to play music? Or make music?
<Flannel> noriyuki: Try Mixxx
<omni_matter> what can be a possible reason for the network manager to display "wireless network" greyed out after installing the drivers ( autoinstall as prompted by a popup in ubuntu itself )
<Accidus> jcarter: What did you mean by 'reverting to saved instance'?
<jcarter> Accidus: Did you take a snapshot of Linux - a backup?
<noriyuki> Pici, play but can you tell me of both now that you mention it:P
<jcarter> when it was working?
<moon-shadow> how to drive away all users execpt myself in shell ??
<harshasv> i have upgraded to intrepid from hardy and can't find the darkroom theme, anyone got a clue about this?
<Flannel> UBunterisk: You can, but you need to have feisty up to date first
<Accidus> It's a new machine, I guess you can say it's never worked properly
<ali1234> Accidus: it sounds like a race condition/driver resume problem.
<hspaans> Accidus: why do you double the ram amount of swap?
<Accidus> hspaans: Yep
<mrwes> harshasv: it's not in System | Preferences | Appearance ?
<Accidus> I could triple it. Do you think it'll help?
<Pici> noriyuki: Check out this list: They're all in the repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<UBunterisk> owww Flannel so now its updating just feisty? i thought 7.10 :S it takes hours
<Accidus> ali1234: Well, how do I go about solving it/diagnosing it better?
<Lordveda> Why isn't gdm 2.24 included by default in ubuntu?
<harshasv> mrwes: no it doesn't show up in there
<ali1234> Accidus: if you didn't have enough swap i think hibernate would just flat out not work...
<Flannel> UBunterisk: you only have (or should only have) feisty sources in your sources.list, yeah
<x0r> why don't I have my name and text displayed as blue? also, could someone give me a link to page where I can see all the commands in hree
<jcarter> hspaans: it is recommended to have 2 to 2.5 times as much swap space as RAM in any computer.
<kitche> jcarter: no it's not only if you suspend
<mikejet> Anyone else have firefox/flash reliability problems on x86_64 ?
<zc00gii> is it possible to make a HFS+ partition within ubuntu?
<err__> Does linux still have problems with 3+ gigs of ram?
<ali1234> Accidus: check in /var/log/messages* after rebooting. look for kernel oops etc
<jcarter> hspaan: Minimum swap space should be 1.5 times RAM.
<UBunterisk> Flannel, i tried it before i add the 3 lines and 0 upgraded 0 installed nothing happenned all the URLS where not FOUND
<hspaans> jcarter: sorry, but I'm not going to allocate 512GB or more of swap on my servers
<Pici> jcarter: Thats really no longer true.
<kitche> err__: hasn't had an issue in a few years
<Flannel> UBunterisk: Right.  Because Feisty is EOL (no longer supported), and the mirrors were taken offline
<err__> Ok thanks.
<ali1234> mikejet: i used to... it was all caused by pulseaudio, but seems to have been fixed now... i had to remove flashplugin-helper or whatever it is called too...
<kitche> err__: the 3+ is a x86 architecture limit so it's not linux it's the x86 architecture
<hspaans> jcarter: those swap rules are for over 10 years obsolete, sorry
<fbc> fosco_, thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<jcarter> hspaan: You mean you have more than 200GB of RAM in your computer?
<hspaans> jcarter: or you must be using Windows NT
<Accidus> Okay. I'll try hibernating now.
<Accidus> Be back soon.
<hspaans> jcarter: I have machines with 256GB of ram, yes
<err__> ...
<err__> wat?
<jcarter> hspaan: I have a  background in Unix, and that's what we set up swap space for in our computers.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<UBunterisk> Flannel, the system i have now was in a live cd and i installed it somehow on hdd its VoiceBuntu ( UBunterisk )
<hspaans> jcarter: sorry, I mean I admin
<arj1> hspaans: 200 gig???
<hspaans> jcarter: you can just buy them on sun.com
<kitche> err__: if you have more then 3 gigs of ram you need to use PAE or use amd64(if you have a amd64 machine)
<arj1> arj1: what cpu type is that?
<harshasv> i have upgraded to intrepid from hardy and can't find the darkroom theme, anyone got a clue about this?
<Pici> Can we please take the offtopic conversations elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic ? Thanks.
<jcarter> hspaan: What kind of computer do you have that carries 256GB RAM?
<kitche> jcarter: he said a server
<zc00gii> is it possible to make a HFS+ partition within ubuntu?
<jcarter> kitche: Oh!
<kitche> zc00gii: don't think so only hfs I believe
<arj1> hspaans: what cpu type is taht?
<hspaans> jcarter: a T5440 for example, but it can be you desktop as well ;-)
<Wyldkrd87> what's the best way to dual boot ubuntu distros?
<hspaans> arj1: UltraSPARC T2+
<Zaqver> with pleasure
<zc00gii> kitche: it shows both in GParted, but won't lemme select it
<arj1> hspaans: nice :-)
<Pici> !offtopic | hspaans arj1
<ubottu> hspaans arj1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zaqver> doh nick reg
<Zaqver> can U hear me?
<Zaqver> LOL
<harshasv> i have upgraded to intrepid from hardy and can't find the darkroom theme, anyone got a clue about this?
<arj1> ok ok ...
<chowner> eeey
<Pici> chowner: Do you have a support question (and yes, we can see you when you arent identified)
<hspaans> Pici: offtopic? saying people to just 2.5 there ram for is offtopic by ten light years
<chowner> ok I need CD rom help. CDA does not play. DVD ... does play. no folder view in mp3, wav's , like KDE comes with that right
<chowner> Im Gnomed here
<Wyldkrd87> anyone have an answer for me...
<jcarter> hspaan: I apologize. I didn't know what kind of computer you had.
<Wyldkrd87> what's a good way to dual boot ubuntu distros?
<Glenshope> arj1, Nope didn't help
<UBunterisk> Flannel, the system i have now was in a live cd and i installed it somehow on hdd its VoiceBuntu ( UBunterisk )
<Gwildor_> Wyldkrd87, dual boot 2 ubuntu's?
<Wyldkrd87> yeah
<Glenshope> But I did notice I didn't get the problem when accessing my routers page
<Wyldkrd87> or other linux distros....
<harshasv> i have upgraded to intrepid from hardy and can't find the darkroom theme, anyone got a clue about this?
<Eeeyiya> big channel is big. I need help permanently editing something in the boot sequence of ubuntu eee. The root bit is set to hd(1,0) and I have to manually edit it to hd(0,0) every time I boot. How do I fixed?
<err__> I guess i have another offtopic here... I'm trying to ./configure a source tar ball for compilation and i keep getting "checking for KDE... configure: error:
<err__> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. " Yet i do have the kubuntu-desktop package installed... running intrepid on 2.6.27-8 kernel...
<Flannel> Eeeyiya: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wrye> trying to setup a headless xubuntu box with vnc access.... works ok when I have a monitor & mouse connected however failsafe kicks in with no monitor or mouse connected.... any ideas on how I can prevent this?
<moon-shadow> can any one help me please  how to drive away all users execpt myself in shell ??
<arj1> moon-shadow: can you explain what you want to do? i simply have NO idea what you mean ...
<BitWraith> what bootloader does wubi chainload after the microsoft one?
<moon-shadow> I have many users connect to ssh
<moon-shadow> I would like to close thier sessions ???
<harshasv> i have upgraded to intrepid from hardy and can't find the darkroom theme, anyone got a clue about this?
<err__> Ok. I've downloaded tork tar balls
<eseven73> moon-shadow: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop  but that would only be a temp solution
<err__> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tork/
<Glenshope> moon-shadow,  shut down your ssh server?
<arj1> moon-shadow:
<err__> I want to compile.
<unop_> BitWraith, don't think there is one - as the microsoft bootloader is sufficient at booting linux
<arj1> moon-shadow: kill the ssh processes for the users?
<unop_> moon-shadow,  man skill
<err__> But before i run make i have to run ./configure
<GreedyB> Anyone know why my blkid shows the wrong information?  I'm trying to modify my fstab but blkid is showing the wrong information
<nibbler> moon-shadow: use w to get their console, and use fuser -k /dev/pts/2 (for example) to kill the specific user
<BitWraith> unop_, do you know how lubi works?
<Glenshope> arj1, I'm back after resetting the router still having the same problem and confirmed it is a problem with the network or internet because firefox responded very quickly when accessing the pages for my router settings
<err__> And at that point when it's checking for all the dependencies it dies when looking for kde libraries.
<Pici> harshasv: It should be automatically installed. Do you not see it under System>Preferences>Appearance ?
<arj1> Glenshope: so welcome back. so you could enter a temporary faster nameserver in resolv.conf
<harshasv> Pici: no i dont see it
<fungo> what's the purpose of /opt and /usr/local?
<fungo> i don't get the difference..
<unop_> BitWraith, lubi - not really, i should assume it works similarly tho
<guestguestnew> help. my kubuntu has sound when it boots and when it shutsdown. but in between, i can't play music or anything. no sound at all
<BitWraith> I want to do something on my own that involves the same process, so I need to know how ubuntu does it, but it appears to be poorly documented. :-(
<Glenshope> arj1,  if I wanted to do that I would need to reset my modem, but I'm pretty sure that isn't the problem
<Glenshope> because there is more than just me connected to the internet
<Glenshope> and I'm the only one with --  Hold one, I'm the only one complaining let me double check
<arj1> Glenshope: whY that?
<Pici> harshasv: What if you go to customize a theme, is Darkroom listed under the controls tab?
<harshasv> Pici: i can't find it in /usr/share/themes too
<BitWraith> I need to boot a Linux system that has a big file containing the root filesystem
<joeb3_> fungo, just directories where you can install your own software.  When I compile something, I usually put it in /usr/local
<MatBoy> what should be a better idea ? make a MD with ext3 on it for /boot or put it also on LVM ?
<MatBoy> where the LVM is on a MD
<harshasv> Pici: it isn't there either
<fervanaz> #surabaya
<harshasv> under the controls tab
<Glenshope> arj1,  I just checked, my sister who is running an older version of Ubuntu doesn't have this problem
<Pici> harshasv: do you have the human-theme package installed?
<usser> fungo, opt is for any programs that dont necessarily follow unix filesystem layout, ie install binaries libs in the same directory and generally for third party programs
<noriyuki> Pici, hey what was the webpage for making and playing muxic you told me sorry I had a crash on my system
<harshasv> Pici: yes i do
<arj1> Glenshope: mmh, strange
<Tetracomm>  Does anyone know of any command line utilities which can be used to resize images?
<Pici> noriyuki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<Glenshope> I know, thats why I came here v_v
<usser> fungo, /usr/local is the place where all the programs user installs SHOULD go, given that ubuntu and linux in general largely ignores that
<scientes> i think the notifications are gross, the existing inotify is great when applications use it right
<Pici> Tetracomm: the tools that are part of the imagemagick package should be able to do that
<unop_> fungo, maybe this helps - http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.txt.gz
<[[thufir]]> if I cancel gparted and it causes SEVERE filesystem damage, is that fixable by reformating, or is that damage to the hard drive itself?
<Lasivian> what is /usr/share?
<arj1> Glenshope: sorry, i cannot help you any further. perhaps others are more familiar with that ;)
<usser> fungo, freebsd installs almost everything under /usr/local
<Glenshope> Perhaps
<Glenshope> well
<Glenshope> I have another problem
<Pici> harshasv: Then it should exist under /usr/share/themes/DarkRoom/
<Glenshope> But its a small problem
<IndyGunFreak> [[thufir]]: if its just filesystem damage, that should be easily remedied w/ a format.
<ryan__> question hopefully someone can answer when i mount a drive in ubuntu when i click into the folder there is a header that says "These Files Are On A Picture CD." is there a way to get rid of that?
<scientes> i mean libnotify
<[[thufir]]> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Glenshope> Whenever I boot up, the startup sequence stops with a "can't find root" error
<Glenshope> and it drops to shell
<Glenshope> but if i just type in exit
<Glenshope> it continues booting up
<Glenshope> as if nothing is wrong
<Lasivian> disk usage analyzer shows /usr/share is using alot of space for me, but the subdirs only are using 1/2 of that total, and there are no big files I see in /usr/share, am I missing something?
<unop_> Lasivian,  The /usr/share hierarchy is for all read-only architecture independent data files - http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.txt.gz
<asdffdsas> Hey all... changed resolution in X server to an undisplayable rate... how can I change resolution to say, 800x600 from the virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)... xrandr -s is telling me "cannot open display" when I try that
<harshasv> Pici: thanks, figured it out. the human-theme wasn't the latest installed version..upgraded it and now i can see the darkroom..thanks once again
<arj1> the correct partition is selected?
<usser> asdffdsas, try ctrl+alt+-
<Lasivian> unop_: ahh, ok, thanks. I'm limited to 8gb SSD so i'm trying to shave space here and there :)
<Glenshope> arj1,  what do you mean?
<unop_> asdffdsas,  DISPLAY=:0.0  xrandr -s ...
<usser> asdffdsas, ah nvm it doesnt work anymore
<err__> I try to compile something but i get this error message when i try to configure: checking for KDE... configure: error:
<err__> "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail."
<arj1> Glenshope: have a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rhavenw> hi, is there a tool i can use to scan and repair the MBR on a drive
<asdffdsas> unop : xrandr -s 800x600  is what I tried, was told "cannot open display"
<Glenshope> Ok
<Lasivian> rhavenw: grub mbr?
<asdffdsas> I'm testing ctrl+alt+- on this computer, and it doesn't work
<arj1> Glenshope: are you familiar with that?
<hmiguel> hi....i cant install sis graphic....someone can help me?
<hmiguel> *driver
<WubNet> irc.wubnet.org
<zoor> Hi I need your help please. My eyes are exploding any minute now. I cant seem to get ubuntu to understand that my monitor is capable of handling refresh rates above 0Hz :)
<Glenshope> I have it open
<Glenshope> and no
<rhavenw> Lasivian: grub can do it?
<asdffdsas> zoor : try "X -configure" at commandline
<unop_> asdffdsas, note, you have to set the display
<Lasivian> rhavenw: no, I mean what was the drive booting?
<arj1> Glenshope: pastebin?
<[[thufir]]> zoor: what happens at 0Hz?
<asdffdsas> unop : gimme an example, 800x600, for display 0 (only monitor)
<unop_> asdffdsas, otherwise you would expect the error message you get
<rhavenw> Lasivian: no its an external
<unop_> asdffdsas,  DISPLAY=:0.0  xrandr -s 800x600
<Glenshope> arj1,  pastebin?
<WubNet> irc.wubnet.org
<mib_p6mbgx> http://www.change.org/ideas/view/support_the_free_software_movement !
<ianm_> bluetooth used to work on on 8.04, and I'm still on 8.04, but it doesn't work any more.  ﻿it doesn't find an adapter at all.  any ideas what to look for?
<Lasivian> ok, you say "repair a mbr", not erase, so you want to repair what exactly?
<asdffdsas> unop : so "sudo display=:0.0 xrandr -s 800x600", correct?
<arj1> Glenshope: sorry ;) can you simple copy/paste the contents of menu.lst?
<unop_> asdffdsas, no, no need for sudo - and case matters
<Glenshope> Ok
<arj1> but to pastebin not direclty here!
<Glenshope> in a PM to you?
<WubNet> irc.wubnet.org
<eseven73> !op | WubNet spamming his irc network
<ubottu> WubNet spamming his irc network: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zoor> asdffdsas: I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-conf. I got that advide from the ubuntu forum. Is that the same?
<WubNet> irc.wubnet.org
<asdffdsas> zoor : no, it isn't the same... it calculates all your displayable modes and creates you a new xorg.conf file
<zoor> [[thufir]]: Well my monitor seems to be working. Only at a very low refresh rate. Thats the main problem
<zoor> asdffdsas: ok. I'll give it a try.
<asdffdsas> zoor : While the other command reconfigures the xserver-xorg package
<bobbob1016> I'm making an Ubuntu server with ZFS.  Does anyone know if zfs-fuse works well?  And if my drive with ubuntu dies, what happens to my data in my zfs-fuse on ubuntu, can a reinstalled ubuntu pick up the zfs pool?
<rhavenw> Lasivian: i happened to copy the mbr of another drive, forgeting that i was copying the partition table
<hmiguel> i install sis driver...but i receive this message...."(EE) Failed to load module "sis" (module requirement mismatch, 0)"....waht i doing wrong?
<kelvin911> is there a way to recover data from deleted parition?
<asdffdsas> that didn't work, unop... killed my session, brought me back to login screen, and didn't change anything
<zoor> asdffdsas: It didnt work. Am I allowed to paste the output in here?
<Lasivian> rhavenw: perhaps you should explain what the "problem" is, what is happening that is not supposed to happen, or what is not happening
<asdffdsas> zoor : terminal window : sudo X -configure
<MatBoy> I use softraid, which performs very well... but now I use LVM I have one big MD where I put all LVM's on. Shall I make a small MD with ext3 for /boot ?
<eseven73> !recover | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<asdffdsas> zoor : I just went thru your problem today... tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" first, didn't fix it... then "X -configure" worked, I now have *all* possible video modes/resolutions in my menus
<zoor> asdffdsas: I did... it didn't work. "fatal error" and so on
<asdffdsas> fatal error eh, lemme think, I got a few of those too...
<djabbour> how can I determine the IO Address & IRQ of my USB serial port (/dev/ttyUSB0)
<kelvin911> eseven73: recover data from lost ntfs parition
<zoor> asdffdsas: I could paste them to you if you want?
<kelvin911> not deleted files
<phytopius> l
<eseven73> kelvin911: you'd prolly have to ask in #windows
<kelvin911> but deleted parition
<asdffdsas> zoor : use pastebin --> paste.ubuntu.com
<zoor> asdffdsas: ok, hold on
<asdffdsas> How can I change my X resolution (it's at an undisplayable level now), via a virtual terminal (that I can see) ?
<enerya> djabbour - dmidecode   I believed will show it
<MatBoy> mhh, swap not on LVM ?
<zoor> asdffdsas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94647/
<Lasivian> kelvin911: did you delete the partition and replace it, or just format it?
<asdffdsas> I tried "DISPLAY=:0.0  xrandr -s 800x600" which just logged me out and didn't change a thing
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to create a CD label from a playlist  from an app like amarok or adacious???
<rhavenw> Lasivian: i copied the mbr, the sizes of the drives were different, 20 -> 30 gb, i used gparted to resize the drive, but its kinda funky, ubuntu recognizes it as a 30 gb drive, linux mint sees it as a 20 gb,
<asdffdsas> zoor : that was my fault... do it from a failsafe terminal (select sessions at login screen, failsafe terminal)
<rhavenw> Lasivian: so id like to redo the mbr
<Lasivian> kelvin911: You're probably out of luck, try Ontrack under Windows
<rhavenw> if i can
<asdffdsas> zoor : It reconfigures your X server (what displays your desktop/panels/etc. and can't be done while it's running (now)
<Lasivian> rhavenw: I wouldn't risk it, backup the data and blow away the drive completely.
<zoor> asdffdsas: ok. I'll give it a go. Thanks in advanced. I let you know if I succeeds :)
<asdffdsas> zoor : You'll likey need "sudo" for taht if I remember right
<zoor> asdffdsas: ok
<mezquitale> rhavenw, try updating the BIOS first
<asdffdsas> zoor : please do, cuz i just dealt with that *today*
<asdffdsas> How to change X's resolution (currently UNDISPLAYABLE) from a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) that IS displayable?
<asdffdsas> without redoing the entire xorg.conf that i worked hard on
<asdffdsas> xrandr isn't working, nor is ctrl+alt+f1
<enerya> asdffdsas - make a quick copy before you change anything else
<asdffdsas> energy : this is for my customer, i already ahve a backup copy on their machine
<MatBoy> mhh I'm wondering if I shall place swap on LVM or not
<asdffdsas> energa : they had problems handling the syntax with /etc/X11/xorg.conf and didn't amnage to type the CP command right even guided character by character
<asdffdsas> so I need an easier solution for them, i'm not there, they're in another city
<mezquitale> asdffdsas, if xrandr isnt working youre screwed big time I suggest you create a backup of your xorg and redo it again
<BitWraith> does anybody here use lubi?
<asdffdsas> xrandr says "cannot open display" from virtual terminal
<enerya> asdffdsas - you can ssh in to their box?
<asdffdsas> X is running on display 7, but at a resolution too hgih for the monitor
<asdffdsas> enerya : I disable that on all customer machines
<asdffdsas> so a hacker couldn't do it either..
<enerya> asdffdsas - now you learned, without a backdoor, you are makinng it harder for yourself too
<asdffdsas> i had them type at failsafe terminal "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.good /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and they couldn't handle it
<asdffdsas> no idea where they typoed, went thru it char by char with them
<enerya> asdffdsas - if i were them and paying you good money,  am sure im going to make you be present :P
<asdffdsas> ther should be an easier way than redoing the xorg.conf file, i just need to change an undisplayable resolution here
<hocem> how to know in any folder im i in terminal?
<rhavenw> Lasivian: aight, ill probably just leave it to format and copy the stuff over
<rhavenw> thanks
<BitWraith> does anybody happen to know how lubi specifies the start and end of a filesystem?
<asdffdsas> enerya : I charge about $50 for 8 to 20 hours of work, no, I don't charge good money
<noriyuki> Pici, hey what was the webpage for making and playing muxic you told me sorry I had a crash on my system
<MatBoy> ok, swap will be on LVM :)
<asdffdsas> enerya : that's backup, install, restore, make sure all video/wifi drivers are working, set up themes, wallpapers, 300 programs, etc.
<eseven73> hocem: ls -A should show you all your folders/files in terminal
<asdffdsas> enerya : I try to get people to jump ship every chance I get, at my financial expense
<enerya> asdffdsas - you're making it like the frekin overseas indians.. no wonder we dont get work no more
<sega01> http://www.elite-hackers.com/
<hocem> what is the command?
<asdffdsas> enerya : anyways, this seems it should have a simpler solution rather than redoing xorg.conf from backup... i just need to change resolution here
<eseven73> hocem: to see files/folders? ls -A
<asdffdsas> enerya : I'm the only guy in town that'll deal with or install ubuntu... geek squad will charge $400 just to remove one virus around here
<joeb3_> hocem, pwd
<asdffdsas> enerya : there's a difference between making a fair buck and flat out ripping people off
<spionlala> whats the default framebuffer that gets used in intrepid ? (where vga=794) works? :)
<curt> hi
<sfer21> !hello|curt
<ubottu> curt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<patb> hey anyone here know how to remove ubuntu-tweak
<zoor> asdffdsas: It didn't work. It complained about my X server and then it said that it couldnt found my monitor.
<pef> hola  a todos!!!!
<spionlala> patb sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-tweak
<mezquitale> on X-Chat, how do you see the list of users in the room?
<asdffdsas> mezquitale : it's on the right side of screen by default
<spionlala> mezquitale, ctrl * f7
<pef> consulta: cómo veo en terminal qué tipo de memoria ram tengo y cuánta memoria ram soporta mi placa?
<eseven73> !es | pef
<ubottu> pef: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hocem> i want to open desktop i type: cd /desctop ?
<spionlala> hocem cd ~/desktop
<pef> sorry,
<pef> bye
<asdffdsas> hocem : by default you start in your home folder, so "cd Desktop"
<Diiphantom> pef, oye
<bogsgringo> Hi all! New to IRC. How do I see a listing of the channels on a server?
<Wyldkrd87> "/list'
<spionlala> i mean cd ~/Desktop
<asdffdsas> hocem : otherwize, "cd ~/Desktop" - capitalization is important.
<Mic92> In which path Kaffeine save the channels.dvb?
<Diiphantom> pef, entra en #ubuntu-es
<mezquitale> spionlala, for some reason I am unable to see the list of users in the chat room, i clilck on "ctrl*f7" and xChat moves a bit but the list doesnt open
<spionlala> you probably just made the tab to small
<eseven73> mezquitale: you have to go to window menu in xchat
<spionlala> try to make it bigger via mouse, if nothing helps delete .xchat
<eseven73> i think its window menu anyways, one of those
<Wyldkrd87> bogsgringo: did it work?
<bogsgringo> what about searching  for channel names/
<bogsgringo> ?
<bogsgringo> yeah, thanks
<hocem> how can i find this symbol?
<hocem> after cd
<joeb3_> mezquitale, move your mouse to the right side of the window.  when it changes to double arrows, drag to the left.
<asdffdsas> Without redoing xorg.conf, how can I change an undisplayable resolution on X from the virtual terminal?  "cannot display resolution"
<Wyldkrd87> bogsgringo: what client u using?
<mezquitale> joeb3_, rofl now I see it, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mic92> Use KDE-programms not the path home?
<eseven73> On Xchat searching and listing channels is all done by "window" menu, at least im pretty sure i havent used xchat in awhile though, irssi for me :)
<Mic92> ok the problem ist solved
<bogsgringo> how do you search in irssi? using irssi here.
#ubuntu 2009-12-21
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<EastDallas> igie: try connecting via ip address instead of computer name.  '
<Gibson> dtork: i don't know man. i'd say try getting on another machine and burning a disk and booting from that
<igie> EastDallas: how do I do that?
<wimpog> I have ubuntu server and installed another HDD w/Windows on it. For some reason Ubuntu does not see it... what's the problem?
<ninjah> I've got imbeded youtbue videos on a blog. They flicker when I watch them on Ubunut. They don't in windows. Is there a fix for this?
<dtork> Gibson: so you're suggesting a fresh install?
<EastDallas> igie: Go to places and choose any folder
<Gibson> dtork: if it were me I would, but I started linux like, this afternoon.
<igie> EastDallas: then what?
<EastDallas> igie: then type smb://ipaddress
<Gibson> dtork: but those files can go funny on download sometimes. then hang up at a particular spot and never finish anything
<dtork> Gibson: oh, I see. Well if you have any ideas like editing the grub menu, I'm able to access my filesystem partition from a live cd now
<dtork> I just don't know what kind of editing that should be
<tony_> i reinstalled ubuntu with wubi again i have a dual boot set up can i increase ubuntu's space with gparted?
<blackest_knight1> tony_: yes
<EastDallas> igie: did that work?
<anigma> where would I find the previous version of ubuntu?
<anigma> any url?
<kazagistar> usb-creator isn't working... I booted from a different liveusb distro just fine, but my 9.10 server install does not... how do I get ubuntu working on my nettop?
<igie> EastDallas: where do I type smb://ipaddress ?
<blackest_knight1> tony_: you can even copy and paste partitions
<l3ns> good morning everyone :)
<iceroot> anigma: jaunty?
<anigma> iceroot: indeed.
<EastDallas> igie: you might have to click the pencil button in the toolbar to get the space to type it.
<iceroot> !jaunty | anigma
<ubottu> anigma: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<l3ns> how accurate sudo lshw -class processor determines the type of processor I have?
<EastDallas> igie: left had side, second row of toolbar
<blackest_knight1> kazagistar: what os are you starting from
<anigma> iceroot: thank you. I appreciate it.
<iceroot> l3ns: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> l3ns: better --> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tony_> can i increase ubuntu's size without crashing vista?
<erUSUL> l3ns: or the "x86info" program
<dtork> Gibson: yeah, you've got a point. But that wouldn't explain why I can't start up from the other boot options
<iceroot> tony_: yes but make a backup
<bishop> tony u can shrink the volume in windows to make room for ubuntu but i like making room using gedit.
<igie> EastDallas: How do i find out the ip address of the computers on my wireless network?
<erUSUL> !info x86info
<blackest_knight1> kazagistar: i use unetbootin for usb installs of netbook
<ubottu> x86info (source: x86info): Display diagnostic information about i386 compatible CPUs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.24-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 39 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Gibson> dtork: i'm not sure..
<EastDallas> igie: go to the other machine and type ifconfig in a terminal
<tony_> i should run defrag under vista then move partition in gparted?
<igie> EastDallas: is there a way to do it from this machine ?
<EastDallas> igie: well, I guess you should do it on both so you'll know both ip addresses.
<EastDallas> igie: do you know how to ssh?
<l3ns> iceroot, erUSUL the result is here: http://pastebin.com/m6ab1a13
<blackest_knight1> tony_:  seems like a plan
<igie> EastDallas: nope
<kazagistar> blackest_knight1: I have Ubuntu desktop already, but it is installed in an encrypted partition, and I want it to not be encrypted
<EastDallas> igie: You could log in to your router and look at the DHCP list.  Know how to do that?
<igie> EastDallas: not even sure what ssh is
<iceroot> l3ns: yes, pentium 4 one core
<erUSUL> l3ns: so; what do you want me to do with that info ?
<EastDallas> igie:  how many computers on your network?
<igie> EastDallas: ya, i can do that
<khelvan> Hello, what is the linux equivalent to Windows' chkdsk? I have an SSD losing data and I want to check it for errors, but the partition on it is NTFS (it is a Windows 64 install). However, my Ubuntu partition is fine, so I figured I could fix Windows from Ubuntu.
<l3ns> iceroot, erUSUL is it 64 bit?
<kazagistar> blackest_knight1: I will look into unetbootin
<igie> EastDallas: 5 machines, 2 running ubuntu
<iceroot> khelvan: fsck
<EastDallas> igie: go ahead and try looking at the router
<erUSUL> l3ns: yes
<tony_> sounds easy enough any other steps besides back up, defrag and then move partition?
<iceroot> erUSUL: l3ns i dont see infos for amd64
<khelvan> iceroot - Can you please assist me with how to run that properly? And doesn't it have problems with NTFS?
<iceroot> khelvan: dont know if it can handle ntfs, sorry
<erUSUL> iceroot: the "lm" cpuflag means 64 bit capable (long mode)
<l3ns> erUSUL, iceroot , i installed 32 bit ubuntu on this machine cus I thought this was a 32 bit processor >.<
<erUSUL> iceroot: l3ns line 18 flags in the list you have the lm flag == 64 bits
<iceroot> erUSUL: ah, good to know, thx
<Bulb> how do i change kde to normal ubuntu ?
<Crazy|One> right i have a query, i have ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and i thought everything was running perfet until i ran system monitor.  I get a box shaded in lines of color, screenshot can be seen at the link, any ideas what the problem could be?   http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2148/screenshotfp.png
<l3ns> erUSUL, iceroot , so I can install amd64 on this machine, yes?
<iceroot> l3ns: yes
<iceroot> l3ns: amd64 is also running on intel platforms
<erUSUL> iceroot: l3ns « grep --color " lm " /proc/cpuinfo »
<erUSUL> l3ns: yes you can
<erUSUL> l3ns: depends on how much ram you have. if you have less then 4 GiB may not be worth the trouble
<igie> EastDallas: I can do it with the ip address
<tony_> thanks everyone
<alankila> There are too many questions about "does amd64 work on intel". *sigh* someone should rename the architecture to x86-64, or at least the ISO image ought to be named that way.
<dn4> what is a good program to use to edit video
<dn4> for time lapse
<bishop> good luck tony
<igie> EastDallas, but I can't do it by clicking on Places > Network >
<EastDallas> igie: cool, we should be able to get it working with names just fine.
<igie> EastDallas: why is that ?
<erUSUL> alankila: give credit where credit is due. AMD designed the isa. it has the right to  name it imho ;)
<l3ns> erUSUL, iceroot , yeah I have only 2 gb at the moment, that's why I was planning to update it to 4gb, then i heard about 32bits are not capable of 4gb rams so I checked back if I really have a 32proc
<WatchMan> Watching videos fullscreen seem to be very laggy to me. Hardware drivers updated. Flash is installed as well... any tips?
<iceroot> alankila: yes but to late
<Gibson> dn4: you should try shooting at lower fps, what kind of camera are you using?
<EastDallas> igie:  We'll get it to work.
<alankila> erUSUL: yes, but it's still not user friendly.
<EastDallas> igie: gimme a sec
<iceroot> alankila: and amd dont like that idea i think .)
<igie> EastDallas: ok, thanks
<h4f> any one know of linux keyloger. I mean to run on my own machine. to keep track of all keys pressed ?
<l3ns> erUSUL, iceroot , but now thanks to you both I can freely update my ram to 4gb :)
<Crazy|One> right i have a query, i have ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and i thought everything was running perfet until i ran system monitor.  I get a box shaded in lines of color, screenshot can be seen at the link, any ideas what the problem could be?   http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2148/screenshotfp.png
<dn4> Gibson: DSC-T10 Super SteadyShot 7.2mega pixels Sony
<Geyeda> Hi there. Just a small question about the latest Ubuntu release. /tmp was mounted as tmpfs in some older releases, but it seems like its an ordinary folder nowadays. Is there a specific reason for that?
<l3ns> erUSUL, why does a 64bit proc needs a minimum of 4gb ram?
<bishop> crazy one believe that is common. do not know how to avoid it maybe someone does.
<plustax> whats the best torrent prog for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> l3ns: it does not need a minimum (i use it with 3 GiB).
<Crazy|One> bishop, when you say common, u mean its a bug?
<kinja-sheep> h4f: Google. It is very likely that any keyloggers softwares aren't part of the repo because it post a security risk to users. (FROWNING UPON ON YOU).
<bishop> yes
<alankila> l3ns: the argument was more about that 32-bit systems are limited to using about 3 GB of memory and need to do various tricks past that. So that is one of the best reasons to use 64-bit system.
<l3ns> erUSUL, hm. but do you know the reason why 32bit procs cam only handle <4gb ram?
<erUSUL> l3ns: but if you have the system already installed there is no point in reinstalling it just becouse you can. with 4 GiB or more you need 64 bits for the system to use all ram
<EastDallas> igie: open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Crazy|One> bishop, ok i will look around see if i can find out
<plustax> whats the best torrent prog for ubuntu?
<plustax> whats the best torrent prog for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> l3ns: long history short 2^32 == 4 GiB
<plustax> sorry for double post!
<kinja-sheep> !best | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bishop> u got it
<kinja-sheep> plustax: Transmission!
<plustax> lol
<igie> EastDallas: done
<plustax> okay, well someone make me a suggestion
<l3ns> erUSUL, hehe nice I got the picture well :) thanks also to iceroot and alankila :)
<majuk> plustax, They're free, pick one, try it.
<kinja-sheep> !torrent | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kinja-sheep> plustax: What are you looking for in your torrenting experience?
<EastDallas> igie: hit ctrl+f and search for the phrase 'wins support'  change it to yes
<erUSUL> l3ns: to be fair there is a way for a 32 bit processor to handle more then 4 GiB using pae
<erUSUL> l3ns: in karmic there is a generic pae kernel
<plustax> not sure
<plustax> something that works well
<plustax> and is fast I guess
<legend2440> l3ns: or you could keep the ubuntu 32  install and use the  linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic-pae  which can handle  more then 4GB RAM
<majuk> lol
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<igie> East Dallas: done
<plustax> oh okay it seems I have transmission already
<peepsalot> can someone help me fix grub after installing windows dual boot?  i tried booting a livecd and doing: sudo grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0), quit   now i can boot back into ubuntu, but my ubuntu root partition is read only
<plustax> haha
<plustax> nvm
<bishop> bbak
<erUSUL> l3ns: but pae is kind of a hack (and hits performance)
<kinja-sheep> plustax: As I said, Transmission does the job and is part of Ubuntu-Desktop so you should see it in Applications --> Internet.
<l3ns> legend2440, erUSUL why not go reinstall with a 64bit ubuntu?...i just downloaded it now...
<plustax> thank you sir
<legend2440> l3ns: as far as I know the only advantage to installing ubuntu 64 would be a slight increase in performance for cpu intensive operations. for example encoding videos would be a bit faster
<erUSUL> l3ns: do as you want.
<l3ns> erUSUL, are there any performance issues with 64bit ubuntu?
<alankila> l3ns: there is little practical benefit, and some loss of compatibility, as 32 bits is still the mainstream system.
<a> peepsalot: what grub version do you have ?
<erUSUL> l3ns: no that i know of
<alankila> l3ns: by all means give 64 bits a go, and if all goes well you don't notice anything being any different at all.
<peepsalot> a, not sure, whichever comes default with 9.04
<EastDallas> igie: got it?
<bishop> bak again
<a> peepsalot: that's 1.xx
<tbrock_> what file controls how X starts on boot
<igie> EastDallas: it should work now ?
<tbrock_> and how could i see what is happening if this fails
<alankila> l3ns: but chances are that the first thing you need to do is rip out the flash player in 64-bit ubuntu and replace that one with the alpha version at least.
<a> peepsalot: that'll be a bit more complicated
<a> actually the best would be a reinstall of ubuntu
<EastDallas> igie: save it, and you'll need to restart samba
<l3ns> alankila, erUSUL legend2440 , I have a new hd, can I just install the 64bit ubuntu there, keeping my 32 bit intact on the old hd?
<EastDallas> igie: in a terminal type /etc/init.d/samba restart
<a> peepsalot: because rewriting grub config etc. from scretch is really hard
<erUSUL> l3ns: yes. then you can just transfer the home folder and the conf files to the 64 bit install
<sprung> after FIVE distribution upgrades, simply reinstalling Ubuntu solved a load of problems for me.
<EastDallas> igie:  we may have to do something else, but lets see if it works now
<LlamaZorz> I assume the ubuntu livecd uses tmpfs, but the wikipedia page for tmpfs says that it can use a backing store swap space,  How can it use swap space if the drives are not mounted?
<sprung> I was one of those people who tried out Automatix back in the days of Feisty and broke stuff
<alankila> LlamaZorz: it uses it if it's available.
<l3ns> erUSUL, what are conf files and where can I see them?
<igie> EastDallas:  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<erUSUL> sprung: shame on you then ;)
<WatchMan> Watching videos fullscreen seem to be very laggy to me. Hardware drivers updated. Flash is installed as well... any tips?
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<LlamaZorz> alankila: So the drive needs to be mounted
<iceroot> WatchMan: jaunty with intel?
<goopish> Feisty... yarrrrggg
<sprung> erUSUL, shame on THEM for not warning anybody.
<EastDallas> igie: try /etc/init.d/samba start
<a> peepsalot: are you still there ?
<igie> EastDallas: Its taking a long time to open "Igie" ... now it says unable to mount location.
<erUSUL> sprung: we (the ircers) warn everybody systematically ;)
<igie> but at least I can see it now.
<lsdluna> can someone help? I use "lame audio.wav audio.mp3" and I get "Warning: Unsupported audio format"?
<WatchMan> iceroot: intel yes. 9.01 karmic
<alankila> LlamaZorz: yes, the swap needs to be enabled before tmpfs will use it. Even then it will only do the normal paging sort of activity with it, it doesn't by default write to swap. It's just a way to extend tmpfs size if physical memory is constrained.
<EastDallas> igie: were you able to get samba started?
<iceroot> WatchMan: hm, the problem i was thinking about has been solved with karmic
<peepsalot> a, yes
<igie> EastDallas: it failed again
<igie> * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<erUSUL> lsdluna: you are sure is a wav file ? try --> lame -r audio.wav audio.mp3
<WatchMan> iceroot, where can I look to find out what version I am using?
<iceroot> WatchMan: lsb_release -a
<LlamaZorz> alankila: So if no swap partition is mounted then, it will never automount a partition labled swap
<alankila> LlamaZorz: indeed not.
<peepsalot> a, i guess i'll just do a fresh install of 9.10
<lsdluna> erUSUL: its worked thanks a lot
<a> Peepsalot, that would be the best
<erUSUL> lsdluna: no problem (the file is not a wav but raw cda)
<igie> * Stopping Samba daemons                                                       start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 2856: Operation not permitted
<igie> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 2860: Operation not permitted
<igie>                                                                          [ OK ]
<igie>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<FloodBot4> igie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lsdluna> one more thing, can anyone guide me to how I can type in Chinese with the ChangJie method?
<EastDallas> igie: give me a second
<igie> sorry about the flooding
<anto9us> igie, you need sudo
<igie> anto9us: thanks... it worked
<EastDallas> thanks  anto9us...duh
<igie> EastDallas: I got it restarted
<igie> haha.. ya, my bad
<EastDallas> now try connecting to the remote machine
<EastDallas> igie: are you able to connect by name now?
<Hydrosis> Sorry to ask about Conky here, but no one is answering in the #conky channel.  I need to know if it's possible to add clickable links to conky.  I have a few RSS feeds imported, and I would like to be able to click on them and have my browser open the link.  Cany ANY text be linked to a url in conky?
<igie> EastDallas: I can't even see the workgroup now :(
<igie> EastDallas: nor can I connect by IP, I was able to 2 seconds ago... :(
<Typh> Can anyone lend me a hand with troubleshooting wireless? It dies on suspend and I can't get it back. Karmic NBR, EEE 1008ha
<igie> EastDallas: Maybe I need to restart?
<EastDallas> igie: give it a second and try connecting by ip again.  samba sometimes takes a little time to restart
<bishop> leaving
<lsdluna> erUSUL: the new mp3 file is just white noise (all fuzzy) ?
<EastDallas> igie:  Theres another line we might need to check for in your smb.conf
<erUSUL> lsdluna: dunno maybe -r was not the correct switch ...
<dragon> how can I make a program start at system startup under my uid?
<EastDallas> igie: any luck connecting by ip or name now?
<igie> EastDallas: Ok I can see the network place, but to open "Igie" its taking a long time
<erUSUL> lsdluna: what does « file file.wav » says ?
<timboy_> is there a command line to switch to different dns server? I'm trying to help someone change theirs and they can't figure out how to do it in gui...
<EastDallas> igie: is it opening?
<igie> EastDallas: it says: "Opening "Igie" You can stop this operation by clicking cancel.
<lsdluna> erUSUL: Microsoft ASF
<igie> East Dallas: it hasn't as yet.
<LlamaZorz> Where can I find out what the different highlights in gnome-terminal mean?
<EastDallas> igie:  open your smb. conf (sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf) again and look for this line.  name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast.  Change it to name resolve order = wins lmhosts host bcast.  Put wins in front.
<igie> EastDallas: unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server.
<EastDallas> igie: ok...make the change to your smb.conf...  You'll need to make the same changes to the other machine.
<aikul> hola
<erUSUL> timboy_: it wont survive a reboot but works for a quick test --> echo -e "nameserver dns1_ip\nnameserver dns2_ip" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> timboy_: note the \n
<igie> EastDallas: I did it here, I'm going to do it there now.
<jblack> Does the Karmic livecd install understand how to do lvm2?
<EastDallas> igie: make sure you change wins support to yes
<erUSUL> timboy_: for example google dns --> echo -e "nameserver 4.4.4.4\nnameserver8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> timboy_: for example google dns --> echo -e "nameserver 4.4.4.4\nnameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> sorry for the typo
<timboy_> erUSUL, will that remove the nameserver that is in there first?
<erUSUL> timboy_: will overwritte them yes
<Mefached> Where are the configuration files put after an apt-get? I'm tired of the standard configuration of things like shells and other utilities, and I'd like to write my .zshrc and the like from total scratch.
<igie> EastDallas: I changed it on both..
<igie> EastDallas: still taking forever to open.
<erUSUL> Mefached: zshrc is in your home and you can do whatever you want with it
<EastDallas> igie: you'll need to restart samba on both machines: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<erUSUL> timboy_: if you want to append use "tee --append"
<Nomadluap> how do I change the values listed in "xinput list"?
<Mefached> erUSUL: Yes, but a lot of things come with obvious configuration already done, like mrxvt. I want my applications to install completely cleanly of any Ubuntu configuration.
<legend2440> lsdluna: try renaming the file from  song.wav to song.asf then try          lame song.asf song.mp3    you may also have to install    ubuntu-restricted-extras  so you have the right codecs for  asf files.  not sure  but you may have to
<pilif12p> Whats the apt-get to get mySQL?
<wgrant> lla/win 11
<erUSUL> pilif12p: sudo aptitude intall mysql-server ??
<erUSUL> !software | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nomasteryoda> pilif12p, if you type "apt-cache search mysql" you'll get all programs with anything to do with mysql
<lsdluna> legend2440: just tried rename, will check if i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, get back to you in just a sec
<ninggeng2> help please: i installed ubuntu without a network connection, now i have a connection, how do i configure it?
<pilif12p>   mysql-server-5.0: Depends: mysql-client-5.0 (>= 5.1.30really5.0.83-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<pilif12p> E: Broken packages
<Typh> I feel dumb for asking this, but I can never figure it out: what's the diff between i386 and amd64 and how do I know which to get?
<pilif12p> Typh: amd64 is 64 bit
<Mefached> Typh: If you're 32-bit, the first. amd64 is 64-bit.
<ardchoil1e> Typh: i386 is 32 bit, amd64 is 64 bit
<timboy_> erUSUL, wthx
<a> Typh: i386 is for intel cpu, amd64 for amd
<hanghai> chan qua
<lsdluna> legend2440: Version 36 is already installed. And I get a "Warning: Unsupported audio format"
<Typh> and that's the only difference? what odd names.
<timboy_> Typh, do you know what processor you have?
<timboy_> Typh, how much memory do you have?
<igie> EastDallas: Unable to mount location... grrr...
<Typh> I know the difference between 32 and 64, I just never understood those identifiers on their own.
<timboy_> Typh, 32bit will work on all processors 64 will only work on 64 capable processor
<timboy_> 32 will only recognize 3GB of ram and 64 will go over 3GB ram
<timboy_> Typh, ^^^
<timboy_> erUSUL, thx
<ubuntu_> hi, earlier today I installed xubuntu on an usb stick after a shutdown a few minutes ago, the stick wont boot anymore and I get: Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) what happened here?
<ardchoil1e> timboy_: I thought 32 will rec up to 4gb ram
<EastDallas> igie: hmmmm
<timboy_> ardchoil1e, no
<EastDallas> igie: can you connect via ip?
<DaZ> it's approx ~3,5 gb
<ardchoil1e> timboy_: Thanks for that info
<khelvan> Hi, is there any linux equivalent to chkdsk that can handle NTFS without causing data loss?
<ninggeng2> sorry i have to ask this again, how do i get ubuntu to recognize a new network connection
<DaZ> and using pae you can get much more.
<legend2440> lsdluna: not sure then. i've never tried working with asf  files myself
<timboy_> ardchoil1e, it is possible to compile kernel to allow for 3+ but not as easy as 64 install
<ardchoil1e> timboy_: Ah, good to know
<wgrant> DaZ: But PAE doesn't normally help if you have 4GiB of RAM -- you should still lose the same amount of RAM between 3GiB and 4GiB.
<Alice1> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<lsdluna> legend2440: yeah I followed the pdf you mentioned earlier for ripping mms audio... only just realised its .asf not .wav... i wonder if I've done something wrong on the ripping procedure
<igie> EastDallas: nope, unable to mount
<legend2440> lsdluna: maybe i used to download mms streams as wave files and then convert to mp3 so i could use them on my mp3 player. but its been a while since i've don any of that
<`mOOse`> ubuntu - turn your machine completely off and then cold reboot - see if it works then
<EastDallas> igie:  open your smb.conf again, and change it from wins support = yes to wins support = true
<lsdluna> legend2440: it is safe to assume that with lame installed, and the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed I have the necessary tools and codecs right? Which means I'm just doing something wrong or missing at my end?
<legend2440> lsdluna: well according to this you should have the codecs you need in ubuntu-restricted-extras   http://www.ehow.com/how_5234211_convert-asf-mp-linux.html
<SilverFox> I'm interested in building a mail server.  I'm moderately familiar with qmail, but it sounds like exim is the MTA of choice for ubuntu?  I need to be able to support SMTP Auth and SSL, and plan to set up webmail as well.  I only use ubuntu server, so should I stick with qmail, or take a try with Exim?  (This needs to be a toaster as well, multiple domains)
<igie> EastDallas: Could not display "smb://192.168.1.100" Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<lstarnes> SilverFox: I thought it was postfix, not exim
<legend2440> lsdluna: the wave file sounds good?
<wgrant> SilverFox: The Dovecot/Postfix combination is favoured by the Ubuntu Server Guide, which contains full instructions on creating such a mail system.
<lsdluna> legend2440: yes I've been on that site too. The wav file sounds perfect.
<SilverFox> wgrant: ok.  I'll take a look at that.
<steven_Laptop> Hello all were has grub been moved to? (9.10 64bit?
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: grub2 is available for all versions of 9.1-
<lstarnes> *9.10
<EastDallas> igie, did you change the yes to true on both machines and restart samba?
<steven_Laptop> :)
<EastDallas> igie: restart samba on both machines?
<steven_Laptop> lstarnes, how about xorg?
<wgrant> SilverFox: On Ubuntu 9.04 and later, installing the 'dovecot-postfix' will get you a working mail system, which you could easily configure to your needs.
<ninggeng> how do i configure network connection after ubuntu is installed?
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: of course!
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: why wouldn't xorg be ported to 64-bit?
<timboy_> is there a linux command that is similar to ipconfig -a? ipconfig -a gives you dns etc
<steven_Laptop> lstarnes, how do I get it or were can I find Xorg
<daftykins> ifconfig -a
<steven_Laptop> sorry
<daftykins> timboy_: DNS is application layer, hence exists in /etc/resolv.conf
<canard> hello, sorry if this question is answered elsewhere but I had difficulty finding it. Is there a good chance I'll be able to get Ubuntu Netbook Remix working on a ``Free Software only'' install? (Acer 150L)
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: it is installed by default in the desktop versions of ubuntu
<daftykins> "cat /etc/resolv.conf" is a good way of checking both static and dynamic DNS server IPs
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: if it isn't installed for you, install the xserver-xorg package usign apt-get
<legend2440> lsdluna: well you could try installing Audacity  and open the wave file with that and then choose Save As and choose mp3 format
<daftykins> ninggeng: have you booted the installation and need to set a static IP?
<lsdluna> legend2440: might work, i actually need Audacity to chop the mp3 up into manage-able parts too
<legend2440> lsdluna: yes Audacity will do that too
<steven_Laptop> Xorg.conf = /etc/X11/xorg correct? not there
<daftykins> /etc/X11/ - there's no longer one these days really.
<wgrant> steven_Laptop: /etc/X11/xorg.conf has been unnecessary for a year or two now.
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: there can be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf though, but usually Xorg automatically configures itself using HAL and DBus
<igie> EastDallas: I made the changes, I can only connect via IP, not via name.. no success by name
<EastDallas> igie: are you able to browse folders when you connect via ip?
<steven_Laptop> I need a howto on getting xorg please
<daftykins> what OS steven_Laptop ?
<daftykins> or which ubuntu ver specifically?
<wgrant> steven_Laptop: You have X.org if you have a desktop installation of Ubuntu.
<dath> how can i stop the screen from turning black when watching a movie
<steven_Laptop> 9.10 64bit
<wgrant> steven_Laptop: What are you trying to do?
<daftykins> there's a meta package called "ubuntu-desktop" you can "sudo apt-get install" if you want the whole desktop.
<newser> hello, I have a eeepc with multitouchpad and I just upgraded my system to 9.10, but now the touchpad does not have the same functionality as before. Anyone knows how can I restore the multitouch functionality?
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: which edition did you install?
<daftykins> dath: disable or change the timeout for the screensaver
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: the server edition, the desktop edition, or the alternate cd?  Or was it something else?
<steven_Laptop> I need to back it up... nvidia has crashed every time I try to install it..
<igie> EastDallas: yup, i can browse
<ninggeng> daftykins: the installation is booted, and i don't mind being on a dynamic ip, apt-get update is showing cannot resolve xx errors
<kain_> hi, how can i change permissions on my whole ntfs drive?
<steven_Laptop> lstarnes, desktop
<ninggeng> daftykins: so i'm assuming connection error
<EastDallas> igie: ok, lets do this.  in a terminal type sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<daftykins> ninggeng: ah, is it connected to a router sharing an internet connection?
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: then xorg should be installed on it
<Hilikus> hey guys
<wgrant> steven_Laptop: You mean you need to back up your X.org configuration?
<gnomemage7> list
<lstarnes> steven_Laptop: how much ram do you have and what card are you using?
<ninggeng> daftyins: yes a switch to a switch then to a router
<igie> EastDallas: I did it, what am I looking for ?
<daftykins> ninggeng: ok, if you do "ifconfig" do you have correct IP information entered? have you also checked the DNS server IPs in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Hilikus> i installed X in my ubuntu server and installed the binary nvidia driver to use SVIDEO but my xorg.conf is almost empty, it only has 2 blocks of settings. how can i regenerate it?
<anto9us> igie, try <host>.local
<canard>  hello, sorry if this question is answered elsewhere but I had
<daftykins> ninggeng: also does it fail if you try to ping google.com ?
<canard> 	 difficulty finding it. Is there a good chance I'll be able to get
<canard> 	 Ubuntu Netbook Remix working on a ``Free Software only'' install?
<canard> 	 (Acer 150L)
<steven_Laptop> lstarnes, 4g of ram and a 9300M GS card
<FloodBot2> canard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EastDallas> igie add a line that says 192.168.2.100        Igie
<ninggeng> daftykins: ping: unknown host google.com
<igie> auto9us: I don't know how to try that. What do i type and where?
<daftykins> ninggeng: yeah ok sounds like you don't have any DNS servers entered, is there anything in the file /etc/resolv.conf ?
<EastDallas> igie: on the other machine, add the appropriate line for the machine you are on now (i.e. ipaddress    Name)
<steven_Laptop> lstarnes, I was going to conf. my own install with nvidia
<manimecker> hey
<manimecker> hello
<anto9us> igie, just add .local to the hostname
<manimecker> how to register
<manimecker> how to register
<LP> hi, anyone knows how to disable IPv6 DNS queries in a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 desktop i386 ?
<ardchoil1e> !register | manimecker
<ubottu> manimecker: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ninggeng> daftykins: empty
<manimecker> thanks
<manimecker> !register
<manimecker> !register | HABBO89
<ubottu> HABBO89: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<igie> ok, thanks.. Let me try
<manimecker> !register | manimecker
<ubottu> manimecker, please see my private message
<daftykins> ninggeng: ok what is your router's IP range? (e.g. 192.168.x.x ?)
<ninggeng> daftykins: yes, 192.168.0.100-254
<EastDallas> igie: btw...these ARE case sensitive, so I would suggest you use all lower case
<daftykins> ninggeng: on a terminal type: echo nameserver 192.168.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf (where 0.1 you change to be your router's IP)
<daftykins> then try pinging google again
<daftykins> this tells it to ask your router for DNS queries
<igie> EastDallas: ok
<manimecker_> !channel
<EastDallas> igie: see if you can open by name
<kain_> i've mounted my ntfs partition with umask 007, why is it the the permission "write" isn't there?
<ninggeng> daftykins: did echo ns for 0.1 and 0.3 (router ip) but ping still nothing
<igie> EastDallas: Success :o)
<igie> EastDallas: now the proof of success will be if it works after i restart both machines...
<ninggeng> daftykins: actually
<igie> EastDallas: brb with results :o) thanks :o)
<EastDallas> igie: you'll probably want to give both of these computers static IPs
<berrybarry> anyone have experince with ffserver?
<EastDallas> igie..don't leave yet
<canard> Hello, sorry. Does anyone have any idea about the success rate of free siftware only installs using ubuntu netbook remix
<ninggeng> daftykins: writing it with echo gave me a -bash ** permission denied
<ninggeng> daftykins: trying su
<daftykins> ninggeng: ok it might be different, use a text editor and edit /etc/resolv.conf and try using the OpenDNS IPs, so you'd have the following content in /etc/resolv.conf ... http://pastebin.com/d2374783f
<igie> EastDallas: ok
<daftykins> ah yeah sorry you probably do need permissions ninggeng
<igie> EastDallas: how can I give them static addresses?
<berrybarry> igie need help?
<emanux> hello, just install ekiga, how can use it as replacement to hardware IP phone. im currently connected to our office now
<berrybarry> igie no-ip man
<EastDallas> Igie: judging by the fact that one machines IP is 192.168.1.100, you can probably just choose anything from 192.168.1.2-99
<emanux> what configuration to make it work?
<emanux> thanks.
<Pedrolito> hi, all of a sudden, after a reboot, karmic fails to load the X server as usual. I get in some log the error "(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)"
<EastDallas> igie: you'll need to change that hosts file to match the new ips
<daftykins> Pedrolito: at terminal try typing "sudo modprobe i810"
<berrybarry> igie no-ip.com sign up and download ubuntu from manager
<newser> hello, how can I enable the multitouchpad feature? I have an eeepc 904ha
<EastDallas> igie: system>Preferences>network connections
<EastDallas> igie: click on the appropriate connection and choose 'Edit'
<ninggeng> daftykins: ok the line "nameserver 192.168.0.3" is in /etc/resolv.conf but can't ping google still
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> ninggeng: ok can you type out the output of "route -n" ?
<colemickens> I have Mac OS X and Windows on my laptop. I removed GRUB, I thought, but it is still showing up when I try to use my Boot Camp parition in Parallels
<manimecker_> hello
<EastDallas> Igie: if it's a wired connection go to the IPv4 tab choose 'Manual' from the drop down.
<colemickens> How/what can I do to ensure that GRUB is gone completely?
<daftykins> colemickens: which windows?
<newser> hello, anyone knows how can I enable the multitouchpad feature on ubuntu 9.10? I have an eeepc 904ha
<colemickens> I already ran Window's fixboot, fixmbr. daftykins, Windows 7.
<ninggeng> daftykins: destination: 192.168.122.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.255.0 flags: U metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface virbr0
<lsdluna> legend2440: solved the issue ^.^
<legend2440> lsdluna: Audacity worked?
<daftykins> colemickens: are you sure they're the appropriate ones for win7?
<lsdluna> legend2440: had to convert asf to wav via mplayer, then use lame to convert wav to mp3. Audacity didn't work. But i'm sure it will now
<daftykins> ninggeng: ah so your network is actually 192.168.122.x ? or at least ubuntu thinks so
<daftykins> ninggeng: are you 100% sure it's 192.168.0.x ?
<legend2440> lsdluna: ok very good  persistence paid off
<ninggeng> daftykins: hmm
<lsdluna> legend2440: yes thanks for the initial help ^.^
<colemickens> daftykins the tools? I actually ran bootrec /fixboot and bootrec /fixmbr, which are appropriate (and only available in) the Windows 7 Recovery Console
<legend2440> lsdluna: your welcome
<ninggeng> daftykins: yes, it shouldnt be 122 tho
<daftykins> ah right, that's the equivalent of what i would've done then colemickens - i'm surprised it's still there
<EastDallas> Igie: (you could make one 50 and the other 51) the address is going to be 192.168.2.50, netmask is 255.255.255.0 and gateway is your router's IP address.  For DNS you should be able to get the addresses from your router.  Just enter them both separated by a comma.  Sometimes you can just enter your router's IP for the DNS.  Depends on the router
<daftykins> ninggeng: what's the IP on the comp you're on now then?
<colemickens> daftykins, Windows 7 boots fine (and without GRUB) when I restart my computer. When I try to load parallels and have it boot from the bootcamp partition, it acts like its going to boot GRUB, which I don't understand.
<newser> !multitouchpad
<colemickens> daftykins, I'm shocked to be honest. I think I'm going to remake the VM, but I can't imagine that its just pulling that out of no where
<kemuffkamelen> In ubuntu, what is the standard procedure to get a mouse to work in CLI?
<ninggeng> daftykins: one i'm on is 192.168.0.27 sitting on the same switch
<daftykins> ah ok
<aman> Hi
<EastDallas> Igie:  The IP address should be 192.168.1.50, not a TWO.
<daftykins> ninggeng: try "sudo route del net 192.168.122.0 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<aman> Sorry I'm in rush and in deep need for help
<daftykins> ninggeng: did that complete ok? should delete that first entry route -n gives
<EastDallas> Igie: I hope that's not too confusing
<LP> anyone knows how to disable IPv6 DNS queries in a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 desktop i386 ? (something like "no-ipv6" in /etc/resolv.conf ?!!)
<a> aman: what's the prob ?
<seizui> Guh... this is a bit aggrivating.
<ninggeng> daftykins: net: unknows host
<ninggeng> daftykins: unknown*
<aman> I just want to enable the mic
<daftykins> er try typing it as -net
<seizui> I read through the problem. Unfortunately, still haven't figured out how to fix grub2 from freezing on me.
<aman> I want to listen to my voice while using the mic
<a> aman: what is you sys ?
<seizui> Err.. through the grub2 webpage.
<aman> ubuntu 9.10
<ninggeng> daftykins: complete no feedback
<narselon> I need help with applying gtk themes. When I try to enable them only the color scheme seems to apply except in root applications, which are fully themed. I know why the opposite would happen but I have no clue why only root applications work.
<nickzxcv> so, I have been able to boot the ubuntu installer in xen 3.4.1, but it doesn't include the xen-netfront module so there is no network interface
<aman> the mic works fine and I can use the sound recorder fine
<nickzxcv> using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<daftykins> ninggeng: cool, now do "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.x netmask 255.255.255.0" where "x" is an IP you're not already using on the network
<Pedrolito> sorry, to whomever who answered me, the low resolution xsever that is currently running on my computer crashed
<aman> a: I just need to get the mic to work "live"
<Freemind9> I'm installing Return to Castle Wolfenstein for Linux following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfenstein and am at the point of executing the file ./wolf-linux-1.41b.x86.run, but get the following message: '/bin/sh: Can't open ./wolf-linux-1.41b.x86.run' and I'm wondering if I've done something wrong, have a corrupted file, or what...
<daftykins> ninggeng: then do "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.x" where x is the IP of your gateway to the Internet, so the router IP
<seizui> I can only get -around- the log in problem, but trying to get into Ubuntu is still longer than it should be.
<Pedrolito> I did sudo modprobe i810, and it seems to work
<nickzxcv> is there an ubuntu installer that works with xen or should I just use debootstrap?
<daftykins> Pedrolito: cool :)
<Pedrolito> daftykins, but, I thought the driver for my chipset was supposed to be the intel one
<daftykins> i810 means intel 810 chipset
<Pedrolito> oh ok
<Pedrolito> what should I do now to reboot using the normal driver?
<daftykins> it should be permanently set now
<dtork> anyone know how I can get my sources.list file back after seeing this: Unable to read /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Pedrolito> so if I reboot it should work fine?
<daftykins> Pedrolito: you can start X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Pedrolito> ok let me try this
<daftykins> or reboot yeah :)
<ninggeng> daftykins: SIOCADDRT: No such process
<seizui> Guh, so is there a way to fix the GRUB2 freeze-up? I mean, all what I've seen is stuff being installed from Windows, but there isn't anything that really gives me any indication of 'a -fresh- copy of Ubuntu 9.10'.
<daftykins> ninggeng: ah your interface might not be called "eth0", try "ifconfig -a" for a full name
<ninggeng> daftykins: eth0 , lo & virbr0
<daftykins> was it the eth0 one that failed? try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" first and then the above again if so
<evon> hello. i would like to access a network drive from ubuntu but I can't
<seizui> Guh.
<evon> the drive i am trying to access is an ubuntu machine
<legend2440> dtork: in terminal try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<evon> i set the permissions and shared the drive through nautilus but my other computer can't see it
<evon> can anyone help?
<ninggeng> daftykins: oh that made eth0 UP, but still SIOCADDRT no such process
<daftykins> ninggeng: what exactly are you typing when it fails?
<tbrock_> hey guys, i was wondering if you might be able to help me with a xbmc-live question, it's based on ubuntu
<asdf25> join #haskell
<daftykins> tbrock_: yeah i just tested the latest RC recently, it's looking good
<asdf25> oops
<a> !xbmc
<tbrock_> daftykins: yeah same
<centHOGG> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in karmic
<ninggeng> daftykins: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.3
<tbrock_> although now when it boots it drops to console
<seizui> Ugh....
<tbrock_> i boot off the usb stick, works grea
<tbrock_> great*
<evon> hello. i would like to access a network drive from ubuntu but I can't
<a> tbrock_: what is you prob ?
<daftykins> ah, might be -add ninggeng , sorry i can't boot a Linux machine to 100% proof my commands :D
<Pedrolito> daftykins, that did not work. The screen flickered a few times, and then I went back to the same situation
<tbrock_> however, i installed it, ran apt-get update/upgrade and installed nvidia drivers, now xbmc only starts when i type startx
<evon> the drive i am trying to access is an ubuntu machine
<tbrock_> it use to start automatically
<evon> i set the permissions and shared the drive through nautilus but my other computer can't see it
<evon> can anyone help?
<tbrock_> now it just has a black screen or console
<daftykins> Pedrolito: ok maybe there's a more suitable driver for your graphics, whatever it is
<tbrock_> any ideas?
<ninggeng> daftykins: ahaha sorry i'm not experienced enough to know the difference
<daftykins> tbrock_: yeah, i installed on one PC then ran it on another
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for reading Windows Vista event logs?
<daftykins> tbrock_: because my intended test machine refused to boot my CD-R ;/ did you do the same?
<sandman> Doesn't Ubuntu have a 64-bit download?
<lsdluna> is there a quick way i can alter the ID3tags of an mp3 via terminal i.e the title, artist, album?
<Pedrolito> daftykins, what I don't understand is that my system has been working fine for a couple months, and then , all of a sudden, I rebooted today and I got this
<tbrock_> no booting works
<tbrock_> everything is fine
<gimpy5301> Anyone know why a machine would prompt for a password for SSH when it should use a key, but only when it tries to SSH to itself?  SSH to other machines works fine and authorized_keys is correct.  It just prompts for a password when SSHing to itself.
<tbrock_> except for the fact that xbmc won't start on boot
<tbrock_> i can't figure out why
<a> tbrock_: you xorg server is broken
<tbrock_> i would think so
<df00zzzz> Hey, I'm running ubuntu server.  Is it possible to get the system->administration->Language Support app
<daftykins> a: no that's inapplicable to XBMC on it
<tbrock_> but it works when i login and type start x
<df00zzzz> What package do I have to install for that
<daftykins> tbrock_: give me one second
<tbrock_> ok
<ninggeng> daftykins: sudo route -add default gw xxxxx gives "invalid option -- 'a' , 'd', 'd'
<tbrock_> is it possible that the x server that gets started on boot is different than the one that starts when i type startx
<dsnyders> Pedrolito, It's possible for an automatic update to foul up things.
<tbrock_> ?
<a> tbrock_: recover a xorg conf backup ?
<daftykins> ah ok ninggeng sorry i must be remembering wrong
<legend2440> lsdluna: not sure about cli   but easytag is good  its in synaptic
<exodus_ms> LjL thank you for your help
<gimpy5301> ninggeng: get rid of the dash before the add
<lsdluna> legend2440: thanks will get that right away
<daftykins> a: please, none of your suggestions are appropriate for XBMC live
<tbrock_> a: dod that
<Pedrolito> daftykins,  the only possibly sensitive package that was updated since the previous working reboot is upstart
<Pedrolito> daftykins, is there a way to downgrade it?
<daftykins> Pedrolito: sorry i've no idea then, your issue is beyond me
<gregb> Having usb device (specialized) permissions issue on 9.10 x86 32bit. Can interact with via sudo, but not as regular user.
<tbrock_> how can i see what is trying to start x on bootup
<tbrock_> ?
<a> daftykins: alright alright I'll shut up
<ninggeng> gimpy: did that had "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<Pedrolito> daftykins, ok, thanks for trying
<tbrock_> you know what I'm saying
<sandman> Is Ubuntu's package repository locked each release?
<tbrock_> how is that different than me typing startx
<tbrock_> cause that works great
<tbrock_> does it use another type of xorg?
<tbrock_> or xorg.conf?
<daftykins> tbrock_: http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?s=f8122f4fd59a98a8e68d6a71d98662fb&t=62341
<jtaji> tbrock_: no by default, gdm starts x
<daftykins> there is no GDM on XBMC live because there is no login process (:
<igie> EastDallas: sorry i had to do something real quick
<df00zzzz> can someone do me a huge favor, go to edit menus, and look at what application "Language Support" is under system->administration
<df00zzzz> It would give me something to google at least
<igie> EastDallas: So what do i need to put in the DNS Server field?
<df00zzzz> dont know what package i need to install to get that app
<EastDallas> igie:  no problem...gave me chance 2 fix some dinner :)
<jc> hi
<jc> i've got a problem
<igie> EastDallas: perfect
<EastDallas> igie: get all my instrux?
<legend2440> df00zzzz: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<dsnyders> df00zzzz, mine shows /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<df00zzzz> Thanks guys!
<igie> EastDallas: yup
<jc> who has knowledge of JACK and MIDI?
<daftykins> ninggeng: what is in your /etc/network/interfaces file for eth0? any references?
<gdiz> hey everyone, is it possible to give a program root permission.  I want the program to be able to shutdown the computer without asking me, is that possible?
<df00zzzz> Thanks, I found the package
<EastDallas> igie: I screwed up that ip at first.  make sure you use a 1 instead of a two.  192.168.1.50
<a> Gdiz, run it with sudo
<daftykins> gdiz: you need to add it to the sudoers file, i've no idea where or how, but i'm pretty sure that's what you want to do :)
<tbrock_> daftykins: that look shelpful
<igie> EastDallas: I did, how about the DNS server field, what goes there? the ip?
<jc> who knows about jack and can help me with midi connection?
<ninggeng> daftykins: auto lo , iface lo inet loopback
<digitalaxis> Hey all
<EastDallas> igie: you should be able to get the ip addresses of your dns servers from your router's status page.
<Freemind9> Ok, found it.
<gdiz> daftykins, got it...i'll go looking
<berrybarry> EastDallas do you need a static ip help/dns/domain?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  does anyone else here use the chess database 'jose'?
<EastDallas> berrybarry: I'm walking him through setting static IP
<daftykins> ninggeng: ah, add the extra lines "auto eth0" then "iface eth0 inet dhcp" below it
<daftykins> then reboot
<ninggeng> ok
<berrybarry> EastDallas have him go set up account at no-ip.com and then install no-ip2 under sPM
<EastDallas> igie: enter this command to get your dns ips: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<berrybarry> EastDallas thats all simple
<EastDallas> berrybarry: he just needs static ips so host names will resolve correctly on the local network.
<nexcez> net
<berrybarry> EastDallas whats services is he looking to install?
<EastDallas> berrybarry: he's not installing any services, he just wants to access his samba shares using host names instead of ips.
<EastDallas> berrybarry:  wins wasn't cooperating
<x_> hi all
<gregb> Hi everybody. I need to understand USB device permissions for 9.10. Any links?
<x_> how can i add vpn connection
<daftykins> x_: you need to install a VPN provider app, do "apt-cache search vpn" for plugins to network manager
<ninggeng> daftykins: YES!! ping google success
<EastDallas> berrybarry: so he just added the info to his hosts files, and I thought static ips was probably the safest way to make sure he didn't have to do it again.
<daftykins> x_: "network-manager-openvpn" is an example package
<berrybarry> EastDallas I would help him make a ftp.... so easy :)
<daftykins> ninggeng: cool :) sorry i went such a long way about it, pretty tired here XD
<ninggeng> daftykins: so it was just the two lines from etc/network/interface that was missing?
<igie> EastDallas: ok so that didn't work
<daftykins> to have DHCP running yeah ninggeng
<ninggeng> daftykins: your help is greatly appreciated
<daftykins> by the way is it a desktop ubuntu install?
<ninggeng> no server
<EastDallas> igie: what do you mean it didn't work?
<igie> EastDallas: i got disconnected from the net all together
<ninggeng> now i'm wishing i had GUI
<daftykins> ninggeng: ah ok cool, because specifying an interface in the interfaces file with a desktop prevents network manager working, just something worth bearing in mind
<berrybarry> EastDallas is this samba your trying to do?
<daftykins> ninggeng: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ;)
<ninggeng> daftykins: hmm
<seizui> Hrm.
<daftykins> there's an echo in here ;)
<igie> EastDallas: the ip and gateway and net mask... do i get those from the status tab in my router ?
<EastDallas> well, everything should work fine with the dynamic IPs, but at some point they might change, and you'll have to go back and edit your hosts file again with the new IP addresses
<ubuntu__1> I'm trying to get 1366x768 but don't know how.  Can anyone help me/
<ubuntu__1> ?
<seizui> Hah.
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i create a user with the same priveliges as the user created during installation?
<ubuntu__1> I have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file yet.
<seizui> I'm just fiddling with GRUB2, which is pissing me off with the loading.
<EastDallas> igie: The IP is whatever you want it to be as long as it starts 192.168.1.
<ubuntu__1> Anyone?
<seizui> Reading through these files, I am still not coming up with any way to -fix- the problem.
<EastDallas> igie: the last number needs to be between 2 and 99
<EastDallas> igie the mask is 255.255.255.0
<seizui> And I am getting the feeling that I may have to downgrade it to 9.08.
<EastDallas> igie: the gateway is your router's ip address (probably 192.168.1.1)
<igie> EastDallas: my Static DNS1: in the router is 192.168.1.100
<igie> does that matter?
<ninggeng> daftykins: is ubuntu-desktop really a package?
<EastDallas> igie: what ip address to you type in to access your router?
<igie> 192.168.1.1
<soopos> I have Apache running. What does it mean that I do not have the file  /var/run/httpd.pid?
<daftykins> ninggeng: yeah it's a meta package that installs everything needed for the desktop. if i were you i'd run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first though
<EastDallas> igie: ok, that's your gateway
<igie> this machine i'm on now is .1.100
<ninggeng> daftykins: just did sudo apt-get update and its running
<EastDallas> igie: are all of the other machines over 100?
<ninggeng> daftykins: cool
<daftykins> ninggeng: cool :) right i must get to bed, almost 2am :) enjoy!
<berrybarry> soopos #apache
<daftykins> bye for now all o/
<igie> EastDallas: let me check
<EastDallas> igie: you can get the dns server ips by opening a terminal and typing: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ninggeng> bye
<EastDallas> igie: forget what I said about finding the dns on your router's status page just use: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i make a user account with the proper priveliges?
<igie> EastDallas: yes they are all above 100
<EastDallas> igie, then you should be able to choose any number above 1 and below 100 for your static ips.  I use 10-20 for mine.
<emanux> i just installed ekiga and how can configure to make local calls?
<emanux>  and as replacement for IP Phone (hardware)
<emanux>  thanks
<igie> EastDallas: what should I put in DNS Servers: and Search Domains:  ??
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: desktop? If so, System->Administration->Users and Groups, then Add User, select  Profile: Administrator
<TJLN> hi Does matter if im going to install ubuntu on primary or logical partition i mean should be ubuntu installed only on primary disk ?
<helluvaCSmajor> i did that, but when i go to users and groups under the new user, they get an error that they do not have access
<AyCarumba> Is there such thing as "themes" for terminal?
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: $ grep admin /etc/group and see whether the new user is listed.
<skylar_> hey, I've tried installing skype from http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ but In the package installer i get a status message saying wrong architecture.
<helluvaCSmajor> yes, that user is listed
<skylar_> The download does say for hardy , not  karmic which I am using but does that make such a difference
<Zenith88> how can I change console resolution? neither vga option seems to work.
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: OK, so what doesn't work?
<helluvaCSmajor> users and groups gives an error
<helluvaCSmajor> i am trying to reproduce the error, one sec
<helluvaCSmajor> it says, you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<AyCarumba> Is there such thing as themes for terminal to change the look of it?
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: This is logged in as the first user, or the newly setup one?
<aarcane> so can I install the installer on a USB drive, and have it be usable as both a fully featured, updatable, with nvidia drivers, etc. install, but also retain the installer and it's full functionality ?
<digitalaxis> Guys is there a better IM system than pidgin? it doesnt even add new buddies when i ask it too lol
<helluvaCSmajor> the new user, the original user can access it just fine
<helluvaCSmajor> the original must then unlock, but this error is before the window even shows up
<timber> hi, can anyone tell me which ports should i open for use the webcam with aMSN?
<Trota> digitalaxis: try emesene
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: no idea, but perhaps look at /etc/group carefully. Perhaps you need to add the new user to some of the groups.
<helluvaCSmajor> the new user is in both groups listed
<Kamokow> Computer janitor wants to remove "linux-headers-2.6.31-14" and "linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic," why?
<aarcane> helluvaCSmajor, have you tried chmod g=rw yet ?
<timber> please, can anyone tell me which ports should i open for use the webcam with aMSN?
<helluvaCSmajor> no
<Zenith88> how can I change console resolution? neither vga option seems to work. vga=ask and any vga=0x... is 'deprecated'.
<helluvaCSmajor> on any file?
<aarcane> helluvaCSmajor, on whichever file you're having issues with.
<bung> can someone link me to a better blu-ray guide then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<helluvaCSmajor> not sure which file, it is the users and groups menu option in the system menu
<bung> it doesnt explain bluray well at all
<aarcane> helluvaCSmajor, if that works, then set your umask or umode accordingly.
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: Yes, but there are lots of groups in /etc/group. I'm listed in 16 groups.
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: perhaps the new user has to be a member of some obscure group.
<helluvaCSmajor> mine just lists two
<HaskellLove> lets say i install the SML compiler and i dont know where ubuntu put it... how to find where it is installed?
<`mOOse`> anybody know what pgm I can use that will convert mp3's to CDA for cdrom use?
<digitalaxis> I downloaded "amsn-0.98.1-1.tcl85.x86.package" but when i double click it it trys to open with gedit and fails, any ideas?
<Trota> digitalaxis, try emesene
<gregb> helluvaCSmajor: I'm in adm
<gregb> dialout
<gregb> fax
<gregb> cdrom
<gregb> tape
<FloodBot3> gregb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregb> audio
<Trota> $sudo aptitude search emesene
<trism> HaskellLove: you can see all the files installed by any package with dpkg -L package_name
<helluvaCSmajor> both users are in admin and lpadmin
<tritium> Trota: sudo is not required for search
<fractalis> I have a question which I'm not sure #ubuntu may be able to answer. Trying to setup DD-WRT and my local machine to allow outside ssh and http connections. Obviously, it works when connecting from localhost, but doesn't respond when I connect via my WAN IP. I've set up port forwarding in DD-WRT, don't believe I have a firewall in Linux running, and nothing in the log files stands out. Anyone have any advice on debugging the issue?
<Trota> if its there , $sudo apitude install <name>
<HaskellLove> trism dpkg -L stands for?
<Trota> tritium, didnt know!
<Trota> ll
<tritium> fractalis: did you install openssh-server (or ssh) on the linux box you're trying to ssh to?
<fractalis> tritium: Yes, I installed openssh-server via apt-get.
<trism> HaskellLove: man dpkg
<i_is_broke> HaskellLove, stands for debian packaging list.
<HaskellLove> dpkg sml i do that and i get just options but...
<AyCarumba> Is there such thing as themes for terminal to change the look of it?
<Blue1> i am having a problem with the netbook remix dropping my wireless connection after a few minutes (5 or so) suggestions?
<bigdavjoker> Need help booting from windows partition after copying it from bad hard drive Ubuntu boots fine but can't get windows to load after grub finds it
<khelvan> Hi, is there any linux equivalent to chkdsk that can handle NTFS without causing data loss?
<Blue1> khelvan: fsck?
<Chewie[]> bigdavjoker: get a windows install disk, go into the repair console, use fixboot.
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<lockd> AyCarumba, some terminals have themes support
<Chewie[]> bigdavjoker: er, my bad ... use bootcfg. use the /scan then /rebuild switches. if that doesn't work, do a fixboot /mbr, then reinstall grub.
<lockd> AyCarumba, mainly they just change colors and background
<bigdavjoker> Chewie[],  thanks
<timber> which msn client have a nice integration with webcam?
<Chewie[]> timber: amsn is closest, iirc
<gregb> Where to find USB permissions docs?
<Chewie[]> gregb: what exactly do you mean?
<AyCarumba> lockd: web site?
<gregb> Chewie[]: I have a USB device that I can access via sudo, but not as regular user.
<centaur5> I know there is another open source project besides unattended that will manage network installs of windows from Linux. Could anybody tell me the name of it?
<timber> Chewie[]: do you know which ports i have to open for the webcam works in a connection firewalled by a router?
<Guest88667> 33194967
<lockd> AyCarumba, oh, you're looking to find predefined color sets?
<AyCarumba> lockd: Anything.
<Chewie[]> question: i have two monitors (one large good one, one bad old one) and i have them twinview'd together with the nvidia driver. i have compiz running and when i use desktop wall or desktop cube, it switches both displays together. is there a way to disable desktops on the secondary monitor only? (i do not want it to be on a separate X server.)
<lockd> AyCarumba, gnome-terminal, the default Ubuntu terminal, has theme support already
<Chewie[]> timber: no. are you sending or receiving?
<lockd> or used to
<AyCarumba> lockd: How do I get it?
<timber> Chewie[]: i'm trying to do both
<Chewie[]> timber: and neither work with amsn? alternatively: what have you tried?
<HaskellLove> isn't this same as foldr in Haskell, this is SML: reduce f b [i1, i2, i3] = f(i1, f(i2, f(i3, b)))
<lockd> AyCarumba, get what? the terminal app? it's installed in Ubuntu (GNOME version) by default
<timber> Chewie[]: i've tried make a video call, just send, just receive, no one worked
<Zenith88> did anybody try setting console resolution to anything other than standard 640x480? how can I change console resolution? neither vga option seems to work.
<donavan_> someone please help
<EtherNet> hello everyone
<EtherNet> has anyone tried Ubuntu on a Mac computer?
<donavan_> can I get assistance]
<Chewie[]> timber: with what client?
<timber> Chewie[]: with amsn
<Chewie[]> donavan_: what's up / what's your question?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for reading Windows Vista event logs?
<Daifan> Zenith88: do you have a graphics card?
<AyCarumba> lockd: No. How do I get other preset themes? where?
<Alexandra> \join debian
<donavan_> my firefox browser wont launch
<Zenith88> Daifan: an extra one?
<Chewie[]> timber: hmm =/  who is your isp? and do you have a complex home network or anything?
<Daifan> Zenith88: no, is there one that is installed in your linux machine.
<Chewie[]> donavan_: does it give an error message?
<seizui> Okay, that didn't work.
<alpha> Hi, I have installed 9.04 and updates on netbook How do I make usb to reload including updates
<lockd> AyCarumba, just start with one that's close to what you want, and tweak it
<donavan_> no errror msg and I have high speed internet
<AyCarumba> lockd: n/m. I found it in preferences. I just thought there was downloadable theme that change effects and color of the terminal
<seizui> Man, GRUB2 is a nightmare.
<Zenith88> Daifan: of course, it's GF 6800. when I used Fedora and 2.6.32, I used 0x346 mode. but now under 9.10 the vga option always results in 'deprecated' error
<seizui> Thought the one method would fix the problem... that's... a negative.
<timber> Chewie[]: i don't know exactly, because i'm at my grandmother house, but the network is simple, there's only one router and my computer is the only one connected with it
<Daifan> Zenith88: Have you installed the drivers?
<gregb> Chewie:  I have a USB device that I can access via sudo, but not as regular user.
<Chewie[]> donavan_: open a terminal (alt+f2 then type: gnome-terminal) and enter the command: pkill firefox
<Alexandra> Hey folks, can someone tell me how to find out the disksize of a partition via uuid?
<Alexandra> df -h /dev/disk/by-uuid/whatever
<Alexandra> doesn't help
<Zenith88> Daifan: hard to tell, I just did an almost complete install of Ubuntu, choosing mostly default packages.
<mesula1> Ubuntu freezes up and becomes very sluggish for several seconds whenever my Wi-Fi connection drops.
<Chewie[]> timber: hmm. i'm not too sure then. i have usually had it "just work" for the 1-2 times i have used webcams with amsn.
<winmutt> i have a software raid 1 thats not coming up. showing md_d0 : inactive sdc[1](S) what does this mean
<Zenith88> Daifan: the X have NV driver installed
<mgolisch> Alexandra: is that filesystem mounted? i think df only works for mounted filesystems
<timber> Chewie[]: ok, thanks for the help
<Alexandra> Hi mgolisch: yes it is mounted
<Daifan> Zenith88: You're using ubuntu desktop? There should be something in the System menu that will install drivers for you.
<Chewie[]> gregb: how do you access it?
<Zenith88> Daifan: Using Ubuntu Studio. Which driver should I install?
<rendy> Hi. I want to Boot ubuntu straight into command line without GUI. Is it possible?
<Daifan> Zenith88: Follow this tutorial right here. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Daifan> rendy: uninstall X
<Chewie[]> rendy: would installing debian without X do the job?
<xett> Rendy - yes, you have to stop X from starting. You can disable it while it is still installed
<gregb> Chewie[]: I can lsusb and see device listed, but lsusb -s -v gives error: cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1). If I repeat with sudo lsusb -s -v, it works.
<mgolisch> Alexandra: what does it say? works well for me
<Zenith88> Daifan: Nvidia 185 driver is installed and in use
<mgolisch> Alexandra: you may need to execute df as root
<mgolisch> Alexandra: like using sudo
<eric_2> hello?
<Daifan> Zenith88: Did you run nvidia x server settings?
<Zenith88> Daifan: how's X server relevant?
<Chewie[]> gregb: does it drop a file in /dev? can you add yourself to that file's group?
<Daifan> Zenith88: What are you trying to expand? The console windows?
<Chewie[]> gregb: if that is of no help, i'm afraid i can not be of help.
<Zenith88> Daifan: I want to change text console resolution
<eric_2> I am running an XFCE environment w/ Xubuntu on a 800mhz processor w/ 512 mb ram and i was wondering if there was any way to accelerate my computer.
<Daifan> Zenith88: Ahh, I didn't understand your question then. Sorry mate.
<Chewie[]> eric_2: more RAM.
<gregb> Chewie[]: Well thanks anyway. I'm confused about /dev/usb vs /proc/bus/usb (running 9.10 desktop x86 32 bit)
<Zenith88> Daifan: not a problem
<Chewie[]> question: i have two monitors (one large good one, one bad old one) and i have them twinview'd together with the nvidia driver. i have compiz running and when i use desktop wall or desktop cube, it switches both displays together. is there a way to disable desktops on the secondary monitor only? (i do not want it to be on a separate X server.)
<eric_2> Chewie[] 512 is the max this motherboard on this laptop can handle
<i_is_broke> eric_2, try using a lighter wm like lxde or so.
<eric_2> i_is_broke what is lxde?
<soreau> Chewie[]: It's not possible without a separate X session
<Chewie[]> eric_2: where are you noticing the largest slowdown? you may want to try finding a better hard drive (particularly if this is a 14th-hand well-used unit)
<Daifan> Zenith88: You can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file to your specification if you want to change console size.
<Chewie[]> soreau: alrighty, thanks.
<Chewie[]> Daifan: is that "the way" with GRUB2?
<Zenith88> Daifan: I know, that's what I tried. But the kernel throws an error for every vga option I tried, including the modes listed by vbeinfo
<eric_2> the hard drive is about 10gb and was made in 2002. The largest slowdown is with boot up and graphics
<eric_2> Chewie[] the hard drive is about 10gb and was made in 2002. The largest slowdown is with boot up and graphics
<Daifan> Zenith88: Did you update grub after changing the settings?
<eric_2> Chewie[] graphics card is on board a laptop and i cant change it.
<Zenith88> Daifan: :) Of course, that's how I got the errors
<Scott__> eric2
<Scott__> if u feal u are bottle necking on data transfer try installing linux on a thumb drive flas
<eric_2> scott2 ya
 * ZachK_ is here and ready to assist those in need
<Chewie[]> eric_2: hmm. you can probably disable some services but i do not know which are safe to disable.
<Scott__> yeah flash drive is much faster the hard drive twice if not 3 times the speed
<Scott__> but storage size is costly
<ZachK_> Scott__: agreed
<Scott__> 128gb is like 250 dollars australian
<eric_2> usb 1.0 is the problem though
<Chewie[]> Scott__: not worth sinking that into an old unit.
<Scott__> were we can get 1tb sata for like 80 dollars
<ZachK_> Scott__: you need the space but if you can actually manage to get it on a flash drive it's pretty fast
<Scott__> that was my first answer in private chat to eric2 buy a new system
<Chewie[]> eric_2: http://www.menuetos.net/
<eric_2> scott2 I do agree w/ that but this computer only has usb 1.0 and i think that is slower than on board hdd connection
<Scott__> just because smaller version of programs look like they boot faster doenst mean they are faster
<brrant> oh ubuntu guru's, I'm new to ubuntu but not linux, can someone tell me how to disable (not remove) x upon startup? I have a laptop with only 256mb ram and console is all I need 99% of the time
<Chewie[]> eric_2: depending on your application menuetos or another tiny OS may work. and you are almost certainly correct that USB 1.0 will be slower.
<Scott__> it just means your system can handle it easyer
<evon> can anyone help me setup my ati radeon xpress 200m video card in jaunty please
<eric_2> Thankyou for your help
<Chewie[]> brrant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-July/087620.html
<evon> can anyone help me setup my ati radeon xpress 200m video card in jaunty please
<Frijolie> how do you restart udev?
<Chewie[]> evon: what have you tried?
<ZachK_> !patience | evon
<ubottu> evon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<_myelin_> brrant, http://www.overclockers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-531080.html
<Blue1> my acer netbook is dropping the wireless connect after about 5 minutes can anyone help?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I want to run vista on a virtual machine in linux.  What's the best way?
<evon> Frijolie: tried the open source drivers, and deleting the xorg.conf file then rebooting
<zomGreg_> virtualbox
<Izinucs> dsnyders: use virtualbox
<evon> Frijolie: the latter option worked somewhat but the performance was crap
<Frijolie> evon, huh?
<Zelest> I'll ask here as well then, How can I delete/remove a guest that's been created using virt-install? .. I've tried virsh -c qemu:///system destroy <guest> .. but all it does is shutting it down more aggressively, it doesn't remove the actual guest system.
<evon> Frijolie: i did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308964
<rubin110> Hi, there there a way to do a net install of Ubuntu with a USB thumb drive?
<dsnyders> Izinucs, zomGreg_ , virtualbox... thanks for the pointers
<evon> Frijolie: and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<crypt-0> Frijolie, what version of Ubuntu are you running? Frijolie for 9.10 : sudo restart udev for under 9.10 sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Izinucs> dsnyders: there's a version in the repos but it doesn't support usb.. and it's older.. use the one off their site.
<Chewie[]> night gents.
<crypt-0> Frijolie, IIRC sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart will work on all stable versions of Ubuntu
<ZachK_> rubin110: yes
<Zelest> Ah, nvm, solved it.. use "undefine" instead of "destroy" ;)
<crypt-0> Frijolie, IIRC sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart will work on all stable versions of Ubuntu
<dsnyders> Izinucs, thanks.
<brrant> _myelin_ thank you :)
<ZachK_> rubin110: you want to install Ubuntu onto a system via a usb drive?
<rubin110> ZachK_: Is there a wiki page somewhere on how to do this under ubuntu?
<Blue1> ls
<ZachK_> rubin110: are you currently using a windows system?
<rubin110> ZachK_: I want to boot up a machine with a USB thumb drive, have it format the drive, then grab what packages it needs from the repo.
<rubin110> ZachK_: The drive is empty.
<ZachK_> rubin110: so you want to put the necessary Ubuntu files onto the drive so you can then boot from it?
<evon> Frijolie: any thoughts?
<rubin110> Yes, but I don't feel like downloading the whole install iso.
<LGN> I'm new, and I will try to help peeps any way i can
<ZachK_> rubin110: downloading the ISO is the safest way to ensure the proper setup
<ZachK_> rubin110: trust me
<LGN> use bit torrent to DL the iso
<rubin110> ZachK_: That's great, is there a way to do a net install with ubuntu?
<rubin110> If not then I'm just going to this under Debian.
<LGN> via ubuntu or via windows?
<ZachK_> rubin110: net install? elaborate please
<rubin110> So you have a tiny image.
<jtaji> !minimal | rubin110
<ubottu> rubin110: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rubin110> jtaji: Yes, that's what I want.
<rubin110> jtaji: Thanks.
<LGN> so DL that and you're good 2 go
<dsnyders> rubin110, check http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<eric_2> so i tried to make a boot disk for nubuntu and had an error. i was using the create a usb boot disk utility
<LGN> Ican help people with questions, so keep em coming
<eric_2> help?
<eric_2> LNG so i tried to make a boot disk for nubuntu and had an error =. i was using the create a usb boot disk utility
<LGN> i tried to make a live USB today aswell
<evon> Frijolie: no thoughts?
<LGN> i couldnn't get it to boot in my Acer Aspire Desktop
<eric_2> LNG can you help
<LGN> its LGN
<eric_2> sorry
<LGN> whats your error
<dsnyders> rubin110, there may be some  stuff here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-iso-from-usb-flash-drive/
<ipatrol> night all
<LGN> i could use that aswell (copys into chrome)
<dfeuer> Does a distribution upgrade upgrade files that have been manually edited?
<Barridus> i'm not too comfortable fstab editing, is there a program that can add a ntfs (xp) partition to automount?
<rubin110> dsnyders: Why would I want pendrivelinux?
<eric_2> dsnyders: thats the website i used but got an error
<rubin110> Are you saying I should install Ubuntu from a live session?
<LGN> worth a shot
<dsnyders> rubin110, You wanted to install from a flash drive, didn't you?
<rubin110> dsnyders: No.
<LGN> do u want to use the flash drive to USE ubuntu or INSTALL ubuntu?
<rubin110> I wanted a tiny image to boot off of that'll partition/format the drive and setup a network interface, then have the installer grab the rest of the wanted packages from the repo.
<eric_2> LGN: no i want to use it as a live usb
<phantomsv> trying to run xmbc windowed, anyone knows?
<LGN> To USE or INSTALL ubuntu
<LGN> srry, i dont use XMBC
<phantomsv> to use
<phantomsv> or any program in ubuntu
<LGN> i can look it up though
<phantomsv> the program runs in fullscreen automatically and doesnt let you minimize it.
<eNVy`> heyias, looking at the /etc/apt/sources.list config file i notice that the karmic-security mirror was set to use security.ubuntu.com rather than au.archive.ubuntu.com (ie, a local mirror) - is there any particular reason for this?
<eric_2> someone i am trying to create a live usb w/ ubuntu 9.10 the live usb was supposed to contain a distro of nubuntu 2gb flash drive
<LGN> you could change sekstops to use another app
<LGN> desktops not sekstops
<LGN> thats what i do
<bung> can someone link me to a better blu-ray guide then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<phantomsv> i cant do it with this program
<bung> it does not explain blu ray well
<bung> any bluray users?
<eric_2> hello?
<LGN> weird
<LGN> use a keyboard shortcut to change desktops?
<rootlinuxusr> how do i find my hostname?
<LGN> I'm just saying here, but everybody here should use Chrome for Linux
<Darkchylde> rootlinuxusr: cat /etc/hostname
<cactusfrog> hi
<zomGreg_> keyboard shortcut to change desktop is ctrl-alt left/right arrow key
<zomGreg_> in gnome
<LGN> thats what it is in compiz fusion too
<LGN> at least in my setup
<sebsebseb> LGN: no since Firefox is still good, and has most of the market share after you know, that pretty bad popular browser that comes in Windows
<epalm> the acer revo nettop, should i be looking at ubuntu netbook remix, or the full desktop install?
<LGN> sebsebseb:but chrome is FAST, and yes, I hate that browser that came out of redmond aswell
<cactusfrog> firefox has addblock
<sebsebseb> LGN: also Chrome right, but there's Chromeium as the open source version :)  which Chrome is actsualley based on
<LGN> its an extention of chrome aswell
<ablyss> chrome has a nice developer ui, but the web browser is still a bit buggy
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cactusfrog> i need to transfer some data from one hd to another so i installed ubuntu (installed inside windows) on the hd i had the data i wanted to transfer. Ubuntu is reconizing the other hd but not the one ubuntu is installed on how do i get it to reconize it?
<eric_2> Client Quit
<eric_2> hello?
<LGN> a bit buggy, but i have a gmail indicator, and a wave notifier, and google reader, right in chrome thanks to extentions (available in Linux version and BETA windows version)
<sebsebseb> !ot | LGN
<ubottu> LGN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LGN> hmmm
<cactusfrog> hello?
<LGN> when u say inside windows, what do you mean
<fuzzy_> anyone have any experience with ubuntu netbook remix and ubuntu moblin remix?
<cactusfrog> i have windows xp on one hd and windows 7 on the other
<cactusfrog> xp has the data i want
<LGN> no, but netbook remix looks awesome
<cactusfrog> to transfer to the windows 7 one
<Blue1> my wireless connection drops after 5 minutes and I can't re-enable it -- suggestions?
<LGN> ok
<LGN> so can't you use Dropbox to put ur data up and move it down (or sync it)
<dfeuer> Still trying to figure out how the dist upgrade process works.  Does it preserve edited config files like the normal package upgrade, or upgrade those?
<n8tuser> !clone | dfeuer
<ubottu> dfeuer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dfeuer> n8tuser, I was referring to files in /etc, et al.
<dfeuer> I would prefer /not/ to preserve edits, because the reasons for some/most/all of those edits have gone away with distribution changes,
<dfeuer> and I don't think I can find all the specific files I edited.
<zjblabs> in what repo would it be possible to find Jesus? I've looked around but I seem to be unable to find it.
<zjblabs> apt-get jesus-christ seems to fail
<Johnny_buffalo> problems with dvd mounting: Insert DVD and it doesn't auto mount, plus it doesn't eject cd tray....
<Scott__> can anyone give me a rason to actually use test drive and test the lucid
<sebsebseb> !troll | zjblabs
<ubottu> zjblabs: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<zjblabs> sebsebseb: :D
<hERO> How can I hide my IP Adress on this freenode.net server?
<jtaji> hERO: go to #freenode and ask for a cloak
<dfeuer> n8tuser, are you able to answer the question I was actually trying to ask?
<Scott__> johonny_buffalos question is not relevant
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for reading vista event files?
<Johnny_buffalo> shhh
<Johnny_buffalo> i need help unmounting my drive
<iceroot> Johnny_buffalo: sudo umount "destination"
<n8tuser> dfeuer-> not to the minute details,
<jtaji> dfeuer: during upgrade, you will be asked whether you want to keep your version, or install the package maintainers version, (or inspect the differences)
<shashike> hello  all!!!!
<dfeuer> jtaji, thank you much.  That sounds ideal, but I couldn't find docs saying so.
<shashike> i  just  installed  AVG  and  now  i  cant  find  out  where  it  is!!!
<shashike> can  some  one  kindly  help  me??
<dfeuer> shashike, check the file list?
<n8tuser> dfeuer-> btw, you will find that doing a dist upgrade is problematic,  preferable to do a fresh install
<dfeuer> Oh?  dist upgrades tend to fail?
<Scott__> shashike why are u installing avg
<shashike> cozz  i  am  paranoid  of  viruses!!
<lstarnes> shashike: you appear to be using two spaces instead of one
<Scott__> and avclam is better
<dfeuer> Maybe he's running an email server?
<shashike> no
<shashike> no
<dfeuer> Maybe she's running an email server?
<Scott__> even if u ran an email server u dont run avg
<n8tuser> dfeuer-> its problematic, people complain of things not working correctly after a dist upgrade, but a fresh install is much easier
<shashike> i am not , but i came from windows u know
<lstarnes> shashike: there are no major viruses that affect linux
<jtaji> dfeuer: I don't find upgrades problematic at all, sure there are always regressions
<turkeyshoot> if i have a partition with ubuntu on it, and i just want to boot into it once more, can i use a ubuntu live cd to do that?
<jtaji> and if you hang in here you will see fails from every upgrade, but mostly it works
<shashike> well i know windows viruses dont work on ubuntu
<lstarnes> shashike: there are rootkits, but those are rarer than viruses are on windows and much easier to detect and stop.  There are tools such as chkrootkit and rkhunter for detecting rootkits
<iceroot> shashike: there are no viruses so dont need a scanner. just need a scanner if using mail-server for windows-client
<jtaji> shashike: then you are wasting your time with a windows virus scanner in linux
<dfeuer> You will see fails from every upgrade?  You mean the standard dependency failures?
<Voss> shash, that would be pretty amazing if one did ;-)
<ZenGuy3111> is there a gui like program to edit the hosts file ...i edited mine on windows using hostsman(i came with several hosts files and updates)
<Scott__> exactly linux scans windows for virus
<shashike> but i have windows 7 and mac OSX on my mac
<jtaji> dfeuer: no I mean when you look at the thousands of people that come through here, there will be a few with problems
<iceroot> shashike: for linux you dont need a scanner
<DaZ> there aren't any anyway
<DaZ> <:
<shashike> is 64bit ubuntu better than 32bit??
<lstarnes> shashike: it's about equal
<DaZ> shashike: yes and no
<iceroot> shashike: if you are using 4gb ram and more, yes
<whileimhere> hi. I recently removed a bunch of apps that as it turns out I never ever use. Do I need to do a manual purge of the hidden folders or is there some way that synaptic or aptitude can do this as well?
<Scott__> u run windows 64 bit is 4 64bit cpus and larger ram capacity
<shashike> i have 4gigs of ram
<Scott__> then u need to run 64bit
<dfeuer> whileimhere, what is a hidden folder?
<iceroot> shashike: then use 64bit version
<shashike> what about compatibility>>
<DaZ> dfeuer: ~/.something
<iceroot> shashike: called amd64, even if using intel
<dfeuer> Oh, those aren't hidden...
<whileimhere> dfeuer any folder that has a . in front of it I guess.
<DaZ> yes they are [;
<Scott__> shashike u sound like a real noob
<dfeuer> And yes, whileimhere, I think you probably do have to scrap them manually if you want to.
<iceroot> !noob | Scott__
<ubottu> Scott__: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shashike> i am actually!!!
<kazagistar> shashike: if you only install and run software from the repositories, you are cryptographically assured that you are only executing code that Canonical has looked over and verified, and worms just don't work
<DaZ> jfgi? >:
<brianherman> Does any one have any experience setting up a wireless router using ubuntu
<DaZ> ah
<jtaji> whileimhere: you could, it won't hurt to leave them either
<shashike> i am new to ubuntu, well not exactly, i have been using it for the last 2 months
<lstarnes> brianherman: it depends on the router
<iceroot> shashike: normally there are no different with 64bit and 32bit, expecting flash
<dfeuer> I could be wrong, whileimhere, but for an admin to delete users' config files would be rather irresponsible, and such behavior is /presumably/ not specially supported by synaptic.
<brianherman> lstarns:nver mind should of asked google first
<jtaji> dfeuer: that's definitely correct
<Scott__> im new to ubuntu also and ive mbeen using it for over 12 years
<iceroot> Scott__: ubuntu is ~4 years old
<dsnyders> Izinucs, There is a windows host for virtualbox as well as a linux box.  Can I run the same virtual machine file in either?
<Typh> hmmm, how can I launch ubuntu software centre from terminal?
<kazagistar> shashike: the only time there are compatibility challenges with 64bit are flash and a very few rare programs... that said, performance gains are not that great for 64bit, overall
<DaZ> iceroot: i think he meant linux :f
<Scott__> brianherman has some brains use google instead
<shashike> is 32bit more stable than 64bit??
<Typh> Actually, scratch that. How can I INSTALL ubuntu software center
<iceroot> DaZ: maybe :)
<iceroot> shashike: both are stable
<DaZ> or at least it's the only way it makes any sense
<jtaji> Typh: software-center &
<iceroot> shashike: no differences
<shashike> pls pardon me if i am asking stupid questions, coz i am new to ubuntu
<iceroot> shashike: no worry about that
<jtaji> Typh: run it from the terminal, and it will tell you how to install it if it's not already
<iceroot> shashike: for that there is this support-channel
<Roasted> what's a good video editor for *buntu?
<Typh> jtaji: Yeah answered my own question on that one and confirmed jolicloud doesn't seem to have it
<Scott__> shashike unless u are running like the latest specs system why even ask as if u have 4 gb ram anywys
<kazagistar> Roasted: define good
<Typh> jtaji: I'm just getting command not found
<Roasted> kazagistar - something that doestn suck.
<zomGreg_> lol
<iceroot> Typh: if you are on cli, you dont want to use ubuntu software center, you want to use apt-get
<jtaji> Typh: I guess you don't have command-not-found installed, the package is also named software-center
<Roasted> Im on kdenlive now, but it wont fade out my pictures despite me having the setting set for fade out. Okay. Fail. Now I need a new program that does the job.
<Typh> jtaji: Yeah, no package either.
<llua> anyone know of a google gadget that cycles thru MY pictures and not some random site
<Typh> iceroot: that's what I'm using, but what's the reason for not being able to use USC?
<Younder> Roasted, can't you just fix the program?
<Guest87910> why guest?
<iceroot> Typh: guis are slow, useless and not cool
<Scott__> shashike do a sudo cat /proc/meminfo in terminal and let us now the outcome
<Roasted> younder - it'd help if I knew how to make it fade out my pictures?? But I dont. So - no. I can't.
<iceroot> Typh: apt-get is so much faster then clicking with the mouse
<Roasted> video editor application, anybody? Any good ones?
<dfeuer> Should I exit major apps before doing a dist upgrade?
<DaZ> Roasted: it's linux
<EastDallas> typh 'sudo apt-get install software-center'
<dsnyders> Typh, It's also easier to explain on a chat.
<kazagistar> iceroot: dunno, they are useful for quickly making choices in unfamiliar situations, and can look and function rather cool
<Roasted> daz - yes. thank you for that. But Im already on linux. Im looking for a video editing program.
<iceroot> kazagistar: maybe but not always
<DaZ> Roasted: it's like looking for penguins in africa
<Younder> Roasted, well you have a alpha channed and Cairo can set the opaquety. Start with a solic fill and full transparency and pradually set it to full opaquity.
<DaZ> i wish you luck tho [;
<Younder> gradually
<Roasted> daz - I always hear great things about the video and audio editors in linux. So far, the audio side is true. Now Im playing with the video side.
<kazagistar> iceroot: for example, apt-get is a lot slower if you have never used it before, or just want to browse some category of software for things you might like
<dsnyders> Roasted, have you tried cinelerra?
<shashike> does ubuntu slow down over time??
<Roasted> dsnyders - I have not. Is it in the repos?
<LizardK|ng> apt-get is never slower
<DaZ> shashike: no
<Roasted> shashike - not in my experience.
<dsnyders> Roasted, not sure.  I think it is.
<Roasted> shashike - *buntu user (Kubuntu and Ubuntu both) of 5 years here.
<DaZ> shashike: windows gets slower because of the registry and we don't have it.
<uvacav> join #zsnes
<uvacav> sah, sry
<LizardK|ng> no, but we have gconf
<iceroot> kazagistar: no
<DaZ> LizardK|ng: i don't.
<iceroot> kazagistar: apt-get is not slower then gui
<shashike> its like this, once i left my macbook on the whole night and the next day it was lagging like hell, but after a reboot it was fine, is that normal?
<kcj1993> Quick question: Can I use remote desktop while the other machine I want to connect to is in use?
<dfeuer> shashike, it depends on how well you load down your RAM.  I tend to let Firefox balloon to 60-160 open tabs, including Flash video, so if I let that go long enough, things can get bad enough after a couple months that I need a reboot.
<lstarnes> kazagistar: in fact, it might be faster
<LizardK|ng> DaZ, ok, gnome has gconf
<iceroot> kazagistar: both must use something like update but the gui is doing that at the background you dont see it
<zomGreg_> 60-160 open tabs?
<DaZ> shashike: it's not
<dfeuer> zomGreg_, yes.
<holmser> anyone here used an x10 controller on ubuntu before?
<dfeuer> I am very cluttered.
<LizardK|ng> dfeuer, restarting firefox doesn;t work?
<zomGreg_> jeebus that's a lot of tabs
<shashike> omfg
<kcj1993> hello?
<dfeuer> LizardK|ng, usually it does, but I think the last time it must've fragmented my swap too badly, or /something/.  Dunno.
<gimpy5301> How can you stand that many open tabs?  I need multiple browsers
<Younder> a full disk will lead to performance degradation
<lstarnes> kcj1993: we see your question.  Please ba patient while somebody tries to dsicover an answer
<dsnyders> kcj1993, It depends on the connection.  if you're piping X through ssh, yes.  If you're using VNC to duplicate the desktop remotely, no.
<lstarnes> *discover
<Younder> why not just get a bigger disk?
<kcj1993> thx
<Ali_nz> My Ubuntu system would not boot because of no free disk space, so I booted a live CD and deleted one file of no great importance. Now I get a black screen and flashing cursor after the ubuntu logo - help please!
<dfeuer> My Firefox is currently using a mere 439 MiB of RAM.
<zomGreg_> Ali: what was the file "of no importance"?
<dfeuer> But it can easily exceed a gigabyte.
<Scott__> shashike it is amazing what pron will do if u leave it on over night
<Ali_nz> zomGreg_: a backup of a old hard disk
<Scott__> porn
<AyCarumba> I need help with wine, I'm trying to run mirc.exe but I get a error that is oblivious to the purpose of the .exe file. http://pastebin.com/m48c191d1
<Ali_nz> zomGreg_: a *.bin file
<Ali_nz> zomGreg_: it was like 200Gb and taking up some considerable room
<DaZ> 200gb bin file? :o
<Ali_nz> or .raw? it was a ddrescue file
<Scott__> try wine installations under windows 98 setting
<Ali_nz> but haveing just typed that it finally sprung into life....maybe it was re indexing the FS or soemthing?
<kcj1993> dsnyders: I get this error message when trying to connect to the other machine "Avahi resolver failure: Timeout reached" what does that mean?
<dfeuer> Ali_nz, it's quite possible that you hosed something by letting the disk fill.
<gimpy5301> Would anyone know why one of my machines can't use key based auth when SSHing to itself, but key based auth to other machines works fine?
<dsnyders> kcj1993, No idea.  Can you ping the other machine?
<kazagistar> AyCarumba: try "Open with..." and then select Wine manually
<Scott__> AyCarumba use windows 98 settings in wine config
<Scott__> are u using wine tricks
<Scott__> wine doors
<dfeuer> The first time I had root on a Unix box I managed to lose the /password/ file by filling the disk and editing /etc/passwd improperly.
<jtaji> gimpy5301: is your public key in that same machine's authorized_keys file?
<jtaji> gimpy5301: because that's typically not done
<kcj1993> dsnyders: yes i can
<gimpy5301> jtaji: Yes, authorized_keys is correct on the machine for the user
<dsnyders> kcj1993, It could mean that the server process is not running on the remote machine.
<gimpy5301> tjaji: and permissions are correct on .ssh and that file
<Scott__> where is the serious chat room with serious people that can seriously help
<kazagistar> Scott__: mailing lists?
<lstarnes> Scott__: this is it
<Scott__> are u being serious
<Scott__> i get more help in linuxcranks then here
<lstarnes> Scott__: yes
<kcj1993> dsnyders: I tried to connect once but it failed and now i just get that error if i try to.
<dsnyders> Scott__, He's joking.  All the serious folk are in #fedora.
<DaZ> Scott__: usenet.
<Scott__> do u find u get or give help
<Scott__> and when u give help do they saqy your wrong or thats not relevant
<DaZ> irc is still to young [;
<ctmjr> Scott__: we are sorry that we do not meet your 12 years of ubuntu experience
<lstarnes> Scott__: that's not usually the case
<dsnyders> Scott__, What problem are you having.
<Vbitz> why is the install slideshow always finishing before 50%
<Some_Person> I've got sound issues. VLC recording my audio input is very choppy. Several games (supertux, supertuxkart, etc) have sound that goes into buzzing
<mezquitale> Some_Person, sounds like you have pulse audio issues
<dsnyders> kcj1993, I'm unable to help.  I've only done remote stuff once, using VNC. and I followed a howto to do it.  That was over a year ago.
<kcj1993> ok thanks
<Some_Person> mezquitale: So what can I do about it? PulseAudio is too tightly integrated in Karmic to get rid of it (I'd have no panel control)
<mezquitale> Some_Person, is your machine fast? what cpu do you have?
<Some_Person> mezquitale: Core 2 Duo, 2.0 GHz
<evon> can anyone help me access the files on my other ubuntu computer through my network?
<KB1JWQ> evon: Sure, over what protocol?
<DaZ> Some_Person: alsamixer is sufficient [;
<thomasdeaton> ..
<mezquitale> evon, install openssh server in the machine that has the files
<jarray52> Anyone here have experience setting up ejabberd?
<lovestik> wooo
<Ali_nz> when the output of du --max-depth\=1 -h says I have "273G     ." what dir is "." ?
<Some_Person> DaZ: I like using multimedia keys
<evon> KB1JWQ: i don't even know what you're talking about?
<lstarnes> Ali_nz: the current directory
<gimpy5301> ali_nz: The current dir
<jtaji> evon: I'd just install openssh-server on both machines so I can go both ways
<kazagistar> Vbitz: because if it finished after the install was done, there would be wasted slides
<Ali_nz> lstarnes: ta
<plattypus1> KB1JWQ: 73 de AE6YD :)
<mezquitale> Some_Person, your machine is fast enough, try the forums if no one is able to help you here, I personally uninstalled pulse audio in my laptop and sound now works fine
<DaZ> Ali_nz: local
<Some_Person> mezquitale: Do you have a volume control in your panel and do your volume keyboard keys work?
<aviarorman78> i installed ubuntu 9.10 and cant get my dvd rom to work HELP.
<DaZ> Some_Person: i don't think it's hard to have them working without pulseaudio
<rj1> Hi guys, I place a DVD in the disk drive and it spins up but I dont see the image mounted
<Scott__> my multi media keys work
<rj1> any thoughts?
<jtaji> evon: once you install that, you can either use scp or sftp on the command line, or go to Places > Connect to Server.. and pick SSH to use the file manager
<mezquitale> Some_Person, i had to do a litte tweaking to get it working, the volume keys on my laptop dont work, I installed gnome-alsamiser
<Vbitz> no i meen that it needs to be based on current progress
<soopos> What is SELinux -mode in Ubuntu?
<kazagistar> aviarorman78: what exactly does not work?
<DaZ> soopos: it's NSA mode <:
<aviarorman78> i tried to play a movie its a no go
<soopos> DaZ: strace -ff shows me that my programs point to a SELinux filesystem in my ubuntu, which however does not exist
<evon> jtaji: i installed it and i went to places > conntect to server and chose ssh but there's a whole bunch of other boxes that i don't know what to put in
<bastid_raZor> aviarorman78: normally installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will do the trick.
<kazagistar> aviarorman78: does it show the disk? can you see it as a folder?
<bgoldsmith>  newbie question regarding grub2 on karmic server RAID 1 array: if /dev/sdb fails, the system boots with the array in degraded mode. Even if grub-install is used to install grub to /dev/sdb, in case of /dev/sda failure, grub cannot bring up the array as it cant seem to find the root, so ... I found what I need to do on http://riseuplabs.org/grimoire/storage/software-raid/ ... however that is for legacy grub.
<bigdavjoker> need help making windows partition copied from old hard drive bootable  don't have a Vista install disc handy
<jtaji> evon: all you need is Server: which is the IP address or name of the other computer, and User Name: which is the user name on the other computer
<aviarorman78> ok give me a moment .
<soopos> DaZ: This makes some of my terminal applicatios work wrongly such as SageMath
<bgoldsmith>  could someone please point me to the correct steps to follow for installing grub2 to /dev/sdb so that even if /dev/sda fails, the system still boots up
<mezquitale> bigdavjoker, that's not ubuntu issue
<DaZ> soopos: i don't use selinux unfortunately [;
<bgoldsmith> (google doesn't help much, neither does #grub or #RAID on this server right now)
<joe__> hello everyone
<RenatoSilva> How to convert windows lines to linux? (\r\n -> \n)?
<soopos> DaZ: I neiher. I do not know why my Ubuntu 9.10 is on that mode
<jtaji> aviarorman78: you probably want libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repository, which isn't included in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bgoldsmith> RenatoSilva: use dos2unix
<gimpy5301> renato: dos2unix
<jtaji> !medibuntu | aviarorman78
<ubottu> aviarorman78: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<evon> jtaji: thanks i got it now. do i really have to do this just to access the files? I can't just double click on an icon or something?
<RenatoSilva> bgoldsmith: have to install?
<bgoldsmith> yes
<jtaji> evon: well when you go to Connect to Server, click Add bookmark, then an icon will always be in Places
<bgoldsmith> just type dos2unix and you'll get the command for installing
<aviarorman78> yes it shows the disk. kazagistar
<bigdavjoker> mezquitale, I'm running dual boot with ubuntu as my primary OS  was hoping there might be a linux tool to help fix the problem was able to copy partitions using gparted but now only the ubuntu partition will boot windows will not
<jtaji> evon: and you won't have to type the info again
<plattypus1> Okay... so I've looked over fora, bug lists, and the google, and none of them have helped. I've got a fresh install of Karmic which hangs on boot (same on LiveCD- install via alt. CD worked fine), always at the "Starting AppArmor profiles" step.
<RenatoSilva> bgoldsmith: will install just for that then remove :P thanks
<bgoldsmith> anyone here with RAID 1 + grub 2 experience on karmic server ?
<aviarorman78> ubuntu restricted extras didnt help.
<evon> jtaji: ok done. thanks a lot. much appreciated
<bgoldsmith> RenatoSilva: np
<kazagistar> aviarorman78: try getting Medibuntu working then
<jtaji> bgoldsmith: you might also try in #ubuntu-server
<bgoldsmith> okay thanks jtaji :)
<mezquitale> bigdavjoker, that is a funky way of doing things, it can be done but it will require to reinstall grub
<bastid_raZor> aviarorman78: do as jtaji suggested. follow the link for medibuntu.
<hamachi> I just installed 8.04 LTS, good version to stick with?
<Leftmost> I created an Ubuntu Netbook Remix USB stick with the USB Startup Creator. I'm trying to install it on an EeePC, but it won't boot. "Removable Dev." is selected as the first boot device in the BIOS. Any ideas?
<KB1JWQ> Leftmost: What happens when you try it?
<Some_Person> I want to find whoever chose to tightly integrate PulseAudio in karmic and kick them in the @$$
<KB1JWQ> YOu may not have rendered it bootable.
<bastid_raZor> hamachi: for stability yes.
<hamachi> bastid: excellent
<Leftmost> KB1JWQ, it just boots into Xandros. Doing a cfdisk on the stick shows the boot flag is enabled.
<bigdavjoker> mezquitale,   yes I've got grub reinstalled and it sees the windows partition but when I try and boot into it all I get is a blinking cursor
<kazagistar> hamachi: if you want something to stick with, you could wait until 10.4LTS comes out, then upgrade to that... that will be supported until 2015
<plattypus1> So... anyone know anything about the Karmic boot process hanging because of AppArmor?
<Leftmost> Oh, and it doesn't show up in the boot devices menu when I hit Esc at the Eee BIOS.
<Leftmost> Err, during POST.
<hamachi> kazagistar: yes that's what I was planning on doing
<mezquitale> bigdavjoker, so you mean you copied the windows installation to your hard drive and never tested windows alone to see if it could boot?
<aviarorman78> ok i will follow the metibuntu link.
<bastid_raZor> kazagistar: once Lucid comes out he'll be able to upgrade directly to it from 8.04.. LTS to LTS and skip all the versions in between.
<hamachi> bastid: thats perfect.. I got a question, I havent set up my wireless yet on this... where can I get a list of the networks it sees?
<Leftmost> hamachi, GUI or commandline?
<bigdavjoker> mezquitale,  laptop with HD going bad installed new HD used Gparted to copy partions from old HD in an external enclousre to new HD in laptop   used liveCD to install grub
<hamachi> leftmost: GUI
<cactusfrog> hi i running ubuntu off  windows HD with wubi  am having some trouble.  i want to copy some files from one windows hd ( the one i am running ubuntu off)  to another windows hd but it keeps giving me this error "Error creating directory: Operation not supported". I guess it has to do with the difrent file systems but is there way i can get around it?
<Leftmost> hamachi, NetworkManager should be one of the icons in the upper-right. Perhaps click a couple of them, see if they bring up a list of networks.
<kazagistar> cactusfrog: perhaps it is mounted read-only?
<cactusfrog> ok then how do i make it so its not read only?
<hamachi> leftmost: there's a network icon, but it doesnt give me a list of networks, and my wireless device is active
<cactusfrog> how could i find out if its mounted read only?
<Leftmost> Does it just say there are no networks in range or something of the sort?
<hamachi> leftmost: nothing
<Xyie> updated xulrunner-1.9 today and now firefox refuses to open, saying "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser" is anyone else experincing this problem? (and how can i revert to the last one?)
<cactusfrog> kazagistar: how can i tell if its not read only and if it is how can i change it so that its not?
<Leftmost> hamachi, are you certain the drivers for the card are installed?
<mezquitale> bigdavjoker, if the old hard drive was failing I recommend to just reinstall a fresh copy of windows, I dont know if copying with gparted would work, copying the partition with ghost or partition magic would do it but you would need to know what youre doing, in either case, copying partitions from a hard drive going bad can lead to corrupt data, i would not do it
<sahilsk> wiki wiki,
<hamachi> leftmost: well the OS knows I have a wireless card, so I'm assuming yes.. Is there a way to check?
<aviarorman78> is there an other way to get this done. im a linux noob that metibuntu tutorial is no help to me.
<Leftmost> hamachi, where does it say it knows you have a card ? (That may be all the answer necessary.)
<cactusfrog> how do i talk to a cetrain person like do i press tab or what (i am using pidgen)
<jtaji> aviarorman78: all you got to do is run that long command, right under "Adding the Repository", in a terminal
<lstarnes> cactusfrog: type their nick manually
<mezquitale> cactusfrog, use "!tab"
<hamachi> leftmost: when I click on the network icon and go to manual configuation, it shows all my devices: lan, wireless and 56k, and under wireless it says "roaming mode enabled"
<lstarnes> cactusfrog: or type the first couple letters then press the tab key
<Leftmost> Ahh. Hmm.
<digitalaxis> lstarnes, im not sure that works on pidgin
<lstarnes> digitalaxis: it should
<jtaji> aviarorman78: best way to do that is to select it in your web browser, then middle-click in the terminal to paste it
<cactusfrog> ok thats what i thought doesn't work with pidgen i'll install xchat
<cactusfrog> hi i running ubuntu off  windows HD with wubi  am having some trouble.  i want to copy some files from one windows hd ( the one i am running ubuntu off)  to another windows hd but it keeps giving me this error "Error creating directory: Operation not supported". I guess it has to do with the difrent file systems but is there way i can get around it?
<digitalaxis> cactusfrog, Xchat is sexxy
<hamachi> leftmost: I mean its not a big deal, cause I use my laptop on my desk, but I'd like to get this working if its not too much trouble
<Leftmost> hamachi, do you know what kind of card it is?
<hamachi> leftmost: ahh not quite sure on the number: Maybe Dell Wireless 1350
<hamachi> leftmost: I have an Inspiron 9100
<iOmlette> I got one of those too.
<iOmlette> It is a Dell Wireless 1350.
<hamachi> ya thought so
<Leftmost> iOmlette, any issues getting wireless running?
<iOmlette> Leftmost: Yeah, a few. :P
<hamachi> =[
<pilif12p> :D Firefox is #1 browser, for you whom care
<iOmlette> But finally, I used the bcm-fwcutter packages, which solved it.
<hasibullah> hi dear
<hasibullah> how to share desktop with other computers
<cactusfrog> ok i think i know the problem
<cactusfrog> i didn't proerply shutdown windows 7 last time
<mezquitale> hasibullah, do you have ubuntu on all machines youw ant to share your machine?
<hasibullah> no i have got windows
<hasibullah> on the other pcs
<mezquitale> hasibullah, ok so you want to access your machine with ubuntu from windows?
<hasibullah> yes
<hasibullah> i actually accessed windows from ubuntu
<hasibullah> but i couldn't access ubuntu from windows
<quizme> i'm trying to use http://www.netop.org/services/ip-geolocation
<quizme> anybody know how to use it ?
<jtaji> hasibullah: you'll need a vnc viewer for windows, tightvnc is a good one
<meatbun> how to start radius servre?
<dannek7> hey all
<dannek7> i downloaded a file with the type executable (application/x-executable)  how do I open this ?
<jtaji> hasibullah: then make sure you go to System > Prefs > Remote Desktop on the Ubuntu machine and enable sharing
<mezquitale> dandel, what is the name of the application?
<dannek7> keygen_vmware7_x86_64
<hasibullah> oh thanks i will try it at home later other thing is that how to see another computer 's desktop from ubuntu
<jefry7> hello
<jtaji> hasibullah: well you knew ubuntu to windows and now you know windows to ubuntu, so do you mean ubuntu to ubuntu?
<Guest11778> I have a wireless driver issue-- I have a Linksys WUSB54GC v3 USB dongle-- Have tried many different drivers but I have had no luck-- anyone know alot about wireless drivers?
<rukubites> What is the name of the command line utility were you write eg. "foo filename.txt txt" and it will return just the name-part "filename"
<nalsa> the last driver I loaded was RT2870USB(RT2870/RT2770) version 2.3.0
<hasibullah> no sorry  i don't know ubuntu to windows
<mezquitale> rukubites, ls -la
<skyl> how do I add postgres to admin?
<hasibullah> i mean i can not see the windows desktop from ubuntu
<skyl> the existing user to the esisting group
<rukubites> mezquitale: errr no.
<skyl> existing*
<nalsa> can anyone point me in a direction for help with wireless issues
<n8tuser> nalsa-> try ndiswrapper and use the windows drivers
<nalsa> ndiswrapper *shuddder*
<jtaji> hasibullah: you use Terminal Server Client in ubuntu, and you need to enable remote desktop sharing in windows, which you won't have if you have a Home version of windows
<n8tuser> you want it working?
<iOmlette> nalsa: If you have a Broadcom card, I might be able to help.
<nalsa> was trying to avoid that..
<rukubites> mezquitale: I found it, it is called 'basename'
<nalsa> its RA link
<strange> ra link works without ndiswrapper
<jtaji> hasibullah: in which case you would need to install tightvnc server in windows, and use Remote Desktop Client in ubuntu
<strange> at least my pci card does
<nalsa> yeah i heard ra link was good
<jtaji> hasibullah: err, Remote Desktop Viewer
<strange> worked ootb here
<skyl> sudo usermod -a -G admin postgres
<nalsa> but I haven't been able to get my wireless dongle to work at all
<hasibullah> yes
<aqwq> hello
<aqwq> my xserver wont work when i start my computer
<aqwq> im now im old kernl
<aqwq> hellooooooooooo
<nalsa> I am not even sure what the exact chipset of the usb device is though-- I have done alot of research and have seen conflicting information
<nalsa> been debating breaking the device open
<angelus> hi there, is there a specific package i need to install to make samba see my windows machines ??
<aqwq> plz help me
<aqwq> xserver wont start :S
<aqwq> any body here answer me plz i need help
<nalsa> anyone know a good wireless irc channel?
<sillyCEO> Hello all! I want my monitors (both internal and external monitors) on my Eee 900A to stay ON.  But they insist on sleeping when I leave it inactive for a while. I tried setting the Preferences/Power Settings to "Never" but it doesn't seem to do it. Any ideas where else I can look?
<paddy_melon> Hey, my Ubuntu 9.10 disc won't boot on an old PC... it just goes for about 5 minutes before saying no boot medium inserted
<paddy_melon> any ideas on how to fix it?
<paddy_melon> WinXP disc boots fine
<baltadt> paddy is it a dvd?
<paddy_melon> baltadt, it is
<paddy_melon> but, Windows would be too
<modell> paddy_melon: change your boot order?
<paddy_melon> modell, it does boot
<baltadt> patty, do you have a dvd reader?
<paddy_melon> it just says it's not valid
<baltadt> ok
<paddy_melon> baltadt, it is a dvd reader
<modell> paddy_melon, give you the option to check integrity
<modell> ?
<paddy_melon> and, Windows is on a DVD
<paddy_melon> modell, it doesn't boot
<paddy_melon> I know the disc is fine b/c I've used it b4
<paddy_melon> it's the computer
<baltadt> are you running ubuntu already
<aqwq> when i press to open fire fox its loading then it wont open :S
<paddy_melon> baltadt, no, WinXP but, it screwed up so, won't boot
<aqwq> help
<goemon9x> hi all
<paddy_melon> DSL won't boot either
<baltadt> what is the amount of ram you have?
<aqwq> any body help me plz
<paddy_melon> baltadt, 500 mb
<aqwq> very smal problem
<paddy_melon> a bit under (like 489
<jtaji> aqwq: try 'killall firefox' in a terminal, then try again
<baltadt> what speed dvd rom
<aqwq> neo@Sys:~$ killall firefox
<aqwq> firefox: no process found
<paddy_melon> Baltadt, i'm not sure
<paddy_melon> but, should be fine
<Ahadiel> aqwq, Then firefox isn't running.
<aqwq> yea
<baltadt> look at the front
<Ahadiel> aqwq, So what's your problem?
<aqwq> fire fox is not runung yet its just loading
<paddy_melon> the DSL Floppy disc isn't working either
<aqwq> fire fox is loading and not open :s
<baltadt> maybe bad dvd rom
<paddy_melon> baltadt, I'll go look but, it's in the basemen... may take like 30 secs
<baltadt> ok
<paddy_melon> baltadt, I tried DSL and, it doesn't work either
<paddy_melon> plus, I've used the disc b4
<ctmjr> aqwq: run it a terminal and see what errors you get
<aqwq> i press the tap of firefox then it loading starting firefox then not open its despair
<aqwq> ok
<baltadt> maybe dvd rom is bad
<aqwq> neo@Sys:~$ firefox
<aqwq> Bus error
<aqwq> wht is bus error:O
<baltadt> paddy, if you can try in another computer
<paddy_melon> baltadt, I have and it works
<paddy_melon> baltadt, it might just be a CD drive
<paddy_melon> doesn't say DVD actually
<paddy_melon> that's probably the issue
<jtaji> paddy_melon: that's likely, pretty sure XP is a CD
<baltadt> if it is dvd then it will say dvd rom
<paddy_melon> Is XP a CD?
<baltadt> you can buy a used one for like $20
<aqwq> my frist problem is the x server it wont work but i booted in old kernl then start x its start now and i reboot my computer then start with the lastes kernl ... its done im now loged in my pc on x but fire fox now wont start
<paddy_melon> Wow, Vista is like 4 gigs
<baltadt> I think xp is cd
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> thanks
<noise> hi
<paddy_melon> that's my issue then
<baltadt> might be wrong though
<baltadt> i refurbish old computers and had to buy a spare dvd rom for it
<noise> hi everyone
<paddy_melon> but, any ideas why the DSL Floppy won't work?
<paddy_melon> Is there a floppy I can boot that then boots a USB for me (doesn't have USB option, too old)
<noise> are U using DSL
<baltadt> not off the top of my head
<paddy_melon> no
<aqwq> :(:*
<paddy_melon> baltadt, thanks for your help
<noise> try to create a floppy boot
<baltadt> np
<paddy_melon> noise, a floppy boot of what?
<aqwq> baltadt
<paddy_melon> WTF?
<aqwq> u ther
<jtaji> !pm | aqwq
<ubottu> aqwq: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aqwq> sorry:(
<baltadt> I need help with remote desktop viewer. Anyone here able to help?
<aqwq> i doing sudo apt-get remove firefox
<basas> How do I install Ubuntu on the Nintendo Wii?
<jihedamine> Hi, what is ubuntu karmic using for the first boot screen (not the xsplash screen) ? Is it customizable please ?
<aqwq> then renstall it again
<vajorie> aqwq: can you launch gimp (try using terminal)?
<paddy_melon> basas... I don't think the port has been done
<strange> on the wii?
<paddy_melon> basas, get a PS3
<basas> I have the homebrew channel installed
<paddy_melon> basas, there is a linux GUI distro though
<Enigmator_> is there a way to disable Nepomuk system without getting multiple errors in dolphin console output ?
<aqwq> yea
<holmser> whats the command to burn isos from the command line?
<aqwq> gimp its working
<paddy_melon> basas, the HBC doesn't instantly allow the Wii to be a supercomputer... it isn't capable of Ubuntu
<paddy_melon> Ubuntu server... yes
<jihedamine> Is the first boot screen on karmic using usplash ?
<baltadt> I can't see windows with VNC. anyone?
<marks256> Can LVM be used across servers? Say if i have 2 servers each with 8TB of space, can i combine those over the network into a single LVM?
<nyxx> hi, I just updated to 9.10 from an older ubuntu (8.04)... I use this primarily over a remote x-session. It won't let me mount usb&other hard drives from the remote session, nor will it let me adjust user & groups options. What config file do I need to tweak to disable this protection?
<paddy_melon> baltadt, never had that problem
<vajorie> aqwq: is your system uptodate? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aqwq> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aqwq> yes its uptodate
<baltadt> I can see the desktop and when I open windows i see them on monitor but not remote computer
<aqwq> Reading package lists... Done
<Alan502> How can i automate downloads in kubuntu? so when a download ends, the other one would start automatically. I have kget but i can't find any similar option.
<aqwq> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Alan502> How can i automate downloads in kubuntu? so when a download ends, the other one would start automatically. I have kget but i can't find any similar option.
<vajorie> aqwq: does firefox run in safe mode? firefox -safe-mode
<holmser> damn... I keep getting coasters no matter which prog I use to burn discs
<aqwq> root@Sys:/tmp# firefox -safe-mode
<aqwq> Bus erro
<vajorie> aqwq: root? why (also how) using root?
<paddy_melon> Anyone know a floppy disc that will allow me to then boot a bootable USB on a computer too old to boot USB? Any linux distro will do, I just need to get files off before I reformat
<holmser> tracking servo failure?  what the hell?
<aqwq> how wht?
<IdleOne> !repeat | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aqwq> sudo bash
<aqwq> give me root access
<holmser> this is killing me
<paddy_melon> or, a linux distro on a flashdrive that allows me to upload the contents of the HDD over FTP
<paddy_melon> aqwq, try sudo -i
<vajorie> aqwq: try launching firefox from your regular user account
<Alan502> thanks IdleOne
<aqwq> neo@Sys:~$ firefox
<aqwq> Bus error
<nyxx> can anyone help me? This new setting is a major annoyance.
<aqwq> when terminal firefox its give me bus error
<aqwq> i even cant google the problem caz firefox wont start
<leetom> aqwq: use chrome
<vajorie> aqwq: sudo apt-get install aurora
<seq> I moved a server to using software raid with mdadm (and lvm on top of that). I get dumped in the initramfs and do not have any /dev/md* devices. Anybody have any ideas on how to fix?
<aqwq> E: Couldn't find package aurora
<d9500> aqwq, arora.
<d9500> not aurora, if you mean the browser
<equs> paddy_melon, puppylinux will allow you to install to USB and build a boot floppy
<aqwq> arora like firefox?
<vajorie> aqwq: sorry, mistyped, it was arora
<aqwq> brother
<aqwq> why firefox give me bus error
<aqwq> and wht is bus error
<aqwq> arora is 40 mg :S
<d9500> aqwq, from what i've seen, arora is a lot like firfox but 1) based on webkit instead of gecko, 2) much faster to launch, and 3) comes with flash blocking (maybe other script blocking too?) built in, instead of as a third party add-on
<paddy_melon> equs, thank you very much
<aqwq> ok
<equs> paddy_melon, you are welcome
<aqwq> but we did't resolve the firefox problem
<Chewie[]> question: running ubuntu 9.10 (gnome), i have two monitors as separate x servers using the nvidia driver. is there a way to specify different settings for each session? or a different user? or a different WM?
<vajorie> aqwq: you could also search fro browsers in synaptic package mamaner. suggested as temporary fix...
<Chewie[]> aqwq: what is the firefox problem?
<aqwq> when i press firefox to open it its loading then despair
<paddy_melon> sorry to trouble you equs but, can you point me to a link of this?
<paddy_melon> can't seem to find it
<lstarnes> quok: what happens when you start it in a terminal?
<aqwq> then i try to start it from trimnal its says bus error
<lstarnes> aqwq: try moving ~/.mozilla/ to another location or deleting it
<Chewie[]> aqwq: rename .firefox and see if it changes.. if it does, it's a profile problem, most likely an extension problem.
<Chewie[]> aqwq: also, have you restarted X since this started happening?
<aqwq> i back from work i trun on my computer then x wont start
<Chewie[]> lstarnes is correct, ~/.mozilla, not what i said.
<vajorie> Chewie[]: aqwq tried starting firefox in safe mode as well, same error
<aqwq> yea
<basas> How do I install Ubuntu on my Nintendo Wii?
<aqwq> now arora is done
<basas> I have the homebrew channel installted
<holmser> no ubuntu for wii
<equs> paddy_melon, http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<ajt1> hello everyone
<dg1> hwy my avi movies are a funny color
<dg1> hey*
<basas> I can't install ubuntu on my wii?
<skitzo> hey guys!!!
<vajorie> aqwq: have a look at here if arora worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026086&highlight=firefox+bus+error
<jtaji> basas: you can not
<aqwq> thx
<basas> oh damn
<basas> i can install debian
<basas> and gentoo
<paddy_melon> thanks equs
<ajt1> wheres the place/channel to ask my stereotypical ubuntu gone wrong question?
<jtaji> basas: interesting, didn't know that.. I'd say stick with debian then
<paddy_melon> uh, sorry equs but, can't find it on that page
<ajt1> yes i have tried the forums
<jtaji> basas: I don't see anyone having done ubuntu yet
<holmser> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Linux
<basas> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Linux
<basas> personal jynx!
<holmser> thats about it... very specialized distros
<equs> paddy_melon, go to #puppylinux on freedode for help
<paddy_melon> ok thanks
<skitzo> well i just switched from the 32 bit version of ubuntu to the x64 to take advantage of my processer/memory etc.. and was just wondering before i go stuffing it all up what do i need to know as far as installing applications etc.. im thinking flash etc thats still only 32bit (i think) does the software centre recognise my os as x64? and will it source 64bit apps within it?
<baltadt> need help with vnc, cant see windows but can see desktop
<jtaji> skitzo: it still installs the 32-bit flash
<jtaji> skitzo: works fine here
<jtaji> skitzo: but yeah basically everything else will be 64-bit
<leetom> baltadt: have you installed vncserver
<ajt1> is there a way to restore / repair an ubuntu user profile? i turned on my netbook the other day and now the top bar is all reset to default. Also, I cant run a lot of programs.
<skitzo> jtaji, sweet.. so within the software center it will have all x64 software if available.. (so i dont need to jump online and go source it out myself)
<baltadt> i don't think so
<baltadt> leetom, sudo apt-get install vncserver?
<leetom> baltadt: or vnc4server
<baltadt> on server or remote
<d9500> skitzo, don't use the flash from the repos, either through app center or synaptic. it's 32-bit, and still requires nsplugin wrapper, etc. use the 64-bit flash 10.0.34.42 from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<leetom> baltadt: on server
<baltadt> ok will try that
<whammo> I notice I don't have soundjuicer and it's not in the repos. can anybody recommend a good substitute?
<baltadt> leetom, ok installed on server. now what
<skitzo> d9500, shot bro! mean.. thanks for that info
<Oinkoinkoink> Hi i need help with Evolution Mail
<leetom> baltadt: is that vnc4server or vncserver?
<baltadt> vnc4server
<KB1JWQ> Oinkoinkoink: Okay.  What's the issue?
<d9500> np skitzo
<Oinkoinkoink> Me and my girlfriend are using Evolution
<Oinkoinkoink> With different mail account
<Oinkoinkoink> But when i configure it
<Oinkoinkoink> All my mail and her
<Oinkoinkoink> Are mix
<FloodBot3> Oinkoinkoink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oinkoinkoink> How come
<leetom> baltadt: run vnc4server on server
<lstarnes> Oinkoinkoink: are you using separate computer accounts?
<Oinkoinkoink> No
<lstarnes> Oinkoinkoink: that would explaim it
<lstarnes> *explain
<leetom> baltadt: the connect server with ip:5901
<DaskreeCh> Hello
<DaskreeCh> why would do-release-upgrade fail ?
<Oinkoinkoink> Its impossible to have 2 different mail account
<Oinkoinkoink> On the same session
<lstarnes> DaskreeCh: it depends on the error messages
<DaskreeCh> It cannot find the 9.10 upgrade servers?
<Oinkoinkoink> Thats a little bit stupid lol
<DaskreeCh> lstarnes: No new release found
<jmyers1> When I do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I get 'FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.' -- any ideas what I might do to remedy this?
<Oinkoinkoink> And im using a POP with my mail, i cannot see the picture
<lstarnes> DaskreeCh: I'm not sure what would cause that
<skitzo> d9500, i downloaded it mate, but i cant install it through synaptic..
<lstarnes> jmyers1: you need the right packages for ndiswrapper installed
<DaskreeCh> lstarnes: Me either it's really annoying
<jmyers1> lstarnes: Well, I installed the driver with it via the ndiswrapper -i wg311v3.inf command
<Oinkoinkoink> Ndiswrapper is a pain in the a55
<Oinkoinkoink> Good luck body
<kcj1993> where is System → Administration → Services in 9.10
<d9500> skitzo, don't use synaptic or dpkg. it's not a .deb file. it should be a tar.gz file. just open the directory in nautilus where you downloaded it to, then right-click on the tar.gz package and choose "extract here." it will extract a file called libflashplayer.so.
<baltadt> leetom: when i log in now there is no desktop
<skitzo> d9500, all good, sorry still a newbie aye lol windows has warped my fragile little mind ahaha
<d9500> skitzo, then close firefox and any other browsers, open your home folder in nautilus, hit ctrl+h to show hidden directories, open the .mozilla directory, and create a directory inside it called "plugins" (no quotes.) copy libflashplayer.so to that directory, open firefox and you should have the flashplugin instealled now.
<bodi> hello all
<whammo> hello
<baltadt> what program should I use on remote puter
<d9500> skitzo, you can test by going to youtube, dailymotion, any site that needs flash to play videos, etc.
<skitzo> d9500, shot! legend
<leetom> baltadt: maybe you should edit  $HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<tawhnee> when I press ctrl + Z what does that do?
<tawhnee> in shell
<DaskreeCh> tawhnee: Suspend a task
<|_ocke> it suspends the process
<DaskreeCh> tawhnee: type jobs
<tawhnee> Can it still like run?
<|_ocke> puts it in background status
<|_ocke> its still running
<Tiders> How does KDE's speed compare to GDM
<tawhnee> ah
<angch> hardy 8.04. why is any process by haldaemon shows up as it's uid when i do a "ps axu"? everything else is fine, and haldaemon is listed in /etc/passwd
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: do you mean Gnome?
<vajorie> tawhnee: afaik it will not be running though it's backgrounded
<leetom> baltadt: and you have to logout the gome on server
<baltadt> leetom: what program on remote puter side
<Tiders> DaskreeCh, Yes
<dragonfist> help me!
<Tiders> DaskreeCh, GDM is another name for Gnome is it not?
<tawhnee> how do i bring it back from background?
<dragonfist> my monitor makes me dizzy.
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: about the same though Gnome is much snappier at startup
<vajorie> tawhnee: try with firefox: open in terminal, tell it to load a website, ctrl+z while loading
<skitzo> d9500, did all that mate, but when i went to youtube.com i got the message Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: No they are different things
<vajorie> tawhnee: command is fg
<dragonfist> i want to change the refresh rate but how?
<Tiders> DaskreeCh, Could you explain?
<leetom> baltadt: the pre-installed one is ok
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: Gnome is the Desktop and princples around it
<d9500> skitzo, you're not using flashblock or noscript addons in firefox, are you?
<DaskreeCh> GDM is the login screen
<DaskreeCh> Or the program that gives you the login screen
<skitzo> d9500, um.. i don't think so i just freshly installed ubuntu
<Tiders> DaskreeCh, Isnt GDE just an acronym for Gnome Desktop Environment?
<lstarnes> DaskreeCh: it is also responsible for managing the session, starting the desktop environment, and restarting X when it fails
<lstarnes> Tiders: no
<skitzo> d9500, maybe java isn't installed?
<lstarnes> Tiders: gnome is always gnome
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: You said GDM
<rejohn1> Anyone here think they can help me figure out why my  laptop wont upgrade from KU 904 to 910?  The only tinng that's not completely standard is I've been using the KDE upgrade sw from launchpad ppa. Have been doing "apt-get update" "apt-get dist-upgrade" to maintain the system.  In #kubuntu, we can't figure it out.  Any thoughts?
<skitzo> d9500, do i need to find a x64 version java to?
<DaskreeCh> lstarnes: Right but it can hardly be considered GNome
<mdeonte> How do I get my server to look like that
<DaskreeCh> it's just the display manager
<Tiders> DaskreeCh, Whats the difference between GDE and GDM then X_X
<baltadt> when I  log out on server the access on remote like 192.168.254.2 it say no connection
<mdeonte> oops
<mdeonte> nvm
<d9500> skitzo, not that i can tell. i can use the 64-bit flash plugin fine on my machine w/ no java runtime environment installed.
<baltadt> when I use 192.168.254.2:5901 is gives grey screen with 3 checked blocks
<lstarnes> Tiders: GDE doesn't exist
<leetom> baltadt: have you closed the gnome on server?
<Tiders> lstarnes Ive heard it said often
<lstarnes> Tiders: there is no such thing as GDE.  Gnome is always just "Gnome" or "GNOME"
<lstarnes> Tiders: this is the first time I've heard it
<alankila> KDM and GDM, I bet, is the real question.
<leetom> gdk?
<baltadt> u mean the gui
<Tiders> lstarnes, Ah.. Maybe just all the people I talk to use it as slang or something
<DaskreeCh> alankila: That's a silly question in that context
<leetom> baltadt: yea
<lstarnes> Tiders: GDM just handles logging in, starting the rest of Gnome or another desktop environment, and restarting X when it shuts off
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: Or ignorance :)
<d9500> skitzo, also, make sure you do not have any existing flash player (32-bit) or gnash (open source flash player) instealled.
<baltadt> no how do I do that
<lstarnes> Tiders: KDM does the same thing, but it is part of KDE, not Gnome
<d9500> installed*
<leetom> baltadt: logout, then press ctrl+alt+F1, login, then vnc4server
<chilli0> Hi i need some help, Im on the live cd atm and i have 30gig of unalocated space . How can i make another partion bigger ?
<skitzo> d9500, i'll check
<DaskreeCh> Does anyone have any insight as to why do-release-upgrade would fail with no new release found on Jaunty at this time ?
<baltadt> leetom: how to re enable gui
<DaskreeCh> chilli0: gparted
<dukz> i'm having trouble with network manager. What should a route look like?
<Razer> does anyone use xmonad?
<chilli0> DaskreeCh:  Im on gparted .
<vajorie> chilli0: make sure you have back ups though
<DaskreeCh> chilli0: Then you resize as you need to then
<leetom> baltadt: you cant login on remote after you enabled gui
<chilli0> Must i make the unallocated ext3 ?
<skitzo> d9500, just checked no other flash installed, software centres giving me the option to install adobe flash.. wont this be the x64 version?
<alankila> dukz: a declaration of gateway address for reaching certain network or host?
<baltadt> but if I wanted to
<dukz> alankila: hehe wait... im putting mine on pastebin
<leetom> baltadt: press ctrl+alt+F7 you'll see gdm
<sontek> Hey, I have a gnome menu that doesn't have shutdown/reboot in it, I looked in edit menus and didn't see a way to enable it
<d9500> skitzo, no. the x64 flash player is still considered "prerelease" software, so it's not in the repos yet, and software center/synaptic pull from the repos.
<sontek> you guys have any idea? =)
<DaskreeCh> chilli0: make it what ever you please
<ardchoil1e> sontek: Look in your user menu over on the right
<Razer> chilli0:  use ext4
<skitzo> d9500, :( i dunno then i did what ya said
<xpololz> Hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i need to get gforth 0.7.0 installed can anyone help me? pm please :)
<sontek> ardchoil1e: I want the extra screenspace so I got rid of that
<baltadt> leetom: ok i'm logged in now. but it is terminal. is there a way to see the gui remotly?
<ardchoil1e> sontek: then the shutdown/reboot options should have automatically been added to your standard menu
<Zeppelin> Hi
<Zeppelin> I downloaded WhatPulse from the website
<vajorie> sontek: (too obvious, sorry) did you look under "System"?
<Zeppelin> i open the whatpulse program by opening the whatpulse file in ~/Desktop/32bit/
<Zeppelin> bu..
<Zeppelin> but..
<Zeppelin> i want whatpulse to show up under the applications menu, i don't know how to do this
<leetom> baltadt: terminal? gnome should run ...
<d9500> skitzo, open firefox and then, on the menu bar, click on "tools" and then "add-ons." when the add-ons window opens, click "plugins." you should see "Shockwave Flash. Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42" there. do you?
<baltadt> leetom: i have grey background with the 3 boxes and a terminal window in front
<Catty> Greetings... new install of ubuntu 9.04 (couldnt install 9.10 for some reason all the .ISOs I d/l'ed didn't seem to work..)... I can't get online with this base install though.. need to be able to make (?) ad-hoc wireless connections... which software packages might I be able to download to put on a cd or usb stick to transfer to the computer (need to d/l it on windows, so no easy apt-get here..) thanks...
<skitzo> d9500, no
<leetom> baltadt: that's when i login gnome on server
<leetom> baltadt: you login on another computer?
<cb1147> I just installed Ubuntu, but I did not install the boot loader, because I am not the only person who uses the system and I do not want to confuse them.  Is it possible to boot from the installation disc?
<d9500> skitzo, then either one of two things is happening. the libflashplayer.so is not in the correct directory/not being detected by firefox, or, less likely, you're not running an x64 system.
<chilli0> DaskreeCh:  Erm
<baltadt> yes when I log in on remote computer with Remote desktop viewer
<sircrazy> so i was looking at ubuntu, but is there a rolling release type like debian? where i like debian for that, but i cant find it
<D9> Need help installing intel video drivers.  My got corrupted and I have a white screen when I try to load in to gnome.  Even in safe mode.  I can get into a terminal.  Can somone help me down load the intel vid drivers via the terminal.  they are in synaptic.  Thanks.
<chilli0> It doesnt let me resize it
<Some_Person> sircrazy: You mean like debian unstable?
<d9500> skitzo, pm me and i'll go into more detailed instructions on how to do the install.
<chilli0> I hawe the unallocated and when i try to make the ext3 bigger it dont work
<leetom> baltadt: what about the server? it runs with gui?
<lstarnes> sircrazy: you could try the development branch (ubuntu 10.04 is the current development version), but it is extremely likely to break and it is unsu[[prted
<sircrazy> Some_Person: i mean like rolling release, where i install it, and i just keep adding updates
<baltadt> leetom: yes it does
<vishah> hello all, Im trying to find a list of security vulnerabilities for sendmail v8.13.1, for uppgrading purposes.
<baltadt> leetom: do I need to log out on server?
<leetom> baltadt: yeah
<baltadt> ok let me try that
<lstarnes> vishah: ubuntu's packages are automatically updated to patch security vulnerabilities
<vajorie> sircrazy: neither are rolling releases... you do dist-upgrades, which tend to create problems
<sircrazy> is ubuntu all in numbers 9.04 and 9.10 etc, or is there a branch just for rolling release
<dukz> hey guys. Help with network-manager. I seem to be having trouble with my route output whenver I use a certain IP
<sircrazy> oh, i thought it was like debian though
<baltadt> leetom: then local ip plus :5901?\
<vajorie> sircrazy: for rolling release, see arch linux
<dukz> http://pastebin.com/m2eba9728 <==== this is the route output
<lstarnes> sircrazy: there is no such branch
<sircrazy> darn
<vajorie> sircrazy: debian isn't rolling release either
<sircrazy> i like ubuntu style
<D9> Anyone know how to load the vid drivers from repositories via the terminal?
<sircrazy> used 9.04
<lstarnes> sircrazy: some distributions only offer that kind of branch, like gentoo and arch
<sircrazy> but i dont like this giant jump to 9.10
<vishah> lstarnes: yes but this is on a server, they want a list of vulnerabilities, because they are thinking of upgrading
<sircrazy> seems so big
<leetom> baltadt: maybe you have to run vnc4server in command another time
<sircrazy> like if i dont reinstall i will have issue
<lstarnes> vishah: if it's the ubuntu package, it should be patched automatically
<Some_Person> sircrazy: it goes by year.month
<dukz> when i use a 192.168.10.50, the route goes crazy, I can ping internally, but can't get out of the network. But when I use a 192.168.10.60, everything seems to be fine.
<lstarnes> vishah: although it will be patched, not upgraded to an upstream version
<Some_Person> sircrazy: 9.10 = 2009 september
<sircrazy> right
<sircrazy> no
<Some_Person> sircrazy: october sorry
<lstarnes> vishah: most linux distributions patch packages for security issues
<sircrazy> october
<D9> is this thing working?  can you see this?
<dukz> I didnt have this problem last week. and I need my ip to be 10.50 since i've already setup my NAT, etc.
<sircrazy> lol
<lstarnes> dukz: yes
<FloodBot3> sircrazy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> dukz: oops, wrong person
<lstarnes> D9: yes, it is working
<D9> Oh good.
<dukz> any suggestions?
<lstarnes> D9: I don't know an answer to your question though. Sorry.
<D9> :-)
<d9500> sircrazy, ubuntu (unfortunately IMO) doesn't have a rolling-release system. that said, you can use PPAs to make some of the major parts (kernel, firefox, openoffice even, I think) get frequent, even daily updates to the latest version.
<alankila> dukz: what do you mean by "when I use 192.168.10.50". These are two different machines?
<sircrazy> but i was thinking more like something where it doesnt have 9.10, just ubuntu base and i just upgrade every week or so and it stays with all the current stuff, like on debian, where its number 5, but its like rolling
<sircrazy> ok, that stinks
<D9> lstarnes: so who is the rock star when it comes to vid drivers?
<alankila> dukz: the problem with the .50 is that the default route points to localhost instead of 192.168.10.2.
<lstarnes> D9: nobody in particular
<Some_Person> sircrazy: anyway, there are 3 branches of ubuntu: lts, stable, and development. lts has few long term releases. stable has 6 month releases. development is for development of the next stable version, and is pretty much unusable usually
<dukz> alankila: same machine. I just edited the IP in network manager.
<dukz> alankila: That's right. My default gw should be 192.168.10.2 (that's our firewall).
<sircrazy> so long term release is kind of like rolling, because it lasts a long time?
<vajorie> sircrazy: what you described is arch linux :)
<alankila> dukz: aha. Hmm. I don't know why that would happen, though, but the gateway is wrong, maybe you can somehow force it correct.
<baltadt> leetom: i am loged in on server but in terminal. still on remote puter
<Some_Person> sircrazy: No, it gets few updates.
<sircrazy> i hear arch linux is real hard, that u have to do a LOT of manual stuff
<alankila> dukz: oh wait, I said wrong way ... .60 is the one with localhost as gateway...
<lstarnes> sircrazy: it's easier than gentoo
<baltadt> leetom: is there a way to make gui show
<vajorie> sircrazy: it's hard because it's a rolling release.
<lstarnes> sircrazy: and it's only a bit harder than debian
<lstarnes> sircrazy: some operations are actually easier
<sircrazy> really, well i saw they have new stuff
<leetom> baltadt: try startx
<sircrazy> i like that
<Some_Person> sircrazy: there's no "rolling release" for ubuntu like there is for debian (assuming you refer to unstable branch).
<sircrazy> but i always told ubuntu is more stable
<dukz> alankila: alankila, actually, it's the correct gateway. That's why I find it weird that when I set it to 10.60, it has a localhost gateway, but it can connect to the internet. but the one with 10.50 cannot
<D9> anyone know how to down load drivers in terminal?  From the repositories.
<baltadt> leetom: user not allthorized to run x server   aborting
<leetom> baltadt: then sudo startx?
<alankila> dukz: I agree. It is the first time I see something like this -- I have no idea how your symptoms can happen. Linux should not be capable of routing the packets correctly when it sets itself as the gateway.
<sircrazy> so can i make arch stable like ubuntu?
<Some_Person> sircrazy: I'd recommend sticking with the stable branch pretty much always for ubuntu. When the development branch gets to RC status it's pretty close to stable if not already, but you might as well wait the extra short time to be sure
<fer> hola
<lstarnes> sircrazy: it's usually stable for me in virtual machines
<sircrazy> virtual what?
<vajorie> sircrazy: stable means having a system that is already well tested
<dukz> alankila: yeah i know. it wasnt like this before, and i was wondering about it when i got here this mroning
<dukz> ugh
<lstarnes> sircrazy: machines
<sircrazy> oh like vbox?
<lstarnes> sircrazy: yes
<Some_Person> sircrazy: If you do want/need more recent packages for a stable release there are unofficial repositories (often on launchpad ppa)
<sircrazy> i should try that, can i like practice in that.
<cb1147> I'm wanting to install Ubuntu 9.10 alongside an existing Windows 7 installation, but I do not want Ubuntu's boot loader installed for various reasons.  I simply want the machine to boot as if Ubuntu wasn't installed.  Is it possible to manually boot Ubuntu from the installation CD?
<sircrazy> i heard about ppa, but it seems ahrd
<lstarnes> sircrazy: yes
<lstarnes> sircrazy: ppas are relatively easy
<sircrazy> hard. having to edit system files
<lstarnes> sircrazy: editing system files isn't always as hard as you think it is
<sircrazy> oh
<sircrazy> i should look it up
<sircrazy> i heard u get new firefox that way
<D9> is it that microsoft is releasing MSLINUX 1.0 in febuary?
<dukz> can't even traceroute
<lstarnes> sircrazy: as long as you pay attention to announcements related to updates, most rolling release systems can be kept stable easily
<sircrazy> oh, does that comment refer to arch?
<sircrazy> there is like so much to learn
<sircrazy> i dont know where to begin, lol
<lstarnes> sircrazy: or any other rolling release system
<photobug21> Hello :)
<lstarnes> sircrazy: you can learn the basics of linux systems on an easier distribution like ubuntu
<sircrazy> thank you for all of your knoweldge and tolerating me
<D9> hi photobug21 what do you need
<DaskreeCh> lstarnes: or LFS!
<lstarnes> DaskreeCh: that's more advanced though
<chris_> LOAF
<xpololz> Hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i need to get gforth 0.7.0 installed can anyone help me? pm please :)
<alankila> dukz: check out if iptables nat and normal chains are empty when the localhost gateway is in use. Maybe there's some super weird netfilter setup
<photobug21> Hi, just hanging out D9 thanks
<photobug21> brb
<alankila> dukz: that's all I can think of
<D9> anyone know how to install vid driver from the repositorys.
<lstarnes> !intel | D9
<ubottu> D9: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<D9> lstarnes, know regression.. what does that mean
<vajorie> sircrazy: I think you might wanna rethink whether what you want is really a "rolling release" distro, or just some of the software that is quite up to date (eg, having firefox up to date instead of having all the system on the bleeding edge brand new packages). In ubuntu, it is really not that hard to jump from one long-term supported version to another every 3 year or so (called "LTS), while keeping some of the packages you wan
<baltadt> leetom: great I don't have a terminal anymore. i tryed to start over and typed exit
<lstarnes> D9: something becoming broken or downgrading in functionality
<cb1147> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 alongside an existing Windows 7 installation, but I chose not to install Ubuntu's boot loader for various reasons.  When I power on my computer, Windows 7 loads, which is how I want it.  I want to manually boot the Ubuntu system from the installation disc.  Is this possible?  Are there options that I can specify in "Boot Options"?  Any information would be...
<lstarnes> D9: that doesn't apply to 9.10
<cb1147> ...greatly appreciated.
<vajorie> *have not been (relatively)
<lstarnes> D9: which intel card are you using?
<sircrazy> vajorie: that actually sounds like what i want. :D
<sircrazy> what you described
<sircrazy> thank you
<pyro2927> I just installed ubuntu succesfully, but now during my boot up it hangs on "PREFETCH window"
<pyro2927> does anyone know how to fix that?
<leetom> baltadt: it's ok now:
<vinnie_> did freenode do something new? saying my router is buggy. Whats up with that?
<Tiders> How does KDE work with dual displays
<lstarnes> vinnie_: you were banned from this channel because your router was vulnerable to the DCC exploit
<pvl1> Tiders, wat do u nean
<Tiders> Like will it work okay?
<Tiders> pvl1, Will it work okay*
<pvl1> Tiders, depends on ue card
<Tiders> pvl1, Nvidia
<vinnie_> lstarnes: i changed to port 80001 and the 'test me' and now im back.
<lstarnes> vinnie_: that should work around the exploit
<pvl1> Tiders, should be fine. i have an ati and runs flawlessly
<blurk> Can anyone help me install "http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570?offset=100#comments"? =)
<baltadt> leetom: no I cant figure out how to get it back
<blurk> Can't get em to work
<D9> If I want to down load a driver package is this the correct syntax? apt-get install (package name)?
<vinnie_> lstarnes: should i go ahead and upgrade my firmware?
<vajorie> sircrazy: you're welcome :)
<lstarnes> D9: it depends on the package name
<Tiders> pvl1, Will I be losing anything by switching to Kubuntu? Performance wise etc
<lstarnes> D9: but it is sudo apt-get install packagename
<D9> lstarnes, is there anything else I need?
<pvl1> Tiders, not that i know off. i keep gnome and kde, they seem to run the same
<lstarnes> D9: other than the name of the package, no
<D9> ok
<vajorie> D9: what's the driver you wanna get? perhaps someone here knows something tipsy about that...
<Tiders> pvl1, If I wanted to install the KDE environment onto my box alongside GNOME could I do that and then remove ALL KDE stuff easily if I dont like?
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: yes
<lstarnes> Tiders: it can be a bit tricky though
<pvl1> Tiders, idk about the easily part but yes
<DaskreeCh> lstarnes: no it's not
<DaskreeCh>  it's a hell of a lot easier than removing Gnome
<pvl1> Tiders, oh if all then yes
<vajorie> Tiders: if you install it using aptitude, I believe removing it would be very easy
<Tiders> Would I just do sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<freemind> Hi all, I would like to know how many sata drives linux can support on x86 arch ?
<DaskreeCh> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<DaskreeCh> freemind: Somewhere in the region of 700,000
<Tiders> DaskreeCh, Thanks
<vajorie> Tiders: nope, apt-get would just remove that one meta-package. install with sudo aptitude install whatever
<goose> how can I get my system to automagically mount an additional internal hard drive on startup?
<Tiders> vajorie, Sudo apt-get and aptitude are different?  I thought apt-get was just a front end
<vajorie> Tiders: and remove with sudo aptitude remove whatever (same package name, so that it can remember what it installed alongside "whatever")
<freemind> DaskreeCh, so... the limit is only the hardware limit?  If I add enough controler cards ?
<DaskreeCh> goose: automagically mount it where?
<vajorie> Tiders: aptitude is a bit more intelligent :p
<goose> DaskreeCh: /media/space
<baltadt> leetom: got it back
<DaskreeCh> freemind: no there is a limit. I doubt a single human will ever hit it though
<DaskreeCh> !fstab | goose
<ubottu> goose: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<goose> DaskreeCh: it's an extra internal HD I use for all my various media stuff
<vajorie> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<goose> DaskreeCh: although I can't "find" it through /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab -- I can only mount it by going to "Computer" and double clicking "298.1 GB Volume"
<baltadt> leetom: it still says fatal server error: server is already active for display 0....when typied sudo startx
<D9> Vajorie, thanks.  I got the driver... It think.  it jsut the basic intel drivers that come pre loaded.
<Mr_Lordi> goose: yes, xchat FTW
<DaskreeCh> goose: Add it to fstab and it will mount it every boot
<i_is_broke> ok im trying to learn python, and i have typed in the command to help and then type in the help section modules and my screen goes blank and then turns white and the only thing i can do is reboot? why?
<DaskreeCh> freemind: Sort of like the limit it has on RAM is 16 Exabytes
<DaskreeCh> There is a limit but if you hit it then you have waaaaaaaaaay too much money
<sarthorks> my cpu fan seems to be malfunctioning. I have cleaned out all the dirt, but even now, during booting, at the splash screen, the fan suddenly starts blowing, and the computer just goes off. if after a few attempts, the fan doesn't start up at splash screen, my hardy loads fine.
<Mr_Lordi> i_is_broke: try typing quit
<baltadt> leetom: still there?
<i_is_broke> Mr_Lordi, when i get the white screen?
<Mr_Lordi> i_is_broke: pm me
<vajorie> sarthorks: did you try booting with stuff like acpi=off?
<brijith> mobile broad band connection fails
<sarthorks> vajorie : could you be more specific. i am not at all familiar with all this.
<baltadt> anyone know about vnc
<brijith> Help me please
<vajorie> sarthorks: give me a second
<sarthorks> vajorie: sure
<DaskreeCh> Does anyone have any insight as to why do-release-upgrade would fail with no new release found on Jaunty at this time ?
<DaskreeCh> baltadt:  a more xplicit question perhaps?
<baltadt> daskreech: try ... sudo apt-get update
<baltadt> daskreech: i can access server but it only shows terminal. I try startx and it says fatal server error
<baltadt> daskreech: same with sudo startx
<DaskreeCh> baltadt: What's the server error?
<sarthorks> vajorie: did you mean something on the lines of : http://paste.ubuntu.com/344015/
<goose> DaskreeCh: that worked, except that I don't own /media/space, and "sudo chown -R goose /media/space" isn't fixing it :/
<DaskreeCh> goose: You mean you don't own the drive now that it's mounted?
<baltadt> DaskreeCh: server is already active for display 0
<DaskreeCh>  how much security do you need on it?
<goose> DaskreeCh: exactly
<goose> I can't write to it
<vajorie> sarthorks: when the computer boots to *grub*, before it actually boots Ubuntu, press e. What you want to do is to follow the direction at the end of the screen to find the line in your very first grub entry that starts like this: "kernel /boot/vmlinuz .....". at the end of that line, add acpi=off, so it looks like this "........... ro quiet splash acpi=off", then press b to boot that entry. this is temporary; editing the menu.li
<DaskreeCh> baltadt: you have X running already
<DaskreeCh> goose: I know that. Does it matter if other people can write to it?
<baltadt> i dont know...how to tell
<goose> DaskreeCh: I'm the only user on the box
<DaskreeCh> or must it be that only you can use it?
<goose> chmod 777?
<DaskreeCh> under options in fstab add umask=0022
<DaskreeCh> then reboot or run sudo mount -a --remount
<vajorie> sarthorks: it's been a while since I did any edits to my grub on the fly, so pay attention to the tips that the screen provides you about editing grub entries while on the grub menu
<baltadt> DaskreeCh: i dont think so. how do I tell
<sarthorks> vajorie: thanks a lot.
<vajorie> sarthorks: I hope it works
<DaskreeCh> baltadt: ps aux | grep -i X
<goose> DaskreeCh: it didn't like umask=0022 :/ fails to mount
<baltadt> DaskreeCh: got a screen full after that
<mamooli> hello, does anyone knows how can i find php.ini file in a defult instalation of ubuntu?
<goose> huh
<ardchoil1e> mamooli: sudo updatedb && locate php.ini
<goose> DaskreeCh: it fixed itself when I set flags back to "defaults"
<goose> thanks though :D
<DaskreeCh> baltadt: pastebin it
<DaskreeCh> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Zeppelin> hi
<willluongo> hi Zeppelin
<jason_> DaskreeCh: root        24  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Dec13   0:00 [ata_aux]
<jason_> jason    10251  0.0  0.2  11128  7008 ?        S    21:59   0:00 Xvnc :1 -desktop jason-desktop:1 (jason) -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-jason-u9Cwia/database -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -rfbwait 30000 -rfbauth /home/jason/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -pn -extension XFIXES
<jason_> jason    10862  0.0  0.2  11092  6788 ?        S    22:14   0:00 Xvnc :2 -desktop jason-desktop:2 (jason) -auth /home/jason/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -rfbwait 30000 -rfbauth /home/jason/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5902 -pn -extension XFIXES
<jason_> root     12317  0.2  1.1  45276 34692 tty7     Ss+  22:45   0:02 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-K2YWxx/database -nolisten tcp
<FloodBot4> jason_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeppelin> I downloaded what pulse and extracted the file to my desktop.
<Zeppelin> the file is called 32bit. i run the executable file and whatpulse runs
<Zeppelin> i want to add whatpulse to the applications menu somehow
<Tiders> How do I make fonts not display TINY in Kubuntu
<illy> Hello, could someone help me?
<illy> Could someone help me please?
<DaskreeCh> yes
<hiatus> Tiders: in ubuntu you can adjust all the fonts in the appearance settings
<ardchoil1e> !ask | illy
<ubottu> illy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<illy> Oh, sorry. Will do.
<illy> I just downloaded Ubuntu, as a partition with Windows 7, and was trying to set up my internet connection. But it will not recognize that I have a wireless internet? I can do wired, but wireless won't show up. What do I do?
<illy> Anybody got an answer?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | illy
<ubottu> illy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baltadt> ok I give upfor tonight
<hiatus> Illy: if you do not have drivers available in hardware drivers. You can you ndiswrapper to install your windows drivers although it can be a little technical
<sebsebseb> illy: Did you install with Wubi?  If so well, real partitions are better in the long run.
<illy> Hiatus, also, I cannot install any packages for some reason. They can not be found. Sebsebseb, no, I downloaded the .iso onto a CD, and then reboot'ed and installed via that.
<hiatus> Illy: worse comes to worse, you can buy a cheap taiwanese wireless adepter. They always work
<sebsebseb> illy: ok
<illy> Hiatus, how much are they in USD? And could you provide a link? and what do they do?
<sebsebseb> hiatus: well maybe not always
<sebsebseb> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<illy> And, also, I really cant downlaod ANY packages, what can I do about that?
<hiatus> Well, almost always
<DoubleDose> whats the difference between regular ubuntu and linux mint?
<sebsebseb> !mint  | DoubleDose
<ubottu> DoubleDose: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<hiatus> Illy: what error do you get?
<DoubleDose> guess ill google it
<illy> Hiatus, It reads everything, but then says E: Can not find package _____.
<PratikAnand> hi...I installed open office 3.1.1 on 9.04...every time I open it , it recursively enters into doc recovery mode...what shud I do?
<sebsebseb> illy: when your wired?
<illy> Yes^
<illy> Unwired too.
<sarthorks> vajorie: hooray! it seems to work! should i make the change in menu.lst itself?
<sebsebseb> illy: maybe the server your getting from is having problems at the moment. it's also possible to change the server
<illy> How do I change the server? I was using the main server, I think.
<hiatus> Illy: mmm, its trying to find your packages from your cd. You need to stop it by removing a bit from a xml file. I forget which one. Someone else could probably tell ya. Its fairly easy
<altf2o> so i thought i would be security minded and check out SELinux, installed it (sort of) of course it crashed, i rebooted and found no difference. Unfortunately the documentation on it on Ubuntu's site is thin. Now i keep getting a crash when trying to reinstall Apparmor instead. Anyone have any success with SELinux in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Zolo> I should sleeeeeeeeeep now
<illy> Hiatus, could you direct me to someone who could tell me?
<sebsebseb> illy: have a look at how things are set up, this is also where you can change the server/mirror if you want to  system > administration > software sources
<illy> hm..OK.
<Kemsei> Hey.
<sebsebseb> Kemsei: hi
<illy> I need to find a way to get my wireless on though first. I use a Linksys router, but it wont recognize it. I tried installing the drivers, but make Makefile would not work, as it was a partial makefile, what should I do?
<hiatus> Illy: if someone from here doesn't know, someone from the forums does. I had the same issue once
<Kemsei> Illy. Do you use a PC or a laptop?
<KB1JWQ> illy: Shouldn't be dependant uponyour router model.
<vinnie_> router firmware upgrade worked.. im back on port 6667 :)
<illy> Hiatus, alright, but forums are really slow responders. Kemsei, Laptop. Kb1, thought that myself.
<KB1JWQ> illy: What happens when you attempt to associate?
<Kemsei> Ah.
<blurk> Anyone know how i get http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570?offset=100#comments to work? i unziped it and made a tar file, but when i load it it sais that it's not a valid theme
<sebsebseb> illy: some how you can probably get a native Linux driver working for the wireless :)  also  got the Windows driver?  if so ndiswarpper should be able to do that, and that can be installed from the CD some how
<illy> Kb1, It just doesnt recognize that I have a internet connection around me.
<Kemsei> Hm...
<sebsebseb> illy: that's Ndiswrapper
<Kemsei> I don't know what to think of that, I might need to look it up.
<illy> Er, could you explain to me about ndiswrapper? Does it install the drivers automatically to recognize the connection? And, I had the problem where I can't install stuff. How would I get it then?
<illy> And lol kemsei =p
<Kemsei> :P
<dnivra_> i use karmic koala and used to connect to internet using pppoeconf. how do i switch to network manager to connect to DSL: network manager says "device not managed"?
<Zelest> what's a good tool to benchmark/test how fast I can read and/or write to my disk?
<Kemsei> I'm not really an expert on the hardware stuff, so.
<bbalajirao> nick
<sebsebseb> illy: it uses the inf file or whatever it was from the Windows driver and then it's set up to use it in Ndiswrapper.  anyway uhm  wireless isn't really my area, so good luck,  and other people will be able to  help you get it working in Ubuntu, I expect
<illy> ok seb =/
<sarthorks> vajorie : it seems to be work. should i make the change in menu.lst?
<Kemsei> Does anybody know of an alternative for Adobe Shockwave player for Ubuntu?
<sheena1> i need to change permissions on a flash drive, and although i know how to do it with the GUI, i need sudo permissions, so i need terminal directions. help?
<illy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360429 Those are my problems, could someone look at that and post/tell me here?
<sheena1> Kemsei: I tried to get shockwave working on 8.10, wouldnt work at all.
<sebsebseb> !permissions | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<illy> Please respond telling me if you will look at that.
<Kemsei> Alright. So there are probably no known alternatives?
<ae86-drifter> hi
<sheena1> sebsebseb: pm me? :)
<sebsebseb> illy: try here a bit later on, if you don't get anywhere here now
<illy> ok.
<illy> i'll go try what you said, by changing the server im gettin packages from, and then try ndiswrapper (did i spell right?)
<illy> in terminal to get ndiswrapper, i should use 'sudo alt-get install ndiswrapper' right?
<illy> And, whats a good fast reliable server to get the packages from? I was using 'Main server'.
<sebsebseb> illy: sudo apt-get
<ozzloy> my "Applications | Places | System" bar is behind all my windows, how do i fix that?
<sebsebseb> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in karmic
<sebsebseb> hmm
<ozzloy> i have it set to autohide
<illy> it doesnt exist in karmic..?
<sebsebseb> illy: have a look at the bot wireless help stuff,  II got it to give you earlier, that will help
<ozzloy> which it does when it should, but then it doesn't come back above all the other windows
<[BIOS]arvind> i use karmic koala and used to connect to internet using pppoeconf. how do i switch to network manager to connect to DSL: network manager says "device not managed"?
<sebsebseb> illy: it does, but you might have to enable some special repo for it or something
<[BIOS]arvind> thing is i used pppoeconf till now but deleted the config file in /etc/ppp/peers accidently
<illy> Hm, do you know a repo for it? And i looked, didnt help at all.
<friendishan> any good cheap or free vpn service for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<illy> Sebsebseb,  Hm, do you know a repo for it? And i looked, didnt help at all.
<friendishan> any good cheap or free vpn service for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<MenZa> !ot > friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan, please see my private message
<friendishan> menza so that means there is no vpn service by ubuntu for ubuntu ?
<MenZa> It means this isn't the place to ask.
<illy> Does anyone here know a repository for Ndiswrapper?
<sebsebseb> illy: you should try and get it working natively really first
<MenZa> illy: ndiswraper is both on the CD and the Ubuntu main repository.
<friendishan> menza : it seems that i am at the right place cause this is a query related to ubuntu
<illy> MenZa, I couldnt find it when I was doing 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' from the main server.
<friendishan> menza: i also want a vpn service and instructions on how to install it
<friendishan> any good cheap or free vpn service for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<turkeyshoot> configure: error: Cannot find pam
<MenZa> friendishan: This is for Ubuntu support, nothing like that.
<MenZa> illy: It's definitely on there.
<sheena1> im trying to change the permissions on a flash drive. i tried gksudo nautilus, and it wont work. help?
<illy> Well, it told me it could not find it. Know any fixes for it?
<sebsebseb> MenZa: illy probably doesn't even need ndiswrapper, they are new to Ubuntu,  they want to configure their wireless
<MenZa> friendishan: Please stop going offtopic.
<MenZa> sebsebseb: Ah alright--I just responded to the question :)
<altf2o> OpenVPN or OpenSwan are good places to start for VPN.
<illy> Excactly what sebsebseb, I just got ubuntu today.
<MenZa> altf2o: He's looking for a provider, which is offtopic for this channel.
<turkeyshoot> anyone know how to correct this config error  configure: error: Cannot find pam
<illy> Sebsebseb. Do you know any fixes for my problem that Ive talked to you about?
<skitzo> hey guys im trying to install x64 flash to firefox i found a site which had a script for ubuntu to install it anyways its installed now but its crashing my firefox and i've dug myself into a hole as i cant uninstall it now :((
<turkeyshoot> i think i need to copy pam_authenticate to a library directory, not sure where tho
<sebsebseb> illy: I am on the verge of leaving here,  first of al you should read the bot wireless link really, so you understand more about wireless on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !wireless | illy
<ubottu> illy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<illy> I have already read all of it :(
<illy> Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card is what my wireless card is btw. And Ubuntu says that I do not have a WLAN connection?
<sheena1> im trying to change the permissions on a flash drive. i tried gksudo nautilus, and it wont work. help?
<openros> I upgraded, from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, my wireless stopped working. i ddint some googling and installed some modules. Now my computer detects the wireless, but doesnt connect even if i give the right key
<chalcedny> i know this isn't GIMP, but nobody is there, could anyone tell us how to make 4 image spaces on a page?
<d9500> skitzo, welcome back. what happened?
<illy> Chalc, that would make you have to have 4 mirrors.
<illy> Wait, do you mean 4 of the same? and when you change one, it changes all?
<illy> Sebsebseb, are you still there? I found the problem, but need your help for a few seconds too.
<chalcedny> illy, no i only can print 1 picture per page... i will save ink by printing 4 images
<sebsebseb> illy: hmm
<illy> Oh, collage the 4 images into one image, then print them.
<chalcedny> umm no
<illy> sebsebseb, I found out that since mine is a WLAN WPA connection, I have to set it up.
<illy> by my self o.o
<chalcedny> illy, i have about 50 photos that i need to print 5 copies each of...
<illy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WLANHowTo
<sebsebseb> illy: ok well I don't know how you would set it up
<sri_> how to configure the apache in ubuntu?
<chalcedny> 4 different pictures per page illy
<illy> But, it refers me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowTo, yet that isn't made yet?
<skitzo> found some script for ubuntu that installs it properly for ubuntu which i tryed following must of missed something cause now its installed, but crashing.. and theres no plugin folder in firefox to find that flash extension to delete it :( such a headache
<illy> Sebsebseb, I just need help on that last part ^^ the page they refer me too is not made yet.
<sebsebseb> illy: well then I guess it's not there or something
<dnivra_> i deleted the file for connecting to DSL used by pon/poff. can someone tell me how to recover the file created using pppoeconf. i ran pppoeconf again but it said "access concentrator of your provider did not respond".
<illy> Yeah =s
<illy> Oh, found it. They refered the wrong page.
<illy> Thanks for all your help sebsebseb ^^ and others in here.
<chalcedny> illy, glad you found what you were looking for
<sheena1> im trying to change the permissions on a flash drive. i tried gksudo nautilus, and it wont work. help?
<illy> =D Time to write down like 4 pages of text, and go try it -cheers-
<chalcedny> :)
<chalcedny> i still need help printing 4 photos in gimp
<sebsebseb> illy: that's a good idea, first try and help yourself and get it configured,  then if your still stuck,  well try in a few hours or so again here,  and there may be someone that can help you properly
<d9500> skitzo, can you pastebin the script?
<switchcat_> greetings, I need to download some packages (on windows) to transfer over to a new install of ubuntu 9.04 to get it online.. currently using public access points and the new install's wireless setup doesn't seem to like to recognize/find these points.  What software packages should I d/l & install to (hopefully) make these connections quick and easy?  thanks.
<willluongo> skitzo:
<willluongo> locate libflashplayer.so
<willluongo> or
<illy> Okay, thanks sebsebseb. and could you tell me how to find out my SSID?
<willluongo> in your browser go to about:plugins
<illy> Isn't the SSID the name of the WLAN?
<willluongo> it will tell you the name of the flash plugin they installed
<willluongo> you can locate that
<willluongo> and get rid of it
<FloodBot4> willluongo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willluongo> oops sorry
<sebsebseb> illy: the name of your wireless I think yeah
<chalcedny> use <enter> less
<illy> Thanks
<willluongo> chalcedny: yeah I got that, thanks
<chalcedny> :)
<skitzo> d9500, #!/bin/bash
<skitzo> # Script  created by
<skitzo> # Romeo-Adrian Cioaba romeo.cioaba@spotonearth.com
<skitzo> echo "Stopping any Firefox that might be running"
<skitzo> sudo killall -9 firefox
<FloodBot4> skitzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skitzo> echo "Removing any other flash plugin previously installed:"
<willluongo> lol
<d9500> skitzo, use pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com, and paste the script in one of those. just pasting it in the channel 9as I found out the first time i tried to use IRC for tech support) is a good way to irritate people, and maybe get temporarily banned.
<willluongo> also don't press enter a lot :D
<geirha> skitzo: The KILL signal should ideally never be used, and definately not before first trying the TERM signal.
<sheena1> im trying to change the permissions on a flash drive. i tried gksudo nautilus, and it wont work. help?
<willluongo> sheena1: what file system is the flash drive?
<skitzo> :(
<willluongo> skitzo: did you open about:plugins in your browser?
<meatbun> how to start radius server?
<sheena1> willluongo: im not sure. it says "msdos" on the properties menu. it has been used and the files on it are a boot system for Netbook Remix..
<willluongo> ah that is most likely why
<sheena1> willluongo: so its worked on ubuntu before, ext3
<sheena1> willluongo: can you help me fix it?
<willluongo> if it is ntfs, or fat32 you can't use linux permissions
<willluongo> what what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<anom01y> general computer question: why are my ram chips rated at 533 mhz, (ddr2), but in bios they say (for each chip) ddr2 1gb/533 (266mhz)
<anom01y> what is the 266 mhz? I thought they where 533 mhz.
<sheena1> willluongo:  /dev/sdb1   *           1        1022     1964253    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<sheena1> i think
<willluongo> yep that is it
<willluongo> :)
<sheena1> is it fixable?
<willluongo> do you need it to be visible by windows machines?
<sheena1> nope.
<Sacho> I'm trying to install the kdebase-runtime package for a couple of kde programs on ubuntu jaunty, but I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d73d15ce5   Could someone give me a tip or something on how to resolve that issue and install the package?
<sheena1> well
<sheena1> acutally, maybe i do
<sheena1> i was hoping to put some photos on it to take to a store to be printed..
<willluongo> in that case, it is probably best to leave it FAT32
<sheena1> i;ve used lots of flash drives before, though, and never had this problem..
<willluongo> is it telling you that you don't have permission?
<sheena1> yes
<willluongo> try doing it as root or sudo
<skitzo> found the flash file it wont let me delete
<sheena1> i ran gksudo nautilus, it still told me no permission
<skitzo> plugin i should say
<willluongo> skitzo: you will probably need to sudo
<sheena1> willluongo: i'm fairly new at ubuntu, and don't know the terminal commands to do it via sudo in terminal..
<willluongo> you can gksu your file manager of choice :)
<sheena1> i ran gksudo nautilus, it still told me no permission
<betz> Morning!
<willluongo> sheena1: it is just gksu
<willluongo> i think
<sheena1> oka
<sheena1> willluongo: Sorry, could not change the permissions of "4299-94E9": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<willluongo> sheena1: ah
<willluongo> that is a different issue altogether :)
<sheena1> willluongo: im sooo frustrated
<willluongo> I wonder why it is mounted read only
<sheena1> is this repairable?
<willluongo> more than likely :)
<sheena1> lol! i have no idea why! i thought maybe because of the boot files?
<sheena1> but im too n00b to have any idea
<willluongo> how did you mount it?
<betz> Would it be possible to expand a linux partition with extra free space? I have ubuntu running but need more space. Now i want to allocate free space on my hd to this linux partition. Is this possible without losing all current data?
<willluongo> betz: yes
<willluongo> you can do it with gparted
<MenZa> betz: Certainly. Pop in a LiveCD, fire up gparted, and resize it.
<willluongo> from a live cd
<sheena1> i plugged it in, willluongo
<willluongo> did you try unplugging it and replugging it in?
<betz> aha, very cool
<sheena1> doing that now
<betz> thanks everyone!
<skitzo> okay its all uninstalled again back to square one lol
<betz> ^^
<Liverbones> hey guys, got a serious problem: can't boot into my system. Boot stops about 2 seconds in with an error: "run-init: /etc/init: Permission Denied." Haven't changed any permissions. Anyone know of a way to fix this?
<turkeyshoot> where can i find pam-devel?
<sheena1> willluongo: tried, no change. will try another usb socket
<sheena1> willluongo: no change.
<skitzo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html#comment-150888 ---> i found this script for installing x64 flash... can somebody tell me if it will work please im pulling my hair out lol
<willluongo> skitzo: have you tried apt?
<FireCrotch> sheena1: Just curious... are you using the USB ports on the front of your computer or the back?
<willluongo> sheena1: if you run the command mount, what does it say?
<sheena1> FireCrotch: its a laptop. i have one on the right and two on the left. tried a right and left one
<skitzo> willluongo, apt?
<willluongo> skitzo: aptitude search flash
<oCean_> !info libpam0g-dev | turkeyshoot i think this is what you are looking for
<ubottu> turkeyshoot: libpam0g-dev (source: pam): Development files for PAM. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 185 kB, installed size 516 kB
<sheena1> willluongo: i believe this is the relevant bit: /dev/sdb1 on /media/4299-94E9 type vfat(rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<willluongo> you should see something like flashplugin-nonfree
<willluongo> !flash
<willluongo> !info flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in karmic
<turkeyshoot> yes, that is most likely it, thank you
<willluongo> sheena1: that is strange, it looks like it is mounted correctly, read and write
<xpololz> Anyone who can help me set up GFORTH-0.7.0 on ubuntu?
<willluongo> is it full?
<sheena1> willluongo: nope, says it has 1.2 out of 2 gb free
<mint> Hi, from terminal, I can't get nautilus.  Can someone help me get it going?
<ubuntu89889> hello
<sheena1> willluongo: it worked just fine a few days ago... this is the pc that put the files on the drive.. but since, i've upgraded to 9.10.. that shouldnt matter?
<baz_> Hi, I am trying to SSHFS into my server but I keep receiving the error "connection reset by peer". I can SSH in there without problem, and I have searched google but the fixes don't seem to apply to me. Does anyone have any idea how to debug this?
<ubuntu89889> I am getting a white screen and no desk top.  What could the problem be?
<willluongo> sheena1: it could I suppose.
<oCean_> ubuntu89889:  wait - is the problem you can't get nautilus or you can't get desktop??
<d9500> skitzo, that script just does what running "sudo aptitude purge [enter names of all installed flash packages here] && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer" in terminal would have done, that is, get rid of all existing flash packages, download the 32-bit flash player, nspluginswrapper, and the required 32-bit libraries to run flash 32-bit on x64, and installs them. if you want the x64 edition, as I mentioned before, you have to download it from Ad
<d9500> obe's site.
<sheena1> willluongo: is there a way to override it and format it?
<sheena1> using bios or something?
<willluongo> sheena1: yeah you could reformat it
<willluongo> copy all your old stuff off first, I'd imagine :)
<ubuntu89889> both
<sheena1> willluongo: its only got the netbook remix on it. i dont care if i loose it.
<sheena1> willluongo: but i have no idea how to format it..
<ubuntu89889> ocean, when I try to boot up, i put in my password and then I get a white screen. and nothing else.
<d9500> skitzo, but it seems like flash in general doesn't get along with your firefox install
<xpololz> Anyone who can help me set up GFORTH-0.7.0 on ubuntu?
<willluongo> sheena1: umount /media/4299-94E9
<willluongo> then cfdisk /dev/sdb1
<tstebut> Hello
<g_giulio> hi guys, i've cancel some like 10gb in a microsecond only push shift when i push delete...but kubuntu REALLY erase this file?thanks
<ubuntu89889> ocean, when I boot to terminal, and try to fire up nautilus in terminal it says "no command found"
<willluongo> oops" then cfdisk /dev/sdb
<skitzo> i just dont get it i reinstalled it from software center and i've just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu and people are saying it works :(
<sheena1> willluongo: gave me a VERY scary fatal error screen
<brianherman> Can you run a wireless router with a ndiswrapper wireless card?
<ubuntu89889> Ocean, I tried to boot in safe mode and do the graphic fix.  nothin
<willluongo> that's because I gave you the wrong command :)
<willluongo> you'll need to do sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<ubuntu89889> ocean, what do you think?
<skitzo> i'll just keep trying thanks anyways i don't like giving up haha
<willluongo> sorry about that sheena1
<willluongo> skitzo: did you try aptget?
<sheena1> willluongo: got it now, but no idea what to do with this screen :)
<willluongo> select delete
<willluongo> then new
<ubuntu89889> oCean_: what do you think?
<sheena1> primary?
<willluongo> create a fat32 partition
<willluongo> yeah
<ubuntu89889> oCean_: you there?
<sheena1> its all still there! :(
<sheena1> i musta screwed up?
<ubuntu89889> hmmmmm i think windows 7 is looking better and better
<d00gie> hello i have an application question.  i need to downsize a batch of .jpegs, which program would be best?  ie. 1600x1200 to 1024x786 for online image hosting...  thanks in advance!
<oCean_> ubuntu89889: running nautilus when there is no desktop makes no sense. First you have to get your desktop running
<willluongo> sheena1: probably just didn't apply your changes :)
<sheena1> i think so. i thinkWrite is the command for that?
<willluongo> yeah
<ubuntu89889> ok, how do I do that.
<ubuntu89889> oCean_: ok, how do I do that?
<oCean_> ubuntu89889: i'm no expert in that. Be sure to tell the channel what you have done so far, which version you are running etc. More details can help solve the issue
<sheena1> okay. i did write.. anything after that? cause it still didnt work.. willluongo
<ubuntu89889> oCean_: do you know how to turn off compz in the terminal
<willluongo> sheena1: it didn't format your flash drive?
<oCean_> ubuntu89889: not a clue
<sheena1> nope, and now even the commands you gave me wont work
<ubuntu89889> sad
<willluongo> strang
<willluongo> e
<willluongo> what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<colemickens> Anyone recommend a cross platform media player that is better than iTunes?
<ubuntu89889> windows 7... works so well.  I love it.
<willluongo> colemickens: songbird is the only cross platform one I know of
<ubuntu89889> I never thought I would think a windows version was good.  LOL  but after linux.
<sheena1> willluongo: /dev/sdc1               1        1022     1964253    b  W95 FAT32
<willluongo> but I think almost anything is better than itunes
<colemickens> willluongo, yeah, It requires importing as well (I'm trying to find one that avoid that)
<willluongo> sheena1: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc
<willluongo> colemickens: what are you trying to do?
<sheena1> ok that worked. now do it agian?
<sheena1> it looks formatted, on the screen
<colemickens> willluongo (well truth be told) I have a mac and I'm trying to find a good alternative to itunes. Itunes refuses to close and reopen and remember my music
<willluongo> ok if it is formatted, can you copy files onto it now?
<colemickens> even after I waited 2 hours to import it earlier today
<sheena1> when opened, it still shows many files in int
<willluongo> hrm... it doesn't sound like it was formatted then sheena1
<turkeyshoot> im having trouble getting rid of this configure error "pam_misc_setenv in -lpam_misc... no"
<sheena1> okay. i will try agian, willluongo
<datz> Hi, I just noticed that on my upper panel, there is a user switching applet, there are status there as well...just wondering who these status are viewable to?
<pyro2927> I have an old laptop that I have to boot with acpi=off in order for it to not hang during boot. is it possible that this command is disabling my PCI-express slot?
<datz> I almost think I noticed them when I started pidgin, it this somehow connected?
<sebsebseb> datz: yes
<sebsebseb> datz: it will show Pidgin/Empathy status
<datz> ah, interesting..
<datz> thanks sebsebseb
<sheena1> willluongo: after "writing partition to disk", it says "  No primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this. Toggle bootable flag of the current partition" is that relevant?
<willluongo> you probably don't need to boot from it
<sebsebseb> datz: also it replaces shut down and log out in the system menu, where it's meant to be really
<willluongo> :)
<sebsebseb> datz: ,but if you want those there, remove the applet
<datz> sebsebseb: ah, interesting
<sebsebseb> datz: it's also not part of upsteam Gnome
<sheena1> willluongo: this isnt working and i have no idea what i'm doing wrong
<sebsebseb> datz: well they edited what was in upstream
<sheena1> i tried write, then tried toggling the boot to say Boot, and to not say Boot, and write both times..
<willluongo> sheena1: do you mind if I PM you?
<datz> I see..just thought it was kinda strange
<sheena1> still, when i quit then remount the drive, it shows as files on it
<sheena1> no not at all!!
<sebsebseb> datz: you just come from a previous release or something?
<datz> sebsebseb: I use different releases on different pc's
<turkeyshoot> YES!
<sebsebseb> datz: 8.10 has an older version,  of it, the first version really,  where they also left system menu alone :)
<datz> sebsebseb: 8.04, 9.04, 9.10 :)
<illy> sebsebseb, i did everying, and the packages will finally download.
<illy> but, the internet will still not work
<datz> sebsebseb: I guess I'll live with it for now, thanks
<illy> even with everything downloaded, all connection info CORRECT.
<illy> What should I do now? As, I cant connect to internet at all unless I fix this
<paddy_melon> ok, can anyone help me with this? My Ubuntu Server disc won't boot on an old PC which supports DVD and CD. I have burnt it on a CD and a DVD, both of Which hang for about 10 minutes before a message comes up asking to put in a valid disc. My Computer is too old to be able to boot USBs but, it does have a floppy disk drive... any ideas on how to fix it?
<illy> Paddy, new computer is pretty much the only way, sorry.
<oCean_> paddy_melon: have you checksum'd the download?
<paddy_melon> Should I get the HDD, stick it on my desktop and copy the filesystem of a new Ubuntu install
<paddy_melon> ???
<hamachi> hi can someone help me install catalyst 9.3 drivers for my radeon mobility 9700? I'm running Ubuntu 8.04
<illy> nevermind, dont listen to me lawl
<Voss> paddy, Are you using cd-r or cd+r?
<paddy_melon> oCean_, yes and, it works on other PCs
<paddy_melon> Voss, I'm using cd-r
<paddy_melon> illy, it is possible
<illy> i know, just realized.
<paddy_melon> if you don't know something, just shuttup
<illy> sebsebseb, could you message me please?
<hamachi> the proprietary drivers are bad and cause major screen blinkage when I use Wine
<illy> uhm wow paddy.. I was just trying to help..No need to flame..
<illy> Flaming will just cause you to get no help.
<Voss> paddy, how old is the pc?
<paddy_melon> illy, sorry, any ideas?
<illy> is it more than about 7-8 years?
<paddy_melon> Voss, it was bought around 2000
<sebsebseb> illy: I can't help you!
<paddy_melon> so, yes
<hamachi> can someone help me install catalyst 9.3 drivers?
<Voss> paddy, try replacing the cd-rom drive
<hamachi> I give free sugar cookies ^_^
<illy> argh x.x and Paddy, that's a lil old..You may have to get a new cd rom drive + install the drivers, in order to install it properly.
<paddy_melon> Voss, the drive works fine with a WinXP disc
<g_giulio> HI  guys, only a litle doubt,please. I've cancel some like 10gb in a microsecond only push shift + delete...but i've REALLY cancel this file?too speedy,maybe...   thanks in advance!
<jacquesdupontd> i'm searching how to enable TURBO BOOST on my intel core I7 and i don't find
<turkeyshoot> whats this?   -->  /m4/gettext.m4
<paddy_melon> illy, it's old but, it's just going to be a seedbox so, not too bad
<paddy_melon> Voss/illy, is it possible to get the filesystem of a new Ubuntu install and copy it off onto the hdd, would that work?
<Voss> paddy, a new cd-rom drive costs less than $20, not being able to read cd-r's may be a problem with drive
<paddy_melon> Take an HDD dump?
<paddy_melon> Voss, but, other disks work?
<Voss> paddy, xp disc is not a cd-r
<Voss> Its a mastered disc
<paddy_melon> the other day, under winXP, I burnt a cd-r
<paddy_melon> but, winXP is now corrupt
<Voss> the drive is a burner?
<paddy_melon> Voss, yes, reader and burner
<paddy_melon> Is there a way to make a floppy disk that boots the bootable USB?
<illy> Hey guys, I have a Dell wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-card, and a Wireless WLAN WAP-Personal Secured connection. I have tried EVERYTHING, and cannot get it to connect wirelessy. Is there any ways that will fix this?
<paddy_melon> I hear it is possible in Puppylinux
<paddy_melon> illy, have U got the right firmware and drivers
<illy> I got the drivers on my windows7 (the linux is partinited or whatever) and yeah i got right firmware
<paddy_melon> illy, win7 and Ubuntu are not the same
<paddy_melon> 1st, you'll need drivers for Ubuntu
<paddy_melon> and, then you'll need (in some cases) new firmware for the card for it to work in Ubuntu (such as WRT)
<illy> Yeah, I cant find those.
<paddy_melon> ok
<illy> I've googled for hours and cant find em.
<paddy_melon> so, there's your problem, U need wireless drivers
<paddy_melon> keep looking
<illy> Yup. But, Cant find em, any place I can?..
<Voss> paddy, burning a cd is one thing booting the cd is another, Also is your bios set to boot the cd drive.?
<holmser> paddy_melon, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<illy> fml i give up on linux..
<paddy_melon> holmser, thanks
<holmser> np
<cynical> lol
<Voss> paddy, does your computer have iso burning software
<cynical> illy
<hamachi> can someone please help me install catalyst 9.3 on my ubuntu machine?
<cynical> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851879
<cynical> check that thread out
<paddy_melon> holmser, can I use this somehow to install Ubuntu server?
<FloodBot4> cynical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holmser> probably
<paddy_melon> Does it work the same way?
<Guest94719> hi all,
<alkisg> iceroot: Hi, you were helping me the other day in setting up a samba PDC. I did it, and I'm able to use Windows clients to logon to it, but I cannot logon with Ubuntu clients. Could you share your client smb.conf or give me some advice on how to debug it? E.g. do I need Kerberos?
<hamachi> anyone please? help would be appreciated
<Voss> paddy, have you made iso cds before?
<moreece> arg, I am sick of this terrible desktop
<datz> illy: what ubuntu release are you using?
<moreece> can someone pls assist
<illy> 9.10
<datz> ok, just checking..
<moreece> ATI display card not working, running ubuntu 640 x 480
<illy> hm why =p?
<holmser> paddy_melon,  I would make a usb startup disk of server 9.10
<moreece> I've downloaded lastest ATI drivers, and tried installing them
<cynical> oh illy I found a solution for you
<illy> seriously? x_X
<illy> the second i delete the partition, you find a solution D:
<illy> what is it? :O
<paddy_melon> holmser, OK, does the Script just boot any USB drive?
<Sacho> I'm trying to install the kdebase-runtime package for a couple of kde programs on ubuntu jaunty, but I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d73d15ce5   Could someone give me a tip or something on how to resolve that issue and install the package?
<Voss> How is it ATI who has open source drivers sucks so often, while nvidia who just drops binary blobs on us their stuff works
<cynical> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, then reboot and go to system > admin > hardware drivers and check the broadcom driver
<piojunbabia> i have downloaded *.tar.gz for compiz theme.. how do i install it?
<cynical> then reboot again and you should be good
<holmser> it looks for a vmlinuz file
<holmser> essentially the disk is just grub, which looks for a usb instance of vmlinuz
<soreau> piojunbabia: Why are you trying to install compiz? It is already installed by default.
<holmser> no promises, but it should work
<illy> bcmwl-kernel-source, reboot, -> hardware drivers, and check for broadcom driver?
<illy> are you sure this will work cynical?
<cynical> yeah just found it searching on the ubuntu forums
<illy> okay, time to re install it..
<illy> -sigh-
<cynical> original poster replied that it worked for him, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344839&highlight=dell+wireless+1395
<soreau> piojunbabia: Oh you said theme, I misread your inquiry
<Guest94719> i want to install BSNL WLL Clarity-IIa on my Ubuntu 9.10
<m0ar> I need some help with Ubuntu One. When trying to reach my files over the web, the pages just load infinitely when clicking a files. Am i missing something?
<soreau> piojunbabia: What kind of theme is it? gtk, gdm, emerald or something else?
<illy> Wow, Cynical, THANK YOU!
<illy> thank you so much
<cynical> haha np, glad it worked out for you :)
<illy> but, will it auto detect my connection now? or will I have to input everything?
<cynical> if you have wpa setup you will need to enter your details again
<illy> wpa setup? dunno what ya mean, but I have a WLAN WPA-Personal Secured connection.
<cynical> yeah, I mean you will have to type in your password when you connect to the network
<cynical> but other than that it should be automatic
<illy> Oh, yeah thats fine.
<illy> oh wow
<illy> will you be on in ~hour?
<cynical> lol yeah probably
<illy> okay, ill be back with results -sigh-
<cynical> gl
<openros> ubuntu 9.10 after update detects the wireless connections, doesnt connect but, pls help
<Guest94719> nay help
<lindar> >_> I don't know how to use this. I deleted something I didn't want to delete. How do I undo it? ;-;
<m0ar> When trying to reach my files over the web through Ubuntu One, the pages just load infinitely when clicking a file. Am i missing something?
<maxhodak> i'm trying to get passenger and mod-php running side by side under karmic  but apt wont let them be installed at the same time
<maxhodak> its claiming that they're dependent on mutually exclusive packages
<maxhodak> and i know this isnt the case
<m0ar> openros: Are your settings correct in nm-applet?
<maxhodak> (mod-php -> apache-mpm-prefork, passenger -> apache-mpm-worker, but they both should work with either
<FireCrotch> lindar: unfortunately, it is not possible to undelete files in Ubuntu\
<lindar> >_________>
<lindar> You're kidding...
<m0ar> lindar: It is.
<cynical> lindar, if it isn't in your trash folder then you can't get it back
<openros> m0ar: its asking WPA, even i give right key it doesnt connect.
<lindar> I don't know where my trash folder is.
<m0ar> cynical: Yes you can.
<cynical> how exactly?
<m0ar> lindar: Add "Trash" to your gnome panel, that'll work fine
<Guest94719> how can i detect my BSNL WLL (it is usb connection)
<Zeppelin> What are some Linux alternatives to Dreamweaver?
<openros> m0ar: how to check nm-applet
<m0ar> cynical: The files are still on your HDD, just emoved from the index. Using a recovering application will show them again if they aren't overwritten
<m0ar> openros: The networking-application in your panel
<lindar> How? ;-;
<cynical> m0ar, that is how it works in windows, I was under the impression it was different in linux
<m0ar> openros: Check all the settings, set them as they are set in windoes.
<FireCrotch> lindar: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<m0ar> cynical: Oh, you have a harddrive only for linux? :)
<lindar> It took me a really long time to download the thing I accidentally deleted, and I don't know where the trash folder is, and I don't know how to make it appear in my gnome thingy...
<lindar> I really don't know how to work this and I'm freaked out.
<m0ar> cynical: No, the hardware is the same
<openros> m0ar, it was working fine with ubuntu 9.04, i did an upgrade. Prblem started from then.
<maxhodak> any advice on overriding apt's dependencies?
<m0ar> lindar: If it's only that it's probably not worth it.
<openros> m0ar, i didnt change any settings
<lindar> How do I find my trash can?
<FireCrotch> lindar: Apparently I was a little out-of-date on my info... last time I had investigated recovering a deleted file on an ext3 or 4 partition, there was nothing available to do it
<m0ar> lindar: Add it to you panel, that's easiest
<git__> hi
<maxhodak> lindar: protip: there is no trash can
<lindar> In ubuntu?
<m0ar> lindar: Otherwise write trash:/// in nautilus
<m0ar> maxhodak: Wyf, yes
<oCean_> maxhodak: yes there is
<enzotib> maxhodak: why? a given package will not work without its depends installed
<lindar> HAH! There is!
<lindar> >_<
<lstarnes> lindar: some programs will save "deleted" files in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<lindar> Thank you!
<maxhodak> enzotib: it has incorrect dependencies
<lindar> (( trash:/// worked!))
<cynical> m0ar, it isn't possible to undelete if you are using ext4
<cynical> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#Can_I_undelete_files_in_Ext4.3F
<m0ar> lstarnes: trash:/// contains all files removed by nautilus
<enzotib> maxhodak: submit a bug report, then
<maxhodak> enzotib: and it's trying to remove another package i need
<moreece> erg
<maxhodak> grr
<openros> m0ar, often it freezes if i play with the wireless settings
<maxhodak> i'll just install it from source
<cynical> which is why I love linux filesystems :D
<moreece> has anyone got an ATI card actually running on ubuntu 9.10
<m0ar> cynical: That's a diffrent thing. The filesystem itself can't reach the files, but the magnetical info on the disk is still there and CAN be read by certain programs
<cynical> oh yes
<m0ar> openros: Then I don't know
<cynical> I agree, but good luck getting them
<jenda> My internet connection is suddenly broken somehow (maybe DNS?) I can use IRC and torrents seem to run fine, but ping google.com times out, webpages don't load and thunderbird can't connect to gmail - any ideas?
<cynical> before they are overwritten
<m0ar> cynical: Yeah, then we agree.
<m0ar> cynical: Still, the guy left :D
<cynical> lol yeah, I figured his problem was just finding out where trash went
<m0ar> cynical: It's just not worth spending ~8 hours scanning your disk for lost files if it's jsut a download :P
<m0ar> cynical: Rofl!
<cynical> exactly
<kishore> hi all
<kishore> can anybody know
<m0ar> cynical: I thought he did a hard delete on them c:
<FireCrotch> maxkelley: You'll have to install the package manually with dpkg and use the --ignore-depends=package-name option (where package-name is the name of the package that you want to ignore)
<m0ar> kishore: Just ask, don't ask to ask
<kishore> how to play windows games in linux
<m0ar> kishore: wine
<cynical> http://www.winehq.org/
<lstarnes> !wine | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<openros> ubuntu 9.10 broadcom BCM4312 wireless, doest work. how to solve it
<Jordan_U> openros: Have you already tried System > Administration > Hardware?
<m0ar> openros: Googling
<openros> Jordan_U, i did all googling, and installed  a driver. Now it detects the wireless connections. but does not connect.
<Jordan_U> openros: What driver did you install and how?
<cynical> openros, they show up as disabled?
<openros> if i give lshw, it gives a good output. but my laptop often freezes, and wireless connections are detected. but never connects.
<seizui> Ugh.
<openros> Jordon_U, it was Broadcom B43 wireless driver.
<seizui> Well, back to 9.08 Ubuntu.
<seizui> I found no way to fix the damn Grub 2 loading error.
<openros> i  installed, fwcutter via synaptic
<Jordan_U> seizui: WHat error?
<seizui> Well, it is when you first log on Ubuntu 9.10 and the whole thing crashes. It is at GRUB loading... then it freezes. It'll eventually say: error: no device found.
<cynical> openros, do you see two drivers in the driver manager? B43 and STA?
<seizui> Throughout the whole week, I tried looking through the ubuntu forums on how to solve the problem. I found out how to get around it, but it takes too long to do as well.
<Jordan_U> seizui: Removing "set --fs-uuid" "fixes" it?
<openros> cynical, yes i see two driver... installing STA, removes completely the wireless options. even the light is not glowing
<seizui> as far as typing c to get into the grub ( because it seems to) ---funny, I tried that, that didn't seem to work.  I half-wondered if it is because that I installed it from an external DVD-rom drive that it does this to me.
<cynical> you removed b43 before doing it?
<psypher246> hey all, could anyone please suggest a straight forward howto on getting kvm with bridged networking working, there are so many ways to doing it I am getting very confused. please note i need instructions  on running kvm from command line due to bug  in libvirt which does not allow it to run windows guests.  thanks
<Jordan_U> seizui: What was the temporary "fix" that worked?
<openros> cynical, yes i deactivated b43 and removed it
<seizui> The temporary fix was more of letting me bypass it to log on. Ho.d
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> is ext4 stable for desktop use?
<Polysics> someone told me it isn't very stable
<jrgp> it's fine Polysics
<andrew_46> openros: You downloaded the b43 firmware as well as the b43-fwcutter package?
<Polysics> i have a new shiny 500Gb HD for my laptop, i'll do a single 500Gb ext4 filesystem
<Polysics> is partitioning recommended any more?
<Polysics> other than swap, that is
<openros> andrew_46, is it from ubuntu repo... or any URL
<seizui> c --- and then 'set root=(hd0,1)' and then 'linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro' and... 'initrd /initrd.img' and then 'boot'
<cynical> openros, do you have the bcmwl-modaliases package installed?
<openros> cynical, yes it is installed
<bllz> does bittornado handle magnet urls?
<cynical> openros, try removing it and reinstalling bcmwl-kernel-source
<kishore> can anybody tell me any  linux games
<jrgp> bllz: vuze does
<openros> ok let me try
<cynical> openros, then restarting of course
<jrgp> kishore: doom3, quake4, unreal tournament, urbanterror, quake live, alien arena, etc
<bllz> jrgp:  right, but does bittornado?
<sprung> bllz, another fan of piratebay i see
<media> any one know anything about dvb-s cards?
<bllz> sprung:  lol what's that?  never heard of it
 * bllz acts innocent
<jrgp> bllz: dunno, install it and try it
<Polysics> quake live is all you need, it's like crack, only more addictive
<Jordan_U> seizui: If the error you get is "device not found", that's been fixed upstream. Just install grub-pc and grub-common from debian unstable: http://packages.debian.org/sid/grub-pc http://packages.debian.org/sid/grub-common
<seizui> Hrm.
<sprung> bllz, my name is Wink Wilnkeman of the MPAA, we'd like to have a look at your computer
<seizui> I'll have to re-install 9.10 and deal with that then, thanks.
<Jordan_U> seizui: It's actually a bug in your BIOS
<seizui> Huh?
<bllz> sprung:  hi Wink, I didn't realize the MPAA acted as law enforcement.  PATRIOT act?
<oCean_> !fun | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bllz> sprung:  ;-)
<bllz> sprung:  also, inb4 repremand from the rest of the channel...
<sprung> bllz, oh well you see we are what is known as a "shadow government" acts don't mean anything
<andrew_46> openros: openros Should be a script installed with b43-fwcutter: /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<bllz> sprung:  Ahhh... it all makes sense now.  That's why playing blu-ray on my ubuntu laptop will earn me hard federal time
<Jordan_U> seizui: Your BIOS can't understand large drives and so gives an error when grub probes for partitions. Since the boot files are *usually* within the first 130 or so GIG grub can still boot. The fix is just to make that IO error not fatal
<bllz> sprung:  anyway, back OT...
<alabd> How to know which dvb-s2 are supported in kernel 2.6.31 or 32 is there any list ?
<seizui> Ah, I see. Thanks.
<andrew_46> openros: I only know this as I have a bcm 4312 myself :)
<Jordan_U> seizui: np.
<seizui> So, the problem lies in trying to get the BIOS updated, or...?
<turkeyshoot> any ideas? --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344020/
<seizui> Admittedly, trying to use my Thinkpad R40 for this thing.
<seizui> So this -is- kind of old.
<Jordan_U> seizui: If there is a BIOS update you can try it. You can also create a small /boot partition at the begginning of the drive or tell grub when you install to use it's own ata drivers directly rather than going through the BIOS
<openros> andrew_46, is it working for you
<geirha> bllz: I don't know about Bittornado, but Transmission 1.80 will support magnet urls.
<andrew_46> openros: Yes but I found that it worked more reliably with wicd
<openros> cynical: not in my hardware drivers i have only Broadcom STA, but it says 'This driver is activated but not currently in use'
<seizui> Alright. I'll have to give this a try tomorrow. Sadly, too late to attempt anything with this thing.
<bllz> geirha:  I appreciate it, but unfortunately I'm stuck with bittornado as it's the client built into mythnettv
<bllz> =)
<seizui> Any case, you've been very helpful, Jordan. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> seizui: np
<goose[PC]> I've got a bunch of photos on an apache hosted web page, it doens't have an index.html, it's just a bunch of .jpeg's dumped in an http://website.com/photos/ directory -- for the friends of mine who want to download all the photos, is there a way they can recursively download everything on the page?
<chull> i'm trying to print photos with photoprint on my HP printer. it's printing a line of spots, not the four pictures per page that i need it to do.
<oCean_> turkeyshoot: when compiling software, make sure you have required packages like build-essential and automake. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<baz_> goose[PC], i think that's a solution you want to fix on the client side - perhaps using a firefox plugin
<geirha> bllz: Well, #bittornado probably knows ;)
<songer> hello. who has used tucan manager?
<seizui> Time to give this a try... tomorrow. For now, i crash. Goodnight!
<goose[PC]> baz_: yes, I know it'd have to be client side, I was just wondering how to do it :p unless I set up svn?
<cynical> openros, strange, when you do lsmod do you see the broadcom module loaded?
<bllz> geirha:  lol somehow I failed to think of that option ... maybe it's past my bedtime!  In any case, thanks! =)
<ace_> live adult swim channel http://www.altavisdta.com/watch/adult-swim/
<baz_> goose[PC], fer sure there is a nice firfox plugin to download all images on a page - i dont know what specifically, but i've seen one
<goose[PC]> baz_: well, they're not embedded. it's just a file list :p
<papul> i know the question i am going to ask is offtopic but i am asking it because there r a large number of people in here. i want to try out bsd but which one do i choose?? freebsd openbsd or netbsd????
<baz_> goose[PC], is directory browsing on?
<goose[PC]> baz_: through HTTP? yes
<Zelest> papul, what stops you from trying them all?
<papul> Zelest, time
<ortsvorsteher> !best | papul
<ubottu> papul: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bllz> how do I check if i have a package installed at the command line?
<bllz> papul:  freebsd is the closest thing you'll find to a desktop OS
<lstarnes> bllz: aptitude show packagename
<Zelest> papul, netbsd if you plan to run it on your toaster.. freebsd if you plan to have a web/mail/sql server.. openbsd if you plan to have a firewall/dns server. ;)
<bllz> papul:  openbsd is very security oriented and netbsd is for complex networks, i believe
<bllz> lstarnes:  thank you!
<Zelest> papul, (imho of course, each to their own)
<cynical> openros, can you type lsmod  | grep "b43\|ssb\|wl" and see if anything is returned?
<lstarnes> bllz: or dpkg -s packagename
<bllz> lstarnes:  is there any difference between the two?
<lstarnes> bllz: aptitude also checks package info in APT repositories
<lstarnes> bllz: dpkg only checks the local installed package database
<openros> cynical, no output
<testlinkinus> test
<cynical> ok so it's not loaded
<cynical> try modprobe wl
<bllz> lstarnes:  great thanks!  one more question, how do i find the manpage?  i tried man bittornado, but got nothing... I assume there's a manpage hidden in there somewhere
<lstarnes> bllz: that should work if that is the application's name
<geirha> bllz: dpkg -L package-name will list all files installed by that package, so | grep man  may give a clue
<bllz> geirha;  great thank you
<bllz> lstarnes;  thank you as well!
<cynical> openros, if modprobe wl doesn't work then the driver isn't properly installed. You may want to go to http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php and download/install it manually
<openros> cynical, I got Fatal error, on dmesg i get, wl: disagrees about version of symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops
<cynical> openros, ok that is more interesting
<cynical> openros, do you have linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-1-generic installed?
<openros> cynical, i hav linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-16-generic installed
<cynical> openros, uninstall it
<cynical> openros, if it doesn't work immediately after, reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source and it should work
<openros> cynical, should i manually install broadcom driver or do this before that
<cynical> openros, no you shouldn't need to if this works
<openros> cynical, removing linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-16-generic, removes so many other linux-backports-modules-X
<openros> cynical, chall i proceed
<cynical> openros, if all is good you should be able to uninstall that package and reinstall the driver directly from the repositories through the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<cynical> openros, yes
<MASARUwota> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<openros> cynical, basically what are those backports packages.
<knecht> hi there. i installed a new hardisc in ubuntu server 8.10, create a partition and mkfs.ext3 the new partition. Now i want to mount it via fstab, "blkid /dev/sda1" tell me the uuid, and i want to make an entry in fstab with this uuid, but there is no symlink in /dev/disk/by-uuid for that uuid. Do i need to restart a service? Or should i create it manually? Who creates this symlinks in /dev/disk/by-uuid?  THANKS
<cynical> openros, backported modules = hardware drivers
<cynical> openros, lots of random wireless drivers/etc
<wonderboy> ubuntu 9.10 don't have grub on the live cd?
<cynical> openros, one of the libraries in that particular module is the reason you can't load your driver
<openros> cynical, great. thanks a ton
<cynical> openros, did it work?
<openros> cynical: basically those backport modules, didnt let this driver to load am i right
<cynical> openros, yup
<cynical> openros, does it work now though?
<openros> cynical, perfect
<cynical> openros, awesome :)
<niarbeht> Heyas, is there a guide for people switching from another distro?  Like some sort of quick-and-dirty here-are-the-basic-assumptions-about-Ubuntu thing?
<SwedeMike> niarbeht: start with http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<Riddick> anyone have any idea why ubuntu would hang at 33% formatting a drive every time during install? or some workaround that would get it moving forward?
<jme-> hi. I just installed  Ubuntu 10.4. I'm trying to setup a lamp stack (apache, PHP and MySql). I installed pdo and pdo_mysql using pecl install xxx. After that I restarted apache and phpinfo() showed me that pdo and pdo_mysql are installed. Then I tried to install phpmyadmin using apt-get install phpmyadmin. When I restarted apache, it suddenly failed. When I looked in the error.log, I found this line: "/usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup
<jme-> error: /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/pdo_mysql.so: undefined symbol: php_pdo_get_dbh_ce"
<Riddick> and this is a brand new drive.  i thought one i was installing on may have been bad.  got a new drive and save issue.
<openros> cynical, its working perfectly.
<openros> cynical, thanks
<cynical> openros, np, I'm glad to hear it :)
<FireCrotch> Riddick: How long have you left it sit at 33%?
<lvlint67> Riddick: also, how big is the drive?
<Riddick> FireCrotch: i have tried leaving it for a while.  right now i think its been sitting there the last few hours.  its just hung.  the mouse wont move, etc.  its froze.
<Riddick> the drive is 500Gigs
<lvlint67> Riddick: have you tried formatting it outside of the installer? gparted for instance?
<FireCrotch> Riddick: It *could* be a memory issue
<yancho> guys i made a backup of a fileserver on a pc running a  live cd of ubuntu and both partitions are around 40gb each. the problem is now that the process has finished when i did right click > properties i am just getting "..." as file number and size. Is there some way to compare the folder sizes via cli please?
<Riddick> FireCrotch: not memory   tests fine and will run windows with no issues whatsoever
<Riddick> lvlint67: no, i could try that.  just go alt f2 i suppose to get to the console and run it
<FireCrotch> Riddick: hard drive cable?
<Riddick> FireCrotch: got a new one with the new drive.  so i would say no.
<FireCrotch> Riddick: Have you ever previously installed Ubuntu on this same computer?
<lazy_man> hey everyone...i have serious problem....my ubuntu cannot boot after deleting linux ext4 partition that has mount point (on /usr/local)...what should i do??
<Riddick> FireCrotch: no, i have tried and failed over and over.
<FireCrotch> Riddick: Maybe Ubuntu doesn't like your motherboard's SATA or IDE controller
<Riddick> the next thing is get a different motherboard.
<lstarnes> reset
<geirha> lazy_man: Boot the ubuntu CD, mount the / partition of your harddrive install, and comment or remove the offending line from etc/fstab
<_Agent86_> hi
<FireCrotch> Riddick: what does lspci | grep SATA  give you for the model of your SATA controller?
<_Agent86_> could someone running ubuntu with libcurl installed do a quick check for me?
<_Agent86_> see if you have a /lib/curl dir
<Riddick> FireCrotch: i have never got it to recognize sata  it will start the install from the sata blueray but then fail to continue when you say install  so i have used a usb dvd drive to do the install and put an ide harddrive in which it does see
<lazy_man> can u give me some examples?
<Riddick> so it could just be as you stated the motherbaord controllers suck on this board
<lazy_man> and i am using netbook so i can't use live cd on it
<_Agent86_> (on gcc compile with #include <curl/curl.h>, it can't find any of the normal libcurl functions)
<Typh> hmmm, why would I not have a bluetooth indicator/blueman is all greyed out
<FireCrotch> Riddick: Oh, yeah, you definitely need a new mobo then :P
<geirha> lazy_man: Does it drop you into a shell? You may be able to do it from there.
<Riddick> FireCrotch: what do you think of this board?  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4408209&sku=A455-2876
<lazy_man> yeah that's right...now i am in recovery shell...so what should i do next?
<geirha> lazy_man: vim /etc/fstab
<FireCrotch> Riddick: seems to be your average run of the mill AM3 motherboard, really
<Riddick> yeah but its not nforce which i think is the reason this board sucks on the machine i want ubuntu on.
<Riddick> its amd chipset which will probably have support
<lazy_man> hmm....i just get message : vim: command not found....i think that must be installed first....what should i do next?
<Riddick> and it supports the memory and processor i already have.
<geirha> lazy_man: Try nano
<dn4> What is a program used for video editing?
<geirha> lazy_man: Or possibly /usr/bin just isn't in the PATH, so /usr/bin/vim
<FireCrotch> Riddick: How old is the motherboard that you're trying to use?
<Riddick> got it last year
<FireCrotch> dn4: cinelerra
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys; I'm trying to set up multiseat-X. the config is pretty complicated. is the a tool to simplify the process (karmic-64)
<Kane> ive got a prob with my video card
<FireCrotch> Riddick: it seems to me that it may not necessarily be that Ubuntu doesn't like your chipset, but rather that it's going bad (you might not have problems with Windows even if the chipset is crapping out)
<lazy_man> it is said no such file or directory....
<lazy_man> what must i do next???
<jme-> I have a local network and I would like to use my ubuntu installation as a server (www, ssh etc) and I would like to access the server using a local hostname rather than the ip number. How can I accomplish this?
<SwedeMike> jme-: edit /etc/hosts
<Riddick> i suppose.  its just an extra pc as i am a mac user.  i got it to be able to use my work login programs which are windows only then realized i could just run windows in vmware on the linux box when needed or on my macbook pro. but for the life of me i can't get linxu to install natively so if i have to buy another mobo i will.   i like using nfs to share the drives with my mac and prefer linux over windows anyday.
<Dessan> jme-, On how many computers do you want to be able to access it using this local hostname?
<dn4> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<AnnonyMouse> anyone have multiseat-X experience please?
<jme-> dessan: 2
<jme-> just for personal and local usage
<Kane> how do i find my xorg log ?
<Dessan> jme-, there are a few ways. Easiest is editing the /etc/hosts file
<llutz> Kane: most likeley you don't have one, create it with the options you need
<llutz> Kane: /etc/X11/org.conf it would be
<Dessan> jme-, You would have to do this on both computers.
<Kane> ok, but how do i save my refresh rate and my reolution to the x log if i dont have one ?
<jme-> ok
<jme-> should I use the ip address of the server in the hosts file then?
<jme-> thanks, it works now
<Kane> llutz, how can i save my resolution and my refresh rate to a file that dont exist ?
<llutz> Kane: as i said, create one
<FireCrotch> Kane: create it
<Kane> how ?
<llutz> Kane: sudo nano /etc/X11/org.conf
<dsl_> i have a simple script to copy files from /home to a network location and it works fine but when i create a launcher for it *that* doesn't work - can anyone help please?
<Myrtti> dsl_: create a launcher for a terminal that runs that script
<VirusTB> hpow man y bits are AMD processors?
<VirusTB> hoiw*
<VirusTB> how*
<Myrtti> VirusTB: depends on the model
<Kane> then what, never tried it before ? all i need is my refresh rate to be set at 60 hz and i need it to stay there llutz ?
<VirusTB> Myrtti<<  uhm X2 :S
<dsl_> so launcher properties should read for /bin/bash script?
<llutz> Kane: depends on your video-chipset
<VirusTB> Myrtti<< I thought all Intel proicessors were 32 bit, and all AMD were 64 bit? I guss tha isnt true
<Myrtti> VirusTB: did you read the specifications of that processor from the amd website?
<Myrtti> VirusTB: no, it's not true
<dsl_> Myrtti: I meant scriptname
<vsMS> Hi! is it possible to resign an existing .deb package?
<llutz> Kane: read "man xorg.conf" for info on the layout of that file
<hole_> anyone ever heard of ubuntu netbook remix? i am having problems accessing anything ie. apps,games,utils
<Kane> where i find that llutz, and i have nvidia if that helps?
<llutz> Kane: use nvidia-settings then
<VirusTB> Myrtti<<  well its not my priocessor.. its a friends, il talking to him online now, he cant get ubuntu 9.10 installed ( so I siuggested to get the 64bit .iso an give it a try)
<Myrtti> dsl_: your script has hashbang in the beginning of it?
<hole_> there is nothing on the desktop that resembles a menue
<hole_> menue-e =menu
<Myrtti> VirusTB: if he's certain he wants it installed, then rather suggest him the alternate disk
<dsl_> Myrtti: yes it does...and a launcher with command /bin/bash doesn't open a terminal. what's wrong?
<Kane> yes and when i try to save it to the x file.. it says failed to parse existing x config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MASARUwota> vsMS, i suggest you ask that in #debian, they know everything about .deb files :p
<Myrtti> dsl_: of course it doesn't open a terminal, bash is a separate entity
<dsl_> Myrtti: er, sorry I'm new to this :(
<Myrtti> dsl_: make a launcher for "gnome-terminal -x /path/to/the/script" or something like that
<hole_> anyone ever heard of ubuntu netbook remix? i am having problems accessing anything ie. apps,games,utils there is nothing on the desktop that resembles a menu
<Kane> llutz yes and when i try to save it to the x file.. it says failed to parse existing x config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsl_> Myrtti: ah yes xterm is what I need lol
<vsMS> a second question: does somebody here tried to install karmic using fai?
<Myrtti> dsl_: of course, gnome-terminal to be replaced with whatever terminal app you're using, check the needed parameter for running a script from man <terminal>
<Typh> hole_: huh? your entire desktop should be an app launcher
<llutz> Kane: look at ubuntuforums.org, there should be a solution for that
<VirusTB> Does it matter what Manufacture HDD's you have when making a RAID system?  I got a Hitachie, WD and a Samsung :S
<hole_> typh i know
<hole_> but it isn't
<hole_> i JUST installed it too
<Typh> Do you at least have a panel up top?
<hole_> yes
<dsl_> Myrrti: thank you, it works now :)
<llutz> Kane: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then sudo nvidia-settinsg
<llutz> Kane: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then sudo nvidia-settings
<hole_> my sound icon,clock,and bettery icon are on it
<hole_> bettery = bAttery
<skitzo> hey guys well.. i finally got flash x64 working without firefox crashing.. yay! (or not) next problem.. i cant use any of the buttons, volume full screen etc.. :((
<Typh> restart? or run gnome-session-properties and make sure "netbook launcher" is checked
<rand_acs> anyone know why the updater updates menu.lst and not grub.cfg on karmic?
<Kane> llutz, should i write sudo nvidia-xconfig and then enter or both at the same time ?
<skitzo> i swear i can't win aye lol
<llutz> Kane: "sudo nvidia-xconfig <enter>" and then "sudo nvidia-settings <enter>"
<Jordan_U> rand_acs: You don't have grub-pc installed ( why you don't is another question )
<Jordan_U> rand_acs: Was this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<hyperstream> how long would the export of pyrit to a cow.out file take for a 2gb password list that was hashed?
<hole_> how do i run gnome-session-proporties i cant find a menu
<VirusTB> Does it matter what Manufacture HDD's you have when making a RAID system?  I got a Hitachie, WD and a Samsung :S
<Kane> llutz, when i write "sudo nvidia-xconfig, what should happen then
<hole_> and believe it or not i'm really not such a noob
<hole_> just wanted somthing new
<Typh> alt f2
<hyperstream> Its counting in entrys, can i take this as each line from my password.txt file ?(2gb is size)
<llutz> Kane: it creates a default /etc/X11/xorg.conf (likely no output)
<hyperstream> opps wrong channel :P
<rand_acs> Jordan_U: fresh install, but I had loads of trouble getting karmic and win7 (on a second hard drive) to boot, win7 doesn't want to boot when launched from grub, think it wants to be the first drive...
<Kane> llutz, what should that help ?
<skitzo> anybody?
<Jordan_U> rand_acs: Did you install the "grub" package? Because that will install grub-legacy and remove grub2
<llutz> Kane: help to solve your problems?
<Yionel> please help me with this problem : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3139927#p3139927
<hole_> typh i should type "gnome-session-proporties" in this window?
<Jordan_U> rand_acs: Try "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" and see if you can boot windows after that
<error404notfound> i did something and now my desktop is zoomed in and follows cursor, how to get out of this :'(
<rand_acs> Jordan_U: yes, I see that seems to be the one problem
<Kane> but again, it dont
<Typh> hole_: yes
<llutz> Kane: have you run nvidia-settings AFTER nvidia-xconfig?
<Kane> yes
<rand_acs> Jordan_U: thanks man! seems that it found all the kernels
<hole_> typh it was checked i'm rebooting
<Jordan_U> error404notfound: Hold super ( the key with a super hero cape on it, sometimes known as the windows key ;) and scroll your scroll wheel ( If I remember correctly, I don't use compiz any more )
<Kane> llutz yes
<error404notfound> Jordan_U, thanks, i also disabled it, but i think i missed it somewhere
<hole_> out of curiosity what is a segmentation fault?
<Jordan_U> error404notfound: np
<VirusTB> How so I like terminate all the Data on my HDD?  shread it into a gazillion peices so the FBI cant read data if they were to get my HDD ( I want to sell one of my HDD but hasmy financial information on it)
<rand_acs> hole_: when a program tries to read some memory that is out of the expected segment
<Myrtti> VirusTB: check out shred - "man shred" - it might be what you're looking for
<hole_> i still have no launcher you know a console command for it?
<VirusTB> Myrtti<<  thats in ubuntu right/.
<Myrtti> VirusTB: be very, *very* careful with it though
<llutz_> Kane: then try "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo nvidia-settings"
<rand_acs> hole_: for example, you're trying to read an element in an array, but then the program reads outside of the array boundries
<Myrtti> VirusTB: this is ubuntu channel, so we assume you're using ubuntu
<hole_> i understand
<Jordan_U> rand_acs: np :)
<VirusTB> Myrtti<<  yes I am :P but the HDD I want to seel is on Windows, I'll install ubuntu on it and shred it
<Myrtti> VirusTB: the livecd probably has shred too
<rand_acs> Jordan_U: let's reboot and hope this works :)
<Myrtti> VirusTB: so you don't need to install anything
<VirusTB> Myrtti<< ah ok even better...
<VirusTB> Myrtti<<  but how long would it take to shred say 320 GB ??
<hole_> typh i still have no launcher you know a console command for
<hole_> it
<Flannel> VirusTB: A number of hours per pass
<Myrtti> VirusTB: depends on the rpm's of your drive, write speed, overall performance, etc. Have no clue.
<llutz_> VirusTB: depends on the shred-level, from "fast" to "ages"
<Typh> hole_: netbook-launcher I believee
<Flannel> VirusTB: You can safely start it, and go have coffee/dinner/nap/cruise/whatever
<Kane> i need my refresh rate to be 60 hz but its 60.02 hz, does that influence on any games i play ?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: will be fine
<dnivra_> I accidently deleted my DSL's config file from /etc/ppp/peers and cannot run pppoeconf: it gives an error "access concentrator did not respond". how do I get the config file(of /etc/ppp/peers) back?
<hole_> i am gunna pastebin this it wont run because of an error
<Kane> actionparsnip in 2 of my games it says cannot display this video mode, what to they mean by that ?
<VirusTB> Flannel<< Myrtti llutz_  Thanks.. I check out the "shred" from my terminal n see what its all about
<MASARUwota> Kane: wrong resolution?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/d4c9d813f
<hole_> whddya think
<Kane> masaruwota, when i then try and change the resolutin and save it to the x file, wich llutz have helped me with, but i cant seem to get it right, it says: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<dsl_> i need to install a label printer. I've got the archive containing the driver source and unzipped it, next I need to compile it. Is there a C++ compiler in the default desktop ubuntu? I can't see gcc installed
<quietone1> is there a key board equivalent to clicking the mouse wheel?
<Myrtti> dsl_: install build-essential. Are you sure though you need to compile it?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: you need to match the res to your screens native res as your monitor sounds like it moans unless you use the only res it is ok with
<Oday> but wait
<Oday> dsl_, go to terminal
<Oday> and type 'gcc'
<Kane> actionparsnip im a noob to this, what ??
<dsl_> Myrtti: i tried command gcc with no source file and it is installed
<Oday> if you get "gcc: no input files" than gcc is installed
<dsl_> Myrtti: yes i have instructions
<Kane> actionparsnip, i use the one it says insight the screen and it says 1280x1024
<Dn4> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Oday> so you just need to put the file you want to compile, in the Home folder, and run "g++ <filename> -o <outputfilename>
<dsl_> Oday: yep i did that ^^, I'll try it for real now ;)
<MASARUwota> dsl_ good luck
<Kane> actionparsnip, where do i find the native res ?
<Oday> then type ./filename to run
<Oday> with the dot
<hole_> would it be possible to build new toolbars like the non remix version and if so then how?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: match the res of the game to the res you run your desktop at
<Kane> i cant get in the game actionparsnip
<Kane> actionparsnip, is there a page on the internet where i can search for the screen i use ?
<hole_> whddya think
<hole_> would it be possible to build new toolbars like the non remix version and if so then how?
<Typh> hole_: what do you mean new toolbars?
<ActionParsnip> Kane: just look in display settings, or just run: sudo xrandr
<hole_> on the original ubuntu there is a bar at the top and a bar at the bottom
<Typh> The top panel is a normal gnome panel. You can right click an empty spot and do whatever you want
<ActionParsnip> Kane: you may have to jump into the configs of the game to manually set the res
<Dn4> !directfb
<dsl_> Before i do that, i have another set of instructions which says do './configure' then 'make' then 'make install'. I take it this means i dont have to use gcc to compile directly?
<hole_> my right click seems to be non functional
<Typh> maybe you should try a different distro. I suggest Jolicloud
<BT> is there anysort of itunes like program for linux which will sync music to my ipod?
<Slart> !ipod | BT
<ubottu> BT: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hole_> the only reason i used this one is because my wifi worked right away no changing anything
<indus> BT: rhythmbox
<hole_> that is what i seem to have the most trouble with
<BT> thanx all
<Typh> hole_: heh, that's why I switched FROM nbr to jolicloud
<Crippler> !spybot
<BIG> May i ask a question about ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> !ask | big
<ubottu> big: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kane> when i try to enter my display button it says: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<hole_> i'm using acer aspire one what u on
<Typh> asus eee 1008ha
<Typh> they have a list of supported netbooks
<hole_> yeehaa i just figured out how to use gnome original i'm just fine now
<BIG> If I use wubi to install ubuntu onto my windows Xp, then surf the net through ubuntu say using it's version of mozilla firefox, is that any safer a way (virusfree/spyware free) to surf the net? I'm not talking downloading stuff just looking around...
<ActionParsnip> hole_: do you have desktop icons?
<hole_> everything works fine now
<hole_> not yet
<hole_> but i will when i have installed everything
<hole_> i want
<ActionParsnip> hole_: ease up on the enter
<hole_> thanx for your time and patience
<ActionParsnip> BIG: you can get good safety in windows by simply not logging on with an administritive account which is the despicable default in windows
<i_is_broke> or just dont run windows.
<BIG> If i create a user id on my PC that is not my admin account and surf the net your saying that is a lot safer/better?
<Kane> when i try to enter my display button it says: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<dsl_> Myrtti: tried ./configure but it tells me CUPs library isn't installed but Software Centre says Configure Printers gtk front end for cups is installed...is that all i need?
<ActionParsnip> BIG: yes but most dont as they are either ignorant or don't like having to log off to do admin tasks
<indus> hello folks
<i_is_broke> hi indieross
<Myrtti> dsl_: do you have the -dev packages installed? you need them to compile
<i_is_broke> oops hi indus
<ActionParsnip> big: linux understands that running apps with full system access is a REALLY bad idea and uses a better user model
<indus> hi
<dsl_> Myrtti: er, how to tell please?
<BIG> How does it make it safer? it can only harm that user? So if it did smuck up that user then you just make another?
<i_is_broke> BIG, you have to log into the admin account to install things, so it doesnt give it access to that part of the system.
<ActionParsnip> BIG: ok when you are admin you have FULL system acces (read and write) as a user you only have read access systemwide but ONLY write access to your home folder
<ActionParsnip> BIG: so if you run a web browser as admin it has full reign over your system and you will get issues if for example a javascript or flash app has malicious code
<ActionParsnip> BIG: as a user it will only have access to your user data and will not cripple your system as you can simply log on as another user to fix
<ActionParsnip> BIG: in windows most idiots log on as administrator and wonder why they get issues
<ActionParsnip> BIG: running things like web browsers as admin or root and especially irc clients is massively foolhardy
<BIG> so if i'm the user and it goes bad i just log in as admin and use virus scans ?
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, your absolutely correct on that.except that they some times dont know that, as its not explained by m$
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: i know but its sad
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, well you called them idiots, i think of them as unknowledged.
<Myrtti> dsl_: check which cups related dev packages you've got installed either via aptitude or synaptic
<ActionParsnip> BIG: you can simply drop to root recovery console, or make an extra user for troubleshooting with. Any issues you encounter will only affect ~
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: there are people who should know better but still do it
<i_is_broke> its one of the main reasons i switched to linux, that and i got tired of having to update my system every time there was a new windows os.coming out.
<Kane> when i get a driver from the software center.. where can i go and see it ?
<BIG> okay thanks action parsnip!
<good4thecompany> i know that in Compiz the setting is called "Viewport Switcher" but how do i stop my scroll wheel from changing workspaces in Openbox??
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, i know i even had to set my wifes computer up that way.
<Guest0> hm
<Guest0> hi
<zaggynl> hello
<Guest0> : >
<BIG> so i'll make a bunch of accounts then i can switch around if i need to to fix issues, IF i'm installing something can i just switch back and forth using the Log off switch to user option?
<ActionParsnip> BIG: you can right click apps in windows and select : run as     then use your admin account
<Subdolus> hey
<Subdolus> how do I make basic text appear at the bottom of my apache directory listing
<good4thecompany> i know that in Compiz the setting is called "Viewport Switcher" but how do i stop my scroll wheel from changing workspaces in Openbox??
<Subdolus> like i dont have an index or anything, just a bunch of files
<Subdolus> i want to add my own text down near where it says Apache version info
<BT> i have a laptop, so would i be downloading the desktop or netbook version of ubuntu
<Subdolus> is it htaccess/
<Subdolus> ?
<soreau> good4thecompany: They probably have it hard coded? Or maybe there is some config file other than their GUI settings thingy
<Guest0> boring
<Guest0> : >
<nathan7> "Mount of root filesystem failed. A maintenace shell will now be started."
<ActionParsnip> BT: depends on the spec, netbook has a nice UI for netbooks but you can install either
<nathan7> Sulogin, I login.
<nathan7> My rootfs is mounted.
<ActionParsnip> BT: desktop ill give you a deskto plike a windows desktop, netbook has a glossy UI (do some image searches to check it out). Whichever you like, install it
<Kane> i think i found the problem..
<good4thecompany> and do would a Window Rules type thing be the same, for making a certain window not show up in taskbars?
<indus> BT: desktop
<BT> okey, thanx all
<good4thecompany> oops, meant just would a window rules type thing be in there too, just to make a window not show up in task bar
<sigp228> yes but if there were errors mounting it will be mounted read only
<dsl_> Myrtti: ok i installed all the necessary stuff and './configure' worked fine. However make complains 'exec: g++: not found'
<dsl_> Myrtti: ignore, that;s not installed either LOL
<skitzo> ok guys this flash is driving me up the wall i think im actually going insane now i've tryed everything to get the x64 version of flash going with no luck so after hours of tutorials and what not i finally gave up and decided to just install the one from the software center... now when i go to youtube my browsers not crashing on me and the video's playing... butnone of the buttons on youtube respond to my mouse clicks :(( somebody please end my suffering
<ActionParsnip> skitzo: i can get you 64bit flash dude
<good4thecompany> how do i find the geometry for the size of a window when it's open, so that i can set those coordinates when i launch it next
<frogzoo> skitzo: did you dl the 64bit beta plugin?
<llutz_> good4thecompany: xwininfo
<good4thecompany> thanks
<ActionParsnip> skitzo: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<shykes_> hello
<frogzoo> skitzo: download  10.0 r32 and store it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins & restart ff
<Kane> ive just got some software for nvidia at the software center, where can i go and see it ?
<MASARUwota> !hi|shykes_
<ubottu> shykes_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<skitzo> frogzoo, dude i've seriously done all this it just crashes on playback
<shykes_> Are Linux Containers (LXC) enabled on Ubuntu's EC2 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> skitzo: do you have flash packags installed too?
<good4thecompany> sorry for so many questions, but 1 more, in openbox you can rightclick a window and "undecorate" it, is there a -command to automatically do it at launch?
<frogzoo> skitzo: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<skitzo> ActionParsnip, well i do now the one from software center as i gave up after hours of trying to get the x64 version working :(
<ActionParsnip> skitzo: if you give a pastebin if the command I can give you a long command to get you 64bit flash
<skitzo> hangon i'll just uninstall the other flash package so i can start from scratch could you give me a command from terminal to delete all installed flash plugins? thanks
<good4thecompany> What is the -command to undecorate a window at launch in Openbox, without having to right click it?
<dnivra_> can someone tell me how to connect to internet in karmic using pppoeconf: I accidently deleted the configuration file and keep getting the error "access concentrator did not respond" when I run pppoeconf.
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: just a tipp to make it more handy: " dpkg -l|egrep  'swf|gnash|flash'"
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: nice, will bear in mind
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<shykes_> I read a lot of posts from people failing to get LXC to work on EC2. But I don't know if it's supposed to work in the first place
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<timmillwood> Morning
<Daughain> This the newbie channel?
<MASARUwota> !hi|timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MASARUwota> Daughain: pretty much, the support channel actually
<Daughain> God start. =)
<Daughain> Got a collectio of newbie questions. =)
<MASARUwota> Daughain: go ahead
<Daughain> OK, this could be amusing... =)
<dnivra_> can someone tell me how to connect to internet in karmic using pppoeconf: I accidently deleted the configuration file and keep getting the error "access concentrator did not respond" when I run pppoeconf?
<Daughain> If I do a fresh install of 9.10 without wiping my drive first, wil I lose al my data?
<indus> Daughain: what do u mean wiping drive
<Church> Daughain: i'm guessing, that depends on your choices in installer / disk & filesystems configurator
<indus> Daughain: any fresh install with format partitions at least for the /
<Myrtti> Daughain: there's always a chance of data loss, so make backups first
<BUBUNTU> Hi all. Im using Rhythmbox 0.12.5 and i'm not able to change the properties of the files with ape extension, the files are reproducible. I read there is some bug related to it. Im running on 9.10.
<Daughain> OK, lets try this....Is there anything I can install that will tel me what physical hardware is on my laptop?
<frogzoo> Daughain: lshw
<frogzoo> lspci/lsusb
<indus> Daughain: already installed
<frogzoo> & dmesg
<dsl_> Myrtti: well it compiled and make was ok but make install has 4 or 5 errors at the end but im not sure if they're critical
<Daughain> frogzoo; total newb here, I have no clue what any of that means.
<indus> Daughain: just install hwinfo from synaptic
<indus> Daughain: works like system in control panel
<JAM`> I've just booted to a clean desktop but everything is running really slow and 84% of my RAM is in use, yet system monitor shows the largest process to be only 12mb (xchat, which is probably 3 times what it should be). What is going on? :z
<frogzoo> Daughain: open synaptic & install the package "lshw" - then from a terminal, type "sudo lshw | less"
<llutz_> !checkinstall | dsl_ for the future you might want to use this
<ubottu> dsl_ for the future you might want to use this: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Myrtti> dsl_: I'm not an expert on compile issues, so I can't really help you too much
<indus> aah terminal crap
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<Myrtti> frogzoo: lshw is there already by default
<frogzoo> Myrtti: aright, thx
 * Daughain waits for a consensus...
<Myrtti> llutz_: checkinstall will not take compile errors away
<frogzoo> Daughain: ok - just open a terminal & type "sudo lshw | less"
<llutz_> Myrtti: i know and haven't said it will.
<iceroot> how to install a *.deb which is using "Provides" and NOT in a repo? i just know dpkg but that cant handle "Provides"
<Daughain> Hey, I finaly know what model this thing is.. =)
<JAM`> :>
<indus> Daughain: hwinfo is a graphical interface for listing all things
<Daughain> indus: how do I start, or run that?
<JAM`> any idea why Ubuntu is eating so much RAM? I've only just logged in and I'm at 83% already
<indus> Daughain: install it from synaptic or with sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<[BIOS]dnivra> can someone tell me how to connect to internet in karmic using pppoeconf: I accidently deleted the configuration file and keep getting the error "access concentrator did not respond" when I run pppoeconf?(also can anyone see this message? got some network issues so would like to know if my messages do reach the channel?)
<Kane> if i go to my network toolsi have 2 protocols... why do i have that
<kontagious> how much ram do you have jam
<iceroot> JAM`: there are not 83% used completty. 83% = directly used ram + buffer + cache
<[BIOS]dnivra> can anyone see any message I send to the channel?
<ActionParsnip> [BIOS]dnivra: yes
<JAM`> kontagious, 51mb, but normally there's only 150mb odd used when I start up, 403mb is in use now, I've only just logged in?!
<ziga> yes
<iceroot> [BIOS]dnivra: true
<JAM`> not normal behaviour
<ziga> i need some help
<Daughain> indus: ok, thats installing...
<[BIOS]dnivra> i'm having doubts: keep getting disconnected from the channel and have to keep changing nicks. thanks.
<kontagious> right now im using 440 Mb. i think thats normal
<iceroot> !ram | JAM`
<ubottu> JAM`: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<iceroot> !ask | ziga
<ubottu> ziga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[BIOS]dnivra> can someone tell me how to connect to internet in karmic using pppoeconf: I accidently deleted the configuration file and keep getting the error "access concentrator did not respond" when I run pppoeconf.
<Daughain> indus; Where will I find it from desktop?
<iceroot> [BIOS]dnivra: #freenode for irc help
<indus> JAM`: use a lighter browser
<ziga> ok i see..sry im new here...hehe
<[BIOS]dnivra> iceroot: thanks
<indus> Daughain: see in menu someplace
<indus> Daughain: no spoon feeding here :)
<dsl_> Myrtti: I'm almost there, the only problem seems to be file permissions...i get 'cannot create regular file...blah...: Permission denied'
<ziga> problems with compiz...reflection button caused ubuntu not responding...
<indus> Daughain: if you cant find it , just type hwinfo from a terminal prompt
<llutz_> dsl_: if installing outside /home you have to use sudo checkinstall (make install)
<soreau> ziga: Reflection button?
<ziga> yes...well i checked reflection
<JAM`> indus, I'm not running a browser. I've just logged in, and it was at 83% 400mb odd straight away, and it took AGES for the system tray and stuff to load. This _isn't_ normal. I usually have 150mb in use with nothing running and the computer is normally reasonably snappy. Also the programs in the system monitor are using about 3 times as much RAM as they should be.
<ziga> and that was it
<Daughain> indus: I checked through before I asked. =)
<ghostlines> i was having some input output errors with my hdd, now I can't even detect it as a device to partition it, is the hdd just dead now?
<indus> JAM`: run the updates if any offered
<JAM`> indus, done that already
<indus> JAM`: but linux has a way of using memory so the numbers may not seem what it is
<indus> JAM`: like iceroot said already
<indus> JAM`: but if system is sluggish, check which process is doing it, use htop to check
<JAM`> indus, they not they way they are like they are on every other day and the whole PC is running a lot slower than it should, considering I'm running nothing other than xchat.
<indus> JAM`: install htop
<JAM`> indus, the CPU is not in use, it's like at 3%
<JAM`> it's totally a memory issue ¬_¬
<indus> JAM`: how long has it been like this?
 * nonoy\ np: Jose Mari Chan - Track 5 ( get AMIP v2.26 plug-in at http://amip.tools-for.net )
<JAM`> indus, it did this last week one morning too, and it took an hour before it went back to normal. Then it didn't do it again, now it has started again.
<indus> JAM`: probably a ghost :P , but hmm check which processes are doing so,
<JAM`> indus, last time this happened I waited like an hour then eventually the RAM levels dropped back to normal and the PC sped up again
<dsl_> Ilutz: sorry I don't understand... is checkinstall a command?
<JAM`> indus, the processes list looks totally normal, with the exception that tings are using more RAM than usual, but it still adds up to at most 200mb, there's nothing that's shown to be using like 300 or whatever. Which is why I'm in here ;p
<sarthork1> my hardy was giving trouble booting without "acpi=off". but with "acpi=off" i dont see any battery stats. I've looked the net, and i read something about grub-efi, but isnt that only for macbooks? im on a lenovo machine. can anyone help me with this?
<indus> JAM`: its normal, i have 200 mb used normally for nothing
<indus> JAM`: are you running any services
<JAM`> I have 400mb in use!
<llutz_> dsl_: yes, but you have to install it before
<JAM`> just the process list adds to 200mb
<indus> JAM`: ya hmm you should reboot ;0
<llutz_> dsl_: using "make install" on systems with package-management is not a good idea. it will drive you into trouble, sooner or later. so better use checkinstall or create "real .deb"
<indus> JAM`: cant say, maybe someone else has some idea
<JAM`> indus, I've rebooted once already ;o
<indus> JAM`: how much ram you have,
<JAM`> 512mb
<indus> JAM`: ok thats not good enough really
<dsl_> Ilutz: sorry I'm lost now.... did you mean i have to install 'checkinstall'?
<indus> JAM`: which version of ubuntu is this,9.10? use 1 gb atleast
<JAM`> indus, this still shouldn't be happening, I'm running nothing
<JAM`> indus, it runs fine every other day than today
<indus> JAM`: yes,but linux uses mem differently
<llutz_> dsl_: yes, "sudo aptitude install checkinstall" and then use "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<JAM`> indus, I can't add more RAM to this machine, it's not mine, I'm at work
<indus> JAM`:did you install htop
<JAM`> indus, and I'm not getting any work done ;o
<indus> JAM`: do it
<Two4> I have a few questions about UEC: If I want to run OS-level virtualisation on my server(s), should I use enterprise cloud as a platform to do so?
<sarthork1> ﻿ my hardy was giving trouble booting without "acpi=off". but with "acpi=off" i dont see any battery stats. I've looked the net, and i read something about grub-efi, but isnt that only for macbooks? im on a lenovo machine. can anyone help me get back my battery-stats with acpi=off?
<dsl_> Ilutz: so does 'sudo checkinstall' require info on what I'm installing
<Kane> when i install software programs from ubuntu software centre, where does ubuntu put it ?
<llutz_> dsl_: no, it's a "make install" replacement, just fire it up in your source-directory where you would type "sudo make install". but as Myrtti said, using checkinstall won't solve any compile-errors.
<Two4> Kane, do you mean the .deb packages that it downloads, or the software itself?
<chilli0> Is there anyway to control the t.v from ubuntu lol ? I have blutooth
<dsl_> Ilutz: that seemdd to work :D
<dnivra_> can someone tell me how to connect to internet using pppoeconf in karmic?
<dsl_> Ilutz: installation successful
<MASARUwota> chilli0, mythTV or what?
<Two4> chilli0: does your tv have bluetooth?
<Kane> two4 the software, i just installed nvidia binary X.org driver..
<MASARUwota> bluetooth tv, thats pretty awesome :O
<llutz_> dsl_: you missed the "sudo" before
<dabukalam> hi all i have a problem mounting a partition on ubuntu server 9.04. I keep getting the "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock..." error
<airtonix> chilli0, yes there is
<JAM`> indus, http://purplejam.co.uk/htop.png
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: how do you mount it?
<chilli0> Wasnt sure if i needed bluetooth o=
<ellie> hi everyone
<MASARUwota> !hi|ellie
<ubottu> ellie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chilli0> airtonix,  How ?
<dsl_> Ilutz: its installed, I need to do a printer install using those drivers now
<llutz_> dsl_: good luck
<airtonix> chilli0, first you need bluetooth nodes on both devices.
<JAM`> oops
<Two4> Kane: the software itself is installed in various places around your system. What are you looking for?
<JAM`> indus, http://purplejam.co.uk/stuffs/htop.png ;D
<dabukalam> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/aks4
<chilli0> airtonix,  I have bluetooth but not sure about the t.v
<ellie> ty ubottu.. whats a good gui based cleaner? i am trying to clean packages and kernel. i usually use ubuntu-tweak built in stuff. any suggestions? thanks!
<Kane> two4, i cant play urban terror and it sucks
<Kane> because it cant find my video mode
<airtonix> chilli0, you could use an infrared sender from the machine then but it gets more complicated and specific to each tv
<ellie> ubuntu-tweak is great but does not work on karmic. at least the good stuffs
<chilli0> airtonix,  How can i do that =o ?
<ellie> repos. cleaning. app install etc
<dsl_> Ilutz: installed ok but not printing (yet)!
<mansa> I am not able to run the sudo apt-get update command in the terminal. It says cannot connect to the proxy
<airtonix> chilli0, it's based on the principle of recording the required infrared signals into audio files and playing them back through the headphone port into a infrared sender that is plugged into your headphone port.
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/aks4
<indus> JAM`: how many workspaces do u have
<indus> JAM`: sure no apps are running on them
<airtonix> chilli0, but this is offtopic
<llutz_> dabukalam: "sudo fdisk -l |grep sdb1"
<ellie> mansa: your system has to be online before updating
<chilli0> airtonix, It is ?
<Two4> is there a list of examples for use of UEC?
<JAM`> indus, I've just logged in. It was like that straight away, the systray took like 2 minutes to appear.
<airtonix> chilli0, yes because the process you use is the same regardless of the OS you use.
<Two4> can I run Xen on UEC?
<dnivra_> mansa: are you using a connection that needs a proxy?
<mansa>  ellie: yes it is connected directly to the net
<chilli0> airtonix,  Ohok
<dsl_> Ilutz: got a test page out of it!! needs setting up but at least it works in principle
<Daughain> OkropNick, I still need a GUI for hwinfo, using it in term isn't helping me. Anyone know what I am missing here?
<dsl_> Ilutz: many thanks
<Daughain> HUnh?
<chilli0> airtonix,  brb
<indus> JAM`: iam sure other usersa re logged in
<indus> JAM`: just log out once
<dsl_> Myrtti: thank you also
<mansa> dnivra_ i used to to use one before
<dabukalam> llutz_: /dev/sdb1               1      121600   976751968+  83  Linux
<JAM`> indus, OK, but the only user that's on here is me ;o
<indus> JAM`: !
<dnivra_> mansa: now you don't have a proxy? try export http_proxy"". i think it should work after this
<JAM`> indus, there's only one account and it's mine ;p
<indus> JAM`: ok i fail but try going through htop and see for strange stuff
<Myrtti> dsl_: no probs
<llutz_> dabukalam: same error if you use "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/aks4" ?
<kraut> moin
<mansa> dnivra_I know that , the thing is i dont use proxy now , i am directly connected to the net
<JAM`> indus, consider I don't have anything installed from PPAs either, this might be an actual Ubuntu problem. Could be something it doesn't like about the hardware configuration
<dabukalam> llutz_: yup
<mansa> dnivra_: I had added it in /etc/bash.bash.rc
<indus> JAM`: well, i said before, it s not entirely happy with 512 MB
<dnivra_> mansa: just run that command I gave you and it should work
<indus> JAM`: but iam not sure about that, i think 512 should be enough\
<JAM`> indus, it is usually though, that's the problem. And it should never be using as much as it is.
<dnivra_> mansa: you'll need to keep doing that everytime you close the terminal and open it since it's in the bash.bashrc file
<gibby> what is the cheapest cooper gigabit card that works for 9.10?
<mansa> dnivra_: I hashed it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<dnivra_> mansa: i suggest you uncomment/remove those entries you added from the file and then restart terminal as a permanent solution. for temporary just use the command I gave you:).
<LimCore> anyone did setup a VPN on Ubuntu client + Ubuntu server?
<killahop> giorno
<dnivra_> mansa: comment*. good now restart terminal
<mansa> dnivra_: Well i did try that it is still not working
<mansa> dnivra_: i had done that before
<dnivra_> mansa: didn't get you; done what before?
<llutz_> mansa: "fgrep -ri proxy /etc/apt/*"
<mansa> dnivra_: ok, removed the lines and restarted the terminal again
<dnivra_> mansa: any luck?
<Daughain> How do I install a GUI for hwinfo?
<mobius420> greetings, does anyone know if a Dell Inspiron 4000 US model can operate as resolutions above 800x600?
<mansa> dnivra_: no
<TopCat> Daughain: hi
<dnivra_> mansa: do echo $http_proxy. is it blank or has some value?
<mobius420> in Ubuntu latest*
<Daughain> TopCat, morning.
<TopCat> Daughain: its already a gui
<TopCat> Daughain: iam indus
<mansa> dnivra_: no value
<LimCore> TopCat: hwinfo is a gui?
 * dnivra_ is stumped
<dabukalam> does anyone have advanced knowledge of filesystems/mounting?
<Daughain> TopCat: OK, well, I still can't find a way to pull it up anywhere, and running it in term floods me with more info than I can make sense of.
<dnivra_> mansa: i usually just set that value when necessary and then it works. it gets unset when I quit
<TopCat> oops
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: what was your problem?
<TopCat> ok try hwdata
<Daughain> TopCat: that an install or command?? =)
<TopCat> Daughain: heh sudo apt-get install hwdata
<TopCat> Daughain: i seem to forget which one i used
<TopCat> i swear it was hwinfo
<dnivra_> mansa: try running source /etc/bash.bashrc. doesn't work i've no idea; sorry. perhaps someone else would help out here.
<Daughain> TopCat: OK, thats next... =)
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: I can't mount sdb1. my fdisk -l is here. I keep getting a mount error
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: http://paste.ubuntu.com/344024/
<mansa> dnivra_: k
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: what command do you use?
<dnivra_> mansa: let me know if it works ok. "source /etc/bash.bashrc" just a guess that's all:).
<Daughain> TopCat: No worries, just glad for some help. =)
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/aks4
<Daughain> TSrated with 9.04 and upgraded to 9.1, and still havong some problems, so.
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: try putting sudo before it?
<TopCat> Daughain: but whichever it was, looked exactly like windows hardware manager
<Daughain> TopCat: ok, checking for it now.
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: I am... thought that much was obvious ;)
<dnivra_> can anyone help me with connecting to internet using pppoeconf: i deleted my configuration file from /etc/ppp/peers and pppoeconf keeps giving me an error.
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: thank god
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: what error do you get while mounting it?
<TopCat> Daughain: ok got it hihiih its called hardinfo
<TopCat> fantastic :D
<TopCat> try try try
<TopCat> sorry about that
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: http://paste.ubuntu.com/344025/
<TopCat> LimCore: it s called hardinfo which has gui
 * timmillwood wants to switch from Mac OS to Ubuntu.
<TopCat> whats wrong with mac os
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: youre sure you put in the right FS type, right?
<Guest76220> masura what is your command like?
<MASARUwota> Guest76220: what?
<dabukalam> MASARUwota: yup
<LimCore> TopCat: last time I usaed mac os, it forced me to watch stupid commercialls on the DVD I bought (WTF?)
<Guest76220> sorry masaru i dont mean you i mean dabukalam
<Daughain> Look up hardinfo in synaptics
<LimCore> ok technically it didnt forced me to *watch* it,  but it force computer to display it with no option to skip
<MASARUwota> dabukalam: try a fsck /dev/sdb1
 * TopCat moos
 * TopCat purrs 
<MASARUwota> Guest76220: how about getting a nick
<ThortheMighty> My computer refuses to connect to DeviantART on any browser, another machine on the same connection is able to connect to this website but I can't. I can also ping the website's IP address and yet I still cannot get on. What is going on?
<CyberArch> For millionaires theres MacOS for the rest of us theres Ubuntu
<TopCat> Daughain: done? successfull?
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: its a terrible website D: also, can you ping it?
<Daughain> TopCat: Still nowhere to be found, even after doing the install for hardinfo via synaptics
<TopCat> Daughain: just type it in terminal now hardinfo
<ThortheMighty> Yes I can ping it but I can't connect at all. It keeps saying it can
<ThortheMighty> *can't connect to the server
<TopCat> Daughain: its so detailed, you will probably cry
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: try to get a different IP. also, does it work with a webproxy or somethingl like that?
<Daughain> TopCat: Ok, got it now. =) And, that may be, but hopefully it wil tel me wtf this HDMI crap I got on here is, and mebbe I can find some drivers for it.
<TopCat> Daughain: aahhdmi ?
<TopCat> Daughain: what is hdmi really, i just got a ATI 4850 card and dont know how to get that sound output
<ThortheMighty> MASARUwota: I'll give it a go on the proxy
<kcj1993> ThortheMighty: try #firefox type: /join #firefox
<Daughain> TopCat: Yup, Gateway w/HDMI. Been having driver issues with it since I got this damn thing.
<MASARUwota> kcj1993: he has this problem on any browser, thus it isnt browser related
<kcj1993> hmm
 * TopCat goed
<kcj1993> just an idea
<ThortheMighty> I'm not a guy. Btw
<Daughain> TopCat: Been having vid issues since I got this thing, and, have no clue what the hardware actually is.
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: THOR sounds pretty manly, imo
<gibby> what is the cheapest cooper gigabit card that works for 9.10?
<Psinetic> hey everyone i'm on ubuntu 9.1064bit. I just bought a new JamVOX and want to try it out. Go figure it's windows based software >_>. I lost the setup cd, freaking great. I'm on their site and they have two possible installers: Windows and Mac. Which should i use?
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: neither
<kcj1993> lol
<Psinetic> MASARUwota, well...what should i do then?
<Psinetic> this thing cost me over $100.00
<ThortheMighty> Lol Masaru it's just from a movie that's coming out in 2011
<llutz_> Psinetic: ubuntu is linux, neither win nor mac
<Psinetic> i know that
<llutz_> is a*
<Psinetic> but i know there's wine
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: http://www.voxamps.com/forum/topic.php?id=279
<Psinetic> i just don't know what to do, use wine, or is the mac installer more compatible with linux than windows?
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: neither are
<llutz_> Psinetic: mac bases on bsd
<mobius420> my god this distro is
<mobius420> just somthing else :)
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: http://www.voxamps.com/forum/topic.php?id=279
<Daughain> Now to find drivers for a Radeon X1200
<Psinetic> hmmmmmm
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: the windows setup MAY work under wine, but if you need to install drivers for that youre out of luck
<Psinetic> i see it doesn't have an installer for linux, but do you think the installer will work in wine?
<Psinetic> oh ok
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: just give it a try under wine, would be my guess
<erUSUL> !appdb | Psinetic
<Psinetic> alright, thanks :)
<ubottu> Psinetic: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dnivra_> can someone tell me how to bring down the currently running pppd daemon: i need to create a new pppoe connection and keep getting the error "access concentrator did not respond" and so need to delete the old one and it's settings. i tried hashing the relevant entries in /etc/ppp/pppoe_on_boot and even deleted the file. but no luck:( cannot run pppoeconf still.
<mobius420> sounds like dsl isnt any easier in linux than in the rest of life :p
<MASARUwota> mobius420: what :/
<mobius420> although i cannot diss my current 12 mb pppoe
<arong> 大家好
 * mobius420 has had severe frustrations with the dsl companies where he used to live
<ThortheMighty> It will work through proxy, but any idea how to get it to work normally?
<llutz_> dnivra_: killall pppd
<MASARUwota> mobius420 glasfiber here, i can get to like ~10mb/s on good local servers
<Daughain> TopCat: Thanks. Think I am going to reinstall anyway. Too much BS since I did the upgrade. Mebbe frsh install wil solve some of them.
<mobius420> and glass is dedicated myes?
<dnivra_> Illutz: there is no such process.
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: try getting a new ip. youll have a DHCP connection probably
<llutz_> dnivra_: then pppd isns't running
<good4thecompany> what's the command to find window info such as geometry again? like win info or something in Openbox
<dnivra_> Ilutz: that's not what pppoeconf says
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: try pulling out your cable and putting it in, and running dhcpcd from your terminal
<llutz_> good4thecompany: xwininfo
<llutz_> dnivra_: pgrep ppp
<dnivra_> "perhaps another pppoe process controls your modem"
<isolat3sh33p> there's a santa hat on my vlc icon =_=
<llutz_> dnivra_: pppd != pppoe
<dnivra_> Ilutz: no output for pgrep ppp
<dnivra_> Illutz: so what is the pppoe process referred to here then?
<llutz_> dnivra_: idk
<MASARUwota> isolat3sh33p: lol vlc
<dnivra_> Ilutz: idk?
<isolat3sh33p> MASARUwota: ikr? I was surprised.. LOL
<llutz_> dnivra_: i don't know
<MASARUwota> isolat3sh33p: i can understand that :p
<dnivra_> Ilutz: right. thanks.
<isolat3sh33p> MASARUwota: haha
<arong> 有人打里我吗
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arong> 欢迎一起交流
<MASARUwota> !cn|arong
<ubottu> arong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dnivra_> what does "Access concentrator of your provider did not respond" mean(am running pppoeconf)?
<mobius420> anyone know of a well built installer for TOR, I2P, or Freenet?
<wvd> How do I remount everythign?
<wvd> everything*
<vox> wvd: sudo mount -a
<MASARUwota> mobius420: want to download CP? LOL
<ThortheMighty> MASARUwota: Usage: dhcpcd [options] <interface>
<ThortheMighty>  This is what it told me.
<mobius420> download what?
<connex> Hi, can someone tell me where I can find the source code for a specific kernel module (visor) ?
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty put in your interface ;/   like : dhcpcd eth0
<MASARUwota> connex: kernel.org ?
<MASARUwota> connex: otherwise try #linux =)
<mobius420> Its great because my school has a nazi administrator who loves to pry with his new wireshark toy
<moreece> I'm back and now without a GUI
<moreece> I am hating my ATI card,
<erUSUL> wvd: sudo mount -a -o remount
<mobius420> wireshark does not make a network admin :p
<MASARUwota> moreece: every linux user does
<moreece> how can I get my Gnome back up and running even if its in basic VHA mode
<moreece> VGA mode I mean
<wvd> erUSUL: oh
<moreece> MASARUwota: yeah I can see why
<connex> MASARUwota, i can't register to the channel, i don't receive the email
<MASARUwota> moreece:the open-source drivers are so-so, and the proprietary oens are horrible
<mobius420> moreece what card?
<moreece> can some assist me in getting my gnome desktop up and running again
<moreece> I have a mobile HD 3470
<MASARUwota> connex: try buggin about it in #freenode
<connex> thakns
<elky> mobius420, avoid godwin's law please.
<mobius420> ;]
<ThortheMighty> MASARUwota: Annoyingly, that didn't work either. Sigh.
<mobius420> and moreece I have to ask:  how badly broken is your display at thie moment?
<moreece> well, its doesnt work @ all ... all I have is a terminal
<moreece> :(
<mobius420> kk
<valada> hi, I installed kde in ubuntu, them afert uninstall the sound was not working, how I reinstall the orginal sound driver of ubuntu?
<DJones> connex: There were problems with freenodes email system yesterday, you'll probably need to drop the nick you're trying to register and then reregister it, I had to do that this morning, best place to ask will be in #freenode
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: do you have a connection atm?
<mobius420> you understand the runlevels?
<moreece> I used to be able to login with somekind of lowres mode, "tried" fixing it but now nothing works
<ThortheMighty> MASARUwota: Yes
<MASARUwota> ThortheMighty: can you visit the site already? ;/
<chilli0> Hi
<JuanJOBC> HI
<MASARUwota> !hi|chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MASARUwota> !hi|JuanJOBC
<ubottu> JuanJOBC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<computer_> 9.04 worked out best for my laptop
<Psinetic> MASARUwota, do you think jamvox would work under a VM?
<JuanJOBC> Is there anything that I can install to give to "nano" a color printing for PHP code?
<JuanJOBC> thanks
<ThortheMighty> MASARUwota: I tried again and it still won't connect to the server at DeviantART
<MASARUwota> Psinetic: the app would. does it need any drivers?
<JuanJOBC> I edit PHP scripts from SSH in a remote server, and it is very hard to understan larg amount of lines when no syntax higlighting
<Psinetic> MASARUwota, i installed it fine. but when i run it i don't see anything
<moreece> how would I go about removing my entire desktop GUI and reinstalling from scratch
<Psinetic> that's just the software though MASARUwota
<Psinetic> it's not the hardware
<Psinetic> so even the app isn't showing up
<MASARUwota> moreece: sudo apt-get autoremove X*
<MASARUwota> LOL
<crankyadmin> JuanJOBC: Use VIM!
<dnivra_> JuanJOBC: color printing as in higlight the keywords? tried VIM?
<chilli0> For some reason all my alerts come up under the volume is ( like If a new person logs in on empathy It shows in the alert box but its below where it should be
<JuanJOBC> crankyadmin, dnivra_ no I have never tried VIM, only nano !
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC: try it then
<crankyadmin> JuanJOBC: Try VIM then... You'll love it!
<JuanJOBC> OK guys, thanks
<JuanJOBC> I was todl it is very complicated to use
<mobius420> moreece    your kernel version?
<crankyadmin> Code Folding/ Syntax highlighting and much more!
<dnivra_> JuanJOBC: it's an amazing editor. slowly am shifting to vim.
<JuanJOBC> ok thanks
<JuanJOBC> MASARUwota++
<JuanJOBC> crankyadmin++
<JuanJOBC> dnivra++
<JuanJOBC> oops
<JuanJOBC> dnivra_++
<kcj1993> C++ ?
<dnivra_> JuanJOBC: dnivra is my original nick but well i forgot the password:).
<moreece> mobius: how do I check kernel verision?
<mobius420> uname -a
<mobius420> do uname -a
<moreece> alright busy removing the entire X* now
<mobius420> :P
<moreece> will do uname start afterwards, can I open an additional terminal while in my current one ... isinit it like F1 or something
<MASARUwota> moreece: ALT+ F1 = 1st terminal ALT+F2 = 2nd etc
<mobius420> yes
<mobius420> you could boot to runlevel 5 and load your backup xorg file
<mobius420> or just edit it
<ThortheMighty> So I guess my problem cannot be fixed?
<mobius420> assuming you have a backup
<moreece> er ... watching all the removing of modules as we speak
<mobius420> :P:P:P
<wvd> How do I see which ports are open?
<LP> wvd: sorry if interrupting, maybe netstat can help?
<Gwince|Work> wvd: netstat -nr should do the trick
<wvd> LP: ah, you're right.
<SnowyDog> quit
<SnowyDog> er
<SnowyDog> shut
<Gwince|Work> wvd: Sorry, netstat -an
<LP> anyone knows how to turn of IPv6 DNS queries? I've disabled IPv6, but still for example wget first issue a AAAA lookup, then after 10 seconds a A lookup...
<moreece> damn this is a lot of removing
<dnivra_> can anyone help me out with connecting to internet in karmic?
<MASARUwota> dnivra_: please explain what you want to do, if you want to configure a wired or wireless connection etc.
<JuanJOBC2> Well I try to access the help butI typed :help and I hit enter and nothing happens, it just goes to next line
<JuanJOBC2> Also :q to quit does not work
<JuanJOBC2> I just keep typing there..
<tasslehoff> I want to use VNC on Ubuntu to connect to my Windows laptop. Any advice on what VNC server/client I should use on the two sides?
<[BIOS]arvind> how do I connect to internet in karmic?
<JuanJOBC2> tasslehoff, remote desktop at your Windows machien side, and Terminal Server Client at the Ubuntu machine side
<[BIOS]arvind> network manager just keeps trying and doesn't work at all
<MASARUwota> [BIOS]arvind: explain it in more detail
<MASARUwota> !doesntwork|[BIOS]arvind
<ubottu> [BIOS]arvind: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JuanJOBC2> Do I have to enable something in VIM to write commands as :q or :help??
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: well I create the DSL connection in network manager and it keeps trying to connect and ultimately disconnects
<MASARUwota> [BIOS]arvind, just a normal wired connection?
<tasslehoff> JuanJOBC2: thanks
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: normal wired DSL connection
<th3_b0b> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 with the default CUPS 1.4.1. My Problem: I cannot select the Paper size I want to print to (The dropdown is inactive). The printer (and it's ppd-file) support various sizes up to A3... error_log is empty.
<one> hi all
<MASARUwota> !hi| one
<ubottu> one: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<one> this might be admitting too much but is there like an idiots guide to linux channel?
<moreece> oh no
<moreece> now my machine has restarted and its says error 15: file not found -> press any key to continue
<[BIOS]arvind> network manager's failing to conenct to DSL, so is there any other way to connect to internet?
<moreece> if i do that it gives me the ubuntu 9.10 metest86 option only :(
<moreece> only to go back around in a circle
<moreece> will I even get this right?
<MASARUwota> [BIOS]arvind, try opening a terminal and running dhcpcd <interface>
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: which interface: ethernet or the pppoe one?
<Slart> one: not that I know of.. but we try answer all questions in here.. well.. as long as they are ubuntu related
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: i don't have dhcpcd installed.
<Slart> one: this might be a good starting read as well.. it's based on an earlier version of ubuntu but most of it is still valid http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<MASARUwota> [BIOS]arvind, another possibility is WICD, the networkmanager alternative, which is lighter and just overall better =)
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: but I can't install anything without the internet can I?
<MASARUwota> [BIOS]arvind, you are correct
<MASARUwota> ;/
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: I read that network manager has a bug in Karmic and doesn't work with DSL. is there any solution to this; a workaround or something?
<incorrect> other than dia and openoffice, what diagram tools are there?
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: I tried pppoeconf but it didn't work.
<MASARUwota> if you dont use wireless internet, you should just enable modprobe and netcfg to do the network things, like every linux distro does out of the box. :X except ubuntu, which wants to be user-friendly, and thus, some of those apps just dont work as they should.
<moreece> ok now how to I re-install my desktop, and should I take this opportunity to explore another desktop aletnative?
<MASARUwota> moreece: make sure to clean up the config files in your home dir
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: Thing is that a friend of mine configured my internet to work using pppoeconf but it doesn't work now when I do "pon dsl"
<MASARUwota> moreece: also, yes. try installing a desktop environment/window manager of yoru preference
<MASARUwota> [BIOS]arvind: dunno then
<[BIOS]arvind> says that the file /etc/ppp/peers/dsl file is missing.
<MASARUwota> !networkmanager|[BIOS]arvind
<ubottu> [BIOS]arvind: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Slart> incorrect: there are some command line stuff
<MASARUwota> !dsl|[BIOS]arvind
<ubottu> [BIOS]arvind: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<MASARUwota> there you go
<Slart> incorrect: you could go with something like inkscape as well.. but that's more of a vector graphics editor than a diagram tool
<JuanJOBC2> I am opening a PHP file with VIM but the syntax is not highlighted
<JuanJOBC2> Is it another package?
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: i think you should tell vim to read it as a php file? try googling for that
<moreece> ls
<JuanJOBC2> MASARUwota, I just did: vim myfile.php
<[BIOS]arvind> MASARUwota: I checked the documentation you gave me but well pppoeconf doesn't work; shows an error.
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: found it
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2::set syn=php
<incorrect> shame, dia isn't that great a diagramming tool
<JuanJOBC2> MASARUwota, the manual says that VIM should know that just looking at the extension
<moreece> MASARUwota: what should i look at in my home dir to clean up, and what apt-get can I use to get a new Desktop?
<one> anyone got any suggestions as to where to learn more about basics in linux?
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: does your ssh client support colors? :p
<JuanJOBC2> MASARUwota, yes it does, my LS are full color :)
<geirha> incorrect: tcm
<JuanJOBC2> :syntax on
<JuanJOBC2> :)
<JuanJOBC2> mmm
<JuanJOBC2> it says: Sorry, the command is not avilable in this version?
<JuanJOBC2> ??
<incorrect> thank geirha
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: By default vim is configured to vi compatible mode. edit /etc/vim/vimrc and uncomment various options.
<MASARUwota> one: depends, do you want to know the graphical bits of gnome or the REAL linux things? (the command line stuff. what linux is REALLY like?)
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: Alternatively copy /etc/vim/vimrc to ~/.vimrc and edit that
<moreece> how do i re-install the normal ubuntu Gnome desktop?
<MASARUwota> moreece: gnome-desktop
<dsl_> can any tell me how to set desktop grid so icons dont overlap vertically? keep aligned only seems to work for horizontal spacing. googling shows problems others have had but i cant see a fix
<MASARUwota> dsl_: in gnome?
<geirha> moreece: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<dsl_> yep
<MASARUwota> dsl_: dunno :X
<FreeFull> Firefox doesn't see mozplugger for some reason. I checked and mozplugger.so is in the right place. How do I fix this?
<MASARUwota> FreeFull: #firefox
<moreece> thanks geirha
<FreeFull> MASARUwota: I already asked there
<indus> FreeFull: why do you need mozplugger?
<MASARUwota> FreeFull: what did they say?
<FreeFull> indus: Embedded midi
<JuanJOBC2> but btw, does nano have a syntax option?
<FreeFull> MASARUwota: To ask someone with ubuntu
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: I believe so. Never used it though.
<one> do i need to load the "Ubuntu software center through Root access to download packages?
<Kottizen> I found this website: http://gnome-look.org, where should I click to find nice desktop themes?
<JuanJOBC2> well, I am editing .vimrc but no option found for syntax so far
<joaopinto> one, no, it will ask you for the user password to run with sudo privileges
<sysd0w> hi
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: Have you installed the vim package? It's not installed by default, only vim-tiny which does not have syntax-highlighting
<JuanJOBC2> geirha, vim-common is alreayd installed
<JuanJOBC2> geirha, which one else should I sintall?
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: The package called vim (just vim)
<crankyadmin> JuanJOBC2: http://github.com/crankyadmin/My-dotfiles/blob/master/vimrc grab my VimRC from that link! :D
<JuanJOBC2> I am installingn it now
<JuanJOBC2> LOL
<bbeikke> hello eveybody,i'm new here
<JuanJOBC2> I just realized this is a Debian Server not a Ubuntu one
<JuanJOBC2> I realized when trying to do sudo apt-get :)
<crankyadmin> debian uses apt-get, infact its where it came from
<MASARUwota> !hi|bbeikke
<ubottu> bbeikke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: #debian.   not that most things make a difference
<JuanJOBC2> crankyadmin, yeah but Debian does not suport "sudo", that is why I said that, I had to do "su"
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: yes it does, you need to configure visudo by hand first tho
<crankyadmin> JuanJOBC2: it does...
<Kottizen> crankyadmin: Do "su apt-get install sudo" in Debian to get sudo.
<JuanJOBC2> ok, anyway, after installing the VIM package the syntax is colored now
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: nice
<JuanJOBC2> THANKS to you all
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: Happy editing then ;)
<MASARUwota> np
<MASARUwota> JuanJOBC2: happy VIMMING
<FreeFull> Kottizen: Su doesn't work like that?
<MASARUwota> lol
<crankyadmin> Kottizen: bugger that... I have no problem installing sudo... Hang on I don't even use Ubuntu.... I just hang her for fun! :D
<JuanJOBC2> Yeah...I have now to learn how to use this thing :)
<Kottizen> I found this website: http://gnome-look.org, where should I click to find nice desktop themes?
<Kottizen> FreeFull: Hmm maybe not.
<geirha> JuanJOBC2: run ''vimtutor''
<Kottizen> crankyadmin: Okey.
<crankyadmin> JuanJOBC2: :!vimtutor
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: me neither, just helping out newbs. BROFIST
<FreeFull> Kottizen: You need to add a flag first
<soreau> Kottizen: There is also kde-look.org and compiz-themes.org
<crankyadmin> MASARUwota: agreed....
<Kottizen> soreau: Okey, but in gnome-look, where should I click?
<giacominomarley8> ciao
<Kottizen> There are many categories. o_O
<giacominomarley8> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<soreau> Kottizen: Where ever you want
<wee_> http://www.southparkstudios.se/clips/sp_vid_150080/
<wee_> ops, wrong room
<MASARUwota> wee_: lol
<MASARUwota> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<joaopinto> Kottizen, click in whatever you are looking for, we can't choose for you
<MASARUwota> oh whow :X
<Kottizen> joaopinto: I need to know where the desktop-themes are.
<MASARUwota> kottizen: do you mean gtk-themes?
<MASARUwota> kottizen: look in the gtk category ;/
<joaopinto> Kottizen, so check the site, this channel is not for gnome-look support :)
<Kottizen> okey
<Kottizen> MASARUwota: thanks
<Kottizen> MASARUwota: Does ubuntu have gtk 1 or 2?
<MASARUwota> Kottizen: 2
<joaopinto> Kottizen, 2
<indus> 2
<indus> long time 2 now
<indus> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Kottizen> thanks
<Kottizen> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<MASARUwota> Kottizen: Metacity (or Compiz or beryz if you are using desktop effects) is the category for window themes
<Kottizen> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Kottizen> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
 * crankyadmin loves kde 4.4 beta 1... ummmmmmm!
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: i tried out kde4 recently, pretty nice. too much for me however :p
<FreeFull> KDE 3.5 was nice, but then I switched to xfce4
 * MASARUwota is an openbox user
<indus> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<indus> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are available here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 - Support in #kubuntu
<crankyadmin> MASARUwota: I like it... Funny thing is I used to be a Ratposion user....
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: oh whow thats like the total opposite
<bbeikke> FreeFull: what hanppened？
<FreeFull> bbeikke: I switched from OpenSuSE to Xubuntu
<crankyadmin> KDE is just so well intergrated for development.
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: i guess im in the middle then, using a lightweight floating WM
<crankyadmin> MASARUwota, I'd say so...
<bbeikke> FreeFull: ^_^xdebian is  also perfect
<crankyadmin> I have OpenBOX on my laptop... but it has recently been seeing KDE4.4
<salty> hello all :)
<MASARUwota> !hi|salty
<ubottu> salty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<salty> thnx
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: kde is too laggy for me, on my old laptop
 * crankyadmin gets a new from work every year :D
 * MASARUwota doesnt
<MASARUwota> also, its terribly quiet atm
<crankyadmin> isn't!
<MASARUwota> yes it is
<crankyadmin> I may have to go trolling in #windows
<Daughain> Ok, so what exactly is KDE, and what benefit does the average user get form it?
<MASARUwota> you get a nice looking desktop and widgets
<MASARUwota> :X
<crankyadmin> The K Desktop Enviroment
<Daughain> WTF is a widget?? =)
<MASARUwota> big shiny things on your desktop
 * salty is looking for ubuntu on acer aspire one laptop
<MASARUwota> ;/
<Daughain> Big shiny things??
<crankyadmin> You know what else is really cool with KDE is window snapping
<Daughain> Window sbnapping????
<crankyadmin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUI_widget
<Daughain> Gimme five minutes, then. :P
<crankyadmin> Daughain: Windows snap to half the screen if you drag them to the edge
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: thats pretty nice
<Daughain> That makes no sense to me.....Did I mention I am a raw newb?
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: doesnt awesome do that aswell :X
<crankyadmin> MASARUwota: Not with the sex factor the KDE does it with.
<MASARUwota> Daughain: try googling for some screenshtos of kde4
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: the glossy factor?
<indus> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<MASARUwota> i lol'd
<crankyadmin> KDE4 is super polished.. And in OpenSUSE its super intergrated. I like that.
<Daughain> MASARU: I will, if a fresh istall of 9.10 speeds up firefox.
<MASARUwota> crankyadmin: it is polished, i agree with that. whenever i used it i didnt have any problems with it
<zozo> hello
<MASARUwota> !howdy|zozo
<ubottu> zozo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LP> anyone knows how to turn of IPv6 DNS queries? I've disabled IPv6, but still for example wget first issue a AAAA lookup, then after 10 seconds a A lookup...
<lorenzosu> After updating to Ubuntu 9.10 (and thus to GRUB 2) on a dual boot system I can boot with no problem in Linux, but can't boot into Windows... Try update-grub and it reports finding Windows, but then when I reboot it fails. The only feedback I get is 'GRUB'
<GNUtoo> hi,what is not compatible with 64bit nowadays?
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: windows XP
<MASARUwota> LOL
<Slart> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zozo> java app sound abouts system sound, in karmic, could anyone help?
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: seriously though, very few things. Do you have something specific you'd like to know?
<GNUtoo> ok so everyting including proprietary things like flash,ati driver,java,wine are compatible
<GNUtoo> altough wine and java are not proprietary
<Daughain> I'm running WINE on 64 bit 9.10
<MASARUwota> zozo: could you please explain your problem with a more detailed explanation.
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: ati driver, I don't know of, java, flash and wine are AFAIK
<GNUtoo> ok thanks
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: with flash you need to know where to look from though
<GNUtoo> ah?
<MASARUwota> proprietary stuff is often slow with adapting to 64-bit
<GNUtoo> ok
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: ubuntu doesn't ship with the native 64-bit flash
<GNUtoo> ah ok so I need to manually install it
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: you need to go and download it from adobe and install/set it up yourself
<GNUtoo> ok
<Twinkletoes|W> In 8.04, when I changed /etc/network/interfaces (to add "iface eth0 inet dhcp"), immediately I lost my network connection and had to go to the physical console and restart networking to make it work.  How can I do this remotely without losing connection?
<Myrtti> GNUtoo: then again, you could also try gnash or swfdec which are of course natively 64-bit, being open source and all
<zozo> MASARUwota: java application in firefox, when gives sound message, system sound is aborted
<MASARUwota> GNUtoo: or use the gnu GNASH app. but dont bother if you actually want to use flash, as its in heavy development
<MASARUwota> zozo: so java doesnt give you any sounds? normal sound works fine?
<isolat3sh33p> GNUtoo: Do you have problem with flash?
<rjbgbo> REGISTER 210689bota rjbgbo@aol.com
<MASARUwota> Twinkletoes|W: you can try writing a script?
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, personnaly I use gnash but the person who asked me to install ubuntu wants flash
<lorenzosu> After updating to Ubuntu 9.10 (and thus to GRUB 2) on a dual boot system I can boot with no problem in Linux, but can't boot into Windows... Try update-grub and it reports finding Windows, but then when I reboot it fails. The only feedback I get is 'GRUB'
<Twinkletoes|W> MASARUwota: I can do that if that's the proper way.
<nelson_> hello
<MASARUwota> Twinkletoes|W: there is no proper way
<Twinkletoes|W> MASARUwota: I was thinking that maybe I'd edited the wrong file or sometihng
<zozo> MASARUwota: java gives sound, but other apps sound are stopped
<MASARUwota> !hi|nelson
<ubottu> nelson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MASARUwota> zozo: so ONLY java works? O.o
<nelson_> on a confgure i get this checking for KDE... configure: error:
<nelson_> ... check for kde bla bla bla
<Kottizen> How do I enable CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE?
<MASARUwota> Twinkletoes|W: if you edit network conf, your network will die. makes sense IMO
<zozo> MASARUwota: yes, but I have to restart other apps to get sound again
<MASARUwota> !x11|Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<crankyadmin> nelson_: What version of KDE?
<Twinkletoes|W> MASARUwota: I couldn't find any info that said changing /etc/network/interfaces would immediately kill the network, I sort of expected the network to die only when I restarted it
<Slart> !dontzap | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Kottizen> Slart: Thanks.
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  i dunno. i want one to be able to install a program
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that gdm factoid needs updated to use 'sudo service gdm restart' or 'sudo service kdm restart'
<Slart> Kottizen: you're welcome
<MASARUwota> Twinkletoes|W: well, it seems that network deamon in ubuntu checks the file continuesly ;/
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis has returned~!
<Twinkletoes|W> MASARUwota: Yup - it seems I learnt the hard way - thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> Kottizen:  that enable alt-ctrl-bs is also a little different in 9.10 then in 9.04
<legend2440> Kottizen: if your using karmic then   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  No i havent. :)
<crankyadmin> nelson_: Fragmented sentence could you rephrase please?
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: damn ....
<matteo1990> Hi all, i having problems with the Wireless network configuration in Kubuntu. I am trying Manually with ifconfig, how i know the IP i have o insert?
<indus> i dont think dont zap works in karmic ,anyways it didnt work
<MASARUwota> matteo1990: do you have DHCP?
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  i want to fix this http://pastebin.com/m25f78b17
<zozo> MASARUwota: yes, only java sound works, until restart the other app: like mediaplayer
<Dr_Willis> indus:  theres different ways to enable it  in 9.10 - i ve seen some web pages with info. but cnt find them
<GNUtoo> By the way the computer is an HP with windows 7,and has 4 partitions used...and I want a swap partition for performance reasons...how can I handle that? I create the fifth extended partition and put rootfs and swap inside?
<crankyadmin> nelson_: You need the KDE development libs
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  i have that :)
<MASARUwota> GNUtoo: you already have a swap partition, ubuntu requires one ;/
<Twinkletoes|W> GNUtoo: The extended partition has to be one of the 4 primary partitions.  You can create your "logical" partitions inside the extended one
<indus> dont zap is nonsense
<LP> IPv6 disabled in Ubuntu 9.10, IPv6 (AAAA) DNS queries are still being performed.... on another computer with an older Ubuntu and IPv6 enabled, only IPv4 (A) DNS queries are performed... should I reinstall Ubuntu 8.x?
<MASARUwota> !alsa|zozo
<geirha> nelson_: Is there a problem with the kaffeine packages in the repos?
<ubottu> zozo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  i got it doing apt-get install kde-devels
<GNUtoo> Twinkletoes|W, ah ok I thought the limit was 5 primary....sorry
<indus> cant we do this from keyboard shortcuts?
<indus> Dr_Willis:
<Twinkletoes|W> GNUtoo: And yes, you can have swap/rootfs in the extended partitions, but grub will still need to be installed to the MBR
<nelson_> geirha,  i dont think so why?
<GNUtoo> Twinkletoes|W, ok
<legend2440> indus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<geirha> nelson_: Just wondering why you are trying to build it yourself
<boritek> hello
<crankyadmin> nelson_: are they in your path? Because configure can't find them.... hence why it fails
<GNUtoo> basically I don't know windows 7 or hp at all...I'll pastebin the partition layout
<Dr_Willis> indus:  thers some gnome keyboard settings somewhere that can enable it. I recall
<geirha> nelson_: apt-get build-dep kaffeine  # will probably fix you up
<centerpoint> how can I use  screen keyboard?
<nelson_> geirha,  you wont find it compiled
<wvd> So I'm installing sBNC, it tells me that it's installing at /home/sbnc, but it installs at #/sbnc I think, how does this come?
<nelson_> geirha,  done that build dep also
<boritek> i have poppy sounds in games like Smokin Guns and Regnum Online, in the latter the sound goes off totally in the end. How can i fix it?
<giacominomarley8> ciao
<boritek> Sound should be such a basic stuff!!
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  how do i see if they are in the path?
<boritek> very important
<giacominomarley8> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<intel_Inside> Hello there to everyone
<Dr_Willis> boritek:  tell that to the hardware makers...   what game is giving you the issues>? all games? all wine games?
<GNUtoo> mmm cat /proc/partitions or fdisk -l don't give the labels
<matteo1990>  How to know witch IP i have to insert in the ifconfig command?
<crankyadmin> nelson_: echo $PATH
<GNUtoo> but gparted does
<boritek> Dr_Willis: linux games, e.g. the ones i mentions above: Smokin Guns, and Regnum Online
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  i got this /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<boritek> these are cross platform games, native to linux
<Dr_Willis> boritek:  never heard of them. so  are they written in java or anything else special>? how about a game like quakelive?
<crankyadmin> nelson_: there is no lib in there.
<Shogoot> hi people. is it possible to copy a block of cells 3x3 with forumlas from one sheet to another sheet in same document?  Using oppenoffice CALC
<boritek> Dr_Willis: no not java, i guess its C
<geirha> nelson_: aptitude search 'kdelibs.*-dev'  # Any of those installed?
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  so how should i put lib in there?
<boritek> and pulseaudio should be the culprit in my opinion
<boritek> or alsa
<Slart> Shogoot: have you tried?
<MASARUwota> Shogoot: i think this is more of a #openoffice.org question
<crankyadmin> yeah... /usr/local/lib
<boritek> but in prevoius ubuntu there havent been such a problem
<crankyadmin> and /usr/lib
<Shogoot> MASARUwota gotcha. theyr not responding at all ;)
<boritek> where pulseaudio werent defualted
<MASARUwota> Shogoot: like always :X
<Slart> Shogoot: or do you have a reason to believe it isn't possible?
<Dr_Willis> Pulse audio ha been the default since 9.04 i belive not sure about earlier.
<zozo> MAS
<MASARUwota> Shogoot:doesnt copy and paste do that tho?
<MASARUwota> zoz
<boritek> Dr_Willis: yes, before that sound was good but since then there are a lot of issues
<nelson_> geirha,  http://pastebin.com/m123a19a9 yes
<zozo> MASARUwota: it looks like java used OSS
<Shogoot> MASARUwota it dont. it does copy the formula, but it link the number th the sheet its beeing moved to. so if theres no number in say C3 the formula from gets broken
<moreece> @#W!@#$ - ok I'm at my very ends
<moreece> I am hating this ...
<wvd> So I'm installing sBNC, it tells me that it's installing at /home/sbnc, but it installs at #/sbnc I think, how does this come?
<moreece> open source fustrations
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  geirha  be right back
<crankyadmin> np
<Zlobi> Hello, I need help with sudo make install, I would like a custom path like sudo make install /usr/local/etc/ices (yep, installing ices, it says "No rule to make target ..path.. Stop.") 10x
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  the path #/sbnv makes no sence. You may be confuseing the prompt with the path.
<moreece> now my ubuntu doesnt boot at all, I got my my orginal ubuntu 9.04 disc on boot and has an option to repair broken system
<reactor_> moreece, ?!
<wvd> Dr_Willis: cd /home/sbnc << no directory exists.
<Ziber> How can I completely remove all traces of mysql-server so I can start from stratch?
<moreece> but it doesnt do anything except give me the option to start a terminal inside my box
<moreece> I cant do anything from there ...
<Dr_Willis> wvd: syre its not in /home/USERNAME/sbnc ?
<Myrtti> Ziber: sudo aptitude remove --purge mysql-server
<reactor_> moreece, open source pawnz
<moreece> useless
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  or did you make a user named 'sbnc' ?
<MASARUwota> Shogoot: cant help you then. i dont use openoffice myself
<moreece> how are you suppose to repair the OS now
<kickar_> hey how can i set gkrellm to load on boot ?
<wvd> Dr_Willis: It was always in /home/sbnc before, but I got hacked somehow, got a new image from my host, and it keeps saying that it installs in /home/sbnc now.
<Myrtti> moreece: by checking the filesystem, freeing up disk space, etc
<manjula> Hi All:  i installed the ubuntu jackalope and my display is unable to show in 1024*764 resolution. can some one please help me ?
<Zlobi> Hello, I need help with sudo make install, I would like a custom path like sudo make install /usr/local/etc/ices (yep, installing ices, it says "No rule to make target ..path.. Stop.") 10x << Ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> kickar_:  use the gnome sessions/auto run tool and add it to the list of things to autorun is one way
 * DarkWell suggests that xchat package should be compiled with tcl8.5 support for its tcl plugin instead.. since tcl8.4 is more or less oboleted when 2009 is over
<MASARUwota> moreece: how about opening a terminal, configuring xinit, and running startx
<crankyadmin> moreece: Boot of disc, chroot into you install.
<wvd> Dr_Willis: I can launch it tho, but with this error: You cannot run shroudBNC as 'root' or using an account which has 'wheel' privileges. Use an ordinary user account and remove the suid bit if it is set. - Normally I just could run it with root.
<moreece> all i want is a GUI desktop and boot again ... now it simply says error 15 file no found
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  so your user name is 'sbnc' ?
<indus> heehee grub error
<MASARUwota> DarkWell: people who care about such things use better clients instead
<crankyadmin> moreece: Have you been playing with partitions ? :|
<moreece> do i want to excute a shell back into my box or a shell back into my installer
<indus> moreece: hello
<DarkWell> MASARUwota, what are you talking about ??
<moreece> no I havent
<GNUtoo> here's the partition table: http://pastebin.com/m53d3a490
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  sounds like its in /root/sbnc   and  you are running it as root.. and it some how thinks thats a security issue. I dont think you should be running it as root.
<manjula> Hi All:  i installed the ubuntu jackalope and my display is unable to show in 1024*764 resolution. can some one please help me ?Xorg file is not there
<GNUtoo> what can I backup ?
<GNUtoo> and remove
<indus> !who | moreece
<ubottu> moreece: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<moreece> I uninstall my desktop X as my crappy ATI driver didnt work and wouldnt boot in X
<MASARUwota> DarkWell: what i said ;/
<kickar_> Dr_Willis,  i would like it on boot . not on log in
<wvd> Dr_Willis: I need to make an account somehow, but how and with what permissions?
<Zlobi> moreece, on your risk, but here, after I repeated exactly my previous install, I had most of the stuff untouched
<moreece> no for some reason I cant even boot into my terminal
<crankyadmin> moreece: Boot of install disc. and Chroot to your install, run grub-install and pray
<indus> i have ATI driver and its nice
<jrgp> manjula: upgrade to a more recent version of ubuntu. they include better video card support
<indus> crankyadmin: how do you expect someone to know whats chroot
<Dr_Willis> kickar_:  that makes no sence.. Unless you want it to appear on the GDM login screen.   since it is an X app with a GUI.
<DarkWell> MASARUwota, well thats you opinion
<MASARUwota> DarkWell: yeah
<Daughain> indus: Where did ya find the ATI drver?
<DarkWell> MASARUwota, i couls sai irssi is acrap client to
<crankyadmin> indus: google.... it knows everything.
<MASARUwota> DarkWell: you could, but no one would believe it =)
<indus> ATI/AMD LINUX DRIVER 9.12 RELEASED
<Dr_Willis> wvd:  no idea on what your setup is.. 'sudo adduser ircuser'  and set it up if you wanted to.
<DarkWell> well irssi is crap
<Daughain> Wooho.
<manjula> jrgp, well if the resolution worked in previous version in this one it shuld work like that ? dont you think so ? i have a intel onboard 945gsm graphihc card
<moreece> grub install not found .... great
<Zlobi> moreece, on your risk, but here, after I repeated exactly my previous install, I had most of the stuff untouched
<Dr_Willis> DarkWell:  i perfer weechat 0./3./0 these days
<wvd> Dr_Willis: Right, but it can't have a 'wheel' permission or something
<indus> the installer is million times better than nvidia
<DarkWell> anyways it wont lead to anything by saying so
<Zlobi> Hello, I need help with sudo make install, I would like a custom path like sudo make install /usr/local/etc/ices (yep, installing ices, it says "No rule to make target ..path.. Stop.") 10x << Ubuntu 9.10
<indus> click to install
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, http://pastebin.com/m53d3a490 <- which partition should I backup and remove...I bet I should keep SYSTEM and backup and remove recovery?
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: weechat is based on irssi
<DarkWell> my comment is to try to contribute to the development of ubuntu packages
<crankyadmin> moreece: grub-install not grub install
<crankyadmin> moreece: but wait!
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  actuaklly the weechat guys would dissagree i belive.. and it has features not in irssi.
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, and I bet tar wouldn't work as backup tool
<DarkWell> so its pretty up to date with what i know about tcl and xchat
<MASARUwota> GNUtoo, LOL HP_TOOLS.
<indus> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crankyadmin> moreece: have you chrooted?
<moreece> grub-install -> /bin/sh: grunb-install: not found
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: thats what i heard, dunno
<moreece> I am root, this is from the rescue prompt
<Dr_Willis> and irssi was based on whatever.. that was based on whatever.. and based on 'irc' .... and so on for ever and ever.
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, ok thanks can I also remove RECOVERY?
<moreece> #
<indus> whats a chroot
<Ziber> Didnt prompt me to make a new root password tho
<kickar_> Dr_Willis,  there is a gtk, but there is also a daemon ....
<Daughain> indus: A long cigar.
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  weechat has many features not in irssi. :) ive dumped irssi.
<Zlobi> indus try chroot --help
<DarkWell> i use xchat or my own tcl written client
<crankyadmin> moreece: no..... chroot
<indus> Daughain: yes thats what they say here too chiroot
<DarkWell> for irc
<MASARUwota> GNUtoo: yes, but make sure to disable hp tools in your bios, or youlll get stupid messages during boot
<kickar_> Dr_Willis,  i need to get the daemon running when user is not logged in so i can monitor my server from my workstation
<moreece> chroot to what?
<Slart> Shogoot: try paste special.. there's a checkbox for "link".. that should insert the sheet reference as well
<Dr_Willis> kickar_:  never noticed.  If its a service ya would think it would setup to start automatically.   or start it from /etc/rc.local i guess
<indus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<giuliano> ciao
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, ok is there a hint for disabling it into the BIOS...I'll look for hp tools string in the bios
<giuliano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<indus> Daughain: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<indus> Daughain: whopping 81 MB
<Zlobi> Can smo please paty me some attention, I tried the forums...
<Daughain> indus: Thanks! and I got plenty of room, so not worried there.
<Zlobi> Hello, I need help with sudo make install, I would like a custom path like sudo make install /usr/local/etc/ices (yep, installing ices, it says "No rule to make target ..path.. Stop.") 10x << Ubuntu 9.10
<crankyadmin> moreece: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<wee_> Hey, can somone help me install http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=92328&forumpage=1 ?=)
<Myrtti> Zlobi: you tried the forums? URL to your thread?
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<indus> Daughain: i need some help if you install it
<Daughain> indus: Once I get my backups done, re-installing, so, figgered I may as well get the info now. =)
<MASARUwota> Zlobi i dont think paths work like that? D:
<manjula> i have intel 945GM on board graphic card and i installed ubuntu jackalope : my screen resolution is currently at 800*600. i use to work before in 1024*764 and at the moment at display manager that resolution is not there. can someone help me ?
<Slart> Zlobi: there's some switches you can use.. search for "pre"
<giuliano> ciao
<giuliano> !list
<Xepera> Does anyone know of a command to remove obsolete software, like the one executed in the distribution upgrade?
<indus> Daughain: i cant see the new features as mentioned in the control center
<Slart> Zlobi: you might have to do it in the ./configure part.. not sure though
<Zlobi> 10x slart
<knecht> hi there. i installed a new hardisc in ubuntu server 8.10, create a partition and mkfs.ext3 the new partition. Now i want to mount it via fstab, "blkid /dev/sda1" tell me the uuid, and i want to make an entry in fstab with this uuid, but there is no symlink in /dev/disk/by-uuid for that uuid. Do i need to restart a service? Or should i create it manually? Who creates this symlinks in /dev/disk/by-uuid?  THANKS
<Chamunks> anyone have any experience with rtorrent's rtpg-www package?
<crankyadmin> moreece: then when your in a chrooted envriment run grub-install
<DarkWell> anyways those who prefere irssi or irssi based clients tend to call other clients crap...
<indus> Xepera: its removed auto at upgrade time no?
<MrCatEye> can I use gftp to test "atftp" ?
<crankyadmin> moreece: you may need to run rehash first though.
<Xepera> indus: Yes, if the user says to remove the software... if they don't it's left intact
<luckymurali> I ma having a file which consists of some lines with different client encoding
<soreau> Zlobi: First, why are you compiling this? Second, What commands are you using to build it?
<luckymurali> how can i delete all that line using sed??
<Xepera> indus: I'm trying to run it independently for that reason
<MrCatEye> it seems to mee that I cant connect to the server
<Daughain> indus: I prolly wont get to it for a few hours yet...Got about 150G to back up first....I'll pay attention when I do the install and let ya know what I get.
<Zlobi> Myrtti: No need to be nasty :P No such topic like mine, only custom ubuntu installs in first 10
<luckymurali> please tell me
<indus> Xepera: use aptitude and it will prompt for it
<moreece> ok but how do I recover now
<Xepera> indus: There must be a cli backend... the user cannot log in to X
<indus> Xepera: aptitude clean?
<r40> join #ubuntu-ko
<Myrtti> Zlobi: nasty? no, it was a valid question, but nevermind...
<Xepera> indus: I'll try that...
<Xepera> thanks
<isolat3sh33p> what's the difference between apt and aptitude?
<MrCatEye> aptitude is more graphical
<Zlobi> soreau: ices is the client for shoutcast, online radio. 2. ./configure        sudo make    sudo make install
<chilli0> Is there anyway to get a IRC on my background so that I can still talk to people and chang channels I herd there was a screenlet or something?
<MrCatEye> i think
<indus> isolat3sh33p: both are front ends to dpkg
<MrCatEye> u have categories
<MrCatEye> its like synaptic but for console
<knecht> isolat3sh33p: apt is older, both can basically do the same things. use aptitude
<isolat3sh33p> MrCatEye: I thought you use it in the terminal. :/
<luckymurali> how can i delete the lines in the file where the lines are not recognised by linux
<crankyadmin> moreece: I'm still trying to work out what your recoverying from....
<sarthorks> i cannot boot without acpi=off, unless i keep trying for a long time. acpi=off turns off battery stats, and suspend capabilities. is there a workaround to make my computer boot without any problems WITHOUT acpi=off?
<soreau> Zlobi: Ok then you want to do ./configure --prefix=/your/custom/path && make && [sudo] make install
<indus> a cli based front end to the dpkg , although why is cli a front end i dont understand
<DarkWell> are there any curses driven command to set/handle repositories ?
<indus> but aptitude works where apt fails from my personal exp
<luckymurali> any commands or hints ;(
<isolat3sh33p> knecht: But apt seems easier.
<crankyadmin> your error you posted means something as gone tits up with grub. grub-install should fix it.
<MrCatEye> isolat3sh33p: yes u use aptitude in the console/terminal
<Zlobi> As per: http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1129057.htm but I want ices in a sub-folder of etc to minimize the mess
<Zlobi> 10x, will try now :)
<legend2440> Zlobi: the path is determined in the ./configure stage  read this under  configure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware#configure
<indus> knecht: who says apt is older?
<MrCatEye> but it has a kind of structure, a simple interface, like midnight commander
<isolat3sh33p> indus: when will apt didn't work while aptitude works?
<knecht> indus: me, i have used it long time on debian before i first used aptitude
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, is there a doc on hp-tools somewhere?
<indus> DarkWell: aptitude is
<henkpoley> Is there a way to stop wpasupplicant from running (don't have wireless)
<indus> DarkWell: sorry wrong answer
<indus> knecht: ok ill agree then
<indus> isolat3sh33p: i had some major breakage once with alpha and apt did nt work
<[[thufir]]> would someone help me with dmesg output:  http://www.pastie.org/751697   ?  The pc spontaneously shutdown, but is now fine.
<manjula> i have intel 945GM on board graphic card and i installed ubuntu jackalope : my screen resolution is currently at 800*600. i use to work before in 1024*764 and at the moment at display manager that resolution is not there. can someone help me ?
<DarkWell> indus, i know i can use aptitude (long time ago ) i also know about synaptics, and i also know i can edit a conf file
<nimrod> jaunty wont install on dell precision
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, because I've no idea on what it is
<Zlobi> soreau: get a beer, you are great :)
<DarkWell> but still i was thinking maybe someone made a command to handle rrepositories only
<indus> DarkWell: hmm i know you from before
<luckymurali> any idea please???
<Zlobi> No errors
<CQ> I don't understand ... fdisk -l shows a /dev/sde7, but ls -al only shows a /dev/sde ... any ideas?
<soreau> Zlobi: You can buy me one because Im all out ;)
<DarkWell> like you can do for portage's rsync in gentoo
<isolat3sh33p> indus: I should try to learn aptitude then. :)
<Daughain> indus: That driver doesan't show support for my card. =(
<indus> Daughain: what card
<GNUtoo> luckymurali, sed may be a GNU command so maybe ask #gnu ?
<Daughain> X1200 Radeon
<sarthorks> ﻿ i cannot boot without acpi=off, unless i keep trying for a long time. acpi=off turns off battery stats, and suspend capabilities. is there a workaround to make my computer boot without any problems WITHOUT acpi=off?
<MASARUwota> GNUtoo: its a "feature" for newbs.
<indus> Daughain: ok that card can only be used with the open source drver
<luckymurali> GNUtoo,thanks
<indus> Daughain:and it wokrs super
<manjula> i have intel 945GM on board graphic card and i installed ubuntu jackalope : my screen resolution is currently at 800*600. i use to work before in 1024*764 and at the moment at display manager that resolution is not there. can someone help me ?
<MASARUwota> i hate it when they add useless stuff that nobody who actually know anything about computers wants to use.
<indus> manjula: i suggest using 9.10
<Daughain> indus: OK, I just need to find the driver then. =) I didnt know what it was till today. =)
<DarkWell> indus, why i ask is becuse im creating a script to automate some tasks i might want to when booting up from liveCD
<Slart> !intel | manjula
<indus> Daughain: its already installed ,
<ubottu> manjula: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Zlobi> soreau: You know, free software not like "free beer". Besides, I am prabably away. Not worth shipping. ;)
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, ok but will it prevent the BIOS from working correctly?
<indus> Daughain: its open source radeon driver, type glxinfo | grep render in terminal
<dioscuri> how to open xps file in linux
<Slart> manjula: not sure if it's fixed or not.. I don't have a computer with an intel graphics card myself
<Slart> dioscuri: what is an xps file?
<indus> Slart: dont believe it got fixed
<Leoneof`> hi
<soreau> Zlobi: Anyway, it is a common build system.. configure --prefix=$PREFIX or ./autogen.sh --prefix=$PREFIX
<MASARUwota> GNUtoo: its an auto repeair feature for windows systems ;/
<Callum_> Slart: xps file is a Firefox addon
<Daughain> indus: says.... direct rendering: Yes
<Daughain> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101  NO-TCL
<GNUtoo> MASARUwota, ah ok thanks
<DarkWell> indus, perhaps you know me from before i dont know
<MASARUwota> Callum_: xpi is
<Callum_> Oh xpi =P
<indus> Daughain: then its working fine
<Callum_> xps, not sure
<Callum_> hang on, isn't XPS some Microsoft technology for printing to a file?
<indus> DarkWell: i got nostalgic about the tone
<indus> nvm
<Daughain> indus: OK.....The driver is good....Not what I was hoping to hear, buit a start.....
<Slart> Callum_: some kind of vector image format.. replacement for emf (I understand from googling)
<indus> Daughain: what is the problem you have with it?
<Aijse> not realy Ubuntu related, or maybe it is ... my coffee machine just broke I don't know what to do any more.... at all!
<Leoneof`> hi, i did update the latest Linux Kernel in Ubuntu 9.10 , but after restart, nVidia is unknown, and can't install it, any help?
<indus> Daughain: if you use 8.04 you get the ati proprietary driver
<Daughain> indus: Primarily an overheat issue under heavy graphics use. Though, its beginning to look like its based in the processor, not the vid...
<h4f> .
<indus> yeah
<indus> probably
<Daughain> indus: Though, switching to ubuntu from Vista dropped core temps 40 degrees F
 * Daughain snickers.
<indus> Daughain: my proc reports processor wrong
<Leoneof`> hi, i did update the latest Linux Kernel in Ubuntu 9.10 , but after restart, nVidia is unknown, and can't install it, any help?
<indus> Daughain: always at 40
<indus> c
<indus> 40 c
<indus> Leoneof`: unknown ?
<Callum_> Slart: either way its not well supported at all, there is an XPS Document Viewer and Writer, IE8 also supports viewing XPS documents and there is a printer driver for printing documents into an XPS document file
<crankyadmin> Leoneof`: identifying the driver.... ?
<crankyadmin> Leoneof`: if yes its a bug ignore it.
<Leoneof`> indus: i see message in startup about error with nVidia
<indus> Leoneof`: show me the error
<Slart> Callum_: I'm not really surprised.. perhaps inkscape has some kind of import/export plugin
<indus> Leoneof`: what is the error you see
<Callum_> All of which are Windows only and not of much use anyway
<Leoneof`> indus: then i've to restart, see u later
<luckymurali> how to deleting the lines from the file which contains other than ASCII character
<indus> Leoneof`: what is the output of glxinfo
<Daughain> 53 and 60 c right now.
<indus> Leoneof`: no no wait
<langley> how come that when I send messages containing ä ü ö, others only see some crap?
<indus> Leoneof`: glxinfo | grep render
<[[thufir]]> what does this dmesg output mean?  [    3.723101] PM: Resume from disk failed.       http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AZhKxkS1VyAxZGNtOWpncTJfM2Y1cmI3c2h0&hl=en
<Leoneof`> indus: i've to restart to tell you what is the message
<indus> Leoneof`: no dont
<Leoneof`> >_>
<indus> Leoneof`: just open a terminal and type glxinfo | grep render
<langley> how come that when I send messages containing ä ü ö, others only see some crap?
<indus> langley: no idea
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  geirha  back
<b3rz3rk3r> langley, looks fine to me
<crankyadmin> langley: Charter encoding
<Dr_Willis> Isent that a UTF-8 type issue...
<crankyadmin> nelson_: o/
<Slart> langley: send messages? like mail? or here on irc? using carrier pigeon? =)
<crankyadmin> Dr_Willis: ++
<Aijse> does anyone see a page when they go to aijse.no-ip.biz? just a test thanks
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  semaphore!
<Slart> Dr_Willis: there's probably a rfc for that too =)
<nelson_> how can i fix this stupid error?
<langley> on icq
<jt1234> i need to prevent a keyring access request for nm-applet popping up, someone suggested I delete the keyring and make a new one with a blank password.  Is there a gui to do this?
<langley> I'm using UTF-8
<ScarFreewill> hi, I'm looking for something like webmin. According to the community documentation it does not work under debian based distro's
<langley> isnt that supposed to work?
<Dr_Willis> ScarFreewill:  it can work.. but is considered insecure/unsecure and  not safe even.. :()
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<indus> jt1234: yes go to accessories > passwords and encryptions
<crankyadmin> nelson_: I've forgot what your problem was
<crankyadmin> enlighten me.
<Slart> langley: probably something with the icq client.. I've used internation characters lots of times using pidgin.. with windows users and what not.. it has always worked ok
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  the one with kde libs
<indus> Leoneof`: hello?
<indus> Leoneof`: i waiting
<indus> you pasting so i looking Leoneof`?
<ScarFreewill> Dr_Willis: do you use it yourself? I was hoping for a personal opinion. It's obvoisly better just to configure the things myself right?
<crankyadmin> nelson_: Oh yeah.... did you add /usr/local/lib & /usr/lib to your path?
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  how can i add that?
<Dr_Willis> I got a video of how to change the 'keyring' password at  http://drop.io/dr_willis  indus   and Leoneof`  if thats what you are doing.
<Dr_Willis> ScarFreewill:  i dont need it. any admin type tasks i do.. i can just do vya the shell
<crankyadmin> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib
<indus> Dr_Willis: thanks but Leoneof` has another issue but he is incognito atm
<jt1234> indus: i can see an entry called "network secret for mynetwork", is that the one i need to modify?
<matteo1990> hi all, i am trying to configure my wireless connection, i have followed the steps in the Gentoo guide but i cannot ping anything,  anyone may help?
<indus> jt1234: cant say, are you under the passwaords tab? its there
<crankyadmin> matteo1990: Try #gentoo
<jt1234> indus: yeah
<indus> jt1234: yes yes that one
<indus> jt1234: netowrk secret bla bla
<indus> matteo1990: why follow gentoo guide
<indus> !wireless | matteo1990 use the ubuntu guide :)
<ubottu> matteo1990 use the ubuntu guide :): Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScarFreewill> Dr_Willis thanks. I prefer using cli, but since it's not a important server I guess I can play around with it a little
<indus> Dr_Willis: what is that site?
<filipje1993> hi all
<matteo1990> indus i want to install the connection from terminal...
<Dr_Willis> indus:  drop.io ? just a bolg/file shareing site.. its sort of handy
<nelson_> how ddo i add /usr/local/lib & /usr/lib to your path to the path?
<MASARUwota> !hi|filipje1993
<ubottu> filipje1993: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<luckymurali> how to deleting the lines from the file which contains other than ASCII character
<MASARUwota> !elaborate|luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sarthorks> ﻿ i cannot boot without acpi=off, unless i keep trying for a long time. acpi=off turns off battery stats, and suspend capabilities. is there a workaround to make my computer boot without any problems WITHOUT acpi=off?
<luckymurali> i have a file
<luckymurali> which consists of 2 million records
<manjula> Hi again>: ok i try with my other machine ..same hardware specs ( intel graphic 945GM) with karmic koala and still in systems--> preferences--> display --> has only 800*600 resolution only. i dont have 1024*764 resolution. how can i get 1024 resolution ?
<MASARUwota> !enter|luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Johnaha> is python a visual language?
<luckymurali> out of that few records consts of non ascii characters
<luckymurali> I want to delete those records from that file
<sarthorks> !enter|luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  define what 'visual' means to you
<manjula> Hi again>: ok i try with my other machine ..same hardware specs ( intel graphic 945GM) with karmic koala and still in systems--> preferences--> display --> has only 800*600 resolution only. i dont have 1024*764 resolution. how can i get 1024 resolution ?
<Johnaha> like
<Johnaha> GUI's.
<MASARUwota> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Leoneof``> hi
<Johnaha> like c++ or VB
<Johnaha> draggin buttons etc
<family> good morning people
<MASARUwota> !hi|family
<ubottu> family: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<family> i need some help
<jt1234> indus: the message i get on login is that nm-applet needs to access the keyring but it is locked.  In the applications tab of the panel you pointed me to, it tells me nm-applet has read / write access, what am i missing?
<MASARUwota> !ask|family
<ubottu> family: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<family> has anyone here played youtube video on a ppc ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  you are missuising terms.. C++ is not a 'visual'  there are tools to help build C++ apps with a nice GUI builder.
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  Pythion can do GUI type programs.  and theres proverly some ides for it also.
<Johnaha> great
<MASARUwota> family: nobody uses ppcs anymore. youll probably run into compatibility problems with a system like ubuntu. imo
<filipje1993> anyone has experience with installing stepmania on kubuntu :/
<cousin_mario> hello
<Johnaha> u know the pre loaded ubuntu apps, any made in python?
<indus> jt1234: ok tell me what you are trying to achieve
<cousin_mario> this is what comes out when I launch oowriter: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/../basis-link/program/libsvtlx.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK11CntBoolItem17GetValueTextByValEh
<indus> Johnaha: of course, all the games
<Johnaha> ok, ok.
<indus> Johnaha: all the gui windows is py gtl
<sarthorks> ﻿ i cannot boot without acpi=off, unless i keep trying for a long time. acpi=off turns off battery stats, and suspend capabilities. is there a workaround to make my computer boot without any problems WITHOUT acpi=off?
<family> MASARUwota , some people do .. don't dismiss nobody
<indus> gtk
<MASARUwota> family: *most people dot
<MASARUwota> *dont
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  Python is used by a great many programs. with and without a GUI
<Johnaha> hows it used without gui?
<MASARUwota> filipje1993:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69144
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  time to go read some pythion tutorials..  it  can easially be used with the command line.
<Leoneof``> indus: this is about glxinfo | grep render : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e0e6495
<filipje1993> uhm guys, im a linoob, who's running kubuntu. how can i install a programm which is inside a tar.gz file???
<Johnaha> also. i chose it as my first language.
<family> that's like assuming nobody uses MAC OSX
<family> or Linux
<legend2440> manjula: open  System>Administration>Hardware Drivers  is there a driver there you need to activate?
<Johnaha> i know it can
<Johnaha> but, what can command line programs do?
<Dr_Willis> Flash for PPC i dont think has been updated since like flash 8 or 7...
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  anything you want.
<Johnaha> I dont see the point in them :\
<jt1234> indus: i want to get rid of the nm-applet keyring access dialog on startup, the box is going to be put in a shop as a display. network access is required.
<Johnaha> please offer an eg.
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:   you need to go learn some more linux basics then.. id say 80%+ of the os is command line programs
<jrgp> JoAnneThrax: brouse the web, maintain the software, edit files/programs, edit images, etc
<jrgp> literally, everything gui apps can do, just differently..
<moreece> ok re-installed, back to my terminal
<family> Well. I've successfully installed and setup ubuntu on a Emac without any problems.
<moreece> anyone suggest a good desktop X
<family> it runs great
<Johnaha> ok
<raindew> Есть кто ?
<filipje1993> uhm guys, im a linoob, who's running kubuntu. how can i install a programm which is inside a tar.gz file???
<indus> jt1234: ok then you have to say allow always when itaks for keyring
<Dr_Willis> moreece:  what?
<raindew> помощь нужна)
<indus> jt1234: then it will never ask
<family> but the only thing is the damn video
<legend2440> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rjbgbo> #ubuntu-br
<Johnaha> so like, i can make a command line program.
<MASARUwota> moreece: how much user-friendlyness or lightweightness do youwant?
<family> playing video from web pages
<raindew> ...
<family> like youtube
<indus> leoneof`so what do you see under system>admin >hardware drivers
<chadi> Hi. I have windows 7 pre-installed on my laptop. I would like to install ubuntu in parallel, but I do not want grub; in other words, I want windows to have the mbr and from there, I have 2 choices, either windows 7, or ubuntu grub. Does anyone know how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  it takes all of like 10 sec to make a simple command line progarm in pythion\
<raindew> А есть русский канал убунты ???
<family> thta'sthe only problem
<MASARUwota> filipje1993:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69144
<raindew> знает кто может ?
<Johnaha> and incorp it into a gui. for eg like video conversion
<FloodBot1> raindew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<family> oops that's the only problem
<jt1234> indus: i see those options on most keyring dialogs, but not on this one, I'll check again
<Johnaha> oh k.
<Myrtti> !ru | raindew
<ubottu> raindew: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<moreece> well I want something with a package manager, and the ability to easily administrator services such as SQL, HTTP services
<Dr_Willis> Johnaha:  thers a great many 'gui' programs tha are just front ends that call the command line tools to do the actual work.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me why my ubuntu 9.10 doesnt look like another install I have on a different computer? i.e the icons in the top right corner look different is this a simple change? or is it just cos I upgraded to this version and my other installs are clean?
<Johnaha> thats what i said =)
<Johnaha> see, i get it :P
<indus> jt1234: if you set this password same as system password, it doesnt ask
<family> Well.. it could be because you've upgraded.
<nelson_> crankyadmin,  how ddo i add /usr/local/lib & /usr/lib to your path to the path?
<indus> jt1234: delete all old stuff and create new same as system i think
<jt1234> indus: i'll try that.
<Leoneof``> indus: i see small window "Searching for available drivers", but nothing, even "cancel" is not work :(
<Johnaha> so for eg.
<Johnaha> a audio convertor. while theres like eg a % bar going on the conversion, a command line is runnning in the background?
<Johnaha> doing the work
<Leoneof``> indus? o.o
<Johnaha> evolution mails made in python?
<MASARUwota> Johnaha: what
<MASARUwota> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<indus> Leoneof`: hiu
<indus> Leoneof`: what is output of lspci
<Johnaha> evolution mail was it made in python?
<indus> Johnaha: go to their site for that info
<indus> Johnaha: but a lot of the plugins yes
<sarthorks> when i boot by manually appending acpi=off before boot, i can see my battery stats and suspend is possible. if however i make a permanent change to menu.lst by appending acpi=off, both the battery stats as well as suspend features get turned off. What is the difference between these two approaches?
<Johnaha> ok
<michael_> hi, i change my window manager to dwm, and after login it should be very quick to the dwm, but it is use almost 15 seconds, what is happend?
<Leoneof`> indus: the window about Hardware Drivers is appeared now!
<sarthorks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<indus> Leoneof`: good
<indus> Leoneof`: so install it then
<Leoneof`> indus: ok
<MASARUwota> michael_: dwm doesnt show any windows, you need to input a keycombination to create an xterm
<dfrank> hello All. A question about samba, russian filenames and mc: when i look remote dir in console, russian filenames from widows looking OK. But when i looking from mc - there's "???" instead of russian filenames. Locale is UTF-8
<indus> Leoneof`: so you see your card?
<chilli0> Hello why does this happen ?  http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1067   ( the alert is up second down somehow )
<creature> Hello. My 9.10 system seems to 'stall' on boot due to something with my crypto disks (I have swap and /tmp encrypted using dmcrypt). I get "Starting init crypto disks..." then "cswap (starting)". Things seem to stall at this point.
<michael_> MASARUwota, yes, i know that, and i use it for a long time, i meant, if  i change the window manager, the gdm login process will take a long time expert xfce. i use xubuntu.
<Scott__> why cant kde use firefox installed by gnome default
<Scott__> i have uninstalled firefox in kde and got cant remove branding erroers
<crankyadmin> nelson_: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib
<creature> If I Ctrl+C this then the system will start properly, complete with swap. But if I just leave it, it never starts.
<th3_b0b> Hi! What is the recommended way of debugging openoffice.org in Ubuntu? The default package has no debugging symbols and I can't find any additional packages that contain them...
<Kottizen> Scott__: Do you use Opera instead?
<Scott__> uninstalling in gnome now
<Scott__> kott no i dont use opera
<MASARUwota> michael_:ok, does it start any weird processes maybe?
<Scott__> and when i reinstall firefox in kde using kde firefox installer it works in both kde and gnome
<Kottizen>  /b
<nobbit_the_crc> Hio all
<MASARUwota> th3_b0b: try asking in #openoffice.org   i dont think it has debugging, because its a java application :X
<MASARUwota> !hi|nobbit_the_crc
<ubottu> nobbit_the_crc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nobbit_the_crc> stickynotes saves the notes in ~/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet. I copy old data there, save, but it gets automatically overwritten by the server? what am I doing wrong?
<om26er_> can i make my /home partition btrfs.
<nobbit_the_crc> error message when trying to resave: File was changed on the harddisk
<Leoneof`> indus:  small window appeared "Downloading and installing  driver" , it is at zero progress and not downloading, i'm watcing connection status
<nobbit_the_crc> why can't i chnage the applet?
<Johnaha> whats a good ide for python ?
<Scott__> any reasons to why firefox needs to be installed via kde to be used
<Scott__> if prvious gnome firefox doenst work
<Scott__> who uses opera
<Kottizen> Me.
<Kottizen> Of course.
<Kottizen> Firefox is shit.
<FloodBot1> Kottizen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scott__> serious ill check opera out
<michael_>  MASARUwota, no just normal, no wrong, no warn. maybe i should check the gdm log file, but i dont know where is it. and where is the gdm config file, maybe some check be done by it.
<Kottizen> FloodBot1: Don't hilight me without a good reason, thanks.
<Scott__> haha
<elky> Kottizen, swearing is not appropriate here.
<Scott__> floodbot is a bit moody tonight
<Dr_Willis> I use firefox in KDE with no hassles...   I dident have to reinsatllit 'via kde' *whatever that means*
<Kottizen> Scott__: It has billion of nice features. Find a nice theme and then explore everything. :)
<Kottizen> elky: I didn't swear? :O
<crankyadmin> Johnaha: Monodevelop <--- Good IDE for python
<nobbit_the_crc> can any1 help me? thanks
<Zanzi> hy
<nobbit_the_crc> hi
<Kottizen> nobbit_the_crc: What's your problem?
<elky> Kottizen, i do believe the s word you used was. please refrain from using it in this channel in the future.
<nobbit_the_crc> read above or wait, I'll type again
<Johnaha> really?
<Scott__> when i installed kde i was in gnome i now have both i booted into kde and could not use firefox until i uninstalled it in gnome and reinstalled it in kde
<Kottizen> elky: Quote me, because I didn't notice I sweared.
<nobbit_the_crc> stickynotes saves the notes in ~/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet. I copy old data there, save, but it gets automatically overwritten by the server? what am I doing wrong?
<elky> Kottizen, your comment about firefox.
<nobbit_the_crc> error message when trying to resave: File was changed on the harddisk
<Scott__> you said fire fox is shit
<Scott__> kot
<Myrtti> Scott__: and you don't need to repeat him
<nobbit_the_crc> why can't i chnage the applet?
<Scott__> sorry
<Kottizen> elky: Oh, you mean the s*h*i*t-word. In my country, that's far away from a swearword.
<Quan-Time> ffs drop it, who cares
<Scott__> my bad
<elky> Scott__, dont repeat bad behaviour.
<Leoneof`> :(
<crankyadmin> Johnaha: yeah... if you want a IDE monodevelop is bloodly good. Supirsing as it sounds.
<elky> Kottizen, in this channel it is.
<Scott__> i wont he asked
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Johnaha> ok sweet
<Johnaha> ty
<Quan-Time> elky: stop being a little douche and let it go.. you made your point.. everyone doesnt care. you are the one dragging it out. end of story
<Johnaha> idont see python lol
<nobbit_the_crc> errmm????
<lexsoOr> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chilli0> Hello why does this happen ?  http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1067   ( the alert is up second down somehow )
<th3_b0b> MASARUwota: U sure it is? Then why can I run it without a JRE installed?
<Scott__> remember the days of msn chat the moderater bots werent even this quick
<elky> Quan-Time, that sort of attitude is not welcome here either. please read the guidelines wiki page.
<Leoneof`> there are dpkg working in the background, how to kill it?
<Leoneof`> o.O
<Johnaha> sudo kill
<lexsoOr> Scott_: yeah
<j416> wow is this ubuntu?
<Johnaha> LOL (I dunno)
<Leoneof`> name it
<j416> it was such a long time I saw the ubuntu gui last time..
<j416> kde?
<Kottizen> Quan-Time: I think he's an operator in this channel and want to show his power.
<chilli0> j416,  Are you talkin to me ?
<family> the default gui for ubuntu is Gnome
<j416> I was just asking generally
<chadi> Hi. Sorry for re-asking, I got no reply. I have windows 7 pre-installed on my laptop. I would like to install ubuntu in parallel, but I do not want grub to be my MBR; in other words, I want windows to have the MBR where I have 2 choices, either windows 7, or ubuntu grub. Does anyone know if this can be done, and how?
<crankyadmin> Johnaha: http://imgur.com/VLXYn.png
<j416> your screenshot looks nic
<j416> nice*
<lexsoOr> j416: :D lol yeah thats ubuntu
<airtonix> !who | j416
<ubottu> j416: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<family> but it also has a lot of other desktop interfaces as well
<judgen> Hi im looking for a way to not show any apps that uses mono in the repos. How do i achieve that?
<nobbit_the_crc> Lottizen - any suggestion?
<j416> airtonix: apparently it didn't get lost
<Scott__> power and authority
<edulacomadreja> hi! i'm having a really weird problem with my ethernet connection
<nobbit_the_crc> *Kottizen
<j416> airtonix: and it was a general question for anyone to answer :)
<Quan-Time> Kottizen: elky still going ? already made my ignore list.. its called maturity.. just ignore em.. mucho easy..
<Kottizen> nobbit_the_crc: Hmm, nope, I'm sorry. :(
<r00t_> hi im trying to install world of padman  and it keeps giving me the error "no perrmissiont o write to usr/locla/games. how would i fix this.
<Myrtti> Quan-Time: move on yourself
<nobbit_the_crc> me too lol
<Kottizen> Quan-Time: Good idea, didn't think about that, thank you.
<airtonix> j416, also try to keep your msgs on one line
<j416> !tab | airtonix
<ubottu> airtonix: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Quan-Time> :)
<j416> hm
<Johnaha> Hmm, must be a plugin. I dont have it.
<Myrtti> Kottizen, Quan-Time in general ignoring operators is a Bad Idea
<sarthorks> ﻿when i boot by manually appending acpi=off before boot, i can see my battery stats and suspend is possible. if however i make a permanent change to menu.lst by appending acpi=off, both the battery stats as well as suspend features get turned off. What is the difference between these two approaches?
<Quan-Time> chilli0: i looked at your image, im not sure what im ment to be seeing
<edulacomadreja> i already tried: $sudo dhclient eth0
<edulacomadreja> and it works
<airtonix> j416, yes i am well aware how tab completion works thanks :)
<Leoneof`> indus?
<edulacomadreja> and...
<kanzie> I need to be able to send mail from php to my external smtp with TLS-auth. How can I do this?
<j416> airtonix: I didn't know what !tab was, the message told me to use it so I tried. :)
<chilli0> Quan-Time, Top right The alert isnt at top
<Johnaha> btw, what are u using? looks sleek =)
<edulacomadreja> oh well, bye people
<crankyadmin> Johnaha: though it was monodevelop-python (thats what it is in OpenSUSE) If you can find it, try it you'll never look back.
<j416> ok, so I will try again. Is this (gui chilli0 posted) kde?
<Johnaha> ok.
<airtonix> j416, if you want to test out the bot commands i reccomend sending it a private message where you can experiment with it in private
<creature> When I do manage to break out my crypto disks from this problem, I get "ginit: upstart-udev-bridge main process (481_ terminated with status 1." So that seems to be the root problem. Though I don't know what this is.
<r00t_> hi im trying to install world of padman  and it keeps giving me the error "no perrmissiont o write to usr/locla/games. how would i fix this.
<Quan-Time> chilli0: what alert.. the motorola connection one ?
<manjula> sorry i am having some problems with my  Internet.... .. my problem is i have ubuntu 9.10 installed and its maximums resolution i can change from system--> prefe--> display is 800x600.  i want to use it in 1024x768 resolution. my graphich card is  82G33/G31 Express
<zoug> r00t_: try sudo
<judgen> I wish to make sure im no "covered" by the new patent deal from microsoft. How do i make sure i have nothing using mono on the system, and i wish not to be able to install it either.
<j416> airtonix: well, you basically told me through that message to use !tab, and I did, using the same syntax as you did. :)
<j416> sorry.
<Quan-Time> manjula: correct drivers ? usual suspect
<chilli0> j416,  Thats gnome
<r00t_> zoug: r00t@Public-WiFi:~/Desktop$ sudo worldofpadman.run
<r00t_> sudo: worldofpadman.run: command not found
<j416> chilli0: oh .. cool. Default?
<chilli0> Quan-Time,  Yes . It shouldnt be there ( it should be up )
<airtonix> j416, no the general point of the !who message is to notify people that prefixing names helps reduce the confusion in the channel
<chilli0> j416,  Yep
<crankyadmin> r00t_: ./worldetctetc.run
<j416> airtonix: I am aware. Thank you.
<soopos>  How can you add a bash-script to Gnome session manager?
<hebz0rl> i installed lighttpd under ubuntu 9.10 and want to limit the www-user so he can only access the /var/www folder. how can i do that?
<zoug> r00t_: try that
<j416> chilli0: neat.. might check out ubuntu again then for a desktop :)
<manjula> Quan-Time,  i have installe xserver-xorg-intel
<airtonix> soopos, pretty much the same way you would in a desktop launcher
<Johnaha> crankyadmin: I cant find it
<Quan-Time> chilli0: umm.. im not sure of the exact way to mod it honestly.  theres prolly some setting to give it a new cord.. but i cant help.  its only there for like 3 secs max tho isnt it ?
<crankyadmin> Johnaha: hold up I'll have a\ look.
<Quan-Time> manjula: and have you manually added any new res sizes to your xorg.conf file ?
<r00t_> zoug: still saying it has failed permissions...
<r00t_> crankyadmin: ^^
<manjula> Quan-Time, there is no xorg file
<zoug> r00t_: make it executable by its properties
<Johnaha> k
<soopos> airtonix: How can you add a bash script to a desktop launcher?
<crankyadmin> r00t_: chmod +x worldetcetc.run
<Quan-Time> manjula: umm. ok
<kanzie> I need to be able to send mail from php to my external smtp with TLS-auth. Is this possible?
<Myrtti> soopos: create a launcher for a terminal application that runs the script
<airtonix> soopos, notice the "command" field ? it expects a absolute path to the script.
<chilli0> Quan-Time,  Look here Its something with gnome
<soopos> Myrtti: How can you create a launcher?
<filipje1993> how do i open .run files?
<Quan-Time> manjula: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<crankyadmin> Johnaha: Should be some help to you. http://audidude.com/blog/?p=49 :D
<manjula> Quan-Time,  there is not such file
<Slart> filipje1993: try "sh blabla.run"
<manjula> Quan-Time,  there is no such file
<airtonix> soopos, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/35078/screenshot_003_0gVdtP.png
<Quan-Time> manjula: interesting.
<manjula> Quan-Time, yeah thats the problem
<Quan-Time> chilli0: ok.. umm.. im honestly not sure.
<zoug> r00t_: you can do it by right-clicking it and then select properties and then check the "allow exexuting.." OR chmod 755 worldofpadman.run
<shashike> hi  all
<Quan-Time> manjula: so your in gnome / kde / some environment currently ?
<airtonix> soopos, you need to make sure your script has the correct enviroment engine header.
<manjula> gnome
<manjula> Quan-Time, gnome
<Johnaha> reading
<soopos> airtonix: How can you start up the given program from terminal
<chilli0> Quan-Time,  Let me show ya See where the volume is ? Thats where the other alert should be http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=76346
<Quan-Time> kk. umm.. not a intel gfx user so im honestly not sure. tried the forums ?
<shashike> can  some  one  suggest  ubuntu vs mint
<john11> hi
<crankyadmin> shashike: OpenSUSE
<filipje1993> Slart: cant open blabla.run
<shashike> why  openSUSE>>
<airtonix> soopos, 1) script needs appropriate script engine header, 2) script needs its executable bit set on 3) simply enter the path and file to the script and press enter (or just the filename if you are in the same directory as the script )
<john11> is it possible to have latest version of software, without update to new release, for example i have 8.10 but want to install pidgin 2.6.4 ,
<Quan-Time> chilli0: heh. its an alert.. its incase something else is there.. so its perm lower. you can swap them around, but i dont think they can occupy the same space.. incase you have the vol slider up, and you get some alert.. its to prevent conflicts im guessing
<crankyadmin> shashike: Dosen't treat you like you dumb.
<Quan-Time> chilli0: i cant 100% guarantee that, BUT its a fairly safe bet
<Slyone> Hey guys, i want to make my panel transparent, but the pidgin icon has white background, can i change that?
<zoug> john11: ofcourse you can chk synaptic if it has it
<devD> I have errors while starting karmic. please have a look in this pic and read not too http://twitpic.com/uheqf
<airtonix> soopos, maybe this will help you start : http://www.go2linux.org/starting-with-shell-script
<Slart> filipje1993: then you've probably spelled it wrong or something.. Blabla isn't the same as blabla in linux
<Slart> filipje1993: use tab to autocomplete..
<filipje1993> ?
<soopos> airtonix: It is gnome-session-properties
<Slyone> Hey guys, i want to make my panel transparent, but the pidgin icon has white background, can i change that?
<airtonix> soopos, yes that is what you run for the session editor..
<john11> zoug: no new version availabe at add remove software
<airtonix> Slyone, re-compile pidgn with your own options
<Quan-Time> Slyone: yes.. you can manually choose its icon.. if you grab some icon you want.. say google images.. edit it in gimp, set a "alpha" channel.. and it will be transperant
<epinky> Slyone: I don't think that's possible, maybe recompiling pidgin from source
<kanzie> noone knows about mail and tls-auth
<Quan-Time> ive done it with utorrent and RUSHftp,, works fine
<Slyone> But the icon is not a shortcut
<Quan-Time> true.. you can edit the icon it uses
<airtonix> Quan-Time, unfortunatly not all programs behave this way
<zoug> john11: download the latest from the website
<manjula> ???????????????????
<Quan-Time> serious ? thats weird..
<Quan-Time> sorry for the dud info !
<airtonix> Quan-Time, yes (it would be desired)
<CQ> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ down ?
<Quan-Time> ive done it twice, worked fine each time.. err.. umm.. honestly not sure then
<Quan-Time> i use pidgin, but i dont click it.. it just starts in my session.. no worries
<airtonix> Quan-Time, some do so its not totally misleading
<heterosankari> yep its down. CQ
<Quan-Time> and it matches my setup scheme..
<Johnaha> wont let me install, other dependices conflicts?
<Quan-Time> airtonix: still.. not nice when i give advice and its wrong
<crankyadmin> CQ: Its up....
<CQ> heterosankari: is there any other way to find out what the latest virtualbox version isß I have 3.0.12 installed, on teh website 3.1.2 is out ...
<airtonix> Quan-Time, its not really because of the icon though, its how the apps sets itself up in the system tray.
<Johnaha> damn, im gonna choose a diffrent ide.
<CQ> crankyadmin: weird... maybe it's just eternally slow today
<airtonix> Quan-Time, other annoying apps the at do this : beagle, gMusicBrowser, various panel applets...
<crankyadmin> CQ: It is slow.....
<Quan-Time> oh wait.. pidgin is a LIVE icon thing. it changes per your status, etc..
<Quan-Time> prolly why you cant do anything about it
<Quan-Time> makes sense now
<airtonix> Quan-Time, no. see above. those status icons come from your icon theme
<Quan-Time> airtonix: serious ? weird. either way.
<airtonix> Quan-Time, vis : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/35079/screenshot_004_HckC8n.png
<Scott__> is anyone using testdrive and testing Lucid
<Quan-Time> airtonix: weird. that would drive me nuts
<Slart> Scott__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<airtonix> Quan-Time, true, i gave up long time ago wanting a transparent panel.
<Scott__> ok
<manjula> sorry i am having some problems with my  Internet.... .. my problem is i have ubuntu 9.10 installed and its maximums resolution i can change from system--> prefe--> display is 800x600.  i want to use it in 1024x768 resolution. my graphich card is  82G33/G31 Express
<judgen> airtonix, you could use awn and make it fold out like the panel.
<judgen> t4
<airtonix> judgen, i use docky instead.
<imagodei> hello ppl
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> manjula:
<Slart> manjula: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. it lists what X thinks of your graphics card, monitor and so on
<imagodei> linux noob here, got two problems currently
<imagodei> working on 9.04 servre
<imagodei> server*
<airtonix> imachine, keep it on one line please
<indus> manjula: maybe try manually adding the resolution to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airtonix> imagodei, ^^^
<imagodei> K :)
<manjula> indus, how do i manually create xorg.conf ?
<indus> manjula: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  its already created just edit it
<jas72z> is there anyway to make my lcd monitor run at 75hz im using ati hd3850 card with ati driver can only get 60hz
<jas72z> im using karmic
<Spage> After upgrade to 9.10 I have a Java game wich wont quit normaly. Often it leaves a "sleeping" java process using 100% cpu
<indus> jas72z: have you installed proprietary driver
<manjula> there is not xorg.conf file
<judgen> jas72z, why do you want faster refresh rate? is your screen not progressive?
<manjula> indieross, there is not xorg.conf file
<jas72z> indus yes 9.10
<Quan-Time> manjula: still ? weird
<MASARUwota> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<indus> manjula: then create
<imagodei> so... it's bugging me with continuous "reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only" message. I have DHCP enabled on two ifaces, one is not connected
<indus> manjula: aah do this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<manjula> ok
<Quan-Time> good idea indus
<Quan-Time> but why would no xorg file bxe there ?
<jas72z> judgen u had nvidia card that gave 75hz its not essential but would have been nice to have the option
<Quan-Time> -x
<zoug> manjula: you can get help by typing man xorg.conf if you plan to create one
<Myrtti> Quan-Time: it's created on the fly
<judgen> jas72z, true.
<manjula> indus,  i did dpkg-reconfig bt still it doesnt show a xorg file in my /etc/X11
<manjula> folder
<linduxed> in karmic, why isnt the gvim command present when i install vim?
<devD> hello is there anyone to solve my problem ^^
<linduxed> and secondly, what do i do to install gvim?
<Slart> !find gvim
<ubottu> Found: vim-gnome, vim-gtk
<manjula> indus, http://pastebin.com/m209e1459
<Quan-Time> Myrtti: true, but how can you be in a x session without having a xorg.conf file ? thats the part i dont understand, and cant troubleshoot
<imagodei> OK, here's everything in one line: 9.04 Server, DHCP enabled on two interfaces. Every 5 minutes or so I see "reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only" message in console. I wanna make it stop. Anyone?
<manjula> indus, this is my /var/log/Xorg,0.log
<Slart> linduxed: install vim-gnome.. or vim-gtk
<Dr_Willis> X can auto configure now - it dosent alsays need a xorg.conf
<Ziber> How can I completely remove mysql-server and reinstall it on a clean slate?
<nelson_> how do i add a folder to the path?
<coz_> imagodei,  if no one can answer here try the ##linux channel :)
<linduxed> Slart: thx
<Quan-Time> Dr_Willis: ohhh... that i didnt know.. cheers :)
<Myrtti> linduxed: most people use vim on the commandline without the gtk frontend. That's why it's not installed by default
<Quan-Time> ill remember that
<Slart> linduxed: I have no idea why it isn't installed together with plain vim.. perhaps both kubuntu and ubuntu use the same base package
<indus> manjula: to create any file in linux, just touch filename
<Dr_Willis> nelson_:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/to/add
<indus> manjula: for system files, sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crankyadmin> Spage: Welcome to the world of bad Java programming.
<indus> manjula: how do you know there is no xorg
<Ziber> nelson_: if you want it to be added everytime you login, add it to ~/.profile
<indus> manjula: did gedit give you some warning?
<Ziber> How can I completely remove mysql-server and reinstall it on a clean slate?
<manjula> indus, coz i  am looking at the folder in the terminal
<indus> Quan-Time: yeah karmic has changed a lot, no need of xorg thses days
<indus> manjula: which folder
<manjula> /etc/X11
<Slart> Ziber: apt-get purge or synaptic completely remove
<Quan-Time> saaameeeet
<indus> manjula:and what do u see
<Quan-Time> oops
<nelson_> Dr_Willis, export unkown comand
<crankyadmin> nelson_: echo $SHELL
<manjula> indus, now i created the empty xorg file
<judgen> smoke
<indus> manjula: ok hmm no guarantees this works
<manjula> indus, ok no prob
<indus> manjula: you need to copy from someone who has an intel
<indus> manjula: and manually add sections
<indus> manjula: wait ill show you my xorg
<manjula> ok
<indus> manjula: type this for now sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<indus> manjula: then we shall see
<filipje1993> okay guys, i've found this problem: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec1d (>= 0.cvs20070307)
<manjula> indus, i typed it
<filipje1993> how can i solve this??
<Slart> filipje1993: which package are you trying to install?
<indus> manjula: see what is in xorg.conf now
<manjula> indus, wait
<filipje1993> stepmania4_3.9+4.0cvs20071107-0~getdeb1_i386.deb
<manjula> indus, empty
<Slart> filipje1993: not from the repos I suppose?
<filipje1993> nope?
<victor__> hello, i've followed this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  and now i want to install winff...
<manjula> indus,  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<indus> manjula: is intel isnt it/?
<victor__> but when i install winff it install ffmpeg from the repository
<john11> how to install latest versions of applications to an old release
<manjula> indus,  yes
<john11> is getdeb safe http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<matteo1990> Why if i try to set up a wireless connection with ifconfig in Ubuntu i get problems and with the same settings with Gentoo Live i get no problems? Any tips?
<manjula> indus, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporatio
<manjula> tegrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)
<victor__> and... then winff can't convert my videos to the format that i want
<Dr_Willis> victor__:  you may want to compile the latest ffmpeg to get all the features.
<john11> matteo1990: kernels are different, possible
<Dr_Willis> victor__:  or find some PPA or other repos for it.
<victor__> Dr_Willis, ffmpeg is already installed following this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 <-- wich is the how to install the latest ffmpeg & x264
<manjula> indus, can u tell me what is in  your xorg file please ?
<farhad_> hello! is there a way to install skype without downloading .deb from skype website?
<matteo1990> john11 the real difference is that i can't ping anithing with ubuntu after the same steps throught terminal... And if launch route -n with the same pc under Ubuntu i can't see any "lo" wireless device... do you know what it means?
<epinky> farhad_: maybe using medibuntu repositories
<coz_> farhad_,  you could compile it  I suppose   but why is the .deb not what you want?
<victor__> Dr_Willis, BUT it uninstalls winff AND when I try to install winff with apt-get it installs ffmpeg from the repository which doesn't convert my videos in the format that i want...
<plague> I cant eject/unmount my cdrom. it says DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given mount was not foun.
<plague> it worked earlier
<farhad_> coz_: because it is not a "clean" way to install software
<farhad_> epinky: it doesn't work with medibuntu one
<coz_> farhad_,  well  I am not sure what you mean.... but as I said  you can compile it
<john11> matteo1990: sorry no idea about that
<farhad_> coz_: yep. i will download it from skype website :)
<epinky> farhad_: mine worked great : sudo aptitude install skype
<coz_> farhad_,  check in that directory ...after downloading...to see what dependencies it requires
<farhad_> thank you guys
<matteo1990> Anyone may help me with the istallation of a wireless connection with ipconfig under Ubuntu? thx
<Polysics> hi
<Polysics> i installed 64bit ubuntu
<Polysics> system feels noticeably faster
<DaZ> Polysics: placebo <:
<Polysics> but still "sees" only 3Gb of RAM
<DaZ> Polysics: uname -a
<devD> I have errors while starting karmic. please have a look in this pic and read not too http://twitpic.com/uheqf
<nelson_> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/m48a67e33 how do i solve this?
<coz_> Polysics,  mmm  that's odd  ...how many gigs do you have onboard?
<Polysics> DaZ, Linux luca-laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tritium> Polysics: it shouldn't be faster than 32-bit.
<DaZ> Polysics: free -m
<DaZ> :f
<epinky> Polysics: are you using PAE  kernel?
<Polysics> video playback looks smoother, maybe it IS placebo :-)
<Polysics> epinky, shouldn't be needed on 64bit
<Polysics> freem -m reports 3018 MB
<sarthor> Hi, how can i install Arabic desktop ubuntu, in installed ubuntu Karmic
<coz_> Polysics,  did you do a memory check ?  dureing boot?
<DaZ> Polysics: 32bit kernel should see a little more imo
<coz_> well 32 bit systems are limited to 3.5 gigs  of memory
<Polysics> i'll now reboot and run a memory check
<ik> Can Ubuntu grease a sloth?
<coz_> ik,  yes and also skin a rabbit at the same time
<sarthor> Hi, how can i install Arabic desktop ubuntu, in installed ubuntu Karmic
<ik> coz_: do I need to install a plugin
<sarthor> double post, Sorry.
<coz_> sarthor,  mmm I have never been asked that before..... I am not sure let me check
<nelson_> http://pastebin.com/m48a67e33 how do i solve this?
<LimCore> Good job ubuntu
<sarthor> coz_, please,
<coz_> nelson_,  what are you trying to do?
<coz_> sarthor,   yep hold on
<ik> coz_: does rabbit-skinning require packages from nonfree
<sarthor> coz_, I am here, Waiting....
<Myrtti> ik: offtopic chat at #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<dualboot> sarthor: Won't using  "System" -> "Administration" -> "Languages" (assuming an installed English Ubuntu system) do what you need?
<coz_> sarthor,  you want the whole system to be in arabic?
<ik> Myrtti: This is fairly topical thank you
<nelson_> coz_,  comnpile a program
<ik> Myrtti: Moreso than "ubuntu" is a topic, anyway
<djsashadj> Всем пирвет)))
<djsashadj> привет
<sweetandy> ik: Not recent releases.
<sweetandy> ik: If they "grease a sloth," you mean make old piece of crap hardware work much faster.
<scunizi> !ru | djsashadj
<djsashadj> чё
<scunizi> djsashadj: type ... /j #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> djsashadj: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<coz_> nelson_,   which application? do you have a link?
<sarthor> coz_, is right, the whole system, not only writing text, dualboot
<coz_> sarthor,  ok hold on
<sarthor> coz_, Ok.
<nelson_> coz http://rapidshare.com/files/119781903/kaffeine-sc-plugin-0.4.0.zip
<cccdragon> Hi there. Is there a solution to install Ubuntu 9.10 Server on a server with RAID? (Grub 2 causes problems...)? thanks
<ik> sweetandy++ # Thank you for being polite and answering my question rather than attempting to direct me elsewhere
<ik> Operators these days -_-
<djsashadj> ??
<djsashadj> Тут кто разговоривает по русски?
<djsashadj> ясно
<coz_> nelson_,  ok hold on that file is being used so I have to wait
<Myrtti> ik: understandable communication is a key to understanding
<chilli0> Hi is there anyway to make my computer turn on in the morning and play a sound file ?  ( use as an alarm but want to turn it off at night )
<Slart> chilli0: some motherboards have that functionality in the BIOS
<Kartagis> chilli0, use BIOS to wake it up
<scunizi> chilli0: some bios's have that feature.. never used it.. never trusted it..
<chilli0> Ah
<chilli0> So its gonna be kinda hard ?
<zhane> how can I bridge thenetwork for my ubuntuguest to surf thru windows host?
<Myrtti> chilli0: it's gonna be either easyish, or impossible
<nelson_> coz Ok
<chilli0> Myrtti,  k
<scunizi> yep.. get a clock radio
<Slart> chilli0: of course you could have a smaller computer controlling the powerswitch of the larger one.. preferably via a large contraption including rubber bands, levers, eggs rolling around pulling strings etc
<chilli0> Slart,  Ermm nah
<DaZ> Slart: wake on lan is less lame <:
<Slart> chilli0: but I suppose you could just as well use the smaller computer to wake you up =)
<coz_> sarthor,   check here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400169
<bastidrazor> Slart: do you have a patient on that?
<coz_> sarthor,  although that is for changing to  spanish   es
<Slart> DaZ: hehe..true
<scunizi> Slart: chilli0 that's what I use to know as a "Rube goldberg" invention
<sarthor> coz_, Ok. let me check there
<coz_> nelson_,  i still cant download that pacakges
<judgen> Anyone tried the new Zelda game for linux?
<Slart> bastidrazor: as I was going to say.. I think Rube Goldberg has the patent on that =)
<coz_> nelson_,  are you running gnome?
<nelson_> coz yes
<jdhp> how to i get to files as root?
<coz_> jdhp,  which files?
<Slart> !sudo | jdhp
<ubottu> jdhp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<coz_> jdhp,   you can open a terminal  and type   sudo nautilus  if you are on gnome  or  sudo dolphin on kde
<Slart> coz, jdhp: never use sudo with gui stuff.. use gksudo instead
<jdhp> like i want to get to my themes folder so can add some but i need to be in root
<DaZ> coz_: using sudo instead of gksu on graphical apps is a blasphemy
<DaZ> dunno why though :f
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Slart> check the link there at the end
<coz_> DaZ,   :)  ok I will try to use that for when asked again :)
<epinky> nelson_: dpkg -l | grep kdelibs
<matteo1990> hi all, i have succeded setting a wireless network under gentoo with ifconfig and route. I tried the same under Kubuntu (my network manager didn't work good) but my ping don't work... Under Ubuntu i get no loopback w device... Why?
<jas72z> which ubuntu app is good for listening to internet radio? im using karmic
<Younder> jas72z, rythbox
<Younder> rythmbox
<scunizi> jas72z: streamtuner, vlc, rhythmbox
<soreau> matteo1990: It is possible you dont have the modules loaded for you card
<coz_> jas72z,  there are several apps as already mentioned :)
<jas72z> are there many with radio stations already listed save having to add them?
<Younder> jas72z, add www.sky.fm and www.di.fm
<soreau> matteo1990: It is also possible the network manager system ubuntu has set in place is interfering with your console efforts
<nelson_> epinky,  http://pastebin.com/mc84feb1
<jas72z> thankyou everyone
<matteo1990> soreau maybe... How to set the wireless connection in your opinion (under Kubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> wicd is also a decent alternative to manage the network settings
<soreau> matteo1990: If you can use the network manger applet, use it
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dignome> anyone here use libvirt on 9.10?  i'm seeing crazy memory usage after a couple days from libvirtd (almost half of my 4g ram is allocated).
<richthegeek1> Hi - I'm using 9.10x64 with two monitors, one is rotated CCW, with a 260 GT gfx card. I can't get compiz to enable (desktop effects) and I can't figure out why. Any help?
<soreau> richthegeek1: Pastebin the output of compiz from your terminal
<richthegeek1> right, it breaks my window decorations
<richthegeek1> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<richthegeek1> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<richthegeek1> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<richthegeek1> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<richthegeek1> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<richthegeek1> Checking for Composite extension: not present.
<richthegeek1> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<richthegeek1> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<richthegeek1> soreau; thats all
<epinky> nelson_: are you using Ubuntu-64bit?
<nelson_> epinky,  32bits
<soreau> wtf
<soreau> richthegeek1: Keep it in #compiz
<bzSmari> Ahoy. Has anybody been able to get the ath9k wireless driver working on Karmic on an EeePC 1005HA after upgrading? I've removed all the backports as suggested on the forums but still no cake.
<richthegeek1> soreau: you are a cunt
<chilli0> richthegeek1,  Language
<soreau> richthegeek1: You need to learn how to pastebin
<richthegeek1> soreau: its short output, no need
<matteo1990> soreau if i try to use it i get near the connection name a yellow exclamation point and it doesn't connect :S (under gnome all worked fine)
<StrangeCharm> i'm subscribed to a bug [#454898] in karmic. recently, i got an email saying that the bug's status has changed from 'in progress' to 'fix comitted'. if i download the karmic iso today, will the bug be fixed in that copy?
<jt1234> still trying to get eebuntu jaunty to startup without intervention needed for nm-applet.  I deleted the keyring, restarted, specified a new password which is the same as login password.  Hasn't made any difference.  what gives?
<soreau> richthegeek1:  No it is not short output and yes there is a need
<chilli0> richthegeek1,  It was over 3 lines so yes it does
<richthegeek1> soreau: if it was 300 lines then sure but you're just being petty. I try and get help and you kick me from where I'm getting it?
<grawity> StrangeCharm: Release ISOs never change. (One exception was 8.04.1, I think, but even that was a new release.)
<elky> !guidelines > richthegeek1
<ubottu> richthegeek1, please see my private message
<grawity> jt1234: Autologin enabled?
<soreau> richthegeek1: You will learn to use a pastebin service
<grawity> StrangeCharm: Only the repositories are updated.
<chilli0> Weeeee
<dualboot> sarthor: coz_ had a link to a page suggesting installing language-pack-<ISOCODE> - on 9.10 aka Karmic using "Language" I get it installed as part of Arabic support.  It also installed support for Arabic in Gnome and KDE and the corresponding version of the Gnome User Guide.
<Ov3rf10w> wtf? xD
<StrangeCharm> grawity, how can i build an iso of the release with the fix included?
<richthegeek1> soreau: i know how to use a pastebin, just the channels I frequent are less strict about "X lines is too many". Seriously, arbitrary rules don't help anyone esp when no-one else was talking when i pasted
<jt1234> grawity: yes - the machine is to be used in a shop as a display, so I want restart without intervention
<gharz> scunizi: nothing happens when i run sudo tasksel... a window appears to choose the apps... checked LAMP server and clicked OK but nothing happened
<elky> richthegeek1, the rules are not arbitrary. read the guidelines the bot directed you to read
<grawity> jt1234: When autologin is enabled, Ubuntu _cannot_ know what is your login password, and so cannot unlock the keyring either. You must remove the keyring's password completely for it to be unlocked.
<scunizi> richthegeek1: they are only arbitrary when you are not use to them.
<StrangeCharm> grawity, the bug is in the installer. how can take advantage of the fix?
<benjamin__> Can someone help me with my internet connection?
<chilli0> richthegeek1,  Its in the guidelines so to bad. Doesnt matter about other channels
<roracle> hey guys i have a question that i posted in the forums a few days ago, and no one has tackled it yet.  the link is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358817   i REALLY need help with this
<grawity> !remaster | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<soreau> richthegeek1: I specifically said pastebin and you ignored that not once but twice
<scunizi> gharz: what happens when you go to http://localhost
<soreau> richthegeek1: Then you childishly call names. You deserve a ban
<richthegeek1> soreau: paste/pastebin, easy to confuse. Didn't ignore it twice so much as read once on two channels. You kicked me from where there was someone helping me instaed of this channel? that's just a powertrip on your part
<jt1234> grawity: so i kill the keyring daemon, delete the keyring, restart, and when it asks me for a new default keyring password, i leave the values blank. will it let me do that, i'll try it
<resjudicata> did anyone get the poulsbo (intel gma500) to work on karmic?
<gharz> scunizi: actually i'm running xampp from apachefriends... but i wanted to install LAMP from the repository... when i go to http://localhost it goes to my index.php from xampp
<soreau> <soreau> richthegeek1: Pastebin the output of compiz from your terminal
<grawity> jt1234: Uh, just change the password in 'seahorse'. (Accessories -> Passwords & Encryption Keys)
<scunizi> gharz: as it shold.
<soreau> richthegeek1: Paste. Bin. Not Flood
<benjamin__> Please, I bought an Wifi USB Stick but i can't get it to work with my ubuntu. I got an Sweex LW053. Tried much things but nothing works.
<richthegeek1> soreau: I'm getting 50% of my lines just about XYZ entered/left the room. This room is flooding faster than the titanic anyway
<roracle> could someone please help me?  i posted this in the forum but no one has helped me at all... :(  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358817
<elky> soreau, enough
<Myrtti> richthegeek1, soreau: move on
<elky> richthegeek1, read the guidelines.
<grawity> richthegeek1: Then a) disable join/part messages, b) don't contribute to the flood. /end of discussion
 * Dr_Willis sees no part/join messages :)
<Myrtti> Moving On
<scunizi> richthegeek1: you may be able to type ... /ignore joins parts quits .. or /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits .. depending on your client
<richthegeek1> grawity: how for a)
<richthegeek1> ta
<elky> scunizi, enough.
<soreau> richthegeek1: Anyway, like adamk told you, using xinerama disables composite extension. use twinview instead
<scunizi> elky: enough?  of what?
<richthegeek1> scuzini: pidgin, doesn't recognise either
<crankyadmin>  /ignore joins parts quits
<benjamin__> Isn't there anybody who can help me?
<Polysics> hello
<chilli0>  /ignore joins parts
<richthegeek1> chilli0, crankyadmin: "Unknown command."
 * LizardK|ng eats cereal that's ~50% sugar
<crankyadmin> scunizi: I you taught me something new +1 to you!
<Polysics> memtest says RAM is OK, bios does not have ANY setting regardin memory, i still only have 3Gb seen by system
<Polysics> any ideas?
<crankyadmin> benjamin__: Whats your problem?
<burg> hello. how to make my windows partitions automatically mount when i boot on ubuntu (9.10) ?
<scunizi> richthegeek1: pidgin isn't a good irc client.. sudo apt-get install xchat for gui or irssi for cli
<scunizi> crankyadmin: :)
<Huckfh> hi all guys
<Polysics> btw, more frivolous question: where can i get a decent theme for gnome, and which type of theme am i looking for?
<Dr_Willis> I reccomend WeeChat for CLI :)
<Myrtti> richthegeek1: I believe there's a plugin for pidgin to allow you to ignore the joins and parts
<richthegeek1> scuzini: "gedit isn't a good text editor use vim" - personal choice
<richthegeek1> myrtti: grawity pmed me already, thankyou though
<Huckfh> someone can help me with Amule configuration?
<jt1234> grawity: done it , it worked, big thanks to you.  :D
<benjamin__> Ah finally. Well, i recently bought an Wifi USB Stick. But i can't get it to work with my Ubuntu. I'm an Ubuntu beginner but I tried much things but nothing worked.
<Dr_Willis> Polysics:  theres 100's of theme  and theme parts you can play with. Look for gnome-look and gnome-lookng programs they help automate installing new themes
<Polysics> vim! pah! i set the bits on my hard disk by hand, with a magnet!
<scunizi> richthegeek1: not the same thing.. pigin is a terrific IM client.. not a good IRC client..
<crankyadmin> benjamin__: What vendor and model is it?
<richthegeek1> scuzini: it outputs text and lets me chat in mulitple clients... I stick to rooms with < 50 people usually so it works fine
<benjamin__> I got an Sweex LW053
 * crankyadmin will not have a bad thing said against vim!
<crankyadmin> benjamin__: 2 secs just going to find out what chipset it is.
<richthegeek1> crankyadmin: the mouse is there for a reason ;)
<MAEL> hi, for some reason I uninstalled, and reinstalled evolution on my laptop, now on the mail icon on the upper panel, there is only empathy and no evolution, how can I get evolution back inside that mail tab?
<Polysics> and about my 3Gb of RAM? i might be out of luck, at least according to a little Googling
<grawity> Polysics: C-x M-c M-butterfly.
<crankyadmin> richthegeek1: For playing C&C :P
<benjamin__> crankyadmin: Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.
<Scott__> how come i cant say sh*t but i can say root
<Scott__> necer mind
<crankyadmin> Scott__: lol!
<Scott__> nver
<richthegeek1> crankyadmin: for browsing a tree of files, for tabbing between 10 sources, for shooting people in Cod6
<Huckfh> someone can help me with Amule ?
<wastrel> whats amule
<crankyadmin> richthegeek1: :bn does me nicely and nerdtree FTW!
<richthegeek1> wastrel: an IM client
<cl0ud5_> hi
<Huckfh> its an Emule version for Linux
<Scott__> im just tired of dudes saying that there is no relevance to my answers and help when i am clearly fixing there issue
<crankyadmin> wastrel: someone who smuggles drugs!
<Huckfh> p2p program
<Polysics> grawity,  another xkcd fan :-)
<chilli0> Hi i used a program to backup all of my installed programs but almost all dont work how can i auto remove them all from the main menu ?
<richthegeek1> crankyadmin: gedit with the tree plugin works great for me.. then again I'm all about the PHP and occasionally Java/LUA so different needs again
<MAEL> hi again
<richthegeek1> Polysics: everyone's an xkcd fan
<richthegeek1> Polysics: except Randall... he wishes he had a life again
<Polysics> anyone else having the same problem? 4gb of RAM, memtest OK, 64bit kernel, still only 3gb seen
<Polysics> you know him?
<wastrel> i'm not an xkcd fan
<richthegeek1> Polysics: are you sure its not a base10/base2 conversion thing going on?
<Myrtti> let's keep the offtopic at #ubuntu-offtopic, people ;-)
<richthegeek1> Polysics: we used to chat a bit, not anymore :(
<Dr_Willis> Polysics:  part of the ram is reserved for system hardware 'space' so you always loose a little bit. but 1gb seems high.
<richthegeek1> Myrtti: k
<Huckfh> what is it best p2p program for Ubuntu?
<Polysics> Dr_Willis and richthegeek1, my point too... not talking about a few Mbs
<MAEL> is it difficult to get evolution back in the mail tab in the upper right hand of the panel?
<Polysics> a whole gb is missing :-)
<richthegeek1> Huckfh: subjective - I use Vuze, I used to use ktorrent
<Huckfh> kk ty
<chilli0> Hi i used a program to backup all of my installed programs but almost all dont work how can i auto remove them all from the main menu ?
<Huckfh> and Amule isnt good?
<Myrtti> Polysics: have you run memtest recently?
<crankyadmin> benjamin__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=serialmonkey blamo!
<Polysics> Myrtti, a fwew minutes ago
<richthegeek1> Polysics: might be your motheboard
<sreenath> My wireless interface just disappeared. How do I get it back?
<crankyadmin> sreenath: call it!
<Myrtti> Polysics: for how long?
<chilli0> sreenath,  Restart ?
<Polysics> BIOS sees 4Gb
<sreenath> tried that
<Polysics> Myrtti, took about 40 minutes
<richthegeek1> Polysics: can't remember the name of it... "IO apperture" or something.. anyone?
<crankyadmin> sreenath: Report it to missing persons then....
<Myrtti> Polysics: you're supposed to run it several times over, until it fails or until several hours have past
<benjamin__> crankyadmin: I already saw the site but it seems like the package on the site isn't available any more. (Serialmonkey)
<chilli0> sreenath,  nm-applet --sm-disable
<Polysics> richthegeek1, my bios has no settings regarding RAM, none at all
<benjamin__> crankyadmin: Ah wait. I'm going to try something out. Much thank for your help.
<Polysics> Myrtti, i'll do it during this night if all else fails
<richthegeek1> Polysics: its something you can enable in grub to do it.. IOMMU i think
<crankyadmin> benjamin__: no problems
<richthegeek1> Polysics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971671
<richthegeek1> Polysics: really dont know if thats your issue though
<richthegeek1> Polysics: but it costs you a fair chunk of RAM if you are affected by it
<sreenath> How do you add an interface?
<richthegeek1> Polysics: and thats with grub1 so even more unknowns!
<MAEL> nobody can help me?
<richthegeek1> MAEL: what's yoru issue?
<Polysics> from a little googling i might just be out of luck on an acer aspire 5680
<Polysics> rats
<MAEL> I uninstalled evolution and reinstalled it right
<richthegeek1> why?
<xtjacob> hello everyone, i'm trying to configure a DNS server on my ubuntu install. Can anyone explain what a DNS server name is? IS it the IP address?
<Sacho> I'm trying to install the kdebase-runtime package for a couple of kde programs on ubuntu jaunty, but I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d73d15ce5   Could someone give me a tip or something on how to resolve that issue and install the package?
<MAEL> because i did some settings in it that i didn't like, and didn't know how to format it
<richthegeek1> xtjacob: yes, the server name is the IP address
<xtjacob> ok thanks
<epinky> xtjacob: better ask on #ubuntu-server
<Polysics> ok, deeper googling confirms i am screwed
<richthegeek1> MAEL: right... so whats no longer working?
<xtjacob> ok
<Polysics> the mobo does NOT see 4gb, period
<richthegeek1> Polysics: darn... time to upgrade?
<MAEL> so now that i reinstalled it, its not back in the mail icon at the upper right hand panel
<Polysics> richthegeek1, i wish i had the money to get a new laptop :-)
<MAEL> its working i guess, and i know where to find it
<Polysics> i will have to be happy like this
<MAEL> i just like where it was b4, and can't get it to go back there
<matteo1990> I am having problems connecting to my wireless network under Kubuntu, anyone may hel me? I can see the Network but i get a uellow exclamation dot at the left of his name...
<MAEL> any ideas?
<richthegeek1> Polysics: I'm sitting next to a machine with 8gb of RAM so I know the pain of only 4...
<richthegeek1> MAEL: can't think of anything, I disable it by default
<Polysics> stupid Acer
<Polysics> the chipset does support 4gb, just the Acer implementation does not :-/
<richthegeek1> Polysics: its christmas in 4 days, incase you hadnt noticed
<richthegeek1> Polysics: any way to upgrade the BIOS?
<Polysics> richthegeek1, i can't ask a relative for a 600€ present :-)
<MAEL> richthegeek1: u disabled what?
<richthegeek1> Polysics: ask for money, put money towards laptop
<Polysics> checking that, but i am VERY wary of BIOS flashing
<richthegeek1> MAEL: the mail notifications icon in the top right
<Polysics> sort of tingles my "do not do" nerve
<Polysics> i'll get a new one next year
<richthegeek1> Polysics: yeah, it can go horribly wrong... more dangerous than picking up a lady in Thailand
<inkbottle> does anyone see why lsusb does find my mouse but fails finding my keyboard? Plus, is there something stronger than lsusb?
<richthegeek1> inkbottle: is it picking it up in dmesg?
<richthegeek1> inkbottle: dmesg | grep keyboard
<Polysics> richthegeek1, the best thing that can happen is that you get herpes, while flashing BIOS? :-)
<MAEL> richthegeek1: u the only one answering hah tonight?
<MAEL> interesting
<inkbottle> richthegeek1, ok i do that
<Polysics> i'll pass on BIOS upgrade, laptop that only sees 3Gb > costly doorstop
<victor__> hello, where are the icons of nautilus located in ubuntu 9.10?
<richthegeek1> MAEL: apparently so.. they hate me when I flood but refuse to talk to the plebs
<bzSmari> nobody? I'd love to get this fixed.
<richthegeek1> victor__: ~/.icons, /usr/share/icons
<richthegeek1> bzSmari: whats your issue?
<Polysics> anyone has a good theme to recommend? something blue and light :-)
<richthegeek1> Polysics: icons, go for Meliae
<ionut> hi all. can anyone tell me how i install the KDE themes in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<MAEL> richthegeek1: what is plebs?
<richthegeek1> Polysics: but I use Dust for windows and such so its quite dark
<richthegeek1> ionut: you can't
<Polysics> i hate Human
<richthegeek1> MAEL: the "little" people - ie, not the other developers... the worst thing about open source is the user/dev divide
<Polysics> i basically hate gnome's looks, so no solution unless i decide to cross to the other side
<richthegeek1> Polysics: try Dust - its dark but nice
<Dacvak> What command opens a program i want? I want to make a keyboard shortcut to open system monitor but i dont know the command to open system monitor
<Tiders> Does the Kubuntu alternate install CD support hardware RAID just like the Ubuntu one?
<trijntje> Polysics, check out emerald and its themes
<inkbottle> richthegeek1, it seems it doesn't, I already have a keyboard on ps2, and in dmesg, i'vez got only one one line with 'keyboard'
<richthegeek1> Dacvak: try having the system monitor in your top panel?
<richthegeek1> inkbottle: try only connecting one keyboard
<ionut> richthegeek1: why i can't ?
<richthegeek1> ionut: different theme engines for the most part. You will have quite big issues
<Dacvak> richthegeek1,  I  need the actual command, cause im running netbookremix
<Thomi> Hi, I'm trying to add a partition to a degraded RAID10 array using mdadm. I'm running "mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdb3" and it gives the error "/dev/sdb3 not large enough to join array" - but it *is* large enough - it's exactly the same partition layout (and disk model) as the other 3 disks in the array. Am I missing something?
<pkkm> how to change Sound Preferences layout to one from jaunty (like in windows)
<pkkm> ?
<richthegeek1> Dacvak: google it?
<Dacvak> tried
<Polysics> i might just install KDE
<Dacvak> couldnt find an7thing
<Polysics> not used KDE in a loooooong while
<crankyadmin> Polysics: ++
<Dacvak> does anyone know the command to open any random program?
<richthegeek1> Polysics: nooooo
<trijntje> In Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, how can I fix this?
<Xpistos|work> Hi everybody
<Polysics> crankyadmin, using KDE too?
<MAEL> ok devs
<crankyadmin> Polysics: Yeah 4.4 beta 1
<MAEL> bye bye
<creature> How long should an encrypted swap partition of 1GB take to start during the boot process? (Yes, I know this is a vague question. I'm looking for a ballpark figure.)
<Norse_Nemo> not sure if this is the place for this sort of question but has anyone given Songbird a try?
<MAEL> richthegeek1: thanks for being helpful, with love maan
<richthegeek1> creature: encrypted swap?
<richthegeek1> MAEL: np, bye
<Polysics> Norse_Nemo, used Songbird for a hwhile, not bad
<trijntje> creature, short, I boot in 1 min with encrypted swap
<creature> richthegeek1: Yes. I'm not sure what your implicit question is here.
<richthegeek1> creature: why encrypt your swap?
<bzSmari> richthegeek1, I upgraded to Karmic Koala on my EeePC 1005HA and since then the wireless hasn't worked. I've followed various guides to no avail. Currently the driver is loaded (ath9k, it's an AR9285 device), but the device is "not ready".
<richthegeek1> creature: just interested, don't have a clue how long it should take to swapon
<inkbottle> richthegeek1, no difference: with the ps2 keyboard unplugged or unplugged, it is both the same output; I'll try that again later, for now I can't :) See you later
<Norse_Nemo> Polysics, did you use it with either an Ipod or Zune?
<bzSmari> whoops. :P
<Polysics> Norse_Nemo, iPod Nano 2nd gen
<Polysics> that unfortunately died on me a while ago :-)
<creature> richthegeek1: swap's essentially memory, so it gets sensitive details written to it. Passwords, credit card details, open files, that kind of thing.
<Polysics> now i have an iPhone but i use iTunes for that
<creature> richthegeek1: So the answer to 'why' is somewhere between 'peace of mind' and 'paranoia'.
<pkkm> how to change Sound Preferences layout to one from jaunty (like in windows)?
<Norse_Nemo> Polysics, :P cool about to give it a tr I am hoping it works with both and with multiple devices
<richthegeek1> creature: protected memory spaces means nothing else can read it (technically), and swap gets wiped
<salty> bzSmari, take a look at linux4one distro. I think they support that eeepc too
<Polysics> i never had more than a single Apple device at a time :-)
<richthegeek1> creature: and if you a reasonable amount of RAM swap doesn't even get used
<trijntje> Scott__, I'm not sure in fact, I timed it once with encryption, I dont know if it was a lot faster without it
<pkkm> How to change Sound Preferences to those from Jaunty (on Karmic)?
<Norse_Nemo> i have a 8 Gig IPod for when I work out and go on mission and a 120 gig zune for when I travel. I have yet to find software the will work with both at the same time
<richthegeek1> pkkm: System->preferences->sound
<creature> richthegeek1: Well, if "they've" got access to a running system you're probably out of luck anyway. If the power gets yanked, though, you can read data out of a swap partition fairly easily.
<burg> hello. how can i make my windows partitions automatically mount when i boot on ubuntu (9.10) ?
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, which ones have you tried ?
<r00t_> creature: how doi view data froma swap partition?
<richthegeek1> creature: I suppose... seems quite an odd level of paranoia
<trijntje> !fstab | burg
<ubottu> burg: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<richthegeek1> creature: if they are in a position to yank your power they'll just twat you with a wrench till you *tell* them the passwords
<allanas> Aero-clone gtk2 theme, just 400KB to make my desktop aero like;)
<r00t_> has anyone had an error with world of padman after  conecting toa server "disconected,impure pk3 files specified."
<trijntje> In Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, how can I fix this?
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: Banshee, Rythmbox and Amerok
<Dynetrekk> hi. does anyone know a way to control an ipod on *buntu? I mean, iTunes doesn't exactly come with a linux version
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, any others ?
<richthegeek1> Dynetrekk: what model iPoD?
<creature> richthegeek1: Ah, that's the joy of it, though! Because you never need to remount swap (it gets cleared on boot) you use /dev/urandom as the key.
<Dynetrekk> richthegeek1: ipod nano, the wide one (before the current one I think)
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: I wasnt aware of any others the work with both
<Dynetrekk> richthegeek1: does it matter?
<richthegeek1> Dynetrekk: rhythmbox can do it
<creature> richthegeek1: Same for /tmp. dm-crypt has options for both – tmp just makes a new filesystem on each boot.
<Linux-IRC> Is it possible to do "apt-get install <package>" on ubuntu 8.04 ?Has it reached end of life?
<richthegeek1> Dynetrekk: Rhythmbox can't do iPod touch or iPhone, it can do all others
<Dynetrekk> richthegeek1: ah right. no problem then,
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: ^
<burg> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<skylar> Hey, I'm used to windows and Uh You had to download codecs in order to watch torrents movies. Do i have to On ubuntu as well ?
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, also : (the underlying problem with those two players (ipod without rockbox) is that they do not expose their music files like a normal external hard drive would.
<richthegeek1> creature: what is so important that you have to go to this level of security?
<Norse_Nemo> richthegeek1: yes but only one at a time once you sync one device that is the only device you can sync
<richthegeek1> creature: simply by not using Windows you're ahead of 99% of all users
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, has your ipod touchjed itunes 9 yet ?
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: never
<Dr_Willis> Linux-IRC:  ones past EOL are moved to some other servers you may need to change your sources.list file I belive
<richthegeek1> Norse_Nemo: are you sure? I'm sure I've used my shuffle and classic on the same machine
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: never touched any Itunes
<yancho> hi. i am trying to mount a windows share and i am getting: unable to mount read - write .. any ideas how to mount it please?
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, (make sure it doesn't) with that out the way : try out floola
<creature> richthegeek1: I appreciate the knowledge that if my computer gets swiped it's solely a material loss, and I don't have to worry about losing sensitive data.
<skylar> Hey, I'm used to windows and Uh You had to download codecs in order to watch torrents movies. Do i have to On ubuntu as well ?
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: certainly will, thank you
<Daughain> yancho: Are you sure your firewall is set up to allow remote access/
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, thats one suggestion (im not sure if it works with the zune), there are others that might do both
<richthegeek1> creature: criminals can linux?
<Linux-IRC> Dr_Willis: Will it work on ubuntu 8.04 , "apt-get install <package>"
<Linux-IRC> ?
<chilli0> Hi is there any easy way to make ubuntu load faster ?
<trijntje> skylar, probably
<Norse_Nemo> richthegeek1: mabey multi Ipods work but not Ipods and MTP devices together
<trijntje> chilli0, ext4
<trijntje> In Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, how can I fix this?
<Myrtti> richthegeek1, creature: some companies have a policy the computer harddrives have to be encrypted, no matter what OS is used.
<creature> Anyway, my core question is as follows: my Ubuntu 9.10 system seems to 'stall' on boot due to something with my crypto disks (I have swap and /tmp encrypted using dmcrypt). I get "Starting init crypto disks..." then "cswap (starting)". Things seem to stall at this point.
<richthegeek1> Norse_Nemo: seriously, Rhythmbox only copies files over, doesn't do syncing... do you mean at the same time (both connected at same time) or simply on the same machine at different times?
<creature> If I tap Ctrl+C, and escape, and enter a few times then it seems to 'unstall', and the system will start properly, complete with swap. But if I just leave it, it never starts.
<chilli0> trijntje,  Done . Its 1min boot time thats sloww
<creature> When I do manage to break out my crypto disks from this problem, I get "ginit: upstart-udev-bridge main process (481) terminated with status 1."
<Myrtti> creature: did you upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic?
<Buzzzz> do i have to install paudev to get karmic to output sound to 2 soundcards?
<creature> No, this is a fresh install.
<Machtin> with which tool can i edit pdf files?
<r00t_> each time i hit cntrl alt backspace my copmuter does something funny,whats up with that?
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, I know that songbird has ipod management plugin, and it seems that : http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/zune_support_with_songbird
<Norse_Nemo> richthegeek1: same machine different times, for now I have aother user account for my Zune but I would like to do both on the same user account
<richthegeek1> r00t_: thats a global command for rebooting the X-server
<Myrtti> creature: oh ok. I know there's a discrepancy on how the encryption issues are handled with upgraded systems
<richthegeek1> r00t_: useful for various reasons but probably something you dont want to do. You can disable it if you want to know how?
<yancho> Daughain: i am managing to connect to it from the GUI
<NoiseEee> how could i shut down apache on a particular day/time?  i'm thinking a cron, but does the cron itself have "/usr/bin/service apache2 stop" or does the cron point to a bash file that has that command?
<llutz> NoiseEee: use "at"
<ionut> i am having some problems with amarok.it gives me this error:  Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library - The audio playback device VIA 8236 with ALC655 (VIA 8237) does not work.Falling back to default.what is the problem ?
<richthegeek1> NoiseEee: point cron at a .sh file, or just call /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Daughain> yancho; On the windows box, is the firewall set for remote access?? I;ve had to go and manually set my windows box firewall to allow emote access on the local LAN.
<grawity> NoiseEee: cron does not have any commands of its own, it just reads every line in your crontab and executes it as if you typed it.
<richthegeek1> llutz: at?
<trijntje> chilli0, In that case I dont know, i'm not much of a tweaker
<llutz> richthegeek1: at
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<yancho> Daughain: but since im connecting to it via the gui it should be fine now? btw no windows firewall present
<richthegeek1> llutz: at?
<Norse_Nemo> airtronix: yeah I am downloading it at the moment, gonna be a min though. Im in afghanistan and the connection here is slow
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, out of interest, which medai software on linux do you use that works with the zune  ?
<chilli0> trijntje,  k lol
<NoiseEee> thanks im going to man at, and check out the cron as well
<richthegeek1> llutz: just kidding, man page is helpful for once
<Norse_Nemo> airtronix: banshee
<llutz> richthegeek1:
<llutz> whatis at
<llutz> at (1)               - queue, examine or delete jobs for later execution
<pkkm> richthegeek1, yes, i know, but the matter is I don't like this new interface and want to return to the old, mixer-like one.
<richthegeek1> pkkm: not sure, might have been removed/replaced by this one
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, from memory i recall that banshee worked with my ipod (while it was still alive )
<Daughain> yancho: Do you have *any* firewall on the windows box?? And, if you are connected, then, whats the question...??
<trijntje> Hi all, since Karmic my sound gives a loud Crack just before it starts playing a song or sound, I didnt have that issue in Jaunty. What could cause this?
<Norse_Nemo> airtronix: it does work with mine also, but it can only manage one device
<richthegeek1> god radiohead is depressing....
<Norse_Nemo> airtronix: you either get ipod or MTP cant have both on the same install
<creature> I've justed booted with 'quiet splash' removed and 'verbose' instead. I don't think this gives me any useful info: I have an fsck telling me that / is clean, and ACPI message about I/O resource nForce2_smbus conflicts with ACPI region SM00, and error from nForce2_smbus: Error probing SMB2, and then acer-wmi: No or unsupported WMI interface, unable to load.
<creature> Then "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: (Esc for recovery shell) /tmp: waiting for /dev/mapper/ctmp, swap: waiting for /dev/mapper/cswap." And that's where the system is sitting.
<Lungan> I have an audiobook on many diffrent .mp3 files, how do I put them together to one big mp3file?
<yancho> Daughain: i want to connect via the command line to add it to /mount
<creature> Lungan: It's a bit ghetto, but you can just concatenate them together.
<richthegeek1> creature : cat audiobook/* > audiobook.mp3 ?
<Lungan> creature, How? I want them together so I just have one .mp3 file to transfer to my mp3player
<noob_> why file moving, copying, extracting,deleting files from trash took more time than windows in ubuntu ??
<creature> richthegeek1: Indeed. Lungan: As richthegeek says.
<richthegeek1> creature: wooo I rock
<Daughain> yancho: OK, dunno anything about that. Once I got the firewall settings fixed, I haven't gotten the 'unable to mount' error again. Though, sometimes I need to restart samba.
<richthegeek1> Lungan: previous message: "Woo i rock" wont execute
<crankyadmin> dosen't mp3 have a index that gets trashed by cat?
<grawity> It does.
<grawity> Well, ID3 tags at least.
<Linux-IRC> grawity: gravity ,what are you doing ?
<llutz> crankyadmin: it has, also the id-tags. cat will result in broken mp3, but they might be played by most players
<creature> Most players are smart enough to play through until they hit EOF, even if the metadata's length disagrees.
<creature> As I say, it's a bit of a ghetto solution. But it'll work.
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: just fond out im in luck songbird can handle both, but it only works with older zunes that use MTP and not the new MTPZ (mine is old :D)
<richthegeek1> creature: just tried with two songs and the length in totem is wrong.. seems to play fine though
<richthegeek1> creature: is there a way to edit ID3 tags?
<nastas> hi all
<LGN> yo
<airtonix> Norse_Nemo, small victories
<crankyadmin> ID3 is in the last 128bytes of the file....
<LGN> anyone need help?
<llutz> Lungan:  mp3wrap - Utility for MP3 wrapping (rolling multiple MP3s into one)
<crankyadmin> take if zero it and recreate.
<Lungan> richthegeek1, as you say, the file gets 60mb large but the length of the mp3 is only 3 minutes long?
<nastas> LGN: are you sure that you can help?
<Lungan> llutz, read above, same problem with mp3wrap
<Daughain> LGN; Once I reinstall I prolly wil. =)
<richthegeek1> Lungan: it should play for more than 3 minutes, apparently
<grawity> crankyadmin: ID3v1 was. But no sane person still uses it now.
<Norse_Nemo> airtonix: I take them when I can get them
<grawity> crankyadmin: ID3v2 was created in 1998, with an entirely different structure.
<LGN> i can help if i hear the whole story
<nastas> LGN: a have problem with my card reader in a laptop
<LGN> ok
<crankyadmin> fair do's!
<LGN> what memery cards do it read?
 * grawity sees that mpg123 _can_ correctly play a .mp3 file with two songs catted together.
<richthegeek1> grawity: as can rhythmbox and totem
 * LGN waits for response
<nastas> LGN: it's supposed to read SD-MS/PRO-MMC-SM-XD
<richthegeek1> nastas: and what does it instead?
<LGN> and whats wrong with it and ubuntu
<richthegeek1> nastas: my money is on "read from the bible"
<nastas> LGN:nothing at all
<LGN> so...
<Tiders-> OKay so I just installed Kubuntu with the alternate install CD but when it got to loading GRUB onto the hard drive it failed over and over so eventually I just hit continue without Boot loader... What should I do now
<ikonia> Tiders-: install the boot loader from a livecd
<LGN> you could manually install GRUB
<LGN> i think
<Tiders-> ikonia, How do I do that?
<Tiders-> ikonia, Ive never had to
<ikonia> !grub > Tiders-
<ubottu> Tiders-, please see my private message
<nastas> LGN: richthegeek1 just to save some time, it detects the card only in dmesg
<yancho> hi. i am trying to mount a windows share and i am getting: unable to mount read - write .. any ideas how to mount it please? i am managing to connect to it from the ubuntu live cd gnome / nautilus
<LGN> hmm
<richthegeek1> Tiders: burn a live CD, once its loaded open a terminal, type grub, define the root, install
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<ikonia> yancho: you need to install the ntfs3g packages to make ntfs read-write
<Tiders-> ikonia, Do I just use a normal 9.04 Live CD or do I need 9.10
<Tiders-> ikonia, Because my version of Kubuntu is 9.10
<yancho> ikonia: will i be able to do that in a live cd environment ?
<richthegeek1> Tiders: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<richthegeek1> yancho: yes
<nastas> matteo1990: are you sure that your wifi card is wlan0?
<ikonia> Tiders-: if you want to use grub2 you'll have to use a 9.10 cd
<creature> A summary of my dm-crypt problem:  http://pastebin.com/m1c51bf9c . I'd welcome any suggestions of further debugging steps or possible causes.
<ikonia> Tiders-: grub 1 should be fine though also
<LGN> grub2 is wayyyyyyy better than grub 1
<Tiders-> ikonia, Well what I meant by my question is that will GRUB 1 still boot a 9.10 install?
<LGN> yes
<ikonia> Tiders-: should do fine, as long as it's from a 9.04cd -or your boot partition is not ext4
<LGN> grub1 will boot 9.10, because those who upgraded from 9.04 still have grub1
<Tiders-> ikonia, It is ext4
<ikonia> Tiders-: then you have to use 9.04 or 9.10 cd
<Tiders-> ikonia, SO I need GRUB2?
<ikonia> LGN: that's not true, only grub from 9.04 will boot an ext4 partition
<yancho> ikonia: couldnt find package .. i did sudo apt-get install ntfs3g
<ikonia> Tiders-: no - you need to use either grub1 from 9.04 or grub1 or 2 from 9.10
<ray__> 有人在不？
<ikonia> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.4.4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<richthegeek1> yancho: did you update the lsit first?
<ray__> 冒个泡
<ikonia> yancho: try searching for the package name
<Myrtti> !jp | ray__
<ubottu> ray__: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Tiders-> ikonia, Well this guide you gave me is only for GRUB 1.... That will work for Ext4 then? Im confused
<ikonia> Tiders-: yes
<yancho> no richthegeek1 .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs3g right?
<ikonia> yancho: use synaptic, the gui is quite easy
<ikonia> yancho: you can use the search function to search for ntfs
<LGN> Grub1 (Grub legacy) will work if installed from a 9.04 or 9.10 cd
<richthegeek1> yancho: not quite
<richthegeek1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ikonia> LGN: I've already said that
<LGN> i was recapping
<fanti> hello! how can  i see what exact version of ubuntu is installed?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I have a simple question about scp: if I am ssh'd into an external server, is it possible to scp something back to be ssh'ing computer (I.E. my computer) without referring to my external IP address? Something like scp * localhost:/home/<myhomedir> (this will not work, I am aware, but I am just giving this an example)
<bastidrazor> fanti: lsb_release -a
<VCoolio> fanti: lsb_release -a
<LGN> system monitor
<particularul> hi. Any idea why I can't find this app in android market? http://www.androlib.com/android.application.org-doublemill-client-qxnA.aspx
<fanti> thanks
<yancho> ikonia: already the newest version
<Tiders-> ikonia, SO I hit try ubuntu to get to a terminal right?
<nastas> matteo1990: are you still out there?
<richthegeek1> _UsUrPeR: use sftp?
<ikonia> Tiders-: that will give you a desktop environment
<Tiders-> ikonia, Well its saying I need a root terminal but Im not sue how else to get to one
<matteo1990> nastas yes
<_UsUrPeR_> richthegeek1: mind giving me an example of the command nomenclature for that process?
<particularul> sorry, wrong channel
<ikonia> Tiders-: you open a terminal from the desktop environment
 * _UsUrPeR_ is not familiar with sftp
<Tiders-> ikonia, Thats what I thought
<richthegeek1> _UsUrPeR_: exactly the same as ssh but with sftp instead
<richthegeek1> _UsUrPeR_: to connect at least
<Kottizen> Tiders-: su
<richthegeek1> _UsUrPeR_: to get the actual file, type get [filename]
<LGN> yeah, in Apps>Accessories>terminal
<Kottizen> !su | Tiders-
<ubottu> Tiders-: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Tiders-> ikonia, Well this be harder if Im using hardware raid?
<_UsUrPeR_> hmm
<ikonia> Tiders-: is it hardware or software or fake raid ?
 * _UsUrPeR_ will try that
<Tiders-> ikonia, Hardware
<Tiders-> ikonia, RAID0 (striping)
 * LGN has to leave, so bye bye
<ikonia> Tiders-: as in hardare on a home motherboard or hardware a true hardware controller
<Kottizen> !bye LGN
<ikonia> Tiders-: /boot can't be on a raid0 partition
<Tiders-> ikonia, Its part of my motherboard that has on onboard RAID controller
<fanti> hm and how can i see whether the system uses the 32bit or 64bit mode?
<ikonia> Tiders-: then it's fakeraid
<ikonia> Tiders-: not hardware raid
<Tiders-> ikonia, SO will it work?
<ikonia> Tiders-: I strongly advice you not to use that, a.) raid 0 striping is a bad idea anyway for a root file system b.) fake raid is terrible support under linux as its a windows based technology c.) /boot can't be on raid0 partition - that's why the auto grub install failed
<Tiders-> ikonia, Ive installed Ubuntu tons of times... It recognises the RAID volume and I partition it as one drive... Its only the Kubuntu alternate install disk thats having a problem
<santisnight> hello?
<ikonia> Tiders-: I strongly advise you not to do this
<zhane> how do I make my ubuntu guest OS do network bridge on my windows OS?
<Tiders-> ikonia, But I get 10x more speed and this is a gaming box... No data needs to be saved
<Tiders-> ikonia, All my data is on my server
<ejat> anyone here know how to delete/remove previous conversation in empathy ?
<ikonia> Tiders-: it's your call, but you can't put /boot on a raid0 partition and the support/stability for it is terrible, this is why grub failed
<manish> hello, i installed xubuntu on my friend's pc today, it ran fine the first time, but after using xp,when we tried to use it again, the screen fades after it prompts for the password
<rd1381> is there anyway i have a sudo accoutn for installation and a normal acciunt that is not able to install apps?( like opensuse but without root )
<grawity> rd1381: of course.
<Tiders-> ikonia, Then why has it worked the past 10 times Ive done it?
<santisnight> I'm trying to figure out how to get files off of some .rar (or .zip) files that i had combined with a .jpeg, any suggestions?
<ikonia> Tiders-: I don't know what you've done in the past so can't comment
<rd1381> grawity:how? i have just one user and i want to have a user for root actions but not root
<yancho> ikonia: any other ideas please? i cant get it to mount and i badly need it to backup :(
<grawity> santisnight: Does the JPEG come before or after ZIP?
<ikonia> yancho: if you open a terminal and paste the output of "mount" so we can see what options it's currently mounted with
<manish> hello, i installed xubuntu on my friend's pc today, it ran fine the first time, but after using xp,when we tried to use it again, the screen fades after it prompts for the password....can someone help?
<santisnight> in it's filetype / name? it doesn't have .zip at all, i made it back on XP before switching to ubuntu 9.10
<Dynetrekk> I want to run the following bash command at startup: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start   now, where do I put it=
<grawity> santisnight: The command-line tools 'unrar' and 'unzip' almost always correctly detect the start of the archive... for the graphical tool, you can try running "file-roller" manually.
<grawity> santisnight: I meant in the contents. The name does not matter.
<hamachi> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I cant control my volume settings in X
<grawity> Dynetrekk: You don't
<hamachi> anyone know how to fix?
<yancho> ikonia: it does not list in the mount
<Dynetrekk> grawity: okay, so what do I do?
<grawity> Dynetrekk: Better try 'sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults' instead.
<Dynetrekk> grawity: what does that do?
<rd1381> grawity: how?
<ikonia> yancho: then it's not mounted
<trijntje> Hi all, since Karmic my sound gives a loud Crack just before it starts playing a song or sound, I didnt have that issue in Jaunty. What could cause this?
<grawity> Dynetrekk: Tells Ubuntu to auto-start ssh on boot.
<Ryguy__> I have three HDDs installed on my computer and on Windows 7 (Which I'm currently on) I can see all three.. Two are partitioned and one has no partitions on it at all. Now in the Ubuntu 9.10 installation, it can only see two HDDs. What's going on? Even when I partition the empty drive to NTFS in Windows, the Ubuntu installation cannot find the drive.
<SmokeyD2> hey everyone. I have a file which was encrypted (an rcf file). I have the password needed to decrypt the file, but I don't know which encryption mechanism was used. Is there a way to check this?
<Dynetrekk> grawity:  sounds good
<Ryguy__> I just ran some tests with the Seagate HDD tester and all HDDs passed fine.
<yancho> ikonia: but i can browse through the folders from gnome!
<grawity> rd1381: Create a second user account, and don't add it to 'admin' group.
<ikonia> yancho: then it must be mounted in userspace, use the mouont command to mount it on the system
<santisnight> I've allready tried a uncompressing it just by opening the files with the archive manager, but like i said im relatively new to the linux world...
<grawity> ikonia: I thought ntfs-3g is always mounted the same way.
<rd1381> grawity:can i make my first account the normal accoutn and the new one the installer account?
<thiebaude> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ikonia> grawity: I thought it you used fuse it was userspace, if you used the module it was not, not %100
<manish> can anyone tell me why the xubuntu screen comes back to the login screen even after i've typed in the password....keeps happening again and again
<rd1381> grawity:i mean is tehre anythng special about my first account?
<grawity> ikonia: ntfs-3g always uses FUSE, no matter how you call it.
<llutz> rd1381: remove 1st account from group "admin"
<yancho> ikonia: i am trying this command: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.100.203/backup_old /media/fileserver -o username=domain/username,password=pass
<ikonia> grawity: ahh, thank you
<llutz> rd1381: but make sure, 2nd account added to admin works with sudo ...
<grawity> ikonia: At least that's what I thought.
<om26er> i made a custom /home and now i want to format /home and make /home in /root what to do?
<ikonia> yancho: that's a samba share
<ikonia> grawity: you're probably right
<rd1381> llutz: does that remoes it from sudo config file ass well?
<rd1381> ilutz: how
<om26er> !test
<grawity> rd1381: No, it never was in the sudo config file.
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<yancho> ikonia: yes.. a windows one
<grawity> rd1381: Only the 'admin' group is in sudoers.
<llutz> rd1381: create 2nd user, "sudo adduser yournewuser admin"
<ikonia> yancho: so that's  not your ntfs partition, that's a remote windows share
<ejat> anyone here know how to delete/remove previous conversation in empathy ?
<rd1381> thanks
<creature> What is upstart-udev-bridge? What does it do?
<manish> can anyone tell me why xubuntu is coming back to the login screen even after i've typed in the password....keeps happening again and again
<llutz> rd1381: if sudo works for yournewuser, "sudo deluser olduser admin"
<manish> i can't access the os
<thiebaude> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<trijntje> manish, I think the X server crashes, try logging in in text-mode
<death86angel> hihi
<death86angel> anyone there ?
<ikonia> manish: common cause is your home directory is full
<santisnight> I've allready tried a uncompressing it just by opening the files with the archive manager
<creature> I'm getting the feeling that my problem is some issue with the interaction between cryptsetup, mountall, and upstart-udev-bridge. (http://pastebin.com/m1c51bf9c has more details of my problem).
<yancho> yes ur right ikonia ?
<om26er> if i was not clear. i made a separate /home and now i want to use the space of /root as home and format the other partition
<rd1381> llutz: after that is i am in my non-sudo account and i type for example:'sudo synaptic' it ask for that sudo usewr or my nonsudo user account?
<genii> manish: The most common cause for that is that permissions in your home directory got screwed up from default user to root (usually by running a graphical app with "sudo" instead of "gksudo" )
<ikonia> yancho: a samba share is very different to a local NTFS disk,
<Tiders-> What type of filesystem does /boot need and how big
<pkkm> how to connect output of one program to input of another?
<llutz> rd1381: you cannot use sudo with your nonsudoaccount then anymore, will end in error
<ikonia> Tiders-: any file system you want, it can be as small as 50 meg, I use 200 to give room
<grawity> pkkm: firstcommand | secondcommand
<Tesssa> manishy i had that problem after i had downloaded and insstalled xubuntu 9.10 i cured ut by upgrading 9.04 instead of a install
<grawity> pkkm: for more information, read about "Pipelines" in 'man bash'
<Tiders-> ikonia, Bootable flag?
<manish> genii : i didn't use any app. only installed it and restarted...and then the problem started
<rd1381> <llutz:so how do i do admin stuf in my old account?
<ColMustard> hello
<ikonia> Tiders-: that's not a file system option
<llutz> rd1381: you cannot
<rd1381> :(
<Tiders-> ikonia, Yes it is...
<manish> how can i fix it....m a newb, so...
<ikonia> Tiders-: no its not, it's a partition flag
<Tiders-> ikonia, Mount point mount opions label reserved blocks typical usage and bootable flag
<Tiders-> Those are the options
<llutz> rd1381: only members of group "admin" can
<ikonia> Tiders-: what tool are you using ?
<Tiders-> ikonia, Kubuntu alternate install CD
<pkkm> how to connect audio output of one program to audio input of another?
<shoonya> which package provides apt-add-ppa tool ?
<Tiders-> ikonia, Since it supports RAID
<ikonia> Tiders-: ok, so that's a disk manager - not a file system
<santisnight> I need help with a .zip file INSIDE a .jpg file. i cannot access the .zip file through the archive manager.
<rd1381> llutz: i want a way to use my old account but forubuntu admin stuf  ask for the admin account
<rd1381> llutz: you know like vista
<grawity> santisnight: How did you put the .zip inside? Using what program?
<Tiders-> ikonia, Im saying if Im creating a /boot partition how big and what type of FS and does it need bootable flag
<ikonia> santisnight: why is a zip file inside a jpeg ?
<llutz> rd1381: i don't know vista
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<santisnight> i did it on XP before coming over to ubuntu
<rd1381> llutz: but you understand what i mean?
<grawity> rd1381: In other words, enable the root account, right?
<ikonia> Tiders-: as big as you want, any file system you want and a bootable flag will help
<hetOrakel> how can i set audible warnings for my laptop low battery warning?
<santisnight> it was a command thing
<llutz> rd1381: not really, no
<Tiders-> ikonia, Do I give root a bootable flag as well
<ikonia> santisnight: what was ?
<ikonia> Tiders-: no
<rd1381> grawity: somehow yes but not a root account , an account that has admin access but not root
<srnth> My wireless driver stopped working yesterday. I had been using the broadcom STA driver. How do I fix it?
<santisnight> pitting a zip file inside of a .jpeg file
<pkkm> rd1381: mayge sudo or gksu
<pkkm> maybe*
<ikonia> santisnight: what command did you use ?
<grawity> rd1381: I don't know if that is possible in Unix.
<santisnight> putting*
<VCoolio> shoonya: assuming you mean 'add-apt-repository' enter that in terminal; if it's not installed it will point you to the package
<ColMustard> I'm trying to set up apache2 vhosts so that if you connect by going directly to the ip address, you get one thing but if you connect using a certain hostname, you get a different page. I can't seem to get that working. I have tried adding a *:80 virtual host that points to /dev/null and a correcthostname.com:80 virtual host that points at the right directory but then neither one gets you anything when you try to connect. I've tried not having a *:80 a
<ColMustard> t all and then you get nothing when you connect either. If I point the *:80 virtual host at the correct directory, it works but the hostname you used to get there doesn't matter. Anyone know how to do that?
<santisnight> i have no clue i did it forever ago... i can probably look it up though, hold on.
<ikonia> ColMustard: you don't point apache to /dev/null
<llutz> rd1381: you can give partial root-access to users via sudo, i.e. access to only some specific commands. don't know if that helps
<rd1381> grawity: imean i want a normal account and an admin account and the ability to install app in normal account after asking for admin account passs
<grawity> rd1381: Ubuntu's (and Linux in general) "admin" accounts don't have any privileges. They just can use 'sudo' to temporarily switch to the root account.
<ikonia> ColMustard: you need two virtual hosts, one for the ip (default) one for the servername URL, point them at different document roots
<grawity> rd1381: Only 'root' is an equivalent of Windows "administrator".
<shoonya> ok
<rd1381> grawity: iknowe
<Exile> hey guys, I've just reinstalled windows and need to know what the best way to restore grub?
<ColMustard> ikonia, would * not take care of the former?
<ikonia> ColMustard: that just makes it the default site
<rd1381> grawity: but i want to whan asked for password for installing apps for it to ask another account pass not my normal account
<ColMustard> ikonia, ok. so, is that the internal ip or the external ip?
<ikonia> ColMustard: depends where you want it to be accessed from
<llutz> rd1381: why? that makes no sense to me
<grawity> rd1381: You can go into gconf-editor, and disable /apps/gksu/sudo-mode. BUT it will be useless without a root account, because other accounts do not have any privileges at all.
<rd1381> llutz: say i wanna have a guest account to use but when i want i want to be able to install apps in that account by using another account (like windows run as admin)_
<BrixSat> hello
<santisnight> while im looking for that command, can someone tell me why my internet is moing at a snails pace compared to when i had XP?
<manish> so how do i fix this login problem?
<santisnight> Im using ubuntu 9.10
<ColMustard> ikonia, doing that gives me the following warning: VirtualHost x overlaps with VirtualHost y, the first has presedence,  perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
<llutz> rd1381: use "su youradminaccount" from guestaccount and then "sudo apt-get...."   not very handy
<simplexio> santisnight: more information about connection could help
<imran> #drupal
<rd1381> llutz:oh so there is no way to make sudo ask for my other account? :(|
<soopos> What are the correct xmodmap keys for the pseudo-code at http://paste.pocoo.org/show/158569/  ?
<DrJykellMrHyde> hello all
<Dr_Willis> su takes options...
<llutz> rd1381: afaik no
<rd1381> llutz:thanks
<grawity> rd1381: Seriously, what's wrong with enabling root?
<Dr_Willis> sudo is for the current user
<santisnight> simplexio,  what do you want to know? its from Comcat (its all the area ha to offer...) and i don't know to much more beyond that.
<grawity> rd1381: Then you would have exactly the same behavior as in Windows.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  it will make your dog get the mange. :)
<DrJykellMrHyde> how can i do an update of gtk-gnutella with command line if there is one?
<Tesssa> manish do you have 9.4 you can reinstall if you have reinstall 9.4 and then upgrade to 9.10 that is what i did to make it work
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I have a cat.
<Karger78> Here is my issue.  I have an SD card that's 16 gig, but an image that is only 4 gig.  is there anyway I can mount the 4 gig image to the 16gig SD card?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  cats living with dogs! thats even worse
<Johnny_D> can someone help me with an IBM SAS controller with an LTO drive?  (newbie here)
<rd1381> grawity: enabling root? no because i want the sudo ability not whole of root
<manish> tesssa : i have 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Karger78:   try just 'dd'ing the img to the sd card?
<soopos> * running the xmodmap code gives me http://paste.pocoo.org/show/158570/
<Tesssa> ok
<Dr_Willis> Karger78:  or mount the image. then copy the files over
<Karger78> yes I tried doing the dd to the card
<Karger78> didn't seem to work
<manish> tesssa :  and i just installed it...
<Dr_Willis> Karger78:  no files? or did it not boot?
<Karger78> it said bad image when it tried to boot
<pkkm> rd1381, basically, sudo ask for your password if you are in /etc/sudoers file and su asks for admin password
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: I have had to do this a few times now. post the dd command you used
<Dr_Willis> Karger78:  were the file s accessable?
<santisnight> ikonia, here's that command line from xp to combine files with .jpg file
<Dr_Willis> Karger78:  could just need the bootloader reinstallwed
<rd1381> ok
<santisnight> ikonia, copy /b DSC06578.JPG + Hidden.rar DSC06578.jpg
<rd1381> thanks
<Tesssa>  unless someone else here can help you manish
<Karger78> Dr Willis, I just used the standard dd command
<ikonia> santisnight: that's a windows command
<manish> the xfce session is not opening...the screen goes black, and then the login screen comes back
<Karger78> just dd if & of
<santisnight> ikonia, yeah seeing as the combination was made in windows XP
<manish> tesssa : no worries :)
<Karger78> no paramaters
<grawity> santisnight: So the 'unrar' command should really be able to detect the RAR archive. Try it.
<ikonia> santisnight: sort it out on windows - it looks like you're trying to hide wares in a jpeg file
<llutz> pkkm: su asks for the password of the user, you want to su to. not only root </nitpick>
<Karger78> Dr_willis i just used the standard dd command, no paramatres.  Just the dd if and of
<Balsaq> what is the sudo command to change password
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: typically if I am dd'ing a disk image to a CF card, it will go something like this: dd if=<location of image> of=/dev/sdx (I use the entire drive, which over-writes all partition information, so I don't include numbers after the image location. I.E. /dev/sdx1)
<imran> i cant do enything with durupal with my ubuntu ultimate edition 2.4
<BrixSat> hello on a ./configure i get this
<BrixSat> http://pastebin.com/m365520e5
<erUSUL> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<pkkm> llutz, su executed without parameters afk for root's password
<cwillu_at_work> what's the folder in etc that runs things once at boot and then deletes the script?
<llutz> pkkm: without user, yes.
<Karger78> Usurper, i did that, took about an hour to mount.
<Karger78> maybe i will try again
<soreau> BrixSat: You would need to install kde lib development headers, probably something like libkde-dev or so
<_UsUrPeR_> karger: sounds like something got messed up. when you say "an hour to mount", you mean after you finished the dd process?
<_UsUrPeR_> err Karger78: ^^^
<santisnight> gravity, by unrar you mean the archive manager? i tried that and it says it doesn't work with .jpeg file. :| however if you meant there's a command line i can put into the terminal, please be specific because i don't know exactly how to figure that one out...
<BrixSat> soreau i have those libs
<cwillu_at_work> !rar | santisnight
<ubottu> santisnight: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<santisnight> ikonia,  >_> no i jut like keeping my stuff safe from my family.
<richthegeek1> santisnight: no, the terminal command
<grawity> santisnight: No, I meant the 'unrar' command.
<ikonia> santisnight: I suggest you sort it out on windows
<soreau> BrixSat: Well either you dont have the right package installed or the pkgconfig path is not set correctly
<grawity> santisnight: And, IMO, that's really the wrong way of hiding "stuff" from family...
<BrixSat> soreau so i can i solve it?
<soreau> BrixSat: First, what are you trying to compile and why?
<Karger78> <_UsUrPeR_> took about 1 hour to mount a 4 gig image on a 16 gig card
<BrixSat> soreau im compiling a program i got cause it has to be machine compiled so it feets every ones needs
<Karger78> mind you it's an SD card
<santisnight> cwillu_at_work,  just !rar and the file name?
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, you're not making any sense
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: Hmm. That seems a little slow, but not THAT far from what is normal.
<cwillu_at_work> santisnight, read the message ubottu sent you
<santisnight> gravity, probably, but i thought it was still a neat way anyways.
<ikonia> santisnight: why ar eyou trying to sort this out on ubuntu - it's a windows command a microsoft platform would be easier to undo
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: that is dependent on the write speed of the CF card.
<soreau> BrixSat: The other issue could be its looking for kde3 libs and you have kde4. May be likely if the program is a bit older or hasnt been developed in awhile
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: it's possible that writes are just that slow to the client
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: err CF card
<Karger78> it's only a class 6 SD card
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, if the card was previously written to, it can take quite a while to write a whole new image
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, sd erase blocks are very slow
<santisnight> ikonia,  well i did just kinda ditch xp:| however if i cant do it my way and sort it out on here then i will.
<Karger78> yeah class 6 is only 133mb per sec
<Amatiel> hey
<_UsUrPeR_> Karger78: in that case, that time frame makes sense
<lsdluna> Hi, can someone direct me as to how can I type in Chinese (or atleast install a layout that works)?
<cwillu_at_work> Kardos, 133mb/s means it should take about a minute :p
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, rather ^^^
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work i need to compile a module for kaffeine and i only foind it in source
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, don't use dd on sd cards
<Karger78> by other buddy did it with a class 6 4 gig card and it took about 1 hour
<Karger78> what should i use then
<Karger78> instead of dd
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, Karger78, using dd to put an image onto an sd card is a very good way of ruining the performance of the sd card
<cwillu_at_work> because that writes all the empty space in the image as well
<flexy> How do I get the copy buffer (created with painting with mouse, ctrl+c) to my bash script?
<cwillu_at_work> which then requires any write to the card to read an entire erase block to rewrite the entire erase block to write a single sector
<Karger78> ok fair enough, then how do i get the image on the sd card then
<llutz> Karger78: "sudo cat /dev/sdX > foo.img" (or vice versa)
<grawity> flexy: there are several tools, I use xclip
<grawity> flexy: There's xcutsel too, I think.
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, _far_ better to use a tarballed filesystem
<Karger78> and that will mount the image to the sd card
<_UsUrPeR_> cwillu_at_work: could you qualify that statement? I don't understand how the method of data transfer would affect the transfer rates inherent in the storage media. 6 MByte/s is already pretty slow...
<grawity> flexy: Btw, that thing is called 'primary selection'. (Cut buffers are really obsolete.)
<flexy> grawity: right.
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, consider how flash works
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, erase blocks are bigger than the minimum read/write sectors
<grawity> flexy: With xclip it would be 'xclip -out -selection primary'
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, if you fill a partition via dd, you end up having to erase an entire erase block every time you write to the card
<faLUCE> hi. I'm noting that every time I launch a video application (for example: playing a movie) I have a high CPU comsumption (about 50% per application) .  I suspect that this problem has something to do with the hardware acceleration... do you have any suggestion for that?
<flexy> grawity: right, I'm testing it now...
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, on the other hand, mounting an img via loopback and doing an rsync (or untarring a tarball) will only write to the space that's actually used, leaving the rest of the card untouched
<erUSUL> faLUCE: what graphic card do you have ? system specs? what drivers are you using ?
<flexy> grawity: exactly what I was searching for, thanks! :)
<creature> How can I find out the order in which upstart processes are run? Is there a tool that will draw me a tree or print me a summary?
<Karger78> Cwillu how do i mount an img via loopback?
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, you can easily drop down to less than 512kb/s throughput depending on the card if you use dd to write full disk images
<krishnan> hi iam nt able to watch video in youtube and other similar sites. iam using ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> !iso | Karger78
<ubottu> Karger78: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, mount /path/to/image /mount/point -o loop
<grawity> !flash | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thiebaude> krishnan, you have flash installed?
<santisnight> ikonia,  you're right,  *takes the data over to a computer that has xp*
<santisnight> ikonia, sorry if i sounded irate or anything, just a tad irritating :P
<krishnan> thiebaude: i dnt think so and i dnt know how to install it
<santisnight> byes!
<llutz> Karger78: if you have an image of an device, not a partition, you have to use losetup to setup the offset to mount your image
<_UsUrPeR_> cwillu_at_work / Karger78: So to understand this then, if karger were to manually partition the SD, and manually install whatever information he wants on it, the transfer rates would be better because the partition would not be changed?
<krishnan> thiebaude: flash is installed
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work got itr?
<Spiderman> I've tried searching all over and have yet to figure out how to install my webcam "05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc." in 9.10... any ideas?
<VCoolio> creature: I'm not sure if I understand correctly, but check sysv-rc-conf
<thiebaude> krishnan, how did you install it?
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, the first write is generally okay, it's the subsequent writes (i.e., dd... oops, screwed up, dd again...)
<aouta> yo
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?  if i try to run Dmesg i get ( wlan0 connected and then  disassociating by local choice (reason=3) Any TIps?
<krishnan> thiebaude: while i installed ubuntu 9.04 and during intial browsing i got a message on top of browser
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, that said, the actual info in an install is generally far less than the image size, so even there you're gaining significant ground
<erUSUL> llutz: Karger78 easier if it is a full disk image is to use losetup to create the block device and then run partx on it (who will discover the partitions within it and create the devices via udev)
<_UsUrPeR_> cwillu_at_work / Karger78 , so what do you propose karger does at this point? It appears he's already "oopsed" his sd card once :P
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, doing it the right way will at least reduce the amount of transfer the second time :p
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, after you've done the loop mount, check "df -h /mount/point"
<Tiders-> How much of a speed boost does fakeRAID give
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, and then partition the sd card, mount the sd card, and rsync between the loop mount and the sd card ("rsync -vax /loop/mount/ /sd/mount/" should do it)
<Karger78> ok
<make> i need to set ubuntu server RAID0 ,help me. thanks all
<cwillu_at_work> Karger78, but tell us the size, I'm interested :)
<cwillu_at_work> _UsUrPeR_, suffice to say that I learned this the hard way :)
<cwillu_at_work> (an image took over 48 hours to write once)
<faLUCE> erUSUL: 9.10 karmic,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<capiscuas> an
<erUSUL> !intel | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<cwillu_at_work> make, raid0?  really?
<make> cwillu_at_work use the raid 0 to run squid.
<cwillu_at_work> make, are you trying to use it as your root fs?
<ionut>  i am having problems with ubuntu one .It gives me this error: "Authorization Failed- Error showing url: Failed to execute chil...firefox/firefox"(No such file or directory )
<simcop2387-newpc> I'm running into a strange issue with dosbox, it refuses to see any directories or files that are mounted via cifs and i can't seem to figure it out
<Diverdude> Is the content of /tmp deleted at each restart?
<joaopinto> Diverdude, by default, yes
<creature> Yes.
<sambagirlx> hi i am having problems with the wireless on a powerbook g4 with hoary hedgehog 5.04 ppc version.
<Diverdude> joaopinto, damnit....i had a 1.4GB file downloaded i needed
<Spiderman> Hi! I've been looking high and low for a solution that makes my Webcam work in Ubuntu 9.10 "05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc." I see tons of people getting it to work in 9.04 but I'm at a loss in 9.10, I have tried installing the drivers people are using to make it work in 9.04 but there are a lot of errors and it doesn't work... any ideas?
<sambagirlx> seveeas are you heree?
<salty> this is the quietest i have ever seen this channel
<faLUCE> erUSUL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance  <----- i have problems in paragraph 2 of "Problem: Falling back to OpenGL software rendering". but it doesn't say how to solve it
<sambagirlx> seveas are u here?
<joaopinto> Diverdude, you shouldn't keep important files on /tmp, never
<erUSUL> faLUCE: then i really dunno; hoped that some workaraund worked for you... you can try  some ppa with newer drivers? look for X-edgers
<joaopinto> sambagirlx, do you need help with something ?
<conb123> What is a search domain? It's a field in the network manager in karmic.
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<joaopinto> sambagirlx, ouch, there is very unlikely that you find someone with such an old version :P
<cwillu_at_work> conb123, domain that hostnames should be checked against
<faLUCE> ok erUSUL thanks
<cwillu_at_work> if mine is cwillu.com, then "ping carey" will check "carey.cwillu.com"
<conb123> cwillu_at_work: Isn't that called a dns server?
<Diverdude> joaopinto, agreed...it was an installation file...i just didnt have time to install it...so i wanted to install it later...and then delete it
<cwillu_at_work> conb123, not even close
<grawity> conb123: If a program tries to resolve a domain name with only one component (components are the parts separated by dots), and a search domain set, then Linux will automatically append the search domain before querying DNS.
<sambagirlx> is there a ubuntu ppc channel?
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<grawity> conb123: As in cwillu_at_work's example.
<salty> ppc, is that with the 100mhz cpu?
 * grawity looks at assasin
<BrixSat> during a configure how do i set the path to the kde dev libs?
<erUSUL> BrixSat: the configure script should find them itself if not see ./configure --help
<grawity> BrixSat: Do you have the KDE dev libs? They should be autodetected, if yes.
<BrixSat> grawity i have the libs
<BrixSat> but it does not detec
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, you probably don't have the _right_ libs then
<Spiderman> Anyone have any idea on making "05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc." work in 9.10?
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, what's broken about it?
<cwillu_at_work> I was just talking about that hub in a different channel :)
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work how do i see if i have the right libs?
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, ./configure will work if you have the right libs :p
<Spiderman> I can't get it to recognize at all in any programs and I can't seem to find the drivers for 9.10 only for 9.04
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, pastebin the entire output of ./configure
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, there's no drivers for that, it's just a hub
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, are you sure you're looking at the right device?
<Spiderman> yeah, it's my webcam
<Spiderman> a built in webcam
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, that's not a webcam
<cwillu_at_work> it's a 4-port usb hub
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work it does not work it stops http://pastebin.com/m785d2031
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, pastebin the output of lsusb -t
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, I know, that's how you know you don't have the right libs installed
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, is that the entire output?
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, including the command you're running
<exodus_ms> hmmm, where are the files located that can be viewed in System -> Help and Support?
<Leoneof`> i updated Ubuntu with new kernel but after reboot , then nVidia didn't work :(
<cwillu_at_work> exodus_ms, /usr/share/doc/ I believe
<exodus_ms> cwillu_at_work, thank you
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, still here?
<Spiderman> how do I pastebin I have it copied
<Spiderman> I am new to this irc
<quake_guy> when I try to FTP in from XP box, I get server is anonymous only when it worked fine before. I think DHCP messed something. Any suggestions?
<cwillu_at_work> !pastebin | Spiderman
<ubottu> Spiderman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<matteo1990>  i cannot connect to my wireless network in Kubuntu... Th network manager see it but if i double click on it i can't connect... I have a yellow dot  near the name... The same pc worked fine with ubuntu.. ANyone may help me?
<Spiderman> !pastebin
 * cwillu_at_work headdesks
<quake_guy> oh yeah, the server is an Ubuntu box :)
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, did you read the message?
<exodus_ms> Spiderman, http://pastebin.com/ <-- copy contents there, then copy the URL and paste it here
<exodus_ms> Spiderman, only paste the URL here :)
 * cwillu_at_work realizes that it was a different idProduct, which means it might not actually be a hub;  anyways, still need the lsusb
<Guest84888> I install Kubuntu how to activate it ?
<matteo1990>  i cannot connect to my wireless network in Kubuntu... Th network manager see it but if i double click on it i can't connect... I have a yellow dot  near the name... The same pc worked fine with ubuntu.. ANyone may help me?
<LjL> Guest84888: what do you mean by "activate" it?
<creature> Does udev require a working /tmp when it gets started?
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/215604 might be useful
<Spiderman> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m66a2923f  Is this right
<White_Pelican> I have a couple of questions. first off, I open the trash folder and it show's something in there but it's grayed out, and it won't disappear when I empty the trash. please explain
<Guest84888> how to activate kubuntu in Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> Guest84888: install kubuntu-desktop
<cwillu_at_work> Spiderman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/215604 might be useful
<erUSUL> White_Pelican: maybe the file has wrong permissions owner?
<phenrique> alguém conhece algum canal irc de engenharia de software?
<Spiderman> I'll give it a shot
<erUSUL> !trash | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<erUSUL> !br | phenrique
<ubottu> phenrique: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<White_Pelican> erUSUL, I will check but it doesn't seem the permissions would be wrong but thy very well might be
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install pastebinit   then  pastebinit /path/to/file/ -a Spiderman
<kulych> Hi, I'm new in Ubuntu and i have got one question. Is there in Ubuntu 9.10 any program that runs on Linux exe file?
<jpds> kulych: Windows programs?
<White_Pelican> you mean a windows file?
<llutz> !wine | kulych
<ubottu> kulych: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !wine | kulych
<Diverdude> kulight, there is no such thing as an exe file in linux
<exodus_ms> kulych, Linux doesnt use .exe files do you want to run windows programs in linux?
<mackstann> rhythmbox has some weird reverb effect on and i can't figure out how to get rid of it.. any ideas?
<kulych> yes
<cwillu_at_work> Diverdude, not true, mono binaries are .exe's :p
<jpds> !wine | kulych
<ericmcaine> kulych just install virtualbox
<kulight> Diverdude, huh?
<Diverdude> cwillu_at_work, yeah, but they need to run in the mono environment
<ericmcaine> don't waste your time with wine
<White_Pelican> erUSUL, I checked that folder and it's empty
<kulych> Yes! Wine is that true :) Thanks :)
<ericmcaine> unless you need to run something simple
<jpds> ericmcaine: I've run Microsoft Office prefectly in Wine FWIW.
<exodus_ms> kulych, what windows program are you wanting to run in Ubuntu?
<shinku> ok, my hp pavillion dv4 sound doesnt works at all!
<shinku> i've never faced such problem at my whole experience with lnx
<kulych> I want tu run only any my program in C# :)
<erUSUL> White_Pelican: maybe it is showing files on the trash of some removable media? (usb stick) never happened to me but who knows ?
<ericmcaine> jpds: [12:10] <ericmcaine> unless you need to run something simple
<ericmcaine> yeah I'm not knocking wine
<White_Pelican> ah, that is possible
<ericmcaine> but I don't have a taste for it :P
<White_Pelican> ty erUSUL
<Quadrescence> How do I trick apt into thinking it has texlive installed?
<cwillu_at_work> Quadrescence, why would you want to do such a thing?
<kulych> Can you recommend me any program for ICQ? :)
<White_Pelican> next question. I'm an old KDE person but gave up on it because to be honest I don't like the new DE. In kde, I used to set up my audio and play multimedia buttins on my keyboard. how do I do that in Gnome?
<cwillu_at_work> kulych, empathy or pidgin will do icq
<erUSUL> !empathy | kulych
<ubottu> kulych: Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<grawity> kulych: Pidgin, Empathy
<Quadrescence> cwillu_at_work: Because Ubuntu has a shitty version of texlive that's like 3 years old, and I have the newest version, and I do not want to install Ubuntu's
<cwillu_at_work> Quadrescence, install it from a ppa, or at least use checkinstall
<magic_hat> hey everyone. I'm getting a long list of 404's when I try to apt-get update. Anyone know how to fix this?
<cwillu_at_work> Quadrescence, also, watch your language
<Quadrescence> cwillu_at_work: My language was intentional to express a degree of disgust.
<kulych> Yes :) Pidgin is good :)
<exodus_ms> anyone use stardict?
<GhostWolf> hi i know im not in the right chan but i don't know if im in the right server but is this the server where i will find egghelp channel?
<White_Pelican> yes pidgin is good but my only beef is it doesn't work with video and voice
<White_Pelican> so I use skype for that :)
<isolat3dsh33p> GhostWolf: #egghelp
<kulych> yes. I use skype too..
<GhostWolf> ok so its on this server than isolat3dsh33p?
<exodus_ms> GhostWolf, ##egghelp
<exodus_ms> GhostWolf, err, sorry #egghelp
<GhostWolf> ok thanks
<exodus_ms> isolat3dsh33p, :P  didnt see you there
<Gercyk> Kosma Vs. DJ Johnny-Beast - MoonLight ( Radio Version ) ( Remix ).Mp3 *MUSIC*
<isolat3dsh33p> exodus_ms: haha
<haresh_> hello need some help please help me
<exodus_ms> GhostWolf, have you looked here --> http://www.egghelp.org/
<Diverdude> haresh_, state your problem
<kulych> I want to download Flash plugin for Firefox, and there are any problems.:( Its impossible, or only i am stupid?:)
<GhostWolf> exodus_ms, yes im on that site now its mainly about tcl where i don't know where i need to extract the files to
<VCoolio> Quadrescence: where did you get the newer version and what are the advantages? mine is 2007 and works ok it seems, but I just started
<haresh_> i have a doc which has all customers info and i want to make a mailing lables how can i do it
<exodus_ms> kulight, apt-cache search adobe flash
<isolat3dsh33p> kulych: What's the problem?
<Gercyk> Ëèêà Ñòàð Vs. Ivan Spell È DJ Ðåíàò - Îäèíîêàÿ Ëóíà ( Remix ).Mp3 *MUSIC*
<haresh_> and i cant posiably do it 1 by 1 i got 1000 + mailing addrress
<exodus_ms> kulych, I used the 'flashplugin-installer' on my 64bit setup with no problems
<haresh_> please help me
<Gercyk> Ëèêà Ñòàð Vs. Ivan Spell È DJ Ðåíàò - Îäèíîêàÿ Ëóíà ( Remix ).Mp3 *MUSIC*
<kulych> ok
<ardchoille> Gercyk: wrong channel
<kulight> kulight, why?
<exodus_ms> haresh_, just type in the problem you are having
<kulych> i have got .deb programme and when i run that, clic to Install
<guntbert> haresh_: you better ask in #openoffice.org
<isolat3dsh33p> exodus_ms: flashplugin-installer is the devil... D:
<wvd> How do I give an user all permissions? Since the user doesn't seem to able to make directories. (I created an user with adduser <user> and passwd <user>)
<kulych> that return this problem:
<exodus_ms> isolat3dsh33p, well, in my case it was more like "the devil you know, or the devil you dont" :P
<haresh_> no one is there to heko
<guntbert> wvd: that user should e able to do anything within his home directory
<kulych> listen, i might know, where is the problem :)
<exodus_ms> haresh_, be patient dude
<haresh_> i only got 2 hours to finnihs it
<isolat3dsh33p> exodus_ms: that's weird to me. No flash button problems at all? D:
<exodus_ms> haresh_, would this help, not sure if this is what you are talking about --> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOo3_User_Guides/Writer_Guide/Print_labels_from_db
<exodus_ms> isolat3dsh33p, are you using 64bit?
<haresh_> but mine is in writer format
<twig11> What is a user-friendly and dependable gui backup app for Ubuntu?
<richthegeek1> isolat3dsh33p: I used to have problems clicking things in 64 bit flash
<exodus_ms> haresh_, can you not create a csv file from the doc, import that file into calc for use as a db, then generate the lables from there?
<isolat3dsh33p> exodus_ms: yes, and with compiz-fusion running. Flash works just fine after i uninstalled flashpluggins-installer
<kulych> Yes :) That now runs :)
<haresh_> humpo
<richthegeek1> isolat3dsh33p: welsh, btw?
<isolat3dsh33p> richthegeek1: welsh?
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work this is the full output (sorry so late) http://pastebin.com/m7c449031
<exodus_ms> isolat3dsh33p, cool, well for whatever reason I have not had any problems, :) thanks for the heads up though
<richthegeek1> isolat3dsh33p: isolated sheep ... sheep are welsh to me, mostly because I am from Wales. There are many sheep
<assasin> How to use pidgin from behind a proxy server with NTLM authentication?
<isolat3dsh33p> exodus_ms: lucky you | richthegeek1: haha, well did you solve the problem?
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, you specified a prefix that doesn't have the libraries in it
<richthegeek1> isolat3dsh33p: reinstallation solved it.. must be an odd result of installing the two flash packages in the wrong order or something?
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, if this is a standard install, don't specify the prefix
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, "./configure" should suffice
<exodus_ms> richthegeek1, are you using flashplugin-nonfree now?
<kulych> Do you know an interesting page on a Linux terminal?
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms: yes
<karma_police> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<exodus_ms> kulych, man bash :) <-- very interesting and cryptic
<isolat3dsh33p> richthegeek1: as for me, i just uninstall the flashplugin-installer. Then the problem solved just like that.
<kulych> :D
<haresh_> how to install all form of java
<haresh_> ?
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms, isolat3dsh33p: I have flashplugin-nonfree AND flashplugin-installer installed
<exodus_ms> richthegeek1, choose one
<roffe> I'm having trouble accessing my friend through vpn. He gave me his IP, but when I type it, nothing happens. He doesn't get asked if I can connect
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms: no need, flash works
<exodus_ms> richthegeek1, ok, nevermind :)
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms: lol, it used to be borked (had to tab to click) but on the latest install of my system it just works
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Guest82878> Hello, I was trying to create a USB start-up disc w/ the utility USB startup disc creator on ubuntu 9.10 I got an error and the process was aborted. The distro i was trying to install was nubuntu. I have already burn the iso. to a cd w/ berso or something like that. The purpose of the USB boot disc was to use it as a live USB. The size of the USB disc is 2gb. Can you help me create a live USB start up disc?
<assasin> How to use pidgin from behind a proxy server with NTLM authentication?
<eric_2> guest82878 is now eric 2
<isolat3dsh33p> eric_2: Are you sure the iso you downloaded is for liveCD?
<exodus_ms> haresh_, are you trying to install openoffice, I have to ask why you need java becuase I thought you were trying to generate mailing labels from a Writer file
<richthegeek1> eric_2 : whenever you say "there was an error", or words to that effect, PLEASE say what the error was!
<richthegeek1> eric_2: sure, some of the time they are useless but often they hint at what is causing the error
<eric_2> ERROR coming up and no i was not sure if it was for a live cd give me 2 minutes
<richthegeek1> eric_2: just "ERROR"? weird
<haresh_> thay ask me install jaba
 * exodus_ms   ERROR enter any 11 digit prime number to continue
<exodus_ms> haresh_, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms: 27880282757
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work what would be the desired location of the libraries?
 * exodus_ms starts counting toes using base 20
<BrixSat> .
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, have you _tried_ just typing "./configure" with no args yet?
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms: I'll be honest there, I cheated
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work yes of course
<BrixSat> same thing
<exodus_ms> richthegeek1, lol, I dont think there is one
<richthegeek1> exodus_ms: 99999999977 is one
<eric_2> Error is ERRNO 5) input/output error
<exodus_ms> *didnt
<richthegeek1> eric_2: do you have an ISO of plain Ubuntu on your machine?
<exodus_ms> haresh_, do you still need help dude?
<haresh_> yeah
<eric_2> no
<richthegeek1> if so, try with that to make sure the disk is writeable
<Guest74845> hi. i tried installing nvidia drivers on my laptop (ubuntu 9.10) and now X wont start. i just get a black screen with som white pixels at the top. can anyone help?
<haresh_> how can i install java
<haresh_>  ?
<exodus_ms> haresh_, what version of Ubuntu?
<richthegeek1> eric_2: right, might be an issue with the disk
<haresh_> 8+
<exodus_ms> haresh_, your intsall should already have some OpenOffice apps
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, and you're sure you've got the kde3 dev libs installed?
<eric_2> What do you mean? The USB?
<haresh_> i know
<richthegeek1> eric_2: yes, it might be damaged if its getting that error
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work how can i see if they really are
<haresh_> but it say i need to install the jrest of jaba things
<skeeter101> can someone point me to the right room to get assistance on setting up a virtualhost using ubuntu 9.10
<richthegeek1> skeeter101: apache?
<eric_2> Rhank you that would explain how i was able to install server edition on 1gb drive
<eric_2> Thank you
<exodus_ms> haresh_, are you trying to install the new version of OpenOffice?
<roffe> In "remote desktop preferences" it says "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network." How do I make it reachable over the internet?
<Pi-Why> hello
<eric_2> so should i buy a new usb drive?
<haresh_> its installed
<richthegeek1> roffle: you could forward ports through your router to your iP
<skeeter101> richthegeek1:  yes apache2
<mobius2> roffe  port forwarding?
<haresh_> but to do thigns i need to get all the jaba thigns to be installed
<Pi-Why> can someone help me to get the source code of an image ?
<richthegeek1> skeeter101: yes, I mean try the #apache room
<cwillu_at_work> BrixSat, http://www.eurocardsharing.com/f273/faq-for-kaffeine-with-sc-plugin-and-cccam-installation-69987 seems to be vaguely correct
<skeeter101> ty
<isolat3dsh33p> eric_2: Have you check the iso's for liveCD?
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work :D
<exodus_ms> haresh_, ok, well I'm confused then, what did you try in Open Office that prompted a dialog box telling you to install java, jre ?
<eric_2> no how wouls i do that?
<roffe> mobius2, I think the port in question is already open, but I'll check. Is it 5900?
<haresh_> jre
<isolat3dsh33p> eric_2: The download page?
<haresh_> they ask em to instakk a jre
<eric_2> All the download page said was 32-bit or 64-bit
<exodus_ms> haresh_, openoffice.org-writer,sun-java6-jre  openoffice.org-officebean,sun-java6-jre  openoffice.org-java-common,sun-java6-jre  openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev,sun-java6-jre  openoffice.org-base,sun-java6-jre  openoffice.org,sun-java6-jre
<eric_2> no option for live cd
<haresh_> how to install
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre   maybe?
<isolat3dsh33p> eric_2: Then you probably can't make a bootable USB installer
<exodus_ms> haresh_, or use synaptic and search for jre, or open office and install from there
<magic_hat> hey everyone. I'm getting a long list of 404's when I try to apt-get update. Anyone know how to fix this?
<eric_2> So i should download ubuntu create a live usb disc and boot off of it and install the programs and remove the ones i don't want and it will work?
<haresh_> E: Couldn't find package jre
<mobius2> the latest java does not seem to like the latest ubuntu kernel source fyi
<richthegeek1> haresh_: use synaptic and search
<mobius2> but at least updating doesnt break my linux :P
<mobius2> thats a new one
<exodus_ms> haresh_, at command line do   apt-cache search jre
<richthegeek1> mobius2: an update that doesnt break linux? thats really quite odd
<MarderIII> eric_2: maybe take a look at unetbootin, a program to make bootable usbsticks from livecd's.. just a hint
<homezz> I am trying to connect to a windows7 box using fstab with no luck can anyone help
<joejc> anyone here have multiple monitors AND graphics cards And use compiz?
<h4f> homezz: you mean mount to ntfs file systme?
<eric_2> The only problem is that i am not the admin
<h4f> *system
<soreau> ! anyone | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<homezz> h4f>  yes
<guntbert> magic_hat: have a look at system/adminstration/software sources
<eric_2> Sounds good though
<h4f> homezz: did you shutdown your vista correctly ?
<isolat3dsh33p> eric_2: listen to MarderIII, probably the USB disk creater is meant for Ubuntu releases only. :/
<MarderIII> eric_2: unetbootin is <whisper> a windows proggie.
<h4f>  homezz: can you mount it using "mount" manually ?
<joejc> soreau, i'm not going to ask 1235 stupid people a long question i atleast want to know someone here can help me
<mobius2> I'd love it if I could find a person whose figured out how to  get accellerated framerate using a DELL INSPIRON 4000 in Ubuntu
<homezz> h4f: no I have tried it
<joejc> i have low standars for this channel
<exodus_ms> haresh_, you still there?   do  java -version   and tell me if you have anything
<homezz> h4f: I just got windoz7
<MarderIII> eric_2: no admin needed
<soreau> joejc: Why are you asking here then? Go somewhere else
<mobius2> There was a redhat driver on the dell website for this device
<magic_hat> guntbert: not following you.
<eric_2> Can you please explain how to do that for me?
<joejc> soreau, theres a ton of people here at least 1 is smart
<richthegeek1> soreau: whats your problem? you speak to people like youve got a stick stuck somewhere... no reason to be so rude all the time
<h4f> homezz: what's your ntfs partition? should be like "/dev/sda3" like mine
<joejc> i just need to know if there actually here or just idleing
<mobius2> find yer partner dosey doe
<mobius2> jesus someone open a new chan
<guntbert> magic_hat: you had that 404 errors?
<Tiders-> Are the Kubuntu download servers seriously down?
<jpds> joejc: Ask your question and you'll find out.
<cynical> joejc, lol, most of the time I help people with hardware I don't have or software I don't use.
<magic_hat> guntbert: yes.
<mobius2> looooooooool
<soreau> joejc: Well you arent going to get any help by not asking a real quetion
<jpds> Tiders-: Which ones are you talking about?
<eric_2> MarderIII and isolat3dsh33p: open a private chat w/ me this is to crowded
<Tiders-> jpds, I click "Download Kubuntu" and it says URL could not be found
<soreau> richthegeek1: I thought they showed you how to use /ignore already
<joejc> how do i get compiz enabled on 3 screens
<mobius2> I am searching for the linux driver for DELL INSPIRON 4000 notebook video driver
<guntbert> magic_hat: so you should check what server you have set for downloading - I told you the path through the menues
<richthegeek1> soreau: but then I wouldn't have you as a perfect example of everything that is wrong with opensource and internet tough guys
<jpds> Tiders-: Pick a mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<mobius2> :P:P
<mobius2> you think he's tough!?!?! :P
<Tiders-> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<homezz> h4f: Its on a network I had a winxp connect and just got replaced with win7 and now it wont connect
<guntbert> richthegeek1: please don't insult others and stay on topic
<richthegeek1> mobius2: he acts like he thinks hes tough, like hes king of the channel
<richthegeek1> guntbert: not an insult
<mobius2> i was actually agreeing lool
<mobius2> but yes
<mobius2> allow me to rev erse digress
<guntbert> !ot | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h4f> homezz: don't know than. try ping at least to see if its replying
<mobius2> I am getting 1500 fps via GLXGEARS
<richthegeek1> guntbert: was just asking soreau to be a little nicer - as you say, it's the support channel so people come here for support
<kulych> Exist any editor for C# in Linux?
<Mrokii> hello. can anybody tell where virtual terminals (tty) get the keymap-settings from?
<eric_2> Thanks guys
<erUSUL> kulych: monodevelop is an ide for C#
<exodus_ms> kulych, command line or gui?
<joejc> how do i get compiz enabled on 3 screens ?
<erUSUL> kulych: many editors support c# highlighting and such
<ozzloy> what's the thing where i can run ubuntu from a thumb drive?
<homezz> h4f: what shold the fstab look like to connect
<mobius2> ozz  you can make a live bootable instance form any kernel source
<h4f> homezz: if its on a network it shouldn't be in your fstab
<MarderIII> kulynch: search plugins for the eclipse editor
<mobius2> but im sure theres one already compiled
<BrixSat> apt-get install gnome-art
<homezz> h4f: where should it be
<exodus_ms> kulych, you want an ide?
<soreau> joejc: Depends on which graphics cards you plan on using. If you have two nvidia cards it should be possible with two xsessions. In any case, you would only be able to move windows between two of screens at a time
<guntbert> richthegeek1: I'm in no position to judge :-) and yes lets keep things as nice and polite as possible :)
<kulych> OK thanks :)
<soreau> joejc: I believe latest ati cards have more than two monitor per card functionality but the feature is not yet implemented in latest linux drivers afaik
<joejc> soreau, i have 3 monitors on 2 cards i want it to work exactly how it did with 2 monitors on 1
<magic_hat> guntbert: I'm not using a GUI.
<kylehuynh88> hey, I got a problem with dual boot ubuntu and windows 7
<cynical> joejc, do you have an nvidia card?
<joejc> cynical, yep
<homezz> h4f: i just tried to connect using... places>connect to server and it worked but I have a program I am using in ubuntu and I cant find the networked drive
<smeags> what are some must have apps i should download
<exodus_ms> smeags, uh, for what?
<ardchoille> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kylehuynh88> I installed ubuntu in 2nd partition (swap in 1st) and win 7 in third partition; the problem is after i restore booting ubuntu 9.10 I actually lost my boot menu
<guntbert> magic_hat: in that case: open your /etc/apt/sources.list to see what server is set there, change that for a mirror close to you
<Tiders-> How do I install GRUB if there is no GRUB to begin with
<kylehuynh88> how could i restore the boot menu ?
<Tiders-> Not restoring it
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i not if my cpu is 32bit or 64 bit? thanks
<Tiders-> lorenzo_, What CPU is it
<exodus_ms> smeags, figure out what you want to do, what you need and search for an app that sounds like it might be what you need
<Plouj-> hi
<kulych> how diference is between Soft Center for Ubuntu and Synaptic? :)
<smeags> is it possible to install office 2007 through wine?
<lorenzo_> atom n270
<eric_2> I have downloaded unetbootin on the ubuntu computer no what do i do?
<ozzloy> can i get a link to the 64-bit version of ubuntu 9.10?
<Tiders-> kulych, Softare center is more user friendly for downloading programs
<LjL> kulych: Software Center won't list command-line applications
<ozzloy> i'm finding only 32bit through ubuntu.com
<exodus_ms> smeags, wine has a databse they keep a record of what works. what kind of works, and what doesnt
<kulych> Best is apt-get install.. :)
<ardchoille> ozzloy: yo9u want Karmic?
<lorenzo_> Tiders-, atom n270
<ozzloy> ardchoille, i guess so, i don't keep up with codenames.  is that 9.10?
<cynical> joejc, add Option "TwinView" "true" to your xorg file. You should be able to use the Dynamic Twinview feature of nvidia-settings to update xinerama
<eric_2> MarderIII i have now downloaded unetbootin on the ubuntu computer now what do i do?
<cynical> joejc, to your config
<ardchoille> ozzloy: yes, 9.10 is Karmic. Look here for amd64 release iso's: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<dimitar> hi!how to set up camera in 9.10???
<ozzloy> ardchoille, coool thanks
<MarderIII> eric_2: try and run it.. but the windows version is better... :-)
<ardchoille> yw
<eric_2> K so what do i use to run it because it is asking me for an application to run it on
<magic_hat> guntbert: where's the mirror list to choose from?
<ardchoille> ozzloy: here's the link to the desktop 64bit iso: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<joejc> cynical,  Dynamic Twinview?
<MarderIII> eric_2: it asks for an iso and probably the usbstick put the iso on.
<guntbert> !mirrors | magic_hat
<ubottu> magic_hat: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ozzloy> ardchoille, cool.  i got it.  much thanks!
<cynical> joejc, it's an nvidia-settings feature for managing multiple monitors
<bobibobi> hi all
<joejc> iv'e never seen that before
<MarderIII> eric_2: if fails, try to download iso's on a windows machine and try to use the windows version of unetbootin
<bobibobi> I have an issue with ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix and an asus 1005ha
<bobibobi> i.e. there is no wired network after I wake up the laptop from sleep
<MarderIII> Sigh... I dont believe I just advised to use <shudder> windoze.. ;-)
<quentusrex_> I'm having issues witih my microphone....
<bobibobi> after reboot everything works fine
<quentusrex_> when I first boot up it works, but after the first use it is 'dead'
<quentusrex_> until I reboot
<homezz> i just tried to connect using... places>connect to server and it worked but I have a program I am using in  wine/(windoz) prog and I cant find the networked drive when i go to find files
<bballplaya344> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone else is experience these problems in 9.10: --> first being the notification applet in gnome panel showing double icons at start up, and second, has anyone experience a high RAM usage lately after some updates?
<MrKeuner> I wish Ubuntu One could be used to sync the apps on systems on account
<quentusrex_> I've opened alsamixer and checked the settings there...
<bobibobi> when I do lspci, the adapter doesn't show in the list
<smeags> is there a way to get rid of the authentication box that pops up everytime i want to install something
<rance94> hello can somebody help me wit gcc?
<ZeekL> hey there, a ubuntu 9.10 grub reinstall question:  I had XP on /dev/sda1 and ubuntu on /dev/sdb1.  I reinstalled XP and went to reinstall the grub from a forum article (fdisk, mount, grub-install).  It installed fine, can get into ubuntu but it complains when booting XP. I think it is related to the grub entry for 'search --no-floppy --fs-uid --set #######' but not sure how to get a new '--set' value...
<MarderIII> rance94: broad question..
<exodus_ms> smeags, you need 'sudo' or rather 'root' privs to install apps
<rance94> hello can somebody help me with the gcc compiler
<MarderIII> rance94: maybe we can. maybe we cant. ask the question
<IdleOne> rance94: more specific, what problem are you having?
<rance94> MarderIII o well like compilng a .C program like i did gcc x.c
<exodus_ms> smeags, if you use the command line to install stuff, then it will simply ask for the password, then continue on with the install
<shashike> hi
<MarderIII> gcc x.c -o x
<rance94> idleone now what do i do after that dont i doo gcc -o x.C
<shashike> i  have  a  question
<homezz> i just tried to connect using... places>connect to server and it worked but I have a program I am using in  wine/(windoz) prog and I cant find the networked drive when i go to find files can anyone help
<shashike> how  do  i watch  apple  videos  on  firefox>>
<shashike> ??
<rance94> marderIII ok i did that but like how do i run it that was my question lol i asked the wrong thing :)
<exodus_ms> shashike, do you mean .mov files ?
<MarderIII> ./x
<Myrtti> shashike: ask ahead
<shashike> no  no, the apple.com online videos
<IdleOne> rance94: I have no idea. I was simply trying to get you to give more info so someone could help
<BrixSat> cwillu_at_work thanks that solved half the problem now im stuck on the make http://pastebin.com/m15aad300
<ardchoille> exodus_ms: I think he means quicktime vids
<exodus_ms> shashike, or mp4?
<rance94> marderIII it gave me an error
<MarderIII> rance94: what error
<rance94> marderIII it says no such file or directory
<shashike> i am trying to watch apple online vids, u know the imac video
<gianluca> hi
<airtonix> shashike, you mean the trailers ?
<MarderIII> rance94: then it didn't compile. Does x appear in directory? (ls)
<shashike> exactly
<shashike> yes  trailers,,
<airtonix> shashike, and have you installed proper codecs ?
<rance94> Marder111 It is in my home folder as x.C
<shashike> i am new and i dont know if i have or havnt installed the codecs
<MarderIII> rance94: but gcc x.C -o x does not give errors?
<rance94> MarderIII ill try again
<dimitar> i need help for my camera...i installed driver for my camera and its builted into the laptop...but my image is upside down...how to fix it?
<dimitar> i need help for my camera...i installed driver for my camera and its builted into the laptop...but my image is upside down...how to fix it?
<homezz> i just tried to connect using... places>connect to server and it worked but I have a program I am using in  wine/(windoz) prog and I cant find the networked drive when i go to find files can anyone help
<rance94> MarderIII this is what i got: /tmp/ccGMTq8G.o:(.eh_frame+0x12): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<rance94> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<dimitar> homezz:what program?
<airtonix> !restricted | shashike,
<ubottu> shashike,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarderIII> rance94: sounds like an error in the gcc install.
<shashike> thanx
<homezz> dimitar: it a cad/cam program I am using in wine
<rance94> Marder111 so go reinstall it
<intap1> i have a acer aspire 3680 i am running xubuntu and it wont let me properly shut down
<shashike> i am just curious how does xchat work??
<MarderIII> rance94: think that is a good idea.
<exodus_ms> !sudo | smeags
<dimitar> homezz:read the private message
<exodus_ms> err
<MarderIII> rance94: for simple c programming, you could also look at tcc compiler
<dimitar> i need help for my camera...i installed driver for my camera and its builted into the laptop...but my image is upside down...how to fix it?
<ubottu> smeags: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rance94> MarderIII ok im removing it and going to reinstall it should i pick the newer version to install
<airtonix> shashike, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/IRCEtiquite
<dimitar> i need help for my camera?
<MarderIII> rance94: newest version best, but breaks some older source packages
<airtonix> dimitar, have you searched for its machine id and the keyword karmic + ubuntu ?
<MarderIII> rance94: tcc -> bellard.org/tcc
<BillaBong-> hello people
<BrixSat> why do i get thi error during compile? http://pastebin.com/m15aad300
<MidnightBomber> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MidnightBomber>   libglade2-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.0.6) but it is not going to be installed
<MidnightBomber> E: Broken packages
<dimitar> airtonix:no,how to do that?
<rance94> MarderIII o ok kool ill go check it out
<airtonix> !pastebin | MidnightBomber
<ubottu> MidnightBomber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MidnightBomber> my bad.
<jontoenn> Need help with a new hard disk from LaCie
<tux> hello i need help... i would use the function "disable touchpad while typing" in system---->settings---touchpad... but the "touchpad" submenu is absent! why? i need to specify that my touchpad initially was dead, i need to use a workaround ( not just me) the make it live.... what's wrong?
<airtonix> dimitar, you would be using lspci in the terminal, and looking for something familiar that would identify one of the items as your camera
<rance94> MarderIII omg it gave me the same error when i did it again?? :0
<dimitar> airtonix:can i talk to you in a private room?
<shruggar> I just printed a test page, and the ubuntu logo is cut off on the top. What needs to be adjusted and where do I adjust it?
<airtonix> BrixSat, where did you download the package you are trying to compile ?
<airtonix> !pm | dimitar
<MidnightBomber> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7458487e
<ubottu> dimitar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<frostburn> is there a more debian way of replacing the config files from an installed package?  other than doing a force clean?
<n-iCe> how to install Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<n-iCe> pls
<jontoenn> Need help with a new hard disk from LaCie, "301304EK", can't get it to run in Ubuntu
<BrixSat> airtonix rapidshare :)
<MarderIII> rance94: <scratches head> what kind of machine are you using?
<airtonix> BrixSat, so you just randomly searched rapidshare and found a compressed file then decided to compile it ?
<MarderIII> rance94: what kind of processor?
<intap1> i have an acer 3680 i it will not shut down cleanly
<rance94> MarderIII it is an old dell xps and i just got tcc hehe
<dimitar> airtonix:i found a lot of stuff...sd,mmc,graffic,net...but not the camera?
<MarderIII> rance94: tcc works?
<BrixSat> airtonix sure not! that is a plugin i had it compiled before on my other machine but on this machine it wont compile
<intap1> using xubuntu
<lozerfreek> ok i have a question about installing multi os'es
<rance94> MarderIII Idk how do i get it to work
<elnovato> hello
<elnovato> what is a good dvd player?
<shashike> i  just  installed  something  and  now  i  cant  install anything  from software center!!  please  help  me
<intap1> goto bios make sure it is seen there
<dimitar> elnovato:mplayer
<haresh_> any one good in make ing mailing lables can help me ??
<airtonix> BrixSat, short answer : you need to make sure you have met the dependancies of the compile. long answer : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<intap1> 'then make the cd rom first boot
<MarderIII> rance94: try tcc x.C
<dimitar> shashike:go to installed programs click on a program and then remove
<intap1> run live cdde install
<rance94> MarderIII Ok ill go try it
<gkahla> anyone familiar with DBUS in here?
<lozerfreek> i had installed vista then xp then ubuntu but i cant get vista to boot, when i select it in the grub it goes to xp what can i do to correct this issue
<BrixSat> airtonix i have skiped one dependenci artS i dunno what that is
<rance94> MarderIII It Said unrecognized file type
<airtonix> BrixSat, it is the sound backend system for kde
<intap1> i need help for a acer 3680 it wont shut down properly
<airtonix> !find arts
<ubottu> Found: darts, gnome-hearts, libjcharts-java, piuparts, libgooglecharts-ruby (and 1 others)
<BrixSat> yes and how do i install it art
<intap1> running xubuntu
<oCean_> MidnightBomber: what does "apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev" output?
<BrixSat> yes and how do i install it airtonix
<g5pw> hi all! got a problem with my mouse on xorg fluxbox antone have time to help? thanks?
<MarderIII> rance94: you installed it via synaptic?
<shashike> how  do  i  findout  waht  sun-java6-jre  is??
<guntbert> !enter | intap1
<ubottu> intap1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rance94> MarderIII YES
<oCean_> shashike: what what?
<haresh_> any one good in make ing mailing lables can help me ??
<rance94> srry didnt mean to shout
<rance94> MarderIII SRRY didnt mean to shout
<gkahla> Epiphany web browser integration with Liferea - Karmic 64bit, Epiphany extension is enabled, 'liferea-add-feed' works from the commandline... any ideas?
<MarderIII> rance94: strange. it looks as if you install wrong packages... :-(
<Pip> HI, there is a folder named "downloads" in /home/pip, how to find it ?
<rance94> MarderIII I got it to copile now how do i run it
<shashike> okok  ,  not  to  worry,,  i used  the broken filter to remove it!!!, ubuntu rocks!!!
<Pip> this is 9.10 btw
<lozerfreek> can any one help?
<rance94> MarderIII I had it as x.C but it should have been x.c
<dimitar> Pip:go to Places in upper taskbar and the Download
<Pip> I can find it with command find
<MarderIII> rance94: _Is_ there an x file?
<rance94> idk ill go look
<Pip> dimitar, why can't I find it with command find ?
<Pip> where exactly is it linked to ?
<dimitar> Pip:where are you searching it?
<rance94> MarderIII there is an a.out :)
<eniacpx> Pip: What find command are you running?
<oCean_> Pip: are you sure it is "downloads" and not "Downloads" ? Linux is case sensitive
<MarderIII> rance94: Helleluja! do ./a.out
<rance94> MarderIII thx it works
<Pip> I use "find /home -type d -iname "downloads"
<dimitar> oCean:it is Downloads...but you can find it by the downloads
<rance94> MarderIII i know lmao finally!
<MarderIII> rance94: lmao??
<rance94> MarderIII it means laugh my ass off
<BrixSat> how do i install arts?
<claudia> #ubuntu-it
<oCean_> Pip: yeah, that should return the Downloads directory, are you sure it is there?
<MarderIII> rance94: :-)
<oCean_> !afk > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<g5pw> hello! i have some problems with the 0-point of the mouse cursor on X11... it looks like everything is shifted..
<Mud|afk> your mom
<rance94> MarderIII
<rance94> MarderIII lol
<dimitar> Pip:it is in filesystem
<dimitar> Pip:/home/your_username
<Pip> what is this folder --- /home/.ecryptfs/tomcraft/.Private/?
<oCean_> Mud|afk: please behave
<MarderIII> rance94: does it work correctly with gcc?
<hellues> hey
<Pip> my home folder is /home/tomcraft
<hellues> what is that error
<oCean_> BrixSat: arts as in gnome art?
<hellues> E: Write error - write (28 No space left on device)
<hellues> E: Couldn't write state file
<FloodBot4> hellues: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellues> sorry
<rance94> MarderIII i think but i have to go now thx for your help
<BrixSat> oCean_ no kde i think
<hellues> i try to install a software i took this error what is that
<lozerfreek> i messed up my install and was wondering how to mod the grub to allow multi os on the boot screen
<unop> Pip, is "downloads" a symlink to another directory ?
<MarderIII> hellues: full disk ... :-)
<oCean_> hellues: one of your disk partitions is full, might be /var
<MarderIII> hellues: or a too small partition
<dimitar> lozerfreek:what os?linux and ...?
<oCean_> !eyecandy | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lozerfreek> window vista and xp
<lozerfreek> i dont have my vista dvd anymore
<BrixSat> oCean_ i dont what eyecandy i want to be able to compile a program that depends on that one
<Pip> unop, how to locate the downloads file ?
<R2D21> Känns som datorerna strular lite efter de senaste dagarnas uppdateringar?
<oCean_> BrixSat: I misunderstood. You asked "arts" Desktop "candy" is often referred to as artwork
<Pip> unop, file /mnt/home/tomcraft/downloads
<unop> Pip, well, is it a file, a directory, a symlink?    because if it isn't a directory then "-type d" doesn't work
<BrixSat> oCean_ :)  np but do you know how can i install arts?
<unop> Pip,  I would try this.   find -L /home -iname "*downloads*"
<oCean_> !se | R2D21
<ubottu> R2D21: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Berper> pop
<dimitar> lozerfreek:come to private room
<R2D21> oCean_, Opps sorry
<oCean_> !info arts | BrixSat is it in the repos?
<ubottu> BrixSat: Package arts does not exist in karmic
<unop> Pip, ahh, what's the relation between /mnt/home/tomcraft/downloads and /home/pip/downloads ??
<R2D21> oCean_, -SE was hided behind the list. (running Xchat)
<lozerfreek> i had vista installed and then got xp from a friend(their both legal) and installed xp after, then i tried to install ubuntu and its the only one that works, when i select vista it open xp and no drivers will work there,i cant get vista to boot at all
<Pip> unop, forget /home/pip/downloads
<oCean_> R2D21: yeah, not sure why it wasn't in the list..
<BrixSat> so how will i install arts oCean_ if it does not exist :S
<unop> Pip, well ok,  then    find /mnt -iname "downloads"
<DaZ> BrixSat: arts is an old audio daemon back from kde 3 <:
<DaZ> why do you need it
<oCean_> BrixSat: arts as in http://freshmeat.net/projects/arts ?
<g5pw> anyone willing to help me sort out an X11 issue?
<BrixSat> DaZ i need to install the plugin for the dependencie on my pluging kaffeine
<hiexpo> got a few warnings from rkhunter shoud i be alarmed?
<ardchoille> hiexpo: depends on what the warnings are
<BrixSat> oCean_ you got that :D
<hiexpo> let met show you thanks
<DaZ> BrixSat: are you sure it's compatible with the new kaffeine?
<oCean_> BrixSat: yeah, I'm not familiair with that. Maybe DaZ can help
<hiexpo> Checking for TCP port 1524                               [ Warning ]
<BrixSat> daz no i dont know http://www.eurocardsharing.com/f273/faq-for-kaffeine-with-sc-plugin-and-cccam-installation-69987
<DaZ> BrixSat: what  kaffeine plugin are you compiling
<hiexpo> Checking for TCP port 6666                               [ Warning ]
<hiexpo>  Checking for TCP port 6667                               [ Warning ]
<guntbert> !paste | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<oCean_> hiexpo: try to keep your problem description in one single line. Use pastebin to paste multiple lines of text
<hiexpo> ok thanks ill do it right now
<Whitor> Does anyone have a link for a ~quick~ image posting site akin to a pastebin for text?    Just a temporary place to throw an image to illustrate a problem I'm having ?
<guntbert> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<drakon> Hay, how do I set my default File Manager? Does anyone know?
<BrixSat> daz did you saw what i was trying to install?
<Whitor> Thanks guntbert
<guntbert> Whitor: :)
<DaZ> BrixSat: i'm searching
<drakon> Hay, how do I set my default File Manager? Does anyone know?
<padhu> How can i install Moonos theme in ubuntu 8.10?
<ionut> does anyone knows a good php editor ?
<oCean_> !afk > g5pw|away
<ubottu> g5pw|away, please see my private message
<drakon> Hay, how do I set my default File Manager? Does anyone know?
<g5pw> hello! anyone willing to help me with some x11 issues?
<BrixSat> daz do you want the file?
<Adam75> yo
<DaZ> BrixSat: i've found it, also packaged for ubuntu
<BrixSat> :o
<Slyone> Hey guys, how can i create my own m3u playlist?
<BrixSat> plz send to me :)
<DaZ> BrixSat: http://www.mediafire.com/?9g2cquuacmo
<hiexpo> ?
<DaZ> BrixSat: but it depends on old kde
<hiexpo> i did a rescan and i noticed the site you sent me must be an image file
<Slyone> Hey guys, how can i create my own m3u playlist?
<ardchoille> hiexpo: do you need to paste some text?
<hiexpo> tes
<ardchoille> !paste | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hiexpo> yes
<saftsack_> hey, why hasnt ubuntu a xinetd in apt-cache?
 * jham 
<ardchoille> hiexpo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<hiexpo> thanks
<fgiasson> Hi Everybody! I am in a kind of a mess right now. I did want to upgrade the PHP version on my ubuntu server by using the command "apt-get upgrade php". However, in the process I got this log error: ""Preparing to replace libc6 2.7-10ubuntu4 (using .../libc6_2.7-10ubuntu5_i386.deb) ... head: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: file too short""... then, everything that was run (which uses libc.so.6) was sending 
<LjL> !info xinetd | saftsack_ it does
<ubottu> saftsack_: xinetd (source: xinetd): replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 147 kB, installed size 404 kB
<saftsack_> strange ;)
<DaZ> !find kdelibs3
<RedDragon> hi
<ubottu> Package/file kdelibs3 does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> !afk | g5pw
<ubottu> g5pw: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<genii> DaZ: kdelibs3 would be for KDE2 series. kdelibs4 would be for KDE3, etc
<Slyone> Hey guys, how can i create my own m3u playlist?
<RedDragon> on lm-sensors where is the config file so i can set email
<DaZ> genii: i'm not much into ubuntu packaging scheme
<DaZ> i just want to know if it ships kde3 [;
<BrixSat> thanks a lot :D DaZ
<DaZ> BrixSat: does it work?
<genii> DaZ: Hardy Heron was the last Kubuntu shipped with KDE3
<Mudkipz> Hiya, can anyone help me with an update problem? Some updates won't install.
<DaZ> genii: and there are no compatiblity packages for software depending on qt3/kde3?
<Mudkipz> Is anybody who can help here?
<hiexpo> ok i did it now what?
<bbogart> Hey all, I had a question about upgrading ubuntu. I've been doing update-manager upgrades since breezy, and things have been steadily getting weirder, pulseaudio misbehaving, my gnome menus getting messed up, gdm stopped working for a while. After this many online upgrades does doing a fresh install (without reformatting /home) a good idea. or a waste of time/effort?
<Mudkipz> I can't install updates. I get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mudkipz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Mudkipz> Also, I'm in Xubuntu if that matters.
<DaZ> meh. i've found it [;
<BluesKaj> bbogart , forget the update manager , in the terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade
<oCean_> hiexpo: you have pasted your lines? In that case, you can tell this channel your issue, and paste the link here
<cwillu_at_work> BluesKaj, that's the same thing in this case
<Like> hi any one can sound in X-fi Xtreme audio ubuntu 9.10 ?
<RedDragon> does anyone know how to use lm-sensors
<oCean_> hiexpo: the paste should have returned a link where your paste can be found
<cwillu_at_work> update-manager triggers do-release-update, unless he's been changing sources manually and dist-upgrading
<claudia> #ubuntu-it
<BrixSat> daz going to test now
<hiexpo> ok i scaned with rkhunter and got a few warnings should i be alarmed ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4c9a3957
<DaZ> Like: x-fi series is supported since kernel .31 or .32
<sebsebseb> hi
<BluesKaj> cwillu_at_work, well you're entitled to your opnion but in case of gui probs , the terminal is the most direct route
<Like> the card is recognized Daz but the sound not sound !!!
<DaZ> Like: maybe it's muted? [;
<Like> i dont know
<Like> i up oll the levels
<Like> but nothing happeng
<RedDragon> how do i set email in lm-sensors?
<junruh> Is here a German Server, too?
<cwillu_at_work> BluesKaj, he's not having problems with the update gui;  "do-release-update" would have had the same issues, it doesn't address why his install is getting flacky
<oCean_> hiexpo: you could check what programs are running at those ports by using the command netstat, like "netstat -anp |grep 6667"
<darrend> !de | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oCean_> hiexpo: then you can decide if you really need that program to run, or that you can disable it
<BluesKaj> cwillu_at_work, ok then, help the guy  :)
<hiexpo> ok
<drakon> =_= Does anyone know HOW to change the Default File Manager?...
<cwillu_at_work> BluesKaj, was halfway through a line to him, which I just cleared to reply to you :p
<Diverdude> how do i execute a .sh script?
<DaZ> Diverdude: using sh ?
<b0w> Diverdude: sh script
<jefimenko> is there a way to restart gdm without losing my current X session? i have a problem where, everytime I try to switch users, the switch user screen locks up (keyboard input does nothing) and i have to SSH into the machine and do "sudo chvt 7" to recover
<oCean_> Diverdude: if it is executable "./script.sh"
<BluesKaj> cwillu_at_work, excuses excuses ...i din't address you in the first place
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, if you make a new user, does that user behave properly?
<cwillu_at_work> BluesKaj, yes, yes you did :p
<B_Lizzard> Just saw a netbook with Ubuntu stickers here in Sparta, Greece... good work people ;)
<cwillu_at_work> granted, after I poked you :p
<hiexpo> ok all of them are on listen
<bbogart> BluesKaj, thanks so there is no difference between a fresh installation and upgrade? (despite my strange configuration issues steadily increasing through each upgrade?
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, yes, there can be differences, but start with creating a fresh user just to see if it also acts weirdly
<burg> how can i install a sql server on ubuntu? i want sql, not mysql or any other-sql
<BluesKaj> cwillu_at_work, this was my first post about the subject "bbogart , forget the update manager , in the terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade"
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, that was my understanding also.
<sisif> Hello. Any one here willing to take a look at my squid.conf and maybe point out what did I do wrong ?
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, if the new user is weird, then the issues are with your profile, so reinstalling and restoring your home may not accomplish much
<Like> any one can help me i have my X-fi in no sound mode the driver is instaled but no sound !!! model X-Fi Xtreme Audio
<MrKeuner> How can I export the repositories in a single file to be imported by another system?
<Diverdude> hmm i am trying to create a launcher in the desktop panel, which starts an SSH shell with some special parameters. WHen i press the launcher, it prompts me for a password, I enter it, but then nothing happens...There is no terminal opening. Am I missing something?
<hiexpo> how do i disable them?
<RedDragon> burg: i think my you need to chose one like mysql or mssql or something
<manuel__> hi
<cwillu_at_work> !offline | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, I'm not sure if anyone else has just been doing the old upgrade for this long. I read somewhere doing this method of upgrading constantly can cause issues and a fresh installation is called for once and a while, I was just looking for confirmation.
<cwillu_at_work> Diverdude, make sure you set the launcher as "open in terminal"
<manuel__> i just booted my laptop and i cant mount my second encrypted partition anymore
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, I've got a warty machine that's been upgraded
<Diverdude> cwillu_at_work, where do i do that?
<burg> RedDragon: so no way i can use install a simple sql server on ubuntu?
<cwillu_at_work> as my main desktop at home
<cwillu_at_work> Diverdude, properties on the launcher
<Travis-42> Can I configure postfix to simply log emails rather than send them?
<cwillu_at_work> Diverdude, "Application in Terminal" is the setting
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work,  I just thought of that myself, trying it now.
<BrixSat> daz compiling still needs arts
<BrixSat> but the .deb goes ok
<hiexpo> ooops did ant
<hiexpo> redoing
<Diverdude> cwillu_at_work, ahhh yes....nice...is it possible to send password as a parameter to ssh, so that I dont have to write it everytime i run the launvher?
<RedDragon> burg: well you can but i think sql is like liunx, there isn't just a liunx there are differet ones
<manuel__> manuel@think:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/mapper/daten_crypt /mnt/daten/
<manuel__> mount: /dev/mapper/daten_crypt already mounted or /mnt/daten/ busy
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, typically it's crufty config files, in the profile and so forth;  if you "install package maintainer's version" on packages that you've never changed things, you'll get fresher settings, although you'll occasionally be changing behaviour (which is the point :p)
<Like> pci -e
<hiexpo> ok it does not show any of those ports running
<manuel__> how can i find out wich programm is using my dev?
<Like> help!!!!
<burg> RedDragon: yes, and i guess there are little differences on the syntax, that`s why i want sql and not mysql
<DaZ> BrixSat: there are old qt and kdelibs in the repo
<erUSUL> manuel__: sudo lsof /dev/watever
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, good to hear, and you've never seen any issues?
<DaZ> downloading them should make it compile
<cwillu_at_work> manuel__, if you have a shell open to the mount, or launched a program in a terminal while the current working directory was in the mount, you need to close those first
<RedDragon> burg: well i really don't know what you want it for
<DaZ> but if it works i wouldn't bother myself.
<Teal> So... My function key is stuck on. Can anyone help? On a tx2z HP laptop.
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, I've had lots of issues, but generally I can clear them up pretty quickly.  Definitely check for bug reports, and file bugs if you don't find one:  upgrades are a completely supported approach, and so those bugs do get attention
<cwillu_at_work> I can't think of any lingering issues on that machine right now, for instance
<manuel__> hmm lsof says nothing on dev/mapper and on /mnt...
<manuel__> so seems not to be busy
<RedDragon> durg: what do you want sql for
<cwillu_at_work> manuel__, how are you checking?
<manuel__> i dont have anything on the path
<hiexpo>  oCean  it does not show anything running on any of those ports
<manuel__> lsof /dev/mapper/daten_crypt
<cwillu_at_work> manuel__, use the mount point
<manuel__> lsof /mnt/daten
<manuel__> i did
<manuel__> no outout
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, gdm broke, and it took two releases to get fixed, no one could figure out what went wrong, but it was fixed in jaunty. logging into new user...
<manuel__> output
<cwillu_at_work> try "lsof | grep /mnt"
<MrKeuner> cwillu_at_work, does that script add the required repositories automatically?
<cwillu_at_work> should be equivalent, but you never know :p
<cwillu_at_work> MrKeuner, you've read that page more recently than me :p
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work,  ick, "you session lasted less than 10seconds"
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, fresh new user...
<Diverdude> is it possible to open a new terminal from a script file?
<cwillu_at_work> MrKeuner, afaik, you end up with a bunch of deb files that you can install on the remote machine
<Teal> So... My function key is stuck on. Can anyone help? On a tx2z HP laptop.
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, check ~/.xsession-errors on that user
<RedDragon> can someone help me with lm-sensors?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, "mkdtemp: prvate socket dir: Permission denied"
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, sorry, "sudo lsof | grep /mnt"
<cwillu_at_work> oh, bah
<cwillu_at_work> getting my users confused :p
<shruggar> can anyone link me to a guide to accessing (ie: filesharing) an Ubuntu system from Vista? Vista just doesn't seem to know the Ubuntu system is there. (trying to read files which are on the Ubuntu system)
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, what's the permissions on /tmp?
<Diverdude> how do i create a new terminal from a .sh script?
<cwillu_at_work> ls -ld /tmp
<Diverdude> and run a command in that terminal
<manuel__> cwillu_at_work: still no output
<cwillu_at_work> manuel__, add an -l to the umount line
<llutz> Diverdude: "xterm -e cmd &"
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, drwxrwx---
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, well, that's wrong :p
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, group is my main username for some reason.
<cwillu_at_work> drwxrwxrwt
<Diverdude> llutz, ok, and how do i then script a command to be run in that terminal?
<cwillu_at_work> you probably did a chown on it by accident at some point
<MrKeuner> cwillu_at_work, looks like it creates a list of wget lines for each package selected. That would not help fully, packages would not be automatically upgraded when security upgrades arrive, for instance
<guest20009> iltaa
<Dr_Willis>  shruggar  in short.. install the samba package.. edit /etc/samba/smb.cfg to make sur the workgroups are the same.  Give the user s 'samba' password witjh 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'   then make some shares.
<llutz> Diverdude: "cmd" is your script
<Dr_Willis> !samba | shruggar
<ubottu> shruggar: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<manuel__> manuel@think:~$ sudo umount -l /mnt/daten/
<manuel__> umount: /mnt/daten/: not mounted
<shruggar> Dr_Willis, yep, all that was done already.
<RedDragon> on lm-sensors where is the config file so i can set email
<shruggar> Dr_Willis, this setup previously worked with windows XP
<Dr_Willis> i also use the same username on wiondoss as linux shruggar   - and i edit the smb.conf to enable the home shares.
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, whats the "t" a the end?
<guest20009> Hello can some1 help me i am trying to use Ubuntu and xubuntu in same computer and like to use same /home folder is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> shruggar:  ive found XP to be so flakey at times.. its scary...
<cwillu_at_work> RedDragon, synaptic can tell you a list of installed files, which will include the config files.  There's also a dpkg equivlent
<Dr_Willis> shruggar:  see if the linux box can see the windoss machine/sahres and its own shares.
<manuel__> hmm just seeing that i have the following processes in htop
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, 'sticky'.  Means that the permissions are set to the creator of the file, and only accessible to the creator
<Dr_Willis> shruggar:  also check out the smbtree and findsmb commands to test the network
<RedDragon> where do i set email
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, also, user and group should be root on /tmp
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, ah, setting via sudo shmod +rwx /tmp leads only to rwxrwxr-x
<cwillu_at_work> a+rwx
<sebsebseb> guest20009: yes
<burg> RedDragon: for study at school. i used to use oracle, on windows, and not shure what to install now on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> guest20009: also you don't need  Ubuntu on one partition, and Xubuntu on another partition
<manuel__>  /lib/crpytsepup/askpass
<bbogart> cwillu, a+rwx does the same, still rwxrwxr-x
<shruggar> Dr_Willis, trying to double-click "Windows Network" under "Network" in ubuntu, I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<sebsebseb> guest20009: since you can install Xubuntu/XFCE inside Ubuntu/Gnome  or  Ubuntu/Gnome inside Xubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> a+rwxt
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work,  a+rwx does the same, still rwxrwxr-x
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, I have both names on highlight :p
<airjump> hello
<RedDragon> burg: what you mean like fore a web database
<guest20009> sebsebseb: I like to use same files for both linux
<uns3en> hey ppl
<fgiasson> For people interested in my apt-get issues, I just explained the whole issue with some logs here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8537649#post8537649
<sebsebseb> guest20009: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  or  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, chown root:root /tmp as well
<airjump> i have a problem with my old usb stick
<manuel__> and cryptsetup -c ..... luksOpen .... /dev/mapper/think-daten
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, still no changes.. still the same permissions
<airjump> dmesg | grep usb
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, is /tmp a mount?
<sebsebseb> guest20009: then select which one you want to use from the log in screen, and one of them will be the default
<airjump> [  832.048578] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<uns3en> any1 else having problems getting wine out of reps?
<sebsebseb> guest20009: uhmm the commands.  I meant to give you this one as well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<airjump> can someone help me ?
<guest20009> sebsebseb: oh so i make unnessery install when i installed both in same computer
<sebsebseb> guest20009: exactly
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, what does df /tmp say?
<llutz> bbogart: set sticky-bit? sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<gdiz> hello everyone, I am trying to share a printer on my ubuntu 9.10 box.  I checked share printers from this system and allow remote administration from the cups server, I set up sharing on the printer configuration.  Is there something I am missing?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, not a mount point, just a dir. And sudo chown root does not change things, the file is still shown as owned as my user, something certainly wrong here...
<didiermah> french
<guest20009> sebsebseb: my computer is quite too slow for ubuntu so is it same to run xubuntu inside ubuntu than xubuntu alone? for hardware
<didiermah> french8
<didiermah> french!
<didiermah> bonjour
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<uns3en> any1 else having problems getting wine out of reps? I get "wine1.2 broken" error when typing 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, oh wait, I do see tmpfs in df but mounted to /lib/init/rw not /tmp (which is not in df)
<Jamed> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, yep, that looks fine
<filipje1993> hey guys
<guest20009> sebsebseb: i mean is it base same? and i only change desktops?
<sebsebseb> guest20009: yes
<guest20009> sebsebseb: thanks for a lot
<sebsebseb> guest20009: how much RAM?
<guest20009> sebsebseb: 1gb
<filipje1993> i have a question about playonlinux
<guest20009> sebsebseb: but vga controller is too slow for ubuntu 3d
<MASARUwota> !ask|filipje1993
<ubottu> filipje1993: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<assargadon> Are there some easy, more or less user-friendly way to share ntfs drive?
<filipje1993> ok
<sebsebseb> guest20009: which card?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work,  pastebin.com/f29f75179
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:   you mean set up a samba share? or share btween os's ?
<cwillu_at_work> thanks
<cwillu_at_work> (incidently, include the http:// so that I can just click it :)
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: yes, I mean samba share
<filipje1993> uh, when i tried installing age of empires 3, play on linux was busy for over 20 minutes for copying only the first disk. i then cancelled the isntallation
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  i just install samba and make a proper entry for it in the smb.conf  samba is the kind of tool thats worth learning well
<filipje1993> and now my disk wont get out of my pc
<uns3en> any1 else having problems getting wine out of reps? I get "  wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed" error when typing 'sudo apt-get install wine'...
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work,  http://pastebin.com/f29f75179
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, I meant for next time :p
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: yup, I know the different admin-ways. Two of them really.
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, hehe
<MASARUwota> !enter|filipje1993
<ubottu> filipje1993: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guest20009> sebsebseb: it's laptop ati vga 16mb intergrated
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, you're on 9.04?
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: Question is: if there are some user-friendly way I can explain to non-admins
<cwillu_at_work> assargadon, there's a nautilus "share this folder" clicky thing
<uns3en> any1 else having problems getting wine out of reps? I get "  wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed" error when typing 'sudo apt-get install wine'...  Karmic x86_64
<kalos> Ciao amici di #ubuntu
<kalos> ciao
<guest20009> sebsebseb: i buy this computer for starting to learn using linux
<MarderIII> filipje1993: tried to unmount? worst case... reboot.
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, ls -lh / | pastebinit
<filipje1993> when i tried installing age of empires 3, play on linux was busy for over 20 minutes for copying only the first disk. i then cancelled the isntallation, and now my disk wont get out of my pc
<assargadon> cwillu_at_work: yes, thanks, but it doesn't work for NTFS disks
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, yup
<hellues> hey
<assargadon> cwillu_at_work: while works for folders like ~/Music
<MarderIII> filipje1993: repeating wont make you popular..
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  depends on what/how they want  to do shares. for sahreing stuff out of their own home dir. theres some share feature on the rioght click menu. PROBLEM with shareing a ntfs drive. is that you may need to tweak the permissions on the drive. and mount it via fstab  Not let it 'auto mount on access'
<hellues> how can i remove gnome and other gnome package in one time
<cwillu_at_work> assargadon, you sure?  I'd expect that it wouldn't work because it wasn't something owned by the user, not because it was ntfs
<hellues> i dont have enough space on my hdd
<hellues> i have to remove gnome and other gnome package to release free space
<hellues> how can i do that
<sandeepb> how to configure wifi for atheros 5001 in ubuntu 9.10
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, crap. I'm a dumbass, I was looking at the wrong tmp (~/tmp not /tmp) permissions fixed, trying to log back into test user.
<filipje1993> how can i unmount?
<cwillu_at_work> lol
<hellues> hey
<MrKeuner> hellues, find a package that all gnome applications require and uninstall it
<hellues> pls i need urgent help
<assargadon> cwillu_at_work: yes, of course, it doesn't works becouse of wrong owner, not becouse of ntfs.
<hellues> MrHeavy,  this is waste of time
<switchcat_> Greetings, I need to download some packages (on windows) to get a new 9.04 install online.  I am using public access points and the basic setup/install of 9.04 doesn't have tools which makes this easy/it doesn't wanna find the connections, does anybody have any good suggestions of packages that I can download and then transfer over to install? thanks..
 * cwillu_at_work adds hellues to his ignore list
<hellues> i need to delete in one time
<sandeepb>  how to configure wifi for atheros 5001 drivers in ubuntu 9.10
<assargadon> cwillu_at_work: problem is NTFS drives is most common situation with wrong owner
<lexvegas> hey guys. I just solved a problem with my sound on my laptop, where should I post it for other people to see?
<MarderIII> filipje1993: try to find the cd in the filemanager, and (right/left?) click.
<kabahCortes> hi!
<Myrtti> lexvegas: forums, perhaps?
<MrKeuner> hellues, you cannot uninstall that package without uninstalling the ones that require it, hence it will happen at one time
<kabahCortes> how do i log in on ubuntu-es chat channel???
<g5pw> anyone know how to setup sound on a lowmem basic ubuntu 9.10?
<guest20009> sebsebseb: have to go thanks for advice :)
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: as far as I understand, there are no GUI way to modify the owner of the mounted disk?
<cwillu_at_work> assargadon, not sure, but you might be able to make a symlink in the user's dir (if not, make a folder, and put a symlink in the folder), and share that.  There's a samba config item to allow that sort of shenanigan, not sure if its on or off by default though
<uns3en> any1 else having problems getting wine out of reps? I get "  wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed" error when typing 'sudo apt-get install wine'...  Karmic x86_64
<Jamed> kabahCortes: /join #ubuntu-es
<lexvegas> Myrtti, okay, sounds good
<g5pw> anyone know how to setup sound on a lowmem basic ubuntu 9.10?
<kabahCortes> thx
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  its best to just make a proper entry in the fstab.. dependin on how you want it owned.
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  every ftab ediing gui ive ever seen.. had limitations/issues.. and i ended up just doing it by hand anyway
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, config appears fine, default panel arrangement.
<theshadow> How do I make it so openvpn doesn't start at boot?
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, k, you might find that your default setup acts less weird now too
<Diverdude> is it possible to create a mountpoint in /media/ folder+
<Diverdude> ?
<cwillu_at_work> you'll have to log out and back in at least, maybe give it a complete reboot just to make sure everything that might care gets restarted
<g5pw> anyone know how to setup sound on a lowmem basic ubuntu 9.10?
<cwillu_at_work> Diverdude, yep, that's all anything that shows up in /media is
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  of course it is.. just make a directoruy. and edit fstab to mount whatever to that dir
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: well, yes, it's common situation...hmmm...ok, anyway, thanks.
<Docteh> I just deleted a 140gb file on a ext3 partition and df -h doesn't reflect it, what can I do to fix the available disk space count? I ran du -x on the partition and it only sees 30gigs of stuff
<filipje1993> i found where the cd is located (cdrom0), what do i do next to unmount it?
<cwillu_at_work> assargadon, it's actually anything that gets mounted in /media afaik
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, I'll give that a try, thanks.
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, deleted or trashed?
<Docteh> well i did rm in a console
<uns3en> filipje1993, umount /media/cdrom0
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, it finished without errors?
<Docteh> aye
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  untill not so long ago the use of ntfs-3g was very UNCOMMON. :)
<cwillu_at_work> oh, wait;  was it like a vm image or something
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, ^^^
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:   there is the ntfs-config tool that can add fstab entries i belive fro  ntfs/vfat filesystems
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, if it was a sparse file, then any empty segments of the file wouldn't have been taking up any space, despite their size
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: yes, I installed it manually in some earlier ubuntu version
<Kylus> Hello, does anyone know of a good HOWTO on setting up full disk encryption for a fresh 9.10 install? I have gone through using the 'guided to set up encrypted LVM' option on the alternate installer disk and it goes through the install, then chokes on reboot with 'unable to find partition'
<xerox1> hi, i am trying to develop a little tool for ubuntu with java; my tool should be provided under GPLv3; Problem: i am using to libs; both use BSD as license; so, am i allowed to use GPLv3 ?
<Docteh> cwillu_at_work: it wasn't sparse, it was a straight dd, and the partition was full of stuff
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: but addin NTFS support REALLY helps to people to make decision to try ubuntu
<xerox1> two
<mmarc__3> hi
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, what fs was it?
<Docteh> ntfs
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  its been argued both ways and across the world ways..  ntfs-config tool does allow you do do a few clicks and enable full access to ntfs filesystems.   Or not allow any at all.
<MarderIII> filipje1993: depends  how you found it.. in the filemanager?
<Docteh> should I umount and fsck my ext3 partition?
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  personally during the install - i give my ntfs fs's a mountpoint so its rarely an issue for me.
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, if you run 'top' in a terminal, in the very top line where it says %wa, does it show anything?
<MarderIII> filipje1993: ah sry i see uns3en already answered
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, sorry, the fs that the file was on
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, one of my issues is still there, I guess I'
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, was ext3?
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, nobody promised you that you only had one underlying cause :p
<Docteh> yup. ext3
<assargadon> Dr_Willis: you mean, your NTFS volumes are hard-mounted?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, upgrade, and see then file a report if its not fixed by the upgrade
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, if you run 'top' in a terminal, in the very top line where it says %wa, does it show anything?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, I hope not! ;)
<sprung> assargadon, huhuhuh hard mounted
<assargadon> not this way, when you clicking on SOMETHING on you computer:///
<assargadon> an it appears in /media?
<guntbert> !ot | xerox1
<ubottu> xerox1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BorgF> irc://irc.freenode.net/pxe
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, but the main question is, i what situation does a fresh install a good idea over upgrade?
<g5pw> anyone know how to setup sound on a lowmem basic ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> assargadon:  i have entries for them in fstab, eitehr made by the installer, or by the ntfs-config tool.  if thats what yiou mean.
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, when you've lost patience and don't care about existing install/config/etc
<Docteh> cwillu_at_work: its between 0.0 and 0.3% for wa
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, I personally hate restoring from backups, and am philosophically opposed to suggestions that I need to decide up front how much space to allocate to /home, so I just upgrade :p
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, :/
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, well, you can always fresh install only overwriting / and not /home
<g5pw> anyone know how to setup sound on a lowmem basic ubuntu 9.10?
<cwillu_at_work> Docteh, you didn't install any "safe rm" features at any point did you?
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, no, no you can't :p
<sprung> see what you've got to do is plan on doing a lot of fsking if you're going to go hard-mount a partition
<cwillu_at_work> at least, not as easily as it might appear
<fujimitsu> cwillu_at_work , bbogart , i almost always find it better to fresh install .. hint: keep your /home in a separate partition
<gkahla> anyone use epiphany-browser in here? having trouble with epiphany / liferea integration on Karmic 64bit -
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, I'm sure I saw that option somewhere, to install without reformatting for each partition...
<cwillu_at_work> fujimitsu, <cwillu> I am philosophically opposed to suggestions that I need to decide up front how much space to allocate to /home, so I just upgrade :p
<mmarc__3> I'm new adopter from rpm-based distros. Could you please help to get sorted with the following features, it I'll find solutions, this will keep me with ubuntu. First, I'm using karmic 9.10 on laptop. Is there a way for soft plugging in external monitor? I'd like the laptop's 1024x600 screen to show cutted desktop mirrored with the external screen having better resolution - 1024x768 or 1200x1024. It's a usual behavior, is it possble to set
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, if you have a separate home, yes
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, fujimitsu, I do put /home separately.
<[Spooky]> Anyone here play Battleforge?
<gkahla> cwillu_at_work-  bbogart types the truth! a separate /home partition makes system recovery *very* easy.
<tech__> Do any of you guys use asterisk?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, I certainly have issues with this machine that no one else does, gdm not working through two releases would be noticed if I was not the only one!
 * cwillu_at_work is not interested in this conversation
<cwillu_at_work> I'm not the one with a broken install :p
<Docteh> tech__: theres an asterisk channel on freenode, but they'll make fun of you if you're using the packages in apt
<mmarc__3> ok, I guess, it's too crowded, and all are busy.
<Dr_Willis> mmarc__3:  for the monitor - it often depends on the video chipset/driver and laptop i find.
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, well, it being broken the second time is just a statement about how it was broken the first time
<assargadon> Another question. Why, when I clicking on NTFS disk in "computer:///", it mounted itself with root as owner, while flash drive are mounted with me (assargadon) as owner?
<Dr_Willis> mmarc__3:  you can try plgging it in and trying the laptop 'monitor' combo keys and it may just 'work' ive had seeral laptops that worked that way.. some required me to run the xrandr tools
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh can fix a broad class of things with a sledgehammer-style approach :)
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, my plan is to just upgrade then, and make a new user from which I'll copy from my old home directory where needed. I'd rather not have to deal with backing up my SVN repo.
<Docteh> assargadon: whoever wrote the easy to use gui doesn't have anything ntfs probably. you can manually mount stuff as owned by your user
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, no, if you have a separate home you can just reinstall without reformatting it
<KnightCast> "/quit
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, I'm never used it in that manner, but I am familiar.
<mmarc__3> Dr_Willis: I'm using the msi wind u100, monitor key works (!!! that's cool -I know only two distros where it works: moblin, and now - ubuntu), but here it seems to hang when switching
<Dr_Willis> mmarc__3:  my AAO worked.. and my other laptop wiorked.. but ive seen some where its a total disaster. :)
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, maybe I'll put SVN in another partition next time...
<Dr_Willis> mmarc__3:  i saw one laptop that defaulted to the external monitor.. even tho one was NOT plugged in. :)
<assargadon> Docteh: "manually" means "via console" ?
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, thanks for your help.
<mmarc__3> another question: where you guys missed Texmaker?
<cwillu_at_work> np
<gkahla> bbogart-  you might consider making SVN it's own user
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, out of curiosity, how old is that desktop machine? Mines a duron 800, just about  10 years old now
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, it's a 1.6ghz something something, been through a bunch of different hardware on the installation
<cwillu_at_work> 4 video cards, a motherboard, 2 harddrives
<cwillu_at_work> same install <3
<cwillu_at_work> bbogart, earliest kernel I still have installed is a 2.6.24-17-generic
<cwillu_at_work> that's around when I started fooling around with rdsl kernels for a work project
<guntbert> cwillu_at_work: interesting - but still ...
<nazzzux> What software can I use to burn audio disks from mp3 files? I tried Brasero, got the error message "*.mp3 is not suitable for audio or video media."
<Dr_Willis> nazzzux:  thers some extra codecs/packages yiou need to instgall.
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<RonaldH> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> nazzzux: brasero should work. install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cwillu_at_work> I'm sorry, I moved to linux to _avoid_ having to reinstall the operating system every six months
 * Dr_Willis sends cwillu_at_work  a C64
 * cwillu_at_work installs linux on said c64, and then over the years puts it into subsequently more powerful machines, without reinstalling the os once
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, hehe, I'm only on the second HDD and video card, and PS, and more RAM, but otherwise stock.
<Dr_Willis> I think your definition of reinstalling is... odd.. :P
<Dr_Willis> well night all.
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, I don't put in a live cd, I don't...aww, he left :p
<nazzzux> erUSUL: Thanks.
<bbogart> cwillu_at_work, Thats why i use debian on my serious machines (ouch!)
<fujimitsu> got an installation halting with no errors while reading the system devices, namely, the scsi disks and sd disks.. logical problem is there is only one hard drive
<guntbert> cwillu_at_work: I didn't doubt your experience / I share your opinion about upgrades / I only wanted to point to the topic of this channel :)
<cwillu_at_work> fujimitsu, under recovery mode?
<Kylus> encrypted lvm
<cwillu_at_work> guntbert, it was in the context of somebodies installation going weird after multiple upgrades;  sharing my experiences is part of the support role :p
<fujimitsu> no, just running the disk install as normal . even 'trying before install' fails the same way
<BitWraith> I'm trying to download the kubuntu-64 livecd via bittorrent, but I keep getting an error "Unable to connect to tracker." Is this a problem with my bittorent client or is something actually wrong with the torrents on the site?
<nazzzux> erUSUL: Brasero still wont work :/
<fujimitsu> cwillu_at_work: its a gateway 835gm, with all them media readers and gizmos
<erUSUL> nazzzux: you chhose an audio cd in the first screen?
<guntbert> cwillu_at_work: it was only a *little* pointer - but I better shut up before I make it too complicated :-)
<cwillu_at_work> fujimitsu, some machines don't get along with the tricks needed for a livecd.  There's probably some combination of settings to make it work, but it's probably easier to just install with the alternate-mode install cd
<guntbert> BitWraith: if your client cannot connect the tracker that has nothing to do with the peers
 * cwillu_at_work requests guntbert's friendship on facebook, and setting our relationship status to "it's complicated"
<fujimitsu> cwillu_at_work: hm.. didnt think of the alternate..
<BitWraith> guntbert, I see.
<fujimitsu> might work
<switchcat_> Q: Is there a dependency checker anywhere online? in other words, I can enter in which version of ubuntu I have, and it will tell me if say, the program I want to downloads dependencies would already be installed on a base system?
<guntbert> BitWraith: btw there are no "torrents on the site" - all feeds come from peers
<bishop> joining
<mmarc__3> sorry, but I have to point this once again: texmaker package is not available to me somewhy: "E: Couldn't find package texmaker", but apt-file found "texmaker: /usr/bin/texmaker" - How could this happen?
<guntbert> switchcat_: try /msg ubottu info <packagename>
<BitWraith> guntbert, I assume you probably use bittorent yourself. Which client do you use?
<guntbert> BitWraith: transmission
<BitWraith> I was trying to use Qtorrent. but so far it hasn't worked yet.
<fujimitsu> mmarc__3: checked yer source.list?
<mmarc__3> fujimitsu: sry, I don't know, how
<guntbert> mmarc__3: did you update the apt database? sudo aptitude update
<hiexpo> thanks for the help all i think i got it now most were false negs
<csc2> hello
<csc2> is there any small (in size , < 1GB) ubuntu-based ditro ?
<bakarat> ....once again my dm-crypt-ed drives are NOT working when i update ubuntu :'(
<mmarc__3> guntbert: "Reading package lists... Done", after that still no texmaker
<bakarat> i am still on 9.04 for fear of massive breakage, did a normal update and now it won't boot anymore
<mmarc__3> anybody can install it?
<bakarat> any ideas?
<fujimitsu> mmarc__3: if the download source for that package is not in the repo, yer going to have to find that source and add it to the list
<guntbert> mmarc__3: now sudo aptitude install texmaker
<Sogorukuhn> Hi @ all
<guntbert> fujimitsu: texmaker IS in the repos
<MASARUwota> !hi|Sogorukuhn
<ubottu> Sogorukuhn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sogorukuhn> Do someone know what's wrong with Launchpad?
<mmarc__3> guntbert: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "texmaker"
<guntbert> mmarc__3: what version of ubuntu?
<Sogorukuhn> Launchpad & Ubuntu One are down=(
<mmarc__3> guntbert: 9.10: Linux marcusmae-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fujimitsu> it should be available to karmic users ..
<trism> mmarc__3: make sure you have universe enabled, because it is in there
<fujimitsu> !info texmaker
<ubottu> texmaker (source: texmaker): A Cross-Platform LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2-1 (karmic), package size 1543 kB, installed size 4020 kB
<DJones> Sogorukuhn: I've got access to both Launchpad and UbuntuOne
<guntbert> mmarc__3: (I'm a bit slow today): did you enable universe?
<BitWraith> guntbert, transmission worked where qtorrent failed... Thanks for your help.
<mmarc__3> guntbert, trism: I have it here: "Hit http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages"
<Sogorukuhn> DJones: Yes. But try to download a file
<guntbert> BitWraith: glad you made it :-)
<mmarc__3> maybe turn from ru to unternational?..
<BobSapp> ubuntu is great, but why does my desktop effects always get garbled when i update all packages?
<Docteh> mmarc__3: the ru part just means russian mirror
<techrascal> power consumption is 20-30 watts with nominal usage and wakeups-from-idle per second are 342 -->on ubuntu 9.10
<techrascal> how to debug it?
<mmarc__3> Docteh: ok, then I wonder, where's texmaker :)
<Sogorukuhn> I become an crash-error in the Ubuntu One client but became then an error while trying to send a bugreport. And when I try to download a file on the Site I become: Service Temporarily Unavailable The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<Sogorukuhn>  Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at files.one.ubuntu.com Port 443
<hwilde> how do I sync my time clock with the ntp servers??
<hwilde> this used to be built in to the clock
<malifal> hello!
<bishop> hey
<Docteh> hwilde: running ntpd is more accurate than doing the occasional ntpdate
<DJones> Sogorukuhn: i've no problem downloading from ubuntuone and have just downloaded a file from launchpad, seems ok to me
<hwilde> Docteh, it's all installed and everything but my clock is 5 minutes off !
<Docteh> wow
<Sogorukuhn> Hm. Seems to be an error only on my pc?=(
<guntbert> hwilde: system/administartion/time ...
<bakarat> at which point do dm-crypted drives get decrypted and by who? grub?
<BobSapp> merry christmas to all ubuntu users!
<MASARUwota> !hi|BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bishop> hohoho
<MASARUwota> !merry_christmas
<MASARUwota> ;_;
<malifal> runlevel question - i was going thru sysv-rc-conf and i noticed that /etc/init.d/networking is set to runlevel 0 and 6 only, i don't use network-manager, should i set networking to 2,3,4,5 also?
<llutz> BobSapp: your date differs
<Docteh> bakarat: grub just starts the kernel, nothing more
<guntbert> !runlevels | malifal
<ubottu> malifal: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bakarat> Docteh, so where do i set the decryption options for dm crypt? i mean which drives to decrypt etc
<Docteh> i dunno i dont use dm-crypt
<malifal> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mmarc__3> can't solve it, heh, bad :(
<switchcat_> Q: I just installed a package (wifi-radar) which allegedly had all it's dependencies satisfied.. so I go and actually try to launch the program and it tells me: "Could not laung 'Wifi-radar' Failed to execute child process "Su-to-root" (No such file or directory)" any suggestions?  thanks
<switchcat_> oh, btw, on 9.04
<mmarc__3> next thing to know is how to increase number of workspaces?
<valera> 123
<malifal> guntbert: so?
<DJones> mmarc__3: If you mean the number of workspaces shown in the bottom right of the screen, right click on the workspace icon & select preferences and change the numbers as needed
<techrascal> kernel ipi causing 150-200 wakeups per second and the wakeups from idle are around 400 per second
<eric_3> I have an Ubuntu 9.10 computer and i was wondering if i could get an iso. from that computer rather than downloading it. Is this possible?
<techrascal> this is draining the battery very fast
<guntbert> malifal: runlevels don't have the meaning we are used to  from other distros - so if you got no problem don't try to fix something that maybe ain't broken :-)
<mmarc__3> DJones: cool, thanks, sorry, I thought it is not working this way, as xubuntu
<trism> mmarc__3: it should be there, it is right here on the mirror http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/texmaker/ (you could just download the deb if you wanted, but apt should find it)
<MASARUwota> !hi|newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<frojnd> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eric_3> Ubottu can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> Hello, i was turning my computer off to fast so Grub failed anyone know how to fix this without reinstalling the Whole Kubuntu System?
<eric_3> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<eric_3> ubottu
<ardchoille> eric_3: It's a bot
<malifal> guntbert: but i do i have a problem, when i restart ubuntu, usually i need to run /etc/init.d/networking manually so eth0 can acquire a dhcp ip
<eric_3> i know
<MASARUwota> !on-topic|eric_3
<ctmjr> !clone | eric_3
<ubottu> eric_3: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<eric_3> thats what makes it fun
<MASARUwota> :/
<ardchoille> eric_3: you can't really turn your system back into an iso, but did you save the iso file?
<_Trullo> ubottu, how do I install my mce remote?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timmillwood> what laptop should I get, looking for one that had good Ubuntu support and can double up for gaming.
<eric_3> no we upgraded from previos versions
<ardchoille> !hcl | timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MASARUwota> _Trullo: dont ask a bot :/
<ardchoille> eric_3: Then you're better off downloading a new iso file
<mmarc__3> trism: it cannot find it :(
<eric_3> My connection speed makes it take 6hrs. though and i don't want to wait that long
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eric_3> so is it possible
<DarkWell> hmm
<DarkWell> doesn ubuntu liveCD support twofish-XTS-essiv:sha256 crypto for dmcrypt ?
<EDDUARDDO> aeee povo!!!
<EDDUARDDO> blz
<ardchoille> eric_3: you can buy a pack of 5 cd's for about 8 dollars
<ardchoille> eric_3: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17&osCsid=5ce440770b989d111664e20c555e58fe
<eric_3> but shipping will take a while
<eric_3> and shipping takes longer than 6hrs.
<EDDUARDDO> tem brasileiro aki?!!?
<ardchoille> eric_3: sounds like it'd be faster to download the livecd
<eman> can someone help me with syncing my mp3 player banshees not working out to well for me
<DJones> !br | EDDUARDDO
<ubottu> EDDUARDDO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eric_3> I want a quick download
<ardchoille> eman: try rythmbox
<lgc> Hi, I'm new with Skype and can't make it work. It won't even get through the test call. help.
<MASARUwota> !skype|lgc
<ardchoille> eric_3: have you tried downloading via torrent?
<ubottu> lgc: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<EDDUARDDO> valew
<mmarc__3> trism: also it can't find vlc
<eric_3> I know i should probably download the iso. but i was just wondering if there was a quicker way maybe revert my system into an iso. and is torrent faster?
<ardchoille> eric_3: most people find that torrents are faster
<guntbert> malifal: ok, then it should not hurt to type sudo update-rc.d network enable 23435
<lgc> MASARUwota, I have skype installed since long, but never used. I recently upgraded to 9.10. Do you think a reinstall is in order?
<mdeonte> how do i set it so other users can read my home dir?
<eric_3> faster than just downloading off of server? How is torrent faster
<afroman> hello. I can't connect poivy to the internet. does anybody know why?
<ardchoille> !torrent | eric_3
<ubottu> eric_3: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<eric_3> k thanks
<eric_3> now that i know torrent is faster where do i get torrent download of ubuntu
<afroman> does anybody know how to connect poivy the net?
<eman> ardchoille: thanks
<afroman> anybody uses poivy here?
<VCoolio> eric_3: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<MASARUwota> !anyone|afroman
<ubottu> afroman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eric_3> Vcoolio thanks
<afroman> does anybody know how to connect poivy the net?
<eric_3> afroman needs help
<afroman> yes I do eric
<mdeonte> I just setted up a user on my server /wc 7
<eric_3> ubottu : afroman needs help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> somone know of any good repair grub live CD?
<genii> afroman: According to the poivy website, use any Linux voce over IP app, just plug into it your SIP settings they give you which works on your Windows Poivy client
<soopos> How can you analyse browser's space-memory consumption at any given time?
<soopos> * strace -ff google-chrome is not allowing to browse such that I can see the effects of my browsing
<g5pw> hi everybody! does anyone know why is grub stuck just after selecting the kernel, waiting for something, for like 2 mins and then boots the kernel...
<MASARUwota> soopos: process explorers, i prefer the command line htop myself.
<genii> afroman: In fact their link to "using poivy with Linux"  goes to the Linphone website
<afroman> genii: I installed poivy on wine. but I can't connect myself online
<MASARUwota> afroman: seems like a wine problem then :/
<eric_3> I have problems w/ wine as well.
<eric_3> Who over sees wine any way?
<g5pw> hi everybody! does anyone know why is grub stuck just after selecting the kernel, waiting for something, for like 2 mins and then boots the kernel...
<genii> afroman: Install some native Linux VoIP client. Then use the settings they give you which normally you would set the Windows client to, but put the values instead into the Linux client
<ardchoille> Nice! there's a bundle kit out now :) http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=578
<eric_3> g5pw just wait about a minute or 2 and someone will be with you
<g5pw> thank you! :)
<eric_3> any time
<guntbert> eric_3: please don't make promises you cannot keep
<MASARUwota> eric_3: #wine does
<g5pw> yeah, np, i'll wait, notify me when you finish :)
<eric_3> sorry
<afroman> genii: I install ekiga, but it seems to be impossible put other settings
<eric_3> MASARUwota: thank you
<trime1> hi what about the polish channel ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> g5pw: please don't wait forever - it is sensible to repeat questions every 10 minutes or so - so that newcomers can see them as well
<g5pw> will do! pasting in: hi everybody! does anyone know why is grub stuck just after selecting the kernel, waiting for something, for like 2 mins and then boots the kernel...
<trime1> o k but the name what is
<eric_3> sorry guntbert
<guntbert> eric_3: :-)
<trime1> what the name is polish channel
<trime1> ?
<llutz> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bishop> g5pw whatz your boot order?
<trime1> i must give /join !pl??
<g5pw> Only ubuntu, got no dual boot...
<MASARUwota> trimel: wpisz /join #ubuntu-pl
<bishop> ok
<shashike> hello  all
<shashike> i  have  a very  simple  question
<shashike> ubuntu 8.04 vs 9.10
<rem__> ..
<MASARUwota> shashike: older software, more stable. newer software, more features, less stable
<g5pw> bishop: any clues?
<shashike> is  9.10  another "vista"??
<bishop> not yet
<g5pw> bishop: k sorry :)
<krzysztof> siema
<lgc> I removed and reinstalled skype from medibuntu and it doesn't appear on the menu.
<g5pw> lgc: do you use kde or gnome?
<marenostrum> shashike: 1- No Ubuntu version is a new some other operating system 2- 8.04 is a LTS edition, means Long Term Support, means much more stable than non-LTSs 3- If you want a new version but want it to be a LTS, wait for 10.04,it will be a LTS as well.
<lgc> g5pw, Gnome, of course.
<KaffeeJunky123> I've mounted my windows partition using "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /windows -o silent,umask=0,locale=utf8" but I don't seem to have read/write access to the partition
<g5pw> yeah, i'm not quite familiar with medibuntu.. :)
<g5pw> anyway, tried to restart?
<eric_3> mediubunutu is only repositories so all you have to do is just download the packages
<mdeonte> If I have a high bit gpg key, will it take longer to encrypt something
<bishop> g5 what happens after restart?
<shashike> when  is  the  next  ubuntu  release?
<shashike> when is the next ubuntu release?
<cwillu_at_work> shashike, april of next year
<BobVila> @sashike - April 2010
<guntbert> !ot | shashike
<ubottu> shashike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eric_3> is there a java channel?
<shashike> oh  ,,  i  am  soo sorry
<kheera> eric_3: ##java but yo uhave to register your nick first
<eric_3> dang
<shashike> i  am new and i am totally doin  things topsy turvy
<marenostrum> shashike: 10.04 will be the next, means April 2010. 9.10 is the current, released October 2009
<shashike> loool
<BobVila> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BobVila> damned xchat
<eric_3> Bobvila should leave
<guntbert> g5pw: does that happen with recovery mode too? and with every kernel?
<g5pw> yepp, i guess...
<Trizicus> how do I adjust the size of the GNOME window frame? It's too big currently (as in too fat)
<guntbert> eric_3: no - why do you say that?
<sunshinepants> so, i started using privoxy, and every once in a while google results just stop appearing.   after i restart the privoxy service everything is fine.. i'm on the fence about whether it's worthy to be on my system
<pasjr> hello
<pasjr> I am using Xubuntu 9.04
<pasjr> and need help with fan controlls
<guntbert> !enter | pasjr
<ubottu> pasjr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pasjr> sorry
<git__> can dreamcast game be played on Ubuntu?
<marenostrum> pasjr: what fan controls?
<g5pw> guntbert: no, when i start recovery kernel, it boots of but blocks at sda:
<pasjr> I would like to be able to turn on/off at will, how ever I have done everything I know and no luck
<g5pw> looks like some ata problems
<EastDallas> git__: lxdream
<jonrob287> my synaptic package manager is not making connection so i cant install a program...
<guntbert> g5pw: (I'm only fishing for ideas) - and with older kernels?
<EastDallas> jonrob287: What's the error you receive?
<g5pw> hmm.. didnt tried that....
<pasjr> What is the chance off some one connecting remotely and looking at what I have done to see what I have missed?
<jonrob287> Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net http:
<g5pw> anyway it looks like an ata problem, it says something like interrupt lost, bad sector 0, i'll paste my /var/log /messages
<joaopinto> jonrob287, that's normal, getdeb archive server is down
<guntbert> pasjr: you don't know anyone here - so don't let us on your system :)
<guntbert> !pastebin | g5pw
<ubottu> g5pw: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<g5pw> yeah, got that, tnx :)
<jonrob287> oh okay so when should i try again?
<KaffeeJunky123> does wine support read/write operations on a ntfs-3g mounted drive?
<KaffeeJunky123> on ubuntu 9.04
<pasjr> My system is empty and not a threat if some one can help,  I have done so much to it you could not hurt my system
<maarons> KaffeeJunky123: I think it doesn't care about actual file system
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: sure
<bishop> bak again
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: but that is not part of wine
<BluesKaj> why use wine , KaffeeJunky123..look for the ntfs volume in nautilus
<LuisGMarine> hello what do I have to do to update a program that I installed in /opt/
<KaffeeJunky123> BluesKaj: I'm trying to run the wow launcher from my ntfs drive
<iceroot> LuisGMarine: installed without apt-get?
<marenostrum> pasjr: If you are NOT a novice user, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<guntbert> pasjr: someone *could* hijack you system to use it as a base for DOS-Attacks, mail-relay, open proxy, ....
<LuisGMarine> New version of Songbird came out and the stupid automated update thing wont recognize that there is a new version out
<good4thecompany> how do I find out the IP address of a network drive from the command line, before i've mounted it?
<KaffeeJunky123> BluesKaj: And it complains about not beeing able to write to the wow folder
<iceroot> LuisGMarine: then download the newest version and look at the readme for installing. for the future, always use repos if you can
<LuisGMarine> iceroot, yeah just straight up tar -xzvf to the /opt/Songbird folder
<LuisGMarine> iceroot, I know but the PPA for songbird is ran by a bot, the 64-bit version of songbird hasn't been able to build in the past 3 months ... so that's why I resort to the source
<g5pw> guntbert: i'll go check sth in the bios, write back if problem persists... :) thanks 4 ur time!
<iceroot> LuisGMarine: ah ok, goog to know
<BluesKaj> copy the wow .exefile into /home/user and let wine launch it for you there, KaffeeJunky123
<iceroot> good
<pasjr> Thank you will look at it, as for hijack good luck.  This system is so hard to use, you would need to be the Pentagon to use it
<EastDallas> jonrob287: It should work fine, even though you get the error.  You just won't have access to getdeb.net's repository.  No big deal, it's just extras.
<guntbert> g5pw: no problem here - and Good luck :-)
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: its no problem to start wow from ntfs-drive. i was doing the some some months ago
<koltroll> anyone know of a gui tool for apache?
<iceroot> koltroll: what should that tool do?
<xover> why is the default window size so large in gnome?
<bishop> g5 good luck
<koltroll> iceroot, mainly start, stop and restart. beeing able to set up virtual hosts as well would be nice.
<pawleeq> hello
<iceroot> koltroll: start,stop and restart... use the shell
<KaffeeJunky123> iceroot: well the launcher crashes, I'll try to just start the WoW.exe
<koltroll> iceroot, don't wanna. that's why I'm asking for a gui tool.
<bakarat> dear god, if you're not used to "vi" and you have to use it with a different keymapping, it's seriously headache inducing :|
<iceroot> koltroll: on a server, there is no gui :)
<koltroll> iceroot, on a workstation, there is one!
<iceroot> koltroll: but there is no apache :)
<g5pw> thanks! :)
<pasjr> Stepping out.
<koltroll> iceroot, oh you. every web developer with a soul has a lamp setup.
<iceroot> koltroll: so i am sorry, dont know gui tools for starting a daemon
<The-Jag> Can anyone help me configuring a pda with ubuntu and virtualbox? I have problem with usb detection it seems
<koltroll> iceroot, fair enough
<iceroot> koltroll: sure, on a server :)
<KaffeeJunky123> iceroot: well Wow.exe does work, but I can't update WoW because I don't have a working account atm :/, and updating my wow files is all I want
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: for updating you dont need a payed account
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: imo
<KaffeeJunky123> iceroot: yes but only if the launcher works
<dremits> hi i made a live usb stick and played around in ubuntu then I restarted and it boots to command prompt with no GUI. Any help?
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: download the patch from the web instead of using the blizzard updater
<pawleeq> I am running 9.10 on older laptop with an integrated Intel sound card. VLC behaves like sound's playing but hw produces no sound at all, could please somebody share a piece of advice? thx:)
<KaffeeJunky123> iceroot: good idea, thanks i'll try that
<iceroot> KaffeeJunky123: http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php  smething like that
<CyL> Hi, I have this usb wireless adapter wich has power up to 30dbm but iwconfig wouldn't allow me to set it's power above 20dbm... is there anything i can do?
<good4thecompany> how can i find the IP address of a network drive in the terminal if i just have the url to the drive (like this //hs-dhglebf/share/)
<sarge1221> hi i was wondering if anyone would be willing to offer some troubleshooting help with a problem i'm having?
<pawleeq> I have latest alsa (1.0.22), pulseaudio and system up to date
<iceroot> good4thecompany: nslookup hs-dhglebf
<genii> good4thecompany: ping hs-dhglebf
<iceroot> good4thecompany: or use ping
<good4thecompany> thank you very much
<marenostrum> pawleeq: Didyou try to change / make experiments with various sound control settins by right clicking the sounnd control button on upper left?
<CyL> Hi, I have this usb wireless adapter wich has power up to 30dbm but iwconfig wouldn't allow me to set it's power above 20dbm... is there anything i can do?
<pawleeq> marenostrum, well, when I start gnome-volume-manager it does not list any hardware
<pawleeq> marenostrum, but it lists "playing" apps
<pawleeq> marenostrum, because it rather junk laptop, I run flosbox :)
<micahf> hi, could someone help me find a good netbook for my brother?
<micahf> i've heard the MSI Wind has some problems under ubuntu and suse
<g5pw> hey! things with bios didn't work up...
<g5pw> pasted the messages log
<mkquist> asus
<micahf> i recommended a horrible lenovo idea pad
<mkquist> ?
<micahf> bad idea!
<micahf> the eeepc?
<rubens_> si ese no esta mal
<g5pw> the point is: from the logs i see there's a pioneer drive, but that was in the moment of install, and now i changed it!
<marenostrum> pawleeq:for device isnt there anything in dropdown menu? Didyou try to learn the model of yor soundcard and search for Ubuntu/Linux drivers of it?
<rubens_> y ademas lo tienes a buen precio en contropc 260€
<Perkabalo> Anybody know if it's possible to use stable rtorrent with color patch (0.8.2?
<hellues> how can i set keyboard layout in terminal
<rubens_> nadie que hable español?
<EliasAmaral> hellues, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<EliasAmaral> rubens_, #ubuntu-es ?
<guntbert> !es | rubens_
<ubottu> rubens_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bishop> g5 can u afford to reinstall/ yeah i know...
<guntbert> g5pw: where did you paste the logs?
<g5pw> on paste.ubuntu.com
<pawleeq> marenostrum, well, it worked in 9.04...
<g5pw> bishop: well, i could... but i'd like to keep it as my last chance
<guntbert> bishop: don't advice reinstalling "as first measure"
<bishop> gottcha
<shashike_> hi  all
<guntbert> g5pw: care to tell us the url? :-)
<shashike_> does  updating  ubuntu make  it  slower? and unstable??
<marenostrum> pawleeq: If your machine iscapable to run live cd, run 9.04 live cd and look for settings,drivers etc.there.
<lgc> I can't install Googleearth or Skype even with the Medibuntu repository enabled. Hint?
<g5pw> sorry (noob :-)
<Trizicus> where are the compiz keys for gconf located? I don't see them in ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<bishop> bbak
<wuzle> hello, I am having trouble with wicd in karmic. It's deamon does not start on boot, but starts fine later when I run '/etc/init.d/wicd start' after boot. I was asking on the wicd irc and they said I need to make sure dbus is started first. I tried to add dbus to the startup (update-rc.d), but this doesn't seam to work. Any ideas?
<lgc> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<soreau> Trizicus: You should use ccsm to configure compiz
<hellues> i dont know my keyboard model
<g5pw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344300/
<CVirus> Guys after an upgrade from Jaunty to karmic my mouse left click stopped working and my touchpad clicks as well ... any clue ?
<pawleeq> marenostrum, probably will give it a try the driver should be in kernel since 2.5.11
<Trizicus> soreau: There is a key that I need to remove and I cannot find it in /apps/compiz because /apps/compiz does not exist
<[Spooky]> lgc: Have you tried the static files for Skype?
<soreau> Trizicus: You should use ccsm to configure compiz
<marenostrum> shashike_: Updating is fine. No problem. Its better.
<g5pw> guntbert: url above
<ScoobyDoo> OK, So the text im trying to find will be diffrent from time to time, But its place in the .html file is always the same, "</dt> <dd>Text I Want</dd>" Is it possible to grab any text thats inside those html tags?
<lgc> [Spooky], how so?
<benc1> I have gui issues of eclipse under karmic. any ideas?
<marenostrum> pawleeq: Goog luck!
<Trizicus> soreau: Like I said there is a key that I need to remove and CCSM/gconf-editor are not allowing me to alter the setting
<soreau> Trizicus: What setting
<[Spooky]> lgc: I use them without any troubles...
<ScoobyDoo> !w3m
<Trizicus> soreau: <super> opening up menu (unsetting it in gconf doesn't work) and CCSM doesn't have a setting for this
<soreau> Trizicus: Pressing Super alone opens what menu?
<Trizicus> soreau: yes
<kc8jpz> 9.10 upgrade on laptop and mouse pad doesn't work..any ideas?
<hellues> arter there any command to set keyboard to turkish q
<guntbert> g5pw: I'd agree with your previous fear: some HD trouble ahead (you could look into SMART output..) - because 2 minutes mostly waiting - its odd
<soreau> Trizicus: That doesnt make sense.. maybe you misread the inquiry?
<Trizicus> soreau: Nope
<g5pw> ok i'll just try to swap for another :) the strange thing is, that some days ago i installed windows and it went trough with no problems, and no lag...
<soreau> Trizicus: So super opens a yes menu.. that does not make sense
<Trizicus> soreau: It opens the main window
<koltroll> is it possible to open a file/program as su right from nautilus? By holding some key when opening it perhaps?
<soreau> Trizicus: What main window?
<Trizicus> soreau: Nevermind it's fixed now
<koltroll> and then beeing prompted for password
<CVirus> Guys after an upgrade from Jaunty to karmic my mouse left click stopped working and my touchpad clicks as well ... any clue ?
<Trizicus> soreau: Wasn't allowing me to disable in CCSM but now I can
<hellues> hey
<hellues> i need to set my keyboard turkish q
<lgc> [Spooky], I wonder why they don't seem to appear on the list.
<hellues> dpkg-reconfigure console doesnt work
<Slart> koltroll: nope.. not on a default install.. there might be some addons/scripts for nautilus that does it though
<soreau> Trizicus: Like I said, use ccsm to configure compiz
<lgc> [Spooky], how did you install Skype?
<Slart> koltroll: I think I have something that gives me a right-click menu option for "open as administrator"
<Trizicus> soreau: Well my window frames are too fate how can I shorten them in CCSM?
<Trizicus> soreau: fat*
<koltroll> Slart, that's excactly what I'm after
<[Spooky]> lgc: Wait a second...
<lexsoOr> !urbanterror
<Slart> !info nautilus-gksu | koltroll
<ubottu> koltroll: nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<soreau> Trizicus: The window borders are controlled by the compiz decorator and the theme set for it
<hellues> answer me pls
<Trizicus> soreau: Well they're all fat for me how can i shorten?
<koltroll> ubottu, thanks alot. installed it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> Trizicus: Depends on which decorator youre using
<[Spooky]> lgc: Try: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-static
<zopiac> I'm trying to compile the developer version of gimp, 2.7, but I need babl version 0.1.0 However, I cannot find anything over version 0.0.22 of libbabl :\ can anyone help?
<lgc> [Spooky], so you went to the original sources and installed them in both cases?
<guntbert> hellues: system/preferences/keyboard, tab layout,...
<Trizicus> soreau: Also some of my key combinations do not work initially after setting them. Do I need to logout and back in for them to take effect or is there another problem?
<soreau> Trizicus: Perhaps you have a permissions issue. Hopefully you havent run ccsm as root or with sudo
<[Spooky]> lgc: Yes with skype i did... I dont use Google Earth...
<Trizicus> soreau: nope
<ilmenite> hi, is it possible to force my core 2 duo processor to be at 800Ghz rather than 2.00Ghz? when i click on the scaling applet, the lease is 2Ghz, is it possible to bring it further down to 800Ghz?
<cptblood> 800GHz? that's some serious overclocking :P
<lexsoOr> ilmenite: downclock it in the bios
<soreau> Trizicus: Well maybe we can better assist you in #compiz
<ilmenite> thanks lexsoOr
<nightfrog> ilmenite: why have a computer that fast if your just going to underclock it?
<lgc> [Spooky], with the static version you don't need skytools, python-skype or skysentials (the only skype entries on the repo), I gather.
<[Spooky]> lgc: You just use the static package...
<ilmenite> nightfrog, no actually i leave my machine all night long on downloading but i cant run it at 2 Ghz, lesser, the better
<ilmenite> just at night
<lgc> [Spooky], the package you pointed to is a .tar.bz2 one. Will extracting do the trick?
<away> how to install java on sidux please help
<nightfrog> ilmenite: ah
<tibrox> I can't get picasa (with wine) running on karmic.  I miss the one touch photo retouching ability of picasa.  Can anyone recommend a program that can retouch a photo with a single click?
<`mOOse`> guys I'm trying to get amorak to "see" my music folder on my XP partition (C:)...C is mounted but when I ask Amorak to scan the folder it looks like it starts for about .5 second then stops leaving me with no database....any ideas?
<MASARUwota> away: go to #debian or #linux instead.
<unop> away, join the #sidux or #debian channels, this here is #ubuntu
<[Spooky]> lgc: Yes... You are a beginner with Ubuntu?
<tibrox> `mOOse`, have you configured your db correctly?
<lgc> [Spooky], no, actually. But I don't want it installed in the Chromium download directory. I wonder why it's no .deb.
<`mOOse`> iI just installed amorak - is there a trick to that? The New User Wizard just asks where my music files are and I point it to C:\Music with the result above
<EliasAmaral> lgc, there is a chromium  in a ppa
<`mOOse`> I do that through the GUI...
<tibrox> `mOOse`, are you using amarok on windows?
<lgc> EliasAmaral, huh?
<EliasAmaral> lgc, it's called chromium-daily, it's updated daily
<`mOOse`> in gnome in ubuntu tibrox
<[Spooky]> lgc: This is no installer... Its just packed ready for you to use...
<EliasAmaral> lgc, you weren't saying that there is no google chromium in the repos?
<tibrox> right.  C:\music threw me a bit there, `mOOse`
<lgc> EliasAmaral, not at all.
<EliasAmaral> erm.
<EliasAmaral> <lgc> [Spooky], no, actually. But I don't want it installed in the Chromium download directory. / I wonder why it's no .deb. /
<EliasAmaral> but ko =)
<`mOOse`> well it's all gui menu driven tibrox...no cli
<`mOOse`> that's why I'm stumped
<`mOOse`> seems as though live installs of ubuntu have peculiarities with filesystems
<tibrox> `mOOse`, i use amarok too, with no problem setting my music dir :S
<lexsoOr> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lgc> [Spooky], hmmm...so it won't give me a menu entry and it won't install it its own cozy niche.
<lexsoOr> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<`mOOse`> I'm running a persistent install on a flashdrive and ubuntu wants to chuck all kinds of stuff onto my C + D drives (like trashcan stuff for instance)
<tibrox> oic
<`mOOse`> ok, so I'll mess around with it and see if it's just an anomoly
<lgc> EliasAmaral, I'm talking about Skype, not Chromium.
<`mOOse`> it's the only pgm I'm having trouble with like this
<quaglia77> hi
<`mOOse`> in fact, I think I've been pretty lucky all around so far (knock on wood)
<quaglia77> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<EliasAmaral> lgc, oh. right
<[Spooky]> lgc: Nope..
<g5pw> hi everybody, again :) anyone know why ubuntu doesn't see my parallel port?
<Exile> hey guys, I had to reinstall grub and now I cant access my windows partition in ubuntu? anyone have any ideas how I might fix this?
<pawleeq> how can I make local repository on removable device?
<Exile> it dual boots fine
<guntbert> pawleeq: look for apt-mirror
<snarkster> Ahhhh help me evolution has failed me!!! I cant send email to either my hotmail pop or my qwest pop but kmail can send to both and its configured exactly like evolution
<pawleeq> guntbert, thx
<`mOOse`> tibrox:  - seems it's scanning now
<sebsebseb> Exile: Which version of Windows?
<`mOOse`> heh - I see what was happening
<tibrox> woohoo :)
<tibrox> sometimes one needs a place to vent
<`mOOse`> it defaults to the /ubuntu/Music folder and you have to UNCLICK the folder checkbox, then click the correct location....I didn't unclick it
<`mOOse`> yea
<Exile> windows 7
<sebsebseb> Exile: As long as Windows has shut down NTFS properly since Ubuntu 7.10 (October 2007)  Ubuntu should be able to read and write to it no problem
<Exile> ok its windows 7
<Exile> is there any issues you know of?
<Pholious> hey guys... I have previously set up a dual boot into /boot/grub/grub.conf, but now I want to edit it and the file seems to be completely gone... it's not in /etc/ either... any ideas? (the dual boot does work properly, so it has to be somewhere...)
<sebsebseb> Exile: well not 100% sure if what I just put is true for Vista version 2 (Windows 7), but I assume it is
<Exile> hehe
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone !
<Exile> ok
<holmser> Pholious, you using 9.10?
<lexsoOr> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pholious> holmser, yeah
<holmser> they changed it
<Pholious> oh :S
<holmser> there is a simple command to detect other os... lemme find it
<Pholious> lol where did they hide it? :D
<guntbert> !grub2 | Pholious
<ubottu> Pholious: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CVirus> Guys after an upgrade from Jaunty to karmic my mouse left click stopped working and my touchpad clicks as well ... any clue ?
<kc8jpz> can someone help with completely formatting a hard drive and installing ubuntu? It has 9.10 and I want to go back to 9.04
<Pholious> I did manually change it before on 9.10 I think... the file is missing now though lol
<g5pw> guntbert: completed smart tests without errors...
<sebsebseb> CVirus: certain hardware that worked fine in 9.04, won't in 9.10
<holmser> yeah... grub is now grub2
<lexsoOr> !touchscreen
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | CVirus
<ubottu> CVirus: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lexsoOr> !touchscreens
<holmser> here you are Pholious: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-configure-grub2-ubuntu-910
<sebsebseb> CVirus: might be worth trying your touch pad on a clean install of 9.10, or at least the Live CD
<Pholious> ahhh yeah!
<Pholious> thanks a lot holmser ! :)
<holmser> np
<holmser> I just went through the same thing
<DjAngo23> Hey guys, i'm at my parents place, and they internet is very slow on only my Ubuntu laptop. I am connected via Wireless, and a other laptop next to me has windows, and connects to the same router, and that one has fast internet. I tried with a cable, nothing changes. It loads the site, but waits for 2min, and suddenly downloads certain amount of the page.
<DjAngo23> Any ideas ?
<Pholious> haha yeah, was driving me nuts
<guntbert> g5pw: good for you :) - though that leaves us still without any idea what might be happening
<homezz> when I go to >places>connect to server, and I type the necessay info to connect, the file that saved that information where is it located and name of it?
<holmser> actually Pholious, thats not the one I read...
<holmser> one sec
<g5pw> hmm... there was another issue which may be connected: i swapped network card, but it was not detected by ubuntu...
<guntbert> g5pw: Good luck :-) here its past bedtime already :)
<Exile> ok its there
<Exile> sebsebseb its fine
<g5pw> ok:) good night then! :) tnx again
<Exile> its just it doest come up in places anymore
<sebsebseb> Exile: oh
<Exile> but comes up in /
<Exile> ?
<dan2> hey guys I'm trying to install a new kernel built with make-kpkg and I'm getting an error in regards to postinit with nvidia
<Exile> in a folder called windows
<sebsebseb> Exile: what does?
<Pholious> holmser, ok :)
<ivanoats> i have been trying man aptitude but I can't seem to find an answer. Is there a way to show just the out of date packages (from the command line) ?
<Exile> my windows partition
<sebsebseb> Exile: oh right ok
<sebsebseb> Exile: thought for a second or so the other guy...  ,but no.  ok uhmm maybe it's not meant to be under places anymore
<homezz> when I go to >places>connect to server, and I type the necessay info to connect, the file that saved that information where is it located and name of it?
<sebsebseb> Exile: should be able to get into it from  /mnt or /media though,  and  from computer
<DjAngo23> Hey guys, i'm at my parents place, and they internet is very slow on only my Ubuntu laptop. I am connected via Wireless, and a other laptop next to me has windows, and connects to the same router, and that one has fast internet. I tried with a cable, nothing changes. It loads the site, but waits for 2min, and suddenly downloads certain amount of the page. Any ideas ?
<Exile> nope not in media
<Exile> at all
<Exile> werid
<sebsebseb> Exile: ok, but is it in /mnt ?
<Exile> unless its in the grub folder
<Exile> no
<Pholious> holmser, I just editted the /boot/grub/menu.lst, does the trick ;)
<sebsebseb> DjAngo23: hmm not sure, but maybe the support you have in Ubuntu, for that particular device, isn't really good enough
<sebsebseb> Exile: ok how are you getting in to it?
<Pholious> at least, gonna reboot and see if it did :) cheers for help!
<Exile> the only way to access it is /windows
<Exile> no password
<Exile> or anything
<DjAngo23> sebsebseb: You mean the livebox for example ?
<sebsebseb> Exile: /windows hmm
<lexsoOr> !who
<ubuntu_mad> an someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/d300ab033
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pawleeq> guntbert, well apt-mirror wants to download 51GB... I need just ceartain packages and their dependencies
<DjAngo23> sebsebseb: I have more than one router, and it is doing that on all of them.
<sebsebseb> DjAngo23: I mean wireless support isn't exactly great at this time when it comes to Desktop Linux, because of lack of manufacture support
<Exile> sebsebseb: Nautilus
<Exile> is what I am using
<sebsebseb> Exile: ok well don't think it's meant to make a /windows really
<jongbergs> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<DjAngo23> sebsebseb: I'm talking about a laptop, and it is actually working at home.
<Exile> sebsebseb: should I worry or should I leave it?
<sebsebseb> Exile: also I think really it's meant to ask for your password when you try and enter the Windows partition
<jongbergs> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Travis-43> I can't get nvidia-settings to edit my xorg.conf file -- it crashes with a seg fault and "failed to parse xorg.conf" message. I've tried deleting my xorg.conf and using nvidia-xconfig but it still fails. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> DjAngo23: well they have different hardware from what you have
<Exile> sebsebseb: I'm not to fussed about linux being able to access windows without a pass
<jongbergs> !mda
<ubottu> A Mail Delivery Agent (MDA) is the server software for local delivery and rewriting of messages. The default MDA (and !MTA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("procmail" or "dovecot" can also be used). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Exile> sebsebseb: I would be the other way round tho
<sebsebseb> Exile: it's probably ok, and there might be something relivant in the 9.10 release notes
<holmser> nice Pholious.... there was some script that just configured it automatically for me
<homezz> I am trying to connect to a NTFS computer using ubuntu on another computer what is the best way to go about doint it
<Exile> sebsebseb: I would be the other way round tho
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<sebsebseb> Exile: same here really I guess, and this is a good idea don't let Windows have access to Linux partitions :)
<jongbergs> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<theshadow> How can I disable openvpn from auto starting at boot, w/out removing it from /etc/init.d I just want to be able to enable and disable it as I need it.
<sebsebseb> homezz: a NTFS computer hmm?  you mean with Windows share files or what?
<herdivet> homezzz - what version of windows is on the box?
<blakkheim> theshadow: aptitude install rcconf
<DjAngo23> sebsebseb: It is actually also not working with the ethernet cable either.
<sebsebseb> DjAngo23: ok well I don't know
<homezz> sebsebseb< yes its win7
<sebsebseb> !samba | homezz
<ubottu> homezz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DjAngo23> sebsebseb: Thanks.
<DjAngo23> Hey guys, i'm at my parents place, and they internet is very slow on only my Ubuntu laptop. I am connected via Wireless, and a other laptop next to me has windows, and connects to the same router, and that one has fast internet. I tried with a cable, nothing changes. It loads the site, but waits for 2min, and suddenly downloads certain amount of the page. Any ideas ? gMail asks even to load the HTML version instead...
<Baxnie> i've installed ubuntu 9.10 now, from windows using wubi. i reboot and completed the installation. but when i'm going to start linux, it stops at grub and i dont know how to boot linux
<blakkheim> Baxnie: try a real install instead of wubi
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: ok well just remove Wubi then, real partitions are better in the long run :)
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: also Wubi can go odd on people
<Baxnie> i tried "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic
<Asflum> hola
<Asflum> hay alguien
<Asflum> aqui
<Baxnie> but i get 'file not found'
<sebsebseb> !es | Asflum
<ubottu> Asflum: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Baxnie> is it in a different version?
<zopiac> I'm trying to compile the developer version of gimp, 2.7, but I need babl version 0.1.0 However, I cannot find anything over version 0.0.22 of libbabl :\ can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: also more people know how to get hold of data and such, from real partitions, rather than a Wubi install
<Baxnie> how i install ubuntu without wubi?
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: first remove Wubi
<Baxnie> thats not an installation
<Baxnie> just an .exe
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: you also need to download the Live CD  ISO  which is also used for install
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: you can remove Wubi like a normal Windows program
<Baxnie> i need burn the data that i downloaded to a cd?
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: the contents of the ISO, but first it's a good idea to check your ISO to make sure you have a good one
<karmel> hi... anybody know - how to create grahps for data collected by collectd?
<Asflum> hola
<Asflum> alguien
<Asflum> habla
<sebsebseb> !es | Asflum
<sebsebseb> !pt
<Asflum> español
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<FloodBot4> Asflum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Asflum> please
<Asflum> alguien
<Asflum> asd
<Asflum> asda
<Asflum> s
<FloodBot4> Asflum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Asflum> ad
<Asflum> d
<sebsebseb> Asflum: #ubuntu-es
<rd1381> why i cant add tags to my files in dolphin in ubutnu ??
<sebsebseb> rd1381: try #kubuntu since Dolphin is a KDE app
<Guest44911> jch-65@hotmail.fr
<Baxnie> [sebsebseb]: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rd1381> i thuought i could use kde apps in gnome
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: yes
<Baxnie> i downloaded it here
<Baxnie> 'Begin download' etc
<sebsebseb> yep
<Baxnie> clicked there and downloaded
<Baxnie> 3 hours ago
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: ok so you already have an ISO for Ubuntu?
<Baxnie> yes
<rd1381> and i just have ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rd1381: yes you can
<Baxnie> i just cant boot linux
<sebsebseb> rd1381: ,but not that many Gnome users use Dolphin, hence why I suggest the other channel
<rd1381> i can what?
<rd1381> oh
<rd1381> sry
<Baxnie> i get into grub's prompt and don't know what to do
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: right, but that's after you installed it using Wubi?
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: you were in Windows put your CD in and used Wubi to install?
<Baxnie> yes
<airtonix> !enter | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Baxnie> i have no cd
<Baxnie> i downloaded that iso, got the wubi from this iso
<Baxnie> and runned it
<airtonix> ...
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: oh ok, well there is a much easier way to get the Wubi installer
<Baxnie> installed, restart pc, gone into ubuntu, finished the installation, reboot, than i stay with grub
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: however you got the ISO ok good,  you need to burn the contents to a CD, so you can install a proper install,  but before you do that, you should remove Wubi
<Baxnie> i dont have a cd
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: hmm
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: what about a data DVD?
<Baxnie> no cd option for me
<Baxnie> or dvd
<blakkheim> Baxnie: usb flash drive?
<Baxnie> bluray
<Baxnie> [nohup]: nothing here ;/
<Natherul> is there any way to merge 2 partitions in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Natherul: gparted from livecd/usb
<sebsebseb> hmm  I don't have a bluray, plus it would be a bit of a waste of a blueray disc, but I guess you could burn the ISO contents to a blueray disc, and then boot the computer from that,  or maybe not
<Baxnie> NOO
<Baxnie> i dont have cds
<Natherul> so it must be booted on the cd?
<alinuxfan> Natherul, is there something on both partitions?
<blakkheim> Baxnie: answer me
<Baxnie> [blakkheim]: i dont have
<Natherul> well there is on 1 of em as thats my linux operating system
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: this is how to install Ubuntu  the easy and good way, from a CD or DVD
<Baxnie> anything outside pc
<blakkheim> Baxnie: if you dont have a cd or dvd or usb drive you don't have many options i'm afraid
<Deathvalley122> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/karmic-getdeb/Release
<Deathvalley122>  
<Deathvalley122> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/karmic-getdeb/apps/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net http:
<Deathvalley122> o.o
<FloodBot4> Deathvalley122: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alinuxfan> Natherul, as long as nothing is on the 2nd, boot from a cd and go to gparted
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: You can also install from a USB Flash stick if you have one big enough and that, but those can be a bit difficult to make or something,   Plus there's that netinstall which isn't really for new users.
<Baxnie> i cant move the file outside my HD
<Baxnie> i installed it right
<Baxnie> no problems with that
<Travis-42> I plug my laptop into a docking station with an external monitor... how can I get that external monitor to display the same info as the main monitor (using nvidia)
<sebsebseb> !install | Baxnie
<Baxnie> but i cant boot it from grub
<ubottu> Baxnie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<R3cursive> Can I upgrade straight from hardy to karmic?
<epinky> Baxnie: afaik, Blueray Drives can burn and boot CD's and DVD's
<sebsebseb> R3cursive: no, but if you wait untill April, untill 10.04, you can upgrade directly to that one
<R3cursive> OK
<R3cursive> Cool
<Baxnie> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic (i get 'file not found')
<Baxnie> i need help with this
<Baxnie> boot linux from grub
<sebsebseb> R3cursive: probably wont' get Grub 2 on upgrade, and I guess you won't get the Ext4 file system on upgrade, but you don't really need those anyway
<Baxnie> i said i installed it
<blakkheim> Baxnie: wubi does not use grub
<Baxnie> so why i get a grub prompt?
<basicxman> Anybody know when 10.04 beta starts?
<sebsebseb> blackgraz: well  it does something to the windows boot loader, so it boots Grub
<blakkheim> Baxnie: it adds an entry to the windows bootloader
<lexsoOr> basiicxman: january
<sebsebseb> !lucid | basicxman
<ubottu> basicxman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<basicxman> Sweet
<sebsebseb> lexsoOr: no it's not
<IdleOne> basicxman: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<Hilikus> how can i automatically login to a user and start X without using a login manager?
<basicxman> IdleOne: Thank you, I was looking for that in my bookmarks.
<sebsebseb> basicxman: yeah or just go on that link,  altough that link is really off topic for in here
<blakkheim> Hilikus: mingetty or some such things in inittab
<_CommandeR_> anyone tried running teamspeak3 on ubuntu ? /both client and server?
<lexsoOr> sebsebseb: sorry I messed that up with the alpha 2
<ubuntu_mad> Hola Asflum
<Baxnie> [blakkheim]: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15/fig2grub.gif
<sebsebseb> lexsoOr: ok
<Baxnie> my version is 1.92
<Baxnie> i need boot linux from that
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: don't use Wubi
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: no CD's and no DVD's ok
<Baxnie> FORGET WUBI
<Baxnie> i just told u how i installed linux
<blakkheim> Baxnie: yeah you did.. with wubi
<Hail_Spacecake> is there a way to make fcron not execute a job at all if the system is down at the time it's supposed to run?
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: you need to make "real partitions" on your hard disk,  for a proper install of Ubuntu
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to set up an alarm clock script and if the system isn't on at 7:30 or whenever I don't need it to run when it is on
<sebsebseb> Baxnie: Wubi does not do that for you,  a Wubi install that works can be converted to real partitions though
<Baxnie> ok thank you
<sebsebseb> uh I wasn't done,  I was going to suggest a virtual machine inside Windows, untill he had CD's or DVD's hmm
<ago_> hello
<Alacard> quick question:
<Alacard> If I reinstall Ubuntu 8.04 R3 on one physical drive then use another physical drive as a mount point for my /home directory, will I lose all the data on the 2nd physical drive that will become my /home directory?
<ivanoats> is there a simple command line command to show which packages are out of date? especially in regards to security?
<Deathvalley122> why is getdeb.net down?
<blakkheim> ivanoats: aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade
<sebsebseb> Alacard: well yeah maybe, but you can move your existing /home into a seperate partition
<sebsebseb> Alacard: if you delete a partition with data on it,  the partition will go, but there are ways to recover data
<ivanoats> blakkheim: thanks, but i want to see what's being upgraded before i do it
<quaglia77> hi
<sebsebseb> !home | Alacard
<ubottu> Alacard: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<blakkheim> ivanoats: it will ask you to confirm before it upgrades
<Alacard> thank you
<sebsebseb> Alacard: I have never set up a seperate /home after install, seems a bit of a procedure as well
<quaglia77> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<epinky> !security | ivanoats
<ubottu> ivanoats: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<sebsebseb> Alacard: aparantly it's not that difficult, but even so,  I would do seperate /home on a new install personalley
<Deathvalley122> !ping getdeb.net
<Alacard> sebsebseb, I agree
<sebsebseb> Alacard: you could turn your current Ubuntu install into a data partition, delete everything from it except your data
<Alacard> that's a great idea
<sebsebseb> Alacard: which versin of Ubuntu?
<Alacard> I currently have 9.10 but I would like to back it down to 8.04 R3 for various reasons.... Ext4 is my 2nd problem there :(
<sebsebseb> Alacard: oh your having Ext4 issues hmm
<sebsebseb> Alacard: what kind of stuff?
<joaopinto> Deathvalley122, server problems
<calebgamb> I need help to install ubuntu :3
<calebgamb> Walk me through please
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: uhmm ok
<Alacard> no problems with Ext4, I like it but 8.04.3 doesn't support it out of the box as I understand it
<sebsebseb> first you need the CD
<calebgamb> I have that
<sebsebseb> Alacard: oh right yeah
<Deathvalley122> I guessed joaopinto
<sebsebseb> Alacard: ok what's up with 9.10?
<sebsebseb> Alacard: If you want to go back to a previous release 9.04 :)
<Deathvalley122> nice way to try to update things :(
<calebgamb> sebsebseb: Now what? I got the cd >.>
<Alacard> I'm a fan of LTS for production enviroments
<sebsebseb> cellofellow: if you still have the ISO, you can check it to, make sure you have a good download
<Alacard> honestly, a non-LTS become a production machine :(
<sebsebseb> Alacard: oh production hmm, what kind of stuff are you doing then?
<Alacard> mostly data backups, virtual machines & general IT stuff
<sebsebseb> Alacard: I don't know if you reolize it or not, but  10.04 released at the end of April is the next LTS
<sebsebseb> Alacard: ah ha I see, so you got important data
<sebsebseb> ?
<Alacard> well, some would say it's important
<sebsebseb> Alacard: ok yeah Ext4 might still be a bit dodgy really for that kind of stuff
<sebsebseb> Alacard: ,but what problems did you get with Ext4?
<Alacard> no issues whatsoever with Ext4, but it is not natively supported on 8.04 LTS
<Deathvalley122> if 9.10 is bad I don't wanna know what 10.04 is gonna be like
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: stay here, plus as you can probably see I am also trying to help Alacard
<sebsebseb> !pm > calebgamb
<ubottu> calebgamb, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Deathvalley122: 9.10 is bad for some people, but a lot of people it's fine
<calebgamb> Ok it's just I am an ubuntu n00n
<calebgamb> Noob*
<dolphinling_> Hey, I just updated a system I hadn't used in a while from 9.04 to 9.10, and it appears that something on the boot partition got corrupted. The files are all there, but it no longer has a UUID or TYPE label.
<sebsebseb> Deathvalley122: also anything that isn't a Long Term Support release, is a kind of testing release
<dolphinling_> Any idea how to fix that?
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: ok boot the computer from the CD
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: and come back here
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: you might have to go into your BIOS and tell it to boot from CD first
<benc1> I have a usb device that should be world-writable. How can I find out if it is?
<sebsebseb> benc1: ah yes usb
<Deathvalley122> sebsebseb: I gathered that much they shouldn't have released karmic so soon
<calebgamb> Ok...
<calebgamb> Booting
<sebsebseb> benc1: uhmm  with 9.10 you got to put the password in for all USB devices I think
<calebgamb> Now what?
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: try Ubuntu without touching hard disk
<songer> who knows why tucan manager download 1 link and the next no?
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: first before installing Ubuntu, it's a good idea to test your hardware, Internet and such, make sure that works
<Alacard> sebsebseb, you still have a few minutes?
<sebsebseb> Alacard: yes
<MyWay> hello
<Alacard> thanks man
<benc1> sebsebseb: I need it to be world-writable so eclipse can use it
<MyWay> after i installed ubuntu 9.10, i think i've overwrited windows 7 mbr or something, because i can't see it anymore in the boot menu, is there a way to restore it from ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Alacard: XFS they say has most of the Ext4 advantages, and has been around for longer, but then for Grub you need a seperate /boot.  and Ext3 is fine really and the default file system for 8.04
<calebgamb> The ubuntu logo is like REALLY stretched..
<sebsebseb> calebgamb:  you mean the boot up logo?
<calebgamb> The white one
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: ah yes that thing,  personally I don't like it.  If you have you get issues with 9.10 you can try 9.04 the previous release, which is a pretty good one
<coiax1> If I have an IP address, how can I find the domain name/machine name on the local network?
<Alacard> Yeah, I'm fine with Ext3 but my machine is running 9.10 w/ ext4 so an 8.04 ext3 native system won't read it
<calebgamb> sebsebseb: ohh yay there's now a bar
<calebgamb> African sounds ;)
<sebsebseb> Alacard: ok
<sebsebseb> Alacard: yeah you want Ext3
<msp3k> coiaz1, usually: host <IP-address>
<Alacard> yeah
<calebgamb> Okay
<sebsebseb> Alacard: move your data into a new Ext3 partition, back it up some where else?  however your going to do it
<calebgamb> Everything is booted up
<Alacard> yeppers
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: your on a lap top or desktop?
<coiax1> msp3k: Thanks.
<Alacard> I think that is the only way to accomplish my task
<Alacard> thanks for your time
<sebsebseb> Alacard: when 10.04 comes out by the way at the end of April,  you can directly upgrade to it from 8.04, but  you  are unlikely to get Ext4 on upgrade.  You might get Grub 2 on upgrade.   Anyway you don't really need those.
<calebgamb> sebsebseb: Laptop
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: ok so your using wireless?
<calebgamb> Yes im trying to connect
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: :(
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: you might have to configure your wireless,  which won't be easy as a new user
<calebgamb> I connected
<calebgamb> :p
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: ok good
<calebgamb> Im pro at windowsy stuff and ubuntus connection thing is similar
<calebgamb> Now what?
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: Reolize that your lucky, that you got someone, who will guide you in setting up a proper install.   However first, is this just a computer that is going Ubuntu only, or is it going to dual boot Windows as well or what?
<calebgamb> sebsebseb: I know I am lucky to have your awesome tech support, and I want a dual boot with windows.
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: ok I should have probably asked that question later on, now I got to ask this.  Which version of Windows?
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: later on, I meant to put earlier on
<calebgamb> Windows vista sp1
<msp3k> Will any USB scanner work with Linux/Ubuntu nowadays, or is there anything I need to look for?
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: SP1 hmm,  you haven't upgraded to SP3?  right uhmm  you got data in Vista or?
<calebgamb> Home premium
<tomasz> hi there, does somebody know how to install easily the newest version of ATI Catalyst, without playing with all the conf. files?
<tafgr> ?
<calebgamb> I got data in vista >.>
<epinky> !hcl | msp3k
<ubottu> msp3k: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: ok well at least now we know that the install should work.  However this is the time where you should back up any important data just in case something goes wrong which is unlikely.  Also  the time where you should load up Vista, so you can let Vista resize itself, so you don't get data loss.
<lotta> hi
<sebsebseb> lotta: hi
<Recursive> I have three computers on my home network: 1 wired Arch Linux computer, 1 wireless Fedora laptop, and 1 wireless Ubuntu laptop. Both the Ubuntu and Fedora laptops can ping the Arch Linux computer and vice versa, but when I try to have them ping each other, both display "Destination Host Unreachable". Is there some weird setting in Fedora that would prevent the Fedora computer from being seen?
<Recursive> I mean some weird setting on the Ubuntu computer that would prevent it from being seen
<Alacard> is there any sort of computer based training (ironic as it sounds) for ubuntu or debian?
<epinky> Recursive: how are they connected?
<sebsebseb> !training | Alacard
<Recursive> Wirelessly to my router
<ubottu> Alacard: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> Alacard: hmm that's not what I wanted
<Recursive> The Arch Linux computer is the only wired one
<Alacard> lol
<sebsebseb> Alacard: ,but sure there's that stuff,  there's an actsaul course from Canonical etc,  and  there's a free Ubuntu Pocket Guide you can download
<epinky> Alacard: I think there are some from VTC trainning
<sebsebseb> calebgamb: still here?
<Alacard> any that's publicly available (as in open source or... free)?
<lotta> i'm trying to set up the dual screen on xubuntu with a nvidia card. When i boot, i have a splashscreen but when it goes to the connexion screen (gdm i guess) the second screen shutdown and return me a : overrange HV sync. Also i have this warning on : Applications > parameters > Display : RandR exantion is missing for the screen ":0.0" : rotating and resizing extention (RandR) is not enabled fo this screen. Enable it and relaunch
<sebsebseb> Alacard: LPI for general Linux  training
<lotta>  this window. any idea to solve this issue and get the dual screen working plz ? (driver "nv")
<Alacard> alright, thanks man
<lun4tic> does somebody know how to get the 3D driver running on a via cle266 graphics chipset?
<cyberkitsune> Hello
<Natherul> ok i have booted with cd now and started gparted but how do i merge 2 patitions?
<sebsebseb> CyberKitsune: hi
<lun4tic> the openchrome package is installed and their homepage says that my chipset has 3D support
<lotta> no ideas ? :)
<epinky> Recursive: Archy can ping both?
<Recursive> epinky, yeah
<CyberKitsune> I installed the iSight tools on my MacBook4,1 and it extracted the driver successfully, I rebooted, but cheese still doesn't detect the camera.
<CyberKitsune> Am I forgetting something?
<Younder> How do I get dpkg to be aware of a new install, instead of the old 'make install'? I know there is a command, but I forget it's name.
<epinky> Recursive: can Fedora ping Ubuntu?
<Recursive> No
<DaZ> Younder: checkinstall?
<epinky> Recursive: can Ubuntu ping Fedora?
<Recursive> The Fedora computer cannot ping the Ubuntu one and vice versa
<Younder> Daz: Thanks! I've been looking for that for hours..
<epinky> Recursive: ok, go to Fedora and disable iptables: service iptables stop
<epinky> Recursive: then retry
<blackest_knight> strange it says 3 people here
<_BLACK_MAN_> Hello
<_BLACK_MAN_> unbuntu user here
<_BLACK_MAN_> i am experiecing issues with my ubuntu
<_BLACK_MAN_> can anyone help
<sebsebseb> !details | _BLACK_MAN_
<ubottu> _BLACK_MAN_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Recursive> epinky, it still fails.
<douglasawh-work_> I've got a 255MB partition I can mount on the live cd. Is that the hdd boot or a separent thing on the disk? I'm trying to mount an encrypted drive...long story
<Recursive> "Destination host unreachable"
<_BLACK_MAN_> i cannot parse the ORT-8a subset protocol in safe mode
<_BLACK_MAN_> what do i do
<lachouffe> hi ! do you know a good media info viewer (bitrate video /audio codec ...etc) in command line ?
<lachouffe> I cannot use ffmpeg for it
<luckarichmond> ciao
<epinky> Recursive: ok, go to Ubuntu and flush iptables: sudo iptables -F
<erUSUL> lachouffe: filoe can give that info
<qwyeth_> Audio stopped working in my karmic install.  When I boot up and log in my volume is automatically muted and I find that I am no longer a member of the audio group.  Re-adding myself to audio doesn't fix the problem.
<lotta> i'm trying to set up the dual screen on xubuntu with a nvidia card. When i boot, i have a splashscreen but when it goes to the connexion screen (gdm i guess) the second screen shutdown and return me a : overrange HV sync. Also i have this warning on : Applications > parameters > Display : RandR exantion is missing for the screen ":0.0" : rotating and resizing extention (RandR) is not enabled fo this screen. Enable it and relaunch
<lotta>  this window. any idea to solve this issue and get the dual screen working plz ? (driver "nv")
<homezz> when I go to view a mounted ntfs drive I get this error> you dont have enought permission necessary  to view the contents of "ntfs drive' what can be done
<Recursive> epinky, no, it still fails both ways. Lemme make sure I'm doing the ping right: I go to one of the computers and do ifconfig, then read the ip address for wlan0, the go to the other one and do ping -c 3 [ipaddress]
<blackest_knight> homezz sudo :)
<LadyLynn> I'm a complete newbie to ubuntu and am having two problems.  I have an external hard drive that I can not seem to find (it's NTFS) and I would like to view my windows file (dual booting with Vista)
<douglasawh-work_> anybody know about encrypted file systems that can help me get this thing mounted?
<homezz> blackest_knight< u mean sudo mount -a I did that same thing
<joejc> i want to get compiz on 3 monitors. can anyone whos done that before help me?
<blackest_knight> LadyLynn: click on top or bottom panel and add to panel disk mounter
<blackest_knight> homezz: mount -a would only mount whats in fstab
<CyberKitsune> Did anybody see my question earlier?
<LadyLynn> blackest knight, I just added the disk mounter
<blackest_knight> homezz: try sudo nautilus and see if you can navigate to the drive
<Ritzerisk> is there like a command to give me General CPU info like what hardware i have
<blackest_knight> LadyLynn:  with a little luck your drive should pop up on the panel and you can mount it
<LadyLynn> how do I open disk mounter?  I did not see anything change when I added it
<mbrigdan> Somehow the encrypt/decrypt option in my context menu has disappeared. How can I get it back?
<blackest_knight> LadyLynn: it might take a reboot/ log out  before it works
<LadyLynn> ok, thank you
<blackest_knight> is there really less than 30 people here ?
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: no there is over 1300 people here
<Ritzerisk> lotsa peeps
<blackest_knight> hmm weird pidgin says 24 currently
<blackest_knight> 26
<sebsebseb> Ritzerisk: yeah about 1400
<homezz> blackest_knight< nautilus could not get to the ntfs drive
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: Pidgin is known to not be that good, with IRC
<Ritzerisk> holy kanoli
<mbrigdan> Somehow the encrypt/decrypt option in my context menu has disappeared. How can I get it back?
<JavaShin> os[Linux 2.6.31-16-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.66GHz] mem[Physical: 1001.0MB, 66.7% free] disk[Total: 36.7GB, 86.2% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<vis> Hi everyone :) I've added a PPA in ubuntu for a different version of mplayer, and reinstalled it via apt. How can I check that the version of mplayer I have installed is from this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: Xchat is ok, but I much prefer Konversation which is a KDE app,  which I will run in Gnome or KDE
<JavaShin> video[ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] @ Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub]
<sebsebseb> blackest_knight: (and the KDE I am running in at the moment, is not in Kubuntu)
<Shai_-> hi
<Shai_-> i'm trying to set up the dual screen on xubuntu with a nvidia card. When i boot, i have a splashscreen but when it goes to the connexion screen (gdm i guess) the  second screen shutdown and return me a : overrange HV sync. Also i have this warning on : Applications > parameters > Display : RandR exantion is missing for the
<Shai_->  screen ":0.0" : rotting and resizing extention (RandR) is not enabled fo thnis screen
<epinky> Ritzerisk: lshw -c cpu
<Ritzerisk> would anyone know a QUICK command to show Basic Hardware like cpu mem and such
<Ritzerisk> thanks
<sebsebseb> !irc |  blackest_knight
<ubottu> blackest_knight: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<homezz> blackest_knight< nautilus could not get to the drive
<Shai_-> Enable it and relaunch this windo
<blackest_knight> homezz is the drive mounted ?
<Shai_-> any idea to solve this issue and get the dual screen working plz ? (driver "nv")
<Shai_-> :)
<homezz> yes
<homezz> blackest_knight< yes
<vis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Travis-42> Is there a key-binding to move a window between multiple monitors?
<vis> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mbrigdan> Somehow the encrypt/decrypt option in my context menu has disappeared. How can I get it back?
<vis> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<MTec007> looking for a bit of advice. as a regular laptop, no servers, what should i do as far as a firewall goes? is it ok stock or should i do something more?
<graham_> mtec007 do you have a router?
<MTec007> some times
<MTec007> at times its a direct modem connection
<blackest_knight> homezz: usually sudo will get you into most drives does properties tell you anything?
<graham_> i rely on my router to be my firewall
<graham_> do you have cable or dsl
<graham_> ?
<epinky> !ufw | MTec007
<ubottu> MTec007: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<graham_> or that...
<MTec007> on dsl atm
<graham_> you probably get a new ip address everytime you connect
<graham_> so it's probably not a big deal
<MTec007> well that set aside, i still think there should be a consern?
<DASPRiD> This question may probably already have appeared a few times, does someone know, why the ralink rt61 wifi adapter doesn't work anymore on ubuntu 9.10?
<vis> I'm a bit confused here - if I add this PPA https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer and then 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' , will it by default install the version from that PPA?
<graham_> look into the firestarter package in synaptic
<Hilikus> where is the best place to configure samba shares? i usually do it in /etc/samba/smb.conf but every time i update distro it tries to override it, which tells me i'm doing it in the wrong place
<graham_> it's a nice gui for seting up a basic firewall
<mbrigdan> Somehow the encrypt/decrypt option in my context menu has disappeared. How can I get it back?
<syrius> how do I burn video_ts in ubuntu to playable dvd?
<graham_> you should probably find yourself an online port scanner to test it
<epinky> mbrigdan: you mean in Gnome?
<Recursive> After disabling the firewalls on both computers it worked. Thanks all.
<graham_> try the test before and after setup to  make sure it works
<mbrigdan> epinky, Yeah, you used to get an encrypt / decrypt option when you right-clicked files
<fiber> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew if rsync could do multi-part downloads (ie: initialize multiple connections to download one file... preferably through ssh or sftp)... i have a server that limits the speed per connection but i can have multiple connections to speed things up... thanks!
<epinky> mbrigdan: try : sudo apt-get install seahorse-plugins
<epinky> mbrigdan: then restart gdm: sudo service gdm restart
<White_Pelican> is there any way to add icons like cut and paste to the main toolbar in Nautilus?
<mbrigdan> epinky, ok, trying it now
<Hilikus> where is the best place to configure samba shares? i usually do it in /etc/samba/smb.conf but every time i update distro it tries to override it, which tells me i'm doing it in the wrong place
<epinky> Hilikus: use swat, you will also need xinetd
<Hilikus> epinky: what is it
<Hilikus> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vis> Can anyone please help me check that I've properly installed this version of mplayer? https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<ShyGuy> hello, what channel should I join for PHP issues
<jMyles> I have one Ubuntu box hooked up to a stereo system.  I'd like for others to be able to connect (preferably by http - web based) and view and modify a playlist of music files.  Where to begin?
<graham_> Hilikus try: !pyneighborhood
<epinky> ShyGuy: ##php
<graham_> !pyneighborhood
<Hilikus> !pyneighborhood
<leopistabas> anyone know how to see my music from itouch on linux?
<graham_> hilikus here's the url: https://launchpad.net/pyneighborhood
<fujimitsu> any known issues dual booting vista/9.10 with grub2 ?
<vis> fujimitsu: works fine for me :)
<cheri703> what is the best way to be able to access my desktop files from my laptop?
<Hilikus> graham_: browsing?
<cheri703> while not on the same network
<Diverdude> how do i access the file system of a windows computer on my LAN-network from ubuntu?
<graham_> hilikus: i think it can mount too
<semioticrobotic> cheri703: Have you tried the Ubuntu One service?
<cheri703> ah, true, but I'm hoping to be able to just browse as needed...
<xenaxon> +
<Hilikus> i don't need a frontend. i know how to do it in text. my qusetion is, where should it be done so that an update won't tell me i need to choose between a local version and a dist version
<tj_> hey, whats the hack for fixing pulse audio popping ?
<graham_> local and dist version of what?
<Hilikus> graham_: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tj_> hey, whats the hack for fixing pulse audio popping ? in Karmic ?
<olvap> hi, im making an example. i need to change in the irb console the method +, so when i make 1+1 i get 3 instead of 2. any one could give an orientation?
<Diverdude> how do i access the file system of a windows computer on my LAN-network from ubuntu?
<graham_> does it tell you where it wants to place it?
<epinky> Diverdude: use smb://path/to/windows/share on nautilus
<Diverdude> epinky, what is nautilus?
<epinky> Diverdude: are you using GnomeP
<leopistabas> anyone know how to see my music from itouch on linux?
<greenshift> hi. using ubuntu 9.10 and dell inspiron 1501 with german keyboard layout, sometimes the ALT-GR key works, sometimes not (to make the at-sign etc.). anyone the same prob?
<epinky> Diverdude: are you using Gnome?*
<Diverdude> epinky, yeah
<epinky> Diverdude: File browser
<FlashMaster> ïðèâåò
<Rewt`> nautilis is like Explorer.exe in windows
<mindwipe> Hello. Earlier today I got a zombie process which were used by the "root". I tried to kill it with its pid and with kill -9 pid.. But it didn't work. Anyone knows what I should do next time I got one zombie?
<Recursive> Why does a sshfs mounted filesystem appear for the user that mounted it but not for root?
<graham_> hilikus: i just checked and my smb.conf is in /usr/share/samba/
<multiman> omfg
<graham_> try copying yours to that directory
<Hilikus> graham_: mmmm i never noticed that. there's 2
<vis> Can anyone please help me check that I've properly installed this version of mplayer, and not just the standard mplayer? https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<mindwipe> Hello. Earlier today I got a zombie process which were used by the "root". I tried to kill it with its pid and with kill -9 pid.. But it didn't work. Anyone knows what I should do next time I got one zombie?
<greenshift> hi. using ubuntu 9.10 and dell inspiron 1501 with german keyboard layout, sometimes the ALT-GR key works, sometimes not (to make the at-sign etc.). anyone the same prob?
<neodragon> I am looking for a vpn client that is compatible with the Cisco VPN client, my work insists on putting XP on all their laptops, but they will allow me to dual boot with linux as long as I leave the XP partition in tact?
<graham_> most program updates deal nicely with manually edited files
<Typh> Can anyone lend a hand? I can't launch the software sources gui: http://dpaste.com/136426/
<neodragon> I have been trying to download the linux port of the Cisco VPN clent, but where ever I go to download it they want me to sign up for a member ship on their webite.
<dkkong> I've got an issue with the PPC Karmic Disc. It burns and loads fine on my mac, but I get an authentication failed when it tries to login. There's no username and password, so I can't login to the Live CD. How do I fix this?
<epinky> neodragon: pptp-client does not work?
<The> y
<Tiders> Why does Kubuntus fonts randomly go really small on some boots
<epinky> neodragon: I think it's on pptp-linux package
<neodragon> epinky: sorry what do you mean by pptp?
<syrius> how do I burn video_ts with brasero?
<epinky> neodragon: it's a  VPN client
<abel408> Hey everyone. I installed ubuntu on my windows partition using wubi. How can I access my windows files from inside ubuntu?
<baxter_kylie> Anyone know how to install legacy grub? Fresh install of 9.10 won't boot since it seems to hate raid1 & root on lvm.
<Recursive> WTF the Ubuntu computer and Fedora computer will now only be able to ping each other for a little while after they connect to my network. After that they stop working
<ubuntu__> <
<iceroot> baxter_kylie: only working if you use alternate cd
<ubuntu__> M
<neodragon> epinky: OH ok, I will try it and see if that works then. Is it compatible with a cisco vpn connection
<vis> abel408: navigate to /media using the file manager, by clicking on "places" in the top menu
<ubuntu__> sorry
<ubuntu__> >nick Dolgo
<baxter_kylie> iceroot: Used server (aka / alternate) cd.
<ubuntu__> i ; on qwerty lol
<iceroot> baxter_kylie: server != alternate
<lexsoOr> !lmms
<syrius> why is ubuntu unstable?
<syrius> nothing seems to work
<iceroot> baxter_kylie: but maybe server can handle raid/lvm too
<baxter_kylie> iceroot: Not directly, no, but they both use the debian installer.
<iceroot> syrius: its debian unstable :)
<Ritzerisk> would anyone know a QUICK command to show Basic Hardware like cpu mem and such
<iceroot> !doesntwork | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<epinky> neodragon: it can use many protocols , you mean ipsec?
<Scunizi> Ritzerisk: sudo lshw
<baxter_kylie> iceroot: It seems to be more of a bunch of grub2 error. I see issues across the internet that seem similar. Quite a few open bug reports with no replies.
<syrius> iceroot no its not have you read the changes logs it doesn't use debian sid anymore it does its own packaging
<iceroot> syrius: its still based on debian
<neodragon> epinky: yes I believe that is what the cisco vpn client uses.
<syrius> no its not it just uses the debian package system iceroot
<iceroot> syrius: please read some links. like ubuntu.com
<iceroot> syrius: or interviews with mark shattle...
<Guest12407> looking for a compatible USB wireless g adapter...Any at office max that will work?
<abel408> vis: Thanks, but I do not have a media directory in my home directory. I have music, movies, pictures, documents, and downloads. All don't contain anything in them.
<syrius> how am I wrong? ice
<iceroot> syrius: especialy the interview about the same release times for debian and ubuntu
<syrius> have you not read the change logs? iceroot
<flowerface> i want to use kubuntu on my flash drive usb . and pluge it to any computer and run it. just like live cd. how can i do it?
<neodragon> epinky: unfortunately the servers that my company has me monitoring are all Windows Server 2003. :(
<syrius> for a stable debian release it takes ages iceroot
<Scunizi> flowerface: boot the live cd for kubuntu and in the menus there will be an option for creaating a usb stick.. I did it and it works.
<vis> abel408: go to your root directory - that's like 'My Computer' in windows
<vis> we call it /
<syrius> iceroot they have stopped using debian sid
<vis> from there, go into media
<vis> abel408: that's where all your hard drives and cdroms, usb disks etc are listed if they're mounted
<abel408> vis: Found it. It is in File System -> Host. Thanks
<syrius> well according to someone that use to be a dev for debian and did some dev work with ubuntu told me that iceroot
<vis> abel408: have a look around the file system, try and get aquainted to it.
<flowerface> Scunizi ok
<vis> don't do anything.. just look :)
<iceroot> !debian | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<iceroot> syrius: read that
<iceroot> syrius: http://blogs.computerworld.com/14499/shuttleworth_wants_debian_ubuntu_co_operation
<flowerface> i want to use kubuntu on my flash drive usb . and pluge it to any computer and run it. just like live cd. how can i do it?
<epinky> neodragon: ok, then you'll need openswan, good luck
<iceroot> !usb | flowerface
<ubottu> flowerface: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<neodragon> epinky: thanks for the help
<flowerface> iceroot no not installing. i want to use usb stick as i use live cd
<iceroot> flowerface: 2. link from ubottu
<iceroot> flowerface: ah ok, just put the iso on the usb disk
<vis> guys, can anyone who's happy with divx streaming with mplayer in firefox talk me through their mplayer settings? I think mine are a bit messed up
<iceroot> flowerface: for e.g. use dd to copy the cd to usb
<iceroot> syrius: trust me now? or do you need more links?
<flowerface> iceroot hmm. ok
<syrius> well that guy could also not know what he is talking about just like people post info about ufo's on the net iceroot
<syrius> well the article sounds more like a fight rather than ubuntu actually using debian sid
<dath> Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iceroot> syrius: np :) i am working with a debian maintainer, and everyday i hear how much he hates ubuntu because of "not upstreaming patches back to debian"
<dath> what now? :O
<jpds> dath: Install: libcanberra-gtk-module
<dath> jpds: it is installed already :(
<jpds> dath: What are you trying to run?
<dath> jpds: quake 3 setup
<iceroot> syrius: Development for Karmic just recently opened and many of the new features have not yet started to appear. Currently the changes include the sync of packages from Debian Unstable or Sid has begun, a new kernel based on 2.6.30 and the latest development release of GNOME, 2.27.1.
<jpds> dath: From the command line?
<iceroot> syrius: directly from ubuntu.com
<iceroot> syrius: info for karmic alpha 1
<dath> jpds: yes, with the shell script from id
<iceroot> syrius: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1
<jpds> dath: Put: "strace -e open -f" in front of the shell command and paste the end of the output at paste.ubuntu.com
<syrius> hmm well it seems that dude was all talk and doesn't know what he is talking about
<gatekeeper> how do i use transmission torrent
<iceroot> syrius: As with every new release, packages--applications and software of all kinds--are being updated at a rapid pace. Many of these packages come from an automatic sync from Debian's Unstable branch. For a list of all packages being accepted for 9.10 Karmic Koala, please subscribe to karmic-changes:
<dath> jpds: may the cause be that the installer needs the root password
<jpds> dath: Maybe, the output will tell.
<DarkWell> got probs with the ubuntu 9.10 liveCD run ;
<DarkWell> trying cryptsetup --verbose -c twofish-xts-essiv:sha256 luksFormat /dev/sda5 /media/e91a1c82-4f7f-4a36-b15d-c867056ccb84/desktop1/root
<dath> jpds: i changed the root password and gave it to the installer but i get the same error
<DarkWell> Command failed: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<DarkWell> Check kernel for support for the twofish-xts-essiv cipher spec and verify that /dev/sda6 contains at least 133 sectors
<DarkWell> I thought that the livdCD had support for this
<jpds> DarkWell: Have you run modprobe dm-crypt?
<DarkWell> jpds, seems that dmcrypt works
<santa123> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> santa123: Hi.
<santa123> !stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<DarkWell> dm-crypt is already loaded
<hsa2> hello all
<hsa2> anyone using gnome-do ?
<jpds> dath: Try installing: ia32-libs
<dath> jpds: cant find that package in synaptic
<DarkWell> anyways seems that I cant create any good stuff with the liveCD ?
<hsa2> what happens whan i press '.' in gnome-do?
<hsa2> it opens a window like a text input
<DarkWell> i refuse using anything that could be attack by watermark attacks
<hsa2> but i cannot understand what it does
<jpds> DarkWell: Well, you just have to find out where twofish-xts-essiv is.
<jpds> dath: I'm sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<hsa2> any idea for me
<DarkWell> yes where =
<jpds> hsa2: It's for adding long texts really...
<hsa2> ?
<DarkWell> ?
<hsa2> hmmm
<hsa2> i see now
<hsa2> thanks a lot
<DarkWell> i have the twofish and twofish-common modules
<jpds> hsa2: Like, if you use the Remmeber the Milk plugin.
<DarkWell> modprobe -l | grep $what ?
<jpds> hsa2: Type something and hit Esc, and it'll add the text to the text field you're in.
<Typh> Can anyone lend a hand? I can't launch the software sources gui: http://dpaste.com/136426/
<epinky> hsa2: Pressing . (period) as the first key in a pane enters Text Mode, when applicable. Use it for typing larger amounts of text, or when you want to type without distractions. Do will automatically enter this mode when there are no other options than text for you to select. http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Using_Do
<syrius> hmm
<syrius> ubuntu is anti democratic they are pro capitalism therefor they are unanarchist
<vis> anyone have any ideas about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8539150#post8539150
<jpds> syrius: Cool, but offtopic for here.
<leopistabas> anyone know how to see my music from itouch on linux?
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<syrius> why you not in offtopic jpds
<jpds> syrius: I'm in 35 channels as it is.
<cheezey> question. is there anything that allows me to extract the "EDID" thingy from my laptop. (im following: http://republicadelosbananos.wordpress.com/2009/12/10/solution-for-nvidia-210m-causing-blank-screen-after-driver-install/ but the program they suggest crashes on my computer no matter what :X)
<DarkWell> AES didnt work eier this ccommand gave exactly same error :
<DarkWell> cryptsetup --verbose -c aes-xts-essiv:sha256 luksFormat /dev/sda5 /media/e91a1c82-4f7f-4a36-b15d-c867056ccb84/desktop1/root
<syrius> leopistabas just use rockbox I just put a folder on my ipod and put the music there and I disabled the ipod plugin for rhythmbox and enable the MTP plugin this will only let you see the music in the folder you created
<dath> jpds: quake 3 runs now, you have to run the script as root
<jpds> DarkWell: Try: sudo lukformat -t ext3 /dev/sda5
<jpds> DarkWell: Ah, glad to hear you sorted it.
<syrius> dath link?
<leopistabas> syrius, ok and that will work with itouvh?
<dath> syrius: what link?
<syrius> to how to use that with quake 3 dath
<unop> Typh, sounds like it's missing a template , a file or so. what happens when you try and run it without gksudo?
<syrius> dunno look at rockbox to see if it supports your ipod model leopistabas
<Typh> unop: same thing
<dath> syrius: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/ , http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t252074.html
<dath> all you have to do is run the script as root
<dath> then it seems to work
<dath> game starts
<judgen> How do i set the gnome icon theme from kde?
<dath> unfortunately without sound, but im gonna fix that
<unop> Typh, hmm, I would try reinstalling the software-properties-gtk package in the hope that it replaces the missing file(s).   sudo aptitude reinstall software-properties-gtk
#ubuntu 2009-12-22
<syrius> the reason why it doesn't support all models has to do with apple keep on making new encrypt methods on the ipods they make to prevent projects like that leopistabas
<syrius> it is one of the reasons
<Harper> hi all
<Typh> unop: No such luck :(
<Harper> anyone uses LastFM? i have a question
<richthegeek> Harper: yes, I do
<b3rz3rk3r> Anyone tell me if its possible for a power supply to "go bad" and still work, but just not provide enough juice to boot anymore
<unop> Typh, what are you attempting to do, if i may ask?
<Typh> unop: nothing, just get it working. It
<apn> b3rz3rk3r, yes, the voltage can be change due to some factors
<zzzxzzz> hi there
<jtaji> b3rz3rk3r: yeah certainly
<Typh> It's broken on Jolicloud for whatever reason
<richthegeek> b3zr3rk3r: yes, it happened to a laptop of mine a few years back - now it only boots when its above 95% charge
<jtaji> b3rz3rk3r: and they are a common point of failure compared to many of the other PC parts
<zzzxzzz> can anybody help me how can i reinstall my system ?
<Belinrahs> is it possible to migrate from a wubi installation of Karmic to a regular install, with it's own partition and all that?
<b3rz3rk3r> thanks for replies all... so best way to test (without another machine) would be to remove it and take it to a store for them to test right?
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz: backup your home folder and export a syn package list, reinstall from an ISO of 9.10, restore home and run the syn list
<apn> zzzxzzz the same way as you installed it, just make a backup of your data first.
<Telemaco> hola
<Telemaco> de que se trata esto?
<Typh> I don't suppose it's possible to get a list of where sources are read from? When I update, there's ones listed that aren't in /etc/apt/sources.list and I wonder if one of them is messing with a true reinstall
<b3rz3rk3r> !es | Telemaco
<ubottu> Telemaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<e3co> on the ubuntu live cd filesystem where is the .bashrc
<jtaji> Typh: they can also be sourced from files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<Belinrahs> Did anyone see my question, need help :)
<jtaji> Typh: to be more precise, files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ which end in .list
<b3rz3rk3r> apn, jtaji, richthegeek, thanks for replies all... so best way to test (without another machine) would be to remove it and take it to a store for them to test right?
<richthegeek> Belinrahs: backup your home folder and export a syn package list, reinstall from an ISO of 9.10, restore home and run the syn list
<e3co> .bashrc location on squash filesystem within the ubuntu live  cd
<ubuntu_mad> Can someone take a look at this http://pastebin.com/d300ab033
<zzzxzzz> richthegeek: how can i reinstall an iso 9.10?
<Harper> how i can do a macro that when LastFM end the scrobbling goes next track
<jtaji> b3rz3rk3r: perhaps if you had a real good pc shop
<Belinrahs> richthegeek: sounds like a plan to me, thanks
<apn> b3rz3rk3r, yes
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz: download the ISO, burn to a disk with Brasero, boot from it, follow simple instructions
<vis> can anyone help me out with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290333&page=5
<vis> im trying to stream divx from ninjavideo.net
<vis> it uses a java applet workaround to stream divx from megaupload
<vis> it looks like the majority of people have got it working, but I'm stuck
<FloodBot4> vis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vis> sorry
<judgen> HOw do i pick gnome icon theme from terminal?
<b3rz3rk3r> jtaji, apn  mkay, thanks guyz
<vis> divx is working fine from other sites
<zzzxzzz> unfortunatelly i dont have cd rom
<Pelo> evening , my PCI parralle port printer card isn'T working properly,  the comp sees it , but I can'T print,  the printer is fine , I've tested it on my onboard port and previous releases of ubuntu have it working , even on the live cd , help please,  I followed a post in the forum but it didn,T work
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz : do you have a usb thumbdrive at least 4gb big?
<zzzxzzz> yes i have
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz : use the "USB startup disk creator" app
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz : its in the System->Preferences menu I think
<smiter> anyone have any idea how to work around and fix the black screen on install of ubuntu?
<richthegeek> choose the ISO file, choose the thumb drive, reboot and boot from that thumb drive
<apn> smiter, alternative cd
<Pelo> smiter, when do you get the black screen ?
<smiter> ?
<smiter> i get the black screen after the begiing of the splash
<Pelo> smiter, apn  means the alternate install cd,  it's text based installer, some DOS like graphics,  easier on the comp during the install process
<smiter> i have tried 9.10 9.04 and 8.10 all give me a black screen once i hit install
<Pelo> smiter, do you hawe a special video card ?
<smiter> yeah, it takes the short yellow bus to school every morning... lol..   radeon 9200 ati
<_CommandeR_> need to open sqllitedb file what use?
<Pelo> smiter, does the live cd work for you ?
<smiter> no.. i mean.. it loads and installs.. but i cant see anything.. i know its there because i hear the drums.. to log in
<Pelo> smiter, try the alternate install cd it is your best bet and the easiest way to go about it
<zzzxzzz> richthegeek: can i do something with terminal?
<smiter> ok i will download the alt right now and give it a shot.. would it be better to go with 9.04 or 9.10  ?
<zzzxzzz> richthegeek: trough terminal?
<smiter> for the radeon 9200 card?
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz : I dont think so
<richthegeek> zzzxzzz : but probably - there very little in Linux that you can only do from the gui, besides watching videos
<Pelo> smiter, no difference that I can tell,  I assume the latest one would have the latest drivers
<zzzxzzz> thank anyway
<epinky> _CommandeR_: maybe "sqlite3 /path/to/file.sqlitedb" ?
<smiter> pelo, i know there is an issue with my card.. and drivers   (Radeon 9200 ati)
<smiter> but i thought that was on ly with 9.10 but 8.10 is giving me the same prob
<macius> Hey I just decided to toss ubuntu on my mac as primary os and wondering if its possible to boot straight into ubuntu. Considering I don't have any mac partition so am in able atm to grab refit
<richthegeek> mode -s richthegeek
<Pelo> smiter, it's not your card specificaly as far as I know,  ATI refuses to make their drivers open so and the drivers they make for linux are limited
<sebsebseb> smiter: is that an old or new card?
<FFForever> any idea why i would get a grey box for no reason?, i can move it work space to work space
<hmagoo> hello, is it possible to keep a USB 2,0 external drive to be the same /dev regardless of what other media is connected to USB upon reboot?
<Pelo> smiter, once you get ubuntu installed with the alt-cd it will install a vesa driver wthat will be enough to get you to boot and then install the correct driver for your card
<hmagoo> or whatever drives are connected in the system for that matter
<FFForever> hmagoo, the /dev is depended when the drive is plugged in
<smiter> Pelo do you have any idea on how to install the driver for the ati cards  like the radeon 9200?
<homezz> i just was able to mount my ntfs dive but I can see all of my files what can i do
<RomainK> Well this is a shocker.
<Pelo> smiter, once you have ubuntu isntalled, you go to menu > system > admin > restricted driver manager ,  you'll get a choice of drivers to shoose from , if your card is recognised properly,  which it should , if not you need to dl the driver from the ATI/RAdeon website and install it manualy,  which is not that big a deal , but the restricterd driver manager should work so donT, worry about that yet,  just know that you have options if it do
<Pelo> esn't work
<RomainK> I was gonna ask a karmic-related question but it appears that's not what I have installed.
<RomainK> Nevermind then.
<jtaji> hmagoo: the /dev/sdxy might change, but after you plug it in do a 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/' and find which one is pointing to your usb drive, that won't change
<Hilikus> configuring ufw, what's the FROM TO fields? are those to allow connections in a specific range of ips?
<smiter> cool thanks.. i would like to get away from Microsoft and windblows
<jtaji> hmagoo: that's also how drives are listed in your fstab nowadays, by UUID
<matts> anybody here willing to help me get my wireless working in ubuntu please
<jtaji> !uuid | hmagoo fyi
<ubottu> hmagoo fyi: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jtaji> Hilikus: yes
<hmagoo> ty all for your help
<Hilikus> jtaji: what's the format? say i want to allow 192.168.0.*
<Inzuka> What are the chances of someone being able to help me figure out why my sound isn't working in 9.10? :p
<jtaji> Hilikus: 192.168.0.0/24
<jtaji> Hilikus: there's some examples in the man page
<LP> how can I run a script on login in Gnome?
<Pelo> ko what kind of script ?
<jtaji> !startup | LP
<ubottu> LP: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LP> thx jtaji
<Hilikus> jtaji: yes, there are, but i'm confused with the TO field. based on what you said that's only 1 field so what do i write in the other? i would think it would be FROM 192.168.0.0 TO 192.168.0.255 but that's not what you said
<matts_> anyone here willing to help me get my wireless working in ubuntu?
<Inzuka> I'll take it that means zero to little chance then.  haha :)
<MrSchaapman> I'm trying to change an icon in an iconset and it's not working. :/
<mnaines> Are there any native Linux VoIP programs with a built-in CRM and a predictive autodialer?
<mooseburger> I am trying to burn 9.10 to CD using brasero in 8.04. The CD is blank with 700MB of space, but brasero claims there isn't enough space for the 690MB 9.10 ISO. Is a 700MB CD not enough for some reason?
<mnaines> mooseburger, I never had a problem with it
<MrSchaapman> Anybody?
<matts_> anybody here know itf theres a patch or something to get to get my realtek driver to work with in ndiswrapper
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Where can i get extra themes for Ubuntu?
<jtaji> Hilikus: yes you can specify a from address and port, and a to address and port
<Pelo> Dominian, gnome-look.org
<Inzuka> Open the personalization menu, and there's a button to click on that says "Get more themes online."
<apn> domjohnson, gnome/kde/xfce/whatnot?
<Hilikus> jtaji: so what's the /24 thing?
<domjohnson> It's Dominic :)
<domjohnson> Ok
<domjohnson> thanks :)
<jtaji> Hilikus: generally on my server, with one network interface, all my rules look like: ufw allow from any to any port XXXX
<S0LIDUS> domjohnson, If you have the hardware to support it you might want to consider emerald.
<smiter> i wish i had thought about coming here a week ago when i started this lol
<jtaji> Hilikus: that's how you specify a network, rather than a single IP, in an address field
<mnaines> Are there any native Linux VoIP programs with a built-in CRM and a predictive autodialer?
<Pelo> mnaines, check in synaptic
<Inzuka> I figure I might as well ask one more time:  Anyone able to help me figure out why my sound isn't working on 9.10?
<jtaji> Hilikus: correction, they are mostly like: ufw allow proto tcp from any to any port XXXX
<matts_> anybody here know itf theres a patch or something to get to get my realtek driver to work with in ndiswrapper
<mooseburger> Again. I am trying to burn 9.10 to CD using brasero in 8.04. The CD is blank with 700MB of space, but brasero claims there isn't enough space for the 690MB 9.10 ISO. Is a 700MB CD not enough for some reason?
<zzzzzeusta> anyone know how to communicate using the ftdi driver? i bricked my router, soldered some serial pins onto the board, got it turned on, and even downloaded the ftdi drivers from ubuntu
<patpatpat> can anyone help me get rid of the diplay identifier in the corner of my screen?
<patpatpat> right now it say "Laptop 11"" in the upper rleft corner
<patpatpat> I cant see anyhting in display setting to get rid of it
<jtaji> zzzzzeusta: support for that is built into the kernel, it should just show up as /dev/ttyUSB0
<gaspar|work> Hi! I can't connect to my workplace using VPN, I configured the connection but when I click it nothing happens. Is there a way to run if from console so I can troubleshoot it?
<tesseracter> i need to format a external 2tb HD, it needs to be read by osx and linux mostly. is there a good format for that, with large file support?
<patpatpat> @tesseracter ive tired and never gotten that to work for me YMMV
<jtaji> tesseracter: can osx read ntfs?
<BrianE> I've just discovered and confirmed a bug with Empathy...
<patpatpat> can anyone help me get rid of the display identifier in the corner of my screen?  right now it says "Laptop 11"" in the upper left corner
<jtaji> !bugs | BrianE
<ubottu> BrianE: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BrianE> If you're in the "Conversation" or another menu whilst in a chat and you receive a message, all windows, panels etc become unresponsive to keystrokes / mouse clicks...
<matts_> anybody here know itf theres a patch or something to get to get my realtek driver to work with in ndiswrapper
<patpatpat> google has not helped be yet
<jtaji> patpatpat: I'm not sure what that would be, can you take a screen shot of it?
<patpatpat> sure how can i share a screeshot with you?
<jtaji> !paste | patel
<ubottu> patel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jtaji> patpatpat: ^^^
<jtaji> patpatpat: Print Screen key to take a screenshot
<zzzzzeusta> jtaji: you are right, it did just show up as /dev/ttyUSB0
<zzzzzeusta> now how to communicate to it...
<jtaji> that's the big question ;)
<tesseracter> jtaji, mac ntfs is quite flaky, ntfs works pretty well on linux.
<Jaza> I currently have Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS and want to upgrade to the latest version but are not able on update manager, can anyone help?
<patpatpat> http://imagebin.org/76420
<patpatpat> that is my screenshot ^^^
<jtaji> tesseracter: hmm, yeah that's why I would have recommended it on the linux side
<bruceh> Jaza, you have to update to 9.04 first
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, it's possible only from lts to lts, or one version at time
<S0LIDUS> Jaza, You can only upgrade an LTS to an LTS.
<bruceh> then you can update to 9.10
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, you could wait for ubuntu 10.04
<patpatpat> you can see the Laptop 11" in  the left upper corner
<jtaji> tesseracter: you'll be limited to 4GB files with fat32
<tesseracter> jtaji, ive got ntfs on my 16gb flash stick, couldnt get ntfs-3g working on the mac.
<LP> can anyone tell me how I enable DHCP on a NIC (I mean so that it's automatic after reboot)
<EliasAmaral> 8.04: you need to upgrate to 8.10, then 9.04, then 9.10, Jaza
<tesseracter> jtaji, i dont want to mess with windows filesystems, because i never see windows any more.
<EliasAmaral> or, wait for next release (that will be lts)
<jtaji> tesseracter: I hear ya, don't know of any better options
<patpatpat> it appears when multiple monitors are connected to identify them but i dont have multiple connected atm
<jtaji> patpatpat: that shows up for me when I am in the Display Preferences, but goes away when I exit
<Jaza> EliasAmaral: how do I go about upgrading that way?  I tried upgrade manager and not able to.
<patpatpat> hmm maybe i have a ghost diplay prefs i will try to kill it
<S0LIDUS> Jaza, You should be aware that moving away from an LTS can be risky!
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, well, I usually disable non-standard repositories, do apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade, or something like that
<patpatpat> ok that did the trick thanks jtaji - sorry for the noob question
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, i am not sure what is the "official" way to do ti
<EliasAmaral> it
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, in fact I often prefer a clean installation =/
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, if you have your home separated it is easier
<jtaji> official way is Update Manager for desktop, or do-release-upgrade for command line
<EliasAmaral> Jaza, and, in fact, gnome configuration is guaranteed to be portable among various versions
<cactusfrog> hi
<S0LIDUS> cactusfrog, hello
<EliasAmaral> hi
<bruceh> To be honest, I've never had good luck upgrading between major releases. In my experience, various settings for various packages do not get updated correctly. (Pulseaudio comes to mind.) However, YMMV.
<mkquist> Ive found that it seems to take forever to upgrade anway
<mkquist> fresh install seems much quicker
<fujimitsu> !upgrade | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<smiter> you would think they would try to make it more seamless in the upgrading process
<jtaji> it's worked fine for me on multiple machines
<jtaji> I just think all you folks with problem hardware are in here ;)
<smiter> yep lol
<bruceh> mkquist: well, it would, if not for the fact that making backups can take a while. And anyway, upgrading any operating system can be a challenge. It's worthwhile to go slow and cover all your bases.
<jtaji> seriously though, it's been solid the last couple of versions, mostly
<Jaza> Ubottu: I tried that page and when ran update manager I get the following "Could not download all repository indexes"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smiter> what about the video card problems and black screens from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Typh> Can anyone lend a hand? I can't launch the software sources gui: http://dpaste.com/136426/ I've already tried reinstalling it, no luck. Jaunty (Jolicloud)
<fujimitsu> only thing we are really addressing here is to have a backup of all 'important' data before clicking that upgrade button.. streamline is an overstatement
<cactusfrog> i cant open my data from my windows hd because it didn't shutdown correctyl but i cant shutdown correctly because windows wont boot up how can i get around this?
<DaZ> cactusfrog: -o force?
<jtaji> cactusfrog: you can run ntfsfix on it
<cactusfrog> how do i do that?
<cactusfrog> i am newbie
<RealKillaz> hi I'm trying Empaty now, but connecting to MSN gives me a network error
<Jaza> I think I might of done it, waiting
<jtaji> cactusfrog: firstly you'll need to install the 'ntfsprogs' package to get ntfsfix
<bruceh> RealKillaz, what error do you get, exactly?
<cactusfrog> so sudo app install ntfsprogs
<zzzzzeusta> i bricked my router, bought a serial cable, soldered the pins to the appropriate spots, installted the ftdi drivers, plugged the router into the computer, it's recognized as /dev/ttyUSB0, but i don't know how to communicate with it to put on the default firmware, anyone mind helping me?
<zzzzzeusta> i was following this: http://www.myopenrouter.com/article/10341/Recover-Your-WGR614L-Using-a-Serial-Console-Windows/ but i use linux
<zzzzzeusta> i.e. ubuntu
<jtaji> cactusfrog: sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<RealKillaz> bruceh, that's the thing I'm trying to find out where empathy logs it's errors
<cactusfrog> k done
<RealKillaz> so I can find the root cause of the Network error
<RealKillaz> bruceh, cause that is too generic
<UnHolyTerror> java - authentication window is frozen!
<RealKillaz> bruceh, right now the GUI only gives me Network Error
<oorah> for some reason with epiphany i can't save images.
<cactusfrog> what do i do now?
<jtaji> cactusfrog: now run 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin the results
<smiter> p9.10 desktop
<jtaji> !paste | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<KenBW2> i think i have files in an MTP device that Nautilus isn't showing - how can i get to them?
<UnHolyTerror> java - authentication window is frozen! won't accept input.
<cactusfrog> ok http://pastebin.com/m6dd334b2
<oorah> for some reason with epiphany i can't save images.
<cactusfrog> i have two harddives the one with the data i need is the 220 gig one
<shashike> hello  all!!!!!!!
<smiter> can the live cd be burned to a dvd instead of a cd and still run?
<cactusfrog> 320
<blkrbt> smiter: yes
<UnHolyTerror> as long as it's bootable - yes.
<graelb> Hello... is it possible/easy to convert a ubuntu x86 installation to 64bit?
<smiter> tnx
<jtaji> graelb: no
<LRCV8> Hi. First Irc use ever, can someone tell me if it's working or not?
<graelb> Damn. Alright ,thanks =)
<UnHolyTerror> yes
<LRCV8> Thanks.
<knightrage_>  /j #linux
<knightrage_> oopsies.
<LRCV8> Can anyone throw any light on an Wicd problem please?
<fujimitsu> knightrage_: thats ##linux anyway
<knightrage_> ... well thank goodness for channel forwarding.
<bruceh> RealKillaz, I'm seeing some indication that 'killall telepathy-butterfly' might work. You could try that, then set empathy to offline, wait a moment, then set it to online again. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303424&page=2
<cactusfrog> hello?
<epinky> Typh: I think that was reported as a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292691
<dKingston> question. I have a hp pavilion dv6000, and the wireless does not work
<cactusfrog> g2g
<RealKillaz> bruceh, I
<smiter> i think i will just boot it from flash drive.. that should work too correct?  running the live cd off a flash drive
<dKingston> i set the switch to on, the light is still orange, not blue
<RealKillaz> bruceh, I've been trying that also.... but it didnt work. Let me try it again
<valindil89> need some help setting up php, mysql, and apache...
<LRCV8> Have just started getting a message on start-up saying Wicd needs to access your computers network cards and asking for a password. Can I prevent this pop-up?
<bruceh> RealKillaz, some people are saying that empathy doesn't work with msn unless you have an msn email address. (It works for me, but then, I am using my hotmail addy for msn. I don't know what would happen if I created an account with a gmail address)
<RealKillaz> bruceh, killing it for the second time gives me an telepathy-butterfly: no process found. With other words it's already killed. Going offline now and restart after 5 minutes
<RealKillaz> bruceh, I'm using a hotmail account
<plurnay> hi guys... question every time i restart i have to put my password to access my hard that as windows on it... is there a way so i dont have to put my password everytime
<ichdasich> hello guys. i'm currently trying to enable autologin for the user fuckup on my custom ubuntu 9.10 livecd. my /etc/gdm/custom.conf looks like this: http://sprunge.us/DBUa
<bruceh> hmm. sorry, RealKillaz. I'm out of ideas
<ichdasich> but it stil doesn't work. any ideas?
<Seeker`> !language | ichdasich
<ubottu> ichdasich: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RealKillaz> bruceh np.. thnx anyways
<mkquist> plurnay: put it in your fstab to mount automatically
<ichdasich> Seeker`: would you please point me to the point, where my language was well, not apropriate?
<Seeker`> ichdasich: you swore
<ichdasich> Seeker`: i didn't? the user is named fuckup, like hagbard celines computer in the illuminatus-trilogie.
<tt> wireless security + linux mint + ubuntu never works well for me is there any way to fix it?
<Seeker`> it is still swearing
<tzzpfax> clear
<tt> wicd worked ok but it was still kinda unreliable
<RealKillaz> ichdasich, LOL
<ichdasich> Seeker`: and i thought it might be apropriate to mention the username, i want logged in automatically.
<plurnay> where is that fstab
<epinky> zzzzzeusta: this could help http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-minicom-to-connect-to-cisco-router-using-console-cable/
<LRCV8> Have just started getting a message on start-up saying Wicd needs to access your computers network cards and asking for a password. Can I prevent this pop-up?.... Anyone please!
<holmser> quick question... I added a directory to my path
<mkquist> plurnay: /etc/fstab
<holmser> the command I want to use is working, but when I try and run it with sudo it says command not found
<holmser> where would I add the path so sudo would find it?
<Seeker`> ichdasich: it's a simple request; please don't use swear words in this channel
<agusj> help me how to set static ip address on ubuntu 9.10
<ichdasich> Seeker`: *sigh* nevermind.
<plurnay> i got no etc/fstab
<plurnay> ÉÉÉ
<ichdasich> so, does anybody have a hint, how i could get the user f***up logged in automatically?
<bruceh> plumay, /etc/fstab - the leading slash is important. (You have to have one, or your system won't boot)
<bruceh> ichdasich, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<LRCV8> Am in in the wrong place, or is it an inappropriate question for this channel???
<tt> when i apply security as high as wpa is is very unstable, if i use wep it is only slightly more stable with connecting when my laptop turns on or wakes up
<tt> it
<tt> i am on 9.10 now
<epinky> LRCV8: do you have the wicd deb package?
<LRCV8> epinky, thanks for the response. No I have been installing everything via synaptic.
<priv4t3> haloo
<protojay> ubuntu rules...!
<epinky> LRCV8: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions and then find the Wicd entry and uncheck the box.
<ichdasich> bruceh: thx
<LRCV8> epinky, I don't seem to have 'sessions' under system->prefs!!
<epinky> LRCV8: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<LRCV8> epinky, 9.10
<epinky> LRCV8: post results of "more /var/log/wicd/wicd.log"
<LRCV8> epinky, will do. It may take me a few minutes
<Milostt> hay alguien On
<zamba> anyone know of a home automation system?
<epinky> !es | Milostt
<ubottu> Milostt: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zamba> or a irc channel with some people i could talk to?
<dath> zamba: its called cron job
<epinky> zamba: Domotic?
<VericomilX> Hello everyone
<epinky> zamba: you mean domotics and all that X10 stuff?
<protojay> is anyone here familiar with wine under ubuntu?
<VericomilX> I've used Wine a few times
<Blue1> protojay: I use wine
<LRCV8>  epinky, it is a MASSIVE size... really post it here?
<epinky> LRCV8: use pastebin
<epinky> !pastebin > LRCV8
<ubottu> LRCV8, please see my private message
<LRCV8> epinky, sorry I'm brand new to irc. I don't know what pastebin is!... sorry
<BrionS> zamba, LinuxMCE or Linuxha.com
<protojay> have you ever run a fullscreen game under wine and u still get the top and bottom bits of the ubuntu desktop?
<protojay> blue
<Blue1> protojay: no but have you checked the wine app data base?
<VericomilX> @protojay: It sounds like the Gnome panels are showing up on top of the game for some reason
<protojay> yeh
<VericomilX> I haven't seen that happen before
<protojay> thats exactly it VericomilX
<Blue1> protojay: I don't do games
<protojay> how do i stop it?
<VericomilX> protojay: Check the Wine AppDB and see if other people have reported the same problem
<protojay> ok
<Blue1> protojay: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<BrionS> anyone use AC3/DTS passthrough with Karmic?  Have you noticed problems with buffer underrun (stuttering) that didn't happen with Jaunty?
<krdyt> how do i install all kde and all of the lib files? im having a ton of trouble trying to install ktorrent plus id like to add kde
<cancelerx> any eclipse user on ubuntu here
<VericomilX> krdyt: I believe there is a generic package that installs everything KDE-related, however the name of it escapes me at the moment
<cancelerx> i got a question reall quick
<LRCV8> epinky & ubottu: thanks for the tips. I found pastebin, but the output is SO big I can't copy it all!!!... I'm stuck
<Blue1> VericomilX: yeah trying to remember myself - haven't used kde since 3.5
<krdyt> whats the install for kde? install kde-desktop or something?
<epinky> LRCV8: then post results of "tail -100 /var/log/wicd/wicd.log"
<Blue1> krdyt: dunno I have used gnome for the past 4 years
<krdyt> ubottu kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<dare> is it my eyes or is karmic's default theme pink?
<krdyt> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are available here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 - Support in #kubuntu
<marenostrum> krdyt: Why don't you try kdebase?
<krdyt> !kdebase
<Blue1> krdyt: i use 1 kde app - that's kontact - so I have to endure the http cache cleaner b.s. --
<krdyt> ubottu kdebase
<dare> krdyt, is it my eyes or is karmic's default theme pink?
<krdyt> bleh
<zamba> epinky: yup, that's what i mean
<akav> I'm noticing laggy input on Ubuntu 9.10 (not app specific), anyone seen that?
<ardchoille> krdyt: ubottu doesn't have any info for kdebase
 * dare needs to find a karmic user
<marenostrum> krdyt: kdebase "core applications for the KDE 4 desktop"
<LRCV8> epinky: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4849e87d  Is this correct?
<dare> LRCV8, are you using karmic?
<akav> it's bad enough that it doesn't register some keys if I type fast enough.
<epinky> dare: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<krdyt> so apt-get install kdebase?
<epinky> zamba: http://www.linuxguru.be
<LRCV8> dare: yes.
<zamba> epinky: thanks
<marenostrum> krdyt: as far as I can see, yes
<dare> LRCV8, does the default theme have a pinkish tint?
<dare> I'm unsure as my virtualbox drivers are playing havoc, breaking themes etc
<zamba> epinky: though the site looks to be down now
<LRCV8> dare: No, it is brownish
<epinky> zamba: it's up but they have some errors, wait a moment
<beefalo> Ummmm.... Karmic 9.10 here... wanting to use multiple audio apps at once, but only one get's to use the sound ship
<Blue1> dare I say - what shade of brown?
<beefalo> chip
<krdyt> dang, all i want to do is update to a new version of ktorrent! lol
<LRCV8> Redish
<zamba> epinky: but basically i just need to talk to someone who's been using stuff like this, to know what hardware to go for..
<Milostt> my problem is I am installing a transparent proxy dhcp mode, but when I install dhcp3 giving me an error when you start editing the conf and everything is in order but do not know why not start
<dare> hm okay, it no longer looks so pink if I move further back from my monitor.. but a messed up dark grey
<LRCV8> dare: It is definately the latest version.
<Blue1> you can do a cat /etc/issue to see what you are running
 * dare goes back to staring at the pinkness
<Blue1> Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<marenostrum> krdyt: why do you install all KDE for ktorrent instead of installing just ktorrent?
<LRCV8> Blue1: same Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<dare> mm, it's my virtualbox graphic driver, making it look darker than it is
<Inzuka> Is it possible to have a password for my account login, and then a seperate password for root when I'm installing programs and stuff?
<jeanrussou> ever since i installed karmic my sound will not stay unmuted after a reboot. how do i fix this?
<Inzuka> I'd just be glad that your sound works, Jean. :P
<Blue1> Inzuka: yes
<dare> has anybody run karmic under virtualbox and installed the tools successfully?
<Inzuka> Could you tell me how to do that, Blue?
<dare> the graphic drivers only kick in when I go full screen, but then themes stop working
<Blue1> Inzuka: well you use your login password for sudo
<Blue1> but you can set a root password
<Blue1> Inzuka: system/administration/user and groups
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know where the config setttings are stored for the gnome-cpu-freq applet?
<epinky> zamba: I think you can contact them at info@linuxguru.be
<Inzuka> Well, for example, I want to edit a system setting, and the dialog asking for higher permissions pops up.  Will that always ask for my password?
<epinky> LRCV8: Well, everything seems to be ok, does /etc/init.d/wicd file exists?
<zamba> epinky: i'll look into that.. thank you :)
<Blue1> Inzuka: what are you try to do?
<gehzumteufel> Anyone here know about Konsole environment editing?
<LRCV8> epinky: yes, I have already found that in my digging, plus the settings conf files.
<Inzuka> Multiple people use my computer, and I'm trying to configure it to where if someone wants to login to my system, they know the password to log into my user account.  But if they try to install a program, I don't want them toknow the password to install that program.  And it's my understanding that the password you type in for installation purposes is for "root."
<Blue1> Inzuka: they use sudo and there own password --
<gehzumteufel> He wants a different password for sudo
<MenZa> !awaynicks > Blue1
<gehzumteufel> actions
<MeminPinguin> How many negroes use Ubuntu?
<marenostrum> gehzumteufel: Such as nano or Vi(m)? What isthe question exactly?
<MeminPinguin> Is there any data on this?
<mr_e_panda> hello everyone.
<MenZa> !ops | MeminPinguin
<ubottu> MeminPinguin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<krdyt> marenostrum, i am trying to update, cmake is giving me ALOT of trouble
<akav> anyone know what would cause keyboard input lag?
<Inzuka> I think Gehzum has it right
<MeminPinguin> What is wrong?
<gehzumteufel> marenostrum: No, those are editors. I mean editing the Konsole (xterm) environment itself.
<mr_e_panda> I'm looking for information regarding Ubuntu on a PS3, anyone that can help?
<MeminPinguin> what is the offtopic forum?
<MeminPinguin> sorry if I offended anybody
<MeminPinguin> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epinky> LRCV8: well, nothing really comes to my mind, no errors mean wicd it's doing just fine, but you can try: "sudo update-rc.d wicd start 80 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 ."
<Blue1> Inzuka: either they can use sudo and their login password to install programmes, or you'd have to give them the root password (not recommended)
<diffra> aloha, does anyone know how
<diffra> er, does anyone know how to pipe the output of one audio device to another?
<Inzuka> Blue1: Sudo & login passwords are the same?
<Freemind9> I had to do a reinstall of WinXP, and am trying to re-enable my grub system.  Have booted into the LiveCD, and from a terminal type 'sudo grub', and the system responds with 'command not found' - where might I find grub in the LiveCD?
<Blue1> Inzuka: yes
<tesseracter> jtaji, so i ended up formatting the partition as ext2, but Gparted says that 30gb of it is now used. impressive, no?
<coz_> diffra,  I dont offhand no ... have you tried  #alsa channel ?
<Inzuka> Okay, that is the question I should have asked.  :P
<marenostrum> krdyt: Exactly what do you have now and to what do you want to updrade?
<mr_e_panda> I installed Ubuntu on my PS3 and it won't let me use the sudo command
<Inzuka> By default does root have the same password as sudo/login?
<diffra> hmm, on karmic, would alsa still be relevant, or am i confusing that and pulse?
<LRCV8> epinky: I've done much googling and found a few people had the same problem and tried most things without success. I've tried that last suggestion and that didn't work either :(. Thank you so much for trying.
<lstarnes> Inzuka: by default, root has no password and is locked
<mr_e_panda> i'm trying to use sudo apt-get
<Inzuka> Okay, that answers my question :)
<Blue1> mr_e_panda: prolly because the default is desktop user
<krdyt> 3.1.2 to upgrade to 3.3.2
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: what happens when you use it?
<Blue1> Inzuka: yes
<LRCV8> I've even re-installed wicd a couple of times.
<MenZa> Inzuka: If you want to allow people to use sudo and, thus, install applications, add them to the 'admin' group
<mr_e_panda> it tells me that the username is not part of the sudoer file
<MeminPinguin> Hello everybody!
<MeminPinguin> This Ubuntu stuff rocks!
<MeminPinguin> Is it true that graphics show up better?
<andril> yes indeed
<mr_e_panda> and that the instance will be reported
<midwestward> does anyone understand this statement: ambpdb -p prot.top -aatm < prot.trj > prot_fin.pdb ? what is happening with the " < prot.trj " bit?
<Blue1> mr_e_panda: what error(s) ru getting?
<MeminPinguin> I have noticed that my desktop backgrounds are more dynamic!
<Inzuka> Memin: Youtube up Compiz Fusion :P
<IdleOne> !ops | MeminPinguin is ban evading
<MenZa> Inzuka: You can do that from System -> Administration -> Users/Groups, or from a terminal with (sudo adduser <username> admin)
<ubottu> MeminPinguin is ban evading: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<beefalo> Ummmm.... Karmic 9.10 here... wanting to use multiple audio apps at once, but only one get's to use the sound ship
<beefalo> Ummmm.... Karmic 9.10 here... wanting to use multiple audio apps at once, but only one get's to use the sound chip
<MeminPinguin> How am I ban evading?
<epinky> LRCV8: good luck :)
<lstarnes> midwestward: it is reading the contents of prot.trj using the STDIN (standard input) stream
<mr_e_panda> I type in the command then provide my password and then it gives me that message
<midwestward> lstarnes, thanks
<coz_> MeminPinguin,  I not sure what you mean by "more dynamic"
<MeminPinguin> !ops | IdleOne is lying and causing havoc!
<ubottu> IdleOne is lying and causing havoc!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LRCV8> epinky: very many thanks and good seasons wishes.
<Blue1> mr_e_panda: I missed the error message - could you repeat please?
<MeminPinguin> coz_  I mean that the graphics seem to be richer
<MeminPinguin> than when I had XP on the compu
<IdleOne> MeminPinguin: after 4 years of being here they know me well enough to know that I don't lie to them about racist trolls like you
<coz_> MeminPinguin,  mm cool... I guess  I havent noticed recently.... I have been using ubuntu too long maybe :)
<Inzuka> I hope no one minds if I ask one more question:  To open Windows applications from Wine, do I always have to use the terminal?  Or is there a way to add shortcuts to them onto my top panel?
<MeminPinguin> well I am happy about it!
<Blue1> Inzuka: you can add shortcuts
<shashike> how do i watch this video on ubuntu http://www.apple.com/imac/the-new-imac/#medium
<MeminPinguin> IdleOne thinks I am a racist troll
<MeminPinguin> How can I be racist if I am Mexican?
<MeminPinguin> anyways your chat is off/topic Idleone
<MenZa> MeminPinguin: Stop. Now.
<MeminPinguin> back to Ubuntu
<coz_> shashike,   it doesnt play at all?
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: do you have another user account?
<MenZa> shashike: http://movies.apple.com/105/media/us/mac/imac/2009/tours/apple-imac-design_video-cc-us-20091111_r640-9cie.mov
<shashike> it  just  says  get  quicktime!!
<MenZa> shashike: I found it in the source code, that's the only real way you can do it.
<mr_e_panda> the error message i received was that my username was not part of the sudoer file and that this instance would be reported
<coz_> shashike,    make sure you have   ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<mr_e_panda> i do not have another user account
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: did you ever set a root password?
<mr_e_panda> no
<mr_e_panda> i used the alternate install cd for the ps3 with petitboot
<shashike> menza  how  did  u  do  that??
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: you might have to boot into the recovery mode and add yourself to /etc/sudoers
<IdleOne> !pm | MeminPinguin
<ubottu> MeminPinguin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: the line to add will look like this:  username ALL=ALL(ALL)
<mr_e_panda> i'm also using Jaunty Jackelope if that's of any help
<MenZa> shashike: Press Ctrl-u in your browser. Then search for .mov (Ctrl-F .mov)
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: the command to edit it is: EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano visudo
<MeminPinguin> !offtopic | Then quit talking and acusing me of things that have nothing to do with Ubuntu.  Otherwise we must discuss it in pvt or some other forum.
<ubottu> Then quit talking and acusing me of things that have nothing to do with Ubuntu.  Otherwise we must discuss it in pvt or some other forum.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: to save in that editor, use ctrl+x then press y
<beefalo> I need to PM someone with knowledge of audio issues, I can't sort thru all this text
<lstarnes> !ops | MeminPinguin
<ubottu> MeminPinguin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MenZa> MeminPinguin, IdleOne: Cease, right now.
<diffra> ./ignore
<mr_e_panda> hmmmm....
<mr_e_panda> i'm not on my ps3 right now
<IdleOne> MenZa: soon as the racist is gone I will be happy
<mr_e_panda> but i will give it a shot
<IdleOne> MenZa: I will stop because you asked
<shashike> can  u  tell  me what  to do step by step??
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: actually, I have the line wrong
<mr_e_panda> could u pm me the info on how to do it?
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: it should be: username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<MeminPinguin> !ops IdleOne | He is trolling the hell out of me, and nobody will ban him!  El me está troleando y nadie lo quiere vetar del foro!
<coz_> shashike,  who are you talking to?  if you type the first 3 letters of somones name then hit the tab key it will alert that person
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: hold on
<mr_e_panda> thank u
<[1]christoph> I've got ubuntu 9.10 running samba 3 and can't browse to my shares by name but can by ip address.  Any thoughts?
<[1]christoph> It's driving me nuts
<MeminPinguin> !ops | IdleOne | He is trolling the hell out of me, and nobody will ban him!  El me está troleando y nadie lo quiere vetar del foro!
<ubottu> IdleOne | He is trolling the hell out of me, and nobody will ban him!  El me está troleando y nadie lo quiere vetar del foro!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MenZa> MeminPinguin: Cease immediately.
<[1]christoph> I can see the machine from windows, but get an error message when I try and browse it
<MeminPinguin> ok
<[1]christoph> But I can browse the IP
<beefalo> ficking useless
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: did you get my message?
<mr_e_panda> no i didn't
<MeminPinguin> But seriously the graphics are a lot better in Ubuntu than in Windows, and I am using the same card.  Is there any particular principle behind this?
<MeminPinguin> I have two weeks using Ubuntu on my Acer.
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: which irc client program are you using?
<mr_e_panda> the one provided with 9.10
<MeminPinguin> it is even easier to use than XP
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: which?
<MeminPinguin> no antispyware programs to clog things up
<mr_e_panda> empathy im
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: try sending me a private message
<mr_e_panda> ok
<marenostrum> MeminPinguin: Nice to hear that you like Ubuntu
<MenZa> MeminPinguin: Could you please join #ubuntu-ops?
<bk_ferrari> does anyone know the best way to resize an ext3 partition?  I was thinking fdisk or gparted.
<protojay> MeminPinguin, im using ubuntu on my acer too
<MenZa> gparted is easy and simple to use, bk_ferrari
<protojay> graphics are better indeed :)
<protojay> but compared to bloatware of windows vista, no suprise
<bk_ferrari> would fdisk work though?
<SuperMiguel> i have multiple videos and i want to burn them to a dvd, and would like to create a menu so i can pick which video to play.. which program i can use?
<eliot_> can someone tell me how to make vlc my default media player
<Taco24501> does anyone know how to chage gdm settings
<SuperMiguel> i have multiple videos and i want to burn them to a dvd, and would like to create a menu so i can pick which video to play.. which program i can use?
<sync3times> eliot_,  try gdmsetup
<ardchoille> SuperMiguel: I use either devede or tovid for that
<ardchoille> SuperMiguel: tovid is my favorite though
<sync3times> eliot_, ah,  its kinda crippled under ubuntu though
<eliot_> sync3times y is that
<Taco24501> thanks
<sync3times> eliot_, i dunno.  There are lots of nice things that you can change.   But many of the distros have taken those settings out
<dare> eliot_, just set it to the default player in the properties for a file (such as an mp3)
<bk_ferrari> eliot, that's easy.  just right-click on the media file you want.
<Inzuka> Anyone have any ideas on how to set up sound?  I never had sound since I installed the OS.
<sync3times> eliot_, you may have to edit files in /etc/gdm
<bk_ferrari> there's a tab called permissions.
<bk_ferrari> and in it, shows what programs you want to open with it.
<bk_ferrari> same as windows
<marenostrum> eliot: default for which files?
<sync3times> gdm = gnome display manager.   The login manager.
<sync3times> eliot_, oops,  ignore me.  I responded to the wrong person.  duh
<protojay> i have to say, ubuntu is amazing
<protojay> this transmission program is great for downloading ames
<protojay> games
<protojay> :)
<dare> :O piracy!
<protojay> ;)
<eliot_> sync3times lol
 * dare prefers sabnzbd
<protojay> free-software games that is
<protojay> :)
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I am trying to adopt a debian package in Ubuntu the instructions are pretty confusing can anyone help
<ardchoille> dhillon-v10: have you checked the repos to see if the package is already there?
<marenostrum> eliot: right click on a file of the type you want to allow VLC to be default, go to properties  and "open with" tab and tick VLC.
<dhillon-v10> ardchoille, it says here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=540557 that the package is orphaned so I wanted to adpot it and get working on it :D
<navidhg> hello?
<ardchoille> dhillon-v10: That may not work on Ubuntu
<navidhg> what's up with not being able to use your scroll wheel to cycle between different desktop spaces?
<navidhg> it definitely did
<lstarnes> navidhg: a lot of applications use it for scrolling
<ardchoille> dhillon-v10: you really need a debian system running to adopt a debian package for the debian distro
<dhillon-v10> ardchoille, I have some friends who are working on a debian packages and Ubuntu packages so I guess they were dual booting
<navidhg> lstarnes what do you mean?
<dre360> hey all
<dre360> what's up
<lstarnes> navidhg: the scroll wheel is used by many applications for scrolling up and down within their own windows
<ardchoille> dhillon-v10: either that or they don't care if the mess things up
<lstarnes> navidhg: so it may interfere with scrolling between workspaces and vice versa
<dhillon-v10> ardchoille, nah the person I am talking about is in Ubuntu core dev so he definitely cares :D
<navidhg> oh I see
<lstarnes> navidhg: try ctrl+alt+left-arrow or ctrl+alt+right-arror
<lstarnes> *-arrow
<navidhg> but it used to be that when you were on the desktop and you scrolled, it switched deskspaces so how would I go about reenabling it?
<navidhg> i know the shortcuts but if I could turn on the scrolling it would be good
<rick_> is there any way to see and change all the settings for wireless network cards like you could in winblows device manager, such as tx power?
<danny> Is there a command that will make Ubuntu fsck on reboot?
<lstarnes> navidhg: it should still work while the mouse is over the workspace switching applet
<sync3times> rick_, have you tried iwconfig?
<_Mandor> navidhg: tried the "keyboard shortcuts" thing?
<nullp0inter> i am using find -type d -exec cp "index.php" '{}' ';' to copy index.php to all the folders in a dir..however is there a way to only copy it to only the empty folders?
<rick_> sync3times when i run that command it outputs some info but idk how to change it from a terminal prompt
<Gryph> can install ubuntu-desktop and then reboot without logging in and still be able to connect via ssh? If so how? I tried this in the past and jacked it all up
<sync3times> rick_, iwconfig wlan0 power p
<rick_> sync3times oh okay, thank you
<danfg> ubuntu is only keeping a month worth of mail.log, how do i make it keep 6 months worth?
<lstarnes> danfg: it might keep extra copies of the old logs
<cHarNe2> where is the rules for /etc/inputrc ? i want edit ^w where can i do that?
<sync3times> nullpointer,  are you sure you want to make copies and not links?
<navidhg> cool thanks guys
<nullp0inter> sync3times, positive
<lstarnes> danfg: like mail.log.* or mail.log.*.gz
<mkquist> danfg: just change the account settings - it can save forevere
<marenostrum> danny: Did you try to add the command to system > startup applications ?
<mkquist> danfg: sry nvm
<sync3times> nullp0inter,  cp -i  ?
<danfg> lstarnes: it's keeping up to .6, i'd like it to keep up to .20 or something
<navidhg> also, I was wondering if you can run half life 2 on steam over wine smoothly
<bk_ferrari> how can i resize a partition when i'm logged in on that partition?
<lstarnes> danfg: look in /etc/logrotate.d/
<nullp0inter> sync3times, no i dont thin so
<marenostrum> danny: edit:  system > preferences > startup applications ?
<sync3times> nullp0inter,   -n is noclobber
<danfg> lstarnes: i don't think logrotate deals with mail.log, nothing about mail in there, it's syslog something that deals with it
<danny> marenostrum: No, I didn't think about that! Is there a specific command or is just "fsck"?
<lstarnes> danfg: then check /etc/syslog.conf
<marenostrum> danny: as I know dar just it. First try it in a terminal, if it works plainly that command
<somepoundcake> Hello when torrenting I always get 0bytes uploading speed. Is it my firewall? I tried sudo ufw disable
<lstarnes> somepoundcake: it might be your ISP or the other seeders that you are downloading from
<somepoundcake> lstarnes, I know it
<sync3times> somepoundcake, check your router
<somepoundcake> oops
<somepoundcake> wrong words. :P
<gnuplexian> where can I find an Operator?
<colloguy> what is the window class or name for the notify-osd popup?
<lstarnes> gnuplexian: #ubuntu-ops
<protojay> navidhg, ive never done that but i wanna try some day... have you googled "wine appdb"
<protojay> ?
<nullp0inter> sync3times, ty
<navidhg> no I haven't
<sync3times> nullp0inter, that worked?
<navidhg> I'm running steam but its a bit shaky
<noshelter> i need some project to work on my free time to keep practicing my c/c++ skills, anything of interest to suggest that i can look at?
<somepoundcake> sync3times, I still get 144bytes per second download speed. (a lot of the time 0 bytes) And 0 bytes upload.
<sync3times> somepoundcake,  so you get no peers connecting/
<sync3times> right?
<somepoundcake> yes.
<sync3times> somepoundcake, how do you make your connection to the internet?
<somepoundcake> sync3times, ?
<sync3times> somepoundcake, dsl, cable, corporate....
<somepoundcake> sync3times, oh wired.
<mezquitale> noshelter, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<somepoundcake> ethernet
<noshelter> mezquitale link pls?
<navidhg> what is the best torrent client on Ubuntu, out of interest?
<sync3times> somepoundcake,   if you do the   /sbin/ifconfig  command.... do you see an address that looks like  192.168.x.x  or  10.x.x.x  or  172.x.x.x   ?
<protojay> navidhg, i think Transmission is awesome
<sebsebseb> !best | navidhg
<ubottu> navidhg: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<navidhg> Kk
<navidhg> Sorry!
<mezquitale> noshelter, I would like to have drag and drop of mp3 files be implemented into mixxx, the programmers say it's not trivial, but I haven't programmed in ages
<somepoundcake> sync3times, 192.168.
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying to discover a bit what's the uefi
<mezquitale> noshelter, can we take this conversation to #mixxx?
<sync3times> somepoundcake, so you are behind a NAT Firewall.  probably your modem   you will have to change settings there to make sure the peers can get in
<jacquesdupontd> i've read the wiki seeing that it's a sort of multiboot replacing the mbr
<jacquesdupontd> so the grub
<noshelter> mezquitale sure, but this is the first time i look at this project, so patience with me pls :)
<somepoundcake> sync3times, hmm how could I do that? :|
<jacquesdupontd> my laptop has this capability and uefi shell
<sync3times> somepoundcake,   type  ip route | grep default
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to know what's interesting in uefi
<somepoundcake> sync3times, default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0  proto static
<jacquesdupontd> maybe we could go no offtopic if someone can explain me that well cause i have little question about it
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<lstarnes> danfg: try editing /etc/logrotate.conf.  There is setting in it for the amount of time to hold files
<navidhg> do you know of any application which supports vst plugins?
<sync3times> somepoundcake,   put 192.168.0.1  into the address line of your web browser
<navidhg> I need an alternative to things like ableton
<Xarver_> sync3times, sorry I wanted to try wireless and it still doesn't work.
<ass> I am using ubuntu 9.10 and i've deleted my bottom toolbar. I have built a completely new one exept for my battery life indicator how can i make one of those?
<Xarver_> on wireless now though
<sync3times> Xarver_, ?
<sync3times> Xarver_,   iwconfig?
<hole_> sorry for my nick
<akk> Anybody know the difference between CUPS setting up an HP printer as "usb:" vs. "hplip"? I'm having trouble finding anything that explains the difference.
<apn> akk, different protocols of communicating between the computer and the printer
<Xarver_> sync3times, I am somepoundcake
<textex> anyone here thats pretty good on intelfb and such+
<shawn__> Okay now Im REALLY pissed off
<shawn__> WoW still wont work even now on Gnome again
<sync3times> Xarver_, ah well, a little exercise....
<shawn__> I dont understand this
<shawn__> mt
<sync3times> Xarver_, :)
<akk> apn: CUPS wanted to choose usb:[long detailed url] so I let it, and I'm trying to find out if that's why it doesn't seem to want to set some of the printer properties.
<navidhg> do you get wow to work over wine?
<marenostrum> navidhg: have a look at ardour
<danfg> lstarnes: it does say "rotate 4", but, inside /etc/logrotate.d/, there is nothing related to mail. so is logrotate.d just erasing the mail.log and not doing the other things?
<akk> apn: If I switch that to hplip, does that mean it'll run HP backends that do the right thing and find the printer on USB?
<sync3times> Xarver_, you have to be hardwired to connect to the router
<textex> anyone here thats pretty good on intelfb and such+
<lstarnes> danfg: it is rotating mail.log using the default global settings in /etc/logrotate.conf
<Xarver_> sync3times, ok.
<apn> akk, it should not be the reason. it just the way it communicates. on the other hand, you can try.
<sync3times> Xarver_, too much security on wireless usually.
<sync3times> Xarver_, how are you getting wireless?
<lstarnes> danfg: you can add an extra entry in /etc/logrotate.d.  Look at the existing files there fore examples
<hole_> I am using ubuntu 9.10 and i've deleted my bottom toolbar. I have built a completely new one exept for my battery life indicator how can i make one of those?
<marenostrum> !ardour | navidhg
<lstarnes> *for
<sync3times> Xarver_, wireless routers are firewalls
<textex> when using my vga card ubuntu starts fine, but when trying to connect my machine to a lcd tv using a dvi card, i get "failed to restore intelfb crtc error"
<textex> anyone?
<gehzumteufel> Okay anyone here know xterm scripting??
<leprechau> so...I am currently using archlinux and have been for awhile but wanted to give my wife something more user-friendly on her laptop so I put ubuntu on it several months ago and updated it to karmic not that long ago
<gehzumteufel> xterm environment scripting
<leprechau> problem...anyone know how long it takes ubuntu to release software like thunderbird 3.0 to the repos?
<danfg> lstarnes: if you say so. i'll change it then to "rotate 32" (8 months i guess). i know something is already doing the rotation (syslogd?) so i won't add anything regarding mail.log in /etc/logrotate.d/
<danfg> lstarnes: thanks
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, you mean bash scripting?
<lstarnes> danfg: do you want to do that for ALL logs, or just mail.log?
<dhananjay> hi all
<apn> textex, can you paste logs?
<gehzumteufel> leprechau: No, this would be xterm shell scripting that I am referring to
<textex> apn, its kind of hard as it fucks up before i manage to enter ubuntu
<textex> it just starts giving me this error and blinks with the screen
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, xterm is just another terminal app .... it's not a shell
<gehzumteufel> I am constantly on SSH for work, but I have 40 servers I ssh between, and determining which one is which, is a bitch
<sync3times> gehzumteufel, some terminals allow you to create "menus"  is that what you mean?
<textex> someone told me to add i915.modeset=0 somewhere, but i dont know where and when
<hole_> I am using ubuntu 9.10 and i've deleted my bottom toolbar. I have built a completely new one exept for my battery life indicator how can i make one of those?
<gehzumteufel> sync3times: basically, I want the app to detect what the prompt is on connection. That way I don't just see user@server9827450924
<apn> textex, the files should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<apn> textex, the log
<gehzumteufel> And have an alias with that prompt
<gehzumteufel> an alias for the tab
<dhananjay> I'm trying to install kubuntu-karmic onto an computer with repository dvds, When I write apt-get install it asks several times for same dvd.
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, that's easy to do...just setup your login profile(s) on the servers you are connecting to
<textex> apn, any idea where i should enter the i915 command?
<textex> Once i came to some kind of grub menu before boot, but i cant get back to it
<sync3times> gehzumteufel, what do you want to see?
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, also check out: http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/
<gehzumteufel> leprechau: well I was trying to avoid that, so that I don't have to do it on every server. There are 40 of them.
<apn> textex, press esc during grub menu
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, well your servers should have proper names to begin with..it's pretty bad practice to give your servers non-descript names
<sync3times> gehzumteufel, you could use a modern terminal  that has profiles and the profiles will log you in and set the title to the window
<gehzumteufel> sync3times: such as?
<sync3times> gehzumteufel,   gnome-terminal and konsole should both be able to do it.   If not ,  try putty
<gehzumteufel> I use konsole
<hole_> Is there any way to make a new power icon on a new panel? (if I accidentally deleted my bottom panel)
<gehzumteufel> But then I would have to change the profile for every server
<gehzumteufel> I want this all automated
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, no you don't ... konsole will do it if you just pass the option to konsole when you start it
<Xarver__> sync3times, ok. What do I do? I have 0 seeds and 0 peers
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, setup some 'book marks' that start konsole and set the title
<gehzumteufel> I start 1 instance and open multiple tabs
<sync3times> gehzumteufel, well, in putty, you could create a file that has all the profiles in it.   It would be a simple cut and paste.
<gehzumteufel> Bookmarks don't set the title
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, but that's still nasty ... set your freaking profiles
<gehzumteufel> leprechau: the profiles would still need changing with every tab
<gehzumteufel> or session
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, you are trying to do something locally that should be done on the server side
<gehzumteufel> agreed
<gehzumteufel> lol
<gehzumteufel> So how do I change it on the server?
<sync3times> Xarver_are you hardwired now?
<gehzumteufel> I only have remote access....I can do it via bashrc right?
<Xarver__> sync3times, yes
<sync3times> Xarver_  browse 192.168.0.1
<hole_> Is there any way to make a new power icon on a new panel? (if I accidentally deleted my bottom panel)
<marenostrum> hole_: I am still on 9.04 but I see the power manager applet among toolbar applets. When the battery is full it  doesn't show up on the toolbar
<Xarver__> sync3times, ?
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, sure... first read here: http://www.mit.edu/afs/athena/system/x11r4/src/mit/clients/xterm/ctlseq2.txt those are all the standard escapes
<sync3times> Xarver_  put  192.168.0.1  into your browser location bar.   The firewall blocking you is administered in this way
<Xarver__> ok
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, and in your bashrc or profile stick something like: echo -ne "\033]0;"TheWindowTitleHere"\007"
<gehzumteufel> Okay I just redifined PS1, but what do I do to put it in brackets?
<dhananjay> anyone help me?
<marenostrum> hole_: right click on the toolbar, click add and you will see it there and click add
<Xarver__> sync3times, it asks me for a username and password. And all of a sudden I am getting 120kb download speed. But 0 upload speed. I need upload speed. :|
<EugeneKay> Anybody have a Dell Studio XPS 13? What can you tell me about driver support(WiFi and nVidia hybrid SLI support in particular)?
<gehzumteufel> nm
<gehzumteufel> Got it
<Xarver__> woah
<Xarver__> I started uploading. :o
<sync3times> Xarver_   tell me everything on the web page
<Xarver__> sync3times, 401 Unauthorized
<leprechau> gehzumteufel, actually google just gave you a better one than I did: http://www.fvue.nl/wiki/Bash:_How_to_change_tab_and_window_title_of_console
<sync3times> Xarver_  hit back
<Xarver__> sync3times, ok.
<gehzumteufel> leprechau:  sick thanks!
<Xarver__> sync3times, then what.
<marenostrum> hole_: Any success?
<sync3times> does it say what brandname you are dealing with?
<Xarver__> hold on
<sync3times> Xarver_   what does the menu say when you   to to 192.168.0.1
<textex> apn, http://www.pastebin.com/m7ea096d
<Xarver__> its 192.168.0.101
<textex> apn, xorg0 log
<jchouinard> does anyone have any thoughts as to why lid-close events don't seem to be working if I just use an xinitrc instead of running gdm? I'm using Karmic on a MacBook Pro, it all works perfectly if I use gdm. I don't see anything obvious in syslog, it's like something else is trapping the event before it gets handled.
<Xarver__> sync3times, I get my apache server
<hole_> working on it
<nevets04> How do I search through the package manager
<sync3times> Xarver_   are you routing through your server to get to the internet?
<Blue1> nevets04: dpkg -l | grep <nameofpackage>
<hole_> no i still cant find it on that list or online
<Xarver__> sync3times, I have a server for testing php.
<Xarver__> So it shows all of my www files sync3times
<sync3times> Xarver_   are you routing through your server to get to the internet?
<Xarver__> sync3times, not sure.
<marenostrum> hole_: disconnect your power cord to let applet show up on the toolbar.
<sync3times> Xarver__, does your server have multiple ethernet cards?
<Xarver__> sync3times, it's not really a server, let me stop apache
<hole_> i have deleted my toolbars and had to make new ones
<sync3times> Xarver__, no point
<Xarver__> sync3times, oh.
<Blue1> hole_: in what?  gnome?
<hole_> yes
<Xarver__> sync3times, well It's not a server, just for testing php stuff.
<tixtix> DVI-D-I: NO EDID data
<tixtix> anyone know what it means?
<sync3times> Xarver__,  the software its running is not relevant
<Blue1> hole_: log back out and log back in and .gconf should re-generate as default
<akk> It seems hplip doesn't work on karmic with cups. :( "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed" trying to send any print jobs to it using the hplip settings.
<Xarver__> sync3times, yes but this is a desktop computer. Not a server.
<sync3times> Xarver__,   your server is a separate box?
<danfg> lstarnes: sorry. i'd like that for mail.log only, but i don't see any alternative, there is nothing about mail.log in logrotate.conf or logrotate.d
<Xarver__> sync3times, I don't have a server.
<hole_> blue1 did already
<sync3times> Xarver__,   so did you put   192.168.0.1 into the web browser?
<Blue1> akk: mine works fine...
<lstarnes> danfg: then add something for it
<sync3times> it asked you for a password.   I want to know what else was on that page
<akk> Blue1: How did you set up your printer? Maybe I'm doing it wrong since there are at least 3 different ways.
<Blue1> hole_: you removed .gconf right?
<lstarnes> danfg: I'll see if I can find an example
<Xarver__> sync3times, it doesn't give me anything.
<Blue1> akk: indeed
<Blue1> akk private message okay?
<Xarver__> sync3times, and once again it's 192.168.0.101
<akk> Blue1: Certainly, appreciated.
<hole_> how can i remove .gconf
<sync3times> Xarver__,     type   ip route | grep default
<Blue1> hole_: at a terminal prompt - type  rm .gconf
<hole_> k
<Blue1> then logout and log back in - it should re-create it it...
<chun> Hi, does anyone have any recommendations for an entry-level 5.1 soundcard which will be compatible with karmic/pulseaudio?
<Xarver__> sync3times, yes but it does nothing
<Hermitcrab> Hi everyone!
<Xarver__> sync3times, I can't login.
<tLoFP> does or will UBUNTU support TRIM for SSDs?
<hole_> Blue1: it tells me its a directory
<sync3times> Xarver__,   what does it say...before you try to login?
<brianherman> I remember way back when there were two tuxes that started up for each processor how to I turn that back on when I run linux
<Blue1> hole_: oops my bad
<por_ki>  I added add to playlist option through Nautilus Actions Configuration in right click for  audacious but the mp3 added through add to playlist are not playing in audacious
<Blue1> hole_: rm -rf .gconf
<lstarnes> danfg: save the contents of http://pastebin.com/d4d4b519f to /etc/logrotate.d/mail as root
<chun> or: to anyone who has a soundcard which works fine with karmic and pulseaudio, what is it? :P
<marenostrum> hole_: rm -r
<nevets04> What is the command to search the package manager
<hole_> k done loggin' out
<danfg> lstarnes: i'm looking into syslog.conf, i don't think logrotate deals with mail.log. i mean, it can deal with it, but syslog is already doing log rotation for it.
<lstarnes> danfg: logrotate handles almost all log rotation
<lstarnes> danfg: including mail.log and almost everything else in /var/log
<Xarver__> sync3times, Nothing
<lstarnes> danfg: I don't think syslog rotates anything without using logrotate
<frogzoo> correct
<Hermitcrab> Is there any way to tweak Xubuntu and make it run even faster?...Thnax
<Xarver__> sync3times, DI-624?
<sync3times> Xarver__, so it just says login and password?
<Hermitcrab> ...Thanx
<tylerplack> How do I learn about SSH'ing into ubuntu?
<lstarnes> !ssh |
<ubottu> : SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tylerplack> I want to learn all of the commands, etc
<Blue1> tylerplack: man ssh
<sync3times> Xarver__, username  admin   password blank
<tylerplack> or just know how to use a server environment
<lstarnes> tylerplack: the commands used in shells over ssh are usually the same that you would use with a direct login
<Blue1> tylerplack: generally you must be running the openssh server on the target machine...
<sync3times> Xarver__, sorry, wrong line      Username    User      password  blank
<Xarver__> sync3times, doesn't work.
<Xarver__> ok
<tylerplack> Well I have a VPS and I am trying to learn all about SSH so I can take advantage of it
<tylerplack> so would this be a good link for me?
<tylerplack> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ssh+1
<Blue1> tylerplack: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Xarver__> sync3times, what will this do?
<tylerplack> I will try that blue1
<tylerplack> I have it installed
<tylerplack> now what?
<sync3times> Xarver__, there weill be options inside there  for applications/gaming/dmz to poke holes in the firewall and allows the peers to reach your machine
<Hermitcrab> ...I don`t see to be able to set sound  volume, any tips?
<Xarver__> sync3times, What if I mess something up?
<sync3times> Xarver__,   do you have a printer?
<Xarver__> no.
<jacquesdupontd> hey there ? is someone having enought time to explain me how i could get my uefi fonction working with Seven and Ubuntu. I've seen and read that it has amazing performances to optimise boot time and i think it would be stupid not to use it. If someone is having a bit of time to help me.
<sync3times> Xarver__, well you could take a screenshot of any page you change so that you can change it back.
<tylerplack> what is the next step to understanding the world of ssh? I got the openssh-server, is there a command list somewhere? Is it like IRC?
<Xarver__> :|
<sync3times> Xarver__, and you can do research to see what you need to change
<Xarver__> sync3times, well strangely it started uploading
<protojay> am i the only one slightly concerned for the speed of ubuntu and in particularly wine?
<protojay> on my pc
<lstarnes> tylerplack: ssh has no special commands
<sync3times> Xarver__,  well,  I got you as far as I can.
<ChogyDan> protojay: is it slow?
<tylerplack> lstarnes: how can I get started?
<lstarnes> tylerplack: it works just like a regular terminal or command line session in linux
<protojay> its like 3d rendering is fast as heck, but loading game/levels is slow
<lstarnes> tylerplack: in a terminal: ssh user@IP
<tylerplack> what are some commands I should learn?
<tylerplack> I know how to get it running, etc
<lstarnes> tylerplack: to connect to your local maching using your own user account, use ssh yourusername@localhost
<tylerplack> and I know the basics
<protojay> ive got a 2ghz dualcore intel with 3gb ram and a fast gfx card by ati
<lstarnes> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Brixius> tylerplack: then what do you want to know
<tylerplack> I want to know what I should know
<tylerplack> when I say basics, I mean like ls and cd
<marenostrum> protojay: wine is, you know... wine. shouldn't it be a little "slow"?
<danfg> lstarnes: i created /etc/logrotate.d/mail with your pastebin. thanks, i hope it works
<cgkades> any idea why my network connection would be sparatic? it works for a min then stops, then spirts everything out 30 seconds later
<protojay> hehe, i thought wine wud be faster than winblowz :P
<digitalaxis_> anyone else having issues with network stability in 9.1?
<Xarver__> sync3times, ok.
<ChogyDan> protojay: no, they focus on compatibility.
<Roasted> hey guys - I got a video here that VLC is shoving the actual contents of the screen to the very far left. I cant fuigure out why. It plasy perfectly fine in dragon player but in VLC it doesnt. Its weird. What can I do?
<hole_> Blue1 thank you for helping me
<Brixius> tylerplack: man ssh or man scp to login to a box type ssh -x user@host
<ChogyDan> tylerplack: this has allot of beginner stuff: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Brixius> er wait, ssh user@host
<Blue1> hole_: did that work?
<tylerplack> thanks, ChogyDan!
<hole_> Blue1 deleting gconf worked fine
<tLoFP> does or will UBUNTU support TRIM for SSDs?
<Blue1> hole_: kewlness- yeah I shot myself in the foot -and learned somedays it's just easier to start over!
<marenostrum> hole_:nice to hear it
<Quan-Time__> tLoFP: its manuf dependant.. i suspect it will soon, but wait dfor the firmware to come out
<Brixius> tylerplack: for everything you want to know about ssh http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596008956
<crc32> So I do what I thought was the sensible thing and ran apt-get upgrade and now my machine is unbootable. The last message on the screen is fsck caliming /dev/sda2 is clean. Even when I click the recovery mode option I get the same message. How can I determine what broke?
<Hellow> crc32, What are you running?
<crc32> 9.10
<crc32> Other then that I wish I knew. This was a clean install 3 weeks ago. What log file should I be looking in. The fact that even recovery mode hangs leads me to suspect grub is screwed. What could have happened.
<Brixius> crc32: can you boot to single user mode?
<webbb82> hey
<crc32> What log file would tell me what happened. Ubuntu Kinda changed everything about the way it bots so I don't know.
<Brixius> crc32, can you get to /var/log/apt
<zoran119> hey, how do i install gnu gdbm in ubuntu server?
<webbb82> i have a mouse with 4 buttons so i want to change the paste high lighted txt from middle mouse button to my number 2 mouse button how would i do this or what would i google to find out
<crc32> How do I go single user? Is it like "linux 1"?  at boot? The video is really slow.
<protojay> ewww linux can be irritating at times
<heoa> What is the default Firewall in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !firewall | heoa
<ubottu> heoa: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Brixius> crc32 If I remember right add "single" to the end of the boot line
<perlmonkey2> How would I give a user permission to use a usb device?
<Guest74875> hey is it possible to patch one dd img with another img so it only overwrites the certain sections that are addressed?
<perlmonkey2> "error: insufficient permissions for device" when trying to rub a debugger on my phone.
<webbb82> or how do i change paste txt via shift ins to a differant keybinding
<Guest74875> like I only want to patch the first part of this dd image with a different mbr/pt
<protojay> Ok..! im trying to instal some software under wine but it spans multiple disks, how do i unmount the cdrom in order to change disks when the installer asks for it?
<sebsebseb> !wine | protojay
<ubottu> protojay: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ChogyDan> webbb82: I use the xmodmap file to remap my mouse buttons
<crc32> So why can't I just hit "C" linux single?
<protojay> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<lstarnes> crc32: what happens when you try to do that?
<sebsebseb> protojay: Virtualbox :)
<protojay> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cgkades> virtualbox is awesome
<sebsebseb> protojay: the non free, is free as in price, not freedom
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sebsebseb> cgkades: indeed
<protojay> oh phew, thats good
<crc32> nothing Its at some stupid grub shell that I've never used before
<shawn__> Is there any way to move my AWN dock to second display
<nevets04> How do I log into php admin? I dont remember making a username O.o
<sebsebseb> protojay: it also has USB support unlike the Open Source Edition
<sebsebseb> protojay: as of Virtualbox 3.0 there is some Direct3D 8 support, that you could try for a few games,  it might be alright, depending on game, and your computer
<sebsebseb> you can get 3D Windows games working in Wine, some will just work.  2D Windows  games same thing,  and  those should be alright in a vm a lot of them
<crc32> seriesly How do I boot ubuntu into single user mode. Thats not a menu option
<cgkades> i got photoshop cs3 to work in wine, also office 2003
<cgkades> pretty impressive
<lstarnes> crc32: is there a recovery mode option?
<sebsebseb> protojay: plus there are some pretty good native Linux games :)
<crc32> yes recovery mode does the same thing. It goes to fsck then claims the file system is clean then hangs
<sebsebseb> cgkades: most of Office 2003 just works, as for Photoshop CS3 you had to configure to get that working well or?
<marenostrum> perlmonkey: system > administration > users and groups then choose the user > properties > user privilages and give any right you want
<ZeekDaGeek> Would anyone happen to know why I get the following error when trying to edit files on my NTFS drive: "Input/output error"
<cgkades> sebsebseb: i ddint have to do any tweeking
<sebsebseb> cgkades: and it works well?
<ZeekDaGeek> My mounting line reads as follows -> /dev/sda1		/media/hdmain	ntfs-3g		user,fmask=0111,dmask=000	0	0
<cgkades> sebsebseb: i think so... i didn't do that much with it
<Brixius> crc32: I'd have to reboot to get the command lines, I don't have any vm's on my laptop to walk through it, but there should be an option to edit the boot command which should give you a bunch of things already on the line you would have to add single to the end of it.
<sebsebseb> cgkades: ok
<zoran119> which library provides ldap.h?
<Brixius> if you give me a minute I can check on my desktop.
<cwillu_clone> crc32, if its hanging before it gets to the menu, I don't know that single-user mode is going to help much;  break=mount might be more useful to figure out why things are hanging
<webbb82> what is the command to edit the gconf so that it opens a app with tabs and u can mess with the settings
<cwillu_clone> gconf-editor
<webbb82> gedir congf  ???
<crc32> WTF? Why did ubuntu punish me for upgradeing like it suggested.
<Brixius> crc32: ok, do you have the install cd?
<sebsebseb> !language |  crc32
<ubottu> crc32: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> crc32: oh you just gone 9.04 to 9.10?
<rdeshpande> hey all
<sebsebseb> rdeshpande: hi
<crc32> sebsebseb no I fresh installed 9.10 2 weeks ago then did apt-get upgade and then rebooted. The machine didn't survive.
<Brixius> crc32: if you boot the install cd you should be able to mount the hdd and get to /var/log/apt/term.log file
<protojay> sebsebseb do i need a fresh copy of windows or is windows emulated ala wine?
<webbb82> ok i juist did edit gconf but it says file not found  what the heck   this is what it says  Error stating file '/home/brian/Gconf-editor': No such file or directory
<Brixius> crc32: use the live cd option when booting
<sebsebseb> protojay: Wine does not run Windows,  it gives you basically a sort of fake WIndows install,  that then tricks many Windows apps into thinking (well apps don't think, but you get the idea I guess)  that they are running on Windows
<webbb82> where did it go
<sebsebseb> protojay: quite a lot of apps just work and work well, others need some configuring
<cwillu_clone> it's effectively a reverse engineered implementation of the windows api's that appsuse
<crc32> Error message is gave up waiting for root device.
<crc32> I installed off  a ubuntu minumum install CD meaning its just a netclient that downloads pacakges and installs
<cwillu_clone> webbb82, Gconf-editor isn't gconf-editor
<ChogyDan> crc32: do you have only one kernel?
<sebsebseb> protojay: it's also not an enulater, it's a compatability layour, for  running Windows apps
<protojay> i see
<webbb82> what is the command then
<sebsebseb> protojay: then for real Windows and other OS's even,  virtual machines :)
<protojay> grrr my dvd drive is b0rked again
<endeavormac> I wish I could find all those people who say, "Linux will never be able to compete with Windows," and then force them to develop software in Windows. It's been a long night, I'm very frustrated, Ubuntu I miss you, I will be back soon, but good lord will Windows EVER be anywhere near as developer friendly as linux?
<crc32> Yea just 1 kernel. I did the boot single user mode and I'm stuck at some whered initramfs prompt.
<sebsebseb> protojay: some things a vm can't do,  but you can do most Windows stuff in a vm, depending on your computer, how much RAM you have and such
<cwillu_clone> crc32, ls /dev/sd*
<crc32> What happnes after fsck since thats where ubuntu is dying
<protojay> sebsebseb: so if i use an virtualmachine, i need a copy of windows on cd/dvd to install?
<cwillu_clone> crc32, one of them that comes back you should be able to do this with:  mount /dev/sda1 /root
<cwillu_clone> (try each one)
<sebsebseb> endeavormac: your making software for Windows? :(
<cwillu_clone> crc32, when one succeeds (i.e., doesn't print an error)
<webbb82> cwillu_clone, do u know the command
<cwillu_clone> crc32, press ctrl-d
<cwillu_clone> webbb82, gconf-editor
<sebsebseb> protojay: yes or an ISO
<protojay> ah right
<cwillu_clone> webbb82, _not_ Gconf-editor
<protojay> transmission should do that nicely :)
<crc32> Honestly am I looking at a reinstall here?
<crc32> Whats the steps?
<webbb82> oh the capital G ?
<sebsebseb> protojay: however when it comes to apps this is how it should be done really :)  1.  native Linux apps :)   2.  Wine  or even commercial paid for versions of it.  3.  virtual machine  4.  psyical Windows install
<sebsebseb> protojay: 1. will fit most computer needs :)
<endeavormac> sebsebseb: argh yeah, this is terrible. Try searching for documentation on anything with Windows. MSDN covers 5 different languages for the whole project "Windows." I think I would like to 1) develop games 2) create a server 3) write a driver. Well all the code for all of that is encompassed in one mega project, who documentation is incredibly frustrating to go through, and wtf I don't want C# I want C++... Alright I'm done
<ChogyDan> crc32: reinstall may be the easiest fix, specially since you just installed
<protojay> i see seb
<protojay> :)
<protojay> having too many hardware problems with this damn laptop
<Brixius> crc32: I'd download the livecd and try to fix it prior to a reinstall, although I'm guessing there's a console on the netinstall cd as well.
<protojay> ill leave it till tommorow
<D-coy> m4v lady where are u :P
<crc32> I see fsck declare /dev/sda2 is clean then the network card blinks then poof it dies.
<protojay> acer 6920's suck....!
<deadant2> Anybody know how to install the acm java libraries in 9.10?
<crc32> I really hate ubuntu for convoluting the boot process like this.
<sebsebseb> protojay: hardware issues such as?
<Brixius> crc32: is your hard drive making any weird clicking noises?
<sebsebseb> protojay: that's good your blaming the lap top not Ubuntu :)  yeah Ubuntu on hardware that isn't supported properly by it can be a pain, since lack of manufacture support
<protojay> sebsebseb, oh, its problems ive had for ages while running windows, cdrom takes AGEEES to read certain dvds or cds
<protojay> on linux, trying to mount it returns an error
<sebsebseb> protojay: oh that issue is on Windows as well hmm,  could be a failing cdrom drive
<protojay> until the drive feels like reading the media
<protojay> yeh
<crc32> I really don't feel like reinstalling till I know why this broke. I can't help but think this will happen again.
<protojay> im wondering if i could get an external dvd
<protojay> but meh...
<crc32> there is a rescue mode on the minimul CD but I suspec I won't have any command line tools
<sebsebseb> endeavormac: oh you swore in the big message,  which you shoudn't really do here.  Oh and  Linux distros have great development tools.
<endeavormac> sebsebseb i know
<sebsebseb> endeavormac: to both things or just the second bit?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for viewing windows event logs?
<Brixius> crc32: don't be so sure, I'm guessing you will be able to mount the hdd, and there will be at least, vi and less
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: what file format are those in?
<crc32> the min CD is going into rescue mode but apparently it needs to download them.
<marenostrum> crc32: it won't happen again. reinstalling is OK. Web upgrade has always a little risk.
<endeavormac> sebsebseb second bit, didn't know this channel was really, i don't know the word, nonsweary
<Brixius> I've never had any problems with apt-get upgrade
<crc32> marenostrum: I can just tell this is a hardware driver or something and reinstalling will just reintroduce the bug.
<dsnyders> sebsebseb, I don't know.
<crc32> I'll be back I'm going for a soda.
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: well there is a type of Windows file that can be opended on  Desktop Linux,  there's an article hmm,  I didn't read it properly yet though, so don't know if that's  what your after
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: (in fact I didn't even open the actsaul article up, just read a bit on the site where it was mentioned)
<marenostrum> crc32: do you have the chance to test with a 9.10 live cd?
<mayajowo> test
<crc32> mereonstrum: No I don't have a real CD just a min install which is a 10meg ISO
<mayajowo> alow
<crc32> Even so the CD will be useing older packages. This bomb happened hafter apt-get upgrade
<crc32> This is pretty much why I left gentoo.
<mayajowo> hello
<Arcamas_> hi
<dsnyders> sebsebseb, My vista is in a critical error loop.  Upon booting, it gives me an error message and reboots a minute later.  I need something to view the event logs to help diagnose the problem.
<deadant2> Hey, anybody know how i can install the acm java libraries?
<sync3times> whats vista
<protojay> dsnyders, isnt a minute long enough to read the message?
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: you can open .cfm files in Ubuntu, but I don't think that's what your after
<crc32> Where does bootlogd keep its logs?
<crc32> I'm enableing this.
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: are you getting the Blue Screen Of Death?
<Kids_computer> Umm hi
<dsnyders> protojay, It's long enough to read the "critical error.  Your machine will reboot in one minute" message, but not long enough to read the event logs.
<protojay> dsnyders, oh dear, thats a problem :)
<sebsebseb> !windows | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<garret> how do I restart X?
<crc32> Dude how do you reboot once you've made changes from Rescue mode
<anonymous3> Hiya
<dsnyders> protojay, No kidding.
<sebsebseb> crc32: when your in the terminal or?
<anonymous3> Is there a Driver updater for Linux?
<sync3times> garret, sudo killall X
<anonymous3> Or can Wine run Driver Genius or one of those?
<apn> anonymous3, driver of what
<marenostrum> crc32: you say "upgrade" not "update". I understand as upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. 9.10 live cd gives a strong idea about the drivers of 9.10 even if the backages are updated.Means,if your machine runs 9.10 live, it will for sure run 9.10 installation. Find/create a 9.10 CD and test, if you listen to me. And what's more you can reach/edi your existin files with it, a well.
<crc32> All I have is a terminal.
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: no  it can't run Windows drivers
<akk> Anybody know how to set up an hplip printer? CUPS is setting mine up as usb:, not hp:, so some things don't work right.
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: Wine can't
<kheera> i'm running ubuntu/win dual boot system. how do I figure out the path to mount the windows drive in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: driver for what?
<ZeekDaGeek> I'm not able to edit files on my NTFS partition, I keep getting the following error: "Input/output error"
<crc32> I was already running 9.10 The system said there were 9 packages to be updated so I said "apt-get upgrade"
<anonymous3> No...any driver thats needed
<anonymous3> Graphics chip
<anonymous3> Sound
<Brixius> crc32: shutdown now -r or sync;sync;reboot
<garret> sync3times: X: no process found
<sync3times> garret, try Xorg instead
<anonymous3> A linux driver updater
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: ok first of all go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<apn> anonymous3, they are upgraded with your kernel
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: find out if anything is available
<crc32> reboot did nothing
<crc32> halt did nothing
<garret> ok how do I start it once it's killed?
<crc32> shutdown did nothing.
<anonymous3> Ummm no I don't have linux at the moment...
<crc32> Alt-Ctrl-Del did nothing
<sync3times> garret, sane systems will restart it automatically
<protojay> shutdown -r ?
<anonymous3> but I'm switching over
<crc32> shutdown -r now
<protojay> yeh thats it
<crc32> It just returns back to the "#" prompt
<apn> crc32, sudo init 0
<webbb82> is it possible to change Shift+Insert for paste to another key binding where would i find the sift-insert keybind
<anonymous3> I just wanted to know if there is a program that finds new hardware drivers in a linux Os?
<skitzo> hey guys
<Brixius> crc32: try init 6
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: Have you tired a Live CD for Ubuntu?  Which is a Linux distribution/distro not Linux itself
<crc32> apn: I already cut the power.
<marenostrum> crc32: As far as I know "upgrade" is not "update". Maybe you jumped to some nightlies of 10.04. If so, 9.10 isstill OK for you.
<anonymous3> I have 10.0
<crc32> Where does bootlogd keep its log
<anonymous3> but Its not installed
<skitzo> could somebody please tell me how i install x64 java on my ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: 10.0 ??????????
<palytoxin> how do i recovery ubuntu9.10 ,after install win7?  use live cd  (grub 1.97beta)
<akk> webbb82: You might be able to in some specific programs -- changing it systemwide is hard.
<MenZa> !grub2 | palytoxin
<ubottu> palytoxin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<crc32> marenostrum: Update just fetches a list of packages from the repo. Upgrade actually insalls them.
<sync3times> x64 java.   will wonders never cease.
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: 10.04 alpha 1 you mean?  don't use that unless your an experienced Ubuntu user!
<apn> crc32, /var/log/boot
<anonymous3> ummm?
<palytoxin> but i have cd only 1.97 not grub2
<ZeekDaGeek> I'm not able to edit files on my NTFS partition, I keep getting the following error: "Input/output error". How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: or experiended other distro user maybe.  Which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<crc32> I'm totally not happy with uuntu right now.
<blakkheim> crc32: cool story bro
<anonymous3> not sure....I downloaded the newest 10 from like months ago?
<skitzo> sync3times,  lol what do ya mean by that
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: probably 9.04 then
<apn> palytoxin, it will work
<anonymous3> No it's 10
<anonymous3> I used it
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: 9.10 is the current latest version
<ChaoticXSinZ> Heyo all.
<anonymous3> Ummm then I used the alpha?
<crc32> Ubuntu keeps insisting I upgrade packages and I'm like "Sure ok, this is ubunto not Gentoo, ubuntu would never screw me over for just applying upgrades."
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: no
<anonymous3> maybe it was 9.10
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: you can't get the alpha from the main website
<ChaoticXSinZ> Could someone direct me as to where I can find the font "Sans Bold" on my Ubuntu installation
<apn> anonymous3, 9 is the year it came out in, 10 is the month. if you have 10.0 that means it came out in 0th month of 2010
<anonymous3> Ohhhh
<akk> crc32: Even on LTS, upgrades sometimes mess things up. :(
<palytoxin> o ,i find ,thanks
<sebsebseb> anonymous3:  well that's a start knowing which version of Ubuntu you actsaully have
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: then you can load it up, test your hardware,  tell people what doesn't work when running the Live CD, and go from there
<Brixius> speaking of grub, is there a way that I can tell grub-mkconfig to not scan sda2 for os's
<anonymous3> Oh ok
<Brixius> er wait, tell it to ignore sdb
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: you made it sound like all your hardware wasn't working when on the Live CD
<skitzo> if its not worth installing x64 java on my system just let me know and i wont lol
<anonymous3> No...I went on mozilla
<crc32> akk: Never happend to me before except on gentoo. And even on gentoo it was something dumb like SSH broke so you could still recover from the localconsole. This is like "Poof your can't boot anymore".
<anonymous3> I typed
<anonymous3> the wireless networking was working
<anonymous3> I fiddled with the desktop settings
<anonymous3> getting to know the system depth
<protojay> is it possible to mount an iso file on linux?>
<blakkheim> protojay: yes
<ChaoticXSinZ> protojay: Yes
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: ok if things are working properly on the LIve CD, you can install it, and they probably wil in a real install as well
<akk> crc32: When "can't boot anymore" stuff happens to me with ubuntu it's usually X server settings involving DRI/GL.
<protojay> how?
<apn> protojay, yes. in terminal sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<sync3times> protojay,   check out the loop option
<anonymous3> I tried some of the games...that came with it
<protojay> i see
<akk> crc32: (not saying it is for you, just that that sort of thing seems to happen to me a lot)
<garret> I just decided to move full-force to Ubuntu today (cold-turkey from Windows) and I just gotta say, this OS is a power-user's dream.
<anonymous3> Chess is supposed to be 3d...said Python has no 3d support
<anonymous3> so...I don't know what to do about that
<ChaoticXSinZ> garret: Exactly :P
<jtrucks> is there a panel widget/applet for showing wifi strength in Gnome?
<ChaoticXSinZ> jtrucks: Yes
<jtrucks> I can't seem to find it :(
<sebsebseb> garret: Windows power user?  well yeah maybe for those.  Linux power users on the other hand have many distros to choose from :)  not just Ubuntu
<ChaoticXSinZ> you should have it by default, Network manager
<crc32> akk: Thats another thing I boot into console to avoid any damage like that but now its like I can't even get that far
<sync3times> anonymous3,  there is a 3d module I think
<Belinrahs> Power user in general, maybe.
<apn> jtrucks, nm-applet is the easiest.
<Belinrahs> Ubuntu's just my favorite. :P
<ChaoticXSinZ> Could someone direct me as to where I can find the font "Sans Bold" on my Ubuntu installation? I can't seem to find it in /usr/share/fonts. (BTW Not FreeSans or Liberations etc)
<anonymous3> Ummm I have an integrated chipset....so maybe Ubuntu didn't have a driver for it
<akk> crc32: Ouch. Can it boot single-user?
<Brixius> anonymous3: what video card do you have? you may need to install the correct video drivers
<anonymous3> Thats why I wanted to know if there is a Driver updater
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: main thing, is that it looks ok, and your Internet works
<crc32> reinstall grub boo loader woulden't help me right since well a kernel came up already.
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: when you install,  you will get updates
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: after install, you will get software updates
<anonymous3> yeah but I won't get new drivers
<FuzzyKittens-TC> my server seems to take forever to reboot. it seems to get stuck on "saving the system clock" any tips on speeding up this process?
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: and you can also try system > adminstartion > hardware drivers and install stuff that is available if anything
<apn> anonymous3, you will
<skitzo> oh well lol que the crickets i guess
<Belinrahs> Are KDE and GNOME apps backwards-compatible with each other?
<Brixius> anonymous3: do a lspci from a shell and see what it lists as a video card
<crc32> akk: Nope this problem happens before even that as it hangs right after fsck supposedly give the file system a clean bill of health. It feels more like this problem is during the ramdisk chroot to the root file system.
<apn> Belinrahs, no. but you can use any app in any de
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: also most hardware support is built in to the Linux kernel itself,  it's just graphics cards and wireless where people usually have to get drivers seperatly
<ChaoticXSinZ> Belinrahs: If you mean GNOME apps running KDE and KDE apps in GNOME then yes.
<jtrucks> ChaoticXSinZ: I'm tweaking/fixing my sister's mini 9 ubuntu machine (she isn
<skitzo> i'm thinking i should of just stuck to the 32bit :)
<Belinrahs> That's basically what I meant, yeah. Thanks
<jtrucks> 't comouter savvy
<ChaoticXSinZ> skitzo: Trouble with 64 bit?
<crc32> Or something like the root file system isn't being mounted or mounted read only or something stupid like that.
<DimeCadmium> anyone got an idea how to login to the netbook remix?
<anonymous3> ummm I have a Wireless adaptor...and the Ubuntu Wireless thing caught the networks pretty well
<Belinrahs> While I'm still talking, could anyone suggest a C++ programming environment for Linux, similar to Dev-C++ for windows?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Belinrahs, if you mean IDE there are plenty
<jtrucks> ChaoticXSinZ: Network Manager is installed, but I casn't find where I can make it show wifi strength on the panel
<skitzo> ChaoticXSinZ, hey dude, well not trouble just need help.. i just want to know how to install x64 java or is it even worth it since firefox isn't x64
<Belinrahs> Right. Any suggestions?
<sync3times> Belinrahs, eclipse
<arquebus> Belinrahs: Eclipse or Netbeans
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: ok install it then :)
<Belinrahs> Okey doke sounds like I'll try eclipse.
<anonymous3> But I don't know exactly what the driver is......so thats my main worry
<apn> Belinrahs, eclipse, anjuta
<apn> Belinrahs, vim is good as well.
<akk> crc32: Could it possibly be something related to bug 447747 ?
<anonymous3> And I've heard Intel has problems with linux
<ChaoticXSinZ> skitzo: I have everything running fine on my 64bit. java flash firefox, chrome etc
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: if it was just working on the Live CD,  it is likely to on a real install as well
<arquebus> Belinrahs: codeblocks is good too
<apn> anonymous3, on average, not.
<akk> crc32: I had a "can't boot" problem because of that, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447747
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: certain Intel graphics cards and Ubuntu 9.04 yes
<anonymous3> Oh...
<crc32> yea the boot log is empty so it has to be during the root file system moun WTF?
<akk> (but I thought it was supposedly fixed ... maybe the fix broke other things)
<ibkanat> I want to upgrade my kernel is this the easiest way? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ChaoticXSinZ> jtrucks: Try typing ALT-F2, then "nm-applet" then Run
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: ,but you said you booted up 9.10?  and everything looked ok, so your fine
<ibkanat> it fails on inserting my nvidia and vbox modules
<skitzo> ChaoticXSinZ, so is it worth installing x64 java then if say im running a 32bit java application on my x64 system
<anonymous3> I need to save whatever I need to a flash card
<jtrucks> apn: I can
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: you should be able to do that using the Live CD
<ChaoticXSinZ> skitzo: JAVA programs are neither 32 or 64 bit as far as I know
<ibkanat> anyone know?
<anonymous3> and I heard Linux Mint is good for beginners...so thats distracted me
<ChogyDan> ibkanat: no, those kernels wont work for nvidia, etc
<jtrucks> apn: I don't see nm-applet in the 8.04 repos this is configured for. do you recall where I
<jtrucks> d look for it?
<anonymous3> I can save windows files using Live Cd?
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: only thing with a Live CD, is if your computer turns off or re boots,  you lose what you did,  unless it went on the hard disk or something
<ibkanat> ChogyDan which ones will?
<blakkheim> ChaoticXSinZ: please don't spread misinformation
<ChogyDan> ibkanat: why do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<ChaoticXSinZ> ibkanat: I think this has a newer kernel and work for faster booting, http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-boot/ppa/ubuntu
<ChaoticXSinZ> blakkheim: What flase info?
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: Mint is based on Ubuntu,  your not meant to get support for it in here.   Ubuntu has a much bigger user support community than Mint
<sebsebseb> anonymous3: also Mint isn't a really good distro
<blakkheim> ChaoticXSinZ: about 32/64bit programs
<ibkanat> vbox performance on guest is terrible I improved it with a build but read that upgrade fixes
<pinPoint> hey I cannot see parts of my menus and bottom trays.
<Johnaha> ! python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<anonymous3> anyway thanks for your help
<apn> jtrucks, it is installed, and it's in main repository. press alt+f2, type nm-applet, press enter.
<pinPoint> its like v.sync is off, how do I adjust in ubuntu. Using a Vizio hdtv 32" via hdmi
<ibkanat> ChogyDan where should I look for a 64 bit build?
<ChogyDan> ibkanat: is it the 32bit kernel?   I know that is in lucid
<Hermitcrab> Hi...new to Linux, using Xubuntu can`t set volume (sound), any tips???
<ChaoticXSinZ> blakkheim: He asked if JAVA programs are 32bit/64bit but aren't they just compiled to java byte code which is interpreted by the Java runtime (which is 32 or 64 bit)
<ibkanat> I would like 2.6.33
<PepeSilvia> hi, does anyone know if I can extend /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose with a dot file in my home directory?
<crc32> So if this little screw job is hapening during the original mount on boot up how the hell do I fix it?
<apn> Hermitcrab, do you have any error when you try to open volume control?
<ibkanat> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/current/
<ibkanat> ?
<sebsebseb> Hermitcrab: it's ok to ask here, but you can also try #xubuntu
<Hermitcrab> OK sebsebseb , didn`t know...
<ibkanat> what are the drm and drm-next?
<crc32> I know the steps are boot kernal copy to initrd , load modules, fsck file systems, then mount root file system read-write.
<Hermitcrab> apn, Not at all...let me try again...
<crc32> That last step is where I'm getting screwed over how do i fix this?
<sebsebseb> Hermitcrab: yes didn't think you did, hence the message :)
<ChogyDan> ibkanat: I don't really know, but those mainline kernels won't work with the nvidia drivers.  You may be able to install the drivers manually, and virtualbox by grabbing it from the website
<PepeSilvia> or does anyone know of another way to define your own compose key sequences?
<crc32> Wha config file initscript mounts the root file system then chroots it?
<apn> PepeSilvia, you can link it with symlink (ln -s )
<Hermitcrab> I click on it and it open Mixer
<PepeSilvia> apn: how do you mean?
<ChogyDan> ibkanat: you could also try just installing the lucid kernel.  You could also just upgrade to lucid, but it is in the very early stages, and will suffer breakage
<apn> PepeSilvia, in gconf-editor (if you don't like the gui)
<ibkanat> is there another safe place to look for recent kernels?
<Hermitcrab> I chose Master in Select Controls
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: a later kernel why?  it's useually best to stay with kernels from the Ubuntu repo
<ibkanat> ChogyDan is there a list of whats broke?
<bradpitt> good afternoon. i'm accidentally give ccsm opacity 0% and now i'm not be able to see it because it's transparent. is it possible to delete the config of ccsm? thanks
<apn> PepeSilvia, ln -s somewhere somewhere. the system won't even realise it's different place. for more info man ln
<PepeSilvia> apn: I don't understand. All sequences are defined in /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose but I don't want to edit a file owned by root, that gets overwritten everytime an upgrade comes along
<ChogyDan> ibkanat: nope
<sebsebseb> ChogyDan:  that's bad advice suggesting people like ibkanat  upgrade to the lucid kernel
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: there is probably a ppa for a later kernel, but why do you want one?
<jtrucks> hmmm. something isn
<ibkanat> sebsebseb performance in vbox is horid in the karmic kernels
<jtrucks> t right here.
<webbb82> hey does anyone know what the "command" would be to paste text   im setting upa  a hotkey and want it to paste highlighted tet so i need to find out the command that is given to paste
<webbb82> or is the command just paste
<jtrucks> apn & ChaoticXSinZ thank you for the pointer. now I can see why it isn
<ChogyDan> sebsebseb: mk...
<jtrucks> t running.
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: that's probably more to do with your graphics card and RAM
<ChaoticXSinZ> jtrucks: NP
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, virtual box works just fine on my machine, try configuring the amount of memory and video ram
<ibkanat> sebsebseb no its a known bug that kernel upgrade fixes
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: ok well look for a ppa for a later kernel then
<crc32> So any one know how to get the root file system to mount?
<ibkanat> I have quad core 8 gigs or ram and fast graphics
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: there is probably something on launchpad
<ibkanat> could you point me in the right direction
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, true, you still have to configure those settings into virtualbox, make sure your BIOS is using the most ram for video as you can
<ibkanat> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5501
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: uhmm   Ubuntu 9.10  kernel ppa  on Google or something like that, will bring one up I guess
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: launchpad is the trusted source for ppa's
<PepeSilvia> ah I found my answer! You can use ~/.XCompose
<apn> crc32, yup. cfdisk it.
<apn> crc32, sorry, fsck
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, try installing ubuntu studio using and use a real time kernel
<sebsebseb> mMezquitale: ibkanat uhmm the Ububuntu Studio packages can be installed into a standard Ubuntu install
<crc32> apn: fsck just checks for bad blocks its what happens after fsck that I'm trying to fix.
<ChaoticXSinZ> ibkanat: Try the ubuntu-boot PPA, as I think it has a newer kernel than stock karmic.
<ChaoticXSinZ> Could someone direct me as to where I can find the font "Sans Bold" on my Ubuntu installation? I can't seem to find it in /usr/share/fonts.
<ibkanat> mMezquitale had big problems with it... dont know why thats what I tried 1st
<sebsebseb> ChaoticXSinZ: ah yes Windows font
<sebsebseb> ChaoticXSinZ:  you can copy in fonts from Windows.  or you can install packages for Windows fonts from the repo
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, you have problems with ubuntu studio real time kernel?
<ibkanat> thanks looking
<ChaoticXSinZ> sebsebseb: I can see the font in GIMP already so I know its on my computer but I can't seem to find the file.
<sebsebseb> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ibkanat> yeah 2.6.-9 rt
<apn> crc32, you said it bumps you into single user, right?
<ibkanat> 2.6.31-9 rt
<MK-BB> good night!
<ChaoticXSinZ> sebsebseb: The font is already installed, I just want the file.
<sebsebseb> ChaoticXSinZ: ok I don't know about that
<apn> crc32, if you are in blackbox, repeat the fsck
<crc32> apn: No matter what I try it hangs right after fsck declares /dev/sda2 is clean.
<sebsebseb> ibkanat: found a ppa by using the key words I suggested or something similar?
<apn> crc32, load single user mode, and fsck. that's my bet.
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, i had the same problem, I solved it by going to ubuntu studio controls and made sure ubuntu studio didnt lock memory, then went to virtual box and gave around 50% of memory to virtual box, set video memory to 128MB, audio sounds awesome with XP as guest OS
<ibkanat> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/get-dramatically-faster-boot-times-in.html
<ibkanat> is this it?
<LiteHedded> the facebook photo uploader doesn't work for me in chrome or firefox.
<crc32> apn: How do I go single user mode?
<LiteHedded> can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<ChaoticXSinZ> ibkanat: Yah that is the ubuntu-boot ppa
<crc32> or what your calling single user mode?
<crc32> All I can do is boot off another medium then mount the file system
<kheera> how do I install 64 win7 inside virtualbox? is that even possible?
<sebsebseb> kheera: yes
<sebsebseb> kheera: you will need hardware virtualization on though in your bios I expect
<ibkanat> mMezquitale hmm I got the stutter to stop but not with usb just need a little fast to run magic jack on it
<crc32> apn: How do I go single user mode?
<sebsebseb> kheera: if your computer has it, if not you can't do 64bit vm's  if I remember correctly
<oorah> i have a question. when my laptop isn't used for a few minutes, it doesn't go to sleep the monitor just blinks. does this prefent pixel screen burning?
<ChaoticXSinZ> kheera: I think your processor needs to support VT-x or AMD-V
<SuperMiguel> hey guys i have about 20 mpg video that i would like to burn to a dvd and play it with my home dvd player, i used DeVeDe and tried using PAL and NTSC and none of them work after burning to a DVD.. what can i do?
<apn> crc32, in grub options for the kernel append init=/bin/bash
<sebsebseb> kheera: that's the hardware virtulization what ChaoticXSinZ  put
<ChogyDan> crc32: pretty sure the single user mode is the same as recovery mode
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, I also set # of processors to 2 on virtualbox, it works great, Im using 64 bit AMD
<kheera> sebsebseb: ack.  crappy 64 bit acer aspire laptop w/ intel t4300 cpu. any ideas... should I go for a reboot or give up now?
<apn> ChogyDan, it is not
<J_A_X> I just tried installing realtek audio drivers
<J_A_X> now my alsa-utils can't seem to find my sound card
<kheera> sebsebseb: thanks for your help tho.
<sebsebseb> kheera: how much RAM?  altough I expect more than enough to virtual machine Vista version 2 (Windows 7)
<oorah> i have a question. when my laptop isn't used for a few minutes, it doesn't go to sleep the monitor just blinks. does this prefent pixel screen burning?
<ibkanat> mMezquitale mine runs best on one thats why I know there is a problem
<J_A_X> the installation of the drivers stopped when it tried to run alsaconf, which ubuntu doesn't have anymore
<kheera> 4gb ram
<J_A_X> can anyone help?
<oorah> i meant prevent
<ibkanat> I built my own kernel and it ran better but not like its supposed too
<Dark27Mage> oorah: how much of the screen actually stays a color?
<sebsebseb> kheera: yep that's enough RAM for sure, ok  uhmm so  hardware virtualization enabled in the bios if your computer can do it
<hwilde> hello is there an audio graphic equalizer available?
<sebsebseb> kheera: ,but also in the virtualbox vm settings
<kheera> sebsebseb: the win7 virtual box install said cpu doesn't support 64 bit
<sebsebseb> kheera: sure, but
<sebsebseb> kheera: it will say that, when it's not enabled
<kheera> sebsebseb: i'll try to find the vm setting
<oorah> Dark27Mage, the whole display blinks quickly. i'm wondering if i need to set it to dim or if the quick blink will prevent screen damage
<sebsebseb> kheera: you need to enable the feature in your actsaul BIOS
<kheera> k
<ChaoticXSinZ> kheera: Its under the advanced tab of system in virtualbox
<sebsebseb> kheera: if the BIOS has the feature,  and then also in the virtualbox vm settings
<lozernoobfreek> hello
<kheera> thanks lots
<sebsebseb> kheera: maybe it's already ok in the bios, just needs setting up in virtualbox
<ChaoticXSinZ> kheera: The setting in virtualbox might be gray if not possible
<webbb82> anyone know of a good paste bin app
<apn> webbb82, app?
<Dark27Mage> oorah: as long as none of the screen is steadily on it would be fine.
<sebsebseb> kheera: if you look at the description for kvm  say in synaptic
<sebsebseb> kheera: they mention a little test, that can be done,  to test if you got hardware virtualization or not, but of course bios needs setting up first
<crc32> apn init=/bin/bash yeils file not found where are you getting this from?
<sebsebseb> kheera: if bios is not already ok
<kheera> enable vt/x is what i'm after eh?
<oorah> Dark27Mage, oh ok thanks. i'm assuming its a system screen protective measure
<sebsebseb> kheera: yes
<Belinrahs> I'm accessing my jailbroken iPod touch using PuTTY (ssh) - what command will retrieve files or a set of files from the device to my Linux system?
<kheera> i guess i have to reboot to get into bios. see you later. thanks again.
<apn> crc32, the unix way. ubuntu way might be different. one sec.
<mMezquitale> ibkanat, must be an issue with your CPU then, you should follow the bug report and check "/var/messages" for anything interesting
<Dark27Mage> oorah: no, the computer is not supposed to do that. Something is broken software or hardware.
<crc32> apn: before you send me on a wild goose chase can I boot off rescue disk then run fsck?
<MenZa> Belinrahs: You probably want sftp. You can mount it straight in nautilus, though
<MenZa> Belinrahs: Places -> Connect to Server -- select 'ssh'
<oorah> i installed google chrome browser today, it rocks
<Belinrahs> Oh, that sounds even better, thanks!
<sebsebseb> oorah: Chromeium is the open source version, that Chrome is based on
<ibkanat> its being looked at thought I might be able to find a new kernel that would fix it
<ibkanat> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5501
<sebsebseb> oorah: (I was going to put Uhmm at the begining of that)
<apn> crc32, in ubuntu you have to append single
<oorah> is chromeium better than chrome?
<ibkanat> not really keen on trying lucid in alpha
<sebsebseb> oorah: they are rather similar, but  I guess chromeium is better really since it's open source :) unlike Chrome
<ibkanat> usally messes up production
<exitstate> jzman: lol
<jzman> :)
<lozernoobfreek> trying to install ubuntu along side vista and xp, when installer boots goes to select time zone and stalls have waited 1+hour never had taken this long b4 any ideas
<oorah> which is faster, chromeium or chrome?
<thiebaude> !offtopic | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> oorah: uhmm you can try both,  but chromeium :)
<crc32> I really can't believe have 0 tools to diagnose this. /var/log/boot is blank which leads me to beleive the system is dead before the root file system can mount read write. Does any one have any suggestions at this point in the game to figure out what driver is loaded what acually fails? I'm completly blind since nothing is in /var/boot/log
<crc32> /var/log/boot
<apn> oorah, they have the same engine, they are equally fast.
<sebsebseb> oorah: also when it comes to a web browser, how good it is at supporting web standards, is the most important thing really, and security.  http://www.w3.org http://www.webstandards.org
<nflava> if someone tells me to look for a config file in ~/.cohernce, is "~" a directory in my filesystem?
<blakkheim> nflava: $HOME
<apn> crc32, the only one you need is your file system. it might be provided in initrd, so make sure it's there.
<crc32> really what could have changed thats preventing the file system t mount?
<apn> crc32, hd errors, the serious ones
<lozernoobfreek> ne1?
<fujimitsu> chromium is a the name of a metal.. and also the correct spelling
<crc32> so why can I mount the File syste when I boot off another disk?
<blakkheim> !u > lozernoobfreek
<ubottu> lozernoobfreek, please see my private message
<nflava> is $HOME different from my home folder?
<apn> crc32, or lack of module for your kind of fs
<sebsebseb> !who | fujimitsu
<ubottu> fujimitsu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lozernoobfreek> ??
<crc32> apn: Yea thats kinda the rub what package upgrade did this to me?
<apn> nflava, try echo $HOME
<crc32> I'm on ext3 like every one else I thought.
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: what do you need??
<fujimitsu> sebsebseb: no, i wasnt talkin to anyone in particular
<sebsebseb> fujimitsu: ok
<sebsebseb> crc32: 9.10 uses Ext4 by default, previous versions use Ext3 by default
<nflava> apn: in a terminal window?
<sebsebseb> crc32: 9.04 Ext3 installs that get upgraded to 9.10, won't get Ext4 or Grub 2 on upgrade
<apn> nflava, yes, it will tell you what $HOME is
<crc32> I don't trust anything new which is why I picked ext3
<lozernoobfreek> i cant install ubuntu i have vista and xp on here but ubuntu wont go past the time zone select screen during install
 * kheera grumbles about lack of bios options.
<mine> how to make ubuntu to become DHCP with only one eth
<SuperMiguel> hey guys i have about 20 mpg video that i would like to burn to a dvd and play it with my home dvd player, i used DeVeDe and tried using PAL and NTSC and none of them work after burning to a DVD.. what can i do?
<lozernoobfreek> i dont know where to go
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: did you get an error message?
<lozernoobfreek> no
<sebsebseb> crc32: having / in 9.04 in Ext4 really makes a differnet, not properly stable there since the kernel and such.  I did a boot up and shut down test for 9.10,  Ext3 and then Ext4,  didn't really make a difference
<lozernoobfreek> im running in trial mode now
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: what did it do exactly?
<apn> mine, right click on nm-applet, edit connections, and here edit any interface you want to modify
<crc32> Crap like this is why I like to use older more tested technologies. Its hard to sell me ext4 when ubunto can't even boot now.
<lozernoobfreek> its just sitting there after i clicked forward
<sebsebseb> crc32: oh right your doing 9.10 yeah?
<nflava> how can i create a configuratoin file?
<apn> crc32, lesson learned.
<mine> can MAC be changed , apn
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: so you can run it with a live cd?
<lozernoobfreek> i can cancle but thats it
<sebsebseb> crc32: 9.10 is a bit hmm, certain hardware that used to work fine in 9.04 not working, that type of thing.   9.04 is the better release for many of us really :)
<lozernoobfreek> yeah thats what im on now
<crc32> apn: what lesson Dont trust ubuntu past 9.04?
<lozernoobfreek> ive had it on here before
<sebsebseb> lozernoobfreek: your on what 9.04?
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: what happens when you canceled it last time?
<lozernoobfreek> 9.10
<apn> mine, mac address? no, and yes. not there. but you can mask your mac with different one.
<starcannon> SuperMiguel check out this how to http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-117709-highlight-dvd+authoring.html
<lozernoobfreek> it open the live c version
<apn> crc32, yes
<lozernoobfreek> cd*
<starcannon> SuperMiguel: I think that'll get you rolling
<sebsebseb> crc32: maybe this is what you should learn, anything that isn't a long term support release, is a kind of testing release
<mine> how to ,spn
<sebsebseb> crc32: then the long term support releases are basically business quality standard
<mine> how to .,apn
<crc32> I think ubuntu needs to slow down and stick with what works. We don't need another dangours distro like gentoo.
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: is your system already a dual boot with xp & vista?
<sebsebseb> crc32: With Ubuntu  it is not about what is the latest, it's about what is still supported.
<apn> mine, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<mine> /etc/network/interfaces   ,  seems  here
<sebsebseb> crc32: 8.04  the current LTS is getting a bit old now,  but  10.04 comes out at the end of April the next one.
<crc32> Theres not happy medium Distros are either cutting edge opps sorry you can't boot anymore or too Old like RHEL where your still on python 2.4 or other ancient technology
<sebsebseb> crc32: that will probably be a pretty good release :)
<mine> thank you ,apn
<lozernoobfreek> yep
<SuperMiguel> starcannon, holly sh*t :) longgg !
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: how?
<kheera> crap. so some acer laptops have vt enabled by default and others have it disabled by default and fro what I can tell there is no bios option to enable it.  mine is disabled.
<SuperMiguel> starcannon, thanks .. let me see if i find good info in there
<sebsebseb> crc32: RHEL is for business though,  Fedora the community version isn't though,  they also get loads of new stuff before Ubuntu gets it
<crc32> sebsebseb: Yea I was on 8.04 because it was stable and wanted to stick with a distro that would be supported for a while. Then I saw that 9.10 started in October was declared stable and had support for anohter 2 years. The desire for more recent packages kinda burned me.
<lozernoobfreek> i had vista w/ purchas and xp givin to me when a friend upgraded to windows7
<sebsebseb> crc32: ok did you ever do 8.10 or 9.04 ?
<jzman> does anyone like suse 11.2 for a good server?
<IdleOne> !ot | jzman
<ubottu> jzman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: beat me to it :)
<crc32> sebsebseb: We use rhel at work and it sucks for business cause it forces you to build just about every package you want so in effec you literally become your own micro distro.
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: what software did you use to get it to dual boot?
<lozernoobfreek> so i installed behind and redid the boot loader and it works
<webbb82> if i install ubuntu onnto my external hard drive will i see a big performance drop rather then installin it on my normal pc
<sebsebseb> crc32: there's CentOS as well based on Redhat
<apn> jzman, yes. yast makes a good gui basic administration tool. their scripts are not slackware sane, but standard sane which is enough.
<sebsebseb> and this has gone off topic now
<shadeslayers09> i need help
<sebsebseb> crc32: ,but one last thing for the off topic,  Mandriva One 2010 uses RPM's and is a rather nice distro :)
<starcannon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crc32> Simple stuff like I want an ODBC connector for Sybase. Then poof your building your own RPM along with building an RPM for every dependency.
<shadeslayers09> when i start ubuntu, it won't go to the grub menu
<jzman> apn : thanks, i was deciding what is best to use ubuntu, debian, suse, centos for a server
<crc32> RHEL sucks even for business. Your Engineers don't really engineer anymore they send all day building RPMS.
<apn> jzman, the last 3 are fit.
<sebsebseb> crc32: try Mandriva or something like that :) and they don't like off topic in here
<Dark27Mage> shadeslayers09: did you try using the live cd to get into the os. Then reinstall grub?
<shadeslayers09> i don't have the live CD
<Mr_Lordi> shadeslayers09: how far can you boot?
<lozernoobfreek> easybcd
<jzman> apn : i have had good deals with centos, debian was decent... have not tried suse or ubuntu yet for a server
<crc32> I was happy with ubunto 8.04 untill I installed rails and ruby gems and saw how old it was then came to the concusion I guess its time to upgrade then poof nothings the same. Ubuntu is useing Grub2 some weird ass replacement for sysv-init scripts and nothing looks the same. Where was the version inbetween?
<lozernoobfreek> i haven't gotten the xp all the way set  up
<crc32> Who ever is useing 8.10 can you tell me what version of rubygems it came with?
<shadeslayers09> comes to the option between vista and ubuntu, i click on ubuntu and instead of having the options of ubuntu (normal) and ubuntu (recover) i get a thing like the terminal
<Dark27Mage> lozernoobfreek: grub might be having trouble with the dual boot you already have.
<sebsebseb> crc32: 8.10 and 9.04 are the versions in between
<Mr_Lordi> shadeslayers09: google "how to restore grub"
<sebsebseb> crc32: 8.10 will run out of support when 10.04 comes out or around then.   9.04 at the end of October or November
<NeuroFuzzy> hey, can someone help me follow the directions on a tutorial about installing some software? I can't seem ta figure out what to do...
 * ChaoticXSinZ is having so much trouble finding one simple font that is already installed on my computer.
<lozernoobfreek> is there ne thing i can do?
<fujimitsu> is there a way of installing only grub2 from the 9.10-alternate cd ? or, would the "fix broken system" option do that?
<crc32> maby 9.10 will stablelize. I'm hopeing so
<crc32> It can't get any worse right?
<bastidrazor> !fixgrub | Mr_Lordi shadeslayers09
<ubottu> Mr_Lordi shadeslayers09: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dark27Mage> NeuroFuzzy: I can
<sebsebseb> crc32: well it's only/useually security updates from the repo
<NeuroFuzzy> http://www.tuxgraphics.org/electronics/200901/avr-gcc-linux.shtml is the link to the tutorial
<Mr_Lordi> lol ubottu
<sebsebseb> crc32: 8.10 is my favourite release over all since 8.04.  ok it lacks Ext4...  and ethernet didn't work on other computer
<crc32> sebsebseb: And hopefully bg fixes. Any chance ubunu will go back to sysv-inits?
<Mr_Lordi> shadeslayers09: ubottu brings a good porint. what ubuntu release are you using?
<NeuroFuzzy> i'm getting error messages from a lot of the commands
<sebsebseb> crc32: sysv-inits what are you refering to?
<shadeslayers09> the latest
<eLLa> hi all
<Dark27Mage> NeuroFuzzy: what have you been able to do?
<Mr_Lordi> shadeslayers09: look up restorig grub2
<Mr_Lordi> restoring
<crc32> you know the rc.d  sequential boot up?
<sebsebseb> crc32: Grub 2 is here to stay, like it or not.   GDM 2 the new log in screen is here to stay like it or not.  This is really off topic for this channel, but  10.04 the next one, will have a better boot up, or so it seems.
<Mr_Lordi> shadeslayers09: how fresh is your install? you might be better off blowing the partition away and starting over
<sebsebseb> crc32: It will use Plymouth which Fedora and Mandriva already use.
<kheera> i need to buy a new laptop - what are the manufacturues with the best ubuntu support?
<crc32> 10.04 is off topic?
<NeuroFuzzy> Where it says to type everything in, the "Download" command isn't recognized. When i right click the link and press "save as", then cd to the file dir and type the tar command, it says there's no such file or directory
<crc32> Whats off topic sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> crc32: well there's a specific channel for it #ubuntu+1
<ChogyDan> crc32: upstart is what replaces the sysv stuff
<Mr_Lordi> sebsebseb: its still ubuntu and this is the ubuntu channe;
<shadeslayers09> just installed it
<Mr_Lordi> shadeslayers09: just start over
<sebsebseb> crc32: anything that isn't support for the final versions of Ubuntu that are currently supported, so that's 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10
<crc32> I just wish I knew what went wrong so the problem doesn't repeat.
<shadeslayers09> ok
<shadeslayers09> thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  crc32  Mr_Lordi
<ubottu> crc32  Mr_Lordi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mine> is it /etc/network/interfaces where to change MAC?
<lozernoobfreek> in the easybcd it has a selection for linux, and i have it installed from befor i used the app can i over ride the windows boot loader and insert the grub to take over from there
<Mr_Lordi> sebsebseb: dont nazi
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> crc32: ok now you understand yeah?
<crc32> I guess. Where is fsck in the rescue disk?
<snoopy> How can I install phyton on ubuntu?
<crc32> I'm trying to fsck /dev/sda2 like apn suggested.
<isolat3dsh33p> !python | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<crc32> Is fsck not apart of rescue mode?
<lozernoobfreek> i dont get it ive had 5 os's installed
<Mr_Lordi> snoopy: sudo apt-get install python
<crc32> python is already installed on ubuntu.
<snoopy> ah, thanks dude
<Mr_Lordi> i think its installed by default. just type python in terminal
<sebsebseb> crc32: I was going to put that :)
<crc32> broken apps like "apt-get" coulden't punish you for upgradeing with out python.
<sebsebseb> crc32: broken apps hmm
<sebsebseb> crc32: sure sometimes apt-get mess's up, but useuaully it works well
<crc32> apn: Yup fsck reports /dev/sda2 is clean. And I had to boot into knoppix to get it. Seems fsck wasn't avaliable on my Ubuntu rescue mode. :|
<Ghost21> Anyone using xbmc that can help me out with scripts ????
<Mr_Lordi> Ghost21: what kind?
<Ghost21> Navi or any of the others it starts and says running then craps out ...
<crc32> apt-get screwed me over big time. I'm alowed to vent.
<lexvegas> I want to add sound playing capabilities to my ubuntu server. i have installed alsa and pulseaudio. I also installed mp3blaster, but i can still not play music, what else do i have to install?
<Mr_Lordi> Ghost21: your best off finding the xbmc channel
<Mr_Lordi> lexvegas: you need to install something that will work with your hardware
<SuperMiguel> whats the default name of my dvd drive?
<lexvegas> Mr_Lordi, alright. I was hoping there would be a simple fix. i should have known better. oh well
<Mr_Lordi> SuperMiguel: in terminal type : ls /media
<Mr_Lordi> might say dvd0
<Mr_Lordi> cdrom0
<SuperMiguel> cdrom and cdrom0
<Mr_Lordi> cdrom0
<scott_ino2> hello, anyone have experience with VPN?
<crc32> And I'm still disabling gdm
<scott_ino2> VPN connection works, then drops out
<Mr_Lordi> lexvegas: just thought those guys would have more experiance with the scripts.. im my tooling ive noticed they are finicky at best
<SuperMiguel> Mr_Lordi, im using a program and is asking me for burn to device: i tried putting /media/cdrom0 and it says thats not a burning device
<TangentCollision> I'm having a problem with reboot times. it seems to completely hang on "saving the system clock" how might I rid myself of this problem?
<Mr_Lordi> SuperMiguel: sounds like its not mounted...
<lexvegas> Mr_Lordi, yeah. oh well thanks
<Mr_Lordi> not mounted properly
<SuperMiguel> Mr_Lordi, the blank cd icon is in my desktop...
<Mr_Lordi> SuperMiguel: ok
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for viewing windows event logs?
<SuperMiguel> Mr_Lordi, and i can just click on it and burn to it..
<SuperMiguel> Mr_Lordi, but not sure about its path
<Mr_Lordi> SuperMiguel: is your media bad?
<SuperMiguel> nup
<bastidrazor> SuperMiguel: /dev/sr0 .. this also is a link to your cd/dvd drive
<Mr_Lordi> SuperMiguel: what app are you using ?
<SuperMiguel> Mr_Lordi, tovid
<TangentCollision> I'm having a problem with reboot times. it seems to completely hang on "saving the system clock" how might I rid myself of this problem?
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: do you have advanced graphics enabled?
<TangentCollision> Mr_Lordi: it's a server I SSH into, I sure hope not
<Mr_Lordi> haha
<TangentCollision> how would I check?
<dsnyders> TangentCollision, You might be experiencing a connection problem with a time server
<TangentCollision> I'm not sshing into it right now, it's set up with my monitor
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: dont worry about the graphics, i though you were on a desktop
<TangentCollision> that's the only reason I know it's hanging there
<TangentCollision> it's a desktop, definately
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: ...
<TangentCollision> it's just setup as a server
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: ok, so you have a gui up?
<TangentCollision> right now I do, xserver with GNOME
<Mr_Lordi> you dont have compiz enabled right?
<TangentCollision> if I had thought about it, it would be lxde, but I didn't think about it
<TangentCollision> compiz?
<lozernoobfreek> well made it to keybeard layout
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: im going to say its a safe bet you dont have any graphics acceleration going on. some times X hangs when its shutting down advanced compiz settings
<matelot> ? how can I make "find . -print" just look at the current dirrectory and not subdirs ?
<TangentCollision> hmm, Mr_Lordi: what would I look at to check all of that? I never went through much on graphics
<protojay> what is compiz?
<lstarnes> protojay: it is the window manager that is used for providing special desktop effects
<DaZ> matelot: ls? :f
<TangentCollision> and you can talk nerdy to me, I've been doing this for about 9 years
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: advanced graphics is not enabled by default so if you know that you did not enable it you are fine
<matelot> DaZ, I want to display FULL PATH of the files
<TangentCollision> roger that
<DaZ> eh
<tomicide>  is there anyone here that knows about color management for art and design software on Ubuntu(kde/gnome), and hardware for color management?
<scott_ino2> tomicide, yes i know a bit
<TangentCollision> Mr_Lordi: any idea how to disable x from starting on default?
<scott_ino2> tomicide, what do you need to know
<Mr_Lordi> matelot: did your try the -ls switch?
<TangentCollision> I know I never enabled it on my laptop, but it's definately enabled for my server
<meoblast001> hi, i'm having a problem, i thought i had something under crontab -e for a user, but it's not there... this process starts up with the server, where else might i have put this startup command?
<matelot> Mr_Lordi, on what command ?
<Mr_Lordi> TangentCollision: yeah, if you google it there will be a tut
<TangentCollision> cool
<Mr_Lordi> matelot: give me a sec .. let me see if i can do what you want
<TangentCollision> alright then, I'll check there and lay around here
<scott_ino2> tomicide, you there still?
<matelot> yeah pull path of files in current dir (or preferably any dir)
<Mr_Lordi> matelot: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Mr_Lordi> matelot: all you need to do is ls -;
<Mr_Lordi> no\
<matelot> Mr_Lordi :) just want to copy/paste full path
<Mr_Lordi> ls -l
<matelot> HATE TYPING :)
<Mr_Lordi> oh full path
<matelot> yes ;)
<TangentCollision> oh, gdm remove, ha
<TangentCollision> there we go then
<Mr_Lordi> matelot: find /home -type f -name "*."
<TangentCollision> alright, after this finishes backing up /var/www to my desktop, I'll check if it helps
<Hum_> does any one know the irc name for intel?
<skitzo> hey guys, how do u completely get rid of  the windows partition in ubuntu if your dual booting? (not talking unmounting) somebody here guided me thru doing it before but i forgot who it was :(( just that i reinstalled ubuntu to x64 version.. thanks in advance
<Hum_> I'd like to discuss about intel GMA and i915
<Mr_Lordi> skitzo: what do you mean? you want to dual boot but destroy the win partition?
<dsnyders> skitzo, Do you just want to single boot into linux?
<skitzo> no i just don't want ubuntu to load it at all so its unseen in linux
<skitzo> just the drive
<meoblast001> how do you start up a process in SSH and it not close when you close SSH
<grim76> Is there a way to get to a normal desktop with Ubuntu NBR?
<skitzo> i still wanna be able to dual boot at startup
<lengend_> what program can i use to cut audio files? I just need a new ringtone for my phone
<Mr_Lordi> legend_: audacity
<bastidrazor> meoblast001: command & disown
<lozernoobfreek> installer finaly worked i dont know what happened\
<lengend_> ty Mr_Lordi
<dsnyders> skitzo, You want to dual boot, but you don't want linux to see the windows partition?
<meoblast001> bastidrazor: so `/usr/bin/command & disown`?
<skitzo> dsnyders, correct! :)
<evan__> Hey.. anyone willing to help me out? I'm -very- new to Ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> meoblast001: command being an actual command/application you want to run.
<meoblast001> yes
<lengend_> ohh this program, i had it for windows, didn't know it supported linux
<skitzo> dsnyders, well said lol i'm such a dumb arse ahaha
<dsnyders> skitzo, just remove the apropriate  lines from your /etc/fstab.
<evan__> Anyone.. Anyone at all..
<tich> where are the changes made to system>preferences>sessions  stored?
<MrFlashy> hey can anyone help me with my virtualbox problem? I get this error: fatal could not read from the boot medium
<skitzo> dsnyders, i'm a bit of a newb can you run me through it
<evan__> Can I get some help? I installed Ubuntu onto an external drive and need some help.
<MenZa> !details | evan__
<ubottu> evan__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dsnyders> skitzo, I've been thinking a bit.  removing the lines from /etc/fstab may not be enough.
<Guest34533> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Guest34533> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<MrFlashy> anyone familiar with virtualbox?
<Ownz> #xbins
<TangentCollision> oh my
<cgkades> wow.. some people really have nothing better to do with their lives
<evan__> Alright, so I have this corrupted Windows Netbook that I've been trying to save for days. I decided to try installing Ubuntu onto an external drive and booting the netbook from the drive. I installed it onto the drive from my big laptop. I did not know about "GRUB", which is an OS selector? Anyway, I can't get past it to get to Windows without the external HD.. If anyone could help, much appreciated. I'm very new to Ubuntu.
<lozernoobfreek> woot installing
<TangentCollision> oddly enough, I just looked up "Niggardly" on dictionary.com and it's unfortunate the way it's pronounced...such a useful word with such a shameful name
<cgkades> evan__: are you familar with linux at all?
<cgkades> evan__: have you mounted your windows drive?
<arquebus> evan- just do a usb drive install onto your netbook's hd
<evan__> I can't.
<evan__> I tried.
<justinon> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330184
<justinon> evan
<snoopy> You guys know where I can start learning Python?
<evan__> No, it won't work because my netbook doesn't shut down properly.
<TangentCollision> snoopy, try #python
<arquebus> snoopy- http://www.greenteapress.com/
<snoopy> thanks dudee
<Mr_Lordi> evan__: are you trying to boot from flash?
<dainsane11> greetings; i'm really stumped and can not seem to find an answer in forums; my system does not seem to run dmraid -ay before it runs the mount -a during boot; every time i get dumped into a command i run dmraid -ay then exit and it boots as normal; i have moved my /home onto a fake raid drive
<dainsane11> what do i edit fix the boot?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for viewing windows event logs?
<BlueSherpa> anyone know of a good SATA 2.0 raid controller that does raid 5 and supports 6 drives?
<lozernoobfreek> dsnyers: open with text editor
<dainsane11> bluesherpa do you want cheap or good?
<dainsane11> rocketraid are cheap and acceptable while adaptech are really good but pricy
<dainsane11> something with onboard memory is preferable to avoid the fakeraid thing
<cfedde> software raid is pretty good these days.  given the speed difference in modern cpu vs drive bandwidth.
<mizery> How can I install libstdc++5 even though libstdc++6 is latest version?
<dainsane11> bluesherpa: ROCKETRAID 2320 might fit your needs
<dainsane11> where do i edit the early boot procedure?
<microhaxo> I have a few questions, I just bought a Netbook for my C/Unix programming class because i need my normal laptop for my Algo class. Anyway i would like to know.  Should i install Ubuntu 9.10 or Kubuntu 9.10. The netbook has a Atom N280 and 2gb of Ram. Which one would perform better?
<TangentCollision> how would I tell ubuntu to force? reboot
<TangentCollision> how would I tell ubuntu to force reboot?
<TangentCollision> would it be reboot -f?
<di||itante> microhaxo: they will both perform similar, but Ubuntu has a netbook specific release called Ubuntu Netbook Remix that will work well
<severity1> shutdown -r now
<TangentCollision> severity1: that's what the command reboot does, is it not?
<TangentCollision> init 6
<Trota> asdfasdf
<microhaxo> I saw several videos of that and i believe i used a 9.04 build on an older pc of my moms, i wasn't too impressed with it. I didnt like that i was limited to 1 window.
<severity1> TangentCollision, yeah
<di||itante> TangentCollision:"shutdown -r now"
<TangentCollision> the reason I ask is because I'm getting a hang on reboot at "saving the system clock"
<AI6PG> to reboot - try "sudo shutdown -r now"
 * TangentCollision facepalms
<TangentCollision> I know how to reboot ubuntu, I'm asking how to FORCE
<TangentCollision> as in no confirmations
<severity1> is your system time showing the correct time?
<severity1> press the powerbutton for 5 secs.
<sweetandy> don't do that
<sweetandy> that's dangerous.
<sweetandy> >_>
<TangentCollision> severity1: to answer your question, it's a server, I want to reboot remotely, and "reboot -f" works
<severity1> hahaha
<severity1> but it hangs during reboot?
<TangentCollision> yeah
<TangentCollision> it hangs during normal reboot
<severity1> cbecause of system time error?
<TangentCollision> because of saving system clock
<severity1> have you checked the bios
<TangentCollision> severity1: to answer your question, it's a server, I want to reboot remotely, and "reboot -f" works
<di||itante> microhaxo: if you want better performance than KDE or Gnome go with Xubuntu. It runs great. I use it and am very impressed
<akoimeexx> Is there a UNR-specific channel available?
<andrew_46> di||itante: Another happy xfce user here :)
<dainsane11> xubuntu on my 701 blows win xp out of the water on my t91
<TangentCollision> akoimeexx: what is UNR in complete-lay-mens terms?
<severity1> at what part does it hang?
<akoimeexx> Ubuntu - Netbook Remix
<TangentCollision> dainsane11: you are using an eeepc?
<dainsane11> yep
<TangentCollision> why use xfce? go for lxde
<microhaxo> I dont like the limitations of Netbook Remix, i will check out the Xubuntu
<djnvl> Hi. I installed kubuntu 9.1. And when I try to install using the repo dvd it asks for same dvd many times.
<TangentCollision> it's much lighter and lets you chill on the harddrive consumptions
<kdas> how do i stop pidgin new im windows to pop up and to start minimized in compiz ?
<dainsane11> still having trouble getting the t91 to run proper with linux
<dainsane11> the whole gma thing
<microhaxo> Windows 7 runs Great on this particular netbook but i need to have linux on it for this class. will be doing a lot of terminal coding and compiling.
<TangentCollision> kdas: #pidgin
<TangentCollision> microhaxo: Windows 7 is spectacular
<akoimeexx> @TangentCollision Having issues with Wi-Fi not connecting in Netbook Remix on an HP Mini 1010nr
<Inzuka> This might seem like a strange question, but in the game Farmville on Facebook, whenever I put my mouse cursor over the game, it keeps the default mouse and then adds the in-game mouse under it.  Is there anyway to correct that?
<kdas> TangentCollision: they told me its a WM thing
<di||itante> microhaxo: Xubuntu will do great for that
<microhaxo> Nice, thanks for the help!
<TangentCollision> kdas: then talk to your window manager channel
<TangentCollision> GEAOMMGOOGM
<TangentCollision> my iq is dropping rapidly in this channel to compensate! leaving!
<cyphase> does anyone know where i can find monodevelop 2.2 .deb's for karmic?
<kdas> TangentCollision: ubuntu is shipped with compiz so ?
<kdas> can some one help me setup compiz so new pidgin IM windwos start minimized?
<djnvl> apt
<djnvl> Sorry
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for viewing windows event logs?
<dainsane11> anyone know how to mess with dmraid in the boot process?
<Ademos> alankila, I got my CPU to be recognized!
<Ademos> alankila, somehow my bios had turned apci off, so I just turned it back on and all was well!
<Ademos> thanks for your help in the past
<Ademos> *all my CPU cores
<smiter> ok ubuntu install is driving me absolutly bonkers
<Ademos> have a good night all
<smiter> black screen of death.. on 9.10 9.04 8.10 , followed by alternat install giving me an error on partitioning the hd
<akoimeexx> Anyone have issues getting Wi-Fi set up and running on an HP Mini 1010nr running Netbook Remix? Following the different steps via the compatible systems page on the wiki didn't seem to corrent the issue. Hotspots show up, but can't connect.
<smiter> anyone in here familar with installing on a machine with a radeon 9200 vid card?
<smiter> <--running from corner to corner banging his head on the wall
<djnvl> Pls help me
<microhaxo> :| I read that Xubuntu is buggy, this true?
<blakkheim> lol
<kdas> microhaxo: whats buggy about it ?
<kickar> hey can someone help me recompile kernel fir v machine ?
<kickar> i need to recompile the kernel in order to use virtualbox
<microhaxo> I haven't used it for a while but a few youtube vids say that there are some major bugs with some things not displaying, like exand panel bug etc. Maybe it was for the BETA or RC of 9.10
<microhaxo> its dated Nov 15th, here is link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UldNMiUB9HQ
<S0LIDUS> I have just installed hardy server and wondered how i could install a minimal gnome desktop?
<lstarnes> kickar: you shouldn't need to recompile the whole kernel
<lstarnes> kickar: recompiling the module should work if you have the kernel headers
<mizery>  Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source <-- What other source can I use to install this version of libstdc++ so that I can use a Dell A920 (Lexmark Z600) printer?  The only driver I can find works with libstdc++5 and not libstdc++6.  Anyone?  :3
<cyphase> kickar: it should do it automatically when installing the deb
<blakkheim> S0LIDUS: why would you want gnome on a server/
<kickar> cyphase,  thats what i thought too i am using the 9.10 32 bit
<cyphase> kickar: it should definitely work.. it did for me
<S0LIDUS> blackheim, I am using it for the memory extension
<switchcat> man... version upgrade.. trudge trudge trudge...
<skitzo> anybody here know how to stop ubuntu looking up/loading the windows partition? (not unmounting, completely gone..)
<switchcat> edit the fstab?
<kickar> cyphase,  how to recompile the kernel module ?
<di||itante> skitzo: make an fstab entry for that partition and set the "noauto" option
<cyphase> kickar: i don't know, i've never needed to.. it just works
<dsnyders> di||itante, Will that prevent mounting if he double-clicks on the partition?
<stevr1it> I have a frafic acard intel on laptop and dirver mesa, and it works very slowly  wht can i do?
<stevr1it> grafic
<skitzo> di||itante, talking to a moron bro lol i need to be guided like a little child i'm afraid lol windows has warped my fragile little mind
<di||itante> dsnyders: no
<sweetandy> skitzo: That it has.
<legend2440> mizery: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkZ605
<skitzo> gee thanks andy lol
<di||itante> skitzo: ok, no problem... You have a dual boot and want to prevent Ubuntu from mounting and making available your windows partition when you boot into Ubuntu, right?
<sweetandy> skitzo: :P
<skitzo> di||itante, correct
<BlueSherpa> dainsane11: sorry, had lost link there
<di||itante> skitzo: ok,  just curious, why?
<switchcat> mounting the partition shouldn't be too much of an additional burden...
<Leoneof`> hello, everytime when i start with Ubuntu, then i must use "metacity --replace", because there r no title bar :(
<mizery> legend2440: Yay, thanks!  Now I must figure out how to add the Jaunty Jackalope Main Universe repository
<skitzo> di||itante, don't want a shred of windows in ubuntu? lol besides that when i mount my mass storage drives from my other hd's the windows drive is mounted to and anybody can go through its file system
<Guest12102> using a java irc client
<switchcat> who is anybody?  who else is using your system?
<tonyyarusso> Leoneof`: Under, system>prefs>appearance>desktop effects, change that to none.  Sounds like something's bad with compiz for you.   (it may be possible to configure it to work, but this workaround should save some hassle until then and I don't know how)
<skitzo> i just want my two storage hd's with all my media and the filesystem for ubuntu
<di||itante> skitzo: and you dont wnt to just delete the old windows partition/
<Guest12102> using a java client
<Guest12102> what server am i connected to?
<bazhang> Guest12102, did you have a support question?
<mMezquitale> freenode
<skitzo> just like it is in windows without ubuntu's partition (however thats because windows cant read it :)
<trimeta> Apparently apparmor and glib just had security updates. Two questions: 1. I didn't have /boot mounted when updating; I mounted it afterwards and ran update-initramfs -u, will that do all the necessary work? 2. Should I reboot to get the security updates to apply? There's nothing in USN about this update.
<Leoneof`> tonnyarusso: i see, thank you
<bazhang> Guest12102, freenode
<tenach> Guest12102: Freenode
<Guest12102> thank you
<skitzo> no i still want to dual boot between the two i just dont want either os to contain each others partition
<dsnyders> di||itante, can skitzo disable the ntfs module somehow?
<legend2440> mizery: download libstdc++5 from here and install it     http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libstdc++5/download
<di||itante> skitzo: ok, do you know how your Ubuntu system labels the windows partition, i.e. "sda3" ?
<kickar> can someone help me recompile kernel for vbox ? 9.10
<seeme__> thats better
<seeme__> thanks for the server info
<skitzo> yep sda2
<skitzo> thanks to dsnyders :)
<seeme__> yeah i have a question if anyone can help
<lstarnes> kickar: you don't need to recompile the whole kernel
<seeme__> vst wrapper for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> kickar: look in /usr/src/ for vboxdrv
<mMezquitale> !anyone | seeme__
<ubottu> seeme__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tesssa> anyone help me i downloaded ubuntu 9.10  burned it to a new cd no problems came to install it on the puter got as far as 3of6 in the install sequence clicked next it jumped from 3of6 to 4of7 missing the partioner all together so cant partion the HD
<di||itante> skitzo: ok, where does it mount it
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: could be a bad ISO
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: or a bad CD burn
<seeme__> ubottu: i thought i did ask a question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Tesssa, did you md5 the iso, burn very slowly, then do the disk integrity check?
<akoimeexx> Anyone have issues (and preferrably a solution) getting Wi-Fi set up and running on an HP Mini 1010nr running Netbook Remix? The steps on the wiki to correct wi-fi issues for the minis hasn't helped yet.
<Tesssa> and what is md5
<seeme__> ok, so whoever fired the script to the bot
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mMezquitale> Tesssa, download a live CD ISO with gparted and partition your hard drive first
<cynicist> skitzo, gnome-mount --write-settings --mount-options noauto --device /dev/sda2
<switchcat> dunno about a mini or a netbook, but i just got wifi working on an hp laptop with a broacom 43xx chip
<skitzo> it mounts in /media/Windows 7
<cynicist> skitzo, or add noauto to your /etc/fstab
<sebsebseb> mMezquitale: she/he should be able to do it with gparted on the Ubuntu CD no problem, as long as the CD works
<JeffOB> Anybody willing to offer some help smply installing ubuntu 9.10 server on a Compaq PPro 200 PC w/256MB RAM?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: it's a check to check to see if you have a good download the ISO or not
<switchcat> wow jeff thats a bit old
<cynicist> skitzo, /media/Windows 7 is just the mount point
<seeme__> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JeffOB> so I should use an older ubuntu on this PC?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: are you on Windows now?
<Tesssa> never had to do a md5 with xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> JeffOB: No, you can totally use the current release.
<akoimeexx> @switchcat: Yeah, I have the b43 drivers installed, and I can see the access points (open, unrestricted. I have one set up for testing, even), but when I try to connect it just fails.
<skitzo> yeah thats what <di||itante> asked wasn't it where is it mounted..
<di||itante> skitzo: so write a line in your fstab that says "/dev/sda2 /media/Windows7 ntfs noauto 0 0"
<Tesssa> i wanted to compare nxubuntu with ubuntu
<JeffOB> Ok, well, I'm gettng odd results like no kernal getting installed
<Tesssa> no i am on xubuntu
<switchcat> have you loaded wifi radar?
<Tesssa> i wanted to compare nxubuntu with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok
<akoimeexx> Wifi radar?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: you don't actsauly need to install Ubuntu then
<tonyyarusso> JeffOB: 1) I'd recommend the !alternate CD for installing, 2) You could even use the low-memory installation option, but at 256 I don't think you need it.  3) Consider using LXDE for your GUI instead of Gnome - you can get it by installing a minimal system first, and then 'apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'.
<bazhang> Tesssa, you can simply install ubuntu-desktop
<switchcat> jeff - try to install server edition maybe?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then select it from the log in screen
<di||itante> skitzo: i dont think fstab will use the space between Windows and 7 so youll have to rename the "/media/Windows 7" to /media/Windows7"
<JeffOB> 'll try low-mem instal server then..
<akoimeexx> wifi-radar looks like an old package? What's default on 9.10?
<cynicist> akoimexx, no
<akoimeexx> @cynicist ? first link I pulled was for dapper.
<seeme__> is there a channel to discuss ubuntu applications?
<Tesssa> i know nothing about command line
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok
<Tesssa> xubuntu worked ok
<dsnyders> di||itante, Could he escape the space, eg: /media/Windows\ 7 ?
<akoimeexx> My bad, there's jaunty.
<tonyyarusso> seeme__: Depends what you want to discuss about them.  Support in here, development varies, random chatter, usage, and such in #ubuntu-offtopic
<akoimeexx> Google in it's infinite wisdom... never the updated stuff first.
<di||itante> dsnyders: I seem to remember that not working in fstab
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: you will have something graphical in xubuntu for installing programs as well,  but the terminal is easy to use,  if you find it in the menu you run the command in that
<cynicist> akoimeexx, do you have linux-backports-modules installed?
<ubuntutrepxe> di||itante: use octals
<Tesssa> how about if i installed ubuntu 9.4 then did the upgrade
<seeme__> thank you tony
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: maybe should be a bit more clear about what you would be telling it to do.  Ubuntu is the base,  then you can install other desktop environments as well,  Gnome, KDE,  and XFCE, and so on
<akoimeexx> Let me doublecheck
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: Which version are you currently on?
<snoopy> is there any way i can hack into the white house?
<snoopy> jp guys :P
<Tesssa> i am using xubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> !ot | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tesssa> no problems with it
<oldude67> updated the hardware in my production box now when i try to load ubuntu it gives me a kernel panic error..:(????
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: What did you mean install the upgrade then?
<Tesssa> i just wantes to compare xubuntu with ubuntu
<imani> hello
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: yes and you can do that, without installing it as an operating system
<imani> i dont get you
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: you can install the Gnome desktop environment that Ubuntu uses into your Xubuntu install, and then select it from the log in screen
<Tesssa> i did the upgrade from xubuntu 9.4 to 9.10
<imani> can you help me out on how to install nagios
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok the upgrade is not relivant for what you want to do
<akoimeexx> None installed. Anyone in particular I should be using? Or just stick with apt-get install linux-backports-modules?
<cynicist> akoimeexx, no they should be uninstalled
<akoimeexx> They are
<tonyyarusso> imani: have you read the page in the server guide yet?
<cynicist> akoimeexx, do two drivers show up in the restricted driver manager? b43 and STA?
<di||itante> imani: "sudo apt-get install nagios3"
<akoimeexx> STA is missing, doesn't even show up.
<imani> ok
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: How much space is Xubuntu taking up?  Any idea how much RAM you have?
<akoimeexx> I was wondering about that.
<tonyyarusso> imani: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/nagios.html will get you started.
<Tesssa> it takes the whole HD up
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok
<imani> ok
<imani> thank you
<Tesssa> 4gb
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok
<Inzuka> I have the latest ALSA drivers, however, when I click on the sound preferences, no hardware comes up.  Anyone have any ideas why I have no sound?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: this is the easy way for you to try Ubuntu/Gnome  run the command in your terminal and install it
<cynicist> akoimeexx, do you have bcmwl-kernel-source installed?
<switchcat> mini
<imani> check the settings for sound if correctly set
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: then as I already put select it from the log in screen.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a linux tool for viewing windows event logs?
<Tesssa> #what do i actually type in the command
<akoimeexx> Yes
<Inzuka> What settings am I looking around for?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<akoimeexx> As well as bcmwl-modaliases
<Tesssa> ok will try that and thank you sebsebseb
<imani> I had a similar problem but imaged to fix it, now i can hear music properly
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: you can also try Kubuntu/KDE after this if you want to
<Tesssa> i dont like KDE
<Inzuka> What was your solution, imani?
<Tesssa> but thanks :)
<cynicist> akoimeexx, uninstall bcmwl-modaliases and reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source, then reboot and you should be good
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: oh right how come?  there's also LXDE/Lubuntu  which is light waight like Xubuntu/XFCE
<imani> go to sound icon
<akoimeexx> Alright, I'll give it a shot.
<Tesssa> i dont like the kde interface
<akoimeexx> Thanks cynicist.
<Tesssa>  personal choice i suppose
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: yeah
<cynicist> akoimeexx, glad I could help :D
<imani> right click and select sound preference
<Tesssa> got to go and thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok np
<imani> go to output button
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: why did yo ustart on Xubuntu?
<indus> how to enable hdmi in video card output
<Tesssa> i prefered xubuntu interface
<J11> I'm trying to update from jaunty to karmic. During the upgrade the sources are changed to use the main server instead of my favorite mirror. Is there a way to force it to use that mirror?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: ok
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: well enjoy Ubuntu/Gnome :)
<Tesssa> will let you know if it works or not :)
<imani> then connector, select Analog output (LFE) /No Amplifier
<imani> Then try to play an audio file
<imani> update me if it works
<Inzuka> Ah, well luckily for you, you have sound device options there.  All that is there for me is "Dummy Output" with "Stereo" as its sub-text.
<akoimeexx> Huzzah! Connection established on the HP Mini! Thanks again cynicist!
<cynicist> akoimeexx, awesome, good to hear :)
<akoimeexx> I'll see about adding that into the wiki.
<cynicist> akoimeexx, mind linking me? I'd like to see it
<snoopy> can ubuntu get a virus or trojan or something?
<sebsebseb> !virus | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<J11> If you run a virus in wine, maybe.
<bazhang> snoopy, possibly a rootkit, but not a virus / trojan
<cynicist> snoopy, any OS can, but you are not likely to run into one with Ubuntu
<snoopy> will it mess up my computer?
<cynicist> snoopy, you can download a livecd to test it out before installing. It will be slower because its limited to the speed of the cd drive but it won't touch your hard drive at all
<akoimeexx> cynicist: Sure can, as soon as wiki.ubuntu.com loads faster.
<cynicist> akoimeexx, lol thanks
<sebsebseb> snoopy: Wine virus some will work properly in there not many, some will partly run in Wine, and they won't infect Ubuntu
<snoopy> woo, okay good. Thanks man
<imani> Can someone help me on how to install internet explorer 6 0r 7
<snoopy> I been hearing a lot about them and i was just wondering if they mess up my computer and what not
<sebsebseb> imani: why do you want to do that?
<vdp_ubuntu> helo, I will like to know if there is a way I can install codecs for avi files on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> snoopy: hearing a lot about them for Windows or?
<panlin> install internet explorer? are you crazy?
<bazhang> vdp_ubuntu, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sebsebseb> vdp_ubuntu: if you open up the AVI, it should ask you to install a codec, or do what bazhang suggested with sudo apt-get
<cynicist> vdp_ubuntu, usually if you play it with totem it will point out which packages to download
<imani> we have our system that works best in internet explorer than mozilla
<snoopy> for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> vdp_ubuntu: and no package at the end of it
<J11> Didn't wine makes the entire disk available by default? In that case a virus may alter some files.
<sebsebseb> imani: what kind of  system?
<J11> But you can change that behavior.
<vdp_ubuntu> sebsebseb: but I don't have internet on all the machines so I need to know which package I must download
<sebsebseb> imani: also Internet Explorer only stuff is bad!  there are ways to have it with Ubuntu though
<cynicist> imani, you will want to install wine and then run the ie installer with it
<ubuntutrepxe> J11: only the home directory as long as you're not root
<sebsebseb> vdp_ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  will give you AVI, Flash, Java, etc
<jmichelsen> I'm having an LIRC problem. The deamon won't start via /etc/init.d/lirc but but I can run the commands manually and it runs fine. I can't seem to figure this out. Anyone care to poke at this a bit?
<imani> Our local computerized Human resource management system
<vdp_ubuntu> sebsebseb: and can I have a single deb package which contains all the codecs?  so that if there is no internet I can do the installation off-line
<sebsebseb> imani: which is currently run on Windows?
<snoopy> any of you know python?
<imani> yes
<snoopy> was it easy to learn?
<sebsebseb> vdp_ubuntu: don't think so,  bazhang any ideas?
<vdp_ubuntu> snoopy: yes and it is installed in ubuntu by default
<snoopy> i mean like the scripting and what not
<imani> I run also in mozilla but it doesnt look nice as in internet explorer
<bazhang> snoopy, did you have an actual Ubuntu support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<J11> ubuntutrepxe: Well, that would be a risk for your documents. It's a bit conveniance vs security.
<snoopy> well it is kind of a ubuntu related question, aint it?
<sebsebseb> imani: that means it's not following web standards I expect
<bazhang> snoopy, no.
<indus> snoopy: its very easy to learn
<indus> snoopy: #python
<dsnyders> Last chance for the evening.  Is there a linux tool for reading windows event logs?
<imani> ok
<sebsebseb> imani: if a webpage does not look good in Firefox,  there is a problem really.   As for IE on Linux well. there's ie4linux which runs in Wine, but  Internet Explorer won't quite work as well as on Windows
<snoopy> im trying to learn it but cant find anywhere good
<imani> Is it possible to install IE
<snoopy> or you know any good site
<vdp_ubuntu> snoopy: www.python.org
<sebsebseb> imani: if   you need proper IE support activex and all that stuff, which can be bad for security, well Windows in a virtual machine
<lstarnes> dsnyders: I think there's a distribution like systemrescuecd that has one
<bazhang> snoopy, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<snoopy> wheres that at? []:
<lstarnes> snoopy: here
<imani> ok
<lstarnes> snoopy: it's a separate channel on this network
<sebsebseb> imani: did you make that business app? I guess not?
<imani> thanks for your valuable comments
<snoopy> oh hu
<snoopy> i dont see it O_O
<lstarnes> snoopy: just type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> imani: http://www.w3.org http://www.webstandards.org :)
<vdp_ubuntu> snoopy: actually when u register for irc.ubuntu.com then you go to buddies and add chat
<snoopy> thanks dude
<imani> Ok
<Psinetic> hey guys i'm on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, i'm having a problem with my panels crashing. it keeps saying something about launchcast.desktop and it can't load it. however i've since deleted that app, and removed it from the panels, so why is it still reading it? furthermore, why is it causing it to crash?
<dsnyders> lstarnes, Thanks for the pointer.  I'll check it out and see if I can download/install the tool.
<lstarnes> dsnyders: it's likely available for ubuntu
<lstarnes> dsnyders: then again, I might be imagining things and that log viewer might not even exist
<sebsebseb> imani: you want to use the app on your own computer or?
<imani> Of course
<sebsebseb> imani: Which currently is Ubuntu only or?  Do you have another with Windows?
<dsnyders> lstarnes, imaginary or not, it's the best tip I've gotten.  If I figure it out in the next few minutes, I'll report back.
<imani> yes
<sebsebseb> imani: yes to what?
<imani> I have installed ubuntu only
<phoenixzorn> is there yet a Google Voice and Video Chat solution for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> imani:  ok, but do you have a computer with Windows as well or not?
<nameo0> hi
<imani> off course i have, but i prefer Ubuntu to Windows OS
<nameo0> i was wondering if you can change partition size on a computer with ubuntu and windows vista installed?
<sebsebseb> imani: ok  well  maybe a virtual machine of Windows inside Ubuntu.  ,but first try ie4linux  a Google should bring that up
<ubuntutrepxe> nameo0: yes you can
<phoenixzorn> nameo0, yes
<nameo0> can someone please tell me how?
<phoenixzorn> you have both installed now?
<sebsebseb> nameo0: you ask a question
<nameo0> yes
<ubuntutrepxe> nameo0: put the ubuntu live cd and use gparted
<imani> let me try to install ie4linus
<aman> can anyone tell me the command to reverse command line argurements???
<lstarnes> aman: do you know if that command even exists?
<sebsebseb> nameo0: ok you did nevermind
<lstarnes> dsnyders: actually, from what I've just checked, it doesn't appear to exist
<sebsebseb> nameo0: you should only let Vista re size itself, or data loss might happen,  the Ubuntu partition can be re sized with gparted on the Live CD
<phoenixzorn> nameo0, boot into windows first, defrag the C drive, and make sure you do a disk cleanup... then go back to Linux and run gparted to change drive sizes...
<aman> lstarnes, actually i want to reverse them using script....:0
<lstarnes> aman: I don't know if there is a command for that in bash scripting
<aman> lstarnes, i know i print CLI arguements using '$*' but i want to reverse them
<nameo0> k thy
<lstarnes> aman: someone in #bash might know
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, what do you mean by letting vista resize itself?
<dainsane1> anyone know how to force dmraid to run in boot? my /home is on the raid and boot fails every time and i have to manually run dmraid -ay
<akoimeexx> cynicist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%201010nr
<aman> lstarnes, no one responding there...:(
<imani> Can you help me with a command to install ie4linux
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: it has a built in tool, so it can re size itself
<dsnyders> lstarnes, I'm not finding anything either.
<phoenixzorn> nameo0, how big is your hard drive?
<nameo0> and how will i know how much i can partition?
<nameo0> 320
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, ah yes...
<lstarnes> aman: just be patient
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: which they should use to re size it
<aman> lstarnes, hmmm
<imani> I have tried to type in to the cmd terminal to no avail
<phoenixzorn> nameo0, what BIG programs you have installed on Windows?  Photoshop, Office, CorelDraw?
<cynicist> akoimeexx, ah thanks, had no idea that wiki existed
<nameo0> opopen office and photoshop
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, I have windows 7, and I've never seen that tool...
<sebsebseb> phowardcom: not sure about Vista version 2, but Vista has it,  right click on   computer and go to disk management, I think it was
<akoimeexx> No problem; found it a while ago when I first started playing around with Netbook Remix. Glad to be able to put that info up for others as well -- It might even fix the issue 1033cl users have.
<akoimeexx> At least, it'd be worth their testing.
<phoenixzorn> nameo0, windows vista needs about 30GB of space but I usually pad my Windows drive to about 2.5-3x the size I'm using when I install Linux.
<akoimeexx> (Doublechecked, multiple reboots and the wifi still works.)
<nameo0> k thy
<phoenixzorn> so if I have used 40GB on Windows already when installing linux, I give Windows about 80-120GB total, and the rest to Linux.
<nameo0> so defrag -> live cd -> gparted?
<sebsebseb> nameo0: let Vista resize itself
<sebsebseb> nameo0: or you might get data loss
<sebsebseb> nameo0: also you don't really need to run a defrag,  just let Vista re size it self :)    disk defrag can be good once a month if using Windows a lot though
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, calling Windows 7 "Vista version 2", is like calling Ubuntu "Debian version 2"... for one, it's completely inaccurate to say, and second it would just get you laughed at by anyone who knows how to use windows.
<sebsebseb> nameo0: your on Vista now?
<nameo0> now ubuntu
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: well it's known as NT 6.1  with VIsta known as  6.0  which confirms it :)  also it's a little joke  the Vista version 2 thing
<nameo0> but swithcing now
<nameo0> brb
<cynicist> phoenixzorn, people say that because windows 7 is very similar to vista
<seeme__> some feedback, maybe pop #ubuntu-offtopic into the channel Topic
<sebsebseb> cynicist: exactly
<cynicist> phoenixzorn, probably due to the fact that the most notable changes are ui or window manager changes, makes it feel like a service pack rather than a new OS
<phoenixzorn> except it's not really... the only similarity is the look... the function, the flow, the feel, everything is improved... vista SUCKS... Windows 7 is actually a good OS.
<seeme__> there are a few channels that appear with the /list command that users do not know its there
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: I expect they are both rather similar under the hood
<seeme__> just a thought
<phoenixzorn> not so much...
<rich7> Enter text here...does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> rich7: of course, but why do you want to?
<cynicist> phoenixzorn, no they are very similar under the hood. Vista was terrible mostly because of buggy drivers and a few bugs that windows fixed for 7
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, under the hood, they still both use the NT kernel, but the Vista OS was supremely subpar to XP Pro, and Windows 7 is a VAST improvement over both.
<rich7> still usedto windows ans can't run ubuntu
<rich7> i ddon't know wat i 'm doing
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: I don't really care that much to be honest :)  Microsoft lock people in, and hold computing back,  but this is all off topic now
<phoenixzorn> rich7, put in your Windows XP Pro or Windows 7 Enterprise CD, and install... Ubuntu will be gone.
<sebsebseb> rich4: oh I see
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, true... I didn't come here to debate which Windows version is the best...
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: same here
<sebsebseb> rich4: ok  what do you want to do on Ubuntu?
<phoenixzorn> I came here to ask if there's a solution to Gmail not providing voice and video for linux...
<phoenixzorn> because if they haven't, I can't install Ubuntu on my netbook...
<ghufran> hi .. i would like to remote desktop into a windows xp machine from ubuntu ... how can i do that? i tried the remote desktop viewer and that doesnt appear to work ..
<rich4> Enter text here...that's just it I dn't know how to run any of the programs and it nothing like windows
<sebsebseb> phowardcom: hmm Google Talk in a Windows virtual machine?  Windows can be useful to have inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine, sometimes
<senesence> ubotu
<phoenixzorn> ghufran, need to enable remote desktop viewing on the XP machine through services, then both computers either have to be on the same network, OR if on different private networks, the ports must be forwarded correctly to the XP box, or DMZ mode must be enabled for the XP machine to connect.
<rich4> how can windows be useful in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rich4: ok  the basics are quite easy really,  there are guides and people here and that that will help with that
<senesence> ubottu
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, stop spelling my name wrong. =P
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: no it's a messed up auto complete
<phoenixzorn> I know. lol
<ghufran> phoenixzorn: i can connect to that machine with another xp machine .. just not with ubuntu ..
<phoenixzorn> try phoe <tab> and it won't mess up...
<sebsebseb> rich4: so you can run  many Windows programs, that you can't get working in Wine,  and that you can't find alternatives to that you like enough
<sebsebseb> rich4: there are good programs for nearly every computer task you can think of though, when it comes to Ubuntu
<phoenixzorn> ghufran, that's kinda silly... are they on the same network?
<rich4> i guess its not the same though
<sebsebseb> rich4: What do you want to ecomplish on a computer?   What do you want to do?   Let's find out if Ubuntu can fit your needs.
<ghufran> yes .. both laptops are on the same network
<sebsebseb> rich4: there are a few differences here and there, but nothing major, when it comes to the basics
<rich4> ok
<rich4> ?
<rich4> like terminal
<zackattack> i did "apt-get install git" but i don't see git in my path. what do i do?
<rich4> nothing like dos
<zackattack> i'm on hardy
<sebsebseb> rich4: well yes, but you don't need to use that for the basics
<phoenixzorn> rich4, what do you do in windows on a daily basis?
<sebsebseb> rich4: however for installing programs it's great using the terminal, much quicker than the graphical ways
<rich4> i can't think right off the bat
<zackattack> anyone?
<andrew_46> zackattack: The package is git-core
<zackattack> ah, thanks
<rich4> i knew where everything was
<phoenixzorn> rich4, things like e-mail, web browsing, image editing???
<rich4> i can do that stuff
<phoenixzorn> rich4, the most important thing, do you use Windows for work?
<rich4> oh wait
<rich4> in stalling programs
<quitenormal> hi. hey I received something on facebook telling me to visit GALEWHER .COM . Apparently it's a virus, DO NOT VISIT THAT SITE. Does anyone know how it works, and, am I infected?
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: KDE 4 is more Windows looking, but I am not sure about recommending that much to new users.
<phoenixzorn> lol... Gnome is so much prettier and sleek.
<sebsebseb> quitenormal: probably some trick for Windows users
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: yeah indeed, Gnome is rather easy to use
<phoenixzorn> but I agree, KDE is much more windows like...
<phoenixzorn> rich4, perhaps try installing Kubuntu?  but the big question still has to be answered... do you use your Windows computer for work?
<skitzo> i hate this bloody windows partition showing up on ubuntu.. gggrrr ;|
<quitenormal> sebsebseb probably but I can't find any info on google about it, save for: IT's A VIRUS! So how can I be sure?
<phoenixzorn> skitzo, it's supposed to do that.
<rich4> no play
<sebsebseb> !virus | quitenormal
<phoenixzorn> gaming?
<ubottu> quitenormal: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> rich4: you can dual boot :)
<phoenixzorn> rich4, games?
<sebsebseb> rich4: Windows and Ubuntu
<rich4> oh my girl friend doesn't lie it either
<quitenormal> sebsebseb yeah I know linux is different to windows
<phoenixzorn> sigh... how old are you and your girlfriend?
<rich4> oh my girl friend doesn't like it either
<sebsebseb> rich4: Who put Ubuntu on there and why?
<phoenixzorn> rich4 ^^^^
<skitzo> i know but i got rid of it before with the help of somebody in here then i went and installed ubuntu again  the x64 version and i cant remember the persons name that helped me get rid of it :(
<phoenixzorn> skitzo, why would you not want to be able to see it?
<rich4> bought it this way
<sebsebseb> rich4: oh
<phoenixzorn> rich4, bought the laptop with Ubuntu?  what brand?
<sebsebseb> rich4: ok I understand
<rich4> desktop
<sebsebseb> rich4: so you didn't know you would get another OS with it instead of Windows?
<skitzo> why would i? its the windows filesystem for windows if im in windows i just want the linux filesystem and my two media partitions
<phoenixzorn> rich4, Dell?
<rich4> i knew it on here but i have xp
<skitzo> plus when i mount the media drives u get access to the windows one
<rich4> built comp
<sebsebseb> rich4: I have helped two not so technical people quite a bit with Ubuntu, both of them get on with it quite well, the first loves how she does not have to do loads of  virus scan and that rubbish
<phoenixzorn> skitzo, because ubuntu can handle NTFS now, so there's no reason to hide it... if you need a document from windows, or something like that, you can just grab it... and not reboot to find something.
<rich4> ok
<sebsebseb> rich4: you have an XP CD?
<rich4> ya
<sebsebseb> rich4: you can set up a dual boot :)
<rich4> how
<sebsebseb> rich4: Ubuntu is a good OS, for a lot of stuff,  there is just a bit of a learning curve first as a new user of course
<rich4> grub
<phoenixzorn> rich4, I had a friend with Vista... she was tired of malware, spyware, and "virus scanners" that were viruses themselves popping up in Windows... I installed Ubuntu, and haven't heard a complaint in 2 months... lol
<rich4> cool
<skitzo> yeah but all that stuffs in the two media partitions.. all thats in the windows filesystem is windows os/programs
<sebsebseb> rich4: you can do nearly anything you can do in  WIndows in Ubuntu
<ksadler97> Just joined, rich4 you can also use Virtual Box to run Windows XP
<evan__> See, now, I respect people's opinions as far as OS's go, but at a certain point, viruses and spyware and malware moves from the fault of the OS to the fault of the user..
<andrew_46> rich4: Consider virtual machine as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=136012&d=1258101150
<phoenixzorn> rich4, give it a little time, Ubuntu is my favorite OS, and the only reason I don't have it on all my computers is that I need windows for work, and don't want to dual boot or run a virtual machine.
<sebsebseb> ksadler97: well he wants to run games,  which games I don't know
<evan__> I had Vista for almost a year before upgrading to 7 and never had a problem.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rich4> i have done that virture
<sebsebseb> bazhang: hmm that's a point
<skitzo> so i got windows and linux seperate sharing the two mass storage partitions
<sebsebseb> rich4: ok we are trying to find out if Ubuntu is for you, but really it's off topic,  come join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can continue
<phoenixzorn> evan__, I had fixed it on more than one occasion, and it got to the point where I couldn't fix it again, so it was either a fresh install of Vista (never), Windows 7 (could have been) or Ubuntu...
<phoenixzorn> she picked Linux.
<ksadler97> I run Ultimate Ubuntu and Virtual Windows XP, Windows 7, and Vista until people open up to Linux more
<bazhang> lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sebsebseb> rich4:   /join  #ubuntu-offtopic  type that in, if your not sure how to join
<phoenixzorn> sebsebseb, back to the google issue.... it's a netbook, there's no way I'm running a virtual box or VMWare session on it...
<sebsebseb> phoenixzorn: come join :)  and  andrew_46 and anyone else that was part of it
<zamba> what's wrong with my system? everytime i do any large IO process, my whole computer lags to a complete halt.. when i run mkisofs all my other terminals fades out..
<ghufran> phoenixzorn, i installed vnc and it takes me to the login screen of the xp box .. but when i enter the password it says: Connection to host  was closed
<phoenixzorn> did you give the linux box permission to connect?
<smiter> anyone in here have experience installing and running 9.04 or 9.10 using a radeon 9200 vid card?
<zamba> same problem when i'm burning a cd
<geekchick_> क्या कोई हिंदी में बात करता है यहाँ?
<ksadler97> Smiter, I have always defaulted to Envy and now Envy-NG to work with video cards
<lynx`> wuttt. tibetan?
<smiter> whats the diff between envy and envy-ng?
<smiter> but envy wont help when i get a black screen on install
<ksadler97> Envy worked until 8.04, I believe.  Envy-NG is the lastest encarnation
<smiter> unless there is a way to use envy in the bootup
<geekchick_> मेरे ubuntu लैपटॉप में ntlm authentication कैसे चल सकता है?
<phoenixzorn> I'm still looking for a viable solution to having an Ubuntu Netbook with Google Voice and Video Chat...
<phoenixzorn> anyone with something for me?
<ksadler97> try passing some default vga codes during install, i found them on wikipedia when I was having this problem
<bazhang> geekchick_, thai ?
<geekchick_> hindi. i comfortable no english
<smiter> i am a total noob with linux.. how would i try defalt vga codes on the install?
<nanomachine> !dualmonitors
<bazhang> geekchick_, #ubuntu-in for hindi
<ksadler97> when ubuntu starts, one option is the add lines to the boot process
<ksadler97> should be on the first splash screen
<nanomachine> i am having a problem with dual monitors and games in full screen. half of the game shows on one screen and half on the other. how can i get the games to show on my primary monitor (right one) only?
<smiter> first splash screen Or like in the case of a dual boot.. one of the options alone with the first option list after choosing ubuntu?
<ksadler97> i believe so
<smiter> what do I type in there?
<ksadler97> usually something like vga=796, i think, check the wiki. I think that is vga with 1024x768
<christina> can someone help me  with audacious ?
<panlin> what problem?
<Polysics> hello
<smiter> ok thanks i will give that and wiki a shoot
<Polysics> can i just slap KDE on an Ubuntu install
<ksadler97> Polysics, yes, since KDE is just a desktop manager.  Try going to Synaptic and just adding it.
<Polysics> ksadler97, will it pop up in GDM as a choice?
<bazhang> Polysics, kubuntu-desktop package
<Polysics> is it eventually removable without problems?
<llutz> ksadler97: kde isn't a desktopmanager
<bazhang> Polysics, /msg ubottu puregnome
<Polysics> cool, thanks :-)
<bazhang> yw :)
<ksadler97> ok, how about a graphical interface
<skitzo> hey guys i'll give up on this windows 7 thing lol one last thing if i have a downloaded java program with everything in folder wheres the best place in the filesystem to copy it? and also how do i get permission to do so? thanks in advance
<llutz> ksadler97: its a desktop-environment
<dsnyders> lstarnes, I may have found something to read windows event logs.  Grokevt.
<christina> panlin , I added "add to playlist" option in right click through nautilus file manager for adding songs in audacious but after adding songs through that add to playlist option the added songs are not playing in audacious
<smiter> this radeon card is giving me such a pain in the buttocks
<panlin> christina, I just select the songs and put them to audacious2's playlist, that's work
<imagodei> I have 9.04 Server, I manually configured DHCP on two interfaces. One is plugged to network, the other not. I get this message (reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only) every 5 minutes or so. Is there any way to stop smbd from reloading every time dhcp tries to get IP?
<nanomachine> i am having a problem with dual monitors and games in full screen. half of the game shows on one screen and half on the other. how can i get the games to show on my primary monitor (right one) only?
<christina> panlin , that thing is not working here
<panlin> christina, are you using audacious2?
<christina> YES
<abcxlc> Hello
<abcxlc> christina: sazzy! :)
<panlin> christina, then why not try banshee? :)
<christina> panlin, is it due to audacious2 ?
<panlin> christina, I'm sorry, I don't know, I just a very beginner of Ubuntu  :(
<smiter> since i am having a problem with the black screen on an install of ubuntu, should i install in safe graphic mod ?
<abcxlc> Panlin thats the new Sony console right :P
<abcxlc> PainRaice
<panlin> abcxlc, what?
<abcxlc> Those are good
<bazhang> abcxlc, did you have a support question?
<smiter> i did bazhang.....
<smiter> since i am having a problem with the black screen on an install of ubuntu, should i install in safe graphic mod ?
<bazhang> abcxlc, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<abcxlc> panlin: Dont you love pain raiche ?
<abcxlc> bazhang: Im here to enbiggen the souls
<abcxlc> excellent
<smiter> lol
<panlin> abcxlc, I don't what you are talking about........
<bazhang> abcxlc, please take chat there.
<panlin> abcxlc, I don't know what you are talking about........
<abcxlc> Spyker balls hang. Saab Spykes smiter indefinitely. Egypt seems sandily unprecedented by Sandi :=)
<carlos> hola
<smiter> que tal
<panlin> hola
<snoopy> hola amiga
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<smiter> amiga? lol
<carlos> lol
<snoopy> si :P
<kronix> bazhang es uno puta
<Guest18520> que mal
<snoopy> jajaja
<bazhang> kronix, stop that
<kronix> Guest18520: soy Americano
<smiter> lo siento
<Dday> I get this error when updating to 9.10 "Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic'"
<smiter> no soy.. es... I am American!
<kronix> Dday: Espanyol por favor
<Guest18520> okey
<Guest18520> we can talk in english..
<smiter> as in a citizen of the U.S. of A
<Guest18520> this server is
<smiter> oh.. legal citizen
<Guest18520> is not freenode right?
<jezier> hi.. how can I create new abi for my custom kernel (I have a couple of new modules)
<uber> irc://irc.rizon.net
<bullgard> Ubuntu seems to start wpa_supplicant by default. Why?
<jozefk> anybody ever tried to use the bat! email client on ubuntu through wine?
<Boon> hello
<Boon> how do i intall this
<Boon> mesa-libGL-devel
<Boon> mesa-libGLU-devel
<Boon> libXi-devel
<Boon> libXmu-devel
<Boon> freeglut-devel.x86_64
<Boon> ?
<Boon> any idea?
<nephlim> I might have a flase positive with chkroot kit. IT flagged dhclient3
<geirha> Boon: Those look like redhat package names
<nephlim> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[8681])
<nephlim> any ideas?
<llutz> Boon: apt-cache search
<imagodei> I have 9.04 Server, I manually configured DHCP on two interfaces. One is plugged to network, the other not. I get this message (reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only) every 5 minutes or so. Is there any way to stop smbd from reloading every time dhcp tries to get IP?
<crankyadmin> nephlim: dhclient needs to listen for a DHCP broadcast so yes it prob is  false positive!
<geirha> Boon: I think the following ubuntu packages should get you the needed development files: libxi-dev libxmu-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libglut3-dev
<nephlim> crankyadmin, thanks man.
<noob_> hai all
<noob_> ...
<noob_> any body on this room
<noob_> am have some problem,
<nephlim> hi noob__
<noob_> hai nephlim
<noob_> am have problem, let's discus
<nanomachine> i am having a problem with dual monitors and games in full screen. half of the game shows on one screen and half on the other. how can i get the games to show on my primary monitor (right one) only?
<noob_> am can't used, desktop effect on my pc.
<noob_> am have install ati cotrol center
<noob_> how can i remove
<noob_> it
<nephlim> noob_, one moment please
<noob_> nephlim : oke
<Boon> i get it installed by installing freeglut3
<nephlim> noob_, how did you install it?
<noob_> am don't know
<crc32> ok so again how do we disable the splash screen so we can see all the messages during startup?
<noob_>  nephlin : i don't know, am new on used it
<c_nick> how to find out the glib version
<noob_> but b 4 am can used that effect and know am can't used it.
<noob_> nephlin : but b 4 am can used that effect and know am can't used it.
<bbalajirao> Hello all
<nephlim> noob_, do you have compiz installed?
<c_nick> nephlim:
<nephlim> hello c_nick
<c_nick> go to the package manager.. there i think u can find what u r looking for
<c_nick> how to find out the glib version
<lstarnes> c_nick: aptitude show libglib
<Polysics> helo
<bullgard> Why did the developers of the DEB package »ubuntu-desktop« include the dependency »Depends: wpasupplicant« in the  DEB package »ubuntu-desktop«?
<lstarnes> c_nick: actually, it should be aptitude show libglib2.0-0
<Polysics> is it me, or does KDE actually feel faster?
<c_nick> hm ok
<lstarnes> bullgard: because it uses wpasupplicant for WPA authentication for wireless networks
<noob_> YES
<noob_> nephlin : yes am have it
<noob_> nephlin : am have compiz installed
<abcxlc> No
<abcxlc> YES
<nephlim> noob_, good. do you also have compizconfig settings manager?
<bullgard> lstarnes: But as a rule I do not use WLAN. So It consumes my ressources unneccessarily.
<nephlim> noob_, under SYSTEM>PREFERENCES
<c_nick> lstarnes: i want to install libglib2.8
<noob_> nephlin : am will try
<lstarnes> c_nick: you need to check the version returned by aptitude
<abcxlc> Like an Eagle, Fly touch the Sun!!! :)
<c_nick> 2.16 sorry.
<noob_> nephlin : what must i do nephlin
<bazhang> abcxlc, please stay on topic
<c_nick> i opened the synaptic package manager and saw there it said libglib2.0
<abcxlc> Yes mr ballhang
<abcxlc> i will
<lstarnes> c_nick: for the actual installed version, use this: aptitude show libglib2.0-0 | grep -i ^version:
<lstarnes> bullgard: many users would need it
<nephlim> noob_, click system, then look under preferences
<c_nick> what does grep mean
<Duskao> hey guys, is there a way I can change my settings so I will always start the computer with the performance setting for my processors?
<bullgard> lstarnes: Thank you for your information.
<lstarnes> c_nick: just type that line into the terminal
<suresh> hi
<nephlim> c_nick, man grep :)
<noob_> nephlin : am not find it
<abcxlc> bazhang: Get: "Iron Maiden" -> "Die With your Boots On" (Awesome)
<nephlim> noob_, ok one moment
<lstarnes> c_nick: grep is one of the utilities used for searching for strings of text
<soreau> nephlim: I believe he said compiz is not working.. in which case ccsm wont help
<soreau> noob_: Pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<suresh> i want to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu can some one help me
<noob_> nephlin : what i must do
<Duskao> suresh you'll have to do it with wine
<c_nick> it says 2.16.6
<nephlim> soreau, i had a similar problem and when i installed CCSM i was alble to get stuff working again
<mr_e_panda> hello LSTARNES
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: hi (my name is not all caps)
<mr_e_panda> sorry
<c_nick> lstarnes: Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.21.3' but version of GLib is 2.16.6 Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GLIB_CFLAGS and GLIB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<noob_> soureau: what i must do
<suresh> new to ubuntu
<mr_e_panda> just wanted to grab ur attention
<suresh> and linus
<mr_e_panda> lol
<mr_e_panda> so yes
<crc32> How do we restart iptables?
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: it will get my attention as long as my nick is in it
<crc32> /etc/init.d/iptables restart doesn't work anymore
<mr_e_panda> do u remember our convo earlier about the ps3 problem i i've been having
<suresh> how should i search , download and install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<noob_> nephlin : what i must do
<noob_> soureau: what i must do
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: yes, of course I do
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: please prefix your messages with my nick so that my client highlights them
<soreau> noob_: Pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<Duskao> suresh: winehq.org then download wine, or in the Ubuntu software centre. Then install yahoo messenger as you would on windows.
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: excellent, well i'm running the install once again
<noob_> soureau: what command must i do for paste on pastebin.com
<nephlim> noob_, just copy and paste
<Duskao> nvm
<suresh> some one there
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes i'm using the ubuntu alternate cd for the ps3
<crc32> Whats the new way to do "/etc/init.d/someservice stop" in ubunto 9.10
<suresh> to help in installing yahoo messenger
<noob_> this nephlin : http://pastebin.com/m1eb36a40
<noob_> and soreau : http://pastebin.com/m1eb36a40
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: I noticed on one of the screens when I am making the profile that it states that it will create user profiles instead of a root profile
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: is there any other version of ubuntu known to work on ps3?
<nephlim> noob_,  ok. one moment
<soreau> noob_: 1) Start a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) 2) Type 'compiz &' without tick marks 3) Press enter 4) Go to pastebin.com in your browser and copy the output from your terminal 5) Click submit, then show us the link it gives back here
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: there's a desktop cd
<nephlim> soreau, he's missing xgl
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: but i was having even more problems with it
<noob_> oke
<soreau> nephlim: Xgl is not required to run compiz, except for a few specific setups. The message "checking for Xgl: not present" is simply an informational message, not an error.
 * nephlim learned something
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: it never gave me an option to create a root account
<soreau> noob_: Your drivers are messed up. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crc32> When did ubunto get the "service" command?
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: does it give you an option to set up sudo or add a root password?
<lstarnes> crc32: 9.10
<mr_e_panda> no
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: no
<c_nick> how to install glib2.21.3
<lstarnes> c_nick: don't
<crc32> so "service iptables stop" Doesn't do it. "/etc/init.d/iptables stop" doesn't either. How do we stop iptables or restart it or what ever?
<lstarnes> c_nick: you need to use a newer version of ubuntu, or compile glib2.21.3 from source
<lstarnes> c_nick: using a newer version of ubuntu is a safer option
<Polysics> why do my startup apps not get saved?
<lstarnes> crc32: iptables can't be stopped or reset.  It is a kernel feature, not a service
<Polysics> i add them, but they do not get started nor are in the list when i log back in
<Polysics> you can flush iptables, but you need to save rules first
<lstarnes> crc32: there are methods to change the rules in iptables or clear them though, but I forget how
<Inzuka> What's the command to install Pulse Audio?
<Polysics> iptables -F removes all rules
<crc32> lstarnes since when? I've always been able to create new rules then restart iptables.
<c_nick> hmm
<Polysics> you don't "restart" iptables
<darek_> omen
<lstarnes> crc32: I mean that it can't be restarted in the same way as regular services
<crc32> yea its usually edit /etc/iptables.sav then service iptables restart
<Polysics> on ubuntu?
<crc32> root@ballsack:/backup/etc/network/if-up.d# cat iptables
<crc32> #!/bin/sh
<crc32> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav
<darek_> my name is darek pseudonim omen
<darek_> heh
<darek_> ;p
<darek_> dk
<crc32> I put my rules in /etc/iptables.sav but they don't execute for some reason.
<darek_> gasjchylan;iwf
<FloodBot4> darek_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> darek_: do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<Polysics> i am no iptables expert, but usually i do it all from the command line
<subito> hi, how can i scan the other computers (192.168.1.*) connected on my local network?
<crc32> ubuntu is being a douchebag
<crc32> too many changes too fast.
<Polysics> subito, Administration > Network tools
<Polysics> but you need to know what you're looking for (and what you are doing :-) )
<subito> Polysics: what's the equivalent for kubuntu?
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: any input?
<Polysics> no idea, i just flew from KDE
<crc32> So whats the upstarty way to restart sshd then?
<Polysics> too much glass for my tastes
<subito> Polysics: :D
<subito> isn't there a command just to know the other ip's of the computers that are connected?
<imagodei> I have 9.04 Server, I manually configured DHCP on two interfaces. One is plugged to network, the other not. I get this message (reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only) every 5 minutes or so. Is there any way to stop smbd from reloading every time dhcp tries to get IP?
<fabio> arp -an
<subito> fabio: thanks :)
<fabio> why is dhcp client releasing the IP ?
<Polysics> how can i gie my aptitude Super Cow powers? i feel defraudated
<Polysics> *give
<fabio> that is a sane approach instead of disable DHCP verbosity
<imagodei> fabio: is this directed to me?
<Polysics> i bet all of your aptitudes have Super Cow powers!
<Polysics> :-)
<soreau> noob_: I am going to step away for a moment. To make it easier to help you, please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and show the link in #compiz
<craig^> Hai guise, I am running ubuntu remix, I can't figure out how set f spot not to come up when I click on an image link from IRC/IM clients
<fabio> guys, gotta go I am looking for #java
<crc32> So... Where do I put iptable rules so that the are executed at the next bootup. :|
<fabio> bye
<craig^> Any ideas/other channels I should check out for support
<Dday> i just upgraded to 9.10 and the sound no longer works
<suresh> hi <Duskao>
<suresh> hi any there by mistake i had run the apt-get autoremove
<cast> argh! i have no /dev/dsp anymore!
<suresh> in that packages are removed
<suresh> can any one help
<crc32> for real I have iptables rules I'd really like to execute on each boot up.
<Inzuka> If you find a solution, Dday, let me know, because I've been looking for two days now for a solution.
<crc32> This is so annoying.
<craig^> Where can I find the default app menu
<cast> crc32: /etc/rc.local?
<craig^> For what app's should pop up when I open/click on stuff
<Dday> okay Inzuka, was the sound previously working for you?
<goraxe> Hi, im trying to build a deb package using cdbs, & I need to patch the configure.ac
<suresh> any one there
<suresh> who can help me the issue
<smiter> whats the easiest or best way to back up my ubuntu before i try tweeking it so if i make a mistake i can revert back to the working rendition?
<crc32> that will get clobered if I ever decide to upgrade packages.
<cast> crc32: will it?
<dman777> anyone here use posfix?
<Inzuka> Well, previously I was on Windows Vista.  I installed Karmic two days ago, and it never worked upon installation, Dday.
<goraxe> the _UPDATE_ACLOCAL scripts seem not to be
<cast> crc32: if it does, it's a bug.
<lstarnes> cast: /etc/rc.local is never edited automatically by scripts
<crc32> cast: Yes I used to do crap like that all the time.  Your no really supposed to tamper with init scripts directly. Usually a distro gives you some kind of ability to store iptable rules
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: n e more input by any chance?
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: no, sorry
<crc32> lstarnes: Whats the real way to configure iptables rules?
<cast> crc32: if you're sure, file a bug report
<lstarnes> mr_e_panda: I have absolutely zero experience with the ps3
<hamachi> I have 8.04 right now... Is it worth upgrading to 8.10?
<smiter> hmm tons of questions here.. i am about to try to install the more advanced video drivers for my radeon crd, what envy package do i instal
<mr_e_panda> lstarnes: that's ok, thanks for ur help though i appreciate the effort
<crc32> cast: Whats the correct way to set iptables?
<mneptok> hamachi: wait for 10.04
<hamachi> rgr
<hamachi> thx
<cast> create init.d script and correct symlink
<lstarnes> crc32: I recall adding some scripts to the directories under /etc/network/ to do save iptables rules when interfaces go down and reload them when they go up
<mr_e_panda> any one here familiar with Ubuntu on a PS3?
<lstarnes> crc32: I think ufw might save rules
<crc32> thre seems to be a correct way for everything else in ubuntu 9.10
<smiter> 10.4 is a pretty big jump.. especially with the changes in compatibility, make sure you ahve a newer machine and hardware
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: i am familiar with Ubuntu and the PS3, but have not installed Linux on my console.
<smiter> 9.10 has been a pain lol
<crc32> What is /etc/networks/ip-up.d for?
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: darn... my questions have to do with not being able to use the sudo command because the alternate cd does not set up a root user
<hamachi> ahh
<hamachi> I have an old Dell laptop from 2004
<llutz> crc32: to run scripts when ifaces come up
<hamachi> maybe 10.04 not so good?
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: yes it does
<crc32> crc@ballsack:/etc/network$ cat ip-up.d
<crc32> #!/bin/sh
<crc32> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: what happens when you run sudo?
<crc32> Doesn't seem to be working
<mr_e_panda> metptok: hmmmm.... i did not see that screen.
<lstarnes> crc32: if-up.d is a directory, not a file
<Flannel> mr_e_panda: A root user doesn't exist at all?
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: uhhh .... what screen?
<crc32> really its a file on my system for some reason
<smiter> the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 i have heard isnt bad.. but from 8.10-9.04 had problems, and i have read 9.04-9.10 is even worse.. graphic cards seem to be the worst
<llutz> crc32: usning network-manager? not sure if it uses those dirs
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: when i type sudo it asks me for my password then tells me that my username is not part of the sudoer file
<hamachi> can I upgrade without making a disc?
<hamachi> maybe through upgrade manager?
<Flannel> mr_e_panda: type 'groups', are you in the admin group?
<hamachi> update manager*
<crc32> if-up.d is the direcory your thinking of. I'm not sure what ip-up.d is supposed to be.
<Flannel> hamachi: Yes, that's the preferred method of upgrading
<mr_e_panda> Flannel: no user name exists at all
<Flannel> !upgrade | Hiall
<ubottu> Hiall: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: Ubuntu adds the user created during the install process to the admin group. use that account.
<kritzi> gibt es eventuell 'nen trick wie ich ein terminal programm dazu bringe immer als root zu starten?
<hamachi> flannel: how do I go about this?
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: I am using that account
<Flannel> Hiall: sorry, hamachi, see the factoid ubottu just mentioned regarding UpgradeNotes
<kritzi> sry. wron language channel :)
<indus> hamachi: yeah upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04 and to 9.10 :) or burn a cd and direct install 9.10
<lstarnes> crc32: I have if-pre-up.d containing a script to restore iptables, and if-post-down.d containing a script to save the rules
<mneptok> hamachi: just wait for 10.04
<crc32> does anyone here use iptables?
<mr_e_panda> flannel: i'm reinstalling the system right now so i can't run it at the moment
<lstarnes> crc32: I do
<mneptok> hamachi: it will be an easier upgrade for you.
<kritzi> crc32, our firewall do :)
<smiter> mneptok how will it be easier?
<crc32> I swear I added the ip rules loader.
<crc32> Let me try again
<Flannel> mr_e_panda: Alright, you might have a bad disc that you're trying to install from.  User stuff gets set up at the end, so a problem would leave you with user issues, but otherwise working system.  Be sure to verify the disc (from the boot menu)
<mneptok> smiter: you will be able to upgrade directly from 8.04 to 10.04.
<abcxlc> Chat test
<papul> lemme try mutt
<mneptok> smiter: otherwise, you have to 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10
<hamachi> than again, if I dont like 8.10, I dont want to reverse this sheeet
<mr_e_panda> flannel: ok
<hamachi> and 8.04 has LTS..
<indus> hamachi: i suggest stick with 804 and wait till 10.04
<smiter> you mean mneptok, you mean all the bugs from upgrading from 8.04-9.10 will have been worked out?
<hamachi> ya I think I'm gonna do that
<hamachi> I wish I could get wireless working on this thing though
<crc32> lets see if it took.
<crc32> rebooting again.
<mneptok> smiter: i mean that you can upgrade from LTS to LTS without the intermediate releases
<Boon> i get this
<Boon> ft2build.h: No such file or directory
<Boon> how do i install freetype?
<mneptok> !info freetype
<ubottu> Package freetype does not exist in karmic
<crc32> I think when I moved the script over the first time i accidently cp bah /etc/network/ip-up.d instead of /etc/network/if-up.d
<llutz> Boon: libfreetype6-dev
<crc32> cool I feel safer already. The rules loaded.
<llutz> Boon: you should lear to use apt-file too
<llutz> learn*
<mr_e_panda> flannel: when I am in the "set up users and passwords" screen it says this "A user account will be created for you to use instead of the root account for non administrative activities.  Please enter the real name of this user. Tis information will be used for instace as default origin for emails sent by this user as well as any program which displays or uses the user's real name."
<crc32> Weird.
<Guest27909> hi. some time ago i made a backup of my entire hard disk. the backup is just a raw file, no formatting or anything. i need to restore it now, but i forgot which program i used to create it. the entire file system is inside the backup file, i just need to write it to disk. does anyone know which program i might use?
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: Ubuntu does not use a root user
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: Ubuntu uses sudo
<llutz> Guest27909: sudo fdisk -l your-image.foo
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: yes i understand that. but when i use sudo it does not allow me to use sudo
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: note carefully the user you create during the install process
<skitzo> hi guys i've downloaded an application for linux (java based) i have it working i just want to know how and where to place the folder in the file system as i cant get access
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: right
<crc32> mr_e_panda: wait what? No root user in ubunto?
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: without that information i would not even be able to log in to my desktop
<mr_e_panda> everything works fine on my laptop
<mr_e_panda> lol
<kameron> is there a log file somewhere with a list of connections made over ssh?
<Kottizen> No.
<lstarnes> kameron: look in /var/log/auth.log
<Kottizen> oh
<Kottizen> Sorry, wrongread.
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: finishing up the installation right now
<skitzo> anybody?
<Boon> many body here
<Boon> :D
<wildlappy> morning all
<skitzo> lol and i thought my question was basic as this time round
<kameron> lstarnes, it's all recent, only goes back to the 20th. looking for something from a couple weeks ago.
<Younder> skitzo, well open a console and sudo chown you app
<lstarnes> kameron: check each of the copies from /var/log/auth.log.*
<lstarnes> kameron: some are compressed with gzip, but can be read with zcat instead of cat
<Younder> skitzo, enter your login password on promt (if you have administative rights, or if not the password of a user that does)
<skitzo> my applications in a folder
<kameron> lstarnes, awesome! found what i was looking for. thanks buddy!
<Younder> skitzo, if that is not a option anything under ~/ (that is /home/'you') is yours.
<skitzo> i just want to put the folder in the right place in the filesystem
<Younder> skitzo, well java programs are pretty much self contained.
<cast> Younder: it only might be /home/'you' ;P
<Younder> skitzo, how about /usr/local/bin
<skitzo> yeah i know it is i have the working program in a folder on my desktop i just wanna put it in a correct place in filesystem like windows but i cant get access in linux i have to use all this code :)
<randall> whats wrong with a little code?
<cast> skitzo: whats in the folder?
<mr_e_panda> mneptok: i just got my sudo to work
<Raydiation> i was wondering if there was an easy way to get my s-video out working on my laptop
<skitzo> a java program.. its working fine all i want is it in the filesystem off the deskto :)
<mr_e_panda> sweet i guess all it needed really was just a reinstall
<Raydiation> i got an nvidia card, i tried nvtv but it doesnt recognize my card
<mr_e_panda> hahaha
<cast> skitzo: that doesn't really answer the question
<mr_e_panda> thank u all who helped me
<mr_e_panda> u guys are awesome
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: yes, yes i am.
<skitzo> its called jdownloader
 * mneptok is also great on a cracker, or served warm with a side of pure, raw fury.
<skitzo> theres an exe file jar file etc etc
<mr_e_panda> and you guys are so humble u really should take more credit for what you do here for everyone
<mneptok> skitzo: is this some kind of download manager?
<mr_e_panda> LMAO
<mr_e_panda> but seriously thank you
<mneptok> mr_e_panda: np.
<randall> mmm raw fury..
<mr_e_panda> ubuntu is not good for plasma tvs
<kameron> lstarnes, i'm out of town trying to connect to my computer at home. i have openssh running on the box, i have the ip and it responds to a ping, but connection refused when i try to connect.
<skitzo> it is.. its made specifically for like rapidshare, hotfile etc..
<mr_e_panda> the colors are so hot they burn in quickly. gotta run the screen protection every few minutes to counter act the burn in
<mneptok> kameron: got a router?
<cast> kameron: ports closed, you're stuffed
<kameron> no router mneptok
<mneptok> skitzo: i'd use gwget +Flashgot, personally
<Younder> mr_e_panda, you can change that.. use a darker theme
<mneptok> kameron: does the ISP block common low ports?
<lstarnes> kameron: make sure that port 22 is properly forwarded
<PoppingFlamingo> I'm practically dancing in excitement. :D  I finally got my sound to work on Karmic.
<mr_e_panda> will do
<skitzo> so how do i place the folder and all of its contents in /usr/bin/ from terminal?
<mr_e_panda> Younder: will do
<kameron> mneptok, i don't think so.
<mneptok> PoppingFlamingo: easier to dance when there's music, eh?
<mneptok> kameron: what ISP?
<indus> skitzo: cp -a foldername /usr/bin
<kameron> shawcable in canada, mneptok
<llutz> skitzo: you shouldn't. place it in /opt, make a short starter in /usr/local/bin
<randall> PoppingFlamingo: what sound device are you useing?
<cast> indus: argh, horrible advice
<PoppingFlamingo> Uhm, it's an Intel one, I don't know the exact one.
<indus> cast: why
<PoppingFlamingo> And I agree, Mneptok. :P
<randall> PoppingFlamingo: intergrated?
<llutz> indus: why should one copy a folder into /usr/local/bin?
<PratikAnand> hi...I installed open office 3.1.1 on 9.04...every time I open it , it recursively enters into doc recovery mode...what shud I do?
<PoppingFlamingo> It's a laptop, if that's what you're asking, Randall.
<cast> indus: programs under the control of package management should be the only thing going into /usr/bin,
<indus> llutz: ya thats true indeed , but i thought he is just looking for syntax
<indus> but his system isnt going to explode on doing that either
<randall> PoppingFlamingo: im collecting info on intergrated sound cards, and thier problems with Ubuntu 9.04 and above, thats all
<mneptok> kameron: try using ssh with -vvvv
<indus> cast: programs other than package management also go int o /usr/bin btw, 3rd party  programs for ex
<kameron> very very very very verbose? mneptok
<indus> but i dont want to argue wity tou
<mneptok> kameron: quite so
<PoppingFlamingo> Randall:  I'm not very savvy with hardware.  Windows and its features was more my specialty.  Now I installed Linux and had no idea what I was in for.  I could show you the article I used to fix my sound if you want.
<skitzo> i wish i could just browse through the file system normally it would save me asking questions here so often :)
<indus> skitzo: what exactly are you trying to do
<randall> PoppingFlamingo: thats would be nice, thanks. I notice that Ubuntu has issues with intergrated sound devices  realtek in perticular
<mneptok> randall: "integrated" ;)
<randall> I can spell, okay not really :D
<indus> randall: not true, realtek works fine with ubuntu, or you could download drivers from their site, all of their stuff is open source
<skitzo> indus,  i just want to put this program folder somewhere in the filesystem off the desktop :)
<PoppingFlamingo> Randall: I'm not exactly sure what all those commands do, but http://pramonotunggul.com/2009/11/19/solving-no-sound-problem-in-ubuntu-karmic/ sure fixed it. :)
<indus> skitzo: ok but why in the filesystem
<indus> skitzo: you want to install it or just move the folder into /
<skitzo> but i cant just go through the file system normally i have to use this terminal to get through
<skitzo> move it
<mneptok> skitzo: then you'll have to create menu entries.
<indus> skitzo: then just move it into /opt
<mneptok> skitzo: and update everything manually
<kameron> mneptok, it says ssh version, nothing really important, and connection refused
<Guest27909> lluts: i entered that sudo fdisk thing and got a list of the partitions in the backup. what do i do now?
<randall> indus: personal experience i guess
<indus> skitzo: that folder is empty generally
<mneptok> skitzo: Ubuntu has download managers you can install from packages. why not use them?
<indus> randall: what kind of problem? did u file a bug?
<cast> indus: they should go in /usr/local/bin, possibly /opt
<mneptok> kameron: does it even try to connect?
<randall> PoppingFlamingo: thanks for the link.
<skitzo> it updates its self and i know how to add it to menu
<indus> skitzo: so sudo cp -a foldername /opt
<kameron> mneptok, yes
<sobersabre> hi. what software shall I use to be able to record a video with my webcam ?
<mneptok> kameron: and is your modem at home in bridged or routed mode?
<indus> sobersabre: xawtv works
<kameron> mneptok, whatever the problem is it looks like something i can't really deal with unless i have physical access to it.
<sobersabre> indus: thanks.
<randall> well i downloaded the driver, did not work, then rushed off to work forgetting to file a report
<kameron> mneptok, i'm not sure the difference. i don't think it has an option.
<indus> sobersabre: and some others too i think, camorama camstream etc
<skitzo> i have a few accounts for rapidshare/hotfile etc and this program is the best for it
<indus> !camorama
<smiter> can someone guide me thru how to load the drivers for my vid card?
<indus> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<randall> shoukd get back to that soon though
<indus> !info camorama
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2 (karmic), package size 203 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<mneptok> kameron: if the modem is in routed mode, you will need to forward ports through it. contact Shaw about that.
<kameron> smiter, system > administration > hardware drivers. did you try that?
<skitzo> command not found
<kameron> mneptok, alright. it's not too important anyways. thanks.
<sobersabre> indus: do they all allow audio+video recording ?
<smiter> kameron, it doesnt offer anything up
<kameron> smiter, what video card do you have?
<smiter> radeon 9200 (rv 280)
<PoppingFlamingo> Is there a way to speed up downloaders such as BitTorrent on Ubuntu?  I know how to do that on Windows, but not so much here.
<Raydiation> can someone help me get my svideo tv out working?
<kameron> PoppingFlamingo, what client do you use?
<Raydiation> heres some info about the laptop http://paste.pocoo.org/show/158772/
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: Well what I want to speed up is the World of Warcraft downloader, which is essentially a BitTorrent downloader.
<hckjsnzf> hi
<shellfis1> hi, please 1 question, i got a big binary file, like 5 G, and i read that split can split files, so i wonder if it'll be ok to split it. I wonder if binary files can be split and gathered again with cat, or i'll have any problem
<kameron> PoppingFlamingo, how would you speed that up in windows?
<llutz> shellfis1: split will work fine
<shellfis1> ok llutz and then to join them again with cat ?
<kameron> shellfis1, give it a try. you can split it with the "dd" command.
<llutz> shellfis1: yes
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: By opening the ports that it uses, such as 6112, 3724, and 6881-6999.
<shellfis1> ok , kameron is plit will do it it's alright anyway but thanks for the dd suggestion hehe:)
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: Through the Windows Firewall, that is.  (The Windows Firewall does this all by itself normally anyway.)
<geirha> PoppingFlamingo: Have you tried just turning off bittorrent?
<kameron> PoppingFlamingo, do you have a firewall in use on linux? like iptables?
<subito> since i've upgraded to kubuntu 9.10, my boot bar is all messed up on the startup (i'm talking about the one looking like this: http://www.net-actuality.org/images/news/31-07-07_9034.png) is it a known bug of ubuntu 9.10?
<PoppingFlamingo> Geirha: What do you mean?
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: I installed Firestarter via a guide, but it seems like it only works when I open it manually.  Would iptables be a better option?
<geirha> PoppingFlamingo: In the blizzard downloader, just turn off bittorrent, and just download from http instead. Should get you fairly good speed.
<Guest27909> llutz: i did that sudo fdisk thing on my backup file and it gave me a list of the partitions in the backup file. how do i write them to the disk?
<kameron> PoppingFlamingo, it's a manual option. if you're not using any firewall then the ports won't be blocked and you shouldn't need to open them.
<PoppingFlamingo> Geirha: I don't think that it gives me that option, since it's being run through WINE.  I don't see the usual File, Edit, etc.
<llutz> Guest27909: if you want to restore the whole disk, use cat or dd
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: So by default, if it's using those ports, they will be opened anyway?
<kickar> hey guys how can i add module to be loaded on boot?
<kameron> PoppingFlamingo, yes
<PoppingFlamingo> Kickar: There should be an option to edit the Startup Programs in System>Preferences
<kameron> kickar, modprobe
<geirha> PoppingFlamingo: Last I used it (for updating wow), it was very slow. Turning off bittorrent downloading sped it up to full speed for me. I don't remember what the options were called.
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: Alright, that's good to know.  Thank you :)
<Guest27909> llutz: so its just sudo dd <source> <dest> ?
<hipitihop_> how do I list what graphics hardware I have ?
<geirha> hipitihop_: sudo lshw -class display
<smiter> any recomendations on how to install the drivers for my Radeon 9200 ati vid card?
<llutz> Guest27909: sudo dd if=yourimage.foo of=/dev/sdX
<PoppingFlamingo> Geirha: Maybe it's only from the launcher, after its installed.  I'm using the WoWInstaller.exe to install the entire program.
<llutz> Guest27909: or sudo cat image.foo /dev/sdX
<llutz> Guest27909: or sudo cat image.foo  >/dev/sdX
<llutz> sry
<geirha> PoppingFlamingo: Could be. There was a menu option called Connection Info at the top if I remember correctly.
<Hunt4> does anyone use farsight2 here?
<PoppingFlamingo> Geirha: Yeah, I know what options you're talking about, I've gone through them before on Windows.  If only they were there for me right now.  :(
<hipitihop_> geirha, thanks .. on one machine that gives me wha tI want but on another I get "ION VGA" "Nvidia" but not the model
<geirha> hipitihop_: Did you run it with sudo?
<hipitihop_> yes
<hipitihop_> geirha, yes
<kameron> smiter, did you get that figured out?
<iceroot> am i blind or are there no XEN-
<smiter> kameron no not yet
<iceroot> am i blind or are there no XEN-Kernels for ubuntu in the repos
<PoppingFlamingo> Now I just need to figure out what the deal is with FarmVille, and my new Linux setup is perfect. :P
<mmarc__1> Hi, guys, I have to say on my netbook ubuntu has got a quiet dissapointing effect I've seen before on some other distros: it hangs on boot between login gdm screen and gnome loading. I'm still wondering, what's the business to fo there for 3-5 minutes?? Sometimes I've got no time to wait for this evil thing to accomplish its strange needs. Is it malfunctioning?
<kameron> PoppingFlamingo, got the latest flash update?
<kickar> hey guys let me paraphrase how can i remove module from autoloading ?
<geirha> hipitihop_: Maybe ''hwinfo --gfxcard'' will give you more info. hwinfo is not installed by default though.
<llutz> kickar: blacklist it
<kickar> llutz,  how ?
<zackattack> I  just added a user. I made their home directory /var/www/staging.mysite.com/. I want them *only* to have read/write access to that dir, and nothing else. e.g. I don't think they should be able to read the other dirs in /var/www/, or people's home dirs, in case there's any sensitive data. What do you think?
<iceroot> !blacklist | kickar
<ubottu> kickar: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<crashy> hi, anyone has an idea why starting glxgears on a prosavageddr leads to system freeze?
<PoppingFlamingo> Kameron: The problem is that FarmVille changes the cursor when you move the cursor into it, but Ubuntu keeps the normal cursor and loads it on top of the game cursor.  If I could figure out how to prevent that, then the insane lag might be bearable.  xD
<x_> how do i go about changing my login screen in the newest ubuntu?
<mmarc__1> I installed yesterday, and after several reboots it begins this lagging
<llutz> kickar: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<zackattack> anyone?
<kameron> smiter, did you check this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Shay27> Hello , does it possible to find Hexadecimal value ( 0xfdd3) using the "grep" command ?
<kameron> zackattack, okay.. yeah you can do that? what do i think.. a bit odd. what are you trying to get at?
<zackattack> kameron: i don't want the user to be able to snoop on my system
<kameron> Shay27, yes. "cat filename | grep hexvalue"
<zackattack> i only want them to be able to write to that staging directory.
<iceroot> zackattack: dont give him ssh-access, just ftp-access and make it chroot (proftpd-setting) only to the /var/www/url/
<kameron> zackattack, you can do that. are you asking how to do that?
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<^cicciuzzo^> ÇÏÅØøØø
<zackattack> kameron: do you agree with iceroot ? ftp only?
<geirha> kameron: grep pattern filename    Using cat like that is useless
<zackattack> kameron: yes, i am asking how to do that
<mmarc__1> I was sitting for a long time on LXDE, because those gnome and xfce are infinite time to boot for no reason. Anybody having troubles with long waiting gnome to boot on ubuntu??
<kameron> zackattack, there's a lot of ways of doing that. ftp only is okay.
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kameron> geirha, hmm?
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<Hunt4> does anyone use farsight2 here?
<mmarc__1> now it IS booting, but typically getting worse and worse in several days
<Shay27> kameron: are u sure ? its not working
<iceroot> zackattack: with ssh you have the problem that /homer/username can (by default) read from anybody
<iceroot> !anyone | Hunt4
<ubottu> Hunt4: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<llutz> Shay27: grep cannot find hex-values
<kameron> Shay27, can you re-word what you're asking? are you looking for a string in a filename?
<geirha> Shay27: grep $'\xfd\xd3' filename
<zackattack> iceroot:  kameron can you recommend a good ftpd tutorial then?
<hipitihop_> geirha, hmm, installed but also no model info.... I'll use google and see if I can find out from the motherboard specifically it is a POV ION 330
<Guest27909> llutz: ok im trying dd. it doesnt show progress, but the disks are blinking/working so i think it works. ill let it run for some hours. thanks!
<kameron> zackattack, have a look on tldp.org
<iceroot> zackattack: just install, look at the config and edit the chroot part for the /home
<Zolo> Pleas help me i am try to make openVAS server but its told me there is (NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE) and am working from a virtual machine   pleas Help
<kameron> Guest27909, dd doesn't show progress.
<geirha> kameron: grep takes filenames as arguments. No need to use cat and grep when grep can do both.
<kameron> Guest27909, if you're doing a large file it will take some time.
<llutz> Guest27909: you can force dd showing progress with sending -USR1 to it
<Shay27> kameron: i am trying to find all lines in a file that contain the unicode character 0xfdd3 ?
<kameron> Zolo, did you limit the space of the virtual drive?
<Shay27> geirha: i am trying to find all lines in a file that contain the unicode character 0xfdd3 ?
<patpatpat> hi  -  i am trying to install ubuntu from an external hard drive but can't find anything in the forums on how to do this - can anyone help?
<Guest27909> llutz: ok, ill try that
<Zolo> I dont now
<randall> good night folks
<Zolo> how can i
<patpatpat> it should be possible i guess if you can do from a usb flash drive
<kameron> Zolo, what virtual program are you using?
<Zolo> ok ill see
<geirha> Shay27: Do you know the unicode number?
<iceroot> zackattack: in /etc/passwd use /bin/false to disable ssh-login, in proftp-conf at the hom-location use ~  and then search for chroot or jail in that conf and enable it. thats all
<zackattack> um
<Guest27909> llutz: it says invalid option -- 'U'
<iceroot> zackattack: and add the user to the group ftpusers
<Zolo> vm ware player
<Hunt4> How can i record the conference using farsight?
<llutz> Guest27909: killall -USR1 dd
<zackattack> where is proftp-conf?
<zackattack> @iceroot
<iceroot> zackattack: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf  (debian) but ubuntu should be the same
<Zolo> but i make 30 gb for that backtrack
<Guest27909> llutz: still says invalid option -- 'U'
<patpatpat> how can i 'burn' the ubuntu iso to my external hard drive?
<Guest27909> llutz: not the killall, the dd
<Shay27> geirha: u mean the unicode Decimal ?
<iceroot> !usb | patpatpat
<ubottu> patpatpat: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> patpatpat: look at the first link, also working for hdd
<Guest27909> llutz: the killall said no process found
<patpatpat> its not a flash drive
<iceroot> patpatpat: as i said, look at the first link
<patpatpat> ok
<kameron> Shay27, you have a file with the string "0xfdd3" in it? i just wrote a file with that string in it, and "cat filename | grep oxfdd3" showed that line.
<llutz> Guest27909: since your dd runs as root, you have to killall as root too
<zackattack> iceroot:  thanks. how do i make sure proftpd is up and running? i added it to inetd
<geirha> Shay27: Yes, I don't know how to map between hex values and unicode. U+FDD3 is not a valid unicode char at least
<kameron> Zolo, i haven't used that program before but if you're out of disk space you can try expanding the size of the virtual drive in the options.
<Guest27909> llutz: i did. sudo killall -USR1 dd
<iceroot> zackattack: connect to the server :)
<geirha> Shay27: But for the hex values, grep $'\xfd\xd3' should work.
<kameron> zackattack, ps - A | grep proftpd
<patpatpat> yes i tried these instructions first - it is what i used when I had a usb stick around - but usb-creator will not work with my external harddrive
<trijntje> Hi all, in Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. How can I fix this?
<Guest27909> llutz: are you sure its USR1?
<zackattack> kameron: it's not running
<llutz> Guest27909: pretty sure, works here fine
<Zolo> cameron  hmmm thanks a lot
<Zolo> ill try
<kameron> zackattack, it might have a different process name. try ps -A and look through the list.
<Shay27> geirha: this page contain all the information regarding to this char - http://www.unicodemap.org/details/0xFDD3/index.html
<patpatpat> it says i need to format the harddrive, which i tired to several times and several different ways but couldnt get it to work
<smarties> any1 know how to fix the flash player in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit ?
<iceroot> zackattack: its only running if someone is connecting. that is the deal with inetd
<patpatpat> any idea what kind of formatting it looking for or what is going on?
<llutz> Guest27909: try sudo killall -s USR1 dd
<zackattack> iceroot:  login failed..
<kraut> moin
<iceroot> zackattack: added user to the group?
<zackattack> how do i do that?
<kickar> hey guys i was trying to prevent kernel module from loading .. blacklisted it but it is still loading ..
<kickar> any help ?
<kameron> kickar, what module?
<zackattack> useradd -g ftpusers username
<iceroot> zackattack: useradd theusername ftpuser
<kickar> kvm_intel
<zackattack> oh
<kickar> kameron,
<alankila> smarties: yep. Uninstall it, then fetch the adobe 64-bit alpha version, and put that in .mozilla/plugins
<Younder> zackattack, system -> administartion -> users and groups
<Guest27909> llutz: gives no output. im pretty sure theres no dd process running. theres no dd in the system monitor.
<geirha> Shay27: In the terminal, do you get the right char if you type Ctrl+Shift+u d3fd<space> ?
<zackattack> iceroot:  "useradd: unknown group ftpuser"
<zackattack> Younder:  I'm ssh'd in remotely; i don't have access to x11
<llutz> zackattack: adduser user group
<Younder> zackattack, or from the console addgrm and adduser
<Younder> addgrp
<zackattack> adduser: The group `ftpusers' does not exist.
<smarties> alankila: thankx for the advice but i've tried that no luck :(
<kickar> kameron,  kvm_intel
<iceroot> zackattack: getent group | grep ftp
<kameron> kickar, sudo modprobe -r kvm_intl
<llutz> Guest27909: hard to get progress from died processes :)
<zackattack> iceroot:  returns nothing.
<kickar> kameron,  that works but i would like to automate the proccess
<iceroot> zackattack: proftpd installed?
<kameron> kickar, definitely, but when you do that it's not loaded right?
<zackattack> yup.
<iceroot> zackattack: look at the config if there is ftpuser enabled
<zackattack> i don't see that phrase in .conf.
<Younder> zackattack, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<kickar> kameron,  yes it unloads the driver, i have added it to blacklist.conf but after reboot still loads  ....
<zackattack> Younder:  that's not my problem right now...
<geirha> Shay27: Ehrm, or ctrl+shift+u fdd3<space>
<patpatpat> yes i tried these instructions first - it is what i used when I had a usb stick around - but usb-creator will not work with my external harddrive. it says i need to format the harddrive, which i tired to several times and several different ways but couldnt get it to work. any idea what kind of formatting it looking for or what is going on? | iceroot
<stevr1it> hello, i have ubuntu 9.10 with gnome, and today thinderbird crashed continuosly, what can i do?
<trijntje> Hi all, in Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. How can I fix this?
<iceroot> zackattack:       DenyGroup 			!ftpuser
<zackattack> iceroot: ?
<zackattack> add that to .conf?
<iceroot> zackattack: thats part of my proftpd.conf (but its debian lenny)
<zackattack> iceroot:  i have this...
<zackattack> # Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
<zackattack> User                            proftpd
<zackattack> Group                           nogroup
<iceroot> zackattack: no, just read the comments in your conf, dont know if there are changes in ubuntu
<FloodBot4> zackattack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zackattack> is that what you're referring to?
<kickar> kameron,  any ideas?
<iceroot> zackattack: getent group | grep nogroup
<zackattack> iceroot:  nogroup:x:65534:
<kameron> kickar, are you using qemu?
<imagodei> I have 9.04 Server, I manually configured DHCP on two interfaces. One is plugged to network, the other not. I get this message (reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only) every 5 minutes or so. Is there any way to stop smbd from reloading every time dhcp tries to get IP? Or at least decrease the interval? There was a discussion about this issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140094 but
<imagodei>  no solution...
<kickar> kameron,  qemu ? i guess not
<kameron> kickar, okay that's fine. it manually loads that driver because it needs it.
<kameron> kickar, did you run "sudo update-initramfs -u" after blacklisting the file?
<fahadsadah> imagodei: Perhaps #ubuntu-server would be a better channel
<zhuotuo> I have a USB cam,but i can't use it ,why ?
<kickar> kameron,  yes
<kameron> ubottu, camorama > zhuotuo
<iceroot> zackattack: hm maybe have a look at a tutorial, the default config is different to lenny and i dont want to give you wrong instructions, sory
<fahadsadah> zhuotuo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Zeppelin> a window randomly went black and white
<Zeppelin> how do i fix this?
<zhuotuo> ./msg fahadsadah thanks
<Zeppelin> btw its just the one window
<imagodei> fahadsadah: tnx
<kameron> kickar, it should be blacklisted then... you blacklisted it in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<zackattack> iceroot:  thanks anyway
<zhuotuo> I'll try
<kameron> Zeppelin, what program is it?
<fahadsadah> zhuotuo, imagodei: You're welcome
<Guest27909> llutz: i googled a bit and tried "sudo kill -USR1 3961" in a new prompt. it gives "xxxxxx bytes (2,5 GB) copied, xxxx s, 18,4 MB/s"
<Zeppelin> it's a program called Runewin
<kickar> kameron,  yes /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<kickar> kameron,  thats what i thought too
<kameron> kickar, hmm i don't know what to say. it should be blacklisted.
<kameron> kickar, there could be another program that loads it.
<kickar> kameron,  ok maybe some kind of lacky bug or so
<kameron> kickar, do you have qemu installed? check. i know it loads it
<llutz> Guest27909: strange, killall should have done too
<kameron> Zeppelin, try "killall runewin" if that's the proces name.
<brynjarh> what's the state of ATI and Nvidia free and closed drivers? The last time I checked (a few years ago) to get full usage one would go with nvidia and closed drivers.
<Younder> brynjarh, you still do
<kameron> brynjarh, nvidia still has the best closed drivers, with a really nice control panel. the free drivers are a lot better too now. i have no experience with ati.
<llutz> Guest27909: difference is: kill needs pid, killall uses processname
<zhuotuo> ./help
<frogzoo> brynjarh: both ati & nvidia proprietary drivers are fine
<kickar> kameron,  no i dont , this module is messing up my virtual machine
<smiter> <----banging his head against the wall.. ati drivers... ATI Drivers hshahahhahahahah....
<kameron> kickar, what virtual machine program are you using?
<Younder> brynjarh, I am running a NVidea driver here and it works fine
<smiter> i've got an ati card... driving me bonkers
<frogzoo> smiter: ati have put a lot of work into linux drivers recently
<kickar> Younder,  Virtual Box
<kameron> smiter, did that tutorial help?
<frogzoo> smiter: old card?
<zhuotuo> So ,if i say chinese,Is anybody understand??
<frogzoo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<smiter> fro, i have a radeon 9200 (rv 280) supposed to work.. but nothing comes up on the instal for the driver
<Younder> brynjarh, instead of going to the webcite you select machine drivers and it will suggest and install the driver for you.
<Guest27909> llutz: oh, sorry, yours works too, now when i try it and dd is running. i though i was supposed to do it when dd was not running at first.
<smiter> i had to drop down from 9.10 to 8.04 just to get it to install
<kameron> kickar, is virtualbox loading the module? have you tried rebooting and checking to see if the module is loaded without virtualbox running?
<smiter> frog, got any ideas on how I am supposed to install my drivers? and what drivers i use?
<kickar> kameron,  hm i am getting error from vbox
<kickar> kameron, http://www.360.bg/pano/DSCN0232_0360.jpg
<kickar> kameron,  sorry
<kickar> kameron,  wasnt for you
<FloodBot4> kickar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest27909> llutz: anyway, thanks for the help. at 18 MB/s for 160 GB this should take... about 2.5 hours.
<llutz> Guest27909: go for some coffee
<kickar> kameron,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/344619/
<trijntje> Hi all, in Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<Zolo> kameron i bother u sorry but please if i used live cd is it fix that
<smiter> liily pad to frogzoo, come in frogzoo lol
<hacker-palso> hello i want to ask what is difference between cloud computing,cloud anti virus and ubuntu cloud?
<kameron> Zolo, i don't think so
<Zolo> so if i install back track on my disk
<smiter> ok , how about , how do i instal Envy
<kameron> Zolo, i don't understand.
<kameron> kickar, so virtualbox won't launch? does it launch when you manually remove the module?
<Zolo> hmmm ill try
<g5pw> hi there! my parallel port is not working under ubuntu... any clues?
<kickar> kameron,  yes it launches
<g5pw> anyone reads me? ;)
<hacker-palso> i can read...
<kameron> kickar, sudo update-initramfs -u.... try again? i really have no other ideas.
<g5pw> can u help?
<kameron> g5pw, be more specific. what problem are you having? connecting a printer?
<hacker-palso> ok
<kickar> kameron,  ok
<kickar> thanks
<g5pw> my ubuntu box can't see the parallel port. i user that for a programmer
<g5pw> under bios, i set the configuration as 'auto'
<g5pw> and lp, parport modules are enabled
<LuciusMare> ohai
<hacker-palso> hello i want to ask what is difference between cloud computing,cloud anti virus and ubuntu cloud?
<guntbert> !ot | hacker-palso
<ubottu> hacker-palso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hacker-palso> anyone to help me?
<hacker-palso> sorry
<LuciusMare> is it possible to use debootstrap to create base system of karmic,then install kubuntu-desktop to make kubuntu-karmic?
<kameron> hacker-palso, google each term
<kameron> LuciusMare, yes. that's a long way of doing it though.
<hacker-palso> ok kameron its just i've got confused
<LuciusMare> kameron: i want to create a clean distro
<kameron> LuciusMare, are you going to install kubuntu-desktop?
<LuciusMare> yes
<kameron> LuciusMare, you might as well just install the kubuntu release then. it'll be exactly the same./
<LuciusMare> u
<LuciusMare> uh
<LuciusMare> kubuntu-desktop does not contain only kde patched for kubuntu?
<patpatpat> does anyone happen to know when the new gma 500 drivers are going to come out from intel?
<kameron> LuciusMare, ....what?
<guntbert> !ot | patpatpat
<LuciusMare> kameron: i expected kubuntu-desktop to contain only KDE
<ubottu> patpatpat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kameron> LuciusMare, it is. so is the kubuntu release.
<LuciusMare> but kubuntu release contains a lot of more things i dont need
<LuciusMare> for example,i will never use kopete,so i dont want it there
<LuciusMare> and other things
<kameron> LuciusMare, if you were to debootstrap a base system, then install "kubuntu-desktop", you will have the same system as just installing the kubuntu release.
<LuciusMare> other things i dont know about,and dont need it
<LuciusMare> so kubuntu-desktop does not install only kde?
<kameron> LuciusMare, kubuntu-desktop comes with kopete, etc, and lots of other software
<kameron> LuciusMare, right, kubuntu-desktop does not ONLY install kde
<LuciusMare> god
<LuciusMare> okay,thanks then
<kameron> LuciusMare, you can install just KDE. or you can install kubuntu and remove all the extra bits.
<g5pw> kameron: my ubuntu box doesn't see the parallel port, modules lp and parport are enabled, i use the parallel port for a pic programmer, /dev/parport0 doesn't exsist, and so does /dev/lp0
<kameron> g5pw, i've never used a parallel port so i can't help you.
<g5pw> kk sorry :) anyone?
<Younder> kameron, the last time I used a paralell port was on an old redhat 5 system back in 99
<g5pw> Younder: well, the parallel port is quite used in hobby electronics :)
<kameron> Younder, in 9 i was still using macs and i don't think it had a pp..
<blinkiz> Hi. I have a lot of different machines I login to with ssh each day. It's getting to much to keep all these ports and ip numbers in my head, so I need to have.. something. Like a gui where I can easily save all my ssh sessions. Anyone that knows what am talking about here? :)
<lstarnes> blinkiz: do any of them have actual DNS hostnames instead of just IP addresses?
<blinkiz> lstarnes, yea, some of them have dns names
<lstarnes> blinkiz: you could add entries for the IPs to /etc/hosts
<blinkiz> lstarnes, well, it does not solve that each machine has different usernames and ports
<lstarnes> blinkiz: you might just have to memorize them.  I think putty supports storing sessions
<blinkiz> lstarnes, yes it does. Is something like putty am looking for
<lstarnes> blinkiz: possibly
<lstarnes> blinkiz: but I prefer using cli utilities instead of gui whenever possible
<blinkiz> lstarnes, well, a nice bash script would work for me
<lstarnes> blinkiz: you could write a bash script for it
<blinkiz> lstarnes, yeah, but maybe someone in #ubuntu had a better solution I thought :)
<jolaren> Hey. I'm thinking about getting a Hauppauge TV-Kort WinTV Nova T for recording television. But I wonder if its possible to connect the usb tv card directly to my CA module?
<Younder> blinkiz, do you need to do the same thing on many machines?
<blinkiz> Younder, no, everyone is different
<Younder> blinkiz, do you know how to program?
<blinkiz> Younder, yes
<Younder> blinkiz, what language(s) do you you use?
<blinkiz> Younder, bash and php
<Younder> blinkiz, well learn some python..
<blinkiz> Younder, okay, nice solution...
<Younder> blinkiz, The best for this sort of thing is probaly a menudriven ncurses app.
<llutz> blinkiz: there's putty for linux too, don't know if that would help
<blinkiz> llutz, Hmm, going to check that out
<g5pw> hi! anyone got a clue why my ubuntu box doesn't halt? it displays [*numbers*]: System halted and stops there...
<lstarnes> g5pw: what method are you using for halting?
<g5pw> sudo halt
<L-four> Hey in bash can some one tell me how to find available displays, i and trying to start programs remotely on to a remote display.
<lstarnes> g5pw: try sudo shutdown -h now
<L-four> lol no
<Younder> blinkiz, Seriously when your demands become spesific to your needs eventually you will have to roll your own, and python makes a great srcipting tool. Much better than bash.
<g5pw> mmh.. it does the same thing, i think...
<g5pw> trying now
<lstarnes> g5pw: shutdown handles things differently
<blinkiz> have found hotssh, putty, sshm, sshmenu and secpanel so far in the repository. Probably something will suite me :)
<g5pw> ok, will try now, tnx
<blinkiz> sshm and sshmenu seems to be really good. Someone that has a console program to manage all ssh sessions. :)
<g5pw> Istarnes: same thing... [*numbers*] System halted.
<lstarnes> g5pw: what about sudo poweroff?
<tnm> hey, right now, i am using ubuntu 9.10 over microsoft virtual PC. is there any possibility to change to bigger resolution then 800x600
<g5pw> will try now.. :) i fear it's something with bios.. is it possible?
<ZoltaR1> piszecie cos?
<bazhang> !pl | ZoltaR1
<ubottu> ZoltaR1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<g5pw> Istarnes: trying now...
<g5pw> Istarnes: no luck... same thing...
<subitoo> i have a problem with the boot splash screen (i think it's uplash): the display is all 'buggy'
<daurnimator> hi
<daurnimator> got a filmscanner here (usb) with no apparent linux support... what can I do?
<daurnimator> lsusb shows: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:1550 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. VEHO Filmscanner
<tnm> i have a qustion. is there still xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<llutz> tnm: not perdefault
<Younder> daurnimator, as far as I can see this question has been asked before, and the answer is there isn't mone yet..
<Younder> daurnimator, so it looks like you are shit out of luck.. Either write a driver your self (fat chance) or wait to one becomes available. (They say a 'few' months.)
<tnm> llutz, how can i modify my resolution then, if i am using virtual pc for testing ubuntu?
<llutz> tnm: you always can create that file and make your changes
<subitoo> hi, where is stored the yakuake history?
<tnm> llutz, ok, i'll create my own xorg.conf
<jcoxon> hmm, i've managed to delete the applet for cellwriter is there a way of putting it back in the dock?
<jcoxon> if i open cellwriter from the menu it doesn't go into the dock
<subitoo> my ctrl+r command doesn't work anymore (for searching into the history) what can i do?
<elky> Younder, please watch your language.
<Younder> daurnimator, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8498986
<llutz> daurnimator: check out for vuescan, not free but should work
<daurnimator> Younder: so.. my question is, what can I do to fix it? or add support?
<daurnimator> hell, I don't even know if its a scanner or a camera >.<
<jcoxon> fixed :-), no worries
<Younder> daurnimator, see the JDrbik reply
<cetanu> can anybody help me... my display does not work in 9.10 kernel 2.6.31-17... but it does in 2.6.28-17
<Younder> JDrabic
<Zlobi> Hello
<EleanorC> join #ubuntu-cn-translators
<murder> fe.com.br
<daurnimator> Younder: ah ok, cool
 * daurnimator was up to looking at datasheets for the chip inside to write a kernal module >.<
<Zlobi> I am trying http://www.ehow.com/how_5183447_make-radio-stream-ubuntu.html Fine until step 7, then "Starting icecast2: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 126 (Operation not permitted)" Using Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop, not server tho...
<EleanorC> join #ubuntu-cn
<EleanorC> anyone can help me to get into #ubuntu-cn-translators?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Zlobi> EleanorC: /join
<lstarnes> EleanorC: type /join #ubuntu-cn  or  /join #ubuntu-cn-translators
<Zlobi> I am trying http://www.ehow.com/how_5183447_make-radio-stream-ubuntu.html Fine until step 7, then "Starting icecast2: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 126 (Operation not permitted)" Using Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop, not server tho...
<cetanu> Zlobi, have you put "sudo" before the command you use?
<Zlobi> cetanu, yep tried, no difference
<sameepreturns> I turned on pidgin's buddy ticker.......now i cant remember where i did it from......how to turn it off??
<cetanu> have you tried in a root terminal?
<Zlobi> well, there is a difference in error... : zlobi@serv1:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<Zlobi> [sudo] password for zlobi:
<Zlobi> Starting icecast2: Starting icecast2
<Zlobi> Detaching from the console
<Zlobi> Server startup failed. Exiting
<FloodBot4> Zlobi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zlobi> icecast2.
<ActionParsnip1> Zlobi: does: cat /etc/group | grep 126    output anything?
<Zlobi> will do, tho imo first time was in root
<Zlobi> (opened terminal from sudo-ed thunar)
<cyberjorge> what's the good tool to setup a local FTP in ubuntu server to act as installation server?
<ActionParsnip1> Zlobi: i hope you used gksudo and not sudo for thunar
<ActionParsnip1> cyberjorge: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<Zlobi> ActionParsnip: 1 Output: icecast:x:126: 2. Nope, used just sudo...
<Zlobi> will try gksudo now
<ActionParsnip1> Zlobi: ok thats good, now you know what gid 126 actually is
<yancho> guys, i got 2 sata disks which are hardware raided .. is there some way i can load them on another machine both in sata raid and get their data? or once you move the raid controller all the data is lost? .. guys, i got 2 sata disks which are hardware raided .. is there some way i can load them on another machine both in sata raid and get their data? or once you move the raid controller all the data is lost?  any idea how i can che
<linduxed> i cant seem to find mitter in the repositories, is there a way to get mitter for karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> yancho: what level of raid?
<ActionParsnip1> !info mitter
<ubottu> Package mitter does not exist in karmic
<cyberjorge> thanks ActionParsnip1, will try that.
<Gustava> hey all, just discovered that my ubuntu installation doesn't have a UUID associated with /dev/sda (mounted as /) - (blkid only lists sdb and sdc) - any advice on how to fix this? (Merry Christmas, btw :-))
<cetanu> # does anyone tell me how to boot into a command line interface from grub?
<yancho> ActionParsnip1: not sure .. disk utility is saying ddf_raid_member .. the live cd is bringing up 2 copies of each partition
<ActionParsnip1> linduxed: https://launchpad.net/~ikuya-fruitsbasket/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip1> yancho:if its a RAID0 you will need both drives, if its raid1 then one drive can be used on its own to get the data off or clone another drive
<Zlobi> AP1: You mean, gip 126 is the usual permission mess :P
<ActionParsnip1> Zlobi: no idea, tab complete my nickas well please dude
<subitoo> i have a problem with the boot splash screen (i think it's uplash): the display is all 'buggy'; Have someone solved this problem?
<ActionParsnip1> Zlobi: but the gid is valid though
<Zlobi> A quick one, I know it's in FAQ, but these make live chat useful, how was setting the root pass?
<ActionParsnip1> !noroot | Zlobi
<ubottu> Zlobi: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<yancho> ActionParsnip1: both or signle drives for me is no problem .. i can load them on another machine .. the problem is if the raid controller is changed .. im going from a dell server to a cheap acer motherboard
<cetanu> Can anyone tell me how to boot into command line from grub?
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: thx
<ActionParsnip1> cetanu: add the boot option: single
<AdvoWork> Is there a way to tell if there are malicious programs running on an ubuntu pc, ie keyloggers etc
<Zlobi> ok, thanks for now, will report soon for the result
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: http://www.randombugs.com/hacker/scan-rootkits-ubuntu-debian.html
<ActionParsnip1> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-5 (karmic), package size 264 kB, installed size 948 kB
<cetanu> ActionParsnip1: it just reboots when I add single as a boot option
<Shay27> Hello , i am using the grep command in order to find string (grep "mystring") i would like to replace the current string with other string does it possible ?
<ActionParsnip1> cetanu: ok then read /boot/grub/grub.cfg   you will see the difference in the kernel options
<ActionParsnip1> Shay27: i'd ask in #bash if nobody replys
<ActionParsnip1> Shay27: but its very possible
<yancho> ActionParsnip1: is there some way i can check from terminal what type of raid i have please?
<ActionParsnip1> Shay27: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-replace-string-words-in-many-files/
<Hald> Hi all
<indus> hello
<indus> Hald:
<ActionParsnip1> Shay27: could even script it to take args for the word to replace and the word to replace with ;)
<Hald> I just installed 8.10 from 9.10 since my ATI card had very bad performance in 9.10. But I can't seam to find the proparity drivers in 8.10... why where are they?
<Hald> has ubuntu become useless to me now days?
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Hald> I just wish I never upgraded. I had everything working before
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: then you fixed something which wasnt broken
<Hald> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<NET||abuse> getting a weird bug in hamster applet, 2.28.0   i start an activity and it jumps to 121131h 57m  immediately.
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: http://www.amd.com/uk/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx   you are still supported by the proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: your card is the bottom of the supported cards
<Hald> but it does not show up in the hardware driver thingie
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: if it doesnt use the driver file on the ati site
<NET||abuse> i try to set a project activity as in progress and it does the same, no activity and the item i try to use is suddenly 121131h 57m
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: you will need to mark it as executable, then run from terminal
<Hald> I hope this works
<sarthorks> my fat 32 formatted usb drive doesnt work in windows . can anyone help?
<Hald> if it does, and I manage to install OO 3.0 I will lock this HD for ever and never press that upgrade button ever again....
<Gustava> hey all, just discovered that my ubuntu installation doesn't have a UUID associated with /dev/sda (mounted as /) - (blkid only lists sdb and sdc) - any advice on how to fix this? (I think this is causing other problems too: need to customise menu.lst for every kernel upgrade, and I have terrible disk read performance (<10 MB/sec))
<edi_99> Hi all. I'm trying to create a classpath for a jar file. I have it in /home/edi/JUnitHome/junit.jar. I tried "export CLASSPATH=.:/home/edi/JUnitHome/junit.jar" but it's not working. Could anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: disks don't have UUIDs. only partitions do
<airtonix> edi_99, #java ?
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: so /dev/sda will not have a UUID but /dev/sda1 will
<edi_99> airtonix: nobody cares :)
<infid> why is /etc/apache2/httpd.conf empty in ubuntu?
<jpds> infid: Don't we use apache2.conf instead?
<airtonix> edi_99, unfortunatly (unless i point this out) they'll care even less here
<Gustava> ActionParsnip1: sorry - I meant that there are no UUIDs for my /dev/sdaX partitions, but there are for /dev/sdbX and /dev/sdcX
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: ok just clarifying
<airtonix> edi_99, for what it's worht you could try asking this ins #wowuidev
<edi_99> airtonix: OK, I'll try. Thanks.
<ryguy> is there a way to sort your favorites in ubuntu netbook remix 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: you can still use /dev/sdXY in fstab and menu.lst as far as I am aware
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: is there a known issue with problems with your drive controller and/or drive manufacturer
<Hald> ok, hold your thumbs for me. Now I reboot
<Gustava> ActionParsnip1: yes, I have read that is possible, but I would like to fix the issue (and hope it fixes the other problems too) rather than work around it
<Gustava> ActionParsnip1: I don't think so, but I'm not certain!
<indus> hello
<hassanakevazir> Has anyone here been able to get vdpau to work here?
<indus> reminds me of vada pav a delicious food here
<indus> hassanakevazir: do you have an 8 series card
<sameepreturns> sounds not working......can someone help me troubleshoot
<sameepreturns> @indus lol
<Gustava> ActionParsnip1: do you have any idea why the root partition would not have an associated UUID?
<Zlobi> Hello again, new small issue, googled even yesterday when happened for shoutcast. cupsd is on 8000. How to move cupsd to another port, no such option in cupsd.conf Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop
<indus> ahehe
<hassanakevazir> indus, yes
<indus> but iam in bangalore now so i miss it
<indus> hassanakevazir: which version og the friver did you install
<sameepreturns> I am in Delhi.....i make sure whenever I visit mumbai..i have lots of em...
<indus> sameepreturns: so whats your sound problem
<indus> vadapavu :)
<sameepreturns> its been bugging me since I installed ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: possible controller/drive bug but otherwise no idea
<sameepreturns> can't play sounds at all
<indus> sameepreturns: so whats your sound card etc
<hassanakevazir> indus, 195.22
<Gustava> ActionParsnip1: Ok - I'll keep hunting - thanks
<indus> hassanakevazir: how do u know it isnt working?
<indus> no way to know that now do we
<Zlobi> sameepreturns: I needed just to select Master channel
<Zlobi> what's your card?
<indus> sameepreturns: so what is in sound properties
<sameepreturns> plus I am a beginner....so the pages I googled etc are of little use.....they go above my head
<indus> sound is actually the easiest to get working
<indus> sameepreturns: did you clean your ears?
<hassanakevazir> I am using avenard's repository, I have tried the nvidia-vdpau's lauchpad repository, and have tried the regular standard ubuntu repositories. It just doesn't work anymore
<indus> works sometimes
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: might ave found somethin
<sameepreturns> lol yeah I did
<Zlobi> sameepreturns: I am beginner also, stop excusing :P
<NET||abuse> hmm, trying to update an old server from dapper to hardy here,, following the steps here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/03/dapper-to-hardy-direct-server-upgrade-works/
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hello, so how does one know if the hardware gpu decode libs are being used
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: you can regenerate one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880108
<ActionParsnip1> indus: no idea duder
<hassanakevazir> indus, I used to be able to play 1080 videos without hickups about 6 months ago. I must be doing something wrong, but I don't know what anymore
<Zlobi> Hello again, new small issue, googled even yesterday when happened for shoutcast. cupsd is on 8000. How to move cupsd to another port, no such option in cupsd.conf Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop
<indus> hassanakevazir: you are not mentioning what symptoms
<NET||abuse> i'm getting an error 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<ActionParsnip1> Gustava: i'd do it in liveCD so the partitions arent mounted
<indus> also, 1080p also runs fine with cpu decode , all this gpu decode is just marketing crap
<Gustava> ActionParsnip1: Thanks - I'll look into it, and take your adv re:live CD - cheers
<indus> why did i pay money for a dual core if it wont do its work
<hassanakevazir> indus, basically 1080 videos framedrop more than they do when played back without vdpau selected as -vo device on mplayer.
<sameepreturns> how do I check if I have the correct drivers?
<indus> i have a bad laptop with amd x2 and it plays fine with 1080 p
<indus> sameepreturns: what is output of lshw -C sound
<hassanakevazir> indus, my CPU can't handle 1080. but my GPU used the do it
<indus> hassanakevazir: so is this only wth some movies or all?
<SwedeMike> indus: I have 1080p video that uses 60% of all CPUs on a Q6600, and that with coreavc. GPU offload is real and definitely to be preferred. I play 1080p(everything) on NVIDIA ION.
<Zlobi> Hello again, new small issue, googled even yesterday when happened for shoutcast. cupsd is on 8000. How to move cupsd to another port, no such option in cupsd.conf Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop
<Hald> ActionParsnip1: Yes, It workt!
<indus> SwedeMike: so its good that cpu is being used 60 %
<hassanakevazir> indus, nope everything, even stuff I had watched before and knew worked ok with vdpau.
<indus> what else do we buy them for
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: good lad
<hassanakevazir> So anyone know any repositories for vdpau support?
<tnm> hez i have a problem. i cannot change ubuntu 9.10 resolution to bigger then 800x600 in virtual PC application. i tried to change xorg.conf, but with no success. rught now i am running linux in safe mode
<indus> it should be used 100 % or what a waste of money
<Hald> ActionParsnip1: The weird thing is that ubuntu now says there is a nother driver that I can install
<sameepreturns> indus, im'ed you the output
<TheSarge> Can I use something like dist-upgrade to go from netbook remix to the regular release or karmic?
<Zlobi> Hald: It is updated with new info :P
<SwedeMike> indus: I prefer to use 30% CPU of a puny 1.6GHz atom than to use 60% of a 130W TDP quad core CPU.
<Hald> Now I just have to get the OO 3.0 installed
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: dont bother, if its working leave it alone
<TheSarge> I am using a 1.6Ghz Atom it is plenty for me
<Zlobi> Hald: OO 3.1, if the same
<Zlobi> New version out
<Hald> oh, great
<indus> SwedeMike: thats a bug with the player , i use totem with single core p4 and the HD plays fine
<TheSarge> So can anyone tell me howto switch from UNR to the normal Gnome desktop?
<Hald> I have some problems installing it tho. It only finds 2.x
<TheSarge> Is it just a session switch?
<indus> SwedeMike: but anyways, :)
<SwedeMike> indus: no, it depends on the HD content. Some 1080p24 bitrates play fine, others do not.
<Hald> ActionParsnip1: I think I will. Thanks for helping me. This have been very frustraiting. Thank you again
<indus> SwedeMike: yes its linux fault really,
<ActionParsnip1> Hald: np bro
<SwedeMike> indus: no.
<indus> SwedeMike: the h 264 codecs are not good enough
<SwedeMike> indus: you have no idea what you're talking about.
<Zlobi> TheSarge: Isn't this a google one? Mune cups problem occuping 8000 prt is more serious :P
<indus> SwedeMike: yes, its documented its not clear
<indus> SwedeMike: ill give you an expert link
<TheSarge> Zlobi, ?
<Zlobi> TheSarge: imo you can find answer on google
<Zlobi> Better than we can provide
<TheSarge> If using UNR can I just do apt-get install gnome and switch the session type?
<Zlobi> tried?
<indus> SwedeMike: do you know, flash 10.1 doesnt do gpu decode on linux yet?
<TheSarge> Zlobi, I have looked, why else would I be asking in the official support channel?
<SwedeMike> indus: please stop trying to talk to me.
<Zlobi> TheSarge:  well, sry, most people just still ask...
<bazhang> TheSarge, ubuntu-desktop package does not do it?
<indus> lol
<ActionParsnip1> SwedeMike: can just ignore
<indus> will enlighten you a little
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: i dont
<indus> how rude are people here really
<imran> #drupal
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: i dont really understand why mitter was cut from karmic
<bazhang> !attitude | indus
<ubottu> indus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheSarge> bazhang, I havent tried... is that what you would reccomend? Cause I do not like netbook remix.
<ActionParsnip1> linduxed: i don't use it
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: but now i have it so thx for the help
<ActionParsnip1> !info mitter jaunty
<ubottu> Package mitter does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> linduxed: its not in jaunty either
<bazhang> TheSarge, let me check the forums
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: hmmm, i might have gotten it from a deb there too then, i was quite sure i installed it from the repos....
<indus> bazhang: why is that factoid pointed at me?
<TheSarge> bazhang, Thanks I will try to be more resourceful next time :(
<subitoo> i have a problem with the boot splash screen (i think it's uplash): the display is all 'buggy'; Have someone solved this problem?
<ActionParsnip1> linduxed: ubottu says not. you probably debbed it ;)
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: they should include it though, it's superior to gtwitter
<indus> SwedeMike: Linux currently lacks a developed standard API that supports H.264 hardware video decoding says adobe so dont blame me
<bazhang> indus, please refrain from being argumentative.
<TheSarge> UNR doesnt even let you have a window not maximized
<linduxed> ActionParsnip1: you can't click links in gtwitter :-(
<ActionParsnip1> linduxed: add it as a suggestion at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<pawel_121_> hi
<pawel_121_> why Tomboy consumes, so much memory?
<pawel_121_> more then Firefox sometimes
<koala6b> siema
<TheSarge> bazhang, I just installed ubuntu-desktop lemme see if I can select it at gdm now, brb
<ActionParsnip1> pawel_121_: thats really saying something
<pawel_121_> four notes opened and it's 60MB
<ActionParsnip1> pawel_121_: got the latest version?
<pawel_121_> 9.10
<imran> query how to create module using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> pawel_121_: no, of tomboy
<indus> anyone tried the new catalyst 9.12?
<pawel_121_> I have it from Ubuntu repo
<subitoo> when i start some apps, i often get "the audio playback device pulseaudio does not work, falling bask to hda intel", but there is no sound problem; how can i prevent that?
<ActionParsnip1> pawel_121_: check if a newer version exists then if there is later, find a PPA or compile to get the new one
<Zlobi> TheSarge: Strange, really not mentioned
<Hald> How do I upgrade openoffice? I have added the source to http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main but now what?
<pawel_121_> ActionParsnip ok
<TheSarge> Zlobi, I am not sure anyone even uses UNR lol
<ActionParsnip1> pawel_121_: the repos dont always have the latest
<pawel_121_> ActionParsnip ok :)
<TheSarge> Zlobi, I installed Ubuntu-desktop how can I switch to it now? Just restart?
<Zlobi> thesarge: Yes, like he did... :)
<Zlobi> Now...
<Zlobi> Hello again, new small issue, googled even yesterday when happened for shoutcast. cupsd is on 8000. How to move cupsd to another port, no such option in cupsd.conf Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop
<cyberjorge> hi, I'm trying to copy contents of mounted cdrom using "cp -var /mnt/cdrom/MyCD /install" but I get "cannot create symbolic link" error, how do I do this?
<subitoo> is there a way to change the output sound of qsynth?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306123 thesarge
<hanshenrik> installed ubuntu on my new laptop (with very new hardware), ubuntu cannot use my WLAN, the AMD64-version hangs (till it goes endless loop complaining about "CPU #5", its an quad-core) so ill have to use 32-bit witch cant use all the RAM, and i activated the hardware drivers suggested by "system->administration->Hardware Drivers", and ubuntu fails to start 50%++ of the time (most of the time...
<hanshenrik> ...it just "hangs with that white icon until i pull the plug")   ideas?
<TheSarge> Grr still doesnt work
<Keiya> Hey, I just got around to fixing grub after installing Windows 7. It lists it as Vista (but boots fine). Can I change the label just to avoid confusion?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306123 TheSarge
<bazhang> TheSarge, you need to use gconf-editor as in the link above
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: and 32bit can use all your ram, you just need PAE
<arn-> Keiya: I think under the menu.lst in /boot/grub, you can change the label
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: which is enabled by default in the server kernel
<Zlobi> hashenrik: New kernels for the WLAN, and generally for the rest...
<cyberjorge> hi, what does "cp -var" does?
<Zlobi> this is imo...
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: so yes, a 32bit kernel can access all your ram
<djnvl2> Keiya, edit menu.lst @/boot/grub
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: yes i did, and the PAE seems not to be activated
<bigdavjoker> looking for linux tools to fix Vista boot files  I recently had to use gparted to copy partitions from a HD getting ready to fail.  I can now boot into my ubuntu partion fine but when I try and boot vista from grub it simply restarts the laptop
<bazhang> hanshenrik, install linux-generic-pae
<bigdavjoker> The only suggestions I've found so far from googling are to try and delete the recovary partion
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: install the server kernel
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Flannel> ActionParsnip1: No, not the server kernel, generic has a PAE variant now
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: theres also something called "linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic-pae", its the kernel im running, should i try that 1 instead? :p
<Younder> bigdavjoker, you are looking at the wrong thing.. Windows has two boot partions. If one fails the other takes it's place
<TheSarge> bazhang, Well as the users in the thread say that option leaves you with an unusable desktop as far as icons and such go, I am considering using the method in the last post
<ActionParsnip1> Flannel: noted and awesome :D
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: i dont have more than 3Gb in all of my systems put together dude
<bigdavjoker> Younder sorry I'm not sure I follow you
<Younder> bigdavjoker, what loader is it looking for Vista or CP
<Younder> XP
<bigdavjoker> Younder what is CP?
<Younder> XP
<Younder> missed a key
<bigdavjoker> Younder,  I'm using grub which sees the vista partition
<Younder> well it sees a vista partion for xp too, but it succed in booting on my macine
<root_> can anybody tell me the step to configure Ip multicast on ubuntu plz
<bigdavjoker> Younder,  okay it also sees my recovery partition but won't boot it either says something about missing /boot/bcd
<bigdavjoker> Younder, so I was guessing that maybe something in the boot files for vista partition was screwed up  but can't figure out how tot try and check or fix and I don't have a vista CD handy to try and fix the install
<djnvl2> Hi I'm trying to  install some softwares to ubuntu using dvd repo but apt-get asks for same dvd several times.
<Younder> bigdavjoker, that's my point Vista is fine, it is GRUB that f.... up
<djnvl2> For each package I download I had to change dvd.
<bigdavjoker> Younder, sorry a bit slow this morning
<om26er> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bigdavjoker> Younder, I got  grub to start booting the vista once it flashed the windows screen with the progress bar then when blank and rebooted
<ActionParsnip1> djnvl2: i the package is on a different dvd you will need to change to the disk with the package on
<Younder> ok so look at the grub config at /boot/grub.mnu
<Younder> bigdavjoker, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<djnvl2> ActionParsnip1, but I had to insert same dvd several times
<dsotr> Hi all, I was upgrading jaunty to karmic through ssh
<dsotr> I had the horrible idea to use screen, which was uninstalled during upgrade :(
<dsotr> any1 knows if the upgrade is still running in the background?
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: kk, bet you have never tried to play onlink (well the beta-versions anyway, the release isn't so bad :p)
<dsotr> I can see dpkg and karmic processes running...
<bigdavjoker> Younder, I'm using 9.10 with grub2 so no menu.lst   update-grub does find the vista partition not sure how to edit it from there
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: play onlink?
<ActionParsnip1> djnvl2: submit a bug
<jozefk> if somebody is using Cone email client, my question is: what's the way for sending a message through different SMTP servers? right now I have one which works good but don't see how to add more SMTP servers for other accounts
<Younder> bigdavjoker, I also use 9.10 and i edit menu.lst all the time.. try 'locate menu.lst'
<Thomas__> Hello, my bootloader grub dont work, so i want to reinstall with a Live CD Ubuntu 9.10! But i cant mount the file system with: "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnst"
<co> test
<noob13> why is getdeb.net down? :(
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: its a game that's extremely RAM-needing.. (well the beta versions anyway)
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: i dont game much
<co> quit
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: frets on fire is all the gaming i ever do
<Milos> What do I need to install in order to run compiz-check?
<en1gm4> hi all
<unix> hallo
<i46614161> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Milos: run the command and you will be told
<vicktor_421> Hello , last night something went wrong with my hard drive , i simply tried to copy some data , and when i turn my computer today its seems the hard drive has some errors , i used the Livecd and run the command "fsck -pcfv /dev/sda1" and i get the following error - ttempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1 Could this be a zero-length partition? any idea ?
<creature> So. I have an encrypted /tmp on a separate partition, via dm-crypt. The way this works is that dm-crypt creates a new filesystem at boot time. But mount seems to be trying to mount it too soon – at a guess, cryptsetup is creating the device node before its finished creating a filesystem on it, so it can't be mounted when mountall tries. How can I fix this?
<TheSarge> Okay I have the classic desktop again but no close maximize and minimize in the right hand corner?
<pere> hi! everybody, I have some time trying to conect my ipod touch without éxit I have tryed some options... jail brake, that wasn't good, and now I see ifuse is nice option, and I enstallit but I can't make it work! somebody can please help me?!
<djnvl2> ActionParsnip1, k. There is also problem with kpackagekit. When I'm using it to add software it says media change, but doesn't mention the dvd no or name.
<Guest34166> is german people here
<Milos> ActionParsnip1, it says command not found, as I found out before I came here...
<frogzoo> vicktor_421: sounds like the drive's failing
<creature> vicktor_421: I'd use something like cfdisk to print out the partition table to check, but 'short read' probably indicates a failing drive...
<en1gm4> i've just upgraded to 9.10. I've a problem with audio, my input is a mix of my mic output and my audio card output, it's annoying in conversation because the other person hears his voice back, I was able to solve it in 9.04 but the interface in 9.10 is totally different, anyone knows how to solve it?
<MarderIII> !de | Guest34166
<ubottu> Guest34166: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vicktor_421> frogzoo: any idea what i should try in order to recover my data ?
<ActionParsnip1> Milos: ok then install compizconfig-settings-manager     you will get the packages you need to run compiz, inc the tester
<vicktor_421> creature: any idea what i should try in order to recover my data ?
<ActionParsnip1> vicktor_421: restore from backup
<Guest34166> oki
<Milos> ActionParsnip1, cool thanks :)
<creature> vicktor_421: If it won't mount then you're probably out of luck. Backups are the way to go, or a specialist recovery place if it's that important to you.
<TheSarge> Any ideas on how to get the x maximize and minimize icons on all my windows?
<djnvl2> @unix :)
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: you running compiz?
<Guest34166> i search a batsch for automaticstart wicd ...
<Tesssa> did as suggested earlier in comand typed sudo-apt-get ubuntu desktop tells  me a invalid option now what
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: sudo-apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Younder> bigdavjoker, grub2 also uses menu.lst
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: no package name has a space
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: does it!?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, No I just switched to the classic desktop on netbook remix
<Younder> bigdavjoker, (I had to check)
<en1gm4> i've just upgraded to 9.10. I've a problem with audio, my input is a mix of my mic output and my audio card output, it's annoying in conversation because the other person hears his voice back, I was able to solve it in 9.04 but the interface in 9.10 is totally different, anyone knows how to solve it?
<Tesssa> i did that as well invalid option
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: press alt+f2   type: metacity --replace     pres enter
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, But I have updated not installed from scratch..
<arn-> Tesssa: whant to install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Tesssa> or so it tells me
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: thats why then
<Tesssa> yes 9.10
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, Anything you can add?
<amy_> does anyone know if tomtom home is compatible with linux ubuntu?
<zhuotuo> what???
<zhuotuo> tomtom???
<arn-> Tesssa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: not sure, i use grub2 begrudginly for my single boot (bit OTT but t runs)
<mimis> hi, how can i add the "Places" menu in my top panel?
<Tesssa> did that told me no package foung
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, the script ran my screen blinked but still not there?
<amy_> i have downloaded tomtom home but the main thing is that it won't install
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, in particular what does it use insted of menu.lst
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: then you should run: compiz --replace    in a terminal
<Younder> instead
<pere> hi! everybody, I have some time trying to conect my ipod touch without éxit I have tryed some options... jail brake, that wasn't good, and now I see ifuse is nice option, and I enstallit but I can't make it work! somebody can please help me?!
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: /boot/grub/grub.cfg     but its generated using scripts and config files so editting it is not advised unless you absolutely have to
<arn-> Tesssa: package not found ! try updating : sudo apt-get update
<amy_> hello
<arn-> Tesssa: and then search : sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, Same thing?
<amy_> anyone there to help me please
<MarderIII> amy_: tomtom for linux or have you downloaded tomtom for <whisper> windoze?
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, well my grub let's you edit the # comments and uses ## for real comments and the you do a update-grub
<djnvl2> Amy_ ask the q
<amy_> well i have downloaded Tomtom home and its an exe file on the desktop
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: yes but you ogot some text didnt you?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: some smart output?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, Yes but it seems to have been successful?
<jennyfast2> Hi
<TheSarge> No major errors
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, It adds entries for each core it finds (in the default config)
<MarderIII> amy_: if its a file for windows it wont install under ubuntu.. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: yes but grub2's config file is generated so if yuo edit grub.cfg  the next time update-grub is ran the change wil vanish
<johnny_> when I log off, or turn off the system, I get the message: "An unknown program is still running". What can be done to figure out what program is still running, and to get it turned off properly before shut down?
<soreau> What is the equivalent of /etc/init.g/gdm stop in karmic?
<amy_> how can i install it then
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: ok thats fine, you now have something you can websearch for
<jennyfast2> I am looking for a great portable computer that can run Ubuntu. Something smaller than a netbook. I was thinking the OQO or Sony UX. Any other suggestions (Under $500)
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, Should I restart x/gdm?
<jennyfast2> ?
<lstarnes> soreau: sudo service gdm stop
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip1> !wine | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Milos> Okay so I can't use desktop effects because when I ran compiz-check it says "Software rasterizer detected" Does it need a hardware rasterizer? What should I do to fix this. Drivers?
<soreau> lstarnes: Thansks
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, so you put the changes somewhere else.. Where?
<Tesssa> all i keep getting is invalid option or package not found
<mimis> how can i add the folder menu (use,music,video...) in my top panel?
<ActionParsnip1> amy_: it may not be compatible with wine
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, I have already spent many hours on goolge with this issue
<amy_> ubottu: wine says it is compatible
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: have you asked in #compiz ?
<MarderIII> amy_: you could try with wine, but its complex and not garanteed to work.
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, No one is active there
<arn-> Tesssa: have you modify your source.list ?
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, already there, I was hoping you could save me some time..
<adalal> what does 'stop: unknown instance' mean if the commmand 'sudo service networking stop' is issued?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, And they wouldnt know about Netbook remix and switching to classic desktop
<Tesssa> not as far as i know
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: thats all i know
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: thats irrelevant, its a desktop and you want to run compiz. thats the key stuff
<arn-> Tesssa: can you look into and see if the karmic/main are still here ?
<Tesssa> i am newish to ubuntu so don't know how
<Younder> ActionParsnip1,  It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/update-grub using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<arn-> Tesssa: ok, if you have installed ubuntu from the ubuntu CD i think you already have ubuntu-desktop
<Tesssa> it wont install
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, that's a direct quote
<Drunken> good morning
<Drunken> i'm having some sound issues since I installed ubuntu
<Drunken> spdif output is not working. at all
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: and /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib   too
<Drunken> strangely enough it did in debian
<Tesssa> it gets as far as 3of6 the click forward it jumps to 4of7 and leaves out the paretioner
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: I had to edit that file to remove the --no-floppy option causing my system not to boot
<Drunken> http://pastebin.com/m50829020
<jennyfast2> What MID do you all recommend? I'd like something the size of a Nintendo DS or smaller?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, Can I just dist-upgrade to normal karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: from what release?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, When I right click on the window in the bottom window selector panel it allows me to unmaximize then its normal with all the buttons?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, 9.10 Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<TheSarge> But I don't wanna lose all the netbook optimazations?
<hebz0rl> hello im using lighttpd under ubuntu 9.10 how can i restrict it so it can just access /var/www is there a way where i dont have to change the chmod of all files to 750?
<en1gm4> i've just upgraded to 9.10. I've a problem with audio, my input is a mix of my mic output and my audio card output, it's annoying in conversation because the other person hears his voice back, I was able to solve it in 9.04 but the interface in 9.10 is totally different, anyone knows how to solve it?
<Wistful> If I run runlevel command it tells me I'm in runlevel 2 although I have Xfce running, wtf?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: you already have karmic then, if you uninstall the netbook stuff you will have a regular desktop
<kinja-sheep> en1gm4: Try padevchooser
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: the only thing the netbook remix as over the desktop is a different desktop otherwise its the same release
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, No its not, lol it has all sorts of lil netbook gizmos
<MASARUwota> !lol|TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<en1gm4> kinja-sheep:  thanks, downloading
<TheSarge> Its optimized for atom processors
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: Ubuntu-Desktop + extra-10-packages
<TheSarge> I will say lol all I want.
<MASARUwota> !lol|TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jozefk> it seems Cone can't handle multiple SMTP accounts :( unfortunatelly
<TheSarge> kinja-sheep, It is actually compiled for specific hardware not a generic kenel build.
<Younder> OK, present shopping time
<frogzoo> not time like the present
<Younder> later..
<four> can someone tell me? is there a way to make the top panel in gnome go away?
<CShadowRun> four: right click on it, delete panel.
<TheSarge> Something is making every program I start fully maximized with no close maximize or restore buttons?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: its the same release, just with some tweaks and jolts so it suits a netbook screen
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: you mean, your window manager is screwed?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: you need to run a window manager like metacity or fluxbox
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: Have you successfully ran MID on your Nintendo DS yet? Do you know how to put it on it there? You could always install ubuntu-minimal and install packages as you go.
<MASARUwota> !wm|TheSarge
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, I am running Metacity already....
<TheSarge> I know what a WM is.
<shane2peru> ok, I need some help recovering my encrypted data
<shane2peru> here is what happened, my computer is died, power surge, lightning stuck close to home
<en1gm4> kinja-sheep:  no idea how to solve it with that :O
<TheSarge> I just need to know how to configure metacity to not maximize everything with no buttons like this
<shane2peru> I had just rsynced my home directory to an external disk
<TheSarge> maybe reinstalling metacity?
<kinja-sheep> en1gm4: Look under Accessories --> Sound/Video. You'll see it there. Run it and it'll show up in notification area. Click on that and edit your input/output and stuffs.
<shane2peru> so I open the disk and the encrypted directory seems to have been transfered, however I'm not sure how to access it?  any ideas?
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: replace metacity with openbox =)
<Halitech> TheSarge, are you running compiz? sounds like something compiz would do
<TheSarge> Halitech, No
<en1gm4> kinja-sheep: yes I'm able to run it, but not to solve my problem...
<TheSarge> MASARUwota, I want to use Metacity
<TheSarge> Has no one ever converted netbook remix to use classic desktop before?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: you could find the metacity config folders in ~, rename them then rerun metacity
<shane2peru> no one knows of how to restore encrypted data?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: there used to be a switcher but it seems to be missing somewhere
<shane2peru> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kinja-sheep> en1gm4: In Sound Preferences, have you checked out Hardware tab and try different profile?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, Because it was broken.
<en1gm4> kinja-sheep:  yes I tried all of them, and all input connector I have
<CyberArch> when I do sudo service gdm stop it tells me initctl: unknown instance, why ?
<kinja-sheep> en1gm4: What make/model?
<TheSarge> ActionParsnip1, would I have to do that everytime I restarted?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: you can add a startup item to run it for you
<kaizer> hi. I'm trying to run a .jar file
<TheSarge>  I cant believe I can't just do a dist-upgrade or something
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: sudo killall maximus
<en1gm4> kinja-sheep: it's integrated on the motherboard... I don't know really... it was working on 9.04
<erUSUL> CyberArch: gives the same for me. but seems to work anyway. so harmless noise it is afaics
<kaizer> i'm supposed to set up some path
<TheSarge> Im going to just have to do a clean install huh?
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: its not a different system or OS so its not a dist-upgrade, its a simple config screwup
<kinja-sheep> en1gm4: Check for your make/model. Hopefully there are something useful --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<TheSarge> Doesn't seem simple to me
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: to many its simple, plastic surgery is simple to many surgeons but not us
<kcj1993> is there anyway to clean out ram in ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> !info maximus | TheSarge (is it running?)
<ubottu> TheSarge: maximus (source: maximus): A window management tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.14-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 144 kB
<MASARUwota> kcj1993: do you mean swap space or actual RAM?
<TheSarge> kinja-sheep, Is that the netbook desktop thing?
<CyberArch> How do I remove a module from the linux kernel if it's in use ?
<ActionParsnip1> kcj1993: sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: Yes.
<amy_> does anyone know how to link the windows dll to wine
<amy_> ?
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: One of the extra ten-or-so packages.
<MASARUwota> amy_: put them in the windows folders in wine
<ActionParsnip1> amy_: put it in ~/.wine/drive_c/WINDOWS   you will need to use winecfg to tell wine to use the dll
<MASARUwota> ^that
<TheSarge> kinja-sheep, Okay that removed that but it still maximizes everything so that have no close/maximize/etc?
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: listen, your window manager, metacity, is screwed. try removing its configuration files
<TheSarge> actually the weird desktop thing is still there gr
<TheSarge> MASARUwota, How?
<amy_> is that how i be able to load up or install tomtom home
<hanshenrik> could someone with a 64-bit installtion upload their /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade somewhere?
<holden_> hello, i need some models of webcam that work out of the box in ubuntu 9.10. thanks
<MASARUwota> TheSarge; look for ~/.metacity or a metacity dir in ~/.config
<ActionParsnip1> amy_: check the appdb
<ActionParsnip1> amy_: it may be completely incompatible
<TheSarge> huh?
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: :/ like i said
<kcj1993> I don't want to drop the cache. My system has been up for 14h and I'm only running xchat and system monitor and it's using 400mb of ram excluding cache
<TheSarge> You don't make sense
<TheSarge> I don't see why dist upgrade won't give me the normal setup?
<cyberjorge> hi, how do you set the the default user directory to root dir in proftpd? I always directed to /home/user
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: yes i do. there should be either a config file in ~/.metacity or ~/.config somewhere :/
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: try it: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: its not that hard :/
<sunshinepants> i'm getting this when the broadcom sta module loads: lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
<shane2peru> ok, following this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually  when I get the directory mounted, it is all humble jumble, letters that make no sense
<TheSarge> MASARUwota, That isn't very specific
<sunshinepants> and the wireless device isn't working
<amy_> ActionParsnip1: i have checked the appdb, it says it is compatible
<lianimator> anyone know why gnome-do uses 200% CPU on startup sometimes? (dual-core CPU) And it doesn't work.
<MASARUwota> TheSarge:just look for it already :/ jesus christ
<ActionParsnip1> TheSarge: http://pastebin.com/m24b2e276
<ActionParsnip1> amy_: cool then read the guide below the bit saying its compatible and you will find hints
<kcj1993> so anyone know how to clean the memory?
<indus> kcj1993: you mean physically/
<ikonia> kcj1993: what do you mean clean the memory ?
<lockd> amy_, return the brick, or use virtualbox (non open source edition) with USB passthrough
<TheSarge> MASARUwota, I HAVE BEEN
<kcj1993> the ram not swap
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: GOOD
<ikonia> kcj1993: what do you mean by "clean"
<TheSarge> MASARUwota, wow how old are you?
<MASARUwota> TheSarge: why would you care?
<ikonia> TheSarge: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support please try to keep to that, MASARUwota you too please
<amy_> lockd: how do you mean?
<kcj1993> get rid of garbage that running programs accumulate over time
<ActionParsnip1> kcj1993: did my command not work?
<MASARUwota> kcj1993: if you kill the processes they are gone, otherwise you should look in the apps themselves
<ikonia> kcj1993: the kernel will deal with that for you, it's called garbage collection
<TheSarge> All I see is compiz
<TheSarge> I nuked the compiz configs and its still doing it
<TheSarge> I did a metacity --replace though so I should be using metacity
<lockd> amy_, it's not detected as a USB mass storage device, though?
<TheSarge> Its almost like when its maximized the buttons are hiding under the top gnome panel
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: Any chance you're using Human Netbook Theme?
<amy_> lockd: how do you return the brick or use virtualbox with usb passthrough
<amy_> ?
<TheSarge> kinja-sheep, No
<amy_> lockd, how do you suggest me to do?
<lockd> amy_, return the brick, means return the piece of hardware you can't use without proprietary drivers. chances are you can't do that
<george_> were do i get the list of ubuntu bugs
<kodomo> hi folks... I've got a keymap problem... would be glad about pointers on how to debug this:
<lockd> amy_, as for virtualbox, you go to virtualbox.org and download their software, and install a version of windows, and HOPE it works
<traveller> TheSarge, you said you removed the package maximus? did you also restart your X session?
<kinja-sheep> TheSarge: "gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide false"
<amy_> but why does wine appdb says it is compatible then?
<TheSarge> traveller, I logged out and in?
<kcj1993> ikonia: when?
<kodomo> I've got a hardy machine running synergys and a koala machine running synergyc - both have the same keymab xkb configuration
<enthdegree> Hoi, is there any way to tell what package has <somefile.so> using apt?
<traveller> TheSarge, yes, logging out and then in
<TheSarge> traveller, Ya I did that
<ikonia> kcj1993: real time
<kodomo> however, when I type my @ via synergy on the koala machine, I get an Ω (Omega) instead
<amy_> lockd, do you mean by download the tomtom software from virtualbox.org?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: how about: sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<kcj1993> xp used less memory that this
<dath> how can i change the ubuntu startup sound?
<axle> why would fdisk keep giving me a unable to open /dev/sda error
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: that's only going to be cache data, that will get cleared up in garbage collection too, but thats one way
<TheSarge> Should I just remove the entire ubuntu-netbook-remix package?
<kodomo> when I type the @ with the keyboard, of the respective machine, I actually do get the xkbcomp -I$HOME/.xkb ~/.xkb/keymap/xkb_map_grsch $DISPLAY
<lockd> amy_, download the /virtualbox/ software from virtualbox.org, if you absolutely must have the tomtom software running.
<kodomo> do get the @
<ikonia> kcj1993: windows and ubuntu use memory in different ways, I'm confident the memory you think is in use is being used as cache
<TheSarge> brb
<kodomo> (mist-pasted, sorry)
<axle> also, can 2 different linux distros on the same HD share a swap partition?
<dath> axle: yes
<amy_> ok but it got about 3 on there? which one do i download?
<axle> dath: awesome
<indus> yes they can axle
<kcj1993> ikonia: It's not cache
<dath> where can i change the ubuntu startup sound?
<wsjunior> i would like to make cheese to work with kubuntu, what should i install?
<amy_> it says virtual box binaries or virtualbox Open Source Edition (OSE)?
<amy_> lockd?
<ikonia> kcj1993: how do you know
<soreau> ActionParsnip1: The answer is no, TheSarge has not asked in #compiz so I dont know why he told you no one is active there
<TheSarge> Got it, thanks traveller!
<wsjunior> i've already installed cheese but it crashes when i try to record something
<darrend> enthdegree: dpkg -S <somefile.so>
<lexsoOr> !gfx
<enthdegree> xthankyou
<TheSarge> soreau, Yes I did want a log?
<lexsoOr> !glx
<traveller> TheSarge, no worries
<lockd> amy_, you have to get the binaries, because OSE does NOT support USB pass through
<wsjunior> but when i use it in gnome it works normally
<soreau> TheSarge: Someone already told you your problem which is maximus, but you did not listen
<amy_> okm
<lockd> amy_, and you will have to pass through devices
<axle> anyone know why fdisk cannot open /dev/sda? im running on sdb, and i did a fuser -m to check if its in use, and its not, i dont know what else fdisk wants from me
<kcj1993> ikonia: because the total would be 850mb
<TheSarge> soreau, I didn't thats funny cause I did? You sure are a ignorant fool.
<ikonia> kcj1993: what are you actually seeing that concerns you?
<ikonia> TheSarge: no name calling please
<ActionParsnip1> axle: try: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<enthdegree> Wait, does dpkg -S search uninstalled packages too?
<kcj1993> ikonia: sort of
<soreau> TheSarge: Not listening while calling people names is doubly negative for your position. You will never get anywhere this way
<amy_> lockd, do I download the one for windows hosts, OS X hosts, Linux hosts, Solaris and OpenSolaris hosts or Software Developer Kit?
<ikonia> kcj1993: could you explain what you are seeing that worries you please
<axle> ActionParsnip1: thanx your a genius
<ActionParsnip1> enthdegree: you can use: apt-cache search something    to search packages
<ActionParsnip1> axle: hardly, but thanks :D
<lockd> amy_, the host is what OS you are running it on
<wsjunior> ** (cheese:2998): WARNING **: No GConf default audio src key and alsasrc doesn't work
<dath> where can i change the gnome login sound?
<LjL> enthdegree: dpkg -S doesn't, but you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to do that, or the "apt-file" program
<amy_> lockd, i am running it on ubuntu linux
<Sacho> dath preferences-sound
<kcj1993> ikonia: if I restart i would be seeing about 180mb in use excluding cache
<wsxu> sas
<enthdegree> hum. Ok, thanks. :D
<dath> Sacho: i can only choose betwen ubuntu theme and no sound
<ikonia> kcj1993: what are you actually seeing that worries you though
<kcj1993> ikonia: yes why would it climb so much?
<henry_> output handler "ob_gzhandler" conflicts with "zlib output compression" => in my webbrowser , I try to get IPplan working on Ubuntu server
<Sacho> dath: you can change the actual sound
<ikonia> kcj1993: WHAT are you actually seeing that worries you
<TheSarge> soreau, Dude what are you taling about my issue was resolved long ago... nothing to do with what you were talking about. Just mind your business and troll somewhere else please.
<dath> Sacho: i can only choose a warning sound
<kodomo> actually, xev tells me that when I type the @ overy synergy, it receives an additional Keypress event for Level-3-Shift, then a keypress for Omega then a release for Level-3-Shift, and then a release for Q
<kodomo> that's just plain nonsense... :(
<Sacho> dath: I have no idea what you mean. From Desktop -> Login you can change the login sound. Just click on Default, select Custom, and select your sound
<soreau> TheSarge: Seems you finally payed attention. Maybe next time you will listen sooner
<ikonia> TheSarge: enough now - please stop it - soreau you too
<TheSarge> soreau, yes I "payed" attention. haha. Goto school.
<ikonia> TheSarge: enough -
<TheSarge> ikonia, Excuse me, you are talking to the wrong guy, he is the one trolling. So leave me alone.
<amy_> lockd, my computer is intel, not AMD64
<TheSarge> Wow now your being reported for descrimination.
<kcj1993> ikonia: the high mem usage for no apparent reason
<ActionParsnip1> kcj1993: you will use ram as disk cache
<dath> Sacho: http://i47.tinypic.com/25tdpab.png
<ActionParsnip1> kcj1993: unused ram is wasted ram
<ikonia> kcj1993: what do you see as "hi" the kernel will manage your ram and flush what's needed when needed
<lockd> amy_, if it's 64-bit, it's AMD64 regardless
<ikonia> TheSarge: please make any complaint in #ubuntu-ops
<amy_> how can i check whether it is 64 or ot
<amy_> not*
<lockd> amy_, but if you are running 32-bit Ubuntu, you need 32-bit packages. well the package manager will check for you
<lockd> amy_, if it doesn't match up, you just won't easily be able to install it
<amy_> where is the package manager?
<ikonia> !syantpic | amy_
<ikonia> !synaptic | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dath> what's a good gnome app to print dvd inlays?
<indus> amy_: try the software center also
<amy_> k
<indus> amy_: in main menu ,
<ikonia> dath: scribus has worked well in the past for me
<zikalify> hi in 10.04 i hear theyre removing GIMP so could someone suggest they rgbpaint in its place because it is basic like they said they wanted it to be
<soreau> Sorry ikonia, I get mad for compiz being blamed for everything and people not listening even when correct suggestions are made
<ikonia> zikalify: 10.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip1> !lucid | zikalify
<ubottu> zikalify: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> dath:  You mean burn lightscribe labels? or juist print paper labels?
<oskar-> hi, on my machine (recently upgraded to karmic) the ssh daemon and the login prompt at the virtual consoles do not get up. where should i take a look?
<Sacho> dath: can't you change the "Art" column?
<ikonia> oskar-: what happens when you see in ?
<SwedeMike> zikalify: questions and suggestions for 10.04 should go in #ubuntu+1
<dath> Dr_Willis: paper inlays for front back and side in 1 piece
<subichan> with an ubuntu live cd how is your unmounted sata hd called in dev?
<ActionParsnip1> oskar-: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> dath:  oh cd 'inserts' is what ive always called them
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: sudo fdisk -l    will show you
<dath> Sacho: no i cant
<adante> hi guys
<adante> is there a way to mount a smb share in such a way that if it goes down it does not bring down my entire gnome desktop environment?
<oskar-> ActionParsnip1, ssh works, if i start it manually by "/etc/init.d/ssh start". it seems to me like a init/upstart problem. any hints?
<kodomo> I guess nobody can help me with my keymod/synergy problem?
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: it shows me a weird name, not the likes of hda1 and such, but i think it's the livecd... because gparted has been 'scanning all devices' for half an hour already
<heoa> while { 1 == 1} 99 [[ setleds -D -num < /dev/tty7; sleep 3; setleds -D +num < /dev/tty7 ]]
<dath> Dr_Willis: yes, dvd box insert
<heoa> What is wrong?
<pawel_121_> ActionParsnip1, I installed newer version of Tomboy - 1.0.1, but it didn't help
<four> is there a channel on freenode where i can get help with screenlets?
<oskar-> ikonia, i don't understand, what you mean, sorry..
<ikonia> oskar-: when you start the vm are you saying sshd is not actually running
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: those are the block devices to use
<ikonia> oskar-: or is it running but not accepting connections
<jarodlau> any tutorial about smplayer play 1080p with vdpau  in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: i think you can change udev to change the name
<soreau> heoa: No idea what you are trying to do but maybe #bash can better assist you?
<oskar-> ikonia, it is not running. also the "getty" processes are not running. seems like upstart is hanging somewhere
<amy_> the vitualbox binarie have been installed
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: it's sdf1. but in Computer i can see my sata hd windows partitions. is it the same?
<amy_> lockd
<heoa> soreau: to switch my led every 3 second
<ikonia> oskar-: I've seen situations like this with other distros and vmware where the network interface on the host isn't up for the vm before the processes have a virtual nic to bind services to, is that a possability for your setup, it's common with vmware ?
<toader> hi, how to view if my pc is 64bit or 32bit?
<heoa> the while-loop is wrog soreau
<amy_> but still can't seem to install tomtom home
<ikonia> toader: boot a 64bit livecd will tell you if it's 64bit capable, if you want to know what's currently running use "uname -a" in a terminal
<soreau> heoa: What is the 99 supposed to be for?
<adante> hi
<adante> how can i restart whatever it is that gets .gvfs working
<adante> primarily i am interested in just having something that works at this stage as opposed to learning more wonderful things
<amy_> thanks for the help from all of you
<amy_> but still didn't work
<oskar-> ikonia, i don't use virtualization ;)  i meant the virtual terminals tty[1-6], where a getty is prompting for a login
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: if thats how it rolls, its fine
<ikonia> oskar-: ooh really, I thought you said it was on a virtual host, my apologies
<NET||abuse> finally have my webserver up from dapper to hardy.. hehe
<oskar-> thanks anyway, i must leave and will return later ;-) bye
<ikonia> oskar-: in that case disable boot splash and watch init
<NET||abuse> that was probably a little late in being done
<NET||abuse> sure i've only to wait 4 months for the next lts :)
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: i can't see my external usb hd also.. and i needed it to run ddrescue
<heoa> soreau: 99 times, just some big numbe
<heoa> r
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: the fdisk output should show the partition
<soreau> heoa: Yea you have it all wrong. Ask in #bash and they should be able to set you straight
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: if not run: dmesg | tail     when you connect it
<hanshenrik> could someone with a 64-bit installtion upload their /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade somewhere?
<subichan> there is an fd0 with I/O errors
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: its the same as a 32bit one
<cHarNe2> where is the rules for /etc/inputrc ? i want edit ^w where can i do that?
<dan2> hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: i can give you my sources.list file if you want
<dan2> I just upgraded to karmic, but now wireshark is missing an entry to run as root in my menu
<soreau> heoa: Should look more like this:  while true; do setleds -D -num < /dev/tty7; sleep 3 && setleds -D +num < /dev/tty; done
<dan2> I tried fussing with it with suid bits but no success
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: http://pastebin.com/f32a98566    just change lucid to your release
<shho> oh my god
<Drunken> spdif, has anyone got this working?
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: are you sure there aren't like "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic multiverse" and "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic multiverse binary-amd64" or changes like that?
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: mine doesnt say anyting about 64bit except the top line
<filippo> ubuntu italiano
<filippo> ???
<ActionParsnip1> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: oh, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: used to have the vlc repo too but it doesnt have lucid so I removed it
<dath> whats a good program for dvd box outside insert?
<heoa> soreau: while true; do setleds -D +num < /dev/tty7; sleep 2; setleds -D -num < /dev/tty7; sleep 3; done
<ActionParsnip1> dath: "outside insert" can you expand that please
<heoa> soreau: yeah, worked well. Christmess :D
<heoa> Thank you.
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: you'll need to add the keys for the reops you keep too
<dath> ActionParsnip1: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/pr/releases/10.0/images/cover/DVDCover.jpg i want to make that format with my own images
<soreau> heoa: The sleep calls are effectively doing nothing when followed by ;
<cortex> dath: koverartis is good voor dvd covers
<soreau> heoa: Or I am confusing with &, carry on
<ActionParsnip1> dath: gotcha
<hanshenrik> how does the update-manager determe if your running 32-bit or 64-bit? (or, how do you force update-manager to think your 64-bit?)
<heoa> soreau: yes, they are. Ortherwise, you see no blinking!
<sameepreturns> @indus.....thanx a lot for helping me out with my sound problem....and the step by step truobleshooting guide ou provided......
<indus> sameepreturns: :)
<sameepreturns> atleast now I can enjoy ubuntu
<sameepreturns> :-)
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: you can't run 64bit packages using a 32bit kernel
<indus> sameepreturns: all thanks to google, just drop in here for any help you need
<sameepreturns> sure...
<soreau> heoa: Right.. glad i could help ;)
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: you ca run 32bit packages under a 54bit system though
<indus> sameepreturns: also, you can help someone now with this issue, this works for toshiba etc
<indus> sameepreturns: i helped someone with that once
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: well i wanna try distro-upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit, if possible (even if wery hackish :p)
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: not possible
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: you need to reinstall
<sameepreturns> grt
<soreau> heoa: It just wasnt working on the lappy, works on the desktop though ;)
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: think ill download the source, try to force it to believe im 64-bit, run it in sudo, let it goto hell, then ill re-install ^.^  sounds fun
<lexsoOr> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sameepreturns> what is the best app for managing playlists and playing mp3s in ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: sounds like a recipe for pain, easier to backup, reinstall then restore settins
<airtonix> !best | sameepreturns
<ubottu> sameepreturns: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ActionParsnip1> sameepreturns: amarok, banshee can do it
<Slart> sameepreturns: some people like rythmbox.. others prefer amarok. I like quod libet
<vonadhz> hey Dr_Willis
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: i installed ubuntu today, got nothing that i would miss if i had to re-install ubuntu right now :p
<sameepreturns> in windows wmp works for me.....whats the  nearest "lookalike" in ubuntu
<traveller> sameepreturns, maybe totem movie player?
<vonadhz> hey guys is Dr_Willis online?
<enthdegree> Hey, for some reason my conky setup keeps getting hidden behind netbook-launcher
<sameepreturns> lets try it...
<Slart> sameepreturns: I'm not sure if there is anything similar.. but give amarok, banshee or rythmbox a try
<vonadhz> Is Dr_Willis online
<ActionParsnip1> sameepreturns: you can skin vlc to look the same
<Slart> vonadhz: ask him in a pm.. stop spamming about it here
<Slart> vonadhz: whois might have some info as well
<kinja-sheep> vonadhz: He is in this chatroom but if he does not respond, then he is away.
<sameepreturns> I don't seem to like vlc for amnaging playlists
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Im feeding the 1 yr old. :)
<vonadhz> okay he blocked me
<vonadhz> then
<ActionParsnip1> !player | sameepreturns
<ubottu> sameepreturns: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<vonadhz> because
<vonadhz> he is not online
<FloodBot4> vonadhz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vonadhz> he he told me to do something wrong
<infoclog> i have installed ubuntu 9.10
<vonadhz> and then didnt respond
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  i do have a 'real life'
<infoclog> how can i know which linux kernel is it based on?
<sameepreturns> ubottu: haha so many...will try em one by one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> sameepreturns: try a few, see whichyou like, they are all free
<erUSUL> infoclog: uname -a
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<lstarnes> infoclog: uname -r
<infoclog> but why dont u know this?
<Slart> vonadhz: make sense.. speak in full sentences.. stop pressing enter after every three words
<infoclog> is 9.10 not always based on one linux kernen??
<lstarnes> infoclog: the installed version gets upgraded regularly
<lstarnes> *updated
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  whats the actual problem? Im typing btween spoonfulls of baby food.
<gdiz> hey everyone, so I am trying to access a samba share that I set up on my ubuntu box.  However, I can't seem to log in as my user administrative account.  It tells me invalid username or password.  Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<Slart> infoclog: check the line from ubottu a few lines up.. you have the version there
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: no its not, it will get updated as time passes
<lstarnes> infoclog: and there are different configurations of the kernel available
<Lartza_> DO all Asus netbooks run either Xandros Linux or Windows XP?
<Slart> Lartza_: nope.. mine runs ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  also wht this irc client i rarely notice the msg's its best to talk in here.
<vonadhz> okay
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: karmic kernels will be 2.6.31 but the last number can change as new kernels are released
<Lartza_> Slart: From the factory I mean...
<vonadhz> how do i do that thing
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vonadhz> how you message me
<ZoltaR> hi
<vonadhz> i dont use irc too much
<lstarnes> vonadhz: he said your nick in the message
<lstarnes> vonadhz: so you say his nick
<Lartza_> ActionParsnipl: This IS ubuntu related
<Slart> Lartza_: how is that an ubuntu question? check the asus website
<lstarnes> vonadhz: like I am doing
<lstarnes> also
<lstarnes> !tab | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<FloodBot4> lstarnes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infoclog> ActionParsnip1: even the kernel gets updated? i thought only the applications get updated.
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: like this?
<Lartza_> If it comes to taht I don't want to start messing with Xandros and replace it with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: the kernel is updated as it is software like the others
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  that just shows up in bold here..  along with the normal channel messages
<vonadhz> lstarnes: like this
<lstarnes> vonadhz: yes
<vonadhz> lstarnes: cool
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: you will need to reboot to use the newly installed kernel
<subichan> for those who used ddrescue already: to rescue a partition to another partition does the second one have to be exactly of the same dimension of the first?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: alright thanks for helping me
<infoclog> ActionParsnip1: A last one. what is the latest kernel that Ubuntu is supporting currently?
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: it just needs enough space to hold the image dd_rescue makes
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: Im having problems with the boot screen
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: for karmic its 2.6.31.16.29
<erUSUL> subichan: it has to be big enough to hold the image file
<infoclog> and for L?
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image lucid
<lstarnes> infoclog: L?
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.9.9 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<m0ar> I want to have the same wallpaper on two screens in my TwinView. Not stretched, tiled or w/e but the SAME picture on BOTH screens.. Possibla in gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: lucid isnt discussed here though
<infoclog> the reason being?
<lstarnes> infoclog: it isn't released yet and therefore it is not fully supported
<lstarnes> infoclog: try #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> infoclog: it has its own channel #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> m0ar: you can use a graphic package to stick 2 images together to make 1 large image
<tj83_> is www.gnome-look.org down for everyone?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: hey you here?
<m0ar> ActionParsnip1: No easier way?  It's possible in M$ :O
<Dr_Willis> Im in and out all day.
<ActionParsnip1> infoclog: its not oficially released so i not discussed in the official channel, lucid is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: okay
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: why what are you doing?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: busy with ?
<ActionParsnip1> m0ar: doesnt matter what windows can and cannot do, its completely moot
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  feeding a 1 yr old.
<kinja-sheep> tj83_: http://tinyurl.com/ybehljn
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: oh wow okay
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: son?
<Slart> tj83_: doesn't work for me
<m0ar> ActionParsnip1: Still, the settings doesn't exist? :)
<ActionParsnip1> m0ar: i cant think of any other way
<m0ar> ActionParsnip1: Okay, thanks
<tj83_> m0ar, its the very nature of "twinview" if you want to be able to shift windows from screen to screen then you must have one desktop area as wide as both screens,  so yes, use gimp or other to create images the span of your desktop.
<ActionParsnip1> m0ar: sure but i'd love to see someone try and get windows to do half the stuff linux can do
<m0ar> ActionParsnip1:  ;D
<ActionParsnip1> m0ar: like I said, its moot
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: I mean i guess I can stop asking you then if ur busy, i guess ill try and find it myself
<m0ar> tj83_: Okay..   The thing is that they have diffrent resolutions
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis:  where do you live? usa?
<Lartza_> Damn it, #linux is so offtopic
<kodomo> ok... looking at synergy debug output, it seems to be a synerby problem in koala: on the receiving side (synergyc), 2 keystroke events are received for @ press and release respectively, whereas the hardy synergy only sends one
<Lartza_> How do you backup ENTIRE system taht it can be reinstalled if soemthign goes wrong?
<tj83_> m0ar, eww.... i have heard of problems in that area, best of luck :( i have identical screens so i never had to dive too deep into it.
<kodomo> so I guess this is where the bogus keypress events get introduced...
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  USA.  Its 9 am here.
<ActionParsnip1> Lartza_: partimage is one way
<Slart> !backup | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip1> !backup | Lartza_
<Aperculum> how do I enable automatically performance mode from my processor?
<m0ar> tj83_: Well, it's a laptop and a separate monitor D:
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: oh cool what part? ye is 8-45 where i am
<vonadhz> so
<tj83_> Aperculum, i believe there is a panel icon that you can add to govern the cpu scaling
<Lartza_> So drive image propably if I want complete backup?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: ?
<filippo>  il server ubuntu in italiano
<Aperculum> tj83_: yes but I cannot change the default and default is ondemand
<filippo> canale
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: i'm quoting from the manual: ddrescue -n /dev/hda2 /dev/hdb2 logfile
<Slart> !it | filippo
<ubottu> filippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: what state ?
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: Note: you need to create the hdb2 partition with fdisk first. hdb2 should be of appropiate type and size.
<filippo> grazie
<Slart> !ot | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Quan-Time> whats the command to find out what drivers my wifi card is using on wlan0 ????
<Lartza_> Will system work for example, If i backup everything from root and put them back?
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: what does that mean exactly?
<Lartza_> If the partitions are ons ame places?
<erUSUL> Quan-Time: lshw -C Network
<vonadhz> thanks slart
<Slart> Lartza_: you might need to fix grub too..
<Quan-Time> erUSUL: cheers
<Lartza_> Well yea
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: but if you ddrescure like that you will copy the bad areas too, if you ddrescue to an image you can fsck it to possibly repair
<Lartza_> Maybe not if the partitions are on the same blocks
<Slart> Lartza_: not sure if uuids can change for the hard drives too.. if so you need to update fstab
<Lartza_> WEll, but it can be done
<Slart> Lartza_: but apart from that.. yes it should work
<Lartza_> Drive image is easier propably though
<tuxcrafter> hi all i need to install a package from jaunty on karamic
<subichan> ActionParsnip1: could you make me a template command for the mode you're referring to?
<tuxcrafter> so i can install the old tinyerp-client version
<Slart> tuxcrafter: download the package from packages.ubuntu.com .. double click on it
<tj83_> Aperculum, um, there is a CLI tool, cpu-freq or something similar, google, there is a method
<tuxcrafter> but adding the jaunty repository does not work anymore
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: id just be websearching
<Slart> tuxcrafter: it will tell you if all the dependencies are ok
<four> does anyone know of a channel where i can get help with screenlets?
<tj83_> Aperculum, um, here ya go: http://madberry.org/2008/09/cpufreq-set-great-little-tool-to-change-the-frequency-scalling-of-the-cpu/
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: but something like ddrescue /devhda2 /mount/point/image.iso
<ActionParsnip1> or similar
<Slart> four: you can try here.. I don't know if they have a channel of their own.. perhaps check their website
<Guest14671> how can i make a program automatic run,when i lunch fluxbox?
<enthdegree> For some reason gnome logoff/shutdown commands won't work in openbox.The only way I can shut down is through the terminal or do a hard shutdown. (Ubuntu,Openbox wm, gnome-panel+menu applet,user switch applet.)
<enthdegree> Help appreciated
<Dr_Willis> enthdegree:  cant just hit the power button?
<deus__> I'm trying to access a windows machine: smbclient -L <machine> but, I get: Connection refused (NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED), even though both machines have access to the internet via the local network, and they can ping eachother.
<deus__> any idea's what could cause this?
<four> Slart, well the problem is is that some of the menu items dont highlight when i mouseover them, also the buttons down show up correctly inside the menu screenlet
<dath> how can i burn cds at slower speeds? brasero only let me burn with max speed
<Slart> four: I can't help you with that.. but ask the channel.. include your version of ubuntu and other relevant info
<enthdegree> Nope, I'm using openbox, haven't configged it to do anything :P
<Guest14671> how can i make a program automatic run,when i lunch fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest14671: edit ~/.fluxbox/startup
<subichan> does anybody know how big at most a logfile for ddrescue could be for a 160gb partition? could it be as big as the partition itself?
<xae8koo> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> Guest14671: add stuff BEFORE   exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
<xae8koo> VLC suddenly used 10 gb of ram
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  i would think a 160gb log file would be a little extreme
<enthdegree> gnome session save returns:
<enthdegree> ** (gnome-session-save:11496): WARNING **: Failed to call logout: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Guest14671> ActionParsnip1, any document?
<Slart> xae8koo: mm.. it does that for me sometimes too.. I usually just kill it
<ActionParsnip1> Guest14671: make sure you put an ampersand (a '&' character) on the end of each line or fluxbox will NOT start
<Dr_Willis> Guest14671:  the fluxbox homepage has docs on fluxbox ibelibve
<xae8koo> Slart: Now my computer is laggy
<ActionParsnip1> Guest14671: its just gonna say what i told you but: http://www.go2linux.org/run-programs-at-fluxbox-startup
<simplexio> xae8koo: try if it does same again with same file and if so make bug report
<subichan> Dr_Willis: after seeing the structure of the logfile i can't be sure anymore ..
<Slart> dath: I can select different speeds in Brasero.. I thought it worked the same for everyone
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  pipe it to /dev/null :)
<ActionParsnip1> Guest14671: fluxbox is hugely documented
<eskild> I've discovered an issue with grub-pc, which dev team should I talk to?
<Slart> xae8koo: did you really kill vlc? pkill -9 vlc ?
<subichan> no man lol i need it
<Slart> xae8koo: your computer is probably swapping memory like mad
<Guest14671> ActionParsnip1, Dr_Willis,thanks:)
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  pipe it to /dev/lpr  :)
<xae8koo> Slart: My ram and swap was full
<eskild> disabeling UUID from grub-pc doesn't work, but it's an easy fix
<deus__> any suggestions on why smbclint gives a connection refused when trying to access a windows machine even though they can see eachother?
<xae8koo> I'll just shut it down and go to work
<tuxcrafter> Slart: thanks
<subichan> Dr_Willis: is that the printer?!
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  ages ago it was.. i think. :) old skool
<Slart> xae8koo: oh.. so ubuntu started to kill stuff on its own? I would reboot if I was you
<subichan> is it possible to mount images?
<ActionParsnip1> deus__: is the account on the windows system too, with the same password?
<Slart> !mountiso | subichan
<ubottu> subichan: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ivan84> hola
<dath> Slart: it only shows "max" and 32x but i need 8x otherwise my dvd player cant read the disks
<eskild> I've discovered an issue with grub-pc, which dev team should I talk to?
<subichan> it's a partition image..
<ivan84> alguien me podria echar una mano sobre redes wifi, voy perdidisimo
<ivan84> hola?? alguien amableeee
<Dr_Willis> deus__:  ive found winows tobe a real pain at times. :( been fighting 1 laptop for 3 weeks getting shares working withit.. Other laptop worked fine.
<sandman> Any reason why I wouldn't be able to log into SSH @ an Ubuntu server?
<ikonia> eskild: grub-pc ?
<toader> hi, i have some files stored on several computers, if some files have been update, how to synchronize with them among these computers?
<Slart> dath: hmm.. odd.. perhaps it's a driver thing.. not really sure how to fix it
<sandman> Immediately after install?
<eskild> grub2
<Dr_Willis> sandman:  ssh is installed?
<eskild> under 9.10
<IdleOne> !es | ivan84
<ubottu> ivan84: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> sandman: ssh not running, no accoumt, firewall, no-authenication ? tons
<sandman> yeah
<sandman> default install
<Slart> sandman: I don't think ssh is enabled by default
<sandman> Just hit enter through all the prompts
<ivan84> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> sandman: have you installed sshd ?
<Slart> sandman: I'm not even sure if it's installed
<eskild> ikonia: do you know who I should talk to?
<ikonia> eskild: what's the problem ?
<sandman> Okay, it's installed.
<sandman> Still cannot connect in.
<ikonia> sandman: is it running ?
<subichan> does ddrescue do iso images?
<Dr_Willis> ssh is definatly NOT enabled by default
<eskild> ikonia: disabeling uuid's from /etc/default/grub can't work because /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib ignores it
<Dr_Willis> ddrescue can try to recover a dvd to a dvd.iso yes.
<lstarnes> Dr_Willis: I think the server edition would have it enabled
<ikonia> eskild: the grub2 package on launchpad
<Dr_Willis> lstarnes:  Not sure on that really.
<ikonia> eskild: under the ubuntu project
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: sure does
<subichan> so i'll rescue a partition to an iso. i hope it works
<lexsoOr> !mocp
<Slart> lstarnes: ssh enabled by default? that sounds like.. living on the edge =)
<subichan> something like ddrescue /dev/sda5 image.iso
<subichan> ok wish me good things
<ivan84> como entrar al canal ubuntu-es????
<ivan84> #ubuntu-es
<indus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lstarnes> ivan84: type /join #ubuntu-es
<ivan84> type /join #ubuntu-es
<dath> Slart: what should i do now? i dont want to reboot every time to burn a cd
<indus> ivan84: /join #ubuntu-es
<indus> ivan84: just click on #ubuntu-es
<eskild> ikonia: Thanks
<ikonia> eskild: good spot
<ActionParsnip1> subichan: assuming the pwd is the location for te iso file
<dath> can anyone tell me why brasero doesnt allow selection of lower burn speeds?
<Dr_Willis> dath:  the optical drive may not support the lower speeds
<dath> Dr_Willis: it works in nero
<Dr_Willis> dath:  no idea then. go use nero i guess.
<Dr_Willis> or try k3b or the cli tools
<dath> time to unpack that nero linux 4 i think
<Dr_Willis> or some of the other burning tools
<Dr_Willis> last i saw nero 4 linux - it was pathic
<Dday> i just went from 9.04 to 9.10 and my sound no longer works, anyone know what to do?
<indus> Dday: need to give output of some commands
<indus> Dday: lspci -vv
<indus> !paste | Dday
<ubottu> Dday: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> dath: GNOME apps tend to stay within the limits of "usable by average desktop PC user", so they might be missing some features. As for reading speed, I don't see why wouldn't you want to use the fastest.
<ActionParsnip1> !burning | dath
<ubottu> dath: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Milos> Is Ubuntu supposed to fart when it shuts down?
<sandman> Is it possible to take an ISO install image, and extract the ISO image to a HDD?
<sandman> And install from the HDD?
<indus> sandman: no
<dath> grawity: im talking about burning speed
<indus> sandman: but i have read somewhere it can be done
<ActionParsnip1> sandman: you can put the iso on the disk, then tell grub2 to fireup the iso file
<dath> my dvd player doesnt play movies burnt faster than 8x
<indus> sandman: unless someone else here says how to, i would say answer is no
<ActionParsnip1> dath: slower burns are better anyway
<Dday> indus http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2d175181
<dalfz> what tool can I use to shrink (reencode) a video DVD down to DVDR size?
<person> I understand that in Linux, an application ran as a normal user when exploited won't give root-level access. But is this a bit beside the point if all your important files are in your home directory?
<Dr_Willis> !info k9copy | dalfz
<indus> Dday: give me complete model number of laptop
<ubottu> dalfz: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3676 kB
<Dday> im on a pc indus
<dalfz> Dr_Willis, thanks checking that
<Dr_Willis> dalfz:  there maybe others.. but i never use them.
<ActionParsnip1> dalfz: or devede
<ActionParsnip1> !info devede | dalfz
<ubottu> dalfz: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<indus> Dday: aah oops sorry
<indus> Dday: asus ?
<dalfz> thanks ActionParsnip1
<Dday> custom built pc
<Dday> you want mobo model indus?
<indus> Dday: ya
<Dday> Is there a command to check it?
<gdiz> hello all, I am trying to connect to a samba share on an ubuntu box.  When I try to log on as a valid username and password, it tells me that it is invalid.  Am I doing something wrong?  Does it matter that I am already logged in as that name?
<ikonia> gdiz: what are you using for a username/password database, tdbm or ldap, or what ?
<ikonia> gdiz: (on the samba server I mean)
<gdb> gdiz: You'll need to set up the passwords for the users you want to grant access using smbpasswd.
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  you did give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<indus> Dday: aah no nvm
<indus> Dday: ok what does aplay - l say
<pasjr> Hello, I was wondering if an?yone can tell me why in 9.10 I can connect to my network but unable to transmit or receive with my N- wireless usb stick
<Dday> nothing indus
<arubaguy> Is there a tool that will create a bootable USB stick from a linux iso in windows?
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: sudo -s; lshw | less
<MarderIII> arubaguy: unetbootin
<SwedeMike> arubaguy: yes, unetbootin
<pasjr> arubaguy yes there is, in ubuntu you make a usb boot of the live cd
<arubaguy> thats for windows too?
<arubaguy> no i need a windows tool
<MarderIII> arubaguy: yes
<SwedeMike> arubaguy: yes, it's for windows.
<arubaguy> k
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: check the core section, you'll see the motherboard make and model
<Dday> actionparsnip it just went into root
<gdiz> ikonia, I'm sorry,  I am not sure I follow.  I am trying to log on via my macbook pro so whatever the standard protocol would be on that.  Forgive my ignorance.
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: give it a sec
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<gdiz> gdb or Dr_Willis, is that what is established via the shares-admin gui?
<pasjr> Who is a networking guru?
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  i always do it by the command line.
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: the top of the lshw output will detail the motherboard
<Dr_Willis> pasjr:  itss best to just ask the actual question.
<fgiasson> Hi everybody. Is it normal that each time I run "apt-get upgrade" libc6.so.6 get fucked-up and result in an un-usable instance? (always getting errors such as "ls: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: file too short" for any command that uses the lib)?
<fgiasson> libc.so.6 sorry
<ikonia> fgiasson: control your language
<ikonia> fgiasson: if you can't report a problem without swearing - don't report it
<pasjr> I can connect to the internet in 9.10 with my wireless N- usb, however unable to transmit or receive.  Why?
<gdb> ikonia: relax
<ikonia> fgiasson: if libc.so is having a problem after an update I suggest either a.) you're not using official ubuntu repositories b.) you're not using ubuntu c.) you have a hardware problem
<ikonia> gdb: no - the channels policy is no swearing
<kinja-sheep> gdb: You relax.
<fgiasson> ikonia: sorry, didn't mean to be swearing; maybe the F word doesn't have the same impact the way I thought I was saying it and the way native English people listen at it ;) sorry about that)
<Dr_Willis> libc.so i dont think would be getting updated that often.
<gdb> I totally get that, but people are human and it's *ok* to let it slide once.
<ikonia> fgiasson: I'm native english
<ikonia> gdb: I did let it slide, I asked him to stop
<gdb> No, you spent more time telling him to stop swearing than you devoted to an answer.  Something like "woah, no need for the f word, but let me help you with your issue..." is more apropos.
<fgiasson> ikonia: let me check which repository I am using. In fact, it is a EC2 instance, so I don't think it could apply to (c) except if they have real issues
<fgiasson> so will check (a) and (b)
<gdiz> Dr_Willis, so doing it through the command line, sudo smbpasswd -a myusername  ... does that just give access to myusername for smb or do I actually need to include a password too
<ikonia> fgiasson: if libc had a fatal problem like that it would have long been noticed, so I can only suggest the place you're getting it from is not an official build or a hardware problem
<ikonia> gdiz: I've responded with detailed assistance to him,
<fgiasson> yup, maybe it is the problem :|; will tell you in a second
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  it will ask for a password to use. I alw2ays use the same password as the users login pass.
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  theres proberly ways to automate it. but i never bother
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  i just have a 4 user home lan. :)
<gdiz> Dr_Willis, ikonia I'll give that a try
<ikonia> gdiz: do you have a large number of people/clients using this ?
<gdb> He said he has 4 users.
<ikonia> gdb: ahhh sorry I thought it was you who where having the problem
<Dday> ActionParsnip1, http://pastebin.com/m2192586e
<fgiasson> ikonia: will have to create another instance, so will know in 5 mins
<ikonia> fgiasson: no problem
<gdb> No worries. :-)
<pasjr> :(
<kapi> pl
<vonadhz> Hey
<vonadhz> What does suse mean?
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: ok run: lshw | less     then wait a bit
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | vonadhz:
<ubottu> vonadhz:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> vonadhz: that's an alternative distro - try #suse
<gdb> vonadhz: I don't think it actually means anything.
<kapi> join ##ubucentrum.net
<vonadhz> oh alright
<saritor> is there a way to mark a package as one you dont want to install with apt-get even if a meta package would install it?
<vonadhz> so will this work on ubuntu 9.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855?
<gdb> saritor: Yes, through apt pinning the details of which are documented somewhere (and not in my head).  But that may get you pointed in the right direction.
<ikonia> vonadhz: I'd recommend against tryig it
<ikonia> vonadhz: that's putting grub 1 back in place
<saritor> gdb: thanks
<gdb> Of course!
<ActionParsnip1> gdb: it does
<vonadhz> ikonia: really?
<Dday> ActionParsnip1, P5LD2-SE from ASUStek computers inc
<ikonia> vonadhz: yes
<vonadhz> ikonia: i though it replaces it with gfx boot
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  given that the date on that  thread is 2006 - i wouldent try it
<vonadhz> okay thanks guys
<ikonia> vonadhz: which is built on grub1
<vonadhz> you guys have synaptic right
<ikonia> yes
<vonadhz> if you open it
<AZDiablo> hello
<vonadhz> search
<vonadhz> gfxboot
<ActionParsnip1> gdb: SuSE, pronounced soo'-suh, comes from the German acronym, "Software und Systementwicklung (Software and System Development
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  or just do a apt-cache search gfxboot   :)
<gdb> ActionParsnip1: Ah!  I never knew that!  That's something I'll take note and try to remember. ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> gdb: fairly useless info
<Lartza_> vonadhz: What's the problem?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: lol i dont know what that is
<vonadhz> im a noob
<vonadhz> recently started
<AZDiablo> i downloaded the teamspeak 3 server software. how do i start the program in the terminal?
<ikonia> vonadhz: I advise you not to use it
<ikonia> AZDiablo: read the documentation on it
<gdiz> ikonia, no I don't.  But I tried logging on as my username and it wouldn't let me.  So, I specified a new username and gave smb permission, but whenever I tried to turn off the computer while connected to the smb share, it said another user was logged on.  so, I needed to figure out how to log on as the same user logged on to ubuntu box, and that did the trick right there
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: okay but the one in synaptic is the same right?
<vonadhz> sorry
<vonadhz> wrong person
<vonadhz> ikonia: so its the same thing right?
<HardDrive> How can i use NTFS as the defualt fs?
<Dday> i upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and the sound no longer works, anyone know what to do?
<ikonia> vonadhz: it's the same package as listed in that forum post
<vonadhz> ikonia: xept it says the most recent version is for karmic
<ikonia> HardDrive: whoaaa not advisable
<HardDrive> WHy not?
<Lartza_> HardDrive: THis is THE WAY: DON'T
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  apt-cache and synaptic and the other apt tools all access the same stuff.
<pasjr> go to admin-aut and setup permission to use
<ikonia> HardDrive: NTFS support is not %100 relible
<vonadhz> ikonia: karmic wasnt around in 2006 though
<HardDrive> How so?
<ikonia> vonadhz: so ?
<ActionParsnip1> HardDrive: ntfs can't hold the linu permissions needed
<Dr_Willis> HardDrive:  its not even doable..  so dont try.
<HardDrive> NTFS is journalled
<vonadhz> ikonia: so its just a newer version correct?
<Lartza_> HardDrive: ...
<Dr_Willis> HardDrive:  so its journlled... so what.
<ikonia> HardDrive: as in it's not %100 stable
<pasjr> Dday 9.10 gives me wireless problems, I rolled back to 9.04
<Lartza_> HardDrive can I talk to you in private?
<ikonia> HardDrive: your using a close MS file system on linux, not practicle
<Dr_Willis> HardDrive:  so is ext3/4 and proberly other filesystems.
<vonadhz> ikonia: does it replace grub 2 with gfxboot or with grub1?
<scunizi> vonadhz: you're entering a mine field.. if you're that new it's probalby not best that you start replacing or messing with grub.. unless you really like breaking things and reinstalling
<ikonia> vonadhz: grub 1
<trijntje> Hi all, in Karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<HardDrive> Lartza_, sure
<vonadhz> ehh im exploring
<gdb> HardDrive: NTFS does not support (easily) Unix sytem permissions, it does not support extended attributes, it is closed source (owned by Microsoft) and the implementation in Linux is reversed engineered.  It is not designed with Unix security in mind.  It is useful for removable media that is shared with Windows machines, it is not useful for use as a primary fs type for Linux (or any Unix).
<pasjr> trijntje: turn down the sound levels in pulse
<Johnaha> with python, how do i write code, save it as .py then use that to convert into an exutable
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  if the machine just sits for a while (or no sound plays for a while) does it crack/pop  right befor it plays a sound?
<vonadhz> ikonia: coudlnt u just install grub 1 then?
<trijntje> Dr_Willis, yes
<vonadhz> ikonia; wats the difference or advantage of getting gfx over grub1?
<ikonia> vonadhz: if you really wanted to, but it wouldn't have the gxfboot patches
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  thats a sign of the 'power saveing' feature of the sound card/settings causing issues.
<trijntje> pasjr, whats pulse?
<ikonia> vonadhz: I strongly suggest reading about something before installing it, or at least knowing what grub-gfxboot does
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  theres some config file ya can edit to 'fix' that
<gdb> I can't remember if Ubuntu is supporting NTFS through a FUSE driver or not.  Does anyone else know off the top of their head?
<HardDrive> pulse is your heartbeat
<grawity> gdb: NTFS supports alternate streams, and ntfs-3g can use them as xattrs.  NTFS also supports detailed ACLs, and ntfs-3g can use them for Unix permissions.
<thiebaude> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<vonadhz> ikonia: thats why Im asking you guys
<Dr_Willis> gdb:  ntfs-3g uses fuse i recall.
<grawity> gdb: And yeah, Ubuntu comes with the FUSE-based ntfs-3g driver.
<vonadhz> ikonia: I couldnt really find a detailed desciption
<erUSUL> Johnaha: put « #!/usr/bin/env python  » as the first line of the program give it executable permissions
<ikonia> vonadhz: don't worry about things like grub
<pasjr> pulse audio, it is in 9.10 look in media-pulse device manager
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  you may want to learn some more linux basics befor worrying about eyecandy
<HardDrive> NTFS supports shadow copys
<ikonia> vonadhz: then why do you want to install it if you don't know what it is
<ikonia> HardDrive: not on linux it doesn't
<ikonia> HardDrive: it does not have full support on ubuntu
<HardDrive> of course it dosent
<vonadhz> ikonia: im not installing it
<HardDrive> what about HFS+ support?
<HardDrive> I have an external HFS+ drive for my imac
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ikonia> HardDrive: limited
<trijntje> Dr_Willis, I already deactivated the powersafe option in alsa-base.conf
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  im out of ideas then.
<gdb> grawity: I was using it recently to copy some data from an IRIX system to an external disk using NTFS attached to an Ubuntu machine but I didn't look into the details.  I was just glad it worked and I didn't have to reformat the external drive.
<vonadhz> ikonia: im just a fan off all the custimization so ive been wanting to change the grub boot screen and what not
<HardDrive> why is HFS+ closed too like NTFS?
<ikonia> vonadhz: it adds a graphics option
<Segaja> hi, was grip removed from the repos of ubuntu 9.10?
<dorne> how can you unfreeze your usb mouse and keyboard? The system itself is running.
<Dr_Willis> HardDrive:  yes i belive it is.
<comawhite_> HardDisk: yes HFS+ is clsoed
<comawhite_> closed*
<vonadhz> ikonia: and have had a lot of problems, Dr_wilis tried to help me but that didnt work
<lstarnes> !info grip karmic | Segaja
<ubottu> Segaja: Package grip does not exist in karmic
<HardDrive> What is the point of keeping 2 filesystems closed?
<Dr_Willis> Segaja:  yes i belive it was
<vonadhz> ikonia: Ill keep researching
<Dr_Willis> HardDrive:  go ask MS and apple.
<trijntje> Dr_Willis, np, thanks for your time
<comawhite_> HardDrive: ask them
<Johnaha> erusul, wh will that do?
<subichan> scuse me
<Segaja> hm, so where do i find a deb file for that?
<subichan> what happened to gddrescue in synaptic? i can't find it
<ikonia> HardDrive: that's nothing to do with ubuntu so offtopic here
<pasjr> trijntje, it has nothing to do with alsa, you some where turned on pulse audio, either turn it off or remove it and that should fix your sound issue
<comawhite_> you can read/write to HFS+ no problems just can only do it with root
<Segaja> or does someone know a good other tool like grip
<fgiasson> ikonia: hummm, using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy, seems good, no?
<gdb> HardDrive: Proprietry software model.  You purchase a license to use the software, but are not granted access to source code nor are you granted distribution rights.
<ActionParsnip1> HardDrive: why is any fs closed....ask the developers
<grawity> gdb: It was in ntfs-3g 'Advanced' for quite a while. Might not be in Ubuntu then. But I have tested both.
<fgiasson> (hardy, hardy-update, etc)
<ikonia> fgiasson: that should be spot on
<scunizi> HardDrive: closed files systems = "We don't want anyone playing in our sandbox"
<erUSUL> Johnaha: it will run « python yourscript »
<subitoo> hello, i have a midi keyboard that i connect through USB to my computer; then in order to hear something, i need to start qsynth, and i need to connect the output of the keyboard to the input of qsynth using qjackctl, but then i have a problem using gtick at the same time, because whenever qsynth is on, i get "Please check is speficied sound device and sample file are accessible" when i try to start the metronome
<gdiz> could someone tell me how to set up printer sharing...preferably bonjour printing but windows printing on ubuntu would work too...I've been reading that 9.10 has been having some trouble, but I wanted see if anyone had a workaround for it
<Johnaha> k
<HardDrive> if ntfs is closed up how did NTFS-3g figure it out without running into legal trouble?
<subichan> i have gutsy gibbon and when i try installing it says i should enable universe but i did enable it and through synaptic i still can't find it
<subichan> i'm talking of gddrescue
<trijntje> pasjr, where can I do that? I just did a clean install of Karmic and then I got this issue
<fgiasson> ikonia: could it be because some software that shouldn't are running?
<subichan> gnu's ddrescue, antonio diaz's
<lstarnes> HardDrive: reverse engineering file formats and filesystem formats isn't illegal
<ikonia> HardDrive: it's reversed engineered, it's not NTFS
<gdb> HardDrive: blackbox reverese engineering (ie; not decompiling) is perfectly legal.
<comawhite_> NTFS sucks anyways
<HardDrive> o
<Quan-Time> anyone here got kismet experience ?
<gdb> This is how Samba implemented a Windows domain controller.
<HardDrive> IMO NTFS is very durable
<blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a guide how to install my desktop karmic so it authenticates against my ldap server. Searching google and I get a bunch of tutorials explaining how to change things in system files. Am sure it exist easier ways in karmic. To start with, the package ldap-auth-client.
<HardDrive> HFS+ is really that durable
<ikonia> fgiasson: I don't see how, the only other option I can think of is that you've manually updated libc from outside the repositories, but I'm confident you'd have mentioned that
<ikonia> HardDrive: no -ones is arguing that
<Segaja> can i use the lenny package of grip on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ikonia> HardDrive: it's just not fully supported on linux
<Johnaha> egL « #!/usr/bin/env python  »
<Johnaha> print "hi"
<ikonia> Segaja: no
<HardDrive> ok
<ActionParsnip1> gdb: samba also had input from microsoft in development afaik
<Johnaha> saves as hi.py
<dorne> is there a way to reset the usb to get my peripherals to work  again?
<lwb> how to add a char to the  end of line
<HardDrive> the bottom line is ntfs and HFS+ dont have full support
<HardDrive> thanks for the info
<ikonia> HardDrive: correct
<comawhite_> HardDrive: yeah the only way to fix it is with Windows crappy OS, too many hard reboots and it just fails
<lwb> anyone?
<pasjr> trijntje, first look in media, do you have the pule device manger?  or look in syn manager in the installed list
<Segaja> ikonia: do you know where i can find a .deb file of grip? or do you know an other tool with the same features as grip?
<lstarnes> HardDrive: ntfs-3g's support for ntfs is very good
<HardDrive> can windows read linux filesystems?
<ikonia> Segaja: no
<Dr_Willis> Segaja:  trh the getdeb or ppa repos
<lstarnes> HardDrive: no
<comawhite_> HardDrive: not native
<grawity> HardDrive: Almost.
<ikonia> HardDrive: not very stable - but yes ext3 is supported
<Dr_Willis> !ext3 | HardDrive
<ubottu> HardDrive: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ikonia> HardDrive: you need 3rd party tools
<blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a guide how to install my desktop karmic so it authenticates against my ldap server. Searching google and I get a bunch of tutorials explaining how to change things in system files. Am sure it exist easier ways in karmic. To start with, the package ldap-auth-client.
<Segaja> Dr_Willis: getdeb.net seems to be down
<Dr_Willis> Segaja:   i dident do it...
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<comawhite_> why does Ubuntu use ext4 its tons better than ext3
<gdb> HardDrive: Yes, and the free alternatives, ext4, jfs, xfs, et al, are just as if not moreso.  I'd suggest giving ext3 a spin and see how it works for you. :-)  I'm not aware of the support status of ext4 in Ubuntu. (I just come here to help out, my main Linux is Debian).
<comawhite_> doesn't*
<fgiasson> ikonia: I did use that ubuntu (hardy) EC2 AMI: http://alestic.com/; I don't think they re-compiled libc neither
<ikonia> comawhite_: it does
<grawity> comawhite_: But it does.
<HardDrive> k thanks
<Segaja> Dr_Willis: i didn't say you did :)
<Quan-Time> anyone here got kismet experience ? (wifi scanning tool)
<subitoo> HardDrive: ext3 but not ext4 i think
<HardDrive> i will soon be installing ubuntu on my main partition instead of having it in virtualbox
<comawhite_> gdb ext4 > ext3
<subichan> oh
<Dr_Willis> ext4 is like 33% Better then ext3 :)
<pasjr> vituralbox how retro
<gdb> comawhite_: It's not generally reocommended to use ext4 in production as it's still under (reasonably) heavy development.  Fedora has made the transition but they tend to be the most technically cutting edge distribution, the early adopters.
<comawhite_> :P
<subichan> has the address of repositories changed form 7.10 to today?
<HardDrive> !exfat
<ikonia> fgiasson: I don't know for certain but you're pointing at a PPA - that PPA could include incompatible libc pacakges in it
<grawity> pasjr: huh?
<ikonia> !oldrelease > subichan
<ActionParsnip1> comawhite_: its default in karmic and lucid
<ikonia> subichan: changed a long time ago when 7.10 was made eol
<lstarnes> subichan: some mirrors may have been added or removed
<pasjr> nothing
<mke`> anyone knows if it's possible to emulate the mouse using my keyboard ? (using fluxbox on Lenny)
<comawhite_> gdb: I thought Ubuntu was earlier like Fedora
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  once the release gets so old. i THink the repos get moved to some 'archive.ubuntu.com' or similery named  server
<fgiasson> ikonia: PPA?
<lstarnes> subichan: but 7.10 itself is no longer in the main repos
<thiebaude> i have never had problems with ext4
<comawhite_> same
<ikonia> !PPA > fgiasson
<ubottu> fgiasson, please see my private message
<lstarnes> !eol | subichan
<ubottu> subichan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Dr_Willis> mke`:  ive seen it done befor.. but not sure if it was a wm feature or X feature
<trijntje> pasjr, I dont know what to look for, can you be more specific?
<subichan> oh but then how can i download something for it?
<fgiasson> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  change your sources.list
<lstarnes> subichan: use the old-releases.ubuntu.com mirror
<mke`> thx anyway dr_willis ;)
<fgiasson> ikonia: thanks for these explanations, I will poke around to see if I couldn't find the issue with this PPA
<subichan> lstarnes: i should put that in the repositories section?
<ikonia> fgiasson: may I make a suggestion
<pasjr> I have since remove 9.10 from my system, it to gave me a problem but with wireless.  I have forgot the location excatly with out looking at it I am sorry
<fgiasson> ikonia: sure, go ahead
<ikonia> fgiasson: update to ubuntus' latest updates before adding alestic repos
<lstarnes> subichan: you should use that for all of the main ubuntu repos
<ikonia> fgiasson: see if that causes you any problems
<ikonia> fgiasson: then add the alestic repo and update and see if that's the breaker
<AmokPaule> Hello, someone knows some open source alternative to flash? At best in ubuntu packet list?
<ActionParsnip1> AmokPaule: gnash or swfdec
<fgiasson> ikonia: ok will check tha
<Dr_Willis> AmokPaule:  those wont do everything the nonfree flash does
<gdb> AmokPaule: The main one I'm aware of.. are the ones ActionParsnip1 just said. lol
<mke`> so how could I test if my (serial) mouse isn't dead ? can't move it in X..
<ikonia> fgiasson: worth looking
 * gdb is too slow at the kbd this morning!
<AmokPaule> Ty you all :)
<subichan> lstarnes: the problem is i don't know where i should write the new server
<Dr_Willis> mke`:  you could go to the console and try 'sudo cat /dev/psaux' or /dev/mouse and move the thing around.
<pasjr> I will run a 9.10 live cd later today and pull the steps for you, I will post them at http://www.Micro2GB.com
<ActionParsnip1> mke`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lstarnes> subichan: in /etc/apt/sources.list, replace all instances of the old server with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<mke`> thanks .. will check it out
<subichan> lstarnes: thanks
<nastas> hi all
<gdiz> has anyone ever messed with setting up a nfs share on ubuntu...I'm kind of curious what people thought vs. smb and if it is better, how to set it up
<pasjr> Must step out for a smoke, see all later:)
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  for linux to linix nfs can worn muich bnetter
<gdb> gdiz: I'd say it depends on your client.  What OS is your client using?
<tjibbaNL> can someone help me with the gnome delays bug
<tjibbaNL> have to wait 2 minutes before gnome is completely loaded
<gdiz> my client is running os x 10.6
<gdb> As Dr_Willis is suggesting, for Linux -> Windows, Samba is your answer.  For Linux -> Linux/Unix, then NFS is the way to go.
<Vultusaur> ïðèâåò
<blinkiz> Hi. Am looking for a guide how to install my desktop karmic so it authenticates against my ldap server. Searching google and I get a bunch of tutorials explaining how to change things in system files. Am sure it exist easier ways in karmic. To start with, the package ldap-auth-client.
<gdb> Ah, I'd use Samba for that.
<Vultusaur> Êòîíèòü ïèçäèò ïî ðóññêè
<Vultusaur> ??
<gdb> For Linux -> OSX, I'd go with Samba (and that's what I'm using myself).
<lstarnes> !ru | Vultusaur
<ubottu> Vultusaur: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tjibbaNL> what is the dutch ubuntu channel?
<isolat3dsh33p> Bash question: How to split string by using a newline?
<Vultusaur> » lstarnes » Íå òû ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèøü
<subitoo> how can i use my sound for other apps when qsynth is started?
<lstarnes> !nl | tjibbaNL
<ubottu> tjibbaNL: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gdiz> gdb, so os x doesn't support nfs?
<tjibbaNL> thnx
<hit> yeah,samba is great!
<Vultusaur> õàõàõàõ
<Vultusaur> yes
<hit> easy to set up
<scunizi> gdiz: I'll bet it does.. it is a unix varient
<Vultusaur> you sekas use
<Vultusaur> you no english
<ikonia> !ru | Vultusaur
<ubottu> Vultusaur: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Vultusaur> ee
<Vultusaur> ok
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. with weechat and screen those utf-8 characters aint shoding up right..
<gdb> gdiz: It does, and you can try connecting to an NFS share with command-k (Connect to Server) but I've found Samba to be more than adequate.  Mac OS X integrates into Windows networks just fine.  I've not used it as an NFS client but I also feel that Samba (for what I suspect you want to do) works out of the box with less configuration on the Ubuntu side.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if OS-X is using samba, or if they did their own.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: it can do
<gdiz> well ok, just out of curiousity, how do you set up an nfs share on the ubuntu side?
<hit> not ever tryed
<gdb> Yes, at home I use a Windows networking protocol to hook a Mac OS X machine to a Linux machine.  And I have no Windows machines at all (other than this laptop from work).  Ironic, no?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: OS X uses samba cups and all that stuff
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: apple owns cups now
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  last i saw apple was sort of claming it 'invented' cups at  some of the web sites. :) sort of missinformation...
<erUSUL> gdb: SAMBA implements CIFS unix extensions (permissions etc..) so is not a bad choice for linux to linux anymore. or so i heard
<scunizi> erUSUL: not having touched a mac much I showed a diehard mac user http://localhost:631 to configure a difficult printer.. He'd never seen it before and was pretty amazed.. so was I that he'd never seen it. :/
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: july 2007 they bought it
<Rewt`> which flag in the mv command will overwrite directories even if they aren't empty?
<Dr_Willis> Right - they bought it.. but the site i saw sort of said they invented it. :) not bought it. heh
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: http://www.tuaw.com/2007/07/12/apple-buys-cups/
<erUSUL> scunizi: well apple surely knows how to wrap things in beatifull paper ;P be it unix cups apache ldap etc...
<sandman> Is it possible to easily upgrade to new versions of Ubuntu using aptitude dist-upgrade?
<gdb> erUSUL: That very well could be.  The end result I was looking for on OSX was to have a shared network drive on the desktop.  I'm not sure using OSX as an NFS client will provide that (I think it will work like NFS on any other Unix).  I can't see it being a bad option for Linux -> Linux.  It's pretty seamless on OSX when under /Volumes.
<sandman> Or must one install again from a CD/DVD?
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | sandman
<ubottu> sandman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<subichan> anybody knows if ubuntu supports "sparse writes" (as related to gddrescue)?
<LewisDre4m> Hello, Please help me.
<LewisDre4m> If I go into "Places" / "Network" I see a folder called "Windows Network". Inside this folder I can see all my "windows" Machines currently on my network. However If I am on my "windows" Machines I cannot see ANYTHING showing exsistance of my ubuntu machine including shares / computer NOTHING. I am so stressed trying to get this woorking is anyone there able to help?
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  i was thinking that was a feature of ext4
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  check the ext4 wiki page
<wilhart> how do i disable a program in init.d to run in startup ?
<wilhart> i.e sshd
<llutz> wilhart: sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<wilhart> please?
<yellabs> join #ubuntu-desktop
<yellabs> hmm
<yellabs> hehe
<yellabs> forgot the /
<yellabs> bey
<subichan> cat proc/partitions says sda5 but my hd isn't scsi
<LewisDre4m> There is no one here who can help?
<subichan> it's actually sata.. will this hurt when trying to rescue it?
<llutz> subichan: using libata all drives are sd now
<subichan> ah ok
<LewisDre4m> If I go into "Places" / "Network" I see a folder called "Windows Network". Inside this folder I can see all my "windows" Machines currently on my network. However If I am on my "windows" Machines I cannot see ANYTHING showing exsistance of my ubuntu machine including shares / computer NOTHING. I am so stressed trying to get this woorking is anyone there able to help?
<subichan> thanks llutz
<srv> how can i upgrade ubuntu from 9.0.4 to 9.10 using cd
<lstarnes> srv: you need the alternate cd for an in-place upgrade
<Dr_Willis> srv:  the alternative installer cd can worjk as a repo.
<DJones> !upgrade | srv
<ubottu> srv: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip1> srv: you need the alternate cd
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: is the workgroup name used by samba the same as the onw used on the windows machines?
<arubaguy> what's the fastest mirrow to download ubuntu from if i'm in aruba/barbados
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes:  Let me check, where do I find out that?
<phoenixzorn> why is Ubuntu Netbook Remix so slow on my EeePC 1000HD with 1GB of RAM and a 32GB SSD?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: in samba's configuration files
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: /etc/samba/smb.conf is probably the file to look for
<arubaguy> can wubi produce bootable LIVE usbs of ubuntu?
<dnivra_> arubaguy: I suggest you try torrents; they are lot faster plus less pressure on the server.
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: I'm just checking I have Samba correctly installed. When I type Samba into "ubuntu software center" It shows SMB4K first then Samba underneith. Which one should I install or have installeD?
<ActionParsnip1> phoenixzorn: the interface isn't overly fast. have you got 3d accelleration?
<arubaguy> dnivra_: can you give me the link this machine im on is really slow
<achadwick> phoenixzorn: does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349314 look familiar?
<phoenixzorn> brand new install, connected to the same wifi as this computer, drops wifi constantly, drops google talk connection, won't surf to websites of any kind, and attempted a download of irssi, and it crawled at 240B/sec.... in Windows, the same computer flies... never skipping a beat and downloading at the full 22mbps of my connection.
<tjibbaNL> can someone look at this http://pastebin.com/m79adc0 gnome has al huge delay at startup
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I don't know anything about the software center
<LewisDre4m> Where did you install samba from?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: sudo apt-get install samba
<phoenixzorn> achadwick, not so much... no tiling, just entirely slow...
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I used the package managers
<achadwick> phoenixzorn: be interesting to see if there's anything bubbling up to the top of "top" or "iotop" in a terminal. Doesn't sound much like a graphics issue.
<Faithful> Pulse audio is an evil piece of work chewing 80% of my CPU
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I'm using 8.04 so I don't even have the software center
<LewisDre4m> Ubuntu software center built into linux . . . oh
<LewisDre4m> lol
<LewisDre4m> k let me do as you typed.
<LewisDre4m> May I ask out of interest why you don't user 9.10?
<Hyppy> phoenixzorn: do you see anything chewing up CPU/RAM when you run top?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I like stability.
<phoenixzorn> its not a graphics issue... it's an overall sluggishness issue, which confuses me because of how well it ran before I installed it... from the flash drive, it was just as fast as windows... as soon as I installed it, it became slow
<subichan> ehm excuse me i've just run ddrescue and it started perfectly but after 3 secs it froze the system.. i'm using the gutsy live cd.. should i reset the computer or just wait?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: and it is too much of a hassle to upgrade
<dnivra_> arubaguy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<phoenixzorn> lemme check... I'm on a different laptop
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: I see.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, not sure if you remember but i was asking a while ago about a tool to display the status of key and mouse buttons for purposes of screencasts. I found : http://code.google.com/p/key-mon/
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: does your wifi device need firmare?
<srv> ActionParsnip: What is alternate cd? cant i use ubuntu 9.10 cd from ubuntu
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: especially when going from a release earlier than 9.04 to 9.10
<lstarnes> srv: no
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, no
<lstarnes> srv: you need the alternate
<lstarnes> !alternate | srv
<ubottu> srv: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: I understand.
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i saw that on some tutoprial site the other day and bookmarked it also.  o
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes:  A bit like Vista to windows 7 is not too bad but 98SE to Windows 7 is a joke!
<LewisDre4m> lol
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: is it a realtek chip?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: fwiw, I have tried ubuntu 10.04 alpha 1 in a virtual machine
<phoenixzorn> hold on
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: fwiw <----------- What does that mean?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: for what it's worth
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: i run it on my desktop now, works as well as karmic for me :)
<phoenixzorn> watching top run right now... load average 0.34, 0.13, 0.12....
<Nuz> hey, I recently updated ubuntu and grub, and I now have error that says, that searching for partition fails
<phoenixzorn> Xorg is using 1.3% proc time, and that's the highest.
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: I just installed samba the way you instructed me but I can't find the program anywhere what list is it in?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: samba isn't a regular desktop program
<Nuz> if I remove the search line in grub error goes away, how can I fix this pernamently
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it runs as a background service
<LewisDre4m> but . . . The one I was using the other day has a full GUI
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: which should be started automatically as soon as you install it or start your machine
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, Atheros card
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: reboot then run: dmesg | less     see what the bootup picks up and the settings
<LewisDre4m> oh
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: what's the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I am trying to setup a local SMTP server for testing purposes on my machine. I used postfix to do that. Now I tried to send an email but all emails get stuck in my mailq. here's the output of mailq: http://www.pastebin.ca/1723756 can anyone help?
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: I must have been using some newer thing the other day because it had a program in system admin which has a GUI
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I think there may be GUI controls for samba
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: Anyway well it said it installed so . . . what now captin?
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: theres the functionality innautilus now
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<subichan> if anybody has had experience with ddrescue please lemme know if it's supposed to freeze the system while working properly..
<Hyppy> smb://servername/share should let you connect, now
<Hyppy> in nautilus, at least
<achadwick> JustMozzy: can you ping from your mail server to the IPs in the log? Can you telnet to their port 25 from there?
<grawity> JustMozzy: Checked /var/log/mail.log?
<JustMozzy> achadwick: ping works but telnet doesn't. how come it is trying to use the foreign SMTP to send the email?
<ActionParsnip> LewisDre4m: i can send you my smb.conf for reference if you want, its childishly simple
<ngirard> Hi all. I've just installed gedit-dev, which contains such /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gedit-2.20.pc file. Yet pkg-config doesn't list gedit. Any thoughts ?
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (Atheros b/g)
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: hey hey hey! Now In PLACES / NETWORK / WINDOWS NETWORK / there is not only the original "WORKSNET" WITH my windows machines in but a folder now called  "WORKSGROUP" which has my linux computer in. is this a good sign?
<grawity> JustMozzy: That's what a MTA is _supposed_ to do: it transmits messages to the recipient's MTA.
<grawity> JustMozzy: Where else would it put them?
<LewisDre4m> ActionParsnip: I'll see how I go with this first so I can understand but thank you so much anyway.
<saftsack_> hey, is there a ready ubuntu 6.06 bootcd which has sshd on it?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: you probably need to change something
<lstarnes> saftsack_: why 6.06?
<JustMozzy> grawity: hmm... ok... I am not so experienced in SMTP. I used to use some free SMTP software on windows and that's all actually
<saftsack_> lstarnes, the ips drivers in the kernel seems to be broken or something in later kernel versions. so my serveraid-7k is not detected properly
<JustMozzy> grawity: so what can I do to make it work?
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: So just to confirm in Networks / windows  network there is two folder one called "WORKSNET" which is my network and has windows pc;s in but a folder called WORKSGROUP which has my linux pc in. Now what captin!?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: if you run: uname -r   do you see: 2.6.31-11-generic
<JustMozzy> grawity: telnet to the IP with port 25 gives me "no route to host" (and that's actually what I find in the logs too)
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: you have to edit the workgroup used by samba in /etc/samba/smb.conf, then reload or restart samba
<achadwick> JustMozzy: well, since this is a general Ubuntu support channel and you're asking specific questions about postfix, a big'n'complex piece of software, you might want to try the postfix mailing lists or forums (if they have them)
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, 2.6.31-16-generic (netbook remix)
<grawity> JustMozzy: How about other SMTP servers? Gmail has five, use 'dig gmail.com mx'
<phoenixzorn> (my addition, not in the uname)
<phoenixzorn> heh
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: cool, this may help: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318375
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: How might one go about doing that lol? When this is done will it but my "linux pc" into the works net folder or is that now how its done?
<grawity> JustMozzy: Also test your ISP's, your (school|workplace)'s, Yahoo's, other SMTP servers.
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, wifi just dropped again for no reason on the netbook...
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I don't know
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: probably
<achadwick> JustMozzy: but in this case I'd be having a stern look at my firewall in case it's eating part of the TCP conversation (ping being not-TCP)
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: Do you not have a network set up?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it only has two systems on it
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: ok cool run: dmesg | tail
<lstarnes> plus a third if you cound the router
<lstarnes> *count
<LewisDre4m> Well for the purpose of this so does mine as all are turned off apart from one machine. So do you have two folders? One called WORKSGROUP and one called "thenameofyournetwork"?
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: Well for the purpose of this so does mine as all are turned off apart from one machine. So do you have two folders? One called WORKSGROUP and one called "thenameofyournetwork"?
<JustMozzy> achadwick: I don't have a firewall installed actually... I tried to telnet my localhost and send from there but the same thing happens. isn't there some simple piece of software that just directly sends from the localhost rather than going through gmail?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I don't have any such "WORKSGROUP" folder
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  those are the 'workgroups' they are not folders..
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, one sec... trying to get pastebin to load so I can... damn... dropped it again.
<JustMozzy> unless I am missunderstanding the whole thing
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  thats jkust how ms is showing them'
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: ok thank you.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  set the workgroup the same on all pc's
<arubaguy> anyone know of an 100mb linux that has wireless drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, just keeps saying authentication with AP timed out.
<grawity> JustMozzy: You are sending a message to Gmail. Your computer _must_ contact Gmail's servers to deliver that message.
<billy> hello. im having problems installing XP on my dual boot ubuntu due to a boot error. How can i scan my hard drive for errors and fix them in ubuntu. Cheers
<Dr_Willis> arubaguy:  puppylinux, or tinycorelinux. (ya need to install the rireless on tcl however)
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes:  I wonder why I have a WORKSGROUP with this linux computer in.
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: you should also look in /etc/modprobe.d/  for a file name blacklist-ath5k or somesuch, make sure you are blacklisting ath_pci and ath_hal but NOT ath5k
<JustMozzy> grawity: makes sense lol
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  thats the default workgroup for  the linux box.
<phoenixzorn> which is silly, since the authentication NEVER times out on any other machine that's ever been on my network, including the same netbook running windows
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: What do you mean? I can't change my "WORKSNET" net work name.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<iceroot> LewisDre4m: samba
<grawity> JustMozzy: So, can you connect to _any_ SMTP server?
<aboSamoor> eclipse-pydev is not in karmic anymore ! Any workaround ?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  change the workgroups on whate ver machines you want to be the same.
<LewisDre4m> iceroot: Read up We have been on Samba for about 20 mins.
<achadwick> LewisDre4m: also the default workgroup for an awful lot of SMB-speaking kit out there. Windows too IIRC.
<grawity> JustMozzy: Some ISPs block outgoing SMTP connections.
<iceroot> LewisDre4m: then post complete questions
<surf> hi I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my note 2 days ago. I continuosly have one core of the cpu running at 100% even when everything is closed. It says: udevd --daemon 100% cpu
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  change the linxu box.. or the other box..  it dosent matter.
<LewisDre4m> iceroot: shh
<arubaguy> Dr_Willis: but on puppy i dont have to install it - its fresh to go on a usb stick?
<grawity> JustMozzy: Btw, is it a server or a personal computer?
<Dr_Willis> arubaguy:  it can run from cd/usb yes.
<iceroot> LewisDre4m: i dont scroll the whole channel sto see if you have ask a full question
<LewisDre4m> iceroot: shhh
<JustMozzy> grawity: a personal computer. as I said I just need it for testing purposed. I tried using my gmail smtp but I get errors from openssl
<Dr_Willis> arubaguy:  so can 'TinyCoreLinux' and TCL will be like 10mb for the iso then another 20mb for the wirless drivers
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: I would like to change this box. (Ubuntu) machine. so it goes with the "WORKSNET" thing. if that makes any sence?
<arubaguy> Dr_Willis: i know it can probably run from usb, but does it have wireless drivers?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  the go edit the samba smb.cfg file  like i mentioned earlier
<achadwick> surf: could you run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal and pastebin the last bit of output for us?
<achadwick> !paste | surf
<ubottu> surf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> LewisDre4m: The SMB workgroup can be changed by editing smb.cfg, or by running 'gksu system-config-samba'
<gui7> ello
<Dr_Willis> arubaguy:  both can support many wirless cards
<gui7> how can i make it so that a user doesn't need a password to log in?
<gui7> im running 9.10 btw
<billy> hello. im having problems installing XP on my dual boot ubuntu due to a boot error. How can i scan my hard drive for errors and fix them in ubuntu. Cheers
<gui7> the option is greyed out and the forums havent helped
<LewisDre4m> grawity:  ok thank you, i'm very new to this so confused. Let me go through and find the CFG file.
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  you can set gdm to auto login as a specific user
<gui7> Dr_Willis, how?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  you may want to read up on samba also
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  its a setting right there in the 'login manager' tool
<grawity> LewisDre4m: Eh, it's smb.conf actually, sorry. It is in /etc/samba/
<LewisDre4m> I have done. I don;'t want to read anything. I just want this to work and never touch the bloody thing again.
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, it says - in the blacklist-ath_pci.conf - that "For some atheros 5k RF MACs, the madwifi driver loads but fails to correctly initialize the hardware, leaving it in a state from which ath5k cannot recover.  To prevent this condition, stop madwifi from loading by default.  use Jockey to select one driver or the other. (Ubuntu: #315056, #323830)"
<achadwick> surf: if you have a runaway udevd, it should log there and be continually spitting out lines about stuff.
<Bear10> what type of file do i make in order for a set of commands to run?
<LewisDre4m> grawity: let me have a look
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  setting the workgroup is like one of the first lines of the config file. and you may need to restart samba service after changeing it
<achadwick> Bear10: an executable text file. Use gedit, gvim, or any other text editor.
<surf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d16e42ec6
<phoenixzorn> ActionParsnip, how do I stop madwifi from running by default?
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: I'm in samba. now what?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  with samba it pays big time to read up on what it can do.
<surf> achadwick, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d16e42ec6
<ActionParsnip> phoenixzorn: there will be lines below that detailing blacklisted modules, blacklist all except ath5k
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  read the config file and look for the workgroup setting... apply what we have been saying
<Bear10> achadwick, thanks
<phoenixzorn> the only thing in the list is blacklist ath_pci
<vonadhz> Hey
<achadwick> surf: bother. Nothing abut udev in there.
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: There is about 7500 lines of writting in there what exactly am I looking for?
<surf> achadwick, ok so? The udevd --daemon is 100% cpu
 * om26er wonders which version of ubuntu phoenixzorn is using
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  setting the workgroup is like one of the first lines of the config file. and you may need to restart samba service after changeing it
<gui7> Dr_Willis, do you mean the "login screen" or the "users settings"?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:   search for the words 'workgroup' perhaps
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: Hey i have a question, I got the boot screen for grub to work but how can I make it last longer?
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: There is about 7500 lines of writting in there what exactly am I looking for?
<number_2> i have to take a dump.
<phoenixzorn> om26er, 9.10 Netbook Remix
 * number_2 shits
<Bear10> achadwick, is there a specific file format?
<achadwick> surf: hmm. I'd suggest running strace on the runaway process to see what it's up to.
 * number_2 takes a shit
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  put forth a little effort.. its the 2nd actual setting in the file dude.
<riddley> how can I get audio preview in k3b on Karmic? I turned on Advanced GUI Options so I can see "Play track" but it's greyed out.
<Dr_Willis> workgroup=
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: Is there like a time setting somewhere in the /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
 * number_2 craps
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  never noticed.
 * number_2 takes a crap
 * number_2 takes a dump
<achadwick> Bear10: UNIX line endings, prefereably. It's conventional and sometimes necessary to start with #!/bin/sh on the 1st line
<phoenixzorn> thinking about trying eeebuntu, since it's built specifically for my machine.
<rods> howdy! Got an interesting problem. Anytime I change my monitor resolution, my internet drops away (daemon dies?). Any ideas?
<gui7> i can't seem to fidn that gdm option
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: so is it possible to have it last longer than a split second?
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: "dude" With all the respect in the world I have no idea what on earth you are talking about and what a "setting" in a line of code looks like.
<gui7> there's an option to not require a password at login, but it's greyed out
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  have what last longer?
<Bear10> achadwick, well i mean extension to saving the file
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: does yours only last for 1 second
 * number_2 shits
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  it says 'workgroup=XXXXXXXXX'
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: the boot screen in grub
 * number_2 defecates
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: the picture
<om26er> kick him
 * number_2 craps
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<LewisDre4m>    workgroup = WORKGROUP
 * number_2 poops
 * number_2 feces
<FloodBot4> number_2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  i got it set to show for like 10 sec as the menu times out
<om26er> !op | number_2
<ubottu> number_2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * number_2 bowel movement
<vonadhz> how can you do that?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: how can you do that?
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  its in the /etc/default/grub file I belive
<LewisDre4m> look we can't all share dr_woillis
<LewisDre4m> lol
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vonadhz> awesome
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: Which bit shall I change?
<LewisDre4m> Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<LewisDre4m>    workgroup = WORKGROUP
 * Dr_Willis notices all hes doing is reading the docs/config coments to people
<achadwick> surf: "ps axu | grep udevd", get the Process ID, then if you have 513 say, "sudo strace -p 513". Ctrl-C to stop strace.
<ChogyDan> phoenixzorn: I used to use the kernel at http://array.org/ubuntu/
<LewisDre4m> workgroup = WORKSNET?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  comments say thats the workgroup setting.. so yes.. that IS in fact the workgroup..
<rods> howdy! Got an interesting problem. Anytime I change my monitor resolution, my internet drops away (daemon dies?). Any ideas?
<achadwick> surf: alternatively, paste the PID that's at the top of, er, "top"
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: I'm still waiting on your instruction of what to change and what to change it to?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: where is it in there?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  and restart ehs samba service
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  cahnge it to whatever workgroup you want.
<achadwick> surf: which'll reliably identify the one that's gone berserk
<LewisDre4m> so . . . Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<LewisDre4m>    workgroup = WORKSNET      ?????
<mercutio22> hi. I can't hibernate on karmic unr. Is this a known issue? I can suspend alright, but not hibernate
<grawity> LewisDre4m: ...yes.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  is that the name of the workgroup? if so change it..
<surf> achadwick, the PID is 491
<LewisDre4m> grawity: Thank you straight forward answer I like ;D
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: where is it in there?
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: Doing it now
<csvsai> There is a problem, login screen hangs in jaunty, it happens only after we install ldap module (we are in college), it resolves on restarting gdm, any solutions to it
<grawity> LewisDre4m: Also, you'll need to restart the samba daemon, and logout/login again.
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  read the comments and the grub2 wiki page..
<gui7> anyone know what the difference between a "desktop user" and "unprivileged" is?
<MarderIII> rods: (WAG) not enoug memory?
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: okay
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: It is only letting me SAVEAS I obviously dont have rights . . . how do I bypass this?
<surf> achadwick, I have strace -p 491 running
<achadwick> surf: then "sudo strace -p 491" in a terminal, minus quotes. The udevd in question might well be spitting out system calls which identify files that aren't there, permissions issues or other oddities
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<achadwick> surf: ah - you're ahead of me
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  for editing system files.. you need to do so as root.
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | LewisDre4m
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<surf> achadwick, there's a flood of infos...
<vonadhz> Dr_Willis: where on the wiki page?
<rods> MarderIII shouldn't be a problem--6 GB RAM, more than enough swap memory as needed
<achadwick> surf: Ctrl-C it, and pastebin the bit that's spinning
<georkor> hello everybody
<MarderIII> rods: sometimes processes get killed by linux if not enough memory
<Dr_Willis> vonadhz:  no idea. its a wiki page - it can change daily. it says 'GRUB_TIMEOUT=10' here..  such a confuseing name. :_)
<rods> MarderIII anyway to force it to continue?
<LewisDre4m> DR_willist what is it I type to get into that file is it GKGET? or something?
<achadwick> * that's repeating
<surf> achadwick, yeah I'm doing it
<om26er> !hello | georkor
<ubottu> georkor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MarderIII> rods: in that case... not a clue. What does the log show?
<LewisDre4m> grawity: do you know how to get me into that file as root? I don't think dr_wilis knows?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m: sudo vi /path/to/fileto/edit/as/root
<rods> MarderIII: how do I check the log? (still a newb--sorry :-/)
<LewisDre4m> I type that into terminal?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: alt+f2 then gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:   You should really read a few of theese linux tutorials that are out there.  theres dozens of ways to edit a fuile as root.
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: LEgend thats what i'm after!
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: vi is a rather tricky editior for new users
<surf> achadwick, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m214ec877 kinda mad
<grawity> LewisDre4m: You know the editor's name. Dr_Willis pointed you at the command needed to run it as root.
<grawity> LewisDre4m: So...
<MarderIII> rods: (top of my head) /var/log/syslog file, check it with an editor /viewer
<rods> MarderIII will do
<LewisDre4m> grawity: I'm just copying lstarness command thing to get me in there
<MarderIII> rods: check messages file to
<grawity> LewisDre4m: Someday you will need to do things yourself.
<MarderIII> rods: to -> too
<Dr_Willis> it pays to 'learn what you are doing' not just 'do whatever someone says'
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone can teach me how to search a word in a list of text file ?
<LewisDre4m> I am? All I asked is how the truck I run a file as root?
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<grawity> ubuntunewbie: 'grep'
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  use the grep command.
<dnivra_> ubuntunewbie: grep is what you need
<om26er> ubuntunewbie, ctrl+f
<Dr_Willis> !info grep
<ubottu> grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.5.4-4 (karmic), package size 218 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<grawity> LewisDre4m: And Dr_Willis told you, 'sudo' and 'gksu'.
<ubuntunewbie> grep ? ok let me google
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it still helps to learn exactly what each component of a command does
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: grep word file
<rods> MarderIII segfault?
<Dr_Willis> !info color-grep
<ubottu> Package color-grep does not exist in karmic
<om26er> ohh]
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<rods> MarderIII I see some segfault errors
<achadwick> surf: ugh, unreadable. Um, perhaps the output of "udevadm monitor" would be better...
<Dr_Willis> My grep is in color. :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: GNU grep already has colours
<MarderIII> rods: eeep.. means either faulty program or incorrect library
<LewisDre4m> I agree and maybe once I can actually do basic fudging things like see a computer on a network i'll sit down and learn, however at the moment i'm still 50 / 50 whether I should go back to windows.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  now thats progress!
<surf> achadwick, lol
 * achadwick really shouldv'e remembered that.
<LewisDre4m> right I have put in the thing gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and changed WORKSGROUP to WORKSNET
<rods> MarderIII know any good tricks to fix? This has been an issue for awhile (internet drops out in screen resolution change)
<gui7> i think i may have solved my problem: http://www.danellis.co.uk/drupal/node/7
<LewisDre4m> Then you mentioned about restarting SAMBA, How do I do that?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: open a terminal first
<LewisDre4m> ok
<grawity> LewisDre4m: Run the command "/etc/init.d/samba restart" as root [using sudo].
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  sudo service samba  restart
<surf> achadwick, ah can't understand it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m37a2a3e
<bobibobi> Hi all, I have a issue with an Asus 1005HA
<Dr_Willis> dont get into the init.d/XXX habbit. use the service command
<nostram^> hi, can anyone help me with a Live distribution question?
<bobibobi> After I wake up the laptop from sleep, the wired network card is missing, even from lspci
<MarderIII> rods: could be there are some missing libraries, but i don't know how you can check that easily.
<Dr_Willis> actually samba MIGHT restart when it says its config changed.. i forget if it does or not
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: I typed suda service samba restart anything happend.
<bobibobi> The wired card is Attansic L1 Gigabit, pciid 1969:1062
<nostram^> i would like to generate a live distribution with custom kernels, is it possible?
<dondino_> hello all..
<nostram^> (custom drivers, sorry)
<grawity> LewisDre4m: 'sudo', not 'suda'.
<dondino_> I am in desperate need of help...
<dnivra_> !hello | dondino_
<ubottu> dondino_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [ OK ]
<grawity> dondino_: Then why don't you just ask your question.
<achadwick> surf: or use "udevadm monitor --property" for more info about what hardware's triggering the events
<surf> achadwick, before when I did ctrl-z to strace -p 491 did I kill the process or only the strace? Because now in top the process has disappeared
<dondino_> yes, please hold on.. as I write everything
<MarderIII> rods: only way i know is to check it manually with ld.  Question : which program segfaults?
<achadwick> surf: ctrl-z backgrounds. Use ctrl-c ideally.
<LewisDre4m> btw while on subject where is a good page to learn what sudo and gkget all that crap means?
<achadwick> surf: but either one will onyl affect strace.
<lstarnes> !sudo | LewisDre4m
<LewisDre4m> is there a wiki page with the commands so I know what they all mean
<ubottu> LewisDre4m: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<surf> achadwick, yeah sorry it was ctrl-c. Ok. But now the daemon is not present in top. The cpu is normally going 1/2%
<rods> MarderIII I get the following: npviewer.bin[3883]: segfault at ff999ed8 ip 00000000ff999ed8 sp 00000000ff85b24c error 14
<LewisDre4m> ok cool,
<rods> not sure where to check on that
<surf> achadwick, also yesterday, to say the truth, I had /usr/bin/x running 100% cpu
<nostram^> does anyone know how to install kernel drivers inside a Live distribution (in casper kernel)
<LewisDre4m> Anyway . . . So It said it stopped the service and then Restarted the service. And now?
<LewisDre4m> Is that finished?
<surf> achadwick, I restarted it and it worked... but why?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  should be..
<ubuntunewbie> sorry , I still dont know how to use "grep" searching words
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  windows can sometimes be stupid and not see the workgroup changes for some time
<dnivra_> ubuntunewbie: check man pages. man grep.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  grep pattern file
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: grep "text to find"  file-to-search
<achadwick> surf: the x thing might be itself triggered by a berserk udev. But not sure there.
<dondino_> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 for the first time today. I played with it some time.. then I said.. its not the one I want. Some people suggested me to pass to Kubuntu, and see if KDE fits better for me.. and they made me issue a command from the console : "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop". I issued that command from the 9.10 consolle, and it started to download packages, and then install..all in console. At one point it stopped
<trism> ubuntunewbie: or to search a directory, grep -nHR "words to search for" directory_name
<erUSUL> dondino_: ok; and the question is?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes :  ? grep "text to find"  "location" ? I though it can seach all text file on a location folder
<Dr_Willis> dondino_: when it gets done.. on the LIOGIN screen theres a menu to select KDE
<dondino_> the question is.. why this kubuntu is not working? it opens only the terminal window
<dondino_> where are the menus? the taskbar? etc?
<ubuntunewbie> thanks trism , tying now
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: Ok, I still have two "What I was calling Folders" In NETWORKS / ONE CALLED WORKSGROUP and ONE CALL WORKSNET. But now my computer isn't in WORKSGROUP . . but it isnt in worksnet either lol is that wrong>? or ok?
<MarderIII> rods: never heard of it. I think that program _voilently_ objects to screen changes :-) I would look into it if it can be uninstalled, or otherwise start ubuntu in the correct screen size
<albertxiaoyu> Does anyone know how to configure gopenvpn?
<achadwick> udev responds to changes in hardware configuration, and is supposed to be quiet almost all of the time. By I've seen samba trigger spurious events in it in the past...
<nostram^> ubuntunewbie: grep Hi *.*
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  bash basics.. learn to use wildcards...   grep patterh /path/*
<surf> achadwick, ah how can I monitor these things? My cpu is claiming for peace! =D
<albertxiaoyu> I want a help.
<achadwick> surf: *But. and yes, it was intermittent (-> annoying to fix, never happening when you want to fix it)
<grawity> nostram^: That won't match files without extensions.
<grawity> LewisDre4m: Did you logout and login, as I've told you to?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:   windowes can get confused when   new machines appar on the network.  it may take it a few min to show up. Hit F5 a few times or tell it to brows all the machines/workgroups
<nostram^> yep, lame answer, sorry :-/
<surf> achadwick, haha lol yeah it is. I'll leave htop opened to see what happens
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: You must have misunderstood, when I say what I did I mean thats what I see on my ubuntu machine. I havent even looked on it xp machine yet.
<achadwick> surf: you could install a cpu usage grapher in your panel :/
<achadwick> surf: or keep a top running. Good luck.
<surf> achadwick, I have the monitor manager
<rob_p> albertxiaoyu: OpenVPN has many configuration options.  How you configure it will depend on what your requirements are.  Have you been to:  http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<surf> achadwick, thx for the moment.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  check with the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' to see what machines are on the network now.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  i rareluy cahnge workgroups. so not sure what else is needed to make them refresh
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: Should I see "LEWISDRE4m" computer inside the WORKSNET folder inside NETWORKS? ON UBUNTU! ignore xp atm.
<Lartza_> Hi, I am looking for easy distro to install on a Asus Eee PC 4G
<Lartza_> That is with Intel Mobile processor
<Lartza_> I am an advanced user myself, but the PC will be for not so techy person.
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  you should see the local machines  shares -  on the local machine yes..  it might not bother to show the workgroup name.
<Lartza_> Now, Ubuntu Netbook Remix tells it is for the Atom processor EeePc's
<Lartza_> So?
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  yes - most netbook remix's are for atom cpus
<ikonia> Lartza_: if you're an advanced user it should be no problem to do your research on distros
<Dr_Willis> Lartza_:  most normal disrtos work fine on them also
<achadwick> Hmm. Is that still true? ISTR netbook-remix stuff was only CPU-specific very early on
<Lartza_> ikonia: We'll, most of the distros are for Atom's like Willis said or they are outdated.
<achadwick> But I may well be wrong here.
<nostram^> anyone knows how to install drivers in a Live ubuntu kernel?
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Willis: You are not understanding my question at all. hmmm Ok, On Ubuntu machine I navigate to NETWORKS / WINDOWS NETWORKS / AND THEN I HAVE "WORKSGROUP" and "WORKSNET" Neither of which currently have my UBUNTU MACHINE LEWISDRe4m showing in either, does that matter?
<ikonia> Lartza_: so as an advanved user it should be easy ro do research
<Lartza_> Netbook Remix should run on this too, but how well?
<ikonia> nostram^: they are normally modules that you drop into the kernel's modules directory
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  i would think you sould see the pc there somewhere.. You do actually have some 'shares' setup?  see if the xp box now sees them
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  i imagine if you loggedout/rebooted the 'workgroup'  would vanish and just show worksnet
<nostram^> not exactly, ikonia, as live distributions are "prepared" and does not seem to be configurable so easily
<ikonia> nostram^: ahhh this is for a livecd
<Dr_Willis> nostram^:  depends on what you are isntalling. Ive instaleld things on a live cd. it uses the ramdisk
<nostram^> it's a pendrive live, indeed
<LewisDre4m> Dr_wilis you still dont understand what im asking rofl I must be not making sense. Dude I can see my WINDOWS XP MACHINE inside the "WORKSNET thing" What Im saying is should I not be able to see a little icon of THIS COMPUTER im using now inside one of those?
<ikonia> nostram^: ok - then you'll need to uncompress the sqaushfs file systems, add the mofules and recompress
<nostram^> yeah, but i want to install nvidia custom driver and a couple of drivers more
<s0u][ight> hello, can someone take a look at this http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1.1261496316.png and tell me why the alt+f2 pop-up screen shows the brasero image in stead of the nautilus one?
<Dr_Willis> LewisDre4m:  just reboot the thing and see if it shows up then. and YOU do actually have a share enabled to be appearing in the list?
<LewisDre4m> right im rebooting brb
<LewisDre4m> sorry man I know Im a pain in the rectum.
<nostram^> is there any way to boot from the Live pendrive and save eveything up?
<ikonia> nostram^: no
<nostram^> i mean, install the drivers in the ramdisk
<s0u][ight> nostram^, casper-rw file :)
<Dr_Willis> nostram^:  You can make a save file on the pendrive. and save changes
<ikonia> nostram^: you need to uncompress - add - recompress
<nostram^> casper-rw file just saves settings and stuff like that
<nostram^> not kernel options
<Dr_Willis>  You can edit the boot menu on the pendrive nostram^
<Dr_Willis> and change options
<nostram^> ikonia, i've tried to do that, but kernel does not seem to load that drivers
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Vst6gQ> hola
<ikonia> nostram^: it should do, try putting the modules in on the livecd and doing a modprobe
<nostram^> you mean setting a modprobe inside /etc/rc.local?
<coderman> @majecki-new
<nostram^> so it will load at every boot-up?
<jas72> I wanted to dual boot ubuntu and mandriva but grub2 would not boot my mandriva partition any advice I would be grateful full.
<ikonia> nostram^:, no I mean type modprobe to test the module will load
<nostram^> aha
<nostram^> i did not tried that
<insane> hi everyone
<kinja-sheep> hi insane
<nostram^> and there's no need to rebuild the modules tree?
<surf> achadwick, hi again. I had a kernel panic. I had to reboot.
<insane> i'll check somethin' i wanna extract instrumental from a song; how can i do this ?
<sandman> Can someone help me configure GRUB to boot off an ISO image?
<kinja-sheep> sandman: GRUB can't do that. GRUB2 can. Are you using GRUB2?
<sandman> Yes
<ikonia> insane: you can't do that you need multi-tracked audio format files for that
<coderman> @majecki-new
<phoenixzorn> back to work on the android kernel... yay
<insane> from mp3 files i can't do that ?
<kinja-sheep> sandman: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<ikonia> insane: no, that's compressed audio
<insane> so how can i do
<insane> ?
<ikonia> insane: I've just told you - you need the multi-track audio files to disable the vocal tracks
<LewisDre4m> i'm back
<gdiz> someone told me how to do samba printing by editing the cups.conf file, but I have since forgotten.  Does anyone know how to do that?
<insane> sorry ok
<LewisDre4m> so now If I am to go right click on a folder inside my HOME folder, technically it should show on windows machine?
<mmarc__1> hi, could you please help me to disable sleep action on led close
<LewisDre4m> Dr_Wilis I mean right click on a folder and share it i should see it from windows machine?
<mmarc__1> I thought I've disabled it by switching of led action in /etc/acpi and replacing led.sh script, but it is still working. Ughr!
<OerHeks> gdiz open browser > localhost:631
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: they have both gone!
<insane> some programs can do that ?
<LewisDre4m> lstarnes: If I go right click on a folder and share it I should see it show up on windows machine?
<rods> MarderIII: you still here?
<ikonia> insane: some programs do what ?
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: I'm not sure.  I don't use windows-like sharing very often
<ferda> Mmarc__1: it can be set simply in gui.
<rods> MarderIII I have a pastebin for the issue as it showed up in the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/344785/
<insane> ... to get multi-track audio files
<gdiz> OerHeks, yeah I changed all the settings on the CUPS administration page, but I still can't access the printer for samba printing
<LewisDre4m> ok well i'll go see.
<ikonia> insane: no
<insane> :(
<LewisDre4m> Anyway my Ubuntu machine icon is now not in "worksgroup" but not in WORKSNET either lol
<LewisDre4m> so who knows .. . I will go see if it worked anyway
<mmarc__1> ops, lid, not led
<mmarc__1> I'm trying to switch off sleeping action when lid closes
<friendishan> any good video editor?
<friendishan> like windows media player?
<surf> wmp is not an editor
<om26er> friendishan, does windows media player edit videos
<om26er> omg!
<friendishan> om26er idk
<om26er> friendishan, so why ask?
<surf> friendishan, do you want to play videos or edit?
<Pip> how to change root's password ?
<friendishan> i want to double the speed of frames and add an image in the middle of the video (image stays for 5 seonds)
<kinja-sheep> If it is an editor, it would say Windows Media Editor.
<Pip> I have just installed ubuntu, want to change the root's password
<ikonia> Pip: use sudo to do root functions
<ikonia> !sudo | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<insane> i have another issue sound comes frome speakers and headphones at the same time
<friendishan> surf i want to double the speed of frames of the video and add an image in the middle of the video (image stays for 5 seonds)
<om26er> Pip, administration>>users and groups
<insane> i can't fix it !
<friendishan> surf format will be flv and jpeg respectively
<insane> with kmix i can mute headphones that's all
<mmarc__1> cmon, guys, what's the trick? This option was implemented on all distros I've seen: I don't want to do ANYTHING, then netbook lid closes. How to do that in ubuntu? Manual editing /etc/acpi does not help.
<surf> friendishan, so you need to edit it. Let's see... I used Kino and cinelerra to edit videos
<todd1> I have a nfs-common error -- what do I do?
<friendishan> do they allow to add a image in between the video?
<insane> please help !
<mmarc__1> Power management preferences also has no such option.
<om26er> !help | insane
<Hyppy> toddl: what is the error?
<ubottu> insane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<friendishan> om26er he already asked
<om26er> friendishan, so.
<todd1> when I add/remove programs or update I get a nfs-common error
<rods> Howdy all! My nm-applet keeps disapears (and disconnecting--probably closing) anytime I resize my display. Any idea what could be causing this?
<friendishan> !investigate > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<WinterWeaver> how do I add a ppa (ie. ppa:gnome-zeitgeist/ppa) to my sources via terminal?
<friendishan> epinky
<mmarc__1> THANK YOU for so many responces for question about lid!
<om26er> friendishan, great what you want?
<Hyppy> toddl: can you paste the error?
<friendishan> surf u der?
<surf> friendishan, yes
<friendishan> surf do they allow to add a image in between the video?
<kinja-sheep> WinterWeaver: Karmic?
<todd1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<todd1>  nfs-common
<todd1>  nfs-kernel-server
<WinterWeaver> kinja-sheep, yup
<surf> friendishan, could be. They're video editors
<om26er> WinterWeaver, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome-zeitgeist/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<kinja-sheep> WinterWeaver: What om26er said.
<friendishan> i want to double the speed of frames of the video and add an image in the middle of the video (image stays for 5 seonds)
<WinterWeaver> thanks om26er kinja-sheep
<om26er> WinterWeaver, np :)
<Hyppy> toddl: do you have extra PPAs assigned besides the stock ubuntu ones?
<surf> friendishan, if you're used to wm maker then try KdenLive which is similar (when you run that disable compiz)
<WinterWeaver> om26er, kinja-sheep, it added the ppa etc. just too bad I'm getting a 404 on it :( ... wonder why
<friendishan> surf ok but how do i disable compiz?
 * om26er dont know
<todd1> what is a PPA?
<kinja-sheep> WinterWeaver: I don't see any karmic packages for Gnome Zeitgeist
<erUSUL> friendishan: System>Pereferences>appearance|| Effects tab
<om26er> !ppa  todd1
<trinium> hello
<kinja-sheep> !ppa | todd1
<ubottu> todd1: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<surf> friendishan, go to system --> preferences --> look --> visual effects and select none
<BlouBlou> trinium: Hi
<trinium> how to create program by database
<Hyppy> toddl: If you don't know, you probably don't.  There should be extra errors further up in the output... can you see anything else that mentions nfs-common?
<maco> friendishan: its "appearance" not "look"
<friendishan> surf it was already none :P
<WinterWeaver> kinja-sheep, hmm... ok I guess I'll just have to download it manually to play with zeitgeist
<WinterWeaver> thx anyway
<friendishan> maco ok
<surf> friendishan, ok so compiz should be off. Try the program though
<AlienDK> Yesterday, I installed Xfce with some fancy terminal stuff. Now Ubuntu says I'm running Xubuntu and I don't like Xfce that much so I would like to remove Xfce from my Ubuntu install so it uses GNOME as default GUI again.
<friendishan> surf thanks
<AlienDK> Anyone knows what to do?
<AlienDK> :(
<surf> friendishan, np. Hope it will work gl
<om26er> !puregnome | AlienDK
<ubottu> AlienDK: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<friendishan> i will be back after trying it :)
<trinium> recomend use mssql or mysql, program of the inventory
<aeon-ltd> AlienDK: just go to synaptics if you have it and uninstall from there
<AlienDK> Not KDE
<AlienDK> XFCE :(
<todd1> This is the text above the error (when I installed openoffice data program)...
<todd1> Adding system user `statd' (UID 116) ...
<todd1> Adding new user `statd' (UID 116) with group `nogroup' ...
<todd1> useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<todd1> adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /var/lib/nfs -g nogroup -s /bin/false -u 116 statd' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<todd1> dpkg: error processing nfs-common (--configure):
<FloodBot4> todd1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlouBlou> AlienDK: remove xfce packets (xubuntu-splash too)
<om26er> AlienDK, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<AlienDK> will try
<BlouBlou> AlienDK: In synpatic should appear what packets did you install when you installed xfce
<AlienDK> I cannot find any :S
<trinium> please, i request a idea about program of inventory,
<DarkHelmut> Hola everyone
<mmarc__1> OK, I'm ignored here, anyway, maybe someone can hear me: forcing users to undertake blank screen, shut down or suspend action on lid close is not a good idea. Be flexible, Ubuntu, and keep free from stupid assumptions, or you will soon become Windows.
<AlienDK> om26er
<AlienDK> Thanks for the link
<AlienDK> Will try that remove command
<Hyppy> toddl: it can't install because your passwd file is locked.  Unless you want to try and investigate, rebooting should clear it up.
<maco> mmarc__1: what is wrong with "blank screen"?
<aeon-ltd> AlienDK: synaptics isn't a qt app so i don't get what you mean
<maco> mmarc__1: you cant see the screen when it's closed anyway
<DarkHelmut> mmarc_1: you can set it to "do nothing on lid close"
<kinja-sheep> maco +1
<terror__> heh
<aeon-ltd> AlienDK: sorry message mistake
<todd1> I will look into the passwd file.  Is that something to do with the password?
<maco> todd1: historically, yes
<DarkHelmut> anyone know how to get it to not prompt me for the install CD when installing certain apps? I want it to just go out to the repos
<AlienDK> np :P
<mmarc__1> maco: that is what I call "wrong assumptions". I plugged external monitor, and I don't want to do anything when lid closes.
<harsh> hi guys.. m havin pblm wid connectin the internet wid ubuntu...sm1 help!
<dKingston> question. i have a hp pavilion dv6000 here, and the wireless will not work
<maco> DarkHelmut: remove the cd from system -> administration -> software sources
<surf> dKingston, iwconfig?
<Hyppy> toddl: reboot might fix it.  It sounds like a process is running that has a lock on it.
<maco> mmarc__1: ahh ok
<surf> dKingston, which version installed?
<kinja-sheep> mmarc__1: System --> Preferences --> Power Management.
<LjL> mmarc__1: then i'd say the correct action to do in that case would be to *still* blank the internal screen, but not the external one.
<todd1> I've rebooted many times -- and continue to get this message -- although the update does take effect, I still get the error?
<DarkHelmut> maco: ty!
<dKingston> surf: latest
<harsh> hi guys.. m havin pblm wid connectin the internet wid ubuntu...sm1 help!
<Hyppy> toddl: try running: lsof | grep /etc/passwd
 * terror__ yawns
<surf> dKingston, ubuntu ?
<dKingston> surf: indeed
<mmarc__1> LjL: I appreciate the work done to introduce this nice options, but none of them are need in this case. When lid is closed, screen turns off itself - it's a hardware feature.
<surf> dKingston, describe the problem?
<todd1> it returned "python 1952 Todd gu REG" and other stuff... do you want it all?
<dKingston> gah, minute
<mmarc__1> So, please, add a "do nothing" option.
<harsh> guys sm1 help
<Hyppy> toddl: how many lines is it?
<maco> mmarc__1: i think you need to file a bug on launchpad
<LjL> mmarc__1: this isn't the place to request features. virtually no one here can listen and act. file a bug report instead.
<maco> mmarc__1: as this is not a developer channel
<todd1> 1
<AlienDK> AWESOME
<AlienDK> Thanks for the help :)
<Hyppy> toddl: try running "kill 1952", and then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<terror__> hey 1952 was a good year
<ikonia> terror__: ?
<Hyppy> a good year for bad days
<surf> achadwick, ok now I got  cpu at 100% usage. udevd --daemon running 100% in both cores. Then net disconnection.
<aidave> kabikaboo 1.7 now out!  https://launchpad.net/kabikaboo
<mmarc__1> maco, LjL: ok, thanks, sorry for my bad mood guys. You know, thousands of small problems usually convert to one big dissapointment.
<maco> mmarc__1: yep yep. when you file it, can you mark it as part of the hundredpapercuts project?
<maco> mmarc__1: thats what that project is for :)
<todd1> I still got the two errors after the update completed.
<dammm> my ubuntu installation continuously disconnects from the wi-fi net. Any idea? Ubuntu 9.10 upgraded
<Stooone> .
<Hyppy> toddl: is this the same problem here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360127
<todd1> that's it.  Yes, my friend must have posted it -- I'm waiting to hear back from him -- I'm a true beginner (as you can tell).
<todd1> Hyppy: can you understand my problem from the link?
<kevin_> hello
<Hyppy> toddl: I think I might have a lead.  so a "sudo apt-get install lslk"
<dnivra_> !hello | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<freeride1> please , help. i cannot kill a process!
<rob_p> todd1: Does your /etc/ directory contain files named, "passwd.lock" and/or, "shadow.lock" in it?
<dnivra_> freeride1: killall that's what you need.
<freeride1> dnivra_ :-/
<Hyppy> toddl: and then do "lslk /etc/passwd"
<dnivra_> freeride1: man killall
<todd1> I ran the apt-get and still get the error messages, but early on in the terminal text I get "2 not fully installed or removed."
<todd1> rob_p: I'll check
<freeride1>  dnivra_: Thanks, i'll try
<Hyppy> toddl: yeah, what is happening is nfs-common is dying during configuration due to the /etc/passwd locking error, and then killing nfs-kernel-server's config in the process
<kevin_> anyone spiked  espanish
<BlouBlou> !es | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<friendishan> surf how do i save the idea in flv format?
<todd1> I have a passwd.lock and a passwd- and a passwd+ (the first two have "x" on them)
<todd1> I also have a shadow.lock file too
<Hyppy> toddl: if you do have the files that rob mentioned, I suggest trying to remove them all.  any passwd.lock, passwd-, passwd+, or shadown.lock files shouldn't be there
<rob_p> todd1: You need to remove those files.  They are left behind from some process that crashed.
<todd1> remove is to "move to trash" from the file viewer -- or is there a better way?
<bwallen> My computer is slow due to a lot of the processor being in the "wa" state according to top. I know that this is time waiting on the hard drive. Is there any way to speed this up. It makes opening even the smallest apps really slow. This didn't happen when I had windows on this computer.
<rob_p> todd1: Only remove the ones with the .lock extension.
<Jarhyn> so, is there a way to install ubuntu from an existing ubuntu installation?
<Jarhyn> IE install it on a different partition from the existing partition, without using a live CD
<vestel> c
<rob_p> todd1:  You will probably want to remove them at the command line with, "sudo rm -f /etc/passwd.lock /etc/shadow.lock"
<friendishan> how do i save my project as flv in kdenlive
<Hyppy> bwallen: iotop (available in the software center) should list out which processes are hitting your hard drives hard
<bwallen> hyppy: ok, thanks
<kevin_> as iget the video download faster
<kevin_> as i get video download faster
<Jarhyn> Q: how do I run the ubuntu installer from  a full ubuntu installation, IE without booting from a live CD
<lstarnes> Jarhyn: you can't
<Hyppy> Jarhyn: what are you trying to accomplish by doing that?  Maybe there is a different way.
<bwallen> hyppy: Looks like firefox was the problem. You don't happen to know why firefox would be reading around 1000kb/sec consistently would you?
<Jarhyn> here's my problem: my computer can't run a live CD from linux; the CD drive isn't supported properly. so when I try to use a live CD, it segmentation faults
<Hyppy> bwallen: could have been heavy enough on memory to be swapping.  Running a lot of tabs or flash video?
<kinja-sheep> Jarhyn: USB Method, perhaps?
<Hyppy> Jarhyn: you may be able to do a live USB pen drive
<bwallen> hyppy: tabs, yes
<Jarhyn> tried that; the bios doesn't support THAT properly;
<Hyppy> bwallen: firefox can get bogged down when there are a massive amount of tabs and its been running for a while.  3.5 is better than 3.0, if you don't have it yet.  Otherwise, I suggest closing and reopening it at least daily
<Snausages> Jarhyn: what about fixing the computer and then coming back round to installing an OS?
<kevin_> as i  get video dowload faster
<lstarnes> kevin_: that question does not make sense
<shashike> hello  all
<bwallen> hyppy: ok, thanks for the suggestion!
<aeon-ltd> Jarhyn: if its installed why would you need a installer?
<shashike> i  bought  microsoft  office 2003 and i am going to run it on wine, i have 64bit ubuntu 9.10, will it work??
<Jarhyn> because I had to install it on an external hard drive with WUBI
<mooseburger> Anyone know how can I make brasero not use /tmp as the temporary burn location?
<Jarhyn> and need to figure out how to get it on the internal partition that I wanted to put it on in the first place
<aeon-ltd> Jarhyn: you could just 'clone' your drives then
<shashike> will microsoft office 2003 work with wine??
<mka> I have a problem with my laptop. At some point all commands stop working normally and I get an error like "input/output error"
<mka> I am using ubuntu 9.10
<aeon-ltd> shashike: theres a software compatibility list on the internets somewhere
<Snausages> Jarhyn: try clonezilla maybe?  might still have the same problem getting clonezilla to boot, but if you beat that it'll move the volumes around for you
<aeon-ltd> mka: does the keyboard die?
<mooseburger> Anyone know how can I make brasero not use /tmp as the temporary burn location?
<mka> no
<mka> I can type something
<aeon-ltd> mka: commands like command line?
<mka> aeon-ltd, I can type some commands but they respond with an error
<shashike> i tried searching for it but, no forum says that
<shashike> but i thought this was tech chat, so u guys will know if it works or not,
<mka> aeon-ltd, eg "sudo fdisk -l" would give me an error about using "sudo"
<Hyppy> mka: your hard drive may be full or have errors?
<kinja-sheep> mooseburger: From the looks of it, it is not possible as the developers didn't include any paramteres for temporary burn location. What is wrong with /tmp? That is where temporary files goes to.
<Slart> !appdb | shashike
<ubottu> shashike: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mka> Hyppy, I am suspecting it, I am getting some weird errors from dmesg
<shashike> will 32bit windows apps run on 64bit ubuntu with wine??
<Slart> shashike: I think wine is 32bit.. even on 64bit systems
<shashike> oh so microsoft office 2003 will  work right??
<Slart> shashike: the application database didn't work for you?
<aeon-ltd> mka: how long till this happens from start up?
<mooseburger> kinja-sheep, I don't have enough space on root, and it will be tricky to grow it, so I wanted to change that default.
<Hyppy> mka: try df -h
<dnivra> shashike: you should try open office; it does support doc and stuff.
<shashike> wait i am installing office 2003
<Slart> mooseburger: you can always mount /tmp on some other drive.. it doesn't have to be on the root drive
<brrant> Hi :) I'm using an older dell laptop with only 256 mb of ram. I've installed Server 9.04 to try and keep weight down. I plan on using it in console mode 99% of the time and I'd like wireless to work in console. I've installed wicd but I still don't have wireless access from the console, can someone help?
<kevin_> is that when i go to youtube video lasts much loading
<freeride1> I use Karmic. what should i do with  ppa:ubuntu-on-rails/ppa ???
<kevin_> i want to see the video without stand
<shashike> WHOOO  HOOO  BABY!!,  OFFICE  IS  WORKING  LIKE A CHARM!!!!  UBUNTU ROCKS FINALLY I CAN DO MY SCHOOL WORK IN PEACE!!!
<mooseburger> Slart, thanks for the suggestion, but I don't have another drive or partition to mount /tmp to.
<kinja-sheep> freeride1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa;ubuntu-on-rails/ppa
<rob_p> shashike: :-)
<kinja-sheep> freeride1: There are a typo in my commmand. You get the idea. :o
<freeride1> kinja-sheep: , thanks!
<shashike> i think office 2003 is better than open office,
<Slart> mooseburger: so where were you thinking of making brasero put it's temporary files?
<shashike> its just my openion
<mka> Hyppy, df -h works as always but du doesnt work all the time. FYI, my system works for now and will probably not work in few minutes to come
<kevin_> islarne
<Hyppy> mka: I suggest trying all the hard drive tests from this: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<mooseburger> Slart, wanted to use my /home/user, but I don't want to fork over space for /tmp permanently.
<Pip> how to verify a burned CD disc with md5sum in a terminal ?
<mka> Hyppy: Thanks a lot, let me get going right NOW! thanks again
<ecolitan> how do I turn off the update manager from coming up?
<Slart> !md5 | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mooseburger> Slart, thanks for the help, turn out it could be configured
<mooseburger> It's burning now.
<Slart> mooseburger: fair enough.. if you've got enough memory you could create a ramdisk for tmp files..
<aeon-ltd> ecolitan: its in start up items somewhere
<Pip> Slart, NO WINDOWS
<Atlantic777> ecolitan: open update manager, third tab is updates, uncheck „check for updates“
<pierrep_> hi
<rob_p> pierrep_: hello
<Atlantic777> ecolitan: my mistake, right click on update manager in tray
<Slart> Pip: drop the caps.. I don't really understand what the problem is.. "no windows"? you mean you're not running windows? or.. "no, windows" ie no, I can't use that since I'm running windows? or something else?
<pierrep_> each time I reboot I must change my alsa setting to the same place, arent there a way to make my mixer setting definitly ?
<Pip> Slart, I don't use windows
<pierrep_> not really an ubuntu question but ...
<ecolitan> ok i have succeded, ty
<Slart> Pip: then what was wrong with the link ubottu sent you?
<ditto> how can i enter the server  serv.endoftheinternet.org
<ditto> ? im new to this
<Pip> Slart, it's about windows OS
<ditto> serv.endoftheinternet.org
<Slart> Pip: ehm.. nope, it isn't... but I'm not goign to argue with you.. good luck
<grawity> ditto: What kind of server is it?
<ditto>  /join serv.endoftheinternet.org
<Pip> Slart, I read it
<kinja-sheep> Pip: You're assuming things too fast. Slart gave you the right link.
<aeon-ltd> ditto: what do you mean enter?
<grawity> ditto: IRC? Web? FTP? SSH? Telnet? Gopher? XMPP?
<dimitar> how to set transparency on every windows in ubuntu 9.10?
<n0pe> how do you set system locale/language etc from the commandline?
<grawity> n0pe: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<dnivra> i think ditto means "/server serv.endoftheinternet.org" perhaps?
<DCOSTA> ./join  #kukidev
<DCOSTA> ./join  #kukidev
<Pip> Slart, So do you think this is a correct way to verify the burned CD disc with md5sum ---  md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Slart> Pip: I think you should read the link ubottu sent you
<Pip> Slart, I read it
<rob_p> pierrep_: Set your alsamixer settings the way you like them and do, "sudo alsactl store 0" (assuming you have just one soundcard).
<dimitar> how to set transparency on every windows in ubuntu 9.10?i have compiz but there is no that kind of option?
<Slart> Pip: then you can follow the instructions that are on that page.. there are even commands you can copy paste
<pierrep_> rob_p, thx
<rob_p> pierrep_: welcome
<grawity> !ccsm | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<grawity> dimitar: Install CCSM and you'll find several such options.
<dimitar> ubottu grawity i installed ccms and the is no options for trans or opacity...nothing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManDay> lol
 * dnivra lols at ubottu's reaction
<ManDay> Ok, can anyone tell me where there is any Ubuntu repo that has Acrobat READER in it?
<kinja-sheep> !pdf | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Slart> ManDay: I think medibuntu used to have it
<kinja-sheep> !info acroread | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Package acroread does not exist in karmic
<kinja-sheep> Oh it must be Medibuntu or in my repo.
<dimitar> grawity:there are no options for that...i googled and nothing help...is something wrong with compiz?
<ManDay> thanks i know what pdf is and i know its viewers :P
<ManDay> just asking for Adobe Rader in the repos
<ditto> Thany you.  It worked out for me.
<ManDay> !search adobe
<ubottu> Found: pdf
<ditto> Found the Server and could change my nickname there
<ManDay> !info pdf
<ubottu> Package pdf does not exist in karmic
<Slart> ManDay: I just checked the medibuntu site and it seems they only have the fonts for acroread.. not acroread itself.. odd
<ManDay> so i need to get the deb package from adobe?
<DCOSTA> ls -la
<fcuk112> how to use nvidia vdpau?  i installed the PPA and it gave me some error about needing a partial upgrade.  i then tried to install 195.22 drivers and it tells me installarchives failed.
<Slart> ManDay: https://answers.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+question/67509
<ManDay> Slart: did ubottu not search partner?
<ManDay> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in karmic
<ManDay> !partner
<ubottu> The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<ChogyDan> fcuk112: did you do the partial upgrade?
<Slart> ManDay: I have no idea... I don't think I've ever used the partner repository before
<fcuk112> ChogyDan: yes.
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: Check your Software Sources -- See if 'partner' are toggled on.
<ManDay> where is the sources-config file again?
<ManDay> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: System --> Application --> Software Sources.
<fcuk112> ChogyDan: i am having lots of trouble with my SB81P and nvidia cards.  i am now using 185 drivers and even the 2d is not working right.
<ManDay> kinja-sheep: i dont have that
<ManDay> where is that config file?
<ChogyDan> fcuk112: sorry, I don't know
<kinja-sheep> ManDay: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ManDay> ah right
<Slart> ManDay: I just enabled the partner repos on my 64bit 9.10 and acroread pops up for me
<ManDay> apt
<ManDay> cool, thanks Slart
<Slart> ManDay: it was listed in the 3rd party repositories.. not among the other canonical repos (universe and so on)
<xover> why is firefox so SLOW to load?
<xover> i press the button and 10 seconds later it opens
<ChogyDan> xover: try chrome
<Atlantic777> or opera
<kinja-sheep> Or Midori
<Slart> xover: do you have a gazillion addons? apart from that I don't know what might make it start so slow
<Slart> kinja-sheep: midori? something new?
<lstarnes> Slart: it's a gtk webkit-based browser
<Atlantic777> xover: Firefox really is slow in cold start.
<Slart> lstarnes: ah.. thanks.. I'll have to take a look
<kodomo> f.t.r. (if anyone bothers reading chatlogs ;) ): The problem seems to relate to the different locale settings of the hardy and the karmic machines - one was C, the other UTF-8 - and synergy doesn't seem to translate between the two ;)
<Yos> chrome is faster from cold start
<ManDay> erm, stupid question: how do i refresh my sources? thought apt-cache would do that
<ManDay> but it doesnt
<airtonix> xover, chrome is great especially so since they pushed out a proper extension support now.
<VCoolio> ManDay: apt-get update
<ManDay> ah
<Atlantic777> ManDay: sudo apt-get update
<Atlantic777> ?!
<xover> 10 addons
<kinja-sheep> Slart: I use it occasionally (a second web browser) to separate personal/work/code. Keep things simple and occasionally Hulu. :3
<Ben^> Heya
<ManDay> Ha! There it is! acroread - why doesnt everybody use that?
<xover> is this chrome beta?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Where can I find the Sans font. I've already checked /usr/share/fonts, ~/.fonts etc.
<ManDay> ONEHUNDERDFIFTYTHREE MEGABYTES?!?!
<Ben^> I was working in a console session which got killed, but I had previously bg'd (backgrounded) a process.
<Slart> xover: that's not a really a lot.. I would look for other reasons for firefox being slow
<ChaoticXSinZ> ManDay: The default PDF reader is good enough.
<fcuk112> anybody knows how to get suttle sb81p working with nvidia 9600gt?
<Hyppy> ManDay, I use evince.  hasn't failed me yet.
<kinja-sheep> !info evince | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1.2 (karmic), package size 399 kB, installed size 5688 kB
<Ben^> Is there a way for me to reattach it to a new tty ?
<KongfuToufu> help,my mtp device can't be detected correctly
<xover> if i have to add back in all my addons like flash, JRE etc will it be the same story?
<fcuk112> shuttle
<ManDay> evince has failed for me, onlx xpdf is flawless - but flawless ness seems inverse proportional to feature-count
<aeon-ltd> ManDay: because most people think its bloated
<ChaoticXSinZ> Where can I find the Sans font. I've already checked /usr/share/fonts, ~/.fonts etc. (Not liberation sans, free snas, etc)
<ManDay> aeon-ltd: 153MB seem to support that assertion
<Slart> ManDay: evince has a nasty habit of crashing on me every now and then.. =/
<airtonix> xover, i think chrome makes use of its own internal flash player (or the one you get with nonfree-flashplugin)
<xover> ben when you create a bg process without using nohup, it is killed when closing the terminal.
<llutz> ManDay: whos wants to use stuff from people who refuse to fix known security-issues?
<dnivra> xover: I agree with slart. I've got the same number of add-ons too and 4 second startup.
<ChaoticXSinZ> airtonix: No it uses the same flashplayer as firefox
<Ben^> xover, it still shows in process list though :S
<Slart> xover: unless you run it using & and close the terminal using "exit"
<ManDay> not me, ill stick with xpdf or hope that evnice guys fix evnice
<ManDay> where can i file a bug for evince?
<rob_p> Ben^: use fg
<Slart> xover: clicking the "close button" doesn't work.. you have to type "exit"
<airtonix> ChaoticXSinZ, i wasn't exactly sure since i see this "exe" process as a child of chrome whenever a page with flash loads
<Ben^> fg only works if I was still in the same terminal session rob_p
<aeon-ltd> airtonix: at least all this flash crap for linux will phase out it a few years when html5 kicks in
<ChaoticXSinZ> airtonix: It's because of the way chrome sandboxes processes for security etc
<rob_p> Ben^: should be able to list jobs and then reattach
<airtonix> xover, i'm using a chrome extension called adthwarte to do what i had adblockplus for .
<Ben^> rob_p, jobs -l right? lists nothin
<xover> Ben: so its gone right?
<Hyppy> Google doesn't like people blocking ads.  They specifically try and hinder that functionality in Chrome.
<Ben^> well its still eating cpu
<Ben^> and it shows in top and if I do a ps
<airtonix> xover, ChaoticXSinZ, aeon-ltd : my only gripe with chrome is that triple clicking a word on a page selects whitepsace after the sentence.... a word on its own hardly ever gets highlighted without the whitespace.
<ChaoticXSinZ> airtonix: Really? I never use that :P Just select what I want the old fashioned way
<xover> Slart: I makes no difference if you ctrl-d, exit or close xterm
<ChaoticXSinZ> So anyone know why GIMP lists the font 'Sans' yet I can't seem to find it on my compter?
<airtonix> ChaoticXSinZ, yep try it : triple click a sentence... it won't select just the sentence
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to restore encrypted files?
<shane2peru> if I have encrypted folder mounted and rsync the info should be sent over correct??  How do I mount it?
<xover> kill supports process completion = awesome.
<Slart> xover: sure it does.. I just started aplay in a terminal.. then closed with "exit".. it's still running
<Slart> xover: or rather.. I have no idea if works the same in xterm.. but in the gnome-terminal it works
<fcuk112> anybody knows how to get shuttle sb81p working with nvidia 9600gt?
<xover> if you started aplay in the fg, then how were you able to enter a command?
<Slart> xover: I run "aplay /dev/urandom &"
<xover> xterm is gnome-terminal
<Slart> xover: not in the fg.. but I never said that
<aeon-ltd> xover wrong, xterm and gnome terminal are different apps
<Tk_L> I know this is the wrong place to ask, Anyone know how to download a torrent file on a Mac ?
<aeon-ltd> xover: wrong, xterm and gnome terminal are different apps
<aeon-ltd> Tk_L: is this for piracy? hint hint never mention online
<Snausages> Tk_L: install transmission, works the same as transmission for ubuntu
<arn-> Tk_L: as on every OS. click on it. save as.
<Tk_L> no is for my personal knowledge
<Slart> Tk_L: the torrent file itself is probably just downloaded using a regular browser.. safari ought to work.. then you open that file with the torrent client.. for further help you might want to find a mac channel
<bastidrazor> Tk_L: get the program transmission and open the .torrent file with that program.
<aeon-ltd>  /part
<kinja-sheep> Tk_L: http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<Tk_L> you been helpfull thanks.  Is the software free of all Viruses and Spyware ?
<Slart> ChaoticXSinZ: hmm.. I've just searched my install.. I don't have a font file for sans.. not sure where it comes from
<xover> slark: seems that you cant kill aplay with a signal 1
<dnivra> Tk_L: transmission is; but no guarantee what comes through it:).
<guest38953> hello... i have installed apache, mysql, and php ... it worked fine... i have a test.php run on my browser, but it cant be viewed from other computer,,, what do you think is the problem?
<Tk_L> dnivra: what do you think it will come with it ?
<Slart> xover: I just run "pkill aplay".. I'm not sure what signal is default
<ChaoticXSinZ> Slart: I know, it's driving me crazy. Is it just some builtin font or is Sans an alias for another font?
<rob_p> Ben^: Sorry about the delay.  If you didn't background the process with terminal mux such as screen, then I don't know that it's possible to, "reattach" as it were.  If jobs doesn't list it, you won't be able to fg the job.
<Slart> ChaoticXSinZ: an alias is my guess
<dnivra> guest38953: is apache, php and mysql installed in the other computer you tried to view it from?
<dnivra> Tk_L: i was referring to what you download using transmission by opening a torrent file:).
<ChaoticXSinZ> Slart: But the problem here is for what font?
<guest38953> dnivra:  do they need apache php and mysql?
<Slart> ChaoticXSinZ: perhaps it's defined in the theme for gnome? (just a wild guess)
<dnivra> piojun: when you said view in browser, you meant it as opening it as "localhost/test.php" right?
<ElectRo`> Tk_L, torrents have a stereotype of illegal downloads
<^Spartano^> irc.explosionirc.net
<ChaoticXSinZ> Slart: As in GTK theme or what?
<dnivra> piojun: when you said view in other computer, you meant it as opening it as "localhost/test.php" from a browser in that computer right?
<^Spartano^> irc.explosionirc.net
<por_ki>  I am opening anything in ubuntu and then when i minimize it then it is not minimizing in Panel , it is just disappearing and i have to press alt+tab each time and then open close or switch between opened applications, please help
<Slart> ChaoticXSinZ: I have no idea.. as I said.. I'm taking wild stabs in the dark here
<kinja-sheep> por_ki: Right-click the panel and add "Windows List"
<Slart> por_ki: right click on your panel, select Add to panel.. find "Window list" in tha dialog that pops up.. see if it works now
<Tk_L> ElectRo`: is just  .. Sterotype  : - )
<ElectRo`> piojun, did you use the local ip of the computer running apache
<xover> Slart: I dont know, they all work, so I dont know why it doesnt kill the app on exit, it should do, if you run a script and then exit, its gone!
<Vegar_> Hello :)
<dnivra> !hello | Vegar_
<ubottu> Vegar_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ag90> Hey I am about to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro 5,5 (13 inch unibody). Now I don't want to waste a CD so I decided to go for the img file. Now my question is - which img file do I download? The "Marvell Dove" or the "Freescale i.MX51" ?
<por_ki> Oh ,. thanks a lot, kinja and slart, I got the thing
<LuciusMare> hello
<LuciusMare> i am trying to install kubuntu
<LuciusMare> but when creating a partition,it does not let me enter less than 72000 MB
<LuciusMare> but i want a 15000 MB partition
<adalal> ag90: wait, there are two cd images?
<LuciusMare> and i really dont want to click the whole way down
<ag90> adalal: No there are 2 USB images
<Slart> xover: are you sure that it's supposed to kill off running apps, even those sent to background? afaik it's been like this for a long time
<adalal> for ubuntu?
<ag90> Yes
<indiantonic> .net
<xover> slark: SIHUP is sent to all processes that you started from that session
<adalal> ag90: which webpage is it on?
<ag90> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<ag90> Under "Desktop image"
<Ben^> i'm trying to install a .pcf font, but cant get it to show up. I
<sjd> hey, I have an e66, want to connect it with ubuntu for browsing the web. using jaunty. any suggestions?
<adalal> ag90: download the PC intel x86 image... and use unetbootin to load it into a usb
<Ben^> I've placed it in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, and rebuilt the font cache
<adalal> ag90: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ag90> adalal: That was my first thought. But UNetbootin works on Windows and Linux only.
<adalal> wait
<adalal> yea
<adalal> true
<Slart> xover: I'm browsing through the bash man pages.. there has to be something about this here
<sjd> does somebody have done that here before?
<airtonix> !enter | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adalal> ag90: try this webpage, it has a guide for mac to install linux to usb ... http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<airtonix> sjd, you mean you want to use your mobile phone as the device by which you gain internet access ?
<ag90> adalal: Thanks!
<sjd> airtonix: yes. like a modem. to access my gsm netwrok
<airtonix> sjd, via bluetooth or a cable >
<sjd> airtonix: cable
<ElectRo`> just dd the image to the usb
<ag90> adalal: I already know how to write an img to USB. What I don't know is which image do I download. The Mac instructions on the page require me to have the img already.
<Ben^> Slart, xover, seems init can adopt processes if their hosting terminal dies
<Vegar_> Ill just leave this link here, in case somone missed it and knows the answer :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349636
<adalal> ag90: the thing is, those are for ARM motherboards, you still have to use the Desktop PC version
<airtonix> sjd, and plugging it in and fiddling with the network manager does not give you any ideas ?
<adalal> ag90: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8164532
<jshriver> How do you record from line in?  I'm very frustrated with pulseaudio
<d35iboy> hi
<ag90> adalal: Oh. OK. Thanks.
<Slart> Ben^: I wonder if that's a feature or a bug =)
<JuJuBee_> When I try to use 9.10 from live cd, my mouse keeps darting back to the upper left corner rendering it useless.  Any ideas?
<Ben^> Slart, not sure. It just happened to me too, however.
<adalal> JuJuBee_: have you tried using any other mouse? which mouse do you have?
<sjd> airtonix: when I plug it in, I have three options in the phone. 1. data transfer, 2. media, 3. connect to web. when i choose 3, dmesg tells that he found a CD-ROM. lsusb tells me that I have a nokia mobile phone. nothing else
<Slart> Ben^: the documentation for bash states that when bash exits it tries to kill it's children..
<airtonix> sjd, apparently the e66 was included in a list of 3g modems durnig 2008.
<Slart> Ben^: well.. perhaps there's a reason for it... somewhere
<Ben^> Slart, It may be dependent on how the process manages exceptions - i.e if its host terminal dies, its STDIN/OUT/ERR pointers become invalid, as probably does any open file descriptors. if it can deal with that, it can probably continue executing
<JuJuBee_> adalal: I have laptop with track pad.. also have usb mouse, both do same...
<airtonix> sjd, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1167897.html
<adalal> ag90: can you use diskutil on mac with .iso files?
<kn100> test
<ag90> I'm not sure
<sjd> airtonix: oh. that is great. but how do i set it up? should I modprobe it?
<airtonix> sjd, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/294070
<Slart> Ben^: sounds reasonable.. I'm just wondering if the process ignores the sighup or if bash never sends it
<airtonix> sjd, nothing specific yet.
<ZaNeIuM>  where is the terminal's previously typed text history held?
<airtonix> sjd, something related : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Ben^> Slart, your guess is as good as mine!
<lstarnes> ZaNeIuM: ~/.history
<erUSUL> ZaNeIuM: the shell mantains history the terminal does not.
<erUSUL> ZaNeIuM: ~/.bash_history
<Ben^> Slart, spose if you could reproduce the scenario, you could do an strace on the pid before exiting bash and look at the system calls
<Slart> ben, xover: this has some info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331539
<grayghost49> I have a question... is there a ubuntu server download that is for 32 bit systems?
<Slart> Ben^: it's very reproducable.. I've been reproducing it for a couple of years.. I even thought it was WAI
<erUSUL> grayghost49: yes; the one that says i386
<grayghost49> thank you
<JuJuBee_> adalal: any ideas?
<ZaNeIuM> lstarnes: how long does it go back to, from install?
<ChaoticXSinZ> It seems the font I was looking for is BitStream Vera.
<lstarnes> ZaNeIuM: no
<adalal> JuJuBee_: thinkin...
<lstarnes> ZaNeIuM: it stores the last 500 lines
<lstarnes> ZaNeIuM: by default
<Ben^> Slart, then strace will answer your question.
<Slart> ChaoticXSinZ: so it is an alias of some kind.. good to know
<jshriver> Anyone here know how to get line in working?
<ZaNeIuM> cool for me that goes back to my install, thanks
<Slart> Ben^: indeed.. thanks for the help
<xig> ubuntu hangs (early) at boot, when the receiver module of my wireless USB mouse is plugged in, if not it starts without problems. does somebody know this behaviour?
<xig> (talking about ubuntu 9.10)
<andi_> <-- isolat3dsh33p
<xig> on asus notebook Z9202KM
<ruffyen> is there a way to make ubuntu only try to automatic update security updates?
<airtonix> sjd, does this look familar to you ? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/35206/screenshot_001_KGH2i3.png
<xover> slart, ben: well it appears that both exit and close and allowing init to adopt the process, so not sure why that is happening as if i send a HUP to the process in the background it happily dies.
<Slart> ruffyen: in the desktop version there's a setting .. perhaps in system, administration, software sources.. there's an update pane
<ruffyen> k
<ruffyen> thanks
<surfzoid> hahaha the last update claim about all package made 4 Gig !!! :D http://picpaste.com/pics/Capture-6.1261504105.png
<lstarnes> piojunbabia: as long as your nick doesn't change, you should be able to talk
<piojunbabia> lstarnes: thanks
<airtonix> sjd, http://anidel.blogspot.com/2009/10/n900-as-modem-for-ubuntu-910.html
<sjd> airtonix: checking!
<xig> Ubuntu 9.10 does not remember my keyboard layout settings, on every boot its reset to "italian", for unknown reasons.
<grayghost49> erUSUL: I only see the 64 bit download link is the I386 included in the 64 bit DL?
<jshriver> Anyone know how to record from line-in? nothing is detecting my microphone port.
<sherry> having trouble with printing in color with xubuntu on epson 310, should i start with cups?
<andi_> jshriver: why would you use line-in instead of the microphone?
<piojunbabia> i have installed apache mysql and php and all working... made a test.php and i can view it on my browser, but it cannot be browsed thru other computer.. like when i went to an internet cafe, (i left my pc on) and i cant open my site, the error message says: "The server at 192.168.1.2 is taking too long to respond."
<mammaa> Hi my ubuntu disconnects from the net really frequently and then it does not connect again
<diddy> I just made an update and now my sound is gone. What the heck?
<jshriver> andi_: my laptop only has 1 port, guess it is microphone but has a built-in microphone as well
<llutz> piojunbabia:  192.168.1.2 is a local (not routed) IP address. use portforwarding and dyndns or other services to make your server accessible from outside
<mammaa> it's not possible to surf the net. I have my router near me. wi-fi
<piojunbabia> llutz: how do i do portforwarding?
<piojunbabia> !portforwarding
<llutz> piojunbabia: depends on your router, if using one
<IdleOne> piojunbabia: look at portforwarding.com for info
<diddy> What could be the reason that my sound is gone?
<piojunbabia> llutz: do i need to contact my internet service provider to do that?
<IdleOne> piojunbabia: no
<llutz> piojunbabia: you shouldn't need that, except your ISP filters incoming connects
<piojunbabia> IdleOne: thanks
<mammaa> any idea? I'm running ktorrent
<piojunbabia> ok let me try that
<sanket> hello all!
<jimcooncat> sanket: 1390 people say hi
<xig> Ubuntu 9.10 dows not boot while some (any) USB device is plugged in, e.g. a wireless mouse receiver module. what should i do?
<mammaa> my wi-fi connection keeps disconnetting
<xig> except for unplugging every boot
<mammaa> any idea ?
<iceroot> mammaa: noone can help you without usefull details IN ONE LINE
<ryan__> hi all, is there a way for me to the check the last login date of a user on my system?
<sanket_> did I get an answer while I was disconnected?
<iceroot> ryan__: last | grep username
<sanket_> i am trying to convert a call centre to all Ubuntu instances from Windows...I am facing a tiny problem...when a USB headphone is connected, the headphone is not selected automatically, the user has to manually go to Sound Preferences and select the USB headphone in the Input and Output tabs, is there a way to automatically select the USB headphone as soon as it is inserted or if machine is rebooted?
<ryan__> iceroot, ok thank you ill try that. brb
<iceroot> ryan__: or   finger username   should work also
<ryan__> k
<mammaa> iceroot, ubuntu 9.10 gnome. wi-fi connection to my router (5 meters from me). Keeps disconnetting after 5/6 minutes of usage. Ktorrent limited to 5kb/s up
<haresh_> any one around  need some yhelp please rrcommand me of a alarm which i can use to wake my self up
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<arn-> haresh_: cron +mp3 +sound@max
<iceroot> mammaa: to the channel :) i just wanted to give you an info about posting better questions so someone can help you
<mammaa>  ubuntu 9.10 gnome. wi-fi connection to my router (5 meters from me). Keeps disconnetting after 5/6 minutes of usage. Ktorrent limited to 5kb/s up
<haresh_> arn\- ??
<haresh_> i ment i need a gut one
<apocolipse> is there any methods for wubi of Lucid alpha?
<arn-> haresh_: yeah what's better than setting your own up ?
<trism> haresh_: or perhaps try the alarm-clock, alarm-clock-applet packages
<haresh_> i cant find it on my computer please helpo
<apocolipse> anyone?
<reactor> !anyone | apocolipse
<ubottu> apocolipse: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bastidrazor> apocolipse: you could ask in #ubuntu+1 .. that is the Lucid channel
<apocolipse> reactor, see now that doesnt apply, as my question was stated before the "anyone?"
<apocolipse> thanks bastidrazor
<reactor> apocolipse, soz man just mixed up
<rob_p> apocolipse: Don't you just love how people are so, 'trigger happy' with the bot!  :-)
<apocolipse> iknorite
<apocolipse> believe me, i do dev work in osx86 community, i am trigger happy with our bots :)
<piojunbabia> llutz: would it be safe to do some portforwarding? i might have problems in security later...
<sanket_> haresh_, sudo apt-get install alarm-clock-applet
<mammaa>  ubuntu 9.10 gnome. wi-fi connection to my router (5 meters from me). Keeps disconnetting after 5/6 minutes of usage. Ktorrent limited to 5kb/s up
<llutz> piojunbabia: your server can be accessed from internet then, make sure to configure it right
<haresh_> sanket_: : Couldn't find package alarm-clock-applet
<trism> haresh_: what ubuntu version?
<haresh_> 8
<piojunbabia> llutz: so you mean, i might get problems?
<piojunbabia> llutz: big possibility?
<sanket_> haresh_, which version of Ubuntu?
<piojunbabia> llutz: if so, i wont take risk...
<llutz> piojunbabia: misconfigured servers are always in danger
<trism> haresh_: sorry, it unfortunately isn't in hardy, from what I can see
<piojunbabia> llutz: ok i understand that.. thank you again..
<haresh_> hoLinux haresh-desktop 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:37:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<sanket_> HardDisk, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/alarm-clock-applet
<rob_p> mammaa: Perhaps you have buggy firmware in your router?  Not uncommon for, "off-the-shelf" wireless routers.  If it is your router, you might try some of the third-party firmwares available for many of the common routers.  I never run with the stock firmware.
<sanket_> HardDisk, sorry that wasnt for you
<DexterF> hi
<sanket_> haresh_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/alarm-clock-applet
<DexterF> any chance of accessing ext4 from 8.04? can I compile the module against the 8.04 kernel or is there a userland driver?
<richard> hey I just loaded xubuntu 9.10 and no sound
<mammaa> rob_p, hi. My connection is fastweb which has a cripted router: you can't access to it. But with my other pc with win (xp, vista and seven) I have no problems!
<Guest72101> I found the controls and all but they make no difference
<blakkheim> !sound > Guest72101
<ubottu> Guest72101, please see my private message
<smiter> is there a guide somewhere that i can look at on how to load the propriatary drivers for my Radeon Vid card?
<Hyppy> smiter: I wouldn't recommend deviating from System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers.  But if you must, the driver download section at amd.com has a guide for the non-repository versions
<fcuk112> i've got a problem installing glx195 drivers from ppa, it returns exit code 2?
<smiter> Hyppy, sytem__> admin--hardware shows nothing
<ubuntu_> hello. I just moved my ubuntu partition, and now I'm wondering if I need to update grub somehow.
<fcuk112> happens with 190 drivers too.
<skrite> if i have a command line (ubuntu-server)  what do i apt-get to install xorg server?
<LjL> !info xorg
<Hyppy> smiter: your card may not be supported.  You can still grab the drivers from AMD, but be prepared for complications in the future.  I've had nothing but headaches when I've ran them, mostly stemming from updates
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<xig> skrite: use apt-cache search <...>
<ubuntu_> more specificially, i copied the contents of /dev/sda6 to an empty space to form /dev/sda1 (using GParted). Then I deletd /dev/sda6. Now I think I have to update grub somehow.
<LjL> xig: what does skrite put in the <...>?
<haresh_> when i try to install it it says error dependency is not satisfiable : libgconf2-4
<douglasawh-work_> is there any reason ubuntu doesn't use the same encryption set up as Fedora? In fedora I can actually get to the grub menu when I do full disk encryption
<xig> LjL the search term?
<LjL> xig: and what would the serarch term here?
<blakkheim> douglasawh-work_: you need grub to be on a separate, unencrypted partition
<maco> douglasawh-work_: we use lvm encryption. does fedora do something else?
<xig> LjL something with xorg or xorg server? why do you ask?
<heoa> Where are Expect-examples in Ubuntu?
<xig> LjL he is obviously trying to find the exact name of a package, and apt-cache search helps us finding those
<LjL> xig: because "apt-cache search xorg" returns 282 results, and your suggestion reminds of saying "search google". i had already given him the correct package name before you said that.
<andresj_____> actually, i thik i have an idea.
<LjL> the exact name is "xorg".
<douglasawh-work_> maco: yeah, they use LVM. I think they just partition it differently
<xig> LjL: so why do you care anyway?
<LjL> xig: because i like sane suggestions to be given in this channels, not nonsense.
<douglasawh-work_> blakkheim: I'm trying to set up being able to dd systems and this appears not to be able to be done with the way things are currenly set up
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<maco> douglasawh-work_: i think with ubuntu its /boot unencrypted and then the rest encrypted
<blakkheim> douglasawh-work_: i used dd to copy my encrypted partition onto a new hard drive and i'm on it now
<haresh_> hoLinux haresh-desktop 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:37:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<haresh_> when i try to install it it says error dependency is not satisfiable : libgconf2-4
<haresh_> help
<xig> LjL: i was just trying to help, why dont you care about your own stuff instead of playing irc cop?
<trism> heoa: /usr/share/doc/expect-dev/examples/ (in the expect-dev package) perhaps?
<DexterF> any chance of accessing ext4 from 8.04? can I compile the module against the 8.04 kernel or is there a userland driver?
<douglasawh-work_> blakkheim: how? I do an install off the alternate CD and then when I put the system back on grub just throws it hands in the air and gives me a grub shell
<Appetite> Can anyone help me set up a second monitor with xrandr? im seeing the same output on both screens, but i want it to show two different things
<LjL> xig: you don't *have* to help in here if you don't have a clue what the answer to a question would be, that's the point. and if you don't mind, i'll feel free to keep pointing out unhelpful attitudes in this channel.
<xig> LjL: you should overthink your idea of "good" help twice. when you just give the correct answer, he will have to ask the next time he is in front of an equivalent problem.
<xig> LjL: so actually you suck a bit
<blakkheim> douglasawh-work_: my setup was different, wasn't using grub2 or even ubuntu, so it might not work for you
<LjL> !ops | xig
<ubottu> xig: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maco> xig: and why is it a problem if someone asks for help a second time?
<xig> "emergency"?
<douglasawh-work_> blakkheim: cool, I'm trying to fix grub, but it's kinda a pain. thanks anyway
<Appetite> Can anyone help me set up a second monitor with xrandr? im seeing the same output on both screens, but i want it to show two different things
<maco> Appetite: xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1
<maco> Appetite: usually does it for e
<maco> *me
<Appetite> i did maco, i get this error:
<Appetite> xrandr --output LVDS --left-of VGA-0
<Appetite> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1024x1024 (desired size 2048x768)
<Appetite> neither screen is over 1024x1024 though
<blakkheim> douglasawh-work: you could check the grub2 wiki page, i'm not as familiar with it as regular grub
<maco> Appetite: screen refers to the total
<maco> Appetite: youre asking for width of vga1 + width of lvds1
<maco> Appetite: and thats comingo out over 1024
<Appetite> ah thanks lol
<maco> Appetite: what release are you on and what video card?
<Appetite> not sure for video card, release = newest
<douglasawh-work> blakkheim: I think the issue is that menu.lst isn't in the bootloader. I don't know how it all works, but once I figure out how the encrypted volume shows up in mapper, I may be able to rebuild menu.lst and throw it in the boot partition
<Appetite> if they have to add up to no larger than 1024x1024 that could be a problem lol
<maco> Appetite: intel, ati, nvidia? any idea?
<maco> douglasawh-work: menu.lst would be in /boot
<Appetite> most likely nvidia Maco
<blakkheim> douglasawh-work: grub2 uses grub.cfg instead of menu.lst
<maco> douglasawh-work: thta has to be unencrypted
<maco> Appetite: do you not have the binary nvidia drivers then?
<kinja-sheep> Appetite: sudo lshw -c video (for video card).
<Sabre-night> Hey I'm trying to add my HP printer to ubuntu 9.10 and i have installed the drivers and what not, but when it says to actually "add" the printer, the program isn't detecting the printer. (HP PSC 1401 All-in-one)
<blakkheim> !grub2 > douglasawh-work
<ubottu> douglasawh-work, please see my private message
<Hyppy> Sabre-night,  USB or network?
<Sabre-night> Hyppy,  USB
<Appetite> maco its ati
<xiggg> maco: the problem is the lack of the learning process. it would be _by_far_ more helpful for him, if he could solve equivalent problems on his own next time
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, the program being the HP device manager :|
<maco> Appetite: do you have the proprietary drivers from system -> administration -> hardware drivers?
<Appetite> maco  product: Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, does the printer show up in lshw or dmesg when you connect it?
<heoa> trism: What did you install to get the examples-dir?
<Appetite> maco not sure what u mean
<newbie> Hi all
<trism> heoa: it is in the expect-dev package (sudo apt-get install expect-dev)
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, I remember seeing a little message box pop up when i re-connected it.
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, is that what you mean?
<cehr> hey, ever since I did a fresh install of karmic, the desktop has been freezing randomly. I can move the cursor and toggle num lock, but it doesn't respond to any input, and the desktop is frozen. it used to only do this 1-2 times a day, but now it does it a lot more often. anyone know how to figure out what's going on?
<maco> xiggg: not for you to determine however.
<Sabre-night> Hyppy,  sorry I'm new to Linux, after a life of XP im trying to learn this
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, what did the message box say?  Use paste.ubuntu.com to paste it if it is long
<xiggg> maco: omg
<newbie> Did anyone install kde 4.4?
<maco> Appetite: it sounds like you're probably not using the write graphics driver for your card
<LjL> !ot | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> Appetite: try checking for a better driver in system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<xiggg> maco: how about telling me sth about the advantages of having to ask each time a problem occures? i'm listening
<Appetite> maco but its saying the screen size can't be over 1024x1024, how do i make it?
<maco> xiggg: not everyone wishes to learn everything. some people just want an answer to a question. if they wish to learn, they will likely ask "where can i learn about FOO?"
<maco> Appetite: by getting a better driver
<Hyppy> xiggg, because people who are having a problem generally want help, not a lesson.  If they're trying to become god-like superusers, lessons are fine.  For most people, a straight answer is good enough.
<tj83_> so i have up untill now used 32-bit ubuntu, but now using 64, adobe doesnt have a 64-bit reader for download, what do i use?
<Sabre-night> Hyppy,  it was like a notification, it came and went a little quick but i think all it said was basically the system recognizes it, but when i go to the device manager to actually add it, it doesn't show
<blakkheim> tj83_: epdfview or something
<liamo1> I have to run a command echo "0">randomize_va_space before running a program. How would I do this without having to add it globally in rc.local?
<tj83_> blackgraz, does it work with firefox?
<tj83_> i tried xpdf but it doesnt seem to
<xiggg> Hyppy, maco: nobody is talking about making someone learn everything or some godlike superuser. but his problem was actually of VERY general type, and he _will definitely_ run into a "whats the name of a package"-problem again.
<Sabre-night> Hyppy,  I've tried disconnecting and re-connecting to see if it comes up again and it hasn't
<agni109> s saying the screen size can't be over 1024x1024, how do i make it?
<agni109> * freddy_ (n=freddy@gam14-2-82-232-61-7.fbx.proxad.net) Quit (Client Quit)
<agni109> * uhon (n=uhon@62-167-8-51.static.adslpremium.ch) Quit (Remote closed the connection)
<agni109> <maco> xiggg: not everyone wishes to learn everything. some people just want an answer to a question. if they wish to learn, they will likely ask "where can i learn about FOO?"
<agni109> * LinuxMercedes (n=LinuxMer@adsl-75-49-225-34.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> agni109: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> !pdf | tj83_  this might have some info
<ubottu> tj83_  this might have some info: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<kinja-sheep> liamo1: A simple alias, I suppose.
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, so there is nothing in System -> Administrationr -> Printing?
<liamo1> Thanks kinja-sheep!
<ardchoille> !ot | xiggg
<ubottu> xiggg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kinja-sheep> liamo1: There are some examples in ~/.bashrc ; You could add an alias there and run it.
<tj83_> ctmjr but i need one that works in FireFox
<xiggg> !ididnotbeginthisdiscussion ardchoille
<tj83_> i have xpdf ctmjr but it doesnt open pdf's in browser
<ardchoille> xiggg: ot discussion belongs in another chanel
<Sabre-night> Hyppy,  there is. ( PSC-1401-series, and PSC-1401-Series 2)
<smiter> hmm when someone has time can they answer a few questions on video drivers for me
<xiggg> ardchoille: youre right. however, i did not start it. but i gonna disconnect now anyway
<xiggg> goodbye everyone
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, Right click on each of them, select Properties, and then click Print Test Page.  I have a feeling one will work.
<hamiii> I'm running ubuntu 9.10. After being logged in for 5 or 10 min everything slows down. Moving the mouse even causes cursor to blink like it can't be painted fast enough.
<blakkheim> hamiii: maybe a hardware problem? overheating/dust?
<hamiii> I tried using sawfish thought maybe it was gnome was to much for it. I've got sensors that say temp is 93f
<Hyppy> hamiii: I'd check top and iotop first, to see if any processes or disk activity is spiking high.
<kinja-sheep> And that's how Dr_Willis got his nickname, guys.
<Dr_Willis> Because i AM the Dr of LOVE.
<Myrtti> meh
<smiter> the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVE Doctor
<Hyppy> Dr_Willis, can we just call you Maurice?
<rob_p> hamiii: Use top to see which process(es) is/are depleating your resources.
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, yes the one labled series 2 worked
<smiter> I a lover , and i'm a sinner...
<ardchoille> ot
<smiter> i get my music on the ruuuuuu-uuun
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hamiii> rob_p I looked on gnome system monitor and didn't see anything but I'll look at top and iotop
<ctmjr> tj83_: am pretty sure google docs have a pdf reader that opens in a browser
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, Glad to hear it!  Ubuntu is a lot easier than Windows in that regard sometimes, because it can auto-install many drivers from open-source repositories
<smiter> hmm when someone has time can they answer a few questions on video drivers for me
<trism> tj83_: install the mozplugger package and you can use evince instead of firefox
<ardchoille> smiter: you should ask now and someone will answer when they can
<trism> tj83_: instead = inside
<smiter> k
<smiter> When I look under synaptick pmgr I see that my 8.04 has loaded some xserver org display drivers, but when I boot up the machine, I get a msg that its not recognizing my vid card.  Vid card is a radeon 9200 (rv(280) that is supposed to be supported by 8.04
<flix> hi there I got a little problem over here
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, so I've heard, its got a lot of fun stuff too :D but now i need the scanner to work on it. because i kinda need that more than the actual printer;;
<flix> I am running 9.10 xubuntu on an ibm thinkpad (x31) and i am missing my windowbuttons when I max a window
<tj83_> trism, ty i'll try that
<flix> i mean the buttons in the upper right corner to max and min the windows
<smiter> I have no advance desktop graphic capabilities, yet I have seen others with this card do the cube etc. any ideas?
<smiter> I have no advance desktop graphic capabilities, yet I have seen others with this card do the cube etc. any ideas?
<smiter> I have no advance desktop graphic capabilities, yet I have seen others with this card do the cube etc. any ideas?
<FloodBot1> smiter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekback> guys is there any way to change gdm login screen theme in karmic?
<piojunbabia> llutz: i there any other way beside portforwarding?
<Dr_Willis> geekback:  minor changes.. or ya can install the old gdm if you wanted to.
<Dr_Willis> geekback:  not really worth the hassle
<puphug> exit
<smiter> sorry about that.. i was laggin, wondering why it wasnt posting lol
<ardchoille> geekback: not at the moment, but I hear it's planned for the future
<trism> geekback: it really isn't worth it, the last two gdm updates wiped out my custom theme anyway
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, Scanner should be similar.  Plug it in, then try running Applications -> Graphics -> XSane Image Scanner
<geekback> o that is bad... then i think ima stick with this one till an app comes out.. thanks guys :)
<flix> smiter: do you have the resricted driver by ati installed
<agni109> !wiki cloak
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, its a combo with the printer, and when i just attempted, it said no devices found.
<Some_Person> GDebi says a .deb I made conflicts with a package I have installed, but said package is not installed!
<Sabre-night> Hyppy,  "No Devices Avaliable"
<Some_Person> GDebi says that a .deb I made conflicts with a package I have installed, but said package is not installed
<smiter> flix, not sure what you mean, i am a total noob
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: PM?
<smiter> flix, i tried installing a driver with Envy but it doesnt show my particular card
<Ubuntu_X9> hello
<Some_Person> My .deb is supposed to conflict with that package, but for some reason GDebi thinks I have it installed
<flix> smiter: which deskton environment do you use?
<flix> -n+p
<smiter> 8.04  i couldnt install 9.04 nor 9.10 i would get a black screen
<Ubuntu_X9> i use ubuntu for the first time kinda.. and it awesome :)
<Ubuntu_X9> it'
<Ubuntu_X9> it's*
<smiter> 8.04 is the only one that recognized my vid card on install
<kinja-sheep> Ubuntu_X9: Ubuntu or Kubuntu? ;o
<flix> smiter: do you use gnome or xfce or kde
<Ubuntu_X9> Ubuntu :)
<hamachi> hi smiter :d
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: what are the packages in question?
<hamachi> back at it I see lol
<Ubuntu_X9> i dont have Kubuntu in my nick :p
<smiter> how do i check.. i beleive its gmone, but  not sure how to check
<smiter> Hi hamchi, ltns lol
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: supertux-data
<Michalxo>  guys
<hamachi> =]
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kinja-sheep> Ubuntu_X9: Cool. Got anything you want to know about Ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: that is what you are installing?  what is the package that is conflicting?
<Ubuntu_X9> nah ill just explore it..
<Hyppy> Sabre-night, I'm not particularly knowledgeable with scanners, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo may have some good insights
<Ubuntu_X9> it is easy to use anyway
<kinja-sheep> Ubuntu_X9: Hold ALT + F2 -- Type in "free the fish" :)
<Sabre-night> Hyppy, Thanks
<smiter> nice split
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: I made a .deb for the latest SVN version of supertux (named supertux-svn), and I purposely made it conflict with supertux and supertux-data. But GDebi says I have supertux-data installed, when I don't/
<Ubuntu_X9> lol nice
<smiter> so flix, how do i check which one i am using?
<smiter> gnome
<D-coy> xfce (H)
<smiter> since it says.."about GNOME" lol
<flix> smiter: wait a minute i am working on that
<bluesword1969> trying to use ubuntu-vm-builder, and i'm getting the following: http://pastebin.com/m4f59bc3c <-- any extra eyes on this a huge help
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: hmmm.   what does dpkg say when you use that?
<tdn> Can I "convert" a freshly installed Ubuntu Desktop into Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<smiter> flix, in the system menu i found a button  "about Gnome" so i must be using it lol (sorry , i am a little slow these days..)
<Hyppy> bluesword1969,  did you specify "hvm" as an OS when you ran the command?  Because that is what libvirt is crying about.
<bluesword1969> Hyppy: the os is jaunty, ubuntu
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: nevermind, I found the problem
<LewisDre4m> Hello I had a really mad time getting ubuntu to be visible to my xp machines on the net work earlyer. Some how it is now visible in "workgroup computers" on windows but when I click on my linux machine it basically says BUGGER OFF! you dont have permision blah blahblah. How do I make it accesible and not so "tight" As its not even letting them navigate to shared folders I may have on ubuntu.
<Hyppy> bluesword1969, I got nothin, then :-/
<flix> smiter: when you open up your menu and go to the system tab is there anything called hardware-driver or something
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: I accidentally made it depend on and conflict with supertux-data
<bluesword1969> Hyppy: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests
<flix> smiter: i have the german version so its quite hard to figure out the english names
<cptblood> is there a way of preventing devices from popping up automatically when inserted? like usb drives, music cds etc?
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: I was guessing that it was something like that  :)
<kuttans> cptblood: gconf-editor and checkout in app section for nautilus, there is an option to stop auto mounting
<cptblood> k
<smiter> yes there is the sys---admin---hardware drivrs.. when i go thre..  there is nothing listed and it says No Proprietary drivers are in use on this systsm
<cptblood> but i want automount, what i dont want is the annoying popup window
<LewisDre4m> Hello, I finally got my xp machines to see my linux machine but when they click on my ubuntu machine it wont let them access anything as they dont have permision. How do I lower the security or samba thing to let them acess my computer?
<kuttans> cptblood: gconf-editor -> app -> nautilus -> preference -> media-automount and media -automount-open
<sam423324324> hi
<Hyppy> bluesword1969, can you paste the exact command that you used to call ubuntu-vm-builder?
<kuttans> cptblood: uncheck them and you are on your way
<cptblood> ok, will check it out, thx kuttans
<bluesword1969> Hyppy: sudo ubuntu-vm-builder kvm jaunty --kernel-flavour server --arch i386 --addpkg vim openssh-server --libvirt qemu:///system --mem 2048 --swap 2048
<kuttans> LewisDre4m : samba conf is there in /etc i guess meddle with it and you can get it work
<Guest34943> I am wondering if anyone knows how to set up a wireless network so that I can watch the movies on my computer from my ps3
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: I don't really want to mess with  it as I dont know what im doing you know?
<gdiz> hey everyone is there an easy gui way of formatting a usb stick
<fosser> which is good s/w for remote desktop
<Guest34943> one other thing how do I register a nickname on here?
<kuttans> LewisDre4m: ist a development machine or its only a demo setup. if it is demo then i will advice you to try new things or else
<Hyppy> bluesword1969, it seems like there is a problem with the script.  Have you tried python-vm-builder?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JeOSVMBuilder
<kinja-sheep> !register | Guest34943
<ubottu> Guest34943: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<flix> smiter: that's the problem you'll need to activate those drivers i did that once but I forgot howto
<kuttans> gdiz: there is a small application in the synaptic - use it to format by right clicking the usb drive
<smiter> ahh.. hmmmm
<flix> smiter: i'll try to remember
<smiter> ok flix thanks..
<bluesword1969> Hyppy: let me give it a shot
<kuttans> Guest34943 : think that option is in the pref of irc program you are using
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: That is no help as I do not want to totally screw a system up I have spent along time working on. Thank you for your suggestion anyway.
<gdiz> kuttans, so mount the drive, right click it, and there is a format option somewhere in there?
<kitche> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<protojay> uhhh
<kuttans> LewisDre4m:/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html this is the help file for setting user permission to anonymous
<protojay> my downloading of torrents is soo slow...!
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: tx m8
<Guest34943> anyone know PS3 and Ubuntu 8.10 and how to set up a wireless network between the two so I can watch the movies from my pc, on my ps3?
<kuttans> gdiz: yeah just wait let me find out what the program is
<rami_> проверка
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: what is the quick way for me to access that file you just mentioned?
<smiter> flix can i pm you
<flix> smiter: it seems to me as if you are missing some files
<flix> okay
<kuttans> type sudo gedit /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html in the command line LewisDre4m
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: thanks so much
<keith4> can someone give me the 3-sentence explanation of how to make network manager in Hardy connect to wireless?
<lstarnes> keith4: it might take more than 3 sentences
<jolaren> How do I upgrade xbmc live from a usb?
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: Nothing actually shows when I do that its just blank. christ knows.
<kuttans> keith4: if you know the SSID of the wireless sentence then it is easy
<gdiz> kuttans, I think I got it.  I was messing around with the USB bootable disk maker, but the formatting didn't seem to work as a part of that package
<trism> Guest34943: perhaps something like this? http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/ (I don't have a PS3 so I have no idea how well it works)
<kuttans> LewisDre4m: then use your nautilus to browse up to there, sometimes they keep a zipped copy of the help files
<logging> Hi, how can I install java ?
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: k man ty
<kostkon> !java | logging
<ubottu> logging: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<logging> i need to run a program that requires java, not sure how to install it in terminal
<kuttans> ok gdiz: its not easy to remember these small packages, im sorry for not able to tell you the exact package
<gdiz> that's fine...no problem
<FFForever> Anyone know how i can speed up nautilus when using it for ftp transfers?
<kuttans> logging : use synaptic to install java. type jdk or jre in the search box and then you will get a lot of options
<gdiz> Kuttans, if I am trying to create a bootable USB drive, what format should it be in?
<jief> Hello. The Update Manager says my system is up-to-date, but I see the Character Map isn't. It says the character U+1400 is not assigned and is not a printable character. But I see on the Unicode web site (http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U1400.pdf) that it is assigned, and it is assigned to the "Canadian syllabics hyphen". Is there a way to update the Character Map with the files found at www.unicode.org/Public ?
<Guest34943> Thank you Trism I will check it out...
<logging> no i need to install it in a terminal
<kuttans> fat32 is better gdiz
<gdiz> kuttans, got it, thanks a lot
<kuttans> logging: install it in a terminal i dint get, can you throw some more light pls
<thevishy> are there any utils that will do a repair of your laptop once in a while ?
<thevishy> like you have advaned system optimizer in windows sort of stuff
<keith4> kuttans: where can I see a list of wireless networks?
<kuttans> thevishy: repair in the sense? clean up of unused files ?
<LewisDre4m> kuttans can I copy and paste some of these things to you and you tell me which one I need as I dont understand :(?
<logging> kuttans, i'm using ubuntu server that is why i'm trying to figure out which command to use to install it with text only
<kuttans> ohh ok
<kuttans> logging: just wait a second
<Grif> okay I have a quick question is there anyway to make pidgin conversation boxes blink in the task bar, like xchat does when I have a message in irc?
<thevishy> repair as  in maybe speed up system which can get lot of corruption after time
<kuttans> keith4: you wont get the list of hidden wireless connection. there must be a scan button on the wireless dialogue box, there yu can get the SSID of your wireless router
<Guest34943> I am also having trouble registering a nickname, I don't entirely understand it.  the help thing didn't really explain it well...
<kuttans> LewisDre4m: please try to paste only 2 or 3 line so that we dont flood this room
<lstarnes> Guest34943: have you read http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<huggesanp> How can I connect to a wireless network with a 64 bit encryption key?
<c0uin> hello all, anyone knows why i get a rule who accpets all on INPUT with this script -> http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/438
<LewisDre4m> kuttans: tis ok too complicated. Thanks anyway. I will use windows I think.
<kuttans> logging: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre . if you want jdk then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<keith4> kuttans: huh?
<thevishy> tab nor working ? hmmm LewisDr
<kuttans> LewisDre4m: may be you are frustrated but it will be good if you try more to know exactly what is giving you a problem.  I wont stop you to switch to windows but i will feel sad that im unable to make some one's life simple who was ready to use ubuntu
<kuttans> keith4: can you explain your setup a bit more. does your ps3 have a wifi facility and are you using any kind of wifi router and the computer you using have a wifi adapter
<cptblood> kuttans: tried what u suggested, but it still automounts and pops up the annoying window like before, do i need to reboot?
<keith4> kuttans: linksys piece of crap wireless router. old Dell laptop with a cisco aironet wirless card
<kuttans> cptblood: i think a xserver restard should do , but still doing a reboot is also a good idea
<cptblood> oki
<kuttans> do you know the SSID of the linksys wifi router?
<DexterF> can I install ubuntu 9.10 from within a running 8.04...?
<Slart> DexterF: you can upgrade if you want.. but I would recommend a reinstall
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/
<kuttans> DexterF : ofcourse you can but be sure of your partitions
<DexterF> kuttans: how?
<Hyppy> DexterF, I highly recommend a reinstall, so you can take advantage of ext4 and grub2
<kuttans> DexterF: you will end up with dual boot system
<DexterF> kuttans: thats the plan
<kuttans> DexterF: simply proceed with the installation procedure using a livecd
<cptblood> kuttans: nope, didnt work
<DexterF> kuttans: um, no, I want to install while 8.04 is running. minimize downtime.
<kuttans> cptblood: ist still automounting??
<ctmjr> DexterF: you want to dual boot 8.04 and 9.10?
<cptblood> yup
<Ubuntu_X9> My GFX in laptop seems to sux even for ubuntu (Linux/Unix) there is no drivers..
<cptblood> running ubuntu 9.04
<Ubuntu_X9> Ati Radeon Express 1250*
<DexterF> ctmjr: yup
<DexterF> actually I wanna quadboot win, deb, 8.04 and 9.10, but that's another story
<thevishy> just have 2 OS at max would be my opinion !
<ctmjr> DexterF: do as kuttens suggested and boot  the 9.10 cd and run the install
<DexterF> whoa
<DexterF> man whats with freenode today
<islington> DexterF: it was being ddosed
<oCean_> DexterF: not *today*... going on for weeks
<esx> I was gonna say
<esx> holy quit
<thevishy> the moment I make my laptop to 1.87 Ghz, maximum i.e it will become hot
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Guest34943> I am having an issue with that mediatomb can someone tell me why it says "database is locked"
<DexterF> it is unbelievable what sorts of worthless assholes are out there attacking a system like freenode for fun
<DexterF> ctmjr: the installer runs from within a running linux? any or only ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<protojay> hello floodbot
<jief> Is there any way to update the Character Map database?
<Guest34943> why does my mediatomb say database is locked when I use sudo mediatomb?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: What are you trying to accomplish with mediatomb?
<islington> is it possible to add the newpaper activity to plasma-desktop. I am trying out kde 4.4 b2
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: You could try ushare. I used it in the past and know for facts that it worked well.
<Guest34943> I am trying to set up a network so that I can watch movies on my ps3 from my computer wirelessly.
<pelmen> Guys, i need to create a password list with, for example, these strings randomizez: "1962", "82" and "5". So i need a script to create pass list with those 3 strings put in random orders.
<logging> i'm getting the following error ./run.sh
<logging> ./run.sh: line 1: java: command not found
<smiter> ok that was fun
<logging> can someone help please ?
<smiter> high windstorms lost my isp
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Do try ushare then. It got that DNLA thing for PS3.
<jief> Where can I find the Character Map's files on my computer?
<ctmjr> DexterF: you want to install 9.10 while you have 8.4 running that is not possible as far as i know you can install it in a virtual  machine like virtual box
<DexterF> f********ck!
<DexterF> this is not fun anymore
<oCean_> logging: without knowing what you are trying to do: have you installed java? It seems that the script calls java not using full path
<oCean_> DexterF: just calm down please
<BluesKaj> think that helps ? :)
<smiter> well i know screaming f********ck! helps lol
<oCean_> Don't
<gpd> can anyone help with SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) issue?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Keep it here instead of PMs.  Also, it worked for my Xbox360. First, install ushare then let me know.
<gpd> hda_codec: cannot build controlsfor #3 (error -22)
<logging> oCean_, no i do not have java installed and I have no idea how to install it
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: This is the channel. :)
<Guest34943> how do I install ushare, like this?  sudo apt-get install ushare?
<ActionParsnip> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 236 kB
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: That is correct.
<ActionParsnip> Guest34943: yes
<oCean_> logging: for example: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk", that will install java
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: When you're done, run "gksudo gedit /etc/ushare.conf" to edit settings.
<Guest34943> okay it is installed!
<Guest34943> okay now what do I need to edit there?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: USHARE_NAME, USHARE_DIR, ENABLE_DLNA.
<Guest34943> i type those in where?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Just in case, add a new line under DLNA --> USHARE_ENABLE_DLNA=yes
<exewintermute> anyone got experience with qemu?
<keith4> kuttans: oh, i guess it got factory reset. looks like it's "linksys" now
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Run this command first --> gksudo gedit /etc/ushare.conf
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | exewintermute
<ubottu> exewintermute: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<exewintermute> ok
<Guest34943> okay did that
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: So you do have ENABLE_DLNA=yes and USHARE_ENABLE_DLNA=yes, right?
<douglasawh-work> I'm looking at grub.cfg now, but the first comment says not to edit the file.  How am I supposed to fix it if I'm not supposed to edit it?
<exewintermute> I'm trying to restart qemu images on a server, and they won't come back on. What would the command be to reenable the booting of these images on startup?
<kinja-sheep> douglasawh-work: Via /etc/default/grub
<Guest34943> # Use DLNA profile (yes/no)
<Guest34943> # This is needed for PlayStation3 to work (among other devices)
<Guest34943> ENABLE_DLNA=  this is what I have
<fujimitsu> douglasawh-work: open a terminal and type   update-grub
<fujimitsu> see if that helps
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: ENABLE_DLNA=yes (NEW LINE) USHARE_ENABLE_DLNA=yes
<douglasawh-work> kinja-sheep is that going to work on an encrypted disk?
<Guest34943> so on those otherones like the telnet and all should I put yes after them all too?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: I don't know. It won't hurt to save it now and restart ushare, testing it on PS3.
<kinja-sheep> douglasawh-work: I can't be sure. If anything, you are likely to need to copy some files over to /boot if it does not work.
<Guest34943> so what about the ps3 I don't have to have ubuntu on it do I?  cause I can't put that on there!
<Webu> Argh, has anyone had problems with SSH RSA/DSA authentication? I'm still getting asked for a password even I've got everything configured and permissions set as the documentation says :-S
<ActionParsnip> Guest34943: you can if you wish
<Guest34943> and how do I start ushare?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: PS3 -- Well, you should just click on Video or Network and see if the new name show up.
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: sudo service ushare restart
<Guest34943> I can't put ubuntu on the ps3, I have to leave it with what it haas on it already, the original operating system that comes on the ps3
<Webu> Just like it won't see my authorized_keys at all :-(
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Correct. That's what UpNp is for. :)
<Guest34943>  * Stopping uShare UPnP A/V & DLNA Media Server: ushare                  [ OK ] * Starting uShare UPnP A/V & DLNA Media Server: ushare                          * No shares avalaible ...
<douglasawh-work> fujimitsu: when I try to use update-grub it says "grub-probe error: cannot find a device for /."
<Guest34943> that is what I got when I did the sudo service ushare restart
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Can you please paste your /etc/ushare.conf ?
<kinja-sheep> !pastebin | Guest34943
<ubottu> Guest34943: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<AmokPaule> Hello i try to activate my mic with karmic, to use it with mumble,. I actibǘated it already but when i speak it keeps silient.
<Guest34943> okay I used that pastebin thing how can you go read it ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest34943: or usb boot, or even livecd
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Provide me the link.
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I am trying to set-up Amarok to be my default player for streaming audio. How come the Totem movie player opens instead?
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: I found it (sean).
<Guest34943> yep sean
<StepNjump> I changed the default and both programs open but the movie player is the one that plays
<kinja-sheep> Guest34943: Your laptop/computer? Connected via wifi or wired?
<Guest34943> been trying to change my nick on here too but cannot figure it out either lol
<Guest34943> its a PC with a wireless g
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest34943
<ubottu> Guest34943: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<freeride> does anybody know, why get deb isn't working?
<D9> hello, if i change a directory properties to shairing, will I be able to see it on another system as if they were networked?  I have three systems, one windows, two linux all connected to a router.
<kinja-sheep> newnick: /nick SeanPS3
<StepNjump> ok thanks anyway. Merry Christmas to all....
<SeanPS3> there now how do I register it?
<kinja-sheep> SeanPS3: the handle 'Sean' might be taken.  You can try.
<kinja-sheep> !register | SeanPS3
<ubottu> SeanPS3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<kinja-sheep> Guest7405: Let's worry about nickname later.
<D9> I am trying to do some file sharing/networking.  I have googled but I can't find what I need.  can someone help me with just the basics of home networking with ubuntu?  just a couple of questions.
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Run "ifconfig" in the terminal -- What do you see on far left column?
<DEViUS> D9: sudo apt-get install samba4
<Tha-Doc> what do you mean the far left column?
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: eth0, wlan0, etc.
<jolaren> Hey, anyone here? I'm trying to install xbmc to my external HDD but with the options given I can only see my sata disc which is not a external one
<D9> erUSUL: thanks, but i have basic questions, like "can I do a peer to peer network?"  I was told that if all I want to do is share files then, changing a directories properties to sharing will allow that.  is that true?
<Tha-Doc> should I post that too on that post thing so you can see it?
<erUSUL> D9: should be. that's just a way to activate samba
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Okay.
<DimeCadmium> anyone know the default login for the ubuntu netbook remix livecd?
<kinja-sheep> DimeCadmium: Try ubuntu.
<DimeCadmium> tried
<Tha-Doc> okay is posted as sean again
<D9> erUSUL: sorry are you saying that if I turn on the sharing i will be activating samba?  or are you saying I can peer to peer with samba?
<DimeCadmium> i tried ubuntu/ livecd/livecd and who knows how many other combos
<erUSUL> D9: the former
<Ritzerisk> would anyone happen to know a General COmmand to show Cpu and what it entails
<D9> erUSUL: The manuals you sent me are for setting up servers and domains etc.   I don't need or want all that.
<Tha-Doc> how do you pm someone in this room without opening another dialog box?
<erUSUL> D9: fair enough
<D9> The following packages have unmet dependencies:    samba4: Depends: samba4-common (= 4.0.0~alpha6-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed    E: Broken packages
<AmokPaule> i also dont have any sound-prefernces in system -->preferences
<erUSUL> !who | Tha-Doc
<webereinc> Hello folks!
<ubottu> Tha-Doc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> DimeCadmium: if you restart x server with alt+k+printscreen then let the autologon time out, you'll be fine
<DimeCadmium> it didnt seem to do an autologin
<trijntje> Why does my sound give a loud crack just before it starts playing?
<ActionParsnip> DimeCadmium: afaik its ubuntu/ubuntu
<Tha-Doc> ! kinja-sheep like this yeah
<DEViUS> DimeCadmium, try root, wand no password
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rem__> Dime -> try root , or reset pwd from repair start
<fujimitsu> !top > Ritzerisk
<OerHeks> DimeCadmium name ubuntu pass <empty>
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<D9> erUSUL:  yikes... errors.  What does this mean? The following packages have unmet dependencies:   samba4: Depends: samba4-common (= 4.0.0~alpha6-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed   E: Broken packages
<erUSUL> D9: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<DimeCadmium> ubuntu/ ubuntu/ubuntu have been tried alrdy
<webereinc> Anyone have familiarity with ImageMagick under Ubuntu server?
<DimeCadmium> im not sure if i tried root w/o password
<erUSUL> !ask | webereinc
<ubottu> webereinc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<D9> i have not upgraded yet.  I like the old one.
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d60cc2e4f
<ukubuntu> I posted this on ubuntu forums and I would appreciate any comments, though would be best as a reply to the post
<D9> erUSUL:  i have the last version
<ukubuntu> I am doing a foundation degree in computing and I have to read around the subject of the use and adoption of Linux, as I would like to do a research project on why people have not taken up Linux instead of Windows and Macs. Can anyone recommend any reading material, journals or past research in this area in order to widen my knowledge base?
<ukubuntu> Any help is greatly appreciated
<ukubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8542712#post8542712
<FloodBot3> ukubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heoa> trism: aptitude did not have the examples, apt-get did, thank you.
<heoa> any  idea why?
<DEViUS> erUSUL, try ubuntu/ubuntu as ActionParsnip  suggested as well
<erUSUL> D9: which is? do "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<webereinc> How does one tell Convert (ImageMagick) to only use 8-bit pixel depth vs. 16-bit?
<rem__> Dime can you get to a console, like alt+F3 or something
<heoa> Which one apt-get or aptitude have better dev-files?
<lstarnes> heoa: they access the same package
<lstarnes> *packages
<Tha-Doc> so those yellow ones I need to change then yes?
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<DimeCadmium> rem__: yes, i can, but no login prompt
<ActionParsnip> heoa: they are identical in that respect
<Tha-Doc> how do I do so?
<fujimitsu> Ritzerisk: not sure if this is what you need but try command top in terminal, it displays running processes, cpu, mem, and other statistics
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Yes. I'm guessing the USHARE_DIR=/home/sean/Videos
<D9> erUSUL: 9.04
<Hydrosis> Is there a way to set a window to Never On Top?  I know you can set a window to Always On Top, but I need the opposite.
<DimeCadmium> (i think)
<gdb> aptitude is the recommended tool
<conb123> What is the command to log out in ubuntu karmic
<conb123> ?
<Guest68083> flash is not working on most sites. have tried removing and reinstalling from command line and from the adobe site with no results. help?
<roracle> i really need help and the last guy who helped me was a real jerk who said i shouldn't question him 'cause he knew what he was doing, then i actually test it out and come to find out he did, in fact, NOT KNOW what he was talking about
<kinja-sheep> Hydrosis: Untick Always On Top -- That's the opposite.
<rem__> hmm ok well I would try root no pwd or set/reset root pwd from repair startup from grub ..
<erUSUL> D9: last version is 9.10. and in 9.04 and 9.10 the sharing options do not need samba4 they need samba3...
<Tha-Doc> so what your saying is that I need to change the dir where things are shared from then?
<LuciusMare> hello
<LuciusMare> i want to set to use apturl
<DimeCadmium> rem__: well, i mean its livecd not an install
<DimeCadmium> :p
<Hydrosis> kinja-sheep, you dont understand.  That is not the opposite.  I one window to NEVER be on top.  What you propose does not do that.
<heoa> ActionParsnip: no, they are not. the packages expect-dev from aptitude and expect-dev  from apts-get are different.
<LuciusMare> in firefox,but it fails.i use KDE,and i set the values in about:config, but it still tells me that there is no application to handle the protocol
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Yup. You need to put in which video folder you want to share
<D9> erUSUL: so I should do the same command you gave me, but just change it to samba3 instead of 4?
<roracle> please someone look at my issue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8543630#post8543630
<rem__> ah forgot ... havent tried to reset a pwd from a livecd b4 ...
<heoa> ActionParsnip: one is lacking examples
<Hydrosis> Is there a way to set a window to Never On Top?  I know you can set a window to Always On Top, but I need the opposite. Anyone know how to do this?
<ManDay> Which package is responsible for associating files with actions - and how do I change the primary action for a filetype?
<ActionParsnip> heoa: if you wabnt examples, the choice is clear
<kinja-sheep> !info devilspie | Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<lstarnes> heoa: I don't think that can be done
<Tha-Doc> i just typed in sudo gedit ifconfig and it opened but was blank
<kfizz> I need to edit an entry in my bootloader (grub2). I've read thru this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 but it doesn't have much on editing existing entries. All I need to do is add "acpi_osi=" to the default boot option...what file/script do I need to edit?
<D9> erUSUL: E: Couldn't find package samba3
<lstarnes> heoa: oops, wrong person
<heoa> lstarnes: but the other lacks examples
<kinja-sheep> Hydrosis: That package does more than simple window management.
<gdb> heoa: The recommended tool is aptitude (over apt-get).  What is the issue you're having?
<rem__> it shouldnt ask for a user/pass, maybe try to download again ?
<lstarnes> Hydrosis: I don't think that can be done
<DEViUS> conb123, gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<erUSUL> D9: no; something is wrong in your system. are you sure is 9.04 and not 10.04 ??
<heoa> gdb: ?? aptitude lacks examples
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: gksudo gedit /etc/ushare.conf
<heoa> gdb: with the package expect-dev
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<aliendude5300> Hi, I'm having an issue with the open source ATI radeon drivers -- I can't even get OpenGL 2.0 to work on my ATI Radeon X1950 GT card, which I know supports DirectX 9 and OpenGL 2.
<gdb> heoa: I'm not sure what examples you require.  What are you trying to do?  The command syntax for apt-get and aptitude are nearly identical (aptitude has a few more options).
<Guest68083> flash is not working on most sites. have tried removing and reinstalling from command line and from the adobe site with no results. help?
<homezz> I just upgraded my winxp to win7 now my ubuntu box cant print over the network to win7 printer can anyone help
<gnubie> Guest68083, 64bit karmic?
<DimeCadmium> rem__: yeah, f1 shows boot info + auth failure msg's
<gdb> heoa: ie; you can generally replace "apt-get" with "aptitude" in any examples you are reading
<kfizz> I need to edit an entry in my bootloader (grub2). I've read thru this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 but it doesn't have much on editing existing entries. All I need to do is add "acpi_osi=" to the default boot option...what file/script do I need to edit?
<DimeCadmium> f2-f6 show auth fail
<DimeCadmium> and f7 is the login display
<Ritzerisk> $ less /proc/cpuinfo command not found
<Guest68083> <gnubie> yes
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, i advise you to use the propeitry driver, its amazing, compared to the opensource one (not that the opensourceone is bad)
<lstarnes> Ritzerisk: did you do it without the $?
<aliendude5300> DEViUS, I can't because my card is not supported any more by ATI.
<gnubie> Guest68083, this worked for me. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/adobe-flash-player-10-for-64-bit-linux-released-and-ubuntu-installation-instructions.html
<roracle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8543630#post8543630   <-----this is my problem, please someone take a gander at it :|
<gdb> heoa: You want examples of how to use expect-dev?  I'm not sure how this ties in with package management.  What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ManDay> Which package is responsible for associating files with actions - and how do I change the primary action for a filetype?
<inclement> Ubuntu has very nicely setup my dual monitors for me, but I'm not sure what it's actually using for it. How do I find out whether it's using xinerama or something specific to my graphics card/driver (or is it just always xinerama?) ?
<VCoolio> ManDay: right click the file, then properties > open with; or edit mimeapps.list or mimeinfo file in ~/.local/share/applications
<lstarnes> ManDay: I don't think there is a specific package that handles that
<D9> erUSUL: 2.6.28
<maco> inclement: its probably just X
<ManDay> thanks
<maco> inclement: the xrandr command can do that
<homezz> I just upgraded my winxp to win7 now my ubuntu box cant print over the network to win7 printer can anyone help
<Tha-Doc> okay changed all that now what?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: once you give the output I can give you a nice big command to sort you out
<heoa> gdb: no, I just wondered why the packages are different with the same Name.
<rem__> or /usr/bin/less /proc/cpuinfo    maybe something wrong with your PATH ..
<gdb> ManDay: What is the use case?  Do you mean when you click a file in GNOME?
<ManDay> VCoolio, that doesnt change the default app tho
<heoa> gdb: totally misleading.
<gdb> heoa: Between expect and expect-dev and apt-get and aptitude?
<ManDay> yes gdb
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: I'm going downstairs for few minutes. Will be back.
<heoa> gdb: no
<heoa> gdb: expect-dev in both
<inclement> maco: Thanks!
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, there is a legacy driver, that will do
<Tha-Doc> okay
<lifestream> Kept back packages:  Is it safe to do this:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4420e1b2                  It doesn't say any packages will be removed.
<rem__> echo $PATH and check /usr/bin is in there .. ?
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<LuciusMare> how to set compiz in kubuntu?
<gdb> ManDay: Man, I wish I had my system up right now.  There is a control panel in GNOME that handles that.   Works much like the Applications menu in Firefox.  I believe it's under Preferences -> Preferred Applications.
<ActionParsnip> LuciusMare: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<D9> erUSUL: I am sure it is 9.04
<X-Sleepy-X> Ok, so I just noticed a problem. When I start Frozen Bubble the sound is crackling and then the application freezes.
<aliendude5300> DEViUS, I can't install the legacy driver because it doesn't support newer versions of X.org, which are required for Ubuntu Karmic.
<roracle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8543630#post8543630   <-----this is my problem, please someone take a gander at it :|
<conb123> Hiya what is the log out command in ubuntu?
<esj> reinstalled w7, mbr gone, tried different recovery tricks all failed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows leftme with grub prompt
<VCoolio> ManDay: it does if you change it open with tab in properties, not the direct open with in the context menu
<lstarnes> roracle: it might help to explain the issue in the channel too. Many people don't like just clicking a link
<homezz> I just upgraded my box to win7 now my ubuntu box cant print over the network to the win7 printer can anyone help
<dimitar> why my screenlets are not working?
<LuciusMare> ActionParsnip: i have this installed,but it looks broken (no icons) and even if i check "KDE compatibility" it does not work - it does not do anything
<LuciusMare> ng
<lstarnes> conb123: logout or exit (for a terminal)
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/m1528ed3f
<gdb> heoa: expect-dev is expect-dev is expect-dev.  I'm not sure what you're asking.  apt-get and aptitude are package managers that are looking at the same package repositories (as defined in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d).  There is nothing misleading going on.  What do you have questions about?
<lstarnes> conb123: I don't think there is a graphical logout command
<erUSUL> !info samba4 jaunty
<ActionParsnip> LuciusMare: the press alt+f2 and type: compiz --replace    then press enter
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): LanManager-like file server for Unix (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha6-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2955 kB, installed size 8656 kB
<dimitar> why my screenlets are not working?
<roracle> okay, i want to use my numpad for window management when numlocks is off, and use it for numbers when it's on
<roracle> and it doesn't work
<conb123> lstarnes: But would killing x work?
<LuciusMare> wow
<LuciusMare> thanks
<ManDay> VCoolio, the mimeapp file thing worked just fine
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html ......it also works for ati
<lstarnes> conb123: that would be an unsafe method of doing it
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: and the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash
<erUSUL> !info samba3 jaunty
<heoa> gdb: fine, but the packages are still different. Test it if you don't believe.
<ubottu> Package samba3 does not exist in jaunty
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, envy that is....
<mezquitale> roracle, youre using karmic?
<roracle> yes, 64
<conb123> lstarnes: Unsafe, but isn't that what ctrl alt backspace used to do?
<erUSUL> !info samba jaunty
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<lstarnes> conb123: yes
<lstarnes> conb123: and that too is unsafe
<Hydrosis> Is there a way to set a window to Never On Top?  I know you can set a window to Always On Top, but I need the opposite.
<conb123> lstarnes: Well unsafe how, i'm sure they wouldn't have included it if it was unsafe
<erUSUL> D9: you should install samba not samba4
<gdb> heoa: Would you mind documenting the differences you're seeing and puitting it up on pastebin?  Perhaps with copies of your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* files?
<Tha-Doc> !kinja-sheep this work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gdb> putting*
<ManDay> VCoolio, do you know how the mimeapps.list file works?
<ManDay> What does .desktop mean?
<lstarnes> conb123: it is unsafe in the sense that all applications using the x server at the time will be closed
<vlee> is it normal on karmic to see something mounted at "/var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs" ?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: usually its a launcher to a program but it can be anything
<VCoolio> conb123: there is gnome-session-save --logout
<lstarnes> ManDay: .desktop files are used for things like desktop icons and launchers and menu entriesd
<dimitar> why my screenlets are not working?
<lstarnes> *entries
<esj> any help with over written grub problem?
<conb123> lstarnes: Yes I realise that
<aliendude5300> DEViUS, I'll try that, but I'm pretty sure it won't work with a newer version of X.org...
<Tha-Doc> anyone know the graphics drivers for a integrated graphics card on a gx270, the ones so that ubuntu can get the good drivers?
<ManDay> lstarnes, right I know, but why does it say that in mimeapps.list?
<conb123> VCoolio: Ah thankyou
<ManDay> there is nox xpdf.desktop - however, it works
<lstarnes> ManDay: what does it say in mimeapps.list?
<ManDay> (or at least I dont know where that would be)
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, let me know how it goes
<dimitar> why my screenlets are not working?
<dimitar> why my screenlets are not working?
<dimitar> why my screenlets are not working?
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<FloodBot3> dimitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> dimitar: we don't know
<LuciusMare> !repeat dimitar
<SaToo> ettercap help? someone pwt
<LuciusMare> !repeat >dimitar
<Myrtti> dimitar: we're not clearvoyants, can you tell a it more about your problem?
<LuciusMare> ...
<LuciusMare> nvm
<lstarnes> dimitar: you need to provide us as much relevant information as you can, or we won't be able to help you solve your problem
<Phuzion> actionparsnip hi, pidgin just randomly decided to close itself when trying to login to yahoo messenger only.. it has no problems with AIM
<dimitar> lstarnes:it worked but then just stopped...i run it but it wont open...
<SaToo> ettercap help? someone pwt
<Guest68083> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/m6263f40b
<lstarnes> SaToo: just ask here
<sebsebseb> hi
<harry_wun_tun> how do i get ubuntu to launch from my usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: dpkg -l | grep flash
<aliendude5300> It's trying to install 8.660-0ubuntu4 now
<esj> ok, guess reinstall is the only solution
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: launch it from terminal to get intelligent output
<Guest68083> its on there, theres just no output
<ManDay> VCoolio, where do I learn more about mimeapps.list ?
<VCoolio> ManDay: that folder is the place where customized launchers (.desktop files) are stores; you asked about mime actions and those are stored in either of the two files I mentioned; don't really know more, just experimented with it
<D9> erUsul I tried just samba and it is not working either.
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: the command you ran was: dpkg -l grep | flash     which is incorrect
<erUSUL> D9: sudo aptitude install samba
<erUSUL> D9: what error you get ?
<ManDay> VCoolio, any idea why I can there reference xpdf.desktop, although the latter doesnt exist?
<|joker|> sudo shutdown now
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> ah. thankyou for your patience. wait one
<Phuzion> actionparsnip terminal open, what commands to I input to launch it
<dimitar> Myrtti,lstarnes...i use ubuntu 9.10 and i installed Screenlets and they worked fine....but yesterday when i start up ubuntu i run screenlets and then nothing...i tryed again and still nothing?i dont know whats wrong with screenlets?
<trism> esj: is this with 9.10 and grub2?
<VCoolio> ManDay: maybe you had xpdf installed in the past?
<homezz> I just upgraded my box to win7 now my ubuntu box cant print over the network to the win7 printer can anyone help
<roracle> okay, so numlocks off: window management.   numlocks on: use the numpad for calculation.  9.10 64 bit.  this doesn't work.  set up through the keyboard shortcuts.  was given the solution to not use Mouse Keys, and they were already turned off, so it didn't work
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, did you manage to get it running
<lstarnes> dimitar: were any packages on your system recently updated?
<esj> trism: yes
<trism> esj: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD it seems to work for most people
<Binary_Helix> A mime type is a file extension
<D9> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dimitar> lstarnes:yes...i tryed to reinstall screenlets but still nothing
<Binary_Helix> its just another wording for it.i.e .exe
<lstarnes> dimitar: what was updated?
<esj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  this one failed big time
<Binary_Helix> so if you understand file extensions
<conb123> Hiya I have a problem in ubuntu, I have to enable noapic and nolapic everytime i want to boot otherwise it freezes up on me, but running ubuntu in single core is getting rather annoying, is there any way that I can fix this or is it simply an incompatible motherboard?
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/m28aaa9e0
<Binary_Helix> then mime types are simple
<Binary_Helix> so the mime list
<lstarnes> Binary_Helix: mime types are a little bit more complex though
<Tha-Doc> anyone know the repository or whatever for the graphics card of an integrated gx270 computer?
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: pidgin
<Binary_Helix> is just that
<D9> erUSUL:  it may not have worked because I opend synaptic when the samba4 did not work... will try after down load.
<ManDay> VCoolio, I do have xpdf instaleld NOW - but there is no xpdf.DESKTOP anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | D9
<ubottu> D9: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ManDay> Why does <tab><tab> list 1564 possibilities but man <tab><tab> lists 1782?
<D9> thanks ActionParsnip
<Binary_Helix> there is no such thing as a win7 printer
<dimitar> lstarnes:i cant really remmember...i remmember i installed thinderbird
<Binary_Helix> use cups to configure your settings for your nix box
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: perfect, ok i'll run you up a big command to sort this all out.
<VCoolio> ManDay: check in /usr/share/applications; maybe not all apps create launchers for themselves when installed?
<Phuzion> actionparsnip segmentation fault
<aliendude5300> DEViUS, That caused me to have to boot into low graphics mode, I don't recommend anyone else try that... :/
<trism> esj: after you finish and reboot into ubuntu, you will probably need to run sudo update-grub again to probe for windows, since it likely won't be detected in the chroot
<aliendude5300> Going to try to remove it now...
<DEViUS> aliendude5300, you mean low resolution?
<ManDay> VCoolio, you are right, there they are
<homezz> anyone have any problem print from ubuntu to a win7 box on a network
<ManDay> I wish there was a manpage on that, tho
<ManDay> What package is related to that?
<Binary_Helix> you are not priting to the windows 7 box
<Binary_Helix> printing*
<aliendude5300> No, low graphics mode. It's worse. No hardware acceleration, at all. But I still have my 1400x900 resolution. :)
<esj> trism:  got it
<Binary_Helix> you are printing to your printer
<Binary_Helix> as I said
<Binary_Helix> run cups
<dimitar> lstarnes:any help for that?
<Binary_Helix> and input the proper info
<Binary_Helix> i.e ip address and printer type
<aliendude5300> I think the driver is uninstalled now, I'm going to reboot now.
<lstarnes> dimitar: I'm not sure what to do, sorry
<DEViUS> homezz, System -> Administration -> Prinitng
<Binary_Helix> and bam you are good to go
<dimitar> lstarnes:maybe something with the compiz?
<VCoolio> ManDay: no package resposible for .desktop files, it's just the way stuff is installed on linux or debian maybe; also that's where the menus take their apps from
<lstarnes> dimitar: maybe, but I don't know
<guntbert> !enter | Binary_Helix
<ubottu> Binary_Helix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dimitar> lstarnes:ok never mind...thank you anyway.
<maco> VCoolio: each package should install its own .desktop files if it needs them
<Binary_Helix> >_>
<jasonmax> help
<homezz> Devius< I did that it dosent connect. I had winXP connect before my win7 box and no problem printing
<Binary_Helix> !enter | guntbert
<roracle> I have a problem I would love to have solved today:  okay, so numlocks off: window management.   numlocks on: use the numpad for calculation.  9.10 64 bit.  this doesn't work.  set up through the keyboard shortcuts.  was given the solution to not use Mouse Keys, and they were already turned off, so it didn't work
<Tha-Doc> kinja are you back yet?
<ubottu> guntbert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Sup?
<phaitour> i'm running a ubuntu server and after having the server up for a few days i'll start running out of disk space.  i can clear out all of the logs, but that only gets me to 91% disk full... any ideas on what to do?  I know if i restart I can go back down to around 13% disk full...
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: http://pastebin.com/m70e6572c
<jasonmax> chal mader chood
<Tha-Doc> so now that I did all that stuff with that ifconfig thing what do I do with my ps3?
<guntbert> Binary_Helix: ? I beg your pardon?
<DEViUS> homezz, when you get to the "New Printer Dialog box" add it manually
<Binary_Helix> with your ps3?
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Paste your /etc/ushare.conf plz.
<Binary_Helix> I am serious
<Binary_Helix> learn to use cups
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: all as one command, will remove the many flash plugins you have installed, then download the flash plugin for you
<Binary_Helix> it is the easiest interface to use imo
<DEViUS> homezz, is it a network printer or connected
<Binary_Helix> and works on almost all nix platforms
<Binary_Helix> not just ubuntu
<heoa> gdb: http://pastebin.com/d5b6ab40d  and things in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*   http://pastebin.com/d7105192
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: got the pidgin from the pidgin repo?
<homezz> Devius< it is a network printer
<Tha-Doc> okay just pasted it.
<DEViUS> homezz, wat model
<Tha-Doc> sean again
<Binary_Helix> as long as it is on your network unless you have somehow vitualized you printer it can be configured through cups
<Binary_Helix> would you like me to walk you through it
<Binary_Helix> or you dont beleive me/?
<Binary_Helix> jeez
<Phuzion> actionparsnip from original install I'm having so many problems I'm seriously thinking about going back to the world of Windows LOL
<homezz> Devius< its a HP printer
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: You plugged in external HDD or something?
<phaitour> anyone?
<Binary_Helix> w/e I'm done trying to help you homezz gl bro.
<guntbert> Binary_Helix: I appreciate you efforts - but please don't press <enter> so often and  put the nick of the person you are talking to in front of your line
<Tha-Doc> oh yes I did, I have an internal HDD it is where all the movies are stored on
<smiter> can someone tell me how i back up my ubuntu before i try desperate measures to fix my vid card so that i may have a chance at restoring?
<darrend> phaitour: how big is the disk?
<DEViUS> homezz, System -> Administration -> Prinitng, then click new, wait till a new printer dialog comes up, and you select the netowrk printer option
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<phaitour> 10g
<ManDay> Do 9318 lines in /etc/bash_completion really have to be? Is it even usefull? What does it enable besides auto completion for pwd and $Path ?
<homezz> Devius< how do I run cups
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Run "ls -a /media/sdb"  You can see your movies?
<DEViUS> homezz, and choose app socket/hp jet direct
<roracle> I have a problem I would love to have solved today:  okay, so numlocks off: window management.   numlocks on: use the numpad for calculation.  9.10 64 bit.  this doesn't work.  set up through the keyboard shortcuts.  was given the solution to not use Mouse Keys, and they were already turned off, so it didn't work.  i figure this is a simple problem, but aparently not.  i understand if you guys aren't technical enough to help fix 
<tavo> hola
<darrend> phaitour: that's not much.. what is the server running?
<sebsebseb> smiter: you can't backup Ubuntu that easlly, you can back up your data to some where else, quite easilley though
<Binary_Helix> smiter: If you would like to back up your packages you have installed.
<phaitour> darrend: apache
<Binary_Helix> Use aptoncd.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | smiter
<ubottu> smiter: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<adalal> um, anyone aware of the default webmin user and password?
<guntbert> !webmin | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Binary_Helix> Smiter: use aptoncd to back up your packages.
<ActionParsnip> adalal: its not advised to be used
<darrend> phaitour: which partition runs out of space?
<lstarnes> ManDay: it also does some autocompletion for program arguments
<DEViUS> homezz, i opened a private cchat, i prefer to talk there, cause of distractions
<phaitour> darrend: I just can't seem to figure out what's eating up the disk space.  it's / that runs out
<Tha-Doc> do I need to specify the actual folder cause all the movies are on there but in the movies dir
<dimitar> anyone....screenlets problem?
<ManDay> lstarnes, i figured that out - like for man <tab>
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | adalal
<ManDay> lstarnes, are the 10000 lines of code worh it tho?
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: No, I just want your confirmation that you're able to see the list of stuffs.
<ManDay> (i have only counted the ones in /etc/bash_completion)
<lstarnes> ManDay: 10000 lines isn't that much
<darrend> phaitour: pastebin the output of df -h
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: In that case, run "sudo service ushare restart" and hopefully your PS3 can see it now.
<Tha-Doc> yes I see the list of dir in there
<ManDay> lstarnes, name a longer script
<ManDay> ad hoc!
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Please use my nickname. :)
<lstarnes> ManDay: the complete source code of the linux kernel
<dkulchenko> Hi all, my computer just randomly restarted. Any ideas on why? (here's the relevant line from /var/log/messages: Dec 22 11:10:41 daniil-netbook kernel: [100802.618066] cpan[32408]: segfault at 62429654 ip 080c4cb4 sp bf908ab0 error 6 in perl[8048000+134000] )
<ManDay> i said script
<Tha-Doc> kinja: yes I see the list of dir in that /media/sdb
<X-Sleepy-X> Frozen Bubble doesn't work on neither of my Eee PC 900s
<adalal> right ebox it is then
<ManDay> @ lstarnes
<phaitour> darrend: http://pastebin.com/d23aba02e
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: That way, I can get highlighted messages too. To ensure, run the command and restart PS3, see if you can find uShare.
<drdmn> hi all
<lstarnes> ManDay: does it have to be a bash script?
<ManDay> more specifically: name any bash script that is executed on startup that is longer than 10000 lines
<phaitour> darrend: that's after I cleared out all the logs
<ActionParsnip> adalal: http://www.webmin.com/faq.html
<Binary_Helix> drdmn: hello
<ManDay> lstarnes, no. just one that is executed at startup
<drdmn> hey im little confused have couple questions any one could help out?
<ManDay> (or every time)
<guntbert> adalal: but be warned: ebox is no replacement for webmin at all - it insists on using only its own config files,...
<iceroot> ManDay: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<Binary_Helix> Just drop em
<ManDay> iceroot, ?
<darrend> phaitour: and the output of du -sh /tmp
<Binary_Helix> drdmn: ask away
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<drdmn> so the problem is im installing new icons from art manager, but i cannot apply them, they just wont change neither the themes?
<drdmn> any idea why?
<lstarnes> ManDay: if you count /etc/init.d/rc and all the scripts it calls, it's about as long if not longer
<ManDay> iceroot, my question is whether bash_completion is worth it
<mezquitale> !anyone | drdmn
<ubottu> drdmn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smiter> what is aptoncd?
<lstarnes> ManDay: it is
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> still not working. this is output from command you gave. http://pastebin.com/m150071dd
<phaitour> darend: one line > 12K     /tmp
<Binary_Helix> @drdmn are you trying to unarchive the icons?
<Tha-Doc> Kinja-sheep okay I just restarted it, and will go check the ps3 to see if it shows up
<ManDay> lstarnes, you still havent named ONE longer script ;p
<adalal> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to setup an ubuntu server here, and i'd like a web interface to configure a lot of the things...
<drdmn> actually i install them from the art manager menu
<vlee> Does anyone else on karmic to see something mounted at /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs ?
<adalal> what would you recommend then?
<VCoolio> is there an easy way to set 'acp' to autocomplete to apt-cache policy for example? I have an alias for it now, but then it doesn't autocomplete the packages
<drdmn> they i apply them, and they do not change
<iceroot> ManDay: of course
<lstarnes> ManDay: you can delete bash_completion or edit it if you are unhappy with it
<lstarnes> ManDay: or use a different shell like zsh
<ActionParsnip> adalal: it doesnt follow the right files in debian / ubuntu so its not advised
<Binary_Helix> @drdmn that is odd. What icons are you trying to install?
<ManDay> lstarnes, not unhappy, just curious. how often do i use any auto completion besides the one for $PATH and $PWD
<iceroot> ManDay: sudo apt-get install apa  tab = apache == bash_completion
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: so you have no flash ?
<prc322> hi at all
<X-Sleepy-X> ok, so i want to uninstall frozen bubble, what command to use to remove every package it has installed?
<ManDay> iceroot, see, i never use that
<sebsebseb> prc322: hi
<diddy> How can I list all installed packages?
<Alan502> How to enable Direct3D aceleration on virtual box? I have already checked the boxes in the Display tab on setting of my Virtual XP and i have also installed the guest additions. I also oppened dxdiag on windows to try to enable Direct3D but it appears as not avaible. Can someone help me?
<drdmn> lets say i install cherry-soda
<adalal> is ebox preferred over webmin now then, ActionParsnip
<ManDay> (i didnt eve know it is possible iceroot )
<legend2440> vlee: where are you seeing that? in fstab or when you type  mount   in terminal?
<kinja-sheep> !clone | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> adalal: yes
<iceroot> !tab | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<darrend> phaitour: you need to scan the disk and see which directories are using up the space.  Seems odd that you can recover 75% on a reboot - indicates some tmp or swap usage
<adalal> ?
<vlee> legend2440: in df or mount
<prc322> Im afraid Im here because I have a problem with ubuntu
<drdmn> after install it puts me to apprearence preferrences
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: you need the 2 lots of guest additions
<iceroot> ManDay: cd /bo  tab = /boot
<drdmn> i choose the icons but they wont change
<drdmn> im confused
<kinja-sheep> prc322: Ask away.
<diddy> kinja-sheep, ?
<ManDay> oh really iceroot - i didnt know this for years in linux
<ManDay> ...
<ActionParsnip> drdmn: try restarting X
<DFH> hello, my problem: i have 4 partitions on my /dev/sda, the system is running allright, but some tools (gparted, partition magic on winxp,..) cant recognize any partitions.. only palimpsest (debian disk utility) and fdisk can see that allright .. any idea how to fix that, please?
<drdmn> system ?
<Binary_Helix> @drdmn well if you have not rebooted try that if that is not the issue you might want to try installing them manually. I personally do not use art manager as I find it to be quite buggy.
<X-Sleepy-X> how to uninstall a package and all the packages it installed as well?
<diddy> What is the equivalent of rpm -qa for Ubuntu?
<drdmn> oh thanks alot ill try
<sebsebseb> X-Sleepy-X: sudo apt-get purge frozenbubble
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, which lots?
<sebsebseb> X-Sleepy-X: try that
<drdmn> :]
<iceroot> ManDay: but zsh is much much better then bash (from the point of using tab)
<phaitour> darrend: I agree.  I've tried to go through all the directories and the size just doesn't add up.  for instance, I did this at /, du --max-depth=1 -h > http://pastebin.com/d404b085a
<kinja-sheep> diddy: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/Desktop/Installed-Packages.txt --> A list of installed packages in a text file.
<lstarnes> X-Sleepy-X: sudo apt-get purge packagename && sudo apt-get autoremove
<X-Sleepy-X> thanks
<prc322> alright, so Ive installed Ubuntu 9.10 everythings fine. But I cant change the Hz of one of my two screens in the display settings
<phaitour> darrend: i just don't really know where to start looking
<lstarnes> X-Sleepy-X: be extremely careful when using autoremove
<Binary_Helix> @dfh If you have the linux partitions formatted as any etx file system windows will not be able to see them.
<legend2440> vlee: no i dont see that in either one.  is there an entry in  /etc/fstab  that mentions  /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs?
<ManDay> iceroot, does it also have a fancy completion script like bash or is it builtin for the most part?
<webereinc> How do you get Ubuntu to re-discover the video card/monitor?  When the system reboots, if the KVM does not have the monitor active for that server, then it does not discover the correct possible settings and forces a default maximum of 800x600.  If the KVM is set to have the monitor active during reboot, then it discovers that the monitor can, in fact, support 1024x768.  How can you force an active session to re-discover the card/monitor?
<roracle> I have a problem I would love to have solved today:  okay, so numlocks off: window management.   numlocks on: use the numpad for calculation.  9.10 64 bit.  this doesn't work.  set up through the keyboard shortcuts.  was given the solution to not use Mouse Keys, and they were already turned off, so it didn't work.  i figure this is a simple problem, but aparently not.  i understand if you guys aren't technical enough to help fix 
<Binary_Helix> @dfh windows only sees fat,fat32,ntfs formatted harddrives.
<lstarnes> ManDay: it is largely built-in
<prc322> I googled the hole day and multiple times dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was mentioned
<ManDay> iceroot, i just got to know bash well enough to work efficiently with it, i wouldnt touch zsh for the next time ;)
<ManDay> thanks lstarnes
<Tha-Doc> kinja-sheep No I don't see ushare, but I did find mediatomb
<Guest68083> huh. its working on some sites and not on others
<iceroot> ManDay: most is build in  for e.g. ssh tab is showing you the options, parameters,users and hosts
<vlee> legend2440: no. It's not in fstab. Am using encrypted home folder though. Are you?
<prc322> but when I type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" really nothing happens
<DEViUS> hi, i have a problem with the ufw, when i enable it, after restarting my system its status changes back to disabled....why is that...??
<lstarnes> ManDay: but it likely splits up more complex things into separate scripts
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> its working on some sites and not on others
<terrorink> does anybody know how to boot ubuntu 9.10 with freebsd 7
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, i checked Direct3D support when installing the guest additions
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: Toggle on web and telnet.  Oh mediatomb works for you now then?
<iceroot> terrorink: what?
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: when the box is booted, click the 2 additions in this shot: http://www.ghacks.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/guest_devices_menu.png
<ManDay> thats cool. just out of couriousity, what shell do you use iceroot lstarnes
<ManDay> (daily)
<lstarnes> ManDay: bash
<iceroot> ManDay: zsh of course
<ManDay> "of course"..
<Binary_Helix> @Devius Have you tryed adding the program to the start up list?
<legend2440> vlee: oh  no   i am not using encrypted home
<ManDay> ;D
<darrend> phaitour: you need to do that without the --max-depth (cd / && du -sh *)
<phaitour> darrend:  well thanks for helping me think of ideas...
<iceroot> ManDay: use it, then you know why i am saying "of course"
<Tha-Doc> well yes it picks up mediatomb, but there is nothing in there on the ps3, cause I don't know how to do that config setup to add the dir
<Binary_Helix> @Devius you can do so by making it launch at the start of boot.
<darrend> phaitour: otherwise I think it won't include subdirs
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: weird, ok try: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins; sudo ln -s ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ManDay> iceroot, understood
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius ?
<diddy> kinja-sheep, thx
<phaitour> darrend: http://pastebin.com/d953d70a
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d84edc78
<DFH> Binary_Helix i know, but many linux tools dont work as well.. and they dont see ANY partitions on that hdd (not even FAT or NTFS) - it says just sth like "nothing there" :)
<kinja-sheep> !tab | Tha-Doc
<ubottu> Tha-Doc: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phaitour> darrend: still doesn't add up to 10g
<ManDay> \quit
<kinja-sheep> diddy: No problem.
<DEViUS> Binary_Helix, no i didnt
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, i cannot see "Install WineD3D (for Direct3D)..." on my virtualbox
<dwayne> Hello apt-get is connecting to a proxy
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: i'd ask in #vbox then
<DEViUS> Binary_Helix, but woudnt that mean, it will launch only when i login, i want it a t system startup....
<greg_> hello i was wondering if someone could help me connect to a windows 7 printer from ubuntu i have samba installed but cant print
<D9> homezz you still around?
<dwayne> where can I find the lower level proxy information?
<Binary_Helix> @dfh I am confused dfh. Your issue is that windows will not see your linux partitions is this correct? If not if you could go into a little more detail I might be able to help.
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, im using PUEL though
<sebsebseb> !cups | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, lol it's difficult to find someone there
<DEViUS> greg_, wat model, is it networked or directly connected?
<D9> !networking
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius set you program as a daemon that will start at boot time
<DEViUS> Binary_Helix, ok lemme try
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: make sure you have the latest virtualbox
<greg_> its networked.. ive looked at all the documentaition i can about cups but nothing i seem to do works
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: puel?
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, closed source
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius you can do this by making a link to your init directory
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: i see, why not use the open one?
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius you are correct.
<DEViUS> Binary_Helix, can u assist me in doing it
<D9> erUSUL: Can you set up a network, peer to peer, using live cd?
<vlee> Anyone on karmic using encrypted home folders see anything mounted at /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs ?
<DFH> Binary_Helix, no, my problem is that most disc tools (linux and windows) cant recognize no partitions on that hdd..
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius sure give me one moment and I will point you to some stuff you can read.
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, usb support, they told me the lastest ose has usb support too but haven't had time to download it
<malev> hi everyone! does anyone has a HP Pavilion dv6z??
<DEViUS> Binary_Helix, thankoo
<sebsebseb> Alan502: that's unlikely for the OSE to have USB support
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: sounds like the way forward then
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> nope. maybe its just that one site. the others are working again
<DEViUS> greg_, type DEViUS, so i can know u r talking to me...
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: cool
<vlee> Anyone on karmic using encrypted home folders?
<DEViUS> greg_, is it hp?
<kilza> Hey! After installing ATI drivers I get black screen at startup. Someone who have tried this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest68083: welcome to 64bit flash :)
<greg_> DEViuS yess its an hp
<sebsebseb> kilza: no, but ATI is a right problem with Desktop Linux
<Guest68083> <ActionParsnip> ha. thanks.
<DEViUS> greg_,  System -> Administration -> Prinitng, then click new, wait till a new printer dialog comes up, and you select the netowrk printer option
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius here is a straight forward way of doing it without having to use youe command line fu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587701
<greg_> DEViUS okay done
<Phuzion> actionparsnip, no help... did the updates, but pidgin is still closing itself when trying to get into Yahoo Messenger, but it's only Yahoo, it doesn't close if I use AIM names
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, anyway... do you know if i need the additional guest additions package on the closed source too?
<sebsebseb> kilza: since their lack of support
<guntbert> Alan502: you better ask in #vbox
<sebsebseb> !pm > kilza
<ubottu> kilza, please see my private message
<lajevardi> hi, I'm on Karmic, Having bluetooth problems, the gnome bluetooth manager can't find my phone & vice versa. I think I've searched the whole net to no avail. there's no any /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf available on my system. any idea?
<Alan502> guntbert, i did :| but noone is answering
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: ive not used it for ages now sorry
<webereinc> How do you get Ubuntu to re-discover the video card/monitor?  When the system reboots, if the KVM does not have the monitor active for that server, then it does not discover the correct possible settings and forces a default maximum of 800x600.  If the KVM is set to have the monitor active during reboot, then it discovers that the monitor can, in fact, support 1024x768.  How can you force an active session to re-discover the card/monitor?
<DEViUS> greg_, choose network printer, then APP Socket/HP direct, enter the host and forward
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: log a bug then
<trijntje> Why does my sound give a loud crack just before it starts playing?
<Binary_Helix> @lajevardi what model are you using?
<Binary_Helix> @lajevardi for you bluetooth hardware.
<Phuzion> actionparsnip, actually it just worked
<phaitour> darrend: any more ideas? :P
<Binary_Helix> @trijntje turn down your volume or make sure that your drivers are configured right.
<greg_> DEViUS okay...  done and chose driver
<kilza> I can see the GNUB loading message at startup, but by cliking esc I cant get the gnub menu to show
<DFH> Binary_Helix, for better imagination: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/6448/20091222213739775x500sc.png - but there are 4 partitions ..
<Cappy> folks, i have a password that i use for all my systems, for some reason when i install a fresh ubuntu the password doesnt work.
<Cappy>  the install lets me put it in, but when i go to log on for the first time, the authentication fails
<lastman> Hi, I ve installed the fglx driver for my radeon 4850 to get the resolution 1280x960 for my CRT. How can I set it to 85 MHz??? There is only a 60 MHz setting for this resolution!
<lajevardi> Binary_Helix: It's a bluetooth bungle called "mini NOVR e-blue"
<greg_> DEViUS nogo on testpage
<protojay> my torrents are downloading really slowly... is there a difference between the clients when it comes to speed?
<sebsebseb> Cappy: ok your password is probably wrong some how, but those are easy enough to change
<SPXGuest6447> moin
<kinja-sheep> protojay: Yup. Use Transmissions. :o
<DEViUS> greg_, wat do do you mean nogo on testpage
<DEViUS> ?
<protojay> transmission locks my system up
<Phuzion> actionparsnip I have come across the fact that I do not have the most up to date version of Java, and I don't want to screw this up and have more than one version of Java installed on the system, how do I completely remove java and install the newest version?
<kilza> I can see the GNUB loading message at startup, but by cliking esc I cant get the gnub menu to show.
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/155837-solved-audigy2-pulse-audio-pop-up-about-devices-removed-system.html
<Cappy> i tried usins a simple password (qwerty) and that worked fine, then i went through the menu and changed the password to my usual and now i cant use sudo as it tells me the authentication has failed.
<greg_> DEViUS it is not printing and got message on Not Connected?
<trijntje> Binary_Helix, my sound is not high, how do I check if my drivers are configured right? I just did a clean Karmic install
<Binary_Helix> @dfh wow dfh are you sure that you have windows installed on other partitons? That is very odd. If you do then there is a issue that I cant for see.
<sebsebseb> Cappy: you can re set password in the root shell  in recovery mode with the  passwd username  command
<ActionParsnip> Cappy: boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd username   to set the password
<DEViUS> greg_, which vrsion of ubuntu are you using
<DEViUS> ?
<VCoolio> kilza: hold left shift if you want the grub menu to show on boot
<SPXGuest6447> WINDOWS FTWWWWWWWW
<kilza> thx
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: i'd remove the old first
<greg_> DEViUS 9.1
<Tha-Doc> Kinja-sheep well ps3 said DLNA error 501
<sebsebseb> !troll | SPXGuest6447
<ubottu> SPXGuest6447: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Binary_Helix> @trijntje make sure your asla drivers are working properly.
<SPXGuest6447> nah, just kiddin :D
<Tha-Doc> and then ushare disapeared on my ps3
<DEViUS> greg_, try hp-setup
<darrend> phaitour: what file system you using on / ?
<Phuzion> actionparsnip *sudo-apt remove?
<Brun_> Vote for me. http://www.bodo.com.ua/newyear/9783
<DFH> Binary_Helix, yes, im sure, fdisk shows them ;-)
<phaitour> ext3
<Tha-Doc> mediatomb works it just says there is no files, I will put up the mediatomb config thing on that paste it
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: if you installed it that way, yes
<phaitour> darrend: ext3
<DEViUS> greg_, show the advanced options and fill in the neccessary
<sebsebseb> !ot | Brun_
<ubottu> Brun_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greg_> okay
<adalal> right... i've done a minimal ubuntu installation, how do install the add-apt-repository command itself/
<adalal> ?
<greg_> ill give it a shot
<hwl> how do I install the java plugin for mozilla firefox on ubuntu?
<trijntje> ActionParsnip, are you sure that link is for me?
<Phuzion> actionparsnip..... soooo you have to remove items the way you installed them?
<trijntje> Binary_Helix, how ;)
<darrend> phaitour: unless it's being used for swap somewhere then it sounds broken
<greg_> DEViUS.. i get a printer warning now
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: didnt you say your sound was popping?
<chibihogoshino> how would one go about clearing there swap partition out ?
<DEViUS> greg_, saying ....
<trism> adalal: it is in the python-software-properties package
<ActionParsnip> Phuzion: you can use any package method you like, all hits the same gold
<phaitour> darrend: how do i see what's being used as swap?
<greg_> DEViUS thats all "Printer Warning"
<Phuzion> actionparsnip ok, I'll give it a shot FINGERS crossed haha
<lajevardi> BinaryHelix: http://e-blue.jp/sub_N_Product_CA_show.asp?ID=232&classid=10
<Tha-Doc> how do i uninstall mediatomb, and then reinstall?
<Luca> Ragazzi devo installare la lingua italiana su ubuntu
<Luca> come faccio?
<Luca> qui è metà italiano e metà inglese
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<sebsebseb> !java | hwl
<ubottu> hwl: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<trijntje> ActionParsnip, well, more of a cracking sound right before it starts playing, nothing like a popup as in that post
<DEViUS> greg_, ok, so when u cont... does it work?
<guntbert> !it | Luca
<ubottu> Luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<albertico> is there a way to configure evolution + couchdb + ubuntuone on 9.04 ??
<greg_> no its a warning in the print queue
<DEViUS> !Printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<darrend> phaitour: cfdisk /dev/sda  will tell you, but I don't know how it could be sharing the root partition
<Tha-Doc> and how do I get to the config for mediatomb?
<adalal> trism: thanks
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/
<phaitour> darrend: it tells me > FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive / Press any key to exit cfdisk
<DEViUS> greg_, i seem to have been mistaken, run  gksu hptools -u
<greg_> DEViUS com.apple.print.recoverable
<protojay> is there any better bittorrent clients other than transmission ?
<Binary_Helix> @lajevardi I am sorry I was not able to find any information on your issue. I also do not have the knowledge to trouble shoot bluetooth on ubuntu. You are right there isn't anything on the net about it;that I could see at least.
<Cappy> how do i drop to the recovery console?
<llslim> anyone else having trouble connecting to archive.ubuntu.com right now?
<sebsebseb> Cappy: from Grub
<sebsebseb> Cappy: the boot loader
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, problem solved :) no problem
<lajevardi> Binary_Helix: I appreciate your try, many thanks ;)
<darrend> phaitour: you have to run with sudo.  Be careful not to change anything while you're in there :)
<ActionParsnip> Cappy: esc when grub loads, select recovery mode, then select root
<Binary_Helix> @trijntje http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987252 that should help
<phaitour> darrend: i'm logged in as root
<DEViUS> greg_, use sudo hptools -u
<protojay> ... anyone know what the best bittorrent client is?
<legend2440> Cappy: if using karmic  press and hold Shift  during boot
<ActionParsnip> protojay: there is no best
<greg_> Devius hptools command not found
<guntbert> phaitour: don't log in as root - see !root
<protojay> ok, what about the fastest?
<darrend> phaitour: you normally get that message when there's a permission issue
<albertico> is there a way to configure evolution + couchdb + ubuntuone on 9.04, or does it only works with 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> protojay: theres no single best app for anything
<DEViUS> greg_, use sudo hp-setup -u  (UGH my BAd)
<phaitour> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> protojay: they will all go as fast as your connection will allow
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: From what I'm reading, looks like permission errors with 501.
<darrend> phaitour: if you're really in a root shell, there's something wrong
<Binary_Helix> @protojay why is it you do not like transmission?
<protojay> it keeps locking up
<ActionParsnip> protojay: try a few
<phaitour> darrend: hmm well i took a look at fstab and it's designated as sda1 not sda
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | protojay
<ubottu> protojay: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: http://tinyurl.com/yhsbalz
<greg_> DEViUS let me run through this im reall quick see if i can get it working
<DEViUS> greg_, tyt
<Binary_Helix> @ActionParsnip that's nifty ;)
<darrend> phaitour: sda is the disk, sda1 is the 1st partition on it.  You need /dev/sda as the argument to cfdisk as advised
<protojay> thx
<ActionParsnip> Binary_Helix: wht is?
<jws> Hey, anyone know how to use BT4 or who knows the IRC channel?
<LjL> jws: #remote-exploit
<phaitour> darrend: hmm, strange...
<jws> tah
<kinja-sheep> protojay: Use Transmissions. It is low on resources and collect data fast.
<trijntje> Binary_Helix, thanks for the link, trying it now
<Binary_Helix> @ActionParsnip the way this channels database is set up. I am new to this channel so that was the first time I have saw it used.
<protojay> Kinja, but it keeps locking up my computer
<Binary_Helix> @trijntje np
<protojay> and making it run really sow
<protojay> slow
<ActionParsnip> Binary_Helix: theres loads, you can also search packages :)
<phaitour> darrend: i'm running this in a virtualized environment, could that be why?
<barf> Anyone here know Samsung Magicnet?
<kinja-sheep> protojay: Look in System Monitor.  Find out what's eating up the CPU.
<roracle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358817  and this is why i keep posting the link because no one responds... my problem is explained way better than what i can here in IRC
<darrend> phaitour: ah.  yes
<guntbert> !brain > Binary_Helix
<ubottu> Binary_Helix, please see my private message
<Binary_Helix> !security | Binary_Helix
<protojay> Kinja-sheep: its the transmission taking 90+ cpu
<phaitour> darrend: but then that still doesn't explain the free space disappearing?
<kinja-sheep> protojay: Karmic?
<PoisonSerpent_> Will UNR work on an AMD processor? Some people are saying it won't.
<darrend> phaitour: using kvm / virt-manager?
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent yes
<phaitour> darrend: ec2
<ActionParsnip> PoisonSerpent_: sure it will, its all i use
<heoa> ideas how to get man-page "passmass.man"
<heoa> ?
<kinja-sheep> PoisonSerpent_: I don't see why not. I'm using amd64 and I can see ubuntu-netbook-remix metapackage. I don't think it should be any of problems.
<protojay> kinja-sheep: karmic?
<ActionParsnip> PoisonSerpent_: if you want 64bt UNR you can install the netbook remix on a normal desktop install
<kinja-sheep> protojay: Are you using Hardy, Intrepid, or Karmic?
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent UNR works on multiple architectures. the only difference in unr and desktop is the interface. the same everything is implemented. including the compatibility across multiple architectures.
<protojay> kinja-sheep, im not sure, how do i find out?
<PoisonSerpent_> Okay, 'cuz im getting a Gateway LT3103u and it comes with Vista, so I was planning on replacing it with UNR. I
<tstebut> Hello
<Linux-Dragon> Hi everyone!
<tstebut> I have a problem on my client station to join VPN
<kinja-sheep> protojay: "lsb_release -cs" in the terminal.
<PoisonSerpent_> ** wouldn't plan on using 64bit.
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent if one really wanted to you could get anyform of linux to run on anything really.
<Haura> Hello there. Well I have the following problem: When I download subtitles, I can see only some strange symbols when I open them. What do I need to see them correctly? codecs?
<ActionParsnip> Haura: probably fonts
<tstebut> Whereas openvpn service is successfully started on my domain conf, no tun0 interface is mounted : ifconfig tun0
<tstebut> tun0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<PoisonSerpent_> Binary_Helix: Very true.
<protojay> kinja-sheep, karmic
<Haura> ActionParsnip: oh thank you, how could I get them?
<Binary_Helix> @Haura you need to make sure that the video has subtitles encoded with it. Typically they will be seperate files in the same folder.
<phaitour> darrend: thanks for your help
<Binary_Helix> @Haura also yes codecs
<greg_> DEViUS hp-setup wont let me do anything...
<PoisonSerpent_> I am thinking of dualbooting, would there be any problem with GRUB2 and Vista ?
<ActionParsnip> Haura: you'll need to see what font is used somehow first
<kinja-sheep> protojay: I see. You might have better luck with transmission ppa which will push you up to transmission-1.76.1
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Haura
<ubottu> Haura: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<protojay> kinja-sheep, whats that?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> since upgrading to 9.10 firefox and opera have been running slower and I uninstalled and remove the dir and reinstalled but they still are running slow... any suggestions on what might be the cause?
<protojay> kinja-sheep, and how do i get it?
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent if you want it hassle free.
<Binary_Helix> install vista first
<Binary_Helix> then make room
<kinja-sheep> !ppa | protojay
<ubottu> protojay: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> Binary_Helix: easier to not have to make room
<kinja-sheep> protojay: See https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent install them side by side and grub will pick up on vista by itself
<darrend> phaitour: np, sorry I don't know.. would try some ec2 forums/channels
<ActionParsnip> Binary_Helix: PoisonSerpent_: when you partition for vista don't use 100% disk space, leave some unpartitioned space
<PoisonSerpent_> ActionParsnip: I know. Im not THAT much of a n00b. :P.
<ActionParsnip> PoisonSerpent_: savs the need to mess with resizing malarky, it can be completly sidestepped with planned partitioning
<greg_> DEViUS no devices found... how can i ensure im seeing W7 properly
<Haura> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> PoisonSerpent_: i assume nothing
<murbani> how do i allow one user at a time access files in my samba file server
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent alternatively you can right click my computer and goto manage then click the dish usage tab and shrink your existing partition leaving the left over space unallocated.
<PoisonSerpent_> Alright. Thanks all.
<DEViUS> greg_, are you using iptables by anycahance?
<Binary_Helix> @poisonserpent disk* also this assumes you have vista first installed
<DEViUS> *chance
<webereinc> How do you get Ubuntu to re-discover the video card/monitor?  When the system reboots, if the KVM does not have the monitor active for that server, then it does not discover the correct possible settings and forces a default maximum of 800x600.  If the KVM is set to have the monitor active during reboot, then it discovers that the monitor can, in fact, support 1024x768.  How can you force an active session to re-discover the card/monitor?
<greg_> DEViUS no
<DEViUS> greg_, i dont know wat to tell you
<greg_> DEViUS lol.. thats okay thats normal
<DEViUS> greg_, try using cups http://www.hlug.org/presentations/cups/printing.html
<murbani> how do i allow one user at a time access files in my samba file server
<Binary_Helix> YESSSS cups ftw
<Binary_Helix> murbani, edit the config to allow only one incoming connection
<D9> is there something wrong with the repositories?  I can't get all of somba to install.  acts like a file is missing.
<DEViUS> D9: all hail somba :P
<Binary_Helix> @d9 did you try to install using the binarys? also I have not noticed anything wrong with the repos
<murbani> edit cups config to allow one incoming connection
<erUSUL> !away | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<erUSUL> !away | goose
<ubottu> goose: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Binary_Helix> murbani, no edit sabas config
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sorry :|
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: np man
<murbani> sabas ?
<D9> Binary_Helix: no i have not.  thats a good idea, but I am kinda new to linux.  5 months, and all I really want is a peer to peer network.  I can't find anything on how to do it.  every google search turns up complex servers and setting nick cards and really old stuff.  my nick is working fine... I just need to move data form one drive to another.
<kinja-sheep> Tha-Doc: You there?
<DEViUS> em, i was wondering, when i add a command in the file /etc/rc.local, after exit 0, it will start on system startup, but wat if the command needs sudo, do i put a sudo at the begginning or not?
<DEViUS> Binary_Helix, i was wondering, when i add a command in the file /etc/rc.local, after exit 0, it will start on system startup, but wat if the command needs sudo, do i put a sudo at the begginning or not?
<ActionParsnip> D9: do you mean 2 computers connected directly to each other, without a router
<Binary_Helix> @d9 over the network you want this transfer or is it going to the same hardrive or what?
<murbani> i need multiple users to connect to share server i just dont want them to access the same files at the same time.. i need to lock a file while in use then break lock when they are done...
<ActionParsnip> murbani: samba locks files automatically
<murbani> mine isnt
<Binary_Helix> @DEVius hmm i am not sure
<murbani> im running fedora 11
<Binary_Helix> you will have to experiment on that one
<ActionParsnip> murbani: i'd ask in #samba
<erUSUL> murbani: then ask in #fedora ;)
<DEViUS> em, i was wondering, when i add a command in the file /etc/rc.local, after exit 0, it will start on system startup, but wat if the command needs sudo, do i put a sudo at the begginning or not?
<murbani> ya i am this was first place i try i get good help on this channel
<erUSUL> DEViUS: rc.local runs as root. you do not need sudo there
<Binary_Helix> murbani, it is honestly as simple as editing sambas config and changing the line that sais allow X active connections and change allow active connections to one.
<DEViUS> erUSUL, oh ok thanx
<Binary_Helix> @erUSUL didn't know that thanks.
<murbani> will try right now ty
<ardchoille> murbani: you should be careful with that, Fedora is a completely different distro and some advice received here might not work or might cause you problems.
<murbani> no doubt, i been battling this one all day
<Binary_Helix> @ardchoille that is true. Samba is the same though cross platform ;)
<murbani> i have test env so ill try it on that
<ardchoille> murbani: You're safer in #fedora, tbh
<D9> can someone point me in the right direction for a simple peer to peer network?
<Binary_Helix> @d9 frostwire
<Bobng_> http://tinyurl.com/y9qvhqs
<D9> Binary_Helix: what is that?
<D9> Binary_Helix: binary, please a little more explination
<Binary_Helix> @d9 it is a p2p client. A word of advice though most public p2p clients are filthy infected networks that arent safe.
<D9> both systems are connected to the router, both system get to the net, i want them to talk to each other.  I can not find ANY documention on that. I can find documentation on how to set up a server, how to set up a domain, how to configure nick cards, how to set up a web server at your home or buisness... all I want is to move 100g form one system to another.
<LuciusMare> hello
<LuciusMare> when i login to my kubuntu
<Binary_Helix> @d9 you can run searches in the search box and it will probe all the other clients sharing and if they find a match in keywording it will display on your end to download they then become the server you are downloading off of.
<LuciusMare> compiz is not running,i've got to run "compiz --replace"
<Bobng_> http://tinyurl.com/yjca3tx
<D9> Binary_Helix:  I don't want that
<Binary_Helix> @d9 you can download off of multiple people so speeds arent so bad but the chances of them having infection etc in there files is high.
<Binary_Helix> @d9 I don't blame you. What do you want?
<nameo0> hi
<natewiebe13> whats the difference between make and ./compile?
<nameo0> i just resized my vista partition andwas wondering how i can expand my ubuntu
<D9> OMG.. ALL I NEED IS A HOME NETWORK.  PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH A PEER TO PEER NETWORK.  ANY DOCUMENTATION WILL DO. both systems are connected to the router, both system get to the net, i want them to talk to each other.  I can not find ANY documention on that. I can find documentation on how to set up a server, how to set up a domain, how to configure nick cards, how to set up a web server at your home or buisness... all I wan
<D9> t is to move 100g form one system to another.
<nameo0> ?
<grkblood13> ive been meaning to ask this but keep forgetting, does everyone elses vlc icon have a santa hat on?
<goose> D9: scp?
<natewiebe13> grkblood13: yup
<Binary_Helix> @d9 you were not that specific with your first question.
<grkblood13> they actually pushed that in an update
<goose> grkblood13: yes. it's a holiday thing :p
<D9> Binary_Helix: can you help?
<Binary_Helix> @d9 create a share that both computers can access.
<grkblood13> lol
<grkblood13> ok
<D9> how
<D9> Binary_Helix: how
<natewiebe13> grkblood13: it is in there all year, but is only displayed at christmas
<Binary_Helix> @d9 one moment I will guide you in the right direction.
<grkblood13> ahh
<[Spooky]> D9: Use Samba?
<grkblood13> for what, the month of december?
<D9> Binary_Helix: thanks
<guntbert> !ops | Bobng_, joins with an url spam, attempt to launch something weird
<ubottu> Bobng_, joins with an url spam, attempt to launch something weird: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<goose> D9: google "how to use scp on ubuntu"
<natewiebe13> grkblood13: not entirely sure
<natewiebe13> anyone know the difference between make and ./compile?
<koshari> intel wifi dropping out continuously on 9.10 :-(
<Binary_Helix> @d9 read through this http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/ you will have to set up samba. If you read and follow instructions this will be easy peasy for you trust me.
<natewiebe13> i use ssh for sharing
<nameo0> how can u expand the ubuntu partition after you have decreased the vista partition?
<ardchoille> natewiebe13: make is an app, looks like you are using ./compile to execute the file named "compile" in the current dir
<koshari> nameo0 in a live session using gparted
<nameo0> koshari: how do i get a live session?
<ubuntu_mad> I get this http://pastebin.com/d300ab033 when trying to access my HDD
<natewiebe13> ardchoille: yeah, make ends up installing, does ./configure install to current the directory only?
<natewiebe13> *the current
<D9> Binary_Helix: thanks. that looks like what I need.  Do know if this can be done on a live cd?
<ardchoille> natewiebe13: the configure script installs the needed files as dictated in the makefile
<natewiebe13> nameo0: what i would do, is boot using a live cd, use the partition manager (gparted) to adjust the partitions
<ardchoille> natewiebe13: the configure script just configures, the make installs the needed files as dictated in the makefile
<natewiebe13> ardchoille: there is also a ./compile not ./configure
<nameo0> when i boot using the cd i cant find gparted anywhere
<Binary_Helix> @d9 Well I am sure it could be but it obviously would not be permanent.
<guntbert> ardchoille: .configure usually generates the makefile (from some template)
<Binary_Helix> name0
<ardchoille> natewiebe13: that sounds like it just compiles and possibly calls make. I don't know, you'd have to read the compile script
<Binary_Helix> @name0 sudo apt-get install gparted
<ardchoille> guntbert: right
<natewiebe13> nameo0: system -> administration -> partition editor
<mebaran151> I'd like to export what my computer is playing on my soundcard as a streaming mp3
<mebaran151> now would I do that
<mebaran151> *how
<Binary_Helix> @mebaran151 across what? streaming to what?
<mebaran151> my computer is in my bedroom and has a Squeezebox attached
<D9> Binary_Helix: I am using a live cd right now and I thought that may be why I can't get somba.  tried via that terminal and via the gui.
<mebaran151> I'd like to allow my squeezebox to play what I have on my computer, so I could watch movies and such
<natewiebe13> ardchoille: turns out its just calling make, should have checked the script before asking
<D9> mebaran151: that funny, I heard the song mommas got a squeeze box.  LOL..
<Binary_Helix> @d9 So you are trying to share a windows partition out?
<mebaran151> without running a cord (Squeezebox is all wireless)
<natewiebe13> mebaran: i use twonkymedia, its worth buying
<mebaran151> squeezebox can tune into internet radio stations
<Binary_Helix> @mebaran151 sorry I can't help. I have no exp with squeezebox
<mebaran151> so I'd essentially like to broadcast my soundcard's output as in internet radio station
<mebaran151> if I can get that, I can do the rest I think
<natewiebe13> mebaran151: http://www.mysqueezebox.com/download
<blinkiz> Does ubuntu karmic desktop have PAE activated by default in the kernel?
<natewiebe13> logitech made their own linux squeezebox server
<natewiebe13> blinkiz: no (not 99% positive)
<natewiebe13> blinkiz: seeing that the pae kernel is not installed on my machine
<nameo0> i cant find gparted anywhere
<Jerkman> hey, i am looking for a free cron program that can fire evert 10 minutes? anyone know of one? or can offer a box... all i need is a php script to be run every 10 mins
<natewiebe13> ALT+F2 then type gparted
<natewiebe13> *gksu gparted
<guntbert> !ot | Jerkman
<Jerkman> sorry, not program, service...
<ubottu> Jerkman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jerkman> oh, thanks guntbert
<nameo0> thy
<helloubuntu> ?
<Flannel> blinkiz: It sometimes does activate it automatically.  But, you can do it manually by installing/using the linux-generic-pae kernel
<blinkiz> Flannel, thanks
<mebaran151> natewiebe13, I got the software running
<mebaran151> I just want my squeezebox to play what my soundcard is running
<mebaran151> the server software is working just peachy
<obiwan_> hi folks, please i got a real problem, my wifi won't work. I was supposed to go tonight with my family but i need to repair this before leaving. I get a reported but unsolved bug, about wl broadcom sta module when trying to enable it in jockey. It exactly says 'sorry, there Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<obiwan_> i'm really upset cause i can't find a way to solve this, and i just need to leave
<obiwan_> btw, in jaunty worked perfect
<reeeeeesty> anybody here know of a good channel for cabling help? Im buying 1000 ft of cat5e and i think the deal is "too good"
<koshari> nameo0 i beleive its called partition editor in the admin menu
<Diverdude> what c++ compiler do you guys recommend on ubuntu?
<obiwan_> gcc
<koshari> reeeeeesty here it costs about .33AUD/meter
<obiwan_> please guys what can i do?
<Lyra> Hey guys, I just updated to 9.10 and I'm having some issues with graphics. I cant enable the proprietary drivers for my graphics card and everything just seems jerky.
<guntbert> reeeeeesty: ##hardware maybe?
<nameo0> koshari: i cant find it in there and when i try alt f2 and run gksu gparted it does nothing
<ixbidie> heyho leutz
<Diverdude> any c++ extensions for emacs?
<koshari> Lyra have you updated all the packages?
<Scunizi> nameo0: if gparted isn't installed then nothing will happen.. you also don't need to run it from Alt F2 ..
<Scunizi> nameo0: if it's installed you'll typically find it under System>Admin>Partition Manager
<nameo0> Scunizi: where can i find the installation for gparted?
<Scunizi> nameo0: you can use terminal with "sudo apt-get install gparted" or open Synaptic package manager and search for it.
<baz_> howdy! I am across the country right now outside my home lan. On my home lan I have 2 computers: my desktop and a nas. If I SSH into my desktop, and then from there SSHFS into my nas, the drive mounts nicely on my desktop. However, if I try the same SSHFS from here (outside the lan) I get a "connection reset by peer" error. I can SSH into both my nas and desktop from here without issue. I checked the top hits on google but none of thos
<baz_> e seems to address my issue. Any ideas wy I can't sshfs into my nas drive?
<Diverdude> any recommended c++ extensions for emacs?
<koshari> nameo0 if its not on the 9.10 cd get the gpated live image
<tpw_lappy> baz_: did you allow your nas to access the outside world, ie a dmz?
<Scunizi> baz_: your router probably doesn't have a different port forwarded to the NAS alone.. that's why you can get to it from the other machine within the lan while connected to it via ssh
<hiyo> I need help I can not enable wireless internet on my Ubuntu partition
<amokpaule> Hello, for some reason my mic is not working in ubuntu karmic. Its a creative soundcard, i have unmuted the mic but it just wont work.
<Diverdude> b
<ubuntu_mad> hiyo: i would help but im a noob
<kinja-sheep> baz_: If you said you can ssh into your nas from outside world, perhaps you forget to specify sshfs port?
<hiyo> any one else who can help me?
<packetcase> is it possbile to divide a partition into two without deleting the data already on it?
<hal> whats up YVan?
<kinja-sheep> packetcase: Sure! That is a risk I would not consider doing it.  Back up your precious media.
<kfizz> hiyo, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<thedickens> hiyo: you cannot connect to a wireless network or you can't simply see a wireless network in network manager?
<packetcase> kinja-sheep: How?
<kinja-sheep> packetcase: How (for which part?)
<nameo0> okay i got gparted
<edson> somebody problem grub2 message the symbol ' ' not found?
<nameo0> now how do i extend ubuntu
<Lungan> Just installed ubuntu on an old HP computer, but i cant connect to internet through wired or wireless connection?
<Lungan> When i connect the cable nothing happens
<packetcase> kinja-sheep: which tools should I use to partition?
<Lungan> And no wifi networks found
<Lungan> but everything with the internet connection is fine since i am on wifi with this coomputer
<r0k3tm3n> lungan: open a terminal and type 'ifconfig'
<Lungan> ok
<Lungan> and then?
<kinja-sheep> packetcase: You have to be on LiveCD to partition (if you're trying to partition the one you're on right now).
<r0k3tm3n> post what happens
<kfizz> Lungan you can post to the ubuntu pastebin: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, I don't get an ip from dhcp server, but i get and ip when i put the cable into this computer, so the internet connection is fine
<Lungan> But the computer havent any internet connection
<Lungan> kfizz,
<Lungan> Is there any spec i should look for?
<r0k3tm3n> Lungan:  type 'ping 69.66.0.19'
<Lungan> I dont get any Ip adress
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, Network is unreachable
<ElNombre> hey guys
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n,  the strange thing is that I find eth0 when im on internet tools
 * othmanovski bonsoir
<baz_> Scunizi, I can ssh into it from the outside world
<r0k3tm3n> Lungan: ok, type 'ifconfig eth0' and post the results to here
<Scunizi> baz_: into the NAS or another machine in the LAN
<ElNombre> can anyone give me a hand getting DVDs to work? I've followed all the guides on the net and downloaded all the files etc, but whatever player I use just goes mental and starts skipping frames when I put a DVD in, any ideas?
<baz_> kinja-sheep, I can specify a special port for sshfs? I thought that was all client side and it just goes through ssh?
<Appetite> how do i know what my USB device is? (is it /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, etc?)
<baz_> Scunizi, both
<bahaa> Hi guys, I downloaded a program from the Internet put it came with the extension .package how can I install it?
<Scunizi> baz_: then I think I'm lost.. what *can't* you do? log into both at the same time?
<kinja-sheep> baz_: You say you can ssh into nas DIRECTLY from outside world? You used a port for that?
<bahaa> I have it in the Downloads folder.
<amokpaule> Someone got an idea howe i get my mic working on a creative xifi card?
<baz_> kinja-sheep, the default port 22
<ZenGuy3112> is there a bandwidth monior software that'll work with ubuntu netbook remix..netspeed doesn;t show when i run it.
<baz_> Scunizi, I can SSH, I cannot SSHFS
<kinja-sheep> baz_: For both your computer and the nas? o.O
<Appetite> how do i know what my USB device is? (is it /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, etc?)
<baz_> kinja-sheep, no my desktop is on 8080
<kinja-sheep> Appetite: sudo fdisk -l
<nameo0> can someone please tell me how i can extend my ubuntu partition
<nameo0> i already have unallocated memory
<Elite_> hi guys i just installed a 2nd hard drive i formatted to ext3 i set it to auto mount but it says i am not the owner the owner is set to root how can i change it to me ?
<r0k3tm3n> lungan: umm, there is no connection
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n,  :S what can the problem be
<baz_> kinja-sheep, does that make sense?
<steffan> !partion > nameo0
<bahaa> please any Ideas?
<Appetite> kinja-sheep, how do i figure it out after i do that?
<steffan> !partition > nameo0
<ubottu> nameo0, please see my private message
<bahaa> how to install the program?
<kinja-sheep> baz_: Meh. Do try ssh into your NAS directly right now.
<kfizz> Elite_ have you tried chown? I've never used it on a whole HDD but I figure it should work?
<r0k3tm3n> Lungan: are you possitive your router is configured properly and the cable is ok?
<kinja-sheep> baz_: I'm thinking it could be the mistake with your sshfs command.
<ElNombre> sorry to repeat myself, but can anyone help me with my DVD problem?
<baz_> kinja-sheep, ok I am in with ssh
<kinja-sheep> !dvd | ElNombre
<ubottu> ElNombre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elite_> kfizz yes i did sudo chown -R username:username /media/mountpointofthedrive
<nameo0> steffan: srry i am really new to ubuntu. how do i do that?
<kfizz> Elite_ what output did you get when you ran that?
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, yep im sure of that, because i just tried on this computer, and had never before connected to that internet throug that router
<ElNombre> kinja-sheep: thanks but I've been through all of that before and I still can't play DVDs cause of the horrible la
<ElNombre> lag*
<Appetite> kinja-sheep, how do i figure it out after i do sudo fdisk -l
<Guest79283> kinja I got it all working but when I play the movies they are so choppy, and they go in and out sound and all can I fix that or is something wrong?
<Elite_> but my username made it go to root
<baz_> kinja-sheep, i was able to successfully SSHFS from my the desktop that I ssh'd into (convulted I know!) do you think there would be a different command from outside
<bahaa> guys I'm sorry to repeat my self too, but can any body help me to install a program from a package?
<kinja-sheep> baz_: In my experiences, I get connection reset because of wrong ssh key or such, but sshfs does not have --verbose mode. :(
<kinja-sheep> baz_: That must be it... Differences in IP address.
<Elite_>  i didn't get any output
<homezz> has any been able successfully print from a ubuntu box to a win7 pro computer over a network?
<r0k3tm3n> kinja-sheep:  sshfs -vvv _____ ?
<baz_> kinja-sheep, ya thats killing me no verbose mode :)
<Elite_> just went back to the $
<Scunizi> baz_: you might find this interesting.. http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/7f0bc7d040927d0e
<Appetite> AFter i do sudo fdisk -l, how can i tell which is my USB device?
<r0k3tm3n> Lungan:  fill me in a bit, you have two machines, one with ur irc client and another with no internet connection?
<steffan> nameo0: I suggest taking a look at GParted, ubottu will send you a link containing more information
<tha-doc> ! tab | kinja-sheep do you know what i mean
<ubottu> kinja-sheep do you know what i mean: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<steffan> !gparted > nameo0
<ubottu> nameo0, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> !away > beryybarry|away
<ubottu> beryybarry|away, please see my private message
<LjL> !away > beryybarry|away    (beryybarry|away, see the private message from ubottu)
<jl-satyr> I'm using the Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 installer's ecryptfs setup and am trying to move my wrapped-passphrase to a USB key. I'm having problems doing this.  I posted a question about it at https://answers.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+question/94828 If someone could take a look at it and tell me what I'm doing wrong I'd appreciate it.
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, have any idea?
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: Bow-wow. You know what?
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: "When uShare is started in DLNA mode and if it is in the process of parsing the shared media files, PS3 won't be able to connect to uShare service properly. You might get a "Media Server Error: A DLNA protocol error(501) has occured". You have to wait for parsing to get over before PS3 can connect successfully. This time depends on the number of media files including photos, audio and video in the shared directories."
<Appetite> AFter i do sudo fdisk -l, how can i tell which is my USB device?
<r0k3tm3n> Lungan: its hard to diagnose w/o having it front of me.  try to restart...
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, thats right, this is my computer where everything works wll on ubuntu, and now I just installed on a friends computer where the internet doesnt work
<tha-doc> kinja well I got my movies to play on my ps3 but they start and stop like they are loading and all that, how can I fix that?
<homezz> has any been able successfully print from a ubuntu box to a win7 pro computer over a network?
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, Already tried that, Ived runned ubuntu 100% for 4 years and never hade any problem like this
<tha-doc> kinja I am using mediatomb
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: You could turn off DLNA and use Xbox360 UPnP -- The only drawback is that you would see *everything* (files such as .doc that cannot be played on PS3).
<r0k3tm3n> homezz: u need to share the printer through the network, i havent done that b4
<bahaa> please how can I install a package???????????????????????
<heoa> What does mean "Linux/SVGA version"? SVGA="super video graphic array"?
<baz_> thanks Scunizi - I'm taking a look
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, Would be wrong to let him go with windows, but if I cant find any solution I haveto install that
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: Oh I don't know about mediatomb. Also, that's the drawback of network buffering.
<r0k3tm3n> Lungan: i woudl suggest trying a different ethernet card b/c there might be no drivers
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup minicom to a mc760 on linux?
<tha-doc> kinja-sheep: well It works with mediatomb but why is it start and stop and the audio too like that
<perlsyntax> usb modem
<Lungan> r0k3tm3n, hmm its on a laptop
<tha-doc> kinja anywayy that I can fix that issue at all?
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: Wireless latency.
<charlie__> This is my first adventure with Ubuntu, And I need help installing the motherboard drivers!
<BluesKaj> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tha-doc> kinja so no way to fix it then?
<Ookami> hi there everyone ^^
<LjL> charlie__: there are "motherboard drivers"?
<ubuntu_mad> Can someone help me fix this? http://pastebin.com/d300ab033
<LjL> ubuntu_mad: that post doesn't exist
<dayo_> can someone help with this, please? trying to install django from svn: http://pastebin.com/m26ba387b
<BluesKaj> is there a substitute for the run command (alt+f2) ? , mine has disappeared
<ubuntu_mad> LjL: sorry give me a sec
<Ookami> How can i use "copy,Sync" contacts from "@live, or Gmail" account to "Evolution" so that i can send to them using it ? ? ? ?
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: If your computer and PS3 are connected via ethernet, you'll get faster speed as to reduce the latency.
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: hmm, is this gnome?  have you checked your shortcuts?
<ubuntu_mad> here it is http://pastebin.com/m6505b029
<kinja-sheep> tha-doc: Use wires instead of wireless. You may still experience lags but much less than wireless. I'm going to go now.
<r0k3tm3n> Ookami: export ur gmail contacts to a .cvs file and import that into Evolution
<tha-doc> kinja I cant run it using ethernet, too far away, in a complete other room, So either way it won't work because of latency?  and I assume that I can't speed it up then?
<emanuele> buona sera a tutti
<LjL> !it | emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> ubuntu_mad: have you tried running the command with sudo
<hums> quit()
<Ookami> r0k3tm3n, i tried that .. it gets complicated ,, like the e-mails goes into another filed .. and i can't use it properly ,, any other hints ?
<r0k3tm3n> Ookami: are you setup using IMAP or POP?
<Ookami> IMAP .. by default i guess
<emanuele> il mio è impostato initaliano penso?! O_o
<r0k3tm3n> Ookami: IMAP creates folders automatically, u just have to deal with it
<daves111_> help; my new version of ubuntu freezes after starting unless I use failsafe gnome
<charlie__> ????
<Ookami> i don't get it man ? ,, is POP better ?
<Appetite> AFter i do sudo fdisk -l, how can i tell which is my USB device?
<r0k3tm3n> Ookami: thats like saying gateway to hp.  IMAP is said to be better, but apples to oranges
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, no kde4.4
<tha-doc> Anyone know how to fix the lag of wireless latency when running mediatomb to ps3?  without having wires
<charlie__> Can anyone see me?
<syk> charlie__, YES
<C4N> no charlie__ your web cam is turned off
<charlie__> Hi Sky
<Appetite> After i do sudo fdisk -l, how can i tell which is my USB device?
<daves111_> can someone help? my new version of ubuntu freezes after starting unless I use failsafe gnome
<emanuele> buonasera
<charlie__> I need some basic help
<ga_sk8er> im having sound issues. everytime i do an online game that requires jave, the game dont do sound
<C4N> flush after you use the toilet
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: well on gnome it is just a shortcut.  I don't know kde...
<charlie__> I have no webcam
<ga_sk8er> speakers play music, play sounds in pidgin when friends ligin or logout
<C4N> that's why i can't see you :(
<r0k3tm3n> charlie__:  that was a joke... can u see me??   nm
<C4N> lol
<Appetite> After i do sudo fdisk -l, how can i tell which is my USB device?
<Ookami> r0k3tm3n, hmm .. i still don't get it .. + why when i use @Live.com accounts ,, messages gets deleted from the real account and go to Evolution's Inbox insted = Deleted inbox in the website .. + how do i get the contacts to evolution so that i don't need to reorganize each and every mail ? .. last question is the most important :P
<charlie__> Yes
<HuleaAlex> Hey there, just installed Eeebuntu and I have one , that's right, one question... for now
<ChogyDan> Ookami: evolution doesn't support imap
<ga_sk8er> Appetite. if its a thumb drive or jump drive it should appear on desktop like loading a cd in the cd-rom
<daves111_> my new version of ubuntu freezes after starting unless I use failsafe gnome
<r0k3tm3n> Ookami: i dont use Evolution so i cant help u there, srry
<HuleaAlex> Anyone?
<ga_sk8er> im having sound issues with mine
<Ookami> ChogyDan, it's working with my @Gmail .. hmm ..
<charlie__> I need help getting motherboard drivers installed with ubuntu 9.10
<Appetite> ga_sk8er, nothing is on my desktop, im wondering how to do it via fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, it's on kmenu as 'run command' in kde , alt+f2 launches it on both I think
<ga_sk8er> appetite idk how
<HuleaAlex> eeebuntu?
<Ookami> r0k3tm3n, thanks man ^^ .. is there an alternative ?
<daves111_> someone say "Hi"
<HuleaAlex> c'mon, anyone?
<HuleaAlex> Hi
<daves111_> thanks
<ga_sk8er> i dont get sound when i do java games online but sound works everywhere else
<daves111_> my new version of ubuntu freezes after starting unless I use failsafe gnome
<ChogyDan> Ookami: I don't know if that is why you are having that problem, but evolution implements imap incorrectly for some issue with deleting emails.  don't know it exactly
<ChogyDan> !ask | HuleaAlex
<ubottu> HuleaAlex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daves111_> HELP my new version of ubuntu freezes after starting unless I use failsafe gnome
<daves111_> any ideas?
<Ookami> ChogyDan, okay ,, do you know a way that i can transfer "contacts" from any account to "Evolution" properly ?
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: Okay, I haave sound issues , I can hear the sound on my eeepc with eeebuntu, but it's not using all the force the speakers have, I mean it's barely a whisper
<HuleaAlex> Have*
<ChogyDan> Ookami: Nor, sorry
<Ookami> ChogyDan, thanks :(
<Ookami> or :)
<blakkheim> HuleaAlex: those speakers are pretty quiet. i use headphones with my eeepc.
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: erm hrm, what version?
<ElNombre> hey dudes, quick question... I'm using the regionset program, the readme says to "call 'make'"... what does that mean? sorry :P
<charlie__> Anyone got help for a first timer??
<HuleaAlex> Latest update
<blakkheim> !compile > ElNombre
<ubottu> ElNombre, please see my private message
<ElNombre> thanks :)
<r0k3tm3n> charlie__:  just ask ur ? on one line
<Lungan> anyone good at ndiswrapper? having som trouble with wired and wireless driver on a hp compute
<HuleaAlex> speakears were not quiet in Windows... least that was the only thins gates got it right
<Ookami> what's an eeepc anyway :-/
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: so karmic?  well, on my eee, I had to switch to alsa over pulseaudio.  I suggest you try googleing your eee model and look for sound solutions
<HuleaAlex> I mean , they totally rocked... with rock of course
<blakkheim> Ookami: a netbook
<HuleaAlex> oh
<Ookami> and the "eee" means ?
<Appetite> After i do sudo fdisk -l, how can i tell which is my USB device?
<blakkheim> Ookami: ask asus
<r0k3tm3n> Ookami: a netbook series make by Asus
<Ookami> oooh .. ok ^^
<charlie__> How do I get motherboard drivers installer after installing ubuntu OS??
<blakkheim> Appetite: it will probably be /dev/sdb
<HuleaAlex> easy... etc... entertaining... something something
<blakkheim> charlie__: the kernel should autodetect most for you
<r0k3tm3n> charlie__:  be more specific, what isnt working?
<surf> hi I have a problem . My ubuntu 9.10 keeps disconnetting from my wifi wan. How can I fix this? Only firefox opened.
<daves111_> anyone, any ideas? computer freezes after desktop appears with 9.10 just installed
<charlie__> I put in the disk and click on setup and get error messages every time
<r0k3tm3n> surf: do u have a low signal and out of range?
<charlie__> Can't get sound to work
<surf> r0k3tm3n, 100% signal
<blakkheim> !sound > charlie__
<ChogyDan> daves111_: I don't have any ideas but to try reinstalling.  Sometimes that is easier than trying to figure out what happened
<ubottu> charlie__, please see my private message
<daves111_> I did
<ga_sk8er> charlie_ try headphones in to make sure it isnt just ur speakers went bad
<surf> charlie__, here you don't need to do that. Ubuntu does not work with .exe (win extensions)
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: um, tried pulseaudio, but the audio levels were still the same, quiet
<Lungan> Anyone who have an idea why wired internet connection doesnt work on an hp computer?
<digitalaxis> Where would i go to find someone to make a company logo for my non-profit group? I assume ubuntu has some sort of graphics group.
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: no, try alsa
<daves111_> ChogyDan: I have re installed
<charlie__> don't know where to access the message!
<ga_sk8er> surf actually linux does work with exe with the help of wine
<blakkheim> !sound | charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dath> is there an official ubuntu 9.10 dvd insert?
<slawi> k
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: But I was complaining about alsa in the first place
<surf> ga_sk8er, yeah but it has to emulate apis... I mean it's better to use free software...
<blinkiz_> Hi. Installing karmic desktop into a new machine here. Can not see the encryption option (luks) under the installation. Choosing type for the partition and encryption is not there anymore. Why?
<blakkheim> ga_sk8er: true, but this dude shouldn't be trying to install drivers in wine so that's not of much help.
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: what model are you working?
<blakkheim> blinkiz_: encryption isn't on the default install cd, use the alternate
<ga_sk8er> charlie at top of ur scree n on the display bar next to the date is an icon that looks like a speaker. the default volume is all the way muted. left click it to open the sound properties then adjust the volume
<blinkiz_> blakkheim, it was on the default cd under jaunty. Or am I remember it wrong?
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: 904hd
<blakkheim> blinkiz_: it was always on the alternate install cd, never the regular
<surf> any idea bout the wifi signal dropping?
<duffydack> hi, i cant boot the karmic liveusb.  it starts to boot showing the white circle logo, then text appears for a nanosecond and screen goes black (about the time it should show the fancy bootsplash).  ive booted previous versions on the usbstick before, this is a new laptop tho..im lost.
<blinkiz_> alright
<ga_sk8er> my sound works but not in java online games. anyone got any ideas what could be causing it?
<HuleaAlex> I mean the speakers boomed when I put some of bethovens music
<HuleaAlex> Anyway, thanks blakkheim for the headphone heads up, they do sound better than my current speakers... that is louder I mean
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: try: alsamixer   is everything maxed?
<r0k3tm3n> i have already googled this, can someone direct me to a good IRC guide for console commands etc ?
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: Everything is maxed out man
<Dezine> Is there anyway to run a dskchk on a windows partition from Ubuntu?
<daves111_> anyone - any idea why I can use failsafe gnome but freezes with regular gnome?
<surf> I have 100% signal but my wi-fi drops. Mozilla and Ktorrent opened (up set to 5kb/s)
<surf> Dezine, how is it formatted? fat32 or ntfs?
<r0k3tm3n> surf: run 'ifconfig' and post the results (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ )
<Dezine> surf, ntfs
<NeuroFuzzy> s
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: and you tried both alsa and pulseaudio?
<daves111_> well, nobody seems to want to answer ... bye
<surf> r0k3tm3n, while it's working or not? I did see it and seems good... but then drops...
<r0k3tm3n> daves111_: u have asked a few times, i suggest trying another channel  =)
<r0k3tm3n> surf: either or
<daves111_> like what channel ...how do I find one?
<Bragex9> damn... I have just installed ubuntu and restarted the pc. I am asked to login, but when I use the username and password I hust get a message saying "authentication failed". What is wrong here?
<ga_sk8er> my sound works but not in java online games. anyone got any ideas what could be causing it?
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: have you maxed out lineout?
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: Both are identical when it comes to sound output
<surf> r0k3tm3n, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5a7a3847
<tha-doc> anyone know how to get the good drivers for a gx270 integrated graphics card?
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to get sound working in karmic with avidemux?
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: hey, It actually was the line out
<surf> Dezine, is it a boot partition? Why don't you go chkdsk with the ms cd?
<HuleaAlex> problem solved!
<NeuroFuzzy> can anyone help a noob getting a "error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile" error?
<cheri703> trying to set up a torrent client on an android phone, but need to get the webclient for transmission working with my no-ip hostname...it won't. thoughts?
<HuleaAlex> ChogyDan: Thank you very much
<blakkheim> cheri703: this is an ubuntu support channel
<syk> Bragex9, did you setup a username and password?
<cheri703> yes, transmission is in ubuntu
<HuleaAlex> You guys are the greatest
<blakkheim> !ot | cheri703
<ubottu> cheri703: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cheri703> other programs work though no-ip,
<duffydack> hi, i cant boot the karmic liveusb.  it starts to boot showing the white circle logo, then text appears for a nanosecond and screen goes black (about the time it should show the fancy bootsplash).  ive booted previous versions on the usbstick before, this is a new laptop tho..im lost.
<dath> can you mount usb hdds with multiple partitions in linux?
<HuleaAlex> Kudos all of you
<surf> Dezine, ubuntu does not have an ntfs checker but there's a ntfsfix which will force the check at the next reboot of ms
<blakkheim> dath: yes
<ChogyDan> HuleaAlex: adding to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base :     options snd-hda-intel model=3stack     ?
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to get sound working in karmic with avidemux?
<dath> blakkheim: also ntfs ?
<blakkheim> dath: with ntfs-3g yes
<Dezine> surf, I booted the cd but for some reason there isn't any repair options. I can't boot into Windows at all.
<NeuroFuzzy> can anyone help a noob getting a "error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile" error?
<malev> hi, is there anyone who has a HP Pavilion dv6  ?
<Dezine> I'll try and figure something out. Thanks.
<dath> blakkheim: does it mount automatically or how do you mount an usb device?
<Solorvox> Could someone please look at this bug, and maybe put it in the right category/assign it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008
<blakkheim> dath: hal should either automount it or let you mount it by clicking on it in the file manager, or you can add it to /etc/fstab if you want it mounted on startup
<surf> Dezine, yes there is. Go to the repair console and then select your win partition. Then chkdsk -p -r if I remember correctly
<madagascar27> I need help I downloaded wubi 8.04 LTS awhile ago, and now when i boot into ubuntu i get into busybox
<Bragex9> I was just asked my name... I don't think I actually setup a username... I am not sure exactlt what I did during pre-installation. I entered my name and a password. But it fails trying to login with those
<blakkheim> madagascar27: don't use wubi
<dath> blakkheim: what happens when you have a device uuid in fstab which isnt attached to the system?
<Dezine> Surf, for some reason it just boots right to the partition menu, there isn't any option to go to the repair console.
<blakkheim> dath: it doesn't get mounted
<aliciapg> no one knows?
<dath> blakkheim: does any error pop up?
<surf> Dezine, try again and press R (recovery console)
<blakkheim> dath: don't know offhand, i never use UUID
<madagascar27> blakkheim: i wont any more i just need to get in so i can copy some files
<chun> Hi, wonder if anyone can help with this error on apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Dezine> ok
<Dezine> I'll try again, thanks for the help.
<NeuroFuzzy> does anyone know what the "cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile" error is caused by then?
<Bragex9> syk: I was just asked my name... I don't think I actually setup a username... I am not sure exactlt what I did during pre-installation. I entered my name and a password. But it fails trying to login with those
<NeuroFuzzy> does anyone know what the "cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile" error is caused by?
<anathematic> I've just had to replace the motherboard on my ubuntu server and now it can't be found on the network, how do I find out if the new network adapter is working?
<anathematic> I don't have dhcp on my network
<ikonia> anathematic: if you do an lspci will show it if it can see the physical hardware, if you do an ifconfig -a it will show if it can use the device
<anathematic> cheers ikonia  I'll look at that and report back
<dath> blakkheim: when you add a usb device in fstab, how do you address it? /dev or uuid or what? i never manually mounted a usb hdd
<madagascar27> "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1.1.1.3-5ubunu7) Bult-in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built in commands. (initramfs)" is what I see
<ubuntu_mad> i'll try again...anyone got ideas----->> http://pastebin.com/m6505b029
<ikonia> ubuntu_mad: mount it as root
<surf> ubuntu_mad, you must be super user
<ubuntu_mad> ikonia: in drive properties?
<EntityReborn> HM
<ikonia> ubuntu_mad: how are you trying to mount it ?
<EntityReborn> Hello. Trying to get dual head up, and it works, with two really weird problems.
<ubuntu_mad> it only happend after my battery went flat and on reboot after fsck
<ubuntu__> hi
<Solorvox> ubuntu_mad, Have you tried System/Administration/NTFS Configuration Tool?
<ubuntu_mad> ikonia: just clicking on it...
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: I use dual head, what problems are you seeing?
<patch313> Hi
<ubuntu_> can someone help me mount a drive after windows crashed?
<crc32> FAIL
<crc32> j/k
<ikonia> ubuntu_mad: looks like the helpers not running, have you rebooted ?
<EntityReborn> One, and the most important, is that about 1/4 vertical is not being cleaned. If I drag a window, the desktop doesn't get repainted properly
<freinhard> hi!
<patch313> How can I install  TOR  in UBUNTU 9.10  ?????
<ElNombre> can someone please help me get DVDs working, I've googled for hours and followed all the guides, tried setting my region... but still, whenever I play a DVD it just skips and lags and it's unwatchable
<ubuntu_mad> ikonia: yes various times
<ikonia> !tor > patch313
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: what video card and driver set?
<ubottu> patch313, please see my private message
<freinhard> how do i get a gui for VDR?
<EntityReborn> dtownhero, note I'm using Compiz too.
<gocrds> anyone know how to mount a drive when i get a dbus error
<EntityReborn> ATI Radeon, default ubuntu drivers
<surf> ubuntu_mad, try mount it via shell
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: that should only matter if you have a really cheap card like me
<dtownhero> ok
<ikonia> ubuntu_mad: I have had a similar, but not identical when a drive has not been shut down properly, you may need to boot into windows and chkdisk it to mark it as clean
<gocrds> ive tried terminal stuff from online guides but no avail
<anathematic> thanks ikonia  my server is up and running now :-)
<dtownhero> I assume what your problem is is that Xorg is setting up dual devices in your xorg.conf
<ikonia> anathematic: welcome
<blakkheim> gocrds: don't just blindly input terminal commands that you don't fully understand
<anathematic> woo it's fixed
<dtownhero> for me to get around issues just like you are describing I manually edited mine to have only one adaptor
<EntityReborn> dtownhero, note, when I do 3d rotate cube, it's all fine.
<ubuntu_mad> ikonia: oh ok...i might do that in windows see what happens
<dtownhero> if you like I can pastebin it
<EntityReborn> just one 100% transparent area
<gocrds> im running off a live cd
<EntityReborn> dtownhero, sure
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: this may or may not help you
<dtownhero> but it's worth a shot
<EntityReborn> Ok.
<ubuntu_mad> ikonia:any other ideas while im in ubuntu now?
<EntityReborn> Sure.
<bizoo> Hi, Im having problem installing the drivers for my GTX 285 anyone can give me a hand pls!?
<ikonia> ubuntu_mad: reboot and chkdsk it - may as ell cut to the chase
<blakkheim> bizoo: what's the problem?
<phoenixz> What is the password of the "ubuntu" user during a Kubuntu installation?
<blakkheim> phoenixz: there is none
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: http://pastebin.com/m80b365f
<ikonia> phoenixz: you set the password during the install for your user
<ubuntu_mad> ikonia: true true......be back on here in a bit so...thanks
<maco> ikonia: the livecd user
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: notice 1 screen section and 1 device section
<bizoo> Blaskkheim: im unable to install it, even the recommand one , some problem with X nvidia
<maco> phoenixz: its "ubuntu"
<ikonia> maco: oh, I thought he said during an install
<dtownhero> this forces Xorg to handle the dual head display correctly
<treb^> how do i change screen resolution and refresh rate? ubuntu 9.10
<dtownhero> so you have display 0 and not display 0 and 1
<EntityReborn> dtownhero, I'll have a look
<blakkheim> bizoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<maco> ikonia: the livecd is an install disk...
<ikonia> maco: I know that, I thought he meant during an install
<gocrds> how do i run ubuntu from a usb drive?
<r0k3tm3n> treb^: System > Preferences > Display
<surf> treb^, go System - Screen and adjuste
<blakkheim> !usb  > gocrds
<ubottu> gocrds, please see my private message
<ubuntu__> You have to make the usb drive bootable for one thing.
<Solorvox> Could someone please look at this bug, and maybe put it in the right category/assign it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008
<phoenixz> maco: you here too :)
<ubuntu__> then you need to install the iso on the bootable usb drive.
<EntityReborn> dtownhero, does this stretch the toolbars across both screenes?
<ElNombre> sorry to ask again but does anyone have an ideas about my DVD problem? I've done all the guides on the ubuntu websites and it doesn't change at all, I can also run DVDs fine when I use windows
<phoenixz> maco: anyway, tried ubuntu, but doesnt work
<dtownhero> EntityReborn: no
<Snausages> Can I play DVDs in movie player?
<surf> hi I have a problem . My ubuntu 9.10 keeps disconnetting from my wifi wan. How can I fix this? Only firefox and ktorrent opened
<blakkheim> Snausages: yes
<surf> Snausages, yes if you install the proper plugin
<gocrds> thanks ubottu
<ubuntu__> Here's a question, I'm running Lubuntu from a live cd, but I see no installation option upon running, any ideas on how to install?
<Snausages> surf: cool, what should I look for?
<EntityReborn> dtownhero, thanks, not sure if this is the way I want to go, as I'm not always connected to my 2nd (on a lappy here), but thanks anyway!
<surf> Snausages, put your dvd in the drive. Open it with the multimedia player and it will look for plugins on the net
<tha-doc> How can I go back to windows from ubuntu, I lost my copy of windows but I have my product key
<r0k3tm3n> what is suggested for a window manager for an Z session over SSH?
<ubuntu__> tha-doc, are you dual booting?
<surf> tha-doc, explain better please.
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: what?
<VCoolio> ElNombre: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdread4 and run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"?  Else try vlc
<Snausages> surf: ah, that's why I haven't seen this...  I'm on  a netbook, trying to open DVD folders on my network server
<surf> ubuntu__, do you want to upgrade or install? Using a clean cd?
<Snausages> surf: so no actual DVD drive
<surf> Snausages, k tell me the extension
<duffydack> hi, i cant boot the karmic liveusb.  it starts to boot showing the white circle logo, then text appears for a nanosecond and screen goes black (about the time it should show the fancy bootsplash).  ive booted previous versions on the usbstick before, this is a new laptop tho..im lost.
<blakkheim> Snausages: are they vob files directly from a dvd or encodess?
<blakkheim> -s
<r0k3tm3n> blakkheim: i experimenting with X sessions over SSH, and gnome is slow, what is suggested instead for a window manager?
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: oh. well anything is going to be slow, but you could try something really light like dwm or openbox
<ubuntu__> surf, I want to install lubuntu, and it is clean. Upon running it only boots into the operating system instead of giving the option to install or run.
<ElNombre> vcoolio: thanks, I've installed all that and I'm using VLC, when I type in "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" to terminal it says command not found... actually I've just had an idea, hold on
<DarknessHasYou> hello earthlings
<r0k3tm3n> blakkheim: what about LXDE?
<tha-doc> no, I am having too many hardware issues with ubuntu, especially when it comes to games.  When I had windows games worked great with this integrated graphics card that the dell gx270 has, but in ubuntu no games work almost at all.  and I want to go back to windows professional I have my product key but no disks to reload onto my pc. What do i do?
<surf> ubuntu__, yeah that's right... it's the live cd. Then on the desktop you should see an Install icon
<surf> tha-doc, why didn't you dual boot? Have you got the recovery partition?
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: eh i'd avoid a full desktop environment, too much bloat/overheadd
<surf> tha-doc, try to look at it via gparted
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: you could just login to your regular X session and then run specific X applications through ssh
<surf> ubuntu__, if you don't want to use a grafical installer then download the alternate version of the cd.
<ubuntu__> surf, I don't have an install icon on the desktop, upon shearching through some folders there is one named install, but all it cantains is a memory test, that's what confuses me.
<BaconZombie> Hey
<r0k3tm3n> blakkheim: ok, i havent tried Openbox yet.  does it need to be running on the host computer? or can u run two different window managers?
<Snausages> blakkheim: yes, this is a folder full of vobs- direct dvd extracts.  how can I get the video player to treat it as a DVD?
<surf> ubuntu__, are you on the live session now?
<ubuntu__> yes I am
<BaconZombie> Can anybody tell me where I can get NIC driver AR81Family-linux-v1.0.0.10.tar.gz ?
<surf> ubuntu__, and you can't see the install icon on the desktop
<Solorvox> BaconZombie, google?
<blakkheim> Snausages: i'm not sure. have you considered encoding them to something like mkv or mp4? that would make it much easier.
<digitalaxis> Anyone know where i could find a good graphic artist team or individual to assist with my new OSS project?
<ubuntu__> surf, there is no install icon, just one for documents.
<Snausages> blakkheim: haven't found a way to preserve soft subtitle capability in those formats
<pinPoint> hey, I am using a tv as my monitor but my tasbar on top and bottom are almost cut out. How do I move the v.sync, i think that is what they call it?
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: i've never done a full session through SSH, i'd recommend just logging in normally and running the apps you need through ssh
<r0k3tm3n> blakkheim: ok, thnx anyway
<Snausages> digitalaxis: craigslist for your city- there are bunches of them bidding on projects like that
<surf> ubuntu__, I had a similar problem and it was my drive gone...
<blakkheim> Snausages: mkv supports softsubs i know for sure, and i think mp4 does too
<pinPoint> its only a 720p display but I have an nvidia 7600gy
<pinPoint> 7600gt*
<ElNombre> Vcoolio: I've done that and it seems to have mad e a difference but it's still not right... do I need to restart for it to take effect?
<blakkheim> Snausages: have you tried something like handbrake?
<digitalaxis> Snausages: Its for an OSS project, aka im not paying, lol. I already have a bunch of offers just looking to expand
<CovaDax> I was wondering if someone wouldn't mind helping me install VLC xD
<digitalaxis> CovaDax: What is the issue your having?
<Snausages> blakkheim: interesting...  no, haven't spent much time with it.
<blakkheim> CovaDax: sudo aptitude install vlc
<BaconZombie> Solorvox : All the link say to goto "http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx" which is offline
<r0k3tm3n> blakkheim: i just tried it with LXDE, and it opened really fast!!  w00t!
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: nice
<CovaDax> I'm really new to linux and don't know much about all the coding
<dtownhero> to bad he left I was going to tell him to try synergy
<VCoolio> ElNombre: not that I know of; at least no more than login again should suffice; what difference do you notice? It takes longer to fail?
<ubuntu__> surf, so you think it would be advisible to download the alternate version then, and install that way?
<kenpark> CovaDax: Open Synaptic through your taskbar and search for vlc
<digitalaxis> CovaDax: Go to your "Ubuntu Software manager" and type in VLC
<blakkheim> r0k3tm3n: a standalone window manager would be even faster, but if that's fast enough for you then keep using it
<ElNombre> VCoolio: yeah exactly, it got through the first few titles and then at the menu screen it started to screw up
<blakkheim> CovaDax: open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<Solorvox> BaconZombie, learn to use google a bit,  http://www.backtrack.it/~emgent/hackstuff/Attansic/
<surf> ubuntu__, that would be a nice idea. I still think that your cd had error though. There is a way to install from terminal but I don't remember it now
<Tk_L> anyone know what a Akami Client Installer is ?
<madagascar27> how do i fix this error "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1.1.1.3-5ubunu7) Bult-in shell (ash) Enter help for a list of built in commands. (initramfs)" i am using wubi 8.04
<ubuntu__> surf, alright thanks very much for all the advice.
<kenpark> CovaDax: You might want to read this also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<surf> ubuntu__, np good luck ;)
<Solorvox> madagascar27, that looks like a recovery shell.  Did you read the error(s) above those lines?
<VCoolio> ElNombre: maybe there's another package to support dvd menus, but I thought vlc didn't need that one
<Tk_L> anyone know what Akami Client Installer is ?
<surf> hi I have a problem . My ubuntu 9.10 keeps disconnetting from my wifi wan. How can I fix this? Only firefox and ktorrent opened
<madagascar27> solorvox: there is nothing above it
<ElNombre> VCoolio: I'll try looking for different dvd packages, cheers
<Docteh> Tk_L: its not a part of ubuntu, i know that
<Solorvox> madagascar27, I assume you get that after you try and boot?  Have you tried running fsck?
<yacc> Any one got experience with LVM here? http://pastebin.com/m408d0e35
<VCoolio> ElNombre: try libdvdnav4
<madagascar27> solorvox: what is fsck?
<kenpark> Tk_L: Java-Application by Akami, not a part of ubuntu.
<izua> hello, i'm running karmic. my mouse sometimes loses sync and goes into epileptic fits. i found a few solutions and all involve editing the xorg.conf file. I can't find it in it's usual place (/etc/X11/xorg.conf). What do i edit?
<surf> hi I have a problem . My ubuntu 9.10 keeps disconnetting from my wifi wan. How can I fix this? Only firefox and ktorrent opened
<madagascar27> solorvox: I tried to defragment my hard drive and the only thing that was not able to be defragmented was ubuntu(wubi)
<syk> when you boot ubuntu from usb does it create a partition?
<vvor> yacc: go for zfs
<kenpark> izua: type "locate xorg.conf" in your terminal
<yacc> vvor, *lol*
<blakkheim> syk: no
<ihat> hey, is there any way to auto-mount a disk when you star the system up?
<yacc> vvor, the day I decide to switch to Solaris ;)
<blakkheim> ihat: /etc/fstab
<surf> izua, this means that you don't have it. Gimme your ls /etc/X11/ in pvt
<izua> already tried that, no results except the man entry
<yacc> vvor, I do have a complex block device situation, but a fuse based filesystem for root?
<CovaDax> Thanks guys, I got it
<Solorvox> madagascar27, sorry, I don't use/know anything about wubi, can't help you.
<ElNombre> vcoolio: I thought I had that already, but if that's the problem then surely just playing the movie should work? once I get past the laggy menu? I'll give that a shot
<vvor> yacc: now yoy say rooooot
<yacc> Anyway, anyone with an idea why lvm acts up? http://pastebin.com/m408d0e35
<kenpark> izua: How do you go about editing the file? Have you forgotten to use sudo when you do that?
<nameo0> can someone please help me with gparted
<ihat> blakkheim: care to explain more? im a nab
<yacc> vvor, guess you did not click on the pastebin link, ...
<blakkheim> ihat: man fstab
<Docteh> surf: maybe ktorrent is causing the wireless router to reboot?
<vvor> yacc: sorry lvm is not my COT
<surf> Docteh, it reboots even without it :/
<madagascar27> can any1 help with my wubi problem, i want to get into my wubi partition b/c i need to copy some files
<izua> kenpark: there is no config file at that location, that's what's confusing me
<yacc> Ok, for some reason lvm does not consider the PVs to be different drives, ...
<surf> Docteh, sry it does not reboot... it just drops connection
<kenpark> izua: What happens when you type "locate xorg.conf" in your console?
<yacc> Ah, that makes sense, dm devices all have rather similar major/minor numbers, ...
<Solorvox> surf, try not running your torrents, see if it's overloading your router
<izua> kenpark: no results, except the man file
<izua> as i said before, it's not there.
<ChogyDan> surf: torrents can over whelm routers with too many connections, fyi
<treb^> treb^, go System - Screen and adjuste; 800X600 is only choice
<yacc> Ok, the problem has been reduced to make lvm recognize that two dm-provided PVs are on seperate discs, ...
<kenpark> izua: so is there a folder /etc/X11 ?
<surf> dropped
<Berzerker> how do I force a rescan of wireless networks?
<surf> treb^, this means you don't have your graphic card configured
<treb^> ok
<izua> yes, there's X11 but no xorg.conf
<blakkheim> Berzerker: install wicd, get rid of nm-applet
<treb^> procedure?
<surf> treb^, it depends on your card
<treb^> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ElNombre> VCoolio: okay dude menus still screw up but the actual movies seem to play fine, that's enough for now, thanks for the help :) <3333333333333333
<surf> treb^, which card have you got=
<surf> ?
<treb^> not sure
<DarkHelmut> HOla
<Jaza> does anyone know of a program that encodes .vob to mpeg or avi?
<blakkheim> Jaza: handbrake
<kenpark> izua: sorry found it
<kenpark> izua: try "sudo Xorg -configure"
<treb^> is there a way to determine?
<surf> treb^, sure sudo lspci | grep VGA
<Jaza> I can't find it in the software center?
<treb^> k
<DarkHelmut> are there any tools available to convert my m4p (iTunes files) to mp3?
<surf> Jaza, google it :D
<blakkheim> Jaza: http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<mezquitale> !google | surf
<ubottu> surf: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<NeuroFuzzy> can anyone help me? I keep getting a "configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile" message when i try to configure...
<izua> terminal
<izua> ?
<mezquitale> !forum | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<izua> cause it doesn't want to run from a konsole session
<surf> mezquitale, I know it was funny :P
<DarkHelmut> !m4p
<Jaza> how do I install to ubuntu once downloaded? I'm new to ubuntu
<Berzerker> blakkheim, now how do I get it back on the notification bar?
<kenpark> izua: but you do have X?
<surf> Jaza, what did you download? Live version? Alternate?
<subbuteo> aiuto amule
<blakkheim> Jaza: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<surf> subbuteo, italiano?
<VCoolio> Jaza: handbrake can convert dvd to mp4 or mkv
<treb^> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<kenpark> izua: sorry, I missunderstood
<mezquitale> Jaza, use the forum, you can install using "add/remove", it's a lot easier that way
<subbuteo> si ciao
<surf> treb^, so you have an Nvidia card
<ElNombre> hey again vcoolio... I was a bit quick to say it was working, 10 seconds into the film it started failing again... any other suggestions?
<subbuteo> ciao surf
<treb^> yes
<kenpark> izua: maybe its better for you to read the full thing: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Window%20corruption%20with%20older%20ATI%20graphics%20cards
<surf> subbuteo, dimme
<blakkheim> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<subbuteo> sono nuovo dell'ambienmte
<subbuteo> linux
<subbuteo> non riesco a configurare amule adunanza
<surf> subbuteo, che problemi hai?
<kenpark> izua: You don't need to add the device, but you need to do this in order to create the xorg.conf
<subbuteo> kadu
<subbuteo> non si connette e se faccio ricerche di file non trova nulla
<blakkheim> !it | subbuteo surf
<ubottu> subbuteo surf: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<izua> wait a minute, what's the video got to do with it?
<izua> am i supposed to create the radeon device?
<Tk_L> anybody know what Akami Client is ?
<surf> treb^, did you look at system - admin - hw driver?
<Solorvox> Could someone please look at this bug, and maybe put it in the right category/assign it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008
<treb^> sec..
<DarkHelmut> are there any tools available to convert my m4p (iTunes files) to mp3?
<t0rc> I'm using an application with a wiimote and bluetooth. The wiimote worked in jaunty. Now it fails in Karmic. I reverted to test if libbluetooth from jaunty would work, it does not. The program has not changed. ( http://graphics.cs.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/Wiimote/Download.html ) Any other thoughts?
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, did you try ffmpeg?
<burg> hello. my network manager sais on wired networks: devide not managed. how can i make it manage the wired networks too?
<kenpark> izua: You just need to do the first two steps in order to create an xorg.conf - it seems it isn't needed anymore in 9.10
<VCoolio> ElNombre: sorry man, it's hard debugging for me over irc; straight questions I can handle; just google or search ubuntuforums and mess around; or ask a specified question here; maybe also try running vlc via terminal and see if there is useful output
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, I thought I did...  I will take a look right now though.  It has that ability I take it?
<izua> ok.. done
<surf> kenpark, yes I don't have one
<izua> but i still don't have a xorg.conf
<ElNombre> vcoolio: alright, thanks for the help dude, I think I made some sort of progress:P have a good night man
<VCoolio> is ubuntu playing a dirty trick on me? My vlc tray icon looks like santa claus
<nameo0> i need help with gpartted
<RedDragon> hello
<surf> VCoolio, also mine :D
<izua> VCoolio: neah, i think it's seasoal. happened to me under windows
<Berzerker> blakkheim, thanks for that, that works pretty well, is there a menu bar notification for that program?
<nameo0> i have an unallocated  drive
<RedDragon> how to i set email on lm-sensors?
<maco> VCoolio: its an easter egg in vlc
<kenpark> izua: Now you can try with your fixes :-)
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, ffmpeg -formats
<nameo0> how do i extend ubuntu onto it?
<izua> kenpark: but there's no xorg.conf file
<blakkheim> Berzerker: wicd-client
<surf> maco, seems like a christmas egg =D
<Berzerker> blakkheim, ?
<maco> surf: *giggle*
<RedDragon> how do I set email in lm-sensors?
<blakkheim> Berzerker: /usr/bin/wicd-client is the program for the systray applet
<Berzerker> blakkheim, ah, thanks
<treb^> restart..
<kenpark> izua: haha, okay. You did "sudo service gdm stop" and then you did "sudo Xorg -configure" and then "sudo service gdm start" ?
<bigd1> hello
<kenpark> izua: Your X will quit once you do the first one. Just keep the other commands in mind :-)
<Jaza> no help in the forums channel for handrake?
<blakkheim> kenpark: you need to move the xorg.conf example to /etc/X11
<DarkHelmut> Thanks. ffmpeg -formats | grep m4p returns info... however, not 100% sure that means it can.  Will be trying right now
<Berzerker> blakkheim, thanks that works great.
<izua> yeah i did that
<iyunkateus> Is there a way to get Empathy to correctly interpret Google talk *bold* and _italics_?
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, Means it can decode your mp4 and encode to mp3
<izua> i did the init.d method and i replaced gdm with kdm (since that's used here)
<blakkheim> iyunkateus: why not use pidgin?
<Docteh> /dev/zero is 0 is there a device that returns 1's
<izua> however, it creates the file in ~/ which is /root for su
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox excellent news, thank you much!
<izua> and i'm forced to start with X --config-file=/root/xorg.conf.new
<^Phantom^> I am on a 9.10 live session
<izua> and of course it fails if it doesn't start as a service
<izua> but no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kenpark> izua: right, you need to move it to /etc/X11 as blakkenheim said
<izua> oh sorry
<^Phantom^> I am trying to get rid of a virus on my dads computer with a 9.10 live cd
<izua> i'm on a 80x25 terminal :)
<kenpark> izua: no worries.
<^Phantom^> how do i search the ntfs drive for *sysguard.exe ?
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, wait, it's m4p or mp4?
<^Phantom^> the beginning has to be a wildcard, i am using terminal to search
<surf> ^Phantom^, mount it and search it
<RedDragon> how do I set email in lm-sensors?
<^Phantom^> k thank you
<^Phantom^> lol
<blakkheim> RedDragon: lm-sensors if for temps.. not email
<^Phantom^> it's mounted but i'm using termial
<Docteh> ^Phantom^: use the "find" utility?
<izua> phoenixzorn: find . * | grep sysguard
<^Phantom^> yeh i frgot about that sorry
<^Phantom^> :D
<^Phantom^> searchng now
<izua> (find all - * - files in current directory - . - and give me - grep - the ones that end in 'sysguard')
<RedDragon> how do I set email for email alerts
<LucidPerry> I just installed ATI drivers and ran aticonfig --initial -f and then restarted. Now all that shows up is a black screen and a blinking cursor. What the hell happened?
<Docteh> LucidPerry: it didn't work ;)
<surf> lol
<LucidPerry> Docteh: How do I fix it oO
<izua> bash.org ?
<VCoolio> RedDragon: there are mail client that do it (with plugins maybe; like claws-mail); or use some standalone mail notifier, search synaptic
<izua> lol that reply kicked ass
<LucidPerry> :(
<RedDragon> i though i heard it was in the config
<r0k3tm3n> has anyone fowarded X over SSH with Openbox, Fluxbox, or dwm?
<Docteh> LucidPerry: lsmod | grep fglrx <-- or what the kernel module is called
<Docteh> r0k3tm3n: why forward a window manager?
<Solorvox> r0k3tm3n, just ask about your problem
<LucidPerry> Docteh: nothing happens when I enter in commands. It just goes to the next line.
<LucidPerry> Docteh: Doesn't register them whatsoever.
<ActionParsnip> r0k3tm3n: i have
<izua> ok, i have the xorg.conf now, but i obviously copied it
<surf> LucidPerry, cos there's not flgrx module
<Docteh> LucidPerry: modprobe fglrx and then do that lsmod again?
<izua> the only question now is - is X really using it?
<ActionParsnip> izua: if the file exists it will be used
<surf> izua, I think so.
<r0k3tm3n> Docteh: lighter and faster, i have run Gnome and LXDE, but i was told that WM;s were faster....
<hsa2> hello everybody
<surf> hsa2, hi
<hsa2> background of tray icons on gnome-panel is not transparent
<izua> ok, thanks everybody
<hsa2> i mean, not all icons
<hsa2> but some of them
<Docteh> r0k3tm3n: but why are your forwarding a window manager? just use the local one
<hsa2> is it a bug or something?
<ActionParsnip> r0k3tm3n: you can forward just the app you need, forwarding the whole desktop is waaaay OTT
<kenpark> !enter | hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<r0k3tm3n> ActionParsnip: i was able to start Gnome and LXDE, but i cant get dwm, openbox, or fluxbox to run
<RedDragon> is the email email alerts setting in the config for lm-sensors?
<r0k3tm3n> Docteh: remote connections over WAN...
<ActionParsnip> r0k3tm3n: just forward the app you want to run, don't forward the whole desktop, its silly
<Docteh> r0k3tm3n: I'd forward just an xterm and go from there personally
<VCoolio> RedDragon: forget the connection lm-sensors <-> email ;) what email client do you use?
<hsa2> ok, background of some of my icons on gnome-panel's tray part is not transparent, so when i make my panel's background transparent, they look weird. is it a bug or something?
<r0k3tm3n> ActionParsnip: maybe silly to you...  for me it makes sense in some situations
<RedDragon> really not one
<r0k3tm3n> thnx
<Docteh> hsa2: the icon images are probably not set up for transparency
<ActionParsnip> r0k3tm3n: if you are launching apps in a desktop you can just launch the apps directly, meaning you are forwarding the desktop and the app
<surf> hsa2, try changing icon sets
<hsa2> surf, no, changing icon set doesn't solve this problem
<r0k3tm3n> ActionParsnip: yes, i get that, but i WANT to forward the whole desktop, not just an app.  have u done it with Openbox or DWM?
<VCoolio> RedDragon: gmail? there is gmail-notify or gnome-gmail-notifier
<hsa2> Docteh, is there anything i can do about it?
<ActionParsnip> r0k3tm3n: you could killoff openbox, then rerun it in the forwarded X session
<tubaman> r0k3tm3n, x11vnc
<Solorvox> r0k3tm3n, maybe if you told people what your problem is and not asking if people had done something, you might get better responses.
<Docteh> hsa2: you could track down the specific icons, edit them and file a bug against the package that contains the icon so its fixed in the future
<r0k3tm3n> Solorvox: i tried that: i cant get openbox/dwm/fluxbox to start
<Solorvox> r0k3tm3n, on the remove or local system?
<r0k3tm3n> tubaman: but i want to forward over ssh, but thnx
<r0k3tm3n> tubaman: and tunnels aren't working
<r0k3tm3n> Solorvox: remote
<Solorvox> r0k3tm3n, When forwarding X over ssh, you don't use the remove WM, the X11 windows are forwarded to your local WM
<tubaman> r0k3tm3n, ssh port forward vnc(5900)
<SaToo> i need little help with ettercap on ubuntu... when i try to log infos... i get error! it says that i can't make a file that i wish to log infos.. permission denied.. i'm talking about GUI ettercap, any help (sorry for bad english)
<blakkheim> SaToo: run it as root
<LuciusMare> hello,where is KDE's folder where are installed wallpapers?
<^Phantom^> is there any way to edit the windows registry from an ubuntu live cd?
<ActionParsnip> SaToo: where are the logs for it written to?
<Docteh> r0k3tm3n: instead of typing like ssh somewhere -X openbox do ssh somewhere -X app
<LuciusMare> ^Phantom^: wait a minute,i heard something about this
<LuciusMare> ^Phantom^: registry-tools
<r0k3tm3n> nm
<^Phantom^> okay
<Docteh> r0k3tm3n: the window managers are probably returning an error message about a window manager alreadt being present :)
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307545
<SaToo> don't know i guess, /root ... i don't know i'm new in linux world
<blakkheim> SaToo: then why are you using ettercap?
<ActionParsnip> SaToo: well if you run the app as you, you don't have write access there do you. You will need to find where the logs are written and give yourself write access there, or run the app with gksudo
<^Phantom^> ActionParsnip: i want to edit the windows registry while i am in the livecd
<SaToo> blakkheim why not?
<blakkheim> SaToo: it's not a tool for beginners
<SaToo> ActionParsnip thanks
<SaToo> but if i don't know use it how i will learn to use it?
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/02/27/use-your-ubuntu-partition-to-fix-a-corrupt-registry-on-a-windows-xp-partition/
<blakkheim> SaToo: i would recommend learning a bit more about the basics of linux/unix before you start trying network penetration/hacking.
<SaToo> blakkheim ofcourse
<SaToo> but i just want to know this...
<jason> hi
<blakkheim> SaToo: it's happening because you don't have write permissions to the directory it wants to write to. run the program as root or with a "sudo" prefix and it will work
<c7p> hello :D, a friend of mine wants to open a .shs file (with Open Office). Does anybody know how she can open it?
<jolaren> Is there any software like Wubi.exe for ubuntu? I want to install xbmc/minimal ubuntu to a external harddrive
<SaToo> thanks blakkheim...
<Solorvox> c7p, http://filext.com/file-extension/SHS
<SaToo> i will be back with new questions soon xD write ya
<blakkheim> SaToo: k
<jason> how do i download itunes on Ubuntu
<blakkheim> jason: lol
<ActionParsnip> jason: you don't it doesnt work
<digitalaxis> jason: You dont lol
<ActionParsnip> jason: try gtkpod, amarok or banshee
<dogguts> is it possible that some files are missing in the glibmm2.4 (karmic)? files like eg. enum.pl
<c7p> jason: check miro, its an open source alternative application
<ActionParsnip> dogguts: try: sudo find / -iname "enum.pl"
<jason> i try that it did not work
<r0k3tm3n> thanks you all!
<ActionParsnip> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 564 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<ubuntu_mad> Hi all,i had an issue earlier with my HDD not mounting but its sorted now thanks to the good people here
<c7p> Solorvox: i read sth like that before, but i didn't find any solution
<ubuntu_mad> Ubuntu community rocks!!
<iyunkateus> Is there a way to make Empathy recognize Google Talk's *bold* and _italics_?
<blakkheim> iyunkateus: use pidgin
<Bragex9> I am having trouble with ubuntu installation. The partition program has started, but the progress bar has been on 47% for a loooong time. It says: "searching hard drives" How long will this take? I guess it has been on 47% for at least 15 minutes....
<Solorvox> c7p, it's a wrapper for many types of files, it could be anything from a dll, exe, doc, xls, etc.  In other words, you can't really.  Maybe if you could extract the objects, then open them.
<ActionParsnip> Bragex9: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<iyunkateus> blakkheim: besides using pidgin
<c7p> Solorvox: thank you:), any idea how can she open it?
<c7p> *extract it
<jason> what can i try to download it
<Bragex9> ActionParsnip: I install from a usb-stick. I have used it on another pc and it worked fine there
<peniwize> Hi all.  I've noticed that sound played through Audacious and VLC on ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 sounds flat and/or tinny as compared to when I play it using winamp on Windows on the same machine.  I event used the same winamp presets in Audacious.  Any idea why?
<LuciusMare> hello,where is KDE's folder where are installed wallpapers?
<ActionParsnip> Bragex9: ko then maybe you need bootoptions
<Solorvox> c7p, no.  Might help if you knew what type of file it was supposed to be.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions  | Bragex9
<ubottu> Bragex9: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ElNombre> hey again guys, can anyone help me get DMA enabled?I've followed the wiki guide but something unexpected has come up and I'm not sure how to deal with it
<Solorvox> c7p, are you sure it's not a worm/virus?
<Solorvox> c7p, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q138275/
<ActionParsnip> ElNombre: check into hdparm
<orudie> how can i uncompress .tar.gz file in terminal ?
<Solorvox> c7p, "NOTE: The scrap file is a special OLE object and is not a readable file. You cannot open an .shs file nor can you insert it into another document"
<c7p> Solorvox: no i don't know anything about that file, a friend of mine wants to "open" with open office, cause a co-worker of her told her so
<ElNombre> ActoinParsnip: alright, thank you
<blakkheim> orudie: tar xvf filename.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> ElNombre: you will need to set it in livecd environment. if your drives are sata it is already enabled
<Solorvox> c7p, according to MS, it's not even a valid file.  You need to have her co-worker send her the full xls, not the shs scrap.
<dogguts> ActionParsnip: unfortunately "enum.pl" not found (using 'sudo find / -iname "enum.pl"'), i tried searching the file through http://packages.ubuntu.com, no luck either.
<c7p> Solorvox: ok, thank very much for your time :D
<Solorvox> c7p, yw, gl
<ElNombre> ActionParsnip: if it helps at all, I've followed the guide to the letter, and one of the lines in the data I call up is "[   14.456471] ata2.00: WARNING: ATAPI DMA disabled for reliablity issues.  It can be enabled"
<orudie> blakkheim, thankx
<ActionParsnip> ElNombre: what device is on ATA2?
<jason> digitalaxis-this is my frist time using ubuntu
<ElNombre> ActionParsnip: sorry, I'm not quite sure what you mean - it's a DVD drive
<ActionParsnip> ElNombre: gotcha, yeah you will need hdparm, you will need to edit one of the hdparm conf files to make the change permanent
<scottj> For setting up a shortcut key in gnome to focus an application (say firefox) if already running or launch it otherwise, anyone have a recommendation?
<ElNombre> ActionParsnip: cheers dude
<Lyra> Hey guys, I have a question for you. when I first boot up into 9.10, my screen goes black except for the pointer which gets a lot bigger as if the screen resolution was being decreased. If I go to a lower run state (i.e ctrl+alt+f7) and back it fixes the problem. Is there anyway I can prevent it from happening though?
<Lyra> (ctrl+alt+f6)*
<Slart> Lyra: ctrl+alt+f6 goes to a lower run state? I thought it just showed the tty...
<Slart> Lyra: but.. nevermind.. what graphics card are you using
<Vbitz> will i run into any problems running ubuntu on a Compac Presario V2000
<Lyra> ati radeon 3100
<ElNombre> is there a quick way to find out the path to a device? like for use in terminal, what should I use for the name of my DVD player?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm in dire need of assistance. I turn on my computer, get 1/5 through boot and it freezes, if I do ANYTHING cpu intensive (ie: start firefox) it freezes
<ShazbotMcNasty> It's hardware failure, but if someone could tell me what it probably is, and how I would go about fixing this, it would be awesome.
<Slart> Lyra: it might be a problem with the ATI driver.. I don't have an ATI card myself so I can't really help you with specifics.
<blakkheim> ShazbotMcNasty: might be overheating
<ShazbotMcNasty> I can hear the fans..
<ShazbotMcNasty> I moved it to a move open place.
<Slart> ShazbotMcNasty: have you tried running a memory test?
<ActionParsnip> ElNombre: sudo lshw -C drive
<ShazbotMcNasty> it won't
<ShazbotMcNasty> just freezes
<ActionParsnip> sorry: sudo lshw -C disk
<Lyra> Slart: I just updated the drivers and they seem to be working fine for me, other than that one little thing.
<ElNombre> cheers
<Slart> ShazbotMcNasty: how many memory chips do you have in it? if you have more than one you can try removing one at a time.. see if things improve
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've got four, you think it may be the ran??
<ActionParsnip> ShazbotMcNasty: change the boot options so you can watch the system boot rather than the annoying boot splash which helps nobody
<dath> how can i share files with vsftpd from another partition (not in the users home dir)
<Slart> Lyra: not really sure what to recommend then.. sorry
<Lyra> its ok, just a minor inconvenience
<ShazbotMcNasty> Well I ran in recovery mode, and it doesn't get to a certain spot, it gets to a different point every tiume.
<Slart> ShazbotMcNasty: it might be.. it's hard to be sure.. but memory problems can mess things up in a weird way
<ShazbotMcNasty> So I'm pretty sure it's overheating, or something else is wrong.
<ActionParsnip> ShazbotMcNasty: also you may want to test your ram from the option in grub
<LuciusMare> hello
<conb123> Hiya, is there a log of terminal output in ubuntu somewhere?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ActionParsnip: you talking about memtest?
<Slart> ShazbotMcNasty: try opening up the box.. clean out the dust.. see if it gets any further
<ActionParsnip> ShazbotMcNasty: sure
<ShazbotMcNasty> ActionParsnip: freezes
<^Phantom^> thank yu
<^Phantom^> bye now
<Solorvox> ShazbotMcNasty, if it's heat, did you try cleaning out your fans?  And then maybe underclocking your CPU/FSB?
<LuciusMare> when i try to play something, it tells me "playing through -device- does not work,coming back to."
<amelius> ShazbotMcNasty: re-seat the RAM, then test it
<LuciusMare> oh,and there is one more user logged in
<ShazbotMcNasty> Slart: Will do. My video card is touching my RAM, which has always bothered the hell out of me.
<ShazbotMcNasty> amelius: Will do.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Thanks for all your guys' suggestions, I'll be back in a bit, whether it works or not.
<ElNombre> ok actionparsnip, I'm gonna have to bother you again... I'm using terminal to try and enable DMA, I'm getting this " HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<ShazbotMcNasty> Peace.
<Slart> ShazbotMcNasty: hmm.. yes.. that doesn't really sound right.. not sure it's what's causing this though
<Vbitz> will i run into any problems running ubuntu on a Compac Presario V2000
<mac9416> Hello, how do I set my location for Gnome-Do weather?
<aqwq> my firefox wont start , when i press firefox its says loading and then no firefox
<Slart> Vbitz: try searching the ubuntu forums.. it won't give you a definite answer.. but it might give you some clue
<Solorvox> mac9416, right click on the clock, preferences, locations
<blakkheim> aqwq: run it from a terminal and note the output
<LuciusMare> when i try to play something, it tells me "playing through -device- does not work,coming back to." and there is one more user logged in
<aqwq> neo@Sys:~$ firefox
<aqwq> Bus error
<aqwq> neo@Sys:~$
<mac9416> Solorvox, I'm in Fluxbox, how do I get to that from here?
<aqwq> bus error
<dath> how would i mount --bind another directory for a specific user so he has read only access?
<aqwq> this wht i got i came here from two days and they said just install arora
<Solorvox> mac9416, oh, no idea in fluxbox.  Might have to use gconf-editor
<Vbitz> said there was a problem with my wireless
<mac9416> Solorvox, OK, I'll check there. Thanks.
<Vbitz> files missing
<Slart> aqwq: here's an old bug with the same symptoms.. might be worth a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133786
<Solorvox> dath, mount -o bind,ro /source /dest
<dath> Solorvox: and then chmod the dest for the user?
<surf> my wi-fi connection keeps dropping. Any idea? Only with ubuntu, with win it's fine
<dath> so only he has access?
<blakkheim> dath: ro = read only
<ElNombre> hey all, I'm trying to turn on  DMA using HDPARM, however, I'm getting an error " HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device", any ideas?
<Slart> ElNombre: are you using ide discs?
<Slart> ElNombre: I'm not sure hdparm works if you're using SATA
<scott_ino2> hello, Anyone here with a lot of experience with VPNs, I keep getting a dropped connection every 2-20min and would like to diagnose
<ElNombre> Slart: I'm using SATA I think... how would you recommend turning on DMA otherwise? the conventional method described in the wiki didn't work
<Slart> ElNombre: I don't think SATA uses DMA
<ElNombre> slart: hold on it's atapi... I don't actually know what sata and atapi are, are they mutually exclusive or am I on the wrong track?
<Slart> ElNombre: I can't say I'm an expert at this either.. there's SATA and PATA serial and parallell ... then there's IDE,ATA.. not really sure what they all do
<ElNombre> slart: well basically, I tried using the conventional method of turning on DMA but it failed, but in one of the blocks of text in terminal, it says "DMA has been disabled but can be enabled", so there must be a way
#ubuntu 2009-12-23
<Slart> ElNombre: that some programs says something doesn't mean it's actually true =)
<hsa2> hello
<ElNombre> slart: fair point
<Tiders> How come when I burn an AVI file to DVD format using DVD Styler the sound and audio dont line up sometimes when i play it in a DVD player
<hsa2> how can i install docky on my ubuntu box?
<Tiders> hsa2, sudo aptitude install gnome-do
<dath> how can i create a persistent mount -o ro,bind mountpoint?
<Slart> ElNombre: I think hdparm is starting to show its age.. I read something about sdparm some while ago.. I think it was supposed to replace hdparm
<ElNombre> slart: cheers, I'll take a look into that
<hsa2> Tiders, not gnome-do, docky
<Tiders> hsa2, Gnome-do is docky
<Slart> ElNombre: and I'm not sure if SATA uses something other than DMA or if it's smarter than PATA so there's no need to enable it by hand
<Pici> hsa2: docky is a 'theme' for gnome-do
<hsa2> Tiders, https://launchpad.net/docky
<hsa2> i installed gnome-do and docky on my arch linux ?
<Tiders> hsa2, You configure gnome-do to be a dock using a theme
<VCoolio> Tiders: yeah I think it was slitted recently
<VCoolio> splitted
<hsa2> yes it is
<Tiders> VCoolio, Not on 9.04
<Tiders> hsa2, Which release?
<DarkHelmut> ok, spent the last hour trying ffmpeg with no luck... anyone else have any suggestions for converting iTunes m4p files to mp3?
<hsa2> i installed docky from bzr
<hsa2> i mean, on my arch linux
<Tiders> hsa2, Which release of Ubuntu
<hsa2> the last one, i have just downloaded
<textex> is it hard upgrading the kernel in ubuntu?
<hsa2> i don't know my version
<Tiders> textex, Best not to
<atx> so Docky better than Avant Windows Navigator?
<textex> Tiders, why? Cause im trying to get a dvi card working with it, but its some problems with framebuffer that i think is fixed in another kernel
<atx> looks better
<Tiders> atx, Its all opinion.. I like awn as well
<atx> yeah, I guess you need to install it and see for yourself
<Slart> textex: any special reason you need to upgrade it?
<atx> was wondering about the options though
<unop> DarkHelmut, did you install ffmpeg from the main repository or the medibuntu one?
<textex> Slart im trying to get a dvi card working with it, but its some problems with framebuffer that i think is fixed in another kernel
<Pickbothmanlol> Hello
<DarkHelmut> unop both actually
<Pickbothmanlol> I am trying to install Macromedia Flash 8 on WINE but it says I need more free space.
<Slart> textex: you can always give lucid lynx a try.. I think it has a newer kernel.. it might be broken for other reasons though
<Pickbothmanlol> I had Ubuntu installed using Wubi
<DarkHelmut> unop, did a manual install from svn source, no luck
<Tiders> Slart, I wouldnt start recomending out an alpha release yet to someoen whos having difficulties
<unop> DarkHelmut, so what exactly happens when you attempt to transcode?
<textex> Slart; fedora kernel devs are saying that they fixed the issue in 2.6.32. Since you have ubuntu, good luck upgrading.
<textex> i got told that yesterday
<DarkHelmut> unop, I get a list of erros, shal I paste them to you?
<Tiders> textex, Yes "good luck upgrading"
<Slart> Tiders: true.. I just meant try it as in "try the live cd".. but I guess I wasn't really clear about how alpha lucid is
<unop> DarkHelmut, put them up on a pastebin
<Tiders> Slart,  Yes :D
<Pickbothmanlol> I am trying to install Macromedia Flash 8 on WINE but it says I need more free space. I installed Ubuntu using Wubi
<textex> Tiders, so im pretty much screwed? Guess its better trying to install fedora instead?
<Slart> textex: you read that? don't go upgrading your nuclear reactor controller box to lucid.. it's very alpha.. I only meant for you to try a live cd to see if it works there
<DarkHelmut> unop, sorry... I'll do that next time
<dath_> back again
<dath_> empathy blows
<dannek7> how do I change the partition size of my linux install?
<DarkHelmut> unop, http://pastebin.com/d1bb1bf4f
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<textex> Slart cause i was told trying to upgrade to a fedora kernel
<Tiders> textex, You may want to check the forums onlien and see if anyone had some luck with upgrading it
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, I thought you said mp4, m4p is a infected (DRM) itnues file.  You can't
<amelius> scott_ino2: what software? VPN link breaks while idle, or seemingly randomly? is there a router involved? if yes, do you connect to it wirelessly?
<dath_> how can i create a persistent mountpoint with mount -o ro,bind after boot?
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, yeah...  :( m4p
<scott_ino2> amelius, umm more randomly... after a few minutes or so, router IS involved and yes wirelessly
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, one suggestion I known is to convert them (with itunes) to m4a
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, is there a Noteburner or similar software for linux?
<scott_ino2> amelius, can't believe you saw that from that long ago haha
<Tiders> dath, With fstab
<Joerg__> hello
<textex> Or any of you got some experience with the intelfd?
<aqwq> very big problem the firefox bus error
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, you can look on google, there are some suggestions for converting them.
<textex> Cause i got a Intel card that wont work with ubuntu
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, I may have to plunk down some cash it seems. very upset I have to pay (again) to access my own dam music.  Lesson learned!
<Tiders> dath_ sudo nano /etc/fstab you will find all the drives that mount at boot you can set more there
<dath_> Tiders, what file system do i need in fstab
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, I've tried everything I can google over the last week, no luck
<dath_> for mount --bind
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, http://www.defectivebydesign.org/ =)
<perlsyntax> i got a mc760 usb modem i was thinking is there away i can speed up the downloads and uploads on it?
<Pickbothmanlol> I am trying to install Macromedia Flash 8 on WINE but it says I need more free space. I installed Ubuntu using Wubi
<Pickbothmanlol> I am trying to install Macromedia Flash 8 on WINE but it says I need more free space. I installed Ubuntu using Wubi
<Pickbothmanlol> I am trying to install Macromedia Flash 8 on WINE but it says I need more free space. I installed Ubuntu using Wubi
<FloodBot2> Pickbothmanlol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amelius> scott_ino2: you should first try to rule out the wireless link as a cause, then the router itself, if at all possible
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, I'm a card carrying member now.  ;)
<Slart> Pickbothmanlol: nice to see that you're handling yourself with maturity and dignity..
<perlsyntax> Is there away i can speed up my download on my mc760 usb modem?
<Pickbothmanlol> Considering there is 1300 users in this channel.
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, hehe, from what I've read, there isn't much you can do.  DRM sucks in every way, for the consumers anyway.
<Pickbothmanlol> XD
<VCoolio> dath_: seems this should work: /old/folder  /new/folder  none  bind 0 0
<Slart> Pickbothmanlol: so what is the question?
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows.
<newser> hello, I have a gps receiver but dont know how to get the data out of it. Anyone knows how can I see in terminal if its working or not?
<Pickbothmanlol> I am trying to install Macromedia Flash 8 on WINE but it says I need more free space.
<scott_ino2> amelius, k I can do that, however are you saying there are "known" issues with vpn and wireless?? only the vpn connection drops, not my wireless.
<Pickbothmanlol> Any solution?
<newser> !find gps
<ubottu> Found: fso-gpsd, geoclue-gpsd, gnat-gps, gnat-gps-doc, gpsbabel (and 27 others)
<textex> running ubuntu i just get: intelfb_restore *error" failed to restore crtc configuration.
<Slart> Pickbothmanlol: make some free space?
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, yup. My other option is to use Audacity and record the stream as I play the files from iTunes via Wine, however Audacity isn't picking up my output
<Solorvox> newser, try typing dmesg after you plug it in, also lsusb will show if it's seen by the kernel. (assuming it usb)
<perlsyntax> i got a virgin modile usb mc760 and i want to know if i can speed it up?
<perlsyntax> :)
<scottj> Isn't there a program for defining raise-or-launch keystrokes for apps?
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, the oldest trick is to burn them to CD, then rip the CDs.  There are some windows apps that setup a virtual drive, and then allow you to read it.
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<dath_> VCoolio, /media/stuff/media/games /home/cgboard/games none bind,ro 0 0 <-- like this?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> or is there a link i can read?
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, yes, none are free, which is ok, but they all seem rather overpriced at $40+
<VCoolio> dath_: the examples I found don't mention the ,ro part; try it, else set that on the source disk
<tixtix> running ubuntu i just get: "intelfb_restore *error" failed to restore crtc configuration." anyone?
<dath_> VCoolio, i need rw on the source disk
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to speed up the internet on a mc760???
<dath_> coz there are other dirs
<amelius> scott_ino2: VPNs (again, what exactly?) and routers can be a tricky combination because the VPN software essentially needs to work around the address translation
<dath_> i only want the mounted folder to be ro
<perlsyntax> ??
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, you could always send apple an invoice for it. :)
<VCoolio> dath_: I don't use bind, but doesn't it just copy the permissions of the source folder it refers to? don't know, sorry
<tixtix> running ubuntu i just get: "intelfb_restore *error" failed to restore crtc configuration." anyone?
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, don't think I have many choices though, I may spend some time just looking for what I want and downloading it again (via less than acceptable means).
<scott_ino2> amelius, what info do you need?
<newser> Solorvox, yes, its usb but do  you know which app can output tha data?
<perlsyntax> hello i got a question
<Solorvox> dath, chmod 555 on the ro mount point
<dath_> VCoolio, you can combine both options bind and ro when using the mount command
<dath_> i tested it
<perlsyntax> How can i speed up a mc760 modem on linux?
<dath_> VCoolio,  i just wonder if that works in fstab
<Solorvox> newser, search for gps in the software center
<DarkHelmut> Solorvox, Well, many thanks for your help!
<DarkHelmut> unop and to you ass well, thanks
<Solorvox> DarkHelmut, good luck
<Bragex9> how do I run system-adm-users and groups as root?
<Slart> perlsyntax: come on.. there's no need to repeat your question every minute.. repeat once every 15 minutes or so.. not more often than that.. use the time to search the forums or use google
<Solorvox> dath_, do that before you mount too, btw.
<perlsyntax> i have!
<DarkHelmut> newser, Gebabbel is in the repo
<dath_> VCoolio, testing the hard way with a reboot now ;)
<Slart> perlsyntax: waited 15 minutes before repeating? no you haven't =)
<DarkHelmut> !Gebabbel
<oorah> is google chrome browser updated with regular updates?
<perlsyntax> could you help me slart?
<Slart> oorah: if you get it from their nightly repos you get a new one every day..
<Slart> perlsyntax: I have no idea what a mc760 modem is.. so no.. if I knew anything about it I would have told you
<perlsyntax> slart, i got the modem to work:) but try to load the speeds faster.
<perlsyntax> lol it a usb modem
<Slart> perlsyntax: I think that goes for most of the active people in here too
<tixtix> running ubuntu i just get: "intelfb_restore *error" failed to restore crtc configuration." anyone?
<amelius> scott_ino2: tell us what software the VPN runs on, and whether anything improves if you remove first the wireless link, then the entire router from the equation
<newser> DarkHelmut, thanks
<perlsyntax> this not a ubuntu support room lmao
<Solorvox> Could someone please look at this bug, and maybe put it in the right category/assign it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008
<VCoolio> dath_: ok, but searching google doesn't give a solution / workaround for fstab for me; good luck
<scott_ino2> amelius, i have no idea what software they're using, this is an anonymity service
<oorah> Slart, is that the default install?
<amelius> scott_ino2: what software are _you_ using?
<Slart> Solorvox: looks like a good bug report.. I have no idea if it's in the right category or not though
<scott_ino2> amelius, VPN through networkmanager
<Slart> oorah: hmm.. I'm not really sure.. I get it from a PPA somewhere..
<Solorvox> Slart, it's not in a category, nor assigned. (been about a week)  Wondering if that's why no one as looked at it. :-/
<Slart> Solorvox: might be a holiday thing
<SaBot> I am considering putting ubuntu on my netbook, can the interface that the netbook-remix comes with be turned off for the regular taskbar?
<Slart> SaBot: I think you could do that with the earlier UNR.. I think I remember someone else asking about it before.. I think they removed the function to switch between the normal ui and the special netbook ui
<dath_> VCoolio, it works like a charm :D i mounted an ntfs partition in fstab with ntfs-3g and from that partition i mounted a folder with read only to a ftp user home dir. it even works while the user is connected via ftp :] great!
<Solorvox> SaBot, yes it can, it's under preferences
<Slart> SaBot: but this is all 2nd hand information.. I've never tried unr myself
<aprigio> Hi, has anyone installed ubuntu on macbook (apple hardware), because of efficiency have to  disable acpi in grub but there is another solution?
<AllHailTheGeek> Quick question: how do I (using emerald) get rid of the shadows around windows?
<VCoolio> dath_: cool, something added the last year I think; some threads I read from 2008 mentioned it wasn't possible (yet); congrats
<amelius> scott_ino2: if it's a public anonimity service (which one?), perhaps they're simply getting more connections than they can handle; again, the first things to try to rule out as a cause are the wireless link and the router itself
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm back, it was the RAM
<Solorvox> AllHailTheGeek, don't use emerald, change the settings in compiz, install the cssm and adjust in system/preferences
<scott_ino2> amelius, ok let me go test and hook up to a wired connection....
<shazbotmcnasty> When I got this computer, one of the RAM clips was gone, and that one wasn't pushed all the way down and came loose
<AllHailTheGeek> Solorvox, do reflections work in !emerald?
<shazbotmcnasty> Thanks
<Solorvox> AllHailTheGeek, no idea, but shadows can be set in the manager
<aprigio> has anyone installed ubuntu on macbook? (hardware apple)
<Slart> shazbotmcnasty: yay.. so no it works again? all is good?
<AllHailTheGeek> Solorvox, actually, reflections don't show in the current window, only in inactive ones.
<ScarFreewill> za.archive.ubuntu.com is resolving to 91.189.88.30 here
<Solorvox> AllHailTheGeek, I don't use emerald, it's a bit buggy for me.
<AllHailTheGeek> Solorvox, seems ok for me, just the shadow thing
<Solorvox> AllHailTheGeek, well you can either use cssm to change it, or edit the emerald theme
<alvareClrnD> hi, does anyone know how to tell the filesystem to avoid/skip readwriting on an specific sector/block?
<AllHailTheGeek> k
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, what filesystem?
<alvareClrnD> ext4
<dre360> hi all
<blackest_knight1> alvareClrnD:  take the drive out the machine and throw it away (honestly its a waste of time using failing drives)
<Nickname_> hello
<alvareClrnD> just say you dont know
<alvareClrnD> its new
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, I assume the sector is bad, have you run fsck on it?
<alvareClrnD> the sector is phisically broken
<Slart> alvareClrnD: badblocks?
<alvareClrnD> its a new seagete, the ones that come with the "clacking"
<dre360> has anyone run powerdevil
<blackest_knight1> alvareClrnD:  then return the drive to where you bought it
<alvareClrnD> they only change it for the same drive, but new
<alvareClrnD> and they all are a complete piece of shit
<blackest_knight1> alvareClrnD:  you could partition round the problem area
<Slart> alvareClrnD: or wait.. badblocks just searches for bad blocks..
<IdleOne> !language | alvareClrnD
<ubottu> alvareClrnD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alvareClrnD> mmhmm, I liked that one
<amelius> is clacking a feature these days?
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, as a short term, temporary workaround, you could just use dd to fill the sector with zero bit data (pad)
<dre360> Powerdevil has anyone used it or know how to start it
<alvareClrnD> in seagate hardrives it is
<dath_> what happens when you mount --bind a directory 2 times to different targets? and if that works, how can you unmount only a specific folder?
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: just trying to access the sector makes the disk freeze
<alvareClrnD> for some seconds
<blackest_knight1> alvareClrnD: can't you get a different brand ?
<alvareClrnD> blackest_knight1:  I would have to buy it, I dont have the money, I guessed maybe ext4 could just skip that sector
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD,dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdz bs=BLOCK_SIZE count=1 seek=BLOCK_NUM
<Maletor> Help, I can't start Ubuntu minimal from my USB
<Maletor> I just finished building my computer.
<scott_ino2> amelius, yeah still dropped.
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone tell me how to properly apply this patch and test it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/348540
<alvareClrnD> I did that, maybe the disk was S.M.A.R.T enough to detect a bad sector and internally skip it
<OxDeadC0de> well, how to apply it I can test it just fine...
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, you might also read 'man badblocks'
<matts45acp> anybody here tell me why i have nothing at listed in my device hardware in ubuntu 9.10? but everything but the wirless is working
<Maletor> Any ideas?
<izua> hmm, my mouse froze
<izua> any tips on how to make it work without /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox:  no use, already tried that too, the sector is broken physicaly
<blackest_knight1> well alvareClrnD take a guess where the error is and make two partitions use the one without the error
<kyle6513> hi, i'm attempting to setup an ubuntu server to download torrents, can anyone help me?
<amelius> scott_ino2: with a good old wired connection to the router?
<alvareClrnD> no need to guess, fdisk is friendly enough, but that would be a mess
<Ibw> How does one change the resolution of a virtual console?
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, are you trying to save data, or work around a defective drive?
<scott_ino2> amelius, yes
<DarkHelmut> kyle6513, why does it have to be a server?
<scott_ino2> amelius, sadly, it was definitely working much more smoothly till it disconnected
<alvareClrnD> also I love having one giant partiion to make things easier, I dont screw arround with multiple partitions for /home, /boot and stuff
<scott_ino2> or well... faster at least
<scott_ino2> amelius, again, the connection itself wasn't dropped, just the connection to the VPN
<Maletor> Why isn't my computer booting to the USB?
<amelius> scott_ino2: what service exactly? is it feasible to temporarily bypass the router entirely?
<Maletor> My BIOS is set up perfectly
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: I'm trying to live, but a random day in the week a random program reads a random file thats on a broken sector, and the PC freezes until I kill that job
<scott_ino2> amelius, yeah i can bypass, im using itshidden
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, it doesnt really, although i wont be around to monitor the computer for a whole month, i would like to be able to monitor it from the internet and if i get tricky enough, have it send my hotmail account an email, which will send an sms to my mobile warning me of certain things.
<Ibw> Does anyone know?
<matts45acp> anybody here tell me why i have nothing at listed in my device hardware in ubuntu 9.10? but everything but the wirless is working
<amelius> scott_ino2: I see your point, but if the wireless happens to be dicey and the VPN happens to use UDP ...
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, I know you don't like the advice given, but trust us, replacing the drive is your best option.  Everything else is just a workaround
<DarkHelmut> kyle6513, so you want it to automatically download torrents while you are away and just store them?  where would you like it to download from?
<rbehr> I have a dual boot machine and when I try to login to ubuntu first option 2.6.31-16-generic I get an error message kernel panic-not syncing:vfs unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (8,2). I can login to 2.16.31-14-generic without any issues. Any ideas as why this is happening?
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: then I'll workaround, I live in argentina, $150 is a lot of money here
<adac> I suddenly  have "inverted" colours on playing videos on vlc, mplayer, dragonplayer, xine. the only player that works fine is totem. what can I do
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, if i gave it a torrent while i was away, and for it to download off that torrent, that would be great
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: thanks for your time, now I'll proceed to read the filesystem kernel code
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, just so you know, it's only going to get worse.
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, i would just like it to tell me tempratures and such if i logged into it's ip address with a password as its summer in australia atm and i dont want to risk any fires or whatnot
<blackest_knight1> alvareClrnD:  you have a bad hdd and you insist on using it ,  the best you can hope for is to isolate the error in its own partition
<DarkHelmut> ahh, you want to login to your machine while you are away and give it a command to grab a torrent?
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, usually the coating on the drive gets damaged, and then it gets spread by the heads.
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: it's not like a old hardisk that fail naturally
<con-man> pkill firefox
<scott_ino2> amelius, you want me to try bypassing the router? I'm pretty interested as to the why, if you could share some insight as to issues with vpn..
<con-man> mt
<DarkHelmut> kyle6513, is SSH not good enough for your needs?
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  thats easy enough
<DarkHelmut> kyle6513, or X over ssh?
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, again, the best thing I can give you is to mark them as badblocks, or pad the sector with zeros.  Even if it takes forever
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: this drives come failing, and seagate denies it and erases threads that discuss this, so it's their fault, but it's still usable, I just have like 5-7 broken sectors
<DarkHelmut> kyle6513, Secure VNC would also do the trick I suppose
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, not exactly, i would give it a few torrents to work on while i was away, i just want to know how well its doing, and if its overheating it should tell me via sms, which i can set up if i tell it to send me a email when the temps are a tad high
<Brenden``> if i took gparted and
<Brenden``> er
<Brenden``> If i took gparted and formated my linux partition to NTFS and merged it with my windows partition would it mess my Windows partition up or anything?
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, i dont mind what i use, so long as it works :P
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: how would I mark them as badblocks without using "badblock" ?
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, I believe you, sometimes you just have to keep fighting with these companies to get it fixed.
<dath_> what happens when you mount --bind a directory 2 times to different targets? and if that works, how can you unmount only a specific folder?
<Solorvox> alvareClrnD, man badblocks, it talks about not using write (-w) but I think you may want to in this case
<adac> Anyone? ;y videos do look like this: http://bildites.lv/images/3vyp3p60agrj0l4efg3n.png
<adac> *my
<JoeSomebody> if xp pro and ubuntu 9.01 are to be installed on the same system, which is better to install first? xp?
<newser> !gpsd
<Solorvox> dath_ umount /dest/dir
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: yeah I said without using badblocks cause its slow as hell and its a 1TB hardisk
<SaBot> JoeSomebody: XP, windows rewrites the master boot record
<newser> !find gpsd
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, so basically, i need to be able to monitor what it is doing while it downloads AND it should be able to send emails, using whatever client is needed, although this needs to be accessable through scripts
<ubottu> Found: fso-gpsd, geoclue-gpsd, gpsd, gpsd-clients, gpsd-dbg (and 3 others)
<Solorvox> adac, change your hue setting
<S0LIDUS> JoeSomebody, You will find XP will get grumpy if it the second choice.
<DarkHelmut> kyle6513, do a google (sorry to throw you at google) for torrent scripts
<blackest_knight1> Brenden``:  be easier to delete the partition and grow the ntfs  to fill the space
<jeremey> Hey, is there anybody who can help me with a wireless networking driver problem?
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks guys, merry xmas too
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, thats alright
<newser> anyone knows how can i display the data being received by a gps receiver in terminal? Can I use gpsd?
<amelius> scott_ino2: affirmative; again, VPNs and various forms of connection sharing simply don't always play nice together
<blackest_knight1> JoeSomebody: XP or it will wipe your boot sector
<scott_ino2> amelius, k will be back soon
<alvareClrnD> Solorvox: thanks, bye
<jinchengwu> hello everone
<adac> Solorvox, yeah well I didn't modifiy them in first place....
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox:  he was hard work
<kyle6513> darkhelmut, the only previous experience i've had with ubuntu servers was when i was messing around with a program called webmin
<stephthegeek> i need a copy of the cursors used in my theme (clearlooks).  where would i find the original image files?
<Solorvox> adac, sometimes updates can change that on you.
<jinchengwu> anyone who can help me out of ubuntu-goblemenu-applet?
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  set up ubuntu desktop install openssh server log in with ssh username@server address -X and run what you want
<adac> Solorvox, I see. Well that is quite bad. Where can I change those values back?
<SaBot> Has anyone used tiling windows managers? I've been *trying* to use awesome3 but the configuration file is terrible to use, so I'm wondering if fvwm or something else is more sane.
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, Ubuntu server is far superior to windows server, definatley worth the trouble learning.
<Brenden``> [19:45:23] <blackest_knight1> Brenden``:  be easier to delete the partition and grow the ntfs  to fill the space
<Solorvox> adac, Look for your video settings, you should change the hue, or color value
<Brenden``> sorry my bnc lagged
<lstarnes> S0LIDUS: fvwm isn't tiling
<kyle6513> s0lidus, i know that, since its free :D
<Brenden``> So just delete it and like use the thing in windows and just merge it?
<SaBot> Er, I mean like xmonad or something then
<lstarnes> S0LIDUS: oops, that was for SaBot
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, yeah i can do that, but the problem is, what do i install?
<adac> Solorvox, You mean video settings directly within the player itself?
<Solorvox> adac, Look under the video menu, I don't use miro so can't help ya
<blackest_knight1> Brenden``:  there is a gparted live cd available you might find it useful
<Solorvox> adac, yes
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, Yeah plus Unix! ; )
<liamo1> I am trying to understand some scripts! One such script has the following line $(RUNF77) $(FFLAGS) -o $*.exe m$*.o $(EXTOBJ) $*.a. now I understand everything except $*.exe, m$*.0 and $*.a. I know what * is for but not $. Any help would be appreciated.
<kyle6513> s0lidus, always hated windows, but i was brought up on it so its so hard to jump to linux :<
<lstarnes> liamo1: is that from a Makefile?
<liamo1> yes lstarnes
<jcapinc> those are regular expressions, the $ stands for "begining of string";
<lstarnes> liamo1: I'm not entirely sure, but $* might refer to the full arguments of a particular target or something
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, I know that feeling. Its a bit like the matrix, you have to be freed! ;p
<lstarnes> jcapinc: in a makefile?
<matts45acp> can somenone tell me why ubuntu 9.10 doesn't list anything in the hardware manger even though everything works but my wireless
<adac> Solorvox, And that is the common solution for an upgrade/update bug?
<Solorvox> liamo1, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/othertypesv.html
<liamo1> but how can that be in m$*.ojcapinc
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  well you want a torrent client on the server so qbittorrent is one i like hmm you might have to use remote desktop or vnc to remote to your ubuntu server
<Solorvox> adac, it happens sometimes, I wouldn't call it common.
<jcapinc> I thought it was a shell script
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  i only use windows in vm's
<liamo1> Thanks Solorvox
<jcapinc> I could be wrong, that is just what it looks like
<Solorvox> liamo1, yw
<S0LIDUS> blackest_knight1, Or the normal ssh! ;)
<lstarnes> jcapinc: in a shell script, $* is the full arguments of the script or the current subroutine
<mafia_> hey guys. i used cd desktop and then sudo tar zxfv filename.tar.gz. how do i delete the file from the desktop now. some help please. im a noob
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, how about something like webmin? i was able to upload anything to my server from anywhere and i could monitor the hdd usage, although im not too sure the temprature was monitored
<atx> rm
<jolaren> mafia_; rm
<Solorvox> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jcapinc> lstarnes, based on the context of the question, it did not look like that, it was '$*.exe' which looks to me like a regular expressiion
<blackest_knight1> the normal ssh isn't going to be idle from windows and no X
<atx> sudo rm [filename]
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  the temperature is easy its given under /proc/ something
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, ah, i see qbittorrent has a remote server ability
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, Webmin is just another wasted process and it screws up your conf files!
<kyle6513> S0LIDUS, ah okay, thanks :)
<matts45acp> can somenone tell me why ubuntu 9.10 doesn't list anything in the hardware manger even though everything works but my wireless
<hiiiiick> i have no sound: http://pastebin.com/m2686852b :: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  its more linux boxes you can ssh in and run the app remotely and display it locally
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, Its well worth using the server the way you should!
<adac> Solorvox, ok now I found out what to do. I don't like that either but well... So first you do in a terminal "gstreamer-properties" then you select the video tab and choose there "X window system (No Xv)". The you open vlc and go to extras -> preferences -> Video and then you choose "X11-Video-output"
<blackest_knight1> i don't know of a cmdline bit torrent client
<atx> me neither
<m0rph1as> cTorrent?
<Solorvox> adac, I wouldn't recommend doing it that way.  XV is much faster the X11 for video
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, so should i install the server or the desktop version? this is a pretty old computer that im just throwing together about 5 days before i have to leave =/
<adac> Solorvox, I see. Ok
<Solorvox> adac, you just needed to change your video settings for the output driver you used in miro
<S0LIDUS> blackest_knight1, The bittorrent client can be used in the terminal!
<Solorvox> adac, so close miro, change it in vlc/media player/etc, then open it again.  Should be fine after that
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  desktop as your not that experienced
<m0rph1as> blackest_knight1, have you looked into using cTorrent?
<adac> Solorvox, what is miro??
<micromachstick> Hi im an ubuntu novie trying to establish a music program to upload cds, listen to music on and be able to sync two ipods with...can anyone help me?
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, alright, i want to be able to manage this from any webbrowser on windows as thats what my laptop runs since this laptop is designed to run windows and all attempts with linux fail
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  ctorrent seems to be recommended
<Solorvox> adac, or whatever the name of your video player is
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, would that be managed from the web? or atleast by using a windows prog?
<atx> Banshee
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  you could use telnet
<rstob911> blackest_knight1: there are several just do a search    command line torrent linux
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, aslong as it works im fine
<adac> Solorvox, Ok i changed it back to automatic on "gstreamer-properties"
<mafia_> jolarem  did sudo rm filename. gives me rm: cannot remove `etc': Is a directory
<Tiders> How can I play MP3s on Ubuntu.... Im clicking play in Rhytm box but it keeps loading doing nothing
<m0rph1as> micromachstick, someone recommends banshee
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, is there anything i would be able to use to send an email if anything goes wrong?
<danopia> kyle6513, transmission offers a simple webui
<obiwan_> [#ubuntu] sudo chmod a+r /var/www and but i get error, no file or directory, what's up? i sure have files there
<atx> etc/ looks like it is a directory, not a file
<kyle6513> danopia, how simple?
<obiwan_> oops
<S0LIDUS> Tiders, Save yourself the agro and switch to FLAC!
<danopia> you can add torrents, pause torrents, watch them
<Tiders> S0LIDUS, Huh?
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  your just going to have to get used to command line if your running windows ( or maybe qemu and a linux guest)
<danopia> you can't download them; need to set up samba or such to acutally get the downloaded material
<obiwan_> hi guys, 1 question a friend of mine is able to make sudo chmod a+r /var/www and works but i get error, no file or directory, what's up? i sure have files there
<S0LIDUS> Tiders, FLAC is far better than the outdated MP3!
<Tiders> S0LIDUS, Doesnt help me
<micromachstick> m0rph1as: I've tried Banshee, Amarok, and Songbird..and the only one that i could get all my stuff done on was songbird. but it kept screwing up my ipod
<blackest_knight1> danopia:  or sshfs thats good :)
<S0LIDUS> Tiders, No, just some advice for the future. ;)
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, i dont really mind if i use the command line, just so long as i can monitor it
<Tiders> S0LIDUS, Okay well do you know hwo to get things playing
<adac> Solorvox, Upgrding ubuntu seems never a good idea lately...
<adac> *Upgrading
<m0rph1as> micromachstick, i would try to seperate music management from ipod management for i remember when i had an ipod i used Songbird combined with something else
<m0rph1as> micromachstick, mind me asking, is it an old iPod or one of the newer ones?
<Solorvox> adac, I hate to have to agree, 9.10 broke my digital tablet.  :-/
<blackest_knight1> kyle6513:  i'd set it up as desktop with openssh server and use telnet from your windows box
<S0LIDUS> Tiders, I haven't had any probs with rythmbox. Are you using an LTS?
<Tiders> S0LIDUS, 9.04
<micromachstick> m0rph1as: I have an old nano..but my main ipod is two weeks old a Classic..so brand new yeah
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, You could use the watch command!
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, alright, how would i go about the emailing dillemma? or should i just try what you've said for now
<kyle6513> S0LIDUS, watch command?
<blackest_knight1> theres something new for managing music on ipod and linux
<S0LIDUS> Tiders, Sorry but I cant help you there...
<DaZ> Tiders: run it from  the console and check output
<blackest_knight1> stick with what you have for now
<micromachstick> M0rph1as, i could get songbird to acknowledge the ipod if i completely wiped it everytime i plugged it in, and then it would even allow me to sync it..but then it would only play the first four seconds of each song over and over
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, alright
<mafia_> some help please .i have some files on my desktop that i cant delete. they are under root. i used  in terminal: sudo tar zxfv filename.tar.gz
<DaZ> Tiders: this usually means there are no plugins for gstreamer installed
<_Pb> what programming/console font do you guys use?
<adac> Solorvox, I actually hate to say this too :( Well In the future i will do a fresh new install instead of upgrading. It caused too much trouble this time
<m0rph1as> yep that sounds familiar micromachstick ...
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, watch can be used in the terminal to view program or hardware states. Its very usefull.
<m0rph1as> ... hmm
<kyle6513> S0LIDUS, and i could do this remotely, yes?
<micromachstick> argh! any ideas what kinda programs at all might be better for ipod updates?
<Tiders> DaZ, Traceback (most recent call last):
<Tiders>   File "/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/rb/Loader.py", line 43, in _contents_cb
<Tiders>     (contents, length, etag) = file.load_contents_finish(result)
<Tiders> glib.GError: Bad Request
<FloodBot2> Tiders: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solorvox> adac, unfortunately, fresh install didn't fix my problem.  They moved to a new hal input for 9.10 that broke several people's input devices.
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, If you are going to use the noraml SSH, then yes you could...
<m0rph1as> Solvorox, it also helped make plug-in-play input devices easier :/
<mafia_> some help please .i have some files on my desktop that i cant delete. they are under root. i used  in terminal: sudo tar zxfv filename.tar.gz   noob
<kyle6513> S0LIDUS, openssh = ssh?
<blackest_knight1> micromachstick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350369
<S0LIDUS> kyle6513, YEP
<m0rph1as> mafia_ .... sudo chown #yourname# filename.tar.gz ... then delete it
<kyle6513> S0LIDUS, then thats what i'll do :D
<SaBot> mafia_: sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/filename.tar.gz
<S0LIDUS> mafia_, You shoul run: sudo rm /path/to/file
<Tiders> DaZ, Happen to know?
<Solorvox> mafia_, sudo find /home/yourusername/Desktop -uid 0 -exec rm -rf {} \;
<DaZ> Tiders: i'm too tired for this [;
<adac> Solorvox, by broken you mean physically broken?
<mafia_> k will try guys
<Solorvox> I think he extracted the files, using root...
<Tiders> DaZ, I see
<S0LIDUS> Solorvox, That he did! ;)
<phant0m> can someone help me get my sound working it was about 20 minutes ago and now it doesnt
<rbehr> What is the difference between 2.16.31.16-generic and 2.16.31.14-generic boot options? I get an error when I login to the 2.16.31.16-generic
<Solorvox> adac, well, broke support for it.  It used to work great in 9.04.  9.10 either crashes the system, (X crashes) or just doesn't work at all.
<mafia_> i used sabots ways worked thank guys
<adac> Solorvox, Ahh ok support broken, I see. Hmm what device do you use If I may ask?
<Solorvox> adac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008
<rbehr> Solo was this response to my boot issue??
<adac> Solorvox, oh I see! I can understand that must very sad not be able to use it anymore :(
<adac> Solorvox, So is this a bug obviously or did they completely suspend the support on that tablet?
<mafia_> does anyone now a good site with all the ubuntu 9.10 terminal command? will come in handy for me to learn thanks
<White_Pelican> newbie to gnome here again, how do i change the gdm theme?
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox tried sudo gimp ?
<Solorvox> adac, Hard to say, as the tablet worked before with just evdev support (no drivers), but with the new hal setup, not sure how they plan on working on it.
<Solorvox> blackest_knight1, read the bug report, I changed mod on the input event, didn't work.
<amelius> mafia_: http://google.com/search?q=bash+commands
<Sattvic> how to I check the version of Ubuntu installed?
<Solorvox> blackest_knight1, they had some large changes to xinput/hal in 9.10
<mafia_> thanks amelius
<amelius> Sattvic: uname -a
<Sattvic> amelius: tahnks
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox:  think its this new xorg pain in the ... i want gsynaptics working again
<anonymous_3> Excuse me...I need some assistance....I want to play ZOMG but its not working for some reason
<anonymous_3> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<arand> White_Pelican: That possibility kind of got lost in the new gdm version, can be done with a bit of hoop-jumping (I think) though: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<akisg_7> hi
<akisg_7> to all girls
<amelius> no, wait, that's to check the *kernel* version
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox: tried kubuntu ?
<Bamboozle> hello, anyone here good with mouses in paticular touchpads?
<Solorvox> blackest_knight1, shame, it worked great with 9.04. :(
<Solorvox> blackest_knight1, nah, don't care for kde.
<shazbotmcnasty> anonymous_3, do you have all of the appropriate flash installs and everything?
<kyle6513> S0LIDUS, how would i go about at a certain time (as the server wont be on constantly for power/heat issues) forcing the computer to power down? i've already got auto-power up set-up in the bios.
<arand> !anyone | Bamboozle
<ubottu> Bamboozle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<siiiick> http://pastebin.com/m3b449ec2
<adac> Solorvox, I see :( Ok I guess I need some sleep, at least the clock says so ;). Thx for helping me out with my video output trouble! cu around!
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox:  but if it did you could maybe use kdm and a gnome desktop
<siiiick> issue with getting sound to work
<siiiick> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Solorvox> adac, yw, later
<ImJJames> HI
<shazbotmcnasty> !hi ImJJames
<shazbotmcnasty> :[
<amelius> mafia_: try "cat /etc/lsb-release", actually (had to look it up myself)
<ImJJames> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> !hello ImJJames
<shazbotmcnasty> :[ x2
<ImJJames> well i have a problem =)
<Solorvox> blackest_knight1, if I re-install anything, it'll be going back to 9.04.  Not much point to install kbuntu just to spend time installing all the gnome versions of things. :)
<shazbotmcnasty> which is
<shazbotmcnasty> ?
<ImJJames> my new years resolution
<Bamboozle> very well, my touchpad has a scroll bar next to it, if I enable edge scrolling it works, but so does scrolling at the edge of the touchpad
<ImJJames> is to go pure linux
<ImJJames> nomore windows =)
<shazbotmcnasty> good
<Thor^^> that's nice, I guess ImJJames :)
<anonymous_3> ummm I have adobe flash...is there more I need?
<shazbotmcnasty> what's the problem?
<micromachstick> blackest_knight1: thanks for the link..it's definitely informative  on the subject but doesnt really solve my problem
<Sattvic> how can I change my screen resolution?
<Bamboozle> if I disable edge scrolling my scroll bar doesnt work, but I can use my entire mouse pad
<Thor^^> sadly I can't make that promise :/
<Solorvox> Sattvic, system/preferences/display
<ImJJames> so i installed xubuntu 9.10 on a old armada e500 with no problems everyhting works good and looks good
<shazbotmcnasty> Sattvic System>preferences>display
<Bamboozle> is there a setting where my scrollbar will work, and I can use my entire mousepad
<shazbotmcnasty> ahh
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox:  its what live cd's are for
<mafia_> amelus in terminal?
<Sattvic> Solorvox: thanks
<SaBot> Okay, I have the latest ubuntu netbook remix running, and I see nothing in preferences letting me switch to classic mode
<Solorvox> blackest_knight1, I know it works in 9.04, no need to test it.
<ImJJames> so I installed xbuntu 9.10 on my other laptop and screen flickers what can be causing that
<kyle6513> ImJJames, how do you mean flickers?
<blackest_knight1> Solorvox:  how about run virtualbox install 9.04 and pass the tablet to the guest :)
<Solorvox> ImJJames, refresh rate set correctly?
<ImJJames> it flickers mostly when I click on the mouse
<amelius> mafia_: that was intended for Sattvic, sorry
<kyle6513> ImJJames, check the connections of the monitor and the power cable? :P
<ImJJames> its weird because i installed wine and played a video game counter-strike and screen does not flicker while in game
<shazbotmcnasty> ImJJames, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579565&highlight=screen+flicker
<mafia_> k
<ImJJames> and when I exit than screen flickers again
<kyle6513> ImJJames, is the screen resolution/refresh rate right?
<ImJJames> yes
<ImJJames> -(
<kyle6513> see shazbots'
<kyle6513> link
<tekk__> hey guys, i'm trying to get ubuntu 9.10 onto my powermac g5 using the powerpc iso image... the alternate installer seems to work (not fully tested) but the graphical installer (what i need as its a live cd) isn't wroking, the screen simply displays a distorted ubuntu logo and then goes back to console and flickers a lot...
<Solorvox> ImJJames, games often run at different resolutions and refresh rates then the desktop
<ImJJames> when I go down resolution it does not flicker
<phant0m> could someone pls help me with this sound issue
<ImJJames> but I know its not the right resolution bcuz fonts and pics are distorted but flickers stop
<airwalker> hi all
<blakkheim> tekk__: why do you need a graphical install?
<kyle6513> ImJJames, then it should be your refresh rate thats causing the problem, or, the resolution isnt correct, what is the resolution set up in counter-strike?
<tekk__> i need a live cd to test something before i install
<ImJJames> 640 x 480
<ImJJames> 16bit
<tekk__> the alternate installer doesn't offer "live-cd" functionality
<ImJJames> software mode
<anonymous_3> Ummm do I need a Graphics chip driver to run web games?
<ImJJames> opengl to laggy
<blakkheim> tekk__: test what?
<kyle6513> ImJJames, try setting the desktop resolution in counterstrike and see if it flickers then
<ImJJames> it doesnt
<phant0m> yes anonymouse
<airwalker> if I close my lid my usb hd disconnects I use encryption
<tekk__> zfs deduplication on fuse on a PPC machine
<tekk__> :)
<ImJJames> anything 800 x 600 and below
<obiwan_> hi please, why when i do sudo chmod a+x /var/www/* i get error no file or directory? if i set /var/www with 777 permissions it lets me, it's like chmod needs permissions in www to modify its file permissions, but that's WHY i use sudo with chmod, it should let me whatever the www permissions are
<ImJJames> it does not flicker
<kyle6513> ImJJames, then it's the refresh rate
<kyle6513> !refreshrate
<ImJJames> well it only gives me one option
<ImJJames> 60mhz
<ImJJames> on all settings
<kyle6513> ImJJames, hmmm that is strange :S
<mime> hi, does anyone know how to let windows open in afterstep once rebooted?
<ImJJames> :/
<jollyroger_> hey guys, i am having a big problem with libxul-dev: on install i get: The following packages are BROKEN:  xulrunner-1.9.1
<jollyroger_> http://pastie.org/753921
<Sattvic> how can I check to see if I have 9.04 or 9.10 installed?
<mime> thnx
<ImJJames> 128nb vid card
<jollyroger_> i tried reinstalling it - no luck
<ImJJames> mb*
<^Ocean^> Do i need todo anything fancy to use /etc/rc.local ?  The command i put in there do not seem to be running.
<Solorvox> ImJJames, see if your display supports other modes: xrandr -q
<bastidrazor> Sattvic: lsb_release -a
<Sattvic> thanks
<kyle6513> ImJJames, you might want to ask someone else as im not a guru here, just waiting for my install to finish :P
<Guest66206> I keep getting hash sum mismatch errors when installing things, what cuases this?
<Guest66206> *causes
<bastidrazor> ^Ocean^: you need to put the entire path to your command.. for example /home/ocean/command
<Solorvox> Guest66206, check your memory (memtest)
<ImJJames> modes: xrandr -q
<ImJJames> No command 'modes:' found, did you mean:
<preecher> when i try to drag a file from documents to desktop it wont do it and when i try to copy and paste it it dont let me--what i need to do
<blackest_knight1> jollyroger_:  tend to have to remove conflicting packages then change the order of reinstalling them
<blakkheim> preecher: any errors?
<Guest66206> how do I check my memory?
<^Ocean^> bastidrazor: Well right now my command is Echo "Test" >> /var/Boottest
<preecher> blakkheim,  no
<anonymous_3> ummm hey?
<Guest66206> just "memtest" in the terminal?
<blakkheim> ^Ocean^: echo, not Echo
<Solorvox> Guest66206, when you boot the livecd, select the memtest option
<bastidrazor> ^Ocean^: you need to have the full path to echo
<blakkheim> preecher: try doing it from the commandline
<ImJJames> read forum link that u gave me brb
<ImJJames> reading*
<^Ocean^> bastidrazor hmm let me give it a shot
<preecher> blakkheim, i dont kno how
<Guest66206> So I have to boot from my installation cd to run a memory test? Will that work from a USB as well?
<tekk__> i think thep roblem may lay in the fact that this is a quad cpu system and has a specialist CAD graphics card.... not your average
<Solorvox> ImJJames, what kind of video card do you have?
<blakkheim> preecher: open terminal, cd to the directory of the file and cp it to ~/Desktop
<preecher> im tryn install some hp drivers for ubuntu and i have the command for if its on my desktop
<airwalker> if I close my lid my usb hd disconnects I use encryption
<kyle6513> how would i go about setting my ubuntu to shut down at a set time every day?
<blakkheim> kyle6513: cron job
<ImJJames> chrome
<airwalker> help if I close my lid my usb hd disconnects I use encryption
<ImJJames> some weird graphic card i never heard of
<ImJJames> LOL
<Solorvox> kyle6513, sudo crontab -e
<kyle6513> solorvox, and i would only need to do this once?
<blakkheim> !repeat | airwalker
<ImJJames> lspci -nn | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] [1106:3230] (rev 01)
<jollyroger_> blackest_knight1, yes, but the problem is that it wants to de-install a lot
<ubottu> airwalker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sattvic> how do I install my Nvidia driver with the CD for windows?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: you don't
<airwalker> help if I close my lid my usb hd disconnects I use encryption
<kyle6513> heh beat me to it
<blakkheim> !repeat > airwalker
<ubottu> airwalker, please see my private message
<blackest_knight1> airwalker: that'll be an acpi related thing i think google it
<Solorvox> kyle6513, you need to put the values in.  Cron is run every minute.  So for example:  00 22 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h now   Would shutdown at 10pm every day
<Sattvic> blakkheim: then what should I do?
<airwalker> tnx ubottu
<Guest66206> !repeat airwalker
<blakkheim> Sattvic: use the linux driver..
<Guest66206> !repeat > airwalker
<daves111> help anyone: installed 9.10, now can only use failsafe gnome or it freezes after desktop opens
<ubottu> airwalker, please see my private message
<Sattvic> blakkheim: where do I find it?
<kyle6513> solorvox, but after that, if it shuts down and starts back up, will it do that again once it gets to that time again without any further input?
<blackest_knight1> jollyroger_: that  could get interesting try aptitude install see if it figures a good compromise
<blakkheim> Sattvic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Sattvic> blakkheim: thanks
<preecher> blakkheim, the command i have is ~/Desktop$ sh hplip-3.9.12.run    can i just type in documents instead of desktop and it work
<Solorvox> kyle6513, no, that will only shut down if it's 10:00 (2200)  There is no way to keep it shut down if someone turns it back on after 2200
<kyle6513> solorvox, how about the next day at 2200?
<matts45acp> can somenone tell me why ubuntu 9.10 doesn't list anything in the hardware manger even though everything works but my wireless
<daves111> please anyone: installed 9.10, now can only use failsafe gnome or it freezes after desktop opens
<Solorvox> kyle6513, yes, every day, that command will shut down the computer at 2200
<kyle6513> Solorvox, sweet, thats what i wanted, thanks!
<airwalker> help if I close my lid my usb hd disconnects I use encryption
<blakkheim> airwalker: stop repeating the same thing
<unity24> hi there!anyone have any idea how to clear mbr?a rootkit infected my laptop
<Solorvox> kyle6513, so if you setup the bios to turn on at say, 0600, then it will run from 0600 until 2200.
<kyle6513> airwalker, does the laptop go into standby when you close the lid?
<ImJJames> how can I change refesh rate manually through terminal?
<roosh> When I try to run 9.10 on the live cd, I get the message: video mode not supported. What should I do?
<kyle6513> Solorvox, yep thats what i plan on doing ^-^
<blackest_knight1> airwalker:  its suspending due to the event  find out why
<Screwy> Anyone here willing to help with troubleshooting connecting to my wired network?
<Guest83757> quick question, when I try to burn a cd from mp3 files in brasero, it says (filename).mp3 is not suitable for audio or video media, I think I have to install a mp3 code...which one is it?
<kyle6513> screwy, type ifconfig in a terminal
<Screwy> I did
<kyle6513> Screwy, whats the output? pastebin it.
<airwalker> @kyle no it's supposed to just lock the screen
<kyle6513> airwalker, does it do this
<airwalker> @kyle dunno
<daves111> no one has any ideas on why my new install 9.10 freezes on gnome but not failsafe gnome?????
<airwalker> @kyle it seems to just umount the drive
<Screwy> I'm currently connected to my desktop through my wired connection. Would I need to disconnect and plug into my laptop (running Ubuntu) to get the right information on ifconfig?
<kyle6513> airwalker, would be helpful if you could find that out, upon opening the lid to your laptop do you have to press a key or does the screen immediately come back?
<LinUX> Can anyone help with this please?  Could not open location 'file:///home/xxx    No application is registered as handling this file
<shazbotmcnasty> because failsafe is failsafe, it will not fail, and gnome is not
<Screwy> It seems my Ethernet reads the PC Link, but it's not connecting automatically on Ubuntu.
<Solorvox> daves111, could be video driver (ATI?)  or ACPI problem
<kyle6513> Screwy, yes, if your laptop is the malfunctioning computer
<shazbotmcnasty> LinUX, what are you trying to open?
<daves111> shazbotmcnasty any ideas why?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm sorry, I really have no idea.
<shazbotmcnasty> How old is the install?
<daves111> ok, thanks anyway
<kyle6513> Screwy, atm i'm just trying to figure out if its your ip configs being messed up
<airwalker> @kyle the screen's there immediately
<daves111> just did it again
<shazbotmcnasty> did you mess with ~/.profiles ?
<scott_ino2> amelius, well... my network didn't like all that fiddling :)
<LinUX> shazbotmcnasty, when I try to open foders under "Places" on the panel I get that error?
<kyle6513> airwalker, doesnt seem to be going into standby
<daves111> it worked with previous version
<daves111> no, don't think so
<Screwy> Shouldn't the wired connection connect automatically when connected to the Ethernet?
<preecher> any one know the command for moving a file from documents to desktop
<kyle6513> airwalker, when you go back into ubuntu is the hdd unmounted?
<shazbotmcnasty> Do you have your video card drivers installed?
<scott_ino2> preecher type "man mv"
<shazbotmcnasty> @daves111
<shazbotmcnasty> @ daves111
<scott_ino2> in terminal
<kyle6513> Screwy, yeah it should, what are you attempting to connect your laptop to?
<vr_mex> is there a way to add a delete icon to nautilus in the nautilus tool bar?
<airwalker> @kyle no just the usb hd
<daves111> yes, I think so; it will open to desktop then shorty will freeze
<ImJJames> ok so weird I just f11 firefox
<ImJJames> for fullscreen mode
<ImJJames> and flicker stops
<ImJJames> ...
<Screwy> Just my wired ethernet connection that I'm currently connected to. My desktop has no trouble connecting.
<kyle6513> airwalker, thats what i was talking about, is the usb hdd unmounted
<ImJJames> nevermind
<ImJJames> lol
<ImJJames> its back
<airwalker> kyle, yes
<kyle6513> Screwy, does this wired ethernet connection head to a router or?
<shazbotmcnasty> ImJJames, you have the appropriate video card drivers installed right?
<daves111> shazbotmcnasty ...  yes, I think so; it will open to desktop then shorty will freeze
<LinUX> shazbotmcnasty, Any Ideas?
<kyle6513> airwalker, seems that it's recieving a signal to be unmounted, do you have a sort of usb key?
<Screwy> Yes
<amelius> scott_ino2: your ISP blocking everything but the router?
<ImJJames> i think so
<ImJJames> how can I tell
<ImJJames> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> LinUX, actually, let me google it - is what you put in here, the exact error message?
<airwalker> kyle, no
<kyle6513> Screwy, yes, i'm attempting to find out if the router is assigning your laptop a proper ip address
<ImJJames> ok what weirder is when I run fluxbox session
<shazbotmcnasty> You should msg me the exact error message, but I have to be right back, because one of the dogs shit in the house
<ImJJames> no flicker
<ImJJames> until I open firefos
<shazbotmcnasty> sorry for the language
<scott_ino2> amelius, i don't think so.... think it just didnt like how it had to keep resolving ips...
<ImJJames> firefox than flicker starts again
<LadyLynn> I used to dual boot with Vista, but I just formatted that partition, how do I increase the size of the ubuntu partition, so that my hard drive only has one?
<LinUX> shazbotmcnasty, Yes it is, and ive been "googling" for 3 days without success :(
<kyle6513> airwalker, any usb devices that can be mounted with files on it? such as an mp3 player?
<airwalker> kyle, what are you aiming at?
<ImJJames> how can i set refresh rate manually
<shazbotmcnasty> LadyLynn, sudo gparted
<shazbotmcnasty> well actually, you should do that live.
<shazbotmcnasty> Do you have a USB stick?
<shazbotmcnasty> @ LadyLynn
<airwalker> kyle yes offcourse
<kyle6513> airwalker, seeing if it is just that specific drive that decides to disconnect, if it does, it could be something to do with the encryption
<LadyLynn> shazbot, I don't have the option to resize the partition
<blackest_knight1> LadyLynn:  hi with gparted
<shazbotmcnasty> you have to delete the second partition, then resize the existing partition over the unallocated part of the HDD
<amelius> scott_ino2: if it's not feasible to temporarily go around the router, have someone fiddle with its settings: some of them have various helper functions for VPN stuff, not all of which are equally helpful ;)
<blackest_knight1> LadyLynn:  trouble is your using the partition you want to resize so get gparted live cd boot it and resize
<Screwy> I use a rca thomson dcm425.
<shazbotmcnasty> but you want to do that live, because you have to unmount the drive to do so, you can't run gparted on an unmounted hgdd partition
<shazbotmcnasty> all @ LadyLynn
<Screwy> cable modem.
<scott_ino2> amelius, yeah I'm looking into that now, got the dd-wrt guys assisting me
<LadyLynn> easier to just have two partitions?
<kyle6513> Screwy, yes, but in order to grab information off the router the laptop needs to ask the router for its ip address, unless you are using static ip's?
<nameo0> i need help expanding my ubunutu partition
<nameo0> can someone please help me?
<vr_mex> is there a way to add a delete icon to nautilus in the nautilus tool bar?
<scott_ino2> amelius, im still not convinced it's not my ISP though :)
<Screwy> The router is the cable modem, right? Or not?
<Screwy> New to all of this.
<blackest_knight1> LadyLynn: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<kyle6513> Screwy, uh sorry used the wrong word :P but yes i was talking about the cable modem
<amelius> scott_ino2: or the VPN service
<jubaitca> hi
<Screwy> Okay. Can I get the ip adress while on my desktop?
<kyle6513> Screwy, pretty sure you can, are you running linux or windows?
<nameo0> who knows how to expand ubuntu's partition?
<Screwy> Windows
<scott_ino2> amelius, true, however I tried them a few months ago without issue...
<blackest_knight1> nameo0: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<scott_ino2> but that was on intrepid
<kyle6513> Screwy, okay do you know how to grab that info?
<Screwy> Nope
<kyle6513> Screwy, alright, go to start > run and in there type cmd
<kyle6513> Screwy, when a black window pops up do ipconfig then go to pastebin and paste the results and send me the link
<jubaitca> i have a question...i am trying to dual/triple boot with windows 7 & xp and ubuntu...i tried following the intructions in the forum but I get stuck at one point...after the boot loader is eaten up by installing windows 7 I try to boot ubunutu back with the cd but it boots to the live version and not the one installed in the hard drive and thus when try to "find /boot/grub/stage1" in grub it error
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, alright i have an ubuntu desktop freshly installed, what do i do now?
<Screwy> kyle6513: http://pastebin.com/d5a1423e1
<jubaitca> i get an error saying file not found
<amelius> scott_ino2: it's not unthinkable that in those months their number of users has grown beyond what they can comfortably handle
<eaglestar> hi i have a problem i ave to copy my firefox bookmarks using live cd but i they are protected in my home folder how do i access them from the live cd i cannot access the hard drive without it
<kyle6513> Screwy, alright now jump to your laptop and in a terminal window do ifconfig, then throw it in a text file, transfer it to your desktop and see if the information of these two things match
<ImJJames> n System > Preferences > Appearance, set Visual Effects to 'none
<ImJJames> this option is not on xubuntu 9.10
<ImJJames> where is it
<kyle6513> Screwy, make sure you start the laptop with the ethernet cable in though!
<scott_ino2> agreed, it's possible
<jubaitca> any thoughts?
<kyle6513> blackest_knight1, should i do sudo apt-get install openssh?
<Screwy> Alright, give me a minute.
<anonymous_3> I need help finding What Graphics Driver I need
<eaglestar> how do i chroot into my filesystem with live cd?
<jolaren> grub loading please wait.... error 17
<jolaren> while trying to boot xbmc
<DaZ> eaglestar: mount it, chroot it
<DaZ> i don't know what's hard in it [;
<jolaren> error 17 is grub error, right?
<DaZ> jolaren: it is
<jubaitca> daz : how would you mount it?
<blakkheim> eaglestar: mount /dev/sdX /mnt ; chroot /mnt
<eaglestar> Daz how do i do that
<ImJJames> wow this is frustrating
<kyle6513> ImJJames, thats linux :P
<jolaren> DaZ: I will try to reinstall xbmc once again. If that doesn't work, what's the next step? Manual configuration of grub?
<ImJJames> cant find the option to set my Visual Effects...
<jubaitca> any help?
<Sattvic> blakkheim: even after the driver install for the nvidia video driver, I cannot change the monitor settings to be smaller - my icons are huge - 640 x
<eaglestar> the disk is mounted already how do i access the protected files blakkheim
<scott_ino2> jolaren, are you trying to use a stable build or a more recent one
<kyle6513> ImJJames, right click on the desktop, change desktop background and in the visual effects tab change it to none, atleast i think thats what that guide is telling you
<DaZ> jolaren: i don't know what xmbc has to broken grub
<L23> Hi
<jolaren> scott_ino2; The newest rc1, the stable version will not boot for whatever reason
<DaZ> jolaren: are you using grub or grub2?
<L23> Can I get some help with my audio via HDMI?
<scott_ino2> jolaren, what hardware are you using for this?
<kyle6513> my network card isnt detected in ubuntu although the lights are on, any help?
<ImJJames> Visual Effects Tab is nto there
<DaZ> jolaren: because grub does not see /boot ext4 without patches
<ImJJames> only backround Menus Icons
<jolaren> DaZ: Grub 1.5
<jubaitca> i am trying to dual/triple boot with windows 7 & xp and ubuntu...i tried following the intructions in the forum but I get stuck at one point...after the boot loader is eaten up by installing windows 7 I try to boot ubunutu back with the cd but it boots to the live version and not the one installed in the hard drive and thus when try to "find /boot/grub/stage1" in grub i get error saying file not found
<DaZ> s/boot/boot on/
<scott_ino2> jolaren, if it's new it's possible it just doesn't like your hardware
<jolaren> scott_ino2; Nvidia ION, ion asrock330bd
<brodeurpc> battery died on my laptop and now my Ubuntu 9.10 wont load??
<Screwy> This is what the terminal showed on my laptop: http://pastebin.com/d280c3fa9
<jolaren> Should be no problems with my hardware really
<scott_ino2> L23, nvidia or ATI??
<jolaren> nvidia
<Screwy> It isn't the same as what my dektop shows when I'm connected to my wired network.
<ImJJames> brodeurpc wat error do u get
<DaZ> jolaren: there is no grub 1.5 [;
<brodeurpc> comes up to a black screen with the Ubuntu logo and says One or more of the mounts listed cannot yet be mounted
<Screwy> Hope you can continue helping, kyle6513.
<blakkheim> !u | ImJJames
<ubottu> ImJJames: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<DaZ> stage!= version
<L23> scott_ino2, NVIDIA
<vr_mex> is there a way to add a delete icon to nautilus in the nautilus tool bar?
<kyle6513> Screwy, thats the problem then, its not finding the correct ip's and information
<jolaren> DaZ: Could have sworn it said grub 1.5 while loading. But I dont know now when you said that
<eaglestar> how do i chroot a mounted hard drive please help
<vr_mex> is there a way to add a delete icon to nautilus in the nautilus tool bar?
<Sattvic> I cannot seem to make my screen resolution smaller even after the nvidia driver download
<blakkheim> eaglestar: mount /dev/sdX /mnt ; chroot /mnt
<brodeurpc> ImJJames, One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/stab cannot yet be mounted
<scott_ino2> jolaren, let me see what i used i have an ION based board as well....
<Screwy> Ah, how can I fix this?
<Sattvic> blakkheim: once I download the nvidia driver, do I have to install it?
<ImJJames> huh?
<blakkheim> Sattvic: is that not an obvious answer?
<Random832> note that /mnt needs to have a valid shell in $SHELL or you need to do /bin/sh or whatever (path is relative to the chroot)
<ImJJames> oh
<scott_ino2> jolaren, one sec
<DaZ> jolaren: what filesystem?
<defrysk> vr_mex, there is a way to delete : shift-delete
<kyle6513> Screwy, although, it doesnt seem to be giving any ip information at all
<eaglestar> blakkheim:  the disc is already mounted
<jolaren> DAZ: ext4
<scott_ino2> L23, im used to ATI, sorry
<Sattvic> blakkheim: I was under the hardware driver manager - how to I install?
<jubaitca> anyone please?
<Screwy> That's what came up while I was connected to the cable modem.
<blakkheim> eaglestar: then chroot to it. what's the problem? i told you how to already.
<L23> scott_ino2 thanks anyway
<brodeurpc> ImJJames, also says Press ESC to enter a recovery shell
<blakkheim> Sattvic: read the binary driver howto page
<kyle6513> Screwy, so if you can connect to it, whats the problem? :P
<defrysk> vr_mex, also in the settings of nautilus you can add a delete option
<jolaren> scott_ino, DaZ; I will try to install the stable version from a cd instead of various usb sticks
<Screwy> I wasn't connected. I was only plugged into it.
<DaZ> jolaren: 17 means unknown filesystem so it's either because of ext with grub1 or wrong partition [;
<Screwy> And the modem shows a PC Link.
<ImJJames> broderurpc cant help  u bro
<ImJJames> :/
<jolaren> DaZ; I'm looking in gparted now, it's def ext4
<scott_ino2> jolaren, give that a go and i'll be here
<digitalaxis> hey guys, how do i navigate to the "C" drive created by wine?
<LinUX> Can anyone help with this error please? Could not open location 'file:///home/fred' No application is registered as handling this file
<vr_mex> defrysk: thanks but is there a way to put a delete icon on the tools that when a file is selected and then the icon is clicked it will delete the selected file?
<scott_ino2> jolaren, but like i said i just did an install on an asus machine i bought and it has ION and they have ion specific versions of xbmc
<hikenboot> mode=0777 results in a samba share where the root folder time stamps cant be changed what permissions do i use to allow this change
<blakkheim> digitalaxis: cd .wine/drive_c
<brodeurpc> battery died on my laptop and now my Ubuntu 9.10 wont load??
<DaZ> jolaren: what did you actually do? because xbmc is in debfiles and can't break grub this way [;
<kyle6513> Screwy, what comes up in the top bar where the internet connection is?
<DaZ> brodeurpc: it won't i suggest recharging.
<Random832> digitalaxis, wine cmd, then c:
<defrysk> vr_mex, only the 2 options I gave afaIk
<Screwy> You mean the network manager?
<brodeurpc> comes up to a black screen with the Ubuntu logo and says One or more of the mounts listed cannot yet be mounted
<vr_mex> defrysk: ok thanks a lot
<Random832> or rather wine cmd /k c:
<jolaren> scott_ino2; they do? where? ;o
<defrysk> vr_mex, otherwise try gnome-commander, a 2pane filemanager which includes a del button
<scott_ino2> jolaren, let me find it
<jolaren> DaZ; I've been fumbling around. I'm installing xbmc to a external harddrive
<kyle6513> Screwy, yes that
<brodeurpc> DaZ, i left it running on the battery and got distracted doing something else
<scott_ino2> jolaren, i don't know if it's specific, just know the guide I followed told me to get a certain one that had the ION drivers in it.....
<Screwy> Under my wired connections, I get Auto eth0 and Auto Ethernet.
<scott_ino2> jolaren, let me find it
<jolaren> scott_ino2; oh, nvm. that I know of, your talkin about the nvidia drivers whom are needed
<jeremey> how do i stop showing people who have left and entered the room?
<blakkheim> jeremey: what irc client?
<jolaren> jeremey; depends on your irc client
<jeremey> pidgen
<brodeurpc> DaZ, comes up to a black screen with the Ubuntu logo and says One or more of the mounts listed cannot yet be mounted
<scott_ino2> jolaren, wasn't sure if it was configured a certain way, or any other mods to kernel or something
<ImJJames> ok whats the command to check what mode your video adapter is running
<ImJJames> for example
<ImJJames> direct rendering: Yes
<ImJJames> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
<ImJJames> how do i get that
<jolaren> scott_ino2, DzA; My last cd-r ! Hoping this will work, haha.
<shazbotmcnasty> LinUX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944225
<scott_ino2> jolaren, or you have another hot chocolate coaster ;)
<kyle6513> Screwy, on your laptop while the ethernet is plugged in, in a terminal type "sudo dhclient eth0" and if you still arent connected to the internet try the same command but instead of eth0 try eth1
<eaglestar> should i unmount the volume firsrst blakkheim
<Screwy> Okay, I will try it.
<blakkheim> eaglestar: it needs to be mounted for you to chroot it
<kyle6513> Screwy, Good luck!
<darrend> ImJJames: glxinfo
<Screwy> Thanks for all your help.
<Screwy> Hope it works.
<kyle6513> Screwy, all right, me too :)
<eaglestar> yeah i clicked on it in the gui nautilus that is why i asked
<jolaren> scott_ino2, DzA; my external hdd is partioned this way (10gb - ext4) then 1 linux swap on 10 gig then rest is like 480 ntfs
<scott_ino2> jolaren, is your xbmc installed on external? or what's your setup
<kyle6513> my ethernet card is not detected, anyone who can help me?
<jolaren> scott_ino2; yer
<brodeurpc> battery died on my laptop and now my Ubuntu 9.10 wont load??
<jolaren> scott_ino2; or well, kinda. Doesn't boot.
<jeremey> ok then, what is a better irc client for ubuntu besides pidgin, i don't care who has joined or left a room
<blakkheim> !repeat > brodeurpc
<ubottu> brodeurpc, please see my private message
<ImJJames> my glxinfo is not installed
<blakkheim> jeremey: irssi
<jolaren> jeremey; I use xchat, that's the best client I know of.
<ImJJames> installing meta util
<ImJJames> holdodn
<jolaren> jeremey; but hey, it's all free to try it out. I really dislike irssi
<shazbotmcnasty> jeremey, I think you should use xchat
<ImJJames> there u og
<ImJJames> go*
<scott_ino2> jolaren, be back in a bit, let me konw how it goes
<shazbotmcnasty> irssi is in terminal, and a bit harder to use
<jeremey> ive used xchat on windows, thanks jolaren, thanks blakkheim, ill chek that out.     brb
<shazbotmcnasty> pidgin is terrible, but xchat is all around good in my opinion
<jolaren> jeremey; there's also a client called konversation that's quite nice
<shazbotmcnasty> jeremey, to get it 'sudo apt-get install xchat' to get it
<DaZ> jolaren: and pointless if someone isn't using kde
<shazbotmcnasty> or in 9.10 you have to go into synaptic and make universe repos usable
<jolaren> DaZ; Oh, it's kde. Long time no use
<blakkheim> jolaren: does the "k" not give it away?
<ImJJames> xorg.conf
<ImJJames> where is it
<jolaren> blakkheim; Not really. Konversation in Swedish means to talk to someone "Conversation" in English..
<jolaren> blakkheim; So didn't really consider it ^^
<scunizi> ImJJames: doesn't have anything in it anymore anyway.. xrandr handles video/monitor setup
<_ged> hi, how can i change the location of the pc using command line?
<blakkheim> jolaren: oh ok lol
<jolaren> _ged; you need to elaborate that
<_ged> I mean the one on your Region and Time
<blackest_knight1> 3am in sweden isn't it ?
<kyle6513> i suppose you could do it manually _ged, you know, walk over to the computer and pick it up? :P
<_ged> ahm, i think my question is not right... wait let me rephrase it..
<DaZ> _ged: you want to change the timezone, amirite? [;
<jolaren> _ged; system > administration > language settings (or whatever)
<shazbotmcnasty> _ged, I'm sure he was kidding.
<ImJJames> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 <-- found it
<kyle6513> jolaren, he was talking about in command line
<ImJJames> =)
<jolaren> oh
<_ged> a...lool... i thought my question is not understandable...
<jolaren> just for the heck of it?
<jolaren> I mean, why change language with the commandoline?
<jolaren> blackest_knight1; yer your correct
<kyle6513> jolaren, server? =]
<_ged> yup, because my access on my ubuntu is through a "putty" so i dont have a GUI interface on it...
<jolaren> through a putty xDD
<blakkheim> "graphical user interface interface"?
<wgrant> _ged: Have a look at /etc/timezone
<LinUX> shazbotmcnasty, YEEHAA!!! thank you!! I've been trying to find a fix for this for three days!! Thanks!!
<blackest_knight1> _ged does it matter really ;/
<_ged> sorry for the redundant
<shazbotmcnasty> LinUX, no prob
<LinUX> shazbotmcnasty, Oh bye the way, it worked :)
<_ged> blackest_knight1: im not really sure if it matters, but my friend says that the repository depends on your location...is it true or not?
<shazbotmcnasty> :) coo
<kyle6513> hey when i boot up my ubuntu installation for some reason i get white rectangles across the screen, almost as though the characters in the boot up have been changed to little rectangles
<obiwan_> hi guys, i got now 3 questions, they keep  accumulating
<jolaren> _ged; I don't think there's limitations as such.. except for keyboard differences etc but I could be wrong
<shazbotmcnasty> kyle6513, sudo apt-get install unifont
<shazbotmcnasty> mebbeh
<shazbotmcnasty> little rectangles means you don't have the font
<shazbotmcnasty> so if you install the font that it's trying to use, then you will see characters again
<eaglestar> blakkheim it says only root can do that
<eaglestar> i am in live cd
<kyle6513> shazbotmcnasty, ah no, the rectangles are coloured in :P and its at the start, when its booting up, after that its fine
<blakkheim> eaglestar: ...so do it as root..
<Ben64> anyone on karmic -- what version of wget do you have?
<DaZ> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 243 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<obiwan_> i'll start with one i didn't ask before, when i do apt-app-repository in karmic, it works in apt-get but it isn't in /etc/apt/sources.list why?
<Ben64> DaZ: oh, didn't know it could do that, thanks
<DaZ> [;
<blackest_knight1> _ged well repositories tend to be close to where you say you are but if you choose fastest server it really can be anywhere im in ireland and cz is fastest
<AvonGenesis> Does anyone know the name of the app that lets you launch a program by typing the name of it? It was something along the lines of launcher or something.
<jolaren> _ged; Check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111940
<jolaren> _ged; It was simpler then I thought
<obiwan_> gnomedo AvonGenesis ?
<DaZ> AvonGenesis: there's gnome-do
<kyle6513> AvonGenesis try alt+f2
<Ben64> wget on Hardy isn't working as well as Karmic. I can't use --load-cookies and have it work on Hardy. Any suggestions?
<AvonGenesis> There we go! Gnome-Do!
<obiwan_> heh
<AvonGenesis> Thanks guys :)
<Ookami> Guys !! .. help plz ,, how do i "receive" fax using my Internet connection and ubuntu ? ?
<DaZ> AvonGenesis: launcher or something [;
<brodeurpc> is there a way to delete the swap partition and setup a new one? for some reason after the battery in my laptop died it will no longer mount the swap partition
<AvonGenesis> Yea, i was confused, launchy is the windows version/port of gnome-do xD
<jolaren> brodeurpc; should be easy with gparted
<scunizi> Ookami: an online service like efax, j2.com etc.. or.. you get a fax modem and set up a fax server
<DaZ> brodeurpc: mkswap and /etc/fstab to change mountpoint [;
<blackest_knight1> brodeurpc:  sudo gparted and try swopon
<pyro2927> hey, my wireless card is showing up as "UNCLAIMED", is there a way to fix this?
<turtle_> which app should i use with gmail?  evolution or thunderbird, or something else?
<scunizi> Ookami: efax & j2.com have a free version of their service.. U.S. phone numbers though
<_ged> jolaren: thanks
<scunizi> turtle_: yes
<DaZ> turtle_: whichever you like
<Ookami> scunizi, i'm in Asia .. i haven't ever used fax .. what do i need to do ?
<blackest_knight1> turtle_:  what do you like . me i use firefox
<jolaren> turtle_; I prefer Evolution because I think it has a more sexy look. Try both out and decide efterwards =)
<eaglestar> where is the bookmarks in home/user/.mozilla/
<eaglestar> can someone tell me please i need to coy them remotely
<eaglestar> copy
<terrorink> jolaren: its creepy you get off to a email client
<jolaren> terrorink; Don't mind if I do :-)
<kyle6513> my ethernet card wasnt detected in boot yet it has worked on previous ubuntu installs, what gives?
<terrorink> is it working
<scott_ino2> jolaren, does your name have anything to do with the star trek character Ro Laren?
<Ookami> eaglestar, you can use "Bookmark Organizer" from firefox menus and "export" your bookmarks .. back up .. or something ;)
<terrorink> its it pluged in ?
<scunizi> Ookami: google the web for a free online fax service in your country.. once setup someone else can fax you and the online service will receive the fax then email it to you in either a .tif or pdf format.. some have a special format but you can change it
<terrorink> did it go bad
<kyle6513> terrorink, no and yes
<eaglestar> i cannot access my system and need to know the default organizer file
<kyle6513> terrorink, no it just doesnt want to work
<jolaren> scott_ino2; Naw. I usually nick Agat0n but around here I'm Jolaren because my name joel
<eaglestar> of bookmarks for user
<maxagaz> how to convert a flash swf video into mpeg or avi ?
<scott_ino2> jolaren, np just curious
<Ookami> scunizi, so what do i need to buy? .. a fax that hooks to USB .. to get it or something ?
<jolaren> scott_ino2; I'm still burning the CD, takes forver.
<scunizi> Ookami: do you want to receive faxes or send them?
<Ookami> scunizi, both
<blackest_knight1> Ookami google fax to email
<Jaza> I'm having some issues with amarok, i have a song playing but there is no sound??
<shazbotmcnasty> maxagaz, "ffmpeg -i video.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 video.mpg"
<eaglestar> maxagaz: try googling convert flash video ubuntu there is an app i have but dont remember the program
<Ookami> blackest_knight1, thanks dude ,,i want "fax to e-mail to fax" kinda thing
<blackest_knight1> jaza: volume muted ?
<scott_ino2> jolaren, really?? yikes what burner are you using
<shazbotmcnasty> where 'video' is replaced with the file name
<eaglestar> oh there you go
<Ookami> ubuntu + recieve fax .. is there a program i should use ?
<jolaren> scott_ino2; It's a fancy reader.. I see now I'm burning in 2x so it explains
<micromachstick> hey can i use rhythm box to sync my ipod?
<blackest_knight1> Ookami: http://www.efax.com/en/intl/product/page/homePage?CMP=OTC-ie try that
<brodeurpc> blackest_knight1, says command not found
<scunizi> Ookami: this is what I use.. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3718719&CatId=564
<shazbotmcnasty> microhaxo, you can't add stuff to your ipod, but you can listen to music on your ipod
<Ookami> scunizi, blackest_knight1, thanks guys .. i'll look it up ^^
<jolaren> Ookami; Isn't it cheaper to just buy a face machine?
<micromachstick> shzbotmcnasty, alrighty other then amarok, songbird, banshee and GTK are there any other media players that i could use to sync it? ive had a lot of difficulty..
<jolaren> Ookami; fax*
<bazhang> micromachstick, which ipod? some are supported with rhythmbox
<shazbotmcnasty> to do that open rhythmbox 'edit>plugins>ipod thingy
<scott_ino2> micromachstick, any of those programs should work providing you have the ipod support package
<Ookami> jolaren, i would ,, i don't have a "phone line" where i am now ,, and i want to avoid the extra expenses of sending and receiving
<Jaza> blackest_knight1: no, i thought of that but no.  Just no sound.  Rhythmbox works fine
<micromachstick> bazhang, i have the latest generation of ipod classic and an old nano
<blackest_knight1> brodeurpc:  sudo aptitude install gparted
<scunizi> Ookami: without a phone line there nothing left but an online fax service..
<micromachstick> scott_ino2 i got fed up with amarok, banshee wouldn't play mp3s..Songbird has worked perfectly except when i sync my ipod with it, it'll only play the first 4 seconds of song repeatedly
<jolaren> Ookami; like scunizi said.. without a phoneline you need an online fax service
<bazhang> micromachstick, this is karmic? I have a nano and a mini that can sync fine, not tried with the latest 'classic' though
<Ookami> scunizi, got that ,, but is there a "internet to fax" .. or i just manually print out things ?
<jolaren> Ookami; You probarly get them as .pdfs but I don't know
<micromachstick> bazhang: yeah it is. as said I can get it to sync with songbird..but it does this odd four-second revert thing
<blackest_knight1> OOkami its just email really
<scunizi> Ookami: the online service will allow you to generate a document on your computer and email it to a special address that will then "fax" it to the number it's suppose to go to.
<scott_ino2> micromachstick, well by default nothing in ubuntu will play mp3s, are you certain you had the nonfree-extras package installed first?
<eaglestar> how do i copy files in chroot soutside to external hard drive when i am in chroot it my hdd is not recognized
<melik> micromachstick: try using banshee, its a lot nicer than rhythmbox
<poningru> can someone recommend a fireplace screensaver to me?
<jolaren> poningru; There's a really nice bluray one on tpb
<Ookami> thanks guys .. i got it ^^ but ,, what do those "fax programs" do ? ?
<poningru> jolaren, tpb?
<micromachstick> scott_ino2 yeah I installed the..gneudo or something like that? and it worked perfectly for songbird AND rhyhtmbox...they've both been perfect for everything except the actual syncing
<jolaren> poningru; the piratebay
<poningru> jolaren, sorry I dont understand
 * wowstargate is AFK, Sleeping —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<poningru> why would I download a 'bluray' screensaver from pirate bay?
<jolaren> Wow, a linux user who's unaware of the piratebay
<bazhang> jolaren, what does the pirate bay have to do with ubuntu software
<poningru> seriously
<blakkheim> lol
<bazhang> jolaren, please keep that out of this channel, thanks
<jolaren> Oh, for screensaver useage
<Ookami> jolaren, lol .. hold up man ,, i feel ya lol
<blackest_knight1> Ookami:  you just pass the email to fax service and they send you an email with a scan of faxes sent to you a bit like a po box
<jolaren> bazhang; Keep what out of this channel? Isn't linux all about legal sharing?
<Jaza>  blackest_knight1: I tried going to configure, and the playback sound devices won't sound when I press test??
<Ookami> blackest_knight1 .. thanks man
<bazhang> jolaren, thepiratebay bluray is not legal. please stop.
<brodeurpc> blackest_knight1, can i do it through a livecd? it loaded the packages on but still says command not found
<jolaren> bazhang; the one I have is, free. You could get it from otherplaces but torrents are more convienient
<terrorink> jolaren: the ops are very touchy about any of that stuff u cant even tell jokes with out getting a stern talking to better watch ur step
<poningru> !offtopic jolaren
<shazbotmcnasty> thepiratebay is meant for legal sharing, but it's abused with videos and music, and other stuff
<poningru> !offtopic | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<poningru> anyway ...
<blackest_knight1> brodeurpc: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<poningru> where should one look for cool screensavers?
<bazhang> poningru, gnome-look.org perhaps
<blakkheim> who still uses a screensaver?
<jolaren> poningru; I replied to a question. The one going of topic should be the one asking the question. But hey, end of discussion
<scott_ino2> uhhh isn't that also offtopic poningru??
<blackest_knight1> poningru:  gnomelook
<poningru> scott_ino2, it is an ubuntu support question so... no
<poningru> blackest_knight1, looked there but no luck
<vajorie> poningru: don't install screensavers that come packaged (as deb etc) or if you have to type root password to install it.
<poningru> vajorie, yeah I saw that
<vajorie> :p
<poningru> I guess it goes for all .debs
<brodeurpc> blackest_knight1, thank you
<scunizi> poningru: you can't install a deb without password
<scott_ino2> if you want the fireplace for strictly being able to view it, there's an HD video of a fireplace on youtube
<Jaza> can anyone help me out with the sound in amarok??
<AvonGenesis> Whats a .apt? Is that the newer version of a .deb package?
<scott_ino2> but... if you actually want it as a screensaver then i don't know, best i can do.
<eaglestar> ok anyone know how to copy a file in chroot to an external hard drive?
<dios_mio> ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning "i dont know how to configure debian"
<micromachstick> are there alternatives for ipod updating aside from amarok/songbird/banshee?
<scott_ino2> micromachstick, they all use the same package as far as i know
<scunizi> micromachstick: you could put rockbox on the ipod :)
<saethr> ubuntards
<bazhang> dios_mio, did you have a support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , NOT here
<blakkheim> dios_mio: almost as ancient as that joke
<micromachstick> scott_ino2 that frustrates me to no end lol. i've been at this for two weeks
<dios_mio> blakkheim, lol
<scunizi> !rockbox | micromachstick
<ubottu> micromachstick: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<micromachstick> scnizi: rockbox? what's that?
<ethan_> where is the software manager in xubuntu?
<scunizi> micromachstick: see the link above
<ethan_> in ubuntu there is a software center
<ethan_> cant find it in xubuntu
<scott_ino2> micromachstick, i don't have an ipod as I would help you through it, I just know tons of people use ipods with linux and don't have any issue,I'd first check to make sure your device is actuallys upported
<scunizi> ethan_: look for synaptic package manager.. usually in System>Admin
<micromachstick> scunizi: thanks! but it doesnt look like it's recent enough to update
<poningru> ethan_, you can use synaptic or just use aptitude
<poningru> from the command line
<ethan_> oh, alright then
<blackest_knight1> micromachstick:  i think there was something new for ipod sync out this month but you'll need to google it
<ethan_> I am trying to find ubuntu restricted extras for this laptop
<micromachstick> scott_ino2: i KNOW it's supported..i can plug it in and it'll aknowledge itself fine..but it won't sync acurately
<ethan_> I tried sudo apt-get ubuntu restricted extras
<ethan_> it didnt work
<blakkheim> ethan_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ethan_> duh
<bazhang> ethan_, would be xubuntu-restricted-extras
<drunkpunk> anybody help me recover dual display control after I accidentallly scroodled my X11 xconf?
<blackest_knight1> micromachstick:  only music can be synced
<ethan_> lol sorry, I didnt type install
<ethan_> lol
<micromachstick> blackest_knight1: I noticed there was a new update for it recently..but as mentioned i dont have any trouble with getting a mount for it which seems to be the main issue people have
<blakkheim> bazhang: is there a difference?
<micromachstick> blackest_knight1 yeah that's all that im syncing.
<scott_ino2> micromachstick, ahh i see...
<ethan_> thanks, i appreciate it.  I didnt type to install lol.  Im an idiot
<bazhang> blakkheim, not certain, but that is the package
<ethan_> brb
<blackest_knight1> micromachstick:  i dn't have an ipod so i've not done anything with it
<blakkheim> bazhang: i doubt there is anything specific to xfce in that package
<drunkpunk> failed to backup xconf file and would like to get control of dual displays once again any help much appreciated
<micromachstick> blackest_knight1 yeah it seems like most people with linux prefer alternatives to Ipod...mine was a gift so there wasnt much to be done about it. It's extremely frustrating however
<scott_ino2> micromachstick, honestly I'd try and get one of the guys on the libgtkpod mailing list or something, i know it sucks, again sorry, but i know many many people have gotten it working without issue so you should be able to.
<blackest_knight1> drunkpunk: gnome-display-properties
<turtle_> whats the deal with the evolution client being a bit buggy?
<drunkpunk> blackest_knight1: nothin doin in there, just 1 screen showing
<scunizi> turtle_: in what way
<turtle_> it freezes every once in a while
<xim_> what does it mean when my xwindows freezes solid (even the system clock) for excatly 13 seconds every few minutes while watching a movie in any program?
<drunkpunk> blackest_knight1: and ati control centre dont work no mo neither
<micromachstick> scott_ino2 i guess i can try contacting them..  i wish it wasn't so complex! lots of struggling..
<blackest_knight1> drunkpunk:  sorry that was all i had
<drunkpunk> blackest_knight1: np cheers for the input
<scunizi> turtle_: hummm.. use to do that for me occationally .. I had to kill the evolution data server to get it going again.. It's done that for a long time.. since 6.06
<scunizi> turtle_: it also seems to be dependant on machine, setup, etc. etc. It's been some time since I've had issues.. but I'm running 8.04 & 8.10
<blackest_knight1> micromachstick: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipod-touch-3g-sync-over-usb-without-jailbraking-in-ubuntu-karmic.html
<drunkpunk> failed to backup xconf file and would like to get control of dual displays once again any help much appreciated
<ethan_> Ok thanks guys.  I'm out
<scunizi> drunkpunk: you on 9.10?
<micromachstick> blackest_knight1 i have a classic not a touch..dyou think that process would still work for me? or is that an irrelevance really?
<anonymous_3> Ummm I can't get Gaiaonline's Zomg to work on my Linux computer
<drunkpunk> scunizi: yup
<anonymous_3> Im running Ubuntu 9.10
<scunizi> drunkpunk: xrandr handles that now unless you've created your own xorg
<blackest_knight1> micromachstick:  try it
<krishn1> Hi ,when I tried to run eclipse I am getting a message " Pydev Extensions were previously installed. Need to uninstall now"
<drunkpunk> scunizi: the prob resulted from me tinkering with xorg to get back into GUI land but now icant use ATI control centre to ocnfigur dual display
<krishn1> how to uninstall them
<drunkpunk> scunizi: *configure
<drunkpunk> scunizi: i'm using the failsafe file as xconf as no backups worked
<anonymous_3> Hey I need help here
<mine> tell me about the BBC radio station's  URL
<blackest_knight1> drunkpunk: is there any restricted driver in use?
<mine> who know  the BBC station
<bazhang> !ot | mine
<ubottu> mine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> drunkpunk: the original xorg really didn't have much in it.. have you looked in /etc/X11 for a system created backup?  there's usually one there.
<blackest_knight1> mine:  radio 1 - 5 plus regional and world service
<mine> I am sorry
<krishn1> Hi ,when I tried to run eclipse I am getting a message " Pydev Extensions were previously installed. Need to uninstall now" ,how to uninstall
<drunkpunk> blackest_knight1: yh yh just reactivated em, reinstalled ati Control centre... nada
<vajorie> anyone with an acer d250? I'm trying to figure out how to get a correct cpu temperature reading...
<xrandr> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<drunkpunk> scunizi: tried using them in terminal to get back gui but noene worked so used failsafe
<blackest_knight1> krishn1:  try find em in synaptic package manager
<krishn1> blackest_knight1: ok ,is there a way to do it from terminal window
<krishn1> I logged into the machine using ssh
<blackest_knight1> krishn1: apt-get remove package name
<krishn1> blackest_knight1: ok ,will try that ,thx a lot :)
<matts> anyone willing to help me out with my wireless setup?
<Belinrahs> krishn1: for example apt-get remove wine would remove WINE
<kyle6513> how do i set my ubuntu installation to run in noapic mode?
<Belinrahs> you don't put package first.
<blackest_knight1> matts:  what chipset ?
<kingmanor> how do i get a Terminal in ubuntu netbook remix?
<Belinrahs> Ctrl-Alt-T?
<krishn1> Belinrahs: thx a lot :)
<vajorie> kingmanor: should be under accessories
<micromachstick> blackest_knight i can't get the fourth step here to work ( http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipod-touch-3g-sync-over-usb-without-jailbraking-in-ubuntu-karmic.html )
<kingmanor> lol thanks i missed it
<matts> blackest_knight1 rtl 8192e
<Jaza>  I'm having some issues with amarok, i have a song playing but there is no sound? I tried going to configure, and the playback sound devices won't sound when I press test??
<M4d3L> hi. how I can know if I use a 64bit distro or 32bit?
<KitsuneDrag0n> M4d3l Gnome KDE?
<M4d3L> gnome
<M4d3L> via ssh
<KitsuneDrag0n> Jaza: sound card problem? what soundcard you might want to google if there are problems
<bazhang> M4d3L, uname -m in terminal
<KitsuneDrag0n> M4d3l oh SSH sorry
<M4d3L> i686?
<bazhang> 32bit
<KitsuneDrag0n> 64 bit= AMD64 right?
<kyle6513> can anyone help me with getting my ubuntu installation to boot into noapic mode?
<Jaza> I don't think is the sound card, I can listen to music streams on the net and can use other apps
<KitsuneDrag0n> Jaza: oh....
<KitsuneDrag0n> Jaza: can you check if amarok is configured correctly to use your sound output device its somewhere in options
<kyle6513> how do i boot into noapic mode?
<scunizi> kyle6513: I can't give you a step by step but you'll have to edit the grub menu kernel line by adding noapic or apic=off or something similar
<blakkheim> it's acpi, not apic
<kyle6513> scunizi, what file do i have to edit there?
<scunizi> kyle6513: or .. are you just trying to get the live cd to boot?
<scunizi> !grub2 | kyle6513
<ubottu> kyle6513: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<KitsuneDrag0n> noapic! | KitsuneDrag0n
<kyle6513> scunizi, i've been told that this will make my network card work, and yes i know where the files are, but file should i edit exactly?
<Jaza> KitsuneDrag0n: I tried that and there are 3 sound devices there and when i hit the test button none of them work
<KitsuneDrag0n> Jaza: hmmm
<kyle6513> scunizi, what file should i add that to exactly*
<Jaza> I honestly don't know what sound card I have, I always let windows figure it out!
<BalSak> hi guys. having difficulty configuring a multiseat config. is there some tool (GUI or CLI) that can assist in the numerous xorg config option?
 * kyle6513 misses grub 1
<scunizi> kyle6513: like I said.. I can't give you a step by step.. I'm on an older system that doesn't edit the same way.. and I'm not use to the new grub2.. so in the old sys. it was the menu.list file in /boot/grub but that isn't true anymore..
<agusj> anyone knows what version of ubuntu that use kernel 2.18 or 2.20 ?
<kyle6513> scunizi, alright, thanks anyway
<scunizi> kyle6513: the link above should tell you what file to edit
<severity1> there a nice and simple tutorial here regarding grub2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<BunnyFooFoo> The command: (sed '1d' .file > .file) leaves me with an empty file, not a file with only the first line removed. anyone know why?
<brodeurpc> blackest_knight1, i deleted the swap partition using the livecd and recreated a new one, rebooted, Ubuntu ran a quick drive check and now my laptop is working again, thank you for your help :)
<Jaza> KitsuneDrag0n: any suggestions?
<kyle6513> scunizi, i'm there and its pretty much useless :P
<localg0d> wuts the support channel title pls ?
<agusj> anyone knows what version of ubuntu that use kernel 2.6.18 or 2.6.20 ?
<localg0d> kyle6513:  wuts the proper name for the support chan plz ?
<blackest_knight1> localg0d: gutsy
<CastilleV> Hey, I just installed the lubuntu-desktop and the LXSession can't find any wireless networks.
<scunizi> kyle6513: ok I read it too. and the file you edit is /etc/default/grub .. you must have missed it. :(
<sqp> hello, i'm looking for support for jaunty studio x86
<agusj> does ubuntu 7.04 support sata ?
<scunizi> kyle6513: further down in the link it tells you how to add a function to the kernel line.
<kyle6513> scunizi, but where do i add noapic?
<cyberjorge> hi, when using symlinks command, is the first directory the source or the target?
<scunizi> kyle6513: I'm not going to read it for yhou
<scunizi> *you
<localg0d> blackest_knight1: Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit . I'm having sound issues
<kyle6513> scunizi, okay...
<sqp> can't get my pro/wireless agn 5100 card to work. says the radio killswitch is on when i know it isn't
<drunkpunk> scunizi: have copied backup to xconf and it seems to work, restarting now, cheers guys
<localg0d> blackest_knight1: i can not seem to get sound to boot except for the kernel it came with from original install ..
<scunizi> drunkpunk: kulll
<aliksy> I am having trouble burning .ogg as an audio disk with gnome baker. it's telling me i dont have the plugin necessary. what package is that?
<scunizi> aliksy: you might want to give k3b a try.
<blakkheim> scunizi: that pulls in a lot of kde crap
<aliksy> k3b being another program for burning?
<localg0d> I am using 9.04 64bit and cannot get sound without using the kernel that came with the disc , would someone know what is the cause of this issue or have a link to a thread for this issues ? please ?
<fuzzy_> heya.
<scunizi> blakkheim: some.. but it's almost the defacto standard other burners try to live up to
<scunizi> aliksy: yes
<blakkheim> !sound > localg0d
<ubottu> localg0d, please see my private message
<maxagaz> shazbotmcnasty, my video is a swf, Macromedia Flash data (compressed), not flv
<kyle6513> scunizi, done, what exactly does running in this mode do?
<blakkheim> scunizi: i know man, i like k3b, just warning this guy that installing it will download a LOT of stuff
<fuzzy_> does any of you know a way to copy a xp iso to a usb flash drive, and make it boota ble?
<kyle6513> fuzzy_, are you attempting to install off a usb key?
<fuzzy_> well, i know how to mount the iso, and copy, but i need it to boot
<fuzzy_> kyle6513, yes
<kyle6513> fuzzy_, or is it more, running xp off the usb
<scunizi> kyle6513: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/difference-between-noapic-and-acpioff-kernel-parameters-454675/
<Maletor> Help, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and EVGA 9800GTX+ connected to my Vizio 37" but it looks like about 20-30 pixels is cut off (i.e. the task bar is unviewable) what can I do to fix this "resolution" problem?
<fuzzy_> no, just making the usb act as a CD, as im on a netbook without a cd-rom and only running ubuntu atm
<localg0d> blackest_knight1:  that does not solve the issue .. this seems to be some sort of bug or sound card setting hang ... and i cannot figure out the issue via cli
<firefitrwife> fuzzy, you need to use a program to make it bootable
<blackest_knight1> fuzzy unetbootin will set you up
<st__> where can I get some a;ternative kernels for Ubuntu 9.10?
<fuzzy_> blackest_knight1, didnt think unetbootin worked for xp isos
<blakkheim> st__: kernel.org
<scunizi> !install | fuzzy_ this should show you some options
<ubottu> fuzzy_ this should show you some options: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kyle6513> scunizi, ty
<scunizi> kyle6513: np
<firefitrwife> there's another program fuzzy i forgot the name i have it on my desktop
<firefitrwife> works well and isnt limited on the isos
<fuzzy_> scunizi, im not having trouble installing ubuntu
<RandomizeR> my graphics display is killing me!! can anyone help me please?
<firefitrwife> but unetbootin can still work with xp i believe, as long as you have the iso downloaded
<firefitrwife> should be the second option once you start it
<RandomizeR> i have nVidia 9600 and ViewSonic VA712 LCD, but for some reason i don't have the right resolutions
<Maletor> Help, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and EVGA 9800GTX+ connected to my Vizio 37" but it looks like about 20-30 pixels is cut off (i.e. the task bar is unviewable) what can I do to fix this "resolution" problem? Updating drivers to manufacturers drivers is not helping...
<fuzzy_> yeah, i selected iso and found the iso on the drive
<st__> are you laughing at me? kernel.org is the sources archive, ffs i would need it?
<scunizi> fuzzy_: I know but you're wanting to install off a usb key right?
<blackest_knight1> localg0d:  ubuntu mutes audio by default on installing new kernel
<Maletor> RandomizeR, do you have a similar problem to me?
<fuzzy_> firefitrwife, thanks anyways, im gonna try and see how it works =)
<aliksy> k3b seems to work
<aliksy> thanks, name-that-scrolled-off who suggested it
<fuzzy_> scunizi, yes, a XP iso on a usb stick
<RandomizeR> best i could get is 1024x768, but monitor works with 1280x1024
<firefitrwife> i'll see if i can find the other one for you
<sqp> hello, i'm looking for support for jaunty studio x86  can't get my pro/wireless agn 5100 card to work. says the radio killswitch is on when i know it isn't
<RandomizeR> Maletor, no, actually, everything is viewable but max resolution is 1024x768
<scunizi> fuzzy_: oh.. on it's own partition? or in a vm?
<localg0d> blackest_knight1: i don't have it muted .. but is there some where i should check other than volume control ?
<firefitrwife> ah fuzzy, take the ISO off of it before you make it bootable
<^Ocean^> can dd be used to write a norton ghost image to a disk ?
<fuzzy_> scunizi, a physical usb stick =) to do a "cd-rom replace"
<blackest_knight1> localg0d:  tried alsamixer in a terminal ?
<st__> where can I get some a;ternative kernels for Ubuntu 9.10?
<RandomizeR> for me it seems the problem is something with the EDID
<blakkheim> st__: compile your own
<scunizi> fuzzy_: looks like firefitrwife has got you going in the right direction. good luck
<fuzzy_> firefitrwife, what do you mean?
<RandomizeR> could it be because my nvidia outputs HDMI and the LCD is analog connected with adapter?
<tanase_> ciao a tutti
<fuzzy_> thanks anyway scunizi =)
<sqp> anyone?
<RandomizeR> help anyone?
<firefitrwife> unet needs to find the iso off your HD not the usb stick
<st__> why the hell i should compile it myself?! id ont have corresponding resources
<firefitrwife> move it off there first, then have unet find it
<blakkheim> st__: why do you want an alterative kernel?
<st__> because the current kernel is 90MB monster
<fuzzy_> yeah, i got the iso on my hdd, not on the usb =)
<blakkheim> st__: then.. like i said, compile your own. use only what you need for your hardware and it will be much smaller.
<firefitrwife> oh i though you said it was on the usb, my bad
<xrandr> can Pulse Audio be removed without breaking ubuntu?
<st__> blakkheim: and how am I supposed to update it then?
<blakkheim> xrandr: yes
<Maletor> anyone?
<blakkheim> st__: that's up to you
<xrandr> blakkheim: is there a guide to do this? or just use Synaptic?
<blakkheim> xrandr: just remove the pulseaudio stuff, you can use synaptic if you need it
<fuzzy_> second issue. is it possible to use a virtual machine (virtualbox) or similar, to exactly clone my computer to be used in a virtual enviroment?
<fuzzy_> my netbook has compablility issues in moblin, ubuntu moblin remix and ubuntu netbook remix
<xrandr> blakkheim: using synaptic it wants to remove ubuntu desktop
<blakkheim> xrandr: and?
<fuzzy_> so i was hoping to set up a virtual enviroment that is a mirror off my netbook, so i can troubleshoot within a working ubuntu 9.04
<xrandr> blakkheim: then i lose the desktop, don't i?
<Purpley> im trying to encrypt my whole HDD using truecrypt but It isn't showing the option to encrypt a system partition how do I go about doing this?
<blakkheim> xrandr: no
<scunizi> fuzzy_: vmware has a program that will create a vm file of an existing install of windows.. it can then be used in vmware or imported into virtualbox.. however once installed in the vm it will need to be activated with MS and the other stand a lone install will no longer work because it won't be "validated"
<firefitrwife> fuzzy i havent tried unr on my netbook, i just run regular ubuntu on it
<dsdeiz> ssh client by default is installed right?
<blakkheim> dsdeiz: should be
<dsdeiz> got it thanks..
<scunizi> fuzzy_: if you want to clone the install so you can put it back later.. use clonezilla, partimage to do that
<Purpley> im trying to encrypt my whole HDD using truecrypt but It isn't showing the option to encrypt a system partition how do I go about doing this?
<fuzzy_> scunizi, i think youre misunderstanding. =)
<fuzzy_> im having trouble with 3 netbook distros. (linux)
<scunizi> fuzzy_: k.. where do I have it wrong?
<scunizi> fuzzy_: what does your netbook run? windows. linux?
<fuzzy_> and instead of running live cd's and installing and rebooting all the time to switch OS, i want to use my working ubuntu 9.04. then with the use of a virtual enviroment "clone" my hardware
<fuzzy_> im running ubuntu 9.04 now
<fuzzy_> because its my wifi card that is giving me the biggest headache.
<firefitrwife> i'm running 9.1 on my netbbok. No hardware issues. picked up wifi no problem
<Purpley> Does anyone know good secure encryption software for ubuntu? I can't use Truecrypt as it wont work
<fuzzy_> for some reason, my wifi is fully working in UBNBR 9.10, but not in ubuntu moblin remix
<scunizi> fuzzy_: well.. with a vm you can't clone your hardware.. just your software. the VM utilizes it's own "hardware emulation" of various types.
<fuzzy_> scunizi, oh, thats a bummer
<firefitrwife> have you tried running a non "netbook" spun version?
<fuzzy_> yes, im running ubuntu 9.04 desktop now
<fuzzy_> works awesome
<fuzzy_> but the netbook editions are updated and optimized for netbook chipsets etc.
<abel408> Hey everyone. I'm trying to connect to my ubuntu machine in windows using the host name. I can connect and view shared folders if I use the assigned ip address, but not the host name.
<fuzzy_> so i want  to use any of the netbook releases
<blakkheim> optimized in what way?
<scunizi> fuzzy_: kubuntu has a netbook version I just read about the other day. you might look for and try that
<firefitrwife> blakk, i think it optomizes the screen space, not sure
<vajorie> blakkheim: for a netbook's smaller screen (not really "optimized" but anyway)
<firefitrwife> and some other aspects
<fuzzy_> blakkheim, as far as i know, its optimized for the atom processor, and its speedstep automatic overclocking
<firefitrwife> but i've heard a number of people just go back to desktop versions for their netbooks and are happier
<fuzzy_> powersaving etc
<blakkheim> fuzzy_: let me  ask you this: does it use different repos than regular ubuntu?
<EastDallas> abel408: add the computer names to /etc/hosts
<vajorie> blakkheim: same repos
<blakkheim> fuzzy_: then it is just the same i386, generic, UNoptimized binaries
<vajorie> blakkheim: maybe different kernel, not sure
<Snausages> blakkheim: the most noticeable thing is that it is set up to run all apps fullscreen
<Snausages> no floating windows
<vajorie> maximus yay...
<fuzzy_> well maybe ubuntu, but not moblin
<blakkheim> netbook "remixes" aren't going to run the same apps any faster at all
<fuzzy_> from moblin.org : on building a Linux-based platform optimized for the next generation of mobile devices including Netbooks, Mobile Internet Devices
<vajorie> blakkheim: it's possible that theur out of the box settings may be different, their kernels may be different (smaller and optimized for atom et al), fonts fixed, window sizes fixed etc
<Snausages> blakkheim: nope..  they're just tuning the windowing behavior, app switcher & desktop launcher for a smaller screen.  Did a bloody good job of it in ubuntu netbook remix, I might add....
<fuzzy_> then.. i found Ubuntu moblin remix. which is built on ubuntu, with the GUI from moblin
<blakkheim> vajorie: all possible. i was just saying that thinking the binaries in a netbook version are any different is wrong.
<blakkheim> if you want things optimized for your processor, you're going to want to look into something like gentoo
<firefitrwife> blakkheim, another thing with the netbook remixes are simplified "desktops"
<EastDallas> abel408: just follow the conventions used in the file.  If you have a computer named ubuntudesktop, add '192.168.2.10   ubuntudesktop'  to your other machine's hosts file.
<firefitrwife> not my thing, but people trying to veer away from MS that havent used linux before like them becuse of their accessability
<fuzzy_> blakkheim its said that the driver support is the same in ubuntu 9.10 and netbook remix 9.10\
<fuzzy_> which is great. but there is some (known) issues with msi wind u100 and ubuntu 9.10
<blakkheim> firefitrwife: i agree, i like a regular desktop on my netbook (openbox or awesome)
<firefitrwife> i'm not gonna lie, it was a good idea on their part for the masses looking for a free alternative
<EastDallas> abel408:  Did you get any of what I said?
<Callum__> WHOOOO, my new phone's mobile broadband feature works out of the box under Ubuntu =D
<fujimitsu> issue: i can only boot up via recovery mode, drop to a shell and login, then do a sudo gdm start which takes me to regular graphical login screen, after i login (again) then system works as normal.
<fuzzy_> blakkheim, heres the catch. my wifi works flawless in ubuntu netbook remix, but my brightness flickers. in ubuntu moblin remix, my screen doesnt flicker, but my wifi doesnt work
<jsoft> Who needs a script or something written. Im bored
<blakkheim> fuzzy_: and what about regular ubuntu?
<fuzzy_> ubuntu moblin remix finds my wifi card, finds wifi networks, but cant connect to them
<firefitrwife> but back to the matter at hand... i don't think UNR has beter battery life from what i've heard. and i don't think theres a huge difference in the footprint
<fuzzy_> blakkheim, same with regular 9.10
<abel408> EastDallas: Yes thank you. But I need a way to resolve the host name even when the ip changes
<jsoft> abel408: whats the problem?
<scunizi> abel408: from outside your lan?
<firefitrwife> fuzzy what does it tell you?
<unity24> hello!could anyone please help me?got a malicious code on my hdd on sector 0.how may I vipe out completely?
<EastDallas> abel408, unfortunately, WINS doesn't really work that well unless you assign a static IP, so it's about the same either way.
<fuzzy_> firefitrwife, it just says "connection failed"
<High> Hi, I haven’t been able to successfully get my wired Ethernet connection to be detected. I’ve Installed Ubuntu 9.1 on a Thinkpad T42 2378-FZU.
<blakkheim> unity24: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<ziroday> unity24: how did you get this code?
<jsoft> High: what does ifconfig -a say?
<jsoft> Is there an eth0 ?
<EastDallas> jsoft: he's trying to resolve host names for samba
<ImJJames> has anyone here used opensuse 11.1?
<jsoft> EastDallas: oh.
<jsoft> EastDallas: I find samba related things a mission
<firefitrwife> hmm i'm not sure 9.1 never gave me issues with that. is it secured?
<scunizi> ImJJames: probably.. but this isn't the place for questions on it
<fuzzy_> firefitrwife, yes, tried both secured and unsecured
<abel408> jsoft: I'm trying to connect to my shared directories on my ubuntu machine from windows machines using it's dns name rather than ip address. The reason being is because this ubuntu machine will be going on another family network and I want to tell the to connect to \\media rather than figuring out what subnet their network is on and telling them to connect to \\192.168.1.13
<ImJJames> no j/w
<ImJJames> planning to switch to it
<ImJJames> using xubunut atm
<unity24> well,I erased all of my hdd.possibly it is a rootkit.everybody laughs on me,if tell my story,that have a hacker attack via wifi.
<EastDallas> jsoft: It's been my experience that WINS support is spotty at best with dynamic IPs, so I just assign a static IP and add it to /etc/hosts.
<ImJJames> maybe that will fix my screen flickering
<ImJJames> lol
<firefitrwife> sorry dog knocked out the powercord to my router
<jsoft> abel408: cant help sorry :|
<fuzzy_> firefitrwife, yes, tried both secured and unsecured
<ImJJames> what is the major differnce from opensuse and xubuntu?
<sqp> hello, i'm looking for support for jaunty studio x86  can't get my pro/wireless agn 5100 card to work. says the radio killswitch is on when i know it isn't
<scunizi> ImJJames: the flicker is most likely because of your video driver or refresh rate on your monitor
<corinth> I really want to use pcman as my default file manager. Any way to do this?
<jsoft> sqp: Doh :| Well mine works, what laptop is it>
<firefitrwife> sorry fuzzy
<agusj> can ubuntu 7.04 be installed on sata? help me please
<unity24> i goin to boot with damn small linux and try that.thank you so much!
<jsoft> agusj: I dont see why not
<EastDallas> abel408:  You can add the line wins support = yes to your /etc/samba/smb.conf and see if that works
<blakkheim> agusj: why such an old version
<ImJJames> i know.. its just that it only gives me one refresh rate option which is 60mhz
<agusj> I want to use kernel 2.6.18
<IdleOne> agusj: 7.04 is !eol
<firefitrwife> try resetting the modem and router. my desktop (yes its wireless) used to give me that problem
<agusj> I got problem install on new sata drive
<agusj> live cd cannot work
<EastDallas> abel408:  It might be a little sporadic if you're using a dynamic IP.  You'll also want to add the line 'wins server = the ip address of the machine with wins support = yes' to any other linux machines on the network.
<stephthegeek> i need a copy of the cursors used in my theme (clearlooks).  where would i find the original image files?
<sqp> jsoft: hp dv4
<IdleOne> agusj: what is not working?
<zoug> sqp: the touch sensitive switch doesnt work
<EastDallas> abel408: take a look at this: http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch07_03.html
<zoug> sqp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009712
<agusj> it cannot appear gui
<zoug> sqp: you can try ifconfig to turn it off or on
<IdleOne> agusj: does the cd boot ? or do you start the install and not see anything?
<agusj> must I make partition first from windows?
<sqp> zoug: how do i do that?
<abel408> EastDallas: Ok, Thanks!
<EastDallas> abel408: you'll also want to add this line to smb.conf: 'name resolve order = wins lmhosts hosts bcast'.  If it already exists, just put wins at the beginning.
<eric_3> yo, I am having problems executing a java script on netbeans on a Xubuntu sys. can you help me?
<agusj> yes, it show progress bar to load gui but it stop
<zoug> sqp: ifconfig <your wlan adapter here> up
<EastDallas> abel408:  good luck
<zoug> sqp: type ifconfig first to see if it lists your wlan
<zoug> sqp: should be wlan0 or something
<sqp> zoug: siocsifflags permission deneid
<IdleOne> agusj: well I suggest you use 8.04 or 8.10 because 7.04 is no longer supported
<zoug> sqp: what is output of ifconfig?
<Maletor> Help, Ubuntu isn't displaying properly on my Vizio 37"
<agusj> but I want to use it for my net station that software support only kernel 2.6.18/20
<zoug> sqp: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<agusj> net station = ncomputing
<Zeppelin> HI
<eric_3>  yo, I am having problems executing a java script on netbeans on a Xubuntu sys. can you help me?
<Zeppelin> If I enable remote desktop viewing
<seb_> hi
<Zeppelin> can someone on windows
<Zeppelin> viwe my deskotp somehow
<seb_> i can t open firefox??help me please
<eric_3> seb_ did you check the exicution command?
<IdleOne> Zeppelin: look for VNC for windows
<seb_> no
<sqp> zougL it shows lo wlan0 wlan0:avahi and wmaster0-00
<seb_> what i do
<seb_> ??
<eric_3> right click on the firefox icon
<skitzo> howsit guys
<corinth> I really want to use pcman as my default file manager. Any way to do this?
<sqp> zoug: it shows lo wlan0 wlan0:avahi and wmaster0-00
<corinth> I really want to use pcman as my default file manager. Any way to do this?
<eric_3> Seb_ select properties
<seb_> yes
<skitzo> could somebody please help me with installing songbird on ubuntu..? thank you
<corinth> (Whoops, sorry for the double-post)
<zoug> sqp: output for ifconfig wlan0 up? up means it starts the drivers
<IdleOne> corinth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692238
<eric_3> Seb_ do you see launch command?
<zoug> sqp: down to shutdown
<seb_> yes i think
<sqp> no output
<seb_> firefox%u
<eric_3> k than it's not that sorry
<IdleOne> should have a space there firefox %u
<agusj> how to make multisession ubuntu 9.10 so that I look gdm when remote?
<eric_3> seb_ change it to firefox instead
<zoug> sqp: it should work now
<eric_3> seb_ and see what happens
<seb_> ok i try
<seb_> remplace %u by instead ??
<eric_3> seb_ firefox
<sqp> zoug: i hope so, but lshw still shows *-network  DISABLED
<eric_3> seb_ the only thing that shold be in the launch field is "firefox"
<Kud> Hey, any modprobe experts around? I have an issue after editing /etc/modprobe.d/options and adding a line to change the MAC address for a specific wireless
<Kud> driver that I use. It worked great the first time I tried it, now I cannot replicate my prior success and the MAC address is stuck to the driver whenever I
<Kud> unload/reload it. I have tried restarting /etc/init.d/networking and as I have said, I have tried unloading and reloading the drivers. Any idea what is
<Kud> going on? Google seems to have absolutely nothing on this subject other than how to change your MAC address using the method I tried already!
<FloodBot2> Kud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kud> Apparently xchat seperating lines is flooding! :P
<mr_daniel> is it possible to schedule an email? I want an email to be send in 3 hours when.
<zoug> sqp: are you using the default network manager?
<sqp> yeah
<IdleOne> Kud: the bot see X lines in Y seconds as flood
<eric_3> seb_ does it work?
<seb_> what i write??
<sqp> zoug: haven't had a chance to get anything else
<seb_> firefox...
<zoug> sqp: touch sensitive switch doesnt work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009712
<seb_> firefox instead ??
<digitalaxis> Anyone able to install TS3 for ubuntu? When i click the link on teamspeak.com for 32bit it just gives me the page source
<seb_> excuse
<zoug> sqp: install wicd,
<seb_> i m french
<eric_3> seb_ in the launch field should be "firefox" and thats it
<eric_3> seb_ yes
<zoug> sqp: network manager is sometimes buggy
<seb_> firefox..just it
<seb_> ok
<eric_3> seb_ yes
<sqp> zoug: link to package so i transfer it to the laptop?
<jsoft> I found network manager next to useless for wired configuration
<seb_> nothing
<jsoft> It never remembered my settings
<eric_3> seb_ now close properties and run it
<zoug> sqp: just type sudo apt-get install wicd on terminal
<IdleOne> seb_: remplace firefox %u par firefox
<seb_> j essaye mais nada
<sqp> i can't, no internet on the laptop
<blakkheim> !fr | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zoug> sqp: okay wait
<seb_> shut up
<eric_3> seb_ i am not an expert though so you should listen to IdleOne :) I don't mean to cause trouble :)
<bazhang> seb_, that is not necessary or welcome here
<IdleOne> sqp: download from packages.ubuntu.com , transfer the .deb to laptop and double click
<sqp> thanks
<eric_3> yo, I am having problems executing a java script on netbeans on a Xubuntu sys. can you help me?
<IdleOne> bazhang: I responded to him in french but yes that language is not tollerated
<seb_> you re not laugher
<seb_> man
<oldtopman> eric_3 have you installed java yet
<eric_3> yes
<IdleOne> seb_: try uninstalling firefox and reinstalling it
<seb_> ok
<eric_3> i have netbeans installed as well
<seb_> i think is the must
<Maletor> why would the edges of my screen be cut off when outputting to my 37" vizio?
<oldtopman> can you upload your java to pastebin
<seb_> thanks men
<eric_3> what do you mean?
<eric_3> Can you show me?
<seb_> where s ubuntu.fr
<seb_> my english is a chier
<IdleOne> seb_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Kud> Problem for knowledgeable modprobe people: http://paste.ubuntu.com/345108/ Not sure if floodbot muted my text before or not.
<eric_3> what is this?
<seb_> right
<jsoft> Roar.
<seb_> and thanks a lot
<oldtopman> eric_3 that is a private chat window
<IdleOne> no problem seb_
<eric_3> i accepted but nothing is happining
<Maletor> hy would the edges of my screen be cut off when outputting to my 37" vizio?
<oldtopman> it prevents us from flooding #ubuntu
<matts> anyone know how long it sopose to take for wifi radar to scan for something when i type sudo wifi-radar in the terminal?
<corinth> Thanks a TON, IdleOne!
<eric_3> k
<IdleOne> corinth: welcome
<digitalaxis_> Sorry had to reboot, anyone able to install TS3 on ubuntu?
<micromachstick> I'm still after a few days of troubleshooting having problems with syncing my ipod..having been ABLE to sync it now with songbird and rhyhtmbox...but once it syncs it'll only play the first four seconds of the song over and over on the ipod..anybody know what's up with that?
<ctmjr> Maletor: just the left and right edges or around the the whole window like a border
<Maletor> ctmjr, border
<Maletor> about 20ish pixels
<ctmjr> ati or nvidia?
<cdw32> hey guys. I am trying to install 9.10 netbook remix on a dell mini 12 and i am facing some problems.
<roger21> hello, where do i set up the ligth level of my screen when it resumes
<roger21> (it falls to something like average and i would like to stay high)
<ctmjr> Maletor: do you have a ati or nvidia graphics card?
<Maletor> evga (nvidia) 9800gtx_
<Maletor> +
<Maletor> dvi -> hdmi vizio 37"
<sqp> idleone: ok, now what?
<oldtopman> eric_3 cannot help you there
<oldtopman> eric_3 sorry
<IdleOne> sqp: continue asking whoever it was that suggested wicd :) I gave you a way to get it is all
<ctmjr> Maletor: it is called underscan the nvidia driver on their web sight has an option now to fix it, hold on will find the link
<sqp> zoug: ok, got wicd. now what?
<sqp> idleone: thanks for the help
<Maletor> good god thank you soooo much ctmjr
<IdleOne> sure thing :)
<oldtopman> temp leaving
<matts> anyone know how long it sopose to take for wifi radar to scan for something when i type sudo wifi-radar in the terminal?
<blakkheim> matts: use wicd instead
<Maletor> i have a 250gb western digital hanging around and i want to add it to my 1tb of space --- can i just throw it in the case and then what should i do a software raid?
<sync3times> Maletor, is your 1tb in a volume group?
<Maletor> how would i find that out?
<oldtopman> back
<IdleOne> sqp: I am not sure but uninstall network-manager then logout and back in. wicd should kick in and hopefully see your wifi
<roger21> i meant brightness
<SaBot> I downloaded the alternative cd for ubuntu karmic, but I cant seem to find the option for a command line install?
<roger21> (instead of mlight)
<oldtopman> good night america
<matts> can someone tell me what to type in the network address
<matts> in wifif radar
<ctmjr> Maletor: here is the link http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us please read the how to you have to install it a certain way
<micromachstick> is anyone here an expert with rhyhtmbox or songbird?
<eric_3> yo, I am having problems executing a java script on netbeans on a Xubuntu sys. can you help me?
<|StOnE|> hola necesito ayuda con el programa Xmms2
<cdw32> anyone ever install from usb?
<|StOnE|> ups
<Maletor> should i select linux 64 bit?
<IdleOne> !es |StOnE|
<ubottu> StOnE|: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eric_3> i tried
<|StOnE|> i know sorry my bad
<IdleOne> |StOnE|: no problem
<magcius> What normally adds "/usr/include/linux" to the GCC include path?
<magcius> It's not being added on my system, hence it fails when trying to compile ANYTHING.
<Maletor> ctmjr, i use amd64, should i just select "linux 64"?
<Zeppelin> Hi. When I try to go fullscreen with RuneScape
<digitalaxis> Guys
<digitalaxis> when i go to http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-5/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta5.run
<magcius> Is it an environment variable or configuration file?
<|StOnE|> hello need help with the program XMMS2
<Zeppelin> It doesn't work properly, I still see the taskbar
<digitalaxis> I dont get anything when i go to http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-5/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta5.run, is there any other way to get it?
<SaBot> For installing the command line interface for ubuntu, you just use the alternative cd and hit F4 and select minimal install, but when I try this I see nothing aside from 'normal' in F4
<ctmjr> Maletor: yes
<ubuntu> help
<SaBot> oh wait
<SaBot> nvm, sorry
<ubuntu> #computers
<roger21> hi, how do i adjust the dbl click delay ?
<RealKillaz> Hi there guys
<ctmjr> Maletor: are you on karmic?
<Maletor> 9.10
<RealKillaz> I have a question regarding synchronization of disk
<IdleOne> roger21: System > Prefs > Mouse
<sqp> ok, cool. wicd is running, however i can't test if the wifi works until i get somewhere with wifi.
<|StOnE|> help with the program XMMS2
<IdleOne> sqp: lol
<RealKillaz> I would like to install an application that when I add a USB disk for example will synch this disk with a folder on my pc
<sqp> i'm at home with an xp on dialup
<roger21> IdleOne, yep ... is there a file i can modify instead, i don't have the standard ubuntu ui (fluxbuntu) ?
<RealKillaz> Do you have any idea which applications do this?
<|StOnE|> I want to use XMMS2 for the same work you do in shoutcast winamp, but I have to configure XMMS2 to be heard in showcast and people can hear
<ubuntu> hey everybody
<|StOnE|> but not understand this line XMMS2 config core.ipcsocket tcp: / / 192.168.2.20 < port>
<ubuntu> n00b here
<IdleOne> roger21: try asking in #fluxbuntu
<|StOnE|> I change the port and the correct ip but not if the line where it says core.ipcsocket stays the same or should I change something?
<ubuntu> how do I switch to another channel
<roger21> IdleOne, yep .. thanx
<ubuntu> I'm looking for a channel about XNA programming
<ctmjr> Maletor: it might be in there already am not sure open nvidia-settings and click on your monitor you are having problems with
<IdleOne> roger21: sorry don't know what file you would edit for that
<roger21> IdleOne, ok no prob
<MashaIvanova> hi guys, quick questin, how do I install apache on my ubuntu server?  Thx ahead of itim
<IdleOne> !lamp | MashaIvanova
<ubottu> MashaIvanova: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu> you can install LAMP
<eric_3> it works! good bye!
<MashaIvanova> how do I install lamp?.....sorry newb
<bazhang> MashaIvanova, read the link ?
<IdleOne> MashaIvanova: follow the above link ubottu just gave you
<Maletor> 9800 is 9 series ?
<Maletor> nvm
<Maletor> what do i do with a .run file? terminal won't "run" it :)
<_Techie_> i need help, ubuntu takes ages to recognise my mouse and i cant find my spare mouse so i am in need of a fix
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone else in here use Pidgin instead of Empathy? If so, I have a question for you.
<MashaIvanova> IdleOne, oh didnt see it thank you I will read it
<unop> Maletor, how are you running it in the terminal?
<IdleOne> no problem
<ubuntu> I think its apt-get install lamp-server^
<ubuntu> the caret symbol at the end is important
<|StOnE|> use the synaptic :)
<ubuntu> oh ye that too :)
<Maletor> sudo 'path/to/file.run'
<Maletor> the nvidia x server settings mention nothing of a underscan
<Maletor> which is my problem
<Maletor> but they do so my driver version is 185.18.36
<FloodBot2> Maletor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalaxis> Can anyone tell me how to fix this problem? http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii452/Gransus/Screenshot-3.png
<IdleOne> Maletor: please stop using the enter key as punctuation :)
<ubuntu> hey how do I join another channel- it's been so long that Ive ben on irc that I've forgotten
<blakkheim> ubuntu: /j #channel
<Maletor> will do everyone :)
<ubuntu> ok thanks blakkheim
<matts> can someone tell me why wifi radar is still requiring ip adress
<apn> digitalaxis, it's a script
<unop> Maletor, and does the command return an error?
<matts> its been doing it for awhile
<digitalaxis> apn: So what do i run it with?
<apn> digitalaxis, many ways. the way nr. 1. open the terminal where the file is, and run "sh nameofthefile.run"
<Maletor> returns command not found
<Maletor> first it was permission denied then i ran sudo and it says /path/to/file: command not found
<_Techie_> how to fix the bug in karmic where USB devices dont always start at boot?
<IdleOne> Maletor: replace /path/to/file with the actual path
<unop> Maletor,  chmod +x path/to/file.run; sudo path/to/file.run
<digitalaxis> so type "run digitalaxis/teamspeak3-client-linux-x86-3.0.0-beta1.run"
<apn> digilink, yes
<sqp> thanks for the help. l8r
<apn> digilink, unless you are in the same directory as *run file, then type sh teamspeak3-client-linux-x86-3.0.0-beta1.run
<Belinrahs> !u | Belinrahs
<ubottu> Belinrahs, please see my private message
<unop> apn, digilink - be sure this .run file is a shell script first eh.
<apn> unop, it is
<ctmjr> Maletor: this is what you need read it all before proceeding 1. press alt+ctrl+f1 .2 run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 3. sudo sh ./the file name of the driver.run 4. answer yes to everything 5. when it is done reboot
<ubuntu> hello
<skitzo> ok guys just installed a new program and to run it u have to run the script which opens a dialog asking how u would like to run it... (which is in terminal) which i select then the program opens and everything works fine, now.. my question is how do u make it automatically choose terminal when it opens to run, and how can you do so without having to see the terminal window? thanks in advanced :)
<lb36t> hi ppl
<lb36t> can anyone help with a ubuntu problem
<RealKillaz> LOL who's blocking who? I Chrome Browser blocking hotmail.com or is hotmai.com blocking Chrome Browser?
<Belinrahs> lb36t: what's up
<Maletor> needed chmod +x
<digitalaxis> apn
<apn> digilink, did it work?
<digitalaxis> i put it on my desktop, can you type the term command for me? i cant get it to work
<lb36t> my resolution is too low, ive tried to find the xconf.org files but cant
<digitalaxis> and my names digitalaxis, not digilink:-P
<apn> digilink, "sh ~/Desktop/teamspeak3-client-linux-x86-3.0.0-beta1.run"
<Belinrahs> lb36t: go to System > Settings > Display
<Belinrahs> System > Preferences > Display rather.
<digitalaxis> apn: it says "sh: cant open home/digitalaxis/etc
<Belinrahs> lb36t: You should be able to change resolution there without messing with your Xorg.conf file
<lb36t> Belinrahs:  ok im there
<apn> digilink, "chmod +x ~/Desktop/teamspeak3-client-linux-x86-3.0.0-beta1.run"
<Maletor> thank you guys
<Maletor> said installing 32 bit open gl but we'll see
<lb36t> i cant the resolutions are not listed (not the ones i want) theres only two
<skitzo> anybody?
<apn> digilink, "/home/digitalaxis/Desktop/teamspeak3-client-linux-x86-3.0.0-beta1.run"
<Belinrahs> lb36t: do you know what type of video card you have? ATI/NVIDIA/other?
<_Techie_> some of my USB devoces arent being detected at boot
<lb36t> Belinrahs: i think its intel on board (im using a laptop)
<apn> _Techie_, not being detected, as dmesg, lspci, lsusb is not saying anything about them?
<ImJJames> okay found out the problem
<Belinrahs> lb36t: Hold for a sec. I'm investigating
<ImJJames> xubuntu installed wrong graphic card drivers
<lb36t> Belinrahs: Thank you
<ImJJames> how do I change it
<ImJJames> i downloaded the drivers thats needed
<michaelhoward78> hi. is there a low battery alarm for ubuntu? i have a laptop that id like to know when the power cable is unpluged. i did a google with no real results.
<ImJJames> and extracted contents to folder
<Maletor> Son of a ...... it's still showing an underscan
<_Techie_> apn, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m599c5c7f before and after it detects, usualy detects after 10 mins to half an hour
<Maletor> but NVIDIA X Server Settings says driver version is 190.53
<ctmjr> Maletor: did you reboot
<Maletor> yes
<digitalaxis> apn: Still wont work, there any programs i can run it with?
<apn> digitalaxis, no. what does it say?
<Belinrahs> !resolution | lb36t
<ubottu> lb36t: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sleepy_cat> I wanted to backup my home folder.. and install u9.10.. but when i copy.. it does not copy it does not copy everything.. how can i copy the entire home folder to another location over the server
<Belinrahs> lb36t: try the link there, has some good info
<digitalaxis> apn: cannot access '/home/digitalaxis/desktop/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta5.run' :No such file or directory
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: look up rsync
<friendishan> what is the command in ubuntu for ipconfig ?
<ctmjr> Maletor: ok on the nvidia settings main window on the left there is a white window on the bottom it has your monitors is the tv there?
<lb36t> Belinrahs: ok let me try that and get back to you, thanks!
<michaelhoward78> sleepy_cat you can use netcat.
<_Techie_> friendishan, ifconfig
<Belinrahs> lb36t: no problem
<kindofabuzz> ifconfig or iwconfig
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: usually rsync -av /source /destination
<Maletor> yes
<friendishan> _techie_ i will try
<Maletor> i went to GPU 0
<Maletor> and set overscan compensation to 100
<skitzo> :(
<Maletor> and everything seems to be ok
<Maletor> is this the right thing to do?
<ctmjr> Maletor: right click it once
<apn> digitalaxis, Desktop, not desktop
<sleepy_cat> vajorie: how does rsync work.. i mean now i am running a live session can i tranfer the entire home folder onto a location over ssh?
<michaelhoward78> sleepy_cay that would be scp
<ctmjr> Maletor: when you move the slider does the window get bigger?
<digitalaxis> apn: still doesnt work
<Maletor> ctmjr, yes it expands so everything is in view
<apn> digitalaxis, what's the error?
<Maletor> i couldn't find the TV to right click
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238672
<digitalaxis> apn: Same
<michaelhoward78> hi. is there a low battery alarm for ubuntu? i have a laptop that id like to know when the power cable is unpluged. i did a google with no real results.
<Purpley> Yes
<Purpley> There is, its a little text box in the corner of your screen
<ctmjr> Maletor: how many monitors do you have connected and how many are on the list?
<lb36t> Belinrahs: just tried the xrandr command in terminal and it tells me it cant find the output
<Belinrahs> michaelhoward78: System > Preferences > Power Management > General tab
<Purpley> I belive it tells you at 10% or 15%
<Maletor> i just have the vizio 37" and it says just X Screen 0
<michaelhoward78> sorry, i ment an audiable alarm.
<lb36t> Belinrahs: I tried xrandr --addmode S-video 1024x768
<Purpley> No not my default
<Purpley> not by*
<Maletor> setting overscan compensation to 100 and image sharpening to 127 seems to be a temp. fix...
<lb36t> Belinrahs: any ideas?
<Belinrahs> lb36t: because you aren't using S-video. you have to change it to be appropriate to your setup, most likely VGA instead of S-video
<Purpley> Dangit Ubuntu upgrade is takin forever lol 1587 more files to download :(
<lb36t> Belinrahs: i tried that too
<Belinrahs> lb36t: try xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768
<ctmjr> Maletor: not a temp fix that is the fix
<Belinrahs> lb36t: ok
<Maletor> ctmjr, that is a strange fix... why won't it work out of box correctly?
<sleepy_cat> michaelhoward78: i tried with sudo scp sleepycat@myipaddress:/home/sleepycat otherhost@hisipaddress:/home/name/mybackupfolder
<michaelhoward78> Purpley is there some shell commands to check the batt? i can make a shell script if there is.
<lb36t> Belinrahs: sorry i did it said "cannot find output" "VGA"
<sleepy_cat> but it does not work
<Izinucs> michaelhoward78: yes. someone mentionied it the other day.. I think acpi -b
<Belinrahs> lb36t: run "lspci | grep VGA" from terminal, tell me output
<michaelhoward78> thank you Izinucs
<apn> _Techie_, what device it is?
<skitzo> ok im almost done.. this program runs perfect now only thing is when i open it i get the "do u want to run, or display its contents dialog" what code do i use just auto run guys?
<Izinucs> michaelhoward78: did that work?
<ctmjr> Maletor: do not know nvidia and ati both have been like that for awhile just be glad you have an nvidia card ati has no easy fix for it
<sixforty> Is there a version of Ubuntu desktop that runs dosemu, qemu, dosbox, and wine without complaint? Currently have hardy.
<sleepy_cat> michaelhoward78:  i get the error "not a regular file"
<michaelhoward78> not installed by default but its a start. if i make something you want it?
<_Techie_> apn, my USB mouse, make: rock, chipset: microdia
<Maletor> it worked flawlessly on my insignia at school
<michaelhoward78> sleepy
<Maletor> so i can be thankful for that
<Maletor> and blame vizio for now
<michaelhoward78> sleepy_cat can you tar your files then send that?
<Izinucs> Maletor: I just came in.. what's up.. nvidia? tv/monior?
<Nachturnal> Anyone know how to get Cairo-dock's background to stop showing up as a black space after booting up with Xinerama enabled?
<sleepy_cat> its an entire home folder.. comprising 6GB
<Maletor> yes, i had to set overscan compensation to 100 and sharpening to 127 because my vizio 37" wasn't working correctly out of box
<lb36t> Belinrahs: ok this is gonna sound bad, i cant get the pipe key to work lol
<Maletor> the graphics (as in what i can tell from gradients) don't even look that good compared to what i might get on windows 7
<Izinucs> Maletor: what rez were you trying to use?
<Maletor> 720p
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: I'm pretty sure you'll want rsync, which compresses stuff bf sending it to remote computer. google for "rsync over ssh" or something like that
<Maletor> unrelated quetion: sudo apt-get install sshd is what i want for my ssh server right?
<Izinucs> Maletor: "what by what" 1366x780 or ?
<blakkheim> Maletor: openssh-server
<ga_sk8er> im having sound issues
<Belinrahs> lb36t: in that case, just type lspci and search for the entry that starts with VGA compatible controller
<ga_sk8er> my speakers work except when i play java games online
<Maletor> probably 1280x720
<Maletor> ...but i have it set to auto
<michaelhoward78> sleepy_cat vajorie is right and i think rsysnc has better error protection.
<lb36t> Belinrahs: ok i got it here it comes
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<sleepy_cat> i will check it out
<Izinucs> Maletor: it makes a difference.. do you know what the native resolution of the monitor is?
<Belinrahs> lb36t: don't do the whole thing in here, just the VGA line
<sleepy_cat> i am trying to read on the ubuntu links.. not getting properly :D
<lb36t> Belinrahs: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Maletor> Izinucs, no...
<Belinrahs> lb36t: good
<azfira> dsfjsdh
<Belinrahs> lb36t: let me look for a driver, that might help your resolution issue..
<Izinucs> Maletor: google to the rescue.. check it out .. then set the output rez to the native rez of the visio.. you'll find the results much better
<ga_sk8er> my system plays a song, does login/logout sounds on pidgin but wont play sound from java games online. what could be the problem?
<lb36t> Belinrahs: Thanks
<_nubuntu> hey
<_nubuntu> help please
<_nubuntu> please help me
<Maletor> while i thought that made a difference Izinucs, I don't think it does, making resolutions smaller and bigger does not fix the overscan problem as the task bar and menu bar are still hidden...
<turtle_> whats better thunderbird or evolution?
<_nubuntu> i need help
<apn> _nubuntu, ask the question
<michaelhoward78> _nubuntu whats up?
<Belinrahs> lb36t: you said you're on a laptop, make/model?
<ga_sk8er> my system plays a song, does login/logout sounds on pidgin but wont play sound from java games online. what could be the problem?
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: this link disagrees with me. it says tar is faster than rsync when the destination doesn't have any of the files... in both cases, I think you're assumed to have setup ssh to tunnel everything thru it. so you'll have to google for how to setup an ssh tunnel properly and securely, than read up on how to use tar or rsync over ssh. here's the link http://oreilly.com/pub/h/38
<_nubuntu> im trying to use centerim
<apn> turtle_, thunderbird, by long shot
<_nubuntu> it says press ^X for send
<Izinucs> Maletor: well... is the overscan issue because of a setting you made? if so switch it back and also do the native rez
<_nubuntu> how do i press ^X
<apn> _nubuntu, ctrl + X
<wertik_rus> ctrl +x ?
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<ga_sk8er> shift 6 plus x
<michaelhoward78> _nubuntu control + x
<aksci> nautilus opens new tab when i press 'e'! i never specified it or changed it! i can't even use 'e' while renaming files! please help!
<zoug> ga_sk8er: install the latest java plugin from repo
<ga_sk8er> _nubuntu shift 6 is ^
<sleepy_cat> vajorie: i am reading and trying out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238672
<blakkheim> lol
<apn> ga_sk8er, it is not what
<ga_sk8er> zoug i thought i did latest java. how do i tell if i got latest?
<Nachturnal> Nobody here using Xinerama and Cairodock able to help?
<sekyourbox> hey whats the terminal emulator for ubuntu? connecting to a com/serial port?
<zoug> ga_sk8er: try a re-install..
<zoug> ga_sk8er: from synaptic
<sleepy_cat> vajorie:  when i try this cat > /etc/cron.daily/remote_backup  in my terminal it gives an error permission denied
<sekyourbox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhtM8UaqTt4&feature=related
<sleepy_cat> i tried with sudo still it gives me the same error
<ctmjr> Izinucs: Maletor installed the driver from nvidia which has a overscan compensation slider to fix the issue with overscan
<ga_sk8er> zoug is it the java-common package?
<michaelhoward78> sleepy_cat are you using sudo?
<blakkheim> !ot | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: that one's about doing scheduled back ups to a remote location. was that what you want?
<bazhang> sekyourbox, dont paste that here
<_nubuntu> can i have some more help
<aksci> nautilus opens new tab when i press 'e'! i never changed it! i can't even use 'e' while renaming files! please help!
<michaelhoward78> _nubuntu what you need?
<lb36t1> Berlinrahs: Sorry i got DC'd
<zoug> ga_sk8er: sun-java6-plugin
<_nubuntu> my hard drive started clicking and wouldnt work anymore so i took it out
<Belinrahs> lb36t1: no problem. you said you had a laptop, what's the make/model?
<Izinucs> ctmjr: I've got the binary driver installed on one machine as well.. I've never seen the slider.. how do ou get at it? nvidia-settings? nvidia-xconfig?
<_nubuntu> and i used my nubuntu cd to boot only with dvd rom
<thermal_> can anyone recommend a good alternative to apache benchmark?
<ga_sk8er> zoug i didnt have it installed
<ga_sk8er> zoug might of been my problem
<_nubuntu> is hard drive broke
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: that one's about doing scheduled back ups to a remote location (over ssh that is). was that what you want?
<bazhang> _nubuntu, how does that relate to ubuntu
<zoug> ga_sk8er: install it..
<lb36t1> Belinrahs: EMACHINES ESYSTEM: 4213
<ga_sk8er> zoug doing it now
<sleepy_cat> since i had not created a separate home folder when i installed ubuntu.. i have to backup the home folder.. now i tried with ssh (GUI) and copied the folder.. but since write access etc (permission denied) (cannot copy) its not copying the entire folder over to the remote terminal.. so i tried with scp but it has issues with the file size..
<apn> sekyourbox, it depends. http://invisible-island.net/xterm/xterm.faq.html#bug_gnometerm
<michaelhoward78> _nubuntu that was prob the click of death. so yes..sorry
<zoug> ga_sk8er: then restart firefox
<sleepy_cat> vajorie:since i had not created a separate home folder when i installed ubuntu.. i have to backup the home folder.. now i tried with ssh (GUI) and copied the folder.. but since write access etc (permission denied) (cannot copy) its not copying the entire folder over to the remote terminal.. so i tried with scp but it has issues with the file size..
<ctmjr> Izinucs: in nvidia-settings right click the monitor in the left window it will open a new window on the right
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: hmm, I'm asking because if this is a one-time copy, there is no need to deal with cat > ...cron ....
<sekyourbox> apn, I want to connect to my router's console..
<Belinrahs> lb36t1: Good news and bad news. Good news is there's one more thing you can try that might help. Bad news is, you have a SiS video chipset, and SiS has very very poor Linux support.
<sleepy_cat> yes this is a one time copy
<_nubuntu> how can i watch porn with nubuntu without a hard drive
<sekyourbox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhtM8UaqTt4&feature=related
<Izinucs> ctmjr: ah.. I've never had a need to go there.. interesting.. he still needs to know the native resolution of the tv/monitor to get the best out of it.
<sleepy_cat> vajorie: after that i will need to copy from the host onto my local desktop so.. :P
<Belinrahs> lb36t1: The last thing you can try, is the first post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=2
<lb36t1> Belinrahs: ok lol lets try the good news
<ga_sk8er> zoug that was it ty
<zoug> ga_sk8er: great!
<ga_sk8er> zoug :D
<ctmjr> Izinucs: agreed but he did not ask me how to do that just how to fix the overscan
<sixforty> Have changes been made to linux/Ubuntu security which make emulators easier to run since hardy?
<ga_sk8er> zoug the sound helps alot so u know when time is almost up in a timed-game
<Izinucs> ctmjr: ok.. we're both on the right path if he wants to take it.. :)
<jiohdi> help! I am getting kernel panic -unable to sync vfs, unknown block [8,2]
<bazhang> sekyourbox, dont paste again in here
<Maletor> setting it to 1366x768 which seems to be native resolution of vx37l models does not seem to fix it...
<zoug> ga_sk8er: everything should work in ubuntu, which doesnt seem to work :D
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: in that block of commands that starts with cat and ends with ^D (ctrl+d), ignore everything but this command: rsync -e 'ssh -p 22' -avzp /some/dir remote_host:/var/backups/some_host Do everything it wants you to do for setting up an ssh tunnel, then use that rsync command as guide to send a few test files. if that succeeds, send out the whole thing.
<sleepy_cat> vajorie: its working i suppose it says building file list.. initially it was all permission denied.. now its working.. i think
<sekyourbox> bazhang, Just figured someon whould should know their chicken...
<apn> sekyourbox, are you familiar with minicom?
<sekyourbox> apn, i just googled that, thanks
<ga_sk8er> zoug not everything. i still cant get webcam to work right
<thermal_> or I guess apache benchmark is fine too if someone know how to install it without installing apache as well
<bazhang> sekyourbox, it is offtopic here. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<sekyourbox> bazhang, sure
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: the cat > ,,,cron... is wrong, don't know why he used that.
<zoug> ga_sk8er: hmm, whats the make?
<ga_sk8er> zoug intel
<zoug> ga_sk8er: on a laptop?
<ga_sk8er> no
<ctmjr> Maletor: what exactly is the problem blurry or what?
<ga_sk8er> zoug intes  cs 430 model number
<petsounds> hi. i want to remove netbook mode from UNR, so i remove ubuntu-netbook-remix package including netbook-launcher but now /home folder is in desktop. http://imagebin.org/76601
<zoug> ga_sk8er: let me chk out
<ga_sk8er> zoug ok
<Belinrahs> bazhang: apparently spamming random youtube links in a linux distro support channel does something useful for him... ;)
<lb36t1> Berlinrahs: ok ill try that now, obviously ill have to log out but what about this? http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<roger21> what is the thing that replace the xorg.conf parameters since intrepid ?
<jiohdi>  I am getting kernel panic -unable to sync vfs, unknown block [8,2] - I can boot to older kernel, help please
<Belinrahs> lb36t1: give it a try, looks pretty good.
<jiohdi> this happened after todays update
<Maletor> ctmjr, no problem now
<Maletor> everything great
<Maletor> well, ya there is the problem that gradients look pretty shitty for a $135 graphics card, i'm installing aeon for xbmc now so we'll get a better idea, but so far no so good
<Belinrahs> !language | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<petsounds> hi. i want to remove netbook mode from UNR, so i remove ubuntu-netbook-remix package including netbook-launcher but now /home folder is in desktop. how can i fix it? http://imagebin.org/76601
<zoug> ga_sk8er: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<sleepy_cat> Can someone tell me from where i can get "imagewriter" for hardy Heron
<apn> petsounds, gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir  --type $HOME/Desktop
<goose> what's the terminal command to check and see if I have a package installed through aptitude?
<vajorie> sleepy_cat: here's a better guide trying to do the same thing (have scheduled rsync backups over ssh). useful *not* as a step-by-step guide for you, but as a guide or something... http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/rsync.htm
<jiohdi> goose, if you use apt-get install package-name it will tell you if its already installed
<goose> jiohdi: well, I want to see what mysql and sqlite packages I have installed already ;/
<ga_sk8er> zoug only 2 intel in whole list...neither is mine
<sleepy_cat> vajorie: thanks.. now looking for imagewriter :)
<jiohdi> goose: just use the name and it will tell you and the version
<sleepy_cat> i tried with the other one Ubuntu provides... but that gives boot error
<petsounds> apn, i get an error output No value to set for key: `/apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir'
<ardchoille> apn: That gconf key is a boot, not a string
<sleepy_cat> usb startup disk creator
<lb36t1> Berlinrahs: why cant i find the xconf.org file?
<ardchoille> petsounds: don't mess with that comand
<jiohdi> goose, if there is a newer one it will let you know and give you the option to install it
<turtle_> which is better, evolution or thunderbird?
<goose> turtle_: thunderbird
<ga_sk8er> zoug only 2 intel in whole list...neither is mine
<ardchoille> *bool
<michaelhoward78> turtle_ thunderbirds got my vote
<turtle_> goose, what do you like about thunderbird over evolution?
<ga_sk8er> zoug i probaly have to get another webcam
<roger21> hi, what is the thing that replace the xorg.conf parameters since ubuntu 8.10 ?
<apn> petsounds, gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir  --type 0
<goose> jiohdi: I'm trying to debug a perl bot which stores info via sql, but I don't think it has the dependencies it needs to properly access the sql files, which is why I want to see what I already have versus what I don't :/
<apn> ardchoille, tank you, late time
<ardchoille> apn: That's wrong too
<goose> turtle_: everything. try them both. decide for yourself.
<ardchoille> apn: --type bool
<ga_sk8er> zoug thanks anyways. at least got sound for my online games
<apn> ardchoille, 0 is bool
<ardchoille> apn: --type is bool, --set is false
<petsounds> ardchoille, apn i confuse :(
<ardchoille> apn: gconftool-2 -t bool -s false /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<zoug> ga_sk8er: strange thing is that my creative notebook cam is working and none of the devid matches the list the ones i have..
<plustax> Okay so I created another menu bar in ubuntu and put it on the left side and set it to auto hide
<melik> can anyone link me to an ascii version of the ubuntu logo?
<ardchoille> petsounds: gconftool-2 -t bool -s false /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<plustax> but it wont come out!
<plustax> what to do?!
<Chamunks> If I were to want to put "screen rtorrent" into my servers boot where would I have to put it?
<michaelhoward78> melik gimp can convert images to ascii
<melik> michaelhoward78: really?
<goose> Chamunks: crontab?
<ardchoille> petsounds: gconftool-2 --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir --set false
<michaelhoward78> i think i played with it not to long ago.
<melik> thanks michaelhoward78
<plustax> Okay so I created another menu bar in ubuntu and put it on the left side and set it to auto hide
<plustax> but it wont come out!
<plustax> what to do?!
<michaelhoward78> np
<bazhang> plustax, dont repeat so quickly
<Chamunks> goose, thanks I couldnt think of any names of places I could start.
<zoug> Chamunks: /etc/init.d/
<petsounds> ardchoille, do i need to log out/reboot now?
<plustax> okay sorry
<ardchoille> petsounds: possibly, since nautilus manages the desktop
<Chamunks> zoug, dont I need to put scripts in there not commands?
<ardchoille> petsounds: don't need to reboot
<petsounds> ardchoille, ok brb
<zoug> Chamunks: how about a shell script that runs your command?
<ctmjr> plustax: leave the mouse there for a bit see if it un-hides
<zoug> Chamunks: sys->pref->start-up
<goose> jiohdi: aptitude search '~i' | grep sql -- is what I was looking for :)
<ImJJames> adobe reader i386 linux should work fine on xubuntu 9.10 right?
<petsounds> ardchoille, it's fine now. thanks a lot (-:
<vajorie> anyone with an acer aspire one d250 around here? I'm trying to (and failing at) get a correct cpu temperature reading from it...
<zoug> ImJJames: yeah
<ImJJames> k
<ardchoille> petsounds: yw
<Chamunks> zoug, I dont know how to script as of right now. plus I'm on a cli.
<obiwan_> hi, please i got 2 open apps which i can't get to close, i did killal, right click close, and neither did work
<blakkheim> obiwan_: killall -9
<obiwan_> the're taking m whole cpu so i need it
<zoug> Chamunks: what does the server runs?
<Chamunks> zoug, basic NAS and seedbox.
<obiwan_> killall -9? but i thought -9 is for kill
<goose> obiwan_: alt + f2, "xkill", click the frozen application
<MashaIvanova> hi guys quick question what exactly is chown
<paulmer> I need to load unbuntu on a netbook via usb, so I read the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick)
<MashaIvanova> and how do I use this with chmod?
<paulmer> but obviously usb-creator is only for ubuntu
<paulmer> I run gentoo.
<goose> MashaIvanova: man chown
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: man chown
<paulmer> where can I get this utility
<Chamunks> goose, I'll check ubottu for some details on crontab but I'm pretty unfamiliar with cron.
<paulmer> so I can load it
<FloodBot2> paulmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulmer> diaf bot
<Chamunks> zoug, with basic webhosting really.
<michaelhoward78> obiwan_ kill pid. do a ps -A to find the proccess you want to kill then type kill and the pid
<goose> Chamunks: google it, it's easy :)
<bazhang> paulmer, gentoo ?
<obiwan_> i did michaelhoward78
<obiwan_> i'll try the goose option
<zoug> Chamunks: crontab is a scheduler not suitable for start-up scripts..
<MashaIvanova> ok more specifically how do I use chmod with chown or what is the difference
<vajorie> paulmer: have a look at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<michaelhoward78> obiwan_ i have been havin the same prob on 9.10 on app that use the whole screen
<paulmer> Thanks, vajorie
<bazhang> paulmer, any distro will work with unetbootin ; gentoo questions in #gentoo please
<vajorie> you're welcome :)
<MashaIvanova> goose, ardchoille so how do you use chmod chown, arent they the same thing?
<Chamunks> zoug, fair enough I guess aparently according to a quick google search there has to be chron referenced in some init file anyways.
<Chamunks> zoug, or rc.local
<PoppingFlamingo> Hey, Movie Player (built in version) was working fine before, but recently it won't play anything.  .mp3's, .avi's, anything.  It loads the file and sits at 0:00 indefinitely.  Any ideas on how to correct this?
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: chmod modifies mode, chown modifies ownership
<vajorie> anyone with an acer aspire one d250 around here? I'm trying to (and failing at) get a correct cpu temperature reading from it...
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, what do you mean mode?
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, mode of what
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/linux-file-permissions.html
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, thank you
<zoug> Chamunks: simple solution to me: go to your server's sys-pref-start-up and add your command
<Chamunks> zoug, like basically I'm just looking to run rtorrent in a screen using a normal user on boot.  This server is completely headless thus has No xserver at all :S
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: chown changes ownership of the file: user:group (such as root user, admin group)
<paulmer> Obviously bazhang
<paulmer> Thanks for your help.
<paulmer> /sarcasm
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, ok thanks
<ijeif> hi
<zoug> Chamunks: your only option is making a script in /etc/init.d/
<Chamunks> zoug, thats kinda why I'm in a bind I can try nx'ing into the box and running x that way but I think those startup procs under sys-pref-startup only runs on login.
<Flannel> paulmer: If you have a computer with a CD drive, you can use the creator from the liveCD
<ijeif> what was that modified/rebranded firefox that did not transmit all your searches to Google/Mozilla/Canonical?
<ijeif> i heard about it a few months ago when there was that controversial change to Ubuntu's FF. I think it was in a 9.10 alpha release.
<Flannel> ijeif: I believe it was only for the alpha releases (the change)
<ardchoille> Flannel: it was, the final release removed that
<paulmer> Damn, this piece of junk usb key sitting around is only 260meg..
<paulmer> How hard is it to use pxe boot?
<ijeif> Flannel: can you remember the thread about it? I saw someone link to an alternative build with privacy treated more preciously
<paulmer> I don't have any cdrs and I need to load this magine immediately
<ijeif> the thread on the forum I mean
<ijeif> i'm unable to find it
<Flannel> paulmer: You can use the minimal ISO, which is only 8MB (and it downloads all the packages from the internet)
<paulmer> Excellent, thanks for the tip Flannel!
<Flannel> !mini | paulmer
<ubottu> paulmer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<evon> hello everyone. How do i change start up programs from the command line?
<Chamunks> zoug, If I could get in to do that startups thing under prefs I dont think that would boot with the server would it?
<michaelhoward78> evon cron -e
<ardchoille> evon: don't use cron -e, install sysv-rc-conf and use that to change startup programs
<ardchoille> michaelhoward78: cron -e isn't what he needed
<obiwan_> re
<obiwan_> me sali sin querer xd
<obiwan_> ooops sry
<michaelhoward78> ardchoille isnt what cron is for?
<ardchoille> michaelhoward78: no
<evon> ardchoille: what is that and why can't i use cron -e?
<michaelhoward78> ardchoille thanks for the explantion
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, hi, sorry to bother you again, so is this the correct format for the chown/chmod command? ... chmod 755 <dir> chown –R userid:userid
<ardchoille> evon: your cron -e is empty, unless you changed it. sysv-rc-conf is used to change startup programs
<evon> ardchoille: and that program will work in commandline?
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: chmod 755 dir is good if you only want to modify the dir iteslef and not subdirs
<ardchoille> evon: yes, I use it all the time
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, so how do I get it to also do the subdirectories?...add -R?
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: chown -R user:group  (not userid)
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: yes, -R is for "recursive"
<zoug> Chamunks: it should
<evon> ardchoille: what's the apt-get install name to install that program from commandline?
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, ah ok so the command should look like this, chmod 755 <dir> chown –R userid:group ......what would be the group?
<ardchoille> evon: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Chamunks> zoug, I'll give the server a reboot see how it worked.
<evon> ardchoille: says it could not find it when i tried that
<zoug> Chamunks: cool..
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: don't use userid, it's just user:group and you have to know the group
<ardchoille> !info sysv-rc-conf
<rcscomp> How do I use the "-u" option with apt-get to list packages that need to be installed?  I don't know which command to use it with.
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, what is a group then...i guess?
<rcscomp> -installed +upgraded
<ardchoille> evon: you need to enable the universe repo and try again
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: which group do you want to have group permission for the dir?
<evon> ardchoille: i think it's already enabled. how do i enable it through commandline? I can't remember which file i have to change
<Hilikus> hey guys
<aperson> !hi | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, i want to be added to the group, instead of the current user (apache for some reason?)
<ardchoille> evon: after you install sysv-rc-conf, run it with: sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Chamunks> zoug, Just that I'll let ya know if it works.
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: don't chown the /var/www folder, that's not what you want, apache will have problems
<obiwan_> ey  i'm back
<rcscomp> apt-get -u [what goes here?]
<obiwan_> i closed by error terminal with xkill
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: to add yourself to a group, see man adduser
<evon> ardchoille: i can't even install the program though.
<ardchoille> evon: Why not?
<MashaIvanova> MashaIvanova, no no its not the dir i'm trying to do, ah ok I will man adduser, cool thank you so much
<auser> hey, I've got a pretty specific question... I'm trying to install squashfs-tools with aptitude on karmic... when I install them on Jaunty I get the kernel-patch-squashfs package along with the squashfs-tools, in Karmic I can't find them, and squashfs just plain fails... any ideas?
<evon> ardchoille: says it can't find the package
<obiwan_> i closed too the open apps, they aren't now visible, but still in system monitor, and system is really, really laggy
<zoug> Chamunks: ok!
<auser> I could really use the help on this
<ardchoille> evon: did you enable the universe repo and update  your sources with: sudo apt-get update
<Maletor> how do i make my z 5500's work with ubuntu?
<kortmann> what is the suggested way of installing jdk on a fresh ubuntu install?
<obiwan_> i've got 7 cpu average! this is really bad
<LizardK|ng> obiwan_, load average?
<evon> ardchoille: I can't remember which file I need to update in order to enable that repository.  Can you remind me please
<obiwan_> how can i cut the head off those apps? to make sure they die
<auser> hm, anyone familiar with apt-get + squashfs?
<Hilikus> if i have my samba setting security = user, do i still need to use smbpasswd to set passwords and add users or i just need to maintain workin system accounts?
<ardchoille> evon: do you have a working desktop?
<obiwan_> yeah LizardK|ng , 7! it's ultrahigh
<sleepy_cat> on imagewriter i load the image i load the usb disk and i click on create .. now it says in details "unmounted usb drive" but shows no progress.. nor anything just stalls
<obiwan_> usually i got 0.3~0.6, now 7
<obiwan_> i yet tried kill -9, killall, right click close, xkill...
<obiwan_> they simply won't die
<auser> hm
<GodfatherofEire> I dont suppose there's any way to speed up /dev/random?
<Chamunks> zoug, I've found some init.d stuff that I may be able to work with.  But it appears to have failed.
<evon> ardchoille: nope no GUI. i need to turn of Gnome 3 shell in order to get it working
<Chamunks> zoug, I think that it only works when logged in via the gui.
<obiwan_> please how can i kill em?
<evon> ardchoille: i moved my system to a new case and the graphics don't work properly anymore. I want to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<obiwan_> i'm afraid my computer won't resist
<ardchoille> evon: I'm afraid I can't help with editing sources via command line
<ardchoille> I don't mess with my sources.list
<zoug> Chamunks: make a script, put it in /etc/init.d/ and then update via update-rc.d. more info on its manual
<zoug> Chamunks: also make your script executable
<auser> hm
<auser> anyone have any idea how to fix this: mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'
<evon> ardchoille: i just need to know where that source.list file is. I have no problem editing it manually
<IdleOne> evon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chamunks> zoug, thanks I'd never have thought about +x
<Brack101> Hey
<zoug> Chamunks: yeah, it is necessary
<Brack101> since updating my computer, it's going super slow, like my CPU is bogged down or something.  The only thing I see is that xorg takes up about 25% of my CPU at any given time. Is that normal?
<obiwan_> yeah i finally killed em :)
<Brack101> Ubuntu 9.04 if that helps
<michaelhoward78> obiwan_ how?
<zoug> Brack101: you can see what is eating your cpu in system monitor
<Brack101> zoug: It's xorg
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, ok cool so i got it except just one last question :) the command so far is chmod -R 755 <dir> chown -R user:group right?.....the -R in chown command does not make sense, do I need to add the -R?
<Maletor> Help, my Logitech Z-5500 will not work with 9.10. I can't get the optical out to play anything. What am I doing wrong?
<Chamunks> zoug, you think init.d files can be named things like rtorrentInit.bash ?
<friendishan> hello, my 2nd cable connection is not working (though it's working in windows XP)
<Chamunks> zoug, for example http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/attachment/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks/rtorrentInit.bash
<evon> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> evon: np
<auser> hm
<friendishan> my 2nd cable connection is not working (though it's working in windows XP)
<friendishan> you get my message? (maybe this network also has problem)
<IdleOne> friendishan: we see you
<auser> hey, I've got a pretty specific question... I'm trying to install squashfs-tools with aptitude on karmic... when I install them on Jaunty I get the kernel-patch-squashfs package along with the squashfs-tools, in Karmic I can't find them, and squashfs just plain fails... any ideas?
<zoug> Chamunks: yeah, it should work. in the script look for SCRIPTNAME. it says /etc/init.d/rtorrent
<friendishan> IdleOne: ok thanks
<Chamunks> zoug, found it what should I do here?
<roger21> hi, what would be the file that allow to set up the double click delay ?
<friendishan> my 2nd cable connection is not working (though it's working in windows XP)
<^Ocean^> is there a how to, to make a consol auto-logon (Not through gdm) with karmic ?
<zoug> Chamunks: sorry, brb
<friendishan> any help please!!
<bazhang> friendishan, be patient; providing many more details would help as well.
<[Neurotic]> Just want to ask - is it actually physically possible to install 9.10 on a Bios Raid1 system?
<Maletor> Help, my Logitech Z-5500 will not work with 9.10. I can't get the optical out to play anything. What am I doing wrong?
<lb36t> Can anyone help me with downgrading fro ubuntu 8.10 to hardy?
<IdleOne> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<IdleOne> lb36t: a fresh install is the only way
<lb36t> ok well that sucks
<yairgo> Is the recommended way to install java the bin or from apt-get?
<friendishan> i have 2 net connections (1 which i am using now) i have another cable connection which is not getting connected though it gets connected in win XP it says disconnected here please help! (it has to be automatic with DHCP)
<IdleOne> yairgo: from apt
<lb36t> i have an sis 771/671 chipset and unfortunatly there is just no support
<lb36t> i also cant find my xorg.conf file
<ardchoille> !xorg | lb36t There isn't one by default
<ubottu> lb36t There isn't one by default: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Hacksign> lb36t, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yairgo> IdleOne: thanks.  seems people I talk to are 50/50 on bin or apt-get
<ImJJames> system > Preferences > Appearance, set Visual Effects to 'none'. I dont see this on my xubuntu 9.10... where is it
<ImJJames> ??
<IdleOne> yairgo: milleage varies from person to person but the recommended way is to use software from the repositories
<Zeppelin> if i try out xfce, i can go back to GNOME right?
<ImJJames> yes
<ImJJames> u can
<Zeppelin> how do i install xfce
<Zeppelin> sudo apt-get install xfce-ubuntu ?
<ImJJames> xfce4
<ardchoille> ImJJames: system > Preferences > Appearance, Visual Effects tab
<ImJJames> dont know
<ImJJames> lol
<bazhang> Zeppelin, xubuntu-desktop package
<lb36t> ive been through most of this guys i even tried to add the resolutions through vim in a virtual console
<friendishan> i have 2 net connections (1 which i am using now) i have another cable connection which is not getting connected though it gets connected in win XP it says disconnected here please help! (it has to be automatic with DHCP)
<Zeppelin> bazhang
<Zeppelin> so
<lb36t> it just created a xorg.conf file that was blank
<Zeppelin> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<bazhang> Zeppelin, yes
<joe_____> good evening all
<sleepy_cat> is it possible to tile two windows vertically/horizontally like in XP
<ImJJames> ardchoille: its not there.. I dotn even see Preferences after syst
<maco> sleepy_cat: are you looking for a tiling window manager?
<maco> sleepy_cat: like, so everything is tiled?
<sleepy_cat> not really..
<ardchoille> ImJJames: Which distro are you using?
<sleepy_cat> i opened two folders on my desktop
<ImJJames> xubuntu 9.10
<sleepy_cat> i want to see whats there in them simultaneously
<ardchoille> ImJJames: you need to ask in #xubuntu
<maco> sleepy_cat: oh. dolphin, the file browser for kde, can do split view like that
<maco> sleepy_cat: sudo apt-get install dolphin
<friendishan> i have 2 net connections (1 which i am using now) i have another cable connection which is not getting connected though it gets connected in win XP it says disconnected here please help! (it has to be automatic with DHCP)
<sleepy_cat> maco: in Gnome
<lb36t> ok guys that just logged me out lol
<lb36t> how do i actually edit the xconf.org file
<IdleOne> lb36t: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maco> sleepy_cat: you can use dolphin inside gnome just fine. unfortunately nautilus doesnt have a split view feature yet, just tabs
<ardchoille> lb36t: it's xorg.conf and you edit it in a cli editor like nano or vim, you'll need sudo for that
<ImJJames> lb36t back it up first
<ImJJames> -)
<sleepy_cat> ok
<Hilikus> is there any way to customize the function keys on a microsoft keyboard?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Ben64> what the hell
<MashaIvanova> what was that?
<vajorie> Shirina: wtf
<snuxoll> !ops | Shirina
<ubottu> Shirina: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<SmithKurosaki> Spammer
<IdleOne> Ben64: ignore it. was a spam bot. don't accept any dcc file transfers you did not ask for
<xTheGoat121x> That was system-wide, across multiple channels
<Some_Person> someone ban Shirina
<Ben64> Shirina: if you want to send me viruses, you should use your ip
<n1lqj> power saving option in screen saver in 9.10 is freezing machine, anyone heard of this?
<snuxoll> back to our regularly scheduled programming
<Ben64> IdleOne: i know, but what is the purpose
<Izinucs> Is webDav supported in Kontact's Calendar?
<Hilikus> is there any way to customize the function keys on a microsoft keyboard?
<snuxoll> Hilikus: yup
<Maletor> should we be installing rubygems through synaptic/
<IdleOne> Ben64: ummm...your guess is as good as any
<friendishan> Shrina : wtf why r u doing this?>????
<friendishan> i have 2 net connections (1 which i am using now) i have another cable connection which is not getting connected though it gets connected in win XP it says disconnected here please help! (it has to be automatic with DHCP)
<lb36t> ok so ive opened the xorg.conf file and its blank?!
<ardchoille> Izinucs: you need to ask in #kubuntu
<snuxoll> Hilikus: open up System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<eedge> hmm, I bet that virus would have only affected Windows :0)
<snuxoll> Maletor: depends
<blakkheim> i didn't get anything from it
<blakkheim> i've got DCC on ignore :/
<Izinucs> ardchoille: did.. hoping for other kubuntu users here..
<Ben64> IdleOne: one time i had like 120+ of these, and each one opened two windows, and would only close in a certain order. took like 10 mins to fix
<ardchoille> lb36t: because that file isn't really used anymore
<Maletor> snuxoll, why?
<snuxoll> Maletor: gems works from the repositories, but there is headache involved as running commands installed by it as root, not to mention it's typically an older version of rubygems and casuses some issues with certain gems
<lb36t> ok so how can i manually add resolutions ?
<snuxoll> Maletor: I install it myself because of this
<sleepy_cat> vajorie:  imagawriter is giving problem
<MashaIvanova> hi guys, I have a quick question, how do I properly use the command chmod with chown, I use chmod 755 -R <dir> chown –R userid:group but get an error message "invalid user"
<IdleOne> !fixres | lb36t
<ubottu> lb36t: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: they are two seperate commands: sudo chmod -R 755 dir
<n1lqj> has anyone had their screen saver freeze ethe computer when the monitor is off?  (Karmic)
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, and then do chown?
<vajorie> hmm, obviously, pidgin isn't that good for irc...
<blakkheim> vajorie: try irssi
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: sudo chown -R user:group dir
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: don't use "userid"
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, so whats the diff between userid and user
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, ?
<Zeppelin> bazhang
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: userid is a number, user is the username
<Zeppelin> I installed it
<Zeppelin> things are messed up man
<Zeppelin> do i sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Zeppelin> ?
<FloodBot2> Zeppelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, ok thank you again
<n1lqj> oh well, back to the google gods, thanks anyhow
<Zeppelin> cuz i have like two of everything.. haha.. liek termanl, gedit, etc.
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: if you change the /var/www dir from www:data (user:group) you may have problems later
<Guest10460> I keep getting this error in terminal: SoundConverter needs python-gstreamer 0.10!  I believe I have python-gst10
<irnmn> What's the closest Ubuntu native app to smallftpd ?
<vajorie> blakkheim: I kinda like the weird look and feel of pidgin :) now if i can have dcc ignored so my netbook's screen doesn't get flooded like that again :))
<lb36t> !fixres event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, thats ok i'm changing it for a folder in /home
<^Ocean^> is there a how to, to make a consol auto-logon (Not through gdm) with karmic ?
<friendishan> i have 2 net connections (1 which i am using now) i have another cable connection which is not getting connected though it gets connected in win XP it says disconnected here please help! (it has to be automatic with DHCP)
<MashaIvanova> ardchoille, for which apache for some reason took control of
<blakkheim> ^Ocean^: try mingetty
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: why would you need to change ownerships of a folder in $HOME ?
<friendishan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8546222
<ardchoille> MashaIvanova: ah, ok
<friendishan> !connection
<friendishan> !ip
<kPb_in> hello all.. i m using ubuntu 9.10.. i formatted a logical partition to ext4 using gparted.. but now m not able to write it.. what can i do??
<matthew12> I keep getting this error in terminal: SoundConverter needs python-gstreamer 0.10!  I believe I have python-gst10 though...
<blakkheim> kPb_in: is it mounted?
<friendishan> !eth0
<^Ocean^> blakkheim: problem is im missing /etc/inittab and i dont seem to have a /etc/event.d/ either
<kPb_in> blakkheim, yes its mounted..
<blakkheim> ^Ocean^: oh my bad, didn't know ubuntu did it differently
<lb36t> ok im guessing i have to write my own xorg.conf file from scratch is that correct?
<blakkheim> lb36t: no
<lb36t> so whats the crack then? ive tried everything and im starting to go round in circles
<friendishan> please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8546222
<lb36t> ive opened the xorg.conf file and its empty
<ardchoille> !xorg | lb36t Please read this:
<ubottu> lb36t Please read this:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lb36t> i just have
<friendishan> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blakkheim> lb36t: hal makes it so you don't "need" an xorg.conf (unless using proprietary graphics drivers, if i understand correctly)
<ardchoille> lb36t: that page shows you how to add resolutions
<ardchoille> blakkheim: correct
<lb36t> right it shows you how to do it by editing the xorg.conf file , but mine is empty
<ardchoille> lb36t: did you read the whole page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding undetected resolutions
<friendishan> please read this :- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8546222 (IT"S URGENT)
<lb36t> ive also tried the xrandr command
<blakkheim> friendishan: saying the same thing over and over again doesn't make anyone want to help you any more
<hiexpo> need help with installing madwifi driver
<Zeppelin> ok
<friendishan> blakkheim : j thanks :(
<Zeppelin> I just did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and it appears that it is now working
<Zeppelin> but the GNOME envrioment is still present
<Zeppelin> how do i disable the GNOME
<blakkheim> hiexpo: ok, what's wrong?
<lb36t> when i try the xradnr command im told connot find output VGA
<lb36t> so whats my output?
<lb36t> im using a laptop by the way
<darkham> Shihan,
<Chamunks> zoug, I figured it out from a script on the site I have an init.d script now.. I'm going to test it and life should be fantastic thanks for the support.
<darkham> Sh
<indus> Zeppelin: remove it
<hiexpo> ok did sudo apt-get madwifi and it downloaded ok now the next part it is telling me to do ins unload all interfaces ok np next is says to cd to where i unpack the essentials
<indus> Zeppelin: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<lb36t> anyone?
<zoug> Chamunks: remember to +x
<zoug> Chamunks: :)
<blakkheim> hiexpo: madwifi is in the repos?
<blakkheim> hiexpo: i get no results when i search for it. i use madwifi on my eeepc and i compiled it
<lb36t> can anyone help me?
<zoug> Chamunks: let me know if it works
<Chamunks> zoug, the script should take care of that but I'll check to make sure.
<kheera> lb36t: no idea what xradnr even is
<eshi> Hello, is there any way to improve how PDFs render with evince (using cairo)?
<zoug> Chamunks: you took the same script that you showed me?
<indus> nope
<Chamunks> zoug, the .bash one
<hiexpo> ok let me explain again i got it from the repos it said do this 1 sec ok
<[Neurotic]> *swears profusely* any idea why I can't install grub2 on my Bios Raid1 harddrive? Everything else installs just fine except for the bootloader :P
<blakkheim> hiexpo: madwifi is not in the ubuntu repos
<matthew12> Soundconverter keeps insisting I need python-gstreamer0.10, but I'm pretty sure I have it. What can I do?
<hiexpo> found it here
<Chamunks> zoug, I'm not sure where the heck it put it :S...
<hiexpo> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<Whacka> Hey, after updating to 9.10 from 9.04 (late, I know) Firefox (3.5.6) is crashing when I use flash, in YouTube it crashes after 2 or 3 videos. I had no problems with shiretoko in 9.04.
<zoug> Chamunks: i usually put my shell scripts in my init.d dir and run the update-rc.d command. and it works.
<indus> Whacka: using 64 bit?
<Whacka> indus: Nope, 32
<indus> Whacka: then dont know
<Chamunks> zoug, this is so strange it says that Its installed and ready to go but theres no /rtorrent in /etc/init.d/
<hiexpo> did you find it
<Myrtti> Ubuntu guide has been an unsupported source of advice since stoneage, hiexpo
<hiexpo> ok so than what should i do
<kPb_in> any ideas.. i m using ubuntu 9.10.. i formatted a logical partition to ext4 using gparted.. but now m not able to write it.. partition is mounted too.. what can i do??
<hiexpo> download it
<zoug> Chamunks: that page says, it wont work on some systems. :D
<Chamunks> zoug, lol true enough... sigh but it has more options :P
<zoug> Chamunks: can you toss me that link again?
<Chamunks> zoug http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/attachment/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks/rtorrentInit.bash
<eshi> Hello, is there any way to improve how PDFs render with evince (using cairo)? I've got a few PDFs that seem to render horribly with sub-pixel settings on.
<zoug> Chamunks: i think you should follow the comments..
<Chamunks> zoug, I might have missed one but I think I did well so far.
<four> does anyone here use the main menu screenlet?
<four> in ubuntu 9.10
<allowoverride> question - if someone has links pm me thanks... i will take a look at it....    i have a 64bit os and 64bit arch. i have some programs not supported by 64bit os at this time. I was in here a few weeks back, and someone mentioned, "just run 32bit env" .  can someone give me a clue/links on how to do so? nothing to fancy, just a few bits of info. point me in a good direction. thanks
<^Ocean^> is there a how to, to make a consol auto-logon (Not through gdm) with karmic ?
<Ouarza> Hello,
<Ouarza> I'd like to save the accounts of kmail. Just the accounts because I'm imap. How?
<ardchoille> Ouarza: Try asking in #kubuntu
<Ouarza> ok
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<snuxoll> again?
<Some_Person> !ops | Audra
<ubottu> Audra: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DNS777> wtf
<Ben64> ffs
<paulmer> * DCC RECV MOTHER_SPANKS_CHILD_RATHER_HARD.MPEG to Audra aborted.
<zackattack> ugh
<paulmer> oh for fucks sake
<vajorie> ok ok I'll change from pidgin damnit!
<blakkheim> sure is nice to have DCC ignored
<zackattack> that was annoying
<fossiiil> hello
<DNS777> same here
<Amaranth> !ohmy | paulmer
<ubottu> paulmer: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<elky> paulmer, no need to swear.
<fossiiil> how to disable ipv6 networking in Karmic?
<DNS777> like some1 tried a ctcp attack
<DNS777> who is audra
<DNS777> ?
<fossiiil> there's no module named ipv6 loaded (lsmod)
<kPb_in> WTF
<Chamunks> zoug, I seem to have followed the comments fully except for the firs just under start configuration I dont know if its necessary.
<Pizza1337> anyone else DCC send? its annoying *changes the settings*
<elky> DNS777, a spammer that is now banned from here. pretend it never happened and carry on with your support giving/getting
<indus> whats dcc
<four> does anyone here know of a channel for help with screenlets?
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/d5a4b601b
<blakkheim> on irssi, /ignore #ubuntu DCC
<blakkheim> stops it from doing anything
<bdoel> halo
 * ejat pokes elky
<elky> ejat, anything in particular?
<allowoverride> any 64 bit users here today?
<Steil> yup
<Ben64> allowoverride: indeed
<shazbotmcnasty> Audra is spamming me with illegal video uploads
<askvictor> I want to install firefox 3.0 in karmic for testing of websites, but the package firefox-3.0 is version 3.5.6 and doesn't seem to install any binaries. Any ideas how I can get firefox 3?
<allowoverride> hello Ben64
<allowoverride> you got a moment?
<Ben64> shazbotmcnasty: welcome to 4 mins ago
<shazbotmcnasty> it's happened a whole bunch o' times
<Ben64> allowoverride: sure
<shazbotmcnasty> D:<
<eshi> Hello, is there any way to improve how PDFs render with evince (using cairo)? I've got a few PDFs that seem to render horribly with sub-pixel settings on.
<allowoverride> Ben64: welp. here let me paste this '
<allowoverride> question - if someone has links pm me thanks... i will take a look at it....    i have a 64bit os and 64bit arch. i have some programs not supported by 64bit os at this time. I was in here a few weeks back, and someone mentioned, "just run 32bit env" .  can someone give me a clue/links on how to do so? nothing to fancy, just a few bits of info. point me in a good direction. thanks\
<Ben64> shazbotmcnasty: yeah, sucks, guess just ignore dcc
<allowoverride> im stuck with a few progs.. so im trying to find a work around
<calebkilldja> hi
<Ben64> allowoverride: which programs? pretty much everything has a 64bit version, if it doesn't you can install 32bit libraries and 32bit stuff can work
<SparkyFlary> anyone used Abiword? i tried opening .doc and i cant see the pictures in it
<allowoverride> Ben64: lightning for thunderbird
<allowoverride> Ben64: yes that is what i need,, 32bit libs. im on 9.10. can you give me a link or a quick howto
<Ben64> allowoverride: not sure what lightning is
<crabgrass> hey all. i have a php page that renders in epiphany, but not firefox. any ideas why? http://208.106.87.208:666/02/skylab/video.php is the link.
<allowoverride> there are some cross overs progs, and plugins. some arent working
<allowoverride> Ben64: you should check it out ;)
<zero-cool> hi
<LizardK|ng> will jaunty install on a 386?
<allowoverride> google calendar extension for thunderbird
<allowoverride> LizardK|ng: i dont see why not
<hiexpo> well im glad i got help and know how to install this driver maybe next week hugh
<askvictor> LizardK|ng: I think the default kernel expects a pentium or better
<ardchoille> allowoverride: I have been looking for the google calendar extension for tb too
<Ben64> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/0.9/contrib/linux-x86_64/lightning-0.9-linux-x86_64.xpi
<Ben64> looks like 64bit version to me
<LizardK|ng> allowoverride, i seem to recall reading that 386 support was going to be dropped from the kernel a few versions back
<allowoverride> for 32 bit os and arch it works great
<allowoverride> lightning that is
<allowoverride> you can export to .ical file
<allowoverride> load up to gmail
<allowoverride> no prob
<allowoverride> did it donight
<Ben64> allowoverride: you see what i said?
<FloodBot1> allowoverride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> allowoverride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kapu> hello ubuntu people
<ZanQdo> hi, can I make a bootable ubuntu netbook remox 9.10 from a different distro? (suse)
<allowoverride> but.... i am not able to run lightning on my new 64 thunderbird prog
<allowoverride> x_86_64
<crabgrass> ...anyone?
<kapu> I run openbsd, but their chat room is full of grumpy people
<Ben64> allowoverride: dude btw, don't use enter as punctuation, more stuff on one line = more better
<Ben64> allowoverride: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/0.9/contrib/linux-x86_64/lightning-0.9-linux-x86_64.xpi <--- looks like 64bit version of lightning to me
<kapu> I've always found ubuntu users much more pleasant
<allowoverride> Ben64: what did you say
<allowoverride> im in 3 rooms
<askvictor> LizardK|ng: You could install onto a pentium-class machine, compile and install a kernel for 386, then rip the disk out and put it into your 386. Or something similar
<Ben64> allowoverride: do you not have a client that can separate channels?
<allowoverride> Ben64: where did you find that link?
<_Techie_> how can i logout using command line, my mouse still isnt working properly off of boot
<Ben64> allowoverride: the google is strong with me
<allowoverride> Ben64: Lightning 0.9 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.5.6.
<Ben64> _Techie_: CTRL+ALT+Backspace should bring you to the login screen
<LizardK|ng> it's just kinda sad that i was able to run linux 2.4.x on a 386 with 16 MB of ram and now you can't run 2.6.x on it anymore
<allowoverride> shrugs
<wwmorgan> is there a way to force a USB device to be registered at low speed instead of full speed? My low speed USB devices work but full speed ones fail to be enumerated.
<_Techie_> Ben64, from default zapping is disabled in karmic
<Ben64> _Techie_: zapping?
<_Techie_> Ben64, ctrl alt backspace
<Ben64> whoa, why would they do that
<allowoverride> howto paste a link in thunderbird add-ons
<allowoverride> brb
<_Techie_> Ben64, because too many cabbages were accidentaly killing their X sessions and losing work
<ImJJames> f
<ImJJames> t
<Ben64> _Techie_: do you need to log out or shut down, or what exactly
<allowoverride> quess i will just wget that link lol
<corinth> I set Ubuntu to auto-login my account. Now, NetworkManager Applet prompts me for my sudo password when the desktop first loads. How can I fix this?
<_Techie_> Ben64, log out preferable, kinda excessive to shutdown -r to change my resolution
<SparkyFlary> anyone used Abiword? i tried opening .doc and i cant see the pictures in it
<mneptok> _Techie_: zapping works in Karmic. alt-sysreq-k
<Ben64> _Techie_: re-add ctrl+alt+bksp to karmic?
<_Techie_> mneptok, if this works, your a god
 * mneptok flexes
<Ben64> lol
<z987k> just did a minimalistic install with icewm, installed wicd for network managing, but when I run /usr/sbin/wicd (not in path) it starts a daemon but doesn't give me a gui... yet it should
<Ben64> i've never had any luck with sysreq
<Ben64> reisub never ever ever works
<brenley> I need help with a flashplugin-nonfree issue with the new distribution.
<allowoverride> Ben64: thanks... that will work.
<allowoverride> i dont know how i downloaded the non 64 version..
<askvictor> LizardK|ng: LInux is a kernel. It runs on just about any cpu you can throw at it (well, as long as it has an MMU). This includes 386. Ubuntu has a certain use case that requires a fast CPU. If you want to run linux on a 386, you can, just a different version. There are plenty of embedded devices running linux 2.6 that have less resources than a 386 with 16Megs.
<sleepy_cat> i wanted to install ubuntu 9.10 but then it said there is 1 error in the iso file.. (i ran the live user worked well i later i checked for integrity then it gave that error) i wanted to know is downloading a new version my only hope ?
<mneptok> sleepy_cat: no. Obi-Wan Kenobi is your only hope.
<etfb> sleepy_cat, Yes.  And check your CD burner because it might be misbehaving.
<brenley> what about once we get it in stalled and get the flashplugin error?
<mneptok> sleepy_cat: and yes, you need to re-download. and use a torrent to ensure such problems don;t happen again.
<brenley> which prevents me from further updating the distrution.
<asphix> hello everyone, my first time in IRC
<indus> asphix: welcome to ubuntu
<indus> !hi | asphix
<ubottu> asphix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<allowoverride> Ben64: ok. now thats finished. could you guide me in right direction to install 32bit env/libs.
<indus> allowoverride: nothing to do really, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Ben64> allowoverride: why not just install the 64bit version of lightning?
<allowoverride> indus: how will that effect my 64 bit env. will it?
<indus> but iam not sure if that is the answer you look for
<allowoverride> Ben64: i did, it works, thanks
<indus> allowoverride: nvm
<allowoverride> nvm?
<indus> never mind, ignore me
<allowoverride> why?
<Ben64> allowoverride: then why do you need 32bit libs
<allowoverride> i want them
<dethray> having problems with external speakers not muting when plugging in headphones, Ive tried using espd in my alsa conf but when I unplug my headphones the sound is very low like the front speakers are not coming back on...
<allowoverride> Ben64: like i stated b4. some progs will not work
<Ben64> allowoverride: which? you might just not be seeing the 64bit versions
<allowoverride> is there a 64 bit ms publisher replacement out there?
<brenley> can someone help me with a slightly easier query?
<allowoverride> Ben64: true. i just loaded the os only a few times.
<dnivra_> brenley: it's best to ask your question rather than asking to ask. just ask your question and someone will help you out.
<kcj1993> anyone in here know how to get checkinstall to make .deb packages without installing them?
<allowoverride> Ben64: im trying to recreate all that i have used the past 2 years.. its not going to be so simple. all the plugins.. progs. so forth... vm
<kcj1993> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<brenley> Hello, I am having issues with the Flashplugin-nonfree package.  its broken and i can't get rid or update it.
<Ben64> allowoverride: almost everything for ubuntu comes in 32 and 64 bit versions, if you're looking to recreate windows, you're aiming for the wrong thing
<allowoverride> ok so simply : sudo apt-get install ia32-libs   i got that... just gathering some input to decide. oh and no im not running windows lol...
<dnivra> brenly: just go to synaptic package manager and select "Remove completely" or whatever option that sounds similar.
<allowoverride> how funny
<brenley> dn - that's not working.  it just refuses to do anything.  is there a terminal command i can use?
<asphix> I have Karmic Koala. Soundcard: SoundblasterLive.. when using digital output, sound stammers. It is a pulseaudio issue. Any idea?
<Scott__> bently u need to purge
<Scott__> brenley sorry
<allowoverride> rather than asking the why questions, how about just respond with the hows ;)
<brenley> purge?  how do i do that?
<Scott__> i am pm ing u brenly check
<BZiadie> Hi. I have a question. Not sure if this is the right place. I want to install Ubuntu Desktop Remix on my Asus EEE PC 1000HE. I'm doing it from a USB. I've had to change "isolinux" and "isolinux.cfg" to "syslinux" and "syslinux.cfg" to get it to show the boot menu. Now when I select the option to try out Ubuntu, or install it, the screen goes black and the cursor indicates that it's loading, but it never gets past this screen. D
<kcj1993> brenley: stick your finger down your throat
<Ben64> allowoverride: well to me it seems like you went to ubuntu from windows, and now you're looking to recreate everything you had on windows exactly how it was. but the problem is many windows programs aren't going to be available on linux, and similar programs for linux are going to work fine on 64 bit.
<allowoverride> so i asked what Effect will loading sudo apt-get install ia32-libs  have on my 64bit env...
<maco> kcj1993: stop, please
<allowoverride> Ben64: way off lol...
<kcj1993> ok sorry
<allowoverride> i been using linux/unix for some time... i been using ubuntu for um... 6 months
<Ben64> allowoverride: well how about this: what programs do you want that do not work with 64 bit?
<allowoverride> im going one by one at the moment Ben64
<allowoverride> thunderbird was the last one. thats done...
<Ben64> one by one from what
<asphix> I have Karmic Koala. Soundcard: SoundblasterLive.. when using digital output, sound stammers. It is a pulseaudio issue. Any idea?
<allowoverride> typical programs i used for various things
<allowoverride> ill let you know
<allowoverride> as i come accross issues . hows that sound
<allowoverride> :)
<Ben64> where is this list of programs you need to work in 64bit, but don't
<allowoverride>  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs was good input. thanks
<allowoverride> well i would say right now, the most probs im having are with plugins
<allowoverride> for firefox 3.5
<allowoverride> and um.. what effect will sudo apt-get install ia32-libs have on my 64 bit env....
<allowoverride> if you dont know, its ok,  i dont expect everyone to know everything :)
<allowoverride> Ben64: i dont think there is a replacement for linuxj2k at the moment for 64bit
<askvictor> allowoverride: ia32-libs don't have any effect on 64 bit programs.
<askvictor> s/don't/doesn't/
<allowoverride> askvictor: thanks victor... i like to know what im loading b4 i load it. no offense. i just dont load things on my box.
<dethray> Hmm
<allowoverride> askvictor: you sed'ing?
<allowoverride> hehe
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<wwmorgan> I don't have the module ehci-hcd in my 9.10 install. Should I? What module negotiates full speed USB enumeration?
<askvictor> allowoverride: fair enough, though if it's from a mainline repo (and often even it it's not) it usually pretty easy to uninstall
<_Techie_> karmic isnt detecting my USB mouse @ boot is this bug fixed in one of the updates
<allowoverride> askvictor: true. thanks
<dethray> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch-dig eapd probe_mask=1 position_fix=1  <--- Can I use that in my alsa-base.conf?  Just want to make sure this goes through.. :)
<Ben64> allowoverride: you're asking questions, but you don't seem to know what you want
<askvictor> allowoverride: nah, just vim and perl ;)
<allowoverride> hahah
<Ben64> allowoverride: installing 32bit libraries doesn't magically make everything work
<allowoverride> fine... Ben64 like i said, im going one by one
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<allowoverride> ill let you know ;
<allowoverride> 0;)
<Ben64> allowoverride: right, but one by one FROM WHAT
<asphix> I have Karmic Koala. Soundcard: SoundblasterLive.. when using digital output, sound stammers. It is a pulseaudio issue. Any idea?
<Ben64> holy crap
<allowoverride> Ben64: ok now thats what i need to know,,,
<askvictor> allowoverride: if you're truly paranoid you'll take a backup (or lvm snapshot) of your system before each and every update ;)
<allowoverride> i just listed one... Ben64
<portuguese> how do i get my built in webcam to work? some help please
<Ben64> allowoverride: the more you explain, the more people can help, stop being so damn secretive
<_Techie_> karmic isnt detecting my USB mouse @ boot is this bug fixed in one of the updates
<corinth> I set Ubuntu to auto-login my account. Now, NetworkManager Applet prompts me for my sudo password when the desktop first loads. How can I fix this?
<cdm101> Hi - how do I edit Grub 2's settings to make the menu delay shorter?
<allowoverride> askvictor: lol ok thats true... i like to do scp's here and there when i think a possible fail will occur, or somethin havent done b4
<allowoverride> Ben64: i havent had a chance to check out my other box yet, i been typing to you
<allowoverride> sheshhh
<allowoverride> bbiab
<cdm101> corinth: It's not asking for your sudo password, it's asking for your keyring password -- as far as I know, it's not possible to get around this, although setting your keyring password to blank may work. I have never tried this, though.
<dnivra> cdm101: set timeout in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. that's what you need i guess.
<corinth> Right, cdm101. Keyring. There's no way around this...? o_O
<cdm101> dnivra: there's a fairly giant "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" comment at the top... is there somewhere I'm supposed to edit?
<_Techie_> cdm101, corinth, research pam and figure out how to get that to pass the password through
<dnivra> cdm101: back up the grub.cfg JUST IN CASE. and there's a set timeout=10. Think that's what you need to edit.
<Flannel> cdm101, dnivra: if you install startupmanager its got a GUI for most GRUB2 things
<cdm101> _Techie_: pam DOES pass the password through -- the problem is that he has his system set up to not require the password.
<cdm101> Flannel: Really? I thought that disappeared with Grub 1. Thank you.
<Flannel> dnivra, cdm101: no, grub.cfg gets automatically generated, any edits you make will be lost.  It's some file in /etc/grub/ you need to edit (or use startupmanager)
<_Techie_> cdm101, corinth, research pam and figure out how to get that to pass the password through
<Flannel> or maybe /etc/grub2/ whatever the path is
<bbalajirao> Hello Room.
<_Techie_> karmic isnt detecting my USB mouse @ boot is this bug fixed in one of the updates
<bbalajirao> How do I disable Ubuntu One?
<cdm101> _Techie_: you just said that. If you have some sorta amendment to what you said, you could say that.
<Mefached> How do I prevent Ubuntu from installing things from Apt with a config file already made? I'd prefer to configure everything myself.
<cdm101> _Techie_: the password is not stored in plaintext... the computer does not KNOW the password.
<_Techie_> sorry cdm101 hit the up arrow to repeat my problem, and didnt hit it enough times
<cdm101> _Techie_: alright :)
<cdm101> Flannel: thanks for the heads-up about startupmanager
<DNS777> mefached: download the source code and compile on your own
<Dday> My sound doesn't work
<Mefached> DNS777: That would defeat the entire purpose of having a package manager like apt-get
<roger21> Mefached, if you have a custom config file, apt detects it and ask you what to do
<DNS777> cool
<DNS777> i didnt know
<Flannel> Mefached: You don't (the config file will be part of the package) just gut those config files and start over if that's really what you want
<evon> i cannot connect to my wireless network anymore.  Windows can connect to the network but mint can't. I have the same problem on my laptop.  Can anyone help?
<Mefached> Flannel: Where are they? I can't recall where they're placed.
<asphix> I have Karmic Koala. Soundcard: SoundblasterLive.. when using digital output, sound stammers. It is a pulseaudio issue. Any idea?
<Flannel> Mefached: Config files? they're all in /etc/
<ardchoille> evon: you're in Linux mint? You need to be in their support channel
<Mefached> Flannel: Thank you.
<Dday> Does anyone know how to get sound working in ubuntu?
<evon> ardchoille: tried them and no help. Besides i have the exact same problem on my ubuntu machine where I was talking to you from before
<ardchoille> evon: We don't support Mint here
<DNS777> dday, what is not working exactly?
<evon> ardchoille: i need help for my ubuntu machine. which i am not using right now
<evon> ardchoille: it's right beside me
<tomcyl> hi all
<Dday> I can't hear any sound DNS777, it worked perfectly when i was on 9.04. But since upgrading to 9.10 it no longer owrks
<friendishan> how do i edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Mefached> ardchoille: Except that Mint is just Ubuntu with things added. If you don't support Mint, then do you only support users with GNOME immediately after install, or what? Doesn't Mint use the same kernel and everything?
<tomcyl> can someone tell me how to install my wireless driver?
<evon> friendishan: sudo gedit
<ardchoille> Mefached: We don't support Mint here
<friendishan> evon thanks
<evon> tomcyl: go to "hardware drivers" i think it's in preferences or administration
<Mefached> ardchoille: That's really amusing, actually, since #slackware has no problem supporting Zenwalk and Vector. I thought Ubuntu was the friendly community, eh?
<tomcyl> what i mean , it worked before
<DNS777> dday: maybe you can change the driver, click on the speaker in your taskbar on the top right, with right mouse button, choose settings, and check the hardware tab
<evon> ardchoille: if you can help i'd appreciate it. i need it for my ubuntu machine.
<ardchoille> Mefached: Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is a better venue for this?
<Dday> hardware tab is empty DNS777
<DNS777> oops
<woodyjlw> is there anyway to get ubuntu to create a live usb that is not a ubunt iso ?
 * askvictor sometimes sneaks into #debian to ask ubuntu-related questions, and vice versa, but keeps quiet about it
<sweetandy> UBUNTU SUCKS
<sweetandy> >_>
<sweetandy> <_<
<FloodBot3> sweetandy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mefached> askvictor: If you just ask the question, usually people won't even notice. They're always so anal about providing support for distros that are pretty much exactly the same.
<ardchoille> !ops | sweetandy
<ubottu> sweetandy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Scott__> dnivira check pm
<andrew_46> Mefached: Strictly speaking the slackware channel is at ##slackware :)
<evon> ardchoille: ok now i am on my ubuntu machine. you happy now?
<Mefached> andrew_46: Heh, yeah, I just never bother with ## since I'm redirected, etc
<askvictor> Mefached: I know. That's why I keep quiet about it
<arma_grada> hi
<andrew_46> Mefached: I will acknowledge it is a small point :)
<DNS777> dday look in your query
<arma_grada> hi
<brenley> is it possible to do remote management with ubuntu?
<evon> can anyone help me with my wireless card? i cannot connect to any detected networks.  I am able to connect these networks from windows but no ubuntu.
<Mefached> evon: What's the card?
<askvictor> brenley: what do you mean by remote management?
<kheera> brenley: yes. look into vnc and ssh and the two together.
<evon> Mefached: it's a broadcom chipset
<brenley> askvictor: have someone access my laptop remotely and fix a problem for me...
<evon> Mefached: i can see networks but not connect
<firefitrwife> ok this may seem like a really stupid question but I'm having trouble with flash. Everything can play, but i cannot control it once it starts (pausing and whatnot)
<Mefached> evon: I have a BCM4306 in my laptop. The restricted hardware recommended driver worked fine.
<tomcyl> ok, what about change my screen resolution?
<Mefached> evon: Are you using the right driver?
<SaBot> can a minimal install deal with sata ahci drives? this install is going extremely slow
<_Techie_> karmic isnt detecting my USB mouse @ boot is this bug fixed in one of the updates
<evon> Mefached: well it was working up to 2 days ago and I've never had a problem before
<askvictor> brenley: yes. If you're not behind a firewall, you could just go System->Prefs->Remote Desktop
<evon> Mefached: so i am assuming yes
<Mefached> evon: That's very strange. Have you upgraded distro version recently? I'm still on 9.04.
<ardchoille> Mefached: perhaps Mint does something slightely different than Ubuntu does and that is the reason for the problem?
<evon> Mefached: it was working even after i upgraded
<Mefached> ardchoille: The person said the problem was repeated on the Ubuntu machine, and again, I assume #ubuntu supports users who don't use GNOME, right?
<tomcyl> can someone tell me how to change my screen resolution?
<evon> ardchoille: my goodness man i said that i have the same problem on my ubuntu machine that i am using right now
<Mefached> evon: Then I'm forced to assume it's a hardware issue if nothing has been changed.
<evon> Mefached: but a hardware issue on both computers at the same time?
<evon> Mefached: i would have concluded an ubuntu issue
<firefitrwife> tomcyl System > Preferences > Display
<evon> Mefached: maybe i'll try reinstalling my drivers
<Mefached> evon: It's more likely, to me, that there would be a double hardware fault than that a lack of changes in software would cause different results.
<Mefached> evon: Try that. See if it works.
<tomcyl> thanks
<firefitrwife> no prob
<evon> Mefached: but yet the same hardware works fine in windows on both machines
<tomcyl> but my dont have Preferences > Display
<Mefached> evon: Oh. I didn't see that.
<evon> Mefached: hehe
<firefitrwife> what are you running?
<bigd1> Hi, I have set up a network with samba.  I there a way to allow my client system to mount the drive of my server system?  I need to see the whole drive not just one or two directories.
<jaki_> ce__EmoooT
<bigd1> hemp me
<tomcyl> i runing ubnutu
<bigd1> me too, ubuntu
<firefitrwife> which version?
<bigd1> 9.04
<_Techie_> karmic isnt detecting my USB mouse @ boot is this bug fixed in one of the updates
<tomcyl> how to check?
<firefitrwife> System > About Ubuntu
<ardchoille> tomcyl: lsb_release -CS
<tomcyl> 8.10
<tomcyl> too old?
<firefitrwife> no
<tomcyl> so?
<bigd1> How do I mount a drive from a client system to my server.  I want to use the drive in the second system in the file system of the first.  does that make sense?
<SnakDoc> bigd1: look up nfs
<Ce__EmoooT> ce___EmoooooT
<bigd1> snakedoc I am using somba
<SnakDoc> then just share the drive
<firefitrwife> have you tried .config/monitors.xml?
<SnakDoc> you do that in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bigd1> SnakDoc: do I need to use nfs instead of samba?
<SnakDoc> samba works with windows so your choice
<firefitrwife> or you can take the xrandr route
<tomcyl> they also call Gnome 2.24.1?
<bigd1> firefitrwife: what is xrandr?  diff protocal?
<SnakDoc> bigd1:  u mounting this on windows or another linux machine
<bigd1> SnakDoc: windows
<maco> bigd1: a command for on-the-fly reconfiguring X
<SnakDoc> so share on windows ? or wanting to mount on windows
<firefitrwife> tom do you know what you want it set to? if so then
<brenley> i need someone to help me get rid of a package called flashplugin-nonfree.  i have done everything scott___ told me to do but nothing seems to work
<bigd1> I want to see my windows drive in my linux file manager.  if i could go the other way also that would be good.
<tomcyl> what you you mean by config/monitors.xml?
<firefitrwife> $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode ####x###
<SnakDoc> bigd1: you can do both but wouldn't share whole file system
<firefitrwife> at the end being the resolution you want
<askvictor> bigd1: you'd have to share the entire drive under windows = big security risk
<SnakDoc> bigd1: also samba is what you need. are you wanting this to mount on every boot ?
<sreekumar> hello, i am a begginer
<bigd1> SnakDoc: idealy yes, I would like to mount on everyboot.
<bigd1> Askvictor, why is it a security risk?
<nomad77> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SnakDoc> bigd1: anyone has access to it more and likey depends on your settings
<SnakDoc> but never good idea
<firefitrwife> tom did you get that last command ?
<tomcyl> i dont get it
<bigd1> when you say anyone, do you mean anyone on the network?
<askvictor> bigd1: windows is a security risk in itself. Having the entire drive shared makes it worse. If know what you're doing, and can lock it down it should be OK.
<DNS777> dday did it work?
<chu_> hey guys, just playing around with the main-menu applet, and I'm wondering if it's possible to remove the menu icon? I can change it, but I would rather remove it. I've looked through gconf a bit, but I'm probably in the wrong place. Any help would be appreciated.
<bigd1> there are only two system on the net work.. and both are mine.. where is the security risk?
<firefitrwife> type xrandr in the command
<tomcyl> it  too hard to change screen resolution
<SnakDoc> bigd1: over the internet could be
<firefitrwife> that will give you your mins, max, and current
<firefitrwife>  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 for example wouldd be the command to change it to 1024x768
<tomcyl> i need my  screen resolution change please
<quietone> chu_: which icon do you mean?
<bigd1> SnakDoc: ok, yea of course on the internet, but both systems are connected to a router.  the router has a firewall.   is that still dangerous?
<firefitrwife> i'm sorry
<SnakDoc> bigd1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<chu_> quietone, I'm using the Mist gtk theme, so the icon for me is a small green tick. Normally it would be an Ubuntu logo (or perhaps a gnome foot, etc). It's the icon to the left of the Applications | Places | System menu
<tomcyl> where i input the command?
<firefitrwife> in the terminal
<firefitrwife> applications > Accesories > terminal
<firefitrwife> if you're not used to the shortcuts thats where you can visually find it
<SnakDoc> bigd1: i am no expert in security just idea of whole system scares me i would go more for shared folder and symbloic link to things u want to share
<quietone> chu_: ah, sorry I can't help.
<tomcyl> just typing  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768?
<dethray> Why does the new default audio mixer in 9.10 suck so hard? ;p
<tomcyl> it dont change!
<George_E> How do you restart apache in Ubuntu.
<Flannel> George_E: sudo service apache2 restart
<askvictor> George_E: or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<askvictor> depending on your version
<_Techie_> George_E, or via apachectl
<_Techie_> George_E, or via apachectl*
<firefitrwife> that command is if you want it at 124x768  change the last numbers to your monitor resolution
<Flannel> _Techie_: No, you don't want to use apachectl
<_Techie_> Flannel, whats wrong with apachectl
<quietone> dethray: do you mean the sound preferences that pop up when you click on the speaker icon?
<George_E> Thanks. How can I allow access to subfolders of /var/www in Apache?
<sreekumar> set permissions
<Flannel> _Techie_: That's what the init script/services uses.  It's another abstraction layer lower
<tomcyl> thanks anyway
<dethray> Well I can't get my dang headphones working and have the external speakers mute...using the old mixer I could...
<_Techie_> Flannel, thanks for clearing that up
<sreekumar> whats the best commandline IM in ubuntu?
<dethray> The new mixer has like no options
<Flannel> sreekumar: Try centerim, or bitlbee + IRC client
<indus> Flannel: those work for yahoo etc?
<sreekumar> thanks flannel
<quietone> dethray: I think we are in agreement. Now when I watch a movie from my PC, alert messages come through the HDMI very, very loud. a real nuisance to me and the family.
<Flannel> indus: They're supposed to, yes.  If yahoo has tweaked its protocol again to mess up third parties, I don't know if they've been fixed yet.
<dethray> Gah, that really sucks
<dethray> :(
<dethray> Gonna try and revert bck to the old mixer
<quietone> dethray: I'd be happy to revert to the 9.04 version, but I don't know how. Seems like you know how. Please tell me!
<sreekumar> centerm
<^Ocean^> can i write a norton ghost image useing DD to a hard disk ?
<aperson> is there a way to tell which repository is 404'ing from the terminal?
<aperson> when I'm updating apt, that is
<SnakDoc> aperson: should be in scrolling text
<aperson> SnakDoc, it tells me that there is one, not which
<aperson> or if it is, it's not telling me the full url
<tomcyl> i got it , it call screen resolution! but somebody can tell me why this screen can not change resolution? i have  2 same screen.
<SnakDoc> aperson: are you running any 3rd party repos just ran update on jaunty system and all was fine
<codezer0> tried to run webgoat on ubuntu but not running
<codezer0> please help
<tomcyl> i got 2 screen the same, VuewSonic 24" vs12324, one unknow
<SnakDoc> aperson: maybe mirror you are using give it a few should be up soon
<aperson> SnakDoc, yessir.
<aperson> SnakDoc, that's besides the issue :)
<aperson> SnakDoc, I just want to know how to positively id a 404'ing repo
<SnakDoc> aperson: it should list and hang at the server
<aperson> SnakDoc, ppa.launcpad.net isn't very helpful
<codezer0> help with running webgoat on ubuntu
<tomcyl> i need to restart
<aperson> SnakDoc, as I already said, it may be stopping on the specific repo, but it isn't giving me the full url of it, thus not letting me know which one is erroring
<aperson> I'm short of trying to wget the Release file on all of them
<SnakDoc> whats name of the one crashing ? then aperson
<aperson> SnakDoc, that's besides the point
<Dday> after moving from ubuntu 9.04-9.10 my sound no longer works, does anyone know what i should do?
<aperson> I can open up the software sources gui and find it out when I update them there, but that's not how I want to do it
<aperson> I want to not have to open up a gui to find it
<SaBot> Im trying to install ubuntu-minimal and I just get a kernel panic o_O It cant read the file system of the previous installation I want to write over
<SnakDoc> aperson: i use apt-get and it hangs when it hits bad repo
<SnakDoc> SaBot: you should have a package manger also to  install what you want
<sreekumar> how do i configure centerim with gmail?
<sreekumar> how do i configure centerim with gmail?
<aperson> SnakDoc, yes, it stops on one, but it doesn't give the full url of it
<SaBot> SnakDoc: package manager? I dont even have linux working
<aperson> SnakDoc, thus making me unable to tell what repo it specifically is
<xim_> what does it mean when my xwindows freezes solid (even the system clock) for excatly 13 seconds every few minutes while watching a movie in any program?
<SnakDoc> SaBot: i know there are a lot of how to for that
<sreekumar> anybody please help me to configure centerim with gmail
<aperson> SaBot, maybe format the system first with a gparted disc?
<SaBot> I just tried :(
<Flannel> sreekumar: gmail?
<sreekumar> yeah gmail
<quietone> Dday: have you tried the forums, lots of helpful 'how to's are there
<Flannel> sreekumar: You want to check your email?
<Flannel> I don't think you can
<SnakDoc> aperson: how is that not full url ?
<sreekumar> i mean i need to chat with ma friends over gmail via this centerim
<aperson> SnakDoc, for example http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages is NOT the full url
<sreekumar> ?
<frostdefrost> hello
<aperson> !hi | frostdefrost
<ubottu> frostdefrost: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<indus> aperson: what are you searching
<Flannel> sreekumar: Oh, google chat.  That's jabber, uh, I'm sure there's a page with the details of server and stuff, let me look
<sreekumar> ok.....
<indus> google talk is xmpp no?
<frostdefrost> does ubuntu/netbook remix come with VLC pre-installed?
<aperson> indus, I want to be able to tell what repo apt errors on.  It doesn't state the full url when it stops on one.
<indus> jabber is also
<Solorvox> hey guys, I'm still trying to get my digital tablet (drawing) to work.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008 If anyone could help that would be great!  BTW, 9.10 sees it as a usbhid device, clicks just don't work.
<Flannel> sreekumar: http://www.centerim.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#How_to_use_CenterIM_with_GTalk_.2F_Google_Talk_.3F
<aperson> frostdefrost, no, but it's easy to install
<SnakDoc> aperson: if i not mistaken http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/
<Flannel> sreekumar: You don't need to edit the config file, you can do it through centerim too (the fields are found under the jabber account type))
<frostdefrost> yes it's easy if you have an internet connection, but for an offline not\
<sreekumar> thanks Flannel
<aperson> SnakDoc, no
<SnakDoc> aperson: why is that not correct
<kenpark> !enter | frostdefrost
<ubottu> frostdefrost: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aperson> SnakDoc, http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementarydesktop/ppa/ubuntu would be a full url
<aperson> SnakDoc, but the error would only show http://ppa.launchpad.net/ thus it *isn't* correct
<SaBot> Yeah, I just tried reinstalling again
<SnakDoc> aperson: i don't know ur system and what you have added
<SaBot> "No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext4 etc etc"
<aperson> SnakDoc, again. that is besides the point
<aperson> Snadder, the point is: apt doesn't report the full url of the repo it errors on
<SaBot> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block(8,1)
<SnakDoc> aperson: how does full url help you anyway ?
<SaBot> I cant install this
<frostdefrost> ubottu, don't joke now, i'm trying to find some info.
<SaBot> :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<aperson> SnakDoc, because that'd be the reop that is 404'ing...
<aperson> repo*
<sreekumar> its ok nw....Flannel... configured
<xim_> what does it mean when my xwindows freezes solid (even the system clock) for excatly 13 seconds every few minutes while watching a movie in any program?
<SnakDoc> aperson: i do this if i got that message sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<frogzoo> xim_: cpu & ram?
<SnakDoc> and that doesn't work i try later may be a short downtime
<aperson> SnakDoc, that just ignore the bad repos
<Miansc> Today I installed kubuntu deskptop.... how do I get rid of it? it still shows up when i turn on my computer, it makes me login when before I didint need to.
<ardchoille> !puregnome | Miansc
<ubottu> Miansc: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<aperson> that sounds like the opposite
<Miansc> thanks.
<melik> how can i list all the packages installed on my ubuntu system
<aperson> oh, nevermind
<Miansc> gnome's hard to use :D
<|_ocke> bs
<_Techie_> ubuntu is having extreme trouble with my mouse, it refuses to work for about 1 minutes after boot and during this time spams unable to enumerate USB device on port XXX repeatedly to the console making any TTY sessions impossible to use
<ruge> hi folks
<ruge> would ubuntu run fine on P4 3.0Ghz processor and 512mb ram?
<Miansc> I also have edununtu, how do I get rid of that ardchoille
<andrew_46> ruge: I run it on less :)
<ruge> o rly
<ruge> awesome
<ruge> could i use WINE to run Adobe apps?
<ardchoille> Miansc: no idea, never used it
<aperson> ruge, I run it on a 1ghz with 1gb or ram and it runs fine
<z987k> having a wireless problem
<nnnnn> ruge i wouldn't try that
<Miansc> ok cool.
<aperson> ruge, you'd have to look that up in the wine compatibility db
<ruge> sure
<Miansc> What are your thoughts on kubuntu and ubuntu?
<dnivra> ruge: search for adobe applications that are there for ubuntu. acrobat reader is there for ubuntu.
<ruge> its just that
<Miansc> Why dont people prefer kubuntu, seems easier to use.
<ruge> i spent money on flash books
<z987k> did a min install of 8.04 with icewm, but wlan0 is not showing up, lshw -C shows it is there, the restricted modules are installed and it's a madwifi card
<aperson> Miansc, that's more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruge> i dont want them to go to waste XD
<Miansc> sorry
<Miansc> just wanted to hear peoples thoughts
<aperson> ruge, if it doesn't run in wine, it'll run in a virtual machine
<ruge> hmm
<ruge> virtualbox XP machine with only 512mb ram..
<wiehan> Hi, I've been using ubuntu for 2-3 years now. And I have barely ever experienced any "freezes", but this last week my ubuntu has been freezing 3+ times a day. I have no idea what is causing this, and have NO IDEA how to diagnose this. Please, I'm no expert, but have tried many things - I have scanned my hard drives for bad secotrs (that was fine) I have tried looking for a pattern in the freezing - but couldn't find any. What should I do?
<wiehan>  I feel like I'm using Windows again ;-)
<z987k> wiehan, look at your sysconfig after the crash
<ruge> wonder if a lot of web and graphic designer use ubuntu..
<aperson> wiehan, I can't be sure, but I had random freezes, and running e2fsck -cc on my drives fixed it
<andrew_46> ruge: virtualbox experience is always better with a lot of ram
<z987k> er syslog sorry
<z987k> yeah and e2fsck -cc helps if you have bad sectors on your hard drive
<wiehan> z987k - I tried that, but I have no idea what is going on there, don't know where to start.
<z987k> well what does it say right after the crash(they are timestamped)
<xim_> frogzoo: plenty of free cpu and ram according to my monitors, its always a 13 second freeze every time, i know becuase it freezes the clock and i can see the number that comes right after
<wiehan> z987k - But you can't run e2fsck -cc on a mounted filesystem? And At this stage I only have on hdd in my PC
<aperson> wiehan, live are what you should be running the checks from
<aperson> livecds*
<z987k> wiehan, livecd/usb/ect
<guntbert> wiehan: my first thought: a memory stick gone bad - run memtest
<wiehan> z987k - I honestly did that at least 4 times when the crashes started, and There was no problem and no improvement...
<z987k> -cc ?
<aperson> when running memtest, I've always been recommended to run on each stick of ram individually
<radioclass> re all
<radioclass> vrun roman pe aici?
<radioclass> :D
<guntbert> wiehan: but be sure to run the complete test (most errors only show up late in the process)
<wiehan> z987k i think I ran e2fsck -pcvf or somethin similar...
<guntbert> !ro | radioclass
<ubottu> radioclass: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<SnakDoc> aperson: how many test you let it run and why seperate ? i would only do that to find stick with issue if one was found
<z987k> do 2 c's
<z987k> it's a rw instead of ro
<SnakDoc> aperson: also what if you run dual channel memmeory
<aperson> SnakDoc, that's just what I've been told, I'd imagine it would be the easiest way to find a single bad stick
<z987k> wiehan, e2fsck -fcc
<aperson> SnakDoc, not to mention memtest takes forever
<wiehan> Ok, except for e2fsck and memtest, what else can I do, so that I don't have to come bother you guys again...
<z987k> check syslog, should be something there right after is crashed
<melik> would anybody be interested in helping me test a script out?
<aperson> wiehan, other than the normal fsck?
<aperson> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<melik> its a simple python script.
<Curly_Q> What brand of memory stick are you folks using?
<z987k> I have a wireless issure, I did a min install of 8.04 with icewm, but wlan0 is not showing up, lshw -C shows it is there, the restricted modules are installed and it's a madwifi card
<SnakDoc> aperson: it does take for ever i always heard to let run more than 9 passes took me 7 - 8 hours for just 2 gb
<Curly_Q> SnackDoc are you referring to a flash drive?
<mihu> Can anybody with a Radeon graphics card on Ubuntu 9.10 please help me out? Can you run "v4l-conf" (it's in package v4l-conf) and report the output to me? I get bogus values from the DGA support and want to pinpoint the problem. Thanks!
<SnakDoc> Curly_Q: was talking about running memtest
<Miansc> how do i remove kde again?
<Miansc> ! kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Miansc> ! gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Sacho> !puregnome | Miansc
<ubottu> Miansc: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Miansc> thats the one.
<aperson> !purgegnome > Miansc
<Sacho> Miansc: you can also /msg ubottu when looking for help :)
<Sacho> *from it
<quietone> help /msg
<Miansc> lol k
<aperson> and we can also pm the stuff to the user instead of sending it to the channel :P
<Curly_Q> I see SnackDoc. I bought a Sandisk 64 Gig memory stick and found out that it was a counterfeit stick. It has a tendency to crash and assign bogus hashed characters.
<Sacho> I didn't know! (:
<Miansc> so I installed some python ides and im ready to learn.
<Curly_Q> Kingston flash drive.
<Miansc> What things cna you make in python? can you make something like an audio convertor?
<Miansc> or player.
<aperson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aperson> Miansc, I'd ask #python
<wgrant> Miansc: You can make just about anything in any serious programming language
<Miansc> Ok.
<SnakDoc> Miansc: python is made for gluing apps together and fast programming not realtime apps
<Miansc> I dont understand though, how the command line can be powerfull?
<Miansc> Ohh..
<aperson> SnakDoc, I'd argue that is a matter of opinion
<aperson> but again, this isn't the place for this discussion :)
<wgrant> Miansc: Why wouldn't the command line be powerful?
<SnakDoc> aperson: run python doing gui conversion then run c++ doing gui conversion u will see c++ is faster
<Miansc> how do users open files in it?
<SnakDoc> aperson: sorry for being off topic
<Sacho> Miansc: what does "opening" a file mean?
<Miansc> how can they select thing.
<Solorvox> hey guys, I'm still trying to get my digital tablet (drawing) to work.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498008 If anyone could help that would be great! 9.10 sees it as a usbhid device, clicks just don't work.  wacdump shows it's working (pressure too)
<Miansc> like eg, converting an mp3.
<Curly_Q> Just curious, has anyone here used any professional programs in Ubuntu that compares with Adobe After effects and Acronis?
<robert__> Is there any way I can delete the windows bootloader from one of my hard drives? It remains there from a previous installation, and I don't want it to show up in GRUB.
<ardchoille> Miansc: You should see this page: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<aperson> Miansc, that all depends on the programs you use/have installed
<Miansc> uggh.
<dnivra> robert__: you can remove the entries from GRUB
<SnakDoc> Miansc: google google and start off simple btw
<nnnnn> robert, a safer way is just to modify the grub list
<Miansc> yep
<robert__> nnnnn: I looked at the grub.cfg file but it says specifically DO NOT EDIT, so I was weary.
<SnakDoc> Curly_Q: dd works for Acronis
<z987k> anyone help me with my networking problem?
<nnnnn> robert, well i haven't ever editied it for reasons like that... but if it bothers you that much
<Curly_Q> Thanks SnacDoc. I love Acronis for Windows.
<robert__> nnnnn: I'll save a backup, I suppose.
<robert__> nnnnn: Thanks.
<nnnnn> you may not beable to open your system if you deleate some entrys thats why
<SnakDoc> Curly_Q: dd command line and lets you do lots of imaging type task can even burn cd's with it very powerful
<aperson>  /etc/default/grub would be the place to edit
<Curly_Q> SnacDoc will DD copy NTFS Windows like Acronis?
<Miansc> I want to make visual python apps... anyway is there some sort of book/tut that has like python projects? in stead of just learning it, u make usefull thing.
<aperson> Curly_Q, dd will copy a disc regardless of what's on it
<Curly_Q> Nice.
<aperson> Miansc, take it to #python
<Miansc> I reckon its a betetr way of learning, like MVSC++ for beginers ebook
<aperson> Miansc, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<SnakDoc> Curly_Q: far as i know long as you can mount it dd will copy it
<dnivra> Miansc: head to #python. this is for ubuntu support only:).
<Curly_Q> Well that is a good point SnacDoc. Mounting is an issue in my past with Linux.
<X-Seti> ban audra, * DCC RECV MOTHER_SPANKS_CHILD_RATHER_HARD.MPEG
<Miansc> yes i heard the 3rd time
<aperson> SnakDoc, you don't eve have to be able to mount it :)
<X-Seti> i think its about time I stop using this server.
<chu_> hey, don't suppose anyone is using the Mist theme for gnome? I just screwed up and lost my menu picture, does anyone know wheree the icon is located for Mist?
<aperson> X-Seti, it's an attack on freenode :/
<X-Seti> yeah I know
<hacover> aperson, which host does the #python reside?
<mihu> Can anybody with a Radeon graphics card on Ubuntu 9.10 please help me out? Can you run "v4l-conf" (it's in package v4l-conf) and report the output to me? I get bogus values from the DGA support and want to pinpoint the problem. You don't need to have a Video4Linux device to run this test, just a Radeon grahics card. Thanks!
<Sacho> X-Seti: it's a good exercise for your personal spam protection ^_^
<aperson> hacover, If I was meaning another server, I would have mentioned it :P
 * X-Seti closes all the 20 dcc windows
<Johnaha> I want to make visual python apps... anyway is there some sort of book/tut that has like python projects? in stead of just learning it, u make usefull thing
<mneptok> X-Seti: "Audra" is not in this channel
<aperson> X-Seti, ignore dcc requests and you won't have a problem
<hacover> aperson, because i cant connect on irc.freenode.net on mIRC
<wgrant> X-Seti: That was dealt with some time ago.
<X-Seti> maybe they should disable the users command
<X-Seti> or who 0 0
<wgrant> hacover: You are on freenode now.
<aperson> hacover, well, you're on it now...?
<Sacho> Johnaha: /join #python
<mneptok> Johnaha: hi Miansc. you're still offtopic.
<BlouBlou> hacover: Does mIRC gives you any error?
<Johnaha> I thought i did
<Johnaha> LOL
<Johnaha> sorry
<ardchoille> mneptok: lol
<Johnaha> accident
<FloodBot3> Johnaha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Johnaha> i thought i was on pythopon
<c_nick> i installed U9.10 onto my PC now i did not format so it overwrote on my old Home folder.. the problem i am facing is.. i am not able to get firefox to work
<Johnaha> xchat sucks!!
<BlouBlou> !language | Johnaha
<ubottu> Johnaha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hacover> BlouBlou: no nothing pops up when i type /join #python
<c_nick> when i start ff it says sqlite is out dated when i take care of that.. it still gives that error
<aperson> c_nick, if you don't care about your firefox profile, you can delete your ~/.mozilla
<mine> how to add fonts
<infoclog> in installed ubuntu K series and i have got problems with my monitor.,
<c_nick> moreover when epiphanu and midori also does not work
<Curly_Q> SnakDoc will dd work the same way within Windows VMware?
<BlouBlou> infoclog: Maybe you should try in #kubuntu, they'll give you better support
<infoclog> the xserver returns an error -- Fatal Server Error: Server is already active for display 0
<superpiiii> hi
<superpiiii> is there a special ubuntu version for KVM?
<infoclog> BlouBlou: but i installed Ubuntu not Kubuntu.
<wgrant> superpiiii: KVM the virtualisation technology?
<superpiiii> wgrant, yes
<BlouBlou> infoclog: But you said K series, so did you install KDE after installing ubuntu?
<wgrant> superpiiii: No. Just install the virtualisation software of your choice -- virt-manager, for example.
<c_nick> aperson: nope still not working
<infoclog> BlouBlou: K series means Kaoli or however it is called
<superpiiii> wgrant, I heard that there is a special release of Ubuntu designed for the use of KVM
<infoclog> BlouBlou: no i did not installe KDE
<wgrant> superpiiii: There's not.
<superpiiii> which is minimal install
<BlouBlou> infoclog: Okay, I understood Kubuntu
<wgrant> infoclog: You mean Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala"?
<aperson> superpiiii, nothing official
<superpiiii> wgrant, what is the alternate install? what is it?
<mneptok> superpiiii: text mode installer
<abeeky> 现在linux还能播放PPSTREAM吗？
<mneptok> superpiiii: the -server image is probably the closest you'll get to what you describe
<nahia> hi
<aperson> !hi | nahia
<ubottu> nahia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aperson> mneptok, I'd say ubuntu-minimal
<nahia> i want to disable the document protection to open office documents
<Myrtti> !cn | abeeky
<ubottu> abeeky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<infoclog> wgrant: yes., correct. when i connect a LCD Monitor everything works, but when I connect a CRT monitor, i get the error. Fatal Servier Error. SErver is already acctive ofr display 0. please consultt X.org foundation.
<BlouBlou> infoclog: DId you try using "startx" command?
<infoclog> wgrant:  i reformatted the entire disk and installed Kubuntu and there is no problem with the CRT monitor anymore. So  I think there is a problem with the X.org packages provided by Karmic
<infoclog> BlouBlou: yes.., I did Ctrl Alt F1 and then logged in and then typed startx.
<c_nick> how to install the Gclock and GWeather Applet
<infoclog> BlouBlou: and i get the error i wrote before.
<BlouBlou> infoclog: Does it works with ubuntu's old versions?
<aperson> infoclog, it gives that error because x is already running
<dayo_> installing django on ubuntu in virtualbox http://is.gd/5ynCq. `django-admin.py syncdb` gives this error http://pastebin.com/m    78d218d0. any ideas?
<c_nick> not detecting my Pendrive work :(
<BlouBlou> infoclog: You can add jaunty's repositories, install xorg via apt-get and remove repositories (Don't forget you mustn't update xorg)
<wgrant> BlouBlou: That is about the last option that you should give.
<Gokee2> nahia, What do you mean?  You want to make openoffice not lock the file when opening it?
<c_nick> nahia: i think u dont want to pasword protect your documents
<BlouBlou> wgrant: Is not recommendable add old versions' packets?
<BlouBlou> wgrant: I never had any problems with that
<wgrant> BlouBlou: Not for core things like that which will break in horrible ways, no.
<aqw> hi to all,smbclient -L host gives output as Connection to host failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<BlouBlou> wgrant: In my opinion it's not very "horrible" option, he always can do apt-get upgrade and reinstall new packet
<c_nick> firefox still keeps on telling me "Application installed.. but your SQlite is too old"
<c_nick> i installed sqlite3 and sqlite from the PM
<c_nick> no effect
<nnnnn> did they stop selling enterprise edition?
<wgrant> nnnnn: Of what?
<wgrant> c_nick: Which Firefox?
<c_nick> firefox 3.5
<wgrant> I mean, how did you install it?
<nnnnn> ubuntu all i seem to find is suport packages for sale
<c_nick> i did not install anything its the default one on the desktop
<wgrant> nnnnn: Canonical has never sold the software itself.
<nahia> gooke2: i mean
<c_nick> i thought it was refering to the old folder back there in the home.. so i deleted that folder.. now it says.. this
<dethray> Has anyone here purged pulseaudio from 9.10 and have the volume control working in the taskpanel?
<nahia> i had a dual boot machine
<wgrant> c_nick: Pastebin the complete error message.
<wgrant> dethray: That's not supported.
<dethray> Boo
<c_nick> wgrant: "The application has been updated, but your version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run."
<wgrant> Why are you attempting to exterminate Pulseaudio?
<nahia> so when i do a document in ooo in linux and i try to open in windows a message apears telling me
<colloguy> how do I get the amount of time left until sudo times out ?
<dethray> The mixer has no options to make my headphones work and turn off external audio
<hyperstream> are there any hex color pickers? (Can choose any color on my desktop/screen and get a hex value)
<dethray> Both play
<c_nick> wgrant: even my pendrive is not getting detected !
<SnakDoc> Curly_Q you trying to copy images of VMware servers ?
<aqw> hi i think something i am missing so smbclient is giving error as Connection to host failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<dethray> So I removed pulseaudio and rebuilt gnome-media
<nahia> this document os blocked  by (my linux user) you can open it read only or  open a copy
<nahia>  i dont know if i am being enoug clear
<Slart> nahia: where is this document stored?
<Slart> nahia: you are talking about dual booting or something, right? not two users opening the same document at the same time
<nahia> i want to open the same document in boot systems  witout create duplicated files
<nahia> yes is the dual booting situation
<ikonia> nahia: put it on a shared mount point for all the dual boot systems
<nahia> the document es etored in an extra partition format as ntfs  common to both os
<Slart> nahia: so, how is the document stored? on a ntfs drive? on an ext3 drive? some windows share?
<quietone> dethray: So, if I want to get back to the 9.04 I have to learn how to build gnome-media?
<dethray> Uhm
<ikonia> nahia: is the second OS windows ?
<quietone> dethray: sorry, what?
<ikonia> Slart: apologies, you finish, didn't mean to step on your toes
<Slart> ikonia: no worries
<nahia> yes windows is the second os
<nnnnn> nahia, one of the partitions needs to be "Fat" for best results
<nnnnn> you can, get drivers for windows to read extention 3 but they aren't relyable and can corrupt your data, and to my knolage ntfs is not supported yet on linux
<nahia> is not some workaround?
<nnnnn> thats the whole story
<dethray> Sure it is nnnnn
<Slart> nahia: this looks interesting http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11419
<nahia> i realy ned the ntfs file system because i handle 4gb+  files
<c_nick> "The application has been updated, but your version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run." << how to get rid of this problem in forefox
<SaBot> great
<c_nick> firefox
<SaBot> Okay, I cant load ANY linux iso, it just kernel panics
<Slart> nahia: this might also apply http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=73897
<indus> Slart: can you point me to some open office neat tricks?
<ikonia> indus: #openoffice.org I think is a solid channel
<Slart> indus: neat tricks?
<indus> yes i have a demo to showcase open office, and was wondering what neat things to show
<indus> ikonia: thank you, i go there
<hiexpo_> hello all
<wangzujian> 你们好阿
<lat> When someone wants to connect to my workstation (Ubuntu 9.10) they are asked for a password. How can I reset that password?
<indus> i mean, i shall ask in there now
<wgrant> !cn | wangzujian
<ubottu> wangzujian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> indus: actually I'm not to happy with openoffice.. I think it's good enough at what it does but I think it could be much better
<wangzujian> -h
<indus> Slart: i dont have any other option in open source
<Slart> indus: but go ask in #openoffice.. I'm sure they have some ideas
<ellagabby> anyone there
<Slart> indus: nope.. same here.. I use lyx (latex) when I can.. but for some stuff it's the only option.. kind of
<wangzujian> i am
<Slart> nahia: some people are saying it's a windows problem with ntfs http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=85383
<ShishKabab> Hi. Does anyone know how to connect to a wireless WPA secured network through the shell? I'm in recovery mode to make my home encrypted...
 * wangzujian ?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<nahia> i gona try the hiden files solutions because i never fill the general data fields in  tools>options menu
<Slart> nahia: give it a try.. see if it works.. don't delete your documents though.. just the lock files =)
<nemo_> hello i am in bigggg trouble
<nahia> yes thanks
<fluvvell> needing some help with a raid array that won't boot but comes together ok under a Bootable 9.04 CD
<nemo_> could not read network connection list...
<DNS777> nemo_: here it works
<nemo_> Help:   /home/nemo/.DCOPserver_XXXXX_O
<DNS777> nemo_: maybe slow internet connection?
<fluvvell> Does anyone understand initramfs really well?
<nemo_> wait a minute
<jiggaboojonez> hello.. i am having a big problem automounting w/read/write on karmic. please help. thanks!
<DNS777> nemo_: or what do you mean exactly? the channel list?
<nemo_> DNS777 : it returns please check that the "dcopserver " program is running
<indus> !initramfs
<DNS777> ah
<DNS777> lol
<nahia> i can not to see the lock files in the hiden docs view  i gona reboot
<nahia> see you soon
<Younder> yes, rythmbox and the movie player distributed with ubuntu are written in Python
<jiggaboojonez> i have successfully automounted. but read and write is disabled
<fluvvell> indus: wishful thinking surely
<nemo_> i can't use kde or eva,whenever i start them it returns this message.. DNS777
<indus> fluvvell: its the intial ram fs
<indus> fluvvell: iam no expert though
<indus> fluvvell: so ill try explain what it is or point you to a doc
<fluvvell> indus: Thanks, but I can use google too
<indus> fluvvell: ok then
<aperson> what's the package for the default set of man pages?
<aperson> somehow, my system is missing a lot of them
<fluvvell> indius: I'm more interested in someone that may have some first hand experience with a bootable raid1 array, I've built a few before and not had this problem
<Slart> aperson: there are a lot of manpages.. search in synaptic for manpages
<braintorch> Hi. I have pretty tough question. Evolution seems to save all its' passwords under "default" keyring. Can I change this for some custom keyring (let it be "evolution" keyring) somehow?
<nemo_> DNS777 : thanks..i am gonna search google ..thanks anyway.
<indus> fluvvell: OK didnt see aboutthe raid there
<DNS777> nemo_: you have to change the rights for your kde folder i guess
<fluvvell> indus, its ok. sorry for misspelling your nick
<iiiiick> how do you reset the panels to its default again?
<iiiiick> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DNS777> but
<aperson> Slart, it's not that, it's just... a lot of them went missing.  I'm reisntalling the manpages package to see if that remedies it
<Slart> aperson: I think the most common are "manpages" and "manpages-dev"
<Slart> !info manpages | aperson
<ubottu> aperson: manpages (source: manpages): Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system. In component main, is standard. Version 3.21-1 (karmic), package size 699 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<DNS777> look query, nemo_
<Slart> aperson: I'm not sure if every app then installs its own manpages or not..
<aperson> Slart, hmm.. after re-installing them, I'm still missing a lot.  like aptitude's and such
<Slart> aperson: try reinstalling aptitude
<aperson> Slart, I never thought I'd be doing a: sudo aptitude reinstall aptitude :S
<Slart> aperson: =)
<Azeotrope> does compiz fusion work by Remote Desktop?
<aperson> Slart, I don't know how it disappeared in the first place :/
<Slart> aperson: if files start disappearing I think you should be worried.. worried and busy making backups
<aperson> Slart, I hope not :/ I can't afford new harddrives
<madmatt_> hello
<wgrant> Azeotrope: Not with any reasonable speed, no.
<aqw> . anone can tell me why NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME is getting for smbclient -L host
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<mantale> hello
<c_nick> my USB drive does not get detected on the desktop.. nor in the /media/
<c_nick> i am on Ubuntu 9.0
<c_nick> 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: is the partition visible in the output of: sudo fdisk -l   ?
<mantale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: what filesystem does fdisk say it is?
<c_nick> W95 FAT
<c_nick> FAT 32
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: ok then you can mount it manually really easily, what is the partition name?
<c_nick> /dev/sdb1
<c_nick> ok so u mean
<c_nick> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<c_nick> but why is it not displaying it in the desktop.. usually an icon does occur
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: sudo mkdir /media/usb; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb -o rw,uid-1000
<indus> c_nick: sure that works mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: has the usb device been in any windows systems?
<indus> i think it works without the vfat too these days
<braintorch> c_nick: I had similar problem yesterday
<c_nick> nope
<c_nick> i upgraded to karmic kaola today..
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: ok and are you ejecting the mount before removing the device from your system?
<c_nick> but then i overwrote on my existing home folder.. so maybe thats the issue
<c_nick> yeah!
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: good, thats very important :D
<c_nick> Duh! :P
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: most windows sers just rip them out then wonder why they get issues
<braintorch> c_nick: system did not want to mount 2 usb-flash simultaneously
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: braintorch:  i dont use windows :P
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: my command will get it mounted and read/writable
<braintorch> c_nick: I'm too
<c_nick> yes ActionParsnip1
<c_nick> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: no worries
<Federeor> Do you guys know a good web proxy
<c_nick> midori evolution does not work!
<ActionParsnip1> Federeor: www.proxyninja.com
<ActionParsnip1> Federeor: www.hidemyass.com
<Federeor> ActionParsnip1 : Thanks :D
<ActionParsnip1> Federeor: what you got to hide?
<ActionParsnip1> Federeor: you can also use squid and speed p your connection using cached content
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hello
<Federeor> ActionParsnip1 : Nothing , I can't view a website because I am in India lol
<sterz> hi
<indus> happy holidays to everyone
<sterz> i cannot navigate thru a song in ubuntu karmic
<ActionParsnip1> Federeor: i see, then te sites i gave are perfect
<indus> Federeor: iam in india too, which site?
<sterz> the scrollbar in everyplayer just cannot move
<ActionParsnip1> sterz: in all players ever?
<sterz> ActionParsnip1: yes"
<ActionParsnip1> sterz: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DNS777> Federeor: you can also try this: http://www.torproject.org/index.html.en
<DNS777> :-)
<sterz> ActionParsnip1, do i really need to? i mean there is alot of other stuff there that i dont want
<Federeor> indus : Its a site on making money : http://www.cpctrack.com/redir.aspx?CID=12560&AFID=79681&DID=112859&SID= , I think
<indus> making money lol ok
<Federeor> DNS777 : Thank
<Federeor> *thanks
<centerpoint> hello
<ActionParsnip1> sterz: it will install lots of tasty codecs which may help, i'm websearching too
<kraut> moin
<sterz> ActionParsnip1, ok
<sterz> i guess than i have to install the extras
<sterz> since i cant think of anything else
<sterz> krmojn
<ActionParsnip1> sterz: can you navigate movies ok?
<fluvvell> Looking for someone who has good raid1 experience, I've got a boot problem (and its not my first raid install)
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: Its does not Auto Mount
<c_nick> i have to mount it into another location
<c_nick> u know.. the manual mount umount method
<c_nick> but it should also autodetect
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: o to system -> administration -> authorizations. Scroll down to volumes and choose 'mount file systems from removable drives'. In the box click 'grant', from the drop down in 'select user' choose your username.
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: i dont use automount but there seem to be guides out there detailing ways to get it going
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857374
<c_nick> i dont have authorizations :(
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: thats why then
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: add yourself and you should be ok
<plustax> Alright my friends. I am having an issue with my remote desktop here in 9.10
<plustax> no matter what I do, it says only local can access it.
<plustax> well, my router config is immaculate, and I even tried to connect locally.
<plustax> It simply doesnt work. Can anyone help me see whats wrong with it?
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1:  how ?
<sterz> ActionParsnip1, yes i can
<sterz> there is no problem with that
<c_nick> sudo apt-get install authorization ?
<Computech> When i try to start ubuntu from a CD it stops and says [ end trace ], the last things it said were: cpu idle and start _secondary
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: the authorisations item in the admin menu will allow you to add yorself, as the guide says
<Computech> (there's a chance the computer is broken though)
<ActionParsnip1> Computech: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? did you run the cd verifier?
<Computech> I'll try that Action
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: can you ping the server?
<ActionParsnip1> Computech: why didnt you try it BEFORE?
 * sterz pfff
<plustax> ActionParsnip1 server?
<Computech> ActionParsnip1, If i do the md5 check i get the same error about the end of trace
<c_nick> but ActionParsnip1 there is no authorization in my admin menu
<c_nick> how to get that
<ActionParsnip1> Computech: how do you know the file was good if you didnt test it!? How do you know the CD was burned properly
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Computech> ActionParsnip1, the cd worked on other computers.
<sterz> @ping
<krishn1> sleepmode is not working for me
<krishn1> what settings I can check
<sterz> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<ActionParsnip1> Computech: ok then try boot options, also check your bios is st to failsafe
<Computech> Ok
<Computech> I'l try around a bit, thanx Action
<ActionParsnip1> Computech: you can also disable devices in BIOS to make your system simpler
<plustax> ActionParsnip1 : okay so I dont know what you mean by ping the server. Im new to linux
<Computech> I'll try that to
<plustax> I go to remote desktop and get the folowing
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: its not linux specific, its a defacto command
<plustax> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<plustax> well how do I ping it?
<jschall> flash videos in firefox can't go fullscreen.
<wangzujian> w
<plustax> and what's the server I ping exactly?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: you ping the system to check connectivity. in terminal type: ping -c 4 ip.address.of.server
<jschall> for some reason
<plustax> I dont know the server to ping!
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: the server you are trying to get the desktop of
<plustax> im not on a server
<plustax> Im trying to make it so others can vnc into my laptop here
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: the VNC system you want to connect to is a server, it is offering a VNC service
<jschall> i reinstalled ubuntu, switching from kubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 9.10 and now flash videos can't go fullscreen in firefox. help.
<plustax> okay well how do I find that information out?
<sterz> jschall
<sterz> you have to install a script
<plustax> do I need to start a vnc server in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: ok lets get some basics down
 * wowstargate is back from Sleeping. I was gone for 7hrs 34mins —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<sterz> jschall, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7904240&postcount=1
<Flannel> wowstargate: Please turn that off, thanks.
<sterz> of course assuming you use 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: you have a laptop you want to be able to remote desktop to. Are the systems which will be connecting to it on the same network or will they be connecting over the web?
<plustax> they will be connecting over the web
<plustax> basically ActionParsnip1
<plustax> try to vnc onto my laptop here.
<LuciusMare> hello
<plustax> the router settings are good. I have been told by many sources that its something in my ubuntu
<LuciusMare> how do i set so i have numlock on on startup?
<LuciusMare> i use kubuntu
<plustax> as in the ports and dmz have been set and forwarded correctly and I was told this by a professional, and they pointed me right to ubuntu
<burg> hello. how can i make gnome network manager to manage my wired networks? at the moment it only shows wireless networks and it also sais: wired network: device not managed
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: ok cool, http://www.debianadmin.com/images/rds/3.png   is how you enable the service
<plustax> yes it is enabled then.
<jschall> sterz: not 64-bit.
<sterz> jschall: well i had the same problem and followed that how-to on ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: ok then you will need to get on your router and port forward port 5800 and port 5900 to the IP of the laptop
<sterz> dont know if it will work for you though
<plustax> ActionParsnip1
<plustax> all that is done
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: i strongly recommend you use vnc through an ssh tunnel as vnc has zero encryption so is not secure
<c_nick> how to get the applets installed manually ? ;like gclock and gweather
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: ok cool, i can test your config with telnet from here
<plustax> ok
<plustax> need my IP?
<sterz> ActionParsnip1: i found the issue
<sterz> regarding the navigation of mp3s
<ActionParsnip1> sterz: whats the golden ticket?
<sterz> i needed another gstreamer
<jschall> sterz: sometimes dealing with these random little crippling bugs everywhere makes me want to switch to windows
<sterz> codec
<ActionParsnip1> sterz: sounds right, restricted-extras gives you that
<jschall> sterz: but its entirely adobe's fault
<jschall> sterz: the world would be better off if flash didn't exist at all
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: your port forwarding is bad
<jas72> is there a way to downgrade grub2 in karmic, I am unable to dual boot with grub2
<sterz> ActionParsnip1, it was gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<sterz> i had to install
<ActionParsnip1> jas72: you can install legacy grub if you wish
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<sterz> jschall, everyone likes an utopia :)
<plustax> ActionParsnip1 it i?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: i cannot connect to your wan ip on port 5800 or 5900
<plustax> what needs fixing?
<jas72> ActionParsnop1 is there an easy way to do so?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: you need to configure your router to allow the traffic through
<utopia> sterz: offcourse everybody likes me
<jas72> ActionParsnip1 is there an easy way to do so?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | jas72
<ubottu> jas72: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<plustax> ActionParsnip1 my current router setup is modem > router 1 > router 2 > me
 * sterz screeches hard
<sterz> :)
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: then you need to configure the second router to forward the traffic
<Younder> plustax, in iptables that is FORWARD
<plustax> ActionParsnip1
<krishn1> sleepmode not working on my linux machine
<jas72> ubottu another linux disto mandriva is the one i would like to dual boot don't use windows haven't done for three years
<G_A_C> router 1 needs to be set to forward to the IP of router 2, then router 2 should forward to your PC...double NAT can be a nightmare, do you really need two routers? :)
<plustax> if I allow remote access and give you login and pass could you fix it for me?
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: no, i dont take that sort of responsibility, and you shouldnt allow others acces to your stuff either
<plustax> well I've had to professionals forward everything how its supposed to be
<plustax> my second router likes to change ips
<plustax> jumps between two
<plustax> so we had to secure that down.
<G_A_C> if router 2 changes IPs then that doesn't sound like a workable setup for any kind of port forwarding, IMO :/
<Younder> plustax, I recomend buying the book: Linux firewalls by Michael Rasin
<Younder> plustax, though a static firewall and snort is also a option
<superpiiii> does kvm support memory sharing?
<Younder> plustax, snort can detect 22 000 ways of breaking into your computer. So if you think running linux makes you safe. Think again.
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: i get this error The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GWeatherApplet". Do u wish to delete the applet..
<c_nick> any way to get around this problem ?
<intgr> Younder: Out of these breaches, 21 950 are probably obsolete or not applicable. :)
<bouma> to make a hdd partition boot into the contents of a bootable  iso can i simply; dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdc1 , then make sure  thats the active partion and boot into it? i hoped it would work but didnt boot.. any advice ??
<rsv> how to add network manager applet to my panel in 9.10
<syockit> A certain disk i/o operation (actually I'm doing a cp) is hogging my processor resource. Can I tell it do things more slowly and use less power, so that I can multitask? I tried renicing it but it doesn't seem to work
<superpiiii> what is the current kernel version of Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<rsv> 2631
<G_A_C> syockit: I seem to recall there's an ionice command as well
<syockit> G_A_C: thanks, will look up
<G_A_C> try "ionice -h" from a terminal, it's installed on my system so I think it's a standard command
<qdb> hello. very big, important ubuntu bug: cannot fill bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jbutera> SUP
<jschall> huh. this is pissing me off. flash didn't work because the fullscreen window was opening in the background. If I press alt-f2, the run dialog comes up behind my maximized firefox window. Why is my focus stealing prevention so jacked up? I don't have it on in compizconfig-settings-manager and i'm using metacity.
<syockit> G_A_C: yay it feels lighter now! thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip1> plustax: set it to a static IP then. Theres no reason at all for it to be on dhcp
<jschall> anything i run starts unfocused
<ActionParsnip1> c_nnot something I use, sorry
<syockit> qdb: does it happen all the time?
<ActionParsnip1> rsv: press ALT+F2   type: nm-applet    press enter
<Cappy> apt wont update and fails when i try and install anything, any suggestions as to what i can try to fix?
<qdb> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Cappy: can you use http://pastebinit.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<qdb> try yourself , it leads to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ZeekDaGeek> Anyone have an idea what Media player I can use to watch X-Men Origins: Wolverine. It wont open in Totem or VLC.
<rsv> ActionParsnip1: when i do that, i dont see anything on the screen, nm-applet has a gui right?
<Younder> intgr, that's why I prefer to hand code iptables
<ActionParsnip1> rsv: yes its in the notification area near the clock
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: smplayer
<Younder> intgr, using psad
<rsv> i dont have any clock in my panel
<Younder> intgr, and fwsnort
<ActionParsnip1> Cappy: sorry: http://pastebin.com
<ZeekDaGeek> ActionParsnip1, thanks downloading that now.
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, merry X
<quietone> Can anyone help me get started on setting up a calendar program on my ubuntu machine that the other machines on my home network can access and modify? I'm kinda leaning to a solution where the children can get to the calendar via a browser.
<bobibobi> Hello everyone
<bobibobi> I have a issue with an Asus 1005HA
<aperson> quietone, google calendar?
<bobibobi> After I wake up the laptop from sleep, the wired network card is missing
<bobibobi> even from lspci
<ZeekDaGeek> lol "pastebinit", that's a classic.
<ZeekDaGeek> Little too much support.
<bobibobi> The wired card is Attansic L1 Gigabit, pciid 1969:1062
<rosa1984> to who can i report bug here*
<Cappy> http://pastebin.com/m3fc3b594 <-- apt-get install update
<quietone> aperson: I want to keep the information local, use my machine as the server (and i personally avoid google as much as possible)
<aperson> rosa1984, launchpad
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: merry exmass
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: yeah, "d'oh" ;)
<superpiiii> what is the current kernel version of Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<aperson> 2.6.31-17-generic
<rosa1984> to who can i report bug here*
<aperson> is from my desktop
<aperson> rosa1984, launchpad
<Younder> quietone, dont avoid google. goole is yor friend.
<Cappy> http://pastebin.com/m517a3b49 <-- apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> !bugs | rosa1984
<ubottu> rosa1984: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aperson> erUSUL, thanks, I really should go through the bot's db sometime :)
<ZeekDaGeek> ActionParsnip1: It worked thanks.
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: mplayer is the daddy
<G_A_C> quietone: sounds like you need iCal (and possibly a WebDAV server to host it in), then people can use their own choice of iCal clients (Kontact, Evolution, yadda yadda)
<quietone> Younder: I prefer friends who are human. there must be other options
<erUSUL> aperson: ;)
<G_A_C> no idea where you'd start with that though
<tomcyl> hello, all , what is default keyring? how i change it ?
<Younder> quietone, there are, but google yiels the best search results
<ActionParsnip1> Cappy: i can connect, looks like theres some weirness in your ISP or there are some network issues somewhere along the lines
<quietone> G_A_C: I have set up WebDAV, though I don't think it is working yet. So, I am missing a piece of the puzzle.
<quietone> Younder: maybe for you that is true
<ActionParsnip1> Cappy: looks like you are hitting the server then bing turned away
<Cappy> hrmmm damn.
<duysan__> alo
<quietone> G_A_C: anyplace I can go read up on how to get it working?
<Cappy> ive had a reboot, i'll kick my router in the balls and see what happens =)
<Younder> quietone, yes, as you search it creates a profile of you. And this helps it better recognize what you might be interested in
<bradpitt> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<quietone> Younder: I don't want them to make a profile for me
<tomcyl> can someone tell me about default keyring?
<aperson> !patience | tomcyl
<ubottu> tomcyl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aperson> tomcyl, the defualt is stored in ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Younder> quietone, the NSA is doing that anyhow, to determine if you are a terrorist. All netwrk trafic is monitored
<Younder> quietone, google does it 'soley' for yor benefit is all
<Younder> a few u's would be nice.. :)
<hsr> hello aleph
<tomcyl> aperson , can i change it if i forge it ?
<Hunt4> can anyone pls tell wat's wrong; http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42664617
<ZeekDaGeek> ActionParsnip1: Looks like I lied, I thought it worked because it started playing something. But it'll only play the previews and nothing more o.o
<Hunt4> can anyone pls tell wat's wrong; http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42664617
<SaBot> Okay, I just reinstalled windows xp over my entire hard drive. I am now trying to install ubuntu using the minimal installation. It lists the partitions and then says "No filesystem could mount root, tried : ext3, ext2, ext4, fuseblk. Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block(8,1)" and stops
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aperson> Hunt4, I'd suggest trying tab completion when filling those sorts of things :)
<aperson> Hunt4, try libmad0-dev
<ActionParsnip1> SaBot: you will need to free up some space to install ubuntu to. I suggest you reinstall windows and use a fraction of the available space rather than using 100% which is the default, you can then use the unpartitioned space to install linux to. If you are not up for that you can boot to a live CD and resize but if you'd planned partitions you can avoid this whole fiasco
<ZeekDaGeek> ActionParsnip1: Synaptic Package Manager tells me no I have not.
<SaBot> I tried using gparted before, but it wasnt working either
 * SaBot tries using the alternate cd
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: grab it, it has lots of lovely codecs and useful stuff
<aperson> ActionParsnip1, and eeew... java!
<ActionParsnip1> aperson: java is handy
<aperson> ActionParsnip1, if you run java things, sure
<ActionParsnip1> aperson: exactly
<aleph_> Hullo
<aperson> ActionParsnip1, I've gone through three installs where I've not needed it :)
<ActionParsnip1> aperson: 64bit java runs fine here and doesnt bog down openoffice
<aperson> !hi aleph_
<ActionParsnip1> aperson: its part of my script I use after a clean install
<error404notfound> when i click "reload" button in synaptic, it reloads the repository data from internet. Most of the time it says "Hit" in first column but sometime "Failed" as well. I have tried using the Main server, US and "Select Best Server"'s Mirror.
<aperson> error404notfound, do you have any other repositories enabled?
<error404notfound> aperson, yes.. but Failed appears against the ones from the main server/us server
<ActionParsnip1> error404notfound: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZeekDaGeek> ActionParsnip1: Nope, that didn't work either unless you need to set some settings after.
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: should be good to go and schooled by satan
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: what format is the video you have?
<c_nick> i tried to created a new user.. now i want to delete that user and create another user .. but its asking for a root password which i dont know.. how to modify
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: you could enable the medibuntu repo and install w64codecs or w332codecs depending on the arch of your Ubuntu
<manuel_> hi
<hemant_> i want to configure a git server . Any good how to documents can i get?
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: use : gksudo users-admin
<aleph_> Hullo everyone! i'm new to Ubuntu 4 one year&really enjoy it .Oh ! I'm a chinese college student .
<ZeekDaGeek> ActionParsnip1: its the actual DVD in my DVD drive. The folder itself has a bunch of .vob .bup and .ifo files.
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip1, there are a lot of IGN in there along with HIT.
<ActionParsnip1> ZeekDaGeek: then find the largest file and open that, in vlc you can click file -> open disk
<tomcyl> i found the file but what should i do with it ?
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1:  its not allowing me to run says contact the system administrator
<manuel_> i just figured out that my mounting problem has to do with that xorg is starting too fast and dont wait for my cryptsetup password on my second part. how can i make it wait?
<CMooney> Hi, I need help setting up sbackup with upstart. Seeing as Karmic got rid of the old way of starting processes.
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: Failed to run users-admin as user root.The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: ok then use: sudo -s ; users-admin
<hemant_> i want to configure a git server . Any good how to documents can i get?
<aperson> !dvd > ZeekDaGeek
<ubottu> ZeekDaGeek, please see my private message
<Slart> !git | hemant_
<ubottu> hemant_: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: sleepycat123 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<riktking> hi
<manuel_> hi
<riktking> i need help with ssh
<tomcyl> got it thanks
<riktking> i cant ssh into my server ssh: Could not resolve hostname <hostname> Name or service not known
<riktking> but i can from a windows box on my network via putty
<riktking> i dont get it?
<c_nick> ohk .. so how to get rid of this problem
<syockit> riktking: the host of <hostname> is on same network as the one you're using or not?
<riktking> no its on a dnydns setup
<riktking> and i can log in using the same internet connection via putty
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: can you ping the ip address?
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1:  any suggestion ?
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: does it not run after running: sudo -s   ?
<c_nick> yes it runs
<riktking> no cannot ping it
<c_nick> but if i click on the keys icon.. it says.. enter root password.. which i dont know
<c_nick> or i never set
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: thats your issue then, there is no logical connection
<riktking> ok
<knifepoint> Hey guys i am trying to restore grub2. I have restored grub but update-grub doesn't find ubuntu but os-prober does
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: so even if you run it in a root prompt it doesnt work?
<c_nick> whats the root promt
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, i know its with my end but i dont know how to fix it
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: if the system is on the same LAN then name resolution should take place
<lodder> How can I force group on a folder, when I make a file in a folder it get always the group of the user and not the folder. How can I get it of the folder and not the user?
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: ok is the system you are connecting to on the same network?
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, no
<c_nick> this user.. is not an admin it seems
<c_nick> i did created with admin rights and all.. but it seems its not working
<c_nick> #fail
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: ok and is the server you are connecting to behind a router?
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  does he belong to Admin?
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: runs: groups
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, yes its got port forwarding set up, i can login from other systems
<knifepoint> hmm #chroot /mnt os-prober wont find ubuntu but #os-prober will
<knifepoint> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: ok then connect to the WAN IP of the router which the system is behind
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, tried that one
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: sleepycat123 adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, can ssh into a system on my lan
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: then its the wrong ip, is someone local to the network you are connecting to?
<ZeekDaGeek> :\ None of that worked.
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  start a terminal abd type "groups"
<ZeekDaGeek> I hate copy protection the only people it hurts are honest people.
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  no admin there
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: you are not a user of sudo
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: mine is: andy adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, i can connect to the server on a windows box via putty using the dyndns, i can ssh to local machines, just cannot ssh into the system from the pc i am on
<c_nick> so what to do now
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: you will need to boot to root recovery console and add yourself to the admin group
<c_nick> i see only 2 ppl in users and groups.. one is sleepycat123 and other is root
<c_nick> and i dont the root password
<c_nick> i dont even know that root had a password :P
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: can you install traceroute and traceroute to the IP
<satoshi1959> ff
<Younder> c_nick, edit the grub, using e at boot
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, will do
<eFfeM> hi, is there a way to tell gnome terminal to put its tabs at the bottom (or is there anothter terminal prog that does this?)
<adri> cze
<i_is_broke> c_nick, did  yo install ubuntu?
<syockit> riktking: I suppose your PC and the windows box are on the same network then?
<Younder> c_nick, add a 'text' option
<c_nick> yes
<riktking> syockit, yes they are
<i_is_broke> c_nick, its your pwd
<Younder> c_nick, the you will boot into text mode
<riktking> syockit, so i know i can connect out
<ActionParsnip1> i_is_broke: s/he is not a member of admin
<epinky> !root| c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip1, i know but he didnt know about the pwd. for root
<Younder> c_nick, then at the command line use a addgrp comman (man addgrp first)
<syockit> riktking: hmm I wonder where the dns resolution failed. whether at your pc or the dyndns system...
<ActionParsnip1> i_is_broke: pwd = present working directory ;)
<manuel_> how can i force cryptsetup to wait till i entered the correct passwd?
<c_nick> No Manual for addgrp
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip1, ok, thanks..didnt know..
<riktking> syockit, i have used 2 diff machines to login via the same internet connection at the network i am at
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip1, still half asleep..and didnt feel like typing yet.
<syockit> syockit: I'm suspecting your pc... but why would it if you seem to be able to use internet without problem (seeing you're here on IRC)
<riktking> syockit, i know its buggin me
<riktking> syockit, when im on the lan it ssh'd str8 in of course
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: you will need to drop to root recovery console and run: usermod -a -G admin username
<epinky> !password| c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: replace username with the name you logon with
<ActionParsnip1> epinky: the password is known, the account isnt in the admin group
<c_nick> root recovery console ?
<ubuntu> hi there!is it any way to change my wlan mac address permanently?to boot up with a spoofed mac?
<ZeekDaGeek> There we go, I had to reinsert the dvd and then I was able to open it with VLC after installing those extras probably. Thanks ActionParsnip1 and aperson.
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: its an option in grub, select recovery mode then select root
<epinky> ActionParsnip1: oh, I see, sry
<syockit> riktking: maybe checking windows box's putty settings would help. I don't how you're ssh-ing from the current one, but maybe you need to put in the settings
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: you can then run the command and your account will be added and you will be able to use sudo etc
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, it is not a unix V system
<riktking> syockit, im using term command ssh <username>@<hostname>:<port>
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: ?
<riktking> syockit, which lets me log into a local machine no problemo
<c_nick> how to go to grub
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: its part of the bootup sequence
<c_nick> earlier it used to give me grup options.. now with ubuntu 9.10  its just showing an image.. and logs on
<c_nick> i mean the log on screen pops up
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, the point I am making is that the boot sequence if different from what you seem to think it is
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: as soon as the system starts to turn back on after the reboot, press esc a lot, hammer it like a crazy man
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: bios, griub, OS   I thought this was standard
<c_nick> hmm
<c_nick> so after that it will come ?
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: yes you will see grub
<c_nick> hmmm
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: so how is it different?
<adri> jest ktoś ?
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, so far so good. But beyound that it depends on dependencies
<knifepoint> Hey guys im trying to restore grub2 i have my main ubuntu drive mounted to /mnt #chroot /mnt os-prober wont find ubuntu but #os-prober will
<c_nick> then in grub select the recovery mode..
<riktking> syockit, this is on a clean install today
<c_nick> and then root ??
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: yes
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: depends on dependancies made me smile
<c_nick> how will i select root there ? ?
<ActionParsnip1> c_nick: cursor keys and enter....
<epinky> !pl | adri
<ubottu> adri: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<c_nick> oh
<c_nick> ok
<c_nick> fine i will try that out
<c_nick> thanks
<FloodBot3> c_nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brakk> :j #france
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, so you have to take into account that this is not system V boot anymore
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  If You just wait a sec i try it on a computer next to me
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: i guess, ood point. lets see what happens. weird how the account isnt in the group
<riktking> syockit, i have now installed putty on ubuntu and im straight in?? any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: reinstall openssh-client maybe
<ribasushi> how do I get the dependency-based init boot to recalculate the orders once I change some of the initfiles?
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: could also rename ~/.ssh unless you have some funky key pairs setup
<sirlark> hi, I'm on a fresh install of karmic (server), and have run "apt-get install ant sun-java6-jdk". I'm trying to build a project called biomaj which uses ant for the build process, and I'm getting complaints about ANT_HOME not being set. I've logged out and logged in, assuming the environment simply wasn't updated in the running shell
<sirlark> but no dice
<knifepoint> Does anyone have any ideas about my grub question should only take 2min if you know
<nati> ciao a tutti non trovo come fare x entrare nel canale italiano sapete dirmi come fare grazie
<_ruben> !it
<riktking> ActionParsnip1, no nothing funky setup, whats the command to reinstall, sudo apt-get.....
<sirlark> knifepoint: what's the question
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<knifepoint> Hey guys im trying to restore grub2 i have my main ubuntu drive mounted to /mnt #chroot /mnt os-prober wont find ubuntu but #os-prober will
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, I am talking about runlevels
<ActionParsnip1> sirlark: this mentions it: http://www.len.ro/2007/04/install-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-migrate-data/
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, gdm isn't in it...
<ActionParsnip1> riktking: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-client
<syockit> riktking: but since you said even ping didn't work, maybe you have to compare dns resolver instead
<ubuntu> well,can anyone tell me an irc channel about malicios shellcodes and rootkits?got a remote exploit via wifi and would like to ask somebody who has knowledge about this stuff.please help me
<sirlark> ActionParsnip1: wrong sirlark there maybe?
<knifepoint> sirlark: the only problem is i need to use #chroot /mnt to run update-grub otherwise i get this error "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /." as im booted from the live cd
<riktking> syockit, its working on putty
<riktking> ive installed it on this machine
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, so the traditional runlevel 5, won't work
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: sure but if you use the grub menu, Linux isnt even loaded ad the ecovery cosole can be used. or are you on about something else now
<Brandano> Is there a way to stop a specific removable drive from automounting at boot without removing automount altogether??
<sirlark> ActionParsnip1: nevermind I see it now, thanks
<syockit> riktking: hmm? you also have putty on that machine. I see... and it's working... now why did ping fail...
<srv> i enter wireless password in network manager, i get the message box - Default Keyring is locked, give password to unlock, i give root password, but i keep getting the messagebox
<ActionParsnip1> sirlark: cool
<srv> why is this - how can i unlock default keyring
<srv> and who locks the default keyring
<Sinkro63> knifepoint:  it isnt a thinkpaD U are using?
<ubuntu> found that on each boot my wifi is active and connects to an Ap,where the intruder operates my machine with full root privileges.had succes to change the mac address,but after shot down or reboot my mac changes to the original one
<riktking> syockit, i know im very confused
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, just been spendin the las week getting my boot sequence right
<Brandano> syockit, perhaps icmp ports closed?
<sirlark> knifepoint: how exactly is that a problem? Is the chroot not working? And you would probably have to mount /dev with -o bind into the chrooted env
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, now I have started drinking beer, which explaines the rather confores grable
<madrazr> Hello everyone, from yesterday suddenly my LVMs are not mounting during boot even though I have their entries in fstab, can any one help me with this please?
<madrazr> is this a known issue?
<riktking> syockit, i have a way in now, i can x forward, which was what i was after, its not ideal but its a fix. thanks for yours and ActionParsnip1 's help
<madrazr> it used to mount till day before
<dsl_> hi, I have a windows share automatically mounted under /media but this morning it didn't show up and I couldn't access the share (or network printers on the same Win XP box) at all. after 2 reboots it's working as normal. nothing else changed on the network i.e. all other pcs stayed as they were...any ideas please?
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1:  it did not work
<knifepoint> sirlark: sorry it relates to the first problem that i didn't tag you on "Hey guys im trying to restore grub2 i have my main ubuntu drive mounted to /mnt #chroot /mnt os-prober wont find ubuntu but #os-prober will"
<c_nick> i tried to press esc again and again .. it made beep sound..!! but to no avail
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  what happend?
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  ok
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  If You just wait a sec i try it on a computer next to me
<sirlark> knifepoint: ahh, again, inside /mnt, /dev isn't populated
<c_nick> i want to go to Grub.. but with Ubuntu 9.10 it does not go to grub display sU9.10 image.. and goes to the log in screen..
<c_nick> i want to enter grub.. donno how
<sirlark> knifepoint: try # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<aperson> !grub2 | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  esc dont work for me either. Start Your computer and when the logo comes up turn it of. Start the computer again and grub-list comes up
<sirlark> knifepoint: before chrooting that is
<c_nick> turn it off ???
<c_nick> u mean manually restart ?
<c_nick> or CTRL + ALT + DEL
<cbx> where is the menu.lst for ubuntu located?
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  yes hold the turn off key on computer
<srv> worked i deleted rm .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<jolaren> When I try to upgrade things in my xbmc live terminal I get "E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing" but the installation is on my external disk (F:)
<jolaren> Anyone have a clue on what 2 do?
<Sinkro63> c_ or pull the plug. the it realise something goes wrong and the list comes up
<aperson> cbx /etc/default/grub
<c_nick> dont get u Sinkro63 ?? u mean when i see that white logo i should just press the turn off key once (not the restart button) and grub will come ?
<aperson> !grub2 > cbx
<ubottu> cbx, please see my private message
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  resewt button ok (i dont have that on my computer)
<cbx> ty aperson
<aperson> c_nick, just hold escape when you boot, improperly powering off your computer can lead to data loss
<c_nick> so u want me to RESET ? right
<c_nick> or shut down?
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  shut down start it again
<Brandano> rest ought to be enough
<Sinkro63> aperson:  esc didnt make grub-list to come up
<Brandano> grub is a boot manager, after a reset it has to be invoked. Still, never had an issue with grub not showing up
<aperson> c_nick, edit your grub timeout in /etc/default/grub
<Brandano> unless the timeout has been set to 0, or the list of options only has one entry
<Brandano> in any case the proper way to fix a boot manager issue is probably to use a livecd
<cbx> aperson: so I can't copy the lines from my grub entries to my grub2 entries?
<maple1> drunk as fuck
<aperson> cbx: no
<madrazr> Hello everyone, from yesterday suddenly my LVMs are not mounting during boot even though I have their entries in fstab, can any one help me with this please?
<aperson> !language | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  if you have multiple recovery choose the one with higest number
<c_nick> aperson: Grub Timeout means what
<aperson> c_nick, it is the time grub's menu appears for
<c_nick> hmm ok
<c_nick> so thats in seconds
<knifepoint> Sinkro63: Toshiba Satellite U300
<knifepoint> sirlark: No it is i ran a mount --bind and it finds all the windows partitions just misses out on ubuntu
<aperson> c_nick, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<knifepoint> sirlark: Still no luck
<knifepoint> sirlark: If i run os-prober just as root from the live cd i find it.
<Sinkro63> aperson:  read the Q
<c_nick> yes i have opened that file
<knifepoint> sirlark: yeah before chrooting to mnt
<Brandano> madrazr, that's sincerely something I never faced. Do they show up fine in gparted?
<maple1> sorry, I forgot that whole families came to linux channels
<aperson> Sinkro63, I'll let c_nick handle it :)
<madrazr> Brandano: yup, I can even mount them manually after loggin in
<maple1> :)
<c_nick> aperson:  cant do i am not a superuser here ...
<c_nick> (main issue)*
<Sinkro63> aperson:  ok. (do U know whats his problem is?)
<cbx> will anything happen if I edit /etc/boot/grub.conf? I know its not the right thing to do, but can i do it?
<superpiiii> what is the replacement for virt-manager on ubuntu 9.10? doesn it exist any more?
<Brandano> madrazr,  something changed at user permission level?
<c_nick> i will try his method and lets see what happens
<aperson> Sinkro63, I just came in, sorry, but I'd like the user tell me his problem :)
<madrazr> Brandano: not that I know of at least, and no one else uses this machine other than me
<Sinkro63> aperson:  ok
<sirlark> knifepoint: after mounting /dev with bind, does the device you need to see actually appear in /mnt/dev?
<madrazr> Brandano: is there any log I can check out for this?
<knifepoint> sirlark: Yeah its there alright very strange
<Brandano> madrazr: but when mounting them manually do you have to enter your password?
<madrazr> or can I see what is happening during the boot?
<maple1> can someone install ubuntu for me? I'm too drunk
<roamer> 我来l
<madrazr> Brandano: yup, I have to mount it as root
<knifepoint> sirlark: It is the same device that i have mounted to /mnt does that make a difference?
<Brandano> madrazr: then you don't have the proper permissions for automounting as regular user in fstab
<madrazr> Brandano: Oh! what should I do for that?
<halvor> hello
<aperson> !hi | halvor
<ubottu> halvor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<halvor> i have a really strange situation
<halvor> never experienced souch thing
<aperson> halvor, best to just ask it right-off :)
<Brandano> madrazr: looking it up, gimme a sec.
<sirlark> knifepoint: I doubt it, but I'm not sure... I'm not an ubuntu expert (gentooist myself), and I've never used os-prober ... I do know a little about chroot though ;) Can you read the device in /mnt/dev?
<madrazr> Brandano: sure, thank you so much
<halvor> skype uses greek fonts even tho the whle system is set to english
<sirlark> knifepoint: if you can then it's not a locking issue (which I really don't think it is)
<halvor> thanks, aperson :)
<aperson> halvor, how did you install it?
<knifepoint> sirlark: how would i test that?
<halvor> aperson: i downloaded the deb from skype's website and from that
<Aperculum> is there a ubuntu package for stackless python?
<aperson> halvor, do you still have the deb?  I'd try re-installing it first to see if that fixes it
<mcphail> halvor: do you have the same problem with any other QT applications?
<maple1> I love you all
<halvor> aperson: i've tried to reinstall
<sirlark> knifepoint: less? (or something a little less drastic) head -c 1 /mnt/dev/devname
<Aperculum> maple1: I love you all, too
<aperson> halvor, did you purge any configurations first?
<knifepoint> sirlark: i can cat it... can't less because its not supported format
<aperson> halvor, a reinstall may not touch those
<halvor> aperson: hmm... i haven't purged
<halvor> aperson: what to do then?
<sirlark> knifepoint: then it's readable within the chroot jail ... sorry, I got nothing more
<c_nick> Hi i think that worked
<aperson> halvor, you should be able to do a: sudo aptitude purge skype
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, does wine supports CS:Condition Zero?
<c_nick> now when i do sudo apt-get install something.. it does not say ask system admin.. :)
<tobiasz> I cannot install win xp sp3 on virtualbox :( I think it is a sata problem
<halvor> aperson: i try that now
<aperson> isolat3dsh33p, I'd look at the winddb
<guyvdb_> Hi, I have removable media (/dev/sdb1) that I want mounted read write at  /home/guy/mountpoint. It is ext4. What should my fstab entry look like?
<aperson> !wine > isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, please see my private message
<knifepoint> sirlark: dammit well at least i got some fancy cat screens out of it
<Sinkro63> c_nick:  merry christmas
<c_nick> but now i have another issue.. now i want to create a user who has admin rights.. and that user access another home folder
<mcphail> halvor: skype is a QT application. As I recall, you can set up a configuration file in your home directory to select default fonts in QT apps. I can't remember the details
<tobiasz> I cannot install win xp sp3 on virtualbox :( I think it is a sata problem, is there any thing I can do? merry christmas and stuff everyone
<sirlark> knifepoint: and next you try to remeber the command to reset the terminal ;)
<aperson> c_nick, you don't have admin rights, yes?
<c_nick> Sinkro63: hope so :)
<isolat3dsh33p> aperson: Just wan't a quick anser... ;)
<c_nick> aperson:  no now i got those
<c_nick> now when i go to System->Admin->users and groups
<sirlark> knifepoint: what are you trying to do exactly?
<halvor> aperson: okkei, now skype is gone :S
<c_nick> there when i try to create a new user it says.. chose another home folder
<guyvdb_> I have entry (/dev/sdb1 	/home/guy/Projects	ext4  rw  0  0 ) in fstab but when I plug in removable media it says only root can mount it. How do I give my user premission
<brian_> it
<sirlark> knifepoint: i.e. can you go the manual root?
<halvor> aperson: The following packages will be REMOVED: skype{p}
<aperson> halvor, re-install away then.  alternatively, you could try installing skype from the mediabuntu repositories
<aperson> halvor, but lets see if the deb works :)
<halvor> aperson: okkei, thank you
<aperson> isolat3dsh33p, well, that's more of a wine issue and not ubuntu, so this isn't quite the place to ask :)
<ActionParsnip1> guyvdb_: plug it in and run: sudo mount -a
<halvor> aperson: i'll tell what's up as soon is i'm done with it
<halvor> aperson: thanks a lot
<knifepoint> sirlark: its grub2 (1.97) so the manual root scares and confuses me :P
<isolat3dsh33p> Aperculum: :)
<isolat3dsh33p> aperson: :)
<guyvdb_> ActionParsnip1 I want in in fstab - I can mount fine from the command line
<c_nick> ActionParsnip1: aperson Sinkro63 how can i create a new user who could access the old home older..
<ribasushi> how do I get the dependency-based init boot to recalculate the orders once I change some of the initfiles?
<piedro> hi, can anyone tell me the command to start the gui for akonadi server settings?
<knifepoint> sirlark: sorry i  meant route. what do you mean by manual root?
<ubuntu> please if anyone knows an irc channel about security issues let me know.got a hard problem,
<guyvdb_> ActionParsnip1 I figured it out... thx
<aperson> guyvdb_, if you want a gui to edit what partitions get mounted where and with what permissions, there is pysdm
<sirlark> knifepoint: but all you are trying to do is make a particular partition bootable and specify the kernel image right?
<ActionParsnip1> guyvdb_: add user as an option in fstab then, it will allow users to mount it
<Brandano> madrazr: essentially you ought to have "user" in the fstab options for th specific partitions
<guyvdb_> ActionParsnip1, aperson got it thx
<Brandano> madrazr: to allow mounting as a user
<alfabetic> #linux
<madrazr> Brandano: Oh Ok
<Brandano> naturally, file system permissions still apply
<piedro> hi, can anyone tell me the comand to start the gui for akonadi-settings? (should show up within kde-systemsettings)
<Dday> My ound isn't owrking
<jolaren> Whats wrong with this statement? “sudo mount -o loop restrictedDrivers.nvidia.img /mnt”
<knifepoint> sirlark: Yeah pretty much i have windows partitions going just need the one ubuntu partition working. I've never done the manual way before so i was hoping for automatic.
<sirlark> ActionParsnip1: setting ANT_HOME to /user/share/ant fixes my problem. Should the ant package not put this environment variable into the 'global' environment. On gentoo this would be a file in /etc/env.d but I don't know the equivalent in ubuntu
<Brandano> jolaren: what is the error?
<ActionParsnip1> jolaren: you need: sudo mount -o loop -t udf ./restrictedDrivers.nvidia.img /mnt
<madrazr> Brandano: Oh Ok
<madrazr> I will do a reboot once and try
<madrazr> thanks a lot for the help
<Brandano> madrazr: I hope it works. Try unmounting and remounting manually before rebooting
<madrazr> Brandano: sure
<Brandano> at least you can reset things if it fails mounting at all
<ActionParsnip1> jolaren: may help too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197
<c_nick> ok i got through with that too
<piedro> hi, can anyone tell me the comand to start the gui for akonadi-settings? (should show up within kde-systemsettings)
<jolaren> ActionParsnip1; That doesnt work either.. the error is "ioctl: loop_set_fd; invalid argument"
<alfabetic> hi anyone here knows ddrescue ?
<aperson> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tobiasz> where can I get some help with installing windows xp sp3 on virtualbox, because it give me error while loading files from cd can't install it
<ActionParsnip1> alfabetic: a little
<Dday> My sound isn't working in ubuntu 9.10, does anyone know what to do?
<jolaren> ActionParsnip1; Whatever I try mount wise I get the same error ;/
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: use: lspci | grep -i audio
<aperson> tobiasz, unless you explicitly set the virtual drive as sata, it's ide by default
<tobiasz> error in verse 3540 d:\xpsp\base\boot\setup\setup.c
<ActionParsnip1> Dday: you can use the output to find guides
<tobiasz> aperson dunno why it gives me that error
<ActionParsnip1> jolaren: you can convert the img to an iso which is easier to use
<tobiasz> aperson unexpected error in viamraid.sys
<piedro> what is the command to start the gui for akonadi-settings? (should show up within kde-systemsettings)
<Dday> ActionParsnip1, http://pastebin.com/m7d4a88c5
<alfabetic> i have run ddrescue yesterday to copy hard disc and its stuck in "splitting error areas " what happened if i stop it there ?
<xNinja> hello...who uses seedbox in his server ? and which client ? i did use torrentflux/torrentflux-b4rt and no luck in seeding...download is working very fast but upload no
<aperson> tobiasz, you might want to try #windows afterall, it *is* a windows issue :)
<jolaren> ActionParsnip1; is it enough to use mv to convert it? mv name.img to mv name.iso?
<aperson> tobiasz, are you installing from official media?
<sirlark> knifepoint: you getting my pm's?
<vak> hi there
<aperson> !hi | vak
<ubottu> vak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vak> Q: are there any ready Karmic vmware images?
<airtonix> jolaren, technically a 'rename' operaton is a move operation on any system.
<vak> http://virtualappliances.net/ isn't much updated since 2008 :(
<jolaren> airtonix; Not really following you.. What do you mean?
<aperson> vak, I'm sure there are plenty out on the 'net, but I'd imagine it wouldn't be hard to make your own
<airtonix> jolaren, you are renaming a file.
<sirlark> jolaren: if you are looking to convert the format, then no rename is not sufficient, use something like iat
<alfabetic> ActionParsnip1 what do you mean ?
<tuntun> Hi, Is there a program for reading TIVO hard drives?
<sirlark> jolaren: or bin2iso
<halvor> aperson: i managed to add the medibuntu karmic repo
<vak> aperson: OK, thx.
<Dday> ActionParsnip1, what guide shoul i use?
<rob_p> vak: http://linhost.info/vmware/ has 9.04 but I didn't see any 9.10.  Their VM appliances are very good though.
<halvor> aperson: but sudo apt-get install skype or skype-common returns with Couldn't find package
<aperson> halvor, did you run an apt-get update first?
<halvor> aperson: sure, still nothing
<alfabetic> ActionParsnip1: what do you mean by little ?
<vak> rob_p: hey, thanks!
<rob_p> vak: welcome
<tuntun> Is there a program for reading TIVO hard drives filesystem?
<aperson> tuntun, doesn't look like it
<c_nick> How can i delete all those nasty home folders.. i created in the due course
<halvor> aperson: Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release.gpg  Ign http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/free Translation-en_US
<c_nick> i want to delete all the files in there .. if i do rm *.* it removes besides the hidden ones
<halvor> aperson: it should be okkei, don't you think?
<c_nick> how can i delete the entire folder.. ie remove all the hidden files,folders normal files
<aperson> halvor, afaik, yeah.  I double-checked, skype should be in their repos
<amelius> c_nick: rm -rf $folder_name
<tuntun> I have a HDD with a UDF filesystem. Is there a program to mount?
<c_nick> ok thanks amelius
<lartza_> Could somebody help me get fglrx work on an older display card(integrated)?
<lartza_> I installer xorg-driver-fglrx, but it doesn't work
<lartza_> fglxinfo and glxinfo only give me errors
<lartza_> I'm not even sure if my integrated card is supported, is there way to install older fglrx?
<katakbuta> whats the cmd to add admin user
<mcphail> tuntun: can you mount it via the loop device?
<lartza_> katakbuta: THere is no admin user
<grawity> katakbuta: Add the user to 'admin' group.
<jsoft_> :)
<grawity> katakbuta: The command is 'gpasswd'.
 * jsoft_ is mincing around with lisp
<grawity> tuntun: Ubuntu should already come with UDF support - at least read-only (it's needed for reading DVDs)
<epinky> vak: Desktop: http://vm.swingrider.net/ubuntu/910/  Server:http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/#ubuntu9.10
<tuntun> mcphail, It won't mount the HDD
<katakbuta> lartza_: i mean giving the user ability to use sudo
<lartza_> add him to the sudoers list
<lartza_> visudo
<katakbuta> okay
<mcphail> tuntun: what error do you get?
<tuntun> grawity, That's what I though
<lartza_> or EDITOR=nano visudo
<lartza_> then take example from the root
<lartza_> it's omething like user ALL=(ALL)
<grawity> katakbuta: I already told you - add user to the 'admin' group. This will automatically let him use 'sudo'.
<tuntun> mcphail, "unable to mount location, can't mount file"
<c_nick> i get this error all the time when i try to add the weather applet.. The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GWeatherApplet". do u want to delete this applet from your configuration.. someone told me that there is config file somewhere when u delete that file.. it regenerates a new one.. thus resolving all the issues
<mcphail> tuntun: and what command did you use to mount it?
<lartza_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuntun> mcphail, just double click
<aperson> tuntun, from what I was reading, you can't read the filesystem on a tivo hdd
<mcphail> tuntun: try mounting it from the command line and see what happens
<diddy> Where are Desktop background images stored under Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Kartagis> diddy, /usr/share
<aperson> diddy, /usr/share/backgrounds
<tuntun> mcphail, the drive is labelled 'SCSI Drive' the device is 'sdb', what is the command to mount it?
<diddy> Kartagis, aperson : Thank you. But what if I want to use my own image. What is a good location to store it?
<Kartagis> diddy, same place
<sirlark> ActionParsnip1: Is the lack of the ant package setting up ANT_HOME something that should be reported to someone upstream? I'm assuming Ubuntu manages environment variables in packages, and this seems to go against the 'just works' principle
<diddy> Kartagis, but only root has access to that folder.
<_scavenger_> diddy, or in your home directory's Pictures folder.
<mcphail> tuntun: try "sudo mount -o loop /dev/sdb /path/to/mount/point" first
<aperson> diddy, I use my home folder under pictures/wallpaper
<isolat3dsh33p> diddy: at /usr/share/
<c_nick> getting an ssh problem .. if i try to connect from the terminal i can connect.. but if i try to connect from the Places ->connect to server does not work.. its not giving me the option of ssh
<aperson> diddy, you can store them anywhere you want, really
<grawity> c_nick: How exactly are you connecting?
<black-lio3n> hi all
<c_nick> now i have to use the terminal.. ssh username@ipaddress
<grawity> c_nick: What 'Connect to server' calls SSH is actually SFTP (file transfer over SSH).
<diddy> OK, TY
<aperson> !hi | black-lio3n
<ubottu> black-lio3n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kartagis> I'm trying to help someone and he says he doesn't have mobile broadband under edit connections under the network icon
<grawity> c_nick: 'Connect to server' is not for interactive connections, only file access.
<Kartagis> what gives?
<c_nick> grawity: but it does give an option for SSH here even thats not there it just says custom location
<black-lio3n> Method of dividing Alhardsk
<grawity> c_nick: I know it says SSH. But it's only for file transfer, not for shell access.
<c_nick> ohk so how should i get that enabled
<jakaPre> On one machine, which is connected to internet via cabel I created a shared folder, but I can't see it on my laptop(connected with wireless AP). They should be in the same LAN, right? I gave all permissions also read-write. What else doI need to set up???
<c_nick> i mean to connect and transfer that files
<c_nick> between two terminals
<tuntun> aperson, I used tivo to mean pvr, It's actually from a pvr
<aperson> tuntun, ahh, that makes all the difference then
<aperson> jakaPre, what's the client's os?
<_scavenger_> Hi all, I ran ifdown yesterday and now my wireless is gone (Enable Wireless is grayed out, too) - how do I give control of my network interface back to NM?
<tuntun> mcphail. " you must specify the filesystem type"
<isolat3dsh33p> Kartagis: There's suppose to be a mobile broadband tab in the internet settings dialog
<tuntun> aperson, in what way?
<jakaPre> ubuntu 8.10 .... and on laptop ubuntu 9.10
<mcphail> tuntun: try adding "-t udf"
<isolat3dsh33p> *Network connections dialog
<aperson> tuntun, well, a pvr could mean anything that records video. a tivo is a tivo
<arand> _scavenger_: I've been looking for answers on that as well, so far my only option is to reboot.
<c_nick> grawity:  ??
<Kartagis> isolat3dsh33p, he says he doesn't
<vak> epinky: thanks!
<grawity> c_nick: What do you want to do, then? File transfer? Or shell access?
<SaBot> If I am installing ubuntu with a windows xp partition and partitioning manually, do I want to set any of my ubuntu partitions as bootable?
<_scavenger_> @arand Rebooting doesn't work...
<isolat3dsh33p> Kartagis: ask him which version of Ubuntu he's using.
<jakaPre> aperson ... I'm sorry ... There's a 9.04 version on client PC machine
<Kartagis> isolat3dsh33p, 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> sirlark: log a bug
<arand> _scavenger_: have you put down any specifics in /etc/network/interfaces
<c_nick> also i can connect to someone but the other person cannot connect to me
<_scavenger_> f
<_scavenger_> @arand That file looks OK.
<grawity> c_nick: For shell access, 'ssh'. For transferring files, 'scp' and 'sftp'.
<grawity> c_nick: For incoming connections (friend to your PC), install 'openssh-server'.
<tuntun> mcphail; for "sudo mount -t udf /dev/sdb /media/udf" i get 'wrong fs type...
<sirlark> ActionParsnip1: sorry to ask, but where, ubuntu.org?
<c_nick> i had done that..
<Dday> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/m7d4a88c5
<sirlark> ActionParsnip1: I'm a gentooist normally *ducks for cover* ;)
<ikonia> tuntun: your hard disk is udf ?
<mcphail> tuntun: how do you know it is a udf filesystem?
<aperson> jakaPre, do hostnames resolve on your network?
<ActionParsnip1> sirlark: i like gentoo, it runs my fileserver
<c_nick> grawity:  it is already the newest version.. but.. when i try to connect to myself from another terminal it says.. Warning.. and gives me a error condition..ie cannot connect
<isolat3dsh33p> Kartagis: I'm not sure I can help, no experience in that. But, just in case, ask him to type « NetworkManager » in the terminal. and it's case sensitive
<jakaPre> aperson: how do I find that out ??
<Otacon22> How can i say to sshd to don't print out on wich OS it is running ? With a simple nmap someone can see "22/tcp open  ssh     OpenSSH 5.1p1 Debian 6ubuntu2 (protocol 2.0)"
<grawity> c_nick: Have you tried reading that message?
<c_nick> yes
<ActionParsnip1> sirlark: although its getting replaced soon as its older than the hills and is slowly failing
<grawity> Otacon22: You'd have to recompile sshd for that, I think.
<arand> _scavenger_: Might want to try true/false toggling the managed option in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf also (reboot in between might be necess)
<Otacon22> lol.
<aperson> jakaPre, well, it sounds like they don't, can you try opening up nautilus and entering in: smg://IPOFHOSTWITHSHARE/sharename/ ?
<grawity> smb://*
<_scavenger_> @arand Thanks, I'll try that.
<dimitar> i have the question
<c_nick> grawity: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<c_nick> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<c_nick> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<c_nick> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY! Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)! It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<c_nick> Host key verification failed.
<FloodBot3> c_nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isolat3dsh33p> dimitar: Just ask
<dimitar> if i install KDE beside GNOME and then i unistall GNOME will i be still able to use GNOME app?
<c_nick> sorry for flooding :)
<LogicFan> dimitar, yes and if any gnome libraries are needed, it will be a requirement of the gnome app and install them as needed
<grawity> c_nick: Okay, what does the message dell you to do?
<tuntun> ikonia, its a HDD from a pvr, formated as udf  according to info from a forum discussion
<dimitar> LogicFan:thank you...
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: sure but you will need to reinstall the app you want so you can reinstal the deps it needs
<tuntun> mcphail its a HDD from a pvr, formated as udf  according to info from a forum discussion
<dimitar> ActionParsnip1:thanks
<_scavenger_> @dimitar Open up Synaptic and remove Gnome, then before clicking 'Apply' set the GNOME apps you want to keep.
<ikonia> tuntun: most odd to be udf
<Sacho> c_nick: note the last part of the message
<mcphail> tuntun: are there any partitions on the disk?
<c_nick> Sacho:  it tells me to add it
<ikonia> tuntun: could you show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please
<c_nick> in known list of hosts.. but i cannot go everywhere adding right ?
<dimitar> _scavenger_ok i am installing now KDE.
<Sacho> "It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed"
<papul> hi guys
<grawity> c_nick: You just need to remove the incorrect key.
<tuntun> ikonia, yes, its from a dvd burning pvr
<c_nick> hmm
<papul> i strange problem has occured
<erUSUL> Otacon22: either way nmap uses tcp fingerprinting to find out the OS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP/IP_stack_fingerprinting
<leonbravo> hi there
<ikonia> tuntun: I'd expect the files to be udf - not the disk file system
<grawity> c_nick: And it tells you from where to remove.
<dimitar> leonbravo hi
<leonbravo> a little help
<grawity> erUSUL: Fingerprinting can detect Linux, but not Debian
<c_nick> it says offending key : 5
<ikonia> tuntun: show me the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb please in a pastebin
<dimitar> leonbravo ask?
<grawity> c_nick: It even tells you the filename and the line number.
<leonbravo> sudo aptitude update
<erUSUL> grawity: point taken
<papul> whenever i start empathy i get a message that a application account manager wants to acces the default keyring and then i have to enter my pass. this didnt happened before. whats wrong??
<dimitar> laonbravo:what with that?
<leonbravo> it s trying to access a proxy
<jakaPre> aperson: can't handle smg ... both computers
<dimitar> leonbravo:be specific?
<tuntun> mcphail, im not sure, mountmanager doesn't show any
<leonbravo> that I only use at uni
<leonbravo> not at home where i am
<mcphail> tuntun: use ikonia's command
<leonbravo> let me show you
<bazhang> leonbravo, dont paste here use pastebin
<grawity> papul: Is it the same as your login password?
<grawity> papul: Do you have autologin enabled?
<papul> yup
<papul> i have autologin enabled
<leonbravo> pastebin?
<bazhang> !paste | leonbravo
<ubottu> leonbravo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<papul> grawity, why what happened? should i disable it?
<aperson> jakaPre, smb
<grawity> papul: When you login normally, Ubuntu uses the password you entered to automatically unlock the keyring.
<drakhan> can I change window manager in xfce from metacity to fluxbox?
<papul> ohhh ok grawity
<grawity> papul: When you have auto-login enabled, Ubuntu doesn't know the password. So it asks you to unlock the keyring.
<c_nick> hmm
<grawity> papul: You can open 'Passwords and Encryption Keys', and then change the keyring's password to a blank one.
<papul> grawity, i guess thats not a good thing to do
<jakaPre> aperson: Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<jakaPre> Please select another viewer and try again.
<mcphail> tuntun: please paste to a pastebin rather than pm. That way anyone in the channel can help
<jakaPre> aperson: that was client machine..
<tuntun> mcphail, ok
<grawity> papul: Why not? You already have auto-login enabled. Removing the keyring's password won't decrease security.
<papul> grawity, i'll let it remain
<papul> grawity, thanks for the help :)
<mcphail> tuntun: anyway, doesn't look as if the disk has been partitioned. I wonder if the information you have on its format is correct?
<leonbravo> ttp://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6df7fdff
<jakaPre> aperson: on the PC it still can't handle 'smp'
<aperson> smb
<tuntun> mcphail, ikonia, I see it says 'Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table'
<papul> i hate the debian installation system
<ikonia> tuntun: that's interesting, I'd expect to have at least one partition there
<ActionParsnip1> papul: use the minimal installation then, uses apt-get to install the system you want :)
<jakaPre> aperson: ... ok it works on PC (share host)...
<tobiasz> lmao lol wut as I enabled the virtualisation feature in my mainboards bios the installation of windows xp on virtualbox went well
<manjula> Hi again all...
<SaBot> Whats the difference between the minimal install and using the alternative cd and installing CLI?
<papul> ActionParsnip1, thats not what i mean. i mean to say that i hate the way apt-get installs software
<papul> ActionParsnip1, its not fast
<jakaPre> aperson: but on laptop there's still an error:
<jakaPre> Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<jakaPre> Please select another viewer and try again.
<erUSUL> SaBot: minimal downloads most packages from the net, alternate uses the cdrom.
<mcphail> tuntun: are there any clues to the filesystem type if you run "sudo hd /dev/sdb | head"?
<grawity> papul: You forgot "uses a lot of CPU"
<_scavenger_> @papul It is. Ever tried to install Flash? It takes ages.
<papul> grawity, yea
<tuntun> mcphail, ikonia, Here's something I missed : "requires a firmware disc from panasonic in the drive so that it can format HDD correctly" I guess the filesystem must be custom or proprietry
<erUSUL> SaBot: the minimal iso is smaller
<papul> pacman is fast
<ikonia> tuntun: wow - yes
<papul> ^^^ in arch
<mcphail> tuntun: that would be my guess as well
<manjula> i have a intel 82G33/G31 Express onboard graphic card and after i installed ubunut 9.10 i am unable to get in to  1024×768 	resolution or higher. can some one help me ?
<SaBot> erUSUL: if install all the default packages that the minimal install does, is there a large difference in performace between the two?
<SaBot> *if you
<papul> !patebinit
<papul> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<erUSUL> SaBot: both install the same packages. one from internet mainly and the other from the cdrom mainly
<erUSUL> !minimal | SaBot
<ubottu> SaBot: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tuntun> mcphail, the command gets random characters.
<SaBot> alright then, thanks
<mcphail> tuntun: it was a long shot...
<warddr> hello, after I installed updates in ubuntu (wubi), I can't boot ubuntu anymore, I only get a grub commandline window, is this a common problem? And does anyone know a solution?
<papul> wubi is not a good option to install ubuntu
<warddr> I know, it was just for testing if all the drivers work well
<manjula> i have a intel 82G33/G31 Express onboard graphic card and after i installed ubunut 9.10 i am unable to get in to  1024×768 	resolution or higher. can some one help me ?
<_scavenger_> @warddr Did the set of updates contain a kernel upgrade?
<papul> manjula, ubunut???
<tuntun> mcphail, ikonia, thanks for your help
<warddr> _scavenger_, I installed every ubuntu 9.10 update since the CD was made
<manjula> papul: sorry typo ubuntu
<warddr> First time I updated
<papul> manjula, ur monitor size?
<manjula> i have a intel 82G33/G31 Express onboard graphic card and after i installed ubuntu 9.10 i am unable to get in to  1024×768 	resolution or higher. can some one help me ?
<mcphail> tuntun: i think you're going to have to hunt through some more forums to find a way for this
<papul> !repeat | manjula
<ubottu> manjula: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<manjula> papul: i think its 15 inches
<_scavenger_> @warddr OK.
<papul> manjula, ur monitor size?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, which should I install, wine from the repo or wine from its website?
<papul> manjula, 15 inches dont support more than 1027*768 reso i guess
<_scavenger_> @warddr Try to download the Super Grub Disk.
<leonbravo> hi again, please check my problem http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78cc6709
<papul> i may be wrong
<superpiiii> how do I install gnome on ubuntu server edition?
<ActionParsnip1> papul: if you install minimal it will only install what you need to install rather than the many Gb of data which comes with a bloated install of ubuntu
<manjula> papul: then i think its 17 inches coz anyway i use to work in hihger resoultion with previous ubuntu and also in windows
<_scavenger_> @warddr Super Grub Disk is a small ISO file. I believe Wubi can boot (run) from ISO files.
<warddr> _scavenger_, And what exactly should I do with it?
<ActionParsnip1> superpiiii: why did you install server when you wanted a desktop system?
<dimitar> leonbravo:change the server
<erUSUL> superpiiii: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-envoirment
<_scavenger_> @warddr In the first menu, choose Super Grub Disk. In the second, !LINUX!. Ubuntu should start normally.
<erUSUL> superpiiii: or ubuntu-desktop if you want the whole lot
<nitsckie> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> superpiiii: if you install that you will get exactly the same as the desktop system with an extra kernel installed
<leonbravo> i tried using graphical options it gave me the same erro
<isolat3dsh33p> manjula: « lspci -k »
<dimitar> leonbravo:change the update server from update manager
<leonbravo> other select best server
<ActionParsnip1> superpiiii: you have just defeated the whole reason there are 2 different install models
<leonbravo> i tried that
<manjula> papul: ok what info u want from that ?
<mcphail> Is there a channel for ubuntu on ARM?
<dimitar> leonbravo:first set the main server then try to update then change to best server
<leonbravo> the problem it s not with the server but somehow it keeps the proxy in some place
<papul> manjula, ????
<warddr> _scavenger_, I'll give it a try
<manjula> papul: it print out lot of info
<leonbravo> ok, let me try
<_scavenger_> @warddr Good luck.
<manjula> papul:  u want me to pastebin it ?
<papul> manjula, i dint ask that
<manjula> papul: lspci -k ?
<nitsckie> sorry for intruding but can someone help with a problem i have with my ubuntu?
<Homely_Girl> Hi any brains know how to set up a Three mobile b/band dongle on karmic?? :)
<papul> manjula, isolat3dsh33p asked u that
<manjula> papul: sorry :-(
<c_nick> I am having a USB issue.. i installed U9.10 on my PC and on another PC.. now on my PC I did not erase the home directory while on the other PC its a fresh install.. Now. when i connect the USB on my PC i have to mount it and use it .. while on the other PC is automated.. can someone help me in making it automated even here on my PC
<Slart> nitsckie: just describe your problem.. if someone has an answer they most likely will answer
<manjula> isolat3dsh33p: sorry i was talking ot papul .. what infor u need from lspci -k ?
<mcphail> Homely_Girl: last time I tried that it was "plug and play", but your dongle may vary!
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie Of course.
<Homely_Girl> mcphail: I got karmic seeing it, but not sure wot numbers to put in where on properties
<nitsckie> my ubuntu freezes at the startup screen, the one with the white circle thingy
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie No error messages or anything?
<mcphail> Homely_Girl: I just selected "3" from the list which NetworkManager offered me, but that was on Jaunty...
<nitsckie> nothing just hangs
<manjula> isolat3dsh33p: ????????????????
<isolat3dsh33p> manjula, the VGA...
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie No HDD activity either?
<nitsckie> nope nothing
<isolat3dsh33p> manjula, check the kernel modules...
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie Hit Control+Alt+F1 through F8 - does it say anything out of the ordinary?
<manjula> isolat3dsh33p: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Homely_Girl> mcphail: Hmmm....I found Three eventually 'n when I put in the info I am not sure if I put my dongle's no in username or wot??
<nitsckie> I did hit Control+Alt+F1 but a blue/green line just appears across the sceen
<isolat3dsh33p> manjula: kernel driver?
<c_nick> where can i find the configuration file for the applet
<c_nick> gnome applet
<mcphail> Homely_Girl: as I recall it didn't ask me for any more information than selecting the network. I only used it once (borrowed it from a friend to see if it would work)
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie And the other ones?
<nitsckie> i went into recovery mode, did all my updates and it worked, then did some work rebooted and it was there again
<_scavenger_> @nitckie So Ubuntu works in recovery mode but it doesn't in 'normal' mode?
<Homely_Girl> mcphail: I'll see if my ex can bring me a copy of Jaunty then!! I couldn't run Intrepid on my current hardware but installed 'n run karmic no probs! :)
<nitsckie> that right @_scavenger_
<peaceful1> when I want 2 install chrome i c this erorr what should i do http://iaudiophile.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=75&pictureid=439
<Homely_Girl> mcphail: I refuse to give up 'n go windblows!! I hate MS!!
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie And none of the TTYs give anything, except for a mysterious blue/green line on TTY 1?
<Dr_Willis> peaceful1:  uninstall the google-chriome-unstable pacakge first
<mcphail> Homely_Girl: it will probably be a different version of the dongle. i think most of them are linux compatible so stick with it. I can only suggest you do a bit of googling for your particular model
<nitsckie> TTY ? I am a bit of newbie to this
<Homely_Girl> mcphail: Thanks 4 the advice. :)
<leonbravo> dimitar: same problem says check your network
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie Sorry. If you hit Control + Alt + one of the F keys, you open a TTY.
<nitsckie> just with TTY 1
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie The other ones are black?
<nitsckie> @_savanger_ the other do nothing
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie Mysterious. Do you have an Ubuntu CD lying around?
<leonbravo> don t know why try to access proxy
<nitsckie> @_savanger_ yes .. on my desk
<drssth1> Has anyone installed ATI graphic driver on karmic? My problem is: I cannot generate deb files from "ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run". I can generate 7 files from "ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run", but those deb files did not act like a ati driver($ aticonfig  =>  aticonfig: No supported adapters detected). if I run the 9-3 version, I always get the error like this:
<drssth1> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<drssth1> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.33-020633rc1-generic; make sure that the version is being
<drssth1> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBot3> drssth1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie You could try booting from it, opening your hard drive from Places > Computer, and looking at /var/log/bott.msg
<drssth1> thanks
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie *boot.msg
<nitsckie> @_scavenger_ will do that right now
<Exaltia> hi there
<Exaltia> is kvm able to simulate multiple screens?
<Dr_Willis> Exaltia:  what do you mean by 'kvm' ?
<Exaltia> Kernel Virtual Machine
<Dr_Willis> KVM has a dozen meanings :) heh.
<Exaltia> Dr_Willis, sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> peaceful1:  ask your questions in here. I basically Ignore all IM's
<drssth1> Has anyone installed ATI graphic driver on karmic?  My problem is: I cannot generate deb files from "ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run".   I can generate 7 files from "ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run", but those deb files did not act like a ati driver($ aticonfig  =>  aticonfig: No supported adapters detected).  But if I run the 9-3 version, I always get the error like this: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:l
<manjula_> isolat3dsh33p: sorry i got disconnected from internet
<manjula_> isolat3dsh33p: intel-agp is the kernel module
<_scavenger_> @dressth1 Why do you need to generate deb files?
<manjula_> isolat3dsh33p: intel-agp is the kernel module
<leonbravo> some help please, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c8f97fc
<manjula_> isolat3dsh33p: sorry i got  Disconnected from internet
<drssth1> The original file is '.run', I have to get some .deb files so I could install them.
<dimitar> i installed KDE in ubuntu...how can i unistall GNOME now?
<bazhang> !purekde | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dimitar> bazhang,ubottu...and after that i can install GNOME app with library support off course?
<manjula_> isolat3dsh33p: ???????
<drssth1> You mean I dont have to generate deb files? I was following amd's instructions.
<mcphail> dimitar: any reason you need to drop GNOME completely? Unless you are very short of disk space it can coexist quite happily
<bazhang> dimitar, the gnome libs will be pulled in as necessary, yes
<dimitar> ok
<dimitar> thank you all guys
<_scavenger_> @drsth1 I'm not familiar with AMD drivers, but generating your own DEB files is'nt common.
<nitsckie> @_scavenger_ that file just stated "Nothing has been looged yet"
<mcphail> Is there a support channel for ubuntu on ARM?
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie You might want to start a thread about this on the Ubuntu forum.
<leonbravo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c8f97fc
<Dr_Willis> !arm
<drssth1> Thanks for your suggestion
<ActionParsnip1> mcphail: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/arm
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie Include your full system specs and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> Ive been trying to google to see if theres any arm-based netbooks out yet. :( cant seem to find any
<boritek> hello. i have 4GB RAM installed in my laptop but bios see only 3GB, lshw command see 4GB, but system monitor and /proc/meminfo see 3GB in total. How can i make the system use all the 4GB RAM? i have a 64bit ubuntu karmic koala.
<_scavenger_> @boritek Are you sure you have a 64bit laptop?
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: I have just got hold of a SheevaPlug and am wondering whether to keep ubuntu or switch to debian
<bazhang> boritek, what does uname -m in terminal say
<boritek> _scavenger_: yes
<drssth1> No, mine is a 32 one
<Dr_Willis> boritek:  even with 4gb theres still some memory reserved by the  system. But 1gb missing seems extreme.
<drssth1> thanks for your suggestion
<boritek> core duo
<Slart> boritek: are you sure your motherboard supports more than 3GB?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/touchbook/info.htm
<bazhang> boritek, core duo is not 64 bit
<boritek> Slart: yes
<korpatalik> hi
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  no idea what is better. :) depends on your needs I guess. - only ARM thing i got is my NSLU2
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  looking now. :)
<boritek> the manual says i can extend it to 4GB
<boritek> it is: Acer Aspire 9422WSMi
<boritek> laptop
<Slart> boritek: check uname -m .. like bazhang said..
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: http://jkkmobile.blogspot.com/2009/01/meet-pegatron-199-arm-based-netbook.html
<bazhang> boritek, core2duo is, core duo is not; install linux-generic-pae for all 4GB in 32bit
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: looks niiiice
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: just wondering how long the support on ARM will be. I don't think the SheevaPlug is supported beyond 9.04 so ubuntu may not be my best choice for serverOS
<boritek> uname -m : x86_64
<bazhang> boritek, did you mean core2duo?
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  well i Thought ive seen arm based netbooks out with ubuntu at some sites.. and other arm based ubuntu gizmos.
<boritek> bazhang: ok tx, but right now it is a 64bit system
<boritek> yes core2duo
<Slart> boritek: hmm.. I didn't think 64bit ubuntu even started on a 32bit processor.. but if you're running 64bit then I don't know why it's not seeing all your memory.. odd
<boritek> T5200
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  all these articals i read go on about how arm could be the next big thing for mobile devices.. but im not seeing any yet.
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: seems ideal for my home web/fileserver. It only draws 7 watts
<bazhang> boritek, what does free -m in terminal say
<boritek> Mem:          3018       2493        525          0        272        963
<boritek> so its 3GB again
<boritek> is it not the bios which stops linux to see and use 4GB memory?
<ActionParsnip1> mcphail: check out the fitpc for low power use
<Dr_Willis> boritek:  not really
<boritek> because it only sees 3GB
<manjula_> i have a intel 82G33/G31 Express onboard graphic card and after i installed ubuntu 9.10 i am unable to get in to  1024×768 	resolution or higher. can some one help me ?
<boritek> altough i have even upgraded my bios
<diddy> What exactly does this regex find? if ($var1 =~ m/[a-z][0-9]{2,5}/i) {
<mcphail> ActionParsnip1: i already have my device! I need to know how long 9.04 will be supported on ARM, otherwise I'll need to scrub the install and put on debian
<AceKing> Do I need to install Samba to share my printer installed on my Ubuntu computer to my Vista computer?
<diddy> One character followed by min 2 up to 5 numbers?
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i think you might have to.  Cups and samba sort of work together.
<MohammadR91> WOW
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I've been trying to get it to work for a while now.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. 9.04 was not a LTS. so it will be supported  as long as it would be on other archs Id think.
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i always install samba anyway :)
<ActionParsnip1> AceKing: you can, its way easier
<naufrago> hello all
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: Do I need t do anything special after I install it?
<nitsckie> what is the best vm software for ubuntu currently?
<_scavenger_> @nitsckie I prefer VirtualBox.
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: that's what I thought/worried. I don't think the processor is supported at all in 9.10 so I'll probably wipe ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> AceKing: the smb.conf may need tweaking but essentially its one of the easiest ways
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i dont think so.  I always set up my linux users with home shares however. and give them samba passwords
<Slart> nitsckie: don't know which is best.. I like virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> nitsckie: none are best nor worst
<ActionParsnip1> nitsckie: there is no single best app for anything ever
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  no idea on the current arm status.  Id have to google for more info
<sebsebseb> hi
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip1, Thank You!
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-9.10-alternate-armel+dove.img
<Slart> !vm | nitsckie
<ubottu> nitsckie: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ActionParsnip1> !best | nitsckie
<ubottu> nitsckie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/KarmicReleaseNotes
<dimitar> i have problem accessing my hdd in KDE?
<Dr_Willis> seems like thers 9.10 ARM to me.
<nitsckie> i dont want to do a poll. Just asking as someone who is new to this
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: mount its partition(s) and access them via the mount point
<Dr_Willis> nitsckie:  clarify what you mean by 'vm'
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | nitsckie
<ubottu> nitsckie: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dimitar> ActionParsnip1:does i always need to do that?
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: maybe, i'm not sure how kde mounts stuff automagically. i dont use automount in any DE
<dimitar> ActionParsnip1:what env do you use?
<zubin71_> hi. id like to recursively download a few pages from the http://w3schools.com/html/default.asp . however "wget -r --no-parent http://w3schools.com/html/default.asp" does not work. please help
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: i think support for this processor was dropped between 9.04-.10
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: lxde
<protojay> hey ive got an interesting queston... are there any native linux msn messenger clients that support webcams?
<Dr_Willis> mcphail:  no idea. all i know is what i just googled.. and found thouse links
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: it can use automount but i disable it
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: cheers
<TimH1> Do any of the vm apps deal with USB properly? Have a iPod touch and couldn't update the firmware when I used virtual box.
<drssth1> I rechecked the automatic mode installation log and I found this error:    Errors during DKMS module removal
<drssth1> Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.681/source ->
<drssth1>                  /usr/src/fglrx-8.681
<drssth1> DKMS: add Completed.
<drssth1> You can use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located.
<FloodBot3> drssth1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drssth1> [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.681 with DKMS
<dimitar> ActionParsnip1:i see...ok...i like lxde too.:D...thanks...
<Dr_Willis> TimH1:  virtualbox-ose diosent ahve usb support.. the one from the virtualbox homepage does
<_scavenger_> @TimH I believe only the non-open source version of VirtualBox handles USB more-or-less correctly, as Dr_Willis said.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: not even for usb mice?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: ive had usb mice work in the OSE
<isolat3dsh33p> manjula, what's you're current resolution?
<protojay> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  its actually using the system/host os for that i belive. so its not directly accessing the mouse
<TimH1> Dr w.  Thanks will try.
<ActionParsnip1> protojay: try amsn or emesene
<dimitar> ActionParsnip1:what do you think about xfce?
<isolat3dsh33p> protojay: No, i guest...
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: its slowly losing its lightweightness
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: weird
<dimitar> ActionParsnip1:and gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: but it does work though :)
<ActionParsnip1> dimitar: never bothered with it
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  tahts how it also access teh keyboard and video and sound.. and...  other stuff. :)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  but it dosent see your actual usb ports.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: so add the /media folder as a "drive" in the config and and mounted block devices will be accessible
<CMooney> Hi, I could do with some help on upstart the #upstart channell is very quiet.
<decembre> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: i see you point though
<drssth1> I rechecked the automatic mode installation log and I found this error:  Errors during DKMS module removal Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.681/source ->                   /usr/src/fglrx-8.681 DKMS: add Completed. You can use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located. Failed to build fglrx-8.681 with DKMS [Error] Kernel Module : Removing fglrx-8.681 from DKMS   I do not know what cause it. I have dkms2.1.0.1 on my system.
<decembre> somebody having troubles using dovecot LDA in Karmic ?
<SaBot> man
<|StOnE|> is it possible to run fedora 12 or slackware?
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip1, I installed Samba and logged out and back in. When I start Samba I get this error: 49: 	enable spoolss = yes. How can I fix that?
<|StOnE|> is it possible to run fedora 12 or slackware on virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  not really. :)  if you have a ps2 mouse it sees it as the same thing.
<SaBot> I am trying to do this alternative cd, but it keeps stalling when it downloads a specific file as it configures apt
<sarthorks> my sound is suddenly stopped working. i have resetted every sound setting back to normal but its not helping. No sound at all. Im on a Dell Inspiron, and i dual boot to Vista. Sound is running fine on Vista.
<isolat3dsh33p> lxde looks like windows.. D:
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  most desktops do.
<drssth1> I have installed fedora 12 on virtualbox
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Not Gnome 3.0
<|StOnE|> drssth1: and do not have any problem?
<OerHeks> |StOnE| yes it is, depending how much memory you have
<|StOnE|>  well i have 4gb ddr2
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:   never noticed..   depends on how you define 'looks like windows' also.. so its a pointless argument
<OerHeks> |StOnE|  ah >1Gb is oke
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Yeah. Is it fast btw?
<drssth1> stone: I have not use it for development, till now it has not problem
<ActionParsnip1> AceKing: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-897688.html
<protojay> aMSN is awesome
<protojay> thanks guys
<AceKing> ActionParsnip1, Thanks
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  is what fast?
<|StOnE|> ok thanks a lot   i like fedora too :)
<sarthorks> jaunty sound has all of a sudden stopped working. No sound at all. Im on a Dell Inspiron, and i dual boot to Vista. Sound is running fine on Vista. Can anyone help me get it back?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: lxde is light in ram
<Dr_Willis> gnome 3 screen shots i am finding dont look that radical from the gnome now.
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: they are making an official release named Lubuntu, it's gonna be kick ass
<OerHeks> |StOnE| don't forget VBoxGuestAdditions iso, for bigger desktop etc.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: lxde... Maybe light is the better word..
<Dr_Willis> I for one cant STAND lxde or lubuntu isolat3dsh33p .
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i dont like the file manager.. and it really dosent 'add' anything i need.
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: I'm in their website, lurking.. :D
<|StOnE|> VBoxGuestAdditions iso? sorry i dont know too much about vb explai  how to  :)
<Dr_Willis> Installing 'lubuntu-desktop' onto a ubuntu system can cause a lot of weirdness last i tried it also.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: No new features besides ligthweightness?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: yep, its so close its crazy
<drssth1> I rechecked the automatic mode installation log and I found this error:  Errors during DKMS module removal Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.681/source ->                   /usr/src/fglrx-8.681 DKMS: add Completed. You can use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located. Failed to build fglrx-8.681 with DKMS [Error] Kernel Module : Removing fglrx-8.681 from DKMS   I do not know what cause it. I have dkms2.1.0.1 on my system.            
<sun2> hi hi
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Haha, I was just about to try KDE, and now there's lxde... =_=
<sun2> hi
<_scavenger_> @sun2 hi
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i can get that by running any window manager i want and whatever file manager i want.. Lxde dosent really do much  more then that (well it also adds a few other tools)
<isolat3dsh33p> if it's energy saving, then it's suitable for laptops... :D
<sun2> _scavenger_, is it night there?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i doubt if it ads any new/special engery saveing features. at least i dident notice any.
<_scavenger_> @sun2 No, it's around mid-day here.
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i did notice it installed wicd and removed the 'network manager' which really goofed things up for me.
<SaBot> isolat3dsh33p: if you really want a light windows manager, use dwm
<sun2> oh, u r in the another half of earth
<sun2> _scavenger_,
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: there are tonnes of DEs
<_scavenger_> @sun2 No, you are on another half. I'm on this one.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Sounds like dangerous.
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: and WMs too
<SaBot> ratpoison is the smallest
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: I only know KDE, GNOME and Xfde
<isolat3dsh33p> *Xfce
<honky> hi there! i wanted to add a new command to my right-click menu - i used nautilus-actions and added /usr/bin/totem with parameter --enqueue - so far everything works fine but when i click a file the totem starts up but without the fine enqueued - i quess i need to add smth to the parameter so that the file name is passed on - question: what?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  yep. made it a little hard for me to reconnect to the network after i removed the lubuntu-desktop packages.. and it removed wicd and dident put network-manager back on.
<sun2> _scavenger_,  ok, I am on one half, you are on one half
<sun2> _scavenger_, diff half
<Dr_Willis> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: look into http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<SaBot> !info ratpoison
<ubottu> ratpoison (source: ratpoison): keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.4-1 (karmic), package size 190 kB, installed size 536 kB
<Dr_Willis> see.. flwm is smaller. :)
<SaBot> aw
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (karmic), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: but most apps is designed for GNOME and KDE right?
<Dr_Willis> if ya get much less then what jwm and flwm have.. you have like NO features.. :)
<Dr_Willis> those 2 are about as basic as it gets for a 'normal' type window manager.
<isolat3dsh33p> Lxde looks too much like Windows, while I switch to Linux for the different look.. =_=
<LjL> isolat3dsh33p: actually quite a few apps are just GTK, not specifically GNOME
<specter_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<SaBot> isolat3dsh33p: try openbox or fluxbox?
<specter_> has anyone tried this?
<darthanubis> some ppl everything looks like windows
<_scavenger_> @darthanubis Except for the console, which looks like DOS.
<SandGorgon> guys.. how to install skype on karmic? I have the medibuntu repos correctly set up, but I get this when I try to install skype "Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<isolat3dsh33p> SaBot, GNOME is fun enough to me. :)
<specter_> i wanted to make it work on my vaio p but i could only boot in low grafics mode
<Dr_Willis> It has a mouse pinter and windows! its just like windows! egads!
<specter_> so i reinstalled ubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: I mean the taskbar... :/
<darthanubis> SandGorgon, try using Ubuntutweak package. i don't know if I can recommend that?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: you can install and run any app in any DE as long as you satify its deps
<sarthorks> ﻿jaunty sound has all of a sudden stopped working. No sound at all. Im on a Dell Inspiron, and i dual boot to Vista. Sound is running fine on Vista. Can anyone help me get it back?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  theres plenty of window maaners that dont ahve a 'panel' type bar.. and thats a speciric program that lxde is using i belive. You could disable it if you really wanted to
<LjL> SandGorgon: Skype seems to have disappeared from Medibuntu for some reason that i haven't investigated (but it's been reported by a few people). you can still download the package though, let me fetch the URL
<darthanubis> !details | sarthorks
<ubottu> sarthorks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SandGorgon> LjL, oh... that is news
<technologiclee> i have a Hardy Heron live CD and i can not install. i have used it befor and it is now running a live session. i have several partitions with ubuntu on it on a 500GB HD. i was running Lucid Lynx and the mouse stopped working, but the music was still playing and i could navigate with the KB. On restart it would show GRUB, start loading the last partition then just a blank screen. When i put the Hardy CD in it showed I/O errors on hundreds of blocks. This 
<LjL> SandGorgon: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/skype.html
<specter_> is there any way howto update the gma500 for vaio p?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Thanks for the info, but I'll stick with GNOME for now, until they release 3.0. Which looks quite weird and hard... :/
<SandGorgon> LjL, thanks!!
<ActionParsnip1> sarthorks: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2  and type    pulseaudio   and press enter
<dremits1> how can i move the network manager in the tray in GNOME?
<_scavenger_> @technologiclee I think your HD died.
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: your call, you are using linux so have choice
<sebsebseb> !lucid | technologiclee
<ubottu> technologiclee: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> sarthorks: the fact it works in windows is moot
<LjL> SandGorgon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/494564 here's the reason
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<technologiclee> ahhhh  i considered that - any way i can test for sure from a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  no one really knows what gnome3 will looklike/act. if they follow their 'past' changes - gnome will proberly not be that radically different in its next release.
<_scavenger_> Aaah! Netsplit!
<sebsebseb> technologiclee: check your ISO is ok if you still have it,  there's also a check on the CD to check if the psyhical CD is ok or not
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, freedom is on linux.. :D
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  the trick is to learn 'linux' not the specific desktops. :)
<dremits1> how can i move the network manager in the tray in GNOME?
<imagodei> Ubuntu 9.04 server running on Single Board Computer AMD GEODE Wafer-LX3. I installed festival text-to-speech, but I got error message: "Linux: can't open /dev/dsp". I installed ALSA and set .festivalrc according to these instructions: http://aanugraha.wordpress.com/2008/12/20/festival-cant-open-devdsp/. Still no joy, getting message that aplay does not recognize file format. I would like to...
<imagodei> ...make this machine speak. I'm noob, be gentle :)
<_scavenger_> @dremits Right-click on the handle left (next) to the network icon, choose move.
<honky> how do i pass a file name in a script - e.g. i want to make
<_scavenger_> @imagodei Are you running any other music-related program?
<sumit> guys can anybody tell me how do I log out of X to the console prompt? ctrl-alt-bs logs out and puts me back to kdm...
<_scavenger_> @imagedei Rhythmbox, perhaps?
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Did write some bash. :) Still much more to learn...
<Dr_Willis> honky:  the advanced bash scripting guide has examples of that.
<linuxman410> where can i get 64 bit iso when i go to website it only gives choice of 32 bit
<_scavenger_> @sumit Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Dr_Willis> !abs | honky
<ubottu> honky: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dremits1> @_scavenger_ What handle?
<cantoma> hey guys, Everytime i want to connect to my university computer I initially do ssh universityuser@universityssh then I do ssh user@myhostname. Is there a way of doing it in one command only?
<technologiclee> it skipped all the options - and went directly to the KB selection - i have internet though
<ActionParsnip1> honky: you use $1 for the first arg $2 and so on, you can then use: scriptname arg1 arg2
<grawity> sumit: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get into tty1.  Then, if you want, "sudo service stop kdm" to kill KDM (which is still running on tty7)
<Oyoz> hi guys,where can i download adode photoshop for ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<sumit> scavenger: that works but X doesnt die...its still on display 0, according to the error on typing startx
<imagodei> _scavenger_ no, its a fresh install
<ActionParsnip1> honky: the $1 etc get sed in the scripts instead of actual values
<mobi-sheep> !info gimp | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4542 kB, installed size 13196 kB
<_scavenger_> @dremits It's a bit small... just try right-clicking next to the icons.
<ActionParsnip1> Oyoz: you can pay for and download it at www.adobe.com
<_scavenger_> @imagodei Have you been running a music player or anything since starting up?
<_scavenger_> @ActionParsnip1 No, you can't - PS is Windows/Mac only.
<ActionParsnip1> Oyoz: you can check the appdb for compatibility
<dremits1> @_scavenger_ I think I got it but it's moving the X chat icon as well
<Shubuntu> hi which channel should i go for poptop?
<imagodei> _scavenger_ no, nothing.
<ActionParsnip1> _scavenger_: you can download it though
<_scavenger_> @dremits1 Yeah, it does that.
<sumit> grawity: how do we know its on tty7?
<ActionParsnip1> _scavenger_: user didnt say it had to work, only download
<dremits1> @_scavenger_ thanks!
<isolat3dsh33p> so they don't yet develope PS for linux?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: it's adobe. take a guess
<dreamy> does anyone knows what "wiki" stands for on "tiddlywiki" ? im tryng to undestand this app
<dremits1> @_scavenger_ i'll close xchat and it should be fine. bye
<_scavenger_> @imagodei Try a reboot.
<grawity> sumit: All Linux distros come with the console login running on six first ttys (tty[1-6]). And X chooses the first free one.
<honky> how do i pass a file name in a script - e.g. i want to make  ' totem --enqueue ' and add the end append the file name - this will be used as a right-click menu so not in a terminal with parameters
<Dr_Willis> dreamy:  its a 'self docuimenting/editing/ wiki' html page.  You can use it for all sorts of 'notetaking' and other things
<ActionParsnip1> Oyoz: you can check compatibility on the addpb
<_scavenger_> @honky It usually is something like % of %s
<dremits1> @_scavenger_ oh but before i go. how do i add beagle search to the tray?
<mobi-sheep> honky: %s
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | Oyoz
<_scavenger_> *or
<ubottu> Oyoz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<grawity> dreamy: "wiki" is a Hawaiian word for "fast".
<terrorink> lol
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Every Linux apps must be open source?
<dreamy> ok..
<_scavenger_> @dremits1 Right-click on an empty spot on your panel, choose Add, then pick a nice one.
<linuxman410> where can i get 64 bit ubuntu iso when i go to website it only gives choice of 32 bit ubuntu iso
<Dr_Willis> dreamy:   since yiou can edit the web site from within the browser. its like the wikipedia sites
<terrorink> lol iso not every linux app must be open source
<_scavenger_> @isolat3dsh33p Nope.
<dreamy> Dr_Willis: what about building a web page?
<grawity> dreamy: On the Internet, it usually also means a website easily editable by other users.
<dremits1> @_scavenger_ thanks bye
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: not always, penumbra and cedega are 2 examples of closed source linux apps
<imagodei> @_scavenger_ OK, done, waiting for the macihine to come around.
<dreamy> ok ty all
<ActionParsnip1> !gownload | linuxman410
<grawity> dreamy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiddlyWiki
<dreamy> k nice
<Dr_Willis> dreamy:  many of the tiddlywiki related sites are tiddlywiki documents. You can download teh whole site easially that way
<terrorink> Action ! the man with the half linux half human body
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Then they could make a product for linux users. I believe the number of linux users has increased.
<ActionParsnip1> linuxman410: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download and click the advanced options
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: again, its adobe and adobe are morons so I doubt it will happen
<_scavenger_> @isolat3dsh33p Photoshop is an increadibly complex application. Porting it to Linux would cost millions.
<linuxman410> thanks
<_scavenger_> @isolat3dsh33p It just ain't gonna happen.
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: just use gimp
<technologiclee> ok the Hardware Testing option starts and then just ends - I guess i get a new HD for christmas - thanks for the tips guys  : )
<imagodei> _scavenger_ still getting "aplay: main:459: unrecognized file format -raw"
<SaBot> I heard adobe's next update for flashplayer actually works in linux
<Dr_Willis> or they could just test it in wine...
<imagodei> (quit)
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with GIMP.
<protojay> _scavenger_, compiling it against winelib wouldnt be too hard
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1, _scavenger_ : gimp is our only hope then. :(
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: whats wrong with gimp?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i perfer gimp to PS. so whatever...
 * Dr_Willis can actually AFFORD gimp
<_scavenger_> I also prefer gimp over PS.
<ActionParsnip1> SaBot: the 64bit alha plugin works fine here, 10.1 has gpu accelleration for new video cards
<SaBot> yes
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: No shape tool, and I'm lazy. LOL
<_scavenger_> @protojay I'd like to see you try.
<SaBot> Did adobe discontinue fireworks?
<protojay> _scavenger_, i dont have the sauces ;)
 * Dr_Willis notes that the next release of gimp is  due out in the near futre. or is it out allready?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: then get unlazy. LOL
<Dr_Willis> gotta go.. bye.
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: I will. :)
<SaBot> oh no, it's still there, I loved that software much easier than ps
<isolat3dsh33p> cya Dr_Willis
<sarthorks> ActionParsnip1: ﻿"killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2  and type    pulseaudio   and press enter" doesnt do any good. I was trying to get Skype to work the mic (and sound was fine then). Then i changed a few settings on the Sound preferences, and made alsamixer full, but now the whole sound has gone.
<fuzzy_> good morning everybody. so last night i was in here asking for some help with getting my xp cd onto a flash drive, and making it bootable.
<SaBot> fuzzy_: I feel your pain
<ActionParsnip1> sarthorks: no idea then dude, ive never had a sound issue
<SaBot> I got it to work eventually
<fuzzy_> i tried unetbootin, and it didnt work.
<_scavenger_> @protojay Sigh.
<SaBot> I used usb multiboot 10 with petousb 3.0.0.8
<karname> Hi , I want to setup raid 0 on my system with 2*1.5 TB hard for ubuntu , how much is better for Stripe Block (I want it for movie data) ?
<fuzzy_> SaBot, oh..
<SaBot> fuzzy_: Are you doing this inside vista or xp
<fuzzy_> sounds complicated :D
<isolat3dsh33p> skype's not in the synaptic?
<fuzzy_> im doing it inside ubuntu 9.04
<SaBot> oh
<ActionParsnip1> fuzzy_: http://www.vandomburg.net/installing-windows-xp-from-usb/
<ActionParsnip1> fuzzy_: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/windowsxpusb
<sarthorks> ﻿I was trying to get Skype to work the mic (and sound was fine then). Then i changed a few settings on the Sound preferences, and made alsamixer full, but now the whole sound has gone. Restarts dont do any good, neither does "﻿killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2  and type    pulseaudio   and press enter", and i have TESTED all the options that come from the drop down menu in the sound preferences, with static, or or some error
<ActionParsnip1> fuzzy_: there are billions of guides if you search
<fuzzy_> havent found any that explains how to do it from inside ubuntu
<fuzzy_> theres a bunchload of windows apps that can do it
<fuzzy_> theres a bunchload of windows apps that can do it
<ActionParsnip1> fuzzy_: do yu have a windows system you can use?
<fuzzy_> oops,sorry
<technologiclee>  wait - under the partition editor i can still see my partitions - that means the HD is doing SOMETHING - now how to recover it with a live CD?
<protojay> are there any decent linux rpg games?
<fuzzy_> ActionParsnip1, nope
<SaBot> fuzzy_: fyi, most of those need to be run under win xp
<vozhyk__> How to search in APT-Get? (from terminal)
<fuzzy_> SaBot, yes i know
<ActionParsnip1> !games | protojay
<ubottu> protojay: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<_scavenger_> @protojay Nah, I never came across any. Zork is cool, though.
<mobi-sheep> protojay: I need to try Yo Frankie!  It looks decent.
<SaBot> I got WoW to run nicely under WINE once if that counts
<fuzzy_> but it gotta be a simple way right? just copy the contents of the iso over to the flashdrive, and go into fdisk to make the stick active and bootable?
<scunizi> vozhyk__: you can use apt-cache search <package name> or if you want a cli gui then just type sudo aptitude
<ActionParsnip1> protojay: http://www.playdeb.net
<vozhyk__> scunizi: thank you
<_besH> sometimes after using gnome for a while I get into the situation where I need to hit alt-tab twice to switch windows, instead of once
<luist> how can i cound how many .deb files there are inside an specific folder?
<llutz> luist: ls -l dir/*.deb|wc -l
<Tiders> Is there anyway to make CPU scaling disabled default for every boot
<luist> llutz: thanks
<_besH> luist: if you want to search subdirs too, find . -name \*.deb | wc -l
<isolat3dsh33p> The game frets on fire looks fun.. :D
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: its awesome
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: i play it daily :D
<dataviruset> my ubuntu server 9.10 x64 has been frozen for 10 minutes during bootup with the messages "program: recovering journal", "program: clean...blocks...", "home: recovering journal" and "home: clean...files...blocks", is this normal? should i let it continue?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Is it keyboard friendly?
<Tesssa> was trying to download lubuntu,supposed to be 449mbs but the tells me when doanload started xmbs of 749mbs is that a mistake on lubuntu as if that sixe the livecd wikk not fit on a 700 cd anyone advice
<scunizi> dataviruset: it's probably doing a drive check by the looks of it.. it may take a while depending on the size of your drives.
<llutz> dataviruset: sounds like unclean shutdown, your disks needs to be checked(that takes some time)
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: sure, different hardware will allow differnt key combos so you will have to play around a little
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: some chords arent playable and this is catered for by allowing 2 finger chords at the detrement of score
<dataviruset> ok, thank you guys, i started to get worried :)
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Which version did you installed? The repo or the uptodate version?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: i use the mfh mod
<specter_> can anyone help me updating my intel gma500 on ubuntu 9.10?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: mfh mod? I'm installing it from repo now :D
<specter_> i tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<specter_> but after that i was only able to boot with low grafic mode
<meero> how to properly cut down ubuntu for 256mb ram old laptop, just for emails, and web?
<dataviruset> meero: perhaps xubuntu
<brakk> or the USB key version
<meero> dataviruset: i like gnome :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> gtg, bye
<aperson> would it be bad to remove the extra xserver-xorg-video-* packages that I'm not using?
<llutz> meero: use minimal-cd
<llutz> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dataviruset> meero: well, xorg is quite like gnome ;)
<SaBot> hm
<SaBot> ahci is not supported out of the box?
<brakk> is that a LFS?
<isolat3dsh33p> datacrusher: it's xfce. I believe
<dataviruset> isolat3dsh33p: that's right ;o
<meero> llutz: what is minimal cd??
<isolat3dsh33p> dataviruset: wrong name.. LOL.. :)
<llutz> !minimal |meero
<ubottu> meero: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dataviruset> isolat3dsh33p: i knoow... i'm getting sad ;(
<isolat3dsh33p> haha
<meero> dataviruset: yes, its "quite"  like gnome
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: it stands on its own and doesnt need anything from the rep
<meero> dataviruset: but not gnome
<Exaltia> does someone here already tried to run 4 X11 , each on a différent screen, with 2 graphic cards?
<dataviruset> meero: :D
<dataviruset> !minimal |meero
<ubottu> meero: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<llutz> meero: imho it's pointless to strip down "bloated" distros, better just install what you really need.
<Hiram> Does anyone know if there's an IRC channel for NTOP?
<technologiclee> using the system>admin>partition editor - i deleted all partitions, restarted and am now installing from the live cd - yay
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: I'm downloading the repo version already :(
<meero> llutz: sounds, good, so i just install this minimal-cd and then add firefox , thunderbirt etc..?
<fuzzy_> ActionParsnip1, do you think wine might be able to run those windows tools in ubuntu?
<billy> hello. i had windows 7 and i formatted and install xp (had ubuntu on dual boot). anyway, then it booted straight to win xp. so i reinstalled the the grub loader. and i can boot into ubuntu, but now i cant get into xp. there is a vista menu to lopad uip into vista, but that doesnt take me to win xp, it just crashes. how do i fix this?
<llutz> meero: kinda, yes
<meero> llutz: why kinda?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: the repo one comes with a few songs, the mod comes with none
<isolat3dsh33p> technologiclee: you can always use the "use entire disk" option during the installation. :/
<llutz> meero: saving space and using ff/tb sounds... strange
<ActionParsnip1> fuzzy_: no idea
<fuzzy_> ActionParsnip1, oki
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: That means you can place your own song to it?
<meero> llutz: ok, so what would u use?
<ActionParsnip1> isolat3dsh33p: sure
<llutz> meero: _i_ would prefer things like opera and mutt/claws
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip1: Awesome! Anyway gtg dinner. cya ^_~
<_scavenger_> Bye, sheep!
<SaBot> So I have installed ubuntu successfully, but if I do not disable AHCI it runs terribly slow and buggy, otherwise its perfect, a lot of people can use ubuntu with ahci out of the box, so whats the issue here?
<meero> llutz: yea me too , but is for my mother, who has problems with finding desktop icons :-) not mentioning the mutt in cli :-)
<Azeotrope> I have some users that I don't want to appear in the login window of Karmic.
<Rods_Tiger> That's interesting, for the past 8 minutes or so there's been no people in this page, and now I click on it again, there's 1318 suddenly join at once. What are the chances of that happening, eh?
<Rods_Tiger> When I ssh into the linux machine using my terminal I'm forever being irritated by the passwords because I can't see what they are so I type them wrong all the time but backspacing doesn't seem to work whenever I type them wrong. Is this an ssh problem?
<scunizi> Rods_Tiger: sounds like you visited a different page previously.. this channel is typically over 1100 nicks at all times.
<Azeotrope> or had a netplit
<Rods_Tiger> 1099 asking questions, 1 answering
<vozhyk__> How to download a package with GWget instead of doing it automatically in APT-Get?
<burg> hello. how can i make gnome network manager to manage my wired networks? at the moment it only shows wireless networks and it also sais: wired network: device not managed
<meero> llutz: do u know in mutts how to view images?
<Azeotrope> Rods_Tiger: you don't see * instead of password chars due to security reasons.
<Rods_Tiger> there's no need for security - I'm the only one here. What it is doing is preventing me from typing properly
<Azeotrope> burg: install drivers?
<scunizi> meero: there is an ascii program that will display them but it's more like ascii art.. not really a recognizable picture..
<vozhyk__> How to download a package with GWget instead of doing it automatically in APT-Get?
<Rods_Tiger> but that's not the issue - the issue is backspacing to correct the inevitable mistakes doesn't seem to be recognised as such
<zorrolero> vozhyk__: check http://packages.ubuntu.com, search for your package, copy the link and feed it to wget
<scunizi> Rods_Tiger: you're blaming the computer on your typing?
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<specter_> // add "mem=2000mb" to /etc/default/grub, at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<burg> Azeotrope: at the very first moment after i installed ubuntu, network manager was managing wired network too. then i`ve installed some updates ubuntu asked me to, and it didn`t manage wired networks anymore
<llutz> meero: i.e. using zgv
<specter_> how does this look like?
<meero> scunizi: so there is nothing to display it properly?
<specter_> in grub
<Rods_Tiger> well, actually, I'm blaming my typing on the computer
<meero> llutz: do u know how to configure it? i was unsuccessfull
<scunizi> meero: that's why gui's were created for all those wonderful rendering engines
<vozhyk__> zorrolero: I know, but I don't know where to place it. maybe /var/cache/apt/ ?
<Azeotrope> burg: so you wired network is not working now?
<meero> scunizi: yep :-)
<specter_> actually i have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<specter_> how do i add mem there
<llutz> meero: i did it only once, ages ago. so no, sorry
<Rods_Tiger> it takes about 8 or 10 goes to get my password in, because of the mistakes, but I can't backspace over the mistakes once it is made. Is this because of ssh or not?
<vozhyk__> zorrolero: I know, but I don't know where to place it. maybe /var/cache/apt/ ?
<Rods_Tiger> it seems to treat the backspacing as "wrong"
<scunizi> Rods_Tiger: have you tried backspacing a bunch and retyping the entire password?
<zorrolero> vozhyk__: dont repeat your questions, we all can read
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<burg> Azeotrope: it is working, i am connected to internet right now by wired network, but network manager is not managing it, and i don`t know what is managing it, so i can`t change any setting to it
<Rods_Tiger> any occurrence of backspacing seems to render the whole effort as "wrong"
<burg> Azeotrope: also, the network manager shows the disconnected icon
<Azeotrope> burg: pastebin your ifconfig output please
<llutz> meero: tried using ~/.mailcap: "image/*;zgv %s"
<Rods_Tiger> even excessive backspaces to more than clear all that I've typed
<heoa> Which cd-burning program would you recommend in CLI?
<Rods_Tiger> heoa - growisofs
<scunizi> Rods_Tiger: so pre-prep your password in gedit, nano whatever.. and then just cut and paste it.
<zorrolero> vozhyk__: when you downloaded the package you can just "dpkg --install $PACKAGENAME"
<Rods_Tiger> no, that's not the solution, that's a diversion
<burg> Azeotrope: i`m sorry, i don`t know what`s that and/or where can i find it
<Rods_Tiger> the solution is to find out what's objecting to the backspaces. I'm wondering if it's ssh
<Azeotrope> I think that Rods_Tiger problem is that ssh parses the backspace as a key code thus adding it to the password
<scunizi> Rods_Tiger: that saves you from frustration and your typing skills
<luke1234> I have two hard disks ubuntu on the master and xp on the slave. I have tried update grub but xp will no load. I would rather not put grub on the xp drive so I can remove the ubuntu drive and xp will still work
<burg> Azeotrope: found it, 1 min
<Rods_Tiger> it must be ssh that's doing that then
<Azeotrope> burg: go to the terminal, and type     sudo ifconfig
<vozhyk__> zorrolero: But it doesn't resolve dependencies
<Rods_Tiger> I hate the fussiness of computers - they're ridiculously fussy regarding the delta between what I thype and what I mean
<zorrolero> vozhyk__: your problem then
<burg> Azeotrope: http://pastebin.ca/1724841
<dhananjay> hi all
<Rods_Tiger> but usually I can backspace over errors, except in a password, when I'm ssh'ing in from the terminal
<_scavenger_> @Rods_Tiger That's not just computers. I remember seeing someone who closed of an email with Retards instead of Regards.
<heoa> Rods_Tiger: I have no dvd, just 700Mb cd and I want to burn ubuntu_server_edition.iso. Can I do it with the program?
<llutz> heoa: cdrecord
<Rods_Tiger> heoa - maybe, but cdrecord would be more direct, but harder to understand at first
<Azeotrope> burg: so, after installing wireless and some ubuntu updates this issue appeared?
<Rods_Tiger> read up on both cdrecord and growisofs
<Azeotrope> burg: check this out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/after-installation-of-wireless-wired-network-device-is-unmanaged-666691/
<Rods_Tiger> they're both needlessly complicated, therefore ideal linux cli programs
<Rods_Tiger> but growisofs is a bit more sane
<Exaltia> !fr | Exaltia
<ubottu> Exaltia, please see my private message
<burg> Azeotrope: yes
<Rods_Tiger> heoa - personally I'd never be bothered with the command line while there's better alternatives in guis
<heoa> Rods_Tiger: such as?
<Azeotrope> burg: check that site.
<Rods_Tiger> depends
<tim167> hi, i want to "updatedb", but for a specific harddrive partition, how do i specify that ? thanks
<Rods_Tiger> what window-occurring thing do you use?
<Rods_Tiger> gnome has a way of burning cds that's so simple that nobody can find it
<maco> tim167: you dont. locate is systemwide. guess you could use find and specify everytrhing below a ceertain mountpoint....
<rahilm> can i install software in ubuntu in, say, another partition?
<burg> Azeotrope: that file looks like that: http://pastebin.ca/1724845 , but i`m not shure what to edit/remove
<tim167> maco: hmm, so all the disks connected via USB get scanned too by updatedb ?
<maco> tim167: yeah, should
<tim167> maco, hmm so that means that each time i connect or disconnect a disk i have to do updatedb for the whole system, i can not do it only for the disk i just connected i guess...
<maco> tim167: right
<llutz> tim167: /etc/updatedb.conf
<maco> tim167: you may want to just learn to use the find command...
<Azeotrope> burg: comment the last 2 lines and let's see if that works out
<tim167> maco, ah ok, i might do that
<obaid> does anyone know how to fix gnome-terminal position and dimensions ??
<obaid> without --geomtry
<Azeotrope> burg: after doing so, do  sudo service network restart
<burg> Azeotrope: i get this message: network: unrecognized service
<Azeotrope> hmm... uncomment those lines back and restart the service again.
<burg> Azeotrope: i get the same message, no matter if those lines are commented or not
<obaid> ;zsihf;dsznf;kds;dszlknf
<Azeotrope> burg: i'm lost. try to ask somebody with more experience
<burg> ok, thanks
<obaid> burg, watsup ?
<_scavenger_> @obaid Congratulations, your keyboard works.
<obaid> yes, good u replayed
<ankit_babbar1> can any one help me in ldap
<ankit_babbar1> plzzz
<ankit_babbar1> ?
<Azeotrope> burg: http://pcaddons.info/linux/ubuntu-device-not-managed-problemsolved/
<obaid> i want to punch some gnome developer
<Azeotrope> burg: please try that also and tell me if it works
<burg> Azeotrope: ok, thanks
<burg> obaid: hello
<sampo> hello there
<obaid> burg, what problem u got there ?
<rob0> I have what ought to be a pretty simple issue. UNR Karmic on a netbook, we're mostly getting along okay, but I don't want to run X all the time. When I logout of gdm, network manager takes down my interface[s]! Crazy! Can this be avoided?
<sampo> how to chnage permission of an external hdd to read and write files in it...?
<llutz> sampo: depends on filesystem
<sampo> is vfat
<burg> obaid: networkManages is not managing my wired network
<llutz> sampo: use mount-options uid/gid/umask
<obaid> sampo, sudo chmod -rzv user:user /dir-u-want-to-own
<obaid> where user:user is your username
<llutz> obaid: won't work on vfat
<obaid> ops
<obaid> let him try
<cloudy> o,I'm in
<CQ> I added a vai vt6212l usb PCI card to my machine, and get this in syslog http://pastebin.com/d24cef09d ... any ideas?
<CQ> s/vai/via/
<burg> restarting pc to see if that works
<CQ> I looked through BIOS settings, but found nothing that I would have needed to enable...
<CQ> burg- just another reboot?
<heoa> Where is the Desktop-folder for root?
<sampo> sudo chmod -rzv sampo:sampo /media/vfatpart
<sampo> chmod: invalid mode: `-rzv'
<sampo> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<CQ> heoa: /root I should think...
<bogeyd6> When using apt-get remove, for a bunch of packages. How can you make it ignore any that are missing? I have like 89 packages that i copied from a website to remove the gnome desktop and just have command line.
<obaid> -r -v -z
<llutz> obaid: rwx it would be (on unix-fs)
<obaid> u want to own a file
<llutz> sampo: vfat = non-unix, so you cannot use chmod/chown on it
<obaid> he*
<sarthorks> sound is not working on my system (jaunty). it used to work, and still does on windows vista, to which i dual boot. here are the outputs of alsamixer and pavucontrol (both of them give errors): http://paste.ubuntu.com/345356/
<rob0> An external vfat drive should have been automounted by hald, and by default you would have read/write on it.
<sampo> llutz: so, what to do?
<rob0> So, the right question might be, why isn't hald handling this for you?
<llutz> sampo: use mount-options uid/gid/umask
<sampo> llutz:sudo mount-options uid/gid/umask
<sampo> sudo: mount-options: command not found
<cloudy> I have a problem that the *.flv file can't play in totem,but it could before
<gui7> hello
<llutz> sampo: thats not a command, read "man mount" and look at the part about vfat
<gui7> i'm using the ln -s command to create a symlink
<Homely_Girl> mcphail: I dunno wot happened but it's WORKING!!!! :D I'm flying at linux speeds 'n got goosebumps!!!
<gui7> in the 1st path am i supposed to leave a space at the end of the " - like: ln -s "71st/path/here " "second/path/here"
<Homely_Girl> How do I install java on karmic? :)
<gui7> this if if i'm trying to symlink the whole folder
<Homely_Girl> Couldn't find it in synaptic
<CQ> Homely_Girl: apt-cache search java     is always a good start to find packages
<gui7> Homely_Girl, try searchign in synaptic for "sun-java"
<Homely_Girl> Thanks CQ
<obaid> brb
<iceroot> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  (or jdk if you need that)
<streenz> Homely_Girl, or search for "restricted" and itll come up with packages that include java and a few other things
<sarthorks> ﻿sound is not working on my system (jaunty). it used to work, and still does on windows vista, to which i dual boot. here are the outputs of alsamixer and pavucontrol (both of them give errors): http://paste.ubuntu.com/345356/
<gamerx> Hay guys just testing my android phone
<Homely_Girl> streenz: good advice!!
<mcphail> Homely_Girl: nice!
<Homely_Girl> Gosh I forgot how lovely linux is!!!
 * Homely_Girl kisses mcphail 
<streenz> Homely_Girl, its ubuntu-restricted-extras , or xubuntu or kubuntu depending what youre running
<Homely_Girl> streenz, it's ubuntu karmic koala
<mcphail> gosh
<gamerx> Homely_girl it includes stuff to play dvds too
<gui7> also, do i need the quotation marks ("") when making a symlink?
<maco> gamerx: not libdvdcss though
<streenz> Homely_Girl, just ubuntu with the gnome interface would be the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" then
<maco> gui7: no
<llutz> gui7: if it contains spaces, yes
<linxeh> gui7: if it has special characters in, or spaces, yes
 * Homely_Girl loves all the boys here!! :D
<gui7> ok thx :D
<maco> Homely_Girl: what about the girls?
<_scavenger_> Thanks.
<gamerx> Uhh yeah that'd be seperate
<gui7> should i leave a space just before the final quotation for the 1st path?
<gamerx> Kk night ppls
<llutz> gui7: no reason for that
<gui7> oki thx :D
<maco> gui7: if there is one in the filename...
<Homely_Girl> of course I love the girls too, didn't realise we had superior female brains here!!
<linxeh> gui7: I would say no, unless the filename ends in a space...
<Homely_Girl> I don't bat for that team but will make an exception!! lol
<gui7> maco, nah, it's just a directory with a single word
<maco> gui7: no need for quotes if theres no spaces
<_scavenger_> Superior female brains? That sounds like a snack (Braaaiinnssss...)
<gui7> i get it now thx :D
<maco> _scavenger_: hehehehe
<Homely_Girl> lol
<gui7> should i have a trailing slash at the end of the path?
<Homely_Girl> oh maco I guess you threaten his masculinity! lol
<astra> Привет
<rob0> _scavenger_, and they come in a convenient microwavable bowl!
<sarthorks> ﻿sound is not working on my system (jaunty). it used to work, and still does on windows vista, to which i dual boot. here are the outputs of alsamixer and pavucontrol (both of them give errors): http://paste.ubuntu.com/345356/
<Homely_Girl> lol
<maco> Homely_Girl: huh?
<maco> sarthorks: is pulseaudio running?
<sarthorks> maco:yes
<maco> sarthorks: try killing it, then restarting it with "start-pulseaudio-x11" and see what happens?
<sarthorks> maco: i've tried  this: ﻿killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2  and type    pulseaudio   and press enter
<Binary_Helix> @all Hello. :) Good morning.
<sarthorks> maco: that doesnt help. shud i try what u just saud?
<maco> sarthorks: dont do it in alt+f2. you dont get the errors then
<sarthorks> okay
<maco> sarthorks: try pulseaudio -vvv
<maco> er...
<maco> sarthorks: pulseaudio -vvv -D
<sarthorks> maco:okay
<lucchesi> hey
<ankit_babbar1> ny 1 dr to help me with ldap
<ongolaBoy> hi. is there someone who know how to tell to debmirror to use trustdb.gpg instead of trustedkeys.gpg on ubuntu?
<Homely_Girl> streenz, Should I just install all the restricted stuff 'cos it's mostly greek to me! lol
<maco> Homely_Girl: yeah, youll end up wanting most of that anyway
<streenz> Homely_Girl, yes, what maco said ..
<Homely_Girl> Thanks guys 'n gals
<specter_> can anyone help me setting up the Intel GMA500 on my sony vaio p?
<specter_> all windows wont run smoothly
<jenda> Whenever I try to burn a DVD in Brasero (through nautilus), I get an Unknown error and the log contains the following: http://pastebin.com/d931060b Any ideas?
<specter_> so i guess i have to update the drivers
<specter_> i followed this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<_scavenger_> @rob0 I wants them raw and wrrr... iggling. (Sometimes I dusgust even myself.)
<specter_> but somehow i wasnt able to reboot without having low grafic option
<sarthorks> maco : ﻿pulseaudio -vvv -D gives "command not found", but i had killed pulseaudio from the system monitor, and it reappeared!
<Pelo> anyone know how to ban an ioport from being used ?my pci printer port card doesn't work in Karmic but did in others, the only differentce I was able to find is that in karmic parport1 has two /proc/ioports  listings
<JuJuBee_> Im using kde and kate seems to not save my settings like adding the terminal to the bottom.
<streenz> jenda, Brasero used to give me errors for seemingly no reason, I switched over to "K3b" (another burner) and its worked fine for me.  Sorry this isnt really a "solution" but if you cant troubleshoot your Brasero problems maybe its worth a try?
<maco> sarthorks: it autospawns when you start a audio-using app
<mcphail> jenda: i think streenz has the best solution. Brasero brings a world of pain and can fail in many different ways. K3B works.
 * Church uses pirated nero linux version for similar reasons as k3b.
<Church> it works, and unlike k3b is gtk+, not qt.
<sarthorks> maco: i didnt get what you meant. could you explain it to me?
<maco> sarthorks: pulseaudio respawned because it starts automatically if anything tries to use the sound ard
<mcphail> Church: please don't recommend software piracy here
<sarthorks> maco: okay, but what should i do now?
<Church> i'd use k3b only if it had gtk port. don't want to install whole kde/qt bloat for one app only.
<maco> sarthorks: im not sure, sorry. was trying to get a log from pulseaudio, but command not found..
<sarthorks> maco: why would that be? if pulseaudio is installed, why should it say "not found"?
<maco> sarthorks: dunno. if its running its obviously ther. did you make a typo?
<sarthorks> maco:nope
<djihed> what signal does the close button send to the app?
<streenz> Church, yes, but when your alternative to the extra bloat is software piracy, thats not really helpful at all in this channel as it doesnt support piracy..
<ganymede> is there a way for me to install the denyhosts daemon without starting it up immediately? with sudo apt-get, it starts up denyhosts...does some other command install it without starting it up?
<rek> jpeg library not found.  You need this one, please install.
<rek> Note:	to compile stuff just the library packages are not enougth,
<rek> 	you need also the *-devel packages.
<hacotur> Hi i am new to this irc thing, sorry for this silly question, but how do you get those "sendersname:" without manually typing?
<rek> what should i install
<grawity> ganymede: you cannot... but, why do you want that? Some problems?
<dreamy_> what setting should be put after "find" (on the command line) .. find any file, anywhere ? .. ive been having some trougble searching for this on the web
<trism> hacotur: type a couple characters and then hit <tab>
<grawity> dreamy_: /
<ganymede> grawity, yeah, installing denyhosts might lock me out of ssh before i get to edit the config file
<grawity> dreamy_: (it's the root directory; everything is under it)
<Church> btw, do downloadable ubuntu iso images include updates aswell, or they are at same state/release as of first release?
<llutz> ganymede: it won't kill existing connections
<grawity> ganymede: denyhosts doesn't just lock out, it requires at least some failed attempts.
<dreamy_> k.. ty grawity
<hacotur> trism: thanks it works.
<scavenger> @Church I believe it's somewhere in between.
<grawity> ganymede: Also, denyhosts uses host.deny -- so just add "ALL: your-ip" to /etc/hosts.allow and it'll always let you in.
<ganymede> grawity, i may already have failed attempts in the auth.log file from earlier. it would scan them
<GNUtoo> hi, how do I boot on a LUKS encrypted partition,more precisely in the initramfs  /conf/conf.d/cryptroot is not there....but I informed crypttab about the partition and updated the iniramfs (update-initramfs -u )
<grawity> ganymede: Still, add yourself to /etc/hosts.allow and it won't.
<ktzkk> 你好
<ganymede> llutz, then i'd be counting on the fact that my connections stay alive
<ganymede> grawity, thanks, i'll try that
<ktzkk> 大家好
<GNUtoo> is there an update-cryptboot or something like that?
 * Church would highly advise to add yourself to /etc/hosts.allow for whitelisting, as others suggested. it was required for my case, as denyhosts wanted to lock out even if i logged in successfuly just at short time interval (main login+2 sshfs mounts) :/
<streenz> anyone know hte ! code thing to tell ktzkk where the mandarin/cantonese(?) room is :S
<sarthorks> maco: pulseaudio -vvv -D gives command not found, but pulseaudio gives this output:http://paste.ubuntu.com/345371/
<genii> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<grawity> streenz: Tell him yourself? :)
<streenz> grawity, I would if I knew the language :P
<llutz> denyhosts also has an own "allowed-hosts" file
<maco> sarthorks: that one just said its not startng becuse its already running
<GNUtoo> never mind...bad initramfs command
<Church> btw, is it just my case or others have experienced aswell, that firefox on 64bit ubuntu is very heavy on mem usage after few days usage .. as if some memory leak?
<sarthorks> maco: so the flags are resulting in the "command not found"?
<maco> sarthorks: i guess, though thats a bit weird. i dont know whats going on, sorry.
<maco> sarthorks: maybe try waiting around in #ubuntu-audio-help if you cant get help from anyone else here
<MoeGreen> i currently use a program called "getdataback" for windows when trying to do datarecovery.  But a buddy of mine just gave me his "broken" macbook g4 and was wondering if i can save some of the data off of it.  Is there a program in linux i can use for data recovery?
<sarthorks> maco: ok thanks a lot anyway
<genii> MoeGreen: ddrescue
<JoeSomebody> what is the fastest way to rename files in nautilus? seems a lot slower than windows
<MoeGreen> thx ill install that now
<aperson> Church, how much is big?
<danny> I'm trying to encode a DVD with Handbrake but it seems frozen. I click on the close button but a dialog comes up with no text or buttons. I go to System Monitor and I can't find Handbrake anywhere. How to I close it?
<eeg3> What's an easy way to create a lot of CPU usage for testing purposes?
<danny> Oh, nevermind, I see it now.
<amelius> Church: _all_ versions of Firefox I've ever used have seemed leaky to some extent :-)
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: slower ? right click choose rename input the new name. it is the same in both operatin systems
<aperson> eeg3, I like to run a few glxgears processes
<streenz> eeg3, graphics rendering, video conversion, you can run BOINC
<JoeSomebody> erUSUL, i should have said  keyboard-wise, in windows its F2
<eeg3> Was hoping for a lightweight command line tool, dont actually have Xorg installed
<Church> amelius: yeah, but for me - first time _as_ bad
<eeg3> Thank you for the suggestions, though
<erUSUL> eeg3: a big compile (kernel or some such) with many threads ( make -j(2*Nofcpu +1) )
<eeg3> erUSUL: Ooh, that sounds like it would work well
<eeg3> Gracias
<aperson> eeg3, I like geekbench
<Church> amelius: half a day with 5 windows with ~ 8-10 tabs each, and 1-1.5gb already :/ .. not exactly comfortable on this laptop with just 1 gig :/
<aperson> Church, I run a minimum of 15 tabs for days, and it only ever reaches ~800MB max
<airstrike> hi. does anybody have any experience with PCSX? i can't find an official support channel and browsing the forums has yet to yield productive results. PCSX is segfaulting when i try to load states in a game. what gives?
<aperson> Church, and I have plenty of extensions running as well
<airstrike> 800mb for a browser is still a -lot-
<streenz> Church, I loaded a plugin that blocks the flash and I found that helps a bit, or I guess an ad blocker would do the same, just to stop you from using up memory with those annoying flash ads
<amelius> Church: I've always stuck to the 32bit LTS releases, but I feel your pain... Firefox is just not something you can use intensively for days on end without restarting it
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: f2 works in my nautilus
<airstrike> Church: have you tried google chrome?
<aperson> chromium even
<teage> hello everyone
<JoeSomebody> erUSUL, i am going back to bed, i was sure i tried it LOL
<teage> and good morning
<meero> llutz: i installed the minimal-cd , do u know how to install basic gnome, without all the bloatware?
<erUSUL> JoeSomebody: ;P
<teage> i have a (?) if anyone could answer it please
<meero> llutz: when i tasksel --> ubuntu desktop, im afraid there will be lot of unnecesary stuff
<quibbler> !ask | teage
<ubottu> teage: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airstrike> teage: we won't know the answer before you ask the question
<teage> i am trying to copy and paste with text in xchat
<grawity> meero: gnome-desktop, gnome-base, I don't remember exactly but there is such a way
<teage> but cant figure out how
<KittyKatt> Okay, so I'm trying to get a script to run when my USB mouse is plugged in to disable the touchpad and enable it when it's removed from the USB port. Nothing is working. Any suggestions?
<llutz> meero: aptitude install gnome
<streenz> teage,  highlighting then CTRL-C and CTRL-V dont work?
<KittyKatt> I've tried udev, but none of my rules seem to actually do any good.
<teage> thank you streenz
<Church> aperson: only extensions here is flashblock, xmarks (though with very big pile of bookmarks), tab mix plus, autoproxy and toolbar thinger. with same set firefox on 32bit doze or 32bit linux were way better with mem usage .. 3-4times better :/
<aperson> !paste | teage
<ubottu> teage: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<aperson> Church, *shrug*  I don't know what's up, I have way more extensions too
<teage>   ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<KittyKatt> Anyone know of a good way to go about this?
<amelius> streenz: blocking Flash content certainly does help, but what really tends to be resource-hungry are dissolves and the like done in JavaScript
<teage> but i was only wanting to copy and paste into google translator
<JoeSomebody> teage highlight with mouse copies in xchat, ctrlv pastes
<teage> so as i could understand some of my brothers from over seas
<aperson> JoeSomebody, you mean, highlight and middleclick
<JoeSomebody> otherwise if notin xchat do what streenz  says
<Church> i've heard that 64bit apps tend to be larger .. as in ~ 1.5 times .. but imho it's only about executable/libraries size, not the biggest slice of total usage after heavy browsing
<JoeSomebody> just highlight copies in xchat
<streenz> teage, most times when it is in the middle of the day (US times) this chat goes by VERY quickly so they appreciate it if you keep everything to a single line so it doesnt get lost
<KittyKatt> Does anyone know how to go about automatically disabling the touchpad when a USB mouse is plugged in and enabling it again when the USB mouse is removed?
<aperson> JoeSomebody, eek! it does.  I wish it wouldn't
<teage> the middle click works exelent
<teage> thank you thank you thank you
<Church> KittyKatt: dunno. some xset magic on udev plugin/plugout events? :/
 * scavenger thinks teage's welcome
<erUSUL> KittyKatt: what have you tried ?
<mitchel> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when I boot my monitor says "video mode not supported". How do I force Ubuntu to go into a particular mode on boot?
<KittyKatt> Church: I've tried udev ACTION="add" and ACTION="remove", but none of those seem to have any effect.
<KittyKatt> Would you like me to pastebin my 10-touchpad.rules files?
<riktking> my network card RTL8185 chipset only ever shows 15% quality, any fixes?
<erUSUL> !boot | mitchel pass vga=791 on boot
<ubottu> mitchel pass vga=791 on boot: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Church> as i'm using laptop mostly with everything external (including external display and keyboard in addition to mouse), i don't care about touchpad disabling, as laptop is closed for most of the time anyways :)
<mitchel> erUSUL: thank you
<Church> in rare cases i use it as laptop, i mostly don't have any external input/output devs
<streenz> when I use a wireless mouse with my laptop I just press the button that disables the touchpad :S
<KittyKatt> streenz: My FN keys don't seem to work in debian-based distros, but I'm not really upset about that.
<KittyKatt> :P
<Church> btw, anyone here uses btnx with their logitech mouses?
<KittyKatt> Church erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d43b0132f
<KittyKatt> That's my *.rules file.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<KittyKatt> I'll also pastebin touchpadtrig.sh, if you would like.
<aperson> Church, I tried to, but I couldn
<aperson> Church, 't get it to work, I was better off setting the buttons in my xorg.conf
 * Church wonders how should i workarround btnx to automatically reload after switching off/back with kvm switch
<Church> aperson: it works for me .. just that i need to reload it after switching via kvm :/
<KittyKatt> Any ideas?
<manjula> can any one please tell me how to make the changes made via xrandr permanent ?
<Church> maybe one can change button mapping in xorg.conf now aswell .. but back then when i started to use it btnx was best way to remap 'search' button as middle click
<mitchel> erUSUL: I never get to see the GRUB bootloader menu, it tries booting straight into a graphical mode... is there a place I can specify vga=791 in a conf file and then reboot instead?
<iuhjujhhju> if you use dd to create a  2Gb file, is there any caching mechanism that affects the time it needs to create the file?
<chelogui> Good morning
 * KittyKatt guesses he'll head back to google again for answers. ^^;
<Japher> morning
<LjL> iuhjujhhju: caching certainly does happen in general
<iuhjujhhju> LjL, so also when using DD?
<Church> manjula: i know that system/preferences/display xrandr frontend saves state in ~/.config/monitor.xml
<riktking> my network card RTL8185 chipset only ever shows 15% quality even when right next to AP , any fixes?
<LjL> iuhjujhhju: uhm, i know of no reason why dd would be different from anything else
<Japher> anyone know if it is possible to force a rediscovery  of externally attached usb devices on Karmic ?
<manjula> Church: ok thanks maybe if  i changes that file it might be permanent right ?
<Church> manjula: if you mean some config that's impossible to do with that applet, try writing shellscript with needed xrandr commands and put in on startup applications list in session preferences
<mitchel> Does anyone know how I can configure my Ubuntu 9.10 machine to boot with the "vga=791" option?
<Church> manjula: sorry. it's monitors.xml, not monitor.xml
<manjula> Church: ok thanks i will see. thanks
<Kartagis> I can't see facebook videos in full length. anybody help me?
<Church> mitchel: change kernel parameters in bootloader config
<amelius> riktking: that may not be a software issue - did you experiment with different channels?
<mitchel> Church: what sort of filesystem location would I be looking at?
<Church> filesystem? o_O
<mitchel> sorry
<mitchel> what file?
<mitchel> specifically
<mitchel> as I've been looking fruitlessly
<Church> depending on bootloader you use
<riktking> amelius, it is on every wifi point i have used
<mitchel> the default
<FloodBot4> mitchel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Church> is it lilo or is it grub or is it grub2?
<mitchel> not sure, whatever the default grub is
<Church> default differs in different ubuntu versions
<erUSUL> mitchel: in /etc/default/grub --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=791" then do « sudo update-grub »
<mitchel> this was a net inst that I then installed edubuntu-desktop meta package onto
<mitchel> erUSUL: many thanks
<erUSUL> mitchel: 791 is for 1024x798 16 bit. look google if you want something else
<mitchel> erUSUL: that's good enough
<skrite> i think we hear too much from FloodBot
<Church> FloodBot .. is flooding? :)
<Kartagis> I can't see facebook videos in full length. anybody help me?
<lint_> i just installed picasa for linux through my deb package installer, it is supposed to be in the graphics section of my menu but it is not, anybody know why?
<nuno_nunes> hi
<manjula> Church: do u knw the startup script for GDM ?
<manjula> Church: /etc/gdm/which file ?
<amelius> riktking: I see; is that a plug-in card, or an internal one?
<Church> manjula: why not set at login session?
<riktking> amelius, its a pcmcia card
<Church> manjula: system/preferences/startup applications
<manjula> Church: then my login screen will be not affected
<zhane> can i change the default TTL value of my machine?
<poweruser> hi
<Church> oh. hmm. then maybe put script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<manjula> Church: my problem is i have a  Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 onboard graphihc card. once i installed the new ubuntu (9.10) i was not able to go above the 800*600 resolution. i try to get help here and none work. now i made 1024*768 resolution tru xrandr and it works so i just want to make that resolution permanent
<jelly-bean> does ubuntu support zfs?
<jelly-bean> 9.10 karmic
<SmokeyD> hey people, how can I see on the commandline what type of cd/dvdrw I have in my machine?
<Church> manjula: hmm. maybe that new kernel mode setting plays some tricks :/
<amelius> riktking: and is the actual link quality, in terms of user experience, decent? clould simply be that the highest possible quality value the card will ever indicate is lower than the driver thinks, if you see what I mean
<manjula> Church: u have a idea how to fix it any other way ?
<SmokeyD> lspci doesn't list (S)ATA attached devices, only the controllers
<riktking> amelius, its fine, stays connected all day, would just be nice to see the actual rating
<riktking> amelius, if there is no solution its fine, the light on it just flashes on and off, no relation to the data transfered aswell, was just a thought if some one knew a solution!
<napurist> what program can I use to make a system backup to a live-cd?  i want to install into a virtualbox and use it for a test system before making significant changes to my prod system.
<ionut> i am using ubuntu 9.10 . does anyone knows a good php editor ?
<mitchel> erUSUL: I'm back ;) it showed the little Ubuntu logo during loading but then as soon as it gets into X, bam back into "video mode not supported".
<captivus> ionut: vim!
<grawity> ionut: vim, emacs (you choose)
<llutz> mitchel: vga= doesn't affect X at all
<amelius> riktking: these things by definition can be fixed, of course, if not through some setting or other, then by patching the driver, but if it actually works just fine, the most pragmatic solution is of course simply not to worry about it too much ;)
<cn28h> ionut, or geany
<dejai> I like eclipse
<dejai> It scales very well.
<ionut> ow,thx all
<mitchel> ionut: I second geany
<ionut> good
<llutz> mitchel: to change x-resolution, change/create your xorg.conf
<mitchel> llutz: yeah, I couldn't see/find an xorg.conf, otherwise that's where I would've started. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't seem to do *anything* either =/
<Church> mitchel: btw, which ubuntu version?
<llutz> mitchel: "sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf" "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and make your settings (syntax: man xorg.conf)
<mitchel> Church: 9.10
<mitchel> llutz: is there a way to create a default one to work from?
<Church> hmm. mitchel: try in /etc/default/grub add 'nomodeset' option. does gdm then starts at wrong resolution too after restart?
<llutz> mitchel: what graphics chipset?
<fission6> how can i show a list of all running services, apache/mysql etc
<mitchel> Church: I'll try that but I'm using irssi so I'll be back in a minute :)
<grawity> fission6: ps -ef
<naufrago> ps aux
<fission6> i want all processes with open listners
<fission6> apache, mysql, other services
<grawity> fission6: sudo netstat -lptn
<mitchel> llutz: 9200 SE (RV280 apparently)
<grawity> fission6: -lpun for UDP
<Church> mitchel: isn't simpliest to add xrandr settings to somewhere .. eg. - /etc/X11/Xsession.d/45custom_xrandr-settings ?
<llutz> Church: vga-bootparameter is for console-settings, it won't effect X at all
<mitchel> Church: do I add that "nomodeset" command after the previous "vga=791" one I've already added then?
<Church> vga bootparameter is for fb console.
<mitchel> Church: perhaps, but that's why I'm on here asking ;)
<grawity> fission6: But ignore those with 127.0.0.1 as 'local' address, those are used for pr
<grawity> fission6: er, for process communication.
<llutz> mitchel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh server-xorg      should do
<fission6> ok
<roam> how can I stop apt to download package description translations?
<mitchel> Church: that makes sense, I'm in a higher resolution in irssi here and the little Ubuntu loading graphic displayed, but as soon as it was into X it was back to fubar.
<fission6> also when i sudo i put in a password which works fine as expected, but when i su root and enter password its not right
<fission6> how is that so
<mitchel> llutz: what does the -phigh bit change? because before I tried that and nothing seemed to happen whatsoever
<marti974> I had install ubuntu 9.10 and then screen resolution is on 640x480 and i can't change it
<Church> nomodeset disables display detect / mode set by kernel at boot. as kernel mode set is rather new it often goes wrong. that's why one of things to try is to disable it and see if it helps X autodetect displays better
<llutz> mitchel: sets high priority
<mitchel> Church: okay so I could just remove vga=971 and replace it with nomodeset?
<Church> mitchel: and reboot. see if it helps. if not, remove that nomodeset .. and just put custom xrandr commands that you know are doing what you want in mentioned script in Xsession.d
<mitchel> Church: but I'll have to create that 45... file myself? as I can't find it
<Church> yup. file/scripts in that dir gets executed on Xorg startup. including inital one with gdm session manager
<Church> s/session/login/
<mitchel> cool, I'll be back on here if this nomodeset doesn't work :) thanks
<korogi> hi, can i shift from the installed hard disk to another HD ?
<korogi> *shift UBUNTU that is
<mitchel> Church: no luck, what do I put in the 45... file, I think a resolution of 1024x768 @60Hz would work... is there a good way to check?
<Church> mitchel: btw, were you able to set needed resolution using system/preferences/display applet?
<mitchel> Church: no, as I've yet to see a GUI whatsoever! ;(
<Church> oh. i forgot that you wanted to set in gdm aswell
<Church> well. are you able to start X session at all? even at lover resolution?
<Church> if yes, do you already know what xrandr commands you need to run to get mode you need?
<Church> if that yes aswell, put those commands in that script in mentioned dir :)
<mikebuntu> weird... this asp page is no longer auto updating (as it should). First thought it was linux version of Firefox, but just noticed it doesn' work from Windows box either (IE or Firefox). Could it be router setting?
<mitchel> Church: I don't know, how would I start an X session in a lower resolution of my choosing?
<ma3x> hello, what if you change the password of your user, how do you reset it? i booted in single user mode but it asked me to type the root password or press ctrl+d to continue with the boot process. do i have to reinstall?
<Lord_mezry> HELP NEEDED
<mitchel> Church: I wouldn't know what sort of commands they'd be
<Church> mitchel: from what i'm guessing now you have simply console / no X11 at all?
<Lord_mezry> Aciid: hello there can u help me
<grawity> Lord_mezry: Shouting not needed. Ask your question.
<sludge> hi all, my internet has been very flaky....done the ISP phone help routine...and no help there.  So I am starting at the beginning.  Anyone here know much about the telephone wiring?  I want to check that I've done it right with extension I put in room with internet.
<Lord_mezry> grawity: hi
<mitchel> Church: correct, I'm on a terminal-based IRC client
<specter_> my ubuntu windows are shaking and it looks really horrible. is there anything i can do? i got an intel gma500 on sony vaio vgn-p21Z
<BlouBlou> !ask | Lord_mezry
<ubottu> Lord_mezry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Church> mitchel: IIRC gdm was starting by default on ubuntu installs .. so check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for possible errors
<diego85vigo> nnect irc.irc-hispano.org
<Lord_mezry> ubottu: here goes
<diego85vigo> /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<mitchel> Church: yeah that's where I looked, it looped through dozens of possibilities saying "no suitable" or something like that. But there was no positive/good resolutions it found, hence dropping into an unsupported one. That doesn't help me... what command would I type to start an X session in a resolution of my choosing?
<Church> mitchel: and are you able to run X11 from console using startx command?
<Lord_mezry> ubottu: i have a HP dv 4 laptop and i recently installed the new 2.6.32 generic release to patch my battery bug that i had
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Church> mitchel: you can also post that /var/log/Xorg.0.log into some webpastebin
<Gartral1> what are the advantages versus disadvantages to running UNR on an acer aspire one?
<BlouBlou> !bot > Lord_mezry
<ubottu> Lord_mezry, please see my private message
<Lord_mezry> ubottu: the battery bug is fixed but my wireless does not work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> Lord_mezry: ubottu is channel's bot
<specter_> wow i feel like being ignored :/
<Lord_mezry> BlouBlou:
<mitchel> Church: I could do, but I'm still not that adept with lynx/links ;) okay, startx has the same result
<Lord_mezry> BlouBlou: u can see wht probelm i have
<Church> mitchel: transfer logfile via scp or ftp to some box with gui browser then :)
<lavatory>  _______  _______  _______  _______  _______
<lavatory> (  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \(  ____ \
<lavatory> | (    \/| (    \/| (    \/| (    \/| (    \/
<FloodBot4> lavatory: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord_mezry> BlouBlou: i installed the latest release 2.6.32 to fix my battery bug on my laptop which is fixed now but my wireless does not work
<Church> mitchel: and post to mentioned by bot paste.ubuntu.com
<mitchel> Church: yeah, then I'll paste you the link shortly
<specter_> my ubuntu windows are shaking and it looks really horrible. is there anything i can do? i got an intel gma500 on sony vaio vgn-p21Z
<Lord_mezry> BlouBlou: i tried to activate my wireless but it does not activate
<Lord_mezry> BlouBlou:  can u help me
<lavatory> http://pastebin.com/f58d27f15
<tbrock> is there a console web browser that supports javascript?
<Gartral1> I have an Acer Aspire One netbook.. which would be better for someone used to win xp (the system is for my mother) UNR or regular ubuntu (i know kubuntu is out of the question.. the N270s aren't powerful enough to pull that)
<tbrock> i need to configure a linkys router on a network that i don't have access to but which i can ssh to a computer on
<lavatory> http://pastebin.com/f58d27f15
<tbrock> any ideas guys?
<jakaPre> I still did not solve my problem!
<jakaPre> I can't belive it's imposible to exchange files using LAN(and ubuntu on both machines!).
<jakaPre> On one machine, which is connected to internet via cabel I created a shared folder, but I can't see it on my laptop(connected with wireless AP). They should be in the same LAN, right? I gave all permissions also read-write. What else doI need to set up???
<tbrock> jaka, scp problem solved
<llutz> tbrock: "ssh -D 8080 user@host-you-can-access"   then configure your browser to use localhost:8080 as socks-proxy and you should have access to that routers-ip
<captivus> tbrock: Have you flashed said router with third-party firmware?  (e.g. dd-wrt)
<captivus> tbrock: If so, bounce from the computer you have ssh access to to the router via ssh.
<tbrock> captivus no unfortunately not
<Lord_mezry> comon man smebody help
<firefitrwife> has anyone here had problems controlling the videos is youtube?
<jakaPre> tbrock: not solved for me...
<xchrissix95> moin
<tbrock> llutz: that only works if i have a socks proxy running on the computer i'm sshing to
<llutz> tbrock: nope ssh -d creates that on your machin
<llutz> e
<Church> tbrock: set up ssh tunnel
<tbrock> captivus: is there a console based broswer that supports javascript
<shlunk> hi all
<shlunk> i have a radeon x300, pci-e
<Church> oh. someone already wrote that. that happens when reading log not till the end :)
<shlunk> the open source drivers work, but some apps, like boxee, crash when the gl stuff starts
<shlunk> is it worth trying ATI's drivers?
<shlunk> or will i have the same prob?
<dejai> shlunk, The ATI's proprietary blobs were great for me.
<mingw> Hello everyone. Have a quick question about audio streaming on 64 bit 9.10.  Since the last update, I have not been able to get streaming to work reliably.  Either through in browser, rythm box last fm or the last fm player.
<shlunk> thanks dejai
<mingw> they all react the same way.  They will play the stream for a few minutes then lock up
<shlunk> does anyone here run boxee on jaunty?
<tbrock> Church: amazing works
<tbrock> llutz: amazing works!
<n4rwoo> guys i need help. i tried installing the gma500 drivers for ubuntu but when i reboot i can only start in "low-grafic-mode"
<llutz> tbrock: sure, else i would have said it
<tbrock> jakaPre: ok so what are you doing?
<llutz> wouldn't *
<eefer> hi everyone
<random_> hellos
<Zenoxio> I just launched Ubuntu Live from CD, but for some reason I'm stuck at 800x600 resolution max. How can I increase this?
<eefer> i just wanna know . are there any linux for programmer or developer
<Manuelgop> hi
<dejai> Zenoxio, If the system->preferences->display restricts to 800x600
<dejai> Zenoxio, You will want to install the open source or proprietary drivers for the graphics card
<dejai> So you can use it.
<dejai> Zenoxio, That is why it is restricted to 800x600
<n4rwoo> dejai any ideas about the gma500?
<om26er_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jakaPre> tbrock: why can't I just use nautilus and go to network, to see shared files on LAN. But no device sees others...
<dejai> n4rwoo, Not optimal.
<Zenoxio> My graphics card website tells me: We're sorry, the NVIDIA Smart Scan does not support your system at this time.
<jakaPre> why is it such big deal for ubuntu!?!
<om26er_> !alive
<dejai> n4rwoo, But ubuntu seems to have some support for it
<dejai> n4rwoo, Sec.
<n4rwoo> ty
<dejai> n4rwoo, It appears to be supported in 8.04 8.10 and 9.04 but experimentally in 9.10
<n4rwoo> ah k
<dataviruset> my ubuntu-server 9.10 x64-machine has run fsck on boot (i accidently touched the reset button on the computer during bootup) for 2 and a half hour now, is that normal with one 160GB-disk, one 250 GB and one 8 GB?
<n4rwoo> actually i tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#karmic
<n4rwoo> but the result was that i could not start x
<Manuelgop> Anybody tried gimp monowindow?
<n4rwoo> and had to activate the low grafic mode
<dejai> n4rwoo, Give me a minute to see if I can dig anything up
<Gartral1> I have an Acer Aspire One D250 netbook.. which would be better for someone used to win xp (the system is for my mother) UNR or regular ubuntu (i know kubuntu is out of the question.. the N270s aren't powerful enough to pull that)
<n4rwoo> thank you
<mitchel> Church: http://pastebin.com/d2c9e76c2
<Maletor> Hey I just put a 250GB hard drive into my computer. This is in addition to my 1TB hard drive. What I really want to do is just simulate having 1.25TB. Can I do a software RAID? What filesystem should I choose? I have no idea what I am doing...
<Toaster> salut
<mcphail> Gartral1: getting used to a netbook screen is more hassle than getting used to a new OS. So I'd suggest the UNR.
<SeanJM> Hi, remote desktop-- Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost. <--- my firewall is disabled, so that's not the issue. Help?
<shlunk> grrr - the ATI Catalyst drivers are now causing a crash on booting :(
<dataviruset> for how long time should a fsck normally run with a 160+250+8 GB disk installation? it has run for approx. 2½ hours now ;/
<shlunk> what can i do?
<Maletor> How do I do a software RAID?
<Flare183> SeanJM: Use x11vnc
<mcphail> Maletor: you are looking to set up lvm, not RAID
<SeanJM> Flare183: I will try that
<dreamy> grawity: what else could i type ? to find anyfile?
<dreamy> i know locate
<Gartral1> mcphail: my mom also has several VGA monitors, and this machine has VGA out.. (of corse, it's not quite as portable that way, lol)
<Maletor> Thanks mcphail
<sludge> yo....what's better pci graphics card or agp  (gotta get a new one for kids computer and there are both slots in there)
<dejai> n4rwoo, Alright there is a launchpad page..  Which seems to be able to let you update your system..
<shlunk> can anyone help me get rid of this ATI Catalyst installation?
<Maletor> Does Ubuntu have a system for controlling my computers fans or is that controlled by my motherboard. My computer sounds like a 747 ready for take off.
<krishna_> anyone please help me in configuring wifi in ubuntu 9.10
<shlunk> noob doesn't know what to do
<n4rwoo> ah okay
<Flare183> !wifi | krishna_
<ubottu> krishna_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krishna_> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dejai> n4rwoo, See: https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/gma500
<dejai> n4rwoo, Seems to have some instructions
<SeanJM> Flare183: is it command line? I see no menu entries for it
<n4rwoo> thanks alot
<dejai> n4rwoo, No problem.
<Flare183> SeanJM: Yup, its for the command line
<Flare183> SeanJM: Its easy to use too just run it
<sludge> Maletor do you have an older sony vaio computer perchance??
<SeanJM> k
<Homely_Girl> maco, help....
<Maletor> No I just bought this computer days ago.
<dejai> n4rwoo, The GMA500 seems a little sketch on linux and that project is the only real solution for now so just be aware that it will probably still have some bugs. On the upside you might get compiz working :P
<Maletor> ASUS M4A79XTD AMD 64 3.0 X4 Phenom 750W CORSAIR PS and EVGA 9800GTX+
<Homely_Girl> Right, just in the middle of installing all the "restricted" stuff as discussed earlier....and it's trying to setup debconf....wants 2 know if I want to use old setup or new???
<n4rwoo> well thats okay i can live with some bugs as long as my windows wont shake like crazy :D
<maco> Homely_Girl: exactly what is it asking?
<maco> Homely_Girl: what configuration file?
<Homely_Girl> Right, just in the middle of installing all the "restricted" stuff as discussed earlier....and it's trying to setup debconf....wants 2 know if I want to use old setup or new???
<Homely_Girl> that maco
<sludge> Maletor what is the make/model ?  Reason I asked about sony is I have had problems with a ubuntu on a older sony becuase of noisy fans....you can control some of this via software....but for the older sony's it didn't work
<Homely_Girl> maco, it's a quessie about grub! :P
<Maletor> the case is a cooler master centurion
<Maletor> it's a custom build
<maco> Homely_Girl: id go with new setup
<mitchel> Church: sorry, did you get my URL? I've totally lost where I was in irssi
<Homely_Girl> *mwah* maco, thank you. :)
<shlunk> how do i boot into a terminal in jaunty? x is borked :(
<mitchel> shlunk: try pressing ctrl + alt + f
<mitchel> shlunk: sorry, i meant "f1" at the end there
<SeanJM> Flare183: So a windows user can just type in my ip / password and here we go eh?
<mitchel> does anyone know how I get Ubuntu 9.0 to generate a default xorg.conf file that I can edit?
<shlunk> mitchel: didn't work, looks like the whole machine's copped it
<n4rwoo> nice now it works
<n4rwoo> no more shaking
<dejai> Maletor, Alright it might be an issue with the sensors
<richard_rol> hello
<Maletor> Well, they are not that loud, but it would be nice if they could be quieter :)
<mezquitale> shlunk, you can try the combinations mitchel mentioned, "ctrl+alt+f7" is where youre supposed to find GUI, every other one F* should be a console
<mitchel> shlunk: you should be able to hit Escape whilst GRUB is loading on boot up and select some sort of recovery mode
<dejai> Maletor, I will see if I can fix your problem
<dejai> n4rwoo, Oh really? Awesome!
<zhane> how to change default TTL values?
<dejai> Maletor, I found a great post
<dejai> Maletor, Is this a custom box?
<richard_rol> how to add the plug-in in my gnome do docky?
<mitchel> Does anyone know how to generate a default xorg.conf file?
<Maletor> dejai, yes
<dejai> Maletor, You might want to see this link 1 sec for me to dig it up
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm having trouble with the command line.
<ZykoticK9> mitchel, if you're using nvidia you can use -- "cd /etc/X11 && sudo nvidia-xconfig" if you aren't using nvidia - i have no idea
<ThatGuyOverThere> Can somebody help?
<mezquitale> !ask | ThatGuyOverThere
<ubottu> ThatGuyOverThere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mitchel> ZykoticK9: thanks, unfortunately it's an ATI card
<Flare183> SeanJM: yup, except no password
<dejai> Maletor, http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/09/30/Ubuntu-Sensor-temperature-monitoring-with-lmsensors
<richard_rol> when I click the Do's opinions,the plug-in is useless
<AJC_Z0> mitchel: First try a non-existent file. If you have trouble with that then use "X -configure" to generate one
<SeanJM> well that's easy
<SeanJM> thanks
<dejai> Maletor, Might help you.
<mitchel> ZykoticK9: usually I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but annoyingly this now seems to do *nothing at all*...
<ThatGuyOverThere> I don't think that qualifies as asking to ask a question, but whatever,
<richard_rol> who can help me ?
<mitchel> AJC_Z0: thank you!
<ThatGuyOverThere> I can't run a certain script for some reason.
<Flare183> !anyone | richard_rol
<ubottu> richard_rol: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ThatGuyOverThere> No idea why.
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, What seems to be the problem?
<shlunk> mitchel: i'm having trouble with an ati card, too
<ZykoticK9> mitchel, 9.10 doesn't use a regualr xorg.conf unfortunately
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, What is the error message?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I'm trying to customize this iconset called hydroxygen.
<mezquitale> ThatGuyOverThere, you should follow the guideline, ask your question in one line so that everyone can follow, dont use "enter" as punctuation
<ctmjr> mitchel: the command is sudo  Xorg -configure
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, Also is this a script you made yourself?
<ThatGuyOverThere> No.
<Zenoxio> I am trying to access my C drive from Ubuntu Live CD, but it is telling me "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use"
<ThatGuyOverThere> In ~/.icons/hydroxygen, there's a script called 'change-type.sh.'
<AJC_Z0> mitchel: Welcome. These days no xorg.conf often works well, but if you generate one then you probably want to read it and the relevant manual pages to see what options there are and possibly change things like preferred modes
<Zenoxio> What can I do to access my C drive?
<rek> what pckages do i need to do make install?
<Flare183> !nfts | Zenoxio
<ubottu> Zenoxio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dejai> Maletor, Still around? Did you try that link I sent?
<AJC_Z0> Zenoxio: Did you try mounting it read only?
<ThatGuyOverThere> The instructions that came with the iconset say to go into the command line and go "change-type.sh [command]" to change the icons.
<Zenoxio> I double clicked on the drive in Computer
<mitchel> AJC_Z0: is xorg.conf location in /etc/ or /etc/X11?
<ThatGuyOverThere> But every time I type that in the command line spits out "change-type.sh: command not found."
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, Ah you have to type ./change-type.sh myCommand
<ThatGuyOverThere> ?
<AJC_Z0> mitchel: That would be a RTFM type question
<mcphail> ThatGuyOverThere: put ./ in front of it
<Flare183> !ntfs > Zenoxio
<ubottu> Zenoxio, please see my private message
<ThatGuyOverThere> Do you mean I literally type "myCommand" after it?
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, No.
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, Your command
<adante> hi guys i have a fresh ubuntu install which for some reason appears to be using a lot of traffic
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I know that.
<richard_rol> well,I installed the gnome-do,but ,I can't use the plug-in
<richard_rol> why?
<shlunk> grrrrrr - this install was going so smoothly until i tried to run boxee and the drivers died
<mcphail> ThatGuyOverThere: ./change-type.sh
<ZykoticK9> rek, build-essential
<adante> i'm trying to figure out why, is there anything people could suggest that would use about 9.5 gig in 24 days?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'll give that a shot.
<ctmjr> mitchel: it will create the file  /root/xorg.conf.new copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, there are generally some instructions as to commands / arguments
<Gartral1> does ubuntu/UNR have support for multi-touce sensative touchpads?
<richard_rol> I'm puzzled
<richard_rol> hello??
<richard_rol> how to add the plug-in in my gnome do docky?
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, Try ./change-type.sh help
<rek> no
<richard_rol> does anyone knows how to use the gnome do ?
<rek> another one
<rek> devel packages
<richard_rol> as my questions
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, If that doesn't work you could always just read the .sh script and find the arguments (if you are up for the challenge)
<Gartral1> !who | rek
<ubottu> rek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Maletor> dejai, yes i just did it
<Maletor> here is the result
<Maletor> no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet
<Maletor> :)
<FloodBot4> Maletor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejai> Maletor, Hmm
<jacobi> since upgrading to 9.10 I have been experiencing random system freezes. I want to verify 9.10 has the latest 845G intel drivers installed. Should i try and get them from the intel graphics drivers site?
<richard_rol> !how to add the plug-in in my gnome do docky?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richard_rol> hello
<richard_rol> how to add the plug-in in my gnome do docky?
<dejai> jacobi, Nothing under the update manager?
<richard_rol> Does anyone knows how to add the plug-in in my gnome do docky?
<richard_rol> hello
<dejai> jacobi, Or restricted drivers?
<dejai> Maletor, Hmm let me see what I can find.
<rek> dvel packages i need
<jacobi> dejai: update manager is happy. How do I check restricted drivers?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, it worked.
<liubing_> hellow!
<dejai> jacobi, System->Administrator->Hardware Drivers
<richard_rol> any Chinese?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Except I'm still having a problem with icons... with most of the iconsets I've tried, the Music/Pictures/Videos folder icons don't work.
<richard_rol> any Chinese here??
<Maletor> Anybody have experience with modern warfare 2 under WINE?
<vipin> hi
<liubing_> i am chinese
<dejai> jacobi, Usually does a good job of keeping up to date with drivers.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Like hydroxygen has custom folder icons for those directories, but they don't show up.
<Maletor> Any difference between that and windows 7?
<jacobi> dejai: says no proprietary drivers in use on this system.
<dejai> Maletor, I would use windows for that type of gaming.
<liubing_> 你好
<liubing_> 呵呵
<Maletor> that's what I thought
<dejai> jacobi, Does it give any options for installing drivers?
<Maletor> bah dual boot is not worth it though, screw windoze
<jacobi> dejai: nope. It's all empty.
<ctmjr> !cn | liubing_
<liubing_> 问吧
<ubottu> liubing_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gartral1> !ko | liubing_
<ubottu> liubing_: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<richard_rol> 哦，就是，我刚下了个gnome do
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody? Help?
<dejai> Maletor, Wine isn't a substitute for your situation, with a custom box I would stick with Windows for the gaming.
<richard_rol> 添加不了上边的插件
<richard_rol> 咋整阿？？
<FloodBot4> richard_rol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maletor> dejai, k - do you recommend dual boot?
<dejai> ThatGuyOverThere, You need to learn some basic terminal it's probably in a hidden file.
<liubing_> 我没用过，不好意思
<dejai> Maletor, On a custom rig ya, I am building one that will dual boot.
<liubing_> 初学
<Gartral1> richard_rol liubing_ either speak english here or move to #ubuntu-cn
<dejai> jacobi, Hmm.
<liubing_> ok
<richard_rol> ok
<richard_rol> sorry
<vipin> Hi anyone can help me to config ALSA for 4+1 speaker
<vipin> in ubuntu
<hacover> I am using irc in pidgin, ubuntu, where are the logs saved?
<jacobi> dejai: anyway I can check which graphics drivers I am currently running?
<liubing_> but I don't know how to join in another channel
<ThatGuyOverThere> dejai: That doesn't make any sense. What would this have to do with the command line? If the iconset works the way it's supposed to, I should be able to install it and all the icons would work right in my mind.
<liubing_> i use irssi
<dejai> jacobi, Hmm
<phrac> liubing_: /join #channel
<ctmjr> jacobi: runt this in a terminal to get the driver name   egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<liubing_> in this window or open another tap
<ctmjr> *runt/run
<dejai> jacobi, I know some terminal solutions
<Church> mitchel: wierd. that Xorg.0.log looks kinda normal. you say - X fails to start? :/
<dejai> jacobi, If you can open a terminal
<jvasile> hacover, check ~/.purple/logs
<dejai> jacobi, lsmod will give you a list of current kernel modules
<dejai> jacobi, (and drivers)
<dejai> Then when you find a module or driver you would like to know more about you can type, modinfo driverorModNameHere jacobi
<dejai> jacobi, Sorry I don't have a simpler solution.
<jacobi> dejai: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<jacobi> dejai: better solution?
<Maletor> so to install windows 7 on my sata2 250gb i just use disk utility to make it ntfs and bootable and grub will handle everything else?
<shlunk> what does "unable to allocate texture" mean when i try and load boxee?
<hacover> jvasile putple doesnt exist. i am able to see through the pidgin, but I want to know actual location
<dejai> Maletor, Just google Dual Boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu and you will get a full tutorial
<Maletor> k
<liubing_> install grub
<jacobi> dejai: modinfo does not return anything
<ctmjr> jacobi: you have a intel graphics card and it is loading the intel driver
<dejai> jacobi, So what graphics card are you running?
<ZykoticK9> hacover, pidgin logs should be in ~/.purple/logs I'm guessing there will be a subfolder called irc (i've never used pidgin for IRC so the last part is a guess)
<dejai> jacobi, Paste lspci | grep VGA
<jvasile> hacover, if ~/.purple/logs doesn't exist, perhaps you don't have logging enabled.
<dejai> jacobi, Random freezes could be due to a corrupted install.
<hacover> ZykoticK9: no irc folder too,, but thanks will check out
<dejai> jacobi, If it's a fresh install and you just burned the disk what write speed were you running it on??
<dejai> jacobi, I have had similar issues when I run it above x2 speed.
<hacover> jvasile: no i have loggin enabled, i can see through pidgin
<jacobi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<richard_rol> hello ,does anyone know how to use the gnome do
<dejai> jacobi, At the very least might be worth validating the CD contents which you can do from the first screen in the boot menu
<jvasile> hacover, then I don't know.  Try grepping for a unique string in your log
<jacobi> dejai: it's a 9.04 machine that was running fine until I did the 9.10 upgrade via upgrade manager two nights ago
<hacover> jvasile: ok will try that
<dejai> jacobi, Ubuntu upgrades...
<jvasile> hacover, grep for my name.  I'm betting that won't appear anywhere but your pidgin logs
<jacobi> dejai: mistake?
<dejai> jacobi, Not on your part. But I have had some issues in the past with upgrading.
<jacobi> dejai: so what can I do? Just hope a future upgrade fixes it?
<dejai> jacobi, Hmm.
<Sabre-night> I feel like a total noob for asking, but where is the "Installation Directory" on ubuntu 9.10 located?
<dejai> jacobi, So you run a while and it randomly freezes?
<phrac> Sabre-night: installation directory for what?
<Sabre-night> phrac,  a game called "Second Life" it says it runs right from the installation directory :\
<dejai> jacobi, Just some bug triaging can you still move the mouse when it freezes?
<Sabre-night> phrac,  for linux
<jvasile> I have a bluetooth headset I paired via the gnome bluetooth applet.  How do I disconnect?  And how do I reconnect?  Thanks.
<jacobi> dejai: Yep thought it was just the browsers, but then I went to change screensavers and selecting the drempels screensaver preview locked it. Is there a Ctrl-ALt-Delete combo I can use to get control back somehow?
<phrac> Sabre-night: wherever you unpacked it to
<dejai> jacobi, I just found a post which gives your exact card
<dejai> jacobi, A bug has been filed on launchpad
<Sabre-night> phrac,  okay.
<dejai> jacobi, Do you have effects enabled?
<dejai> Oh well that was rude :(
<dejai> jacobi, Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<jacobi> dejai: just locked again. Was flipping through screensaver previews. Which leads me to think the graphics card drivers are guilty..
<dejai> jacobi, I can confirm it is the graphics card
<dejai> jacobi, As I was saying a bug has been reported.
<jacobi> dejai: Nope. trying to enable them triggers hardware driver search which fails
<dejai> jacobi, I mean the compiz settings
<duffydack> Im havin trouble getting karmic liveusb to boot past the white circle logo on my new dell studio 1747 (i7, 4gig mem, 1gig ati radeon 4650).. i can boot using safe gfx mode but thats not much good if its not detecting the video/resolution properly..
<ypSami> Hello all. I'm using nohup and & to background a process that will need to run for a few days. I am wondering if there's a way to increase the flush time for the log file, so that it flushes the log more often than when the system decides to.
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<om26er_> !hi | PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dejai> jacobi, System->Preference->Appearences then click on the visual effects tab
<dejai> jackal, Set to None.
<jacobi> dejai: Cool thank you. What shall I do? I have none in my appearance preferences.
<dejai> jacobi, I can direct you to a post where people are chatting about possible solutions. But for now it seems that the bug has still not been assigned to a developer.
<dejai> jacobi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312107
<jacobi> dejai: i locked up before I found out if there was a key combo like ctrl-alt-delete to get control back.
<dejai> jacobi, It mentions something like that in the bug report actually.
<PrototypeX29A> i am using evolution and find the standard error messages depicted at the bottom of the frame kind of useless, the messages under "Help > Debug logs" seldomly are more helpful. Is there a place to find more detailed error messages?
<dejai> jacobi, Anyway good luck with it.
<duffydack> Im havin trouble getting karmic liveusb to boot past the white circle logo on my new dell studio 1747 (i7, 4gig mem, 1gig ati radeon 4650).. i can boot using safe gfx mode but thats not much good if its not detecting the video/resolution properly..  it just goes black after loading for while...i can access terminal with ctrl-alt-f keys if thats any use.
<jacobi> dejai: which bug number? thanks. Just watch that thread then?
<dejai> jacobi, You could always try one last thing let me dig it up
<dejai> jacobi, A wiki post on some common strategies.
<dejai> jacobi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<dejai> jacobi, But ya just watch the thread and maybe try some of the suggestions in the wiki link.
<jacobi> dejai: thanks! Here's to a new kernel!
<dejai> duffydack, I will try and help.
<dejai> duffydack, So it doesn't seem to be able to detect your graphics card since you are booting from safemode.
<dejai> duffydack, Pop a term and run lsmod
<stygian> hi all, question about the network manager thing (this is in 8.10, i know its old)
<dejai> stygian, Shoot
<Homely_Girl> H.E.L.P.!!
<dejai> Homely_Girl, What seems to be the problem?
<dejai> stygian, ?
<jarray52> On Ubuntu 9.10, gdm crashed and will not restart after a reboot. Could someone outline the required solution stack for gdm to start?
<stygian> ive successfully set up both my wired lan and my wireless connection through it.  the only thing is it sets my default route to be over the wired network, and my ISP is through the wireless
<duffydack> it does see it, ive spoken to someone on a forum that has same/simililar spec laptop and has it installed....but says he had lockups with the hardware driver, so installed ati's....
<xiven> Hey guys
<Homely_Girl> maco, my sound's disappeared!! 2 reboots after installing all that gumphf b4 I could connect with any internet proggy too!
<xiven> Im needing a little help
<Homely_Girl> aw, xiven u sound so sweet wish I could help! lol
<dnivra> xiven: best just to ask your question and someone will help you out if they can.
<rek> i need devel packages and jepg library help
<xiven> I'm running Karmic in VirtualBox (Vista host), and I have setup a shared folder in VBox's settings. But I cannot mound the shared folder for all hell.
<dejai> stygian, Hmm.
<douglasawh-work> turns out my dd/clonezilla issues were karmic issues, so we're having to go back to Jaunty
<duffydack> dejai, im waitin a reply from him to get some idea.... im thinkin of goin with the safe mode install and seeing what happens...im currently on a netbook as im reinstalling win7 to reorganise the partitions..
<llutz> rek use "apt-cache search ..." to find what you need. -dev are devel-packages
<dejai> stygian, Give me a sec.
<stygian> ok
<dnivra> xiven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders has all that you need.
<dejai> stygian, So you want to be on your lan via the network and wireless for internet?
<dejai> Sorry
<jarray52> What programs are prerequisites for gdm to start in Ubuntu? After the linux kernel boots, what procs need to be started?
<rek> help
<dejai> stygian, You want to be on ethernet for lan and wireless for internet simultaneously?
<rek> too many
<duffydack> dejai, lspci grep ati does show it as mobility radeon 4650, so its there, just it wont load as far as the bootsplash..think maybe its the screen resolution?  1600x900
<rek> i need those to do sudo make install
<dejai> jarray52, X
<dejai> jarray52, Run startx from the command line
<dejai> jarray52, You might like to google .xinitrc as well.
<stygian> yes dejai
<llutz> !compile > rek
<ubottu> rek, please see my private message
<llutz> !checkinstall > rek
<lesshaste> how do I get gpm to start at boot?
<lesshaste> it never seems to be running
<xiven> Where it says prepare host, it's talking about the OS which VBox is running on right?
<jarray52> dejai: Thanks
<llutz> rek: what do you want to compile?
<rek> llutz: xawtv
<llutz> rek: sudo apt-get build-dep xawtv
<rek> checking for jpeg_start_compress in -ljpeg... no
<rek> Oops:	jpeg library not found.  You need this one, please install.
<rek> Note:	to compile stuff just the library packages are not enougth,
<rek> 	you need also the *-devel packages.
<rek> make: *** [arch-i686-linux/Makefile] Error 1
<FloodBot4> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rek> riccardo@riccardo-desktop:~/Scrivania/xawtv-3.95$
<dejai> stygian, may have a solution
<stygian> im listening
<dejai> stygian, Give me a minute to dig it up
<jarray52> dejai: Is there anything in between x and gdm?
<stygian> ok
<x_kid> hi there!
<p3yn> hola, hello
<dejai> jarray52, sec
<lesshaste> how do I get gpm to start at boot?
<p3yn> anybody have #!?
<dejai> stygian, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1024127.html
<llutz> lesshaste: sudo update-rc.d gpm defaults
<dejai> stygian, Seems to be a very similar problem
<p3yn> need help with crunchbang
<stygian> alrighty, iĺl check it out
<lesshaste> llutz: thanks
<dejai> jarray52, Ok between X and gdm is .xinitrc which tells X which program to run
<dejai> jarray52, GDM uses GTK which uses Xlib which X can understand.
<grawity> AFAIK, GDM does not use .xinitrc
<erUSUL> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<x_kid> is it possible to change mac address permanently?after poweroff the new mac remains or changes back to factory default?    /etc/init.d/networking stop   ifconfig eth0 hw ether 02:01:02:03:04:08    /etc/init.d/networking star
<dejai> grawity, Really? Have not been keeping up to date.
 * grawity shrugs
<grawity> Maybe it does
<blakkheim> x_kid: you can spoof it but not change it forever
<amokpaule> Hello, i had to deinstall pulseaudio but now i have no sound left but only in mumble.
<dejai> grawity, Where is it?
<p3yn> join /#crunchbang
<erUSUL> x_kid: change it on every boot (in interfaces if you use it or in /etc/rc.local )
<x_kid> is there anyway to change permanently?
<dejai> grawity, Ugh I have been in debian net inst land too long
<dejai> grawity, You are right
<blakkheim> x_kid: i JUST answered your question
<grawity> dejai: I'm now in the 'startx' land :)
<llutz> x_kid: use a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ to set it
<x_kid> cause a remote exploit,not for any illegalk stuff
<dejai> grawity, lol.
<c0rsana> Hey, I've been having problems with Wine installing certain games... Won't let me run them, and the folder is restricted. Any suggestions?
<dejai> c0rsana, What games?
<erUSUL> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<x_kid> cause I would like to change the mac to remain on  bios bootup
<g0su> o0
<c0rsana> Mainly World of Warcraft, though, I've also tried to run Age of Empires, and it just plain doesn't work :\
<dejai> c0rsana, Check out appdb.winehq.org it has ratings for all the games
<llutz> x_kid: usually you cannot
<dejai> c0rsana, They do work.
<c0rsana> Alright, I'll try that! :)
<mobi-sheep> x_kid: Change your network card.
<Maletor> How can I do sound tests?
<Maletor> My Logitech Z-5500s don't seem to be working.
<Maletor> I just have them plugged into the optical on my motherboard so it should be working...
<x_kid> that's the problem,got a remote exploit via wifi and goin to repair the damages.cannot change cause it is a builtin to my laptop
<heoa> how can I start openssh? is it ssh?
<llutz> Maletor: run speaker-test
<grawity> heoa: /etc/rc.d/sshd start
<rek> llutz: it gives me errors
<grawity> heoa: 'ssh' is the client, 'sshd' is the daemon [server].
<rek> when i do sudo make install
<heoa> grawity: thank you.
<x_kid> is it legal to flash a new mac?
<Maletor> that sort of works...
<x_kid> maybe I can flash it,if possible
<Maletor> keeps running front left
<grawity> heoa: Btw, in Ubuntu the daemon is separated, in 'openssh-server'
<llutz> Maletor: it has options, read man-page pls
<C_Kode> How do you add services to auto start from the command line? (ie chkconfig for Redhat)
<dejai> Maletor, Just fiddle with the settings it seems that it is running in mono.
<grawity> C_Kode: update-rc.d, if I remember correctly.
<llutz> C_Kode: update-rc.d
<rek> llutz: error n 1 and num 2
<C_Kode> thanks.
<dejai> Maletor, System->Prefs->Sound
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<Maletor> dejai, been there, fiddled, nothing helped
<fossiiil> noon
<Pelo> how do I reload the modules ( lsmod, modprobe) without restarting the pc ?
<osirisx11> i'm trying to install the new version of flash and i did a find / -name on the flash .so but i have many copies on my system and i don't know where to install it
<grawity> Pelo: rmmod and reinsert?
<osirisx11> anyone know how i can find out what is the directory actually being used by my firefox for global plugins?
<erUSUL> Pelo: all modules ?
<billy_> question for users of latex on ubuntu. can i simply apt-get install texlive texmaker and Im set to go? or is there more? There is a howto on installing it on the forums but this is from 2005 I think, and is outdated by the looks of it
<dejai> osirisx11, ~/.firefox
<Pelo> grawity, no idea which is why I ask ,  so sudo rmmod and sudo reinsert &?
<Pelo> erUSUL, I just blacklisted one
<osirisx11> dejai: that is my local user, i want system wide
<dejai> osirisx11, ~/.mozilla
<dejai> osirisx11, Oh
<mcphail> billy_: i don't recall any significant differences installing LaTeX over the years
<dejai> System wide ugh.
<x_kid> well,anybody knows a freedos based macspofeer?sorry if I post it on linux,but anyway I ask it
<erUSUL> Pelo: then remove just that one ... « sudo modprobe -r module_name »
<osirisx11> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<osirisx11> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<osirisx11> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<duffydack> Im havin trouble getting karmic liveusb to boot past the white circle logo on my new dell studio 1747 (i7, 4gig mem, 1gig ati radeon 4650).. i can boot using safe gfx mode but thats not much good if its not detecting the resolution properly..  it just goes black after loading for while...i can access terminal with ctrl-alt-f keys if thats any use.  this is just liveusb btw...
<dejai> osirisx11, 3 instances of the same static library?
<Pelo> osirisx11, unzip the flash file from adobe then ,  look at the names  locate that name and replace all those files
<Pelo> erUSUL, FATAL: Module parport_pc is in use.
<osirisx11> dejai, Pelo: exactly
<Pelo> osirisx11, open a terminal type locate filename
<Maletor> dejai, still doesn't work, google has no good documents either...
<billy_> mcphail, for example, on the howto, tex is downloaded from the site and the path is set etc (im an ubuntu newb). I think my path is already set when i install from the repos?
<osirisx11> okay, yeah i can replace them all. that works.
<osirisx11> i was hoping there was an easy way to tell which one was actually being used though
<Pelo> osirisx11, then just sudo cp /path/sourcefile /path/destfile
<erUSUL> Pelo: do you have somethin connected to the parport ?
<Pelo> erUSUL, my printers
<mcphail> billy_: just install from the repos. Everything will be set up nicely
<Jinxed-> How safe is clicking the "upgrade" button from 9.04 to 9.10
<justin_> hi all, I just installed ubuntu server 9.10 on an intel mac mini. it boots, but when I try to boot without keyboard it sits at the "os selection" screen. default=0 timeout=5 and I've reran grub-mkconfig. any suggestions?
<Pelo> erUSUL, can I tell you my wholle issue maybe you can help
<erUSUL> Pelo: removing the module will make them stop working afaics .. what is the output of « lsmod | grep parport »
<dejai> mcphail, Not true for one particular brother printer it gives it the wrong driver (The one I own)
<billy_> mcphail, im a newbie to tex. i installed texmaker and texlive both from repos. these seem to work together, and i assume they need setting up since Ive created basic tex document and its exited with errors
<goose> how can I enable remote desktop via SSH?
<abhilashm86> no sound in headphones, i'm using 9.10 karmic? please help.......... but sound is working in speakers
<dejai> goose, Enable X forwarding in your .ssh
<Pelo> erUSUL, parport_pc             31940  2
<Pelo> parport                35340  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
<mcphail> dejai: there are edge cases for evertything. The correct solution to that is to file a bug and the repos will be fixed
<abhilashm86> since the kernel is upgraded, no login sound and no sound in headphones, has anyone had this problem?
<dejai> goose, If you want to do what i think you want to do (send encrypted X to connect remotely)
<dejai> mcphail, Very popular model.
<dejai> mcphail, I just manual install the driver.
<billy_> ahh nevermind mcphail, there is alittle more to tex than i thought
<Pelo> goose, ssh username@pcip
<dejai> mcphail, I should file a bug though.
<dejai> mcphail, hl-2140
<mcphail> billy_: you usually have to run latex a couple of times to compile the document
<mcphail> billy_: it is _normal_ to get errors!
<dejai> Pelo, -X
<dejai> You need -X if you want to remote X and the sshd needs to allow it
<Lord_mezry> can any body help me with the new 2.6.32 kernal wireless problem
<erUSUL> Pelo: try to modprobe -r lp first (but maybe you wont be able ) thnking about it you may have to stop cups to be able to unload any of the modules
<c0rsana> Ok, Using Wine to launch World of Warcraft was successful.... But the sound is completely gone... help?
<ZORG2> Hello, My little friends. Where can I find a channel  for InternetExplorer.Application ? (ActiveX)
<dejai> ZORG2, NFI
<Pelo> erUSUL, this is the problem I'M trying to solve,   I have two lpt ports, one onboard, one a netmos pic parralle card,   in karmic the pci card doesn'T work anymore, at least I can'T print to the connected printer ( it's not the printer it works on the other port) ,  it worked in previous version, I didn a bit of checkig and karmic has two ioports listed for that pci card the others only have one , I tired to remove the offending i/o but I
<Pelo> couldn'T  I also noticed that the other version in live cd worked witouth the parport_pc module so now I'M trying that
<Maletor> Is there a way to install windows 7 from ubuntu since I don't have a USB flash drive big enough for the 3.0gb that 7 is?
<gent> Hello
<ZORG2> NFI??????
<|Slacker|> Maletor: virtual box?
<gent> I have a question , plz answer1
<jpds> !ask | gent
<ubottu> gent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dejai> ZORG2, #WINDOWS
<gent> I just installed a theme downloaded from gnome
<jpds> dejai: wut?
<Maletor> What do you mean |Slacker|?
<erUSUL> Pelo: looks like a kernel bug/regression to me. i would report it as such
<BluesKaj> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-linux.html, ZORG2,
<gent> but when I want to change it or remove I can't. Simply doesn't let me to change in the standard style! Why, please tell me?
<|Slacker|> install win7 in a Virtual Box dude
<rek> hello sometime the audio does not work in flash movies, mp3 and the video goes on very slowy
<rek> help
<Pelo> erUSUL, I would but not sure how,  mind you, you just reminded me I forgot to check in launchpad
<dejai> gent, You dragged it into appearance?
<c0rsana> Anyone know how to get sound to work in World of Warcraft using Wine?
<Iszak> anyone know if wubi works with windows 7?
<|Slacker|> c0rsana: wineconfig has its own sound setup, check it out
<Iszak> More precisely Windows 7 64-bit
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Maletor> what package do i want |Slacker|?
<gent> I did it with appearance but when I go to appearance again and want to make the dark standard one doesn't let me even Iclick and click but nothinghappend
<|Slacker|> Maletor: you need to install virtual box
<Pelo> thanks erUSUL
<dejai> gent, I have had the same problem it's quite annoying
<Pelo> gong to reboot now , brb
<|Slacker|> then you just install windows in virtual box using the iso you downloaded
<gent> so how to remove it please
<Maletor> k
<gent> please answer
<gent> I just installed a theme downloaded from gnome
<gent> but when I want to change it or remove I can't. Simply doesn't let me to change in the standard style! Why, please tell me?
<|Slacker|> Maletor: by using virtual box you won?t need to create real partitions on your disc, etc... you just run the virtual machine and voilà
<gent> I did it with appearance but when I go to appearance again and want to make the dark standard one doesn't let me even Iclick and click but nothinghappend
<Maletor> i want to create a real partition though
<marsika> Enter text here...ciao a tutti quacuno italiano c'è?
<Maletor> well technically i just want it on the 250gb hard drive i just installed
<guntbert> !it | marsika
<ubottu> marsika: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gent> I just installed a theme downloaded from gnome
<gent> I did it with appearance but when I go to appearance again and want to make the dark standard one doesn't let me even Iclick and click but nothinghappend
<marsika> ciao
<gent> I did it with appearance but when I go to appearance again and want to make the dark standard one doesn't let me even Iclick and click but nothinghappend
<shinku> i have some audio problem
<|Slacker|> Maletor: oh, I see..but why? you want to run games?
<gent> but when I want to change it or remove I can't. Simply doesn't let me to change in the standard style! Why, please tell me?
<Maletor> exactly
<shinku> it doesnt work at all
<gent> hello is anybody there I need help, do you call your self helpers here
<gent> please people
<gent> hello is anybody there I need help, do you call your self helpers here
<gent> please people
<|Slacker|> Maletor: hmmm...then..go for the real partition then. but then I think it?s not possible to install from ubuntu. don?t ya have a dvd burner?
<llutz> !patience | gent: stop that pls,
<ubottu> gent: stop that pls,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Maletor> nope
<Maletor> i just have usb
<|Slacker|> so...buy a bigger thumdrive dude :p
<obiwan_> guys 1 question, i updated to karmic, and i still have grub 0.97, while karmic is supposed to have grub2 . Why?
<Maletor> i need 3.12gb usb :)
<ZykoticK9> obiwan_, upgrades don't get the new grub
<blakkheim> obiwan_: consider yourself lucky that you don't have to deal with grub2
<|Slacker|> that?s winblows for ya
<holmser> grub 2 isn't bad
<obiwan_> whi blakkheim ? all my friends say it's nice, and they had no problem at all :P
<obiwan_> ok ZykoticK9
<holmser> automatically set up all my partitions ok
<obiwan_> is there any other package not installed when upgrading?
<ZykoticK9> obiwan_, ext4 is the only other thing i can think of
<obiwan_> many others 'not present' in karmic got uninstalled, and upgraded ones got upgraded, i thought that was the case for all of them
<fujimitsu> blakkheim: i disagree.. grub2 is very apt to the job.. and it will support trendy themes even ... besides most issues with it can be repaired by doing a update-grub in terminal
<Maletor> i'm going to download virtualbox and see what happens
<obiwan_> but ext4 works in karmic ZykoticK9  right? i got my disks formated in ext4
<ZykoticK9> obiwan_, yes it works
<obiwan_> so what do you mean with 'only ext4 is the...' ?
<karleeto> got a new laptop last night and installed ubuntu on it, very nice!!
<karleeto> its
<karleeto> err, its been forever since i had a linux desktop
<ZykoticK9> obiwan_, when you fresh install Karmic your / will be ext4 but if you upgrade it won't
<effex> Hello
<karleeto> all my servers run gentoo, and have for years, but this is the first dedicated linux desktop machine i've had in like 3 years
<fujimitsu> however you can install grub at any time as well
<obiwan_> hmm ok i get it, cause in jaunty default is ext3 hehe i made sure i had ext4 hehe thanks ;)
<fujimitsu> grbu2
<karleeto> congrats to the ubuntu developers, very nice job
<obiwan_> fujimitsu as simple as sudo apt-get install grub2?
<guntbert> karleeto:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<obiwan_> i yet have grub 0.97, should i uninstall it first or sth?
<fujimitsu> !grub2 > obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_, please see my private message
<jacobi> I have an intel graphics chip problem and I set my screensaver to feedback which locks the system. How do I set the screen saver to none, without loading the preview in the system preferences screensaver gnome app?
<fujimitsu> :)
<iyunkateus> !grub2 > iyunkateus
<ubottu> iyunkateus, please see my private message
<Gartral1> my system stops while trying to boot ubuntu from image ubnkern.............. ubninit..............Ready and there's a flashing curser under the very first letter in the ubnkern line
<fujimitsu> copycat
<eliot_> how do u overclock a cpu
<tolpico> Hello is there a bandwidth monitoring program for ubuntu like bitmeter http://codebox.org.uk/controller?page=bitmeter2   I want to monitor the network traffic at all times, probably the app sitting at a corner. Thanks.
<guntbert> !ot | eliot_
<ubottu> eliot_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, conky or gkrellm have real time network monitors (there are probably many more)
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, never hard about them, i will try them now, thanks
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: that's ok
<ldiamond> Anyone know why Empathy wont work on MSN? I cant send or recieve messages. It connects fine, I see people
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: the old Grub is fine for now
<ldiamond> people's status, but cant communicate
<heoa> what is the default port of Sshd?
<eliot_> ldiamond try pidgin
<guntbert> heoa: 22
<llutz> heoa: 22
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: Grub 2 is a bit uh at the moment etc.  may as well stay with the old Grub for now :)
<JuJuBee_> What do I need to install on Januty to get dvd playback to work?
<obiwan_> haha i like to try , anyway i don't have antyhing really important here sebsebseb  :)
<fujimitsu> thats the spirit
<obiwan_> thanks :)
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: you won't get any proper advantage
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: in fact you probably won't really get an advantage at all
<obiwan_> thx u2 fuji :)
<karleeto> guntbert: nope, i'm pretty good with linux.. just came to chat, maybe help someone else, etc
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: newer is not always better.  Also as far as I know Grub 2 isn't even on a proper final version yet.
<Gartral1> my system stops while trying to boot ubuntu from image ubnkern.............. ubninit..............Ready and there's a flashing curser under the very first letter in the ubnkern line
<ZykoticK9> JuJuBee_, www.medibuntu.org has libdvdcss2 which allows commercial dvd playback
<fujimitsu> sebsebseb: stop feeding horror stories to the guy
<guntbert> karleeto: this channel is strictly for ubuntu support - general chat usually happens #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacobi> where are the screensaver settings stored?
<narendra> hi
<dnivra> !hi | narendra
<ubottu> narendra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JuJuBee_> ZykoticK9: thanks, just found that in a forum post.
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: and if Grub mess's up and you can't boot up your OS anymore, well that's not much fun,  but if you want to put it on anyway, ok sure go a head
<ldiamond> eliot_: does pidgin support video chats?
<ZykoticK9> jacobi, they should be somewhere in "gconf-editor"
<eliot_> ldiamond no not yet or u can try amsn but im not sure how that works
<gdb> GRUB2 is good enough that it's in Debian testing.  Things generally don't make it there if they're garbage.
<hur> can someone help with installing gom player on wine
<sebsebseb> gdb: that's not true
<sebsebseb> gdb: that's not quite true
<sebsebseb> gdb: experimental then testing, then stable
<narendra> hi, i am using BenQ netbook and my wifi and Audio is not working :( http://pastie.org/754644
<guntbert> but karleeto we appreciate every helping hand :-) welcome
<gdb> unstable -> testing -> stable
<gdb> experimental is unrelated to the others (ie; no direct feeds between them)
<ZykoticK9> ldiamond, pidgin (especially the ppa version) is suppose to support video for various protocols (i've never gotten it working mind you).  Good luck.  if you're using MSN then aMSN is probably your best bet for video
<xiven> Hello
<xiven> I don't remember the nick of who helped me, but i wanted to say thank you. My issue has been resolved
<User_007> i need help. I have just installed Karmic, but usb devices are not found
<gdb> At anyrate, things do not *generally* make it to testing unless it's "good enough for gov't work"
<sebsebseb> gdb: right well it's not  Debian  Stable quality yet, so that's something to  maybe think a little bit about
<xiven> I now have a shared folder with the host OS
<JuJuBee_> ZykoticK9: well, vlc still won't play the dvd even after libdvdcss2 installed
<xiven> Will I have to remount the shared folder everytime I start the VM?
<ZykoticK9> JuJuBee_, try loggin out and back in
<Jinxed-> So I am starting the upgrade from 9.04 and 9.10, and it says a bunch of things are no longer supported and will be suggested for removal at the end of the upgrade... most concerning of which is g++ for me. Is it a good idea to remove the suggested items at the end of the upgrade?
<JuJuBee_> K, thanks will give it a go.
<obiwan_> hehe sebsebseb  i don't care if i loose it, i just installed and if doesn't work, i'll simply reinstall grub hehe i've just installed grub2 gonna reboot and try brb!!!
<r00t_> what could i use besides k3b for burnign audio cds
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: ok
<xiven> JuJuBee_> I would suggest using MPlayer, it has always seemed much easier to me, then using any other DVD Player
<obiwan_> brb guys *trying grub2 reboot menu*
<gdb> You understand that Ubuntu is based on debian *unstable* yes?  (It's not until the next LTS that it's rebasing on testing).  I mean, I totally get you want to let the guy know some caveats, but GRUB2 isn't the "omg data suicide!" that you're implying.
<hur> hi im having trouble installing gom player on wine
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: you might get quite a few issues after upgrading from 9.04.  Also 9.04 is still a rather good release, in fact for quite a lot of people it's better than 9.10.  It's also got just under a year of support left.
<narendra> anybody for my help, please help me to get my audio work, I have tried a lot
<gdb> I'm not sure what the fuss is about anyway.  It's a boot loader.  IT doesn't need to be exciting.  I see it once every couple of months.
<eliot_> ldaimond it looks like u can use video in amsn
<por_ki>  Why data transfering in ubuntu 9.10 is slower than windows, please see screenshot for MMC data transfering http://i46.tinypic.com/j61lbp.jpg, any solution?
<heoa> grawity: how do you connect to the daemon?  just:   ssh user@ip:22  ?
<Jinxed-> sebsebseb: I take it your suggesting I just skip the update?
<narendra> lspci say - "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio "
<maco> sebsebseb: hardy isnt even debian stable yet :P
<grawity> heoa: ssh user@host
<grawity> heoa: No need to specify the port.
<llslim> is there a way to list the packages i upgradedin previous month. because i cannot load any website or do an update but yet ping and tracepath is fine. so it has to be a config file messed up somewhere. am i thinking correctly?
<sebsebseb> maco: well yeah, I guess that's true :D
<Gartral1> i have personally seen windows bootloader fail more and in many more spectacular ways that any version of unlo, lilo, and grub combined
<eric_3> i need help w/ java program. Where should i go?
<User_007> lsusb dont find any usb device on karmic koala
<Jinxed-> try #java eric_3
<eric_3> thankyou
<JuJuBee_> ZykoticK9: no joy... vlc says : http://paste.ubuntu.com/345450/
<fujimitsu> gdb , sebsebseb always talks like a ghoul of sorts, you'll get used to it
<maco> sebsebseb: really, grub2 is fine. its not gonna lose you data. its just a bit harder to configure *at the moment* simply because we havent gotten as much practice with it as we have wtih grub1
<Elive_user58_en> does anyone know a good channel for networking issues?
<ubuntutrepxe> Elive_user58_en: ##networking
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: not nessariley,  but newer is not always better, depends on the user and hardware and that.  A newer boot up for 9.10,  software centre instead of add/remove,  Ubuntu One,  and under the hood changes.  Ext4 by default for clean install's not Ext3 9.04 upgrades. and no Grub 2 on upgrade from 9.04.
<ZykoticK9> JuJuBee_, test one - try another DVD  --- test two "mplayer dvd://1"
<r00t_> what could i use besides k3b for burnign audio cds? a quick answer would be great ineed to burn some xmass cds for my little sister before i leave in ahlf hour
<isolat3dsh33p> f`rets on fire is awesome!
<txor> hi all!
<llutz> r00t_: cdrecord
<ubuntujenkins> I am putting my family computer on ubuntu and keeping xp on the second disk. I am trying to put in a custom menu entry http://paste.ubuntu.com/345449/ however when i sudo update-grub i get the error shown below in the link
<isolat3dsh33p> *fret
<isolat3dsh33p> !hi | txoe
<ubottu> txoe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<isolat3dsh33p> !hi | txor
<ubottu> txor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<r00t_> thanks lulz
<Maletor> why do i get 'error creating filesystem: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f -L "Windows" /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process "mkntfs" (no such file or directory)'
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: ah yes and newer version of GDM,  which can't just be themed like the old one.
<txor> how can I find the loco team for spain?
<Jinxed-> hmm well sebsebseb my computer seems to boot very quickly right now, and in general it has been very stable. The only problem I have had is that video playback, flash, etc runs choppy.
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, I installed conky through synaptic. Conky is not present in Applications menu anywhere. How can I run the app?
<sreekumar> hey, how  to change bootscreen?
<txor> call conky from the shell
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, try running it from a terminal -- FYI i don't use conky
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: your Flash issue might get solved by an ugprade to 9.10,  but  it's not that likely
<r00t_> llutz: i was looking for a GUI app
<gdb> ubuntujenkins: Historically, Windows really does not like being on any disk other than the first one.  Can you possibly reconsider where you're locating each OS?  Linux can live quite happily on the second disk.
<ThatGuyOverThere> My login screen got all messed up and I have no idea how.
<Jinxed-> sebsebseb: I was hoping I just would be able to watch youtube, hulu, etc without it being choppy
<xiven> Are there any areas that Ubuntu could use some help with development?
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: try another browser for Flash :)
<bastid_raZor> tolpico: you can add a menu item for it. right click and edit menus
<Jinxed-> sebsebseb: is there a safe way i could install video card support
<JuJuBee_> ZykoticK9: I have no other dvd at the moment, but mplayer option is working.
<PrototypeX29A> how can i see in rhythmbox, whether a radio stream is an ogg?
<LucidPerry> How come when I run "sudo init 3" I'm not returned to a command line?
<ubuntujenkins> gdb I will see if I can add ubuntu to the xp loading menu
<Jinxed-> sebsebseb: don't use the flash as much as the video
<erUSUL> !runlevels | LucidPerry
<ubottu> LucidPerry: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sebsebseb> maco: yeah regarding Grub 2 that sounds right
<ZykoticK9> JuJuBee_, then it's a VLC issue -- i don't use VLC often so i have no solution for that... good luck
<gdb> underdog7: That is entirely possible.  There should be instructions online for editing the BOOT.INI file in Windows.
<Jinxed-> i have a fairly good computer so it should more than be able to handle the video.
<User_007> Guys ACPI=off disables USB?
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: which video card?
<JuJuBee_> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ThatGuyOverThere> Help?
<Slapfish> hello everybody... I'm trying to build my first python scripts and I want to know if there is a fast way to take the string "name_etc_etc2.dat" and cut everything after the first _ so finally I can get "name", thanks in advance and sorry for my ignorance...I can't find anything in google
<LucidPerry> erUSUL: I'm not sure I understand.
<jacobi> I am not finding a gconf key to indicate which screensaver I am running. I would like to make sure no screen saver runs, what do I change. Preview in the system configuration locks up.
<gdb> ubuntujenkins: You'll need to install a Linux boot loader (lilo, grub) on the Linux boot partition.  This will be loaded by the Windows loader when you select Linux.
<LucidPerry> erUSUL: "All equal" what does that imply (I'm new to Linux, trying to teach myself about it :P)
<Maletor> why do i get 'error creating filesystem: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f -L "Windows" /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process "mkntfs" (no such file or directory)'
<erUSUL> LucidPerry: in runlevel 3 ubuntu launchs gdm just like in runlevel 2 and 4 and 5
<genii> LucidPerry: muli-user level of 3 is same as 2 is same as 4 is same as 5.
<Maletor> when trying to make an ntfs filesystem from disk utility
<ubuntujenkins> thanks gdb
<Gartral1> my system stops while trying to boot ubuntu from image ubnkern.............. ubninit..............Ready and there's a flashing curser under the very first letter in the ubnkern line
<grawity> Slapfish: somestring.find("_") to find the first _
<eric_3> help?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Somebody? Help? Login screen messed up?
<LucidPerry> erUSUL: genii: Aha.
<eric_3> i need help w/ java program
<grawity> Slapfish: And somestring[:somestring.find("_")] to get everything from the beginning to that _
<eric_3> anyone here work w/ java
<eric_3> ?
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-:  each version of Ubuntu gets a differnet version of xorg,  so if you upgrade to 9.10,  you might end up with issues with your graphics card, depending on which one you have
<erUSUL> LucidPerry: other distribution (red hat fedora) only have gdm (hraphics) in runlevel 3 or five and other runlevels are command line
<grawity> Slapfish: And ##python for more help
<maco> LucidPerry: i assume youve got a book based on red hat or something?
<maco> erUSUL: er not quite
<ignomy> Hi there.  My mouse does not work at all.  I recently reinstalled ubuntu onto my home desktop computer.  I put on Ubuntu 9.10.  The computer is dual-boot and runs XP, mouse and all.  Does anyone have any ideas.  Computing sans mouse sucks
<LucidPerry> maco: I have a Fedora installation, and have had some time with OpenSUSE :P
 * _RyanB_ says hello :)
<maco> erUSUL: in 3, they have no display manger but do have networking. in 5 they have a display manager
<LucidPerry> erUSUL: Right. That makes sense.
<maco> erUSUL: i think 2 is multiuser, no networ
<maco> *network
<maco> and 4 is undefined on most systems...
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay, seriously, somebody? My login screen is messed up and it's annoying as hell.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Please help?
<Jinxed-> sebsebseb: Should i enable restricted graphics... last time i did that if memory serves i had to reinstall ubuntu, however mycard should have support
<maco> hang on i made a chart of this
<genii> LucidPerry: If you want to drop to single user, use: sudo telinit 1
<Jamed> !details | eric_3
<ubottu> eric_3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Jinxed-: Do you know which card you actsaully have?
<genii> LucidPerry: sudo telinit 2       to re-enter regular init mode
<freaky[t]_> i recently installed windows7 .. how do I restore grub2?
<eric_3> double x = Math.sqrt(index); it says not compatible
<zleap> freaky[t]_, you may be able to restore grub from a live cd
<LucidPerry> genii: Okay. I'll look into the telinit command. Thank you.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Somebody help?
<Jamed> eric_3: you should ask that in #java, not in a ubuntu support channel
<freaky[t]_> zleap ho
<ThatGuyOverThere> My login screen is screwed up. How do I fix it?
<freaky[t]_> zleap how?
<eric_3> i cant find that channel
<erUSUL> maco: sorry for not remebering exactly what the runlevels on a distribution i do not use are for; i should think twice before i make and educated guess in front of you
<Originooo> exit
<eric_3> i tried
<freaky[t]_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Originooo> oops
<txor> what happened thatguy?
<maco> erUSUL, LucidPerry: http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/runlevels.png
<zleap> try that
<Jamed> eric_3: well, the name was just a guess, but there has to be a java related channel somewhere
<ThatGuyOverThere> Don't know. All of a sudden my login screen is all screwed up. It looks like something out of Windows 95. It works, but it's ugly as hell.
<maco> erUSUL: well LucidPerry had mentioned that on 3 he expected not to have gdm, so i think that wouldve been a hint to help the guessing ;)
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, about conky, its not present in edit menus. I tried running "conky" in terminal, it prints three lines, the last one being "Conky: drawing to single buffer". The process still running. Thanks, still finding other ways.
<ThatGuyOverThere> This happened after I was messing around with themes... but I don't understand how that would affect the login screen.
<txor> desktop mamager?
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: your on 9.10?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Gnome.
<eric_3> i know there is ##java but it is password locked
<guntbert> eric_3: try ##java
<ThatGuyOverThere> sebsebseb: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, sorry man i don't use conky so i have no idea
<jacobi> what is the default value for no screensaver in the gconf.xml for gnome-screensaver?
<eric_3> password locked
<grawity> eric_3: ##java is not locked here.
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: ugly as hell, ok provide more details, what do you mean exactly?
<maco> tolpico: just run it from alt+f2. type "conky"
<ThatGuyOverThere> The user switch window thing is gray and boxy.
<maco> tolpico: you might want to dig up a .conkyrc from the forums or something though
<genii> !register | eric_3
<ubottu> eric_3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<eric_3> k but i am having trouble with getting on to channel
<ThatGuyOverThere> Like I said, everything looks like it belongs in Windows 95.
<ignomy> I will ask again:  My mouse does not work at all.  I recently reinstalled ubuntu onto my home desktop computer.  I put on Ubuntu 9.10.  The computer is dual-boot and runs XP, mouse and all.  Does anyone have any ideas.  Computing sans mouse sucks
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: are you seeing brown on the log in screen?
<Slapfish> geawity: thanks...I'll try it right now
<ThatGuyOverThere> It doesn't have the same color or window appearance as it used to.
<ThatGuyOverThere> You mean the background image?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yes.
<genii> eric_3: Many freenode channels do not allow unregistered users
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, oh hey! it runs, alt f2 conky, thank you very much!! weird what hapenned when terminal. anyway thanks once again
<eric_3> how do i register my name?
<amelius> ignomy: is that a USB mouse you're referring to? did it work with Ubuntu before you reinstalled? which release were you using previously?
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: ok I think your getting the normal one?  your getting it after an upgrade, a clean install?
<gdb> This is a dumb and likely off topic question, but I have no idea where else to ask. What is the convention for naming a channel ##java rather than just #java?  Or any other channel that sticks a spurious pound in there?
<guntbert> !register | eric_3
<ubottu> eric_3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<dnivra> ignomy: did you format the drive in which ubuntu is installed?
<ThatGuyOverThere> But everything in the foreground... the user switch window and the menus on the bottom and everything are messed up.
<LjL> gdb: ask in #freenode
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: messed up how?
<gdb> LjL: Ah, so there is a reason.  Thanks!
<JuJuBee_> I wanted to try out 9.10 so I booted from live cd and when it loads, my  mouse keeps jumping back to the upper left corner of the screen when I try to move it.  I tried finding anything in the forums, but no luck.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Like I said... gray and boxy.
<genii> !register > eric_3
<ubottu> eric_3, please see my private message
<grawity> gdb: Part of Freenode's channel naming convention. "Unofficial" channels (those not belonging to a registered project) go into the secondary namespace (with ##)
<ThatGuyOverThere> And it's a clean install, not an upgrade.
<JuJuBee_> When I boot the live cd with virtualbox, it works fine.
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: ok
<gdb> That makes perfect sense, thank you. :-)
<gdb> JuJuBee_: Is this a PS2 mouse?
<gdb> JuJuBee_: Or a trackpad?
<LjL> gdb: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<JuJuBee_> gdb it is both..  Im on laptop with trackpad and a connected usb mouse
<ignomy> 1) It is not a USB mouse.  I am not sure what type of mouse it's called, but is has a circular sort of connector.  I had been running single-boot ubuntu J, I believe, a while ago and my mouse worked, but I don't think it was the same mouse.  2) I don't believe that I did.  Should I, if so, how do I go about doing that?
<ThatGuyOverThere> So is there anything I can do to fix it?
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: the bad news is you can't just theme it like the old one.  There is some program that can maybe do it though etc.   There is a way to install the old screen, but then you got configure some how.  Plus it's old so I am not so sure about that.   There's kdm for example in the repo as an alternative to GDM, which KDE/Kubuntu uses.  Plus there's Slim which they say is a nice one, but that's not in the repo.
<eliot_> ldiamond use aMsn it supports video and voice
<ThatGuyOverThere> I am NOT putting anything related to KDM on my computer.
<dnivra> ignomy: I did the same thing - reinstall ubuntu and I didn't format the drive during installation. I just overwrote the existing files. and my mouse didn't work at all: touchpad, usb whatever.
<dnivra> ignomy: did you format the drive when you installed ubuntu again?
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: if you don't want to change the screen, your stuck with it for now basicalley.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I figure I should be able to just undo whatever messed it up before! I didn't install any login screen software that messed it up the way it is now.
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: was it alwasy like that, after your clean install?
<ThatGuyOverThere> No.
<ThatGuyOverThere> It just started doing it today.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: is your computer showing the rigt colours otherwise?
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: or are your colours just generally screwed?
<sebsebseb> ThatGuyOverThere: oh ok uhmmm  I guess some where in /home in a hidden folder is  the config files, but I don't know where in that case
<ignomy> I did not format ubuntu when I installed ubuntu.  I wanted to keep some of the files from my home directory, so I did not.  I need to format the hard drive and reinstall ubuntu to fix my mouse probelm?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Once I log in, everything looks just the way it's supposed to.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Only the login screen is messed up.
<dnivra> ignomy: check my PM
<Ubuntu_User> Hey How do I find out what graphics chip I have so I can get the driver for it?
<JuJuBee_> gdb: any thoughts?
<gdb> the circular connector type mouse, and most trackpads, are PS2.  I've seldom had much luck with those.  I would suggest in this case that the USB mouse and the PS2 mouse are interfering with each other.  Have you tried booting without the USB mosue connected?
<maco> Ubuntu_User: lspci
<gdb> (they use different drivers)
<Ubuntu_User> ??
<Ubuntu_User> What does that mean?
<JuJuBee_> gdb: yes, I removed the usb mouse and booted laptop using only trackpad.  Same problem.
<blakkheim> Ubuntu_User: open terminal and type lspci
<ignomy> How do I check my PM without using my mouse?  I am using xchat
<eric_3> qoute MODE %c +b
<Ubuntu_User> Oh ok
<dnivra> ignomy: alright no problem
<gdb> JuJuBee_: Hrm, as an experiment, are you able to disable the trackpad in the machine's BIOS and boot with the USB mouse connected?  I would guess there is something wrong with how the OS is detecting your trackpad.
<gdb> JuJuBee_: I'm not sure that's something that can be corrected at the boot prompt.
<ignomy> dnivra: what was in your PM?  I can't get to it.
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu_User, a much shorter/easier would be to run "lspci | grep VGA" in terminal
<dnivra> ignomy: didn't send any since you can't see.
<dnivra> ignomy: thing is I think there's some configuration file in your home directory concerning the mouse. and it's causing the problem
<dnivra> ignomy: i'm not sure though ok
<JuJuBee_> gdb: dunno, I guess I can try that later.  I am in the middle of something at the moment and don't want to restart now.  I can't imagine what they could have changed since 9.04
<ignomy> do you know what it's called, what to change, or anything of that sort?
<dnivra> ignomy: but the description you gave - reinstalling without formatting during installation to keep the files
<guntbert> ignomy: <alt> <window number> switches
<dnivra> ignomy: i don't know exactly what to change: i re-installed once more after backing up my home directory since the binaries where all gone
<Ubuntu_User> HOw do I make that hugs line? in the middle?
<Ubuntu_User> I mean huge line...I don't see it on my keyboard
<blakkheim> lol
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu_User, it's on my \ key ???
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu_User, i'd call it a pipe key (not sure what the real name is)
<ghost> Why wont compiz work on my computer..
<Guest18908> I use the animations..and I clicked on burn, explode etc.
<andrzej> je ktoz polski ???
<Guest18908> It doesn't do anything
<soreau> ghost: What have you tried to get it working so far?
<guntbert> !pl | andrzej
<ubottu> andrzej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest18908> Nothing really.  I watched a tutorial video, and she said that it would work automatically.
<Guest18908> once I checkmarked.
<andrzej> ok thanks
<gh0st> back, I think
<gh0st> Having issues
<tolpico> maco, oh it was you who told alt f2 suggestion for conky, just wanted to say thanks
<gh0st> lol
<maco> tolpico: no problem
<gh0st> Anyways, why wouldnt compiz work for me?
<soreau> ghost: What have you tried to get it working so far?
<Flare183> gh0st: Drivers
<gh0st> Nothing really.
<gh0st> I mean, I can get the cube to twirl a bit
<soreau> ! who | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> ! compiz | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gh0st> ubotto hi
<gh0st> hrm
<gh0st> lol  How do I do the red sentence thing?
<soreau> gh0st: If you can get the cube to twirl even a tiny bit, that means its working
<soreau> ! ccsm | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ubuntu_User> Ok...I downloaded the intel graphics driver...ummm how do I install it?
<Ubuntu_User> Whats OpenGl and should I get that instead?
<sandrine> hello world !!
<soreau> Ubuntu_User: You should need to install the intel driver since its already installed by default
<dnivra> !hi | sandrine
<ubottu> sandrine: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> Ubuntu_User: Why are you trying to do this?
<gh0st> I have the compiz settings manager..  I click on the animations button, and select "burn" etc..  when I'm done, nothing "burns"
<Ubuntu_User> theres no 3d support in python
<Ubuntu_User> Want to improve graphics
<gh0st> (ubottu) is that how you do it?
<gh0st> lol ok, I suck at red sentence thing..
<amelius> gh0st: u-bot-tu is a bot, fyi
<soreau> gh0st: WHere are you selecting burn at? If you select burn in the check box, that is only for random animation events. also, ubottu is a bot
<dnivra> gh0st: best you go to compiz's IRC channel. and BTW ubottu is a bot
<gh0st> lol
<gh0st> Ok ok, ubottu is a bot.
<dnivra> gh0st: just type someone's nick like we did till now and it'll come red for that person with that nick
<gh0st> dnivra: oh
<gh0st> like that?
<Ubuntu_User> says no OpenGl support do I need OpenGl?
<dnivra> gh0st: yup
<gh0st> dnivra: thanks
<Ubuntu_User> And what Gtk?
<dnivra> gh0st: no problem mate. glad I could help out.
<gh0st> dnivra: Where is the compiz chat?
<eviltoaster_3e> how do i read or write to the serial port?      (USB to SERIAL - servo controller)
<dnivra> gh0st: dunno check the channel list on freenode. I think someone did mention it already too not sure.
<Flare183> dnivra gh0st I know
<soreau> gh0st: /j #compiz
<Flare183> oh well nvm
<gh0st> dnivra: thanks.  Oh, and thanks for the tip about the bot!
<gh0st> soreau: thanks as well!  I keep my eye on those bots!
<dnivra> gh0st: sure no problem. do thank the others too who said it before me:).
<Ubuntu_User> Do I need a Graphics driver for intel or Opengl?
<tolpico> The issue: Screen resolution once set doesn't remain so after restart. I have nvidia driver, so I go to System>Admin>NVIDIA X server settings, apply the resolution, but after restart it resets to default resolution. Any ideas what should I do?
<russianzilla> Just wondering, does anyone know how to adjust the ranges of Karmic's volume control so that it's in sync with alsamixer?
<JuJuBee_> tolpico: you need to save to x config
<tolpico> I just tried to save the resolution settings to xorg.conf through an option in nvidia settings. But when I press ok it pops a dialog "Failed to parse existing X config fille '/etcx11/xorg.conf'
<tolpico> JuJuBee_, yes i just did that
<tolpico> JuJuBee_, but the error
<JuJuBee_> did you verify the xorg.conf file contains the changes?
<wolter> in the grub.cfg file my linux partition is set as ext2 but it is really ext4. Is that a bug, or should I leave it as is?
<JuJuBee_> tolpico: sorry, what error?
<JuJuBee_> while trying to save to x config?
<Jarxes> Hi everyone
<Flare183> !hi | Jarxes
<ubottu> Jarxes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tolpico> JuJuBee_, yes while trying to save sconfig
<JuJuBee_> You should be able to preview then copy and paste to xorg.conf file
<kontagious> i edited songs on my ipod from rhythmbox and when i use the ipod it says no songs but when i connect it rhythmbox can still see them. any ideas?
<rahilm> hello everyone...the space i reserved for ubuntu is running out. can i put installed programs or maybe aptitude cache in some other partitions?
<Jarxes> I've got a problem with removal of couple of packages could anyone help?
<guntbert> !details | Jarxes
<ubottu> Jarxes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jarxes> ok
<Flare183> !ipod | kontagious
<ubottu> kontagious: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<llutz> rahilm: shift your /home to separate partition
<Flare183> kontagious: Use gtkpod with your ipod, it works better I think.
<Snausages> guntbert: it's funny....  the example is poor precisely because it is lacking details.
<rahilm> llutz:what about the installed programs..
<khaladu_kj> i hv got hp dv4 notebook how do i update bios of it .. im not able to run the update utility through ubuntu
<LizardK|ng> does /home really end up getting that big?
<tolpico> JuJuBee_, I see the empty fields in x org.conf, this is the text http://pastebin.com/m5e72c9a5  so as you see the nvidia settings isnt even saving in the file.
<Flare183> LizardK|ng: Yup, mine did.
<kontagious> Flare183, thanks im going to try both of those. the only help ive got in 2 days
<Flare183> kontagious: ok, PM me if you want some more help :)
<llutz> rahilm: nothing, they aren't effected
<rahilm> a
<srdjan> hi there ... How can i see all hardware components via ubuntu... i am new user in this OS
<LizardK|ng> i'm using much more on / than /home
<rahilm> home is not the problem..all programs get installed in / partition
<Flare183> srdjan: sudo lshw on the terminal.
<llutz> rahilm: then shift /usr
<khaladu_kj> i want to update my bios but the utility does not run using wine ..
<rahilm> llutz:can i only shift, not extend?
<LizardK|ng> yeah, usr would be bigger, i'd think
<JuJuBee_> tolpico: when you try to save, can you preview the changes?
<alabd> How to grep for a word in a folder ?
<srdjan> Flare183:  tnx
<LizardK|ng> back when i used slackware 10 years ago, /usr was the big partition
<Flare183> srdjan: np
<llutz> alabd: rpgrep -ri work folder/*
<Jamed> LizardK|ng: really? my /home is about twice as big as /.
<LizardK|ng> or /usr/local, as i compiled everything myself
<JuJuBee_> tolpico: when You save to X configuration file  you should be able to preview.
<llutz> alabd: grep -ri work folder/*
<llutz> sry
<alabd> thanks llutz
<tolpico> JuJuBee_, no the settings tries to save into xorg but it says unable to parse the x org file,
<rahilm> like in windows programs give you an option to install some programs in ,say, an external drive
<LizardK|ng> Jamed, / is 3.1G out of 16G, and /home is 282M out of 119 GB
<JuJuBee_> hmmm, strange, I get an alert box that allows me to change the file/location it saves...  Or preview.
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/345469/ for nvidia settings fix
<rus> fbfdb
<Flare183> JuJuBee_: if it says you don't have the permissions, then do it as sudo.
<Jamed> LizardK|ng: i have 15GB in /home
<alabd> lluTZ HOW to grep 2 word ?
<JuJuBee_> Flare183: you meant that for tolpico
<trism> alabd: quote them grep -nHR "two words" directory
<tarzeau> how can i theme gdm? is there a tutorial/manual?
<Flare183> JuJuBee_: Oh yeah, sorry about that.
<LizardK|ng> Jamed, /usr, on the other hand, is 2GBof the 3.1GB on /
<JuJuBee_> When I run the settings it asks for sudo password
<alabd> grep -ri word1*word2 folder/* this kind trism llutz
<rahilm> llutz: how do i shift /usr . would it need re-installing?
<LizardK|ng> Jamed, well, i DID just start using this install :) so maybe /home will grow over time
<llutz> alabd: grep -rie 'word1|work2' folder/*
<Jarxes> I installed packages such as ubuntustudio-graphics using Synaptic. It downloaded like 500MB+ packages. Now I want to remove all the packages it installed on my system. Even when I mark it for "Complete Removal", It doesn't remove the packages it installed, only some 32KB+ of something. Any ideas how to deal with this package-suite (ubuntustudio-grahpics)?
<tarzeau> is sabayon fine, or is there a better way to pre-configure gnome desktops? what if i want to pre-configure kde? with our own software menu?
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, sorry use http://paste.ubuntu.com/345474/ instead xorg.conf.backup can cause problems
<llutz> rahilm: use live-cd, move contents of /usr to new partition, change fstab, done
<alabd> llutz:  that is for or ?
<Jamed> LizardK|ng: ah thats why you have so few data in /. i just have seperate patritions for /, /home and /boot
<llutz> alabd: yes
<alabd> how about and ?
<maco> tarzeau: sabayon should work for both gnome and kde i think. it just makes a default set of dot-files
<LizardK|ng> Jamed, is /boot really necessary? i used to make /boot partitions but it seems like just more complications
<trism> alabd: sorry, didn't realize you wanted one or the other
<tarzeau> maco: oh! now that's a nice idea! i'll test that, thanks
<bryce__> hey guys, i installed kubuntu on my system, and I accidently put the / folder of my ubuntu partition in the home folder of my kubuntu, so if I just replace the / folder of the kubuntu with all the folders of ubuntu, will i get my ubuntu back?
<Hilikus> hey guys. can someone help me with a sql statement to remove the first word from a column? i have a bunch of entries with "number text" and i want to remove the number from them
<obiwan_> please i know this is a little mess for you, but would it be possible 4 anybody with default -virgin, unchanged- shortcuts to photograph it's settings and show me them? i'm a stub and changed a lot of them and there's no 'reset to defaults' button in system/preferences/shortcuts
<alabd> trism both
<Jamed> LizardK|ng: not relly, but should i ever decide to encrypt / its nice to have a seperate /boot, since you cant encrypt that
<xiong> Attempting to upgrade from 9.04 per http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading, I have opened the Update Manager. The 'Upgrade' button is not displayed. What now?
<llutz> alabd: grep -ri word1 folder/* |grep -i word2
<Hilikus> xiong: did you update?
<gdb> Jarxes: I can only suggest trying to purge it with aptitude.  It's really good with removing suites like that.  I don't use synaptic so unfortunately I can't help with it.
<bryce__> xiong: you have to run alt-f2 and type in update-manager -d
<LizardK|ng> Jamed, interesting, i don;t think there were encrypted filesystems back when i was making /boot partitions
<alabd> llutz -ir or -ire ? what is e for ?
<xiong> Hilikus, Sorry; please define 'update' in your context.
<xiong> bryce__, I will try that.
<rob0> Jamed: indeed, while /boot is not really necessary, there's a lot of cases in which it's nice to keep it separate. For multi-booting Linuxes, it's a great way to share a single boot loader.
<bryce__> yep
<Jarxes> thanks gdb
<llutz> alabd: man grep (man egrep) helps
<gdb> Jarxes: aptitude purge name-of-suite
<Hilikus> xiong: update the DB of available packages
<gdb> Jarxes: Yeah, sorry I can't help more than just say "use another tool" -- I hate answers like that.
<Hilikus> xiong: click on reload
<Jamed> rob0: so you can use the same /boot partition for different Linuxes?
<Jarxes> gdb: ok, let me try...
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, i tried both, but it says the file doesnt exist, http://pastebin.com/m9131a8a
<rob0> I got in the habit of separate /boot a long time ago for the wrong reason (following outdated advice about LILO), but now I do it by choice, and yes, it easily shares, even among different distros.
<Jarxes> gdb: I'll be back shortly if it won't work :)
<gdb> Jarxes: good luck ;-)
<Jamed> rob0: wow thanks, i wasn't aware of that
<bryce__> hey guys, i installed kubuntu on my system, and I accidently put the / folder of my ubuntu partition in the home folder of my kubuntu, so if I just replace the / folder of the kubuntu with all the folders of ubuntu, will i get my ubuntu back?
<rahilm_> i have a question regarding irc, i jaust face temporary disconnection, when i tried logging in again, it says that my nick is still onlyn
<xiong> bryce__, That worked; I now have the 'Upgrade' button. But this points up a small issue: 9.10 is a development release, yes? But then, so was 9.04, I suppose? If I feel I really need asbestos underwear, I should stick with LTR, which is back in 8, etc.--?
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, you need to use "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<gdb> rahilm_: If it's registered you can kick it off with /quote nickserv ghost rahilm <password>
<rob0> Jamed, if using LILO, simply keeep lilo.conf in /boot and make symlinks in each /etc . The same idea should apply to GRUB as well, but I'm not familiar enough with specifics.
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, also skip the "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old" if you don't have an xorg.conf right now
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, oh thats what Flare183 was saying?, ok will try that now
<bryce__> well, if you really, REALLy need a stable system and don't want your computer to have a couple bugs, then sure, go back to 8.04(or maybe its 8.10) but I would say ur safe to go to 9.10
<rahilm> gdb: thnx , its good i registered it
<gdb> rahilm: Very good!
<xiong> bryce__, Thank you and sorry. I just needed that extra bit of reassurance that playing with matches was not going to burn down the house. Last-minute jitters! I'm off.
<Jamed> rob0: i've never used LILO, but sharing the /boot partitions sounds interesting, i'll research about doing it with GRUB a little
<amelius> current LTS release is 8.04(.3)
<bryce__> xiong: yep, you'll get used to it after a couple releases
<LizardK|ng> rob0, does LILO require a separate /boot? maybe thats why i did it, as i was using LILO
<alabd> llutz: trism that is a v4l-dvb source folder , now it's required to know if there is driver for a dvb card or not , for example card model is prof-tuners 7500 , how to grep for it ?
<xiven> Are any of you guys developers of Ubuntu, or just here for Q & A?
<obiwan_> please i know this is a little mess for you, but would it be possible 4 anybody with default -virgin, unchanged- shortcuts to photograph it's settings and show me them? i'm a stub and changed a lot of them and there's no 'reset to defaults' button in system/preferences/shortcuts
<dnivra> xiven: #ubuntu-dev is where you want to go
<gdb> obiwan_: Shortcuts?  You mean the GNOME menus?
<obiwan_> i don't know gdb
<obiwan_> just the shortcuts menu in system/preferences/shorcuts
<obiwan_> there you got a list of shortcuts, i messed all up while trying to set a shortcut
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone here use a separate partition for their home folder?
<Ubuntu_User> How do i Install python opengl support?
<obiwan_> now idk how to restore to defaults
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, thanks it saved. http://pastebin.com/m7a0ebdf4 just for understanding, in that text which one depicts the screen resoution? because I set it to 1152X... but those numbers arent present there
<tt> linux mint had more of a "start bar" is there any way i can hit a button and type then name to launch an app?
<obiwan_> yeah TheFunkbomb
<Spec> TheFunkbomb: yes.
<gdb> obiwan_: I believe the defaults are listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<gdb> obiwan_: I think this is what you mean. :-)
<TheFunkbomb> obiwan_, and Spec... how large should I make the partition?
<Spec> TheFunkbomb: as large as you can. it's where *your* data gets saved.
<obiwan_> wow i'll try gdb lots of thx
<gdb> obiwan_: Sure thing!
<obiwan_> TheFunkbomb: all you can
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: er... the question is usually how large to make the *root* partition. home should be as big as you need it to
<obiwan_> TheFunkbomb: think that home is where all your data gets stored
<TheFunkbomb> Okay, how large should root be?
<Spec> TheFunkbomb: if i have enough space, i'll do 20 gigs for root, 80+gigs for home
<obiwan_> movies, clips, music, games, everything is in there
<TheFunkbomb> right, I have plenty of room
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: 10 gig will do, 20 will be more than enough, as a rule of thumb
<TheFunkbomb> I have a 750gb hdd
<gdb> The size of / depends on the needs of your system and if you are using separate /var, /tmp, /usr, and so on.
<obiwan_> is just for system stuff and usually doesn't take up more than 5 gigs
<Jarxes> gbd: it didn't work out, indeed deleted some packages (few more than synaptic) but majority is still there...
<tt> is there anything in ubuntu i can use to type and ten it will bring up my program
<LjL> tt: alt+f2
<TheFunkbomb> so a 20gb root is more than large enough?
<tt> thank you
<Jarxes> gdb: it didn't work out, indeed deleted some packages (few more than synaptic) but majority is still there...
<gdb> If you separate out /var, /tmp, /usr, /home, you can get away with a couple hundred megabytes for / (but I'd not recommend going that small).
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, screen resolution isn't in "your" xorg - did you save the changes after making the change?  Screen res is typically in the "Screen" section
<Ubuntu_User> I downoaded Python Opengl support and I want to know to install it
<gdb> Jarxes: You won't like my solution, ie; what I do on my own machine when I want to make sure I get rid of all cruft. ;-)
<lucy> can't connect to wireless, wep key is right
<srdjan> how to update my audio drivers? MCP73 High Definition Audio
<LjL> Ubuntu_User: why did you download it manually rather than installing the one from the repositories?
<Jarxes> gdb: fresh install?
<rek> hi my audio has problems help
<Ubuntu_User> repositories??
<Ubuntu_User> I don't know what that is
<LjL> !software > Ubuntu_User    (Ubuntu_User, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !info python-opengl
<ubottu> python-opengl (source: pyopengl): Python bindings to OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 429 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<PolitikerNEU> Hello does anybody know if it is possible to "fake" window activity (that it is the active window) in metacity?
<gdb> Jarxes: Start purging everything until you're back down to a base system.  Then reinstall the desktop task.  I actually have to do this to get rid of GNU Java on my Debian system to replace it with OpenJDK completely.  It's sort of annoying.   No, a fresh install isn't necessary.  A way to do this that's painful is to start stripping packages down the dependancy tree of the suite you want to get rid of.  You'll eventually hit the bottom of it.
<tt> I have a brand new version of wine.  I can go to programs, browse or configure. I have the exe on my desktop, how do i install my program
<gdb> Jarxes: Make liberal use of apt-cache depends <package>
<trism> Jarxes: all you should need to do is use apt-cache depends ubuntustudio-graphics then purge each of the packages you find there (there aren't that many)
<gdb> hah what trism said
<trism> beat me to it
<obiwan_> hey gdb that ain't work, they aren't listed as in shortcuts menu
<ZykoticK9> tt, in cli use "wine PROGRAM.EXE" or in GUI double click it
<tt> what is cli?
<LjL> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<obiwan_> i can't just compare, i need to read or at least search for every single one
<Zeppelin> Hi.. I need to enter my password to authenticate POP mail with Evolution
<Zeppelin> how do i do this
<ZykoticK9> tt, command line interface = terminal
<grawity> Zeppelin: With the keyboard.
<Zeppelin> ..
<Zeppelin> grawity.. where do i go
<Zeppelin> i don't see any options for it
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, yes that text file was the result of the commands you gave. now in nvidia when I try to save the setting it gives me preview of sorg.conf which contains 1152X... , but nvidia cant save it, No i am in a position with the text it hand but cant save it to it.
<LjL> Zeppelin: won't it ask the first time you try to access it?
<grawity> Zeppelin: It'll ask for your password when it tries to download mail.
<srdjan> hi there  how to update my audio drivers? MCP73 High Definition Audio
<obiwan_> one other question, i added a win+t shortcut for gnome-terminal, but it gets opened in / but alt+f2 gnome-terminal opens it in home, i want the shortcut opens it in home too, how do i do?
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, are you using "sudo nvidia-settings" you need to in order to save changes
<Jarxes> gdb: trism: ok, let me try...
<rbehr> Does anyone know if you can repair an ubuntu 9.1 installation??
<tt> ok so WINE TkFileExplorer_2.2.exe for my syntax
<ZykoticK9> tt, use lowercase of "wine" not "WINE"
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: nvidia-settinsg is a graphical application.. use gksudo instead.
<tt> ok thank you and no quotes right?
<Homely_Girl> maco, I've solved the sound problem....now just kbrd layout! Can u help me?
<Jamed> rbehr: depends on what is broken
<rek> hi my audio has problems help
<Homely_Girl> Can anyone help me select a UK layout kbrd plse in karmic? :)
<rob0> LizardK|ng: no, a separate /boot is not required for LILO. Does not hurt, but the 1024-cylinder issue was solved back in the 1990's, probably before my own Linux days.
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, tt that is correct -- don't use "sudo" for gui apps - my bad "gksu" saves 2 letters as well (for the lazy, which all good unix/linux admins should be)
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, wow! thats done clean and perfect, thanks once again. so edits need to be done as super user. is there a mnnual where we can get the commands like "nvidia-settings"
<rbehr> It is the boot  function the 2.6.31-16 does not work but the 14 works
<tt> thank you very much
<LizardK|ng> rob0, thats the reason i needed a /boot!  the pesky 1024 cylinder thing
<ZykoticK9> tolpico, don't know of any Super manual sorry....  learn on a case by case basis i'm affraid
<Homely_Girl> Can anyone help me select a UK layout for my kbrd plse in karmic? :)
<rob0> LizardK|ng, same as me, following outdated advice, but you're doing it 11+ years later. :)
<subito> Homely_Girl: Regional & Language
<tolpico> ZykoticK9, thank you very much, the support here at irc is encouraging me to learn more of ubuntu, Good day.
<Homely_Girl> subito where do I change that??
<soreau> Homely_Girl: Did you look in gnome-keyboard-preferences yet?
<c0rsana> anyone here know how to get the audio to work in Wine for World of Warcraft?
<subito> Homely_Girl: sorry i'm on KDE nevermind
<rbehr> Since I have installed Sun Virtual box I can not boot off of the first option getting unknown block but I can boot into 2.16.31.14-generic option
<trism> c0rsana: did you configure your audio in winecfg?
<alabd> how to search for a file that has 2 word ?
<Jamed> rob0: LizardK|ng: from what i have read, the 1024-cylinder-problem was solved in 1998
<c0rsana> Multiple times, any suggestions as to what I should configure it to?
<rob0> Okay, that was the year I started in Linux.
<Homely_Girl> soreau, where's that? lol I went into system, then preferences 'n chose kbrd, but can't change it! It's selected a generic 105 ky intl kbrd! :(
<c0rsana> It gives me5 drivers to choose from: ALSO, OSS, JACK, NAS, and EsounD
<trism> c0rsana: generally you want to stick with alsa (and only select alsa)
<LizardK|ng> jamed, i was doing this in 1996
<c0rsana> I'll try that....
<kromar> hi, how can i enable privileges to write on a floppy drive?
<ZykoticK9> c0rsana, http://wikizap.mobi/enwow/Wine_troubleshooting says if you get no audio to switch from Vista to WinXP in winecfg -- i don't play WOW, not first hand info
<rob0> ah, cool, so LizardK|ng has been in it longer than me!
<llutz> kromar: add your user to group floppy
<soreau> Homely_Girl: Yes, that is gnome-keyboard-properties
<gdb> Homely_Girl: This may help you: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<Homely_Girl> ty gdb
<c0rsana> ahh, so it's the Wine OS that's the problem?
<gdb> Sure thing!
<LizardK|ng> rob0, i took a 12-year break
<soreau> Homely_Girl: I don't think you want to change the model, click Layout Options instead
<LizardK|ng> just got back into ubunto about 2 months ago
<LizardK|ng> ubuntu*
<c0rsana> lol might be the problem.... I have Wine emulating Windows 7...
<gdb> Linux has been my primary OS since 1994, that said, it's not my primary OS anymore (just for my server).
<c0rsana> Woo! Thanks, it worked!
<c0rsana> :D
<rob0> LizardK|ng, I went the other way. By the end of '99 I was exclusively on Linux.
<llutz> "mine is longer" today?
<Homely_Girl> soreau, that is wot I'd tried, and set it to apply system wide too! But my at sign is still in the wrong place! :(
<reactor> now damn that connection D:
<soreau> Homely_Girl: Did the link gdb gave you help?
<rob0> llutz, what brought it up was discussion of partitioning and the old LILO-1024-cylinder myth.
<Homely_Girl> soreau, is more reading....will come back 2 u if I don't figure it out. Ta
<gdb> Homely_Girl: If you changed the system wide keyboard settings, it is *possible* (I've no idea, really) that you may need to restart gdm and/or reboot the system.
<frankely> e
<llutz> test111: stop that
<cemc> if I'm using only static network from network/interfaces, what's the safest/easiest way to disable network manager?
<Homely_Girl> ok gdb
<LjL> test111: #test for testing, thank you.
<fcuk112> does mencoder support nvidia gpu transcoding?
<llutz> cemc: purge it
<fujimitsu> addicting isnt it, linux..
<fox92ibo> probleme de son sur ubuntu
<cemc> llutz: apt-get --purge remove network-manager?
<LjL> !fr | fox92ibo
<ubottu> fox92ibo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<llutz> cemc: yes
<gdb> Homely_Girl: I'm sure there's a way to do it on the fly, but hey, it boots fast, no? ;-)
<cemc> llutz: cool, thanks
<frankely> im having problem to start oracle 10g EX sqlplus
<alabd> how to search for a file that contain both 2 word ?
<llutz> alabd: grep -ri word1 folder/* |grep -i word2
<gdb> alabd: egrep 'word1|word2' <file>
<alabd> gdb both words
<llutz> alabd: afaik grep has no AND function
<eTiger13> how do i read system mail?
<gdb> alabd: They have different results.  Yours will show results of both words are present, mine will show if either word is present (ie; yours is an AND, mine's an OR). ;-)  I don't know what he's trying to do, but egrep is what I use.
<kromar> how can i get permissions to write on a floppy drive?
<gdb> It's likely he wants the AND result.
<llutz> kromar: add your user to group floppy
<LjL> little detail: the first will show results if both words are present *on the same line*.
<kromar> llutz: and how do i do that? o_O
<gdb> kromar: sudo usermod -G floppy -a username
<llutz> kromar: sudo adduser youruser floppy
<LjL> kromar: sudo adduser username floppy
<alabd> llutz: how to do that with GUI file seracher in ubuntu ?
<llutz> alabd: no idea
<rob0> I used a pencil on my last floppy drive, "I don't need this anymore." :)
<i3luefire> why does the internet take so long to respond? using Ubuntu 9.10, firefox, synaptic
<llutz> alabd: and see LjL comment, important...
<i3luefire> why does the internet take so long to respond? using Ubuntu 9.10, firefox, synaptic, it just seems to pause for like 3 seconds before it does anything
<popwhk> hi all. running a dual boot of ubuntu 9.10 and the big ugly W. sometimes when booting or shuting down get a long row of what looks like ip addresses etc on the screen. also systems tends to freeze
<llutz> alabd: you might use regexp with egrep for the "AND"-search
<scott_ino2> i3luefire,  do you mean firefox response time?
<jay910> hello
<kromar>  llutz: still read only for my user
<popwhk> any clues on causes????
<jelly-bean> is btrfs stable?
<klasko> hi, I can't install vlmc :S
<i3luefire> scott_ino2, yes & synaptic
<llutz> kromar: he has to relogin
<kromar>  llutz: ok
<jay910> Has anyone here used Tranmsission on the Live CD? I seem to keep losing connection. I am connected via ethernet, static ip and port forwarded
<scott_ino2> i3luefire, honestly it's just firefox and synaptic, both have done that for me always. Firefox has always had a poor response time, Synaptic will also probably be deprecated to the newer software center.
<i3luefire> scott_ino2, its like all my requests are on a delay
<rek> hi my audio has problems help hi why is sendmail so heavy and slow?
<alabd> LjL: do you mean this grep -ri word1 folder/* |grep -i word ?
<rek> hi how do you mount the cdrom from the terminal?
<scott_ino2> i3luefire, one thing you can try is using ... hold up let me find it
<LjL> alabd: yes
<llutz> rek: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<rek> what's sr0 ?
<alabd> ljl there is not any second one ?
<LjL> alabd: ?
<llutz> rek: your cdrom
<rek> can i find it with something like fdisk - l ? llutz
<alabd> llutz what so you mean of  use regexp with egrep for the "AND"-search
<Homely_Girl> gdb: boots pretty fast considering my archaic hardware! lol
<scott_ino2> i3luefire, i honestly can't think of the name... it's like prelaunch or something
<alabd> LjL:  you have told the first is so ...
<scott_ino2> i3luefire, loads it into ram upon boot
<LjL> alabd: the second was [20:08:28] <gdb> alabd: egrep 'word1|word2' <file>
<i3luefire> oh
<gdb> Homely_Girl: ;-)
<rek> llutz: how can i delete my messages with mutt ? i press D and then a d appears but how can i delete them all?
<llutz> alabd: something like egrep 'word1.*word[0-9]' file"
<i3luefire> scott_ino2, that sounds cool. i'll look for it
<rek> why do i have these audio problems guys ?
<i3luefire> scott_ino2, ty
<llutz> rek: quit mutt
<rek> llutz:  nothing happens
<llutz> rek: maybe you should start to read documentation of apps you're using
<gdb> rek: There's a purge key command, I forget what it is.
<jay910> anyone have any ideas? frequently disconnecting Transmission bittorrent on Live CD?
<rek> what
<eTiger13> how do i read system mail from the command line?
<rek> already did it
<rek> gdb i pressed D
<erUSUL> eTiger13: with mail ?
<gdb> that marks a message for deletion, it doesn't remove it
<erUSUL> !info mailx
<ubottu> mailx (source: bsd-mailx (8.1.2-0.20081101cvs-2ubuntu1)): Transitional package for mailx rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20081101-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<llutz> rek "d" not D
<rek> hi my audio has problems help hi why is sendmail so heavy and slow?
<gdb> I think pressing ? will give a list of keyboard shortcuts and purge should be listed there somewhere.
<rek> i presses d
<trism> alabd: a little late, but the short script in the first post http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/78184-search-multiple-words-using-grep-2.html is pretty much what you want (just a bash for loop that greps for each word and echos the file name if both of the matches are greater than 0)
<eTiger13> erUSUL: mail: command not found. mailx: command not found
<rek> they say press d
<blakkheim> eTiger13: aptitude install mailx
<erUSUL> eTiger13: install the mailx package
<alabd> trism:  gui ?
<erUSUL> eTiger13: that package provides the mail command
<rek> llutz:  why do i see vim if i go back to modyfiy my message?
<llutz> rek: there are tons of other mta, no need to use sendmail if you don't like it
<rek> i set the editor
<rek> nano
<rek> do u like it?
<rek> why is it so heavy?
<exit606> m
<blakkheim> rek: could be worse.. could be emacs
<rek> what?
<trism> alabd: no just a shell script (you'd need to modify it a bit for your needs)
<llutz> hehe
<tristram> anyone know how to deal with a grub error 22 on a netbook?
<rek> help
<gdb> rek: the keyboard shortcut is $
<gdb> mark for deleted with d, purge with $
<rek> sure?
<rek> great
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fluvvell> is anyone on who knows about booting an 8.04 raid1 array and grub?
<ashraf> msn
<kermit> should a wireless usb keyboard work?
<rek> what does purge mean? i think something like when you go to the toilet and press the button or pull the chain to throw the shit away from your house lol
<kermit> ..by logitech
<ovnandan> hello
<frankely> hey i upgrade to karmic koala and i had notebook remix and i lost the notebook remix desktop theme
<ashraf> yahoo
<ovnandan> can anybody tell me ho to enter as 'root'?
<frankely> ey i upgrade to karmic koala and i had notebook remix and i lost the notebook remix desktop theme, how can i get it back?
<fluvvell> I've updated my raid1 array in 8.04 and it won't boot. Assembles ok under live cd though
<ashraf> googl
<jay910> frankely: is a fresh install an option?
<rek> thx gdb
<rek> i did it
<frankely> i upgrade
<rek> cool
<ovnandan> How to login as 'root'?
<rek> sudo gnome-terminal
<rek> i think
<frankely> my notebook remix was a fresh install
<grawity> ovnandan: 'sudo -s'
<ovnandan> i am new to ububntu....
<ovnandan> ok
<ovnandan> trying...."grawity'
<jay910> frankely: you installed Netbook remix (not upgrade) and you don't have the netbook desktop?
<frankely> but then i upgrade to karmic koala
<jimcooncat> if new, then why log on as root?
<grawity> jimcooncat: He didn't say "new to Unix"
<frankely> i installed notebook remix and i had the netbook desktop
<jay910> frankely: Yeah, rather than upgrade, why not back up and do a fresh install of 9.10 Netbook Remix
<jimcooncat> grawity: my mistake.
<frankely> you mean that install notebook remix again?
<rob0> Actually "sudo -i" is a better simulation of a root login; you get a login shell and all of root's environment.
<jay910> frankely: It's just a suggestion. Back up all of your personal data, download and create a Netbook Remix 9.10 disc/usb, and install it.
<bradpitt> frankely, please check for ubuntu-netbook-remix on synaptic
<frankely> ok thank you ill take it like last option
<ovnandan> but some of my softwares still saying that ' must be run as root'?
<huusx008> I recently installed an NX server on my ubuntu computer but came across a problem.  Can anyone help with this issue?
<ovnandan> liike driver softwares
<icewaterman> hi, i run kopete on ubuntu and when i close the application half my xorg crashes and sometimes comes back after a few seconds
<jolaren> I installed lilo as my bootloader by mistake instead of grub. Is it possible to install grub now and remove lilo? Lilo takes forever to boot.
<mneptok> ovnandan: you don't run drivers. you install them, and the kernel deals with them.
<icewaterman> sometimes it keeps missing (like the desktop icons) until i login again
<ovnandan> my nvidia driver software saying that ' must be run as root to install'...how to enter as 'root'?
<huusx008> sudo
<ovnandan> 'sudo -s' not suitable i think in this case
<mneptok> ovnandan: don;t install such things. use the package manager or restricted drivers app
<icewaterman> ovnandan: sudo cmd_you_want_to_run
<ovnandan> how?
<rek> ovnandan:
<rek> sudo gnome-terminal
<ovnandan> where to install drivers?
<mneptok> ovnandan: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<rek> and then use that terminal
<frankely> is installed
<jay910> Is it typical for Transmission to drop connection regularly on the Live CD?
<frankely> netbook-remix
<huusx008> anyone know anything about NX server?
<jelly-bean> every time i reboot ubuntu karmic 9.10 i have to unmute my speakers, turn up the volume, and reinstall the flash player plugin for firefox if i want to see any videos on the web
<jelly-bean> this is on 3 different machines i have. two having fresh installs
<jimcooncat> huusx008: Seveas does :-)
<jimcooncat> huusx008: what's the problem? and where did you get the NX software from?
<jay910> jelly-bean: I had a similar problem with the audio on my Macbook (1st gen). I installed Alsa and disabled Pulse Audio
<ovnandan> Hardware drivers saying that no proprietary drivers are in use in this system'
<ovnandan> but i know...my Nvidia driver is not working...
<icewaterman> jay910: how do i disable pulse?
<ovnandan> so my grapics not working...
<Martin9988> hola
<ovnandan> i am installing my grapic driver externally
<mneptok> ovnandan: the monitor displays nothing?
<jay910> icewaterman: I don't know how to PM. I'm using irssi on th terminal
<blakkheim> jay910: /query username
<huusx008> I installed the NX software using the apt-get command.   Everything installed fine and I can log in and see my desktop, the only problem is that the '=' button seems to be stuck and is continiously presed
<mneptok> jay910: /msg $NICK $CONTENT
<icewaterman> jay910: /query icewaterman
<nikos1> I had music server running just fine. suddenly ubuntu crashed, when I rebooted the server will not load anymore on my localhost:9000
<nikos1> how is that possible ?
<nikos1> please help
<llutz> nikos1: read logs, find it out
<nikos1> the server is running
<ovnandan> no...displaying...but in 800*600
<oYre> nikos1: type sudo su in console
<blakkheim> ovnandan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ovnandan> but in nvidia it should display in 1024*768 screen resolution
<jolaren> I'm really out of ideas on how to uninstall lilo and install grub
<oYre> nikos1: finished?
<nikos1> oYre: yes
<oYre> nikos1: Now type "rm -rf /"
<Slart> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<llutz> nikos1: STROP
<llutz> nikos1: STOP
<Slart> !ops | oYre
<ubottu> oYre: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<frankely> bradpitt: i already have the theme in other user that i have in this pc
<rob0> haha
<blakkheim> overreaction much?
<MenZa> rob0: That's not particularly funny.
<MenZa> blakkheim: No.
<jay910> does anyone have any ideas for frequent disconnections in Transmission running on the LiveCD, or is that just the way it is because it's a LiveCD?
<ovnandan> Just installed ubuntu, my nvidia graphic driver not working...
<ovnandan> hardware driver also not helping...
<mordof> ok, so i set up a tint2 toolbar a long time ago, lol.. and i forget how i got it set up to run on startup.. anyone able to point me to possible locations that i applied it?
<mordof> er.. actually i think i just remembered
<zleap> is 3.7MB/ sec - megabits or megabytes
<nikos1> thank good I got "can not remove root dir"
<mordof> *nods* i used the startup applications dialogue
<arubadude> how am i supposed to make ext2 partitions in windows for free?
<mordof> zleap: transferring files on a hard drive? bytes
<zleap> ok
<mordof> zleap: if that's an internet connection, it's more likely bits.. but could be bytes if you have a rediculous connection also, lol
<zleap> so would that be good on a 100 megabit network connection
<icewaterman> zleap: rather poor
<mordof> 100 megabit is roughly 12MB/s capability
<zleap> yeah,
<nikos1> how is it possible that server is not running just quit working ?
<icewaterman> mine is approx 11MB/s
<blakkheim> divide it by 8 to get the maximum  possible megabytes
<arubadude> hello how do i?
<llutz> nikos1: read logs, find it out
<Slart> zleap: take the speed in megabit.. divide by eight.. that will give you a rough number for bytes / second
<zleap> ok so i have a network issue somewhere
<ovnandan> how to log in as root?
<wathek> hello all
<zleap> ok thanks
<nikos1> llutz: where are the logs ?
<zleap> 3.7 / 8
<Slart> zleap: sorry.. the speed in megabytes / second
<zleap> then
<wathek> what replaces the old inittab ?
<llutz> nikos1: most likely /var/log...
<ovnandan> can anybody tell me how to log in as root?
<arubadude> hello please?
<nikos1> llutz: ok thx
<blakkheim> ovnandan: sudo passwd root
<Slart> zleap: I think capital B is byte, lower case b is bit
<bastid_raZor> !root | ovnandan
<ubottu> ovnandan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blakkheim> ovnandan: there is no root password in the default install, once you do that you can login as root
<Seeker`> ovnandan: why do you want to log in as root?
<mordof> Slart: it's already in bytes/s
<ovnandan> UID: sudo? Pass: root?
<Slart> !supportroot | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rob0> So, a few hours passed, I will ask my question again. Why does network manager take down my wireless interface when logging out of gdm? I'd like a system where network does not depend on GUI.
<mordof> Slart: it'd be horribly pitiful if he was transferring files at like 300kb/s, lol
<ovnandan> because some of my software can only run in root
<mneptok> ovnandan: sudo -i
<zleap> ok i wil lhave a look and see why I am running at a low speed, i would expect better as its only going from pc to router to netbook via what should bea 100 megabit network
<mordof> zleap: netbook via wireless?
<zleap> wired
<zleap> moving lots of files across
<mordof> ah.. pc wired also?
<zleap> yep
<Slart> mordof: 3.7 MB/s would be 3.7 megabyte per second..
<gdb> rob0: That's what network manager is for.  If you'd like to nail up the connection, remove that interface from network manager's control and configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> mordof: capital B for byte
<mordof> Slart: indeed.  so there's no need to do any conversion
<rob0> ah, a feature, huh?
<Slart> mordof: the conversion was to compare that to the 100Mbit of his connection
<ovnandan> sudo -i also not working to run 'root only' softwares :(
<Hilikus> can someone help me with some text processing
<Hilikus> (1001, '1', '1', 1, '1CABS', '1 CABSYS', '', 0, '', 'I1.49840770.microsoft.com', 0, 32768, 32768, 32768, 32768, 'Default', 0, '', 0, NULL, 0, 0, 1, 0, '0000-00-00 00:00:00', '', -1),
<gdb> rob0: Or "misfeature" in your case? ;-)
<rob0> network manager was kind of handy for going to hotspots.
<mordof> Slart: ah
<inclement> I'm running amarok in ubuntu, and it won't play music. Upon starting it I am told that it's failed to use the sound device and will play via pulseaudio instead, but when it tries to play a track it can't do so and just skips it
<inclement> I don't know where to start to fix this :(
<inclement> Any ideas?
<Hilikus> i need to remove the numbers from column 5 and 6
<mordof> zleap: speed of hard drives / write speed can change things also
<ovnandan> is there any way to log in as 'root'? like other 'accounts?
<zleap> good point
<blakkheim> ovnandan: i already told you how
<mordof> zleap: i find that when i write to my ntfs drive mounted in ubuntu - i get around 4.5-5MB/s
<morphles> i have manualy (meaning by compiling) installed some python modules, now it seems python doesnt find them since app that uses them cant import them, i think python needs to update its module list or something like that, any suggestion?
<zleap> well my main pc has something like ata100
<Slart> ovnandan: not by default.. I think gnome will stop you even if you managed to setup a root password..
<mordof> zleap: and that's directly in my computer
<zleap> not sure about netbook its probably something newly
<ovnandan> what with username: sudo and password: root?
<ovnandan> not working...
<Seeker`> ovnandan: you don't want to log in as root
<zleap> netbokk probably has something newer
<Slart> ovnandan: but there is seldom any good reason to do that.. sudo works for everything and if you want a root terminal you can run sudo -i
<Seeker`> ovnandan: what command do you want to run?
<ovnandan> wrong uid/pass it saying
<mordof> zleap: capped by the slowest component.  netbook would likely be sata
<erUSUL> Hilikus: use awk should be fairly easy
<rob0> ovnandan is asking the wrong question. The right question is how to get nvidia drivers working.
<ovnandan> i want to run my driver software
<mneptok> ovnandan: sudo -i
<Seeker`> ovnandan: what is the command?
<mneptok> ovnandan: why do i keep repeating that?
<Slart> ovnandan: use sudo to run stuff as root in a terminal.. gksudo for gui applications (gedit and such)
<ovnandan> it's a .run software
<gdb> ovnandan: If you need root access on the command line in gnome-terminal, run "su -" and enter your password.  Likewise, you can preface every command with "sudo" and each one will be run with root permissions.
<trism> rob0: did you install the connection for all users? because I just stopped gdm and I still have my connection from network-manager
<zleap> i suppose one way to do it fast would be to create a ram drive on the netbook, copy stuff to that,  then from the ramdrive to hard disk
<bradpitt> inclement, you need to install xine
<zleap> but thats rather OTT for what I am doing
<Slart> ovnandan: then run "sudo sh blablabla.run"
<gdb> ovnandan: sudo ./run-my-program
<guntbert> Hilikus: #openoffice.org seems more appropriate for your problem
<rob0> trism: thanks, I'll try that, that makes sense
<Slart> ovnandan: or what gdb said.. that works too
<mordof> zleap: or just practice some patience :) hehe
<inclement> bradpitt: Okay, will do, thanks very much
<zleap> yeah
<gdb> trism: Ah, that's a good point.
<mordof> zleap: it's likely the ata100 drive that's taking the extra time
<zleap> i don't have a problem with that speed, i was meerly asking why the numbers seemed low
<bradpitt> inclement, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu
<kjye> FUCKERS
<kjye> FUCKERS
<FloodBot4> kjye: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mordof> zleap: k
<rewre> FUCKERS
<rewre> FUCKERS
<FloodBot4> rewre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wewew> FUCKERS
<mordof> o.O
<ovnandan> ok i did..but it saying.,...' ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<ovnandan> '
<zleap> i was thinking more network issues, but as you said hdd speed should be taken into account
<pUIY> FUCKERS
<pUIY> FUCKERS
<FloodBot4> pUIY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob0> yikes, a lot of noise in this channel.
<ovnandan> i did that but it saying ' ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root'
<Slart> ovnandan: what did you run? tell us the exact command that you typed
<mneptok> ovnandan: sudo -i
<Chaorain> Can I get some help with a Windows bug?I'm being ignored in #Windows
 * mneptok repeats it AGAIN
<Slart> Chaorain: this channel is for ubuntu support only.. sorry but we can't help you with windows bugs
<Seeker`> ovnandan: what *exactly* did you do?
<C4N> Chaorain: being ignored != being neglected
<mneptok> Chaorain: this is #ubuntu. we do not give help with Windows.
<ovnandan> i am confused... apparently i am totally new to ubuntu or linux...no idea about these command stufs....
<mneptok> ovnandan: sudo -i
<Seeker`> mneptok: you can stop that now
<Seeker`> mneptok:  it clearly isn't working
<rob0> mneptok: it wasn't the real answer anyway
<mneptok> Seeker`: i'm completely baffled
<erUSUL> ovnandan: if you are new wht not use System>dministration>hardware drivers ????
<mneptok> rob0: uhhh ....
<rob0> "ovnandan is asking the wrong question. The right question is how to get nvidia drivers working."
<Seeker`> ovnandan: what command did you type?
<MTeck> Any ideas why I'm getting this error trying to play an MPG? I installed ubuntu-restricted-extra. http://dpaste.com/137134/
<mordof> zleap: it's 1/4 of your max network speed... it might be something wrong, i don't know.  i also have no idea how to diagnose that.. maybe load a large chunk of data into RAM and transfer it to another program recieving it. maybe localized messenger or something
<mneptok> rob0: and the hardware drivers applet shows him/her no avaiable drivers.
<Slart> what is this? some kind of time loop? everything keeps repeating.. What's happening doc??
<kermit> should a wireless usb keyboard by logitech work?
<rob0> Oh well, I have lost interest in it.
<tonyyarusso> MTeck: I usually see that when the file is corrupt / incomplete.
<mneptok> kermit: i have 2 that do
<guntbert> Slart: welcome back :-)
<Slart> kermit: wireless keyboards that doesn't need drivers usually just work
<Slart> guntbert: hehe.. thanks
<Snausages> kermit: wireless usb just works, it doesn't depend on the os at all
<Seeker`> mordof: you mean it is 1/4 of the maximum network speed if you assume no overhead, or anything else using the connection
<ovnandan> mneptok: i did 'sudo -i' it changed from <usernam>@<username>-desktop-: to root@<username>-: but the program still saying 'must be run as root',.....:(
<mordof> Seeker`: yes, i did make that assumption in this case
<mneptok> ovnandan: well, then the .run from nVidia is broken, because you are root.
<rob0> ovnandan: maybe ask the nvidia folks for help?
<MTeck> tonyyarusso: You know which package I should reinstall? I'm updating the system now but it's going to take a while....
<MTeck> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Jaza> I need some help with amarok, when I start it states that the phonon audio device does not work and is falling back to default.  However I don't have sound on amarok?
<Seeker`> mordof: not really a valid assumption
<ghost> I got compiz to work!
<tonyyarusso> MTeck: not a package, the MPG.
<ovnandan> ok...i see...
<MTeck> tonyyarusso: oh.... that makes more sense; You think it's possible to recover it?>
<ovnandan> is their any other way to know..I am really running as 'root' or not? (gui based plz)
<Jaza> I'm new to ubuntu and linux and tried the forums but there are suggestions that I don't understand how to complete.
<isiah> I am dual-booting windows XP and ubuntu 9.10. I followed the standard install technique. Why cant I read my linux files when I am running windows?
<mneptok> ovnandan: whoami
<Guest71081> lol.  I do have a question of you fine people.  Does anyone in here know how to install icon themes in GNOME?
<Jaza> can anyone help me out?
<mordof> zleap: apparently Seeker`sees it fit that i point out there might be overhead or other limitations on your network connection (other transfers or something going on)
<ovnandan> 'whoami' is a commad?
<alabd> llutz:  how to have a search for 2 word not only in one line the point that ljl mentioned ?
<mneptok> Guest71081: open the Appearance preference panel and drop the icon archive on it
<tonyyarusso> MTeck: depends how you got it.
<phrac> ovnandan: are you trying to run the .run file in a terminal or are you just clicking on it?
<mneptok> ovnandan: yes
<tonyyarusso> MTeck: torrents are good for that
<kantxx> anyone know if theres a bacula 3.x repo for 9.10???
<MTeck> tonyyarusso: recorded it
<Guest71081> Hrm
<Snausages> jaza: best to take them one at a time.  want to pick one and give it a shot?
<erUSUL> Guest71081: drag the tar.gz over the System>Preferences>Apearance||Themes window then drop it
<llutz> alabd: grep -rie 'word2|word1' folder/*
<Guest71081> mneptok: let me try that, thanks!
<MTeck> tonyyarusso: eh - I gotta run - thanks for the help
<tonyyarusso> MTeck: :S  Then I'm not sure
<ovnandan> mneptok: hummm...saying i am root
<alabd> lluTZ that is OR
<mneptok> ovnandan: so then type the path and name of the .run file
<norbi> hi guys, i lost my passford for my linux op
<ovnandan> mneptok: ok thanks for now...
<Guest71081> I also wanted to know why .zip files, once extracted, are telling me that they are invalid themes
<norbi> how can i retrieve it
<Guest71081> I also wanted to know why .zip files, once extracted, are telling me that they are invalid themes?
<llutz> alabd: sure, grep only searches linewise
<norbi> my pc is right here
<Guest71081> Sorry for the double posts.
<llutz> alabd: so grepping on different lines is OR
<Jaza> I tried the ones I could do but the others can't do.
<ovnandan> mneptok: no..i think really that .run file is either broken or decayed!
<jpds> Guest71081: Try dropping the .zip on Appearances directly?
<alabd> llutz:  thanks
<tonyyarusso> norbi: When booting, hold the Shift key.  The grub menu should appear.  On that, select the "recovery mode" option.  That will boot to a root command line.  Then, invoke 'passwd yourusernamehere', and reset it.
<mneptok> ovnandan: does it smell funny, or have any mold or fungus growing on it?
<Jaza> it refers to deleting items in KDE which I'm not to familiar with.
<guntbert> norbi: you cannot retrieve it - but you can change it from the recovery system
<Guest71081> Yeah, I tried dropping it..
<ericdb> I'm using the default NetworkManager under Karmic...I want to use OpenDNS...do I have to set it up individually on every wireless connection I use?
<Guest71081> It tells me its invalid, and all the cool themes are in .zip!
<Guest71081> lol
<ovnandan> mnepok: can you tell me how to install grapic/sound driver in ubuntu?
<llutz> ericdb: edit your dhclient-config
<norbi> tonyyarusso; thanks for your helping, saved me from a reinstall!! many thanks!
<ericdb> thanks llutz
<ovnandan> mnepok: lol
<mneptok> ovnandan: i just install the OS. my hardware is supported by Free drivers included in the default Linux kernel.
<Jaza> can anyone help me with amarok or point me in the right direction, a simple step by step on how to?
 * mneptok goes to smoke
<Guest71081> jpds: no ideas, friend?
<anonymous_> !paste
<ovnandan> ok i installed the OS..but sound is not working totally and nvidia graphic is not enabled
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jpds> Guest71081: I'd suggest complaining to the author of the themes.
<arubadude> can somone link me to the ubuntu torrent pls
<Guest71081> lol.
<blakkheim> ericdb: use wicd instead of networkmanager, it works well with opendns and you only have to set it up once
<Guest71081> jpds:  Yeah, I suppose.  They are way cool themes though.
<Guest71081> Thanks for everyones help!
<norbi> i was holded the shift key
<Jarxes> gdb: trism: thanks guys, it worked. But this all deal makes me wonder... Shouldn't Synaptic be able to remove ALL the packages dependent on any suite like ubuntustudio-graphics? It's logical isn't it? I installed it this way so I should be able to uninstall it the same way. Synaptic devs apparently still have some job to do on their project...
<arubadude> hello please?
<norbi> but it doesnt apears
<ericdb> blakkheim: I might check into wicd later on (I used to use it back when it was the only way for Ubuntu to talk to my campus network), but for now I'm looking for a NetworkManager solution.
<ovnandan> ﻿blakkheim: thanks for the guide
<arubadude> why wont anyone help me
<Jaza> I have a problem with amarok, there is no sound?
<Iowan> arubadude: You haven't asked for anything?
<arubadude> Iowan: link to ubuntu 64bit torrent
<arubadude> iso
<meero> what is this "+Pcgnt" near to .... #irssi(+Pcgnt)?
<Jaza> can anyone help?
<reactor> meero, usermodes
<Kadaj> arubadude, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<gantrixx> I've experienced the same problem twice now.  I don't know if it is a totem error or an x.org error.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1f69ab20  Basically, I'll play a video and it will cause totem to crash, after that all videos will crash totem.  I can fix it by restarting X.  It doesn't seem to have anything to do with the video itself as I can go back and play the video just fine.  Any ideas?  I'd like to report the bug, but I don't know to
<gantrixx>  whom.
<phrac> arubadude:
<obiwan_> please, i can't work out why a gnome-terminal shortcuts starts in / instead of my home!? what's up with gnome's keyboard shorcuts?
<bastid_raZor> arubadude: goto http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent arubadude
<phrac> arubadude: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<meero> reactor: what is that, do u have link?
<alabd> are you sure is it true ? grep -rie 'word2|word1' folder/* ? llutz
<reactor> meero, idk about
<reactor> meero, but try too google about usermodes in irc
<alabd> has no result llutz
<Jamed> meero: reactor: actually its channel mode
<reactor> Jamed, roger ;)
<reactor> meero, not usermodes but channel modes
<meero> Jamed: please explain..... in short
<llutz> alabd: egrep -ri 'word2|word1' folder/*
<Broom> hey all
<bcj> Can anyone tell me which item in the configuration editor affects the speed (and transition effect) that menu items use?
<Broom> i'm having a serious issue with megaraid, anyone can help out on that?
<bcj> Applications menu, etc
<meero> reactor: what is idk?
<Jamed> meero: best would be to google "irc channel modes", because it's not that easy to explain in short
<guntbert> meero: i don't know :)
<gdb> meero: idk = i don't know
<reactor> meero, idk = I don't know
<meero> reactor: great :-)
<cynicalpsycho> anyone alive out there?
<tonyyarusso> meero: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Telvana> Has anyone been able to get BitchX working through apt-get?
<heoa> How can I start sshd at startup?
<Telvana> Running 9.10, that is?
<ovnandan> finall question, can anybody tell me..that all the drivers and softwares need to run ubuntu...can be found from the OS itself?
<gdb> Telvana: Is it even maintained still?  Have you considered irssi?  It's the "successor" to bitchx and is actively maintained.
<grawity> heoa: dpkg should have configured that automatically.
<ewook> Telvana: didn't know it was in the repo
<meero> tonyyarusso: thanks that helped
<moDumass> hey all, ive got a partician that im not using, how do i over write it and envelop it into my main hdd
<Telvana> gdb: I am running irssi now, just wanted to run BX for nostalgia. :)
<grawity> gdb: nope, BitchX is not maintained - and still has some serious security holes.
<ewook> heoa: if installed via apt, it's already started on startup.
<grawity> Telvana: compile from source?
<gdb> Telvana: Oh, I certainly understand that!  I wish I could get olvwm. :-)
<grawity> heoa: dpkg should have configured that automatically.
<scott_ino2> ovnandan, generally speaking yes
<Broom> can anyone help on a problem with megaraid driver?
<grawity> heoa: But since you first asked in #archlinux -- Arch uses /etc/rc.conf for autostarting daemons.
<Telvana> gdb: I guess I could look and see if there is a theme for irssi that's like bitchx.
<norbi> what is this mean passwd [option][LOGIN]
<ewook> Telvana: that would be fun to see :)
<moDumass> Failed to run /usr/sbin/gparted as user root.
<moDumass> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<moDumass> which is a bit of a worry
<Jaza> Can anyone help me with amarok, when I start it states that the phonon audio device does not work and is falling back to default.  However I don't have sound on amarok?
<Telvana> ewook: Well, I hope it exists. Granted, I do like how irssi looks by default. It's a lot cleaner than bx
<meero> when ubuntu minimal-cd , how to install gnome properly ?
<guntbert> moDumass: did you start it with gksudo?
<grawity> Telvana: If you just want to test -- http://www.bitchx.org/, configure, make, sudo checkinstall - will generate a .deb
<gdb> Telvana: http://irssi.org/themes -- there's a bitchx theme there :)
<bcj> Is bitchx not in getdeb?
<moDumass> gunthway, no space left on device when i try to start it that way
<gdb> Telvana: http://irssi.org/themefiles/BitchX.png -- there is the screenshot
<gdb> bad terminal emulation though
<grawity> I once had made numb3rs.theme, based on that Numb3rs episode
<bcj> http://www.getbed.net
<gme30066> evening!
<keres> hi. how can i check the chmod of a folder?
<Telvana> gdb: Looks good. I guess I have some work to do. Stupid question though, since it's a theme I assume it won't open up the same holes that the original BX had? I am not sure about how the irssi themes work.
<llutz> keres: ls -ld folder
<grawity> keres: 'ls -ld folder' to see the permissions
<gdb> moDumass: no space left on device generally means you have a full partition (if it's seen when using a command, it's probably either /tmp or /var that's full)
<keres> thanks!
<grawity> Telvana: It's just a theme. It changes nothing more than display formatting.
<gdb> Telvana: It's just look-and-feel.
<moDumass> guntbert, that what happens when i try to launch it from menu, i get no space left on device when i launch it from console
<Telvana> gdb: ok, thank you. I wasn't sure as to what all it involved.
<Doonz> Hey guys im looking for a tutoreil that would show me the idiot steps (as in every step from a to z) in regards to starting up ubuntu server and have programs auto start in byobu each in their own window
<meero> how to install gnome properly on ubuntu server?
<moDumass> gdb, i have a spare 13gig partician that i want to format into the main Filesystem, but i cant
<gdb> moDumass: Are you using LVM for your partition management?
<guntbert> moDumass: that looks two messages for the same problem, please !pastebin the output of df -h
<gme30066> does anyone have any experience with libvirt / KVM on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<gdb> moDumass: Or do you simply want to mount it as another filesystem?
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: a little - what's up?
<Baxnie> I want install ubuntu, i have a CD but when i restart my computer, it does not boot the linux CD.
<ZykoticK9> meero, i suggest that you are doing things backwards - rather then install Gnome on Server, install services on the Desktop version
<teadict> where were the splashes stored?
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - trying to migrate some VMs from VirtualBox to KVM and am struggling with getting networking up and running. I think it's because all of my VBox VMs used Bridged networking.
<AJC_Z0> Baxnie: You need to configure your BIOS to boot from your optical drive before your disk(s)
<gdb> Baxnie: The solution to your problem will depend on your computer.  There will either be a key combo to press during boot to select CD, or you may need to configure your computer's BIOS to boot from CDROM.
<moDumass> gdb, its a 13 gig partician that was created last time i did an update
<Baxnie> [AJC_Z0]: The windows cd the computer boots ok, but the linux not
<moDumass> gdb, im sorry i cant paste to pastebin because firefox wont start
<guntbert> !pastebinit | moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<gdb> moDumass: That doesn't tell me anything.  Do you simply want to mount it somewhere as a new filesystem, or are you wanting to expand some LVM partitions to include the space?
<Deathbringer> I cant get my internet to connect on my laptop no wireless or wired
<grawity> moDumass: df -h | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' sprunge.us
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: Perhaps you already have, but the first thing I'd check is what device name they're trying to use, and if that's right.
<protojay> Baxnie, when your computer starts, you may need to press a key like DEL or F10 or F2, it shud say, then you need to change the boot order so that the CDROM boots first
<moDumass> gdb, id like to expand
<Baxnie> [protojay]: the computer detects windows CD, but not the linux
<Baxnie> so my bios config is Ok
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - Yep. :-)  /dev/eth0
<meero> ZykoticK9: actually, im interested in installing minimal ubuntu, just firefox, without bloatware on OLD notebook
<Baxnie> i put them on the same cd driver
<Baxnie> (not at the same time, of course)
<guntbert> Baxnie: how did you create the CD?
<gdb> moDumass: And you are using LVM for partition management?  I'm not sure if Ubuntu sets that up by default or not.  If it does, then there is documentation online for growing partitions (but it's not pretty).
<Baxnie> [guntbert]: downloaded the 9.10 iso, extract the files, and burned them into a cd
<protojay> oh dear
<protojay> Baxnie, thats wrong
<Jarxes> gdb: trism: thanks guys, it worked. But this all deal makes me wonder... Shouldn't Synaptic be able to remove ALL the packages dependent on any suite like ubuntustudio-graphics? It's logical isn't it? I installed it this way so I should be able to uninstall it the same way. Synaptic devs apparently still have some job to do on their project...
<Baxnie> [zomGreg]: why?
<norbi> im trying to enter into the ##php channel
<moDumass> gdb, i dont know, if that is the default then yes LVM, GPARTED is what ive been using to sort stuff out in the past
<norbi> but i`ve been banned?
<Baxnie> 'omg, why?
<Jarxes> see you all
<protojay> Baxnie, you need to burn the iso image so its as an ISO 96xx image
<norbi> can i somehow find ut why?
<norbi> im never agressive
<wotsolatsod731> Yoddle
<grawity> norbi: /mode ##php +b
<norbi> never talking in bad way
<rkj> Can anybody tell me a command line that will find all files in a directory tree matching a pattern (like "mp3") and give me both the name of the file and of the directory?
<Baxnie> shit, i wasted the only cdr i had here
<wotsolatsod731> Yoddle= hello
<grawity> norbi: The channel bans everyone who is connected as 'root'.
<Jamed> norbi: then you should talk to the channel operaters
<rkj> There's gotta be a way
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: and what does that match up with on the host?  (for me it's virbr0)
<grawity> rkj: find dir/ -name '*.mp3'
<meero> ZykoticK9: so when i install ubuntu minimal-cd, im asking how to install gnome correctly that it starts automaticly with system
<gdb> rkj: find /path/to/files -type f -name \*.mp3 -print
<comicinker> I face a serious problem with apt-get: I can't get any connection to an update-server.
<guntbert> norbi: I think you must be registered to enter ##php
<grawity> guntbert: He is.
<norbi> i am registered
<protojay> try downloading an image burning software for windows to burn the iso direct
<Deathbringer> I cant get my internet to connect on my laptop no wireless or wired
<ZykoticK9> meero, sorry man i'm don't help with Server/Gnome issues -- best of luck.
<rkj> I tried "ls -R *.mp3" and that was barfed upon - thanks for the suggestions I will try
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - virbr0 as well.
<meero> ZykoticK9: np
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - Under virtualbox, host eth0 was an internal IP. guest eth0 was also an internal IP, and guest eth0:0 was a public IP.
<meero> anyone knows hot to install gnome on ubuntu minimal-cd?
<norbi> where can i check this : where to type? /mode ##php +b
<grawity> norbi: Type the command in the message box
<norbi> but returns nothing
<grawity> norbi: Anyway, I already told you why you are banned
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - With libvirt and kvm, I can't seem to figure out how to assign a public IP to guest eth0:0
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: oh, hrm... I haven't done that yet either.  *reads man pages*
<Flannel> meero: You shouldn't have to do anything special, just ask for a regular desktop/ubuntu install.
<guntbert> norbi: disconnect, close your client and restart it as normal user (not as root)
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - :-/ what I was afraid of. :-)
<rkj> grawity, gdb both forms worked - thanks
<norbi>  connected as 'root', what is this means
<Flannel> meero: Did you already finish the install of a command line only system?
<norbi> it means that if i conenct whit 'root' linux user
<norbi> it bans me/
<norbi> ?
<guntbert> norbi: that means you started your irc client as root
 * gme30066 wonders if canonical's paid support is open during Christmas ;-)
<grawity> norbi: yes, exactly.
<norbi> i understand
<norbi> so need to create an user
<Purpley> Hey guys i have a proble m
<norbi> thanks for figuring this out!
<ineedhelp> Can some one help me get my wireless to work it wont even turn on and im useing ubunutu im new to it
<guntbert> !noroot | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<protojay> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Purpley> Someone spammed me on xchat with the file transfer protocol but now, When i try to X out of them in ubunutu nothing happens
<guntbert> norbi: don't work as root !
<Purpley> But they are responsive
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: I bet they are.
<ineedhelp> Can i get some help?
<Purpley> How do i end the task? or close the windows
<obiwan_> esto es extrañisimo tios
<obiwan_> oops
<grawity> Purpley: Kill the xchat process? The command is 'pkill'
<Purpley> kk
<meero> Flannel: yes, but if i do sudo tasksel and ubuntu-desktop, it installs all the "usefull"ware
<meero> Flannel:but i want just firefox, thats all
<artrins> what server for email is good for ubuntu?
<grawity> meero: You don't need GNOME just for Firefox
<Flannel> meero: tasksel ubuntu-desktop should work, what are you having issues with?
<grawity> Flannel: He just explained >_>
<grawity> !info gnome-base
<ubottu> Package gnome-base does not exist in karmic
<grawity> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in karmic
<grawity> ...
<meero> grawity: what do u suggest then?
<grawity> meero: apt-cache search gnome | grep ^gnome
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: I may have found something - chill for a few while I try stuff.
<meero> Flannel: not issues, but the think is that ubuntu-desktop installs bloatware, with it
<sphenxes> I have 3 partitions and a 64 GB empty space on my hard drive. I am using gparted to change the partition size. I can only resize the third and last partition (using the free space). But i need to change the size of the second partition ( i can't increase the size of it). any suggestion please?
<bobie> hi guys.   I just installed karmic on my inspiron 1545, and the wireless doesn't work.  according to google, i just need to connect with ethernet and install updates to fix it.  I don't have an ethernet cable, though.  I unplugged my router and connected the cable that was going to it to the lappy, and no connection.  Does the cord have to be coming from the router?
<trism> meero: gnome-core in karmic appears to be able as minimal a gnome as you'll get, whether that is enough to run a gnome session, I don't know
<ironmanerz> bobie, shutdown your cable modem, waint 30s and restart, then connect to laptop
<trism> meero: seems to be everything you'd need though
<bobie> ironmanerz:  ok, imma try it.
<trism> meero: no firefox though, you'd need to add that yourself
<ironmanerz> bobie, make sure eth0 is set for dhcp, not manual ip config
<trism> meero: there is also gnome-desktop-enviroment, but that looks like it installs more than ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> meero: Yeah, There are more minimal (non-gnome) desktops you can install too.  Try look into open box
<bobie> ironmanerz:  where do you do that?  the network config thingy?
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - will do! (I tried setting up bridging but that caused me to lose my IP address on HOST/eth0) and I can't NAT.
<wastrel> there's bugs in my koala
<meero> trism: thats perfets and suits well, but do you know if i install gnome-core, it starts gnome automaticly with start of ubunut? (its for mother, i dont want her to type commands on startup)
<Iowan> ineedhelp: Wireless is tricky - might be driver??  Forum thread might yield better response.
<ironmanerz> bobie, yeah if you are using to network manager it should be set to auto, not manual
<ironmanerz> *the
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - (I'm migrating my web server from VirtualBox to KVM and setting up a new TrixBox under KVM. Tried setting up TrixBox & PBX In A Flash under VirtualBox but sound was too choppy so trying KVM to see if performance improves.)
<meero> Flannel: i like gnome much :-) , but anyway, what else do u suggest?
<bobie> ironmanerz:  ok, it is.  doesn't work still.
<bobie> ironmanerz:  is it worth buying a cable to connect to the router?
<Telvana> This irssi theme doesn't look a whole lot like BitchX, lol.
<bobie> ironmanerz:  or is that completely un related.
<Flannel> meero: I don't know of any other metapackages that provide a stripped down gnome, gnome-desktop-environment isn't.  But you could certainly look at what it installs gnome-wise and just install those manually
<norbi> why my auth  box is flickering when i try to login and even if im changing my pass, it doesnt let me
<norbi> is this a virus?
<norbi> its like a game
<mobi-sheep> meero: If it is for the "mother", I'm certain she would not be irked with ubuntu-desktop.
<ironmanerz> bobie, it sounds like an IP config problem...what does ifconfig show?
<norbi> if you click on a box you win 5000000000 dollars, but you never can click on it
<norbi> cause its flickers
<meero> mobi-sheep: :-) its is old notebook, again, i dont want ubuntu-desktop , because of bloatware, and speed issues
<mneptok> meero: Xubuntu?
<KaiForce> i was just going to say that
<mobi-sheep> meero: Lubuntu?
<meero> mneptok: for mother? are u sure?
<guntbert> ironmanerz: a heads up: bobie won't get an IP address without the router
<mneptok> meero: quite
<Flannel> meero: Lubuntu is a good choice, yes
<ironmanerz> guntbert, why not?
<tolpico> hello in xchat, ubuntu where is the option to disable the display of system messages in channels(logged in logged out etc)?
<mneptok> meero: XFCE is as usable as GNOME
<mobi-sheep> meero: As Flannel suggested, take a look at ubuntu-desktop metapackages and install the specific packages manually.
<Flannel> meero: (those dependencies are viewable here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-desktop )
<bobie> ironmanerz: i can't copy paste from it when it has no interwebs.
<guntbert> ironmanerz: very often the routers have a different protocol between them and the ISP
<mobi-sheep> tolpico: Right-click on the chat channel tree/tab and edit it under Settings.
<bobie> ironmanerz: what am i looking for?
<meero> mneptok: yes, for geeks, but not for old-minded peole, they want ease of use, and nice interface
<mneptok> meero: my 75 year old father uses XFCE
<guntbert> bobie: the easiest solution: buy a cable :-)
<tolpico> mobi-sheep, thanks
<meero> Flannel: yes, that is lot of unnecesary-ware
<mobi-sheep> tolpico: No problem.
<mneptok> bobie: unplug the cable modem. discinnect the router. wait 10m. then plug the computer into the cable modem directly. the modem has probably limited the MAC address to that of the router, and you need to wait for that setting to expire.
<ironmanerz> guntbert, you mean the modem and the isp?
<ironmanerz> bobie, ip should be public if you are plugged into the modem and it's working
<meero> mneptok: mneptok your old father is linux geek? :-) my mother doest know after 5 ears of using notebook how to write email :-)
<guntbert> ironmanerz: yes - I simply assumed that is one box
<mneptok> meero: have you ever actually used XFCE?
<meero> mneptok: just a short time .... tried
<r0k3tm3n> mneptok: meero:  have u used LXDE?
<mneptok> meero: go get a Xubuntu live session and try it out.
<bobie> ironmanerz, guntburt, mneptok:  imma buy a cable. :p
<meero> mneptok: maybe i should take longer examination
<bobie> ironmanerz, guntburt, mneptok: thanks.
<ironmanerz> hmm...alright, take the fun out of it
<mneptok> r0k3tm3n: considering Lubuntu is in no way in any kind of supported state, it's probably not a good idea for a new user.
<Phill_> Hi.. does anyone know what proxy settings i can use to be anonynous with this xchat ?
<r0k3tm3n> mneptok: i didn't mean Lubuntu as an os, 'apt-get install lxde'
<mneptok> !cloak > Phill_
<ubottu> Phill_, please see my private message
<norbi> !cloak > norbi
<ubottu> norbi, please see my private message
<Phill_> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_Willis> Installing Lubuntu-desktop alongside Gnome - can cause some quirky issues also. r0k3tm3n
<Phill_> lol it says to contact network staff ?!
<r0k3tm3n> Dr_Willis: testing only, of course..  =)
<blackest_knight1> ccafternoon dr willis
<guntbert> Phill_: further details in #freenode please
<hamzaatova2> why the interent not working on guest?
<Scott__> hamzaatove does it autosart the network connection with guest
<blackest_knight1> hamzaatova2:  privilege
<userfriendly> 'ello
<allin-> is there a way to make openssh only available to computers in my home lan?
<hamzaatova2> blackest_knight1, what should i do to make it work?
<blackest_knight1> use a regular account
<Dr_Willis> allin-:  the ssh server has all sorts of settings you can change.
<Dr_Willis> allin-:  check its config filkes
<r0k3tm3n> allin-: firewall on your connection to the internet
<r0k3tm3n> allin-: usually build into the router
<Dr_Willis> allin-:  you can set up the ssh server to only allow local lan access
<userfriendly> can someone help me configure x? i have two ati cards, one with two screens and a third on the other. i get a desktop across the screen on one card and one of the screens on the other, but the second screen on that card just mirrors the first one.
<Dr_Willis> Multi ati cards.. now thats scary
<Scott__> what driver u using userfriendly
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: what virtualization system? what host OS? what guest OS?
<Dr_Willis> at least its not an ati+nvidia cards..
<userfriendly> i simply want the desktop to stretch across all screens
<userfriendly> fglrx
<adminewb> userfriendly, I have a similar issue, with two ATI adapters where it's too much headache to get X driver to talk to both at once
<userfriendly> (i have it working with an ati and an nvidia, at work... kinda puzzled why it doesn't work with two ati cards)
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, gnome - i dont know what are the others
<meero> mneptok: and what about ubuntu-remix compared to xubuntu?
<blackest_knight1> userfriendly:  display manager would set them up as mirrored initially but you will want them stacked above each other i dont think you will be able to put them side by side initially at least
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: what did you mean with "guest" then?
<userfriendly> i'd be content if they weren't mirrored, for starters :D
<Scott__> check pm user
<mac9416> Is there a way to install kdesu/kdesudo in GNOME?
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, guest user under the user name drop down
<blackest_knight1> userfriendly:  check display manager
<userfriendly> displaymanager is a no-go, i have xinerama enabled
<blackest_knight1> mac9416:  yes all kubuntu stuff will work in gnome but will drag in dependencys
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: aah - I misunderstood completely :-) - so as regular user everything works?
<blackest_knight1> userfriendly:  sorry not played with that
<mac9416> blackest_knight1, I may be able to handle the dependencies. Do you know what the package name is?
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, yes - and also - f-spot cant complete the upload process to 23hq
<blackest_knight1> mac9416: kdesudo
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: lets keep to one problem please : go to your regular account, select system/preferences/network connections
<mac9416> blackest_knight1, E: Couldn't find package kdesudo
<blackest_knight1> mac9416:  sudo synaptic and add all the repositories
<mac9416> blackest_knight1, yeah my bad. I had all repos disabled for some reason.
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, ok
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: are we talking about wired or wireless?
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, less
<iceroot> !gksudo | blackest_knight1
<ubottu> blackest_knight1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: then select the wireless tab, there select your current connection
<iceroot> blackest_knight1: also synaptic is calling gksudo by its own, so no need for it
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, fine
<LeChacal> hello, i am trying to figure out how to update my grub2 menu, for some reason when I update and install kernel updates the grub menu doesn't get updated so I only have the option to boot 2.6.31-14 even though i have 2.6.31-16 installed. I have googled but not found much nor know what to google. Anyone know how to fix this?
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, yes i see it
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: now click on edit
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, does this option menas that it will enable the interent on guest?
<maple1> so I heard brittany murphey is giving up acting
<madagascar27> so i just downloaded ubuntu 9.10 iso burned it on a cd and ran it, i ran the check integrity option and it found an error what do I do?
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: I hope - but not yet - you have to give your password to authenticate
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<ironmanerz> madagascar27, re-download cd image - don't use download acceleraters
<dabaR> LeChacal: I can try... pastebin output of 'aptitude search linux-image-2.6.31-16', please.
<madagascar27> ironmanerz:i got it off a torrent
<Fezzler> Ubuntu 9.10: "wine: /home/users/.wine is not owned by you"  ???? Permissions issue?
<dabaR> Fezzler: sounds like...
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, when i choose it to allow all userrs the internet disconect
<johnson_b> Fezzler: sudo chown -R user:group /home/user/.wine
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: but it should reconnect immediately
<ironmanerz> madagascar27, from the official tracker?
<jolaren> What's wrong with this command line? "useradd -d /home/xbmc -m xbmc" When I login I get to the /home/ directory..
<guntbert> !md5sum | madagascar27
<ubottu> madagascar27: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, i reverted the option because it doesnt
<blackest_knight1> Fezzler:  your user is called users ?
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, im in the middle of uploading to 23hq
<madagascar27> ironmanerz: yes i found the torrent from the ubuntu website
<dabaR> jolaren: you could review /etc/passwd to see what is the home dir there
<thevishy> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: strange - but then I'm at the end of my ideas - sorry
<rgnr> hi
<rgnr> how do i read dual layer dvds?
<thevishy> any software to change your movie to ipod format ?
<jolaren> dabaR; Ok I will try. What's wrong with the command line thought?
<ironmanerz> madagascar27, hmm, check the md5 but torrents do that automatically
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5aad3a71
<epalm> how can i prevent ubuntu from slipping into the screensaver while vlc is playing a video?  happens every 5 minutes, even though Power Management Preferences say "Never"
<Ov3rf10w> thevishy, try to convert with ffmpeg
<madagascar27> ironmanerz:how?
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, well ok - i was comunicated with someone anyway - you
<Guest69752> noob -suggestion for a good irc client
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - I FOUND IT!
<jolaren> Guest69752; xchat
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: what'd you have to do?
<Ov3rf10w> Guest69752, xchat or kvirc
<ironmanerz> madagascar27, check the link ubotto gave
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: Good luck :-)
<madagascar27> ironmanerz: ok thx
<thevishy> !ffmpeg
<Ov3rf10w> lol
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, others leave me too fast
<Ov3rf10w> thevishy, what is format of ipod videos?
<madagascar27> ironmanerz: if i install from the CD it gives me the option to partition right?
<dabaR> LeChacal: 'ls /boot' see whether that shows the kernel there.
<adminewb> LeChacal, I'm no grub2 expert but have been wrangling with it for some time; have you looked at the grub home page?
<i3luefire> what is up with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer error?
<gme30066> Install virt-manager package.... go into the details for the the VM.... remove the current network interface.... and add a new network interface.  From there you can select "Shared Physical Device".  .... my NICs are grayed out but I'm so close I can feel it. :-)
<Fezzler> Can I get to the wine dir in Terminal.  Issue an "ls" and I don't see wine
<ironmanerz> madagascar27, yup auto or manual
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: let me check another idea
<thinced> Fezzler: ls -a
<madagascar27> ironmanerz: ? what
<beeftube> hi, where can I find the actual font files? I need to copy one over to my 3d application, TIA
<Ov3rf10w> Fezzler, go to home and set to see hiden folders
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, i mean in life
<dabaR> jolaren: command seems OK to me. dunno.
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - Install virt-manager package.... go into the details for the the VM.... remove the current network interface.... and add a new network interface.  From there you can select "Shared Physical Device".  .... my NICs are grayed out but I'm so close I can feel it. :-)
<LeChacal> dabaR: yes it shows 2.6.31-14, 2.6.31-15, and 2.6.31-16
<Fezzler> I need to del wine.dir
<ironmanerz> heh, yes it will help you partition automatically or manually, prolly auto
<thinced> Fezzler: cd ~ then rm -fr .wine
<LeChacal> adminewb: yes i have looked around on there page but they dont talk about how grub gets update when a new kernel is installed
<dabaR> LeChacal: pastebin output of sudo grub-mkconfig please.
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: interesting.  Say, you know how as a regular user you can do --connect qemu:///session, and get user-constrained stuff?  How would you then access those resources as root?  (What's the URI?)
<thevishy> Ov3rf10w, i think some sort of mp4 but not sure
<Fezzler> something about I installed wine with sudo - apparently a no no
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: sorry, my last idea didn't work out either
<thevishy> do we have quick time for linux ?
<adminewb> LeChacal, yes, it's quite the convoluted process to be sure
<hamzaatova2> guntbert, the network dont even start on guest
<Ov3rf10w> thevishy, ok try ex: ffmpeg -i file.avi file.mp4
<thinced> Fezzler: from pakages? It's ok. sudo apt-get install wine
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - I just sudo virt-manager and everything is there.  Of course, I'm doing this over an "ssh -X -C -l <user> <ip>" because there's no gui on this Ubuntu Server 9.10 system. :-)  So, ssh takes care of the X-Forwarding for me.
<Ov3rf10w> thevishy, first install ffmpeg sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<thevishy> bit I really am not sure if the mp4 itself has subbvariants
<Fezzler> Well the root issue is I can't seem to get JACKD to work
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: If you're doing sudo virt-manager you're getting the system URI.
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m67b9b432
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - That's what the HowTo said to do on the Ubuntu pages for setting up virtualization.
<Ov3rf10w> thevishy, ffmpeg -i file .avi file.any format :)
<Slart> beeftube: they are somewhere deep down in /usr/lib I think
<madagascar27> ironmanerz: okay it compared and said it was the same am I okay to install now?
<ironmanerz> madagascar27, yeah if the md5 matches you should be good
<Fezzler> All I get is a crackling sound.  I'm trying to use Reaper or Ardour so I can use ASIO driver so I can eliminate latency and listen to one guitar track while laying down my lead
<madagascar27> ironmanerz: kk thanks
<dabaR> LeChacal: and also /boot/grub/menu.lst, please
<Fezzler> So far no luch
<gme30066> @tonyarusso - Under VirtualBox everything was running as a "vbox" user.  I'm assuming things have to run as root under KVM to have access to all the devices?
<Fezzler> luck
<Slart> beeftube: the ubuntu wiki says they are in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<dabaR> Fezzler: and lunch?
<Fezzler> :)
<tonyyarusso> gme30066: there are both ways.  Obviously you haven't done it, so nvm.
<thevishy> ffmpeg has a front end ?
<Ov3rf10w> thevishy, no. just terminal
<thevishy> ohh
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1d9d99fb
<LostOne> oh yeah, while i'm on xchat.. lol... : I tried to set up the old GDM style but all i get is a splash.. i uninstalled xsplash, looked on the forums and found nothing to help me get the old style GDM back(where i can edit the themes at startup)
<Fezzler> someone told me to delete the .wine dir and that will help ??
<LostOne> I was wondering if you guys know how.. using 9.10...
<beeftube> slart, you rule! thanks
<Khalsa> #/j #test
<dabaR> LeChacal: do you happen to have more than one OS installed?
<sharperguy> Anyone know a good way of connecting to a weak wifi signal. It seems it refuses to connect to anything below three bars.
<LeChacal> dabaR: i have windows 7 and ubuntu installed
<dabaR> but grub is the boot loader?
<Slart> beeftube: wow.. I have to tell my wife that.. I don't think she got the memo ;)... you're welcome
<guntbert> hamzaatova2: sorry, I'm really out of ideas, please ask the channel again (just type "guest user" instead of just "guest" to prevent misunderstanding
<Fezzler> Linux audio is not for the beginner!  Love Ubuntu though
<LeChacal> dabaR: yes grub is the bootloader
<duffydack> bcm43 or STA wireless driver?  which is best, i have both choices
<dabaR> LeChacal: afaict your grub has the -16 option.
<dabaR> LeChacal: what is this grub2 business you are talking about>?
<thevishy> !arista
<dabaR> LeChacal: looks like it is just grub in Ubuntu Karmic.
<dabaR> I mean, grub2 is grub
<dabaR> LeChacal: ohoh, no, nm what I said.
<LeChacal> dabaR: it is just grub and karmic but i dont understand how the new version of grub used with Karmic works
<epalm> ubuntu isn't listening to anything in System -> Preferences -> Power Management, specifically, it's starting the screensaver while set to "Never"
<epalm> any ideas?
<dabaR> LeChacal: you upgraded to karmic from an older version?
<epalm> 9.10
<teddymills> i dont trust crontab -e, I cannot get it to run cronjobs. Should I manually edit system wide /etc/crontab ?
<epalm> upgraded from 9.04
<LeChacal> dabaR: no clean install, i installed win7 first then put on Karmic
<dabaR> LeChacal: hm...do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<LeChacal> dabaR: yes I do
<dabaR> pastebin that one please.
<Slart> teddymills: I've never had any problems with crontab -e ... the actual crontabs are hidden away somewhere
<AJC_Z0> teddymills: Your trust issues are a personal problem. The crontab modified with "crontab -e" is for the user wheres the ones under /etc are for the system. Each should be used accordingly
<gdb> They're in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<dabaR> epalm: I don't see a screensaver setting there, why don't you look at the screensaver options instead of PM?
<dabaR> < teddymills> i dont trust crontab -e, I cannot get it to run cronjobs. Should I manually edit system wide /etc/crontab ?
<dabaR> Was that the opening of the conversation or did I miss something?
<gdb> I don't understand it, either.
<mrbig4545> hey guys, ive installed ubuntu server, i want to set up apache2 + svn+ dav
<mrbig4545> but i cant find mod_dav_svn
<dabaR> teddymills: I could likely help you correct your crontab entry if you show what you put there in a pastebin, or just paste here since it is one line only.
<mrbig4545> anyone got any ideas?
<hamzaatova2> ive a little problem with finding alternative video hosting insted of not alternative ones - im using f spot to find alternative hosting for photos like 23 hq but i dont know which video hosting are consider alternative
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e96b58
<superdump> i'm having an issue on my laptop running ubuntu 9.10
<superdump> it used to suspend/hibernate and resume perfectly
<christkdcdd> whats the issue?
<dabaR> LeChacal: try sudo update-grub, and then pastebin the grub.cfg file again, please.
<colton_> I don't get any sound when I try to play youtube videos.
<Hald> Howdy folks
<superdump> i was poking around with the gps device in it (it's a lenovo x200s) and since then it won't suspend
<christkdcdd> update the drivers colton
<Hald> How do I repair a broken package with synaptics?
<colton_> How do I update the drivers?
<christkdcdd> O.o
<superdump> i was wondering what i can do to figure out why it won't suspend
<christkdcdd> ok i hate helping people
<dabaR> Hald: you could try sudo aptitude -f install, and before you answer y to the question it asks, pastebin the output.
<guntbert> superdump: look into /var/log/syslog - maybe you find hints there
<Fezzler> Yea! Finally got Hydrogen working with Jackd.  Sounds awesome.  One problem, not exactly sure how I solved it!  :)
<superdump> guntbert: ok, will do, thanks
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m58d9c05d
<Hald> dabaR: well the broken package is electricsheep and some other packages will be removed it says
<dabaR> Hald: paste the output to pastebin.com or some other pastebin site.
<dabaR> mrbig4545: Does this tutorial explain it: http://alephzarro.com/blog/2007/01/07/installation-of-subversion-on-ubuntu-with-apache-ssl-and-basicauth/ ?
<dabaR> mrbig4545: I guess the first question is are you going to be using SSL?
<halvot> hei
<halvor> hello
<vz88> hi
<Hald> dabaR: here pastebin.com/d60d39c86
<freaky[t]_> hi all. i've recently installed windows7 which removed grub2. i now booted from a live CD and reinstalled grub. now windows is removed - how do I readd windows to the grub list at boot?
<dabaR> LeChacal: OK, do you have stuff in /etc/grub.d, and what stuff do you have? Should be a linux file, please pastebin that one.
<Hald> I'm trying to upgrade electricsheep. I added another source to the repos
<Slart> freaky[t]_: I think grub will find it automagically if you run "sudo update-grub2"
<freaky[t]_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<guntbert> !grub2 | freaky[t]_
<freaky[t]_> yes it worked thank you Slart  :D
<ubottu> freaky[t]_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Slart> freaky[t]_: you're welcome
<dabaR> LeChacal: you could try the update-grub2 too.
<dabaR> :-/
<jarray52> I can bootup a gnome-session by first starting an xserver from the command prompt. However, Ubuntu will not boot. Does anyone know what set of files may cause this problem?
<jonah_> hey guys. i accidently installed some drivers by mistake. i installed the realtek alsa sound drivers for linux when infact i don't need them, it stopped my sound so i went to synaptic and reinstalled alsa etc. sound is back but how do i clean up the installed modules and remove them? when i type  sudo lsmod i can still see references to Realtek in there
<dabaR> Hald: Betyg är 119 means score is 119?
<Hald> what do you think dabaR? Should I press yes and reinstall it. Yhea, correct
<dabaR> And the solution seems to be to remove that sheep package?
<switch10_> how can I get better quality out of thoggen dvd ripper?
<dabaR> Ta bort följande paket:  something like remove broken package?
<Hald> correcct. along with the others prompted
<switch10_> and still keep the file around 700mb
<freaky[t]_> is there a possiblity i can remove an existing partition and add it to some other partition without this other partition beeing removed or data is lost on it?
<LeChacal> dabaR: update-grub2 isn't installed, and then inside of /etc/grub.d there are 6 script files and a README which file do you want the pastbin of?
<dabaR> that's why people say borked.
<halvor> does anyone know where can i download docklets for gnome do?
<gdb> freaky[t]_: If you are using LVM for partition management, yes.  If not, no.
<dabaR> Hald: if I see correctly, it will not remove the packages that package broke.
<halvor> i need the network docklet pretty much :S
<dabaR> Hald: a positive scorwe usually means good times.
<freaky[t]_> gdb, im not using LVM and i dont know what partition management you mean?
 * xNinja looking for a fancy .bashrc files to use...like coloring and stuff like that
<dabaR> LeChacal: does it offer a package which would have update-grub2?
<gdb> freaky[t]_: "partition management" is the management of allocated disk paritions and unallocated empty disk space.
<freaky[t]_> gdb,  isnt there any program which can do that like partition magic can do under windows?
<dabaR> LeChacal: the linux file, on mine it is called 10_linux
<Joelito> so, am I the only one with firefox "g_prgname" problem?
<Hald> dabaR: oh. ok... could it be flam3 package, because that one did not get upgraded?
<dabaR> Hald: that one is not installable, from what I can make out
<gdb> freaky[t]_: GNU parted may, but I don't know for certain.  It's worth looking into, however.
<freaky[t]_> ok thanks
<gdb> freaky[t]_: parted being Partition Editor. :-)
<Hald> dabaR:  electricsheep: Beroende of: flam3 (>= 2.7.13) Is not installable
<LeChacal> dabaR: there are several packages with update-grub2 in it and here is the pastbin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3efd3160
<Hald> woops, some swewnglish :)
<Hald> -w+e
<dabaR> meaning electricsheep depends on flam3, which is not installable
<Hald> yhea
<Alacard> Anyone care to help me fix a failed GRUB boot loader?
<Hald> I have an older version of electricsheep installed, dabaR
<iugrina> hi all. I've just updated ubuntu and now i'm having some really strange problems with "bus error"s with almost all gtk applications
<irc_newb> hello all can someone help me with my ssh server?
<dabaR> Hald: in other words, uninstall that package, and you might have to find a different installation path than the repositories.
<Szenti> +server irc.mibbit.com
<darthmaul> ciao
<Szenti> hi all
<dabaR> Alacard: what is failed about it?
<LeChacal> dabaR: the packages that have update-grub2 in it are architecture specific and only two look to match me one being grub-pc or grub-coreboot not sure which would work for me, the rest are for intel Macs or eee pcs.
<Slart> hmm, I just installed matlab on my 64bit karmic system.. I installed from a mounted iso and I figured that since the install is finished I would unmount my iso.. but now it complains that it's still in use.. so I run lsof to see what is using it.. and apparently a process called   dbus-daemon is using a file on the iso.  dbus-daem 10123       root  mem       REG                7,0       163216       3402 /mnt/iso/update/bin/glnxa64/libexpat.so.1   . What is t
<dabaR> LeChacal: weird stuff. I know how to manually fix your problem, but maybe a better solution would be the grub-pc, not sure.
<Alacard> thanks dabaR, I have reinstalled Ubuntu several times & it errors out on boot w/ "error: file not found" w/o any error code
<COLDHELL> Hello, somebody nows how i cant coneect two monitors, two keyboards and two mouse two one CPU and make work like a two computers?
<dabaR> LeChacal: paste that linux file from the /etc/grub.d dir.
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  ive heard of it being done. but not sure how ya do it.
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3efd3160
<l33tkg> hi ..i am playin in ubu the battle for wesnorth ..when i am playing to official server the sound stop and the game stucks ....
<dabaR> Alacard: so you can not install ubuntu is what you are saying?
<Scott__> not possible coldhell
<Szenti> Slart, reboot? :)
<Alacard> the install finishes, but it's like it isn't loading the boot loader
<COLDHELL> Dr i saw it in one place, everything done...
<Slart> Szenti: that's kind of cheating.. isn't it? =)
<Alacard> I have 3 physical drives, 1 IDE HD, 1 IDE CD and 1 SATA HD
<COLDHELL> Scott it's
<irc_newb> for some reason, when i login locally to my server, i can ssh into from remote just fine; as soon as i log out locally though, i can't ....
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  yep. i recall seeing articals on doing it.. and i even recall some specilized disrto/hardware that could expand that idea to be several  'multi seat pc's' on one box.
<jarray52> I can run an xserver and then a gnome-session from the command line, but Ubuntu does not boot. The kernel is booting, but something is failing afterwards. Anyone know what programs run after the kernel loads?
<dabaR> LeChacal: please also pastebin /etc/default/grub
<dabaR> Alacard: why do you figure it is the boot loader?
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  i belive the proper term to google for woukld be 'multiseat'
<COLDHELL> The one that i saw was without any hardware, just a double output video card and thats it
<switch10_> COLDHELL: I have 2 keyboards, 2 monitors, for my laptop.  the two monitors are set up one on top of the other, and its kind of like 2 computers
<COLDHELL> ok mulltiseat
<COLDHELL> Switch10 hows the deal?
<Alacard> hrmm... now that I think about it, it could be that it isn't finding the partition it's looking for
<Alacard> The actual error is 2 lines but this is it:
<Alacard> GRUB loading.
<Alacard> error: file not found
<dabaR> irc_newb: explain that again.
<FloodBot4> Alacard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeddy> hello
<switch10_> COLDHELL: what?
<Dr_Willis> Proper Multi-Seat X Support Is On The Way    http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQxMg
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3d520094
<teadict> where were the splashes stored?
<dabaR> Alacard: so in other words it is not bootable?
<Alacard> nopers
<Dr_Willis> 'While multi-seat computing has been available on Linux for years, it's often been a chore to setup and required some time.'
<Hald> dabaR: weird. I reinstalled electricsheep and get no broken packages now. But the application wont lauch. All it says is "Finish" or "complete" (translated)
<shashike> hello  all!!!!
<irc_newb> i have a box setup with ubuntu server 9. when i login at the physical computer, i can go to my other computer and ssh just fine. when i log out of the physical server, i can no longer ssh from my other pc
<shashike> i  have  a  problem  wine vs playonlinux
<COLDHELL> switch10 of the setup of the multiseat
<shashike> what is the best??
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  and google  points us to -------> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  seems step 1 is to downgrade GDM back to the old version
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  and thats about all i know on the topic. :) im just 4reading the wiki pages.
<guntbert> !best | shashike
<ubottu> shashike: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Alacard> any thoughts on the no-boot?
<Hald> dabaR: oh, I got it working after mixing with the config file. Thank you for the help! BTW do you know if I can prevent a package from ever getting updated? You see, I have a patched Xfig and I don't want that buggy upgrade package
<guntbert> irc_newb: what messages do your get?
<shashike> but what is best for me  wine  or  playonlinux??
<shashike> coz  i am a newbie!!
<dabaR> Hald: no, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  theres a company called 'Userful' that makes a comercial product (free personal use licenese also) that make it easier.
<abel408> Hey everyone. I'm trying to figure out how to install drivers for the ATI Remote Wonder Plus. It seems like people are having success installing these remotes to work with ubuntu, but I have no idea what they are installing.
<jarray52> Alacard: Do you have a problem with no booting?
<COLDHELL> i tried that
<Dr_Willis> !info desktop-multiplier
<ubottu> Package desktop-multiplier does not exist in karmic
<dabaR> LeChacal: run /etc/grub.d/10_linux, and post the output to pastebin again, please.
<irc_newb> disconnected. no supported auth. methods avail.
<Alacard> yes, I am getting a generic error, I must be partitioning it incorrectly or something
<COLDHELL> but for some reason its only see the two keyboard, two mouse and only one monitor
<irc_newb> i have it setup for keys. no passwds
<jarray52> Alacard: What version of Ubuntu?
<jeff1140> Hello
<Alacard> I get "GRUB loading.  error: file not found"
<jeff1140> Anyone here?
<Alacard> 8.04.3
<Dr_Willis> COLDHELL:  could be a limit of the free version.. ive no idea.
<jeff1140> I need help
<Dr_Willis> !ask | jeff1140
<ubottu> jeff1140: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeff1140> on Ubuntu
<jarray52> Alacard: Can you press "esc"?
<teage> is it bad to be a noob
<Hald> jeff1140: just tell us!
<Alacard> during the boot process?
<COLDHELL> !info desktop-multiplier
<ubottu> Package desktop-multiplier does not exist in karmic
<teage> i mean
<teage> how long do i have to be a user before im not called a noob?
<jarray52> Alacard: yes. Usually, grub counts to 5. Can you press "esc" in this period of time?
<jeff1140> I have a NVIDIA 5200FX 256MB Graphic card and I can't get my correct resolution to come up
<Alacard> nopers, I don't get that far
<jeff1140> It doesnt see my Max Resolution
<Alacard> thank you very much for your time jarray52
<jeff1140> My Max resolution is 1366x768 and it sees 1024x768 as the highest
<dabaR> teadict: who called you a noob?
<guntbert> teage: we don't call anyone a noob here - be welcome to listen and learn (and soon to help) :-)
<Slart> !info desktop-multiplier dapper
<ubottu> 'dapper' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Slart> bah
<jarray52> Alacard: Do you have a live CD or Ubuntu on a flash drive?
<Alacard> I do
<Alacard> booting live CD now
<Hald> jeff1140: ok. maby you have to modify the configuration files manualy. take a look at /etxX11/xorg.conf... That is if you have one. In karmic You don't
<jeff1140> I am using Karmic
<tobiasz> I cannot install 190.42 driver which is now stable, it gives me some error and quits installing, everything was fine before formatting and reinstalling Ubuntu
<jeff1140> Also, I can't enable desktop effects and I have the right driver installed
<tobiasz> fuck fedora shit distro
<Slart> !language | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tobiasz> I cannot install 190.42 driver which is now stable, it gives me some error and quits installing, everything was fine before formatting and reinstalling Ubuntu
<Slart> tobiasz: what is the error?
<Hald> jeff1140: Then you probably need to create the config file
<irc_newb> ok here's my question. i have a box setup with ubuntu server 9. i have openssh installed and it works fine, but only when i login to the server with the keyboard first. i cannot simply power on then ssh from another computer. what have i misconfigured?
<tobiasz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/345556/
<jeff1140> How?  I am new to Linux
<Hald> jeff1140: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318677&page=3 and search google for configs of your card
<tobiasz> Slart http://paste.ubuntu.com/345556/
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a638a75
<tobiasz> jeff1140 do never EVER touch fedora
<Slart> irc_newb: hmm.. you installed the regular ssh server?
<irc_newb> openssh-server
<Hald> tobiasz: why not?
<tobiasz> Hald it's a completely worthless piece of poo, which doesn't work at all and nothing is good about it
<Slart> irc_newb: afaik it should work without a user logged in.. you're not doing something else when the user logs in? updating firewall rules? something else with the network?
<Hald> tobiasz: oh. didn't know that
<tobiasz> Hald couldn't do a signle thing I could think of on that worthless OS
<guntbert> irc_newb: please check /var/log/auth.log on the target
<stedy> any one familiare with pbuilder? and could explain to me how to get ridd of this error msg? #docbook-to-man debian/minidlna.sgml > minidlna.1
<stedy> touch build-stamp
<stedy>  fakeroot debian/rules binary
<stedy> dh_testdir
<stedy> dh_testroot
<FloodBot4> stedy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stedy> dh_prep
<tobiasz> Hald even sound didn't work
<irc_newb> ok hang tight
<LeChacal> dabaR: you said that you could fix it by hand where you talking about just changing /boot/grub/grub.cfg to have all of the kernels like in the /boot/grub/kernel file?
<tobiasz> Hald on Sound Blaster Live! the sound didn't work = worthless distro
<Slart> tobiasz: well.. that wasn't very helpful.. why not try the binary driver from the nvidia site instead.. perhaps that works better
<irc_newb> i can ping the server...
<irc_newb> hold on and ill check the log
<Hald> tobiasz: yhea? I used fedora 3 or something and it workt good as of what I remember. The problem was the upgrades and RPM system... it suckt
<tobiasz> Slart I just downloaded the *.run binary
<dabaR> LeChacal: quite weird. Yes, that would be the manual solution.
<tobiasz> Slart but I don't quite seem to have any idea if I can run it just like that
<Slart> tobiasz: this is the ubuntu support channel.. if you want to vent off some steam about some other distro do it in #ubuntu-offtopic or some other channel, please
<guntbert> !ot | Hald
<ubottu> Hald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dabaR> LeChacal: does cat /usr/sbin/update-grub|grep grub.cfg provide output?
<stedy> any one familiare with pbuilder? and could explain to me how to get ridd of this error msg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/345558/
<Slart> tobiasz: that's what I do.. you just have to shut down gdm first..
<Alacard> is there a way in pidgin to get rid of "so and so joined..." or "so an so left..." so I don't get all that spam?
<Hald> guntbert: oh sorry. jeff1140 how goes, find anything on google for your card?
<dabaR> stedy: seems like a permission problem. :-/
<jeff1140> no
<LeChacal> dabaR: no that doesn't give anything
<jeff1140> Can you guys find it for me please?  I really want Ubuntu to work
<Slart> tobiasz: of course.. the supported way is to install the driver package in the ubuntu repos.. but you seem to be getting packages from somewhere else anyways
<jeff1140> It's a NVIDIA 5200FX 256MB and my Desktop's max resolution is 1366x768
<stedy> dabaR: yes it is, but i sudo pbuilder.. and the problem also exist in launchpad ppa..
<dabaR> stedy: that first line is the command you use?
<Dr_Willis> Alacard:  i think theres some plugin's for pidgin for that.. I reccomend using a better irc client however.
<Slart> tobiasz: so open a terminal.. run "sudo service gdm stop" to stop X .. this will get you a text prompt.. now you run "sudo sh NVIDIAblablabla.run" and let it do it's thing.. make sure you have the compiler stuff setup first.. you might want to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" before installing the nvidia driver
<Hald> jeff1140: are you sure you have the right drivers?
<dabaR> LeChacal: and please pastebin the output of apt-cache show grub
<dabaR> LeChacal: also, aptitude search grub
<jeff1140> yes
<jeff1140> Driver 173
<jeff1140> I go into the NVIDIA Setting and it recognizes my graphic card
<stedy> dabaR:  sudo pbuilder build minidlna_1.0.16.3-ppa1-1.6.dsc
<irc_newb> @guntbert what i am looking for in the log
<guntbert> irc_newb: you look for lines from the time when you tried to log in - and succeded - and others when you didn't suceed - find any differences - the server often logs more detailed then it tells the client
<madagascar27> i tried to make install ubuntu by CD and it messed up in the middle so now I have a 19GB partition of nothing how can I get back that space
<Hald> jeff1140: press alt+f2 and type gksu nvidia-settings
<LeChacal> dabaR: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m643b8731
<jeff1140> ok
<jeff1140> now what?
<dabaR> stedy: LeChacal super weird.
<dabaR> sorry stedy
<dabaR> LeChacal: super weird. AFAICT you don't have grub 2 installed.
<Hald> jeff1140: I have no nvidia card so I don't know what the settings are. You can't change resolution there?
<dabaR> LeChacal: you sure you did a fresh install?
<jeff1140> I can but my max resolution isnt listed
<Hald> oh darn
<Gartral> why is there no torrent link on the website?
<Hald> what is your max res?
<LeChacal> dabaR: yes i did a fresh install because i was waiting to do the install until i could get win7 from MSDN-AA
<jeff1140> 1366x768 but it says that 1024x768 is my max
<jeff1140> Hald, I got to go.  Will you be here in like an hour from now?
<guntbert> !torrents | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Hald> jeff1140: yhea, maby. yell at me!
<jeff1140> ok
<traveler_> while doing a ./configure i get the error that "usb.h" is not found BUT libusb is installed. however, i know where lib.h is located, how can i tell this Mr ./configure?
<Gartral> guntbert: need UNR torrent!
<dabaR> LeChacal: try the manual edit.
<Slart> !find usb.h
<ubottu> File usb.h found in apcupsd-doc, doc-linux-html, doc-linux-ja-html, doc-linux-nonfree-html, hwb (and 25 others)
<dabaR> Show me what you come up with before you save.
<guntbert> Gartral: from the link you got from ubottu: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ (way down the page)
<Slart> traveler_: you mean libusb-dev , right?
<traveler_> Slart: no
<Slart> traveler_: try installing libusb-dev and see if it works then
<mdt> Hi all ... I've got a problem with X on my laptop.  Tried to get 2 heads working -> fail.  Now I just want it back working as b4.  I put the original /etc/X11/xorg.conf file back in place but can now only start X as root.
<QAH> If I make some modifications to ubuntu server edition to my liking, how can I create a new ubuntu server install disc that has my config on it instead of installing the default ubuntu server.
<mdt> NO errors in log file
<mdt> just fails
<dabaR> LeChacal: Here is the summary of how I understand the situation: grub somehow uses the grub.cfg file instead of menu.lst, but your update-grub updates the menu.lst file instaed of the grub.cfg file.
<mdt> ~.Xauthority files deleted before trying, btw ... so that's not the prob
<Slart> QAH: there are some tools to create customized install discs.. and right now I can't remember the name of any of them =/
<QAH> Slart: Oh ok
<traveler_> Slart: what are angels like you doing in a webchat?
<irc_newb> could this be a problem with the config file?
<Slart> traveler_: avoiding work.. aren't we all? =)
<traveler_> Slart: BIG thanks, u helped me alot
<Slart> traveler_: you're welcome
<QAH> Here is another question. How can I do an unattended install of ubuntu server (if possible)?
<Slart> QAH: have a look at a tool called remastersys.. I'm not sure if it's up to date and so on..you'll have to check that yourself
<mordof> how do i turn off gnome-panel?
<irc_newb> this was in my log file /etc/log/auth.log WARNING: /etc/ssh/moduli does not exist, using fixed modulus
<guntbert> !automate | QAH
<ubottu> QAH: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mordof> just for this session i mean
<QAH> Thanks a lot guys.
<irc_newb> could that be anything
<LeChacal> dabaR: i just remember that right after my install of 9.10 i was having fan problems and added "# kopt=root=UUID=xxXXX ro acpi_enforce_resources=lax" to my "/boot/grub/menu.lst" file and then did "sudo grub-update" but now i dont see that in any of my menu.lst file or its basckup. I wonder if when i did that it changed something.
<guntbert> !who | irc_newb
<ubottu> irc_newb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jarray52> Alacard: Is there a list of boot configuration files and the order in which they are run on a default Ubuntu 9.10 install?
<michael___> is there a download manager in linux like there is for windows - the one in windows i had would download from multiple sources at once - thus increasing speed  (download accelerator)
<irc_newb> sorry
<jarray52> Is there a list of boot configuration files and the order in which they are run on a default Ubuntu 9.10 install?
<nellmathew> hey guys does anyone know how to make synaptic or update manager use aptitude instead of apt-get?..
<guntbert> irc_newb: no, thats is no problem - look for "pubkey" maybe
<dabaR> LeChacal: that does not ring any bells here. Are you gonna manually edit grub.cfg?
<nellmathew> michael____, multiget ( sudo aptitude install multiget )
<nellmathew> michael___, multiget ( sudo aptitude install multiget )
<michael___> thanks nell
<Slart> michael___: I'm not sure if there's anything of the same caliber.. we get this question every now and then and I haven't seen a really good answer to it. There are some simpler download managers.. some work as plugins in firefox.. some stand alone
<LeChacal> dabaR: yea now i am going to just manually edit grub.cfg and see what that changes.
<irc_newb> !guntbert i see something about the pubkey but there's no error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: apt-get / aptitude is just a front-end to dpkg, I believe.
<QAH> Slart: This remastersys thing is wonderful! But since it makes a live cd, how do I install that live cd?
<Slart> QAH: I'm not really sure.. I haven't used it myself.. but the normal desktop install cd's are live cd's as well.. perhaps it's the same thing with this
<mobi-sheep> Slart: The best download manager is wget, perhaps GUI wget? :)
<QAH> Slart: Ok, but I will be using the server edition which has no desktop.
<datz> Hi, I can't seem to find/remember keyboard shortcut to fall back to shell, anyone know?
<QAH> Slart: So do you know how to install ubuntu manually?
<michael___> what could be causing sda4 to be detected as (hd0,0) in grub?
<Slart> mobi-sheep: isn't it called gwget? =)
<soio> QAH: remastersys creates a desktop launcher named Install Custom Live that will do what you need
<nellmathew> QAH: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Slart> QAH: ouch.. no, I have no idea, sorry
<QAH> soio: Oh ok. So it automatically puts a desktop on the live cd?
<D9> Hi, is there an EASY way to move about 50 large files between two ubuntu linux computers that are sitting next to each other and connected by a router?   or a hub i have a hub also.
<soio> QAH: It reproduces the same system you started from
<Slart> D9: sshfs if you have ssh setup.. or nfs.. or ftp..
<mobi-sheep> D9: Nautilus have that "Connect To Server" feature. Ensure both machines have ssh installed.
<Slart> D9: samba would work too.. although if both are linux systems that's a bit weird
<QAH> soio: Ok, so since I am going to be using the server edition and I don't plan to put a desktop environment on there, I guess it will be harder to install.
<guntbert> irc_newb: try from the end of the file towards the beginning (or you just try to ssh in *now* and look at the log file afterwards) (again from the end)
<D9> slart, samba is terrible
<Drknzz> Hi guys! how can i know the version of my wireless drivers and update them?
<mobi-sheep> Slart: I discovered about samba4 recently!
<Dr_Willis> D9:  theres also rsync
<Slart> D9: yes.. but it works.. kind of.. sometimes at least =)
<tsoporan1> Hello, I have this strange problem ... don't know if anyone else has had it, but whenever I try to open a secondary hard drive attached to my computer via Places or double clicking the desktop drive all my desktop icons dissapear. Trying to access it again after that from Places doesn't respond, it looks like its loading but nothing happens. Any ideas? I know thi is pretty vague ...
<datz> Anyone know shortcut to drop gui and go to shell screen?
<syrius> how to I keep the metadata with mp3 files when I convert them to a lower bitrate in winff?
<Slart> mobi-sheep: samba4? new version?
<Dr_Willis> datz:  dont want to try 'sudo service gdm stop' ?
<jimcooncat> D9, you might as well get ssh set up. Then sshfs is easy.
<irc_newb> guntbert: can i paste a piece of it?
<mobi-sheep> Slart: I don't know. I haven't messed around with it but from the looks of it, it's for *nix.
<Slart> datz: Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3 and so on
<Slart> datz: Alt+F7 to get back
<datz> humm
<soio> QAH: I just made my modifications starting from desktop edition installed in a virtual machine, and after that I used remastersys and now I have the file customdist.iso in which I get all my modifications. I used this iso to create a usb installation, but you're free to install it like it's a new iso ...
<guntbert> !pastebin | irc_newb
<ubottu> irc_newb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mdt> Anybody know why X might fail to start when startx is run by a normal user, but starts OK when startx is run by root?
<D9> D9 is there an easy way for a non computer expert.  A windows user.  someone who is unfamiliar with the command line.  Some one who has been messign around with samba for 3 days because i was told it is easy and could work between two linux systems.  EASY EASY, I am not a linux professional and do not want to be. I just need to move some data files from one system to another.
<QAH> Ok thanks for the help guys
<datz> thanks Slart
<QAH> I am going to try everything
<radioman-lt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic70cVN5IdQ
<QAH> Bye
<Slart> mobi-sheep: hmm... well.. I think I'll stick to nfs for now.. perhaps in Ubuntu 14.04 Asthmatic Aardwaark =)
<mordof> is there a shortcut key for launching a terminal?
<Slart> datz: you're welcome
<frankely> hey guys what is better install from synaptic or install a .deb package?
<irc_newb> guntbert: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d45bab1ab
<Slart> mordof: Alt+F2 will get you a run-dialog.. I don't think there is a shortcut to start a terminal directly
<mdt> D9 how 'bout rsync?
<D9> jimcooncat: can that be done in a gui?
<guntbert> mdt: you'll have to look into the logs /var/log/Xorg.....
<frankely> hey guys what is better (recomended) install from synaptic or install a .deb package?
<mobi-sheep> mordof: I use Gnome-Do -- I bring it up and type "terminal'
<Slart> mordof: you could of course create one in the compiz configuration thingy
<Dr_Willis> mordof:   you Can make one if you are using compiz fairly easially.. or i recall normal gnome has a way to do it also
<mordof> Slart: k, ty. disabling gnome-panel.. just trying to make sure i can still access stuff
<D9> mdt, i have no idea, I dont know what that is or how easy it is.
<mordof> compiz is disabled
<mdt> guntbert: no errors at all in the logs :(
<Slart> frankely: synaptic with the standard repos would be the easiest, I think
<datz> Slart: know about adjusting shell text size at all?
<jimcooncat> D9 -- I'm not sure, you could try installing openssh-server from synaptic
<frankely> im gonna install oracle 10g, what will be the best way?
<Slart> mordof: I'm not sure if Alt+F2 depends on the gnome-panel..
<mdt> D9: try man rsync from a terminal window ... there are some examples in the man file ... it's very easy
<chun> Can anyone help with the following error with apt-get update in a new karmic install? W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<D9> mdt does that requier a sever?
<Slart> datz: mm.. with the old grub you added a resolution code.. something like VGA=81 (the codes are available on the net).. but with the new grub I'm not sure any more.. there's probably a way to change it somewhere
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 has a way yiou can change the initial screen 'res' see the files /etc/default/grub  I belive
<karma_police> i'm afraid to mess with grub.. at least grub2 anyways.. its fragile
<datz> Slart: ok, I'm on old grub here
<D9> slart will ssh allow me to see both drives in the file manager?
<mdt> D9: if the 2 boxes are both on the same LAN (ie connected via a router as you say) then no ... peer to peer
<Dr_Willis> D9:  sshfs lets you 'mount' the remote machine via ssh to a local directory.
<guntbert> irc_newb: what I see: are you working as root (with a different name)?
<melik> http://omploader.org/vMzJleg | :D:D:D:D finally got it to work
<Slart> D9: sshfs will let you mount a remote folder on your own filesystem.. so you see something like /media/removedrive  that contains all the files from the remote computer
<Slart> D9: then you can use nautilus as normal
<Ubuntu_User> Ummm How do I find out what Graphics Card I have?
<irc_newb> guntbert: i am using "tristan"
<cellofellow> I just got emailed a .pmd file, which is Adobe Pagemaker. Anybody know anything that can open that?
<Slart> Ubuntu_User: lshw -C display  might work
<D9> slart, so I have to use the terminal to set it up?
<dabaR> irc_newb: that is when you log in locally too?
<nellmathew> hey guys anyone know how to find out the "recommends" of a package? not the missing recommends, just the ones that might be offered alongside a package (the package is already installed btw, i want to know what recommends were installed alongside).
<karma_police> how do you mount a folder from your local machine so that it can be seen over a mixed(linux/windows) network?
<irc_newb> guntbert: yes
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  you 'share' a directory or some how create a share. that the other machines then can access
<Dr_Willis> !samba | karma_police
<cellofellow> karma_police: Samba (windows networking) is best for that.
<ubottu> karma_police: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> D9: that's the way I did it the last time.. there might be a gui way .. perhaps some kind of "connect to another computer"-wizard somewhere
<D9> thanks Dr_Willis
<D9> thanks slart...
<Slart> D9: you're welcome
<D9> will give it a try
<Dr_Willis> D9:  the gnome connect-to-server wizard uses sftp i think.    sshfs is similer in how it works
<karma_police> the folder i am wanting to share is about 500gb. is that still logical using samba?
<jarray52> I believe I have a problem with gdmsetup
<jarray52> Does anyone have experience with this file?
<guntbert> irc_newb: you last line was probably directed at dabaR
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  size dosent matter.
<karma_police> cool
<Ubuntu_User> Ok...
<dabaR> irc_newb: did you try with just a username and password instead of keys?
<irc_newb> oh whoops
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: is that what they tell you?
<irc_newb> not yet..
<karma_police> is there a samba gui yet? or is it all still command based?
<dabaR> irc_newb: sounds like a problem with the key almost.
<dabaR> But anyway, try that if you run out of ideas.
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  the gui'd ive seen are rather annoying.. and 'swat' has been  a gui for it for years..
<irc_newb> dabaR: i'll try that now...
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  but its best to learn how to config it by hand.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<mobi-sheep> !info gadmin-samba | karma_police :(
<ubottu> karma_police: gadmin-samba (source: gadmin-samba): GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-2 (karmic), package size 118 kB, installed size 424 kB
<karma_police> ty
<da65> hi all
<da65> happy holidays
<da65> if I install bunt sever do I GET ROOT?
<da65> opps sry for caps
<guntbert> !enter | da65
<ubottu> da65: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> !root | da65
<dabaR> !root | da65
<ubottu> da65: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<da65> geez
<mdt> Anybody know why X might fail to start when startx is run by a normal user, but starts OK when startx is run by root?
<da65> lighten up
<dabaR> mdt: permissions.
<irc_newb> dabaR: it works fine with just using the password...
<dabaR> irc_newb: you have to revisit your key setup, I think.
<karma_police> matrix.. hehe
<dabaR> irc_newb: did you follow a tutorial, or how did you set that up?
<da65> guntbert:  go away for a bit plz
<commodore256> 
<guntbert> da65: ?
<da65> deb etchserver end of life is soo
<D9> Dr_Willis: I down loaded open ssh server and client... can't find it in the menu
<da65> soon
<mdt> dabaR: what permissions?  .Xauthority files removed and still does not work ... no errors in logs
<irc_newb> dabaR: i did, sort of.. but it works when i'm logged in locally. could it be a permission issue?
<Dr_Willis> D9:  thats because they are cli tools.
<da65> can I get root on bunt server?
<dabaR> mdt: well, that sounds like the kind of thing that would be caused by permissions, don't you think?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | D9
<ubottu> D9: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dabaR> irc_newb: dunno, what are the steps you took?
<brody_> does someone know why when i try to edit the grub boot loader via menu.lst (/boot/grub), there is nothing in the document?  I need to clear up the boot loader after my recent install.
<dabaR> !grub | brody_
<ubottu> brody_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dabaR> brody_: seems pretty informative.
<irc_newb> dabaR: installed openssh-server, configured it to work only with keys....
<da65> merry xmas all btw
<Ubuntu_User> how do I configure my graphics...do I need to download a driver or can python do it?
<dabaR> Heh
<mdt> dabaR: absolutely ... I just can't find anything wrong with the permissions :(
<Dr_Willis> brody_:  if you just did a clean install of 9.10  - you are using grub2. not grub1. there is no need for a menu.lst with grub2
<hidalgo> hello
<dabaR> mdt: there may be more things than just that .XAuthority
<dabaR> like .gdm
<dabaR> or something like that.
<da65> guys, do I get root on server installation?
<brody_> dabaR - thanks, i'll check that out
<dabaR> da65: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<da65> used deb for years
<Dr_Willis> da65:  login as your admin user and use 'sudo' properly
<karma_police> i did a clean install not too long ago and it didn't prompt to update grub2 till i ran the updates
<brody_> Dr_Willis- i guess this is grub2, but it's still cluttered with other versions
<da65> but do I get root?
<Dr_Willis> a clean install would install grub2....
<irc_newb> dabaR: when i setup up the server, i set it to automatically encrypt my home dir, could that be why? it can't compare the keys because they;re encrypted?
<chun> Can anyone help with the following error with apt-get update in a new karmic install? W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Dr_Willis> brody_:  remove the kernels you dont want. (be carefull)
<LeChacal> dabaR: manually editing my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file worked, ill just have to read more about the new grub and figure out why it doesn't auto update its self, thank you for helping
<Dr_Willis> brody_:  using the package manager, or that computer-janitor tool
<da65> ty dabar
<Slart> da65: the default install doesn't set a password for root.. you get sudo instead.. so no.. you don't get root
<dabaR> LeChacal: yw
<Dr_Willis> LeChacal:  any changes to grub.cfg will get overwritten next time you run update-grub
<da65> ok
<mdt> dabaR: prolly ... but I can't figure out what.  And I would expect some errors in the logs indicating such.
<dabaR> chun: what is the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list? put it on pastebin, please.
<dabaR> mdt: do you have gdm installed?
<Ubuntu_User> ummm did I ask a stupid question?
<dabaR> Ubuntu_User: what exact graphics are you talking about?
<LeChacal> Dr_Willis: i know that, and ill just have to remake the grub.cfg file if i havent found a solution by the next time a new kernel patch comes out'
<dabaR> Ubuntu_User: not so much stupid as unclear.
<pteague> anybody know why amarok2 can't play mp2s?
<Ubuntu_User> overall better graphics...flip...buffering...the works
<Slart> Ubuntu_User: perhaps you didn't give us all the details .. what version of ubuntu.. what graphics card?
<karma_police> when i did a fresh install it prompted some grub2 menu and asked if i wanted to use grub or grub2. i know it was a fresh install also.. maybe it was just an update to grub2
<da65> pteague: maybe your speakers not plugged in
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: looks like they won't on his system...his update-grub is the old version that overwrites menu.lst, and yet his grub reads grub.cfg
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: seen that before?
<Ubuntu_User> Ubuntu 9.10 I don't have a graphics driver for my intel card...I'm relying on python
<Slart> pteague: can you play mp2's with totem? or any other media player?
<D9> Slart, I appreciate the help, but is there anything simple like in windows... that takes like 3 minutes.
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  only when someone does somtning odd like instgalls grub1 some how.
<Slart> Ubuntu_User: python? .. now I'm confused.. how does python help?
<da65> is bunt server ok for webserving?
<mdt> dabaR: yeah (either that or Xdm ... whatever the Xubuntu default is)
<dabaR> mdt: does that start?
<dabaR> the login screen
<pteague> da65: no, mp2s don't show up in playlist... amarok 1.4 played mp2s just fine, amarok2 doesn't seem to know what they are
<brody_> Dr_Willis - alright, thank you, I appreciate it
<dabaR> da65: great.
<irc_newb> dabaR: when i setup up the server, i set it to automatically encrypt my home dir, could that be why? it can't compare the keys because they;re encrypted?
<Slart> D9: not that I know of, sorry
<da65> dabaR: ty
<Ubuntu_User> well it lets me play some games and look at stuff...but is python enough?
<dabaR> irc_newb: could be, I suppose.
<Ubuntu_User> Do I need a driver for my graphics chip?
<da65> pteague: make sure you have all the requires
<mdt> dabaR: yes ... but when i try to log on as my regular user, it just goes back to the display manager logon screen after blanking for a few secs
<karma_police> i made the mistake of trying to install win7 after ubuntu.. ofcourse my grub was deleted.. then when i re dl it it wouldn't recognize the win7
<pteague> Slart: just uninstalled amarok14 today to try amarok2 again... amarok14 plays mp2 just fine
<irc_newb> dabaR: so how would i fix that?
<dabaR> mdt: so it is not X that is not starting, but rather you can't log in.
<dabaR> X has to start for the login screen to show up.
<pteague> da65: wouldn't aptitude/apt-get install all the requires or complain?
<Slart> pteague: it's probably a problem with whatever back end engine amarok uses
<mdt> dabaR: hmmm... lemme think about that
<dabaR> irc_newb: It is beyond my experience.
<da65> crap, deb etch ends soon and I have to change os on my servers
<Slart> mdt: that sounds like X crashing.. it restarts and you end up at the login prompt again
<mdt> Slart: yup that's what I think
<dabaR> mdt: what are the permissions and ownership like on .dmrc?
<da65> leeny does not work with Plask
<da65> lenny
<mdt> dabaR: sec
<irc_newb> dabaR: ty for the insight, ill surf a little
<mdt> dabaR: sry in middle of a reboot atm
<karma_police> i love firefox but it seems to be luggy lately. i don't know if its flash issues or what. What browsers do u all recommend?
<Slart> da65: this is the ubuntu support channel.. there is an offtopic channel for other stuff, #ubuntu-offtopic
<guntbert> da65: maybe #ubuntu-server is the channel for you?
<da65> pteague:  no, some r special Ithink
<da65> guntbert: ty
<Ubuntu_User> Still not clear?
<VirusTB> whats the safest way to set up a Wifi router so none can see it but me?
<dabaR> guntbert: :-)
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  go try the beta of google chrome.
<VirusTB> how do I hide my wifi router??  something With MAC asddresses?
<pteague> Slart: hmm... any idea how to tell which engine it uses? i'm not seeing xine or arts in the depend tree
<VirusTB> addresses*
<billybigrigger> anyone else have a problem launching the run dialog with alt-f2?
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  most routers can hide the ssid i belive,
<karma_police> google dpy too much.. lol
<dabaR> VirusTB: for people not to see it in the list of avail networks?
<karma_police> spy*
<Slart> pteague: it's been a while since I used amarok.. I'm not really sure what it looks like these days.. sorry
<superdump> hello, back again
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  whatever then.. good luck
<karma_police> ty
<karma_police> do you use chrome? and if so do u like it?
<pteague> Slart: oh, what are you using?
<guntbert> dabaR: I admit to feeling a bit mean though :-)
<Slart> pteague: I use quod libet
<chun> dabaR: sorry, missed your message, I've copied sources.list along with the error to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8549967#post8549967
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  it works very well here. It has a great many extenesions.. and i can basically replace  my firefox setup with it now.
<mdt> dabaR: -rw-r--r--
<dabaR> guntbert: I am still on the fence about whether he is serious.
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis<<  dabaR  well I  got a house with 6 housemates, and I dont want em all to use my internet ( I specially bought my own internet connection becaaue I DL and Upload alot)
<dabaR> mdt: your user the owner?
<mdt> dabaR: chmod 77 -> same prob
<mdt> dabaR: y
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  password protect your router/SSID and hide the ssie.
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  password protect your router/SSID and hide the ssid
<Ubuntu_User> Is my problem unanswerable or something?
<D9> is there a lap link program for linux?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis<<  so whats the SSID ?
<Dr_Willis> D9:  a crossover cable (network cable) can normally work
<superdump> http://pastebin.com/m7ad57edf     the lines between 166208-166218 kernel uptime are when i echo -n 3 to /proc/acpi/sleep  and the lines that follow are when i select suspend from the menu in karmic
<Slart> VirusTB: get a router what does some good encryption.. use a good password/passphrase.. then it won't matter if it doesn't advertise itself
<mdt> Ubuntu_User: sry ... what was the Q?
<guntbert> dabaR: I decide twice *not* to report him as troll
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  time to read up and learn about wireelss.. thates the 'network name'
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guntbert> *decided
<D9> Dr_Willis: that is the physical connection, what about the software to make it work?
<Dr_Willis> D9:  ssh can transfer, or other ways.. no need for special softare
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis<<  sorry I know what SSid is (the name you see when you scan for wifi access points)
<heoa> ewook: How can I configure the settings in Ubuntu, similarly as in Archlinux, just /etc/rc.conf? grawity:
<Ubuntu_User> Is python enough or do I need the Driver for my Chip?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis<<  but if I hide it/ how will my PC connect to it?
<superdump> it seems like suspend from the menu isn't issuing the right signals or something
<D9> Dr_Willis: I looked at the directions... it is very complex for someone that does not know linux, and has never used the terminal.
<VirusTB> Slart<< Well I  just got a old crappy $20 wifi router :S
<Alacard> alright, if anyone wants to help a noobie w/ an install, I would greatly appreciate it
<VirusTB> Alacard<<  whats you installing
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , suddenly im not able to see all the high resultions in Preferences->Display. i just see a grey rectangle that covers them. i plugged my laptop to with hdmi to LG screen and played with the resultions to see what is best and suddenly i can see only low resolutions. can tyou help? thanks
<karma_police> you have to specify
<dabaR> chun: your problem is likely temporary.
<Alacard> 8.04.3, I have 2 phystical drives
<Slart> VirusTB: ouch.. hiding your SSID won't help you much then.. it's like locking your door with piece of string and then remove the name plate on the door..
<bluesign> hi, i need some help on setting jabber server on ubuntu
<lampliter> I installed unattended-upgrades as documented in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<Alacard> I am putting / on one and /home on the other, GRUB begins to load then errors out
<Ubuntu_User> Ummm Can Python completely take the place of  a Graphics Driver or do you still need a Graphics driver?
<dabaR> chun: although I am not experiencing it.
<Slart> Ubuntu_User: no, yes
<dabaR> chun: try again.
<D9> Dr_Willis: ubuntu looks so good, I am shocked there is not a GUI for this kind of thing.  I know you linux guys love the technical stuff, but if your going to put out a great program like ubuntu, that is basically an excellent point and click os, why not finish the job. I guess there will be more GUI's for all the tools in a few years.
<lampliter> but it's not automatically installing packages
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis<<  ok  question wheny I plug my LAN cable in I always get two options "Auto eth0" and "Auto Ethernet"
<Iowan> Ubuntu_User: You are not ignored... I suspect you will need a driver, but Can't say I'm familiar with a Python driver
<VirusTB> Slart<<   I think its WEP :S  should I get a router that WPA2 ?? or WPA ???
<Slart> D9: they are adding gui stuff for all kinds of stuff.. but lately it seems they are focusing more on having spinning cubes and animated backgrounds
<chun> dabaR: no luck. Been trying for the past 2 days, and it works fine on my laptop. Just not on this machine...
<Slart> VirusTB: yes.. WEP will take minutes to crack with a modern computer
<Alacard> 2 physical drives, one has / & swap while other has /home, any thoughts?  Errors on grub
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , suddenly im not able to see all the high resultions in Preferences->Display. i just see a grey rectangle that covers them. i plugged my laptop to with hdmi to LG screen and played with the resultions to see what is best and suddenly i can see only low resolutions. can tyou help? thanks
<mdt> dabaR: I've been thinking about what u said re: logging on -vs- starting server.  I think the problem is that a non-root user cannot start X.  gdm is run with root priv's is it not?
<D9> Slart... LOL  yea, thats all cool, but Give me the functionality.
<Slart> D9: =)
<VirusTB> slart ok  question wheny I plug my LAN cable in I always get two options "Auto eth0" and "Auto Ethernet"
<Frizzix> Hello i'm from Italy
<VirusTB> Frizzix<<  hello Im from Africa :P
<Ubuntu_User> Ummm isn't Python there by default when you install ubuntu?
<Frizzix> may i use web cam on my asus eee pc 1000 with xubuntu
<Frizzix> ?????????
<Slart> VirusTB: hmm..I only get auto eth0.. not sure what auto ethernet is about
<Ubuntu_User> Isn't Python there by default when you install ubuntu?
<Alacard> Ubuntu 8.04.3, Won't boot after full install, it's like GRUB can't point to the file system.  Any thoughts?
<Maletor> Does anybody have any idea why I have to go to Preferences -> NVIDIA X Server Settings every time I restart my computer to refresh my overscan settings?
<VirusTB> @ when  I plug my LAN cable in I always get two options "Auto eth0" and "Auto Ethernet"
<mdt> Ubuntu_User: Python is a programming language.  A python interpreter is installed by default when u install ubuntu.
<Maletor> It is getting annoying. Actually the overscan issue as a whole is annoying. How do I fix this without using overscan compensation?
<dtownhero> Maletor: use gksudo nvidia-settings apply your changes and that should work
<Iowan> Ubuntu_User: Python seems to be  necessary, yes.
<hkwhat> teach me python
<VirusTB> Slart<<  question... when you plug in a LAN cable and you get a green light , that means it has internet cnnectivity right??
<YouMust> how do i unbind/unmount a directory?
<Slart> VirusTB: the green light on the network card itself?
<dtownhero> VirusTB: it means you have connectivity to whatever the other side of the cable is plugged in
<mdt> YouMust: umount <dir>
<VirusTB> Slart<<  I just moved into a new student room, and I see a ethernet cable, anbd pluggged it itn, but no signs of connecttity
<mdt> YouMust: see man umount for details
<VirusTB> dtownhero<<  thnks
<Slart> VirusTB: I think that just means your cable is connected properly.. I doubt it checks anything more sophisticated than that
<YouMust> mdt: thx doh xD
<Maletor> dtownhero, ok i did that. It seemed to have just launched the NVIDIA X Server Settings GUI
<dtownhero> Maletor: yes, this will allow you to apply the changes as root, then reboot and it should have kept the settings.
<koen_> greetings ppl :) , i have a question for you guys  you have locations where u can add various places.. so.. i added my whole music list accidentaly.. and i can just remove them seperatly .. and its alot of music..:/ how can i delete the list in the mass ? Shift button doesnt work
<VirusTB> Slart<<  thanks got the answer from dtownhero  :P  I guess I need to check where the cable leads to and what its connected to
<Maletor> dtownhero, thank you
<dtownhero> np
<hkwhat> what room helps me learn code
<Maletor> dtownhero, that did not work
<dtownhero> Maletor: ok, let's take a step back then. What is overscanning and why do you have to keep doing it?
<mdt> dabaR: Maybe not ... perhaps the server starts OK, then crashes when trying to authenticate a non-root client.  If it crashes bad enough maybe it dies before it can log anything.
<VirusTB> Slart<<   128 bit  passprase is 10 characters right?
<farhad> hello!i have installed ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix on my eeepc 900. i found an annoying bug: when i shift to terminal (ctrl+alt+f[1-6]) and return again on X, keyboard doesn't work anymore. how can i suggest this bug to developers?is it a know bug?thank you
<Ubuntu_User> Ok...But I can't configure graphics unless I get a Driver?
<koen_> someone have an idea for my problem?
<Slart> VirusTB: ahm..  I would guess something like 8 bits per character.. but I'm not sure you can count like that
<Alacard> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.3, Won't boot after full install, it's like GRUB can't point to the file system.  Any thoughts?
<Maletor> overscanning is when i plug my computer into my vizio 37" a border of about 100px is blocked out from visible
<VirusTB> Slart<<  ok hold up,  I got a little issue connecting with my ubuntu wifi... on this PC the wifi connnects( this pc is windows)
<Maletor> so i can't see task bar etc.
<VirusTB> Slart<<  whats LEAP /Dynmic WEP ?
<dtownhero> Maletor: ahh it sounds like your monitor has a video resolution that your card is not supporting?
<dtownhero> perhaps that is why you need it, when you saved the changes in the gksudo nvidia-settings can you see them writing to xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu_User, do you know what graphics card , if not , lspci | grep VGA
<Maletor> sort of..... i mean it's a vx37l
<Maletor> it should be able to handle it...
<Juzzy> I'm trying to setup my own repo, and for some reason apt-ftparchive generate /etc/apt/apt-ftparchive.conf is saying i have a corrupt package (which it's not) must be a checkup error somewhere, any ideas where to start on something like this?
<mazda01> how do i unfreeze cairo-dock?
<dtownhero> depends on the video card honestly
<Juzzy> erm checksum
<Slart> VirusTB: I have no idea.. you might want to look that up on wikipedia or similar
<dtownhero> here is what you'll want to do
<nellmathew> hey anyone who uses aptitude and has done a minimal iso / netinst : should sudo aptitude keep-all be my very first command on a bare system? or does it not matter?
<mazda01> all animation has seised and when I try to add xchat app from gnome menu, it doesn't add it. i know i can pgrep cairo-dock, kill it, then restart it but hoping for smoother solution
<Alacard> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.3, Won't boot after full install, it's like GRUB can't point to the file system.  Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> nellmathew,  aptitude is broken atm , use apt-get instead
<nellmathew> BluesKaj, thanks
<gaby_> kikio@hotmail.com
<dtownhero> Maletor: do this, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.txt
<dtownhero> the txt file will be your base to see if changes are taking place
<VirusTB> how do I delet an WIFI that I created :S
<dtownhero> then run the gksudo nvidia-settings again
<dtownhero> save and apply your changes to xorg.conf
<VirusTB>  I turned my ubuntu laptop Wifi into a access point( so my iphone cant connect to the internet) how do I remove this Wifi access pointi created ?
<dtownhero> go back and compare the two files line by line and make sure the changes took place, in theory anything you do with gksudo nvidia-settings should write to the file, but you may have to delete it if they are not changing
<dtownhero> does that make sense?
<VirusTB> n/m found it
<dtownhero> hopefully it does because I'm getting ready to head out
<hkwhat> any one know how to get into control panel for chrome os
<BluesKaj> depending on xorg to save your settings is iffy , dtownhero the kernel source driver is more important
<Maletor> dtownhero, they are exactly the same
<Maletor> however, the xorg.conf file does not mention anything about overscan compensation
<Lenin_Cat> firefox is segment faulting and yes I tryed reinstalling
<BluesKaj> Maletor, make sure you have the correct driver installed for your graphics card.
<Maletor> BluesKaj, i'm positive - i just updated to the latest yesterday
<Maletor> it's version 190.53 for my nvidia 9 series (9800gtx+)
<dtownhero> Maletor: I think your best bet then is backing up xorg.conf to xorg.conf.back
<dtownhero> and then deleting it
<dtownhero> deleting xorg.conf
<JAMD456> Can someone help me fix the boot up screen to the default Ubuntu one? I installed Kubuntu desktop and my boot up splash screen changed also
<Maletor> i already have a file called xorg.conf.backup
<dtownhero> then running gksudo nvidia-settings again
<BluesKaj> Maletor, are you running a large fancy screen ?
<Maletor> BluesKaj, it's a vizio 37" vx37l
<mazda01> i am running nvidia 185.18.36 with a nvidia 6200, i have extra composting enabled and my cairo-dock keeps freezing. is there anything in my xorg.conf i should have to make cairo-dock run smoother
<Lenin_Cat> firefox is segment faulting and yes I tryed reinstalling
<VirusTB> IS THERE  away ro encrypt the data my browser uses ( im on a public wifi network and I want to do some bank transactions)  ??
<BluesKaj> Maletor, try this in the terminal , nvidia-xconfig
<antlarr> anybody has experience with bluetooth & hci devices ?
<Maletor> running gksudo nvidia-settings did not replace my xorg.conf
<Maletor> should i cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<antlarr> hciconfig hci0 up doesn't get it up
<mazda01> Maletor, run, sudo nvidia-config or something like that
<BluesKaj> Maletor, not necessary
<mazda01> Maletor, nevermind, wasn't sure what you were trying
<marcules> Frohe Weihnachten!
<Maletor> what's the init.d to restart X
<Maletor> so i don't have to restart
<bastid_raZor> Maletor: if you're using gdm .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<VirusTB> IS THERE  away ro encrypt the data my browser uses ( im on a public wifi network and I want to do some bank transactions)  ??
<halvor> bye
<goedecke> Hi any body pleas help me i have a problem whit the share internet in my server
<Maletor> it is still overscanning
<Alacard> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.3, Won't boot after full install, it's like GRUB can't point to the file system.  Any thoughts?
<Maletor> but! as soon as i go to prefs -> nvidia x server settings it fixes things and i don't have to touch anything
<JAMD456>  Can someone help me fix the boot up screen to the default Ubuntu one? I installed Kubuntu desktop alongside Gnome and my boot up splash screen changed to Kubuntu rather then leaving the Ubuntu splash screen in place
<goedecke> because 1 have 2 ethernet cards an if i conect the lan card i can't have internet in the server or in the lan
<Maletor> it's as if overscan compensation isn't being written anywhere
<VirusTB> ok.....
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: If you're using https protocol for bank transactions, you are okay. https == HTTP SECURE.
<halvor> hello
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTPS
<manbra> Someone was walking me through a problem
<manbra> But my xorg is blank
<manbra> http://i46.tinypic.com/2ro6bzc.png
<halvor> does anyone use dockey?
<Guest37536> happy christmas everyone! is here somebody who could help me with my skype video problem?
<halvor> *docky
<Otacon22> Is it possibile to use on Gnome a multi monitor set using one monitor for each workspace?
<Guest37536> it show green video from my webcam
<No> server irc.efnet.pl
<Guest37536> i have a ubuntu 9.04
<koshari> Otacon22 you can just use gnome twinview and a split workspace.
<Otacon22> i've already seen
<Otacon22> but it is not what i want to do
<obiwan_> hi guys, please, could anybody type ctrl-s ls in terminal? it's supposed to run forward-i-search but it doesn't. ctrl-r works though, idk why but this happened me at any linux computer i tried
<Otacon22> i want to use one workspace for monitor
<Otacon22> it is possibile with awesome and fluxbox..
<Otacon22> not with gnome.
<eboyjr> Hello :) I have Ubuntu Desktop and I want a window to come up at a certain time (10:00 PM) saying that the computer will shutdown in 60 seconds. The same window that comes up when you click on your username in the top right and select Shut Down. Does anyone have any solutions?
<Maletor> anybody?
<koshari> Otacon22 so whats the diff othr than having the panel available on both screens?
<tsoporan1> Hello, I have this strange problem ... don't know if anyone else has had it, but whenever I try to open a secondary hard drive attached to my computer via Places or double clicking the desktop drive all my desktop icons dissapear. Trying to access it again after that from Places doesn't respond, it looks like its loading but nothing happens. Any ideas? I know thi is pretty vague ...
<Guest37536> iwho could help me with my skype video problem?i have a ubuntu 9.04. It is very important for me, cose i can't get in touch with my mother cose she would like to see my kids
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep<<   so once I use HTTPS im 100% safe even if on the WIFI and a locak Starbucks ??
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: looks like nautilus is crashing
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: what kind of drive is it?
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: All banks should be using https by default.
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: its a hard drive ... or did you mean brand?
<VirusTB> mobi-sheep<<  yes all banks do use it, but what about  email?  I just set my gmail to always use HTTPS .. and facebook??
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: is it an internal drive or a USB drive? What format is it?
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: Its a Western Digital 1TB drive, internal, EXT4
<tsoporan1> It's been working fine until about 3 days ago.
<ivy> how do I stop nm-applet from asking for my password every time I log in!?
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: probably better to mount it with /etc/fstab than with the gnome volume manager.
<ivy> it is doing my head in
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: it is mounted by fstab
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: oh
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: my entry is: /dev/sdb1 /media/Secondary ext4 defaults 0 2  -- I think that is right? It's been a while.
<mobi-sheep> VirusTB: Okay. If it is using https, then everything will be encrypted. The other side of the party have a certificate. Also, I don't know about Facebook.
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: you could run nautilus from the command line (first kill it with pkill) .
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: your fstab is good, nautilus is being a bother though.
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: opening it from nautilus just prints out "Segmentation Fault"
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: installed any nautilus extensions lately?
<tsoporan1> Haven't touched anything, just periodic updates. :/
<cellofellow> :/
<tsoporan1> Actually just before it says seg fault it sas "intializing nautilus-gdu extension"
<Alacard> I am running ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.3 & it won't boot after full install, it's like GRUB can't point to the file system.  Any thoughts would be appreciated
<cellofellow> Segmentation faults aren't fun.
<VirusTB> uhm question.. does BlackBerry pin require your phone to have internet (3g) ??
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: that's not good, though I'm not sure what that extension does mine loads it just fine.
<Zeelot> hey guys, my pages are taking really long to resolve, this is what my network/interfaces file looks like http://pastebin.com/m6da7106a , what could be wrong?
<Zeelot> anyone know?
<Taim> Zeelot: you have comcast?
<Zeelot> no
<Zeelot> dsl here at work
<Zeelot> not sure what it is
<mobi-sheep> Zeelot: Could be the DNS or you have too many Firefox extensions (firefox-bugs)
<Zeelot> I'm using chrome
<cellofellow> DNS resolving is /etc/resolv.conf, doesn't have much to do with your interfaces.
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: I found a fix, which worked.
<Zeelot> ok let me check the file 1 sec
<Maletor> is there any way to install windows 7 from Ubuntu. I want to do this because my biggest flash drive is 2gb (Windows install = 3gb) and I don't have optical drive.
<cellofellow> tsoporan1: oh, good
<jagjr> hi
<mordof> looked up a wiki guide for installing fglrx.. it no longer has the info for 9.04, anyone know a link for it?
<jagjr> does anyone speak german here?
<cellofellow> !de
<Zeelot> should I edit that file if it's wrong? cellofellow?
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jagjr> not for help
<cellofellow> Zeelot: no
<tsoporan1> cellofellow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8353530&postcount=6 -- if you're intrested.
<Zeelot> how should I fix it?
<nellmathew> anyone know how to add the new "ppa:" sources using terminal/cli?
<cellofellow> Zeelot: how is your NIC configured?
<Zeelot> what do you mean? I'm not sure
<mobi-sheep> nellmathew: add-apt-repository <ppa>
<Zeelot> I never edited anything
<nellmathew> thanks mobi-sheep!
<cellofellow> Zeelot: do you use network manager or ifupdown?
<jas72z> fglrx is easy to install through the terminal
<Zeelot> whatever is used by default
<cellofellow> Zeelot: that's network manager. So, it's a dynamic IP address?
<Zeelot> yea it's a cheap router in the office
<Zeelot> the dsl line is a static IP though
<cellofellow> Zeelot: cheap router might be overloaded.
<Zeelot> the other computers are fine
<Zeelot> it's just this linux pc
<cellofellow> Zeelot: what does `time host google.com` show? how slow is it really?
<NManoogian> Is it possible to get Mac's Garageband on Ubuntu? Had tried OS x 86 but it appears that I'm out of primary partitions.
<empemp> i have an egalax touchscreen.   but in normal mode it won't click, any ideas? it should register a click on touch and a click on release
<cellofellow> Zeelot: how's its speed compare to just pinging your router?
<Zeelot> real	0m1.747s
<Maletor> Is there any way to install windows 7 from Ubuntu. I want to do this because my biggest flash drive is 2gb (Windows install = 3gb) and I don't have optical drive.
<Zeelot> going to local pages (local dev server) it's really fast
<Zeelot> like 10 times faster
<cellofellow> Zeelot: is your DNS server the same box as your gateway?
<sync3times> Zeelot, do you have primary and secondary nameservers defined?
<Zeelot> sync3times: where?
<rw> Maletor: check out Virtualbox
<cellofellow> Zeelot: can you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf?
<sync3times> /etc/resolv.conf
<rw> it will allow you to install Windows inside Ubuntu
<manbra> What does section "serverlayout" do
<Zeelot> cellofellow: yea I suppose
<rw> don't try it on a low end pc
<manbra> in the xorg
<aliendude5300> Hi, I managed to break my Xorg.conf file, and I have no backup. I'm stuck in Failsafe VESA mode, and I was wondering how I can fix the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<Zeelot> http://pastebin.com/m325cb208
<Zeelot> cellofellow sync3times the nameserver is wrong I think
<Zeelot> it should be 1.1
<sync3times> aliendude5300,  X -configure will generate a new xorg
<cellofellow> Zeelot: that's odd
 * aliendude5300 tried to follow a guide on the internet to upgrade mesa to get OpenGL 2, but he broke everything... :(
<coldman9> hello
<empemp> i have an egalax touchscreen.   but in normal mode it won't click, any ideas? it should register a click on touch and a click on release
<cellofellow> Zeelot: this resolv.conf file is generated by network-manager according to data it receives from the DHCP server (most likely the router).
<Zeelot> hmm
<aliendude5300> sync3times, http://pastebay.com/78275
<cellofellow> Zeelot: the router seems to be misconfigured to give 192.168.0.1 instead of 192.168.1.1.
<aliendude5300> Thats the error I get when running that command
<sync3times> Zeelot, but you can change it and the results are in realtime without rebooting
<aliendude5300> It was run as root by the way.
<Zeelot> alright I will try
<Zeelot> thanks
<mobi-sheep> cellofellow: Depends on the router. Some router are 192.168.1.1 -- The others are 192.168.0.1
<cellofellow> Zeelot: so what happens is your system waits for 192.168.0.1 to time out before going to the backup internet server.
<Maletor> When I try to format my 250gb harddrive as NTFS i get an error: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process mkntfs no such file or directory
<cellofellow> mobi-sheep: he said it should be 1.1
<mobi-sheep> cellofellow: Oh I didn't see that.
<sync3times> aliendude5300,  its becuase you are already running X.   can you boot up just to text mode?
<aliendude5300> I'll try, do I have to do a full reboot, or can I kill X with Alt-SysRq-K?
<sync3times> aliendude5300, dunno.  on fedora i would tell you to just type init 3,  but ubuntu has different runlevels
<sryque> aliendude5300: switch runlevels and kill X
<sync3times> which sucks by the way
<Maletor> When I try to format my 250gb harddrive as NTFS from disk utility, I get an error: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f /dev/sdb1': Failed to execute child process mkntfs no such file or directory
<rw> sync3times: true
<BluesKaj> aliendude5300, find the right driver for your ati card , then do this: http://pastebin.ca/1725422
<sepidev> hi everybody
<jeff1140> I need help\
<sepidev> i have a question about perl language
<sepidev> ?
<sepidev> can anybody help me'
<sync3times> sepidev, maybe
<tafsen> Hi :) I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and I wanted to try KDE. So I did a 'sudo apt-get install kde-desktop from my terminal. Everything went ok except that I can't connect to my wireless in kde. It works fine in gnome.  Any idea on how I can fix this? My wireless is encrypted with wpa.
<robin__> i am having a sound issue, sounds works fine in rhythmbox and movie player, but i can not get it to work in audacious or xm player anyone know why that would be?
<iceroot> sepidev: #perl
<sepidev> do know about perl6, is it a scripting language like its predec... or it is going to be a compiled language
<sync3times> sepidev, dunno
<sepidev> thanx ...
<iceroot> sepidev: #perl   its like python, using an interpreter
<sepidev> i know. but there is a uncomplete version of perl that is going to change it in various aspcets.
<sepidev> i mean version 6
<iceroot> sepidev: #perl
<sepidev> perl 6
<sync3times> sepidev, what do you do with perl that you are so ... committed to it if I may ask
<sepidev> i want to embed it in my c++ apps.
<sync3times> sepidev,  gah
<sync3times> ptew
<sync3times> toooy
<sync3times> sepidev, good luck with that
<sepidev> it is the link for perl 6 site: http://www.perl6.org/compilers/
<Hilikus> what kernel module do i need to be able to use a hauppauge pvr-150 IR Blaster?
<LjL> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sync3times> ubottu, you are such a know it all
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sync3times> ubottu, don't call me Dave
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sepidev> hey, by the way... i have a big problem with my ubuntu 9.10
<sepidev> it is the ugly font rendering
<sync3times> sepidev, you have fonts?  Cool!
<sepidev> no,no. i mean font rendering in my ubu9.10 is ugly
<sepidev> but is was great when i used ubu9.04
<VirusTB> how do I install Pidign themes on Windows ??
<sync3times> sepidev, maybe its falling back to default fonts.  Maybe you dont have the ones you need installed?
<eboyjr> When my system gets a shutdown message (For example to shutdown in X seconds) how can Ubuntu alert me when I am logged into a GNOME session?
<VirusTB> how do I install Pidign themes on Windows ?? <, guifications **
<sepidev> so, what should i do?
<Alacard> ﻿I am running ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.3 & it won't boot after full install, it's like GRUB can't point to the file system.  Any thoughts would be appreciated
<iceroot> VirusTB: ##windows
<sepidev> sync ..., do u know the solution?
<somebodyelse> I configured this computer running Ubuntu to auto mount a 2nd internal hard drive.  I see in /etc/fstab that the line for the second hard drive does not have UUID= information associated with it.  I am assuming not having this information is why in the desktop gui environment I am unable to access the drive via gui (e.g. in Computer file browser).  Would specifying the UUID value make this available in gui?   If so, how can I determin
<somebodyelse> e or find the UUID value for the particular hard drive device?
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sepidev> urggggg....
<sync3times> somebodyelse, But its mounted and you can see it in the output of the mount command?
<sepidev> hey sync... can you give me a hint about that
<sepidev> ?
<BlueDog> some brazilian here??
<sync3times> sepidev, Its hard.   What application looks bad, what font are you trying to use.  If its firefox, you may not know what font its trying to use.... its a hard question to work on remotely
<sepidev> ok ,....
<VirusTB> how do I install Pidign themes on Windows ?? <, guifications **
<sepidev> it is a global problem
<sepidev> i mean all fonts look bad
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I would like to confirm something.  `blkid` indicates a partition is ext3, but I am able to mount it successfully as ext4.  This is not my computer, but I believe the partition is ext4.  Is `blkid` simply not showing ext4 because it doesn't know or did it calculate the partition to be ext3?
<sepidev> most particularly when i use firefox
<sepidev> but my desktop looks bad too
<sepidev> i changed the font, but to success
<sync3times> somebodyelse, blkid is new for me.   I asked if your drive was mounted, and you did not answer
<rw> sepidev:  gnome-look.org (but beware of the malware on that site)
<sepidev> malware ...?
<rw> yup
<rw> read the scripts, check the deb files before installing
<sepidev> ok
<VirusTB> how do I install Pidign themes on Windows ?? <, guifications **
<somebodyelse> sync3times, Yes, I can see the output of the 2nd drive from `mount`
<rw> better yet, avoid the deb files
<sepidev> i'll do it
<BlueDog> some brazilian here??
<sepidev> is there any issue with deb files?
<rw> BlueDog: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sync3times> somebodyelse, But it does not show up in the gui?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, It does not show up in gui
<ipatrol> How can I print text and graphics from a program?
<rw> sepidevl: a few days ago it was discovered that a deb file on gnome-look containted malware for Ubuntu
<aintaer> Guys I have a problem, when I came home today my wifi suddenly became unavailable
<rw> loads of people were infected
<aintaer> Network Manager says Wireless is disabled
<somebodyelse> sync3times, http://pastebin.com/de2b0e0c /dev/sdb is 2nd hard drive
<sepidev> oh.
<aintaer> with no rhyme or reason why it should be, since it was just working at my workplace
<BlueDog> [rw]: ok.. only wld like support in portuguese
<sepidev> what if i use a virus scanner?
<ipatrol> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sepidev> would it work?
<rw> sepidev: I doubt it
<aintaer> What would cause my wireless to become unavailable?
<sync3times> somebodyelse, does anything get listed in that blkid command?
<sepidev> so lets dismiss it
<ipatrol> what's cups?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, yep http://pastebin.com/d182e6b7c
<rw> aintaer: check if the wifi switch on the laptop isn't turned off, my god I had that happen before and spend hours trying to trouble shoot
<rw> ipatrol: printing software
<aintaer> I did several times, rw
<aintaer> The wifi switch is on
<somebodyelse> hmm, maybe it is an issue with ext3/ext4
<aintaer> I rebooted and checked the bios
<sepidev> i've never ever dreamed of malware in linux?
<aintaer> the bios said the wifi is enabled
<ipatrol> rw: elaborate/link?
<sync3times> somebodyelse, so why dont you put the UUID into fstab and see if it will mount that way
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I did
<rw> sepidev: it's not that hard. When you install a deb file you give it root access. If the guy who made the deb file put nasty code in it, you're screwed
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I then unmounted and remounted it successfully and still nada
<Ben64> i have a text file that is one line, 1000003 characters. How can I insert an <enter> every (n)th character?
<sync3times> somebodyelse, reboot after the change?
<rw> ipartol: google
<somebodyelse> sync3times, O_O reboot?  Are you sure?
<kensanata> Is there a successor to xfontsel that I should be using?
<obiwan_> hi guys, please, could anybody type ctrl-s ls in terminal? it's supposed to run forward-i-search but it doesn't. ctrl-r works though, idk why but this happened me at any linux computer i tried
<manbra> I am dealing with the touchpad problem with eeepc's.  I have SHM config to true, and gsynaptics installed.  The touchpad works in the prefs.  But, when I do sudo gsynaptics in terminal
<sepidev> :(
<manbra> ** (gsynaptics:5027): WARNING **: Using synclient
<manbra> comes up
<sync3times> somebodyelse, no.  But if it mounts correctly with a  mount -a   command, then you should be good to reboot.
<ipatrol> Where is the man for python-cups?
<manbra> any ideas what to do next?
<shashike> hello  all!!!!
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I meant to imply questioningly if it was necessary to reboot.  Perhaps it is just as feasible to restart X or simply log out and back into Gnome?
<rw> sepidev: that's why it's adviced to use trusted repositories. Anything you install from synaptic, software center is trusted and checked for malware by Ubuntu itself.
<shashike> will  norton antivirus 2009 work under wine??
<sync3times> obiwan_, ctrl-s in a terminal is supposed to apply flow control and stop output.
<aintaer> This is really maddening
<aintaer> The wireless device seems to be present
<aintaer> it loads the drivers
<aintaer> except the interfaces are not brought up
<obiwan_> sync3times: that's now what man bash and many webs say, but anyway it doesn't stop flow either
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I will experiment a bit and see what I can come up with.  I will be back.  Thanks for assistance
<sepidev> ok. hey i install some of my app from this wesite: Appnr.
<sepidev> is it trusted or not?
<aintaer> Also now that I look at it, there's a new vboxnet0 device that I've not seen before
<sync3times> obiwan_, works for me
<aintaer> oh that's just virtualbox
<Slart> !info couchdb
<ubottu> couchdb (source: couchdb): RESTful document oriented database, system DB. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 80 kB
<obiwan_> sync3times: line 2969 man bash: forward-search-history (C-s)
<obiwan_> it's supposed to do that, i'm using bash at my term
<diskin> Ben64, something like perl -pne 's/(.{3})/\n$1/g;' file
<obiwan_> and what do you mean with stop flow, prevent info from entering my terminal?
<Ben64> diskin: cool
<karma_police> quick question: is there a way to use google chrome incognito as default?
<sync3times> obiwan_,   ctrl-s will stop the terminal from streaming output
<karma_police> i know how to do it in windows but can't figure it out in ubuntu
<diskin> Ben64, it leaves some unprocessed at the end, needs more debugging
<BoriTori> is there a command line tool to watermark videos ? i need to run this on my server, so no gui.
<sync3times> obiwan_, its a  software flow control  special character that is interpreted by the pty device driver.   The pty device driver should then put the terminal to sleep
<Ben64> BoriTori: mencoder can do it
<obiwan_> ok sync3times thanks, and could you tell me where i can get a man explaining such things?
<BoriTori> Ben64: doesn't mencoder convert the video ? i want to leave the video as it is. just add watermark to it.
#ubuntu 2009-12-24
<sync3times> obiwan_,  Well documentation for tty device drivers is kept in the Hades library.
<utrrrongeeb> obiwan_: Not sure if you've already heard this, but Ctrl-Q will reactivate the terminal after Ctrl-S has stopped it.
<obiwan_> ok i'll try
<obiwan_> maybe that's what happens at my term
<obiwan_> hello , does anybody read me?
<sync3times> <crickets chipping>
<Slart> for some reason I have couchdb installed.. can't really think of a reason why, it doesn't have any databases and an apt-cache redepends couchdb doesn't return anything I can remember installing.. is there some way I can find out *when* it was installed?
<obiwan_> yeah , i'm still getting text even i ctrl s
<obiwan_> so neither stops my flow haha ^-^
<PrototypeX29A> zum vergleich http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TXAliqLA3jY/Sv1XHwjdQlI/AAAAAAAAJ-A/GMZgMmrEWcs/s400/1.jpg
<PrototypeX29A> sorry :)
<PrototypeX29A> wrong chan
<sync3times> obiwan_,    in a terminal,  type  yes.   it will stream a bunch of  y  characters.   Then type   ctrl-s  .   They will stop     type ctrl-c to break out
<diskin> Slart, grep in /var/log/apt ?
<obiwan_> yeahh it did work sync3times !!
<obiwan_> but i don't need c-q to resume, i just type any key and comes back
<diskin> Slart, or /var/log/aptitude
<sync3times> obiwan_,   for your trip to the dark side to be complete.   type    stty -a
<MatBee> acidhax@acidhax-laptop:~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools$ sudo ./adb shell
<MatBee> error: device not found
<Slart> diskin: ah.. did a grep of the entire /var/log tree.. found it in dpkg.log
<Slart> diskin: thanks
<diskin> Slart, right, I forgot about dpkg :)
<phdre> hey all
<erUSUL> Slart: is the new shiny new thing in the ubuntu desktop. http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/11/good-karma-ars-reviews-ubuntu-910.ars/6
<Slart> erUSUL: ahh.. sneaky.. well.. I guess it can stay then.. thanks
<erUSUL> Slart: twice new I tell you XD (sorry for the typo O:) )
<Slart> erUSUL: but it is very very new =)
<karma_police> anyone know how to set google chrome to open incognito by default in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> couchDB... what will theythink of next..?
<diskin> karma_police, how do you do it in windows?
<Slart> karma_police: you can probably change the launcher to include a switch or something
<karma_police> right click on the shortcut and add --incognito to the end of the target name
<diskin> karma_police, so try the same in Linux
<karma_police> i have googled it and have come up with nothing.. a bit ironic
<karma_police> no such menu in linux
<karma_police> my bad.. nevermind.. can't access that menu from the dropdown.. have to make a shortcut
<scoop1> hi all people here, the day before chrismasnight
<MkJackson> hey folks, is there a way in Koala to add an image/picture of my user name?  getting kinda tired of seeing the generic white "body"
<danny> Can someone please tell me how to fsck my ext4 hard drive? I think I've been told many ways but nothing has worked!
<mobi-sheep> MkJackson: System --> Preferences --> About Me?
<scoop1> does anybody use fglrx or real 3d with an ati radeon mobile x700 graphic card?
<bastid_raZor> danny: can you umount the partition or is it your /home or / partitions?
<ubuntu> repositories are the reason my xserver is dead now
<microhaxo> Anyone know of any GOOD guides for tweaking Ubuntu 9.10 for an Eee pc 1000he with 2gb ram?  I want to focus on performance and battery life.
<MkJackson> mobi_sheep: Thanks so much man... was looking in Users/Groups!
<danny> bastid_raZor: it is my / partition
<diskin> scoop1, I used it with 8.10, installed latest driver from ATI
<sync3times> microhaxo, make sure you are running 16bit color.  It helped mine
<Tobiasz> is there any superior way of restoring xserver in 9.10?
<Tobiasz> after the first splash screen there is only black screen
<bastid_raZor> danny:  type sudo touch /forcefsck  ..then reboot it will fsck the partitions you have on boot, afterwards delete /forcefsck
<obiwan_> sync3times: i'm afraid my force is too weak to be accepted by the dark side, nyway i tried em and half don't work. As i see, it's something about gnome-terminal, things are supposed to work different with each terminal, konsole for example _does_ use c-s for forward -i-search as man bash say, so i guess things r a little messed up with bash/terminal
<MkJackson> ok, last question, is there a way to change the loading & login backgrounds?
<scoop1> diskin: does you use it with x700 card diskin? if try the reposity fglrx package, i have blackscreen
<sync3times> obiwan_, of course the terminal programs capture the keystrokes and can do anything they want.  They dont HAVE to pass them onto the slave pty
<aintaer> Okay that was strange
<aintaer> On reading the wifi docs, I found that FN+Fx combo might turn on/off wifi
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I rebooted the machine after `mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1` and correcting the new UUID for the partition in /etc/fstab.  It mounts successfully, however, it still does not appear in gui environment for Gnome.
<Vantrax> anyone know why an administrator account would be unable to log into cups
<diskin> scoop1, yes, x700. but that was on 8.10
<aintaer> so I hit FN+F1 on here, which is hibernate
<aintaer> it hibernates, and when I restart it from hibernation, wifi works again
<microhaxo> 16 bit color?!??!?
<sync3times> somebodyelse, wow, i am surprised
<microhaxo> thats horrible, i dont think the Eee pc 1000he is that bad on performance
<microhaxo> :|
<aintaer> that is strange because I have not used that to turn off wifi in the first place
<microhaxo> it has 2gb of ram and a N280 atom
<forceflow> microhaxo: I have that netbook too
<danny> bastid_raZor: how do I delete forcefsck?
<microhaxo> so it is slow on 32bit?
<diskin> scoop1, here is the file: ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run - found it in my archives
<scoop1> diskin:  ahh, yes this is possible with 8.10, but in 9.10 it's a real nightmare for me to use 3d
<aintaer> So though I don't understand how this is possible, it seems to have fixed my inexplicable wifi woes.
<sync3times> microhaxo,  well it cuts down the amount of stuff it has to send to the graphics port by 33%
<somebodyelse> sync3times, Me too.  The line in /etc/fstab is UUID=036a4e28-5639-4613-a8c4-4b84d7825027 /shared         ext4    noatime,user    0       0
<forceflow> microhaxo: rather
<forceflow> performance is not up to par with winxp, unfortunately
<microhaxo> Ah shit
<sync3times> microhaxo,  60 times a second or so
<bastid_raZor> danny: once you log back in type sudo rm -rf /forcefsck
<scoop1> diskin: thanks for the link but i have 9.10 right now, i think if i change
<somebodyelse> sync3times, and blkid now correctly labels the partition as ext4
<microhaxo> does 16bit look much worse?
<sync3times> microhaxo,  its integrated graphics right?
<danny> bastid_raZor: OK, thanks, that might have been a dumb question!
<microhaxo> yes
<forceflow> microhaxo: are you running that intel driver in EXA or UXA mode?
<bastid_raZor> danny: nope, every one has to learn at some point.
<forceflow> UXA = huge performance boost
<sync3times> somebodyelse, does it see it in disk utility?
<microhaxo> I dont have the netbook yet, its in the mail. I'm just trying to prepare!
<scoop1> does anybody use fglrx or real 3d with an ati radeon mobile x700 graphic card in 9.10 ?? and can give me helping hand?
<microhaxo> Will the Asus super Hybrid engine work in ubuntu? The battery life in windows is 8+ hours, i dont want that to take a shit in ubuntu..
<somebodyelse> sync3times, Yep, I just checked a few moments ago and the disk utility detects the drive and the partition.
<forceflow> microhaxo: there's no eee-control package for 9.10 yet
<microhaxo> damn
<saad_> salut
<forceflow> but you can manually set processor frequency with the gnome applet
<microhaxo> so the battery life will be poor :|
<LjL> microhaxo: i'd forget about it being actually 8+ hours on either system. make it 6-7
<forceflow> which (I think) will achieve the same
<forceflow> I can pull off 8 hours on ubuntu 9.10 with it
<somebodyelse> sync3times, The permissions for the directory that the partition is mounted to are drwxr-xr-x\
<microhaxo> Well, my friend has the 1005ha modem (virtually the same) except for keyboard and she gets 8 hours and 32 min if just typing etc (no wifi)
<captivus> forceflow: You have a netbook?
<captivus> forceflow: Are you running UNR on it?
<digitalaxis> Can someone help me compile Squid?
<microhaxo> I refuse to run UNR
<forceflow> captivus: yep
<microhaxo> i will be running full blown ubuntu
<forceflow> microhaxo: unr is full blown ubuntu with a different skin
<LjL> microhaxo: it's not linux UNR is not full-blown
<Dr_Willis> The UNR releases may be tweaked to work better with a netbook. and you can install the normal gnome desktop on a UNR ionstall
<microhaxo> Dont like that skin
<LjL> uh, it's not *like*.
<microhaxo> i've used UNR
<microhaxo> i dont like the restrictions
<LjL> there are no restrictions
<Dr_Willis> So install the full gnome desktop.
<harushimo> I'm trying to do dual monitor with my ati card, it doesn't work
<forceflow> if you do sudo install ubuntu-desktop on a UNR your UNR install will be equivalent to the regular ubuntu
<harushimo> why is that?
<forceflow> it's just a matter of packaging
<microhaxo> also i will be using this for C programming via shell commands and terminal etc.
<forceflow> no difference, microhaxo
<LjL> and you can do that fine. i do it.
<Dr_Willis> My netbook is my 'video' player. :)
<harushimo> is their way to download ati drivers for ubuntu? I remember 8.1 having them
<digitalaxis> Can anyone help me compile SQUID?
<microhaxo> For me there was a big difference. I didnt like the delay on applications being loaded, i didnt like the 1 process of the same program limit, and i didnt like the skin.
<forceflow> I use it mainly for C++ programming and video indeed :)
<sync3times> somebodyelse, maybe you went behind its back and its pissed.   Is there a way to add the HD through the gui?
<LjL> digitalaxis: why compile?
<microhaxo> That wasn't 9.10 though, it was a version released like 3 months ago.
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I'm not sure.
<digitalaxis> LjL: You have to compile it on linux.
<LjL> uh... no?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I'm not familiar with gui so much, especially Ubuntu.  I personally use Gentoo.
<LjL> !info squid | digitalaxis
<ubottu> digitalaxis: squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE6-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 789 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<LjL> you definitely don't have to compile it.
<digitalaxis> So you plan on just installing the source? Doesnt quite work like that
<LjL> eh... no?
<LjL> !software > digitalaxis    (digitalaxis, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> digitalaxis: typing "sudo apt-get install squid" will download and install it (the binaries, not the source).
<harushimo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> or you can achieve the same thing using Synaptic if you prefer.
<dre> kwin shortcuts anyone knows some
<sync3times> somebodyelse,  same for me
<captivus> forceflow: How do you like the launcher?
<captivus> forceflow: I kinda hate it
<digitalaxis> LjL: Squid doesnt make any binaries for linux that i can find
<digitalaxis> LjL: What is synaptic?
<LjL> digitalaxis: they're *provided by Ubuntu*. in its repositories. please, *read* that page i sent you.
<LjL> Synaptic is the Ubuntu software installer.
<forceflow> captivus: as I said, I got rid of it entirely
<forceflow> :)
<LjL> dre: they might know better in #kubuntu
<forceflow> the launcher and the maximus window manager
<dre> thanks
<forceflow> (which auto-full screens all newly opened apps)
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I do not believe it is supposed to appear there.
<somebodyelse> sync3times, Is it?
<captivus> forceflow: Yeah ... I'm thinking of doing the same.  Does it run well using regular Gnome?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, The second hard drive is mounted at /shared
<forceflow> captivus: yeah, no probs
<captivus> forceflow: Yeah ... Maximus is annoying as hell, too
<sync3times> sync3times, does it have a label?
<captivus> forceflow: Have you tried to run a vm on your netbook yet?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I can access it via /shared in gui, but the owner of the computer wants a shortcut on that part of gui also.
<sync3times> somebodyelse, does it have a lable/   the filesystem?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, No, it doesn't have a label.
<sync3times> somebodyelse,  can you add one with tune2fs or something?
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I will try.
<forceflow> captivus: VM is a bit unpossible
<forceflow> I only have 1 gb of ram in this netbook, that could be it
<captivus> forceflow: Yeah, I assumed as much.  I was going to give it a go, but I figured it would be a stretch.
<carlosns79ubt> who are you?????
<captivus> forceflow: Did you just uninstall maximus and the launcher, or did you otherwise disable them?
<LjL> carlosns79ubt: i could ask the same of you
<forceflow> captivus: just disabled them
<forceflow> there's an option in UNR titled "use regular desktop"
<forceflow> first I enabled that, that got rid of the launcher, and gave me regular gnome desktop
<forceflow> then in startup apps, I removed maximus
<forceflow> and that's it :)
<LjL> forceflow: hmm, i think i heard it had been removed for some reason or another in 9.10...? not entirely sure though
<somebodyelse> sync3times, I unmounted it, then gave it a label using `tune2fs -L shared /dev/sdb1`, remounted it and still it doesn't appear as a shortcut at "Computer - File Browser" in gui.  Again, is it supposed to or is this a feature that the user wants that isn't implemented by design?
<carlosns79ubt> why?
<captivus> forceflow: Have you enabled virtual desktops?  If so, does it work well?
<digitalaxis> can someone who is actually willing to help with installing squid PM me? (aka not just throwing links out there i have already read)
<captivus> digitalaxis: Rudeness is sure to get you the help you seek!
<sync3times> somebodyelse, one last thing, and then I am out of tricks.   Try putting the mount point in /media.   maybe thats legal maybe not.  but I would try it
<forceflow> captivus: yep, virtual desktops work fine
<carlosns79ubt> somebody  helpme
<forceflow> even compiz effects work reasonably
<sync3times> somebodyelse, /media/shared
<LjL> digitalaxis: you probably didn't listen. i also told you to TYPE, in a terminal, "sudo apt-get install squid" if you want to get SQUID installed.
<captivus> forceflow: Wow.  _That_ I wouldn't have guessed.
<digitalaxis> LjL: no, you said apt-get,  However. I actually didnt even mean to type that in this channel. It was meant for the #squid channel
<captivus> digitalaxis: If you're not willing to read the links provided, you're going to find yourself in a bit of a jam.
<LjL> [01:26:18] <LjL> digitalaxis: typing "sudo apt-get install squid" will download and install it (the binaries, not the source).
<CVirus> I used sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ to install lamp components .. How can I remove them as well ?
<LjL> i think i know what i said.
<harushimo> is this ATI Visontek X1550 supported by ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | harushimo ..check here
<ubottu> harushimo ..check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<microhaxo> so whats the difference between just installing regular ubuntu and using a dock vs using UNR?
<stillinbeta> Hi, I've got Ubuntu server (Intrepid) running inside KVM on a Karmic Desktop install. I'm trying to get internet to the Intrepid VM so I can install a few packages.
<harushimo> i don't see anything with RV516 chipset
<forceflow> captivus: I run 4 virtual desktops with standard compiz effects. That's window shaddow, fancy alt-tab switcher and the cube.
<somebodyelse> sync3times, Thanks for your assistance.
<sync3times> somebodyelse, sorry it didnt work out
<stillinbeta> I've been trying to use ssh -D and tsocks to the master from the VM, any reason why that wouldn't be working?
<captivus> forceflow: That's good news.  What processor does your netbook have?
<calucifer> hi, I need help getting wireless (Intel 5300) working on karmic 64 bit
<microhaxo> so forceflow, you use UNR?
<captivus> forceflow: Where is this option you spoke of to "use the regular desktop"?
<forceflow> captivus: preferences -> desktop I think
<PointMan> Ive read doc on /etc/sudoers but I cant find any that describes how I let a user have access to just run 1 single command as root
<captivus> forceflow: This is accessible from the launcher?
<forceflow> captivus: it was there anyway, in 9.04
<plague> hi can anyone tell me the correct format for a multi term search in nautilus?
<forceflow> never used the launcher again ...
<captivus> forceflow: Ahh ... yeah, it doesn't seem to be there in 9.10
<microhaxo> forceflow: You use UNR on your netbook?  do you prefer it to the full 9.10 ?
<microhaxo> or (normal) 9.10
<forceflow> microhaxo: for the last time, UNR minus the launcher package and with ubuntu-desktop is *the same* :)
<gawk> Hey guys, my system the same bug as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/433729
<microhaxo> sorry, didnt see that. So i'll just use the regular ubuntu.
<forceflow> yeah
<gawk> What would be the best way to fix it?
<forceflow> a pro for the UNR is that it comes with less applications
<forceflow> no evolution, cd burner, ...
<captivus> microhaxo: forceflow is correct
<forceflow> but you can achieve that just as easily by removing them from regular ubuntu
<forceflow> it's all up to you :)
<gawk> Do I just run an update? I tried using the ubuntu remix and the bug is still in there too
<microhaxo> :D
<microhaxo> My goals are to maintain atleast ~8 hours of battery life
<microhaxo> and run pretty smooth.
<forceflow> microhaxo: will work
<forceflow> I've got an eeePC 1005HA
<microhaxo> great :D
<forceflow> and I'm okay with ubuntu
<forceflow> UNR comes without the desktop tracker thing too
<forceflow> so less services, less apps
<gawk> forceflow, I have a 900HD, have you encountered anything like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/433729 ?
<forceflow> I like to start with less, instead of removing stuff :)
<captivus> microhaxo: You have an extended battery on that thing?
<microhaxo> Ok so maybe better to install UNR and then just Remove the special desktop?
<CVirus> sudo tasksel remove lamp-server removed lots of not related packages !!! WTF !!
<microhaxo> No
<microhaxo> its a 6 cell
<Dayspring> hello everyone
<captivus> microhaxo: So yes ...
<microhaxo> Eee pc'
<microhaxo> no
<FloodBot4> microhaxo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forceflow> gawk: yeah, sometimes
<microhaxo> it comes standard.
<forceflow> my wireless-repair script is just sudo rmmod ath9k and sudo modprobe ath9k
<captivus> microhaxo: Fair enough ... my Dell Mini 10v calls the 6-cell an "extended" battery.  I bought it.
<forceflow> usually solves wireless quirks after suspend/hibernate :)
<microhaxo> the Eee pc 1005 and 1000 come standard with 6 cell batts.
<captivus> microhaxo: How are you squeezing 8 hours out of it?
<Dayspring> i'm having issues with my sound crackling in games and then freezing my computer....anyone know of a resolution?
<microhaxo> I'm not, my friend has win7 on it and she gets 8 hours and 30 min with wifi off.
<microhaxo> I dont have mine yet.
<captivus> I see
<microhaxo> in the mail as we type.
<captivus> I get 6+ with wifi on
<forceflow> I get 7 hours on Ubuntu 9.10 with wifi on
<forceflow> and about 10-11 with wifi off
<captivus> forceflow: That's impressive
<microhaxo> DAMN
<gawk> forceflow, it doesn't like to wake up :p
<microhaxo> thats what im talkin about.
<captivus> forceflow: You do anything to increase the battery life?
<forceflow> gawk: you got that right
<forceflow> captivus: in the gnome applet thing for CPU frequency, I set it to powersave when I'm just watching a movie
<forceflow> also, my screen blanks after 5 minutes of inactivity
<forceflow> no fancy screensaver stuff
<gourd_captain> Hey, after setting up an Ubuntu/XP dual boot, can you resize the XP partition (second on the disk) and shrink the Ubuntu home partition non-destructively?
<forceflow> and also, dimming the screen light when you're not touching anything :)
<gawk> gourd_captain: try using gpart
<gourd_captain> gawk: Unfortunatly, the problem is that I'd have to move the start of the partition to resize. Would this mess up GRUB?
<marcosi> hi
<jolaren> How do I get a ubuntu minimal installation to boot directly to X?
<captivus> jolaren: Change the runlevel to ... is it 3, people?
<marcosi> how can i install the spice protocol on ubuntu???
<Maletor> hey does anybody know of any cool ubuntu customizations?
<Maletor> i want one sexy bad ass looking desktop
<forceflow> Maletor: I like the docky skin for Gnome-Do
<forceflow> it's a mac-like app launcher
<forceflow> you can do cool stuff with conky too
<gawk> Oh...that is a problem I am not sure how to solve then, I am not sure how easy it is to move the beginning of the partition and don't wish to be responsible for fux0ring your partition table :/
<gawk> ^ gourd_captain
<Maletor> word
<forceflow> gourd_captain: don't know it either
<Dayspring> GnoMenu is pretty sweet
<jeff1140> I need help
<forceflow> it's definitely an advanced disk operation :)
<jeff1140> I have a NVIDIA 5200FX 256MB Graphic card and I can't enable desktop effects and I can't select my highest desktop resolution
<Dayspring> also a good website with customizations is gnome-look.org
<microhaxo> so forceflow, gnome-do is the dock you use?
<forceflow> microhaxo: used it
<microhaxo> i wanted to use a dock but i didnt want a resource intensive one.
<microhaxo> what currently do you use if any at all?
<forceflow> regular gnome
<forceflow> he asked for something fancy, not for something resource-efficient :)
<Dayspring> microhaxo-- GnoMenu
<Mohan_> Hi all
<jeff1140> Anyone want to help me?
<forceflow> microhaxo, captivus
<jolaren> jeff1140; Don't ask to ask! Just ask and see what happends
<Mohan_> Help with what?
<forceflow> as an alternative desktop, I can recommend openbox
<microhaxo> Lol
<marcosi> anyone know about any ubuntu package for spice???
<jeff1140> I already asked my question
<forceflow> just install openbox and a couple of extra (status area, taskbar) and you've got a pretty minimal desktop
<IdleOne> jeff1140: please repeat it
<microhaxo> thats a little hard core for me, i still want her to look decent.
<Dayspring> could someone help me with my sound issue?
<jolaren> He's going to say "Can somebody help me?" again
<jeff1140> OK, I have a NVIDIA 5200FX 256MB Graphic card and I can't enable Desktop effects and I can't select my monitors highest resolution.
<forceflow> captivus, microhaxo: I'm now running: deluge torrent, chrome web browser, a terminal and VLC playing a movie, and I'm using about 600 megs of RAM. Ubuntu 9.10 compiz enabled, smooth as butter.
<IdleOne> !nvidia | jeff1140 take a look here and see if it helps
<ubottu> jeff1140 take a look here and see if it helps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<forceflow> in regular gnome desktop
<captivus> forceflow: That's impressive, man
<jeff1140> OK
<captivus> forceflow: Did you mention which processor your box uses?  I was afk for a bit.
<forceflow> hm
<jeff1140> I installed the right driver and everything
<bastid_raZor> jeff1140: i have the same card in my server/media box.. i think i use the -96 version
<forceflow> I actually don't know :)
<jeff1140> I installed the 173 version
<forceflow> aha
<microhaxo> Err
<forceflow> intel atom N280
<microhaxo> this guide im reading says that EeePC tray utility is available for 9.10?
<captivus> forceflow: There it is!
<jeff1140> I am unable to enable desktop effects and I cant select my desktop resolution
<captivus> forceflow: Ok, so you've got the step up from what I'm running
<forceflow> microhaxo: yeah, but the version is experimental
<forceflow> aha :)
<microhaxo> Ahh
<woodyjlw> i have a question about vbox. can xp use on board graphics in vbox on ubuntu now?
<woodyjlw> for gaming
<microhaxo> dont want any crashing :|, have you tried it?
<forceflow> woodyjlw: yeah, but don't expect any Direct3D acceleration
<captivus> woodyjlw: You'll need to install the "Host Additions"
<forceflow> it's buggy
<jolaren> jeff1140; got your newest graphic drivers?
<jeff1140> Yes
<jeff1140> Version 173
<manbra> Anyone using konversation?
<woodyjlw> what if ubuntu cant use the video 3d acceleration ?
<manbra> I need to see something.
<manbra> If you copy something, and click m3 in the enter text part
<manbra> does it paste?
<microhaxo> Hmm, alright thanks for all the info. I will most certainly be back in here when i have it in hand and installed for some tweaks on the graphics driver, and other optimizations you have mentioned.
<bastid_raZor> jeff1140: that card being a low-end model and old .. the newest drivers aren't the best idea.
<forceflow> woodyjlw: then you can't use it in the guest either :)
<jeff1140> The 173 NVIDIA driver supports it though
<manbra> Does mouse3 paste text into konversation?
<bastid_raZor> jeff1140: if you have issues possibly it doesn't. try the older drivers to verify.
<manbra> I fixed my scrolling issue, but I'm pretty sure left click is now mouse3.
<Dayspring> anyone know what could cause my sound to crackle and stop and then when i try to exit the game it freezes my computer???
<Dr_Willis> manbra:  middle mouse button has been used for ages to 'paste' the 'selection'  in X.   If thats what you are asking about.
<jeff1140> OK
<kn100> What's that program on ubuntu called, that shows you where the most disk space is being used in graphs
<manbra> Thank you.  Gotta figure out how I broke X
<jeff1140> I will install the older driver and I will come back if I am still having issues
<woodyjlw> forceflow: I cant install ati catylist for my ati 200m laptop under 9.04 or 9.10 so I am stuck to 8.10 to get 3d right?
<unop> kn100, baobab ?
<jolaren> jeff1140; sounds like good troubleshooting, what graphic vendor are you using?
<forceflow> woodyjlw: don't know, depends on your chipset I guess
<jeff1140> Jolaren, It is a NVIDIA 5200FX 256MB
<kn100> ok, since that package was depreciated in karmic, what other program do that
<jolaren> Merry Christmas everyone! .-)
<kn100> i just want to see where my disk space is being used
<Dayspring> Merry Christmas jolaren!! :D
<captivus> kn100: "Disk Usage Analyzer" is a gui app that will do that
<captivus> kn100: Otherwise use 'df' at the shell
<kn100> captivus, that's the program I need, what's the package name of it
<trevor> does anyone know if you can watch netflix watch now on ubuntu?
<bucknasty> can anyone tell me how to search (in terminal) for a string in files?
<unop> kn100, baobab is part of gnome-utils in karmic
<woodyjlw> has anyone had any luck installing ati catylist on the legacy cards in ubuntu 9.04 yet?
<unop> !info gnome-utils
<ubottu> gnome-utils (source: gnome-utils): GNOME desktop utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 814 kB, installed size 15468 kB
<DVA5912> Will i notice any difference between the Nvidia 7200/7300 and the nvidia 9500 GT?
<kn100> unop, i'll take a look
<captivus> kn100: Which of the two are you asking about?
<kn100> captivus, the gui tool, it used to come with jaunty
<jeff1140> I don't see why Installing Version 96 will solve my issue.  It says that the driver 173 is recommended
<kn100> I am using another distribution now, just really liked that program
<kn100> it was baobab
<inclement> I have a trackball, which I previously (with pclinuxos) configured via xorg.conf. Since xorg.conf is gone now in ubuntu, is there some new way of setting what the buttons should do, or do I have to create a new xorg.conf file and try to make that work?
<Bilz> anyone here have a laptop with intel gma 4500 MHD graphics card? glxgears gives me around ~1000 - 1500 max fps on ubuntu 9.04, whilst it gives >2000 on win XP. any ideas? I thought the drivers worked out of the box?
<mgolisch> bucknasty: grep?
<captivus> kn100: It comes with Karmic
<captivus> kn100: Check Accessories
<kn100> captivus, I don't run ubuntu anymore
<captivus> kn100: Gah!
 * captivus shudders ...
<trevor> is there anyway to get your display settings to stay,everytime i reboot i have to reset them
<trevor> what do you run kn100
<Maletor> what do i want to install to unarchive .rar files?
<kn100> trevor, an odd blend of os's built from ubuntu-minimal
<kn100> i've got bits from fedora, and some bits from *buntu
<jolaren> Trying to install grub to /dev/sdb3 but it wont work
<jolaren> I'm running out of ideas
<captivus> kn100: The package is baobab
<kn100> captivus, I know now :)
<kn100> Anyway, thanks for the help
<captivus> kn100: Sorry ... gnome-utils
<kn100> captivus, yeah I figured that out
<kn100> heh i hate it when packages are grouped like that
<captivus> It's inelegant, I agree
<neezer> so does anybody here know anythign about x11 port forwarding?
<captivus> neezer: I know a bit about it ...
<neezer> I'm looking to remote desktop into my ubuntu server from my ubuntu laptop.
<neezer> I have ssh working with key authentication no problem.
<neezer> I can even use the -X tag and run gedit and firefox remotely.
<neezer> I would like to know how to get the remote desktop to show in a window.
<mgolisch> neezer: it has a desktop?
<mgolisch> neezer: id use nxserver
<mgolisch> neezer: its realy fast especialy over the internet
<neezer> I actually had to install ubuntu desktop 9.10 instead of ubuntu server...
<manbra> What would cause my left click to act as mouse3
<Bilz> anyone here have a laptop with intel gma 4500 MHD graphics card? glxgears gives me around ~1000 - 1500 max fps on ubuntu 9.04, whilst it gives >2000 on win XP. any ideas? I thought the drivers worked out of the box?
<neezer> it is an old board with only SATA I ports on it, and the chipset didn't recognize the two SATA II drives that I had.
<mgolisch> Bilz: glxgears is no real benchmark
<neezer> so I get a PCI RAID card...but the server edition didn't have the drivers for it. the desktop version did.
<mgolisch> Bilz: also i doubt the drivers have the same performance as the windows ones
<Alan502_> Ok, so i'm using Kubuntu and my audio card suddenly stopped working :\ I just booted and was prompted with a window that asked my if i wanted to remove my HDA intel drivers as it seemed that they were no longer to be necessary, because my card was not detected. I rebooted but, for my relief, found that my audio card DOES still work in windows. What could be happening? PLEASE HELP!!!
<Bilz> mgolisch, well its just that windows seems to generally run smoother than ubuntu. and the fps seems to be the difference that i have noted, and i just have a hunch that thats the problem
<captivus> Garh!
<captivus> Is it a safe move to just kill the launcher and then disable it from starting?
<captivus> Is gnome running underneath it?
<Bilz> mgolisch, so I can assume that the linux drivers just arent as good as windows? that kinda sucks. can i assume that that will always be the case?
<neezer> captivus are you talking to me about gnome running underneath?
<captivus> neezer: Nah mate ... sorry.
<captivus> forceflow: ^^
<neezer> thats ok
<Alan502_> sync
<mgolisch> Bilz: no idea, never tried games on my intel laptop, those cards are not made for that
<Bilz> mgolisch, its not about games. i dont play games, i just noticed xp is smoother
<mgolisch> Bilz: are you on 9.10?
<centHOGG> Bilz: $$$
<Bilz> mgolisch, tried to install, had issues (with graphics actually!) so i stayed away
<mgolisch> i remember some prior release had major problems with intel gma based graphics adaptors
<Bilz> mgolisch, 64 bit 9.04
<Bilz> mgolisch, i think that may have been 8.04
<Bilz> its not really a MAJOR issue
<jolaren> I got this really annoying error. I'm running the Ubuntu Minimal Installation usbstick.. I want to install it to my external error but GRUB refuses to be installed. I can install LILO with no problems but I strongly dislike LILO. How can I get it to work?
<mgolisch> Bilz: id start by checking which xorg driver is actualy loaded
<microhaxo> Anyone with Eee pc or other netbooks find PowerTOP usefull to install and run?
<mgolisch> Bilz: it might have bad performance using the vesa driver
<jeff1140> OK, I installed the NVIDIA 96 driver and I am still having my issue
<jolaren> microhaxo; I haven't run it myself but I have har)
<Alan502> client sycing...
<mgolisch> neezer: i think you could query the display chooser but doing the whole desktop using ssh x11 forwarding might be dog slow, as i said it use nxserver from nomachine
<jolaren> microhaxo; I'm running a lg x110, I don't believe that PowerTOP is worth the installation
<mgolisch> neezer: its realy fast and it tunnels the whole traffic though ssh
<Bilz> mgolisch, cheers. on XP at the mo so cant really check, was just curious. Thanks for the help
<tomtomdie> How would you update to the most recent version of phpmyadmin?
<kenyabob> How do I check the number of mysql connections I have open?
<captivus> tomtomdie: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin ?
<jeff1140> I am still having my issue
<tomtomdie> captivus: thanks but that doesn't seem to work.
<captivus> tomtomdie: It will update to the latest version in the repo
<Booma> hi @ all anyone in here using oss and can tell me how go get it from stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 (5.1 system on 7.1 card)
<Booma> ?
<mnn> kenyabob: mysqladmin proc -p
<ivonne> ola
<hal> ola
<captivus> tomtomdie: If you want to upgrade to something more current, you'll have to pull it down manually and install it
<Booma> hßM
<Booma> hm?
<neezer> is nxserver in the repos?
<neezer> do I install it on my laptop or my server?
<mgolisch> neezer: i think there is freenx in the repos no idea how well that works, i allways use the debian packages from nomachine.com, but i would asume that freenx works too
<mgolisch> neezer: you need to install the server on your server and the client component on your laptop
<kenyabob> mnn: thanks!
<Booma> oehm.. did someone read me? -.-
<Boo-boo> hi @ all anyone in here using oss and can tell me how go get it from stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 (5.1 system on 7.1 card)
<Boo-boo> wtf why does is say i'm still named boo -.-
<kn100> Boo-boo, type /nick whatever to change your nick
<kn100> it may not change, that means someone else is using it
<mgolisch> Boo-boo: does also not support your card?
<mgolisch> or why do you use oss?
<mgolisch> *alsa*
<jeff1140> I cant select my desktop resolution in Ubuntu.  I cannot select 1366x768.  Any ideas?
<Boo-boo> problem is, my sound kept crashing maybe 1 sec after i fixed it and i googled... and tried combinations of alsa, pulse and esound and nothing made me really happy and then i found oss and fellowed a guide till now stereo and no more crashes
<captivus> jeff1140: You try editing xorg.conf?
<EntityReborn> I have installed ubuntu, and I wish to resize the partition, and install vista to dual boot. is this fairly easy to pull off?
<jeff1140> Captivus, How do I do that?  I am new to Linux
<matts45acp> is anyone willing to help me setup my wireless connection?
<Boo-boo> and sry for maybe bad english or noobish stuff :D german and little linux noob
<Boo-boo> i rejoin quickly
<captivus> Do we have a bot in here with canned info available via trigger words?
<i_is_broke> !bot | captivus
<ubottu> captivus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Boo-boo> sry back now
<mgolisch> Boo-boo: sorry no experience with oss
<captivus> i_is_broke: Fanks!  I'll have a look at what he's got and start using it to help others.
<captivus> i_is_broke: Are his triggers public, or do I need permissions to use them?
<i_is_broke> captivus you dont need permission
<captivus> jeff1140: I'd recommend Googling that one ... the file isn't difficult to understand but you'll need to read a bit.
<Boo-boo> this is so annoying ... trying to give linux a try and spending DAYS on fixing sound -.-
<captivus> jeff1140: You're going to want to edit it and ensure that the resolution you're after is configured therein.
<jeff1140> Here is my Xorg.Conf file
<jeff1140> Section "Screen"
<jeff1140> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<jeff1140> 	DefaultDepth	24
<jeff1140> 	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<jeff1140> EndSection
<FloodBot4> jeff1140: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kn100> Boo-boo, unfortunately sound is not one of Linux's strong points
<jayson> ubuntu is reporting that my hard drive has some bad sectors is there a program I can test my hard drive with
<mgolisch> jayson: what does it say? relocated sectors?
<Boo-boo> kn100 yeah i allready heard that in maybe 50 or more threads :)
<jeff1140> Does my xorg.conf file look ok?
<wei> hello
<jayson> mgolisch, it's just say disk may have bad sectors
<PiperMan> hello wei
<matts45acp> is anyone willing to help me setup my wireless connection?
<Suzanne> Hello Hal--are you there?  It's Suzanne
<kn100> matts45acp, whats wrong with it?
<mgolisch> jayson: that actualy means the disk firmware replaced some sectors with spare ones, you wont find anything using badblocks or similar
<PiperMan> hi Suzanne
<wei> hi, PiperMan
<PiperMan> wei...where are you from?
<Suzanne> Hal--are you there?
<kn100> matts45acp, A quick fix that usually works, plug the laptop into an ethernet connection, open a terminal, type sudo apt-get update
<Alan502> I've got a pretty bad problem! help please :) Ok, so my audio card stopped working suddenlty. I rebooted to change to kubuntu after playing some games on my windows partition. Surprisingly, kubuntu showed my a window asking if i wanted to remove drivers that were no longer going to be used, as my audio card was no longer detected. I rebooted again and changed to windows to see if my problem was really with my audio card, but my audio DID work in windows.
<jayson> mgolisch, it says that every time ubuntu starts  how do i get rid of that
<Alan502>  What could be happening? How can i enable my audio again? :\
<wei> originally from China. currently, studying in US
<PiperMan> nice
<PiperMan> brazilian...hello from BRIC
<kn100> then it _should_ tell you that there are drivers to use matts45acp
<jayson> mgolisch, if i put my mouse over the icon it says the disk is failing
<TuxOtaku> anyone here use ubuntu on an acer aspire one ZA3?
<matts45acp> kn100 ok ill try that
<mgolisch> jayson: open the tool and click details, its probably relocated sectors, it started to do the same for me, not sure if its a bug in ubuntus s.m.a.r.t support or if all our disks suddenly started dieing for real
<mgolisch> :)
<PiperMan> anyone from russia?
<Snausages> TuxOtaku: mine's also an aspire one, but it's a different variant.  What problem are you having?
<TuxOtaku> Snausages, can't get the webcam to work on ustream
<TuxOtaku> works fine in Cheese
<mgolisch> jayson: if thats not a bug it means your disk may fail soon
<kn100> TuxOtaku, I have this issue
<kn100> TuxOtaku, it's not a webcam issue
<Snausages> TuxOtaku: I don't know ustream.  Have you tried it in cheese?  does it work there?
<kn100> its a Flash issue
<TuxOtaku> ahhh
<TuxOtaku> I kinda figured
<Snausages> oh, that makes sense
<Alan502> I know my message was large but i tried to be as descriptive as possible!
<TuxOtaku> any workarounds you can think of, kn100?
<kn100> TuxOtaku, If you can right click > settings > select webcam then it'll work
<TuxOtaku> ohhh
<matts45acp> kn100 i did that, now what
<jayson> mgolisch, reallocated sector count
<TuxOtaku> kn100, lemme try that. just a sec
<kn100> matts45acp, in the settings, find something like 'hardware drivers'
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, got a problem and I've already googled and been to the forums. Just  totally uninstalled Wine (rm and --purged it) and deleted the wine menu on ubuntu 9.10, now when I resintalled Wine I can't get it back. Also it's not in the deleted menu list... any ideas how to get it back? :(
<jolaren> I'm thinking perhaps I haev issues installing GRUB because I have two partitions, one 2gig swap and 8gig of "/" DO I have to have a /boot partition?
<TuxOtaku> kn100, it won't let me select settings
<jayson> mgolisch, It gives a warming with value 154 with threshold =140
<Snausages> Alan502: I don't know the right way to fix that, but I know many people have cleared audio issues by removing & reinstalling audio support via apt or synaptic.
<jayson> mgolisch, there is the test in there as well so i'm doing that now
<blakkheim> jolaren: only if you use encryption
<Alan502> Snausages, which packages are those?
<jolaren> blakkheim; I see.. then I need to startover and remove the encryption
<blakkheim> jolaren: yeah, you need an unencrypted /boot partition otherwise grub has nothing to boot into
<trevor> i have been consistently losing wireless conectivity every minute or so, does anyone know what the problem could be
<jolaren> blakkheim; but do I still need a "/" partition?
<blakkheim> jolaren: yes
<blakkheim> jolaren: but it can be encrypted :)
<jolaren> blakkheim; I got 2 partions to install on. 1 2gig and one 9gig.. which should I put which on?
<Snausages> Alan502: one would be alsa, the mixer.  The other would be the actual card driver, and that obviously varies from machine to machine.  I don't know how to advise you there.
 * totem is away: sorry my girl friend wanna sex right now.
<jolaren> blakkheim; the /boot on the 2gig, rite?
<Alan502> Snausages, ok i'll reinstall the drivers and the alsa and mixer packages
<blakkheim> jolaren: /boot only needs around 100-200mb
<captivus> totem: liar! ;)
<Alan502> Snausages, are the packages called "alsa" and "mixer" exactly?
<jolaren> blakkheim; rite, I really hope this is why I haven't been able to install grub
<Snausages> Alan502: I don't know.  Alsa is the right search key.  Alsa *is* the mixer, it's not two seperate things.
<Snausages> Alan502: I don't know an appropriate name to use for searching out the audio driver itself.
<Alan502> Snausages, i see well i'll just look for both keywords
<Alan502> Snausages, thanks
<Alan502> Snausages, i'd rather download the drivers from the oficial webpage
 * Gaming4JC is left scratching his head why the ubuntu menu fails to show wine again ?_?
<CShadowRun> Gaming4JC: tried using the menu editor?
<jherraez> hey there, im trying the lucid alpha 1 on a virtual machine, and it demands login/pw , which i  have no idea what it could be
<jherraez> anyone knows
<Gaming4JC> CShadowRun: Yes, and it didn't revert back.
<maco> !lucid | jherraez
<ubottu> jherraez: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Carlis> I need a freeware linux bulk mail
<Carlis> thanks por your help
<jherraez> thx
<Carlis> I need help
<Lyra> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with sound. I just upgraded to 9.10 and finally found new drivers for my sound card. The only problem is when I plug in my headphones it doesn't mute the speakers. I've looked through the ubuntu forums and it said to add an entry to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but it doesn't seem to have worked. Does anyone know anything about this issue?
<sweetandy> I'm installing Ubuntu 9.10 on a 2007 laptop I just got from my friend in exchange for recovering his files. **does a little dance**
<jolaren> blakkheim; should the "/" be "bootable"?
<sebsebseb> sweetandy: that was maybe a little bit unfair, since doesn't useually take that much to recover files?
<Snausages> sebsebseb: I dunno, I have a 2002 laptop I got the same way
<Snausages> (got it years ago)
<sweetandy> sebsebseb: He wanted to get rid of the laptop anyway, he has a brand new one with Win7. He had hardware compatibility troubles with Windows in the past, no use for the laptop anymore.
<sebsebseb> sweetandy: well  you could have installed Desktop LInux on there for him :D
<Carlis> I need help
<sweetandy> sebsebseb: I'm installing it now ;)
<CVirus> I'm new to apache .. All I want to do is the following: When a local user accesses facebook.com I want him to be redirected to a certain .php file in my /var/www/ ... so added this line in my /etc/hosts "127.0.0.1 facebook.com" ... Now how can I redirect the user to that particular page ?
<sebsebseb> sweetandy: yeah, but for you not him, anyway off topic
<sweetandy> !ask | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SoftwareExplorer> CVirus: Name the .php file index.php , and I think it will work
<Carlis> ok
<sebsebseb> Carlis: bulk mail?
<Carlis> yes
<CVirus> SoftwareExplorer: I want this for different websites .. each website shall redirect to a certain .php file
<LizardK|ng> CVirus, the user may need to flush his dns cache, if they already visited the site recently
<Boo-boo> uh qiet here ... maybe now someone xperience with oss and 5.1/7.1 ? :D
<Lyra> Does anyone know anything about an issue with realtek sound cards not muting the speakers when you plug in headphones?
<sebsebseb> Carlis: a spam filter?
<fchurca> hi
<LizardK|ng> CVirus, you can't use 127.0.0.1 for all, use other IPs in 127.x.x.x
<Carlis> no spam filter
<Gaming4JC> CShadowRun: there's a file in /etc/xdm/menu/wine.menu seems to be it? But it's not showing up in my local menu
<CShadowRun> Gaming4JC: no clue, sorry.
<Carlis> to send 1 mail to many ppl
<fchurca> i've got a problem; i can't access my server from my own lan using the domain name. I can from outside or using a proxy though.
<damian> Lyra, thats usually down to how the socket is wired internally
<LizardK|ng> CVirus, and set up apache to listen on each ip separately
<mgolisch> Lyra: is it hda? it probably means the driver didnt detect the corrrect layout
<CVirus> LizardK|ng: can you please elaborate a bit
<fchurca> i can also from inside but using the private ip
<[Neurotic]> Hi all - I'm attempting to install Legacy Grub on my 9.10 installation through this tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360445), because I have a Bios Raid1 setup, and Grub2 won't install. I run the step where I 'sudo apt-get install grub', which seems to work correctly, but then there are no files in /boot/grub. Can show me what is going wrong when trying to install legacy grub?
<mgolisch> Lyra: you may need to overide the this using module loadtime options
<sebsebseb> Carlis: mailing list?
<Carlis> yes
<SoftwareExplorer> fchurca: you could use the hosts file
<sebsebseb> Carlis: should be able to do that in an email client
<Lyra> mgolisch: ho do I go about doing that?
<mgolisch> Lyra: or maybe even patch or install a newer version of alsa, tried googling allready?
<jjjj> karmic upgrade from jaunty: on first boot i get something about "kernel can't find boot device"
<mgolisch> Lyra: id try googleling for your specific mainboad/laptop model and see if someone else had the same problem and probably solved it allready
<fchurca> SoftwareExplorer: i know but i'd prefer not to. some of the computers here are not mine.
<Carlis> I was using worldcast but in linux doesn´t run well through wine
<LizardK|ng> CVirus, put a unique  ip in 127.x.x.x in hosts for each site and bind apache each address and set up a wwwroot for each ip
<sebsebseb> Carlis: what's that?
<CVirus> LizardK|ng: how can I bind apache to each IP ?
<Lyra> mgolisch: yes, I just got the latest version from opensound and I've read in the forums that I should add an entry to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and it hasnt ficed the issue
<mazda01> where are the icons for a users home dir stored? my new genoid theme has a black house for the desktops users home icon and my background is black, so i'd like to change the house to white. anyone know where the image is stored
<LizardK|ng> CVirus, i don;t know apache well enough to give you specifc apache directives
<Lyra> fixed*
<LizardK|ng> CVirus, its in the docs
<Carlis> what email client ?
<CVirus> LizardK|ng: okay thanks a lot
<mgolisch> CVirus: you can just create virtualhost that bind to a specific hostheader
<mgolisch> CVirus: read about virtualhosts in apache docs
<Carlis> WorldCast is bulk mail software for windows
<LizardK|ng> mgolisch, can you put a hostheader in /etc/hosts?
<Carlis> I need one for linux
<sebsebseb> !email | Carlis
<SoftwareExplorer> fchurca: it will also work to send them through a proxy server and have a hosts file set up on the proxy server, that's what we did at school
<jjjj> karmic won't boot...kernel "can't initialize boot device" how do i fix this?
<sebsebseb> Carlis: Evolution is the default email client program for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Carlis: Mozilla Thunderbird and Kmail are nice as well
<LizardK|ng> evolution is not bad
<mgolisch> LizardK|ng: that doesnt matter the browser will allways use the hostname entered in the addressbar no matter what ip it resolves to
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: maybe you can help them?
<fchurca> SoftwareExplorer: that's not a viable option here either
<LizardK|ng> sebsebseb, help who?
<sebsebseb> LizardK|ng: Carlis
<LizardK|ng> mgolisch, check out what CVirus is trying to do
<LizardK|ng> carlis, what is the question?
<SoftwareExplorer> fchurca: I kinda wondered if that was the case. Unluckily, I'm out of ideas
<Carlis> is there a freeware linux bulk mail ???
<CVirus> mgolisch: I will do like what you said
<LizardK|ng> oh, bulk mail, i'd write a script that calls sendmail
<mgolisch> LizardK|ng: CVirus , id do the following, setup a new virtualhost that listens on the hostheader facebook.com, have the hostfile resolve that to the ip of apache and be done with
 * totem is back (gone 00:17:15)
<LizardK|ng> mgolisch, yes, you;re right, it wold work that way
<LizardK|ng> would*
<LizardK|ng> Carlis, i;m sure someone wrote a script to do bulk emailing
<jeffrey_> what is the difference of xchat -ir
<jeffrey_> c
<jeffrey_> and xchat gnome
<Carlis> but who ??
<lhoersten> anyone know how to set up a local fake multicast channel on my desktop?
<lhoersten> or real for that matter
<lhoersten> i want to test a multicast app
<LizardK|ng> carlis, ask google
<Carlis> today I was asking google All day!!!!!!
<marco____> how do i restart the GUI in the liveCD without restarting the entire liveCD as to not lose my temporary apt-get's ?
<Carlis> and didn´t found
<fchurca> SoftwareExplorer: ok thanks anyways
<sebsebseb> jeffrey_: Xchat Gnome is simpler/easier to use
<mgolisch> marco____: cant you logout and login again?
<jeffrey_> oh i see
<Boo-boo> wb jeff
<CShadowRun> Carlis i doubt anyone here would want to help with builk mailing
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know where the Applications menu is located (in .menu file??) and if it can be reloaded? I'm sure wine has gotta be in there and just not showing up. ?_?
<sebsebseb> jeffrey_: ,but I think it's also the one a lot of people say isn't good, but I am not sure
<CShadowRun> It's spammy and horrible
<LizardK|ng> carlis, google for bulk email linux; the second hit is a product you might be able to use and there are a few mentioned in the first hit
<jjjj> what does karmic call sata partitions? is it "sda1, sda2" etc ?
<SoftwareExplorer> jjjj: It usually uses uuid's
<jeffrey_> ok thanks seb^3
<marco____> mgolisch: i think so
<marco____> mgolisch: how?
<mgolisch> Gaming4JC: the wine entries are created on first run of wine
<SoftwareExplorer> jjjj: you can find out the uuid's of your disks by running 'sudo blkid'
<jeffrey_> who wants to create an OS for me
<jeffrey_> ;)
<mazda01> where are the icons for a users home dir stored? my new genoid theme has a black house for the desktops users home icon and my background is black, so i'd like to change the house to white. anyone know where the image is stored
<mgolisch> marco____: click on the username in the top right corner select logout?
<jjjj> SoftwareExplorer, thanks
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch: Once I do and complete uninstall of Wine and wipe out the menu, reinstalling is impossible then? :(
<SoftwareExplorer> jjjj: Your welcome :)
<Darkchylde> mazda01: try /home/(your username)/.icons
<mgolisch> Gaming4JC: reinstalling what?
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thanks for your help
<Carlis> bye
<mazda01> Darkchylde, that's it. thanks. now to edit in gimp
<jeffrey_> ;)
<Gaming4JC> mgolish: I uninstalled wine completely, I'm reinstalling Wine via the wine1.2 file (ubuntu repo) and now the official wine repo
<jeffrey_> what is good software to view pdf
<dr34mc0d3r> I love gimp
<exewintermute> gimp rules
<exewintermute> so much
<exewintermute> jeffery evince
<exewintermute> it's the best
<marco_______-> i need help with this:
<marco_______-> umount: /mnt/sda1: device is busy.
<marco_______->         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<marco_______->          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<dr34mc0d3r> I have now gone 7 months at work qith ubuntu - no windows.
<LizardK|ng> marco_______-, sda1 is busy and cannot be unmounted.
<marco_______-> yea
<LizardK|ng> marco_______-, stop whatever is accessing it
<marco_______-> how do find out what's keeping it busy?
<LizardK|ng> marcell_, lsof and fuser
<LizardK|ng> oops
<cast> marco_______-: your nick sucks.
<LizardK|ng> marco_______-, lsof and fuser
<mgolisch> Gaming4JC: non ubuntu packages of wine probably dont have those menu entries
<jeffrey_> thank you exewmute
<marco_______-> LizardK|ng: how
<exewintermute> no problem
<Gaming4JC> mglisch: Then why aren't the official wine1.2 packages installing the menu either?
<LizardK|ng> marco_______-, man lsof and man fuser
<mgolisch> marco_______-: what is /dev/sda1?
<LizardK|ng> mgolisch, probably /
<mgolisch> its not your bootmedia is it?
<JoeSomebody> some ahole in windows channel gave me a link that toasted my ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> some ahole in windows channel gave me a link that toasted my ubuntu
<cast> and what was the link?
<LizardK|ng> JoeSomebody,  probably not
<blackest_knight> marco_______-:  if sda1 is busy it is because its where your root f/s is
<mgolisch> JoeSomebody: what did that link say to do?
<maco> JoeSomebody: what?
<JoeSomebody> i thought this was better than windows
<Luke> anyone know how to set up a local multicast channel on my desktop? I want to test a multicast app.
<cast> blackest_knight: it might be, or it might not be
<LizardK|ng> JoeSomebody, it is, if you have half a clue
<JoeSomebody> very disappointed guys
<LizardK|ng> JoeSomebody's link had him do rm -rf /
<cast> JoeSomebody: ....so where's this link.
<mgolisch> in what?
<captivus> JoeSomebody: What are you on about?
<iceroot> JoeSomebody: you have a ubuntu-related support-question? or just trolling?
<dr34mc0d3r> joe sounds clueless
<iceroot> LizardK|ng: that is not working on bash anymore
<JoeSomebody> i was given a link, then all kinds of windows opened, i closed them and they kept reopening
<maco> JoeSomebody: what was the link?
 * Gaming4JC *sigh* #winehq says ubuntu isn't making the menus right. So why is "wine winemenubuilder -a" not working on 9.10 ubuntu x64??? :s
<iceroot> JoeSomebody: rick rolling something?
<blackest_knight> sounds like javascript
<captivus> JoeSomebody: Where is this link?
<maco> JoeSomebody: perhaps just a website of annoyance?
<JoeSomebody> www.win741.com
<exewintermute> i'll click on it!
<captivus> Jesus ...
<JoeSomebody> good luck
<captivus> JoeSomebody: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<captivus> JoeSomebody: You visited a buggered, malicious site and now you're cross at the OS?
<JoeSomebody> i am going back to a linux thAt my kaspersky likes
<exewintermute> nothing
<cast> windows 7 marketing, heh.
<captivus> JoeSomebody: Farewell, then ...
 * cast decides JoeSomebody switching to something else is no loss
<iceroot> JoeSomebody: stop that please here
<JoeSomebody> i thought i coudl go without my usual kaspersky condom
 * maco checks out hat site
<JoeSomebody> stop what?
<maco> JoeSomebody: i doubt it couldve installed a virus
<iceroot> JoeSomebody: being offtopic
<maco> iceroot: JoeSomebody is not
<jherraez> why is everyone feeding the troll
<JoeSomebody> i am about to lose a lot of work here
<mgolisch> it cant, normal users dont have write permission to system directories
<captivus> JoeSomebody: Then piss off, mate!
<mgolisch> just ignore JoeSomebody
<JoeSomebody> i want help to protect and save it
<iceroot> maco: there are no virusues and so on for linux, so its offtopic, also this is not a windows marketing channel, just a ubuntu support channel
<Gaming4JC> JoeSomebody: I don't see how win742.com could have nuked Ubuntu: http://wepawet.cs.ucsb.edu/view.php?hash=5eff79c8cb5e7d3f66266b22551695e4&t=1261622120&type=js
<JoeSomebody> i am lying now
<Gaming4JC> also WebOfTrust is in need of a rating for it... http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/win741.com
<LizardK|ng> that link did nothing to bother my computer
<JoeSomebody> merry xmas to you too
<maco> iceroot: but there *can* still be annoying sites getting past popup blockers. and yes, viruses *can* be made for linux, its just that getting them installed woud be a trick
<maco> *would
<iceroot> maco: and this is not the place for posting links like that
<karma_police> .
<mnn> Merry Xmas everyone~!
<chicagobears1> ?DCC SEND "php" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<maco> iceroot: yeah it turns otu to be a Win7 ad, but if it really was a site that was doing weird things to ubuntu itd make sense to ask...
<Gaming4JC> maco: running a virus without getting you to enter root password or keylog it? hmm...
<JoeSomebody> should i try 8.04 and kaspersky? i am very tempted to go backwards
<maco> Gaming4JC: sure. you can have a virus thatll just wipe out ~ and leave the system alone
<Gaming4JC> JoeSomebody: Why do you want Kaspersky, use ClamWin --and you really don't need an AV on Linux unless your worried about Windows
<maco> Gaming4JC: or the sort that encrypts your data so you cant get it then ransom you... doesnt require root
<blackest_knight> The Win742.com site is linked from www.microsoft.com/students - Scroll down to "Latest Student NEWS" & click the Windows 7 link. This takes you to a Windows ... MS may be annoying but they wouldnt be linking a malware site
<JoeSomebody> i have clamwin installed, lot of help it was huh
<LizardK|ng> JoeSomebody, go somewhere else
<blackest_knight> JoeSomebody: fuckoff
<maco> JoeSomebody: antivirus != popup blocker, sorry
<LizardK|ng> that too
<t0rc> JoeSomebody, are you talking to someone?
<maco> blackest_knight: watch your language!
<Gaming4JC> JoeSomebody: You sure you didn't run a  bad sudo command? such as that rm rf thing, tha'ts not a virus but a selfpwnage.
<blackest_knight> just brief and to the point
<t0rc> I was watching his language.
<maco> blackest_knight: that word is *never* to be used here
<cast> actually, it was used just then ;)
<maco> cast: but should not be
<JoeSomebody> LOOK i told you what i did and what happened, you don't believe me you can burn in hell for all i care
<JoeSomebody> thanks for nothing
<JoeSomebody> thanks for nothing
<JoeSomebody> thanks for nothing
<FloodBot4> JoeSomebody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> JoeSomebody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gaming4JC> JoeSomebody, what happened?
<Gaming4JC> ....
<captivus> YES!
<captivus> Finally ...
<Gaming4JC> ha
<maco> JoeSomebody: that site is not a malware site. perhaps some other site you visited had popups, but thatd be a function of your popup blocker, not a virus
<iceroot> !op | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ty8932_> hhah
<Gaming4JC> good riddens
<blackest_knight> is anybody here genuinely offended ? seriously
<Gaming4JC> guy seemed to be spamming idk :(
<Gaming4JC> anywayy can anyone tell me about the Ubuntu Applications Menu?
<Gaming4JC> does it reload automatically or can it be manually reset to check for new apps?
<jeffrey_> hi
<captivus> How can I add virtual desktops to UNR?
<jeffrey_> need ubuntu help
<jeffrey_> how do i create more space
<Gaming4JC> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tritium> iceroot: thanks for the notice.  Looks like he left.
<karma_police> what did i miss??\
<jeffrey_> when i install it says i have no space left
<iceroot> tritium: seems so, i am ignoring quit,part and join messages :)
<Darkchylde> yeah, he left.
<jeffrey_> "no space left on device" how do i change the o/s to secondary drive
<maco> jeffrey_: sudo apt-get clean
<maco> jeffrey_: that should clear old installers out
<jeffrey_> i ran it
<Boo-boo>  ... maybe now someone xperience with oss and 5.1/7.1 ? :D
<Gaming4JC> jefferey: BleachBit might be a bit of help to clear out some space too.
<cast> jeffrey_: using LVM?
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_:  apt-get clean helps getting rid of old kernels helps
<mgolisch> Gaming4JC: if you dont install the ubuntu wine the wine menu entries wont show up because ubuntu puts them somewhere special
<mgolisch> Gaming4JC: maybe see if you can see any wine entries in the menu editor
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_:  probably worth running diskusage analyser
<heoa> netstat shows too many connection to my router. How can I kill unwanted visitors?
<zebastian> i am on ubuntu using lxde, for some reason everytime i restart the desktop wallpaper dissapears and i have to check the wallpaper option and select a picture only to lose it next time i reboot, any help much appreciated
<mgolisch> heoa: visitors?
<jeffrey_> marco - i get this E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeffrey_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<jeffrey_> after running apt- get clean
<iceroot> jeffrey_: sudo apt-get clean
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch: I installed the wine from the ubuntu repo, it's wine1.2 package. It DID have the menu as you mentioned. I "Marked for Complete Removal" wine 1.2 (to get a clean wine) then I went to Applications>>EditMenu and DELETED the entry. Then I installed wine1.2 it never came back.
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_: you are in the difficult position of having no space at all which makes it hard to even delete stuff
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch: I also checked for the "Delete line" in the .menu file, it wasn't there
<jeffrey_> jeffrey@jeffrey-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<jeffrey_> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeffrey_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<jeffrey_> jeffrey@jeffrey-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> jeffrey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackest_knight> have a look in /tmp empty your browser cache
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch: The "Revert" button also failed to work.
<heoa> mgolisch: tcp        0      0 DD-WRT:ssh              i045235.gprs.site.com:47656 ESTABLISHED
<heoa> mgolisch: I want to close the connection
<jeffrey_> jeffrey@jeffrey-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<jeffrey_> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeffrey_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<jeffrey_> jeffrey@jeffrey-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> jeffrey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgolisch> heoa: whats that from?
<Gaming4JC> heoa: Make a temporary double firewall? Install FireStarter, Go To Policy>>Outbound>>Deny connection to host
<heoa> mgolisch: netstat
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_:  you need to delete something in your user directory
<Gaming4JC> heoa: You might want to check out MoBlocker as well, IPTables firewall.
<heoa> Gaming4JC: a router, not a desktop
<jeffrey_> ty maco, b_k and cast
<hutchic> so updated to 9.10 Netbook remix and all my gnome applets (power, network, display) are missing .... help please
<Maletor> Hello
<blackest_knight> heoa get the tomato beta its nicer than ddwrt
<Gaming4JC> heoa: Is your router running linux of any kind or... ?? you can even ssh into a terminal and setup iptables firewall.
<Maletor> I keep getting this error "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" no matter what I do. I have uninstalled and reinstalled apache twice. I cannot make this error go away.
<Gaming4JC> heoa: If it's a specific router try googling your make and model on router configuration
<jeffrey_> how can i swap drive for my o/s
<Maletor> I have fiddled with /etc/hosts and /etc/apache2/apache.conf i just want to make things go back to defaults and work
<jeffrey_> switch to my big drive
<cast> jeffrey_: with LVM.
<cast> jeffrey_: but you never answered that question, so nevermind
<Gaming4JC> Maletor: try #apache  ?
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_:  get gparted livecd and copy paste and resize :)
<jeffrey_> cast - lvm is a software or code
<jeffrey_> cast - what question
<cast> software is code
<mgolisch> heoa: whats that connection from, looks like a ssh login
<Maletor> Gaming4JC, will do
<Gaming4JC> :)
<mgolisch> heoa: if thats someone you dont know id worry quite a bit
<heoa> mgolisch: huh, clearly mobile phone
<Maletor> but I would like to know if any one here has any opinions about what to do
<hutchic> Maletor: ignore it, it generally doesn't adversely affect anything
<jeffrey_> cast - i dont know what lvm is
<blackest_knight> heoa:  logically change admin password and reboot the router
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_: lvm logical volumes a method of making two partitions look like one big one
<Gaming4JC> jefferey_: If you chose it on Ubuntu install you'd know what it is. It's a special format for formatting HDDs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141900
<Maletor> htchic, i know it doesn't adversly effect anything but i actually need it to work
<Maletor> i want to be able to go to mysevername.local
<Maletor> so it needs to work with /etc/hosts
<jeffrey_> blackest_knight thank you
<jeffrey_> error on installing gpart
<hutchic> Maletor I get the same error and my virtual hosts still work
<blackest_knight> Maletor:  add an entry in your hosts file
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_:  you need to delete or move something  you have no space left dude#
<Alan502> My audio card is not detected! It is on windows but i lost my audio card in kubuntu, kde even prompted me to remove the drivers as they were "no longer necessary"
<Alan502> what could be the possible reasons?
<jeffrey_> oh coo brb
<_Pb> where does pidgin save file transfers in ubuntu?
<Boo-boo> u can choose
<jolaren> _Pb; by defauly ur desktop i think
<_Pb> oh, ok
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: try running: aplay -l
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: that will list all possible audio devices, or should
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin Alan502
<_Pb> it's not there
<i_is_broke> ok , no one is answering in #samba so ill ask here, whats the benefits of using samba and is it hard to setup and run?
<_Pb> oh well, thanks anyways
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin:Alan502
<Gaming4JC> dumb ubottu :P
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Use pastebin.ubuntu.com to show the results
<Seeker`> !pastebin | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gaming4JC> ah
<Scott__> vbox will not run your 3d games
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, damn, mom calling for dinner, will you still be here in 30 mins?
<Maletor> this error is so aggravating, how do i get it to go away
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Perhaps, if not some one else should know. You may also want to try #kubuntu (since ur running that)
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, ok, i'll be back, thanks :)
<Gaming4JC> kk :)
<jolaren> How do I write out "dev/sdb1" in terms as exampel (hd0)
<hutchic> is it possible to revert / install 9.04 over 9.10 without losing my home directory contents?
<Gaming4JC> soooo ppl HOW THE HECK DO YOU MANUALLY EDIT THE APPLICATIONS MENU in Ubuntu??? Thanks in advanced. :D
<trism> Gaming4JC: right-click/edit menu?
<Gaming4JC> trism: That's the GUI way, I want to see the actual .menu file.
<Gaming4JC> text based :/
<trism> Gaming4JC: why?
<Gaming4JC> Because I need to see if wine is infact installed into the menu and just not showing up. #winehq seems to think it's an ubuntu problem.
<lstarnes> Gaming4JC: it's .desktop, not .menu
<lstarnes> Gaming4JC: /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop
<lstarnes> Gaming4JC: also, check system > preferences > main menu
<trism> Gaming4JC: it is not in one location, they are all over the place...for instance the applications links when you install a program in wine are in ~/.local/share/applications/wine
<jjames> hey ppl
<Gaming4JC> lstarnes: Already checked there many times, and reverted. Still no luck
<mgolisch> reverted?
<mgolisch> the packagemanager doenst touch user files
<mgolisch> it must be something else thats broken
<Gaming4JC> System>> Preferences >> Main Menu >> Revert (bottom right)
<mgolisch> or you use a non ubuntu wine package
<Gaming4JC> restores missing programs
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch ^^
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch: I disagree, many forum posts reveal the same issue. It's gotta be an Ubuntu bug, anyone who removes wine from the menu cannot get it back. :s
<jjames> does netbook remix 9.10  have live mode ?
<jolaren> jjames; yes
<Gaming4JC> mgolisch: And I have been using the official ubuntu package
<jjames> k ty
<jjames> imma try it out
<jjames> lol
<jolaren> Trying to install a bootloader to my external hdd but whatever I do nothing bites.. What hapends if I continue the installation without a bootloader?
<jjames> i ahve a notebook which is only 12 inch monitor i think it will be good for it
<jolaren> jjames; I have a lg x110, runs smooth =)
<jjames> basically anything i can do on ubuntu 9.10 i can do on netbook remix correct?
<jolaren> jjames; sure
<blackest_knight> jjames try using reiserfs ( i know the support for that was dropped in some earlier versions
<trism> Gaming4JC: the directories are stored in ~/.local/share/desktop-directories
<blackest_knight> jjames:  gnome-shell is similar to remix but is a package on desktop sys
<jjames> oh ok
<jjames> i watched the video
<jjames> looks hot
<Gaming4JC> trism: thnx looking over the directories now, I may have also found something. And it is indeed an applications.menu file in the home directory.. :)
<blackest_knight> jjames:  i dislike having all my apps maximised (just dont like remix )
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, back
<jjames> yeah
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, i'm pasting my aplay -l input now
<jjames> blackest well if you had  a notebook or netbook
<jjames> u would know why netbook remix would be good
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Try running some of the tests they did on this posting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144923 and ok. :)
<blackest_knight> i have Aspireone and a little eee701 both on ubuntu desktop
<jjames> blackest_knight have u tried sittin in front of a 12 inch monitor for more than 1 hour
<jjames> hurts the eyes
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/345672/
<hutchic> can anyone help me debug why the network manager gnome applet can't be displayed?
<blackest_knight> yes i use a 9inch screen now , sometimes an ext 19inch as well :)
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Also "/join #kubuntu" since your using Kubuntu, ubuntu is not the support for this distro specifically. :/
<Gaming4JC> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
 * Gaming4JC looks over the pastebin
<javatexan> is there an easy way to see if my home directory is being encrypted?
<hutchic> ok alternatively to actually fixing my problem how can I revert to 9.04 or 9.10 Desktop instead of the netbook remix?
<Gaming4JC> trism, mgolisch: Got it! And no I'm not insane, you can edit the app menu from a text file, actually it's the only way. Thanks to this post here it's working perfectly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6477676&postcount=4
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, ok i'm posting my problem there too
<B3rz3rk3r> anyone aware of problems with AdBlock Plus today?
<javatexan> !encrypted home dir
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Ok, I hope they can help you out. I had a client who had an Intel audio chip just like you and it seemed to stop working entirely on 9.10 I think it may be a bug, 9.04 worked perfectly. :(
<mgolisch> yeah hda sucks, too many different layouts and component configurations
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, my chip is intel as well, are you suggesting i change back to 9.04?
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Worst case scenario, but you may want to file a bug at launchpad if we can prove it's a bug. See what the other guys say at #kubuntu first.
<mgolisch> usualy this kind of problems can easily be fixed by either overdiging the autodetection or using newer alsamodules or patch them if its somekind of regression
<joshua__> so how do I clean up after using ssh oldmachine find / -depth -print0 \| cpio -H newc -o | cpio -imud to transfer install from one machine to another
<jolaren> God damnit. I really can't manage to install ubuntu minimal to my eternal hdd
<joshua__> I discovered all home directories owned by root. How much more do you suppose I need to fix?
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, i still have like 15 updates left tho
<joshua__> hmm eternal hdd how much do those cost?
<Gaming4JC> !language | jolaren
<Boo-boo>  ... maybe now someone xperience with oss and 5.1/7.1 ? :D my last try for tonight.... 4 am passed
<joshua__> I'd like one that never dies too
<ubottu> jolaren: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Alan502> Gaming4JC,  i haden't updated for about to weeks... so i don't think the updates where the problem
<jolaren> joshua__; It's pretty sweat
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, but anyway, updating could solve it
<jolaren> joshua__; sweet^^
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Hmm yes, running sudo apt-get updates might resolve the issue then
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Or just running your default updater application, I believe Kubuntu has one as does ubuntu
<Boo-boo> good night to all of u ;)
<Gaming4JC> !bye | Boo-boo
<ubottu> Boo-boo: Au revoir!
<Seven_Six_Two> Is anyone on 9.10(64) still having an issue with npviewer.bin? The only bug I can find on launchpad is over 2 years old and it's only confirmed. Flash videos on google video and youtube are pausing over and over (not because of bandwidth) in both FF 3.5.6 and chrome. The bug I found is #141613
<firefly> I want to change my display resolution to 1024x768 but in settings/display 800x600 is the highest shown (xubuntu 9.04)
<trism> Gaming4JC: never thought you were, glad you got it working
<Milostt> I have a question just install squid and configure it according lei but can be operated from webmin, install webmin but do not know how to to manage the squid from there
<phaer> firefly: Check your video driver
<jsoft_> Hey there, fellow computer users of the intergalactic interweb machine. Im wondering if there is a way to have my track pad gizmo disabled whenever I have a usb mouse inserted? Im getting a bit annoyed, because my thumbs keep resting on the track pad and clicking the cursor into random places, and buggering up my typing. And suggestions?
<Seven_Six_Two> and npviewer.bin is using over %50 of cpu on a dual core system.
<Gaming4JC> trism: ok, and thanks for your help on the directories though. It helped me clean out some left over wine remnants. :)
<Alan502> Gaming4JC, yeah it does, i'll see if there is something related with audio in the updates
<timo1> get a qaurd core system
<Gaming4JC> Alan502: Ok, gl. :)
<Seven_Six_Two> timo1, is that response supposed to be for me?
<mMezquitale> Gaming4JC, what's wrong with audio?
<timo1> Seven_Six_Two: yeh
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. It was idiotic enough for me to be unsure. If you're bored, try reading a book.
<Gaming4JC> mMezquitale: Alan isn't getting any sound, seems to be related to a detected but not working Intel Audio Chip. I knew some one who had the same problem and was unable to fix it, perhaps it's an unsupported regression in 9.10 since it worked before updating from 9.04.
<phaer> firefly: This link may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<phaer> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Gaming4JC> mMezquitale: Here's Alan's chip info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/345672/
<mMezquitale> Gaming4JC, if the issue is related they should file a bug report
<firefly> phaer thanks
<Gaming4JC> mMezquitale, yes.
<Gaming4JC> well, Alan and all I g2g byes and g'night 'tis late here
<Gaming4JC> !bye @all
<Gaming4JC> !bye | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Au revoir!
<timo1> Seven_Six_Two:  im multi tasking
<mMezquitale> Alan502, follow this guide and you should be able to reconfigure your sound card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Alan502> mMezquitale, thanks for the link, i'll look at it :)
<Seven_Six_Two> timo1, and? That doesn't make your suggestion any less absurd. Quad core so that I can watch youtube? Google didn't sell youtube to M$, did they?
<timo1> Seven_Six_Two:  Not yet im sure ms are working on it
<dnm> hello
<dnm> i wanted some help
<dnm> i am new to ubuntu
<yinlong> dnm,what?
<dnm> thanks
<yinlong> dnm,your problem please
<dnm> actually i am using a dell xps
<briana_> oh
<yinlong> dnm,are you making double systems?
<mMezquitale> Alan502, if you look at the guide, there's a section that asks you to download a script and it's supposed to upload the trouble shooting info to the web, that portion is broken, just execute the script that is downloaded to your machine and press N when it asks whether to upload the info to the net
<mMezquitale> !ask | dmn
<ubottu> dmn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DeathMetalDean> I'm pretty sure my flash is messed up. I can't scroll to what time I want in a youtube video and I can't click to play flash games. Can anyone help?
<arooni-mobile___> any recommendations on a timer app that can sync with RTM ?
<arooni-mobile___> any recommendations on GTD apps for ubuntu?
<joshua__> cron?
<Alan502> mMezquitale, i think i'll have to use that script, cause none of the above is working :S thanks, but what should i do with the outputed information then?
<AyCarumba> I need help with dvd::rip, it wont list data on disc
<AyCarumba> I need help with dvd::rip, it wont list data on disc, TOC error message
<DeathMetalDean> I'm pretty sure my flash is messed up. I can't scroll to what time I want in a youtube video and I can't click to play flash games. Can anyone help?
<Maletor> ok so no matter what i do with aptitude i cannot get files to repropogate into /etc/apache2
<Maletor> i mean /etc/apache
<yinlong> DeathMetalDean,may you describe it exactly?
<yinlong> i will try to make it
<joshua__> I once encountered a site claiming to have pirated copies of Linux
<joshua__> well since they didn't have any source technically they were...
<DeathMetalDean> yinlong, ummm I dunno I just can't really click on flash things, though they do play videos
<Berzerker> what does something in ls being yellow mean?
<joshua__> Berzerker: does it mean someone typed directly to you like it does for me?
<Berzerker> joshua__, I didn't change anything so it's the default, it's a zip I renamed to an .apk (android) and it shows up as yellow, while other apks show up as regular color.
<resnoo> where is the best place to find if a mobo will work with linux?
<Berzerker> joshua__, trying to figure out why it's yellow
<jolaren> Can anyone tell me why the boottime on my ubuntu minimal installation is so extremly long? We are talkin 3-5 minutes
<joshua__> Berzerker: sounds like it's using thhe data in /usr/share/magic to know the real file type
<Seven_Six_Two> DeathMetalDean, I'm having a flash issue as well. Are you on 64 bit? is anything using up your cpu?
<DeathMetalDean> Seven_Six_Two, yeah I'm on 64bit and nothin isn't really usin up much cpu
<mMezquitale> Alan502, the outputted information will guide you, it will tell you the hardware that's installed on your machine, the modules that are supposed to be installed, and the configuration that it needs to be working
<moats> i was wondering if anyone could offer me any assistance with my keyboard. I am attempting to map my windows key so it will pop open my applications menu in gnome. however, when i go to set the shortcut and press my windows key, nothing is registered.
<Seven_Six_Two> DeathMetalDean, from what I understand, there is an issue with npviewer.bin. something about adobe sucking when their 32 bit softs are wrapped for 64 systems
<yinlong> DeathMetalDean,chat personally
<Seven_Six_Two> yinlong, are you asking for a pm? because in case you missed it, I'm having an issue and could benefit from your sage advice
<Steve132> So, I searched the forums and I couldn't find an answer to this, so I was hoping you could help:  I have an older laptop that needs the fwcutter restricted driver
<jolaren> gah
<Steve132> now, when I put in the liveCD, the restricted driver manager discovered the hardware, and offered to download the driver
<Steve132> I refused, because, well, whats the use if its only gonna install on the liveCD
<Steve132> so
<Steve132> I boot my new install, everything goes swimmingly
<thevishy> how do I delete something from the trash
<DaZ> Seven_Six_Two: there's 64bit flashplayer
<DaZ> and flashplayer sucks without wrapping to 64 :f
<Steve132> and I expect the same menu to pop up so I can install my driver
<yitz_> I got a friend in Dover Ohio and her Windows laptop is acting up. Is there any chance there is someone here living in Dover that could get her an Ubuntu CD in the next day or two? I'd be glad to pay compensation for the CD/gas/time (but not too much more). Please PM me...
<Steve132> but it doesn't
<Seven_Six_Two> DaZ, do you know the name? I've been using the adobe nonfree with nspluginviewer
<DaZ> Seven_Six_Two: it is adobe nonfree
<DaZ> but 64bit
<Steve132> going to the restricted driver manager manually shows "no restricted drivers in use"
<Steve132> how can I manually force the hardware scan to search for valid restricted drivers, just like the liveCD does?
<DaZ> Seven_Six_Two: google for it as  afaik canonical doesn't want to include it to the repos
<Seven_Six_Two> DaZ, ok thanks. I just checked synaptic again as you replied. It's still uninstalled so I'll give it a shot and report back here.
<blankthemuffin> hi. Having a problem with a) the process of writing a usb boot image from a mac. and b) the terrible documentation of the process on the wiki.
<thevishy> any idea how I can exmpty trash in my ubuntu box ?
<joshua__> thevishy: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<thevishy> thans
<thevishy> thanks*
<horaz> hola
<joshua__> you know there's gotta be a better way but I don't know my way around the GUI file manager
<blankthemuffin> the instructions on the wiki are wrong ( they try to get you to use dd to write an iso to the disk, which does not work, and they also tell you to get the .img, which as far as I can tell are no longer distributed. ) and cluttered, spread out over several pages, as well as being way more difficult than they should be. Wondering if somebody could help me get it working, and maybe even write some decent documentation.
<resnoo> where is the best place to find if a mobo will work with linux?
<horaz> nobody speak spanish?
<joshua__> http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Science
<maco> !en | horaz
<ubottu> horaz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<resnoo> !es | horaz
<horaz> gracias
<ubottu> horaz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaZ> resnoo: motherboards usually work
<preecher> trying to install 9.10 on a extra laptop and after i try to boot from the install-it says remove disc and press enter and then system restarts and then it says "loading grub" and then it says error 18 and does nothing more--any ideas
<woodyjlw> is there a good utility to download for 8.10 ubuntu to make networking easier?
<resnoo> DaZ: i ask becuase it has onboard video and sound, etc
<ctmjr> resnoo: ##hardware channel but most if not all will work
<DaZ> resnoo: ati works, nvidia works, intel works
<DaZ> integrated sound cards probably work [;
<resnoo> DaZ: i like the probably part
<resnoo> my luck ill get the one board that doesnt
<DaZ> resnoo: i didn't use all the chipsets so i can't tell
<jolaren> Can someone please answer this question. Is it regular that a ubuntu minimal installation installed onto a 500 gb external harddrive takes 5-10 min to install?
<DaZ> but it's usually ac97 so it works
<jolaren> I mean, to boot
<resnoo> jolaren: hard drive has nothing to do with booting.
<jolaren> resnoo; then what does? Why is it so extremly slow
<woodyjlw> is networking just really really slow between ubuntu 8.10 and win 7 or is there a utility that I can install to make quicker
<arghh2d2> jolaren: to boot a live cd?
<resnoo> jolaren: plus booting to an external drive is inherently slower
<jolaren> arghh2d2; to boot a external harddrive which i've installed ubuntu minimal to
<jolaren> resnoo; So I should stop my project with a portabel media station kinda thingy? It wont get better?
<DaZ> jolaren: fsck can take 10 minutes there [;
<resnoo> jolaren: having an external hard drive, is going slower to boot. imo.
<arghh2d2> jolaren: no, a minimal command line install should take that long even on an external drive
<DaZ> jolaren: it should work, turn off the splashscreens to get some output
<DaZ> hm
<jolaren> arghh2d2; I' wrote it out wrong. The installation time is normal, it's the booting part that is slow.
<tonsofpcs> anyone have a way to use my slingbox in linux?
<arghh2d2> jolaren: DaZ is right tho, fsck on a drive that big could take awhile
<mgolisch> works fine for me, firewire ftw
 * DaZ is always right.
<mgolisch> :)
<preecher> trying to install 9.10 on a extra laptop and after i try to boot from the install-it says remove disc and press enter and then system restarts and then it says "loading grub" and then it says error 18 and does nothing more--any ideas
<arghh2d2> jolaren: fsck could take awhile on a drive that big
<jolaren> I'll just get a quick usb stick then just load the movies etc on the external harddrive
<resnoo> DaZ: fsck runs everytime during bootup?
<mrcode> Hi all.  (new here, first time on IRC)  I'm having a problem trying to convert a video to x264 format (.mp4) using ffmpeg.  I have the libx264-65 package installed in Synaptic, but when I try to use the "-vcodec libx264" option, it tells me "Unknown encoder: 'libx264'"  Can anyone help?  sorry if this is a noobish question.
<tonsofpcs> try -vcodec x264
<tonsofpcs> i think
<DaZ> resnoo: it doesn't
<arghh2d2> fsck shouldnt take that long unless its ext2 or has seriuosly bad sectors
<mrcode> tonsofpcs: nope, still doesn't work
<jolaren> What size of a usb memory stick do you recomend for a portabel os? just for surfing probarly
<tonsofpcs> mrcode: do you have libx264 installed?
<mgolisch> preecher: this means grub cant access the partition or files on it because its beyond the bios addressesable space, is this somne old computer?
<Snausages> jolaren: I do fine with 1gb
<B3rz3rk3r> jolaren, you can get away with a 2GB with no prob
<tonsofpcs> [symlinked to libx264-65]
<mgolisch> preecher: id try uopdating the bios or reinstall using a smal /boot partition at the very begining of the drive
<Guest> does anyone know how to fix a "post-installation script" error?
<preecher> its a older thinkpad r50- i had 9.04 and upgraded to 9.10 and then today i thought i would just install the 9.10 from disc
<Guest> im not sure of the exact problem
<mgolisch> Guest: look at it? the script and figure out what might be wrong
<Guest> mgolisch: what script
<arghh2d2> mgolisch: about boot partitions...on a dual booting system, do you need a /boot partition for each distro?
<preecher> i just clicked the box to use entire harddrive
<mgolisch> Guest: the postinst script of that package
<Dyinglight12> hi guys i need help with 2 things. Switching to desktop mode, and getting wine.
<Guest> where can i find that
<arghh2d2> Dyinglight12: you'll need a fake ID to get wine
<Safeway> ! pure gnome
<Dyinglight12> cmon
<mgolisch> Guest: it should be in /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postinst
<Dyinglight12> wats the cmmd
<Guest> mgolisch: the error is that when it processes something called "python2.6-minimal" theres an error and the installation crashes
<arghh2d2> Dyinglight12: apt-get install wine
<Guest> mgolisch: idont thing the problem is in the package script
<resnoo> Dyinglight12: desktop mode?
<arghh2d2> Dyinglight12: you mean graphic mode?
<mgolisch> Guest: whats the exact message you get from dpkg? does it say the post-install script failed?
<Guest> ill c & p from the beginning of error
<mgolisch> Guest: then have a look at the script and see what it does and why it might fail on your system
<resnoo> Guest please paste it in pastebin
<Guest> idk what that is
<Guest> mgolisch: so im
<Guest> um
<resnoo> Guest http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Guest> mgolisch: here is what the error is...
<Safeway> Im having trouble removing the KUBUNTU and EDUBUNTU from startup.
<resnoo> Guest paste the message, there and paste the link here
<roger21> hi, what would be the way to modify the power management preferences without having the power manegement preferences windows, is there a file i can edit or a comand lien ?
<Guest> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d379875e1
<Safeway> is there a way i can remove kubuntu from startup?
<mgolisch> roger21: try gconf, gnome-power-manager should store its settings there
<mMezquitale> Safeway, you mean you dont want to see them in the menu?
<mazda01> anyone tell me how to convert a png to a svg?
<Guest> mgolisch: that should be it
<mgolisch> roger21: there stuff like gconf-editor and gconf-tool for cmdline
<Guest> mgolisch: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d379875e1
<mrcode> tonsofpcs: you there?
<arghh2d2> mazda01: can probly do it in gimp
<roger21> mgolisch, ok thx illtry that
<Safeway> when i startup it shows kubuntu. sted of ubutnu
<Guest> dang it my aid has abandoned me
<mMezquitale> Safeway, so what you want to do is change the splash then??
<arghh2d2> Safeway: you mean the splash screen
<mazda01> arghh2d2, i just opened a svg file, did some changes and then when I went to save it, there was no extension in gimp to save it as a svg
<mMezquitale> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<mazda01> let me look again
<Safeway> I guess, or remove it back to the original state.
<arghh2d2> mazda01: try exporting it?
<mMezquitale> !splash > Safeway
<ubottu> Safeway, please see my private message
<mazda01> arghh2d2, will do
<Safeway> and also get rid of edubuntu, when i boot up.
<Safeway> ok
<mgolisch> Guest: no the question would be why it failes, something in that script failes for some reason
<mOrO^> How can I make a change in a file, through my file manager .... it is read only, and doesnt ask for my password?
<mazda01> arghh2d2,  don't see export in gimp 2.6
<mgolisch> mOrO^: what file is it?
<mazda01> arghh2d2, i see save a copy, or save. then when I look at file extensions, there's no svg. is it a plugin?
<mOrO^> mgolisch, timidity
<arghh2d2> mazda01: sorry, that all i can suggest..im not a big graphics guy
<mgolisch> mOrO^: usualy you dont have write permissions to files outside of your homedirectory
<mgolisch> you could start a texteditor using gksu to edit the file with root permissions
<mOrO^> mgolisch, it is in filesystem/etc/default
<mazda01> arghh2d2, just read on google, to use inkscape
<mazda01> arghh2d2, FYI
<mgolisch> mOrO^: yeah only the root user has write permissions on /etc/ youd want to start gedit using gksu like so: gksu gedit /path/to/file from a terminal
<jolaren> Snausages; thinking I want to boot this ubuntu minimal from alot of different computers.. i should run the x86 version instead of the x64, rite?
<mOrO^> mgolisch, yes... x86
<mOrO^> mgolisch, ok...let me try that.
<mazda01> arghh2d2, i love open source, i just google for answer, then go to synaptic, install it, use it. window's i'd have to pay 19.99 for some shareware garbage that's probably filled with spyware and malware
<thevishy> hi all
<mgolisch> jolaren: yeah unless you are sure all computers you want to use it with support 64bit
<thevishy> can I convert to m4v using ffmpeg ?
<mgolisch> thevishy: convert what?
<joshua__> you mean that Commodore 64?
<jolaren> thats what i thought to :P
<merlin2049er> what happened to freecell
<mazda01> anyone else use cairo-dock?
<mOrO^> mgolisch, Great... Im cool now...thanks
<thevishy> quicktime I guess
<mgolisch> thevishy: ffmpeg can encode most video codecs
<thevishy> from some mov format
<thevishy> ok I want to convert , can u tell how
<mgolisch> man ffmpeg ? :)
<mazda01> is it normal for a maximzed window to stop at the top of the dock? i lose like almost 2 inches of screen space. i could enable auto-hide i suppose
<arghh2d2> mazda01: yep...its fun...\
<mgolisch> or use some frontend
<mgolisch> like super,avidemux or handbrake
<thevishy> any front ends known ? man ffmpeg will make me late for work :)
<mazda01> arghh2d2, got, behavior. auto hide dock when maximized window
<mazda01> arghh2d2, man, cairo-dock has just about everything!
<ghost> How do I use ffmpeg to convert my mp4 to a mp2
<thevishy> !ffmpeg
<arghh2d2> mazda01: what is a dock?
<Guest66778> thevishy: do you know?
<acespiker> season's greetings
<centHOGG> hh
<thevishy> what ? Guest66778
<Guest66778> ffmpeg
<thevishy> oh ok trying
<Guest66778> How do you convert an mpg4 to mpg2
<Guest66778> ?
<thevishy> mgolisch, if I do something like ffmpeg -i ... it will retain the source file nah
<mgolisch> thevishy: the source will be untouched
<thevishy> mgolisch, can I do something like ffmpeg for a full folder ?
<mazda01> arghh2d2, can you type something to me and puot my name in front so I can see if xchat jumps around when xchat is minimized to cairo? please
<ethereality> Is there a program that "crops" audio files? I'd like to edit some recordings in terms of length, possibly cut out middle pieces, etc.
<islington> what is the command to launch things in the system tray?
<islington> mazda01: did it work?
<teraboy> ethereality, audacity perhaps?
<skreech> Hello
<skreech> Does yahoo work in Pidgin for LTS?
<mazda01> islington, AWESOME. it spins around and does all crazy stuff. this cairo-dock is super cool with an nvidia card and compiz!!!
<ethereality> teraboy: I'll check into it, thanks, but I thought it was music playback software like Rhythmbox
<mgolisch> thevishy: yeah you can use a loop and call ffmpeg on a number of files, but youll probably have to experiemt a bit until you useable results
<mgolisch> +get
<chun> Hi -- anyone know if I can run the ubuntu installer from within a current ubuntu setup?
<mgolisch> video encoding can be quite frustrating
<mgolisch> :)
<chun> so as not to have to bother booting from the live cd
<teraboy> ethereality, nope, more of an editor : http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<ethereality> cool, thanks!
<mazda01> now the bad part though. vlc isn't working since I enabled compiz. when I open a dvd, the vlc window just has a border and the desktop background in the middle of it. NO MOVIE! darn it.
<mgolisch> mazda01: disable compiz?
<mgolisch> :)=
<islington> what is the command to launch things in the system tray?
<oorah> how do i register my nickname?
<islington> oorah: msg Nickserv
<mMezquitale> oorah, go to #freenode and ask
<mazda01> another weird issue is that another cairo-dock will pop up out of no where??? so right now there are 2 running and it's all screwed up. i ahve pgrep it, then kil one. why does another dock one pop up when I didn't tell it to?
<oorah> msg Nickserv
<oorah> ? didn't work
<scunizi> islington: that's two seperate things.. launch is one. systray is another.. the app has to have a systray component to do that
<islington> scunizi: what I mean is that there is a command like "command programcommand" that will lauch the programcommand, and will minimize to an icon in the system tray
<abhilashm86> there is no sound in ubuntu 9.10, since kernel upgrade? when i restart i see no sound hardware?abhilash@abhilash:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart * Shutting down ALSA...                                                                                                      * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1502: No soundcards found...'...           [fail]
<abhilashm86>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                                                                 [ OK ]
<abhilashm86> how to detect sound hardware and install drivers??
<scunizi> islington: not that I know of.. if the program doesn't already do that occationally there are plugins that will allow it otherwise .. you're out of luck..
<mMezquitale> abhilashm86, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<abhilashm86> mMezquital: i'll try and come back.........
<islington> scunizi: there is a command for kde programs but I cant find it with google
<scunizi> islington: have you tried in #kubuntu?
<nate_> anybody know where to find a good manual about programming for serial port rs232 programming?
<mMezquitale> abhilashm86, also because of pulseaudio you might want to see this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1168194.html
<scunizi> islington: it's a little slow in there tonight but you never know
<mazda01> my scree is going balistic! i urned off compiz and tried opening the movie in vlc agan, it was black, then i tried mplayer, it was all stuttreing, i X'd out of it and now my screen is flashing on and off. here's the ps aux output over and over  /bin/sh -c cairo-dock -o -m -m -m -m -m -m -m -m -m -m
<oorah> how do i register my nickname?
<mazda01> how do i stop the flshing? i thik i am going to hve a seisure
<scunizi> !register | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<ruby_on_tails> is there a good software which can help me make training material on ubuntu, something like ppts but which can save my effort of copy-pasting images/text/etc
<ruby_on_tails> annotations, markeers, etc
<flansuse> ruby_on_tails, have you tried OpenOffice?
<ruby_on_tails> taking screenshots of desktiop, annotating it, pasting on to a slide, addind text, savng as a slide
<abhilashm86> mMezquital: i did not upgrade, i made a clean install of karmic 9.10, i'm trying and get back soon........
<ruby_on_tails> well, I am using open office, but I think there must be some specific app
<flansuse> ruby_on_tails, when you say ppts you mean "power points?"
<ruby_on_tails> yes
<flansuse> ruby_on_tails, I just know of OpenOffice and KOffice suites.
<abhilashm86> abhilash@abhilash:~$ sudo aplay -l
<abhilashm86> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<ruby_on_tails> ok
<abhilashm86> this is error i get??
<scunizi> ruby_on_tails: record my desktop.. in the repos
<Silver_Swords> hi all. im having trouble saving my screen res using nvidia x server settings. im on 9.10 gnome.
<scunizi> Silver_Swords: start nvidia-settings with sudo..ie.. sudo nvidia-settings
<ruby_on_tails> ok
<ruby_on_tails> ty scunizi, flansuse
<hoxha> hey u
<Silver_Swords> scunizi: i got the same message "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<hoxha> windows is better
<kuttans> why hoxha?
<Silver_Swords> hoxha: what are you doing here?  =)
<hoxha> hahahaa
<hoxha> im kidding
<mMezquitale> !ot | hoxha
<ubottu> hoxha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kuttans> hoxha : any problem with ubuntu?
<scunizi> Silver_Swords: if you're using the nvidia driver provided by ubuntu then look up xrandr.. it's what is really controlling the resolution now.
<hoxha> no not yet
<hoxha> i love
<DarknessHasYou> can u see me type
<hoxha> i made it so better
<LetsGo67> My friend records TV in Ubuntu. Can he also convert VHS tapes to MPEG?
<c_nick> i wanted to install gtk  i went on the site.. but there in download i saw a lost of directories.. donno how to download can someone guide
<kuttans> hoxha: thx ... it was not about offending ubuntu lovers always want to know why people leave ubuntu so that they can make the changes in future
<Silver_Swords> scunizi: im using the 'recommended' driver found 'hardware drivers'. is the same?
<scunizi> Silver_Swords: yes
<kuttans> c_nick: gtk thmes you talking about?
<Silver_Swords> scunizi: where would i find this xrandr?
<c_nick> kuttans:  nope .. the basic gtk+-2.0 package
<hoxha> whats a good virus scanner anyone
<hoxha> for ubuntu
<Juzzy> clamav
<DarknessHasYou> ubuntu dont break like a window does lol
<c_nick> actually my Applet is not working .. so i need to download gtk for that..
<LetsGo67> My friend records TV on the computer. Can he also convert VHS tapes to MPEG?
<scunizi> Silver_Swords: it's a cli app..
<gnu_lorien> Does anybody know which directories 8.04 will delete when installing the root partition without formatting?
<scunizi> !xrandr | Silver_Swords
<ubottu> Silver_Swords: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Juzzy> hoxha: clamav
<hoxha> clamav??
<hoxha> cool
<mikemonk> hello
<mikemonk> is there a doctor in here?
<hoxha> were would i find that
<kuttans> c_nick : git clone git://git.gnome.org/gtk+ this will get you the latest stable version
<mikemonk> a medical doctor
<Silver_Swords> scunizi: im not running dual screens, would it still be the same?
<scunizi> Silver_Swords: yes
<switch10_> hoxha: sudo apt-get install clamav
<Silver_Swords> scunizi: ok.. thank you! i will try.  =)
<LetsGo67> Is there an open source stream only protocol?
<flansuse> hoxha, for more information on ClamAV: http://tinyurl.com/ycoqnqq
<kuttans> hoxua: there is a lot of discussion on virus scanner for and against. still nowadays almost all the anti virus org are giving free home anti virus scanners.checkout avast its prettly slim and good
<kuttans> LetsGo67: check vlc out its an opensource streamer too i guess
<mikemonk> is there a medical doctor here?
<nate_> call 911
<LetsGo67> kuttans: but what do I use?  What is the Ogg container for streaming?
<daskreeCh> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hoxha> were can i find a patch for mt gui for my virus scanner for ubuntu i installed on here
<LetsGo67> How do I make my old Xbox region free and Linux?
<oorah> how do i make an irc channel?
<maco> oorah: join it and itll be created
<kuttans> LetsGo67: VLC can stream anything i guess, from video capture card to any type of codec including ogg
<oorah> maco, how do i have admin?
<switch10_> LetsGo67: you would have to use a mod chip to get region free.  but that is off topic...
<maco> oorah: if youre the first person, youll be the op
<kuttans> hoxha: there is a gui for clamav in gnome and one in kde too which are the latest, check in synaptic
<oorah> maco, oh ok thanks
<LetsGo67> How do I install Ubuntu on an old Xbox?  switch10_
<hoxha> what do i wright in there
<kuttans> anyone know about maemo here?
<switch10_> LetsGo67: I have never done it myself, but ive been looking into installing onto a friends 360.  there is a ton of tutorials out there.  do a google search...
<hoxha> uh
<kuttans> hoxha: can you make your question more clear pls
<hoxha> kj
<hoxha> oh sorry
<dnana> hi
<switch10_> LetsGo67: heres a start...http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<andreas> is there any way to calibrate display colors?
<hoxha> how would i find a gui version on synaptic, because i have a clama , on my ubuntu and its says on my virus scanner the gui has a red sine next to it
<hoxha> how do i fix that?
<MatBee> how do i make empathy to pop up new messages instead of hiding them
<Maletor> Why is it that when I change my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file to include ServerName localhost I ignore the warning "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". But when I have that line included in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite, it gives me the warning? What am I missing about apache2 config?
<c_nick> how to install atk?
<LetsGo67> Older Xbox?  switch10_
<LetsGo67> NVM
<MikeChelen> anyone know how to fix sound in 3d games?
<switch10_> LetsGo67: ya looks like its a distro made just for the older one
<abhilashm86> how to detect sound drivers and install it, no sound in karmic 9.10? abhilash@abhilash:~$ sudo aplay -l
<abhilashm86> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<LetsGo67> Thanks ttyl
<FAJALOU> Hi what is the new command for "Suspend" in karmic?
<Maletor> fajalou, sleep ?
<Maletor> Why is it that when I change my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file to include ServerName localhost I ignore the warning "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". But when I have that line included in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite, it gives me the warning? What am I missing about apache2 config?
<FAJALOU> Maletor:  nope
<FAJALOU> Hi what is the new command for "Suspend" in karmic?   if i click the button in the corner it works great; but i want to know what that c ommand is.
<switch10_> FAJALOU: try:sudo s2ram
<switch10_> sudo s2disk
<switch10_> sudo s2both
<FAJALOU> switch10_: the button should not take a sudo,
<FAJALOU> well it does not take a sudo.
<switch10_> FAJALOU: ok, so dont use it
<sanzky> hello everyone
<FAJALOU> switch10_:  what i am asking is what is the command for that button...
<Hilikus> hey guys
<sanzky> anyone knows how to configure ubuntu to do nothing when the battery gets very low?
<switch10_> FAJALOU: i just told you..  to suspend to ram type s2ram...  and so on
<FAJALOU> switch10_:  but that takes root right?
<Hilikus> anyone using the IR Blaster from the hauppauge pvr 150? i can't get it to work now that the module lirc_pvr150 was dropped
<Maletor> Why is it that when I change my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file to include ServerName localhost I ignore the warning "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". But when I have that line included in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite, it gives me the warning? What am I missing about apache2 config?
<switch10_> FAJALOU: try it without.  It should work
<FAJALOU> switch10_:  those are not even installed, so it can't be those.
<switch10_> FAJALOU: try pmi action suspend
<FAJALOU> nope not installed...
<darkish> guys
<darkish> what is "gparted" tool?
<switch10_> FAJALOU: hmm those all work for me.  sorry
<woodyjlw> ubuntu is not useing the power save when ac is unplugged. is there some addons for ubuntu 8.10 for the power management?
<switch10_> darkish: its a partition editor..
<rumpsy> i struck with adding java environment variable to .bashrc
<rumpsy> How to safely add that to .bash.rc
<rumpsy> How to safely add that to .bashrc
<rumpsy> And too i'm not a root user
<rumpsy> I'm not priviliged user
<rumpsy> help to add java envoronment variable to .bashrc . .
<sanzky> rumpsy, add id to /home/yousuer/.bashrc
<rumpsy> Can you please explain in detail
<rumpsy> I opened .bashrc now
<FAJALOU> Hi what is the new command for "Suspend" in karmic?   if i click the button in the corner it works great; but i want to know what that command is.
<rumpsy> What should i do now
<Firefishe> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala.  I would like to know how to set up the boot parameters so that I have only the standard terminal message bootup screen, without the splash screen.  Either that, or the splash screen with the bootup output below the Ubuntu logo.
<rumpsy> sanzky: What should i do now, i opened .bashrc with gedit
<sanzky> rumpsy, at the end of the file add export PATH=/path/to/java:$PATH
<rumpsy> okay
<rumpsy> wait i try that
<darkish> is there website
<darkish> for download tools?
<switch10_> darkish: http://appnr.com/
<FAJALOU> Hi what is the new command for "Suspend" in karmic?   if i click the button in the corner it works great; but i want to know what that command is.
<Maletor> Why is it that when I change my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file to include ServerName localhost I ignore the warning "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". But when I have that line included in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite, it gives me the warning? What am I missing about apache2 config?
<matts45acp> is anyone here willing to help me setup my wireless
<Scott__> go to pm matts
<Firefishe> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala.  I would like to know how to set up the boot parameters so that I have only the standard terminal message bootup screen, without the splash screen.  Either that, or the splash screen with the bootup output below the Ubuntu logo.
<Luigi2223> hola
<FAJALOU> Hi what is the new command for "Suspend" in karmic?   if i click the button in the corner it works great; but i want to know what that command is.
<bigdavjoker> I can't get grub2 to boot my vista partition after copying it from an failing HD when I select the vista option it goes to a blank screen with blinking cursor
<d4rkh4v0k_> Hey I need help someone set up my computer and didn't give me the SU password, is there away to figure it out?
<maco> d4rkh4v0k_: there is no root password in ubuntu
<maco> d4rkh4v0k_: just use sudo and your own user password
<d4rkh4v0k_> OK, I'll try and see what happens thanks maco
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<maco> d4rkh4v0k_: just put "sudo" before any command you want to run as root
<FAJALOU> Hi what is the new command for "Suspend" in karmic?   if i click the button in the corner it works great; but i want to know what that command is.
<j9xinca> Hey can someone help me, i am trying to instal UNR 9.10. When i try to install to harddisk it goes through a lot, then shows the gui, then goes back to command line, and dumps a LOT of SQUASHFS errors. trying to sudo su also dumps errors all over
<Firefishe> Burning_Aces:  What were you trying to send me?
<MatBee> thats a DCC explpoit
<unop> FAJALOU,  pm-suspend  # but it isn't the command used when suspending
<MatBee> exploit**
<wotsolatsod731> Hello all :) Does anyone know of a good link on how to install WOW on 9.10
<j9xinca> Does anyone know how to fix the problem with netbook remix 9.10?
<sanzky> anyone knows how to configure ubuntu to do nothing when the battery power gets very low?
<FAJALOU> unop:  when i put that in, it ways that it must be run as root, but i don't have to press the button on gnome-panel as root?
<unop> sanzky,  why would you ever want to change that behaviour, it's a good thing is it not?
<unop> FAJALOU, like i said, it isn't the command used in suspending
<FAJALOU> unop:  that one works, so do you know what the command is actually?
<hiatus> Sanzky: just go into powersaving options and pick do nothing when battery power is low
<j9xinca> Netbook remix 9.10, is throwing a lot of SQUASHFS errors when i boot it from USB. Anyone know why? trying to install to harddisk and cant
<unop> FAJALOU, the gnome-power-manager (or equivalent) and acpi handle it using system calls, etc - no commands really used in the process
<j9xinca> im guessing maybe i should just go to slackware. Not so many problems like ubuntu
<wotsolatsod731> No? Yes? Head for the mountains! nothing?
<hiatus> J9xinca: sounds like you installed to usb baddly, I would use a regular ubuntu install anyway
<FAJALOU> unop:  what?  can you tell me what/where i can look to see what command occurs when i press that button
<sanzky> unop, mi battery sensor is screwed, the battey can give about 15 min, but if I disconnect the AC for 10 seconds it will hibernate, quite annoying
<sanzky> hiatus, there is no such option in karmic, just hibernate, suspend and shut down
<unop> FAJALOU, what's unclear about my language? i said no commands are used
<FAJALOU> unop:  how can no commands be used?!  Last time it was gnome-pwr-cmd, but that is no longer available?
<FAJALOU> and so then how would I go about setting up a key combo to send to suspend.
<wotsolatsod731> I did the wine thing already but there is a second process that I am missing.
<unop> FAJALOU, maybe you need to define 'commands'. do you mean shell commands or API calls?
<FAJALOU> unop:  lol.  what  i want to do is link a key combination to a command, or api call, so my computer suspends.
<abhilashm86> in virtualbox sound is playing, but in ubuntu 9.10 no sound, please help
<hiatus> Sanzky: perhaps you could disable power saving at startup and that would solve your problem
<j9xinca> anyone else know ANYTHING about the squashfs errors when booting Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 its hella annoying
<alvaro> some peopel can write
<alvaro> how to install decoders for totem
<unop> FAJALOU, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387&page=2
<wotsolatsod731> Yeah I did that but the steps seem to target certain versions. Thank you anyway
<unop> !shortcuts | FAJALOU and this too -
<ubottu> FAJALOU and this too -: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<alvaro> thank you vm.
<FAJALOU> unop: as the forums says; the shortcut isn't working...
<wotsolatsod731> Ty
<j9xinca> IS there a UNR channel for netbook? i need some help
<switch10_> FAJALOU: if you scroll down several posts you will find it
<Snausages> j9xinca: this channel is close enough, just ask your question
<unop> FAJALOU, but this guy claims it does - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8309702&postcount=16
<FAJALOU> unop:  right yah lowre down.  how does the gui suspend w/o a command/sudo pw?
<sanzky> hiatus, that would be laptop-mode, isnt it?
<Snausages> j9xinca: ah, I see it in the scrollback now.  Sorry, dunno anything about it myself...  I use unr all the time, have never seen that
<unop> FAJALOU, he uses the DBUS command line interface to send DBUS messages to the power manager - not really a command per se and it doesn't require root/sudo privileges
<FAJALOU> unop:  is there a way to bind my command to that?
<j9xinca> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10: PROBLEM: when booting from USB stick (the iso is good and setup correctly on USB), i can boot from stick and it works, but commands dont work right like sudo or su just throws SQUASHFS errors. Im trying to install to harddrive, when i boot and select install to harddrive it goes through startup, then quits the ubuntu GUI, goes to a command line, and throws more SQUASHFS errors.
<unop> FAJALOU, yea, the code is for a shell script, copy it into a text file, save it, make it executable and then call it passing the appropriate argument/parameter i.e. 'suspend' or 'hibernate'
<FAJALOU> unop:  haha. ohk :)
<hiatus> Sanzky: if you go to systems > preferences > startup applications you can uncheckmark power management which will disable all power saving options
<Firefishe> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala.  I would like to know how to set up the boot parameters so that I have only the standard terminal message bootup screen, without the splash screen.  Either that, or the splash screen with the bootup output below the Ubuntu logo.
<hiatus> At startup
<MatBee> howcome i cant get flash to play in firefox?
<MatBee> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<j9xinca> what about Bus error (core dumped) in UNR? anyone
<MatBee> ive installed the restricted extras, and even tried adobe-flashplugin, AND the one from adobe's website
<sanzky> thanks hiatus
<hiatus> Sanzky: its probably the easiest way to get what your trying to accomplish. Anything else would be a bit of a hassle that I can think of
<FAJALOU> unop:  YES! thanks!
<Firefishe> MatBee: You could try an older version of Firefox, like the 3.0.14 version
<petsounds> j9xinca, just curious, how do you create the bootable usb?
<FAJALOU> unop:  i am also having issues with notifications in empathy?
<Snausages> j9xinca: the combination of those two errors makes me curious...  have you put this netbook through a ram test?
<FAJALOU> unop:  where are custom keybindings saved?  i am still getting an error that gnome-pwr-cmd cannot be found :(
<petsounds> j9xinca, i guess if you can boot unr and using it as live session there's an Install icon on desktop.
<FAJALOU> hmmm interesting...
<i3luefire> what is up with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer error?
<ranjan> does any body knows how to intrigrate skype with mozila on ubuntu 9.10
<zoug> ranjan: make a plugin! ;)
<ranjan> zoug : i installed Net-DBus-Skype-0.02 for this purpose but it did not work for me
<frankely> how can i restore /etc/init.d/oracle-xe configure?
<zoug> ranjan: the skype client doesnt work well
<ranjan> zoug : thanks for this information
<zoug> ranjan: skype debian is closed source, i guess
<dnm> any one using ubuntu on dell xps here
<zoug> dnm: any problems?
<j9xinca> Anyone have problems with UNR on HP Mini 110?
<ranjan> zoug : ya you are right it's semi closed source as it's protocal details are not opened for the common man / for the open community developers  .... ;)
<zoug> ranjan: they just threw a linux client to make some people happy.
<dnm> zoug: wifi not working after updates
<Scott__> i was helping a guy with wifi and it was no good lots of posts with same issue no fix and then i sugested a usb dongle wifi stick untill there is a fix and before i could get the model number og the wg111 we all know works stable in ubuntu he left
<ranjan> zoug : ya i too agree with you
<zoug> dnm: which wireless adapter?
<Snausages> j9xinca: there ya go...  I started with trying to put leopard on my acer and had so many troubles I wound up with unr...  it worked flawlessly and I was curious enough to keep it
<dnm> hmmm not sure abt it
<i3luefire> can anyone help me with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer error i get every time i try to install anything at all?
<zoug> dnm: open terminal and type lspci
<dnm> Zoug k
<Scott__> i3luefire is this in wine
<i3luefire> no
<dnm> zoug done
<i3luefire> Scott__, its in synaptic
<Scott__> go to pm i3lue
<zoug> dnm: look for netwoek controllers
<dnm> zoug: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Scott__> yes i know this
<i3luefire> Scott__, how to pm
<zoug> dnm: great..no do a ifconfig
<zoug> *now
<bbalajirao> Icons for shutdown, logout, lock screen in my menu are missing. How do I get them back?
<dnm> zzoug: done
<Scott__> so if u using synaptics why the issue
<zoug> dnm: any wlan0 ?
<zoug> dnm: or wlan
<dnivra> Scott__: I had this issue and would like to know how to fix this too:)
<dnm> zoug: there is only eth0 n lo
<zoug> dnm: do a ifconfig wlan0 up, then again look for wlan0 in ifconfig
<dnm> zoug: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<dnivra> dnm: sudo ifconifg wlan0 up
<zoug> dnm: yeah, sudo
<dnm> zoug: yeh done
<dnm> thanks
<dnm> can you tell me wat was the prob
<zoug> dnm: wireless works?
<dnm> not sure about that
<dnm> zoug: not sure about tat
<zoug> dnm: try it then
<dnm> zoug: alesat the simbol came on
<dnm> i will have to go out to do it
<dnm> zoug: i will have to log out to check it
<zoug> dnm: okay, cool
<dnm> Zoug: ill try n try to let you know
<dnm> zoug: Thanks any ways
<kermit5327> hi im new to xubuntu
<anonymous> I'm new to Ubuntu and apt-get.  What does this mean "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89"
<dnivra> kermit5327: head to #xubuntu for xubuntu support:). this is ubuntu suppport
<dnivra> gantrixx: what did you do to get this error?
<gantrixx> apt-get update
<kermit5327> im not sure how to do that
<gantrixx> dnivra, I'm not aware of any key
<dnivra> gantrixx: I think it's ok; I get the error too.
<dtownhero> kermit:  what's wrong?
<mneptok> gantrixx: you need to install the PPA's GPG key
<dtownhero> kermit: I can maybe help
<kermit5327> that would be nice
<dnivra> mneptok: is it necesssary? will there be any issues if he didn't?
<mneptok> dnivra: just error messages during every update and install
<dnivra> mneptok: he should still get the updated package lists right? then don't you think it's best he ignores this safely?
<mneptok> gantrixx: and if that PPA is hosted on Launchpad, it has a key.
<mneptok> dnivra: no, i think it best to install the GPG key
<dnivra> mneptok: any place where I can learn how to; would like to know how to do so. think so would gantrixx:).
<mneptok> dnivra: every single PPA on Lauchpad has a section for adding the repository and installing the GPG key
<zoug> gantrixx: dnivra: modify your sources list and remove any keys other than the default ubuntu archive key
<mneptok> zoug: wrong.
<zoug> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> zoug: the rror clearly states that the PPA he is trying to use has no GPG key installed and thus the package cannot be authenticated
<zoug> mneptok: i thought apt-get update doesnt work
<mneptok> zoug: right. because the PPA he is trying to use cannot be authenticated.
<mneptok> again, install the GPG key referenced in the error, and referenced on the PPA's Launchpad page
<dnivra> mneptok, zoug: thanks guys will check them out.
<culinor> hello
<dnivra> !hello | culinor
<ubottu> culinor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<teraboy> Im using make-kpkg to compile a custom kernel. It worked fine the first time, but I neglected to enable some drivers, so I reran xconfig, changed some things, but make-kpkg refuses to rebuild the .deb files. Is it required to do a 'clean' every time?
<c_nick> I was trying to install gtk2.18 now i got the error "checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.21.3    atk >= 1.13.0    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6) were not met:No package 'atk' found No package 'pango' found Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix. " but i have installed glib2.22 cairo 1.88 pango 1.26 where could i be going wrong
<Brack10> Hi
<culinor> i want to migrate from windows to ubuntu and i am wondering what to do with my ntfs partitions, i have important data there
<Brack10> I just upgraded to karmic and my Nvidia drivers aren't working.  They don't show up in "Hardware Drivers" like in Jaunty.  How to fix?
<Brack10> I have multiverse enabled
<c_nick> culinor: keep it like that only.. it will be detected
<c_nick> what is this "important" data
<mahesh> hello. i am having a network card that worked good till yesterday. now when i ping the modem via NIC i dont get a reply. ifconfig says RX: 0 bytes
<mahesh> any way to verify if its a hardware failure?
<culinor> c_nick: should use my ntfs C: partition for linux only then?
<c_nick> oh.. so its a primary disk..
<culinor> by important data i mean documents and other stuff
<c_nick> I suggest u take the back up..
<c_nick> Linux needs ext3 ext4(u9.10)
<culinor> so it's better if i move them to another place and get them back after the installation is finished?
<c_nick> do u have a secondary partition..
<culinor> i have one HDD with 3 ntfs partitions
<c_nick> i suggest if its a 80 GB HDD then keep 10 for Ubutu (/ = root) 40 for Ubuntu (Home) and another 40 (NTFS) for your data :)
<culinor> thank you
<c_nick> ah culinor so its cool.. you got 3 partitions.. all are NTFS (since u were on windows) so.. why dont u keep all ur data in 2.. of them and convert C: into Linux
<c_nick> ie. from NTFS to ext3
<c_nick> culinor: do u want dual boot.. i mean windows and Linux? or only Linux ?
<culinor> yes, i could do that, but i thought that everything should be ext3 or ext4
<karma_police> i know this is a noob question but how do you turn sleep off? i am trying to watch a movie and every 15 minutes my monitor goes to sleep. i have tried adjusting power management functions with same effect
<culinor> no, i want linux only
<zoug> Brack10: download drivers from nvidia website or use envyng
<dnivra> karma_police: system -> preference -> power management
<karma_police> dnivra. i did that.. it still goes sleep after 15 minutes... even with movie playing
<xpaulee_> join #android-x86
<alex_mayorga> Hi, can anyone assist, please? I think I've been bitten by some form of bug 477104
<Surlent777> hey, I think suspect I have a strange permissions-based problem which is preventing me from using bitlbee, gpm, screen, and tor, perhaps centering around /var or /var/run. Anyone willing to try and help?
<dnivra> karma_police: the monitor goes to sleep even when you change the "put display to sleep...." to never?
<karma_police> yes
<alex_mayorga> latest updates hosed my wubi install and I think it took the win 7 partition with it as well
<petsounds> karma_police, deactivated screensaver
<karma_police> after around 10 to 15 minutes of no mouse activity
<dnm> dnirva: my wifi is not working still though the icon is illuminated
<karma_police> i have no screensaver set
<alex_mayorga> anyone familiar with this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104
<Brack10> zoug: thanks envy seems to work, should I have stopped gdm first?
<dnm> zoug: hi i am back
<zoug> Brack10: envy takes care of that
<zoug> dnm: sad, using network-manager?
<dnivra> dnm: I think you need to connect to the wifi network. not really confident of wifi. think zoug would help out if he can. or maybe someone else.
<dnm> zoug: yup
<karma_police> hmmm.. i did have screensaver activated.. just no actual screensaver... my bad.. lol
<karma_police> back to late night movie.. ty
<hsr> cock
<petsounds> :)
<dnm> dnirva: thanks
<Brack10> zoug: sudo apt-get install envy gives me: E: Package envy has no installation candidate
<zoug> dnm: try using wicd
<MenZa> hsr: Mind your language.
<dnm> zoug: how do i get tat
<zoug> Brack10: search envy from synaptic
<Brack10> nm textual works
<hsr> how to install google earth in ubuntu?
<MenZa> !medibuntu | hsr
<ubottu> hsr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zoug> dnm: if you have wired connection to that system, install it by sudo apt-get install wicd or download it from https://launchpad.net/wicd
<hsr> so it cannot be installed?
<MenZa> hsr: See the above link. It's available in Medibuntu.
<dnm> zoug: k will do tat n come on then
<zoug> Brack10: its encyng-core and envyng-gtk
<zoug> *envyng-core
<Brack10> zoug: k got it, so then I do sudo envyng -t and choose install and it gives me a bunch of python errors :(
<zoug> Brack10: as far as i know it has an ncurses based interface. can i see those errors
<MenZa> zoug: May I point out that envy is a *bad* way to install graphics drivers?
<MenZa> !envy | zoug, Brack10
<ubottu> zoug, Brack10: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<myeyespy> Anyone who knows how I can change the viewing properties of Torem Video player to X11?
<zoug> MenZa: sorry, but it worked for me.
<zoug> MenZa: its an easy way for new users, thats what i think
<Brack10> MenZa: Any idea why the official way isn't displaying nvidia drivers?
<Surlent777> I installed my drivers manually from the nvidia site myself
<sleepy_cat> whats a standard prefix.. while doing ./configure
<hsr> hello, i have one problem with sound output in ubuntu. The speakers works excellent in  Windows. But in Ubuntu, when i play a song with maximum volume, i cannot hear it whether its playing or not...any idea?
<kfizz> Hey, I have a bunch of song files in a directory: /home/usr/Music/Unsorted/ and I've sorted them all and I was wondering if there's a way to get all those files to /home/usr/Music/ quick than copy/pasting, because there's about 12 gigs of files
<zoug> Brack10: install from nvidia website
<kfizz> quicker*
<Brack10> I tried using the nvidia ppa and it worked under jaunty but I get a dpkg error when I try and install nvidia-190-modaliases and nvidia-glx-190
<hsr> any one>'
<Hilikus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dxy> is there a netbook iso for amd 64 neo dual core bit?
<Hilikus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Brack10> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kfizz> hsr, have you checked to see what hardware ubuntu is outputting sound to? Right click volume icon -> sound prefs -> hardware
<fbdystang> Hi, a little vpn issue: I am connected to a windows computer over vpn with pptp. Now what? is there a remote desktop viewer for pptp connections?
<hsr> HDAIntel(Alsa Mixer)
<kfizz> Are there any other options you can choose hsr?
<hsr> yes there are many
<zoug> Brack10: drivers from the nvidia website works perfectly
<Surlent777> I can second that
<zoug> Brack10: envyng does the same thing
<Brack10> none of the methods I'm using work
<hsr> PCM, front, mux and all
<Brack10> I think I have an underlying problem
<Brack10> this is since I upgraded to karmic
<MenZa> Brack10: None at all - but I'm just pointing out that it /may/ cause you issues later on.
<MenZa> !wfm | zoug (Just FTR)
<ubottu> zoug (Just FTR): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Hilikus> when my computer starts i get a message Grub loading then it hangs for some time and then i get "loading Error: No Such Device". the weird thing is that the system still loads fine adn everything is fine but i think that error is making it hang in the bootup process and slows it down
<Hilikus> any ideas how to fix that or why i get the loading error but everything still works?
<sleepy_cat>  I downloaded gtk2.18.5.tar.gc then i did .. ./configure after this i get this error checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.21.3    atk >= 1.13.0    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6) were not met:  No package 'atk' found No package 'pango' found Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix. Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BA
<sleepy_cat> SE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config See the pkg-config man page for more details. now i downloaded and installed (./configure make make install) cairo 1.8.88 pango 1.26 glib 2.22 from their tars but still the error persists
<zoug> MenZa: what would you recommend in Brack10's case? thanks for the info.
<Surlent777> sleepy_cat: look for -dev versions of those packages in Synaptic
<Surlent777> a touch late, little bot
<siji> hi all
<siji> AM using ubuntu 9.10 in my laptop
<siji> and everything was working smmothly
<MenZa> zoug: I haven't read up on the issue -- and it's almost 8am and I haven't slept, so I'm afraid I'm going to have to run off to bed soon. If there's an nvidia issue, a) check 'Restricted Drivers', b) manually install the relevant drivers from the repos, c) nvidia.com drivers, d) envy -- in that order.
<siji> including bluetooth and wifi
<siji> but now the bluetooth manger and network manger got disabled
<sleepy_cat> ok
<sleepy_cat> thanks Surlent777
<siji> which was there in task bar
<siji> now how to enable it again
<siji> ?
<siji> pls help me
<zoug> MenZa: okay, thanks for the heads up!
<mabel> Hello. I have a DSL connection and I want to connect to it at startup. The following script does the trick: http://pastebin.com/m40ca37b2 However, I'd like to use /etc/network/interfaces because I think that's cleaner. This is what I have in that file now: http://pastebin.com/m6d6812f5 And it's not connecting at startup. Any ideas on what should I do?
<fbdystang> Hi, a little vpn issue: I am connected to a windows computer over vpn with pptp. Now what? is there a remote desktop viewer for pptp connections? I am connected but don't know what viewer to use. Thanks for any help :)
<Hilikus> how can i forward all mail to root to my account?
<Hilikus> internal mail that is
<hsr> Is there a way to boost sound output?
<hsr> anyone any idea?
<hsr> How to boost sound output in ubuntu?
<zoug> fbdystang: there is a kde4 client in synaptic
<zoug> fbdystang: kvpnc
<fbdystang> zoug: what's it called?
<fbdystang> ahh
<hsr> MenZa?
<ddelony> Is there a channel specifically for the Netbook Remix?
<fbdystang> hsr: is it not loud enough?
<hsr> yeah its not loud enough
<fbdystang> hsr: most speakers nowadays have an amp to boost it from millivolts to something you can hear
<zoug> siji: may be your hardware switch is off
<hsr> yes fbdystang, but i dont have amp. But yes these speakers works good when in windows but i dnk why the performance is poor in ubuntu.....
<siji> zoug, no it's on
<hsr> fbdystang"
<fbdystang> hsr: i have found that there are a couple of different places for volume in gnome
<zoug> siji: it should work out of the box, anyways, what is your network controller?
<hsr> fbdystang: like what?
<fbdystang> hsr: if any one of them is turned down, your net result would be a lower volume
<hsr> fbdystang: alright, how i reach those placeS?
<hsr> fbdystang: *how can i reach those places?
<siji> zoug, means ?
<fbdystang> i am looking
<hsr> i am waiting
<zoug> siji: open up a terminal window and type ifconfig.
<siji> ok
<siji> u mean the network conf ?
<zoug> yeah
<siji> ok
<zoug> siji: what did you do that it doesnt work now?
<fbdystang> hsr: try system>preferences>sound
<hsr> fbdystang: ok
<siji> zoug, i started manualy
<hsr> fbdystang: then
<siji> it's working
<siji> only gui got disabled
<fbdystang> hsr: make sure volume is up
<siji> using /etc/init.d/networking restart
<siji> and dhclient
<siji> both are working
<hsr> fbdystang: okay then
<siji> but failed to start wifi
<zoug> siji: try a reboot
<siji> tried
<siji> manytimes
<siji> :)
<zoug> siji: still doesnt work install wicd
<fbdystang> hsr: I also have a speaker icon in my system tray at top right, both of these must be cranked up to get sound
<siji> wicd?
<zoug> siji: sudo apt-get install wicd
<hsr> fbdystang: ??? i didn't get it?
<siji> ya
<fbdystang> hsr: do you know what the system tray is?
<hsr> fbdystang: yes
<siji> it's telling will remove network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<rredd4> have a dell inspiron amd sempron computer,  when i run 9.10 live cd, it gets to the gdm config part and then it has a black screen with flashing lights.  I selected apic=off and noapic, didn't work. what do i do?
<hsr> fbdystang: wait
<zoug> siji: tell me if it works, and yeah you need to remove the network-manager from synaptic or apt
<fbdystang> hsr: do you have a speaker icon there?
<siji> ya doing
<zoug> siji: do it
<zoug> siji: do a reboot after installation
<siji> ok
<necrose> hi all, im using toshiba portege m900, pentium dual core 2.20ghz
<necrose> and if im using ubuntu, my laptop become hot
<rredd4> have a black screen with flashing lights, what is wrong?
<necrose> lm_sensors show me the temperatur is 98 c
<fbdystang> zoug: He thanks, that KVpnc is exactly what I was looking for :)
<necrose> and always added
<rredd4> can't see screen on live cd
<necrose> and when im using windows, its become normal
<necrose> is it bug ?
<necrose> ?
<rredd4> windows is hosed
<necrose> i want ubuntu
<rredd4> trying to load the live cd to see a console
<necrose> but ubuntu make my laptop so hot
<petsounds> necrose, you get that temperature from acpi -t ?
<necrose> yes
<necrose> petsounds, yes
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Some_Person> !ops |  Dimaia
<necrose> first boot, i run acpi -t it show 71 degrees
<ubottu> Dimaia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fbdystang> lame
<necrose> then.. 72
<JumboJellyfish> yeah fix the fucking network already
<Flannel> JumboJellyfish: No need for the language
<necrose> after a few minute it show 94 degrees
<Amaranth> Some_Person: Already gone
<JumboJellyfish> i just hate these bots
<Some_Person> oh sorry
<teraboy> JumboJellyfish, got me too :(
<Amaranth> JumboJellyfish: Actually DCC has nothing to do with the network, fix your client. :)
<Flannel> JumboJellyfish: It's got nothing to do with the network at all
<Sahkolihaa> Yay for XChat's auto ignore. \o/
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<luckymurali> I forgot my root password
<luckymurali> how can i get it back??
<teraboy> Sahkolihaa, evidently not a default... :/
<jschall> doesn't the dcc exploit thing cause a bug in some routers, too?
<Sahkolihaa> teraboy: Really? It was when I installed it...
<voidmage> used to a few years ago
<voidmage> a lot of ircds have it as a killphrase now
<luckymurali> how can i recover my password
<voidmage> Sahkolihaa: speaking of dcc ignore, i can't find the setting in xchat
<voidmage> where did you find it?
<Sahkolihaa> voidmage: I think it's actually on by default.
<voidmage> hmm
<teraboy> Sahkolihaa, well, I guess It didn't accept them, just got the popups. Same behavior on your end? I just installed xchat yesterday
<Sahkolihaa> Did you only get 5 requests?
<voidmage> i still get the popup with a ton of the MOTHER_... file requests
<voidmage> but it auto-aborts them there, the popup still interrupts my game though :|
<Sahkolihaa> Yeah but if you only get about 5 of them, then it's ignoring it.
<fbdystang> I got 5 with xchat
<brummbaer> yeah, that was pretty much a bitch
<rredd4> using a dell inspirion amd sempron, can't get 9.10 to load desktop, when it gets to config gdm the screen is black with flashing white lights
<rredd4> what can i do
<Sahkolihaa> Ah, here's what mine said
<Sahkolihaa>  You are being CTCP flooded from Dimaia, ignoring *!*@65.48.146.239
<teraboy> wow, completely screws with the router masquerading... gee wiz
<BaByChU> .f India
<teraboy> Sahkolihaa, yeah, 5 requests
<Sahkolihaa> You've probably got that "You are being CTCP flooded..." message somewhere then.
<voidmage> i don't see that in the server or channel window
<RageBot> preemptive banning ftw
<voidmage> just a ton of the * Dimaia has offered MOTHER_SPANKS_CHILD_RATHER_HARD.MPEG (8675309 bytes)
<luckymurali> Is there any way to recover administartor password
<luckymurali> ???
<BaByChU> luckymurali: use your bootable cd
<teraboy> I found the flood message, finally
<teraboy> very cool
<Sahkolihaa> :)
<zoug> luckymurali: just google it :)
<BaByChU> luckymurali: then chroot
<BaByChU> luckymurali: then passwd root
<BaByChU> luckymurali: done
<i3luefire> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5740f328
<luckymurali> BaByChu, ya
<luckymurali> thanks
<teraboy> the attacker was from barbados!
<i3luefire> trying to build chrome os
<zoug> BaByChU: what about that grub method where you put 1 infront of quiet?
<LeifD> Does hibernate work for you guys? It does not for me.
<rredd4> can't get ubuntu to show desktop, help please
<BaByChU> zoug: sigle user mode?  ye it's same
<LinuxCommunity> what you mean to show desktop
<BaByChU> zoug: but I like to use the bootable cd
<BaByChU> rredd4: check your X configuration
<zoug> BaByChU: think its for root
<nomad77> zoug: single as in "single-user
<rredd4> LinuxCommunity  won't show desktop when i launch live cd, see black screen with flashing lights
<LinuxCommunity> rredd4: try a different version of ubuntu
<rredd4> ok
<zoug> nomad77: never did a chroot through livecd
<BaByChU> rredd4: 9.10?
<rredd4> LinuxCommunity  why?
<rredd4> BaByChU yes
<BaByChU> rredd4: wha your video card?
<zoug> rredd4: flashing lights?
<rredd4> zoug yes
<BaByChU> rredd4: try to use vesa
<rredd4> don't see vesa in f6 options
<c_nick> Got a weird problem.. When i click on Add to Panel .. on the top bar.. i can add System Monitor Notification area etc.. except Gweather ,Trash and Gclock Applet..
<zoug> rredd4: do a ctrl+alt+f1
<Sisebuto> waaaaazzaaaaaaaa friki amigos
<jschall> i tried to get rid of pulseaudio by removing it, and it blew up my entire system so i installed it again. Now my sound doesn't work at all.
<rredd4> zoug got it
<Sisebuto> hello
<LinuxCommunity> rredd4: Cause each version differs, some versions tend to not included certain files , drivers, ect then others. Besides I have had this happen at least 200 times. Most common on Japanese computers, but it's a machine
<syockit> My computer sometimes take a long time to wake up from sleep, with disk i/o running in the background before the password dialog appears. What's the issue?
<c_nick> hey problem solved !!!
<Sisebuto> if you press Alt+F4 you get extra content for the chat
<zoug> rredd4: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rredd4> ok
<jtaji> Sisebuto: that's not welcome here
<jschall> Sisebuto: did you come here to troll?
<Sisebuto> zdfas
<zoug> any snort users here?
<rredd4> zoug that command did nothing
<jschall> i tried to get rid of pulseaudio by removing it, and it blew up my entire system so i installed it again. Now my sound doesn't work at all. help?
<rredd4> zoug vid card is nvidia c61 geforce 6150se
<om26er> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<KD8KWO> hello
<KD8KWO> -.- -.. ---.. -.- .-- ---
<zoug> rredd4: what did you do to render your karmic without desktop?
<rredd4> zoug karmic?
<zoug> rredd4: which version ubuntu?
<rredd4> 9.10
<zoug> so its karmic
<LinuxCommunity> ah yea 9.10 = karmic
<zoug> rredd4: what i mean was did you changed anything recently?
<Wamphyri> is there a util for active sync in ubuntu?
<rredd4> loading live cd, changed nothing
<lint_> how come my ubuntu startup sound is so distorted?
<LinuxCommunity> legacy hardware?
<LinuxCommunity> lint_: legacy hardware?
<lint_> it wasnt distorted or broken on previous ubuntu releases
<rredd4> zoug loading live cd, i changed nothing
<LinuxCommunity> lint_: then i don't know what to say, i usually stick with the last version keep away from small bugs then when a newer one comes i pop to the next
<zoug> rredd4: do a sudo Xorg -configure on the terminal
<guideX> After installing ubuntu on my dell 600m laptop, I hear the startup sound, and see the ubuntu logo, then I see flashy colors and characters
<guideX> live cd works fine
<guideX> I think my video card drivers are incorrect or screen res too high
<rredd4> zoug command not found
<rredd4> zoug capital X?
<rredd4> did that
<zoug> capital yeah
<zoug> linux is case-sensitive
<rredd4> must not be on the cd
<zoug> not on the cd
<L0ki> KD8KWO_: .... . .-.. .-.. --- .- -. -.. --. --- --- -.. -- --- .-. -. .. -. --.!
<masdjo> i can only ping IP
<luckymurali> BaByChu, there are many options on bootcd
<Necrodead> hi
<Necrodead> can there be an algorithm whose output is larger than itself?
<luckymurali> shall i go with install ubuntu options
<BaByChU> luckymurali: yes just let it boot
<luckymurali> ??
<luckymurali> ok
<BaByChU> luckymurali: when you see the gnome
<luckymurali> ok
<BaByChU> luckymurali: press alt+ctrl+fn
<BaByChU> luckymurali: then mount your real /boot and /
<SmokeyD> hey people, how can I check on the commandline if there is an empty disc present in my cdrw drive?
<BaByChU> luckymurali: chroot /mnt/real_root /bin/bash
<BaByChU> luckymurali: source /etc/profile
<BaByChU> luckymurali: passwd root
<BaByChU> luckymurali: then exit and unmount all, reboot
<Flannel> Necrodead: Sure.  But that's offtopic for here
<Flannel> luckymurali, BaByChU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<LinuxCommunity> Flannel: al borland
<luckymurali> BaByChU, itr ask to install ubuntu
<Dextra> Hi. I have a friend that I need to piss off this christmas season. How would I go about wiping his hard drive with a command?
<Flannel> luckymurali: Follow the instructions on that page
<luckymurali> Flannel, thanks
<BaByChU> luckymurali: press next, then ignore all
<Flannel> Dextra: This is a support channel, please take it elsewhere. (Well, please don't take it anywhere)
<BaByChU> Flannel: ye
<LinuxCommunity> sudo  wipe -z /dev/hda
<Dextra> Thanks
<LinuxCommunity> wait
<LinuxCommunity> command doesn't work, it did at one time
<Flannel> LinuxCommunity: Just stop
<Dextra> Oh?
<Dextra> I need one that works. :(
<LinuxCommunity> darn it
<LinuxCommunity> let me see if i can get you one
<dnivra> LinuxCommunity: stop right there. this is a support channel. not a destruction channel:).
<BaByChU> luckymurali: also you could try this grub method     http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/how-to-reset-linux-root-forgotten-passwords-get-retrieve-root-password-t956.html
<Dextra> I got him a new computer and I need him to be excited about getting into Windows.
<LinuxCommunity> im supporting Dextra
<Hellow> Is the DCC flood over?
<Hellow> :P
<BaByChU> luckymurali: sorry  you should choose "try ubuntu blablabla"
<teleri> help! on Acer Aspire One D250 with UNR.. the mousepad stops responding seconds after bootup..
<omar94m> yo yo yo wud up
<BaByChU> luckymurali: then the bootcd would bring you to the full gnome environment
<Dominian> Flannel: ahh.. you got zee troll :)
<omar94m> i dont get it
<teleri> !troll | omar94m
<ubottu> omar94m: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<omar94m> wtf
<Flannel> omar94m: I believe he was trying to clarify what a troll was, not suggesting you were one.
<dnivra> Flannel: omar94m left a bit earlier. still thanks to you and teleri: i didn't know what trolling was:).
<dnm> can some one tellme how toput the battery icon back
<LinuxCommunity2> sorry
<LinuxCommunity2> Flannel: was about to say no means to knock you before your kick request
<dnivra> dnm: right click on the top panel and add notification area to the panel. that should get the battery icon back I think
<teleri> help! on Acer Aspire One D250 with UNR.. the mousepad stops responding seconds after bootup..
<dnm> dnivra: thnks
<dnm> dnivra: it works
<dnivra> dnm: no problem; glad I could help out.
<luckymurali> Flannel, thanks
<ronnie_> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mezquitale> !hello | ronnie_
<ubottu> ronnie_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ronnie_> hello
<teleri> help! on Acer Aspire One D250 with UNR.. the mousepad stops responding seconds after bootup..
<zoug> any snort users here?
<kheera> hm...
<jacob_> after an app that used to be on get deb cover wrapper but cant seem to find it any ideas.  It was for creating DVD Cover Inserts etc
<c_nick> hi can someone give rsync link ? i want to take backup
<ziesemer> I previously fixed my crazy mouse behavior with the scroll wheel (through a KVM) by adding options to the psmouse module.  (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware#How_to_fix_strange_mouse_behavior_when_using_a_KVM_switch).  However, my new motherboard doesn't have a PS/2 input, so I'm using a PS/2 -> USB adapter (to connect to the PS/2 KVM).  Apparently psmouse is no longer used for this, but I still have the same issue wit
<remyo> When you're cping files into a directory that doesn't exist, is there a way to create that directory while cping?
<kheera> remyo: only if you are copying an entire directory
<kheera> cp -r dir1 /another/location/
<remyo> Ah, self-face-palm. That makes sense. I was using /*
<marius> hello
<dnm> can we connect windowms mobile 6 and sync it with ubuntu
<chu_> hey guys, does anyone know much about the menu-bar panel applet? I'm wondering if it's possible to remove the logo left of Applications all together?
<Guest93579> I can't get the webcam working on skype. Ubuntu 9.10. I tried LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv41/vl1compat.so skype and I get this error:  ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv41/vl1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Guest93579> This used to work on previous versions
<qlshy> hi, everybody
<Guest93579> :(
<Hami> chaps I have looked through the web and cannot find any fresh way to sync a Ipod with ubuntu, any one got this working?
<kostkon> chu_, i know that there is a gconf entry for its logo icon so maybe there also is one that toggles it on/off or something like that.
<c_nick> yesterday someone had provided me with the rsync page.. if its possible i need that page once again since i need to reinstall
<c_nick> there is a bug with the installation
<flourish> hi all, quick question. Can someone please give me some advice on free webhost without adv, thanks
<qlshy> I want to know who have source package of android libc for mips?
<yang_> flourish: X10
<chu_> kostkon, cheers, I'll check it out. One problem, I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for. apps/panel/...? or desktop/gnome/applications/interface etc? There are a few places I have found references for, but not quite sure which does what.
<mondec> anybody knows that  how can we measure bandwidth usage for each IP connected on the network?
<mondec> hello
<mondec> anybody knows that  how can we measure bandwidth usage for each IP connected on the network?
<kuraku> today is merry chirstmas in japan.
<kostkon> chu_, you could play around a little with the entries you think are appropriate, but always, carefully
<Hami> merry xmass to the Japps
<flourish> yang_: Sorry, x10Hosting is not currently accepting signups from your country
<kostkon> as always*
<flourish> :-(
<yang_> flourish?? what country is that?? wierd
<flourish> cn
<yang_> flourish?? the are amazing web host. have free php mysql no ads there amazing
<yang_> ahh
<yang_> flourish? great firewall allows irc?
<ipoh_boyz> hiue
<eut> hello
<teleri> help! on Acer Aspire One D250 with UNR.. the mousepad stops responding seconds after bootup..
<flourish> yang_: you know the great fucking wall?
<flourish> yang_: hehe
<eut> does anyone know how to set up an ad-hoc wireless connection between two ubuntu boxes?
<yang_> flourish? golden sun project?
<eut> i've followed this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html but still cant connect the two boxes together
<mondec> please reply if anybody knows?
<eut> also followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<flourish> yang_: no, it is GFW
<flourish> any other free webhosting with adv, better come with a cool domain
<eut> but neither get the job done. in the end of those two methods i have two boxes both connected to an ad-hoc network with essid "name" but the cell number on both boxes is different and they cant ping each other
<Knight52> Hello , how can i use sed to find hex values ?
<kheera> hmm
<caty> cece
<Hami> help help koff koff thks ---> chaps I have looked through the web and cannot find any fresh way to sync a Ipod with ubuntu, any one got this working?
<kheera> Knight52: what characters are you after?
<kostkon> Hami, what is your problem exactly?
<kheera> Knight52: sed s/\x00/\x00/g file1 > file2 should work
<teleri> hello all, I have a Acer Aspire D250 here,,, touchpad does not work.. anyone have any experience or pointers?
<kheera> teleri: external mouse?  i have an acer aspire as well. touchpad works so long as I stay away from the disable touchpad button.
<mondec> anybody knows that  how can we measure bandwidth usage for each IP connected on the network?
<eut> the documentation mentions that the cell number much match on both boxes but  it does not address what should be done if they dont match.... am i missing something?
<Hami>  kostkon: trying to get Rhythmbox 11.6 to hook into my Ipod
<eut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc?highlight=(ad-hoc)
<kostkon> Hami, what model?
<teleri> kheera: my disable touchpad function is fn+f7
<c_nick> I got a bootable pendrive how can i make an iso file
<c_nick> out of it
<Hami>  kostkon: 80gig !
<Knight52> kheera: i am trying to make tokenization of english text file (tokenization = to sperate the words from comma & dots etc.. ) using perl script , but the script always alerting : Unicode character 0xfdd3 is illegal at NewTokenizer.pm line 102, <STDIN> line 244 , i would like to use sed in order to find all lines that contain this bad char, does it possible ?
<kostkon> Hami, so, ipod video
<qweqweqwe> hi, what's the plugin for banshee to play wma ?
<Hami>  kostkon: all but cannot get a sync so music is first prize
<kheera> Knight52: not sure about unicode...
<kostkon> Hami, eh, since it's a ipod video and you may need to also upload vids, i would recommend you to check floola. http://www.floola.com/
<Hami>  kostkon: have you used it? thanks
<kostkon> Hami, yes. i have a ipod video 5.5gen and i'm using floola. it works just fine
<kheera> Knight52: maybe this will help:  http://ahinea.com/en/tech/perl-unicode-struggle.html
<DavidJHeinrich> GIMP just printed "draft-grayscale" on a 13x19in piece of PREMIUM photo-paper. I had just printed a hard-proof to a 6x4 photo-paper on Photo-quality mode. I didn't change the quality setting. did GIMP change shit on me? (why does GIMP's print setup blow so much....have to go to 3 different places to get something to print right...Image > Print Size, then File > Page Setup, then File > Print. That is just awful.
<dnm> hi does any one know how to sync a WM6 with ubuntu karmic
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<fatum> I have audio that only plays on the right channel / speaker in Audacity.  Is it possible to copy and paste the same audio into the left speaker / channel? - not directly related to Ubuntu, but I don't know of an active location I could ask this.
<ana_ubuntera> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<yang_> !paste | ubottu
<ubottu> yang_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<yang_> !paste | yang_
<ubottu> yang_, please see my private message
<Krooks> I run startx at a machine. Then I have KDE running. Then I start Firefox. Now, is it possible in any way for me to see this firefox that is started on another machine ?
<kheera> Krooks: yes.  remote desktop or vnc will make that possible. they can see the whole computer tho.
<Firefishe> how do I get rid of the boot splash screen in 9.10, or modify it?
<Krooks> kheera: but remote desktop and vnc will open a new session, not show a current session.
<kheera> right...
<kheera> krooks: http://serverfault.com/questions/27044/how-to-vnc-into-an-existing-x-session
<Krooks> kheera: thanks
<obiwan_> hi everybody! i have a question. In canonical shop page i found this 'For people or organizations with financial constraints. Please think carefully before selecting this option.'. Does it mean if i can pay for it, i should order it free? I'd like to have it for free, all my friends did have it a couple years before
<obiwan_> btw i'm speaking about ordering a desktop karmic install cd
<kostkon> !shipit | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<iceroot> !download | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Callum_> the torrents are fast =)
<iceroot> obiwan_: its all free (as in free bear)
<petsounds> i think that shipit is only for people with difficulty to download ubuntu like slow internet connection or in remote places
<Callum_> I can easily get almost 800KB/s from the torrents...and I love on the other side of the world from almost all the seeders on it
<Callum_> live*
<iceroot> Callum_: 11MByte/s here up and down. running torrent for 3 months to spread ubuntu and debian (27TB Traffic)
<Callum_> and this is on the crappiest, most unreliable and monopolistic ADSL2+ connection EVER
<Ota> Moin!^^
<iceroot> moin
<Callum_> lol, my ISPs (very low) caps aren't working at the moment, so I'm not supposed to be this fast but I am
<Callum_> caps as in data cap, not speed cap
<BlouBlou> !ot | Callum_
<ubottu> Callum_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> Callum_: its a root-server. at home i have vdsl (50mbit/s)
<Callum_> okay
<iceroot> BlouBlou: np, here are no support questions atm
<Callum_> we pay NZ$50 for a 20GB data cap, and the maximum line speed (which is probably slow since its on a congested aging copper network)
<Callum_> its stupid =/
<iceroot> NZ?
<Callum_> iceroot: New Zealand
<iceroot> ah ok
<Callum_> prefer Japan myself, but New Zealand is my second-favourite country (probably because of loyalty to your country and all that)
<mada> ji
<mada> hi
<mada> i have a query
<obiwan_> sry iceroot and kostkon i was away, i know about shipit, but the thing i posted is just the text beside the shipit link in their web, so it says that i should ask it free just if i'm really constrained. And about downloading it, i know i can, i just want it being shipped, it's simply something i'd like, just for this time, but if it's recommended to pay... then i won't do either of em hehe
<mada> any one there to help
<BlouBlou> !ask | mada
<ubottu> mada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jamieleshaw> mada, What is your query ?
<iceroot> obiwan_: hm my english is to bad to know what "constrained" is meaning. i will have a look at dictleo
<iceroot> obiwan_: ah ok, the problem about shipit is that it takes many weeks, also there is no need to pay for it if you can download it for free
<Kamokow> When installing a GNOME theme i get: "[Installation for theme "Theme-Name" failed.] Can't move directory over directory"
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to install Padre perl IDE by sourcecode?
<perlsyntax> :)
<BigBoy> Mery Get-Moose and some Snapper'n'Beer
<narendra> what is the usename and password for live ubuntu usb
<subito> hello, which package hould i install if i'm told by wine: "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<obiwan_> haha iceroot mine too, haaha ^_^, i recommend wordreference.com i use it always haha financial constrained means like suffocated, a hard time with cash hehe :-)
<trijntje> narendra, username: ubuntu, password=empty
<narendra> trijntje:
<narendra> trijntje: Thanks
<narendra> trijntje: My Live USB is on, I can litsen audio also but after installing there is no audio
<narendra> may somebody help me,
<obiwan_> i don't care about waiting, i still have it downloaded and burned, i just want to tell , yeah, i did order an ubuntu cd at their web and got it delivered at my home, for free! like many other people in the world hehe. it's all i want hehhe
<obiwan_> yeah, ask nare
<obiwan_> opps too late :%
<BigBoy> Mery Get-Moose and some Snapper'n'Beer
<Hami>  kostkon: thanks man
<kostkon> Hami, np
<winterswift> so...quiet...
<tnm> is there any similar program like adobe professional ?
<subito> tnm: which part of adobe?
<winterswift> tnm: which specific program? flash, photoshop, etc.?
<tnm> Sory, adobe reader professional
<winterswift> reader or acrobat?
<tnm> acrobat
<nickoe> Where do I download an official *.img of ubuntu?
<winterswift> tnm: http://www.osalt.com/acrobat
<popey> nickoe: we ship ISO images, not .img files these days
<popey> nickoe: you can use usb disk creator or unetbootin to put the iso onto a usb disk
<winterswift> nickoe: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download if you would like to download the image
<nickoe> popey, okay... bad...
<mathk> dose some get some issue when doing a drag and drop?
<popey> nickoe: its a lot easier to use unetbootin with an iso than dd with a .img file
<nickoe> I just think it was easier to use an img
<popey> nickoe: you're in the minority :)
<nickoe> how can it be easier to use unetbootin?
<mathk> I have some weird freeze.
<narendra> hi
<narendra> can somebody help me for sound problem
<kostkon> !anyone | narendra
<ubottu> narendra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickoe> popey, what about saying that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles is not used anymore?
<popey> nickoe:  "dd if=./foo.img of=/dev/sdb" is arguably harder for new users than clicking a couple of buttons
<kostkon> narendra, what is your problem?
<nickoe> but otherwise for experinced users...
<winterswift> narendra, do tell
<skunk> hi,I tried to compile the k10temp module from lm-sensors...i've downloaded the makefile and k10temp.c file but when I run make it gives an error
<nickoe> The wiki is misleading then
<skunk> did I miss something??
<popey> nickoe: not really, there are still .img files kicking about, just not many
<narendra> kostkon: i am using live usb on netbook, this can play sound, but when i install on netbook , unable to play sound
<kostkon> narendra, did you try to setup you sound in sound preferences?
<winterswift> narendra: netbook sound driver problem?
<tnm> winterswift, but with this applications i cannot create empty text fields, or can I?
<nickoe> popey, what about a notice in the wiki then? I see that there are img for armel.
<narendra> kostkon: after installing, I tried my best,
<popey> nickoe: a notice saying what?
<kostkon> narendra, ok. eh, could you open a terminal and give:  aplay -l
<narendra> winterswift: now i am using live usb, and can play sound,m
<winterswift> tnm: i'll look into that
<tnm> winterswift, thanks
<kostkon> narendra, use a pastebin to paste the output
<linuxius> hi! is there a program which can show pictures AND movies. i.e. I would like to present pictures and movies to my parents with a beamer...
<kostkon> !paste | narendra
<ubottu> narendra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nickoe> popey, that ims are not used for the regular ubuntu install
<LewisDre4m> Hello, I am fairly new to linux and had been playing (non shop bought) dvds, I then went to play a dvd from my collection (shop bought) and it seems like vlc was throwing a fit and produced loads of erros and wouldn't play it. What do I need to install in order to play dvds?
<popey> nickoe: which page do you think that notice would be useful on?
<narendra> kontagious: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3c3071
<narendra> kostkon: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3c3071
<nickoe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<subito> hello, i'm trying to start a .net app on ubuntu, but i was told "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables", so i went on "http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html" and i've installed "Mono for Windows, Gtk#, and XSP"; but now when i start my program i'm told "wine: Call from 0x7b8453f0 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipCreateFontFamilyFromName, aborting err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled
<subito> exception code c00000fd flags 0 addr 0x68f76e34"
<FloodBot2> subito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<popey> nickoe: the first line explains it
<narendra> kostkon: as, i am using live usb , i can play sound, i can to capture all setting so that after installation, i can tune it properly
<kostkon> narendra, ok. let me see the paste
<LewisDre4m> No one in this entire forum knows what you have to install to play dvds in Ubuntu?
<cherva> How can I add more window managers to the login screen's "Session" menu ? When I apt-get a new WM he doesn't appear there :(
<kostkon> narendra, are you on the installed system right now?
<linuxius> ﻿is there a program which can show pictures AND movies? i.e. I would like to present pictures and movies to my parents with a beamer...
<LewisDre4m> I cannot believe no one in here uses ubuntu to play dvds.
<cherva> LewisDre4m: mplayer and vlc plays dvds
<narendra> kostkon: nope, i am not on installed ,, i have formatted
<LewisDre4m> Hello, I am fairly new to linux and had been playing (non shop bought) dvds, I then went to play a dvd from my collection (shop bought) and it seems like vlc was throwing a fit and produced loads of erros and wouldn't play it. What do I need to install in order to play dvds?
<kostkon> narendra, hmm ok
<LewisDre4m> cherva: I use vlc but it wont play dvds that are bought from a shop eg encrypted
<narendra> kostkon: but yersterday i have pasted my all lspci lsmod and other logs on this irc from installed system
<LewisDre4m> cherva: ?
<winterswift> tnm: from what I can see, you can use the form creation tools in OpenOffice and export as a PDF file from there
<kostkon> narendra, eh, there is a possibility that your master volume or your pcm volume is muted when you boot your fresh system for the first time.
<cherva> LewisDre4m: just a sec
<LewisDre4m> cherva: k sorry.
<kostkon> narendra, did you try to access your hardware volumes using gnome-alsamixer?
<narendra> kostkon: http://www.pastie.org/pastes/754644 here is my logs from installed system where i cannot use wifi and audio
<tnm> winterswift, thanks
<effeietsanders> hello. When I woke up this morning, my touchpad on my ubuntu laptop was no longer working... does anyone know how to fix that?
<winterswift> tnm: I can't find much that compares in means of GUI and being targeted strictly toward creation of PDF forms
<cherva> LewisDre4m: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<winterswift> tnm: http://danilop.wordpress.com/2008/07/02/how-to-create-pdf-forms-with-openoffice/ there's what appears to be a decent tutorial
<narendra> kostkon: I have treied alsamiser, lasa-misergui, and gnome-alsamiser, all three and none of them was working
<effeietsanders> I have not been able to try and update the driver, because I can't access the System meny :)
<LewisDre4m> cherva: lewisdre4m@LewisDre4m-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get install
<LewisDre4m> [sudo] password for lewisdre4m:
<LewisDre4m> Reading package lists... Done
<LewisDre4m> Building dependency tree
<LewisDre4m> Reading state information... Done
<LewisDre4m> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred
<FloodBot2> LewisDre4m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> narendra, hmm
<tnm> winterswift, to bad, right now i am working in a printing company and my job right now is to try and change from windows to linux OS, but unfortunately the application support is not so god on linux that is on windows :'(
<rumpsy> How to use single mode during boot
<LewisDre4m> tnm: I know how you feel I have spent 24 hours trying to play a dvd. Took me 20 seconds in windows. This is why people don't use linux
<rumpsy> What is the steps to follow
<winterswift> tnm: I tried using Flash when I was using ubuntu as a primary OS, but Adobe doesn't like to support us Linux-based people :(
<cherva> LewisDre4m: did it worked ?
<narendra> kostkon: I think usb uubntu behave like root and has access more acess, may be after installing i can get sound from root login , just a guess
<cherva> LewisDre4m: work*
<trijntje> winterswift, flashplugin-nonfree
<rumpsy> How to enter in singlemode in ubuntu
<LewisDre4m> cherva: I pm'd you what happened.
<kostkon> narendra, hmm. then, try to add yourself to the Audio group
<jacblac> hello everyone
<winterswift> trijntje: Flash, not Flash Player
<effeietsanders> my move-part and click-part of the touchpad are both broken
<narendra> kostkon: it there any difference between ubuntu 9.10 and its UNR, as i have not tried UNR yet, and now i can try, but i think conceptually problem will remain same
<kenshin> ubuntu does not detect a harddisk
<kenshin> :/
<jacblac> ive got a problem with my video
<jacblac> can anyone help me?
<kenshin> but windose does
<tnm> winterswift, yes and i do't know why adobe woudn't support linux people. i wonder why ?
<jsoft_> Phoar. Im a bit drunk
<rumpsy> jacblac: what?
<nmudgal> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 & as i use ubuntu software center i got this error   http://pastebin.org/68395    help me out
<trijntje> !details | jacblac
<ubottu> jacblac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<simplexio> kenshin: more info. because usually its other way around with exotic sata controllers
<kostkon> narendra, yeah. the same, i believe
<nameo0> hi im an new ubuntu user
<LewisDre4m> I donated $100 to ubuntu now, How Ironic when i'm going to have to switch back to windows as ubuntu cant play dvds
<rumpsy> nameo0: so?
<jsoft_> nameo0: hello
<tnm> winterswift, our graphic department depends most on adobe applications.
<jacblac> rumpsy: my graphic is broken since i updatet from 8.04 to 9.10, can't install envy
<nameo0> and i bought photoshop windows version will it work on ubuntu?
<winterswift> tnm: because there aren't enough of us to get all of their dozen-or-so programs ported to windows and to hire linux developers
<trijntje> LewisDre4m, ubuntu can play dvds, what are you talking about?
<narendra> kostkon: thanks for time, bye
<simplexio> LewisDre4m: far as i know it can
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: it can if you have libdvdread and libdvdcss installed
<nmudgal> ubottu:  I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 & as i use ubuntu software center i got this error   http://pastebin.org/68395    help me out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> narendra, :)
<lstarnes> LewisDre4m: installing libdvdcss is a bit tricky, but it is doable
<rumpsy> jacblac: can you check you graphic card name
<nameo0> will windows programs work in ubuntu?
<rumpsy> ya
<rumpsy> use wine
<lstarnes> nameo0: some will with wine
<effeietsanders> does anyone at least know how to access the topbar menus without a mouse?
<rob_p> LewisDre4m: You've been talking about going back to Windows for days...  I'm calling your bluff!  I think you're hooked!  :-)
<rumpsy> nameo0: use wine to execute win app
<antonia> hey, i'mi having problems with my wireless after an upgrade to 9.10
<jacblac> rumpsy: yep its an ati radeon 7500 (mobility i think, its ibm t41)
<LewisDre4m> going to go back today
<winterswift> nameo0: check the WineDB for a list of tested programs and the results
<antonia> it doesnt seem like knetworkmanager can enable my wireless
<antonia> however wired works fine
<enzotib> effeietsanders: Alt-F1 ?
<nmudgal> rumpsy: :   I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 & as i use ubuntu software center i got this error   http://pastebin.org/68395    help!!!
<LewisDre4m> For anyone who commented on me playing dvds ty for your help but I still cant.
<simplexio> nameo0: some, if you use wine. all non accelerated if you use vboxed windos (requires win lisence)
<trijntje> nmudgal, please dont repeat
<trijntje> nmudgal, can you go to a terminal and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rumpsy> jacblac: do dpkg-reconfigure x11
<LewisDre4m> Thank you for your help, it hasn't worked so will go back to windows but was fun playing with linux anyway. Right I got to go format hdd. See you
<nmudgal> trijntje: ok yes i can
<winterswift> nameo0: many programs will run very differently on different systems when using wine, and not all versions of a program will run the same
<trijntje> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<effeietsanders> enzotib: thanks
<toki78> hi
<toki78> i have a problem with sound
<cherva> How can I add more window managers to the login screen's "Session" menu ? When I apt-get a new WM he doesn't appear there :(
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<trijntje> I dont get whats lewisDre4m was talking about, I had dvd support in half a minute..
<nmudgal> trijntje: waiting....
<winterswift> toki78: do tell
<tnm> winterswift, yes but some countries are starting to use linux in offices, (France, Belgium, i think that India also). but it looks like this isn't enough for them. Maybe they have a hidden contract with Microsoft, and it says in the contract that they must not develop adobe applications under linux OS
<jacblac> rumpsy: it's not installed, terminal said
<effeietsanders> hmm, so ubuntu doesn't recognize my touchpad at all. I am not aware of any changes I made, it just fell off... Is there a way to get my touchpad back detected?
<Firefishe> I would like to create an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst that would allow me to do an fsck, and nothing more.  I have read about the removing of the fsck option in the 'friendly-recovery' menu option list.
<toki78> winterswift, when kde starts, i hear the startup sound. After a while or after standby kde tells me that sound device doesnt work
<nanomad> effeietsanders, does the liveCD work for you=
<winterswift> tnm: not to say they don't have enough money to hire linux developers, and the time and resources to port their programs, rather, they're just lazy if you ask me
<nmudgal> trijntje: i did that !
<effeietsanders> nanomad: what is LiveCD? doesn't ring a bell
<toki78> winterswift, amarok cannot play sound, neither can firefox
<trijntje> nmudgal, now try software center again
<nmudgal> trijntje: not working still
<d1b> morning is there a doc on restoring grub2 ?
<Zosh> hi
<nanomad> effeietsanders, the Ubuntu Desktop CD
<winterswift> toki78: are you on a desktop? do you have a builtin sound card?
<effeietsanders> oh, sorry
<tnm> winterswift, i doubt about laziness. Yes, there is money, but probably Microsoft pays them to not add support for Linux, and this look like a logical explanation
<toki78> winterswift, im trying to rmmod all sound related modules, but cant
<effeietsanders> yeah, I must have one laying around
<toki78> winterswift, i have a laptop
<winterswift> tnm: you don't think someone would've leaked it?
<winterswift> toki78: what make/model?
<nanomad> d1b, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tnm> winterswift, who Bill Gates, Steve Jobs ? :D
<trijntje> nmudgal, In that case I dont know, ask again here, and mention "Proxy authentication failed" in the question ;)
<toki78> winterswift, benq joybook r55v
<winterswift> tnm: or someone working for adobe who decides they want to leak some info to a reporter for some money
<nmudgal>  I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 & as i use ubuntu software center i got this error of Proxy authentication failed details :  http://pastebin.org/68395    help me out
<c_nick> can i find out the total packages installed ?
<tnm> winterswift, yes, but if they don't know for that contract, let's say that the contract is only between CEO's of companies, workers don't have a clue about it
<c_nick> uptill now..
<winterswift> tnm: what about people in finance? you can't pay adobe without telling finance
<d1b> nanomad: k
<nmudgal>  I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 & as i use ubuntu software center i got this error of Proxy authentication failed details :  http://pastebin.org/68395   guys can anyone help me??
<winterswift> tnm: besides, what happened when gates resigned? they made another contract with a new ceo without anyone knowing?
<toki78> winterswift, are there known issues about snd_hda_intel ?
<Firefishe> how do I invoke an fsck on karmic?
<dnivra> nmudgal: are you connecting to internet via proxy?
<netwrkspider> hi ny 1 using MAC os here ?
<tnm> winterswift, yes, thats a possibility.
<nmudgal> dnivra: yes i  do use squid proxy server to connect to internet
<netwrkspider> nmudgal: u r using MAC?
<tnm> winterswift, so, the only explanation is laziness
<dnivra> nmudgal: it's obvious from the error - you need to provide authentication for the proxy:)
<Zosh> hi
<nmudgal> dnivra:  man i did that but still not anything positive
<schoolteacher> i love mac, but only with cheese
<netwrkspider> ny 1 using MAC here? i nedd help..:(
<dnivra> nmudgal: how did you set the proxy?
<nmudgal> netwrkspider: i am using ubuntu not mac
<nmudgal> dnivra: that my ISP set ! :)
<winterswift> !anyone | netwrkspider
<ubottu> netwrkspider: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zend_fan> anyone know how to add asp to apache on ubuntu ?
<toki78> winterswift, no process is using /dev/dsp, but it is still occupied
<dnivra> nmudgal: your ISP sets a proxy? that error you just stated sounds like you need to provide authentication on your machine.
<ace619> How can i change the font size  in a theme
<netwrkspider> asp sucks wid windows OS
<schoolteacher> i tried ubuntu with cheese, but it made my hardware all sticky :'()
<tnm> winterswift, it's to bad that adobe doesn't like linux , I like Linux distoros a lot, they rock. It's free, it's working, a few viruses are written for it. But not only adobe, all of other companies don't support linux. In our countrie our bank, if you want to get digital certificate for your account, you must get it under windows OS.
<winterswift> !offtopic | netwrkspider
<ubottu> netwrkspider: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nmudgal> dnivra: my isp handles proxy server & i set proxy in bash.bashrc file
<netwrkspider> how can i run mac os on ubuntu?
<Linux4Family> hello  to all
<chellomere> hello. I'm looking into potentially making my folks run linux. the main problem would be that they're on dial-up and have a winmodem. I've read
<ace619> I need to change the menu font size in shiki brave theme.Please help
<netwrkspider> chellomere: use PPP dialup connection
<winterswift> tnm: so do I, the only real reason I use Windows is because nobody feels like writing their programs for linux when it comes to large corporations
<Linux4Family> i need to your help can you help me
<chellomere> netwrkspider, sorry, I pressed enter prematurely :)
<dnivra> nmudgal: just verify that the proxy is set properly from the command line using "echo $http_proxy"
<winterswift> !anyone | Linux4Family
<ubottu> Linux4Family: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<schoolteacher> dial up....try to make the win modem work with karmic cd i would say
<nmudgal> dnivra: check this http://pastebin.org/68397 how did i set it
<nmudgal> dnivra: i can install things using terminal but not from software center
<dnivra> nmudgal: that's cos the proxy is set only in the terminal:)
<chellomere> I've read that some winmodems will work on linux, thanks to the linmodem project. but is there a nice gui on ubuntu that helps you perform the dial-up? on windows there's this dialog that appears when you try to access something on the net, something similar would be very convenient
<ace619> I need to change the menu font size in shiki brave theme.Please help
<Linux4Family> i dont have sound divce in sound perfer but i have sound . have i can fix it
<dnivra> nmudgal: the proxy settings from bash.bashrc only applies to bash which is terminal!
<nmudgal> dnivra: then tell me how to set it for whole one
<winterswift> toki8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dnivra> nmudgal: system -> preferences -> network proxy. set it there
<nmudgal> dnivra: yeah i know that
<nmudgal> dnivra: yes i did it too here
<lint_> ace619: go to appearance preferences and then select the customise button
<schoolteacher> set system wide proxy or start synaptic from the terminal
<chellomere> schoolteacher, using that to test whether I can get it to work at all is an idea, yeah.
<tnm> winterswift, yes, me also. let's hope things will get better, or let's hope that people will start to use Linux distros more, so large development corporations will start seeing things in pinguin way :D
<winterswift> toki78: older post, but it might help
<dnivra> nmudgal: yup schoolteacher is right: did you do "apply system wide"?
<winterswift> tnm: that'd be nice :)
<nmudgal> dnivra: yes i did it
<nmudgal> dnivra: it's obvious thing
<schoolteacher> i'd have to google the heck out of a winmodem ATDT
<dnivra> nmudgal: test if the connection is working : system -> administration -> network tools -> ping
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<schoolteacher> verify distance  --one ping only!
<nmudgal> dnivra: no unknown host
<dnivra> numdgal: it returns "unknown host"? then the proxy is not set. just do it once more just to be sure.
<nmudgal> dnivra: but GET is working fine
<dnivra> nmudgal: why don't you try installing from synaptic package manager?
<dnivra> nmudgal: you can set the proxy specially in synaptic
<schoolteacher> icmp through proxy may not work... should return a name though
<nmudgal> dnivra: bt ubuntu software center was working in ubuntu 9.04
<nmudgal> dnivra: i did it there too
<dnivra> nmudgal: what did you actually mean by "GET" is working; i didn't get you.
<nmudgal> dnivra:  GET www.google.co.in
<nmudgal> dnivra: in terminal you can open google in terminal via this
<dnivra> nmudgal: like I said that's cos of the entry you added in bash.bashrc file:)
<dnivra> nmudgal: i assure you that the error you got and pastebinned is that the proxy server is detected but the proxy authentication is somehow not detected by the server.
<sepidev> problem: Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<nmudgal> dnivra: yeah that i know but any solution
<sepidev> this appears when i'm trying to run glest(game)
<dnivra> nmudgal: take schoolteacher's advice - start it from terminal then you'll have no issues.
<nmudgal> dnivra: how? from terminal
<sepidev> anybody knows?
<dnivra> nmudgal: yes from terminal
<sepidev> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<sepidev> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<nmudgal> dnivra: but what is the command to start ubuntu software center via terminal?
<dnivra> nmudgal: software-center
<sepidev> HEEEEEEY : Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<sepidev> HELP
<sepidev> ...........
<FloodBot2> sepidev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sepidev> ok
<minimec> sepidev: USB Webcam?
<sepidev> no no
<minimec> sepidev: What kind of ddevice is that?
<sepidev> when i'm trying to run GLest (game)
<kynarion> hi
<sepidev> it uses SDL
<dnivra> !hi | kynarion
<ubottu> kynarion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sepidev> do ya know the problem?
<skreem> Is it possible Ubuntu has limited my FPS to 62? It seems to be the max it will reach in my Firefox browser game, Quake Live.
<Bziur> hello
<minimec> sepidev: Well SDL seems to be a SimpleDirectMedia Layer. It looks that it needs or looks for a video device on your system. Normally /dev/video0. Apparently you don't have a video device connected.
<sepidev> but it work fine
<sepidev> i have many games on my pc
<Bziur> Do older versions of ubuntu have better hardware support than brand new ones?
<minimec> sepidev: So if it works, don't worry ... ;)
<nmudgal> dnivra: that is too not working man :(
<vvccx> hello ,
<dnivra> nmudgal: ok. do you know the package name of what you want to install?
<sepidev> ok............
<nmudgal> dnivra: that i can always do , I know sometimes but sometimes i don't :)
<maggs> Hello, I'm wondering if someone can take a minute to help me?
<nmudgal> dnivra: i was searching for solutions
<dnivra> nmudgal: use synaptic package manager to find the package name and install using command line.
<nmudgal> dnivra: hmm that is ok but software center not working :(
<kynarion> i got i nice big fat problem for xmas: yesterday i switched my notebook of, today I wanted to restart it, but: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab/ cannot yet be mounted: waiting for UUID="a long long alphanumeric code". Press ESC for a rescue shell.
<kynarion> I can't do anything, the os is left in a very early state and does nothing but waiting for /home (forever)
<dnivra> nmudgal: I've never really used the software center but I thought the system wide proxy setting will apply to it too.
<minimec> maggs: We all do wonder sometimes ... ;)
<minimec> !ask > maggs
<ubottu> maggs, please see my private message
<nmudgal> dnivra: yeah me too think so ! but something fishy is there don't know what
<kynarion> uhm, I forgott: it's karmic and it worked great before
<maggs> I want to set up keybindings to open nautilus at the right file, i.e. Super+m to take me to my music folder, Super+d to go to documents, etc. What do I need to put into the commands to do this, if it is possible of course.
<nmudgal> dnivra: me too has just started using that i always use terminal for installations
<dnivra> nmudgal: perhaps someone else could help you out; i'm not sure how to make it work for software center. i use synaptic or command line
<nmudgal> dnivra: software center is bad :(
<minimec> maggs: nautilus /home/maggs/music for example
<minimec> maggs: You should be able to set the keybindings in the gnome settings or the compiz settings.
<dnivra> nmudgal: i'm taking a neutral ground on this since I don't know:). some do like it sure. that's the best part of ubuntu - choices.
<nmudgal> dnivra:  yeah i know :) but command line is best
<Bziur> Does ubuntu 9.10 have good hardware support for macbook?
<maggs> I'm using Keyboard Shortcuts from Preferences, just not savvy enough yet to know the syntax to get these things working.
<minimec> maggs: For compiz-settings you may have to install the package simple-cssm
<dnivra> (nmudgal: let's not continue on this; it'll go offtopic soon:))
<DryGrain> ;/
<minimec> maggs: Open a console and type nautilus --help
<maggs> Now why didn't I think of that.
<dnivra> !help > dnivra
<maggs> Ta.
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<nijm> I'm having trouble with 9.10 and grub. When I boot up grub tells me there's an unknown filesystem (this is after a fresh install). I have 9.10 installed on ATA 1, with the following partitions: ntfs, ext2 (boot), swap, ext4 (root). The bios is set to boot off ATA 1.
<nijm> And all those partitions are primary
<dnivra> where do i learn ubottu commands?
<schoolteacher> nijm boot a live cd.. open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<schoolteacher> on the ata
<rumpsy> if i use Singlemode can i create users
<lstarnes> rumpsy: yes, but you don't need to use that mode for creating users if you can use sudo
<Firefishe> What would be the result of a 'sudo touch /forcefsck' ?
<Firefishe> then rebooting
<kynarion> Can the UUID of my /home patition change? And how can I get the new UUID?
<nijm> schoolteacher: Am I looking for anything specific?
<lstarnes> Firefishe: the system will run fsck while booting
<nigelcourtney> Hello, right I am toying with the idea of installing ubuntu onto my sever ( ubuntu desktop edition ), just had a few questions before I begin... would anyone mind sparing a few mins?
<dnivra> !ask | nigelcourtney
<ubottu> nigelcourtney: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Firefishe> lstarnes:  It'll just check the ext3 partition, correct?
<rumpsy> i going to use that to break root
<lstarnes> Firefishe: it will check your root partition
<lstarnes> rumpsy: what do you mean by breaking root?
<schoolteacher> nijm well, you may have to change hd(0,0) to something else
<dnivra> !help > dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<rumpsy> root password
<Firefishe> lstarnes:  k.  thank you.  And that will only do fsck once, unless invoked again, correct?
<lstarnes> rumpsy: root has no password and is locked by default
<nijm> schoolteacher: right, I'll go have a look. Cheers.
<lstarnes> Firefishe: yes.  the file is removed as soon as it is done
<maggs> Does anyone know why the windows key and m invert all the colours on my screen? Mod4+M going by how Keyboard Shortcuts represents it.
<schoolteacher> google it up grub - menu.lst
<rumpsy> what is default password for root then
<Firefishe> lstarnes:  k, good then.  I mean, until the friendly-recovery get's properly situated, that's as good a way as any to do a weekly fsck.  Thanky. :)
<nigelcourtney> Ok sorry, It's a HP Proliant Server, 8 x32bit ( i've checked the core name with intel ) XEONS 2.8GHZ and 10GB Ram, mainly I would like to know if the standard desktop edition of Ubuntu would address all memory and also given my experience with Windows 2003 has been less than perfect , how good is it at load distribution accross multi processors,
<lstarnes> rumpsy: it has no password by default
<lstarnes> !rootsudo | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nijm> schoolteacher: I know how menu.lst used to work, but I took a quick look earlier and it looks very different now - more like a bash script
<dnivra> maggs: i think that's a feature; the colour inversion thing.
<vaporub> if you need one.. sudo su  and then passwd
<schoolteacher> my two year old inverted my colors last week. I was stumped
<lstarnes> vaporub: that isn't recommended.  sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<rumpsy> but during installation it asks for root password!
 * dnivra agrees with lstarnes on sudo -i over sudo su
<lstarnes> rumpsy: that is not the root password
<lstarnes> rumpsy: that is your user's password
<lstarnes> rumpsy: you are using ubuntu, right?
<minimec> maggs: I guess that you have a compiz plugin enabled that uses this shortcut
<rumpsy> ya
<maggs> pain, I thought I'd disabled compiz.
<rumpsy> i seen,  it asked for type root password!
<tsimpson> nigelcourtney: if you get the amd64 version it will be able to use all 10GB, I'm not sure how the core distribution algorithm works, but linux has been used on multi-core/cpu systems for many years
<rumpsy> root is a user right?
<dnivra> minimec: is it compiz setting and not an ubuntu thing?
<lstarnes> rumpsy: are you using the desktop edition of ubuntu?
<rumpsy> yes
<rumpsy> its LTS
<maggs> just disabled desktop effects and Mod4+M stopped inverting, so yes.
<rumpsy> hardy
<lstarnes> rumpsy: ignore the root password thing in the installer.  It is probably a typo or something
<nigelcourtney> tsimson: thanks for the reply, surely the AMD64 version is compiled for the AMD set of chips? or am I missing something
<nigelcourtney> tsimpson: thanks for the reply, surely the AMD64 version is compiled for the AMD set of chips? or am I missing something, sorry typing with fag in had.
<dnivra> niglecourtney: i think amd64 refers to 64 bit systems and not AMD chips.
<lstarnes> nigelcourtney: it will work on 64-bit intel
<tsimpson> nigelcourtney: amd64 is the architecture standard, both AMD and Intel use it
<rumpsy> Who is root then?
<minimec> dnivra: you mean that Super+m problem of maggs? I guess yes, as compiz normally uses the Super Button as mod button
<tsimpson> nigelcourtney: just like AMD used the x86 standard before 64 bit came along
<lstarnes> rumpsy: root is the superuser or administrator account
<hiatus> So, whatever happened to those ubuntu phone rumors?
<nigelcourtney> tsimpson: ok, I know this sounds stupid but I looked on the Intel website and it says that the XEON chips I have are only 32bit?
<dnivra> minimec: yeah the super + M; sorry I wasn't clear. but I thought that those were also possible in machines without compizconfig manager too?
<maggs> Aye, I've now disabled compiz effects as I rarely use them anyway, just need to find the command to make the Music folder open now, so far, not much luck.
<dnivra> maggs: just a suggestion - why not Alt + F2 and type in music in that box?
<maggs> That works dnivra, but I'm trying to set up most things to a 2-button bind. It's the main thing I miss about crunchbang. ^^
<kynarion> could it be, that the UUID of my /home partition VANISHED?
<tsimpson> nigelcourtney: a 32bit linux install should be theoretically able to address up to 64GB of RAM with the linux-image-generic-pae kernel
<kynarion> blkid /dev/sda12 returns: nothing.
<minimec> dnivra: maggs: I would try to to disable compiz once, to see if that super+mm button is still working. Attention. Install simple-cssm first. Otherwise you may have to reconfigure your compiz desktop.
<minimec> dnivra: maggs: A nice way to open the folders is gnome-do. You can open gnome-do with super+space and type music or home in the launcher-window.
<nigelcourtney> timpson, so I could install my current copy of Ubuntu 32bit on there, Do you know if the current compiled kernel would support PAE I would I need to recompile it to do so. Please excuse my lack of knowledge on Linux having unfortunatly been forced to use windows mostly
<tsimpson> nigelcourtney: you just do a normal install, then get the linux-generic-pae package and that will install the kernel with the PAE extension
<maggs> "nautilus ~/Music" works in the terminal to open the music folder, but it doesn't work in the Keyboard Shortcuts 'command' box. I already disabled compiz, as I wasn't aware that it was running.. :)
<tsimpson> nigelcourtney: with PAE you can access all of the memory, the only down side is that accessing memory over 4GB is slightly slower (but not noticeably)
<maggs> Nevermind I'm an idiot, completely managed to forget that my username isn't mus on this computer. /home/maggs/Music works, thank you minimec and dnivra for your time
<Allaun> ello
<nigelcourtney> tsimpson: fantastic, I found with Windows 2003 that programs were only running at say the speed of one chip, even though the processing was threaded out to 16 different threads... am I being a bit innocent on what multiprocessing is about but I bought this server hoping for it to be a killer machine only to be disappointed with  the perfomance.
<dnivra> !hi | Allaun
<minimec> maggs: np
<ubottu> Allaun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dnivra> maggs: it's alright. mistakes happen - that's how we learn:).
<dichtbijzee> hi, anybody problems with the rss feed of ubuntu planet?
<Callum_> Merry christmas everyone =) Just ticked over to the 25th
<dnivra> perhaps you should describe your problem a bit more ditchbijzee?
<dichtbijzee> Callum_, wow 12 hours to go here
<Firefishe> Callum_:  Merry Christmas.
<dnivra> Callum_: merry christmas; 8 more from here:). enjoy.
<halvor> hello
<dnivra> !hello | halvor
<ubottu> halvor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dichtbijzee> dnivra, the rss feed gives a parsing error, both rss1 and 2, feedvalidator doesnt like it either
<dichtbijzee> http://feedvalidator.org/check.cgi?url=http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<dnivra> dichbijzee: i don't know much about RSS to help you out; but just that you needed to be a bit more clear about your problem that's all.
<popey> I'd be surprised if that feed ever passes a validator
<popey> how could it, given lots of individuals post to their blogs with non-standard html
<dichtbijzee> dnivra, thanks, i just want to know if i am the only one.
<DX_> oi
<dichtbijzee> popey, maybe you know about rss in liferea? planet ubuntu is the only one borking.
<popey> i dont use liferea any more dichtbijzee sorry
<dichtbijzee> popey, any suggestions?
<nigelcourtney> Ok, signing off Merry Christmas one and all , hope everyone has a good one
<Callum_> Merry Christmas =P
<Callum_> </late>
<Callum_> my one isn't so merry at the moment though, COMPILE LINUX KERNEL DAMNIT
<dichtbijzee> lol
<Callum_> include/linux/compiler.gcc4.h:8:4: error: #error Your version of gcc miscompiles the __weak directive
<Callum_> this is on a powerpc-linux-gcc that previously worked perfectly...and works perfectly for lots of other software...
<Callum_> this version of GCC used to compile Linux fine...
<Callum_> it can't still be trying to use the host PC's GCC...
<obiwan_> hi please 1 question, i'm ordering a karmic free cd at canonical website, but they didn't ask if 32 or 64 bit, shouldn't them ask? i suppose they'll send a 32 one, but that's useless as i want the 64 one
<dnivra> obiwan_: I think it's 32 bit that you get from shipit.ubuntu.com; I've a 32 bit and I ordered a disc from the site.
<dnivra> obiwan_: guess you'll have to download the 64bit ISO if you want; don't know if canonical sends 64bit discs.
<ChosenOne> hi folks
<ChosenOne> i could need some help "locking" grub2 from being edited during boot, are there any nice guides available? :)
<giovanna> i neeed help about pulse audio how to set default device ?
<obiwan_> dnivra: yeah, that's what i guess hehe, i just wanted to say my friends i finally ordered my first ubuntu cd from canonical, but it'll be useless if it's 32. I have yet a 64 karmic burned cd, i just wanted to have an original one sent by them :$ but guess this ain't my chance
<obiwan_> :(
<dnivra> ChosenOne: I think you need to check the GRUB2 documentation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dnivra> obiwan_: don't think your friends will open up your system and check if it's an ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit. Just conveniently "forget" to tell them it's 32 bit:).
<Callum_> OHHHH
<makobi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  Chosen0ne geh hier hin
<Callum_> Its still trying to use the GCC version that miscompiles the __weak directive even though I explicitly state what CC is
<dineshram> hi
<fireball_> hey all. Q1. Why is my karmic x2 telling me that the hd is full when it's not?
<dineshram> hi
<dichtbijzee> fireball_, how not full is not full
<dichtbijzee> ?
<giovanna> because is karmic :D
<fireball_> Q2. Zoneminder. . . random camera problems etc
<Slart> fireball_: what makes you think it isn't full?
<dichtbijzee> fireball_, 5 %?
<flodine> why cant i load karmic with my acpi on is there a problem with the kernel?
<fireball_> dichtbijzee: it says that its used 96 gig, and is 100 percent full. it's a 287 gig hdd!
<Slart> flodine: if I recall correctly acpi is implemented in weird ways sometime.. not according to specs and whatnot.. I would blame your motherboard makers.. not the kernel people.
<Callum_> fireball_: it might just be using a portion of that
<ChosenOne> the grub2 documentation is really rally bad compared to the grub1 doc
<dichtbijzee> fireball_, what Callum_ said
<fireball_> dichtbijzee: I think also a zoneminder related problem?
<ChosenOne> so incomplete
<rmn> rm -rf is too slow; only freeing up ~500KB/s.  Any faster way to do it?
<Slart> flodine: although the kernel people might have made some mistakes as well..hard to tell
<obiwan_> yeah it works haah
<Slart> rmn: remove entire partitions.. recreate partitions
<fireball_> dichtbijzee: ahh, i don't understand. A portion of what?
<rmn> Slart, thanks, but reinitiating the luks-stuff also takes two days.
<Callum_> fireball_: use Palimpsest to tell you how much total space the root partition (the one mounted as /) has
<Vhozard> Anyone with a 1920x1080 screen here?
<rmn> Slart, could it be because it does one folder at a time, and it's filled with small files and hardlinks?
<Kamokow> Vhozard: Can I ask why? Are you having a problem with your screen?
<Slart> rmn: then you'll just have to wait it out, I guess.. perhaps removing an entire parent fold at a time might be quicker.. I don't really know
<flodine> well Slart even if its off it keeps locking up on me im on suse right now and this hurts.
<dichtbijzee> fireball_, we think that you only have a bit of your hard disk partioned to use with ubuntu
<rmn> Slart, thank you.  i'll just see if it speeds up.  it's an rsnapshot tree, so tons of hardlinks.
<Callum_> fireball_: use Palimpsest (called "Disk Utility" in System -> Administrator if you are running GNOME) to tell you how much total space the root partition (the one mounted as /) has
<Slart> flodine: without any kind of error messages it's hard to tell what might be wrong..  you could search for your motherboard model in the forums.. see if anyone else have had problems with it
<Callum_> Administration*
<gdb> ChosenOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 -- section 10
<fireball_> Callum: like i said, 90 GB is not anywhere near full for a 320GB hdd
<dichtbijzee> fireball_, it could be that your root (/) has only 100gb and that zoneminder uses /var for files
<gdb> fireball_: What is your inode allocation size?  How many free inodes do you have?  Run 'df -i' and check the IUse% column.
<fireball_> dichtbijzee: ok, how do I sort that out?
<Qian> Merry Xmas
<Vhozard> Kamokow No, I dont have a problem with my screen. I just wanna test the quality of a 1080p video on youtube. But I dont have a 1080p screen.
<dichtbijzee> fireball_, use palimpset  System -> Administrator -> disk utility to check out the partioning. also try gdb's advice
<flodine> wow i never ever had a problem with ubuntu and it keeps locking up,somebody has got to have that problem.
<Kamokow> Vhozard: Oh okay ;) well, cant really help you there, im using a 16:10 screen
<Vhozard> ok :)
<skreem> Hi. I want to remove Windows and allocate the space to Ubuntu - where should I start?
<ChosenOne> skreem: the ubuntu installer gives you that option
<dichtbijzee> skreem, do you have a live cd?
<ChosenOne> if you havent installed already
<skreem> Yeah - ubuntu is already installed
<ChosenOne> okay you can use a partition manager, but be careful what you do. the risk of doing bad stuff is rather high
<ChosenOne> gparted suits your needs
<skreem> Noted. Thanks
<ChosenOne> (which is the graphical version of parted, in case you want to do it commandline-style ;))
<dichtbijzee> skreem, better use a live cd and the partion manager on that one. delete the windows partition and resize the ubuntu one. backup first!
<bouma1> is there support for intel gma laptop video for accelerated dvd decoding under ubuntu or anywhere ??
<Callum_> bouma1: not on most Intel video chipsets
<bouma1> is there a list ?
<fireball_> dichtbijzee: Free % 11482568 Use % 41
<Dantonic> anyone here play blue rays in ubuntu?
<fireball_> Callum: Free % 11482568 Use % 41
<Callum_> fireball_: is that from the filesystem mounted as /?
<fireball_> Callum: "Mounted on: / "
<Callum_> fireball_: in the case, that is weird...
<fireball_> Callum: I know
<fireball_> Callum: It reports only 14.6 GM available. What the ?
<gdb> fireball_: have you recently deleted a large file?
<always_smile> hello there every one,hope all are doing so well,anyone knows how to get chm?
<ChosenOne> is it that hard to disable tampering with grub2 during boot? :)
<fireball_> gdb: yes. zoneminder had filled the drive :(
<gdb> fireball_: Did you delete files that are used by zoneminder?
<fireball_> which is part of Q2. . .
<fireball_> gdb: yes.
<gdb> fireball_: Have you stopped/restarted zoneminder since?
<always_smile> how to get chm please
<POVaddct> chm? what's that?
<gdb> fireball_: Were the files you deleted video files, perhaps large ones?  The reason I ask is that under Unix, you can delete files all you like and the disk will look like it has space available but it doesn't if any application has a file handle open to the file you deleted.  The disk space is still allocated, you just can't see it.  You need to close those open file handles either by restarting the application that has them open or by rebooting the system (i
<fireball_> gdb: yes. but trying to delete the offending camera completely (events included) then restarting
<always_smile> chm is a kind of file format
<zseko> sziasztok
<gdb> fireball_: lsof can come in handy in cases like this
<POVaddct> always_smile: for which purpose?
<jolaren> Does anyone know if Minimal Ubuntu is famous for it's extremly long boot time when put on anything from a usb?
<always_smile> POVaddct: to read books that have chm format
<gdb> fireball_: Anyway, if you can get away with it, the simplest solution (if this is indeed the issue) is to just quickly reboot it.  I don't know anything about zoneminder aside from the page titles I see in Google when I search for it.  Perhaps simply restarting zoneminder will let go of those files.
<always_smile> how i can install realplayer plugin for firefox and VLC plugin?
<POVaddct> always_smile: if you mean chm format from windows, that is windows only (proprietary format).
<fireball_> gdb: nice try. but so far no luck
<gdb> (again, if that's the issue, ie; zoneminder still has handles to those files open, that are now no longer visible to you, but are still allocated on disk)
<gdb> well shoot
<fireball_> gdb: lsof has huge output, anything specific?
<always_smile> POVaddct: i mean it,but its still possible to work it here,i used to have it,until my system crashed
<always_smile> how can i get realplayer& VLC plugins for firefox,any idea?
<NubieTol> just using apt get
<lwb> anyone know some courses about openoffice?
<NubieTol> course ? hmmm i think openoffice is easy, we can learn by doing
<gdb> fireball_: You might try grepping for the name of a file you know you deleted, see if anything has it open, or the path to those files at least.
<sllide> <))))*>
<sllide> 8710471803094
<gdb> fireball_: or if you know the username you can grep for that, perhaps also grep for REG (ie; regular files)
<lwb> in the openoffice ,how to merge two cells?
<lwb> spreadsheet
<always_smile> anyone know of  some format to run CHM applicaitons,thank you
<NubieTol> omg i am using windsuck now, i cant tell you how to do it
<fireball_> gdb: thanks for your help. going to have a quick bite :) and think about it
<gdb> lwb: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000874.htm
<gdb> fireball_: No worries!  Good luck with it! :-D
<NubieTol> chm on linux ? hmmm i has a problem like you, but i search on my synaptic chm reader and you can get the soft for open chm
<gdb> lwb: Actually, http://tinyurl.com/y8udxj3
<lwb> thank you so much
<POVaddct> always_smile: if CHMs are windows executables, you might try running them in wine
<Kamokow> CHM's are Windows help files IIRC
<POVaddct> Kamokow: maybe they are. i don't use windows at all.
<NubieTol> just search in synaptic 'chm reader' :D, i can read chm on my karmic :D
<abe3k> hi guys, how do I start an application from the terminal with specific nice/priority
<always_smile> POVaddct: someone gave me the command to run chm files with ubutu,but since my system crashed and i had to install a new one,i no longer can open them
<always_smile> anybody could tell me how i can install realplayer,vlc plugins for firefoxx,thank you for your help
<comandante> hello
<POVaddct> !repeat | always_smile
<lstarnes> always_smile: try sudo apt-get install mozilla-vlc
<ubottu> always_smile: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<comandante> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tuntis> How do I access the grub boot menu?
<lstarnes> always_smile: actually, I have the package name wrong.  Try sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<abe3k> guys, how do I start an application from the terminal with specific nice/priority ?
<always_smile> thank you very much istarnes
<lstarnes> abe3k: I don't think you can
<lstarnes> always_smile: remember to search the package manager if you are looking for something to install
<lstarnes> abe3k: actually, I think I just lied
<Callum_> does anyone know how to change the include dir GCC uses (the directory specified in 'gcc -print-file-name=include'? I want to change the include directory for powerpc-linux-gcc-4.0.3 from '/usr/powerpc/lib/gcc/powerpc-linux/4.1.1/include' to '/usr/powerpc/lib/gcc/powerpc-linux/4.0.3/include'
<abe3k> lstarnes : lol
<lstarnes> abe3k: try nice -n # command
<always_smile> ok,your help is much appreciated,take care,havea  good time :)
<abe3k> lstarnes : nice :> I think thats what I'm looking for thaaanks
<osirisx11> apache won't load my python script, i am prompted to download it. i have installed mod python and added it to the site config, and restarted apache
<mynyml> my screen is dimming while I'm watching a movie in mplayer. is this a known bug? google isn't being to vocal about it
<lstarnes> abe3k: just remember these two things: 1) nice works so that a lower number is a higher priority, and 2) everything starts with a nice level of 0 by default and only root can set things with a lower nice level
<Dr_Willis> mynyml:  cjheck the gnome powersaveing/powersettings and screensaver settings.
<abe3k> lstarnes : I want to run an application so it won't hog my resources, I think that donesn't need root right ?
<lstarnes> abe3k: if you give it a higher niceness than 0, it won't need root
<abe3k> lstarnes : cool
<mynyml> Dr_Willis: i disabled powersaving and screen dimming and it still dimmed
<Dr_Willis> double check them all mynyml  i had a similer issue. Id missed somthing
<mynyml> maybe i needed to log out/in after powersetting changes? ...
<boscop> why don't I have horizontal scrolling after booting, only after opening gnome-mouse-properties and switching to the touchpad tab?
<Dr_Willis> My laptop has moer settings then this desktop box does. I recall the laptop having the same issue. but i had to turn off some stuff in the settings for it.
<boscop> I always have it enabled
<Dr_Willis> is it possible to get a normal cellphone bluetooth headset (the kind that hang on 1 ear) to work as a headset in Ubuntu? ive tried 2 of the things now. and never can get them to have any sound output. I seem to have them configured and selected in pauvcontrol. but  I never hear anything The Mic does seem to be working.
<Callum_> hmmm, too tired and angry, will continue later on...1:09am Christmas Day here in NZ...night everyone, merry christmas
<skreem> merry xmas
<dichtbijzee> Callum_, good night and merry christmas
<Callum_> dichtbijzee: night =)
<dichtbijzee> Callum_, gl tomorrow on the kernel
<mynyml> Dr_Willis: i remember getting a bluetooth headset to work with ubuntu, but the problem iirc is that sound had to be rerouted to it, which was a total pain. and on top of it skype (in my case) had to collaborate. which it didn't.
<Callum_> thanks =)
 * Callum_ goes to bed now...
 * dichtbijzee hates his broken keyboard on the laptop
<dichtbijzee> anyway to turn up the brightness without using the keyboard/ panel applet?
<dichtbijzee> the applet doesnt work
<zubin71> small help. im creating a quickly application and id like to have a scroll bar next to my text box... how can i connect the two?
<zubin71> i.e. when the text in the text box increases i need a scroll bar to move accordngly
<arniokas> What is gpg?
<zubin71> please help
<zubin71> arinokas : a package you could use for creating keys, signatures etc.
<zubin71> arinokas : what are you trying to achieve?
<arniokas> zubin: I've already achieved :)
<arniokas> I tried to install w32codecs
<zubin71> arinokas : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680292 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard should be helpful
<arniokas> thx
<zubin71> arinokas : np :)
<Kamokow> The (K)Ubuntu "Share the Spirit Packs," are they available for north american customers? It seems like its a europe only thing?
<Dr_Willis> mynyml:  yea. Im following a guide. and not gettting any good results.
<Dr_Willis> Bluetooth 1.2 compliant (or better) adapter to your PC.  <<<-- Now HOW do i tell the version of my Bluetooth dongle. :)
<mynyml> the bluetooth scan thingy tells you
<Dr_Willis> which scan thinggy. :) heh.  checking the hciconfig output. I dont see any version # there. trhyng the other hci* tools now
<ftab> how do I specifiy a different private key for ssh authentication ?
<ftab> ssh -i key seems to be not working
<jpds> ftab: Have you checked what ssh -v -i <key> host - says?
<ftab> nopes
<ftab> what does -v do ?
<ftab> jpds
<Dr_Willis>  -v = verbose
<Dr_Willis> -vv = very verbose
<Dr_Willis>  -vvvv = .... You get the idea
<dichtbijzee> lol
<Dr_Willis> I forget hiow many v's sshd supports
<Sacho> -vvvv probably prints out core dumps, memory maps, a stack trace and a full binary view of the data you received.
<ftab> jpds I tried that and it seems to be using the default key in .ssh
<ftab> folder
<jpds> Dr_Willis: 3.
<ftab> not then one I am trying to specify
<jpds> ftab: Aha, maybe you have something in ~/.ssh/config ?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ftab> jpds let me check I guess I did modified some thing over there
<matteo1990> hi all, i have to install VLC with all dependencies on an offline Debian anyone knows how to do without cheking 800 dependecies?
<ftab> jpds ok I deleted that file but the same thing again?
<ftab> debug1: Host '[example.com]:2222' is known and matches the RSA host key.
<ftab> debug1: Found key in /home/aftab/.ssh/known_hosts:2
<ftab> jpds
<dichtbijzee> matteo1990, packages.debian.org
<jpds> ftab: That has nothing to do with which private key you're using...
<ftab> jpds I am issuing this command ssh -v -i aftabnaveed-rsa -p 2222 username@example.com
<ftab> jpds the private key that I am trying to use is aftabnaveed-rsa
<jpds> ftab: Which private key does the debug say it's using?
<ftab> jpds the one found in ~/.ssh and aftabnaveed is in some other folder
<ftab> sorry aftabnaveed-rsa
<ftab> jpds any idea ?
<ftab> seems to be I am missing something but don't know what spent almost 3 hours on that :( jpds
<POVaddct> ftab: check the permissions of the file aftabnaveed-rsa. they should be set to 600.
<POVaddct> ftab: if permissions are too open, ssh won't use that key file.
<jpds> ftab: Can you put the debug info ssh -v gives to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<visitor> so many people
<ftab> POVaddct, the permission is set to 600
<ftab> jpds let me do that.
<Hald> Howdy folks
<obaid> hi Hald
<Hald> I wonder what causes sond to stop on my ubuntu intrepix. On Nexuiz (the game) the sound disappears and with Rhythmbox the music stops playing
<ftab> jpds, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f6610feca
<obaid> the music stops while u play game ?
<obaid> check log files
<jeck> ey .. can anybody help me ? I solved my problem with 5.1 sound system on ubuntu klarmic, and now the center doesn't work ! What should I do to make the Center work too ?!
<dichtbijzee> Hald, can you choose pulseaudio as sound output in nexuiz?
<jpds> ftab: Is the aftabnaveed-rsa key in your authorized_keys on the host?
<skreem> I have an issue with sound on my Dell Latitude D620. If I play music through Ryhtmbox and try to play a fullscreen game (quake live) at the same time, the sound does not work in the game.
<ftab> yes
<ftab> jpds
<ftab> it is
<Hald> dichtbijzee: umm, no. Not in the GUI configs anyway
<jpds> ftab: Have you tried removing the one it's connecting with?
<ftab> yes, then it connect if I remove that :)
<ftab> jpds
<dichtbijzee> Hald, theres the problem, try and kill pulse temprorarly <spelled wrong, i know
<jpds> ftab: With that key? That's freaky.
<ftab> yes jpds I am trying again
<Hald> dichtbijzee: you mean that I should kill pulse while I play the game?
<ftab> ok I remove the old one then it uses aftabnavee-rsa jpds
<reverebeer> hi ubuntu. does anyone know of any application which would allow me to somehow move around a window that doesn't completely fit on my screen? i have had little enhancement with maximus, by the way.
<dichtbijzee> Hald, yes, that way rhytmbox and nexuiz use also instead of pulse, pulseaudio hugs the alsa normally
<CShadowRun> reverebeer: alt+drag? :P
<reverebeer> CShadowRun: hmm. let me try that
<dichtbijzee> alsa*
<ftab> jpds, that seems to be quite strange no :(
<ftab> my older private key is in ~/.ssh folder
<reverebeer> CShadowRun: ahh, that is splendid. thank you! i've had that problem for too long!! (1+ year maybe!)
<CShadowRun> hehe :)
<Hald> dichtbijzee: but then... can't I just make pulseaudio not to start at all? what should I have it for?
<ftab> jpds, even If i change the order in authorize_keys then too it won't work and use the old key
<jpds> ftab: Curious.
<jeck> ey .. can anybody help me ? I solved my problem with 5.1 sound system on ubuntu klarmic, and now the center doesn't work ! What should I do to make the Center work too ?!
<skreem> cut your speakers in half
<jeck> lol, my subwoofer will burn
<jeck> if I do this
<ftab> jpds what else I can do :(
<dichtbijzee> Hald, if you try to remove it you will bork your ubuntu. try a script witch kills pulse when you start nexuiz
<ftab> jpds I guess the old key is stored some where I mean cached
<Hald> dichtbijzee: I see. thank you
<jpds> ftab: Edit: ~/.ssh/config and add something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/345894/
<dichtbijzee> np
<ftab> jpds what about the host known_hosts file ?
<ftab> or may ne the local known_hosts file
<jpds> ftab: That has nothing to do with it.
<ftab> hmm
<jpds> ftab: That just stores a hash of the server's identifying SSH key.
<Promille> Hey guys, and merry christmas. Got a little wine question; I found the saved files from win7 partition for assassins creed. Do anyone know where the appropiate place to copy them are? Cant find anything about assassins creed in /home/user/.wine even though i successfully ran it through wine. Thanks in advance
<matteo1990>  hi all, i have to install vlc on my debian. My pc is offline, but i can download packages on this one. How to download vlc and all dependencies without manually checking all on the net?
<kostkon> Promille, check in /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<apocalypt> matteo1990: in terminal try "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<matteo1990> apocalypt, i have no internet connection on that pc
<apocalypt> matteo1990: than u need another pc with internet connection and a usb stick
<mphillippi> Good morning...  Has anyone had any issues when attempting a reboot that the system just halts?  I know that 32bit worked okay on this system. (9.10 x86_64 kernel 2.6.31-16-generic)
<matteo1990> apocalypt, i have it, but how to download all the packages needed?
<dichtbijzee> matteo1990, go to packages.debian.org, there you can search for vlc and also see the deps
<matteo1990> dichtbijzee, They are like 10 and each one of them has 2 or 3 dep i think...
<geirha> matteo1990: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<dichtbijzee> matteo1990, what geirha says
<matteo1990> geirha, trying, ill let you know
<rsv> i have 2 network interfaces, i want to set prority to wireless one first and  if it is not able to connect then to eth0
<rsv> how can i do it
<ovnandan> I am feeling blassed!
<ovnandan> oops!
<ovnandan> I am so happy that Ubuntu finally working on my PC :)
<matteo1990> geirha, the problem is tat i have already installed it on this pc. So if i try to "install" or reinstall only vlc is checked without dependencies...
<Dr_Willis> why would  You want the slower wireless first?
<ovnandan> Before that I used Windos Xp...but now I think windows was a jark!
<Slart> rsv: I'm not quite sure but I think you can put different metrics on the different interfaces.. I think that might change how traffic is routed.. or you could play with the default gateway stuff in the routing table
<ovnandan> but Ubuntu should be more easy to be the best!
<geirha> matteo1990: If it's already installed, you'll already have the needed dependancies ...
<Dr_Willis> ovnandan:  one mans 'easy' is another mans 'crippled to uselessness'
<fengor> morning hardwaredrivers gives me the message installArchives failed when i try to activate the recommended nvidia drivers on my t61 thinkpad. can someone point me in the right direction where to find out what went wrong?
<geirha> matteo1990: Or is "this PC" a different computer than the machine you want to install vlc on?
<matteo1990> geirha, is installed on the pc with internet and with SY
<ovnandan> Dr_Willis: I do not think that...
<boscop> vidalia doesn't start privoxy although I told it to do so. why?
<ovnandan> well....can anybody..tell me how to use sound driver on Ubuntu?
<ovnandan> I am now sound less....
<ceW_cr> co_ramah
<lstarnes> boscop: is privoxy installed?
<okilljoyo> does anybody use xubuntu?
<boscop> lstarnes: yes
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  if privoxy is isntalled it sxhould start up automatically at boot.
<Slart> okilljoyo: yes
<fosser_josh> ovnandan: what about ur system which system u r using
<obaid> fengor, have you tried searching around in google
<ovnandan> Can anybody help me about how to install sound driver....
<rsv> Start: in windows it is possible
<boscop> Dr_Willis: it doesn't start at boot, but tor does. but I can't find where it's configured that tor starts
<rsv> Start: Can you tell me how i can use routing table
<rsv> in commandwise
<BlouBlou> How can I install urbanterror in ubuntu 9.10?
<ovnandan> Fosser_josh: I am running Ubuntu 8 LTS in my AMD pc
<ovnandan> my sound driver is Realtek
<boscop> Dr_Willis: because I don't want tor to start at boot. I want tor and privoxy to start when I start vidalia
<fengor> obaid: yes but my google fu is not up to the task it seems
<Slart> rsv: talking to me? it's SLART .. that you can do it windows doesn't really work as an argument
<fosser_josh> ovnandan: not at all sound?
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  privoxy is a system service. so it should be starting at boot. not when a user requests it.
<fosser_josh> ovnandan: or for specific application
<boscop> Dr_Willis: and why does vidalia use the big black comix cursor although my default is DMU black?
<boscop> Dr_Willis: s/DMU/DMZ/
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  no idea on TOR however. i played with it about 5 mo ago.. and found it to bothersom.
<rsv> Slart: all i am talking of is usablilty
<Slart> rsv: I'm not very good with router.. you'll have to read the man pages and use google.. you can start by running "route" in a terminal.. it will show you the current routing table
<GuySoft> hi all, does  Intel E7400  need a 64bit or 32 bit kernel?
<rsv> Slart: okay, thanks
<ovnandan> fosser_josh: sound coming_but very low...and only coming from woofer, Headphone not working....
<fosser_josh> ovnandan: check out the sound preference
<tomi> co to?
<fosser_josh> try sudo alsamixer
<erUSUL> GuySoft: probably supports both; choose one
<ovnandan> fosser_josh: I am very new to Ubuntu...can you tell me what to do...or what to set?
<geirha> matteo1990: Run synaptic on the offline computer, mark the packages to install and then choose to create the package download script
<ovnandan> ?
<fosser_josh> ovnandan: check out volume controler on right hand upside there is something volume controlller option chek out the config
<geirha> matteo1990: Then copy the script to your online computer, run it there, and copy the .deb-files it downloads back to the offline computer ...
<ovnandan> Which to open "volume control' or "Preference"?? (fosser_josh)
<ovnandan> fosser_josh: in volume control everything is normal
<Kamokow> Is there any ubuntu software i can use to broadcast to a shoutcast server?
<Slart> Kamokow: I would check out vlc..
<Kamokow> vlc can broadcast internet radio?
<GuySoft> erUSUL, thanks, asking on #debian now for specifics :)
<zeus> ok
<ovnandan> In Ubuntu is there any option like sound line in/line out jack selection exists?
<ovnandan> and if yes then how to reach it?
<erUSUL> GuySoft: if you want to install debian ask; of course; in #debian.
<GuySoft> erUSUL, more complex, its migration :)
<boscop> why do some applications like vidalia or vlc or the login screen use the big black comix cursor although my default is DMZ black?
<hanshenrik> bought a new expensive laptop 7 days ago (with very new & modern hardware), its Core i7 (quad/64-bit), the 64-bit installation "hangs for a long time" until it goes an unlimited loop complaining about "cpu #5", the x86 setup can't access all my ram (yes i can use PAE, but read on), when i boot up ubuntu, it "hangs" 50%++ on the white icon (untill i hold down the power-button long, or pull...
<hanshenrik> ...the plug and take out the battery), it can't use my WLAN card (it can use it to the extent that it can "see connections", but it cant connect/get an ip/etc, not even if i add full manual IP configuration), and i have ran all updates, and i have activated all drivers suggested by "system->administration->hardware drivers", didn't help much (exept the scrolling of programs got faster with...
<hanshenrik> ...the grapic driver), whilst i also got Win7 on the same machine, with none of these problems
<hanshenrik> (so i doubt its hardware-failoure)
<FloodBot2> hanshenrik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glick> excuse me, can anyone help me with sound in wine
<hanshenrik> glick: (not saying that asking in #ubuntu is wrong)  you could try asking in #wine
<glick> i cant seem to play sounds in a program in wine
<glick> hmm
<Slart> hanshenrik: it's not uncommon that very new stuff has problems in linux.. after a while the kernels get updated, adapting drivers and so on
<Roasted> whats up everybody
<hanshenrik> Slart: its normal that new hardware is practically useless on ubuntu?
<Kamokow> hanshenrik: But of course!
<eirikb> Hello. I try to install Norwegian languge support, so I go to System -> Administration -> Language Support. Then I hit Install / Remove Languages. But Norwegian from the list only have "Spellchecking and writing aids" under components. What should I do?
<Slart> hanshenrik: well.. not new as in newly manufactured.. but new as in new architecture or stuff like that.. , yes
<Kamokow> !languages
<Slart> hanshenrik: a brand new type of motherboard might not work until the kernel people have had time to pull it apart, test the pieces, adapt drivers, recognize new identification strings and whatnot
<hanshenrik> maa :(
<hanshenrik> i'm unlikely to find a solution to most of these problems in the near future?
<hanshenrik> (like the next 7 days)
<dioscuri> clear
<Dr_Willis> hanshenrik:  last i had 'to new hardware' issues. it was all fixed by the next release
<Slart> hanshenrik: it's basically the same in any operating system.. but the manufacturers release drivers for some systems.. send them a mail and complain about it..
<Linux4Family> hello
<Slart> hanshenrik: but that won't help you right now.. you could of course try to update to a newer kernel but that's a bit out of scope for this channel
<Dr_Willis> hanshenrik:  or some other distrtos have constant updates that may fix many of the issues relatively quickly.
<Linux4Family> are there any body to help me to add gnome ppp in network manager
<hanshenrik> ubuntu fails to start like 50% of the time (hanging in that white icon forever), what hardware is likely to cause that problem, ideas???
<Slart> hanshenrik: sounds like a race condition of some kind.. I would expect it to either work all the time or not at all
<Slart> hanshenrik: you could try messing with acpi settings and such.. it might work
<erUSUL> hanshenrik: first for an i7 i recomend the 64 bit version; also to see what is going on. remoe the quiet and splash options from grub. that will enable verbose booting
<hanshenrik> well that is not the case :p 50% of the time it boots normally, 50% of the time it hangs forever with that white icon (or at least for like 5 hours ++)
<hanshenrik> erUSUL: the 64-bit version also hangs a while, then goes in an infinite loop complaining about "cpu #5"
<hanshenrik> (dont remember what the error message says exactly thought)
<Roasted> hey guys - having an issue - just built a computer and I'm trying to install *buntu, but it keeps erroring out when I try to install. I tried 9.04 and two different CDs of 9.10, all burned at slowest speed, all checked with 0 defects. The error says something about hdd might be bad, or the cd might be bad, etc. When I'm loaded up in kubuntu, every so often it comes up with *recently plugged in devices* as if it's constantly re-reconig
<Roasted>  hard drive. What gives? Tried 2 different SATA cables and 2 ports too...
<dichtbijzee> hanshenrik, try disabling multithreading in the bios
<Chamunks> Portable ubuntu thumbdrive is it possible if so what should I google for those as keywords dont pull anything useful...
<dichtbijzee> hanshenrik, hyperthreading*
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  pendrivelinux.com   or use the unetbootin tool. or the usb-disk-creator tool
<hanshenrik> dichtbijzee: my bios does not have options to disable that (or at least i didn't find it)
<Neostrider> hey, how do I apply the solution for tps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/432205 ?
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, thank you I'm looking to setup a portable usb thumbdrive seedbox.
<dichtbijzee> hanshenrik, what brand is it?
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  define the term 'seedbox'
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, Something that can share downloaded torrents during high traffic times to earn extra upload ratio.
<hanshenrik> dichtbijzee: umm.. dont know how to find out.. but maybe it says here http://www.multicom.no/SystemConfigurator.aspx?q=st:10577372;c:100560;fl:0
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  you can set up a pendrive with a 'persistant' save file and use it as you would a normal system.
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, Dont worry I wont be telling anyone you told me how to fix this up :P :)
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  or you could actually do a 'normal' install to a pendrive.
<hanshenrik> dichtbijzee: (spesifikasjoner tab)
<co_ramah> irc dalnet.com
<dichtbijzee> hanshenrik, it is an unbranded oem design, meybe clevo or something like that. waste of money in my opinion, im now trying to fix such a laptop, much older though.
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, well I plan on trying to install rtorrent and an init.d script and openssh thats about it on this thumbdrive.  So that I can go to another computer thats running a totally different OS leave it alone and use the thumbdrives OS to seed off a portable drive.
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  You can install thise extras on a persistant-save file enabled flash drive installed ubuntu.  the usb-creator tool in ubuntu lets you set one up easially
<hanshenrik> dichtbijzee: yeah, i see "clevo co" written underneath it
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, I allways thought that only did bootable install keys, hmm I'll have to look into this for sure...
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea wjhat you mean by an 'install key'
<dichtbijzee> hanshenrik, omg, i was right :O, try googling for bios updates/ disabling hyperthreading for clevo and the type nr it says
<fanti> hello! does ubuntu need an own swap-partition for hibernating? or could the kernel also suspend the memory to a swap-file on disk?
<hanshenrik> fanti: i believe it "used to need that", but not in the recent kernels (at least thats the case in debian..)
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, this is going to end up another one of those geeking too hard to get a good days sleep again.
<BrandinA> Bye
<BrandinA> woops
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  setting up a bootable flash drive + save file and isntalling those few apps.. would take me.. proberly 20 min.
<bigdavjoker> Having trouble booting vista partition with grub2 after copying the partition from a failing hard drive   I can see the vista partition with grub but all I get is a blinking cursor when I try and boot it
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, Wish you could set this badboy up for me lol its gonna take me for freeking ever to figure out all of the variables.
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  use the usb-creator tool. have it  use a save file the sizwe you want.. let it do its work (about 10 min for that perhaps) - boot the pendrive - install the apps you need.
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  not a lot of weirsetuff to it
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, would this play nicely with server edition?
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, I only need a cli on this client
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  i dont think the server ed plays nicely with unetbootin or the usb-creator tool. Try it and see I guess
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  or use the desktop ed. and disable gdm
<boblesax> bonjour
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, disable gdm? like do a tasksel and remove it later?
<dichtbijzee> Dr_Willis, the alternative does work with unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> Chamunks:  just make the service not start.
<Dr_Willis> dichtbijzee:  but the altnettive is not the same as the 'server' and the alt- just boots to the installer.. not what he wants I think..
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, ... see veriables I'd be terrible with them lol I'm such a basketcase over the holidays.
<stier> hallo
<TEN> Merry Xmas everybody! There used to be a way to search all RAM for a string from the command line. Not simply less -f /dev/mem anymore; how else could it be done?
<Mneme2> Good morning, and Merry Christmas Eve to you all.
<dichtbijzee> Dr_Willis, Chamunks  you can install a commandline system with the alternative and go from there
<Travis-42> I'm trying to use xclip, e.g. "ls | xclip", and it's simply not changing the clipboard. any ideas?
<grawity> TEN: AFAIK, Linux does not allow accessing the entire /dev/mem. And it was the only way.
<grawity> Travis-42: xclip -in -selection clipboard
<Mneme2> I have been experiencing problems with my fan due to my installation of 9.10.  I have tried various attempted fixes but my fan still switches off on Linux boot and will not switch back on.  How do I override Linux's settings and order my fan to operate at full at all times?
<stier> Frage bitte ,würde gern von youtube wars aufnehmen ,nur saund ,! kann mir jehmann hilfen ?
<stier> Frage bitte ,würde gern von youtube wars aufnehmen ,nur saund ,! kann mir jehmann hilfen ?
<stier> Frage bitte ,würde gern von youtube wars aufnehmen ,nur saund ,! kann mir jehmann hilfen ?
<FloodBot2> stier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !de | stier
<ubottu> stier: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Travis-42> grawity, ah didn't realize I had to change the selection, thanks
<grawity> Travis-42: Remember that X11 has several separate 'selections'. The 'primary' selection is updated when you select some text - middle-click to paste. The 'clipboard' is updated when you press Ctrl-C.
<dichtbijzee> anyway to turn up the brightness without using the keyboard/ panel applet?
<dichtbijzee> the applet doesnt work
<Travis-42> grawity, yea, that's new to me, so I'll have to read about it, thank you very much
<TEN> grawity: Seem to recall some restriction for rootkit protection from Kernel 2.6 onwards, but can't quite recall the details. So even root isn't master of its own memory anymore? ;)
<glick> does anyone know how i get midi sounds through wine/
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, thanks for the vote on that possibility I have a very short period of time to get this running.
<Djarum> Can anyone please tell me what I have to install to play DVD video?
<grawity> TEN: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10505 and CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM
<TEN> grawity: OIC http://serverfault.com/questions/82838/cant-dd-dev-kmem-in-ubuntu-jaunty but I'm on Hardy, so apparently the restriction got backported
<dichtbijzee> Chamunks, start with the cli and install the server package after that. the alternative does work on usb, this machine was installed like that
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | Djarum
<ubottu> Djarum: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Oasa> hi all
<Oasa> ........
<Mneme> Good morning.  :)
<Oasa> my a.out doesnt work... help me out
<TEN> CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM it seems
<Oasa> help me out please... a.out doesnt work
<rubbs> Oasa: are you trying to compile something?
<grawity> TEN: btw, why do you need to access the entire memory?
<LjL> Oasa: elaborate? what a.out? how does it not work?
<Oasa> rubbs : i compiled a c file cc filename.c
<Oasa> rubbs: a.out doesnt work i mean i dont get output
<Mneme> Does anyone know where I can find instructions on overriding my fan so it remains on?  Very soon my laptop will reach overheat again and switch off.  :(
<Oasa> rubbs : wat is actually dis a.out
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  and how are you runnign this a.out ?
<grawity> Oasa: Have you tried 'gcc'? Can you pastebin the entire source code?
<LjL> Oasa: not getting any output is often the sign of a program running successfully.
<TEN> grawity: Application crashes after which I know input data still lingers around in RAM for a while
<Oasa> it says bash: a.out command not found
<Oasa> lol LjL
<Slart> Oasa: try ./a.out
<grawity> Oasa: ah, you need ./a.out -- note the ./ part
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  time to learn some bash basics.. run it  like Slart  says
<LjL> Oasa: then you did get some output. do what they said.
<Oasa> y shud i recurse it every time?
<LjL> "recurse"?
<Oasa> yeah nw its working
<TEN> Texts, so easily retrievable if one has access to all RAM. There was some successor to /dev/mem but I don't recall which right now
<LjL> could you type in english words?
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  give the proper path to binaries not in the default path.
<rumpsy> Where is LtL
<grawity> TEN: /proc/kcore is something similar, but not exactly the same.
<Oasa> "recurse" in the sense... why shud i refer to d wroking directory..
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, so like just find a system unplug all the drives install the alt and way we go?
<rumpsy> I'm looking for him
<Oasa> what is this a.out actually?
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  give the proper path to binaries not in the default path. <--- thats why. Current dir is not in the path
<grawity> Oasa: If you do not specify the full path, then the shell will search all directories in $PATH.
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  a.out is the default name for somthing compiled when you dont tell it a name to use
<Oasa> hmmm okay
<Slart> Oasa: I think it's a security thing.. if you run a command like ls you want to be sure it's the "ls" that the system administrator decided.. not the ls that happens to be in the current directory
<grawity> TEN: Also, I'm reminded of a thing called 'coredumps'...
<Oasa> grawity : i didnt get u
<Oasa> abt binaries n all
<Oasa>  cud you xplain to me..?
<Dr_Willis> !path | Oasa
<dichtbijzee> Chamunks, what do you mean unplug all the drives? you must use unetbootin or similar to dump the alternative installer iso on an usb stick
<grawity> Oasa: ?
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  the current directory is NOT in the default 'path'  like it is in windows.
<LjL> could you type using full english words, oasa? not everyone here is a native english speakers, and littering your messages with weird abbreviation is likely to hinder their understanding.
<Oasa> okay LjL i am used to typing short... i will try my level best
<Oasa> dr. will is i am new to ubuntu (or any linux distro) i would like to know more about this and that is why i dont understand the path you are sayin...........
<Oasa> saying*
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, ahh okay use unet that could work too I'm just getting really excited I've got a huge freeleech coming up on my favorite site and I want to jump all over it.
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  this is when we point you to some shell/bash tutorials..
<Dr_Willis> !bash | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Oasa> okay dr.willis point me
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, plus I work nights and im up waaaaay past my bed
<Oasa> !bash
<Oasa> !bash | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  thats a bot co mand.. read what the bot just said.
<daxu> OASA you can think path like windows
<SeySayux> Hi, I'm looking for a 3d modelling tool. Not Blender, a 3d modelling tool.
<daxu> where seysayux
<Zeonisis> How do I use the bot?
<grawity> Oasa: First, path. In Linux, if you just run 'a.out', then the shell will look for 'a.out' in all directories that are listed in $PATH -- but it will never check in the working directory.
<LjL> !bot > Zeonisis    (Zeonisis, see the private message from ubottu)
<dichtbijzee> Chamunks, ok, use unetbootin to dump the iso on the stick. and install a cli system and after that install the ubuntu-server package
<Oasa> why doesnt it check?
<grawity> Oasa: So to run 'a.out' which you just compiled, you need './a.out'
<LjL> SeySayux: uhm, i'm not familiar with those terms... how is Blender not a 3D modelling tool?
<grawity> Oasa: It's mostly for security reasons.
<SeySayux> LjL: usually a "tool" is usable...
<Oasa> okay..
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, Just to clerify I'm trying to run the full server OS off the thumbdrive not any other drive.
<Mneme> On 9.10 my CPU fan turns off when Linux boots and does not turn back on.  I have tried several fixes and none have worked.  How do I set the fan to remain on at all times?
<TEN> grawity: Thanks, less -f ﻿/proc/kcore was it - will do for my purposes. Fortunately this is only needed every odd year (hence easily forgotton), but should do the trick! (Not this time around anymore, free RAM got reused in the meantime)
<grawity> Oasa: Something like, if you were logged in as 'root', and cd'ed to some user's directory, and he had a malicious binary named 'ls' in it...
<LjL> SeySayux: ah, so it's just that you don't like blender?
<Mneme> Haha LjL that's how I feel about GIMP.  ;)
<Justcameron> hi all. I'm upgrading a server from gutsy to hardy via ssh. after I run sudo do-release-upgrade it asks me to confirm that I want to update via ssh and that it will start another ssh daemon on port 9004. if I type y and press enter it just exits. ie. returns me to cameron@machine$
<grawity> Oasa: Second, 'a.out' -- it is the default name for any binary, for very historical reasons. Most people use 'gcc -o myprogram myprogram.c' instead.
<Oasa> hmmmm grawity: i dont get when you use binary.
<Slart> Justcameron: did you try to reconnect to the other ssh daemon?
<Justcameron> Slart: erm, no, I didn't think I had to?
<Oasa> gravity: binary means file name .. even i use gcc -o for output
<grawity> Oasa: eh, I meant "a newly compiled program", I think.
<mazda01> why when using gftp in ssh2 mode, that I need to enter my users ssh passphrase when trying to log into a server that doesn't even need to use a key?
<Justcameron> Slart: I probably can't either, because only port 22 is forwarded to the machine
<SeySayux> LjL: You could say that after using it exactly one minute, I cannot seem to ever appreciate this "flickering interface", neither this "watch out, an accidential click can ruin your scene", and neither "you need a 18-button mouse and 2 105-key keyboards to use this."
<Slart> Justcameron: I'm not sure.. but the fact that it tells you about it would suggest that it might be the case
<Oasa> grawity : so binary means compiled program
<Zeonisis> Is there an Ubuntu version of Metasploit?
<grawity> mazda01: The ssh client cannot know if the server requires a key.
<Slart> Justcameron: perhaps it needs to stop the running ssh server to upgrade it
<mazda01> gftp is reading ~/daniel/.ssh/id_rsa and I don't want it to because this server (iphone) doesn't require a key
<mazda01> grawity, is there a work around?
<grawity> mazda01: When you connect, the server sends a list of _allowed_ authentication methods - 'pubkey,password' for example - and the client tries pubkeys first.
<dichtbijzee> Chamunks, ok, do you have more then 1 usk drive?
<grawity> mazda01: The best way would be to set up pubkeys :)
<Justcameron> Slart: I'll look into it, thanks
<Oasa> ﻿okay now i understood it is like if i write a pgm with the source "system (rm *.*)" or something like this... and compiled with the output filename as ls when the user writes ls to list directory it will cause trouble right?
<grawity> mazda01: The not so good one - edit ~/.ssh/config
<Slart> Justcameron: you're welcome
<Zeonisis> Is there an Ubuntu version of Metasploit?
<grawity> Oasa: Yeah.
<kyentei> Zeonisis, Ofcourse there is.
<Slart> Oasa: well.. it won't cause any trouble... since it won't run your bad "ls"..
<Zeonisis> Where can I get it?
<Oasa> another thing. What is the "exe" (or extension) in ubuntu
<Mneme> So does anyone know how I might fix my fan?  :\
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  there is no need for extensions like taht
<grawity> mazda01: http://dpaste.com/hold/137388/
<kyentei> Zeonisis, http://www.metasploit.com/framework/download/
<Oasa> or is it just like the compiled progams there is no output.
<Oasa> i mean no extension
<Slart> Oasa: there isn't one.. you set files as executable.. pretty much in the same way you set file to be "hidden" in windows
<grawity> Oasa: Linux uses the 'executable' bit for that.
<cfdisk> Ola, alguem aqui poderia me da uma ajuda nas API do flartoolkit ou Artoolkit ?
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, I do but this is starting to sound like a really long way  I dont mind just removing the xserver from a regular install
<Slart> Oasa: executables can be named anything
<grawity> Oasa: If you used Windows, you probably know about 'hidden', 'read-only', 'system' attributes.
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, might be nice to install nxserver on it anyways.
<jpds> !pŧ | cfdisk
<Oasa> yes grawity
<jpds> !pt | cfdisk
<ubottu> cfdisk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Oasa> i still dont get it
<grawity> Oasa: In Linux (well, any Unix system), files have "permissions" - the command 'ls -l' will display them.
<Chamunks> dichtbijzee, do you happen to know how to mount a usb key via ssh?
<LjL> SeySayux: well, i'm not familiar with those programs to be honest, but i searched for possible alternatives and came up with: k3d, mm3d, wings3d, vertex, kpovmodeler
<SandGorgon> anyone with latest ubuntu chromium (4.0.280.0 - 35217 - Ubuntu) ? I am seeing the browser window vanish on several websites (w.g. lifehacker.com) - but OS process list shows chromium as sleeping
<grawity> Oasa: Each file and directory has 'read', 'write', and 'execute' permissions. If it has 'execute' enabled, you can just type ./someprogram and it will be executed. The extension does not matter.
<Oasa> !bash | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<Slart> SandGorgon: hang on.. let me try that
<SandGorgon> Slart, gotcha
<Slart> SandGorgon: well.. it doesn't disappear.. but it makes a huuuuuge window.. I've seen it do this every now and then..not sure why
<dichtbijzee> yes, if you plugin the usb drive, a /dev/sdXn gets appointed. if you mount that  you can acces the drive
<dichtbijzee> Chamunks, yes, if you plugin the usb drive, a /dev/sdXn gets appointed. if you mount that  you can acces the drive
<cfdisk> Hello, could anybody here help myself in API of Flartoolkit or Artoolkit?
<SandGorgon> Slart, yup that's what happens and in my laptop it sort of disappears
<SandGorgon> Slart, gonna file a bug
<Oasa> okay continue grawity
<Slart> SandGorgon: do that.. if you tell us the url I'll chime in with a "me too" =)
<Oasa> is the drwxr -xr -x oasa oasa
<SandGorgon> Slart, gimme a minute then
<Oasa> is what i am getting when i did ls -l
<grawity> Oasa: 'd' means it's a directory (folder).
<cfdisk> Does anybody know how to use Flartoolkit or Artoolkit?
<Oasa> okay.
<dichtbijzee> Chamunks, pm
<Oasa> r read
<Oasa> ?
<grawity> Oasa: Then, three sets of permissions. First 'rwx' belong to the file's (directory's) owner - "oasa".
<Oasa> w write?
<grawity> Oasa: 'rwx' means the owner can read, write, and execute the file. (For directories it's a little different.)
<cfdisk> Don't I get to find a solution for my problems, could anybody help myself?
<Oasa> okay
<grawity> Oasa: The next three belong to the file's group - 'r-x' allows read and execute. (In some Linux distros the default group is "users". In others, each user has his own group.)
<grawity> Oasa: The last three - for "world" or "others". That is, everyone that is not the owner and doesn't belong to the group. In your example, they also have 'read' and 'execute' permissions.
<daxu> oasa:just it like windows .you can run or no run exe
<grawity> Oasa: The other two columns show the file's owner "oasa", and the group (also "oasa" -- in Ubuntu, all users have their own groups.)
<grawity> Oasa: For files, 'r' means "read", 'w' - "write", and 'x' - "execute".
<Oasa> okay
<SandGorgon> Slart, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31118
<grawity> Oasa: For directories, 'r' means "read directory" -- that is, see the filenames.
<Slart> SandGorgon: thanks
<grawity> Oasa: 'w' means "write directory" -- create, rename, delete files.
<Oasa> nice.
<grawity> Oasa: 'x' allows you to enter that directory - without it, you cannot 'cd' inside.
<Justcameron> Slart: other people's guides online indicate that they just press y and things proceed
<e01> hello
<Oasa> hmm
<e01> can somebody help me with installing UNR9.10 on dell 9 mini
<Crewsr3_> I want to install Dustin Kirklands test drive....I just need help adding his ppa to my source list can someone help me
<Slart> Justcameron: hmm.. might be something else then
<mazda01> grawity, is there a way once gedit is opened with gksudo, to show hidden files? it happens to me, then I remember, so I enter the filename within the gksudo gedit command all at once but I am still curious. like say, when I want to edit 2 files back to back with the gksudo privilages. i know I don't need root privilages this time but I am still curious
<grawity> Oasa: 'chmod' can be used to change these permissions.
<e01> i make a flash drive with iso, but the mini can`t boot from it
<Oasa> okay grawity so how do i set the attirbutes
<Oasa> okay .. thanx..
<e01> it show me an message, operation system not found
<grawity> mazda01: Hidden files? In the "browse" window, Ctrl-H should work. If not, try right-clicking on the filelist, should be an option to show them.
<eon01> Hello
<apparle> there is not sleep option what to do?
<mazda01> grawity, now, i don't have a file named config within my user's home dir .ssh. do i just create it?
<grawity> Oasa: for example, chmod go+r somefile, would add the 'read' permission to group and other.
<grawity> mazda01: yes, just create it.
<Mneme> So, no one knows how I might fix my fan so I can unbrick my laptop?
<mazda01> grawity, ctrl-h was it. awesome, thanks. learning so much this christmas eve morning! :-)
<ehazlett> greetings all... lvm issue.  i have an lvm volume that i resized (lvextend first, then resize2fs).  i'm using it as a xen disk.  once i boot the vm, it doesn't show the new size even though i can write when it has 0 byte's free...  any ideas?
<DSLbug> hello
<Oasa> what does ctrl + H do.
<grawity> Oasa: in Ubuntu's file manager, Ctrl-H shows hidden files (see mazda01's question)
<Djarum> I'm having issues playing VOB files,  they play for about 5-10 seconds then stops, I've installed Restricted extras and run the css shell script
<Oasa> ﻿I would like to learn more about ubuntu (or basically Linux) and  more about C.  is there a good pdf files so that i can download and read them later i dont have internet always.
<trijntje> !hi | DSLbug
<ubottu> DSLbug: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mazda01> grawity, i knew that but I didn't realize you could envoke it within an "open file" dialog box is all
<DSLbug> could smb help me with establishind dsl connection inn ubuntu 9.10?
<Oasa> and i guess that means the filename that starts with . are hidden right?
<grawity> Oasa: Correct.
<trijntje> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<grawity> Oasa: I think http://tldp.org/ should have some guides in PDF form... If not, it's also possible to download the entire thing at once.
<Oasa> so can u suggest me some pdf.
<eon01> Hello How can we make ubuntu upgrade from CD ?
<apparle> I am unable to see the option suspend to RAM
<lstarnes> eon01: you can only do that with the alternate cd
<grawity> Oasa: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/intro-linux.pdf for example ("Introduction to Linux - A Hands On Guide")
<DSLbug> thx  ubottu! I try that
<grawity> Oasa: And http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/intro-linux.html.tar.gz - same in HTML form, archived.
<trijntje> !suspend
<grawity> Oasa: (also, ls -a, or ls -la, to also list hidden files)
<eon01> lstarnes, the ubuntu CD ?
<ovnandan> Is there any sound line in/line out jack selection side available in Ubuntu?
<mazda01> whats the best software to use to take some .mov files, throw in some cool transitions and make a dvd video for the inlaws? i have a bunch of .mov clips of my step-daughter taken with cycorder on the iphone and want to make a dvd of them
<chilli0> Merry xmas =]
<Oasa> i recently downloaded Chromium OS and compiled by following the instruction though i did not understand anything.
<DSLbug> plog command says PAP authenthication failed
<Oasa> i just followed
<Oasa> i remember using tar -zxf why is that?
<om26er> !ot | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> eon01: the alternate install cd for ubuntu
<e01> how can i make bootable and installable usb flash drive with iso
<ovnandan> ﻿Is there any sound line in/line out jack selection side available in Ubuntu? My sound are doing malfunctioning!
<e01> under windows with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<eon01> lstarnes,  yes the cd from shipit.ubuntu.com
<ovnandan> new to Ubuntu...lots of poblem :(
<lstarnes> eon01: that's not alternate as far as I am aware
<Oasa> ubotty what did i discuss that is off ubuntu ???? let me see if ur AI is that intelligent
<grawity> Oasa: In the Unix world, the most common archive format is .tar.gz -- 'tar' is used for packing files into one, and 'gzip' for compressing it. (Different from ZIP, for example, which would compress files before packing.)
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  you may want to go read up on some linux basics.. and learn what youa re doing.. not juist following guides..
<ovnandan> ﻿Is there any sound line in/line out jack selection side available in Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> ovnandan: the sound mixer should have a line in selection
<ovnandan> ok/
<Justcameron> Slart: thanks for trying. apparently someone else has had the problem before and nobody knew. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153754
<Dr_Willis> os chromiumos is not ubuntu.. and the tar command is  documented in 'man tar'
<Oasa> exactly Dr_WIllis I want to learn just dont want to simply follow what someone says.
<grawity> Oasa: Since they're used together so often, 'tar's -z option automatically un-gzips the file during unpacking. -x means 'extract', and -f specifies file to read.
<eon01> lstarnes,  I command the original cd from shipit ubuntu , and I want to make an upgrade from this cd
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  You will learn more by reading guides and docs.. instead of asking  pot-luck questions on irc
<grawity> Oasa: And as Dr_Willis just suggested, read a few manual pages ('man')
<lstarnes> eon01: you can't upgrade from that cd if it isn't the alternate cd
<Oasa> yeah i know man.
<Chamunks> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help
<Oasa> okay i have another problem
<Oasa> i believe the tracker is Search Engine or is there any other search ?
<Oasa> the tracker doesnt show any file.
<Slart> Justcameron: hmm.. seems like it is.. you could report a bug at launchpad.. if there isn't already one
<eon01> lstarnes,  ah ok I see , gow can I know if it's an alternate cd
<lstarnes> eon01: when you boot it, does it display a full desktop?
<Mneme> I guess my best option is to add acpi_enforce_resources=lax to my GRUB config file and pray... *sigh*
<Oasa> please answer me
<cdavis> has anyone tried to play "The Hangover" DVD on Karmic? I get a bunch of errors and it won't play
<apparle> I cannot see the sleep option plz help
<grawity> Oasa: It's IRC. If nobody answers, it just means nobody knows the answer.
<nod32> Dr_Willis; good job
<Slart> Justcameron: I wonder if this might be it.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/151169
<eirikb> Any good suggestion to install Ubuntu 9.10? I have 9.10 installed now but want to reinstall. I can't install by CD drive (it's broken) or USB (BIOS does not support it). So I have installed now by netboot (PXE) but that was so and so. I tried installing from linux once long ago but it read from the disk and could then not write to it...
<Oasa> so you dont know whats wrong with Tracker
<Oasa> i tried reindexing
<Oasa> many times
<Oasa> still it does not show anything
<Dr_Willis> nod32:  :) what did i do now? im runniong aroung getting stuff rdy for tomowwow. :)
<Oasa> please help me out how else will i search.
<nod32> Dr_Willis; happy holidays
<Justcameron> Slart: no it doesn't disconnect me from my ssh session, it just exists do-release-upgrade. I'm not quire sure of the right terminology to use, but I am still connected via ssh and can enter a new command
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. wife is going berzerk.. all this trivial stuff she just 'has' to do....
<Oasa> grawity: you dont know
<Slart> Justcameron: oh.. I thought it kicked you out of the ssh session.. my bad
<Justcameron> **exits do-release-upgrade
<S0LIDUS> I just wondered if there is an execsheild on hardy server?
<dichtbijzee> how do i change the cpu governor on the cli?
<chaupham1990> Hi i have a problem! i can't install driver wireless
<om26er> chaupham1990, broadcom?
<chaupham1990> yes
<Oasa> grawity : when i installed some video conversion package it installed a software called Kommander Editor in which i see that you can associate mouse gestures and shortcuts.. but then i understood that it works only in the other desktop K-Something , and i a m using gnome... any alternative software ?
<Oasa> please help me out
<om26er> chaupham1990, enable properietry driver instead of open-source
 * om26er thinks broadcom's open-source driver is useless
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  why do you need mouse gestures?  you should proberly stick to gnome apps. Or did i missread your question.
<chaupham1990> i donlt know how to do this
<grawity> Oasa: KDE apps are better integrated to the KDE desktop -- but they should work just fine in GNOME too.
<chaupham1990> i don't know how to do this
<chaupham1990> can you shoe me
<grawity> Oasa: Well, maybe not Kommander Editor...
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  i use kde apps in gnome all the time. K3b and so on..  No idea what kommander editor does however
<om26er> chaupham1990, go to hardware drivers in adminstrator--> hardware drivers
<Oasa> i dont know
<Oasa> its called kommander editor
<Oasa> and is placed under programming
<Dr_Willis> !infio kommander
<S0LIDUS> I just wondered if there is an Exec Shield on Hardy Server? If so where to get it from?
<Dr_Willis> !find  kommander
<grawity> !info kommander
<ubottu> kommander (source: kdewebdev): visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 252 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<nareshk> Hello, I need Help Installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  looks likes its somthing for programmers to build gui interfaces
<chaupham1990> when i active it warning install archives () failed
<nareshk> I can't install it
<Oasa> okay i understood..
<nareshk> I see the screen
<superpiiii> why isn´t partimage in the repo any more?
<Oasa> ﻿﻿by the way, what is k3b?
<superpiiii> how do I install it?
<Dr_Willis> !info k3b | Oasa
<nareshk> hmm.. no one listen
<ubottu> Oasa: k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.68.0~alpha3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 637 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<om26er> chaupham1990, go to terminal
<grawity> Oasa: k3b is KDE's CD burning application.
<chaupham1990> yes
<om26er> chaupham1990, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<om26er> chaupham1990, and then after reboot go to hardware drivers and see if there is any properietry driver
<quidnunc> How do I glob package names in /etc/apt/preferences?
<Oasa> yeah i also have i
<Oasa> t
<S0LIDUS> I just wondered if there is an Exec Shield on Hardy Server? If so where to get it from?
<chaupham1990> thanks so much
<Oasa> this is what i want to actually if i draw a L with mouse in desktop, FireFox should be launched..
<eon01> lstarnes, yes it dispaly a full desktop , do you mean live cd ?
<lstarnes> eon01: yes
<lstarnes> eon01: then that is the desktop cd, not the alternate cd
<marcel__> Hallo alle zusammen. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe ein neues Notebook mit einer Geforce 105M und dort versucht unter Karmic Compiz zum laufen zu bekommen. Leider schaffe ich das nicht ohne Hilfe.
<Oasa> hey i got it Gestikk worked .
<Oasa> !info Debian
<ubottu> Package Debian does not exist in karmic
<padi999> hi
<Oasa> what ubottu?
<eon01> ah ok , lstarnes  I thought I can make an upgrade from this CD , because I don' wanna download the updates
<Neroon> Hi. Anyone here that could help with an apt/adept problem?
<Oasa> bot tell me properly
<LjL> Oasa: what are you trying to do?
<LjL> Neroon: adept? are you on kde 3?
<lstarnes> eon01: if you're going to update several machines at once, you could update one then use it to serve the update files to the rest
<Oasa> LjL what is Debian?
<nareshk> pls someone help me?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<LjL> !debian > Oasa    (Oasa, see the private message from ubottu)
<Neroon> LjL: Yep. KDE4 wouldn't work out well here
<LjL> Neroon: well, i use kde 3 too. i don't normally use adept however... but what is the problem?
<marcel__> Hi. Can anyone help me? I ve got a new Notebook with a Geforce 105M and tried to get Compiz running. Sadly I cant do it without help. I am using Karmic.
<Oasa> ﻿!repositories
<Oasa> ﻿!info repositories
<Oasa> ﻿ ﻿!info repositories
<LjL> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eon01> lstarnes, brillaint idea , but I'm going to update one machine . I think I'm gonna download the iso
<LjL> !msg the bot > Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<Neroon> LjL: It messed up 2-3 weeks ago. And since then i have the upgrades listed, but if I would commit them it would uninstall more than 700 needed packages
<Drknzz> hi guys how can i know my wireless driver version and how to update it?
<LjL> Neroon: uhm, type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"; don't go ahead with the installation, but just pastebin to me the output before hitting Y
<nareshk> no one help me!
<Oasa> hmmm
<soreau> marcel__: What have you tried so far?
<lstarnes> nareshk: try restating your problem
<LjL> nareshk: explaining the problem would probably be the first step to obtain any help.
<nareshk> I Can't Install Ubuntu
<LjL> !elaborate
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nareshk> I choose Install Ubuntu from the Boot Screen
<lstarnes> nareshk: what happens when you try to install it?
<nareshk> lstarnes: nothing
<nareshk> it just jamms up
<LjL> nareshk: have you verified the CD?
<nareshk> what you mean?
<LjL> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LjL> i think the boot menu also has a Verify CD option
<nareshk> none of the things in the boot menu works
<Enzo_01> is there someone with dell 9 mini
<chaupham1990> it still eror install archives() failed
<jshriver> ping, ok there we go
<LjL> nareshk: then do it from windows using the second link
<jshriver> so what's the deal with the DCC exploit?
<nareshk> ok
<LjL> jshriver: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Slart> !explot | jshriver
<Slart> !exploit | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<marcel__> soreau: I am not a poweruser. I just  installed the proprietary driver over the system menu and hoped this migth work.
<om26er> !someone | Enzo_01
<ubottu> Enzo_01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marcel__> soreau: plus lots of reading in forums, but could not find anything that matched with this.
<jshriver> interesting, curious what the actual cause for the exploit is.  Would seem odd that various routers are affected.
<soreau> marcel__: What happens if you set something other than None in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects?
<bigdavjoker> need help getting grub2 to boot vista partion that had to be copied from a bad hard drive  all I can get is a blinking cursor when I try and boot the vista partition
<nareshk> nvm, i'll just install fedora
<Ahemta> hi
<Ahemta> fedora it`s the best in the games
<Wardje> oo, so that's why I've been getting all these DCC requests about "mother spanks child" or w/e
<Slart> bigdavjoker: are you sure the vista partition is ok? perhaps it got damaged when the hard drive failed
<Enzo_01> om26er, just i can`t install unr
<Oasa> yeah then nareshk
<Oasa> den
<Oasa> then
<chaupham1990> i can't install driver wireless. this eror install archive() failed
<om26er> Enzo_01, i installed on dell mini 10 without a problem
<chaupham1990> can you help me?
<Oasa> !nvm
<marcel__> soreau: I use the german version, but it might be something like "desktop-effects could not be activated" and compiz-manager --replace says Checking for XGl: not present. xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log Detected PCI ID for VGA: Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. Trying again with indirect rendering: Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. aborting and usin
<Enzo_01> and don`t know why, and want to know if someone from the channel here is do that
<gandhi_> Hi i want dota with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<bigdavjoker> Slart, yes pretty confident it is okay I can browse the files from ubuntu and the driving was still working when I copied, ubuntu reported it had many errors so I transfered stuff before it actually quit working
<Enzo_01> om26er, how you make a bootable flashdrive
<om26er> Enzo_01, i use unetbootin
<Enzo_01> i try with UNetbooting, but it wont make
<om26er> Enzo_01, what is the error you get
<soreau> marcel__: Well typically that means the driver you are using is not the right one or not installed correctly.. how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Ahemta> you can do it with usb startup creator
<blackxored> how can I make a DVD with both movie encoding and audio tracks in 9.10?
<bigdavjoker> Slart, I've  tried several variations and about anything I can find on google right now I have the vista partition as the first primary partition
<Neroon> LjL: it doesnt even get to trying to upgrade: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e5026d5
<Slart> bigdavjoker: usually when grub messes up you get errors when you try booting windows.. stuff like "bla bla there is no operating system here" or similar
<Enzo_01> om26er, are you formating your flashdrive before start or not
<brianherman> is the broadcom chipset supported by the linux kernel?
<dichtbijzee_snow> how do i change the cpu governor on the cli?
<om26er> Enzo_01, format for sure but also works without formating
<bigdavjoker> Slart, that is what is the most frustrating I can't seem to find any actual errors it either reboots as sooon as I choose vista or goes to a blank screen with blinking cursor
<Enzo_01> om26er, i formtat it too, and when plugin into the mini, it show me messages, operation system not found
<om26er> Enzo_01, whuch OS you have at the moment?
<Slart> bigdavjoker: you could try booting from the windows install cd and try to repair the windows partition.. you would have reinstall grub after that though.. but that can be done from the ubuntu install cd
<marcel__> first I installed the file NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run I downloaded over the NVIDIA website. After that had no effect at all I tried over the grafical Hardware Screen system>administration>hardware-driver
<blackxored> how can I make a DVD with both movie encoding and audio tracks in 9.10?
<Enzo_01> in this computer, winxp
<bigdavjoker> Slart actually tried that too
<Enzo_01> i have and slackware but at home, now i am not at home :(
<om26er> Enzo_01, which os are you using to make live cd?
<Enzo_01> om26er, winxp
<marcel__> soreau: first I installed the file NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run I downloaded over the NVIDIA website. After that had no effect at all I tried over the grafical Hardware Screen system>administration>hardware-driver
<bigdavjoker> Slart,   sorry keep hitting return   got blinking cursor  when vista installed it's bootloader   aare there tools I might be able to use in ubuntu to check the boot files for vista?  I might just try repairing the boot again  just thought maybe I was missing something
<Enzo_01> om26er, before few hours, i was try moblin, burning flashdrive with .img file and it working
<Enzo_01> but this iso, may be a problemable, or i duno
<om26er> Enzo_01, md5 you iso first
<om26er> !md5 | Enzo_01
<ubottu> Enzo_01: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Enzo_01> just this morning i was buy the mini
<Slart> bigdavjoker: I don't really know of any tools that can fix windows boot files.. sorry
<soreau> marcel__: Well installing from the nvidia site with the run file probably screwed things up. I would suggest you remove the driver by running the .run installer again with --uninstall then reinstall the driver through the driver utility and make sure to check that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you have Driver set to nvidia in the Device section
<bigdavjoker> Slart, thats alright thanks for trying guess I'll boot the resuce  disc against and see if I can get anywhere  Thanks!
<LjL> Neroon: (was on the phone, sorry) try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<marcel__> I do understand the first part. How do I do the thing in the xorg.conf?
<Neroon> LjL: Did that already yesterday. Didn't help
<Zeonisis> Is there a way to speed graph?
<Zeonisis> graphics in Ubuntu
<dorne> My mouse has become frozen. It happens pretty randomly in Ubuntu Karmic 9.10. How can you prevent this from happening. And how can I make my mouse work without rebooting it?
<Zeonisis> not graph LOL
<soreau> marcel__: It might be more beneficial if you just pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see exactly what is wrong
<om26er> Zeonisis, using which card?
<gandhi_> Warcraft 3 played do with Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<LjL> Neroon: what's the output of "apt-cache policy gimp-help-en | grep andid"?
<dorne> The mouse light is on
<nareshk> Can .NET4 be runned on Ubuntu?
<Zeonisis> The Inspiron Mini 10 default ones
<Enzo_01> om26er, thanks, it run it now
<Neroon> LjL: Candidate: 2.4.0-2
<LjL> Neroon: that's the correct version afaics. what happens if you try to install it explicitly with "sudo apt-get install gimp-help-en"?
<Oasa> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<obiwan_> hi, please i wonder , what does the U mean in commands like udev, uname, umask, ... ? i guess it means sth, ... thankx
<marcel__> Okay. I ll do the reinstall. Do I need a reboot on Linux for that?
<Enzo_01> om26er, i make partitions of flashdrive again, and format and, just i waiting some minutes to pass the 4% .filesystem file that is 644mb sized
<soreau> ! who | marcel__
<ubottu> marcel__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Neroon> LjL: Same output as apt-get -f install:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded
<Neroon> LjL: Oh and: gimp-help-en is already the newest version
<marcel__> soreau: Okay. I ll do the reinstall. Do I need a reboot on Linux for that?
<soreau> marcel__: Well I dont know what is wrong without viewing the X log file but generally speaking, yes
<LjL> Neroon: what - how weird. what about "apt-cache policy libpam0g"?
<travalas> so I'm a bandwidth issue, I've got a server that if I'm using bandwidth heavily I can't connect via ssh. Thoughts?
<soreau> travalas: Unplug the server
<Neroon> LjL: It sure is. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4036034c
<travalas> soreau: that seems a bit drastic, I can log in locally
<Neroon> LjL: Want a screenshot of adept-notifier if i would commit the upgrade?
<LjL> Neroon: so that's installed, and it's the right version too. i don't understand what apt is actually complaining about, since the packages it claims are not there, are.
<LjL> Neroon: if you want, though adept is probably dreaming things up
<travalas> i think i need some sort of qos or traffic shaping
<Neroon> LjL: I know ...
<blackxored> how can I make a DVD with both movie encoding and audio tracks in 9.10?
<soreau> travalas: Well you said you have a bandwidth issue and the server is using a lot of bandwidth, so the logical solution would be to unplug it so it uses no bandwidth ;)
<LjL> Neroon: i'd try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" and see if aptitude can resolve the conflicts any better
<Neroon> LjL: Hm, I really don't want to upgrade ...
<Neroon> LjL: Wouldnt be fun on my old pc here
<travalas> soreau: i guess it could be interpreted that way, the larger issue is what change can i make so i can log in via ssh
<marcel__> soreau: Okay, I use the webinterface - how can i send you the output?
<LjL> Neroon, well, again, don't necessarily hit Y, just see what it would do and paste.
<blackxored> anyone?
<soreau> marcel__: pastebin.com
<DVA5912> Its possible to burn an AVI to a dvd in ubuntu right?
<Oasa> blackxored
<LjL> Neroon: besides, i assume you know that "dist-upgrade" is just supposed to keep your *Hardy* updated, not upgrade to a newer version...? if it worked, that is
<Zeonisis> Guys, is there a good VM for Ubuntu?
<soreau> travalas: My point is, that you should make your question as clear and verbose as possible so people can better understand and assist you
<blackxored> Oasa, ?
<BlueDog> HI.. i upgradd to 9.10 and now i can't connect to a DSL.. some body can help me?
<Oasa> blackxored try Fucoco tools
<om26er> !virtualbox | Zeonisis
<ubottu> Zeonisis: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DVA5912> Zeonisis: VMware, virtualbox OSE
<blackxored> Oasa, what's that?
<om26er> BlueDog, wireless
<om26er> ?\
<Oasa> Fuoco sorry
<Zeonisis>  Is there an open source one?
<BlueDog> [om26er]: no.. not wireless
<om26er> Zeonisis, to install virtualbox: in terminal type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<LjL> zerd: virtualbox-ose *is* open source
<LjL> Zeonisis even
<om26er> BlueDog, what machine you using?
<blackxored> Oasa, no results from apt-cache
<Neroon> LjL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m69f99298
<Oasa> fuocotools.byethost13.com
<travalas> soreau: fair enough
<BlueDog> om36er, pentium core2quad... 2gb ram
<Zeonisis> Thanks
<blackxored> Oasa, something in the repos for this????
<simplexio> Zeonisis: i rcommend vbox-bin versuion from virtualbox.org if your use is in lisence term
<Neroon> LjL: Actually I didn't know that. I only rarely use aptitude in console
<Oasa> nope i guess
<marcel__> soreau: Ok. I posted the state after the uninstall. Shall I reinstall or do you need to read the post fist?
<Oasa> its an individueal projects but sounds kewl
<Oasa> i mean i hav it ..
<om26er> simplexio, why?
<Oasa> its all in one converter
<om26er> BlueDog, motherboard plz
<LjL> Neroon: uhm, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list - your aptitude looks like it's trying its best with conflicting packages. also, do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<simplexio> om26er: llast time i checked you get  few nice options only in binary version, likefull usb support whichmaybe helpful in homeusage
<soreau> marcel__: Alls I asked for is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. This well show which driver you are currently using as well as any problems there may be with acceleration and other X related things needed to get compiz working. To easily pastebin it, install curl then run the following all as one command: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<blackxored> Oasa, I have DeVeDe, but I just want to add 2 movies and several mp3 tracks to a DVD
<om26er> simplexio, ok
<BlueDog> om36er, on 9.04 was all ok.. but after upgrad dont connect, the mb is a Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
<simplexio> om26er: so thats why i recommend binary version to home user, you can update your usb hardware like t was connected to real windows, or thats the reason why i run binar edition
<Zeonisis> How can I run things as root?
<Zeonisis> I apparently don't have the root password...
<Neroon> LjL: aptitude is still waiting for my input to it's solution. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3c462686
<lstarnes> !sudo | Zeonisis
<ubottu> Zeonisis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<LjL> !root > Zeonisis    (Zeonisis, see the private message from ubottu)
<Zeonisis> Thanks :)
<Neroon> LjL: And the directory exists, yes
<LjL> Neroon: uhm, you're using a weird selection of repositories, and from secondary mirrors. i'll change it to a more orthodox sources.list and then we can try again apt-get or aptitude.
<LjL> Neroon: what files does the directory contain?
<BluesKaj> is aptitude fixed?
<Zeonisis> How can I run a Flash app offline?
<Neroon> LjL: 2 files in it. medibuntu.list and medibuntu.list.save. Both almost empty, just text
<Neroon> LjL: I know about the "weird" repos, but I added them one after another and never cleaned it. My bad
<Diverdude> When i type apt-get install skype i get the message that the package is unavailable. How can i solve that issue?
<Zeonisis> How can I run a Flash app offline?
<two> Diverdude: check your software sources
<lstarnes> BluesKaj: it was broken?
<LjL> Neroon: it's not just a matter of weird repos, the standard ones are also not official mirrors, and you miss the correct security sources, which is likely the problem. use http://paste.ubuntu.com/345960/ as your new sources.list
<lstarnes> !skype | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<blackxored> Diverdude, I don't think skype is in the repos, you might have to add a custom entry to your sources.list
<Slart> Zeonisis: save it, then open the swf file directly from your local computer
<LjL> Neroon: then issue "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install" and see if it fares any better
<Slart> !skype
<Neroon> LjL: I'll give it a try. Might take a while. Thanks a lot, really
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Zeonisis> I tried that, I didn't have the plugins- can I run it with FireFox?
<Slart> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in karmic
<quidnunc> !skype | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: please see above
<BluesKaj> lstarnes, yes it was for 2 days, look like it's fixed now ...use it regularly , but it was spitting out gobbledy-gook after the the safe-upgrade command
<quidnunc> How do I see what program has a given tcp port open?
<quidnunc> netstat --program doesn't list the port in question
<lstarnes> quidnunc: netstat -alp
<marcel__> soreau: Okay, I am done with the cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us But I got to go - can I contact you maybe over icq or such later?
<marcel__> soreau: result of command was sprunge.us/DHFe
<soreau> marcel__: irc. you can ask in #compiz here on this network, irc.freenode.net
<airtonix> quidnunc, watch -d "netstat -ntauple" would provide you with more sane output
<marcel__> okay. THank you!
<quidnunc> lstarnes, airtonix: Thanks
<marcel__> soreau: Ok. Thank you. Lots.
<airtonix> quidnunc, intended to be run as a long term monitoring output
<Tristen55> Hi ppl
<blackxored> no solution, anyone knows how can I create a DVD which holds both video and audio???/
<Tristen55> I know this room is for ubuntu but somehow Ive been banned fron the debian room
<grawity> Tristen55: #debian bans all webirc users.
<Tristen55> I dont know how that happened
<lstarnes> Tristen55: they ban webchat users.  Try connecting with an actual irc client program
<Tristen55> ah ok thanks    that makes sence now!
<Tristen55> ok will do    I just think the web interface  is really handy
<chaupham1990> i can't active STA wireless driver
<utrrrongeeb> Tristen55: If you use Firefox, the Chatzilla extension will let you use IRC without leaving the browser.
<chaupham1990> this eror install archives failed
<DVA5912> in Virtual box OSE, is there anyway possible to have one of my desktops turned into the virtual machine?
<Tristen55> yeah Im using firefox
<Tristen55> do I still need a seperate irc program to use with the chatzilla plugin?
<lstarnes> Tristen55: no
<plustax> Hey guys Im running into some issues. Over the last couple days I have been doing a lot of different things to get VNC working, but I haven't been able to. I have noticed that as I make changes...my laptop here gets worse and worse at handling tasks.
<lstarnes> Tristen55: that doesn't use a proxied connection so it should work
<plustax> My cpu memory just went to 100 percent to run firefox and my computer is significantly slower than before.
<chaupham1990> i can't active STA wireless driver
<chaupham1990> this eror install archives failed
<Tristen55> excellent help    Thanks
<plustax> Could someone help me find out whats bogging it down and eliminate it? Im running 9.10
<cagri> hoi
<chaupham1990> help me please
<Neroon> LjL: Seemed to work somehow. But the upgrades it wanted to do before are gone now as well.   0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chaupham1990> i can't active STA wireless driver
<chaupham1990> help me please
<plustax> chaupham1990
<plustax> pm me
<chaupham1990> this eror install archives failed
<plustax> Hey guys Im running into some issues. Over the last couple days I have been doing a lot of different things to get VNC working, but I haven't been able to. I have noticed that as I make changes...my laptop here gets worse and worse at handling tasks.
<plustax> My cpu memory just went to 100 percent to run firefox and my computer is significantly slower than before.
<plustax> Could someone help me find out whats bogging it down and eliminate it? Im running 9.10
<DVA5912> im in heaven now! finaly!!!! ubuntu and windows on the same machine seamleyly intergrated! :D
<BluesKaj> plustax, yeah i had the same problem with VNC it slows everything down to a crawl ...gave up on it and stsrted using ssh instead , it's a bit more work but it does work well enuff .
<plustax> BluesKaj  aye im realizing that too.
<LjL> Neroon: yes, i've commented out most of the custom repositories. you should re-add them one by one, doing "apt-get update" after each, to make sure none of them cause problem
<plustax> BluesKaj do you think you can help me track down what exactly it is I did to slow my computer down so much?
<jesse2> hello. I run ubuntu alongside kubuntu.  after installing KDE, the ubuntu logo upon boot-up changed to a "kubuntu" logo.  Does anyone know how to change it back?
<Neroon> LjL: K, I'll do that later. Thanks a lot for your time and help
<BluesKaj> plustax, personally I think it's broken
<plustax> BluesKaj my computer is broken?
<maco> jesse2: uninstall kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<plustax> wat
<BluesKaj> plustax, no, VNC
<jesse2> thanks maco
<BluesKaj> plustax, my abilities with networking are pretty limited , but the ppl over at ##networking can be helpful
 * kevin147 is away: I'm cooking macoroni with souce I made up my own recipe :D
<gantrixx> Why does Fedora include Thunderbird 3.0, yet Ubuntu is still on 2.0?
<BlouBlou> gantrixx: Ask to canonical :)
<plustax> what is the command to start compiz fusion in terminal?
<plustax> I just accidentally ended the process
<soreau> plustax: compiz
<gantrixx> I thought there might be some canonical guys in here
<DVA5912> is there anyway i can hide the bottom panel only in a certain workspace?
<BluesKaj> gantrixx, ask #fedora
<BlouBlou> gantrixx: When was Thunderbird 3 released?
<gantrixx> BluesKaj, why would Fedora know about Ubuntu?
<crash82> merry xmas
<BluesKaj> gantrixx, they know about T-bird3
<gantrixx> I'm not sure it was officially released, but Fedora is supporting it as if it were
<grawity> gantrixx: Ubuntu tends to stay with "stable" software.
<grawity> BluesKaj: December 8th.
<grawity> er.
<plustax> no wonder
<grawity> BlouBlou: December 8th.
<BluesKaj> bully for fedora :)
<duffydack> is there is a wine 64bit?  its installing ia32 libs when installing wine.?
<gantrixx> Suse seems to offer Thunderbird 3.0 also
<plustax> I had two instances of compiz running
<Diverdude> hmm did anybody in here have success on using skype on ubuntu?
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, I do
<OerHeks> Diverdude yes
<gantrixx> So does Mandriva
<maco> Diverdude: mostly... my webcam turns out not to work, but otherwise, yes
<gantrixx> all major distros except Ubuntu really
<grawity> gantrixx: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa and http://ubuntuzilla.sf.net/
<BlouBlou> gantrixx: As grawity says, it was released december 8th. Ubuntu 9.10 was released in october. In ubuntu normall updates software is not updated, only patched, surelly Thunderbird 3 will come with ubuntu 10.04
<Diverdude> When i try to call another skype account, it starts ringing, and then it says "Problem with audio capture"
<Diverdude> Could that be problems with the microphone?
<mobi-sheep> gantrixx: Ubuntu's policy is to shift the focus on security and bug fixes after releases.
<anteaya> I usually use wireless for my internet connect but want to ensure my wired ethernet connection works as well. Upon plugging in the active ethernet cable when I hover over the connection icon, I can read "requesting a network address from the wired network" then no connection occurs. Not sure where to look for error log.
<grawity> gantrixx: The 'stable vs latest' thing was inherited from Debian, anyway
<Diverdude> maco, Any ideas on that?
<gantrixx> According to distrowatch TB3 isn't going to be included in Lucid
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, yes... could simply be your mic configuration...
<chiossif> Hi to all and Merry Christmas
<BluesKaj> Diverdude, some success but not total , it won't pickup the mic sounds for some reson , as soon as skype turns on , the mic turns off , prolly cuz i don't have pulseaudio install , altho i'm using the recommended static skype version.
<maco> Diverdude: possibly a sound driver bug. can you use the mic otherwise?
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, how could i test my microphone?
<chiossif> ubuntu + NVIDIA's 3d Stereo Vision = Any Experience?
<Diverdude> maco, i didnt actually ever use the mic since i installed ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, if you have skype open... go to the options.... the the Sound Devices menu on the left
<maco> Diverdude: try gnome-sound-recorder in the audio/video part of the menu
<luckyone> does anyone know how to setup a public git repository?
<Diverdude> hmm if i try to use the Applications->Sound & Video->Sound recorder it seems that nothing is recorded
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, You'll have three primary options... Microphone, Speakers, Ringing... the default of pulse server local should work... but you can test each option by calling the Echo / Sound Test Service.
<Diverdude> So i guess i can then conclude that the mic somehow is not working
<krishmish_>  how can a user be able to change his browsing password in squid  by himself in the user authentication?
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, yes....i am pretty sure the mic is not working...How can i get that to work
<anteaya> luckyone: never done it before but the instructions on github are very straightforward
<chiossif> ubuntu + NVIDIA's 3d Stereo Vision = Any Experience?
<plustax> diverdude your mic isnt working?
<BlouBlou> !repeat | chiossif
<ubottu> chiossif: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, yer running 9.10 right?
<krishmish_>  how can a user be able to change his browsing password in squid  by himself in the user authentication?
<Diverdude> plustax, yeah....mic aint working
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, yeah running 9.10
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, right click on speaker / volume icon in task bar and go to Sound Preferences...
<luckyone> anteaya: yes, they are - however, one of the commands to setup the public repository isn't working
<krishmish>  /ns identify irc
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, the two main tabs you should play with are hardware and input...
<anteaya> luckyone jump into #github and schacon might be able to assist you
<plustax> yes be sure input is unmuted and there is a test gauge there.
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, hmm in the sound recorder i played a bit round...it seems there is a MC1 and a MC2 and a docing input. If I choose MP2 it seems to work....
<krishmish> can someone help me with user authentication in squid?
<krishmish> working on ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, under input you may have multiple devices detected...  right.. so you need to tell each application which mic to use.
<two> does anyone know if there is a program that can take an existing ubuntu installation and burn it to disk somehow and install it just the same on another computer?
<krishmish> two: try aptoncd
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, is there a input in skype?
<enzotib> two: bootcd-backup
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, a input menu i mean
<krishmish> two: or u can try cloning the hard drive
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, yes... in the options... under sound devices... there's a Microsophone drop down enu
<krishmish> two: using helix
<Kr0ntab> menu
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, in Sound Devices menu I only have Sound out and Sound in...Sound out is the MC?
<krishmish> can someone help me with user authentication in squid on ubuntu??
<bb1> Hi, can anyone help me with pulseaudio and surround sound? when i select the 5.1 profile i always get no sound?
<JonathanEllis> two: You might be able to simply copy the partitions in gparted to an external hard drive and the regenerate them on the target machine. Of course you would need to setup grub afterwards but thats pretty easy. I dont know if the different hardware on the target machine would screw things up.
<jesse2> Having a minor but weird problem with my mouse pointer.  I cant get it to change.  When i go to "System-> Preferences -> Apperance" and select the theme, customize, and select a new pointer, nothing happens
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, sound in ins the mic
<Kr0ntab> ins = is
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, hmmm ok...at least it does not say problem with sound capture anymore....But when i make the testcall and speak in the MC, and the sound is replayed...nothing has been recorded
 * kevin147 is back (gone 00:18:14)
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, it's probably muted...
<Slart> bb1: where do you select 5.1 profile?
<Nicekiwi9> hey, heaps of my open apps in 9.10 ubuntu keep crashing, no msgages or warning, they just disappare, help?
<grawity> kevin147: Could you please turn that away-message thing off?
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, go to the sound preferences
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, ohh right...that might be....how do i unmute?
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, not in skype... but for your sound card
<Kr0ntab> system-->preferences--Sound
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, Under the tab "input"
<Nicekiwi9> and the system keeps crashing horrificly and locking up
<JonathanEllis> I was just trying to setup fax software following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax#Fax%20software but setting up sl-modem-daemon runs into problems when it tries to configure the kernel. Now I dont know if the kernel will be borked when I try to reboot. I have googled this term "sl-modem-daemon FATAL: Module ungrab_winmodem not found" and it all looks rather scary. My terminal session is at http://pastebin.com/d67c4
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, 1) you must select a device.. try the one thats selected now... if it's muted... there will be a check box on mute next to the volume control
<freaky[t]_> how do i scroll to the bottom in vim?
<LjL> JonathanEllis: the pastebin URL got cut
<cdavis> Anyone know of a good contact management software where I can scan business cards into it?
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, 2) you may have to play with the device selection as well.  You can also leave the volume slide all the way down because I beleive that's "playback" volume... meaning as you speak... the sound will also come out your speakers... not what you want.
<trism> freaky[t]_: type 0 then capital G
<freaky[t]_> trism thank you
<JonathanEllis> LjL: The pastebin url is http://pastebin.com/d67c40cd6
<bb1>  Slart: under audiosettings
<bb1> Slart: the hardware tab
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, ok...i have figured out that when I start a skype call it automatically turns the input volume down to almost nothing....so the sound is there be extremely low
<Slart> bb1: audio settings? ah.. preferences, sound.. I don't think all soundcards even have that profile..
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, somehow i need skype to use the settings i put in the microphone, and not automatically adjust it
<bb1> Slart: I have the profile, but there is only crackling sound ... (5.1 sound always worked with alsa only)
<Slart> bb1: are you trying to play 5.1 audio after you've selected that profile? I'm not sure if ubuntu will convert stereo to 5.1 automatically
<bb1> Slart: yes
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, there's an option at the bottom of the sound prefs in skype that does exactly that... but remember, the volume slide is for speaker output...
<Slart> bb1: it might be a driver problem too.. or a pulseaudio issue
<LjL> JonathanEllis: what's the output of "cat /boot/grub/default"?
<JonathanEllis> LjL: Here it is http://pastebin.com/f6bf8f242
<LjL> JonathanEllis: type "sudo grub-set-default 0", then type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<LjL> JonathanEllis: your problem was likely caused by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/193439
<glock7> hi. ubuntu 9.10 server, samba doesn't start automatically,  i need to run, sudo /etc/init.d/samba start after a reboot, already tried sudo update-rc.d samba defaults. any suggestions
<chiossif> ubuntu + NVIDIA's 3d Stereo Vision = Any Experience?
<apr> I tried installing  the fglrx xorg driver with synaptic and it did not go well. Is there an Ubuntu how-to available or at least a really good forum thread that anyone is aware of?
<Dr_Willis> glock7:  you should be using 'sudo service samba start' see if theres a config file for samba in /etc/init/samba.cfg (i think thats the right name)
<Dr_Willis> glock7:  9.10 uses Upstaert. the update-rc.d stuff dosent work with upstart
<calwig> Have a good safe holiday all
<JonathanEllis> LjL: Which menu.lst should I choose? Here are the choices http://pastebin.com/d566642ba
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. samba may still be getting handled bi the init.d stuff.. let me check
<chiossif> calwig: Thanks 2U2. Merry Christmas.
<glock7> Dr_Willis: no conf for samba in /etc/init/
<Dr_Willis> glock7:  you have a /etc/rc2.d/S20samba ? it seems samba hasent made the move to Upstart yet.
<Ziber> I have radvd installed, but I dont want it to start on boot. How can I achieve this?
<mazda01> i want to make a dvd from .mov files from iphone. i am trying avidemux but I don't see a setting for making it a certain height and then adding in black bars otherwise the quality ends up degrading so much. any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -l S20samba
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2009-10-10 14:42 S20samba -> ../init.d/samba
<glock7> Dr_Willis: correct
<Dr_Willis> !info radvd
<ubottu> radvd (source: radvd): Router Advertisement Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2-1 (karmic), package size 61 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Ziber> How can I set it so it doesnt start on boot?
<Dr_Willis> glock7:  thats odd that its not starting. It COULD be somthing else is not starting fast enough so samba fails. You could change that S20 to like.. S90
<plustax> mazda01 use pitivi
<Dr_Willis> glock7:  i see apache is on S91, so  You may want to try S92samba for its name.
<glock7> gotcha
<calwig> Is 9.10 LTS?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  either disable it in /etc/init if its ran by upstart. or in /etc/rc2.d if its handled by the sysv system
<apr> Are the "ati" and "radeon" xorg drivers both non-proprietary drivers? fglrx?
<JuJuBee> Hello. I am having trouble with my gateway (linux box). 2 Nic's 1)192.168.15.1 (outside) 2)192.168.6.1(inside) The inside nic is handing out dhcp. My wireless router is on the 192.168.6.0 net and my laptop is getting an appropriate IP address from my gateway. But, I cannot ping the gateway?
<Dr_Willis> apr:  i think ati and radeon have gotten merged. they are both the non-properiotauy drivers
<mazda01> plustax, will try. thanks
<plustax> np
<LiteralKa> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and my system crashed.
<erUSUL> apr: both are free yes. fglrx is the AMD/ATI closed driver. there is also the radeon-hd free driver
<hadi57> helo, i just moved to linux, any application to use for my samsung s5 mobile, any help appreciated
<Dr_Willis> !lts | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<plustax> hadi57 application for what?
<hadi57> i want to use phone book
<apr> erUSUL, Dr_Willis: Thank You
<hadi57> i need to sync my data to ubuntu
<LiteralKa> ubuntu-desktop broke!
<plustax> hadi57
<plustax> http://jamsubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-get-samsung-yp-s5-working-with.html
<calwig> Dr_Willis, thanks, in fact I knew that but somehow didnt think of it
<hadi57> yes plustax?
<plustax> http://jamsubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-get-samsung-yp-s5-working-with.html
<plustax> see if that helps you any
<Dr_Willis> http://jamsubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-get-samsung-yp-s5-working-with.html
<hadi57> thanks for the help ill see it
<Dr_Willis> oops miss pasted. :)
<Rasmussen> tot
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, hey, are you still there?
<LiteralKa> umm, ubuntu-desktop broke when I moved from 9.04 to 9.10, what do I do?
<LiteralKa> I can't even boot correctly
<plustax> LiteralKa you go into GRUB while booting?
<plustax> or black screen
<LiteralKa> grub
<Kr0ntab> Diverdude, yeah sorta... any progress
<DVA5912> i think im about stupid. im running counter strike in a virtual machine
<LiteralKa> but then it stops halfway through
<LiteralKa> and goes to the login screen
<plustax> Did you try startx
<LiteralKa> and I can't use thhe mouse, keyboard, etc
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist me?  I am getting DHCP from gateway but cannot ping the gateway or surf the net
<plustax> ...
<plustax> can you get a terminal open LiteralKa
<LiteralKa> I am using it right now, lol
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, no...its still adjusting automatically
<glock7> Dr_Willis: no dice
<plustax> did you try updating and upgrading
<LiteralKa> plustax: yes
<plustax> to ensure the proper drivers were installed?
<plustax> Okay.
<plustax> Hmm.
<mazda01> plustax, looks promising but first I have to rotate some of them. can pitivi do that?
<TangentCollision> is there a seperate channel for UNR?
<jorgeroman> I have a dell inspiron 1318 the wifi card seems to have it's drivers but doesn't show up in under the connection applet.
<LiteralKa> It says that It can't configure a couple of gnome-themes-* and ubuntu-desktop
<plustax> mazda01 as in rotate the viewpoint completely?
<mazda01> plustax, obviously i'd like to reencode it the least amount of times so i don't lose all the quality
<plustax> well you should only have to encode it once when you're done.
<Diverdude> Kr0ntab, Where are those sliders you were mentioning before?
<plustax> and it exports into almost any format you need.
<mazda01> plustax, i know avidemix has a rotate filter but I don't see anyway to save it as a mov, i'd have to encode it with mpeg4 or whatnot
<plustax> as far as the video rotation, Im not sure. I havent used that.
<TangentCollision> is there a seperate channel for UNR?
<mazda01> plustax, yes, the video is sideways, i need to rotate it 90 degrees
<Kr0ntab> system-->preferences--Sound ... under the input tab
<DVA5912> why do i feel ignored
<plustax> mazda01 with avidemix you should be able to save it as ogv
<plustax> that would skip the actual encoding process technically.
<wowow> Hi guys I need help installing WOW: king on my Ubuntu 9.04
<TangentCollision> I would like to know how small I can smash ubuntu netbook remix into a 2 gb SD card without any major problems
<porKi> I shut down PC properly but when i boot it then I got a error after GRUb that "Unable to mount file system  give root password for maintainance or press CTRL+D", then i enter root password and entered "fsck" then I am able to boot. PLease tell me why this is happening and whats the solution for this ?
<mazda01> plustax, using a jailbroken iphone and cycorder, i have to remember not to turn the iphone a certain way and then my video's won't be sideways. HA HA
<plustax> haha
<TangentCollision> DVA5912: because you are being ignored, so am I
<DVA5912> TangentCollision: well, then lets help eachother
<DVA5912> TangentCollision: whats your issue
<JordiRT> Hi All. I have Ubuntu on a Acer Aspire One SSD, my daughter played with it and now at the login process the display goes crazy and logs out, how can I fix it?
<TangentCollision> there needs to be an #ubuntu-support channel and an #ubuntu-offtopic channel to deal with this shit
<mazda01> plustax, ogm? under video tab, i  have to save it as something else in order to apply the rotate filter
<plustax> mazda01 go ahead and flip the vid any method youknow how. Just be sure to export the file as ogv that way when you stick it in pitivi and encode you wont lose any quality
<protojay> porKi, your filesystem is currupt?
<plustax> mazda01  yes ogm is fine.
<syk_> TangentCollision, there is.
<plustax> still an open file
<TangentCollision> DVA5912: I'm trying to find a distribution that's grandma friendly like moblin that works with my processor on my eeepc 700
<TangentCollision> syk_: where's the support channel?
<syk_> TangentCollision, you're in it
<porKi> protojay but it is not happening each time when i boot
<wowow> Hi guys I need help installing WOW: king on my Ubuntu 9.04
<TangentCollision> this is /b/
<plustax> TangentCollision
<plustax> haha
<plustax> this is so far from /b/
<protojay> porKi, perhaps your not shutting down cleanly sometimes?
<TangentCollision> seriously, this place moves nearly at the speed of /b/
<kyentei> TangentCollision, No, no, no, no.
<plustax> TangentCollision pm
<DVA5912> TangentCollision: well, this is the official support channel for all ussues regarding ubuntu. ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic.   thats a large order. fine an distro and then customize it. thats all i can say. thats what i did with my little brothers eepc. all he gets is internet , games, and a wordpad three buttons on the desktio
<TangentCollision> so, does anyone here know anything about ubuntu netbook remix
<porKi> protojay  but i shut down properly and then it happens
<plustax> TangentCollision sure, what do you need dude?
<protojay> porKi, hmm, interesting
<LiteralKa> Okay
<LiteralKa> startx works
<protojay> porKi, perhaps a hardware fault with your harddisk or more likely your filesystem... what does fsck say when u run it?
<LiteralKa> but it doesn't recognize any input
<plustax> Glad to help LiteralKa
<LiteralKa> no keyboard, mouse
<LiteralKa> nothign ;_;
<plustax> :/
<mazda01> plustax, but i am asking what video codec in avidemux should I use. i see mpeg4 (lavc) mpeg4 (xvid), etc etc
<plustax> are they wireless
<syk> TangentCollision, whats the problem?
<plustax> per chance?
<LiteralKa> and it doesn't load the desktop icons (expectedly)
<LiteralKa> plustax: nope
<TangentCollision> plustax: I need to know how far I can smash UNR so I can fit it on my eeepc 2g surf
<LiteralKa> ubuntu-desktop is broken
<porKi> protojay , after running fsck it says "...fixed" and then ask to reboot
<plustax> mazda01 xvid mpeg4
<matteo1990> if i make ls -la i can see that a film i have downloaded has written root  root. I can't open it with vlc... What options i have to use in chmod to change it?
<TangentCollision> porKi: that's pretty normal
<porKi> Tangent, even after proper shutdown ?
<plustax> TangentCollision 2 gigs, eh?
<plustax> Wont be able to do it
<TangentCollision> plustax: yes
<mazda01> plustax, doesn't the xvid compress video down though? sorry if I am second guessing you but I am just trying to learn
<TangentCollision> matteo1990: chown
<protojay> porKi, im not sure, its pointing towards your filesystem or hard disk
<plustax> mazda01  it does to an extent but it's a lesser evil. My total advice is to simply flip it and save as file.ogv
<LiteralKa> So, how can I fix ubuntu-desktop
<porKi> how to check filesystem for errors ?
<v1tal3> matteo1990: try chmod 755 <filename>   or try chown <your username>:<your username group> <filename>
<protojay> porKi, perhaps your filesystem is bad, or your hard disk is broken
<plustax> If anyone else here would like to help LiteralKa im fresh out of ideas.
<v1tal3> matteo1990: you will probably have to add "sudo" to the beginning of those commands, fyi
<mazda01> plustax, what should I chose for average bitrate? this will be going on a dvd and there will be plenty of room. i would simply flip it but I said, in order to apply rotate filter in avidemux, you have to chose a codec to encode it with first, then chose file extension .omg
<TangentCollision> LiteralKa: WHAT is the problem
<LiteralKa> TangentCollision: ubuntu-desktop is broken
<TangentCollision> LiteralKa: you are a bloody contradiction
<A-Rishi> Is there any performance difference if the /home is on a different partitioned compared to the whole hierarchy being on the same partition?
<TangentCollision> LiteralKa: what is wrong with it?
<oorah> how do i play a dvd in banshee?
<wowow> Hi guys I need help installing WOW: king on my Ubuntu 9.04
<TangentCollision> literally
<plustax> mazda can you take a screenshot of that menu for me?
<A-Rishi> partition*
<ksbalaji> ffrrnnddss!!  ii  cchhaannggeedd  ttoo  aassuuss  mmootthhrrbbooaarrdd  --mmyy  kkeeyybbooaarrdd  ttyyppeess  ttwwiiccee  --hheellpp11
<syk> lol
<porKi> Lolz
<plustax> I want to see everything it says to make the best decision mazda01
<TangentCollision> xD
<LiteralKa> TangentCollision: it didn't install correctly when I moved from 9.04 to 9.10
<porKi> how to check file system for errors ?
<mazda01> plustax, huh?
<TangentCollision> LiteralKa: remove it and re-install the package
<TangentCollision> brb
<plustax> mazda01 are you talking fps and quality settings?
<ksbalaji> kkeeyybbooaarrdd  hheellpp  pplleeaassee!!
<IGITIHI> hi there! i have a question about ubgrading from 8.10 to 9.10
<LiteralKa> haha
<plustax> mazda01 for the best quality, encode with mpeg4 divx codec and save at the highest bit-rate possible.
<plustax> ESPECIALLY if its going on a dvd
<hadi57> the link i got didnt hlep for my I8910 HD Samsung mobile to sync my data, i hate to go back to windows
<v1tal3> IGITIHI: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ksbalaji> pprroobblleemm  --  oonnccee  ttyyppeedd  ttwwoo  lleetttteerrss..
<mazda01> plustax, yeah, see here please: http://img695.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotodv.png
<IGITIHI> my system is dual boot XP/ubuntu 8.10. If I upgrade to 910, will I have problems with boot manager?
<ManDay> Does anyone use MiKTeX and can tell me how minimalistic it can be made?
<ManDay> erm
<ManDay> Did I say MikTex?
<ManDay> I mean Texlive
<syk> IGITIHI, no
<plustax> mazda01 yeah 1500-1700 is all a good range.
<plustax> mazda01  I would stick it somewhere in the middle.
<major_redhat> hey does anyone know how to let ubuntu autoupdate?
<TangentCollision> plustax: O
<IGITIHI> What if I delete the linux partition and install 9.10 from scratch? Will it over-write the boot sectro and cause problems?
<TangentCollision> I'm going to stay awaay from that last comment
<mazda01> panyone use cairo-dock, i had a sub-window open of avidemux, then i went to another window and when I came back, the sub-window was gone and now avidemux is frozen. not sure where sub-window went?
<syk> IGITIHI, no, i would recommend a clean install either way
<TangentCollision> IGITIHI: I would suggest not deleting the partition, just reformatting it
<ksbalaji> mmyy  kkeeyybbooaarrdd  --  wweeiirrdd!!
<kurthy> Hi all
<plustax> mazda still frozen and visible on the screen?
<IGITIHI> TangentCollision, how shoul I do that?
<braintorch> hello. Can anybody help me? I'm trying to make htb.init start on pppoe connect. I put "post-up /etc/init.d/htb start" line in /etc/network/interfaces but getting "**HTB: no configured devices found!" error. :(
<plustax> mazda01
<plustax> still frozen and visible on he screen?
<kurthy> I wish you Merry Christmas from Slovakia
<JonathanEllis> LjL: I did as you said and here is the result http://pastebin.com/d592ee5ba. Does it look ok to you? Do I dare reboot my system to try it out?
<xpo0f> hi people
<TangentCollision> IGITIHI: are you familiar with the use of parted?
<BluesKaj> well now . I managed to get my mic working with skype albeit at a lower audio level than I'd like but at least it's workable ..the mic in amd boost mixer capture options have to enabled and cranked to the top
<xpo0f> how are u today :)
<mazda01> plustax, yes
<LjL> JonathanEllis: it looks fine to me. i would reboot, but the decision is yours. do you have a live cd on your hand, that you could come back on irc with in case of problems?
<A-Rishi> Is there any performance difference if the /home is on a different partitioned compared to the whole hierarchy being on the same partition?
<xpo0f> marry christmas for all christian
<plustax> mazda01 right click your task bar at the top and click add to panel
<IGITIHI> TangentCollision, not really
<ksbalaji> DDoo  II  eexxppllaaiinn  mmyy  pprroobblleemm  cclleeaarrllyy??
<TangentCollision> IGITIHI: try gparted
<mathk> does anyone know if there is a way to being authenticate throw an usb key?
<plustax> mazda01 then add the force quit application
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: no, you don't
<plustax> then click the app then click the program thats frozen
<IGITIHI> TangentCollision: u sure it wont mess up my dual boot?
<plustax> fix'd
<JonathanEllis> LjL: Yes I have a livecd and another computer. I will email myself the pastebin links just in case.
<mazda01> plustax, i'll add the force quit application to my cairo-dock or I can always just pgrep the process and then sudo kill PID.
<TangentCollision> IGITIHI: as long as you don't touch it and you re-install ubuntu and GRUB, you're dandy
<plustax> yes indeed. I just like force quit because its so easy :)
<zeitlos> heyo anyone know a nice program to run webcams with windows live messenger
<plustax> mazda01 work smarter not harder :)
<zeitlos> studio 9.10
<TangentCollision> BBS, I will read, but I have to plug in a drive over my keyboard
<JordiRT> Hi All. I have Ubuntu on a Acer Aspire One SSD, my daughter played with it and now at the login process the display goes crazy and logs out, how can I fix it?
<ksbalaji> <TangentCollision>II  ccaanntt  ttyyppee  aa  ssiinnggllee  lleetttteerr  wwiitthh  kkeeyy  bbooaarrdd!!
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: I getthat
<major_redhat> ksbalaji sounds like your kepboard is stuck
<ardian> Does ubuntu has a firewall ?
<syk> arianit, yes
<syk> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mazda01> plustax, well, i am trying to go away from panels and use cairo-dock. how do I find out what command is run when clicking on the force quit panel launcher. i just added it and then tried to right click to see if it had properties but it doesn't so I don't know how to find out command
<TangentCollision> lol
<IGITIHI> TangentCollision: So, I should first reformat the linux partition, then install 9.10 and then reinstall GRUB?
<JuJuBee> Is anyone here good with networking setup?  I am getting IP (via dhcp) from my gateway (ubuntu 9.04) but I cannot ping my gateway....
<ksbalaji> TangentCollision> tthhaannkkss!!<major_redhat> ksbalaji sounds like ....nnoo  II  cchhaannggeedd  mmootthheerrbbooaarrdd!!
<plustax> honestly im pretty sure its killing the pid mazda01
<Boo-boo>  ... maybe now someone xperience with oss and 5.1/7.1 ? :D
<JordiRT> Is there a way to start in some sort of a safe start that loads basic drivers sin the session
<syk> IGITIHI, you shouldnt need to reinstall grub
<Boo-boo> & merry xmas
<major_redhat> ksbalaji: how does a motherboard change mess up your keyboard?
<IGITIHI> syk: even though I use a separate boot partition?
<zeitlos> my retard fucks up all day
<maco> zeitlos: language!
<JonathanEllis> My grub menu.lst seems to refer to the partitions by uuid. My working ubuntu is installed on /dev/sda7. /dev/sda6 has a non-working ubuntu on it that I will now get rid of. Is it safe to delete this partition? I assume the partition with my working os will renumber itself to /dev/sda6 but the uuid wont change so hopefully grub should still be able to boot it.
<TangentCollision> IGITIHI: just follow normal proceedure on install after formatting JUST the ubuntu partition
<zeitlos> polish
<mazda01> plustax, i know but if I want to add a custom launcher to cairo-dock then I need to know the exact command that clicking on the force quit icon does. get it?
<plustax> Ooh, gotcha.
<plustax> Hmm.
<JordiRT> Hi All. I have Ubuntu on a Acer Aspire One SSD, my daughter played with it and now at the login process the display goes crazy and logs out, where can I start looking?
<TangentCollision> god, I had to click out every single letter there
<IGITIHI> TangentCollision: Thanks a lot pal!
<IGITIHI> syk: ty!
<JordiRT> is there a safe start that loads basic configuration?
<TangentCollision> IGITIHI: good luck, don't fsck it up
<major_redhat> JordiRT: sounds like she did something to the xorg.conf
<ksbalaji> <major_redhat  how does a motherboard change mess up--tthhaatt´ss  wwhhyy  II  sseeeekk  yyrr  kkiinndd  hheellpp..  II  ddoonntt  uunnddeerrssttaanndd!!
<xpo0f> what is the effect when disable ipv6
<JordiRT> major_redhat: how can I fix it?
<major_redhat> ksbalaji: why did you swap out the motherboard in the first place?
<xpo0f> any idea for improve internet connection in ubuntu ?
<syk> JordiRT, how does it go crazy?
<major_redhat> JordiRT: i'm not totally sure how to fix it -sorry- but i know that there is probably a line of code or something that she might have commented out or something
<plustax> mazda01
<major_redhat> xpo0f: define improve
<plustax> mazda01 the command is xkill
<BluesKaj> hey billybigrigger
<ksbalaji> IInntteell  bbooaarrdd  ffaaiilleedd..  ttooookk  ttoooo  lloonngg  ttoo  ggeett  wwaarrrraannttyy  rreeppllaacceemmeenntt--ssoo  II  sswwiittcchheedd  ttoo  aassuuss--
<xpo0f> major_redhat: meaning ?
<JordiRT> syk: at login looks ok but when the user session starts the screen goes garbled, like static and it logs out
<billybigrigger> hey BluesKaj how's your holidays so far?
<plustax> and also mazda01
<xpo0f> im trying to install latest ubuntu with ext4 but no luck
<rgnr> hey ppl
<natewiebe13> im using ubuntu 9.04 and i am running 2 screens.. after relogging in or rebooting, the panels (that i deleted) reappear in the 2nd screen. how can i permanently delete them?
<xpo0f> so im using reiserfs
<major_redhat> xpo0f: there really isnt much to improve for an internet connection unless you pay your ISP for a gigabit connection
<mazda01> plustax, yes? i have run into this before. i want to know what command is run from a panel icon. i know things run from the gnome menu can be found out by editing main menu and then clicking on properties.
<plustax> encoding in mpeg4 mazda01 will not reduce quality. RENDERING IT will
<BluesKaj> just fine billybigrigger , how about your s ?
<rgnr> dual layer dvds are not recognized!
<ksbalaji> ssoorryy  II  mmaakkee  aa  mmeess  hheerree..
<xpo0f> major_redhat: thanks for the go0d advise
<syk> JordiRT, hmm im not sure
<rgnr> regular r ok and dual layer is a problem
<mahen23> help my ubuntu netbook is on fire
<major_redhat> xpo0f: you can always check the ubuntu forums though
<plustax> lol
<TangentCollision> xD
<mahen23> th battery just pooped
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: oh just peachy, i'm done work until monday, but have today and sunday to do anything on the computer, meanwhile i was smart and tried to hit up lucid, now i'm stuck at a grub rescue prompt :) haha
<mazda01> plustax, OH, you mean when I play it back?i am trying to get 4 .mov's combined together, maybe through in some transistions, then burn to dvd for my brother-in-law
<Diverdude> i have installed skype. I can play sound in skype perfect. When i try to use the MC in skype, for some reason it turns volume of the mic completely down, so that it is impossible to hear what I am saying in the MC. If I remove the "tick" called "Allow skype to automatically adjust mixer levels", it just does not work at all. Could I be missing something?
<major_redhat> xpo0f: they might have something that could help you
<xpo0f> major_redhat: yeah im know.. im just to share it with newbie here
<JordiRT> syk: is there a way to force a basic configuratin startup
<plustax> yes mazda01 :)
<natewiebe13> any reason the panel configuration doesnt get saved?
<kyentei> Diverdude: There's a setting in skype which makes skype not do anything with your microphone.
<ksbalaji> II  nnooww  hhaavvee  PP55KKPPLL--AAMM  IINN  ((AASSUUSS))
<Diverdude> kyentei, where can i find that?
<haloPla> is anybody come from CN?
<kyentei> Diverdude: I forgot where, somewhere with the sound settings I believe. Let me install skype, one second
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, aha , ther same thing happened to me ..had to remove old graphics driver and install the 190 from the launchpad ppa
<mazda01> plustax, weird, xkill seems to be the command but when I click on a window I want terminated, it doesn't go away? does the program have to be frozen for xkill to work? cause I just wanted to try it out on an open firefox program but it didn't shut it down
<major_redhat> ksbalaji: im gonna see if that specific mobo model is on the 'ubuntu non-compatible' list
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: Can I get some of what you're tripping on?
<xpo0f> major_redhat: wokay
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering if its just me or what but when i right click I have to hole the right click down and then pick what I want to do from the context menu other wise it opens and pick the first thing it was on. any ideas on this issue?
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: grub reports symbol grub_gettext not found
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: same thing happened to you?
<haloPla> hello everyone
<Diverdude> kyentei, ok, i am waiting
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: do you have another computer you can irc on?
<ksbalaji> TangentCollision> ksbalaji: Can I get  ??  II  ggeett  ttwwoo  lleetttteerrss..
<BluesKaj> you ran grub-update no doubt
<mazda01> plustax, now where would the xkill icon be stored? i would do a locate on it but I have no idea what it's called
<airtonix> L3dPlatedLinux, all context menus or just nautilus?
<JordiRT> it seems to be loading somtething at the begining of the session, where can I take a look at that
<syk> JordiRT, im stumped, sorry
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: take a look in your BIOS for ke-repeat settings
<ksbalaji> TangentCollision> ssoorrrryy  : II  do  nnoott have another computer  ttou can irc o
<natewiebe13> is there a way to change the panel configuration is say gconf-editor? or gedit?
<JordiRT> is there a way to create a new user from command line?
<airtonix> natethebobo, gconf-editor : tree path : /apps/panel
<TangentCollision> can you do that?
<ksbalaji> II  ccaann  oonnllyy  ccooppyy  &&  ppaassttee  ccoommaannddss..  PPlleeaassee  ttyyppee  ccmmdd  ffoorr  mmee
<ManDay> Does anyone use TexLive and can tell me how minimalistic it can be made?
<kyentei> Diverdude: At options, go to "Sound Devices" and uncheck "Allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels"
<natewiebe13> airtonix: would that be a way to fix panels reappearing after deleting them?
<dextro_> hello fellow ubuntu users, i am looking for a laptop for my gf. anyone used dell's 10v before?
<L3dPlatedLinux>  airtonix  just naut right now but the one to change the theme dosent even pop up now
<syk> JordiRT, man useradd
<mazda01> plustax, found it, it's named gnome-panel-force-quit.png
<Diverdude> kyentei, yes, i tried that...but then it neither plays any sounds nor records any
<JordiRT> syk: thnx
<syk> JordiRT, adduser username
<syk> not to sure which
<kyentei> That's the option you need. Make sure everything's set to pulse audio server
<airtonix> L3dPlatedLinux, you should confirm if it is system wide or just related to one application
<airtonix> natewiebe13, it can be
<kyentei> Then all you need to do is adjust your settings at the gnome sound preferences
<natewiebe13> airtonix: alright.. because i have 2 montiors, the 2nd is supposed to have no panels, and after restarting the session, they reappear every time
<natewiebe13> (after deleting them)
<Diverdude> kyentei, if i set everything to pulse and uncheck the auto option....and press make a test sound, there is just an ugly scratch sound
<airtonix> natewiebe13, i assume you are aware that gconf-editor is just a front end to the xml files found organised withint directories at : ~/.gconf  ?
<Diverdude> kyentei, and when pressing make test call it just sounds completely wrong
<kyentei> Diverdude: I used to have that too on 9.04. Now on 9.10 everything's just fine. It's really in the gnome audio settings. Have you checked the correct microphone?
<natewiebe13> airtonix: alright.. i will look at those as well. thanks
<Diverdude> kyentei, yeah i think i have
<natewiebe13> (i figured there were xml files somewhere :P)
<airtonix> natewiebe13, gconf-editor or using a texteditor, i recommend using gconf-editor since it propgates the changes to the gconf daemon for you
<kyentei> Diverdude: Alright, well that's as far as my assistance can go. Skype is correctly configured if it is set to pulseaudio server and the auto-adjust function unchecked
<natewiebe13> thanks
<syk> JordiRT,
<mohamed> hi
<blistov> join #ubuntu-server
<ksbalaji> TangentCollision>  I now restart and take a look at my settings. OH!   Hey! I can type well If I place my mouse pointer elsewhere (for my BIOS for ke-repeat)
<mohamed> any body here
<ManDay> Is there a smaller Package for Texlive than "Texlive"?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: it's common with new mobos
<master_> Hello
<L3dPlatedLinux> airtonix,  all better nothing like a logout and in to fix a issue :)
<master_> Can somone help me to get my Wacom tablet to work?
<mr_frostee> .
<Lustra> Hello. I am using Ubuntu server. At the moment I have 'www' user in the 'www-data' group. How do I give the group 'www-data' access to the /var/www to read and write? At the moment it is showing only 'root' allowed.
<ksbalaji> If my mouse pointer is at window corner, I can type well. TangentCollision - How do I solve?
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: no clue
<master_> Can somone help me to get my Wacom tablet to work?
<TangentCollision> master_: a lot of distros have "wacom tablet" issues in channel
<sams> hi all
<geirha> Lustra: sudo chgrp www-data /var/www; sudo chmod g+rwxs /var/www
<master_> tangetcollision: what?
<ksbalaji> Now, Where you got this info regarding new mobos? Can I check that source please?
<TangentCollision> master_: oh, in the arch channel, we occasionally get someone talking about problems with their wacom tablets
<TangentCollision> it ends up being an experimental driver, might want to try for a bleeding edge package, master_
<master_> tangetcollision: i have no real problems, just i cant understand howto get the drivers to run.
<TangentCollision> exactly
<TangentCollision> AH, OH MY GOD UBUNTU SOUNDS
<master_> xD
<master_> brb, christmas
<TangentCollision> friggin default alsa settings
<TangentCollision> pz
<ksbalaji> I think I hve to change some settings for solving this problem. Can someone guide please?
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: I wish I could, but I don't know what the problem could be
<TangentCollision> ksbalaji: have you tried to re-install your keyboard and mouse drivers?
<Ookami> hi : .. i need some help regarding "FIND" command
<plustax> I need help getting my remote desktop working. my ports are forwarded correctly.
<Ookami> anyone know ?? plz
<plustax> but its still says only local can connect
<plustax> HALP!
<TangentCollision> plustax: what kind of remote desktop?
<Ookami> hi :) .. i need some help regarding "FIND" command ,, can anyone help ? ? ?
<TangentCollision> my favorite package to use is tightvnc
<plustax> TangentCollision the one that comes with ubuntu
<TangentCollision> plustax: the only ubuntu I have is a server, I barely use VNC, but I use tightvnc for it all
<ksbalaji> <TangentCollision> anyway, thanks. You have some luck or charm in your reply. While chatting here, I somehow stumbled upon getting my keyboard limping up now!
<meff> nick shylaalso
<TangentCollision> lol
<TangentCollision> odd wording
<TangentCollision> but I am irish :P
<Ookami> LjL, do you know anything about "find" command ?
<kheera> Ookami: search google for 'real world find usage'
<soreau> Ookami: Can you be more specific about what you want to know?
<Ookami> soreau, for example .. i want to know the location of the ".avi" files that contain the word "samurai" in it .. i want to search the whole thing
<Enzo_01> i have problems with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<Enzo_01> and dell 9 mini
<MenZa> !details | Enzo_01
<ubottu> Enzo_01: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kheera> Ookami: this will work: locate samurai | grep avi
<Enzo_01> just don`t know how to turn on wireless
<ksbalaji> TangentCollision>  Thanks to you - I am able to type a single letter instead of two letters while typing now!
<kheera> Ookami: if it is a recent file just run updatedb first.
<soreau> Ookami: You might be better off with 'locate' then. Try this: locate samurai|grep avi
<Enzo_01> in connection icon up, is shown 'Disconnected'
<hadi57> any one can help me connect my I8910HD samsung to ubuntu and sync my contacts?
<TangentCollision> how can I force ubuntu installer to install on an HDD it deems too small?
<Ookami> soreau, kheera, what dose the "grep" stands for, plz ^^ ?
<jeffrey_> need ftp software please
<kheera> Ookami: filter. just show the ones that match foo.
<syk> Enzo_01, try right clicking on the icon, and select edit connections maybe
<jeffrey_> better than gftp
<Ookami> it didnt' work :(
<Ookami>  locate samurai | grep avi
<KcLKcL> jeffrey_: Filezilla works best for me
<TangentCollision> I pitty the foo, but I covet the bar
<Ookami> no result ..
<kheera> Ookami: that means it didn't find any.  run updatedb ifyou are certain the file is there
<Ookami> ok
<soreau> Ookami: | is a pipe and grep means only display entries with the following word. So locate samari would show all files containing samari, but |grep avi will pipe that output to grep thus only showing files with both samari and avi in their file name
<Ookami> brb
<Enzo_01> syk, won`t work
<jeffrey_> is there a linux version
<jeffrey_> kcl
<jeffrey_> q
<jeffrey_> sq
<Enzo_01> there are 5 tabs,with some connections types
<soreau> Ookami: But before using locate, you will want to run sudo updatedb
<KcLKcL> yeah there is
<Ookami> soreau, .avi is just an extention .. will that work
<jeffrey_> sweet thanks
<soreau> Ookami: This will update the file database
<KcLKcL> jefferey_: I am using it :)
<soreau> Ookami: Yes, it will work
<syk> Enzo_01, try the wireless tab
<charles_> Hello everyone, is there a way to use scsi emulation for my DVD drives rather than libata? one of my drives crashes... scsi emulation had solved this on another distro
<Enzo_01> SID
<Enzo_01> what is this?
<Enzo_01> how can i browse for my router?
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: what are you attempting to do?
<TangentCollision> wireless?
<Ookami> soreau, how to make it "not case sensitive" ?
<TangentCollision> "iwlist wlan0 scanning | less" works for me
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision, yes
<Justcameron> whois Slart
<Enzo_01> first i will try this http://accidentaltechnologist.com/technology/enabling-wireless-on-a-dell-mini-9-running-ubuntu-9-1-netbook-remix/
<Justcameron> oops :)
<Enzo_01> that just now i found in google :)
<kheera> Ookami: locate -i filepart | grep -i ext
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: do you know if I can choose what packages get installed with UNR?
<om26er> how can i find the MAC address of my wifi device without connecting to a network?
<TangentCollision> I'll try the OEM install
<AJC_Z0> om26er: ifconfig(8) will tell you
<devD> Is there any good package for ubuntu to create pdf document. I want to create a pdf resume.
<TangentCollision> it looks pretty, it's grandma friendly, just perfect, if it weren't so bloody fat
<soreau> Ookami: -i
<kyentei> TangentCollision: Are you speaking of KDE now? ;-)
<AJC_Z0> devD: Usually one created the PDF from another document format. One easy way is to configure a PDF printer in CUPS
<soreau> Ookami: locate avi|grep -i samari
<soreau> Ookami: For example
<TangentCollision> kyentei: no, UNR
<AJC_Z0> That way you can print any document to a PDF
<om26er> AJC_Z0, thanx
<TangentCollision> I assume it's build on KDE4 though
<kyentei> TangentCollision: I was joking around
<TangentCollision> looks like it
<bit_bucket> devD, I think OO will convert to pdf
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision,  i have a full install of unr
<devD> ok
<Enzo_01> and not additional
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: I just have a 2GB limit here
<eee> buona sera
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision, can understand you, i just installed unr as default, and nothing more
<eee> un aiuto per natale???
<bit_bucket> devd, create the document in OO file-->export as pdf
<LjL> !it | eee
<ubottu> eee: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<devD> but if you want to create a resume in open format , which you would prefer an odt or PDF or something else. If it is odt , I think there may be compatibility issue in the company where I send my resume so I think PDF is good option.
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: hmm, I wonder...
<crenedecotret> Hello everyone, is there a way to use scsi emulation for my DVD drives rather than libata? one of my drives crashes... scsi emulation had solved this on another distro
<crenedecotret> sorry if I repeated.. NickServ issue :)
<arniokas> What's the difference between "xxx" and 'xxx' spelling in the bash?
<quidnunc> arniokas: variable expansion is not done in the latter
<devD> I have oo and it does not have facility to convert file to PDF format.
<Virus_TB> who knows how to isntall a tar.bz files to Pidfin on windows?? https://launchpad.net/pidgin-countdown/+download
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision, when i try with 'ifconfig -a', there are no 'wlan0'
<Enzo_01> just lo,eth0,pan0
<bit_bucket> devd create it in OO and export it as a pdf to send
<devD> ok
<enry_> hello how to configure my desktop pc with a printer as a printer server for my domestic lan?
<inclement> I ran 'gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager xmonad --type string' to test xmonad, but wanted to return to gnome for now. What do I do to return to the original window manage (with compiz). 'gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager metacity --type string' didn't give me the compiz bit
<xpo0f> :)
<soreau> inclement: sys>prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects <-- set something other than None to enable compiz
<inclement> Ah, so compiz is in addition to metacity, not some kind of replacement? Thanks!
<soreau> inclement: xmonad, compiz and metacity are all WM's. Only one WM can run at a time in any given X session. So compiz does replace metacity or any other WM for that matter
<inclement> Ah, right
<inclement> Thank you
<Apocalypse_dn> is there any other options to start videocard in installer except vga=771?
<qdb> hello. can i make ssl apache site for free so that it works without messages?
<Leoneof`> hi
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: then it might be pan0
<Leoneof`> Ubuntu is slow performace with Laptop
<TangentCollision> Leoneof`: what window manager are you using?
<Leoneof`> gnome
<TangentCollision> well there's your problem
<Leoneof`> whatis?
<TangentCollision> what are generally your specs on the laptop?
<Leoneof`> wait...
<exodus_ms> Using ubuntu 9.10. If I do apt-cache showpkg banshee I get 1.5.1-1. If I do banshee --version I get Banshee 1.6 Beta 2 (1.5.1) n00b question here, are these the same?
<Leoneof`> TangentCollision: this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<mazda01> plustax, kdenlive is way better pitivi. pitivi doesn't even do transitions from what I read. it's creating vob file of my 4 ogm files and transitions now. we'll see how it looks.
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision, the pan is bluethoot
<mazda01> plustax, just an FYI. i'll let you know it turns out
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: try ifconfig wlan0 up
<mazda01> exodus_ms, what about sudo aptitude show banshee.
<gabi> Hi can someone help me out with the mic configuration?
<exodus_ms> mazda01, Version: 1.5.1-1 <-- sudo aptitude show banshee
<mazda01> inclement, WM stands for Window Manager
<chris062689> Does anyone know of any good web-based Christmas Card makers? o_0
<JonathanEllis> LjL: Hi again. Unfortunately my menu.lst is now broken. When I try to boot any kernel I get grub error 11. Is there a way to autogenerate a new menu.lst from the livecd?
<mazda01> exodus_ms, i would say that you have 1.5.1.1 then. couldn't tell you if it's the same when you did banshee --version but I would have to say yes
<gabi> Hi can someone help me out with the mic configuration?
<exodus_ms> mazda01, ok, thanks. Was looking for the correct version for troubleshooting purposes
<Leoneof`> TangentCollision: it is hard, right? ^_^
<Kaonashi> by the gods...
<Leoneof`> lol
<gabi> the mic volume is 100% but it's really low
<diddly> hi all, after installing 9.10 i put the nvidia proprietary drivers on and now my pc doesn't come back after a suspend, anyone else seen this?
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<jesse2> For some reason, when I change my mouse pointer, it will only change when I am in Firefox (but the original mouse cursor appears when its on the desktop and other applications)
<funalien> Hello! How long does it take to 'make modules' for a new kernel?
<exodus_ms> well, anyone use banshee with last.fm?
<trism> funalien: depends on the specs of the machine and how the kernel is configured
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision, just not working :(
<Enzo_01> i don`t know what other to do
<chadi> Hi. Does Ubuntu force grub to take the mbr in the installation? I have win 7 pre-installed on my machine, and would like to run grub (thus ubuntu) through windows boot manager. Any idea?
<LjL> JonathanEllis: ouch. you can try "sudo update grub", but that has to be done from inside your install. you should be able to reach your install by using the CD's recovery mode, though... although i'm not sure Hardy had that, i think it was introduced later
<LjL> !grub > JonathanEllis    (JonathanEllis, see the private message from ubottu) otherwise follow the instructions here as if you had wiped it
<Enzo_01> the perfect christmas present, and i am angry now :( :( :(
<exodus_ms> I'm using Banshee Version: 1.5.1-1 on Ubuntu 9.10. When attempting to connect to Last.FM Recommended Artist, I get this in --debug 'Error in Last.fm Handshake - System.Net.WebException: The request timed out'
<funalien> trism, cpu: amd athlon 1,8ghz; by default except network (isdn, wifi, and many other disabled) and fs drivers (only ext3, vfat and ntfs enabled)...
<Homely_Girl> I have a silly question, I apologise in advance. :P How do I list the users chatting in this room using xchat?
<gabi> the mic volume is 100% but it's really low
<Lemon`> Does anyone know where I can download Wifi drivers for a dell inspiron 6000? i'm running ubuntu 9.10
<chadi> so guys, does anyone know if it's possible to load grub from windows boot manager?
<wirechief> chadi checkout grubfordos
<Deviouz> I need som help with the gnome terminal
<babalu> Deviouz: ?
<Deviouz> Hi
<Deviouz> Im trying to make it open and run cksfv when I click a sfv file
<Deviouz> anyway to do this?
<daxu> gabi:do you check u Speaker
<gabi> yeah I'm on a notebook
<trism> funalien: can't really say, with a stipped down kernel it usually takes me about 6-10 minutes, with a generic ubuntu config, it can be 30 minutes+...you'll just have to time it and see
<gabi> daxu, the problem is that the speakers are 100% the mic is 100% and I hear nothing
<jesse2> For some reason, when I change my mouse pointer, it will only change when I am in Firefox (but the original mouse cursor appears when its on the desktop and other applications)
<jesse2> woops sorry double post
<gabi> daxu, If I plug an external mic it works but really really low volume
<daxu> gabi:very sorry for this
<daxu> i do not know this
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<funalien> trism, it is 2 hours since module compliation was started. Is it not normal?
 * exodus_ms looks around for a banshee guru
<monkill> ?
<Deviouz> what kind of graphics card do you have? Leonof
<monkill> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<monkill> !air
<Deviouz> looks like you installed the wrong driver
<monkill> !nvidia
<chiossif> Ubuntu + NVIDIA's 3d Vision = Any experience?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trism> funalien: if you want fast kernel builds, you really need to know your hardware and disable everything else
<funalien> trism, I did. (these points I don't need, I've disabled.)
<Deviouz> is anyone familiar with gnome-terminal scripting, or xterm scripting? I need to make this work:/
<blakkheim> Deviouz: do you mean bash scripting?
<Deviouz> yes I guess
<blakkheim> Deviouz: it doesn't matter what terminal emulator you run a script in
<Deviouz> I want a terminal to open and run the command cksfv -f *.sfv when I clock a sfv file,
<trism> funalien: it shouldn't be taking 2 hours+ if you did
<Deviouz> but so far I only managed to get the terminal open, but it doesnt run any command
<Lemon`> does anyone know where i can find wifi drivers for a dell inspiron 6000?
<Deviouz> cksfv is a small program that checks the integrity of a downloaded file, simular to md5
<funalien> trism, hm... don't know what to do with this
<shortcircuit> I need to get a getty working on the unused vts, as I need to test a libsvga1 program. I don't see any getty processes running, and the mingetty package doesn't appear to have placed anything in /etc/init.d/ ... How do I get the vt console login processes to spawn?
<blakkheim> Lemon`: the drivers would be for the wifi card's chipset, not the laptop model. do you know what chipset it has?
<Lemon`> no, is there a place where i can find that out?
<blakkheim> Lemon`: lspci
<trism> funalien: any release you need to build a custom kernel?
<trism> funalien: release = reason
<henkpoley> after installing custom built (alsa) modules you need to run some command to update the modprobe cache.. anybody knows what that is ?
<trism> henkpoley: depmod -a ?
<henkpoley> Lets try trism
<Lemon`> are you asking if it's a pci card blakkheim?
<funalien> trism, want to have a faster kernel without any unusable modules and features
<blakkheim> Lemon`: i wasn't asking anything
<henkpoley> trism: thanks, seems to have helped a bit
<tritium> funalien: no need.
<Lemon`> blakkheim: where can i find out what chipset my wifi card is using?
<blakkheim> Lemon`: like i said, lspci. it should be towards the bottom of the output.
<Lemon`> ok thank you
<funalien> tritium, ok :) but I'll try
<jesse2> Having a small problem.  When i change my mouse pointer to "DMZ White" in the appearance preferences, it remains the default (although it changes to DMZ-White when i hover over Firefox, but reverts back as soon as i hover over the desktop).  I read on a forum that if i type "metacity --replace" it will work -- and it did, but then it disables my 3d Desktop effects
<Lemon`> blakkheim: the command gives me the following information: "Network controller: broadcom corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)"
<Zeonisis> I can't her through my headphones. Help?
<blakkheim> Lemon`: that's a tough one, i had it in the past. broadcom cards aren't as well-supported as i'd like them to be.
<Lemon`> would you happen to know where I can find a driver for it blakkheim?
<epinky> !broadcom | Lemon`
<ubottu> Lemon`: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<blakkheim> beat me to it :s
<Lemon`> thank you
<Crewsr3> I'm building a file server.  What power setting should I set in the bios so that my computer starts up if the power goes out.....I want it to start automaticly when the power goes off
<blakkheim> Crewsr3: i think you just answered your own question
<Zeonisis> My headphones don't work with my computer... help!
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: do the speakers work/
<funalien> trism, finish! :D
<Zeonisis> Yes
<Crewsr3> I'm building a file server.  What power setting should I set in the bios so that my computer starts up if the power goes out.....I want it to start automaticly when the power comes back on......S1 or S3
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: check alsamixer then
<blakkheim> !repeat | Crewsr3
<ubottu> Crewsr3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zeonisis> What?
<Zeonisis> Where can I find that?
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: open a terminal, run alsamixer, adjust the volume levels. maybe the headphone port is muted or really low.
<Crewsr3> blakkheim, do you know what setting I should put in the bios so that the computer automatically starts up when power comes back on?
<blakkheim> Crewsr3: it depends on what BIOS you have
<Zeonisis> It didn't detect my headphones...
<Crewsr3> blakkheim, its an old Dell and gives me the options for S1 or S3
<trism> funalien: excellent! hope it boots
<dAlfa89_> Crewsr3, how about you test and find out..?
<blakkheim> Crewsr3: http://gsmblog.com/post/Difference-between-S1-%28POS%29-and-S3-%28STR%29-standby-mode-in-BIOS.aspx
<funalien> trism, I'll check and then tell you :D
<milkmas> hi, i want to make a custom netbootable live image held on a server which can store persistant changes for multiple machines, any advice?
<Leoneof`> Deviouz: i installed nVidia from repository >_>
<freeksh0w86> anyone know what causes "unable to find medium with live file system" trying to boot 9.10 i386 desktop on a compaq? the md5sum is fine and another distro CD boots up just fine...
<nappyhead> Where my nappy-headed ho at?
<Crewsr3> thanks blakkheim for the link I will read up on it
<dAlfa89_> nappyhead, apparently you're talking about yourself
<nappyhead> dey tol me dat ubuntu beez fo niggas n sheiit!
<blakkheim> !ops | nappyhead
<ubottu> nappyhead: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Zeonisis> My headphones weren't detected...
<nappyhead> Whey da backgrownds fo da hos?
<epinky> milkmas: not sure what you're trying to accomplish, but consider PXE boot
<Zeonisis> Guys?
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: are you sure they are plugged into the correct port?
<Zeonisis> yes
<LiteralKa> I've figured out the problem is with gnome-accessibility-themes (or at least A problem, as the keyboard and mouse still don't work after `startx')
<Zeonisis> How can I send you a screencap?
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: is it a 3.5mm port or usb or what?
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: and what model of headphones
<Zeonisis> 3.5 mm I think
<Zeonisis> I'm not sure
<Ookami> soreau, thanks a lot! :D .. that locate command worked perfectly ,, may i ask you a few more things ??
<Lemon`> blakkheim: I lucked out, the chipset is supported lol
<soreau> Ookami: Sure, ask
<blakkheim> Lemon`: glad to hear it
<Ookami> what dose a | "pipe" means ??
<epinky> !screenshot | Zeonisis
<Ookami> i mean .. what dose it do ?
<ubottu> Zeonisis: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Zeonisis> I mean how can I send it.
<LiteralKa> .c
<blakkheim> Zeonisis: there was an url in the post just now. or  you could use tinypic or imageshack.us
<milkmas> Ookami: passes the output of the command before it to the input of the command after it
<Zeonisis> Nevermind...
<Ookami> milkmas, i seee .. thanks a lot ^^
<milkmas> np
<JonathanEllis1> LjL: Weird. I just manually edited menu.lst using (hd0,5) and /dev/sda6 and it is now booting. Its odd that the uuid entries in my exisisting menu.lst didnt work because the uuid of the partition shouldn't have changed. When it has booted I guess I could just run update-grub to correct the other entries in menu.lst? I will take a backup copy of menu.lst first!
<Cobalt> How would I go about making a USB device automount without being logged into a session?
<blakkheim> Cobalt: /etc/fstab
<gazra> hello, I just installed a new ubuntu 9.10 and configures medibuntu, also uncommented all the repositories that come originally commented by default. Then I tried to install skype and it's not there. What happened, did they move skype out of the repositories?
<Cobalt> blakkheim: I don't need to mess with fstab when I'm in a GNOME session, isn't there a way around this?
<chadi> is 20GB space enough for an Ubuntu partition? 18GB space, 2GB swap
<Kamokow> chadi: yes
<Ookami> okay :) , how to use locate or find .. on a specific directory .. and also .. "i've seen some command that after you hit "enter" it asks you about the directory to look it .. anyone know it ? ?? ? ?
<Boo-boo> gazra just dl .deb from skype.com
<chadi> Kamokow: what's the minimum I can get to?
<epinky> !automount | Cobalt
<ubottu> Cobalt: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<gazra> Boo-boo, but before I could just install it with apt-get install skype, what happened?
<mario99> hi all
<Mrseek> is there any good documentation on the upstart process for ubuntu ?
<Kamokow> chadi: Umm its something like... 6 gigs or something IIRC, but you should keep some leeway for program installations
<Cobalt> epinky: Thanks, let me have a look at that.
<Boo-boo> i dunno i am noob :D
<dnivra> !hi | mario99
<ubottu> mario99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Boo-boo> but i dl'ed it and its working
<chadi> Kamokow: I won't be installing lots of apps, so perhaps 15GB will be enough
<mario99> i'm trying to install the Olivetti Techcenter usb umts card but i still fail
<Lemon`> blakkheim: I am unsure of which version to download for the wifi driver http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: Way more space than you need. My system partition is only 3.94 GiB used out of 9.32 GiB. My home partition is considerably bigger but thats because I have loads of music and videos in it.
<Lemon`> how do I pick the correct firmware
<Boo-boo> maybe u need a workarround if ur cam just show's green window ...
<Kamokow> Lemon`: By firmware im assuming you mean version?
<Cobalt> epinky: Is it possible to make it use the same naming and directory mounting scheme as gnome-mount does automatically?
<bradpitt> gazra, i can't find skype either in medibuntu, but you can always download skype from http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Lemon`> well, the table lists different kernals and firmware versions Kamokow
<chadi> JonathanEllis1 I think 15GB is more fair for a 500GB hdd :P
<chadi> do I need swap? I have 4GB of RAM
<Kamokow> Lemon`: Wait, im sorry... I missed part of the conversation, i was assuming you meant ubuntu wise, not driver wise. My bad :P
<Lemon`> np
<Cobalt> Okay, let me rephrase the question. Is it possible to get gnome-mount to do its magic mounting thing outside of a GNOME session, when I plug in a USB drive?
<dnivra> chadi: just keep 1 GB swap; I do too with 4GB RAM. it helps when suspend, hibernate and stuff are used I guess.
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: You probably wont need swap but if you have the space why not make a swap partition about 1.5x your RAM.
<gazra> bradpitt, but I want to a have a repository, so that it will actualize automatically
<JonathanEllis1> chadi and dnivra: If you want to hibernate you must have a swap partition bigger than your RAM.
<Cobalt> The problem is, it's counter-intuitive to already have to have a mounting directory for something that's going to be mounted dynamically.
<chadi> JonathanEllis1: is hibernation data stored in swap space?
<Cobalt> If I'm going to already have an entry for a device like that, I might as well go with fstab, in that sense, in requiring a specific config file(s), autofs/automount is no different.
<dnivra> JonathanEllis1: well I don't actually hibernate; too slow on startup after hibernate. and hey is swap used when suspend comes into action?
<Lemon`> blakkheim which version of the b43 driver should I download that is listed on this page? http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<bradpitt> gazra, i don't think skype will update the software in close time, development for skype in linux is very slow.
<epinky> Cobalt: you can put all your customized commands in "/etc/rc.local", obviously gdm must be running
<Cobalt> epinky: gdm is running. I'm just not logged in. I know I can do the local commands in rc.local, but afaik gnome-mount is only ever called internally, and I don't know about how to automagically just get the plugged in USB drive to mount into a folder that it takes care of creating.
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: 15GB is plenty big enough for your root partition. More than you need. I recommend you create a separate partition for home so you would have three partitions: root (also shown as /), /home and a swap partition. I have my /home partition on a separate hard disk and I have experimented with about four linux distributions on a 40GB drive (my system drive). I also have swap partitions on both hard disks as I understand linux can optimise load be
<regex> hello how do i get my builtin camera to work on my eeepc 1000h? kinda lost with trying to figure out how to make it work
<Cobalt> Scrap that, I can't even see gnome-mount anymore.
<gazra> bradpitt, I read they will open source the skype GUI for Linux
<regex> i tried cheese and the cam doesnt pick up any thing, doesnt turn on
<Shane_> Can someone please take a peek at my xorg.conf file? I'm getting an error and am about to leave for vacation! Thank you so much! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8553943
<Lemon`> Kamokow do you think you could help me, I think blakkheim is away
<Kamokow> Lemon'Ö I could try, but im not great with drivers...
<Lemon`> Kamokow do you mind if I pm you
<bradpitt> gazra, i want skype to open their protocol not their client :)
<JonathanEllis1> dnivra: chadi: As far as I understand, when your computer hibernates it saves the entire contents of RAM to your swap partition. When it suspends it doesnt do this but keeps the RAM turned on but switches everything else off or to a low power state. It probably slows down the processor and the RAM a lot too to minimise power consumption. Personally I dont trust either suspend or hibernate so I dont use either. Prefer to shut down properly every time
<Lemon`> actually, does anyone know how I can find what kernel I'm running?
<maco> Lemon`: uname -a
<dnivra> Lemon`: try uname -a
<chadi> JonathanEllis1 in fact, I am probably not going to installing another distro, and my data are in the windows ntfs partitions. I'll only have ubuntu for testing purposes.
<switch10_> my mpg123 playback is messed up.  it is all staticy when playing back a playlist.  and it crashes when I try to change songs.  ive reinstalled, cant think of anything else.  it worked great on 8.10.  im now on 9.10.  any ideas?
<Lemon`> thank you
<Kamokow> Lemon`: Go ahead and pm me :)
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<Lemon`> nvm Kamokow i figured it out, just wasn't sure which linux kernel I needed to download it for
<jack86> i come
<jack86> BaByChU, 哈哈
<Kamokow> Lemon`: Ok well, have fun :)
<jack86> 我用xchat了
<Belinrahs> jack86, can we help you?
<dnivra> JonathanEllis1: I just suspend when walking out for like 5-10 minutes. don't trust hibernate at all - not good. suspend spins down hard disks too right(remember reading that somewhere)?
<Kamokow> Leonof`: I can try and help you (pm me if ;))
<jack86> Bebeoix, oh, my god, i enter wrong room, i just join the ubuntu-cn
<Shane_> Does anybody understand the basics of xorg.conf and be able to check my file for a bug? It wont load. thanks!
<Belinrahs> !cn | jack86
<ubottu> jack86: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: Thats fine then. But be prepared that if you like ubuntu, you may want to try out the next release when it comes out (every six months) so if you create a dedicated home partition, all your settings and files will be available to the new release. Just leave enough space for another root partition for the next release. I would suggest making your home partition something like between 5 and 10GB
<BluesKaj> JonathanEllis1, yeah I never understood the attraction of never shutting the pc down ...seems some kind of badge of honour not to reboot for months at a time .
<LiteralKa> Setting up gnome-accessibility-themes (2.28.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<LiteralKa> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrintInverse
<jack86> #ubuntu-cn
<maximus_> hi!
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: Sorry root partition should be 5-10GB not the home partition. That might need to be larger depending what you want to store in it
<Cobalt> BluesKaj: You wouldn't want to shut down your fileserver for example.
<sryque> Shane_: what error are you receiving when you try to start X?
<Kamokow> BluesKaj: Some people keep there computer on for many different things, some people need to stay on cause they host bots for channels on their computers, etc.
<Kamokow> *their
<chadi> JonathanEllis1: on my desktop, I have my data in home which is not a separate partition, but I am still able to upgrade to the next release, so what's different?
<Shane_> sryque: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8553943 has the screenshots of the xorg error, it cant find displays i guess?
<JonathanEllis1> BluesKaj: Well yeah, after all kernel updates come along every so often and you have to reboot for them. With a server, obviously it might not be rebooted for months or even years at a time
<chadi> The settings are the same before and fter the update. I though the /home partition was for other linux distros to access the data at the samt time
<tesseracter> i want to setup my 2 ssd's on RAID0, i want to use dmraid unless the ubuntu raid is better. what channel should i go to>
<jack86> how to work with MTK development enviroment on Ubunutu
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: It makes it easier to backup the data if you have a separate home partition. Also I have had problems upgrading from one release to another so now I always do a clean install of a new release and just point it at my home partition. That way, if the new release doesnt work out for me its very easy to go back to the old one since its still there.
<Belinrahs> jack86 please /join #ubuntu-cn for support in your native language
<epinky> tesseracter: #ubuntu-server
<karrot> Is there someway to make my computer connnect to the internet using it's wireless card right when it gets to the login screen?  Right now I have to have it login to a user account to get it to sign on to the internet
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: You could also point another distro at your home partition and then it would also have access to your files, bookmarks, email and chat accounts etc.
<Kogs> what's the software that installs a bunch of softwares for Ubuntu? I forgot what it's called :#
<trism> karrot: did you install the interface for all users in network manager?
<jack86> Belinrahs, no matter, is there MTK developer?
<chadi> JonathanEllis1 great, then :) I'll take your opinion in consideration
<jaypur> does anyone know css, i'd like some help
<Belinrahs> Kogs: Ubuntu software center, Synaptic Package Manager, etc.
<maco> jaypur: try #css
<Belinrahs> Kogs: or do you mean apt?
<JonathanEllis1> Kogs: synaptic
<karrot> kogs: symantic package manager?
<dnivra> JonathanEllis1: one question - when you upgrade(I've usually done clean installs) do the configuration files cause issues? I recently had to re-install because of a small problem but due to some config file in /home, the mouse didn't work. Any thoughts on this?
<Kogs> no no
<JonathanEllis1> !synaptic | kogs
<ubottu> kogs: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Kogs> it's a package full of common software
<Shane_> jaypur: what do you need help with?
<Kogs> it's not synaptic
<jaypur> i need to do something like this: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3950/gridkr.png
<freeride> how to wathc eth from terminal??
<Kogs> it's 3rd party software
<jaypur> every little box on left would be an image
<Shane_> for simplicity, i'd say just use a table
<Shane_> otherwise
<bit_bucket> jaypur http://www.w3schools.com/css/
<Shane_> just use align: left on 3 images on the same line, and they will float to eachothers right
<jaypur> i'm seaching...
<epinky> freeride: sudo ifconfig
<pundyou> Hey on my game it freezes sometimes. How can I quit it without restarting?
<Boo-boo> any one who can tell me how i get my ubuntu9.10 <> oss4.2 to let programs use 7.1 channel ?
<Shane_> jaypur: just use align: left on 3 images on the same line, and they will float to eachothers right and it should line up correctly
<freeride> epinky thanks, i know, but how to update this inf?
<jaypur> Shane_, hmm
<dnivra> pundyou: you mean ubuntu freezes? Ctrl + Alt + F2 and kill the process that caused the freeze. then restart GDM. should be enough I guess.
<jaypur> Shane_, i was thinking to make i dunno, like divs?
<epinky> freeride: update?
<chadi> JonathanEllis1: thank you for the useful info. Also, I think I'll have my swap size small because I won't use hibernation.
<Shane_> jaypur: then, margin-left the images to have some padding between them
<Kogs> I was looking for Automatix~
<JonathanEllis1> dnivra: Not had any issues with that. I would be surprised if there is a conflict though. Usually software is pretty good about that. I guess if a later package uses something different in /home it would probably be named differently. But dont quote me on it. Of course if you have a problem, you always have the option of making a new home for the new release and importing settings and files (or even manually copying them across) from the old release
<pundyou> dnivra, when I press that it does nothing. I can't get into the terminal. I know in windows you can just click ctrl alt delete.
<freeride> epinky, well smth like sudo watch ifconfig
<Amaranth> Kogs: Automatix is no longer in development
<Kogs> oh no?
<Kogs> :/ too bad
<acasimpsonz> can anyone help me with a quick question about uninstalling ubuntu?
<jaypur> Shane_, i think i can do it like, align left all images, and the text i define a position for it...
<Amaranth> Kogs: Not for almost 2 years
<epinky> freeride: what are you trying to accomplish?
<BlouBlou> !ask | acasimpsonz
<ubottu> acasimpsonz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaypur> i'm looking some sites that #css gave me
<tolpico> I have lots of apps in Applications menu under different categories. Is there a search a hidden search feature or something, where we can type first few letters and the apps appear accordingly?
<pundyou> tolpico, gnome-shell
<dnivra> pundyou: you need to login in the terminal when you press Ctrl + Alt + F2 and only then can you kill or whatever.
<pundyou> dnivra, It doesn't work when it freezes. It's a fullscreen game
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: A pleasure. There is a lot of info about suggested partitioning schemes for ubuntu and for dual booting on the web. I use two swap partitions on both my hard disks as I have an old slow PC so I need every bit of performance gain I can get.
<freeride> epinky just to wath incomming and out traffic
<ChogyDan> tolpico: gnome-do actually
<acasimpsonz> How do I uninstall the Ubuntu free trial CD version of 9.10 from my windows operating system?
<Shane_> Can someone please help me with an xorg issue?
<Kogs> Amaranth: huh, well then
<hiexpo> merry xmas
<JonathanEllis1> !ask | Shane_
<ubottu> Shane_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> all
 * Kogs gets up to date
<chadi> JonathanEllis1 I only have one disk on my laptop, so I can't do that, unfortunately
<dnivra> JonathanEllis1: thing is distinguishing between what's needed and what's not - I try out many apps and chuck a few; most don't delete config files.
<ChogyDan> acasimpsonz: did you install on a separate partition?
<Kogs> thanks for the info~
<tolpico> ChogyDan, thanks
<epinky> freeride: oh, that's called "sniffer" I think, you've got many options: tcpdump, snort, iptraf , Wireshark, ....
<acasimpsonz> No - I was just trying the demo mode
<Shane_> I have a bug in my xorg.conf file, not allowing it to startup, it is located here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8553943
<acasimpsonz> but now it asks me on startup which one I want to use even without the CD
<adante> zhi guys
<pundyou> acasimpsonz, livecd?
<adante> i ran update manager and it said a new distribution was available (9.10), so i clicked upgrade
<adante> it did a few things and then it disappeared
<dnivra> pundyou: Ctrl + Alt + F2 is like a boon for killing a process when it stops responding; I've done it for Warzone which is played full screen.
<adante> now when i run it it does not show me that a new distribution is available
<ChogyDan> acasimpsonz: I thought you could just use the windows uninstall thing in the control panel
<pundyou> dnivra, but it doesn't work. That's the thing
<acasimpsonz> its not showing up though
<LiteralKa> adante: At least it didn't uninstall ubuntu-desktop ;_;
<adante> i'd still like to upgrade to 9.19 though
<JonathanEllis1> chadi: Unless you have old hardware like I do with only 1GB of RAM its not really necessary
<acasimpsonz> in the uninstall section of the control panel
<pundyou> dnivra, I'm running age of mythology the titans in wine.
<funalien> trism, how much free space do i need to compile and install new kernel?
<ChogyDan> adante: can you use the terminal?
<dnivra> pundyou: I'm sorry; I don't have much clue what could be wrong; usually Ctrl + Alt + F2 works no matter what. it's like a keyboard interrupt I think.
<adante> ChogyDan: yeah
<ChogyDan> adante: try gksu update-manager -c
<pundyou> dngr, what's the equivalent of pressing the window key?
<ChogyDan> pundyou: you could try the key combo to kill x, alt+sysrq+k or something
<ChogyDan> pundyou: keep in mind, you will loose everything that was running
<pundyou> ChogyDan, I can't get to the terminal. And is there anything that doesn't involve the terminal?
<pundyou> ChogyDan, like, is there a simple thing like ctrl+alt+delete?
<ChogyDan> pundyou: alt+sysrq+k
<dnivra> ChogyDan: not really; just the gnome apps that were running. I did it once and found that transmission was still running. depends on what you do to get the GUI back I think.
<pundyou> ChogyDan, what's sysrq?
<dnivra> pundyou: it's a button on the top right corner of the keyboard.
<adante> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/m3d4e0d1b -- the xlib errors are because i'm running through wine i think
<adante> ChogyDan: er, through vnc i mean
<pundyou> dnivra, ok.
<soreau> pundyou: Usually the same as the Print Screen button
<ChogyDan> dnivra: yeah.  I believe transmission has a separate process not attached to gnome and separate from the gui which runs the torrents.  So only the gui gets killed
<trism> funalien: it can get quite large, I would make sure you have 1 or 2GB worth of space, guessing your other kernel didn't work?
<hiexpo> what is the name of the virtual printer that prints to pdf i forgot lol
<ChogyDan> adante: maybe you should use do-release-upgrade
<Belinrahs> what is the command in terminal to add an apt PGP key from a URL?
<dnivra> ChogyDan: a question suppose I restart GDM, all apps are gone. is it the same when I  restart Xorg too?
<Kamokow> hiexpo: There are many different virtual printers that make PDF's
<ChogyDan> dnivra: AFAIK, yes
<sryque> Shane_:  did you try commenting out the DisplayLink Time bit?
<adante> ChogyDan: hrm disabled all my 3rd party sources and it seems to be working now
<cipluan_> alow swmuanya
<dnivra> ChogyDan: cool. had doubts. thanks.
<hiexpo> ok thanks i will search it
<pundyou> soreau, problem: my keyboard can only do sysrq if you do Fn+delete
<pundyou> soreau, it's a small keyboard
<Kamokow> hiexpo: IIRC there is one built into the OpenOffice.org suite, however it will only work with OpenOffice.org
<soreau> pundyou: Have you checked the settings in sys>prefs>keyboard?
<pundyou> soreau, umm. No.
<ManDay> test
<ChogyDan> pundyou: have you tried Fn+del+alt+k?
<Nooneshere> Hello everyone. How are you doing?
<jaypur> nice and you
<LordXenu> hello gentlmen!!
<dnivra> !hello | LordXenu
<ubottu> LordXenu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hiexpo> ya i know there was one i had that i could just click print when on a web page and it would save it as pdf
<kawa> hi, I got ubuntu on my macbook and the only thing bugging is not having 3-finger and 4-finger move recognized, anything to fix this?
<hiexpo> is that cups
<dnivra> hiexpo: save as pdf from web? just select print instead of save as and choose "print to file"
<dnivra> hiexpo: i think that should be what you are looking for
<funalien> trism, other kernels work fine :)
<hiexpo> ok
<master_> Ccan someone help me to get my Wacom bamboo tablet to work? i need drivers and so on. just got iy :)
<lipiss> hey
<master_> hey there, sexy! <3
<pundyou> ?
<master_> just kidding
<pundyou> ChogyDan, it crashed my computer.
<master_> can someone help me to understand and follow a guide? ^^
<ravigehlot> I have dd running on root...this must be some automated process. When I execute top...I see the PID number of the running process but it does't show me what dd is actually doing behind the scenes. How do I check that?
<ChogyDan> pundyou: that's the idea.  Sorry if my warning wasn't clear enough.  It really is a last resort type thing...
<pundyou> ChogyDan, .... I want it to minimize to the desktop
<maximus_> hi
<master_> yo!
<dnivra> !hi | maximus_
<ubottu> maximus_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Nooneshere> Anyone know what this means? bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Kamokow> Nooneshere: What were you trying to run?
<epinky> pundyou:try,  CTRL+ALT+D
<switch10_> mpg123 crashes on playback.  anyone know whats up?
<maximus_> I have installed the latest version of ubuntu onto an external hard drive, but at every boot time I get the "no boot sector found on usb device" and the system boots up in vista. any ideas on why this happens?
<Nooneshere> Kamokow i am trying to connect to a friends linux machine.
<pundyou> epinky, would this work when it is frozen? (fullscreen windows game running in wine)
<master_> !sweden
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<epinky> pundyou: not sure, that's the shortcut to show desktop
<dnivra> epinky: yeah I've the same doubt as pundyou will it work when a freeze has occured?
<Kamokow> Nooneshere: Well... I dont know why it would be doing that, so I cant help, sorry :-/
<dnivra> epinky: i don't think it does; did try it out once. Ctrl + Alt + F2 is what I do.
<tstebut> Hello
<Kamokow> maximus_: Operating systems on external drive cause a bunch of problems
<Nooneshere> Kamokow thank you anyways.
<tstebut> Can somebody help with samba
<master_> Can somone help me to install drivers for my wacom tablet?
<maximus_> Kamokow: why?
<dnivra> Nooneshere: perhaps you should say what you did to cause this error. then maybe someone could help you out?
<sryque> Nooneshere: put the script you're trying to run in pastebin so someone can have a look
<pundyou> dnivra, well it doesn't work. It works now, but not when it is frozen.
<Zeonisis> What do ctrl-alt f1-f10 do?
<Kamokow> maximus_: Because usually your external drive isnt mounted by your bios
<ganymede> hello, i'm running ubuntu 9.10 but when pinging seems to be very slow as well as traceroute. when i ping, the ping times are very low (17 ms to google.com) but there's a large amount of time between pings, which is unusual. traceroutes also occur very slowly---it's about five seconds in between each line. on other computers, pings have 1 second in between and traceroutes are almost instantaneous, as expected. i've tried two different
<ganymede>  NICs on this comp and both show slow traceroutes and slow pings
<sryque> tstebut: describe the issue you're having
<Shane_> sryque: Thank you! now it boots up and displays my wallpaper on the secondary monitor as well, but i can't seem to "reach" it
<Zeonisis> What do ctrl-alt f1-f10 do?
<dnivra> pundyou: I'm really stumped as to why it's not working for you. In fact most stuff that work for me don't seem to work for most people in this support channel:).
<Alacard> If someone's got a minute, my Ubuntu 9.10 hangs on boot & I could use some insight
<fahadsadah> bye
<maximus_> Kamokow: it is very interesting that in these moredn times the bios has difficulties since in the past (my old machine) this is handled without no problems
<Kamokow> Alacard: any specific error messages?
<Alacard> none at all :(
<pundyou> dnivra, :P
<Zeonisis> What do ctrl-alt f1-f10 do?
<Izinucs> Alacard: is that after the first menu while trying to boot into the live environment or do you even see the first menu?
<jtaji> ganymede: 1 second is supposed to be default, what if you do: ping -i 1
<pundyou> dnivra, well I'll try ctrl alt d when it happens
<Nooneshere> This is my script. ssh -Y -l deskuser <IP>
<tstebut> sryque, I'm checking logs
<maximus_> Kamokow: when I boot my old system from external hdd, I have no trouble
<tstebut> And I got lib/interface.c:load_interfaces(543)
<funalien> trism, how to find uuid of the new kernel? (think)
<tstebut>   WARNING: no network interfaces found
<pundyou> Zeonisis, console
<Zeonisis> That's it?
<sryque> Shane_: thats an improvement.  its possible you will need to specify the location instead of it being relative to the default screen
<ganymede> jtaji, yes, but how does knowing that help me?
<Kamokow> maximus_: You could theoretically force it to mount
<Nooneshere> How do i input a computer ip also? I put the router as IP and then what?
<dnivra> pundyou: do tell me if Ctrl + Alt + D works ok
<tstebut> sryque, that's when starting nmbd obviously
<maximus_> But if I force the computer to boot from my external HDD, then it loads just fine
<pundyou> dnivra, ok
<Alacard> I see no menu :(  I have my boot partition on as IDE Slave chan 0, but my /home folder is on a SATA
<dnivra> pundyou: thanks
<jtaji> ganymede: umm.. did you try ping -i 1
<Kamokow> maximus_: However that would depend on your BIOS and such, so you would have to contact your computers manufacturer
<dnivra> Nooneshere: you are trying to use ssh?
<maximus_> Kamokow: force how?
<epinky> pundyou: is that a Wine problem?
<sryque> Nooneshere: if your'e using ssh, it should be username@hostname
<Izinucs> Alacard: ah.. this is after an install?
<pundyou> epinky, maybe
<ganymede> jtaji, oh sorry, i misread what you said. yeah, when i do ping -i 1, there is still a 5 second delay between pings
<Alacard> I have already installed it and it worked a few times, but now... no bueno
<epinky> pundyou: I mean it freezes whe using wine?
<pundyou> epinky, maybe the screen res, because my computer doesn't allow a lot of screen res'
<jtaji> ganymede: that's odd
<pundyou> epinky, yes
<ganymede> jtaji, 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 25141ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.717/15.372/15.806/0.443 ms
<Kamokow> maximus_: There really is no surefire way of doing it, you are better off making a small ubuntu partition (like 10 gigs) on your built in drive, then using the external drive for storage imho
<Nooneshere> I am trying to use SSH, but what do you mean Username@hostname? How do i do hostname? router then ip address or what?
<dnivra> Nooneshere: yeah it's ssh username@hostname like sryque said. also ssh server should be up and running on the host too.
<maximus_> Kamokow: I don't really get it though... since if I boot from USB stick, linux loads fine, but not the same from external HDD?
<epinky> pundyou: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528066
<ganymede> jtaji, you can see the average ping time is 15 ms but the total time for 6 packets is over 25 seconds
<Izinucs> Alacard: first test .. get into your bios and change the boot order of the two drives.. if that doesn't work put it back to where it was and most likely you'll have to fix grub (the boot loader) .. it's most likely in the wrong location.
<Izinucs> !grub2 | Alacard
<ubottu> Alacard: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Nooneshere> But what is the hostname? Its a friends computer. So do i do the router then his ip?
<trism> funalien: uuid should be the same, the uuid is of the partition, not the kernel (you can use blkid to find uuids of partitions)
<jtaji> ganymede: how about: sudo ping
<Kamokow> maximus_: Did you install the usb version on the external drive? Because that WOULD work, however, I wouldnt recommend it.
<sryque> tstebut:  if you could put the relevant data from the log/screen into a pastebin, we could have a look
<jtaji> ganymede: and/or sudo ping -i 1
<dnivra> Nooneshere: I'm PMing you; just check.
<Alacard> sounds like a plan to me, tyvm
<ganymede> jtaji, the problem is still there. and AFAIK, ping is install and suid anyway since you need to be root to send raw ICMP packets
<ganymede> jtaji, ping is installed as suid*
<pundyou> epinky, ok.
<maximus_> Kamokow: I installed linux normally onto the external hdd, but I don't see the difference! Why does the BISO mount the usb stick and not mount the HDD?
<Shane_> sryque: do you have an example of that? i assume you are talking about line 46
<jtaji> ganadist__: also only root can ping < 0.2sec interval
<pundyou> epinky, be back soon if it doesn't work. :)
<funalien> trism, thanks a lot. I'm going to try to reboot my system :D seems, it won't work :D
<jtaji> ganymede: ^^
<Kamokow> maximus_: Is the UUID setup properly in GRUB (just thought of this), because that may be causing the problem
<vaporub> have you pinged the loopback?
<jtaji> ganymede: I can't say I've ever encountered this problem
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<maximus_> Kamokow, I can not tell
<funalien> trism, but why my initrd-2.6.32.2 - 47MB???
<ganymede> jtaji, with ping -i .2, it's still 5 seconds between pings
<tstebut> sryque, thank you : http://pastebin.fr/6344
<Kamokow> maximus_: Well Im not that good with grub, however if you ask about checking your UUID's im sure someone here could help
<ganymede> jtaji, actually, let me try changing the port on my router. maybe this port is bad
<Bcool> Okay, so I want to upgrade to 9.10 however last time I tried it the internet became messed up on me. As in it would run very slow and not connect to many websites. Is their a fix for this so I can try upgrading agian?
<ganymede> jtaji, so brb
<jtaji> ganymede: could someone have setup an alias?
<jtaji> ok
<Izinucs> Leoneof`: did you install the driver you downloaded from nvidia or the one listed in Hardware Drivers section of the menu?
<ganymede> jtaji, but traceroutes are slow as well
<Alacard> Izinucs, thank you very much
<ChogyDan> Leoneof`: is the pic messed up?
<Izinucs> Alacard: did that work?
<ganymede> jtaji, and i'm the admin user here and i never set up any alias
<guideX> Thanks ubuntu guys.. Resurrected an old Dell inspiron 600m laptop for use in the front room during todays holiday party. Has a bad hdd with bad blocks and bad sectors, but ubuntu did some maintenance right off the setup dvd and installed without a problem. Not a good long term choice for the laptop, but will last the day in the front room if anyone wants to use it.
<Leoneof`> lzinucs: i tried with both, nothing new
<trism> funalien: don't know, seems kind of big (I usually don't use an initrd when I make a custom kernel, I just compile the drivers needed to access my hard drives in statically)
<vaporub> do you have any QoS on your router?
<Leoneof`> Izinucs
<maximus_> Kamokow, but listen... I have an external HDD set up with linux 8.10 and with my old desktop it works; now, if I use that drive with my laptop, it does not work - however it's the same drive
<Leoneof`> ChogyDan: it is Ubuntu, not pic
<Alacard> yeah, I was being silly I guess
<Alacard> thanks for your time, I'm up and running again
<Kamokow> maximus_: Yes, that is because you need to add the boot setup to your GRUB install on the PC
<Kamokow> maximus_: It isnt just carried around with the drive, its installed in your bios
<funalien> trism, I'll write you soon :)
<Kamokow> (to put it in laymans terms)
<Izinucs> Leoneof`: well.. most likely you're having a conflict between the ubuntu supplied driver and the one from nvidia.. before installing the nvidia binary you have to uninstall the ubuntu supplied nvidia bits.. use synaptic package manager for that.. when installing the nvidia binary you have to do it at cli with gdm shutdown..
<Izinucs> Alacard: :)
<Belinrahs> what is the terminal command to add my user to a group? I want to add user "garret" to group "fuse"
<Izinucs> Alacard: Merry Christmas (if you celebrate)
<Alacard> thanks man, you too
<sryque> Shane_ : I'm going to PM you
<maximus_> Kamokow, so ... there is no way to have an OS on an external drive that I can use anywhere without too much trouble? :(
<jtaji> Belinrahs: sudo adduser garret fuse
<Kamokow> maximus_: not really :-/
<Belinrahs> ok it says i already am...odd
<master_> Can somone help me to install drivers for my wacom tablet?
<Kamokow> maximus_: Listen, I g2g right now, sorry :-/, ask someone for help on adding a different os to grub, someone should definately be able to help. Sorry i couldnt be of more help :(
<maximus_> Kamokow, that sounds just kind of unbelivable :(
<maximus_> Kamokow, thanks
<Kamokow> maximus_: Yup, good luck ^^,
<Izinucs> master_: should just work.. if you're trying to get it functional in gimp or inkscape look in gimps settings.. there is a place to "name" the tablet and set some settings.. most people forget that.
<Leoneof`> Izinucs: any website can explain in detail?
<ganymede> jtaji, yes, i can confirm it's not the router port. i switched the ports on a router with another computer but this computer is still slow with ping and traceroute and the other pings and traceroutes fine
<master_> izinucs: the board does respong to my stylus, but the comptuer just doesn't.. it does not even recognize it
<Belinrahs> i'm using the "ipod touch 3G sync over USB without jailbreaking" tutorial on the forums, I'm at the part where I have to mount the device using "sudo ifuse /mnt/ipod/" and I get error "ERROR: the mount point specified does not exist"
<Izinucs> Leoneof`: probably.. I haven't searched.. I"m at work now and about to be kicked out for the day otherwise I'd walk you though it..
<vaporub> ganymede: try pinging without dns (ping -n)
<Izinucs> master_: in what program?
<ganymede> vaporub, you're a genius...it works as expected
<Izinucs> master_: or  no program ... just as an additional mouse type control?
<master_> izinucs: well. just the OS. it should be possible to use it as a mouse right?
 * ganymede smacks forehead
<vaporub> yep... always dns :)
<master_> i cant even move the mouse with the stylus, izinucs
<dorne> My usb mouse went of fritz just now :/ , are there any logs that can help me diagnose why I'm having this problem again and again?
<jtaji> ganymede: doh... I recently started using google's dns servers
<Izinucs> master_: yep..  there's lots of threads on the forums about wacom.. it's really not that tough to get it working.. check out and search for your wacom model or generically in www.ubuntuforums.org
<ChogyDan> dorne: dmesg
 * Izinucs wishes everyone celebrating a Merry Christmas.. signing off.
<master_> izinucs: alright man, thanks for your time, have an awesome xmas!
<sryque> tstebut:  I'll have to see your smb.conf
<dorne> I'll try that, thanks
<funalien> trism, it works! ЖВ
<chadi> does ubuntu support touch screen laptops?
<funalien> trism, but too slowly and with many errors :D
<trism> funalien: at least it worked, what sort of errors?
<funalien> trism, let me see. First: nvidia-kernel-module not found
<ganymede> vaporub, jtaji: the solution was to change the hosts line in /etc/nsswitch.conf so that "mdns" occurs after "dns". apparently, ping and traceroute resolve names in a way that slows them down but nothing else exhibited this effect with the misconfigured /etc/nsswitch.conf
<agni109> Merry Christmas everyone
<two> :)
<vaporub> gj ganymede
<vaporub> worth taking note of that
<ganymede> vaporub, jtaji : thanks for pushing me in the right direction
<funalien> trism, which log file should i look for?
<dnivra> Wow half hour past midnight; merry christmas to all(whether you celebrate or not:))
<trism> funalien: dmesg will probably give you the best info (/var/log/messages)
<monkill> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<funalien> trism, no errors, luckily. But I can't set the real resolution for my display
<tstebut> Sorry, been disconnected
<dorne> is there any way to get my usb mouse to start working again? only my usb mouse is affected. The power is there, the mouse on screen just won't move
<tstebut> sryque what can you tell about it ?
<trism> funalien: been a while since I built a custom kernel for ubuntu, but I used to have to reinstall the nvidia drivers with each new kernel. Now they are automatically built with DKMS, but I'm not sure how to enable that for a custom kernel.
<jackson> where in PA mewshi
<funalien> trism, anyway, thanks a lot, it's my first kernel, I've ever built
<TangentCollision> hey, I can't get UNR to install, it keeps telling me that it cannot mount /dev/loop1 to /cow
<TangentCollision> so I'm assuming it's trying to mount a CD to the /cow directory, but there's no CD involved
<Dr_Willis> cow? thats the name of my pc! :)
<bastidrazor> cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\]
<bastidrazor> sorry, .. kids attack
<epinky> bastidrazor: lol
<trism> funalien: you could try something like sudo dkms build -m nvidia; sudo dkms install -m nvidia; that should rebuild and install the nvidia module for the running kernel (assuming that is your custom kernel)
<trism> oops, too slow
<TangentCollision> is there a channel specifically for UNR?
<epinky> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<mizerydearia> `ps aux|grep X` returns /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-wyJVhH/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<mizerydearia> I would like to add -logverbose 9.  Where can I configure this so X starts with that verbosity for logs?
<funalien> trism, is it possible to compile a kernel, whick would boot in 10 seconds?
<funalien> trism, default kernel boots in 41 seconds, my in 45
<Dr_Willis> Talking about kernel time.. or the time for the whole os?
<jelly-bean> heeyy
<trism> funalien: couldn't really say, I'm not one who tries to optimize the boot process much, I don't mind taking a few sips of coffee while I wait
<epinky> Dr_Willis: yesterday you were talking about an ARM Smartbook, is it available for sale?
<funalien> trism, :)
<TangentCollision> AGHAGAMH
<_diablo> hey, can anyone here help me with an acidrip problem please? It can't load the dvd to find my crop ratio although it loads the chapters
<Dr_Willis> epinky:  ive not found any. I Thought i saw some web site that had mini-arm-gizmos that had ubuntu. but i cant even find the site any more
<_diablo> any help would be very much appreciated
<TangentCollision> I can't get ubuntu netbook to install, what the hell is this?
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  what are you installing exactly a, and how.  ?
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<epinky> Dr_Willis: oh,  I'd love to buy one, thank you
<TangentCollision> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to install OEM from ubuntu netbook remix, but it tells me...one sec, it's about to tell me again
<Dr_Willis> installing via cd? flash drive? how did ya make the cd or flash drive..
<TangentCollision> Dr_Willis: "Gave up waiting for root device."
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how/what 'OEM' means in this case. :)
<trevor> why does my internet connection keep disconnecting when i start up deluge....it only happens on ubuntu
<TangentCollision> flash drive via unetbootin, also tried flash drive via the iso and "make usb install" on the CD
<TangentCollision> there was an OEM install method which would probably be my best bet.
<_diablo> Can anyone help me with my mplayer problem please?
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  an alternative way is make a flash drive with grub2 and use grub2 to boot the iso. But somthing sounds weird..
<TangentCollision> Dr_Willis: that would not help
<TangentCollision> the actual boot from live kernel is borked
<TangentCollision> and the MD5 checks out and everything
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524780
<_diablo> Anyone willing to help?
<wolter> hi.. I have an mp3 connected to line in, but my computer won't play it back
<wolter> and it isn't muted
<chilli0> Hi
<chilli0> How can I auto unlock my keyring with out having to login ?
<tolpico> I've installed phpmyadmin from synaptic. How can I access it? http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ does not work.
<skyl> someone might be able to tell me how to switch to apache prefork gracefully with minimum downtime?
<plustax> can someone try vncing into my machine? I want to test to see if I set this up correctly
<SirStan> Did anyone ever release a FOSS 'receiver' for iTunes (ie, allow a ubuntu machine to show up as an audio recipient in iTunes)?
<SirStan> plustax: pm me details.
<epinky> Leoneof`: I think the other day someone had the same problem, he/she "solved" it installing 10.04 Alpha 1, I know it's not a solution, however it could be considerede as a last resource
<Leoneof`> epinky: thank you :)
<blackstar_> hello people i need some help reporting a problem
<chilli0> How can I auto unlock my keyring with out having to login ?
<Enzo_01> :)
<blackstar_> i need to report a problem with my Toshiba Satellite M505, is issue with the ACPI my fan does not  turn on i have to suspended and then wake it up back for it to work
<Enzo_01> TangentCollision, thanks for support
<blackstar_> also my computer keeps hheating up
<_diablo> well, thanks anyway...
<TangentCollision> I can't describe how irritated I am
<Enzo_01> finally i turned on my wifi
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: no problem I suppose>
<sixhat> Merry Xmas 4 All....
<Enzo_01> the problem was, that i haven`t drivers
<SirStan> left 4 xmas
<Kevin-Gilbert> i need help with modding my iphone, anyone know how?
<TangentCollision> Kevin-Gilbert: get the hell out
<TangentCollision> .
<Enzo_01> i pluged the mini on ethernet and update drivers, and now it`s work
<TangentCollision> this is not #iphone
<TangentCollision> Enzo_01: cool
<Enzo_01> now it is real xmas present :)
<blackstar_> i need to report a problem with my Toshiba Satellite M505, is issue with the ACPI my fan does not  turn on i have to suspended and then wake it up back for it to work, also my computer keeps heating up whenever i check my sensors
<Enzo_01> mary christmas all
<bit_bucket> Kevin-Gilbert which os?
<TangentCollision> I feel like punching babies...
<chilli0> TangentCollision, Cute ?
<TangentCollision> I really wish that moblin worked on the eeepc 700
<chilli0> Then make it work =P
<TangentCollision> then I wouldn't have to deal with over-easy installs that fill your harddrive up with assloads of pointless stuff
<TangentCollision> chilli0: processor archetecture is not my strong point
<chilli0> Ah
<chilli0> Not a big fan of ubuntu
<TangentCollision> not the GUI/"UserFriendly" side
<UbuntU__> hi all
<milkmas> install 9.1.0 x64 desktop install cd keeps hanging after i select time zone and click next
<chilli0> Ah ok
<TangentCollision> good little server
<UbuntU__> i have a serious probleme with zope
<TangentCollision> not so good for minimal freaking INSTALLS
<dios_mio> i love ubuntu
<chilli0> I prefer debian for cli / server
<UbuntU__> he can't run after installation
<TangentCollision> UbuntU__: who can't?
<UbuntU__> zope2
<Kevin-Gilbert> if you love it so much why don't you marry it!
<TangentCollision> who is zope2?
<chilli0> TangentCollision,  A program ?
<bit_bucket> i would marry fedora
<UbuntU__> a software
<UbuntU__> it can't run after installtion
<TangentCollision> UbuntU__: then it's an IT
<TangentCollision> not a HE
<TangentCollision> fuck it
<UbuntU__> yes i changed it
<chilli0> lol
<shadenzo> happy christamas to all the persons in the chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<chilli0> UbuntU__,  Any errors ? how are you trying to start it
<UbuntU__> i did /etc/init.d/zope2.10 start
<chilli0> UbuntU__,  And ?
<UbuntU__> and i got starting zope instance fail
<chilli0> What does the logs say
<pradeep> anyone knows how to use wget with POST parameters
<tolpico> Hello, how do i login as root in terminal mode (ctr+alt+f1)? Thanks.
<chilli0> pradeep,   think that it has to be pointed at the file
<fengor> pradeep: --post-data=string
<ortsvorsteher> tolpico: why you need to login as root? try sudo...
<fengor> or --post-file=file
<chilli0> tolpico, username = root
<fengor> see also: man wget
<chilli0> password may be blank or what ever you set it as
<duffydack> which driver is better, bcm43xx or broadcom STA wireless?
<duffydack> I seem to have both evailable
<pradeep> fengor, how do u specify the field name
<Lemon`> When I plug my external VGA monitor into my Eee PC 1008HA (using the mini vga adapter) both screans turn black and a curser is visible on the external display but I can't move it (nor do anything else) and have to force shutdown the netbook. Any ideas?
<bastidrazor> tolpico: you don't. use your username and use sudo for root permissions on a command.
<duffydack> available*
<bastidrazor> !sudo | tolpico
<ubottu> tolpico: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fengor> pradeep: the same as in get?
<fengor> name=value?
<vaporub> tolpico: sudo -i
<pradeep> fengor, there s a text box named rid, the value of that text box is to sent using POST
<nat2610> is there some known repository that host qt 4.6 (the current version is ubuntu is 4.5)
<tolpico> ortsvorsteher, chilli0, bastidrazor ubottu vaporub thanks logged in with my username and then "sudo -i" thanks
<milkmas> is there any way to do a text only install from the standard install CD?
<blackstar_> hello every one.  ... i need some help with my Toshiba Laptop M505, my fan does not turn on ... i have to suspend and then wake up for it to turn on.    look's like it's something with the acpi
<Kevin-Gilbert> blackstar_: add water
<blackstar_> i'm sorry?
<Kevin-Gilbert> heard it helps
<blakkheim> nat2610: ubuntu isn't exactly the most up to date distro
<Flannel> milkmas: Not the desktop, just the alternate
<Flannel> Kevin-Gilbert: When helping, please be helpful.
<AJC_Z0> milkmas: Did you try booting "linux text"?
<Lemon`> When I plug my external VGA monitor into my Eee PC 1008HA (using the mini vga adapter) both screans turn black and a curser is visible on the external display but I can't move it (nor do anything else) and have to force shutdown the netbook. Any ideas?
<AJC_Z0> Kevin-Gilbert: Love your music. Sorry to hear about your death, but way to go!
<Kevin-Gilbert> AJC_Z0: I've come back to grace the world with more sweet guitar skills.
<blackstar_> does any one know how to make a fan work on a laptop running linux
<epinky> !fan | blackstar_
<ubottu> blackstar_: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<AJC_Z0> blackstar_: I find that running a distributed.net client usually gets it working
<Silence_> Heya
<blackstar_> epinky yes
<Silence_> Trying to completely bomb my disk before I install again... I can't remove the swap partition using gparted... how can I do this?
<blakkheim> Silence_: are you using a livecd
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  boot a live cd and use gparted..
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  or just not worry about it.
<Decepticon> how do i sync the time on cli with time.nist.gov
<Silence_> I am using a usb stick created using the USB Startup Disk Creator
<blackstar_> my fan does not turn on when i boot my computer
<Dr_Willis> why do you feel the need to delete  the swap partition?  You coul duse the fdisk command to delete it also if you wanted
<blackstar_> i have to suspended it the  wake it up
<Silence_> Dr_Willis: I'd like it to be completely clean. How would I do this using FDISK?
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  run fdisk, and use the d)elete feature
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  the W)rite changes to disk
<max_kolc> help
<St-Lemur> Hi, I just upgraded to Karmic and X fails to start. Message is "FATAL: Module nvidia not found"
<Dr_Willis> then rebioot. :)
<Silence_> Hrm.
<Dr_Willis> fdisk is tghe old-skool partioner tool
<Dr_Willis> People just dont realize they need to 'write' changes to disk. :)
<nat2610> blakkheim, which is why I asked my question ... but 4.6 is recent and most of the distro don't have it yet... so I can't really blame anyone at this point
<Silence_> Well, says I have /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 as the swap, yet fdisk /dev/sda2 gives me unable to open /dev/sda2
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  you DONT do fdisk /dev/sda2
<Dr_Willis> You use 'sda'
<przemek_> ??
<blackstar_> ubuttu thanks for the help but i get a error message whenever i run that command
<nat2610> Silence_, what do you expect to do doing fdisk on a swap
<przemek_> ??
<Silence_> same deal
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  then you are doing somtuing wrong..
<Silence_> nat2610: I'd like to wipe my disk.
<Dr_Willis> Silence_:  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<nat2610> Silence_, man swapon
<Silence_> there we go
<blakkheim> nat2610: gentoo has it :)
<switch10_> Silence_: is it unmounted?  it needs to be unmounted to edit anything  you may need to use a LiveCD
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: So install the nvidia module
<Dr_Willis> fdisk can delete mounted stuff.. :) but a crash of the OS normally happens soon afer you do that. :)
<jabagawee> i know linux normally caches as much in ram as possible, but right now my computer is showing 31% actual ram usage and 5% cached. i have 6GB of memory, so what is about 2GB being used for? i have almost nothing open.
<CyberGabber> blackstar_:Try this: Disconnect the ac-adaptor, remove the battery, so the laptop has NO pwer at all. Wait for about 1 min. Now place battery, start laptop, see if fan works than. Sometimes this kind of procedure will help.
<switch10_> Silence_: sorry omit that...
<TheCowboy> neone here know ne redhat enterpise
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: where did it go?
<Silence_> k thanks guys, I think I have it.
<nat2610> blakkheim, and opensuse too .... so I'm happy for them, now I need to address my problem with 75% of the other distro, starting with ubuntu ... since it's kind of more popular than all the other distro
<duffydack> does anyone elses wireless using bcm43/sta driver in karmic when downloading for extended period of time, it starts to slow down, then stop for a second tehn go again... its not my internet as i keep testing with wired and its constant speed...
<TheCowboy> any redhat enterprise people here?
<epinky> TheCowboy: join #rhel channel
<TheCowboy> thx
<Dr_Willis> TheCowboy:  why would there be?
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: It was removed during the upgrade since it's tainted
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: OK.
<St-Lemur> I'll have a go at putting it back in.
<epalm> suggested tool for extracting audio from a video?
<blakkheim> epalm: ffmpeg
<switch10_> epalm: avidemux
<basicxman> asdfghjkl;'
<epalm> switch10_, i have avidemux open here.  not sure how to do it though...
<basicxman> Yesss keyboard works properly in 9.10
<switch10_> epalm: http://avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Save_only_audio
<hikenboot> if ssh will not take a user password , and the password of the user is known what does this mean (note its not the root user
<blakkheim> hikenboot: use ssh -v and pastebin the output
<switch10_> hikenboot: the user name is wrong??
<Sofia> I am trying to install 9.10. I have a dual boot XP/8.10 and I formatted the ubuntu partition. I am now running 9.10 live cd. At the "prepare disk space" screen it says "This computer has no operating system on it." Why?
<azooz> hi
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185" should get you on the right path
<hikenboot> blakkheim, the -v switch doesnt exist
<S0LIDUS> How can i install tripwire on hardy server?
<hikenboot> its open ssh
<epinky> Sofia: is your hard disk recognized?
<blakkheim> hikenboot: -v means verbose and it is a valid switch when calling ssh
<bradpitt> goodnight everybody.. and merry christmas :-)
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: when I put that in it says it wants to remove 11 packages including gnome-volume-manager{u}, that doesn't sound healthy...
<Sofia> epinky: yes
<epinky> Sofia:can you see your partitions?
<hikenboot> this is the output of ssh -v http://pastebin.ca/1726203
<Koganei> I've heard of a program a couple of months ago that would make a shell permanently open in ubuntu, which you could slide in/out with a keybinding (like ` or ~)
<Sofia> epinky: if I select "Specify partitions manually", I can see all of them
<blakkheim> hikenboot: i mean.. ssh -v user@server
<Koganei> but I can't remember what it's called
<hoelk> tilda
<hoelk> guake
<hoelk> yakuake
<hoelk> all those
<Koganei> sweet
<Koganei> thanks
<hoelk> (some probably missspelled)
<hoelk> ;)
<FloodBot2> hoelk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epinky> Sofia: MBR was not cleaned ? I mean, can you boot as usually, right?
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: That sounds dodgy, but you probably still want to do it. Sound stuff in Gnome changed in 9.10 so your update probably left some cruft
<Sofia> epinky: I think so. I just formatted the ubuntu partition using gparted live cd
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: OK
<epinky> Sofia: can you reboot and try?, just to make sure MBR was not touched
<Sofia> epinky: ok, trying now...
<hikenboot> http://pastebin.ca/1726207
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: Oh, it's worse than I thought. "Failed to load the nvidia kernel module".
<Hilikus> how do i change the actions allowed from my multimedia keys on my keyboard?
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: My preference on all platforms* is to never upgrade across major releases. The effort involved in the troublesome small differences between a clean install and upgrade almost always exceed the effort of a clean install, configure and data restore
<halvor> hello
<switch10_> Hilikus: system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<yoshio_2211> hello
<blakkheim> hikenboot: looks like you are running it as root and there may be a misconfiguration on the server side
<switch10_> Hilikus: not every keyboards multimedia keys work though..
<Hilikus> switch10_: that lets me map keys to predefined actions. i want to map to CUSTOM actions
<switch10_> Hilikus: No.  you can link any key combo to any command you want.  click on add on the bottom...
<hikenboot> blakkheim, any idea what that misconfiguration might be
<Sofia> epinky: Strange! I can still boot in ubuntu and in XP!
<blakkheim> hikenboot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH might help. you might want to setup public key authentication instead of using passwords. can you pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server?
<epinky> Sofia: can you explain to me what you want to do?
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: You other easy option of to change the driver from "nvidia" to "nv" or even "vesa" in xorg.conf, or easier just remove xorg.conf
<javier> i have a proble with my xubuntu
<switch10_> Hilikus: did you get it?
<Sofia> epinky: I want to install Karmic from scratch AND still be able to dual-boot in XP
<Silence_> Hey
<javier> im working at 800 x 600
<Silence_> K, now...
<Hilikus> switch10_: oh yea! thanks!
<switch10_> Hilikus: sure
<javier> how can i increase resolution to 1200
<Silence_> Trying to burn a windows XP install disk, and when it's done burning, I try to open it (after ejecting and reinserting it again), and I get Can't mount, Bad Superblock.
<javier> I recomend to use an alternate CD for installing ubuntu
<Sofia> epinky: Btw, ubuntu doesn't really boot, it just shows the loading screen. WHich means that boot sector is ok, right?
<hikenboot> blakkheim http://pastebin.ca/1726213
<switch10_> javier: system>prefs>display
<javier> yes.. i think
<javier> only 800*600
<javier> no more
<epinky> Sofia: yep, but GRUB v1 is on it, Karmic uses Grub2
<javier> i work with an intel card
<Silence_> I am using Brasero to burn the disk, would it be better to use something else?
<javier> silence, no brasero is good
<Silence_> Well then...
<switch10_> javier: sounds like you need to get drivers for that card.  whats the model
<Silence_> I've used this iso before, so I know it's goood.
<javier> i dont know
<spydmobile> Hi Folks, I just lost my critical netbook, its UNR karmic and halts with a kernel panic, nothing I do has helped, is there someone who might be able to assist me?
<javier> do i need propertary drives?
<switch10_> javier:  sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: I think I fixed it. The new kernel needed to be told how to work with nvidia
<javier> do i have to modify xorg
<switch10_> javier: maybe..  depends on the card
<St-Lemur> so sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` followed by sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<Sofia> epinky: I was told that I should be able to do what I want without messing with grub. Grub2 will be automatically installed. Or not?
<switch10_> javier: you prob wont have to modify anything
<AJC_Z0> javier: Try removing your xorg.conf if you have one. If that doesn't help, try generating one with "X -configure"
<St-Lemur> I will reboot and see if it sticks but I've got a working gnome
<djali> i would like to find the proces of a program which is listening on port 6667 please and the pid
<AJC_Z0> St-Lemur: Glad to hear it
<switch10_> javier: install that program and run it and find out what kind of card you have
<djali> how do i do that?
<blakkheim> hikenboot: i redid a little bit of it, replace it with this one. http://pastebin.ca/1726216 then restart the ssh server and do ssh -v username@server
<REVURB> can someone help me with a extensive backup operation ?
<Silence_> Any ideas here? My end to this means is to dual boot XP alongside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> djali:  6667 looks like an IRC port to me
<bastidrazor> switch10_: javier84 or you could use lspci | grep VGA
<REVURB> Is there a way to change the actuall timeout rate of R:0 ?  (retry before fail) for corrupt files ?  (not the actual number of retries before it stops the process but the number of milliseconds it takes before it stops the initial one )
<djali> Dr_Willis: yes some1 has hacked my box and has changed the proces name
<epinky> Sofia: maybe that's the problem, I suggest you to "fixmbr" (clean GRUB from MBR, and restore XP NT-loader) and retry runnin LiveCD
<maco> djali: "sudo netstat -anp | grep 6667" i think
<djali> maco: thank you
<switch10_> Silence_: how far are you?  make sure xp is installed first
<Silence_> switch10_: I am failing at burning the XP disk -_-
<switch10_> Silence_: windows will overwrite grub
<switch10_> Silence_: is it an ISO?
<Silence_> twice now, I have a cd with a bad superblock.
<Silence_> Yes.
<amelcic> is there any site with guids for msn on irssi ?
<switch10_> Silence_: before you burn, go into preferences in your burning program and burn at the lowest possible speed
<REVURB> silence DVDDisaster
<Silence_> switch10_: will try
<Sofia> epinky: can you explain a bit more, please? Do I just run fixmbr from command line or what?
<REVURB> DVDDisaster 0.9
<REVURB> or whatever
<REVURB> !
<Silence_> REVURB: is that available in the repos?
<mmarc__> hi
<REVURB> no idea , but its the best thing since sliced bread
<Marcham89> Hello
<St-Lemur> AJC_Z0: Yup, works!
<mmarc__> do we have java 5?
<Dixet> f
<jussi01> !info sun-java5
<REVURB> to bad i can't use it on regular HDD's
<ubottu> Package sun-java5 does not exist in karmic
<REVURB> ..   /SSD's
<REVURB> could someone PLEASE tell me
<REVURB> is there a way to change the actuall timeout rate of R:0 ?  (retry before fail) for corrupt files ?  (not the actual number of retries before it stops the process but the number of milliseconds it takes before it stops the initial one )
<mmarc__> yeah, I also cannot find sun-java5
<mmarc__> !info sun-java5-jdk
<REVURB> I'm doing a masive recovery operation and i really need help
<ubottu> Package sun-java5-jdk does not exist in karmic
<epinky> Sofia: that's Windows stuff, I think there's Rescue Mode in XP where you can restore mbr issuing fixmbr command, maybe you can find more help on ho to restore MBR in ##windows channel
<maco> !info sun-java5-jre jaunty
<jpds> mmarc__: I think it was removed.
<spydmobile> Hi Folks, my netbook just crashed and keeps crashing, the data is intact but it wont boot. its UNR karmic and halts with a kernel panic, is there someone who might be able to assist troubleshooting it?
<ubottu> sun-java5-jre (source: sun-java5): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 (jaunty), package size 7269 kB, installed size 16144 kB
<maco> mmarc__: jaunty is the last release with 5
<Marcham89> All of a sudden I can no longer connect to my wireless network. It keeps asking me for my password even when i know its right. Every other device can connect to it. (WPA) Any ideas?
<Silence_> spydmobile: try to get a livecd or liveusb up and running.
<yoshio_2211> my ubuntu installation says it cannot find the live filesystem
<mmarc__> jpds, maco: thanks, are we able to borrow 5th from jaunty repos?
<zcat[1]> epinky:  there's an mbr package which installs a 'generic' mbr (useful for making bootable usb drives etc..)
<yoshio_2211> ive reburned the iso many times
<yoshio_2211> any ideas?
<maco> mmarc__: i suppose so
<blakkheim> hikenboot: i have to go afk for a bit, if you need more ssh help feel free to pm me
<Flannel> yoshio_2211: You're trying to install Ubuntu?
<yoshio_2211> yes
<switch10_> Silence_: how is that cd coming?
<mmarc__> maco: ok, I'll give a try, thanks
<REVURB> silence dvd disaster is the shit!
<jpds> mmarc__: Sun don't provide support for it, but you're free to do so.
<zcat[1]> !info mbr
<yoshio_2211> ive tried many ways
<Silence_> switch10_: burning at 10x atm
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<spydmobile> Silence_ : Yes, I have a couple, I have Gparted live on stick, UNR karmix on stick and slax on stick they all run fine, I just really dont know how to troubleshoot the issue....
<itachi_linux> mmmmmm... i have question
<switch10_> REVURB: what is that?
<Sofia> epinky: Does it matter that I have a separate boot partition?
<yoshio_2211> wut shud i do
<soreau> ! language | REVURB
<ubottu> REVURB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> yoshio_2211: Try the alternate CD instead of the desktop CD, also verify the md5 of the CD after you download (also, verify the CD from the boot menu after you've burned it too)
<REVURB> oh sorry soreau
<REVURB> forgot
<yoshio_2211> ive tried that
<REVURB> won't happen again
<Silence_> Hah.
<mmarc__> jpds: ok, thanks
<yoshio_2211> the alternate says
<yoshio_2211> it cannot mount cd
<itachi_linux> !info ubuntuone
<ubottu> Package ubuntuone does not exist in karmic
<djali> hello that dint' work, i would like to know what program is runin on port 6667 on my ubuntu please
<yoshio_2211> after it loaded from cd
<yoshio_2211> -.-
<FloodBot2> yoshio_2211: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<REVURB> !info dvddisaster
<ubottu> Package dvddisaster does not exist in karmic
<itachi_linux> !info gnome-session
<ubottu> gnome-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<Flannel> yoshio_2211: Does the CD verify from the check CD boot menu entry?
<Marcham89> Any ideas about fixing my wifi issue... cant seem to fix it myself. :)
<epinky> Sofia: you want a fresh install and you are using XP then I guess it does not matter
<Silence_> !info dvd-disaster
<ubottu> Package dvd-disaster does not exist in karmic
<itachi_linux> bah....
<Silence_> meh.
<REVURB> bah
<yoshio_2211> it wont even load
<Flannel> yoshio_2211: You don't get to a boot menu at all?
<maryellen> hi
<switch10_> REVURB: what is it?
<REVURB> !teach karmic  DVD-Disaster is the poo
<zcat[1]> !info dvdisaster
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> dvdisaster (source: dvdisaster): data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72~rc1-1 (karmic), package size 426 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<jpds> REVURB: Please stop.
<yoshio_2211> no i got to the boot menu but none of the options work except boot from first drive
<Sofia> epinky: ok, ty!
<itachi_linux> ubottu, n00b :P
<epinky> Sofia: np
<Flannel> yoshio_2211: Alright.  Can you verify the md5 of the iso file itself?
<maryellen> hi
<Flannel> !md5 | yoshio_2211
<ubottu> yoshio_2211: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yoshio_2211> how do i do that?
<yoshio_2211> oh ok thanks ill try that but ive already downloaded the same thing about 5 times
<Silence_> BTW, Ubuntu team, great work. Loving 9.10
<yoshio_2211> ive tried on other computers and they work fine
<maryellen> hi
<itachi_linux> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<itachi_linux> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<itachi_linux> maryellen, hi
<itachi_linux> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Marcham89> All of a sudden I can no longer connect to my wireless network. It keeps asking me for my password even when i know its right. Every other device can connect to it. (WPA) Any ideas?
<mmarc__> nice guide here about adding jaunty repos to get java5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289730
<maryellen> hi
<switch10_> REVURB: so dvd disaster works??  does it work with scratched dvd's??
<hikenboot> blakkheim, I want to start by thanking you for your time. It did end up authenticating but it prompted for a password 3 times then it prompted for user1@host which did authenticate on the second try ( I think i miss-typed this users password on the second to last attempt
<REVURB> yes yes yes yes yes yes
<REVURB> omfg yes
<Silence_> Well, my problem isn't with a scratched/ruined disk
<soreau> REVURB: Even with acronyms, please be more careful..
<maryellen> hi
<switch10_> REVURB: that is pretty cool, im getting this...
<jpds> mmarc__: Be sure to read the last post too. ;)
<REVURB> you are welcome
<Silence_> goose!
<Silence_> erm
<REVURB> duck
<Marcham89> All of a sudden I can no longer connect to my wireless network. It keeps asking me for my password even when i know its right. Every other device can connect to it. (WPA) Any ideas?
<Sofia> I have a dual boot system with XP and Ubuntu 8.10. I want to install Karmic from scratch AND still be able to dual-boot in XP. Any help?
<goose[PC]> EntityReborn?
<WinterWeaver> I'm trying to use the Disk utility to format a USB disk but I keep getting erros
<mmarc__> jpds: yeah, I need it for particular purpose: it seems one app can't work with java6
<REVURB> I am doing a big recovery process , I have tried UnstoppableCoppier , but that doesn't use the -p  switch , does anyone have any suggestions ?
<REVURB> :(
<soreau> Sofia: So just install over the 8.10 partition. It  properly setup grub for you during the install
<EntityReborn> Jeesh
<switch10_> REVURB:have you tried back in time??
<WinterWeaver> getting this error when I try to format a usb disk (to make it bootable) http://smoeboe.pastebin.com/d1c95b013 .... can someone assist?
<EntityReborn> Darn it.
<REVURB> whats that switch10_  ?
<REVURB> Is it a recovery program ?
<itachi_linux> i quit :P
<EntityReborn> switch10_: burning it at 10x didn't help either
<switch10_> REVURB: yes
<REVURB> well i need something that will  do   R:0  - negative
<Sofia> soreau: I am using the live cd now. Can you please tell me what to do, ah, step-by step? thanks in advance!
<REVURB> meaning I need something someway to change the default timeout rate of either the kernel or the command
<REVURB> because i have waaaaaaaaaaaaay to many bad blocks
<switch10_> EntityReborn: i burn mine at 4x.  What is the error you are getting?
<REVURB> So far I have successfuly recovered atleast  50% of the disc
<always_smile> hello there everyone,hope all are doing alright,anyone knows how I can get vlc,realplayer plugins for google chrome,thank you
<REVURB> :)
<soreau> Sofia: Do you see the Install icon on the desktop?
<chris231989_> chrome has plugins?
<hikenboot> blakkheim, i just saw your post that you have to step away. Thanks again for your help. If you could answer 2 questions it would be helpful (when your free) 1) why does it fail on the "password' prompt 3 times when ssh to the local host 2) what did you change in that config that i first sent to you?
<Tiders> How is Ubuntu Netbook remix
<adante> hi guys
<adante> i just upgraded to 9.10
<adante> now when i boot it kernel panics with a "not syncing - out of memory and no killable processes" error
<adante> is it likely that i can get this fixed without spending 10 hours on it?
<Tiders> adante, I have a fix that would take you about 10-20 minutes
<REVURB> it would seem mondo backup  and mondo rescue  are good programs but i don't know how to install them , they are giving me issues
<adante> Tiders: shoot
<soreau> adante: If you have the option of reinstalling fresh, that would probably be easiest
<spydmobile> My UNR Karmic Netbook is crashing on boot with kernel panic, seems that /sbin/init is giving error - error while loading shared libraries libdbus-1.so.3 - no such file or directory - I have alt boot disks - but dont know how to troubleshoot this.
<adante> soreau: i kind of liked my setup and would prefer to avoid that if possible
<Tiders> adante, First all you need to do is put in a Ubuntu live CD then click "Install ubuntu 9.04"
<Sofia> soreau: I booted with live cd and chose Install Ubuntu. At the "prepare disk space" screen it says "This computer has no operating system on it." Should I choose "Specify partitions manually"?
<matt2254> I'm trying to get my x100p modem working.  I installed the zaptel package, but it doesn't seem to have any kernel modules in it... [this is a common modem used with asterisk]
<soreau> Sofia: It's booted on the computer that has xp and 8.10 installed on it's hard drive?
<Tiders> Sofia, Is it supposed to see another Operating System?
<Sofia> soreau: yes. But I have formatted the 8.10 partition
<soreau> adante: Which kernel version are you booting?
<darthanub> can someone please try to dcc me a text file?
<DaZ> Sofia: always do partitioning manually
<plustax> so is anyone experienced with ubuntu and using webcams in stickam?
<adante> soreau: i guess whatever was in 9.10
<DaZ> it's much safer [;
<soreau> Sofia: Did you verify you didn't inadvertently nuke the xp partition as well?
<plustax> I am having some major issues with stickam ever since I started using ubuntu
<soreau> adante: Dont guess
<Sofia> Tiders: Shouldn't it be able to see XP? I can still boot in XP
<Tiders> soreau, Doesnt every 9.10 release have the same kernel......
<Tiders> Sofia, Yeah it should be seeing it
<soreau> Tiders: He said it was an upgrade. I've seen cases were they upgraded but were still booting an old kernel
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> What's the right codec for wmal?
<adante> soreau: 2.6.31-16
<Tiders> soreau, Oh I see... I didnt hear the upgrade part... In that case sometimes the old kernel still shows up in GRUb and he may be selecting the old one
<trism> Sofia: it said the same thing when I clean installed 9.10, even though it has both 9.04 and XP on there, but it detected XP fine after I selected the partitions manually
<soreau> adante: Well that looks like the right kernel for 9.10 afaict, that was my only idea though
<EntityReborn> SO, I'm kinda getting pissed off.
<Sofia> trism: good, ty
<Umeaboy> Why is it impossible to install codecs for each format one by one?
<Umeaboy> That should be an option.
<switch10_> EntityReborn: have you tried another burning program?
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  go to the mplayer homepage and get them  then
<Sofia> trism: can you please help me configure the partitions?
<Umeaboy> Dr_Willis: For Totem?
<switch10_> EntityReborn: always burn ISO's at the lowest possible speed to ensure no errors
<EntityReborn> switch10_: looking for one I can install on my live USB now
<Dr_Willis> totem can use the w32codecs i do belive.. personally I rarely use totem. its rather.. bad in many ways
<EntityReborn> basically, the error is isofs_fill_super: get root inode failed
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  mplayer and vlc beat totem by a very large margin
<trism> Sofia: you said you already had 8.10 on there right? can't you just select the root and swap partitions from that? (and /home if you have it)
<mobi-sheep> Umeaboy: Try VLC
<Umeaboy> mobi-sheep: Yeah. Tried that.
<AlexIte> Does anyone use ubuntu server?
<Umeaboy> I'm running 64-bit.
<Sofia> trism: no, i formatted the 810 partition.
<always_smile> anyone knows how to get VLC,realyplayer plugins for google chrome?
<darthanub> AlexIte, #ubuntu-server guys do
<bastidrazor> AlexIte: everyone does in #ubuntu-server
<switch10_> EntityReborn: a lot of people like K3b
<trism> Sofia: it should still be there though unless you deleted it...
<EntityReborn> switch10_: I don't have the space for that on my USB
<AlexIte> thanks
<darthanub> can someone please try to dcc me a text file?
<SirStan> this is the intarweb 2.0 and u want dcc?
<switch10_> EntityReborn: I never liked it much.  gnome baker works well..
<IdleOne> darthanub: on the way
<Sofia> trism: yes, the partition is there. So, I right click on it, select change and use as what?
<EntityReborn> switch10_: what is the package name... I can't install it from software center
<Sofia> trism: "ext3 journaling file system"?
<switch10_> EntityReborn: go here http://appnr.com/?search=burn+cd
<trism> Sofia: up to you, you may want to use ext4 (it is a bit quicker when it has to fsck)
<switch10_> appnr.com is awesome
<EntityReborn> k
<darthanub> IdleOne, thanks, confirms my setup is broekn:(
<Sofia> trism: ok, and mount point? "/"?
<sean_koosa89> Let's say I have about 2MB of static data (images, css, js) and I need to serve about 1TB worth of it per month to users who visit this site.  What's the cheapest (but still fast) way to serve 1TB worth of static data  per month?  AWS S3?  Dedicated server with lighttpd or nginx? shared hosting?
<EntityReborn> erm...
<EntityReborn> weird
<EntityReborn> "Enabling Universe Failed"
<EntityReborn> -_-
<trism> Sofia: yep
<EntityReborn> I'll install to HD then go from there
<erpo> I installed the celestia package in ubuntu 9.10 but some textures are missing. Mars looks like a featureless light red ball. Any ideas?
<trism> Sofia: assuming that was your old root partition from 8.10
<EntityReborn> switch10_: if I install Ubuntu now, then install XP later, is there a way I can reinstall grub later on?
<andyzammy1> hello everyone! i can't launch minicom because it's saying Device /dev/ttyUSB0 is locked. (i think its because i didn't close my last minicom session properly). how can i unlock ttyUSB0 so i can use minicom again?
<Sofia> trism: ok, anything else I should change here? I keep the old swap and that's all?
<switch10_> EntityReborn: its a pain man.  it is possible with a live cd though
<EntityReborn> andyzammy1: locked = in use.
<EntityReborn> hm
<EntityReborn> ok
<tj83> what's the best tool for encoding dvd's? I have used devede but they come out as like 2.5gb images when it reports to use 4.7 gb, resulting in poor quality
<trism> Sofia: that should be it
<ortsvorsteher> EntityReborn: cause of mickeysoft needs block zero on disk drive, you have first install windows after that linux.
<Umeaboy> Anyone knows why the right codec can't be found and installed?
<Dr_Willis> tj83:  devede has quality settings. Its a front end to mpeg/ffmpeg and it can  fill out the dvd to 4.7gb if ya wanted tio
<bastidrazor> tj83: normally the quality being poor would be a poor initial file. all the avi's i've converted to dvd have come out with excellent quality.
<EntityReborn> ortsvorsteher: meh.
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  ive never had totem properly find half the coecds it tries to get.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: what codec?
<EntityReborn> I'll figure it out.
<mmarc__> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<ortsvorsteher> have fun
<andyzammy1> EntityReborn: i closed my last minicom session which used usb0 though - i have even just reinserted my usb->serial adapter so it can't possibly be in use. is there no way to unlock it w/o restarting computer?
<mmarc__> hm, nice, when where is it?.. wine
<bastidrazor> tj83: there is also handbrake .. it does well. handbrakecli i think is the name
<EntityReborn> andyzammy1: reboot?
<Umeaboy> IdleOne: To play wmv-files.
<Der_Kleene> just a small question int    $0&#65533;80   ist this assembly code for        do instruction
<IdleOne> mmarc__: System > Admin > Synaptic package manager and search for wine
<Sofia> trism: and next screen I have to select username and pass. Will this be the root pass?
<Der_Kleene> just dont know what this line is doing
<Umeaboy> For 64-bit.
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: ahh, beats me :(
<tj83> Dr_Willis, bastidrazor well, I am aware of the settings etc, i have spent much time fiddling with it. but when i do so and it reports prior to the start of the operation that it will create an image approx 4.7gb, yet the product file is only approx 2.5 gb, there is something not right with this.
<andyzammy1> EntityReborn: i *could* i suppose i was just hoping for a quicker+easier way to do it
<tj83> bastidrazor, is there a handbrake gui front?
<trism> Sofia: ubuntu doesn't use root passwords, that will be your main user, and you do everything you need to as root with sudo and your password
<switch10_> Umeaboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<trevor> is there a way to make the icons on my desktop smaller?
<Sofia> trism: ok, it detected my xp user accounts. I guess it's going to work as dual boot
<switch10_> Umeaboy: you get that??
<ian_> Is it possible to restore the original menu items at the top of the screen?  I accidentally deleted the panel.
<trism> Sofia: yep you should be good
<mmarc__> IdleOne: no wine there also, only playonlinux, strange. But, logicaly, synaptic cannot see more, than apt-get.
<microhaxo> which build of swiftfox should i use for
<maco> trism: i think you can right click on an icon and make it bigger or smaller
<microhaxo> intel Atom processor?
<EntityReborn> ian_: they are all widgets you can get by right clicking the panel and click Add to panel
<Der_Kleene> ist x80 orsomething do instruction
<trevor> maco: thanks!
<microhaxo> i keep trying to install swiftfox-i386 and it says it doesn't exist
<IdleOne> mmarc__: do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<mmarc__>   playonlinux: Depends: wine but it is not installable
<mmarc__> E: Broken packages
<microhaxo> there is a swiftfox-i686 ?
<Der_Kleene> -.-"
<Umeaboy> switch10_: Thoose didn't work since I already have extras installed.
<REVURB> Whats the best way to get rid of bad blocks , or a screwed up MFT ?
<ian_> Well I don't know how to make it say "applications" and stuff, it just has the ubuntu logo.
<EntityReborn> Buy a new drive
<REVURB> How can I tell the difference
<Umeaboy> REVURB: fsck -l
<bastidrazor> tj83: handbrake-gtk but i thinkyou may need a ppa for it.
<IdleOne> mmarc__: run sudo apt-get install -f
<REVURB> Umeaboy:  ?
<switch10_> Umeaboy: then you should have support for wmv files
<EntityReborn> ian_: I told you already :)
<IdleOne> mmarc__: -f will try to fix those broken packages
<tj83> bastidrazor, ok thanks, i'll look
<ramblagir> I have Windows installed on a separate partition. Is it possible to run that partition as a virtual machine?
<EntityReborn> It;s all under Add to panel
<EntityReborn> ramblagir: no
<Tiders> Can a .img file be used like a .ISO
<ramblagir> EntityReborn, why not?
<Umeaboy> switch10_: Yeah, but I'm still being told to install it.
<ian_> Which ones are they?
<bastidrazor> Tiders: you can convert it to an iso with poweriso
<ramblagir> Tiders, depends on the situation
<EntityReborn> ramblagir: because of the way windows binds itself to hardware
<Sofia> trism: ty
<ramblagir> EntityReborn, I see. thanks :)
<kheera> ramblagir: vmware has something called physical to virtual. it is possible to bring your partiiton into a virtual machine but easier to just install windows in a virutal machine
<EntityReborn> :)
<tengenso> anyone tried installing xampp? I installed xampp on ubuntu. ran security to set passwords and make it secure. But for the xampp pages it only asked password to set, but now when I try visiting xampp pages, it asks username too. what is this username?
<Tiders> ramblagir, Well I went to download moblin but it came in a .img file
<ramblagir> kheera, which vmware product?
<EntityReborn> kheera: that must be new
<ramblagir> Tiders, #moblin
<REVURB> Umeaboy:  this is a windows NTFS drive
<tukeke> hello
<ramblagir> Tiders, ask in that channel
<switch10_> microhaxo: the atom is 32 bit right?
<kheera> ramblagir: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/ - it doesn't work well.
<tukeke> do you speak spanish
<mmarc__> IdleOne: -f does not help. Two days before I also noticed repos are not working properly, however, sources.list looks fine, and contains uuniverse: http://pastebin.ca/1726246
<tukeke> ¿?
<ramblagir> kheera, thanks anyway :)
<ramblagir> tukeke, vaya a #ubuntu-es
<Roasted_> hey guys - I tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and I got an error with the ca-certificates-java portion. I have no idea what to do. -f install and --configure -a did nothing. What can I do?
<mizerydearia> I modified /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc adding -logverbose parameter however, after rebooting the computer, `ps aux|grep X` does not show that -logverbose parameter.  What file do I have to modify so that X is started with -logverbose 20?
<switch10_> microhaxo: looks like there are 2 64 bit versions. 230 and 330. if you have one of these 2 you have 64 bit
<IdleOne> mmarc__: try changing servers? from Software Sources
<microhaxo> I have an atom n280, i just used the prescott one
<switch10_> microhaxo: the 32 bit install should work then
<microhaxo> ok, thanks
<tukeke> ok
<tukeke> wer are you
<Roasted_> anybody know what I can do to get my ca-certificate-java thing rolling? It errored out while trying to install ubuntu restricted extras. Now it wont fully install. GAHH Frustrated....
<deniz> is it possible to play a music file using the terminal without any GUI application popping up?
<bastidrazor> !es | tukeke
<ubottu> tukeke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<muzikjock58> mencoder
<tukeke> ok
<switch10_> deniz: mpg123 is awesome
<tukeke> i speak english
<mmarc__> IdleOne: thanks a lot for the last tip. Software I was looking for appeared after switching to Main server.
<muzikjock58> mencoder is the command line equivelant of mplayer
<IdleOne> mmarc__: glad it helped :)
<darthanub> IdleOne, one more try on that dcc if you please?
<IdleOne> darthanub: sure thing
<mmarc__> IdleOne: this situation may be a subject to kick russian local repos maintainers...
<IdleOne> darthanub: sending
<darthanub> IdleOne, yeah it must be a NAT thing
<tukeke> fuck men
<IdleOne> !language | tukeke
<ubottu> tukeke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanub> xchat is just saying connect
<bastidrazor> tukeke: you do speak english.. poor grammar though :(
<IdleOne> darthanub: your router blocking DCC maybe?
<tukeke> peach
<darthanub> IdleOne, don't kno wwhy it would be blocking dcc specifically
<IdleOne> darthanub: who knows. take a look
<tukeke> ok
<tukeke> scumese
<darthanub> doing so now
<tukeke> disculpen
<IdleOne> tukeke: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<tukeke> lo que pasa
<tukeke> es que pasa
<tukeke> es que falle
<tukeke> en algo
<FloodBot2> tukeke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> tukeke: you have already been asked to speak english in this channel. please do so
<beeftube> how can I rip a DVD to mp3 audio files?
<tukeke> pero
<tukeke> como hago
<tukeke> tengo una duda
<tukeke> en ubuntu
<tukeke> escucha
<tukeke> che
<FloodBot2> tukeke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tukeke> aja
<IdleOne> !ops | tukeke  refuses to speak english
<ubottu> tukeke  refuses to speak english: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tukeke> a
<tukeke> rayos
<switch10_> beeftube: use dvdrip to rip the dvd.  then use avidemux to extract the audio
<Zeonisis> Does #xkcd still exist?
<mmarc__> tukeke: habla en Inglés por favor, o utilizar el canal de ubuntu-es
<EntityReborn> k...
<EntityReborn> http://pastebin.com/m6e208843\
<EntityReborn> http://pastebin.com/m6e208843
<microhaxo> Alright guys, i just got ubuntu 9.10 installed and running on my Eee pc 1000he, it runs great! i heard that there are some graphics drivers that i should use other than the default ones that will boost performance greately? something like uxa or uxr something like that im not sure, here is my chipset: Intel 945GSE
<darthanub> IdleOne, I think your right
<darthanub> IdleOne, port range 1000-2000 is forwarded to an invalid LAN ip
<IdleOne> darthanub: :)
<IdleOne> fix it
<darthanub> IdleOne, try me again, hopefuly this time is a charm:)
<IdleOne> darthanub: sending
<Belinrahs> microhaxo: I'll find them for you
<beeftube> thankyou switch10_ !!
<darthanub> crud
<Purpley> How do i install .bin files?
<Zeonisis>  Does #xkcd still exist?
<microhaxo> Ok thanks, the default ones seem to work fine, but if there are some other ones i should use, i will def use them.
<Umeaboy> Purpley: Via Terminal.
<IdleOne> Zeonisis: /join #xkcd and see
<Zeonisis>  Does #xkcd still exist?
<bastidrazor> Purpley: normally a .bin file is to be run as is the actual program you want.
<Purpley> kk
<IdleOne> darthanub: in your irc client set Get IP from server
<Zeonisis> No, it doesn't..
<bastidrazor> Purpley: or it is part of a disk image.. bin cue .. etc.
<Purpley> No its seperate
<Travis-42> I keep going to system->preferences->touchpad and choosing "disable" and the touchpad is disabled for about 10 seconds and then is reenabled. how do I keep it disabled?
<darthanub> IdleOne, that is checked
<darthanub> IdleOne, I have my wlan ip in there
<darthanub> IdleOne, I can send, but just can't receive
<switch10_> Travis-42: do it as root??  maybe
<Belinrahs> microhaxo: I'm seeing suggestions that the generic driver you're using right now is the best for 1000HE eee.
<bastidrazor> Purpley: you could run the file by type ./filename.bin  .. assuming you're in the same directory
<IdleOne> darthanub: what client are you using?
<Purpley> kk thanks
<Belinrahs> microhaxo: the previous release (Jaunty) it was suggested that you upgrade drivers, but 9.10 (Karmic) comes with a better driver for it
<Travis-42> switch10_, no difference when doing it as root
<darthanub> IdleOne, xchat
<Jax> hello
<Purpley> also happy christmas eve guys
<Purpley> :)
<Jax> what's the general way to update the system in ubuntu? never used ubuntu
<Purpley> Update manager
<microhaxo> Ok, Sweet :D
<Belinrahs> microhaxo: np :)
<EntityReborn> Any ideas, people?
<IdleOne> darthanub: not sure what else to suggest. try asking in #xchat maybe
<Jax> without GUI Purpley
<darthanub> thx
<Jax> i'm in a virtual server running ubuntu 9. something
<Jax> would basically like the newest apache
<microhaxo> Ok so i installed Guake, and SwiftFox. Any other suggestions/tweaks for an Eee pc for performance?
<IdleOne> darthanub: When offering a DCC file, xchat will tell the receiver your address. If it says 192.168.0.1, the receiver will not be able to connect. One way to make it send your "real" address is to enable the "Get my IP from IRC Server" option in xchat. This option is available in Preferences -> File Transfers. When you turn it ON, you will have to re-login to the server before it'll take effect.
<IdleOne> darthanub: exit and come back
<switch10_> microhaxo: try a different window manager
<darthanub> IdleOne, I'm already there ;)
<darthanub> Yeah I see
<darthanub> thx:)
<microhaxo> Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> np
<sryque> Jax:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<microhaxo> i still want it to look nice :|
<chadi> During ubuntu installtion, I have 2gb ramining free space, I want them as swap. But there isn't /swap as mount point in the list. If I type it manually and go forward, it will tell me that you did not create swap. Whats wrong
<Jax> can you see the details of dist-upgrade?
<switch10_> microhaxo: xfce or fluxbox are pretty lightweight
<sryque> Jax:  you're looking to upgrade a specific package or then entire system?
<microhaxo> Well i better stick with gnome, im sorta newb at hard core linux stuff so, i want to get used to an easy interface before i go hard core.
<Jax> sryque good to know both
<Jax> dist-upgrade is entire system i suppose
<Jax> (i'm starting to recall from my debian times)
<switch10_> microhaxo: xfce looks nicer
<microhaxo> i'll check her out
<switch10_> microhaxo: fluxbox is super fast though...
<sryque> Jax:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search apache; sudo apt-get install [package]
<switch10_> microhaxo: those are the only other 2 ive tried.  i never even messed with KDE
<i_is_broke> what is the command to force fsck on reboot?
<Jax> oh and one question.. say i want to compile postgresql with postGIS support, how do that generally work on these package based systems?
<microhaxo> KDE is eyecandy galore, its really nice but i doubt its "light"
<Jax> i_is_broke i think you can just touch a file named forcefsck in /
<Jax> or use the shutdown -rF now
<sryque> Jax:  you'll have to download the source
<Jax> that'll force a fsck too
<Jax> how can i get the current version of a package in my apt-cache?
<Jax> never says under apt-cache search
<Umeaboy> What's the right codec for playing Windows Media Audio-files?
<i_is_broke> Jax, thanks ill check it out.
<zleap> Umeaboy, i think its in the w32codecs pack
<darthanubis> IdleOne, again?
<Alex_2_3> how can i get a debian pkt without installing it? i tried apt-get install -d <pktname>  but that doesnt work if the pkt is allready installed
<i_is_broke> well all have a safe and merry christmas...:D
<sryque> Jax:  to regen all of your caches, sudo apt-cache gencaches.  to retrieve a new list of packages sudo apt-get update
<Belinrahs> If I'm running standard Ubuntu 9.10 and I'd like to install the KDE desktop, can I switch easily between KDE and GNOME afterwards?
<Umeaboy> w32codecs doesn't appear when searching. Where is it?
<Belinrahs> Anyone?
<dabaR> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<George_E> How does one change the boot menu in Ubuntu 9.10?
<dabaR> Heh, he still knows about that.
<dabaR> George_E: using instructions shown here:
<dabaR> !grub | George_E
<ubottu> George_E: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bastidrazor> Belinrahs: install kubuntu-desktop and at the login screen choose between the two.
<Umeaboy> zleap: Nope. Can't find it here in the repo.
<Belinrahs> bastidrazor: that's what I was looking for, thanks!
<dabaR> !grub2 | George_E
<ubottu> George_E: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_Near_> -fr
<bastidrazor> Belinrahs: sure thing. have fun
<ovnandan> my flash is not working properly...
<dAlfa89_> !fr | _Near_
<ubottu> _Near_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Alex_2_3> how can i get a debian pkt without installing it? i tried apt-get install -d <pktname>  but that doesnt work if the pkt is allready installed
<ovnandan> youtube and any other flash video not making any sound
<zleap> Umeaboy, you may need to enable the restricted (non free repositories)
<ovnandan> what to do?
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: you want to download the deb?
<dabaR> The binary deb
<zleap> on 9.04 the options for that are in system - administration - software sources (I think)
<Alex_2_3> dabaR, yes
<ovnandan> my flash is not working...sound isnot coming...what to do?
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: and you looked at the usual place where packages get downloaded with that -d?
<Umeaboy> zleap: Huh? It IS enabled.
<_ronald> ovnandan, installed all updates?
<nevets04> how do you go up one level in terminal?
<adalal> ovnandan: checked your pulseaudio volume manager?
<Alex_2_3> dabaR, no, where ist it?
<ovnandan> yes
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: /var/cache/apt/archives
<zleap> ok
<hajmola> i'm trying to play some .3gp videos from my cellphone and I don't get any sound.... anyone have any ideas?
<Umeaboy> In the tab called Other software there's no Non-free repo for Karmic.
<Bookman> Any one here have a D-Link DIR-615 router and uses the Access Control feature?
<adalal> Umeaboy: yup i do!
<sebsebseb> hi
<zleap> medibuntu
<Alex_2_3> dabaR, no there is nothing
<zleap> try in there
<ovnandan> adalal:yes...other app is working on sound, just not only youtube vids (flash)
<yoshio_221> hey so i checked md5sum for my desktop i386 ubuntu 9.10 and burned it, verified it and tried runnning but i cant get the live to start up, nor installation. what can i do
<Umeaboy> adalal: Huh?
<adalal> Umeaboy: i have a DIR-635
<Umeaboy> I've got 64-bit arch.
<adalal> oh wait
<Iowan> nevets04: cd ..
<adalal> that wasn't u
<Alex_2_3> dabaR, there are some debs but nut the one I want
<adalal> nvm
<Flannel> yoshio_221: Do you have another computer you can try it with?
<adalal> Bookman: yes i do...
<yoshio_221> yes ive tried it with 2 other computers and they work fine
<zleap> Umeaboy, i have this in my sources.list deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free # disabled on upgrade to jaunty
<zleap> deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free
<nevets04> Iowan, Thanks
<yoshio_221> and this computer is better than those 2
<X-Sleepy-X> yoshio_221: You could try the alternate installation CD perhaps.
<zleap> i however strongly advise waiting for comments from others before doing anything, I am not expert enough to advise further here
<yoshio_221> i have tried the alternate, but it says the cd cannot be mounted/ found
<ovnandan> adalal: all other applications are working fine but just youtube videos not making any sound...
<Flannel> yoshio_221: Can you verify the CD on the other computers as well?
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: you could also download from the archives difrectly.
<adalal> ovnandan: tried looking up the flash properties?
<yoshio_221> yes i can
<Bookman> adalal, And you have Access Control working fine?
<adalal> Bookman: yes indeed
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> yoshio_221: Then the CD is fine
<Alex_2_3> dabaR, I'll try that but it would be great if something with apt-get works
<Bookman> adalal, I tried setting mine up yesterday for the first time for one wired machine.  I found out that it was also blocking another wireless machine and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<yoshio_221> then are there any reasons why the installation or anything is not booting? i know the cd rom doesnt need an additional driver
<murbani> <murbani> i created an ldap/samba domain controller, is there a way to create and apply group policies
<Izinucs> Is there a #kubuntu+1 for 10.04 or is #ubuntu+1 used or is #kubuntu used?
<maco> Izinucs: all in #ubuntu+1
<tukeke> ok
<adalal> Bookman: were you setting up a general stopper for the wired machine? or was it just specific ports?
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: aptitude download packagename
<yoshio_221> any help?
<Izinucs> maco: thanks
<Bookman> adalal, general stopper.  I want that machine to have no access to the internet at certain times.
<yoshio_221> ive tried the usb installation as well but it doesnt work
<Flannel> yoshio_221: What's on that machine currently?
<adalal> Bookman: and on the wireless machine, is it stopping ALL connections as well?
<yoshio_221> it has windows xp on another partition
<Alex_2_3> dabaR, ah thanks that works
<domjohnson> Hello
<Bookman> adalal, I only tested the browser
<adalal> Bookman: and it didn't allow connections to a website?
<adalal> Bookman: for the wireless?
<dabaR> Alex_2_3: yw
<domjohnson> I'm using MonoDevelop, and was wondering - how do i view the 'form designer' using GTK#?
<devD_> is there a tool to edit a PDF file ?
<chadi> does (hd0) mean the hard disk?
<Bookman> adalal, No.  I turned off Access Control, and it worked, I turned it back on, and it blocked.
<dabaR> devD_: edit how?
<Flannel> yoshio_221: You could try installing via Windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<yoshio_221> for the usb installation i used unetbootin, but since my bios doesnt allow me to boot from usb i used plop boot manager but it still doesnt work updating the bios is not necessary, correct?
<yoshio_221> ive tried wubi before, but even after reboot i dont get anywhere
<adalal> Bookman: and what kind of Address type did you use?
<devD_> dabaR, its a resume having good look , boxes and I want to edit my info there. If I copy the format  does not come.
<Bookman> adalal, In the browser?
<Flannel> yoshio_221: That's actually not wubi.  But wubi not working is even odder, since that uses the windows bootloader anyway.
<nucc1> anyone got rhythmbox song showing as status in empathy?
<dabaR> devD_: I don't know that it can be done.
<OzTrOuT> merry christmas everyone
<ent> same to you
<adalal> Bookman: no, for setting the access control, you're required to enter what type of address, whether it's IP, MAC or 'other machines'. Which one did you use?
<yoshio_221> so if wubi doesnt work should i even bother trying the method you gave me?
<devD_> dabaR, ok, I thought if we can export an odt as PDF in OO so we could do PDF to odt too.
<Bookman> adalal, IP
<dabaR> devD_: Might be possible, I just never heard of it.
<Zeonisis> LIST
<adalal> Bookman: and you're sure that the wireless device isn't using that IP by any chance?
<microhaxo> whats the best RAR unpacker?
<microhaxo> for ubuntu 9.10?
<fossiiil> unrar
<fossiiil> :-)
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Umeaboy> I found a way now, but I had to google.
<adalal> Bookman: could just be a result caused due to IP clashes
<Bookman> adalal, Yes, policy is for 192.168.0.112.  Wireless is 192.168.0.102
<tukeke> ubuntu 10.04 Alpha
<Umeaboy> It's a shame that this info isn't shown on packages.ubuntu.com
<devD_> dabaR, np, I have an idea. trying google docs
<tukeke> ubuntu 10.04 Alpha
<samih> hello, need help for a problem with realtek audio
<Flannel> tukeke: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support/questions/etc, Thanks
<adalal> Bookman: which firmware does your router have
<Dr_Willis> tukeke:  see #ubuntu+1 for that
<adalal> Bookman: and which hardware version is it?
<yoshio_221> flannel should i attempt?
<Bookman> adalal, 3.01 Harware C1
<adalal> Bookman: could be a bug of some kind, you could report it. In the meantime, switch your wired machine's IP to something else, and then block it off, and see if this persists.
<Umeaboy> It didn't work.
<Bookman> adalal, I will give that a shot.  I have reported it via D-Link support.  Nothing back yet.
<domjohnson> Merry Christmas, all
<Bookman> adalal, what hardware/firmware is yours running?
<Ookami> :D guys guys guys .. let's say i want to "locate" allllll the files that have the extinction of ".avi" .. what the command would be ?
<Ookami> :D guys guys guys .. let's say i want to "locate" allllll the files that have the extinction of ".avi" .. what the command would be ?
<nucc1> devD_: going from PDF to text doesn't usually yield good results
<dabaR> Ookami: all files on the OS?
<Slart> Ookami: man find is a good start
<Dr_Willis> Ookami: 'locate .avi' or smiler.
<nucc1> ah, if family is there, then that's all good
<nucc1> err, wrong window.
<Church> Ookami: find /path_where_to_search -iname "*.avi"
<phillip> Hi, can anyone here help me with a dual head display issue
<dabaR> Ookami: sorry, all files in your home dir, in all mounted drives, where exactly?
<dabaR> Ookami: on the Internet...
<devD_> nucc1, yes. I have found some online tools for conversion.
<nucc1> phillip: ask, ask, ask
<Izinucs> Would using wget to pull an iso off ubuntu's servers be faster than initiating it via Firefox?
<Ookami> dabaR, lol,, no no .. in all my hardisks lets say
<samih> anyone can help to solve a realtek sound problem?
<phillip> nucc1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8552280
<Church> iname for case insensitive search, as some copies might have it in upper case
<switch10_> Ookami: what Church said
<nucc1> Izinucs: not really
<scottj> Is there a program where you define a keystroke for an app, say firefox, and then when you press that keystroke it switches to firefox if it's running otherwise launches it?
<Ookami> church, if i want to search the whole "Filesystem" thing
<dabaR> Ookami: are they all mounted?
<Guest31816> I have MEPIS installed on my desktop.  How would I download and install UBUNTU from the web without a cdrom or USB stick?  Can I download it and run the installation from MEPIS?
<Izinucs> nucc1: k.. just thought it would remove some of the http overhead from FF
<Bcool> Awesome
<Ookami> dabaR, i think "OS" where i have "vista" isn't mounted
<Church> Ookami: then /path_where_to_search would be /filesystem_mount_point ? :)
<switch10_> scottj: system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<nucc1> phillip: loading page. i'm on a 2.5G connection :p
<Ookami> church, hehe ,, ^^ .. i'm not that good
<switch10_> scottj: click on add on the bottom
<Church>  / for search from root, /home for search in /home filesystem and alike ..
<Bcool> Ok, so I've just upgraded my desktop to ubuntu 9.10
<Flannel> Guest31816: there's a number of ways listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation Specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Bcool> internet is really bad on it.
<Ookami> Church, ok gimme a second ^^
<adante> hi guys
<adante> how do i report bugs?
<Bcool> google loads up, but nothing else
<switch10_> Ookami: it is the best way..
<Bcool> well, I can actually load other pages on links
<nucc1> phillip: ha, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<phillip> 9.04
<Bookman> adalal, Indeed it is a bug.  I just found D-Link forums.  Thanks for your help.  I guess you are lucky if yours is working fine!
<phillip> I have installed some updated mesa packages
<nucc1> Izinucs: it makes no difference. use firefox since its more convenient
<phillip> that didn;t do much
<adalal> Bookman: not really, I have troubles of my own, such as network file transfers
<Guest31816> Thanks, Flannel.  I'm gone to research it.
<Bookman> adalal, ah, what kind of transfers?  No problems with anything else here.
<adalal> Bookman: they're rather slow, and I'm planning on getting the 50Mbit/s connection available.
<nucc1> phillip: you know what video card you got? you shouldn't be messing with xorg.conf for dualhead
<nucc1> phillip: not with the modern ubuntus :)
<adalal> Bookman: Simple file transfers over the network are at 2.4MB/s tops, which is about 20Mbit/s
<phillip> I have just used the display gui with my latest attempt
<Bcool> Anyone have an idea on how to fix the net on my desktop?
<Bookman> adalal, I've never clocked mine.  I backup 3 machines locally and one over the internet with no issues, but that is overnight, unattended.
<phillip> I did a dpkg-reconfigure of xserver
<adalal> Bookman: I'm going to update the firmware and see if it's worth getting the 50Mbit/s connection available here
<nucc1> phillip: prefix your messages with my nick. just type the first few letters, then press tab. what video card have you got?
<Izinucs> nucc1: perhaps you'll know the answer to this.. once downloaded can I mount the live cd  iso in my running version of ubuntu to install on some newly created partitions?
<Ookami> Switch10, indeed it was ^^ .. it worked great .. i have another question
<paul___> bcool: fix as in how?
<adalal> Bookman: fair enough I suppose.
<Bcool> nothing loads
<nucc1> Izinucs: nope :) you gotta burn it on a CD or USB disk
<Bcool> or loads very slowly
<Bcool> I can ping websites
<Bcool> but the pings are rather slow themselves
<Izinucs> nucc1: dvd in this case.. the alpha version of kubuntu is dvd only right now. :(
<Bcool> I didn't have this problem in 9.04
<paul___> bcool: torrents running in your house?
<switch10_> Ookami: ask away..
<Bcool> no
<phillip> nucc1: http://pastie.org/755973
<Flannel> Izinucs: Just grab the alternate CD (of Ubuntu), install CLI-only, then install Kubuntu overtop
<Bcool> I'm the only one online right now
<nucc1> Izinucs: don't change much. gotta burn it on a disc.
<Bcool> Currently on my netbook.
<Bcool> cause I can't connect to chat on my desktop
<Ookami> switch10, Church, .. umm .. once upon a time ,, lol ,, i used a "find" command .. then was asked to specify the directory to be "searched" after i hit enter .. do you know what was that ?? :)
<paul___> bcool: how far away from the access point
<Bcool> I'm about 30 feet, but it's on a wire
<paul___> bcool: nvm
<Ookami> which command is it *
<shazam> IdleOne, you mind if I test my dcc file send by sending you a text file?
<paul___> bcool: did you upgrade from 9.04 -> .10?
<Bcool> yes
<switch10_> Ookami: you can still use find: find . -name *.iso
<Church> Ookami: i'm guessing you can scroll back irc log? %)
<switch10_> Ookami: for example
<nucc1> phillip: you should delete your xorg.conf, and re-run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tarnap> mhh
<nucc1> phillip: then login, and use the GUI to configure the dualhead.
<Izinucs> Flannel: that's true.. and although I could run the commands for pure kde after .. well I was hoping for a cleaner method.. downloading now and speed is varying between 1.5MB/sec to 300 KB/sec  and half way done.. guess I'll put it on my usb stick. :)
<Iowan> Bcool: IPv6 has a reputation of causing slow, but 9.04 had it, too
<tarnap> anyone _not_ celebrating xmas?
<tarnap> ah... looks like
<tarnap> i have a question
<tarnap> it's quite... silly
<Stylee> hello I installed xubuntu on a celeron 566Mhz with 400 and something mb ram and when I try to boot the kernel it says: the initrd is too big... any idea how to fix it?
<tarnap> i installed a few months ago 9.04 on a 1.5 GB partition
<Flannel> Izinucs: I was going to say, if you need it, I'll bring you one :)
<tarnap> so / is a 1.5 GB partition
<nucc1> Izinucs: to put it on the usb disk, you must use "startup disk creator". remember that.
<Ookami> Chruch, i didn't understand you ..
<paul___> yes tarnap
<tarnap> on update it says that there's not enough diskspace
<phillip> nucc1: Done. Restarting X now
<Izinucs> Flannel: yea.. I heard there are extras!
<paul___> well
<tarnap> will that happen as well if i try installing it from cd?
<paul___> ubuntu minimum requirement is 4 gig...
<Ookami> switch10, my question was ,, there's a way to "spicify the directory .. after you run the find command ,, do you know how to do it .. what's the command ? ?
<switch10_> tarnap: you need to allow a little more space than 1.5g
<tarnap> or will then 1.5 GB be enough?
<Izinucs> nucc1: yep.. no problem there.. I actually have kubuntu 9.10 on a usb.. just looking to play with the next alpha
<tarnap> so i have to change the size of the partition
<Bcool> should I download the ubuntu 9.10 cd and try that?
<switch10_> tarnap: yup live cd gparted
<Bcool> do it without an upgrade?
<Church> Ookami: rather i don't understand your 2nd question if my answer about scrolling irc log up till you find what i told before isn't right :)
<tarnap> switch10_: doesn't boot... i have no internal cd drive
<tarnap> ^^
<preecher> ive had ubuntu on 9.04 on all my laptops for quite awhile and upgraded in oct to 9.10 and everything ws fine--then a few days ago for no reason i decided to reinstall 9.10 on one of the laptops from a cd and i kept getting a error 18 and ended up having to manually do the partitions--my question is did something change?
<tarnap> it's kind of a htpc
<Ookami> Chruch, ^^ .. no problem dude .. try to read it one more time ,, my question was ,, there's a way to "specify the directory .. after you run the find command ,, do you know how to do it .. what's the command ? ?
<tarnap> but i found a way to hack around
<ovnandan> Well this time I have a question, I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS alongside with Windows XP, now can I change it to totall ubuntu without any data loss?
<tarnap> so... i'll backup the 2TB movies and reinstall from scratch
<gil> hey
<ovnandan> ﻿I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS alongside with Windows XP, now can I change it to totall ubuntu without any data loss?
<tarnap> shouldn't be bigger troubble :D
<phillip> nicc1: back
<switch10_> Ookami: find </home/username/> -name *.iso
<switch10_> Ookami: without the <>
<Church> Ookami: "after you run find command" ? as in lot of search results which you want to narrow down?
<phillip> nicc1: Now have mirrored displays
<Izinucs> ovnandan: you could simply delete the xp partition and reformat it for ext3 to use as a data drive
<ovnandan> any body can help on: ﻿I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS alongside with Windows XP, now can I change it to totall ubuntu without any data loss?
<edhel231> I have a question regarding a weird thing happening to my friend, regarding the wired network
<nucc1> phillip: System > Preferences > Display
<gil> anyone knows if there`s an option to install libgtk 2.18 by force?
<phillip> nucc1: yup
<Church> Ookami: then just find /path_where_to_search -iname "*.avi" | more    to page results, or same just with | grep "somesearchtext" to narrow those
<gil> can you help me?
<ovnandan> lzinucs: ok thanks
<Iowan> edhel231:  elaborate
<devD_> whenever I export a odt document to pdf, the pdf shows unknown name as title.
<edhel231> momentarily she doesn't have internet
<Umeaboy> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=605401
<nucc1> phillip: uncheck the mirror button.
<Umeaboy> Anyone care to vote for this?
<edhel231> let me think how to begin
<Ookami> Church, see ,, just like the "sudo" command ,, after you hit enter ,, you'll be asked to inter password ,, now, the same concept ,, but in a find command .. after you hit enter .. you'll be asked to enter the "directory" to search in
<edhel231> up to now
<nucc1> ovnandan: copy your xp data to an external drive first
<phillip> nucc1: Yeah I have my desired setup done
<phillip> I'
<switch10_> ovnandan: yeah you can use gparted to erase your windows partition, then resize your ubuntu partition
<Izinucs> ovnandan: the other method would be to use clonezilla or partimage to save your partitions in ubuntu.. redo the entire harddrive and then restore the saved partitions one at a time.. /home being last so you can then use gparted to make it take the remaining part of the drive.
<phillip> nucc1: I'll apply and relogin
<gil> wooow!!!!!
<edhel231> eth0 was nonexistent unless rebooting to winXP, then booting back to linux mint (equivalent ubuntu 9.04)
<rhett> I have jaunty here, and there is no event.d or inittab
<gil> can anyone help me please?
<Church> Ookami: no. directory where to search is mandatory parameter for find. rerun command with other dir for search in other location
<nucc1> phillip: you don't need to relogin
<subone> For each file of movie type i added a command something like `sudo nice -20...` but now the "open with" dialog only shows `sudo`. How can I recover the entire command string so that I can store it in a script? is this stored in gconf or something?
<rhett> how do i respawn a service?
<grkblood13> how do i convert mkv to dvd?
<Church> Ookami: or parse find results with mentioned grep for example
<dabaR> rhett: you mean restart it?
<nucc1> rhett: sudo service_name restart
<phillip> nucc1: Different sized monitors require a virtual display to be configured
<Iowan> gil: help with what?
<nucc1> rhett: sudo service service_name restart
<rhett> dabaR, no, I want to have init run a service and respawn
<nucc1> nucc1: it gave you that message?
<rhett> if i put it in rc.d, it only goes once
<edhel231> Iowan: I really do not know how to begin, and trying the usual things were to no result
<rhett> i used to have inittab
<rhett> and event.d
<Ookami> Church, i don't remember .. someone here told me a command ,, and i lost it .. but it has find and "something" but not a directory ,, after i hit enter ,, a new line come up with ">" asking me to specify where to search .. got me ?? .. ^^
<bishop> hohoho
<gil> im trying to install swiftfox on jaunty, is there an option to install libgtk 2.18 by force?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Unfortunately, that makes it a bit hard to help ;)
<gil> hehe...
<Izinucs> gil: swiftfox is debians version of firefox.. I think.. why bother?
<nucc1> gil: that won't be a wise move.
<Church> Ookami: dunno. search directory is first parameter for find command as i recall
<edhel231> Iowan: ok, let me think
<Dr_Willis> Ookami:  that was bash continuweing the command. You either got a quote or some other character wrong that made bash think you were entering more info
<Church> oh. that is possible aswell
 * Church guesses that you accidentaly typed "\" at the end instead of enter :)
<edhel231> Iowan: so, eth0 does not appear in the interface list (ifconfig)
<microhaxo> which is better: when laptop lid is closed: suspend or hibernate?
<gil> you wrong
<edhel231> Iowan: interestingly enough, rebooting to winXP then rebooting back to Linux seemed to help
<Dr_Willis> suspend goes to ram..   hibernate goes to swap = no power used.
<Church> "\" is special character meaning "ignore character what's next"
<switch10_> microhaxo: I just shut the screen off
<linked_> hi, i tried upgrading to lucid and my desktop won't boot, now i'm in livecd- how do i downgrade to karmic?
<gil> there are many people who have done such a thing
<tukeke> ok jeny
<Iowan> edhel231:  check ifconfig -a to list all interfaces - active or not
<edhel231> Iowan: she is using linux mint 7 (ubuntu 9.04)
<gianca> ciaooo e tanti auguri a tutti
<Ookami> Dr_Willis,Church ,, sorry guys ^^ .. it just happend then .. and now i lost the file where i saved it .. anyhow .. next question ^^ :) .. what dose < | grep > do exactly ? ? ?
<nucc1> gil: what version of ubuntu?
<matt2254> matt2254: test
<nucc1> gil: what version of GNOME rather?
<Iowan> edhel231:  I saw similar problem on forum earlier - only via router and switch
<edhel231> Iowan: a bit of a problem here, she is not online, I am talking on the phone with her
<edhel231> Iowan: she is via PPPoE
<edhel231> Iowan: ok, trying ifconfig eth0 up
<gil> i dont really understand in those things but i use jaunty
<Church> Ookami: "|" between commands pass(pipes) output of one to another. "grep" searches lines from files or input to match specific search pattern
<alexanderjameslo> hello!
<ganymede> hi, i'm trying to install binary nvidia drivers for my geforce 2 ultra. the official howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) doesn't mention 9.10, the version i am using. i tried installing nvidia-glx-71 but i got: "Package nvidia-glx-71 is not available, but is referred to by another package." the 96 series is the oldest that is avilable in the repos it seems but i don't think it supports my card
<alexanderjameslo> anyone willing to help a newbie?
<Bcool> hmm, I'm just going to re-install 9.04
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, whats the issue
<alexanderjameslo> anyone know how to put videos on an ipod video? :S
<subone> Where are the "Open With..." commands stored so i can view them?
<alexanderjameslo> my gtkpod isnt working
<nucc1> ganymede: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Church> Ookami: find /path_where_to_search -iname "*.avi" | grep somesearchstring would return .avi and .AVI files where directory or file name contains somesearchstring
<wgrant> ganymede: Yeah, that's why proprietary drivers are awesome :(
<Dr_Willis> Ookami:  there are books written on regular experssions and using grep/awk/sed :) grep searches for a pattern.. thats the 'short'  story
<switch10_> alexanderjameslo: pretty sure you have to use windows inside if a virtual machine for that...
<Church> (from those in /path_where_to_search directory/filesystem)
<alexanderjameslo> drat
<ganymede> nucc1, that simply shows that there are no hardware drivers in use on this system and blank white areas
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, are you trying to convert a video and put it on your ipod your just trying to transfer a video thats already converted?
<tukeke> Merry Christmas to all
<edhel231> Iowan: ifconfig eth0 up: unknown host
<linked_> is there a way to downgrade from 10.04 to 9.10? i'm in livecd, and my desktop won't boot, i think because of X/driver issues
<alexanderjameslo> transfer pre converted video
<tukeke> Merry Christmas to all
<switch10_> alexanderjameslo: its pretty easy to do...
<Ookami> Church, hmm .. so what would the "typical" example for me to use | grep .. :) i'm sorry to bother with this hut i'm trying to understand
<alexanderjameslo> how? :S
<wgrant> ganymede: GeForce 2 has not had 3D support since Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, since nvidia has not updated the drivers.
<wgrant> linked_: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support. But no, downgrades are not supported.
<edhel231> Iowan: trying ifconfig eth0 up a few minutes ago yielded no output, but network still not functional
<switch10_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Bcool> seems like ubuntu was slowing down the internet on all machines
<gil> nucc1: do you know how to help me?
<rhett> I'm trying to install daemontools
<nucc1> linked_: how does it behave?
<Ookami> Church, ok ,, so find /home -iname "*.avi" | grep EZTV ,, would locate all the avi files that contain EZTV in there name ,, is that right ? ?
<alexanderjameslo> switch_10:, how do i do it if it's so easy? :P
<Bcool> just shut down my computer and now everything is way faster.
<rhett> i need to have init respawn /command/svscanboot
<Church> in file name .. or in dir name.
<nucc1> gil: is the geforce ultra 2 a legacy card, or a modern card?
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, http://thinliquidfilm.org/, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<switch10_> alexanderjameslo: get the non free version of virtual box, and install xp on it
<tukeke> Merry Christmas to all
<Iowan> edhel231:  Thinking - my brain works even slower than my typing
<ganymede> wgrant, okay, thanks for that information... =(
<linked_> nucc1, starts grub, seems to launch X, doesn't finish launching X, black screen, no response to anything, can't ssh in
<edhel231> Iowan: wait, misunderstanding
<Church> as grep returns "lines" matching
<edhel231> Iowan: she typed ifconfig eth0-up or something like this
<wgrant> ganymede: There is open source 3D support in development, but it's an awful lot of work.
<switch10_> alexanderjameslo: !virtualbox
<Ookami> Cherch, eee ,, i don't get it :((
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, also this will help as well http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<gil> huh..?
<Umeaboy> Can someone PLEASE help me? I'm getting sick of this.
<edhel231> Iowan: I'm thinking too
<Umeaboy> I have done the right instructions.
<baytes> Umeaboy, gotta be more specific than that
<Ookami> Church, eeeh ,, i don't get it :(
<nucc1> linked_ that will be a problem with something other than x, else ssh will work, assuming it is installed and network is up
<Umeaboy> baytes: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Umeaboy> It still doesn't work.
<avar> How do I rename the mointpoint in Ubuntu for /media stuff? E.g. /media/SOME-AUTOGENERATED-STUFF to /media/iPod ?
<talonstriker> hi all, I'd like update my wireless drivers without upgrading the whole OS
<subone> nvm i think i found it
<nucc1> Umeaboy: help you do what?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Between the two of us, we should come up with something dangerous
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  what exactly dosent work......
<ganymede> wgrant, well, i guess not being able to run compiz and a fancy cairo-dock on a 2001 computer isn't the most unexpected disappointment in the world
<platzhirsch> Hey, I guess I installed my card reader correctly on my notebook (TP T400) and now I want to use it. Should it detect the card automatically or do I have ti mount it?
<Church> Ookami: grep "EZTV" will return both /asdf/EZTV-movie/mov.avi and /asdf/movie2/EZTV.avi :)
<talonstriker> how do I do that?
<alexanderjameslo> yeah but the thing is. gtkpod doesn't load my ipod
<Umeaboy> nucc1: Playing wmv/wma-files.
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  i normally install mplayer & vlc, enable medibuntu. install the codec packs.. and i can play most anything.
<baytes> Umeaboy, what are you tring to do exactly, just install mplayer (but for what purpose? watch avi, mpg, mpeg, mp4 movies? videos?)
<Ookami> church, ooooooooooooooooh ^^
<Umeaboy> Dr_Willis:^^
<Seven_Six_Two> Umeaboy, what step did you get an error on?
<linked_> nucc1, ok, so if i can't revert, and i can't boot in, i'd rather just format. how can i mount my encripted home directory? the disk is mounted at /mnt/disk
<Richard_Simmons> Is there perhaps some way to allow all flash to load..but force it to load in low quality mode?
<Ookami> Church ,, alright alright :) .. thank you so much ^^
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  its possible whatever codec the wmv/wma is using  isent in the codec pack.  One of the many reasions i avoide wma/wmv
<edhel231> Iowan: nm-applet shows 'device not managed' but her kernel driver is loaded.
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, there are other alternatives to gtkpod
<Umeaboy> Seven_Six_Two: After completed the instructions.
<alexanderjameslo> such as?
<Umeaboy> Including installing codecs.
<wgrant> ganymede: It would be fine if the drivers were open source.
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, the links i posted list them
<alexanderjameslo> floola stopped working since 9.0.2
<nucc1> linked_: is it encrypted with ubuntu's install time thingy? you'll have to google that...
<Iowan> edhel231:  Device may be configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<linked_> nucc1, thanks
<nucc1> Umeaboy: you need to install w32codecs and many of the gstreamer plugins
<Church> Ookami: if you want to search only files, not directories containing EZTV and with avi extention, then simplier to incorporate all in find command. find /searchpath -type f -iname "*eztv*.avi"
<bishop> just stopped by...merry 2 all...
<baytes> Umeaboy, you could try vlc instead of mplayer
<alexanderjameslo> does thinliquid film let me put them in my ipod though?
<Seven_Six_Two> Umeaboy, you got an error on the apt:// line?
<Umeaboy> nucc1: Not for 64-bits.
<gil> nucc1: i asked a wrong question..... the question is how to force install libgtk2.18
<Ookami> Church, Very very good .. thanks man ^^
<edhel231> Iowan: yes, she added allow-hotplug eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, yes, thats why its on those pages
<bastidrazor> Umeaboy: aren't you using arch and not ubuntu?
<edhel231> Iowan: should add auto eth0?
<Church> -type f means search only for files, -type d for directories
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  huh? whats niot for 64bits? i use vlc on 64bit disrtos all the time.
<Umeaboy> bastidrazor: Nope.
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, you'll have to read through them instead of just skimming, they will help you get it up and running
<nucc1> gil: which version of ubuntu are you using? it might be a dangerous thing to do.
<alexanderjameslo> mhm
<Umeaboy> Dr_Willis: w32codecs isn't for 64-bits.
<Iowan> edhel231:  Dunno - I'm not really familiar w/ hotplut option
<gil> 9.04 jaunty
<Iowan> edhel231:  hotplug*
<alexanderjameslo> BAH! liquid film is a tarball. i cant install tarballs for i have a lack of knowledge D:
<Umeaboy> I have installed w64codecs from medibuntu according to the instructions on that page.
<Umeaboy> It still doesn't help.
<nucc1> Umeaboy: then w64codecs :d
<nucc1> err :p
<gil> nucc1: 9.04 jaunty
<Richard_Simmons> Fffffffffffffffffffff. 5-15 different bits of flash on a single page make firefox just quit working.... Dx
<Ookami> Church ,, if i want to search the "whole File system"
<Seven_Six_Two> alexanderjameslo, tarballs are like zips. you have to extract them, then follow the (usually) good instructions in the INSTALL or README
<Ookami> the one that contains "/home"
<Ookami> what would it be in a command ?
<nucc1> gil, 9.04 should be with libgtk-2.16? you could get the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<baytes> alexanderjameslo, its easy, download it, then unzip it, by opening a terminal and typing tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz, then cd folderame, then ./configure, then type make, then sudo make install
<Ookami> just "/" ? ^^
<Umeaboy> nucc1: I installed that already with thoose instructions!!!!!!!
<gil> but i need 2.18
<nucc1> gil, the deb of the version you want, and then install that deb. but it might make your system unstable
<baytes> umeaboy, what other reason are you trying to install the codes besides watching videos? (just curious becuase you could install vlc and it should auto install the rest of the codecs automaticly)
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  medibuntu has a w64codecs pack that is used on 64bit disrtos.......
<nucc1> Umeaboy: i'm on a 32 bit system, so can't say, but WMA plays fine on my pc, or so i think :p
<Church> Ookami: yes. but if you run it under your user you might run into some directories where you have no permission to look into so find might spawn lot of erros
<switch10_> Ookami: /
<Church> eg. /root and alike directories
<nucc1> baytes: Umeaboy wants to be able to play wma files, which vlc and mplayer should do IMHO, if w32codecs (w64codecs) is installed.
<Umeaboy> It's MUCH easier to play theese kinds of songs in Mandriva.
<nucc1> Umeaboy: it doesn't play with rhythmbox?
<Umeaboy> It has seperate codecs.
<inclement> Gnome sees and correctly uses my two monitors, but when I login with xmonad as my wm the second just clones the first. Is there some gnome config I can export to xmonad to make it recognise the second monitor, or must I do it entirely separately?
<edhel231> Iowan: I am vaguely familiar with /etc/network/interfaces, how should she configure it?
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  Package: w64codecs [non-free/libs]  This package contains the "Win32" codec binaries for the x86_64 architectures, required for the decompression of video formats that have no open source alternative.
<Dr_Willis> http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/w64codecs.html
<Umeaboy> nucc1: Nope. I'm being asked to install a codec that can't be found.
<baytes> umeaboy, nucc1, yes both will play wma files onces installed.
<Dr_Willis> apt://w64codecs/
<baytes> umeaboy, have you googled the codec name and then , ubuntu ?
<Umeaboy> It IS installed!!!!!!!!!!
<salvadorfl> hello people i have a question, i need a program to burn dual layer DVD
<nucc1> Umeaboy: : ah, mine says that too, but i just assume the files will play anywa
<Iowan> edhel231:  Dunno if it'll help, but try commenting out the hotplug, and add auto eth0... or try commenting out the entire def and let NM handle it
<Umeaboy> Look what I've written in this channel the past twenty minutes!!!!!
<nucc1> Umeaboy: the WMA's play anyway
<zleap> salvadorfl, won;t the one that comes in ubuntu do that
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:   You just said you coudelt install w32codecs because it wasent for 64bits. i corrected you.. good luck.
<ll_r> hello
 * Dr_Willis goes back to sleep
<ll_r> i have a question
<nucc1> Umeaboy: my rhythmbox says that message, but it still plays the files.
<edhel231> Iowan: initially there were no eth0 lines
<salvadorfl> u mean k3b?
<edhel231> Iowan: so I'll go with the auto eth0
<Umeaboy> nucc1: Well, mine didn't find any decoder.
<nucc1> salvadorfl: brasero will do.
<edhel231> Iowan: no internet
<Umeaboy> http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?image=210686-WMA.png#
<Umeaboy> Sorry that it's in Swedish.
<nucc1> Umeaboy: make sure you have ffmpeg installed too, gstreamer plugins ugly and multiverse and bad.
<Umeaboy> It states clearly thou that it couldn't be found.
<rhett> i can't find upstart
<rhett> in jaunty
<Umeaboy> nucc1: Done that to.
<edhel231> Iowan: some brainstorming
<ll_r> my network connection through nm-applet   network manager starts after skype, firefox , msn etc.. leading to no connection errors . is there a way to start the connection before all the following applications and wait for the connection to be on or off?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Hmmm... comment out everything except two lines defining "lo"?
<duffydack> Brasero, yet again fails me... now it sees it cant even burn vob/ifo to a dvd-video compliant disc.. junk.  k3b it is, still.
<nucc1> Umeaboy: hmmm, you're on ubuntu 9.10? and you have the medibuntu repository added?
<baytes> Umeaboy, question have you uncommented out the other two sets of repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list then updated before trying to find the codec your missing?
<blakkheim> ll_r: install wicd and use it instead of nm applet
<edhel231> Iowan: that was the initial not-working setup
<Umeaboy> nucc1: Yes.
<ll_r> blakkheim, will this solve the problem?
<blakkheim> ll_r: most likely yes
<Umeaboy> I added it according to thoose instructions on that page.
<salvadorfl> just select  "burn image" icon  and is going to detect it by it self?
<ll_r> blakkheim, does it have a gui?
<edhel231> Iowan: she had the same problem a few months ago, typed a few commands and got it working
<blakkheim> ll_r: it has a gtk client and an ncurses client
<ll_r> ok thx
<Iowan> edhel231:  Which commands? ;)
<Umeaboy> baytes: I haven't manually touched the source-list ina while sNO.
<baytes> Umeaboy, open up /etc/apt/sources.list and near the bottom there are two sets of repo's that are commented out with a # remove the # and then save and sudo apt-get update then try it agian
<Umeaboy> so NO
<edhel231> Iowan: she cannot remember
<nucc1> Umeaboy: install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll too
<Umeaboy> Huh? I'll check.
<edhel231> Iowan: I just asked and the commands were kind of short and referring only to the interfaces
<RandomizeR> can anyone help me add an unsupported resolution to my xserver?
<edhel231> Iowan: but she cannot remember
<Iowan> edhel231:  Probably not "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<nucc1> RandomizeR: how can an unsupported resolution be useful?
<RandomizeR> i have nvidia 9600 with a viewsonic LCD, but for some reason the EDID of the monitor can't be read, so i don't have the recommended resolution
<edhel231> Iowan: let's see
<Dr_Willis> RandomizeR:  you have installed the nvidia drivers?
<nucc1> RandomizeR: what resolution do you think the monitor supports?
<RandomizeR> nucc1, it's the correct resolution for my LCD, but the EDID can't be read correctly so it's not showing up as a supporeted resolution
<RandomizeR> 1280x1024
<Dr_Willis> RandomizeR:  ive noticed on some of my nvidia machines. they wont get the right res ultill i get the drivers installed.
<phix> :D
<RandomizeR> i got the restricted drivers and it still didn't work
<Ookami> Church,Dr_Willis .. a minute plz  ... < find ~ -iname "*SearchTerm*" -print > ... what would that do ? .. and what's the directory
<edhel231> Iowan: nope
<edhel231> Iowan: thanks for the help thus far
<aPpYe> is there any way to disable a sentelic touchpad for a couple seconds after keypresses similar to how one would on a synaptics pad with syndaemon?
<nucc1> RandomizeR: yea, check what dr_willis says, use NVidia's display config utility to try
<RandomizeR> i'm trying to add it manually, but that doesn't work either, even xrandr gives me an error message when i try to change into that resolution
<phix> RandomizeR are you prng?
<Iowan> edhel231:  'fraid not... Hmmm again
<RandomizeR> prng?
<RandomizeR> Dr_Willis, i have the latest restricted drivers
<phix> psudeo-random number generator
<Church> -print is by default, no need to use it. ">" redirects output, just like "|" does. just it's used to redirect/save output in some file instead of passing to other command
<nucc1> phix: where did that prng stuff come from ? :p
<phix> Church: correct
<phix> nucc1: his nick
<RandomizeR> phix, well, not particularly, no :-D
<nucc1> phix: ha, he he. OK.
<RandomizeR> just your average randomizer
<Church> Ookami: oh. or > is just to highlight, not in actual command? then ~ is your home directory shortname
<phix> nucc1: lets high five
<phix> RandomizeR: fair enough :)
<RandomizeR> :)
<Iowan> edhel231:  Probably won't help, "lshw -C network" - verify eth0 is in use
<nucc1> phix: remind me how that is done :d
<phix> and I fold tripple 8s :/
<Ookami> Church, Thanks ^^ .. where do you find that on the keybrored .. my home directory shortname :) ?
<Dr_Willis> RandomizeR:  useing dvi or vga connection? If you can use DVI.
<RandomizeR> so, anyone know of a solution to my problem? this is my 3rd night in a row trying to work this out :(
<Iowan> edhel231:  check ifconfig -a to list all interfaces - active or not
<RandomizeR> well, i'm suspecting that might have something to do with it
<edhel231> Iowan: tried that, she had eth0, eth1 (wireless), lo
<Church> Ookami: you just wrote it :P it's "~"
<nucc1> meanwhile, RandomizeR, i wonder whether the modern xorg has much support for manual config though. haven't had to do that in a few years :p
<RandomizeR> my card outputs DVI, but the LCD is VGA
 * phix raises his hand with palm facing away from him and moves to towards nucc1 
<RandomizeR> so i'm connecting through an adapter
<sixtila> anyone used debian - how to mount a ntfs volume
<phix> RandomizeR: what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  use ntfs-3g tool.. same in most disrtos. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Church> find ~ means search in your homedir. just like cd ~ means go to homedirectory of your user
 * nucc1 raises his hand and heads for phix
<RandomizeR> phix, just set the display to the right resolution for my LCD
<phix> sixtila: yeah, use the mount command, solved
<phix> nucc1: :D
<RandomizeR> but the graphics driver can't detect the right resolutions
<RandomizeR> it detects _some_ resolutions, high ones, but not the right ones
<Ookami> Church, loool ,, i copied "it" lol ,, where is it .. shift and .. what :D .. lol ?
<RandomizeR> it works on windows though :(
<Iowan> edhel231:  I s'pose you tried unplugging and replugging both ends of cable
<nucc1> phix: i merely raised my hand, you have no idea if it was a knuckle sandwich I was making to deliver :d
<Church> on my keyboard ~ is in leftmost upper corner of alphanumeric keys
<RandomizeR> but i'm trying to move back to linux for good
<Church> just below the F1 key
<edhel231> Iowan: she tried that every time we tried something
<Ookami> church, GOTCHA :D ~~~
<sixtila> su
<edhel231> Iowan: she is connected directly to the internet
<Ookami> Church, ,, thanks for everything .. really deeply appreciated ^^ ..
<Iowan> edhel231:  maybe it wore out from all the plugging :)
<edhel231> Iowan: maybe :)
<Iowan> edhel231:  no router/modem?
<Church> Ookami: read some shell / command line HOWTO .. i find using command line often more faster/productive then GUI .. at least for file operations
<edhel231> Iowan: nope
<RandomizeR> nucc1, i don't know how the new system for xorg's configuration works, i used to be able to do almost anything with the old settings-based one
<phix> nucc1: that is just a risk I am willing to take
<RandomizeR> nucc1, the new one just auto detects everything
<Ookami> Church, where can i find those ?
<nucc1> phix: LOL.
<Church> Ookami: by googling? :) there are several collection of linux related HOWTOs out there on the web
<edhel231> Iowan: interestingly enough, seems extremely odd, but
<Ookami> Church, so the best googling term would be ? :)
<nucc1> nucc1: should still be possible to config everything manually in xorg.conf though. maybe you should plug both monitors, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then edit the resulting file, adding the relevant sections for your displays.
<Ookami> << he don't know about "shell" and all
<Church> Ookami: http://tldp.org/ one of them
<switch10_> Ookami: there is a really good linux pocket book that orielly makes that is awesome
<nucc1> RandomizeR: ^^
<Church> Ookami: shell is same as command.com. just more easier to use :)
<Iowan> edhel231: Hmmm, how to connect w/ no interface? ... nvm topic for another day
<RandomizeR> nucc1, yeah, i just didn't wanna start another night of brute-forcing my way through this
<duffydack> Church, lol
<edhel231> Iowan: she started linux, no network
<Brack10> some update I did has been causing any graphical operation to use way more CPU than mormal.  Nvidia Geforce 6600.  I've tried 4 different kernel revs, and 4 different nvidia driver versions, and it's still doing it.  Games are unplayable, videos lag like crazy.  Anyone know what I can do?
<Ookami> Church, thanks man .. i'll give it some time there and .. what more time .. what is "shell" .. a site ?
<Church> Ookami: shell - as in most probably bash if you are using default ubuntu install
<edhel231> Iowan: she started windows, then rebooting to linux, it worked
<edhel231> Iowan: and I cannot figure out why, it makes no sense
<Church> Ookami: as in what interprets your commands when you switch to console or run some gui terminal app
<RandomizeR> nucc1, thanks for your help :)
<RandomizeR> thanks everyone :)
<nucc1> RandomizeR: sorry we couldn't find a solution :(
<chatZilla> how would i go about doing this on linux: making a live radio streaming station where i can upload music to it  and refer people to my station?
<valio> hi, I compiled a new kernel. Everything worked fine but it didn't generate any inird in the boot folder
<Iowan> edhel231:  Agreed - certainly odd!
<edhel231> Iowan: whoa!
<valio> I tried to make one with mkinitrd but there is no such command in ubuntu
<RandomizeR> nucc1, it's ok, as i told you, i've been trying for 2 nights after work and came up with nothing ^_^
<Iowan> edhel231:  Whoa-d
<nucc1> Brack10: have you confirmed that your powerpack is working right?
<edhel231> Iowan: nevermind, I thought it was something else
<Ookami> Church, hmmm .. i didn't fully get it .. i'm a bit of a beginner here .. but i'll get to it sometime ^^ .. anyway man .. thanks a lot :D .. be safe and thanks for you time ^^
<edhel231> Iowan: she connected fine from windows
<valio> there is only mkinitrd.yard which crashed with the this error yaird error: bad device link in /sys/block/sda (fatal)
<Ookami> switch10, thank u too ^^ .. and Dr.Willisy or something like that ^^ .. see you around
<adalal> .
<nucc1> RandomizeR: my advise, let the problem rest for a few days. the next time you tackle it, make your goal be getting a valid xorg for your purposes. ignore any other possibilities :)
<spydon_> What is the name of the gnome printer settings app in ubuntu?
<pauljw> dr
<nucc1> spydon system-config-printer ?
<cwillu_at_work> spydon, system-config-printer/system-config-printer-applet
<edhel231> Iowan: whoa!
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, want me to fix it? :p
<spydon_> nucc1: cwillu_at_work thx
<edhel231> Iowan: theory:
<edhel231> Iowan: she starts windows, connects to the internet
<Ubuntu_User> Ummm what is the Restricted extras?
<nado> hi there
<Ubuntu_User> And how do I make it work?
<edhel231> Iowan: and the PPPoE ip lease does not expire
<edhel231> Iowan: and she switches to linux, so it works
<bastidrazor> Ubuntu_User: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and they just work
<nado> can somebody tell me how to prevent empathy from changing my status to available as soon as i return to my computer after a few minutes of idling?
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, tell me the resolution it should be, and give me the links that this sends:  "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; xrandr --verbose | pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rhett> can I install inittab on ubuntu?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Maybe... What version? Karmic had DSL issues early on (PPPOE?)
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, sure, but why would you want to?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Recent problem, or ongoing?
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, because I don't see event.d
<Ubuntu_User> What do they do?
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, it's /etc/init/ now
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, ok, i'm on it :)
<RandomizeR> thanks :)
<Ubuntu_User> I'm still having the same flash problems I did before?
<edhel231> Iowan: she is going now, but I can continue a bit with the details she provided
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, indicating the intent to replace /etc/init.d/
<nado> is nobody having the same problem?
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, why the f does ubunutu change init all the time?
<edhel231> Iowan: problem also happened a few months ago
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, eh?  we haven't changed init in years
<chatZilla> how do i upload music to a site, make a radio station out of it and be able to refer people to it?
<RandomizeR> pastebinit, nice!
<RandomizeR> handy ;)
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, we're finally using the init we put in place 2 (3?) years ago)
<edhel231> Iowan: she fixed it, and recently it appeared again
<Dr_Willis> rhett:  its been slowly moveing toward usign Upstart. tahts the reason for the slow changes
<RandomizeR> http://pastebin.com/f7cf86da   --   http://pastebin.com/f574d3e89
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, :)
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, all  I want to do is respawn this /usr/bin/svscanboot
<Iowan> edhel231:  Good luck - doubt ISP can/will help w/ Linux.
<goose[PC]> chatZilla: icecast
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, what's the resolution its supposed to be?
<rhett> like I would put initab, how do I do that now that inittab, and now event.d is gone?
<edhel231> Iowan: well, she is off now
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, 1280x1024
<phix> hmmm, should i reraise unsuited connectors?
<phix> pre-flop
<edhel231> Iowan: but my question is, how can that happen (the windows/linux thing)
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, I already said:  /etc/event.d/ -> /etc/init/
<Iowan> edhel231:  off=offlin again?
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, everything in my init ends in .conf
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, one moment
<nucc1> chatZilla: try icecast
<phix> what do you reckon nucc1 ?
<edhel231> Iowan: off=going to bed ;)
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, sure, take your time :)
<Ubuntu_User> Have you been recieving alot of complaints about Gaiaonline?
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, and thanks again for helping :)
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, what are you actually trying to accomplish?  restart a service on boot?
<edhel231> Iowan: but she _has_ the reboot from windows thing working
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, respawn a service on boot
<edhel231> Iowan: which is extremely odd
<cyberconcur> type
<edhel231> Iowan: even the idea is absurd
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, sorry;  spawn or respawn?
<nucc1> phix: reckon about what?
<phix> nucc1: should I reraise unsuited connectors pre-flop?
<SonhadorPR> Hey all, having a little problem with Ubuntu 9.10 not recognizing NTFS HDDs. I try to do it on GUI, it gives me error: Unable to Main Drive Authentication is required. I've always been able to access the Internal NTFS drives, why is this problem coming up now?
<talonstriker> i'd like to update my wireless drivers, where can I get the .debs?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Better'n nothing, but a fix would be better!
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, in event.d or inittab, you say respawn
<rhett> exec /usr/bin/svscanboot
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, if it's just starting it the first time, look to any of the config files in /etc/init/ as an example;  /etc/init/tty1 is a really basic example, and demonstrates how easy such things are now
<chatZilla> nuccl: i downloaded icecast where's the option to add music and where's the url I'm suppose to give to people so they can listen to my radio station
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, respawn means "restart this if it dies".  It's a parameter that is incidental to starting it in the first place
<nucc1> phix: what subject are we on ;)
<edhel231> Iowan: and another thing: rebooting from windows works
<rhett> i understand that cwillu_at_work
<phix> nucc1: ubuntu related :) pokerth
<edhel231> Iowan: but turning off, then on doesn't
<nucc1> chatZilla: google icecast, find their website, they should have a manual there. there's also "darkice" or so.
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, I understand your confusion now;  /etc/event.d/inittab wasn't special, it was just another upstart job that you created (it had no special meaning over any other upstart job)
<edhel231> Iowan: maybe something hardware-level?
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, so, just create /etc/init/whatever.conf, and edit it the same way
<edhel231> Iowan: I mean, cold boot doesn't work
<nucc1> phix: so, connectors. I assume they have something to do with computers :) . then pre-flop. YOu mean "before they fail" ?
<edhel231> Iowan: but reboot from windows, does
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, have you used nvidia-config to do anything?
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, sorry, nvidia-settings
<nucc1> phix: you have a way of grinding my brain to a screeching halt :d
<RandomizeR> i used the graphical one
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, _which_ graphical one?
<rhett> ok, looks like it worked cwillu_at_work
<RandomizeR> yeah, nvidia-settings
<rhett> i don't understand what was wrong with inittab
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, k, one more moment :p
<SonhadorPR> Hey all, having a little problem with Ubuntu 9.10 not recognizing NTFS HDDs. I try to do it on GUI, it gives me error: Unable to mount Main Drive Authentication is required. I've always been able to access the Internal NTFS drives, why is this problem coming up now?
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, there's no such thing as inittab
<phix> nucc1: <3
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, sorry, i wasn't sure if it was the same as nvidia-settings
<rhett> there is linux outside of ubuntu cwillu_at_work , where even inittab still exists
<nucc1> phix: so if you can re-cast what you said in english for an oldie like moi, then I might share what i reckon :)
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, if you happen to make a file called inittab.conf in /etc/init (or inittab in /etc/event.d before), it works no differently than any other file name
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, here's the current _default_ xorg
<phix> nucc1: :D
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, xorg.config*
<rhett> i'm saying, I have no idea why inittab had to go away , or event.d for that matter
<goose[PC]> how do I set the time on my server?
<rhett> like, is there really any improvement with this new way?
<Iowan> edhel231:  Certainly odd  that it takes Windows to cause something to reset.
<nucc1> goose[PC]: that's a good question :p
<Dr_Willis> rhett:  yes.  Check out the upstart docs/homepage/threads
 * Dr_Willis thinks its called progress.
<cwillu_at_work> rhett, I'm done with your trolling
<goose[PC]> nucc1: that's why I asked it :) The incorrect time stamps in my irssi are driving me crazy
<nucc1> goose[PC]: I was merely indicating that I've never tried that myself :)
<`mOOse`> anybody game for some Q's on casper-rw?
<Michalxo> could anyone provide me loki-installer? (loki-unistaller would be better though)
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, one sec, still looking for the relevant options to the nvidia config utils
<rhett> whoa, actually, this is pretty amazing, from the upstart docs
<Iowan> edhel231:  You (she) can uncomment the /etc/network/interfaces definitions to see if it works differently that way.
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, tyt, thanks :)
<rhett> I can just do start myservice, stop myservice, status myservice
<sheepsy1> Hey guys, this is a general question about partitioning: I started my install with 4 logical partitions (boot, swap, /, and /home) and left a bunch of space unallocated. Now I want to add more partitions using GParted. GParted tells me that one partition needs to be converted to extended before I can use the unallocated space on the drive. However, there is no workflow that I see where I can keep the contents of one 
<rhett> you can't do that with inittab
<edhel231> Iowan: sorry 'bout that, saw the network cable plugged, and I unplugged it without a second thought
<sheepsy1> Does anyone know how I can achieve this?
<edhel231> Iowan: now that's a genius way to figure things out :))
<rhett> hmm, maybe I don't need daemontools anymore
<rCX> How can I change the ownership of a directory and all of its subdirectories to myself (the user)?
<edhel231> Iowan: apparently at the moment I cannot connect to wireless
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, is this a laptop or a stand alone screen?  If it's a separate screen, can you give me the model number?
<edhel231> Iowan: oh well
<edhel231> Iowan: thanks for all the help, I appreciate it, and she does, too ;)
<RandomizeR> separate screen, ViewSonic VA714
<RandomizeR> and graphics card nvidia 9600
<RandomizeR> ubuntu karmic, latest updates, restricted driver
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i dunno if you got this when i said it before, but the graphics card can't read the monitor's EDID correctly
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, and nvidia-settings doesn't include the correct resolution, right?  I think we'll just have to find the edid.bin file for the monitor, and load it into nvidia-settings via the gpu | crt (or whatever) | acquire edid
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> I had the same problem with the same resolution but a different monitor
<RandomizeR> oh, you can do that?!
<cwillu_at_work> oh, of course :p
<gandhi_> how are the radeonhd drivers?
<cwillu_at_work> nvidia has their own special way different than the usual method, but the method exists :p
<gandhi_> do they work well yet?
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, that'd be brilliant!
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, :D
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, don't happen to still have the cd (yes, really) that came with the monitor? :p
<ardian> Hi my ubuntu firewall is blocking hamachi how can fix that ?
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i do, as a matter of fact :D
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, the relevant file might be on there
<cwillu_at_work> no idea where though :p
<velcroshooz> how do i delete a program and all the libs it installed?
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work,  ok, i'll look for it right now, one sec
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, otherwise, http://www.viewsonic.com/support/downloads/drivers/_download/Monitor_EDID.zip might include it
<duffydack> velcroshooz, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<leoverdura> happy xmas!
<bastidrazor> velcroshooz: apt-get remove program ..and the libs if not needed by anything else will be remove by apt-get autoremove
<duffydack> velcroshooz, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge (program)
<cwillu_at_work> note that --purge is actually the config files, and isn't necessary to remove the unneeded libs
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, ok, i'll download the file and still checking around my cds to find the monitor's cd
<cwillu_at_work> (typically config files take up negligable space, and allows easy restoration of the old config when you reinstall)
<duffydack> cwillu_at_work, ive never needed to keep any configs of a progra I want 100% rid of..
<velcroshooz> thank you
<duffydack> 100% meaning, libs too
<phix> Social engineering fail for me :(
<phix> happy honika btw
<nucc1> how so?
<RandomizeR> oh, that link is a windows exe file
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, should be unzippable if it's just a self-extracting
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, ok, i'll see
<phix> nucc1: oh I was two positions away from being in a paid position, so I told two ppl to click the leave table button, I even told them where it was on the screen too, no one did it :(
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, otherwise i'll reboot into windows to do it
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, you mean inside the zip?
<phix> I fail at social engineering
<JoeSomebody> hi, i was too mad about a bad website the other day, i was not fit to talk to, i apologize to anyone i offended, and hope you understand, maybe you flipped out at a company before too
<`mOOse`> duffydack: sudo apt-get program --purge will get rid of everything
<JoeSomebody> anyways merry christmas to all
<cwillu_at_work> phix, #ubuntu-offtopic for all your offtopic chatter :p
<phix> RandomizeR: are you threating cwillu_at_work about rebooting into Windows?
<phix> cwillu_at_work: oh yeah, my bad
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, yeah
<sheepsy1> Let me correct my post, as clearly it was wrong: I have 4 primary partitions, I want to convert 1 to extended so I can add more. Is this possible without deleting everything on that 1 partition?
<RandomizeR> and, phix, no i'm not :P
<phix> cwillu_at_work: well I was sort of ontopic, I am playing pokerstars via the ubuntu wine package
<nucc1> phix: how do i "/join" in empathy? :p
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, it's not extractable
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, inside the zip there's an exe
<phix> nucc1: sudo apt-get install irssi screen
<Arney> Note: All of my "U" are "I"
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i'll need to reboot into windows to see what's in there
<nucc1> RandomizeR: why don't u try using wine for that?
<Arney> U cant get my cistom keyboard to be recognuzed, u mean the cistom layoit
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, fancy :p
<RandomizeR> nucc1, hmmm
<nucc1> phix: funny :d empathy can now execute apt-get commands :p
<phix> :)
<Arney> U ised to unstall ut un 8.04 now u ipgraded to 9.10 and uts not recognuzed properly
<phix> nucc1: screen -S freenodeIRC irssi
<Arney> u tryed edutung the base.xml and the is fule un the X11 symbols folder
<Arney> bit the system wont recognuze ut.
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, can't understand that, plase use full and correctly spelled words (as much as possible)
<RandomizeR> nucc1, cwillu_at_work: apt-getting wine now, i'll see if that'll run it
<phix> nucc1: /j #ubuntu
<rCX> How can I change the ownership and group of a directory to myself (the user)?
<Arney> cwillu_at_work: my keyboard layout unst beung recognuzed
<nucc1> phix: a-ha! that's it. he he. I already used a menu though. just got into ~offtopic
<phix> Arney: why are your us is?
<nucc1> rCX: chown username.group dir
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, heh;  fresh install?
<phix> I think I am still banned from offtopic
<ardian> my ubuntu firewall is blocking hamachi how can fix that ?
<phix> apparantly you can be offtopic in an offtopic channel :)
<msmarc> Does anyone know a good guide to configure Samba with a php web interface?
<Arney> My us file is in usr/share/x11/xkb/symbols
<nucc1> phix: rotflol
<PlasmaSheep> My dell Inspiron 1405 will not properly suspend or hibernate. It worked fine last version. Using karmic.
<Absurde> Ah ouais. Et bien sûr c'pas français ici.
<phix> hey ops, can one of you fine gentlemans unban me in offtopic?
<cwillu_at_work> Absurde, #ubuntu-fr
<cwillu_at_work> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cwillu_at_work> phix, -> #ubuntu-ops and plead your case;  in the mean time, keep it on-topic here :p
<Arney> U can bearly type anythung becaise the layoit us messed ip.
<phix> Absurde: either that or just speak English like we know you can :)
<Bcool> nice installing 9.10 fresh solved my problem
<cwillu_at_work> <cwillu> Arney, heh;  fresh install?
<Arney> yes
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, from live cd?
<Arney> yes
<Arney> 9.10
<cwillu_at_work> which keyboard layout did you select?
<phix> cwillu_at_work: ok, I will try, but I really need an offtopic conversation with ubuntu ppl
<Bcool> wonder why upgrading to 9.10 caused net problems
<RandomizeR> Arney, just switch the u with the i and vice versa
<`mOOse`> that could be kinda fun, in the right channels lol
<nucc1> Arney: if you know what the layout should be, just go and select it in the kb prefs
<Arney> Dvorak, closesthung to my custom layoit
<cwillu_at_work> phix, this isn't the place for it.
<rCX> nucc1: thx
<phix> any way, any one has a question for me to answer so I don't appear to be an offtopic pain in the ...?
<JoeSomebody> Bcool, upgrading to 9.10 solved MY net problems
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, oh, you've got a custom layout that you're trying to use?
<phix> cwillu_at_work: ok
<PlasmaSheep> My dell Inspiron 1405 will not properly suspend or hibernate. It worked fine last version. Using karmic.
<JoeSomebody> i have no idea why :)
<Arney> nucc1: its custom u edited the files and my layoit usn't shoyung ip
<phix> PlasmaSheep: Do you need to suspend or hibernate your computer?
<Bcool> my internet was slow when I used the upgrade option in 9.04
<phix> My lappy freezes sometimes when coming out of suspend, but it does that in windows too
<phix> I think it is a BIOS bug
<Bcool> I just tried a clean install of 9.10 from a cd and it works fine
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, does it show up in system | preferences | keyboard | layouts | add?
<phix> PlasmaSheep: have you updated to the lasted BIOS?
<Arney> no, thats the problem
<Arney> isially ut does
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, the configuration backends and approaches have been changing a bit, and I don't think it's sane to extensively customize a keyboard layout :p
<Arney> on oldder ibinti
<PlasmaSheep> phix: I install the updates pushed to the repos, so I assume so.
<Arney> cwillu_at_work: http://paste2.org/p/577672 my layoit
<cwillu_at_work> Arney, check your private messages
<Arney> before u ised to paste that, ok thank yoi
<phix> PlasmaSheep: erh, I mean from the makers of your lappy
<phix> PlasmaSheep: ubuntu doesn't flash your BIOS for you
<phix> It would be neat if it did though
<PlasmaSheep> phix: ah, well then I haven't run bios upgrades in a loong time.
<msmarc> My power PC mac doesn't hibernate? Is there a way to make it?
<phix> msmarc: there is, it involves a hammer, but there is no guarrantee it will wake up from its hibernation
<duffydack> its winter, they're all hibernating
<`mOOse`> windows never has (and probably never will) hibernate gracefully - seems that MS just can't seem to figure it out
<phix> I ROOM WITH A MOOSE!
<Hydrosis> I disagree, windows hiberanes perfectly for me but Ubuntu never wakes up and I have to reset my machine.
<`mOOse`> I get about 8 out of 10 attempts at hibernation...those 2 crap out
<Hydrosis> hibernates*
<`mOOse`> I M a mOOse!
<phix> ah. there is a difference hey
<`mOOse`> well Hydrosis....it's not 100% for all the time, for everybody - it just happens to be a fact that MS has never done a good job at it
<cwillu_at_work> hibernation / suspend woes are the hardware / bios manufacturers, neither windows nor ubuntu can do much about it if the firmware is simply broken
<phix> cwillu_at_work: that's what I said
<`mOOse`> true enough cwillu_at_work but...
<cwillu_at_work> but nothing :p
<phix> cwillu_at_work: you still at work?
<Hydrosis> 'm00se' I use windows daily and Ive NEVER had problems with hibernation, but Ubuntu ALWAYS 100% of the time does not wake up for me.  VERY frustrating when it was turned on.
<`mOOse`> they seem to be able to grok other kludges just fine -
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, hey, i tried the program on wine, it was an installer
<Sinclair86> anyone here kubuntu kde 4.4 and have knetworkmanager working?
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i went through with it and installed it, but the exe it installs is a tool to read the EDID
<minimec> Hydrosis: First thing to check is your GPU. Nvidia property driver is a nightmare when it comes to suspend/hibernation. ATI OpenSource si working better and better. 2nd, try to disable your wifi if you have one activated. Then try to suspend your machine.
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i will reboot into windows, use that tool to get the EDID, right?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, what should it look like?
<phix> Sinclair86: no sorry
<`mOOse`> Hydrosis...that's very good...I guess that cinches it then - 10,000,000 people must be wrong then
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, a one-line string or a block?
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, or a binary file?
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, it's basically a binary file that the monitor sends;  whatever file you get out should work fine
<Sinclair86> >_<
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, ok, nice :)
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i'll do that real quick and be right back :)
<cwillu_at_work> Random832, 128bytes, binary, maybe :p
<Hydrosis> minimec I dont use nVidia.  I have intel.  It's NEVER a problem with Windows in thsi regards.  According to 'm00se' I must be crazy because my Ubuntu doesnt work better than windows.
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, thanks a lot for your help, you're a life saver!
<RandomizeR> brb...
<minimec> Hydrosis: Intel should do with suspend/hibernation. Do you use 9.10 with kms enabled?
<Hydrosis> What is kms?  I use Kramic.
<`mOOse`> 4,330,000 hits on google for "windows hibernation problems"....and when did I say that Hydrosis?? Too much nog bro
<bastidrazor> `mOOse`: care to stay on ubuntu support?
<`mOOse`> sure...sry
<okor> Anyone know what would cause very slow browsing of samba shares on local network?
<JoeSomebody> what is that best stuff chan?
<minimec> Hydrosis: kms means KernelModeSettings. I don't think that they are enabled by default with the intel GPU (they are not activated with ATI GPU's). Try to search the net for 'intel kms ubuntu'
<bastidrazor> !best | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bastidrazor> JoeSomebody: bestbot
<cinuka> server nini.irc.gr
<JoeSomebody> thx
<Whizpopthat> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10. I had 9.04 before, and my wireless card isn't picking up any networks, it is enabled, and I know for a fact I have my router enabled and I'm within the correct distance.
<yoshio_221> hey guys, i need some help on ubuntu installation. im trying to install using wubi, and then when i reboot to continue installation it says cannot find ubuntu/install/installation.iso
<goose[PC]> it's time for goose's only amsg of the year, so have yourself a merry christmas / happy hanukkah / happy kwanza / quiet non-religious night :)
<blakkheim> yoshio_221: don't use wubi
<bastidrazor> goose[PC]: you forgot chrismakka
<minimec> Hydrosis: As is mentioned... wifi is sometimes also a problem with suspend/hibernate.
<yoshio_221> why not? it seems like its the only hope for me right now
<JoeSomebody> it said it doesn't know :)
<yoshio_221> what other things should i use?
<JoeSomebody> can i ask here?
<Hydrosis> minimec I'm wired.
<blakkheim> yoshio_221: an actual livecd
<yoshio_221> it doesnt work because i put it in and it says it cannot mount cd rom after i click install or try
<Hydrosis> Ask your question JeoSomebody, we'll try to answer if it's on topic.
<minimec> Hydrosis: Ok. Wired connections shouldn't be a problem.
<blakkheim> !usb > yoshio_221
<ubottu> yoshio_221, please see my private message
<yoshio_221> ive tried usb but it didnt work either
<minimec> Hydrosis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Dr_Willis> You may want to try virtualbox then.. or try some different usb flash drives.
<JoeSomebody> i have several ntfs and some ext4 - i would like to get an anti-virus for ubuntu, it does not have to be free
<bastidrazor> JoeSomebody: #ubuntu-offtopic has  a fair amount of intelligent ladies and gentlemens..  they may have a good 'best' guess.
<Hydrosis> Thanks minimec, I'll read that.
<Dr_Willis> or clarify what dident work with the cd/flash yoshio_221  and perhaops get them working
<bastidrazor> JoeSomebody: clamav
<JoeSomebody> win machines access my ubuntu
<yoshio_221> i already have it on virtualbox, but i dont want it, i want it on real machine. ive also tried many usbs
<yoshio_221> they load on other computers but not this one
<JoeSomebody> i have clam installed already
<cwillu_at_work> yoshio_221, is it just the livecd that doesn't boot properly?
<yoshio_221> alright ill try cd/flash
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, if you want Anti-Virus reviews I suggest you Google the phrase "Linux Anti-Virus app review" and sift through that info.  There is no "best" app, it's all subjective that way.  Hope that helps.
<conmat> Greetings, does anyone know where to find a keyboard map file (or whatever the correct name is) for a thinkpad t400?
<conmat> Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<conmat> Thanks
<JoeSomebody> i was thinking about how in my windows machines i have firewall etc with kaspersky, but it don't work with  new kernels
<yoshio_221> to make the bootable usb i use unetbootin right? also if i cant boot from usb in bios i use plop boot manager right?
<JoeSomebody> or should i use a separate firewall paackage?
<minimec> conmat: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T400
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, I use Firestarter for a firewall.
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  i dont even use a firewall.. :)
<hal> works great
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis, I usually dont use one but I have been using Firestarter for the last few weeks.
<Hydrosis> I like reading boring log records.
<Hydrosis> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 390 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<JoeSomebody> firefox locked so bad after opening uncountable duplicate windows yesterday that i had to hit reset button, how do i avoid that ?
<Whizpopthat> My fuckin wireless won't pick up my WLAM signal for some reason, im tryin to figure it out... so im using my LAN connection
<JoeSomebody> aside from  avoiding that site?
<Hydrosis> Dont open that many Windows, JoeSomebody.
<Whizpopthat> wrong window
<alex_mayorga> anyone familiar with the unbootable wubi install issues?
<davidknight123> my wireless wont work
<JoeSomebody> Hydrosis, that site did it
<Whizpopthat> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10. I had 9.04 before, and my wireless card isn't picking up any networks, it is enabled, and I know for a fact I have my router enabled and I'm within the correct distance.
<Gartral> did an update today on my acer aspire one d250.. rebooted, NONE of the internal HIDs work, no mouse, no keyboard, no mic, no cam... i need to roll back or fix this, this system is for my mother for xmas! help!
<JoeSomebody> an MS win 7 site
<davidknight123> i have an acer aspire 5050 and it wont pick up the wifi
<JoeSomebody> so, how do i avoid that?
<hal> Whiz: have you backed up your files?
<JoeSomebody> i mean  protect against that?
<Whizpopthat> Nope. Didn't cross my mind, thought I had a back up somewhere but nope.
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, are you saying a site opened a bunch of windows on you?  Avoid that site and never return.  There's not much you can do to avoid that, unless you hack the hell out of your box.
<Hydrosis> Or, you could turn off Java.
<hal> if so do a direct install of 9.10
<bastidrazor> JoeSomebody: normally, microsoft sites require IE and don't play well with any other browser
<JoeSomebody> yes the site toasted me
<conmat> ninimec, thanks.  I've looked here but I didn't see a specific keyboard map.  I've been following the links there but I have not found a specific file.  I tried one suggestion to edit my xmodmap file and now my left arrow key does ot work.
<JoeSomebody> yes i know for sure
<minimec> Whizpopthat: are you sure your wifi device is working correctly? Do you see any wireless networks in the network-applet on your desktop?
<Whizpopthat> Well I have my 9.10 installed dual-boot beside my Windows XP.
<Whizpopthat> So I'm thinking about uninstalling through windows and doing a reinstall.
<Whizpopthat> But I know my wifi device is working, and no i dont see wireless networks.
<Whizpopthat> it says disconnected.
<JoeSomebody> i was only running xchat and firefox, happened instantly as i hit the site
<teachprint> help with ubuntu installation.  After install gets to partitioner, I get a vague dialog without text, just a series of ?????, after this program hangs there
<JoeSomebody> so , then , i cannot protect against this many window thing?
<teleri> ok, this is gartral on the laptop in question, i rebooted and now have keyboard but no mouse... can anyone tell me what i have to do to have the mousepad work?
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, sounds like a 1-time fluke.  Like I suggested, avoid that site and dont worry about it again unless you want to turn off Java.
<minimec> Whizpopthat: can you open a gnome-terminal and type 'ifconfig'  in it? Then 'iwconfig'. Can you pastebin the results?
<Hydrosis> Install script blockers in FF.
<teleri> JoeSomebody: if your using firfox, try noscript
<Whizpopthat> yeah hold on
<JoeSomebody> ok and ok :)
<JoeSomebody> thx
<teleri> np
<edbian> teachprint: Hi! :)
<teachprint> Hello there
<Mistletoe> Hey
<Mistletoe> I had a question about usb booting ubuntu
<edbian> teachprint: Are you installing ubuntu 9.10 using the graphical installer?
<Whizpopthat> Pastebin results: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2fc773f5
<nucc1> speak
<hal> softly
<Mistletoe> It keeps locking up at ubninit or whatever its called
<Mistletoe> Then reboots
<edbian> teachprint: Are you running the live CD right now?  Can you open a terminal for me?
<Bcool> well since my computer is working agian. I guess I will head out.
<Bcool> later and thanks for the help
<teachprint> thx for the welcome, I need a little help with a recurring problem in trying to install ubuntu in my athlon machine.
<Hydrosis> teachprint, what seems to be the problem?
<teleri> teachprint: "random" shutdown?
<edbian> teachprint: Are you using ubuntu 9.10 and the graphical installer?  Are you running the live CD right now?
<edbian> teachprint: Can you start up a terminal?
<teachprint> help with ubuntu installation.  After install gets to partitioner, I get a vague dialog without text, just a series of ?????, after this program hangs there
<edbian> teachprint: Umm, could you answer my questions?
<teleri> teachprint: are you trying the 64 or 32 bit versions?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2fc773f5
<teachprint> 32
<JoeSomebody> teleri, that noscript rocks , thanks again and merry xmas
<teleri> JoeSomebody: no problem, merry christmas
<digitalaxis> Are there any popular FPS games that are free/online for ubuntu?
<yoshio_221> hey i still couldnt cd... i tried cd /flash
<teleri> digitalaxis: look at nexuiz and warsow
<Hydrosis> digitalaxis, Urban Terror is the best, imo
<_biovore_> actioncube
<edbian> yoshio_221: /flash probably isn't a folder
<jordan_> j #java
<yoshio_221> it didnt work but i cd to K:/ (flash) and it worked
<yoshio_221> but what do i do after that?
<edbian> yoshio_221: I bet you can cd /home
<rhett> cwillu_at_work, how do I log something with upstart?
<Hydrosis> actioncube is so crappy it shouldnt be a game.  Better FX on Nintendo64 games.
<edbian> yoshio_221: or cd /usr
<yoshio_221> what do i do afterwards?
<teleri> yoshio_221: try cd ./ (flash)
<teachprint> I will try later, thanks
<Whizpopthat> I'm having problems with connecting to my wireless network, it won't show up at all under wireless networks, all it says is "disconnected." My wireless card is enabled, and within distance of my router. Here's pastebin results of ifconfig and iwconfig: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2fc773f5
<yoshio_221> what do i put in place of (flash)?
<brianherman> anybody want a google voice invite for xmas?
<Hydrosis> MEEEEEE!
<edbian> brianherman: What is google voice?
<edbian> brianherman: Cell phone service??
<LiteralKa> xorg isn't detecting my mouse or keyboard after startx
<brianherman> skype but better
<brianherman> you can recieve sms for free
<ubbe> whizpopthat what's in etc resolvf
<edbian> brianherman: IC!  Cool.
<brianherman> and you get a new phonenumber too
<brianherman> so
<Whizpopthat> What do you mean?
<edbian> ubbe: /etc/resolv.conf
<brianherman> hydrosis:pm me your email address
<brianherman> just email me at brianherman@gmail.com
<Whizpopthat> oh
<Whizpopthat> hold on.
<LiteralKa> xorg isn't detecting my mouse or keyboard after `startx' but it does if it doesn't do that
<ubbe> thanks edbin
<edbian> ubbe: NP
<edbian> LiteralKa: Then don't do that?  Problem solved
<LiteralKa> well
<LiteralKa> it's actually once I get to the login screen
<Whizpopthat> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m771d9b7
<brianherman> Hydrosis: it takes a day to take effect though
<LiteralKa> currently
<LiteralKa> I'm using tty
<edbian> LiteralKa: Be more specific about your entire problem :)
<LiteralKa> umm
<LiteralKa> well
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m771d9b7
<LiteralKa> everything works fine, though oddly about halfway through bootup, it decides to display the login screen
<Hydrosis> brianherman: one of my friends just told me she has an invite for me, so thanks anyways!
<LiteralKa> when it does, the mouse and keyboard don't work
<edbian> LiteralKa: It shows gdm too early??
<LiteralKa> yeah
<LiteralKa> I think
<ubbe> whizpopthat did u configure your network manuelly through network manager
<LiteralKa> this happened when I moved from 9.04 to 9.10
<ubbe> it's showing ur connected
<Whizpopthat> ubbe yes, to see if it would work, no success, but I have my laptop connected LAN to my router right now.
<matelot1> ? how to download all files from a url like this : http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/code/
<h0g4398h3> hey ive got a question about ubuntu
<LiteralKa> basically, I can't login
<h0g4398h3> i was wondering if anyone was willing to help me
<edbian> LiteralKa: Because the mouse and keyboard don't work.  I suggest purging and re-installing HAL.
<cwillu_at_work> !ask h0g4398h3
<cwillu_at_work> !ask | h0g4398h3
<ubottu> h0g4398h3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubbe> whizpopthat so does iwconfig scanning show networks
<ubbe> iwlist /scan
<h0g4398h3> alrighty
<LiteralKa> edbian: using apt-get purge?
<LiteralKa> won't that uninstall a LOT of other things?
<ubbe> not on wifi can remember exact command
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: unknown command 'iwlist /scan'
<h0g4398h3> I install ubuntu on an old gateway tower PC and on the desktop the orientation is messed up. The toolbars are in the middle of the screen and when you move the mouse to the top it goes to the bottom. Like super mario or something. Any ideas on what I should do?
<edbian> LiteralKa: Additionally.  Sometimes when I start Ubuntu it doesn't recognize my mouse or keyboard.  If I wait a few minutes (like 60 second) and it comes back
<edbian> LiteralKa: yeah, then apt-get install it
<LiteralKa> okay
<edbian> LiteralKa: DO NOT RESTART while it is purged
<LiteralKa> k
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: iwlist scan results: wlan0 Failed to read scan data: Network is down
<cwillu_at_work> h0g4398h3, did it install like that?  is this on a monitor or an lcd?
<LiteralKa> thank you, I've been reduced to tty for the past 24 hours
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: iwlist scan results: wlan0 Failed to read scan data: Network is down
<Hydrosis> edbian, Ubuntu doesnt detect my screen resolutions either.  I have to initiate a script each time I retsart or reload X, unless I want 600x800 on a 22" screen.
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, iwlist scanning
<edbian> LiteralKa: I'm not sure if it will work.  The issue is that Ubuntu isn't detecting your hardware correctly which is the biggest problem
<ubbe> iwconfig wlan0 up
<h0g4398h3> its a separate lcd
<h0g4398h3> a FPD1500
<h0g4398h3> is the screen type
<ubbe> ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> Hydrosis: What is the script?
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: permission denied
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, sudo
<cwillu_at_work> h0g4398h3, open a terminal, and run this line (copy and paste it), and give me the url's it gives back -->  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; xrandr | pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LiteralKa> edbian: and then reinstal xserver-xorg-core?
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: no such file or directory
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, always use sudo when running commands
<Whizpopthat> yeah i did after i tried without sudo lol
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, use sudo when necessary, and only when necessary :p
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, example   sudo bash
<Hydrosis> I write a script that adds resolutions and then changes the resolution.  I used xrandr to generate the info needed.
<ubbe> then run the commands after sudo bash
<edbian> LiteralKa: I'm not sure about dependencies.  I think that HAL is all alone though.  Am I wrong?
<LiteralKa> apparently not
<edbian> LiteralKa: I feel squimish about it then..
#ubuntu 2009-12-25
<LiteralKa> too late
<cwillu_at_work> Whizpopthat, don't get in the habit of using root shells
<blackest_knight> merry xmas
<cwillu_at_work> ubbe, don't get in the habit of suggesting people use root shells
<edbian> LiteralKa: ha ha ok no big deal
<ubbe> cwillu_at_work, relax
<LiteralKa> yeah, hopefully :P
<edbian> LiteralKa: After you get everything installed again reboot and see if it makes a difference.
<LiteralKa> okay
<LiteralKa> thank you
<edbian> LiteralKa: No Problem.  Hardware detection is the  biggest problem for linux imho
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, any luck?
<LiteralKa> yeah
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: Where do i go from here, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ...it gave me no such file or directory
<Whizpopthat> wait hold on lol
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, sudo which ifconfig
<cwillu_at_work> which ifconfig, you _don't_ need to use sudo for each command, and it _will_ bite you badly some day if you do
<minimec> Whizpopthat: Ok. Let's work that out together... What kind of device is that? USB wifi or integrated netbook device?
<LiteralKa> i've been using tty for the past 24 hours
<Circs> I have a G1 with USB tethering enables and my netbook runs 8.0. in 9.04 the tethering is supposed to be "auto-magic" is there a way to enable support for this tethering in 8.04?
<Whizpopthat> Dell inspiron 1501 wireless card.
<edbian> LiteralKa: I bet you're getter pretty good at it! :P
<LiteralKa> lol
<LiteralKa> It's been pathetic
<LiteralKa> I still find myself trying to use the mouse
<michaels_> Get windows keys for only 5 eur http://bit.ly/5Tgz2X :)
<APERSON> !ops | michaels_ spamming
<edbian> LiteralKa: Unfortunately I think the best advice I can give is to simply use the last version of Ubuntu
<ubottu> michaels_ spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<minimec> Whizpopthat: What about that? http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<Circs> ty Seeker`
<LiteralKa> yeah
<LiteralKa> well
<LiteralKa> here goes
 * ubbe now we suggest third party wifi tools?
<cwillu_at_work> h0g4398h3, still there?
<edbian> LiteralKa: I use debian because I was annoyed by Ubuntu updates messing things up.  Although I do occasionally miss life on the edge
<Whizpopthat> minimec: download the Auto-NDISwrapper?
<ilSoldier> hi
<Hydrosis> lol, why was Seeker kicked?
<ilSoldier> I need help
 * nucc1 says so long and thanks for all the fish.
<Seeker`> Hydrosis: I wasn't
<ilSoldier> is this correct? mount -o rw filename foldertomounto
<LiteralKa> restarting
<Hydrosis> Lysdexia kicked in, why did you kick that guy Seeker?
<cwillu_at_work> Hydrosis, he did the kicking
<edbian> ilSoldier: are you trying to mount an ISO ?
<ilSoldier> no
<ilSoldier> I'm trying to mount an ntfs partition on a hard drive
<switch10_> anyone have a good alternative to fspot and picasa??  I just read this, im done with fspot..  http://daniel-bartholomew.com/wordpress/2009/10/f-spot-considered-harmful/
<ubbe> ilSoldier, why did you write filename?
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, it would be mount /dev/sdasomething /mount/point
<Whizpopthat> ?
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, if it's an image file, you'd need to add -o loop
<ilSoldier> I've booted from ubuntu on my usb stick so I could fix up my xp os which is on my hard drive
<Whizpopthat> minimec: are you suggesting to download the Auto-NDISwrapper?
<ubbe> minimec, does your wifi card show up in dmesg
<arch----> how do you prevent ubuntu LIVE from going into sleep mode?
<arch----> im in the process of DL'ing something and don't want it to get interruped
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, does your wifi card show up in dmesg
<minimec> Whizpopthat: I would try that. I never had to use ndiswrapper as i try to only choose Linux compatible devices. But that sounds quiet interesting. Still... as your card is recognized as wlan0, I guess your card is working. You could also pastebin your dmesg (console 'dmesg'). There we could verify if your device gives some errors during boot...
<edbian> I'm back.  Sorry 'bout that
<switch10_> arch----: in power Management
<edbian> Who's trying to mount something?
<arch----> how to get there
<ubbe> minimec, if the card is working why would you install a third party tool which is for alternative drivers?
<Snausages> switch10_: wow, that guy sure is upset about it...  it's a bug in free software!  guy ought to relax a lil.
<switch10_> arch----: system>prefs
<Shanthi> Amarok 2.2.0 KDE 4.3.2 on Ubuntu Karmic (9.10): I subscribed to podcasts and they are in Home->Playlists->Podcasts. However, I can't find a way to add it to ipod or how to synchronize with the ipod automatically.
<chaupham1990> i can't install ndiswrapper-utils
<Whizpopthat> loading dmesg in a sec
<chaupham1990> errorE: bcmwl-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Shanthi> FWIW,  ipod (1st gen Min, if it matters) is mounted at /media/mypod correctly and I can list stuff there. I finally managed to get my ipod showing under 'Home->Local Music'.
<switch10_> Snausages: ya hes not to happy.  but he brings up a good point.  ive used fspot until now, and im just curious to see what else is out there...
<minimec> ubbe: see my last post to Whizpopthat ;)
<arch----> thanks
<chaupham1990> i can't install ndiswrapper-utils
<chaupham1990> errorE: bcmwl-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<switch10_> Snausages: im not a huge fan of picasa either...
<Whizpopthat> minimec: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m268d2eba
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, sudo iwlist scan    --->output should show wifi networks
<switch10_> Snausages: fspot is better than picasa in my opinion though
<lun4tic> hi anybody there to help me with a vlc streaming server problem on ubuntu-server?
<LiteralKa> ** (gdm-binary:2416): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.27" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<LiteralKa> ** (gdm-binary:2416): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
<chaupham1990> i can't install ndiswrapper-utils
<chaupham1990> errorE: bcmwl-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<lun4tic> i always get "Illegal Instruction" when trying to start a movie on the client. the server has no X installed and cannot play movies without streaming either
<chaupham1990> anybody help me?
<ago_> hello
<switch10_> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> ago_: Hi :)
<chaupham1990> hi
<LiteralKa> edbian: Error
<lun4tic> what do i have to install to get vlc playing movies? some "ugly" packages?
<LiteralKa> ** (gdm-binary:2426): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.28" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<LiteralKa> ** (gdm-binary:2426): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<FloodBot2> LiteralKa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, dmesg shows your device
<LiteralKa> FloodBot2: I can't. ;_;
<chaupham1990> i can't install ndiswrapper-utils
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: I did dmesg.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m268d2eba
<switch10_> lun4tic: what type of file??
<chaupham1990> errorE: bcmwl-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, fn F2  command on keyboard will activate the wifi on that laptop make sure that is on
<chaupham1990> anybody help me?
<edbian> LiteralKa: Mmm, that's a crazy error.  Can you find the config file it's whining about?
<cwillu_at_work> LiteralKa, can you give more description of what happened?
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, make sure you see the wifi light lit up on your laptop
<lun4tic> switch10_: different avi, mpeg and stuff none of them works
<cwillu_at_work> LiteralKa, sounds like something that would happen if gdm died during an upgrade to karmic
<edbian> LiteralKa: His mouse and keyboard did not work after switching to ubuntu 9.10 so I suggested hi purge and re-install HAL
<minimec> Whizpopthat: I think I got something ... Line 472: [   28.000407] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
<lun4tic> with "normal" vlc on my desktop ubuntu all works fine
<Whizpopthat> ubbe: It's off, but won't turn on, wireless IS enabled
<lun4tic> but the server wont play anything
<Whizpopthat> minimec: I just noticed that.
<Hydrosis> LiteralKa - http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu  -- If it's screen resolution detection problems, maybe you can learn something from this?  Not sure what you exact problem is, sorry.
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, could be that the driver in ubuntu wont activate the light i just want to make sure its on
<edbian> Hydrosis: His mouse and keyboard weren't working
<chaupham1990> i can't install ndiswrapper-utils
<chaupham1990> errorE: bcmwl-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chaupham1990> anybody help me?
<Whizpopthat> Okay
<teleri> ok, I'm on an Acer Aspire One D250 and after every boot up i have to wait about a minute before i turn the mouse pad on or else if i try any earlier it causes the whole keyboard, mouse, and mic to stop working intirly
<lun4tic> i allready addet the medibuntu repository and installed gstreamer...ugly packages and w32codecs
<Whizpopthat> minimec: what's the url to download the firmware
<JoeSomebody> if a game says ubuntu 8.04 does that mean 8.04 or higher, like in windowsland?
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, no, but usually it will work.
<edbian> JoeSomebody: Not explicitly but probably.
<Whizpopthat> i just did it through terminal nevermind
<JoeSomebody> :)
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, looking closer ndiswrapper is recommended for your laptop
<teleri> JoeSomebody: sometimes.. it's hit or miss
<ilSoldier> how do you switch to root user in the command in line?
<blakkheim> ilSoldier: sudo su
<Hydrosis> ilSolider, use sudo
<switch10_> ilSoldier: sudo
<teleri> JoeSomebody: which game in particular?
<ubbe> Whizpopthat, http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/11/ndiswrapper-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<switch10_> ha
<edbian> ilSoldier: "sudo <commandName>" is the method in Ubuntu
<minimec> Whizpopthat: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware ?!?
<JoeSomebody> i was going to try Urban terror that Hydrosis was mentioning
<Whizpopthat> I remember having that on my old version, I had to manually retrieve it that might be the issue
<Shanthi> anyone reg: Amarok 2.2.0 on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<chaupham1990> i can't install ndiswrapper-utils
<chaupham1990> errorE: bcmwl-kernel-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chaupham1990> anybody help me?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: i found it already through terminal
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, sudo -s will give you a root prompt, but you'll sleep sounder at night if you just use sudo <command> as necessary, it really does prevent mishaps
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, Urban Terror works on all Ubuntu installs that I have ever used.  Get the game and have fun, it's the best FPS for Linux, in my opinion.
<edbian> How can i send a  network message to all the users on my home router?
<blakkheim> !repeat > chaupham1990
<ubottu> chaupham1990, please see my private message
<ilSoldier> well I did sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /home/ubuntu/xp
<ilSoldier> is that wrong???
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, did it say anything?
<teleri> JoeSomebody: are you still there?
<JoeSomebody> Hydrosis, ok , here i go ...
<Dr_Willis> ilSoldier:  If you want read/write access use ntfs-3g
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, generally you don't have to supply "-t <fstype>"
<JoeSomebody> teleri, yes
<edbian> ilSoldier: You probably want "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /home/ubuntu/xp"
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, but what Dr_Willis said :p
<Rolcol> Is there something wrong with the version of CUPS karmic has that does not allow me to print PDFs but is fine with postscript?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter wget will work?
<edbian> ilSoldier: Typically you want to mount things in /media/<folderName> but that's really up to you
<Rolcol> On this printer, anyway
<ubbe> edbian, wall
<Shanthi> How to add podcasts to the device ? Amarok 2.2.0 KDE 4.3.2 on Ubuntu Karmic (9.10): I subscribed to podcasts and they are in Home->Playlists->Podcasts. However, I can't find a way to add it to ipod or how to synchronize with the ipod automatically. I managed to get my ipod showing under 'Home->Local Music'.
<blakkheim> Shanthi: what kind of ipod?
<Gartral> JoeSomebody: hi, im the same as teleri, i can't find that game
<edbian> ubbe: Can you be more specific?  How do I get it to send to every local IP address?  or just to a specific one?
<Shanthi> blakkheim: 1st gen mini silver
<minimec> Whizpopthat: Try to follow the instructions. I guess that will do. If they want you to install that... then do it.
<JoeSomebody> Urban Terror? http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Urban-Terror-Download-30754.html
<Whizpopthat> minimec: do you think i will need to reboot after i finish?
<Hydrosis> The Urban Terror website is down right now.
<ilSoldier> edbian I typed exactly what you typed
<switch10_> what alternatives are there to fspot and picasa??
<ilSoldier> a whole bunch of stuff came down showing all the options -v -h yada yada
<Hydrosis> switch10_ I dont use either, so I cant answer that.
<ubbe> edbian, udp broadcasting
<switch10_> Hydrosis: do you use a photo manager?
<JoeSomebody> Hydrosis, got an error - Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: urbanterror-data (>= 4.1)
<edbian> ilSoldier: Can you copy / paste what that was exactly?
<ilSoldier> "so for the informational part. Next the mounting."
<ilSoldier> wtf does that mean
<edbian> ubbe: What would the command look like?
<ubbe> edbian, its a c program
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody, I just said that the offical UrbanTerror site is down, so maybe you're trying to grab files from a dead server.
<minimec> Whizpopthat: That's the easiest thing 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' may work to, but it will cut your wired connection too ;)
<ilSoldier> edbian I'm on another computer :-(
<Whizpopthat> okay ill try it.
<ilSoldier> ooo nm nm
<edbian> ilSoldier: do you have the ntfs-3g package installed?
<edbian> ilSoldier: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<JoeSomebody> Hydrosis, you mean my version is too old?
<edbian> ubbe: I'm just confused because the wall man page is just "wall filename"
<ubbe> edbian, http://wiki.forum.nokia.com/index.php/How_to_use_udp_broadcast
<edbian> ubbe: ooooooooooooooo
<edbian> ubbe: ha ha, thanks!
<ubbe> edbian, thats a python one but i've never tried that
<edbian> ubbe: Is it in the repos?
<ubbe> edbian, did wall send it to all pc's
<Hydrosis> Where did you downlaod UrbanTerror from is the officail site is down, JoeSomebody?
<ilSoldier> hah "can't find package ntfs-3g"
<Pelo> evening folks
<edbian> ubbe: no, that's what I'm trying to figure out how to do
<JoeSomebody> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Urban-Terror-Download-30754.html
<Pelo> is there a command line ap to select restricted drivers ?
<ubbe> edbian, try a udp broadcast
<edbian> ilSoldier: Check your repos.
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, jockey-text I believe
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, thanks
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, you can also just apt-get install the relevant packages, but knowing which ones you need is probably your problem in the first place ;p
<ubbe> edbian, there might be a program but i know commercial firewalls can do it and so can a C program but i've never had a need for it
<Hydrosis> That should have worked, JoeSomebody
<ubbe> edbian, just curious what you doing?
<ilSoldier> repos?
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, I actualy know which ones, I think I ust apt-get installed  nvidia-173*  that should do it I think, don't you ?
<edbian> ubbe: Messing with my brother!
<ubbe> LOL
<jamieleshaw> haha
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, dkms status -> check for the relevant driver for your kernel
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, might just need a reboot, yep
<Shanthi> How to add podcasts to the device ? Amarok 2.2.0 KDE 4.3.2 on Ubuntu Karmic (9.10): I subscribed to podcasts and they are in Home->Playlists->Podcasts. However, I can't find a way to add it to ipod (1st gen Mini) or how to synchronize with the ipod automatically. I managed to get my ipod showing under 'Home->Local Music'.
<Hydrosis> JoeSomebody - http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<JoeSomebody> Hydrosis, i am on 9.10
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, I just saw dkms scroll by during the install I'M gonna assume it did the job
<ubbe> edbian, wall is only on the same machine so it wont work for sending
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, in that case, simply closing everything and restarting gdm might do the trick
<cwillu_at_work> (if it doesn't, just reboot :p)
 * Pelo finds doing the config of a command line system by remote a bit unnverving 
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, no gdm, that was the point of this little reinstall, old comp to be used as a media server (connected to the tv), I'M getting rid of everything but the bare essentials
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, doing the same for a remote system that controls the gates of a bulk weigher is more unnerving :p
<|black|> I have a question regarding Intel C2D E7400
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, then why do you need nvidia?
<|black|> can any one help please?
<cwillu_at_work> oh, _to_ be used
<cwillu_at_work> |black|, just ask, don't ask to ask
<|black|> nice
<mmarc__> hi
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, I want hte proper video driver to run the tv ,  and the application I'M gonna be using to put .... stuff on the tv from the comp
<|black|> mate I am just confused my processor is 64bit or 32bit?
<mmarc__> is it possible to install eclipse 3.4 (not 3.5) from repos for Karmic?
<|black|> I know it supports 64 but is it native?
<cwillu_at_work> |black|, if it supports a 64bit operating system, then it's 64bit
<|black|> like will I get performance boost if I switch from ubuntu 32bit to 64bit?
<cwillu_at_work> you can't install a 64bit os on a 32bit machine, it just won't work
<JoeSomebody> Hydrosis, my first download was too quick (said complete but lied i think) this one should work 3% so far
<Bob_Dole> All Core 2's are 64bit capable.
<|black|> I know its supported
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, do you know how to auto-login to a cli system and auto start apps ?
<cwillu_at_work> probably, although some things will be more of a headache to get working (flash comes to mind)
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, which, graphical stuff?
<Real_Christmas> If I boot a Ubuntu Live CD and install openssh-server, then the user ubuntu hasn't got any password. How come? And what would happend if anyone try to connect to my computer using ubuntu@ip-address ?
<|black|> so it guarentees that I wil get perform. boost?
<Bob_Dole> |black| also, 64bit only boosts performance for some applications, but makes everything require a little extra ram.
<Hydrosis> |mate|: open a terminal window and type "uname -m" without the quotation makrs.  Tell me what it says
<|black|> I think 2Gb is adequate for that?
<switch10_> Real_Christmas: the password on the live cd is blank
<cwillu_at_work> meh, the additional ram usage really is negligable in most cases
<ilSoldier> how do I get the ntfs-3g option for mounting? is it just my version of ubuntu?
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, from scratch ,  I want this box to start this one app when it boots,  freevo , it requires x but I can manage that bit,
<switch10_> Real_Christmas: and the user name is ubuntu
<|black|> is any one here with a core 2 duo?
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, investigate xinit and company
<JoeSomebody> i just got a used hp printer psc 1350 for a present, any chance of it working in linux?
<Bob_Dole> ENcoding things, and compressing/decompressing are the main things to benefit from 64bit. Are you doing those things?
<Pelo> ilSoldier, there is an app called ntfs-config I beleive,  it'S gui , just install it and look for it in the menus
<Bob_Dole> |black| *ENcoding things, and compressing/decompressing are the main things to benefit from 64bit. Are you doing those things?
<switch10_> |black|:  do you have more than 3.5 gigs of ram?  if so you will see a performance boost from using 64 bit.  otherwise stick with 32
<JoeSomebody> i mean ubuntu?
<Real_Christmas> switch10_: Yes, I know, but what will happend if anyone tries to connect using ssh ubuntu@ip-address when the password is blank? Will they get into my computer then?
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, you'll want to use upstart jobs, which really are quite simple (you can use /etc/init/tty1 as an example, and look at the other ones as needed.  Most of them are _way_ more complicated than they need to be however, due to their convertion from old-style /etc/init.d/ scripts)
<adac> Is there a karmic skype deb on skype.com?
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, blank passwords can't be used for remote logins by default
<|black|> Bob_Dole, I do coding and processor intesive work will it help, and I have 2gb but getting another 2gb stick is not a prob
<cwillu_at_work> or any login for that matter
<switch10_> Real_Christmas: yup they could if you have an ssh server installed...
<gui7> ello
<|black|> gui7, hi mate
<cwillu_at_work> switch10_, no, they couldn't
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Ok, nice to know. What would be the best way to get it working. Set a password for root?
<Bob_Dole> |black| I don't actually know for that. it might, and the extra ram can be helpful.
<minimec> adac: the debian/ubuntu package on the skype page does the job, as it is a 'static library version'
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, switch10_, pam disables password authentication for accounts with no passwords by default
<danopia> http://is.gd/5AAh1
<switch10_> cwillu_at_work: why not?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: i'm sure i followed the instructions correctly and it may have failed lol.
<JoeSomebody> hp printer just windows and mac on the website
<Whizpopthat> minimec: i'm going to try a reboot in a minute.
<switch10_> cwillu_at_work: ah ok
<gui7> anyone know what the easiest way to convert a .avi to a DVD is? i dont need any fancy menus or subtitles, i just need it to play on my (normal) dvd player :)
<|black|> Bob_Dole, coz I heard maybe a rumor, that 64bit is supported in C2D but not native (in hardware)
<|black|> only thats y m confused
<Pelo> ok thanks cwillu_at_work I'll look into that, I'll just try to get this box working properly for now , I can deal with the automated stuff later
<minimec> Whizpopthat: It's christmas. Maybe you get your gift ;)
<adac> minimec, http://www.skype.com/intl/de/download/skype/linux/choose/ It says #  Ubuntu 8.04
<adac> Ubuntu 8.10+ 32-bit
<adac> Ubuntu 8.10+ 64-bit  is it ok to take one of those THEN?
<FloodBot2> adac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: So it will not be possible to login using ssh without first setting a password for user ubuntu?
<JoeSomebody> what are you all using for printers in linux?
<newser> by any chance anyone knows how to test if a gps receiver is working with gpsd?
<|black|> my only question is can any one tell me is core 2 duo better at 64bit than 32?
<Whizpopthat> not quite christmas yet, 4:35 the 24th.
<Real_Christmas> user ubuntu at a Live CD, I mean.
<gui7> is there an easier way to convert avi to dvd than this?: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/AVI_to_DVD
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, yes, or installing an ssh public key in the /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys file, which is strongly preferred
<newser> by any chance anyone knows how to test if a gps receiver is working with gpsd? or if the gps receiver is being detected at all?
<Bob_Dole> |black| Core 2 Duo is native 64bit. Some of the chips preceding it are too, but very few. Native 64bit doesn't mean it has the physical addressing space of 64bit, because NO ONE needs that yet.
<minimec> adac: yes. I use the 32bit version on karmic ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, (ssh-keygen on your local machine, and then copy the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into authorized_keys on the remote)
<shanezilla> anyone have any good tutorials for vsftpd
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: To avoid brute force?
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, basically, yes.
<Whizpopthat> minimec: not quite christmas yet, 4:35 the 24th.
<adac> |black|, I thought so. But I'm not really sure bout that
<|black|> Bob_Dole, Thanks that all I needed to know and yes 4gb is enuf at ram 16gb is not yet main stream
<Bob_Dole> 64bit address space= 16 Exabytes= more RAM than actually exists, probably.
<adac> minimec, thx!
<ilSoldier> so ntfs-config should come with ubuntu?
<minimec> Whizpopthat: well here it's the 25th 1:30 am ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, by default, any user account with a password can be logged into remotely if sshd is installed, you have to explicitly disable password authentication in that case (publics keys will always work, its just that the password will _also_ work)
<minimec> adac: np
<|black|> Bob_Dole, means any app/OS compiled for 64bit will be faster, provided I have enuf ram
<Shanthi> I'm a noob, is this not the correct forum for this question ? No responses so far ...  How to add podcasts to the device ? Amarok 2.2.0 KDE 4.3.2 on Ubuntu Karmic (9.10): I subscribed to podcasts and they are in Home->Playlists->Podcasts. However, I can't find a way to add it to ipod (1st gen Mini) or how to synchronize with the ipod automatically. I managed to get my ipod showing under 'Home->Local Music'.
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Ok, but it's not possible to login if the ubuntu password is blank? Not for anyone?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: figured so. I'm going to reboot and if it doesn't work correctly I'm going to uninstall and do a clean brand new install of 9.10
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Or will they get in without any password prompt?
<|black|> Shanthi, I dont know if it answers your question but I use rythmbox with my IPod
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, unless you've done the authorized keys thing correct.
<minimec> Whizpopthat: You don't need to!!!
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, no, they won't be allowed a connection
<Bob_Dole> |black| more or less. not everything will benefit though.
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Ok, thanks fpr all info.
<Real_Christmas> *for
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, cwillu.com for instance has a root account with no password
<|black|> Bob_Dole, but still there is + not -ve in switching to 64 right?
<cwillu_at_work> which disables it for most intents and purposes
<nanotube> so, i just got my dell vostro a90, aka dell mini9 (woot!), preloaded with a dellified ubuntu 8.04 (meh). i want to upgrade to ubuntu karmic. but i don't much favor the 'netbook' interface, and am thinking of just using the 'standard' desktop ubuntu 9.10 install. question is: am i missing anything important by doing that (i.e, anything besides the (imho, crappy) netbook interface) ?
<gui7> what's the easiest way to conver an avi to dvd?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: Well I'll figure something out eventually i suppose.
<rhett> i put this in an init file: exec command >> file.log 2>&1 , but i don't see it logging
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Ok, and you use keys? Wouldn't it be more secure to use both password AND key?
<switch10_> gui7: devede
<minimec> Whizpopthat: Do that reboot and cross your fingers ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, when you create a key, it prompts for a passphrase to encrypt the key itself
<msmarc> is there a way to access the bios on power pc macs?
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, adding an addition password doesn't buy much of anything, no
<Bob_Dole> |black| a tiny amount of programs don't work on 64bit. last I heard, and the flash plugin is unstable if you use the default one.
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, note that key-based logins bypasses the password completely
<Whizpopthat> minimec: okay will do, if it doesn't work ill be back :P lol. Well, I'll still let you know anyways... Rebooting.
<Dr_Willis> msmarc:  theres some special key seqwuence you use to get to the ppc macs firmware but they use different terms for the stuff
<switch10_> gui7, http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<|black|> Bob_Dole, thats agreeable.
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Ok, nice to know.
<Dr_Willis> ive never had Linux work decently on my old PPC imac. its now a doorstop basically.
<newser> Ihave  a gps receiver attached to the computer via usb. How can I know if it is being detected or not?
<|black|> Bob_Dole, one last question mate, can i upgrade to 64 or do i need re install?
<Bob_Dole> |black| I think you gotta reinstall
<msmarc> i'm running ubuntu on my power pc mac and it works pretty well
<gui7> switch10_, ive tried devede, is it normal for it to take ages to encode?
<|black|> newser, after plugging it in type: dmesg | tail in shell
<msmarc> Only stuff I don't have is flash and I can't get it to hibernate
<|black|> Bob_Dole, that sux a bit but will give it a shot
<Real_Christmas> Another question. I want to helt a friend to install Vista in his computer but is it possible to do this remote using Linux in some way? He has got Vista recovery CDs but I want to do it through Linux remote. Is it possible?
<switch10_> gui7:  ya it takes a while, but it is the best
<gui7> switch10_, oki thx :D
<Dr_Willis> msmarc:  in my old imacDV the silly display was always shifted over to the left about 4 characters.. made it a pain to use.
<Bob_Dole> I have a PowerPC mac that can't get X to work. it makes me sad. :( I have another PPC mac that ought to just work though.
<newser> |black|, what do you mean with tail in shell?
<msmarc> I wish i could get my stupid mac to hibernate then I could use wake-on-lan
<cwillu_at_work> newser, open a terminal and type "dmesg | tail" to show the last 10 lines of dmesg
<|black|> newser, type this exactly in shell "dmesg | tail"
<Bob_Dole> Linux is the only future for these old PowerPC Macs. Apple's abandoned them. :/
<Dr_Willis> I tried to set up my old imac with OS-9 and just a telnet client/ssh client.. but it was hard to even find a  telnet/ssh client that wasent some sort of crippled 'share'ware.
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:  They make good doorstops
<|black|> newser, dmesg is a command that shows you some hardware info like whats plugged in usb and what ubuntu did with that
<msmarc> haha I want a server not a doorstop
<|black|> newser, and when combined with | tail in the end, you discard the lenghty output and get only last 10 lines
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure they even make good servers...
<|black|> newser, not a requirement just to make things more readable
<Real_Christmas> Is it possible to reinstall Windows Vista using some kind of remote access to for example a Ubuntu Live CD? I want to reinstall Vista using Vista recovery CD but doing it remote from my computer having Ubuntu Linux.
<newser> |black|, thanks
<|black|> newser, no problem
<Dr_Willis> Real_Christmas:  that would be a neat trick..
<jabagawee> Real_Christmas, not that i know of
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, I can think of approaches, but they probably wouldn't work without lots and lots of testing, and even then they probably still wouldln't work
<Dr_Willis> use virtualbox, to access the actual physical hard drive and use it to boot xp. :)
<preecher> is they a program for ubuntu that will let me "split" a movie and then burn it on 2 cd's
<switch10_> preecher: avidemux will split it for you
<Dr_Willis> preecher:  devede and i think avidumux let you make those old style cd-movie disks..
<Dr_Willis> i forget what they were even called back then.
<switch10_> preecher: whats the file type??
<Snausages> Dr_Willis: VCDs
<preecher> Swish, and Dr_Willis  thanks -)
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Well, I think the easiest way would be to use the telephone, but the question is interesting. I will get into this problem many times, I think.
<Dr_Willis> I cant ever recall actually watching a 'vcd'
<Snausages> those are very harsh low res, but anything can decode them
<switch10_> Dr_willlis: the quality was so bad
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, we had some in highschool
<Snausages> Dr_Willis: it's a regional thing...  they were huge in asia but found very little attention elsewhere.
<Dr_Willis> Wife got a portable dvd player for xmas - that has a usb and sd slots.. it can play mpeg4 videos. :)
<Whizpopthat> minimec: Reboot helped, my wireless works! I am on it currently with LAN cable unhooked :) Thanks so much for your help! Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year!
<Dr_Willis> Videos have came a loooong way..
<ilSoldier> do I really need ntfs-3g just to read/write to ntfs partitions?
 * cwillu_at_work unplugs Whizpopthat 
<Dr_Willis> ilSoldier:  'just to' ? if you want to read/write.. you use ntfs-3g....
<ilSoldier> oh ok :-)
<Snausages> ilSoldier: I think there are other methods, but that 3g thing is by far the slickest
<Dr_Willis> ilSoldier:  if you want read only - you dont need ntfs-3g.
<jabagawee> what's the proper way to tar up a partition to back it up and untar after an install?
<minimec> Whizpopthat: So you got your christmas gift... ;) Merry Christmas & a happy New Year too...
<jabagawee> keeping permissions and symlinks and whatnot
<ilSoldier> I try to install it but ubuntu says missing dependencies. maybe it's this trash usb stick version of ubuntuu?
<Whizpopthat> minimec: Yup :) see ya.
<Dr_Willis> jabagawee:  you may want to check out the 'fsarchiver' tool. (but its not in the repos yet)
<ilSoldier> I have ubuntu 6.10 - the edgy eft - released oct 06
<cwillu_at_work> jabagawee, tar czvf backup.tgz /path/to/files
<jabagawee> cwillu_at_work, thanks
<jabagawee> Dr_Willis, good tip
<|black|> Bob_Dole, thanks mate you helped alot!
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, hey, it's me again
 * cwillu_at_work hides
<cwillu_at_work> jabagawee, using relative paths is preferable
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, still no luck with the monitor, windows couldn't read it either
<cwillu_at_work> jabagawee, avoids the "burn up your rootfs by accident" syndrome of storing absolute paths in a tar
<jabagawee> cwillu_at_work, explain?
<cwillu_at_work> jabagawee, tarballs contain file paths
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, i'm pretty close to giving up and just living with the current resolution
<cwillu_at_work> if those paths are absolute, and you extract them without providing an explicit target location, it'll overwrite the existing files in those locations
<|black|> cwillu_at_work, thanks mate
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, any idea where nvidia-settings reads its options from though? it has one resolution more than the standard "Display" screen and xrandr
<cwillu_at_work> RandomizeR, it does its own detection, causing all sorts of grief and hilarity
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, yeah, i'll say!
<gme30066> hieo! is anyone familiar with iptables? :-)
<cwillu_at_work> specifically, it has its own methods of talking to the nvidia driver
<trevor> does anyone in here have a good working knowledge of virtualbox
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, yes
 * cwillu_at_work is an administrative god :p
<cwillu_at_work> or cwillu_at_work needs to sleep more, not sure which
<RandomizeR> cwillu_at_work, well, thanks again for your help, i'll probably go sleep now :(
<trevor> i have windows 7 in vbox right now running, but i cannot install guest additions for seamless mode
<trevor> is there something else i must do'?
<RandomizeR> thanks for your help everyone :)
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, where does it fail?
<trevor> when i click it it does nothing
<Pelo> can someone tell me how to add sound to my command line system
<Pelo> ??
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, when you click what?
<RandomizeR> night..
<trevor> install guest additions
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, have you downloaded the guest additions?
<trevor> probably not, where do i go to do that
<trevor> i havent used vbox in over a year
<Pelo> trevor, you need to dl the guest addition file from somehere and mout them as a cd for instalation , better ask in the channel of the VM you are using
<cwillu_at_work> virtualbox's site (sun).  It's supposed to be seamless, but there's version numbers in the path that change, etc
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, ^
<gme30066> anyone familiar with iptables?
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, all it is is an iso that gets mounted as a cdrom, which autoruns a device driver installer;  you can do the same process by hand
<trevor> sweet thanks cwillu_at_work
<cwillu_at_work> trevor, so it's just a matter of finding the download
<MK13> does/did anyone have a problem where the speakers crackle when a sound is about to be played on Karmic?
<cwillu_at_work> gme30066, you'll have more luck if you just ask the question :p
<adac> MK13, yes me. Did you solve it? It is really annoying
<cwillu_at_work> adac, MK13, afaik it's pulseaudio being respawned after autosuspending due to idle;  I think this can be disabled in the pulseaudio config files
<gme30066> okee ;-)  Do these rules make sense for protecting an Asterisk box that's publicly accessible? http://skitch.com/gellenburg/nc6ck/firewall-rules
<MK13> adac, no i am just seeing if anyone else had it and if they have fixed it yet. What computer do you have?
<cwillu_at_work> it may affect the ability of other applications that aren't alsa/pulse compatible to play sound thuough
<MK13> cwillu_at_work, thnx will try that
<Pelo> how do I tell what video driver I'm using again ?
<cwillu_at_work> gme30066, the astericks channel can probably give a better idea about that
<gme30066> yeah.
<najifu> can you halp me?
<adac> MK13, I see!
<nanotube> so, i just got my dell vostro a90, aka dell mini9 (woot!), preloaded with a dellified ubuntu 8.04 (meh). i want to upgrade to ubuntu karmic. but i don't much favor the 'netbook' interface, and am thinking of just using the 'standard' desktop ubuntu 9.10 install. question is: am i missing anything important by doing that (i.e, anything besides the (imho, crappy) netbook interface) ?
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, top of /var/log/Xorg.0.log, there's probably better places :p
<gme30066> i can't join #asterisk. I'm getting this error: http://skitch.com/gellenburg/nc6p1/colloquy
<Pelo> najifu, you need to ask a quesiton
<najifu> my ubuntu eror.
<cwillu_at_work> gme30066, register your nick
<cwillu_at_work> !register | gme30066
<ubottu> gme30066: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<adac> MK13, you mean my hardware? Well selfbuilt: quadcore, 2 gigs ram, nivdia gforce card.
<Pelo> najifu,  you need to state your problem completely , if you don'T get an answer right away , be patient and ask again after a few minutes, It's a busy channel here,  but you need at tell us about the problem  "my ubuntu error" doesn't tell us much
<najifu> hello..
<MK13> adac, well i was trying to see if it had to do w/ specific audio cards... but if cwillu_at_work is right then it is pulseaudio that is doing it itself
<|Infected|> Hello.
<gme30066> cool thanks
<adac> MK13, It must be a software 'bug' Cause i only experienced that problem since my last bigger upgrade
<Dr_Willis> nanotube:  you wont miss much. You might have to some how disable 'maximus'  thats the app that fullscreens everything.  It can cause issues with the normal ubuntu gnome desktop
<|black|> any one knows that migrating from 32-64 requires a fresh install or i can upgrade ubuntu?
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, you wouldn'T have any notion on how to install sound support on a cli machine would you ?
<Dr_Willis> |black|:  you cant upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<|black|> Dr_Willis, Any idea to save my current setup and restore it?
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, apt-get install alsa-soimethingsomething
<Dr_Willis> |black|:  I just keep /home/ on its own partition. and archive any configs i want to save.
<freebse> Guys I experienced the same problems on GNU/Debian unstable and the only reason so far is to fully disable pulse, a blacklist is what we are going to do, as far as I know right now it is not really fixable in an easy way
<cwillu_at_work> Pelo, alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-tools
<MK13> cwillu_at_work, where would the config file for autosuspending/etc. be?
<sebsebseb> freebse: #debian
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, you are an angel
<sebsebseb> freebse: oh nevermind
<cwillu_at_work> MK13, with the rest of the config files :p
<freebse> sebsebseb: I just said :) nevermind
<cwillu_at_work> MK13, start in /etc, look for pulseaudio'y looking things :p
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: well, i take it if i do a fresh install of 9.10 desktop edition, maximus won't even be there? (and if it is, i bet unchecking it from the session startup list will do the trick anyway)
<|black|> Dr_Willis, alright... So I am downloading right now it says AMD64 in file name, is that also intented for intel core 2 duo?
<MK13> cwillu_at_work, i don't see anysettings like it... i think it is /etc/pulse/
<Dr_Willis> nanotube:  correct. Maximus is part of the netbook remix.
<freebse> sebsebseb: I just wanted to inform guys that on the same software base on sid we have the same problem
<Dr_Willis> |black|:  amd64 means '64bit'
<nanotube> Dr_Willis: well, ok, i'm going for the std desktop edition then. wish me luck. :)
<cwillu_at_work> MK13, grep suspend /etc/pulse/*
<|black|> Dr_Willis, still thats confusing tho :/
<sebsebseb> freebse: well I hadn't read that stuff before typing
<Dr_Willis> |black|:  no its not..  amd had 64bit first.. so thats what it was named...
<cwillu_at_work> |black|, yes.  Intel got to be the default name for 32bit, amd gets to be the default name for 64 bit :p
 * Dr_Willis waits for 128bit
<|black|> Dr_Willis, cwillu_at_work: The picture comes in focus :D
 * |black| wakes Dr_Willis up!
<MK13> cwillu_at_work, much more effective than searching with my own eye, thanks
<Dr_Willis> part of knowing computers and linux.. = knowing the history of computers and linux.
<cwillu_at_work> that's what intel gets for making a 64bit platform that wasn't compatible in any meaningful way with their existing 32bit arch :p
<freebse> The Problem is Iceweasel or like you say FIrefox... the bug is known, and it is on the biglist allready... anyway to fix it disable pulse
 * Dr_Willis still wants to know where the N went in the 'umount' (unmount) command.
<|black|> I agree first true 64bit revolution goes to AMD
<cwillu_at_work> freebse, sorry, fix what?
<adac> Dr_Willis, what did N option do?
<Dr_Willis> adac:  the command is 'unmount' but its spelt 'umount' with no n
<freebse> cwillu_at:work: no sund for Iceweasel or other allplications while pulse is installed and other known problems
<Dr_Willis> I also find it odd that nvidia-xconfig is a CLI app and nvida-settings is a X gui app.. :)
<adac> Dr_Willis, ahh now I see ;) hahah I guess it is already too late here. I should go to bed soon :P
<cwillu_at_work> freebse, that's not a problem we're experiencing
<cwillu_at_work> I can assure you that I have sound in firefox via pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> Pulse audio and firefox works here.
<|black|> When they dont i use killall pulseaudio :D
<freebse> I can too, but this is a major problem, anyway ignor me in that case ;)
<ilSoldier> hey
<Hydrosis> Pulse hates me.  Doesnt work for games, I get errors in my console with mplayer vids etc.
<ilSoldier> I installed ntfs-3g and ntfs config
<cwillu_at_work> freebse, done and done
<|black|> freebse, try "killall pulseaudio"
<Socom> hello there ^_^ ?
<Hydrosis> killall or pkill or xkill should do the job for individual processes
<minimec> freebse: If you have some problems with your pulseaudio configuratioin, first install pavucontrol. It  gives you a lot of info and options for pulseaudio.
<|black|> Socom, speak!
<Socom> how are you doing ? black :) ?
<|black|> Socom, I am half asleep if its not for my cigarettes....
<ilSoldier> how do I know if ntfs-3g is working fine on my computer?
<freebse> minimec: thx a lot, but this is not the problem over here on some installations
<cwillu_at_work> Hydrosis, xkill isn't like pkill or killall, it only kills the process by the coincidence that most x apps die when they're disconnected from x
<Hydrosis> cwillu_at_work, thanks for the info. I'll read up on the command more later.
<Socom> this is my first time
<ilSoldier> I did man ntfs-3g
<ilSoldier> seems to be there
<Socom> I want to be Game Developer
<|black|> ilSoldier, try deleting C:/Windows
<cwillu_at_work> ilSoldier, don't
<Dr_Willis> islington:  use the ntfs-3g command to mount a ntfs fiklesystem
<MK13> adac, i no longer have the crackle :D
<marcel> Hi all together. Is anyone here who has some experience with nvidia drivers for graphical cards and would help me get compiz running?
<ilSoldier> well I have to be able to mount the partition first!
<cwillu_at_work> |black|, don't make me sic the ops on you :p
<Dr_Willis> islington:  or use -t ntfs-3g when mouinting it
<|black|> ilSoldier, I hope you understood the joke part?
<Dr_Willis> ilSoldier:  ntfs-3g is the command that can moint them..
<`mOOse`> anybody ever inject an iso with additional files in ubuntu? If so, what did you use to do it?
<adac> MK13, :) Can you post your changes on a pastie?
<|black|> cwillu_at_work, I dare not :)
<dan2> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 345 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<|black|> Socom, its a long journey son
<`mOOse`> thanks doc :-)
<Socom> I have problems with partitions !! swap and / and root and and and
<dan2> I have a 1080p screen attached, but every time I login in takes it from what looks like 1080p in GDM, to 1680x1050 and I have to continuously do this everytime I log in and out
<dan2> is there a solution to this?
<dan2> (change it to 1080p)
<MK13> adac, sure just give me a sec
<dan2> I tried rewriting X config 100x
<dan2> doesn't work
<|black|> any one interested in some art?
<dan2> it's labeled properly
<FloodBot2> dan2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilSoldier> well okay ntfs-3g is there but it doesn't seem to be working with the mount command
<Hydrosis> dan2 are you trying to change screen resolution?
<adac> MK13, kk
<|black|> ilSoldier, what mount command are you giving exactly?
<Mistletoe> Hey, im having problems with the Karmic live cd
<dan2> Hydrosis, I want the screen resolution to stay 1080p when I log in and out, but it won't do that, it always reverts to 1680
<dan2> Hydrosis, at the login screen for GDM it looks like it's 1080, then it downsizes
<ilSoldier> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /home/ubuntu/xp
<marcel> who can help me getting my nvidia graphical card running?
<trevor> i should probably just be running xp in a virtualmachine, 32 bit 7 seems like a little much
<|black|> ilSoldier, and whats the output of that?
<Socom> black , I like photoshop
<Hydrosis> I have the same problem but with 800x600.  I can manually change it but it doesnt do a damn thing if I restart.  Changing the .config fils does nothing either.  Read the last part of this and see if you can figure out a solution with this data. - http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<Hydrosis> dan2
<dan2> k
<ilSoldier> |black| pastebin.com/m27c8af56
<dan2> thanks
<Dr_Willis> ilSoldier:  you did make the directory /home/ubuntu/xp first?
<MK13> the really long "###' lines show what i commented out, and show the beginning of each file
<ilSoldier> Dr_Willis yes sir
<minimec> marcel: first... try to run >Administration >Hardware Driver from the menu...
<MK13> adac,  the really long "###' lines show what i commented out, and show the beginning of each file : http://pastebin.com/d755554d9
<|black|> ilSoldier, thats strange its giving output like you are typing just mount
<ilSoldier> Dr_Willis even if I didn't, same thing happens
<ilSoldier> |black| when I type just mount it says "mount: only root can do that"
<|black|> ilSoldier, I tried: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /home/ubuntu/xp and output is as it should be...
<Mistletoe> Im having problems with the 9.10 live cd, when I boot up, I can only see Exampls, Install Ubuntu 9.10, and the wallpaper
<Mistletoe> Nothing else
<|black|> ilSoldier, i mean sudo mount
<Mistletoe> Examples*
<duffydack> ok thats just sad... ffmpeg + medibuntu + flv to mp3 = no way...
<cwillu_at_work> Mistletoe, no panel?
<Mistletoe> No
<imaginativeone> hi all...
<|black|> Mistletoe, there's all that there is
<|black|> imaginativeone, hey
<imaginativeone> how do I access my dvd writer via terminal?
<cwillu_at_work> no, there should be a panel
<krishn1> Sound not working in firefox browser when I open youtube
<duffydack> I had to compile the latest to do it.  thats really crappy...
<Hydrosis> |black| is your NTSF it's own drive or is it a partition?
<cwillu_at_work> Mistletoe, how much memory in the machine?  is the cd still doing anything?
<Mistletoe> I dont see one
<duffydack> flv to mp3? wtF?
<Mistletoe> 1GB
<|black|> imaginativeone, what you want to do?
<Mistletoe> And is the CD still doing anything, no
<Mistletoe> it isnt
<krishn1> I am using FF3 ,and sound not working when I open youtube
<|black|> Hydrosis, I have single hard and I have many partitions ntfs, and ext3, 4
<adac> MK13, perfect, thx a lot! will try it out tomorrow immediately. Ok I'll go to bed it's already late. cu!!
<imaginativeone> I have a dvd with photos on it
<Hydrosis> daffyduck, there are FireFox scripts that take YouTube videos and export .mp3 audio from them,.
<imaginativeone> BUT
<imaginativeone> it has a huge crack on it
<imaginativeone> I'm hoping to get as many photos as I can
<|black|> imaginativeone, dude be wary coz it might break and damage your writer
<imaginativeone> |black|: did you get that?
<imaginativeone> ok
<imaginativeone> I'll have to take the risk
<marcel> minimec: Hi. If I do so, I just get the usual window - just with an empty list. (I use Karmic and the geforce 105m)
<|black|> imaginativeone, happened to me once, but if you are willing then, "cd /media/cdrom"
<imaginativeone> thanks
<|black|> and you are in cdrom root directory
<|black|> imaginativeone, if you have more than one drives
<|black|> keep trying with "cd /media/cdrom0"
<|black|> cdrom1 etc
<|black|> hope that helps
<|black|> any one up for a smoke?
<minimec> marcel: first look at the search results on the net tell me
<minimec> marcel: ... that your geforce 105m is a little problematic on linux. Try to find some more infos on the net. That could help.
<zaphira13> HEy guys... which is the best partition setup for a ubuntu intallation?
<marcel> minimec: I've been trying hard... cant find anything usefull
<edbian> zaphira13: Well it's a matter of opinion partly.
<edbian> zaphira13: The OS needs about 6 GB to be very comfortable.  Above that is just what you add with personal files
<phix> zaphira13: use LVM
<Ubuntu_User> How do I reset Wine's settings again in terminal?
<phix> zaphira13: allows you to resize and create additional filesystems on the fly
<phix> Ubuntu_User: rm -fr .wine
<zaphira13> What is "LVM"?
<phix> zaphira13: Logical Volume Manager
<phix> or something like that
<minimec> zaphira13: I use about 13gb for '/', 2GB 'Swap'.. the rest /home. If you use your computer as Web/mysql Server... + 3GB '/var'
<phix> I start off with 10G for / but using LVM allows me to resize it if i need to in the future
<cwillu_at_work> zaphira13, logical volume manager.  You probably don't want to use it
<Church> LVM is the best thing out there for flexible diskspace managment
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis: Kiso worked perfectly - thanks again
<edbian> zaphira13: linux volume manager.  It lets you create virtual partitions that span multiple hdds it lets you do lets of neat tricks
<cwillu_at_work> minimec, 2gb of swap is probably excessive :p
<phix> cwillu_at_work: Everyone should use LVM, it is so useful!
<nfo4286> lvm?
 * Church loves fact that linux lvm command syntax is almost same as in hpux
<phix> nfo4286: you should use it too
<zaphira13> YEah well, i usually use 10GB /, 6GB swap and the rest as home
<edbian> phix: I disagree.  lvm is not perfect for everybody
<nfo4286> well what is it?
<minimec> cwillu_at_work: maybe.. but if you have a 60 GB hardisk and you want to do work with BIG files... ;)
<phix> edbian: true. that is why evms exists too :)
<cwillu_at_work> minimec, if your editor deals with big files by trying to pull them all into memory, get a different editor
<cwillu_at_work> minimec, specifically, mmap'ing files uses no swap, because the file itself is the backing store :p
<phix> nfo4286: it allows you to create filesystems that youcan resize on the fly if you want
<nfo4286> hmmm gparted does the same thing no?
<minimec> cwillu_at_work: So... What would be your max? 1GB or 512MB?
<phix> nfo4286: it also support snapshots, meaning you can take a snapshot of say your email spool filesystem so you can back it up without needing to stop your email server
<cwillu_at_work> minimec, unless you need to do hibernation, I'd generally stay around 1gb, maybe less
<cwillu_at_work> we _really_ need to get something to dynamically create and remove swapfiles based on demand some day
<Church> pvmove of lvm also is nice thingie to play with. with easily moving online filesystems between disks
<gapi> witch wlan card is best in master mode for AP
<`mOOse`> cwillu_at_work: and manipulate casper-rw too!
<Church> cwillu_at_work: IIRC there was some project like that
<minimec> cwillu_at_work: I am suspend/hibernating a lot... That's why I use 1:1 RAM:Swap ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Church, there's been several :p
<phix> nfo4286: yes but LVM is designed to be resized. normal partition are not, gparted cannot resize a mounted filesystem, LVM can
<phix> ok well gparted can but you will loose data :)
<cwillu_at_work> minimec, you may need more than 1:1 actually, depending on how much dirty memory there actually is
<nfo4286> lol hmm sounds risky....resizing a mounted partition
<gapi> now i have  one netgear wpn311 i think and no go in master mode
<ilSoldier> woohoo
<ilSoldier> I finally did it
<ilSoldier> thank you guys
<Church> lvm is like functionality of gparted/software raid united and with way more usuable syntax and ease of use
<|black|> ilSoldier, happy for you
<Pelo> I don't get this thing I had it working properly a minute ago
<Church> + most of lvm actions can be done online
<nanotube> trying to use usb-creator (on ubuntu 8.10), but it fails to detect my usb hdd, so nothing shows up in the list of usb disks. any ideas on this?
<minimec> cwillu_at_work: I had no problems until now, but I agree with you... The first time I did a 2GB Swap I was asking myself some questions too ;)
<zaphira13> I have 3GB of ram, how big should my swap be??
<Church> without any need to unmount filesystems and alike
<cwillu_at_work> zaphira13, how much memory do you have?
<Church> zaphira13: depends on usage of course. there are some that live without swap at all :)0
<Sinclair86> yea
<Sinclair86> swap is mostly for older somputers
<`mOOse`> I don't use swap
<cwillu_at_work> Sinclair86, no, not true
<Sinclair86> MOSTLY
<`mOOse`> (but I'm using a flashdrive persistent install and have 1 gig ram)
<cwillu_at_work> no swap is just silly, waste of memory keeping things you're not actually using when you could use that memory to cache filesystem pages
<cwillu_at_work> Sinclair86, and mostly is just as wrong :p
<Church> zaphira13: first describe how you're gonna use that box, what apps gonna run and such
<`mOOse`> not silly - impossible ;-)
<Sinclair86> google.com
<cwillu_at_work> `mOOse`, no, it's quite possible
<cwillu_at_work> just... silly
<`mOOse`> swap and casper-rw? yea?
<`mOOse`> cool - point me!
<zaphira13> I want to use sound picture and video editting programs 3d modeling etc
<jarray521> Is there a public aide database for all the static files in the Ubuntu repository that can be used to check the integrity of files on one's local machine?
<zaphira13> Church: I want to use sound picture and video editting programs 3d modeling etc
<minimec> zaphira13: Well I would do 1:1 RAM:Swap... But that is my opinion... ;)
<Church> zaphira13: dunno. imho 1-2 gigs should be enough to swapout idling/unused background stuff .. and if your box will actively swap way more then that, adding ram would do way better then insaneously grow swap and watch hdd blinking lights instead of doing some actual job on computer :)0
<freeksh0w86> anyone know how to get past the "unable to find medium with live file system" error when trying to boot Ubuntu 9.10 desktop i386?
<Church> zaphira13: 1:1 RAM:Swap would be needed if you need suspend to disk. otherwise imho overkill
<freeksh0w86> other linux CDs didn't give me that error (but i can't use them for other reasons) and i checked the md5sum so i'm sure the CD is ok
<gapi> bie
<gapi> bye
<`mOOse`> freeksh0w86: booting from cd or flashdrive install?
<myjiang0070> 大家好
<freeksh0w86> a CD i burned as an iso image
<zaphira13> Ummmm Ok, can you please fellow family members explain to me how swap is used by the system?
<freeksh0w86> i burn other CD the exact same way and they booted
<syk> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hydrosis> zaphira13, I believe you could think of it as a sort of extra memory.  Somone else can elaborate.
<`mOOse`> freeksh0w86:  did it ever work?
<myjiang0070> exit
<edbian> zaphira13: Swap is part of the hard drive that the system sets aside to use when the ram fills up.  If the ram filled completely then the system would panic and crash.  Windows causes swap the "page file"
<|black|> zaphira13, you mean swap space?
<edbian> zaphira13: windows calls* swap the...
<freeksh0w86> `mOOse`, i burned other distro CD's and older Ubuntu CDs, and they all either work or have entirely different problems
<Hydrosis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<freeksh0w86> i'm just wondering if i need to specify a new boot option before loading the disc...
<|black|> zaphira13, what edbian said... Its basically a reserved space of hard disk in case of your ram is all filled, you run too many apps, then it switches the least active app from ram to hard (SWAPS)
<`mOOse`> freeksh0w86: but did this particular cd work? Because you might have a hosed file - you have to check the MD5's
<freeksh0w86> i did check the md5sum
<`mOOse`> k..that's what I was wondering - to make sure you didn't have corrupt files
<zaphira13> Ok thanks :D
<Church> zaphira13: there are 2 main points in linux swapping. 1) if there are some idling processes with almost no activity, it's better to swap them out and ram be used for something better, eg. file cache .. 2) for cases when you ran more stuff then fits in your ram .. you can use swap as kind of extra memory .. but you have to take into account, that disks are by magnitude of more then 2 orders slower then ram .. so heavily used swap = very slow.
<craigbass1976> Anyone else noticed the Santa hat on vlc player icon?
<freeksh0w86> i suspect the fact that i have a "dead" CD-ROM drive still plugged at the top (the working one is setup below) might confuse it
<freeksh0w86> but i'm not sure
<|black|> Church, way more than 2 :)
<`mOOse`> quite possible
<Church> i said - "main"
<freeksh0w86> i just need a distro with working versions of Linux iPod sync software... looks like Ubuntu is bleeding edge and current so I hope to get it working somehow
<|black|> freeksh0w86, rythmbox works I think
<cwillu_at_work> freeksh0w86, for what kind of ipod?
<freeksh0w86> i can't get gtkpod or amarok working with an iPod on PcLinuxOS, and rhythmbox won't even load in that distro...
<freeksh0w86> i think pclinuxos uses old stable rpms
<`mOOse`> I can't get amarok to work either :(
<rumpsy> update repo
<freeksh0w86> cwillu_at_work, i think it is some sort of 8g nano thing i dunno
<krishn1> how to stop completely a cronjob
<zaphira13> Which is better and why? ext3 or ext4?
<Church> zaphira13: if takeing out file cache and just counting how much programs use themselves .. if it's > then 1.5x ram, then box is mostly spending time reading forth and back to/from swap, then actually doing job .. so for very heavy swapping one is better of with adjusting workload of apps or with adding ram
<rumpsy> by updating repo you can get i thjink so!
<cwillu_at_work> freeksh0w86, should work out of the box with rhythmbox in ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> zaphira13, ext4, being the later revision of ext3
<freeksh0w86> cwillu_at_work, ok, i'm gonna run the CD check thing at the boot option and make sure the CD burned well
<cwillu_at_work> extents allow for more space efficient usage of large drives, among other things
<Hydrosis> rhythmbox works all the time, except when I add a lot fo new music to my archive.  Sometimes the audio dies and it says I dont ave the proper codecs installed.
<freeksh0w86> if that doesn't work, perhaps i will unplug or re-locate my CD drive on the IDE bus
<edbian> Hydrosis: Why don't you install the codecs you need silly
<`mOOse`> if it's dead why do you keep it plugged in?
<freeksh0w86> it died not too long ago i just forgot to unplug it
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<freeksh0w86> but the one below it works
<craigbass1976> `mOOse`, keeps dust out.  :)
<johntramp> hi i want to install ubuntu to a second partition on my netbook. this doesn't have a cd drive and i don't have a usb stick spare. what would be the best way to do the install? i guess there is a way to install from the distro i already have running?
<freeksh0w86> yeah that too
<`mOOse`> craigbass1976 :-)
<Hydrosis> edbian: because I have them, it just lies to me like the dirty, low down, dirty mo-fo rhythmbox is.
<`mOOse`> makes a good coffee mug holder too
<`mOOse`> ...and you can scare the crap out of the cat with em too
<edbian> Hydrosis: I saw rhythmbox hanging out what the wrong sort of crowd in a dark alley the other day
<neezer> is there a conky channel?
<Dr_Willis> johntramp:  check out 'debootstrap' -  Good Luck
<johntramp> ok, thanks Dr_Willis
<Hydrosis> edbian: I dont doubt it.  Don;t need that riff-raff 'round here.
<rumpsy> Any Indians!
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  not that ive noticed.. but the homepage/forums are very good for conky
<craigbass1976> `mOOse`, remember the coke glass holder joke about 11 years ago?  It was an exe and when you clicked it, your cd drive popped open
<Hydrosis> craigbass1976, I remember that.  I remember a lot of useless thinsg thanks to computers and the internet.
<neezer> thanks dr. w
<neezer> I'll check it oiut.
<`mOOse`> it's a very old old joke yea...man...that sure makes me feel good to remember that stuff heh
<cwillu_at_work> offtopic chatter -
<Hydrosis> neezer:  #conky is a channel with help there
<cwillu_at_work> offtopic chatter -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<neezer> great.
<Hydrosis> I got help @ #conky 2 days ago.
<edbian> Hydrosis: conky is neat
<|black|> any one tried stellarium?
<Hydrosis> edbian: let me take a screenshot of my conky config for you.  2 secs
<|black|> Hydrosis, show me too
<neezer> I'm just getting into conky, but so far I like it.
<Dr_Willis> My Conky work - http://drop.io/dr_willis   :)
<edbian> Hydrosis: awesome!
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  its a neat tool.. and very annoying in many ways. :)
<neezer> I want to try to find a way to use ssh to see the auth.log file for my server
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  that shouldent be too hard.
<neezer> while i am still on my lappy that is.
<craigbass1976> neezer, is it var/log/secure?
<neezer> server is at home, and lappy is with me away from home.
<Hydrosis> I love conky, it's a must-have for my conputers.  For windows, there is a close alternative with a GUI called Samurize or something to that effect,.
<|black|> neezer, its no big deal
<neezer> just the var/log/auth.log file.
<Hydrosis> my desktop: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/1162/screenshot5z.png
<neezer> really just the last 5 or 10 lines.
<cwillu_at_work> neezer, can you log into the server via ssh?
<Dr_Willis> neezer:  conky can do that. of course tehres non-conky ways of monitoring a log file also
<freeksh0w86> i did Check cd for defects, and a few minutes later i scroll over to the F1 console, it says "stdin error 0" then (intramfs) can't find medium with live file system"
<neezer> yeah. i am actually logged into it right now.
<neezer> it is running fah and I was checking the progress.
<Hydrosis> here's my conky configs.  2 conky's running, one for system stats and network info and another for RSS feeds.  If you guys want my scripts, just ask.   http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/1162/screenshot5z.png
<edbian> Hydrosis: I love your desktop!
<neezer> It is just a media server and barely ever has load on it.
<Hydrosis> I love beer.
<`mOOse`> mOO
<hiexpo> my ? is how do i make a launcher for a program
<edbian> hiexpo: You came to the right place!
<hiexpo> kool
<edbian> hiexpo: Do you know the terminal command to start the app?
<hiexpo> yep
 * Pelo buts out
<Hydrosis> hiexpo: right click on pannel and choose add to pallen, then choose to add custom app
<hiexpo> i get tired of typing all the time
<Hydrosis> pannel**
<Hydrosis> Dyslexia.
<Hydrosis> :(
<hiexpo> ok
<edbian> hiexpo: Right click somewhere and select "create launcher"
<edbian> hiexpo: it doesn't have to be in the panel
<Hydrosis> I assumed he wants one in pannel, or else why have its own launcher?  That's just me, though.
<edbian> hiexpo: You can also make a new menu entry but that is slightly different instructions
<rumpsy> dpkg is replying me
<hiexpo> no i like the little small apps
<rumpsy> Sorry dpkg is not replying me
<neezer> I have done many searches over the past month trying to find a beginners tutorial for conky, but can't seem to find one.
<edbian> hiexpo: in the panel you mean?
<hiexpo> yes
<hiexpo> sorry
<neezer> does anyone here have a link where I can start from the beginning on how it works?
<hiexpo> so add new
<hiexpo> got that
<hiexpo> than custom
<aaa7> Can anyone offer GNU Classpath installing support?
<Hydrosis> neezer:  To learn conky you need to study other people's scripts and also the official conky guide.  That is how I learned.  Hold on, I will upload my conky config and share it with you.  It will look exactl like the one on the right side of this screenshot. http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/1162/screenshot5z.png  -  hold on for two minutes.
<edbian> neezer: man conky is helpful
<neezer> cool.
<turtle_> i'm using IMAP Evolution for my gmail account, and jpegs are not displaying properly, anyone got a suggestion?
<hiexpo> ok it opened the new little window
<neezer> for my conky on my lappy i just copied and pasted one in, and it is ok, but that doesn't teach you how to make it any better.
<hiexpo> now what?
<edbian> neezer: Look at it!
<IdleOne> neezer: best way ( for me ) backup the working script then edit all you want and see what happens
<edbian> hiexpo: you've got the custom launcher dialog up?  In the command line put in the terminal command for the app
<hiexpo> ok 1 sec
<aline> a masters degree from the University of Phoenix is kinda horseshit
<neezer> thanks guys and gals if applicable.
<zaphira13> What could be better to install in my Netbook?? UNR Or the classic Ubuntu for desktop?
<aline> but everyone from work is getting one
<hiexpo> ok
<Hydrosis> neezer: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MFLLJMNA
<microhaxo> Are there more advanced power management features for netbooks via gnome in 9.10?
<Hydrosis> neezer: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html  -- read this for all conky variables you need.
<hiexpo> i tried that before and it didnt work on another program
<hiexpo> ok the command is in
<edbian> hiexpo: It was probably a typo then
<edbian> then that's all you really need
<hiexpo> oh
<mobi-sheep> zaphira13: UNR is same as classic desktop with revamped UI.
<hiexpo> is that it
<neezer> thanks hydro
<edbian> hiexpo: That should be it!
<Hydrosis> No problem neezer, that's why I'm here.
<neezer> i guess i'll just backup the original and start fiddling.
<Hydrosis> :D
<hiexpo> ok let me try it
<neezer> so what is the command to restart conky to check my changes.
<edbian> hiexpo: Fingers crossed!
<Hydrosis> I use "killall conky"
<neezer> mine just comes up when i start my computer. I don't want to reboot 1000 times.
<mobi-sheep> neezer: Kill conky and edit it. Start conky again.
<hiexpo> ya failed
<Hydrosis> then, I save my gedit file TWICE in a row.
<Hydrosis> safer than sorry
<edbian> hiexpo: Does it need to run  in the terminal or is it graphical?
<edbian> hiexpo: There isn't a typo right?
<hiexpo> interminal
<zaphira13> YEah seems like it as it has a choice that lets u use the cassic ubuntu Desktop but is it really the same?
<edbian> hiexpo: Right click that panel applet and select the properties
<hiexpo> but it launches outside the terminal so i don't think so
<hiexpo> did that
<edbian> hiexpo: change it to "run in terminal"
<hiexpo> ok
<edbian> hiexpo: What is the app?  What do you mean it runs outside the terminal??
<hiexpo>  and also its a two line command
<neezer> so it was a while ago when I installed this and I don't remember where my format file is....any guesses as to where it would be?
<neezer> no conky in my home folder
<edbian> hiexpo: You need to learn to make it a one line command
<hiexpo> its jdownloader
<edbian> hiexpo: I thin you can do that with && between the two commands
<IdleOne> neezer: hit ctrl-h to show hidden files/folders
<hiexpo> ok i will try
<edbian> hiexpo: "command1 && command2"
<hiexpo> ok
<edbian> hiexpo: I THINK
<neezer> ah... is it .conkyrc?
<IdleOne> yup
<neezer> cause i also found /etc/conky/conky.conf
<neezer> is that one just a stock config file?
<Hydrosis> neexer, it's hidden .conkyrc
<edbian> neezer: The one in .conkyrc is the one that gets read from.
<microhaxo> So IdleOne, does gnome offer any more power management than whats in the menu?  its not too in depth.
<Hydrosis> conkycr in home is your main file.
<Hydrosis> .conkyrc **
<neezer> yep.
<IdleOne> microhaxo: wouldn't know honestly. I'm sure there are apps you can install
<Hydrosis> Replace that for anotehr conky, or you can run the second conky file as an executable script from tehconsole.
<IdleOne> microhaxo: I don't worry bout such things :)
<Hydrosis> Wow, sorry if you guy's cant understand my poor spelling and grammar.  Ive been hitting the beers all night while I chat.
<neezer> i'm not quite pickin' up what you're putting down hydrosis
<IdleOne> Hydrosis: will let you know when it's time to turn off irc hehe
<edbian>  Hydrosis: Don't drink alone!
<microhaxo> Lol
<microhaxo> well i have this netbook, i want to make sure i make use of efficiency!
<mobi-sheep> microhaxo: If you're using Gnome or KDE, that is not efficiency DE.
<IdleOne> microhaxo: I think UNR is configured to use your netbook to it's fullest potential
<edbian> microhaxo: a tiling manger is much more efficient.  awesome or open box or some such
<edbian> microhaxo: unr is great for netbooks
<zaphira13> How can i Downgrade a Version?
<Hydrosis> It's true, you can actually drink your sorrows away (as long as you have a computer to play with).  Merry Chrisma-Hanu-Kwanza-Rama-Krishna everyone!
<rabusmar> hello, im having a problem with unr on an msi u123 not recognizing my usb
<rabusmar> any suggestion?
<mobi-sheep> !pinning | zaphira13
<ubottu> zaphira13: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<IdleOne> !downgrade | zaphira13
<ubottu> zaphira13: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hiexpo> ok i finally got it launch the terminal but still an error
<Hydrosis> Instead of a downgrade, perhaps you could try an Ubuntu based OS like Chrunchbang#!.  It's great.
<microhaxo> edbian, i heard they are identical aside from the special gui.
<offset_0x0ff0> hi all
<microhaxo> and i dont like the restrictions of UNR
<Hydrosis> Is Crunchbang linux an offical arm of Ubuntu?  Somone said that it was...
<IdleOne> Hydrosis: no it is not
<Hydrosis> Didnt think it was.  Afterall, its doent have ubuntu in the name.
<offset_0x0ff0> i've got some problems with memory, swap is never used
<hiexpo> the was an error launching the child process
<neezer> how do i check my disks? like sda1, sda2, etc...i want to know which is which.
<Hydrosis> The most swap Ive EVER used is happening right now: 386MB
<hiexpo> may i need it to launch the terminal first than the app
<rabusmar> for my problem with usb, i already tried normal ubuntu, 9.10 too, and had the same problem with the usb not being recognized
<iceroot> offset_0x0ff0: that is not a problem normally
<IdleOne> neezer: type df in a terminal
<neezer> thats it!
<neezer> i love ther terminal
<freeksh0w86> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> neezer: and df -h for a readable output
<IdleOne> neezer: terminal is beautiful
<offset_0x0ff0> 30% of memory is used for programms ,50-70% used for cash , swap is never used, and i cant work
<neezer> man is beautiful too!
<IdleOne> neezer: you mean man pages?
<neezer> haha yes.
<neezer> sorry
<mobi-sheep> neezer: If you like colors, pydf.
<IdleOne> neezer: personnaly not crazy about man pages. written by geeks for geeks often times
<freeksh0w86> what's the correct boot option for getting past "unable to find medium with live file system" when running live cd?
<Hydrosis> I'm starting to love the terminal more and more.  Tells me about errors I didnt know existed and is an incredibly powerfultool.
<neezer> IdleOne: True...but they do help sometimes....and I'm kind of a geek
<freeksh0w86> i can't get to check disk for defects or anything w/o that happening... how is it not finding the disc drive???
<offset_0x0ff0> some one can help me??
<IdleOne> neezer: well what I meant is I think the man pages should be less technical sometimes
<neezer> I agree.
<Hydrosis> http://chvnx.com/post/299214645/woman-knocks-pope-down-at-christmas-mass
<Hydrosis> oops, worng channel! sory
<neezer> So I have this line in my .conkyrc file:   Home:  ${fs_free_perc /dev/sda1}%   ${fs_bar 6 /dev/sda1}$color
<freeksh0w86> "unable to find a medium containing live file system"
<freeksh0w86> anyone get that booting the CD?
<neezer> it is saying 99% free when it reads, but on my /dev/sda1 in df -h it gives me that it is 29% used.
<zaphira13> After a while my FIrefox stucks
<freeksh0w86> i can't figure out how to get past it i try "all_generic_ide" option and still no luck
<zaphira13> Why?
<zaphira13> Especially when i am in you tube, the videos stuck
<freeksh0w86> zaphira13, the closed-source "Flash" is still broken and not fixed
<zaphira13> freeksh0w86: And what can we do about that?
<freeksh0w86> maybe not Flash VM but the mozilla to flash glue code, owned by Adobe, is still not fully functional
<freeksh0w86> zaphira13, send Adobe an email asking why they insist on making an essential web platform proprietary and still subject to security issues...
<zaphira13> freeksh0w86: how can i install The new Firefox?
<Hydrosis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Hydrosis> in terminal
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<freeksh0w86> i dunno if that will help but get flashblock or adblock plus so u can block bad flash apps
<zaphira13> firefox is already the newest version.
<zaphira13> E: Couldn't find package 3.5
<Hydrosis> I use AdBlock Plus.  It's great.
<hiexpo> ok i got it to pop open the terminal but it wont stay open
<Hydrosis> zaphriah13, have you read the FF website
<`mOOse`> freeksh0w86: yes, I have seen it before - I get it when I mistakenly update the kernel in my flashdrive install
<zaphira13> Hydrosis: Umm yeah, what about it?
<Ubuntu_User> im here for some help lol
<Pelo> !sound
<`mOOse`> 3.5.6 FF here
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ubuntu_User> winehq is deserted
<Ubuntu_User> anyone here no about wine problems?
<Pelo> Ubuntu_User, what do you need ?
<Pelo> a minor problem I don'T deal with anything major
<Ubuntu_User> how to reset wine to a point were its like you never  used it
<sinclair86_> del config file
<Pelo> in what way ?
<`mOOse`> or remove --purge
<zaphira13> Its not working, i still have 3.0
<Pelo> Ubuntu_User, what is it you want to get rid of
<co> cew_maniez
<Ubuntu_User> im have this problem with problem where I'm trying to launch windows browsers and it shows them opening but then they don't launch at all
<Ubuntu_User> and the process disappears
<IdleOne> !FF3.5 | zaphira13
<ubottu> zaphira13: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jMyles> I'm having a problem with a thinkpad t40 and wireless networking.  I can see my network, but it is grayed out.  I suspect that this is because it is a WPA network, and for whatever reason, WPA isn't working.  I suspect this because when I try to "create new wireless network," wpa is not available as a security option.
<trism> Ubuntu_User: remove the ~/.wine directory and the next time you launch a program with wine a default one will be generated (for the reset to defaults part of your question)
<jarray521> Has anyone here used aide on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Ubuntu_User, if you want to get rid of wine completely , and all the apps you've installed in it ,  just sudo apt-get remove --purge wine ,  and sudo rm ~/.wine
<Pelo> Ubuntu_User, if you want to get rid of wine completely , and all the apps you've installed in it ,  just sudo apt-get remove --purge wine ,  and sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<Ubuntu_User> Ok...
<mobile> jMyles: What make/model is your wireless card, mate?
<Ubuntu_User> i'll try
<jMyles> mobile: It's a Cisco Aironet
<neezer> so my df -h shows this: nathan@lappy:~$ df -h
<neezer> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<neezer> /dev/sda5              48G   18G   28G  40% /
<neezer> tmpfs                 2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /lib/init/rw
<neezer> varrun                2.0G  312K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<FloodBot2> neezer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neezer> varlock               2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<scott__> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.  Earlier today, I started up my machine with a new monitor, and before Ubuntu started up all the way it said it was having problems.  It gave me a nice menu where I chose the type of monitor I was using from a drop down, along with giving me options to choose video driver and resolution.  How do I get to this menu again?
<Ubuntu_User> I did and no change...whats going on?
<zaphira13> IdleOne: Which means that i have the 3.5 version but it is still named 3.0?
<mobile> jMyles: The cisco website's FAQ gave this: A. No, the Linux drivers for the Cisco Aironet 350 Series Wireless Card do not support WPA.
<IdleOne> zaphira13: no, in Applications > Internet it will be called Shiretoko
<IdleOne> Shiretoko is FF3.5
<Real_Christmas> Will it be any easy way to install Windows 7 from a DVD using some kind of remote installation? PXE??
<freeksh0w86> i also don't see the CD device in /dev when i get to the busybox prompt after "unable to find...live file system" error when booting (other sda show up though)
<IdleOne> Real_Christmas: ask in ##windows
<jMyles> mobile: so do you think that's the final answer?
<arch----> what ubuntu media player can play .odd ?
<arch----> .ogg ?
<Real_Christmas> IdleOne: Nah, I use Linux to connect remotely. Will it work different depending on operating system I want to intsall?
<Real_Christmas> *insatll
<mobile> jMyles: As is always the way with Linux, support very well may be added at a later date. With a bit of luck, it might do - but if cisco says it can't do it it probably can't. There may be alternative drivers, but.. I doubt it. I reckon it's a safe assumption that there's no WPA support, and that's final. For the time being, anyway. Sorry, man.
<Real_Christmas> *install
<IdleOne> Real_Christmas: I don't know. never tried PX install
<IdleOne> PXE
<Hydrosis> Whoever was chatting with neezer should PM him.  He was kicked for flooding by accident.
<marcel> Hi. Can anyone please help me install a working driver for my nvidia graphical card?
<zaphira13> IdleOne: it still says Firefox Web Browser
<IdleOne> Hydrosis: it's a temp ban
<neezer> it was my fault.
<rumpsy> What card you are having
<neezer> I'm better now.
<Hydrosis> ah, ok.  Anyway, no luck on my end neexer.
<marcel> geforce 105m
<neezer> thanks anyways.
<Real_Christmas> What would you suggest me to learn of this: 1. Linux 2. tcp/ip 3. Python 4. PHP 5. C if I want to develop things like software and web services?
<neezer> I'll keep plugging away.
<IdleOne> zaphira13: do apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 and tell me if it says installed
<ll_r>  i want nm-applet to start before firefox at session boot. how can i do it?
<Hydrosis> If you try, you shall succeed.  Somone important probably said that once.  Im sure it applies here.
<neezer> goose?
<goose> neezer?
<neezer> haha thanks
<neezer> yeah...my brother goes by goose.
<geeXmas> marcel
<neezer> but surely you can't be him...he doesn't use ubuntu
<neezer> I haven't been able to persuade him.
<zaphira13> IdleOne: No
<IdleOne> zaphira13: ok. do sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<freeksh0w86> if other distros can see my CD drive at boot, why can't Ubuntu 9.10? what am i doing wrong?
<IdleOne> freeksh0w86: bad download maybe, check the md5sum and burn the iso at slowest speed
<freeksh0w86> IdleOne, i already did all that
<IdleOne> freeksh0w86: :-/
<freeksh0w86> i tried nolapic option as well, same problem
<nflava> hi, can anyone help me, how can i share my harddrives on my local network
 * Pelo wishes a merry random day to all the non-christians in the room 
<nflava> im pretty new to ubuntu
<goose> well, neezer, since my (only) brother is on the couch across from me asleep, I'm fairly sure I'm not the goose you're looking for :p
<IdleOne> Thank you Pelo
<IdleOne> Same to you
<Pelo> nflava, pick I don'T know about the whole drive but a folder is easy
<neezer> haha true goose.
<yoshio_221> hey guys i need another way of installing ubuntu because nothing so far worked?
<neezer> my bro in on an oil rig right now, so it could have been him.
<nflava> ill try whatever method you have Pelo
<nflava> i dont know any way atm
<Pelo> nflava, are you running a gui ? gnome or somethign ? gnome preferably
<nflava> i have gnome
<nflava> i guess just the newest ubuntu
<Pelo> nflava, pick a folder , any folder , preferably the highest one you are willing to share like don'T pick /home/username but anything below that will do ,  right click,  go to the share tab and follow the instructions
<zaphira13> IdleOne: I did but it still says Firefox Web Browser and the version is 3.0
<nflava> hmm i should have know it was that easy lol
<nflava> lemme check it out, thank you
<Pelo> nflava, welcome to "this is not windows"
<neezer> pelo, can you share from command line? or does it need to be in nautilus?
<IdleOne> zaphira13: I don't know what to tell you. it should say Shiretoko. You will see both Firefox and Shiretoko
<Pelo> neezer, you probably can,  but I don't know how,  in fact I'm gonna bet you just need to add a folder to a config file somewhere
<Supersaiyan_IV> nflava, you drives are mounted in /media/ so share that folder, it will be needed to run "sudo nautilus" and do the normal procedure from there
<ll_r> i want nm-applet (network) to start before firefox at gnome saved-session boot. how can i do it?
<ll_r> damn desktop
<Supersaiyan_IV> nflava, the drives are essentially folders in /media/
<Pelo> Supersaiyan_IV, only removable media
<zaphira13> IdleOne: Oh
<Supersaiyan_IV> Pelo, or securely mounted media like 9.10 does it
<Pelo> nflava, there are no C or D drives in linux,  the system is a bit different,  it's more about partitions on drives and they can be mounted where ever you want in the folder hierachy
<zaphira13> IdleOne: Thou are right...i didn't see it, and what is the difference now?
<scott__>  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.  Earlier today, I started up my machine with a new monitor, and before Ubuntu started up all the way it said it was having problems.  It gave me a nice menu where I chose the type of monitor I was using from a drop down, along with giving me options to choose video driver and resolution.  How do I get to this menu again?
<IdleOne> zaphira13: Shiretoko is firefox 3.5
<aqwq> fire fox wont start
<aqwq> firefox
<IdleOne> zaphira13: so it is newer then 3.0
<aqwq> and about ubuntu
<aqwq> and hmmmmmm ubuntu software center
<Pelo> aqwq, make complete sentences please
<aqwq> about ubuntu , ubuntu software center , firefox wont start :S
<zaphira13> IdleOne: This means that it is better?
<IdleOne> zaphira13: means that it is newer and *should* be better
<IdleOne> zaphira13: try it out and see if it works better for you
<jacob110> Isn't Shiretoko still a beta?
<IdleOne> jacob110: no
<aqwq> hello
<Pelo> aqwq, ubuntu software center doesnT have anything to do with firefox , as far as i know , unless it's to start the oficial webpage of an app in there
<`mOOse`> I'm runnin 3.5.6
<jacob110> IdleOne: sorry been away from internet browsers a little while
<Pelo> brb
<IdleOne> jacob110: no problem :)
<aqwq> i cant start fire fox
<IdleOne> aqwq: try starting it from terminal and see if you get any error messages
<neezer> aqwq try just doing firefox from a terminal
<aqwq> i cant start firefox its says loading and just that
<aqwq> yea
<neezer> hmm
<aqwq> its give me erros
<zaphira13> IdleOne: Ok Thanks a million! :)
<aqwq> BUS error
<IdleOne> zaphira13: welcome
<aqwq> Bus error
<IdleOne> maybe move it to a different corner and see if the right Bus comes along
<msmarc> anyone know if its possible to make a power pc mac hibernate?
<aqwq> how i move it plz tell me caz im new
<IdleOne> aqwq: hehe sorry i was trying to be funny.
<aqwq> five days now i came here and no answer:S
<IdleOne> aqwq: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<IdleOne> that should fix it
<arghh2d2> does anybody get their linux to hibernate and unhibernate correctly?  i think it sucks
<arghh2d2> never works
<Supersaiyan_IV> aqwq, if firefox doesn't work you can always try epiphany, sudo apt-get install epiphany
<msmarc> i thought just power pc's couldnt hibernate
<aqwq> the same error
<IdleOne> arghh2d2: works fine here
<Maximillion> How do I install a specific python package, (for example python-dns) on ubuntu?
<Pelo> arghh2d2, there were issues in the past but I think they were suppose to have been resolved,  there are probably a bunch of threads about this in the ubuntuforum.org
<aqwq> Bus error
<Supersaiyan_IV> arghh2d2, depends on the graphics driver, currently running latest nvidia beta and it works flawlessly
<DaZ> !find python dns
<ubottu> dns is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<DaZ> ...
<iceroot> Maximillion: if it is not on the repo (apt-cache search) try python egg
<IdleOne> Maximillion: install  python-dnspython or python-dns
<msmarc> theres lots of python packages in the repo just search with aptitude
<aqwq> yestrday they said install erora :S
<aqwq> and now epiphany
<aqwq> i want to fix firefox:(
<Supersaiyan_IV> aqwq, epiphany is a firefox 2 clone
<aqwq> ok
<Devrethman> Is there a way to tell what -lxxx options are available?
<Devrethman> for gcc?
<aqwq> 84% [1 epiphany-data 2133573/2,430kB 87%]
<msmarc> will wake-on-lan work when you computers off?
<IdleOne> umm no
<IdleOne> no power to the computer means no connection
<freetos> does anybody know how to make 9.10 do 3d desktops?
<archnub> hi all can anyone help me out with getting a hauppauge 1250 card working?
<IdleOne> freetos: System > Prefferences > Appearance, go to the Visual effects tab and enable it
<archnub> 0070:7911 is the id
<freetos> IdleOne, thank u very much
<nflava> had to restart my session
<archnub> tveeprom 0-0050: Encountered bad packet header [ff]. Corrupt or not a Hauppauge eeprom.
<jjmartin> in power management I have sleep disabled when on AC but ubu 9.10 still goes to sleep. why? and how do i fix this
<archnub> is the error
<nflava> now time to go to the windows pc with xbmc, hopefully it can see my fodlers
<aqwq> dose any body know how i can find in terminal ubuntu version ?
<IdleOne> aqwq: lsb_release -a
<Supersaiyan_IV> aqwq, uname -r
<aqwq> Ubuntu 9.10
<bennukem> hello everybody
<aqwq> i dont like this:S
<aqwq> Ubuntu 9.10
<geeXmas> ih
<IdleOne> Supersaiyan_IV: that gives kernel version
<aqwq> i like more 8.4 hardy heron
<Supersaiyan_IV> IdleOne, indeed
<bennukem> I would like make a backup of all keys gpg (I have ubuntu 9.10)
<IdleOne> Supersaiyan_IV: but still good to know :)
<bennukem> but in the manager , I can't save all keys in one time
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Supersaiyan_IV> IdleOne, uname -a still doesn't give the ubuntu version, i wonder what cmd will give the distro version
<IdleOne> !hi | Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aqwq> wht do u prefer ubuntu 8.4 hardy or 9.10
<iceroot> Supersaiyan_IV: lsb_release -a
<Wolfcastle> I'm having some problems with a couple of panel programs
<Supersaiyan_IV> iceroot, thx
<Wolfcastle> the battery monitor for example sometimes shows there's no battery present on startup
<IdleOne> Supersaiyan_IV: uname returns kernal info only AFIK lsb_release gives distro name and version number
<Wolfcastle> but info in /proc says it's present
<iceroot> aqwq: 8.04 is a LTS version and very stable
<aqwq> yes
<kjcole> Hi.  Something wrong w/ my touchpad (Asus) under Karmic, GNOME only.  Works fine under KDE.  Under GNOME left click acts as "Move window".  Was fine under previous releases...  Anyone know what's wrong?
<aqwq> i love that :(
<Wolfcastle> and it is fixed by removing/adding the monitor
<Wolfcastle> i use kubuntu karmic
<Supersaiyan_IV> IdleOne, always good to know :)
<IdleOne> Supersaiyan_IV: indeed
<Dante123> Howdy all,  staying at hotel that has wired internet in rooms.....i have a dell mini 9 with 9.10 and a dell mini 10v with 9.04.....I want to share wired internet to the 9.04 using wireless card?  Can this be done and easily?
<aqwq> i lost the cd of 8.4 and installed 9.10 and evry time x is down :S hmm after upgrading kernal firefox wont work and so meny things very bad
<sinclair86> dante123: kinda
<`mOOse`> Supersaiyan_IV:  lsb_release -a like IdleOne said
<phix> a room with a m00se!
<`mOOse`> !!!
<Dante123> kjcole netbook?
<kjcole> Dantel123: Nope.
<neezer> when i try lsb-release -a i get that lsb-release command not found
<Dante123> sinclair86 create adhoc network?
<Supersaiyan_IV> iceroot, thx by the way :)
<IdleOne> neezer: _ not -
<Boing_> hello, what is the difference between ini 3 and ini 4
<neezer> ah.
<`mOOse`> neezer: it's lsb_
<iceroot> Supersaiyan_IV: np
<`mOOse`> not lsb-
<aqwq> _
<Dante123> kjcole laptop....
<neezer> cool.
<iceroot> Boing_: in ubuntu there is no difference
<neezer> what does lsb stand for?
<ozzloy> menica67, hii
<kjcole> Dantel123: Yep. Specifically Asus F3JM
<`mOOse`> you want to use your wired machine as a wifi access point essentially Dante123
<iceroot> Boing_: ubuntu dont using different runlevels like suse or other distros
<iceroot> neezer: linux standard base i think
<menica67> ozzloy, hiiiii
<neezer> cool.
<Boing_> ok ty
<fas3r> sorry somebody use ulogd2?
<jjmartin> lsb_release is only for debia distros
<iceroot> neezer: yes, man lsb_release is telling  linux standard base
<Dante123> `mOOse` yes i guess....i want internet on both
<Supersaiyan_IV> neezer, "lsb_release command provides certain LSB (Linux Standard Base) and distribution-specific information."
<iceroot> !anyone | fas3r
<kjcole> Dantel123: Part of the "Asus Revolutionary Notebook Series" according to the etchings on the front edge.
<ubottu> fas3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sinclair86> dante123 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<fas3r> i don't have mac adress in ulog2 table and i just want know if it's general problem because don't help me on this point :s
<fas3r> because i don't find answer on goole about that*
<Dante123> kjcole have you looked at mouse settings under gnome to make sure they are right?
<fas3r> ubottu: i know but nobody use ulogd2 so it's why i asking first ^^
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> kjcole: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<fas3r> iceroot : i know but nobody use ulogd2 so it's why i asking first ^^
<`mOOse`> Dante123:  I know osx can do it - gimme a sec to see if I can find something for you
<kjcole> Dantel123: As near as I can tell, they were fine. I'm in KDE right now, so it's a bit hard to check immediately -- and because GNOME has become so unusable without being able to click on anything.
<Dante123> sinclair86 i followed that guid and i could connect with adhoc but no internet sharing
<iceroot> fas3r: if nobody is using it, its useless to ask if someone is using it
<fas3r> iceroot: well no it's just in beta mod .. the first release come soon so .. we never know ^^
<menica67> anyone know how to make a sony vaio motion eye camera work in ubuntu?
<kjcole> Dantel123: (I did manage to get to the System Settings and saw nothing odd about the mouse settings there.)
<fas3r> ulogd2 will be replace ulogd
<Dante123> kjcole it is toughpad that is screwed right?  have u tried a usb or other mouse
<`mOOse`> Dante123: hostapd is the pgm you will probably want
<kjcole> IdleOne: Checking now. I did some digging on help.ubuntu.com a few days ago, but I wasn't zeroing in on the difference between GNOME and KDE. Most advice wanted me to screw w/ xorg.conf, which isn't the source of trouble.
<Dante123> `mOOse` can i add that from ubuntu software centre and does only wired host need it?
<`mOOse`> reading - hang on
<IdleOne> kjcole: that helped me get my touchpad working when I had one
<ZanQdo> hi, ive been trying to install netbook remix 9.10 and my netbook will not boot on the USB no matter what
<IdleOne> ZanQdo: changed bios to boot from USB first?
<ZanQdo> yes
<kjcole> Dantel123: Nope. I don't have one handy.
<Renfley> anyone familer with conky?
<ZanQdo> I have tried with many aps for creating a bootable usb drive
<Dante123> ZanQdo what brand of usb flash drive u using
<mobile> Renfley: Briefly. What's up?
<ZanQdo> last was unetbootin
<geeXmas> !conky
<kjcole> IdleOne: Thanks.  It looks like that offers a few ideas worth pursuing.
<Dante123> i have had issues with sandisc cruzer and booting from usb
<ZanQdo> its a kingston
<ZanQdo> I have used it to install the past version of remix
<Renfley> yea conky lol
<zetheroo> MERRY CHRISTMAS Ubuntu Community!!!
<zetheroo> :)
<`mOOse`> what's the error ZanQdo
<edbian> ZanQdo: Do you have windows on this netbook?  Try using unetbootin to boot directly from the ISO and the windows filesystem (yeah you can do that, yeah it is weird as hell)
<ZanQdo> edbian: I have windows but its completly unusable
<Dante123> ive had error with just one pc and then same usb flash drive works on another pc fine
<ZanQdo> and ubuntu is fucked up too, it wont let me install new packages
<ZanQdo> :s
<`mOOse`> ZanQdo: file:///home/ubuntu/.mozilla/firefox/febeprof.UbuntumOOse/ScrapBook/data/20091203055702/index.html
<`mOOse`> use their installers - they ROCK
<edbian> ZanQdo: ouch, then good luck with your USB drive!
<`mOOse`> whoa
<ZanQdo> Im trying creating the bootable drive from open suse and from another windows machine
<`mOOse`> sorry - wrong url
<fas3r> please santa help me ... :)
<ctmjr> !oymy | ZanQdo
<ctmjr> !ohmy | ZanQdo
<ubottu> ZanQdo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<`mOOse`> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<`mOOse`> ZanQdo:  ^^
<Dante123> `mOOse` any more clues
<ZanQdo> m0los: I tried that too..
<blackest_knight> ZanQdo:  unetbootin :)
<ZanQdo> blackest_knight: that too..
<edbian> blackest_knight: He's already using it
<ZanQdo> I dont know whats wrong, I installed 9.04 succesfully
<`mOOse`> well Dante123, I got http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/hostapd
<IdleOne> kjcole: welcome
<ZanQdo> now 9.10 wont work
<Dante123> ZanQdo do you have a second usb to try...maybe it is a prob specific to that usb or even pc bios
<`mOOse`> if you google hostapd ubuntu you'll come up with 13040952 hits ;-)
<ZanQdo> I dont, but I have installed using this usb drive
<ZanQdo> both the previous remix and also suse 11.2
<ZanQdo> the usb drive works fine
<blackest_knight> whats the issue its straight forward as long as you know where you write it and how to boot it
<edbian> ZanQdo: When you try to boot from the usb drive what happens??
<`mOOse`> yea, win32 format, letter rip
<ZanQdo> edbian: it goes directly to my grub
<ZanQdo> and loads ubuntu 9.04
<ZanQdo> I will try booting in another pc
<`mOOse`> you got your bios set to load usb first?
<edbian> ZanQdo: So I assume you tell the bios to boot the drive, it tries, fails, and skips to the next device??
<`mOOse`> (stupid q but...)
<Dante123> `mOOse` i found one walkthrough that makes it sound very simple...but i have not tried that yet.....right now im using internet in hotel lobby
<ZanQdo> edbian: apparently, yes
<blackest_knight> ZanQdo: ok so how do you select the boot drive ?
<ZanQdo> blackest_knight: I try both in the bios, putting the usb drive as first boot option
<ZanQdo> and also with F12
<`mOOse`> it's not all that hard Dante123 - I haven't done it but I've seen several ways it's done in windows....sorry can't be of more help - but I *do* know it's possible ;-)
<edbian> ZanQdo: I think you should try and get the bios to fail on the usb drive and give up so you can get some errors.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Daniel_G, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html/comment-page-1#comment-1966 an alternative
<ZanQdo> the bios has a way to select which drive to boot from
<piklu> hello
<digitalaxis> Hey guys, is there like a limewire application for ubuntu? for downloading music and such
<kraitos> login splash question ?
<geeXmas> mc
<`mOOse`> digitalaxis: nicotine plus
<edbian> ZanQdo: Also, are you sure grub is installed on the drive?
<`mOOse`> there is also a bearshare p2p app
<edbian> digitalaxis: Most of use bit torrent I suspect because it is less often considered illegal
<Supersaiyan_IV> Dante123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing 9.10 method
<kraitos> i'm trying to set up a new splash screen can anyone help?
<ZanQdo> edbian: yes sure
<ZanQdo> edbian: oh, what drive
<Dante123> `mOOse` one method i already followed had you create adhoc then create address, netmask, gateway..but that did nit work  for sharing but i could connect....im gonna try the other way....simpler but requires dnsmasq-base see http://zendevi.com/computing/linux/ubuntu-tip-sharing-a-wired-connection/
<edbian> ZanQdo: The usb drive! :)
<`mOOse`> ICS is for wired though
<ZanQdo> edbian: ok I tried on another machine and same problem
<ZanQdo> edbian: then it has to be something in this image/drive
<ZanQdo> :s
<edbian> ZanQdo: Then somethings wrong with the usb drive!
<edbian> ZanQdo: yeah
<Dante123> Supersaiyan_IV reading that thanks
<edbian> ZanQdo: Why don't you look up how to install grub on a usb drive?  That's my advice!  Unfortunately it just about ends there though :/
<edbian> ZanQdo: I'll be here if you have less specific questions though!
<edbian> kraitos: I can help you :)
<edbian> kraitos: Do you have the login theme .tar.gz somewhere on your system?
<`mOOse`> I don't know about other distros but the pendrive apps for ubuntu work really well
<kraitos> edbian; in were do you mean
<edbian> kraitos: Did you download a theme?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Dante123, actually the 9.10 method is only for sharing with two ethernet ports, so it's not accurate information
<blackest_knight> ZanQdo:  can you read the drive is the partition set bootable (what does gparted tell you) (manage flags ->boot)
<kraitos> edbian; yes, i did. i download it with art manager
<edbian> kraitos: Where is it?
<edbian> kraitos: I'm unfamiliar with that app?
<Dante123> Supersaiyan_IV do you think the guy in this article is oversimplyfying it..... http://zendevi.com/computing/linux/ubuntu-tip-sharing-a-wired-connection/  because article u posted means doing a lot more....especially since i am sharing via wireless
<freetos> does anyone know on how to install the latest wineasio file to run besides the source.tar.bz1 and compiling by it bye hand
<aqwq> hey
<edbian> freetos: There is no other way.
<aqwq> i want open my email:(
<kraitos> edbian; it looks for diferent eye candys to download and install. but it won't let me install of it. because the file is a .tar.gz
<aqwq> i cantttttttttttttt
<kraitos> edbian; in other words i have to manually install it and i don't know how too. could you please help with this?
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  what kind of theme/part is it? theres the gnome-art and gnome-artng programs that can sutomate installing new themes.
<Dante123> going to try it although it looks "too easy" Supersaiyan_IV and `mOOse` thanks for help
<edbian> kraitos: Yeah, that is easy
<ZanQdo> edbian: thanks, Ill try and track this problem a bit more, I can try installing an open suse on the same drive, if it works then its a problem with ubuntu
<kraitos> edbian; so what is the first step
<Dr_Willis> kraitos: the term 'theme' is a little overused at times and can mean different 'things' depending on the theme part you are refering to.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Dante123, he assumes you don't have a wifi dhcp server, which is the case, it could work
<edbian> ZanQdo: When you install to the pen drive watch carefully for errors!
<`mOOse`> Dante123:  - it really isn't hard from what I've read - I know in windoze there's a few pgms that set it up effortlessly
<kraitos> edbian; right
<`mOOse`> yer welcome - good luck!
<blackest_knight> Dante123:  sharing is  easy as long as you remember to turn on ip forward in sysctrl
<edbian> kraitos: Sorry, yeah, open the system -
<mobi-sheep> Dante123: Hi, I just got here. What are you trying to accomplish? o.o
<edbian> kraitos: Sorry, open the system -> admin -> login window
<Supersaiyan_IV> mobi-sheep, he wants to share his ethernet internet through wifi
<edbian> kraitos: Then open the folder that has the .tar.gz file in it
<kraitos> edbian; i'm there
<kraitos> edbian; do i have to unlock it first or something else?
<edbian> kraitos: go to the local tab
<blackest_knight> Dante123:  i'm using ppp0 for net connected wirelessly to a router and using the ppp0 for the net for the lan , ssh in to other lan pc's
<edbian> kraitos: i don't know, I don't think you have to unlock it
<mobi-sheep> Supersaiyan_IV, Dante123: Install bridge-utils and set up a new "Bridging" profile in NetworkManager --> Method: Shared.
<Dante123> mobi-sheep  and blackest_knight, i want to share wired hotel internet from one dell mini 9 running with dell mini 10v wireless ....one method i already followed had you create adhoc then create address, netmask, gateway..but that did nit work  for sharing but i could connect....im gonna try the other way....simpler but requires dnsmasq-base see http://zendevi.com/computing/linux/ubuntu-tip-sharing-a-wired-connection/
<edbian> kraitos: now that you have both open you can either hit that little add button or you can drag the .tar.gz into the window with the other themes
<buttons840> what can i try to end a process if kill doesn't work?   i pull up top, and pid 3769 is using 100 cpu, so i sudo kill 3769 and it doesn't do anything. what else can i try?
<`mOOse`> yea, the problem is having two simultaneous connects on one wifi adapter
<Dante123> i have no router at my disposal
<kraitos> edbian; hey i went to system > admin > login screen and all the option are greyed out and the only available is unlock.
<`mOOse`> buttons840: kill -9
<edbian> buttons840: sudo kill -9
<edbian> kraitos:
<mobi-sheep> Dante123: You sure have lot of Dell Mini. Any particular reason why? :)
<blackest_knight> the router just makes it easier :)
<edbian> kraitos: Oh yeah, sorry unlock it first
<edbian> kraitos: :D
<kraitos> edbian; alright now what
<edbian> kraitos: Either use the add
<edbian> kraitos: The add button*
<syrius> I have a question
<edbian> syrius: Well what is it already!?!?!
<kraitos> edbian; there is no add button
<buttons840> edbian, what is this kill -9?
<buttons840> (it
<edbian> kraitos: What buttons are there?  Sorry I'm using an older version of ubuntu
<buttons840> (i still can't kill it, but i don't think i used your suggestion correctly)
<syrius> why does it seem like I don't really have a 100 m/s connection when it says so in connection info in ubuntu?
<Dante123> dell9 running 9.10 has wired internet......i will create adhoc with wireless adapter...then use mini10v 9.04 to connect via wifi with the dell 9 and hopefully share internet as desribed here.....im in hotel for next two days...one mini is my wife's the other from school....i borrowed it...im a teacger by trade
<edbian> buttons840: just like you used kill before but add a -9 "sudo kill -9 <pid>"
<syrius> can the bandwith I get to my machine also be  effected by the hardware I am using?
<blackest_knight> Dante123:  ican send you a script
<edbian> buttons840: It's more powerful, doesn't take no for an answer :)
<edbian> syrius: Only the network card
<buttons840> what is the -9, is there a -8?
<syrius> so not the cpu or anything
<`mOOse`> 9 is the highest elevated level the command will run at
<Dante123> instructions im trying...(but seems too easy to work).... http://zendevi.com/computing/linux/ubuntu-tip-sharing-a-wired-connection/
<syrius> well also the router and modem I would think also edbian
<mobi-sheep> Dante123: The hotel does not have Wifi?
<kraitos> edbian; the main title on this says "when the computer starts-up"
<syrius> why is it that an uncapped router can make your connection faster?
<`mOOse`> buttons840: man kill for details
<Dante123> blackest_knight sure
<syrius> uncapped modem
<edbian> syrius: Yeah, the router and modem def.  But on the computer I'm pretty sure the network card is the only thing that matters
<edbian> kraitos: Are you on the local tab?
<`mOOse`> Dante123:  - what's there to lose - come back in here and tell us when/if you get it running
<kraitos> edbian; there is no local tab, i'm not sure what you are talking about.
<`mOOse`> looks simple enough
<edbian> syrius: Because proprietary vendors cap their routers / modems so they run cooler and under less stress (so they last longer)
<jeez1234> hi, i'm planning to reinstall my OS [ubuntu]. how do i back up my history and stuff so that i can restore it in the fresh install?
<mobi-sheep> !backup | jeez1234
<ubottu> jeez1234: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<edbian> kraitos: I'm sorry, I'm using an older version of ubuntu so mine looks different
<jeez1234> mobi-sheep: thanks, will check it out!
<kraitos> edbian; right, what version are you using, i'm using 9.10
<edbian> kraitos: Some how there is a way to add new themes.  Do you have a tab that shows the themes you can switch to in there?
<edbian> kraitos: I'm using 8.04 cause it's LTS
 * buttons840 reads "kill -9 -1" and is tempted to try it
<`mOOse`> they cap the routers to keep net congestion down on local nodes
<syrius> why is it against the law to uncapped your router? edbian
<kraitos> edbian; i don't know i was hoping you did.
<edbian> buttons840: Try it only if the process refuses to die under other circumstances
<edbian> syrius: I don't think it is... Not here in America anyway
<Dante123> mobi-sheep wifi in lobby, wired in rooms....new owner will likely upgrade but not yet
<kraitos> edbian; well thanks anyways ill just ask someone else
<zetheroo> anyone know how to split a DVD iso onto CD's?
<edbian> kraitos: I'm sorry :( good luck!
<mobi-sheep> syrius: http://tinyurl.com/y94m2v5 (I'm going to read that too. :))
<kraitos>  edbian; don't worry about it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. never seen a way to uncap a 'router' just the 'cable modem'
<kraitos> can anyone help me change the splash screen?
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I assume he meant install different software on it
<mobi-sheep> Dante123: I'm going to try this adhoc thing.
<Dante123> `mOOse` will do
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Will you help kraitos
<kraitos> edbian; thanks
<`mOOse`> :-)
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: can you help me with changing the login splash?
<kraitos> Merry christmas everyone
<mordof> what xorg version does karmic use?
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  the usplasy (ubuntu logo) or the xsplash the animation right befor gdm starts and after it.. right befor the user desktop shows up.
<Dante123> mobi-sheep okay i will be back in a few
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: okay can you slowly explain this to be i just started using ubuntu 3 months ago, still a newby.
<edbian> Dr_Willis: The gdm login theme
<Dante123> gotta have my christmas beer
<`mOOse`> mOO
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  i wouldenent be worrying about  the splash screens then.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  thats not related to the splash's :)  thats gdm
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to change it to my preference]
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I know, he kept calling it the login screen when asking me for help
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  GRUB menu -> ubuntu 'logo' (little white ubuntu logo on black screen) -> xsplash animation ---> GDM (you login) --> xsplash anim again.. --> actual desktop
<Ubuntu_User> Hi I need help...and Winehq is dead
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: alright
<Ubuntu_User> Anyone know about wine problems?
<edbian> kraitos: He's good huh?
<kraitos> edbian; just a little
<QAH> If I modify ubuntu to my liking, how can I install the system as is on different computers? Like a clone but for different hardware.
<Dr_Willis> !backup | QAH
<ubottu> QAH: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<edbian> QAH: There are packages for that.  Gimmie a minute I'll find it
<Dr_Willis> QAH:  or check out the fsarchiver tool (not in the repos , but avail on several live cd's)
<Dr_Willis> Or mondo/mindi, or... proberly a dozen+ other ways to do it.
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to change the splash screen were you login at first so there is a different picture when i login.
<Ubuntu_User> Sorry if my question was hard
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  the splas screen is befor you login.  not 'where' you login.
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: and i would also like to change my xsplash also
<edbian> QAH: It's called live-magic
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: got it. so how do i change that.
<QAH> So if I backup the system can it run on other computers? Will I have driver problems
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  xplash files are in /usr/share/xsplash i think.
<QAH> ebian: Thanks
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: so do i just go there and swich files or something like that?
<edbian> QAH: The drivers in linux are called modules.  When the system boots all of the hardware is probed live and the appropriate modules are selected by the system automatically.  There are hundreds of modules in the linux kernel
<microhaxo> I must say, Ubuntu 9.10 is pretty damn good. No problems what so ever with my netbook, everything Ootb. A+
<pinPoint> can anyone help me with postfix?
<pinPoint> this -> openssl genrsa 1024 > smtpd.key
<edbian> QAH: You can add hardware to your system and linux usually picks it up and makes it work perfectly without the user doing anything
<Ubuntu_User> Hey I'm running KlamAV and its calling Wine and Playon linux a virus Im confused
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  yep. You can change the backgrounds and xpslash animations - theres new ones at the gnome-look.org site.
<pinPoint> ends with permission denied whether I use sudo or not
<teleri> on UNR 9.10 on a Acer Aspire D250 and two-Finger scrolling does not work even when enabled
<edbian> QAH: You can switch all the hardware (move the hdd to a different computer) and the system should still work fine
<QAH> edbian: Ok so I can move it to another pc and it will get the correct drivers
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  and if you really wanted you could put some wallpaper image on the grub menu background. thasts about all i customuze
<QAH> Great
<QAH> Thanks for your help
<iceroot> QAH: correct, linux is very felxible by changing the hardware
<edbian> QAH: It shouldn't be a problem.  All of the drivers are already in linux! :)  It's the best system ever
<QAH> I am trying to make a personal distro.
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: what file do i change for the background and xsplash animation?
<edbian> QAH: AWESOME good luck!  People are very picky about their distro
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  look in the splash directory - its rather obvious.
<iceroot> QAH: because of that you can install linux on a usb-stick and use it at every computer (same architecutre)
<frankely> hey guys what means, ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot?
<Dr_Willis>   kraitos /usr/share/images/xsplash/bg_2560x1600.jpg
<freeksh0w86> in case anyone is wondering, i got past the "Unable to find medium ... a live file system" by setting the CD drive to master not slave... the machine drew blood and is sated for now...
<teleri> !readahead | frankely
<`mOOse`> iceroot: I'm running on a usb persistent install right now
<Dr_Willis>   kraitos /usr/share/images/xsplash/logo*  (is the logo) how logical. :) eh
<teleri> on UNR 9.10 on a Acer Aspire D250 and two-Finger scrolling does not work even when enabled
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: i was just getting ready to ask the location, thanks
<edbian> frankely: readahead is a program that makes programs launch faster by watching which ones you use the most and putting them in a cache i the ram.
<`mOOse`> you wouldn't know it unless I told you - I got more crap on this thing than a christmas turkey
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  learn to use the locate command.
<edbian> frankely: IT is saying that it will begin to profile what programs you use on the next reboot
<iceroot> `mOOse`: can you change the nick without `?
<`mOOse`> no
<`mOOse`> sorry
<frankely> ok
<`mOOse`> there's another moose
<brian_> i heard screenlets was going to be replaced with a new widget engine does any9one know what one that is???
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: i'm using konsole, i like it a little bit more
<iceroot> `mOOse`: no, and i dont want to hold shift and ´ to write you, sorry
<`mOOse`> iceroot: not a us keyboard?
<`mOOse`> sorry bud :(
<iceroot> germany
<QAH> And last question. What packages do I need to install to get lxde
<`mOOse`> you can just call me mOO
<`mOOse`> I will see it :)
<mOOey> there how's that?
<mOOey> lol
<iceroot> `mOOse`: i think you dont get the advantage of tab:)
<frankely> i have a problem installing oracle 10g on my computer
<mOOey> Oh, yes I do trust me
<iceroot> mOOey: great, thx
<salambander> hi all
<salambander> is anyone else having this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339264&page=2
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help
<Ubuntu_User> why is Klamav saying wine is a virus what does loose mean?
<koala^xmas> hi anyone speak French?
<salambander> koala^xmas: a little :)
<iceroot> Ubuntu_User: normal wine or an application inside wine you installed?
<teleri> on UNR 9.10 on a Acer Aspire D250 and two-Finger scrolling does not work even when enabled
<doug_> Hello I'm having problems with my wifi.  I'm using a broadcomm card on a gateway nv5207 laptop with xubuntu 9.04 installed.
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: i have another question on the site i look on the splash screen or colour screen, for xsplash right?
<Jaza> Can anyone tell me if you can make a disk at once audio CD, a CD without a break?
<frankely> hey how can i reload /etc/environment
<frankely> hey how can i reload /etc/environment ?
<r3dux> Was wondering if anyone could help me connect to a NAS via USB. I connect it and see ETH1 appear, assign it an IP, then try to mount it... no joy
<Jaza> has anyone been able to make a audio CD without the 2sec break between tracks??
<r3dux> Jaza, have you tried k3b?
<alankila> Jaza: the keyword for that is disc-at-once.
<doug_> Can anyone help me with my wifi problem?  I've never had this problem before and I've googled it and there are no results at all
<r3dux> Jaza - I used to know how to do that, but that was back in the day using nero on Win32
<doug_> I can see other wifi networks just not mine
<r3dux> jaza - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553185
<Jaza> I tried K3b but every time I make a CD it adds the 2sec break between tracks?
<silverPan> doug_ is your network set to hidden?
<r3dux> cdrdao
<fas3r> what's the best way to execute " shell command / script " with php ? direct with shell_exec() or write what we want execute in files and use cron (it check if file exist and execute it if true) .....
<barraponto> how do i list all groups? (user groups, like audio, video, httpd)
<iceroot> r3dux: nas with usb dont need eth1
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  just search look for 'xsplash' it will show several dozen alternatives people ahve uploaded. exore the pacakges/files you can mixx/match the logos/throbber and backgrounds if you want.
<doug_> no my network is not hidden.
<Dr_Willis> barraponto:  cat /etc/groups is one way i think
<Jaza> Thanks, r3dux
<iceroot> fas3r: as we told you in #debian  ask in #php
<fas3r> :p
<salambander> has anyone solved the sudden session logout problem on karmic?
<fossiiil> Dr_Willis: it's /etc/group to be precise :-)
<iceroot> barraponto: getent group
<r3dux> iceroot, my nas is fine to connect to through ethernet, unfortunately I'm out on the road w/ no router - just the nas and a USB cable. It creates a ETH1 device when I connect it - damned if I can connect to the NAS tho =/
<silverPan> doug_ did you try to see if it's accessible from a different system?  maybe it's your router...
<ndan> i was wondering, many times i'm trapped in terminal and need to connect to a wireless access point ... no gui, my searches lead to simple iw and i can get scan and stuff to work.  but how do i actually connect.
<barraponto> dr_willis: can i list all groups of a user?
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: thanks, i just exchange files as long as they are the same type of file?
<doug_> yea my brothers are all on the internet and i am currently on said laptop with a wired connection
<iceroot> barraponto: id username
<koala^xmas> salambander I asked someone called Maryqc to come here for aid, but I dunno if she will, she's French speaking
<barraponto> iceroot: dr_willis: thanks a lot
<koala^xmas> Ciao and merry Christmas
<mordof> running karmic (9.10) with video card x1950xtx.. am i understanding the Binary Driver HowTo for ATI on the ubuntu help correctly when it says that my video card is too old, and can't use the fglrx driver anymore?  if this is true, is there any other driver that can be used? would like to try out gnome-shell.. but as it is i can't with the default drivers
<salambander> koala^xmas: ah, thanks.  cheers
<silverPan> barraponto if you're logged as the user in question the use 'groups' at the commandline.
<r3dux> iceroot, have assigned the eth1 interface an IP with sudo ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.2, and I can ping it - just can't connect using "sudo mount /mnt/10.0.0.2 /mnt/Share -o user=MYUSERNAME,passowrd=MYPASSWORD"
<zetheroo> I have been trying to create a bootable USB HDD for installing Ubuntu on other computers but I cannot get it to boot ...
<silverPan> barraponto: try 'man groups' sometime.
<silverPan> ;)
<iceroot> r3dux: wrong command
<r3dux> Sorry, forgot to put "sudo mount -t cifs", have tried "-t smbfs" too - neither work
<Ubuntu_User> I don't know...about wine not working or KlamAV saying it's loose?
<iceroot> r3dux: not /mnt/10.0.0.2  its mount 10.0.0.2
<iceroot> r3dux: or //10.0.0.2 for cifs
<jayk-> does anybody know how to force a reconfig of xwindows? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it returns me to a root prompt within a second or two. i also tried -phigh
<iceroot> zetheroo: usb boot enabled in bios?
<silverPan> doug_ it;s hard to believe that you can see all other networks, except for your own, that is not hidden and connected to by others.... hmmmmm, im at a loss... i guess suggested restarts of systems and routers is a waste? o_o
<shashike> hi
<shashike> i  got  PHOTOSHOP cs 2
<r3dux> Sorry, be easier if I actually copied and pasted what I've used: sudo mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.2/Share /mnt/Share -o user=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD      (where I've changed the stuff in caps)
<Dante1231> hey guys...it worked
<r3dux> And I have a share called, "Share"
<shashike> will  photoshop CS2  work  on  wine??
<Dante1231> the one from the article.....
<doug_> I've tried that.  I'm not completely computer retarded.  I feel like its the broadcomm card
<fromWinToLin> Anyone here use gPodder?
<zetheroo> iceroot: yep
<shashike> will  photoshop cs2  work  on  wine??
<alankila> r3dux: you can try also with the command-line smbclient '\\10.0.0.2\Share''
<iceroot> !appdb | shashike
<ubottu> shashike: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zetheroo> iceroot: I can use a USB flash disk but no HDD
<alankila> extra ', but take it away...
<silverPan> zetheroo: what are you using to build the bootable drive??
<mOOey> cool Dante1231!
<Ubuntu_User> Anyone know about the program Kleansweep....? It just found like 140 mebabites of stuff...and I don't know if I should clear it all
<mOOey> <--- `mOOse`
<shashike> will  cracks  work  under wine??
<silverPan> shashike: have you studied the released information on the winehq website??
<alankila> r3dux: mount is a bit complicated to work right, so it might be easier to get smbclient right first and then work on the mount.
<zetheroo> silverPan: unetbootin and the default ubuntu app
<iceroot> shashike: again, please look at the appdb
<shashike> will  cracks  work  under wine??
<iceroot> zetheroo: and the disk is created bootable?
<iceroot> shashike: stop that
<shashike> but  checked  every where!!! but  cant  get  the answer  lol
<Dante1231> mOOey yeah that simple one worked....thanks for help....sharing internet now....so dad/mom are happy and kids are happy...merry christmas all
<poi77> Hi! I am trying to share files between my ubuntu machines. Is NFS a secure way to do this? I need it mounted onn the remote machine
<r3dux> smbclient at least gives me a login failure (because it's trying to use my current login username not the one setup on the NAS) - will try some more smbclient stuff - thank you!
<mOOey> yay!
<iceroot> poi77: nfs is not secure
<Dante1231> blackknight thanks too....although i ended up getting it to work simple way....but thanks for help/effort
<Dr_Willis> shashike:  it all depens on the program/game and Yes. i have used no-cd-cracked games in wine. often its the only way the game will run. depending on the protection
<mOOey> I set it up myself so when I get the chance I'm going to test it too
<alankila> r3dux: yes, use the -U option to enter another username
<zetheroo> iceroot: both apps say the process was competed successfully
<Kr0ntab> poi77, if you're on a private network... its perfectly fine...
<iceroot> poi77: maybe if you can use nfsv4
<r3dux> Will try that now, alankila :)
<YouMust> how can i change the permissions on my USB hdd, i put sudo chmod -rw-r--r-- /dev/sdc, but it says, chmod: /dev/sdc: new permissions are ----w----, not --------- ??
<mOOey> <-- on laptop with usb persistent 9.10 here
<shashike> oh
<poi77> iceroot: What are the risks? are there alternatives?
<shashike> thanx
<shashike> and  merry  christams!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> YouMust:  one normally chmode/chowns the filesystem/files/dirctores. not the device.
<Dr_Willis> YouMust:  and it will also depend on the kind of filesystem.
<jayk-> does anybody know how to force a reconfig of xwindows? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it returns me to a root prompt within a second or two. i also tried -phigh
<r3dux> smbclient //10.0.0.2/Share -U r3dux2 / Enter r3dux2's password: / Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.0] / tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<r3dux> So close :D
<YouMust> Dr_Willis, thankyou its ext2 is that ok?
<iceroot> poi77: the problem is you dont have user-login just access controlling for ip-adresses (with nfs less then v4)
<silverPan> zetheroo: not trying to avoid directly answering your question... but i use usb-creator without a hitch.  it's in the repositories.... don't forget to make sure your bios is set to boot the drive.
<poi77> iceroot: Thanks, but can you explain in simpler terms?
<Dr_Willis> YouMust:  you use the prioper chmod/chown command to set the permissions of the files/directories. chmod/chowning the /media/whatever mountpoint will change the  ownership of the 'root' of the drive. but not all the drive
<mOOey> also the pendrive apps work great for setting up a persistent casper-rw on a usb drive
<iceroot> poi77: its it just for a private network?
<poi77> iceroot: No its over the internet
<iceroot> poi77: hm
<poi77> iceroot: Sorry?
<YouMust> Dr_Willis: so it would be best just to make a directory on that device and use that ?
<mordof> the libnotify .. notification popup - is there a way to configure the offset for it? it's way in the middle of my screen (just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04)
<iceroot> poi77: and who should access the nfs-share?
<silverPan> poi77: do you just need to access files on a linux server remotely? i use KFTP
<poi77> iceroot: Only me
<iceroot> poi77: static ip?
<Dr_Willis> YouMust:  thats what i always do
<zetheroo> silverPan: will try that one out .. and yes the boot device is set to USB first
<silverPan> poi77: it will handle SSH/SCP protocols... i also use DyDNS
<poi77> iceroot: On my desktop (in the office), yes. On my home PC (the one accessing the files), no
<YouMust> Dr_Willis: sounds fine too me :D thx
<Dr_Willis> YouMust:  sudo mkdir UsersStuff    then 'sudo chown user.user UsersStuff' Or somthing like that
<mOOey> there should be a channel for usb installs ;-)
<terrorink> how do i set up the ctrl alt backspace kill x server ?
<pepperjack> poi77: just setup samba its like 3 lines is smb.conf :)
<iceroot> poi77: then nfs is not a good idea, because its hard to manage the login-process if not using nfsv4
<poi77> silverPan: SSH/SCP (at least the gui) does not really mount, so some software can't access files
<johntramp> can i install ubuntu from a usb stick using dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb ?
<Dr_Willis> johntramp:  No. that wont work
<iceroot> poi77: maybe have a look at sshfs
<johntramp> ok
<mOOey> johntramp: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<pepperjack> q
<r3dux> terrorink - you can do it, but you could also just do Right-CTRL+PrntScrn+K to do the same thing
<iceroot> poi77: or cifs (user login instead of ip-login)
<Dr_Willis> johntramp:  you can set up grub2 to boot an iso file. :) thats close..
<YouMust> Dr_Willis can i get a group to bea ble to read the folder
<silverPan> poi77: mount over internet is REALLY risky if there is a chance for disconnects.
<Dr_Willis> YouMust:  proberly can. I rareluy mess with groups.  Small home lans here.
<johntramp> Dr_Willis: i think i am only using grub1
<poi77> iceroot: Do any of these allow mounting?
<nanotube> about my earlier question about usb-creator: i upgraded to jaunty's version of usb-creator (i'm on intrepid), and then it recognized my usb hdd without any trouble. so... for future reference. :)
<terrorink> how do i set up the ctrl alt backspace kill x server ? im on 9.04
<poi77> silverPan: Thanks, in what sense is it risky (security, data loss, crashes?)
<mOOey> nanotube: awesome
<silverPan> poi77: what are you trying to accomplish... a mount may not be needed?
<mOOey> I know how frustrating it is!
<iceroot> poi77: yes, cifs and sshfs can be mounted
<monra> Hello. When I click the key "\" in my Ubuntu I get a "GNOME Terminal Help" instead of the key. So I cannot write this key only if I close X. Any ideas why is this happening or how to fix it?
<johntramp> Dr_Willis: i am sure i did something similar when installing archlinux from a usb stick
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap | terrorink
<ubottu> terrorink: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<silverPan> poi77: yeah, imagine a newb hot swap.... jerk cord... re-insert cord?!?! O_O definite data loss dude!
<johntramp> or would that have been a special image?
<iceroot> poi77: with sshfs you have crypted data-transfer
<terrorink> i dont wanna restart it i wanna kill it
<r3dux> dontzap... that's the one.... | http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<keth802> hey having trouble with internets. I can connect to any unsecured network, but I can't connect to anything with WPA, WEP, PEAP, anything
<terrorink> im in 9.04 not 9.10
<terrorink> yea dontzap works for 9.10
<teleri> on UNR 9.10 on a Acer Aspire D250 and two-Finger scrolling does not work even when enabled
<terrorink> it even says for 9.10 and higher
<r3dux> RightCTRL+PrintScrn+K does the same thing. terror - dontzap works on both.
<r3dux> sudo apt-get install dontzap
<Dr_Willis> dontzap is for 9.04 = Jaunty I think
<terrorink> well i just pressed it like 5 times holding all down and it dont work
<r3dux> reboot 1st.
<poi77> silverPan: I need to be able to access files from programs that do not appear to support Ubuntu's sftp://... system
<terrorink> i tried dontzap it just restarts x
<terrorink> it doesnt kill to terminal
<gourd_captain1> How do I install sound juicer in Xubuntu 9.10 without it installing PulseAudio as well?
<poi77> silverPan: i.e., those directories cannot be accesed
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  thats because gdm is restarting.. it DID  kill X. and gdm respanws it like its set up to.
<r3dux> It just restarts X? Tat what Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is supposed to do? What did you expect to happen?
<Whompapotamus> any vsftpd supports in here tonight... have an error that i can
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  if you want no X going.. stop the gdm service
<Whompapotamus> can't quite solve
<iceroot> !details | Whompapotamus
<ubottu> Whompapotamus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<terrorink> ok is there a shortcut command to kill x ?
<downgrade> what day today?
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  stop the gdm service...
<silverPan> poi77: i see what your are saying.  hang on a sec, i've been researching this issue for our office...
<r3dux> If you want no X going, boot to a different runlevel
<terrorink> i wanna be able to do it on command :\
<Billiard> terrorink: sudo service gdm stop
<iceroot> r3dux: ubuntu is not using different runlevels like suse
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  then bind the command to stop gdm to some key combo,.
<Dr_Willis> 'gksu service stop'
<poi77> silverPan: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  this is linux.. of course you can do that. :)
<Dr_Willis> 'linux - Your OS - Your Way'
<r3dux> My understanding was that all linux distros use runlevels, and you could boot to runlevel 1 by modifying your grub line, for the easiest way
<Dr_Willis> 'once you figure out how'
<keth802> i am using ubuntu 9.10 on an old hp pavillion ze5300 laptop. the wireless card works perfectly and i can connect to unsecured networks, however i can't connect to my home network because it's secured. Help?
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  ubuntu dosent use the sysv system  like others do.. runlevels are not  quite the same as they used to be years ago.
<alankila> r3dux: runlevels are no longer user servicable parts, really. System uses them to reboot and shut down, and there is single user mode at runlevel 1, for certain emergencies and administrative tasks
<terrorink> mm is there anyway to make it work without pass ?
<Whompapotamus> I have a question with SSL for vsftpd - i have created my config file correctly and can connect on my local host and LAN... but receive this error when trying to connect via internet: 234 Proceed with negotiation.
<Whompapotamus> ftp: SSL_connect error error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)
<Whompapotamus> : Success
<r3dux> Guess I'm behind the times - thanks for hitting me with the clue-stick :)
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  read up on the 'sudoers' file. and set it where the user dosent need the pass for that command. is one way
<Billiard> terrorink: could put a line in the sudoers file so that command does not need a pass
<terrorink> ok where is it ?
<Dr_Willis> I cant imagine why someone would need to 'kill X to the console' often enoggh to justify a keybinding, no password'
<terrorink> directory ?
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  start with 'man sudoers' and read up on sudoers configuration.
<alankila> and doesn't GDM have a console login option hidden somewhere?
<iceroot> terrorink: /etc/sudoers
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  and thers no need to msg me..
<i_is_broke> how hard is wubi to install?
<r3dux> I've had to move out of X to install graphics drivers before, but by going to TTY1 (ctrl-alt-f1?), kill gdm, install driver, back to tty7, start gdm
<iceroot> i_is_broke: not hard
<Dr_Willis> alankila:  i forget. :) it doable.  you could make a gdm session that does 'sudo service gdm stop' :)
<zetheroo> silverPan: usb-creator is the default Ubuntu utility for this ... so its not working for me
<i_is_broke> im not able to partition this hard drive as my mother in law doesnt know much about computers and it would confuse her.
<alankila> Dr_Willis: no, I think there is some kind of temporary console login option somewhere in the GDM menus... or there used to be. I am not inclined to look right now because I'm logged in X right now
<iceroot> r3dux: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is nicer then kill gdm
<mOOey> zetheroo: what build are you trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> i_is_broke:  i would suggest trying it in  virtualbox. I personally hate wubi. :)
<gp__> merry chrismas
<alankila> iceroot: but no longer really recommendable -- some /etc/init.d/foo no longer do anything... you have to use the service command...
<r3dux> iceroot, this is true - I might have done that, it was a while ago :)
<Heth> Hi! I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and I don't see my SSID anymore. I see others tho. I use channel 13, any hints?
<gp__>  hello I just updraded to karmic koala and its able to set the display resolutio
<iceroot> alankila: changed in 9.10?
<i_is_broke> Dr_Willis, i agree, but dont know if this computer will even run vbox ill have to look into the specs of it.
<alankila> iceroot: in fact, yes.
<gp__> when i restarted it said ur booting low graphic mode and then was not able set my screen resolution
<gp__> [09:49] <gp> it was working perfectly in kubuntu draper
<gp__> [09:51] <gp> My system is Hp proliant ML110
<iceroot> alankila: hm, ok, i am still on hardy
<pepperjack> i_is_broke: you can always hide the boot menu so she always  boots win by default and just hit esc key to get menu and choose ubuntu ;)
<gp__> and Display is Sansung SyncMaster 940 BW -> 19 inch with 1400 X900 display
<keth802> i need some internet help. I can't connect to secured networks. I have ubuntu 9.10 and i know the wireless card is working because i can connect to unsecured networks. help please?
<Heth> Hi! I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and I don't see my wireless SSID anymore. I see others tho. I use channel 13, any hints?
<gp__> and Display is Sansung SyncMaster 940 BW -> 19 inch with 1400 X900 display
<gp__>  hello I just updraded to karmic koala and its able to set the display resolutio
<iceroot> !repeat | Heth
<ubottu> Heth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<i_is_broke> pepperjack, thanks i didnt think about that.
<zetheroo> mOOey: any .. does not make a diff ... the HDD is not bootable
<i_is_broke> how much memory would ubuntu need to run half way smooth?
<pepperjack> keth802: id check ubuntu forums first by searching for your wireless card.  if its wpa that doesnt work its probably just a driver problem and.. you may be able to use the windows driver instead
<gp__> is INTEL GRAPHIC BUG IN KARMIC KOALA
<i_is_broke> it only has 1 gig of mem.
<silverPan> poi77: iceroot had the best recommendation with sshfs... i dont know how it handles disconnects... be sure to read up on this... everything else i have looked into has been third party solutions.
<r3dux> Heth - that's really odd... Tried rebooting your router to make sure it's actually up, running and broadcasting - I don't see how a channel change would be responsible
<gp__> i am unable to set resolution
<mOOey> gp__: in gnome?
<Heth> r3dux, I had the same problem before, not seeing 11-13 wireless channels.
<r3dux> Heth - I would install backports though, just incase
<silverPan> poi77: for important files, i usually sync, and then just use the file locally, then re-sync.
<gp__> in kubuntu and gnome
<Heth> r3dux, installed everything up to now
<poi77> iceroot: Does sshfs need to be installed on the remote machine?
<iceroot> poi77: yes, its not there by default
<gp__> it alaways says low reslotion graphic
<r3dux> Heth, I had to drop my wireless channels down for my Wii to see the network - could you not try dropping the channel down from the router?
<gp__> HELP ME PL
<iceroot> poi77: on server you have to install openssh-server  on client you have to install sshfs
<Heth> r3dux, the fix in 9.04 was to add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/options but this file does not exist anymore
<gp__> is INTEL GRAPHIC BUG STILL IN KARMIC KOALA?
<poi77> iceroot: Thank you very much
<iceroot> poi77: you are welcome
<r3dux> Heth - you could try it..
<silverPan> poi77, iceroot: i thought sshfs was a local client that connected to the servers sshd?
<Heth> r3dux, the problem is I cannot change my channels cause I have not access to it :/
<iceroot> silverPan: correct
<gp__>  hello I just updraded to karmic koala and its UNABLE to set the display resolutio
<poi77> silverPan: what is sunc
<downgrade> gp__: I'm downgrade to 9.04 right now, don't sentimental.
<i_is_broke> im going to try vbox with lxde with 500 megs of ram i think it will run pretty descent like that..will let you know more when i get to that bridge.
<TangentCollision> HELLO
<mOOey> gp__ in gnome, right click on the desktop and go to Change Desktop Background, then to the last tab on right Visual Effects and switch it to Basic
<iceroot> poi77: man rsync
<poi77> silverPan: sync, sorry
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to make the GRUB menu not show on boot?
<gp__> WTF
<poi77> silverPan: Thanks!
<iceroot> zetheroo: grub 1 or 2?
<freeksh0w86> i'm having trouble syncing a 4g 8g black iPod in rhythmbox... the songs show up in rhythmbox but not the iPod. i'm on ubuntu 9.10 btw
<zetheroo> 2
<zetheroo> iceroot: 2
<r3dux> Heth, ahh... that's no good... Have your tried adding in the line you added before?
<freeksh0w86> *4th-generation 8G ipod sorry
<TangentCollision> I would like to know what window manager and configuration that ubuntu netbook remix uses?
<TangentCollision> -?
<iceroot> !grub2 | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<silverPan> iceroot: i see.... do you have a much experience with sshfs? been through some disconnects at rather inopportune times?  O_o
<poi77> iceroot: thanks!
<freeksh0w86> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<gp__> I have tried every thing its low working in low resolution
<iceroot> silverPan: no, sorry
<Heth> r3dux, yes. but since the file is missing I suppose the config is moved somewhere else, do you know where?
<iceroot> silverPan: never had ones
<bastidrazor> !nbr | TangentCollision check here
<ubottu> TangentCollision check here: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<silverPan> iceroot: pooh... i will have to test it out then.
<iceroot> silverPan: yes try it, its nice
<downgrade> gp__: what kind brand type?
<silverPan> iceroot, poi77: sounds VERY promising
<alankila> Heth: you can probably just make something like "options.conf" and it will just pick it up automatically.
<iceroot> gp__: what graphic card?
<r3dux> Heth - "locate modprobe.d"
<gp__> intel
<PC_Nerd101> Hi - regarding bug #156652, it says its been fixed and the patch released, but the current version of apt-cacher is still 1.6.8 instead of 1.6.9 - which is the version in which the debian bug repository states is the stable/fixed version.... does anyone know when the patch will be released?
<Heth> alankila, on the original it's only "options" and it did not work
<gp__> iceroot: intel
<alankila> Heth: that's how modprobe.d stuff is supposed to work, anyway... independent configuration files.
<downgrade> gp__: intel 945?
<alankila> Heth: I'm not sure about the suffix, but the other files in that directory all end in .conf, so I suggest yours do as well.
<Heth> alankila, thanks I'll try that now :)
<alankila> Heth: there is some sensitivity to the exact name because old files are left around with names like foo.conf.dpkg-old and it's undesirable that they get executed.
<kloot> anyone good with networks? I want to share a folder that's going to ask for a password when someone tries to access from a windows system
<alankila> Heth: also, as an emergency workaround you should be able to rmmod the module and then modprobe it with the right option so you can always get past this problem even if passing the option automatically didn't work right now...
<iceroot> kloot: cifs, smbfs
<zetheroo> guys I am getting nowhere with the documentation on grub2 ... does anyone know how to hide the boot menu?
<kloot> smbfs? I installed samba, but what is smbfs? I'm an ubuntu noob, sorry :$
<r3dux> Set the timer to 0?
<woyeuxnowel> yes timer 0
<TangentCollision> bastidrazor: dude, I know what the hell it is, but I want to know what desktop enviroment/window manager/themepack UNR uses.
<Heth> alankila, mhm. I have a file named "options.dpkg-bak with my old settings.
<alankila> Heth: just rename that to options.conf then...
<kloot> iceroot: smbfs? I installed samba, but what is smbfs? I'm an ubuntu noob, sorry :$
<gp__> *-display UNCLAIMED
<gp__>        description: VGA compatible controller
<iceroot> kloot: ah sorry missread your question, you are using samba to create a share and want the user to type in a pass if he is accessing the share?
<gp__>        product: MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1)
<gp__>        vendor: Matrox Graphics, Inc.
<gp__>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> gp__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gp__>        bus info: pci@0000:0d:00.0
<kloot> yeah that's it :D
<iceroot> gp__: matrox != intel
<doug_> ok so i found a driver for my broadcomm card, but i literally have no idea how to install a tar and to be honest i'm not understanding what google is telling me to do
<kloot> iceroot - so any ideas? :(
<bastidrazor> TangentCollision: dude, possibly the site was going to give some more information about what you wanted.  I guess you using google to look is a bit too intense and straining. good luck.
<gp__> damn its Matrox Graphics :-(
<iceroot> kloot: disabling guest access on the share-config in smb.conf
<Cornrows> I lubs me sum ubuntuuus!
<Cornrows> Were da hoes at niggas?
<Cornrows> Tired of nigger babble and general monkeyshines?
<Cornrows> Join us at http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<TangentCollision> bastidrazor: I really have no idea why I can't get a simple answer from the general support channel of a distribution
<pepperjack> doug_: open a terminal and cd into that directory containing the tar. if its a tar.gz then type: tar xfvz file.tar.gz  there should be a readme file in that tar or you can post the link youre reading here in the channel for us to look at
<Cornrows> We are not White Supremacists.
<Cornrows> We welcome anybody who isn't a nigger and that hates niggers!
<Cornrows> I myself am a Mexican!
<iceroot> !op | Cornrows
<bastidrazor> Cornrows: please stop with the racism. take it else where
<ubottu> Cornrows: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Cornrows> Ya te cansaste de los mayates y sus changadas?
<Cornrows> Unase a Chimpout forum!
<Cornrows> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Cornrows> Niggers = Homo Erectus!
<jtaji> !ops | Cornrows
<ubottu> Cornrows: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<r3dux> Cornrows - you're such a tool. Go away.
<Spence> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I need help partitioning my HDD. Anyone help me please>>
<CrocoJet> Why do I see only "PulseAudio Server (sound devices) in my devices list when trying setup skype ?
<iceroot> !gparted | Spence
<ubottu> Spence: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Plankton> Spence
<Plankton> Check out http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<jtaji> !ops | Plankton
<alankila> That chimpout is like double fail. Not only is it comically racist to the point that I suspect it could be satirical, there's idiots around who endear it to everyone by spamming channels.
<ubottu> Plankton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Plankton> if you hate niggers!
<Spence> I do.
<r3dux> Get a life.
<Plankton> join Chimpout.com/forum
<kloot> iceroot, got it. Thanks a lot dude.
<Plankton> we welcome all non-niggers!
<iceroot> kloot: np
<Plankton> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Plankton> The ops won't come.
<FloodBot2> Plankton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Plankton> stfu floodbot2!
<Plankton> ubotto: Help!
<Plankton> !help ubottu
<Plankton> !ops ubottu
<silverPan> %^/
<r3dux> Plankton, you're a sad, sad specimen.
<silverPan> racism = penis envy ;)
<r3dux> lol
<Spence> lmao
<r3dux> racism |= ignorance
<Plankton> That is the only thing niggers have going for them
<Spence> Can someone help me with GParted please!
<Plankton> they brag about their dick size
<Plankton> "muh dik muggafuggas!"
<r3dux> Sure Spence, what's the issue?
<Jeruvy> !language Plankton
<silverPan> Spence: what's up, big guy?
<Jeruvy> !language | Plankton
<ubottu> Plankton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arghh2d2> sheeeeeeeeit
<Plankton> Average Nigger IQ 80
<Plankton> Average Human IQ 100
<Plankton> 80 is borderline retarded
<r3dux> Plankton IQ 65
<arghh2d2> i beh muh diih biggah den dah warden dih
<Jeruvy> I was going for 30
<mOOey> average Plankton IQ...wait - Plankton don't have brains
<arghh2d2> sheeeeeit
<Heth> alankila, is there a way to make modprobe.d reload that file now? I made the .conf
<Spence> r3dux, I can't figure out how to make a new partition. what i want to do, is make the partition i'm using for ubuntu smaller so i can install windows so i can dual boot.. but again, i cant figure out how to re partition everything and make my main partition smaller.
<r3dux> Maybe through lsmod?
<alankila> Heth: don't know, sadly. Try to rmmod the module and modprobe it in right after
<alankila> might work, might not
<r3dux> sorry, insmod
<gp__> hello
<Plankton> niggers
<Plankton> suck
<Plankton> I have free reign over freenode!
<silverPan> gp_: got banned dude?
<Plankton> Because I am an oper!
<r3dux> No idea - sorry, you could prolly modprobe it
<Plankton> gp__ gets banned
<Plankton> and I don't
<gp__> silverPan: yeah by flood bot
<Plankton> there is justice in the world
<r3dux> Yes, there is.
<silverPan> gp_: if you have a lot of input to share, use dpaste. ^_^
<r3dux> And you'll be gone soon, Plankton.
<Jamed> !ops | would anyone please ban Plankton
<ubottu> would anyone please ban Plankton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Plankton> nobody is complaining about me in #freenode
<Plankton> if you want to get rid of me so bad, then go there!
<mine> how to make mldonkey work
<KB1JWQ> Let us be civil.
<mine> mine is 3.0
<Plankton> !ops | Would anybody please ban Jamed
<ubottu> Would anybody please ban Jamed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<KB1JWQ> Plankton: That's enough.
<arghh2d2> !ops | ubottu
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gp__> hello how to solve my problem
<mOOey> get rid of that matrox would be a good start
<mine> how to make mldonkey work ,mine is 3.0 gui
<mOOey> ;-)
<gp__> cant
<arghh2d2> !ops | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2, please see my private message
<KB1JWQ> gp__: Paste the issue to a pastebin please. :-
<silverPan> heh, gp_ ... you may want to try and restate your problem in close to complete sentences and dpasted log and config files ^_^
<gp__> ok
<mOOey> he's got a matrox vid card and he's stuck in low res
<mOOey> how'd I do?
<arghh2d2> guess what i got yall for christmas
<arghh2d2> same thing i got ya last year
<KB1JWQ> arghh2d2: That's enough.  Please stop.
<arghh2d2> !ops | KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<freetos> is there a way to adjust video ram in 9.10 via software, I'd like to assign more video memory to my pc
<Plankton> LMAO
<Plankton> buwahahahahahahaha~
<alankila> freetos: BIOS?
<mordof> does anyone know of any way to install ATI Catalyst 9.3 on Karmic? is it possible?
<Plankton> Les voy a chingar bien!
<Plankton> Tired of niggers?
<Plankton> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<freetos> alankila,  your probably right
<FloodBot2> Plankton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaji> KB1JWQ: you could take care of Plankton too, please
<Plankton> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<silverPan> Spence: there is a resize option after you highlight the devices's partition.  its on the gui and under the "Partition" header.
<jtaji> KB1JWQ: cheers
<mOOey> mordof:  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.5&lang=English
<silverPan> Spence: don't know if you've figured this out yet.
<freeksh0w86> !ipod
<r3dux> silverpan - he had the drive mounted, I told him to boot from a live CD so he can modify the partition, should be fine.
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mordof> mOOey: i can't use that driver
<mordof> mOOey: there's a reason i need catalyst 9.3
<Real_Christmas> How much bandwith and powerful server do I have to use to let say for example 100, 1000 or 10 000 people shall use my servers as "proxy-servers" for watching youtube videos, chatt, visit ordinary web pages (Facebook, Flickr etc)? They will not be allowed to use BitTorrent or other P2P services?
<silverPan> redux:  okies! :)
<mOOey> sorry - don't know mordof
<mordof> mOOey: i have an x1950xtx card.. considered legacy now *sighs*.. latest catalyst support is 9.3, and they don't update for support of newer xserver updates anymore
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, if you're allowing http, you can't deny p2p
<r00t_> how do i use wget to download photbucket albums?
<r3dux> Real_Christmas - A lot. I used to set my website to be used as a proxy for boingboing.net (because it was blocked in many countries) - I can give you the script if you'd like
<mordof> even in 9.04 i had to downgrade many packages and lock them in order to install fglrx from 9.3
 * mordof sighs.
<cwillu_at_work> unless you have a magical way of telling normal http traffic from p2p tunnelled over http
<mordof> wonderful... no more 3D support for linux -.-;
<cwillu_at_work> mordof, complain to ati to get their drivers packaged for modern x servers
<krishmish> any one help me with ncsa auth
<mordof> cwillu_at_work: does that have ANY hope of working? lol
<alankila> mordof: "don't buy ATI" is an old saying in these parts.
<cwillu_at_work> mordof, nvidia does a good job, given that they're still stuck in the proprietary mindrut
<PC_Nerd101> any information about the release o apt-cacher 1.6.9 - there is a bug fix in that version that was said to be released to ubuntu repositories - but the debian patch was 1.6.9 not 1.6.8 which is in the ubuntu repo's.... any ieas
<r3dux> ATI is okay. NVidia is better for linux these days, but you can still get ATI stuff working, given time
<mOOey> btw that's a great question - what IS a good vid card co. to buy for linux?
<cwillu_at_work> also, you might try the open ati driver, support has been getting quite a bit better lately
<alankila> I'm screwed too because I have ATI X1250 on this laptop. After a year of very poor 3d, the open-source radeonhd is better, but the screen seems to jerk downwards randomly and has always done that.
<sebsebseb> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alankila> fglrx stopped supporting my card almost instantly because the "open source driver" was free enough. Bah.
<alankila> err... was good enough
<mordof> alankila: i do know of a solution to get older fglrx drivers working.. but it may limit some newer apps that depend on the later xserver versions
<Heth> Need help on using wireless on channel 13. SSIDs are not scanned
<mordof> available to you if you don't need the newer versions and are free to downgrade
<r3dux> If I was buying a new machine, I think I'd favour NVid, but not my much, only because I'm willing to put in the time to fix it up nicely, and because I mainly use a XBox 360 for gaming anyway ;)
<mordof> cwillu_at_work: open driver?
<Jamed> alankila: i had the same problem with my X1600, they just dropped the support :(
<cwillu_at_work> mordof, well, the default
<alankila> mordof: yes, I suppose. In practice radeonhd is good enough for me, not worth the hassle. I just live with screen jerking every now and then
<Heth> alankila, sadly this module is no longer used. they use CRDA now which is not working for me for some reason
<r3dux> Also, if you really wanted to game - wouldn't you just boot into windows?
<alankila> Heth: ow, that complicated matters, I guess
<mordof> cwillu_at_work: horrid 3D support. trying to run gnome-shell
 * cwillu_at_work patiently waits for the days of proper ati-developed open drivers
<mordof> r3dux: 3D support isn't always for gaming
<mOOey> I keep hearing nvidia is about .05" away from bankruptcy though
<Heth> alankila, indeed.
<r3dux> I've tried steam on linux via Wine, and it's been pretty nasty
<mOOey> not sure I wanna take that gamble with them right now
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, and no, I'd boot into the 1.2beta of tremulous and play that instead
<sebsebseb> mOOey: Nivida have the best graphics card support or so it seems.  Also those bot hardware links above, might help.
<r3dux> boot into tremulous?
<r3dux> I really don't know what you mean, sorry! :)
<mOOey> yea, thank you sebsebseb - I loaded them and am looking right now
<Heth> Need help on using wireless on channel 13. SSIDs are not scanned
<mordof> i just want to try out gnome-shell -.-;
<mordof> stupid ati
<dto> anyone get a wacom bamboo pen tablet working in Ubuntu Karmic?
<sebsebseb> mOOey: ok np
<r00t_> how do i use wget to download photbucket albums?
<r3dux> mordof - 3D Support goes into two camps: OpenGL and Direct3D - if you need 3D in linux it has to point to OpenGL - and what other use asides from gaming did you have in mind?
<mordof> r3dux: gnome-shell, compiz, etc
<mordof> r3dux: like i said, there's more to better vid card support than JUST gaming
<r3dux> I use compiz, not tried gnome-shell - and I wasn't saying there wasn't, mordof - I was humbly asking what you had in mind.
<mordof> ah
<mordof> i had heard gnome-shell was based around JS/CSS support.. and i'm decent in those areas, so it would've been cool to get a chance to make stuff for it
<Heth> Need help on using wireless on channels out of 1-11 range. (non-US) can't see my SSID at home
<mordof> gnome-shell is sooo slow as it is
<mOOey> I'd just like to get that aero thing goin on this dell 600m laptop, but my graphics memory isn't detected so I default to the low res (which is still perfectly acceptable)
<teleri> on UNR 9.10 on a Acer Aspire D250 and two-Finger scrolling does not work even when enabled
<sebsebseb> mOOey: Aero thing????  Merry Christmas by the way, if you celebrate.
<mOOey> thanks seb...yea, you know, the 3-d look (I used aero tongue-in-cheek) - I meant it would be nice to have that capability (which I'd play with for 10 mins and turn off cause it'd eat resources)
<krishmish> any one help me with ncsa auth
<mOOey> merry christmas to you too! (and everybody!)
<soreau> r3dux: I would recommend investing in one of the newer ATI graphics cards. Both drivers for it work well enough for most all linux needs and the open driver is improving by leaps and bounds with the new driver structure that is being written thanks to AMD opening up ATI hardware specs
<alankila> soreau: I think I read that as "it currently sucks"
<opticon> for ubuntu what can i use to control video card fan speed
<opticon> ccc doesnt work
<sebsebseb> mOOey: Not everyone that comes here celebrates.  When I think of Aero  I think of Windows.
<mOOey> that was what I meant too seb hehe
<soreau> alankila: You can read it however you want. The fact is it already works well and only will get better in the future
<alankila> always the same mantra about "stuff is improving a lot in every new version". And then, I'd like to add, it gets worse as key pieces get rewritten from scratch and clock goes back a few years and then we're back on the improvement game.
<mOOey> you know, all the shadowey edges and the zooming windows, etc
<sebsebseb> mOOey: oh
<mOOey> it's frustrating sometimes alankila
<mOOey> I understand exactly what you mean
<Heth> alankila, is there a way I can see a log from modprobe on parsing that line?
 * alankila thinks KDE 4 is one of the best examples about what I'm talking about. Nice desktop, and then push the reset button and start over and spend a few years getting most of what used to work working again...
<alankila> Heth: you perhaps need a crash course on modutils
<alankila> Heth: the options line is useless if there is no module to use the option you painstakingly set up
<nathan__> is it possible to run a script just before network manager takes down a device?
<Real_Christmas> r3dux: Well, I'm planning to start a company. I have an idea, bur right now I just want to check if it's possible or not. Therefore I ask.
<Heth> alankila, I'm still not sure about if it exists or not, that's why i need to see the logs since there should be noted
<alankila> Heth: well, try dmesg, maybe it has a clue. Try to lsmod, grep for the module name.
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Hm, I have to stop "my" users from using programs like DC++, Deluge etc. I cannot afford being responsible for illegal file sharing. Why isn't it possible to stop BitTorrent traffic or DC++ traffic?
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, I'd consider speaking to a lawyer
<Jeruvy> Real_Christmas: why not consider content filtering at the DNS?
<mOOey> Real_Christmas: it is possible - libraries and schools do it all the time, BUT - the savvy user can usually figure out a way to bypass those censoring tools
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, in principle, unless you're whitelisting sites instead of blacklisting then, and you only whitelist sites that have no holes (intentional or otherwise), you can't prevent it
<cwillu_at_work> mOOey, always, not usually
<mOOey> heh - ok, always ;-)
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Actually, I plan to only allow a few sites, like whitelisting 100 most popular web sites, NOT TPB. :)
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, tpb is _not_ your problem
<Jamed> Real_Christmas: you could use a proxy that stops every traffic but http, pop3, imap and/or smtp, depending on what is needed to stop bittorrent
 * cwillu_at_work grimaces
<KB1JWQ> Real_Christmas: What kind of environment is this?  Office, school, etc?
<opticon> sounds like application layered firewall would do it
<cwillu_at_work> every protocol in the world has a 'tunnel over http' mode for precisely the reason that everyone thinks its "just webpages"
<Ozzah> Hi, I have a HDD (/dev/sda) with a bad sector on it, and my RAID card isn't picking it up. I want to do a full wipe of the entire drive, mbr, partition tables, everything. How do I do this in Ubuntu? Thanks :)
<Real_Christmas> cwillu_at_work: Why, they need to get the torrent to start using BitTorrent to begin with.
<alankila> and logically, we should make a torrent client that is actually just a webpage
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, your understanding of the issues involved is weak :p
<opticon> indeed
<cwillu_at_work> I talked a friend of mine through getting onto facebook from a fricking prison complex
<Guest53746> hey all
<cwillu_at_work> (she's an employee, and the administration "locks" such things down)
<mOOey> trivial
 * alankila has considered writing a javascript decoder for some video format... h.264 could be great to have, but no idea how hard the decoder is, and whether having a javascript file on server counts as distributing a decoder.
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, consider that even dns requests can be used to tunnel information
<Real_Christmas> Jamed: I want to allow common Internet use like chat, flash-movie watching, common web sites, mail, but not file sharing becuase it will be to much traffic I think and also it may be illegal.
<mordof> Real_Christmas: good luck
<mOOey> movie watching isn't bandwidth intensive then?
<mOOey> heh
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, mail, flash movies, web sites, they can (and often do) also allow illegal transfers
<Jeruvy> Real_Christmas: use gufw to filter all the ports except what you explicitly allow then.  Done.
<shubbar> how can i use command line to batch process files in an input-file output-file?
<r3dux> Hahaha - sorry, a javascript h.264 encoder? It could be done, but it would be dreadful, and you would need a book the size of War and Peace to understand the protocol. h.264 encoding is not trivial.
<mordof> Jeruvy: won't solve it entirely
<nathan__> anyone know if it's possible for network manager to call a script before it takes down a device?  I want it to umount some nfs shares before it takes down the interface.
<alankila> r3dux: it'sa crazy idea, but I occasionally get them
<Billiard> shubbar: what exactly do you want to do?
<Jeruvy> mordof: Possibly yes, but what alternative is there?
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, you're set in your ways, so nothing I can say will convince you otherwise
<cwillu_at_work> Real_Christmas, but consider, two hours ago you didn't know how to secure a machine for ssh access
<r3dux> alankila, if you ever go for it, I'll help. You buy the book, tho :)
<Real_Christmas> KB1JWQ: Well, I will try to let ordinary people pay for the service. It's a way to block bad internet use by passing their traffic through my servers.
<alankila> r3dux: I'm kind of hoping there would exist some C library that does it, and a line-by-line conversion of that would do the trick.
<r3dux> Wouldn't that be delightful? :)
<Ozzah> Hi, I have a HDD (/dev/sda) with a bad sector on it, and my RAID card isn't picking it up. I want to do a full wipe of the entire drive, mbr, partition tables, everything. How do I do this in Ubuntu? Thanks :)
<mordof> Real_Christmas: put a disclaimer on your usage and make them sign a waiver saying you're not responsible for the content viewed/downloaded
<KB1JWQ> Real_Christmas: You're a service provider?!
<shubbar> Billiard, i am using mencoder to conver an mkv file to avi. i want to modify the command to convert all the mkv file in a directory
<mordof> Real_Christmas: or rather, that they're responsible
<Pelo> Ozzah, start gparted and make a new partition table
<Jamed> Real_Christmas: you should take a look at squid, it can stop traffic of certain protocols. i am unaware about the specifics though
<Guest53746> if it helps among other things Vuze can play mkv's along with vlc i think
<Real_Christmas> KB1JWQ: No, not a service provider, but I'm planning to be like a filtering ISP, using proxy servers to filter their traffic from unwanted material.
<shubbar> Billiard, wildcards work with input, but i don't know what to use for output
<alankila> r3dux: my sole motivation here is that there was a lot of whining about what should be part of HTML5, so it's logical that you just write javascript decoders and forget about what is inside the browser and what not. Given how fast javascript is these days, you could probably decode some of the codecs already.
<r3dux> Speaking of Squid, Ubuntu 9.10 runs it automatically by default. WHY? I don't need a proxy server by default, who does?
<r3dux> Stopped that happening.
<Ozzah> Pelo: That will put a partition table on the drive - how can I wipe the whole drive so that it's blank afterwards, i.e. no partition table, no MBR
<Billiard> shubbar: something like 'for each vid in *.mkv; do mencoder "$vid" options "$vid.avi"; done'
<Guest53746> @Ozzah use gparted it will do that
<Billiard> shubbar: sorry no each
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, squid isn't installed by default
<Pelo> Real_Christmas, you might want to look into a ubuntu derivative that used to be called ubuntu christian edition,  I think they changed the name however, it was loaded with everyting you can think of in terms of parental control over internet stuff and such,  you would probably find something in there that would allow you to restrict access the way you want
<Guest53746> @Ozzah Pm me i can tell you, here is busy with net stuff atm
<mordof> alankila: true.  though that depends on how you write them. there are a lot of optimized methods that get changed over to faster code backend with js.
<Real_Christmas> I know I have too little knowledge of this today, but it's just a plan. I am not going to start this tomorrow. I have to learn a lot more but it's interesting having an idea.
<nathan__> You can also use find with -exec to execute commands based on file names that find finds.
<Pelo> Ozzah, putting a new partition table on the drive will , to all intents and purposes,  whipe your hdd clean
<shubbar> Billiard, vid here is a dummy argument ?
<r3dux> Billiard, I did some shell coding that does interesting stuff here: http://r3dux.org/?p=439
<r3dux> cwillu - well I didn't install it, and it was running...
<mOOey> Ozzah: a big magnet
<camelopard_s6> Hey folks. I am seeking info on enabling Shift Ctrl Backspace in Ubuntu 9.04. Could anyone help? I am trying to install Ion.
<Billiard> shubbar: what do you mean dummy argument?
<mOOey> Pelo: not true
<r3dux> camel : sudo apt-get install dontzap
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, dontzap depends on squid
<r3dux> ?
<cwillu_at_work> oops, wrong zap
<cwillu_at_work> was just browsing the list of dependencies and saw a zap at the same time you said that :p
<KB1JWQ> !zap
<cwillu_at_work> that said, there's nothing that would cause it to get pulled in that I can see, it's probably a dependency of something you installed
<mOOey> Ozzah: go get this
<Real_Christmas> Backtrack may be nice to control traffic instead of Ubuntu Christian Edition?
<mOOey> Ozzah: http://www.dban.org/
<mordof> karmic notification bubble.. it's y offset is like 150xp from the top, anyone know how to reposition it to where it should be - at the top right of the screen?
<shubbar> Billiard, i mean it will be replaced with the name of the file in each run
<camelopard_s6> r3dux thanks, reading re: that.
<r3dux> cwillu_at_work, that's pretty odd - but perfectly plausible. I really, REALLY didn't install it, but had to disable it.
<jtaji> !dontzap | camelopard_s6
<ubottu> camelopard_s6: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<mOOey> backtrack requires you have a working knowledge of the apps they provide for you in their distro
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, apt-get remove squid, it'll tell you what depended on it
<camelopard_s6> :)
<r3dux> Surly it'll also remove it
<sin> :)
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, but suffice to say I have a dozen machines in front of me running karmic, that don't have squid installed :p
<shubbar> Billiard, i will try this on a different command, since mencoder takes a long time in each run
<pepperjack> is there a way to mark a internet radio stream as a 'favorite' or something in rythmbox?
<Billiard> shubbar: yes
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, only if you hit yes :p
<r3dux> haha
<Billiard> shubbar: replace mencoder with echo
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, zope?
<mordof> r3dux: just installed 9.10, squid is not installed
<camelopard_s6> Christian Edition should include the /cross script which does echo cross
<r3dux> mordof - where the hell did that come from then!?! =D
<mOOey> ohboy ;-)
<mordof> no idea, lol
<r3dux> lol
 * Guest1287 .
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, you seem to want to be in a state of amazement, because you can find out how it got installed quite easily ;p
<Jamed> camelopard_s6: that sounds like a very useful feature :D
<mordof> grrr
<camelopard_s6> Maybe with some ANSI and chrome
<mordof> my notification bubble is starting to annoy me
<r3dux> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<r3dux> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<r3dux> I'll find and kill it later.
<mordof> cwillu_at_work: :o how?
<cwillu_at_work> mordof, it's where its supposed to be;  critical messages go in that reserved spot, so that messages don't have to be juggled around while being displayed, while also preventing them from getting crowded out by more important messages
<camelopard_s6> Jamed, my Ubuntu is already Christian, with a help of some water
<r3dux> I just think it's amusing I ended up with squid installed when I didn't ask for it at any point ever.
<cwillu_at_work> mordof, that said, it might get fixed at some point :p
<mordof> cwillu_at_work: so i can't ever have regular notifications at the top of my screen anymore? it worked fine in 9.04...
<mordof> i upgraded, and now it's permanently offset down ... in the way.. *cries*
<Ozzah> Ok I found the answer. All I needed to type was: sudo wipe /dev/sda
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, get over yourself.  You also never asked to have libgtk2.0-0 to be installed, and yet there it is, installed! :p
<cwillu_at_work> mordof, file a bug
<mOOey> Ozzah: how thoroughly does that partition need to be cleaned?
<om26er> mordof, you can use default gnome notifications by removing notify-osd
<teleri> errrrrrragg
<teleri> oops, sorry
<r3dux> cwillu - okay, but surely libgtk is to do with windows, while squid is a http proxy server.
<mordof> i think it already is using default gnome notifications
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, and you installed something that felt it needed a proxy server.  There is no mystery here :p
<mordof> they don't look anything like the fancy transparent screenshots i've seen of notify-osd, lol
<Ozzah> mOOey: it doesn't need to be secure - I just want the drive in a "factory state" so that my dumbass RAID card will think it's empty
<r3dux> lol - okay, okay! I installed something that felt it needed a proxy server!
<mOOey> ah k
<om26er> mordof, for that desktop effects need to be started
<mordof> ah
<Ozzah> mOOey: otherwise it thinks it doesn't have enough space to rebuild the array
<shubbar> Billiard, it just gives me ">" and i press ctrl-c to exit
<mOOey> understood - I thought you needed a secure wipe
<r3dux> cwillu, say "What" again. I dare you. I double-dare you.
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, What?
<r3dux> lol
<om26er> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mOOey> sheesh
<cwillu_at_work> r3dux, seriously.  zgrep squid /var/log/dpkg*, check the dependencies in synaptic or aptitude or apt or whatever
<Billiard> shubbar: what did you try?
<mordof> om26er: right.. just turned on the regular desktop effects, and it looks fancy now, lol
<shubbar> Billiard, sorry, it worked. i forgot ";done" on the first try
<r3dux> cwillu - I think it was when I installed GADMIN-TOOLS to admin a FTP server.
<r3dux> You're right, I'm wrong - good on ya.
<r3dux> squid does NOT get installed by default.
<osast> vi /etc/vsftpd.conf # ftp admining
<grkblood13> whats a good prog to convert mkv to dvd
<Roasted> hey guys - I have a disk that dual boots XP and Kubuntu, and I fired up my Ubuntu LiveCD to use GParted because I want to maximize my XP partition to use up the remaining 75gb unallocated space at the end of the disk. But I CANNOT get GParted to play nice. Is there anything special I should know when maximizing HDD space?
<shubbar> Billiard, the "$name" has the name and extension
<lightsped> hello everyone.  got a total newb question.  What do I need to do to play a DVD?
<MenZa> grkblood13: Handbrake normally plays nice with video conversion.
<MenZa> !dvd | lightsped
<ubottu> lightsped: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shubbar> Billiard, thanks
<Pelo> cwillu_at_work, I figured out why I had no sound , because I 'M an idiot,  I was suppose to adduser to audio,  not to sound
<Billiard> shubbar: yes it does in the example i gave
<MenZa> lightsped: First link should tell you what you want. :)
<lightsped> thanks!
<grkblood13> handbrake takes forever
<Programmador> vlc works for most things
<Billiard> shubbar: that can be removed with something like ${name%.*}.avi
<KB1JWQ> grkblood13: No, data conversion takes forever. :-)
<Programmador> dvd im sure is in there
<MenZa> Programmador: It's all a matter of installing codecs, and Totem will do it nicely.
<phearret> transmageddon transcoder might do it
<osast> Roasted, where is the windows partition on the disk?
<Roasted> osast - at the front.
<Programmador> @Menza that works too
<Roasted> osast - 60gb NTFS, 1gb SWAP, 15gb EXT4 Kubuntu. Then I have 75gb unallocated. I want to combine the existing 60gb NTFS with the 75gb unallocated, pushing swap/ext4 back.
<nithin> guys, merry christmas
<mOOey> mOOey christmas!
<mobi-sheep> merry christmas, douchbags. :)
<KB1JWQ> mobi-sheep: Please keep it civil.
<nithin> on my ubuntu carmic, when i tried to install realvnc i got his error of missing lib - libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<nithin> where do i get this?
<phearret> there is also mkvmerge .. haven't ran it .. but looks like it can change the output
<phearret> and that is an ubun tu pkg
<nithin> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 where do i get this???
<Tiders> How can I get my Wacom Bamboo Tablet to work iwth Ubuntu 9.04
<jtaji> nithin: why not use a vnc viewer that's already in Ubuntu's repositories, in fact you should already have Apps > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer installed by default
<osast> Roasted, well, not doable if you're using simple partitions, if you're using some kind of windows LVM then it might be
<pepperjack> nithin: you could add the lib or cheat and use a symlink to a more current one (not that i recommend that) but i normally just use tightvnc
<jtaji> nithin: yeah another good option is xtightvncviewer
<Roasted> osast - no kidding? Wow. I could have sworn I did it before...
<nithin> jtaji: i have to connect my pc tru my droid phone, i ned realvnc or tightvnc servers listening... tightvnc, after installation show the same runtime error
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: I don't know if GParted can allocate NTFS safely without facing problematic issues. Anyway, GParted is a bit tricky or silly, depends on how you see it. To move stuffs around, you work by dragging arrows (stretch or slim).
<nithin> pepperjack: i have to connect my pc tru my droid phone, i ned realvnc or tightvnc servers listening... tightvnc, after installation show the same runtime error
<jtaji> nithin: ah you need a server... I'd probably try to figure out the error with tightvnc server
<dto> has anyone here had success with Wacom Bamboo tablets on Ubuntu?
<osast> Roasted, you could move all the partitions around, but that's scary
<nithin> jtaji: tightvnc is in repo
<jtaji> nithin: it is
<Roasted> osast - I could also use clonezilla to back up each partition individually, format the drive, and push each partition and resize it accordingly back to the disk one at a time.
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: Best to keep the "queue" list low. People often make few adjustments before the final decisions, and as a result of this, it'll take time... to move around, then repeatedly move around more.
<nithin> jtaji: could u reproduce the issue there?
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - time doesnt matter. I know... KNOW... I did this with vista before using a linux live CD. I remember it taking forever to do as well.
<Roasted> Just a bummer :(
<jtaji> nithin: I'm not really set up for that right now, sorry
<nithin> jtaji: oops! anyways thanks
<nithin> hello can anybody help me with missing libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 problem
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: I use 20GB HDD. No need to worry about stuffs. Got other HDD for important/personal stuffs.  Seems to do me well.
<nithin> nithin
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - its not my computer though. You see, I built 2 rigs for my brothers for christmas. They use XP Pro. I decided to dual boot their systems with kubuntu as well so they had linux there to play with if they wanted.
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - the thing is, one hdd is bad, so I had to use a spare... so Im using a 160gb drive for 1, and an 80gb drive for another. I figured i could just clonezilla the 80gb drive to the new replacement 160 when it comes in, but its proving to be impossible.
<phearret> for the missing lib issue ... did you try running the apt-get from shell ?
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - I know my bros will use XP Pro prodominantly, so I wanted their N TFS partition to be as big as possible. Besides, Linux can read/write NTFS so it worked out if they want to use their NTFS partition for music, pictures, etc.
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: Have you see !backup yet?
<Roasted> no?
<mobi-sheep> !backup | Roasted :)
<ubottu> Roasted :): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jamed> 06:47:14 <          ubottu > lightsped: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information:
<Jamed> oops sorry
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - Im sorry, maybe Im missing the point. what are you suggesting I do with data backups??
<mOOey> clone the 80 gig to the 160 gig
 * om26er thinks its silent out here
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: Nothing. Just that you make a backup fast. If the bad HDD is still connected and is powered on, you're killing it slowly.
<Jamed> i wonder what happend there, i just middle clicked
<Lul> Anyone know of an alternative to this piece of shit for accelerating streaming videos (YouTube, etc)? http://www.videoaccelerator.com/
<om26er> !language | Lul
<ubottu> Lul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - the hard drive already died. Its not in use. Thats why Im using an 80gb drive (spare from my shelf) till the RMA comes in for the problematic 160.
<Lul> :x
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - but like I siad, I wanted to take the 80gb contents, clone it to the 160, and dump it on that drive accordingly. But its useless to do that with 75gb unallocated.....
<om26er> Lul: linux wifi drivers never wanted a video accelerator for me
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - I guess Ill have to back up each partition individually, then drop the NTFS on the drive, expand it (leaving 16gb unallocated) and then dump the 1gb swap partition and 15gb EXT4 partition back individually.
<Lul> What's linux?
<om26er> Lul: well well
<om26er> !linux | Lul
<ubottu> Lul: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<programmulka> GNU'em all
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: I never really had to do backups, but if mOOey know what to do, then take his advice. I like dd or ddrescue. (I never experiment with clonezilla).  It copy bytes for bytes. I'm sure you can Gparted it after you copied it.
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - clonezilla uses dd as well, it just gives me the option to back up the entire disc, or back up individual partitions
<taygalove> !lynx | taygalove
<Roasted> mobi-sheep - clonezilla livecd is VERY nice...
<ubottu> taygalove, please see my private message
<mOOey> I know I'd just boot to xp and use partition magic ;-)
<mOOey> done
<phearret_> lol
<mOOey> hehe
<tyler_> WHATS UP
<om26er> !lucid | taygalove
<ubottu> taygalove: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tyler_> UBUNTUS AWESOME IM ON IT NOW
<om26er> great
<KB1JWQ> tyler_: Cool it with the caps please. :-)
<mOOey> alright tyler_...but we can see you just fine without the caps
<tyler_> o sorry
<mOOey> ;-)
<chu_> merry christmas all
<tyler_> i got your ip
<taygalove> mOOey lambdamoo
<cristian> Hi world
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: I'll have to try Clonezilla sometimes then. :)
<siddu> hi
<slawcio> hello
<tyler_> christian are you from Peru
<cristian> yes tyler
<cristian> where are you from??
<om26er> !ot | cristian tyler_
<ubottu> cristian tyler_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tyler_> alabama
<msmarc> does anyone know how to make a power pc mac hibernate?
<tyler_> screw macs
<Billiard> msmarc: do you have a swap file larger than your amount of ram?
<slawcio> i have question (kubuntu - kde), how to set kmplayer (or how to set in kde) one instance opening programs.. i don't want have 10 runned players but only one. like winamp :)
<Billiard> msmarc: sorry, swap partition
<taygalove> tyler_ defrag and part resize  macs
<bazhang> tyler_, that is unnecessary and not helpful
<taygalove> install gnu.mac
<tyler_> oo
<bazhang> tyler_, did you have a support question? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<om26er> !btrfs
<mobi-sheep> slawcio: Check kmplayer's preferences. If the option does not exist, try other media players.
<slawcio> i checked preferences
<slawcio> i want kmplayer ;)
<tyler_> i hate windows vista im glad i made the switch to ubuntu
<bradpitt> good afternoon, does anybody know what causing input volume cannot be increase? i'm on UNR karmic, eee pc 1000he. thanks
<slawcio> mobi-sheep: imo this options it's somewhere in window manager
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, where does the source file for an application stored?
<chipgeri> to cut a video song from a movie which tool is recommended ?
<KB1JWQ> isolat3dsh33p: In most cases you won't have the source installed.
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: it depends on how you got it
<T--Woody> in src
<isolat3dsh33p> KB1JWQ, lstarnes it's a tcl program...
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: check dpkg -l packagename
<phearret_> -- > m00ey .. got a question
<phearret_> my question has to do with the desktop managers, how do you create themes? I can't find enough info on how to..
<phearret_> msmarc .. i think it would depend on if the sleep function is enabled / recognized first.
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: i'm not sure how to look at the result... but, tcl programs should have the scripts on the harddisk right?
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: yes
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: the output of that command lists all files contained within the specified package
<mOOey> phearret_: you mean like gnomenu themes?
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: assuming that that is an installed packag
<lstarnes> *package
<phearret_> yup as in to "make" one of my own
<mOOey> phearret_: google gomenu ubuntu
<holmser> this is killing me... my brand new DVD burner keeps making coasters on every disc that I try and burn
<mOOey> there's a ton of howto and themes for gomenu
<om26er> !google | mOOey
<ubottu> mOOey: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rgr> Results for | mOOey on Google:
<rgr> --
<bazhang> rgr, ??
<holmser> anyone know what this means?  WRITE@LBA=e0h failed with SK=5h/INVALID ADDRESS FOR WRITE]: Invalid argument
<chu_> I wish it was possible to remove the logo from the menu-bar panel applet :(
<holmser> or why it would happen when I try and burn a disc using growisofs?
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: dpkg -l didn't list anything besides the package name.. :/
<holmser> or brasero or k3b for that matter
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: oh, oops.  that should be -L, not -l
<mOOey> holmser: is your dvd mounted?
<phearret_> m00ey: ok thnx that should get me on the right path.
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: =_=
<szteto_> Hi, Quick question: is it possible to make some users own a folder, but not others?
<jtaji> om26er: it can be helpful however to give people specific search terms to search for
<mOOey> there's a lot out there for it phearret_
<lstarnes> !acl | szteto_
<holmser> does ubuntu automatically mount blank media?
<bazhang> !google | linux
<ubottu> linux: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rgr> Results for | linux on Google:
<rgr> --
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: got it, thanks dude. ;)
<mOOey> ordinarily it does if it sees the drive in the first place holmser
<phearret_> holmser: whats the disc type +R / -R ?? I can only use one version in Karmic.
<holmser> +r
<bradpitt> good afternoon, does anybody know what causing input volume cannot be increase? i try to make a video call with skype and my friend can't hear my voice if the input volume is default. i'm on unr karmic, eee pc 1000he. thanks
<trevor> has anyone gotten adobe air to work on ubuntu 64 bit without totally sucking??
<om26er> bradpitt: type gstreamer-properties and change the inpt device to alsa
<holmser> I was having no trouble burning verbatim DVD +R DL discs... then all of the sudden I got a "tracking servo" failure on a dynex disc, and now I can't burn anything
<holmser> this drive had better not be toast
<holmser> I just bought the damn thing
<freeksh0w86> is iPod nano 8g (4th gen) confirmed to work in Ubuntu 9.10 i can't get the songs to show up even though rhythmbox lists them?
<om26er> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lstarnes> Sinister: http://www.beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1038-ubuntu-804-access-control-lists might be a useful article
<lstarnes> Sinister: oops, that was intended for someone else. sorry!
<holmser> actually... the discs I'm trying to burn now are DVD -R's
<lstarnes> szteto_: http://www.beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1038-ubuntu-804-access-control-lists might be a useful article
<holmser> lemme throw in a + Rreally quickly
<nevets04> How do you use the find command?
<bradpitt> om26er, ok. i let you know if it works
<tengenso> I've got a rar file here. how do i unpack, it says not supported. Any solution.
<Error> How can I fix the '(EE) Error parsing config file' error?
<lstarnes> nevets04: have you checked its man page?
<lstarnes> Error: what gives you that error?
<nevets04> Whats that?
<om26er> bradpitt: this worked for 3people i know
<mOOey> holmser: when plextor came out with their first 4X CDR comsumer drive I bought one thinking, "hey, for $425 this thing ought to really work great". This was back in 1997...After going through a 100 cdr spindle (back then they were expensive!), I decided that the drive was defective, and sure enough it was, right out of the box...it happens
<nevets04> lstarnes, its like find / -f
<nevets04> no?
<lstarnes> nevets04: type this in a terminal: man find
<Error> it happens when I boot the computer, it immediately puts me into low graphics mode and displays that error
<lstarnes> nevets04: to exit the man page browser, press q
<legend2440> tengenso: is package   rar installed?
<holmser> worst thing is, I finally had to replace my workhorse LG DVD burner that finally went dead after probably 2000+ successful DVD burns
<Kengine> what are these values 0x41 and 0x7F
<holmser> got another LG, and now it fails in the first month?  weak
<tengenso> legend2440, no, should i install from apt-get. but i dont know the command
<lstarnes> Error: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<legend2440> tengenso: sudo apt-get install rar
<Error> right, what part would be creating that error?
<om26er> unrar ?
<lstarnes> Error: any part might be causing it
<lstarnes> Error: pastebin the file to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the resulting the link
<mOOey> doesn't he have to have access to the right repositories for rar?
<lstarnes> Error: it will allow us to help you fix that error
<gp__> hello guys ...pl help me after ...upgrade Karmic koala is not able to detect correct resolution
<gp__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346292/
<legend2440> tengenso: also install unrar    sudo apt-get install unrar
<gp__> pl in name of holy mary help me
<bradpitt> om26er, thanks man she can hear my voice now ;)
<bazhang> gp__, patience
<gp__> lalalalala
<Error> ok i pasted it there
<tengenso> legend2440, om26er thanks
<lstarnes> Error: can you give me the link?
<Error> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346294/
<om26er> tengenso: :)
<lstarnes> Error: can you see any other errors before that one?
<Error> it cant process it, but that's it
<Error> i can reboot again but the only error that has shown up so far deals with "parsing the config file"
<lstarnes> Error: I'll see if I can reproduce the error
<Error> ok
<IrcSystemError> pl in name of holy mary help me
<lstarnes> IrcSystemError: you must be patient
<gaelfx> so here's a kinda stupid, slightly off-topic question: When you buy a cpu, does it usually ship with a fan, or do you need to buy that separately?
<IrcSystemError> lal lalal la la llalalalala lalalala
<bazhang> IrcSystemError, please stop that
<lstarnes> IrcSystemError: I have looked at your paste, if that makes you feel any better
<legend2440> gaelfx: i bought mine seperately
<lstarnes> IrcSystemError: but I cannot identify the cause of the problem
<bazhang> gaelfx, please check in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alankila> gaelfx: "boxed" mean with a fan.
<pepperjack> gaelfx: a retail processor will an 'oem' wont
<pepperjack> gaelfx: check of newegg for example
<pepperjack> of/out.  the amd procs have pretty crappy heatsinks and fans these days but they still run cool. unless your overclocking alot you should be ok with the retail heatsink/fan
<d4a65a> i want to set eth0 to speed=10 and duplex=half
<lstarnes> Error: I think I almost figured it out
<Error> yay
<raymond> Hi everyone, is there someone that can help me connect to my home network. I've just replaced my XP machines with Ubuntu and I am unable to connect to my hub (Internet works OK as you can see) or my other computer. I get the message "Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server" I tried to go via Places>Network>networkname>Netgear(Router)
<gaelfx> pepperjack: alankila: thanks guys
<d4a65a> i want to set eth0 to speed=10 and duplex=half                 i know have to use ethtoool but whats the syntax?
<msmarc> asd
<osast> man ethtool?
<lstarnes> Error: see what you get with http://paste.ubuntu.com/346299/
<lstarnes> Error: there were some issues with some identifiers not being renamed properly
<lstarnes> Error: also, I indented it to make it more readable
<jdahm> Hi, I'm running latex but I notice that the version of latex that is in the repos is really pdflatex, even though the binary is called latex it really points to pdflatex.  What package gives me `latex'?
<Kr0ntab> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half
<Error> whatever is more readable for you works for me, i am fine with block text
<d4a65a> ok got it thanks osast and Kr0ntab
<osast> jdahm, texlive, is the current distribution of latex
<jonrob287> when u use wine the error windows do not show anything why is that?
<porter1> Anyone know how to stop the perpetual crashing of sync and mount.ntfs when an external drive is plugged in? It never mounts correctly, and I can't kill mount.ntfs because it sleep in an uninterruptible state.
<jonrob287> when u use wine the error windows do not show anything why is that?
<lstarnes> jonrob287: are you using visual effects?
<jonrob287> yes i think i am
<lstarnes> jonrob287: try using wine with visual effects disabled
<jonrob287> nope nothing
<ZanQdo> hum new ubuntu's software center is curious
<slawcio> i have question (kubuntu - kde), how to set kmplayer (or how to set in kde) one instance opening kmaplyer's.. i don't want have 10 runned players but only one. like winamp :)
<sebsebseb> ZanQdo: What do you mean by htat?
<sebsebseb> that
<sebsebseb> slawcio: try #kubuntu for KDE
<sebsebseb> :)
<Error> I am still getting the parsing errors "(EE) Error Parsing config file". Is there something else other than the xorg.conf file that would be causing this?
<lstarnes> Error: what xorg.conf are you using now?
<Error> the one you posted
<lstarnes> Error: it worked when I tried it
<Error> hmm
<raymond> How can I fix a "failed to retrieve share list from server" error when attempting to connect to my network?
<Error> alright, i will try to figure it out. thanks for the help
<pepperjack> raymond: how are you attempting to connect?  you mean to a windows share or something?
<raymond> Hi Pepperjack, I went places>network>mynet>netgear (Or even the other computer on the network) - i'm connecting via a netgear router/modem
<pepperjack> ls
<ian_> Something has caused my windows to appear fuzzy, they don't look as clear.  I've tried adjusting the resolution, but it didn't make any difference.
<raymond> ls?
<pepperjack> raymond: sorry didnt intend to type that ;)
<raymond> That's OK, I typed it into a terminal window in case you needed the data it produced :)
<ZanQdo> so I selected the karmic repos and now its updating cache at %94 for half an hour now
<ZanQdo> how much can it take?
<pepperjack> raymond: have you seen this link yet?  it gives some good steps for sorting out samba problems like your seeing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<raymond> no, but I'll look now..
<pepperjack> raymond: youre sure you dont have any kind of firewall issue?  try from command line in ubuntu: telnet remotemachine 139 just to see if that port is even accessable on the computer that should have the share
<raymond> That failed as well with the same error.
<KB1JWQ> raymond: Firewall issue.
<KB1JWQ> Or the service isn't listening.
<ZanQdo> damn
<ZanQdo> ubuntu software center works at all?
<root_> pleas I have problem and need help with backtrack 4 pleas
<raymond> I've changed the workgroup name as per the link you sent, and I still get the same error.. I can log into the modem/router via 10.1.1.1, but not via network
<M1TE5H> how can install package from local folder I have almost packages in ~/Document/packages and I want to install those when I run apt-get install package
<root_> pleas i need help with backtrack
<Linux4Family> ! vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<root_> any one can help
<sebsebseb> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<raymond> Zan, that works fine, net connection, updates, etc. Just not logging into my other PC that I have on the network... I am using a wireless connection on the Ubuntu systema nd a wired one for the PC
<om26er> M1TE5H: in that folder from terminal sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<sebsebseb> root_: also don't use it as a desktop OS
<MattV> Remote Desktop is allowing me to control the mouse and keyboard, but it's not communicating screen updates to the client. Any ideas?
<root_> i got message from msfconsole  wile i import data base from VAS    msf > db_import_nessus_nbe last.nbe
<root_> [*] Could not read the NBE file
<M1TE5H> om26er: I can create repository
<mkquist> raymond: having networking probs?
<ZanQdo> raymond: its weird, its suck at %94
<root_> the problem msfconsole cant read NBE file   why ??
<om26er> ZanQdo: you mean stuck na?
<raymond> Yes mkquist (BTW, how do you direct the message to me spicifically). I'm migrating my computers to Ubuntu, but have lost network connectivity between them,
<mkquist> raymond: I have had some and reinstalling samba seems to fix it...   dont know why, but seems to do it,if its  network sharing that is
<raymond> ZanQdo, stuck at %94?
<ZanQdo> raymond: "u[dating cache"
<ZanQdo> I just added the karmic repo
<root_> pleas can any one help
<raymond> mkquist, yes. I was able to do everything when I was running XP, but nothing now.
<M1TE5H> om26er: ok so after sudo dpkg -I *.deb  I can install vlc from add & remove so it can go for those local folder or internet
<mkquist> raymond: give it a go, reinstalling samba
<om26er> M1TE5H: i don't understand you make it clear
<Er1K> I'm giving my 12yo Autistic son a DV camcorder in the morning and am looking for some Linux video editing software for him.  Core requirements are low learning curve, low system requirements, native handling of mpeg2/mpeg4 files with no "import", "export", or "conversion".  Nice-to-haves would be built-in support for DVD authoring.  PiTiVi and LiVES look like the front-runners ATM.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<raymond> It's not installed (via the Ubuntu software Center), maybe this is why it isn't working <sigh>. Which one should I install? When I do a search for Samba I get smb4k, Samba (This one?) and a few others
<M1TE5H> om26er: I want to setup my system, when user want to install some package the system 1st check in local folder if packages is find in these folder then install otherwise go for net
<mkquist_> raymond: just search for samba an install it
<sebsebseb> Er1K: maybe Kino
<mkquist_> raymond: should help
<raymond> OK, Samba itself.. Doing it now...
<om26er> M1TE5H: sorry but i don't know how to do that
<mkquist_> raymond: k
<mkquist_> raymond: do you know about shares-admin in comman line in the terminal?
<mkquist_> command... oops
<mkquist_> raymond: comman line that is
<LizardK|ng> M1TE5H, only the administrator should be installing packages
<mkquist_> raymond: command... =)
<M1TE5H> LizardK|ng: I have root privilege
<jaki_> medan
<LizardK|ng> M1TE5H, so you are an administrator
<om26er> M1TE5H: after a clean install of ubuntu update your system and then go to /var/cache/apt/archives and copy every file and paste in the other system you want
<M1TE5H> anybody know how 2 Setup my system, when user want to install some package the system 1st check in local folder if packages is find in these folder then install otherwise go for net
<LizardK|ng> M1TE5H, but normal users should not be installing anything
<Er1K> sebsebseb: IIRC, last time I tried Kino, it required that things be converted to raw DV format before it would think about touching them, and making any sort of mpeg required a trip through export.  Both took forever.  Is that still the case?
<om26er> M1TE5H: then sudo apt-get clean on the first system and install vlc for example go to the same dircetory and copy everything and paste in the computer you wanna use
<M1TE5H> LizardK|ng:  I told you I have root access so tell me the steps to do
<M1TE5H> om26er: yaa bro but in vlc I have copy more than 30 packages from local 2 /var/cache/apt/archive
<M1TE5H> om26er:  so I want  avoid it
<LizardK|ng> M1TE5H, you on dialup?  just download them
<om26er> M1TE5H: vlc is qt so its dependecies are downloaded
<sebsebseb> Er1K: I don't know, I don't use it
<om26er> M1TE5H: applications like pidgin(gtk+) will download a few files
<r3dux> vlc is a great video player.
<LizardK|ng> vlc is awesome
<M1TE5H> LizardK|ng:  I already have all the package in my documents so why I need to dowanload agains
<om26er> M1TE5H: no need
<LizardK|ng> M1TE5H, so apt-get can find them
<r3dux> vlc is my player of CHOICE.
<om26er> M1TE5H: just paste them in the other machone and sudo apt-get update
<fjkda> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m43538c34
 * om26er thinks vlc is slow when seeking forward as compared to totem
<fjkda> Check this out ^^^ I changed with ethtool but still it wont change
<M1TE5H> LizardK|ng: brother it does not find so I ask here how to set system to find packages from local
<LizardK|ng> M1TE5H, you can spend 5 minutes downloading, or 20 minutes setting up your system so you don;t have to download them
<r3dux> It's also great for windows systems which lack codecs, because it can decode stacks of things without codecs installed.
<Athar> hm, how do I change the applications certain file types are opened by default? So that text files are no longer opened by gedit, for example.
<om26er> M1TE5H: when pasted in /var/cache/apt/archive it does look there
<LizardK|ng> r3dux, it;s essential for windows
<M1TE5H> anybody know how 2 Setup my system, when user want to install some package the system 1st check in local folder (I have all the packages in ~/Documents/packages) if packages is find in these folder then install otherwise go for net
<r3dux> Don't you like gedit, Lizard?
<Gentoon> Can someone PM me about my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<om26er> M1TE5H: instead of ~/Documents/packages paste them to /var/cache/apt/archive
<Jamed> Gentoon: talk to the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<M1TE5H> LizardK|ng: in dowanload I spread 5 minutes for every day n whenever I want to install new packages so bettre to setup system in 20 mins
<M1TE5H> om26er: it more than 4 GB Packages
<M1TE5H> om26er:  so I am paste in my home dir
<Athar> gedit loads large files really slowly.
<AussieGuy> is it possible for me (via ssh -D 9999 to set up a socks server forwarding to inside my corporate network) to use VNC to access my desktop computer at work?
<r3dux> I code a bit, and I used gedit in linux and notepad++ in windows. I should prob get with Eclipse, but there's no rush.
<M1TE5H> om26er: I heared someone setting up repository for doing such kind of things but I don't remember how to
 * om26er don't know either
<skysong> Athar: how about mousepad?
<AussieGuy> r3dux: use vim, cuts down on coding errors & frustration by 90%
<r3dux> I had to teach people about backups and repos last month. You should try teaching building surveyors about CVSs. They don't know, and they don't care.
<mobi-sheep> M1TE5H: apt-proxy / apt-catcher ?
<r3dux> AussieGuy - No, no. No. No.
<LizardK|ng> r3dux, i;m fine with gedit
<r3dux> Not using vi, not using emacs, not usic vim
<M1TE5H> mobi-sheep:apt-proxy / apt-catcher ? what was that please explain
<Athar> Is mousepad a text editor?
<mobi-sheep> M1TE5H: "anybody know how 2 Setup my system, when user want to install some package the system 1st check in local folder (I have all the packages in ~/Documents/packages) if packages is find in these folder then install otherwise go for net"
<M1TE5H> r3dux: hw to build repository
<r3dux> M1TE5H, do I look like I'm building a repository?
<d4a65a> have posted my prob with eth above
<d4a65a> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m43538c34
<lazyPower> Merry Christmas all, to those that are celebrating the holiday.
<d4a65a> im frustrated as hell on my isp help me quick or i will blast
<r3dux> I love linux. I also love Windows 7, because it doesn't fall over as much, so I don't need to fix the wife's PC.
<mobi-sheep> AussieGuy: "use vim, cuts down on coding errors & frustration by 90%"  How so?
<AussieGuy> well, what ive found is that it gives alot more control
<r3dux> The EDITOR had NOTHING to do with the code.
<r3dux> It can't cut down on coding errors.
<AussieGuy> even copy and paste is more controlled, using a far more accurate keyboard based version
<r3dux> It can just be a dick of a text editor.
<r3dux> "has"
 * mobi-sheep try vim-gtk. :O
<AussieGuy> you can delete a line in a few key presess, rather than by hap-hazaordly using your mouse to select all the text, then hit the delete button (which is prone to error)
<r3dux> So?
<fridim__> Hi. I would like to automatically backup a folder (let's say /home) on an usb disk when I plug that disk. It seems that now in ubuntu, the FS is mounted in /media/UUID-of-the-partition. So  how can I launch a small script (containing rsync command lines) every time the disk is plugged in?
<taygalove> jstar and joe
<Athar> You can do that in any editor... end, shift+home, backspace
<taygalove> Athar Ctrl Y is simpler
<Athar> I guess
<mobi-sheep> fridim__: Plug in.  Run the command.
<fridim__> mobi-sheep, I'm lazy, I don't want to run the command :)
<r3dux> fridim__, I'm lazy, I'm not going to look it up for you
<AussieGuy> Ather: that deletes the content of the line not the line itself, still an extra keypress to finish it off, the less keypresses the less chance of a typo
<lazyPower> fridim__, http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/125123-running-shell-script-device-mount.html
<lazyPower> fridim__, google is your best friend
<fridim__> r3dux, of course, I just want a keyword to start my search on google
<LizardK|ng> AussieGuy, Athar, dd deletes the whole line in vi
<mobi-sheep> fridim__: You're lazy to run the command but you're not too lazy to plug in the usb? :o
<sandeep_> i m getting rtmpt connection  error
<M1TE5H> can I block user for login in tty1 I can able to block root but what for non-root
<AussieGuy> LizardKing: correct, I do v end delete
<fridim__> mobi-sheep, I'm lazy to do both. The less the better :)
<om26er>  can any1 tell me the main reason of ubuntu switching to empathy?
<DexterLB> good morning and merry christmas everyone :)
<LizardK|ng> all i have to say about editors is that i started nano, and then spent 20 minutes trying to exit it and ended up just killing the terminal
<fridim__> maybe the keyword is udev
<r3dux> fridm_: Try "cron anacron usb event"
 * lazyPower smacks his forhead
<lazyPower> theres a link at the bottom of that link i posted that gives pretty much step by step instructions to accomplish what he wants.
<lazyPower> i hate helping those that dont even say thanks or take the time to read >.<
<danielsan0815> hi i have #8  0x00007f8d1ddb4a0e in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4 is installing kdebase-dbg the right way to get it?
<DexterLB> sometimes grub2 doesn't want to automatically start the kernel after an s2disk, power failiure, and sometimes with no apparent reason. Can it be configured to always boot the first kernel without displaying the menu, or at least to have a timeout?
<mobi-sheep> fridim__: I know when you start plugging silly things in, you get that GNOME "You plugged in something, what default action should we take?" thing. You could set it to Other --> And point it to your script.
<fridim__> mobi-sheep, never seen such a dialog box. It's simply automounted.
<fridim__> lazyPower, the only thing I see in your link is : On recent Linux, you can have a script run when the device is detected. (not when it mounts, but when it is detected) by crafting a udev rule for that device.
<fridim__> Well, this already took me too much time, I'll simply plug-in and run the script manually...
<lazyPower> fridim__, For FreeBSD see /etc/rc.d/devd and devd.conf and devd
<lazyPower> and FreeNAS forum • View topic - USB attach, auto-mount, rsync, detach & umount(auto-backup)]
<lazyPower> see the last set of link text there bud
<lazyPower> it has step by step instructions
<lazyPower> and merry christmas
<r3dux> fridim_ > You should should try connecting to my NAS via USB - it says no, and it means no.
<danielsan0815> is installing kdebase-dbg the right way if i have 0x00007f8d1ddb4a0e in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4 in debugging output?
<mobi-sheep> fridim__: You were typing -- Working on something unimportant but it is important to you. Your cat walked over the keyboard and deleted the file. But wait, the file isn't in the trash bin too. Darn cat. You plugged in the HDD to recover and the script automatically rsync --delete the file. :(
<r3dux> mobi-sheep > Can I borrow your cat? F***ing ETH/USB....
<DexterLB> hmmm
<r3dux> I hate my Lacie NAS. Only I don't, because it has 5 years worth of photos on it.
<r3dux> So I hope it lives.
<om26er> !language | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fridim__> r3dux, true !! (about --delete)
<alankila> oh yeah, this radeonhd: every attempt to view a video in totem results in "BadAlloc" X error and it dies. Something to do with XVideo support, or rather lack of support for it
<DexterLB> lol i didn't know about that ubottu function :D
<r3dux> My apologies. No swearing.
<alankila> *sigh* ATI support is the worst
<r3dux> You should try connecting to it. It's running unix, and JBODing the drives, NO error correction. You get what you get and don't get upset.
<alankila> and trying to use opengl surface on xine gave me a funny blue image indicating that someone is confused about RGBA vs. ABGR.
<flexible> hey, just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my acer laptop (new)... 2mins into running, the mouse has frozen...
<tolpico> i have installed compiz and metacity. But I cant find metacity dialog box for changing themes,. In 9.04 there used to be a compiz config where we could switch between window manager, from standard one to metacity. Any idea what should I do to get switch to metacity?
<flexible> keyboard works fine and i can alt-f2 etc... no mouse
<om26er> flexible: fn+F7 twice
<raj> hi
<om26er> !hi | raj
<ubottu> raj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ogr3> hey guys, happy holidays. I have am trying to install on a desktop wireless-n usb card that may need ndiswrapper anyway to get that package without connecting? I can see wireless networks just no connect. any advice?
<raj> i have a querie
<raj> need help
<flexible> om26er: didn't help
<om26er> flexible: notebook's model plz
<raj> i am having problem screen resolution
<flexible> acer aspire 5542
<raj> need help plz
<DexterLB> raj: what videocard
<om26er> !help | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raj> mine is intel video card
<DexterLB> raj: what's the problem
<M1TE5H> can anybody know how 2 block non-root user on login tty1
<zetheroo> when copying a folder or file from a USB external hdd the files and folders are always given root permissions ... this is very annoying! - how do I make this stop happening?
<raj> i am getting 800 x600 and 640x840 pixels only for screen resolution but i need 1024x768
<DexterLB> M1TE5H: why would you need to do that
<raj> i am getting 800 x600 and 640x840 pixels only for screen resolution but i need 1024x768
<om26er> flexible: can you plz look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Ubuntu
<DexterLB> zetheroo: how have you mounted the USB drive
<DexterLB> !help | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<M1TE5H> DexterLB: actually iam block root login in tty1 so need to know 4 non-root user
<raj> i am getting 800 x600 and 640x840 pixels only for screen resolution but i need 1024x768
<M1TE5H> DexterLB: Just 4 know
<zetheroo> DexterLB: normally ... double click the volume and enter in sudo password
<raj> i am getting 800 x600 and 640x840 pixels only for screen resolution but i need 1024x768 help plz
<DexterLB> raj: stop asking the same question
<raj> no one is replying
<[diablo]> merry christmas everyone...
<flexible> raj: well rephrase it
<DexterLB> zetheroo: Why the sudo password? Can't HAL mount it?
<mkquist_> raj: well maybe no one on knows right now
<[diablo]> guys, does anyone know if the iPhone 3GS now can be synced for music with Ubuntu please?
<raj> shit
<M1TE5H> DexterLB:can you know
<om26er> raj: play with this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166148
<Lartza_> HEllo, I am trying to get fglrx work with my integrated graphics card
<DexterLB> raj don't repeat the question, i'm thinking on it
<Lartza_> The latest ones don't seem to work
<zetheroo> DexterLB: since Karmic that is what happens ... I have done nothing to make that happen like that
<mkquist_> diablo: no
<Lartza_> Catalyst says my card was not found and so does aticonfig.
<[diablo]> mkquist, doh, really... mmm I remember someone was working on a stack to support it
<DexterLB> zetheroo: have you done a clean install or a net upgrade?
<zetheroo> DexterLB: clean install .. 3 machines ... all the same
<mkquist_> diablo: not that I've seen so far, and I've been looking
<Lartza_> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<DexterLB> raj: exactly which intel video card?
<[diablo]> mkquist, ok, let me find the article
<mkquist_> diablo: love to know myself
<DexterLB> zetheroo: well i've got clean install on 2 machines and karmic uses HAL as needed and doesn't ask for sudo password
<tolpico> where can I find window manager in ubuntu 9.10 to switch to metacity? Thanks
<[diablo]> nod, will try to find this
<mkquist_> thanx
<DexterLB> zetheroo: did you try different flash disks?
<om26er> tolpico: disable desktp effcts
<zetheroo> DexterLB: these are not flash disks ... this is internal partitions and external Hard Drives
<DexterLB> aaah
<tolpico> om26er, ok selected none, then
<zetheroo> DexterLB: the internal partitions are Ext4 and the external drive is NTFS
<om26er> tolpico: now you window manager is metacity
<DexterLB> zetheroo: so is the external drive listed in /etc/fstab?
<zetheroo> DexterLB: but the pain is that these volumes are loading with root perms ..
<zvacet> tolpico : in terminal  metacity --replace
<M1TE5H> how to block non-root user on tty1 login
<zetheroo> DexterLB: what if not?
<DexterLB> zetheroo: the question is what if YES lol
<monkill> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
<viiince> hey,did someone install ts3 beta and had sound problems afterwards ? ts ruined my mic
<DexterLB> zetheroo: everything in fstab is mounted as root
<alankila> ok, solved my problems by migrating to radeon driver. gentoo wiki clued me in by claiming that radeonhd is dead. Since when? Whatever. It works now.
<Dereck> viiince: in ubuntu? it's ok under win*
<mkquist_> monkill: well merry xmas, but a little quick on the other = P
<zetheroo> DexterLB: well I dunnno ... but like I said this has happened on all 3 machines  I have installed Karmix on which have multiple partitions
<DexterLB> zetheroo: and NTFS doesn't store linux permissions (does it?) and everything will be as root
<viiince> lol why would i join a ubuntu irc whilie running win   lol
<raj> shit
<raj> need custom screen resolution
<[diablo]> mkquist_, well, this is not the article however maybe its worth trying http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipod-touch-3g-sync-over-usb-without-jailbraking-in-ubuntu-karmic.html
<om26er> i installed ubuntu karmic on a dell netbook and emachine in both cases i was offered an open source and a properietry driver and open source driver did not work in either cased and properietry driver worked like a charm
<raj> need custom screen resolution
<tsimpson> !language | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<raj> ok
<raj> ok
<DexterLB> zetheroo: so comment the entries out in fstab and let hal mount it, to see what happens
<om26er> raj: i gave you the link follow it
<mkquist_> diablo: nice, I'll def look at this one
<zetheroo> DexterLB: where is fstab?
<raj> its not working
<om26er> zetheroo: /etc/fstab
<raj> need custom screen resolution
<DexterLB> zetheroo: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mkquist_> diablo: so no ssh? nice
<zetheroo> om26er: thanks
<om26er> raj: you are gonna get kicked
<zetheroo> DexterLB: thanks
<zvacet> zetheroo : in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DexterLB> raj: see this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<raj> why
<raj> is there any linux expert
<zetheroo> DexterLB: do you have any idea also why i cannot create any shortcuts on the internal partition?
<om26er> raj: because you are constantly repeating you question
<DexterLB> raj: no
<DexterLB> raj: such thing as linux expert doesn't exist
<raj> need help on screen resolution
<om26er> raj: there is a command /part type it  in the irc and see if your resolutions change
<DexterLB> raj: linux is wibbly wobbly sourcy linuxy stuff
<raj> i am new to linux
<raj> so asking help
<DexterLB> raj: you need to apply some effort yourself
<reactor_> raj, ask
<taygalove> raj: Shift Ctrl F1 ... F7 change the resolution of the screen
<DexterLB> raj: what is your videocard model
<raj> i am dont want to waste time
<om26er> raj: ubuntuforums.org
<raj> mine is intel 8945 mother board
<soreau> raj: Have you tried sys>prefs>Display?
<zetheroo> DexterLB: ok ... checked... not in fstab
<raj> ya i tried
<tolpico> om26er, ok so as you tell, i am in metacity manager, i have some metacity themes, where should i install them? in the default themes dialog?
<DexterLB> zetheroo: hmm
<taygalove> raj: oh mistake. try Ctrl Alt F1 ... F7
<soreau> raj: What are you trying to accomplish?
<raj> i am getting only two resolution options
<zvacet> raj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tolpico> zvacet, metacity --replace, killed my metacity manger, had to restart
<soreau> raj: What graphics card do you have?
<DexterLB> taygalove: don't say that
<om26er> tolpico: drag and drop on theme tab
<mkquist_> raj:maybe something like this - http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu
<DexterLB> taygalove: he'll go to tty1 and won't be able to come back to tty7 lol
<DexterLB> sorry
<taygalove> DexterLB i said F7
<raj> i dont have external graphic card
<DexterLB> taygalove and you think he understood what you meant by F7? :D
<soreau> raj: Well what is the output of: lspci|grep VGA
<taygalove> raj: To return to X, press Ctrl Alt F7. To use the TTY screen, use Ctrl Alt F1 ... F6
<raj> nothing i am getting
<DexterLB> zetheroo: then who mounts the external drive? Some process must do that. Or do you do it manually?
<soreau> taygalove: All of that information is mostly irrelevant in this case
<soreau> ! who | raj
<ubottu> raj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raj> i am asking resolution guys
<zetheroo> DexterLB: double click the volume and it mounts after I put the sudo pass in
<raj> u there
<ja660k> hey all, quick question, is there a better emial client than evolution??????
<taygalove> raj Is 80x24 a correct resolution?
<DexterLB> raj: YES WE UNDERSTOOD THAT
<raj> ya
<soreau> ! caps | DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LordXenu> ja660k, thunderbird is good if you don't need exchange support
<LordXenu> the one thing I do like in evolution over thunderbird, though, is that it supports regex mail filters
<DexterLB> raj: stop repeating it, if you're in a hurry fix it yourself
<DexterLB> oops
<ja660k> okay, just need good IMAP support and a nicer interface
<DexterLB> !language | DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB, please see my private message
<ja660k> ty =)
<raj> ok
<taygalove> raj: What kind of resolution do you want: CGA, EGA, VGA, MSX, or O_ther?
<raj> vga
<taygalove> Sane answer
<soreau> raj: We need to know which graphics card you have first. Open a terminal Applications>Accessories>Terminal then type 'lspci||grep VGA' without tick marks then press enter. Paste the output here
<tolpico> om26er, thanks
 * taygalove away curing his lungs
<DexterLB> zetheroo: what icon? On the desktop?
<raj> ok
<taygalove> (I want Y system, actually. GNU'em all.)
<zetheroo> DexterLB: in places ... once its mounted it appears on the Desktop
<raj> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<soreau> ! who | raj
<ubottu> raj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DexterLB> raj: hurray
<raj> this is my graphic card
<soreau> raj: If you put peoples nicknames in what you say, it will highlight the person so they can better assist you
<raj> ok
<DexterLB> raj: this tutorial shows how to configure xorg.conf in your case. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<raj> soreau
<soreau> raj: Yes
<raj> soreau  i sended u the graphic card model
<DexterLB> raj: lol
<soreau> raj: Right, so you have an intel chipset/gpu
<raj> soreau  exactly
<r3dux> Instead of the previous, try: lspci | grep VGA
<soreau> raj: What resolution is being reported and which one are you trying to achieve?
<TheFuzzball> Happy Christmas!
<r3dux> You'll end up with your VGA card, not everything
<[diablo]> mkquist_, just trying something with Songbird
<zvacet> TheFuzzball : Merry Christmas to you too!
<taygalove> grep -i VGA ?
<raj> soreau i am having 800 x600 and 640 x 480 i want 1024 x 768
<r3dux>  lspci | grep VGA                -- it IS rocket science.
<raj> r3dux u r command is not working
<taygalove> raj : that's SVGA, man
<zetheroo> so any ideas?
<raj> taygalove  what does it mean
<r3dux> raj - it works fine for me - how on earth do you not have lspci in your path?
<zetheroo> why are my partitions being mounted in root?
<taygalove> raj: lspci | less
<soreau> raj: Can you pastebin your X log? An easy way to do this is by running the following in your terminal: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<raj> taygalove  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<soreau> raj: That should install curl then print a url containing your X log which you can paste back here for us to see
<raj> soreau how can i paste
<soreau> raj: Just run this command in your terminal: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<zvacet> raj :http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<r3dux> soreau, you sound like a man who could connect to my NAS via USB, which has decided to use /dev/eth1 and made me assign it an address
 * taygalove sings: some want more resolution, some want tiling managers, some want money, some want life
<Leoneof`> hi, why Ubuntu versions not included pppoe GUI to connect networks? they have only pppoeconf for Terminal
<raj> soreau how to copy and paste in terminal
<zl3cat> !info pastebinit | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<soreau> raj: Copy from terminal, highlight. Then to paste somewhere else (like here) use middle click of your mouse to paste what you just highlighted
<zl3cat> seems easier than curl...
<soreau> zl3cat: I will not advocate that
<zl3cat> how come?
<soreau> r3dux: You got me all wrong. I don't know what you're talking about
<soreau> zl3cat: Because I do not use it, thus I cannot elaborate
<soreau> ! who | zl3cat
<ubottu> zl3cat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<taygalove> raj study the configuration files of X
<oat> ddddddddd
<raj> soreau i followed ur command
<soreau> raj: s/ur/your
<zl3cat> soreau:  bah, there's only 1000 users in here, quietest I've ever seen... not too hard to follow the convo ;)
<raj> soreau not working
<soreau> zl3cat: I do not take kindly to people that do not know how to address people on irc
<soreau> zl3cat: Except newcomers in which case, it would seem that you are not one
<taygalove> raj work on studying X configs
<soreau> ! work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> ! work | raj
<ubottu> raj: please see above
<raj> taygalove teach me man
<zl3cat> soreau:  grumpy much?
<soreau> zl3cat: Always.
<soreau> Get used to it
<raj> soreau  raj command not found
<soreau> raj: You typed the wrong command
<taygalove> raj work means life
<taygalove> raj work means another, better resolution
<raj> soreau  : what is it then
<soreau> zl3cat: Now, if you would like to instruct raj on how to use pastebinnit to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log, that would be most helpful
<raj> how to paste bin
<BlouBlou> !paste | raj
<ubottu> raj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zl3cat> raj:  sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<soreau> ! pastebin | raj
<soreau> raj: When we tell you a command, you should not include your nick (raj) with it
<taygalove> work on it.. /me away.
<raj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2b3521f8
<raj> soreau  ok brother
<soreau> raj: That is good enough, hang on
<BluShift> Random PCIe question for you guys: What does it mean when a motherboard has 2 PCIe slots, (both are x16 size) but one runs at x16 and the other runs are x4? Is that normal? Does that mean two x16 video cards can be used in SLI/Crossfire, or no?
<raj> soreau  so tell me which command shall type
<zl3cat> raj:  http://sprunge.us/aEAN is the bit we wanted, but that's cool
<soreau> raj: just wait a sec so I can review your X log
<raj> soreau  ok
<raj> soreau  u tell me a command so i can send you a log
<soreau> raj: Things look good there.. now can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr'?
<Devrethman> BluShift: It's not normal if your motherboard specifcally says it should be able to run both at 16.
<zl3cat> raj:  type " xrandr | pastebinit " (without the quotes) then give us the one line it gives you..
<raj> soreau  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m68263316
<BluShift> Devrethman: No, i'm reading specs for a new motherboard and I saw that -- I thought dual x16 PCIe slots == SLI/Crossfire ready. Am I wrong?
<DexterLB> so, anyone to answer my grub question?
<fahadsadah> DexterLB: Please could you repeat it?
<DexterLB> sometimes grub2 doesn't want to automatically start the kernel after an s2disk, power failiure, and sometimes with no apparent reason. Can it be configured to always boot the first kernel without displaying the menu, or at least to have a timeout?
<raj> soreau are you getting my log
<zl3cat> raj:  yeah, he'll be looking it it now.
<raj> zl3cat  ok
<fahadsadah> DexterLB: Yes, you can.
<fahadsadah> Just a second, please?
<soreau> raj: Ok, you say you want 1024x768?
<raj> soreau ya
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: how?
<fahadsadah> DexterLB: Please can you !pastebin your current GRUB config?
<fahadsadah> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<soreau> raj: One moment
<raj> soreau ok ..
<m55> how do i put the netbook remix on a usb stick from osx?  I can only find .iso files, no .img files
<BlouBlou> m55: Copy *.iso to usb, only that
<m55> to a fat32 partition?
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346349/
<raj> soreau : u there
<soreau> raj: Yes
<BlouBlou> m55: That's the same, if you install ubuntu it will create ext4 automatically
<raj> soreau : what is the next step i shall do
<soreau> raj: Pastebin the output of this: cvt 1024 768
<fahadsadah> DexterLB: That's it?
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: that's the entire contents of /etc/default/grub
<fahadsadah> Sorry.
<fahadsadah> I wanted /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<raj> soreau : raj@raj-desktop:~$ cvt 1024 768
<raj> # 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz
<raj> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<BlouBlou> raj: Please, use pastebin for paste text, pasting too much lines in channel can cause bot gives a quiet to you :)
<dnivra> raj: you were supposed to pastebin it not paste it:).
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: but I thought /etc/default/grub was vital because it is used to generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dnivra> !pastebin | raj
<raj> soreau http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6011313d
<ubottu> raj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: I'll post it anyway
<soreau> raj: Ok, standby
<raj> ok
<fahadsadah> DexterLB: I need /boot/grub/grub.cfg because it contains details of your hard drives.
<fahadsadah> With that, I can write you a new grub.cfg that has no menu
<jozefk> every time I start Terminal the windows size is like 1/4 of the screen. where is the config file for gnome-terminal? or is there some other way for fixing this?
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346351/
<raj> soreau did u get my log dude
<raj> soreau : u there
<raj> soreau : you there man
<soreau> raj: Yes, just wait
<raj> soreau : ok
<raj> soreau : i am waiting
<dnivra> !patience > dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<aax> oi arek sby
<nellmathew> hey guys, i want to set up a ssh server on my computer, but have support/client pcs connect to me, so i can provide remote support (they are behind routers and i can't configure), what should i be looking for?
<vanyok> Merry Christmas! :)
<fahadsadah> DexterLB: Sorry, no, I don't know.
<raj> merry chritmas to all guys
<fahadsadah> I thought grub2 would be like grub.
<m55> BlouBlou: I tried copying the contents of the netbook remix iso to a fat32 usb stick, and tried booting it up, but it doesn't boot
<DexterLB> fahadsadah: it's totally different :(
<soreau> raj: Run this all as one command:  xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync && sleep 1 && xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1024x768_60.00" && sleep 1 && xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768_60.00
<dnivra> fahadsadah: what is DexterLB trying to do; just wanna know:).
<fahadsadah> m55: In a terminal (on Mac or Ubuntu, doesn't matter), type: dd if=unr.iso of=/path/to/your/usb/stick/block/device
<fahadsadah> dnivra: Remove the menu, and make it go straight to first kernel
<BlouBlou> m55: Wich operative system have you got installed? because you can install ubuntu with wubi if you are using windows
<raj> soreau : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a67d4b6
<vaporub> nellmathew: they cannot provide vpn access for you to access their networks?
<dnivra> fahadsadah: isn't it enough if he just hid the menu and set timeout to 1 or something?
<taygalove> jozefk Ctrl Alt F7 ... Ctrl Alt F1
<taygalove> jozefk full screen ttys
<DexterLB> dnivra: i want to make grub2 act as grub (e.g. always DO boot the first kernel, may show a menu for a second but I don't want it to wait for my choice. Now it usually boots automatically but sometimes pauses and waits for me to press enter)
<jozefk> i tried to right click on the icon from panel and changed the command from gnome-terminal to gnome-terminal --maximize
<jozefk> i need to close it now and try
<DexterLB> dnivra: I have set the timeout to 1
<soreau> raj: Bah. That was not supposed to happen. Sorry, maybe you can ask in #intel-gfx
<DexterLB> dnivra: it doesn't work
<taygalove> jozefk use kill from tty
<DexterLB> dnivra: well in most cases it works but sometimes it doesn't
<nellmathew> vaporub, no - this isn't really a professional thing, just tryna help a few friends out.. was just curious, because i set up ssh on both machines.. did -R on my machine, and the same on theirs (after forwarding ports on my router, ect..) but their computer says cannot connect to my no-ip..
<DexterLB> dnivra: and I want it to be certain that it boots
<dnivra> DexterLB: i think you just need to set the timeout to some small value. that should be enough I guess.
 * taygalove away helping mother.
<raj> soreau : what is the problem
<BlouBlou> !away > taygalove
<ubottu> taygalove, please see my private message
<soreau> raj: Intel sucks :P
<raj> soreau : i cant get the resolution what i want
<raj> soreau : who can help me
<DexterLB> dnivra: it's set to 1
<BlouBlou> raj: Just ask question :)
<zl3cat> soreau:  funny, my experience with intel stuff is usually great.. only video that has 3d out of the box.
<soreau> raj: Maybe you can ask in #intel-gfx about your problem.. on radeon/ati that would have worked
<DexterLB> dnivra in most cases it waits 1 second and boots as intended
<dnivra> DexterLB: the timeout is 1 and yet the boot doesn't happen sometimes?
<soreau> raj: I mean intel sucks for gpu's, not spu's
<jozefk> it's working now but only if I click on the icon in the panel
<jozefk> :P
<soreau> raj: cpu's*
<DexterLB> dnivra: yes
<jozefk> if I do Ctrl+Shift+N the new windows is still 1/4 of the screen
<soreau> raj: Radeon/ATI was 3D OOTB too
<DexterLB> dnivra: sometimes after a power failiure, hibernation or without any obvious reason
<soreau> raj: s/was/has
<jozefk> so that means there is a config file where I could fix this. I guess.
<dnivra> DexterLB: this is baffling I must say.
<dnivra> DexterLB: do you have other operating systems; perhaps you could disable them if you don't use them.
<zetheroo> anyone here know a good deal about fstab?
<DexterLB> dnivra: no, only karmic
<dnivra> DexterLB: only karmic? then it's not supposed to show the menu at all!
<DexterLB> dnivra: a regular kernel and a recovery mode kernel and a memtest
<DexterLB> dnivra: id doesn't show the menu
<zl3cat> soreau:  ahh, most of my machines are nvidia (which needs drivers..)
<DexterLB> dnivra: but sometimes it shows it and doesn't boot until I press enter
<DexterLB> i-d+it
<DexterLB> -id+it
<raj> bloublou: i want my screen resolution to 1024 x 768
<ManDay> What package contains LaTeX documentation (for Texlive)?
<dnivra> DexterLB: i see; well I'm not sure how to help you out. But I know an excellent GRUB2 documentation that can help you out hopefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ManDay> not TexLive specific docs but LaTeX in general
<dnivra> DexterLB: I think if you set a hidden timeout; it might help.
<raj> bloublou: i am getting only two resolutions right now
<raj> soreau: so there is no way u can help me out
<BlouBlou> raj: Did you install graphic drivers?
<soreau> raj: Basically you need to add a 1024x768 mode through xrandr or xorg.conf so you will have that mode available. If your monitor is not capable of this, it likely will not work
<dnivra> DexterLB: check the documentation - they've explained well how to set those basic things like a hidden timeout and stuff. it's pretty good for most cases I think. hope that helps.
<soreau> BlouBlou: His drivers are installed by default and working fine
<soreau> It is not nvidia
<DexterLB> dnivra: how do i do that?
<DexterLB> dnivra: Here's my /etc/default/grub: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346349/
<DexterLB> dnivra: ok I'll be looking at the doco
<BlouBlou> soreau: Okay
<raj> bloublou :help me
<zl3cat> !res | raj this might help?
<ubottu> raj this might help?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<raj> in live cd i am getting 1024 x768
<taygalove> soreau raj either wants to change transistors on his video or use a higher than 1024 resol.
<dnivra> DexterLB: Yeah i did take a look at that; it's same as what i have. Just look at the documentation: I'm not sure how to exactly set hidden timeout that's why:).
<zl3cat> weird that it would be OK on the live CD and not in the installed system...
<raj> so what shall i do
<raj> i am having problem with screen resolution
<raj> i need 1024x768
<BlouBlou> raj: zl3cat gaves you usseful information before you quitting, did you saw it? :)
<raj> no i didnot
<zl3cat> raj:  so what happens if you just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart gdm without it?
<raj> bloublou : send me again
<zl3cat> !res | raj this might help?
<taygalove> hmm mouse doesn't work in ubuntu ttys... ok
<BlouBlou> raj: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo  /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BlouBlou> raj: That was
<taygalove> raj alternate way to restart X, is Ctrl Alt Backspace which is enabled by dontzap package and some cofiguration, google dontzap
<zl3cat> taygalove:  pretty sure zap is dissabled by default
<taygalove> zl3cat there will be time for me to plunge into writing debuggers...
<tolpico> In which directory are Emerald themes saved? Thanks
<zl3cat> tolpico:  at a guess, probably .emerald ;)
<iKernel> tolpico, $HOME/.emerald that is
<zl3cat> tolpico:  .emerald/themes/
<tolpico> zl3cat, iKernel is there a way we can install for all users
<zl3cat> tolpico:  ~/.emerald/themes/ if you want to be picky...
<raj> nothing is helping me
<iKernel> raj wassup?
<raj> i am planning to remove from my computer
<iKernel> raj what are you planning to remove from your computer?
<raj> i am having screen resolution problem
<raj> and none is helping me
<iKernel> raj can you be more specific?
<raj> ubuntu
<iKernel> a little more specific
<raj> iam not getting 1024x768  resolution
<iKernel> raj no one can help you if you don't tell us exactly what the problem is
<iKernel> raj maybe your graphics card doesn't support it
<raj> ikernel: it came in live cd
<zl3cat> iKernel:  intel chipset, works at 1024x768 on the live cd but it seems he's stuck in 800x600 after installing
<raj> ya exactly
<iKernel> have you tried removing all modes about from 1024x768 from xorg.conf? if you do that then it'll be forced to use that resolution
<iKernel> s/about/apart
<raj> ikernel: mine is 17 inch monitor how can i use this 800x600 resolution
<zl3cat> raj:  my suggestion would be "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.busted" and then reboot.
<raj> ikernel: my eyes r paining
<zl3cat> I don't think it could make anything worse ;)
<raj> ok guys ubuntu is not working fine
<zl3cat> basically that'd leave X running with no xorg.conf just like it does on the live CD.
<iKernel> works great for me
<raj> i think this a flop version
<iKernel> fresh xubuntu installation straight off the latest (stable) amd64 iso
<iKernel> and everything works straight off the bat
<raj> soreanu : u there
<iKernel> less trouble configuring things than with windows =d
<raj> blou blou: u there
<zl3cat> raj:  give what I said a try?
<soreau> raj: I am still here
<soreau> raj: I am not sure why it would work on a live cd but not after you install it
<soreau> raj: It should work
<raj> soreau : i think its a defect in ubuntu
<zl3cat> soreau:  'cos the installer is trying to be smart and making an xorg.conf which is less optimal than none at all... ;)
<raj> soreau : so there is no way to fix this?
<soreau> zl3cat: You think the live cd makes a conf file the install wouldnt have? That doesn't make any sense to me
<voltron> hello, i have a simple question : in order to have touchscreen functionalities, do I have to buy a touchscreen monitor (i mean hardware enabled touchscreen) or can i add some packages to my old regular monitor and then it becomes a touchscreen ?
<zl3cat> raj:  which version ubuntu btw? 9.10 or something earlier?
<raj> soreau : say perfectly so that i can go back to windows
<raj> 9.10
<soreau> If it does do that, this is a ubuntu bug
<tolpico> ok the emerald themes are being installed correctly in ~/.emerald/themes/ but when i click the theme in emerald manager it does'nt apply. Whats wrong?
<raj> zl3cat: 9.10
<soreau> raj: I don't care which OS you use, I would like to know why ubuntu is acting in this way though
<navin> i'm on ubuntu. I've a Windows XP CD but it is not bootable. So i'm planning to write a bootable CD with contents from my other CD. i'm using xcdroast. Where can i get the boot catalog ?
<iKernel> tolpico, maybe you have to restart your desktop environment
<aax> aax
<jurisz> where can I get fair comparision of virtualisation software?
<zl3cat> soreau:  no, I think the instalelr creates one sometimes trying to get 'better' settings.. and perhaps it would work better with none as it does on the live CD.
<navin> or bootimage
<ssss> hi
<raj> soreau : u would better ask who invented ubuntu
<subanomic> can someone convince me to use Ubuntu instead of Debian on a server?
<lstarnes> raj: why?
<voltron> any answer guys ?
<raj> need an expert
<raj> need an expert
<raj> need an expert
<FloodBot2> raj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> raj: heh, I don't think it is that simple. More likely, you better ask the intel driver maintainer group
<tolpico> iKernel, ctrl + Alt + backspace doesnt work
<raj> soreau : intel rocks
<lstarnes> !dontzap | tolpico
<ubottu> tolpico: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<jurisz> subanomic: go to #ubuntu-server there maybe somebody would answer better
<rock312> hello
<zl3cat> raj:  try what I said, renaming the xorg.conf to something else and restarting. I do not think it could make anything worse.
<raj> soreau : as i am new to ubuntu i came here to ask
<soreau> raj: But flooding and asking the same question over again wont get you anywhere. better ask in #intel-gfx
<subanomic> oh, didnt know of that channel, ty jurisz
<navin> i'm on linux. I've a Windows XP CD but it is not bootable. So i'm planning to write a bootable CD with contents from my other CD. i'm using xcdroast. Where can i get the boot catalog or boot image for Windows Xp bootable disk ?
<iKernel> tolpico, yeah I know, weird thing. i don't know why that key stroke doesn't work anymore
<soreau> raj: If you want to get support in #intel-gfx, you have to be persistent and patient
<raj> soreau : i think u people are also new nothing difference
<iKernel> tolpico, try killall -9 Xorg
<soreau> raj: Impatience will get you nowhere
<raj> soreau : what is intel - gfx
<soreau> Ralfm_: Type this in here: /j #intel-gfx
<raj> soreau : maintain clarity
<soreau> raj: It will bring you to a channel for intel graphics
<raj> ok
<tolpico> iKernel, doesnt seem to work, but ubottu gave the link to renable it, it works now..
<iKernel> !thanks
<lstarnes> soreau: I don't recall that channel having existed
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zl3cat> I do not think he really wanted an answer..
<tolpico> ubottu, oh really, such an intelligetn bot, amazing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raj> need help on screen resolution
<zl3cat> raj: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.busted  then log out and see what happens?
<soreau> lstarnes: See for yourself /j #intel-gfx
<raj> its coming no such directory found
<zl3cat> raj: ahh, ok
<raj> need help on screen resolution
<zl3cat> well that is very weird.
<soreau> lstarnes: As  matter of fact, there are a number of reputable open source graphics driver developers who idle there
<raj> zlcat: so do u know how to fix it
<raj> zlcat: ubuntu looks ugly in 800x600
 * corpse`grinder _ DeaD`UntiL`DarK _
<raj> need 1024x768
<TimbukFive> then change this :d
<raj> querie on screen resolution
<|jonathan|> :P
<iKernel> brb, Xorg kill
<raj> any one there
<raj> to help
<TimbukFive> driver issue?
<zl3cat> raj:  perhaps the easiest answer is just get an older nvidia or ati card and give up on the onboard video chipset.
<TimbukFive> nvida?
<TimbukFive> nvida works fine for me, go no nvida website and download this :s
<BlouBlou> !anybody | raj
<ubottu> raj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raj> so ubuntu does not work on intel
<lstarnes> raj: it should
<niek33> hi all
<zl3cat> raj:  normally it works very well with intel..
<BlouBlou> niek33: Hi
<lstarnes> raj: there were issues with 9.04, but I think those issues were resolved before 9.10 was released
<niek33> Quick question.. i am new to IRC, but im trying to connect with a PHP channel.. does anybody know which channel i should have?
<lstarnes> niek33: ##php
<BlouBlou> niek33: /join ##php
<shazbotmcnasty> Where can one get awesome wallpapers?
<raj> lstarnes : but still i am not getting the resolution
<lstarnes> niek33: note that some channels, like ##php, require registration with nickservf
<lstarnes> *nickserv
<soreau> niek33: /j ##php
<niek33> nickserv?
<zl3cat> shazbotmcnasty:  gnome-look.org or deviantart.com
<raj> so what shall i do now quit ubuntu ?
<lstarnes> raj: you might need to manually configure the resolution on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raj> need advices
<lstarnes> niek33: the nickname service
<BlouBlou> niek33: Feel free to ask in #freenode about freenode's services
<lstarnes> !register | niek33
<ubottu> niek33: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<shazbotmcnasty> zl3cat, thanks
<TimbukFive> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raj> need help on custom of screen resolution
<TimbukFive> there look for resolution
<lstarnes> TimbukFive: that should be gksudo, NOT sudo
<TimbukFive> sudo works fine for me
<lstarnes> TimbukFive: gedit is a graphical application
<lstarnes> !gksudo | TimbukFive
<ubottu> TimbukFive: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<niek33> /msg nickserv register ikbenniek nwhdewin@gmail.com
<TimbukFive> works anyway :s
<zl3cat> !worksforme | TimbukFive
<iKernel> I had to reboot =\
<ubottu> TimbukFive: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<lstarnes> niek33: try again.  Make sure nothing is before the / (also, change your password)
<niek33> lol, alright
<optimizer> anyone have suggestion for an item of clothing taht will keep you warm whie coding? like a big bathrobe, but reversed
<TimbukFive> hm okay dont know :s iam a little bit newby :s
<BlouBlou> lstarnes: Example; gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus << Both works without errors as sudo
<lstarnes> niek33: after registering, you will need to look for a verification code in your email
<zl3cat> TimbukFive:  works for me too, but around here I tell ppl to use gksu because that's proper ;)
<lstarnes> BlouBlou: but sudo handles the environment improperly for graphical applications meant to be used by users
<zero> Hello everyone
<zl3cat> optimizer:  big fluffy blanket
<optimizer> perferabbly somthing that i can stick arms into
<zl3cat> optimizer:  big fluffy blanket with armholes ;)
<optimizer> well, and provide warmth to arms too
<Guest32571> So, I was doing some prodding around with CUDA enhanced applications, and found myself at a hard-lock and had to hard-reset my desktop, and it appears my session has become corrupt (or something along those lines) I can login to gnome failsafe, but not my gnome session
<iKernel> optimizer, I've seen these blankets with sleeves on them on TV for (only!!) 60 bucks, but you can get the same thing online for 10
<optimizer> iKernel: what should I google for?
<optimizer> iKernel: cani get them wth 3 easy payments of 19.95 ?
<optimizer> iKernel: if I hurry now, will they throw in some booklet on how to use the blankets too?
<iKernel> lmfao
<Guest32571> I know in older releases, I was able to simply copy my gnome-session file from session-default and be able to start back up, but in karmic I can't seem to find the file, anybody know where I should look next?
<zl3cat> !ot | optimizer:  this isn't really an ubuntu support question..
<ubottu> optimizer:  this isn't really an ubuntu support question..: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iKernel> !oops | Guest32571
<optimizer> is there anyway to control an electric blanket from ubuntu? what models of electric blankets support ubuntu control via usb?
 * corpse`grinder _ DeaD`UntiL`DarK _
<paolo> ciao
<iKernel> optimizer, hasn't been invented yet, sounds like the perfect laptop product
<Almindor> anyone per chance knows how to convert a Dia diagram (database, not UML toolset) into a SQL table creation script?
<iKernel> paolo, doesn't that mean bye?
<minimec> Guest32571: rename .gnome and .gnome2 --> .gnome-old .gnome2-old. Try to login then
<Almindor> I tried multiple tools but they all expect UML toolset
<zl3cat> optimizer:  optical relay connected to a spare parallel port is traditional (I used to run the coffee machine that way)
<paolo> bye
<digitalchemist> it's hi and bye, isn't it?
<corpse`grinder> ¬       _·(   hii   )·_       ¬
<Guest32571> minimec: thanks, I'll try that.
<iKernel> zl3cat, but then you have to write your own program
<iKernel> i gotta get smthn 2 drenk
<grawity> corpse`grinder: Can you please turn off that?
<zl3cat> iKernel:  there's plenty of little c snippets that show you how, it's pretty simple to do.
<corpse`grinder> ¬       _·(    _(  grawity  )_ ok im turning it off   )·_       ¬
<corpse`grinder> grawity is it ok now?
<zl3cat> iKernel:  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Coffee.html
<zetheroo> do you have to reboot after making changes to fstab?
<digitalchemist> @zetheroo, not necessarily
<lstarnes> zetheroo: not usually.  just remount everything
<digitalchemist> mount -a
<zl3cat> zetheroo:  usually just 'mount -a' if you've added a filesystem
<zetheroo> oh ok
<lstarnes> zetheroo: if / was modified, it might be a good idea to reboot
<zl3cat> 'sudo mount -a' rather
<zl3cat> .. since you're NOT running as root, I hope ;)
<grawity> corpse`grinder: yes, much better now.
<zl3cat> and if you changed / I think "sudo mount / -o remount' works
<francesco_> Happy Christmas
<zl3cat> Oh wait, no it won't
<francesco_> every one say the italian channel?
<lstarnes> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zl3cat> !it | francesco_
<zl3cat> damn too slow
<francesco_> thx
<zetheroo> I am trying to get a partition to mount automatically
<zetheroo> in fstab
<hi> hi
<hi> happy chritmas to all
<digitalchemist> @zetheroo: the option should be 'auto'
<digitalchemist> (90% sure)
<zl3cat> !ntfs | zetheroo any of this helpful?
<ubottu> zetheroo any of this helpful?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest64073> need help on screen resolution
<zl3cat> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zl3cat> or any of that ;)
<digitalchemist> wow, bot-master   :-)
<zer_x252> minimec: I tried renaming .gnome2 and .gnome2-private to .gnome2-old and .gnome2-private-old, I was unable to locate a .gnome to rename, I tried logging in and its still doing the same thing, I get an Nvidia splash screen for a half a second and then it boots me back out to login
<zl3cat> digitalchemist:  for ntfs to be readable by ordinary users, you have to set masks and stuff...
<Guest64073> any body there to help
<zl3cat> digitalchemist:  bot-abuser... I'm too lasy to actually help so I just drop !bot triggers at everyone
<zer_x252> Guest64073: what exactly to do with screen resolution?
<zer_x252> Anybody got any advice on what to do about a corrupt gnome session?
<zer_x252> default session boots me back out to login but I'm able to login to failsafe
<digitalchemist> zl3cat: I've never had to do anything special for NTFS ... but I hardly use it anyway
<Guest64073> i need 104x768 resolution
<zer_x252> 1024x768 I presume?, if you look at your gnome-panel at the menu's, there's one labeled "System" click it and go to preferences, then display
<digitalchemist> Guest64073: Will System->Preferences->Dispaly work?
<minimec> zer_x252: hmm... next rename .dbus --> .dbus-old ...
<Guest64073> zer_zx252: i need 1024x768 resolution but i am getting only two which are less then i am prefering
<digitalchemist> Guest64073: ati or nvidia?
<zl3cat> digitalchemist:  well if you just mount it from 'places' ubuntu takes care of that, if you want to add it to /etc/fstab and have it read-write I think you need to add a umask option.. and make it ntfs-3g rather that 'auto' which will be the older ntfs support
<zer_x252> minimec: thanks, I'll try that now, hopefully be back in a few =D
<Guest64073> zer_zx252: u there
<Guest64073> zer_zx252: did u get my querie
<iKernel> om nom humcha nom nom
<digitalchemist> zl3cat: is that for more than one users -- or just one?
<zl3cat> Guest64073:  the other thing you might try is find a local LUG and get some hands-on help...
<digitalchemist> Guest64073: do you know if you have an ATI card, and Nvidia card, or something else?
<digitalchemist> *an Nvidia card
<Guest64073> intel
<mix22891> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<zl3cat> digitalchemist:  well, mounting it from 'places' will I think mount it owned/accessable by the current user, putting it in /etc/fstab you have to explicitly set owner and permissions in the options
<zer_x252> minimec: seems that didn't do the trick either...
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: mine is intel
<digitalchemist> zl3cat: that'd explain why I haven't run into that yet. cool, thanks.
<Guest64073> intel graphic card
<r3za> hi , guys , how can i import my email from Thunbird in windows to evolution in Ubuntu karmic ?
<Gumby> hi all.  does anyone know if there is a way to take a CD iso and make it into a DVD iso?  I'm in dire need of a bootable disk but all I have are DVDs
<zl3cat> Gumby:  afaik they're identical.. just burn it to a DVD and it should be sweet
<shazbotmcnasty> listen to zl3cat
<mgolisch> Gumby: actualy i think you can burn a cd iso onto a dvd no problem
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: mine is intel  845 graphic card
<digitalchemist> Guest64073: I haven't done anything with those yet ... with the nvidia or ati cards they have their own control panels ... have you searched much about the problem?
<shazbotmcnasty> or, use a usb, it's easier in my opinion
<Gumby> ok cool.  I'll try that out
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: yes
<Devrethman> Gumby: Just burn the CD onto a DVD ISO
<minimec> zer_x252: we can confinue with .gconf and .gconfd... You can rename back the other folders...
<iKernel> Gumby, yup, they're the same thing only the dvd iso is larger
<Devrethman> wait, that didn't make sense
<Devrethman> burn the CD ISO onto a DVD
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: but i am not getting answer
<Gumby> Devrethman: not really.  lol
<shazbotmcnasty> get the iso, get a clean usb stick, install unetbootin - and unpack the iso onto the usb
<Gumby> hehe
<shazbotmcnasty> it's awseom
<zl3cat> iKernel:  the dvd iso 'can' be larger .. it doesn't have to be ;)
<digitalchemist> Guest64073: 9.04, 9.10 or what?
<shazbotmcnasty> awsome*
<Guest64073> 9.10
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: 9.10
<iKernel> zl3cat, they don't call dvd iso's dvd iso's unless they're larger than what a CD can hold
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: its new version
<zer_x252> iKernel, moot point, the only reason ISO's are ever 700mb or 4.7gb is due to zeroes being written to the file
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: do u have any idea
<Guest64073> digitalchemist: r not
<iKernel> zer_x252, bullbunkels, who would be manure brained enough to do that?
<zer_x252> Guest64073 what model intel chip do you have?
<digitalchemist> guest64703: I was searching for info ... just read http://www.ubuntudiary.co.cc/2009/05/xorgconf-finally-solved-for-intel-845.html
<zer_x252> Guest64073: also, is it in a desktop board, or a Laptop?
<iKernel> hm now what was I going to do
<Guest64073> zer_x252 : its 8945 model
<Raydiation> wheres the simplicity of the former menu.lst?
<iKernel> I've been wondering about that ^ too
<Guest64073> zer_x252 : its a desktop board
<zer_x252> Guest64073: read what digitalchemist posted,it should help
<Raydiation> really grub 2 sucks
<zl3cat> lol raj, just stick a better supported agp or pci video card in the box that's the easy answer
<Guest64073> zer_x252 : again post it
<zer_x252> http://www.ubuntudiary.co.cc/2009/05/xorgconf-finally-solved-for-intel-845.html
<iKernel> Raydiation, it wouldn't be hard to introduce a menu.lst into grub 2 i should think...
<Raydiation> no one needs an uberbootloader
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: I think it's got potential ... they definitely changed their approach though
<zl3cat> grub2 confuses and frightens me...
<Raydiation> does anyone know btw how to get the countdown off grub2 btw?
<zer_x252> Anybody else have any pointers on session issues?
<iKernel> Raydiation, press the down arrow key ;)
<zl3cat> !grub2 | Raydiation probably in here somewhere...
<ubottu> Raydiation probably in here somewhere...: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Raydiation> iKernel: hehe
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: do you want no auto-boot or to boot automatically into one without the menu?
<iKernel> Raydiation, it's a miracle, someone finally caught the format of my sarcastic jokes
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: I think it's in /etc/default/grub
<Raydiation> ah ok, thx for the wikilink
<Raydiation> there were so many files in the boot dir that ive overseen grub.cfg
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: I'm not sure about GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT versus GRUB_TIMEOUT
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: best practice is to not directly edit grub.cfg ... it isn't even write-enabled by default
<hi> need help on screen resolution
<zl3cat> Raydiation:  you're not supposed to edut grub.cfg directly though, it gets rebuilt by scripts... the real setting is somewhere in /etc/grub2 iirc
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: the new approach is to edit grub's generator files then run something like grub-update as root
<iKernel> !ot | all lame n00bs r belong 2 dis chan
<ubottu> all lame n00bs r belong 2 dis chan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iKernel> lol
<Raydiation> ehm lol, you cant edit the file?
<Guest23799> how to customize the screen resolution
<zl3cat> ok, screen resolution guy is just getting annoying now
<digitalchemist> Raydiation: it'll get wiped out on when an upgrade happens or some other trigger sets it off
<iKernel> Guest23799, you can't, there's only a finite number of screen resolutions your card supports
<Guest23799> need help on screen resolution
<iKernel> Guest23799, if you're the dude with the stupid intel chipset that is a piece of crap, READ this: http://www.ubuntudiary.co.cc/2009/05/xorgconf-finally-solved-for-intel-845.html
<xorwhy> How do I set up a server?
<Guest23799> ikernel: how can u say that
<iKernel> xorwhy, install ubuntu-server I guess :)
<zl3cat> Guest23799:  stop coming back and asking the same question over and over under different names and then ignoreing all the answers, it's getting annoying ok?
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: server for host what? web page, irc server...?
<xorwhy> K, I'll start with that ikernel
<zer_x252> minimec: just tried .gconf and .gconfd, same issue still
<iKernel> xorwhy, whoa, ubuntu-server is like an alternative ubuntu distribution, you'd be best off with a clean installation
<xorwhy> I'd like to host an openarena game server, as well as have a network share for storange available to my LAN
<hatake_kakashi> and ubuntu server doesn't come with GUI
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: Well, sudo apt-get install openarena openarena-data openarena-server
<Guest23799> zl3cat: no one is answering my problem
<iKernel> xorwhy, ah well, all you need for that is the samba server and what BlouBlou said
<iKernel> Guest23799, http://www.ubuntudiary.co.cc/2009/05/xorgconf-finally-solved-for-intel-845.html
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: Then use; openarena-server; and type commands there
<Guest23799> zl3cat: can u help me
<xorwhy> Ah, OK great, thanks for the help
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: No problem :)
<zl3cat> Guest23799, if you're the dude with the stupid intel chipset that is a piece of crap, READ this: http://www.ubuntudiary.co.cc/2009/05/xorgconf-finally-solved-for-intel-845.html
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: (If you are via router don't forget forwarding OA's ports)
<iKernel> <Guest23799> ikernel: how can u say that
<xorwhy> I'm wondering if it's possible to run the openarena server, and play on that server from the machine serving it?
<xorwhy> Ah, good tip BlouBlou
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: Yes, it is, because openarena-server works in a terminal (or tty)
<xorwhy> Fantastic, you guys are great
<BlouBlou> ^_^
<iKernel> xorwhy, you could probably connect to 127.0.0.1 that way you won't have to go via the router... or does IP stack do that by default
<iKernel> =)
<iKernel> *warm fuzzy feeling*
<zl3cat> iKernel:  it figures out the routing itself
<iKernel> ah
<ubuntuuser> hi
<Guest23799> ikernel: mine is 945 mother board
<iKernel> hence, no difference in performance from connecting to 127.0.0.1 to 192.168.2.23
<Guest23799> ikernel: u gave me wrong link
<iKernel> Guest23799, yes but you are having the same problem so follow that guide
<iKernel> OMFG
<iKernel> Guest23799, how about you just TRY it
<Guest23799> ikernel: in that first command is only not working
<zer_x252> wait wait wait
<xorwhy> 127.0.0.1 doesn't go through the router, it'd give me a little ping advantage to not use 192.168.x.x right?
<ubuntuuser> I need help , just freshly install 9.10 but the gnome panel freeze , it stuck at login loading screen .Sometimes manage to boot in but some times doesnt
<ubuntuuser> really need hlep
<ubuntuuser> please
<zer_x252> 945 is a chipset
<iKernel> yes
<zl3cat> iKernel:  I came to the conclusion about a half hour ago that that guy probably doesn't even run ubuntu and is just trolling
<zer_x252> a chipset without graphics acceleration
<Guest23799> ya 945 is a chip set
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: If you connect via local network you'll get 0 ping
<digitalchemist> heh ... first heard 845 then 8945 .. now it's the 945
<BlouBlou> xorwhy: However if you connect to server via internet option, you'll get 20-30 ping or something
<zl3cat> that was BEFORE he started coming back under different names
<zer_x252> we need to know what graphics acceleration you are using in order to troubleshoot why you are unable to change your resolution, for all I know your using a geforce FX 5200
<ubuntuuser> I need help , just freshly install 9.10 but the gnome panel freeze , it stuck at login loading screen .Sometimes manage to boot in but some times doesnt
<Guest23799> i am having graphic card inbuilt
<iKernel> xorwhy, because it has to go up to your exchange and back if you use internet option
<zer_x252> Guest23799: which card is the important part
<Guest23799> ikernel: do u know the command to see my graphic card
<iKernel> Guest23799, lspci
<zl3cat> bah, I have better things to do...
<Guest23799> zer_x252: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<iKernel> Guest23799, i think everyone who's in this channel has already figured that out by now. Why don't you just go up the street and buy yourself a cheap nvidia graphics card for 100 bucks, which will perform 5x better than your crap inbuilt one, and then you won't have any trouble with screen resolution?
<ubuntuuser> I need help , just freshly install 9.10 but the gnome panel freeze , it stuck at login loading screen .Sometimes manage to boot in but some times doesnt
<Guest23799> ikernel: ok bye
<iKernel> ubuntuuser, just to make sure, you're not trying to run this on an antique are you?
<ubuntuuser> how to restore default of gnome panel on karmic
<zer_x252> Guest23799 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420185&highlight=intel+video
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: try making a backup of your xorg.conf, deleting it from /etc then rebooting
<zer_x252> 15 seconds in google
<ubuntuuser> ikernel what is antique?
<Guest23799> ikernel: i will do it my self
<iKernel> digitalchemist, won't work
<zer_x252> Guest23799: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455525
<iKernel> ubuntulog, anything Pentium 3 and below
<zer_x252> try that link
<iKernel> ubuntuuser, , anything Pentium 3 and below
<ubuntuuser> ikernel no
<zer_x252> Guest 23799: its a link with someone else with your EXACT CHIPSET having the EXACT issue
<iKernel> ubuntuuser, ok
<Guest23799> digitalchemist : i dont know that back up process tat all
<ubuntuuser> Kernal i works well when I install but once I add another panel to the bottom it freeze
<ubuntuuser> iKernal
<ubuntuuser> iKernal now it getting worst freeze at login screen
<porKi> Which is the best IDE for learning basic C and C++ programs ?
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ubuntuuser> iKernal i just wanted to load it back to default or edit it
<ubuntuuser> iKernal i am using live cd now
<ubuntuuser> iKernal how do I edit the config file of gonme panel ?
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: if you can get to a command line under your user name, try mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2-old, and logging in
<zer_x252> that should load default gnome configuration
<digitalchemist> that's a little heavy-handed ...
<zer_x252> if your on karmic ><
<ubuntuuser> hopefully yes on f1  , but moving it to old ?
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: the file might be at ~/.gconf/apps/panel/profiles/default/
<digitalchemist> > toplevels/top_panel/%gconf.xml
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 , does it really work ?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemis : i can't access it on a live cd
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: mount your hard drive?   :-)
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: I'm not certain as thats the gnome-session config, and you are having issues with gnome-panel
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: however, that doesnt mean that something in your session isn't fooling with gnome-panel
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: not working
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : it only freeze only when I add new panel
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: the command failed?
<digitalchemist> Does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist on your system?
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: yes
<niek33> Hi all!
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: so you should be able to move the xorg.conf file to another location and reboot
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: mine drivers are up to date but still i am not able to get the resolution
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: if you can login to your gnome sometimes, if you can get in I would try starting synaptic, press alt+f2, and type killall gnome-panel, then alt+f2 and typing gksudo synaptic, find gnome-panel and completely remove it, after thats done, reinstall it from the repository
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : digitalchemist : how do I check my log when cause it to be freeze ?
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: ok
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: my guess would be somewhere under /var/log, but that's an area I'm very unfamiliar with
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: complete removal using synaptic will also delete all configuration files, once you reinstall it from the repositories, you should be able to restart it with gnome-panel
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: how to move xorg.conf
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 , there is no way to edit it or remove the panel ?
<zer_x252> killall gnome-panel
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: it looks like the configuration files have been moved .. they start at ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<zer_x252> jk
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: well, you can keep it from starting up
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: i need the correct path
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: what digitalchemist said
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: remove 'panel' from that key, and you'll be able to boot without gnome-panel starting
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : digitalchemist : I am getting very confuse right now , what step should I do  ? Now I am using live cd ,
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: follow what digitalchemist is saying, the method I said will not work
<Guest23799> digitalchemist:i am not having xorg.conf
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: mount your hard drive so you can access your configuration files
<Guest23799> digitalchemist:in the path u mentiioned
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: so you don't have one already. nevermind, this won't fix it. I've had xorg.conf cause problems before and deleting it can fix them sometimes... but you don't even have one
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: that's all I know about this. I don't have any intel video hardware
<Guest23799> digitalchemist:ya so what to do now
<Guest23799> digitalchemist:ok thanks for ur help
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : mounted now , what should I do next ?
<Guest23799> digitalchemist: how can i get help from ubuntu people any customer care like taht
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: forums maybe
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: navigate to /home/<your_name>/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session
<minimec> Guest23799: What is your xorg problem exactly?
<zer_x252> minimec, what should my next steps be on this login issue?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : nothing inse the .gconf
<Guest23799> minimec: i am not getting bettet resolution
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : nothing inside the .gconf
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: there's nothing in ~/.gconf?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : no desktop
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : yep nothing
<Guest23799> minimec: xorg.conf file is missing too
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: umm... there's not even an apps folder under .gconf?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : it said The folder contents could not be displayed.
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of ".gconf".
<Guest23799> minimec: do u have any idea what i am talking about
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: ok ... "sudo su"; "cd /media/<drive_id>/home/<your_user>/.gconf"
<minimec> zer_x252: Hmmm. You didn't get a solution for your problem... Don't really know how I can help you further...
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: basically, switch to root, navigate to the location of your home folder on that mounted drive
<zer_x252> minimec: T_T thanks for the help, looking like a reinstall ><
<Guest23799> any one who has grip in resolution custom wize
<lordganesh> how to do port forwarding in kubuntu
<minimec> Guest23799: What resolution do you want and what do you get? How do you connect? VGA? DVI? HDMI?
<minimec> zer_x252: I would simply create a new user and copy your files to that directory an change the rights with 'chown'...
<Guest23799> vga,i need 1024x768 resolution i  am having present 800x600 and 600x480
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : I can't find my "drive_id"
<Guest23799> minimec : vga,i need 1024x768 resolution i  am having present 800x600 and 600x480
<lordganesh> how to schedule tasks in ubuntu
<minimec> Guest23799: Did you ever have an approriate resoultion with that screen? With other OS or version of ubuntu?
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: if you've mounted the drive (like you said earlier), you can check its location by looking at the output of the command 'mount'
<digitalchemist> !cron | lordganesh
<ubottu> lordganesh: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Guest23799> minimec : yes in os i am fine resolution
<Guest23799> minimec : yes in windows os its fine
<minimec> Guest23799: Can you do an lspci in a gnome-terminal and pastebin me the results?
<Guest23799> minimec : ya sure
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : the file is hidden under termial
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: so you've found your home directory?
<zer_x252> minimec: exactly what do you mean by chowning a new user directory?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : yes but when I list it doesn't show the hidden .gconf
<grawity> ubuntuuser: ls -a
<Guest23799> minimec : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4b03540e
<digitalchemist> Guest23799: minimec: this might be relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068673
<ubuntuuser> thanks grawity
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: yeah, what grawity said ...
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : i am in now at .xml
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : what should I do next ?
<zer_x252> minimec: I also found this in syslog: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m40067033
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: which .xml ?   .gconf should be a folder
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: mine has the folders apps, desktop, and system
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : %gconf.xml
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: type cd .gconf
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: I'm not sure where you are ... give me the output of 'pwd'
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : cd gconf.xml
<X-Sleepy-X> not .xml
<minimec> zer_x252: in a console 'sudo adduser zer_x252-new', then login as zer_x252-new, then copy your important data to that new user directory. Your files will then still have the old user as owner of the file, wich means that you cannot modify them. That's why you should do 'chown' afterwards.
<Guest23799> minimec : did u get my log
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : bash: cd: %gconf.xml: Not a directory
<zer_x252> minimec: ah, i see, I'm looking into GDM not starting properly now
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: yeah, you can't really cd into a non-directory
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : so what should I do ?
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: try cd $HOME/.gconf
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: where are you? what does 'pwd' say
 * grawity sighs
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: that won't work ... he's in a live session trying to repair his gnome-panel configuration files
<X-Sleepy-X> oh sry
<two> WIT GRAVY
<minimec> Guest23799: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161021
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: he's mounted his harddrive and is supposedly somewhere close to /media/the_disk/home/his_name/.gconf
<X-Sleepy-X> i see
<GUmby> hi all, just booted to the livecd and I keep getting ubiquity errors right after the partition gets formatted
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : i am in on .gconfig
<GUmby> anyone know what I might do to fix this?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : but I can't access the xml
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: just to get us on the same page, cd to your user folder on the mounted drive
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : there are 2 files %gconf.xml  and gnome
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: weird but ok ... is there 'session' under gnome?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : there are accessibility  background  font_rendering  interface	session applications   file_views  %gconf.xml	   peripherals
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: very good! go into session
<super-mario> ciao
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : I am in there are 2 files (%gconf.xml  required_components)
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: try 'less %gconf.xml' ... does it have anything in it?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : type "less %gconf.xml" but it came out                   \%gconf.xml (END)
<jurisz> how to migrate cron jobs from one ubuntu instance to another?
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: let me check on something .. brb
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: it might be easier to guide him without the live session?
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: I think he can't log into his regular install   :-)
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: not even with ctrl+alt+f1?
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: to get the cli
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: I think it's graphical that gives the problem. I'm trying to disable gnome-panel from loading ... either that or deleting gnome-panel's configuration files ... but the gconf files don't seem to have content, and I'm not sure what gconf-editor is using as its backend
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: that'd probably work. then he could use gconf-tool2 to alter the key ...  it's that or trying to chroot from the live session
<raj> xorg.conf file lost
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: :)
<raj> how to regain
<digitalchemist> jurisz: crontab -l > ~/cron.old ... then cat ~/cron.old | crontab -
<ShazbotMcNasty> sudo apt-get you're screwed
<jurisz> tnx
<digitalchemist> ShazbotMcNasty: lol
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : I am really out of idea
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : I just wanted to restore back my config panel to default .
<zer_x252> minimec: strangest thing I've ever seen, I created a new user, went to login to gnome, still won't let me login on regular gnome, but will let me login on gnome failsafe
<X-Sleepy-X> raj: it should generate a new one if you log out and back in again
<tolpico>  I have installed some emerald themes, but when I apply them in emerald manger, they don't apply. I have even restarted the desktop environment and restarted. Is there anything else I am supposed to do to apply them?
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: you'll need to restart to your normal install to try this, so make sure to either write it down or remember it ... I'll make a command that should let you log back in
<zer_x252> tolpico try pressing Alt+F2 and typing emerald --replace
<minimec> zer_x252: So it is not a gnome-session problem...
<zer_x252> minimec: correct, it has to be something else
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : so I need to restart back to the system installed ? karmic ?
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: yes, but not yet
<zer_x252> minimec: I assumed it was a session issue since it only occured when attempting to login with one session, but that must not be the case
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : ?
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: he will give you a command for you to write down, wait
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: I'm writing the command that you'll be using ... give me a couple of seconds
<minimec> zer_x252: So what could it be.... hmmmm
<tolpico> zer_x252, no no effect, still the same
<chilli0> Hi how can I get ubuntu to work with xbox 360 ?
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: meanwhile, get hold on a pen and some paper
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : ok thanks :-)
<chilli0> Play music , pics ,movies
<zer_x252> minimec: I looked at it being gdm, I tried reinstalling gdm and even completely removing gdm and reinstalling it
<raj> need resolution
<raj> higher resolution
<raj> need help
<zer_x252> tolpico, try sudo apt-get install fusion-icon, and then run fusion-icon from applications->System, it will add an icon to your gnome-panel, right-click on it and click Reload Window Manager
<ubuntuuser> X-Sleepy-X: I enable log on xchat now ,
<minimec> zer_x252: ok. change <ctrl><alt>F1, login then 'sudo killall gdm', then startx
<raj> my xorg.conf is un traceable
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: that log will get erased once you reboot the computer
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: alright, you'll need to reboot into your karmic install, but don't do the graphical login. Instead, press Ctrl-Alt-F1 ... login to this console and type the command that I'll send in my next message
<zer_x252> minimec: should I log out of this session first or no?
<ubuntuuser> X-Sleepy-X: I 'll copy it into a the desktop of my installed system
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list -t list --list-type string $(gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list | sed 's/,panel//')
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: yes, do that
<minimec> zer_x252: You can logout the session.
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : where should I do thaty?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : here on live cd or login to the system ?
<chilli0> Hi how can I get ubuntu to work with xbox 360 ?
<chilli0> Play music , pics ,movies
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: login to karmic
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: with ctrl-alt-f1
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: and then paste it in the cli
<ubuntuuser> X-Sleepy-X: hopefully I am able to boot in
<ubuntuuser> X-Sleepy-X: ok
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: this command will remove gnome-panel from the required startup apps. after that, you should be able to login and use gconf-tool to reset the configuration for gnome-panel ...
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntuuser: when u see the login screen press ctrl-alt-F1
<ubuntuuser> X-Sleepy-X: ok
<digitalchemist> chilli0: I think mediatomb will do what you're wanting ... a non-free trial software called twonky also can
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : X-Sleepy-X  : log out now
<ubuntuuser> brb
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: good luck   :-)
<zer_x252> minimec: no change still...
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : ok ;-)
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: thanks for fielding those other questions   :-)
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: :)
<linuxius> does anyone know a program I can use to display pictures and videos in full screen mode (I want to present pictures and movies from my holidays to relatives...)
<linuxius> ?
<linuxius> fspot can't handle videos....
<digitalchemist> linuxius: all of the players have fullscreen options, I think
<X-Sleepy-X> linuxius: moovida
<linuxius> yes, but I always have to switch windows from pictures to movies....
<digitalchemist> linuxius: gotcha
<X-Sleepy-X> linuxius: moovida is a media center
<X-Sleepy-X> linuxius: sudo apt-get install moovida
<lesshaste> hello all
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: that looks really cool. never heard of it before  :-D
<linuxius> thanks!!!
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: it's nice, formerly called elisa
<X-Sleepy-X> linuxius: or you could go for XBMC
<X-Sleepy-X> linuxius: but then you'd have to add their repository
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: ah, that project looked like it had some promise. and this appears to be Python stuff, so that add some cool points
<X-Sleepy-X> linuxius: XBMC = Xbox Media Center
<minimec> zer_x252: Any news? I have some problems with the irc server today... ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: Yeah, they recently release v.1.0
<zer_x252> minimec: nothing changed after killing gdm
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: movvida i mean.
<X-Sleepy-X> moovida*
<minimec> zer_x252: so if you do startx in the terminal... what happens?
<zer_x252> minimec: x fails to start due to there being an x session already open, I forget how to kill an x session though /embarassed
<zer_x252> minimec: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765814&page=2 this seems to be a very similar issue, if i recall, failsafe uses failsafe drivers as well, so I will try and reinstall my proprietary nvidia drivers (currently I am using the cuda-enabled ones, so I will probably reinstall those)
<minimec> zer_x252: hmm... ok. try that.
<ranjan> how to chake version of any software on ubuntu 9.10 from terminal please help
<ShazbotMcNasty> well it depends on what you're trying to get the version of
<ShazbotMcNasty> What app do you want the version of
<ShazbotMcNasty> ?
<X-Sleepy-X> any
<ShazbotMcNasty> D:
<X-Sleepy-X> ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> sudo apt-get install any
<digitalchemist> X-Sleepy-X: ShazbotMcNasty: I'm not an apt expert, but there's got to be a command to check the version of installed packages ... this seems to be what (s)he wants
<X-Sleepy-X> digitalchemist: there is, but i cant seem to remember at the moment
<subito> -v gives the version of apt :(
<Gumby> wow, the alpha release of karmic gave me less install problems than the final has/is
<ShazbotMcNasty> well sudo apt-cache search all would probably do it
<X-Sleepy-X> ranjan: sudo apt-cache showpkg PACKAGENAMEHERE
<digitalchemist> ShazbotMcNasty: X-Sleepy-X: ranjan:  dpkg -s <packagename>
<ShazbotMcNasty> look sit's my pretty desktop
<ShazbotMcNasty> :http://omploader.org/vMzJ0bA
<ShazbotMcNasty> :|
<ranjan> X-Sleepy-X :: digitalchemist ::  thanks i got the solution
<ShazbotMcNasty> http://omploader.org/vMzJ0bA **
<bazhang> ShazbotMcNasty, dont paste that here
<ShazbotMcNasty> drats
<X-Sleepy-X> ranjan: :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm just bored...
<ShazbotMcNasty> I guess I'll go to bed
<ShazbotMcNasty> peace
<digitalchemist> that's cool looking though
<ShazbotMcNasty> thanks
<lonejack> hi, problem using pppoeconfig. At the end of procedure I can go on the net but when the system restart I must repeat the pppoeconfig if I want to go on the net.. Any advices?
<elzoog> Hey everybody I have a question
<digitalchemist> elzoog: go for it
<dnivra> lonejack: did you mean pppoeconf?
<lonejack> dnivra, yes, sorry
<elzoog> First, can you guys see this?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnziG8Lfp88
<dnivra> lonejack: no you don't have to repeat pppoeconf everytime to connect. just use "sudo pon dls-provider".
<digitalchemist> elzoog: heh, I get that at work ... it has something to do with the avahi service
<dnivra> lonejack: or whatever is the name of the file that's there in /etc/ppp/peers
<elzoog> It's not just Avahi, it's also that annoying thing above it that I want to get rid of
<zer_x252> minimec: I figured out what I did wrong on the step you told me a few tries ago, its sudo killall gdm-binary not sudo killall gdm, after logging in as a user on another terminal and killing gdm, start x brings up gnome perfectly
<elzoog> If it weren't for those annoying things, I would go ahead and install Ubuntu on the netbook.   It is a present for my 8 year old daughter
<digitalchemist> elzoog: oh, crazy ... the brightness change notifier keeps doing that?
<digitalchemist> elzoog: it's a live session?
<zer_x252> minimec: so it looks like it was a gdm issue afterall?
<elzoog> Digital:  Yep, it does it on the live USB, and it also does it if I install Ubuntu on the hard drive (I know, I tried it, then uninstalled Ubuntu because of that reason)
<elzoog> Digital:  Is that what that is, the brightness change notifier?
<digitalchemist> elzoog: so much for that. was wondering if it'd be isolated to the live session ... have you tried playing with the brightness keys on the laptop at all ... maybe something is stuck?
<lonejack> dnivra, at certain moment when I launch pppoecconf, it ask me if I want to start the connection at startup. This doesn't work
<X-Sleepy-X> just uninstall the notifying package
<digitalchemist> elzoog: that's what it looks like to me
<digitalchemist> elzoog: yeah, you could sudo apt-get remove libnotify
<elzoog> Digital:  Ok, let me try that.  What happens is that comes up for a few minutes after I boot.  Then it goes away
<dnivra> lonejack: that's not the connection; that's the pppd daemon i think. the connection is never started on startup I assure you.
<zer_x252> elzoog: you could sudo cat the keyboard device to see if a key is stuck
<freeride> please advice kde3 repository. I use Karmic
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  what? Kde is in the normal repos.
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lonejack> Probably that's was my mistake. So what I have to do is: pppoeconf, then at startup launch "sudo pon dls-provider"
<dnivra> lonejack: dsl-provider sorry "sudo pon dsl-provider". yeah just do this command to start. and "sudo poff -a" to stop the connection
<elzoog> What does sudo apt-get remove libnotify  do?
<vfen> merry xmas
<dnivra> lonejack: note that "dsl-provider" is the name of a file in /etc/ppp/peers; just verify it is the file. you can open the file and see if your DSL username and password is there in the file.
<digitalchemist> elzoog: it'll remove the notification package ... the program that's showing any of those popups
<zer_x252> elzoog: removes the ubuntu libnotify utility, it creates the notification popups in the upper right-hand corner
<lonejack> dnivra, thank you a lot
<digitalchemist> elzoog: it's kind of a shotgun approach, but it'd get rid of the popups   :-D
<Gumby> does anyone know if it is possible to use a livecd.iso, mount it, and run the installer from it?
<dnivra> lonejack: sure thing. no problem. glad I could help out:).
<elzoog> Also, is it possible to run the updater, put it on the USB, then install linux with everything updated already?
<zer_x252> Gumby: probably, there is an install from windows option, which is essentially just that
<Dr_Willis> Gumby:   if you wish to install ubuntu from within another OS. you can also use the 'debootstrap' method.
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<digitalchemist> elzoog: there's probably a way ... I remember hearing about a project which lets you make your own live cds off of a customized install
<zer_x252> Anybody else have insight on the ongoing issue of not being able to login to my regular gnome-session, I can login to failsafe fine, and my regular session logs in if I kill gdm (pointing the finger at GDM)
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252: clarify what happens when you do try to login?
<Gumby> Dr_Willis, my problem is this..  the cd I burned will boot, but the installer keeps failing telling me that it cant read from the disk.  I only has the one blank CD.  So I was thinking of trying to mount the iso which is still on the hard disk on a partition I wont be erasing and then run the installer from inside a chroot (if that makes any sense)
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  you could remove/move all the gnome setting files and see if that clears it up
<digitalchemist> elzoog: maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<mat619> Hey folks! I need an application to put exif tags on photos and search/browse them by those tags... F-Spot could do this afaik but I have the problem described in Bug 286544 and can therefore not use it. Any alternatives that can do this job?
<Dr_Willis> Gumby:  I always just use unetbootin, or the usb-creator tool to make bootabel flash drives.  Ive never used debootstrap or any other fancier ways to install.
<elzoog> Also, should I bother to make the netbook dual boot?   I definitely want winbugs XP because any software my 8 year old daughter is likely to have will be winbugs software.  But I don't know how a typical 8 year old child would react to linux
<Gumby> Dr_Willis, yeah, I dont have my usb stick with me either. hehe
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  thers googles picassa2 or watever its called.. (i dont do muich of that stuff)
<digitalchemist> elzoog: no harm in it
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: if GDM is running and I attempt to login to my normal gnome session, I get the Nvidia splash screen for about a half second and then it brings me back to gdm; so far I have done ~/.gnome2, ~/.gnome2-private, ~/.gconf, ~/.gconfd, reinstalled graphics drivers, creating a new user account
<Dr_Willis> Gumby:  Id suggest just waiting till you get a flash drive.  Unetbootin i Hear can also do a 'frugal' type install to a partion of a hard disk. but thats not a normal install. thats more of a live-cd type install.
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  so your X session is basically crashing.
<mat619> Dr_Willis: ok i should've added "except picasa" because it's a) overblown with features for what i want to do and b) a piece of google software which I'm skeptical about
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  a NEWly made user account also has the same issue?
<zer_x252> Dr_willis: basically, however I get no indication of such in logs
<elzoog> Digital:  Which is better for a netbook, Ubuntu netbook remix, or Ubuntu desktop?
<Dr_Willis> mat619:  good luck then.
<digitalchemist> elzoog: it's pretty easy to do ... from your live environment, use gparted to resize the Windows partition. Then you can install Ubuntu on the freed remaining space. It'll use grub as the bootloader, so you'll be able to easily choose between Windows and Ubuntu ... but make sure to make a copy of your MBR in case you want to remove Ubuntu/Grub and go back to pure windows
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: Try using failsafe gnome?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: yes, and NEWLY created user suffers from the same issue
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  either one will work.  I tend to install the UNR then install ubuntu-desktop
<elzoog> Digital:  I know how to do it.  I've probably done it more than a thousand times.
<digitalchemist> elzoog: give netbook remix a try. they've come a long way, and it's quite nice now. Worst case scenario, you can change a setting in UNR and get the normal desktop
<digitalchemist> elzoog: well, you never know   :-)
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  that points to some driver issue.  or compiz issue. as a test try installing some other window maanger like 'flwm' or 'icewm' see if the users can loging to those correctly. The fact that failsafe works.. is.. interesting and points to it might being a compiz or fancy gnome feature issue
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  the netbook remix also may be tweaked a little more for the devices.
<elzoog> Since the drive is 160 GB, I guess I will make 40 GB space for Ubuntu.  Since she would probably use Windows most of the time whereas she might only try Ubuntu
<zer_x252> Dr_Willies: I have compiz installed, but its on a delayed startup script I wrote so I could easily weed it out, I'll try another WM, but if I can login to those what should my next step be?
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: Have you only looked at the logs? Does 'dmesg' spit back anything interesting?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis*
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  its zer_x252  having the issues. :)
<zer_x252> BinaryMan: I think you have me and Dr_Willies confused, I had the login issues :P
<BinaryMan> whoops
<zer_x252> =D
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  i would try disabling compiz totally.
<BinaryMan> chat scrolled while I was reading and thought the doctor was having the problems.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: completely remove? or just disabling it?
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  also  theres some login mode that goes to just a xterminal, with no wm/desktop  and try 'gnome-session' from there. looking for error messages in the terminal window
<BinaryMan> disable it
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  i always just disable it.
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Dr_Willis> I like fusion-icon for that job.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: I already have it disabled and fusion-icon =D
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  try gnome-session, see if it gives any clues
<elzoog> Besides, my copy of Windows is slightly bootlegged.   I downloaded the ISO off of bittorrent, then used the XP key that I bought online.   I think though, that since I paid for it, I should be allowed to install it on any computer I want.  But Windows seems to want me to buy a key every time I put it on a different computer
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: I even have it disabled on boot, and a script to start it about 15 seconds after boot and spit any errors at me :D
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: okay, I'll give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  thats how the EULA from MS works... :)
<BinaryMan> I shall refrain from my own opinions on Microsoft's EULA and just exactly where they can stick it.
<elzoog> Yeah, it's stupid.   I did a hack to make sure that the Windows XP I put on the netbook won't check to be authentic.
<Dr_Willis> Netbooks are basically the only reason that XP is even still around right now. MS brought Xp back from the brink of death to counter the Linux On Netbooks assault. :)
<elzoog> So what would happen if my hard drive crashes and I install a different hard drive?    Would MS want me to buy a key again?
<digitalchemist> elzoog: they'd want you to buy new keys whatever the occasion   :-)
<Dr_Willis> Saw a larger netbook on sale that had Win7 on it. the store' computer dude' said it wasent a 'netbook' because it has a larger screen...  *told him that was MS marketing/licening propaganda* and he looked at me funny.
<elzoog> Digital:  So that means if I get up out of my chair to take a piss, and come back to the computer 5 minutes later, they would want me to buy another key?
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  i dont think the XP licening stuff gets activated with just a HD change.
<digitalchemist> elzoog: yes. it's a different point in space-time, so you should get authorization for each new quantum
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  #windows would be able to tell you when it gets triggered. I was thinking it was like 3 major hardwaare change's
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: I was unable to login to xterm to see if gnome-session worked, it did the exact same thing as logging into non failsafe gnome does
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  now thats very weird.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: could it be gdm itself?
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:   You could go old skool..   disable gdm. . make a .xinitrc file with the line. 'exec xterm'  and use 'startx'  then test from there.
<digitalchemist> elzoog: I recently installed Windows 7 on a computer then decided to not use it. Instead, I wanted it on another computer. Installed it on the new one but it refused to activate. Called them up and they reactivated, no questions asked. The process kinda sucks, but whatever
<r3d2_> Note to self: Get a doctorate and don't add Dr. to the prefix of my tag.
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  it seems odd that gdm works.. but gnome dosent..     You tried flwm yet or icewm?
<elzoog> Dr_Willis:  The point is, if the hard drive crashes then all of that data is lost (except for the key, which I stored somewhere).   So that would mean if I install a hard drive, and use the old key and then go online to try to authenticate it, it has already been authenticated plus the hardware changed.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: no, I'll whip one of those out real quick
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  deoending on the tile btween activations it can get tagged as invalid.
<digitalchemist> elzoog: the auto/online activation will probably fail ... but they'll probably honor it on the phone
<chadi> after I updated my ubuntu, when I boot my computer, grub shows: GRUB _ < with this underscore turning on and off and it hangs. What's wrong? I can't do anything now :/
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  yea  - i like flwm for light wm's :)
<BinaryMan> elzoog: At that point, you have to call Microsoft. I've had to do it before.
<FANDER> guys, there's something that annoys me too much. I want to be able to "send" photos from my mobile to ubuntu using bluetooth, but I want the sending procedure to happen from the mobile, i.e to select the computer from the mobile and send the file. Did you understand what I mean?
<BinaryMan> and they do honor it, after about 10 minutes worth of questions.
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:   You should call MS and wish them happy new year anyway...
<ubuntuuser> X-Sleepy-X : hi , it doesn't work
<digitalchemist> BinaryMan: I've only done it once, and the only question I got asked was the 3,000 digit activation number
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : it does'nt work
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: what happens?
<Dr_Willis> I imagine very soon XP will be totally dead.. and it wont latter elzoog
<digitalchemist> FANDER: okay ... makes sense, what's the problem?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : it just said directory something , i tried numerous times it still doesn't work
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : i dont know how to explain
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: the command worked but you still can't log on?
<elzoog> Dr_Willis:  Problem is, what will replace XP?   Vista sucks (I have that on my laptop).  I haven't heard many good things about Windows 7
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : i am able to login , pressting F1 but it said cannot find
<digitalchemist> elzoog: Windows 7 is very good, surprisingly enough
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : I let you see my problem.
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: k
<BinaryMan> digitalchemist: I was calling in regards to XP Corporate which uses VLKs, which are pirated often.
<FANDER> digitalchemist: the problem is that for example I want to send the contacts to my PC and that can happens only by sending it from Mobile to PC. I can't access the contacts saved in the mobile from the file browser. THis is one problem
<FANDER> so is there a solution?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : my top and bottom panel all missing , I can't right click at all
<chadi> after I updated my ubuntu, when I boot my computer, grub shows: GRUB _ < with this underscore turning on and off and it hangs. What's wrong? I can't do anything now :/ Please help me guys, I am unable to access any OS!
<elzoog> Digital:  Well, Windows XP seems stable enough, which is proof of the supernatural since it would require a supernatural force to make Windows stable.
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  win7 is replaceing xp. Thats MS's decision basically
<digitalchemist> BinaryMan: ahh, too bad I lost my VLK ... that was a nice time
<Dr_Willis> elzoog:  wont matter how stable xp used to be. I am finding more and more new hardware that has no xp drivers.
<BinaryMan> It was a legit one that kept flagging back as invalid.
<digitalchemist> chadi: it hangs ... ?
<chadi> yeah
<digitalchemist> FANDER: it's possible. I've done it before.
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : it's like can't access terminal , synaptic all function cannot be access via panel . I can't do anything except F1 terminal and browse through files
<chadi> digitalchemist it stops responding
<digitalchemist> elzoog: I'll have to start going to church then!
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: I flwm works
<FANDER> digitalchemist: Ok how?
<puffs> chadi, there was nothing that could help me
<elzoog> Of course if I update to Windows 7, that would mean buying another key
<puffs> had to format koala
<chadi> digitalchemist: like, the "underscore" keeps flashing but it just stops
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : did you recieve my file picture ?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: should I go ahead and try gnome-session from xinit?
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: no, I didn't see anything come across
<chadi> puffs how can I explain more? it's not a system crash, it's a grub failure apparently
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: link?
<FANDER> chadi: كيفك ابو الشدود
<elzoog> I'm surprised more people haven't jumped ship and switched to Ubuntu.
<FANDER> sorry
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  from .xinitrc   yea. that would be a good test. and you will get messages in the console.
<puffs> chadi, i know, i had the same problem :)
<ubuntuuser> --- Offering Screenshot.png to digitalchemist
<digitalchemist> FANDER: click the bluetooth indicator on the panl
<ubuntuuser> why it doesn't ?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: okay, I will be back in a sec
<digitalchemist> chadi: no clue, you don't even get a grub command prompt?
<chadi> digitalchemist nope :/
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: not sure ... I'm using empathy
<BinaryMan> chadi: Do you still have the LiveCD?
<chadi> BinaryMan yeah, it's thre right now and I am trying to figure it out
<digitalchemist> chadi: I've never encountered this ... I don't think I can be any help
<FANDER> digitalchemist: OK?
<Dr_Willis> I think we need to get zer. to install a console irc client...
<BinaryMan> chadi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<digitalchemist> FANDER: let me get my adapter so I can see what to do
<puffs> chadi, you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, right?
<BinaryMan> chadi: it's not exactly the problem your having, but it should fix it.
<chadi> digitalchemist I am going to grub install again: grub-install /dev/sda5
<BinaryMan> chadi: and it'll explain how in much more clarity than I can provide here.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: I'm back, in the gnome-session i start in xterm
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: seems this is gdm then?
<digitalchemist> chadi: that's a good first step   :-)
<chadi> I should have said that grub is not my MBR
<digitalchemist> chadi: gotcha, a reinstall should fix it then
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7347/screenshotvd.png please help
<dxy> i just installed 9.10 it doesnt ask for the root password? what is default?
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : i am getting sleepy now , going soon , I really out of idea
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: sudo killall gnome-panel
<digitalchemist> FANDER: click the indicator, the go to setup new device ... you'll need you phone in discoverable mode ... this should let you pair the device. Once that's done, your transfer should work
<lstarnes> dxy: there is no default root password.  root is also locked by default
<chadi> great, it worked! :D
<OpenSorce> dxy, no... use sudo
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : I can't even access terminal at gui
<Joe__> hmm... it looks like my firefox profile got corrupted, is there anyway I can figure out exactly what it is so I can try and save as much as possible?
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : the only way I can access is through ctrl+alt+f1
<digitalchemist> ubuntuuser: I've seen that happen before ... but mine was fixed by restarting
<zer_x252> ubuntuuser: does Alt+F2 bring up a prompt?
<BinaryMan> chadi: good to hear.
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : never tried that
<BlouBlou> dxy: root password is the same that your administrator account
<digitalchemist> Does anyone know the dpkg command to reconfigure a package? that might help ubuntuuser
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  yea. Not sure what the deal would be.. one other way to test.. stop the gdm service.. as root in a console run just 'gdm'  see if any error messages show up. :) and also.. Install an console based irc client like weechat or irssi so you dont have to keep  loging in/out of here. :)
<chadi> puffs nope, clean install of 9.10, just did an update. digitalchemist and BinaryMan: thank you both :)
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : will restart and tried it
<ubuntuuser> digitalchemist : will restart and try it alt+f2
<ubuntuuser> zer_x252 : sorry I am new
<dxy> OpenSorce thanks man i found it
<ubuntuuser> brb
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: should it be gdm or gdm-binary?
<FANDER> digitalchemist: no no this is not my problem. I know how to make pairing. The problem is that my phone can't see my PC when I want to send files to PC. But when I click browse file on the device, it works!!!
<FANDER> digitalchemist: my PC is discoverable
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  just gdm i think.. Not really suire with 9.10
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: seems they are interchangable, at least from the output I get when trying to start it with x in use
<digitalchemist> FANDER: does your phone need to do a similar process of pairing?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: will try that and be back in a sec
<BinaryMan> chadi: Imagine that happening on a lab with 25 workstations. You'd be amazed at the amount of GRUB problems that end up happening and I have to fix.
<digitalchemist> FANDER: when I was using my Palm, I think I had to make sure the computer was an authorized device before I could send to it
<FANDER> digitalchemist: mmm...maybe this is my problem, I'll try that
<digitalchemist> FANDER: yeah, see if your phone has some sort of bluetooth configuration steps for devices ... some kind of pairing/authorization list
<chadi> BinaryMan: wow. btw, maybe I had to let grub take the MBR. But I chose windows boot manager to load grub. WE'll see later
<jubilem> hello folks - anybody using 9.10 on ThinkPad X40?
<Dr_Willis> Grub Fu Skills are strong with this one!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<digitalchemist> jubilem: no, what's the problem?
<jubilem> couple of.. first the screen does not lid after sleep, and secondly harddrive seems to be parking continuosly
<Dr_Willis> jubilem:  check the ubuntu forums yet? i was thinking the Thinkpad had its own 'section' at one time.
<Dr_Willis> Been thinking about getting a thinkpad for my next laptop...
<jubilem> checked those month ago.. there were some hack arounds which did not help me
<jubilem> I'll check again, anyway
<BinaryMan> I'm off to bed again. Night all.
<digitalchemist> BinaryMan: good night, merry christmas
<BinaryMan> Or early morning. It's already 7am.
<BinaryMan> digitalchemist: thanks, you too.
<Dr_Willis> jubilem:  the hd parking was an issue a few released ago  I recall some hdparm commands 'fixed' it for my old laptop.
<voss> hello
<voss> is there anyone who may want help me?
<dnivra> hello voss; merry christmas:).
<dnivra> !ask | voss
<ubottu> voss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<digitalchemist> voss: depends what you have
<voss> thanks.. :) same to you
<voss> well...
<voss> downloaded and installed savage2
<voss> ubntu NR 9.10
<dnivra> (oh yeah that goes for whoever wasn't there when I wished 17 hours ago:))
<jubilem> Dr_Willis: right. just did a update which did not help, assumed those were fixed but apperantly not.. more googling to be done...
<voss> and when i ./savage2.bin to play
<digitalchemist> dnivra: thanks then, you too   :-)
<Jork> Hello guys
<voss> there is: bash: ./savage2.bin: Permission denied
<voss> chmod +x savage2.bin doesnt help
<dnivra> voss: try "sudo ./savage2.bin"
<voss> doesnt help
<Jork> Are they needed 32libs for installing wine in x64 ubuntu?
<dnivra> voss: just a guess that's all:).
<digitalchemist> voss: chown?
<minimec> voss: I guess you have to make the savage2 file exetutable. go into the preferences of the file in the filemanager
<voss> chown too
<jasman> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<voss> sorry i have to go now... i'll be later
<voss> :) cya
<dnivra> hey digitalchemist any guesses on what could be the reason voss' problem if sudo or chown didn't work?
<FANDER> digitalchemist: This issue is driving me crazy! I can see my PC in my phone's bluetooth list, but when I try to send something, i don't see it!
<digitalchemist> dnivra: no, that's why I'm glad he left    :-D
<FANDER> digitalchemist: i even tried it with Nokia devices
<FANDER> digitalchemist: I have SE K750i
<tstebut> hello
<dnivra> digitalchemist: same here :-D
<dnivra> !hello | tstebut
<ubottu> tstebut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tstebut> I'm using a samba server with ldap backend as domain server
<Dr_Willis> FANDER:  ive never managed to 'send' to the phone either.. I can send from the phone to the pc..  but ive never managed to browse the phone, or send toit. i also recall having to use th Phone to initiate the pairing, Not the PC.
<tstebut> Hi dnivra
<tstebut> Merry Xmas
<tstebut> If you do it or not ;)
<dnivra> tstebut: actually that was a general thing from all here:). same to you.
<tstebut> Yesterday night did I get huge help configure samba
<tstebut> :)
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: I tried the gdm thing
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m6d9d6e12
<jasman> how do I close a port? I see there are open ports on my compute
<digitalchemist> Dr_Willis: it sounds like he's able to see the PC from the phone but unable to see the PC when trying to send a file from the phone
<tstebut> Okay, now I'd like to find a way to verify may samba server properly acts as Wins server
<iceroot> jasman: they are open because an application is needing them. what port exactly?
<jasman> 9003
<vadi01> whats the svn prog for ubuntu called?
<FANDER> digitalchemist: exactly
<zer_x252> vadi01: subversion
<iceroot> vadi01: subversion
<minimec> FANDER: I can confirm your problem using a SE w300i.
<duffydack> anyone running a win7 vm in virtualbox with 3d enabled, and running ok?
<iceroot> duffydack: ##windows
<iceroot> jasman: strange, that is not an assigned port
<FANDER> minimec: good :D
<digitalchemist> FANDER: minimec: maybe the computer isn't exposing the right profiles, so the device doesn't think its capable of receiving files?
<duffydack> a simple yes/no isnt too hard...
<FANDER> digitalchemist: I'm trying to send pictures also!
<iceroot> duffydack: this is ubuntu support, not windows support
<FANDER> digitalchemist: profiles? what profiles?
<digitalchemist> duffydack: null. I'm not running any of that, so no troubles to report.
<dnm> merry xams every one
<duffydack> digitalchemist, ok thanks anyway.. nevermind i`ll try it anyway..
<dnm> can any one help me with setting up my wireless on ubuntu
<digitalchemist> FANDER: bluetooth profiles ... I don't know much about them, but they advertise types of functionality ... whether something is an audio device, a hands-free headset, or whatever else they can be
<digitalchemist> dnm: there's probably someone that can ...   :-)
<FANDER> digitalchemist: OK so?
<minimec> FANDER: digitalchemist: The karmic bluetooth implementation is exellent, compared to previous ones. Everything is working out of the box, besides that 'send file' phone-->computer.
<dnm> digitalchemist: i have a bsnl broadband connection
<dnm> digitalchemist: n am struggling to get it done
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<digitalchemist> dnm: no idea, so that someone might not be me ... but what's the problem?
<FANDER> minimec: The problem happened with me since ubuntu 8.10
<FANDER> minimec: It was working with Hardy
<digitalchemist> FANDER: I'll see if my Palm can still do it
<dnm> digitalchemist: he he he k ... well it reads the connection but i m not sure how to configure it
<dto> i used Palimpsest to format a hard drive, and it will mount it, but how do i set it up to automount every boot?
<adam587> hi
<FANDER> digitalchemist: don't you have a mobile phone?
<adam587> i nded help pls
<digitalchemist> dto: edit /etc/fstab and add an entry for the drive ... specify 'auto' in the options column
<FANDER> adam587: what's the problem?
<dto> digitalchemist: ah cool :)
<dnivra> dnm: could you elaborate a bit?
<digitalchemist> FANDER: yeah, but it's an iPhone ... it's jailbroken with the user BTstack, but I don't have anything that would let me make use of that functionality, I don't think.
<adam587> silly think i have live cd now tring to instal ubuntu 9.1 ....i have partition win C and win D want to change win C to linux dont know how to do that with live cd instaler
<iceroot> adam587: ubuntu is giving you that option in the installer menu
<dnivra> adam587: it's 9.10 not 9.1:).
<digitalchemist> adam587: that'll probably be /dev/sda1
<FANDER> adam587: what win C and win D??!!! plz write good English
<clemens_> hallo
<Daughain> Has anyone run across install errors when using Ubuntu Software Center in Karmic?
<iceroot> FANDER: plz is also no good english
<adam587> yeap but ubuntu 9.10 want to clean my whole disc and i want to change only win C into linux its 15 gb size
<iceroot> Daughain: no
<FANDER> iceroot: :-[
<digitalchemist> iceroot: "no good english" is also not good English
<dnm> dnivra: well it is reading the wireless network but i cant get connected to it
<Daughain> iceroot; Ok, so this is unique to me, great.
<FANDER> digitalchemist: heheheh thanks man
<clemens_> wie kann ich einen chat-server installieren
<digitalchemist> FANDER:   O:-)
<dnivra> dnm: did you try to connect using network manager?
<adam587> exaclly SDA1 want to change into linux .....dont want to move sda2 at all
<dnm> dnivra: on windows i had to configure but now dont know how to do it on ubuntu
<iceroot> digitalchemist: :)
<digitalchemist> :-)
<FANDER> :-D
<dnivra> dnm: when you right click the network manager, do you see the connection listed?
<digitalchemist> adam587: choose manual when it comes to the partitioning step
<dnivra> dnm: left clikc sorry left click
<Daughain> Ok, can someone tell me how to display my core temps?
<dnm> dnivra: yup
<zer_x252> Dr_Willy: This is mind-boggling
<digitalchemist> adam587: you'll be able to choose that partition and use it as '/'
<iceroot> Daughain: lm-sensors
<adam587> i was there but there are some options such as ext2 ext 3 etc what to do?
<FANDER> ok guys what about my bluetooth problem?
<lstarnes> Daughain: if lm-sensors is installed, use the command sensors
<zer_x252> iceroot: unless he's in karmic, which regressed lm-sensors
<Znuff> Hi there! How would I change the running level on Karmic?
<lstarnes> adam587: if it's going to be used as your main partition for linux, use ext3 or ext4
<dnivra> dnm: when you left click on NM and click on the connection, doesn't it connection?
<iceroot> zer_x252: karmic changed so much stuff...
<Daughain> I'm running karmic x64, if that makes a difference.
<digitalchemist> FANDER: keep getting distracted, trying to set up my device and see if it even works
<FANDER> Znuff: running level? what do you mean?
<zer_x252> iceroot: indeed, was sad to see my i7 temperatures drop off my conky O.o
<digitalchemist> Znuff: maybe telinit?
<Znuff> FANDER, run level, init 1, init 2, init 3, init 4, init 5, init 6... what we used to have before ubuntu changed everything :P
<digitalchemist> Znuff: FANDER: yeah, that System V stuff is getting replaced by Upstart
<Daughain> iceroot; ok, how do I get the values to displayon the desktop?
<muzy> Hello everyone, i have some troubles..I deleted /var/cache/apt/ and now apt does not work anymore (even aptitude does not work) how to fix this issue
<Znuff> so telinit is the replacement for system v init stuff?
<FANDER> Znuff: I have never heard about that before!
<zer_x252> Daughain: conky
<lstarnes> Znuff: no...
<lstarnes> Znuff: telinit has always been used for sysv runlevel switching
<r3d2_> muzy> Recreate dirs?
<digitalchemist> Znuff: no, but telinit appears to let you change the runlevel
<Daughain> zer_x252; Tha dont help.
<dnivra> muzy: did you delete the folder /var/cache/apt or it's contents?
<Znuff> so how do I change it with upstart?
<lstarnes> Znuff: did you try to use that?
<muzy> dnivra, both
<zer_x252> Daughain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Znuff> lstarnes, doesn't seem to be doing anything
<FANDER> digitalchemist: I want to read about running level in wikipedia, what should I search for? "running level" didn't work
<digitalchemist> Znuff: you won't really be able to. The Upstart system replaces the sysv approach. It's more general and usable ultimately
<lstarnes> FANDER: runlevel
<zer_x252> Daughain: that thread has about a million conky configurations for you to look through, you have to piece together yourself the way you want it to look ;)
<Daughain> zer_x252; Thanks.
<llutz> muzy: sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt
<dnivra> muzy: i'm not sure but just create a new /var/cache/apt folder. then open synaptic and click "Reload" on the top left corner. should work.
<r3d2_> FANDER "linux runlevel"
<digitalchemist> FANDER: I'll get you a link ... but it'll come at the cost of another interruption to setting up my device   :-P
<llutz> muzy: sudo apt-get update
<FANDER> digitalchemist: no I found it :)
<digitalchemist> FANDER: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<muzy> llutz, he told me that "/var/cache/apt/archives/partial" is missing
<Znuff> So I can't do like a "soft-reboot" that we used to do with init 1, then init 3?
<digitalchemist> FANDER: just a little time wasted then   :-D
<r3d2_> digitalchemist, I'll buy you a beautiful dress, but the cost is a dance..
<FANDER> digitalchemist: SETUP YOUR DEVICE :D
<llutz> muzy: sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<digitalchemist> Znuff: there'll be an event that can do that
<digitalchemist> r3d2_: hahaha!
<Emry> How does a person get rubygems in 9.10?
<Daughain> zer_x252; That thread dont make sense to me. Raw newb here. :P
<r3d2_> grins
<FANDER> r3d2_: hahahha
<dnivra> llutz: are archives & partial also needed?
<FANDER> r3d2_: you are the man!
<muzy> thanks llutz now it works
<dnivra> llutz: won't they be automatically created by apt?
<llutz> dnivra: it seems
<llutz> dnivra: [13:23:58] <muzy> llutz, he told me that "/var/cache/apt/archives/partial" is missing
<lstarnes> Znuff: initctl might have something to do with it
<zer_x252> Daughain: I remember those days :D I wanted a conky on my desktop so bad LOL http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<dnivra> llutz: oh missed that since I cleared scrollback:).
 * Emry is wondering if he would be better off with 8.04 :P
<r3d2_> Why?
<zer_x252> Daughain: SuperKaramba is MUCH easier to use than conky, you just add little applets in and stuff
<Daughain> Ok, I dont remember having al this trouble when I installed 9.04.....
<lstarnes> Znuff: upstart might not have built-in runlevel handling
<Qiit>        __
<Qiit>  __   (__`\
<Qiit> (__`\   \\`\
<FloodBot2> Qiit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r3d2_> If you got it all sorted and had a conky desktop you'd know what? The temp of your CPU? GPU? It's not all that exciting..
<zer_x252> Daughain: You had sensors on your desktop without installing extra software?
<r3d2_> I had to install lm_sensors, I think
<Daughain> r3d2_; I have overheating issues on this laptop. :P I need to see what the CPU's are doing.
<zer_x252> r3d2_: I rarely use conky for that useless stuff anymore, yeah I've got temperatures in there, but I mainly use my conky for displaying useful things, a calendar, upcoming cronjobs, folding@home WU progress, bandwidth usage
<jasman> !udp
<lstarnes> Znuff: try sudo initctl start rc? (where ? is the runlevel)
<r3d2_> Daughain, you prolly want to take your laptop apart and clean the heatsinks.
<_qUaNtUm_> hi guys, items are not being visualized on my bookmarks toolbar: i have many of em and they dont fit in the space of my screen so usually at the end of the toolbar there's a little arrow and by clicking on it the remaining ones appear, now there's no arrow and just the sign of another bookmark, if i right click on it, itz this  "bookmarks toolbar items" icon which is never been there before, i run ubuntu 8.10 with ff3 thanks
<Daughain> I dont remember installing more than lm-sensors.....Just had a list of core temps across the top of the desktop.
<r3d2_> I've had to clean mine once a year
<r3d2_> It helps.
<zer_x252> Daughain: after installing and configuring lm-sensors, right click your gnome-panel click add to panel
<Daughain> r3d2_; Been there. Reinstalled fan with fresh arctic silver. Hasnt done shit.
<zer_x252> Daughain: there should be a sensors thing in the add to panel menu
<r3d2_> Daughain, did you clean out the gunk from the heatsink with compresses-air?
<r3d2_> "compressed"
<zer_x252> Daughain: if cleaning out your heatsinks doesnt help, your thermal compound has probably evaporated, pick up some Artic Silver 5 and replace it :D
<Daughain> r3d2_,; Bug me later, I want to get this configured first, thanks.
<jasman> what is udp? I see it in netstat
<r3d2_> "thermal compound evaporated" --- Um, No.
<zer_x252> udp is a protocol
<lstarnes> jasman: you know what tcp is, right?
<dnivra> jasman: udp stands for user datagram protocol
<r3d2_> Do your thermal compound properly in the first place.
<zer_x252> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udp
<Qiit>        __
<Daughain> zer_x252,;Lemme find the panel thing...
<lstarnes> jasman: udp, like tcp, is used for packet transport
<Qiit>  __   (__`\
<Qiit> (__`\   \\`\
<FloodBot2> Qiit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> !ops | Qiit cross-channel flooding
<ubottu> Qiit cross-channel flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sixtila> my ubuntu cd got corrupted - is it possible to install ubuntu online or smthg?
<r3d2_> Everyone thinks they know how to thermal compound their CPU. They get the BEST stuff, then layer a mm of it, which wrecks things.
<r3d2_> You need less than a tenth of a mm
<dnivra> !install > dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<r3d2_> The more you add, the more it insulates.
<Darkchylde> i was going to say you only need a small drop, but that works too.
<zer_x252> r3d2_: which is why I reference the youtube video of how to properly apply it when I tell people to do it
<r3d2_> I've used a credit card to spread a tiny drop over the heatsink, and that's plenty from what I read
<Daughain> oK, where do I find gnome-panel?
<Darkchylde> there's a reason they say you can get so many uses out of that teeny tiny tube of thermal paste, after all.
<sixtila> i currently have ubuntu 9.04 32 bit - can i upgrade to Karmic 64 bit online ? (without having to burn another disk)?
<zer_x252> Darkchylde: the small drop in the center was acceptable during early computing days, with the amount of thermal dissipation required to cool CPUs and GPUs these days, that just doesnt cover the whole surface area properly
<lstarnes> sixtila: no
<lstarnes> sixtila: but you can gp to the 32-bit version of karmic
<lstarnes> *go
<Darkchylde> zer_x252: to be fair, i haven't had to apply it to anything more recent than an athlon XP.
<zer_x252> r3d2_: thats the exact method used in the video, card and all
<r3d2_> As long as you cover the heat-exchange of your cpu in a very fine layer, I say it's good.
<zer_x252> Darkchylde: wasn't insulting the method :D I used to do it, and then came mr i7
<Daughain> zer_x252; I did re-apply arctic silver, about 6 hours ago. Still hasnt helped. And, where do I find gnome-panel?
<Darkchylde> i know.
<bazhang> !ot | r3d2_
<ubottu> r3d2_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> Darkchylde: it can be run from the terminal or alt+f2
<dnivra> how's 64bit edition of Ubuntu? friends told me not many apps have 64 bit versions. is it true?
<lstarnes> Darkchylde: it is not in the applications menu because it is not a regular application, but it is a core component of gnome
<zer_x252> Daughain: gnome-panel is the control bar with the menus
<lstarnes> dnivra: most programs do
<r3d2_> Daughain, if you didn't clean your CPU with ethyl alcohol you haven't got rid of the FIRST layer of heat-transfer
<digitalchemist> Daughain: to find the executable's location, "which gnome-panel"
<liar> hey, i just got a medion P82001 digital notepad. the driver works, its detected as /dev/input/mouse1. my problem is: i just move the cursor but i
<bazhang> r3d2_, please take hardware chat elsewhere
<Daughain> Ah, didnt know what that was called.
<dnivra> lstarnes: cool. I'll find out more thanks.
<liar> i just can move the cursor but i cant click or scroll*
<Daughain> r3d2_; I may be new to linux, I am not new to hardware. :P
<r3d2_> bazhang - sure, soz - I don't care either way.
<lstarnes> dnivra: I have been using it since 7.10 and I haven't had any major issues other than java and flash
<lee> this place is rather busier than I anticipated
<sixtila_> i currently have ubuntu 9.04 32 bit - can i upgrade to Karmic 64 bit online ? (without having to burn another disk)?
<lstarnes> dnivra: but I don't have issues with those in 8.04 anymore
<lstarnes> sixtila: no.
<lstarnes> sixtila_: you will have to install from scratch to go from 32 to 64
<zer_x252> speaking of new to linux, any insight as to why I cant login to anything besides gnome failsafe with gdm? I can login to anything if I kill gdm, but only gnome-failsafe if i login using gdm
<dnivra> lstarnes: that's news to me. might shift to 64. thanks.
<lstarnes> sixtila_: but you can use the update manager to go from 32-bit 9.04 to 32-bit 9.10
<sixtila_> lstarnes , during boot i get SOFTRESET FAILED...
<kyentei> As if you need the 4GB of RAM perse.
<sixtila_> what does that mean
<lstarnes> dnivra: how long ago did you hear about apps not having 64-bit versions?
<r3d2_> zer - That's really, really odd. What does dmesg say?
<lstarnes> sixtila_: I don't know
<bazhang> kyentei, an install of linux-generic-pae on 32 bit karmic will show all 4GB
<digitalchemist> FANDER: I can see the computer when I try to send from my device, but I haven't been able to do a successful send yet ...
<dnivra> lstarnes: just before jaunty released I'd say.
<kyentei> bazhang: Hmm, did not know that. So what would be the motivation to use 64-bit ubuntu?
<zer_x252> r3d2_: not much in the ballpark of gdm: http://pastebin.com/m6d9d6e12
<dnivra> lstarnes: just after jaunty released. sorry.
<bazhang> dnivra, just about everything has 64bit apps, with the possible exception of mupen or zsnes
<dnivra> bazhang: It'll show alll 4GB; but does it use all 4GB of RAM?
<bazhang> dnivra, sure
<zer_x252> r3d2_: http://pastebin.com/m76615796 full dmesg
<bazhang> kyentei, video compositing or other tasks as such
<dnivra> that's news bazhang; will have to try that perhaps
<kyentei> bazhang: I see. Alright.
<lenny__> motivation to use 64-bit OSs? to waste memory of course
<zer_x252> r3d2_: in fact it looks like dmesg has nothing to say about gdm
<lstarnes> lenny__: that;s not the only reason to use 64-bit
<zer_x252> lenny__: damn right, 12gb of memory and I still feel like I'm not wasting enough
<Daughain> Ah, found it. Need the sensors-applet installed as well.
<zer_x252> Daughain: oh, I thought the gnome-panel applet came installed my bad ><
<lenny__> lstarnes: no, that's the only reason because you have 0 added features but nearly double memory usage
<zer_x252> lenny__: you are severely missinformed as to what 64-bit is
<lenny__> I men there is an added feature... you can address more than 4GB of ram
<Daughain> zer_x252; No worries, I didnt remember either, but, figgered I would take a look for what I missed. I couldnr remember the names to begin with. =)
<zer_x252> lenny__: 64-bit doesnt refer to how memory is allocated, it refers to the number of bits of data the processor processes in a single iteration
<lenny__> but you need to address more than 4GB of ram only if you're wasting a lot
<lenny__> zer_x252: I know that
<lstarnes> lenny__: I can name at least one example: applications that use numbers larger than 32 bits in size can use them natively insetad of needing to emulate larger numbers, which results in a performance boost
<zer_x252> ^
<lenny__> lstarnes: you can do that in 32 bit mode too
<inawarminister> Excuse me, everyone...
<lstarnes> lenny__: yes, via a hack called PAW
<lstarnes> *PAE
<inawarminister> Is wacom tablets are supported by ubuntu?
<lstarnes> lenny__: there are things which even in their most efficient, lowest-memory forms will still need more than 4 GB
<lenny__> and you have access to vector instuctions and whatnot in 32 bit mode too
<lstarnes> inawarminister: I think so
<zer_x252> lenny__: most specifically in games where lots of floating point math is done, and in emulators where you are emulating architectures that are complicated enough to fill a 32-bit floating point register in a single iteration
<m44v> Hi
<m44v> JOIN IN #LINUX_MX
<errUSUL> Hi
<m44v> JOIN IN #LINUX_MX
<errUSUL> JOIN IN #LINUX_MX
<FloodBot2> m44v: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenny__> zer_x252: you are mistaken. 64 means the size of pointers nothing to do with numbers
<lenny__> doesn't affect floating point of integer math at all
<lstarnes> lenny__: you sound like the people who argued against 32-bit back when 16-bit was the standard
<bazhang> lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lenny__> I never argued for 16 bit. I like 32 bits
<zer_x252> lenny__: actually lenny it has a lot to do with numbers, it doesnt change the math, just the size of the number you can do math with
<lenny__> no
<lenny__> you're wrong
<lenny__> only the size of the pointer
<bazhang> lenny__, zer_x252 #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenny__> I was just replying
 * Dr_Willis goes back to his C64 who needs all these bits.
<r3d2_> Oh, the huge manatee's.... We can code without large numbers.
<lenny__> don't take it with me
<portn0k_> hey, ive got an HP pavilion a1020n, the onboard video card works fine.  ive also got an ATI Radeon 7000 (PCI), but it doesnt display anything.  `lspci` lists it for VGA, nothing i try is working
<Dr_Willis> inawarminister:  my wacom tablets have worked.. they are the older ones however.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: any other things to try with that gdm issue I was having earlier?
<lenny__> also, I have a question specific to ubuntu. Two days after the installation something weird happened to me
<OpenSorce> I've seen a lot of mboards that will not use an addon card if the onboard one is working
<daftykins> portn0k_: try disabling the onboard in BIOS if you want to use the card
<zer_x252> lenny__: yes?
<r3d2_> If your're not running a massive DB, SETI At Home, or exchanging currency, you don't need 30 decimal places.
<portn0k_> daftykins: i tried that, when i boot up though it drops me into a busybox shell
<r3d2_> But make all your floating point numbers LONG DOUBLES anyway
<lenny__> I opened a shell and all of a sudden the terminal session had printed something to the screen
<lenny__> something like this
<lstarnes> lenny__: what did it print?
<lenny__> *** DO U LIKE GUYS Y OR N
<portn0k_> daftykins: from there im unable to do much really, i tried moutning my partitions to run `startx` and such but no luck
<daftykins> portn0k_: ah, have you got a fully updated install of, Karmic i assume?
<portn0k_> daftykins: afaik
<adsflhsf> im building small server-client pair with ubuntu.
<daftykins> hrmm, only thing i can think of is that there's really poor support for that card or something
<daftykins> portn0k_: when you boot with livecd what card is used? the onboard?
<adsflhsf> i dont remember what ports where for free use ??
<portn0k_> daftykins: i have no livecd
<adsflhsf> what UDP ports i can use by default ??
<r3d2_> LONG DOUBLE canOfCoke = 0.30000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 =P
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: almost any of them between 0 and 65535
<bazhang> r3d2_, please stop that
<r3d2_> I thought it was funny.
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: some might be reserved though, but you'll get an error if you try to use them
<daftykins> portn0k_: ah how did you install?
<portn0k_> livecd, but i dont have it anymore
<adsflhsf> what are the recommended ??
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: also, you might only be able to use ports equal to or above 1024 if you aren't root or using sudo
<zer_x252> quick question on restore install from livecd
<adsflhsf> 49100 - 49150
<digitalchemist> adsflhsf: anything above 1024 should be available with user-level auth
<adsflhsf> so many oh !
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: it depends on what protocol you are using with udp
<adsflhsf> im using with UDP
<zer_x252> will i lose everything? as in.. have to do all the customization work again?
<Daughain> OK, whats the command to configure an app?
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: what are you using with udp?
<zer_x252> if so, I'm just gonna keep logging into the failsafe terminal
<digitalchemist> zer_x252: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<adsflhsf> lstarnes : boardgame server with java.
<digitalchemist> zer_x252: were you able to create a new user and log in successfully with that?
<daftykins> portn0k_: ah ok, i'm outof ideas then i'm afraid, could download and write one if you have a blank disc?
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: it would depend on the udp ports that that program is designed to use by default
<portn0k_> daftykins: yeahi guess so.  thanks for your time
<minimec> Daughain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure 'yourapp' With this command you set your app back to default... for example.
<zer_x252> digitalchemist: shamefully, no, I went to windows for about 2 years, and wanted to come back to linux, so this was originally installed next to a windows install for me to work back into linux...
<lstarnes> adsflhsf: otherwise, you might be able to use almost anything
<daftykins> no problemo!
<adsflhsf> so, i can choose freely, ok !! thanks !!
<zer_x252> diditalchemist: no, I created a new user, and I had the same issue with the new user as I did with my original user
<zer_x252> digitalchemist*
<lukas__> elo
<Daughain> minimec, Its already at default, I need to change it, and then figger out how to get the damn thing to run. Or at least find it so I can use it. =)
<zer_x252> Daughain: what app?
<lukas__> Hello
<Daughain> sensors-applet
<digitalchemist> zer_x252: just back up your user folder before doing anything ... you might be able to simply replace the fresh-install one with your backed up one. Since you weren't able to login with a new account, it probably isn't a problem with anything in your home folder
<lukas__> how can i play SAMP on Ubuntu ?
<minimec> Daughain: System wide configuration files are normally stored in /etc/youtapp/config or in a file in /etc.
<Daughain> zer_x252; I installed with synaptics, but still cant find it on the panel.
<Daughain> zer_x252; I installed with synaptics, but still cant find it on the panel.
<digitalchemist> Daughain: try killall gnome-panel then look for it
<Daughain> dAMMIT
<zer_x252> Daughain: right-click on your gnome panel (thats the grey bar at the top) and click add to panel, scroll through there and there should be one that says sensors-applet, also make sure you run sudo sensors-detect in a terminal to configure lmsensors
<Daughain> minimec; Raw newb here. I just barely followed what you said, and dont feel like I wanna tinker with things I dont understand. =)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto Daughain have you seen this
<Daughain> zer_x252; Lemme run the config first.....Though, sensors-applet does *not* as of yet show in the 'add to panel'.
<Daughain> IN about three min I will, bazhang. Thanks.
<zer_x252> Daughain: i reccomend that link
<Yraya> hi everybody
<Daughain> Waiting for it to load, zer_x252. Reinstall hasnt helped my slow as shit web opage loading.
<zer_x252> Daughain: also, if you sudo killall gnome-panel in a terminal it will restart the gnome-panel, click add to panel again it should be called Hardware Sensors Monitor
<jasman> What antivirus for ubuntu?
<minimec> Daughain: What software you need to be configured?
<rsk> jasman, you don't need it
<lstarnes> !antivirus | jasman
<ubottu> jasman: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rsk> jasman, unless you want to scan other files on windows pc on the network or similar
<zer_x252> minimec: hes trying to get lmsensors to display temperatures on his desktop, but doesnt want to fiddle with conky or karamba, so I'm pointing him in the direction of sensors-applet for gnome-panel
<Daughain> zer_x252; That was it. Once again, I dont remember names, and was looking for the wrong thing.
<zer_x252> Daughain: =D glad to hear you got it :D
<Daughain> So am I. =)
<digitalchemist> zer_x252: Daughain: screenlets might be work ... sudo apt-get install screenlets
<Daughain> digitalchemist; I'm going slow here and getting this sys back to what I had before....*Then* I will play with new things.
<zer_x252> Daughain: make a good backup of your system when you get it where you want it, then you can feel free to explore linux as much as you want :D
<Daughain> Though, mebbe re-applying thermal paste helped....My temps are down to normal.
<minimec> zer_x252: Good idea. Did he install that applet?
<zer_x252> minimec: yes, exactly what he wanted :D
<Daughain> zer_x252; No, I just need another system I dont actualy *need* for anything. =)
<m0rph1as> Merry X-Mas 2 U All...
<zer_x252> minimec: as for my issue, it looks like a reinstall is in store for me ><
<Daughain> minimec; I had the applet installed, just wasnt looking for the right name in the panel.
<minimec> zer_x252: I guess that modified driver is buggy, don't you think...
<r3d2_> Merry Christmas to you, M0rph1as :)
<m0rph1as> thank you.
<zer_x252> christmas is off-top :P
<Daughain> Hmmmm....ust remembered, I removed the fan cover to see how much difference that made...
<zer_x252> jk
<zer_x252> Merry christmas
<r3d2_> lol zer
<vfen> merry xmas
<m0rph1as> lol
<r3d2_> Merry christmas to ANYONE who's faught linux, and WON! :)
<m0rph1as> haha.  i installed 10.04 for my gift :-P
<zer_x252> r3d2_: Oh, i see how it is, just because I'm cowering in defeat...
<digitalchemist> !ot | bah-humbug
<ubottu> bah-humbug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r3d2_> lol zer ;)
<digitalchemist> humor is off-topic ... bad robots!
<zer_x252> r3d2_: still the weirdest issue I've seen in linux, and I've been toying with this OS for almost 10 years ><
<zer_x252> not as weird as compiz not supporting xdamage properly though ><
<r3d2_> Zer - I think Windows 7 is the best OS over, just because I don't have to constantly fix my wife's computer.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r3d2_> I think that classifies as a loss, too
<AnirbanHazra> can anyone give the sources.list file for Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS for server residing in USA.
<Dr_Willis> r3d2_:  i dont care what OS my wife uses.. she can crash a toaster oven
<r3d2_> Not to self: Don't buy your wife a laptop if you don't want to spend your life fixing it.
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list | AnirbanHazra
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<r3d2_> "Note"
<r3d2_> Dr_Willis, my wife must know yours, they're good like that...
<adsflhsf> Hello! Is there a gethost () on UDP datagrams ??
<adsflhsf> to know the server IP ??
<zer_x252> adsflhsf what exactly have you been trying to do?
<adsflhsf> i havent fully understood the UDP way to work !!
<imaginativeone> wives & computers - yet another item that feminism doesn't address
<adsflhsf> maybe i should read few googles first.
<zer_x252> well, I'm going to reinstall tomorrow, just after I finally finished "converting" from ntfs to ext3 on my 4tb raid array
<adsflhsf> im on a Java applet with datagrams.
<adsflhsf> is there a way to know the host IP with UDP datagrams ??
<r3d2_> zer - nice, don't hold your breath..
<adsflhsf> or should i insert host ip on a code ??
<adsflhsf> *client code ??
<zer_x252> gnight everyone, I need to get some sleep
<AnirbanHazra> ortsvorsteher: I only have shell access .
<r3d2_> It's a myth that linux monkeys have no taste in music - what are you listening to? ( and if it isn't Phoenix - Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix, why not? ;) )
<ortsvorsteher> AnirbanHazra, and you dont have a browser on your client pc?
<AnirbanHazra> ortsvorsteher: No , is this fine ? https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/sample/sources.list ??
<phako> hi. How can I hook up to the ACPI undock event?
<ortsvorsteher> AnirbanHazra, yes, i think this will be fine
<r3d2_> A mate of mine bought ten copies of Mumford and Sons for his music xmas presents, and it's a good album, but I still would have gone w/ Phoenix
<sixtila> my unetbootin says no flash drive- format it as FAT32 - but it is already in FAT32
<joshyfluff> Hai all :D
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  be sure its looking at the right drive.
<sixtila> i think i better use USB creator
<sixtila> thanks
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  if you want a peristant save file - yes. Use usb-creator
<joshyfluff> Can anyone help me with my wacom bamboo issues? I tried a tutorial referring to the use of xorg.conf, but mines empty and I had to usb boot it to remove the stuff from  it cause it screwed it up ;~;
<joshyfluff> It turns out that I need a xorg.conf ; ;
<r3d2_> Joshy - If I knew what the hell a wacom bamboo was - you KNOW I'd be the man to help you out. It's gonna be a tablet, right?
<joshyfluff> Its a tablet, yeah
<joshyfluff> Whoops, forgot to say it was a tablet earlier, sorry ^^'
<Dr_Willis> joshyfluff:  you did check for ubuntu 9.10 specific guides?   xorg.conf is rather minima these days
<joshyfluff> I did, yes
<Dr_Willis> Minimal. :)
<joshyfluff> I followed the tutorial and it turns out that his build has it, but mine doesn't D:
<jacob_> Sorry i know this isnt' the rigth place for the post...but does anyone know if there is a IRC for Wine?
<lstarnes> jacob_: you mean an irc channel?  try #winehq on this network
<joshyfluff> Google IRC Windows ^^
<joshyfluff> Oh
<jacob_> lstarnes: ty
<Dr_Willis> joshyfluff:  tell the chennal what guide you followed.
<simplexio> jacob_: and why would you want run ric client in wine if there are many native irc apps for linux?
<joshyfluff> http://audiophysical.squarespace.com/blog/2009/1/6/using-bamboo-wacom-in-ubuntu-is-a-12-step-program.html
<joshyfluff> My mistake, he is on 8.04, I think
<simplexio> uh.. and names probably went wrong
<Dr_Willis> joshyfluff:  check http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1363027     yet?
<Dr_Willis> 8.04? that may make it much harder
<joshyfluff> I checked that, yeah
<joshyfluff> I installed all 3 of those, trying it ewach time and none of them work
<joshyfluff> each*
<Dr_Willis> There were some large changes in how xorg.conf is from 8.04 to 9.10
<jacob_> simplexio: i recently deleted my windows partition..and the only thing i used it for was world of warcraft...so to my knowledge without paying wine is the best at running it
<joshyfluff> When I run xsetwacom list, no listing is listed ; ;
<joshyfluff> But no errors come up either
<joshyfluff> Then again, it sees my webcam as a keyboard
<dreamy> is there any channel to chat about anything related to linux and sound, besides ubuntu-studio?
<Dr_Willis> its a multi function device i imagine. Keyboard/mouse/and other.
<joshyfluff> Its one of those 3D ones, it has 2 cameras in it C:
<Dr_Willis> egads...
<joshyfluff> But yeah, nothing seems to be working for me tablet wise ._.
<Dr_Willis> what next.. smell-o-vision?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jacob_> sorry been a while since i used smuxi...how to you change to a different channel?
<sixtila2> booting from usbcreator , asks for a password- any idea?
<joshyfluff> try just pressing enter, or typing ubuntu
<crapper> i have to take a dump.
 * crapper shits.
<joshyfluff> lolspam
<OpenSorce> Bazhang did not like that word :-P
<sixtila2> enter dont work nor ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sixtila2:  seen that when the system dont boot prtoperly
<adsflhsf> Hello and Merry Christmas! I have a question of UDP packets! What is the best way to read packets when packets are on different sizes and there is very lot of them on second ??
<joshyfluff> I'll keep looking around, see if I can maybe find a wacom channel, or something ^^
<adsflhsf> is that a ubuntu question anymore ??
<d4a65a> is it possible to install two graphical environmets eg GNOME and LXDE ?
<bazhang> d4a65a, sure is, more than two if wanted
<d4a65a> how to do that?
<bazhang> d4a65a, eg lubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop , xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> d4a65a, this is karmic 9.10 ?
<d4a65a> yeah 64 bit
<bazhang> d4a65a, then choose which one you want from login window under session
<d4a65a> ok gr8 ... ubuntu is great ... thanks
<jacob_> sorry i know this isn't the right chat..but its the default one....what is the command to open a new IRC channel?
<Craig`> hey, is there a simple way to use some code for mouse emulation in ubuntu? i'm not sure if there's a ruby library, but I guess C may be alright, not that I want to use it, (kinda related to ubuntu hence why I asked here)
<bazhang> jacob_, channel? /join #channel
<jacob_> bazhang: ty
<tolpico> I have some NTFS drives, how do I auto mount them at login?
<u2ix> tolpico: add them to /etc/fstab
<apocalypt> !fstab | tolpico
<ubottu> tolpico: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Craig`> can someone help please? ^
<bazhang> Craig`, with ruby? you may wish to /msg alis list *ruby* for an appropriate channel
<Craig`> bazhang, I already know a channel for ruby, it's just I was wondering if there is some sort of system command for ubuntu for mouse emulation, just when people asked what OS I used they recommended coming here, and asking for help
<Daughain> OK, who wants to have the fun of giving me a hand setting up samba?
<arreche> hello
<arreche> where is the package eel-2.0?
<Daughain> I see that was a popular request. =)
<axyjo> hi all, how do I prevent init.d scripts  from  starting automatically? I've got a netbook that I use for browsing and some web-dev, so I'd like to prevent apache+mysql from running unless I start them manually
<tolpico> u2ix, apocalypt ubottu thanks
<bazhang> arreche, libeel2-2?
<llutz> axyjo: sudo update-rc.d -f >script< remove
<axyjo> llutz: thanks
<petran1368> 13pn6801av69
<bazhang> petran1368, ??
<arreche> bazhang: I don't know. is needed to compile nautilus-python
<bazhang> arreche, why do you need to compile that; what version of ubuntu are you on
<bazhang> arreche, assuming you mean python-nautilus
<arreche> bazhang: ubuntu karmic. I'm trying to compile nautilus using jhbuild
<bazhang> arreche, python-nautilus is in the repos
<arreche> bazhang: thanks. I'll try again after install that package
<Rizwaan> hi evrybdy..
<Rizwaan> i am a newbie to ubuntu..
<Rizwaan> just install and work fine until i install nvidia 190.53 driver..
<tolpico> Is there a manual of apt-get commands, or we have to just guess? May be a database where we can search by keywords?
<Rizwaan> can anyone help
<Yos> Hi Rizwaan
<Rizwaan> ??
<Rizwaan> hi yos
<bazhang> tolpico, sure there is
<clepto> hi i got a problem. i upgraded my windows vista to windows 7 on my dual boot ubuntu notebook and ofcourse it messed up grub so i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to repair it and it restored grub but with the old windows vista loader... and that wont boot windows 7... any help?
<bazhang> tolpico, using the man command in terminal
<r3d2_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<r3d2_> Sorry.
<r3d2_> Windows 7.
<clepto> dont be a hater
<Rizwaan> can anyone help...?
<bazhang> tolpico, in this case man apt-get
<clepto> sadly its my work laptop
<mmarc__> hi
<clepto> and if they knew i was running linux on it they would kill me
<mmarc__> what do we have in evolution about M$ Exchange 2007 support? Looks like evolution-api is not solving the problem.
<mmarc__> "The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector   supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only."
<r3d2_> Sorry. Got excited.
<clepto> sadly its my work laptop
<bazhang> clepto, windows 7 has a strange 100mb bootloader it installs, is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<clepto> and if they knew i was running linux on it they would kill me
<clepto> no
<clepto> its a fresh windows 7 install
<clepto> i already had ubuntu and vista on it
<clepto> but i had to delete the vista partition and install windows 7 over it
<bazhang> clepto, what version of ubuntu
<clepto> 9.10
<bazhang> clepto, did you upgrade or fresh install (ie is it grub2)
<clepto> yes its grub2
<tolpico> bazhang, thanks, yes its really helpful, but we need to enter the exact name we are looking for, in some cases when we don't exact command, is tehre a keyword tool which displays approximate results for what we are searching?
<bazhang> clepto, should be sudo update-grub to fix it
<Thijs> Merry christmas everyone
<aksci> i recovered a few files, using ntfsundelete, but they don't have their filenames! how do i know their original properties??
<Thijs> Question. How do i start the hardware drivers gui from CLI?
<clepto> ...
<bazhang> tolpico, if you could specify what you are looking for someone may know, reading the manual is also available in html form online
<clepto> bazhang: that was so easy its retarded...
<bazhang> clepto, it worked?
<clepto> wow
<clepto> yeah
<bazhang> great
<IdleOne> !cookie | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<clepto> output
<clepto> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Emry> :P I have samba installed on my linux box.. I am contemplating mounting an nfs share in the directory tree that samba points to in order to access it from windows, is that a good idea? :P
<clepto> so im assuming it did
<bazhang> clepto, be sure to boot into both to make sure though
<clepto> ill just have to reboot to see if it doesnt work ill be back
<clepto> if it did work merry christmas guys!
<bazhang> IdleOne, :)
<Psinetic> hey guys, i'm running Ubuntu 9.10 64bit. I'm trying to convert over to UbuntuCE, but it's giving me an error when i run the command lines they told me to run. any help please?
<Psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d115d9038
<m0rph1as> u two clepto
<Daughain> Can anyone tell me what file I need to edit for to get samba on an existing network?
<Thijs> Question. How do i start the hardware drivers gui from CLI? My computer freezes up at the administration menu, unless i install the proper ati drivers, but i need to get into that screen first
<Thijs> normally it would pop up at the right corner taskbar, but it doesn't
<Psinetic> rather slow in here tonight :S
<Psinetic> can someone help me with this please?
<Psinetic> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psinetic>   ubuntu-ce: Depends: wine-christian-repos but it is not going to be installed
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redonkulous> So can I get some help with GRUB2
<bazhang> redonkulous, what was the actual question
<redonkulous> Whenever I try to boot into Windows XP I am left with a black screen and a clinking cursor
<Daughain> Guess not.
<bazhang> redonkulous, which was installed first
<redonkulous> Windows
<redonkulous> XP is on sda1
<bazhang> redonkulous, and you updated grub?
<redonkulous> yeah
<haresh> hello need some help
<haresh> my when i plug in my mp3 it dose not read please help me thanks
<redonkulous> did you look in /media/?
<redonkulous> should be something like /sbd1/ or something
<haresh> i did
<haresh> how can i check by terminal  ?
<Psinetic> i'm about to fall asleep here, i'm just sitting here waiting on my girlfriend to get online for the next hour trying to get ubuntuce to finally install and keep getting the same error on it >_>
<redonkulous> hmm
<redonkulous> when I plug my flash drive in it shows up as a crazy named folder in /media/
<redonkulous> so it might not be sbd1 or whatever
<redonkulous> just plug in in and out and see what directory pops up
<haresh> for mine it dose nto shows up
<haresh> but it is charing the mp3
<redonkulous> so, bazhang, any ideas?
<redonkulous> on the grub2?
<sixtila2> 2nd time i get the same error- input out error maybe due to faulty cd- but its usb now- is it corrupt download?
<silver> redonkulous have you tried a sudo grub-mkconfig?
<redonkulous> nay I shall
<silver> does grub find the windows bootloader?
<redonkulous> no
<m0rph1as> silver, yes.
<redonkulous> that is my issue
<redonkulous> like it recognizes that windows is there
<haresh> please help me thnaks
<redonkulous> and makes the option to boot to it
<redonkulous> but it doesn't boot to it
<redonkulous> alright haresh, go into a partition editor and see if you can find your mp3 player in there
<redonkulous> if you can then it is connected and it is just a matter of finding where it is
<haresh> how do i go there ??
<Psinetic> so uh i guess out of the nearly 2200 people in this irc not a single one has any idea what ubuntuCE is and how to fix errors itgets?
<silver> redonkulous first try the grub-mkconfig, if this doesn't help put in your windows disk and do a fixmbr fixboot ...then windows will overwrite grub ...after that you have to install grub again via live-cd
<redonkulous> yeah I was hoping I wouldn't have to redo the mbr
<redonkulous> I did try the fixboot
<haresh> please guide me thanks
<redonkulous> I jsut did a mkconfig so I'll try that
<Thijs> Question. How do i start the hardware drivers gui from CLI? (Fresh install)My computer freezes up at the administration menu, unless i install the proper ati drivers, but i need to get into that screen first
<redonkulous> thanks
<Daughain> Has anyone else had issues after upgrading to 9.10, instead of doing a frwsh install?
<gui7> what's the best/easiest way to burn an iso to a disc?
<Thijs> brasero
<Thijs> gui7 brasero
<Psinetic> *sigh* screw it i'm going to bed >_>
<Dr_Willis> right click on iso.. burn to disk.. :)
<haresh> any oen please help me
<Daughain> Night, Psinetic
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  restate the question and see who can help.
<duffydack> hmm 4gig ram, used 1.1gb, and swap using 648k... whats that setting to make it use ram more.....
<Daughain> Think we have a shortage of people who can help this morning. =)
<Sensiva> Hello All, Did anyone received an error "Intel(0): No valid Modes" after rebooting the paste few days after upgrading?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  yep. That can be expected...
<haresh> i plug my mp3 in but its dose nto read but it is charging
<Daughain> Dr_Willis, Yup, tis the season.
<Dr_Willis> Im waiting for my wife to explode from the stress.
<Psinetic> Daughain, you're not supposed to tell me goodnight when i leave like that, but thanks anyways.
<Daughain> Sensiva, Ya might wanna try a fresh install. I ran across a bunch of issues with the upgrade, so far a fresh install has solved a lot of them.
<Daughain> Psinetic, Ok, so I am [polite, get over it. =)
<Psinetic> :P
<Sensiva> Daughain I meant apt-get upgrade not a release upgrade
<m0rph1as> Dr_Willis, sorry to hear that :/
<Sensiva> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Sensiva> humph
<Daughain> Sensiva, Ah, sorry, can help ya there.
<Sensiva> :\
<Sensiva> ty
<duffydack> whats that setting to make it use ram more.....
<gui7> brasero gave me this error: Session error : unknown (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2811)
<Pelo> m0rph1as, donT' be sorry,  she stuffed herself with candy last night , the kids are gonna love it
<Pelo> ;-)
<Dr_Willis> m0rph1as:  she does it every year..  then 'next year we are taking it easy for xmas....' she says..
 * Dr_Willis dosent see the point of her wrapping pressents when they are going to get opened in 30 min....
<m0rph1as> olry, i have an intel gpu and other than the bad emulation for windows games, it kicks ass with opengl
<mmarc__> hi, I've got a "The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector   supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only." error in evolution under Karmic. Installation of evolution-mapi does not help. Are there any other options to fix this issue?
<haresh> Dr_Willis, how care to help me ?
<m0rph1as> i think i get more FPS in OpenGL linux with X3100 than DirectX windows
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  i dont even kniow waht the problem is.,. and i may have to run at any time
<haresh> i plug my mp3 in but its dose nto read but it is charging
<Daughain> aresh; WHat kind of player?
 * Pelo tries to figure out away to present his problem in a consice manner
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  if you mean a mp3 player.  Check 'dmesg' output when you pkug it in - see if its seen as a usb 'drive' that you can access.. if thats the issue
<Daughain> Haresh, eve.
<haresh> i cant see man
<haresh> but it is charging
<Dr_Willis> the fact its charging.. means very little.. other then ya got power to it..
<Pelo> haresh, what is the model of your mp3 player ?
<haresh> creative zen
<Paddy_NI> haresh, they are simple to get working
<Paddy_NI> haresh, have you googled at all
<Daughain> Ok, I have a generic question....How many installs do I need to do before I need a reboot? =)
<Halex> Hey there and season greetings to all
<Daughain> Monring, Halex, and hapy XMas and all that.
<m0rph1as> my desktop is snowing!
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  installs of what?
<haresh> i need to rush
<haresh> cuz i am going oversea
 * m0rph1as loves compiz
<Dr_Willis> haresh:  when you first plugin the gizmo - check dmesg output about 5 sec later.. see if it mentions the device.
<Halex> I'd like to know if there is any method to diagnose my CD/DVD drive for any defects, cause it stopped working and I know t it a hardware issue , but I can't exactly pin-point the problem
<sixtila2> is the download file for karmic64 faulty? i got error second time
<haresh> no it dose not
<Halex> I know it is*
<sixtila2> while installing. it says inp/op error at 27%
<Daughain> sixtila2, I had no prob when I dl'ed it. Just got done with a second install of it to.
<Daughain> Try a different mirror?
<Halex> Daughain: Merry Christmas to you too
<sixtila2> different mirror means any other coumtry?
<Halex> About that issue of mine, is there anyone here I could ask?
<r3d2_> Halex. you could check the md5 checksum of what you downloaded to the provided md5
<Daughain> Depends on what options you have. May mean another country, may just mean one in another sate.
<Daughain> Halex; Is it even spinning?
<r3d2_> lol
<sixtila2> daughain could u send link of ur downloaded file- for amd64
<tolpico> I installed this (sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu) to open nautilus with super privileges. But how do I use it, I mean how do i open nautilus as su now?
<RainyLithuanian> hi, pc crashed during update and there are 2 packages damaged, how to recover them?
<Daughain> sixtila2, I dont have the link.....Just check ubuntu.com for sites.
<r3d2_> tolpico, you might have the option to own with gksudo when you right-click on stuff (i think)
<r3d2_> (open with)
<zhane> anyone did honeyd on ubuntu before?
<Halex> Daughain: The CD/DVD drive is faulty, it sometimes reads my audio CDs but sometimes it does not, and as for DVDs , they just won't run
<tolpico> r3d2_, "open with " dialog doesnt contain nautilus, are we supposed to enter custom command?
<sixtila2> what happens to ubuntu support after 2011
<BinaryMan> awesome
<Daughain> Halex; I can't help with that.
<BinaryMan> so, i wake up feeling like death
<BinaryMan> and apparently my girlfriend woke up all vomity and even more deathly than myself.
<BinaryMan> awesome christmas
<zhane> anyone playwith honeyd before?
<sixtila2> doughain can i check if a downloaded iso is ok, from within ubuntu
<om26er> !md5 | sixtila2
<ubottu> sixtila2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<markinhos> pessoal
<RainyLithuanian> I seriously need to recover pc for work
<RainyLithuanian> what to do after crash during update?
<Daughain> Ok, time to reinstall again. Later kidz.
<farhad> hello! i have installed ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix on my eee. i would like to know if there is a gui that automount a nfs share if i connect to a specific net (e.g. my home wlan).
<haresh> how guys any one can help me
<IdleOne> RainyLithuanian: try sudo apt-get install -f
<RainyLithuanian> ty
<andi_> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<farhad> i wrote to forum but nobody still answered me
<andi_> guys, how to auto mount ntfs partitions during start up? or boot
<tolpico> anders__, add them in fstab,
<Trox> hello
<markinhos> oi ubunteiros
<Trox> theres this gui that informs about new updates that comes with a fresh install of ubuntu
<Trox> whats it called ?
<r3d2_> Andi, you'll need to hit up /etc/fstab to auto mount a ntfs partition.
<tolpico> Trox, update manager
<r3d2_> Update Manager?
<Trox> whats the package called tolpico ?
<ssv1994> guys help, how to add a buddy in pidgin? Buddy is using ICQ
<farhad> andi_,  i read it. thank you very much. but if i am not on the right net of the nfs server? what does it happen?
<tolpico> Trox, its an app in System>administration>Update manager
<jaypur> ssv1994, wait i'll check this for you
<ssv1994> ok
<r3d2_> /usr/bin/update-manager
<Trox> im not using tolpico, thx anyways
<Trox> seems like its called update-manager-gnome
<Pelo> what replaces /etc/inittab in ubuntu ?
<andi_> r3d2_: i did try that, the partitions did mounted, but there's extra partitions with the name i give to the partitions in fstab.
<jaypur> ssv1994, you must have an icq acc. and add it on pidgin
<andi_> farhad ???
<abhi_> how to stop recent document listing in kubuntu?
<jaypur> ssv1994, once you have it, you'll add buddy and select the icq acc. to add
<ssv1994> I have an icq account on pidgin
<abhi_> i can do it under ubuntu via ubuntu-tweak
<lianimator> hi, if I uploaded a file to ubuntu one from the web interface, I cannot see the file in my local folder, should it be like this?
<jaypur> ssv1994, so, you go to
<abhi_> but dont know how to do it in kubuntu
<ssv1994> what to type in buddies username and aliase?
<jaypur> ssv1994, friends, add friends...
<abhi_> any info.?
<r3d2_> andi, I have no idea what you've got in /etc/fstab, and as such I've no idea how to help you.
<precrack> o.O
<ssv1994> where to typr his number?
<jaypur> ssv1994, at the buddies name i think you write his icq id, and make sure it will be add it on icq acc.
<jaypur> his number
<ssv1994> where to type his icq number?
<jaypur> ssv1994,  user name
<ssv1994> in username ar alise
<r3d2_> try /dev/null ;)
<abhi_> any help for me?
<jed3ani> ubuntu ROCKS
<precrack> anyone here on backtrack? ;p
<ssv1994> oh, there where is username I write his number
<andi_> r3d2, i erased what i change in fstab. But i remember using ntfs-3g for the type and « user,auto,rw » for the option. And i use the UUID for the ID. The name is folders in /media
<bazhang> precrack, support for backtrack in #remote-exploit NOT here
<jaypur> ssv1994, at his name you write his number
<farhad> andi_,  i read it. thank you very much. but if i am not on the right net of the nfs server? what does it happen?
<farhad> andi_,  sorry my net crashed
<precrack> It was a question lol..
<precrack> I don't need support but thanks :)
<bazhang> precrack, then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if no support needed
<r3d2_> andi - I'd get a clean fstab and just boot up, ubuntu should see the drives, and mount when you click them - at least that happens for me
<sixtila2> the hash returned by md5sum doesnt match any on the website
<sixtila2> is the iso faulty?
<r3d2_> Then whatever you've downloaded is corrupt, sixtila2
<r3d2_> or the md5 is wrong. More likely the DL is bad.
<bazhang> sixtila2, this is a direct download or a torrent download
<andi_> r3d2_: sure it does, but it needs your authorization every time you want to mount it. I'm in 9.10 btw, since in 9.04 there's no need for authorization to mount drives
<r3d2_> Not the end of the world, I've never md5 checked my iso before installing and life is good.
<sixtila2> bazhang direct, us mirror
<bazhang> sixtila2, then its corrupted if md5 does not match, perhaps try a torrent
<harry> m
<harry> witam
<sixtila2> thanks, i will try
<bazhang> !pl | harry
<ubottu> harry: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ionut> hi. does anyone knows if in a web server (linux) mysql stores all the logs that a user does ?
<r3d2_> andi, tried a shell script with mount /mnt/Windows /dev/sda1 credentials=.........
<r3d2_> ?
<sixtila2> even canadian mirror is corrupt:-(
<r3d2_> Damn Cannuks!
<jefriputra> hello
<r3d2_> six - two choices: Your downloads are corrupt, or everyone else is corrupt.
<r3d2_> Or their md5 checksums are rubbish.
<Zelest> With LVM, is it possible to have a raid5 setup with 1x750Gb and 2x500Gb (being 1TB in total with 500Gb parity data) .. and still be able to use the remaining 250Gb on the 750Gb disk for the actual system/OS?
<tolpico> r3d2_, open as administrator for nautilus appeared after restart, but its far below the menu, is there a way to arrange the entries in right click menu? Thanks.
<r3d2_> Spitting a single bit will throw the md5, it's nothing you'd want, but it might be something you can live with.
<r3d2_> topico - try gconf-editor
<arniokas> $ awk '{ print NR ' /etc/services}
<arniokas> awk: line 2: missing } near end of file
<arniokas> Wtf is wrong?
<acicula> misplaced ' ?
<arniokas> Whereto shoud I place it?
<r3d2_> You should have seen me spitting blood because I hadn't defined the static array I was going to use earlier. If I didn't assign each element a value, it wouldn't compile.
<Oasa> hi all
<acicula> idunno my awk is pretty rusty
<dahlerus> arniokas: what are you trying to do?
<iolo> hi
<pilif12p> i'm trying to installl my WUSB300N wifi thing on my 8.04 computer, it wont work... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772&highlight=wusb300n is what i tried
<hvgotcodes> merry xmas!!  whats the vi program that shows the files on the side?
<r3d2_> I'm writing a game for XBox Live Arcade - I'm going to sell it for the lowest amount I can, which is 200 points.
<pilif12p> the sudo ndiswrapper -i netmw245.inf doesn't work
<Oasa> veee eye.. is text editor.... hvgotes
<r3d2_> It'll take me 3 months to write, and I'll get back change from it.
<Oasa> merry xmas to u too
<r3d2_> I still think it's going to be a lot of fun :)
<ionut> how can i cancel all the log ( all that i've typed into my terminal on a host ) ?
<r3d2_> cancel all the log... hmmm
<arniokas> dahlerus I just tried to print out the nubmer of fields in each line of /etc/services
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, yes, but there is some plugin or something that shows a text based tree of files on the left so you can navigate around
<acicula> ionut: its stored in .bash_history
<arniokas> dahlerus it should be NF, not NR
<ionut> acicula: and from terminal can i cancel it ?
<dahlerus> arniokas: cat /etc/services | awk '{ print NF}'
<acicula> ionut: mind you the current session is updated on shell exit
<Oasa> yrah.. so wats d prob??
<acicula> ionut: so if you never want to log consider linking it to /dev/null or something
<acicula> ionut: its a file
<ionut> acicula:  i got it. so how can i cancel it ?
<acicula> ionut: you remove it?
<ionut> the log isn't stored in localhost
<r3d2_> Any of you want to go halves on a XBLA game - C# almost a must, a good head on your shoulders far more important.
<ionut> acicula: i want to remove it
<arniokas> dahlerus and how do i do it without pipe, using filepath`
<arniokas> ?
<Oasa> hvgtcodes : whats your problem?
<dahlerus> arniokas: awk '{ print NF}' /etc/services
<pilif12p> I can't get my server online now :(
<pilif12p> Help?
<r3d2_> Sh..t.. I'm going to have to do all of this myself, aren't I? It's going to be fun when it gets to avitar animation
<arniokas> dahlerus thx :)
<acicula> pilif12p: to generic, be more specific
<dahlerus> arniokas: but I think the comments might screw things up for you, maybe you want to filter them first
<Seeker`> !ot | r3d2_
<ubottu> r3d2_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> pilif12p: what is wrong, what are you trying to do, are you sure you are in the right channel to ask
<ssv1994> wha is windows-1215   ?
<ssv1994> what
<pilif12p> acicula: I'm trying to install a WUSB300N wireless adapter on my computer, it runs 8.04 and i can't get online with it...
<tolpico> r3d2_, couldn't find right click entry options in cinfig editor, btw are these settings stored in our home direcories, so that i can take a backup of home alone?
<r3d2_> Sorry, that was off-topic. No harm meant.
<r3d2_> tolpico - it'll be deep in the gconf registry for nautilus
<Oasa> !info debian
<ubottu> Package debian does not exist in karmic
<pilif12p> acicula: I can't do apt-get because i can't get online
<ssv1994> guys, what is windows-1215
<arniokas> dahler you're right
<andi_> r3d2_: you mean run the script at startup? Does it need sudo?
<Oasa> yeha... hw to add at startup pgms ??
<Oasa> how do i add a program in start up?
<r3d2_> andi - with the wrapper installer it should be an option when you right click, AFTER restart after installation.
<pilif12p> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Oasa> sorry for my broken english at the begining
<Pelo> ok guys, I've googled my heart out,   I'm suppose t put somethign in /etc/inittab but that doesn'T exist in ubuntu , supposedly it's been replaced by /etc/event.d  which I can'T find either , what replaced that ?
<Oasa> thank you pilif12p
<acicula> pilif12p: check if the hw is supported on the ubuntu wireless wiki, or try a recent ubuntu on a usb stick see if it supports the wireless?
<pilif12p> hw?
<rsk> HardWare
<r3d2_> andi - log out then back in to fire it up.
<pilif12p> acicula: http://cr.am/framed.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D530772&ref=driverguide# is waht i'm reading
<farhad> andi_,  i followed the howto you linked to me, but autofs does not work. can u help me?
<r3d2_> autofs? farhad - tell me what you're trying to achieve
<andi_> r3d2_: thanks...
<farhad> r3d2_,  i would like to automount a share nfs when i connect to my home wlan (or cabled lan)
<andi_> farhad: did i told u something?
<farhad> andi_ advised to me this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<farhad> i followed it but it doesn't work
<poseidon> I just got some money for my birthday and christmas and I want to get a new laptop before I graduate HS
<farhad> <andi_> !automount
<Oasa> pilif12p : tell me something that you think I doesnt know in ubuntu. .. i mean i want to learn new features... i am just enthusiastic.
<andi_> farhad: when did i advise you?
<farhad> andi_,  with the bot
<farhad> andi_,  it doesn't matter however
<andi_> farhad: actually, it's for me, maybe it's a interesting coincident. :)
<r3d2_> farhad - I've just looked at that howto, and it's not my forte, I'm sorry - I don't know how you can fix it bish/bash/bosh :)
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, I am asking what is the name of the plugin for vi that shows the fs tree so you can select files to open while working in vi
<farhad> r3d2_,  do u know a gui?
<r3d2_> As long as you can get the the drives, it's not a high priority - sorry I couldn't help more
<ubunteezj> hi, i have a question.. i don't know how to create a windows 7 usb from ubuntu with the iso.. is there a way?
<r3d2_> Sorry, no,
<ubunteezj> i cant extract the iso, the format doesnt seem to be supported in ubuntu
<r3d2_> I can help you connect to drives, but fstab should be the way to get access
<Oasa> hvgotcodes  : are you talking about VI improved ?
<Oasa> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, no
<hvgotcodes> sigh ill try google ;)
<andi_> google is love
<poseidon> hvgotcodes, have you tried #vim?
<Oasa> hvgotcodes: I am sorry.....
<ubunteezj> google doesnt love me then :S
<dahlerus> hvgotcodes: :e . doesn't work?
<ubunteezj> there are no guides :/
<Oasa> hvgtcodes: you were talking about :e ??
<ubunteezj> lol i said "windows" are ppl are staying away from me
<ubunteezj> and its not even for me
<r3d2_> hehe
<Oasa> hvgtcodes: try vim-gnome package i dont actually understand what you are talking.
<sunil> hai any one can help me
<r3d2_> I made my wife use linux for a month. She didn't like it for good reasons:
<r3d2_> FarmTown wouldn't play properly (advanced flash in firefox)
<ubunteezj> i cant figure this out
<Oasa> r3d2 : why?
<r3d2_> mirc wasn't as nice (because xchat isn't)
<Oasa> r3d2_ : okay ... lol
<r3d2_> And she just didn't like it.
<Oasa> r3d2: are you a linux professional?
<rsk> ofcourse she wont like it r3d2_ if you make her use it
<hvgotcodes> dahlerus, is that a dot e space period?
<Oasa> ALL : Can any one teach me/show me/guide me about advanced programming.
<rsk> r3d2_, the mindset if you _want_ to try it is another thing
<hvgotcodes> i mean colon e
<Oasa> yes hvgtcodes
<hvgotcodes> does nothing for me
<r3d2_> No, I'm not a linux professional, I just MAKE HER HURT ;)
<rsk> Oasa, define advanced programming
<sunil> is any one there to help me
<r3d2_> Tsk.. I like linux, it just wouldn't play ball for her, fair enough.
<dahlerus> hvgotcodes: you press ESC, then colon e space .
<refreshFSN> hello #ubuntu. anyone uses amarok 2.2 and some kind of 'noyplaying' script in irssi or similar?
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, ah i think thats it.  now i just need to get it to be on the left
<hvgotcodes> and always there
<r3d2_> RhythmBox.
<Oasa> hvgtcodes: so you got it.
<dahlerus> hvgotcodes: or instead of the dot, you can use the name of a directory you want to browse
<Oasa> ﻿rsk : i dont know . I know something anything after that it is all advanced for me.
<r3d2_> RhythmBox is the ONLY piece of software than can handle 400GB of mp3s in various formats over a network.
<pilif12p> Oasa: I came for help...
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, almost, i saw someone who had it available permanently
<rsk> Oasa, i can't understand your sentance
<r3d2_> I've tried stacks of things
<rsk> sorry
<r3d2_> WinAMP dies.
<refreshFSN> r3d2_: so you dont use amarok. ok
<r3d2_> SongBird dies.
<r3d2_> Amarok dies.
<hvgotcodes> dahlerus, yes
<Oasa> hvgotcodes: So that is actually you are talking about but you want it to be permanent eh?
<sunil> my ubuntu is not working properly
<Oasa> hvgtcodes : rather than man try vi : help and see if it helps
<Oasa> what wrong sunil?
<ubunteezj> hi, i have a question.. i don't know how to create a windows 7 usb from ubuntu with the iso.. is there a way?
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, yes, the screen is split, and on the left is that selector, and on the right is the buffer you are editing
<r3d2_> RhythmBox is the only thing I know that can handle a large stack of mp3s, over a network, with some (likely) corrupt id3 tags
 * Pelo would like to take a minute to wish his sister-in-law a happy birthday
<sunil> in my computer there are many 9.04 versons how to remove all those and re-install again
<Oasa> hvgotcodes: Okay. so thats what you want right?
<sunil> yah
<sunil> can you help me
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, sure thanx
<jmyers> Anyone aware of an alternative to iTunes for the ipod touch yet?
<Pelo> sunil, do you just mean old kernels ?
<bastidrazor> sunil: when you are in the partition editor part of the install. choose to format the partition. that will get rid of them all
<Oasa> hvgotcodes: YOu got it?
<joshyfluff> Still need tablet help ; ;
<Oasa> rsk : I dont know how to define adva ced programming. I meant anything i dont know is advanced for me.
<luizbag> I think sunil just wanna get rid of old kernels
<Frx> hello.
<hvgotcodes> Oasa, not yet but ill figure it out
<sunil> but i have xp also
<rsk> Oasa, google howto learn C coding
<r3d2_> I won't buy an iPod, because I'm a prick, also, because I hate DRM.
<Oasa> hvgotcodes: try :help in vi its more useful than man.
<joshyfluff> Has anyone managed to get a wacom bamboo tablet working in 9.10?
<luizbag> sunil, check the synaptic for the linux kernels version you have installed
<jmyers> r3d2_: I had the ipod touch before I had Ubuntu. hehe
<Oasa> rsk: I want a human. I mean i have been doing that.
<BluesKaj> Merry Christamas To All ! :>)
<Oasa> rsk: I learnt till Pointers and DMA.
<joshyfluff> To you too ^^
<luizbag> and uninstall the ones you don't need anymore
<ubunteezj> hi, i have a question.. i don't know how to create a windows 7 usb from ubuntu with the iso.. is there a way?
<Frx> is there some tool to check for the best sources in terms of speed and latency ?
<BluesKaj> Merry Christamas To All ! :>)
<BluesKaj> oops
<rsk> Oasa, i guess you can hire a teacher of some sorts
<Frx> using one atm just because it has low latency , but seems to have very poor speeds
<Frx> any suggestions ?
<vic> Merry xmas
<Oasa> rsk: lol
<Pranav> Why cant I do "man 2 open" ?
<Pelo> sunil, just do a clean install of ubuntu
<Frx> should i go testing them one by one manually ?
<r3d2_> jmyers - they're sweet devices, don't get me wrong, they're just wrapped in DRM, and I don't want it. I've got a 4GB Samsung mp3 player, and it's like 2mm thick, and sweet as hell
<joshyfluff> Meh
<Oasa> ubunteez: What do you mean?
<sunil> i am very new to ubuntu can you tell me in steps
<Oasa> Does any one know how to partition a USB into two ? fdisk only ?
<r3d2_> gparted?
<ubunteezj> i have the windows 7 iso and would like to make it into a bootable usb key
<joshyfluff> Good luck with that
<ubunteezj> its for another computer
<rsk> ubunteezj, ask in #windows
<ubunteezj> yeah but im doing it in ubuntu
<Oasa> r3d2_: is that t o me?
<rsk> it's not possible
<ubunteezj> ppl in #windows cant help me with that
<Pelo> sunil, first backup your important data to a dvd or a cd or something,  then put in the ubuntu install cd and reboot, follow the instrucitons to install
<r3d2_> I have a donkey, I'd like to make it into a bootable high-rise building..
<Oasa> ubunteezj :its not possible as far as i can say.
<ubunteezj> whattt
<ubunteezj> really?
<Oasa> sunil : what actually is your problem
<rsk> yes really
<r3d2_> Really, really.
<ubunteezj> wow being a tech with linux sucks
<Oasa> ubunteezj: Windows 7 cant be run from usb like other os (chrome)
<trap2> Please, someone help me, I need to know help on system calls. I started with "man 2 open" but it says undocumented
<ubunteezj> a tech is all about installing windows
<rsk> ubunteezj, you can't do it in windows either
<rsk> ubunteezj, why blaim that on linux?
<ubunteezj> rsk yes i can
<rsk> right then do that
<ubunteezj> rsk microsoft even released a too to do it.
<r3d2_> I love fixing my parents windows pcs. It's awesome.
<joshyfluff> Go on then, pics or GTFO :D#
<rsk> right then do that
<ubunteezj> i dont have a pc with windows
<sunil> if i do in that manner is it required to re-install xp and ubuntu once again
<rsk> yea thoose are hard to find...
<Oasa> r3d2 : lol
<rsk> :)
<ubunteezj> im counting on linux to help me with that
<r3d2_> I do insist on remote adminsistration though.
<trap2> Although "man 2 intro" works, how can I find help on specific kind of system call
<joshyfluff> A badger :V
<Oasa> sunil : You dont have to. Just Put your bootable Ubuntu and go for live session
<Oasa> then diskpart and format your old ubuntu and reinstall it
<ubunteezj> lol no wonder linux isnt as popular, support sucks!
<tolpico> ubunteezj, you dont pay, so its not support
<anonbadger> don't feed the inept computer user
<Oasa> ubunteezj: You can create a bootable usb from which you can install 7. but i dont know if you can create a running windows 7
<Sahkolihaa> Windows 7 on a USB? Yeouch on performance right there.
<sunil> can you suggest how to master linux perfectly
<adalal> ubunteezj: you have support for linux os like suse
<r3d2_> That would hurt.
 * captivus yawns at the troll's meagre attempts
<ubunteezj> Oasa, how can u create a usb key from the iso in ubuntu? the format cant be read
<r3d2_> I know how to master linux.
<anonbadger> sunil: time,effort, rtceading,doing, e
 * joshyfluff talks about himself in third person ":3"
<bastidrazor> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  sunil
<adalal> ubunteezj: which is why you pay for those
<Oasa> ubunteezj: Can you explain what actually you want to do.
<r3d2_> I've been working on it for the last 10 years, I happen to use it day-in, day-out - I find it helps a lot.
<farhad> can anybody help me with automount?
<adalal> farhad: what's the problem?
<Oasa> ﻿sunil : READ READ READ TRY TRY TRY thats the solution.
<ubunteezj> i want to create a Bootable Windows 7 installation on the USB key so i can install it on another PC.
<joshyfluff> I've been on it for 2 years ; ;
<ubunteezj> i have the iso file and the empty usb key
<r3d2_> SPOT ON:  READ READ READ TRY TRY TRY thats the solution.
<farhad> adalal,  i resolved. automount does not parse /etc/auto.* files if they are +x
<r3d2_> linux is NOT as easy as Windows - sometimes it WON'T play ball, but you can always MAKE it.
<anonbadger> I have an HP dv6 and installed ubuntu on it. I get no sound The forum mentions disabling modem drivers. How do I do that?
<adalal> ubunteezj: sound a bit absurd, because you need licensing and all... but here u go http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<joshyfluff> Oh, question: In order to do something, I need to add lines to my Xorg.conf. However, 9.10 seems to have an empty Xorg.conf, and if I add anything to it, it screws everything up. What do I do now?
<Oasa> ubuntueezj: and
<ubunteezj> lol adalal, im using ubuntu
<ubunteezj> i need a ubuntu guide
<r3d2_>  READ READ READ TRY TRY TRY thats the solution. =D
<Sahkolihaa> ubunteezj: How is Ubuntu going to know how to install Windows to a USB drive?
<r3d2_> I'm just gonna keep that in the copy line :)
<ubunteezj> LOL
<ubunteezj> not INSTALL
<ubunteezj> copy
<ubunteezj> copy the iso file to the usb drive so i cant become bootable like a cd
<joshyfluff> I have read read read and tried tried tried but to no avail ; ;
<ubunteezj> *it can
<r3d2_> In order to do WHAT you need to mod yor xorg.conf?
<anonbadger> right make the usb drive the installer
<Sahkolihaa> You can't copy the iso directly - you'd have to extract it's contents to the USB drive.
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, In order to use trhis wacom bamboo tablet
<adalal> ubunteezj: how about just copy and pasting every file? tried that?
<r3d2_> joshyfluff - so mod away - what happens?
<ubunteezj> adalal i can't the iso file is another format
<ubunteezj> ubuntu cant extract it
<Sahkolihaa> ubunteezj: Get your DVD and extract it directly from the disc?
<adalal> ubunteezj: what format is it?
<Sahkolihaa> copy, rather.
<ubunteezj> lol my computer doesnt have a dvd drive
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, well, The GUI goes out when I go to log in, instead of having the shiny blippy thing and the login screen I get a terminal, and no way of getting onto the f7 bit ; ;
<r3d2_> joshy, tried ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your main tty?
<anonbadger> I have an HP dv6 and installed ubuntu on it. I get no sound The forum mentions disabling modem drivers. How do I do that?
<ubunteezj> -ISO-13346
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, yes, about 4 times
<r3d2_> no dice?
<joshyfluff> No dice. :I
<tolpico> ubunteezj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216934  try renaming it .iso and follow the steps in that thread, it might help
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, it also says that people who have no xorg.conf should have it work flawlessly, which mine doesn't.
<r3d2_> hmmm... you prolly need some nice xorg parameters...
<r3d2_> I used to have to tell x NOT to grab new devices when I was using a xbox 360 controller....
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, http://audiophysical.squarespace.com/blog/2009/1/6/using-bamboo-wacom-in-ubuntu-is-a-12-step-program.html Says what I have been trying to do
<ubunteezj> tolpico, same thing... doent work... and the file is not corrupt
<adalal> ubunteezj: also linux assumes it to be iso9660, this page would help you http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?p=8492
<Oasa> i want help.
<r3d2_> Try the NOGRAB part from this: http://r3dux.org/?p=35
<Oasa> i would like to know whether my infrared port work.
<ubunteezj> adalal, thanks ill try that
<r3d2_> joshy, if I can't help, I can't help - but I have blogged how to stop x from grabbing your device
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, What would I put instead of xbox?
<ubunteezj> brb
<joshyfluff> r3d2_,  it is no biggie if you can't help, thanks for trying :D
<Oasa> how to check if my infrared port's driver are loaded in ubuntu?
<sunil> may i know what is synaptic of linux?
<chuckf> Merry Christmas All!
<joshyfluff> You too :D
<adalal> You too chuckf
<Oasa> sunil : Synaptic is package manager like ADD/REmove programs of windows
<adalal> sunil: synaptic is a gui that shows all the files and descriptions
<unop> !apt | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bastidrazor> !synaptic | sunil ..check this guide
<ubottu> sunil ..check this guide: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<r3d2_> joshy - linux used to grab the mouse cursor when you'd put in a xbox controller, so that's all I can help with (stopping it grabbing) - no worries :)
<adalal> sunil: all the programs in the added repositories will be there
<adalal> sunil: you can ADD (literally unlike windows) or remove programs
<Oasa> sunil: THe best thing about synaptic it contains many package names even those which arent installed are also there so that you can ADD programs..
<joshyfluff> r3d2_,  I need it to grab the cursor, it controls the mouse D:
<joshyfluff> the tablet, that is
<soulkeeper> can someone help me install eclipse on karmic
<r3d2_> I need to go back in time and stay with a girl called Anne :D
<r3d2_> Life, eh?
<sunil> how to install other softwares like ECLIPSE
<joshyfluff> :D
<Seeker`> r3d2_: please stop with the offtopic
<joshyfluff> There is a topic? :O
<bastidrazor> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<r3d2_> Sorry, Seeker. My life is ONLY and EVER about linux.
<soulkeeper> i did the sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Seeker`> joshyfluff: support
<Numerati> What are the best Ubuntu Christmas apps to install?
<joshyfluff> Aah, thankyou
<Oasa> what was the process manager of ubuntu lol i forgot it... i mean whats the gui of ps -x ?
<Seeker`> r3d2_: you can talk about other stuff, just not in this channel
<soulkeeper> but i need to have eclipse-cdt installed
<r3d2_> ?
<adalal> sunil: it's probably in the repository, or try sudo apt-get install eclipse
<r3d2_> So what do you want of me?
<adalal> sunil: on the terminal
<r3d2_> Do you want me to help people if I'm able to?
<r3d2_> Or ?
<Numerati> What are the best Ubuntu Christmas apps to install?
<anonbadger> yes
<anonbadger> help
<joshyfluff> r3d2_, we could be all badman and totally PM and talk about random stuff :O
<adalal> Oasa: system monitor
<Oasa> thanks adalal
<r3d2_> Okay.
<Oasa> no adalal its not
<Seeker`> r3d2_: in this channel, help people if you are able, and stop the offtopic chatter
<Seeker`> i've already told you about #ubuntu-offtopic once today
<r3d2_> Look - sorry. It's been an interesting night for me. I understand that should not translate to this channel.
<Oasa> adalal yeah you were right.
<soulkeeper> im lost here
<adalal> lol @ Oasa
<Numerati> r3dux What are the best Ubuntu Christmas apps to install?
<Numerati> r3d2_ What are the best Ubuntu Christmas apps to install?
<soulkeeper> could some1 tell me my there is a eclipse folder in /usr/lib
<soulkeeper> when i uninstalled it
<soulkeeper> i need to installed eclipse-cdt
<r3d2_> That would be offtopic Numerati ;)
<Oasa> adalal what i actually asked was the exec name... so that i can open it from alt+f2
<Numerati> r3d2_ it is Ubuntu related, you silly little man
<Supersaiyan_IV> Numerati, compiz snowflake effect
<Oasa> adalal r3d2 or any one else ... how to check if my IR is working
<Numerati> Supersaiyan_IV thank you very much
<adalal> Oasa: gnome-system-monitor
<kitaz> sveiki
<Oasa> i figured it out thanx adalal.
<sunil> i got  Couldn't find package eclipse after running sudo apt-get install eclipse on my terminal
<adalal> Oasa: tried lspci?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Numerati, it can be enabled in compizconfig settings manager
<adalal> oasa to see if it's being picked up?
<Oasa> !ispci
<r3d2_> I'm going to have a cigarette, and come back with a really good list of software.
<Numerati> Supersaiyan_IV thank you, I am doing so immediately
<adalal> Oasa: sudo lspci
<Oasa> oooh LS PCI okay
<adalal> r3d2_: lol, im going out for one as well :P
<soulkeeper> well how do i remove the eclipse folder in /usr/lib
<joshyfluff> I'm too young to smoke ; ;
<Oasa> adalal : What will be the name? i cant see IRda port
<adalal> Oasa: paste the output to pastebin.com and give me the link
<luite> is it possible to have a usable windows 2003 vm in ubuntu 9.10 using kvm? using raw images or lvm cause the vm not to boot (unknown hard error), qcow2 is so excruciatingly slow that it's unusable for vm's that do a fair bit of disk access
<vadi01> guys how do i get these monitors located on the lest
<vadi01> left
<vadi01> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/89831-1.jpg
<Numerati> joshyfluff I want you to promise you'll never start
<Numerati> joshyfluff promise!
 * joshyfluff promises ":l"
<Numerati> I'm going to accept that
<adalal> Oasa: alternatively, install gnome-device-manager, and see if you can locate it there
<kitaz> #ubuntu-lt
<Oasa> okay adalal.
<vadi01> please tell me how to load the monitors located on the left of this screenshot. http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/89831-1.jpg
<vadi01> whats the name of the program
<adalal> Oasa: if you need me to go through paste the output to 'sudo lspci' on pastebin, and give me a link here, and one in my PM if i dont respond :)
<joshyfluff> I told bamboo I was left handed and it put me as right anyway ; ;
<joshyfluff> Silly windows 7 :D
<rdeshpande> yo dudes
<m0rph1as> lol win 7.  the only thing its good for is gaming :/
<vadi01> adalal, can you help me?
<Andre> m0rph1as: do you use photoshop and autocad in linux?
<vadi01> with my issue above
<rdeshpande> i have sun-java6-jre installed, and i have the alternatives set up, but for some reason everytime i try to install solr it tries to install gcj. any ideas?
<Andre> m0rph1as: or catwalk, protools?
<adalal> vadi01: let me read
<m0rph1as> andre, I have used photoshop cs3 once in linux yes...
<m0rph1as> but not hardcore... i mainly stick with GIMP as much as possible
<Andre> m0rph1as: was it wine or emulated?
<bastidrazor> vadi01: it looks like some form of conky, but i'm not sure
<Oasa> adalal : if my IRDA is working fine..... I would like to make myself a remote can you help me on that?
<vadi01> bastidrazor, k thanks
<adalal> vadi01: what do you mean? physical monitors? or virtual desktops?
<m0rph1as> WINE... but it was a pain, needs a combination of dll files.
<Andre> m0rph1as: i take it everything functioned as well as running it natively in windows then
<adalal> Oasa: i can give you limited support on that, but sure
<m0rph1as> for the most part yes.  im just not much of a graphics designer though, did it for testing.
<vadi01> adalal: physical monitors
<petsounds> vadi01, that's just screenlets
<Supersaiyan_IV> Where did "compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported" disappear in 9.10 ?
<vadi01> petsounds, thanks!
<Oasa> okay adalal can i have your email id.
<r3d2_> I'm not much of a graphic designer, but I set graphic design problems for my students. And sometimes they rock it.
<r3d2_> Supersaiyan_IV, are you unhappy with compiz in 9.10?
<Supersaiyan_IV> r3d2_, no I am asking a question
<r3d2_> As was I - no worries :)
<adalal> vadi01: i dont exactly understand what the problem is
<vadi01> adalal, its ok i sorted it
<Supersaiyan_IV> r3d2_, i know the "compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported" is in the ppa, but there is no reason stated as to why it isn't in the repositories
<adalal> vadi01: cool, what theme is that anyways?
<r3d2_> compiz has been very well behaved in 9.10 in my experience. It WILL fall over, given time, and throw all your windows to a single window, but that's not the end of the world.
<Daughain> And again.....
<r3d2_> I set things back to metacity before I use a lot of Open Office because I've found that trips it up
<r3d2_> but apart from that, compiz is minty goodness.
<ubunteez> thts what she said
<r3d2_> hehe
<DNS777> happy holidays @ all
<ubunteez> so now i copied the iso file to the usb key
<ubunteez> but now its not bootable
<r3d2_> If your bios will boot from USB
<r3d2_> Also, NO.
<ubunteez> my bios will boot from it but i copied windows 7 iso to the usb directly
<r3d2_> You can't just chuck an ISO on a USB stick. You'd need to extract the contents of the iso, at minimum.
<ubunteez> i didnt copy the iso i extracted it to the usb
<r3d2_> Ah, more like it :)
<ubunteez> but its not bootable... does ubuntu have an app to make it bootable for the windows install?
<petsounds> please use usb startup disk creator or unetbootin
<vadi01> adalal, http://www.techiesouls.com/2008/11/27/collection-of-50-best-looking-linux-gnomeubuntu-themes-to-download/
<adalal> ubunteez: as far as i'm aware, that's gonna b difficult, cuz of the way windows structures the install
<adwyn> hello, and Happy Christmas everyone. Anyone know what "Bios bootup message" in Xorg.0.log refers to?
<adalal> vadi01: thanks
<r3d2_> It means that you've been very naughty this year, adalal ;)
<adalal> ubunteez: it helps them reduce fraud
<adalal> r3d2_: how's that?
<ubunteez> so i cant make the windows 7 usb key bootable from ubuntu?
<adalal> r3d2_: and you know nothin of me hehehe
<ubunteez> adalal, he checked your porn
<adalal> ubunteez: would be one hell of a task, ur better off buying a usb cd drive
<r3d2_> adalal - just a joke.
<adalal> ubunteez: sigh, if only i did, having a gf helps u know :P
<adalal> dw
<Daughain> anyone know where in mozilla I can find the bookmarks file?
<adalal> Daughain: u mean firefox?
<anonbadger> yeah a $20 usb cd drive is a work around
<adalal> Daughain: it stores it as a database, under .mozilla/firefox/ ... well, that's for firefox
<r3d2_> Daughain - just export 'em as .json
<Daughain> Ya, that much Iknow, which file is it? =)
<r3d2_> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<poseidon> thinking of getting one of these http://tinyurl.com/ygdtrs2
<poseidon> any opinions?
<adalal> Daughain: if you want backups, firefox creates them under .mozilla/firefox/<profile>/bookmarkbackups/
<r3d2_> Yes - don't.
<r3d2_> URL shorteners are the beginning of the end.
<ubunteez> damn this sucks
<r3d2_> As soon as your URL shortener of choices dies - all your links die.
<adalal> lol they are, why bother with them? unless you're tryin to really hide something
<adalal> ubunteez: look up if they have usb image torrents of win 7 im sure people have it out there
<r3d2_> It's BITROT - don't do it.
<Snausages> r3d2_: for fun I was working on a script that would put an url through a chain of those, just to see how many redirects was enough
<ubunteez> adalal, what if i install windows 7 on a virtual box and create the usb key fro mthere?
<r3d2_> lol Snausages
<r3d2_> How far did it go?
<Snausages> r3d2_: different browsers did it different ways...  firefox would hold it through 8 or 9
<ubunteez> are the usb keys on a virtual box read the same way?
<adalal> ubunteez: not a bad plan at all, but best of luck spending the next 2 hours doing that
<ubunteez> lol
<ubunteez> no choice for the momenty
<ubunteez> thanks for the help
<adalal> or longer .. much much longer
<adalal> yeah
<Snausages> r3d2_: plus bonus wear leveling on the urls...  they would run out of short urls at the same rate
<r3d2_> Snausages, I applaud your curiosity :) But damn! That would break super-soon :)
<Snausages> r3d2_: perfect for the most sensitive information....  makes people get it while it's hot
<r3d2_> I don't know enough about url-shortener time-outs... 8 characters is, 8 factorial, so quite a bit
<adalal> lol, much more than 8!
<r3d2_> I've read a bit about the coming bit-rot apocolypse, and I don't agree,
<r3d2_> No, 8!, that's how many digits exist to work with. Math is math.
<adalal> well, that's assuming 8! are only numericals..
<r3d2_> You have to use the alphabet
<adalal> they can be any characters :S
<r3d2_> I see what you meant
<adalal> ah
<r3d2_> Yup - get ya
<r3d2_> So, 36 characters (0 to 9, A to Z) - now assume you have 8 characters, from the prev, that would be....
<r3d2_> I have no idea, I can only work out percentages for each character
<r3d2_> I was never as good at math as I wanted to be, and it'd been 18 years since I practiced.
<anonbadger> working out unique combos?
<r3d2_> I can break it up, chance by chance simple - I'm no good for anything more than that.
<adalal> yup
<airstrike> so, for some reason, whenever i set a static ip (instead of dhcp) on my network manager, i get VERY slow DNS lookups. what gives?
<adalal> for a 8 character code, it'd b 36^8
<r3d2_> airstrike - I changed my DNS the other day by choice.
<Joe__> need some help with an upgrade to 9.10  I use mdadm and now two of my arrarys won't activate after the upgrade
<Daughain> So much for that......Now on to samba......
<adalal> talking of which, which dns would you suggest?
<Joe__> mdadm -As says no devices found for both of them
<airstrike> r3d2_: i've tried different servers, but they are all still very slow
<adalal> im setting up my own, but i need a forwarder
<adalal> google is SLOWW
<stygian> hi, i did the "Try to fix the x server" thing in recovery mode.  How do I revert to the original configurations?
<anonbadger> 36x35x34x33x32x31x30x29
<kain_> does anyone know how go get an ipod touch to work in ubuntu?
<comatoast> hi i need help
<comatoast> :[
<adalal> stygian: that is the original config :P
<airstrike> r3d2_: I've tried OpenDNS, Google, and my ISP..
<r3d2_> I ran a program called netstrike or something, and it checks all the DNS servers around you, and picks the best - you can then use the fastest DNS, or not.
<stygian> hm
<adalal> kain_: plug it in, and turn on rhythmbox
<kain_> k i'll try
<airstrike> r3d2_: i'll try that
<zauk> can someone link me to yesterday's log of this channel? I can't seem to find it.
<anonbadger> kain_: use floola to put media on it
<adalal> google was slow, i didn't know how to configure to search with google in opendns
<r3d2_> airstrike - this is a long url - I hope I don't get kicked:
<adalal> and well, i dont want to use virgin media dns, it's annoying
<r3d2_> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/find-the-fastest-dns-to-optimize-your-internet-speed-with-namebench/
<airstrike> not that long, it seems :) thanks!
<llutz> adalal: isn't it (36^8)-1 ?
<r3d2_> I should have just said namebench, really - shouldn't I?
<adalal> llutz: why the -1?
<llutz> adalal: theres no zero
<Swag> Ummm can i get some help?
<Swag> Ummm can i get some help??
<r3d2_> Umm, can you ask a question?
<Swag> please
<r3d2_> No. Really.
<Swag> sorry i didnt mean to type that twice :[
<adalal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r3d2_> Ask a question.
<r3d2_> lol
<Swag> lol my hardrive isnt supported with ubuntu
<anonbadger> A question. Ask one.
<adalal> llutz: no zero?
<Swag> wat do
<Swag> my external
<Swag> and my internet isnt ither
<adalal> Swag: what hd is it?
<llutz> adalal: arg, i'm wrong, forget me
<Swag> i use cricket internet satalight
<r3d2_> My internal and my external.
<adalal> dont worry
<r3d2_> Blue.
<r3d2_> Seventeen.
<Swag> seagate adala
<anonbadger> Swag what type of modem is it?
<Swag> adalal*
<Swag> seagate 250gb
<kain_> adalal : i opened rhythmbox but i don't see my ipdo
<adalal> Swag, if it's a sata, it should work..
<anonbadger> Swag type sudo fdisk -l
<adalal> kain_: which ipod is it again?
<hoelk> histo, im looking for a simpl ebackup/sync program for copying a folder from HD1 to HD2. Not bidirection; HD2 should always be brought to the state of HD1
<kain_> ipod touch
<Swag> im not on ubuntu yet
<Swag> im about to make the switch
<Swag> and i have 2 problums
<adalal> Swag: how are you sure it doesn't work then?
<Swag> that i need to fix b4 i do
<Swag> ]becuz i used a vert machine
<anonbadger> Just install ubuntu alongside windows
<r3d2_> This is amazing.
<anonbadger> and figure it out then
<Swag> to see what worked and didnt :]
<anonbadger> hmmm
<Swag> Also my cricket internet modem isnt working for ubuntu
<adalal> Swag: that's probably gotta do with your virtualbox, install a wubi version of ubuntu and then try it
<Swag> witch unfortinatly is my sorce of internet
<anonbadger> what type of modem?
<gui7> any better way than brasero to burn an iso?
<Swag> well i have also had these problums on my buddies computer with ubuntu
<r3d2_> Any type, or use k3b
<Swag> hang on
<AlexIte> Get a free cd
<Swag> lemme get a pic of the modem
<r3d2_> k3b is nice enough.
<anonbadger> put a cd in a fire
<anonbadger> and help homeless people get warm
<r3d2_> It'll burn cds of mp3s than brasero won't.
<Daughain> ANyone know the path to edit the smb.conf?
<adalal> kain_: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/use-iphone-and-ipod-touch-for-ubuntu-810/
<r3d2_> anonbadger - homeless people don't have awsome fire-based cd-players...
<Swag> anonbadger
<Swag> http://images03.olx.com/ui/3/37/97/51873097_2.jpg
<Swag> thats the modem
<r3d2_> locate smb.conf
<r3d2_> ffs
<anonbadger>  /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<adalal> Daughain: try man samba, it has all the instructions there
<anonbadger> lol Swag
<anonbadger> nice picture
<adalal> Swag: what's the make and model? what does it connect with? ethernet or usb?
<adalal> Swag: pictures dont help
<milly> Hello
<AlexIte> sometimes they do
<adalal> hello
<r3d2_> Pictures help.
<sixtila> just switched to ubuntu64, the software center doesnt seem to work!
<totam> hello
<milly> someone want to chat?
<sixtila> cant install anything
<adalal> very few times really.. but it's easier to work with facts :P
<totam> I have a question
<Swag> it connects with satalight :3
<r3d2_> Ubuntu doesn't work. Get over it.
<Swag> and i dont know the make and model number cuz well the modem gets really fing hot
<anonbadger> Swag what type of cable does it connect to your PC with?
<Swag> and it all fadded away :[
<Swag> usb
<AlexIte> look on the bottem of the modem
<totam> how can we know the admin of a channel in irc
<Daughain> Thanks all.,
<r3d2_> It used to be a real tough day to get linux to run a software modem, I hope you never have that issue.
<velcroshooz> is there a way to move the osd notifier in 9.10? its like halfway down my desktop
<Swag> theres no bottom lol, It has it all on the backside of it. it just doesnt work with anything linux ;/ and its shitty i hate it and i need new net
<anonbadger> I use a wireless 3G modem from usb
<anonbadger> shit's SO cash
<Swag> you use a wireless 3g modem?
<Snausages> r3d2_: both of my usb modems worked perfectly on karmic- I was impressed.
<anonbadger> yep
<AlexIte> usb is harder to set up,at least for me
<anonbadger> in Ubuntu
<Swag> humm
<Swag> well i called up cricket support
<adalal> i use my phone as a 3g modem half the time
<Swag> and they pretty much told me i was fucked
<anonbadger> in 8.10 I had to hack ubuntu to get it to work
<anonbadger> now it just works
<adalal> and the other half of i used my 50 mbit :P
<adalal> yea..
<adalal> use*
<Swag> so i jsut works on they new ubutnu
<sixtila> just found out i have no sound!
<anonbadger> yes
<AlexIte> adalal:whats your isp?
<anonbadger> It just works.
<Swag> humm lemme duel install and try it out on the new ubuntu
<Dreaman> весела коледа хакери :)
<sixtila> i had no problem with audio in 32, in 64 i dont have sound
<Swag> thanks for they help :3
<AlexIte> *whos your isp
<adalal> AlexIte: virgin media
<Swag> ill brb if i got any problums
<anonbadger> Swag I anticipate a problem.
<r3d2_> You've got problums
<anonbadger> you will have the wrong DNS IP address in the connection wizard
<anonbadger> like I did
<anonbadger> maybe
<anonbadger> so come back if it doesn't work
<AlexIte> Who here used wubi to install ubuntu?
<adalal> i used it on my gf's laptop when she wanted to try it out
<Daughain> Which is better to deal with an existing windows network; samba or samba4?
<Daughain> Whats wubi?
<m4rtin> AlexIte: I used it about a year ago when I first tentatively switched to Ubuntu
<Andre> Daughain: installs ubuntu from windows
<AlexIte> Windows ubuntu isntall basically
<adalal> wubi allows u to install ubuntu in windows
<r3d2_> I installed from disk. On day 1. Yes, I'm both useless and gay
<sixtila> can anyone help me get my sound back - i dunno where to start
<r3d2_> Apart from the gay bit.
<adalal> and when u start up the computer, it uses the windows start up, and loops into the ubuntu image
<sixtila> i m on 64bit
<AlexIte> I used ubuntu when i was testing out ubuntu
<Daughain> Ah.....Nope, got pissed at windows and wiped the drive.......Never tried that.
<r3d2_> 64bit ftw
<kasimon> Hi. How can I install ubuntu on an System I have no keyboard for?
<r3d2_> I've got 4GB of RAM - unsurprisingly, I'd like to use it.
<AlexIte> Go and get a keyboard?
<anonbadger> I installed Ubuntu alongside windows and then one day decided to dd the windows partition
<adalal> kasimon: get a usb keyboard? put in the alternative install disc, and choose install over ssh?>
<AlexIte> I need WINDOWS to run certain things
<Daughain> Any advice on samba?
<anonbadger> dd if/dev/urandom
<adalal> anonbadger: the only reason why i have to keep my win7 partition is cuz i use proprietory software, and they only have windows version of it
<adalal> and it doesn't work on wine either...
<sixtila> need help to get the sound back,
<AlexIte> adalal:same here
<r3d2_> I run a VirtualBox copy of XP to run certain things.
<adalal> lol, would work as long as the software isn't cpu intensive
<kasimon> AlexIte, adalal: I don't want to wait till monday. All shops are closed. I'm thinking about modifying the usb alternate installer to launch an ssh server
<jacob_> Yea virtualbox is the way to go as long as its not a big program
<anonbadger> I have never played with virtualisation
<r3d2_> My virtual box HD has grown to 21GB - and you can't resize it down
<AlexIte> the games wont work/would be laggy
<r3d2_> Oh well
<madagascar27> is there an easy way to delete a partition you made with ubuntu
<sixtila> i have no sound, should i install alsa or pulse ?
<Daughain> Alsa.
<anonbadger> oh man r3d2_ that's shit
<adalal> well kasimon, take out the HD... plug it into ur current computer, install it, and move the HD back
<AlexIte> LOL right beside be is a ubuntu 9.04 CD
<sixtila> madagascar27 use gparted , download it
<r3d2_> anonbadger, ORLY? :)
<anonbadger> someone help sixtila
<jacob_> madagascar27: use gparted or boot from ubuntu disk
<anonbadger> It is relevant tomy interests
<madagascar27> sixtila what do i do with gparted do i put it on a disk
<r3d2_> sixtila, whatever works - I'd go with alsa first
<kasimon> adalal: that might be an option. both are sata systems,so it should work
<adalal> kasimon: just remember to install a ssh server, and if you're doing that, might as well only install the barebone version
<AlexIte> The first time I used ubuntu,I gave up because i couldn't get the internet to work =(
<airstrike> madagascar27: you can just run gparted from a live cd, it's probably your best bet (if you can't run it within the actual OS, that is)
<r3d2_> anonbadger, here's some music: http://r3dux.org/2009/10/phoenix-rome/
<adalal> AlexIte: that's the reason i stuck to it, and solved it :
<adalal> :P
<Daughain> Can anyone tel me simply what the difference tween samba and samba4 is?
<kasimon> adalal: the system is supposed to run as a headless vdr system, so I'll use alternate install anyways
<airstrike> madagascar27: you could also try one of those very small linux distros that can fit on an usb stick and run gparted from it
<r3d2_> Addict till it fall fall falls.....
<AlexIte> There are some Linux Distros that work on a floppy disk
<anonbadger> r3d2_: I have no sound
<r3d2_> Not anymore there aren't.
<anonbadger> I think I might need to disable my modem driver
<adalal> well, the bareback version of ubuntu is only 12mb ...
<airstrike> usb stick > floppy
<adalal> that'd go well on a floppy
<Daughain> anonbadger, Try alsa.
<kasimon> adalal: It's the first system I've encountered that doesn't have an ps2 keyboard connector
<AlexIte> I dont have anymore floppies
<sixtila> anyone having problem with software enter in 64bit??
<ManDay> AUTOMOUNT!
<r3d2_> F*ck floppys - are you kidding? What you you want to do with a floppy disk?
<airstrike> sixtila: is 'enter' the name of the software?
<sixtila> AlexIte I just installed ubuntu from flash drive!
<anonbadger> Daughain: I have tried alsa
<adalal> kasimon: most new systems dont ahve it anymore, they all start using usb only
<ManDay> Why does it not work?
<sixtila> haha, its center
<ManDay> Whenever I plug in a USB stick or SD card, NOTHING happens...
<Daughain> sixtila, make sure your net connection is working, and update your sources.
<myk_robinson> Hey. If i use Firestarter to share an internet connection to my Xbox 360, will i need a crossover cable, or just a standard ethernet cable between the ubuntu PC and the xbox?
<AlexIte> I am paranoid about adding important information on usbs
<sixtila> Daughain i will update and see what happens
<Joe__> ok, I'm running out of ideas... for some reason after upgrading to 9.10 ubuntu won't mount my mdadm made arrays.  It appears /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 are not mounted at all (those are two drives in one of the arrays)
<adalal> myk_robinson: normally a crossover, but most newer ethernet ports have detectors that switch over automatically
<r3d2_> myk - you can share through youre router
<Daughain> anonbadger, I dunno, then.....With 9.04 I had to tinkwer with alsa to get my sound working. 9.10 I didnt have that issue.
<anonbadger> yeah i have 9.04 on three machines
<AlexIte> 8.10 my sound wouldn't work I had to do something,i cant remember right now
<anonbadger> this is the first to have the issue
<myk_robinson> r3d2_: my router is not close enough without having a very long cable. Just being cheap and not buying a 360 wireless adatper. I have a PC attached to the tv for media
<irwan> iyujjl7'ik
<irwan> jljky
<irwan> klklhkl
<irwan> klhkl
<FloodBot2> irwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irwan> l
<Daughain> anonbadger, All I can say is tinker with alsa. Thats how I got mine working.
<adalal> yes irwan
<r3d2_> I think I'm the only drunk with Cisco Certification here - you can share it through your router, if you have access.
<oncoi> babi
<petsounds> watch your language oncoi !!
<isolat3dsh33p> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anonbadger> how get bappy pregnat?
<isolat3dsh33p> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Daughain> r2d2; ok, so, which is better for an exosting windows network; samba or samba4?
<karp_> anyone got problems on 9.10 with  VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] and quakelive / cedega gaming? i can play for a couple of minutes before my games start to run slow and theres a weird noise coming from the hdd
<r3d2_> myk - you'd need ethernet to your 360, the wireless 360 kit is rip off - it's stupid expensive
<Daughain> r3d2_; ok, so, which is better for an exosting windows network; samba or samba4?
<r3d2_> Best to wire it via cat5
<r3d2_> I have no idea - I've only used samba and cifs - both work fine to stream music and films
<adalal> samba4 is a version of samba
<adalal> and installing samba should install samba4
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: Any sentences with "Windows" in it is a failed sentence. I'd guess Samba instead man page say Samba4 is intended for *nixes.  is
<r3d2_> I've not used samba4
<JoeSomebody> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE may you have Peace, Love and Lots Of Money this New Year :)
<ManDay> Whenever I plug in a USB stick or SD card, NOTHING happens... Please help with that AUTOmount
<Bac9> how can I open a msft powerpoint presentation in ooimpress without having it autostart and grab keyboard/mouse?
<Daughain> mobi; cant help it, girl wont switch. Thanks, though.
<adalal> ManDay: does it show up on sudo fdisk -l?
<nlko> does ubuntu support marvel yukon wireless cards out of the box? debian doesnt seem to
<Daughain> adalal, Instaling samba doesnt install samba4, thats why I was asking about it.
<r3d2_> How can you wangle a dongle with a wangle and not a dogle but only using a 32 bit wangle and not smoking too much crack?
<mobi-sheep> !hardware | nlko
<bastidrazor> !hardware | nlko
<ubottu> nlko: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kasimon> adalal: thanks for your ideas
<ManDay> adalal, no but it shows up in /dev
<mobi-sheep> bastidrazor: Jinx. ;)
<adalal> Daughain: just install samba, it works quite well
<totam> hello everybody
<totam> how can we know the admin of a channel in irc
<totam>  
<doug__> hello, I have an atheros wireless card and i can't see my network.  I see other networks just not mine.  It works on my ps3 and my windows machine.  when i go to hardware drivers there aren't any proprietary drivers there, and all the google searches i've done have mentioned those, how can i get those?
<bastidrazor> mobi-sheep: great minds think alike
<adalal> totam: why theinterest?
<adalal> doug__: does it show up using sudo iwlist <interface> scanning?
<totam> @adalal, because it s important
<totam> if we want to demand something
<totam> we demand to the admin
<doug__> it doesn't look l;ike it..
<r3d2_> I have a atheros wireless card. THIS is your key. google atheros wireless card driver. Google atheros wireless driver undeground while I'm being a neusance to sheep.
<mobi-sheep> totam: Look at User List. Ops are usually on top and have special character/icon in front of their nicknames.
<adalal> like floodbot has op privs
<totam> mobi-sheep: thx, but, it s one, or can be more than wan admin & op
<r3d2_> I have a common make of wireless network card, but for the life of me I can't be bothered to look up any problems I have!
<r3d2_> Sheesh!
<jessica_> hi, my laptop has an ATI RS690M video card, which is i guess a Radeon X1200.  but the restricted drivers manager doesn't show fglrx as an option.
<anonbadger> I can only choose pulse null output in sound preferences. Ghey.
<doug__> I have looked them up, and i am only finding windows drivers
<jessica_> does it make sense that i force-install fglrx?
<bastidrazor> jessica_: which version of ubuntu?
<adalal> jessica_: does it show any thing else?
<totam> mobi-sheep: for exemple in this room, who is the admin
<jessica_> bastidrazor, latest, 64 bit too
<jessica_> 9.10 i think?
<jessica_> just installed this morning.
<r3d2_> I would like you to help me with my common brand of wireless card, which might or might not work with ubuntu. Not that I care.
<anonbadger> jessica run uname -a
<Daughain> ANd now to see if I remembered this right... =)
<bastidrazor> jessica_: it should be installed without any user interaction. i have the same card and all works fine without any doing on my part
<ManDay> adalal, no but it shows up in /dev
<adalal> totam: no admins present in this room right now... from the looks of it
<ManDay> Whenever I plug in a USB stick or SD card, NOTHING happens... Please help with that AUTOmount
<jessica_> adalal, i'm just looking at the xorg log and it says --) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:791f:1028:01fc ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfe9f0000/65536, 0xfea00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256
<nastas> hi all
<totam> ok
<pompa_> Hi everyone, I updated my Hardy and now I have a tremendous mess, neither internet nor the touchpad works, what can I do?
<jessica_> Linux jessica-laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Edico> hi
<Edico> how do I remove a user?
<karp_> deluser
<r3d2_> lol
<jessica_> bastidrazor, weird.
<adalal> jessica_: as long as u dont mind reinstalling, try fglrx
<r3d2_> Oh man, that was fun :)
<jessica_> bastidrazor, when i start the restricted drivers manager, it only shows the wireless driver.
<Edico> how do I see all the user that are created?
<bastidrazor> jessica_: not really. 9.10 was suppose to be the big fix for most ati cards
<adalal> ManDay: what does it show up as, sdb or sdc?
<Joe__> please a little help, or at least point me where to look... I upgraded to 9.10 and after reboot my mdadm arrays won't assemble, mdadm says device or resource busy
<karp_> is there any way to upgrade to 10.04 from repos?
<r3d2_> I know that if I ever really do have an issue I can't resolve - I'm F**d - but it was worth it :)
<bastidrazor> jessica_: right, you don't have an option for the video card because its already done.
<ManDay> adalal, the sdcard as sdb
<ManDay> the stick a sdbc
<adalal> karp_: it's not out yet
<jessica_> bastidrazor, no, glxinfo says no direct rendering.
<nastas> pompa_: you updated hardy to which release?
<karp_> adalal, i know
<pompa_> I whish I know, I just did an apt-get upgrade
<adalal> ManDay: create a folder under /media, using 'sudo mkdir /media/sdcard/' .. and then use 'sudo mount /dev/sdb/ /media/dscard/' and see if it works
<nastas> run uname -a in a terminal
<nastas> pompa_: run uname -a in a terminal
<karp_> but in debian you can upgrade to testing unstable what so ever... no possible on ubuntu? only the daily alpha builds available to upgrade from?
<ManDay> adalal, it works
<adalal> karp_: when it does come out, yes.. u can from the update manager, or via terminal
<ManDay> it can be mounted
<ManDay> adalal, it just doesnt automout
<bastidrazor> jessica_: ah, showing good on my end.
<adalal> ohh
<r3d2_> I had sex with a Norwegian once.
<myk_robinson> adalal: you able to help me with the connection sharing?
<jessica_> but the radeon module is in lsmod.
<r3d2_> Never again.
<jessica_> this is really strange.
<Daughain> Well, it seems something stuck in the brain.
<adalal> just doesn't automount? .. um,, i think u ahve to edit your gconf..
<r3d2_> Too north.
<morissette> anyone will to assist me w/ using gparted lol
<adalal> myk_robinson: im not the right person for connection sharing :P, although if ur using firestarter, shouldn't b too hard
<pompa_> 2.6.24-25 generic
<pompa_> nastas: 2.6.24-25 generic
<r3d2_> Mrs Robinson - you sound like the perfect person to share an IP
<nastas> ok  pompa_
<sixtila> update fixed the sound output and the software center
<myk_robinson> adalal: I had it working with Firestarter on my old PC. I have replaced it with a better one, and am having trouble
<adalal> are we allowed to put up our own bots up here?
<myk_robinson> r3d2_: I am a man, thank you
<bastidrazor> adalal: no.
<sixtila> but input from mic seems to be dead! has anyone solved it?
<adalal> damn
<ManDay> adalal, please highlight me when you refer to me
<r3d2_> Don't go to Finland. No, really.
<adalal> myk_robinson: unless the interface name and all are wrong, dont see why not..
<bastidrazor> r3d2_: please stay on topic.
<ManDay> r3d2_, are you annoying?
<myk_robinson> adalal: I am trying setting manual DNS now, i have the IP set manually.. lets hope for the best
<adalal> ManDay: i do... like i said, you'll have to edit the gconf probably, or fstab
<pompa_> nastas: oh, if you say so, it doesnt seem so ok for me, but anyway
<Daughain> sixtila, Cant help with the mic, I never bothered. woring on getting a BT headset configured, eventualyt.
<adalal> myk_robinson: can't you route it through the router?
<ManDay> adalal, fstab, hmmm does fstab really have anything to do with automount plugnplay???
<r3d2_> input - okay, make sure you have alsamixer running
<morissette> I am attempting to create a new partition; hwoever am kinda lost any help would be appreciated
<sixtila> np Daughain atleast output works!
<adalal> ManDay: well, i know it can help with a cd/dvd drive...
<adalal> not too sure though
<syk> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<pompa_> nastas: jokes apart, is there a method to restore the drivers for the wifi card and touchpad?
<morissette> syk: ? no partition?
<adalal> ManDay: try editing your gconf, there're automount options there
<Bias112> hello is anyone here?
<morissette> Hello Bias112
<Daughain> six, you using alsa?
<Bias112> hello
<adalal> Bias112: yes...
<fahadsadah> Bias112: Yes, how can we help you?
<r3d2_> You're going to have to fight with alsa AND pulseaudio
<myk_robinson> adalal: got it, just needed to set the DNS
<Bias112> I just intalled Mythbuntu
<nastas> pompa_: run iwconfig in a terminal
<adalal> myk_robinson: good goin :)
<adalal> Bias112: good job!
<Bias112> it went to 100% testing hardware and so
<Bias112> just when it went to 100% the computer restarted
<velcroshooz> is there a way to move the osd notifier in 9.10? its like halfway down my desktop
<pompa_> nastas: it gives no wireless extensions
<karp_> adalal, are you really sure i can upgrade to lucid? there is a repo here .. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<ddelony> necrose: Have you tried using the alternate CD?
<r3d2_> PulseAudio is a REALLY GOOD idea, and the implementation is now, QUITE GOOD, but still it's only KINDA GOOD.
<Bias112> and then ofc I got 2 boot options, Xp or Mythbuntu
<nastas> pompa_: how many interfaces>
<nastas> ?
<adriano> hello
<adalal> karp_: try sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<neezer> is there a way I can make it so my cpu will ony go to say 80% or so?
<Bias112> but in grub there was only xp, 2 strange nt 2000 and one vista loader
<r3d2_> Pompa - all of the interfaces.
<BinaryMan> if only vmware worked without skippy audio
<adalal> karp_: isn't it on alpha still?
<Bias112> and I couldnt enter anyone of them... im wondering how I can boot into mythbuntu
<karp_> adalal, yeah it is
<morissette> Bias112: did you check menu.lst?
<pompa_> nastas: two, or better, the Io, and the eth0
<adriano> someone talk portuguese???
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, where are you come from?
<adriano> portugal
<Bias112> menu.1st in mythbuntu folder
<Bias112> btw I installed from wubi
<nastas> pompa_: eth0 is your wired network card i suppose
<madruga> -br
<morissette> Bias112: I believe by default is at /boot/grub
<r3d2_> What time is it?
<isolat3dsh33p> petsounds: malaysia, why?
<fahadsadah> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pt
<adalal> r3d2_: where are you?
<adriano> alguem fala portugues??
<syk> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Bias112> morissette grub folder is empty
<Bias112> and I can see hidden files with xp
<nastas> pompa_: try ifconfig
<pompa_> nastas: Yes, I think is like that, and the missing eth1 the wirless one
<meero> mneptok: and what about ubuntu-remix compared to xubuntu
<morissette> Bias112 `locate menu.lst`
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, oh ok. just asking
<adriano> obrigado......
<Bias112> moris im in xp now
<r3d2_> adalal, I'm not far from Melbourne.
<pompa_> nastas: exactly as we were saying
<isolat3dsh33p> ubuntu-id
<r3d2_> So I guess that'll make it 4am ish
<adalal> ah, well, r3d2_ it's 4:11 am there
<adalal> :P
<nastas> pompa_: you mean just 2 interfaces?
<pompa_> nastas: yes
<isolat3dsh33p> oh yeah, mery xmas everyone
<morissette> Bias112: So you are locked out of Mythbuntu? Try installing FS-Drive
<adalal> merry christmas ...
<Bias112> morissette what do if there is no files in \grub?
<r3d2_> I haven't had a single present today.
<adalal> Bias112: install grub
<pompa_> nastas: I suppose that upgrading I lost all of the drivers or something like that for many things
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, #ubuntu-id is no longer maintained.
<Bias112> maybe it is just easier to unintall wubi and do it again?
<adalal> r3d2_: neither have i :P... everyone's gone home for holidays
<isolat3dsh33p> petsounds: why?
<pompa_> nastas: such as wireless, touchpad, video drivers, and so on
<r3d2_> I bought around $600 worth for the wife an the kids.
<Bias112> adalal I have grub already, the boot menu showed in bios
<morissette> Bias112:  im w/ adalal try installing grub from a live cd
<morissette> Bias112: so grub is currently the default bootloader/
<Bias112> ok I dont have acces to install from cd right now
<nastas> pompa_: do you remember what kind of wifi card you own? is it Atheros?
<Bias112> no first ir windows loader
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, there's no ops and no visitor :(
<Bias112> then when I pick Myth grub shows up
<morissette> Bias112: are you familiar w/ grub cli?
<ddelony> Bias112: You have a USB stick?
<pompa_> nastas: but i'm not sure of it as I'm not really able of checking this kind of stuff, especially from the consolle
<r3d2_> adalal - I thought I was the only man in the room to get no prizes - merry christmas to ya :)
<isolat3dsh33p> petsounds: so, your from indonesia?
<airstrike> you're*
<Bias112> no ironicaly not, no usb
<pompa_> nastas: I'm sorry but I really don't know
<adalal> r3d2_: :D
<adalal> going out for a smoke
<nastas> ok pompa_ give me 1 sec
<ddelony> Santa brought me an EEE PC that I'm currently running the Netbook Remix on. :-)
<Bias112> but can some1 tell me how the ubuntu\ and the other folders shouls look like when you have done an install?
<adriano> somebody knows more channels in portuguese??
<Bias112> maybe it just didnt get intsallet.
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, yes.
<morissette> Bias112: file structure is basic unix
<adalal> adriano: ask people there.. if there are any :S
<syk> adriano, #ubuntu-br
<airstrike> adriano #ubuntu-br
<r3d2_> I am, at least, increasingly drunk - and I love music, so I've won A prize.
<adriano> ok...tks
<Bias112> ok im just going for uninstalling
<Bias112> the installation is quick anyhow
<morissette> Bias112: you just need to reinstall grub loader
<isolat3dsh33p> petsounds: that's cool :)
<mkquist_> Bias112: why not just try reinstalling grub?
<ddelony> I thought I'd give the community a present by donating some of my time here this Christmas.
<r3d2_> Who's the boy you like the most? Is he teasin you with underage?
<morissette> ddelony: aww
<adalal> r3d2_: had wayyy too much to drink last night at a local
<r3d2_> ROMEROME Many tears have fallen here, ROME, you look the other way...
<adalal> none for me 2day
<ManDay> Someone help me with my automount, when I plug in the SD card or USB stick it doesnt Automount?!?!
<morissette> ddelony: dont suppose yuo are a guru w/ partitioning?
<Bias112> beacuse I think the installation got abrubted
<isolat3dsh33p> Bias112: you should just install grub. If you have the liveCD
<isolat3dsh33p> ddelony: merry x-mas. :)
<morissette> ddelony: gparted is just confusting the hell out of me
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, how's ubuntu LoCo in malaysia?
<Bias112> im not a linux pro.. but I think I should get a message saying installation complete before it restarts?
<ddelony> morissette: I have manually partitioned a drive, but I don't know if I'm a guru.
<adalal> i wanna be the ubuntu loco for notts :P
<isolat3dsh33p> petsounds: almost dead, but it's still alive. There's still people there. :)
<morissette> ddelony: well I am currently running Jaunty on my laptop and want to add a partition for windows
<ddelony> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<morissette> ddelony: I have gparted
<morissette> ddelony: the man page is just not helpful
<morissette> therefore I am here
<Bias112> thanks for you help
<isolat3dsh33p> morissette: what's your problem?
<nastas> pompa_: i'm back. can you paste in pastebin the output of lspci?
<loup> ...
<fumbles> I have karmic server edition running and I can't seem to foward X11 for ssh...claims .Xauthority not writable
<fabrice> Hey, I have a problem I've got an Acer Extensea 5230E, my W-Lan connection is very weak, since I use Ubuntu. With Windows I still had 50% W-LAN service with ubuntu only 2-10%
<morissette> isolat3dsh33[: just need a walkthrough
<petsounds> isolat3dsh33p, so it's dying, and not quite different here. i think we can merge this two LoCo 'cause we're not so different in our language. what do you think?
<isolat3dsh33p> fabrice: try disabling IPv6
<ddelony> morissette: Have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition ?
<mori_> Got my desktop here also
<morissette> ddelony: yep ive read that help page
<isolat3dsh33p> petsounds: I'm not sure, but you can always join the channel. :)
<mkquist_> morissette: whats the problem?
<pompa_> nastas: i cannot paste it because i'm on another pc
<morissette> mkquist: I am running Jaunty on my laptop and want to create a new partition for gaydows
<adalal> pompa_: use pastebin.com
<pompa_> nastas: but if short i can type it
<adalal> oh wait.. nvm
<isolat3dsh33p> morissette: do you have the liveCD?
<fabrice> IPv6 is also ignore but the problem is still there
<syk> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mkquist_> morissette: k, and what is not working in gparted? or what cant you figure out?
<chromebel> hello people
<morissette> isolat3dsh33p: no livecd - im at work
<nastas> pompa_: ok but do it in pastebin
<chromebel> sorry, where can I find package maintainers in irc?
<isolat3dsh33p> fabrice: what's you ubuntu version?
<morissette> mkquist: well i create a new partition table but it looks like it is going to wipe the drive
<isolat3dsh33p> morissette: if you have it with you, create a partition using that. :)
<fabrice> v 9.10 and i have all updates.
<adalal> chromebel: you probably won't your better off messaging them on launchpad or whereever
<morissette> isolat3dsh33p: im at work; no livecd :(
<mkquist_> morissette: is there more than one partition? and is this the compu ur on now?
<morissette> mkquist: this is the comp i am on right now- but I am at work and have 3 moniters in front of me
<OldFarter> hi i gave away a 19" lcd for xmas to someone with an ubuntu box.... i were unable to get it to use the correct aspect ratio or anything above 1024x768
<aso> msg NickServ IDENTIFY aso1238
<chromebel> adalal: don't they have an irc channel?
<aso> sry
<LiteralKa> how do I turn off AllowEmptyInput
<mori_> mkquist: and am on here too
<mkquist_> morissette: how many partitions?
<chromebel> aso: exposed! :-)
<aso> ;P
<morissette> mkquist: just one for windows
<ctmjr> aso: change you passw ord
<aso> ctmjr: im know :D
<ionut> hi, i am trying to start Ubuntu One (on my ubuntu 9.10 ) but it gives me this error :
<pompa_> nastas: I'm sorry but I really don't know how to do it without internet and "mouse"
<mkquist_> do nothing but windows is installed?
<adalal> ionut: which one?
<morissette> mkquist: dual boot
<ionut> hi, i am trying to start Ubuntu One (on my ubuntu 9.10 ) but it gives me this error : authorization error: error showing url: Failed to execute chil....firefox/firefox" (no such file or directory)
<mkquist_> morissette: k, so ur in ubuntu right now?
<morissette> mkquist: yep
<mkquist_> morissette: how many partitions for ubuntu?
<adalal> ionut: is firefox isntalled?
<nastas> ok pompa_ just give any line who say about wireless network
<ionut> adalal: yes it is
<nastas> ok pompa_ just give any line who say about wireless interface
<isolat3dsh33p> fabrice: i don't think i can help you. But just try checking the Network Tools, under device tab for IPv6, the netmask suppose to be zero.
<morissette> mori@freedom:~$ df -h
<morissette> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<morissette> /dev/sda1             221G   35G  176G  17% /
<morissette> udev                  1.5G  304K  1.5G   1% /dev
<morissette> none                  1.5G  312K  1.5G   1% /dev/shm
<morissette> none                  1.5G   92K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<morissette> none                  1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot2> morissette: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morissette> none                  1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /lib/init/rw
 * airtonix wishes pastebinit was installed by default
 * isolat3dsh33p agrees with airtonix
<mkquist_> morissette: because you need to unmount a partition to change its size, or work with it in gparted, so  if you only have one, its a no-go without live cd
<airtonix> morissette, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && df -h | pastebinit
<adalal> what's wrong with fabrice's machine?
<morissette> mkquist: so i need to run gparted from livecd to partition
<kathy> ive got a epson al-c1000 printer and no idea how to install it with cups? anyone can help?
<morissette> mkquist: i work at a linux hosting company maybe there is a livecd laying around
<mkquist_> morrigan_: sounds like it, unless youve got a sda2 or sdb something going on too... = )
<airtonix> kathy, ubuntu version? (have you started by just plugging the printer in while ubuntu is running?)
<pompa_> nastas: http://pastebin.com/d5ca652a5
<mkquist_> morissette: last was for you ... oops
<mkquist_> morrigan_: sry
<nastas> pompa_: ok your card is still ok :)
<morissette> mkquist: brb looking for livecd
<mkquist_> morissette: k
<pompa_> nastas: that's a good news
<kathy> 9.10 kernel 2.6.31-16 and yes i plugged the printer and yes ubuntu tried to find a driver but with no success
<morissette> mkquist: found a centos 5.3 cd
<mori_> mkquist: willing to walk me through this if i get lost
<airtonix> kathy, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-AcuLaser_C1000
<kathy> that means not possible?
<pompa_> nastas: but I suppose that the hard part comes hereafter
<nastas> pompa_: try to load ipw2200 module
<nastas> pompa_: sudo modprobe ipw2200
<airtonix> kathy, looks like it. hence the term "win-printer"
<nastas> pompa_: then lokk the iwconfig again
<nastas> pompa_: then look the iwconfig again
<morissette> REBOOTING fpr 1st attempt of partition
<airtonix> kathy, there is this though (not exactly your printer model though ) http://driverscollection.com/?H=ACULASER%20C3000&By=Epson&SS=Linux
<Joe__> can someone PLEASE help me, after upgrading to 9.10 my mdadm raid arrays will not rebuild/mount, I've been at this for hours and have no clue what the problem is at this point
<pompa_> nastas: wow, you're absolutely the best
<pompa_> nastas: Have back the eth1
<airtonix> kathy, also need to make your own investigations as to how to trust that site
<kathy> okay i tried the c900 and it didnt work out
<nastas> pompa_: now i guess when you reboot the pc you will lost eth1 again
<kathy> maybe the c3000
<kathy> thanks a lot
<pompa_> nastas: that's no good, what should I do?
<nastas> pompa_: you have to make it to autoload during boot
<airtonix> kathy, doe it only connect via usb? or can it connect via lan cable?
<nastas> pompa_: try to reboot first
<kathy> atm its connected via usb
<nastas> pompa_: if you see that is gone again i'll tell you what to do
<chadi> I installed grub on the linux partition and not the MBR. When can I find menu.lst?
<mori_> BOOTING
<bastidrazor> chadi: which version of grub and ubuntu?
<xzachtmx> does anyone know how to run ubuntu shell scripts from C++ ? i searched and it gave me the system() function but do i just put in the directory of my script?
<mkquist_> Joe__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528735  maybe
<chadi> bastidrazor karmic, and latest grub avilable in the repos
<duffydack> huh, normally i boot up its using like 200 or something meg...ive just rebooted after doing quite memory intensive work, and its 1.4gb in in use with nothing running?  checked process list, looks ok...odd
<nastas> pompa_: still there?
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | chadi
<ubottu> chadi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pompa_> nastas: yes
<bastidrazor> chadi: grub2 does not have a menu.lst it uses grub.cfg ..that site will explain better.
<mori_> xzachtmx: perl ftw
<pompa_> nastas: but everyting is worst than you could imagine...
<nastas> pompa_: what do you mean?
<airtonix> kathy, this list might help you avoid the xenophobic devices out there : http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HARDWARE
<ddelony> mori_: Or Python
<Joe__> mkquist that is about monitoring an array, mine won't rebuild
<chadi> bastidrazor thanks :)
<mkquist_> Joe__: sry, just a shot
<bastidrazor> !hardware | kathy : this list is #ubuntu approved
<ubottu> kathy : this list is #ubuntu approved: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ionut> i am trying to connect my ubuntu one to internet and it fails
<mori_> ddelony: havent messed w/ Python much - i work in sysadministration so command line perl is essential
<bain> How do I redirect output from a program that is not stderr or stdout ?
<pompa_> nastas: to start up the system I have to choose the 24-25 kernel in grub, because the default choice is the 24-26 (or something like that) and it doesn't work at all
<ddelony> bain: I think it's 2>&1
<pompa_> nastas: that's why I initially ask if it would be possiblew to downgrade
<nastas> pompa_: ok choose the working kernel
<bain> ddelony: the output is not stdout or stderr so redirecting like that won't help
<dreamy> how can i understand how good linux is for sound quality ? anyone helping?
<pompa_> nastas: anyway the wireless is gone again, with the working kernel
<nastas> ok
<boblesax> r et joyeux noel a toutes et a tousse
<mori_> mkquist, okay booted up however im not familiar at all w/ gparted
<mori_> mkquist, i have create a new partition table
<nastas> pompa_: in a terminal sudo gedit /etc/modules then add the line "ipw2200" without quotes
<kathy> okay the printer is in the list... hence no way thank you all
<mori_> mkquist, i assume a create a new partition now
<mkquist_> mori_: run gparted?
<mori_> Anyone, I havent used ext4 yet, should i stay w/ ext3
<mori_> mkquist, gparted is run
<pompa_> nastas: done
<hal> Merry Christmas to all
<nastas> pompa_: did you did it? sorry being in rush but i have 30 minites left and then i have to work :)
<nastas> pompa_: ok
<mori_> mkquist, i am at the Create a new Partition window
<nastas> now reboot again
<pompa_> nastas: I'm sorry
<nastas> pompa_: now reboot again
<jesse2> merry christmas everyone! having a small problem.  when i change my mouse pointer in the apperance preferences, it remains as the default (except when i hover over firefox).  but it remains as the default whenever i hover over the desktop and most other applications other than firefox.  when its over firefox, it changes into the pointer i set it to.  what gives?
<nastas> pompa_: with your working kernel
<jesse2> yesterday someone recommended i type "metacity --replace" to fix my mouse pointer woes.  it worked, but then all my desktop effects disappeared
<mkquist_> mori_: I thought you wanted to resize a partition? no? so you have free space on a drive?
<mori_> mkquist, I want to create a new partition to install windows
<saltty> test
<mkquist_> mori_: do you have free space?
<mori_> mkquist, yep
<mkquist_> mori_: formatted or not?
<pompa_> nastas: Great, it's working now
<nastas> ok
<mori_> mkquist, sda1 has Jaunty
<nastas> pompa_: ok try to update your system
<mkquist_> mori_: and thats it?
<mori_> mkquist, yep
<pompa_> with an apt-get update?
<pompa_> nastas: with an apt-get update?
<nastas> yes pompa_
<Pip> How to set keyboard layout with command ?
<sweex> anyone? i plugged in my eth0 to connect to internet to download my wireless drivers, but i can't get eth0 working... i tried dhcp and static ip's with dhcp i get: dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval x and then fails...
<sweex> Pip, setxkbmap
<Oasa> hi adalal
<sweex> Pip, eg setxkbmap be
<pompa_> nastas: nothing happened
<mkquist_> mori_: then you need to just resize it, leave some open space for windows.
<pompa_> nastas: just refreshed the package list
<mori_> mkquist, Partition menu has that option grayed out
<mori_> do i need to sudo gparted
<nastas> pompa_: and the apt-get upgrade?
<nastas> pompa_: shows nothing
<bastid_raZor> mori_: you are not able to make changes to partitions while they are mounted
<mori_> bastid_raZor, umount -a
<Joe__> PLEASE... after upgrading to 9.10 my mdadm arrays will not rebuild, I had 3 (md0, md1, md2) only md2 will build.  sdb1 and sdc1 went into md0, but trying to manually build them mdadm says no such file or directory
<pompa_> nastas: it says that there are 545 packages not updated
<bastid_raZor> mori_: if you're using the partition for your OS .. that you are on now. it is impossible to umount a working partition
<mkquist_> bastid_raZor: hes on live cd
<mori_> Bass10, i am on livecd
<bastid_raZor> mkquist_: aye.. i missed that part.
<mori_> << this is my desktop
<bastid_raZor> mori_: my bad, i didn't see that part.
<mkquist_> bastid_raZor: hes trying to make some space to install windows
<mori_> bastid_raZor, all good
<mkquist_> bastid_raZor: hes just not familiar with gparted is all
<kathy> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HARDWARE i can find epson al-c1000 in this list...so theres aint no way? with ndiswrapper and windows drivers?
<mori_> mkquist, dont suppose you are familiar w/ gparted command line>
<pompa_> nastas: but it not update them
<mkquist_> mori_: cant say that I am, not w/ c/l, never had a reason
<chadi> compiz doesn't automatically run unless I use compiz --replace & every time. Why is that?
<mori_> mkquist, looks like ill just have to format and reinstall ubuntu
<mori_> luckily work is dead and i have nothing better to do
<mkquist_> mori_: hold on a sec, gonna reboot to live cd
<mori_> mkquist, kay
<nastas> pompa_: try to boot the default kernel again and tell me exactly what is happening
<mkquist> mori_: and im here too = )
<tmcc> hi
<Pip> sweex, wait a minute, setxkbmap can set Russian keyboard layout ?
<mori_> mkquist, :D
<sweex> Pip, setxkbmap ru ?
<tmcc> it seems that somone try to crack my dsl router .. is there a tool to see whick ip try to access the router?
<michael_> hallo
<nastas> pompa_: still there?
<tmcc> i cant access the router because the router has a timeout with every wront passwort attemp
<airtonix> chadi, because you need to insert it into your startup applications list.
<pompa_> nastas: starting up -> ubuntu logo+progress bar -> error: gave up waiting for root device. common problems: -boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) ...it continues
<tmcc> re
<iceroot> tmcc: dhcpdump
<usamahashimi> atleast how much watt ups i should buy to provide power to my pc (cpu and lcd) for 90 mins?
<airtonix> chadi, alternatively you can use the "remember currently running application" button under the options tab of startup applications preferences widget
<iceroot> tmcc: its sniffing the whole traffic related to dhcp on a network
<tmcc> thx iceroot my prob is that i have to bann the user cause if he is fast enough a reset wont help
<chadi> airtonix but I don't remember doing that on my current machine
<iceroot> tmcc: and how to ban him?
<mori_> hmmm i broke it
<mori_> Grub Error 22
<airtonix> chadi, and ? your current machine = the machine on which compiz is not running at login ?
<Joe__> does anyone here know lvm?
<tmcc> iceroot, i think i was my mistake .. cause i think there is a chanche to configure the router to do not accept connection to port 80 from the internet
<iceroot> !lvm | Joe__
<ubottu> Joe__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cybrhuman> is there someone who can point me to a tutorial for network setup from command line? (I've tried google, but I'm not good at seeing what is relevant)
<chadi> nope, current = machine where compiz is running
<alankila> usamahashimi: well, a PC usually consumes something like 200 W of electricity, and LCD could take another 50. Thus, you can estimate that to run 90 minutes for 250 W of power drain, you will need 250 * 90 * 60 joules.
<mkquist> mori_: funny but I just ran gparted and have the option to resize w/ no problem.  You sure the drive isn't mounted?
<JoeSomebody> what is a fast easy way to listen to christmas music, anyone know a site or something?
<Joe__> if I do sudo apt-get remove lvm2 and later reinstall it, will the settings (ie devices) still work without data loss?
<iceroot> tmcc: sure, block the port (read the manual from the router)
<pompa_> nastas: here it is http://pastebin.com/m390b8408
<airtonix> chadi, you might want to check that startup application widget to make sure, also do you have fusion-icon installed ?
<airtonix> !info fusion-icon | chadi
<ubottu> chadi: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<JoeSomebody> on ubuntu and ff of course
<teachprint> Problem with installing ubuntu 9.10 on athlon machine w/windows.  When install gets to partitioner, get dialog that shows "?????" then after that install stops progress, no other messages.
<tmcc> iceroot, but my prob is that i cant access the router cause of the hack .. so i cant block the ip
<mori_> mkquist, yeah the drive isnt mounted
<chadi> airtonix thank you, I'll check then once I get into linux :)
<usamahashimi> alankila: can you refer me to some webpage which contains detailed info?
<alankila> usamahashimi: no... and I am not sure what kind of machine you got, but I measured my box at one point and it was around 200 W...
<JoeSomebody> only xmas station/sites i know requires internet explorer
<mkquist> then u should be able to resize it...  does gparted give have the option to unmount it?
<JoeSomebody> or maybe it required wmp
<alankila> but I usually buy lower power components
<pompa_> nastas: still there?
<nastas> pompa_: it seems like it can't find the divice
<usamahashimi> alankila: can i know about your region?
<alankila> Finland.
<pompa_> nastas: i don't understand wich device, anyway
<Joe__> does uninstalling lvm2 remove the configuration data for the vg groups?
<nastas> your hdd pompa_
<tmcc> thx iceroot i think my only chace is to reset the router and to be fast enough to login ... or the provider need to help me
<airtonix> JoeSomebody, you mean listen to shoutcast internet radio ?
<nastas> pompa_: try to boot in the working kernel
<pompa_> nastas: done
<Mistletoe> Hey, I need some help setting up my wifi in ubuntu 9.04
<airtonix> JoeSomebody, you can listen to shoutcast radio stations with just about all the linux media players : list of stations here > http://www.shoutcast.com/radio/Christmas
<Mistletoe> It's a broadcom chip
<adalal> hey Oasa
<mags> ciao a tutti, buon natale
<Mwa`> /usr/sbin/umount.hal: Unmounting /dev/sdb1 failed: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab <--- What does this mean?
<adalal> !italian
<mags> anche se sn un po stanco di sentirlo
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mags> :-D
<pompa_> mags: buon natale
<ssergio> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<airtonix> Mistletoe, from memory there is a broadcom wifi related setup guide on the ubuntuforums and/or the wiki.ubuntu site.... have you found this yet ?
<ssergio> sabe alguien español
<mags> hola ke tal
<nastas> pompa_: go to /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mags> claro
<airtonix> !es | ssergio
<ubottu> ssergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adalal> english only here
<Mistletoe> Anyone?
<Daughain> Mistletoe, you might need to hardwaire first.
<nastas> pompa_: did it?
<Mistletoe> Daughain?
<adalal> Mistletoe: what is it?
<airtonix> Mistletoe, did you just read what i msg'd ?
<Mistletoe> Umm
<Mistletoe> Ill go check
<Mistletoe> hold on
<airtonix> Mistletoe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920
<airtonix> Mistletoe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nastas> pompa_: i mean with nautilus go to the folder /dev/disk/by-uuid
<airtonix> Mistletoe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Mistletoe> Okay
<adalal> airtonix: isn't ht old?
<pompa_> nastas: done
<adalal> oh wait
 * Daughain chuckles.
<pompa_> nastas: in the consolle
<nastas> in the console?
<adalal> airtonix: there should be closed source drivers under hardware drivers in settings shouldn't there?
<nastas> pompa_: then just give ls
<airtonix> adalal, for what ?
<adalal> broadcom
<pompa_> nastas: done
<Oasa> hi adalal..
<Mistletoe> adalal, I checked but nothing showed up
<pompa_> there is the code of the disk pasted before
<adalal> Mistletoe: oh okay.. do you know which card it is?
<Mistletoe> Umm
<Mistletoe> Not realy
<adalal> heya Oasa
<Mistletoe> really
<pompa_> nastas: that eb17...etc...
<Oasa> adalal: how long have you been using any Linux distro
<nastas> pompa_: is there any devise with eb17655d-9397-49c1-80aa-abf81c4b534f?
<airtonix> !enter | Mistletoe
<ubottu> Mistletoe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pompa_> nastas: yes there is
<adalal> Oasa: about a couple of years...
<nastas> ok
<Oasa> 2 years...
<adalal> Mistletoe: just search the repositories for a broadcom sta proprietory wireless driver
<adalal> Oasa: yeah... about...
<adalal> Oasa: but i've been quite active
<Oasa> hmmm..
<nastas> pompa_: ok now reboot and try to edit the not working kernel. don't change anything. just tell me the boot options
<adalal> Mistletoe: sudo lspci, and tell me which broadcom card it is please :P
<pompa_> nastas: I have no boot options
<Mistletoe> adalal, Broadcom BCM4306
<pompa_> nastas: I have something like a shell, but with less commands I suppose
<adalal> oh
<adalal> wait
<Mistletoe> Unless im looking at the wrong one
<nastas> what do you mean pompa_? did you press e to edit the kernel?
<pompa_> nastas: no, I did not
<Arabus> hmm how do I type utf8 characters into the chat?
<nastas> ok pompa_do it
<pompa_> nastas: I have no such an option
<fommil> merry xmas everybody - I am running 8.04 in a VPS with 1GB RAM and no swap (I can't seem to be able to activate any swap). When I run Glassfish, I'm hitting my 1GB far too easily, when observing the output of `top`. But when I run `ps aux`, it says java is only consuming 10% of the memory - which one do I believe?
<adalal> Mistletoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mistletoe> Thanks
<nastas> pompa_: you mean that the time you have to choose kernel, e button doesn't work?
<pompa_> nastas: I'm in BusyBox built-in shell, the only hint is "enter help for a list of commands"
<pompa_> nastas: I didn't try that
<nastas> pompa_: try it
<pompa_> nastas: I'm doing it
<pompa_> nastas: what now
<adalal> Oasa: so, why the question?
<nastas> pompa_: do you have a list of commands now?
<al-_-Gir> hello, can i share printers with Apache like i can with iis in windows ?
<pompa_> nastas: I have: first line: root (hd0,0), second line: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-26-generic root=UUID=eb17655(thecodeyouknow)
<Oasa> adalal: So how is linux?
<nastas> pompa_: ok press e to edit the non working kernel
<pompa_> nastas: third line: initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-26-generic
<pompa_> nastas: which command line?
<nastas> pompa_: just hit e button
<nastas> in the kernel line pompa_
<nastas> pompa_:  the second line
<pompa_> nastas: done, now i can edit the line
<pompa_> nastas: and read till the end, there is a "ro quiet splash" appended after the code of the device
<nastas> pompa_: the code of the devise is the same with uuid you have?
<nastas> pompa_: it sould be eb17655d-9397-49c1-80aa-abf81c4b534f
<amnay> Hi. are devices randomly mounted in read-only mode ?
<amnay> why
<pompa_> nastas: it is
<nastas> ok
<nastas> pompa_: add rootdelay=90 in the end of the line
<nastas> pompa_: did it?
<adalal> Oasa: i love it.. i love how much i can customize it :)
<adalal> Oasa: withougt installing bloatware
<pompa_> nastas: i cannot find the equal mark (maybe bacause of the italian keyboard)
<xiong> Just upgraded to 9,10 and having trouble with the Applications menu: Some items are not available in the 'Edit Menus' dialog, even though they display in the menu itself; some submenus of 'Games' are disabled and refuse to accept being enabled. Hints?
<Wamphyri> curious, why can i see my raptor 74g drive in dmesg, but when i try to use it to install via live or any other method it doesn't see the raptor drive
<pompa_> nastas: where is it in you keyboard?
<nastas> is next to the backspace
<pompa_> nastas: done
<nastas> ok
<nastas> pompa_: just enter to save and b to boot
<e01> someone with dell9mini
<wotsolatsod731> Hello all!
<nastas> pompa_: my time is running out :)
<wotsolatsod731> Merry Xmas
<nastas> pompa_: is it booting?
<e01> i wonder where is the internal microphone, and how to turn it on
<pompa_> nastas: I'm sorry for stolen it all
<pompa_> nastas: same error
<Oasa> adalal : what do you mean by customize?
<nastas> pompa_: ok
<Oasa> adalal and by bloadware?
<pompa_> nastas: I really appreciate your help
<PFA> sorry if this is bad form, but can someone take a look at this please?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364066
<pompa_> nastas: fell as you solved my problem
<CrunchSnow> hi
<baz> hey, has anyone got OpenVPN working on ubuntu? I am following the instructions on the ubuntu site (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN), but I am confused by the end for the client config - I would like to setup my client using the network manager, but I don't have a password, just key files
<CrunchSnow> best application to manage my iPod Nano?
<pompa_> nastas: and thank you for your time
<pompa_> nastas: ... and Merry Xmas!
<nastas> nothing pompa_we'll talk later
<nastas> pompa_: you too
<Wamphyri> curious, why can i see my raptor 74g drive in dmesg, but when i try to use it to install via live or any other method it doesn't see the raptor drive
<adalal> Oasa: on windows, there're programs taht allow you to somewhat customize windows, but they all come at a price, mostly adwares
<Oasa> customize what?
<Oasa> !wat
<adalal> Oasa: not to mention if you want to do any major changes, it'll have to be to the registry, which is a pretty sensitive thing...
<mka> Wamphyri, what is a raptor drive?
<adalal> Oasa: customize looks, get free software, get community support
<mka> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!
<Wamphyri> 11,500 rpm drive its made by wd
<Joe__> trying to manually rebuild my mdadm arrays but it keep saying device or resource busy...
<adalal> Oasa: get more performance out of the computer, practically infection free
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I get this error Couldn't start metronome.
<gidna> Please check if specified sound device
<gidna> and sample file are accessible.
<gidna> with gtick 0.4.2
<Wamphyri> dmesg see's the hd i wish to install onto, but the install doesn't see it to be able to install ubunto onto it
<adalal> Wamphyri: is it mounted?
<Wamphyri> nope
<adalal> Wamphyri: what does the partition manager say/
<adalal> ?
<Wamphyri> nothing it doesn't list the drive
<adalal> Wamphyri: how about sudo fdisk -l
<Oasa> adalal : hmmmm can you teach me something new which you suppose i dont know
<gidna> gtick doesn't run properly How can I fix it?
<adalal> Oasa: i dont know what you dont know, and to be honest, im just procrastinating, i've got my semester exams in 3 weeks :P
<Joe__> four of my disk partitions will not show up in /dev (ie /dev/sdb1) how do I fix this?
<s3ns3s> Marry CHRISTmas to all
<adalal> merry*
<uvacav> quick question, how do you run usb-creator? I installed it with apt but dont know the command
<wotsolatsod731> How come no matter how many codes or packages I put on I can seem to get the DVD to play
<Joe__> no it's not, it's a nightmare and no one seems to know how to fix or want to help
<adalal> uvacav: System > Admninistrator > USB Startup Disk Creator
<Oasa> adalal : so what do you mean??? Teach me anything
<uvacav> adalal: thanks!
<pepperjack> wotsolatsod731: youve installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<pepperjack> !dvd | wotsolatsod731
<ubottu> wotsolatsod731: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adalal> Oasa: there's nothing I can teach, I learn as i go... you want me to teach you how to setup a server? that's gonna take ages...
<adalal> Joe__: your partitions not showing up at all?
<adalal> Joe__: tried sudo fdisk -l?
<Hilikus> where's the kernel source? i have a make script telling me this
<Hilikus> un 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it."
<Joe__> adalal they show up on fdisk -l just fine, but mdadm claims they aren't there (and at other times claims they are busy)
<Joe__> I really hate doing dist upgrade, something always goes wrong
<adalal> mdadm?
<adalal> clean installs always!
<Joe__> software raid
<adalal> oh, im sorry, i know nothing about that :P
<tmcc> iceroot, thx i found a solution ... i tried to connect every 10s and login during he wait
<Joe__> clean install = loss of everything, upgrade = high chance of loss of everything
<airtonix> Hilikus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo && https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Joe__> adalal but if I do ls /dev those partitions are not in there
<elzoog> Hey guys.  I installed netbook remix on my netbook.   I want to change what grub says on bootup but there is no menu.lst file.   What should I do?
<Hilikus> airstrike: ??? it doesnt have anything to do with compiling
<Joe__> adalal fdisk -l shows sdb1, sdb2, sdc1, and sdc2 but they aren't showing up in /dev
<adalal> Joe__: sounds like a corruption, and for the record, this is why you ahve a seperate home partition :P
<Arabus> I am currently trying to type unicode characters in ubuntu jaunty - it seems that the standard key kombination ctrl+shift+u#### does not work for me, at least not in pidgin and in xterm
<Joe__> adalal that IS my home partition
<adalal> Joe__: try locate sdb1
<Joe__> adalal shows nothing
<Wamphyri> fdisk /dev/sdb shows the drive
<LordHawke13> Does anyone have an Ekiga SIP account? I'd like to try out my new webcam and mic.
<pepperjack> Arabus: try rxvt-unicode  terminal emulator rather than xterm
<Joe__> Wamphyri yes, and if I hit p to print the partition table it shows both sdb1 and sdb2
<Wamphyri> just shows 1
<elusivepastry> How can I change the text of the Main Menu (ie "Applications, Places, and System") ?
<adalal> wait
<nat2610_> what is the service I have to start to be able to vnc a remote ubuntu machine ?
<Wamphyri> linux won't reconize the drive, but windoze see's it just fine
<adalal> Wamphyri and Joe__ have the same problem?
<adalal> Wamphyri: what kind of a drive is it?
<Wamphyri> western digital raptor 74g
<Wamphyri> sata
<adalal> Joe__: under fdisk, it just says sdb?
<Oasa> adalal: yeah i would like to know that... i would be a good student... and by the way what actually is the difference between a server and a normal computer. with the exception of there will be additional rights to the server admin. and many computers will be connected and files can be share. I can do all this in Windows though.i actually dont know
<JoeSomebody> what is the most ram you can have in ubuntu if 64 bit intel pc?
<dimitar> can anyone tell me why when i start ubuntu 9.10 it first show me black screen with some color changes like some color testing and then noramlly start up system?
<Joe__> adalal yes sdb shows up
<adalal> Joe__: it says just sdb? not /dev/sdb?
<Joe__> adalal it's /dev/sdb
<pepperjack> JoeSomebody: your motherboard will give out on the amount of ram it can support before ubuntu 64 bit will
<adalal> Wamphyri: is it an ntfs partition?
<adalal> Joe__: try sudo ls /dev/
<Joe__> adalal with two partitions /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<JoeSomebody> ok cool thanks
<Oasa> adalal tell me how to partition a usb mass storage into two or more.
<Joe__> adalal sdb is there, but sdb1 and sdb2 are not
<Wamphyri> adalal, it was i just removed the partition
<Arabus> pepperjack: gnome terminal seems to work with ctrl-shift-u####, do they use different input libraries or why is that so?
<chuy_max> Joe__, what Ubuntu version are  you using?
<adalal> Wamphyri: install ntfs-3g and try
<adalal> just a whim
<Joe__> chuy_max I was on 8.10, upgraded to 9.04(worked fine) then to 9.10 (broke here, can't boot)
<dimitar> can anyone tell me why when i start ubuntu 9.10 it first show me black screen with some color changes like some color testing and then noramlly start up system?
<adalal> Joe__: does it mount on other systems?
<Wamphyri> adalal, its a linux partion now
<adalal> Wamphyri: which type?
<Joe__> adalal other systems?
<Wamphyri> adalal, i just used fdisk
<xzachtmx> ok is there a way to open the terminal and run a script from one shell line like gnome-terminal bash script.sh (that didnt work)
<Wamphyri> installer still doesn't see it
<adalal> Joe__: are you sure the HD didn't erase?
<Joe__> adalal no reason it should have
<adalal> Wamphyri: all i do is ask you to post on the forums... and see if anyone replies
<pepperjack> Arabus: xterm probably doesnt have unicode support. i've been using urxvt for forever. i would guess that you could recompile xterm for utf8 but im.. not entirely sure
<adalal> Joe__: Open it with gparted
<Wamphyri> ok :)
<Joe__> adalal can't boot, no gui
<Arabus> pepperjack: well I am mainly concerned about using pidgin for irc chat and typing unicode characters into it - but it does not seem to work for me even though it does work for others
<ManDay> Someone help me with my automount, when I plug in the SD card or USB stick it doesnt Automount?!?!
<adalal> Joe__: try the command line version of gparted.. parted :)
<res-away> whats the best way to restore a damaged ubuntu install?
<Joe__> adalal ok, what you want me to do now that I'm in here?
<Oasa> adalal: answer me please.
<adalal> Oasa: sorry for not replying, but to be honest, they aren't all tht differet
<Joe__> adalal print under parted shows everything being as I expect it to be
<adalal> Joe__: sorry dude, I have no experience with raid at all, i suspect it has to do with raid configurations...
<adalal> i can't think of anything else, try posting on teh forums
<resn> whats the method to store a botched ubuntu install?
<resn> restore*
<elzoog> Man, this grub2 shit sucks.  I wish they would have kept menu.lst so that it would be easy to do what I want to do
<Oasa> adalal: So server is not that different. Tell me how to partition a usb into two or more .
<guntbert> !language | elzoog
<colton_> I just bought a new hp printer and it didn't come with linux drivers. How could I get these drivers? Do they exist?
<ubottu> elzoog: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adalal> Oasa: oh sorry
<adalal> Oasa: got confused, um, use gparted
<amcsi> hello
<adalal> hello
<adalal> Oasa: sudo apt-get install gparted
<adalal> and then run it
<guntbert> resn: 'botched' in what way?
<resn> guntbert: when i start up, it freezes at "checking battery".
<Oasa> !language | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<resn> guntbert: it happend after a "failed" update from 9.04 to 9.10
<amcsi> I have a problem with the ubuntu netbook remix iso: I burned it onto my pendrive with ido2usb, and it boots up on my netbook, but I can't install or try ubuntu, because it takes me back to the same menu. What can be the problem?
<resn> then a update after that resulted in this problem guntbert
<guntbert> resn: can you start the recovery system?
<resn> guntbert: never had to use it before, so im not sure what to do
<elzoog> For example, if I want to change the menu entry from "Windows NT....(on dev/sdb1)" to "Windows XP Professional", and turn off the countdown, wouldn't it be easier to do both at the same time by editing the menu.lst?
<guntbert> resn: when booting - do you get the "grub" menu (several kernels to select) ?
<Oasa> adalal : Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.31). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Oasa> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gparted/gparted_0.3.5-1ubuntu5_i386.deb  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.31). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Oasa> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<FloodBot2> Oasa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<resn> guntbert: yes. i can get that fine. after i select the install and it starts loading, probing etc, then it freezes
<dimitar> can anyone tell me why when i start ubuntu 9.10 it first show me black screen with some color changes like some color testing and then noramlly start up system?
<dimitar> can anyone tell me why when i start ubuntu 9.10 it first show me black screen with some color changes like some color testing and then noramlly start up system?
<Oasa> adalal : and are you a  mod/admin of this channel
<adalal> Oasa: no by no means, i am not
<resn> dimitar: bet its probing, etc. does it work fine?
<adalal> Oasa: switch to a different mirror...
<dimitar> resn....yes it work fine....but its annoying...every start up...
<Oasa> how to do that adalal ?
<PlanDiabolico> JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<PlanDiabolico> JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<PlanDiabolico> JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<PlanDiabolico> JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<PlanDiabolico> JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<FloodBot2> PlanDiabolico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elzoog> Why did grub have to become less easy to work with?
<h4f1> sdf
<adalal> Oasa: system > administration > software sources
<adalal> Oasa: there's a tab there, where you can choose another mirror, or hit the best mirror button
<guntbert> resn: we are talking about different things here - I talk about booting without CD
<resn> guntbert: we are talking about the same thing. i am dual booting.
<protojay> how do i change my desktop resolution in the command line?
<Bookman> I am trying to play Alien Arena but my sound is very, very choppy and the video has flashes of the background in it.  Not sure what is wrong here.
<PFA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364066 can someone look at and help me with this please?
<guntbert> resn: then why "select install"? but never mind - in this grub menu you can choose "recovery system"
<coz_> protojay,   welll  this may help   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<coz_> protojay,  which video card are you running?
<dimitar> resn....yes it work fine....but its annoying...every start up...
<resn> guntbert: oh, when i select windows or linux installs. sorry for wrong word choice
<protojay> coz_: ati
<resn> dimitar: i got that
<coz_> protojay,   ooo ..ok I know very very little about at configuration however that link should be  helpful
<dimitar> resn:how to i turn it off
<guntbert> resn: then select "recovery" please
<Oasa> adalal which mirror shoudl i use
<pspfreak> How can I get my usb headset to work correctly with sound and microphone
<h4f1> how do I make pidgin to skip all debug messages? like "blah blah entered the room etc"
<resn> guntbert: should i recover by itself?
<resn> h4f1: you should be able to active it on plugins
<adalal> Oasa: u can use the main server, but it's here in the UK, just hit select best server, and it'll configure to the fastest server for you
<pspfreak> How can I get my usb headset to work correctly with sound and microphone
<h4f1> resn: do you know the name of plugin ?
<hedkandi> hi there!
<Oasa> yeah i did that actually
<resn> h4f1: not sure, it should be on the default list
<adalal> Oasa: great
<hedkandi> I have a usb-based mp3-player which mounts on vista as a removable hard disc. It doesn't mount (on the desktop) in karmic. Any ideas?
<adalal> continue to install gparted
<pspfreak> How can I get my usb headset to work correctly with sound and microphone
<adalal> hedkandi: does it show up under rhythmbox?
<Oasa> adalal : it chose singapore
<elusivepastry> How can I change the text of the Main Menu (ie "Applications, Places, and System") ?
<adalal> hedkandi: or, under sudo fdisk -l?
<Oasa> now i will give apt-get again in terminal ?
<adalal> Oasa: fair enough
<adalal> Oasa: yes
<guntbert> resn: at first I'd try to "repair broken packages"
<pspfreak> How can I get my usb headset to work correctly with sound and microphone
 * adalal wants a christmas present :P
<pspfreak> Can someone help?
<adalal> pspfreak: not showing up on pulseaudio?
<pspfreak> it is, but it isn't actually using it. It is using my onboard sound.
<Oasa> adalal : This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Oasa> is only available from another source
<Oasa> E: Package gparted has no installation candidate
<Oasa> :(
<x_> x
<adalal> Oasa: go to applications > Ubuntu software centre, and search for gnome partition editor
<adalal> and install it from there
<pspfreak> Adalal: It's showing up, but it doesn't go through my headset. I have a gigaware headset
<Oasa> the GUI way... cant i go to synaptic manager?
<hedkandi> adalal: no
<pspfreak> Oasa: apt-get install gparted
<adalal> Oasa: it's easier getting it done through the software centre, why more trouble :)
<mkquist_> Oasa: sudo apt-get install gparted  -- whats easier than that?
<jacblac> join #seatools
<ciro314> hi! i have several postscript files and i would like to join them in a single pdf file. pdftk does not handle this kind of files. any suggestion, please?
<adalal> Oasa: if it still doesn't choose the main server, and then isntall
<Oasa> mkquist psp freak... i am having trble
<baz> i miss the star ratings in the software center for popularity, why were those removed?
<pspfreak> adalal, It shouws up, but it the sound doesn't redirect into my headset
<pspfreak> I have ubuntu 9.04
<adalal> pspfreak: im trying to think if there are any special modules
<h4f1> is there a plugin for pidgin. which will insert the username for me when I press on username. as for now I have to copy it or type it myself ?
<adriano> ciao a tutti
<pspfreak> Adalal: it is a gigaware
<adalal> h4f1: no, but u can start writing the name and hit tab, it'll complete it
<h4f1> adalal: thanks didn't know
<hedkandi> anyone else?
<adriano> per caso ce qualche italiano che mi da un aiutino su linux?
<adalal> pspfreak: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/problems-with-a-gigaware-usb-headset-still-sound-from-the-pc-585021/
<pspfreak> adalal: i want to use it cuz I got it for christmas
<pushistik> привет
<adalal> pspfreak: that's one suggestion
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<chadi> I clicked "remember mty currently running applications" in startup and it's not remembering them forever. How can I delete the remembered data?
<chadi> not=now*
<h4f1> pushistik: русская поддержка на #ubuntu-ru
<adalal> pspfreak: post on the forum, but i think the headset causes problems with PA
<darkside86> how do you allow short/null passwords in Ubuntu 9.10?
<pushistik>   а на руссокм тут кто - нибуть общается??????
<adalal> pspfreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=998544
<h4f1> pushistik: увы нет
<pspfreak> adalal, thanks
<elzoog> Ok guys, in grub2 how do I change the menu entry from "Ubuntu Linux 2.6.31-16-generic" to "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" ?
<adriano> vabbe grazie lo stesso ciau a tutti
<adalal> !russian | pushistik
<darkside86> "You must choose a longer password" = error i need to specify exact passwords i know what i'm doing (not installing ssh or caring about non-admin user passes)
<ubottu> pushistik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to set nvidia setting ? my refresh rate keep on reset to default when I restart window
<ghostlines> anyone know if it's possible to override ethernet duplex speed? Our sys admin changed the the lan speed from 100mbit to 10mbit.
<meydlo> know anybody from you problem:"ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" ?
<auntieNeo> how do I disable pulse audio? it's interfering with some of my games
<ubuntunewbie> please ?
<ubuntunewbie> please ?
<elzoog> I guess nobody here knows?  You don't simply edit a text file?
<BinaryMan> auntieNeo: You probably want to disable PulseAudio.
<mneptok> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<h4f1> ubuntunewbie: please what ?
<guntbert> !grub2 | elzoog
<ubottu> elzoog: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<auntieNeo> BinaryMan: that's what I just asked about
<BinaryMan> !info pbzip2
<ubottu> pbzip2 (source: pbzip2): parallel bzip2 implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<darkside86> is there a GUI where a user can set their own password w/o admin privs?
<BinaryMan> auntieNeo: you came here looking for help, yes?
<mneptok> darkside86: System > Prefs > About Me
<meydlo> pls have anybody experience with problem :" ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout "?
<eli_> Hey... how do I switch to normal desktop mode in UNR 9.10? The desktop-switcher package does not exist in karmic
<BinaryMan> auntieNeo: Best advice is not to disable PulseAudio and find another way to fix your game.
<darkside86> ok thanks
<auntieNeo> BinaryMan: that's bullshit. I know what I'm doing. it's an old binary game that won't work with pulesaudio
<mneptok> !language > auntieNeo
<ubottu> auntieNeo, please see my private message
<adalal> !language | auntieNeo#
<ubottu> auntieNeo#: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<auntieNeo> what a rude bot :(
<ManDay> Someone help me with my automount, when I plug in the SD card or USB stick it doesnt Automount?!?!
<BinaryMan> auntieNeo: Then you can help yourself.
<adalal> ManDay: install gconf-editor
<BinaryMan> meydlo: i have that error in dmesg constantly. it doesn't seem to affect my wireless.
<adalal> and there're options in there to allow gnome to assist in automount
<BinaryMan> time to run, yet again
<elzoog> So is that the solution when linux decides to make something more complicated?  When someone asks a question you guys just cover your ears and go "la la la"?
<ciro314> hi! i have several postscript files and i would like to join them in a single pdf file. pdftk does not handle this kind of files. any suggestion, please?
<obaid> i need help with my vpn connection setup
<auntieNeo> I'm sorry about my language. does anyone know the correct way to disable pulse audio in ubuntu?
<darkside86> i usually just force kill it as needed
<auntieNeo> the wiki has instructions, but it seems to have changed with the latest version
<darkside86> until it starts back up
<auntieNeo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#line-91
<mneptok> auntieNeo: killall pulseaudio
<obaid> anyone used ultravpn.fr in ubuntu ?
<ManDay> adalal, i got it already
<ManDay> what conf setting?
<auntieNeo> mneptok: I've already done that... but it's not a great solution
<auntieNeo> I pretty much just want to know where it autostarts itself
<auntieNeo> some gnome thing I assume, since the init script tells me it's per-user
<Joe__> halfway fixed... stupid dmraid
<BluesKaj> !atitude | elzoog
<darkside86> what does pulseaudio do anyway? add one more layer of complexity to Linux sound?
<ManDay> adalal, ?
<ubuntunewbie> <h4f1>: anyone know how to set nvidia setting ? my refresh rate keep on reset to default when I restart window
<auntieNeo> darkside86: it's a sound server. basically it mixes sound. pulseaudio does some additional things like allow network sound
<meydlo> <BinaryMan> I looking for that with google but no good  solution :-/
<auntieNeo> darkside86: but difficulties arise because pulseaudio is new and a lot of old games *cough* ut2004 *cough* don't understand the api
<auntieNeo> plus, I like dmix better, personally
<adalal> ManDay: give a few mins.. i've trying to find it
<ManDay> thats very kind adalal thank you
<ManDay> im waiting
<BluesKaj> elzoog, changing the name of a kernel ...why /
<auntieNeo> but it seems the latest ubuntu has this newfangled "run pulseaudio when teh user logs in" thing and I can't figure out where it's running it from
<auntieNeo> ah, there appears to be a script at /etc/pulse... I can figure this out :P
<adalal> ManDay: on gconf-editor see /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<adalal> ManDay: see if it's enabled
<ManDay> adalal, its on already
<Enzo_01> what is the best way to have a kde on netbook
<adalal> oh that's odd
<ManDay> wait ill check dmesg
<Enzo_01> to install ubuntu netbook remix, and then install kde
<adalal> what messages come up on dmest on inserting the drive?
<Enzo_01> or install a kubuntu
<Enzo_01> ?
<darkside86> would anyone happen to know why a 4th generation 8G nano fails to show songs written to it via Rhythmbox? i tried gtkpod and banshee but they won't even show the device?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to set nvidia setting ? my refresh rate keep on reset to default when I restart window
<Joe__> adalal think I almost have it...
<adalal> Joe__: what did you try?
<ManDay> adalal, nothing special, dmesg seems normal
<Joe__> adalal noticed after I did parted the nodes showed up for that disk
<wotsolatsod731> Can someone please tell me what can I do gain access here? E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<wotsolatsod731> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Joe__> adalal did a little more research, found an issue with udev and dmraim not playing nice, just adding the kernel option nodmraid gets me 90% of the way there
<gdb> wotsolatsod731: preface your command with the word 'sudo'
<gdb> wotsolatsod731: ie; sudo aptitude install package
<adalal> Joe__: lovely!
<wotsolatsod731> I try'd that too and put my password in after
<wotsolatsod731> still same message
<mrbrdo> how do i find out if i'm on 32bit or 64bit?
<KB1JWQ> mrbrdo: uname -a
<Joe__> adalal now to fix the last issue with fsck helling at me about the home mount
<ManDay> Can anyone help me getting automount of media such as SD cards and ThumbDrives to work? When I insert the medium, it displays in /dev/ and dmesg looks fine, yet it doesnt appear in nautilus nor FS unless I mount it manually!
<mrbrdo> KB1JWQ what should i look for?
<mrbrdo> it's i686 does that mean it's 32bit?
<KB1JWQ> mrbrdo: What's it day?
<KB1JWQ> It's one line.
<KB1JWQ> Yes.
<elzoog> BluesKaj: "elzoog, changing the name of a kernel ...why /"   Because Ubuntu Netbook Remix is the name of the OS you are booting to, not Ubuntu Linux 2.6.31-16-generic
<wotsolatsod731> Oh sorry your your right
<mrbrdo> ty
<adalal> ManDay: if noone can help, you're better off posting on the forum
<meydlo> pls have anybody experience with problem "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout"?
<ManDay> The forums, I never got any help there, adalal
<adalal> ManDay: really? i have! so many times.. lol, give it one more go :P
<ManDay> adalal, ok.
<snappy1> ciao a tutti
<elzoog> Also, it's "Windows XP Professional"  not "Windows NT/2000/XP (on /dev/sda1)"
<snappy1> spiegatemi come faccio a scaricare film
<Joe__> adalal sucsess!  hopefully fsck doesn't hell at me next time... shouldn't take too long to check a 4TB mount :P
<adalal> umm
<snappy1> please
<adalal> Joe__: i think otherwise
<Joe__> one last issue (assuming this works) I forgot... how do I permently add a line to my kernel boot options?
<adalal> snappy... not this forum
<Joe__> adalal yeah... it's gonna take a while :P
<KB1JWQ> Joe__: grub.conf usually.
<adalal> !en | snappy1
<ubottu> snappy1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<guntbert> !it | snappy1
<ubottu> snappy1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<snappy1> link for instruction?
<adalal> i meant that
<adalal> oops :P
<Joe__> kbljwq that's under /etc right?
<snappy1> Un link per le istruzioni
<mka> elzoog, can your repeat your problem again?
<elzoog> I don't care if INTERNALLY, Ubuntu wants to call these things something less user friendly.  For all I care, Ubuntu can call them "Lin 23.23.123.5123.1"   It's just when, it asks me what I want to boot to, it should say something that makes sense to ME.
<BluesKaj> elzoog, you can try changing it in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then doing a n update-grub , if you're on grub2
<xiong> Just upgraded to 9,10 and having trouble with the Applications menu: Some items are not available in the 'Edit Menus' dialog, even though they display in the menu itself; some submenus of 'Games' are disabled and refuse to accept being enabled. Hints?
<adalal> elzoog: change the volume name
<Joe__> adalal thanks for the help earrlier.. thank god I have multtipple  computers or this would have been a problem :P
<elzoog> mka:  I want to change the menu entry in Grub
<mka> elzoog, you mean Grub2?
<adalal> Joe__: indeed... same here
<adalal> elzoog: there're guides for grub2 all over the net
<elzoog> mka:  Yep, grub2, the least user friendly boot loader I have yet to come across
<henkpoley> xiong: did it use to work in previous a ubuntu version ?
<guntbert> elzoog: why don't you read and follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 ?
<wotsolatsod731> Also when I try to run a windows program disc with wine I get : Access denied
<elzoog> Guntbert:  I read the wiki on grub2
<xiong> henkpoley, Yes, all okay in 9.04; this is only since the upgrade.
<Datz> Hi, I am having a problem with my graphics card driver.  I just installed my NVIDIA 6600 card, and the driver, restarted, but there is a message indicating that the card and the monitor could not be detected. Can someone help me with this>
<Alan502> Hi :) I reinstalled grub but the menu is not correctly displayed, how to fix it?
<mka> elzoog, yeah I agree it's less user friendly
<Datz> I cannot raise my resolution, which I would like to do
<padi999> Can someone explain me this: date +%T --date="00:01:01 -1min"
<padi999> 02:02:01
<padi999> ??
<henkpoley> xiong: also, the menu system grabs data from the menu of different desktops, could it be that these items are of  of a specific desktop environment? like KDE or something ?
<padi999> where are the 2 hours from?
<elzoog> I hope they upgrade grub2 so that all you have to do is change an entry in a text file to do that.
<aleko> :)
<mkquist_> Alan502: 9.10?
<mka> elzoog, guntbert, adalal, I guess the grub2 howto/guide needs to be re-written again
<guntbert> elzoog: and why didn't you follow them? changeing an entry should not be more complicated than removing/addin one :-)
<guntbert> mka: why?
<mka> guntbert, it is so user unfriendly
<nastas> pompa_: still there?
<adalal> guntbert: i think it's a bit more annoying than adding/removign a line in grub2
<Quadrescence> How do I 'trick' the package manager into thinking it has LaTeX installed? I know this is definitely against the philosophy of package managers, but I installed a newer version of TeXLive and it should be safe to make Ubuntu think it has the proper packages installed.
<elzoog> guntbert: You mean like "Entries should be removed by editing or removing files in the /etc/grub.d folder. The /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is read-only and should not normally be edited directly."
<Datz> Hi, I am having a problem with my graphics card driver.  I just installed my NVIDIA 6600 card, and the driver, restarted, but there is a message indicating that the card and the monitor could not be detected. Can someone help me with this? I cannot raise my screens resolution past 800x 600
<xiong> henkpoley, Quite possibly. I know that *some* of my apps are 'intended' for KDE, because they say so; in other cases I'm not sure, because there doesn't seem to be any definite discriminate. I don't really understand how an app can be one or the other, since all apps work fine under Gnome, although with different looks and feels.
<adalal> Quadrescence: you can force an install
<ManDay> adalal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8558130
<Alan502> mkquist_, yes
<ManDay> :=)
<ManDay> Please guys, help!
<xiong> henkpoley, Before you go into detail, yes, I do understand about Qt and GTK.
<mkquist_> Alan502: have you tried sudo update-grub?
<padi999> Can someone explain me this? http://pastebin.com/m2f969803 it seems as "date" is a weird function
<neezer> hello!
<mka> guntbert, adalal elzoog, I was stuck with grub rescue this other time and had only intrepid livecd at hand. I realised how nasty this grub2 thing is
<neezer> merry christmas!'
<elzoog> Guntbert:  Instead of "For example, if you want to change an entry from "Ubuntu Linux, generic 21p9348720934.902q847" to "Ubuntu Linux" you edit the file 30_linux and change the line ~~~ to ~~~
<neezer> can I get some support for exim4 here?
<Alan502> mkquist_, no, let me check it...
<henkpoley> xiong: Yeah, it's kinda vague, but QT vs. GTK mostly sums it up, I believe they use different shortcut files syntax
<Datz> Hi, I am having a problem with my graphics card driver.  I just installed my NVIDIA 6600 card, and the driver, restarted, but there is a message indicating that the card and the monitor could not be detected. Can someone help me with this>
<elzoog> Guntbert:  In other words instead of saying it can be done, give an example of something a normal user might want to do, and how he would do that.
<guntbert> elzoog: don't hold me responsible for the docu please :-)
<Salvad> Hello. Merry Christmas.
<neezer> Merry Christmas Salvad
<adalal> hello
<Alan502> mkquist_, the command ran, but with a lot of errors. It quited with a "done" though.
<adalal> and merry christmas
<stayka> hallo wie geht s euch?
<elzoog> guntbert:  Well, you are the one who told me to read the docu.
<meydlo> anybody may help me with problem ("ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout")?pls
<mkquist_> Alan502: what kind of errors?
<adalal> stayka: english pleaes
<adalal> pleaes*
<xiong> henkpoley, I'm just looking to straighten out the menus.
<adalal> please*
<neezer> stayka, are you from germany?
<phaer> I am using a dual monitor setup, but sometimes i would like to turn one of them black, for example when i watch a movie. Is it possible to do this in shell? I'd like to add it to my mplayer alias ;)
<elzoog> guntbert:  If you don't think the docu is helpful in telling me how to handle my problem, then why did you tell me to read it?
<stayka> i study her but i m from marocco
<Datz> Hi, I am having a problem with my graphics card driver.  I just installed my NVIDIA 6600 card, and the driver, restarted, but there is a message indicating that the card and the monitor could not be detected. Can someone help me with this?
<Salvad> When I am using Firefox and a popup opens it opens not beign visible.
<mka> I guess we need a gui application to tweak grub2 boot loader, I invested a lot of time in the past to master "grub legacy" now that time is thrown to a thrash by the introduction of grub2. feels like a slap in the face.
<Alan502> mkquist_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/346610/
<neezer> I see. I'm moving to Celle in July next year.
<neezer> I'm quite excited about it.
<guntbert> elzoog: (I never bother - I just see the menu once a month) - but yes - if there is a chapter how to create an entry you should be able to edit an entry with that instruction - (I hope :-/)
<Salvad> I am with intermittent light in the panel.
<adminewb1> maybe someone here can help direct me to a better support channel: how do I find out more about IRC host / IM network interconnects?
<Alan502> mkquist_, i doubt this is correct, i have four partitions. Three of them have operating systems. Kubuntu, Win7 and Win XP
<Datz> Is there somewhere else I can get help?
<nastas> pompa_: ?
<stayka> i have a problem with my webcam in ubuntu can you help me? please
<elzoog> guntbert:  In other words, you don't know how to solve the problem
<X-Sleepy-X> stayka: what kind of a problem do you have?
<adalal> stayka: just let us know what the problem is, and if anyone can help, they will :)
<bahman> I have a Q!
<adminewb1> mka, I hear your frustration, and I've had plenty of grub/grub2 headaches as well, but I believe their stated reasons for the grub->grub2 migration are compelling.
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to set nvidia setting ? my refresh rate keep on reset to default when I restart window
<xiong> henkpoley, Okay, I have figured out this much: Battle for Wesnoth is a 'Game' but also a 'StrategyGame'; therefore it wants to display in the submenu, not in the main Games menu. But when I try to enable the Strategy submenu, this action fails (in a bizarre way); the check appears, then blinks out.
<bahman> Could you tell me about running Tor with Vidalia?!
<adalal> !help | bahman
<ubottu> bahman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharif> How I am able to do Internet sharing with limit of speed each user ?
<Datz> Hi, I am having a problem with my graphics card driver.  I just installed my NVIDIA 6600 card, and the driver, restarted, but there is a message indicating that the card and the monitor could not be detected. Can someone help me with this?
<bahman> I'm a new user, thanks adalal and ubottu
<adalal> bahman: ubottu is a bot :P
<X-Sleepy-X> sharif: What you need is some form of bandwidth quota.
<kheera> adalal, its ok to thank bots
<Alan502> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bahman> What a great OS!
<Joe__> Datz I normally have to install Nvidia drivers manually
<adalal> kheera: i suppose.. :P but they dont understand!
<guntbert> elzoog: yes - thats true - I only looked through the said page and found  a chapter on how to add an entry - I expected that to be good enough - sorry if it isn't
<meydlo> anybody there is able to help me with problem ("ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout") pls O:-)
<kheera> adalal: thats only because we didn't program them to understand.  whoevers bot it is should fix that.
<Datz> Joe_: Ok...
<neezer> I'm not getting any exim4 help over on the exim channel/server. Does anyone here know anything about it?
<Guest10699> i have a quick question:  my f-spot opens then crashes in like .5 secs... any ideas?  fresh install ubuntu 9.10
<mka> adminewb1, I guess I have to keep faith and learn again, you see, a transition from an expert to a newbie is traumatizing. We demand counselling to accompany the Grub2 HOWTO
<Joe__> Datz just go to nvidia's site, and find the right driver for your card and platform
<mkquist_> Alan502: howd you get to this point? = /
<adalal> kheera: i swear.. i had a bot and i made it say thank you each time someone thanked it :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest10699: Try opening fspot in a terminal and post the output
<kheera> perfect :)
<mkquist_> Alan502: as in how did grub get messed?
<bahman> I install Tor and also Vidalia but when the Vidalia start the Tor, its stop in "Loading relay information"
<Datz> Joe_: thanks I'll do that
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest10699: post the output in a pastebin
<Guest10699> i can do that... should i post into chat?
<kheera> adalal: no if we could only program the humans to be that nice :)
<adminewb1> mka, traumatizing, for sure
<Guest10699> i have a lot to learn
<Joe__> Datz after that, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console window (write this down, as you won't be able to come back), login and type "sudo service gdm stop" then browse to where you saved the driver (default is ~/Desktop) and type "sudo sh NVIDIA..." fill in the name, follow the prompts.  When done just type "sudo service gdm start" and you should be good
<stayka> I do not know, it does not work when I'm at
<adalal> kheera: i s'pose, but we can threaten them :)
<kheera> hah
<Alan502> mkquist_, i installed windows xp on a different partition, so i had to reinstall my grub to be able to boot into kubuntu again
<Joe__> guess he didn't need the rest of the instructions :P
<adalal> kheera: it's like being rude to make others ncie
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest10699: You post here http://pastebin.com/ then send us the link
<kheera> adalal: threatening != being nice!
<Guest10699> kk thanks
<Guest10699> brb
<X-Sleepy-X> k
<debuggerboy> hello
<X-Sleepy-X> hi
<Joe__> Alan502 I prefer Virtualbox for the few things I need real (ie wine doesn't work) windows
<mkquist_> Alan502: you used 9.10 to reinstall grub?
<adalal> kheera: wouldn't taht be lovely?
<adminewb1> mka are you looking for a hand translating your menu.lst to the grub.cfg form?
<kheera> hmm
<guntbert> adalal: please keep to the topic :-)
<kheera> guntbert:
<adalal> sigh
<mka> adminewb1, I need to customize my grub2 bootloader
<plandiabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<kheera> oops. guntbert sets a good example :)
<Alan502> Joe__, i installed win xp for games, and i have win 7 for other porpouses
<plandiabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<plandiabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<plandiabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<plandiabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<plandiabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<steffan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot2> plandiabolico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joe__> adala: 20%... we're speeding now :P
<Alan502> mkquist_, yes ubuntu 9.10 x86, althought im using kubuntu amd64
<z3rongod> Hello
<gadgetme> edit /etc/defaults/grub.cfg
<adalal> 20% ?
<adalal> Joe__: 4 TB right?
<adalal> damn
<gadgetme> and run update-grub
<mka> adminewb1, I want to have for example a line that has only "LINUX" and another line with "WINDOWS"
<Joe__> alan502 the few games I play work with wine, but for me I use Virtualbox with xp (have 7 as well) and just put it up on one of my monitors, two OSs at once
<Joe__> adalal yeah
<Guest10699> http://pastebin.com/m247eb37e
<Alan502> Joe__, i wish games ran on virtualbox or on wine; that would be my solution if getting rid of windows
<Plan-Diabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<Plan-Diabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<Plan-Diabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<Plan-Diabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<Plan-Diabolico> HI GAYS. JOIN IN #SPACIONUX
<FloodBot2> Plan-Diabolico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkquist_> Alan502: take a look see here, I'm new to grub2 (using ubuntu 64bit), but was able to recover grub using this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<mka> adminewb1, I dont need all the fuss about 2.6.***... appearing
<adalal> we should be able to kcik ppl like that
<Joe__> alan502 you check out the WineHQ database to make sure they don't?
<z3rongod> I'm trying to use ubuntu from live cd on a computer that has 7600 GT. The problem is after the little ubuntu gray icon on the center appears, the image f***s up. I think it might be related to the driver for this video card. The computer works ok with winxp. Are there known issues with this card? How can i fix this problem?
<Alan502> Joe__, i did, they are moder warfare 2 and crysis
<elzoog> gadgetme:  The file says not to edit grub.cfg    I will do that if I have to though.
<Joe__> alan502 yeah, crysis definately wouldn't :P
<guntbert> adalal: especially when I *want* to kick someone I'm glad that I cannot :-)
<adalal> elzoog: dont
<Joe__> alan502 one day the game developers will support linux...
<Alan502> mkquist_, woah! this is awesome i was looking for some guide like this one but couldn't find it =P thanks!!
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest10699: It says something about the error in the end of http://pastebin.com/m247eb37e but I'm not the right person to help you with that fspot problem.
<adalal> elzoog: because it will revert back when update-grub is triggered
<adminewb1> mka, the fuss over kernel versions is there so you can tell apart which kernel you're starting. kernel updates sometimes patch nasty bugs, and sometimes introduce regressions.
<LiteralKa> Okay, I got out of tty, I got gdm working
<Alan502> Joe__, of course, as more cross platform programming languages become popular
<adalal> elzoog: you have to update the config files
<Guest10699> dang and all i wanted was a slideshow for a screensaver...lol
<LiteralKa> but everything is messed up, graphics wise
<Alan502> Joe__, i see it in a close future
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest10699: You could try to google that error message, maybe that will give you a clue on what to do or wait until someone more skilled than me on the subject answers the question...
<bahman> Wow... Vidalia connected to the Tor network
<adalal> wat's vidalia?
<adalal> what*
<Guest10699> well thanks I'll try that
<adminewb1> mka, would you want to remove all the single-user mode boot menu items too?
<Joe__> Alan502 there are some really good crossplatform tools out there, but the big guys don't see us as worth the effort... indies are where we'll get our good games for now
<mka> adminewb1, I know but for a family friendly computer those need to be hidden, the children can hardly sleep by those kernel versions
<ipozgaj> part
<bahman> But firefox dont open any webpage
<adminewb1> mka, oh i see
<mka> adminewb1, yes ofcourse, as well as that useless memtest thing
<X-Sleepy-X> !vidalia | adalal
<gmachine_24> Greetings earthlings. Merry Christmas. Ok, I am trying to run undvd and it "depends" on a couple things I cannot find for Linux/Ubuntu - MP4Creator which apparently is a Cisco thing and only for Windows? Is this so? I am also missing mkmerge and ogmmerge. This is undvd version 0.7.5
<gmachine_24> I want a command-line dvd backup.....
<adalal> wait... ubottu didn't reply
<X-Sleepy-X> adalal: vidalia = controller GUI for the Tor software
<adalal> ahh okay
<Alan502> Joe__, yeah, well i guess it'll happen as linux and mac grow more popular over windows... Microsoft's reign is being taken by Google =P and Google has shown its efforts to support open source
<X-Sleepy-X> adalal: <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidalia
<meydlo> nobody have experience with ("ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout")?
<adminewb1> mka, you can strip down your boot menu, but afaik that would mean you'd have to boot manually at the grub2 cmd prompt if something went haywire and you needed to start in maintenance mode; is that ok?
<adalal> ah
<bahman> Could anyone help me in vidalia, Tor and Pirvoxy?!
<gmachine_24> meydio, timeout?
<X-Sleepy-X> bahman: What you need?
<gmachine_24> sorry, meydlo
<Alan502> Joe__, brb
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to run a ".run" file, but the archive manager wants to open it.
<X-Sleepy-X> bahman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<bahman> I install vidalia and Tor. Vidalia start Tor correctly, but firefox don't open webpages
<adalal> Datz: run it from the command line
<meydlo> can't reset hardware (-5)
<meydlo> failed to wake up MAC chip
<Datz> adalal, Do I just ./some.run  ?
<mka> adminewb1, that is NOT ok. So, in simple English, there is no way to customise the entries on the GRUB2 boot loader menu?
<adalal> Datz: yes... as long as ur in that folder :)
<jamiejackson> what app should i use to copy audio cds in ubuntu? brasero plain doesn't work right now. makes coasters.
<Datz>  ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run: command not found
<adalal> mka: there actually is, it's jus very messed up
<Ov3rf10w> Datz, chmod +x file.run
<gmachine_24> ok........so forget about undvd for a moment... what do people use to back up their dvds?
<obaid> sh Nvidia.....run
<rsk> Datz, try sh sudo NVIDIA
<Datz> ok
<adminewb1> mka, yes you can customize, but it's a process one doesn't undertake so lightly
<mka> adalal, adminewb1, grub2 is NOT user friendly then
<adalal> mka: well, not so far no.. hopefully this will change SOOON
<adalal> u can add custom entries quite easily though, mka
<kheera> mka: more userfriendly than the windows alternative.
<mka> kheera, we are not talking anything about windows
<adminewb1> grub2 is slightly more friendly than grub, if you're starting from the ignorance of both, in my estimation
<Autie> i need to read about grub2, its kinda different than grub
<adalal> mka: you just can't edit the automatically configured entries easily
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to set nvidia setting ? my refresh rate keep on reset to default when I restart window
<mka> adminewb1, I rest my case. adalal, you are right. there is no straightforward way to edit the entries
<jamiejackson> What app can I use to copy audio CDs in Ubuntu? Brasero is broken, ATM.
<eumesmotoaki> #ubuntu
<adalal> mka: like i said, to edit no.. but u can add custom ones
<elzoog> admin:  If gub2 is more user friendly, then how do you change the menu entry from "Windows NT/2000/XP (on /dev/sda1)" to "Windows XP Professional"
<apparle> guys someone plz tell me how to put my computer to sleep... I can't find the option sleep nor suspend to RAM
<adminewb1> mka, that would beg the question of what one considers as straightforward, within the field of configuring things on Unix-like systems in general
<mka> adalal, the menu is already crowded
<jamiejackson> apparle: sudo pm-suspend
<elzoog> adminewb1:  In old grub, all I would have to do is edit the line in the menu.lst file.   Since you say grub2 is more user friendly, there should be a simpler way to do that in grub2
<apparle> jamiejackson: Actually I think ubuntu thinks my MoBo doesn't support suspend to RAM
<mka> adminewb1, ok I withdraw my statement about straightforwardness, but IT CANNOT BE DONE!!
<Bookman> I am logged into another computer via ssh, how do I copy a file using cp command?  I've read the man page, but it comes with no examples that I could find.
<pepperjack> apparle: should be in your screensaver settings --> power management
<pepperjack> or just system --> power management
<adminewb1> elzoog, you can edit grub.cfg also, but with the understanding that your customizing can be clobbered next time an autoupdate sets up a new kernel, for instance
<adalal> pepperjack: there is separate screensaver settings
<apparle> pepperjack: I'll check
<X-Sleepy-X> Bookman: if the file needs permissions put sudo infront of it, otherwise: cp file file-copy
<X-Sleepy-X> Bookman: you could also do like this, cd /var/www and then sudo cp /home/user/file .
<obaid> bookman, u are trying to copy file off the server ?
<Bookman> yes
<X-Sleepy-X> oh i c
<X-Sleepy-X> ;)
<elzoog> adminewb1:  That's another point.  If they wanted to make grub2 MORE user friendly and not LESS user friendly, then why didn't they give the option of automatically replacing old kernel entries in the menu with new ones?
<adminewb1> mka, something could be done, but it might not suit your wishes for ease of use, maintainability and so forth
<obaid> u could do this various ways, have u got, ftp, samba, www running on ur server ?
<BluesKaj> elzoog, you can edit in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg , save it , then do sudo update-grub.
<mka> adminewb1, that file begs you with capital letters that you should not attempt editing it
<Bookman> obaid, I assume I have to ftp instead of trying to copy?
<obaid> cp cannot copy cross network
<X-Sleepy-X> Bookman: you can connect with nautilus
<adminewb1> elzoog, not sure I understand; I thought it did just that
<mka> adminewb1, I know, but nothing is done yet
<Bookman> X-Sleepy-X, yes, I know that.  I just thought I could from the command line
<X-Sleepy-X> Bookman: yeah, scp
<obaid> Bookman, u can try to use netcat to send a single file
<adminewb1> mka, I think the caps are to scare off people who are not so well informed; it can be edited, I do it often; I just do it knowing it's at my own risk
<X-Sleepy-X> Bookman: http://www.go2linux.org/scp-linux-command-line-copy-files-over-ssh
<elzoog> adminewb1:  In other words, instead of displaying to the user "Ubuntu, Linux generic 2.12.123123    Ubuntu, Linux generic 2.13.1232"  call it "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" then when the kernel is updated, have "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" point to the generic 2.13.1232 kernel instead of the 2.12.123123 kernel.
<elzoog> adminewb1: In other words INTERNALLY, keep the name of the kernel whatever user unfriendly name you want to call it.   But simply change the TEXT that is displayed in the menu
<adminewb1> elzoog, ok, if you're going to customize the text of the menu entries, it would be up to you to save a backup and hand-edit to clean up after autoupdates; I realize this is not a terribly satisfying answer
<ai9371> i want to set up web server
<Bookman> X-Sleepy-X, scp is exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<ai9371> with PHP mySQL  support
<X-Sleepy-X> Bookman: your welcome
<manowar3> ai9371, a production server or a development server?
<guntbert> !lamp | ai9371
<ubottu> ai9371: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mota_> hi
<mka> grrrrrr
<mota_> I am new to ubuntu I am currently using a live cd
<adminewb1> elzoog, right, I wouldn't really recommend changing the file names of your kernels; you might add some handy symbolic links as mnemonic I suppose
<X-Sleepy-X> ai9371: when you install with the server CD you will get the choice to select LAMP, that will give you what you need...
<elzoog> adminewb1:  The thing is, if it was for me I wouldn't care.  But I am setting up this netbook as a present for my 8 year old daughter.   So you can understand, I want to minimize confusing stuff.
<mota_> I am trying to get nds wrapper and I dont know how to use it ? or how to get it to work can someone help me ?
<Mwa`> How do I find the keychains and reset the password for the main one? Encryption and keyrings just has privat key info in it. This thing has set up a keychain with a password I don't know and put all my stuff in it. >:(
<Mwa`> and why is there a ` in my name
<mka> ai9371, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql mysql-server5.0
<elzoog> adminewb1:  I don't want to change the name of the actual kernel.   I just want to change the TEXT that is displayed in the menu
<mkquist_> elzoog: i thought you could make a custom menu for grub?
<adminewb1> elzoog, to make your system bootable by nongeeks, would it be adequate simply to setup a default menu item with a timeout, so they just wait 10sec for it to go by itself?
<mkquist_> elzoog: or just boot with no menu...
<adalal> u can!
<Datz> ok, well I tried installing the .run file. But to intsall the driver, I can't have"X" started.  How can I disable X?
<adalal> u can make custom entries for grunb
<adalal> grub*
<mota_> Can someone help me get ndswrapper to work please ?
<elzoog> adminewb1:  Well, one thing I DO like about grub2, is there is an option to automatically boot to the last OS you booted to before.   So if the last time you booted to Ubuntu, it will default to Ubuntu.   If the last time you booted to Windows, the next time the default will be Windows.
<adminewb1> elzoog, customizing the boot menu item text (without changing internal representations) means you're on the hook for keeping that in place, while the automated system of updating grub.cfg is going to clobber your changes
<X-Sleepy-X> mota_: you need the inf file for the driver i believe
<Datz> How can I kill X to install a driver?
<adalal> Datz: on the command line
<mota_> x-sleepy-x where do I get that ?
<adalal> Datz: sudo service gdm stop
<Datz> that will drop me down to shell?
<X-Sleepy-X> mota_: ndiswrapper uses windows drivers
<adminewb1> that's why they warn you about manual editing of grub.cfg
<X-Sleepy-X> mota_: i think
<DaZ> Datz: should
<X-Sleepy-X> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Datz> lets try, thanks
<DaZ> Datz: but, you know, the drivers are usually already in the repo :F
<elzoog> adminewb1:  The thing is, when most people think of booting to an OS, they think of booting to Ubuntu, not Ubuntu generic 2.18.12938
<z3rongod> Is it possible to install and use wine with ubuntu live cd ?
<Datz> sudo: service: command not found  DaZ
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: yes
<Datz> adalal ^
<z3rongod> Well i tried doing "wine isntallname.exe"
<z3rongod> And said i am missing the application or something and i should do sudo apt-get
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: sudo apt-get install wine
<z3rongod> so i did
<DaZ> Datz: sudo init 3
<elzoog> adminewb1:  So if you want to make it so that PEOPLE can easily use it, you should show them what they understand.
<CrocoJet> is good idea compile kernel linux-2.6.32.2 to karmic ?
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<z3rongod> And said it can't, i tried wine1.2
<adminewb1> z3rongod, wine comes from a separate repository
<z3rongod> and it can't either
<adalal> just wine
<Datz> DaZ, then run previouscommand?
<DaZ> CrocoJet: do you need it?
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: winecfg
<adalal> not wine1.2
<z3rongod> winecfg ?
<DaZ> Datz: no, that should do it
<z3rongod> sudo apt-get install winecfg
<z3rongod> ?
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: if you have wine installed the run winecfg
<DaZ> Datz: init 5 should restart x
<z3rongod> ok
<CrocoJet> DaZ, to get new update of gspca driver
<z3rongod> How do i run it ?
<Datz> DaZthanks
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: type winecfg in terminal
<z3rongod> ok
<z3rongod> brb
<mka> z3rongod, adminewb1, enable the universe and multiverse repositories and then do an update and then install wine
<DaZ> CrocoJet: you can try [;
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: thats just to create the folders and stuff for wine
<CrocoJet> why ubuntu oficial is always delayed with last kernel version?
<Datz> DaZ, sudo init 3 appears to have done nothing visible
<mka> z3rongod, I could not install xchat on livecd only to find out that the universe and multiverse repositories are commented
<adminewb1> elzoog, maybe I'm missing something; your gripe is with grub2, not legacy grub yes?
<elzoog> adminewb1:  Also, it should give you the option of deleting old kernels so that your menu doesn't end up getting cluttered up
<DaZ> eh [;
<sherl0ck> exit
<sherl0ck> quit
<elzoog> adminewb1:  Yeah, with legacy grub, I would not be having so much of a problem.
<DaZ> Datz: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Datz> thanks
<adminewb1> elzoog, did you want a GUI tool that simplifies the management of grub2 customizing?
<mka> elzoog, good luck my friend
<adalal> elzoog: you can remove all the conf file, and just use the custom one, and put in whatever u want i s'pose
<elzoog> adminewb1:  Does a GUI tool like that exist?
<BinaryMan> elzoog: Just delete the initrd image and vmlinuz file for the older kernel from /boot
<Joe__> adalal and I win! :P
<adminewb1> elzoog, I think there is, but it may not suit everyone or be flexible enough for all purposes
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: yeah, as mka said: go to the menu > system > administration > software sources and make sure the first 4 checboxes are checked.
<adalal> niceeeeeeeee
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: then install wine
<BinaryMan> then run sudo update-grub
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: and then the program you wish to install through wine
<elzoog> adminewb1:  Well, a GUI tool even if it doesn't do everything, would be better than reading confusing docs and trying to figure out which text file to edit.
<adminewb1> I'd search synaptic packages for all reference to grub
<sychonaut> Hey all.. I just installed Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on an EEE pc 1005ha. I finally got the internal microphone working with sound recorder but I can not get the internal mic to work with Skype. Any suggestions?
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: note that what you install on in the live session may not be there when you reboot.
<Duskao> Hey guys, is there any way I can set my CPU's for performance settings by default as opposed to on demand?
<X-Sleepy-X> sychonaut: have you tested all the options in skype?
<adminewb1> I'd do it now, except I'm in WinXP :/
<sychonaut> X-Sleepy-X, I can only  choose pulse audio. I have tried downloading the pulse audio mixer to make sure it was enabled but it did not help.
<X-Sleepy-X> sychonaut: in that case im lost
<X-Sleepy-X> sry
<z3rongod> ok so i've wrote it down
<z3rongod> i did that command
<z3rongod> The program winecfg can be found in the following packages: wine  wine1.2
<z3rongod> i try sudo install apt get wine  1.2 (or however it's typed)
<sychonaut> X-Sleepy-X, ok thanks. I guess trying to get skype to detect alsa would work too. just a matter of figuring out how to do that.
<z3rongod> The follwoing packages have unset dependencies
<adminewb1> maybe someone here can help direct me to a better support channel: how do I find out more about IRC host / IM network interconnects?
<mka> adminewb1, elzoog, I remember another GUI that claimed to make things easy for GRUB legacy, it did more harm than good, GRUB2 needs to be friendly with or without a GUI frontend. As this is a critical part of the whole OS, there should not be any excuses about this. otherwise the installation process should always ask you to choose the grub version you want to use
<z3rongod> wine 1.2: Deppends: libmpg123-o but is not installable
<oskar-> hi, i use karmic. my init system is somehow mixed up: sshd and the getty processes on tty1-6 do not start at system boot. i suggest the migration to upstart went wrong. any ideas repairing upstart?
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: go to the menu > system > administration > software sources and make sure the first 4 checboxes are checked.
<z3rongod> depends libopenal1 but it's not installable
<z3rongod> ok
<sharif> How to be able to find a form of bandwidth quota in ubuntu so i can limit speed while sharing Internet for users via Ubuntu Internet sharing machine ?
<mka> z3rongod, and after doing what X-Sleepy-X told you to do, do a sudo apt-get update before trying to install
<bartmon> Hi! I have a problem with suspend on my laptop ever since the karmic upgrade. My sound is just dead after suspend! Even logging in and out helps, all pulseaudio processes get restarted but to no avail. It seems to be a kernel issue?
<Duskao> nobody knows how to do it?
<z3rongod> i did install wine1.2
<andre_> /q
<andre_> \q
<z3rongod> did i do wrong?
<P1R1> Hey Guys, I need a Xmas miracle...I was saving all of my dad's computer to a usb drive. But now the usb drive wont mount, and I cant lose that data. Please help me.
<z3rongod> it's installing...
<X-Sleepy-X> Duskao: im looking into it now
<shilan1> hi i have a problem with my keyboard laptop in ubuntu, in first time it dosen't work, i mean i should start with windows and then restart my laptop and then go to ubuntu why ?
<meero> how to force grep to not break long lines?
<Duskao> thanks X
<mka> z3rongod, i think it's fine then
<z3rongod> cool
<z3rongod> be back
<mka> shilan1, what did you do when you went to windows?
<Duskao> X-Sleepy-X I have found that when it isn't set to 2.3 gigs or performance then they processors max out at 3.45 ghz (triple processor) instead of 6.9 ghz.
<mka> shilan1, all the keys did not work or you are talking about the special Fn keys?
<shilan1> mka: i do nothing, in windows thats work properly
<shilan1> mka: all keys not work olso my tuchpad too
<richardha> Get windows keys for 5eur only http://bit.ly/5Tgz2X :)
<mka> shilan1, so you are on windows now?
<X-Sleepy-X> !ops richardha
<shilan1> mka: no after i restart the key work in ubuntu
<richardha> Get windows keys for 5eur only http://bit.ly/5Tgz2X :)
<shilan1> mka: i'm now on ubuntu
<mka> shilan1, maybe that was a once off problem not even related to your keyboard
<Joe__> ok my last battle... ca-certificates-java fails to install on configuration, but I'm not finding a fix (or one I understand)
<xiong> My main menu is definitely messed up. How can I completely reset it to 'factory default'?
<Shawn-> why is ubuntu not starting wireless networking?
<Shawn-> on my netbook
<mka> shilan1, remember linux can hang too
<shilan1> mka: sorry i don't undrestand your answer
<meero> how to force grep to not break long lines?
<adminewb1>  I could be using the wrong domain language, but need help anyway... can someone here direct me to a better support channel: how do I find out more about IRC host / IM network interconnects?
<mka> shilan1, maybe you system hanged
<shilan1> mka: no, any time this happen
<X-Sleepy-X> Duskao: They have removed the option I was looking for in gconf-editor, now I'm looking for another way to do it.
<guntbert> meero: grep doesn't "break lines"
<Duskao> lol, ok. Thanks a bunch.
<arquebus> adminewb1: go to #linux
<adminewb1> ok thanks arquebus
<mka> shilan1, oh? under what condition it happens, I thought you said you are on linux now and it works fine
<arquebus> np
<Joe__> nvm, think I found it
<X-Sleepy-X> Duskao: I think you will find the answer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1216062
<Joe__> after my upgrade I see I still have jaunty and karmic repos in my list, it shouldn't be that way should it?
<adalal> u can easily update them
<mka> Shawn-, because it is not properly configured
<Duskao> thanks.
<X-Sleepy-X> yw
<shilan1> mka: the first time when i turn on my lop top it not work but after each restart when once windows lunched it work
<meero> guntbert: id does for me , im greping some logs, is really anoying when break
<Shawn-> what do I do if ubuntu can't find my networking card on a netbook
<guntbert> meero: what command are you using?
<mka> shilan1, does the log in screen appear?
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: Throw the netbook out and buy a new one?
<shilan1> mka: i set it to login automically
<mka> Shawn-, what do you mean?
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x not really an option
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: start by typing lspci in a terminal
<guntbert> X-Sleepy-X: please stay helpful
<Shawn-> mka it won't start wireless networking
<meero> guntbert:  cat auth.log |grep -v  CRON
<mka> shilan1, does it log in automatically?
<X-Sleepy-X> guntbert: i am, i just made a short joke
<guntbert> X-Sleepy-X: :-)
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<shilan1> mka: yes
<z3rongod> ok
<z3rongod> well
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x I did that it finds the networking controller but won't start wireless
<mka> shilan1, I would like to know at what point does your keyboard stops working
<z3rongod> how can i apply a crack? :|
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: give me the output of the wireless controller
<Shawn-> I'm on my phone
<shilan1> mka: me too :)
<z3rongod> it's not possible is it?
<mka> shilan1, maybe turn off automatic log in
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: what are you talking about now?
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x it finds a network controller and an ethernet controller
<guntbert> meero: you don't need cat here - instead pipe the results to less : grep -iv cron /var/log/auth.log | less     --- you can leave less by pressing q
<z3rongod> I've installed bejeweled 2 and can't find a working serial for it
<z3rongod> So i came across some cracks but don't know if they work or how to apply them
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: do you get any type of connection, wired or wireless?
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x I have no wired to plug into
<X-Sleepy-X> z3rongod: that sound illegal
<X-Sleepy-X> sounds*
<mka> shilan1, if you cannot even type your username and password then the problem is at early boot stages, maybe there is some module that needs to be blacklisted
<z3rongod> X-Sleepy-X: it might be i don't know
<z3rongod> so having illegal copies of windows since 95
<guntbert> !piracy | z3rongod
<ubottu> z3rongod: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: paste the output of lspci at http://pastebin.com
<z3rongod> Oh i see
<oskar-> hi again. what is the normal runlevel in karmic? on my machine executing "runlevel" says: "unknown"
<mka> Shawn-, cracks are illegal
<protojay> !piracy | protojay
<ubottu> protojay, please see my private message
<chazco> Hi... how can I record a currently playing sound?
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x I can't on my phone since no internet
<shilan1> mka: tnx , but i dont know about blacklist
<guntbert> !runlevels | oskar-
<ubottu> oskar-: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Shawn-> mka I never talked about cracks
<guntbert> !askthebot > protojay
<ubottu> protojay, please see my private message
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: sry my mistake
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x any ideas?
<Joe__> after upgradining from 9.04 to 9.10 I see the jaunty repos are still active, should I disable them?
<mka> shilan1, I remember a module for my Compro TV card made my whole ubuntu system to hang, I had to blacklist it
<Zorael> It's not possible to bind (xmodmap) a single key to be another key + a modifier, is it? Like, to bind a multimedia key to be Ctrl+Tab?
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: can you type the line in lspci here, the line that says something about the wireless card?
<J_spot> Hi, I have a bit of problem with the network manager. A little while back I was connecting to my DSL directly (with pppoeconfig) which auto-configured my /etc/network/interfaces file. A little while ago I had to switch to using a router to give wireless access to others and I manually edited /etc/network/interfaces so I could connect to my router. The problem is that networkmanager doesn't manage my connections anymore. My network works
<J_spot> just fine otherwise. Is there some way to get networkmanager working again?
<meero> guntbert: this grep -iv... |less does the line breaking too :-)
<mka> shilan1, you can make your system to print messages as it is starting up and note the name of the module it is loading by the time it hangs
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x it never metions a wireless card only network or ethernet
<mka> shilan1, then take the name of  that module to google and see if there are any issues with that module
<shilan1> mka: how ?
<xiong> Does anybody have any clue about the main menu? Point me to a place to study up? Where is the starting point?
<adalal> what main menu xiong?
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: what does iwconfig tell you?
<guntbert> meero: in less you can always switch by pressing S, but you can call less with -S too (grep -iv cron /var/log/auth.log | less -S)
<mka> shilan1, in GRUB1 there was menu.lst and you would turn off usplash and remove the "quiet" option
<mka> shilan1, in grub2 I really do not know
<Shawn-> x-sleepy_x no wireless extensions
<xiong> adalal, Er. *the* main menu. Part of my problem is that I don't know what to call it, or how many components it comprises. I'm truly lost here.
<n8tuser> J_spot-> what is the real issue? what is  not workin?
<X-Sleepy-X> shilan1: you edit the settings in sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<shilan1> mka: i have grub1
<mka> shilan1, good!
<X-Sleepy-X> shilan1: oh, never mind my comment then
<n8tuser> xiong describe what you see, what you want added what you want remove?
<mka> shilan1, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<X-Sleepy-X> mka: sudo nano /etc/default/grub to edit grub2 ;)
<guntbert> mka: gksudo not sudo
<J_spot> n8tuser: Everything works, it's just I have to do it manually - networkmanager is kaput. It doesn't manage any devices. Can I reconfigure it somehow?
<Question_> anyone know how I could merge those two partitions? http://www.pastebin.ca/1726973
<meero> guntbert: as u told me that greo should not break lines, i tried to look in putty settings and there is "autowrap" enabled default :-)
<mka> guntbert, X-Sleepy-X, thanks guys!
<guntbert> !gksudo | mka shilan1
<ubottu> mka shilan1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<n8tuser> J_spot-> is NetworkManager running?  ps aux|grep manager
<mka> shilan1, gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<guntbert> meero: ok, but I still prefer to use less -S anyway
<z3rongod> Oh well
<z3rongod> i'll just install the game
<z3rongod> over and over each hour
<n8tuser> J_spot-> is NetworkManager running?  ps aux|grep Manager
<meero> guntbert: thanks anyway
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x any suggestions?
<z3rongod> and switch back to windows when i get my new hdd
<z3rongod> thanks for the help with wine
<J_spot> n8tuser: Erm.. nope it doesn't show up. I guess the icon in the panel is unrelated to it?
<guntbert> meero: np
<xiong> adalal, I'm uncertain about the simplest assertions here. I see three menus at the left end of the top panel; I can't remember a time when they weren't there, although now I fear I might have put them there very early in installation of the last Ubuntu version. They are 'Applications', 'Places', 'System'. I don't know if a single program generates all three, or how many are involved, or what. I'm fairly convinced that they are mes
<xiong> sed up due to some bad configuration and I'd like to completely remove and reinstall them, deleting all user configuration, and just start over.
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: check if you can activate any networks drivers in system > administration > hardware drivers
<mka> shilan1, an then the line with "kernel /vmlinuz root= ... ro quiet splash" make it like "kernel /vmlinuz root= .... ro"
<n8tuser> J_spot-> the icon is an applet, look for nm
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x nope
<danny> is there any recovery tool for deleted data on an ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<nightfrog> guntbert: you dont need gksudo to run nano. nano isnt a gtk program
<mka> shilan1, that is, remove the "splash" and "quiet" flags
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: what pc do you have?
<n8tuser> danny you are out of luck on that..no recovery i know of
<adalal> u can get them back
<guntbert> nightfrog: yes, but he recommended gedit
<adalal> xiong:
<danny> oh man
<xiong> adalal, I'm not even sure what I'm fighting. Are Debian and Ubuntu fighting? Are Gnome and KDE fighting? It looks like both are possible.
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x uhhh its an hp mini with an intel atom n270 I don't remember the netbook model number
<n8tuser> xiong-> may as well start fresh, re-install freshly
<_qUaNtUm_>  hi guys, on firefox items are not being visualized on my bookmarks toolbar: i have many of em and they dont fit in the space of my screen so usually at the end of the toolbar there's a little arrow and by clicking on it the remaining ones appear, now there's no arrow and just the sign of another bookmark, if i right click on it, itz this "bookmarks toolbar items" icon which is never been there before, i run ubuntu 8.10 with ff3
<marcelo> #join
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: i remember from the easy peasy forums that a user couldnt get that wifi card working, not sure if it got solved though...
<marcelo> list
<fanti> hello! i've some problems using fglrx graphics driver: new windows appears very slow when desktop effects are enabled (composite).
<Shawn-> x-sleepy-x and what do I do
<guntbert> xiong: those are the standard menues - you can edit them yourself: richgt click on applications/edit menues
<xiong> n8tuser, That's my idea. I don't know how to do that. I'm not even sure how to search for background, how to study the issue, because I don't know what to call things. I'm floundering in detailed docs for 'XDG' without having any idea what controls menus, in a practical user sense.
<X-Sleepy-X> Shawn-: sorry but i'm not sure, try to google alot on it or hang around here until you get someone who knows, perhaps join #eeepc alse
<X-Sleepy-X> also*
<P1R1> Hey guys, my usb drive wont mount, and I really need the data that is inside...What can I do?
<xiong> guntbert, My issue is that the standard editing procedure doesn't work properly.
<dbugger> Hey guys! My ubuntu has frozen several times lately, and it seems like it always happens when Im playing video, or maybe ven playing some flash games. Wasnt supposed Linux to be freezeproof?
<EsatYuce> How can i be admin in Launchpad? i typed to #Launchpad channel, but there is nobody to answer me.
<guntbert> xiong: in what way?
<xiong> guntbert, Rather than try to undo what is wrong, since it's difficult to describe, I'd be happy just to start *completely* over with this. Less trouble for everyone, yes?
<chazco> Hi... is there any way to record the sound from an application in 9.10?
<drakhan> 16gb for / is too much? given that i dont want to have o my god number of programs, window managers and dont know what more
<BlouBlou> chazco: RecordMyDesktop maybe?
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: do you have the right driver for graphics?
<xiong> guntbert, That is: Totally remove everything that controls or configures those three menus and reinstall from a fresh download.
<n8tuser> xiong-> pull out your livecd rom and insert then click on install
<adamot> I have ubuntu Karmic Koala and I have two drives on my computer. one drive is the drive i'm booted off of and the other only contains media. everytime i boot i have to re-mount my secondary drive. how do i keep this secondary drive mounted?
<n8tuser> upon boot
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, I dont know. it all worked pretty much out of the box
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, What should I do?
<guntbert> xiong: I see  - you also colud just add a new user
<xiong> n8tuser, That is more extreme even than I want to get into. I don't want to do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu if I can help it.
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: you can enable compiz?
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, I am using compiz
<xiong> guntbert, I have already located what is supposed to be the config dir for the menus and deleted it, without luck. This is, perhaps, not a user issue.
<X-Sleepy-X> bbl
<oCean_> adamot: adding entry in /etc/fstab will mount the second driver every boot. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<xiong> I'm going to switch quickly to Guest and see what I see there.
<ghost> Hi
<Damian> hello
<EsatYuce> How can i be admin in Launchpad? i typed to #Launchpad channel, but there is nobody to answer me.
<Guest59797> Anybody have a list of Ubuntu based Distros that are for old computers?
<n8tuser> xiong-> your choice, fiddle with the configs til your hair turn white or just bit it, and re-install freshly
<Guest59797> I need lite-weight ones
<adamot> oCean: I am really new to Ubuntu, do you think you could explain how to do that?
<ania_> hello can somebody help me with sound??
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, What does compiz has to do with it?
<shilan1> mka: i have more than line like "kernel /vmlinuz root= ... ro quiet splash" all of them should change?
<Damian> Guest59797 - I would recommend CrunchBang
<n8tuser> adamot-> can you try to pick up a book on linux? perhaps a little time reading those and practice would help you.. i know it takes time
<adamot> n8tuser haha okay
<Guest59797> it wont install
<mka> no change the one of the kernel you are booting (probably the latest version)
<xiong> guntbert, I find the same trouble with Guest. In short, the Games submenu is surely messed up, in that sub-submenus can't be enabled. Something is wrong in the system.
<ania_> plz help me with sound 9.10
<oCean_> adamot: The link I send should be very easy to follow. In short: open the file /etc/fstab in your favorite editor, and add a line there specifying the 2nd hdd, the mountpoint, filsystemtype and mountoptions.
<Guest59797> I donwloaded Crunchbang via torrent, and it wont boot up.
<knopf> hi. does anyone know why "ssh -gNv -R :10000:localhost:15000 bla@example.com" results in "telnet localhost 15000" working but "telnet example.com 15000" doesn't work? thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: I'm not sure how to explain it, but if your driver is not compatible with compiz, your Xorg will crash when you play video in full screen.
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, also happens when NOT in fullscreen. You think this might go away turning off compiz?
<Guest59797> He has a Pentium II with 200MB of RAM, my brothers computer.  I need to install something lightweight on it..
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a way to uninstall all the packages but base installation files?
<Damian> you could always try debian with xfce
<ania_> i ve got sound only after reload alsa forced reboot
<ania_> what to do?
<mka> shilan1, type "uname -r" and see the version of the kernel you have booted. and then edit the corresponding line in menu.lst
<Guest59797> He's a n00b.  Isnt debian a bit more demanding than ubuntu?
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest59797: SliTaz
<Guest59797> I tried Xubuntu, it seems to be too much for the comp lol
<Guest59797> Slitaz?
<Guest59797> hmm
<mka> shilan1, there is no harm in editing in all the file, but it is not worth it
<Damian> it´s as easy as ubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: Probably. What's the output of « lspci | grep VGA » ?
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest59797: http://www.slitaz.org/en/
<xeer> Happy holidays everyone. I just received a Logitech MX 5500 Revolution as a gift, it's said since logitech does not have linux drivers!
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest59797: takes only 35 mb
<shilan1> mka ok  tnx
<Guest59797> Excellent, I will check it out.  I will give Debian a look at too.
<isolat3dsh33p> ania_: which version of ubuntu u have?
<Guest59797> Why not just use Debian instead of Ubuntu, then?
<guntbert> xiong: sorry to hear that - still reinstalling a whole OS because of menu settings seems ....
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<xeer> The person getting the gift said they asked the salesman at Best Buy if it would work in linux, of course they would say yes
<guntbert> xiong: ... extreme
<ania_> 9.10
<xeer> Does anyone know of a way to get the SetPoint software to work under WINE?
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: and what's your driver use for that?
<Guest59797> Damian: what are the advantages to Debian over ubuntu?  Just a curiosity. lol
<xiong> guntbert, I'm not being clear. I want to erase the menu -- well, first I want to know what to *call* it. What makes the menus? How can I get docs on it?
<oCean_> xeer: may be ask in #winehq?
<guntbert> !ot Guest59797 Damian
<mka> xeer what is the SetPoint software?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fanti> hello! is here somebody who is aware of the ati's fglrx / xorg-server problem, which causes very slow window-creation when compositing is enabled (desktop effects)?
<Damian> Guest59797 - it doesn´t come with preinstalled appliactions and you can choose the graphical menager
<xiong> guntbert, So far as I can tell, there may be two or three different overlapping things trying to get in on the menu generation process. I'm totally confused.
<Guest59797> !ot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> guntbert: separate command and users with a "|"
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, as I said, working out of the box... i dont know anything about any driver
<EsatYuce> ubottu
<guntbert> BlouBlou: *I* know - only my fingers don#t
<Guest59797> Slitaz can be installed to your HD?
<mka> fanti: are you having enough memory?
<P1R1> My pendrive will not mount, I need some help plz
<Damian> Guest59797 - why don´t you try xubuntu? xfce is very low on resources
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: try to go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if any proprietary drivers listed there
<fanti> mka: i guess so.. yes
<jurisz> can I mount first root partition, second partition to /home and third to /home/xxx . Will there be conficts with second and third aprtition mount points?
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest59797: yes
<xeer> mka: it's what Logitech calls their drivers that run in windows
<Darkchylde> Damian: xubuntu's a bit too heavy for the guest's machine.
<Guest59797> Damian:  I did, it worked, but then my brothers task bar vanished. lol
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, there isnt. In previous Ubuntu versions there was, but with the last ones, it's gone
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest59797: Have you tried installing with the alternate CD for ubuntu?
<Guest59797> X-Sleepy-X: Ok, on the site it was talking about booting from CDs and Pen drives.
<Guest59797> X-Sleepy-X:  Ubuntu will install graphically, it just is very slow.
<BlouBlou> guntbert: okok hehe
<Guest59797> Once installed, etc.
<fanti> mka: 4gb of ram and 512 mb of dedicated graphics memory
<Guest59797> Damian: No idea why, I had problems installing Xubuntu on his computer anyways.
<xiong> guntbert, I'm getting a very strong feeling that this menu issue is connected to the libxml-sax-perl issue, but I don't see how.
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: type « lspci -k » and look for VGA and tell me what driver in use. :)
<tarski> anyone know how to make wine under ubuntu suck less? i have a nvidia card and the fps in a game i am playing is allover the place sometimes 50 fps sometimes 9 fps!
<mka> fanti: that is more than sufficient, you really need compiz?
<shilan1> mka: should i remove this line "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<fanti> mka: i'd like to use compiz, yes
<mka> shilan1, leave it as it is
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, I get this: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<dbugger> 	Kernel modules: radeon, radeonfb
<sebastian> jest ktoś z Polski??
<mka> fanti, you say it works but its slow?
<sebastian> jest ktoś z Polski??
<mka> fanti: I am not aware of any speed related tweaks
<guntbert> xiong: let me look for something
<avar> After an hour of so of googling around I still can't find how to change the automounted mointpoint in /media for my mp3 device: http://pastie.org/756603
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: try install the one from AMD website
<Seeker`> !pl | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<avar> I've tried setting what look to be the right values in gconf but that doesn't work
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, should those work better?
<mka> jurisz, can you state your problem again
<xiong> guntbert, Let's try this. This other issue seems to be that I have a bad install of XML::SAX. But 'locate SAX' turns up dozens of entries. Can I somehow uninstall all versions of XML::SAX, reinstall, and see what I get then?
<fanti> mka: this is an already known bug... which can be fixed by the 107_fedora_dont_backfill_bg_none.patch (google tells more about it)
<fanti> mka: i'm just wondering if there is a workaround for that problem for ubuntu users
<mka> fanti, and then? what happens when you follow those suggestions?
<fanti> mka: i don't like to recompile xorg-server by myself....
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: Usually it does. You're in which version of ubuntu and what kernel version? type « uname -a » if you don't know
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, Linux dbugger-laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mka> fanti, ok that is very deep for my level of understanding. but if you can recompile it, then go ahead
<shilan1> mka:  should i remove quiet after " kernel /vmlinuz.. " in last line ?
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: Wait...
<mka> shilan1, yes
<mka> shilan1, if there is "splash" on that specific line, remove it as well
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, ok
<sebastian> jest ktoś z Polski??
<ssv1994> hello
<pyrak> which is better for my 8-year-old brother's new netbook: edubuntu or ubuntu netbook remix?
<guntbert> xiong: please ask the channel again - sorry I cannot help :-(
<oskar-> hurray, i solved my upstart problems: the "auto lo" in /etc/network/interfaces was somehow missing, so that "lo" did not come up, which is precondition for "/etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf"
<BluesKaj> !pl | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<shilan1> mka: tnx
<xiong> guntbert, Thanks for trying.
<fanti> mka: is it possible to tell apt-get NOT to upgrade my custom compiled xorg-server while running an apt-get upgrade ?
<sepehr> need help, tried getting wlan0 to work by installing kwlan but that failed and even killed my eth0 connection
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: find your driver here -> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<ssv1994> hello, does someone use linux mint?
<pyrak> i think i'll go with edubuntu because the educational games can only be a good thing.  though i think the simplicity of the netbook remix interface might be nice...
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, Yeah, i already did. SHould I install it?
<BluesKaj> pyrak, difficult to say , do some research keeping in mind what your brothers interests are and what he wants to do with it
<guntbert> !mint | ssv1994
<ubottu> ssv1994: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<P1R1> My usb drive will not mount in my computer anymore, but when I plug it in I get this message 3 times: [sdb] Asumming drive cache: Write throgh....What is happening?
<mka> fanti: you can use to GUI to deselect the xorg-server upgrade and upgrade the remainder
<Guest59797> Er,where do you download SLITAZ?
<Guest59797> lol
<Guest59797> There is no download area on their site.
<mka> fanti: maybe there is a better way to tell apt to ignore it. that would be fancy!
<sepehr> u want slitaz 2.0 or cooking
<shilan1> !
<Guest59797> sepher: what is "cooking"
<pyrak> ah, looks like i can easily get all the educational games by installing one package
<pyrak> ubuntu-edu-secondary
<pyrak> so maybe i'll go with netbook remix and then grab all the games
<Guest59797> sepher:  Where is the download option on the site?
<sepehr> Guest59787: http://www.slitaz.org/en/get/#cooking
<X-Sleepy-X> Guest59797: check pm
<Guest59797> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> Guest59797, or http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=slitaz
<sharif> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: Try it and then reboot. If it does not work, you'll see your windows moving slow. And uninstall it, then reinstall the repo version of fglrx.
<timbuk2> here's a question...why, everytime i load xchat, does it make me join this SHITTY FUCKING channel
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, seems like my ATI card isnt supporter by fglrx :(
<sepehr> Any1 know how to get my eth0 working again in kubuntu after i killed it trying to install kwlan from the package manager
<xiong> Is it possible for the 'locate' command to cough up 'ghost' results of deleted files?
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_910_linux.pdf
<mobi-sheep> !wtf | timbuk2
<ubottu> timbuk2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, it's not on the list :(
<guntbert> timbuk2: learn to use a) your language b) xchat
<BluesKaj> timbuk2, because you have it set to autoconnect to this chat
<bastid_raZor> timbuk2: because you've failed to uncheck connect on startup of chat...
<timbuk2> i didn't set anything. i just installed the program. and i'd prefer if it didn't auto default to anything at all
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: It should be this one -> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<kheera> xiong: yes it is possible.  run updatedb to reindex after deleting files.
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: you're using desktop right?
<bastid_raZor> timbuk2: please learn how to use your software before making yourself look foolish.
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, yeah
<timbuk2> i can find nothing in the preferences menu that sets autoconnect
<mobi-sheep> timbuk2: “Hope has two beautiful daughters. Their names are anger and courage—anger at the way things are, and courage to see that they do not remain the way they are.”  You're the angry one. Have some courage.
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: then try the link i just gave you
<xiong> kheera, Thanks. Also 'locate -e' seems to help.
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, on it
<xiong> kheera, Actually, 'updatedb' fails: updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: you got it?
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, wait a moment, it's 80 f**king MB :)
<edy> hi
<jiffe20> how do I connect nautilus to a CIFS IP?
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: LOL
<timbuk2> under IRC Preferences, there is Nickname, Real name, Quit message, Part message, Away message, Highlighting, User Interface(subtopics: Use the system terminal font, use this font, log conversations, show timestamps, show marker line"
<timbuk2> that is it...nothing else under IRC Preferences
<miriam> hola
<jiffe20> it is not on the same subnet do it doesn't show up under network
<timbuk2> and I would definitely consider this auto-connect server nonsense a preference
<Hydrosis> tumbuk2 what are you trying to do
<xiong> kheera, Now I'm trying 'sudo updatedb' which seems to be working.
<mobi-sheep> timbuk2: XChat --> Network List
<timbuk2> Hyd: When I load xchat, I don't want it to connect me to any server, or join any channel
<timbuk2> I looked in the Network list
<timbuk2> it's just a list of servers
<timbuk2> none of which are freenode
<timbuk2> so i have no idea how i'm connecting to freenode or how i'd alter it
<mkquist_> timbuk2 - check in nickname, see if there are identities maybe
<mobi-sheep> timbuk2: irc.ubuntu.com -- That's a freenode server.
<X-Sleepy-X> timbuk2: press Ctrl+S
<Hydrosis> I connect to 0 servers when opening xchat.  Re-install?
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, ok runing it
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, yeah... as expected.... "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<dbugger> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<dbugger> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<dbugger> "
<FloodBot2> dbugger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbugger> ups, sorry
<guntbert> Hydrosis: reinstall is seldom a remedy
<Hydrosis> guntbert: when you want default settings re-install is the safest way to do it, unless the feature is built into the app.
<timbuk2> ok
<timbuk2> that works
<bastid_raZor> timbuk2: do you have xchat or xchat-gnome
<timbuk2> thanks for all your help
<dbugger> guntbert, Dont blame him to think that. It's M$'s fault :D
<sharif> How I can control bandwidth with Internet connection sharing ?
<aar> Hi, after installing Ubuntu 9.10 it's taking a long time for my GRUB menu to load, as if BIOS was waiting for something to time out. What could be the problem?
<guntbert> Hydrosis: I usually don't mess with my settings in such an extreme way - but if you want to remove everything you set in xchat - just rename .xchat2
<DeadObama> Tired of Niggers and their stupid ape-like antics?
<Hydrosis> YES!!!!
<DeadObama> Join us at http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<sinclair86> aar what comp you have might have to use lilo... google your model number
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: after finished, reboot
<guntbert> !ops | DeadObama
<ubottu> DeadObama: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Hydrosis> *joins*
<Hydrosis> LOl
<isolat3dsh33p> LOL
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, as you read, it didnt do anything. it says some "wrong version" thing
<aar> isolat3dsh33p, GRUB worked OK with 8.04 in this computer.
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: I'm not sure then. Disable compiz should solve the problem. :)
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, I'll try that, even though Im not sure it doesnt happen then too... and I'll lose my dearly beloved zoom :(
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, but I guess it's my only option ... thanks for the help
<juank> alguien q me ayude a ver mi partición ntfs de win en xubuntu....
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: You can install compiz-fusion-icon to easily enable and disable compiz :D
<xiong> I'm certain that there is a serious issue with my install of 'libxml-sax-perl'. I can't even seem to remove it with synaptic. Is there a nuclear option??
<Deviouz> what to do when gdm locks me out?? it happend twice now:/
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a way to uninstall all the packages installed after basic installation?
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: no problem ;)
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, yeah, but it's so easy that I forget to disable before opening a video, it's pretty much the same :D
<dbugger> Ciaoo ppl
<dbugger> and Merry Xmas, btw
<isolat3dsh33p> dbugger: just wait for 10.04... Just a few months left :)
<mobi-sheep> MrKeuner: Uninstall the packages you installed.
<dbugger> isolat3dsh33p, I wont hold my breath. Probably this will remain. Also happened in 9.04
<juank> someone that help me to see my windows partition in xubuntu
<Pelo> afternoon folks  , anyone know anything about ssh keygen ? i'M having problems iwth mine it's no longer working
<sharif> anyone able to help me ?
<sharif> Happy Holidays Everyone :)
<dbugger> time to sleep it off
<dbugger> ciao!
<Pelo> juank,   sudo apt-get install ntfs-config , or some such
<juank> thanks
<guntbert> Deviouz: in what way does it lock you out? do you get a username prompt? are you asked for your password?
<MrKeuner> mobi-sheep, yes how can I do that
<juank> it's the first time that I use linux
<guntbert> !ask | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tego> wanna know how to scan ip  on my local network
<isolat3dsh33p> !hi | juank
<ubottu> juank: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mobi-sheep> MrKeuner: sudo aptitude purge <packageName>
<guntbert> tego: you want nmap
<MrKeuner> mobi-sheep, and what should I tyoe instead of  <packageName>?
<Deviouz> <guntbert> I had it set to log me in automaticly, but then suddenly the gdm login manager start to show up, and when I enter my name and passw Im being kinked back out again
<xiong> Argh! Does this make any sense at all: http://bash.pastebin.com/d3180c60b
<mobi-sheep> MrKeuner: The packages you installed after the basic Ubuntu installation.
<morgan> hello all
<MrKeuner> mobi-sheep, and what are those?
<Deviouz> then I dont lnow what to do? I had to reinstall twice now
<mobi-sheep> MrKeuner: I don't know. What did you install?
<MrKeuner> mobi-sheep, you don't have to answer if you don't know the answer to a question
<sharif> How I could be able to control bandwidth with Internet connection sharing In Ubuntu, Is this possible or there software to do that ??
<mobi-sheep> !prayer | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<guntbert> Deviouz: strange - I'd say try to change your password (from the recovery system) - then disable that auto login for a while and see what happens
<Athar> So, on my home partition I have 1265 GB free and 1197 GB available. What's the difference between "free" and "available"?
<xiong> MrKeuner, If you'll allow me: You're asking how to remove packages X..Z; mobi-sheep told you. Perhaps you want to ask, 'How do I find out which packages I installed?'
<crazygir_> hiya, I'm trying to setup a new wacom tablet on 9.10.. I haven't really found any config help pertaining to 9.10 as it looks like 9.10 should just figure it all out. From what I can tell, it doesn't look like hal/the system is recognizing the tablet (or doens't have support built in). I have the wacom-tools and x11-input wacom pagackes installed but don't see the fdi configurations you would expect
<Deviouz> yes, maybe, I keep wonder if gdm is some beta version because it looks like crap
<crazygir_> any thoughts?
<xiong> I still don't understand this: http://bash.pastebin.com/d3180c60b -- The uninstallation seems to be failing because I haven't uninstalled yet??
<juank> Pelo, after doing that is some other thing that do I have to do?
<andreas> will mal meine kamera testen
<juank> about looking ntfs
<guntbert> Deviouz: I'm pretty certain that you set something wrong somewhere
<Pelo> juank, look in the menu , under application > system tools,  run that an it should add your windows partiton to /etc/fstab ,  reboot and you should see it
<guntbert> !de | andreas
<ubottu> andreas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Deviouz> <guntbert> how do I access the change password if I cant login first?
<guntbert> Deviouz: step 1) try from the console - press <ctrl><alt>F2 - you get a login prompt - try to login there
<shine1> hi all!   I tried to use vncviewer and remote desktop to remotely graphically control my ubuntu machine in the office from home,  it is really slow,  the communication is pretty good between two winXP machines, any one know to improve?
<transtead> how do I register my nick again
<Deviouz> <guntbert>thanks for the help
<Pelo>  /msg nickserv register email password
<guntbert> Deviouz: did that work? if not we are not finished yet :-)
<transtead> and I type that right into the chat window?
<pyrak> given that my new lenovo netbook has an atom processor, does this make netbook remix a better choice?
<Pelo> afternoon folks  , anyone know anything about ssh keygen ? i'M having problems iwth mine it's no longer working
<pyrak> or will support be the same with normal ubuntu?
<niek33> does somebody know something about irssi irc client?
<guntbert> transtead: better use some other window of your client
<MrKeuner> xiong, oh I see, but wasn't that obvious :)
<juank> now, I write a name for my partition but I can't apply the change, is there a format to set a name for it?
<Deviouz> <guntbert> Im not having that problem now, I already had to reinstall ubuntu, but atleast now I know what to do when it happends next time
<legend2440> Athar: According to the System Monitor  Help   Free  amount of space not in use  Available   Amount of space which can be used   Still not very clear to me
<peann> hey, have issues with sound on a new install of ubuntu, could somone help? it's a nvidia sound card, and it lists fine with asoundconf
<guntbert> Deviouz: ok - have fun
<Pelo> peann, try   sudo adduser audio ,  that was the problem with the install I did yesterday
<peann> audio already exists
<xiong> MrKeuner, The professor walked into the lecture hall and chalked a proposition in symbolic logic, saying, "Now, you'll agree that's obvious." Then he scratched his head a moment, rushed out of the room, and came back half an hour later, saying, "Yes, I was right; it *is* obvious."
<mobi-sheep> MrKeuner: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' -- It'll give you a list of installed packages. Compare that with ubuntu-desktop by "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" -- Not everything *ought* to be purged because of dependencies.  Also, you could try "history | grep install" to see a partial list.
<vm> !offtopic > xiong
<ubottu> xiong, please see my private message
<Cappy> merry christmas everyone. =)
<peann> i have configured it to use ALSA for playback - it tests fine, doesn't display an error - but just no sound.
<juank> ubottu, Is there a format to set the name to my win partition?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peann> any ideas?
<Cappy> got a fresh install of 9.10 and the video is quite laggy [dual core 1.6ghz, 1gb ram, radeon mobility 200m]
<guntbert> !enter  peann
<guntbert> !enter  | peann
<xiong> vm, Actually, my comment was pretty much on-topic, I'd think. But what exactly is the point of contesting the issue? Take it up with MrKeuner, he has the issue.
<ubottu> peann: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<niek33> does somebody know something about irssi irc client?
<tritium> niek33: what about it?
<Seeker`> I know something about it
<niek33> I am new to irssi, i am running it on ubuntu server tritium
<X-Sleepy-X> !enter | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BluesKaj> Cappy, check out the latest fglrx driver for your graphics card , you may need to install an open source driver
<niek33> I want to know how i can turn the joined, left messages off
 * X-Sleepy-X smiles
<shingoki> Ok, so you know how the gtk guys decided to break a huge number of applications? Is there a way to set a system-wide "GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" so that I can fix everything at once rather than doing eclipse, azureus, flash, etc. one by one as I discover more weirdness?
<niek33> tritium: it is very annoying:X
<Cappy> BluesKaj, i can get the driver from synaptic
<guntbert> X-Sleepy-X: my typing skills are *not* questionable - they are inferior
<tritium> niek33: I find it quite useful, particularly in combination with ssh and screen.
<X-Sleepy-X> guntbert: =)
<niek33> tritium: the user has joined messages? i think they are very annouying
<Zlobi1> Hello, I am trying to set up Icecast2 server + Ices2 with ALSA and player. All runs fine with ices-playlist.xml, no sound with ices-alsa, installed soma alsa packages, please help
<niek33> tritium: it should be possible to turn them off
<P1R11> My usb drive is not showing anymore, I have important files there..Is anyone able to help me?
<juank> is there someone that help me to set a name for my win partition, it seems that it needs a specific format, Im new using linux, then I dont know how to do it!! please help
<shawn_> X-Sleepy-X, I got it working
<BluesKaj> Cappy, make sure you remove the old driver first
<Zlobi1> P1R11: Try Disk Mounter, if on Gnome
<tritium> niek33: yes
<Zlobi1> if it is not just a gui, might help
<s3ns3s> ...
<mobi-sheep> niek33: You can find Irssi documentation at http://irssi.org/
<Zlobi1> juank: install win, then liux, it is all fine
<X-Sleepy-X> shawn_: That's great! Could you please post me a private message explaining how to do it so I can let others know?
<Zlobi1> win needs ntfs file system
<vap0r> im trying to install a plugin for pidgin, but i have to compile it. im in the directory i unpacked the archive into and i typed "make" and pressed enter but it just gave me a bunch of error messages. what am I doing wrong?
<transtead> i'm a noob from the MS world: how do I force close a window that's stuck. I've attempted to close it several times using the gui button and ALT+F4.  In the other op systm, I would use ctrl+alt+delete, choose the process or app and push delete.  Is there something similar in Ubuntu?
<juank> I got a virus in win and I reinstalled it again and the virus still there
<guntbert> !compile | vap0r
<ubottu> vap0r: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<juank> then I decided to not use win anymore
<s3ns3s> someONE nows free shell for Undernet * ?
<martijn_> hi, i have installed daisy under opensuse, but i cannot get the panel on bottum there, see this=> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077 do you have any idea how to fix this?
<Zlobi1> vapOr: sudo ./configure first
<guntbert> vap0r: usually there is a README
<mobi-sheep> transtead: xkill and click on the window.
<juank> just that I need to look for my files
<juank> in windows
<juank> partition
<vap0r> guntbert: im following the directions as laid out EXACTLY in the readme
<Hydrosis> transtead: add the "Force Quite" app to a pannel.  Right click the panel and Add to Panel
<transtead> "xkill" in console?
<guntbert> Zlobi1: configure should need no sudo
<mobi-sheep> transtead: Yes.
<Hydrosis> killall in console transtead
<Zlobi1> juank: Linux reads NTFS (win) fine
<xiong> Okay, it all seems to boil down to this: libxml-sax-perl is corrupted in some way; libxml-sax-perl is required for apt-get to work properly; therefore apt-get cannot be used to remove the corrupt libxml-sax-perl or to reinstall it. What now?
<tritium> niek33: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<chazco> Hi.. how can I record the sound from another application?
<transtead> "killall" won't kill this chat??
<Zlobi1> guntbert: yes, but does not hurt :P
<Hydrosis> juank: all win partitiosn are visible in Ubuntu by default for me
<guntbert> vap0r: then the author probably made a mistake, did you run ./configure ?
<Hydrosis> chazco, run line-in to headphone and hit record.
<juank> yes I know, but I need a name to my win partition, I cant set it
<Zlobi1> vapOr: or it is wrong architecture
<tritium> niek33: also, you can type "/help ignore" for more info
<juank> I dont know why... is there a format to do it
<guntbert> Zlobi1: could hurt - always assume only as little priviledges as possible
<juank> ???
<Hydrosis> juank, your win partiton should have a default name.
<vap0r> guntbert: what is ./configure for?
<chazco> Hydrosis - Looking for a more software based approach, but that idea seems to be the only one likely to work...
<juank> the "apply" button doesn't let me set the name
<vap0r> it says no such directory for that command. whatever that was for.
<guntbert> vap0r: *if* there is a configure file it sets up the compilation environment and creates the make file
<juank> Im ignorant with linux
<Hydrosis> juank, we all were at one time.
<transtead> oooo... "xkill" is nice!!:-D
<Zlobi1> guntbert: sidenote - I have passed thru a living hell thanks to sudo and I am tired of typing the pass each time and I know you insist on such security practice, so I run the shortest way :P
<vap0r> guntbert: Note: in the readme it says: "This is a source distribution and requires a working compiler toolchain."
<Hydrosis> xkill is not the same as killall or pkill, though.
<mobi-sheep> transtead: :-)
<xiong> This is *really* bad. All sorts of things use XML and some, apparently, use the libxml-sax-perl parser. Therefore all of these things are broken.
<mobi-sheep> transtead: You could add "Force Quit" applet in GNOME Panel too.
<Hydrosis> mobi-sheep: I use that app, it's a MUST HAVE on linux machines since everything always crashes or freezes for no apparent reason.
<xiong> transtead, Thumbs up on the 'Force Quit' panel applet.
<transtead> mobi-sheep: the linux learning curve is steep... but worth it, I can see already
<juank> then is there a format that let me set the name for the partition? it says... /dev/sda5 <set mount point> I dont know what wirte in that space
<Hydrosis> transtead: you'll learn so much about computers that you'll be the computer guy where you go.  Get ready for countless hours fixing relative's computers.
<guntbert> ! info build-essential | vap0r
<guntbert> !info build-essential | vap0r
<ubottu> vap0r: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<guntbert> vap0r: install that
<Alacard> Anyone have any experience running UNR on an Aspire One?
<pppoe_dude> hello, i have a bit of a strange question. i am trying to log in to my router, but i can't remember the IP address of it! i have 2 routers one is a wireless one the other a wired one and the wired one is the one that provides the DHCP server, wireless one is kind of transparent. How can I find out the IP address of the wireless one? 'mtr' doesn't give it to me
<Zlobi1> juank: partition name shouldn't affect readability, like you can be called Peter or Harry or Bill, but you will be the same man
<Jerkman> oh hai, if anyone here has an ipod mini 6GB 2generation, please reply
<Hydrosis> pppoe_dude go go google and search "What is my IP address" or you could also search "localhost IP address"
<pppoe_dude> oops. wrong channel!
<Zlobi1> Partition format (structure) is what matters, and the way to fix if broken
<mobi-sheep> !anyone | Alacard
<ubottu> Alacard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> !google | Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Alacard> I have a question about running UNR on an Acer Aspire One
<juank> haha, this fuck ting, I write everything and doesn't allow set the name or mount point
<vap0r> guntbert: the "build-essential" package doesn't exist
<Datz> Hi, I manually installed my nvidia driver, but it still isn't reconized
<Hydrosis> I know, I know, but that's easier that me googleing a URL for him
<tritium> !ohmy | juank
<Hydrosis> than*
<Datz>  can someone help me with this?
<ubottu> juank: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<pppoe_dude> Hydrosis, that doesn't really answer my question
<juank> mmm, sorry
<P1R11> Zlobi1: I try to mount it, but I cant. I do get this message when I plug it in "[sda] Assuming drive cache: write through"
<pppoe_dude> Hydrosis, it's a local IP address i am looking for
<juank> I didn't want to ofend anybody
<guntbert> vap0r: what version of ubuntu?
<vap0r> guntbert: the latest and greatest
<tritium> juank: no problem
<Zlobi1> p1R11: Was it badly removed in win, w/o safe remove?
<vap0r> guntbert: karmic
<juank> just that I never tried it before, always were win
<juank> was*
<Hydrosis> pppoe_dude: $ ip rout show
<adac> Is there a power save option that disables compiz automatically when I'm running on battery?
<Zlobi1> juank: Easy, I was like you, 9 years of win, now I am almost having fun :)
<fanti> hm ubuntu disables the root account by default ?
<P1R11> Zlobi1: Its possible
<guntbert> vap0r: type sudo aptitude update (to update the database), then sudo aptitude install build-essential
<adac> If not, wouldn't that make sense?
<deserteagle> Merry Christmas!
<P1R11> Zlobi1: Please tell me that I can recover the data...Its really important
<bastid_raZor> fanti: yes, you are correct
<deserteagle> question: how can I enable automatic login via command line? thanks!
<Zlobi1> P1R11: Either finda win PC and safe remove or check for a forcr mount command in google
<bastid_raZor> !root | fanti
<ubottu> fanti: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Spaniel> doez anyone know why the cube in Compiz fusion is opening as a wall instead of a cube
<P1R11> Zolbi1: Will do. Thanks
<Datz> could someone help me with xorg.conf?
<mobi-sheep> adac: I would imagine it is possible. You'd have to look for the script and add that to the command. I'd suggest for you to write your own script, that way, you can add/remove more than just compiz.
<bastid_raZor> Spaniel: possibly #compiz will have faster more accurate answers.
<Zlobi1> Hello, I am trying to set up Icecast2 server + Ices2 with ALSA and player. All runs fine with ices-playlist.xml, no sound with ices-alsa, installed soma alsa packages, please help
<vap0r> guntbert: whoops I already had it installed, but for new trouble, for some mystical reason the package appears in synaptic when i type the first 5 letters, then disappears when i type the hyphen. I love ubuntu.
<Zlobi1> Hello, I am trying to set up Icecast2 server + Ices2 with ALSA and player. All runs fine with ices-playlist.xml, no sound with ices-alsa, installed some alsa packages, Google not good in this case, please help
<Cappy> reading the forums support for radeon 200m was dropped in march 09, and that i should be using the opensource drivers, is that what would have been installed by default with karmic?
<Guest30044> can someoen help me enable my wireless it does not recognize on this laptop
<Zlobi1> guntbert: It is auto-complete
<vap0r> Zlobi1: did you mean vap0r ?
<MrKeuner> mobi-sheep, sorry if i offended you, thought you were kidding with me
<skitzo> hey you guys
<transtead> how do I setup specific applications to startup upon login e.g. Pidgin, Gmail notif, etc...)?
<guntbert> vap0r: I think its time to !paste the output of your make attempt
<kowalski> hi! ;D
<Zlobi1> Guest30044: Update kernels or network part of them, be careful
<soreau> Spaniel: You need to go into gnome-appearance-properties and set Extra or Custom in the Visual Effects tab. Or if you have ccsm installed, enable Rotate Cube and it will disable Wall
<bastid_raZor> !startup | transtead
<ubottu> transtead: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mobi-sheep> MrKeuner: It is okay. If you have anything else you want to follow up on, feel free to ask away. :-)
<Guest30044> Zlobil how do i update/
<Zlobi1> Yes vapOr, sry
<adac> mobi-sheep, guess it wouldn't be that hard to write. But in my opinion this 'script' should be added to the powersave options
<Zlobi1> Guest30044: Well, sudo apt-get update
<skitzo> um.. i've been trying to completely hide my windows filesystem from ubuntu for awhile now with no look however i found something online in one of the forums that actually works however im a newb with all this code stuff so if somebody could have a quick look and give us a quick guide i would really appreciate it..
<Zlobi1> Guest30044: Well, sudo aptitude update
<skitzo> *luck
<Zlobi1> Guest30044: Then start the GUI updater
<skitzo> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8482719
<vap0r> guntbert: http://pastebin.org/68700
<Guest30044> Zlobil, i did sudo apt-get update already what GUI updater are you talking about?
<ssv1994> hello, does adobe flash player include mp3 and mpeg codecs?
<mobi-sheep> adac: You can request for it on Ubuntu Brainstorm. I recall somebody requesting the power manager to have "Do Nothing" feature too.  Also, to disable compiz to shave few minutes off? While you're at it, two gnome-panels is using more processes than one gnome-panel. You get the idea.
<Cappy> ssv1994, you need ubuntu-restircted-extras to fill in those gaps
<grawity> mobi-sheep: Compiz does a lot of GFX stuff; two gnome-panels means nothing, they probably even share libraries.
<guntbert> vap0r: I assume you *have* pidgin installed?
<vap0r> guntbert: yes
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<ssv1994> oh, I've just downloaded the player from the adobe web site and installed it, does it install mp3 or mpeg codecs?
<skitzo> anybody?
<Guest30044> Zlobil, i did sudo apt-get update already what GUI updater are you talking about?
<adac> mobi-sheep, sorry don't understand the last gnome-panel part.
<Cappy> ssv1994, not that im aware of, try doing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" to fill int he codec gaps.
<ssv1994> ok
<fanti> hm when having the root account disabled, why is there still a directory /root ?
<guntbert> vap0r: I'm not certain but it could be that the author assumed you have pidgin complied from source too - I really suggest to ask the author
<fanti> is it safe to remove /root ?
<linuxghost> does someone knows how to install AR5523 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 Firmware????
<guntbert> *compiled
<grawity> fanti: The root account still exists. It always exists. And it has a home directory.
<gdb> fanti: The root account isn't disabled, it's locked.  You can become root whenever you like and root's home directory is /root.
<grawity> fanti: It's just that it has no password, so is locked out... But even when you use 'sudo', you access it.
<vap0r> guntbert: ok thanks
<fanti> thanks
<guntbert> vap0r: Good luck :-)
<grawity> fanti: In other words, better to keep it.
<resno1> guntbert: the restore got it working. but now i cant use the trackpad and sound is not working
<linuxghost> does someone knows how to install AR5523 firmware  0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 Firmware????
<P1R11> Zlobi1: I did it, when to windows, unistall and install de usb drive, detected, and it shows now, but if I try to access it, it said that it doesnt have a format, and that I should format it....Is there anything I can do beside formating the usb drive
<mobi-sheep> adac: Do you use htop? There are a list of processes that you probably does not need to have it running such as gnome-screensaver. I have that package uninstalled.
<vap0r> guntbert: thanks
<skitzo> :|
<adac> mobi-sheep, I see now!
<guntbert> resno1: please state you problem to the channel again - there are a lot newcomers
<resno1> guntbert: ok, will do :)
<Cappy> are the radeon open source drivers used by the default install of karmic? or do i need to install them seperatly
<linuxghost> carlos td bem?
<linuxghost> does someone knows how to install AR5523 firmware  0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 Firmware????
<resno1> so, i recently updated from 9.04 to 9.10. after completing the update, my touchpad and sound stop working. when i try to run an update, my screen goes black and starts flashing random letters.
<Guest26440> epale no hablan español
<tritium> Cappy: open source.  You'd have to use the restricted-drivers-manager to install the fglrx drivers.
<tritium> !es | Guest26440
<ubottu> Guest26440: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<resno1> !es Guest26440
<fatface> how do i get rid of this gpg error that pops up in synaptic?
<fanti> hmm another question (sorry i'm new to ubuntu). at installation time, i'm ask if my home directory should be encrypted or not. can somebody tell what kind of encryption is used for my home (which algorithm and key-length), and is it possible to open another's encrypted  home directory  when having the password? e.g. to copy something as root from a user's home directory.
<resno1> sound and pad worked prior to update
<adac> mobi-sheep, Do you think disabling compiz while I'm on battery really would save me only a very few minutes?
<Datz> hi, is anyone around to help me with my graphics driver?
<tritium> fanti: the user decrypts his home directory upon login.  Not even root can do this without the user's password.
<Cappy> tritium, i was reading the forums and see that support for mobility 200m was dropped in mid 2009.
<mobi-sheep> adac: I don't know. I like having compiz running. You would have to do a trial run. :)
<tritium> Cappy: could be, I don't know
<fanti> tritium: yeah, but if root has the password (e.g. for a data recovery scenario)
<shawn__> X-Sleepy-X, Yep it did it again
<X-Sleepy-X> shawn__:
<X-Sleepy-X> shawn__: ok
<resno1> i recently updated from 9.04 to 9.10. after completing the update, my touchpad and sound stop working. when i try to run an update, my screen goes black and starts flashing random letters.  Touchpad and sound worked prior. Is there any way to fix?
<sharif> Is ubuntu have shorewall ?
<fata_erro> why doesn't my sudo password not work
<mobi-sheep> adac: Have you thought about buying extended battery cells? I have one for my netbook. I don't really know its battery life but I have seen "10 hours" and I don't know if I want to believe that. :o
<adac> mobi-sheep, :) Well maybe it would not bad to have an "advanced" power management. Mean not only compiz to control with but multiple apps and services or gnome-panels
<resno1> fata_erro: what are you trying to do? in some cases the sudo doesnt pass to another application
<fata_erro> i'm typingg my root password
<tritium> fata_erro: if you can login, it works.  it's your user password
<guntbert> fata_erro: how are you trying to use sudo?
<adac> mobi-sheep, nah I'm fine with my 8 hours ;) was just an idea :)
<guntbert> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> !noroot | fata_erro
<ubottu> fata_erro: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<fata_erro> lol
<jillsmitt> hi, what software can create backup of my system on CD (DVD)?
<fata_erro> i'm on linode
<skitzo> um.. i've been trying to completely hide my windows filesystem from ubuntu for awhile now with no look however i found something online in one of the forums that actually works however im a newb with all this code stuff so if somebody could have a quick look and give us a quick guide i would really appreciate it..
<P1R11> Zlobi1: I did it, I went to windows, uninstall and install de usb drive. Windows detected it, and it shows now in MyPC, but if I try to access it, it said that it doesnt have a format, and that I should format it....Is there anything I can do beside formating the usb drive
<skitzo> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8482719
<discopatrick> seasons greetings everyone. with ufw, how do i create a rule such as "allow 22 from 192.168.1.2"
<fata_erro> they gave me a root password
<resno1> fata_erro: who is they?
<guntbert> fata_erro: if you are on ubuntu you don't need one
<Zlobi1> P1R11: Yes, there was a wonderful Linux respore program, which name I forgot
<legend2440> jillsmitt: http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<mobi-sheep> adac: It is easier to write a script.  There are only few parameters. That way, you could do "metacity --replace, killall <processes>, that's about it."  Eventually, you might realized you don't really need few processes in first place and started to weed them out.
<fata_erro> linode people
<P1R11> Zlobi1: Could it be Photorec?
<Zlobi1> P1R11: Was running in 80*30 window
<iceroot> discopatrick: man ufw   that example is in that manpage
<Zlobi1> P1R11: No
<fata_erro> well i can't sudo with any password
<discopatrick> iceroot:  thanks, keep forgetting about manpages, ubuntu noob here
<discopatrick> (linux noob)
<fata_erro> period
<iceroot> discopatrick: np
<Xodiac13> i need help on installing ubuntu 8.04 server with no monitor I am planning on using it for file sharing is there anyway to do this i googled it and i didnt really find an answer
<guntbert> fata_erro: are you sure that you are running ubuntu?
<fata_erro> yes
<jillsmitt> legend2440, thanks
<henrique_> hey, i need some help to install nvidia drivers
<legend2440> jillsmitt: your welcome
<adac> mobi-sheep, Sure one should start with erasing programs or services that are not needed.
<iceroot> fata_erro: is your user allowed to use sudo? is it the user you created at installation?
<Datz> Is anyone familiar with graphics drivers and support?
<Xodiac13> is there anyway to install a headless machine with ubuntu 8.04 server
<iceroot> !nvidia | henrique_
<ubottu> henrique_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fata_erro> i did adduser in root
<iceroot> fata_erro: you did what?
<fata_erro> you heard me :P
<iceroot> fata_erro: you dont want to add the user to root, you want to add the user to admin
<Zlobi1> P1R11: While I was trying different linux distros, Fedora did similar stuff to mine 1TB internal drive
<adac> mobi-sheep, script is fine. It is just: power managemnt already has t check if I'm on battery or not, so it would be nice if compiz switcher could work on top of that acpi or however it is called
<iceroot> fata_erro: i heard you but i dont understand what you have done
<iceroot> fata_erro: or better, why
<krezlyn> hey i have a question, i have a external hdd that is NTFS, i know i can mount and read data on it, i just did it on a laptop, but i plugged the external to my Main pc, (desktop) and it says it has a problem mounting it and gives me a big error message, anyone able to help?
<Zlobi1> P1R11: The program fixed all, it is available with apt-get, but I forgot the name :(
<skitzo> oh well i give up lol
<fata_erro> so how do i changee the user to admin
<skitzo> i cant do it
<iceroot> krezlyn: post the error to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | krezlyn
<ubottu> krezlyn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<P1R11> Zlobi1: The problem is that I was backing up a PC, but I was moving, not copying the files, so now I will lose them
<Zlobi1> P1R11: Was starting with a ? about type of machine, ~ 10 choices
<iceroot> fata_erro: adduser theusername admin
<krezlyn> nvm i disconnected and reconnected the drive and it worked
<Xodiac13> is there anyway to install a headless machine with ubuntu 8.04 server
<Zlobi1> P1R11: That's why you copy first, then delete the orig
<P1R11> Zlobi1: I learn that the hard way
<fata_erro> iceroot: how do change an existing users group
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server
<Zlobi1> P1R11: Me too, but I share my mistakes :)
<Xodiac13> thz
<iceroot> Xodiac13: you cant install without a monitor but you can run it later without a monitor
<mobi-sheep> adac: http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-power-manager/ + http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/ -- You might have some luck finding out how to run scripts after certain events.
<linuxghost> ghost@ghost-laptop:~$ lsusb
<linuxghost> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:011d Hewlett-Packard Integrated Bluetooth Module
<linuxghost> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxghost> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxghost> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<FloodBot2> linuxghost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zlobi1> P1R11: check http://linux.software.informer.com/download-linux-fix-disk-utility/
<zaphira13> Hello guys! MArry Cristmas :D
<adac> mobi-sheep, kk
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<kraitos> i'm trying to get an animated desktop wallpaper, has anyone heard of any good ones?
<Zlobi1> Hello zaphira13
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<jcape> Does anyone have any experience with Karmic on the higher-end Dell Adorno?
<guntbert> linuxghost: use !pastebin please
<johnthompson> hi
<johnthompson> what do i need for tcp wrappers support in vsftpd on ubuntu
<Demo> Can I backup somehow my previous partition table if i messed up something with fdisk?
<fata_erro> what do do if group admin does not exist?
<bastid_raZor> fata_erro: then you are not using ubuntu.
<fata_erro> how can i create it
<fata_erro> yes
<fata_erro> no
<fata_erro> i am
<fata_erro> 9.10
<bastid_raZor> fata_erro: lsb_release -a ..pastebin the entire output
<Demo> Can i?
<kraitos> anyone now of any good animated desktop wallpapers?
<fata_erro> No LSB modules are available.
<fata_erro> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<fata_erro> Description:    Ubuntu 9.10
<fata_erro> Release:        9.10
<fata_erro> Codename:       karmic
<FloodBot2> fata_erro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xodiac13> i need help on installing ubuntu 9.10 on a headless machine i already went to #ubuntu-server and no one is answering
<guntbert> !patience | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<thinktyler> the new XBMC rocks on ubuntu
<fata_erro> so any ideas?
<Demo> Is it impossible?
<Xodiac13> guntbert: a no would be nice but i guess no one realy knows how to speach english in that chat room
<fata_erro> i'm on a vps
<henrique_> i've installed nvidia drivers, but my resolution is 640x480. how can i change it? i cant do it from x server settings
<guntbert> Xodiac13: the general rule here: who has an answer tells it - who has not stays quiet
<thinktyler> xorg.conf
<ghost> Installing Debian.
<thinktyler> where can I go to just talk about ubuntu and not for t. support per say? ...
<Guest17127> I need the LXE or XFCE Desktop environment.
<Xodiac13> guntbert: o okay sorry but just to ask is it possible and if there is can you send me to right website to get some help i already tried googling and theres no real answer
<Guest17127> How do I go about all that..
<guntbert> !ot | thinktyler
<ubottu> thinktyler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thinktyler> thanks
<guntbert> Xodiac13: I have no answer too and you obviously didn't like the one you got here ^^^
<rahduke> i recently installed Winrar thru Wine in Karmic, now that I've uninstalled Winrar Ubuntu still shows rar files with the winrar logo and tries to look for Winrar when opening them. How can i stop this?
<rahduke> its drivin me nuts
<bastid_raZor> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html  Xodiac13 .. possibly?
<iceroot> Xodiac13: i told you that you cant to it without a monitor
<Xodiac13> iceroot: o okay sorry didnt see it
<iceroot> Xodiac13: put the hdd in another pc, install ubuntu there and then put back the hdd
<P1R11> Zlobi1: Finally I format it hoping for the best. Now I am trying to recover as much data as possible with photorec :(
<iceroot> Xodiac13: but you need a monitor on that pc you are installing it
<zaphira13> Guys i have a big problem, When i am sending files from pidgin the go really slow but in windows with msn they are really fast...why??? What can i do??
<rahduke> my question is more important, you guys should help me
<Xodiac13> iceroot: i would have to get a case for it dangit
<guntbert> !attitude | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bastid_raZor> rahduke: right click a .rar and edit the properties.
<rahduke> guntbert: i didnt get what i wanted for xmas, im in a bad mood ;)
<iceroot> rahduke: you are using winrar with wine? ok i help you. dont do such crazy things
<q0_0p> how do i gzip a tar
<linuxghost> m
<linuxghost> m
<q0_0p> without having to tar first
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: hey you can help me by going to www.fuckyourself.com, .org. or .net
<rahduke> bastid_raZor: the problem is that rar files are named like .r01 .r02 etc etc
<rahduke> there are hundreds of possible file names
<fata_erro> root@localhost:/home/paul# adduser rails admin
<fata_erro> adduser: The user `rails' does not exist.
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: nice.
<rahduke> and even if i do change them by hand
<q0_0p> tar czvf backup.tar.gz | gzip -c > file.gz?
<rahduke> the Winrar icon still shows up
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: yup i try
<fatface> i removed all my apt servers and keyservers, now i added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but dont know how to get the authenticate part for  it to work, whats the command for it?
<fata_erro> what could be happening
<iceroot> fata_erro: there is no user called rails
<fata_erro> but i said add
<fata_erro> adduser
<iceroot> fata_erro: man adduser
<rahduke> I just want to know how to make gnome or nautilus or whatever is controlling rar files to completely forget about Winrar
<fata_erro> i did
<rahduke> there are no options in gconf editor or in nautilus config
<iceroot> fata_erro: adduser username group   is putting an existing user in a group
<fata_erro> oh
<iceroot> fata_erro: man adduser
<rahduke> anyone use smplayer with vdpau?
<iceroot> fata_erro: you want something like     adduser rails   to create that user
<iceroot> !anyone | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fata_erro> root@localhost:/home/paul# adduser paul admin
<fata_erro> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<fata_erro> i swear its ubuntu
<fata_erro> but there is no admin group
<rahduke> u guys are too strict
<fata_erro> why
<rahduke> i was just making conversation
<iceroot> rahduke: no
<guntbert> !ot | rahduke
<Zeonisis> Are there any good text adventures for ubuntu?
<ubottu> rahduke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> rahduke: this is a support-channel
<fata_erro> i'm on a vps
<jpds> fata_erro: addgroup admin
<fata_erro> ok
<pandashome> where are you all from?
<jpds> !ot | pandashome
<ubottu> pandashome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> jpds: that isn't going to give the admin group the proper permissions needed to be of any use.
<Zeonisis> Are there any good text adventures for ubuntu?
<jpds> bastid_raZor: But that's just simply editing with visudo.
<linuxghost> bash: debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.26: No such file or directory
<zaphira13> Zlobi1: Hi :)
<krezlyn> when i try to play a movie in mplayer i get error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<bastid_raZor> jpds: if he were on ubuntu he wouldn't need to add admin.
<valio> Hi
<fata_erro> jpds sudo still won't work
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<valio> I want to ask you how can I convert a partition from slave to primary
<iceroot> fata_erro: lsb_release -a   is telling what?
<linuxghost> help
<Zeonisis> Are there any good text adventures for ubuntu?Besides nethack?
<iceroot> !repeat | Zeonisis
<ubottu> Zeonisis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fata_erro> i already pasted it
<jpds> fata_erro: do: visudo, and add: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Zeonisis> Are there any good text adventures for ubuntu?Besides nethack?
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<iceroot> Zeonisis: stop that
<valio> or how can I "move" the extended attribute
<Zeonisis> How do I use ubottu?
<jpds> bastid_raZor: I had to do the same thing on my Linode VPS, and it's running Ubuntu.
<iceroot> !bot | Zeonisis
<Zeonisis> !ot |zeonisis
<ubottu> Zeonisis: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Zeonisis, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> jpds: from what he has said he too is on a vps.
<jpds> bastid_raZor: Yep.
<linuxghost> help
<thiebaude> Zeonisis, if you read above you'll figure it out
<Zeonisis> Thanks
<ctmjr> krezlyn: try to change the video output in preferences to xv
<linuxghost> teach me how to install firmware Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<fata_erro> jpds: thank you
<linuxghost> teach me how to install firmware. Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<jpds> fata_erro: No problem.
<krezlyn> Thank you
<ctmjr> linuxghost: find the firmware google should help you then place it in /lib/firmware directory
<linuxghost> m
<morgan> hello again, people. i need some help wit this: i ve installed ubuntu 9.4 and then it updated to 9.10. how do i make it use the swap partition that i made before installation?
<Khalil> morgan: it should be using it automatically
<bastid_raZor> morgan: sudo swapon /dev/sdwhatever the partition is
<morgan> Khalil: system monitor shows 0% of swap usage
<morgan> always
<bastid_raZor> morgan: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  for how to add it to your /etc/fstab so it is mounted on boot
<morgan> ok, thanks. i m gonna check itout
<fata_erro> jpds: is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<gbear14275> anyone able to get garmin nuvi registration completed on ubuntu?
<fata_erro> what does that mean
<gbear14275> I'm trying wine now... don't want to have to use windows vm
<jpds> fata_erro: Did you add the user to the admin group?
<fata_erro> yes
<Pericius> what am i supposed to do if some buttons on my laptop under ubuntu don't do a thing?
<fata_erro> # User privilege specification
<fata_erro> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<fata_erro> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<fata_erro> jpds is that correct
<queso> What's the easiest way to transfer data from my old powerbook to my new ubuntu machine?  Should I use ftp or something?
<jpds> fata_erro: Yes, that's strange...
<mobi-sheep> queso: If you're familiar with ftp, then filezilla, perhaps.
<mneptok> queso: rsync
<krezlyn> i have a second hard-drive mounted to my pc /media/storage
<fata_erro> jpds: restart?
<krezlyn> how can i make a link in /home/username/ to open as /media/storage
<queso> mneptok: is rsync easy to use?
<jpds> fata_erro: Ah, you might have to rejoin in as the user.
<krezlyn> for example, /home/username/storage is really /media/storage
<mneptok> fata_erro: if you type "groups <username>" what does it say?
<bastid_raZor> krezlyn: while in /home/username type ln -s /media/storage storage
<ai9371> anyone have any experience setting up linsys wireless g pci network car
<fata_erro> root@localhost:/home/paul# groups paul
<fata_erro> paul : paul admin
<ai9371> im trying to set it up without ndiswrapper
<mneptok> queso: rsync -avh -e ssh --stats username@powerbook.ip:/Users/username/ ~/from_powerbook/
<jpds> fata_erro: relogin I mean.
<fata_erro> ok
<graelb> Hi folks, is there a way to have ubuntu auto-resolve windows hostnames, so i can use it in ping for example?
<krezlyn> bastid_raZor, also, i am very new to linux, my second hdd, i can never access it untill i type in my sudo password the first time i attempt to open the directory listing, i was told to put a line into my fstab but it still doesnt auto mount/access any idea's?
<Pericius> can i map a laptop button to something?
<Slart> graelb: perhaps samba can do that.. I'm not sure
<queso> mneptok: awesome, thank you for your help :)
<bastid_raZor> !ntfs | krezlyn follow this guide on how to add it to fstab
<ubottu> krezlyn follow this guide on how to add it to fstab: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<krezlyn> its not ntfs
<krezlyn> my second hdd is ext3
<graelb> Slart, hmm... Or even maybe putting an entry into my local routing table, since i know the static ip addresses?
<Cappy> folks, ive installed envyng as per instructions i found on the ubutnu forums for installing the ati drivers, and its telling me there is no compatible drivers
<mneptok> krezlyn: sudo chown -R your_username:your_username /media/storage
<bastid_raZor> !fstab | krezlyn : use this page for  a howto on adding partitons to fstab
<ubottu> krezlyn : use this page for  a howto on adding partitons to fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to setup VirtualBox to attach the virtual machines to the local network, so i can ssh in to the vm, anyone had any success with this?
<fata_erro> jdps:awesome works
<bislo> hi to all
<Slart> graelb: of course.. that would work too.. you could setup your local dns server too.. lots of options if you don't mind doing the work
<krezlyn> thank you mneptok
<bislo> i looking for dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<bastid_raZor> mneptok: yeah, didn't even think it was a permissions problem. was thinking it had a bad mount optoin
<graelb> Slart, I understand what i am asking, but i'm not sure where to go about looking up how to do that work
<mneptok> graelb: /etc/hosts
<karioke>  Hi everyone
<Slart> graelb: have a look at /etc/hosts..   man hosts will give you more info
<zaphira13> Guys i have a big problem, When i am sending files from pidgin the go really slow but in windows with msn they are really fast...why??? What can i do??
<karioke>  I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch to make an installable customized iso
<ai9371> anyone have any experience setting up WMP54GS in ubuntu 9.1
<karioke> Now when I start the installation (after booting up in the live cd) I get the error: An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed
<ai9371> WMP54GS  = linksys wireless NIC
<legend2440> Cappy: amd has stopped supporting a lot of their cards so the only option is the open source drivers
<graelb> mneptok, Slart, Thanks guys, i'll get on it
<karioke> Can anyone please help me out
<ai9371> why did you make a customized installation cd
<ai9371> why dont you just download the newest version of ubuntu iso and install it
<Cappy> legend2440, thats what i was asking before, but everyone told me to install the proprietary ones, are the open source drivers the ones used by default in karmic?
<karioke> ai9371: I needed to have some education related package in it to be distributed to few schools in my area.
<dremits_> hi everyone. i'm getting into customizing my ubuntu box and i installed a complete theme with icons and fonts and all that but i'm wondering after looking at gnome-look.com, whats the difference between compiz and gtk themes?
<warddr> Hello, I have an ubuntu vps with lighttpd, php and sqlite. Now I want a tool to analyze the lighttpd logfile, can anyone help me with this?
<r0k3tm3n> 	
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to setup VirtualBox to attach the virtual machines to the local network, so i can ssh in to the vm, anyone had any success with this?
<legend2440> Cappy: yes  open  system>administration>hardware drivers  if there are any proprietary drivers available for your card they will be there and you can activate them
<HomeBoy_25> hi
<legend2440> Cappy: what ati card you have?
<ai9371> anyone used WMP54GS without ndiswrapper
<Cappy> legend2440, ok, only my wifi drivers are mentioned there. so maybe my gfx problem is somewhere else
<ai9371> WMP54GS = linksys wireless g
<Cappy> legend2440, radeon mobility 200m
<mojpseudonim> whois Cappy
<HomeBoy_25> i need some assistance with my newly installed ubuntu os to my laptop... can anyone help me up?
<morgan> should i restart after changing swappiness value?
<soreau> dremits_: There is no compiz theme per se. There are gtk themes, compiz window decorator themes and other things that can be combined to make an overall theme
<ai9371> whats the problem
<HomeBoy_25> i'm having trouble installing my mobile broadband software to ubuntu
<ai9371> mobile broadband?!
<morgan> k. i ll restart anyway )
<dremits_> soreau: thanks
<ai9371> you mean like verizon or att
<ai9371> net card
<HomeBoy_25> sorry, im not from the US but i think yes
<legend2440> Cappy: i'm not finding any proprietary drivers for that card     http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<bastid_raZor> Cappy: have you tried installing the radeon driver?
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: Are you in uk? What is the make and network of the USB?
<jenia> can anyone tell me: when I use the ifconfig command, I get the inet and inet6 info
<jenia> which is the ip address?
<HomeBoy_25> mobile broadband is like a USB dongle that you attach to the laptop/computer and connects you to the internet via 3G or 3.5G
<iceroot> jenia: inet adress
<bastid_raZor> jenia: inet is your ip
<sryque> jenia:  inet addr: is the IP address and inet6 addr: is the IP v6 address
<Cappy> bastid_raZor, i dont know what radeon driver to install, everywhere i read tells me NOT TO INSTALL it, yet people in here tell me to install. so im quite confused
<iceroot> jenia: inet adress is ipv4  inet6 adrress is ipv6
<HomeBoy_25> when i use it with windows, it automatically installs itself
<jenia> okay thanks my friends
<ai9371> I cant get my WMP54GS to work without ndiswrapper
<bastid_raZor> Cappy: well, you can try it and if it does not work simply uninstall. no harm done.
<Cappy> bastid_raZor, last time i tried that, i resorted to blowing away the install and starting from scratch.
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: but you're not using windows. what is the make and model of the usb dongle?
<bastid_raZor> Cappy: xserver-xorg-video-radeon  and radeonhd  ..
<bastid_raZor> Cappy: if booting fails simply drop to shell and uninstall the exact package and reboot.
<Cappy> this is the reason i keep going back to windows, it just works.
<voss> hi, i've been here about 8 hours ago, writed about my problem with running Savage2
<HomeBoy_25> dremits_: I'm using windows now since I can't have the internet work with ubuntu
<Buuntu> how do I exclude certain files from a command like 'mv'?  say I'm using a wildcard but don't want one or two files
<jenia> anyone know, by any chance, what address do I need to provide when setting the "bind address" variable in the mysql server
<jenia> ?
<baz> anyone know how to debug an openvpn server that starts with these error messages: http://pastebin.com/d61e78f8e
<Concretesledge> Vmware workstation is not that usefull with windows, unless i could acess my hardrives
<voss> anyone's in my problem?
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: What is the make nd model of your usb dongle?
<Concretesledge> anyone know how i can do this
<jenia> what address meaning ip4 or ip6? im guessing ip6...
<yodaz> hi
<dremits_> Hey does anyone know an easy way to have <username>: in chatzila?
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: the guest is windows?
<yodaz> which modules do I need in initramfs to have my usb keyboard working during boot ?
<Concretesledge> bastid_raZor, Yes.
<rem__> jenia: I would enter 127.0.0.1 (local address), but I'm not sure ..
<HomeBoy_25> dremits_: Lemme check.. It says Tattoo Mobile Broadband from Globe Telecom made by Hwawei
<Cappy> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon" returns "xserver-xorg-video-radeon is already the newest version."
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: install vmware tools while booted into the guest.
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: let me look at my desktop and get back to you.. i'll be able to tell you more about adding shares then.
<Concretesledge> bastid_raZor,  done
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: give me a minute
<meydlo> hi all. Is here anybody who know help me with "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" wireless problem pls?
<rem__> jenia: oops probably not a good idea as it will then onl.y listen to local connections.. so you might want to enter your ip4 address
<rem__> inet address
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: is youre system up to date?
<HomeBoy_25> yes, it is
<aar> While I was doing a Karmic install I got an input-output error. I restarted the system, but since this happened I have to wait about 2 mins for the system to boot (even after fixing the MBR). Do I have a problem with my BIOS?
<HomeBoy_25> i think my problem is really "how to install .exe files in ubuntu"
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: Install the linux-backports-modules-generic package and gnome-phone-manager
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: Install those packages
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: you'll need to edit your virtual machine settings from the workstation menu.. while the guest is not booted. under options enable shared folders
<HomeBoy_25> because the device is mounted and i can browse through files
<rem__> you can change it again in /etc/mysql/my.cnf and restart mysql ..
<HomeBoy_25> how do i actually get to install the packages (sorry its my first time to use ubuntu)
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: You can't install .exe files per se
<HomeBoy_25> dremits_: or shall i say, run .exe files
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: from there you'll see where youc an share folders. for example, i have /home/razor/downloads shared. as far as i remember it adds a desktop folder in the guest. but let me double check that.
<maco> HomeBoy_25: .exe files are windows executables. *only* windows ones.
<henrique_> i've installed nvidia drivers but i can't put 1024x768 resolution. i'm trying to configure xorg.conf but without success, can someone help me?
<karma_police> there are no .exe files in ubuntu.. unless you are running wine
<Cappy> so, does anyone else have any ideas as to why my video is laggy? seems like im running the newest version of the driver, but video is still being a pita.
<karma_police> when is it laggy? all the time or just in browser?
<dremits_> HomeBoy_25: If you wanna do it graphically go to System > Admin > Synaptic Package manager. then search for those packages, double click on the right ones to mark it and then click apply
<Cappy> karma_police, all the time, windows will jump around when scrolling, i get VERY POOR video performance while playing a very simple game. its almost to the point where im looking for a windows disk.
<ska> HOw do I charge my Ipod Touch in Ubuntu?
<HomeBoy_25> i'll try that. thanks.
<imblue> cghxfg
<imblue> hola
<karma_police> nvidia?
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: have you made it that far?
<iceroot> ska: its not part of ubuntu
<Cappy> karma_police, on the same machine, i was once able to open multiple clients to the game, now the machine bogs down if i try and open one!
<Alacard> If someone has experience with Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an Acer Aspire One D150-1920, I would appreciate some Q&A time :)
<Cappy> karma_police, radeon mobility xpress 200m
<henrique_> i've installed nvidia drivers but i can't put 1024x768 resolution. i'm trying to configure xorg.conf but without success, can someone help me?
<iceroot> ska: its part of the hardware, just connect it to an usb-port
<meydlo> "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout"?
<Concretesledge> bastid_raZor, yeah it worked, Thanks!
<vap0r> is it healthier to view your laptop screen at high contrast in the dark, or low contrast?
<rem__> baz: did you try "sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/server.conf  --script-security 2" ? (if that works you could create an alias to not type it everytime :)
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: nice, glad to help.
<iceroot> !ot | vap0r
<ubottu> vap0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karma_police> i have an acer aoa150 with ubuntu on it
<Darkr-> brb
<Concretesledge> bastid_raZor,  what about Video
<rem__> baz: I mean "sudo openvpn --script-security 2 /etc/openvpn/server.conf" probably ..
<karma_police> i'm relatively new to ubuntu.. since 9.04.. it sounds like a driver issue tho
<karma_police> alacard what kind of probs are you having?
<rem__> anyway good luck bbl
<warddr> Hello, I have an ubuntu vps with lighttpd, php and sqlite. Now I want a tool to analyze the lighttpd logfile, can anyone help me with this?
<Alacard> Karma, I IM'd you personally
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: what about it?
<Concretesledge> bastid_raZor,  i have Nvidia 9800GT i want to play call of duty modern warfare
<sun> is it possible to search the scrollback buffer in XTerm?  (just like you can in urxvt by pressing Alt-S)
<iceroot> warddr: awstats maybe (i am using it with apache)
<bastid_raZor> Concretesledge: 3D and video accleration is about non-existant in vmware but i may be outdated in my information. possibly try asking in #vmware
<dremits_> bastif_raZor: i think (and my knowledge isn't great at all) they recently added this. not sure though
<warddr> iceroot, those stats are web-based, so they are accessible by everyone.?
<iceroot> warddr: .htaccess
<warddr> lighttpd doesn't support .htaccess
<bastid_raZor> dremits_: i use an older version and i do not have it. i don't need it so.. i keep the motto. if it ain't broke don't fix it.
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<iceroot> warddr: hm, thats bad
<dremits_> bastif_raZor: sure
<iceroot> !paste | linuxghost
<ubottu> linuxghost: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bastid_raZor> dremits_: you can tab complete my name.... bast*tab  .. till write my name out so you don't have to. :)
<bastid_raZor> s/till/it'll
<dremits_> bastid_raZor: how did u guess
<dremits_> bastid_raZor: ah typo
<dremits_> bastid_raZor: you know i was just looking for how to quickly do that!
<bastid_raZor> dremits_: :) part of having a long name is many typos if not tab completed. sort of a downside
<B3rz3rk3r_> autocomplete ftw!
<sepehr> Help needed, my kubuntu box can no longer connect to the lan (eth0) internet after i tried to get the wireless working by installing kwlan (which didnt work either so now it cant connect to the internet at all)
<iceroot> sepehr: paste the output of ifconfig to pastebin
<sepehr> any1?
<iceroot> !paste | sepehr
<ubottu> sepehr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iceroot> sepehr: and be patient
<dremits_> bastid_raZor: say do you know why my name seems to be taken on freenode all of a sudden. it's such an obscure nick that i'm thinking i'm still logged on through webchat??
<warddr> iceroot, I'll write a log analyze script myself than. Thanks for your help anyway
<B3rz3rk3r_> dremits_, usually happens when you dont d/c properly
<gatinho> oi
<bastid_raZor> dremits_: not a clue. #freenode will be able to help with stolen/orphaned nicks
<dremits_> bastid_raZor: cheers i'll chat with them
<tritium> dremits_: if that's the case, /msg nickserv ghost <password>, and you can get your original nick back
<sepehr> iceroot: ty, but mind telling how i can get the ifconfig output, also i only have 1 comp and to get internet right now im on a liveUSB
<iceroot> warddr: ok, good luck
<PointMan> if I want a normal user to just have acccess to restart apache and set a specific symbolic link, whats the safest way to do this ?
<iceroot> sepehr: ifconfig is a command for the terminal
<iceroot> PointMan: you need sudo to restart apache
<jfalco> Hey guys, got a little problem... LAN xfer speeds start at 10Mb/s and then quickly drop to 200-500Kb/s (NFS, SMB, FTP, SCP) wrt160n,  DD-WRT v24-sp2 (11/25/09) mini, everything 100/FD, New cables, New NICs, and new router. Any ideas???
<iceroot> PointMan: because apache is running as root
<ai9371> Im trying to set up lampp
<PointMan> iceroot: yes, but how do I give the normal user access to do that? I was thinking of doing a shell script for the 2 commands, which he can just run but not edit
<ai9371> when i try to set it up it says that mysql can not start
<Hald> Howdy folks
<Hald> How do I upgrade f-spot to the latest version on intrepid ibex?
<sepehr> iceroot: mind telling me what il be looking for in ifconfig since it will take me a little while to reboot onto kubuntu to get it and back to the liveUSB to get back on IRC
<tritium> doody, Hald
<ai9371> im Trying to SET UP LAMPP
<ai9371> help
<ai9371> !
<ai9371> i installed it and now it sayd mysql cant astart
<tritium> !lamp | ai9371
<ubottu> ai9371: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bastid_raZor> Hald: if it isn't in the repo then either finding a ppa for it or if getting a deb from f-spot.. or build from source
<sharif> how to know current version from terminal ?
<bastid_raZor> Hald: possibly backports also.
<bastid_raZor> sharif: lsb_release -a
<timG4> enable IP-over-Firewire on Jaunty? step-by-step appreciated
<Hald> bastid_raZor: and I can some hoe use this tool dpkg if I want to build it right? Is there a gui for the app?
<CVirus> How can I prevent a user from accessing the tty terminals through ctrl +alt + f1 to 9 ?
<bastid_raZor> Hald: to build it no, you would compile it.. a .deb would be using dpkg. you could double click the .deb and a GUI tool will install it.
<fengor> dont start them CVirus
<CVirus> fengor: how ?
<PointMan> iceroot: I reason I ask is there is a rule that says "do not use suid shell scripts" but I dont see how it is more dangerous than just adding the user to the sudoers list
<fengor> CVirus: /etc/init/ttyX.conf
<sharif> shorewall firewall is available in ubuntu ?
<dremits> managed to change it back
<Slart> sharif: have you looked in the repos? (apt-cache, synaptic)
<bazhang> !info shorewall-common | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: shorewall-common (source: shorewall-common): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.10-1 (karmic), package size 215 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<sharif> Slart : no i didn't
<Hald> bastid_raZor: but can't I make a package from a tar and install it that way. You see, 9.10 did not suite my old laptop so I installed 8.10 again. But I still want the latest functions and apps
<yigal> what is the x.org version for Karmic, X11R7.4 ?
<Slart> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 232 kB
<bastid_raZor> Hald: there is a way to create a deb from a compiled app.. someone here knows the correct command after make .. buildinstall or something similiar
<Slart> yigal: looks like it is
<Hald> bastid_raZor: thanks for the clue, I google it
<linuxghost> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m344c4ade
<linuxghost> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m344c4ade   please see number 6
<linuxghost> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687   please see number 6 no firmware
<yigal> right, ok so if I want to install X11R7.5 can I do that through https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<trism> !checkinstall | Hald
<ubottu> Hald: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bastid_raZor> thank you trism
<protojay> hey guys, ive been looking around for a gameplay guide or walkthrough for the lincity game, but I cant seem to find one.. anyone have any ideas
<protojay> ?
<shawn_> protojay, Im not sure that this is the channel to ask for that sort of thing
<bastid_raZor> protojay: http://strategywiki.org/wiki/Lincity
<protojay> shawn_, what channel do you suggest?
<protojay> ohps, i meant, lincity-ng :)
<bastid_raZor> protojay: that game is fun but the horrible graphics aren't worth the effort :)
<linuxghost> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687
<sharif> !info lincity-ng
<ubottu> lincity-ng (source: lincity-ng): City simulator game with polished graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (karmic), package size 336 kB, installed size 900 kB
<sepehr> iceroot: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2473c470
<timG4> Anyone familiar with IP-over-Firewire? I'd like to enable in in Jaunty, but I can't find support docs with any detail for how to install/configure.
<protojay> bastid_raZor, i thought the graphics were quite good
#ubuntu 2009-12-26
<yigal> interesting the only multitouch linux stuff is compatible with X11R7.5 ENAC stuff so I'm out of luck in Ubuntu until Lucid is ready I guess
<dremits> info! info
<dremits> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 205 kB, installed size 396 kB
<bastid_raZor> protojay: lincity not lincity-ng ;) .. ng is decent.
<protojay> bastid_raZor, ah, do you know of any guides for lincity-ng ?
<sepehr> need help, killed my eth0 by trying to install kwlan now this is my ifconfig output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2473c470
<ai9371> When start Lampp
<ai9371> Mysqlk Wont start!
<jillsmitt> new X11 mouse theme downloaded and installed, but cursor added not fully, some cursors still default, main cursor stay old... is there something i can do to enjoy new mouse theme on 100%?
<henrique_> i've installed nvidia drivers but i can't set 1024x760 resolution, can someone help me?
<henrique_> 768 #
<fatface> how do I find a source uri for my sources.list?
<jillsmitt> henrique_, check new drivers activity with "Hardware Drivers" tool
<henrique_> i've already done it
<jillsmitt> henrique_, restart Xorg server
<airtonix> fatface, a URI to put in your sources list ?
<henrique_> i restarted computer, is that enough?
<fatface> yes
<airtonix> fatface, it depends on the repository you are wanting to append.
<henrique_> jillsmitt: i can only set 640x480 and 320x240 resolution
<Rajasun> fatface: for ppas search https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bastid_raZor> protojay: protojay i'm not seeing anything right off. possibly google lincity-ng guide and read a few of the blogs people have posted about it
<fatface> airtonix: one which would allow me to call apt-get build-dep ...
<henrique_> i'm trying to edit xorg.conf but without results
<multi_io> what logfile does the output of /etc/init.d startscripts end up in?
<jillsmitt> henrique_, hmm, what version of ubuntu do you have? what version of nvidia drivers are installed?
 * fatface checking that website
<airtonix> fatface, yes thats fine, usually the convention is to use the same uri for the deb, but prefix it with "deb-src" instead of just "deb"
<jillsmitt> henrique_, what version of Xorg do you have?
<henrique_> ubuntu 9.10, 173 nvidia driver
<sepehr> need help, killed my eth0 by trying to install kwlan now this is my ifconfig output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2473c470
<jillsmitt> henrique_, nvidia card is....?
<airtonix> fatface, but the repository has to be providing src files first.
<henrique_> jillsmitt: i don't know the xorg version :X
<henrique_> FX 5200
<ai9371> im trying to start lampp and mysql wont start
<jillsmitt> henrique_, you can find it with synaptic tool
<precrack> Hey guys I'm having a sound issue :[
<ai9371> awesome
 * Rajasun on nvidia 195.30
<matthew12> I just installed virtual box and windows xp...I'd like to be able to access my files on my ubuntu partition from the virtual box. How should I go about doing this?
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687
<henrique_> jillsmitt: i've made all ubuntu updated, i think that is updated
<airtonix> fatface, it's also recommended that you create seperate source list files as : /etc/apt/sources.list.d/name-of-repository.list
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687
<precrack> My sound worked on running a live USB but now that it's installed it don't work any ideas?
<Ov3rf10w> precrack, sound stop working after update?
<precrack> No after install
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687
<fatface> airtonix: what for?
<bazhang> linuxghost, dont repeat so quickly
<airtonix> matthew12, you investigated shared folders... (access and controlled through the virtual media manager)
<linuxghost> ok
<Ov3rf10w> precrack, go to mixer, sound may be muted
<sepehr> need help, killed my eth0 by trying to install kwlan now this is my ifconfig output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2473c470
<freaky[t]_> happy christmas everyone ;D
<jillsmitt> henrique_, okay, if it is activated in Hardware Drivers there must be way to set up 1024x768
<airtonix> fatface, so you don't pollute the offical sources.list of the OS. it also makes it easier for backing up the various list files for later use.
<precrack> Says Current Mixer:  and then it's blank and don't give me any choices
<timG4> Enable/configure IP-over-Firewire? Just need some guidance.
<fatface> airtonix: the deb -> deb-src change really worked well for me
<MidoCrash> hey guys
<MidoCrash> please i want some help
<henrique_> jillsmitt: i only have 2 options here, 640x480 and 320x240
<MidoCrash> please
<linuxghost> sepehr, how did u do to install kwlan???
<jillsmitt> who can tell me why i do not have correct mouse theme changing?
<MidoCrash> how can i know what mu ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit ?
<MidoCrash> my
<Ov3rf10w> precrack, select controlers and select all
<airtonix> fatface, the idea is not to change the current deb line, but rather to duplicate it...so you have a deb line and a deb-src line.
<matthew12> airtronix...I selected my home folder to be shared but I can't view it in virtualbox in the networkplaces
<jillsmitt> henrique_, try other version of nvidia drivers
<fatface> airtonix: thats not much of an issue for me since i just deleted the whole thing a minute ago, since the default one that came with easypeasy wasnt working correctly
<sepehr> linuxghost: with synaptic package manager
<bazhang> MidoCrash, uname -m in terminal
<ai9371> anyone use LAMPP?!
<morgan> my swap works indeed. it was not necessary due to not utilising ram enough. thanks for help guys!
<airtonix> matthew12, not shared folders as controlled by nautilus, open virtualbox and use the virtual media manager.
<fatface> airtonix: yeah, i know. Thats what i did.
<jillsmitt> ai9371, ever seen howtoforge lamp instructions?
<henrique_> jillsmitt: i'll try
<MidoCrash> it is X86_64
<jillsmitt> henrique_, okay
<MidoCrash> so it 64 bit
<bazhang> MidoCrash, 64bit
<fatface> airtonix: thanks for the help
<ai9371> <jillsmitt> unably to connect to MYSQL!!
<precrack> There is no select controlers option :d
<airtonix> matthew12, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15868
<MidoCrash> thanks guys
<jillsmitt> ai9371, edit config file
<MidoCrash> XD
<matthew12> airtonix, thanks alot. I will check that out.
<airtonix> matt2254, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865359
<sixtila> debian's grub loader has made my ubuntu bootup unavailable - can ubuntu bootup be made possible again
<developit> Hi. I have a USB wireless adapter that doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu. This is the product page: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WUSB54G
<ai9371> <jillsmitt> wtih what
<precrack> Aw my helper left :[
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<airtonix> matthew12, the idea is to mount the ubuntu folder(host) in the virtual media manager and expose it the virtualbox(guest), where you then map the network drive in windowsxp
<airtonix> matthew12, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24548&start=0
<ai9371> jillsmitt, im using ubuntu 9.1
<matthew12> airtonix, thanks again!
<developit> can anyone help me with a wireless card problem?
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687
<lucy> I can't get dvd working on my computer, it don't work. Help?
<iceroot> !doesntwork | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jillsmitt> ai9371, i dont know whats your problem, maybe here you find anything http://www.howtoforge.org/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<iceroot> lucy: you cant watch dvd-movies? you cant use a dvd-drive? or what?
<sepehr> need help, killed my eth0 by trying to install kwlan now this is my ifconfig output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2473c470
<lucy> iceroot: I'm not sure :P i'm all new to this. Basically i am trying to play a dvd and it does not play
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> !libdvdcss | lucy
<airtonix> ai9371, why are you using lamp ?
<developit> wifi help please! i have this card: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WUSB54G
<ai9371> whgy am i using lampp
<ai9371> so i can set up my own webserver
<airtonix> ai9371, you should be using this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687
<sixtila> how can i get my ubuntu bootup back ! the debian grub has made it unavailable
<iceroot> airtonix: that is lamp
<airtonix> iceroot, no technically LAMP when used in that acronym is describing a single standalone package that installs elsewhere to that page i linked
<iceroot> airtonix: lamp = (l)inux (a)apache (m)ysql (p)hp
<airtonix> iceroot, i am well aware waht it means
<iceroot> airtonix: its a metapackage
<airtonix> iceroot, see above
<sixtila> and do not forge phpmyadmin!!
<ai9371> ther are some security issues with LAmpp
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<iceroot> airtonix: you mea xampp, not lampp
<ai9371> But currently i am just trying to get Lamp to work
<airtonix> iceroot, no.
<iceroot> airtonix: sure
<developit> can someone help me with wireless issues?
<iceroot> airtonix: there is no difference for using lamp or apache mysql-server php5
<airtonix> iceroot, there is yes.
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<iceroot> airtonix: please read some manuals about metapackages
<airtonix> iceroot, ? are you not aware of the portable stuff people use?
<CVirus> fengor: If I renamed the files tty1-9.conf ... will this disable them ?
<airtonix> iceroot, it gest installed into /opt
<iceroot> airtonix: not from apt-get
<fengor> CVirus: inside the files you can define for which runlevels th ettys should be started
<ai9371> if you guys know so much about lampp
<fengor> just edit them
<airtonix> iceroot, and you are assuming that when someone says 'lamp' they get it from apt?
<ai9371> why doesnt mysql start
<iceroot> airtonix: lamp is/was a metaackage
<ai9371> Permissoin i think
<CVirus> fengor: what if I renamed the files ?
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<augias_> can any mod point me to a channel where i can complain about who is on planet.ubuntu?
<iceroot> airtonix: see above i am speaking about the metapackage and that is the same as apache2 mysql-server php5
<sixtila> can anyone help me get the grub load ubuntu also?
<airtonix> iceroot, i know exactly what lamp-server is
<linuxghost> sixtila
<iceroot> airtonix: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<sixtila> linuxghost the debian has made my ubuntu unavailable
<Zorael> Is there any app for monitoring where data is being written to a disk? Something keeps touching my laptop drive ever 20 seconds, so it never ever ever sleeps. iotop only lists write speeds, not destinations.
<linuxghost> sixtila what is the matter with grub loader
<sixtila> linuxhost what i understand is the debian grub loader didnt recognize my ubuntu and i cant anymore log into ubuntu
<iceroot> Zorael: powertop is showing you what a reasons for high energy-usage like hdd, cpu and so on for a notebook, and its telling you what app is writting to what file
<jmyers> I've managed to remove my ability to do a few things like Install Virtual Box, and run a modprobe command since 'upgrading' my kernel.  Anyone with any ideas on how to troubleshoot these issues?
<iceroot> jmyers: what does "i cant install virtual box" means?
<linuxghost> sixtila, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zorael> iceroot: It does? powertop? I must be missing something, as it only tells me what keeps waking the CPU from its lower power states
<johndorf> so I've got an AAO D250 here, that apparently has a broadcom card, because that's the only option the device manager thing in ubuntu gives me. 9.10 and the remix version  keep crashing after the driver is installed. how can I get it to work?...\
<`mOOse`> kde or gnome - be here at 11!
<sixtila> linuxghost do u need the op?
<iceroot> Zorael: should also show what is waking up the hdd
<linuxghost> sixtila edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<subbuteo> #ubuntu.it
<linuxghost> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<epalm> for some reason, sometimes vlc plays videos with the colours inverted or something
<epalm> and after it starts doing it, it happens with any video i play
<sixtila> linuxghost should i be adding smthg in it?
<augias_> linuxghost, is the user using < 9.10
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<augias_> sixtila what ubuntu are you using
<sixtila> i had ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<linuxghost> augias, yes im using 9.10
<sixtila> now i m on debian
<augias_> menu.lst is no longer how you edit grub
<augias_> on ubuntu
<sixtila> i want to enable ubuntu bootup / currently i m in debian
<linuxghost> terminal
<augias_> if you changed to debian, did you re-install grub
<dewman> good evening....what would be a good version of ubuntu for a p3 733mhz laptop?
<augias_> oh i see
<sixtila> augias_ the debian installed grub stating i had no other OS ( i still had ubuntu)
<augias_> dewman, i wouldn't reccomend ubuntu for such old hardware.
<bastid_raZor> sixtila: maybe you need to be asking in #debian or what ever channel grub is supported in.
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<johndorf> anybody? this broadcom chip has succesfully killed three live sessions now...
<augias_> sixtila have you tried installing grub from the ubuntu boot disc
<linuxghost> sixtila, do u use dual boot?
<ai9371> does DEbian Linux support WMP54GS
<sixtila> augias_ nop, i have a livecd for 9.04 32bit though
<jmyers> iceroot: I get an error when I try and run my xp box.  Virtual machine 'WinXP' has terminated unexpectedly during startup.  Result Code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x8004005).  Then another dialogue pops up that says: VirtualBox - Error in suplibOsinit.  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908).  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv.  Please reinstall the kernel module by exe
<linuxghost> ai9371 go to #debian
<sixtila> linuxghost yes double boot, only that ubuntu doesnt bootup
<bastid_raZor> dewman: 8.04 and probably lubuntu .. lxde instead of gdm
<dewman> augias_, any good suggestions for something..
<moymoy> how do i get xorg to use the nvidia driver module? i don't have a nouveau_drv.so anywhere on my computer
<augias_> dewman, yes. ubuntu is not ideal for old hardware
<linuxghost> sixtila , im not good on debian but i think there is grub
<dewman> bastid_raZor, I never check out lubutu
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<sixtila> linuxhost i was able to open the boot/grub/menu.lst
<augias_> sixtila, get a 9.10 livecd and install grub from terminal from the live ubuntu environment
<openback> My karmic animated loading screen displays what looks to be a screen testing image. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<bastid_raZor> dewman: basically, you need a low resource demanding desktop.. from my understanding lxde is one.
<epalm> for some reason, sometimes VLC plays videos with the colours inverted or something.  people's skin turn blue or green, and after it starts, it happens with any video i play, even if i switch to Movie Player.  any ideas?  rebooting fixes it.
<dewman> augias_, its a old compaq desktop...512 of ram, 8 megs of video, 20 gig hd
<linuxghost> sixtila, follow the tip of augias
<augias_> dewman, you'll prefer a lighter linux distro
<dewman> I wanted to strip m$ from it...
<dewman> dsl is lite...But to lite for me.... =)
<augias_> dewman, try zenwalk
<sixtila> augias_ can i still use the 904 live cd? or is the 910 must
<augias_> a must
<augias_> ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2
<sixtila> ok
<and_> hi dear ubuntu users:)   I need to install the lib32 package for opengl  anyone knows the name of it?
<dewman> augias_, what dis is zenwalk based o n? bsd?
<augias_> dewman, no. i think slackware
<augias_> i forgot
<rafase282> Hello, I need help with data recovery from my WD My Passport Essentials 500GB which wont mount and even shows up as a 2TB hdd
<dewman> augias_, Found it...Thanks!
<dewman> I will give it a whirl.... =)
<dxy> does ubuntu do not allow to use dpkg on multiple terminal,  because i have current process install using apt then when i try to install deb package using dpkg its not allowing dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<augias_> dewman, i hope it works out well
<meydlo> hello, I need help with my wireless (ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout) pls :)
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<trism> dxy: correct, you can't use multiple package managers at once, otherwise your package database could become inconsistant
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<rafase282> dxy, as far as I know, it does not.
<dxy> ok thanks trism
<and_> using ubuntu64 and my wine (newest version) crashes when trying to display 3d..  hoping 32lib for opengl will fix that.. anyone knows the name of correct package? :)
<openback> does anyone know what package the animated karmic loading screen is?
<openback> and_: do you have desktop effects on? I had to turn mine off to be able to run 3d games
<mobi-sheep> openback: usplash / xsplash. I'm not sure. I don't use either.
<openback> mobi-sheep: cool, thanks. Mine is a bit broke :'/
<and_> no desktop effects..  sadly..   but thanks for good advice for future testing! :)'
<jmyers> Any VirtualBox gurus who can help me troubleshoot an issue that cropped up when I 'upgraded' my kernel?
<meydlo> anyone have experience with (ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout)pls?
<openback> and_: what are you trying to play?
<voss> hi. i've installed savage2 yesterday but when i try to ./savage2.bin to run game there is bash: ./savage2.bin: Permission denied. Of course chmod 777 and chown done.
<iceroot> voss: never use chmod 777
<sixtila> augias_ i can get into the grub folder in my ubuntu, can somthg be done from there?
<and_> many things.. none work..  introduction movies always work.. and menus and stuff, but when drawing 3d,, it crashes
<augias_> sixtila please read this documentation
<openback> and_: I know that not having the latest video drivers caused me problems
<augias_> sixtila, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<and_> ok I could try to update or reinstall drivers
<jondwarf> is ubuntu working in dual-boots with windows 7 when that stupid "system reserved" partition is installed?
<jmyers> anyone able to help me revert to the 'vanilla' karmic kernel?
<Dr_Willis> jondwarf:  ive heard it works.. also seen some peiople with issues...
<and_> anyone has experience with ATI HD4050? :)  had a hard time making it work when installed first time
<Dr_Willis> jondwarf:  theres ways to make windows stop using that reserved partiton thing
<axx> do u have arabic chan support?
<jondwarf> Dr_Willis: can you give me instructions? what can I do?
<openback> and_: I bow out there. I stick to Nvidia, haha
<jondwarf> (I'm not using bitlocker so it can go, but I need to know how)
<Dr_Willis> jondwarf:  google or see #windows - Ive seen guides/sites with the info. but i dont use win7
<jmyers> and_: I had an absolute nightmare getting my HD4850 working, and I STILL don't have any acceleration, but at least I can set my resolution and do dual monitors.
<and_> hehe:)  yeah   ive heard (and felt) that ATI can be quite a hassle at times  :\
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<linuxghost> people, help me to install AR5523 Firmware http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71084687 i have a TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB WIFI need to use on Ubuntu
<FloodBot2> linuxghost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<and_> jmyers: whats your glxgears output?
<moymoy> how do you configure xorg to use nouveau drivers?
<linuxghost> FloodBot2: thank you
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,, shouldent the restricted driver tool get/install firmware as needed?
<gdiz> hello,  I know this might be outside the realm of this irc but does anyone know if there is a way to get ubuntu (or some other gui linux) running on an ipod touch?
<jondwarf> Dr_Willis: can it be done without removing it then?
<Dr_Willis> jondwarf:  No idea. I dont use windows7
<rafase282> Hello, I need help with data recovery from my WD My Passport Essentials 500GB which wont mount and even shows up as a 2TB hdd
<jondwarf> Dr_Willis: alright, thanks anyway.
<Dr_Willis> jondwarf:  ive just seen threads mentioning how it can be done
<nellie> new user here. my firefox lost the close and minimize buttons and i have to click file and quit to close. how do I fix? ubuntu 8.10
<ai9371> lamppQ!
<ai9371> LAMPP!
<ai9371> lampp mysql canoot start!
<iceroot> !doesntwork | ai9371
<ubottu> ai9371: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ctmjr> nellie open a terminal and type metacity --replace and did you just install compiz?
<Dr_Willis> nellie:  other windoss have their titlebar/buttons however?
<iceroot> ai9371: using mysql from the repos?
<nellie> Dr_Willis,  yes it is only firefox
<nellie> no compiz
<Dr_Willis> nellie:  that is weird.
<ai9371> WMP54GS
<ai9371> Couldnt start mySQL!
<ai9371> thats the error
<ai9371> i get from LAMPP
<iceroot> ai9371: forget lampp
<iceroot> ai9371: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadin
<iceroot> ai9371: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<Dr_Willis> ai9371:  check the mysql logs. ir try 'sudo service mysql start'  (i think) perhaps and see  what it says..
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its a strange mysql in /opt he is using
<nellie> ctmjr,  thank you that fixed my firefox
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  hes on his own then.. :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes :)
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<Dr_Willis> 'hello world'
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<ai9371> <iceroot> ok i installed that now how do i run it and where do I store my webpage files
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<iceroot> Colloguy: you have a ubuntu support related question?
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<FloodBot2> Colloguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> nellie: your welcome but it is strange that just firefox was doing it
<nellie> ctmjr, I dont know what I did to cause it to do that but it is working correctly now
<bazhang> Colloguy, stop that
<linuxghost> caralhos, fui
<iceroot> ai9371: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<and_> jmyers:   i might be able to help you getting accel on your HD 4050 :)  Struggled with it myself for quite some time.. Now I get 44170 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8833.889 FPS when glxgearing, and 1223 on fullscreen 1400 x 1050 resolution.. not sure if its good but certainly better than I had before :)
<iceroot> ai9371: apache-files go to /var/www
<moymoy> what's the terminal cmd line that loads a module at boot?
 * Dr_Willis points out that one should use the 'service' command instead of the /etc/init.d/whatever  type command..
<jmyers> and_: I have a 4850, not a 4050
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  you mean modprobe ?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i am on oldschool ubuntu, so never used service
<brianherman> can someone help me with trac http://paste.lisp.org/+1ZHO
<and_> HD 4850 i meant.. sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  its been around in the older releases also..
<jmyers> and_: but I'm interested to hear how you did it.  This has been a nightmare. lol
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: something like that, but i want something to add to the linux cmd line through GRUB or something
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: hardy?
<jmyers> This is SOOO slow, even the text in my irc is choppy, and horrid.
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  I think you may have different things confused..    I dont recall a grub/kernel option to load a specific module. There are the module 'autoload' config files.
<Dr_Willis> !autoload
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: service sounds like opensuse-things (rcmysql start)
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  rember it however.. with the move to upstart.. it will be needed in the future I beliove
<and_> jmyers: ill try to look up my notes... took notes to learn and to  not have to go trough the same struggle over again next time reinstaing :)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: isnt karmic using upstart?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  for 'most' of the services yes.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: and 10.04 should use upstart for everything?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  the sysv stuff  is basically being started by one upstart service
<Dr_Willis> thus you dont notice that the sysv stuff is sort of  being worked around.
<jmyers> and_: can I PM you?
<pwog_laptop> hey does anyone know if there's a disk image file that I can dd to a USB key for Ubuntu? Moblin 2.1 seems to work by dd'ing the image file to USB partition, but not Ubuntu. Using unetbootin doesn't work either. SYSLINUX starts (it seems) but just blanks the screen.
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: takes forever to probe the modules i add to /etc/modules so i was looking for something that links directly to the kernel
<ai9371> <iceroot> wher is documentatino?!
<nellie> ctmjr, hmm it went back to same thing just now when I opened again? not sure why
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ah ok good to know, i think i must install karmic on a vm to see the new things (upstart, grub2, ext4)
<iceroot> ai9371: man
<iceroot> ai9371: man man
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  Not sure what you mean. a module gets probed/loaded unless its built into the kernel.. and that would require the kernel get recompiled.. Unless theres somthing ELSE  ive never noticed
<nellie> ctmjr, now it is all windows doing this
<Dr_Willis> !training |  ai9371
<ubottu> ai9371: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<iceroot> !op | Colloguy
<ubottu> Colloguy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<Colloguy> /usr/bin/notify-send hello world
<FloodBot2> Colloguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: nevermind, it's not important.. i just thought it took forever to probe the modules i wanted =\
 * Dr_Willis wonders what that is all about.
<voss>  hi. i've installed savage2 yesterday but when i try to ./savage2.bin to run game there is bash: ./savage2.bin: Permission denied. Of course chmod 777 and chown done.
<iceroot> bazhang: thx
<moymoy> anyone know how to change the fonts in the console?
<nellie> ctmjr, ill have to log back in latter and ask again but thanks for the help
<iceroot> moymoy: right click and change profile
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  theres the 'fbset' command I recall. and theres some config file that sets the default console font also.
<ctmjr> nellie: sorry it should have been metacity --replace &disown then you can close the terminal window, but it should not be doing this at all for
<iceroot> moymoy: if you mean terminal
<timG4> Anyone familiar with IP-Over-Firewire. I'd like to enable it in Jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> 'console' = alt-ctrl-f1 throguh F6  you mean moymoy ?
<Dr_Willis> timG4:  i think that module for it is normally blacklisted by default.  Ive not had to mess with it in ages...
<Samus_Aran> hello. I upgraded a computer to 9.10 and now there is no /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file. How can I specify the -dpi for Xorg with GDM on 9.10 ?
<timG4> Dr_Willis: ugh. What sort of hoops do I have to jump through, then?
<sixtila> debian grub looks like Grub in ubuntu - need help enabling ubuntu in Debian grub
<Dr_Willis> timG4:  check out the blacklist file and double check. add it there.. or load it by hand perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Jammet> Hello there. After upgrading to Karmic, The "hardware drivers" app doesn't let me use the commercial driver package for ATI anymore. The app shows no detected drives or graphics card. Help?
<Dr_Willis> timG4:  in blacklist.conf --->
<Dr_Willis> # causes no end of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces
<Dr_Willis> blacklist eth1394
<and_> jmyers : yeah you can try to pm me :)  using irssi and dont know all its functions yet so cant promise that it will work :P
<voss> bye
<jmyers> and_: do you use any IM software at all?
<and_> jmyers: I use the propietary driver from ati: ati-driver-installer-9-8-x86.x86_64.run
<and_> (probably old now)
<jmyers> and_: as did I, and used the --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/karmic switch.
<Jammet> and_: What about the hardware drivers Installer in Ubuntu?
<Jammet> Mine
<Jammet> Is not detecting any card.
<og01> i know how to mount a iso - but i cant get it to mount rw
<timG4> Dr_Willis: many thanks, we'll see if that brings it up
<og01> how can i make changes to an iso
<digitalaxis> Hey i downloaded world of warcraft on WINE, but the folder is locked and has an X next to it. SO i cant open it, how do i change that?
<bazhang> og01, remaster one?
<and_> i didnt use ubuntus hardware installer.. I couldnt make it work.. (but thats some time ago now)..   i downloaded the at the time lates ATI drivers
<xeer> digitalaxis: get a life, quit playing games.
<og01> meh i just want to change one file, do you think i have to mount hte iso, copy the content out, change the files and then recreate the iso?
<Dr_Willis> timG4:  that stuff caused such confuseion ages ago when it first came out. :) the firewire eth stuff would add a eth0. moved the real network card to eth1..  i recall
<bazhang> og01, you would need to remaster it
<og01> specify 'remaster'
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso | og01
<Jammet> and_: Is the Hardware installer -not-working- a common problem?
<ubottu> og01: kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 345 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<digitalaxis> xeer: This is a support channel, if you'd like to be banned from it i have no problem reporting you
<bazhang> og01, /msg ubottu remaster
<Dr_Willis> og01:  what are you changeing?
<og01> Dr_Willis: i will look at that, just a data cd for work, nothing special - not bootable or anything
<xeer> digitalaxis: go for it, I could care less really. You asked a wine question in #ubuntu, perhaps you should re-think that and go ask in #winehq
<and_> I dont know.. It worked for another card I have I think  (the radeon x1950).. but for the HD 4850 I had no luck
<digitalaxis> !op | I asked for help with an issue with a game download, and xeer simply responded "get a life, quit playing games"
<ubottu> I asked for help with an issue with a game download, and xeer simply responded "get a life, quit playing games": Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<og01> s/cd/dvd
<Jammet> and_:  Thanks
<og01> Dr_Willis: i will look at kiso
<xeer> either way, an op will still say go ask in the right channel.
<og01> Dr_Willis: thanks
<digitalaxis> xeer: Its a question about a file, genius.
<xeer> digitalaxis: then why would you mention WoW or WINE at all?
<Dr_Willis> digitalaxis:  change permissions/ownership on the directory and files within. if you want a user to have full access to the dir.
<rstob911> digitalaxis: simply change permissions
<Dr_Willis> ive seen to many times permissions/ownership get messed up by running filemanagers as root.
<digitalaxis> xeer: Simple, because its easier to give an answer if you know the situation, you being an asshole doesnt help anything.
<xeer> digitalaxis: your correct question would have been "how do I change permissions on a directory" or "how can I gain root access"
<og01> xeer: your a prat, digitalaxis: look up chmod
<Pricey> og01: No need for that :-)
 * Dr_Willis feels the love.
<timG4> Dr_Willis: I removed the blacklist, (right?) do I need to modprobe anything?
<rstob911> digitalaxis: please cant we all just get along lol
<Dr_Willis> mode probe the module or reboot timG4
<digitalaxis> rstob911: Im in this channel almost every day offering support, so maybe you should talk to xeer.
<xeer> og01: that's rubbish!
<timG4> Dr_Willis: Rebooted, no interface
<rstob911> digitalaxis: relax breath
<digitalaxis> rstob911: I just dont like people who think they're badass cuz they can talk shit on the internet lol
<xeer> digitalaxis: take your stress out on your children or spouse, not me. I'm just trying to help the communication
<digitalaxis> xeer: "get a life, quit playing games" = "Helping communication?"
<xeer> hehe
<xeer> That's the biggest problem people have when they ask for support, the give too much information or it's not relevant.
<og01> digitalaxis: did you get the help you needed?
<digitalaxis> og01: looking into the chmod now.
<airtonix> digitalaxis, don't use the launcher. also not a wine bug.
<xeer> `man chmod` plethora of information
<og01> digitalaxis: thats what you would use from the command line to change permissions, i beleive it can be done fromt he gui
<Dunas> Anyone been able to get a Linksys WUSB100 running?
<and_> chmod -R 777 "archive"  does the trick for me :)
<og01> digitalaxis: although chmod 'should' be learned, i dunno how one could operate any distro without it
<digitalaxis> airtonix, i know its not a wine bug, hence why i asked her
<xeer> digitalaxis: you could simply launch nautilus from root and right click the folder, properties and adjust the ownership.
<airtonix> digitalaxis, its a blizzard bug with their launcher.
<og01> digitalaxis: chmod 777 should work - but not recomended
<airtonix> digitalaxis, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18555
<and_> hehe true,  specially not on a multiuser machine
<xeer> oh noes, ur wow folder might be haxed!
<Dunas> Anyone been able to get a Linksys WUSB100 running, Ubuntu 9.10?
<dalton_football> Hey, I'm having some wifi issues.  I'm at my aunt's house now and I can connect to my wireless router fine.  However at my house I cannot connect unless another client is connected to the router.  I tried to deactivate the alternate atheros madwifi driver, but it won't deactivate.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<digitalaxis> airtonix: the launcher has nothing to do with not being able to open the folder, read my question before trying to help please.
<airtonix> digitalaxis, yes it does, because it is the program rewriting the permissions on you.
<digitalaxis> airtonix: The folder is locked, not the launcher
<and_> ifconfig eth? down    (for disable?)
<airtonix> digitalaxis, yes... i realise the problem. your wow folder has had its permissions change...by the launcher.
<dalton_football> and_: that to me?
<og01> digitalaxis: you should look at chown aswell
<og01> digitalaxis: it could be relivent
<og01> digitalaxis: as xeer said, use man
<og01> digitalaxis: ie man <name of prog>
<airtonix> digitalaxis, sudo chown your-user-name: ./WoW -R && sudo chmod 777 ./WoW -R
<and_> dalton_football:  you could try it :)  and -  "ifconfig eth? up"  for enable I think
<airtonix> digitalaxis, and from now own don't use thelauncher, simply download the manual updates and run WoW.exe directly
<klong> heya .. i just got a new flat screen and I forget what I need to do to find the right modeline for my new screen at 1920x1080 what is that command again?
<neoraiychu> help a newbie???
<xeer> klong: perhaps your drivers have a GUI to adjust those properties?
<airtonix> too little loot too late.
<and_> dalton_football: write iwlist scan  to get some quick info about wireless networks in area :)
<og01> neoraiychu: dont ask to ask, whats your problem
<neoraiychu> i'm trying to install a new theme on my laptop from the site
<neoraiychu> the gnome site..
<neoraiychu> it's not install the natural way
<airtonix> !enter | neoraiychu,
<ubottu> neoraiychu,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonix> neoraiychu, link to the theme please, have you tried dragging and dropping the tar.gz file onto your theme listing applet yet ?
<neoraiychu> not familiar with that
<dalton> Anyone have any ideas on my wireless issue (17:28).  Any help would be awesome.
<og01> can you provide us with a link to the theme's website?
<airtonix> neoraiychu, 1) link to the theme please, 2) system menu -> preferences -> appearance.
<neoraiychu> hold please
<Orpheus> does anyone know an apppropriate place to ask for wine related help?
<og01> #wine ?
<neoraiychu> http://art.gnome.org/themes
<airtonix> ...
<Orpheus> thanks
<bazhang> Orpheus, #winehq
<og01> neoraiychu: can you provide a link to the actuall theme in question?
<neoraiychu> @airtonix i did do 2 didn't work
<airtonix> neoraiychu, http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/26/how-to-install-ubuntu-themes/
<neoraiychu> hold on
<and_> dalton:  what happens when you try to connect?
<hou5ton> my system will play the YouTube video, but won't play it when it is embedded in a web page?  any ideas?
<neoraiychu> the theme is on page 4 Orange_musashi
<neoraiychu> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter?page=4
<mobi-sheep> Cool Hilary Duff GDM!
<og01> neoraiychu: download the theme, make a note of where you same it, then use the instructions here: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/26/how-to-install-ubuntu-themes/
<airtonix> neoraiychu, these are login screen themes...
<og01> *save it
<dalton> and_:thanks for the response.  I can connect fine here at my aunts house, but at home it tries to connect then fails.
<neoraiychu> yes would like to use one of these
<airtonix> did you mention which version of ubuntu you are using because i dont think those work with karmic.
<dalton> and_: however, if someone else is connected it works fine.
<MidoCrash> Bonjour les gars, comment ça va?
<dalton> and_: I'm using ath5k driver.
<ai9371> anyone here use LAMPP!
<MenZa> !fr | MidoCrash
<ubottu> MidoCrash: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<neoraiychu> latest and greates @airtonix
<and_> dalton:  to deactivate a interface try to "ifconfig %interfacename% down"   forex: ifconfig eth1 down
<airtonix> neoraiychu, so warty warhog then ?
<ai9371> mysql CANoOT CONNEctq
<ai9371> \]
<wotsolatsod731> Can someone please tell me the command for running a package on my desktop? :)
<dalton> and_: did that.  But then if I rmmod ath5k I can't get online.  I'm not sure if there is a different atheros driver I should try?
<neoraiychu> @airtonix repeat please
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's what i meant by console.. is it possible to change the console fonts?
<og01> neoraiychu: you might have to switch to gdm in order to use these themes
<rsr> hi
<airtonix> neoraiychu, "latest and greatest" doesn't mena much to me... are you using 9.10 ?
<hanasaki> what can I run that will be a ldap server, gui admin, firewall, mail server imap server web server on a small box as my host into a small business?
<og01> neoraiychu: that might not be easy for someone new
<neoraiychu> yes i am
<and_> dalton: you use some kind of special encryption or something at home?
<airtonix> neoraiychu, you won;t be able to use those themes then. instead look for gdm2 themes
<neoraiychu> have any good sites i can look for anime themes?
<rsr> I am trying to install ubuntu on a macbook but I have a problem. I need to get the wireless proprietary drivers before I blow mac os
<dalton> No, just wpa.  But I even tried it with wep and no enc at all, same thing.
<rsr> is that even possible?
<dalton> and_: even with no enc, it only works if someone else is connected.
<dalton> and_: It's a 2wire router from sbc, nothing special. Newest firmware.
<dalton> and_:  My mom's and brother's laptops work, as does my psp.
<mr_bliss> Anyone know how to launch the Gnome File Browser using the current working directory of a terminal?
<neoraiychu> thank everyone for their help.
<MenZa> mr_bliss: "nautilus ."
<Supersaiyan_IV> mr_bliss, "nautilus ."
<mobi-sheep> mr_bliss: nautilus /etc/
<mr_bliss> ahhh, thanks so much
<dragondaddy> hello
<and_> dalton:  wow thats strange.. looks like we need a network guru here...    you know the networkname, network interface and the key,, then this should work:  ifconfig eth? up ; iwconfig eth? essid networkname ; iwconfig eth? key1234567 ; dhclient eth?
<crazer> everyone have a good xmas �
<dalton> and_: Yea, all that is set correctly.  I set the IPs static and everything.
<dragondaddy> anybody know how I can move files from inside my wubi install over to my windows install
<dalton> and_: Like I say it works fine on my brother's and it is ubuntu 9.10 also, just a cisco card.
<dalton> and_: And the belkin card I have works fine also.
<dalton> and_:  I wanted to maybe try ath9k, but I'm not really sure how to use it.  Kernel stuff is above my head.
<og01> dragondaddy: do fdisk -l
<og01> dragondaddy: and look for an ntfs drive
<xfact> can anybody tell me how to uninstall a program in ubuntu?
<Pytlask> Hey guys. I have a strange issue. Yesterday, I got DVDs working for 9.10. I was able to run all of my DVDs just fine, but only if I restarted the computer once the DVD was in the drive. As of today (with nothing having changed), most of my DVDs work just fine without restarting, but some aren't even detected (and the drive is never mounted). Any ideas?
<og01> dragondaddy: note the device name (for example, /dev/sda1)
<xfact> ﻿can anybody tell me how to uninstall a program in ubuntu?
<dragondaddy> i installed using wubi from within windows does that make a difference?
<and_> hmm ..  im afraid Ive got no idea either then :\
<dalton> and_:  Well thank you for the help.
<og01> dragondaddy: nope
<bazhang> xfact, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<og01> dragondaddy: are you in linux now?
<and_> dalton: Good luck searching :)
<dragondaddy> yes
<og01> dragondaddy: do you know the device name of your windows drive?
<xfact> bazhang: isn't there any graphical way?
<hou5ton> my system will play the YouTube video, but won't play it when it is embedded in a web page?  any ideas?  ubuntu karmic
<bllz> Hi and Merry Christmas!  I have an onboard Intel  82801G audio controller and I can't control PCM volume or Master volume with ALSA... any advice?  (I'm on 9.10, btw)
<bazhang> xfact, sure there is, via synaptic package manager or software center
<airtonix> xfact, system -> administration -> synaptics package manager
<dragondaddy> i just typed fdisk -l but no response as of yet
<bazhang> xfact, are you using karmic 9.10
<og01> dragondaddy: ok sorry - sudo fdisk -l
<og01> dragondaddy: say my name before you talk to me please
<xfact> bazhang: no Ubuntu 8.10 LTS
<og01> dragondaddy: it will help me see your messages
<airtonix> !who | dragondaddy
<ubottu> dragondaddy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dragondaddy> og01 Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<dragondaddy> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<dragondaddy> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<dragondaddy> Disk identifier: 0x35273526
<dragondaddy>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dragondaddy> /dev/sda1   *           1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> dragondaddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragondaddy> dragondaddy@ubuntu:~
<bazhang> xfact, then synaptic package manager, software center is not until 9.10
<airtonix> !pastebin | dragondaddy
<ubottu> dragondaddy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sixtila> grub help needed, i have grub2 in debian and want to include ubuntu in it(which is in my other partition)
<og01> dragondaddy: yeah dont do that again.... :)
<dragondaddy> my bad
<airtonix> dragondaddy, do yourself a favour and install pastebinit  : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xfact> bzhang: what about if the software is not installed via software center, i installed avast antivirus from avast websute...how to uninstall it?
<bazhang> sixtila, debian? this is for ubuntu support; try #debian
<og01> dragondaddy: anyway i see /dev/sda1 is ntfs and likely contains your windows os
<airtonix> dragondaddy, then try that command again from xchat here like so : /exec -o fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bazhang> xfact, was it a deb file or something other
<dragondaddy> og01 ok
<sixtila> bazhang both have grub2, and when i loginto ubuntu - it says LOAD KERNEL FIRST -
<sixtila> bazhang and the debian room is sleeping
<xfact> bazhand: yes .deb file
<og01> dragondaddy: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<og01> dragondaddy: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<bazhang> sixtila, no idea how debian does it, for ubuntu it is sudo update-grub (for grub2) but you should really be patient and ask there as I don't know if it is different
<airtonix> og01, you and dragondaddy  might want to investigate ntfs3g
<xfact> bazhang: how to install, new in ubuntu, really have not much idea about it...
<mespejel> hi im looking for something similar to wondershare.. which is a media converter... i wonder if there any good application for linux?
<mespejel> i need a recommendation thank you
<dragondaddy> og01: done on both commands
<bazhang> mespejel, convert what to what
<mespejel> well music and video
<mespejel> for example a cd to acc or mp3
<mespejel> etc
<bazhang> mespejel, what formats
<airtonix> !info ntfs-3g | og01
<ubottu> og01: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.4.4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<tritium> mespejel: ffmpeg is a popular choice
<sixtila> bazhang i have already downloaded grub2 - i tried copying line from ubuntu grub to debian grub (cause they are both same)
<ohaythere> Greetings.  I am on Karmic and I am constantly getting, "unable to enumerate USB device" on all USB ports for the Wireless USB adapter I have.  Apparently it's supported, but I can't get it recognized
<airtonix> og01, natuilus then handles the automounting of the windows drive
<bllz> alsautils refuses to start on the grounds that it has an invalid argument (error:  alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument) ... what gives?
<bazhang> sixtila, debian being asleep is not a reason to ask here
<sixtila> bazhang and the ubuntu says please load the kernel first - so it is problem with my grub editing
<og01> airtonix: you can drive this guy with that if you like
<MidoCrash> who is pro in ubuntu i want to talk with him in private
<bllz> my understanding is that alsamixer should start up without arguments
<og01> airtonix: i get stuck in my ways sometimes
<tritium> MidoCrash: please ask your question here in the channel
<bazhang> sixtila, sudo update-grub for ubuntu, no idea about debian
<MidoCrash> tritium: why ?
<Pytlask> I have a strange issue. Yesterday, I got DVDs working for 9.10. I was able to run all of my DVDs just fine, but only if I restarted the computer once the DVD was in the drive. As of today (with nothing having changed), most of my DVDs work just fine without restarting, but some aren't even detected (and the drive is never mounted). Any ideas?
<og01> airtonix: though i think he should have the drive mounted already at /mnt/windows
<mespejel> bazhang, for example mp3 to acc
<bazhang> mespejel, you mean aac?
<tritium> !pm | MidoCrash
<ubottu> MidoCrash: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mespejel> bazhang, yeah
<airtonix> og01, dragondaddy the first thing to work out if automounting will work is if you see extra drives in nautilus at computer://
<xfact> can anybody help me: How to uninstall additionally added software in Ubuntu (8.10 LTS)
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  depends on how you installed it..
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  if you used teh package maanger.. then use the package manager to remove it.
<airtonix> og01, dragondaddy if you try double clicking on the drive that you suspect is your windows drive, from memory i think it then sees that it can't read the partition type and ses that it is a ntfs partition and offers to download the ntfs drivers.
<mespejel> bazhang, so any idea?
<og01> airtonix: will the automount happen within the console
<xfact> i installed it from a .deb pakage from a website....now how to uninstall it?
<og01> airtonix: or is it nautulis only?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  use the package manager tools. search for it/remove it
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  or use teh command line apt-get remove XXXXXX if you can recall what XXXXX is
<ohaythere> Greetings.  I am on Karmic and I am constantly getting, "unable to enumerate USB device" in dmesg on all USB ports for the Wireless USB adapter I have.  Apparently it's supported, but I can't get it recognized, does anyone have any ideas?  Also, I have the latest updates.
<plustax> hey guys. Im having trouble getting my computer to recognize my new ipod when I plug it in. Anyone help?
<xfact> oh...I an use the same pakage to remove the software?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<airtonix> og01, no its all intiated by nautilus i think.
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  you use the package 'name' NOT the 'filename' of the packagewahtever.deb  I belive
<mespejel> bazhang, specially for music.. if it include video that's ok..
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<protojay> anyone know of any guides to help me win at lincity-ng ?
<airtonix> og01, dragondaddy syntax for ntfs-3g is :  ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<og01> airtonix: ehh no good to me really, spend too much time in console
<Dr_Willis> protojay:  try the lincity homepage/forums perhaps?
<protojay> no luck Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> post the question to their forums perhaps. :)
<airtonix> og01, nautilus simply takes the uuid of the partition and creates a temp folder of that name under ~/.gvfs/drive-uuid
<AegNuddel> help
<xfact> but i use mainly .deb packages, actually I installed avast antivirus from it's website...now I do not know how to uninstall it...
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  .deb = debian/apt-get packages.. use the pacakge manager system/tools to add/remove them.
<og01> airtonix: ok
<airtonix> !info ntfsprogs | og01
<ubottu> og01: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  fire up synaptic, or some other apt-get front end and use those if you need a nice gui. Or learn the command line apt-get options
<xfact> can you pleasee explain more, I am totally new to ubuntu...
<og01> airtonix: and it presents this mounted folder as computer://suchandsuch
<og01> airtonix: when does it perform the mount?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<xfact> ok looking...
<Dr_Willis> go read the guide/url the bot said. :)
<AegNuddel> my computer did not shut down right though I thought it did and now it will not even boot from livecd
<airtonix> og01, if you take the nautilus approach, the drive appears on the desktop and it appears under computer://
<plustax> hey guys. Im having trouble getting my computer to recognize my new ipod when I plug it in. Anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<airtonix> og01, (i assume the same would be true of the cli approach)
<AegNuddel> it was saying something about an error in a volume(?) I think and it keeps asking for root password
<bazhang> plustax, which model of ipod, what version of ubuntu, have you tried rhythmbox or others
<airtonix> plustax, if it has touched itunes 9 then you're out of luck.
<AegNuddel> I was told not to enable that so when I did enable it briefly  switched t off
<og01> airtonix: perhaps under the ~/Desktop maybe... but computer:// means nothing in the console
<AegNuddel> it
<xfact> I understand....thanks...it's not like windows xp, now i understand how to use it...thanks again :)
<airtonix> og01, true.. the item you see on the desktop is something nautilus does (like it does with cdroms)
<AegNuddel> so is there a default root password?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  'its not like windows'  - totally correct..
<plustax> hmm
<plustax> good call
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  theres  is no root password. Use your primary/first user and the sudo command as needed
<airtonix> xfact, yes true, windows-update won;t update your various softwares along with the OS.
<xfact> I heard a quote from somewhere that is "Ubuntu, safe easy and Beautiful"
<xfact> and free
<AegNuddel> I can't
<ohaythere> Greetings.  I am on Karmic and I am constantly getting, "unable to enumerate USB device" in dmesg on all USB ports for the Wireless USB adapter I have.  Apparently it's supported, but I can't get it recognized, does anyone have any ideas?  Also, I have the latest updates.
<jmyers> ohhh boy.  I managed to screw up my bootloader by changing video settings.  And now I can't get it to give me a login prompt or anything.  I've tried RtCtrl PrintScrn K, and then Ctrl Alt F1, and it's not working.
<AegNuddel> it wll not let me login
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  buzzwords and meaningless terms/judgements.. go use it.. and decide for yourself.
<xfact> totally seek of windows!
<sixtila> anyone idea how i can add my contents from /boot/grub/grub.cfg of Ubuntu to the /boot/grub/grub.sfg in Debian (currently only Debian bootup)
<sixtila> so i can boot both of them
<moymoy> how do i change my console fonts (not the graphical terminal emulators)
<hou5ton> my system will play the YouTube video, but won't play it when it is embedded in a web page?  any ideas?  ubuntu karmic
<airtonix> xfact, be prepared to put aside the preconceptions you formed about your computer while using windows.
<_Brun0_> What bechmark tools are there for Ubuntu? I'm thinking of buying a laptop and I need to stress test it before I buy it. So I'd like to test it without changing the hard disk of the seller. Can I test the laptop with a Ubuntu live cd? And if yes, what tools?
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  theres qways to chainload grub from one to the other..  You shoudl really decide on one OS to handle grub. and make a proper script in /etc/grub.d/XXXXX to  add teh  debian /boot/grub/whateverdebuses  to the end of  the ubuntu grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  or keep both on their own hd's and let each handle their own grub.  and chainload, or select what hd to boot from bios
<airtonix> _Brun0_, there is several. but the one that you would use as a equiuvilant to 3dmark type stuff will require at least 2-4gb of space.
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  theres a config file for the default consiole font, or the fbset command can change them on the fly
<xfact> well, but ubuntu should support much more apps, that's windows, we have to believe windows till the largest used OS....
<og01> airtonix: thanks for the explination, i know about the funkery that was annoying me when i first installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  if the framebuffer console is enabled.
<sixtila> Dr_Willis i want to be able to choose them between startup (current only debian grub is in MBR)
<xfact> so i have ubuntu windows both on my pc
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll go read the man pages for fbset
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  time to learn some grub and scriptiong I think
<AegNuddel> ok attempting so I can say exactly what it does
<AegNuddel> mount of filesystem failed.
<Dr_Willis> sixtila:  I often use 2 hard drives and my pc's  bios's menu feature to select what hd to boot.. makes things easier
<airtonix> _Brun0_, (my first two google searches : http://www.reviewlinux.com/forums/news/11799-benchmark-your-system-in-ubuntu.html && http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177234 )
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the Point of having both installed.. :) but do what you want
<AegNuddel> A maintenance shell will now be started.
<sixtila> Dr_Willis i have both in 2 partitions in the same HD
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: i don't have a command fbset on my system, what config should i edit to change the font?
<Dr_Willis> !find fbset
<ubottu> Found: fbset
<xfact> google chrome for linux is nice working on my ubuntu
<AegNuddel> CONTROL-D wll terminate this shell and re-try.
<Dr_Willis> !info fbset
<ubottu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-23 (karmic), package size 109 kB, installed size 356 kB
<airtonix> _Brun0_, the rest for you : http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+benchmark
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  install it..  if yoy want
<jmyers> anyone help me with the keyboard commands to get a login prompt?  My screen is unresponsive, but my keyboard isn't locked up.
<AegNuddel> Give root password for mantenance
<AegNuddel> so what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  give your initial users password I imagine.
<gdiz_> is there a program for ubuntu that installs desktop appearance packages or something like that?
<airtonix> jmyers, assuming you are using karmic ?
<jmyers> airtonix: yes
<AegNuddel> tried
<AegNuddel> does not work
<airtonix> gdiz_, you drag n drop properly created theme tar.gz onto your appearance manager
<airtonix> gdiz_, or just extract them to ~/.themes
<xfact> ok somebody please suggest me that should i really need to use an Antivirus on my  Ubuntu? Is that useful?
<cfedde> xfact: typicaly we don't run anti-virus on linux.
<gdiz_> airtonix, ok sounds good.  is there a repository or place to find different themes?
<xfact> thats mean no need to worry about virus?
<airtonix> gdiz_, i regularly search through deviantart they have asection
<cfedde> xfact: if your linux system is beeing used to serve windows boxes then it might be of some value.
<gdiz_> awesome, thanks.
<airtonix> gdiz_, (gtk, metacity, emerald ) themes go in ~/.themes, icons go in ~/.icons , and fonts go in ~/.fonts
<PoppingFlamingo> Anyone know how to stop Ubuntu from having my system boot up with the sound being muted by default?
<xfact> xface: i am just using ubuntu alongside with windows
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  seems to be in /etc/default/console-setup on 9.10
<_Brun0_> airtonix, =)
<xfact> i think windows virus should not work on ubuntu linux
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  i only use linux av software to scan my windows 'side' of the pc every so often
<airtonix> jmyers, can you access the terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  so odds are you dont need to worry about it
<cfedde> xfact: it is possible to run windows viruses on a linux box inside some kind of emulator.  Say wine, or virtualbox.
<airtonix> jmyers, ctrl alt f2 then type : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cbrf> After a clean install of ubuntu 9.10 (and before when I tried to update) my screen becomes interlaced and fades in between colors before I get an error message about my vid config
<jmyers> airtonix: not by the methods I THINK are right.  I tried RtCtrl PrSc K, then Ctrl Alt F1
<_Brun0_> When I install programs into Ubuntu running live cd, they are installed to the RAM disk and erased after reboot?
<xfact> well now I can say gladly that 'virus' was a 'windows thing' LOL!!!!
<cbrf>  I have an HP pavilion laptop with an integrated 945gm intel chip
<jacob_> hi my ubuntu installed this video driver NVIDIA Driver Version:173:14:20 how do i update it to a newer one?
<maco> airtonix: its alt+sysrq+k not ctrl... and prsc may or may not = sysrq
<airtonix> maco, > jmyers
<xfact> ok anybody have any idea about what is actually 'ALSA'??
<cfedde> xfact: it is possible for linux systems to get viruses.  it's jut uncommon because the operational models are so different
<cbrf> I have ubuntu in a kind of safe mode, but I really want to get the graphics working
<xfact> hummm...
<ohaythere> Greetings.  I am on Karmic and I am constantly getting, "unable to enumerate USB device" in dmesg on all USB ports for the Wireless USB adapter I have.  Apparently it's supported, but I can't get it recognized, does anyone have any ideas?  Also, I have the latest updates.
<airtonix> xfact, http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/alsa.htm
<jmyers> airtonix: I also tried Alt, and SysRq is the same button.  No response.
<jacob_> hi my ubuntu installed this video driver NVIDIA Driver Version:173:14:20 how do i update it to a newer one? also using ubuntu 9.10
<switch10_> cbrf: what kind of video card do you have?
<airtonix> jmyers see what maco said
<cbrf> 945gm intel
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  alsa is the 'sound card drivers' system
<ohaythere> jacob_: use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and choose the latest one from there.
<cbrf> works fine with 9.04
<jmyers> airtonix: I did, and I have tried RtAlt SysRq K, no response.
<cbrf> works fine with tons of distros actually...
<gdiz_> airtronix, thanks once again.  but it should work if I drag it on to the appearance manager?
<airtonix> jmyers, did you try ctrl alt printscreen ?
<AegNuddel> more of the issue: Inodes that were part of an orphan linked list found
<jmyers> airtonix: just did, no go.
<Dr_Willis> jmyers:  i was thinking i had to use the left alt. left ctrl  'sysreq' key then K
<xfact> ok alsa is linux sound architecture ....ok but i have realtek sound card, but here in Ubuntu, it's showing 'alsa mixer/driver' etc...is that correct?
<maco> jmyers: no *dont* use right alt
<maco> jmyers: right alt is altgr, NOT normal alt
<maco> jmyers: you have to use left alt
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  alsa handles all the sound cards..    so im niot sure where yiou are 'looking' at to see what its 'showing'
<Maletor> How do I properly set up the fans on my computer with Ubuntu?
<jmyers> airtonix, Dr_Willis, maco, no succuess using left Alt either.
<xfact> in sound device section...
<airtonix> jmyers, so you can't run a terminal ? alt f2 > gnome-terminal > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (enter password)
<AegNuddel> it says /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY
<AegNuddel> BUT i CAN'T
<jmyers> airtonix: is it just Alt F2?
<xfact> i am asking so many questions because i am just 16 hrs old with ubuntu experience, feeling unknown...
<airtonix> jmyers, pretty sure by default
<jmyers> airtonix: because I've been doing Ctrl Alt F1 and F2
<airtonix> jmyers, alt f2 by default opens the gnome-run-dialog so you can type gnome-terminal
<airtonix> jmyers, left alt that is
<arghh2d2> hello
<switch10_> how do restart x with ubuntu 9.10?  is it still Ctrl+Alt+Bksp?
<xfact> is here any setting reverse system exists like 'system restore' in windows?
<AegNuddel> how do I run anything manually when it won't let me?!
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  i normally boot a live cd and do fscking when  faceing those sort of tasks.
<JoeSomebody> hello, is there a way to get a list of everything i installed (into karmic) ? and what is the recommended way to back up the entire ubuntu drive (boot stuff and all) ?
<jmyers> I am SO going to print all these keyboard commands when I get this thing back up again. lol
<Quan-Time> xfact: everything you knew about drivers and how an OS handles thing, are completely different to MS based OS..
<cbrf> switch10 do you know how to fix this?
<matthew12> I'm having a difficult time understanding how to access my host files from my guest maching (xp) in virtualbox, (yes, airtonix, i'm back :-( )
<Dr_Willis> !clone | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<airtonix> switch10_, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/ctrl-alt-backspace-disabled-in-most.html
<AegNuddel> the lcecd won't boot
<AegNuddel> livecd
<Quan-Time> matthew12: how do you mean access ? sudo wont do it ?
<airtonix> matthew12, did you open up the virtual media manager from virtual box?
<AegNuddel> I have NO idea why
<AegNuddel> does it need to be another version?
<matthew12> airtonix...no is that under settings?
<Dr_Willis> matthew12:  3 ways (at least) #1 you could just install samba  and set up windows shares..  , 2) Or install ssh/winscp   3) read the virtualbox docs and learn about how to enable the special virtualbox 'shared directory' feature.
<xfact> well, my main question is is here any setting reverse  system exists, cause if i have done any major mistakes,
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  what does the live cd do  exactly?
<switch10_> cbrf: no sorry.  im pretty good with the ATI cards
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  not in any broad way..  it all depends on what you messed up
<AegNuddel> just stops at the login screen
<jmyers> Not sure what I did, but managed to get my grub screen back. *whew*  now trying to load in generic mode
<matthew12> Quan-Time...I'm trying to use the zune software and all my music is on my host machine.
<Quan-Time> matthew12: ah.. ok
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:   the live cd goes to  the gdm login screen? that is weird
<AegNuddel> no
<AegNuddel> the lvecd menu
<AegNuddel> livecd
<digitalaxis> How do you chmod your whole home directory?
<Maletor> Can anybody give their expertise of K10 thermal drivers and lm-sensors?
<AegNuddel> where it says install, try, etc.
<Maletor> I have an AMD 945 and lm-sesnors has a serious problem getting drivers...
<Dr_Willis> digitalaxis:  sudo chmod -R whatever      (or similer)
<xfact> i think i am already done something wrong in software source section with the links, cause any update or install process not working...what to do?
<xfact> :(
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  give the channel detailas as to whats not working.. and pasetbin your /etc/apt/sources.list file  (install/use teh pastebinit command or a pastebin web site)
<AegNuddel> when I try to put an option t freezes
<airtonix> matthew12, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/35600/2009_12_26_124933_1920x1080_scrot_KMh7c2.png
<AegNuddel> it
<moymoy> Dr_Willis: thanks! now my consoles look wonderful
<jmyers> ok, got to my login, and restored my backup of xorg.conf, and it's still doing the same thing. :(
<Dr_Willis> moymoy:  lovely. :) I normally disable the framebuffer. :P
<airtonix> matthew12, sorry actually thats wrong. you need to get the settings panel of you virtual machine.
<digitalaxis> dr_willis: I did that, but i still get  "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "World of Warcraft"." when i try to open it
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:  you mean to say that 'any' of the grub menu item/options  on the live cd. freeze the system
<airtonix> jmyers, using gnome ?
<Maletor> Help anyone?
<Dr_Willis> digitalaxis:  i would guess you did somthing wrong,   check ownership of the directory and what permissions are on it.
<jmyers> airtonix: yessir
<digitalaxis> Dr_Willis,  I was told to tell you it is stopping at .gvfs
<AegNuddel> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> # Hopefully fix the ownership of the users files to be owned by the user.
<airtonix> jmyers, system > preferences > keyboard > layout tab > layout options > key sequence to kill x server
<Dr_Willis> find ~ -user "root" -exec sudo chown -v "$USER"."$USER" {} +
<jmyers> airtonix: I can't get into gnome.  It locks at the splash screen, the one with the glowing ubuntu symbol
<Dr_Willis> digitalaxis:  gvfs is a special  directory.. so you need to skip that one.. You could do that perhaps by exiting to the console.
<xfact> please give me any link or something where i can read about it with details,  i don't much understand coding and using terminal.
<Dr_Willis> digitalaxis:  then try the command
<AegNuddel> any ideas?
<matthew12> ok what do i do in the settings panel...I'm sorry, i can imagine what it's like trying to explain something that is probably pretty simple to someone who just doesn't get it.
<Dr_Willis> AegNuddel:   the live cd's used to work? but now dont?
<airtonix> jmyers, ok.
<AegNuddel> I never had to use one on this system before Dr_Willis
<xfact> gosh! i should have read all about ubuntu before switching!
<Dr_Willis> !bash | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  what are you wanting to learn about exactly?
<switch10_> whats the problem xfact??
<protojay> ive got wine1.1.31 on my pc, is there a way to use apt-get to upgrade to the latest 1.1.35 ?
<airtonix> xfact, help.ubuntu.com && wiki.ubuntu.com && ubuntuguide && http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<Dr_Willis> protojay:  the winehq site often has more up to date/cutting edge repos for wine
<xfact> good question! thwe problem is i am feeling lost in ubuntu land...
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  crawl, walk, run..... then FLY...
<switch10_> xfact: with what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  start somewhere.. dive in.. start reading.
<xfact> i should read getting started with ubuntu...
<protojay> Dr_Willis, wont that screw up my ubuntu if i just download and install it from there and not a package?
<jtan189> is 93 degrees Celsius hot for my cpu temp?
<xfact> from the start...
<airtonix> xfact, also make it a point to read some of the tips and tutorials thread/forum at ubuntuforums.org
<jmyers> airtonix: the best I can get is a terminal.  I've tried restoring my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and no luck. :/
<Dr_Willis> protojay:  they do use the package manager system. thus its an 'unoffical repo'
<subone> Anyone know why it takes more than one press of the space bar to play/pause a movie in gnome-mplayer?
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<protojay> i c
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  93C is very close to boiling.. so thats - rather warm.
<tau> dalton good.
<xfact> well, last question, from ubuntu 8.10 lts upgreading to ubuntu 9.10 is possible?
<tau> dalton eu ia mandar uma carta para ti.
<Maletor> Any help with lm-senors and amd 945 cpu?
<airtonix> jmyers, so you have another issue, that your display setup is not working... what do you think caused the problem ?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  yes.. but i reccomend doing a clean instal iof 9.10
<jtan189> Dr_Willis: could it be my fan isn't working?
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  or it could be the #'s getting reported are wrong.
<jmyers> airtonix: I was fiddling with the 3d settings in System>Preferences>ATI Catalyst
<bazhang> xfact, 8.10 is not lts, you need to go to 9.04 first
<jtan189> Dr_Willis: well it does seem that could be right. if i touch the metal hinge of my thinkpad i burn myself
<airtonix> jmyers, lol ati.
<jmyers> airtonix: I NOE
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  that is odd..  time for  some cooling action
<Dr_Willis> 93C = 199F.
<xfact> well, but i downloded 8.10 lts from ubuntu website....
<jtan189> Dr_Willis: am i risking permanent damage by running my laptop at this temp?
<jmyers> I don't think anything over about 50 Celcius is good for a cpu
<airtonix> jtan189, i suggest you also look at replacing the cooling paste between your cpu fan and the cpu. (get some decent stuff too)
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  i wouldent reccomend doing that...
<bazhang> xfact, 8.04 is lts not 8.10
<xfact> ok...
<xfact> ﻿well, thanks peoples, going to read all about ubuntu, so see you later, bye :)
<jtan189> airtonix: is it possible to reach the cpu on most thinkpad laptops like that?
<Wolfcastle> i think 93C should cause your cpu to shut down
<jtan189> Wolfcastle: my pc has been shutting down a lot lately
<Dr_Willis> Wolfcastle:  yea.. thats why i find it hard to belive its actually that temp.
<airtonix> jtan189, yes if you remove the screws and make sure you keep track of them.
<Dr_Willis> system would shut down to save itself...
<airtonix> jtan189, but then im not aware if you can remove the cpu from the cpu fan.
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  what brand laptop is this?
<jtan189> Dr_Willis: lenovo thinkpad t400 series
<jmyers> airtonix: I just deleted the xorg.conf file, and rebooted.  NOW, the monitors lose the signal from the soundcard, but I just heard the drum wav file for the login screen. :/
<jmyers> lose the signal from the VIDEO card rather.
<airtonix> jmyers, did we mention what version of ubuntu you are using ?
<jmyers> airtonix: Karmic
<Dr_Willis> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/T61-and-prior-T-series-ThinkPad/t23-overheating/m-p/185696
<airtonix> jmyers, have you by chance tried to use xorg-reconfigure thingy ?
<jmyers> airtonix: nosir.  I just hit Ctrl Alt F1 and got a login prompt.
<airtonix> jmyers, i believe it will reset your xorg.conf (but i also have heard that karmic doesn't exactly use the xorg.conf anyway)
<jtan189> i plan on getting this laptop repaired sometime soon, just been putting it off (it's covered under a 3 year warranty)
<AegNuddel> lol changing some boot options at least got me out of the loop
<jmyers> airtonix: I have been able to delete xorg.conf in the past to get past video settings that screwd my system.
<AegNuddel> but fsck won't work
<airtonix> jtan189, do it sooner rather than later...because before you know it the warranty period will be over and these things sometimes take long enough that the ordeal leaks over the warranty period.
<jtan189> airtonix: ok, thanks for the suggestion - i'll make sure to force myself
<airtonix> jmyers, you mean using karmic ? or intrepid ?
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  theres some forum threads ive googled that mention how the ati drivers can (or might not) get the gpu fan starting.. that can cause issues it seems
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=292875&page=8
<jmyers> airtonix: Karmic
<jtan189> Dr_Willis: interesting, thanks for the find - i'll check it out
<Dr_Willis> Well goodnight all.
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  yea. some times Gentoo and arch linux forums/wiki pages give some neat info as well.
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  id try some other live cd's/newer disrtos and see if the issue is common to them all  or just ubuntu
<AegNuddel> fsck not found
<Dr_Willis> jtan189:  it could be lint in the fan for all we know.
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Vbitz> what is inut
<Vbitz> what is init
<cslamar> hello, I'm trying to setup dual monitors under ubuntu.  Everything this working except when i move my mouse to the second monitor i cannot move it back to the first monitor.  Any ideas?
<jtan189> alright
<Vbitz> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<airtonix> jmyers, sorry im not familiar with using ati, (stopped using them three years ago)
<protojay> tssk language please
<[eXception]> hi
<protojay> no talking about f*cking here
<[eXception]> how can I make that bluetooth is disabled by default?
<Vbitz> what happens when you use a runlevel 1
<airtonix> cslamar, ubuntu verision? video card type ? video card drivers (where you got them from) ?
<cslamar> airtonix: 9.10amd64, Quadro FX 2700M, nvidia 195 beta driver (i've tried the stable one as well) and got from nvidia's site
<AegNuddel> forgrt ths is broken dan it
<airtonix> cslamar, ok i assume you are using the nvidia control panel >?
<Concretesledge> can i install windows 7 over a windows 7 install without whiping out grub
<jmyers> airtonix: thanks for the shot tho, much appreciated.
<AegNuddel> forget this
<AegNuddel> not working at all
<jmyers> Wishing right now I'd have spent my 200 bucks on a Nvidia 9xxx series card. :(
<AegNuddel> ****
<Concretesledge> my 9800gt is nice
<cslamar> airtonix: i've used it and have hand edited xorg.conf as well
<switch10_> Concretesledge: pretty sure reinstalling 7 will wipe out grub...
<Concretesledge> plays COD modern warfair
<[eXception]> f.e. I dont want apache to start with my system...
<thiebaude> Concretesledge, yep
<airtonix> cslamar, you shouldn't need to touch xorg. but describe how you attempted to setup the dual screen with the control panel
<Vbitz> is exacuting sudo init 1 bad
<cslamar> well the reason i had to hand edit it was because the second screen i'm using is a vertical monitor attached to a laptop, and TwinView won't let you rotate a single monitor
<grkblood13> does anyone know of any media servers that i can use that are compatible with the ps3?
<cslamar> i enabled Xinerama and configured the resolutions of both monitors and then added the rotate option to xorg.conf so it would be the proper direction
<mezquitale> !ot | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airtonix> cslamar, so then you are using two separate x sessions per screen ?
<grkblood13> how is that offtopic?
<grkblood13> im running ubuntu
<airtonix> cslamar, ok xinerama not 2 x sessions.
<cslamar> airtonix: yea
<mezquitale> youre  running ubuntu, what is the problem you are having with ubuntu?
<grkblood13> finidnign a media player that supported to run on ubuntu that cna connect to the ps3
<grkblood13> finding*
<cslamar> everything works fine except that when i move the mouse over to the second screen it won't move back to the first monitor
<jmyers> any ati video card gurus able to help me figure out which settings file I need to edit to get my gnome back? :/
<airtonix> cslamar, and this gets both screens working and the vertical one rotated? (but you cant treat them like one coherent display)
<cslamar> airtonix: I can one way.  I can move windows to the second monitor but cannot move them back to the first
<airtonix> cslamar, ah ok one thing i can think of is that the way multi screens work in twinview and xinerama is that the mouse leave s one screen via a porthole and enters the next screen through any of its sides (not a porthole)... maybe the destination screen porthole is not where you expect it to be (on the adjacent side of you first monitor)
<protojay> portal!
<airtonix> cslamar, so perhaps try to move the cursor past all eges of the second screen.
<cslamar> airtonix: tried that
<airtonix> cslamar, yes it was too easy to be the solution.
<LiteralKa> I am having problems with nvidia after I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<airtonix> cslamar, did you by chance read/find this : http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-10/msg01251.html
<broly> any body around know how to force a custom resolution with nvidia drivers
<cslamar> airtonix: the really weird part is that i can move the windows back and forth but not the mouse
<thiebaude> LiteralKa, what kind of problem would that be?
<airtonix> cslamar, mouse refuses to leave 2nd monitor ?
<goose> grkblood13: ushare
<cslamar> yup
<jmyers> anyone know of a way to load gnome with standard video options so I can go into ati catalyst and undo the changes I made?
<LiteralKa> thiebaude: Well, the screen begins to become epileptic
<LiteralKa> thiebaude: it flashes black, and leaves behind black background after I close windows
<goose> grkblood13: you weren't really off topic, some people in here are just nazis. I've asked similar questions before. Anyways, ushare will do what you want. Just google "ubuntu ushare"
<LiteralKa> thiebaude: AND before all of this, it displays "static" after login
<thiebaude> LiteralKa, re-install the graphics drivers
<grkblood13> thanks goose, someone also mentioned mediatomb
<LiteralKa> thiebaude: I did
<grkblood13> im goign to try that out first
<LiteralKa> should I do it again?
<thiebaude> ok
<irc_newb> hey everyone I can't seem to get my graphics card to work in any live CDs. It's a Rage 128 Pro Ultra GL AGP. It's kind of old I know. But can anyone help? Thanks
<airtonix> cslamar, that link i posted previously seems to be exactly your situation..no ?
<thiebaude> LiteralKa, where are you getting the drivers from?
<LiteralKa> I'm using nvidia-185
<cslamar> airtonix: reading now
<LiteralKa> the 9.10 repo
<thiebaude> LiteralKa, i use the same
<mezquitale> grkblood13, you have to be specific in your question as related to ubuntu
<goose> grkblood13: I've tried mediatomb, but I didn't like that it also hosted as HTTP, because the machine I'm using it on is not only a local server, but a public one, and I don't want the DMCA doing things to me that are not describable in this channel due to content
<broly> i've tried changing xorg.config several different ways but no luck
<thiebaude> nvidia 8400 gs
<arquebus> irc_newb: where did you find that card, in an egyption tomb?
<goose> mezquitale: cut him some slack. it was a legit question.
<irc_newb> lol no in an old dell
<arquebus> irc_newb: try puppylinux
<grkblood13> i would think its obvious i would be referring to a client that was compatible running on ubuntu since i am in an ubuntu chat
<irc_newb> is that similar?
<mezquitale> goose,  i had to decipher the question, i thought he was having an issue with gaming system, what he actually wanted to know is an app in ubuntu that would allow him to interface with the device
<grkblood13> server*
<grkblood13> anyways, thanks goose
<Pelo> irc_newb, if it don'T work right in the live cd there is little you can do about it , you'd have to reboot to finalised the fix ...
<Maletor> what package do i want to develop rails apps with in ubuntu?
<goose> grkblood13: yeah, don't mind him, just let it go. in any case, good luck with ushare :)
<Maletor> the textmate of ubuntu if you will
<arquebus> irc_newb: its a distro that supports very old hardware, you can try their channel #puppylinux
<Pelo> irc_newb, deosn'T mean you can'T install ubuntu on that comp however, use the alternate install cd, it is text based
<irc_newb> arquebus: kool. i'll give that a shot. thanks
<Tia> hai smua
<goose> mezquitale: the question seemed quite obvious to me of what he wanted to do. I'm not going to sit here and argue it with you, maybe because being a console gamer myself I'm more familiar with streaming video to console via ubuntu/ushare, but it was a legit question, no reason to get mad at grkblood13 for it
<mezquitale> goose, no one is mad at him and youre going off topic
<Vbitz> is changing the run level to 1 a bad idea
<frogzoo> Vbitz: if you have to ask, yes
<Cappy> hi again folks, still having trouble with laggy video, ati drivers are up to date (proprietary) and im on a fairly new karmic install [dual 1.6ghz cores, 1gb ram, ati radeon xpress 200m] any suggestions would be handy
<goose> Vbitz: I wouldn't recommend it if you're not familiar with the system
<goose> Cappy: surprisingly, I got around such an issue before by adjusting my refresh rate. have you tried that?
<frogzoo> Cappy: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<Vbitz> well i know that it meens single user mode
<Vbitz> and i know how to change it
<Vbitz> but how do i start bash once i change the runlevel
<Cappy> frogzoo, "direct rendering: yes"
<frogzoo> Cappy: what can I say? your driver sux?
<dtownhero> anybody care to help me with a quick for $i do script? plz??
<frogzoo> for x in 1 2 3 ; do echo $x ; done
<Cappy> goose, i only have one option (in the gui) of 60hz
<goose> heh.. "If you type 'plz' because it's shorter than 'please', I'll say 'no' because it's shorter than 'yes' " :p
<Cappy> frogzoo, that doesnt help me.
<youngbreezy> cant figure out how to download itunes onto my computer
<goose> what help do you need exactly, dtownhero? I don't know much scripting, but I'll try and help
<frogzoo> Cappy: I reckon net
<dtownhero> goose: sorry
<frogzoo> s/not
<dtownhero> I have a directory of .MOD files
<dtownhero> and I want to copy and rename all files to a .vob extension
<goose> dtownhero: I'm just being joking :) Sorry if I gave you a different impression
<dtownhero> here is what I have
<binaltech> how to configure Internet in lxde via dhcp ???
<dtownhero> for $i in $i.MOD do cp /home/jeffrey/Videos/renamed/$i.vob
<mobi-sheep> Hi. Does anybody know the solution for "The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols; Ignoring extra symbols; Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server" when I ran startx?
<goose> dtownhero: I once saw a program for ubuntu to do that. let me see if I can find it again.
<youngbreezy> how do i download itunes
<dtownhero> where the variable is the original filename .MOD
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Daughain> youngbreezy, Why would you want itunes on a linux box in the first place?? =)
<binaltech> how to configure Internet in lxde via dhcp ???
<airtonix> !enter | dtownhero
<dtownhero> frogzoo: you see what's wrong with my statement there?
<ubottu> dtownhero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goose> !wine | youngbreezy
<ubottu> youngbreezy: please see above
 * Daughain chuckles.
<dtownhero> airtonix: lol, uh....
<arquebus> dtownhero- cant you just   rn *.vob *.MOD
<youngbreezy> so i can download harry potter and the half blood prince
<airtonix> dtownhero, try using pastebin for code examples. it keeps the coversation more coherent.
<arquebus> dtownhero- cant you just   rn *.vob *.MOD
<goose> dtownhero: sudo apt-get install krename
<goose> that program has a feature which can do what you want if I'm understanding you correctly
<dtownhero> arquebus: I would rather cp to keep the integrity of the file
<mezquitale> dtownhero, maybe someone in #perl can you give you a hand with that one,  you have to ask here when someone who actually programs is around, your best bet would be in a programming language room like #perl
<dtownhero> mezquitale: ok thanks
<dtownhero> goose: I may check it out, I know there is an easy way to do this in a shell
<fatface> why can i not use apt to install kdelibs5-dev? its saying "E: Broken packages"
<ctmjr> youngbreezy: sure you can look on the web site you bought it from the should have directions
<ZykoticK9> dtownhero, perhaps you're looking for something like this "for i in *.MOD; do cp $i `basename $i .MOD`.VOB; done"
<youngbreezy> thanks ctmjr i'll try it
<microhaxo> Which is more Resource friendly, SwiftFox or Chrome ???
<dtownhero> ZykoticK9: yep, thanks!
<goose> youngbreezy: if you just want ipod support, RythemBox has it. Amarok does too, but it doesn't work (for me, anyways) really well (anymore)
<timG4> I'm trying to enable IP-Over-Firewire in Jaunty. I've removed the eth1394 module from the blacklist, but the interface still isn's showing up. Any suggestions?
<dtownhero> ZykoticK9: probably a bad idea of me to run that on 18gigs worth of home movies :p
<dtownhero> CPU went ^.^ REALLY?
<youngbreezy> thanks goose
<goose> quite welcome :)
<microhaxo> Is swiftfox the best choice for a Netbook?
<dtownhero> I always think of an easy way to do something (may not know how exactly) but never the consequences of just doing it the hard way... /facepalm
<xfact> quickly tell me in which directory of filesystem all the application files get stored after installation?
<xfact> ﻿quickly tell me in which directory of file system all the application files get stored after installation?
<terrorink> lol
<xfact> everyone sleeping?
<airtonix> xfact, programs don't get installed to a central location
<nellie> ctmjr,  im back and I tried what you said and it works till I reboot the laptop and then it dose it again
<terrorink> xfact are u a windows user /
<xfact> yes...
<airtonix> xfact, you might benefit from installing apt-file and using it like thus to discover : 1) which package contains what file 2) where files are located for a package
<xfact> new in here
<terrorink> :)
<terrorink> yea linux is nothing like windows at all
<airtonix> !info apt-file | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<terrorink> linux is pretty windows well it smells bad
<adminewb1> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ctmjr> nellie: sorry to hear that, your using gnome?
<shushek> hello friends! good morning
<nellie> ctmjr,  yes im on gnome
<nellie> ctmjr,  it is only firefox
<terrorink> !unified kernel
<terrorink> :( it doesnt know about it :(
<nellie> ctmjr,  it is very very strange lol
<bllz> I have an intel HDA chipset (VT1708B) that is not listed in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz ... what can I do?  The sound works but I cannot control volume or mute.
<u-max> hello
<Cappy> ok folks, ive uninstalled the ati drivers, now how do i install the open source drivers?
<xfact> well, I just want to know, like in windows after installing a software it's saved in 'Program Files'  in C:\ drive.....here also (i think) all the application saves in a specific directory...I just want to know the point.
<ctmjr> nellie: yes it is
<nellie> ctmjr,  did both commands you said and it works for a bit or untill I reboot and when it looses the minimize and close it also covers my apps, places, system so I can not access untill I file and close firefox
<arquebus> Cappy: open source drivers dont even support 3D acceleration, I have no idea why anyone would even use them
<maco> arquebus: yes they do...
<chrizthop> halo
<frogzoo> arquebus: foss fundamentalists mostly
<arquebus> maco- in newer ati cards
<maco> arquebus: there are cards such as the radeon 9250 that *only* have 3D if you use the open ATI drivers and freaking *fall over* if you use fglrx
<Cappy> arquebus, i dont want 3d acceleration, i just want a video output that isnt laggy to the point of being unusable
<bllz> Cappy:  uh.. you may not want the open source drivers then
<dtownhero> ZykoticK9: what I had would have worked with the * had I had the ; after the commands, right?
<ctmjr> nellie: hold on will see what i can find if metacity was the cause then it should effect all windows not just firefox
<nellie> ctmjr, my irc exchat and all other windows has minimize and close and is working ok
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get wifi running on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with Intel Pro/Wireless 2200b/g?  I can get "radio on", but I can't see any wireless networks, and thus can't connect.
<ZykoticK9> dtownhero, actually it was really the basename addition that probably helped...
<adminewb1> xfact, afaik, linux does not do things the Windows way; after installing a linux package, its contents get spread around various places in the file system
<bllz> Tonren:  did you check to see if your wireless adapter was supported?
<dtownhero> ZykoticK9: really
<Cappy> bllz, if thats the case, im looking for a windows disk. because this is just bullshit, ive tried 4 distros and ive been through forums and irc for all of them, and no one can help me.
<maco> Cappy: please don't swear
<Tonren> bllz: How do I do that?
<Cappy> maco, sorry, but im kinda frustrated.
<maco> Cappy: if you uninstall fglrx it should revert to the open drivers
<bllz> Cappy:  well it helps to know exactly what the problem is lol  i'm listening
<dtownhero> ZykoticK9: sorry just trying to learn to do it on my own. I can edit other peoples scripts but don't understand the entire makings of it yet
<bllz> Tonren:  check the ubuntu community documentation.  there's a full list somewhere. google is your friend
<Tonren> Cappy: What's yer situation?
<Tonren> bllz: I've been Googling for 45 minutes.
<maco> bllz:  and Cappy described *exactly* what happens with the 9250 with open v. closed. the closed drivers get 1 frame every few seconds, and the open drivers fly
<niosoft> hi i am facing problem  fingureorint reader
<terrorink> YOUR ALL STINKY CHEESE HEADS
<ZykoticK9> dtownhero, that's the best way to start scripting -- steal other's work and customize it too your own :)  that's how i started anyway
<bllz> maco:  I must have missed it
<Cappy> tonren, bllz, my display is VERY laggy, and i cant work out what i need to do to speed things up
<terrorink> YOUR ALL STINKY CHEESE HEADS !!!!!!!!!!
<bllz> terrorink:  i think you misspelled "you're"
<maco> bllz: im responding to "you may not want the open drivers then" when Cappy said they want something that doesnt lag horribly.  the closed ones are extremely laggy on some cards
<terrorink> oops :\
<Tonren> Cappy: Could you provide some details about which version you're on, and what kind of computer you are running, please?
<terrorink> YOU'RE ALL STINKY CHEESE HEADS !!!!!!!!!! better ?
<IdleOne> !ot | terrorink
<ubottu> terrorink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> also drop the caps
<Cappy> tonren, no probs, i did mention that earlier... let me find it
<bllz> Tonren;  that's why I suggested you look at the community documentation
<thiebaude> terrorink, please stop
<microhaxo> Im trying to change my color depth from 32bit to 16bit but it says i have no xorg.conf, just a Xwrapper.config
<Tonren> Cappy: I just came in ^_^
<microhaxo> whats goin on/
<microhaxo> ?
<terrorink> lol
<Tonren> Can a mod ban terrorink please?
<bllz> Cappy:  hmm. what kind of video adapter do you have again?
<Tonren> bllz: By "community documentation", do you mean help.ubuntu.com?
<microhaxo> Im in etc\X11 and i dont have a xorg.conf, why?
<maco> stilton cheese?
<bllz> Tonren:  yes
<Cappy> dual 1.6ghz cores, 1gb of ram, radeon xpress 200m
<terrorink> thats right ban me for joking around
<maco> microhaxo: new versions of X dont use one by default
<microhaxo> Oh
<capt_blackwood> take the humor somewhere else
<terrorink> and after that shoot me in the face im actually helping people well being disruptive
<maco> microhaxo: they try to auto-detect your hardware's capabilities and go from there
<maco> being disruptive != helpful, sorry
<IdleOne> terrorink: if you feel like joking around. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<microhaxo> my hardware can easily handle 32bit, i just want to save some battery
<microhaxo> cut rendering in half.
<terrorink> are u kidding me idle ?
<IdleOne> terrorink: no I'm not
<bllz> Cappy:  google is generally a good start:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286527
<bllz> have you tried that?
<terrorink> so ban me i dgaf
<Cappy> bllz, ive been searching the forums all day and im not getting anywhere
<ctmjr> nellie: is firefox open now with window borders working?
<maco> microhaxo: also, i think default is 24bit... im not sure if xrandr can change the # of bits though.. hmm
<bllz> Cappy:  did you look at the link I sent?
<Cappy> im looking now
<maco> microhaxo: xrandr, if youre gonna ask, is the command to change resolutions and such on the fly
<bllz> Cappy:  there's an apparent solution at the bottom of page 1
<microhaxo> Well, if i cant really (SEE) a difference between them i dont mind.
<Cappy> ok, ill have a look
<microhaxo> And i only want to do it if it will save a noticeable amount of battery life.
<Maletor> how do i make it so that on my LAN i can go to myserver.local instead of 10.0.1.10 and access the same web page?
<nellie> ctmjr, dont know . all i know is that it fills whole screen and cant use bottom toolbar or top tool bar
<Cappy> i'll give that a whirl
<bllz> good luck
<maco> microhaxo: i dont know if it will. have you played with powrtop and http://lesswatts.org ?
<maco> microhaxo: powertop, i mena
<maco> *mean
<maco> wow i cant type!
<FloodBot2> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> lol
<bllz> Cappy:  for future reference, with hardware issues, it's generally a good idea to just fire off "hardwaremodelname ubuntu" in google
<microhaxo> No, i didnt want to have any more programs running on startup
<microhaxo> lol
<bllz> Cappy:  if nothing else, that'll usually tell you if the hardware is supported (at least in theory)
<xfact> can anybody tell me exactly where to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10?
<bastidrazor> maco: i was tempted to give you an !enter just to cap it off :P
<maco> microhaxo: powertop doesnt run on startup. you can run it, and itll tell you what's sucking battery life, and then you can tweak from there
<bllz> Cappy:  good news is it appears taht your card is supported... in theory
<Dr0> how can i manually turn on my wireless connection for ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop?
<maco> bastidrazor: heh yeah i type too fast for the floodbot it seems
<m0rph1as> xfact, ALT + F2 -> Type ' update-manager -d ' and press enter
<IdleOne> xfact: System>Admin>Update Manager
<adminewb1> xfact, is synaptic not working for you?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ctmjr> nellie: ok open firefox if it opens in full screen press f11 to make the window smaller
<CVirus> Where shall I put a certain python script so that it is executed everytime Gnome starts ?
<Tonren> bllz: Sorry... I can't seem to find such a list.
<IdleOne> adminewb1: synaptic doesn't do distro upgrade
<microhaxo> Ahh, nice
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get wifi running on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with Intel Pro/Wireless 2200b/g?  I can get "radio on", but I can't see any wireless networks, and thus can't connect.
<microhaxo> i'll get it.
<rww> ubottu: startup | CVirus
<ubottu> CVirus: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<adminewb1> IdleOne, oops my mistake
<nellie> ctmjr,  oh and no windows are showing on bottom toolbar so I can not click to minimize or maximize any of the programs that are running
<bllz> Tonren:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+wifi+cards+supported
<CVirus> rww: how can this be done from the command line ?
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy | bllz
<IdleOne> hmm
<bllz> bawwwww
<rww> !google | bllz
<ubottu> bllz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nellie> ctmjr,  ok it is working again but still no programs show as running on bottom bar
<rww> !lmgtfy is <alias> google
<Tonren> bllz: Thank you; I had not tried that particular configuration of words yet.
<maco> nellie: perhaps you dont have a window list applet on that panel?
<rww> CVirus: I don't know.
<bllz> Tonren:  np =)  I was mainly being cheeky anyway
<Cappy> bllz, i cant find the mentioned package.
<ctmjr> nellie: is this a new install?
<nellie> maco,  how do I fix that lol? wish I knew what happend to cause this all to go funny
<nellie> ctmjr,  no
<Tonren> bllz: Watch out being cheeky with people having technical issues... they're rarely in the right state of mind to take it in the intended spirit ;-)
<maco> nellie: right click on the panel and go to Add to Panel, then pick Window List applet
<bllz> Tonren:  this is true, but it's in my nature =)
<Tonren> bllz: Also, my card is allegedly supported, and allegeedly "works out of the box", but... it isn't.
<bllz> Tonren:  hmm... well this is good news =)
<nellie> ctmjr,  was working ok till a day ago.
<bllz> Tonren:  excuse the possibly offensive question... but have you googled "cardmodel ubuntu" ?
<bllz> Tonren:  aslo, what is the card model?
<nellie> maco,  thanks that solved that
<capt_blackwood> Tonren, what's your card
<Dr0> how can i manually turn on my wireless connection for ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop?
<Tonren> bllz: capt_blackwood: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<Tonren> bllz: I have ipw2200 installed & enabled
<nellie> ctmjr,  i will reboot now and see if all is ok
<maco> nellie: great
<bllz> Tonren:  oh boy... intel ...
<bllz> Tonren:  ok give me 2 seconds
<Tonren> bllz: And, yeah, that was the first thing I googled :-)
<sryque> CVirus, check the ~/.config/autostart directory
<capt_blackwood> No offence, but intel haven't been the best in Video...i cannot help ya there
<niosoft> how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10
<bllz> Cappy:  hmm... indeed i can't find it either.
<bllz> that's a pain
<CVirus> sryque: there's no autostart directory there
<niosoft>  how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10
<Tonren> capt_blackwood: I'm having wifi issues, not video issues
<niosoft>  how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10
<niosoft>  how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10
<niosoft>  how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10
<niosoft> v
<niosoft> v
<niosoft> v
<FloodBot2> niosoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sryque> CVirus, that is where your startup entries would be located.  They would be similar to desktop icon files.
<microhaxo> Does powertop automatically fix things or is it temporary?
<airtonix> niosoft, have you bothered to use google first ?
<bllz> Cappy:  another possibility :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<raymond> Hi All, I am having problems connecting to my network. I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server" I have edited the samba/smb.comf file and changed the Workgroup name to the workgroup of my network. I have also rebooted samba as instructed, but I still get the same error.
<CVirus> sryque: fine
 * m0rph1as knows that the average person actually consults a live person before they use a search engine for they fear finding the wrong answer.
<maco> microhaxo: it is not permanent
<adminewb1> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<microhaxo> Damn, i thought i got lucky when it said "press U or whatever to do it"
<maco> microhaxo: well...one thing is. if you tell it to turn off cd drive polling, THAT is permanent (until you hunt down the command to re-enable it)
<airtonix> raymond, are you requiring authentication ? are the windows machines xp ?
<bllz> Cappy:  this appears to be what you want.  It says that the open source radeon driver works better and gives all the relevant details
<microhaxo> So i would have to manually do it's suggestions?
<Tonren> m0rph1as: I Googled "folk cough remedy" before asking a human being, and now I'm dead!
<bllz> Cappy:  help.ubuntu.com is always my next stop after google... I'd bookmark it =)
<airtonix> !who | microhaxo
<ubottu> microhaxo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maco> microhaxo: yeah...i think it tells you the commands to do those things though. you could always throw them into a script that runs when you login
<m0rph1as> Tonren, lol
<sryque> CVirus, if the folder does not exist, its because you have no user-defined startup entries.  You can create the directory and add them manually, although if you're unfamiliar, I would recommend adding one through System>Preferences>Startup Applications.  You should find the folder and startup entry have been created.
<nellie> ctmjr,  ok after reboot it seems to be ok, i open firefox and minimize and maximize and even restart it a few times and all seems ok
<microhaxo> maco: lol, ill re run it and hope it tells me the same things.
<maco> microhaxo: or just wait til your next reboot
<nellie> ctmjr,  so thanks for help
<CVirus> sryque: thanks
<maco> microhaxo: i can also tell you from experience that disabling some drivers can help. when in a car if i dont need audio and well..theres definitely no internet access... i "modprobe -r" my sound drivers, wireless drivers, and ethernet drivers
<nellie> maco,  and thanks for the help to get apps showing again
<maco> nellie: no problem
<raymond> yes, XP (I'm slowly converting all my XP machine to Ubuntu). I am unable to connect to my modem/router via places>network but i can login via the web browser and browse the net (I am using the connection now)
<nellie> hope it dose not go funny again :)
<maco> raymond: can you login to the router through the browser? thats how i usually handle mine
<airtonix> raymond, have you turned on the simple sharing option in XP ?
<bllz> Cappy:  any  luck with that?
<ctmjr> nellie: me to glad it is working never heard of that one before
<bllz> Tonren:  any luck?
<raymond> airtonix: No.
<microhaxo> maco: one of the suggestions was USB auto suspend. I would assume that i would need to disable this on each boot since i cant really hardcode enable it.
<Tonren> bllz: Not yet, no.
<airtonix> raymond, i recommend doing so if you dont need authentication
<maco> microhaxo: right
<airtonix> raymond, http://www.practicallynetworked.com/SHARING/XP/FILESHARING.HTM
<bllz> Tonren:  can you give me the card model again?  (too lazy to scroll up)
<maco> microhaxo: and some devices may prevent it anyway. for example, fingerprint reader or webcam
<raymond> maco: I have a usb drive in the modem which i can usually access for my shared files, I use it like a filer server.
<maco> raymond: oh.
<Cappy> bllz, any luck with what?
<bllz> Cappy:  taht link I gave you
<Cappy> im looking at it
<bllz> Cappy:  the help.ubuntu.com one
<nellie> im just glad people are nice enough to help each other out on here... thanks again :)
<Tonren> bllz: capt_blackwood: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<bllz> Cappy:  oh okay
<bllz> Tonren:  and the problem is you do not see any wifi networks appear?
<raymond> BRB, I'll remove the sharing off one drive and then I'll enable it as per the link provided.
<Tonren> bllz: Correct.
<airtonix> raymond, so the issue is not problems with sharing between ubuntu and other xp clients but rather an issue with seeing this usb drive connected to your router ?
<Tonren> bllz: I tried setting the essid manually on the command line, and it seemed to "take", but it didn't read the access point, so it was all moot.
<bllz> Tonren: hmm hang on
<niosoft> v how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10 how to enable fingure print reader on ubuntu9-10
<bllz> Tonren:  you're on 9.10, correct?
<Tonren> bllz: I can't seem to find anything dated more recently than 2006.
<Tonren> bllz: That's right... literally just installed.
<bllz> Tonren:  yeah that tends to happen when they're declared as working out of the box...
<bllz> Tonren:  silly question, but did you check your hardware driver manager?
<Tonren> bllz: The GUI thingummy?
<bllz> Tonren:  yes, jocky-gtk
<bllz> !jocky
<Tonren> I will duly launch it now
<bllz> erm...
<bllz> !jockey
<bllz> wat? really?
<bllz> !jockey-gtk
<Tonren> bllz: Says there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<datz> Hi, when I try to install 9.10 over my 8.04 install, it gets partway through, then the screen starts flashing, and everything halts.  Can somebody help me with this?
<airtonix> !info jocky-gtk
<ubottu> Package jocky-gtk does not exist in karmic
<bllz> that's a load of bull
<airtonix> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<bllz> hmm
<bllz> Tonren:  did you run all your updates?  there's an issue whereby drivers do not appear in the manager until after updates, sometimes
<bllz> Tonren:  but still... it should run out of the box
<Tonren> bllz: Oh, you're going to make me hunt down my ethernet cord and update using my router, aren't you?  You cruel, cruel man.
<bllz> Tonren:  yeah... and that goes for the hardware driver manager too
<Pelo> anyone good with ssh keypair ? I use to have it working but now it doesn'T anymore and it's screwing up my backups,  I keep deleting it and redoing it it but no go , I'M still asked for a password
<bllz> Tonren:  btw, it's usually worth mentioning if you're not connected to the internets at all.  Ubuntu relies heavily on having an internet connection
<Tonren> bllz: Okay... I'll find my ethernet.
<bllz> Tonren:  ok
<raymond> airtonix: No, I need to access the other computer which will be under ubuntu (Would it be easier if I fired it up under Ubuntu and tried to connect to it). In relation to the drive in the router, I thought that I'd mention it in case it had any bearing.
<Toil> chat chat!
<ProfessorBacon> typey type
<Toil> Merry Christmas
<marks256> how can i partition a drive ext4 via the terminal (no GUI)
<airtonix> raymond, in my experience (lately) with ubuntu <samba> windows xp the sharing was enabled faster by turning on simple sharing on the windows machines.
 * Pelo would like to take this time to wish his sister in law a happy birthday
<maco> marks256: partition or format?
<Pelo> marks256, sudo parted
<datz> Hi, when I try to install 9.10 over my 8.04 install, it gets partway through, then the screen starts flashing, and  everything halts.  Can somebody help me with this?
<airtonix> raymond, so if you follow the image prompts in that page i linked for you earlier you should arrive at a situation where you can gain access to shares made on the windows machine
<Pelo> datz, use the alternate install cd or try going straight to the installation on the live cd ( second option I think)
<marks256> Pelo, parted doesn't support ext4
<rgr> is that code for reinstall from scratch?
<marks256> maco, same thing when it comes to ext4
<datz> Pelo: I tried going straight to the install
<marks256> or any FS for that matter
<microhaxo> How can i completely uninstall my CDrom drive from ubuntu 9.10? I have a netbook and dont need it!
<Pelo> marks256, I wasn'T aware of that , since parted is only the cli for of gparted
<Tonren> bllz: Got it.  Information-starved laptop, suckle your precious bits from my router's CAT5 teat!
<bllz> Tonren:  haha yeah welcome to ubuntu
<Pelo> datz, alternate install cd then,  it's text based lighter on resources
<marks256> Pelo, it's ok. i thing it's rather stupid. It only supports ext2! :o
<datz> Pelo: it got stuck on detecting file system in text mode
<Pelo> marks256, are you running from an old cd ?
<datz> Pelo: I guess I could give the alternate cd a go..
<bllz> Tonren:  also, would you mind showing me where you deduced that your card is supported out of the box? I didn't see that on help.ubuntu.com
<airtonix> raymond, a few other questions though : in a terminal (from ubuntu) does : "smbclient -L ip-address-of-windows-machine " produce a list of computers (and shares) for you ?
<marks256> Pelo, nope. newest parted
<maco> marks256: um, no they're not.  you make a partition table using "sudo fdisk" and you format the partition you created from that using "mke2fs -t ext4"
<Tonren> bllz: Touche!  Who is the inferior Googler now?  ;-P  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<datz> Pelo: I don't think it's a resource problem, but I'll see how it goes
<marks256> maco, you're right. sorry. not thinking strait
<Pelo> datz, the alt cd also seems to be more reliable generaly
<Toil> will coolcards hard drive adapter work with ubuntu 9.10
<Smegzor1> i'm running ubuntu on a live usb stick.  I have some files on the stick that are not inside the persistence file.  How can I access them?
<bllz> Tonren:  I don't see your model on there
<bllz> 2200BG, right?
<datz> Pelo: ok, thanks
<microhaxo> How can i completely uninstall my CDROM drive from Ubuntu 9.10, i have a netbook and dont have a cdrom drive.
 * bllz realizes with horror the limmits of ctrl + F
<Tonren> bllz: Third from the top.
<bllz> Tonren:  that's what i get for ctrl + F ing the whole thing... I see it now... right in front of me
<Dr0> can someone help me w/ wireless ubuntu 9.10 i have a laptop HP dv4-1548dx
<Tonren> bllz: Yeah, it doesn't say B/G on this page... oddly
<raymond> airtonix: Connection to ip-address-of-windows-machine failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<bllz> Tonren:  which may be the kernel of the matter...
<Tonren> bllz: Seriously?  You think there's a 2200 chip, and a 2200BG chip?
<Tonren> bllz: I'll shit a brick.
<marks256> maco, but still. parted does not support ext4
<airtonix> raymond, you replace "ip-address-of-your-windows-machine" with the actual IP adress.
<bllz> Tonren:  That's my guess.  also did you look at the driver upgrade howto?
<Tonren> bllz: Yes, but it didn't seem relevant.  I'll try it again
<Tonren> bllz: Currently hammering on safe-upgrade & dist-upgrade
<adminewb1> !EEEbuntu
<airtonix> raymond, example on my machine i use : smbclient -L 10.1.1.67
<bllz> Tonren:  I didn't look at all. I was just wondering
<bllz> Tonren:  i'll trust your judgement on that one
<Toil> ubuntu 9.10 does not pick up my external seagate 1TB hard drive anymore
<airtonix> raymond, since my machine is named fred, i can also use : smbclient -L fred
<bllz> Tonren:  and there's an asterisk next to the "yes" ... which is forboding...
<Toil> why did it stop?
<raymond> Oops, sorry... I've put the details in now..
<Tonren> bllz: Yeah!!!  You saw that too?  It's never explained!  It's just a mysterious asterisk.
<adminewb1> !aufs2
<MenZa> !msgthebot > adminewb1
<ubottu> adminewb1, please see my private message
<bllz> Tonren:  strange indeed...
<raymond> airtonix: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<airtonix> raymond, ok, have you made that simple sharing option cahnge on the windows machine yet ?
<microhaxo> Anyone know how to uninstall a cdrom drive from ubuntu?
<Maletor> can i get an X server remotely?
<Maletor> i have ssh
<Maletor> Can I only do that with VNC?
<airtonix> raymond, if not, then do so.
<Cappy> bllz, looking at the hardware list on help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonXpress and mine isnt listed (mine comes up as RC410)
<xfact> good morning /night guys
<Pelo> Maletor, I don'T think you can run an x session on ssh, you'd need vnc
<marks256> anyone know how to make an ext4 file system via the termial?
<bllz> Cappy:  hmm... then it would appear that it's not supported?  I did see a mention of a similar card...
<xfact> :)
<bllz> Cappy:  i just looked for radion m200
<raymond> Yes, that is how I had it before, the only difference is that the look of the options is different, but i didn't put and hidden drive names (e.g. C$_ and have given "Everybody" read access
<Cappy> bllz, i think HP have screwed me.
<airtonix> raymond, but simple file sharing is ticked yes ?
<Maletor> Can I set up my server so that http://localhost is accessible anywhere on my LAN as http://myserver.local ??
<Tonren> bllz: still updating...
<bllz> Cappy:  yeah... that's vendors for you
<Cappy> back soon
 * ProfessorBacon is here
<raymond> airtonix: There is no option for that...
<airtonix> raymond, in terminal (on ubuntu) do you get a listing of shares and clients by using : smbclient -L localhost
<lillen_> what name will ubuntu 10.04 get?
<Pelo> lucid lynx
<ProfessorBacon> tubby turtle
<bllz> lillen_:  more like loony lunix
<airtonix> raymond, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
<bllz> lillen_:  that was my vote anyway...
<lillen_> HAHAHHAAHHHAHAH ...... . . .
<manuel_> aaa
<bllz> lillen_:  yeah i like that too =)
<Tonren> bllz: *yawn*  STILL updating
<Maletor> so i think i am the only person in the world with this issue but i don't see how that can be possible
<bllz> Tonren:  I'd suggest a combination of google and ubuntuforums posting at this point...
<airtonix> raymond, so there needs to be further confirmation of your problem 1) can you see the windows machines in nautilus 2) can you see the folders shared by the windows machines in nautilus 3) can you write to and copy from those shares  ?
<bllz> Tonren:  be sure to link to that page and get a clarification on the asterisk and the BG part on your card
<Tonren> bllz: It hasn't finished updating yet!  We'll see what happens when it's done
<raymond> airtonix: i do not have a tick box for simple file sharing. I;m using XP-Pro if that makes a difference, but no matter which document I looked at, i don't have a simple file sharing option. - Seeing as I'm going all over to ubuntu, should I not worry about trying to connect to an XP machine and concentrate on
<Maletor> i have a amd phenom II 945 and it uses k10 temp. lm-sensors detects the problem but says the drivers aren't written.
<klong> hey all.. i got a new flatscreen LCD for xmas and i got it working using gtf/xrandr but there is still some refresh flicker lines ..   any suggestions? its a bummer
<Maletor> what? the drivers aren't written. nobody else is using ubuntu with amd 945 / k10 ??
<menica67> Anyone who's got advice: I have a sony vaio webcam and i'm trying to get it to work on ubuntu.  I found some sites that have some information (http://www.arakhne.org/ricoh/index.html) (http://www.nepherte.be/arch-linux-on-a-sony-vaio-sz-6/#webcam). and when i typed lsusb this is what i got for the webcam: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ca:1830 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC2 [R5U870].  Anyone willing to help me mud
<menica67> dle through this?
<FloodBot2> menica67: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> raymond, yes, you need to do some clicking and reading of stuff as i recall to get the tick bos to appear. (they like to hide it from you)
<neezer> anyone have any advice with exim4 setup/
<airtonix> raymond, if you want to get the usb drive shared by your router working with linux (i am unfamiliar with this setup) you should provide the make and model of the router.
<Toil> ubuntu 9.10 has ceased to reconize 1tb external hard drive. why?
<bllz> Toil:  because 9.10 has been f*cking up royally... (sorry, i have no real help to offer =)  )
<airtonix> Toil, have you confirmed it appears in /dev when you plug it in ?
<Toil> no. how should i proceed
<bllz> Toil:  plug it in, and point nautilus to /dev
<klong> c
<bllz> Toil:  and see if it appears there
<airtonix> Toil, 1) unplug drive 2) type (in terminal) ls /dev/sd* 3) observer the listing 3) plug in drive 4) repeat 2. 5)note any changes.
<Toil> it does not
<masu3701> a
<raymond> airtonix: I'll try to get one thing going at a time, less confusion, especially by me :)
<Toil> it was appearing on desktop and in nautilus
<troa> does anyone how to force a resolution with nvidia drivers or point me in a better direction, I've tried editing xorg.conf but no luck
<airtonix> Toil, ok next step is to confirm that the kernel is seeing it : 1) unplug drive 2) in terminal type : dmesg | tail 3) plug drive in 4) repeat 2. 5) note any changes.
<masu3701> is there itunes application for ubuntu?
<chilli0> Hi i know this isnt ubuntu related but how can i get cgi on apache2 ? ( in ubuntu ) This is my httpd.conf http://pastebin.com/m1e4fa533
<chilli0> Atm im just getting the code lol
<airtonix> raymond, i suspect that the first step is to work out how the router actually shares the usb drive (is it samba, or is it bonjour? some other arcane magic?) ...
<Colloguy> masu3701: sorry no
<bllz> masu3701:  there are many music managers with ipod support if that's what you mean
<raymond> airtonix: samba
<Colloguy> masu3701: try Banshee or Songbird
<airtonix> raymond, easy! do you know the ip address of the router ?
<masu3701> thanks
<bllz> masu3701:  songbird is the closest to itunes in terms of layout and (imo) functionality
<Colloguy> masu3701: they both have itunes importers
<Toil> air, it does not appear
<Toil> no changes
<Colloguy> masu3701: but neither supports folders containing playlist, nor your drm-ed music
<raymond> with Xp, all I have to do is to go to network places, double click on the router (Netgear DG834GU) and then the "samba drive" appears.
<airtonix> raymond, the internal lan ip address i mean not the external (internet facing) wan ipaddress
<imatech> anyone use minicom?
<Colloguy> masu3701: they'll collapse your folder hierarchy :(
<raymond> Yes, 10.1.1.1
<masu3701> Colloguy: so i cant organize my music with it?
<masu3701> and play them from it
<imatech> I need to make it default to tty3, not tty8
<airtonix> raymond, yep i understand that, but for ubuntu (or any linux based distro) to do the same you need to know implicit information about the address of the router
<Colloguy> masu3701: you can, just -- if you have hundred of playlists organized into folders, you'll lose the folder hierarchy
<masu3701> ok
<Toil> ah, air it is now seeing it as new high speed usb device using ehci_hcs and address 6
<RedClairefield> hello.
<masu3701> and how do i download it?
<Colloguy> masu3701: they'll be able to import playlists
<Tonren> bllz: #@(&^#@%@#%... updated and it still isn't detecting networks
<airtonix> Toil, so your kernel does see your drive, but udev does not act on it... do you see any errors in dmesg after pluggin in your drive ?
<bllz> masu3701:  look at getdeb.net
<bllz> Tonren:  did you check your hardware manager?
<Toil> no
<raymond> airtonix: I understand. Thanks for your help, I'll try to find the hidden  simple file sharing switch and give it another go. Thanks for your time.
<airtonix> raymond, wait.
<raymond> airtonix: OK
<Tonren> bllz: jockey?
<bllz> Tonren;  yes
<airtonix> raymond, in nautilus location field type : smb://10.1.1.1
<jmyers1> ok, I'm done messing with this graphics garbage.  I'm going to do a reinstall.  I need to backup my data in my home folder tho.  I loaded from the live cd, and ran ubuntu without making any changes, but it won't let me copy my home directory to my usb flash drive because it says I don't have permissions.  Any ideas?
<Tonren> bllz: Nothin but the NVIDIA grahpics drivers
<mahngiel> i believe i have a permission set up somewhere that is killing my ability to burn dvds/cds. keep getting errors "cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<RedClairefield> excuse me, I am having some pretty serious wireless network issues here. If anyone knows a bunch about those kinds of things, please let me know? I need help.
<bllz> Tonren:  then like I said... go for ubuntuforums and see what kind of responses you get
<raymond> Nautilus, is this a web browser? Can I use Firefox? firefox get's me into the router.
<Tonren> bllz: What a drag.
<airtonix> jmyers1, when you reinstall create three partitions : 1. swap 2. system = /  3. home = /home
<bllz> Tonren:  yeah no kidding
<airtonix> raymond, nautilus is your file manager
<bllz> Tonren:  if you're brave you could also try to reinstall and hope for the best
<RedClairefield> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364432
<airtonix> raymond, so if you are looking at a blank desktop you can press ctrl + l and enter smb://10.1.1.1
<Tonren> bllz: I doubt that would help, sadly.
<mahngiel> !paste | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel, please see my private message
<Toil> ah i suppose it's a lost cause
<twinsen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautilus_file_manager
<jmyers1> airtonix: Not sure how that's gonna help me get my existing data off the drive before I reinstall?
<airtonix> jmyers1, that is to acces the usb drive sitting on your router.
<airtonix> jmyers1, mistell
<jmyers1> airtonix: I was like, sweet my router has a usb drive in it?!
<mahngiel> this is my fstab- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m187d6c64- if you think there's something that may point to why i cannot cread cd/dvds
<airtonix> jmyers1, ah right, its not but having that kind of partition setup will preclude you from having to back up next time
<imatech> minicom: WARNING: configuration file not found, using defaults
<mahngiel> *create
<Toil> thanks neway
<jarray521> Other than data loss, what negative effect occurs if the /root directory is deleted and then recreated with permissions set to the default? I did this and don't seem to experience any problems. I'm wondering whether problems will surface in the future.
<Cappy> whats the package name for the open source ati drivers?
<airtonix> jmyers1, its a partition setup i followed for a long time under windows too
<imatech> i tried installing then reinstalling...
<Optimus55> Hey how do you edit new boot menu in karmic? /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't seem to exit
<bllz> I have an intel HDA chipset (VT1708B) that is not listed in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz ... what can I do?  The sound works but I cannot control volume or mute.  I'm trying to figure out what line to add to the asla config file to get it to work, but other fixes are welcome as well
<jmyers1> airtonix: consider it done. lol  I have a second drive in here too, just wasn't smart enough to know it on last install
<mahngiel> Optimus55: grub2 doesn't use that anymore
<airtonix> jmyers1, also i have a old wives tale about putting the swap drive as the first partition increases the speed of its use...
<jmyers1> Is there no way to get some sort of root access to the drive from the live cd tho?  So I can copy my home folder to the other drive before I reinstall?
<mahngiel> Optimus55:  read the first few lines of '/boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<airtonix> jmyers1, there is yes
<Optimus55> mahngiel: thanks for the headsup
<mahngiel> Optimus55: /etc/default/grub is your main script to edit the essentials, then the contents of /etc/grub.d/ is the rest
<raymond> Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<raymond> Please select another viewer and try again.
<airtonix> jmyers1, livecd user has no password so simply prefix any command with sudo that requires root access
<mahngiel> the grub.cfg is not editable
<arooni_____> i'm trying to play a .avi on ubuntu... i hear no audio.  what can i do?
<mahngiel> Optimus55: let me get you a link
<bllz> arooni______:  do you have restricted codecs enabled?
<jmyers1> airtonix: hrm, so I'm going to have to do all this copying from the terminal?
<airtonix> raymond, nautilus tells you this in a popup box ?
<arooni_____> bllz, i believe so!
<bllz> arooni______:  please change your handle as well, so we can call on you more easily
<raymond> Yes.
<bllz> arooni_____:  you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<jmyers1> airtonix: because I'm not so slick with mounting drives or moving large sums of files in terminal yet.
<airtonix> jmyers1, no. you can use nautilus ... alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<Optimus55> mahngiel: okay thanks, because basically it's crowded with all the previous kernel versions and i just want them gone
<airtonix> jmyers1, also if (when using the live cd ) you just plugin (for example) a usb drive... it will show up.
<mahngiel> Optimus55: you should be able to use synaptic to delete them. but you can hide the memtest and recovery pretty easy if you want a quick how-to
<quick_> How to accelerate the network speed of the ubuntu?
<raymond> Could not display "SMB://101.1.1/"
<airtonix> raymond, and this was when trying to access smb://10.1.1.1
<imatech> !minicom
<arooni> bllz, yes its installed
<raymond> yes.
<bllz> quick_:  do you have a problem with your network or are you just trying to be 1337?
<jmyers1> airtonix: yes, I did that.  But when I try to move the my home folder to the usb drive, it says I dont have permission to access it.
<bllz> arooni:  hmm.  do you get sound with other file types in the same media player?
<Optimus55> mahngiel: if i use synaptic to remove the previous kernels, i wont have problems and it'll remove the grub entry as well?
<airtonix> jmyers1, dont have permission to access what the usb drive or the home folder ?
<Tonren> bllz: Bizarre... I'm getting intermittent pickup of some wifi networks.
<jmyers1> airtonix: home folder
<Tonren> bllz: I think I had this issue with my older laptop... I think I might need to switch to ndiswrapper
<jarray521> If the /root directory is deleted, does Ubuntu recreate the important hidden files?
<mahngiel> Optimus55: yeppers. just search '-14' and remove the image file. don't remove the libcamel tho, i think u still need that. not sure
<bllz> Tonren:  ndiswrapper typically works very well too
<jmyers1> airtonix: it will copy the folders, but when it tries to move the files it gives me the permissions error
<mahngiel> and do 'sudo apt-get update and autoremove'
<airtonix> jmyers1, this is when you run nautilus as root : gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<quick_> yes,it's very slow from web access
<mahngiel> to hide the memtest and the recovery kernel, just remove the permissions from the /etc/grub.d files
<airtonix> raymond, ok are you sure that your router is sharing the usb drive it has plugged into it via samba  >
<jmyers1> ok, so I boot to a terminal with MY login, and run that command?
<quick_> but very quickly to access from localhost
<bllz> quick_:  so it's only the browser that's slow?  that might not be a network issue
<mahngiel> any luck on anybody out there figurin why i can't burn a cd?
<nickzxcv> hi, I'm having this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/461127
<Tonren> bllz: Got the link to that list of chipsets + ndiswrapper files, by any chance?
<quick_> yes
<bllz> Tonren:  no
<bllz> quick_:  what broser are you using and what's your hardwaer?
<mahngiel> Optimus55: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=partition
<menica67> I have a sony vaio webcam.  I found http://www.arakhne.org/ricoh/index.html and http://www.nepherte.be/arch-linux-on-a-sony-vaio-sz-6/#webcam but can't get it to work.  can i get some help?
<nickzxcv> the karmic-updates kernel 2.6.31-16-generic-pae is also not built with xen support
<nickzxcv> even though linux-image-virtual depends on it
<jmyers1> airtonix: ok, so I reboot to a terminal with my login, and run that command?
<Maletor> How do i export a path permanently?
<mahngiel> Optimus55: if you want to mess around a bit with Grub, i'd recommend making a copy of it first
<Optimus55> right
<airtonix> jmyers1 ok i understand, i was tralking about using that command while you use the live cd
<quick_>  But speed is very fast from local access
<mahngiel> Optimus55: perhaps: 'sudo cp -R /etc/grub.d /etc/grub.d_
<Optimus55> mahngiel: the documentation there seems really helpful. Thanks a lot
<mahngiel> Optimus55: np
<jmyers1> airtonix: so run the no-desktop switch from the livecd then.
<bevans_> hi guys, is there a package for vmware server 2 for ubuntu 9.10 which can be installed using apt?
<bllz> quick_:  hmm... sounds like newtork congestion, in which case i doubt you can do much
<raymond> Yes, i can access it from the XP machine
<airtonix> jmyers1, yes that switch prevents nautilus from creating (yet another) desktop (this time owned by root)...(nautilus without paramters creates a desktop view)
<quick_> I think it may be not the browser's  problem
<bllz> quick_:  yeah that might be your connection
<airtonix> raymond, could you possibly retireve the make and model of the router ?
<quick_> I don't known how to config the network of ubuntu
<jmyers1> airtonix: that's not doing anything.
<Tonren> bllz: Damn, dude.  I hate dealing with this... I figured I could get wifi up and running in an hour, tops, but I've been at it 2 hours now.
<ignazio> hi
<bllz> quick_;  no I'm saying it's not an ubuntu problem.  it's your network... most likely, anyway
<bllz> Tonren:  yeah that's why I just bought an ubuntu-specific laptop
<raymond> Netgear DG834GU
<quick_> may be
<Tonren> bllz: I've been meaning to do that, but until then I'm making do with hand-me-downs
<jmyers1> airtonix: gksudo nautilus --no-desktop isnt opening the file manager.
<Tonren> bllz: You only need to worry about WPA if you're connecting to an encrypted router, right?
<airtonix> jmyers1,are you using the live cd now ?
<bllz> Tonren:  only if you're connecting to a WPA encyrpted router... which you want to do
<quick_> and How do I check my network
<mahngiel> error details when trying to burn  a cd. please take a look if you have the insight. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6fc12182
<jmyers1> airtonix: yessir, logged in as ubuntu.  I have the desktop with the Install Ubuntu Now icon, and Examples icon, and my 153 GB Filesystem icon
<quick_> Perhaps it's a network configuration problem
<Tonren> bllz: My router is unencrypted; it's open.
<airtonix> jmyers1, alt+f2  brings up a run dialog ?
<jmyers1> airtonix: and I just mounted my usb flash
<bllz> quick_: it dependso n what you want to check.  Try this:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html
<mahngiel> airtonix: yep
<jmyers1> airtonix: yes, brings up the run dialog.  I type gksudo nautilus --no-desktop in it, and nothin happens.
<airtonix> jmyers1, try without the no-desktop
<mahngiel> quick_: iwconfig
<quick_> ok, thanks
<jmyers1> airtonix: it loads nautilus, but with no access to my home folder
<jmyers1> airtonix: the only folder under home is ubuntu, I need my Joseph folder.
<quick_> Thank you very much! I try
<Cappy> ive uninstalled the fglrx drivers using envyng and now i need to install the open source ati drivers, can someone point me in the right direction?
<airtonix> jmyers1, ok you need to mount it
<airtonix> jmyers1, does the hdd not show up at computer://
<mahngiel> Cappy: hold on, lemme look
<Cappy> mahngiel, thanks.
<CVirus> How can I edit the list of applications that show up in the "Open With" menu ?
<bastidrazor> Cappy: you can't install two sets of drivers for one card. you have to use one or the other.
<jmyers1> airtonix: the hard drive is showing up on the desktop, it's mounted.  I can open it, open home folder, and see my Joseph folder
<Cappy> bastidrazor, im sure i said that "ive just uninstalled the fglrx drivers"
<airtonix> raymond, it seems your routers web interface has controls to manipulate how the usb drive is shared ? is this correct
<bastidrazor> Cappy: i may need sleep. sorry for the mis reading.
<Tonren> bllz: Wow dude.  Google is like worthless for this card.
<Cappy> bastidrazor, NP =)
<airtonix> jmyers1, next step is to try and copy files...(but i remember you saying this part didn't complete properly)
<snarkster> im trying to find a NNTP news reader
<snarkster> any suggestions
<bastidrazor> !ati | Cappy
<ubottu> Cappy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<airtonix> raymond, is this you here ? http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1264213.html
<mahngiel> Cappy: there u go. thx bastidrazor
<jmyers1> airtonix: getting permission denied errors when I try and copy the Documents folder.
<mahngiel> need a bit of help here gents. trying thttp://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6fc12182
<mahngiel> oops
<mahngiel> jmyers1: do it in sudo
<RedClairefield> :/
<RedClairefield> I disabled ipv6
<RedClairefield> it does not appear to help my situation
<airtonix> jmyers1, ok try running nautilus as root from the terminal... try variations : gksudo nautilus /media or sudo nautilus /media
<mahngiel> trying to figure why i don't have the perms to burn a cd/dvd.... *sigh*
<jmyers1> mahngiel: I'm running the livecd, can't run sudo
<raymond> Yes. I've taken that issue up with Optus and Netgear, each one is shirking the responsibility to the other. but that problem is accessing it via the web, no
<mahngiel> jmyers1: sure you can, just don't need the pw
<raymond> Scap the last sentence (Incomplete and wrong)
<mahngiel> jmyers1: becomes a formality at that point, but still necessary. try to 'gparted' and see what it tells you :)
<airtonix> raymond, does your router have a mchine name (like your windows machines might have? ie my machine name for my computer is fred but its ip is 10.1.1.67)
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get wifi running on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with Intel Pro/Wireless 2200b/g?  I can get "radio on", but I can't see any wireless networks, and thus can't connect.
<raymond> Yes, Netgear
<airtonix> raymond, the other thing you can try to do (in order to get a sense of what is (and what isn't) occuring ) is to attempt to get smbclient to give you a list of shares on the router
<mahngiel> Tonren: terminal 'nm-applet'
<brijith> fat partition mounts with out write permission please help me
<airtonix> raymond, in a terminal type : smbclient -L 10.1.1.1
<flexible> hey, are ther any known problems with atheros laptop wireless cards and poor signal reception??
<mahngiel> brijith: pastebin your 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jmyers1> airtonix: no go.  Still can't copy anything from the File System /home/Joseph folder
<fatface> if i take my hard drive out, put in another one, play around with installing operating systems etc, then take out that harddrive and put my old one it, will everything i had running on my old hard drive still work?
<Tonren> mahngiel: NetworkManager is already running
<mahngiel> !paste | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<airtonix> jmyers1, even though you now have nautilus running as root ?
<Snausages> flexible: well, it has happened before, if that's what you're asking...  it's not really an ubuntu thing though, it's down to the laptop designer and where they put the antennas.
<Cappy> this is what i miss about windows, i can run a clean install and get nice smooth video without all this crap.
<jmyers1> airtonix: I can't get nautilus running as root.
<raymond> airtonix: Domain=[GALLIFREY] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.13] Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<mahngiel> Cappy: except you have to hunt down each codec one by one
<brijith> mahngiel:sorry I am talking about the system in my home now I am from my office
<airtonix> jmyers1, this is the first hurdle to achieve before giving up
<sunil> is there any one to help me
<flexible> fatface: yes
<Pelo> sunil, you need to state your problem
<mahngiel> birjith: let me get you a link you can bookmark
<fatface> intriging idea
<flexible> Snausages: so it wouldn't be a driver issue
<jmyers1> when I run gksudo nautilus /media from the terminal, I still get the home/ubuntu folder, instead of my home folder
<airtonix> raymond, huzzah! ok you need to provide login details with taht previous command.
<fatface> can i do something similar with dd?
<mahngiel> brijith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1363472
<airtonix> raymond, were you prompted for a username and password before ?
<Snausages> flexible: impossible to rule it out in the age of win-wifi, but apart from that I wouldn't expect the driver to cause a problem there.
<sunil> in my computer there more than 9.04 versions installed how to remove all those and re-install again
<Snausages> flexible: do you know which driver you're using?
<mahngiel> Tonren: mind telling me what's going on again pls. you have my attn
<ace_> does anyone know why I have a 50/50 chance of connecting to my wifi when I startup ubuntu karmic? I sometimes have to restart 3 or 4 times to be able to connect
<bllz> !ask | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bllz> oops
<Cappy> mahngiel, codecs are an easy fix, but being able to open more than 2 windows without my machine bogging down is more important.
<raymond> airtonix: raymond@Tardis:~$ smbclient -L 10.1.1.1
<raymond> Enter raymond's password:
<raymond> Domain=[GALLIFREY] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.13] Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<brijith> mahngiel:when I click on the drive listed in the side panel of noutilus it asks for password, after giving password I can access it, with full permission
<bllz> sunil:  your quesiton makes zero sense... can you try to be a bit more clear and specific?
<FloodBot2> raymond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fd_df> hello everyone
<mahngiel> Cappy: most definately. it's why i dropped Fedora
<Tonren> mahngiel: Fresh install of 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 8600.  I have an unencrypted wifi network that NetworkManager isn't seeing.  I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG.  ndiswrapper is installed but not enabled, and ipw2200 appears to be loaded fine.
<Pelo> sunil,  I told you earelier,  you do not need to remove them all you just need to intall over them , make a backup of all the files you need to keep, on a cd or something then install ubuntu again over the whole hdd
<airtonix> raymond, samba is so frustrating
<mahngiel> brijith: uh-huh...
<Tonren> mahngiel: Intermittently, I can see some other wifi network, but never my own.
<windy> fd_df, see you again^
<brijith> mahngiel:them problem is when I try to auto mount the partition by adding them in fstab
<raymond> airtonix: You're telling me LOL
<airtonix> raymond, and windows networking in general.
<fatface> can i apt-get install a specific version of a piece of software?
<fd_df> windy: haha
<mahngiel> Tonren: have you tried connecting to hidden network?
<flexible> Snausages: no, what do i do to find out... also, i am almost positive it is a problem with ubuntu, because this computer has 80% reception from this desk, where as the laptop is dropping out
<bllz> fatface:  afaik apt-get installs the most recent version in the repository
<fd_df> windy: my english is poor
<Tonren>  mahngiel:  Yep.  Didn't take.
<airtonix> raymond, ok i assume you are giving it the correct password and the web interface to control the sub drive sharing has that user name in its list.
<raymond> airtonix: Especially when MS changes the look and feel of things between versions!
<flexible> Snausages: also, the router is less than ten metres away...
<Cappy> mahngiel, well im thinking i need to go back to windows, unless there is a simple way of INSTALLING the opensource drivers for radeon cards.
<sunil> if i backup & install again do i need to partion my hdd
<mahngiel> brijith: if you look at that link i gave you, there is is a spelled out method to auto mount with permissions
<windy> fd_df, it doesn't matter
<bllz> Cappy:  aren't the open source drivers installed by default when you install ubuntu?
<mahngiel> Cappy: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' ??
<raymond> airtonix: The password that I entered was the one for ubuntu on my laptop which I am using right now..
<jmyers1> airtonix: what about compressing the folder from a terminal, and then moving the single file the the flash drive with the sudo cp command?
<Snausages> flexible: I don't know a sure-fire way to do it.  A badly working winwifi-type driver could cause this problem...  I hate the damn things so much I swapped out the wifi module in my netbook so I wouldn't have to deal with it
<mahngiel> Tonren: are you able to set up the DHCP on your own? to find it?
<bllz> mahngiel:  uh... for video drivers, really?
<brijith> mahngiel:thanks for the link I am reading it
<airtonix> raymond, ahh ok it is asking for the samba password not the computer password
<ace_> I have a toshiba satellite a205-s5852 laptop. I'm having a hard time connection to my wifi. Sometimes it connects, and sometimes it doesn't can someone help me so it will connect all the time?
<mahngiel> bllz: i dunno, hence the q marks. nobody else seems to have any imput
<Tonren> mahngiel: Nope.  It can't see the access point at all.
<airtonix> raymond, so assuming you have a password setup for the router network share, then thats what it wants, otherwise leave it blank and press enter
<sunil> can you tel me the process of system backup
<bllz> mahngiel:  ubuntu-restricted-extras is codecs
<SporkiPod> ummmm
<iKernel> ace_, sounds like sometimes the interference is there, sometimes it's not
<flexible> Snausages: right, well is there anywher you can point me to get this thing working like it should?
<SporkiPod> need some serious help here
<iKernel> ace_, what's more common, it connecting or it not connecting?
<iKernel> SporkiPod, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<mahngiel> bllz: k
<ace_> iKernel: not connecting, and it's happening to both my toshiba laptops, and my wifes hp
<raymond> airtonix: The password is only required when you login from the net, i.e. if YOU were to try and login. Otherwise no password is required.. I'll try it now.
<Snausages> flexible: this is a great place.  But apparently now is not a good time.  There are other people who regularly hang out here who are great at troubleshooting wifi drivers.
<SporkiPod> I was trying to install ubuntu on an external hdd, accidently put grub on the main drive, now can't boot windows
<bllz> ace_: You shoudl look up your specific wifi driver in the ubuntu documentation list to see if it is supported
<mahngiel> Tonren: well, if your wifi is able to see things, then the drivers must be working
<SporkiPod> help?
<bllz> ace_:  you should also give us the specific chipset
<iKernel> bllz, he says it happens to his wife's comp too
<Tonren> mahngiel: Yeah, but why can't I see my own access point?
<raymond> airtonix: I think it worked that time, I got a lot more info...
<bllz> !ask | SporkiPod
<ubottu> SporkiPod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ace_> bllz: it worked fine with 9.04
<airtonix> raymond, excellent you see sharenames?
<SporkiPod> I get grub loading. error: no such disk
<bllz> iKernel:  hmm... sounds like a reception issue then, doesn't it?
<flexible> Snausages: right, well what do i do to work out the chipset?
<airtonix> raymond,dont post the info here (privacy)
<bllz> ace_:  that's good news, but you should look it up anyway
<raymond> airtonix: Yes, i was about to write that..
<raymond> airtonix: thanks.
<sunil> can any one tel me the process of system backup
<iKernel> ace_, which operating system does your wife use? and how far away are you from the router? what kind of things are between the laptop and the router?
<mahngiel> Tonren: i really don't know. i believe the extent of my knowledge has been reached on that. maybe the router has a weak signal to you???
<Snausages> flexible: I know you can get it from lspci in a terminal, but I'm not sure how best to narrow down those results.  (it's a few pages full)
<mahngiel> Wireless connection 1http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1363472
<bllz> ace_:  my honest opinion is that 9.10 botched a lot of otherwise working stuff... you may want to just go back to 9.04 for the time being
<Pytlask> Does anyone know what the little 'toasts' are called (that pop up in the top-right of your screen on certain actions)
<iKernel> sunil, easy, just use backup2l
<culinor> hello, i installed ubuntu with graphical interface but it didn't showed me an option to create a separate partition for /home, so can i do it now and if yes where can i read about that procedure, thank you
<mahngiel> sunil: um. that's where you put all of your valuable information into a place where they may be retrieved in the event of data loss
<ace_> iKernel: 9.10 and I'm about 20 feet from router
<airtonix> raymond, ok you see things you recognise, so now try this in the nautilus location field : smb://raymod@10.1.1.1
<ace_> iKernel: clear view to router
<iKernel> sunil, actually scrap that, use backuppc , looks much better
<bllz> ace_:  look up the card
<airtonix> raymond, i mean : smb://raymond@10.1.1.1 so that it is : smb://user@ip
<ace_> iKernel: bllz: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network
<iKernel> ace_, ok, did you try switching every electronic appliance in the house off apart from the router and PC's?
<tatootian> hi anyone here know how to use centos?
<mahngiel> why would i bet told i do have have the permissions to write to a cd?
<mq521> ya
<Snausages> flexible: I cheated...  I saw that the stock broadcom wifi in my netbook wasn't working, so I just tried other modules until I found one that "just worked" and stuck with it.  Has been flawless since.
<bllz> ace_:  now look that up on the list of supported adapters and see if there are any notes
<mq521> how do I use centos
<airtonix> tatootian, this is ubuntu channel
<CyberArch> tatootian: #centos
<tatootian> i got banned
<Tonren> mahngiel: Every other laptop to come through the apartment in the past year has connected fine :-(  Thanks for trying, though
<tatootian> from #centos
<iKernel> hm im pretty sure 9.10 comes with the atheros drivers
<ace_> iKernel: no I didn't try that
<sunil> is 9.10 a free of distribution
<iKernel> ace_, try it
<tatootian> sunil, no
<bazhang> tatootian, mq521 please stop
<ace_> iKernel: ok
<tatootian> you have to pay for it
<mq521> ???
<airtonix> tatootian, power cycle your router/modem and make a new username
<tatootian> bazhang, ?
<Hydrosis> sunil: all Ubuntu is 100 percent free
<Snausages> yes, 9.10 and 9.04 both have atheros wireless support
<tatootian> airtonix, ???
<raymond> airtonix: I worked that one out when it didn't work LOL, but it is looking for windows shares (The icon is rotating - the flower type one)
<bllz> ace_:  also, silly question, but did you check the proprietary driver manager?
<Hydrosis> tatootian, please dont be an asshat.
<bazhang> mq521, take it elsewhere
<sunil> how much is the cost
<iKernel> ace_, then if you can connect, slowly switch each appliance on one by one until your wireless internet dies. then the last thing you switched on is what's causing the problem
<ace_> bllz: where do i find a list of supported adapters?
<mq521> bazhang
<bllz> ace_:  ubuntu community documentation (help.ubuntu.com)
<mq521> why are you so mean
<bllz> ace_:  also, google has it
<mahngiel> boy, i need to quit drinking and typing... allow me to rephrase. Burning cds & dvds fail due to insufficient priveledges
<bllz> ace_:  just google "ubuntu supported wifi"
<airtonix> mahngiel, no other similar scenarios found on ubuntuforums ?
<raymond> airtonix: In Location it shows smb://10.1.1.1/ and the icon is still "rotating"
<iKernel> bllz, im pretty sure most atheros chipsets are supported by default under ubuntu
<mahngiel> airtonix: nor on linux forums
<bllz> iKernel:  yeah, but you never know.  it's worth looking up
<airtonix> raymond, ok try appending a known sharename to the end of the location
<iKernel> bllz, i suppose
<airtonix> raymond, so it ends up looking something like : smb://10.1.1.1/sharename
<mahngiel> fk it. guess i'll go to XP and use Nero.
<mahngiel> laters
<raymond> airtonix: The location just changed to /home/raymond before you sent the last message
<sunil> how to install additional softwares
<Pytlask> Does anybody know what the little black boxes that pop up in the upper-right hand of my screen are called?
<bllz> sunil:  depends on the software.  You should look at the ubuntu software center, for starters
<Pytlask> (For example, when a wireless connection is completed)
<airtonix> raymond, next thing to check is that ubuntu workgroup and the router workgroup are the same.
<sunil> may i know how to install java
<bllz> sunil:  the easiest way is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ace_> iKernel: unplugged everything and still no wifi
<raymond> airtonix: The sharename for the Router works, i can now see the files.. :)
<ace_> iKernel: I was hoping it would be the Christmas tree. LOL
<iKernel> xD
<airtonix> raymond, rejoice. lastly you should try looking at the location in nautilus : network://
<iKernel> ace_, nice. oh and, shame. well. is the router over heating? I used to have problems where the wifi would drop out if the router got too hot
<airtonix> raymond, if that doesnt give you more love, you might want to bookmark the current location
<insmod> any idea how to avoid/register an ipod touch in linux
<raymond> airtonix: is the sharename info in the smb.conf file? If so, I have already changed it.
<sunil> may i know how to install java in my pc
<bllz> sunil:  I just answered your question
<sunil> may i know what is command to install
<ace_> iKernel: I don't think so. It doesn't feel too hot, and I have it in an open area
<airtonix> raymond, sharename of the folder on the router? no that comes from the router (it reports it when asked for it as you probably saw when you ran smbclient -L 10.1.1.1)
<bllz> sunil:  this is the kind of thing you should be googling, but it's sudo apt-get install
<bllz> followed by the package name
<airtonix> !java | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bazhang> sunil, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bllz> -Pelo- :  or a new user... who knows =/
<iKernel> ace_, weird. made sure that the antenna is screwed in properly?
<bastidrazor> sunil: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shriekout> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bllz> sunil:  or you could look up ubuntu-restricted-extras in the ubuntu software center
<raymond> airtonix: workgroup is what I meant..
<iKernel> ace_, and try opening up the IP address of your router in a web browser, see if it gives you any clues
<ace_> iKernel: that was one of the first things I checked. I have full bars on the laptop
<ace_> iKernel: I will open it
<airtonix> raymond, yes it is
<iKernel> wait you have full bars on the laptop? so you don't have any issues with signal strength
<iKernel> bllz, looks like ace_ isnt having any problems with signal strength
<sunil> i got E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sunil> after i i run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bllz> iKernel:  hmm... my advice still stands... regress to 9.04.  9.10 is a pain...
<raymond> airtonix: I have already changed the smb.conf to the name of the workgroup
<iKernel> bllz, personally I haven't run into any issues whatsoever with 9.10 ... just lucky I guess
<bllz> iKernel:  yeah... lucky indeed. this release has been plagued with wifi and audio issues
<bllz> iKernel:  not to mention problems with grub2
<bllz> iKernel:  which are admittedly less frequent and less severe
<Diverdude> I have a thinkpad T61p, with a touchpad, which I would like to disable. I can do this using a program called TrackPointSettings. But when I have disabled it, it is beeing renabled for some reason when i press TAB or SUPERKEY+D(which is my show desktop shortcut) How can I avoid this misbehaviour?
<iKernel> bllz, the only issue I've had with wifi is that aireplay-ng just can't seem to find a damned ARP packet.
<ace_> iKernel: I think I'm going to go with bllz advice and go back to 9.04
<iKernel> ace_, yeah ok
<bllz> ace_:  the next release is a lts I think... so it should be rock solid
<Quan-Time> Diverdude: hmm... tried synaptics ? the driver set, NOT the package handler thing..
<iKernel> bllz, what's an ltz?
<iKernel> lts*
<Quan-Time> Diverdude: formally gsynaptics (gnome)..
<ace_> iKernel: bllz: thank you both for helping
<bllz> iKernel: uh... long term release... why the hell did i type s?
<Diverdude> Quan-Time, is that preinstalled?
<iKernel> ace_, you're welcome
<MenZa> LTS - Long-Term Support.
<bllz> iKernel;  I do think it's called lts for whatever reason though
<bllz> ace_: good luck!
<bllz> iKernel:  yeah it's lts
<bllz> long term release
<Quan-Time> Diverdude: hit and miss.. wasnt with me.. (im on a laptop too, but i have a elantech pad, not a synaptic, they are hardware manuf's)
<Diverdude> Quan-Time, I do not understand what you mean
<raymond> airtonix: I am able to get into the files on my XP machine now doing the same thing as the modem, I've just got to know the names and am not able to browse for them. I get asked the password and I enter it so I get access. I am unable to substitute the address for the computer "name" so I'll either have to set up a permanent address for each machine if there is no other way?
<Diverdude> anyone?
<culinor> hello, i installed ubuntu with graphical interface but it didn't showed me an option to create a separate partition for /home, so can i do it now and if yes where can i read about that procedure, thank you
<pityonline> Hi guys! Can I save a screenshot with gnome-screenshot autonamed 'date+time'.png?
<Quan-Time> Diverdude: sudo apt-get install synaptics
<jmyers1> k, need some more ideas for rescuing my data via live cd before I wipe this thing and reinstall. :/
<Quan-Time> Diverdude: OR !! go to your synaptics package manager and search for "synaptics"
<Quan-Time> Diverdude: synaptics is a hardware manufacturer of touchpads.. much like dell / mitsubish / lg make LCD panels...
<Quan-Time> it may fix you right up with the right driver for your device
<Maletor> How do I enable transmissionbt so i can go to my computer and add a torrent file
<mobi-sheep> pityonline: Use scrot.
<Maletor> 's web gui
<Quan-Time> Maletor: you wanna add a .torrent via web gui on transmission ?
<pityonline> mobi-sheep: Yes, I know scrot can do this, but I wonder gnome-screenshot can also do it
<iKernel> Can somebody please tell me why in blasified hell there are no smp kernel images in the package repository?
<iKernel> !smp
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Maletor> Quan-Time: yes
<iKernel> oh
<Maletor> Quan-Time: I have transmission on my computer i just need to open it remotely
<Quan-Time> Maletor: honestly never tried.. didnt know it could do it.. i personally use utorrent.. works fine (with wine)..
<mobi-sheep> pityonline: I checked out man pages. Looks like it's not possible. :o
<pRincEss_nHa> dina
<mobi-sheep> Maletor: http://localhost:9091 -- Try that
<Quan-Time> Maletor: umm. best i can suggest is search the forums or the transmission dev forums.. no idea.. dont use it and didnt know of that feature in it. (why i used utorrent)
<Ek|mu5> Maletor, look up transmission-daemon, you'd also have to open up ports
<culinor> how can i move /home to it's own partition
<bazhang> !home | culinor
<ubottu> culinor: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Maletor> in looking up transmission-daemon i found nothing about starting the web gui
<pRincEss_nHa> -
<pRincEss_nHa> -
<pRincEss_nHa> -
<FloodBot2> pRincEss_nHa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pityonline> mobi-sheep: well, maybe u r right
<culinor> thank you ubottu
<Ek|mu5> Maletor, it should be in the preferences if the normal ui
<pityonline> mobi-sheep: I'd checked the man pages for gnome-screenshot
<bazhang> culinor, if on install you can use manual partitioning on the live cd, or use the alternate cd
<SporkiPod> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!
<Ek|mu5> Maletor, the option for activating the web gui is there
<Maletor> Ek|mu5: I can't access preferences, i have a shell i need to do this remotely
<bazhang> SporkiPod, please stop that
<SporkiPod> well some
<SporkiPod> help would be nice
<fleixius> I have an UPS connected to my 9.10 box, however; upon critical battery levels the UPS doesnt auto shut down.  Any ideas?
<fleixius> Bah the pc
<Ek|mu5> Maletor, can't look it up for you... but you would still need to configure and start the transmission-daemon and by default it will listen on localhost:9091.
<mobi-sheep> Maletor: You'll have to edit the settings.json to allow yourself.
<fleixius> it;s configured to do so in the gnome-power-management as well
<Maletor> mobi-sheep, where is settings.json
<jwx> hi, how is windows7 performing in virtualbox compared to xp? need to setup windows only app (visual studio) for study
<mobi-sheep> Maletor: ~/.config/transmission-daemon/
<Maletor> k
<pRincEss_nHa> ce-dina
<j_anon> So I got a portable My Passport hard drive for Christmas
<j_anon> so i tried installing ubuntu onto it so i can boot ubuntu with it from a couple of computers
<j_anon> but i can't do it on my mac
<j_anon> does anyone know why?
<gralco> hey can someone help me out, my nvidia driver stopped working all of the sudden and idk why
<j_anon> i start up, hold option key, and it shows the "boot from" options, and it doesn't show the drive
<neezer> j_anon: a few years ago I tried something similar and ran into problems.
<mobi-sheep> Maletor: You'll have to read Transmission Headless Server site. I just remembered that Ubuntu like to have their own usernames for daemons so it'll be running under user (debian-transmission).
<moymoy> i'm trying to install the nfs-kernel-server package, but it tells me that there's no support for it in my kernel.. i have NFSv3 and NFSv4 support built into the kernel.. what's wrong?
<j_anon> neezer: whadja do
<neezer> not exactly sure...i didn't know much about computers.
<j_anon> what would you do now
<neezer> I installed ubuntu on the external drive, but the boot sector was on the main hdd of my laptop.
<mobi-sheep> pityonline: scrot -d 3 -c $(date +"%Y-%m-%d-%H%M%S").png   :-)
<neezer> so I could boot into ubuntu if the drive was plugged in.
<neezer> but i couldn't get into windows without the drive being plugged in.
<neezer> it was a huge pain in the ass.
<j_anon> can you explain what you mean by "the boot sector was on the main hdd of my laptop"
<neezer> eventually I got a friend of mine with a windows recovery disk to repair my boot sector back to just window on my laptop.
<sunil> how to master all the linux commands
<j_anon> i'm not totally sure what a boot sector is, possibly
<neezer> there is a boot sector for all of the different OS's and generally it is in the beginning of the hard drive.
<pityonline> mobi-sheep: thank u so much
<neezer> I apologize for not knowing a lot about this j_anon.
<raymond> Thanks to all for your help and especially airtonix. All to best for the new year to you all...
<neezer> it was quite new to me when I did it, and it was at least 3 years ago.
<j_anon> is there another room that might get me more specialized advice, neezer?
<neezer> but anyways...there are special ways to set up a USB drive to work as a live "cd"
<sunil> can any one tell me how to learn all the linux commands
<j_anon> sunil: caffeine.
<j_anon> caffeine and time
<neezer> you could try that. that way you can run ubuntu on other computers as a live cd, but from you external hdd...
<sunil> caffeine???
<brianherman> cocaine?
<j_anon> cocaine is how you learn PERL
<neezer> if you want to run ubuntu from the disk on other computers it might be as simple as changing the boot device priority to the USB device.
<neezer> when booting.
<brianherman> cocaine is how you learn perl when booting
<om26er> !ot
<neezer> sorry I couldn't be of more help j_anon.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<j_anon> thanks
<pityonline> mobi-sheep: i found scrot with no options can also do it, easyly.
<sunil> may i why people find difficult with linux???
<j_anon> may i why people find difficult with english???
<j_anon> lulz i'm funnee
<neezer> so are you looking to just run a live CD type environment from different machines? or to actually run the same install off of the USB drive and boot into it from the drive.
<sunil> why most of the people face problems with linux??
<neezer> I would think trying to boot a single install onto different hardware would cause some config problems.
<imatech> can I install a redhat driver on my ubuntu box?
 * om26er think people also face problems with windows
<vadi01>  /join #networking
<mobi-sheep> sunil: There are problems with everything. Surely, you're not the perfect son? ;)
<jwx> sunil: lack of hardware drivers? and lack of research if their hardware is fully supported = problems ?
<moymoy> quit
<sunil> how to master linux from starting?
<neezer> looking for support for exim4?? anyone here know about it?
<mobi-sheep> sunil: Learn things as you hang out in here.
<neezer> sunil: when you have problems you master one little piece of linux at a time. The more problems you have, the more you master.
<bullgard4> 'man ps'in the section "STANDARD FORMAT SPECIFIERS" lists a table headlined "CODE HEADER DESCRIPTION" to control the output format of the ps command. When do I have to use 'CODE', and wehn do I have to use 'HEADER'?
<mobi-sheep> sunil: This is a great way to get started -- http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<maco> neezer: or when other people have problems and you help them figure them out :) much of what i learned was this way
<bullgard4> s/wehn/when/
<neezer> very nice maco!
<Hunt4> is ossmix a command in ubuntu?
<neezer> try it!
<j_anon> tsting
<j_anon> s/tsting/testing/
<neezer> nathan@server:~$ ossmix
<neezer> ossmix: command not found
<neezer> not for me Hunt4
<bullgard4> Hunt4: You can find that out yourself by consulting packages.ubuntu.com
<Hunt4> ok
<Guest95020> HALP
<Guest95020> CAN SOMEONE HALP ME?
<mMezquitale> !ask | Guest95020
<ubottu> Guest95020: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest95020> ANYONE?
<bazhang> Guest95020, no caps please
<Guest95020> I JUST INSTALLED LINUC BUT NOW I CANT GET WINDOWS BACK HALP
<Guest95020> sorry
<Guest95020> im new here
<FloodBot2> Guest95020: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest95020> wat?
<mMezquitale> Guest95020, you cant boot up into windows?  are you using karmic?
<Guest95020> ya i install ubuntu, and i cant find how to start vista
<Guest95020> karmic koala or watever, yes
<vishesh> Guest95020: maybe you just clicked next over next during installation
<vishesh> and repartitioned/reformatted the hard-disk, clearing windows
<Guest95020> Wat do i do to get it back?
<Guest95020> is that bad?
<Mo> how do you list out files to be installed in a package?
<j_anon> 9/10 odds guest is just messing with you
<vishesh> Guest95020: You cant get back if you cleared it, i mean reformattedthe disk
<neezer> Guest95020 it is very bad.
<Guest95020> :(
<vishesh> Guest95020: All you can do is reinstall windows
<JimmyJ> It's gone forever.
<brianherman> POOF
<Guest95020> this is my parents computer!!!
<Guest95020> :((
<brianherman> They are going to kill u
<vishesh> Guest95020: LoL gud luk.
<vinnie_> wow,, what were u thinking
<vinnie_> ?
<Guest95020> i didnt no it would delete windows :(
<neezer> Guest95020: in a terminal in ubuntu type df let us know what it says.
<Guest95020> wat?
<neezer> open a terminal in Ubuntu and type in df then press enter.
<psy0nic> if he repartitioned and formatted it doesn't matter what df will say
<psy0nic> the data will still be gone
<j_anon> guys, he doesn't know what terminal is
<vishesh> yeah, df will show mouted partions anyway
<mMezquitale> Guest95020, use pastebin to print the output of "df"
<neezer> I know, but it will tell us if that is what he did, or if there is still a chance that the partition is there, but just not reading.
<Guest95020> okay.... plz w8
<mMezquitale> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Colloguy> can scrot take a screenshot of  the frontmost window, without having to click it?
<vishesh> Guest95020: Press Alt+F2. Type gnome-terminal and press enter
<vishesh> Guest95020: Once terminal is open type sudo fdisk -l. All tell us the output
<bullgard4> 'man ps'in the section "STANDARD FORMAT SPECIFIERS" lists a table headlined "CODE HEADER DESCRIPTION" to control the output format of the ps command. When do I have to use 'CODE', and wehn do I have to use 'HEADER'?
<Guest95020> neezer: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m51690db2
<neezer> thanks vishesh...that was the one i was looking for.
<neezer> that doesn't look good guest59020
<imganquan> hi all. I use openbox WM, how to autostart the ibus(a input method) after I type "startx", I write ibus-daemon in openbox's autostart.sh, but it didn't works. any suggestion?
<Guest95020> :((
<neezer> now try what vishesh said as well....use sudo fdisk -l.
<JimmyJ> Guest95020, you're out of luck.
<neezer> it will be a bit more detailed.
<Guest95020> oh no
<Guest95020> im so dead!!!!
<mMezquitale> Guest95020, is it a desktop?  Your parents use that machine for business??
<jwx> ouch
<Guest95020> they use it for their email and stuff :(
<Guest95020> oh im so dead :(
<vinnie_> then just format the HD and shut it down and walk away and play stupid
<vinnie_> lol
<Guest95020> i am stupid and dead
<ngocthien> hi
<mMezquitale> Guest95020, if they dont use it for work then youre ok, maybe you just erased their pictures and your dad's porno but that's not a big deal, remember, you are their offspring and youll be surprised what parents would do for their children, and what they would forgive
<Guest95020> there is no way to get windows back!!?!?!?
<psy0nic> did you do a quick format or a full format?
<JimmyJ> He probably doesn't know what a format is, psy0nic.
<Guest95020> oh shit bye
<mMezquitale> Guest95020, this is a good time for you to admit it, tell them it's christmas and that you made a big huge mistake, show them how ubuntu works, maybe they'll like it, then tell them it would be really nice if you had your own computer to experiment on so you wont damage theirs
<JimmyJ> That made my night.
<vinnie_> lol
<mMezquitale> i think he was just pulling our leg though
<vinnie_> either he installed kubuntu, or he was smart enough to install konversation
<neezer> i hope so.
<vfen> anyone who can suggest my some php software? that i can install over deb/cmd
<Billiard> vfen: php software?
<vfen> some php
<joe_> like scripts?
<mMezquitale> yes but how would he know to come to the channel to ask for help though?  when I first started using linux i didnt realize there was a lot of people who would be willing to help me using IRC I mainly used forums
<vfen> ye
<Billiard> vfen: for doing what?
<vfen> editor of some kind
<joe_> editing what?
<vfen> script
<Billiard> vfen: gedit?
<vinnie_> mMezquitale: you have a point
<joe_> oh my
<Billiard> vfen: nano, vi, emacs
<vfen> ok thnx
<joe_> anyway hello, i am looking for some help with my wireless card and i have about exhausted ubuntu forums
<psy0nic> what's the issue joe?
<vinnie_> usualy anyone who installs linux, is atleast a windows power user, and would atleast know how to reinstall windows
<joe_> i have a fresh install of karmic updated everything and now i go to use my cisco aironet cb21ag pcmcia card and the default drivers do not work
<joe_> lshw tells me the card is unclaimed
<ooypp1> j #ubuntu-cn
<ooypp1> j #ubuntu-cn
<mMezquitale> vinnie_, case in point:  "Used 1, Use % 49%", impossible!
<ooypp1> join  #ubuntu-cn
<bastid_raZor> ooypp1: /join
<ooypp1> thanks
<psy0nic> you have the cardmanager working joe?  have you tried another pcmcia?
<joe_> cardmanager?
<psy0nic> pcmcia card manager
<foul_owl> recording no longer works in karmic
<foul_owl> no sound in on any channel, with any hardware setting
<joe_> i dont know what that is
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, did you experience this after upgrading from jaunty to karmic?
<foul_owl> yes
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, I suggest you search the forums or launch pad, there's a bug somewhere and most likely people are working on it, I would look on launchpad first though
<hellyes> I have a folder icon on my desktop that has a lock on it ans an "x" in the upper right corner.  I cannot delete or open it.  It says I don't have permission.  I can
<foul_owl> mMezquitale: any sort of failsafe settings?
<hellyes> I can't seem to figure out how to give myself permission
<psy0nic> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237360
<hellyes> any ideas?
<KalturaUser_rmne> hi guys. trying to install 9.10 over win7. im currently running this on wubu, but when i go in for the kill (to install the whole thing), for some reason i get caught up on page 4. It's trying to show me partitions, but it just shows me this big empty screen. I'm not quite sure what to do, and clicking next gives me an error: "No root file system is defined."
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, Ive never had that problem but I have seen people coming in every now and then, unless you luck out and someone here has had the same problem I suggest you look at launchpad and the forum first and then try the channel at another time
<IdentityOwl> me to but iam installing over a linux partion
<bullgard4> 'man ps'in the section "STANDARD FORMAT SPECIFIERS" lists a table headlined "CODE HEADER DESCRIPTION" to control the output format of the ps command. When do I have to use 'CODE', and when do I have to use 'HEADER'?
<psy0nic> you have to remove dmraid Kal
<mMezquitale> !who | psy0nic
<ubottu> psy0nic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<foul_owl> mMezquitale: thanks. I will keep looking on the internet, on launchpad, forums, and I think I will keep trying here every so often. irc has always given me tons of help
<psy0nic> KalturaUser_rmne you have to remove dmraid then rerun the installer
<KalturaUser_rmne> psy0nic: what is dmraid?
<hellyes> please help! I have a folder icon on my desktop that has a lock on it and an "x" in the upper right corner.  I cannot delete it because it says it's owner is "root". How do I change the permissions / ownership on this so I can delete it? Any ideas?
<psy0nic> the package that broke the installer
<KalturaUser_rmne> ah, alright.
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, yes, irc helps a lot except in the exceptions=bug, when I had a problem nobody knew about they kept telling me to file a bug report but I thought it was useless since most likely it would take forever to get a reply, I was wrong!!!  I got faster responses in launchpad than I do in forums LoL
<Quan-Time> hellyes: chmod
<Quan-Time> hellyes: in a term window.. "man chmod" which means "manual on chmod command"..
<foul_owl> mMezquitale: interesting. perhaps I should try that. can't tell if it's a bug or not. perhaps I will try filing a bug
<Some_Person> Why does ubuntu use pulseaudio?
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, search first, i've seen quite a few people asking the same question, most likely there's a bug reported already
<joe_> psy0nic: I'm pretty new to linux, what is that page saying "yenta_socket"?
<foul_owl> mMezquitale: searched quite a bit. nothing so far
<Some_Person> I hate it and I have a couple of things configured to use the old oss because of it
<KalturaUser_rmne> psy0nic: doing anything with dmraid just gives me back "no raid disks"
<timG4> If anyone knows how to get IP-Over-Firewire (eth1394) working, I could use some help.
<yaodong> How to use ADSL connect to net
<Some_Person> yaodong: Explain your problem
<Billiard> yaodong: can you connect to your dsl modem using an ethernet cable?
<airtonix> yaodong, 1) your adsl device is a switch? 2) do you connect to it via usb or ethernet or wifi ?
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, here's one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/445676
<airtonix> yaodong, also : which version of ubuntu are you using?
<psy0nic> <KalturaUser_rmne> run sudo apt-get remove dmraid then re-run the installer
<IdentityOwl> how do i install over an existing partition? every time i set it the way i want it(delete the partition and make a new one for the same space) and click Forward it tells me "No root file system is defined" iam stumped... anybody have any ideas?
<yaodong> V 8.04
<Some_Person> IdentityOwl: Set the partition to be "/"
<Some_Person> IdentityOwl: without the quotes
<airtonix> yaodong, and the other tow questions : 1) is adls modem also a switch? 2) how do you connect your computer to the adsl device ?
<yaodong> always the name is wrong
<IdentityOwl> k
<foul_owl> mMezquitale: Thanks! But I still have sound, just no mic in
<Some_Person> foul_owl: What's your problem?
<foul_owl> Mic in no longer works, with any hardware config
<gebrax> hi all
<yaodong> I use the pppoef software
<mMezquitale> foul_owl, you can try the forum, good night!
<Some_Person> foul_owl: I've recently had an issue with my mike in; are you by any chance using a machine with 2 inputs (perhaps a built in mic)?
<foul_owl> after upgrading to karmic from jaunty. tried 7.1+ stereo in, 5.0 + stereo in, etc, etc.
<gebrax> anybody have installed backtrack on jaunty?
<airtonix> yaodong, ok im not sure why you would be doing that with an adsl modem. any reason ?
<foul_owl> nope, just CK804 sound chipset. 7.1 sound with mic in
<gebrax> i have a problem to install backtrack4 :(
<yaodong> I have the telephone line now
<yaodong> only
<airtonix> yaodong, yes which is how adsl works.
<Some_Person> foul_owl: try using alsamixer to select the correct input device
<Troggie> Hello all. I need some help please. I downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 and my server has RAID 1 SCSI. After the final reboot of the install, the GRUB can't find a bootable hard drive. What can I do?
<yaodong> Yes , the LED is  lited
<foul_owl> Some_Person: alsamixer? not pulseaudio mixer?
<yaodong> the ADSL
<yaodong> is working!
<Some_Person> foul_owl: also, do you have your thingy set to a "duplex" in the sound preferences, hardware tab?
<airtonix> yaodong, you still haven't mentioned how you connect your computer to the adsl modem
<foul_owl> Some_Person: nothing says anything about duplex anywhere
<gebrax> help me:(
<yaodong> net cable
<gebrax> anyone using backtrack on jaunty?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: what do you have the drop down list set to?
<airtonix> yaodong, is it providing your computer with a LAN ip via dhcp or are you setting static IP
<Billiard> gebrax: isnt backtrack its own distro?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: the thing labeled "profile"
<foul_owl> Some_Person: "Analog Surround 7.1 Output + Analog Stereo Input"
<airtonix> yaodong, are you aware of the adsl modems LAN ip ?
<joe_> yea psy0nic i followed what it said making a .conf with that stuff in it and nothing is different
<gebrax> ei im sorry, i mean metasploit hehe^_^
<hasibullah> hi
<hasibullah> how can i use scanner
<Some_Person> foul_owl: ok, and on the input tab, you have the device selected?
<Troggie> can anyone help me? : Hello all. I need some help please. I downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 and my server has RAID 1 SCSI. After the final reboot of the install, the GRUB can't find a bootable hard drive. What can I do?
<foul_owl> Some_Person: I have "Analog Microphone / Microphone 1" selected
<Some_Person> foul_owl: is that the only thing in the list by any chance?
<joe_> troggie did you update your GRUB after install?
<xfact> I have 2 sound line in jack, one for my sub woofer and one for headphone, but ubuntu cannot recognise my second jack, is there any software to help it...?
<foul_owl> Some_Person: No, there is Microphone 2, Line in, Analog Input, and Video.
<foul_owl> Some_Person: I have tried all of those
<Troggie> joe_, i cant get into the system. Cant find the boot device
<Troggie> joe_, its a fresh install aswell
<hasibullah> how can i use scanner the ubuntu can't get it
<foul_owl> in every combination with every hardware combination
<xfact> anybody can help me, I am running out of sound...Repeat: ﻿I have 2 sound line in jack, one for my sub woofer and one for headphone, but ubuntu cannot recognise my second jack, is there any software to help it...?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: Go to the alsamixer (remember, pulse runs on alsa), and try fiddling with the various input sources there
<Billiard> hasibullah: which scanner do you have?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: in particular, the "digital input source"
<yaodong>  Is the adsl modems LAN ip  can be setted by me ?
<hasibullah> it is plustek optical slim m12
<foul_owl> Some_Person: I don't know how to use alsamixer. You mean the util that looks like it was written in ncurses?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: yes
<foul_owl> Some_Person: arrow keys to use?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: yes
<Troggie> joe_, what could be the problem?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: scroll over to digital input source, and try setting it to "Analog I"
<gebrax> anyone using metasploit?:)
<Some_Person> use the up arrow to change that setting
<xfact> ﻿I have 2 sound line in jack, one for my sub woofer and one for headphone, but ubuntu cannot recognise my second jack, is there any software to help it...? anybody know the solution?
<Some_Person> xfact: You use a line in for headphones?
<xfact> sorry Line out
<foul_owl> Some_Person: There are a ton of things in the alsa mixer, but no channel with the words digital anywhere
<xfact> 2 line out 1 for headphone and one for sub woofer
<foul_owl> Some_Person: there is "IEC958 playback"
<xfact> i need help badly...
<Some_Person> foul_owl: No, that's not it
<Billiard> hasibullah: what happens when you run the command "sudo scanimage -L"
<Some_Person> foul_owl: You scrolled to the right and saw no sort of input source changer?
<foul_owl> Some_Person: Yeah, digital input is not anywhere in there, nothing close really. There are "Mic" and "Mic select" channels
<datz> what will happen if one attemps to install 64 bit OS on a 32 bit system?
<foul_owl> but "Mic" is up at about 65 and mic select is "mic 1"
<Billiard> datz: wont boot
<Some_Person> datz: it won't work
<datz> Billiard: but will install?
<Billiard> datz: the live cd wont
<hasibullah> [gt68xx] Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/cism216.fw'): No such file or directory
<hasibullah> it says [gt68xx] Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/cism216.fw'): No such file or directory
<Some_Person> foul_owl: try changing the mic select
<datz> I see, I wonder if my system is not 64bit capable...
<datz> should be
<Billiard> datz: the x64 live cd wont boot on a non 64bit system
<APERSON> datz, what kind of cpu do you have?
<flexible> hey, i'm having issues with my laptop not coming off standby or suspend
<foul_owl> Some_Person: No effect. I don't have to restart gnome-sound-recorder every time I make changes to the sound settings do i?
<flexible> it just sits there with a black screen, not doing anything and i have to reset it
<datz> APERSON: it is a P4, but it should be capable I think
<Some_Person> foul_owl: I'm not sure. I do know you have to quit alsamixer though
<Some_Person> at least i do for the input settings
<Some_Person> no, wait, nevermind, you don't have to quit alsamixer
<foul_owl> Some_Person: Hmmm. perhaps that could be the issue. It's hard to tell what has to be "refreshed" so to speak
<APERSON> datz, no
<Troggie> Can anyone help me please:
<Troggie> Hello all. I need some help please. I downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 and my server has RAID 1 SCSI. After the final reboot of the install, the GRUB can't find a bootable hard drive. What can I do?
<APERSON> datz, sorry :/
<mota_> hi
<mota_> I am new to ubuntu
<porKI> I didnt created SWAP partition during installation coz i have  2.5GB ddr ram .Is it ok ?
<Billiard> hasibullah: googling im reading that putting this file in "/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/" will make the scanner work http://gkall.hobby.nl/cism216.fw
<mota_> can someone please help me activate my wireless card ?
<Billiard> porKI: you wont be able to hibernate without a swap partition
<mota_> I already downloaded ndswrapper
<foul_owl> Some_Person: No good, still no werk
<gaelfx> porKI: depends what you're doing, it should be able to function, but maybe not do all the things you expect it to do
<datz> APERSON: thought I read differently, but I'll have to check
<porKI> it seems that ubuntu is running slow :-(
<mota_> can someone please help me ? please :)
<gaelfx> porKI: is there any special reason you didn't make a swap?
<Some_Person> foul_owl: Well, I'm not that experienced with these sorts of issues, so I don't know what more to say. You'll have to find someone else
<Snares> mota_: What is your problem?
<APERSON> datz, if it's dual core, yes, but a p4 isn't dual core
<Some_Person> !ask | mota_
<ubottu> mota_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobi-sheep> porKI: I have 3G Ram and I didn't use SWAP either. How fast is your processor? I have 2.6 Ghz and things seems to be smooth for me.
<Snares> Ubuntu runs fine on an Atom :P
<foul_owl> Some_Person: Thanks for the help!! I appreciate it :)
<mota_> I am trying to connect to the internet wireless but I somehow cant :/ I downloaded ndswrapper and it still wont work ...
<datz> APERSON: I think it is the Pentium Prescott 506
<porKI> ohhk , then it is my processor but xp runs fast as compare to ubuntu
<Snares> mota_: Is there encryption on the connection?
<mota_> thats like the wep key right ?
<Billiard> mota_: did you install your drivers?
<Snares> mota_: Yes.
<gaelfx> I want to find a decent blu-ray burner for a new compy I'm building, does anyone know of any compatibility lists that actually have relevant information on this topic? I've tried googling, but I get a bunch of crappy websites
<mota_> cus if it is I already put it in and it still doesnt work :/
<Snares> mota_: But you shouldn't be using WEP :P
<datz> APERSON: It might just be the 505
<mobi-sheep> porKI: If you think you have a slow laptop, you could try Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<mota_> hmm
<Snares> mota_: What do you mean by "it still doesn't work"?
<mota_> driver ?
<mota_> like it wont connect
<APERSON> datz, are you on a linux distro?
<Snares> mota_: Does it attempt to connect? Is there an error message?
<datz> APERSON: yes
<mota_> no it doesnt even show
<gaelfx> mota_: simply downloading ndiswrapper isn't enough, you need to use it to install the correct driver for your wireless card
<APERSON> datz, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mota_> like there is no option for wireless
<datz> APERSON: I did check, didn't see any 64 :(
<porKI> mobi-sheep but why xp runs fast ?
<mota_> how do I do that ?
<Snares> mota_: Ah. Yeah then it's a driver like gaelfx said :D
<datz> APERSON: I guess I must have the 505
<mota_> cus I did it with my other computer and it worked fine and on this one it wont work :/
<APERSON> datz, that'll tell you what model you have
<gaelfx> mota_: do you know what terminal is?
<mobi-sheep> porKI: Maybe because you turned off SWAP.  XP use paging file (which is similar0.
<mota_> yes
<mota_> i do know what terminal is
<porKI> how to enable swap then ?
<datz> APERSON: the 506 has EM64T
<gaelfx> mota_: when you type 'lspci' does it list your wireless card?
<Billiard> porKI: what is slow? did you check what is using your cpu the most?
<mota_> hmm i dont know hold on
<APERSON> datz, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<Some_Person> mota_: Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers. See if anything for your wifi is listed there
<Billiard> porKI: you can add a swap file or create a swap parition which might require partition resizing
<datz> APERSON: http://pastebin.com/m20533e3f
<porKI> Billiard , from where should i create swap partition and what size of partition , my ram is 2.5gb
<APERSON> datz, nope, no 64 :/
<mota_> ok I typed the code on terminal and it said a bunch of stuff i dont understand an on hardware drivers it doesnt list anything at all :/
<gaelfx> porKI: if you still have the install CD, you should be able to resize the partition using that in Live mode, though you may have to add the partition editor to the software
<datz> APERSON: ah, that would explain the failed installs
<gaelfx> mota_: can you pastebin the output of lspci for us?
<mota_> yes
<APERSON> datz, do you have a particular reason for wanting x64?
<datz> APERSON: All this time I thought I had the 506
<Billiard> porKI: you should check what process is using your cpu the most, maybe you didnt enable your video drivers?
<mota_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 81)
<mota_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
<mota_> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
<mota_> 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<mota_> 00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)
<FloodBot2> mota_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mota_> 00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)
<APERSON> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Snares> That wasn't a pastebin... lol
<porKI> Billiard video drivers are enabled
<porKI> and updated also
<datz> APERSON: not really, going to do a fresh install, thought I'd go for 64 bit this time
<Snares> ooooo!
<datz> APERSON: seems to run well on my other system
<mota_> o no did I get banned ?
<gaelfx> mota_: sorry, that was my fault a little bit, I should have been clearer about using pastebin
<datz> but that is a quad core
<APERSON> datz, it runs well on my end as well, but I have 4GB of ram to use and I do lots of media encoding
<gaelfx> mota_: no, but you need to use pastebin to post long messages like that
 * Snares points mota_ to http://pastebin.com
<mota_> o ok
<mota_> i already have it up do I just link you to it ?
<Snares> mota_: Yes.
<datz> APERSON: yea, only 2GB on the P4 system, would be fine I bet.  4GB DDR2 on new sys too. :)
<mota_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346851/
<mota_> ok
<Snares> mota_: Is this an onboard wireless controller or a PCI slot?
<datz> APERSON: well, looks like P4's have only one or two models with 64bit support
<mota_> pci slot
<gaelfx> mota_: do you know what brand the card is?
<mota_> it works fine on windows though i dont know why it doesnt on ubuntu :/
<Snares> mota_: I would guess you might need to pull it out and write down the card model, manufacturer, name, etc.
<mota_> yea
<Snares> mota_: Boot into windows and write down the hardware info on it.
<mota_> linksys
<Snares> mota_: Do you know the model name?
<mota_> umm hold on i think i can get that info
<Some_Person> Honestly I think pulseaudio is a pile of crap
<timG4> Anyone familiar with IP-Over-Firewire? I'd like to get it working on Jaunty.
<Some_Person> I have a couple of things configured to bypass it and use oss instead because of it, although that makes it take control of the sound card
<mota_> yea its wmp54gs
<Snares> mota_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381594
<Snares> mota_: BTW, google is your friend :D
<gaelfx> mota_: it looks like you need broadcom drivers for that
<igsen> Two different physical hard disks.One with ubuntu installed the other windows xp. How to configure startup so I can choose what OS to use?
<Snares> What the heck? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080714104717AAgFEMr "Since it was designed only for Windows, Linux & Mac, ubuntu is sill a lili behind in being up to date." Noob alert?
<mota_> where do i download the driver for my card ? and where do I get broadcom driver ?
<mota_> btw I have the cd with me
<Snares> mota_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381594
<Psinetic> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, I'm trying to convert to Ubuntu CE. Everytime I try to convert to it, i'm confronted with an error about wine or something. Can someone assist please?
<insmod> <igsen>edit grub
<Snares> mota_: Read the link.
<Snares> mota_: It explains it.
<mota_> hmm ok
<mota_> thanx :D
<igsen> insmod: Please tell  more...
<mota_> thank you gaelfx and snares :)
<Snares> np
<gaelfx> mota_: not a problem, that's what this channel is for
<Psinetic> here's the error i'm recieving:
<Psinetic> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psinetic>   ubuntu-ce: Depends: wine-christian-repos but it is not going to be installed
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insmod> <igsen> nothing to tell just edit the grub entry - there are gui that do it or use a text editor
<Some_Person> Snares: Noob alert indeed. Anyone who doesn't know ubuntu=linux is a big noob
<DaZ> ubuntu=winux
<Snares> Some_Person: No kidding, I mean, what the heck.
<Snares> DaZ: Well if you are of that opinion, then why are you in this channel?
<timG4> Anyone know how to configure IP-Over-Firewire (eth1394)? I haven't gotten even a bite on this in hours.
<kuttans> Daz: not exactly like that. there are lot of things where both are diff
<airtonix> Some_Person, you can uninstall pulse-audio if you want...
<Snares> kuttans: It is all, completely, and totally different. If you want to say GTK=Windows, go ahead.
<Snares> kuttans: But Ubuntu is not Windows, or even close :P
<Snares> That's like saying Mac is Windows.
<kuttans> Daz:have you ever come across a os named linspire which was named as lindows previously
<Some_Person> airtonix: I can do that, but I'd be left without a gnome-panel icon and my multimedia keys would be broken, due to karmic's overly tight pulseaudio integration
<DaZ> Snares: to protect people from ubuntu users advice :3
<hasibullah> how can i use my scanner
<airtonix> Some_Person, you can take care of the multimedia keys in another way
<kuttans> Snares: sure i agree with that by all means
<Some_Person> airtonix: How?
<Snares> DaZ: Why don't you just leave and stop bashing Ubuntu then. I don't think you really need to protect anyone.
<kuttans> hasibullah: use sane and saned for that
<airtonix> Some_Person, there is a few programs in the repos i believe that let you tie commands to special keys
<Some_Person> airtonix: Ok, and the panel icon?
<Psinetic> DaZ, Snares, might be best if you guys took this to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Snares> Psinetic: Good idea.
<kuttans> DaZ: you completely misunderstood ubuntu i guess, go back to basics pls
<airtonix> Some_Person, you want a tray icon to control OSS ?
<Some_Person> airtonix: No, alsa without pulse
<airtonix> Some_Person, ok, are you familar with alltray ?
<Some_Person> airtonix: no
<Psinetic> does anyone in here know anything about this error I'm getting on converting ubuntu 9.10 64bit to Ubuntu CE: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psinetic>   ubuntu-ce: Depends: wine-christian-repos but it is not going to be installed
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<insmod> <Some_Person>alsa-oss
<airtonix> !info alltray | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<DaZ> kuttans: explain it to me, then <:
<DaZ> or at least point me in the right directions.
<airtonix> Some_Person, idea is to have this run on login : alltray gnome-alsamixer
<kuttans> DaZ: there is a website dedicated to do this i hope, pls google it
<Some_Person> airtonix: I'd lose the handy drop down menu, but I think I can live without
<airtonix> !info gnome-alsamixer | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Psinetic> DaZ, do you have a technical support question regarding Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> airtonix: Can you suggest a package for the multimedia keys?
<kuttans> DaZ: ubuntu's ideology is something far ahead from technology. so please checkout there for that not here
<airtonix> Some_Person, yes but its as close as you get to intrepid or hardy i think
<airtonix> Some_Person, i did see one the other day, i;d have to search apt-cache again
 * DaZ meh.s and drops the topic
<mobi-sheep> Cat fights with yard balls! O.o
<Psinetic> DaZ, thank you.
<DaZ> <3
<hasibullah> how should i use sane or saned
<hasibullah> for my scanner
<airtonix> Some_Person, what are you using as key commands currently ? just volume up and down ?
<Psinetic> does anyone in here know anything about this error I'm getting on converting ubuntu 9.10 64bit to Ubuntu CE: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psinetic>   ubuntu-ce: Depends: wine-christian-repos but it is not going to be installed
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<insmod> <hasibullah>xsane - there is also a plugin in gimp
<kuttans> connect your scanner and start sane - its having a good gui to guide you through : hasibullah
<Some_Person> airtonix: Up, down, and mute. The other buttons I don't care about
<airtonix> Some_Person, ok this page is good for reference later on : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<kuttans> Xsane-image scanner is a program which will search for connected scan device and let you know what to do then: hasibullah
<airtonix> Some_Person, this page also (regardless of its 2005 date ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<hasibullah> <kuttans> ok thank you very much  now i need to install that yes
<Some_Person> airtonix: Well I need to be able to set custom commands to those keys
<kuttans> hasibullah: use synaptic for installing those programs. It is the easy and best way
<Some_Person> airtonix: The keyboard shortcuts thing only lets you set various commands to keys
<airtonix> Some_Person, yes, so then you need to use the alsamixer cli to make those changes
<airtonix> Some_Person, you can run bash scripts too
<Some_Person> that will probably work then
<Some_Person> thank you very much
<hasibullah> how can i use synaptic
<airtonix> Some_Person, do you have amixer installed ?
<Some_Person> airtonix: yes
<chilli0> How is it possable to make apache2 run under a user and not www-data
<airtonix> Some_Person, that is the program you'll be using to modif yyour volume then
<DaZ> chilli0: httpd.conf
<usuario-master> bueno me voy
<chilli0> DaZ,  Elaborate please =P
<hasibullah> Kuttans: HOw can i use synaptic
<airtonix> Some_Person, on a passing note : ubuntu karmic was released with an improperly configured pulse audio... hopefully next release it will be done properly.
<airtonix> chilli0, why would you want to do that ?
<Some_Person> airtonix: How is it improperly configured?
<DaZ> chilli0: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Looks like my GRUB is broken on Ubuntu 9.10. It was freshly installed, so it is GRUB2, not GRUB1. The display message is something like "out of disk, press any key to proceed". How do I fix this?
<DaZ> and you can change group and user there
<chilli0> airtonix, Making a program to control my computer
<chilli0> DaZ,  Yes But What about it ?
<airtonix> Some_Person, im not entirely sure but it is what others (who are more knowledgeable about pulse ) tell me.
<DaZ> chilli0: what about it? :f
<DaZ> edit it.
<chilli0> DaZ, To say what
<Some_Person> Karmic's tight integration with pulseaudio is appaling to me
<chilli0> DaZ, Do you know what I want to do
<mobi-sheep> Some_Person: Try padevchooser if you haven't.
<Some_Person> mobi-sheep: I have
<airtonix> chilli0, DaZ means that the file indicated is where apache determines what user it should use to operate under.
<DaZ> chilli0: something you shouldn't [;
<chilli0> airtonix,  In what part ?
<airtonix> chilli0, it will be fairly obvious once you open the file... (it is excessively commented )
<Some_Person> The sound preferences before karmic let you choose your sound system. Karmic forces pulseaudio on you unless you work around it
<chilli0> airtonix,  Nop because that file is blonk
<hasibullah> how to use synaptic
<chilli0> airtonix,  Nop because that file is blank *
<mota_> quick question how do I extract with wine ? does anyone know ?
<airtonix> then something is not right or you are not using a proper apache install ( at least not from ubuntu repo) because mine is chock block full of settings and text
<DaZ> mota_: extract what?
<airtonix> mota_, extract with wine? you mean use a windows archive program on a compressed file ?
<mota_> linksys drive
<mota_> its in .zip and I need to open it
<Some_Person> Why is the ubuntu team forcing pulseaudio on us anyway?
<DaZ> chilli0: so it's either wrong file or you don't have apache [;
<airtonix> mota_, you don't need wine for that
<chilli0> DaZ,  I do
<chilli0> It was set up for vms
<kuttans> ilembitov : keep pressing shift key while the computer is booting you will get the grub menu and from there you can press e and can edit the boot configuration
<chilli0> But im removing and reinstallin
<hasibullah> how to use scanner
<mota_> airtonix this is telling me I do need it
<airtonix> mota_, assuming you are using ubuntu and gnome, you right click on the zip file and select extract here
<mota_> airtonix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381594
<APERSON> Some_Person, gstreamer-properties
<bullgard4> 'man ps'in the section "STANDARD FORMAT SPECIFIERS" lists a table headlined "CODE HEADER DESCRIPTION" to control the output format of the ps command. When do I have to use 'CODE', and when do I have to use 'HEADER'?
<DaZ> mota_: wine file.exe
<mota_> ok once I have it extracted how do I get it to ork ?
<airtonix> mota_, if the exe is just a self extracting archive you can just use the mthod i mentioned
<kuttans> hasibullah: synaptic is under system->administration -> synaptic package manager
<mota_> daz where do I type that in ?
<mota_> daz terminal ?
<DaZ> eh
<mota_> airtonix how come it wont work ? im sorry this is my first day on ubuntu :/
<kuttans> bullgard4 : check how the system monitor shows the processes then you will come to know when to use both of them
<DaZ> mota_: i think it'll be more comfortable for you if you just double click the exe [;
<APERSON> DaZ, I believe one still has to right click>open with wine
<DaZ> mota_: anyway, this thread is three years old
<airtonix> 2.6 really
<DaZ> APERSON: clicking works for me
<mota_> daz but where is the .exe ? it ends with .bin
<airtonix> DaZ, maybe you already set exe file types to open with wine
<mota_> daz my computer is really old ... :/
<APERSON> DaZ, it always wants to open it up as an archive... hmm
<airtonix> DaZ, (its not setup like that by default)
<DaZ> airtonix: i ubuntu developers are capable of doing it default [;
<airtonix> APERSON, right click the exe, properties > open with tab change it to the wine entry
<DaZ> whatever. mota_ doesn't matter, the driver is in the kernel imo
<bullgard4> kuttans: Your answer is wrong. I am used to use system monitor. It is unrelated to the question which I have put.
<APERSON> airtonix, I'll have to do that sometime.  I don't run windows programs much so I always forget to futz with it :)
<mota_> where is that ?
<airtonix> APERSON, yeah that tab on a file properites box is often over looked for many associations
<mota_> i keep right clicking and "open with wine" or something like that and nothing happens :/
<kuttans> bullgard4: the system monitor is almost based on the principle of ps command : the list and output format options are almost like selecting columns to be shown in the output of the command. if im wrong im sorry for that
<mobi-sheep> mota_: What is this .bin file?
<Daughain> mota_; .bin is a cd image file. You need to mount it before you can use it.
<airtonix> Daughain, not nessecarily.
<DaZ> Daughain: almost
<APERSON> .bin could be a binary
<mota_> how do I mount it ?
<airtonix> mota_,  you dont.
<Daughain> Linux...True.....Still adjusting...
<kuttans> bullgard4: i guess you might be knowing that unix command outputs are structured in such a way that it can be used as an input to another command, for that purpose there are lot of output modfiers .
<bullgard4> kuttans: I know that. But your message does not answer the question which I have put.
<mota_> mobi-sheep it is a driver for a linksys wireless card
<airtonix> Daughain, you're not wrong though...just in this case the bin comes from a windows driver installer thingy
<kuttans> sorry i got the question wrong i guess. let me do a small research and come back to you bullgard4
<Daughain> Kinda just sat down here, too....
<ferro> #ubuntu.es
<airtonix> mota_, so you unpacked the exe file you got from the linksys website... step one of the page you linked before...follow the rest of the page
<mota_> does any one here know how to get a linksys wmp54gs wireless card to work ?
<adante> hi guys
<adante> how do i get audio working?
<bullgard4> adante: !audio | adante
<bullgard4> !audio | adante
<ubottu> adante: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<airtonix> mota_, it might also be helpful if you gave us the exact url of the page where you downloaded the driver from
<Psinetic> can someone help me please? I'm getting an error when I upgrade: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psinetic>   ubuntu-ce: Depends: wine-christian-repos but it is not going to be installed
<Psinetic> E: Broken packages
<mota_> airtonix ok
<airtonix> mota_, also in google i typed : "ubuntu karmic WMP54GS" and got : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342611
<mota_> airtonix et al. this is the website : http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WPSM54G/download
<adante> bullgard4: is there a way that i could get sound working that doesn't involve 3 hours of work
<bullgard4> Psinetic: Most likely you will have to wait (from a few hours to a few days), then retry updating, and everything will proceed smoothly without an error.
<airtonix> mota_, you downloaded the 57mb file ?
<bullgard4> adante: It depends.
<Psinetic> bullgard4, it's been almost a month now :(
<Daughain> Psinetic; ALso, make sure you reload your sources for synaptics. I;ve run acros that a few times.
<sam_sam> i want to write a shellscript to mount partitions on startup. i wrote mount /dev/disk-x for each partition but when i run the script it gives following error:mount: can't find /dev/sda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sam_sam> any solution???
<bullgard4> Psinetic: That is too long. I would recommend to file an error report in Launchpad.
<mota_> airtonix no i downloaded the 318kb file
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: Add the mounts to /etc/fstab
<DaZ> sam_sam: why don't just use fstab?
<Psinetic> ok
<ubuntutrepxe> sam_sam: dude why not just edit /etc/fstab
<DaZ> mota_: you'd need the 50mb one
<sam_sam> can u explain a bit more ?
<airtonix> mota_, the firmware file which i assume is intended to be flashed onto the device and not used as a driver in the operating system of your computer
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: type in the following command
<ubuntutrepxe> !fstab | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaZ> mota_: but you don't need it because your device is supported by the kernel :f
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: sudo -w /etc/fstab
<BinaryMan> whoops
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<airtonix> mota_, see comment above by DaZ
<BinaryMan> I would encourage VI, but that could end up a mess.
<DaZ> bcm43xx
<airtonix> mota_, i doubt you downloaded a OS driver to be honest
<mota_> daz and airtonix thanx :)
<sam_sam> ok thank u i will try it :) god bless u
<APERSON> !fstab > sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam, please see my private message
<adante> bullgard4: i do not have a sound group, is my configuration messed up or is this documentation out of date
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: Just make a backup of fstab in case you mess it up.
<Zionist> anyone around for help on ubuntu how to?
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<fidin> how can i set up my ubuntu to run a dns server for my other local computers
<BinaryMan> sam_sam: That'll create a copy of fstab for you.
<APERSON> !anyone | Zionist
<ubottu> Zionist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<llutz> fidin: easiest: install/configure dnsmasq
<llutz> fidin: else: install/configure bind9
<Zionist> do i need to plug in my comp to modem directly via ethernet to properly get drivers
<Zionist> working on windows xp atm
<sam_sam> thanks binaryman
<airtonix> Zionist, ethernet connection is more desirable over all than usb for networking
<Zionist> but can i wirelesly find the neccesary drivers needed?
<airtonix> Zionist, magically ?
<TimbukFive> hey
<Zionist> like say right now i was to insert a cd with ubuntu loaded on it..booted and everything
<BinaryMan> Zionist: Are you having problems getting your wireless NIC working?
<TimbukFive> want to delete files that i have located before with locate
<Wakawaka> does someone have any idea why I can ping www.google.com from terminal but i can't browse from firefox? i'm running wmware in nat mode
<TimbukFive> how to do?
<Zionist> would i beable to wirelessly find a driver neccesary to be able to run windows programs
<bullgard4> adante: You need to have a 'audio' group, and pulse needs to be a member of the 'audio' group too.
<TimbukFive> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<Zionist> BinaryMan no...I haven't started anything yet because i don't want to screw anything up
<chilli0> Help lol i removed apache2 then removed the apache2 file in etc
<airtonix> TimbukFive, this is a bash question really .
<Zionist> so i'm doing whatever research i can before upgradin
<BinaryMan> Wakawaka: Applications -> System Tools -> Virtual Network Editor
<luie> hi all
<chilli0> And reinstalled the folders cameback but no files
<TimbukFive> yes it is, but maybe someone knows more :s
<luie> about what?
<airtonix> TimbukFive, they would at #bash
<luie> vmware?
<TimbukFive> about locate and deleting files that were located
<TimbukFive> ok thanks i do this
<luie> what about it?
<Wakawaka> BinaryMan what about it? like my internet connection work in terminal in ubuntu but not when in launch firefox
<airtonix> TimbukFive, there are some fairly savvy people at #bash
<Wakawaka> BinaryMan totaly stumps me what too do :(
<adante> bullgard4: lspci -V shows an Intel 82801JI audio control, kernel module snd-hda-intel, i have this module installed, aplay -l does not show any audio devices, where should i go from here?
<airtonix> !who luie
<luie> have you tried other browsers>
<airtonix> !who | luie
<luie> ?
<ubottu> luie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<luie> cool ubottu
<soreau> Wakawaka: What happens when you try to load a page in firefox?
<BinaryMan> Wakawaka: Edit your virtual network devices. Personally, I deleted all mine, then created vmnet0 as a NAT, using local DHCP, and had it pick a random subnet to use.
<BinaryMan> in my case, 172.16.101.0
<airtonix> luie, also people just ignore you if you don't prefix your messages with their name if you want them to notice.
<Wakawaka> soreau nothing it just hangs
<luie> thanks airtronix
<Wakawaka> binaryman will try that
<BinaryMan> Then in your network settings within VMWare, change your network device to 'custom' and specify /dev/vmnet0 as the device.
<soreau> Wakawaka: What do you mean hangs? Like freezes the computer?
<BinaryMan> If you're VM is still powered on, you may have to reconnect the device and request a new IP from DHCP.
<Wakawaka> soreau i mean its not giving dns error or anyhting it just; does nothing, it doesnt freeze
<soreau> Wakawaka: Does 'ping google.com' work from cli?
<Wakawaka> soreau yeah thats the weird part
<hellyes> have there been any bug fixes or updates to ubuntu 9.10 yet?  Specifically mounting a network drive from a windows 7 machine?
<soreau> Wakawaka: Have you tried a different browser to test if it's just firefox that is the problem?
<hellyes> ...ON a windows 7 machine
<insmod> question ? new to ipods not linux -- i can load songs on the new touch but it won't go past first screen
<chilli0> Help lol i removed apache2 then removed the apache2 file in etc
<chilli0> And reinstalled the folders cameback but no files
<mobi-sheep> Wakawaka: Check your /etc/resolv.conf
<soreau> mobi-sheep: If it was a nameserver issue, pinging google from cli wouldn't work either
<bullgard4> adante: Your audio configuration is messed up if '~$ aplay -l' does not show any audio devices. Did you check the audio group (what I advised you earlier)?
<adante> bullgard4: yes, i agree my audio configuration is messed up, yes, i am now a member of the audio group
<bullgard4> s/what/which/
<luie> chilli apt-get remove --purge apache2
<mota_> Hi can some one please help me how to enable and activate my wireless device plz :)
<luie> mota
<chilli0> luie,  Yep done
<luie> mota:what is it you need exactly
<APERSON> luie, can't one just apt-get purge apache2 ?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone how to set nvidia setting manually ? my refresh rate resolution keep on reset back to auto
<luie> aperson
<llutz> APERSON: you can
<luie> yes you can
<mota_> luie I need to get my wireless card working Im on the last step maybe, this is the link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381594
<luie> aperson it removes all the conf files
<duffydack> I need a tool to monitor cpu stuff, like how many cores in use and which core is used by what program..if its possible.  I just wanna check my i7 quadcore, and its supposedly "speed boost" from 1.6 to 2.8 when only using 1 core
<APERSON> luie, I know, I just don't see why people use apt-get remove --purge :)
<chilli0> luie,  What do i do now ?
<bullgard4> adante: If you have changed you audio configuration just now: May be logging out and logging in may help.
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<luie> this is chaotic
<mobi-sheep> duffydack: System --> Admin --> System Monitor
<luie> htop
<duffydack> mobi-sheep, doesnt tell me hardly anything im afraid...
<luie> duffy
<luie> htop
<chilli0> Help please I have 2 issues
<duffydack> I will try htop
<adante> bullgard4: i have not changed anything
<luie> chili0
<chilli0> This comes up all the time when I use apt-get install http://pastebin.com/f38a98956
<chilli0> luie,  Yes
<bondhead> hi
<luie> chilli0 I can give you the files
<ubuntunewbie> anyone how to set nvidia setting manually ? my refresh rate resolution keep on reset back to auto
<om26er> !hi | bondhead
<ubottu> bondhead: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mota_> hi has anyone ever tried to add a driver with wine / windows wireless drivers ?
<luie> chilli0 tar them and send you an email
<insmod> <ubuntunewbie>edit xorg
<luie> chilli you would have to modifu it
<ubuntunewbie> insmod: xorg is empty
<chilli0> luie,  Why dont they all show up thoe ?
<om26er> chilli0, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Wakawaka> binaryman btw i'm running wireless if it matters..
<luie> ubuntunewbie is it nviidia you have?
<insmod> <ubuntunewbie>just write one
<kajo> hey, I have a Dell 640, and all of a sudden last night I started hearing this awful grinding noise. At first I thought it was my old DVD drive, so I removed it because the noise was awful. Sound continued, and I was really afraid for a short time it was my hard drive. So I turned it off, turned it on, and immedietly the sound returned. Tried moving the laptop around, getting clues, unplugging, removing battery... I am 99% sure now, though,
<kajo> that this is the fan. WTF happened, and what can I do to fix this? Google doesn't show anything that seems to really hit the spot. Running it now, btw, for a long period of time (I have a pentium 4m processor, which can get hot) will cause auto-shutdown from the heat sensor now.
<chilli0> om26er,  I think that theres an issue there
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/ma2fad2c
<om26er> !language | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chilli0> I wanna fix what ever its saying is broken
<luie> chilli0
<kajo> didn't realize wt* was unacceptable. I'll take note.
<luie> do a locata apache2
<luie> chilliand remove all files
<bullgard4> adante: Did you check that pulse is a member of the 'audio' group too?
<om26er> chilli0, disable all ppa's in software sources and then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntunewbie> insmod: luie : just went to /var/log but there are xorg1 to 5 and xorg.failafe.log
<adante> bullgard4: yes
<luie> ubuntu newbis
<luie> is it nvidia?
<luie> ubuntunewbie
<ubuntunewbie>  luie: yes
<luie> truy this
<ubuntunewbie>  luie: ok
<BinaryMan> did someone call me?
<luie> nvidia-xconfig
<kajo> luie did.
<luie> it recreates the Xorg.conf
<chilli0> om26er, So all of the Other softwear ?
<Daughain> Ok, anyone got some ideas as to what codecs or plugins I need to watch dvd's on movieplayer? Already installed good and ugly.
<om26er> chilli0, disable ppa's
<MenZa> luie: Not unless you run it with gksu first, though.
<chilli0> om26er,  Where is that ?
<MenZa> !medibuntu | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bullgard4> adante: There is no way for you to get sound working that doesn't involve 3 hours of work.
<om26er> chilli0, system>>administration>>software sources
<adante> bullgard4: ok thanks for your help
<chilli0> om26er,  I xnow
<chilli0> Where is the ppa part?
<ubuntunewbie>  luie: where can I find  nvidia-xconfig fike ?
<ubuntunewbie>  luie: where can I find  nvidia-xconfig file ?
<om26er> chilli0, go to other software tab and untick all
<chilli0> om26er,  Done
<luie> chilli
<chilli0> And still same thing
<Wakawaka> soreau only ping seems too work, i can't use apt-get install lynx
<luie> after purging apache try sudo apt-get autoremove
<luie> apache2 is a metapackage
<om26er> chilli0, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> Wakawaka: What nameserver do you have set in /etc/resolv.conf?
<llutz> Wakawaka: do you have to use a proxy for web-access?
<Daughain> MenZa; Lets try t this way. I watched this dvd in Jaunty with no issues, I did a fresh install of Karmic, and now it wont play.
<duffydack> judging by htop, seems to be using a little bit of cpu for each core (8 cores displayed due to HT of each core)...thought it would use 1for 1 app etc..
<luie> chilli0 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-913605.html
<MenZa> Daughain: Have you setup Medibuntu and downloaded libdvdcss2?
<Troggie> Hi can anyone help me. I downloaded and installed a fresh installtion of Ubuntu 9.10 on my RAID 1 SCSI config but GRUB can't find a boot device (Waited too long)???
<Wakawaka> llutz my setup is this; I run windows 7 and vmware ubuntu; I then connect wireless too routher
<luie> chilli therea re a lot of programs inside an apache2 install
<llutz> Wakawaka: do you have to use a proxy for web-access?
<hasibullah> how to install the driver of a scanner
<Wakawaka> llutz no
<Daughain> MenZa; Nope...Lemme try it. =)
<petsounds> hi, does anybody here notice slow connections to Launchpad?
<luie> chilli0 did u get it
<luie> ?
<Circs> I want to install a program, but it says that it does not support my computer type (lpia) what can i do?
<om26er> chilli0, did you installed any packages by your own?
<om26er> chilli0, .deb files?
<LordHawke13> Hi peoplez. I have a problem with VLC.
<LordHawke13> I got a Logitech C250 Webcam for Christmas.
<LordHawke13> It has a built-in Mic.
<bullgard4> LordHawke13: I have a problem with gvfs.
<luie> chilli0 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-913605.html
<soreau> Wakawaka: So you are running ubuntu in a vm with the host of windoze?
<LordHawke13> The mic is responsive to the sound preferences hardware selector and to quick video capture for YouTube.
<Wakawaka> soreau hang on trying too get it work again; i dont have anything in resolv.conf now..
<luie> ubuntu newbie do it from the cli
<Wakawaka> soreau correct
<LordHawke13> VLC captures video perfectly from it but it will not capture the sound.
<luie> waka
<soreau> Wakawaka: Well I wont help you anymore then
<LordHawke13> Anybody have any ideas?
<luie> have you checked if your browser is in offline mode?
<timG4> Can anyone walk me through enabling IP-Over-Firewire (eth1394) in Jaunty?
<hasibullah> what to install to play all kind of songs (all formats)
<luie> waka I know it sounds silly
<Wakawaka> luie its not
<hasibullah> that should support all format songs
<luie> waka what do you have iin /etc/resolv.conf?
<Wakawaka> now i have...
<luie> waka you say you can ping google
<Wakawaka> yeah
<Wakawaka> trouble pasting my results here, hang on
<luie> waka
<luie> do you have a router?
<luie> are you thru NAT?
<Wakawaka> luie yeah i'm through nat and yeah ig ot routher
<Troggie> Hi can anyone help me. I downloaded and installed a fresh installtion of Ubuntu 9.10 on my RAID 1 SCSI config but GRUB can't find a boot device (Waited too long) Any ideas?
<Wakawaka> luie the dns is my gateway
<luie> waka
<Wakawaka> luie i mean gateway
<luie> try a local dns
<hasibullah> hello any one to help
<Wakawaka> luieie i mean nameserver
<luie> waka try 4.2.2..1
<luie> nameserver 4.2.2.1
<luie> waka do you use the network manager or manual?
<luie> waka is it gnome?
<luie> waka I removed my network manager and just set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<Daughain> ManZa; Thanks. That should do it.
<Daughain> MenZa, even.
<Wakawaka> luie yeah its gnome.. u run vmware?
<MenZa> Daughain: Lovely. Welcome :)
<hasibullah> hey how to install skype in my matchine
<LordHawke13> VLC is the only thing that won't capture sound from the built-in mic on my Webcam but everything else will. Please help!
<luie> waka no i run virtualbox
<BinaryMan> I have to drie home now. Any last minute connections?
<BinaryMan> erm, questions.
<Daughain> Will kubuntu support a VM?
<Circs> I cannot install a program on my netbook because it is i386. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<Wakawaka> luie u run NAT or bridgemode?
<luie> waka
<luie> bridge mode
<luie> so it  gets an IP from my router
<Wakawaka> luie hmm i know bridge not possible for me, cause wireless
<luie> waka it is possible
<luie> it is just a NIC
<Wakawaka> luie the wireless card do not send out foreign mac address?
<luie> waka should
<luie> same as a regular card
<luie> anyways
<luie> it should not matter
<Wakawaka> k
<luie> waka
<luie> has it all started after vmware?
<Wakawaka> yeah ofcourse, its something with vmware and ubuntu my internet works fine
<chilli0_> Whats wrong here ? http://pastebin.com/m904fa85
<luie> chilli did u check the link I gave you?
<chilli0_> luie, Yes
<luie> and?
<chilli0_> I get that error
<n00p> what filesystems in the desktop ubuntu installation support compression?
<luie> chillitry to addapt it to your case
<luie> do
<luie> dpkg -l | grep .....
<chilli0_> luie,  Im not asking about that
<chilli0_> That wont work
<chilli0_> Untill i can fix this error
<hasibullah> luie:what to install plugins for different format songs
<chilli0_> http://pastebin.com/m904fa85
<Daughain> MenZa; Ok, tell me what I missed.....I setup medibuntu and installed libdvdcss2, still no movie. Used the link ya gave me, and followed the dirs there to add the repository and keyring, then added libdvdcss2 via synaptics....No issues on install. Any ideaS?
<luie> k good night all
<MenZa> Daughain: Hmm, I'm not sure -- I don't watch DVDs on my computer.
<MenZa> !dvd | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kajo> ridiculous fan noise on a older dell laptop.... any advice?
<MenZa> Read that stuff ^
<luie> kajo take it back
<MenZa> kajo: Try asking in ##hardware. It's offtopic for this channel.
<kajo> ridiculous as in "grinding", out of nowhere.
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: Try "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<kajo> thanks, menza, didn't know.
<luie> kajo that is a hardware issue
<Circs> MenZa, Could be S/W related
<Daughain> mobi-sheep,  Thanks.
<MenZa> Circs: That /is/ true. Unlikely, however.
<MenZa> (Although I fully acknowledge your argument)
<chilli0_> Whats wrong here ? http://pastebin.com/m904fa85
<Circs> MenZa, Wanna give me a hand, it's something that is certain ubuntu S/W related and easy, my brain is just full of failure right now
<MenZa> Circs: What, kajo's problem?
<Daughain> kajo That sounds like bearings going bad.
<Circs> MenZa, Nope, my problem.
<MenZa> Circs: I don't even know what it is. Go on?
<ubuntunewbie>  luie: where can I find  nvidia-xconfig file ?
<MenZa> ubuntunewbie: It's a program. It comes with restricted NVIDIA drivers.
<MenZa> !nvidia > ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie, please see my private message
<ubuntar> chilli0_: a2dismod: not found < may be you already removed it?
<Circs> MenZa, I'm trying to get zsnes on my netbook, it gives me the whole "Your computer cannot install this" blah blah (lpia) bit how do I rectify this?
<usamahashimi> hi
<chilli0_> ubuntar,  I did remove the file , but how can i remove the pakage
<usamahashimi> how can i access my ubuntu 9.10 from windows xp?
<ubuntar> chilli0_: install again and try
<MenZa> Circs: By downloading an lpia binary, or compiling from source I guess.
<MenZa> usamahashimi: What does that mean?
<Daughain> mobi-sheep,  Do I need to reboot the system after?? I'm still getting a 'no plugins' \error.
<chilli0_> ubuntar,  Reinstall you mean. and i did try
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: Plugins for what?
<MenZa> Circs: Oh wait, it's not a standalone architecture.
<MenZa> Circs: That's weird. It beats me. :\
<Daughain> mobi-sheep, No clue. thats all movie player says.
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: Restart the movie player.
<ubuntar> chilli0_: script trying to remove something doesn't exist,so install it again and try not to delete without script
<usamahashimi> MenZa: ubuntu filesystem is ext4 and obviously not showing in XP so i am looking for some software to access that ext4 drive from windows xp
<Circs> MenZa, I really thought this was going to be easy. My netbook CAN run i386 code
<MenZa> usamahashimi: You can't.
<MenZa> usamahashimi: Sorry :(
<Daughain> I have repeatedfly......Unless it isn't closing properly....
<MenZa> usamahashimi: There are ext2 drivers which, to an extent, work with ext3 filesystems, but trying it with ext4 might blow up your filesystem, and I wouldn't recommend it.
<Circs> maybe there's some force option
<usamahashimi> MenZa: ext2ifs can access ext3 but it is not accessing ext4
<MenZa> usamahashimi: Mhm.
<Daughain> mobi-sheep, I close out after every try. Still no luck.
<kheera> usamahashimi: you can create a new partition on your drive for a filesystem that ubuntu and xp can share, then move your /home folder onto the new partition.
<kisuke> how would one change the ubuntu logon screen
<Circs> MenZa, This is appalling
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: What media player? VLC?
<Circs> MenZa, /me attacks intel with a rusty chainsaw
<mobi-sheep> Circs: You could try "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packageName.deb"
<ubuntar> chilli0_: find what is a2dismod and why script cannot delete it
<Circs> mobi-sheep, Weee
<MenZa> Circs: I apologise for not knowing that :<
<Daughain> mobi-sheep, applications/sound&video/Movie Player    Thats all I know.
<MenZa> kisuke: One wouldn't.
<usamahashimi> kheera: i want to copy some data from my home dir to xp without rebooting xp
<MenZa> usamahashimi: Sounds like you're out of luck :(
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: Run in the terminal "sudo aptitude install vlc" and check again in Apps --> Sounds & Videos again.
<chilli0_> ubuntar, This is annoying me so much
 * mobi-sheep does not need to say again twice. :<
<Daughain> Ok,,,
<Circs> could someone tell me what the package name of zsnes is?
<MenZa> !find zsnes
<ubottu> Found: zsnes
<MenZa> Circs: zsnes.
<kisuke> MenZa: why not? ye drums are starting to get annoying
<MenZa> :p
<Circs> Hmmm
<Circs> Doom is imminent
<kheera> usamahashimi: how much data?  you could email it to yourself if small, or put it on a thumb drive.
<MenZa> kisuke: Oh, the /sound/?
<MenZa> kheera: That would still require a reboot :p
<kheera> oooh. hes in xp now.
<MenZa> kheera: aaaye.
<Daughain> mobi-sheep,  Let ya know when it finishes.
<MenZa> kisuke: I forget, sorry :(
<kisuke> menza: among other things but mainly yeah
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mount runs as a separate process which you talk to via dbus. It also contains a gio module that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications using fuse." What for is gvfs (or gvfsd) used mostly?
<ManBloOD> Hello, I can't load the ubuntu system, I got error please help me to make it load ( error message : mountall : symbol lookup error : mountall underfinded symbol : udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<ManBloOD> init: mountall main process (655) terminated with status 127
<Circs> weird why can't my synaptic or apt-get find zsnes but add/remove can?
<ManBloOD> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daughain> mobi-sheep,  Ok, vlc is installed.
<mobi-sheep> Circs: It is easier to search for stuffs in terminal than synaptic IMO.
<Circs> mobi-sheep, Neither responds to zsnes, sudo apt-get install zsnes responds with cannot find package
<Circs> Which, according to ubottu, is garbage
<mota_> hi can someone help me enable and configure your wireless device ? please.
<mobi-sheep> Circs: I see snes9x-x and snes9express (GTK+ front-end for snes9x)
<mota_> Enable and configure *my wireless device xp
<bullgard4> Circs: Contrary to what you said, my Synaptic finds zsnes.
<Circs> bullgard4, Yes, i thiunk mine is borked
<rww> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 911 kB, installed size 4160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<rww> Circs: note the "only available for i386 amd64" part :\
<insmod> <mota_>lots of work for one person to help -- you have to write an interface file and learn iwconfig and iwlist
<bullgard4> Circs: Hurry up to get repaired your Synaptic.
<Circs> Why can't I just have the deb file then?
<mota_> :/
<Wakawaka> anyone run VMWARE & Ubuntu with Wireless? how did they succed
<chilli0_> ubuntar, This is the error E: libapache2-mod-python: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Daughain> mobi-sheep, Itplays in vlc. Thanks.
<mobi-sheep> rww: I'm using amd64 but I don't see zsnes. Wtt!
<mobi-sheep> Daughain: You're welcome. :-)
<Circs> Hate to do it this way, but could someone just download the .deb and post it somewhere for me?
<mota_> insmod so there is no way for me to get my wireless card to work is there ?
<ubuntar> chilli0_: as i said, find what is a2dismod and why script cannot delete it
<rww> mobi-sheep: mmm, there's totally a bug report for the amd64 one
<Daughain> Just wish I knew why it wouldnt play in movie player like it did under 9.04
 * rww hunts
<mobi-sheep> Circs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Circs> mobi-sheep, Genius.
<insmod> <mota_>sure
<flexible> can anyone here help me get my laptop wifi card working properly? it keeps dropping out, even when i'm 2 metres from the router
<insmod> <mota_> I can tell you how but i won't walk you through (to long) just look it up
<TangentCollision> does anyone know how I could make a presistant live USB drive of ubuntu netbook remix?
<mota_> insmod I've tried everything and it wont work :'( I'm on step 5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381594
<TangentCollision> I do not have 4 gb of space to spare
<ubuntar> flexible: try iwconfig
<flexible> and post my results?
<rww> mobi-sheep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/184255 is why amd64 isn't happening. There are complicated differences I don't understand between the list ubottu uses and reality that exist for some reason I also don't understand, iirc.
<insmod> <mota_> let me make it easy
<ubuntar> no it is tool for configure wifi
<mota_> insmod ok
<ranjan> hello every body can any body help me in finding the hidden link which are embed on on-line  flash based player for viewing on-line streaming videos
<ubuntar>  flexible: just read man iwconfig may be it will help
<petsounds> !usb > TangentCollision
<ubottu> TangentCollision, please see my private message
<insmod> <mota_> first is it supported card or do you need ndiswrapper
<flexible> ubuntar: i've already iwconfig'd... i'm not sure what you are wnting me to find...
<mota_> i need ndiswrapper and Ive already downloaded it
<mota_> insmod ^^^^
<chadi> after doing a clean install on 9.10, I noticed that pidgin is not there anymore. Why was it out of the distro?
<TangentCollision> petsounds: thank you for the page
<Circs> lol gdebi installed it, no issues.
<ubuntar> flexible: there are many options -power and others you configured all of them&
<petsounds> TangentCollision, np :-)
<TangentCollision> petsounds: you think this will work for the silliness that is UNR?
<insmod> <mota_> install load the module then check ifconfig and iwconfig for the name wlan0 or ath0 etc
<cjones> why have we lost support for kino ?
<TangentCollision> I have no other reason to water my brain down then
<Daughain> chadi; No clue, bit ya can always go ahead and install it. I did.
<cards_00> hi
<Circs> mobi-sheep, For future reference, if anyone has a similar issue with lpia arch, just link them to the .deb and let gdebi handle it like butter
<chadi> Daughain sure, just wondering why it is not there :/
<mota_> insmod run those commands on terminal right ?
<flexible> ubuntar: that won't help if it is a driver problem though will it?
<petsounds> TangentCollision, yes it will work, i'm using UNR and have one persistent usb
<flexible> ubuntar: for example, now, it won't even connect
<Daughain> chadi; Wish I could tell you. I tried empathy, and wasnt to fond of it either.
<cjones> |kino
<Guest88712> wow
<Guest88712> cool
<cjones> !kino
<mobi-sheep> Circs: The way I see it, lpia is eerily similar to i386 with few adjustments for power, but I'd stick with i386 as there are more (or better) support.
<chadi> yeah, nor were I
<ubuntar> flexible: if it is driver - than may be try to update the driver, or if the driver inside kernel,may be to update the kernel
<cjones> why have we lost support for kino ?
<Circs> mobi-sheep, Yeah generally a better idea, but shrug
<mota_> insmod I just ran it an it says "no wireless extentions." for both lo and etho does that mean my card is messed up ?
<mota_> insmod it works fine on windows I dont know what else to do O.O
<insmod> <mota_> that's because you never set up ndiswrapper ----- then add the correct lines to /ect/network/interfaces
<mobi-sheep> mota_: Have you seen !hardware to find information on your laptop make/model?
<insmod> <mota_> then ifup <x> done
<flexible> ubuntar: i've updated according to the update manager
<mota_> insmod how do I set up ndiswrapper ?
<mota_> mobi-sheep what do you mean ?
<ubuntar> you can try to go to kernel.org and dowload latest kernel,compile it and may be your problem will be fixed
<ubuntar> flexible:
<mota_> mobi-sheep Im on a desktop
<insmod> <mota_> run ndiswrapper and install the windows driver
<ManBloOD> How I can boot if there is problems with files, I have try ctrl+alt+ f2 but its show cursor but nothing happen also..
<flexible> should i try and use ndiswrapper
<cjones> why have we lost support for kino ?
<ubuntar> flexible: find manuals about kernel compilation
<mota_> insmod how do i run it ? where is it at ?
<ManBloOD> please, help me.
<mobi-sheep> mota_: Okay. Could you supply information on your usb wifi card?
<ubuntar> flexible: or just try other config of iwconfig
<insmod> <mota_> i told you I can tell you what to do but i can't explain everything (takes to long) just look it up
<ubuntar> flexible: play with the settings )
<mota_> mobi-sheep it is not usb it is pci and it is a linksys wmp54gs and Ive been following this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381594
<ManBloOD> please, help me i just try to boot..
<ubuntar> ManBloOD: check you CD for errors
<mota_> insmod ok thanx :) Ill google it
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: do you get any error messages in the first tty (ctrl+alt+f1) when booting>
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: also, you can use dmesg to view the system messages log
<mobi-sheep> mota_: http://tinyurl.com/6cl8v2
<Circs> Well now I have the emulator, but no sound
<ManBloOD> here is error message i have : mountall : symbol lookup error : mountall underfinded symbol : udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype  init: mountall main process (655) terminated with status 127
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: that's a very strange erorr...
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: are you booting from a hard disk?
<ManBloOD> Yes, I am
<ManBloOD> I just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: have you tried booting into the recovery mode?
<mota_> mobi-sheep thank you :D
<ManBloOD> How I can boot into recovery mode ?
<royas> hai
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: there should be an option in the GRUB menu when you boot that mentions "recovery mode"
<royas> anybody home?
<Daughain> Sup.
<mobi-sheep> mota_: It worked? ;o
<royas> hi cece
<ManBloOD> How I can get this GRUB menu, when i load i should press something isn't ?
<chilli0_> ubuntar, Noting i do works i think im gonna reinstall ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> ManBloOD: If you're using Karmic (clean installation), hold SHIFT during boot to enter GRUB2 Menu.
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: it's the boot menu that should appear right before you boot ubuntu
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: you might have to press ESC or SHIFT right before ubuntu loads to access it
<ManBloOD> Thanks, I have found it, When I load first recovery mode its give me same error again : mountall : symbol lookup error : mountall underfinded symbol : udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype  init: mountall main process (655) terminated with status 127
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: that might have been caused by something breaking during the upgrade
<chilli0_> How can i Just reinstall ubuntu ? ( I have /home on a diffrent partion ) I dont want ubuntu to do anything to that
<ManBloOD> but i found many recovery modes, I have try another, Its giving me same error again
<chilli0_> Just reinstall ubuntu
<Flannel> chilli0_: When you're at the partition step, you'll mark your home partition as having a mountpoint of /home, and then make sure it's not marked to format, and then it'll be used as /home without being touched
<lstarnes> chilli0_: you will need to get a desktop install livecd or the alternate cd and use that to reinstall
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: you might need to reinstall ubuntu
<Daughain> 9.10 doesnt seem to like upgrading. fresh install solved al of my problems.
<chilli0_> Flannel, Thanks
<ManBloOD> did i lost files and everything in the system now?
<ManBloOD> :(
<Daughain> COuld try pulling the HD and installing it on another system to do a backup,ManBlood
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: if you configured ubuntu to use /home as a separate partition, then you should at least be able to keep everything in your home directory
<ManBloOD> I have the CD of ubuntu 9.10
<ManBloOD> Am I able to just replace the missing files of the core system?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: is it the alternate cd?
<CarpeNoctum> what will i miss if i install ubuntu on virtual machine ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: access to much of your hardware
<CarpeNoctum> for example
<ManBloOD> Its CD I burn from file : ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: like your hard disks
<CarpeNoctum> if i install ubuntu on
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: that's the desktop cd, not the alternate
<CarpeNoctum> virtual machine can i run
<CarpeNoctum> eggdrop ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: yes
<CarpeNoctum> can i make ubuntu work with my wifi card
<minerale> I have a (30gb) tar.gz-ipped file that expands to 360gb. Is it possible to ask tar to create a sparse file on output?
<CarpeNoctum> on virtual machine of course
<ManBloOD> Should I get the alternate ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: but you won't have access to some things like actual hard disks, wifi cards, (in some VM programs) USB, and (in some VMs) hardware graphics accelerations
<CarpeNoctum> my lan card?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: you might be able to use that to repair your existing installation, but I need someone else to check that
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: you can't use that either
<CarpeNoctum> so no internet access
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: otherwise, you can make a clean install from the desktop cd
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: you can have internet access
<CarpeNoctum> ok well ill try this
<CarpeNoctum> how ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: but you have to configure the VM software to handle that
<CarpeNoctum> im using microsoft virtual pc
<CarpeNoctum> any help with that
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: ##windows is the best irc channel for asking about microsoft products
<CarpeNoctum> thank you :)
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: there are also other virtualization programs, like virtualbox and vmware
<ManBloOD> I get it now, I can repair with Alternate CD is that correct?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: you might be able to do that, but I'm not sure
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: it would be safest to do a clean reinstall
<CarpeNoctum> wich one is the best for ubuntu in virtual machine
<CarpeNoctum> like have much access
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: I haven't tried virtual pc or vmware, but virtualbox has a lot of features (at least when it is running with linux as the host.  I've never used it on windows so it might be different in windows)
<CarpeNoctum> okey
<CarpeNoctum> than
<CarpeNoctum> virtuals
<CarpeNoctum> are nothing
<CarpeNoctum> i must try it real
<FloodBot2> CarpeNoctum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarpeNoctum> oh sorry i know now that i must use one line , anyway i have windows xp on my machine how can i make two boots ubuntu and windows ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: if you know how to configure your virtual machine software, you can still do most of what you can do on a real install
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: the ubuntu cd's installer supports setting up dual boot
<yuka> i upgraded to koala and my eth1 was changed to eth0:avahi.  how to connect my eicd-client to the wireless?
<CarpeNoctum> let im damnd!
<yuka> wicd-client
<CarpeNoctum> does the latest ubuntu need more ram ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: also, you can do a real installation of ubuntu inside of windows using wubi, but I haven't tried it and I don't think I would recommend it
<CarpeNoctum> or what else i need to run 9.10
<qt-x> hy all
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: 512 MB of ram is definitely enough
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: you might be able to get by with less
<CarpeNoctum> what a graphic card
<CarpeNoctum> this is the best support i ever get somewere
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<X-Sleepy-X> Testing ¹ ² ³
<tsrk> I need to set up SSL but I deleted my default-ssl apache config file. Could anyone link me to this file or copy/paste it to me?
<sam_sam1> is the bot ubottu intelligent?
<lstarnes> sam_sam1: not really
<sam_sam1> where can i get its source code?
<Slart> !bot | sam_sam1
<ubottu> sam_sam1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> sam_sam1: I think there is a link on one of those pages
<sam_sam1> i tried it but couldnt navigate to the source code :(
<yuka> i upgraded to koala and my eth1 was changed to eth0:avahi.  how to connect my wicd-client to the wireless? i tried changing the setting there to eth0:avahi but I still don't see any wireless networks.
<CarpeNoctum> 6GB of hard will be enough to run ubuntu 9.10 on my lappy ?
<rsk> yuka, you could try removing the avahi-deamon
<rsk> CarpeNoctum, yes
<airtonix> CarpeNoctum, i'd want more tbh
<Slart> sam_sam1: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots  it's under the heading "ubottu family"
<CarpeNoctum> tbh whats that?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: probably, but you might want more if you need a lot of space for personal files and installed packages
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: tbh = to be honest
<yuka> rsk: sure. what is it and how ro do that?
<airtonix> CarpeNoctum, sorry tbh = to be honest
<CarpeNoctum> sorry
<rsk> yuka, i'd guess most people know how to remove packages?
<yuka> rsk: sure. so after removing it, will i see eth1 again? (used to be my wireless interface)
<rsk> not sure but it's wort a shot
<CarpeNoctum> to much asking but i want to know if i install ubuntu 7.04 server how to configure the etho wirles?
<aLeSD> hi all
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: 7.04 isn't supported anymore.  8.04 is newer and is a long term support release
<CarpeNoctum> okey
<acid> @CarpeNoctum 1) it is well documented on ubuntu wiki, go to /etc/init.d/networking/networking.conf 2) it is CarpeNoctEm
<aLeSD> I added medibuntu repository but I can't find skype package ... help ?
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: you should be able to manually configure it using iwconfig and ifconfig
<CarpeNoctum> okey :)
<lstarnes> aLeSD: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<aLeSD> yeah
<rsk> aLeSD, and medibuntu is supposed to have skype?
<aLeSD> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ManBloOD> I have booted with Live CD of Ubuntu, Seems everything is fine with Live CD, but not sure How I will be able to recover system with Live CD ?
<Some_Person> How can I echo a file's contents to terminal (for use with grep)
<aLeSD> rsk: well .. it was in 9.04
<llutz> Some_Person: grep pattern file.foo
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: you can't recover the whole system with the livecd, but you can use it to mount an existing separate home partition on the new installation
<Some_Person> llutz: thanks
<rsk> aLeSD, its' not in 9.10
<rsk> aLeSD, http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html
<aLeSD> wow
<aLeSD> thanks
<TimbukFive> if i do   ...   gnome-terminal -e -command="cat bla"            ... the terminal closed instantly after doing CAT ..how to prevent the instant close?
<CarpeNoctum> whats the new name of 9.10
<CarpeNoctum> dapper ?
<CarpeNoctum> :)
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: dapper is 6.06
<acid> Question: CF Card reader on PCMCIA bus. Card has 2 ext3 partitions. I need them to moun on every startup. Can't write in fstab, since PCMCIA driver finds the card after everything finished running. How do I make it work
<TimbukFive> Karmic
<lstarnes> CarpeNoctum: 9.10 is karmic (or karmic koala)
<llutz> TimbukFive: command="cat bla ; sleep 10"
<CarpeNoctum> ok
<CarpeNoctum> :)
<lstarnes> aLeSD: it might be in the partner repo, but I'm not sure
<aLeSD> ok
<llutz> TimbukFive:it seemds gnome-terminal lacks an option like -hold/-noexit
<ManBloOD> lstarnes: No way to recover the system somehow?
<Slart> acid: you could mess with the udev rules... or run some kind of one-shot cron job on boot/login that mounts is a minute or two after you've logged it
<TimbukFive> llutz : yes seems like :/ tryd sleep ..but doenst work
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: it might be possible with the alternate cd, but even if it is possible you still might not be able to fix it
<llutz> TimbukFive: then use "xterm -hold -e cmd"
<ManBloOD> lstarnes: please, let me know how I can do it so..?
<acid> slart; yeah, that is the way I thought. But how do I run a script upon insertion?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: I honestly do not know if it is possible with the alternate cd or, if it is possible, how to do it
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: I would recommend reinstalling
<TimbukFive> llutz : thanks this works !
<acid> slart; ubuntu mounts cards upon insertion...
<Slart> acid: I've never done it myself but I'm guessing you would have to do something to your udev rules
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: that would be the safest option and the one most likely to work
<TimbukFive> llutz : but..now it say i have no permission to do CAT BLA
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: did you have your /home on a separate partition?
<acid> Slart; is udev or cardmgr responcible for this?
<linuxius> looking for a program that can present pictures and movies like "open office presentation" but just out of an folder, without putting every picture or movie on a slide...
<llutz> TimbukFive: check permissions of BLA
<ManBloOD> lstarnes: unfortunately no
<Slart> acid: I don't really know.. I thought udev was responsible for all kinds of attachable hardware
<ManBloOD> I didn't know it might go to this..
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: 9.10 has had some strange issues when doing in-place upgrades
<acid> Slart; Correct me if I am wrong - cardmgr is responcible of loading the PCMCIA storage driver upon identifying a flash card.
<Slart> acid: I have no idea
<aduhaduh> i luph ubuntu, :D especially with compiz
<rsk> aduhaduh, try awn for more bling-bling
<TimbukFive> llutz : hm in gnome-terminal it works..its /var/log/Xorg.0.log ..i can read this definitly
<aduhaduh> awn ?? does it support such as compiz effect ?
<ManBloOD> Is this mean I have lost everything !
<llutz> TimbukFive: "should work" in xterm too, that's odd
<aduhaduh> what do you prefer ? awn or cairo dock ?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: unless you kept backups, yes
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: but at least this time you can take steps to prevent it from happening again
 * ranjan is away: I'm busy.
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: such as using a separate home partition and making regular backups
<linuxius> ﻿ looking for a program that can present pictures and movies like "open office presentation" but just out of an folder, without putting every picture or movie on a slide...
 * ranjan is away: I'm busy.
<TimbukFive> llutz : if i start xterm and do there per hand cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ..it works ..weird :s
<ManBloOD> lstarnes: I am in live CD now, can i backup now?
<acid> Slart; Thanks. Anyone else has an idea?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: if you have a separate hard disk, you couls start by copying the files from your main hard disk to the second one
<ManBloOD> lstarnes: Is it too late for me to backup?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: if you have the right media for storing backups, you could probably use the terminal-based tools in the live cd (such as dd) for backing up
<bullgard4>  'man ps': "EXAMPLES > To get security info: ps -eo euser,ruser,suser,fuser,f,comm,label." '~$ sudo ps -eo euser, ruser, suser, fuser, f, comm, label; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; ERROR: Unsupported option (BSD syntax)'. How come?
<ManBloOD> lstarnes: What I should backup?
<lstarnes> ManBloOD: whatever you want to keep (or whatever you can't lose)
<lstarnes> bullgard4: try removing the spaces
<bullgard4> lstarnes: This works. Great! Thank you very much for your help. --  In the column 'LABEL' it outputs mostly 'unconfined'. What does 'unconfined' mean here?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I'm not sure
<arek> radio
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Anyway, thank you very much for your help.
<mobi-sheep> In KDE, there are a plasma desktop widget.  Is there something similar for GNOME?
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, yes quite a few
<linuxius> ﻿looking for a program that can present pictures and movies like "open office presentation" but just out of an folder, without putting every picture or movie on a slide... anyone?
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: Care to list them, please.
<donvito-> ok then
<donvito-> im starting now to install ubuntu on real lapptop
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, screenlets, gdesklets, google-gadgets, opera widgets
<donvito-> i dont want to lose nothing from windows will ubuntu ask me with one to be active
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, xulrunner with some nifty window rules from compiz
<lstarnes> donvito-: ubuntu will give you the option of setting up your laptop for dual booting
<donvito-> nice !
<lstarnes> donvito-: but you have to be careful when partitioning the disk
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, you also have conky
<donvito-> let me know how to!
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, but i think in terms of how plasmoids work and can be created nothing comes close
<donvito-> i have 12 gb free of hard disk
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: conky can't open the files upon clicked, can they? Which apps would you think is decent enough to do the similar feature in KDE?
<donvito-> i want to set 6 gb for ubuntu
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, ah ok i understand what you want now... a folder view widget
<lstarnes> donvito-: when you get to the partitoning step of the installer, it can automatically use any space that isn't part of an existing partition for ubuntu
<donvito-> okey
<lstarnes> donvito-: if the whole disk is partitioned, you might need to resize your existing partitions
<TimbukFive> llutz : ok got a solution. having now a start scipt with xterm -hold -e sh bla.sh and a bla.sh with cat bla ..this works ^^
<airtonix> mobi-sheep, http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Folderview+Screenlet?content=102890
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: Yup. I'm looking at sites, trying to find something that could do the job.
<llutz> TimbukFive: not sure, but xterm -ls  .... might do it too. but still strange behaviour
<TimbukFive> llutz : hm okay i try this, thanks anyway :D
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: I'll try it.
<llutz> TimbukFive: "man xterm" lots of options ;)
<TimbukFive> llutz : hehe ^^
<TimbukFive> llutz : yes right man :D it works :) thansk a lot a second time
<TimbukFive> llutz : should consider manpages more times :s
<llutz> TimbukFive: yap, would cut down 50% traffic here :)
<TimbukFive> llutz : hehe :p
<airtonix> I would like to know how to get beagle or tracker to provide search results for man pages... i can't seem to make it happen
<zetheroo> how do I fix this
<zetheroo> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<zetheroo> ?
<dnivra> zetheroo: what are you installing?
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: Gnome-Do can do manual pages.
<mobi-sheep> airtonix: I like that GTK app.  Thanks. :)
<zetheroo> ﻿dnivra: I installed the wrong version of ubuntu-tweak and need to remove it ... but I get that error in Synaptic when i try to uninstall it
<dnivra> zetheroo: I'm not sure what to do; just try to install the correct version; think it might just overwrite the existing one.
<zetheroo> ﻿dnivra: nope ... it says that there is a more recent version already installed
<dnivra> zetheroo: that's most certainly a bug what just happened to you i think.
<dnivra> zetheroo: go to terminal and try "sudo apt-get install --no-recommends <the_correct_version>". Might work; else someone else might help out cos i don't know what to do:).
<zetheroo> ﻿dnivra: ok thanks
<n00p> anyone know where I can find documentation regarding mounting archives such as bzip2/gzip using gvfs?
<dnivra> zetheroo: sorry the command is "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends <the_correct_version>. No problem mate.
<Leoneof`> hi, why there are no 32bit for display?
<n00p> I can't seem to find documentation regarding mounting archives such as bzip2/gzip using gvfs anywhere... Can someone point me in the right direction?
<epifanio> hi All, a question about virtualization
<epifanio> i need to install Xubuntu on a virtualbox machine
<rsk> Leoneof`, because 32bit in windows is just 24bit+padding so it's not needed
<ste> list
<ste> !list
<rsk> list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<epifanio> what do you suggest me, the standard x86 or the alternate dvd ?
<rsk> epifanio, what do you want? look what iso provides that
<epifanio> i see there are variouse iso, and reading i have notice the alternate is for machine with less ram avaiable
<epifanio> so i guess the x86 alternate cd is better for virualizzation .. make sense for you ?
<n00p> Can anyone point me in the right direction to find documentation regarding mounting archives such as bzip2/gzip using gvfs?
<rsk> epifanio, yep
<Leoneof`> rsk: so there are no different when if view a pic in windows and Linux, right?
<rsk> Leoneof`, not that i know of
<Leoneof`> rsk: ok ^_^
<n00p> Leoneof`: you could name a specific software application, then we could direct you to a helpful forum for your question ;)
<Leoneof`> n00p: like ACDsee in Windows
<nameo0> can u install adobe shockwave player on ubuntu?
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello, I'm having troubly trying to access my Sony Ericsson C905 with Ubuntu 9.04
<lonejack> hi, I've an adsl model that require pppoe conn. I did pppoeconfig but when each time i start the system it is necessary to do 'pon dsl-provider' also if i set the pppoeconf in order to do an auto startup this is my /etc/network/interfaces file(http://pastebin.com/m56c09a5). Can someone tell me how can I modify it in order to obtain an auto pppoe procedure? Thank you
<KaffeeJunky123> lonejack: are you using networkmanager or ifup?
<zer_x252> Hey, I was wondering if anybody had a link for a zsnes 1.51 64-bit deb?
<dnivra> hey lonejack, pppoeconf not pppoeconfig:).
<dnivra> lonejack: what did you mean by "auto pppoe procedure"?
<lonejack> dnivra, exactly, my mistake
<lonejack> dnivra, correct auto pppoe procedure
<{g}> Hey People! One thing that I always wonder in regards to Linux is: When I install serviced like sshd, Apache, MySql they get configured so that they are always running. But most of the time I just want to use them occasionally and not have them running all the time. What do you guys think about this?
<n00p> anyone know where I can find documentation regarding mounting archives such as bzip2/gzip using gvfs?
<llutz> {g}: disable them, start if you want manually
<dnivra> lonejack: what are you trying to do; automatically connect to internet when you start the computer(it's not clear what you wanna do)?
<{g}> llutz: how do you disable them? rm "/etc/rc*d/the_service" ?
<llutz> {g}: sudo update-rc.d -f <service> remove
<lonejack> dnivra, You understood perfectly, excuse me for my english :(
<llutz> {g}: start with: sudo service <servicename> start
<KaffeeJunky123> does any one know how to get a sony ericsson c905 to work for file transfer via usb on ubuntu 9.04?
<KaffeeJunky123> I tried the adivse on this http://www.uhl.nu/jesper/?p=61 site, thought it's only confirmed to work on ubuntu 8.10
<dnivra> lonejack: no problem; just clarifying. I think it should do if you write a script that runs the command "sudo pon dsl-provider" at startup to do so.
<lonejack> dnivra, on this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE it is explained how. But ...
<dnivra> lonejack: the guide has nothing about starting the connection at startup of computer; just about starting the connection manually.
<KaffeeJunky123> hm I killed the g15daemon and now the usb connection works
<KaffeeJunky123> wtf
<dnivra> lonejack: editing the /etc/rc.local didn't help?
<lonejack> dnivra, have you read 'Boot issues' on the  page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE. I think it's my question...
<MarderIII>  /quit
<lonejack> dnivra, ok I can do it
<dnivra> lonejack: sorry got diverted to another page due to an accidental typo.
<{g}> llutz: thanks
<lonejack> dnivra, are you proposing to insert 'pon dsl-provider' here?
<dnivra> lonejack: just follow what the link you gave me says:).
<M3TVF> Me aliking this Ubunutu
 * miki witam wszystkich:)
<LAMME> howdy people. Got a small problem. I increased size of my ext4 yesterday. Upon boot I get > GRUB loading. error unknow filesystem. I checked the partitiona nd it still mounts, and discovered my letter changed from sda4 to sda5. Any idea''s how to change it back?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ps -eo euser,ruser,suser,fuser,f,comm,label; [sudo] password for detlef: ***' includes processes with a flag 'F=1' described as "forked but did not exec." What does mean "did not exec" here?
<{g}> llutz: so far, i start apache with "/usr/sbin/apache2 -f /my/apache2.conf" because I use a custom conf file each time i start apache. can I do that with the "service" command too?
<Kismet> hey
<chadi> I already installed grub on /boot, but now I would like to install it in MBR. How do I do that?
<llutz> {g}: not sure if the default-startscripts take options
<Kismet> my banshee is going up to 100% CPU while changing tracks, dose anyone have hint why?
<joaopinto> chadi, grub-install device_name
<chadi> joaopinto and what is device name?
<{g}> llutz: i think i will continue to call the binaries directly then.
<chadi> hd0 ?
<joaopinto> chadi, yes, or whatever is the device you want to install grub into, I usually prefer to use the /dev/sda type of device
<joaopinto> /dev/whatever :P
<chadi> but /dev/sda means all the hd?
<LAMME> [11:26] <LAMME> howdy people. Got a small problem. I increased size of my ext4 yesterday. Upon boot I get > GRUB loading. error unknow filesystem. I checked the partitiona nd it still mounts, and discovered my letter changed from sda4 to sda5. Any idea''s how to change it back?
<M3TVF> anybody know of a good Packet Radio program to use with the soundcard as the modem?
<LAMME> ok after i read joapinto tekst above i think i know what to do. :P
<Kismet> hey... anyone any clue... about banshee
<airtonix> M3TVF, i assume you arealdy tried the one in the repos?
<M3TVF> yeh, nothing much there m8
<airtonix> M3TVF, there is one (or two) though
<llutz> M3TVF: soundmodem?
<joaopinto> LAMME, you also need to check your /etc/fstab and eventual run update-grub after chrooting to your current system
<LAMME> yeah i will. thanks
<M3TVF> I cannot seem to work out what soundmodem actually does?
<airtonix> !info acfax | M3TVF
<ubottu> M3TVF: acfax (source: acfax): Receive faxes using your radio and sound card. In component universe, is extra. Version 981011-14 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 144 kB
<airtonix> !info soundmodem | M3TVF
<ubottu> M3TVF: soundmodem (source: soundmodem): Sound Card Amateur Packet Radio Modems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1 (karmic), package size 162 kB, installed size 472 kB
<LAMME> i just got a cash like cmd and cannot do aything. booting from boot disk now and will edit it
<BinaryMan> !info pbzip2
<ubottu> pbzip2 (source: pbzip2): parallel bzip2 implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Leoneof`> !info pppoe
<ubottu> pppoe (source: rp-pppoe): PPP over Ethernet driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-3 (karmic), package size 94 kB, installed size 312 kB
<{g}> is there a way to list all running services?
<M3TVF> airtronix & ubottu, many thanks for your help, Happy New Year too you
<lstarnes> {g}: ps ax
<{g}> lstarnes: that lists all processes.
<airtonix> !info xdx | M3TVF
<ubottu> M3TVF: xdx (source: xdx): DX-cluster tcp/ip client for amateur radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (karmic), package size 120 kB, installed size 504 kB
<LAMME> and if you wanna look for a specifik service ps ax | grep <name>
<M3TVF> many thanks
<chilli0> Hi
<chilli0> I reinstalled apache and why doesnt httpd.conf be used ?
<lstarnes> chilli0: it uses apache2.conf
<airtonix> M3TVF : you can find the rest with "apt-cache search radio"
<chilli0> lstarnes, Ah But if i change that nothing works. ( i have to change the virtual host file) Why ?
<lstarnes> {g}: I don't think there is a way to see what services were started
<lstarnes> chilli0: I don't know
<lstarnes> chilli0: it might be because ubuntu's configuration for apache works differently
<M3TVF> Airtronix, great many thanks
<{g}> llutz: how do i know whats the <service> in "update-rc.d -f <service> remove" ?
<lstarnes> {g}: it's the name of the script in /etc/init.d
<n00p> is it possible to use gvfs to mount a gzip/bzip2 file with read/write access?
<lstarnes> n00p: is it a bzip2/gzip tar file?
<airtonix> n00p, it is but its unreliable
<fidin> my computer named 'mycomputer' is running avahi and i'm able to go to http://mycomputer.local  from another computer on my lan but i can't ping mcomputer.local. Is that because of a firewall issue?
<crashdata> i'm thinking of migrating to x64...what is the downfall?
<lstarnes> n00p: if you have fuse, you can install a program such as archivemount
<lstarnes> fidin: there could be a firewall blocking some ICMP requests, such as pings
<airtonix> crashdata, sound, flash, kittens...
<n00p> uhh, I could, but for a few reasons I wouldn't
<airtonix> crashdata, and very small rocks
<n00p> I've looked at archivemount. For one that project condones purposefully segfaulting
<airtonix> n00p, yep not the best
<crashdata> airtonix, hmmm i know drivers has to be supported but i cant run x32 prog on a x64 system?
<n00p> and, secondly, I've learnt that gvfs is very similar.
<M3TVF> to run Packet Radio do I need to install AX25
<airtonix> n00p, except in that regard...
<lstarnes> crashdata: you could if you have the right 32-bit libraries used by it
<n00p> eg. they're both fuse-related and can both deal with archives
<n00p> except in what regard, airtonix?
<airtonix> n00p, that gfvs is currently unable to write to a mounted archive
<llutz> M3TVF: only if you want to use tcp/ip (ampr.org)
<M3TVF> llutz great, thanks m8
<cycrosism> I need urgent help, I installed the edubuntu package and the netbook remix package and they confliced too much so i removed both packages and they still run on startup
<Pe3k> hello, I have used 8.10 with fluxbox, and installed on another partition new ubuntu 9.10 again with fluxbox as window manager, but in this new installation is performance of my system not as good (I have old hw components ) any idea what can I do to improve this?
<n00p> eh. how very disappointing.
<lonejack> dnivra, thank you
<airtonix> n00p, it would be handy for firefox extension development (the repackaging process is rather tedious)
<cycrosism> I need urgent help, I installed the edubuntu package and the netbook remix package and they confliced too much so i removed both packages and they still run on startup ... they are running right now and its very hard to use ubuntu properly
<lstarnes> cycrosism: you need to install the netbook remix package and manually remove any packages used by the edubuntu package that conflict with the netbook remiv package
<cycrosism> lstarnes: I want to remove both
<legend2440> can someone recommend a webcam that works with skype on karmic?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: then remove the packages that both use that aren't essential
<cycrosism> The netbook remix is running and so is gnome
<n00p> airtonix: it would be handy if libarchive had decent development techniques.
<n00p> I'm going to audit their code.
<cycrosism> lstarnes: I did sudo apt-get remove and did both packages but it still runs
<lstarnes> cycrosism: that's not enough
<lstarnes> cycrosism: that won't remove any oackages that those packages installed
<lstarnes> *packages
<cycrosism> How come
<lstarnes> cycrosism: because that's not how apt works
<quick_> join ##windows
<hayt> legend2440: Logitech Webcam Pro (for Mac).  The "Mac" one is driverless, works great with the LInux UVC driver
<n00p> I'm sure I'll find something... when you see people doing things like * (int *) 0 = 1; to force a segfault (for whatever reason), and naming a function that performs filtering, a 'safe' function (misleadingly)... well I'm sure I'll find something
<cycrosism> lstarnes: So do I have to apt-get remove everything they installed manually?
<M3TVF> I want to dual boot a ubuntu & xp machine, what is best, both on same drive of seperate drives?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: you could try sudo apt-get autoremove, but that can be dangerous and it might not remove packages that were marked as explicitly installed when those two main packages were installed
<legend2440> hayt: thank you. will check it out
<lstarnes> M3TVF: it will work either way
<cycrosism> lstarnes: I tried that and purge, didnt work :(
<M3TVF> many thanks
<lstarnes> n00p: there are some others based on fuse, like unpackfs
<cycrosism> lstarnes: How do i find out what packages they installed so i can remove those
<lstarnes> cycrosism: aptitude show packagename
<lstarnes> cycrosism: that will show dependencies
<llutz> cycrosism: "apt-cache depends package"
<airtonix> n00p, http://code.google.com/p/fuse-zip/wiki/PerformancePage && http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/unpackfs/
<cycrosism> .
<cycrosism> How do I restart gnome?
<n00p> airtonix: unpackfs does write?
<cycrosism> with the /etc/init.d thing?
<airtonix> n00p, i'm more interested in fuse-zip tbh
<airtonix> n00p, but yes it looks like it does
<n00p> I'm not
<Xiol32> Um, guys is this server just FreeNode?
<n00p> unpackfs is a filesystem based on fuse (filesystem in userspace) for transparent unpacking of archives. It shows the content of archives right beside them in the filesystem hierarchy.
<chilli0> Hi how can I run ubuntu as the user and not www-data ( this is a fresh install so its all the new apache2 ( thus no httpd.conf)
<n00p> I don't see any mention of "write"
<cycrosism> .
<lstarnes> chilli0: you shouldn't run apache2 from a regular account.  it should be run with the special-purpose www-data account
<cycrosism> How do I restart gnome?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<cycrosism> ty
<chilli0> lstarnes, I want and need it to be ran as a user
<tonii> Xiol32: just freenode? what else would it be?
<lstarnes> chilli0: why?
<airtonix> n00p, guess you'll have to load it up and try...time for sleep myself
<kubanc> i cannot copy anything on a usb stick, because i got an error  Read-only file system
<chilli0> lstarnes, CGI . Makeing a program that can control rhythmbox
<KaffeeJunky123> any1 here using eclipse?
<n00p> damnit! I needed to query him
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm having problems with eclipse freezing for a minute whenever I type a :: or .
<lstarnes> chilli0: apache does support methods like suexec for running individual things as other users
<chilli0> lstarnes, Ok is that easy to do ?
<lstarnes> chilli0: I haven't done it before, but I assume it wouldn't be too hard
<Amorgos> hi
<cycrosism> lstarnes: So I now have to remove EVERYTHING that the ubuntu-netbook-remix package uses?
<beatbreaker> i've got several grubs on the one hard drive. now it seems to point to Arch Linux but i want it to point to the suse one, how can i get that to happen?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: I'm not sure
<Amorgos> I try to access a location in my ubuntu, and it says access denied
<cycrosism> It uses so many I don't have the time to manually remove it lstarnes
<lstarnes> cycrosism: maybe just the packages that are causing issues
<Amorgos> how do i access it from my gui?
<grawity> Amorgos: What "location" are you talking about, and how are you accessing it?
<cycrosism> lstarnes: I dont know which ones they are
<Amorgos> grawity: i need to access an internal hdd that is mounted, (has another linux system in it) and when i go to the home folder of it it says access denied
<cycrosism> lstarnes: How do I find out which ones are screwing up ubuntu-desktop package?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: which packages does it depend on?
<cycrosism> Heaps
<cycrosism> Like 3 pages of terminal worth
<h4f> hey where is the TOR package in karmic ?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: pastebin them
<cycrosism> Its to hard to do that, the screen flickers and stuff because the packages conflict
<Amorgos> grawity: ideas
<cycrosism> .
<chilli0> Is there any easy way to change the user that apache2 runs under ?
<cycrosism> I guess ill just back up my files and remove ubuntu
<grawity> h4f: Tor is not in Ubuntu's repositories.  You need to install it from their own repos
<lstarnes> cycrosism: you could use a cli tool such as pastebinit
<h4f>   grawity: but it was right ?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: if pastebinit is installed, use aptitude show packagename | pastebinit
<grawity> Amorgos: Open a terminal, run "sudo -s", access files as you want.
<petsounds> Amorgos, Amorgos, what about kdesudo dolphin? (kde) or gksu nautilus (gnome) ?
<cycrosism> lstarnes: Ill install it then
<lstarnes> grawity: that should be sudo -i, I think
<koshari> chilli0 why you wanna do that?
<grawity> lstarnes: -s runs a simple shell, -i -- imitates login. (IIRC.) Either way, both give root.
<chilli0> koshari,  I need to so i can control my currently loged in user. ( doing some dev work)
<grawity> h4f: It was, but it's now removed because of security issues. (If I recall correctly, Tor devs removed it because their own repository is updated more often.)
<cycrosism> lstarnes: http://pastebin.com/f571db221
<grawity> h4f: So, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR - instructions.
<Amorgos> grawity: is sudo -s similar to su root?
<lstarnes> Amorgos: almost the same
<h4f> grawity: thanks I was going to search
<lstarnes> Amorgos: but sudo -i is better than sudo -s for running things as root
<koshari> chilli0 http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/133913/171/
<Amorgos> kdesudo dolphin solves my problem
<Amorgos> thanks
<grawity> Amorgos: I use 'su' too rarely now... yeah, it's similar, but 'sudo -s' will run a shell with root privileges but your own environment/bashrc.
<grawity> Amorgos: Maybe sudo -i is better, as lstarnes says.
<lstarnes> cycrosism: human-netbook-theme might be one of them
<lstarnes> cycrosism: I'm not sure about maximus
<cycrosism> lstarnes: ok i removed that
<cycrosism> lstarnes: is there a way to stop the netbook process completely so it doesnt flicker my screen etc
<Amorgos> grawity: whats the difference of sudo -i and -s i see does the same
<lstarnes> Amorgos: sudo -s runs with your user's environment
<grawity> Amorgos: ...I just explained?
<lstarnes> Amorgos: sudo -i uses root's environment, as if you logged in as root
<Amorgos> oh ok
<lstarnes> cycrosism: it might have its own init script in /etc/init.d
<lstarnes> cycrosism: in which case you could use sudo service <name> stop
<cycrosism> .
<hamzaatova2> hi - how can i install the ubuntu system with wireless keyboard?
<cycrosism> Cant find it lstarnes
<lstarnes> cycrosism: what is listed in init.d?
<fahadsadah> hamzaatova2: It should work with no problems.
<cycrosism> lstarnes: http://pastebin.com/f6519a64a
<hamzaatova2> fahadsadah, but it doesnt
<cycrosism> .
<fahadsadah> Are you sure the keyboard is on, and connected to the receiver?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: I'm not sdure if anything in there is specific to the netbook remix
<lstarnes> cycrosism: I don't know what laptop-mode does
<lstarnes> cycrosism: also, you seem to be randomly posting lines containing only "."
<cycrosism> lstarnes: mark@M:/etc/init.d$ sudo laptop_mode stop
<cycrosism> Laptop mode disabled, not active
<lstarnes> cycrosism: I think it's supposed to be sudo service laptop-mode stop
<cycrosism> lstarnes: because when i switch windows it wont load
<cycrosism> and if i write . or something it loads it all
<lstarnes> cycrosism: what about ctrl+l?
<cycrosism> that might work
<cycrosism> i stopped laptop mode it didnt do anything
<lstarnes> cycrosism: it might be something in the edubuntu packages
<cycrosism> I already removed all those packages in the edubuntu but the netbook-remix brings up its own screen and screws around with gnome lstarnes
<lstarnes> cycrosism: have you tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: there might also be something that you could do with tasksel
<cycrosism> lstarnes: Would it be quicker to just reinstall ubuntu
<lstarnes> cycrosism: maybe, but I try to avoid complete reinstalls
<cycrosism> lstarnes: so i uninstall ubuntu-desktop then reboot then install it?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: no
<lstarnes> cycrosism: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lstarnes> cycrosism: tasksel might also be useful for choosing sets of packages
<lafleur-> how to fix
<lafleur-> wifi issues on 7.04
<lafleur-> my wlan card does not work
<lstarnes> lafleur-: 7.04 is no longer supported
<n00p> ok.. k guys I'm attempting to install archivemount and getting the following error http://pastebin.org/68793.. now since fuse is in the distribution and as a result installed... well what's the path?
<lafleur-> i know but i will get an answer i guess
<lstarnes> n00p: you need libfuse-dev installed
<lstarnes> lafleur-: things have likely change so much between 7.04 and more recent versions of ubuntu that any answers provided here might be inaccurate for you
<n00p> ty lstarnes
<cycrosism> lstarnes: I have no idea what to do .. i might as well reinstall
<lstarnes> cycrosism: if that's what you want to do, go ahead
<lstarnes> cycrosism: but I would still at least attempt to try using tasksel
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+question/36250  cycrosism
<bazhang> how to remove netbook remix ^^
<lstarnes> cycrosism: on the other hand, what bazhang said seems to be what you are looking for
<cycrosism> Ok ill check out that link
<rsk> lafleur-, i'd suggest trying 9.10 most likely it will just work because the kernel has support for it or similar.
<bullgard4> What sense does it make to fork the process i915/0 but not to execute it?C
<Ddorda> is it possible to remove the voice icon from the notification area?
<bullgard4> What sense does it make to fork the process i915/0 but not to execute it?
<cycrosism> lstarnes: I switched my theme to the normal ubuntu theme ... easier to use but now I have to remove everything the ubuntu-netbook-remix installed
<bazhang> cycrosism, did you follow the link I gave you
<bullgard4> Ddorda: There is no "Voice" icon there. What do you mean?
<Ddorda> bullgard4: the sound control icon
<cycrosism> bazhang: I am looking at it now
<jrivera_> i want to physically transfer my harddrive to a different server all hardware specs are the same between the two servers.
<rsk> jrivera_, what's stopping you?
<bullgard4> Ddorda: Your thing most likely has another name.
<jrivera_> will everything work alright? I will be transferring 4 hard drives from the old server with raid and stuff
<lstarnes> jrivera_: if the hardware is preacitcally identical, then there shouldn't be any major issues
<rsk> most likely no issues
<cycrosism> I lost all my settings lstarnes
<jrivera_> thank you so much! just want to make sure before i transfer them. I'll do it right now, if i won't be back in about 30 minutes then i am having a problem :)
<Ddorda> bullgard4: you know what Im talking about.. that voice controller in the notification area..
<chilli0> I have apache running under the user that is logged But it cant run any guis
<bullgard4> Ddorda: There is no voice controller in the notification area normally. Do you mean the 'PulseAudio Applet'?
<iceroot> chilli0: what guis?
<chilli0> iceroot, Rhythmbox =P
<Ddorda> bullgard4: no. I have a voice controller in the notification are.. not panel applet
<iceroot> chilli0: and why do you say something about apache?
<AliSrc> Hi guys, i have a quistion, what is best Ubuntu 9.10 or Ubuntu Netbook Remix+
<lstarnes> AliSrc: it depends on what you want to use it for
<llutz> chilli0: why should apache open gui-apps?
<chilli0> iceroot,  Im trying to run it through apache . ( CGI )
<bullgard4> Ddorda: The PulseAudio Applet is an unusual applet: It is in the notification area.
<chilli0> I have apache running under the user
<Ddorda> bullgard4: so how can I rmeove it?
<chilli0> And im trying to run cgi that starts a gui
<AliSrc> lsrarnes: What is defferent betweem them?
<lstarnes> AliSrc: the netbook remix is designed specifically for netbooks
<lstarnes> AliSrc: if you don't use a netbook, then you probably want the regular desktop edition
<iceroot> chilli0: hmmm have a look at /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bullgard4> Ddorda: Left-click > Quit.
<chilli0> iceroot, I get this :
<AliSrc> lstarnes; I use netbook, Are netbook remix faster then normal ubuntu?
<Ddorda> bullgard4: I don't have such a thing
<iceroot> !paste | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/m55eaac2
<AliSrc> Or can i install them together on my netbook?
<lstarnes> AliSrc: I'm not sure
<saif> hi my hp laptop is no longer working
<saif> something happened to it
<lstarnes> AliSrc: you can install the netbook remix then install the packages for the regular desktop edition and remove the netbook remix packages
<bullgard4> Ddorda: Right. Therefore I asked you what is the name of the thing that you are talking about.
<saif> i cant even log into the bios :(
<Slart> !details | saif
<ubottu> saif: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zoug> little off-topic but, how can i get thunderbird to retrieve only new messages
<AliSrc> Ok thanks LSTARNES ;)
<saif> i turn it on
<iceroot> chilli0: no x-server running?
<Ddorda> bullgard4: found it. it was in the startup settings
<saif> and nothing happens
<saif> just the hp logo
<Slart> saif: hardware problems are better handled in ##hardware..
<bullgard4> Ddorda: Glad that you made it.
<saif> slart : cant i boot into something
<chilli0> iceroot,  the user its running ( the one im on atm) is running x
<Ddorda> what's seahorse?
<saif> using usb or cd live distro ?
<Slart> saif: you can try a live cd
<Slart> saif: yes.. usb might work too.. if your laptop is setup to do that
<Slart> !find seahorse
<ubottu> Found: seahorse, seahorse-plugins
<Slart> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 663 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<iceroot> chilli0: ok, sorry never used something like that, so i cant help you
<bullgard4> Ddorda: man 1 seahorse-daemon: "Seahorse is a GNOME application for managing encryption keys."
<Ddorda> bullgard4: thanks
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. whats the file you 'touch' that forces a fsck. Isent that what the shutdown -F command does..
<llutz> Dr_Willis: -F was taken out of shutdown in ubuntu ages ago :(
<lstarnes> Dr_Willis: /forcefsck?
<llutz> Dr_Willis: ^touch /forcefsck
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  yea. thats what i was thinking.
<subbuteo> device manager problem Insufficient power to operate USB device.
<Dr_Willis> I was noticeing the man page and that factoid dident match up
<subbuteo> help italian language
<bogusz> hi
<Slart> !it | subbuteo
<ubottu> subbuteo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: factoid should be corrected
<bogusz> jest ktos z polski?
<Dr_Willis> Tryint to rember how to correct the factoids.
<Dr_Willis> !fsck is fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. ; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot ; "sudo touc
<bazhang> !pl | bogusz
<Dr_Willis> n /forcefsck" will force a fsck at the next reboot.
<ubottu> bogusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dr_Willis> doh.. miss pasted
<Dr_Willis> !forcefsck is   "sudo touc
<Dr_Willis> n /forcefsck" will force a fsck at the next reboot.
<Dr_Willis> Grr.. silly terminal pasteing
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: Could you do that in a query with ubottu? :)
<Rahim> can i remove grub2 and use grub-legacy with karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Not even sure why i bother.. Ive never seen a factoid get fixed. :P
<zer_x252> Having a pretty peculiar issue in a fresh install of karmic, when I insert a game disc for a game I want to install (windows game) and I mount the disc, it comes up with an X in the corner of the files, and running the setup exe with wine results in a "access denied" dialogue
<jmcs> Rahim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298932
<zer_x252> permissions say the owner is "503 - User #503", belonging to the "dialout" group
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  how aer you running the setup.exe ?
<Dr_Willis> Thats weird that its being owned by dialup...
<zer_x252> I've tried both double clicking and cd'ing to /media/cdrom0 and executing wine Installer.exe
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  You could make a directory as  and as root, copy all the files from the cd to the dir. But thats not going to fix the core of the cd issue..
<zer_x252> wine is associated properly with windows executables, including msi's and I've winetricks msi2 to get support for newer installer modules
<Dr_Willis> But it would let you get the thing installed at least.
<zer_x252> DR_Willis: how does such a thing happen to a cdrom0?
<Rahim> jmcs: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  not sure. its automounting, so getting some conruseing options from somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> You could proberly just mount it by hand also.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Tomaros> i am using ubuntu livecd on a windows machine, and i my question. how to mount and access the ntfs partitions?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: get access denied errors when attempting to copy files from it as well
<acidburn`> hey guys, quick wireless issue my friend is having on karma, his wireless device shows up in lspci output, put on iwconfig he only has l0 and eth0
<Tomaros> .?
<pash21> hi! im searching for fpc (free pascal compiler) for ubuntu 9.10 on a PS3 (ppc64),  the package i found on the fp-hp seems not to work.(
<Tomaros> ?
<Tomaros> help
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  its getting mounted with the wrong owner. use root.. or mount it properly.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: that was using root
<chilli0> I have apache running under the user that is running currently but for some reason it cant start programs or anything ( tryed it start rhythmbox in cgi but got x11 issues) Is there anyway to check if they are both under the same user
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  Hmm..  You sure of that? root should be able to access/copy it  - how are you trying to copy them>
<acidburn`> anyone know what the problem could be? is it a driver issue?
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: sudo nautilus, move to /media/cdrom0, copy files to /home/<user>/
<chilli0> I get this http://pastebin.com/m5dcc904a
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  i suggest you forget all about EVER doing 'sudo nautilus'  I have seen runnign that as root goof up SO many things.. :)
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  try it via the shell.
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: Error reading from file: Input/output error
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  that sounds like a dirty cd/ or drive to me..
<Tomaros> HELP
<Dr_Willis> at leat its progress..
<Dr_Willis> Tomaros:  you could ask an actual question.
<oCean_> !gr | Tomaros
<iceroot> !gksudo | zer_x252
<ubottu> Tomaros: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ubottu> zer_x252: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: still doesn't explain why its mounting to "user 503"
<Dr_Willis> Tomaros:  just asking then going helop help help.. gets you ignored by most people.
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  yep. that is the weird part.
<zer_x252> iceroot: completely understand using gksudo, just typically forget that it exists and run sudo
<Tomaros> i am using ubuntu livecd on a windows machine, and i my question. how to mount and access the ntfs partitions?
<Tomaros> Dr_Willis:
<Tomaros> here is my q
<acidburn`> hey guys, quick wireless issue my friend is having on karma, his wireless device shows up in lspci output, put on iwconfig he only has l0 and eth0, any ideas what could be wrong? Is it a driver problem?
<Dr_Willis> Tomaros:  i just access them from the 'Places' location menu Tomaros  i thouight they auto mounted.
<Tomaros> i get an error
<Dr_Willis> Tomaros:  Now we are getting to the actual problem then it seems.. and the error is?
<lizheng> hello
<chilli0> I have apache running under the user that is running currently but for some reason it cant start programs or anything ( tryed it start rhythmbox in cgi but got x11 issues) Is there anyway to check if they are both under the same user
<chilli0> I get this http://pastebin.com/m5dcc904a
<aman> can anyone tell me if there is any .NET framework software available in UBUNTU????
<Dr_Willis> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<oCean_> chilli0: why run apache under other user than the usual www-data
<iceroot> aman: momo   but dont use something bad like .net
<Dr_Willis> aman:  thats what mono is all about.. but i rarely use it
<chilli0> oCean_,  Did you read what i said ?
<chilli0> oCean_, "I have apache running under the user that is running"
<aman> iceroot, sorry didn't get your point of "bad".
<Tomaros> Dr_Willis: says invalid mount option: the option "locale=en_usutf8" is not allowed for uid=999
<aman> Dr_Willis, which mono package
<iceroot> aman: licence
<Dr_Willis> Tomaros:  you could 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config' then run ntfs-config and see if it lets you access them then.
<oCean_> chilli0: yeah, is that your issue, or is that something you have accomplished and want us to know? What is your actual issue?
<aman> iceroot, do i need a license for mono?
<Dr_Willis> aman:  No idea. some mono parts are installed by default I belive
<zer_x252> Dr_Willis: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0 is the fstab line for my cdrom drive, should I change user to my user name?
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  the word 'user' in that line means 'lets users mount/unmount the device' Not  a specific user.
<iceroot> aman: no but if microsoft wants it, they can change there licence so that mono is not legal anymore. there was a big discussion some month ago with debian using mono as default
<Dr_Willis> zer_x252:  if you are getting read/write/io errors on the cd. I would sugest cleaning the cd. and trying it again.
<chilli0> oCean_,  The issue is that I cant do anything to this user. I need to be able to run rhythmbox
 * Dr_Willis cant stand .Net and thus really is wary of mono as well.
<aman> iceroot, oh ok, thanks for telling me. will keep that important point in mind....
<Dr_Willis> Then again.. Im not really sure what .net and mono actually 'do' for  us.
<oCean_> chilli0: you start the machine, ubuntu boots, then graphical login works?
<zheng> 3
<chilli0> oCean_, yes
<chilli0> oCean_, Do you under stand what i want to do
<oCean_> chilli0: well, and then? *nothing* graphical works?
<chilli0> oCean_,  wtf are you talking about ?
<oCean_> chilli0: no, I don't understand one bit of it
<oCean_> chilli0: your graphical login is ok, and then??
<chilli0> oCean_,  Im trying to run a gui through apache cgi
<michael_> hello
<oCean_> chilli0: well, that kind of info might be wise to mention, when repeating your issues!
<chilli0> oCean_,  wtf ?
<chilli0> I have apache running under the user that is running currently but for some reason it cant start programs or anything ( tryed it start rhythmbox in cgi but got x11 issues) Is there anyway to check if they are both under the same user
<aviator_> #ubuntu-fr
<chilli0> I said there that im trying to run rhythmbox under apache cgi
<lstarnes> chilli0: you could also try running apache as a proxy for rhythmbox
<chilli0> lstarnes,  I dont want that
<lstarnes> chilli0: why not?
<chilli0> lstarnes,  Do you now what im tryig to do ?
<lstarnes> chilli0: yes
<chilli0> Whats that?
<lstarnes> chilli0: you are trying to run rhythmbox using apache's cgi
<lstarnes> chilli0: I honestly feel insulted that you would seriously ask me that
<chilli0> lstarnes,  How would using apache as a proxy help ?
<lstarnes> chilli0: please forget that I even said that.  It was a mmomentary lapse of jugdement
<lstarnes> *judgement
<chilli0> Ok
<chilli0> Im really uber confused
<lstarnes> chilli0: what has been the result of your efforts so far?
<aman> iceroot, shall i download it from the monodevelop.com or i can get it from the repositories????
<lstarnes> aman: it should be in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> aman:  try a 'apt-cache search mono'
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking parts of mono are installed by default
<lstarnes> chilli0: I suspect an environment issue
<aman> Dr_Willis, there are a lot of result regarding that......:)...but i don't know which one is correct...:P
<lstarnes> chilli0: such as $DISPLAY not beind defined
<chilli0> Because It can see all the processes of my user ( I can see that rhythem box is running , even xchat )
<chilli0> ( Under the apache)
<iceroot> aman: repo i would use
<oCean_> chilli0: you might still have to grant access to X server. Already tried a "xhost +" command?
<Dr_Willis> aman:  it todally depends on what parts of mono you want. Its a rather complex 'thing' from what i gather
<iceroot> aman: but i dont know what is better, because i dont use something like mono
<Dr_Willis> aman:  time to get Your glasses on and staart reading up on mono i guess. :)
<chilli0>  oCean_ Trying now
<aman> Dr_Willis, iceroot, thanks for your kind info...guys and yes you are right its my tuern now to find it up which one should i install....:)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.mono-project.com/Monkeyguide   The Mono Handbook is a guide to the Mono runtime, related tools, and libraries developed by the Mono team.
<lstarnes> chilli0: I wasn't even aware that rhythmbox could be used with apache
<Dr_Willis> aman:  i imagine its not 'one' pacakge you install.. but proberly several dozen
<chilli0> lstarnes,  It cant
<aman> Dr_Willis, yup, even i think so..:)
<iceroot> aman: and dont develop mono/.net  use a free language
<iceroot> aman: develop for...
<lstarnes> iceroot: mono is a free implementation of .net/c#
<chilli0> lstarnes,  Im using cgi
<aman> iceroot, actually i m learning .net from HCL but now i want to do practicals, thats why i want mono....:)
<Dr_Willis> We all need yet more languages.. )
 * Dr_Willis finds Python pratical
<lstarnes> chilli0: if you have the evironment set correctly, it should work
<iceroot> lstarnes: correct. you read the discussion about debian and mono? what happens if microsoft is changing the licence for .net. then you get big problems with mono
<lstarnes> chilli0: but generally cgi isn't used with gui applications
<chilli0> lstarnes,  How can i set it up ?
<Dr_Willis> Then again - i spent time and learned some python.. Mono and .Net have basiallay just been a pain  when they break.
<lstarnes> chilli0: generally you just need DISPLAY set correctly
<chilli0> lstarnes,  python is going to be controling rhythmbox
<lstarnes> chilli0: usually, DISPLAY should be :0 or :0.0
<lstarnes> iceroot: mono could remove the infringing parts
<grawity> iceroot: C# is free, Mono is free
<iceroot> lstarnes: and then its not working anymore correctly... you know what i mean with "problems about mono"
<iceroot> grawity: free?
<lstarnes> iceroot: I personally don't use it for the reason that .net and c# are crap
<chilli0> lstarnes, How do i set that up lol
<facebag> I had an unexpected powerdown, and some minor data loss... but before I go to whipping out backups, I can still see the partition in disk utility, however it says "1245 GB Unrecognized" is it possible to somehow mount this as ext3 or repair it as ext3?
<lstarnes> chilli0: I'm not sure
<lstarnes> chilli0: depending on what cgi language you are using, it should have a way to set environment variables
<iceroot> grawity: free as in freedom or free beer?
<facebag> since the backups I have arent exactly 100% up-to-date (I can't constantly backup 1.2tb)
<lstarnes> iceroot: what about java?
<iceroot> lstarnes: openjdk is free
<lstarnes> iceroot: I thought sun was going to try to finish replacing non-free components of its own implementation
<iceroot> lstarnes: but not finished yet
 * Dr_Willis wonders if it will ever get finished
<Dr_Willis> or by the time it gets finished.. flash will have taken over the world.
<chris_> Java isnt the same as flash
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  i see flash taking over more and more some of the 'things' java was ment to do.  (run anywhere code, and so forth)
 * Dr_Willis shudders at Adobe 'air'
<iceroot> if you dont like flash, use silverlight (or waht it was called)...
 * Dr_Willis really shudders at 'silverlight'
<lstarnes> iceroot: silverlight is related to .net
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: :) sorry for that
<iceroot> lstarnes: i know
<chris_> I think javascript will take over flash :P
<iceroot> lstarnes: and with linux using moonlight
<facebag> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> it just seems all these 'other ways' to do common tasks that java was supposed to be able to do.. have been slowly (or fastly) chipping at java to a point where java is becomming pointless..  due in large part to how SUN has handled java over the years.
<Dr_Willis> but what do i know.. I dont even Use computers at work. :)
<Dr_Willis> I just watch the trends
<frogzoo> java's not disappearing server side any time soon
<Dr_Willis> frogzoo:  i imagine most users never even see that part of it. :)
<mazda01> trying to find the mythtv.png for the main menu. how would I search if I don't know the fullname? i tried locate 'mythtv*.png' but that doesn't work. i also tried find 'mythtv*.png'
<Dr_Willis> what no .net for servers? :)
<frogzoo> heh
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  you could ask in #mythbuntu
<mazda01> nevermind, it's find / -name 'myth*.png'
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i could ask in mythbuntu but it boiled down to knowing how to use the find command and I figured that's more ubuntu specific than myth specific
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  it could also be a 'svg' image..   Seeing that as a trend also. :)
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, yes, understood. the main question is how to search for a file when only the exact begining and end strings are known. example, i knew it would start with myth and end with png or svg.
<frogzoo> mazda01: try dpkg -L pkgname
<mazda01> frogzoo, it's not a package though, it's an icon
<anomaly> mazda01 -> find / -name "myth*.png" -print
<Dr_Willis> Install picassa and have it index every image on the whole system :)
<mazda01> anom01y, thank you!
<Dr_Willis> amazing the stuff you find that way
<oasa> i neeeeeeed help plls its very imp..
<frogzoo> Dr_Willis: that's so crazy it just might work ;)
<oasa> hello alll
<oasa> pls help me
<oasa> ...........
<FloodBot2> oasa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> oasa: we can't help you unless we know what you need help with
<mazda01> anyone heard of echomixer?
<oasa> okay...
<Dr_Willis> so now that everyone has got you on ignore.. care to ask the actual question.... :)
<mazda01> or envy24 control?
<oasa> i was trying to partition ma usb into two..
<oasa> and after many tries it worked
<oasa> ..
<oasa> and when i restarted.
<mazda01> or hdspconf or hdspmixer?
<oasa> it comes grub 21
<oasa> error
<somdev> Hello.... can anyone tell me how to start Kaffeine  at a predefined time ???? I tried with Cron.... but failed...
<oasa> tried parted ... with live cd and it shows all sectors as unallocated
<rFalk> choosing a dekstop theme causes all windows to grey out and the mouse cursor to lag. i need to reboot then. what might be the problem? im using a fully updated system
<oasa> help me..
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  why are you partitioniogn a USB into '2' and  you are trying toboot this USB drive? or what exactly?
<oasa> Dr_WIllis : I just wanted to try.
<oasa> Dr_Willis
<oasa> :
<peyotll> hi all
<oasa> now when i use live session i can seee the SCSI drive but cannot be mouinted
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  try what exactly? be more verbose..  this playing 20 questions to get to the actual problem. is not productive
<oasa> i was trying this :
<oasa> sudo parted
<oasa> select /dev/sdb (wher my usb was there)
<oasa> and den
<oasa> rm 1 rm 2
<oasa> then q
<FloodBot2> oasa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mazda01> is there a way to easily increase the amount of bash history to keep? meaning, i am in a gnome-terminal and i want to be able to scroll back upward more than I currently can. can't i increase the hisrtoy?
<oasa> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<anomaly> one of the hallowed hacker laws, oasa.. a hatred for redundancy.
<peyotll> anybody know how I could configure 5.1 kit in command line? or where is the conf file?
<oasa> mkpart 1 p fat32
<oasa> thats it..
<oasa> and another mkpart2 p fat32
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  do you deleted your partitions on the usb, then remade 2 new ones.. and what was this to acomplish?
<llutz> mazda01: man bash (histsize)
<oasa> Dr_Willis: Simply... time pass ... but i did not do anything to SCSI.
<oasa> i am sure of that.
<anomaly> mazda01 I am feeling charitable today.. here's another.. for your bashrc file -> HISTSIZE=500
<oasa> Dr_Willis: Help me
<anomaly> or whatever you like of course.. could be 1,000 etc
<Dr_Willis> oasa:   so whats on the flash drive now?  what other OS is on the machine?
<StargazerX> hey how do i share date between my 2 ubuntu laptops (wired connection)
<StargazerX> ?
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  repeating 'help me ' over and over.. just tends to get you ignored more and more.
<oasa> Dr_Willis L Okay
<oasa> is there any ways to get any of my file back?
<Dr_Willis> StargazerX:  ssh, sshfs, scp, nfs,  samba, ftp, or proberly other ways
<oasa> i mean the whole 3 partitions are lost.
<oasa> I had Win Vista.
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  files from where? the flash drive? or the hard drive? Be more verbose/clear
<StargazerX> Dr_Willis: whats the fastest way
<oasa> which was my boot partition.
<anomaly> oasa if you were tinkering with the partitions.. do not be suprised if there is data loss.
<StargazerX> Dr_Willis: i use kde on my boxes btw
<oasa> the hard drive
<oasa> the usb is fine with 2 partitions.
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  see what parttions exist with 'sudo fdisk -l'   and hope you dident  repartition the wrong drive
<mazda01> anom01y, thanks!!! i have to restart bash right?
<Dr_Willis> StargazerX: fast as in 'fasetest to get going right now..' or fast as in 'fastest through put for the next year'
<oasa> Dr_willis: when i did parted and p.
<oasa> it shows all sectors to be unallocated.
<chris_> I cleared my hard drive accidently some months ago :P
<anomaly> mazda01 logout/in/
<anomaly> or just another term window if in X
<oasa> oasa: i am quite sure i dint repartiton the wrong drive.. as my usb has 2 parttions now.
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for the channel to look at.
<StargazerX> Dr_Willis: now
<llutz> mazda01: . .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  you did try  booting with the usb drive removed?
<chris_> test
<oasa> how can i pastebin the output. my computer doesnt start
<chilli0> How do i setup DISPLAY in ubuntu ?
<oasa> GRUB doesnt load ERROR 22
<Dr_Willis> StargazerX:  scp/ssfs takes about 2 min to setup
<hl_99> hi, im using a logitech anywhere mx, are there any drivers for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> StargazerX:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/2-ways-to-mount-folder-filesystem.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webupd8+%28Web+Upd8+-+What%27s+New+On+The+WWW%29
<rsk> hl_99, dosent it work?
<hl_99> it does
<rsk> then there is drivers
<rsk> :)
<hl_99> but i would like to use more special buttons etc
<hl_99> and id like to know battery status
<oasa> Dr_Willis : I mean hpow can it erase filesystem by itself ?
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  My first guess.. would be you did somthing wrong..
<oasa> Dr_WIllis:  I happen to notice more time in shutting down though.
<llutz> oasa: try testdisk/gpart to recover
<chris_> For anyone who wants a linux/freedos/ubuntu booting from an usb stick: I discovered a great tool yesterday: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<oasa> okay lulltz
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  my second guess would be th HD died.
<anomaly> yep.. unetbootin is nice.
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  check out pendrivelinux.com :)
<chris_> Yeah :P I didnt manage to install freedos on my usb stick, and whit unetbootin I could
<anomaly> can install winders from it too, if one was so required.  (or forced by work related)
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  with grub2 - you an boot iso files for many disrtos these days also.
<anomaly> chris_ try virtualbox some time.. I run about four guest operating systems for testing purposes within a main linux host.
<somdev> I want to schedule my internet connection to start at 2:05 AM and off at 7:50 AM.... what to do ??? I'm using pppoe....
<StargazerX> Dr_Willis: is scp better?
<qt-x> Dr_Willis for scp doesn't need a ssh connection ?
<chris_> Hmm, I dont like virtual box since my PC is kinda old xP
<StargazerX> Dr_Willis: or sshfs should i use
<grawity> qt-x: SCP, SFTP, and SSHFS require SSH.
<grawity> SCP is older, SFTP is recommended. SSHFS uses SFTP.
<Dr_Willis> StargazerX:  flip a coin.. they are for different speficic cases.. theuy as basically the same
<anomaly> christ qemu or bochs then.  I have seen it work with about 1gb ddr1
<qt-x> if i use command like scp sorce dest wont work without ssh connection ?
<Dr_Willis> !ssg
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> scp is part of SSH./
<llutz> qt-x: it will initiate a conenction
<chris_> Yes, booting freedos is kinda useless... But I wanted to play around with it for some hours to discover the differences between dos and linux
<anomaly> hence the 's' in the name, qt-z
<qt-x> so that is how it works :D
<anomaly> x*
<chris_> And they aren comperable xP
<qt-x> secure copy :D scp
<qt-x> so scp is a client for ssh server
<qt-x> :D
<anomaly> chris_ this is why emulation is nice instead of rebooting :)  a minimalist machine can still boot basic linux distros and such.
<chilli0> How can python cgi control the user its running under ? ( Like start a program At the moment i get this http://pastebin.com/m62bda3ee) When I run this http://pastebin.com/m61b17a4c. Apache is and has been started under the user chilli0 ( the one im curruntly loged into.
<grawity> qt-x: technically, the client is "ssh" -- when you run scp, it uses ssh to connect. (The "sftp" command does the same.)
<oasa> llutz. how to do that
<oasa> and Dr_Willis : does that mean i wontever get the data and i cant use the HDD again?
<llutz> oasa: read documentation
<oasa> testdisk is nt installed in live session and i cant apt-get it
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  see if the partitions still exist (via fdisk -l) and try to mount them.
<oasa> Dr_WIllis the hdd exists but no partition
<chris_> Yes, but honestly I dont need many systems.. I've been using arch the last couple of months, and could do almost everything with it, but I liked the software repository of ubuntu, so yesterday I reinstalled xubuntu, and that was why I was experimenting with unetbootin :P
<hseries> has anyone got ubuntu audio to work on the latest macbook pros?
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  it almost sounds like you accidently repartioned that drive as well.. you may want to askin #windows about tools to try tio recover the partion info.
<oasa> i had ubuntu Dr_Willis why i should ask in windows.
<anomaly> chris_ no worries.. just speaking of conveinance.  arch is my main distro for work.  I just use virtualbox when I want to tinker with other distros or oses.  I have 6gb of ddr3 to burn :)
<oasa> can i get files stored in my ubuntu FileSystem ?
<oasa> there are no othe way.
<oasa> llutz: tell me how to recover ..
<oasa> please.. i neva hav back up of any fiek..
<oasa> file.
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  its a windows partition was it not that got trashed?
<hamzaatova2> the microphone settings always lower them selves so skype doesnt work and i neet to increase them agian - why?
<llutz> oasa: sudo gpart /dev/sdX
<oasa> Dr_Willis : My entire HDD. No ubuntu No Windows Nothing
<qt-x> in order to exchange data thru ssh,it is require to have on both machines a ssh server or  just one of them ?
<paw162> hi everyone
<chris_> Hmm, Iḿ going to try it out :P
<llutz> qt-x: just one
<qt-x> hi  paw162
<oasa> I am now in Live Session and there for no gpart also. And i cant apt-get also.
<paw162> who pl??
<llutz> oasa: live-cd uses aufs? you should be able to apt-get install it
<oasa> Dr.Willis : When i go to Computer i see a SCSI DRIVE which cannot be mounted.
<llutz> !pl | paw162
<ubottu> paw162: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  with no filesystems shown on it via fdisk, that makes sence.
<paw162> thanks
<oasa> lllutz : It says gpart has no installation canditattes.
<llutz> oasa: live-cd uses aufs? you should be able to apt-get install it
<aman> anyone tell me a command to startup nautilus, i have end it up accidently...
<anomaly> gparted*
<aman> now i want to run it again
<qt-x> llutz how will it look the command for sending a file from the machine with ssh server to the one without ?
<llutz> anomaly: gpart, not gparted!
<Dr_Willis> aman:  'nautilus' i belive
<aman> Dr_Willis, i tried and it works...:0
<oasa> Dr_Willis : I know it makes sense. But how did it delete itself. I had 3 parttions Filesysstem (ubuntu) Win Vista and 1 other nt to say about a swap aprtion.
<aman> :)
<oasa> llutz : help me
<Dr_Willis> oasa:  first guess.. You did somthing wrong.. second guess.. the HD died..
<llutz> oasa: apt-get install gpart testdisk
<oasa> play
<llutz> oasa: check for sources if your repos have no candidate
<legend2440> oasa: enable Universe repo
<oasa> so if your first guess is right is there any way i can get atelast files in ubunu
<Dr_Willis> the site here -> has some info on 'how to recover from common disasters'  ---> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<aman> Dr_Willis, i did "nautilus" and it started it but when i pressed ^C it ended nautilus too but now i made it a background process using "nautilus &". Is it ok?
<Dr_Willis> aman:  its doing what you told it to do. L:)
<oasa> again no candidate.
<Dr_Willis> aman:  use &, then the exit command
<aman> Dr_Willis, yup i did exactly and it working for me i think...:)
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<Dr_Willis> aman:  just learn to NOT hit the 'close' button on terminals.. use the exit command - that way things in the Background can stay running. :)
<mazda01> according to 9.10 my drive is dieing. is it ok to just backup /etc/ and /home/ and then also use aptoncd. then install new hardware, install karmic fresh, then run aptoncd to restrore all packages, then just boot up love cd and paste old /etc/ and /home/ from backup onto new system? will that work?
<aman> Dr_Willis, thanks for the advice and even i did same....:)
<PrototypeX29A> i fail to open a directory with mp3s in rhythmbox, but i am not sure whethere the problem is in the program or somewhere with me
<mazda01> love cd= live cd
<qt-x> i think aman whant th the abiliti of 'screen' command
<oasa> Dr_Wilis : I am downloading that iso file.
<PrototypeX29A> in rhythmbox i make a new playlist, then open folder and when i hit open on the selected folder nothing happens
<oasa> from that site.
<aman> qt-x, didnt understand what u said.
<llutz> qt-x: all cli-users want screen, most just don't know that right now
<mazda01> or is there an easier way to use clonezilla etc?
<oasa> after downloading how do i write it to a usb I Dont have Ubuntu I am right now on my friends pc which runs Windows Vista
<nameo0> how can u view info about your computer in ubuntu?
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chris_> download unetbootin
<chris_> And select your iso file
<chris_> and burn :D!
<mazda01> anyone successfully use clonezilla to backup and then restore their system?
<qt-x> lunching a command in with screen it allow you to close the terminal even logout of system :D
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get cgi to be able to control the current user. Apache is running as the user but when i run commands under cgi it dont work
<legend2440> mazda01: yes
<linuxghost> somebody helpme installing AR5523 firmware on ubuntu 9.10 to use TP-LINK TL-WN620G USB Wi-Fi Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<qt-x> man screen for more details :D
<mazda01> legend2440, karmic and grub2? i have 2 partitions also, /home and /
<legend2440> mazda01: yes karmic with grub2 but i dont have seperate home partition
<nameo0> can someone help me?
<erUSUL> nameo0: install sysinfo; or lshw-gtk for a graphical util
<legend2440> nameo0: to see computer hardware info  in terminal type   sudo lshw
<mazda01> legend2440, well, i guess i'll just make the leap. i have a full backup i created with simple backup stored off on seperate server so if things go haywire, i suppose i can copy paste from that once system is up.
<erUSUL> nameo0: or use lsusb lspci and lshw in terminal
<g0tchaa> hey guys, is there a web design software for ubuntu that is similar to dreamweaver?
<chris_> No
<PrototypeX29A> i rhythm considered a full program in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<chris_> I have searched a lot for an alternative for dreamweaver, but thereś no good one
<erUSUL> g0tchaa: look into aptana too
<nameo0> thy
<mazda01> legend2440, i wish simple backup restore would keep the ownership when restoring because i just use that but i don't want to have to chown everything!
<g0tchaa> thanks erUSUL
<mazda01> anyone know way to solve cairo-dock with compiz and mplayer issue? video playback has seized to exist with compiz and cairo-dock
<oasa> how do i write iso to usb
<chris_> g0tchaa: take a look at CMS systems (CMS made simple)
<qt-x> Can I use scp between GNU/Linux and windows[putty] ?
<llutz> qt-x: yes
<qt-x> :D
<llutz> qt-x: pscp /putty
<g0tchaa> chris_, what is that?
<g0tchaa> ill google it actually hehe
<g0tchaa> thanks for the suggestion
<erUSUL> oasa: we've told you use unetbootin;
<erUSUL> qt-x: you can use winscp or putty as *client* i do not know of a windos ssh server
<darkmattr> anyone have an idea why my wireless interface disappears after my laptop wakes up from sleep?
<llutz> erUSUL: i.e. freesshd
<chris_> programs (often written in PHP) to manage your website. They often have some dreamweaver like features. But they can do much more than dreamweaver
<chris_> For example, with a code like this: <?guestbook?> in your html you can add a guestbook :P
<chris_> And you manage your website via some admin panel.
<oasa> erUSL what is unetbootin
<chris_> (instead of PHP)
<chris_> uhm i mean
<chris_> (instead of ftp xP)
<bazhang> oasa, its what you use to create a bootable usb key. oasa is english not your native language?
<g0tchaa> chris_, cool.. sounds easy.. can you recommend one that you used maybe?
<qt-x> Is there a way to connect ssh to a virtual ip and how do i wrote the address if yes ?
<unop> qt-x, what's a virtual IP address?
<FANDER1> guys how can I let Win XP boot first?
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: what does this code means « 2> » ?
<qt-x> a ip that is local and not directly on internet i guess.
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: redirect stferr
<oasa> bazhang yes i know english how to create a bootable ? in usb
<llutz> stderr
<unop> isolat3dsh33p, in what context?
<iceroot> qt-x: ssh ip-adress
<oasa> i mean right now i am using \vista ..
<iceroot> qt-x: or better  ssh user@ipadress
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: any other like 1>? What's the man page?
<qt-x> won't work
<unop> qt-x,  if you want to connect to it from the internet, you need to get your router/firewall forward port 22/tcp to this address
<bazhang> oasa, as has been said several times, unetbootin; what version of ubuntu are you using now
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: 1 is stdot
<qt-x> only if ip is real
<llutz> stdout, sry typing
<grawity> qt-x: 1) There is no such thing as "virtual IP address". 2) Both LAN and Internet addresses are used in the same way.
<unop> qt-x, and then you connect to your public address
<iceroot> qt-x: of course the ip must be real
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: Is there any man page for this? What does « > » called?
<iceroot> qt-x: but there arent virtual adresses
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: man bash (redirection)
<unop> isolat3dsh33p, see the bash manpage - search for "redirection"
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz, unop: thanks :)
<chilli0> Does anyone know how to get cgi to be able to control the current user. Apache is running as the user but when i run commands under cgi it dont work
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: that sign is called "redirection"
<iceroot> chilli0: #httpd
<unop> isolat3dsh33p, also, since this isn't specific to bash, see http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/xcu_chap02.html#tag_02_07
<isolat3dsh33p> unop: thanks. Seems like there's no man page for it in the terminal.
<qt-x> I thought that I could form a address for a virtual ip address with the help of the real one
<unop> isolat3dsh33p, there's the bash manpage
<oasa> guys it doesn not help me..
<oasa> any other way..
<qt-x> but it sims i'll have to work on my firewall :D
<unop> qt-x, i explained port-forwarding for this scenario ...
<bazhang> oasa, answer my question please; what version of ubuntu are you using.
<isolat3dsh33p> unop: ok, looking at it now ;)
<iceroot> qt-x: there are no virtual adresses!!
<chilli0> iceroot,  I think I need to set the enviroment up but dont know how
<iceroot> chilli0: why using apache to controll a gui-app?
<jzaboo> Hello, just got a question regarding curlftps. I got a Backup-FTP for my root machine wich I just can access from the server (using ssh) but not from outside (WAN). So I thought about mounting the directory using curlftps but this gives me an I/O error... mc as ftp client works fine so I guess it's just a configuration mistake made by myself but what?
<qt-x> then how it is called myi ip address behind the rooter that is not directly connected to internet ?
<chilli0> iceroot, rhythmbox
<iceroot> qt-x: local adress
<llutz> qt-x: local ip
<unop> qt-x, private address to be strict
<qt-x> I kowit as virtual :D
<iceroot> qt-x: forget virtual
<unop> qt-x, that's a misleading term
<qt-x> ok :D
<llutz> qt-x: kick your teacher
<qt-x> I will
<jzaboo> unless his teacher is his boss :-P
<iceroot> then he can kick him virtually
<jzaboo> hehe
<qt-x> :)
<jzaboo> nice one!
<jzaboo> anyone who can help me out probably withmy question (see above)?
<jzaboo> Or doesn#t ubuntu irc support htis app?
<FANDER1> guys I have ubuntu 9.10, where to find menul.lst for grub?
<FANDER1> I can't find it in /boot/grub
<om26er> is gnome lighter than KDE?
<jzaboo> .. /boot/grub/menul.lst i guess
<rsk> om26er, yea
<unop> FANDER1, 9.10 uses grub2 which uses grub.cfg instead
<chris_> gnome= lighter than kde and xfce = lighter than gnome
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> FANDER1, ^^
<qt-x> xfce is ligther than kde ?
 * om26er add lxde  is lighter than all
<chris_> For sure :P
<chris_> Yeah, but lxde is not user-friendly
<jzaboo> @ubottu thankx for that info... didn#t know they changed it... just did a dist-upgrade over ssh and can't look at my bootloader without using the ethernet KVM
<Stoy> cough, cough, fluxbox
<chris_> Fluxbox is also not user-driendly
<Stoy> but it is lite
<chris_> Yeah, very lite, but the console is lighter -_-
<Stoy> yep
<chris_> lol i mean liter :P
<IdleOne> pen and paper is even lighter.
<om26er> chris_, lubuntu is going official so it lxde will be made user-friendly for sure
<ambro718> Hi, how do I get bash man pages (e.g. trap, wait)?
<chris_> Lol ok, I believe you, I will try it out when lubuntu is official
<maco> ambro718: man bash
<erUSUL> ambro718: help wait
<sven_> hello
<erUSUL> ambro718: help trap; help read; etc...
<Dr_Willis> User fiendlly is just another buzzword. :)
<gp> I HATE KARMIC KOAAAALAAA
<erUSUL> gp: we hate caps
<Stoy> userfriendly if a webcomic
<Dr_Willis> gp:  demand a refund.
<maco> gp: really, not necessary to do that every time you enter a channel
<qt-x> ambro718 apt-get install manpages-dev
<erUSUL> qt-x: manpages-dev does not contain the help for bash built ins
<ambro718> in gentoo I have wait(1P) which has a much more detailed description of wait; help wait shows just a summary.
<gp> I HATE KARMIC KOAAAALAAA
<erUSUL> !ops | gp
<ubottu> gp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> !caps | gp
<Morice> gp, zhy§
<ubottu> gp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ambro718> also it's not in manpages-dev
<chris_> But in my opinion Linux isnt the ultimate system as long as it isnt as stable as Mac os X
<erUSUL> ambro718: maybe gentoo has an independent (not bash built in) program
<llutz> !ot | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !ot | chris_
<Dr_Willis> chris_:  you dont want to get me started on the OS-X problems ive had....
<lvjunyang> hello
<bazhang> gp, please stop
<M3TVF> can someone remind me of the command to search the cache
<Dr_Willis> M3TVF:  what cache?
<llutz> M3TVF: apt-cache search ...
<bazhang> M3TVF, apt-cache search package
<om26er> great
<gp> bazhang: I have stopped
<M3TVF> cheers
<gp> can someone pl help me solve my problem .........i will give 1 million $
<bazhang> gp, just ask
<om26er> gp, you will get kicked
<mka> gp: what is your problem?
<mka> gp: we help for free
<qt-x> chris_   linux comes  in many forms maybe you've got some bad experience with it but there are stabel version who can bring a plesent experience even for beginers
<Dr_Willis> In my oponion there is no 'ultimate' system. never will be.
<qt-x> treu :D
<Dr_Willis> Except for my C64
<Dr_Willis> :)
<qt-x> true
<llutz> Dr_Willis: there's also no santa? :(
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  someone broke in to my house and put stuff under my tree last night.. and i dont think it was the tooth fairy
<Dr_Willis> :)
<M3TVF> Anybody managed to get Ham Radio Deluxe running in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> M3TVF:  is that a windows app? or what exactly?
<M3TVF> yes it is, I was wondering if anybody got it running in Wine?
<Dr_Willis> the odds of someone here actually using that app in here.. might be a little slim
<Dr_Willis> M3TVF:  check teh wine app database/forums would be a better bet. Or just try it
<erUSUL> !appdb | M3TVF
<ubottu> M3TVF: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> M3TVF, check the appdb yet?
<gp> One fine day due apparent idiotic update messages on I decieded to update my update my distro from 9.04 to karmic krap koala ....after upgrade i found that my system started in low graphic mode and system was unable to run on native display which is 1400 X 900
<om26er> handbrake is not in ubuntu repos do i have to report a bug to get it added
<gp> my graphic card
<mazda01> my second conky isn't starting???? here's the command  http://pastebin.com/f13c50da3
<mazda01>    but if I just run the second command by itself from run prompt, it starts up just fine. any thought? i am no bash programmer by the way
<bazhang> gp, no need for that language
<M3TVF> many thanks
<gp> 0d:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<bazhang> om26er, there is a ppa
<om26er> bazhang, there website also give a .deb but still
<gp> i dont understand why o why doesnt work after updrade
<apparle> I am getting this error while I make alsa-driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/347009/ plz help
<iceroot> gp: because the driver is missing
<mazda01>    but if I just run the second command by itself from run prompt, it starts up just fine. any thought? i am no bash programmer by the way
<mazda01> my second conky isn't starting???? here's the command  http://pastebin.com/f13c50da3
<iceroot> !repeat | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gp> iceroot: where i can find the driver
<mazda01> ubottu, sorry. and yes I know your not a real person. i like talking to you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> mazda01: && means that the second command is only executed if the first was exit succesfully
<apparle> howto compile alsadriver?........... I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/347009/
<mazda01> iceroot, but the 1st command was run fine, meaning the first conky started fine
<qt-x> man ls
<iceroot> mazda01: i say exit not start
<qt-x> !man ls
<iceroot> qt-x: in your local terminal
<bazhang> apparle, you are being answered in #kubuntu ; please dont crosspost
<mazda01> iceroot, ah, now i see what your saying. thanks
<qt-x> yes but I'm on win :(
<iceroot> mazda01: you want command1;command2 and not command1&&command2
<lccm> Hello, I'm trying to run ekiga under ubuntu 9.04... but this is not registering..
<mazda01> iceroot, right. thanks
<lccm> could someone help me ?
<iceroot> lccm: usefull details please (in one line to the channel)
<maco> qt-x: have you seen http://manpages.ubuntu.com ?
<mazda01> iceroot, nope, second conky didn't start despite me removing the && so now the command looks like this http://pastebin.com/f1fe456d8
<mazda01>    as I said I am no bash programmer
<qt-x> maco 10x
<iceroot> mazda01: i said ; not &
<iceroot> mazda01: please reread what i have wrote
<mazda01> iceroot, sorry.
<lccm> yes.. I took a look in the man pages....
<lccm> Details: I've created a Ekinga account and when trying to log in, I got this error msg: Could not register(request terminated)
<lilyshu> hi. i don't understand why sun-java is not working with some browser like ff, g chrome, and arora. and only openjdk is working. i try this in two laptops and in one pc and the result just the same. does anybody here can help me :(
<iceroot> mazda01: command1; command 2
<mazda01> iceroot, im sorry but I don't know what I am doing wrong. this  conky -d -c /home/daniel/.conkyrc; conky -d -c /home/daniel/.conky_calander &   does not start the second conky
<Kees_> hi
<om26er> !hi | Kees_
<ubottu> Kees_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gimpy530> I have an Ubuntu 9.04 install that won't set a static IP anymore, as if it doesn't even read my interfaces file
<iceroot> mazda01: are you a troll?
<PrototypeX29A> iceroot: what would a troll answer to that question?
<mazda01> iceroot, huh? no troll. i stated i am not a bash programmer. you said no && and to use a ;, so i did
<iceroot> mazda01: try this command1 &; command2 &
<iceroot> mazda01: & is putting the program in the background so you can start with ; a new thread using the command again
<gimpy530> This is my first attemp using this particular irc client, can anyone see this message?
<iceroot> gimpy530: true
<dribble_knght> nope
<LuciusMare> hi
<LuciusMare> how do i run a .jar file?
<iceroot> mazda01: working?
<iceroot> lccm: java -jar yourfile.jar
<richardsith> hello guys
<iceroot> LuciusMare: java -jar yourfile.jar
<iceroot> lccm: sorry wrong nick
<LuciusMare> oh
<LuciusMare> thanks
<richardsith> I'm sorry for my english, but I've a problem with Hylafax Server, is there some one that can help me? thanks
<iceroot> !details | richardsith
<ubottu> richardsith: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<richardsith> ok!
<ope> shoutcast - if I load a playlist i vlc or amarok, there comes no connection to the stream, as I can see on output on console. What happens here?
<iceroot> ope: isnt the terminal-ouput telling you what goes wrong?
<mazda01> iceroot, no. here is the command. http://pastebin.com/f5b7bd32b
<iceroot> ope: maybe the stream is down
<mazda01> iceroot, im sorry it may seem like it's hard to help me.
<richardsith> I've a problem when try to sent a file pdf, I've tried to sent the file issue.net and it goes to destination
<richardsith> without problem
<richardsith> but when to send a pdf file or .txt received that " Can not determine file type"
<iceroot> mazda01: conky -d -c /home/daniel/.conkyrc   after putting that in a terminal, is there a prompt again?
<richardsith> I use an Ubuntu 8.04Lts Server and I've installed all packages by synaptic
<iceroot> mazda01: or is the terminal waiting until you end that command?
<bahman> Hello everybody. I use Ubuntu 9.04 and wanna to create my personal keyboard layout, could you help me to find the symbole of keyboard file?
<bahman> in Ubuntu 8.04 the file was there: /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/
<bahman> But I couldnt find it in Ubuntu 9.04
<princeofgiri> hello all
<princeofgiri> can I ask something about ubuntu karmic here?
<hasibullah> hi dear how can i use my scanner it is not working
<iceroot> !xsane | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<mazda01> iceroot, no
<iceroot> hasibullah: see the link about supported hardware
<iceroot> mazda01: no what?
<richardsith> anyones can help me?
<bahman> hello princeofgiri
<mazda01> iceroot, if I run conky -c /home/daniel/.conky_calander  the terminal sits with conky output and does not return to the prompt
<lollan> hi
<princeofgiri> bahman, hello, can you help me? :)
<iceroot> mazda01: and if using  yourcommand& ? then there is a prompt?
<bahman> Were is the keyboard layout file?!
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | princeofgiri
<ubottu> princeofgiri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hasibullah> the scanner model is Plustek OpticSlim m12
<mazda01> iceroot, conky -c /home/daniel/.conky_calander&   still does NOT return to prompt
<bahman> princeofgiri Yeah do you know where is the keyboard layout file?!
<princeofgiri> ubottu, ok. thanks
<iceroot> mazda01: hm, strange
<lollan> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 and I try to install Wmware Workstation 7, the installation goes alright but when I want to launch the software it ask me to compile some modules and there it doesn't work. Anybody got a tutorial about installing it on Ubunru 9.10 ?
<iceroot> hasibullah: looked at the database?
<iceroot> lollan: why not using virtualbox from the repos?
<hasibullah> iceroot:which data base
<iceroot> hasibullah: the supported hardware-database (see link froom ubottu )
<lollan> iceroot: I'd like to run my physical Windows using Vmware
<soreau> mazda01: Tried Ctrl+C ?
<hasibullah> ok thanks
<iceroot> lollan: ah, didnt know vmware can run physical systems. thanks for the info
<princeofgiri> in ubuntu karmic, I can't hear sound on my speaker while my guitar plug in on my line-in, but in jaunty I can. is some clue here?
<lollan> iceroot: np
<Dr_Willis> princeofgiri:  play with the mixer controlls and pavucontrol
<soreau> princeofgiri: Did you check the audio settings with alsamixer or the gnome sound mixer?
<bahman> Do anyone know where is the keyboard layout file?! I wanna to edit it!
<mazda01> iceroot, i ran the commands in the terminal, one after the other. here is the ouput. http://pastebin.com/f39663bb8   i had to hit ctrl-c to get back to a prompt
<richardsith> has anyone configured a Fax Server with Hylafax and tried to send a pdf file with it? thankc
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i think the conky config has an option to spawn, or use  whatever &  (note the space)
<mazda01> iceroot, this webpage says it can be done.  http://pastebin.com/f39663bb8
<princeofgiri> Dr_Willis & soreau, I'm alreadi check it all. but still not working. if I open gstreamer-properties, on default input, i press test button, and sound going out
<Dr_Willis> My conky configs -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<mazda01> iceroot, sorry, here is the link http://sidux.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-11599.html
<ope> iceroot: sry, my child: This http://howflow.com/pastes/1844 is what i got from vlc (shoutcast streams not playing)
<lilyshu> hi. if i have sun-java and openjdk installed what cmd line to choose one between this two?
<ope> child=3y ;-)
<bahman> I could not find any useful link to answer!
<bahman> Do you know where is the keyboard layout file?! Thanks
<soreau> bahman: What aare you ultimately trying to do?
<kymara> lilyshu: i believe it's update-java-alternatives
<legend2440> lilyshu: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kymara> try update-java-alternatives -l to list the options and check the man page to see how to set them
<soreau> bahman: The keyboard settings file is stored somewhere in ~/.gconf most likely
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, yes, it says I can run more than once conky if I add the -c flag, which I have.  http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i run more then 1 conky  all the time.  I run each one seperately.
<isolat3dsh33p> Question about alien arena: Is it possible to have two versions of alien arena in ubuntu?
<azo> r
<Dr_Willis> conky -c /home/willis/.conkyrc &
<bahman> Thanks you soreau but I wanna to change my layout
<Dr_Willis> conky -c /home/willis/.conkyrc2 &
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup a theme in ubuntu 9.10 in the login  sceen?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i am using a conkylaunch script. here it is, my calender wont start no matter what I have tried.  http://pastebin.com/f6eb5d7a1
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  the -c flag jus tells it what config to use. You still need the  & at the end i belive
<kymara> i hope this is not too 'general' a question - does anyone have experience with ubuntu netbook remix, the 'about' page says it's optimised for retail sales environment which makes me think it may not be actually good as a useable OS .. i use ubuntu normally on my desktop, now want something for my netbook
<bahman> in Ubuntu 8.04 the file was there: /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/
<lilyshu> kymara, legend2440 merci beaucoup :-)
<soreau> bahman: So use the gnome-keyboard-properties applet (sys>prefs>keyboard)
<mka> perlsyntax, I am interested in knowing this as well
<lg188> hi ppl
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, may i see your conky script that launches more than one conky
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  Start_Conky.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f1a33f490
<perlsyntax> me to
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows mka
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i dont use the -d option. and i tell it to sleep for 18 or so sec. because that gives gnome time to startup
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  gdm in 9.10 is not veruy themeable.
<lg188> i get this at startup trought livecd "usbhid: v2.6: usb HID core driver"
<bahman> No soreau, I wanna to change some keys in "abc" keyboard, in Ubuntu 8.04 the file was there: /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, both conky's run fine if I enter this command in a run prompt.  conky -d -c /home/daniel/.conky_calander
<perlsyntax> ye[
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you can change teh wallpaper and perhaps a few other tweaks but thats it.
<lmaowaffle> hello guys. I was wondering if I can install ubuntu without a desktop manager (gnome, kde, xfce or other) as I'd like to avoid all the dependencies. Is this allowed via ubuntu installer? also, will those non-installed packages ever be selected during future upgrades for whatever reason? If so, can I mask them?
<perlsyntax> that sucks
<nlko> hey, how do i make my console look a little more user friendly? when i alt f2 for example, its a bit dull...
<mka> Dr_Willis, perlsyntax, I thought as much
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  ifyou are auto starting this at login.. make it sleep fior about 20 sec befor it starts up.
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, may i see your conky start script to spawn more than 1?
<pranay> hi all, i have downloaded eclipse from the official site and kept the home folder ,but to run it everytime i have to open a terminal and execute ./eclipse .On right clicking and open ,it shows the folllowin error :
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i just pastebin'd it...
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  Start_Conky.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f1a33f490
<jmcs> lmaowaffle: you can install ubuntu server
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, that may be another issue. right now, if I launch .conkylaunch, the calender never comes up!
<pranay> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java java in your current PATH
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  make it sleep for 20 sec. If they get started BEFOR gnome is ready they appear BELOW the gnome desktop
<lmaowaffle> jmcs: is that similar to base install of debian (standard packages without X or dev tools/libs)?
<mbruins> hi, how can i check if my onboard vga is correctly installed? (i mean that there are good drivers installed)
<mka> perlsyntax, Dr_Willis, now ubuntu gets even more unfriendly with respect to Grub2 and GDM theme-ing
<pranay> i have installed jdk in my syste,m , please help
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i am not restarting my machine. i am killing conky, then running the conkylaunch script. they should both start according to you right?
<llutz> mbruins: does it work? yes, drivers are ok
<adalal> ubuntu has nothing to do with gnome!
<mka> GGGGrrrrrrrrr!!!!
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  they should. Mine do.
<nlko> ls
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, may i see your start script
<mbruins> llutz: well ive i installed debian for instance it works too but it has a vesa xorg driver installed
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  there is a better way to make conky 'restart' also - by a signal - i got it in the scgs
<bullgard4> The command 'amixer -Dpulse' works on my Ubuntu 9.10 computer. What does the option 'Dpulse' effect? 'man amixer' is dated and does not consider this option.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  ivbe pasted the url to them 3 times now.
<lg188> nlko: you can use other consoles
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  Start_Conky.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f1a33f490
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, oh, well you didn't put my name so I didn't see them. sorry!
<perlsyntax> yep
<nlko> lg188: i know that, but i was thinking more along the lines of changing the res/font
<princeofgiri> Dr_Willis & soreau, I'm alreadi check it all. but still not working. if I open gstreamer-properties, on default input, i press test button, and sound going out
<Dr_Willis> and my conky configs -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<soreau> princeofgiri: Just because you checked it doesnt mean you configured it correctly
<jmcs> lmaowaffle: I don't know which libs it includes by default but it comes without X
<bahman> Wow I find it! /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<soreau> princeofgiri: You might need to enable line in or maybe there is a physical issue
<bahman> Thanks
<princeofgiri> soreau, I try to configured it corectly, because I can record my guitar sound
<bahman> and bye
<mka> adalal, ubuntu has SOMETHING to do with gnome
<lollan> exit
<soreau> princeofgiri: Might also be a pulseaudio issue, not sure
<klown> I am having an issue in 9.10, i was listening to music, than all the sudden, it stopped.  all the volumes are up as far as they will go, and nothing is muted.
<adalal> well, i mean, gnome is it's own project
<adalal> klown: restart pulseaudio
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, nope, my calander just wont start. here is script.  http://pastebin.com/f48ad21ba   the -d daemoniz's conky
<perlsyntax> mka here what i found
<klown> adalal, sorry, should have added that, i restarted pulse, and alsa, neither worked.
<perlsyntax> http://lionlix.wordpress.com/2009/10/23/hack-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-gdm-login-screen/
<pranay> adalal:hi all, i have downloaded eclipse from the official site and kept the home folder ,but to run it everytime i have to open a terminal and execute ./eclipse .On right clicking and open ,it shows the folllowin error :
<mka> perlsyntax, thanks let me check it straight away
<perlsyntax> :)
<pranay> adalal:A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java java in your current PATH
<pranay> adalal:i have installed jdk in my syste,m , please help
<TLF> hello
<TLF> when I used to enter a pendrive in ubuntu, it opened a dialogue to choose what application should I start, but now it's gone, how can I reenable it? Thanks
<mazda01> iceroot, very strange that if i run each command seperate from a run prompt, they both work. but now how do I put them both in a script to both start?
<om26er> TLF, reinsert?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis,  very strange that if i run each command seperate from a run prompt, they both work. but now how do I put them both in a script to both start?
<adalal> pranay: try the following command to set a symbolic link, and see how it works.. 'ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java...<depending on your version>/jre/bin/java /home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java'
<mbruins> if i go to System>Administration>Hardware driver i see "No propietary drivers are in use on this system" does this mean that i dont have the correct driver for my onboard vga?
<TLF> om26er: nope
<legend2440> pranay: if you install eclipse from synaptic it will work. instead of downloading it
<mka> perlsyntax, from that link: "Unfortunately Ubuntu seem to be trying to dumb everything down to the point where the system becomes unusable. It is a real shame because the main reason I dumped Windows for Linux back in 2004 was because I did not like the way Microsoft dumbed everything down. Now, alas, it would seem many distributions of Linux are going the same way. This is not a good move, for me the freedom to hack is probably Linux’s
<mka>  strongest selling point."
<TLF> om26er: it stopped working sudddenly since some days
<om26er> TLF, :(
<lilyshu> mbruins, onboard vga driver is preloaded.
<mka> I am very unhappy with karmic's user friendliness
<lukasz> #ubuntu-pl
<mbruins> lilyshu: is there a way i can check what xorg driver there is loaded?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i even removed the -d  flag but the calander just wont start
<bazhang> mka, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<perlsyntax> i see
<perlsyntax> did it work
<lilyshu> mbruins, lspci -v              i think
<mazda01> everyone has given up?
<mka> perlsyntax, I'vent tried will try when I am back on karmic, I am on intrepid now
<klown> I am having an issue in 9.10, i was listening to music, than all the sudden, it stopped.  all the volumes are up as far as they will go, and nothing is muted. I have tried restarting alsa, and pulseaudio, and neither worked.
<mka> bazhang, sorry
<mka> mazda01, given up what?
<perlsyntax> ok
<mazda01> mka, not you.
<mazda01> iceroot, this wont work either. http://pastebin.com/f5fba0841
<mbruins> lilyshu: thanks, Kernel driver in use: i915
<bullgard4> The command 'amixer -Dpulse' works on my Ubuntu 9.10 computer. What does the option 'Dpulse' effect? 'man amixer' is dated and does not consider this option.
<mka> mazda01, put the name of the people you refer to so that you get their attention
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  got a url to your claander config? I got a little mini cal config at my drop.io site
<lilyshu> mbruins, you're welcome
<adalal> pranay: did it work?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/f628ed96b
<mazda01> mka, thanks cause this is my first time on irc
<tomcat> ??
<mka> klown, what player are you using?
<bazhang> WireBot, hi
<klown> mka, I have tried rhythm, and banshee
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, and here is the conky calander config.  http://pastebin.com/f53302cf4
<mka> klown, but music played before and then it stopped all of a sudden?
<klown> mka, yes.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i cant get that script to even print a calander to the console/terminal. or else im using it wrong..
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, what's weird is that if i put the calande conky config first in conkylaunch script, it still still doesn't start, only the main conky starts
<klown> mka, it stopped by itself, I was in the other room, and heard the music stop.  noone touched anything.
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * vap0r gives me a kipper
<bazhang> vap0r, disable that script
<mka> klown, maybe the playlist ended or it encountered a corrupt track
<klown> mka, ive been able to select different tracks to play
<mka> klown, can you play a track manually by rhythmbox now?
<yoyoMamma> Is it possible to replace upstart with classic init ?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  you dont have the 2 overlapping on the display do you?
<klown> mka, yes, i tried, no sound still.
<apparle>  I am having a similar problemhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498863which is similar to this http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7467#c30 So I think I must add my subvendor and subdevice to automatically take the ac97_codec parameter. How to do that?
<schalla> Hey all :)
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i am not sure. i copied all of it from web. if you create a conky config like I did of the calander. it puts a calender on my dekstop. here's a pic  http://img51.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgo.png
<adalal> just a question guys, has anyone been able to access keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  conkyrc3 on that drop.io site is my Uber-simple calander for conky
<apparle>  I am having a problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498863 which is similar to this http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7467#c30 So I think I must add my subvendor and subdevice to automatically take the ac97_codec parameter. How to do that?
<mka> klown, double check that the rhythmbox volum is not muted and the ubuntu system volume is not muted either
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, no, first conky config is upper right, second is bottom right
<klown> mka, ive done both, several times :)
<yoyoMamma> Help! Is it possible to replace upstart with classic init ?
<mka> klown, reboot
<schalla> Your at the thema conky, great.
<schalla> I got a quick question
<klown> mka, tried that also :P
<mka> klown, if the problem persists then come here again
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, like I said, if I run each command seperately they both show as it shows in the screen grab, i just can;t figure out how to right a bash script that will start the clander
<mka> klown, oh?
<schalla> Is the conky config in the /etc/conky folder or in the user folder hidden?
<IdleOne> schalla: hidden
<mka> mka, how did you select pulseaudio in rhythmbox?
<klown> mka, ive rebooted my computer twice, no change.
<IdleOne> schalla: you want .conkyrc
<pranay> adalal: i got the following :
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i went to that link but it's only the main webpage for that site, i don't see any calander script
<pranay>  ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java 1.6.0_17/jre/bin/java /home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java ln: target `/home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java' is not a directory
<schalla> Ah okay idle.
<schalla> Then I found it
<schalla> just wasnt sure
<apparle> adalal: what do you mean access
<mazda01> schalla, it's in your home dir, with a .   in front of it..       .conkyrc
<adalal> apparle: yeah.. just wont connect, it can ping it.. but can't get any info out of it
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, did you look at my screen grab
<mka> klown, do you have mplayer?
<pranay> adalal: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java 1.6.0_17/jre/bin/java /home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java ln: target `/home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/java' is not a directory
<schalla> Thx I found it. And another question if that would be okay.
<schalla> I used a finished conky script, but it just shows my / parti
<klown> mka, lemme download it real quick.
<schalla> but I got 3 partis and want to show all in the hd overview.
<apparle> adalal: I can open it
<linuxghost> when i run lsusb it says AR5523 (no firmware). somebody help me installing AR5523 firmware on Ubuntu 9.10. I have TP-Link TL-WN620 USB Wi-Fi
<mka> klown, another thing, does your system makes a sound when you are loging in?
<adalal> pranay: oh, and maksure the /jre/bin/ directory exists under eclipse and then use this ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java 1.6.0_17/jre/bin/ /home/pranay/Downloads/eclipse/jre/bin/
<adalal> apparle: that's annoying, ...
<klown> mka, no it did not, either time.
<apparle> adalal: are you behind a proxy or something?
<legend2440> pranay: why not just install eclipse from Synaptic?
<klown> mka, but i did hear some static earlier when I restarted pulse, but thats all ive heard in the past hour.
<adalal> apparle: not at all, unless some ports are being blocked somehow else
<apparle> adalal: see if you can open this from browser http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<apparle>  I am having a problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498863 which is similar to this http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7467#c30 So I think I must add my subvendor and subdevice to automatically take the ac97_codec parameter. How to do that?
<linuxghost> kk
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  http://drop.io/dr_willis is my own little blog - theres sone downloads for my conky configs.
<bullgard4> The command 'amixer -Dpulse' works on my Ubuntu 9.10 computer. What does the option 'Dpulse' effect? 'man amixer' is dated and does not consider this option.
<maco> bullgard4: device
<Zeonisis> How do I disable the guest account?
<vydd> hi all...how do I add a custom keyboard layout?
<theyCallMeJohnny> i have a seperate partition which i want to use as smb share; is there a possibility to set the rights to rwx for everyone if a file is copied to this partition?
<theyCallMeJohnny> cause now i when i copy a file in the directory i have to chmod a+rwx it first
<linuxghost> when i run lsusb it says AR5523 (no firmware). somebody help me installing AR5523 firmware on Ubuntu 9.10. I have TP-Link TL-WN620 USB Wi-Fi
<bullgard4> maco: Do you mean a device file?
<Dr_Willis> theyCallMeJohnny:  it will depend on how its mounted.. and the options you set for teh share.
<maco> bullgard4: it tells what device to manipulate, i think
<Zeonisis> How can I disable the guest account?
<Dr_Willis> theyCallMeJohnny:  the smb.conf file share defs have options on what default permissions to set for files copied to a share
<maco> bullgard4: so could be hw:0 or pulse or various other things
<Zeonisis> How can I disable the guest account?
<Dr_Willis> ZenBSDi:  why not ask faster.. that will help....
<Slart> Zeonisis: the same way you enabled it.. The same way you enabled it
<Zeonisis> I didn't :X
<Slart> Zeonisis: then it's not enabled.. problem solved
<theyCallMeJohnny> Dr_Willis: if i copy it on the same machine to the directory it works too?
<mka> klown: try to go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and on the devices change the sound playback under Movies and Music to "ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" and the Default Mixer Tracks to "Alsa Mixer"
<adalal> apparle: nope not going through
<adalal> are there any keyserver mirrors?
<klown> mka, i fixed it, somehow it got switched to a different output.
<mka> klown, how?
<klown> mka, i have no clue.
<peter__> hej
<apparle> adalal: I dunno but why don't you try through a proxy website and get the required key
<klown> mka, but it was on digital output
<Dr_Willis> theyCallMeJohnny:  samba shares are special. they ahve special settings
<mka> klown, ok. you made it!
<klown> mka, thanks for your help :)
<llutz> theyCallMeJohnny: look into your smb-conf, create mask/directory mask
<bullgard4> maco: It is rather not for manipulation but for information. But I would like to know what device it informs about. How can I find that out?
<schalla> Dudes I got a question with conky and the HD. Well, it just shows my Root Partition. Could the problem be that the other 2s are NFTS?
<maco> bullgard4: i dont know
<bullgard4> maco: Thank you for commenting.
<adalal> apparle: i suppose i'll jus try manually keeping 11371 open for now
<ditto> Hi
<Dr_Willis> schalla:  you have to configure teh conky configs/gizmos to the proper paths for the opther drives
<ditto> Was bringen dieses Kürbiskopt Auszeichnungen, wofür gibts die, wie bekommt man die?=
<apparle> adalal: which key are you trying to get
<bazhang> !de | ditto
<ubottu> ditto: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<adalal> apparle: amsn-daily
<Dr_Willis> schalla:  or use a little 'df -h' output type thing in a conky config. Like i got at http://drop.io/dr_willis
<vydd> how do I add my custom kbd layout?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, super weird. if my bash conky start script looks like this: http://pastebin.com/f73b99673
<mazda01>      it still doersn't start the calander but starts the default .conkyrc file.   WHAT THE HECK!!!
<adalal> apparle: it's nothing to do with my firewall apparently
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know about firefox 3.5 ? where does it keep its' Cookies ?
<Slart> bullgard4: just fyi.. that command doesn't work on my 9.10 system.. it might specific to your setup.. or something you installed
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  double check spelling/paths i guess..
<schalla> Dr_Willis: I found the problem, that was realy silly from me^
<linuxghost> How to install AR5523 firmware?
<RFXCasey> I have an old machine with a geforce 4 mx and want to know which version of ubuntu or what driver will give the best video performance or directly support that card in general?
<TopGear> hello
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: I'm guessing in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<some weird profile number>/cookies.sqlite  but I'm not sure
<TopGear> I've got some problems
<TopGear> with ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Slart> RFXCasey: I would try xubuntu for a weaker system
<schalla> Dr_Willis: The problem was just that he didn't mounted them automatical
<Dr_Willis> RFXCasey:  that old a card - its proberly not going to matter much.   the rest of the system specs will proberly be the bottleneck
<schalla> How can I say that he should mount harddrives automatical?
<schalla> there's a way for that?
<Slart> RFXCasey: try 9.10, if that doesn't work.. try with the latest LTS.. !lts for more info on that
<adalal> apparle: i'm calling virgin media...
<Dr_Willis> schalla:  adda  proper fstab entry for ntfs drives to get them mounted at boot time
<bullgard4> Slart: Yes, I installed an additional file according to the recommendation in http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup.
<RFXCasey> but will that have a direct driver for that card cause with karmic the video performance is way way worse then windows
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: thanks , I was hoping to backup cookies and transfer it to other computer
<ubuntunewbie> is it possible ?
<Dr_Willis> RFXCasey:   the old nvidia drivers for that card proberly havent changed in the last few releases. So i doubt if its going tobe noticeable.
<TopGear> I want to install programs, but i can't couse of ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<schalla> Dr_Willis: Sorry, I am a bit new in this area, where I can do this?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: I have no idea.. I've never really bothered about backing the cookies up.. bookmarks, yes.. but not cookies
<RFXCasey> I had just read that the newer versions of Ubuntu don't support some of the old cards except with a generic driver
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | schalla
<ubottu> schalla: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TopGear> can somebody help me?
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: hm... hope to do that
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: now google to find out
<Slart> bullgard4: ah.. so you've added an alsa device called "pulse".. I think
<Dr_Willis> RFXCasey:   it depends on the exact card and exact driver.. Im not sure if that applies to nvidia cards..  since there are the nvidia-legacy drivers in the repos.. it CAN apply to ati cards
<schalla> Dr_Willis: I can mount them with no problem, my problem is just how to mount them at start automatical
<schalla> You know? :P
<RFXCasey> Slart ok thanks
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, if i run conky -c /home/daniel/.conky_calander  from a command line terminal, the calander comes up and here;s the ouput.  http://pastebin.com/f242a63c0    but if i run sh .conkylaunch from the terminal it actually works, they both come up. http://pastebin.com/f4f701383
<mazda01>    but if I run .conkylaunch from the run prompt, the calander never comes up. WOW  weird
<Dr_Willis> schalla:  edit the /etc/fstab and put a proper entry for them in there.
<schalla> Oh okay, thanks :)
<RFXCasey> bye bye
<grawity> mazda01: Is '.conkylaunch' executable?
<TopGear> nobody who can help me?
<legend2440> TopGear: you were installing   ttf-mscorefonts-installer  and something went wrong. so now you cant install anything?  is that the problem?
<TopGear> I can install them
<TopGear> but on 50%, I get a error
<Slart> TopGear: you might want to explain your problem a bit more
<TopGear> well
<TopGear> I did a fresh install of ubuntu keramic 9.10
<legend2440> TopGear: what is the error message?
<TopGear> it's diffrent
<Rob213> hi
<Slart> TopGear: including examples of what it looks like always help.. there's a pastebin and an imagebin available for screenshots
<TopGear> yes
<Slart> !pastebin | TopGear
<ubottu> TopGear: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mazda01> grawity, yes.
<TopGear> but I'm using a dutch ubuntu
<TopGear> hmm, I installed Audacious2 with no problems
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, weird, sh .conkylaunch works from a command prompt but not from gnome run box
<Slart> TopGear: it's usually not a problem..
<TopGear> but what does that error mean
<bullgard4> Slart: I installed a 'type' pulse. But I' like to get 'Dpulse' explained.
<bazhang> TopGear, the servers are timing out.
<bullgard4> s/I'/I'd/
<TopGear> ok
<bazhang> TopGear, this is a fresh install, or at least the ubuntu-restricted-extras package is presumably
<TopGear> i installed restricted
<mazda01> grawity, apparently you can;t run a script that runs more than 1 command from the run prompt.
<mazda01> Dr_Willis,  apparently you can;t run a script that runs more than 1 command from the run prompt.
<grawity> mazda01: the 'run' prompt does not care at all; it just executes what it's told to.
<Rob213> Hi, I've got a problem.
<bazhang> TopGear, same exact issue here, eventually after several tries the servers finished installing them
<grawity> mazda01: The rest is handled by the kernel.
<Rob213> \The problem is the Places/Nautilus problem
<Rob213> No folders will open and starting Nautilus makes this error
<Rob213> "Geek@ubuntu:~$ nautilus
<Rob213> (nautilus:3411): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<Rob213> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<FloodBot2> Rob213: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rob213> ** (nautilus:3411): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'
<grawity> mazda01: Btw, pastebin that script, or sometihng
<theyCallMeJohnny> when i share a folder in my local directory, where does the info get stored?
<theyCallMeJohnny> in which file?
<terrorink> hey hey were the monkeys i like to help people fix things and make the mods mad ^_^ hey hey were the monkeys
<mazda01> grawity, here it is: http://pastebin.com/f473a1ded
<TopGear> bazhang> have you solved that error?
<TopGear> I hate it
<Rob213> The problem is the Places/Nautilus problem
<hasibullah> what is the best software to support my scanner
<Rob213> http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/
<bazhang> TopGear, just by continuing to install updates, it eventually installed
<Rob213> Please Help
<Slart> bullgard4: in alsa you have devices.. you have one device called "default" that is usually your default sound card.. then you can add more devices.. I could for example add a soundcard and create a device for it called "livingroom" since I have the speakers connected to that soundcard in the living room.. so I have the devices "default" and "livingroom".. if I want to change the volumes of the living room sound card I would do "amixer -Dlivingroom".. if I wan
<TopGear> allright
<martijn_> hi, i have installed daisy under opensuse, but i cannot get the panel on bottum there, see this=> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077 do you have any idea how to fix this?
<warddr> hello, is there a way to regenerate awstats? I added an additional ip filter and I'd like to apply that to the entire logfile.
<TopGear> By the way, I am gonna do a reboot
<TopGear> thnx for so far
<Slart> bullgard4: these device names show up in other apps as well.. you can make amarok use a special device if you want.. "aplay" also supports using a named device to play the sound
<morgan> hello everybody
<grawity> mazda01: And how exactly are you starting it when you use the terminal?
<mazda01> grawity, sh .conkylaunch
<grawity> mazda01: Try ./.conkylaunch
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> I am having a strange issue here
<bullgard4> Slart: Your last but one message to me was too long and thus Freenode cut it after your words: ".. if I wan".
<rysiek|pl> when I try to do: wget -O- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mazda01> grawity, from the run prompt?
<snake> How can I add a directory to my $PATH variable.
<rysiek|pl> I get timeouts
<grawity> mazda01: No, from the terminal.
<rysiek|pl> even though in onther machines in the same very network with the same network settings
<Slart> bullgard4: hmm.. I'll paste it in a pm.. hang on
<rysiek|pl> everything works AOK
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to backup cookies on firefox so it retain the username and password ?
<second_nick> hey my samba share(windows-ubuntu) works for a while and then says, connection time out.. any ideas?
<mazda01> grawity, ok
<Soslas> hey my samba share(windows-ubuntu) works for a while and then says, connection time out.. any ideas?
<evergren> hello
<Slart> bullgard4: that worked better?
<evergren> I have a problem….I have deskjet 670c, old printing: till ubuntu 9,04, in the press c' it was the possibility to print also pages from lucid paper, now with ubuntu 9,10 cè only prints to color or white man gray, without lucid paper; how never? puo to return themselves or to add still such possibility?
<mazda01> grawity, that works just liek sh .conkylaunch. BOTH my main conky as well as the conky calander start up just fine
<snake> How can I add a directory to my $PATH variable.
<grawity> snake: To the beginning or end?
<snake> end
<grawity> snake: export PATH="$PATH:/new/directory"
<snake> okay thankyou
<grawity> snake: Add to ~/.bashrc to make the change permanent
<warddr> hello, is there a way to regenerate awstats? I added an additional ip filter and I'd like to apply that to the entire logfile.
<caseyw1> I've installed ubuntu under windows, is there a way to switch to it as my main OS and blow out windows altogether?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<EagleScreen> yes caseyw1, but I think you have to do a real Ubuntu installation
<snake> grawity im confused about "~/.bashrc"
<warddr> caseyw1, if you installed using wine you'll have to reinstall if you want to remove windows
<grawity> caseyw1: depends on how did you install Ubuntu - Wubi or "real" dual-boot.
<warddr> *using wubi, caseyw1
<bullgard4> Slart: Is the first letter 'D' of '-Dpulse' of special meaning?
<Zorael> Does anyone know of any app that can generate tabbing hierarchy in source files? I have an XML file that had its hierarchy flattened and would like to reconstruct it.
<evergren> I have a problem….I have deskjet 670c, old printing: till ubuntu 9,04, in the press c' it was the possibility to print also pages from lucid paper, now with ubuntu 9,10 cè only prints to color or white man gray, without lucid paper; how never? puo to return themselves or to add still such possibility?
<grawity> snake: When a path starts with ~/ it means your home directory, or "homedir". If your Ubuntu username is "snake", then your homedir probably is at /home/snake/
<mazda01> grawity, any thoughts. very weird. what does the run prompt run the .conkylaunch command with? Also, what's the difference from running bash script with the sh thing or without it because if I run sh .conkylaunch from termminal, it does what I want. if I run .conkylaunch  (without the sh), it doesn't do what I want.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: maybe "device"
<ActionParsnip1> Zorael: email the coder to tell him/her their layout stinks ;)
<IdleOne> caseyw1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I migrate to a real partition, and/or get rid of Windows entirely?
<ActionParsnip1> evergren: install the latest HPLIP
<mazda01> grawity, is it my terminal setting somewhere that tell it to run command with a certain interpretor or something liek that
<caseyw1> Thanks for all the responses. What I did was, when I was in windows a window popped up and said I could install from within windows, and so I did. I think that's the wubi.
<Slart> bullgard4: I think it's simply short for "Device"
<theyCallMeJohnny> Dr_Willis: hm it doesnt work, heres my smb.conf, i restartet the samba server too http://paste.pocoo.org/show/159749/
<Soslas> anyone?
<Soslas> hey my samba share(windows-ubuntu) works for a while and then says, connection time out.. any ideas?
<linuxghost> http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: try changing the socket option to tcp_nodelay (should be in the file already, just uncomment it)
<grawity> mazda01: When you type "./.conkylaunch", the shell takes "./.conkylaunch" as the command, and tells Linux to start it. Its contents start with #!/bin/bash, so Linux runs 'bash' and tells to execute that script.
<Bohemian> what's the best address book and mail client for windows?
<theyCallMeJohnny> Dr_Willis: when i create a file or directory its still read only
<snake> grawity: thanks
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I would like to know what programs process an option (or name) 'Dpulse' other or differently than an option (or name) 'Fpulse', for example.
<Slart> bullgard4: sometimes they want   blabla --device=something .. other times they want   blabla -D=something  or blabla -D something  . in this case they want  blabla -Dsomething
<grawity> Bohemian: Thunderbird. (Outlook 2007 is good too)
<Bohemian> thunderbird does address book too?
<warddr> caseyw1, yes; that is wubi
<Slart> bullgard4: afaik it's just a choice whoever write amixer did
<grawity> mazda01: When you type "sh .conkylaunch", the shell takes "sh" as the command, and Linux runs 'sh' -- which is _not_ the same as 'bash'.
<Slart> *wrote
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: there is no best app for anything
<ActionParsnip1> !windows | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Bohemian> grawity: thanks! would you recommend any other apps for a 60+ year old to have fun using a computer?
<mazda01> grawity, ok, i think sh stands for shell but which shell does it use to run the command?
<evergren> ActionParsnip1, install the latest HPLIP you know I can find where it?
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 in  /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: yes
<dinosaurvskitten> I have this pdf of a scan of a book that has very grainy fonts, to the point where it's hardly possible to read it. However, I'm able to select text and search the document just fine in evince, so the actual text must be somehow embedded in the pdf file. Is there a way to make evince overlay the grainy fonts with something more readable? (or maybe another pdf reader that could do the job?)
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip1> evergren: websearch it
<mazda01> grawity, so you're saying that bash is not the default shell for running command otherwise .conkylaunch would work just like ./.conkylaunch right? im confussed why this isn't working
<Bohemian> can someone show me a screen shot of their ubuntu machine running flux or gnome?
<caseyw1> Thanks IdleOne
<grawity> mazda01: 'sh' doesn't just stand for any shell; it is the "Bourne Shell", a very basic one.
<ActionParsnip1> evergren: you will get a script to run from the good people at HP (who make Linux drivers :))
<IdleOne> caseyw1: welcome
<bullgard4> Slart: Do you mean that the author of the amixer command gave a special meaning to the first letter D in a amixer option name?
<linuxghost> somebody help me how to patch http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523 here: patch < debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.2*
<linuxghost> somebody help me how to patch http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523 here: patch < debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.2*  on ubuntu 9.10 not debian
<grawity> mazda01: 'bash' is "Bourne Again Shell", a very improved one. You start 'bash' every time when you open a terminal.
<linuxghost> ghost@ghost-laptop:~/ar5523$ patch < debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.2*
<linuxghost> bash: debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.2*: ambiguous redirect
<ActionParsnip1> !patch | linuxghost
<ubottu> linuxghost: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<blackshell> is there a channle for pidgin?
<ActionParsnip1> blackshell: sure
<blackshell> whatst it?
<grawity> blackshell: #pidgin on this network (Freenode)
<dinosaurvskitten> blackshell, er, #pidgin
<Slart> bullgard4: no.. ok.. lets do this from the beginning.. the device name is "pulse".. not "Dpulse" or anything like that
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  if you use bash shell features. start scripts with #!/bin/bash to be specific :)
<xiven> Hey all. Have a little issue. I have Karmic installed on a laptop inside virtualbox. But, it only sees one screen, when it should see an LCD, and an External Monitor.
<ActionParsnip1> blackshell: its a multiprotocol chat client
<adalal> right
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: he's  asking about the channel, not Pidgin in general
<evergren> <ActionParsnip1>   http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html  ???????????
<ai9371> im trying to set up web server
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: i'd ask in #vbox
<ai9371> and Xampp isnt working
<adalal> anyone knows why i would not be able to get keys of the ubuntu keyservers but other computer in the same network can?
<queso> If I was in the middle of copying like 50GBs using rsync, and it stopped in the middle unexpectedly, will it continue where it left off the next time I run the command if I specificy the same directories?  Or should I start from scratch?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, grawity, my script does start with bash doesn't it? #!/bin/bash
<Slart> bullgard4: the -D part is just a parameter.. or switch
<grawity> mazda01: Yes. But when you type 'sh conkylaunch' that line is ignored
<Slart> bullgard4: all these switches or parameters are listed in the man page
<ActionParsnip1> evergren: yes that, download it, set it as executable using chmod +x  then run it as a user, you will be asked for your sudo pass later
<grawity> mazda01: So try changing to #!/bin/sh, maybe it'll start working.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  so that shouldent be an issue then.  use 'bash whateverlauinch' or dont use 'sh'  to launch it.
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  try 'bash whatever.sh'
<bullgard4> Slart: Ah, ok. One can concatenate '-D' and 'pulse'.
<linuxghost> how to locate file adress in terminal?
<Slart> bullgard4: yes
<grawity> queso: rsync is actually designed to be resumeable
<mazda01> grawity, how come the command works when I run either "./" or "sh" before my command ".conkylaunch" but not when I run merely ".conkylaunch" by itself if the script tells it to use bash?
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip1> queso: it will recompare the files and see some are still old and copy them over so yes
<ste> darksin.net
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  sh by default  is a link to 'dash' not 'bash'
<Slart> bullgard4: you're welcome
<grawity> mazda01: ah, I thought you always use at least the ./ part?
<ActionParsnip1> linuxghost: address? don't you mean location?
<mazda01> grawity, no
<adalal> anyone knows why one computer in a network wouldn't be able to connect to keyserver.ubuntu.com while other cmputers in the network can?
<queso> grawity, ActionParsnip1: Okay, I thought that was the case given the name, but wanted to be sure. Awesome, thank you :)
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, so it's because dash doesn't know what to do with the command but bash does?
<Bohemian> does ubuntu have hardened sources? or an encrypted file system?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, how do I change a terminal from using dash to bash?
<adalal> Bohemian: you can have an encrypted home folder
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: can it ping it and nslookup it, can it ping it?
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: yup
<snake> grawity: so how do I add to the ~/.bashrc ?
<Hetman> hello got problem :  nm_vpn_connection_connect_cb(): VPN connection 'vpnuk' failed to connect: 'No VPN secrets!'._
<Hetman> system updated, any ideas how to fix that ?
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: how would i perform an nslookup?
<Bohemian> adalal: do i do that at startup? or do i have to install that later?
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: can you traceroute to it?
<grawity> snake: 1) Open a text editor. 2) Open the file ~/.bashrc in it. 3) Scroll down to the bottom. 4) Figure out the rest yourself.
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: nslookup keyserver.whatever.fish
<Rob215> I've got a problem
<snake> okay...
<mazda01> grawity,  well, the bottom line is that i am going to want to add the bash script ".conkylaunch" to my startup list of programs that get run when I start the computer. so i am hoping that I can merely put ".conkylaunch" in that list and it will start botht the calander and the main conky.
<grawity> mazda01: it's a different thing then... When you don't specify any path at all, just run "conkylaunch", Linux searches all directories in $PATH. And when you specify "./", Linux only checks . (current directory)...
<Rob215> details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/
<adalal> Bohemian: that is typically installed while installing ubuntu, although im sure they're guides out there to help you out on google
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  dash is used by system scripts and when you call somthing using 'sh' expilicty. normal user shell is bash,
<Slart> Bohemian: yes.. I think you can encrypt it all (well.. apart from the boot partition) or just parts ..
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: just replace the command in your ping with nslookup, make sure it resolves to the same IP on a system which is ok
<Slart> !encryption
<Bohemian> in the installer?
<Rob215> Help please
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: on it
<ActionParsnip1> Rob215: ask away
<Slart> Bohemian: try the alternate installer
<bullgard4> Slart: May I ask you this? Where can I find a component diagram showing the relationship of PulseAudio and ALSA? I found no hit googling. The diagram in http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio did not enlighten me.
<Slart> !alternate | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: you can also install traceroute on a good system and the bad system to see where they differ
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  you may want to put your scripts and configs on some pastebin, or drop.io site and see if others can replicate teh issue. Could be somthing really trival you are doing wrong,
<Rob215> Here is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: yup.. came back.. will try tracerouting it
<Slart> bullgard4: I don't know of any better descriptions.. pulseaudio is a layer above alsa.. pulseaudio doesn't handle the sound hardware itself.. think of it as a DJ.. where alsa is the turntable, mixer etc
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: you can also use an alternative keyserver like: pgp.mit.edu
<Bohemian> Slart: thanks. last question: what arch do i pick for a pre 2002 computer? x86?
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: they all sync with each other so its the same data
<lstarnes> bullgard4: pulseaudio uses alsa for the actual sound output
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: 32bit
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: oh okay :)
<lstarnes> Bohemian: 32-bit x86
<Bohemian> and a 64bit machine uses what?
<Slart> Bohemian: I think ubuntu only comes in 32bit and 64bit.. I'd go with 32bit
<Bohemian> 64bit x86?
<sunil> i'm unable to install ubuntu on my pc
<Bohemian> i haven't looked, soryr. i'm using debian for most of my machines
<blackshell> sunil;why?
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: the 64bit ISOs, or the 32bit TOO (most 64bit CPUs can run a 32bit OS)
<Slart> Bohemian: I'm not sure which arch it's compiled for.. i386 perhaps? i686?.. I'm not sure
<lstarnes> Bohemian: 64-bit x86, amd64, or x86-64
<Bohemian> great. so how do i kno which to pick lstarnes ?
<lstarnes> Bohemian: it depends on what your processor supports
<linuxghost> yes location
<Rob215> Sorry but anyone wants to help me, http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: traceroute in both the bad and the good one stops at a canonical server
<sunil> my pc in not supporting ubuntu to install
<lstarnes> Bohemian: amd64, x86-64, and 64-bit x86 are all the same thing
<grawity> 32-bit is the "i686" one, for 64-bit get "amd64" (even for Intel; it's an old name for x86-64)
<linuxghost> ActionParsnip1: location
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  give the channel details about what it is and is not doing.
<Bohemian> it just says intel pentium
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1:  should i uncomment just the   socket options = TCP_NODELAY? or the previous line too? SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<andyl> hello
<ActionParsnip1> linuxghost: sudo find / -iname "file"     replace file with what you want to find. E.g.     sudo find / -iname "firefox"
<andyl> is there any problem in doing linux development in a linux virtual machine instead of on the bare system
<lstarnes> Bohemian: pentium IV/pentium 4?
<ActionParsnip1> linuxghost: locate will only work if you update the db first
<Bohemian> i'm not sure, hwo do i check/
<sunil> channel details???
<Bohemian> it's windows currently
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  yes tell the Channel *us*  the details of the problem
<carrera> Greetings!
<Rob215> Sorry but anyone wants to help me please? Question at http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/
<Slart> andyl: I think the virtual systems have some slightly special hardware
<snake> okay I think i figured it out thanks though.
<Dr_Willis> Rob215:  please at least summarize the core of the problem. People normally dont go to a URl just to read a problem
<Soslas> ?
<sunil> sorry i didn't get u???
<evergren> ActionParsnip1 ,  unloaded hplip-3.9.12.run on the Writing desk
<Slart> andyl: but for general stuff I don't think it will be a problem.. you might want to be prepared for a bit more diversity when it has to run on real systems
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: you will be playing with that line til you get something nice, try both. You must run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart     to reload the new settings
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  just state the actual problem in detail
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: right click the my computer icon -> properties    it will tell you the cpu
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 so uncomment both lines?
<sunil> due to many 9.04 versons
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: no, you want only one or none
<sunil> my pc is unable to catch new installation
<Bohemian> thank you ActionParsnip1
<OpenSorce> This is truly irritating, I've disabled ipv6 (actually removed the module) but I still get serious browser lag. Like 12 seconds after entering an address before there is modem activity...
<carrera> can anyone help me with installing 9.10 on a RAID-0 system. It does NOT boot!
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: you can copy the buffer options to one single line to get both options enabled
<Rob215> The problem is the Places/Nautilus problem and starting it doesn't work! Command line respond at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/
<Bohemian> and ActionParsnip1 i am not sure why i said i was looking for the best app for windows before. i am extremely tired, i apologize
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: what doesn't boot?
<carrera> Hi ActionParsnip1, my installation
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : there is also   include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf. %m
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: its cool, its a frequent question but it simply doesnt exist.
<Soslas> what about that
<Rob215> The problem is the Places/Nautilus problem and starting it doesn't work! Command line respond at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/ Anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: so the install went ok but the installed system is bad?
<carrera> I read there were problems with GRUB
<carrera> right
<Bohemian> ActionParsnip1: yeah, i meant the most common, not best, address book and mail client for LINUX. i'll go with thunderbird because she recognizes it from work. i didn't realize thunderbird had an address book as well
<lstarnes> Rob215: considering how uncommon that problem is, it will likely take a while for any of us to find a possible solution
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: no idea, i dont use raid, if I did I'd get a proper raid card
<sunil> how to remove all ready existing 9.04 versions
<Rob215> OK
<lstarnes> sunil: remove or format any partitions that you installed 9.04 to
<bullgard4> Slart, lstarnes: What you say seems to be described by the sentence: "PulseAudio is a sound server for POSIX and WIN32 systems." But I have read that ALSA has sound server functionality too. How to reconcile these 2 statements?
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: most common doesnt mean anything either, most use windows but a lot of people think its garbage, instead of asking, try a few and see which you like
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  you can start the installer for the new versions and tell them to format/repartition/delete the old filesystems
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : there is also   include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf. %m
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: where?
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  or use some partioning tool and delete them befor starting the installer.
<Bohemian> ActionParsnip1: well, can you name a few for linux besides thunderbird?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: alsa isn't a separate server
<Soslas> in smb.conf
<Soslas> should i do anything with that
<Bohemian> i use all command line apps on my *nix boxes
<Slart> bullgard4: that's true.. some of the features of alsa and pulseaudio overlaps..
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it is a component of the linux kernel
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: for windows?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: pulseaudio, however, runs as a separate process
<administrator> AAA
<Guest32063> HELP
<sunil> if i do so my xp os wil also gone na
<Dr_Willis> Guest32063:  state the actual problem.
<grawity> Guest32063: Welcome to #ubuntu. How may we helpyou?
<Slart> bullgard4: pulseaudio can do network streaming, individual volume control amongst other things.. I don't think alsa does that
<andyl> Slart:ok
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it handles higher-level functionality, such as advanced mixing and networked sound
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  you need to be carefull what partitions you delete.. Unless you used a WUBI type install.
<bullgard4> lstarnes, Slart Thank you very much for explaining.
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: http://email.about.com/od/windowsemailclients/tp/free_email_prog.htm
<Guest32063> HELLO
<Slart> bullgard4: alsa has been around a lot longer than pulseaudio so people have added functionality to over over time
<lstarnes> Guest32063: hi!
<Bohemian> ActionParsnip1: for linux, not windows
<ActionParsnip1> Guest32063: kill the caps
<Guest32063> I AM CONG
<ActionParsnip1> !mail | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Guest32063> VIET NAM
<lstarnes> Guest32063: stop using the caps please
<ActionParsnip1> ok no good there
<marcelo> hi fellows. Ive had tons of messages "could not read cd Sound juicer could not read track %whatever". I restart the computer and i have the messges displayed anyway. Anyone had a similar problem?
<Guest32063> SPEED VIET NAM OK
<sunil> can you expand still further
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_e-mail_clients
<lstarnes> bullgard4: but for actually playing the sound on the system's sound hardware, it must interface with the operating system's sound drivers, like linux's ALSA
<ActionParsnip1> Guest32063: do you have an Ubuntu question?
<Guest32063> english
<lstarnes> that is english
<Guest32063> no english
<Paddy_NI> What is the name of the splash screen straight after grub2 on karmic?
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  You should proberly go read up on how drive partitions are laid out and how to delete/change them. look for gparted tutorials, . Or  rerun the ubuntu installer and carefully tell it to delet  the linux partitions and not the windows ones.
<ActionParsnip1> Paddy_NI: xsplash
<Guest32063> viet nam mese
<lstarnes> Paddy_NI: possibly usplash
<lstarnes> !vietnam | Guest32063
<Guest32063> ok
<thiebaude> !vt
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip1, no xsplash is the one after the first
<Paddy_NI> lstarnes, hm probably usplash
<Guest32063> i'm vietnam
<Rob215> The problem is the Places/Nautilus problem and starting it doesn't work! Command line respond at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347046/ Anyone? A thread on the Ubuntu forum is on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359044
<Guest32063> no understand
<petsounds> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<om26er> ActionParsnip1, will lucid also use xsplash?
<ActionParsnip1> Paddy_NI: soundslike usplash from what folks are saying, i always remove spash stuff, its worthless
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: it does, but I removed it as always
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, ok, here is the weird part. i logged out. the command in the start apps screen is this  /home/daniel/.conkylaunch   and both conky's start but when I was entering that same command in a terminal window, the calander would NOT start. WEIRD!
<Dr_Willis> Rob215:  see if it works for a newly made user?
<mazda01> grawity,  ok, here is the weird part. i logged out. the command in the start apps screen is this  /home/daniel/.conkylaunch   and both conky's start but when I was entering that same command in a terminal window, the calander would NOT start. WEIRD!
<wolfieman> quit
<lstarnes> Rob215: it appears to reference something about gconf
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: runs nice here, I'd ask in +1 for definitive answer
<lstarnes> Rob215: you might need to remove or rename your ~/.gconf temporarily
<om26er> ActionParsnip1, ok
<sunil> i did in that manner only but not supporting this option
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:   I keep my 'startup' scripts in /home/username/bin   with nice clear names. :)   it could be some path issue.
<Rob215> Sorry, but i'm under Win 2000 now, but i'll reboot
<Paddy_NI> lstarnes, nope it aint usplash as karmic does not use it
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  the partioning part iof the installer has a custome option that lets you do most anything. it will let you delete your windows system if you are not carfull.  assign / to the location of the old install and tell it to reformat. is one way to do it
<carrera> can anyone tell me why 9.10 doesn't boot on my RAID-0 system?
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : the same thing. Worked for a while (i transfered data) then the connection was lost
<lstarnes> Paddy_NI: what about xsplash?
<Soslas> and didnt find workgroup
<Rob215> So, FreeNode with topic ubuntu. Correct?
<gillis-_> hmm hey guys... I'm trying to compile kaffeine from source (to get al older version than in the repo) however it says there are no kde libs
<gillis-_> even though i think there is
<gillis-_> ?here should i tell it htey are?
<lstarnes> Rob215: #ubuntu on chat.freenode.net
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, it can't be a path issue. i seems like it has something to do with dash not being able to run the command right.
<mtd_1967> Good morning
<gillis-_> where should i tell it they are
<Rob215> OK, you said Rob215: you might need to remove or rename your ~/.gconf temporarily. Where is it?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i dont even see how dash enters into it. Unless you are calling /bin/sh or  sh whatever.sh   explicity.
<lstarnes> Rob215: ~/.gconf
<Paddy_NI> lstarnes, its the splash screen with the white ubuntu logo
<Paddy_NI> I installed xubuntu desktop and now I have a mouse or rat there instead :/
<Slart> carrera: you might want to include a little more detail in your question.. error messages, pastebin logs, what you've installed and so on
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: if you ping the client system from the server using the -f option does it timeout
<lstarnes> Rob215: ~/ is automatically expanded to equal /home/USERNAME/
<mtd_1967> Is anybody here familiar with video card issues that can assist me?
<adalal> good afternoon to you!
<ActionParsnip1> mtd_1967: what video card?
<Dr_Willis> mtd_1967:  clarify the problem more...
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how what application I need to manage "SQlite" ?
<Slart> mtd_1967: just describe your issue
<Rob215> Disk/home/Username. Correct?
<Dr_Willis> !sql
<Slart> !info sqlite | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-6build1 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<lstarnes> Rob215: just /home/username
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 any ideas?
<mtd_1967> I have 2 machines that I put ubuntu on as a second OS
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: google does wonder for questions like that =)
<Slart> *wonders
<lstarnes> !info sqlite3 | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.16-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ubuntunewbie> Slart : thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: if you ping the client system from the server using the -f option does it timeout
<sunil> i tried in that manner but it is prompting full disk
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly 10+ programs to interface with sqlite. :)
<ubuntunewbie> Slart : but I am not good in commandline
<Rob215> Bye
<swirv> join #xubuntu
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, well, why does the command work  run from the "run prompt" when entered sh .conkylaunch but not merely .conkylaunch then?
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: the sqlite and sqlite3 packages provide the default CLI interfaces for sqlite 2 and sqlite 3
<mtd_1967> 1 has an ati radeon 9200, thats the desktop and the netbook has a radeon x1200
<nod32> hi BillGates
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | mtd_1967
<ubottu> mtd_1967: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adalal> hello
<adalal> lol
<ActionParsnip1> nod32: that nick isnt in here
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  no idea. theres no point in using 'sh whtever' if the thing is executable.   could be bacuse the runprompt is allready using bash to laucnh the command in the first place
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : i push data from ubuntu to windows. So what exactly do you want me to do
<ai9371> can someone please help me with settin gup WEB SERvER!
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  did you 'boot the cd' and install linux? or did you install linux from within windows?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, it can't be a path problem if both commands run fine seperately but when combined (copied and pasted) don't run from the run prompt when I use my bash script  #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: ping from the server to the client system using -f option
<AnAnt> hello, I installed a package (using apt-get install) but I want to mark that package as a package that was installed to satisfy dependency, can I do that ?
<ai9371> phpmyadmin isnt working
<ai9371> i set up apache
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 the server is ubuntu in this case? and how do i ping it ( i am a noob)
<sunil> i kept my cd in cd-reader & i restarted my pc
<lstarnes> ai9371: how are you accessing it?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  right now this has gone on for so long. i can barely rember what the original problem even is/was./
<ai9371> localhost/phpmyadmin
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: try sqlitebrowser
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, well, the run prompt works when run "./.conkylaunch" and "sh .conkylaunch" but NOT when just run ".conkylaunch"
<lstarnes> ai9371: with the / at the end?
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: ping xphostname -f
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: thanks
<TriMe__> ai9371, did u restart apache?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, getting to conky's to run from a bash script
<ai9371> i put a / at the end that idnt work
<ai9371> restart apache how do I do that?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: actually I wanted to backup cookies from firefox , and the cookies is in .sqlite format .
<ActionParsnip1> AnAnt: whether the package was installed to satisfy a dep or not is not important
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  try copying the things to  bin/conkylaunch   and get away from the .XXX type name. to eliminate any possible issues
<mtd_1967> ubottu, thank you.  i will boot up the netbook and walk through the steps now...are these written for idiots?  I hope so.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TriMe> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I wanted to retain username and password stored at the cookies on firefox and transfer it to other pc
<lstarnes> ai9371: sudo service apache2 restart (or sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart)
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i cant replicate the problem. so its hard to trouble shoot.
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: you could just copy the .sqlite file
<w1cked> are there Intel GMA 500 drivers already released for Ubuntu?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i'll upload all files if you'd like to try to replicate. OR NOT?
<nastas> hi all
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: doesn't work , I just tried copying the .sqlite from firefox to other pc firefox.It doesn't keep the username password login forum
<TriMe> ai9371, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  you may want to puit them somwheere. then post a msg on the conky forums.
<TriMe> ai9371, then browse to http://localhost/phphmyadmin
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: which versions of firefox are you using?
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 i did it with sudo. and it runs
<sunil> how to open files with ".chm" extension
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: found this: http://linuxoutlaws.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2339
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: no need to sudo for ping
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, .conkylaunch=http://pastebin.com/f25deae1b
<mazda01>   .conky_calander=http://pastebin.com/f24e7596  calander.sh=http://pastebin.com/f5a0f5695  .conkyrc=http://pastebin.com/feb96065
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 without sudo ping 192.168.1.4 -f , said ping: cannot flood
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  my simple calander config works fine.  as does my simple startconky.sh script.   when in doubt try rebuilding the whole thing from a clean slate and add one bit back at a time till you figure out what you are doing differentluy
<ellovess> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: bah
<ellovess> alguien de habla hispana
<ellovess> ????
<lstarnes> !es | ellovess
<ubottu> ellovess: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TriMe> Soslas, same with Traceroutes and scanning for TCP or UDP packets u need root access for that
<w1cked> ActionParsnip: I tried those ones but it doesnt help. thanks anyway.
<ellovess> ubottu gracias
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: 3.5.6
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: you will need to find alternatives for those socket options to see what will make it nice for you and test each time, I use zero extra options and its ok
<sunil> may i know how to open files with extension ".chm"
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : without sudo says, cannot flood,minimal interlval, allowed for user, is 200ms
<TriMe> yeah correct.
<TriMe> its so standard users dont crash or harm anything
<obaid> chmsee
<unop> sunil, gnochm, xchm, etc
<ai9371> ok still not working
<ai9371> <trime> srill now working!
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: could try: socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192   in smb.conf
<sunil> gnochm, xchm???
<TriMe> Yeah?
<sunil> how to do that
<obaid> sunil, sudo apt-get install chmsee
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, i don;t believe it has anything to do with scripts. it has to do with possible the name or the location of the script. because now that I  put the .conkylaunch in /usr/local/bin (which is in my path) and renamed it to conkylaunch when I run that from the run prompt it WORKS!!!!
<ai9371> do I have to start phpMyadmin
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: or: socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY
<obaid> or other ones
<nihatkaratasli> I am trying to append the fields that I cut from 4 files to one text document in order to create a simple bash program. I tried to use pipes with the paste command but it doesnt work. would anyone help me on that?
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: stuff like that, there are lots of options, you will just need to play
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : i tried those buffers, and in the next line tcp no delay
<Bohemian> can someone tell me if the alternate installer has a way of encrypting the fs or not?
<TriMe> ai9371, Try this bud see how u go if u get stuck msg me kk
<TriMe> ai9371, Try this bud see how u go if u get stuck msg me kk :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114129
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  this is why i was saying keep things in /whatever/bin dont litter .whtever files all over the place. :)
<lstarnes> Bohemian: it can at least do the home directory
<Bohemian> lstarnes: in the alternate cd or can i do it with the regular installer
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i have about a dozen conky related 'scripts' in my /home/willis/bin dir
<lstarnes> Bohemian: alternate
<Bohemian> and does wubi allow you to delete the windows partition?
<Bohemian> okay
<lstarnes> Bohemian: no
<lstarnes> Bohemian: wubi uses the windows partition
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: it doesnt delete anything, it installs to a file in your windows file system
<lstarnes> Bohemian: encrypting the root partition is rather complex and may require using a separate unencrypted /boot partition
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, ok, that issue solved but not really understand why it works from /usr/local/bin and not from my ~/ directory. next issue. do you know what option in conky config adds that line after the word "Calander"?  http://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotuf.png
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: due to ntfs getting very fragmented, this affects the speed of wubi
<Bohemian> is there a good website which lists games that are available on linux?
<ActionParsnip1> !games | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Bohemian> lstarnes: i've always been able to do it on freebsd, and when i was using gentoo/selinux, it was possible
<sunil> i got   E: Couldn't find package chmsee
<sunil> after i have run 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get install chmsee
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, so it must be because the command wasn't located in my $PATH that it wasn't working? WHO KNOWS but you're right, that went on for way to long!
<Soslas> ActionParsnip1 : someone told me he had the similar problem and got solved by disable QoS in windows
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: there are more than that but thats a good list to go at (penumbra is one of my favourites as is urban terror)
<Helsinkiii> hi
<donvito-> how to install tcl od ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Soslas: i dont know about that, i dont use windows
<lstarnes> sunil: what bout xchm or gnochm?
<lstarnes> donvito-: sudo apt-get install tcl
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  at the end of your calander config its calling  ~/calander.sh  - i do NOT think ~/ works inside conky scripts.
<Helsinkiii> can someone point me to a clear, step by step tutorial on how to password protect 1 folder?
<sunil> can you expand still further
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: which release too
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  if nothing else.. its bad practice to do it that way.   Put the script in some location in your path.
<Slart> Helsinkiii: I'm not sure you can do that
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, but it works from /usr/local/bin
<TriMe> Helsinkiii, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37678
<donvito-> E: coldnt find tcl
<lstarnes> sunil: try installing the packages for gnochm or xchm
<Slart> Helsinkiii: you could of course use something like truecrypt
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  because thats in your path
<ActionParsnip1> !find tcl
<ubottu> Found: python-dictclient, tcl, tcl-dev, tcl-doc, tcl8.4 (and 84 others)
<ActionParsnip1> !info tcl
<lstarnes> donvito-: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<donvito-> no
<donvito-> how do i need to
<Helsinkiii> TriMe: apparently there is a way to chmod to 000 r something to require root access
<lstarnes> donvito-: enable it
<donvito-> how ? im newbie
<sunil> how to install packages for gnochm or xchm???
<lstarnes> donvito-: you can do that through system > administration > software sources
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<lstarnes> sunil: do you know how to install packages?
<TriMe> Helsinkiii, 000 will allow no one to have access even root.
<ActionParsnip1> sunil: sudo apt-get install gnochm
<TriMe> Helsinkiii, i would do 644
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, ok, that issue solved but not really understand why it works from /usr/local/bin and not from my ~/ directory. next issue. do you know what option in conky config adds that line after the word "Calander"?  http://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotuf.png
<sunil>  sudo apt-get install gnochm is not working
<lstarnes> sunil: what error do you get?
<snake> Can i Chonge my user name on ubuntu?
<snake> er, change
<ActionParsnip1> !username | snake
<ubottu> snake: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<ActionParsnip1> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 840 kB
<sunil> E: Package gnochm has no installation candidate
<lstarnes> sunil: what about xchm?
<ActionParsnip1> sunil: click on software sources and enable the universe repo
<qt-x> witch is the best linux distribution for runing lamp ?
<Slart> snake: I think the easiest way is to just create a new user and migrate all your stuff to that
<ActionParsnip1> qt-x: none are best
<snake> Slart: thanks
<lstarnes> qt-x: most linux distributions can run the applications in lamp
<sunil> how to enable universe repo??
<Slart> snake: you can probably do it but you'll be changing it in a lot of places..
<lstarnes> qt-x: ubuntu's server edition includes them
<ActionParsnip1> qt-x: they are all equal as they can all run lamp equally
<ActionParsnip1> sunil: in software sources, like I told you
<ActionParsnip1> sunil: system -> administration -> software sources
<snake> Slart you mean i'll have to edit like 20 config files?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  simple   /usr/whatever/bin IS in your path.. it scans the path
<qt-x> what version of ubuntu  server is recomended ? for beginers ?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  ~/ is not
<ActionParsnip1> qt-x: ubuntu desktop
<rsk> qt-x, always the latest
<Slart> snake: something like that.. yes..
<donvito-> i still dont get it
<donvito-> let me know how to install tcl
<lstarnes> qt-x: 8.04 (the LTS version) or 9.10 (the most recent version)
<donvito-> on my ubuntu please
<snake> Slart: okay i will make a new user
<lstarnes> donvito-: we told you
<Rob215_> Hi. Is this #ubuntu on chat.freenode.net
<rsk> Yes.
<lstarnes> Rob215_: yes
<Rob215_> Under Ubuntu now
<lstarnes> donvito-: sudo apt-get install tcl tcl-dev
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, so by running a command from the run prompt with sh or ./ will search my home directory but without it won't? i know this is confussing but it still doesn't make sence
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: ok click Applications -> accessories -> terminal
<lstarnes> donvito-: after enabling the universe repository
<nastas> Rob215_: welcome onboard
<petsounds> Rob215_, welcome :-)
<donvito-> im 7.04
<donvito-> ActionParsnip1 then
<lstarnes> donvito-: 7.04 is no longer supported
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: its not supported anymore
<lstarnes> donvito-: you should seriously consider upgrading
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: your release isnt supported no more, gutsy is unfortunately dead
<sunil> how to enable universe repo
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: even though gutsy was awesoke
<donvito-> ok but i can use it for tcl
<lstarnes> sunil: what have we told you so far?
<om26er> !torrents | donvito-
<lstarnes> donvito-: if you can still find packages for it, yes
<w1cked> hey guys, what IRC client is the best?
<ubottu> donvito-: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Rob215_> No! I'm same user from Win 2000 "~/ is automatically expanded to equal /home/USERNAME/" Istarnes! Can't find it!
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: there is no best irc client
<lstarnes> donvito-: but you really shouldn't be using an unspported version
<maco> !best | w1cked
<ubottu> w1cked: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip1> sunil: i told you twice now. its system -> administration -> software sources
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  sh ./whatver.sh is a full path to the script
<lstarnes> Rob215_: can't find what?
<Rob215_> ~/.gconf
<lstarnes> sunil: this is the last time I will tell you:
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:   if its executable and in the path. you could run whaever.sh from anywhere
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: there is no best app for any situation, there are multiple apps as they all excell in one way or another
<lstarnes> sunil: step 1: open system > administration > software sources
<lstarnes> sunil: step 2: select the ubuntu software tab
<anteaya> if dpkg doesn't know about a package but the package is located on the server verified by using 'find <pkg>' can I safely conclude that the pkg was installed from source?
<nastas> Rob215_: did you try to ctrl+H in home dir?
<lstarnes> sunil: step 3: check "community supported open source software (universe)" and check it
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: you are using an OS where choice is rife and there is more than one app for a solution but you still come here to ask strangers what you should think
<lstarnes> sunil: step 4: close
<Rob215_> OK, I'll try
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: try a few, see which you prefer , that one is best
<lstarnes> anteaya: not necessarily
<nastas> Rob215_: .gconf is hidden
<anteaya> lstarnes, thanks, what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: here are some options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC Clients
<w1cked> ActionParsnip1: I tried Pidgin, X-Chat, kVirc and didnt like no one of them!
<FANDER1> guys, my ISP uses a proxy for the internet, how can I set the proxy to work with all the applications?
<lstarnes> anteaya: it depends on what you are trying to do?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, running a command with . i thought just means current dir, how does the run prompt know to look in my home directory by merely using ./conkylaunch. ANYWAY, moving on. I tried out your calander script but it doesn't show the current date
<Dr_Willis> w1cked:  write your own then..
<FANDER1> setting the proxy from System>Preference>Network proxy doesn't work!
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: well what if someone said "Pidgin is THE best client" would yu still use it?
<OpenSorce> w1cked, try Quassel
<anteaya> lstarnes, upgrade apache on a very old server kernel
<lstarnes> w1cked: did you try regular xchat, or was it xchat-gnome?
<nastas> Rob215_: found it?
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: even though you evaluated it as poor
<Dr_Willis>  mazda01  ./whatever if you are in /home/bubba    is the same as /home/bubba/whatever
<mezquitale> w1cked, did you try xchat-gnome or the real xchat?
<Rob215_> no
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, like mine does. how do we get rid of those lines around the Date that make the calander move over more to the left.
<FANDER1> I want to set the proxy "once"
<lstarnes> anteaya: check the version of apache that you have and compare it to the version in aptitiude
<w1cked> its XChat 2.8.6
<donvito-> if i want to connect to my ubuntu through ssh
<donvito-> what i need to install?
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: do you see what I mean now??
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  the run prompt is allready in  the home dir..  if  your script was in /home/bubbas/stuff  and you tryed ./whatever  then it wouldent work
<lstarnes> donvito-: openssh-server
<w1cked> OpenSorce thanks, gonna try it
<xtjacob> hello everyone! i just installed windows as a dual boot, and after i reinstalled grub windows is not on the list. how do i add it to the list?
<OpenSorce> or does Quassel ship with the old gnome *buntu variant?
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: openssh-server
<donvito-> ok
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, but I am saying envoking the run prompt with merely alt-f2, your saying that it just knows what directory i am in? i could hit alt-f2 when in firefox, how does it know to use my home directory. is it because I am logged in?
<lstarnes> donvito-: be warned that the version of openssh that your version of ubuntu has may be extremely outdated, insecure, or incompatible with newer versions
<anteaya> lstarnes, not sure how to do that, I will try to figure that out, I get nothing when I input apache -v so I have to figure out how to get the version info first
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  i normally know the current date.. and mine is a 1 line command in the  conkyrc.. i dont need the current date. :)
<freeride> hello all. does anybody know how to use remind: rem sun at 14:00 ... something like this?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, oh, sorry. was writing and didn't look up before posting that
<Return> i'm on xchat ubuntu
<lstarnes> anteaya: what about apache2 -v?
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, do you know how to get rid of those lines though?
<Return> what i have to do to go on irc.peiknet.org plz ?
<lstarnes> anteaya: also, aptitude show apache2 | grep Version
<ActionParsnip1> i use pidgin w1cked. I think its fine
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  which lines?
<lstarnes> Return: /newserver irc.peiknet.org
<Return> ty
<Rob215_> USERNAME dir. i'm in it! Ctrl + H makes more files seeable. No gconf. Even when searching
<ActionParsnip1> !info remind
<ubottu> remind (source: remind): a sophisticated reminder service. In component universe, is optional. Version 03.01.05-2 (karmic), package size 184 kB, installed size 480 kB
<lstarnes> Rob215_: or .gconf?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  if you mean the red line above your calander. its from the <HR> entries in your conky config
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, the lines above and below the current date "Saturday, December,26" oh dah, there is the current date. it's just not highlighted in color within the calander
<freeride> ActionParsnip1 thanks, it helped me alot ;)
<mezquitale>  Return you need to find out on what server peiknet is using, youre on freenode right now
<Rob215_> no! but what about copying from root?
<legend2440> Rob215_: .gconf is a folder
<ardian> Hi how can i connect toa friends PC he is using ubuntu is there any good  VNC client
<lstarnes> Rob215_: you shouldn't need to copy from root
<ActionParsnip1> !vnc | ardian
<ubottu> ardian: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Rob215_> oh.
<ardian> thanks ActionParsnip1
<Rob215_> yes foun
<Rob215_> yees found it!
<ActionParsnip1> ardian: make sure you use the ssh tunnel
<ardian> I'm using hamachi
<Rob215_> what next?
<freeride> ActionParsnip1 can u show me some examples of using remind, pastebin?
<ardian> just need the software
<freeride> ActionParsnip1 thanks in advance
<anteaya> lstarnes, thanks the second command worked
<lstarnes> Rob215_: remove the .gconf in your home directory or rename it
<ActionParsnip1> freeride: i didnt even know it existed til it was mentioned. Could use the at command
<ActionParsnip1> freeride: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3529
<Rob215> next
<freeride> ActionParsnip1 ok, never mind, thanks
<aless> can i change my identd ?
<ActionParsnip1> !nick | aless
<ubottu> aless: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<EsatYuce> i downloaded Bazar Explorer application. How can i run it??
<Rob215> Thanks!!!!!!!
<lstarnes> Return: that's a client setting
<Return> wher
<Return> i don't find
<lstarnes> Return: xchat > network list
<freeride> ActionParsnip1 very useful, thanks
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  as for moveing the things around.  check the conky config in the max width and offset options
<Rob215> One problem solved. Another went in!
<mezquitale> EsatYuce, there should be an icon for it on your menu, look under "Internet" or "accesories", you can also start it manually using a terminal
<Rob215> Right-click on the desktop doesn't work
<aguitel> i want to make a network with 2 pc connected to router ,how i do that ?
<ActionParsnip1> EsatYuce: press F@ and type  baz   then wait to see if its completed for you
<Return> there isn't the menu xchat..
<Return> in preference
<ActionParsnip1> Rob215: press alt+f2   type nautilus    press enter
<anteaya> lstarnes, am I able to infer anything about how apache2 was installed by the fact that -v doesn't give me output but that aptitude show apache2 | grep Version does?
<Bohemian> how do i download openoffice, firefox, thunderbird, etc, so i can instlal the items via cd rather than the network?
<lstarnes> Return: are you using xchat, or are you using xchat-gnome?
<PrototypeX29A> is there a program like mpg321 which allows to play mp3s in a directory, but with more interaction. Like a possibility to pause?
<Return> xchat gnome
<lstarnes> anteaya: not really
<om26er> !ayatana
<lstarnes> Return: try using the regular version of xchat
<anteaya> lstarnes, okay well thanks for your guidance
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: you can use aptoncd   to save the debs from one Ubuntu system to another
<mezquitale> aguitel, if the 2 machiens are connected with a router you already have a network?  What is it you want to accomplish?  You can play network games with each other, share files, log in to each other's machine, etc.
<Rob215> yeah! wallpaper changed but it worked! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lstarnes> Rob215: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: quite ironic how you want to use an offline install for an email client thouh. Although it reduces bandwidth used
<f1assistance1> Isn’t it curious there are usually over 1200 users in the buntu channel (1 flavor) and around 300 in the Windows, yet Windows has 90% of the market and Linux 1% globally…wouldn’t you think this backwards if Windows sucks so bad?
<lstarnes> Rob215: btw, I think your ! key might be feeling a bit sore
<Bohemian> ActionParsnip1: what is aptoncd?
<Rob215> lol
<aguitel> mezquitale, i want to share files ,the 2 pc have same ip
<ActionParsnip1> Rob215: the menu you see and the desktop icons are drawn by nautilus, it just wasnt running
<qt-x> aguitel read router manual should help
<ActionParsnip1> !aptoncd | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<EsatYuce> <ActionParsnip1> where will i press F@ and will type baz?
<Rob215> I know
<sixtila> problem installing fglrx graphics driver - SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ActionParsnip1> EsatYuce: on the desktop
<mezquitale> aguitel, install an ssh server, that's is the best and easiest, the two machines should not have the same IP, they both have ubuntu?
<qt-x> local they do not
<ActionParsnip1> EsatYuce: its a universally accessible shortcut
<qt-x>  aguitel the 2 pc have diferent ip
<sixtila> cant install flash plugin as well - Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<hamzaatova2> how can i install ubuntu with wireless keyboard if it doesnt work??????????????????
<aguitel> mezquitale, qt-x the 2 pcs have internet with the router
<Bohemian> so i need a ubuntu machine already?
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<EsatYuce> <ActionParsnip1> can you explain more about this shourcut?
<ActionParsnip1> Bohemian: or you can download the debs from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<BinaryMan> !info wminput
<ubottu> wminput (source: cwiid): Userspace driver for the wiimote. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.00+svn184-1 (karmic), package size 42 kB, installed size 276 kB
<aguitel> mezquitale, qt-x  both pcs have ubuntu
<mezquitale> aguitel,  and both machines have ubuntu?
<BinaryMan> !info lswm > BinaryMan
<ActionParsnip1> EsatYuce: you press the shortcut and you can launch the apps in your menu as well as the commands in $PATH
<uberspaced> for wireless stuff, I have read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<Rob215> But. ALT+F2 doesn't work AND typing into a terminal works but closing it (the terminal) quits the nautilus!
<uberspaced> which appears to be out dated
<uberspaced> I've also read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258732
<uberspaced> which uses ndiswrapper to install some junk.
<ActionParsnip1> uberspaced: use ndisgtk instead
<uberspaced> ActionParsnip1, documentation?
<uberspaced> ag
<uberspaced> *ah
<uberspaced> gtk.
<FloodBot2> uberspaced: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sixtila> Actionparsnip1 first one here http://pastebin.ca/1727582
<qt-x> aguitel if that is the case ther is already a network :D
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: do it all as one command
<qt-x> of bouth
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: makes life easier
<aguitel> qt-x, how i see that
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, it's getting pushed over to the left of the screen, how do I make it so it's closer to the right edge. i already have x offset set to 10 only
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: its all one command as I  used ; in between so the commands will run one after another rather than you manually running them
<sixtila> ActionParsnip1 upgrade gives 0, all others dont have output
<sixtila> gotcha
<ActionParsnip1> uberspaced: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk   then use the windows .inf and .sys file from the driver files online
<Rob215> IBut. ALT+F2 doesn't work AND typing into a terminal works but closing it (the terminal) quits the nautilus! It's a wireless keyboard so it "says undo not F2" to the PC so, stated ALT + F2 doesn't work
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, heres a pic: http://img682.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1xh.png
<legend2440> Rob215: in terminal try   nautilus &  then you should be able to close terminal  by typing  exit and nautilus should stay open
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: run the whole command and copy it all to one pastebin
<uberspaced> ActionParsnip1, okie dokie...
<mezquitale> aguitel, send me a PM
<lstarnes> Rob215: or nautilus & disown
<ActionParsnip1> uberspaced: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see te wireless chip  which you can search for the find guides
<aguitel> mezquitale, what is PM ?
<w1cked> ActionParsnip1: okay, Pidgin is my choise :)
<mezquitale> aguitel, PM = private message
<ActionParsnip1> uberspaced: the plastic casing means very little, its the chip you are driving
<qt-x> private message
<carrera> Slart, all I get is:  GRUB loading stage1.5.:  GRUB loading, please wait...:  Error 17
<sixtila> ActionParsnip1 there we go http://pastebin.ca/1727584
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: but you said yuo didnt like it earlier...
<uberspaced> ActionParsnip1, yarp.
<w1cked> ActionParsnip1: it's little better and easier than others
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: ok then run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: if you get any errors, provide a pastebin
<legend2440> Rob215: nautilus wont open from  Places?
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: then its the best....to you
<w1cked> how do I automatically get nickname at the bottom chat window when I click it at the upper one? (in Pidgin) :)
<EsatYuce> <ActionParsnip1>: i found the folder in my  /
<grawity> w1cked: I don't think you can.
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: type a few chars of the nick then press tab
<grawity> w1cked: Most people prefer to use tab-completion - type "gra" and press Tab.
<raj> hi
<raj> all
<w1cked> ActionParsnip1: ooh thank! that's a magic!
<nastas> carrera: what is your issue exactly?
<Bohemian> firefox 3.6 is only 920kb to install this?
<raj> i want to know how to make custom resolution for screen
<sixtila> Actionparsnip1 error, tried --fix-missing also, still get error same - http://pastebin.ca/1727585
<Rob215> legend2440:  "nautilus wont open from  Places?" it does but desktop icons won't show and the right-click!
<Bohemian> 3.5
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone , I am having some problem with the clock weather .The weather doesn't show up.Uinsg ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> Rob215: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<om26er> raj, this link might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166148
<donvito-> how to install openssh server?
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<donvito-> i added the repo but it still read from E:
<w1cked> ubuntunewbie: did you choose your city?
<donvito-> ssh has no candidation
<donvito-> installation candidate sorry
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: you put a space in the command in a bad place
<lstarnes> donvito-: openssh-server?
<carrera> nastas, 9.10 installed fine but it won't boot1
<donvito-> yes
<legend2440> Rob215: in terminal try    nautilus & disown    then close terminal  nautilus should stay open
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: did you MD5 test the install ISO? Did you run the CD verifier?
<ubuntunewbie> w1cked: stupid me , it show
<ubuntunewbie> w1cked: thanks ! :-)
<carrera> ActionParsnip1, Yessir
<mka> donvito-, enable the universe and multiverse repos and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: ok what point does it get up to?
<sixtila> Actionparsnip1 that worked, but i could see it is ignoring packages from security , is that ok?
<carrera> ActionParsnip1,  GRUB loading stage1.5.:  GRUB loading, please wait...:  Error 17
<ActionParsnip1> sixtila: it will install whats needed, don't sweat it
<protojay> is it possible that being behind a nat firewall makes torrents download slower?
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: ok what does grub error 17 mean?
<snake> I made a new user now what?: How do I remove my other user files completely?
<lstarnes> snake: rm -rf /home/old-username
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: right click top panel choose Add to panel  choose Weather Report  it works for me
<lstarnes> snake: also, make sure that your new account is in the same groups as the old account
<Rob215> startuping it I need
<mezquitale> !paste bin
<snake> lstarnes: thnks
<mezquitale> !paste > mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale, please see my private message
<w1cked> are there any security settings I should change after installing Pigdin? or I should leave them by default?
<nastas> carrera: this error i think that shows grub shearching in the wrong place for boot device
<ActionParsnip1> protojay: shouldnt do, depends on the connection speeds of the seeds realy and the restrictions in place for download speeds
<sixtila> Actionparsnip1 i still cant activate the graphics driver - SystemError: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/xorg-driver-fglrx_8.660-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<lstarnes> snake: you can also delete the old account with userdel
<nastas> carrera: how many hdd you have?
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: It work on my other state/city but not my city.The state city where I live isn't on the list.
<carrera> ActionParsnip1, Slart, nastas,  17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<carrera> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: oh ok
<ai9371> need help setting up webserver
<sixtila> cant install graphics driver - SystemError: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/xorg-driver-fglrx_8.660-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<ai9371> phpmyadmin doesnt work
<Rob215> Help! I typed in the ROOT terminal "nautilus & disown"
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: It works on screenlets (clear weather) yahoo widget which have a country state code.Does it work the same as ubuntu weather?
<lstarnes> Rob215: don't do that as root
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<Rob215> I did!
<snake> lstarnes: Thankyou it worked!
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: you in Malaysia?  what city?
<Gianpon> Hi everyone, I updated my ubuntu and now it's all messed up. Neither apt-get upgrade nor fixi
<lstarnes> Rob215: what are you trying to do in response to that?
<Gianpon> sorry, in fact the keyboard is gone too, altgr works like a return
<ActionParsnip1> linuxghost: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012812
<linuxghost> somebody help me patching kcompat-2.6.26.patch
<ActionParsnip1> !patch | linuxghost
<ubottu> linuxghost: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: penang
<Rob215> end nautilus from System Monitor
<lstarnes> Rob215: don't do it from the system monitor
<Rob215> where then?
<sixtila> need help installing the open source graphics driver - i have ati*amd
<lstarnes> Rob215: use ps ax | grep nautilus, find the PID of nautilus run by root, then use sudo kill PID
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: your right Weather Report doesnt list your city
<eefer> hi
<w1cked> anyone know how to turn off those "Joining" and "Leaving" messages in the main chat window in Pidgin?? they really sucks!
<lstarnes> Rob215: replace ax with aux
<lstarnes> Rob215: the PID is the number after the username
<nastas> carrera: did you try to reinstall grub?
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: ok then boot to liveCD and check fstab file on your installed system as well a sthe grub config, make sure it all matches up nice
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: it doesn't list the city
<Rob215> ok
<raj> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<raj> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: its a plugin in pidgin
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: yes i know
<raj> this command is not working for me
<raj> need advice
<raj> guys
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: weather report ? where can I find it ?
<ActionParsnip1> w1cked: main pidgin screen press ctrl+u   then click on  join/part hiding   you now wont see them
<Dr_Willis> w1cked:   pidgin is one of the worse programs out for IRCing. :)
<riddlebox> can someone tell me which is the easiest way to create a windows share?
<ActionParsnip1> !samba | riddlebox
<ubottu> riddlebox: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip1> raj: if its a clean install of karmic it will not have the file to start with, if you make one it will be used
<carrera> nastas, No, but I'm reading about reinstalling GRUB at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: right click top panel choose Add to panel  choose Weather Report  but it doesn't list your city so not much good to you
<raj> ok
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  I install samba,  edit the smb.conf to enable home share  and set the proper workgroup..  give teh linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'  - restart samba. and then the users whole 'home' is shared. :)
<raj> thanks
<nastas> carrera: you installed windows over ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  theres other ways to get some shares goind also.
<carrera> ActionParsnip1, will do!
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: could always reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip1> carrera: will help
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: so what does a clear weather from screenlets update city report ?
<linuxghost> ActionParsnip1: but ive not the kernel referred to be patched
<linuxghost> ive the updated kernel 2.6.31
<linuxghost> patch < /home/ghost/ar5523/debian/patches/kcompat-2.6.26.patch
<riddlebox> Dr_Willis, ok, I will look at it, I got a blue ray player for xmas and it plays from windows shares
<ActionParsnip1> linuxghost: the patch method is still the same
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  thats.. nifty. :) wife got a portable dvd that can play mp4/divx/other videos from sd/usb/dvd data disks. )
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  you may want to make a specific 'video' share then to keep all your videos in
<riddlebox> Dr_Willis, thats what I was thinking, I have never really needed to work with samba till now, but I figured that was the way to go
<Rob215> Ok, done correctly now! But one question will it startup with Ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.31.15?
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  proberly the ionly want to go. unless the player supports upnp browsing of upnp servers
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  last i checked blueray players they dident have that feature..  that was exactly what the wife was wanting to do about 9 mo ago.
<lstarnes> Rob215: it should regardless of the kernel version
<riddlebox> Dr_Willis, yeah it hasnt mentioned that
<ActionParsnip1> Rob215: sure as long as its in your grub config
<Dr_Willis> riddlebox:  this just reminded me.. wife got me a little portable video plauyer also. :)  time to check it out
<Rob215> How do I know
<donvito-> can i get a soruce for openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> !repo | donvito-
<ubottu> donvito-: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<macman_> hi all .. does ubuntu always have issues with finding dependancies or anything ?
<lstarnes> donvito-: it should be in the repositories for your version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<lstarnes> donvito-: you might need to use old-releases.ubuntu.com if you're using an old, unsupported version
<toufik> hey
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: it doesnt always, but can
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: which weather report data website does it taken from ?
<nastas> macman_: not allways
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  err.. thats a little vague. :) the apt packaging system is very good at installing/remioving and keeping track of dependencies
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: which does it refer to ?
<toufik> plz i've a probleme with my camlife
<progre55> hi people! I have a weird problem with my internet connection.. I guess it has to do with DNS. when I open a page on a browser, it waits for about 1-2 mins before it can resolve the IP of the domain. and moreover, when I ping directly an IP address, it pings right-away, but when I ping a domain name, it waits for a long time before it actually starts pinging. Any suggestions, please?
<nastas> macman_: what kind of issue do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Package magement is a amazing topic with so many pitfalls and potential issues..
<progre55> or should I better call my ISP? :)
<lstarnes> progre55: you could try an alternative dns server
<stevemc> Iḿ running Ubuntu 9.10 and using auto login for my wife with a 30 second delay, But my problem is it won give me a means of logining in for me in that 30 seconds delay. I click all over the gdm screen but no means of entering my users name.
<macman_> Dr_Willis: ok yea i tried 8.10 and liked it .. i just would like a quick answer .. i would like to keep the system up todate all the time .. what commands do i run to  keep my system up todate all the time ?
<lstarnes> progre55: I usually use 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222, which are OpenDNS's nameservers
<Darkchylde> progre55: are you on karnic?
<progre55> lstarnes: how, where can I set it?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  also sounds like a ipv6 'issue'  - but i thought most of those got fixed
<macman_> im downloading the 9.10 iso
<lubosz> hi
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: its one of the weaknesses in package based distros
<lstarnes> progre55: /etc/resolv.conf
<progre55> Darkchylde: yep
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  the package manager tools can do that.
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: make sure you MD5 test it before burning ;)
<lubosz> i have a black screen at tty1 with a 230M, current stable nvidia driver. how do i fix that?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  i update/upgrade about once a week.
<linuxghost> but ive followed those thread with no result https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper)
<macman_> oh ok
<linuxghost> ubuntu crashes my head
<progre55> Dr_Willis: any workarounds other than setting another DNS?
<Darkchylde> progre55: i had the same problem - open /etc/resolv.conf and invert the order of DNS addresses.
<Rob215> Istarnes and ActionParsnip1. Last problem, I can't seem to upgrade to kernel 2.6.31.17 from update manager
<progre55> lstarnes: thanks man
<lubosz> i had to extract a custom EDID from windows to use in xorg.conf to make my monitor work with the xserver
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Dr_Willis> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<progre55> Darkchylde: thanks, I'll try that now
<ActionParsnip1> Rob215: its not in the repo
<lstarnes> Rob215: the versions in the update manager are slightly different than what the linux kernel's developers make
<raj> i need to configure 1024x768 resolution
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  check that ipv6 site for trouble shooting info. try the opendns servers, and googles own servers.  8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4. (i think)
<raj> how can i do it guys
<anteaya> lstarnes, I believe I have answered my earlier question, apache2 installs via source only, no packages available, thanks for your help
<carrera> nastas, no sir. I know to install Windowz first on a dual boot system. I was going to use VirtualBox on this system. I've 4 Gigs of Corsair RAM
<lstarnes> anteaya: that's not true
<macman_> don't i normally use apt not dpkg ?
<anteaya> lstarnes, oh?
<lstarnes> anteaya: apache2 has packages in ubuntu's repos
<ActionParsnip1> raj: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: you can use both
<macman_> witch is more prefered ?
<nastas> carrera: did you try to fix grub?
<lubosz> ray: you can do that in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or in the gnome settings or your proprietary drivers settings.
<progre55> these are the addresses in my /etc/resolv.conf at the moment: domain cust.bredband2.com   search cust.bredband2.com   nameserver 83.233.70.36   nameserver 192.168.0.1
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know which weather report data website ubuntu does it taken from ?
<guntbert> !latest | Rob215 why do you need 2.6.31.17
<ubottu> Rob215 why do you need 2.6.31.17: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<lubosz> raj: you can do that in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or in the gnome settings or your proprietary drivers settings.
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: both, dpkg won't use the repos like dpkg does, dpkg is used to install user downloaded deb files
<progre55> which one of them would I need to change?
<macman_> oh ok dpkg is for standalone .deb files ?
<anteaya> lstarnes, hmmm, none available on the download page: http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi and thanks for the additional information
<lstarnes> progre55: before the other two nameserver entries, add nameserver 208.67.222.222 and nameserver 208.67.220.220
<linuxghost> does someone use  atheros chipset USB WIFI here?
<lstarnes> anteaya: sudo apt-get install apache2
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: yep, apt-get and aptitude will use the repos and satisfy deps
<xlauwon> ..
<progre55> lstarnes: cool, thanks
<macman_> what is diff from apt-get and aptititude ?
<snake> adding to $PATH: how do add a directory to the end of $PATH ?
<raj> lubosz:how can i do in proprietary driver settings
<lstarnes> macman_: aptitude also has a menu-based terminal user interface whe started with no options
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: theres some but ultimately they achieve the same end, they can be used interchangably
<lstarnes> macman_: it also has some slightly different functions and has better conflict handling
<lubosz> raj: on nvidia it's nvidia-settings, ati i have no idea. but nvidia settings is in your system menu in gnome
<Rob215> Because when I upgraded to 2.6.31.17. GRUB said no image found so I removed it from Synaptic
<raj> lubosz : i am having only two resolutions 800x600 and 600x480
<ActionParsnip1> raj: what is the output of te command please?
<lubosz> raj: nvidia?
<anteaya> lstarnes, I'm nervous about that one since apt-get doesn't know anything about the apache that is there, I have baked my own OS in the past when I installed the same package via both synaptic and from source
<lstarnes> progre55: also, do you use DHCP for automatic configuration?
<progre55> awesome! it seems to be fixed :)
<ActionParsnip1> raj: in a terminal run: lspci | grep -i vga
<snake> adding to $PATH: how do add a directory to the end of $PATH ?
<progre55> lstarnes: yeah, on my router level
<guntbert> Rob215: here I have 2.6.31.16 too - why do you need the latest anyway?
<raj> action:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<raj> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<lstarnes> progre55: you might need to add something in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to make sure that those two nameservers don't get overwritten
<robin___> http://www.ugotit.ca
<snake> adding to $PATH: how do add a directory to the end of $PATH ?
<raj> actionparsnip1:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<raj> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<progre55> lstarnes: oh, what would I need to add?
<lstarnes> snake: export PATH=$PATH:new-directory
<lubosz> raj: there is no proprietary driver fro your hardware, intel is foss
<linuxghost> help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper)
<snake> sorry i asked this already but
<snake> im not the brightest guy around
<macman_> i remember now why i stopped using ubuntu .. it didn't like my nvida card
 * Malolat i neta8 wita wieczorkiem:)
<donvito-> when feisty trying to update soures to many sources not updated
<progre55> apparently my old nameserver 83.233.70.36 is not even pinging =)
<lstarnes> donvito-: probably because you're using a very old version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> raj: #38 on this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/416073
<Rob215> Because it the latest! The update is an update to the ubuntu core!!
<raj> lubosz: what do u mean by it
<donvito-> how to update the distro?
<macman_> ok i need nvidia-glx-180
<Rascal911> the openvpn addon for network manager is dodgy so i have to use cli. How do i push *everything* (except local stuff obviously) down private network?
<lstarnes> progre55: open /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add this: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<guntbert> Rob215: wait till it is distributed
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: if you run: gksudo jockey-gtk      it will be offered in a nice gui for you
<linuxghost> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523
<progre55> lstarnes: thanks! appreciate man
<donvito-> when try to ./configure eggdrop
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | donvito-
<ubottu> donvito-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lstarnes> donvito-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nastas> donvito-: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<donvito-> c compiler not work
<lstarnes> donvito-: you need the tcl and tcl-dev packages for tcl in eggdrop
<progre55> lstarnes: done, thank you
<lstarnes> donvito-: also, build-essential must be installed for compiling anything
<donvito-> ok
<lstarnes> progre55: assuming that your version of ubuntu still uses dhclient, that should work
<linuxghost> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<raj> guys nothing is helping is helping me
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: do i run  gksudo jockey-gtk  before i install the nvidia-glx-180 .. when i was on ubuntu 8.10 i don't think my nvida card ever worked .. no matter what i used
<raj> nothing is helping me
<raj> need experts
<macman_> also i need to get my wifi working without ndiswrapper
<macman_> actually i can fix that .. i think i remember
<nastas> macman_: what is your wifi card?
<ActionParsnip1> linuxghost: http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523   looks like you gotta compile the module, or you can use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: jockey will offer you the driver
<macman_> i have a broadcom .. yea i think i know how to do it
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<macman_> nvidia g71gl quadro fx 3500
<Rob215> sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry. It's 2.6.31.16 not 2.6.31.17
<macman_> i know that by heart :P
<w1cked> Ubuntu rule!
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: yeah looks like the 180
<nastas> raj: i missed some lines. can you please tell me what is your issue?
<kotis> hi, is here some who could help me a bit. i have problems with my nvidia graphic card and ubuntu 9.10
<protojay> ubuntu rules!!
<Rob215> sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry. It's 2.6.31.16 not 2.6.31.17
<Rob215> please help
<guntbert> !who | Rob215
<ubottu> Rob215: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DaZ_> !ask | kotis
<ubottu> kotis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kotis> sorry :D
<nastas> kotis: what exactly is your issue?
<guntbert> Rob215: what do you get with uname -a ?
<Rob215> what
<Rob215> !tab what
<donvito-> openssh-server should be in live cd?
<donvito-> cause i found build-essential there
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: yes, you can add it as a repo as well and install from that
<lstarnes> donvito-: no
<kotis> i have installed nvidia restricted driver 185. the biggest resolution i can use is 1360x768. i would like to use 1680x1050. but i can't set that resolution. monitor is viewsonic va2216w
<DaZ> kotis: nvidia-xconfig --mode=1680x1050
<goose> donvito-: no, it's not, you'll need to install it through aptitude. unless maybe you're using the specific "Ubuntu server" CD
<ActionParsnip1> kotis: ok run: sudo nvidia-xorg; gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> kotis: set the res to something and click "save to X config file"
<ActionParsnip1> kotis: you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and manually change the resolution to what you want
<DaZ> ActionParsnip1: nvidia-xorg? :o
<ActionParsnip1> kotis: nvidia-xconfig   sorry
<ActionParsnip1> DaZ: thanks
<chibihogoshino> im planing on upgrading the ram in this laptop to more than 3 gig and i installed the pae kernal, now the swap is around 70% full.. why is this ?
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: run: top     and look at the ram usage (my bet is firefox)
<earthian> Hi, I tried to manually upgrade from hardy to karmic, unsuccessfully. How do I now remove all/most ubuntu packages to reinstall the new one with correct dependencies? After remove ubuntu-standard and other ubuntu-* package nothing changed :(
<ActionParsnip1> earthian: you need to upgrade to jaunty fro hardy first
<ActionParsnip1> *from
<earthian> ActionParsnip1, its too late now. how do I remove what i have done?
<squid0> hi
<earthian> is there any known way to do so?
<earthian> to cleanly do it
<ActionParsnip1> earthian: if you have screwed your system by jumping a release, all I can suggest is a reinstall
<earthian> ok
<squid0> I upgraded from jaunty to karmic, and X freezes when I close my laptop lid. any help or suggestions, please? I've disabled DRI but the same problem
<ActionParsnip1> earthian: others may have guidance but you are not following proper methods to upgrade and have come unstuck
<mka2> earthian, rather install karmic afresh. you can only upgrade from hardy to lucid next year
<ActionParsnip1> earthian: the methods are there for a reason and you have chosen to ignore it
<earthian> ActionParsnip1, I did not choose to ignore the methods - the methods chose to ignore my wish
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip1: its not running
<mka2> squid0, did you configure your sustem to suspend when the lid is closed?
<Lungan> Why doesnt wifi works on my HP laptop?
<Lungan> ubuntu 9.10
<squid0> mka2: uh, I don't think so
<M0D-1T> hey hello everyone! how can i add conky to my startup applications??
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: what isnt?
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip1: firefox
<ActionParsnip1> earthian: then you should have resolved the issue
<mka2> earthian, but you never asked if ever it was ok to remove ubuntu* packages
<jangaj> Lungan-> you have the driver loaded?
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: that was just my guess at wats chewing you swap and ram as firefox is orrific with ram
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: what does top say is using most ram?
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip1: i only have 1 gig now, would that make a different
<earthian> mka2, well ubuntu-* packages should have triggered a remove of automatically installed packages after them.. i just want a basic system with ssh to reinstall everything again :/
<mka2> squid0, right-click the battery icon in gnome-pannel and check properties
<Rascal999> i have br0 set up, vpn, how do i shove all traffic down it?
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: well your kernel will use more swap as you have reduced ram
<ActionParsnip1> Rascal999: use the route command
<Rascal999> ActionParsnip1, route add default gw?
<Lungan> Why doesnt wifi works on my HP laptop?
<ActionParsnip1> Rascal999: yeah like that :D
<mka2> earthian, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop openssh-client openssh-server ....
<ActionParsnip1> Lungan: depends on the wifi chip
<mka2> earthian, doesn't that work
<Lungan> ActionParsnip1, broadcom i think
<ActionParsnip1> Lungan: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<jangaj> earthian-> you were advised to not skip a distro, and you did?
<Lungan> ActionParsnip1, I will se
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip1: yeah but its never been around 70% till upgraded
<mka2> earthian, and remember that even if you have all the apps you want to use installed, your system may be missing some critical applications/utilities
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: if you set swappiness lower it will try to use the swap less
<mka2> jangaj, yes, earthian is on hardy (a LTS)
<squid0> mka2: ok, firstly I'm running lxde or kde (currently lxde)
<squid0> mka2: secondly, in systemsettings of kde, I see that powerdevil is disabled
<earthian> mka2 i have over 600 packages that can not be upgraded due to dependency problems. jangaj i read on www.ubuntu.com how to upgrade from hardy to karmic and it did not work.so i did a "debian" way of upgrading which did not upgrade everything as I expected so now instead of resolving the dependences myself i just want to reinstall without a medium,i.e. over ssh.
<ActionParsnip1> chibihogoshino: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf       add this line: vm.swappiness=2       to the bottom, save the new file and reboot
<donvito-> i just needed to change the sources to old-release.ubuntu.com
<donvito-> and no one told me that
<donvito-> dissapointles
<mka2> squid0, I am 100% gnome so I have little info about KDE environment
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: thats why we have that page to tell you
<squid0> mka2: got it
<donvito-> i didnt release 7.04 u did
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: you are using an unsupported release so support is harder
<donvito-> so i need help witht that
<ActionParsnip1> !7.10 | donvito-
<ubottu> donvito-: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<squid0> mka2: iirc there was an issue before, (maybe the same issue I have now?), and to try fix/workaround I disabled powerdevil.
<donvito-> ok
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: your release has been 8 months dead now
<conb123> I remember there was a command I found on google a while ago that put all of your currently installed packages into a file which could be then used to restore them all later on but i cannot find it. Does anybody know which one it is?
<silver> is it safe to do a dist. upgrade from jaunty to karmic or should i do a complete new installation?
<earthian> anyway nevermind. i will fix it some way. just wanted to ask here if there is a well known way to do so as removal ubuntu-* packages did remove only the virtual one.
<donvito-> either im using it on virtual pc and work like charm
<squid0> mka2: anyway I just enabled it again and I'll play around and see what I can come up with
<mka2> earthian, the only way I think you can upgrade from hardy to karmic is to go to intrepid and from intrepid to jaunty and from jaunty to karmic it is too long!
<earthian> thanks
<Rascal999> ActionParsnip1, that didn't work
<chibihogoshino> ActionParsnip1: thank you .. ill try that
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: sure it will work but you wont gt updates as there are no repos for it except your install cd
<jangaj> earthian-> as you have experienced, dist upgrade is much much too problematic.  I always suggest a fresh install of the new distro.. if you have had /home in a separate partition, then it is easy to re-install
<DaZ> earthian: i think you can force it to remove it's dependencies
<hal> just backup your files and do a straight install of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Rascal999: if you run: route     does it say its using the right interface
<DaZ> but you have to man it [;
<earthian> Daz how? :)
<DaZ> earthian: man apt-get ?
<Rascal999> 10.8.0.1        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0
<ActionParsnip1> silver: you can upgrade to karmic from jaunty just fine
<Rascal999> got that atm
<earthian> doh. ok. man aptitude then
<jangaj> silver see my response to earthian
<mka2> DaZ, can you upgrade from hardy to karmic?
<earthian> thanks.
<stevemc> I guess nobody knows, about auto login, What about 9.10´s new grub, what scripting is those stanzaa, just plain bash or something else?
<ActionParsnip1> mka2: no you must stop at jaunty first
<DaZ> mka2: i can everything
<mka2> earthian, just fix your broken system and think about how to get to karmic if you want to
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | stevemc
<ubottu> stevemc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nastas> mka2: in my desktop i did a step by step upgrade
<nastas> mka2: exactly as ActionParsnip1 told ys
<mka2> Daz, see responses by ActionParsnip1 and nastas
<ActionParsnip1> donvito-: if you download the alternate ISO for hardy, you can use it to upgrade to hardy which is the oldest release still supported
<zer0ne> Hello, I installed ubuntu on my brother's laptop. He got an ipod nano gen 5 for christmas and it will not work with rhythmbox. Is there a workaround?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip1> zer0ne: gtkpod, amarok, banshee   do ipod stuffs
<BluesKaj> Happy Boxing Day !
<mdg_> hello! anyone know of a floppy distro that can run e2fsck?
<Dr_Willis> zer0ne:  ive heard some bad things about the latest itunes goofing things up also.
<macman_> i booted from ubuntu 9.10 dvd right .. its seems like itsstuck at the ubuntu menu
<ActionParsnip1> zer0ne: unfortunately apple are closed minded and don't embrace the penguin too much
<macman_> now i just have a blinking cursor ath the top left
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  which 'ubuntu' menu?
<macman_> is ntis normal ?
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? did you verify the cd once booted
<macman_> yes i verired it
<mdg_> hello! anyone know of a floppy distro that can run e2fsck?
<macman_> umm.. i donwloaded it form ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ashmew2> macman_ : did you try the alternate cd ?
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: where you downloaded from is moot, as long as it matches the MD5 sums from the ubuntu site its fine
<stevemc> ActionParsnip1, Thanks, Iĺl have to study that, because I use multi boot systems.
<ActionParsnip1> stevemc: then its very worth while learning it
<macman_> if i put a regular 8.10 dvd it will work
<linuxghost>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: 9.10 uses a different kernel
<macman_> aw
<pagore> Hello, guyz, does someone know where i can configure, that when i press CTRL + Middle mouse button to resize my window, where can i change the middle mouse button to right mouse button like in KDE?
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut | pagore
<ubottu> pagore: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: i have a dell precision m90
<donvito-> how to make ipv6 ip addresses on ubuntu?
<macman_> intel core 2 duo t7600
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+precision+m90
<stevemc> ActionParsnip1, I had the old sentex down where I could write stanzas from my head, so grub2 throw me fro a loop.
<pagore> ubottu: ah there exist an application, ty i will ltry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qt-y> qt-x
<ActionParsnip1> stevemc: you can use the original grub if you like
<ActionParsnip1> stevemc: i'm unsure how long it will hang around though
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: i still can't boot the dvd .. well actually i canboot the dvd i can see the ubuntu loader .. iand i can see all the boot options
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: try disabling stuff in the bios to make your system as simple as possible (disable LAN, sound etc) just until you get installed. You may have to use boot options to get the installer running
<andyl> is a intel core 2 quad core system with 8GB ram overkill for ubuntu for someone wishing to development in linux ?
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: stuff like ACPI, DMA, APIC etc. Disable them all so the installer is as basic as possible
<ActionParsnip1> andyl: sounds fine
<stevemc> ActionParsnip1, That´s the thing, probalbly not much longer., I learn all the new every time it comes around, like xfree86 to xorg and then /dev/sda to uuid and such so now grub. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> stevemc: i admire your mentality :)
<andyl> ok
<earthian> ok. now i found good old tasksel :)
<stevemc> I still can find an answer to why the gdm in 9.10 won let me login while it´s on itś 30 sec pause for my wife´s auto login.
<mdg_> anyone done a floppy install?
<usr13> mdg_: Not in a LONG time.
<stevemc> mdg_, Whatś a floppy? :-)
<mdg_> stevemc: LOL!
<mdg_> stevemc: its apparently the only thing my Pentium 3 can boot from  :)
<lstarnes> mdg_: most modern linux distributions don't even load floppy support by default
<lstarnes> mdg_: not even cds?
<ActionParsnip1> mdg_: i've seen this: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50344   a floppy to boot cd when the bios can't boot cd
<mka2> stevemc, and if you dont make gdm pause but to autologin straight away?
<Dr_Willis> I set the wifes pc to auto login for her.
<mdg_> ActionParsnip1: oh I forgot to mention - the cd-drive won't read anymore
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: will itbe better to install 8.10 and do a dist-upgrade to jaunty ?
<ActionParsnip1> mdg_: god another PC with a PATA/SATA CD Drive you can remove (assuming its a desktop)
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: if you like, sure
<`mOOse`> is there a function in ubuntu like the "personalconfiguration icon" in SuSe?
<stevemc> mka2,  If it´s not set to pause, then you don even see the gdm screen and no other user has a chance to login.
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: how long does an upgrade take ?
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  no idea what that does
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: depends on how many packages need upgrading
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: and connection speed
<mdg_> ActionParsnip1: LOL - I removed the harddrive the other day, put it in a usb case and installed from my mint computer - messing up grub on both of them LOL
<mka2> stevemc, oh, it's a multi-user system?
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis: it sets things like turning the application menu carats on and off
<ActionParsnip1> mdg_: can the system boot usb?
<mdg_> ActionParsnip1: its a pentium 3
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: im gong to do a default install of 8.10 and then do a dist-upgrade .. when i install 8.10 do i just do a dist-upgrade automatically or do i  upgrade packages first
<ActionParsnip1> mdg_: doesnt mean the mobo cant boot usb
<`mOOse`> which on some apps is turned off, and I would really like to have them on at all times (on a laptop and touchpads suck)
<mka2> stevemc, anyway, turn pause off and log in and turn pause on again
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  Sounds like many of the unofficial ubuntu-tweak and other similer apps out there
<`mOOse`> I wonder if it's in the handicapped stuff
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: should be about 45 mins a distro at my guess
<`mOOse`> yes Dr_Willis - exactly
<mdg_> ActionParsnip1: its sitting at busybox (from the middle of an attempt at debian floppy netistall) at the moment
<ActionParsnip1> mdg_: check in the BIOS to see, if not you will need another optical drive from another system (or buy one for less than a pack of smokes)
<mdg_> ActionParsnip1: I need fsck or preferrably e2fsck to straighten out the drive before I can mount and fix grub... what a mess
<stevemc> Itś for my sweethearts convience, the auto login, but when I use it, I normally set it to pause to give me a chance to login, but I think to new gdm has a bug becuse I see the login square but no box to fill in user name and pass word.
<ActionParsnip1> !install | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am trying to debug crashes of karmic on an Asus X59SL.
<ActionParsnip1> stevemc: log a bug if you suspect one
<mdg_> maybe I can get fsck in tinycore....
<lstarnes> stevemc: your keyboard layout appears to be doing weird stuff (like showing "itś" instead of "it's"
<rysiek|pl> they are very consistent and happen about 5-15mins after bootup
<stevemc> I did that for ubuntuone, and was promtly told it was a repeat of several hundred times over.
<rysiek|pl> both in GNOME, and when in root console/single user mode
<Aces7825> yo
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: so rry to bug you so much .. i actally have an 9.04 ubuntu cd and i think it boots .. if i boot that then do a dist-uprade will it go faster then trying to do a dist upgrade from 8.10 ?
<rysiek|pl> in syslog I get two lines of "^@" aout the moment of crash
<rysiek|pl> anybody any ideas where to look for more info?
<stevemc> lstarnes, It´s a english keyboard set to spanish for my wife, and I forget to type different for english
<rysiek|pl> google tells nothing
<Gebruiker_> hello, is there a way to regenerate awstats? I added an additional ip filter and I'd like to apply that to the entire logfile.
<jangaj> macman : dist upgrade is much much too problematic.  I always suggest a fresh install of the new distro.. if you have had /home in a separate partition, then it is easy to re-install
<stevemc> ñ¿?¡!
<PureEvilGeek> can ubuntu (9.04 to be exact) read freebsd file systems?
<pagore> ubottu: this application didnt work, its only good for multimedia buttons :(, i just wanted to change the middle mouse button to righ mouse button when i resize my window in GNOME
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macman_> im gonna burn 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: sure, les jumps to make
<jebblue> jangaj I've upgraded several machines here from 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 and none have home on a separate partition and all has gone well but that's my milage :)
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: what fs does it use?
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1: i believe it is ufs (unix file system)
<jangaj> jebblue-> you are one of the lucky few,  hang around and you'd observed of the dist upgrade complaints
<pagore> Hello, guyz, does someone know where i can configure, that when i press CTRL + Middle mouse button to resize my window, where can i change the middle mouse button to right mouse button like in KDE? My Laptop has no middle mouse button!
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis: I think it's in assistive technologies in preferences - I'm messin with it now - if I start typing in korean or russian, you know I got the settings a little wrong ;-)
<`mOOse`> pagore:  - I was just talking about that
<pagore> m00se: have you found a solution? :)
<jacksonpan> hi, everyone, is there an ubuntu mobile phone?
<`mOOse`> pagore: Try System/Preferences/Assistive Technologies - it's probably in there, but beyond that I don't know exactly
<peter__> hi
<`mOOse`> I want ALL apps to have the menu carats available, so I don't have to use the mouse to choose them
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/bsd-17/mount-ufs-partitions-not-slices-from-linux-etcfstab-425047/#post2217856    has an fstab example, you can also use the entry rearranged to form a mount command'
<`mOOse`> PITA
<pagore> m00se: Ty :)   ill find it!
<`mOOse`> gl
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: somecommands likemncoder wont have full mouse use, the options are so vast
<jebblue> m00se: system | prefs | appearance | interface | menus and toolbars?
<sixtila> rhythmbox error!
<sixtila> ** (rhythmbox:5749): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<`mOOse`> I want the opposite ActionParsnip1...I'd like all apps to have the ALT-Key combo to be underlined so when you choose, the menu for that corresponding set of command drops down, like in all the default gnome pgms like Terminal, etc...you know, if you hit ALT-F in Terminal you get the File menu etc...not all pgms do it and I want them to be able to
<Guest172> some one uses ktechlab?
<`mOOse`> jebblue: no, in preference/assistive technologies (at least in karmic)
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: gotcha, i figured they'd all use alt+f as you say
<`mOOse`> not all of them no unfortunately...I think it might be hard-coded into each app, and some pgmers don't see the need I guess
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: makes sense to have a common menu call, oh well.
<`mOOse`> on a laptop (and I admit I prefer the keys over the mouse anyways - old DOS/Unix guy here) it's a PITA to use the touchpad
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: submit it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<zagnut> hello!
<zagnut> quick question about installation
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: i use cli more so dont use guis so much
<PureEvilGeek> lol i really didn't expect this to be an issue in any way
<ActionParsnip1> zagnut: ask away
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: seems to be a recognised fs to the kernel
<zagnut> I haven't even downloaded the past two releases, but I was using ubuntu nonstop for about 4 years through high school. If I were to buy a PC with Win7 on it, could I have ubuntu non-destructively shrink the windows 7 partition and setup dualboot?
<zagnut> or do I have to do that manually still?
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1 yeah just trying to do it from the GUI isn't permitted it looks like.
<zagnut> repartitioning
<oCean_> sixtila: there's a bug entry for that at LP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/482820
<`mOOse`> sure zagnut easy
<subbuteo> help italy please
<`mOOse`> highly recommended :-)
<guntbert> !it | subbuteo
<ubottu> subbuteo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zagnut> `mOOse`: so the installer does it for you?
<zagnut> awesome :)
<zagnut> *downloading the latest releast*
<zagnut> *release
<zagnut> wait, should I download the latest, or the latest LTS?
<`mOOse`> weeellll....I would read up on dual booting if I were you but it's common, and the tools are easy to use
<zagnut> I'm honestly not looking for latest/greatest anymore, I'm in school full-time and working. I don't have time to just fiddle with linux anymor
<air_> hi all, is there ubuntu x86_64 distro in the wild?
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1 scsi disks are called what in /dev ?
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: you'll need to run the gui with gksudo, i'd add anentry in fstab to automount it
<guntbert> !dualboot | zagnut
<ubottu> zagnut: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<`mOOse`> zagnut: yer in the right channel (ubuntu) but now you have to decide - gnome or kde...that's the $100 question ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: sudo fdisk -l    will tell you
<PureEvilGeek> anentry?
<Maximillion> What java package is recommended for ubuntu?
<zagnut> actually, I'll probably just install a server CLI environment
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: i choose LXDE so choose neither, do I get $50
<zagnut> and then install a lightweight fluxbox environment
<`mOOse`> lol - NOH!
<`mOOse`> you have to leave now!
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<zagnut> `mOOse`: lxde would work took
<zagnut> *too
<zagnut> I have to leave?
<ActionParsnip1> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<w1cked> how to purge fonts cache?
<zagnut> wait, real fast, x86 vs x64?
<ActionParsnip1> `mOOse`: :D
<`mOOse`> notice the smile on my face eh? ;-)
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1: this mount will only be in there for 2 minutes then i'm putting another one on. I can make it so the GUI can auto mount ufs whenever I put a disk in that is that format?
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: the gconf should mount it, or you will av to manually mount again
<adalal> hello all, i dont seem to be able to connect to keyserver.ubuntu.com from this one computer, any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip1> zagnut: its not clean cut like that
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1: lol so you know i know nothing about any of this:)
<air_> seems like ubuntu x86_64 is inexistent
<oCean_> air_: what?
<Bax> I'm trying to backup my system settings and move them to another harddrive.  I plan to cp my entire /home folder, but should I also cp my /usr folder too?
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: use pgp.mit.edu   instead
<ActionParsnip1> air_: sure it does
<zagnut> ActionParsnip1: what are you talking about? not clean cut?
<w1cked> my fonts became awuful.. I used FF to browse web sites and tried some fonts instead of UnDotum... now I turned it back to UnDotum, but sites became awufull and terrible! help me please
<air_> ActionParsnip1: could you point to it?
<adalal> ActionParsnip1: i'm trying to use add-apt-repository :P
<ActionParsnip1> air_: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: i always add the repo in sources.list then use the right command to import the key
<sixtila> is this repository safe to have deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main universe
<guntbert> adalal: if the keyserver is unresponsive you can use any other as well - try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<air_> ActionParsnip1: i see only i386 variant there
<oCean_> air_: then click "alterntive download options"
<ActionParsnip1> air_: the alternative download options allows 64bit
<air_> oops
<ActionParsnip1> air_: oops indeed ;)
<adalal> ActionParsnip1, guntbert: i dont mind using that, but why is my computer in the entire network the only one not accessing that server?
<marek9469> siema
<`mOOse`> we see a lot of that in here ;-
<Bac9> how can I open a msft powerpoint presentation in ooimpress without having it autostart and grab keyboard/mouse?
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<oCean_> !pl | marek9469
<ubottu> marek9469: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zagnut> yeah, I know where it is
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: you asked ealier and I have no idea based on what you reported from the tests
<scunizi> Bac9: save the file .. open OOimpress.. then File/open..
<zagnut> but is 64-bit ubuntu even worth it?
<guntbert> adalal: thats "a very good question" (TM)
<Bac9> scunizi: it still autostarts the slideshow
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: and the best way to do a dist ugrade is apt-get -u distupgrade ?
<ActionParsnip1> zagnut: if you use more than 3Gb ram and do lots of audio / video converting then yes, if you just webborwse ad chat then not really and you can install pae to access more ram
<macman_> see 9.0.4 works fine
<adalal> lol
<scunizi> Bac9: then check the options in OOImpress to see if it's set to autostart. mine doesn't act that way
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<uros> hi all! was trying to fix non-functioning microphone on asus by installing "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<Bac9> scunizi: I can't seem to find that option, can you direct me to the proper location?
<uros> now speaker also doesnt work
<PureEvilGeek> is there any reason that ubuntu is compiled with read only support for ufs ?
<uros> how do i reverse this?
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: use better mount options
<switch10_> uros: did you uninstall it?
<bastid_raZor> uros: uninstall the same package you installed?
<kostkon> uros, or better, check your hardware volume levels
<uros> i can uninstall but still doesnt work
<MrKeuner> Hi, I think there is a problem with launchpad, i cannot flag a bug as "that does not affect me", I get an error
<macman_> ActionParsnip1: so remember im going to go straigt from 9.0.4 to 9.10 without installing anything .. will that mess anything up ? or should i install video etc .. and then upgrade .. sorry for the n00b question
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1 what do you mean? i'm looking through dmesg and its telling me that ufs was compiled with read-only support.
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6523/
<ActionParsnip1> macman_: sure you can do that
<zagnut> ActionParsnip1: it's going to be a lenovo with 4gb of ram
<uros> have a feeling i replacen something, but i don't know what
<kostkon> uros, install "gnome-alsamixer"
<switch10_> uros: type alsamixer into the terminal and adjust the volume
<zagnut> what's the opinion of the room of a lenovo SL410?
<Aces7824> helo
<zagnut> it's their SL series, not their R or T series
<air_> ActionParsnip1: are those images bootable from flashdisk also?
<ActionParsnip1> zagnut: then 64bit will make the ram all one block, 32bit can be run ut you will need a PAE enabled kernel which can be installed later to access all the ram
<ActionParsnip1> air_: there are tools to put the image on flash to install
<air_> nice
<Bac9> scunizi: it is really annoying me and I can't find a way to turn it off, even if I select the end slideshow option then it just closes ooimpress, and the same thing for every powerpoint document
<guntbert> zagnut: hardware opinions - please not here
<bastid_raZor> zagnut: honestly, this laptop has 3GB of RAM and i've never even come close to using more than 1.5GB..
<ActionParsnip1> air_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<ActionParsnip1> air_: works with lucid too
<zagnut> ActionParsnip1: so 64-bit?
<zagnut> and 32-bit apps run without intervention like on windows now right?
<ActionParsnip1> zagnut: sure, its eqaully supported
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: if you want to compile a kernel for write access I'm sure its possible
<adalal> ActionParsnip1, guntbert: can't import from there either :S timed out as well when i used 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 28CBC482'
<kaimerra> Does Evolution support MIME digests?
<Out_Cold> so a persistent usb can boot on any machine? or only the machine it was created on??
<adalal> Out_Cold: any compatible machine
<ActionParsnip1> adalal: you can manually download the key and import it
<donvito-> were i can get amsn for ubuntu
<Out_Cold> adalal, compatible as in hardware that is supported on the live cd?
<qt-x> and that can boot usb :D
<`mOOse`> air_:  I'm using a flash install of karmic right now as I type to you - works great with the persistent install (the 2nd of 2 steps to install on a pendrive)
<chris_> In the software installation menu..
<adalal> Out_Cold: yes
<guntbert> adalal: you'll have to use port 11371
<`mOOse`> that url ActionParsnip1 pasted tells you all you need to know about installing it
<Out_Cold> !usb > Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold, please see my private message
<`mOOse`> it roxors!
<scunizi> Bac9: have you tried Esc?
<oCean_> !info amsn | donvito-
<ubottu> donvito-: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.1~debian-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 880 kB
<air_> `mOOse`: it's not about flash-bootable installation
<adalal> guntbert: how do you set that?
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1: Ill go a different path before that:)
<air_> i just want to install from flash disk
<ActionParsnip1> air_: do you have a windows system?
<air_> no
<adalal> guntbert: for some reason, i dont think i can connect to that port from here for some reason
<Bac9> scunizi: Esc also closes ooimpress
<`mOOse`> oh, FROM a flash - yea you can do that too
<guntbert> adalal: that might be the main issue - but for once you can d/l a key from there via the web interface
<`mOOse`> that util ActionParsnip1 pasted basically puts the entire cd on your flash and gives you a menu that invokes the installer
<ActionParsnip1> air_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Copy files to USB stick
<air_> thank you
<scunizi> Bac9: is this with just one file or all files..?
<ActionParsnip1> air_: or you can use unetbootin
<Bac9> scunizi: with any msft powerpoint file...
<adalal> guntbert: i just did a search string on the mit php public key server, it keeps saying 'connecting' and never connects, which is why i think it really can't connect to that port for some reason :S
<`mOOse`> yea, I kinda assumed you had a mswindows available too :-(
<uros> hi all  ~- tnx for before.
<`mOOse`> sry hehe
<Wunderbar> been using mplayer in terminal to stream radio which works well but for some unknown reason stops playing. any idea why?
<scunizi> Bac9: you might ask on the OO channel.. #openoffice.org
<Bac9> scunizi: I've tried 5+ files, all the same behaviour
<uros> now problem - internal microphone does not work on asus eee 1101ha
<uros> any ideas?
<Bac9> scunizi: I tried the OO channel, noone there replies
<arreche> where is udisks package?
<guntbert> adalal: so we assume some sort of network misconfiguration somewhere
<scunizi> Bac9: timing is everything.. lots of those folks helping there are continental europeans
<PureEvilGeek> ActionParsnip1: ah got it working, ufs support is in a module instead of in the kernel or... something lol
<PureEvilGeek> thank you for your help.
<Bac9> scunizi: hence it should be evening for them now... I've tried for several days... still nothing
<scunizi> Bac9: sorry don't know what to tell you..
<Bac9> scunizi: thank you for trying
<ActionParsnip1> PureEvilGeek: cool
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> hi guys
<ubuntu__> how do i install programs on my live cd
<PureEvilGeek> now i'm going to spend a few hours figuring out what file system has what content:(
<guntbert> adalal: did you check your settings for network proxy?
<adalal> guntbert: yeah, someone else on the network, put a block on it for soem reason... sorry for botherin u guys with that :P
<siddhi> hi
<siddhi> adalal
<adalal> guntbert: it was part of the torrent blocking shecule
<guntbert> adalal: np - it often helps just to voice the problem :-)
<adalal> hello siddhi
<siddhi> whats gng on?
<adalal> do i know you
<adalal> ?
<oCean_> !remaster | ubuntu__ mean this?
<ubottu> ubuntu__ mean this?: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<siddhi> no
<siddhi> just as such
<MindVirus> Hello. My system swaps very often with 1GB memory and minimal usage. Any advice?
<MindVirus> Bootup memory usage is 600MB.
<siddhi> ok ur frm
<siddhi> ?
<oCean_> siddhi: this is ubuntu support channel - not chat
<siddhi> ny 1 saw
<Out_Cold> ubuntu__, you can install programs through the terminal with apt-get or aptitude or on the desktop with synaptic. BUT it will only remain until you reboot
<Wunderbar> been using mplayer in terminal to stream radio which works well but for some unknown reason stops playing. any idea why?
<guntbert> !ot | siddhi
<ubottu> siddhi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<siddhi> i have a prob
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu__: Open a terminal and "sudo aptitude install gbrainy" --> You'll see a new game added in Games section.
<siddhi> my rediff bol not running
<bastid_raZor> MindVirus: change your swappiness?
<MindVirus> bastid_raZor: How?
<adalal> siddhi: rediff bol is not an ubuntu issue
<MindVirus> bastid_raZor: What will this do?
<jenia> hey guys
<bastid_raZor> MindVirus: it will swap less and use your actual RAM instead.
<MindVirus> bastid_raZor: Why isn't this enabled by default?
<jenia> I have set up an apache server on my machine
<bastid_raZor> MindVirus: it is.. it is a setting you can change up and down.
<bastid_raZor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq MindVirus about 3/4 down the page
<jenia> however, the websites dont display the images
<mka2> what tv tuner card should I buy for use in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | mka2 find a suitable card here
<ubottu> mka2 find a suitable card here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mka2> thanks, bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> mka2: good luck.
<arreche> where is udisks package?
<szaki> jest kots?
<szaki> ktos
<oCean_> !pl | szaki
<ubottu> szaki: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bastid_raZor> arreche: you could search on packages.ubuntu.com
<arreche> bastid_raZor: thanks but it is not there
<rysiek|pl> guys, need some help editing grub2 configuration
<oCean_> arreche: what are you looking for exactly? Not sure what you mean by udisks package..
<bastid_raZor> arreche: then possibly it is referred to by something else. where are you getting the name udisks from?
<rysiek|pl> I would like to remove a few stanzas, leave only the *current* kernel for Ubuntu and one stanza for (shudder) Vista
<rysiek|pl> can't find anything in the docs
<bastid_raZor> rysiek|pl: you can uninstall older kernels and they will be removed automatically.
<arreche> DeviceKit-disks has been renamed to udisks
<xeer> I am wonder how to trim an audio clip in Traverso, any hints?
<xeer> wondering*
<bastid_raZor> arreche: yeah but that info you have is it from a Ubuntu site?
<tilt> hello
<oCean_> !info devicekit-disks | arreche this one?
<ubottu> arreche: devicekit-disks (source: devicekit-disks): abstraction for enumerating block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 007-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 161 kB, installed size 860 kB
<tilt> is there, after deinstalling cpufreqd and powernowd, any program that automatically sets cpufreq governors and min./max. frequency values? when I set 800-2500mhz it is immediately set back to 800-800.
<rysiek|pl> bastid_raZor: what about memtest, etc?
<tilt> this happened after dist-upgrade to karmic koala
<tilt> currently I am trying out more recent kernels, such as 2.6.32
<MindVirus> bastid_raZor: How do I change swappiness?
<trism> rysiek|pl: to remove memtest, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+, then sudo update-grub;
<arreche> yes
<trism> rysiek|pl: or you could uninstall the memtest86+ package if you really don't want it
<rysiek|pl> trism: great, thanks
<arreche> I need udisks package to compile gnome-disk-utility
<bastid_raZor> MindVirus: it shows directly on that page. did you read it?
<bastid_raZor> rysiek|pl: you're on karmic?
<rysiek|pl> bastid_raZor: aye
<oCean_> arreche: guess that in 9.10 it's still the old (?) naming: devicekit-disks
<MindVirus> bastid_raZor: I apologize; I didn't see your link.
<arreche> that is oCean_
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | rysiek|pl .. howto edit the grub options is here.
<ubottu> rysiek|pl .. howto edit the grub options is here.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bastid_raZor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq MindVirus
<rysiek|pl> bastid_raZor: thanks a bunch!
<MindVirus> bastid_raZor: Yeah, I saw it once you told me. Sorry. :(
<bastid_raZor> rysiek|pl: grub2 is very different from grub.. not as easy to manipulate.
<lafleur-> when i try to connect from another pc in my ubuntu it says connection refused
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: how are you trying to connect? ssh?
<lafleur-> yes
<nh2> should 3d with the radeon driver work on a karmic box just out of the box?
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: on your ubuntu box do you have openssh-server installed?
<lafleur-> yes
<lafleur-> i do
<rysiek|pl> bastid_raZor: yeah, noticed; in grub I could do almost anything, here I have serious problems with basic stuff
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: are youtrying to connect from inside the network or from over the internet?
<rysiek|pl> bastid_raZor: but I do see the pros of it - graphical boot, for example
<microhaxo> Holy hell, using powertop my battery goes from 6 hours and 5 min to 7 hours and 20 min!!!!
<lafleur-> im behind firewall too
<Out_Cold> i haven't played too much with grub2 yet.... haven't had anything break on me needing fixes
<lafleur-> so does that mean somtething
<microhaxo> I wish i could make a script that would do all the needed changes so that i could just execute it upon boot, but it doesnt hurt to just run powertop each time.
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: you need to forward port 22, and also your isp might possibly block 22. in that case you need to use a different port all together. which is easy to do.
<Rob215> Hi
<Out_Cold> !hi | Rob215
<ubottu> Rob215: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: if you're behind a router you'll need to portforward 22 to your ubuntu internal ip.
<Bubbadood> sorry stupid question how do i save a terminal log in Ubuntu 9.10
<lafleur-> yes ill change from the config right
<lafleur-> ?
<Bubbadood> or turrn on logging if that is what is needed first
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: changing the port yes.. /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the port change
<Out_Cold> Bubbadood, there are lots of logs in /var/log
<lafleur-> how to restart sshd
<kosmaty> x
<xeer> try `/etc/init.d/ssh restart` as root
<lafleur-> !sshd restart
<bastid_raZor> lafleur-: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<guntbert> Bubbadood: look at .bash_history
<trism> Bubbadood: if you need to log a terminal session for some specific purpose, you could use script, and it will log everything to a file called typescript until you type exit
<Bubbadood> thanks guys .... exactly what I needed
<lafleur-> when i try to add ip adress on port forwarding on my router it says  Invalid IP Adress it should be set within current subnet
<lafleur-> if i want on my router all ips to listen the port how can i do that
<lafleur-> by adding 255.255.255.0
<lafleur-> ?
 * Pelo needs help with ssh-keypairs
<Pelo> lafleur-, you might have better luck with that question in #networking
<guntbert> lafleur-: its ##networking
<lafleur-> ok
<lafleur-> but no one answers that
<Pelo> lafleur-, you can only add ports for ips within your router's range,  often shows as   192.168.0.100 to ..... 199, or  start with ... 100 for 100 ip oa something like that
<Pelo> lafleur-, but in anycase you should only be forwarding ports to the ip of your computer not to blocks
<`mOOse`> lafleur-: what ip?
<Pelo> lafleur-, ps ,  that range is also called DHCP
 * tilt builds ppa 2.6.32 with acpi debgging ...
<tilt> hrm
<bbrooks> I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu Partition installed as dual boot, when booted into ubuntu is there any way to run my Windows 7 partition virtually?
<Pelo> lafleur-, http://portforward.com/ check that site out for instructions on forwarding on your router
<microhaxo> Ok, so i just Enabled Laptop mode in Ubuntu 9.10  It says that it causes hangups on some machines. Is it a good idea that i enabled this?
<bbrooks> was wondering if Virtual Box will allow me to do so
<tilt> is there a developer channel?
<Pelo> bbrooks, you'd need the non free version of vbox or vmware, but it's doable with some work
<Pelo> tilt, if you have to ask you don'T belong there
<bbrooks> Pelo, ok cool..thats what I thought
<scunizi> Pelo: aren't those port ranges displayed in most routers for the range of address that dhcp will provide addresses to?  the 255.255.255.0 actually determins the total number of addresses.. so you could assign a static ip outside the range of what's listed in the router but inside the range determined by the subnet mask?
<tilt> Pelo: hmm
<scunizi> Pelo .. port ranges=ip ranges
<tilt> that's not very open-minded
<Pelo> scunizi, no
<tilt> is it secret? :D
<Pelo> tilt, there is a difference of purpose between  devellopers channels and support channels, we don'T want ppl seeking help in a  developer channel, it's nto the place for it , no matter how special your problem is , so if you don'T know how to get to a developper channel chances are you have no business there
<tilt> Pelo: I need help fixing a bug in ubuntu karmic on phenom cpus regarding ACPI ;)
<Pelo> !bugs > tilt
<ubottu> tilt, please see my private message
<tilt> Pelo: you have anything to say about that?
<tilt> obviously not
<tilt> and now shush
<scunizi> Pelo: that's the way it works in my linksys.. I've limited the number of dhcp'd IP addresses for my network to 20 so the range shown is 100 through 119.. I can still assign static addresses from .002 - 254 excluding the dhcp range
<tdizzle86> Hello, can anyone tell me a good 802.11n wireless adapter to use for ubuntu 64bit?
<Balsaq> does itunes work in ubuntu?
<Pelo> scunizi, but the ips you are sing be them outside the dhcp range are still withing the same "family"  you can't use a  234.124.3.345 ip if your range start with  192.168 ....
<musikgoat> Balsaq: not natively, but it apparently runs in wine
<scunizi> Balsaq: no
<Pelo> Balsaq, ther are alternatives,
<musikgoat> !appdb | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<joshua__> Careful what you do with /usr/lib/klibc/bin/nuke
<guntbert> joshua__: ??
<joshua__> rm checkes for idiots trying to remove / recursively these days
<scunizi> Pelo: that's very true.. never mentioned otherwise.. you always have to maintain the same subnet unless you have equipment to do a vlan
<joshua__> nuke does rm -rf on its arguments and doesn't check for nuke /
<Balsaq> ok thank you muskigoat scunizi pelo
<tdizzle86> Hello, can anyone tell me a good 802.11n wireless adapter to use for ubuntu 64
<Pelo> scunizi, so lafleur- question of forwarding a port to the mask (255 ...) would not have worked,  ...
<Pelo> !hardware _ tdizzle86
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pelo> !hardware -  tdizzle86
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pelo> damit
<Pelo> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<musikgoat> Pelo:  pipe
<Balsaq> ubottu don't be so hard on yourself!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshua__> !oops
 * `mOOse` hands pelo a |
<Gianpon> hi everyone, I update to karmic but now it's all messy, what should I do?
<Pelo> `mOOse`, thanks, it's been a while ...
<Gianpon> I tried almost any apt-get command, but everything fail
<`mOOse`> !hardware | tdizzle86
<ubottu> tdizzle86: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<`mOOse`> ;-)
<sam_sam> ubottu i want your source code
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Balsaq> Giapon go back to 904
<joshua__> lol at sam_sam
<Gianpon> Balsaq: How?
<Pelo> Gianpon, what do you mean by messy ?
<Balsaq> delete partiton and reinstall
<Gianpon> Pelo: I mean that i cannot use properly the keyboard
<joshua__> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<liar> how do i find out which driverversion(wacom) is preinstalled?
<`mOOse`> !!!@@!!!
<joshua__> too many dunces have 1 partition these days
<starm88> Go back and make sure you picked the right keyboard.
<Pelo> Gianpon, have you tried, checking the keyboards settings in the gnome-control-center ?
<guntbert> Balsaq: don't give such advice
<Balsaq> ok?
<sam_sam> where can i get the source code of this bot ??
<campee> i have a 32-bit ubuntu 9.10 install where i'm running the following kernel: 2.6.31-16-generic-pae #53-Ubuntu SMP. i can still only see 3.5GB of RAM. i thought the PAE kernel was supposed to fix that?
<musikgoat> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> guntbert, actualy it's not bad advice,  if he can'T get it working properly a clean install will solve all problems
<Gianpon> Pelo: is not that, if i try to update my packages errors comes out from everywhere
<mezquitale> !bot
<mezquitale> !ubottu
<Gianpon> Pelo: icons are missing, and more stuff
<Pelo> Gianpon, ok, what errors are we talking about
<ardian> Hi any Hamachi users here ? how do i know what's my IP in hamachi im running hamachi on ubuntu so its terminal based
<Balsaq> Gianpon maybe you slected the wrong counrty when you set up the keyboard?
<musikgoat> sam_sam: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<guntbert> Pelo: but please not as first measure without any investigation
<musikgoat> ardian: run hamachi list
<Gianpon> Balsaq: I suppose is not that, the arrows are gone, and these are equal everywhere
<jebblue> joshua__ I use 1 on multiple computers - have for years. i also have automated backups - multiple partitions were needed in the old old days, with backups, not needed any more IMO
<joshua__> campee: many vendors used to cell 4gb ram on machines with half a GB of video ram on motherboards that supported 4gb total and then blaimed it on a restriction of Windows x86 (which wasn't even true)
<Balsaq> guntbert thats what i did when i had trouble
<Pelo> Gianpon, how did you go about performing the upgrade ?
<guntbert> !wfm | Balsaq
<campee> joshua__: i have installed 64-bit operating systems on this hardware and have been able to see the full 5GB of RAM that is installed in the machine
<ubottu> Balsaq: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Gianpon> Pelo: onestly I was running 8.04 then i did some update yesterday
<ardian> musikgoat, its not showing my IP or ID nummber
<Balsaq> ok
<lafleur-> how to push out an user from my ubuntu?
<musikgoat> ardian: check ifconfig to see if you have a ham interface
<crawler> hello.  does anyone know how to play .mo3 files?  they are like .mod, .it, and .xm files.  chiptunes, basically
<ardian> hmm good idea
<Pelo> lafleur-, francais ?
<Gianpon> Pelo: finally after a freeze and some recovery I updated to karmic as suggested by the system itself (:p)
<Pelo> Gianpon, how did you perform this upgrade ?
<ardian> musikgoat,  yes it works thanks
<joshua__> and my problem, how should I clean up after a mistaken eqv of chown -R root /
<musikgoat> ardian: cool
<musikgoat> ardian: but if you are not joined to a group, your not going to get very far
<Gianpon> Pelo:  many ways, first the apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gianpon> Pelo: then the gui tool, that of the automatic update
<Pelo> Gianpon, ok  if you messed up the upgrade that badly , a clean install is your better solution, is your /home folder on a seperate partiton ?
<lafleur-> how to delete user from ubuntu
<joshua__> campee: hmmm
<`mOOse`> lafleur-: man deluser
<Gianpon> Pelo: yes, it is, but I'd like to do some backup first, and I'm short of external drive right now
<ardian> i know musikgoat  : )
<Gianpon> Pelo: Is there any "simple" way to try an autofix?
<joshua__> Pelo, it depends on how destructive you want to be
<jebblue> lafleur or system | admin | users and groups?
<Pelo> Gianpon, if your /home is on a seperate partitons  the easiet way is to clean install , and I can give you a set of commands that will allow you to restore all your installed progs in one command
<joshua__> you see if Gianpon boots from external media, removes everything but /home, and reinstalls it should have the same effect
<`mOOse`> that'll work too
<mka2> lafleur-: sudo userdel username
<joshua__> ever get the message apt-get is missing. you can install it by running apt-get install apt
<Gianpon> Pelo: that's because i had some tunes-up to some programs and so... I fear of losing something
<lafleur-> ipv6 on ubuntu?
<Gianpon> Pelo: anyway, how can i restore all in one command?
<ganymede> is there command that i can pipe a command to to get the output of my command into my X clipboard for pasting? e.g. cat "myfile" > copy-to-clipboard
<Pelo> Gianpon, all the users prog settings are save on the /home folder ,  if you do a clean instal , and give your same username and password , during the install,  when you first reboot you should findyourself in a desktop that looks exactly like the one before,  with the possible execption of a few apps that arenT, INSTALLED yet
<mka2> joshua__: your system is broken
<Dr_Willis> ganymede:  there are such commands.. but i dont recall their names
<Pelo> Gianpon,  you can duplicate your packages setup by using
<Pelo>  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Pelo> on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing
<Pelo> dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<FloodBot2> Pelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganymede> Dr_Willis, yeah, i sohuld have googled..."xclip"
<kymara> hi, is there any version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick which is written more clearly, perhaps one for 'dummies' ?
<oCean_> ganymede: also: xsel
<jebblue> you can also use Synaptic GUI to work with packages
<johannes_> Hello!
<Gianpon> Pelo: but I suppose that will restore my packages and not my app data. Am I wrong
<Gianpon> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> hold on , i'nm on the phone
<Gianpon> Pelo: ok
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  download iso. download unetbootin.. run unetbootin.. tell it the info.. make bootable usb drive...
<bronzii> anyone familiar with mathematica?
<sam_sam> :( i am as intelligent as the ubottu bot.. could not navigate to its code
<bastid_raZor> Gianpon: correct, that will install the packages only, the data you speak of is in your /home/gianpon  ..
<PrototypeX29A> mathematics is this thing with numbers and crosses and stuff, isn't it?
<kymara> Dr_Willis: thanks but i am no more confident
<johannes_> some one the can help me with an upgrading of my ubuntu?
<oCean_> sam_sam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  whatever then.. thers info at pendrivelinux.com also.
<lstarnes> sam_sam: try http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/files
<crawler> Does anyone know how to play tracker music (.mo3 .it .mod .xm) music in Ubuntu?
<kymara> Dr_Willis: i just want to install dual boot ubuntu on my netbook and it says i need to use the usb stck instructions
<sam_sam> i m there but cant find code.. can u give exact link ?
<johannes_> install vlc media player
<musikgoat> sam_sam: I already did https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<mka2> crawler, doesnt vlc or mplayer work?
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  make a bootable flash drive using unetbootin and the UNR or normal ubuntu iso file, and boot it. and use the installer.  It should resize the HD as needed and install.
<Gianpon> bastid_raZor: You're right, but i have some editing in config files, and something else...
<crawler> mka2: hmm... ill will try the vlc
<mka2> crawler, sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer ubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs
<bastid_raZor> Gianpon: you would need to manually save those that are not in your /home
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  thers alterantive guides for making a bootable flash drive at  the pendrivelinux.com site also. and other tutorials.
<crawler> mka2: i have it installd already..but it won't play .mo3 files :-(
<kymara> ok thanks Dr_Willis i will try reading those too before i start
<musikgoat> !bzr | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<bastid_raZor> Gianpon: and honestly, when upgrading to a different version it is best to just redo the configurations as some things depreciate and older config files contain things not needed
<Pelo> Gianpon, that set of command is to backup a list of the packages you have installed on your computer and then use that list to reinstall those packages ,  your application data,  your settings and your files are generaly saved to your /home/username folder,  so if you don'T delete/partition/format/overwrite your /home partiton all your data/settings/info/etc will be safe and available again once all the programs/packages/apps are reinstall
<Pelo> ed , as if you had never left
<crawler> mka2: in windows i was using XMPlay, but it does not work so well in wine
<Pelo> Gianpon, that is unless you tinkered with your comp in such a way that your data is saved somewhere else
<sam_sam> i am new here.. cant understand that >> !bzr | sam_sam
<mezquitale> sam_sam, I can show you how to download mixxx and compile the beta version so you can test it
<Gianpon> bastid_raZor: & Pelo: Thank you
<Pelo> Gianpon, good luck I'M leaving now , I have t go run a errand
<sam_sam> yeah plz mezquitable
<trism> sam_sam: you need to install bzr (sudo apt-get install bzr) and then download from the repo; bzr branch lp:ubuntu-bots
<musikgoat> sam_sam: that is an instruction to ubottu to give you info, read what ubottu replied
<Gianpon> Pelo: Thaks, bye
<schme> hey #ubuntu. How do I boot my ubuntu in normal console?
<adalal> schme: u mean, boot to a commandline?
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  in the time weve been chatting - i could of used Unetbootin and an iso file and made  a bootable pendrive  by now. :) unetbootin is rather straight forward in its ussage. It can even download the iso files if you want it to
<sam_sam> oh thanks guys
<ProfessorBacon> hey folks.  on my laptop (thinkpad r60) i've noticed considerable issues with staying connected with my wireless network.  i don't have this issue in windows.  can i tweek the wifi driver settings somehow?
<schme> adalal: Yes.
<schme> adalal: Without X starting up.
<musikgoat> mmm bacon, /me goes to munch
<ProfessorBacon> :D
<kymara> Dr_Willis: i dont' want to ruin my new netbook. i dont' particularly like windows but i might as well make a dual boot system since it came with it. so i am being cautious.
<adalal> schme: on the login screen, or whenever, hit alt-ctrl-f1 .. login there, and stop the gdm service using 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<adalal> schme: and then unload the gdm service from starting up in the future
<goose> what's the best file compression for an ISO file? tar.bz2?
<schme> adalal: I see. thanks. I really just want it for the one time.  But somehow it seems M-C-F1 is not working for me here.
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  you could use some live cd and make a image/backup of the whole netbook hard drive if you wanted to. My netbook -  had a 'restore' partiion i could boot to completely restore it to its initial state. I leave it on.
<`mOOse`> goose: best?
<mezquitale> kymara, for a fault proof way do it the way I did it, first install ubuntu netbook remix on a flash drive, then boot up into the flash drive and use gparted to partition your hard drive, you have to be very cautious since some of these manufacturers do something evil in your hard drive by creating more than one primary partition
<goose> `mOOse`: for space saving. or is it not worth it?
<schme> oh wait now it worked.
<adalal> schme: m-c-f1?
<Dr_Willis> kymara:  you could run linux totally from athe flash/pen drive and not even install it. It will work very well that way
<`mOOse`> oh sure it is - iso's can be compressed - use rar if available
<schme> adalal: Meta-Control-F1 to switch to console.
<adalal> schme: what keyboard to u have?
<schme> ok. here's a new one. I do echo -e "\a" yet I get no beep. How do I get this working?
<schme> adalal: normal qwerty.
<musikgoat> schme: alt+ctrl+f1
<adalal> schme: do you have an alt-key?
<schme> adalal: I have no alt-key mapped anywhere. This doesn't matter no more. I'm at the console.
<Dr_Willis> schme:  the system beeps  are basically disabled. since  the pcspkr module is blacklisted.  There may be some ways to reactivate it - dependion on what you are doing
<Dr_Willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-23 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<adalal> schme: ok
<schme> Dr_Willis: hmm ok. I will look at that.
<Taejo> I use CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor, but it doesn't seem to remember my settings between when I restart the computer. Is there a way to make it always use "On-demand"?
<schme> What a strange thing to blacklist.
<Dr_Willis> schme:  not strange at all
<pspfreak> how do I set up midi on my SoundX SMI-1450?
<macman_> guys i have a question .. im about to get my battery back from dell (new battery) what does ubuntu have (application) that will save me battery power
<Out_Cold> sys beeps after boot are freaking annoying
<macman_> isn't there a jaunty channel ?
 * Dr_Willis gets out the wirecutters and does a speaker-dectomy
<schme> Dr_Willis: I'm confused to that thing there you !info'd.
<Gianpon> Is there an automated procedure to make a clean install and save the home directory?
<Dr_Willis> schme:  thats a fancy 'beeper' tool - i use it for example on my headless servers.. when its booted up i make rc.local play a little beepy tune. Or you can use it in scripts
<schme> Dr_Willis: It's not really beeping for me.
<Out_Cold> schme, i think 'beep' is an available package to install
<Dr_Willis> schme:  because the pcspkr is blacklisted
<schme> Dr_Willis: Ok. which means?
<Dr_Willis> schme:  the pc speaker device is disabled.
<schme> Dr_Willis: How do I enable it?
<Dr_Willis> load the module :) then try the beep command
<luizpaulo> ola
<pspfreak> Can someone help me with my usb midi device/
<luizpaulo> alguem pode me ajudar
<mezquitale> !ubottu > mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale, please see my private message
<schme> Dr_Willis: Ok. How do I do that?
<luizpaulo> alguem pode me ajudar
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, did you plug in the device?
<Dr_Willis> schme:  sudo modprobe pcspkr
<pspfreak> yes
<pspfreak> outcold
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist  | schme
<ubottu> schme: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<luizpaulo> alguem pode me ajudar minha placa de videos nao funciona
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, and does ubuntu recognize it?
<pspfreak>  i dont know, how can I check?
<schme> Dr_Willis: ah thanks.
<microhaxo> If i save a script to /etc/rc.local does that mean it will be ran every startup?
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, try lsusb in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> microhaxo:  at BOOT up.. befor user logs in
<microhaxo> Good, its power savings stuff.
<penguinman> Heya
<pspfreak> no it is not seeing
<pspfreak> it
<microhaxo> i have laptop mode enabled, should i disable it and let this script take over instead?
<schme> Now how do I get this bell to bell for me in X with the echo -e "\a" ?
<penguinman> I am trying to upgrade my mother's ubuntu 8.10 to karmic and cups is not starting at boot
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, does ubuntu support the device??
<penguinman> it's christmas time... mom's upgrade time :)
<Out_Cold> !hardware > pspfreak
<ubottu> pspfreak, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> schme:  i just use  the beep command in my scripts, theres also other ways that consiole beeping can be disabled.
<crawler> Gianpon: i'm curious about this too.  is your /home directory on it's own partition?
<penguinman> So cups does not start at boot, if I start it manually the printer works, but I don't understand upstart at all, can someone help me debug the problem?
<schme> Dr_Willis: I'm not so interested in disabling it.
<schme> Is there some way to install an older X than what this koala provided me with?
<Dr_Willis> schme:  im, saying there are ways it may allready be disabled...
<schme> Dr_Willis: Well no. It's enabled. It's a bug in recent X.
<pspfreak> Outcoldi dont know even see midi on the page
<Dr_Willis> schme:  err. the system speaker/beep from what i know - is not related to X.
<jebblue> penguinman did you upgrade to 9.04 first? i think that's recommended, anyway, check system | admin | log file viewer for any cups error messages
<penguinman> jebblue, I reinstalled from scratch
<Dr_Willis> Gnome/kde/other desktops/wms alsy may have their own 'alert'  stuff.
<schme> Dr_Willis: It is not. But outputting ascii bell while in X is very much related to X.
<adalal> is there a way to grant the cpu frequency applet permission to allow change without inserting the sudo pw?
<crawler> penguinman: what command do you use to start cups manually?
<schme> Dr_Willis: and a bug in recent X makes it not work.
<penguinman> crawler, /etc/init.d/cups start
<Dr_Willis> schme:  if you say so.. some would call that a feature
<schme> Dr_Willis: I was hoping ubuntu had an older X where it *did* work.
<schme> Dr_Willis: They're pretty delusional if they call it a feature.
<penguinman> crawler, and if I do "/etc/init.d/cups status" it says not running (before I start it, obviously)
<crawler> penguinman: have you tried adding command that to your startup applications?
<pspfreak> out_cold, I don't see midi even on the page. What would it be calleed?
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  use sudo service cups status/start/restart
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, what is the model??
<penguinman> Dr_willis of course I do that from a root shell
<penguinman> but crawler, isn't cups supposed to be running?
<microhaxo> I added a script to rc.local to do power savings but according to powertop it isnt executing the commands?
<penguinman> Dr_willis the problem is that cups is NOT running at boot, so the printer does not work by default
<pspfreak> Out_cold SoundX SMI-1450
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  with the move to 9.10 - many services are useing upstart. So i suggest starting to use the service command, and not using the init.d/stuff
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  that is weird..   You could alsays kick it in the head with 'service cups restart' in rc.local perhaps.
<penguinman> Dr_willis how can I check that in the current upstart config cups SHOULD start?
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  check /etc/init
<stedy> sombody that know pbuilder and could explain how i could fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/347162/
<Gianpon> crawler: sorry for delay, yes it should be
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, no file named cups there
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  i dont see a cups .conf in there. so it may still be using the old sysv init files.. but that could change in the next release
<Gianpon> crawler: how can I check that?
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, but if I give the command "runlevel" it says "undefined"
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  theres one upstart service that handles the starting of the sysv scripts in /etc/rc2.d
<penguinman> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  runlevels are basically meaningless now a days in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, there's an S50cups there
<PlasmaSheep> I cannot properly suspend or hibernate my dell laptop with karmic.
<dupondje> is there a ppa for Thunderbird 3.0 ?
<pete83> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  you may want to move it to like.. s97cups to make it start later in the process
<pspfreak> out_cold StartX SMI-1450
<dupondje> mozilla-daily is to up to date imo, as its a new package every day
<kbrooks> Hello everyone
<jebblue> penguinman any errors (you can use Find) in system | admin | log file viewer or grep /var/log/messages in a terminal for cups - you can install "bum" to make sure cups is set to start at boot -  i  guess i thought you were saying that running /etc/init.d/cups start was also failing?
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  or just start it from the rc.local - it may be theres some sort of other issue thats making cups fail to start.
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, but do you suggest that for a reason e.g. maybe it NEEDS to start later?
<todd1> when I update, add, or remove programs I get this error " nfs-kernel-server".  Can anyone help?
<crawler> Gianpon: df -h
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  if for example networking is slow ti get going.. cups may be fauiling to start
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, maybe thinking about that
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  this is one of the reasons for the move to Upstart.
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, i'm not seeing anything linking that sound board to ubuntu yet... you may need to find a linux driver, possibly contacting the manufacturer and asking them for help?
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, I don't have an "/etc/network/interfaces" file
<pspfreak> ok
<penguinman> that I had to delete because I had used pon/poff to configure the ADSL connection because of a network-manager bug
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  i dont een know what files config the networking these days.
<pspfreak> out_cold Thanks
 * geoperry offers a toast towards systems friendly to casual users: may be "awakeners" for often-used resources such as cups: smaller & quicker to start at boot, so that the system would recognise requests for such as printing by installing appropriate resource
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, can you check if you have a /etc/network/interfaces file? (and tell me if you used pppoeconf or something similar?)
<microhaxo> Where can i put this code  (echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy  so that it executes if i am on battery and NOT on AC ?
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  my interfaces file is rather basic.
<penguinman> but you have one! :) aha
<brianherman> did you guys know that if you install ubuntu from netinst(minimal install it installs kernel-ng which boots up in 5 sec?
<Gianpon> crawler: that's the output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d19cc9a6b
<pspfreak> out_cold: that is ok. I would of sat in muse trying to figure it out for hours
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, probably that's the point, can you paste me the default file on the pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:  it has 2 lines.. (which follow)
<Dr_Willis> auto lo
<Dr_Willis> iface lo inet loopback
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, thanks
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, probably lo is started later by networkmanager but should be started earlier for cups
<PlasmaSheep> I cannot properly suspend or hibernate my dell laptop with karmic.
<Out_Cold> pspfreak, best bet is emailing or foruming with the specific manufacturer.. find a linux driver then come back and see what we can help with
<Gianpon> crawler: so I suppose they are on different partitions
<crawler> Gianpon: that's good that /home has it's own partition.  i'm going to be moving mine to a separate one soon.
 * penguinman reboots
<crawler> Gianpon: so you want an automated way to reinstall ubuntu?  that i don't know how to do
<macman_> so i did a successfull upgrade to 9.10 and now i just want to see once it reboots will it work 0_o
<Gianpon> crawler: not really, I searching an external drive to backup, after I'll just try
<Gianpon> crawler: but now it's pizza time, thank you. See you soon, I hope
<crawler> gk, bye
<jnyknx> heyhey
<macman_> wow 9.10 looks pretty
<jnyknx> could someone answer a question for me please?
<ardchoille> macman_: Wait until you see 11.04 :)
<crawler> !ask | jnyknx
<ubottu> jnyknx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<`mOOse`> yellow
<macman_> nice .. question ... i just did a fresh install of 9.10 .. i want to start right away on getting stuff done .. do i still apt-get unbun-restricstions ?
<macman_> is everything mostlly the same ?
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, bingo, it was the interfaces file :) Your hint about networking was the right one
<penguinman> bye all
<ardchoille> macman_: there were some changes in 9.10 but easy to get used to
<bastid_raZor> macman_: yes, nearly all is the same. ubuntu-restricted-extras still does most.. and medibuntu will help too
<todd1> when I update, add, or remove programs I get this error " nfs-kernel-server".  Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  i always install ubuntu-restricted-extras first thing. :)
<jnyknx> im installing the wine em thru spm and its wanting to remove 154 pkgs, is this normal?
<macman_> ok Dr_Willis second thing is that i want to keep everything up to date so im not out of the loop .. do i just do a apt-get update ?
<jebblue> gj Dr_Willis
<Out_Cold> macman_, and apt-get upgrade
<velcroshooz> running xubuntu 9.10, screenlets refuse to remember position or size on restart .. any help?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  update, then upgrade
<macman_> ok xool
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  about once a week :) there are the messages also about updates.
<macman_> cool*
<macman_> oh ok
<jnyknx> im relatively new to ubuntu, and im concerned.. any idea would be appreciated
<macman_> are there any battery applications that can save my laptop battery power ?
<Dr_Willis> jnyknx:  through 'spm' ?  whats spm?
<Dr_Willis> wine em - different from 'wine' ?
<jnyknx> sry, the package manager
<jnyknx> no, just wine
<Dr_Willis> jnyknx:  whats it wanting to remove anyway? sure its not wanting to update stuff?
<stedy> sombody that know pbuilder and could explain how i could fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/347162/
<wilhart> ok how did i remove ushare from /etc/init/.d so it doesnt start in bootup ?
<jnyknx> no, its trying to remove things like bluetooth, gnome sys tools, ect
<PlasmaSheep> I cannot properly suspend or hibernate my dell laptop with karmic.
<Dr_Willis> jnyknx:  thats weird..  try it from the command line.  be sure to update/upgrade also.
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone ere know if the portable book-readers allow reading regular PDF files?
<luizpaulo_> ALGUEM PODE M,E AJUDAR
<Dr_Willis> jnyknx:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<PlasmaSheep> DavidJHeinrich: does this look like #ebookreader ?
<Dr_Willis> DavidJHeinrich:  i recall seeing in some reviews that some of them do
<jnyknx> i have, get the same thing
<ardchoille> !es | luizpaulo_
<ubottu> luizpaulo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kbrooks> I'd like to speed up Ubuntu. Do you have any tips
<Out_Cold> has anyone here had troubles with uck not recognizing a ubuntu iso??
<jebblue> wilhart you can install "bum" to control which services should start up at least in 9.10
<ardchoille> jnyknx: Have you added any 3rd party sources?
<sony> does anyone know where w3m saves downloaded files and where i can watch the download progress?
<pete83> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<crawler> kbrooks: have you tried xubuntu?  it's much faster
<wolter> is it dangerous to overclock a video card? Also, how do I installl nvidia's 195 driver?
<wolter> through repository
<kbrooks> crawler, I don't need xubuntu.
<velcroshooz> what do i have to chmod a dir in /media/ to give rw to a user? 775?
<airtonix> wolter, unless something changed in the last two months i don't think the 195 driver is avail via apt
<wilhart> jebblue: should i use as root or name?
<jnyknx> i had a prob with winff, it was causings errors in update, but i added the repository and it seemed to fix it
<wolter> airtonix, oh too bad.. I just see new and new drivers get released by nvidia and ubuntu doesn't adapt them
<Out_Cold> airtonix, it's not
<jnyknx> other than that, i dont believe so, nno 3rd partys
<DavidJHeinrich> Dr_Willis: Thank you
<airtonix> wolter, there is no need. its a rather simple operation to install them
<todd1> PlasmaSheep, me too.  Hibernate doesn't wake up.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1501.  Not sure what to do?
<jebblue> wilhart err what bum? with sudo crdentials
<ardchoille> !root | wilhart: user  you system as user, never log into the root account, sudo is all you need
<ubottu> wilhart: user  you system as user, never log into the root account, sudo is all you need: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PlasmaSheep> todd1: I can't even get into hibernate. The screen never turns off.
<Dr_Willis> DavidJHeinrich:  for the $200+ pricetag those things better give you a foot massage also.. :)
<wilhart> jebblue: yea
<airtonix> todd1, how much memory does the laptop have, and how big did you make your swap drive  ?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: hehe
<chazco> Hi... how can I record sound from another application?
<wolter> airtonix, i always screw up my stuff with them
<airtonix> wolter, what nvida card do you have ?
<wolter> airtonix, 8600m GT
<jebblue> wilhart bum is a gui utility
<wilhart> jebblue: it doesnt start :(
<wilhart> jebblue: do i need to be in gnome ?
<jebblue> wilhart yep AFAIK
<`mOOse`> PlasmaSheep, todd1, add me to the list of dell users (600m) that can't hibernate
<macman_> guys
<macman_> isnt' there a source i need to add to my sources.list so i can get libdvdcss libdvdread etc ..
<lstarnes> !medibuntu | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bastid_raZor> lstarnes: beat me too it
<airtonix> `mOOse`, PlasmaSheep screen doesn't turn off ? or it automatically comes out of hibernation ?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  medibuntu repos
<bastid_raZor>  -o
<`mOOse`> it hibernates, but then hoses when it re-starts
<PlasmaSheep> airstrike: When  I try to hibernate/suspend, everything goes smoothely, but the screen doesn't turn off. The computer is completely silent though.
<airtonix> `mOOse`, have you enxured your swap drive is at least 1.5 times larger than your physical memory ?
<`mOOse`> is there an actual list of every repository for ubuntu?
<todd1> airtonix, how do I see my swap drive?
<`mOOse`> airtonix: this is a persistent flashdrive install of karmic - so I have a casper-rw
<PlasmaSheep> airtonix: my swap drive is 2x larger.
<`mOOse`> no swap
<jnyknx> any ideas? its aslo wanting to remove things like the ubuntu desktop, linux sound base, ect. i obviously dont want to remove these
<airtonix> todd1, usually it will get listed along with the other partitions by using fdisk -l
<`mOOse`> 3 gig rw
<airtonix> PlasmaSheep, have you investigated dmesg immediatly after a hibernation failure ?
<microhaxo> How do i make a script run at boot for power saving options that requires root to be able to execute correctly?
<`mOOse`> jnyknx: I dunno if I'd continue if it were me ;-)
<airtonix> `mOOse`, hibernation relies on a swap partition to image your physical memory into...
<jnyknx> no, of couse not
<`mOOse`> airtonix: aha! that would make sense!
<airtonix> `mOOse`, or a swap file.
<jnyknx> ..this seems to be happening with every package i try to install
<ardchoille> jnyknx: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list? I can try and help with this.
<wolter> anyway, is it dangerous to overclock a gpu?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | jnyknx
<ubottu> jnyknx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<todd1> airtonix, I'm not seeing a swap file
<airtonix> `mOOse`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<marco> list
<marco> \list
<marco> ciao
<jnyknx> ok. thank u, ho
<airtonix> todd1, sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> microhaxo: /etc/rc.local
<Slyone> He guys, I have an intel graphiccard and somehow it doesnt support 3d graphics, what to do???
<blz> I have a 3rd gen ipod nano that used to work fine in pretty much any music manager... it now mounts perfectly but is not recognized by any music manager other than Rhythmbox (which I do not want to use)... I tried issuing the "nautilus -q" fix in the terminal... any advice?
<marco> ciao
<marco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<`mOOse`> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> todd1, you should get something like : http://pastebin.com/f44e9fb69
<`mOOse`> is there an actual list of every repository for ubuntu guys?
<marco> \list
<airtonix> `mOOse`, no
<blz> 'm00se'  no
<airtonix> !list | marco
<ubottu> marco: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<`mOOse`> k thx
<blz> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<microhaxo> erUSUL: I put the script in that file and it didnt execute
<marco> !ipod
<microhaxo> powertop still suggests to enable sata alpm link power management
<marco> \list
<ardchoille> marco: What are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> microhaxo: did you used the whole path when calling the script?
<crawler> blz have you tried banshee?
<microhaxo> I just pasted in the script into the rc.local
<blz> crawler:  yes.  I tried banshee, amarok, songbird
<bastid_raZor> microhaxo: you just need the the /full/path/to/script in there. not the script itself
<microhaxo> Oh
<wilhart> is there a simular program like bum ?
<wilhart> to kde
<microhaxo> ok
<todd1> airtonix, this is what I have http://pastebin.com/m3cf1834
<kraitos> i'm trying to get an animated wallpaper can anyone help?
<pspfreak> hey guys, my headset stoped working, and now I have no audio, how can I get audio to go back through the headset?
<macman_> so i have a quadro fx 3500 right ..  i need  nvidia-glx-180
<jillsmitt_> cant find remasteros in ubuntu repository
<jebblue> blz you need a music player try Exaile works great and has an equalizer
<macman_> im in hardware drivers and i don't see 180 i see 173 / 185 .. what should i do ?
<freeksh0w86> blz, in gtkpod you have to find the configuration window for setting up iPod info and THEN using Load Ipod
<samih> hello, can anyone help me to install realtek sound driver
<airtonix> todd1, notice the word "swap" ...
<blz> freeksh0w86:  i'm not using gtkpod
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | jillsmitt_
<erUSUL> microhaxo: paste the entirre rc.local file in pastebin please
<ubottu> jillsmitt_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<blz> jebblue:  i'll try it, but unfortunately I have gathered that this is an issue with HAL being phased out...
<todd1> airtonix, I see the "swap", is that enough memory -- can't tell the total amount 1.5X?
<blz> so i'd be surprised if that fixed anything
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  animated as in changes every 10 min? or like a videooutput?
<nitzud> seeking wireless help on Dell a90 netbook running ubuntu 8.04
<jebblue> blz oh thought you were looking for a music player nm
<freeksh0w86> blz, i couldn't get a 4th gen nano to recognize in anything but gtkpod or rhythmbox. gtkpod was the only one capable of writing usable data.
<microhaxo> so erUSUL: like this?   exec /home/power_save      ?
<jnyknx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e3b4092
<Slyone> He guys, I have an intel graphiccard and somehow it doesnt support 3d graphics, what to do???
<ardchoille> !wireless | nitzud
<ubottu> nitzud: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> samih: « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic »
<macman_> im in hardware drivers and i don't see 180 i see 173 / 185 .. what should i do ? .. i did an apt-get nvidia .. i see a nvidia-glx-180 and a nvidia-glx-180dev .. do i install both the dev and the regular one or just the dev ?
<nitzud> !wireless
<Guest37075> ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 how can i fix this problem
<Dr_Willis> !intel | Slyone
<ubottu> Slyone: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<blz> freeksh0w86:  hmm it was working on songbird before.  my understanding is that this is some sort of issue with HAL being phased out in Karmic
<Dr_Willis> Slyone:  there may be info on 9.10 at that url also.
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: well i want it to be a video output, but if i could get like some cool looking red pulsing look that would be awsome?
<jebblue> Slyone try installing the binary restricted driver if one exists
<airtonix> todd1, notice the first coloumn it has "/dev/sda5"
<Slyone> jebblue, how to do this?
<erUSUL> microhaxo: paste the entire rc.local file in pastebin please (and or /home/power_save )
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  if you wanted to blow your sustem resources and have a video player on the background, and  borderless.. thats possible i imagine.. but why bother.
<jebblue> Slyone system | admin | hardware drivers
<freeksh0w86> blz, i don't know of HAL being phased out in 9.10... automount of the device works everytime whereas in PCLinuxOS it seems to stop working after 2 mounts. I couldn't get songbird and the ipod addon working in 9.10 myself
<airtonix> todd1, gah you can run gpartd to see the size i believe
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: good point
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  i belive vlc/mplayer might ahve plugins to do that :)
<Slyone> jebblue, there arent any drivers
<microhaxo> erUSUL, the rc.local is completely Empty, but i'll paste the power_saver
<Guest37075> ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 does someone fix this bug
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: how do i get it so i can change images every 10min like you said?
<freeksh0w86> blz, you might check the Javascript error console of songbird when mounting the iPod. i looked at mine and got errors about failing to load some library *.so files
<Dr_Willis> Guest37075:  write a clearer question.
<facotum> i still have issues with it, so I guess not
<samih> erUSUL thanks, I'm trying it
<airtonix> todd1, i mean "palimpsest"
<blz> freeksh0w86:  hmm that's a good idea.  how do you get to said console?
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  theres dozens of wallpaper changer tools/scripts.. or gnome now has  wallpaper 'sets' that can change based on time/date from a xml file.
<facotum> he's wondering if there as a fix for the ttf installer, there have been a lot of bugs filed
<freeksh0w86> i can't remember the exact tooltip, i think it's under Tools > error console or something like that
<facotum> i still have issues with it, but havent bothered with it yet
<macman_> Dr_Willis: you mind helping me with that ? hardware drivers wants me to install my nvidia card .. it has 173 (recommended) 185 (recommended) .. i did an apt-cache search for nvidia-glx-180 and i have an option for the dev or just the regular 180 .. witch should i install
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: how do i set that up then?
<Guest37075> thank you after update my ubuntu everytime i do a update at the end is telling me ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 is not able to install i check and am not the only one i just want to know the way to fix that
<airtonix> facotum, ttf installer? i just put my fonts in ~/.fonts
<nitzud> is there a default root pwd on ubuntu 8.04
<facotum> I on the otherhand have one for you. I'm in laptop land now. Any suggestions throttling and what have you for the desktop?
<facotum> airtonix: same here
<ardchoille> !root | nitzud
<ubottu> nitzud: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<airtonix> facotum, throttling ? cpu or network  ?
<saica> hello! I need help with a recurring initramfs problem.
<nitzud> some wireless troubleshooting commands now working i.e. lshw
<facotum> airtonix: cpu
<airtonix> facotum, have you tried the gnome applet
<facotum> 64 dual
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  http://www.webupd8.org/  has some tools to do that.. one downlaods/changes over 300+ national geographic wallpapers.
<blz> freeksh0w86:  i don't see any errors... so it looks like it's a problem with karmic, not so much the music manager...
<sb51g> hallo
<jnyknx> ardchoille, did u get tht?
<sb51g> kann nr deutsch
<airtonix> !info powernowd | facotum
<ubottu> facotum: powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ardchoille> jnyknx: I need the url
<guntbert> !de | sb51g
<ubottu> sb51g: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jnyknx> ........http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e3b4092
<Guest37075> how to fix bug 431217 ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: again thank you for the great help you have help me today and the past.
<facotum> coolbeans
<freeksh0w86> blz, how did you install songbird in 9.10?
<blz> freeksh0w86:  from the getdeb repo
<freeksh0w86> ah
<microhaxo> erUSUL: http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=1596
<freeksh0w86> i just downloaded the tarball and ran it locally. it didn't seem to come with iPod addon so i had to find it and download it
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  moast of what i learn/know lately is comming from rss feeds of sites like that one and many other Ubuntu-tips sites :)
<airtonix> facotum, you should also have a gnome-applet you can add to your panel that does something similar
<nitzud> lshw -C network (returns command not found)
<blz> freeksh0w86:  yes the ipod support addon is installed
<ardchoille> jnyknx: The reason  you had trouble with winff is because you used sources meant for intrepid on your dapper system. It's not good to mix sources like that
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  use that sites search box and look for 'wallpaper changers'
<lgc> Why does Xorg hog my CPU? Is this normal?
<facotum> airtonix: thanks, appreciate it
<saica> Anybody have any idea why or how Ubuntu *removes* dmraid (and or various other kernel modules) from my initramfs every other time I upgrade?
<jnyknx> word
<ardchoille> jnyknx: You need to stick with dapper sources if you're running a dapper system.
<lstarnes> saica: how are you adding them to the initramfs?
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: how do you set up the rss to get learn/know hows ?
<saica> & what I can do about it?
<Slyone> whats the best OS for netbook with intel graphiccards???
<therock_> Slyone: EeeBuntu
<ardchoille> jnyknx: I'd recommend disabling the backports sources and do: sudo apt-get update
<schme> Slyone: Whichever one has the apps you need.
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  hit the little feed button in the address bar. and add them to whatever feed reader you like. Ive been using 'feedly' firefox extension lately
<Slyone> therock_, but i have an acer aspire one, not an eee
<saica> lstarnes: they should be loaded automatically upon installation (so long as dpkg handles the initramfs-hooks properly)
<therock_> Slyone: you can't go wrong with EeeBuntu, it has everything preconfigured for you
<jnyknx> thank you friend, ill give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  or add the feed bookmark so the bookmarks menu updates in firefox. :)
<lstarnes> saica: I was asking how you were adding dmraid to the initramfs
<ardchoille> jnyknx: Then see what happens with your install. Don't forget to remove that winff and any other non-dapper sources
<therock_> Slyone: it should work either way i guess, since those netbooks are basically the same.
<macman_> strange i just install nvidia-glx-180 for nvidia .. i openedup nvidia-settngs and it said i wasn't using the driver
<nitzud> is there a premission issue that would prevent IP address assignment, once connected to a wireless network?
<stevecoh1> I find that Firefox 3.5 will not exit cleanly from Ubuntu 9.10.  Frequently I must kill the process manually.  If I don't, I can't restart it.  Has anyone else expereienced this?
<erUSUL> microhaxo: yes; sorry
<Slyone> what about suse? is the 3d performance better than in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> stevecoh1: I've had similar issues in another distribution
<`mOOse`> ok, I'm panicking....I think that backport installed the new kernel on my flashdrive install (not good - it kills the OS)
<lgc> stevecoh1, I can exit normally.
<stevecoh1> lstarnes - interesting.  Do you have any workaround?
<erUSUL> microhaxo: and where did you set on_ac_power ?
<`mOOse`> how do you revert back to a previous version?
<lstarnes> stevecoh1: I couldn't find one
<`mOOse`> can I just uninstall it?
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: got a question how do you add that 'feedly' to the rss feed?
<lstarnes> stevecoh1: I think it's a bug in firefox
<microhaxo> Never touched that, i assumed that it is built in.
<stevecoh1> Yeah - my workaround is system monitor.
<stevecoh1> or ps and kill
<lstarnes> stevecoh1: but it seems that the daily build of firefox 3.5 that I have in ubuntu 8.04 doesn't have that issue
<jebblue> stevecoh1 works fine here multiple machines with 9.10 - maybe it's a plugin you installed?
<microhaxo> erUSULL: this is the page i went off of: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729644&page=1
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: or is there some extencion i have to add?
<stevecoh1> that is possible.
<erUSUL> microhaxo: also check that the path is ok. maybe is /home/yourusername/power_save. rc.local has to have execution permissions and the exec has to be before the exit 0 in rc.local
<raj> hi
<stevecoh1> There is one plugin I once installed, never use, and probably should get rid of.
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  its a firefox exension ive been trying out. gives you a nice feed/rss/news homepage. :) and other things
<lgc> stevecoh1, you might use "pkill firefox" for a more elegant option. Otherwise, you might find the #firefox channel useful.
<microhaxo> erUSULL: my rc.local is BLANK, there is nothing in it.
<`mOOse`> I use Brief and I love it (FF addon)
<saica> lstarnes: i have tried editing various configuration files manually, such as specifing dm-raid4-5 in modules.conf, but that isn't really relevant. I even compiled and installed the patched dmraid to specifically solve this problem (it fixes a mistake in initramfs-hooks). Whenever I upgrade or install packages that requrie an "update-initramfs" (which is done automatically by dpkg) dmraid and/or other modules seem to be unloaded from the 
<lgc> stevecoh1, "pkill -KILL firefox", I mean.
<erUSUL> microhaxo: !?
<raj> my monitor is not being detected
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis: I'm in trouble!
<`mOOse`> help!
<`mOOse`> that backport installed the new kernel on my flashdrive install (not good - it kills the OS)
<microhaxo> erUSULL: yea, just a white empty thing.
<`mOOse`> how do you revert back to a previous version?
<`mOOse`> can I just uninstall it?
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: how do i get it ? i mean do i install directly from firefox or download center?
<lstarnes> saica: what about /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<lstarnes> `mOOse`: it should keep the old versions installed too
<saica> lstarnes: I'll take a look... it's going to take me a while to reboot from livecd and chroot into the system... brb.
<macman_> does totem just suck or does it just not like my dvd .. i have installed all librarys
<{g}> Hey People! I have a file called "-2ansync.html" and want to remove it. But How?
<{g}> When I do "rm -2ansync.html" I get "rm: invalid option -- 2"
<Alacard> kraitos, have you attempted to install firefox directly from their website?
<lstarnes> {g}: rm -- -2ansync.html
<`mOOse`> lstarnes: if I reboot it will lock this install tighter n a frogs butt...so I have to revert back to the 2.6.31.14 that I WAS using or...
<{g}> rm ./-2ansync.html worked :)
<lstarnes> {g}: or that
<lstarnes> `mOOse`: check /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see if kept the old kernels
<kraitos> alacard, i have firefox
<raj> this OS is unable to detect my monitor
<saica> macman_: define "all librarys"
<`mOOse`> ok
<ardchoille> macman_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<kraitos> alacard, it came preinstallled on ubuntu like every version of ubuntu
<jnyknx> ardchoille: im still getting 154 pkgs marked for removal
<raj> i now have only one resolution
<raj> that  is 800*600
<stevecoh1> Does anyone know what "Ubuntu Firefox Extensions 0.8" is?  That is not the plugin I suspected but I didn't even know it was there.  What does it do and is it necessary?
<macman_> i have installed libdvdcss via medibuntu
<macman_> etc ..
<macman_> it plays in vlc not totem or mplayer
<ardchoille> macman_: Ah, ok
<blz> anybody know why music managers may be failing to detect my mounted ipod?  I've heard it could be a HAL issue (i'm on 9.10), but I'm not sure how to fix it
<stevecoh1> does firefox log errors somewhere so I might get a better handle on what the problem is?
<strange> ipod touch?
<ardchoille> jnyknx: Not sure what to do about that. It could be a problem stemming from having intrepid sources.
<blz> strange:  3rd gen nano
<macman_> ardchoille: any ideas on ho to fix .. vlc works fine
<saica> macman_: are you sure the dvd an your drive are the same region?
<strange> dunno then
<strange> i know the touch doesnt work :)
<ardchoille> macman_: I'd just use vlc, never liked totem
<microhaxo> erUSULL: can i just replace the etc/rc.local with the one in init.d ?
<ardchoille> in fact I uninstalled it
<WatchMan> Using Karmic, I have problems streaming videos fullscreen... hardware drivers updated
<microhaxo> they are the same right?
<macman_> ok
<macman_> ardchoille: and this won't have any effect on my ripping movies etc ..
<ardchoille> MacGyverNL: no
<ardchoille> macman_: no
<macman_> lol
<ardchoille> MacGyverNL: sorry, tab completion bit me
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: okay i install feedly now how do i get it were i get the feeds that you get?
<WatchMan> Using Karmic, I have problems streaming videos fullscreen... hardware drivers updated.. any tips?
<raj> hi guys
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents os a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel?
<raj> i have a query
<`mOOse`> dang...
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  the sites have rss icons you click on and tell them to use feedly
<macman_> ardchoille: i want to change the dvd insert menu .. basically when you insert a dvd totem tries to come up .. i looked in the system > prefered applications  .. nothing seems to work
<raj> on screen resolution'
<wowoto_> Threetimes, gedit
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: what site do you use?
<Dr_Willis> kraitos: several dozen
<`mOOse`> lstarnes: I now have a config-2.6.31-14-generic and a config-2.6.31-16-generic file in my /boot folder
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  check delicious.com/dr_willis under my rss tags
<Threetimes> wowoto_: I know how to manually read the file, but I want the current song as a gnome applet
<ardchoille> macman_: open nautilus, click Edit > Preferences, go to the Media tab and make some changes
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: i'll check it out, thanks
<lstarnes> `mOOse`: but what about in menu.lst or grub.cfg?
<`mOOse`> they don't exist
<nanoguy> Anyone have a question?
<raj> mine is a 17 inch monitor but this OS gives me only 800*600(resolution), it works in windows but not in UBUNTU
<Dr_Willis> kraitos:  some how i got my Delicious extension tio have the feeds in the menus aso. :) you can do that with firefox. so the new items show up in teh bookmarks.. some how..
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<bbrooks> does Evoluton work with Exchange 2007 now?
<lstarnes> `mOOse`: then how are you booting ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone here that has an "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN" and experiences random disconnects? The device is permanently down afterwards, reloading the iwlagn module doesn't help. If you experience this have you tried solving this with beta ucode? Any solutions?
<`mOOse`> this is a flashdrive with persistent casper-rw
<lstarnes> raj: edit your xorg.conf to add the new resolutions
<nanoguy> raj: I have the same problem
<lstarnes> `mOOse`: are you using the isolinux/syslinux bootloader?
<stevecoh1> Does anyone know what "Ubuntu Firefox Extensions 0.8" is?  That is not the plugin I suspected but I didn't even know it was there.  What does it do and is it necessary?
<stevecoh1> does firefox log errors somewhere so I might get a better handle on what the problem is?
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<`mOOse`> yes syslinux but I'm ignorant how it works
<saica> lstarnes: hm.. /etc/target/initramfs-tools is empty except for comments. no modules of any kind are specified there.
<lstarnes> stevecoh1: I think it might contain some ubuntu-specific functionality, like handling apt:// urls
<ardchoille> stevecoh1: that sounds like the ubufox extension: apt-cache show ubufox
<evilaim> Quick question: I have a Dedicated box, I want to add IRSSI so that ALL users can use it.  How would I go about doing that?
<nanoguy> 8-)
<lstarnes> saica: what about modules or modules.conf in that directory?
<stevecoh1> thanks lstarnes, so probably harmless, right?
<lstarnes> evilaim: how are you installing it?
<lstarnes> stevecoh1: most likely
<evilaim> Sudo apt-get install irssi
<ardchoille> evilaim: just install it normally with your package manager
<stevecoh1> so then is there a log I can look at?
<lstarnes> evilaim: the package maneger always installs things for all users
<evilaim> Can't open /dev/null: Permission denied
<evilaim> Segmentation fault
<evilaim> I get that error when I run it as a user
<ardchoille> stevecoh1: I don't of any logs for firefox
<lstarnes> evilaim: that is very strange
<evilaim> Very.
<guntbert> stevecoh1: you might get better answers in #firefox (or in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org)
<lstarnes> evilaim: what do you get from ls -l /dev/null?
<raj> <lstarnes>: Can u plz tell me how to make it work
<lstarnes> raj: no, sorry
<stevecoh1> ok, thanks, well I removed a couple of plugins, let's see if it works.
<lstarnes> raj: I am not good with xorg.conf
<saica> the line I added to /etc/modules is missing. dm-raid4-5 is not specified anymore.
<macman_> what is the best dvd rip app for ubuntu ? i hear k3b / k9copy .. that is about it any other ideas ?
<evilaim> lstarnes: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 May 14  2009 /dev/null
<lstarnes> saica: /etc/modules isn't used by initramfs
<lstarnes> saica: or at least I don't think it is
<lstarnes> saica: what about /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<lstarnes> evilaim: try sudo chmod og+rw /dev/null
<ssv1994> hello, what driver does ati radeon x1600 video card use for default?
<samih> erUSUL : no result, is there another step that I must do?
<evilaim> Worked, thanks.
<ardchoille> evilaim: here is mine on Jaunty:  crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-11-08 11:50 /dev/null
<quizme> how do i view a .hidden file using the Gnome file browser ?
<lstarnes> evilaim: you might need to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules
<Out_Cold> quizme, try alt + h
<ardchoille> quizme: ctrl+h
<lstarnes> quizme: ctrl+h (the file browser is called nautilus)
<Out_Cold> oh ctrl
<saica> lstarnes: as i said, nothings is specified at all in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules. shall I add something there? is there any way to protect this file from being overwritten with another blank?
<quizme> thank you!
<lstarnes> saica: that shouldn't be overwritten
<quizme> that worked!
<lstarnes> saica: yes, use that
<lstarnes> saica: it's what I use for my framebuffer modules
<saica> lstarnes: i know.
<domnukalu> hello, can drivers for Realtek audio be found? My sound doesn't want to start. (on KK)
<ssv1994> is fgrlx driver legal?
<ardchoille> quizme: you can make that permanent by going into the View tab in the options and setting "Show hidden and backup files"
<lstarnes> ssv1994: why wouldn't it be?
<raj> can someone plz help me change the screen resolution, its showing me only 800*600 in display options
<ssv1994> I just don't know
<quizme> ardchoille: thanks a lot!
<samih> domnukalu I've the same problem
<lstarnes> ssv1994: it's legal, or ubuntu wouldn't include it
<ssv1994> oh, you are wright
<samih> drivers exists in realtek website
<lstarnes> !fixres | raj
<ubottu> raj: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<samih> but I have difficulties in installing it
<WatchMan> Using Karmic, I have problems streaming videos fullscreen... hardware drivers updated.. any tips?
<WatchMan> videos lag when streamed fullscreen.. seems like drivers are updated.. what could it be?
<ssv1994> WatchMan: in ubuntu 10.04 all problems will be fixed
<saica> lstarnes: so i am not completely sure that my trouble is just the dmraid module. I'll get back to you after rebooting, but it may also be that udev isn't loading, or possibly no kernel modules are loaded whatsoever. Worse than that, after reading countless pages of forums, wikis, and even chatlogs in attempts to get my system booting again; every solution that succeeds is eventually thwarted.
<Supersaiyan_IV> WatchMan, are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<WatchMan> ssv1994, was that ironic?
<kraitos> Dr_Willis: is there a way were you can group all the feeds together?
<WatchMan> Supersaiyan_IV, no 32
<ssv1994> no, watchman, they really are doing something with video, I hope
<sime1> so
<macman_> im trying to enable dma for my drive i did a mount |egrep 'udf|iso9660' and it dosen't say /dev/hdc something i get a /dev/sr0 .. any ideas on how to fix ?
<WatchMan> ssv1994, you have the same problem? Do you know when its released
<Supersaiyan_IV> WatchMan, i see, if you said 64bit I would recommend the 64bit adobe flashplugin beta.
<erUSUL> microhaxo: sorry away from the keyboard for a while. the forum post explains how to add the scripts in the correct places via the "install" command at the end
<sime1> hey guys i have a problem with my network printer it seems i cant get it to connect to my ubuntu machine
<mataks> anyone familiar with deep freeze in windows? is there like deep freeze here in linux?
<macman_> ah i have an atapi drive
<macman_> i think i can fix this
<erUSUL> samih: no; sorry did not worked :|
<erUSUL> samih: you shouldn't use that driver.
<ssv1994> I have a radeon x1600 card and some guys told me, that in ubuntu 10.04 my problem will be solved
<Supersaiyan_IV> mataks, there are kernel panics, apart from that wortcase the gui can crash, but you can always fallback to CLI
<samih> erUsul : why?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mataks, gui can be restarted
<sime1> does anyone know how to setup a wireless printer to ubuntu
<Supersaiyan_IV> mataks, in this case gui can be either gnome or kde
<quizme> is there a way to right click and open up a terminal right in that directory?
<erUSUL> samih: is just a sanpshot of what the kernel already provides. probably out of date. the chances of it to work are dim
<mota_> hi I am new to linux what would you guys recommended I study in order to learn it proficiently ?
<sb51g> kann wer deutsch ?
<lstarnes> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<samih> ok
<evergrenn> hello
<erUSUL> quizme: install nautilus-open-terminal
<ssv1994> sime1: go to system/administration/printing
<respecting> hi please i'm searching for a library to capture and send icm ip TCP packet(something like winpcap in windows) any help?
<mota_> hi ever green :)
<guntbert> !tldp | mota_
<samih> erUSUL, is there a way to undo the command you recomanded to me, it took lot of space
<ubottu> mota_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ardchoille> quizme: Follow what erUSUL said and restart nautilus. you will see a new entry in the context menu
<erUSUL> samih: lot? should only take a few MB
<Supersaiyan_IV> mota_, browse http://ubuntuforums.org/ and learn through there, https://help.ubuntu.com is also a Godsend
<sime1> ssv1994: ok i did and it says and it says no printer shares found
 * ardchoille feels that nautilus-open-terminal should be installed by default
<respecting> some help
<quizme> awesome thanks guys
<saica> forgot to update-initramfs before rebooting. at least i can type out the message i'm getting at boot, but it isn't much use.
<erUSUL> samih: also you have to resetar after doing « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic »
<ssv1994> then it looks, that the printer is not available, sorry :(
<respecting> hi please i'm searching for a library to capture and send icm ip TCP packet(something like winpcap in windows) any help?
<mota_> thank you guntbert , ubottu and supersaiyan_IV :) I'll make sure to check them out :D
<samih> erUSUL: I think about 130 mb - I restarted
<Slyone> He guys, I have an intel graphiccard and somehow it doesnt support 3d graphics, what to do???
<erUSUL> respecting: libcap2 ?
<guntbert> mota_: np - have fun :-)
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<respecting> thank you
<samih> erUSUL : what id libcap2? I'm beginner
<ardchoille> !info libcap2
<ubottu> libcap2 (source: libcap2): support for getting/setting POSIX.1e capabilities. In component main, is important. Version 1:2.16-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 72 kB
<aolko> Hi PPL
<sime1> ssv1994:ssv1994: but it is because someone else is able to use it and it also says to check that samba service is marked as trusted on firewall settings
<samih> erUSUL: sorry it was not for me
<aolko> HoW to ReBrand UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> samih: np ;)
<ssv1994> sime1, maybe you can try interring the device url
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Slyone> should i download and install the netbook remix? Does it support my intel graphicscard???
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, type "glxinfo" in a terminal, does it say "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<erUSUL> !u | aolko
<ubottu> aolko: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<sime1> ssv1994: how do i do that
<aolko> no
<aolko> i need
<ssv1994> it was a comand lusb
<aolko> to rebrand
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, it says yes
<ssv1994> I don't remember
<aolko> such change default logos e.t.c
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, then 3d is supported
<guntbert> !ot | aolko
<ubottu> aolko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sime1> ssv: oh i get it
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, but its lagging in any game
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, do you run compiz effects simultaneously?
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, no
<saica> for /sbin/usplash, /sbin/udevd, and dmraid: "error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory" then "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:" and some useful tips and "ALERT! /dev/mapper/nvidia_dgcgcffh1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" and i get a BusyBox. Unfotunately, it seems there are no keyboard drivers loaded so busybox is useless.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, there are always beta drivers, but it's no neat way to improve the performance
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, I want to play some nintendo 64 games!!!
<saica> i'm going to boot back to livecd and make sure to update-initramfs this time, but I think there's more to this problem.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, which emulator are you using?
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, The problem is not the emulator , trust me
<gorgomol> join #kierra
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, Every game i tried: for example nexuiz is lagging
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, hope somebody else can help, not much experience with Intel graphics
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, Nobody can help me
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, what is the graphics chip?
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, 945 GMS
<mjunaid> hi, how can i make my desktop look like the one shown here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437694
<microhaxo> Dammit, i cant get this power saving stuff to execute in /etc/rc.local This is what i have: http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=1597
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, i see, many are experiencing that issue, i found a solution, but will look some more
<lstarnes> microhaxo: use sudo -u username command
<Andrevan> hey can I use ubuntu to make a supercomputing cluster of some kind?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 im looking here at the moment
<microhaxo> ok, ill give it a try!
<bbrooks> hey guys trying to run this script and getting error...bbrooks@portals:~/Desktop$ sudo ./vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.31-14-install.sh sudo: ./vmware-server-2.0.x-kernel-2.6.31-14-install.sh: command not found
<invisime> so I'm trying to follow the comprehensive sound card solutions thread to fix the sound on my desktop ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 ), but the link in step 3 is out dated.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, if I were you I'd go for "Part B (Safe/Optimal)" part in the guide
<bbrooks> why does it say file not found
<Slyone> ah k
<invisime> how do I find what driver is required for my soundcard?
<joe_> invisime: did you try google?
<guntbert> bbrooks: you need to cd into the directory after expanding the file
<microhaxo> lstarnes: the script still isnt being ran :|
<saica> mjunaid: that desktop is not real.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, read all of the guide first though, part ! is mandatory
<scott_ino2> hello, can anyone tell me the estimated time it takes for fdisk to fix an "unclean filesystem" for an ntfs 60gb drive.
<lstarnes> microhaxo: what do you get from ls -l /home/blake/Power_Saving?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, part A *
<lstarnes> microhaxo: also, try running that as root
<Slyone> Supersaiyan_IV, im too lazy to read all this shit
<invisime> joe_: yes, I did.
<mjunaid> saics: yes, i know, but it was posted back in 2007, i thought it might have been realised by now.
<iainbuclaw> Slyone, oh my...
<`mOOse`> ok, well, the only thing I've changed since my last backup is adding a buncha bookmarks, so I'm backing up FF now and rebooting - I doubt this will work, but!
<invisime> joe_: though it's more than possible that I didn't use the appropriate search terms.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, hehe, it's the only way to accelerate the graphics, the problem lies in the detection of the graphic card's videoram
<sb51g> exit
<mjunaid> sorry, saica, i wanted to say.
<microhaxo> lstarnes: -rwxr-xr-x 1 blake blake 610 2009-12-26 13:05 /home/blake/Power_Saving
<`mOOse`> I wish there was a way to globally suppress updating kernels!
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, ubuntu allocates less memory than the graphics card actually has
<Supersaiyan_IV> Slyone, thats why the wall of text :P
<lstarnes> microhaxo: those permissions look good
<lstarnes> microhaxo: but I think that what you're trying to do might be better done via sysctl
<microhaxo> what is sysctl?
<xfact> I am a new linux use currently using Ubuntu 8.4, want to upgrade my system to 8.10 then 9.04 for batter experience, what you guys think? Is that a correct discussion?]
<lstarnes> microhaxo: it manages system paramaters
<lstarnes> microhaxo: like the ones that you are setting in that script
<lstarnes> *parameters
<joshua__> what's the option to make cpio preserve uid/gid by ID rather than NAME?
<xfact> ﻿I am a new linux use currently using Ubuntu 8.4, want to upgrade my system to 8.10 then 9.04 for batter experience, what you guys think? Is that a correct discussion?]
<lstarnes> microhaxo: however, I didn't notice that if/then/else conditional in there, and that can't be used with sysctl
<lstarnes> microhaxo: so the script is probably the best option
<microhaxo> Can i just add the script to my Startup programs?
<xfact> anybody can give me right suggestion?
<lstarnes> microhaxo: that would only be executed when you do a graphical login
<xfact> ﻿I am a new linux use currently using Ubuntu 8.4, want to upgrade my system to 8.10 then 9.04 for batter experience, what you guys think? Is that a correct discussion?]
<guntbert> xfact: if you want to keep most of your settings/data - yes; if there is not much on your old system anyway consider a fresh install of 9.10
<anna> hi there ! i have problem installing samba, the package is not found (404) on the server...
<qwerkus> hi: how do you share sound between multiple apps in Ubuntu 9.10 ? Right now, having one application (vlc) using the soundcard denies access to any other (skype), which die with a 'soundcard' arror ?
<lstarnes> microhaxo: you can actually add the full text of the script to rc.local
<PrototypeX29A> xfact: if you are not missing anything you could just stay with 8.04 for a while
<Supersaiyan_IV> microhaxo, http://linux.die.net/man/8/sysctl
<microhaxo> lstarnes: I did that but it doesn't work still. Powertop reporting that none of the commands have been executed.
<Pelo> xfact, the easiest surely but the longest ,  I recommend you dl the alternate isntall cds that way you can upgrade from the cds and not from online, that at least shuld be faster
<Out_Cold> xfact, i ALWAYS back up my data and do a fresh install. if you have a separate /home partition, this makes things fairly easy
<microhaxo> Maybe rc.local is trying to execute before they are initialized?
<xfact> ﻿PrototypeX29A: but i hope Ubuntu 9.04 has batter features... isn't that right?
<velcroshooz> running xubuntu 9.10, screenlets refuse to remember position or size on restart .. any suggestions?
<DeannaT2> xfact, then you wait for the next LT and you can upgrade directly
<PrototypeX29A> xfact: depends on the expectations
<PrototypeX29A> xfact: are you missing a feature?
<xfact> ﻿Out_Cold:not much, but i want more nice experiences!
<Pelo> DeannaT2, and when is the next LTS ? will it be Lynx in april ?
<saica> mjunaid: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167391 ? i can't find any how-to or downloads, but someone was working on this recently
<lstarnes> Pelo: probbaly
<microhaxo> lstarnes: I even added the script to the startup programs and it STILL doesn't work. I am beginning to think that one of the boolean values are not being recognized or initialized to begin with.
<lstarnes> *probably
<`mOOse`> heh
<xfact> OS upgrade is a long time process?
<lstarnes> xfact: somewhat
<Out_Cold> xfact, depends on how skilled you are and if you make mistakes or need to install new packages
<lstarnes> microhaxo: where is on_ac_power defined?
<microhaxo> No idea, i got that code from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729644&page=1
<microhaxo> i assumed it was globally defined.
<Supersaiyan_IV> xfact, no longer than downloading and replacing 600-700mb of packages
<DeannaT2> pelo, yes
<lstarnes> microhaxo: ah, it's a system utility
<Out_Cold> Supersaiyan_IV, except that you have to first download the 600-700mb first then install the 600-700mb after :p
<Pelo> xfact, I decided to agree with the others,  wait for april and 10.04, it's gonna be a lot easier,   I still recommend you dl the alternate install cd and upgrade from that , much easier
<xfact> no I will just click on 'upgrade' button in the update manager then it should 'automatically' run everything....
<microhaxo> lstarnes: how can i make that  just simply run in the starup programs?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Out_Cold, no it's not simultaneous unfortunately :P
<linuxghost> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<Out_Cold> xfact, that may 'wreck' your computer...
<guntbert> xfact: did you read !upgrade ?
<lstarnes> microhaxo: I wouldn't use the startup programs list for non-graphical things
<Pelo> xfact,  when you do that it will download all the upgrade it can take a great deal of time,  10 hrs or more in some cases
<guntbert> !upgrade | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lstarnes> microhaxo: /etc/rc.local should work
<microhaxo> lstarnes: ok, when i do sudo -u blake how do i get around not entering a password at boot?
<lstarnes> microhaxo: if it's root issuing that, it shouldn't need a password
<xfact> yes upgrade!
<Out_Cold> xfact, just backup anything you aren't willing to lose
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USB .Ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<rsc___> hey everyone!
<rsc___> this may be late, but, merry christmas.
<rsc___> :D
<xfact> well, i am a new linux user, just turned from windows...so not much idea about these stuffs....
<macman_> question .. i want to arrange icons on my desktop by name .. do i have to do this in gconf-editor or is  there another way
<xfact> how to backup data on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> xfact, in my own experiences i have lost lots of time and data when trying to use the upgrade feature.. i only do fresh installs now.
<od3n> does anyone know if changing your keyboard would cause your bluetooth to not show up
<mjunaid> hi, i have Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture TV Card in my ubuntu system, how can i use Kaffeine to watch the Cable transmission on my PC, Kaffeine does not seem to have any option where i can select the Input Source as the TV Card
<supertux1> xfact dd
<microhaxo> lstarnes: i have rebooted 12 times, if this last TIME does not fix this then i dont know what the hell to do..
<Out_Cold> xfact, copy what you need... ie pics, music, vids, pr0n
<DeannaT2> xfact, its easy to upgrade from LTS - to LTS, this is possible directly and all what you want to safe, you safe it on an usb-stick or an other extern place
<arniokas> Is somedy using mc?
<arniokas> somebody*
<supertux1> xfact dd is a choise but leave it for now
<xfact> ohh...these way...
<rsc___> xfact: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<supertux1> xfact tar too
<rsc___> there may be something better than timevault right now but im not sure what it is :b
<supertux1> and onother app but i didn't remember the name
<xfact> well, anybody know when actually next LTS will release?
<Flannel> xfact: 10.04 will be LTS
<DeannaT2> xfact, in april
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USB .Ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<xfact> woh...long wait for long term release!
<Out_Cold> xfact, what things do you have on your ubuntu sys??
<saica> lstarnes: after adding dm-raid4-5 to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and running "update-initramfs -u -k all" i have the same problem. unbootable system. unusable busybox.
<xfact> ﻿Out_Cold: Well thats a long question,
<xfact> lots of stuffs!
<tr_> I think I need to disable a kernel option to make an old usb scanner work... google reports many hits on the UMAX Astra3400 says: disable USB_SUSPEND... all the ubuntu kernel howtos seem outdated... and I am a kernel compile newb. Any advice?
<invisime> "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release."
<invisime> whoops.
<invisime> that was without context. :(
<microhaxo> lstarnes: i put that code exactly into rc.local and it still isnt running.
<xfact> ok, what actually the difference between the 'normal' and 'LTS' release?
<microhaxo> i dont know why but it wont run.
<Out_Cold> xfact, what do you need to keep? and is it all located in /home/?
<invisime> it's the output I get when I try to step 4 in the comprehensive sound problem solver thread thingy.
<Supersaiyan_IV> xfact, the only things that may be lost in an upgrade are configuration files
<Out_Cold> xfact, LTS is supported for like 3 years where as normal releases are usually supported for 6 months or so
<lstarnes> Out_Cold: 18 months for regular releases
<Supersaiyan_IV> xfact, and that is due to compatibility issues, or new standards
<Out_Cold> oh... 18 months
<xfact> ﻿Out_Cold: no most of my data is far from Ubuntu filesystem....
<saica> LTS == Long Term Service (Canonical and the Ubuntu community are commited to maintaining this version for a longer period of time)
<Out_Cold> xfact, is it stored in a separate partition??
<xfact> ﻿Out_Cold: yes stored in windows xp partition
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USB .Ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<DeannaT2> xfact, then you must be afraid *think* :-)
<mka> saica, LTS = Long Term Support
<microhaxo> lstarnes: is there a way for me to run rc.local to see if it works while already booted?
<Out_Cold> xfact, then a fresh install won't do you any harm... and it'll be quicker and less of a headache on re-configuring
<saica> lol oops
<lstarnes> microhaxo: sudo /etc/rc.local
<saica> thank you mka
<DeannaT2> xfact, sry must not be afraid..
<microhaxo> lstarnes: even after i run it, powetop still says
<microhaxo> "enable sata alpm link power management via: echo min_power >  etc blah ablah
<microhaxo> "
<xfact> ok, i want to know also, what about normal releases, after 6 months, will those be left as just 'support less' systems?
<saica> btw... any more ideas on how to get initramfs to load modules? and how to ensure it will continue to do so after being updated? or how to get keyboard modules loaded so I can use BusyBox when I get dropped into it?
<lstarnes> xfact: it's 18 months, not 6
<Out_Cold> xfact, **18 months
<lstarnes> xfact: after that time, it won't be officially supported and it will stop recieving updates
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USB .Ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<xfact> thats bad
<lstarnes> xfact: also, many mirrors if not most of them will remove the repositories for that version
<Out_Cold> xfact, and yes... they no longer fix bugs or provide a lot of help, although most of us will still help out if we can
<mka> xfact, if you dont upgrade a normal (ie non-LTS) version then you will be supportless after 18 months
<lstarnes> xfact: it's standard practice for old versions of anything, not just ubuntu
<macman_> anyone using itunes with ubuntu / wine ?
<microhaxo> lstarnes: this script is in c right?
<xfact> LTS validity is 3 yrs?
<DeannaT2> xfact, no, thats not bad, if you want a newer system you can upgrade ore use the old one so long as it works well
<songer> hello
<lstarnes> microhaxo: no, bash
<mka> xfact, yes and for server edition it's 5years
<Out_Cold> xfact, yes 3 yrs
<lstarnes> microhaxo: or unix bourne shell
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USB .Ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubuntu 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step doesnt run
<Pelo> macman_, why not try songbird,  very similar to itune in look and feel and there is a linux verson ,  just google for it
<microhaxo> what is the bash command to print out a word so i can see if it made it past the boolean value?
<lstarnes> microhaxo: echo
<invisime> how can you confirm that a module has actually been loaded. that is, how can you tell if modprobe has executed successfully?
<xfact> cool then I have support till 2012 ( untill the doomsday comes) lol :)
<invisime> microhaxo: echo
<mka> macman_, what about rhythmbox on gnome or amarok on kde?
<guntbert> invisime: lsmod | grep <modulename>
<Out_Cold> xfact, i think it's 2011 it stops
<microhaxo> then there is a big problem, lol. I see NO echo's when i run it. So that must mean the conditional statements are not initialized ever.
<Pelo> invisime, lsmod | grep  coupleofletters
<saica> invisime: try "cat /proc/modules
<microhaxo> so on_ac_power never is found ?
<rvalles> hi
<xfact> oh
<rvalles> any way to disable network manager for good?
<mka> Hiall, rvalles
<saica> * "cat /proc/modules/"
<nikolaj_basher> God evening
<nikolaj_basher> :D
<rvalles> family member's wireless network just broke, again
<rvalles> because of the damned thing
<xfact> do you think windows xp viruses can herm ubuntu system?
 * rvalles has it configured via /etc/network/interfaces, but network manager decides once in a while to "take over"...
<lstarnes> xfact: no
<Raydiation> hi, can anyone help me setting up an mtp server? the how tos are confusing
<lstarnes> xfact: at worst, they might be able to affect programs installed usder wine
<lstarnes> *under
<DeannaT2> xfact, no :-)
<mka> rvalles, how sure are you it's network manager?
<jacob_> Hi i'm using ubuntu 9.10 and cannot get it to read my external hard drive....any thoughts?
<mka> xfact, no
<xfact> ok
<nikolaj_basher> Can you get a shared calender system in ubuntu
<microhaxo> lstarnes: Found the problem. ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognize on_ac_power. How can i find the equivalent boolean value?
<nikolaj_basher> ?
<invisime> jacob_: have you tried power cylcing the external?
<lstarnes> microhaxo: I'm not sure
<Pelo> jacob_, what files system is your ext-hdd in ?
<rvalles> mka: it's always nm
<mka> jacob_, does the external HDD require to be powered to the mains?
<xfact> anybody using sub woofer and headphone both with ubuntu, and is it working..? because mine is not working....
<jacob_> yea i have power cycled it.....it is NTFS format.....and i'm not sure what you mean mka
<Out_Cold> xfact, other than the fact that viruses for windows are built on a win32 platform, they also need sudo privs to install and start the chaos
<xfact> ok
<Pelo> jacob_, try installing   nfts-config and run it from the menu while the ext-hdd is plugged in and powered on
<mka> jacob_, I mean do you plug it in the power socket in the wall
<jacob_> mka yes
<xfact> ﻿anybody using sub woofer and headphone both with ubuntu, and is it working..? because mine is not working.... what to do?
<rvalles> mka: it works... until user logs in
<Pelo> !sound | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Out_Cold> xfact, check out alsamixer in terminal
<rvalles> mka: and then nm applet is launched by gnome
<jacob_> Pelo:  installing now
<nikolaj_basher> can it be true that ubuntu doesn't have a share calender system, that's sound wird ?
<rvalles> mka: and everything f-s over
<mka> rvalles, how sure that nm is the one breaking your wireless?
<rvalles> mka: 100%
<Out_Cold> rvalles, have you tried wicd?
<saica> ok so... i am seriously about to just give up on ubuntu because of this... every second or third time i upgrade packages my system becomes unbootable. I usually end up formatting and reinstalling from scratch. I have had the same problem with Intrepid, Jaunty and Karmic. Karmic was installing a partition table that couldn't be read by  grub. Intrepid needed to have configuration files fixed. Jaunty, which I am using now, suddenly breaks 
<xfact> Pelo: not that problem, my sound driver is working fine, but only one line in jack is supporting to play, my second line in jack is not active...how to active both?
<mka> rvalles, then what if you uninstall it?
<jacob_> pelo do i tell it to enable write support for external device?
<Out_Cold> saica, this seems like a very uncommon problem... are you trying all these installs on the same system?
<rvalles> mka: ...
<Pelo> saica, would those be the times when you update the kernel ? and when you do are you sure that grub is being updated properly ?
<rvalles> mka: ubuntu depends on it in many ways than one
<Out_Cold> xfact, try alsamixer
<Pelo> jacob_, do you want to write to the external hdd ?
<microhaxo> Can anyone tell me where i can find powermgmt-base in 9.10 ?
<rvalles> mka: they're going to sleep now,a nd so am I
 * rvalles remote.
<microhaxo> on_ac_power is located in there, and it is not recognized.
<xfact> ﻿Out_Cold: where to get alsa mixer?
<jacob_> Pelo: probably will need to at some point...but for now i just need to be able to get info off it
<saica> this page has a solution to a similar (if not the same) problem by copying an initramfs from a running system: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-initrd-bug.html
<rvalles> mka: it's a major pita... it happens once in a while, and does happen now that they've upgraded their ubuntu to current
<Out_Cold> xfact, it's installed already.. run 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<xfact> software center?
<rvalles> (karmic)
<xfact> ok
<mka> rvalles, follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<Pelo> jacob_, you won't be runnind ntfs-config everytime you want to use the ext-hdd I recommend you enable it now
<dimitar> hi! what is the difference between ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu...is only difference just environment or something else?
<rsc___> the difference would be the window manager they use.. the GUI
<lstarnes> dimitar: the desktop environment and default applications are different
<saica> Pelo: whenever packages that require and update-initramfs are installed. also I am sure that grub is NOT being updated properly. new kernels are never added to menu.lst unless I add them manually.
<rsc___> plus the pre-loaded apps
<rvalles> mka: bookmarket
<Pelo> dimitar, mainly the enviro. but some progs change as a result and some env. are less demanding
<rvalles> *d
<lstarnes> dimitar: but the core system is the same
<Out_Cold> xfact, look for MM on outputs or half bars that you can increase.. MM = off, press M to turn on
<DeannaT2> dimitar, kubuntu has KDE, xubuntu xfce
<rvalles> mka: I'll look into it monday or so
<rvalles> being physically there
<jacob_> Pelo: still not showing
<DeannaT2> dimitar, ubuntu has gnome
<Pelo> saica, when you upgrade the kernel you usaly are asked wheather or not to use the new grub list or stick with the old one ,  I don' tknow about initramfs howver
<munk> hey all
<mka> jacob_, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<dimitar> yes i know all the environments....what is the best?
<Pelo> jacob_, that was my best guest ,    open a terminal and type lsusb , see if it is listed
<Out_Cold> !best | dimitar
<ubottu> dimitar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BobPenguin> hello guys. This might be silly but I cant find the answer on google. Which key do I have to press in order to get to choose which kernel to use in the GRUB thing before my system boots?
<saica> Pelo, that part isn't important anyway. I can add the new kernel by hand or type it into the grub menu at boot.
<xfact> what is the 'channel' in alsa mixer?
<DeannaT2> dimitar, if you have an old pc or laptop xfce,, couse it need lowest ressource, the rest is what you like better
<scott_ino2> anyone have experience using dd
<lstarnes> BobPenguin: either press ESC or hold SHIFT
<Out_Cold> xfact, depends on the system and hardware.... play around with them
<iL_tRiX> j /chatchat
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot Istarnes!
<Out_Cold> xfact, also you may be able to 'scroll' to the right and see more options that are not displayed
<Pelo> I have to go , laterfolks
<jacob_> mka: Pelo  neither command shows it
<xfact> well, i fixed all the sides to maximum, i hope now both jack will work....
<munk> Ubuntu is doing something weird when mounting a ntfs partition. Testdisk lists all the files but in nautilus most of my files are hidden. Even if I go view hidden files they dont show up. It says there is 48GB of used space. Any ideas?
<saica> is there a way to inspect an initramfs to be absolutely sure what modules it will load?
<Out_Cold> xfact, are there any MM's??
<xfact> yes MM is the 'master volume'
<mka> jacob_, please paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Out_Cold> xfact, MM = muted.... press the M on it
<jacob_> mka: jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<jacob_> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<jacob_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<jacob_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jacob_> Disk identifier: 0xfa52122d
<FloodBot2> jacob_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacob_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<nailora> how do i install additional locales on an ubuntu server machine?
<xfact> ﻿Out_Cold: it's already to maximum so I am hearing sound....
<duffydack> how do you set swappines again?  im using 1.8gig of 4gig, and swap is getting used already
<mka> jacob_, is your external hdd connected?
<microhaxo> How can i use a variable from one package instead of another? My problem is: I try to use on_ac_power as a boolean value for a script, but in powermgmt-base it isnt working, but in pm-utils it reports back fine! So my script doesn't work because its trying to  use a boolean value that is never initialized.
<Out_Cold> xfact, if it says MM it's muted OO is on
<jacob_> mka: yes
<Out_Cold> gotta go check out another computer next door...
<Out_Cold> bbl
<mka> jacob_, have you ever been able to mount this drive on ubuntu before?
<xfact> " I am little bit confused, never faced these before, I always like GUI based things"
<jacob_> mka: yes to ubuntu 9.04...but this is the first time i've tried to on 9.10
<Out_Cold> xfact, you can install a gnome-alsamixer from the repos
<arniokas> Whatfor are blocks in unixlikesystems?
<Out_Cold> xfact, it's exactly the same but in gnome
<xfact> Out_Cold: Ok how to install it?
<mka> microhaxo, either pass the value as an argument to another script and find a way to initialize it
<xfact> Via software center?
<Out_Cold> xfact, go to terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer'
<Out_Cold> xfact, or synaptic or software center
<arniokas> For example: why should I determine blocksize using dd  bs=n?
<ardchoille> arniokas:  A block device is a device you can read blocks from. For example hard disks, cdrom drives and floppies are block devices, but not the keyboard. You can receive data from the keyboard and regard them as blocks, but you cannot seek on the keyboard.
<xfact> yes it's working....
<mka> jacob_, reboot, and then do a dmesg | tail and then plug your HDD and do a dmesg | tail again
<jacob_> mka: k thanks..be back in a minute
<microhaxo> So there is no way i can do an if statement in bash while specifying on_ac_power from pm-utils instead of powermgmt-base ?
<xfact> thanks
<mka> microhaxo, can we go talk on private?
<microhaxo> yea
<Slyone> Can i see the key of my internet somewhere on my pc?
<Schuenemann> can anyone recommend me a chess client in which I can freely move pieces to study a position?
<Schuenemann> no computer gameplay
<mota_> hi
<Slyone> Can i see the key of my internet somewhere on my pc?
<Schuenemann> Slyone,  what is this key you're looking for?
<jacob_> mka:  can you send me that command again
<xfact> I am having some problems like, in software center 'Firefox 3.0.16' is the latest version it's showing, but in real firefox already released 3.5.6 for linux...
<mota_> I am having trouble seeing webpages for example I type lifehacker.com and it takes me to some wiki place whats wrong ?
<mka> jacob_,  dmesg|tail
<Slyone> Schuenemann, the access key for my router. Im logged in now, but can i see it on my computer somewhere?
<ardchoille> xfact: that is the highest version available from the repositores
<Schuenemann> Slyone,  the password?
<xfact> oj
<Slyone> Schuenemann, right
<jacob_> mka: ok what am i looking for in this?
<DeannaT2> Schuenemann, maybe gnome-chess is what you are looking for, in snaptic, i am not shure
<Schuenemann> Slyone,  I'm not on ubuntu right now. In debian, there is file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf that was it encrypted, but I have it commented there (the default is like that)
<Schuenemann> Slyone,  try that
<Out_Cold> xfact, unless you install by source or the websites, ubuntu software uses the last stable and tested version in the software center which can sometimes be a bit outdated
<Schuenemann> DeannaT2,  is that the one that comes with gnome games/
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: yes
<DeannaT2> schuenemann or was it gnu-chess , sry
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: and I don't think it can do what you want
<Schuenemann> hmm not that, there is a computer there
<Schuenemann> ardchoille,  right
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: is it possible to set both players to "human" in gnome chess? Would that work?
<Schuenemann> DeannaT2,  I have it installed, but what is the command to run it? it's not gnuchess
<Schuenemann> ardchoille,  the problem is that I can take back a move
<ardchoille> Schuenemann:  /usr/games/glchess
<A[D]minS> may i know what is the meaning of this output of top "Cpu0  :  5.3%us,  6.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 88.1%id,  0.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st"
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: Ah, ok
<Schuenemann> I can't take back
<A[D]minS> us stand for ? alss sy , ni , wa, hi , si , st
<unop> A[D]minS, the top manpage should explain all this
<Lord-Readman> where is a digital camera automounted to?
<saica> is there anyone here with a highly detailed understanding of how ubuntu 9.04 boots?
<Super8> Hello.
<Lord-Readman> where is a digital camera automounted to?
<DeannaT2> Schuenemann, i have it not installed, but maybe this will help you: http://www.gnu.org/software/chess/
<ph33r> Super8: hi
<Lord-Readman> where is a digital camera automounted to?
<Super8> I downloaded .iso file of Ubuntu Gnome 9.04 - but I can't Burn It since I don't have any empty dvd/cd, how can I install it from my machine?
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: there are some other chess clients n the repos: apt-cache search -n chess
<invisime> Super8: what operating system does your computer currently have?
<Super8> Win7.
<Lord-Readman> hi all, when connecting a digital camera, where is it automounted too?
<saica> Super8: try making a usb installer
<Schuenemann> ardchoille,  yeah... I have tried some without any luck. All I see are engines or clients for internet play. I think I'd better ask in some chess community
<Super8> How saica ?
<Purpley> what are the numbers for chmod to allow only yourself to save edit and delete a file?
<Super8> I tried downloading UNetbootin, but I dunno how to use it.. Is there anything similar?
<Schuenemann> Purpley,  chmod u+w file
<Jamed> Purpley: 600
<Schuenemann> oh numbers
<Purpley> thanks
<saica> Super8: if you have a usb drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Purpley> is there a link to a tut on learning chmod?
<Lord-Readman> hi all, when connecting a digital camera, where is it automounted too?
<Lord-Readman> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<rsr> Purpley: Just man chmod
<Schuenemann> Purpley,  man chmod
<Renny> hola por casualidad alguien habla espamol
<Super8> saica Okay, thanks.
<Renny> Español
<Lord-Readman> where is a digital camera automounted to?
<Schuenemann> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: yeah. Good luck
<MarceloBR> hi!
<zevlag> What's the best way to securely wipe a running system?  I don't have physical access to the box, but can su as to root.  I want to wipe the physical drive.  It's going to be repurposed and sold.
<joe_> hey guys what does it mean when my wireless card is "UNCLAIMED"?
<invisime> so when I run 'aplay -l' as I get no sound card found. but when I run 'sudo aplay -l' it works properly. this user is already a member of the 'sound' group. what could be wrong?
<jpds> joe_: No application is managing it?
<strywgr> I cant view the TOP panel.. anyone can help?
<strywgr> i don't know where its gone :o
<joe_> so do i need a driver, because it definately isn't working
<Slart> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<saica> Super8: also, there are lots of other programs that do what UNetbootin does. I don't know what's available for Win7, but Google is your friend!
<ardchoille> strywgr: are you using gnome global menu?
<Hilikus> how do i run a launcher from the terminal? if it just run it directly it opens in gedit instead of launching the app
<strywgr> i cant see the top panel :o
<joe_> jpds: do i need to get a driver or something?
<macman_> cat video1.vob  video2.vob  video3.vob  > video.vob .. will that actually work ?
<strywgr> anyone has any idea whats wrong?
<ardchoille> Hilikus: you need to find the actual command that the launcher uses and launch the command
<Hilikus> ardchoille: i didn't want to do that to avoid having to change the comnand in 2 different places
<Hilikus> is that the only way?
<strywgr> i cant see the top panel :o anyone can help me on restoring it?
<ardchoille> Hilikus: launching .desktop file won't luanch the command, you actually need to find the command that is used
<Hilikus> ardchoille: i know, but like i said i wanted to avoid configuring the command in two places
<ardchoille> Hilikus: you only want to "launch" it?
<strywgr> anyone knows from where to get back the TOP PANEL?
<r0k3tm3n_> i have done two fresh installs on two separate machines, one a desktop and one a laptop.  with in 10-20 min, they both seize up with a black screen and will not take any imput, any idea what could be going on?
<r0k3tm3n_> stywgr: u need to find the menu for the panels and re add the top pannel
<jpds> joe_: Can you put on paste.ubuntu.com what lspci returns?
<supertux1_> r0bby you see some verbose?
<strywgr> but why its gone?
<supertux1_> r0k3tm3n_
<r0k3tm3n_> try right clicking on the bottom pannel
<khelvan> Hi, I'm having a problem using unetbootin in Karmic. When running the application I get this error: "vol_id not found. This is required for either install mode. Install the "udev" package or your distribution's equivalent." But I already have udev installed - what is the problem?
<ardchoille> strywgr: can you click where the Applications used to be and will that show the menu?
<Hilikus> ardchoille: look, if i have a klaunche with foo -init -blah and i need to set it up twice then if i change it i need to remember to change it twice. if i make the new shortcut launch the only launcher then i only change it in the only launcher
<joe_> ok
<Purpley> What does # and ## mean?
<ardchoille> Hilikus: klaunch? Are you in kde?
<strywgr> ardcholle : i have tried that all.. no luck.
<Hilikus> ardchoille: sorry, typo. i meant launcher
<Slart> Purpley: in front of channel names?
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<supertux1_> Purpley line comment?
<strywgr> i dont have any idea how to open programs :o it got all the things.. -> application, etc
<supertux1_> Purpley dunno differences
<joe_> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347249/
<ardchoille> Hilikus: Ok, I see what you're trying to do, but I don't think that's possible
<Hilikus> ardchoille: mmm ok, i'll just write it twice then
<Hilikus> thanks
<Purpley> Errr I think its line comments here, ill give an example
<jpds> joe_: And lshw -c network ?
<Purpley> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main and ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<unop> Purpley, # marks the beginning of a comment - meaning it has no effect
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me
<supertux1_> dunno one # or #the differences
<ardchoille> Purpley: the word "and" should be outside the comment. And are you running intrepid?
<r0k3tm3n_> i have done two fresh installs on two separate machines, one a desktop and one a laptop.  with in 10-20 min, they both seize up with a black screen and will not take any input, any idea what could be going on? it is getting an ip according to my router, but i cant ssh into it
<DrManhattan> so how long do bans generally last in here?
<Slart> Purpley: usually you have two kinds of comments.. there are things that are real commands but they are commented so they are not active.. the user can uncomment these to activate different stuff.. ## is then used for real comments.. stuff that isn't supposed to be uncommented
<ardchoille> DrManhattan: you should ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Purpley> No im using karmic its the sources.list txt file
<supertux1_> i think ## are for normal comment, not commands
<tfm> is there a way to uninstall and reinstall totem, because its giving me more numerous and complex problems than I can address.
<DrManhattan> nah, I wasn't banned from there
<joe_> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347250/
<salmeida> hola
<jpds> supertux1_: They're both comments.
<supertux1_> ## cannot be uncommented i suppose because not machine readable
<ardchoille> DrManhattan: but you need to ask in there as they manage this channel
<micromachstick> Hi all..im trying to get songbird/rhyhtmbox/anything else really to sync all my music onto my ipod..it aknowledges my ipod perfectly and then puts the music onto the ipod..but then once i play it, it only does the first four seconds of each song over and over..any ideas?
<jpds> joe_: You running network-manager?
<supertux1_> yes but one # uncommented leave an action free
<Purpley> Alright thanks Slart
<ardchoille> Purpley: you have intrepid source lines in your karmic system?
<DrManhattan> ardchoille, i don't NEED to. It's not a life or death circumstance. I'll be ok if they can't answer me in here.
<supertux1_> ## in that example leave a line without commands
<supertux1_> IN THAT EXAMPLE
<Taejo> micromachstick: is it just one song or all of them?
<joe_> jpds: i dont know
<supertux1_> maybe i'm wrong
<Purpley> I guess there not active
<linuxghost> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<ardchoille> DrManhattan: if you've been banned inhere and are using a diff nick now, they will see that as ban evasion and ban y ou again. You really need to get that first ban resolved
<micromachstick> Taejo: ive tried it with pretty much everything from my collection..different audio file types..and always the same thing. and the same result on songbird and rhyhtmbox
<tfm> is there a way to uninstall and reinstall totem, because its giving me more numerous and complex problems than I can address.
<zevlag> Is there a way to wipe the system physical disk of a remmote system I have root access to?
<supertux1_> i suppose ## are for pure comments not for potential command lines
<DrManhattan> ardchoille, well, as I said before, I'll live.
<sixtila> installing gstreamer also doesnt play mms in rhythmbox - any soln?
<basix> can someone please tell me what is this $HOME/Admin directory for? It looks like a Apache Derby contents in there but I'm not sure who / why was it created. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me, says ambigous
<supertux1_> tfm sudo apt-get install -reinstall totem
<jpds> joe_: You're running Ubuntu right?
<supertux1_> tfm sudo apt-get install --reinstall totem
<supertux1_> the second one sorry
<tfm> supertux1_: that's the only thing i need to do?
<joe_> jpds: its karmic
<tfm> supertux1_: just one command?
<supertux1_> to reinstall yes
<jpds> joe_: So, on your panel there should be an icon like a cable.
<supertux1_> yes that does two actions
<tfm> supertux1_: do I have to uninstall first?
<jpds> joe_: Click on it, and it should list the wireless card.
<supertux1_> or, if yout want to be clear, sudo apt-get remove --purge totem && sudo apt-get install totem
<supertux1_> tfm
<invisime> so when I run 'aplay -l' as I get no sound card found. but when I run 'sudo aplay -l' it works properly. this user is already a member of the 'sound' group. what could be wrong?
<tfm> what?
<Dr_Willis> I should pOint out that purgeing totem will NOT clearn out the users settings in their home dirs...
<supertux1_> that line remove and purge config files and then, if the first action was ok, execute the second action
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: good point
<unop> invisime, is the user member of 'audio' ?
<Izinucs> Is Jaunty EOL?
<supertux1_> try the second one to be clear
<joe_> jpds: yes it finds my ethernet fine and when i plug in my usb wireless adapter it shows up right away there also, but with this AIR-CB21AG-A-K9 card it doesn't show up
<invisime> unop: yep.
<ardchoille> Izinucs: no
<r0k3tm3n_>  have done two fresh installs on two separate machines, one a desktop and one a laptop.  with in 10-20 min, they both seize up with a black screen and will not take any input, any idea what could be going on? it is getting an ip according to my router, but i cant ssh into it  {is this a bad question to ask???}
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me, says ambigous
<rubyphyte> how can I cp -R things and also get all of the . files?
<tfm> Dr_Willis: how do I start completely anew with totem then?
<supertux1_> tfm understand?
<tfm> supertux1_: do I have to uninstall first?
<ardchoille> Izinucs: on'wt be until October of 2010
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: the ssh server isn't enabled by default in the desktop install.. so that you can't ssh in isn't surprising.. not sure what it could be.. have you checked the CD for defects?
<chrome_> What's the best windows VM to run ubuntu as guest OS ?
<supertux1_> tfm use my second command
<Dr_Willis> tfm:  you mean clean out the users settings? they are stored somewhere in their home dir. under .gnome or .gnome2 or .gtk* somewhere
<supertux1_> tfm sudo apt-get remove --purge totem && sudo apt-get install totem
<Izinucs> I've been having issues connecting to the repos even after changing countries and then having synaptic search for the fastest server.. Error 404 .. sources here --> http://pastebin.com/f2839a744
<Slart> chrome_: try the big ones.. vmware, virtualbox (not sure if that's available for windows)
<n-iCe> hi how do I acitvate iwconfig wlan0, when I use iwlist scan says wlan0 network is down
<r0k3tm3n_> Slart: thanks for ur reply. i already ran a script to install openssh-server, nmap says the port is filtered, hmmm...  the cd is ok, i have ran 3 installs of the disk
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me, says ambigous
<chrome_> Slart what about virtual PC?
<Slart> chrome_: no idea.. I run windows in a vm on ubuntu.. not the other way around =)
<tfm> supertux1_: which command?
<supertux1_> tfm sudo apt-get remove --purge totem && sudo apt-get install totem
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: the machines start up ok?
<tfm> supertux1_: that one only?
<chrome_> :P
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: or it's the install that dies?
<supertux1_> READ!
<supertux1_> tfm sudo apt-get remove --purge totem && sudo apt-get install totem
<r0k3tm3n_> Slart: yes, it installed fine, totally usable until ~10 min the machine totally locks up
<Pedrolito> why is the 'reading database by dpkg' part when installing new packages so slow in karmic?
<micromachstick> is anybody an expert with media player management with ubuntu? ive been trying for days to figure this out to no avail..
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: check the logs then.. see if you can find anything that looks fatal... if it was one machine I would be guessing something heat related.. but with two machines doing the same thing.. hmm
<r0k3tm3n_> chrome_:  VirtualBox is a very good vm software... there are a lot of features in it that i have not seen in others vm software
<basix> can someone please tell me what is this $HOME/Admin directory for? It looks like a Apache Derby contents in there but I'm not sure who / why was it created. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<r0k3tm3n_> Slart: i should say that these were two different machines with two different ubuntu installs, but the same results make me interested
<Slart> basix: it's not there on a default install.. not sure what might have installed it
<chrome_> ok I'm gonna check that one r0k3tm3n_ , ty
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: are there any other customizations you do to the machines?
<r0k3tm3n_> Slart: i am new to many areas of linux. but working on learning =)  which log would i check?
<tfm> supertux1_: that didnt fix my problems
<unop> basix, does this command return anything?    grep "$HOME/Admin" /etc/passwd
<r0k3tm3n_> Slart: just apt-get so far
<n-iCe> hi how do I acitvate iwconfig wlan0, when I use iwlist scan says wlan0 network is down
 * Afrix polishes chrome_ \\o
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: I would start with /var/log/syslog .. that one gets a little of everything.. also /var/log/kern.log might be interesting
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me, says ambigous
<Slart> r0k3tm3n_: it's not something suspend/sleep related? some kind of power saving stuff that kicks in after 20 minutes?
<basix> unop: i'm sorry, this directory is in my home directory so its at /home/basix/Admin
<basix> unop: and no, that command doesn't return anything
<r0k3tm3n_> Slart: PM
<unop> basix, my bad.  which user owns this directory and its contents?
<basix> unop: it says basix:basix (thats me)
<basix> unop: but i dont recollect installing any program that would create such a directory. Besides, it has sub directories which indicate its some sort of apache derby storage directory...
<gizmobay> Is there a GUI for beagle? Search that is.
<Flipz> Uhm, I just installed ubuntu and I'm having an issue, I was told to install a program called diswrapper or something, I can't find it, does anyone know what it's called?
<r0k3tm3n_> gizmobay: yes, 'beagle-search' from the command line i believe
<unop> basix, strange. I seem to recall something similar when playing with a package sometime ago - can't remember what tho.
<n0kS> êî ñòàâ êóðâè
<n0kS> à
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  ndiswrapper - often used for wireless drivers.
<Flipz> Thanks Willis
<Flipz> any other programs I might need?
<Flipz> Dr_Willis: I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying it out
<basix> unop: strange thing is, i have not installed derby. May be i'm being paranoid but I'd like to know what lives in my home directory :P
<Flipz> It's hard, but I like it alot
<gizmobay> thanks r0k3tm3n_
<Flipz> It's less bloated and more fast than windows XP
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  Good Luck getting wireless going with ndiswrappers.
<n0kS> john-cen åé ïåäàë
<n0kS> ãîâîðè íà áã
<Flipz> is it hard?
<n0kS> ãè ÿäîñàìå
<n0kS> :D
<FloodBot2> n0kS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flipz> Dr_Willis: Is there any other downloadable content I need for ubuntu to be easier?
<mkquist> whats the command to restart ssh?
<Slart> basix: can you tell me some of the filenames that are in that folder? or pastebin a "ls -lR" from this admin folder?
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  totally depends on what you want and need.
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  start browseing the pacakge maanger and  'ubuntu software center'
<Slart> mkquist: sudo service ssh restart  might work
<Flipz> I want to change from windows XP to ubuntu, and I want to learn perl
<Flipz> okay
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  ive collected about 20lb of perl books over the years. :()
<basix> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347263/
<Flipz> I see
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  you might want to focus on Python. Unless you know you need perl knwoledge.
<Flipz> which is easier to learn, python or perl?
<mkquist> Slart: nope
<Flipz> Oh okay.
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  depends on your needs. both are easy to learn the basics
<Rom> ahoj
<mkquist> i keep reading that it's /etc/init.d/ssh restart, but that doesn't work either
<micromachstick> Does anyone know if the latest ipod models are made to not work with ubuntu?
<Raydiation> is there an alternative to daap in streaming music over network
<Slart> basix: there are two packages that have a file called service.properties.. it's sun-java6-javadb  and sun-javadb-demo
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me, says ambigous
<john-cena> kak ste
<Raydiation> micromachstick: you should avoid anything with touch
<blackrai_> What about ubuntu ultimate
<Raydiation> micromachstick: go for ipod classic if you want one
<blackrai_> Does that exist
<basix> Slart: I see. I will check if they are installed
<Rom> hello
<Slart> basix: those packages don't install that file into your home folder though
<Rom> I keep help ubuntu
<Flipz> So Dr_Willis
<samuel> 9.10 64bits instalado
<Flipz> I'm new to linux as a whole
<Flipz> and I just installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<samuel> gente se eu sumir é pq deu pau no drive de video rs
<Flipz> anything I need besides ndwwrapper?
<Slart> !br | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  totally depends on YOUR needs. and what you want to do.
<samuel> disculpa
<basix> Slart: and they are not installed either...
<blackrai_> Does exist ubuntu ultimate
<manowar3> !manowar | zingabo
<Slart> basix: what is in that log file?
<linuxghost> help me, im trying to use TP-Link TL-WN620G Wi-Fi USb ive followed the thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper) im using ubunTU 9.10 and lsusb says no firmware AR5523 and this http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523#supported the patch step isnot correct for me, says ambigous
<Flipz> Dr_Willis I want to make programs in python
<Slart> blackrai_: yes, but we don't support it here
<Flipz> and etc
<Dr_Willis> blackrai_:  yes there is some Ubuntu Ultimate. an Unsupported (by this channel) ubuntu -variant
<Slart> !ultimate | blackrai_
<ubottu> blackrai_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<basix> Slart, literally nothing.. i've used strings and its comes up with nothing.. i'll pastebin it
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  30 sec ago you wanted to do them in perl....
<Flipz> I wanna do both
<john-cena> zdrastiii
<blackrai_> Ah ok
<Flipz> Phython Then perl
<n0kS> mYcYnka
<n0kS> seksi
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  so whats stopping you.. :)
<n0kS> kak si
<n0kS> ti poram duparata
<FloodBot2> n0kS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0kS> :D
<Flipz> My wireless is screwing up
<Flipz> So I'll get ndwiswrapper
<mYcYnKa> phxAHyaXHyaxhahaXyaxyAXYXAhXAHhYAhy
<n0kS> fLIPZ
<mYcYnKa> ;D
<n0kS> suck it we
<n0kS> man
<n0kS> ;]
<Flipz> But I also wanna know if there is anything else I need
<n0kS> mYcYnKa
<mYcYnKa> ;d
<FloodBot2> n0kS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0kS> {}
<n0kS> baby
<LjL> n0kS: stop
<basix> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347267/
<mYcYnKa> n0/xa
<mYcYnKa> xHAXHAHXha
<john-cena> äåáà ñêàïàíèà êàíàë äåáà :ä
<LjL> !english
<Dr_Willis> Python - Game of the Week ---> http://www.pyweek.org/
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mYcYnKa> ahxahxh
<mYcYnKa> ;d
<DrManhattan> Feces.
<n0kS> haha
<n0kS> ne me banvai we
<LjL> mYcYnKa: please stop
<n0kS> travesit
<mYcYnKa> ko be
<n0kS> Ljl duhaiiii
<LjL> !ops | n0kS
<ubottu> n0kS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<n0kS> go na supa
<john-cena> :DdDdDd
<FloodBot2> n0kS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0kS> :D
<mYcYnKa> ops
<mYcYnKa> phxAHyaXHyaxhahaXyaxyAXYXAhXAHhYAhy
<Dr_Willis> Flipz:  ive never used ndiswrappers so no idea how to set that up or if antying else is needed to work with it
<mYcYnKa> bahti zletaka :
<Slart> basix: well.. it smells like a database alright.. odd
<Dr_Willis> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<basix> Slart: Its Apache derby
<basix> Slart: That i know. But who installed it, thats my question :P
<Slart> basix: is there a creation date on the folder?
<basix> Slart: infact Derby is not installed at all. I'm puzzled and what the heck is that Admin directory?
<basix> basix: yeah
<john-cena> selqneeeeeeeeee
<Slart> basix: you can check you dpkg-log or apt-log for that time.. perhaps you can match to a package install
<basix> Slart: good idea
<Chunky_Ks> Heya all. I'm trying to set up a webcam server. Most online tutorials suggest using webcam-server, but I'm getting this bug with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webcam-server/+bug/318187
<Chunky_Ks> Can anyone suggest either a workaround for that bug [I couldn't find one either in the bug tracker or on google], or a workable substitute?
<microhaxo> So in ubuntu 9.10 xorg.conf is out? where is the video settings stored?
<Slart> microhaxo: xorg.conf =)
<microhaxo> i dont have a xorg.conf
<Slart> microhaxo: but if there isn't one or it's empty it detects the settings
<Chunky_Ks> microhaxo: the point is that you don't *need* one, but if you want to modify something yourself, you can create it
<Slart> microhaxo: but you can create one if you want.. it will still work afaik
<fxubuntu> Hi. Could anyone help me to make a start-up script for Hamachi?
<microhaxo> I am going a little tweak crazy with my netbook and powertop reports 25% battery usage with my intel graphics, i want to see if i can fix that with some tweaking, maybe change videocard0 to intel or something.
<basix> Slart: nope...nothing that installed it during that time... ls -l should give me the creation date right?
<jnega> ls -l gives you last modified i believe
<john-cena> #john-cena
<john-cena> #john-cena
<john-cena> #john-cena
<john-cena> #john-cena
<basix> jnega: hmm okay
<FloodBot2> john-cena: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> basix: yes
<Slart> basix: or perhaps not =) I'm not sure
<microhaxo> what is hrtimer_start ?
<Slart> microhaxo: high resolution timer
<microhaxo> for the display?
<LjL> john-cena: please, don't do that.
<con-man> if in Nvidia settings manager is says that the connection link is dual, does that mean SLI is enabled?
<mka> fxubuntu, what is Hamachi?
<fxubuntu> Free VPN
<Izinucs> here's what I get when I try to run sudo apt-get update .. lots of Err 404's .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/347269/
<jasman> hi, my webcam can not be activated, camorama pc-camera said unable to capture images. how do I fix it?
<Izinucs> How do I correct that ^--^
<invisime> so I'm trying to use the troubleshooter here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and I think I'm close to the solution, but don't know what to do next.
<paw162> how record .dmg to ubuntu ??
<paw162> in to dvd-r
<invisime> sudo aplay -l works, but not aplay -l.
<Slyone> i need a programm to warp a face, you know? change the shape of the head, ... is there one good?
<invisime> and when I try to add the user to the sound group, I get the message that the group doesn't exist.
<LjL> !info xmorph | Slyone
<ubottu> Slyone: xmorph (source: xmorph): digital image warp and morph (x11). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20090606 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 176 kB
<r0k3tm3n> paw162, *.dmg is a mac disk image if i am not mistaken...
<LjL> !info gtkmorph > Slyone
<Izinucs> Slyone: you might be able to by importing the pic into Inkscape and then put it on a path
<basix> Slart: nothing ...
<paw162> i know but you don`t know how to do
<r0k3tm3n> Slyone, GIMP is pretty good, depends on ur task
<Slart> basix: try renaming it.. reboot.. run your usual stuff.. see if something blows up.. if everything works just delete it
<invisime> anyone?
<Slyone> r0k3tm3n, gimp is complicated
<invisime> sound group doesn't exist.
<basix> Slart: hm...i did think of doing that but i really want a better way of determining _what_ created it?
<microhaxo> So UXA is the best graphics driver / config right now right?
<Slart> !who | microhaxo
<ubottu> microhaxo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<r0k3tm3n> Slyone, to some people...  bash scripting is complicated also, u just need to learn how to think like the software
<microhaxo> Slart: I was talking to ANYONE
<Slart> microhaxo: then you need to mention stuff like what version of ubuntu, what kind of graphics card and so on
<Izinucs> here's what I get when I try to run sudo apt-get update .. lots of Err 404's .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/347269/ How do I correct that
<microhaxo> Does if i check via grep -i uxa i get (0) : driver registered support for the following operations mean that i dont have UXA? - Running Intel GMA 950 graphics
<microhaxo> 9.10
<r0k3tm3n> Izinucs, try 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'
<gjl> I installed wine 1.1.35 through ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa in ubuntu 64bit 9.10. Did I install the 32bit version?
<Izinucs> r0k3tm3n: apt-get update gives all the 404 errors.. upgrade won't work because it's not connecting to the repos
<r0k3tm3n> Izinucs, are u connected to the internet?
<Izinucs> r0k3tm3n: hope so.. I'm talking to you :)
<mka> Izinucs, it looks like those repos are bad (for now). you either comment them out or ignore the 404's
<Izinucs> mka: it happens even after changing the default servers..
<r0k3tm3n> Izinucs, some people on here are using two different machines...
<Izinucs> r0k3tm3n: understand.. that's why the smilie at the end of my last line..
<mka> Izinucs, you have a lot of repos there. I suggest you just ignore the 404's unless you can't get some specific packages
<r0k3tm3n> Izinucs, looks like u can connect to some servers, but not others, i would suggest a restart, then try again.  then PM me
<basix> Slart: i created a new user with admin privileges and logged into it. It doesn't have the Admin directory...
<Slart> gjl: I think wine is 32bit.. even on 64bit systems
<solidsnake> this probably isnt the best place to ask for python help but... does anyone know a good python library for sound playing?
<microhaxo> How do i generate a Xorg.conf to enable UXA in 9.10 ?
<Izinucs> mka: it's weird that there are so many repos.. here's my sources list.. http://pastebin.com/f52fc95de
<mka> r0k3tm3n, Izinucs, I dont think restarting will solve the problem when he can connect to some servers. I think the problem is not local
<pozic> How can I change gdm, such that it doesn't show all the users? Or alternatively be able to delete the users from the overview?
<gjl> Slart, ok - thanks. I'm asking because I can't access the audio tab in winecfg and the closest I found to an answer suggested it was due to wine64 being installed instead of wine
<pozic> I deleted a bunch of users, but gdm is not updated.
<r0k3tm3n> Izinucs, mka, maybe, what package are you trying to add?
<mkquist> can ssh be opened graphically on local machine?
<Slart> gjl: hmm.. I think wine is 32bit.. but I guess there might be 32 bit and 64bit packages.. I'm not really sure though
<Izinucs> mka: r0k3tm3n yea.. restarting doesn't solve much.. I'm just trying to do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<solidsnake> this probably isnt the best place to ask for python help but... does anyone know a good python library for sound playing?
<innerconx> python sound : http://sourceforge.net/projects/pythonsound/
<mahngiel> how can i kill whatever has var-lock control?? i had to forcequit an app that needed admin pw, and i don't feel like rebooting to regain access
<CVirus> How can I remove the places and the system menus ?
<mahngiel> CVirus: right click > edit menus
<gjl> When I click the audio tab in winecfg I get the error: 'There is no audio driver currently specified in the registry'
<CVirus> mahngiel: I can edit the system menu but not the places
<jarray521> What ubuntu repository packages can cause a false positive for Xzibit using rkhunter?
<mahngiel> CVirus: ya, sorry, that crossed my mind as i hit enter
<r0k3tm3n> Izinucs, mka, a 404 error is where u can connect to the server, but the server cannot find the page requested
<Purpley> How do i view my running processes
<mka> Izinucs, the servers are probably down and if that is the case, just let it go
<gjl> I'm using alsa compiled from source
<bastid_raZor> Purpley: top, or install htop is is prettier.
<TomFarr> gjl drriver in wine can be not configured ore not installed
<CVirus> mahngiel: other suggestions ?
<mahngiel> Purpley: system > admin > system monitor
<CVirus> mahngiel: I want to get rid of both
<innerconx> Purply: from the terminal window type top
<mrclean> How can  I use Microsoft  shared printer?
<mahngiel> CVirus: i don't even use the menubar. that's how i did it :)
<mrclean> How do I set it up?
<Izinucs> mka: servers in the U.S. , England, and Main?  Tried all three locations.
<CVirus> mahngiel: I'm trying to force certain stuff on the user
<innerconx> anyone have any experience with dual head setups?
<mahngiel> CVirus: gotchya. sorry, mate
<mka> Izinucs, what is this ubuntu-rocks.org thing?
<Izinucs> innerconx: yep.. some
<r0k3tm3n> innerconx, dual card or dual head?
<mrclean> This trial an error method is not working
<CVirus> mahngiel: thanks
<Slart> !samba | mrclean
<ubottu> mrclean: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TomFarr> gjl: --version
<Izinucs> mka: I had synaptic search for the fastest server to my location.. that's what it chose.
<mahngiel> my Hardware Drivers app needed to be force-quit... now i am locked out... what can i do w/o having to reboot?
<innerconx> great. Have them both working no issues, but on occasion when either the system comes out of a screensaver or the monitors wake up, dual monitirs are gone and have to be reset
<pozic> So, does anyone know about how to get gdm to behave like it did before?
<innerconx> only happens on occasion, one of those little problems that are driving me crazy
<TomFarr> pozic what problem?
<mka> Izinucs, ok, but is there a package you cannot install because of these errors?
<Izinucs> innerconx: might be a driver issue for your video card.
<innerconx> Ubuntu 9.10 ATI card
<pozic> TomFarr: It shows at least one user, that isn't a user anymore.
<Izinucs> mka .. not sure.. haven't tried..
<pozic> TomFarr: and I don't like it that it shows the user names.
<con-man> if in Nvidia settings manager is says that the connection link is dual, does that mean SLI is enabled?
<pozic> TomFarr: Ideally, I would like to configure a default user name, such that I only have to input my password in the common case.
<jeeves_Moss> what would cause postfix not to start @ boot, and when I pull a "/etc/init.d/postfix reload" I get "error: unknown command: 'quiet-reload'".   This is a v-hosted system
<TomFarr> pozic: install xdm and configure like your like
<mka> Izinucs, you have far more than enough repos
<pozic> TomFarr: on a desktop/laptop machine there are not commonly 1000s of users ;)
<pozic> TomFarr: xdm is a bit too simplistic.
<Michalxo> hello! I have a problem.. I miss my bluetooth-applet icon after I turned my bluetooth OFF by software.. HW is on.. how do I get it back to "visible state"? It says that it runs
<pozic> TomFarr: I also don't like that I cannot disable the sound in gdm now.
<pozic> TomFarr: they changed far too much stuff which cannot be disabled.
<kleus> halp
<kleus> my dvd-rom drive isn't working
<mrclean> I need to print to a printer that is connected to an XP machine, (shared).
<kleus> i put the dvd in it and it doesn't recognize
<pozic> TomFarr: I read the configuration file, but there are no options, because the Gnome folks are allergic to options.
<kleus> no cd or dvd i have is currently working
<mka> kleus, do you put an original dvd?
<GiantTalkingCow> pozic: Yep. If I was to install Ubuntu, I'd go with 9.04 for the forseeable future. Until certain options are ironed out.
<kleus> mka, yes
<TomFarr> pozic: all what you want can configured, just try...
<Izinucs> mka: you'd think.. it looks like the intrepid -updates, -main, -restricted... are the ones giving issues.. those should always be active.. most of the others are for other packages that I like to keep on top of .. and they seem to be functional
<pozic> TomFarr: I tried.
<mka> kleus, is it encrypted?
<kleus> mka,  think it's a problem with my fstab file (or something like it)
<mahngiel> my Hardware Drivers app needed to be force-quit... now i am locked out... what can i do w/o having to reboot?
<GiantTalkingCow> As for Gnome and options, I really wish someone would fork it, but given the amount of work that'd require, I don't see it happening.
<kleus> mka, i've been trying with normal cds and dvds
<pozic> TomFarr: why do you think it is possible to configure it?
<kleus> mka, none seems to work
<mka> kleus, show me your /etc/fstab then
<pozic> TomFarr: SoundOnLogin=false
<pozic> TomFarr: I already set that option for example, but it does not work.
<Dr_Willis> I rember when ximian sort of kinda forked gnome.. :) but who rembers ximian now...
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to setup a SFTP server to share access to files, how do i restrict the login user to certain directories?
<kleus> mka, can you give me the url where i can post it?
<kleus> pastebin right?
<pozic> GiantTalkingCow: yes, 9.10 is a giant cluster fuck. That's how they say that in proper English, right?
<mahngiel> how about killing a program's root powers after it's been force-quit?
<TomFarr> pozic:  try change the sound theme
<mka> Izinucs, what does ddebs.ubuntu.com repos differ to those of archive.ubuntu-rocks.org?
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 is using all the latest cutting edge stuff for a reason.. to get things ironed out befor the next LTS.. :)
<mka> kleus, yes of course
<mahngiel> pozic: it is, indeed. :)
<kleus> mka, http://pastebin.com/d175a3566
<pozic> TomFarr: changing the sound theme? For which user?
<mka> kleus, you're damn right
<r0k3tm3n> i am looking to setup a SFTP server to share access to files, how do i restrict the login user to certain directories?
<innerconx> rok3tm3n: there is a good tutorial here to set up vsftp https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<kleus> mka, i had a similar problem in an old instalation, i managed to solve it, but i had to format the pc, now i don't know how to solve it
<kleus> mka, can you point out how to solve this issue?
<balloooza> I am looking to do this as a normal user: echo "1" >> /dev/ttyUSB0 ------- and also this needs to be done to an arduinio at 9600 speed, right now, I do not think I have nececary permissions
<mka> kleus, do you know your DVD drive device file (ie is it scd0)?
<pozic> r0k3tm3n: you are asking the wrong questions.
<Izinucs> mka: yea.. I've been looking at those.. I'm not sure where they are coming from.. they appear to be main repos for intrepid but have issues possibly because of the address line containing "binary-i386/Packages.gz" in the address line
<kleus> mka, no idea
<mka> kleus, put a line to mount it at the fstab file
<kleus> mka, how? =s sorry but i'm not the most advanced linux user
<pozic> r0k3tm3n: and you should just search Synaptic or whatever interface you use for SFTP and then read the fine manual.
<mka> kleus, are you using a laptop or desktop?
 * jasman Hoooreeeeeeeeeeeeeee akhirnya bisa juga jalan mIRC di linux
<TomFarr> pozic: hm. I think it can be configured, but how I don't know
<kleus> mka, laptop
<balloooza> r0k3tm3n: that is done using the normal directory and file permissions in linux
<r0k3tm3n> pozic: thanks for your help!
<pozic> TomFarr: if I cannot configure it, the usability experts failed.
<mka> kleus, it's probably scd0
<kleus> yes, probably
<mka> kleus, try "ls -l /dev/scd0" and paste HERE the output
<r0k3tm3n> innerconx: thanks for that link, i had not seen vsftpd before
<pozic> TomFarr: (for the simple reason that I can patch or rewrite gdm such that it does work)
<innerconx> very simple and easy set up
<kleus> mka, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-12-26 15:04 /dev/scd0 -> sr0
<r0k3tm3n> balloooza, ok, that makes sense, thanks!
<balloooza> r0k3tm3n: if you want to restrict a user from a directory just make in non "executable" to those people
<mahngiel> c'mon guys. somebody HAS to know... i'd hate to stop my uploads to reboot. i need my root powers back from a force-quit app
<pozic> I think I will just install kdm and wait one second more for my machine to boot.
<Michalxo> does anyone knows, how to bring up bluetooth to turned on state via CMD?
<pozic> mahngiel: what do you want?
<mka> kleus, paste this on /etc/fstab "/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom iso96660,udf defaults 0 0"
<mahngiel> i had to forcequit the hardware drivers' app cuz it froze for 3 hours. now i can't install/remove prgms
<mahngiel> pozic: due to E: var-lock
<Izinucs> mka: what's the difference between a repo beginning with deb http://<address> vs. deb http://*ddebs*.<address line>
<TomFarr> pozic: I not sure it. get out the sount driver from /boot/loader.rc
<mka> kleus, or alternatively "/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom auto defaults 0 0"
<TomFarr> sound*
<kleus> mka, i'll try that one if this doesn't work
<mka> Izinucs, it's the first time I see ddebs
<pozic> TomFarr: I don't have that file.
<mahngiel> pozic: is there a way to regain my power w/o reboot?
<TomFarr> pozic loader.conf?
<pozic> mahngiel: I have no idea what E: var-lock is supposed to mean.
<Izinucs> mka: maybe I'll just comment them out and see what happens.
<coz_> mahngiel,  I am not sure I understand
<pozic> mahngiel: can you do Control-Alt-F1?
<balloooza> r0k3tm3n: so you could make a group (sys > admin > users&groups) then let that group be able to execute the folder (there is a gui tool to do it if you right click on a folder)
<pozic> mahngiel: a machine rarely locks up completely, especially new machines having more than one core.
<mahngiel> the Software manager is waiting for 'other software managers to quit'. the last mgr was Hardware Drivers...
<pozic> mahngiel: so, do Control-Alt-F1
<protojay> pozic: tell that to my laptop ;)
<coz_> generally  a system that locks up is likely to be an incorrectly installed video driver
<pozic> protojay: ?
<pozic> protojay: it works here.
<Izinucs> mka: looks like it's fixed.. no more errors.. weird
<protojay> pozic: i meant your comment about a machine nrarely locking up
<Purpley> Hey guys Im trying to re-do a software installation and I need to uninstall it before trying, problem is the thing im doing isn't in the Synaptics package manager
<mka> !yay|Izinucs
<ubottu> Izinucs: Glad you made it! :-)
<chrome_> the 64 bit ubuntu is available only for AMDs 64, not intel?
<Purpley> How do i uninstall it?
<[R]> does anyone know how to make usb work in virtualbox in ubuntu 9.10?
<Purpley> I think it might  of been libaries
<balloooza> r0k3tm3n: I am using ssh to transfer files with sshfs, there is a great guide to setup the shares so that they mount automaticly when there is an internet connection, and then unmount when it is lost, if you are thinking ablut opening it up to the outside world (ok security wise) make sure all accounts have STRONG RaNd0m passwords, and get a dyndns from dyndns.com
<Izinucs> mka: now I'm off to reinstall windows for my son.. that's a two day process with all the updates, drivers, configuration, software install etc.. argggg.
<pozic> protojay: my machine locked up because of Ubuntu incompetence, but now everything is ok. I can basically let it run as long as I want.
<pozic> Izinucs: uh, why?
<Izinucs> pozic: he doesn't like linux.. :(
<Purpley> How do I delete folders via the terminal?
<pozic> Izinucs: humans don't like change.
<pozic> Izinucs: Windows users are generally clueless.
<balloooza> Purpley: rm -rf /folder
<pozic> Izinucs: he will thank you in 10 years.
<Izinucs> pozic: he's not human.. he's an alien teenager
<Purpley> ahhh thanks
<pozic> Izinucs: I wish my parents gave me a Linux box 10 years ago.
<Purpley> If I delete the folder would the thing in the folder still be installed on my computer?
<pozic> Izinucs: (and especially having clued in parents)
<pozic> Izinucs: but I was not so lucky.
<Andre> pozic: how so?
<balloooza> Purpley: can you say that a diferent way
<fuhrmann> this is the chat of ubuntu?
<Izinucs> pozic: I'll set him up with a dual boot knowing he'll get infected.  At least after that he'll be able to get into something and continue his work..
<kleus> mka, i think it worked, thanks
<pozic> Andre: my parents are clueless w.r.t. computers.
<Andre> fuhrmann: this is the chat of ubuntu
<mka> kleus, no problem
<babbio> hi guys i have a problem.....i have an lcd full hd with a vga port....i would like to connect my pc to this fullhd tv but after the grub splash screen i have the following message "mode not supported", i know that my tv is fullhd so it support the 1920x1080 resolution but how to start ubuntu with that resolution?????
<Purpley> I have Tor's libaries installed on my computer, I need to reinstall them, How do i get rid of them?
<macman_> can you delete a gpt (guid partition) with ubuntu or any linux distro ?
<Purpley> They dont show in the synaptics manager
<balloooza> Purpley: OK, so was it compiled
<mahngiel> sorry about that... ctrl+alt+f1 sent me to xterm
<kleus> mka, it reads the cd
<Purpley> How do i get rid of it?
<kleus> but
<pozic> mahngiel: no
<fuhrmann> hauhua, I am in Mandriva, and i'm testing this,"IRC"
<mahngiel> was there a tip how to get around that previous issue?
<kleus> i get this message trying to open it
<kleus> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<kleus> mount: only root can mount /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom
<pozic> mahngiel: xterm and a pseudo-terminal are two different things.
<balloooza> Purpley, did you use ./configure make make install to install them?
<pozic> mahngiel: anyway, just input your user name there and your password and login.
<mahngiel> pozic: wherever i went, i didn't like it. :)  anyways. i'm not that advanced yet. i just relogged
<Purpley> i did ./configure
<mahngiel> pozic: lol. on relog, i was still w/o GUI. but, anyways, i restarted
<balloooza> Purpley, OK so have you done sudo make install yet?
<Purpley> no
<Purpley> Wait it isn't installed is it?
<mahngiel> so how do you fix being locked out if you have to force-quit the app?
<balloooza> Purpley, no you havent
<Purpley> hmmm
<DaZ> Purpley: configure configures makefiles, make compiles sourcecode
<mka> kleus, replace defaults by "ro,noauto,user,exec"
<DaZ> Purpley: and make install installs it, but use checkinstall instead [;
<Purpley> oh
<TuxMan> hi
<balloooza> Purpley, make "makes" it, and sudo make install installs it, so if you have only done ./configure it is not installed yet
<kleus> mka, what do you mean?
<mka> kleus, the line of /etc/fstab
<TuxMan> I have several zip files, such as ddd01.zip , ddd02.zip... etc...they all form only a single file inside,how to extract them in the terminal??
<balloooza> DaZ, we just said the same thing
<DaZ> balloooza: we didn't.
<DaZ> balloooza: you keep repeating bs about make install
<DaZ> which is the worst way [;
<Andre>  chillout
<kleus> mka, done
<kleus> reboot then i'll try again
<mka> kleus, make it like "/dev/scd0 /media/cdrom auto ro,user,noauto,exec 0 0"
<bobito> Any chance I can get help opening a port?  I've forwarded it on my router, opened it in ufw and iptables, and transmission should be listening to the port, but bopth transmission, nmap, and an online service still see it as closed.  I'm working off hardy, and can't find any online manual that I haven't already tried
<TuxMan> I have several zip files, such as ddd01.zip , ddd02.zip... etc...they all form only a single file inside,how to extract them in the terminal?? I tried unzip ddd01.zip but it only extracted the first file
<mka> kleus, you dont have to reboot
<Purpley> Then how do I uninstall something? Because when i put in the command "tor" it says tor is running, therefore tor is installed somewhere
<mka> just take out the cd and re-insert it
<kleus> mka, ok
<jmyers1> I just watched an AMAZING video on youtube of a guy with MY video card, running an amazing desktop with full 3d acceleration, and compiz?  Is this compiz what caused his desktop to be so cool with the windows vista multiple desktop vibe?
<bobito> Tuxmax: find an HJsplit equivalent for linux
<DaZ> jmyers1: unfortunately yes.
<balloooza> Purpley, hmm I am confused now, do you think that you installed it yet?
<DaZ> jmyers1: if it was on kde then he just used kwin
<Purpley> No I did install it
<kleus> mka, still not working
<jmyers1> I'm less excited about compiz, and more excited that it's POSSIBLE to have 3d acceleration with my video card! lol  ATI / Linux relationship blows. :(
<Purpley> Hold on ill show you what the terminal is saying
<kleus> now it doesn't even mount
<balloooza> Purpley, use pastebin
<r0k3tm3n> i have a laptop running Crunchbang 9.04.01 (based on Ubuntu) and the laptop runs for 38 min then freezes.  then i have to physically reboot the machine.  this has happened twice so far.  any idea whats u?
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/m61f8fcc
<tfm> can anyone see what song is playing when they play internet radio using TOTEM????????????
<tfm> can anyone see what song is playing when they play internet radio using TOTEM (MoviePlayer)????????????
<mka> kleus, paste here the output of "grep media /etc/fstab"
<rww> ubottu: derivatives | r0k3tm3n
<ubottu> r0k3tm3n: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<bastid_raZor> tfm: do the excess '?'s' make your question more important or visible?
<r0k3tm3n> rww, ubottu,srry thnx
<oldwu> :-Dhi all
<tfm> bastid_raZor: no, they emphasize my inquisitiveness
<kleus> mka, /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom auto ro,noauto,user,exec 0 0
<kleus> media was highlighted
<Purpley> Oh wait, I get what I did wrong never mind I dont need help sorry
<mka> kleus, maybe reboot
<owen1> after upgrading to koala I got no audio. i added myself to audio group and it's ok on firefox videos. but on mplayer i hear sound only with sudo. any hints?
<kleus> mka, i'll try
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. if an audio codec is --> MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 2   - is that the same as 'mp3' ?
<wrobel_> Hej
<bobito> Can anyone porint me in the right direction for the Port Forwarding issue I mentioned?  I already tried all the online help files I could find
<macman_> hehe
<jmyers1> DaZ: why the unfortunately comment when I ask about compiz?
<macman_> can you delete a gpt (guid partition) with ubuntu or any linux distro ?
<Slart> Dr_Willis: isn't mp3 mpeg layer 3?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  not sure. got a little portable mp4 video player from santa. and the  Codecs of the example video says taht in the gnome properties
<wrobel_> pl?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  trying to figure out how to encode TO the proper video for mat for it
<tfm> can anyone see what song is playing when they play internet radio using TOTEM (MoviePlayer)????????????
<Jamed> !pl | wrobel_
<ubottu> wrobel_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<blistov> i have an md device i accidentally created, at /dev/md_d1.  It seems to randomly bind one of three devices at boot, and i cant delete it.  anyone have any idea's?
<Slart> Dr_Willis: actually, I have no idea what the difference is between layer 1,2,3.. but still.. I thought the 3 came from layer 3
<Rabbitbunny> Trying to burn a copy of my XP Home CD as the shiney bit fell off this blue one. I right clicked on the *.iso and selected burn. I put a blank in there. It says 'Preparing to write'. For about the last 13 minutes. How long is this gonna take?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  yea. Im still trying different optiosn to encode to this thing.. and different programs.
<snayth> Doing a new install of Ubuntu on my Intel 64bit laptop. Which version of Karmic 9.10 would be best to use? It is Intel not AMD ??
<Dr_Willis> file Sample\ Video.avi
<Dr_Willis> Sample Video.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 320 x 240, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 1 or 2 (stereo, 44100 Hz)
<Slart> snayth: try the 64bit ubuntu
<Slart> snayth: amd64 works on both intel and amd
<DaZ> snayth: amd64 is the architecture
<DaZ> and it's both amd and intel
<tfm> can anyone see what song is playing when they play internet radio using TOTEM (MoviePlayer)????????????
<giantpune> hey guys.  is there any trick to get ubuntu 9.10 to recognise a SD card reader any faster?
<Dr_Willis> tfm:  if you use more ??'s people will pay more attention to you for such critical questions/problems.
<snayth> Slart: There is just a straight 64bit - Thought there was only a 64bit that is for the AMD cpu chipset ? ?
<giantpune> mine takes 5 minutes after connected
<tfm> Dr_Willis: im already using more ??'s
<Frijolie> I keep getting error message "an uncaught exception was raised: [Errno 2] No such file or directory" when attempting to make a USB Live CD
<Frijolie> what's causing that?
<Slart> snayth: no, it's for both amd and intel.. I think amd was the first to come up with the consumer technology.. I think intel licensed it.. or something like that
<Frijolie> it goes all the way through ~99% then gives that error message
<Frijolie> tried to boot to the USB drive afterwards and it crashes
<Frijolie> I even formatted the USB drive prior to attempting to make it a Live CD
<kleus> mka, it's still the same
<snayth> Slart; So just download and usde the AMD 64bit and be good to go huh ?
<Jamed> Frijolie: try keeping it on one line, that makes it easier to follow your question
<DaZ> snayth: yes.
<Slart> Dr_Willis: here's the difference.. it seems it's actually different codecs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-1_Audio_Layer_I  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-1_Audio_Layer_II  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-1_Audio_Layer_III
<snayth> Daz: Thank you.
<Slart> snayth: yup
<tfm> Dr_Willis: im already using more ??'s
<Frijolie> Jamed, that would be a long response, but thanks for the advice.
<tfm> can anyone see what song is playing when they play internet radio using TOTEM (MoviePlayer)????????????
<snayth> Slart: Thank you as well! I always try to make things more confusing for myself :)
<Slart> Dr_Willis: there's also a general article about it here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-1  about 3/4 down.. under audio =)
<Slart> snayth: hehe... you're welcome
<Jamed> Frijolie: did you try unetbootin to create the usb? i got it to work with it
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  yea the thing came with an encoder tool for windows.. going to have to try it in wine.  need to track down a progarm that can 'convert videos to be just like 'THIS' video.. ' :) for example. heh
<Frijolie> Jamed, well that's how I installed Ubuntu on this machine (USB drive) but I'm trying to create another and it's not working. Never heard of unetbootin before
<Slart> Dr_Willis: for any question involving movie conversion the answer is always mencoder+lots of free time =)
<Jamed> Frijolie: in jaunty or any newer version you can install it from the repos and on http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ theres also a windows binary
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  yep..  seeing if any of the presets in winff/handbrake are suitable.. so far none are.
<tfm> IM MAD AND I DONT CARE WHO KNOWS IT. My totem randomly cuts out and buffers back very slowly. OTHER PLAYRES DONT DO THAT. Plus it wont show what song is playing
<Dr_Willis> tfm:  one of the many reasons i never use totem..  have fun.
<Frijolie> Jamed, I'm on Karmic so maybe I'll try that from the repos. I didn't checksum the .iso file so maybe that's part of it. I'm redownloading it again and will see if that was the problem
<Jamed> Frijolie: you should checksum it, to ensure the download went allright
<_Lau_> j #login-essen.de
<owen1> after upgrading to koala I got no audio. i added myself to audio group and it's ok on firefox videos. but on mplayer i hear sound only with sudo. any hints?
<tfm> Dr_Willis: totem has worked PERFECTLY for years, and worked with the media buttons on my computer
<Frijolie> Jamed, I know..that's why i'm downloading a new version of .iso and will then check the MD5s then Ill try the USB creator again
<macman_> question .. i want to arrange icons on my desktop by name .. do i have to do this in gconf-editor or is  there another way
<dexter> what is a good partion size for ubunut
<chalcedony> i have 9.04, is there any particular reason why i'm having trouble with firefox and Open Office being slow?
<Slart> chalcedony: yes.. the reason is "firefox" and "openoffice" ;)
<Dr_Willis> tfm:  ive never had it work right.. and i have no mediabuttons.. I got an old 20lb IBM clicky-clacky keyboard.
<Slart> chalcedony: I'm not sure if they are slower on 9.04 than on any other version though
<m4rzito> hi to all
<tfm> IM MAD AND I DONT CARE WHO KNOWS IT. My totem randomly cuts out and buffers back very slowly. OTHER PLAYRES DONT DO THAT. Plus it wont show what song is playing
<sixtila> why is not gparted allowing me to resize my partition where ubuntu is ?
<sixtila> aint that possible
<tfm> can anyone see what song is playing when they play internet radio using TOTEM (MoviePlayer)????????????
<chalcedony> Slart, no.. they were fine.. until lately.
<Frijolie> also, is there a way to force password change upon first log in after creating multiple user accounts?
<chalcedony> Slart, maybe the last updates
<Sonjaaa> admiral hoshi is gay!
<kleus> how  can i see what's the mount pint of my dvd drive?
<kleus> point*
<Slart> chalcedony: might be.. I'm not using 9.04 myself so I can't check myself
<chalcedony> sigh
<chalcedony> seriously i had to restart firefox today.. and open office won't open a calc file it's just sitting there.
<cannonball> Hi all, I'm trying to figure out how to control the group that /dev/sdb* character devices are owned by (auto created when plug sony mp3 player in).   I've been googling and grepping, not finding anything yet.  Any pointers or url's?
<emet> is the PS3 a UPnP media player?
<Slart> cannonball: I would check udev rules.. I'm not sure if that's the right way but that's what I would start looking at
<cannonball> Slart: that's what I've been doing, thanks.  I suspect there is something global somewhere that I have to override, I just have to find it...
<ctmjr> kleus: look in /etc/fstab
<kleus> ctmjr, that's the problem, my cd-rom wasn't there, and now i'm not sure how to include it there
<kleus> ctmjr, mka, as been helping me, but it's still not working, i'm thinking he's trying to mount the wrong device
<GruSum> sixtila2: cause it is mounted <<??>>
<sixtila2> gotcha thanks
<chalcedony> does killall soffice.bin work? the calc i was trying to open is just sitting there saying 'calculating'
<GruSum> sixtila2: np
<zleap> issyl0, you there
<issyl0> zleap: yes.
<jtaji> chalcedony: 'xkill' is handy for that
<zleap> you were chatting in im, then i got a message saying you were away
<chalcedony> jtaji, xkill ?
<issyl0> zleap, I am ;)
<chalcedony> it won't let me click on it
<guil> does anyone know the version of netbeans I have to use to download the version with Tomcat?
<guil> i got one but didn't come with it
<ctmjr> kleus: what does ls /dev/hd*
<Ose> can anyone help me get my comp online? I have an USB wifi dongle that did work, until the network changed. I got help with getting it on last time, but because of the new encryption settings I can't do it again on my own
<kleus> ctmjr, ls: cannot access /dev/hd: No such file or directory
<evilbug> i got a toshiba satellite l500 and i'm having trouble making the wifi work.
<aeon-ltd> evilbug: have you looked up ndiswrapper?
<evilbug> aeon-ltd: i haven't. doing that right now.
<ctmjr> kleus: did you include the * /dev/hd*
<kleus> yup
<kleus> ctmjr, yup
<kleus> ctmjr, ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<aeon-ltd> kleus: it didn't mean /dev/hd* literally *=anything
<kleus> oh, how's that?
<Armageddon> let's say I have a radio, which application do I use to connect to the radio and play music for other people to listen to ? something like shoutcast !
<macman_> wow ogmrip takes for ever
<kleus> aeon-ltd, how's that?
<aeon-ltd> kleus: do you have a gui or command line file manager?
<kleus> aeon-ltd, what do you mean? i'm using the terminal =s
<aeon-ltd> kleus: ok do this 'cd /dev'
<kleus> aeon-ltd, done
<aeon-ltd> kleus: then 'ls' or 'dir'
<Ose> is there any way to check what sort of encryption a network has? I know its WEP something, but not exact
<aeon-ltd> kleus: can you see a hd* now?
<kleus> ok, i have dvd in it
<kleus> no hd though
<aeon-ltd> kleus: what else?
<orpheubig> ola
<orpheubig> alguem fala pt
<guil> eu falo
<orpheubig> que bom
<mMezquitale> !pt | orpheubig
<ubottu> orpheubig: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kleus> aeon-ltd, my problem is with the dvd drive, and i wastrying to mount the dvd by typing /dev/cdrom, while i should hve mounted with /dev/dvd
<Armageddon> let's say I have a radio, which application do I use to connect to the radio and play music for other people to listen to ? something like shoutcast ! does anyone have an idea ?
<kleus> no?
<kleus> hmm... nvm
<kleus> Armageddon, rhytmbox
<aeon-ltd> kleus: ok problem should be solved then, now that you have all the info you need
<aeon-ltd> Armageddon: what kind of radio?
<mMezquitale> Armageddon, youre talking about broadcasting over the internet using your ubuntu machine?
<Sonjaaa>  what do you use to convert avis to a normal dvd disc with menus etc
<kleus> aeon-ltd, it didn't worked... my dvd drive is still not working properly
<Slart> Sonjaaa: devede is pretty nice
<Armageddon> mMezquitale, no, I'm talking about connecting to an already made server and upload music
<Slart> Sonjaaa: also qdvdauthor and dvd styler
<aeon-ltd> kleus: what was the original problem?
<kleus> aeon-ltd, my dvd drive isn't woking. I'll paste my fstab in pastebin.
<aman> Hi
<aeon-ltd> kleus: have you checked all your hardware first?
<kleus> http://pastebin.com/d5cf7b6a5
<kleus> aeon-ltd, it's working properly
<gl0w_> hey, im having problems with ubuntu on my netbook and was wondering if i could get some help
<kleus> aeon-ltd, but only outside ubuntu
<Slart> gl0w_: just describe your problems
<gl0w_> i get the OS installed, then reboot
<mMezquitale> Armageddon, I dont believe anyone is following you, using a server you can download and upload all the music you want, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?  You already mentioned one piece of software, others have mentioned amarok, what is it exactly youre trying to accomplish?
<gl0w_> i get a screen that says GRUB loading, then it goes to a blank screen with just a cursor
<gl0w_> and just sits there
<fromWinToLin> Does anyone here use gPodder 2.1?
<yungthrilla43> hello all
<mMezquitale> !hello | yungthrilla43
<ubottu> yungthrilla43: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gl0w_> i can reset the machine and get the option to run linux, or in recovery mode, and it will boot into the OS then
<gl0w_> but when rebooted properly again it gets the same problem
<yungthrilla43> ok well
<yungthrilla43> i hqave a issue
<pizzalover> hi
<yungthrilla43> with karmic
<Armageddon> mMezquitale, there is a server already running as a machine, usually from windows they connect to it through shoutcast installed as a module into winamp, how to connect to it from linux ? what application ?
<aeon-ltd> kleus: so it works in windows?
<yungthrilla43> and my ms webcam
<pizzalover> i have a problem with fonts scaling
<evilbug> aeon-ltd: from what i'm seeing the toshiba has an atheros card. should i install the win driver for it or is there a linux driver for it?
<lvh> Hello. I'd like to use Ubuntu on my carputer. I haven't bought any hardware yet. I'm mostly worried about GPS navigation.
<pizzalover> especially true-type
<pizzalover> also with transparency, somehow i think those are related
<pizzalover> here is a screenshot:  http://imagehost.peoplesprimary.com/~ballsac/December/2009/linux/screens/problem.png
<kleus> aeon-ltd, it works with live cd and other boot cds, just doesn't work on ubuntu, and it worked on windows a couple of months back, before i installed ubuntu
<lvh> Does anyone know of any UNIX-based navigation software (probably commercial because of the maps) that works like Tomtom or Garmin or similar things?
<pizzalover> anyone have the same problem?
<yungthrilla43> anyone get the microsoft lifecam  issues fixed on ubuntu?
<gl0w_> i wanna say im having a  problem with GRUB but i dunno
<aman> Hey, I was wondering if there is somekind of profissional mixer where I can add echo and other effects to the sound
<lvh> Windows software that's known to work on Wine is fine too.
<Dr_Willis> lvh:  i was thinking i saw some similer feature to that on google maps.. but i dident look into it very much.
<Slart> lvh: not sure about "unix based" but there's gpsdrive and a couple of others you can use in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> evilbug: i would reccommend searching first for a native solution, if none is found just use the windows one
<mMezquitale> Armageddon, apparently xmms and zinf support shoutcast
<lvh> Dr_Willis, ah, right, I could install android instead, that might work :D
<yungthrilla43>  anyone get the microsoft lifecam  issues fixed on ubuntu?
<Slart> lvh: gpsdrive can use maps from different sources.. openstreetmap or similar and others
<Armageddon> mMezquitale, thank you
<yungthrilla43> anyone put ubuntu on a cell phone yet?
<aeon-ltd> kleus: sorry i've got no other ideas
<mMezquitale> aman, looks like you want to install ubuntu studio in your machine
<aman> I don't have the necessary equipment to connect mic to my speaker system so I am using my pc
<kleus> aeon-ltd, np thanks for your help
<lvh> Slart, ah, but I thought gpsdrive just gave you an arrow (eg the azimuth of where you're supposed to be going) instead of "turn left in 300m" type navigation
<aman> what part of ubuntu studio will help me?
<lvh> Slart, I guess you could sort-of do that by asking Google maps and then extracting the data as a gpx file?
<Aleoss> I'm trying to install Flash into Chromium and it keeps giving me "Cound not find package 'adobe-flashplugin'."
<yungthrilla43> try
<yungthrilla43> linux mint
<yungthrilla43> before u try ubuntu studio
<Slart> lvh: ahh.. that's true... it only uses the map as a background.. it can't tell roads from fields/sea and such.. those maps cost money.. lots of money
<lvh> Slart, yeah, I know
<bazhang> !ot | yungthrilla43
<ubottu> yungthrilla43: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lvh> Slart, unfortunately tomtom doesn't hand out their software yet
<mMezquitale> yungthrilla43, does linux mint have a real time kernel with all appz already installed and configured?
<lvh> Slart, which is stupid since the tomtom one/go navigation things are just linux boxes
<Slart> lvh: not sure if they will do something when/if openstreetmap takes off.. but that's still pretty unfinished
<pizzalover> I have a problem with fonts SCALING
<pizzalover> here is a screenshot:  http://imagehost.peoplesprimary.com/~ballsac/December/2009/linux/screens/problem.png
<pizzalover> someone else have this problem
<pizzalover> in ubuntu
<pizzalover> ?
<FloodBot2> pizzalover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> lvh: well.. if that software were available to everyone we wouldn't be buying tomtom-boxes, now would we? =)
<lvh> Slart, who cares about the software
<lvh> Slart, the maps is where the money is
<lvh> Slart, you get the software for free now too, there's no way there's only 60 euros worth of hardware in those things
<Slart> pizzalover: that imagehost isn't working for me.. just times out
<lvh> (but you sure as hell can get em for 60 euros)
<Purpley> same here
<Slart> lvh: yes.. change software to software/maps
<lvh> Slart, i have no problem with paying for maps
<lvh> Slart, they cost money to make, it's only fair to pay back their R&D costs
<Slart> lvh: there are maps you can buy.. at least in sweden there are some from the swedish institude responsible for measuring the county.. but those cost up to 1000 USD.. that's a bit steep imho
<drbobb> hello, does anyone know how to communicate with a win-ce device from ubuntu? I just want to browse and copy files, don't care about addressbook syncing & such
<lvh> Slart, once i have them there's no software to use em with, so I'll pass
<lvh> drbobb, wince? wow, that's ancient
<kunji> Hey there anyone know how to get a creative live! cam video IM ultra to work with skype, I can see output using luvcview -d /dev/video0 but I don't see anything when I try to test it in skype, though the light for the camera comes on.
<drbobb> lvh?
<lvh> drbobb, are you sure you don't mean windows mobile 2003/5/6?
<LjL> !pocketpc | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: For information on transferring files and synchronizing to PocketPC and Windows Mobile devices, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
#ubuntu 2009-12-27
<kunji> Also I am able to use the camera's microphone....
<mMezquitale> aman, red means the message is for you, that way the message stands out, get to the habit of using people's names in your messages, use !afewletters_then_tab
<PrototypeX29A> cu
<Ose> can anyone help me get my comp online? I have an USB wifi dongle that did work, until the network changed. I got help with getting it on last time, but because of the new encryption settings I can't do it again on my own. Alternately I could use this vista laptop + an ethernet cable, but that too would require a walkthrough
<gl0w_> if im  not able to get help in here can anyone recommend a forum or something that i could post on perhaps?
<mMezquitale> !patience | gl0w_
<ubottu> gl0w_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<drbobb> sorry but I'm really not up to date with microsoft's versioning/naming/whatever.. this is a fairly new device - a pentagram nomad gt
<Koganei> is there any way I can use my laptop's keyboard to control my desktop's machine? I just want the keyboard, not take over the graphics
<nnx> I'm trying to make a hard disk image with dd - nothing fancy, just dd if=blah of=blah.img.  However, it keeps going through a particular GB really really fast (a normal gig takes over a minute, this one in just a few secons).  Should I be worried?
<Ose> how do I check what USB units are connected and recognized by Ubuntu? i'm starting to doubt this dongle is even powered up
<lvh> Koganei, google synergy, that might be what you want
<teage> hello
<mMezquitale> Ose, lsbusb
<Ose> in terminal?
 * Ose checks
<Koganei> lvh: checking~ thanks
<mMezquitale> Ose, yes
<lvh> Ose, lsusb seeing it does not imply ubuntu "recognziing" it in the sense of "it has a driver and the driver is loaded"
<Dr_Willis> Koganei:  synergy can do that. Its handy. but a bit of an annoyance to setup
<teage> cant get this make make install figured out
<Koganei> sweet
<Ose> doesn't work?
<teage> can anyone help please
<lvh> Ose, that's not a useful problem report
<Dr_Willis> teage:  only if you tell us the problem
<lvh> do we have a !doesntwork in this channel?
<Pizza1337> anyone know how i can stop apache from auto starting at boot?
<Ose> bash: Isbusb command not found
<Pizza1337> nevermind
<Ose> bash: lsbusb command not found
<Dr_Willis> Ose:  try lsusb
<blistov> I have an md raid5 of 3 discs sd{d,e,f}1 .  When I boot to my karmic install, there is an incorrect device node /dev/md_d1, which is grabbing 1 of d,e, or f, but not initializing any raid.  one of the 3 drives is bind binded, but not used. this means I can not create a useable array.  anyone know how to make this stop?
<Ose> woohoo!
<Ose> oh, it is on
<Ose> okay then
<kcj1993> can anyone help me with standby issues?
<Ose> [00:36]	<Ose>	can anyone help me get my comp online? I have an USB wifi dongle that did work, until the network changed. I got help with getting it on last time, but because of the new encryption settings I can't do it again on my own
<lvh> Ose, that's because it's lsusb and not lsbusb
<Ose> :P
<ries> I guys, after I build a vanilla linuc kernel I get during boot : disagrees about version of symbol struct_module, and teh syste, doesn't boot. How can I verify that my new kernels load up the correct modules from lib/modules?
<ardnew> I have a ralink 2860 wireless card and can connect to my wireless router. when I close my laptop lid and it suspends or hibernates, it can not reconnect to my wireless router using nmapplet or ifconfig/dhcpcd
<drbobb> LjL: this is quite confusing
<ardnew> it just times out trying to get a new dhcp lease
<mMezquitale> Ose, sorry meant to ssay lsusb
 * Ose jumps up and down and screams for attention
<Ose> mMezquitale: no problem
<kcj1993> no one?
<amelius> ardnew: have you tried power cycling the router?
<nnx> Ose: I'd help you if I could, but my Linux skills have rusted.  As-is I'm just trying to figure out what made dd go weird.
<mMezquitale> Ose, if your network "changed" then you have to figure out what those changes are, like for example if it's secured then you have to change the password, we cant figure it out unless we know what those changes are
<Ose> mMezquitale: it's a brand new network
<Slart> lvh: I started browsing through the openstreetmap site.. it seems there are some software available.. here's one http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Traveling_Salesman
<Ose> just with the same router
<Ose> i.e. the router was reset
<Slart> lvh: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Routing/OfflineRouters
<lvh> Slart, awesome, thanks, I'll start reading now
<ardnew> amelius: yeah. the only thing that seems to resolve it is power cycling the laptop..
<mMezquitale> Ose, if the router was reset then most likely the password was changed, that's the first possibililty
<Ose> yes I know, I made a new connection
<Ose> the old network had a different name and a normal passphrase
<Ose> this one has a new name and a WEP passphrase
<Ose> or something
<Ose> wifi jargon isn't my strongest subject
<amelius> ardnew: that's odd; you tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and such?
<nnx> I'm trying to make a direct HD image with dd (nothing fancy, just if and of parameters).  But it seems to have "skipped" most of a gigabyte.  Any insight as to why this might be?
<ardnew> amelius: it will let me 'networking stop', but when I try to restart or just start it prints the "starting..." message  or whatever and then returns to the shell prompt. it never prints that [done] message on the right
<ardnew> so something is failing when trying to start the networking script
<ardnew> er when trying to execute the networking script
<Ose> okay, I managed to connect to the network
<Ose> but its not online
<amelius> ardnew: is that an actual removable card or an integrated chipset?
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, i have 2 questions (feel free to answer only one).. 1) will most USB wireless-n adapters work on karmic? if you have one up and running out of the box, tell me which one it is.. 2) what about analog tv tuner usb adapters? do you have one up and running on your ubuntu box?
<tzanger> good evening; I'm running 9.10 amd64 and need to install libgtk1.2-dev... I've apt-get updated but it still says that while things reference that package, it cant' find the package
<tzanger> libgtk2.0-dev is not the right one
<Koganei> so, there are no timestamps in the log for synergy+, but I figure I can modify the source and add it. Are there any resources to learn how to make a standard patch so I can send it to the synergy+ project?
<Kamokow> my ~/.bashrc file has: "export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev" as well as "export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin" for a path dependency, however when i run the command to set it up it says "ERROR: Set $PSPDEV before continuing." What am i doing wrong?
<mkquist_> anyone help with ssh -x? I can login to other computer, but am getting - "Cannot open display" when trying to run apps like gimp
<jtaji> mkquist: that should be ssh -X
<mMezquitale> tzanger, what software did you use to install it?  have you tried synaptic?
<mkquist_> jtaji: the caps makes a difference huh...
<Dr_Willis> Linux - helping you use those  Uppercase letters for over 15 years. :)
<jtaji> mkquist: -x disables X11 forwarding ;)
<Ose> ehm...
<Ose> so I just typed in "ping (vista machine IP)"
<Ose> and terminal started looping the ping
<Ose> i.e. it has pinged the same addres 150 times now
<Ose> halp?
<jtaji> Ose: ctrl + c
<mkquist_> jtaji: thankyou, all that googling and I missed that capital X
<Ose> jtaji: thanks
 * Ose wonders why the copy command did that...
<jillsmitt> can i make a clone of my current installed and configured ubuntu with remastersys?
<ska> I loaded a Lenovo G530 with 9.10, it ran for a few days, and somehow the UUID was not findable when we rebooted today.. I had to go into rescue mode and change all UUID's to /dev/sdaX... Not sure how this happened
<jtaji> jillsmitt: I'd recommend clonezilla
<ska> I converted both the grub.cfg and /dev/fstab, and all works ok.
<jillsmitt> jtaji, can you navigate me to it?
<ska> But I'm not sure how it lost its UUIDs
<jtaji> jillsmitt: http://clonezilla.org/   http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/stable/iso-zip-files.php
<Dr_Willis> Ose: ping is not a copy command...
<Travis-42> is there any way to paste into the "unlock" windows that pop up (e.g. for an ssh key passphrase)?
<drbobb> LjL: looks like i'm out of luck, the instructions on www.synce.org plain don't work for my device
<phako> which package does the "Window Selector" gnome panel applet belong to?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i borked my windows in dual boot.  i need to remove my ubuntu partitions and increase my windows partition.  i've read up on it and it seems straightforward.  is there anything i should be wary of?
<mMezquitale> Travis-42, try copying and then to paste press CTRL-V
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:   you will need to reinstall the windows boot loader some how
<tzanger> mMezquitale: just using apt-get at the moment
<Travis-42> mMezquitale, CTRL-V, middle click, none of the paste functions will work
<mkquist> binMonkey: why remove? cantyou just resize?
<danny> how can i get install nubuntu on my ubuntu system?
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: all the guides say i have to issue the fixmbr command to do that.  is that right?
<tzanger> mMezquitale: synaptic can't find it either
<tzanger> mMezquitale: not synaptic, sorry, aptitude
<ardnew> amelius: I believe it is an integrated chipset. its a stock asus eeepc 1000
<mMezquitale> binMonkey, just make sure you have your data backed up, you dont have to reinstall windows if you installed it first
<binMonkey> mkquist: i tried gparted live but it won't allow me to resize the windows partition.  i guess partitions have to be next to each other to resize them?
<ardnew> amelius: and a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10
<mkquist_> binMonkey: yes
<cynicalpsycho> hello room
<ska> Anyone see thise problem before?
<cynicalpsycho> how goes the popcorn?
<zcat[1]> binMonkey:  yes, boot from windows install CD, follow prompts to get to 'recovery console' (looks like DOS) and type 'fixmbr'
<mMezquitale> !ot | cynicalpsycho
<ubottu> cynicalpsycho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nigel_nb> !ska | ask
<nigel_nb> !ask | ska
<ubottu> ska: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mkquist_> binMonkey: my understanding is that after you  resize your windows part, you should boot into windows at least once
<mkquist_> binMonkey: to let it update itself
<binMonkey> zcat[1]: my laptop didn't come with an install cd.  and i can't create a recovery cd because i made my windows partition too small.  there's no room to make one.
<nigel_nb> binMonkey: you have to compromize on data if u are going to resize
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  depends on your version of windows.. MS is so good - it feels tthe need to change the commands/ways to do it.. every new version
<tzanger> mMezquitale: synaptic doesn't see libgtk1.2-dev either
<tzanger> this has to have a simple solution, but I'm just not seeing it.  I do have universe sources set up
<zcat[1]> binMonkey:  you can probably just delete the ubuntu partitions, resize the ntfs partition and then reinstall ubuntu, GRUB will detect windows and set up dual-boot for you again.
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: it's windows 7.  the only reason i kept it was for games and now i realize i'll have to upgrade to windows 7 ultimate to run 32 bit games.  i fucking hate this.
<nigel_nb> tzanger: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<danny> how can i get install nubuntu on my ubuntu system?
<zcat[1]> binMonkey:  using 'gparted' on the ubuntu live cd
<drbobb> ok can anyone share some experience with communicating with a windows mobile/ce/pocket/whatever device?
<tzanger> nigel_nb: 9.10
<binMonkey> zcat[1]:delete them under windows?  then resize under windows?  do i need a resizing program to do that?
<ardnew> drbobb: it sync'd right up using activesync on windows xp sp3
<nigel_nb> tzanger: you're looking for libgtk1.2?
<ardnew> it was quite pleasant
<tzanger> nigel_nb: yes, to build an older app
<nigel_nb> tzanger: its not available after jaunty
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  sounds like MS was good at  reaming the users again...
<drbobb> ardnew: what is activesync? I haven't used windows for years
<zcat[1]> binMonkey:  no, just boot the ubuntu live cd and use 'partition editor' or whatever it's called (alt-F2 "gksu gparted" will launch it)
<mMezquitale> tzanger, enable back ports
<ardnew> drbobb: its microsoft's application for syncing windows mobile phones with windows os
<zcat[1]> binMonkey:  make a backup of any files you need to keep from ubuntu first though
<Dr_Willis> binMonkey:  fixmbr was used for the olkder verisons of windows.. definatly different in Win7 amd Vista I recall ask in #windows
<tzanger> mMezquitale: backports? ok
<drbobb> ardnew: so you suggest my only option is to get a copy of windows?
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  it is? I thought it was still identical
<nigel_nb> libgtk
<binMonkey> thanks, guys.  wish me luck.
<tzanger> mMezquitale: so just add "backports" to the deb line that I have universe multiverse etc on?
<mMezquitale> tzanger, and then search for it using synaptic, i can't find it either on my machine, im using karmic, if it's an old library then hopefully it's included in backports
<mMezquitale> tzanger, add back ports to your config then do an update
 * zcat[1] has managed to largely avoid exposure to vista and 7 so far.
<ardnew> drbobb: absolutely not.. I was just answering your original question
<Dr_Willis> zcat[1]:  last i tried. tjere was a fixboot command and a few others.. but I dont use windows much any more.. so who knows.. i may be thinking about 'fdisk /mbr'
<drbobb> ardnew: btw the manual for my device says it connects to a pc via usb in mass storage mode, which happens to be a lie, because it doesn't
<tzanger> mMezquitale: I understand what you're saying, but how does one add backports? there isn't a checkbox in synaptic
<Koganei> synergy+ took 2 minutes to install and run, btw ^_^
<Koganei> easy peasy~
<AntonyS> danny, looking around it looks like nubuntu is its own distribution, it is not something that you install for your ubuntu system, but rather install in addition too
<ardnew> drbobb: that is an option for your USB connection on the windows mobile device. check your settings
<danny> ohh ok
<AntonyS> danny, it looks like you need to download the iso and install from there
<mMezquitale> tzanger, software sources
<zcat[1]> Dr_Willis:  with XP you can just reinstall ubuntu, it doesn't matter how messed up the bootchain was beforehand the installer will see the WIndows partition and add it to GRUB for you..
<ardnew> drbobb: mine connected as a mass storage device jsut fine
<AntonyS> danny, you could install it alongside regular ubuntu by partitioning
<tzanger> mMezquitale: yes, again I undestand that but what do I add? synaptic does not have a checkbox for backports
<drbobb> ardnew: I have checked all setting there are to check. the device has no setting available related to usb mode
<danny> yea ill have to....
<amelius> ardnew: is there some Fn key combo that will (theoretically) deactivate/reactivate the wireless?
<ardnew> drbobb: what OS is on the phone
<tzanger> mMezquitale: I think I found it
<mMezquitale> tzanger, the problem is your machine does not know where to get the software from, it doesnt not know the source
<ardnew> amelius: yes there is. I will try that next time I put this baby in sleep mode
<mMezquitale> exit
<ardnew> thanks
<drbobb> ardnew: all i can say is what synce-pstatus tells me
<ardnew> drbobb: I mean is it a Windows Mobile device
<danny> by the way how can i record streaming audio with a link?
<drbobb> ardnew: and it says Version:    5.0.0 (Unknown)
<drbobb> Platform:   3 (Windows CE)
<danny> by the way how can i record streaming audio without a link?
<ardnew> drbobb: oh nvm then
<rahduke> hey i'm expeiencing about 50% packet loss on my cable modem line, its really screwing me up. I'm able to download and use instant messaging, I can't browse the web though
<nigel_nb> danny: without a link?
<rahduke> anything i can do in terminal to figure out whats wrong?
<tzanger> mMezquitale: damn, not there
<zcat[1]> danny:  launch audacity, set it up to record from output, play streaming media..
<Admin__> hi guys merry x-mas & happy new year to everyone i just installed wine and i see it under apps but how do i install an exe file i have on a cd ?
<danny> yea but i can never get it to work for some reason
<AntonyS> nigel_nb, i guess he means play music and record it "from the speakers"
<mMezquitale> tzanger, looks like youre  outta luck, it doesnt exist for karmic
<drbobb> ardnew: not like I know what that means
<amelius> ardnew: toggle the wireless off and back on at that level after waking the baby up, and if that doesn't help, see if there's anything of interest in /var/log/mesages
<teage> just put the cd in
<nigel_nb> tzanger: its only there in jaunty
<zcat[1]> danny:  I'm not sure all soundcards support recording from the output though
<teage> shoudl start and give you options
<tzanger> nigel_nb: damn. ok. what a pain in the arse.  :-)  thank you, and also thank you mMezquitale
<AntonyS> danny, what have you tried?
<Robert350> alguine que hables español porfavor?
<zcat[1]> !es | Robert350
<ubottu> Robert350: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danny> ive done before from windows xp...but i dont have that anymore
<mMezquitale> tzanger, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dillo/+bug/428529
<AntonyS> danny, I mean, what have you tried so far under ubuntu?
<rahduke> hey i'm expeiencing about 50% packet loss on my cable modem line, its really screwing me up. I'm able to download and use instant messaging, I can't browse the web though. anything i can do in terminal to figure out whats wrong?
<drbobb> ardnew: but I don't trust what synce-pstatus says anyway, the numbers it's showing for storage space are completely wrong
<danny> i have audacity open....
<phako> mMezquitale: hm. Dillo uses fltk nowerdays
<zcat[1]> rahduke:  mtr may help?
<tzanger> mMezquitale: http://aimbots.net/showthread.php?18509-[How-To]-Ubuntu-9-10-Karmic-Koala-Libgtk1-2 is what I used
<danny> i had Sound Recorder XP
<rahduke> zcat[1]: whats mtr
<zcat[1]> !info mtr
<ubottu> mtr (source: mtr): Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.75-2 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<zcat[1]> rahduke:  will show you what part of the link is dropping packets
<AntonyS> hm, I would like to help by talking you though it, but I'm currently upgrading to karmic so can't install audacity right now
<SevenSeals> lkdsvg
<rahduke> zcat[1]: is it in synaptic?
<AntonyS> maybe zcat[1] could :D
<sixtila> how can i make ubuntu dual boot with debian
<mMezquitale> phako, tzanger if having problem with an application that uses gtk 1.2, apparently gtk 1.2 is no more in karmic
<Pici> rahduke: iirc mtr is installed by default
<rahduke> i'm installing now
<rahduke> Pici: i have no idea how to use it tho
<rahduke> and i cant get on the web to look for a guide
<lotta> hello, i'm on this page ( http://gquigs.blogspot.com/2009/01/bad-memory-howto.html ) and i want to apply the option 3 Turn off just the memory around the bad memory (memmap=#M$###M option) --- they tell me to "edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst with sudo/root" --- the problem appears that i don't have such a file on my karmic  (please be nice, i'm novice and i'm not english bilingual)
<Robert350> hello  I have a question about samba, can anybody help me??
<mMezquitale> phako, it looks like tzanger found his answer though
<Pici> rahduke: mtr some-ip-address-or-domain-name
<Admin__> hi guys merry x-mas & happy new year to everyone i just installed wine and i see it under apps but how do i install an exe file i have on a cd ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Robert350
<Pici> rahduke: press ? while running to get to its help
<ubottu> Robert350: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phako> mMezquitale: ah right. I thought this was about dillo
<rahduke> Pici: can i use URLs?
<Pici> rahduke: You could use a website, but it a traceroute tool, so html pages aren't valid.
<BluesKaj> Admin__, a windows exe ?
<Pici> rahduke: mtr google.com     would be valid
<mMezquitale> lotta, you need to create a line for your option in 40_custom
<Admin__> yes its a windows program called Neatimage.exe
<rahduke> Pici: very cool
<rahduke> thanks
<legend2440> tzanger: so what is the problem? just add  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty universe   to sources list and install
<Admin__> neat image is supported with wine i cheched first
<Admin__> checked*
<rahduke> Pici: what can i do with this info now?
<mMezquitale> lotta, add the line that you want to be added to grub in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<craig> hello, im trying to install my webcam on ubuntu, can some help please? it doesnt show up in cheese
<rahduke> Pici: it doesn't seem to point out whats going wrong
<sixtila> need help make ubuntu and debian double boot
<danny> how do i configure audacity to record from output?
<anubis> hi
<varadero> how can i log some script output with logger via rsyslog ?
<nnx> I'm trying to make a hard drive image with dd.  Nothing fancy, using if=, of=, and that's it.  However, it seems to have gone super-fast over a gigabyte in the middle of the disk.  I'd like to know if it was skipped, if this is a problem, and if it is, how do I aleviate it?  Thanks.
<sixtila> grub help needed, for dual boot
<anubis> A little question, somebody know a bug or problem with grub2 and eeepc's?
<teage> is there a program to transmit from computer to radio across the room?
<Pici> rahduke: press d, then you can see where on the route the latency is coming from.  If its outside of your network, then there isn't really anthing you can do.
<nfoxTc> teage you try a bluetooth dongle?
<nfoxTc> and a bluetooth radio?
<anubis> I'm having random keyboard freezing during the bootup
<teage> ic
<teage> thanks
<rahduke> u mean mtr -d yahoo.com?
<lotta> mMezquitale, i heard it might conflict with my BIOS
<Pici> rahduke: no, press 'd' while mtr is running
<mMezquitale> anubis, when you have a "/boot" partitions grub2 grub might fail, it has to do with the partitions, grub2 now starts counting partitions at 1
<mkquist_> anubis: I have a 900a, no problems at all
<X-Sleepy-X> anubis: I don't have a problem with GRUB2 on my Eee PC 900.
<Dr_Willis> partitions start at 1. but 'drives' still start at 0 :)
<rahduke> Pici: doesn't seem to do anything, just looks like a search box... like im searching for the letter d
<anubis> uhn... mine is the 1000h
<sixtila> how do i make ubuntu dual boot with debian
<rahduke> Pici: btw this is its own program it isnt running in terminal
<mMezquitale> lotta, if you want to add a line to grub that is how you can do it, there will be no conflict with your BIOS
<AntonyS> grub2 is lucid? I have no problems with grub1.97~ and my eeepc 1000hg
<AntonyS> (with karmic nbr)
<Robert350> Ok,m a question about samba
<Robert350> [printers]
<Robert350> 	comment = All Printers
<Robert350> 	path = /var/spool/samba
<Robert350> 	browseable = Yes
<Robert350> 	printable = yes
<FloodBot2> Robert350: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robert350> 	guest ok = n
<Scott__> in the aussie chat there is a user named quail who is being a smart arse he said this to me <quail> it going to suck more when he hears I don't run ubuntu :-P
<anubis> and its quite strange, during the grub2 menu the keyboard dsnt works, but when it arrives to the splash/login the mouse dsnt work and the keyboard works, always is in this way
<teage> the only way i know to dual boot is install yer debian first.
<teage> then ubuntu
<blackstar> i want to reort a bug in karmic can some one help me out here?
<Pici> rahduke: ah.  I've only run it in terminal.
<sixtila> how to dual boot ubuntu in debian?
<teage> ubuntu gives you options
<Scott__> so he not running ubuntu but elky the chat moderater is booting me
<anubis> generally a reboot works, and not all the times it occurs.. in google i cant found anything
<X-Sleepy-X> !pastebin | Robert350
<ubottu> Robert350: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Scott__> is there a manager in here
<amelius> teage: look into a2dpd (just happen to have read about it, can't promise it'll work for you)
<rahduke> Pici: should i use tinymtr is that a terminal program?
<eAndrius> maybe someone have an invite to bitme.org?
<Scott__> i nned to speak with a moderater
<teage> oh
<teage> awsome
<teage> thanks many
<Admin__> BluesKaj http://www.neatimage.com/index-ni32.html  file name= Neat Image v6.0 32-bit /Win
<sixtila> anyone - grub help - need to dual boot
<Pici> Scott__: Please join #ubuntu-irc
<Pici> rahduke: Both packages include the command line tool.
<veloz> xat ubuntu brasil
<lotta> mMezquitale, i add     "badram 10M$365 10M$380 10M$430 10M$445" at the end of this file ?
<Pici> !br | veloz
<ubottu> veloz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rahduke> Pici: probably a stupid question but how do i use the cl tool? I've typed mtr from term but it launches the app
<craig> hello, im trying to install my webcam on ubuntu, can some help please? it doesnt show up in cheese
<Pici> rahduke: really? let me take a look here.
<rahduke> k
<veloz> onde fica isso, toda vez que eu entro no chat cai ai , como que eu faço para cair direto onde vc me disse /
<rahduke> Pici: I'm using Karmic btw
<bastid_raZor> !launchpad | blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<veloz> obottu?
<johntramp> hey i have a msi wind netbook which for some reason has started shutting down with still around 48% battery life. any ideas why that would be?
<mMezquitale> lotta, please be patient and ask the same question however this time let people know what you are trying to accomplish and show them the guide you are using, I have never done that and am familiar with that process
<anubis> AntonyS do you have a image on the grub 1.97 menu?
<Pici> veloz: Por favor, digite /join #ubuntu-br no mesmo lugar que você está digitando para mim agora.
<AntonyS> nope, all plain text
<Pici> Scott__: #ubuntu-irc is the channel for international channel operators (moderators)
<facebag> Hey there everyone, I was wondering if anybody knew how to write udev rules in karmic, I used to use a udev rule to be able to access an event for ventriloctrl, but it seems that it doesnt work in karmic
<Pici> rahduke: Try mtr -t yahoo.com
<rahduke> i'm pinging my own IP from behind my network and I'm getting the results below... can anyone explain why this would be???
<rahduke> 64 bytes from 69.122.39.129: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.02 ms
<rahduke> 64 bytes from 69.122.39.129: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.733 ms
<rahduke> 64 bytes from 69.122.39.129: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.714 ms
<FloodBot2> rahduke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rahduke> sry
<anubis> will try without image... this is strange :/
<rahduke> Pici: thanks alot
<digitalaxis> rahduke, wireless or wired network?
<rahduke> Pici: you wouldn't believe what i'm seeing here, nothing seems right
<Admin__> BluesKaj http://www.neatimage.com/index-ni32.html  file name= Neat Image v6.0 32-bit /Win
<rahduke> digitalaxis: its wired
<Pici> rahduke: I'm gessing you're seeing lots of question marks.
<rahduke> Pici: its like the riddlers costume
<ZehavaZM> I am using nvidia proprietary drivers version 96 I believe.  I got a new samsun 17inch lcd monitor. Plugged it in, worked fine.  restarted the machine now I"m stuck with 640 X 480 resolution and it won't let me change it.
<Koganei> haha rahduke
<Koganei> nice
<facebag> Nevermind, turns out in my absence from the internet, a native ventrilo 3.0 client has been released
<rahduke> Pici: i wish i could tell if its a problem with my network or from my ISp
<obaid> quit
<digitalaxis> rahduke, ok so what exactly is your issue your looking to resolve just so i know. You unhappy with the long ms delay? Or are you getting bad packet loss
<rahduke> there is no loss between me and the router
<rahduke> digitalaxis: i can't browse the web
<rahduke> i can download upload and chat, but the web is like broken
<digitalaxis> rahduke, ok just some base questions: (lol im a compTIA Network+ technician so good timing.)
<rahduke> digitalaxis: awesome
<rahduke> u want to PM me?
<rahduke> not flood chan
<digitalaxis> good idea
<BluesKaj> Admin__, sorry , no idea if that will work in wine
<Admin__> BluesKaj http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5089b9a0
<Admin__> BluesKaj it says right on the neatimage website that it runs in wine
<Hargon> ok, what command do I use to set a time limit for a process I want to run?  for example, I want to run firefox and have it shut down automatically after 5 minutes
<anubis> then, no one knows any issue between grub2 (1.97) and asus 1000h?
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I'm trying to run mc, but when I hit Control-O and try to type, it jumps back to mc. Subshell support is compiled in. When I start it, I get the message: " Cannot open master side of pty: No such file or directory (2)". What does this mean?
<Admin__> BluesKaj i just copied the folder from my cd to C: Drive and got that error when i try to install it
<ZehavaZM> Does ubuntu have an nvidia package or have to use proprietaries?
<AntonyS> dkulchenko, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97731
<Koganei> Hargon: you might be able to use at to send a kill signal to Firefox
<dkulchenko> AntonyS: I can't edit /etc/fstab. this is on a shared hosting server. :(
<vdubhack> I was wondering if anyone could help with this. I un tar'd a file and for some reason its locked when I went to try and change permission says its owned by user 501? I need to save a file to this but says I do not have permission
<AntonyS> ZehavaZM, usually if you have an nvidia graphics card the propriety hardware tool will detect it and prompt to ask you if you want to install drivers
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: open  system>admin>hardware drivers  are the drivers activated?
<AntonyS> system->admin->hardware drivers
<ZehavaZM> AntonyS yes I had it installed and working fine.  I restarted and it shrunk me down to 640 X 480 and won't let me go any bigger now.
<platinumeyes> Hi does anyone know how to: stop the mouse moving to center of a newly opened window in karmic? (super+mouse-scroll-down doesnt work for me)
<ZehavaZM> This was after installing a new monitor
<Robert350> why my testparm send back browseable = no (printers section) if in my smb.conf I wrote browseable = yes???
<Hargon> Koganei: is there any way to set a specific time limit?  i'm writing a script that requires a program to run only for a specific set amount of time before moving on
<Koganei> yeah, in the at argument
<Koganei> you don't run firefox through at, you run the kill signal through at
<Hargon> ok i see
<Koganei> then you'd probably have to grep for the firefox id, not sure how to go about doing that
<Koganei> (to make sure you have the right one that is)
<ZehavaZM> restarting again, brb
<x_> hi all
<x_> anyone has an idea on how to create a usb startup disk that includes the downloaded progs
<AntonyS> ZehavaZM, if restart doesn't help
<AntonyS> try using different driver versions in system->admin->hardware drivers?
<AntonyS> I am using version 185 without problems, 8800gt
<ZehavaZM> AntonyS I will do that.  I have 1 hour to get this working for a webinar I need to attend.
<jillsmitt> x_, im learning remastersys now
<Koganei> Hargon: can you tell how to get the Firefox id if you figure it out?
<Admin__> i got it to work myself thank you guys have a great holiday all the best to everyone for the new year
<ZehavaZM> AntonyS I had no problems with my previous monitor with the Version 96 drivers for the past 6 months.  I installed new 17" LCD monitor today and it goofed after a restart.
<ZehavaZM> don'g an apt-get update/upgrade now, after that's finished I'll restart
<ZehavaZM> Okay back in a few to report
<vdubhack> anyone know how to change permission of a folder so I can save a file to it?
<mneptok> vdubhack: what directory?
<Hargon> Koganei: thanks anyways..  i just found the "timeout" package which does what i want..
<vdubhack> well its a file a had to unpack to install and when I did the file came out locked and I am suppose to create a file to put in there so I can install it
<Koganei> oh I see
<Koganei> cool
<linux> Hello!  I have a Pentium 3 with a XFCE version of ubuntu freshly installed - when it boots I get a message having to do with :  ata 1.00 :  status {DRDY} - anyone have any ideas what this is?
<christian3042> hi! i tried to install my sound driver on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. but i get an error after typing the make command: http://codeviewer.org/view/code:abe can anybody help me?
<Tiders> Has anyone here gotten a Bamboo tablet working with either 9.04 or 9.10?
<AntonyS> linux, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5691406 ?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * Koganei rides the netsplit wave
<xfact> if i upgrade to later version of ubuntu then will it reset my all system configurations and settings?
<AntonyS> xfact, no
<AntonyS> upgrading should/will try to keep as much of your current settings
<wolf2k_ubuntu> Evening. I was using Scite, and somehow I got the text to...well, shrink itself to unreadable levels. I don't exactly want to have to magnify my screen to read it. Does anyone recall the way to zoom the text back in, or do I have a now unusable text editor?
<vdubhack> mneptok: well its a file a had to unpack to install and when I did the file came out locked and I am suppose to create a file to put in there so I can install it
<AntonyS> you will get prompts for some things to ask you if you want to keep your current config or use the updated default config
<Dr_Willis> linux:  i think thats just saying the ata controller drive is 'ready' 'drdy' is there an actual problem? or just you seeing that message?
<xfact> I want to upgrade 8.04 ot 8.10...will it not change any farther settings?
<mneptok> vdubhack: what is this file? what is its purpose?
<vdubhack> libnet
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  it should change very little settings. and it should NEVER touch setings in the users home dirs
<vdubhack> mneptop: libnet, its needed to install snort
<lol> http://blog.peoplesprimary.com/?u=zewb/2009/10/26/ubuntu-root-exploit-found.asp
<vdubhack> mneptop: I cant even delete the file now either
<xfact> ok upgrading process is a long time taking process?
<N6REJ> hey guys, this old dinosaur needs a refresher... whats with the "Virtual Machine Host" setting in 9.1 server edition?  Never heard of that b4... don't konw MUCH about VM's either.
<mneptok> vdubhack: why not install snort form the repository?
<Koganei> N6REJ: it lets you run Virtual Machines on the server
<Koganei> pretty straightforward
<N6REJ> Koganei: is that the engine needed for putting xp on the server?
<Guest79718> http://blog.peoplesprimary.com/?u=zewb/2009/10/26/ubuntu-root-exploit-found.asp
<xfact> Upgrading is a long time process? (depending on my internet speed...)
<N6REJ> Koganei: and why woudl you do that?
<Dr_Willis> xfact:  given that it basicially has to redownload every package to upgrade everything.. yes.. it can take some time
<vdubhack> mneptok: It doesnt apear to be the latest stable release according to what their web site is saying is the latest release.
<N6REJ> Koganei: on a server that is
<linux> AntonyS: thanks!  all i need to do is add irqpoll?
<mneptok> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<matelot1> New to Virtual Box, can anuone answer couple simple questions ?
<Koganei> N6REJ: maybe you have software that run on specific OSs, that is not your server's OS
<Koganei> or maybe you want to isolate some processes
<N6REJ> Koganei: my only real knowledge of vm's is that of mac running windows now
<mneptok> vdubhack: i'd suggest using the packaged version
<AntonyS> linux, I have no idea :) I just did a quick google and found that topic which looked helpful
<vdubhack> mneptok: guess I should try installing that one and then doing the new version after once its met all dependancies?
<N6REJ> Koganei: ok, on my desktop that woudl be photoshop cs4
<Koganei> N6REJ: it's basically just boxes nested into eachother
<AntonyS> and omfg, after >1 hour of doing a dist upgrade, at the very end of "installing the upgrades", my upgrade aborts!
<N6REJ> Koganei: its VERY picky about what os... i've never seen a good wine report yet for it.
<mneptok> vdubhack: no, as you won;t have the development versions of the libraries to link against
<Koganei> but swince you can't do that physically
<Koganei> you do it virtually
<linux> AntonyS: I think I will give it a try
<matelot1> ? New to VirtualBox, can anyone answer couple simple questions ?
<rahduke1> digitalaxis: hey man, if ur here lemme know, i dunno if my msgs are going thru
<N6REJ> Koganei: yeah..... would it allow me to run the server from my windows client? or is that visa versa?
<N6REJ> Koganei: i think thats remote desktop though
<Koganei> N6REJ: yeah, that's what I'm doing
<Koganei> I have a Windows XP machine running Ubuntu server
<vdubhack> mneptok: man this is a pain I will install that way. Any clue how to delete the libnet file now since I dont have permission to it?
<AntonyS> or maybe it didn't abort
<FiReSTaRT> another question.. any issues with usb hubs on ubuntu or they work out of the box (in case i wanna hook up the keyboard/mouse
<AntonyS> sigh
<Koganei> N6REJ: I'm off work, bb in a while
<linux> Dr_Willis: During boot, I get the ata1.00 status {DRDY} followed by two other error-like lines and it just keeps looping - I've been going back and booting in rescue mode
<mneptok> vdubhack: sudo rm -r /path/to/directory
<FiReSTaRT> and ir receiver on the same port)
<N6REJ> Koganei: well i've got a machine thats been running for years ubuntu server... infact since it frist came out LOL, but suddenly last nite it decided to lose the os after a kernal patch
<N6REJ> oh ok
<vdubhack> mneptok: thanks you were a big help
<mneptok> vdubhack: np np
<linux> I'll be back if irqpoll has no good effect  :)
<ardchoille> Is there an officia; web browser for gnome ?
<Koenigsegg> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ardchoille> I heard there are two, just wondering if one is preferred
<Heatmzzr> okay, a tar bz2 file.. how do I extract it so it will install where its supposed to... trying to get my wusb600n wireless to work so I can drop winblows? I downloaded the file from the manufacturer but dont want to screw it up????
<mneptok> ardchoille: Epiphany
<FiReSTaRT> ardchoille: not really.. firefox comes prepackaged with it but im mostly running opera with ff and chrome on the side
<ardchoille> mneptok: Ah, thank you :)
<FiReSTaRT> ardchoille: my apologies.. i guess i was wrong :)
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  ive been using  google's chrome browser more and more.. its gotten very good. :)
<mneptok> FiReSTaRT: http://projects.gnome.org/epiphany/  ;)
<ardchoille> FiReSTaRT: ff comes with Ubuntu, but there is a preference as far as gnome
<ZehavaZM> Okay without nvidia driver I get to 800X600 which is slightly better, with it still stuck at 640X480  Can I manually set the resolution in xorg.conf if I'm using the nvidia drivers?
<Heatmzzr> am i on here?
<mneptok> ardchoille: are you looking for something more lightweight, or .... ?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: do you have a link? I used the beta but it hangs one alomst every other url
<legend2440> !resolution | ZehavaZM
<ubottu> ZehavaZM: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ardchoille> mneptok: just looking for something that integrates well into gnome
<ardchoille> mneptok: and isn't firefox
<Trizicus> Is there a disk usage software that can tell me w/ a chart how much space is used
<mneptok> ardchoille: look into Midori, also.
<mneptok> ardchoille: use the PPA version.
<blistov> I have created an mdraid 5 of three discs (/dev/md1).  I then created an lvm (bigroup-root) on /dev/md1,1, on top of which, i create an ext4. I boot to grub rescue, and can see (bigroup-root), set root=(bigroup-root).  but ls / returns "erroor: unknown filesystem"
<ZehavaZM> legend2448 I've tried that
<blistov> any idea's
<ardchoille> mneptok: H.. that's a new one on me. Will look into it
<ZehavaZM> My nvidia proprietary drivers were working fine with my old monitor.  I hooked up a new lcd monitor today and the drivers won't allow me past 640X480 resolution now....
<mneptok> ardchoille: i use it a bit. it's *fast*. and all GTK.
<ardchoille> mneptok: Ah, sounds nice
<Trizicus> is there a gui version of du
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: you tried this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution  ?
<mneptok> ZehavaZM: are you using the nvidia-settings app?
<ZehavaZM> mneptok yes I am
<platinumeyes> ZehavaZM, i think u can run nvidia-settings to change the the screenresolution (or at least it can tell u what kind of monitor the gfx-card detected)
<Trizicus> nvm it's baobab :D
<xfact> when i am trying to install .deb package of some latest applications, then it saying "Dependency is not satisfiable"...Why? (I am using Ubuntu 8.04)
<arand> Trizicus: baobab (installed by default, disk usage analyser in accessories) might be worth a try, or gdmap.
<shai_-> i wish to get the grubs prompt when i start the comp, how to do this cause it skips the screen as if it has 0 second delay before booting. any ideas please ?
<arand> Tristam: not sure what specifics you're looking for?
<xfact> Re: ﻿when i am trying to install .deb package of some latest applications, then it saying "Dependency is not satisfiable"...Why? (I am using Ubuntu 8.04)
<newsense> i want to install the ubuntu but mi am windows xp
<ZehavaZM> platinumeyes all it says in there is CRT-0
<AntonyS> excellent, my system wasn't nuked
<yacc> Any idea what to do against X servers swelling to 4GB memory usage?
<yacc>  2309 tty7     Rs+  949:37   2727  1797 3849330 2295856 28.9 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-mePjJk/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<AntonyS> I just upgraded to karmic and am now missing all window decorations/controls
<newsense> i just want to install the ubuntu on my xp
<ZehavaZM> xrandr shows max resolution for this monitor at 640x480
<barnaby_b> AntonyS, you may need the CompizConfig Settings manager
<platinumeyes> ZehavaZM, well for me it says "LG W2242 (DFP-0), TSB TOSHIBA-TV (CRT-1)" which are my 2 screens
<ZehavaZM> so I need to tell ubunut what monitor I'm using properly I expect?
<xfact> ﻿when i am trying to install .deb package of some latest applications, then it saying "Dependency is not satisfiable"...Why? (I am using Ubuntu 8.04)
<ZehavaZM> xfact you do not have some thing it needs to install properly
<AntonyS> haha
<ZehavaZM> Okay, so how do I go about telling ubuntu what Monitor I'm using properly?
<barnaby_b> xfact, the .deb file may require another .deb which your system can't find in the repositories
<AntonyS> barnaby_b, thanks, you gave me the right direction
<barnaby_b> :-) glad to help
<AntonyS> I had compiz settings manager, but just needed to re-run compiz
<AntonyS> which I did accidentally
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: are you using vga cable or dvi?
<barnaby_b> AntonyS, lol, close enough
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: or maybe my Ubuntu version is too old then it's requirement?
<ZehavaZM> legend2448 VGA cable is all I have available at the moment
<AntonyS> I was aiming for 'ps -a | grep "compiz"' but did "ps -a | compiz" by mistake
<xfact> is it possible
<xfact> ?
<barnaby_b> xfact, yes, if you're running an older version then it won't have the newer .debs that a recent .deb would look for
<AntonyS> a small "oh crap" moment.. but it fixed it
<linux> Hello. The irqpoll trick didn't help - I did see another part of the problem - the boot process includes an error about initramfs and drops to a busybox shell as well
 * AntonyS tries a reboot to see if window decorations are broken again
<asarch> Offtopic: Anyone with a Nokia N85 SmarPhone?
<soreau> AntonyS: ps ax|grep compiz
<occy> Hey guys... When playing World of Warcraft on Ubuntu 9.10, I get odd sound problems.  I also can't seem to run Vent without sound getting muted every 5s.  Same thing happens when I open WoW... no matter what the mixer is set, the sound goes to 0 and I have to turn it back up.
<AntonyS> yes, that would have been better ;)
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: what make and model monitor?
<pn2r0k01027poe> know someone how to get default settings in ubuntu ?
<xfact> Well I am using Ubuntu 8.04 is this version is too old?
<barnaby_b> xfact, for example, if 8.04 has program X in version 2.01 but the .deb you're trying to install requires version 2.03 of program X...  requirements problem
<asarch> pn2r0k01027poe, just copy the files from /etc/skel to your account
<ZehavaZM> Samsung SyncMaster 731b
<AntonyS> argh, now my user switcher panel is missing reboot/etc
<occy> I haven't had any of these issues prior to 9.10
<pn2r0k01027poe> thanks
<soreau> AntonyS: ps ax|grep compiz.real|grep -v grep <-- for ubuntu ;)
<xfact> ok which version of ubuntu is most stable currently...?
<ZehavaZM> 8.10
<ZehavaZM> I believe
<linux> Hello. The irqpoll trick didn't help - I did see another part of the problem - the boot process includes an error about initramfs and drops to a busybox shell as well
<xfact> but most people saying 9.04 is the most stable...
<barnaby_b> 8.04 is the LTS, right? It should be good enough for regular use where you're not installing a lot, and some things are "backported" so that you can install them on 8.04 even though they're meant for newer versions... but, yeah, they're up to version 9.10 now
<soreau> ! lts | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Crowler> where did loop.ko go in 2.6.31.14 kernel?
<chu_> aka great things will come with Lucid.
<eAndrius> http://sutas.lt/bitme-org/ anyone? :( please!
<shai_-> srsly guys ? you don't know to increase the default time of grub before booting or you won't tell me ? :p
<barnaby_b> besides, what does it mean "most stable"... I'm on 9.10 and it's more stable than Windows ever was for me
<nate_> i had audio with firefox now i dont, could someonne help me.
<johntramp> anyone here by chance have a msi wind u100?  im wanting to do a bios update but am unsure how
<chu_> shai_- start-up manager I think?
<barnaby_b> shai_-, what're you trying to do? make your grub wait longer?
<chu_> startup-manager sorry
<xfact> But Lucid Lynx 10.04 is already released but not showing here in my software update list.....
<Crowler> shai_- boot/grub/menu.lst
<jillsmitt> can i hide out network icon from panel?
<chu_> xfact, Lucid is only in its 1st Alpha stage atm, if you're interested head over to #ubuntu+1
 * barnaby_b only knows the old-fashioned way to deal with shai_- 's problem ... you just change the number of seconds in the GRUB config ... but there's easy GUI ways by now probably
<shai_-> Crowler, that's our issue, the file doesn't exist thx to grub2
<shai_-> barnaby_b, yeah i think fun to see the number decreasing in grub on boot :p
<shai_-> chu i'll try thx
<chu_> Yeah, startup-manager is the GUI for all things that occur at startup, like grub, splash-screen etc..
<richie0> holy crap, guys!  it worked!  i was able to set windows back to normal and repair the mbr.
<shai_-> barnaby_b, yes but its grub2 not grub ...
<shai_-> i don't know how it works :p
<shai_-> that's why i ask :)
<Crowler> shai_- make your own. its a linux
<barnaby_b> shai_-, ah, right... it's been a long time since I've had to even look at it
<ardchoille> mneptok: Thanks for the tip on Midori. I had never heard of it but it works pretty darn good :)
<barnaby_b> shai_-, come to think of it... I don't know when the last time I rebooted is :-/
 * barnaby_b runs "uptime"
<Aleoss> I am having difficulties getting my headset microphone working. The speakers on the headset work fine.
<shai_-> barnaby_b, i don't know the last time i installed a ubuntu :p maybe when i was 10 :p
<xfact> that room is idle!
<yacc> Fascinating, my 3.67GB Xserver claims via xrestop to have 18.5MB of pixmaps allocated, ...
<Aleoss> All "Sound Preferences" for Connector under Input link to my built-in webcam.
<shai_-> but Crowler i'll try this ^^
<Aleoss> Line In, Microphone 1 and Microphone 2.
<binMonkey> Dr_Willis: i was able to delete the ubuntu partitions and restore the mbr.  thanks for the help.
<ZehavaZM> Should I try to cinfig xorg again?
<xfact> Aleoss: I am having the same problem
<barnaby_b> holy cow, that's almost 2 months since I rebooted... that means, I haven't rebooted since I installed 9.04
<Aleoss> xfact: And what have you come up with thus far?
<shai_-> barnaby_b, in fact i want to reach the grub prompt as i said ;)
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: can you paste your  xorg.conf   file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZehavaZM> sure one sec
<grkblood13> i ahve a script that requires the nero acc encoder (neroaacenc), how do i install that on ubuntu?
<grkblood13> it also has some other stuff i cant find like mp4box
<ZehavaZM> doh...forgive my ignorance been a while, how do I open it outside of console so I can copy/paste it please
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: I have 2 line in jack for sub woofer and headphone, but only one jack is working fine, the second line in jack is not activated...so having problem with my second device
<barnaby_b> shai_-, yeah, I really don't remember much from grub.  Sorry, been a while since I even thought of it
<ZehavaZM> sudo gedit?
<shai_-> np ^^
<barnaby_b> hhmmm, I probably should reboot to let these kernel updates in though :-/
<Aleoss> xfact: And what have you accomplished with solving it so far? Or nothing yet?
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZehavaZM> yep, I got it
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: nothing spacial, someone suggest me to use alsa mixer to check the ports...
<barnaby_b> ZehavaZM, you can copy and paste from/to the console... just have to use SHIFT  and then ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<Zelest> I just replaced my NIC in one of my machines, and now it has eth2 but no eth0 or eth1.. how come it appears as eth2 and how can I rename/make it eth0 again?
<ZehavaZM> Legend2448 http://pastebin.com/m6995a644
<Administrador> Tired of niigggggggers and their feral simian behavior?  Then we have the website for you!  Join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  At Chimpout Forum we are NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!  We welcome anybody who isn't a nigger and who hates niggers!  Join us in the epic battle against the FERAL NEGRO BEAST!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<ZehavaZM> Thank you barnaby_b I hadn't thought to try it.
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: Haven't checked yet...
<chu_> That' a bit harsh
<ZehavaZM> I hope he get's banned for that....that's sad
<chu_> I think he was.
<ZehavaZM> legend2448 did you get the link?
<Crowler> nobody uses 9.10?
<chu_> I'm using 9.10
<cedriczg> Crowler, I do
<ZehavaZM> Crowler I am using it myself
<Crowler> where did loop.ko go in 2.6.31.14 kernel?
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: yes reading it now
<antonys> I am as of ~15 minutes ago
<platinumeyes> I m using 9.10 too
<chu_> I am considering upgrading to Lucid alpha though :p
<barnaby_b> who would even waste their time to create a forum like that?
<Crowler> them can someone of you give me an answer?
<chu_> dickheads
<Aleoss> xfact: I tested with alsamixer. It seems that it only picks up my voice on Digital Microphone 1.
<chu_> What was your question Crowler?
<Aleoss> xfact: And it picks it up through the webcam, not the headset.
<Crowler> chu_ where did loop.ko go in 2.6.31.14 kernel?
<barnaby_b> that same racist posted on like 15 channels in the last minute
<barnaby_b> who would waste their time to write a bot like that?
<yacc> Crowler, I'd expect it to be support by the device mapper?
<Aleoss> Can someone help me with my audio issue?
<chu_> People who have very little appreciation for their time. Or they just out-sourced it for some money.
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: Well, have you tested with terminal alsa mixer or with genome alsa mixer?
<Aleoss> xfact: Terminal.
<Crowler> yacc i need this module
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: gnome ala mixer is more easy to understand....
<Aleoss> xfact: Nah, I'm used to terminal.
<yacc> Crowler, What for? everything loop does, dm does too ;)
<Crowler> yacc to install topic from iso image
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: Oh! then good
<chu_> If I want to remove the icon from the menu bar panel applet, am I going to have to modify the source-code?
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: can i pm?
<ZehavaZM> please do, what ever it takes to get this fixed
<ZehavaZM> I'm at a stand stil
<Aleoss> So..... nobody here knows how to have 2 audio inputs be detected by Ubuntu Linux 9.10 x64 and select between the 2?
<Code_Bleu> Can someone help me get the network-manager vpnc gui to work?  I can get the cli of vpnc to connect, but i want to use the gui in network-manager...but it is complaining about a secret...i imported the pcf file and verified all the ip's and passwords
<Code_Bleu> sometimes i click on the vpn connection and it doesnt do anyting??
<meydlo> anybody know what I should do with my problem "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" pls?
<christian3042> hi! i tried to install my sound driver on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. but i get an error after typing the make command: http://codeviewer.org/view/code:abe can anybody help me?
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: Which version you currently using?
<Aleoss> xfact: I just said..
<Aleoss> xfact: Unless you meant version of Alsa Mixer.
<Crowler> Aleoss if your audioserver is pulse, try pavucontrol
<_numbers> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/tsocks
<_numbers> what is the apt link form of that
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss:  I mean which version of Ubuntu you are using?
<Aleoss> Crowler: I don't have pavucontrol.
<emmy> test
<shiznebit_> whats the next LTS ?
<CShadowRun> !test | emmy
<ubottu> emmy: yes, I'm alive.
<thiebaude> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Aleoss> xfact: I did just say that. I said Ubuntu Linux 9.10 x64
<CShadowRun> :p
<thiebaude> shiznebit_, 10.04
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss:  ok...x64 means you are using AMD 64 processor...right?
<Aleoss> xfact: Yes.
<xfact> ﻿Aleoss: Me too...what is your sound card model or company?
<jillsmitt> can do something to disable all icons in gnome? i want use only text buttons and option elements
<Aleoss> xfact: Dell. Not sure the model.
<barnaby_b> jillsmitt, there's a menu manager under admin if that's what you're looking for... you can also just write click on icons on the panels and remove things like that
<m0ar> Hi guys! The small "sound-icon" in gnome-panel has dissapeared, and the Entry "Sound" in the menu only gives the output "Waiting for system to respond" wich is pretty wierd. How do I enable the sound again?
<xfact> ok...maybe... alsa not totally supports all the features  sound card models mainly if your computer hardware is recent... (like me...)
<SevenSeals> hello
<Aleoss> xfact: XPS M1730. Got it about a year ago.
<meydlo> sevenseals hi
<Aleoss> xfact: That's the model number of the computer itself.
<xfact> Aleoss: Have you recently upgraded to ubuntu 9.10?
<shai_-> i tested my first 512mo ram with memtest86, if i put a second 512ram, will it change the adresses of my ram memmap. does it depend on the place of the rams on the MB ?
<Aleoss> xfact: I did a clean install of 9.10
<Aleoss> xfact: Did no OS upgrade. :P
<m0ar> Hi guys! The small "sound-icon" in gnome-panel has dissapeared, and the Entry "Sound" in the menu only gives the output "Waiting for system to respond" wich is pretty wierd. How do I enable the sound again?
<m0ar> I can't change my volume etc
<WireWulf> dudes i has a issue
<jillsmitt> barnaby_b, my "show icons in menus" option cant disable icons in menu bar ^(
<WireWulf> this ubuntu thing will not run on my hardware
<xfact> I have to wait till April to have my next LTS version...boring!
<barnaby_b> jillsmitt, do you mean the icons on the top right? like the sound and the other stuff?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i do a make install that will be uninstallable thought snyptic
<xgirl> cannot get "tor" to work, any tor gurus here ?
<nate_> HI All, I cant seem to get any audio from any of my browsers anybody know how to fix this....
<barnaby_b> xfact, man i gotta wait a whole year for Christmas again?  Boring!
<barnaby_b> :-p
<jmyers> can anyone tell me the name of the package that lets you control what grub loads by default via a GUI?
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: nice reply! :-/
<nohup> hey all... simple question...
<barnaby_b> WireWulf, that's an increasingly rare problem... have you googled your hardware plus the word Ubuntu  to see if there's any workarounds?
<WireWulf> yo could use some help xorg will not start
<Synt[a]x> driiiiiiving home for christmas
<jillsmitt> barnaby_b, nope, i disable system tray, but in main menu... Appearence->Interface->Show icons in menus doent work
<Aleoss> I think I'll be waiting til Christmas (364 days) til I get an answer? :P
<nohup> is there a way to keep dhcp configuration to keep it's hands off of my /etc/resolv.conf?
<alienjeff> omg
<alienjeff> o/ WireWulf
<nohup> (i need it to use localhost)
<Aleoss> I'm seeing tons of people asking questions, but nobody offering answers. :\
<Raydiation> how can i check if /etc/init.d/samba starts?
<barnaby_b> xfact, yeah, the difference is you _can_ beta test the next LTS already, I can't beta test Christmas unless I move to the north pole.
<Raydiation> i had to start it by hand
<Synt[a]x> I offer answers to questions i can answer :/
<m0ar> Hi guys! The small "sound-icon" in gnome-panel has dissapeared, and the Entry "Sound" in the menu only gives the output "Waiting for system to respond" wich is pretty wierd. How do I enable the sound again? I can't change my volume or anything..
<Raydiation> is there some file which shows which daemons will be started on startup?
<crogue5> Aleoss: It is the holiday and some of the more knowledgable people might be afk
<barnaby_b> Aleoss, that's the usual state on IRC
<Aleoss> Synt[a]x, do you know how I can get 2 audio inputs in and if 1 is unplugged, it uses the other?
<hiexpo_> ? how do i stop the wpa_supplicant on ubuntu 9.10
<WireWulf> ubuntu will not start i just get a screen of like blackness
<barnaby_b> Aleoss, and I don't know much about audio so I may not be able to help
<nate_> ok i guess i can just do without pandora for a few days....
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: well I hate betas...and yo udo not need to beta test christmas, cause it's been already tested by thousands of people for 1000s of yrs!
<Synt[a]x> Aleoss, are the inputs on two different devices
<barnaby_b> WireWulf, it could be a videocard driver problem?  are you able to start in safe mode?
<Aleoss> Synt[a]x, yes. Input into webcam and input into headset. I want the headset to be default and if it doesn't exist, then use webcam.
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: You can say Christmas is a stable version of Santa! :D
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  I'm looking to set up a USB live installer for Ubuntu 9.10, but I only have access to my Mac right now.  Does anybody know how I might go about that?  I'm running into two roadblocks along two different routes: first, the image files for 9.10 are ISOs, and so I can't just dd them to the USB drive; second, I can't find a Mac version of syslinux so that I can manually make the USB...
<mysphyt> ...drive bootable.  Thoughts?
<digitalaxis> anyone know what size a MBA780i is? (atx/miniatx/etc)
<Synt[a]x> Aleoss, the reason it wouldn't work is simply because ALSA can only grab input from one device at once
<barnaby_b> xfact, you can upgrade 9.10   I'm pretty happy with it.  or, if you _really_ need something to work on 8.04 you can have it "backported"
<Synt[a]x> and if input doesn't exist, the device is still mapped
<Aleoss> Syntax: Then how do I eliminate the webcam input?
<Synt[a]x> Aleoss, try messing with the primary sound device
<Synt[a]x> there should be one for your soundcard and for your webcam
<barnaby_b> xfact, backporting takes new packages and tries to get them to run on older versions... it often requires recreating a lot of dependancies but it's only 3 or 4 commands for each package
<Aleoss> Synt[a]x, already did through Sound Preferences.
<HaskellLove> can you recommend me a graphing calculator for ubuntu?
<Synt[a]x> Aleoss, if that didn't work then I can't really help any further. I'm not into configuring of ALSA for multiple devices
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: to reach to 9.10 I have to run 3 huge updates... 8.10>9.04>9.10
<Synt[a]x> sorry
<Synt[a]x> :(
<barnaby_b> HaskellLove, you can run Mathematica on Linux... that's a pretty potent graphing calculator
<Aleoss> HaskelLove: Graphmonkey
<xfact> very boring process
<grkblood13> is there a simple way to remux mkv to mp4?
<rsr> handbrake
<m0ar> Hi guys! The small "sound-icon" in gnome-panel has dissapeared, and the Entry "Sound" in the menu only gives the output "Waiting for system to respond" wich is pretty wierd. How do I enable the sound again? I can't change my volume or anything..
<barnaby_b> xfact, yeah... at least upgrading to LTS avoids all the in-between releases
<nick_h> any idea what could cause vlc's volume to be barely audible, despite at 100% ?
<m0ar> nick_h: Try "alsamixer" in term and play around
<barnaby_b> xfact, a fresh install is just as much time as an update... just back up all of your data first
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<rsr> nick_h: have you checked the volume on vlc software as well as system volume?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Synt[a]x> netsplit much
<nick_h> m0ar: the volume's fine in Dragon Player, though
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: Hey as you said you are 9.10 user, is there any very spacial differences between 8.04 and 9.10????
<Synt[a]x> lol..
<nick_h> rsr: both the system volume and vlc's volume are at 100%
<barnaby_b> xfact, there's some prettier backgrounds :-p
<barnaby_b> xfact, and the boot takes HALF as long as it used to
<rsr> nick_h: is it the same on other softwares like mplayer?
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: thats it? :\
<bbrooks> trying to access my new installation of vmware server 2.0...its not liking my username and password..anyone know how to access it?
<nick_h> rsr: nope. the audio from Dragon Player is perfect
<barnaby_b> xfact, they really did some magic on the boot times... it's really amazing... if you ever reboot that is
<Dr_Willis> barnaby_b:  and i hear the next release is going to be even faster...
<barnaby_b> xfact, there's also newer versions of everything (so like a new version of OpenOffice that handles .docx reall well, and some stuff with PDF's)
<barnaby_b> xfact, there's also a lot of compiz stability (finally)
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: I had used 9.10 for few days , it was sexy! but it couldn't connect my internet...so I had to delete it....
<nick_h> rsr, m0ar: hrm. i just increased the volume for PCM in alsamixer, and VLC's volume is good now. i wonder why PCM affects VLC but not other apps, such as Dragon Player
<varsendaggr> checkinstall!
<barnaby_b> xfact, this is the first time I'm using compiz on my work computer, before it was just full of fail
<zephry> I'm having difficulties with my wireless card on my other laptop, would anyone be able to try helping me through it?
<m0ar> Is PulseAudio a requirement for Skype, as they state on their website? ._.
<barnaby_b> xfact, can't connect to internet?  oh, through wireless, or just at all?
<evanescent> I just formatted a flash disk as ext2 and I can't write to it no matter what I did (I did check the switch on the disk)
<xfact> no through Ethernet cable...(pppoe)
<kinja-sheep> !skype | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<barnaby_b> m0ar, if you just install the .dep for skype it hanels all the dependencies for you
<evanescent> actually nm, I can write to it as root
<evanescent> but not my rgular user
<m0ar> barnaby_b: I don't want Pulse, it just screws things up..
<evanescent> how do I rectify that
<Dr_Willis> evanescent:  using a linux filesystem you MUST set the proper ownership/permissions on the device, or sub directries on the device
<barnaby_b> m0ar, ah, umm I dunno.  I have skype and all my sound still "just works"
<terrorink> anybody know how to set up a mail server ?
<Dr_Willis> evanescent:  so as root make a directory on it. called 'userstuff' or somthing and make that dir owned by the user you want to have access.
<barnaby_b> m0ar, the reason I don't know much about sound is because I've never had to tinker with it really
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: My connection was LAN based with dialup...that was doing problem on 9.10....!
<barnaby_b> terrorink, yes. DON'T DO IT!
<terrorink> why not
<barnaby_b> terrorink, just use gmail
<Dr_Willis> evanescent:  or chown/chmod the mountpoint to be owned by the user.
<Scott__> is there a moderater in here
<m0ar> barnaby_b: Okay, I guess I'll try :) You have any idea of where my sound-icon in the panel went, and why the soundsettings only gives me "Waiting for system to respond"?
<Dr_Willis> Scott__:  thers several ops in here.
<Scott__> i have a qustion for them
<xfact> ﻿terrorink: if it's mail account then can help you...
<barnaby_b> terrorink, because it takes time, and maintenance, and your time is probably more valuable to you
<barnaby_b> terrorink, at least that's my experience
<terrorink> ......... im making a war server for fun
<hiexpo_> ? how do i stop wpa_supplicant
<xfact> hummm..out of range!
<barnaby_b> ah for "fun" ... yeah,  sounds like xfact can help.   I did my own mailserver once and from now on I'm happy to pay for it
<terrorink> and yea i did get ur emails xfact
<snake> hiexpo: what version of Ubuntu?
<chu_> Does anyone know much about the menu bar panel applet? Like, if I can remove the logo?
<xfact> oops! then i hope you understand how horrible i am feeling with ubuntu!!!
<terrorink> lol
<terrorink> yea
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  theres some alterantivces to that applet. You could just find the icon (i think its a svg file) and rename/change it so its not loaded..
<barnaby_b> chu_, there's a lot of gnome theme modification tips across the internet... is that what you're looking for
<hiexpo_> oh sorry 9.10
<xfact> it's like I am kidnaped from Windows land..and left in here...meddle of nowhere...!
<terrorink> lol
<Dr_Willis> Time to start reading. :)
<terrorink> its ok ull get it
<terrorink> ill let u play with my war server 2 if u want
<barnaby_b> xfact, sorry you feel that way.  My company upgraded to Ubuntu a few years ago and I've never been happier
<xfact> yes...I have to or else, I will die for starvation!
<xfact> LoL
<smackdaddy> hi i can get bind9 server to work for my domains.. i have set them up and keep getting this message...
<smackdaddy> matt@slice89601:~$ host ejsweetsonline.com
<smackdaddy> Host ejsweetsonline.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<smackdaddy> can't*
<xfact> but ih vae to say Ubuntu is sexy!
<snake> hiexpo_: okay system administration and system monitor then processes and it should be in there somewhere.
<chu_> Dr_Willis, I really like the text style, i.e. "Applications Places System". My problem is the whole forcing panel size to be 24 pixels, I've seen some tutorials for changing the image, but was wanting to remove it all together. If I can point it to an image that doesn't exist, is that likely to load nothing?
<Dr_Willis> Sexy Penguins
<terrorink> epic fail !!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  err.. I thought ive enlarged the panel height and the icons rescaled to the higer image. thats the point of the svg icon
<Gnimsh> Hi, I'm having problems with calibre dependencies. Jaunty has pyqt 4.4.4 installed but I need 4.6.1. If I install 4.6.1 for the karmic/lucid package, will it screw up my system?
<xfact> and the sexy  'hole' sign of ubuntu...reminds me something else! :D
<terrorink> is 9.10 server stable ?
<barnaby_b> xfact, even without all the eye candy, I'm still happy with the basics of Ubuntu, for the same reason I'd be happy with the basics on Mac OS X... it's stable and reliable
<barnaby_b> and for my work in software development, it's so much more pleasant than developing on Windows ever was
<terrorink> amen
<xfact> ﻿barnaby_b: i hope soon i also feel happy....
<mickster14> hey guys, anyone got ubuntu working with a fit-pc2?
<barnaby_b> xfact, you will :-)  have you looked into hanging out with other Ubuntu users in your area?
<xfact> but now still having probs and need solutions ...
<barnaby_b> like going to a LUG, or Ubuntu Loco team meatup?
<chu_> It does, problem is it won't allow any images less than 24x24 pixels. There are some tutorials on the internet which explain how to change it with gconf (and I changed it to a transparent image, but now I just have a blank space, obviously :p), and using gconf I don't think it places the same restrictions (I believe it is ubuntu-tweak which tells me I can't use an image too small...)
<terrorink> does anybody wanna give me a shell so i can play with my war server ?
<barnaby_b> terrorink, you mean like the one under applications->accessories-> terminal???
<K99Brain> terrorink, urban terror?
<dare> barnaby_b, ubuntu is not very stable for desktop if you reboot infrequently
<m0ar> My sound icon in the gnomepanel dissapeared, and I can't change my volume with the hotkeys, only through alsamixer.. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  i dont worry about the image..  so no idea. i do recall some alternative applets taht can replace the whole  3 menus with like one single submenu setup. but i dont consider it worth worrying about
<snake> #! /usr/bin/python :  when i run my program it  ideas how i could fixsays that this isnt a valid identifyer bc it doesnt exist then when io checked to see if it was there it was any
<Gnimsh> m0ar, right click and choose add to panel
<barnaby_b> dare, I haven't rebooted since I installed 9.04, and I do 8 hours of hacking on it every day
<barnaby_b> anyway.... I should get going.   Cheers everybody.   Happy Holidays everybody
<terrorink> no i mean a remote shell account
<Gnimsh> m0ar, then add the volumen control applet and drag it back
<m0ar> Gnimsh: Doesn't exist in there :C
<dare> idk.. after 3-5 days everything starts hiccuping
<chu_> There is the main menu applet which replaces the three menus in one smaller menu with no text and just an icon, but I was kinda hoping for the other way around. :(
<Gnimsh> does too
<snake> #! /usr/bin/python :  when i run my program it says that this isnt a valid identifyer bc it doesnt exist then when io checked to see if it was there it was any ideas how i could fix
<xfact> well, bye people..i got lots of lessons and also had fun! :D
<Xacarith> I have just updated to ubuntu 9.10 and have ran into a the same sound glitch that I keep having any more.  No more than one or two programs can use sound at one time.  After that I have no sound...
<dare> xfact, good bye
<K99Brain> sorry all, i have a question. Someone told me that kde at 32 bit was faster than the 64 bit version... i have tried both and i have seen no differences...
<xfact> see ya
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  try http://goosh.org/
<K99Brain> someone know something more about?
<Synt[a]x> there should be no difference
<m0ar> Gnimsh: No entry like that exists in Add to Panel.
<snake> #! /usr/bin/python :  when i run my program it says that this isnt a valid identifyer bc it doesnt exist then when io checked to see if it was there it was any ideas how i could fix
<terrorink> willis it cant be regulated im gonna be using it to attack my war server
<m0ar> My sound icon in the gnomepanel dissapeared, and I can't change my  volume with the hotkeys, only through alsamixer.. Any ideas?
<Synt[a]x> lol, put it bak
<dare> m0ar, it always happens to me too
<snake> right click add to panel lawl
<Synt[a]x> srsly.
<m0ar> Synt[a]x, dare, snake; Doesn't exist in there.
<Gnimsh> hmm I'm gonna go ahead and say that's strange
<ipatrol> How can I create a .deb file?
<ardnew> m0ar: its called 'gnome-volume-control-applet'
<ardnew> try running it again
<bastid_raZor> ipatrol: once you've configure and make do a checkinstall
<K99Brain> m0ar, there should be a mixer applet, if i remember right
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<m0ar> K99Brain: Doesn't exist :c
<m0ar> ardnew: Oh?
<Synt[a]x> run it again
<Synt[a]x> owow..
<m0ar> Run what? :P
<mickster14> does anyone know how the GMA500 graphics driver situation is atm?
<Synt[a]x> the applet obviously m0ar
<ipatrol> Will checkinstall work for programs with several files
<dare> m0ar, alt+f2 ->  'gnome-volume-control-applet'
<K99Brain> m0ar, i don't remember the exact name. now i have kde. but there should be.. maybe "volume" or "sound"
<Synt[a]x> terminal -> "gnoe-volume-control-applet &" would work too dare
<Synt[a]x> why the effort of logging into a new tty session
<Flare183> How can I preview X11 Mouse Cursors with Nautilus?
<Synt[a]x> :/
<DarkMasterHalo> .
<ZehavaZM> legend2448 Works great!  Thanks a ton man!
<m0ar> K99Brain: Nothing like that exists.
<m0ar> dare: Does nothing ,_,
<dare> Synt[a]x, apps I run with & appended still spam the terminal :-\
<dare> so. that's a good reason not to
<Synt[a]x> not for me
<Synt[a]x> :p
<ardnew> yes they will
<dare> unless you like spam, do you Synt[a]x ?
<ardnew> the output is not automatically redirected
<legend2440> ZehavaZM: your welcome
<Synt[a]x> dare, i usually run them differently: randomapplication >/dev/null &
<ZehavaZM> omg lol  when I put something into full screen I can't get to my X button to close it, or the - to shrink it....hahaha
<Synt[a]x> no terminal spam :)
<dare> Synt[a]x, why go to that effort when alt+f2 involves less effort
<m0ar> Running gnome-volume-control-applet gives NOTHING at all ._.
<bastid_raZor> ZehavaZM: press F11
<ipatrol> bastid_raZor: How can I get the resulting .deb file for distribution?
<ZehavaZM> Okay one last thing.  I removed the taskbar from the bottom of my desktop...how can I get that back?
<Synt[a]x> m0ar, have you tried restarting gnome
<dare> Synt[a]x, and alt+f2 shows previous launch history.. icons, auto-complete without tab
<m0ar> Synt[a]x: No :D
<Synt[a]x> m0ar, x-server specifically
<Synt[a]x> lol
<m0ar> Synt[a]x: Panels or gnome?
<Dr_Willis> ZehavaZM:  right click - add to panel.. add it back.
<Synt[a]x> m0ar, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Synt[a]x> give it a shot
<m0ar> Gnome, that is ;D
<ZehavaZM> bastid_raZor F11 just moved it up or down
<Synt[a]x> yus
<snake> Dr. willis: thats what i said
<ardnew> Synt[a]x: directing stdout to /dev/null isnt going to suppress stderr
<mickster14> oh just to let ppl know there is a thread here http://fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1150 for anyone using the gma600 chip
<Synt[a]x> ardnew, it doesnt matter for me anyway since i open up a terminal, run the app, close it again
<Synt[a]x> since the application doesnt attach to the terminal session
<ardnew> I prefer dare's run dialog
<bastid_raZor> ipatrol: did you read that page? it states checkinstall is not designed to produce packages for distribution
<ipatrol> ah
<m0ar> Synt[a]x: Wtf, /etc/init.d/gdm restart just gives a long output without anything happening
<TwigsUSAN> Hello everyone.  New user to ubuntu
<ipatrol> so what should I use for an interpreted language?
<TwigsUSAN> have a wierd problem.
<Synt[a]x> m0ar, something is obviously wrong then
<dare> m0ar, prepend it with sudo
<Synt[a]x> o ye
<m0ar> dare: Oh :D
<Synt[a]x> i forgot that
<snake> yes, twigs
<ardnew> ipatrol: what kind of question is that
<bastid_raZor> ZehavaZM: once it is not fullscreened and just maximized you can press alt and middle click to resize it
<ipatrol> What packager should I use for a python/tkinter program
<TwigsUSAN> Attempting to change the user password through the GUI.  Did the authentication with current password.  Typed the new password and applied it
<Synt[a]x> brb munchies
<linux> Hi I have a fresh XFCE 2.6.28.11-generic install of linux and am having initramfs problems - heard a kernal upgrade will solve this - how can I do that?
<TwigsUSAN> Lock the screen, and it won't save the new password.  I still have to use the old one.  This is running in VMWare player.
<snake> go to terminal type in passwd
<ardnew> linux: do you mean xubuntu ?
<Synt[a]x> whatsnakesaid
<terrorink> is 9.10 server good ? or unstable
<dare> TwigsUSAN, maybe the gnome keyring password needs to be changed too?
<linux> ardnew: (its actually linux mint XFCE 7)
<ZehavaZM> all F11 did was move it up and down...still can't get to the X to close it or minimize or anything
<arquebus> ipatrol- you should ask in #python
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  it works.
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | linux
<ubottu> linux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Synt[a]x> linux: update-initramfs last time i checked
<terrorink> ok it works isnt what i wanna hear
<Synt[a]x> but this is #ubuntu
<terrorink> how well does it work
<linux> Synt[a]x: from command line type "update initramfs" and that's all?
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  i imagine it depends on what you are doing with it. ive not heard many complaints.
<terrorink> k
<terrorink> thats what i wanted to hear
<Synt[a]x> linux: update-initramfs, at least thats what i used to do
<Synt[a]x> with the - thing
<snake> brb
<TwigsUSAN> going through the terminal did it.  Thanks
<linux> Synt[a]x: used to?
<Dr_Willis> terrorink:  its not like its causing peoples pc's to explode and stuff.. thats win7
<Synt[a]x> i never had to touch it afterwards
<Synt[a]x> :p
<terrorink> lol @ win 7
<terrorink> i bought a netbook today
<terrorink> within 30 seconds of owning it ubuntu was being installed
<snake> me and my friend both got laptops 4 christmas
<Synt[a]x> Protip: if you are ever to install debian, do refrain from expert install, it takes half an hour longer :(
<terrorink> netbooks are amazing for pentesting
<snake> she got win 7 and i got ubuntu
<terrorink> windows 7 ..........
<terrorink> burn her at the stake
<snake> lol i know
<snake> srry cant it wasnt her chice anyway...
<Synt[a]x> i'd cry if windows 7 was lying under the christmas tree
<snake> er, choice
<terrorink> id just remove it asap
<JAMD456> I keep trying to change my mouse cursor to another theme but nothing changes, I cannot even resize my cursor, can anyone help me find out why
<snake> me too...
<terrorink> my netbook was 250 with xp 350 with windows 7
<Synt[a]x> format the shit and throw arch on thur
<Synt[a]x> :o
<kinja-sheep> Lol. That's worse than striped socks.
<terrorink> i got xp and installed buntu
<snake> mine was 150 with ubuntu
<Synt[a]x> do y'all actually run on ubuntu?
<terrorink> windows 7 is the equivalent to socks and sandles
<terrorink> i ruin a mix
 * Dr_Willis looks at his feet... err.. whats wrong with socks and sandles?
<terrorink> alot dr willis alot
<Dr_Willis> Its a comfort thing!
<terrorink> .........
<Synt[a]x> id almost say my CPU is melting
 * terrorink hammers willis feet to the ground
<Synt[a]x> cpu temp is 68 degrees celsius
<Synt[a]x> my god :(
<terrorink> .......
<terrorink> wtf ?
<terrorink> did u clean it ?
<dare> Synt[a]x, laptop cpu?
<ipatrol> I need to make a .deb file from a set of python files, how can I do so?
<terrorink> like get the dust outta the heat synk
<Synt[a]x> i think my heatsink is borked
<Dr_Willis> well good night all...
<Synt[a]x> dare, yus
<dare> good night DrWillis
<dare> Synt[a]x, that's not too bad for a laptop
<Synt[a]x> it is for this one
<dare> :
<dare> :P
<terrorink> i hate laptops
<terrorink> i like a good netbook no hd no cd rom just usb slots and a sd slot
<ardnew> I HATE YOU
<terrorink> i hate u 2
<dare> yeah.. that's probably it's max.. my turion x2 never goes higher than 64-5C under 100% load
<Synt[a]x> dare, i must say im stressing it
<snake> i have a netbook
<terrorink> i love netbooks
<terrorink> but i pentest and do security
<Synt[a]x> compiling kernel while doing programming and testing my java windowmanager
<terrorink> so i have no use for anything else
<Synt[a]x> its pretty stressed out
<Synt[a]x> lol
<dare> pentest?
<Synt[a]x> penetration testing
<terrorink> other then maybe a nice shell account
<ipatrol> All the builder docs I've seen don't explan what I'm trying to do, help???
<dare> ic
<snake> penetration testing
<terrorink> yea its what i do
<m0ar> Volume still can't be changed with hotkeys, and the icon is still gone after a gdm restart :c  What's may be wrong? The icon can't be added with gnome-colume-control-applet or via "Add to Panel
<snake> i tried to start that
<terrorink> its easy
<terrorink> its 90% talk
<snake> but i need to go get an 8 gb flash drive first
<terrorink> lol
<snake> (for backtrack)
<terrorink> dont use backtrack
<Synt[a]x> make your own toolkit
<snake> y?
<terrorink> ubuntu is just fine
<dare> terrorink, do you get paid?
<terrorink> yea i get paid dare
<m0ar> Synt[a]x: Any more ideas about the sound problem? :)
<Synt[a]x> pentest software isnt exactly hard to gather
<Synt[a]x> no m0ar, sorry.
<snake> i actually am not that good at programming...
<dare> ah, another success story for foss!
<terrorink> backtrack is so freaking retarded
<terrorink> all u need is basic tools
<Synt[a]x> backtrack doesn't involve anything special
<dare> snake, learn python
<terrorink> u dont even need to code to pentest
<snake> the best preogram i made was with python and it is just a program that takes numbers you input and then gives you an average.
<terrorink> its just a perk
<Synt[a]x> terrorink, its best to be able to program though
 * bU1137pr00f_m4r5 looks around timidly.
<Starcraftmazter> hey, does anyone know any media players which use nvidia VDPAU ?
<clearzen> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a T135-S1309 Toshiba laptop. But when I try to install it just drops me to a built-in shell that says initramfs. Anyone know why?
<m0ar> Volume still can't be changed with hotkeys, and the icon is still gone after a gdm restart :c  What's may be wrong? The icon can't be added with gnome-colume-control-applet or via "Add to Panel"
<dare> snake, why not learn from tutorials?
<Synt[a]x> if you are trying to exploit things you should be able to write something to exploit it with
<Synt[a]x> obv
<terrorink> i know
<fatboyrecords> rplans for new years
<Synt[a]x> plans for new years, stop smoking
<Synt[a]x> another 2 packs of cigarettes went through during work time :(
<fatboyrecords> good one..
<snake> dare: I Actually try to learn new things everyday.
<terrorink> the first thing u need snake is ur own war server
<terrorink> thats a must
<snake> today i learned how to add some thing to the $PATH
<snake> war server?
<Synt[a]x> legal target
<Synt[a]x> iirc
<terrorink> its for practice
<m0ar> Anyone knows a good application for flooding a specific IP?
<snake> ahh
<bazhang> !ot
<terrorink> u use the war server and if lets say ur gonna get paid to pentest a windows system
<snake> get a server.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Synt[a]x> m0ar, why would you want to be doing that
<snake> hack into it
<terrorink> :
<snake> not illeagle
<snake> i get it
<terrorink> exactly
<bazhang> lets take this chat elsewhere
<chu_> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<m0ar> Synt[a]x: So, tip me of a channel wich fits my needs :)
<Synt[a]x> interesting chat is interesting
<terrorink> baz
<snake> my friends dad hacked into h=my laptop and made in admin account called OWNED!(back when i used winblows)
<terrorink> u know this chat is always fun and great till mod comes on
<terrorink> then its just stupid
<CShadowRun> terrorink: and here's me thinking the opposite
<JAMD456>  I keep trying to change my mouse cursor to another theme but nothing changes, I cannot even resize my cursor, can anyone help me find out why
<hellyes> I am running ubuntu 9.04.  How do I know if it is the server version or not?
<Synt[a]x> hellyes: if you have an UI then its not
<dare> hellyes, uname -a
<Synt[a]x> server version doesnt have x-server does it
<chu_> I don't think bazhang is a mod... He just said it's off-topic chat, which it is.
<dare> hellyes, if server it will say "kernel_version-server"
<ZykoticK9> Starcraftmazter, mplayer with the "-vo vdpau" output use "mplayer -vo help" to verify you have support for it
<hellyes> ahh. ok. thank you
<dare> hellyes, will say something like "Linux server 2.6.31-14-server #48-Ubuntu SMP"
<Starcraftmazter> ZykoticK9: thank you
<nowimproved> anyone ever set up mediatomb to view files on ps3?
<Synt[a]x> kernel taking years to compile
<snake> i just tried to turn on my wii...
<hellyes> i c.  thank you very much
<snake> its briicked
<Synt[a]x> then fix it
<Synt[a]x> be a geek
<snake> i will i did it before
<bazhang> snake, how does that relate to ubuntu support
<snake> the HBC is indestructalbe
<snake> sorry?
<chuckoell> hello everybody
<Synt[a]x> it runs ubuntu
<Synt[a]x> obviously
<clearzen> When installing from a usb do you need to change where the install looks for the root system?
<snake> yesterday i tried installing linux on a 4GB flash drive. it didnt work.
<chuckoell> can anybody help with a video problem?
<Synt[a]x> what video problem would that be
<dare> snake, i've successfully installed from a cd install to a flash drive
<perdente> snake, did you use unetbootin?
<snake> listening...
<chuckoell> everything works fine with hardy but i cant get it to work right with karmic
<snake> no
<Synt[a]x> fan is blowing like an idiot omg
<hellyes> dare: do you know if there is a bug fix for ver. 9.10 as far as not being able to mount a windows 7 network drive like I can in 9.04?
<snake> i put it in and chose to install to sdb0
<Synt[a]x> brb
<perdente> snake, wait, you mean trying to install from a livecd to a flash hard drive or trying to get a livecd on a usb?
<snake> sdb0 = flash drive
<perdente> that's what I thought, how exactly did it fail?
<perdente> as in when did it finish installing/ if so, what happened when you booted up/ what computer do you have?
<snake> 1st choice
<snake> frum livecd 2 flash dirve
<snake> not enough space...
<snake> i have an INSPIRON mini but when it was 64% done it said it didnt have enough space
<legend2440> chuckoell: what exactly is the problem?  resolution or something else?
<chuckoell> color isnt right
<Hilikus> my audio crackles when a sound starts playing. it stillplays but with a big crackle at the beginning. anyone knows how to fix this?
<chuckoell> dont know how else to describe it
<perdente> hmmm... 4G's should be enough
<perdente> dare, any ideas?
<snake> Hilikus: maybe it is your speakers?
<Hilikus> snake: no, it not in windows
<laxative> christmas feces
<snake> it said it did not have a swap partit... wait 1s
<perdente> and you were using the whole disk or trying to install to a part of the hard drive?
<snake> i guess i forgot to make a swap partition...
<snake> flash drive
<snake> whole
<snake> no swap...
<sharif> how to know set the password for phpmyadmin ?
<perdente> I mean you probably did, but that should still not affect if you have enough disk space
<FloodBot2> snake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chu_> My menu for mono-develop has just disappeared. How unfortunate.
<EsatYuce> How can i install one application which i downloaded the folder?
<perdente> sharif, it's your mysql root password, login as root as username (unless you specified otherwise) and your mysql root password as your password
<snake> how big i 4mil bytes 2 GB
<Synt[a]x> 4 million bytes?
<chu_> Is there a key combo or something which removes the menu bar in mono-develop, anyone know?
<snake> how big is 4million bytes 2 GB
<Synt[a]x> snake, take a calculator, put in 4 million, divide it by 1024 four times
<Synt[a]x> four or five
<Synt[a]x> iirc
<perdente> about 4 GB
<EsatYuce> How can i install one application which i downloaded the folder?
<Synt[a]x> more like 3.4-3.6
<snake> really?
<snake> huh...
<chu_> Hence why you will never see 4gb on a 32-bit OS
<snake> is FloodBot2 a bot?
<chu_> Probably.
<martin__> EsatYuce: sudo dpkg -i yourapp
<gigio> no ubuntu eu consigo usar qualquer dispositivo como uma multifuncional no windows?
<sharif> perdente, I am not able to login with same root username and password, I do not think i set it correctly as i skip it.
<EsatYuce> martin__,  thanks
<Synt[a]x> gigio, english pls
<chu_> Or you know, direct him to the channel where he can ask his question...
<chu_> Spanish?
<perdente> snake, maybe try installing a smaller operating system first and seeing if that works and then trying ubuntu again
<Synt[a]x> think so
<Synt[a]x> god knows.
<gigio> i dont speak english so match
<snake> no it wasnt ubuntu
<IdleOne> !br | gigio
<ubottu> gigio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<snake> sorry i didnt tell you earlier...
<chu_> Thanks Idle.
<terrorink> best rootkit detector ?
<Synt[a]x> best rootkit detector is you.
<Colloguy> how do I scroll up when in 'screen' ?
<IdleOne> terrorink: search in synaptic package manager for rootkit
<bastid_raZor> Colloguy: shift pg up
<perdente> sharif, so you can't even login if you run mysql from the terminal, try "mysql -u root -p" and when it prompts you for a password try what you think it is, does that work?
<gigio> como FAco pARA ENTRAR NO .BR?
<bazhang> gigio, /join #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> gigio: /join #ubuntu-br
<EsatYuce> Which directory can be downloaded the application when i download them?
<chu_> Pardon?
<Colloguy> bastid_raZor: what about using a keyboard with no pageup key?
<jimcooncat> what is the status of neatx in ubuntu, please?
<perdente> oh ok
<perdente> snake, what was it?
<terrorink> lol
<bastid_raZor> Colloguy: no idea.
<kheera> Colloguy: if I remmber correctly trh ctrl-a <esc> then use vi keys to scroll
<ben64> hey I have hardy heron, got a new mobo/cpu/video and now ubuntu won't boot
<Colloguy> kheera: what are the vi keys that are used to scroll? :P
<kheera> hjkl
<sharif> Ok, I have try to login but it gives me error : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<hal_> hal9000
<ben64> i think it might be an error with grub trying to load hard drive by UUID, and the UUID might have changed or something. what can i do?\
<modumass> #ubuntu
 * shriekout $decode(s60gwKe068fRILDHtOPAzLTZISEhDQpuaWNrILDHtOMNCnF1aXQgOrDHtOMgx9ewocfXsKE=,m)
<perdente> sharif, lol and.... you lost me, does anyone else know about this?
<modumass> hey all
<Gnimsh> So have the bugs been worked out of karmic yet? I tried it when it first came out, and after installing updates got a black screen...
<bazhang> shriekout, dont do that here
<shriekout> sorry
<Gnimsh> bazhang, wrong terminal
<Synt[a]x> ben64: Edit grub boot options and replace the by-uuid stuff with your boot partition identifier
<ardnew> sharif: that is an extremely common error with mysql installations. google that error message and you will find your answer
<ben64> Synt[a]x, how do i know what that is
<modumass> um, accidentaly deleted my boot partician
<modumass> have booted from a knopix live cd, as that was the only live cd i could find, coulnt find an ubuntu one
<modumass> hmm, can i burrn one from knopix?
<modumass> brb
<Synt[a]x> urrrrrrrr
<FloodBot4> modumass: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardnew> sharif: you probably just need to start your mysql server
<terrorink> whats the deal with cloud one ?
<Synt[a]x> ben64, you could try booting into a livecd running gparted to find out, then use grub-install <drive> once oyu know what it is
<Synt[a]x> and that should solve the problem
<perdente> sharif, I mean that's saying your mysql socket is down but I don't see why that'd be
<perdente> sharif, have you been running mysql for a while or did you just install it?
<modumass> sweet
<chu_> I had some problems installing karmic when it was first released too, both trying to upgrade from Jaunty and then trying to upgrade a vanilla Karmic beta install.. I don't remember when it was, but I updated a while back and everything's been sweet since. Don't think there are any problems with Karmic anymore.
<ben64> Synt[a]x, well what i mean is, do i put /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda or (hd0) or what
<modumass> how do i create a boot partician?
<modumass> or why do i have so many boot particians?
<Gnimsh> cool maybe I should give it a try
<Synt[a]x> ben64, are you on a livecd right now
<terrorink> cloud one ?
<Gnimsh> chu_ I think I may try installing to a thumbdrive first just to make sure
<ben64> Synt[a]x, no, laptop. the computer in question is my desktop
<Synt[a]x> ben64, boot up a live cd on your desktop, open a terminal and try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Synt[a]x> see if it fixes your problem
<heoa> How can I tunnel a screen to other server?  like this? dunno about ports:  ssh -L port:somethnig.com:port host
<sharif> I just install it but it dose not need to start, not sure why ?
<rsjhokie> can anyone help me out with my dvd playing issue?
<ben64> Synt[a]x, m'kay...
<minimec> ben64: what kind of grub error do you get?
<Gnimsh> rsjhokie, did you install libdvdcss?
<terrorink> heoa:wtf are u asking ?
<Synt[a]x> drive isnt recognized by uuid probably
<sharif> I have try to start it with : /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Synt[a]x> cause he has new hardware
<sharif> or mysql start but gives me same error
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: did you install libdvdcss?
<rsjhokie> yup it was libdvdcss2 id that changes things...
<rsjhokie> if*
<ben64> minimec, i get to the ubuntu loading bar thing, but it just stays there.. if i do CTRL+ALT+F1 i get ata4.0 errors or something, gimme a min and i can see
<modumass> i have gparted doing its thing from knopix. will this just completely mess up my machine?
<Gnimsh> rsjhokie, so what's the issue
<Gnimsh> ?
<rsjhokie> ive tried multiple players and none work
<chu_> Gnimsh, do you have a separate /home partition? Makes life pretty easy really.. I have some simple bash scripts which perform an update/restore, for things like fstab, sources.list, and the backup script exports a list of installed packages which gets imported in the restore script etc. Pretty easy.
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: try opening the video folder with vlc
<rsjhokie> vlc doesnt, mplayer doesnt, totem doesnt
<Gnimsh> yep i do
<terrorink> heoa: what are u trying to ask
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: vlc and open folder
<MoeGreen> hey guys does anybody know the name of this type of unix window border look? http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/tivihelp/v8r1/topic/com.ibm.netcool_OMNIbus.doc_7.2.0/images/sc_omn_usr_conductorunix.gif
<Gnimsh> oohh
<rsjhokie> ill try it now.
<Gnimsh> I would love to have such a script
<MoeGreen> i want my windows to have that look
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: VIDEO_TS
<snake> Back Track 4 pre fianl
<terrorink> backtrack blows
<minimec> ben64: I guess that your new GPU is not reccognized. Can you boot up in recovery mode and get to the recovery console?
<ardchoille> shift+scroll in google chrome works. Excellent idea :)
<terrorink> its got so many backdoors
<terrorink> bac
<terrorink> k
<snake> really i dint know that.
<terrorink> backtrack has no security at all
<ben64> minimec, [ 435.362293] ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<chu_> Hah, now how to message someone with irssi?
<terrorink> well duh its made for "wannabes"
<IdleOne> !ot | terrorink
<ubottu> terrorink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<terrorink> kinda makes it easyer to catch them when they all use the same os
<minimec> chu_: /msg minimec text ;)
<rsjhokie> ok i attempted to play it it vlc and it acts like its going to then it just stops and acts like ther is nothing to play
<terrorink> fish in a barrel
<Gnimsh> chu_ where'd you get this script?
<chu_> Thanks minimec :)
<Hydrosis> I have a DVD that WILL NOT play.  It wont work in ANY media player.  I can usually play DVD's.  It's not a burned DVD, either.  WHy cant I play DVDs?
<jam_> I have just installed phpmyadmin and i have edited the conf.d and all, I can access it through http://localhost/ but not through my dns name??? any suggestions as to why that may be??? thanks for any help :D
<terrorink> !ot | Idle0ne
<ubottu> Idle0ne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, just installed kernel 2.6.31-16 and uninstalled previous ati drivers. Now I have the very latest proprietary drivers from ATI's website (9.12) installed -- yet no graphic accerlation and cannot enable desktop effects. Any idea how to fix this? :o ...
<Gaming4JC> ati is a pain ^^
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: did you try it the open folder way?
<rsjhokie> yea
<rsjhokie> wait what?
<rsjhokie> can someone private message me so we dont have to deal with everyone else
<IdleOne> terrorink: please stay on topic in this channel. BTW repeating a factoid to the person who sent it to you is rude and you mispelled my nick also
<heoa> terrorink: I want a GNU Screen-session to other server through ssh. In that other server, I want to attach the Screen like "sceen -dr session_name:port", ie without "ssh -t user@host.com screen -dr session_name".
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: media -> open directory -> select VIDEO_TS
<Hydrosis> I have a DVD that WILL NOT play.  It wont work in ANY media player.  I can usually play DVD's.  It's not a burned DVD, either.  WHy cant I play DVDs?
<rahduke1> I'm trying to test my line quality using http://www.dslreports.com/linequality however it says my IP address is not pingable, I was able to do the test in Windows 7 but not in ubuntu.... Is there some kind of firewall or something I'm missing?
<Gaming4JC> oh and fyi the entire desktop is extremely sluggish right now. even the irc window here is freezing up because of the lack of graphics driver. :s
<Gaming4JC> :(
<rsjhokie> yea i can click on the video_ts folder and it just opens, then what
<Raydiation> rsjhokie: Hydrosis: it could also be that it has a new nasty copy protection, i had one (Resident Evil 3) which wouldnt play at all
<eli_> i need to use video confernecing with ekiga
<rsjhokie> ok ill try another movie
<jam_> copy right protection :(
<eli_> any idea
<Gaming4JC> ...
<Hydrosis> Raydiation: my computer has a DVD player.  There's no reason why a protected DVD wouldnt play in a DVD player.  It refutes all logic.
<Hydrosis> I can play the DVD in Windows./
<Hydrosis> Not linux.
<jam_> corporate logic?
<Hydrosis> Why?
<Dday> Ubuntu is not detecting my sound card, anyone know what i should do?
<Raydiation> Hydrosis: like i said nasty copy protection
<Gaming4JC> !ask | eli_
<snake> hydro: Codecs
<ubottu> eli_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Raydiation> Hydrosis: some additional stuff which is not covered by libdvdcss
<Hydrosis> snake: I have all the codecs I need.  I play a lot fo media all the time.
<eli_> Thanks
<rahduke1>  I'm trying to test my line quality using http://www.dslreports.com/linequality however it says my IP address is not pingable, I was able to do the test in Windows 7 but not in ubuntu.... Is there some kind of firewall or  am I missing something?
<Daughain> Hydro; Is it a region 1 dvd?
<Raydiation> Hydrosis: if you installed libdvdcss which i suppose
<snake> yes to play encrypted DVDS
<chuckoell> can anyone help with video issue?
<Gaming4JC> Sooo does ANYONE KNOW HOW TO ENABLE ATI GFX DRIVERS??! I HAVE NONE!! lol no graphics means low-graphics-mode here. barely staying online
<Gaming4JC> :P
<nowimproved> anyone ever set up mediatomb to view files on ps3?
<silare> Does anyone know how to get rid of the dropdown arrow for the Back/Forward buttons in Firefox 3.5? I right-click the arrows, so I don't need the dropdown arrow.
<ben64> !ati | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rsjhokie> still doesnt work...
<ben64> nowimproved, i have
<minimec> Dday: Try to get some information about your card with the command 'lspci' in a console. Also check the information about your card (error messages) by typing 'dmesg'...
<ben64> minimec, i think i googled the solution to my problem
<minimec> ben64: cool ;)
<nowimproved> ben64, my ps3 says upnp not available
<ben64> minimec, i put "irqpoll all_generic_ide" on the end of the grub kernel line
<ben64> guess this mobo has weird ide stuff going on
<Hydrosis> This latest verision of Ubuntu is a joke.  Graphic driver problems out the ass, no monitor detection, sound dies every few hours for no reason, cant play DVDs, cant hear audio from the mic out of the speakers, etc.  So many bugs.  I might just drop Ubuntu.
<rahduke1>  I'm trying to test my line quality using http://www.dslreports.com/linequality however it says my IP address is not pingable, I was able to do the test in Windows 7 but not in ubuntu.... Is there some kind of firewall or something I'm missing?
<ben64> /dev/sda4 has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced
<Gaming4JC> HydrosisL true, 9.04 is waayyy more com[atible.
<rahduke1> Hydrosis: I've been having hella problems 2
<ben64> now i have to wait to use my new cpu :(
<Dday> minimec, http://pastebin.com/m70549793
<rahduke1> videos just stop playing randomly
<nowimproved> how do I enable upnp on this ubuntu box? it is set up as the router using 2 network cards
<rahduke1> all sorts of stupid shit
<ben64> i have karmic on this laptop, works good. just have to kill pulseaudip
<ben64> pulseaudio*
<chuckoell> ﻿can anyone help with video issue?
<JAMD456> I keep trying to change my mouse cursor to another mouse theme but nothing changes, I cannot even resize my cursor by using the resize slider in the dialogue box, it simply refuses to work, can anyone help me find out why
<Hydrosis> At least Windows actually works on this computer.  The Ubuntu partitionis becoming obsolete with all of these retarded errors.
<Dday> also minimec http://pastebin.com/m139e6d04
<chuckoell> ﻿can anyone help with video issue?
<rsjhokie> i need a littleassistance with dvd playing.
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know is sudo apt-get install Windows will fix my DVD problems?  :(
<amaretto4u> Hi! I have one question :)
<Hydrosis> if*
<amaretto4u> How i can install ubuntu, if i don't have ubuntu CD, but have other LiveCD?
<ben64> chuckoell: Protip: ask your question or you can't get answers
<ben64> amaretto4u, download and burn ubuntu
<Hydrosis> amaretto4u: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<ardchoille> Hydrosis: if you have a support question feel free to ask. But complaining isn't really productive here.
<Hydrosis> archoille: I did ask.  Several times.  Scroll up.
<chuckoell> video work fine in hardy but not in karmic. help please
<ben64> Hydrosis, have you installed dvdcss
<rsjhokie> can anyone try to help me get my dvd player working in linux
<amaretto4u> ben64: i don't have empty CD's too :(
<Hydrosis> I cant play DVD's either.  Trying to watch Trailer Park Boys and it wont play.
<JAMD456> When I hit the Eject button on my DVD player the disk comes out but Its Icon remains on my desktop until I right click and hit dismount how do I fix this?
<ben64> Hydrosis, rsjhokie: have you installed dvdcss
<Hydrosis> ben64: I play DVD's all the time.  I have the codecs needed.
<rahduke1>  I'm trying to test my line quality using http://www.dslreports.com/linequality however it says my IP address is not pingable, I was able to do the test in Windows 7 but not in ubuntu.... Is there some kind of firewall or something I'm missing?
<amaretto4u> Hydrosis: Thanks a lot :)
<Dday> How do i get my sound working?
<rsjhokie> yes i installed a package off of the ubuntu website that was a big package
<ardchoille> Hydrosis: you need libdvdcss2. Please see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<rsjhokie> it supposedly has that in it
<kheera> rahduke1: there could be all kinds of issues.  iptables is the standard firewall in linux but it is disabled by default.
<amaretto4u> Dday: what kind of problems with sound you have
<rahduke1> kheera: well what would your guess be?
<Dday> After moving from 9.04-9.10 my sound no longer works amaretto4u
<minimec> Dday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1742116 ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1742116
<SETKEH> does any one know of a radio streamin program like sam broad caster ??
<kheera> rahduke1: i have no idea really.  its odd that it works in windows but not linux, that does narrow down a lot of issues.
<minimec> Dday: Add to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:
<minimec> options snd-hda-intel model=ref
<amaretto4u> Dday: you made upgrade, or new installation from CD?
<IdleOne> SETKEH: try IDJC
<Dday> upgrade amaretto4u
<silare> Does anyone know how to get rid of the dropdown arrow for the Back/Forward buttons in Firefox 3.5? I right-click the arrows, so I don't need the dropdown arrow.
<SETKEH> IdleOne,  cheers
<kheera> rahduke1: run iptables -l and see what you get for output
<rahduke1> kheera: ok please hold
<JAMD456> When I hit the Eject button on my DVD player the disk comes out but Its Icon remains on my desktop until I right click and hit dismount how do I fix this?
<IdleOne> SETKEH: unfortunately it is not as good as sams. Some people have had success running sams with WINE
<rahduke1> kheera: thats not working, saying something about requiring an argument
<rahduke1> i thought -l was the argument but its not working
<kheera> rahduke1: how about: sudo iptables -L
<rahduke1> kheera: would u like me to PM u the output? I dont wanna flood chan
<SETKEH> IdleOne, yeah i was hopeing for a decent linux equiv so i dont have to run wine im doing a project on decking out an os for free with no propriatry software at all beside codecs and drivers
<kheera> rahduke1: sure
<myles7897> hey anyone know how I can stop encrypting my home drive and get rid of all the encrypted stuff on the latest ubuntu?
<IdleOne> SETKEH: Give IDJC a shot, you may like it
<SETKEH> IdleOne,  checking it out now :D ill let you know how i go :D
<killme> hi all
<Gaming4JC> hmm fglrxinfo reports failure, anyone wish to see the output? :)
<killme> how can i format an hard drive ?
<killme> im a newbe
<minimec> myles7897: Backup your data, format your HD. reinstall ubuntu
<killme> so be nice
<amaretto4u> killme use gparted or same
<myles7897> killme: you can use gparted
<Gaming4JC> killme: Ultimate Boot CD >> Darik's Boot 'n Nuke/Parted Magic is easiest.
<myles7897> minimec: is that the only way? :'(
<Dday> minimec, sorry i'm still kind of confused as what to do
<jorge> what i can do for veiw may router net conection thonson
<Gaming4JC> Can anyone help me fix my ATI driver?! :D Check this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7230ba53
<Gaming4JC> confuzling readout :/
<killme> were can i get the nuke
<Gaming4JC> killme: http://www.dban.org/
<minimec> myles7897: I am not a 100% sure, but I guess... YES. Otherwise, the encription would be useless, if you could somekind of bypass it. Don't you think?
<killme> thank you
<Daughain> Emergency data destruction.....Hmmmmm...
<SETKEH> IdleOne,  how do i start the jack server ???
<Dday> minimec do you mind if i pm you?
<minimec> Dday: Try to use the info you get with 'lspci' and 'dmesg'. Search the net with the 'audio' info in combination eith 'ubuntu'
<Aleoss> Having difficulties installing XMMS2. I did: sudo apt-get -y install xmms2 && apt-get update
<Aleoss> sudo apt-get update*
<ctmjr> Aleoss: what error do you get
<Aleoss> ctmjr: No error, the thing is that it isn't appearing in my Installed Software list or my Applications list.
<Gaming4JC> ATI = Ubuntu RIP... ?_?
<minimec> Dday: Sorry. It's 4:41 am here in switzerland..  I am a little bit 'tipsy' and going to bed soon ;) please no pm...
<clop> hi, i haven't used xfce before, but am thinking about trying it -- i want to try it ONLY in my VNC server (and leave gnome for the normal login).  If I install the xfce4 package, is it going to install itself as the default?
<ctmjr> Aleoss: xmms2 is a daemon/backend you need to find a front end for it you can google and find one you like
<Aleoss> ctmjr: So what's a front end that looks like Winamp?
<SETKEH> IdleOne,  how do i start the jack server ???
<zetheroo> does anyone know of a way to make GIMP have a layout more similar to PS ?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: if  you're looking for a music player that is mostly compat with the older xmms, try audacious
<chu_> The next GIMP release is moving to a single window layout.
<poseidon> I just got a new laptop for my 18th birthday.  I'm trying to install ubuntu karmic on it.  However, it won't notice the cd during boot up and I don't see any options to enter the bios during boot up because some proprietary third party video plays during boot up.
<ctmjr> Aleoss: i do not know i have not used it since it got redone from xmms
<poseidon> The laptop is http://rog.asus.com/product.aspx?pcode=2009100616ae5325c25a4f92baf45
<poseidon> Any suggestions?
<ardchoille> zetheroo: there is a project that develops gimpshop, which is a more ps-like layout
<chu_> There's an application called GIMPshop which has changed the GIMP layout to mimic photoshop, though hasn't been updated for a while....
<nfoxTc> press f12 when its booting
<jam_> zetheroo: there is a version of gimp that is made in the likes of ps
<nfoxTc> or delete
<nfoxTc> or f11
<russianzilla> Hey, could anyone recommend me a nice glass GTK theme?
<nfoxTc> one of em will give you the option
<russianzilla> Doesn't have to be an Aero clone, but I just can't seem to find anything.
<Gaming4JC> !lines | nfoxTc
<Gaming4JC> eh
<zetheroo> is gimpshop for Linux as well though? ... also I thought there was a plugin for GIMP which did this
<amaretto4u> russianzilla: www.gnome-look.org
<Gaming4JC> !enter | nfoxTc
<ubottu> nfoxTc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> russianzilla: have you tried looking on http://www.gnome-look.org  ?
<russianzilla> I have, but no luck.
<adante> hi gusy, can someone recommend a place to get help?
<ardchoille> russianzilla: tried searching gnome-look for "aero" ?
<ardchoille> adante: this is the best help chan for ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | adante
<ubottu> adante: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<adante> drat, ok
<russianzilla> ardchoille: It's not that I haven't, it's just that what I've found hasn't been promising, and I was just looking for any suggestions people might have.
<Aleoss> ardchoille: I am looking for a media player that looks similar to Winamp and supports .flac, .mp3, mp4, .wav, .mid, .xm
<Gaming4JC> lol :P
<adante> can anybody recommend some forums or mailing list other than ubuntuforums.org?
<SETKEH> IdleOne,  how do i start the jack server ???
<amaretto4u> Aleoss: xmms
<nfoxTc> Sorry about that guys
<Gaming4JC> adante: I don't know any active linux forums, if you find one let me know :D
<ardchoille> Aleoss: Try audacious, I use it with the winamp themes
<amaretto4u> Aleoss: or audacious
<poseidon> hmmm, it was escape.  it just boots into os a lot quicker than any other computer I've ever had.  Guess that's a good thing though :)
<Aleoss> So... sudo su && apt-get -y install audacious && apt-get update
 * Gaming4JC goes to reboot ubuntu in one last attempt of gfx on this worthless .16 kernel
<m0ar> I need help fixing my sound, the small icon in the panel has dissapeared and can't be added by gnome-volume-control-applet or via "App to Panel"-menu.. Any ideas?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: no
<Aleoss> ardchoille: Errr? Then what?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: there is no need to sudo su. just: sudo apt-get install audacious
<cennin> test
<amaretto4u> Aleoss: sudo apt-get install audacious2
<Aleoss> Ya, same thing.
<ardchoille> amaretto4u: I wasn't aware of any audacious2
<ardchoille> Aleoss: um, no, it's not the same thing
<Aleoss> Yep, audacious2 exists.
<Aleoss> ardchoille: How so?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: there is no need to keep a su shell, just use sudo and bee done with it
<bazhang> !info audacious2
<ubottu> Package audacious2 does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> bazhang: I thought so
<bazhang> Aleoss, its audacious, not audacious2
<Aleoss> ardchoille: I've been installing a bunch of stuff, so I may as well say logged in root instead of logging in and out constantly.
<ardchoille> Aleoss: that is a very bad idea, and it's not supported
<Aleoss> ardchoille: How is it a bad idea?
<bazhang> Aleoss, sudo -i is the recommended method
<bazhang> Aleoss, best to just use sudo though
<m0ar> bazhang: What does -i ? :)
<Aleoss> bazhang: And why is that? What security risks are there?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: a locked root account can't be brute forced :)
<amaretto4u> ardchoille, so if i have audacious2 - i have old version?
<Aleoss> ardchoille: And who would be brute forcing it?
<ardchoille> amaretto4u: no idea, never heard of it
<ardchoille> Aleoss: Anyone sitting at the computer or along the network
<amaretto4u> ardchoille: :D but i have "2" :D
<m0ar> Aleoss: It's the principe.  Do you want to be an ass on purpose when there are simple ways to use Sudo correctly?
<x_> my desktops cube is actully not a cube it is a flick! can someone tell me where can i change the number of desktops
<m0ar> x_: ccsm
<m0ar> x_: Sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<joanne> hello folks
<x_> i already have it m0ar
<x_> then?
<joanne> I am really new to this and am looking for some help
<m0ar> joanne: Ask away, don't ask to ask
<joanne> I am trying to get a Sansa Connect to talk to my Ubuntu laptop
<joanne> and am getting nowhere. I'm running jaunty jackalope, and have rythymbox installed.
<peepsalot> what happened to ctrl-alt-backspace in karmic?
<Aleoss> ardchoille: Nobody uses this computer except me. Also, nobody on my network knows a damn thing about computers other than browsing the web.
<m0ar> x_: Tick in desktop cube, Rotate Cube. Done that?
<bazhang> m0ar, the -i option is simulate initial login, from man sudo and recommended should more than just sudo be needed
<ardchoille> !dontzap | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<m0ar> Aleoss: You still want to be dumb on purpose when there is an intelligent solution aviable?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: think of all the billions of people you are connected to when online
<Aleoss> m0ar: It isn't being an ass, it is asking: Why. If everyone jumped off a bridge, would you too instead of asking why they are?
<x_> yes i did.. however when i rotate the cube
<x_> only a paper comes up
<ardchoille> Aleoss: using sudo instead of logging into the root account is just much safer. Trust me, I have been using Linux since 2001 and Ubuntu since 2005.. and I'm a security minded person
<m0ar> x_: Oh, sorry.. General Options in CCSM -> Desktop Size
<joanne> <m0ar> can you help walk me through this (this is the first time I've ever logged onto IRC. Sorta confusing with so many conversations running at one time.)
<Aleoss> ardchoille: And? I highly doubt that the root account is accessable via internet port by default. That in itself would be a security risk.
<peepsalot> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> Aleoss: ok, it's your system. you have been made aware of the risks and of the proper security model. The choice is yours.
<ardchoille> peepsalot: yw
<m0ar> joanne: Check private message
<d9500> x_, if you're using the conventional gnome desktop environment on your system, there should also be an applet on the right side of the lower gnome panel that lets you select the number of virtual desktops
<ardchoille> !sudo | Aleoss This will explain a lot
<ubottu> Aleoss This will explain a lot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<x_> AHA M0AR
<m0ar> x_: Desktop on top and bottom isn't possible, but you can set an image of choice there instead. Check the settings of "Cube Reflection and Deformation" -> Apperance
<x_> THANKS A BUNCH
<Aleoss> ardchoille: Not like I have anything of importance on my computer. I'd rather have the ease of use than some extra security. I'm not hosting any servers or have any credit card information on it.
<ardchoille> There's a reason that veteran Linux users only use the root account when actually necessary
<m0ar> x_: np np, glad to be helpful
<m0ar> x_: Anything else?
<x_> m0ar for ubuntu tribe chief
<m0ar> x_: ROFL
<x_> :) a long happy life for u
<likinasa> hahah
<m0ar> Haha wtf :D
<likinasa> i got about 5000 of em now
<setkeh_> IdleOne, is there a front end to IDJC???
<mazda01> need to get recommendations for a KVM switch that will work without hassle with my brand new logitech LX 100 wireless keyboard and mouse
<raskolnik> I seem to have broken my wine install on karmic, and can't figure out what's wrong
<Aleoss> Who said they had the theme for audacious that looked like Winamp?
<ardchoille> I did
<ardchoille> Aleoss: Want them?
<Aleoss> Yes please.
<mazda01> ex 100 i meant
<ardchoille> Aleoss: Let me upload them, I'll get back to you in a few
<terrorink> hahaha
<terrorink> lol
<terrorink> dont worry bazhang i just had a little slow down but now its all good
<poseidon> Is the 64-bit flash worth getting?
<Scott__> does anyone else find that this is the only sane room/channel available
<Aleoss> ardchoille: I'm wondering as well...     (09:53:08 PM) amaretto4u: ardchoille, so if i have audacious2 - i have old version?
<Scott__> i was in au chat earlyer and OMG was it painfull
<bazhang> !ot | Scott__
<ubottu> Scott__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scott__> okaly dokaly
<rxvt> I have a wireless USB headset, the pulseaudio fails as far as the mic goes i have tested it with mumble to make. how can i get the mic to work?
<DrMax_> yo
<princeofgiri> rxvt, have you been test for recording ?
<DrMax_> I installed Koala on my Dell mini 10 and the book fails to mount /
<iloveubuntu> u cant find me everytime
<poseidon> I'm installing the 64-bit ubuntu karmic on my new laptop.  Anything different I should be aware of?
<DrMax_> with sudo mount -o remount,rw / in recovery, it eventually boots, but is there a *permanent* fix to this ?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: Here are four good skins: http://sites.google.com/site/ardchoille42/sandbox
<Aleoss> Thanks ardchoille.
<ardchoille> Aleoss: yw
<DrMax_> I have an error "waiting for (null)" or "waiting for /tmp"
<ardchoille> Aleoss: You should be able to just install those through the audcaious themes gui
<Aleoss> ardchoille: I want to confirm something as well... Audacious is a "front end" to XMMS2. Correct?
<rxvt> thats one reaseon i have been doing it yes
<ardchoille> Aleoss: no, I don't have xmms2 installed at all, you can remove it if you are happy with audacious
<raskolnik> poseidon: different from what?
<Aleoss> ardchoille: Okay... one other thing too.
<Aleoss> ardchoille: (09:53:08 PM) amaretto4u: ardchoille, so if i have audacious2 - i have old version?
<ardchoille> Aleoss: I have no idea what audacious2 is
<frogzoo> hmm if the screenlock can warn when capslock is on, why not numlock also? grrr
<princeofgiri> rxvt, so you can record your microphone. mmm.. how about open gstreamer-properties, on default input, klick test, and test your microphone
<poseidon> Are there any particular programs which are are notoriously bad with 64bit support?
<mazda01> ex 100 i meant
<frogzoo> poseidon: not anymore
<mazda01> need to get recommendations for a KVM switch that will work without hassle with my brand new logitech eX 100 wireless keyboard and mouse
<princeofgiri> poseidon, I can't found symphony on 64bit :)
<frogzoo> mazda01: cyclades just work - get an IP KVM for choice
<rxvt> ok, this is were your going to hate me, im actually an archlinux user. but this is the place to come as far as getting help with pulseaudio <_<
<frogzoo> mazda01: oh wireless kvm? gl with that
<mazda01> frogzoo, do you have a link to a website maybe.
<frogzoo> mazda01: you want a link to google?
<mazda01> frogzoo, no, not a wireless kvm, a kvm that can work with a wireless keyboard/mouse that has a USB interface
<princeofgiri> rxvt, I think I have same problem with you.. but in ubuntu karmic. in jaunty it's work fine
<mazda01> frogzoo, no, sorry. :-)
<rxvt> ah i see.
<frogzoo> mazda01: yeah, usb is going to be problematic maybe
<raskolnik> poseidon: the only thing I've really had a problem with is flash, which can be iffy...everything else seems to work fine (that I've tried, at least)
<princeofgiri> rxvt, and it's been 3 days I cannot jamming my guitar with linux
<amaretto4u> Aleoss: i'we checked - audacious is same audacious2 :: package is "audacius", but installed executable file in /usr/bin is "audacious2"
<LordHawke13> \/j #grub
<poseidon> raskolnik, I've heard there is now a 64-bit flash for linux.  Have you tried it?
<mazda01> frogzoo, 16 or 32 port connections, holy carp!! i am not running a server room. i only have 2 computers
<princeofgiri> raskolnik, I'm use ubuntu karmic 64 now. but its work fine with flash player
<frogzoo> mazda01: they have a wide range, but they're not the cheapest
<rxvt> well this is an issue i do plan to reslove, i plan to do so with in the hour...
<m0ar> raskolnik: Flash is fine for 64 bit
<raskolnik> it works mostly, but I have had the occasional thing refuse to play
<raskolnik> and I had issues with it not recognizing the keyboard at one point
<LordHawke13> How do I update to the latest GRUB?
<mazda01> frogzoo, i have a PS/2 to male usb, do they make a PS/2 to usb female? because I already have a iogear PS/2 kvm switch that I use now with an ancient Rosewell Wireless Keyboard/Mouse but I just got a new logitech ex100 wireless keyboard/mouse
<joanne> hello, anyone willing to help an utter noob? I'm trying to get a Sansa Connect to connect to my laptop running Jaunty Jackalope, and there is no joy. I did go into Rythymbox and make sure to edit the plugins to include portable players/MTP, but there is still no joy.
<vantinh90> ubuntu not run IDM why ?
<ipatrol> I'm still trying to figure out how to create a distributable package from my own source files
<LordHawke13> joanne, Did you try Banshee?
<m0ar> joanne: Hey, I forgot that upgrading to 9.10 blowed all my mp3-player problems away! :'D
<m0ar> joanne: Worth a try
<princeofgiri> ipatrol, are you packager team?
<dagnachew> hi all
<ipatrol> princeofgiri: No, just one person hammering out small programs
<dagnachew> ayone installed oracle ? am stuck at dbca 89 % , almost done but the initial database creation is taking for ever
<mazda01> frogzoo, i see that USB isn't the best choice. i can't believe though that more people don't use a wireless usb keyboard/mouse with a kvm switch
<princeofgiri> ipatrol, I have some documentation, but in Indonesian language. :)
<ipatrol> princeofgiri: can you translate?
<princeofgiri> ipatrol, sorry, too much. and I'm not packager.  I just package some of artwork in indonesian linux distribution
<frogzoo> mazda01: ps2 is easy to kvm, usb is.. challenging
<LordHawke13> Can someone point me to a simple "How to add Windows boo option to GRUB" walk-through?
<rzm61> So hey everyone. I'm somewhat new to Ubuntu and Linux in general. Any tips, tricks or websites you seasoned users care to share?
<LordHawke13> *boot my bad
<frogzoo> !docs > rzm61
<ubottu> rzm61, please see my private message
<ipatrol> does anyone know how to package software?
<ddelony> Are there any plans for a channel specifically for the Netbook Remix?
<LordHawke13> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<i_is_broke> !grub | LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13: please see above
<ddelony> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<princeofgiri> rzm61, how about gimp-tutorials.net ?
<ddelony> ipatrol: Hang on, I think I saw something in the wiki.
<rzm61> thanks princeofgiri
<DaZ> ipatrol: you want to package them as a developer or more like an enduser?
<ipatrol> ddelony: I read the wiki, but little made sense
<ipatrol> DaZ: For distribution
<TEEDEV||CHAI> Welcome Back.........
<mazda01> frogzoo, as long as usb keyboard/mice have been around, i figured there'd be a decent consumer kvm for them
<ZehavaZM> I just got a new monitor, had to reconfigure X to make it work.  It finally works decent, BUT every time I restart it goes back to an old resolution, not the one I want.
<ZehavaZM> How can I set it to keep my current resolution as default?
<ddelony> ipatrol: I don't know much about packaging myself.
<ipatrol> ZehavaZM: Startup script?
<ZehavaZM> ipatrol might have to
<ipatrol> ddelony: I just want to make a .deb that creates a few files and folders, places the program in a certain spot, and allow it to be called with one word and tosssed around with apt
<lao5> how to solve "usb 3-2 : device not accepting address 2 - error -71", thx.
<ipatrol> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<frogzoo> mazda01: let me know if you find a kvm that supports usb - never seen one
<DaZ> ipatrol: if you don't care about package dependencies you can use checkinstall [;
<DaZ> if you want to do it the right way get some src.debs and analyze
<ipatrol> DaZ: But that doesn't work for distribution, so I fo care about dependencies
<mazda01> frogzoo, here ya go, www.google.com.   just kidding, here it is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817107415
<benh> hrm
<benh> interesting issue here
<benh> updated that box from jaunty to karmic
<benh> and it fails to boot... initramfs doesn't file my LVM root
<benh> now
<benh> in busybox, just doing "udevadm trigger" and exit -> works
<benh> ie
<benh> lvm inits properly it seems, at least it appears to find everybody
<benh> but udev doesn't create the /dev/ entries
<benh> known bogon ?
<Leif> Have any of you had trouble setting up rosegarden in ubuntu 9.10?
<Leif> It worked in other versions of ubuntu, but for some reason, I can't get any sound to come out of it.
<Nattpysj> guys i have a problem
<frogzoo> mazda01: haha good for you
<Leif> I think it has something to do with not having any awesfx, whatever that is.
<Nattpysj> xp
<mazda01> frogzoo, hey, you wanted to know if i found one didn't you?
<adalal> what is the karmic equivalent to notify-send?
<Nattpysj> my firefox wont start
<Leif> Erm, sfxload
<root_> hello
<adalal> Nattpysj: backup and delete the .mozilla/firefox/<profile folder> and try
<Nattpysj> thank you
<ipatrol> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<ipatrol> Apparently its more about syntax than any one program
<poseidonpp> I just installed ubuntu karmic 64-bit on my new laptop.  I don't see the network icon in the tray in the top right.  I tried adding it but I don't see it in the add tools place either.
<poseidonpp> iwconfig gives me eth0 and wlan0 (and some others)
<grendal_prime> hey guys. I need to grab movie trailers. what is the best way to do that does anyone know?
<poseidonpp> but sudo dhclient wlan0 can't seem to connect
<grendal_prime> i have a video store and i would like to put up on one of the machines a playlist of things we are currently renting.
<grendal_prime> i thought flashgot would do the trick..but its kinda...well erratic at best.
<poseidonpp> I have an asus model number G60VX-RBBX05
<ipatrol> wait, did I just paste a link that supports debian?
<ddelony> grendal_prime: Have you tried sftp?
<frogzoo> ipatrol: you're allowed to support debian - where do you think ubuntu comes from?
<frogzoo> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<LordHawke13> Someone please help me with editing GRUB. The manuals aren't helping. I believe I'm going about it a strange way. Please help.
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime: possibly wget .. if you know the full address which isn't hard to get.
<frogzoo> LordHawke13: your problem might be that koala uses grub2
<LordHawke13> I have Windows installed in a partition and I restored GRUB.
<ddelony> ipatrol: A lot of Ubuntu developers also contribute to Debian.
<SoftwareExplorer> poseidonpp: To make the icon appear try Alt-F2 "gksudo killall nm-applet" and then Alt-F2 "nm-applet"
<LordHawke13> No I upgraded from Jaunty.
<poseidonpp> thanks.  connected via dhclient though :)
<ipatrol> ddelony: I was just afraid I made some sort of faux pas
<LordHawke13> The GRUB I restored still had the setting before I deleted another Linux partition so it still gives me the option to boot to the second Linux OS (which no longer exists) but no option to boot to Windows.
<clearzen> I just installed the netbook remix of 9.04 and it will not see the ethernet port. Any idea how I can find the chipset so I can track down a driver
<SoftwareExplorer> poseidonpp: You're welcome :)
<LordHawke13> How do I add a "Boot to Windows XP on second Partition" option to my GRUB menu and delete the Linux entires in GRUB that no longer exist?
<ddelony> clearzen: What kind of machine do you have?
<revstray> good evening, congrats on the awesome UNR, great stuff. One issue I'm having though, how to I modify the widgets in the panel at the top of the screen where the date and such are?
<Guest98530> try the booting cd?
<ddelony> LordHawke13: I think the Live CD or alternate CD can do that automatically.
<Guest98530> ddelony : yes
<poseidonpp> I'm so excited to get ubuntu install.  I got my laptop then my parents made me spend the rest of the day fixing their comp with xp because my dad got a virus from pron.
<ddelony> I think it might be under the "Rescue a broken system" option
<bastid_raZor> LordHawke13: if you're using the old grub manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LordHawke13> ddelony, Guest98530, What do I do after booting to LiveCD. I have an adapter for internet that requires a proprietary driver that I can't use in LiveCD.
<ddelony> Can we discuss Ubuntu advocacy in here?
<Guest98530> ddelony:no
<poseidonpp> When installing ubuntu I noticed that sda1 was labled "Vista boot" and sda2 "windows 7"
<poseidonpp> What's up with this?
<bastid_raZor> clearzen: lspci in a terminal
<poseidonpp> Is this from my oem install, or standard with windows 7
<ddelony> Guest98530: Well, I've thankfully never needed to use it.
<DaZ> poseidonpp: my windows is fine with one partition [;
<Ben64> hey i'm on 8.04 hardy heron. I installed a new cpu/mobo, intel e4400, but it's reporting it's speed at 600mhz, and clocks up to 900mhz only during load... the cpu should be at 2ghz
<clearzen> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Guest98530> DaZ: !
<poseidonpp> I wasn't sure and was sick of messing with windows so I left it as it was
<DaZ> Guest98530: root.
<grendal_prime> ya bastid_raZor unfortunatly I hate digging through a shitload of html trying to find some ref to a flv file. its a pain in the ass. flashgot is supposed to do that for you but its kinda shitty at it.
<Guest98530> DaZ:?
<ddelony> grendal_prime: Hey, watch your language!
<ddelony> grendal_prime: So what exactly are you trying to do?
<chu_> Save a flash file?
<grendal_prime> well i would like to browse to a web site that has a trailer that i would like and then download the trailer onto my local machine.  then i coould set up a playlist that just plays those trailers over and over all day.
<chu_> Are you running linux?
<grendal_prime> i was thinking that i could do it with like some plugin for vlc...but i havent found anything that seems to work.
<grendal_prime> chu_ was that for me? yes i run ubuntu on all of the machines involved
<chu_> Have you got one of these trailers open now?
<grendal_prime> i can have...
<ipatrol> There are two scripts in .deb files, do they have to be shell scripts? or can they be a different shbang-preceeded executable text file?
<ipatrol> like python or perl?
<necroforest> why doesn't Ubuntu have a GRip package anymore?
<peepsalot> how can i verify which graphics driver X is currently using?
<frogzoo> glxinfo | grep server
<ddelony> Anyone know how to get the EEE PC trackpad to recognize two-finger scrolling in 9.10 Netbook Remix?
<ChiYang> ddelony, does the eeepc hardware support this?
<Ben64> how come mplayer doesn't do multithreading??
<ddelony> ChiYang: Not sure. It's a new model, the 1005HA.
<peepsalot> frogzoo, i was running the nvidia drivers and wanted to try nouveau.   this is the output:  server glx vendor string: SGI     server glx version string: 1.2  server glx extensions:
<frogzoo> Ben64: trick question?
<Ben64> frogzoo: no
<eboyjr> Hello everyone. Does the Alternate installer automatically get the most updated packages?
<peepsalot> frogzoo, i don't see anything about nouveau or nvidia in that output.  the driver is SGI?
<ChiYang> ddelony, this post mentions the 1008HA but the issue and fix should apply to you too, for some reason asus decided to ship this model without the drivers but with the necessary hardware: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=586803#p586803
<frogzoo> ah well, maybe take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ddelony> ChiYang: Edge scrolling works though.
<ChiYang> and pinching
<ChiYang> http://www.liliputing.com/2009/07/adding-support-for-2-finger-scrolling-to-asus-eee-pc-1005ha-1008ha.html
<d9500> peepsalo, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nouveau. if it finds nothing, then try cat /var/Xorg.0.log | grep nivdia
<d9500> nvidia*
<d9500> peepsalot, see above. i misspelled your name earlier. sorry about that
<ddelony> ChiYang: Thanks.
<ChiYang> no problem
<peepsalot> d9500, it looks like it's using module "nv"
<hellyes_> are there any updates or bug fixes for 9.10 yet?
<chu_> No
<d9500> peepsalot, ok. so did you want to continue using that driver, install the nvidia binary driver, or install nouveau?
<peepsalot> d9500, i wanted to try out nouveau
<d9500> peepsalot, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<peepsalot> karmix
<DaZ> peepsalot: you waon't be impressed <:
<DaZ> s/ao/o/
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: I have a directory included in my path (double checked by echoing $path), and files in there that are presumably executable (mysql/bin) and yet typing things like mysql response 'command not found'. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<peepsalot> DaZ, well, i don't care about 3d, if it can handle dual monitor well with xrandr i will be impressed enough
<hellyes_> is there an Ubuntu Unleashed or an Ubuntu Bible for 9.10?  I only see it for versions previous to 9.04
<Azanoth> For example, 'mysql', 'mysqladmin', 'mysqld' all return not found, though I know those exist in the included directory
<DaZ> peepsalot: i'm not sure if it can handle displaying windows [;
<Geoffrey2> I have a number of audio files I want to convert to mp3 format...what's a good program to do that with?
<Ben64> Geoffrey2: lame
<ChiYang> soundbooth
<d9500> peepsalot, for the nouveau in the repos, open terminal and do sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau. for a slightly more updated nouveau, add the ppa at https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau before running the preceding command
<eboyjr> How compatible is UNR with compiz?
<scatmanjohn> huh?
<DaZ> eboyjr: unr?
<scatmanjohn> (scatting)
<ddelony> eboyjr: The visual effects work well enough for me, so I guess it's compatible.
<evilbug> i got a toshiba l505-s59903 and can't get the wifi to work under 9.10 x64. help please.
<scatmanjohn> oh shit
<eboyjr> DaZ: That's an abbreviation for Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<DaZ> ah
<ddelony> !Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ddelony> !netbook
<cameron_> hey can anybody help me set up Empathy to pull Yahoo chats ?
<scatmanjohn> why do you have to put their names in front?
<eboyjr> ddelony: Thank you. I was referring to the window manager capabilities. I heard that UNR uses maximus or something.
<scatmanjohn> geek
<scatmanjohn> (continues scatting)
<scatmanjohn> anyone here human?
<EEMPHASISS> Hi: How can I add cities to the Clock applet which are not in the drop-down list?
<jesse> does anyone know how to make "screenlets" appear on start up?
<Azanoth> scatmanjohn: I find your assertions to be geriatric
<scatmanjohn> this is chat?
<Azanoth> scatmanjohn: At best.
<scatmanjohn> sorry rich homophobe
<scatmanjohn> lol
<scatmanjohn> (scatting)
<ddelony> scatmanjohn: This channel is for community Ubuntu support.
<scatmanjohn> oh
<scatmanjohn> sorry
<Azanoth> Wow, your mature handling of that situation worked 10x better than my next-to-immature comment
<Azanoth> I'm left with a better opinion of the internet in general
<EEMPHASISS> Clock applet: how do I add cities which are not in drop-down list?  Is this a world-wide database somewhere?
<benjgvps> What is the closest thing to notepad that I can install that doesn't require me to install anything gnome related?
<jmvx> Hey, I started up Ubuntu and my gnome-panel was missing. I restarted a couple more times to see if it would come back, but it didn't. I can bring my panel back through the terminal, but it's always temporary.
<dem0buntu> hi there
<peepsalot> benjgvps, nano?
<dem0buntu> hey guys, anyone here trying to play the game heroes of newerth?
<peepsalot> benjgvps, you want something for KDE?
<benjgvps> peepsalot: I have lxde
<ChiYang> KDE or Gnome, which is better
<Richdog567> both
<MenZa> !best | ChiYang
<ubottu> ChiYang: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MenZa> Depends on your preference, ChiYang.
<benjgvps> As long as it's a gui application
<benjgvps> I am not too fond of terminal based apps
<Richdog567> whats better for a ps3, YellowDog, of Ubuntu?
<ChiYang> I've only used gnome with ubuntu, but have used kde with some suse distros
<peepsalot> benjgvps, doesn't lxde already come with a gui text editor?
<MenZa> benjgvps: Have a look at kate.
<Richdog567> or*
<EEMPHASISS> jmvx:  This happened to me about a year ago, trouble is, I'm 1400 km from where my notes about it are...  Try Ubuntu forums
<peepsalot> leafpad or something like that
<MenZa> benjgvps: It depends on KDE, and it is a bit more advanced than notepad.
<benjgvps> peepsalot: No clue, I installed it overtop of a cli install
<MenZa> (Unless, of course, peepsalot has a point -- if lxde has a text editor, there's no point in installing kdelibs)
<muhammad_> can i ask, ubuntu 9.10 to install updates and then shutdown by itself?
<ardchoille> iirc, lxde does have an editor
<peepsalot> benjgvps, try running leafpad, it may already be installed
<MenZa> Leafpad is, indeed, the default lxde text editor
<benjgvps> peepsalot: Nothing
<ardchoille> and I think peepsalot just found it :)
<MenZa> !info leafpad
<Balsaq> muhammad can you repeat that
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 88 kB, installed size 672 kB
<benjgvps> I installed lxde-common overtop of a cli install of ubuntu 9.04
<ChiYang> !info virus
<ubottu> Package virus does not exist in karmic
<Aleoss> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 x64 with a wired laser USB mouse. Previous to installing Linux (24 hours ago) it worked fine, but now it's randomly jittering and sometimes moves quite the distance, as well it also randomly left-clicks (mouse button 1)
<Aleoss> Is there a way to fix this?
<MenZa> muhammad_: You can do so from a terminal -- the following would install all updates, then shut down if the updates are successful: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo halt
<benjgvps> Aleoss: Try changing the battery or moving the reciever closer
<muhammad_> Balsaq: I want to run the update manager when i am going to bed and want that the system goes down after it has done installing the updates.
<Aleoss> benjgvps: Battery? I just said it's wired.
<DaZ> MenZa: what if sudo asks for password? [;
<benjgvps> Aleoss: Whoops, sorry, multitasking :)
<ardchoille> Muhammad: any particular reason you want the system to shutdown? Linux is designed to run for quite some time without needing to shutdown
<dem0buntu> any fixes for the bright control and battery on hp pavilion dv3000 series :P
<MenZa> DaZ: sudo asks for a password, then saves it for the following 15 minutes, or for the rest of the commands in the series.
<peepsalot> benjgvps, even lxde apps still use GTK libs
<DaZ> hm
<chris59> Hi, I'm having a hard time burning avi files to a dvd that can be played with a dvd player I am trying to use Bracero and have downloaded all the items I think I need but it still says it can't burn the dvd with the current plugins any input on what I might be doing wrong?
<ardchoille> christry tovid
<dem0buntu> c u l8r
<chris59> Under windows I did create dvds with this computer and drive
<ardchoille> chris59: try tovid
<muhammad_> to save my student home's power at the first hand and also to stop Internet counter , we have limited internet hours at university student home.
<chris59> Try tovid ?
<peepsalot> Aleoss, see if there's a hair in front of the laser lens
<bastid_raZor> chris59: you have to convert them to a dvd format.. try devede for this.
<EEMPHASISS> Clock applet: how do I add cities which are not in its Database?
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: I have a directory included in my path (double checked by echoing $path), and files in there that are presumably executable (mysql/bin) and yet typing things like mysql response 'command not found'. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<ardchoille> !info tovid | chris59
<ubottu> chris59: tovid (source: tovid): tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 347 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<Aleoss> peepsalot: Already did that.
<peepsalot> :-)
<Aleoss> peepsalot: The optical is free of dust, hair, gunk, etc.
<chris59> Thanks all, will look for tovid
<jmvx> EEMPHASIS: What log files should I check for gnome-panel errors
<ardchoille> chris59: or devede
<jnyknx> question: Im trying to patch my wireless nic (intel PRO/wireless 3945ABC) with the ipwraw driver from aircrack to test my network. after downloading, i get the "no rule to make target" error when i try to compile.. I cant figure out why this may be. any ideas?
<devD> how to show computer icon in ubuntu desktop /
<peepsalot> Aleoss, does lsusb recognize the correct hardware?
<ardchoille> devD: atl+f2, type in gconf-editor and click run, I'll walk you through it
<Aleoss> peepsalot: I'm going to guess it is Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04fc:0801 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd  however the mouse says "Trust" on it
<devD> ardchoille, ok
<ardchoille> devD: in gconf-editor, click the arrow next to "apps", then go down and do the same with "nautilus"
<devD> ok
<Aleoss> peepsalot: Unless it thinks it is Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c251 Logitech, Inc.
<hellyes_> can someone please tell me how to open and install a .tar.gz file?
<devD> ardchoille, done now what there ?
<peepsalot> Aleoss, unplug and then plug back in and see what dmesg says
<ardchoille> devD: click on the "desktop" folder under nautilus and see the check boxes. Check the one for "computer_icon_visible" to show the computer on desktop
<heoa> My screen has socket 8386. ssh -L 8386:local-host:80 heoa@host.site.com    How can I attach it?
<ardchoille> devD: while you're there, click on any others you want to show on the desktop
<frogzoo> what's the target?
<devD> ardchoille, thanks, done.
<ardchoille> devD: yw
<Aleoss> peepsalot: Yep, it's: Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04fc:0801 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<hellyes_> can someone please tell me how to open and install a .tar.gz file?
<Shine1> How could I change my user name in ubuntu 9.10?
<Aleoss> peepsalot: So where can I get a driver more suited for my mouse that is Linux compatible?
<ardchoille> hellyes: first of all, have you checked to see if that app is in the repos? no need compiling if it is
<MenZa> hellyes_: As ardchoille points out, what are you attempting to install?
<acid> u
<peepsalot> Aleoss, i'm not sure, usually you don't have to get extra drivers for usb mice, but maybe you can search if others have had the same problem with that hardware
<Guest18646> ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.0 how to fix
<mikefromnewyork> hi
<bastid_raZor> heoa: is it the only screen running? you could just screen -x  and it'll grab it.. but that doesn't work if more than one instance of screen is running
<ardchoille> MenZa: Ah, thanks, I didn't realize there were two nicks for that user
<Smegzor1> Why does the free space of my casper.rw file (live usb install) go down even if I remove large pakages like openoffice?  How can I free up space?
<Daughain> OK, where do I find the theme installer for 9.10?
<benjgvps> Is there any program to shift the position of the picture on my iMac G3's crt monitor?
<benjgvps> I vaguly remember doing it
<benjgvps> It may have been a commandline app
<muhammad_> How can i burn an OS bootable iso image to a USB Stick ?
<bleepbloop> hi
<DaZ> muhammad_: unetbootin
<bleepbloop> ah
<bleepbloop> what if you dont have ubuntu already @ Daz?
<muhammad_> thanks DaZ
<DaZ> bleepbloop: unetbootin [;
<bleepbloop> ohh haha
<bleepbloop> is that for a windows os?
<DaZ> bleepbloop: linux and windows
<bleepbloop> ah, sorry im a super noob
<bleepbloop> i used another app but it seems to have screwed up somewhere
<russianzilla> Has anyone had any luck using Gloobus before?
<collabra> anyone know how to get on the internet?,... :0)
<DaZ> collabra: nope, we don't even have it
<Aleoss> collabra: The internet? Never heard of it!
<collabra> i heard it was invented by al gore
<jaza>  here tried wubi??
<benjgvps> collabra: IF you can't get on the internet, there is more than 4 ounces of cheese that have gone bad in the fridge
<collabra> lol
<jaza> has anyone here tried wubi?
<benjgvps> jaza: Yeah, it works fine
<om26er_> jaza, yes
<Aleoss> Where is the xorg.conf file located?
<Smegzor1> collabra: I can copy that to a floppy if you can take 8" floppies:
<benjgvps> Aleoss: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aleoss> Thanks.
<Daughain> Can anyne tel me where to find the theme installer for 9.10?
<collabra> 5 1/4
 * saica just woke up.... system still unbootable..
<bleepbloop> what is this intewebz
<jaza> well I just install it on win 7 64bit and it runs very slow, is that normal?
<benjgvps> jaza: It isn't supposed to be full speed
<benjgvps> Since it's running in an image
<Lestersea> Heya all.... I've got a question about ubuntu server and apache and postfix... I am a complete newbie, I know very little about setting it up and making it secure does anyone have any good readme's.. I would like to setup an apache server to server 3-4 domains (to get rid of the old iis box) and setup postfix to setup a quick n easy relay between the voicemail card on the local lan and the mail server that no longer accepts blank ehlo/helo commands... anyon
<om26er_> jaza, no its not normal
<jaza> how can I make it run faster??
<om26er_> jaza, last time i installed 9.10 through wubi on windows 7 it worked great
<benjgvps> I can't get my iMac's monitor to 1024x786, xrandr only shows 800x600 and 640x480
<bleepbloop> DaZ: if this works im going ot give you a huge digital hug :-P
<om26er_> bleepbloop, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166148
 * DaZ doesn't hug with men.
<jaza> I tried doing a full install but it won't do it because I have a dynamic disk??
<jaza> any suggestions?
<bleepbloop> wrong person om26er
<benjgvps> 1024x768 is in my xorg.conf in multiple places,  though doesn't boot
<benjgvps> er, display
<om26er_> bleepbloop, :)
<saica> Could someone helpe me with two questions: What modules are default for initramfs in Jaunty? How can I convince initramfs to load them as well as some extras like dmraid?
<DaZ> benjgvps: pastebin it :f
<Daughain> Or at least tell me what I am looking for to install?
<benjgvps> DaZ: Lemme see, I'm doing IRC from me lappy
<om26er_> saica, ask the real question someone might be able to help
<LucidPerry> I've installed x64 flash from Adobe Labs on my machine...but I'm often unable to "click" in any sort of flash app. For example, I'm often unable to adjust the volume in a YouTube video. Anyone know why?
<om26er_> LucidPerry, yes its a known issue. did you download from their website
<bleepbloop> DaZ: im using the app you recommended, what's the difference between 9.10_Live and 9.10_Netinstall?
<LucidPerry> om26er_: Yes, I did.
<jaza> does anyone have any suggestions on how i can make wubi run faster, or a way to fix what I have?
<DaZ> bleepbloop: netinstall does... net install [;
<om26er_> LucidPerry, remove it and install from terminal
<redIago> hey quick question
<LucidPerry> om26er_: Install from terminal...isn't that basically the same thing? wget--> tar xzf?
<bleepbloop> DaZ: so if i downloaded the 9.10 UNR they have on the front page, i got the netinstall option?
<frogzoo> redIago: not so quick..
<LucidPerry> LucidPerry: Using the .so file, I presume?
<DaZ> bleepbloop: i've never used unr
<redIago> sorry lol
<bleepbloop> DaZ: ah okay
<redIago> thought the terminal thing was the answer my bad
<heoa> bastidrazor: You mean something like: ssh -x 8386 -L 20:local-host:80 heoa@host.site.com    ?
<om26er_> LucidPerry, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DaZ> bleepbloop: if it's bigger than 400 megs then it isn't net install
<LucidPerry> om26er_: That works for x64?
<om26er_> LucidPerry, but first remove the old one
<benjgvps> Weird, pastebin is screwing up the formatting of the xorg.conf
<benjgvps> Putting in random empty lines
<om26er_> i think so
<benjgvps> http://pastebin.com/m3f2edce3
<bleepbloop> DaZ: it's 680 MB, thats probably a live install amirite?
<benjgvps> Well there it is
<DaZ> bleepbloop: yes.
<saica> om26er: I'll give you some more detail... after an update, my system is unbootable. It's similar to the dmraid problem one gets with a fresh install to a dmraid in Intrepid or Jaunty, except I already fixed that problem and my system was working. During my last update, the modules loaded by initramfs were either changed or deleted entirely. Since I don't know what modules Jaunty loads by default, I don't know what I should add to /etc/in
<bleepbloop> DaZ: ah okay, thank you
<jaza> any suggestions??
<benjgvps> DaZ: http://pastebin.com/m3f2edce3 If you can help out with the xorg.conf not letting me go to 1024x786
<LucidPerry> om26er_: Still doesn't work.
<om26er_> LucidPerry, whuch browser are you using
<LucidPerry> om26er_: FF 3.5.6
<DaZ> benjgvps: what monitor are youusing?
<scunizi> benjgvps: there are help guides that will show you how to add different resultions to xrandr and then activate them..
<DaZ> and graphic card [;
<saica> fra
<jaza> om26er: any suggestions on my issue??
<benjgvps> DaZ: It's an internal crt monitor in my iMac G3 350
<evilbug> i got a toshiba l505-s59903 and can't get the wifi card be read under 9.10 x64. help please.
<benjgvps> scunizi: Can you link me to one :)
<scunizi> benjgvps: I'll look
<benjgvps> Thanks
 * om26er got disconnected
<om26er> LucidPerry, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin*
<Daughain> Can anyone help me with the theme installer for karmic?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<saica> frankly, i don't even know what question to ask. i often find the symptoms of a problem reveal very little about the cause. I'd kill to read my bootlog, but it isn't being written...
<om26er> ubottu, !test
<bastidrazor> heoa: when you type screen -list what do you get? you want to be able to resume a detached screen session correct?
<om26er> LucidPerry, sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash
<om26er> are you there
<scunizi> benjgvps: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<saica> ubottu aparently doesn't sleep however... and has been on here since before i went to bed and came back...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ> saica++
<benjgvps> scunizi: I'll give it a shot
<LucidPerry> om26er_: mozilla-plugin-gnash: command not found
<saica> loll
<LucidPerry> om26er_: Oh. Wait. Stupid me, disregard that.
<om26er> LucidPerry, try chromium browser
<torasuku> Is there a way to convert .ico icons to .png icons in Ubuntu?
<jillsmitt> is there a way to change default desktop icons text color in gnome?
<frogzoo1> ImageMagick does most all img conversions
<Jamed> torasuku: open it with gimp and save it as a .png
<kinja-sheep> jillsmitt: Customize Theme under Appearances?
<scunizi> torasuku: you might find that .ico files (some) are actually .png or .jpg files.. copy one and rename it with the .png extension and open in gimp to see what happens.
<saica> So.... can anyone help me rebuild my initramfs and make absolutely sure it has the modules I need?
<LucidPerry> om26er: Still doesn't work :P
<om26er> saica, i once made a custom initramfs using live cd session and it worked..
<saica> om26er, please tell me more!
<jillsmitt> kinja-sheep, there is no editable options for this theme
<om26er> saica, after adding modules to the /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<om26er> saica,  mkinitramfs -o filename
<saica> what modules, specifically, did you add to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<kinja-sheep> jillsmitt: Try gnome-color-chooser
<om26er> saica, for me i added mmc_core mmc_block sdhci sdhci-pci but that was for another matter
<Daughain> kinja-sheep, How do I install a theme?
<saica> so there wasn't any need to specify modules that should be loaded by default? (ie keyboard etc...)
<Smegzor1> anyone know how to free up space on a casper persistence file?
<kinja-sheep> Daughain: Drag a theme to Appearances.
<om26er> Daughain, download it then drag and drop on appearance menu
<Daughain> Thanks, both of ya.
<Kamokow> Is it normal for Ubuntu Karmic to recognize my iPod Touch as a camera?
<Kamokow> (and my PSP as a music player)
<redIago> yes at least for me
<om26er> Kamokow, psp as  music player is normal AFAIK
<redIago> mine is hooked up right now and shows as such
<redIago> ipod touch that is
<Kamokow> Alrighty, just wanted to make sure nothing was messed up :P
<heoa> bastidrazor: not exactly. I want to resume a detached screen session as a pty. It may be very close:  screen -S go | ssh -t name@host.com
<EEMPHASISS> Hi - what are a couple of good apps for video editing under Ubuntu (mpeg4)?
<Jacolyte> my right control key appears to not work, although I used xev and keypress events are showing up when I press right control, but when I try to ctrl+t for a new tab in ff, or ctrl+shift+t in terminal, or ctrl+w in vim, nothing happens. My left control works, though. ideas?
<redIago> ohh i want to know this too
<jaza> can anyone tell me how do I make wubi run faster an smoother, right now I have about a 10 sec delay every time I tried a different app??
<muhammad_> Daz: Can i only burn linux iso images, or it is possible to burn any os image iso ?
<kinja-sheep> jaza: Don't use Wubi? You're better off using a LiveCD than Wubi (imo).
<grendal_prime> hey
<grendal_prime> who was it was helping me with my flash downloader deal?
<om26er> no one
<DaZ> muhammad_: i think it's linux only now
<sigmonsays> Is there something special I need to get mplayer/mencoder on karmic?
<muhammad_> ok
<grendal_prime> well i found something that works..really good.
<DaZ> muhammad_: iirc i've used previous versions to install windows xp and it crashed during the install
<redIago> grandal do tell
<redIago> (ive been looking for a good one for ages)
<grendal_prime> its just a plugin for firefox
<grendal_prime> very simple one
<redIago> called...?
<sjr> FOSS DropBox alternative for Mac and Linux, preferably hosted on a private server, not some cloud thing, where Operation Cathedral might find it.
<benjgvps> I tried adding a mode in xrandr, though I get "xrandr: cannot find mode "1024x786"
<muhammad_> also how to write iso to a hard disk partition? it only shows / when i choose hard disk from the drop down list
<grendal_prime> its just called flash and video downloader...its the red one if you search for it on the get addons util.
<jaza> kinja-sheep: ok, thanks.  How about trying to install ubuntu on a dynamic disk??
<maco> sjr: ifolder
<redIago> kk
<om26er> grendal_prime, yesterday i downloaded that script and did not work for me
<om26er> !ot | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grendal_prime> right
<grendal_prime> k well night all
<Snausages> muhammad_: write blocks to the device, not to the mount
<kinja-sheep> jaza: You wanted to do Dual-boot or full installation?
<DaZ> muhammad_: correction, it was multiboot [;
<jaza> dual boot with win 7 64bit
<muhammad_> ok
<marry> help, I have an old computer, if I could install with ubuntu at 8:04 or 9:04. This computer has a
<marry> PENTIUM 3 933MHZ, P6VXA ECS mainboard, 12MB SDRAM, AGP VGA 16MB, 32X CD ROM, 6GB HD, CASING ATX.
<benjgvps> marry: More than enough
<kinja-sheep> !dualboot | jaza
<benjgvps> I actually had Ubuntu on my 350 MHz iMac
<ubottu> jaza: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<marry> emmm, thank then i will
<om26er> cough, cogh
<benjgvps> Well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution is no use to me and doesn't explain anything, the examples are awful
<benjgvps> Under Adding undetected resolutions
 * om26er installed on a 256mb ram machine and system was dead slow
<om26er> benjgvps, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166148
<muhammad_> Snausages: I selected show all drives and then it lists all, but with the USB selected in the first dropdown, when i select hard disk there i can see only / in the drive dropdown...
<jaza> kinja-sheep: yes, I tried to do a dual boot install but Gparted could not resize my win partition due to the disk being dynamic.
<kinja-sheep> jaza: I see. I'm sorry. I don't know the solution to that question. :<
<benjgvps> om26er: Seems like what I'm looking for, thank you
<jaza> anyone else have any suggestions??
<EEMPHASISS> What are a couple of the best HOME-MOVIE (i.e. moeg4) editing apps, please?
<jabapyth> anyone familiar w/ Wubi? It won't recognize my xubuntu .iso, and wants to redownload the thing
<bleepbloop> anyone here have any experience with UNR 9.10?
<MenZa> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jabapyth> EEMPHASISS: check out the new vlmc product, by the VLC team
<bleepbloop> ubottu: because it's a rather specific question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EEMPHASISS> <jabapyth> - thanks, wilco
<Lestersea> Heya all.... I've got a question about ubuntu server and apache and postfix... I am a complete newbie, I know very little about setting it up and making it secure does anyone have any good readme's.. I would like to setup an apache server to server 3-4 domains (to get rid of the old iis box) and setup postfix to setup a quick n easy relay between the voicemail card on the local lan and the mail server that no longer accepts blank ehlo/helo commands... anyon
<zhanx> i broke gcc so dependies and cant run apt
<zhanx> is there a way to reconfigure so the errors on libgcc_s.so.1 get fixed?
<benjgvps> When I run the xrandr --newmode command I get this: http://pastebin.com/m45aedbde
<saica> grr.. dissonnected
<saica> my last post: om26er, i'm going to take your advice and  try to build a custom initramfs for each kernel, but while i wait for the livecd to reboot.. if mkinitramfs -o filename works... why would update-initramfs -c -k all not work? (i have tried this as well, with dm-raid4-5 specified in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules)
<frogzoo> yes, reverse your changes
<jaza> can anyone help with the installation of ubuntu on a dynamic disk with win 7.   I tried goggle and everything else with no luck.
<mezquitale> umm... "dynamic" disk?!?
<zhanx> well crap i even broke nautilus
<jaza> right now I'm running wubi wich feels like i'm running on 256mb system
<saica> Can anyone confirm that dm-raid4-5 is the correct name for the dmraid module to load a RAID0?
<benjgvps> Damn, I know I had this computer at 1024x786 at one point, then Linux had to be Linux and crash and burn faster than Windows stereotypically does
<zhanx> anyone with a base install want to zip up thier /lib folder and email it to me?
<frogzoo> benjgvps: did linux crash or the video driver, hmmm?
<benjgvps> frogzoo: The video driver, I was trying to take it out of the openfirmware video since it had some odd issues
<benjgvps> My issues probably stem from the xorg.conf I downloaded
<benjgvps> Though it works well, I'm just missing the 1024x786 resolution
<bleepbloop> DaZ: i used that to format the usb stick and put the .iso on it, and everything seems fine, but when i try to run ubuntu from the usb stick it always gets stuck at the little clock symbol
<saica> benjgvps: try deleting xorg.conf completely or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benjgvps> saica: No can do, it doesn't regenerate a proper config for my iMac G3
<Smegzor1> i have googled casper.rw and it seems the only way to free up space is to create a new casper file.  I had 300mb free, removed openoffice and now have 265mb free.  If I create a new casper and copy everything from the old casper into it, will it report 265mb free again or lots more?
<Soslas> hi
<jaza> help anyone??
<Soslas> how do i enable the ssh daemon (and whatever else need to have enabled in order for my ssh protocol file trasnfer app to work) in ubuntu?
<Cirilo> ey
<Cirilo> vine a garchar
<Snausages> benjgvps: what ubuntu is that?
<Cirilo> soy un chota gruesa
<saica> jaza: "dynamic disk" is windowsish for software raid... i'm not going to say it's impossible, but you'd have to find some way to convince the kernel to load window's raid map...
<benjgvps> Snausages: 9.04
<Cirilo> wtf is happening here
<Cirilo> who are you
<Cirilo> evil bots
<Cirilo> im scared
<Snausages> benjgvps: cool, where do you get that?
<FloodBot1> Cirilo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benjgvps> Snausages: The Xorg.conf?
<Cirilo> flood my balls
<Snausages> benjgvps: no, the powerpc 9.04
<benjgvps> Oh, I googled
<benjgvps> If I recall, it was pretty hidden
<Snausages> cool
 * Snausages googles
<benjgvps> Snausages: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/
<benjgvps> Found it
<DaZ> bleepbloop: i don't remember any clock symbols [;
<jaza> saica: can you point me in the right direction, still new to ubuntu and have an hp notebook and trying to install ubuntu remix, when i tried to use gparted it stated that i could't partition my drive because it was dynamic??
<saica> jaza, gparted refused to partition? hm.. sounds like it does actually recongize the software raid and refused to break it. are you installing Karmic?
<jaza> saica: yes, tried to re-size the drive in gparted and received the error
<blistov> does anyone know how to forcibly delete an md raid5?
<blistov> so that it won't ever ever ever come back again?
<saica> jaza, if you intend to keep windows, you may have to use windows to create an empty partition.
<Tesssa> did the upgrade from 9.4 to 9.10 and lost the sound any idea why please
<Guest52057> I went from 9.04 to 9.10 and have video corruption in kde4
<bleepbloop> DaZ: this may be just a UNR/my noobness issue. im lurking some forums and stuff right now looking for my error.
<Snausages> bleepbloop: what is your damage?
<benjgvps> If this helps anyone, here is my Xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8564568#post8564568
<DaZ> bleepbloop: i don't use unr, or even ubuntu for last three years and it's 7 am here and i didn't get any sleep
<DaZ> so i'm afraid i won't be helpful :3
<benjgvps> So I can't get xrandr to create the resolution, what other options do I have?
<javi> ehhh
<mcurran> Does anyone know how to use ettercap?
<jaza> saica: i tried as well, when partitioned using windows is fine, once i switch to ubuntu and try to specify the partition it does not recognize the unformatted partition alone, it combines it with my hp recovery partition??
<mcurran> I was wondering if it was possible to sniff host machine usernames and passwords with ettercap, and not just online activity/accoount info.
<Snausages> mcurran: has a lot to do with them being used, and being used in the open
<SoftwareExplorer> Sosias: Go to System >Administration>Synaptic package manager. Search for openssh-server (I think that's the right name) and install it
<mcurran> Yes, so you mean if someone logs out and then back in while it is poisoned, it will be picked up?
<saica> blistov: "dmraid -r -E" (this will destroy all raid metadata, and all other data on the drives)
<bleepbloop> Snausages: huh?
<saica> jaza: hm... i don't know much about windows' partitioning scheme.. have you tried partitioning with something 3rd party?
<Tesssa> did the upgrade from 9.4 to 9.10 and lost the sound any idea why please it worked perfect in 9.4
<bleepbloop> Snausages: ohhh you mean my issue?
<jaza> no have not tried that yet, i don have partition magic 8??
<mcurran> Tesssa did you happen to install pulseaudio?  If you did, remove it.
<Broly> can somebody help me figure out how to force a resolution using nvidia drivers
<saica> Tesssa: I had the same problem. looks like the dev teams for pulseaudio and udev didn't take eachother into consideration.
<mcurran> Broly:  nvidia-settings and then use it to overwrite xorg.conf (not merge)
<Tesssa> i dont knw i just followed the upgrade instructions
<saica> Tesssa: rather than surrender to the bug, you can make new rules for udev that solve the problem
<Broly> mcurran: problem is monitor is a cheap tv, i don't think its reporting any edid info
<saica> Tesssa: pulseaudio is installed by default, as it was installed on your previous version of Ubuntu.
<Broly> mcurran: but i know it will do much higher than it is
<mcurran> Broly:  You could try manually editing xorg, try googling for someone who posted theirs with the same monitor/model
<mcurran> Also, why ask for a howto, and then say it's impossible, just don't ask...
<Tesssa> so why have they changed it in 9.10
<kinja-sheep> Broly: Try TwinView. It soemtimes worked without EDID>
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm working on writing a how to on RGBA gtk. I would like to put it on wiki.ubuntu.org Is there a 'correct' place to put it?
<jaza> saica: do you think that the installation has anything to do with having a dynamic disk??
<mcurran> Tesssa pulseaudio has seemed to be on and off with each release for the past two years.
<mcurran> it's a reoccurring issue
<Broly> mcurran: I've tried editing xorg.conf but it still wont let me pick a resolution higher than 640x480
<david_> Would it be reasonable to have one home directory accessed by two separate linux installations?
<bleepbloop> Snausages: my issue is that I've been trying to create a bootable usb stick with unetbootin, but although everything seems to go fine, it doesnt seem to want to start from the usb stick :-/
<mcurran> Well I'm sure you could at least go to 800x600 Broly - Take a look around the net
<mcurran> What monitor r u using
<Broly> kinja-sheep: what do you mean by try TwinView. as in twinview options in xorg.conf
<Tesssa> oh and as far as making new rules i havent a clue how to not into command line
<saica> Tesssa: create a file "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-fixes.rules" with this line: SUBSYSTEM=="sound", SYMLINK+="snd/%K"
<Broly> mcurran: its a cheap 19" emerson
<mcurran> Anyone else have an issue dual-booting XP - I get the TRAP 00000006 EXCEPTION and I tried reinstalling XP twice now, and no go...
<Broly> mcurran: i know it will do 1440x900. I can get that using my laptop in windows
<kinja-sheep> Broly: In NVIDIA X Server Settings --> On the said monitor, select Configure... TwinView.
<saica> Tesssa: CORRECTION! Don't capitalize the k at the end. create a file "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-fixes.rules" with this line: SUBSYSTEM=="sound", SYMLINK+="snd
<saica> Tesssa: CORRECTION! Don't capitalize the k at the end.
<saica>  create a file "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-fixes.rules" with this line: SUBSYSTEM=="sound", SYMLINK+="snd
<rbh> has anyone gotten a formerly LVM Fedora box to successfully recognize all drives on Ubuntu?  I used the alternative CD to get LVM2
<saica> Tesssa: CORRECTION! Don't capitalize the k at the end "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-fixes.rules" with this line: SUBSYSTEM=="sound", SYMLINK+="snd/%k"
<saica> there we go...
<Broly> kinja-sheep: twinview is grayed out
<kinja-sheep> Broly: Oh. :<
<mwagner> david: you should look into NIS or LDAP
<saica> jaza: yes. gparted doesn't want to break your windows installation, so it won't repartition your dynamic disk...
<Microcosm> omg gnome
<benjgvps> What a nice tool, an open source tool that doesn't want to break your windows installation
<Tesssa> so if i wait untill 10.4 comes out and i install that will it have sorted the sound out as i dont know how to or want to go into command line i am a wimdowa user on my other HD
<saica> lol benjvps
<Broly> kinja-sheep: got any other ideas, I've tried editing xorg.conf several different ways but it doesn't see to change anything
<saica> Tesssa: Unfortunately these things happen in the open source world... one development team does not necessarily coordintate with another when it should.. and the end user has to take things into their own hands..
<kinja-sheep> Broly: You could try #nvidia too.
<Tesssa> ah well if that is the case it will be win7 for me
<Tesssa> but i do like xubuntu
<saica> Tesssa: I hate to see anyone give up, although I've been close myself a few times... If you really do like any branch of ubuntu, report your problems on LaunchPad (ubuntu's bug tracker). Sooner or later, a solution will come.
<DryGrain> omg
<Soslas> hey
<DryGrain> im trying to figure out the TomTom gps i got for xmas
<bleepbloop> sup
<DryGrain> it runs linux
<Soslas> how do i install the root system?
<Soslas> i want to have the root user
<DryGrain> but the software to update your maps rtc is only in win and mac
<DryGrain> i installed X11Basic onn it
<DryGrain> :D
<saica> Soslas: in ubuntu? are you sure about that? (sudo, sudo su, etc are available)
<bleepbloop> whenever i try to boot ubuntu UNR 9.10 from the usb stick that i formatted for booting with unetbootin, i end up getting ubuntu's version of the 'spinning ball of death'
<Soslas> saica: yes i use a livecd and its a must
<kcj1993> spinning ball of death?
<DryGrain> I'm having some permissions issues however, and came in for a chmod question
<RobbieAB> Ok, taken a quick look at ubuntu.com...
<DryGrain> How do I unclude all files in all subfolders witch chmod
<RobbieAB> What version of the kernel is current in the most recent ubuntu? I couldn't find it quickly there
<DryGrain> I want to make every file readable and writeable by all users on the gps
<benjgvps> Woah, well I got 1024x768 to show up
<benjgvps> Though now the screen scrools
<benjgvps> scrolls*
<bleepbloop> kcj1993: yeah the grey circle with notches in it that spins around
<saica> Soslas: Are you saying you want to be able to log out of "ubuntu" and log into "root" or boot directly to "root" on the livecd?
<bleepbloop> sort of, i guess
<Soslas> saica: no i am trying an ssh connection to that machine but want to log in to the root user
<Soslas> anyway it must be enabled
<SoftwareExplorer> Soslas: You could add an authorized public key
<Soslas> no way
<Soslas> sudo passwd root
<Soslas> is this enough?
<giantpune> hey guys, i just got the grub error "you need to load the kernel first"  any way to fix it if i cant even get into ubuntu?
<SoftwareExplorer> Soslas: The public key method is safer
<cjae> !reader
<Soslas> SoftwareExplorer: look i am normally an archlinux user
<saica> Soslas: does that allow you to specify a password?
<Soslas> SoftwareExplorer: so i wont mess up
<mota_> hi can someone tell me why when I google something linkd comes up?
<cjae> Calibre for Sony Reader?
<mota_> and why all the search engines are messed up ? and dont work ?
<cjae> what folder does one install pdfs to on memory stick
<Soslas> saica: i am root now
<mota_> is it malwares / spyware  ???
<Soslas> Just dont be afraid to help people
<cjae> !calibre
<Soslas> nearly every distro has root enabled
<cjae> ! info calibre
<cjae> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.13+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 (karmic), package size 9061 kB, installed size 39952 kB
<Tesssa> where would i find Launchpad saica
<benjgvps> Weird, I got 1024x768 to work, though my monitor is still at 800x600 and scrolls around
<DryGrain> ok guys. how do I apply chmod to all subfolders and files?
<SoftwareExplorer> Tesssa: launchpad.net
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: chmod -R
<DryGrain> thanks!
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: You're welcome :)
<Broly> benjgvps: are you having trouble getting a resolution you want to?
<DryGrain> Hmm, it says Read only file system
<DryGrain> i did it in a root console
<benjgvps> Broly: Yeah
<DryGrain> D:
<zerwas> bendsinister> that's called virtual resolution
<benjgvps> zerwas: Yeah, though I know this monitor can do it
<zerwas> benjgvps>  that's called virtual resolution
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: What does it say when you run "mount"
<prathap> Is Linux needed graphic card ?
<Broly> benjgvps: sounds like my problem. Are you using nvidia drivers?
<benjgvps> Broly: Nah, the card is a rage128
<benjgvps> in an old iMac G3
<DryGrain> /dev/sdb1 on /media/INTERNAL type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<DryGrain> thats the relevant entry SoftwareExplorer
<DryGrain> its a tomtom gps unit
<Katie> Hey, is anyone running an ATI card here with S-Video out as primary?
<rejohn> What sw is good for being able to make notes on a text file (or html page) while reading it? Highlighting with colors, underlining, commenting, writing in "margins", etc?? Thanks :)
<prathap> Is Linux needed graphic card ?
<Broly> benjgvp: how are you changing settings?
<benjgvps> Broly: xrandr
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: It's a fat32 filesystem. Fat32 doesn't support permissions. (Yes, I have made the same mistake, and it took me about an hour to figure out why it wouldn't work)
<DryGrain> well that odd then
<DryGrain> i get permissions errors on it
<DryGrain> when i try to save map preferences
<Katie> I'm trying to set up my box as a dvr, and I'm able to get S-video to work as dualscreen (not clone) but not primary.
<benjgvps> Is there any other way to change resolutions than xrandr?
<Broly> benjgvps: i've found somthing that says use cvt to get a string for your res and then use xrandr to set that mode
<DryGrain> the unit itslf runs the linux kernel, but the software to interface with it is win/mac exclusive
<benjgvps> Broly: That's what I've done
<Broly> but it won't accept anything
<saica> so I'm going to try the solution here http://chevdor.blogspot.com/2009/06/installing-ubuntu-on-raid10-sata-array.html
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: Maybe I was wrong. It could be ntfs.
<benjgvps> Hmm
<benjgvps> This is very frustrating
<Broly> yep
 * SoftwareExplorer goes to google
<benjgvps> Though this has been the closest thing to working
<Broly> using 9.10?
<benjgvps> Broly: 9.04
<DryGrain> :/
<saica> but the code looks a little funny to me...
<Broly> i've also been trying to edit xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to do anything
 * saica really needs to solve his own problems before handing out any more "advice"
<benjgvps> This is depressing, Mac OS 9 was able to get the resolution, and even Linux a few days ago
<benjgvps> Though in a hacky way
<Broly> how did you get it to work?
<benjgvps> It isn't relevent to anything other than an iMac, though it was using some openfirmware video driver
<aaron11> Hello there! I want to know why Evolution and Pidgin starts up wenever I boot up. I looked in system-->Preferences-->Startup Applications but there is nothing related to evolution starting up. There is only the Evolution Alarm Notifier and I dont suppose that is responsible and anyways I can't un-check it because I need it! There is nothing related to pidgin either, It starts up every login. Im running Karmic Koala...
<benjgvps> Wasn't accellerated, there was some corruption
<benjgvps> A mess
<Tesssa> my sound card is a nvidia(alsamixer) saica
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: I was right (proof:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/164507)
<benjgvps> I wish this iMac G3 was X86, then I would be able to install Windows
<benjgvps> But silly apple, lets use a PPC!
<Broly> lol
<aaron11> Anyone with the same problem?
<Broly> aaron11: i think you can just remove it from the panel
<Broly> ie right click ->remove from panel
<kinja-sheep> aaron11: I'm guessing you toggled on "Remember running applications when log out" thing?
<aaron11> Broly: What! Thats not my problem
<Broly> sorry was thinking empathy and evolution
<RobotCow> what happened to this file in 9.10? /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<aaron11> kinja-sheep: No thats disabled
<saica> Tesssa: do you have padevchooser?
<kinja-sheep> aaron11: Yes, but did you ran it? Did you enable it before?
<aaron11> kinja-sheep: Yes I think so
<kinja-sheep> aaron11: Okay. Try this. Enable it again. Close all applications and whatnot.  Make it the way you want it to be (when you log in). Ready?  Restart / or Log out.  Then when you're back in. untoggle it right away.
<aaron11> kinja-sheep: So how do I stop this from happening
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> KINJAOK
<aaron11> kinja-sheep: ok
<Jacolyte> My question is here: http://superuser.com/questions/88027/right-ctrl-key-doesnt-respond-in-applications-in-ubuntu-but-xev-shows-key-press
<benjgvps> Once again, I find myself tired, staring into a computer monitor at 2:30 in the morning and finding that the support for open source software is non-existant...
<benjgvps> Well goodnight everyone
<Kamokow> how long was "benjgvps" actually here before he said "Once again, I find myself tired, staring into a computer monitor at 2:30 in the morning and finding that the support for open source software is non-existant...?"
<reactor> guys how do I start/stop compiz via terminal?
<Kamokow> compiz --stop
<saica> Kamokow: probably not as long as i have in the same situation.
<Kamokow> ...im pretty sure
<Kamokow> saica: what is your problem? I may be able to help.
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132467 Has some suggestions about fat32 permissions issues
<kinja-sheep> reactor: metacity --replace & (to replace compiz with metacity).
<reactor> kinja-sheep, ty man
<giantpune> anybody had any success in fixing the "you need to load the kernel first"  error?
<saica> initramfs keeps losing modules, like dmraid, whenever it gets updated.
<saica> so my system is unbootable after every other update...
<Kamokow> saica: oh... yea, sorrry, I cant help thare :-/
<saica> Kamokow: know anyone who can?
<DryGrain> thx SoftCoder
<DryGrain> SoftwareExplorer,
 * saica has read nearly one thousand pages of forums, blogs, wikis, and chatlogs on the matter.
<Kamokow> saice: Well, i dont know, some questions some people just cant answer... i know from personal experience :-/
<saica> Kamokw: I know as well... often I have to dig in and come up with my own solution.. but I'm no pro, so by the time I've recompiled the source code, reinstalled whatever it is, edited ten configuration files, and downgraded a kernel or something... I'm so tired I don't even want to use the computer anymore...
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: You're welcome
<Kamokow> saica: I know how it feels, but Im okay with it, because thats half the fun of linux :P
<kinja-sheep> saica: Where do you put modules in?
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<saica> i'm getting close now... maybe dm-raid4-5 is NOT the correct module name for dmraid... although no one anywhere seems to have any conclusive proof of this...
<lstarnes> saica: did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/247027 ?
<DryGrain> SoftwareExplorer,
<saica> kinja-sheep: for the problem i'm working on _i_ shouldn't have to put modules anywhere, but I'm trying to load them with /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: Yes?
<DryGrain> the post recommedns me to chmod -R 777 /media/INTERNAL, which returns "Cannot bla bla, read only filesystem
<blistov> I have 3 1.5TB drives.  I've wiped out all partitions, zero'd superblocks, and ensured no lvm's are attached to them.  When i create a new raid5 with these discs, they always set 1 drive as a spare, and there's a null disk that says faulty.
<blistov> idea's?
<DryGrain> how can my /media/folder be a read only filesystem?
<mneptok> DryGrain: use sudo
<lstarnes> DryGrain: it depends on how you mounted it
<mneptok> DryGrain: the mount point is owned by root
<DryGrain> its the mount point not the device itself
<kinja-sheep> saica: You did ran "update-initramfs -u all" too?
<saica> blistov, did you try dmraid -r -E ?
<_dab> Hey guys, i can't install Ubuntu from my internal HDD partition, i get this http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5376/installerror.jpg
<DryGrain> yes i have a root trminal open for this
<lstarnes> _dab: which version are you installing?
<saica> kinja-sheep, yes, several times now... also update-initramfs -c -k all...
<MrFSL> @blistov 3 drives for a raid5?
<arunachalam> hi
<leagris> hello
<mdance> hey everyone
<DryGrain> root@bluebook:/media# chown drygrain INTERNAL/
<DryGrain> chown: changing ownership of `INTERNAL/': Read-only file system
<saica> lstarnes: yes i have seen that. looks great! if busybox would just respond.... (no keyboard drivers are being loaded either). I think my problem is a little deeper. It's as if no kernel modules or drivers are being loaded at all.
<leagris> please, I need help with recording Front Mic with aredord. Can't get it to
<lstarnes> saica: what kind of keyboard are you using?
<arunachalam> i have a problem  in enabling compiz
<cece> hi,i love ubuntu
<_dab> lstarnes, 9.10
<SoftwareExplorer> DryGrain: but mount says / is writable, right?
<SoftwareExplorer> cece: hi
<_dab> i install it from internal hdd, which i dd from usb partition
<_dab> cause i have not cdrom and can't boot from usb
<lstarnes> DryGrain: what mount options did you use?
<lstarnes> _dab: I don't think that is a supported method of installing ubuntu
<arunachalam> connect
<DryGrain> /dev/sdb1 on /media/INTERNAL type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<lstarnes> arunachalam: what problem are you having?
<DryGrain> i uh pluggd the usb cable in
<DryGrain> :D
<lstarnes> DryGrain: those options appear to be good
<mdance> ive recently upgraded to 9.10, now when i access users and groups, i can't modify anything, the unlock button is greyed saying "Not authorized to make changes", can someone help me out?
<_dab> lstarnes, how can i install it otherwise?
<DryGrain> well everything i try to do with it i get the error message "Read only file system"
<_dab> now i working from this live system
<mdance> things work fine when i run gksu users-admin
<leagris> how does all this crazy Alsa Pulse audio work when I need to select which input to record ?
<lstarnes> _dab: I'm not sure
<saica> lstarnes: i have two keyboards, one wireless USB and one PS/2 both Japanese layout... neither work after Grub.
 * giantpune wants to smack whoever is incharge of updating grub in the mouth
<mrdudle> Any tutorials on how to make ubuntu look good on a netbook? Could use some advice so as not to make things smooshed but to still look nicer than the basic two panels.
<saica> lstarnes: tried the modified script from that bug report just now.. no change...
<DryGrain> Anyyone have any further suggestions for me?
<n8tuser> DryGrain-> dmask?  google for that option, seems unfamiliar to me
<rejohn> NOTE MAKING SW FOR READING - Suggestions???   What sw is good for being able to make notes on a text file (or html page) while reading it? Highlighting with colors, underlining, commenting, writing in "margins", etc?? Thanks :)
<DryGrain> dmask eh
<MenZa> How can I set Deluge to be the default application to open .torrent files?
<isolat3dsh33p> MenZa: Prefered applications
<MenZa> isolat3dsh33p: I don't see it in there. I have Internet, Multimedia, System, and Accessibility.
<pepsi> im not sure why this is so difficult.. perhaps its because gvfs documentation is nowhere to be found.. how do i mount a partition automagically so that gvfs knows its mounted?
<isolat3dsh33p> MenZa: System->Preferences->Prefered Applications
<pepsi> adding a line in fstab mounts it, but then 2 entries per partition show up in the Places menu
<MenZa> isolat3dsh33p: That's where I'm looking. I can set web browser, e-mail reader and such, but I can't find how to associate .torrent files with Deluge.
<dhananjay> MenSa: Properties of any torrent file?
<MenZa> Ahh, right
<isolat3dsh33p> Just about to say that :(
<Scott__> just reading a good point about hibernation in ubuntu 9.10
<Scott__> does anyone have issuse withthere hibernation
<dhananjay> yeh, it takes a long time
 * quequotion is actually saica.... i got disconnected somehow and saica became a zombie...
<quinn> http://is.gd/5CVpr
<Scott__> did you or have u the correct swap size in your partioning there is a known issue in the ubuntu automatic installation process
<Scott__> it doesn not somtimes allocate enough size to the swap to match the szie of your ram
<Scott__> this creates the hibernation to not work corectly
<dhananjay> I have swap 4 gigs,
<kinja-sheep> dhananjay: You're lucky. I have no swap. :(
<dhananjay> kinja-sheep. It's like having a backup, isn't it? we don't need swap usually need it, isn't?
<kinja-sheep> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kinja-sheep> dhananjay: I have 3GB Ram and it shows that i'm only using 861MBright now (29%).
<kinja-sheep> dhananjay: Ram is the primary memory and is faster than secondary memory (hard drive, or swap on HDD).
<Scott__> can we stop swap on ubuntu
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  I've just installed Karmic on my Macbook Pro 5,1.  When I installed the proprietary NVIDIA driver, suddenly X quit working on me.  I can't access my Xorg.0.log right now, because I can't mount my linux partition in OSX yet, but it seems to die when it tries to load the GLX module.  I get no error and a blank backtrace in the log, and then just a blank screen.  Any ideas?
<dhananjay> kinja-sheep. I've 4 gigs of ddr3, so I can safely work without swap?
<Jkessler> how do i "reset" my webcam after using skype?  if i try to run cheese or any other application that accesses the camera, it says there's no camera found
<kinja-sheep> Scott__: You can disable it.
<Scott__> cool kinja how
<giantpune> the nVidia driver killed my ubuntu 8.10 setup
<dhananjay> scott_ swapoff <swapfile>
<giantpune> i had to stick with the default
<kinja-sheep> dhananjay: I haven't experienced anything differently. Others may encourage you to use swap, 512MB - 1G is more than enough.
<Scott__> sudo swapoff
<dhananjay> :)
<kinja-sheep> Scott__: I don't know. I'd have to search first. :o
<Scott__> the swap file name where is this im looking now
<dhananjay> scott_ fstab?
<dhananjay> scott_ or use swapoff -a
<dhananjay> scott__ or use swapoff -a
<Scott__> sudo swapoff -a is a cmd for just turning it of regardless of where mounted and named yes
<Scott__> and how to turn back on
<Scott__> how does the fstab way work
<kinja-sheep> Scott__: swapon -a :O
<kinja-sheep> Scott__: Excluding the smiley face.  You can run "swapon --help"
<Scott__> ok cool easy isnt it hey
<Scott__> off and on got ya
<Scott__> what do u reccomend the minimum ram to turn swap off is
<Scott__> i used to run windows with dwap off
<Scott__> swap
<Scott__> or page filing at least
<giantpune> my laptop is only 1gb ram and i dont use swap
<giantpune> its fine
<dhananjay> windows recommeds 1.5 physical ram to be allotted as page file :O
<Scott__> if i stop swap can i reallocate the sawp partition to use it
<Scott__> or does this need to be done during install
<dhananjay> scott__. yeh
<Scott__> so manual install and remove the swap area and run sudo swapoff -a when afterinstall on first boot
<Scott__> do u find a speed increase with swap off dhananjay
<vj> what does cd ~hpotter do?
<Scott__> and do u at all slow down and or freeze on high demand
<kheera> vj: ~ translates to your home directory.
<Scott__> vj it downloads harry potter to ure desktop
<vj> then wht abt ~hpotter
<dhananjay> Scott__. not really.
<Scott__> it just streams it to ur desktop
<vj> oh thank u scott
<kinja-sheep> vj: Run it. It should say "bash: cd: Zomg: What? No such file or directory."
<Scott__> im only kidding by the way
<kinja-sheep> vj: Is hpotter your user name? Harry Potter?
<kheera> vj: assuming you have a folder called hpotter in your home dir, cd ~/hpotter would move you into that folder.
<mysphyt> Hmm.  Anybody know how to re-generate the default xorg.conf for Ubuntu?
<donvito-> how to restart sshd ?
<vj> no its not my user name kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> donvito-: sudo service sshd restart
<Scott__> is sudo swapoff -a permanant after rebooting or do i need to do this every boot
<donvito-> the line please
<donvito-> i cant get it
<haresh> hello guys
<donvito-> how to restart sshd ?
<mysphyt> Heyo.
<kolt> hi!
<Scott__> try removing all your video drivers and also the video-all-drivers and reinstalling them mysphyt
<Scott__> purging them also may help
<Mr> hey, what's up ? =)
<vj> can any1 help me in understanding screen command?
<Scott__> but u should have a backup.conf
<kinja-sheep> mysphyt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scott__> thats it
<vj> can any1 help me in understanding screen command?
<Scott__> the dpkgone works wonders
<mysphyt> Thanks, kinja-sheep.  I knew it was dpkg-reconfigure but I couldn't remember the right package name.
<mysphyt> Okay.  Off I go to try again.
<lstarnes> vj: what help do you need with it?
<kinja-sheep> mysphyt: No problem. :o
<lstarnes> vj: have you checked the man page for screen?
<vj> ya i saw but couldnt get the exact use of it
<kinja-sheep> vj: http://tinyurl.com/4zgdsq
<vj> thank u
<kheera> screen basics - <ctrl>-a is used to send screen a command.  <ctrl>-a c starts a new screen, <ctrl>-a <space> switches between screens, <ctrl>-a d detaches screen and screen -r resumes screen.
<Guest23980> anyone here ?!
<lstarnes> Guest23980: hi
<kheera> screen is used to run multiple windows in a shell and allows you to start processes on a remote system and keep them running even after you have disconnected from the system.
<Sindi> hey
<M> hay
<Sindi> ya klb
<M> ya hommmar
<M> kef 7alkom
<M> tmam
<Sindi> hi Allam ^ ^ ?
<M> hay toooo
<Ben64> hey i've got a problem.. I'm on Hardy Heron and I'm getting very very slow SATA performance
<Ben64> ~3.5MB/s
<M> alooooooooooooooooo
<Scott__> hello
<M> haaaaaaaaaaaaayy
<Scott__> yooooooooooooooooo
<lstarnes> M: can we help you with somethin?
<M> who r u
<lstarnes> *something
<M> ??
<Scott__> who are u M
<M> iam M
<quequotion> where could i go to talk with someone who knows dmraid, the linux kernel, and how Jaunty handles modules on an expert level?
<mnn> u just M
<lstarnes> quequotion: maybe the ubuntu forums
<M> ya iam m
<M>  only
<Mr> hello there ^_^
<Mr> do you like ubuntu ?? everybody ?
<Scott__> do u unbuntu M
<M> yes
<Scott__> or ubuntu
<M> i do it
<Scott__> u do do it
<Sindi> scott how are you doing ?
<knandan1> :)
<Scott__> what ubuntu do u do
<M> ya i do do it
<Scott__> sidi hello
<Sindi> ubuntu 4.8
<Scott__> sindi my bad
<bill_> Hello All,
<Scott__> ubuntu 4.8 wow
<giantpune> ok.  so since i cant figure out how to fix the broken grub, i have reinstalled ubuntu.  what folders must i copy to the new installation from the old one to get all the apps i have installed and stuff
<M> why
<Sindi> hello bill ^_^
<knandan1> Hi All...:-)
<M> hi you too
<Sindi> welcome deatth
<M> i love ubuntu
<ShazbotMcNasty> I love Ubuntu
<ShazbotMcNasty> We love ubuntu.
<ShazbotMcNasty> To an extent...
<M> very match
<ShazbotMcNasty> Ubuntu is sometimes eh.
<Scott__> giantpune i personally dont think its possible to do this u shuld have made a installation disc on dvd and it images your currently installed distro of ubuntu
<Ben64> hey i've got a problem.. I'm on Hardy Heron and I'm getting very very slow SATA performance.. only ~3.5MB/s
<ShazbotMcNasty> That's terrible.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've got a question #Ubuntu
<Scott__> how are u testing this ben64
<ShazbotMcNasty> Is gnome pronounced ' NOME ' or "GEE NOME"
<Ben64> Scott__: hdparm -t /dev/sdb
<rww> ShazbotMcNasty: GUH-NOME
<DEATHWISH> this is DEATHWISHreporting for duty captain muhanad
<ShazbotMcNasty> rww, like gnu?
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's disgusting
<Sindi> I've got a problem
<Scott__> thanks ben what does this do before i run it
<ShazbotMcNasty> genome would be much better
<Sindi> how can I see the sourse code ?
<lstarnes> Sindi: the source code for what?
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sindi> for ubuntu ,
<Ben64> Scott__: measures the speed of the drive
<M> i want org cd for ubuntu 9.10
<ShazbotMcNasty> rww, my christmas present was to learn the real pronunciation of 'gnome'
<lstarnes> Sindi: you can't get the source code for all of ubuntu from the same place
<Scott__> ok ill run it how long does it take
<rww> Sindi: any particular package, or the whole thing?
<M> how apply application from website ??
<lstarnes> Sindi: for individual packages, use apt-get source packagename
<Ben64> Scott__: like 30 secs
<bill_> I'm using ubuntu 9.10, and i'm having trouble with my wireless card.  I checked the forums, but everything that I found either didn't work, or was WAY to difficult for me to use.  I was wondering if anyone here knows of a quick fix to get wireless working again.
<M> ok give me info
<Sindi> ummm I see
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<Scott__>  Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.09 seconds =  39.54 MB/sec
<Sindi> do you use command ( terminal screen ) or make your tasks graphically ?
<kinja-sheep> Scott__: 156 MB in  3.02 seconds =  51.66 MB/sec :)
<APERSON> does add-apt-repository work outside of launchpad?
<M> 3.02 too match
<Scott__> thats yours is it kinja good going
<Ben64> SO... anyone can help me?
<Ben64> I'm on Hardy Heron and I'm getting very very slow SATA performance.. only ~3.5MB/s
<M> ok wt about fast dsl/
<dhananjay> Anyone know to make grub2 to disable listing os's (like fedora?)
<APERSON> dhananjay, set the timeout to 0
<APERSON> !grub > dhananjay
<ubottu> dhananjay, please see my private message
<DEATHWISH> LONG LIVE Ubuntu
<bill_> for what it's worth, when I used the LiveCD, i had no problems with my wireless card.  My wireless card and video card were detected, and I was able to download new hardware drivers.  Now, if I try to update my hardware drivers, nothing shows up.
<dhananjay> APERSON I need it display loading messge but don't list os's untill esc is pressed.
<cjae> anyone use calibre, does the devices recently plugged in thing disrupt sending epub's to my sony reader
<M> i wana ask about live cd
<lstarnes> msh3l: what is your question?
<lstarnes> msh3l: oops, wrong person.
<msh3l> hi
<lstarnes> M: what is your question?
<msh3l> mkiuo,lui
<M> hi msh3l
<DEATHWISH> same thing happend to me the wireless & video card were recognized but the wireless driver was the only one activated it could not activate my invidia graphics card
<msh3l> how are you
<M> were are u ???
<msh3l> every body
<M> in uss
<isolat3dsh33p> =_=
<isolat3dsh33p> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<M> thank you for egibtion
<bill_> DEATHWISH: are you talking about when you used the live CD?
<msh3l> where are you mohameed
<M> yae
<M> ask aout live cd
<msh3l> plz kiss my head
<M> ifoooooooooooooo
<Ben64> I'm on Hardy Heron and I'm getting very very slow SATA performance.. only ~3.5MB/s
<msh3l> hi
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<M> hiiii msh3l
<APERSON> is there an easy way to test what repositories are 404'ing when I run an aptitude update?
<msh3l> how are every body
<lstarnes> APERSON: it should tell you when you run it
<DEATHWISH> no bill i installed Ubunto    on a laptop which is originally running XP
<APERSON> lstarnes, it doesn't give the full url of the particular repo
<msh3l> do you have class now
<APERSON> lstarnes, which is useless when you use launchpad ppa's
<isolat3dsh33p> APERSON: Got any NOPUBKEY error?
<APERSON> isolat3dsh33p, no
<msh3l> my number 62999
<msh3l> call my after 12
<isolat3dsh33p> APERSON: Never got the error than, so far.
<M> 662999
<zophy> anyonw here know the correct pronunciation of the spanish word 'tal' ? as in hola que tal ?
<APERSON> msh3l, are you here for support? this is a support channel only
<M> so far so arnab
<APERSON> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DrManhattan> I am here for emotional support.
<M> give the suppotr
<M> support
<isolat3dsh33p> !ot | zophy
<ubottu> zophy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<msh3l> how are you dr
<DrManhattan> I am well, thanks for asking. How about you?
<Sindi> what's up ?
<APERSON> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<isolat3dsh33p> :)
<zophy> isolat3dsh33p, are you prejudiced against the spanish language ? or just it's speakers ?
<DrManhattan> aye chihuahua.
<p1oooop> hello, I was wondering what happened to my projectM
<quequotion> alright... after digging quite a lot, i find my initramfs does contain "dm-raid4-5.ko", "dm-message.ko", "dm-region_hash.ko", "dm-mem-cache.ko" as well as module for scsi megaraid... so what is going on here? why doesn't my system boot?
<p1oooop> it doesn't work after I compiled the kernel
<msh3l> i am now lctcher
<p1oooop> here's what I got
<msh3l> sindy
<APERSON> p1oooop, use a pastebin
<lstarnes> quequotion: what do you have in your config for grub?
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<msh3l> where are you
<M> sindi
<p1oooop> I know, imma get right no that
<p1oooop> *on
<quequotion> lstarnes: do you mean grub.conf or menu.lst
<M> sindi sindi
<lstarnes> quequotion: either, depending on which version of grub you use
<M> 7asssan were uuuuu
<Ben64> I'm on Hardy Heron and I'm getting very very slow SATA performance.. only ~3.5MB/s
<DEATHWISH> hello sindi
<msh3l> i am here
<Sindi> this chat is for education , it's not for fun and joking
<p1oooop> http://pastebin.com/d7beb609a
<M> meshal ya mal8oof
<msh3l> no
<DrManhattan> what about educational fun and joking?
<quequotion> lstarnes, menu.lst has the correct entries for each kernel.
<msh3l> this chat for me
<quequotion> nothing is out of the ordinary there.
<M> plse go out (( mesh3l))
<msh3l> no
<p1oooop> oh god, I'm afraid I screwed up video rendering for the kernel :P
<lstarnes> quequotion: what about the root devices shown?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<msh3l> kljghkldfjg
<msh3l> dfgjkldjgl
<msh3l> \dgjkdljbgdklf
<msh3l> edilgjierojdgvlk
<msh3l> erigjbvlkdfnnbv
<FloodBot1> msh3l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msh3l> erigueriohytioeru
<p1oooop> haha
<mneptok> msh3l / M: please stay on-topic
<quequotion> lstarnes, all correct.
<M> t,t,t,t,   pls go out
<lstarnes> quequotion: I'm confused
<quequotion> the problem is not grub. i am getting past grub, but when entering the initramfs everything goes haywire
<msh3l> hi
<p1oooop> wow, seems like we're all having kernel problems :P
<quequotion> my initramfs is either not loading modules or not loading them in the right order...
<lstarnes> quequotion: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<DEATHWISH> hello there bill just to let you know i downloaded the latest drivers & even upgraded to Ver: 9.10
<quequotion> Jaunty
<isolat3dsh33p> there's a new updates or something?
<koshari> trash is empty but shows 15 items on icon?
<p1oooop> I recompiled my kernel using my own specs
<p1oooop> I ended up screwing things up pretty badly
<msh3l> plz tell me any error
<ShazbotMcNasty> what
<isolat3dsh33p> koshari: they should be gone after you reboot.
<p1oooop> I would but it would be easier for all of us if I just reset the kernel
<ShazbotMcNasty> msh3l, my cd drive doesn't work.
<mneptok> msh3l: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<DrManhattan> theres a reason there's stock kernels.
<DEATHWISH> msh3l ohhhhh god please stop FOOLING around
<koshari> isolat3dsh33p reboot? thats so windowsish!
 * p1oooop warns people to know what they're doing before they recompile the kernel
<quequotion> p1ooooop: lol i've heard it is theoretically possible to make a custom kernel for a tuned up system, but it never seems to work out like one expects..
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<isolat3dsh33p> koshari: sorry then. It works for me. :/
<p1oooop> quequotion: well, it seems I screwed up pretty badly
<cjae> anyone catch my calibre question
<Archanamiya> When I try start pulseaudio, I get this error: "Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<p1oooop> quequotion: imma reenable some filesystems :P
<msh3l> kipass snera
<isolat3dsh33p> thanks mneptok :)
<BinaryMan> What just happened?
<p1oooop> anyone know what /proc/mounts is? as in filesystem wise?
<quequotion> anybody want to have a kernel roast party? we'll install every version of the linux kernel we can to as many spare hard disks as it takes and start a bonfire.
<mneptok> M: do *you* have an Ubuntu support question?
<Archanamiya> When I try start pulseaudio, I get this error: "Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<lstarnes> p1oooop: it lists mount points
<Brid> Hello
<p1oooop> huh, so I guess I really screwed up this time, huh
<BinaryMan> p1oooop: proc itself is a file system that represents kernel states. /proc/mounts is as lstarnes said.
<Brid> Ubuntu 9.10 is cool ;)
<Archanamiya> When I try start pulseaudio, I get this error: "Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<p1oooop> yes, it is
<BinaryMan> redhat has a good manual on /proc and how it works.
<quequotion> as far as i know, everything in /proc/ is a virtual filesystem. it should only exist while the kernel is active..
<Ben64> I'm on Hardy Heron and I'm getting very very slow SATA performance.. only ~3.5MB/s
<Brid> Jest ktoś z polski ?
<jussi01> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Brid> !pl
<Archanamiya> When I try start pulseaudio, I get this error: "Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Archanamiya
<ubottu> Archanamiya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Archanamiya> Well then someone at least aknowledge me
<lstarnes> Archanamiya: we hear you
<pesi> we love you
<Archanamiya> k
<Archanamiya> :P
<isolat3dsh33p> Archanamiya: some one just did
<mneptok> Archanamiya: acknowledged. now please be patient and do not repeat your question every minute.
<lstarnes> Archanamiya: but in order to cut down on traffic, we don't acknowledge things often
<Archanamiya> Fair
<DrManhattan> I acknowledge you, and I have nothing but warm fuzzies for you. Unfortunately, im not much help for your problem.
<lstarnes> Archanamiya: unless we have a solution or a question
<Archanamiya> :/ k
<zerwas> Archanamiya> pulseaudio should start automatically after an installation of ubuntu. why do you try to start it manually? :-o
<Archanamiya> zerwas, http://test.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Archanamiya> I broke it ;-;
<bill_> DEATHWISH:  Thanks for the info.  I'm going to see if I can find the appropiate drivers for my cards.
 * quequotion has no faith in update-initramfs any more...
 * kinja-sheep giggled manically. 
 * isolat3dsh33p have no idea what initramfs is
<p1oooop> does anyone have a good guide to optimize the kernel?
<p1oooop> initramfs is a filesystem
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: It could be that the modules are loaded and is just a red herring to your problem.
<kinja-sheep> !kernel | p1oooop (maybe?)
<ubottu> p1oooop (maybe?): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<p1oooop> it seems I have to recompile projectM
<quequotion> Alright, i have an idea: I'm going to reboot from a Jaunty livecd and make an intramfs with mkinitramfs -o initramfscustom.img, then try to boot my various kernels with it... i have a feeling this will work, but i don't regard it as any kind of solution. Why did all my initramfs break in the first place?
<quequotion> btw... any ideas how to mkinitramfs for a kernel that is not running?
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: Because you didn't make any backups before you performed ornately on them.
 * isolat3dsh33p just learning bash. Couldn't help with initframfs
<Archanamiya> When I try start pulseaudio, I get this error: "Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: the initramfs was broken during a normal update. i didn't do any custom tinkering beforehand.
<isolat3dsh33p> Archanamiya: what's your ubuntu version?
<pk> which file is to be modified to set a static IP?
<Archanamiya> isolat3dsh33p, 8.04
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: Any chance you know which packages?
<mnn> .
<ZykoticK9> pk, /etc/network/interfaces (usually easier to use Gnome-Network-Manager applet though)
<tawan> /exec -o locate ardco            this will help :ɔ
<pk> i want to edit file and wish to make it immutable
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: are you using a custom kenel?
<p1oooop> *kernel
<Archanamiya> Hell no xD
<Archanamiya> lpia
<mnn> pl, chattr +ai filename
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: okay then, LOL
<Archanamiya> :P
<Archanamiya> This is freaking me out
<Archanamiya> My sound is gone ;-;
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: backports-modules and linux-image-2.6.28-17-generic for sure, possibly others. it was during an apt-get upgrade..
<isolat3dsh33p> p1oooop: You're too advance
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: modprobe module-alsa-sink
<Archanamiya> k
<p1oooop> isolat3dsh33p: I was kidding
<isolat3dsh33p> p1oooop: i was stating fact ;)
<Archanamiya> p1oooop: FATAL: Module module_alsa_sink not found.
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: also important to note i've had this problem frequently, in three different versions of ubuntu.
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: oops, lemme find the module... wrong one, my fault
<kinja-sheep> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Archanamiya> p1oooop, k
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: Hardy?
<lao5> my flash also misses sounds sometimes, but i dont know why. i just reboot the system,then okay.
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic. never tried Hardy.
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: And you have reasons to believe that it is the modules? You could load them in specific order too.
<hatake_kakashi> lao5, have you tried restarting the browser instead of the computer?
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: THAT SOUNDS VERY INTERESTING TO ME.
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: yes ,i did. but it no use
<hatake_kakashi> lao5, weird
<quequotion> i would like to see the order they are being loaded in, for i suspect it is wrong.
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: mm
<kinja-sheep> !blacklist | quequotion
<ubottu> quequotion: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<kotis> hi. when i change my resolution to 1680x1050, i have big "empty" black space in the left side and a bit smaller black space in the right side. so the picture doesn't look right.  what can i do to make it look better? i have viewsonic va2216w, ubuntu 9.10, nvidia 7300gs. nvidia-settings think that i have crt monitor.
<hatake_kakashi> lao5, which browser you using and which version?
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: firefor 3.5
<quequotion> I don't have any reason to blacklist modules, as far as I know.
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: firefox..
<isolat3dsh33p> lao5: do you have flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer installed?
<hatake_kakashi> lao5, and distro version? :)
<Archanamiya> Help?
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: ubuntu8.04, with flashplugin-nonfree installed
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: The second statement of that factoid.
<quequotion> ah... i have the modules i need listed in /etc/iniramfs-tools/modules... but it doesn't work.
<isolat3dsh33p> lao5: try remove the flashplugin-nonfree. See if everything works fine after that :)
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: sorry. it's ff 3.0.16
<hatake_kakashi> lao5, I reckon it could be just firefox, I have 3.0.16 on jaunty, all I need to do is restart firefox and the problem ceases to appear for awhile
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: You can fix it manually though?
<jm> any chance of some help getting local networking to work please. my router says the devices in my home network are connected and i can ping them but for some reason dns is not working. when i look in wireshark all i see was seeing was a a bunch of mdns requests to 224.0.0.251 but now ping just says unknown host. I've googles but can't find anything appropriate I don't think i've got the terms right. I'm not running bind
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: yeah, IDK about that
<hatake_kakashi> jm, add the dns servers from what your ISP provided you
<Archanamiya> God damn
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: did you try " sudo alsa start "
<Archanamiya> lemme
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: in fact i did remove flashplugin-nonfree then, and re-install it. but it is no use. i am dwelled.
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: I'm sorry " sudo alsa reload "
<jm> anyone have any idea what 224.0.0.251 is?
<Archanamiya> ya
<Archanamiya> all is well
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: i've tried. i have listed the module dm-raid4-5 (also dm-raid45) in this file and others, updated the initramfs with update-initramfs -u -k all (and on other occasions with -c -k all) but it never gets that far. I don't know where it's breaking down, but it's as if no modules of any kind get loaded..
<p1oooop> it worked?
<isolat3dsh33p> Archanamiya: What's your version again?
<Archanamiya> isolat3dsh33p, 8.04
<p1oooop> jm: is it an IP?
<Archanamiya> p1oooop, no it reloaded, but still no pulse, still no sound :(
<Archanamiya> jm, looks like an IP address
<ardchoille> jm:  http://whois.domaintools.com/224.0.0.251
<lao5> the flash is soundless, but the totem is fine. a little strange for me.
<hatake_kakashi> lao5, flashplugin-installer on my one
<jm> um yeah i suppose but why is a ping to a device on my local network failing but generating lots of mdns queries there?
<hatake_kakashi> I believe its the plugin that is causing the issue
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: That sounds frustrating. What does the error message say specifically? I'll try search engines.
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: in intrepid this was a simple matter of editing the config files and updating the initramfs; in karmic i had a similar problem but the solution was to change the partition table from GPT to MSDOS, jaunty seems to have a different problem..
<lao5> hatake_kakashi: fine. i would try flashplugin-installer then. thx. :)
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<quequotion> kinja-sheep: give me a minute to type it out
<isolat3dsh33p> Archanamiya: done this « asoundconf set-pulseaudio » ?
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: did you try pulseaudio after it reloaded?
<Archanamiya> WILL DO
<lilyshu> hi, on firefox how can i see properties of a site, like the owner, hosting company, country etc. thanks
<Archanamiya> p1oooop, yeah
<isolat3dsh33p> lao5: no, don't install any and try flash :)
<p1oooop> huh, my bad then
<Archanamiya> isolat3dsh33p, no luck
<hatake_kakashi> jm, I think its actually searching for a mask within that range.. no IP address afaik would have number 0 or 255.. they aren't valid IP addresses
<p1oooop> lilyshu: lemme see
<p1oooop> :D
<lao5> isolat3dsh33p: but without them, how could i play flash in ff?..
<p1oooop> lilyshu: right click the website and click on view website info
<isolat3dsh33p> lao5: I don't have any of them installed, still i can use flash fine. Provided i'm using 9.10
<jm> ok so im stuck i can ping the device by it's ip address but i can't ping by the name that comes up in the wireless router attached devices page
<jm> not sure what changed but it was workign a few days ago
<p1oooop> lilyshu: I'm sorry, "view page info"
<lao5> isolat3dsh33p: i think ff would tip me to install flashplugin if none of them installed..
<Archanamiya> Help please. I've got no damn sound
<quequotion> i get this message three times, once for /sbin/udevd, /sbin/usplash, and dmraid "error loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2" no such file or directory" (which actually means, rather than the file cannot be found, the disk it is on cannot be found) then i get "Gave up waiting for root device" and "ALERT! /dev/mapper/nvidia_dcgcffh1" does not exist!" and dropped to busybox. unfortunately, the keyboard isn't loaded either and i can't u
<lao5> isolat3dsh33p: that's when the ff freshly installed.
<hatake_kakashi> jm, I think you need to add your router's IP address as a dns server and see if it would resolve the name of a computer on the LAN to IP address
<isolat3dsh33p> Archanamiya: what « aplay -l » gives you?
<kinja-sheep> jm: What is in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Archanamiya> isolat3dsh33p:
<lao5> isolat3dsh33p: that's what happened when the ff freshly installed.
<Archanamiya> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Archanamiya> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC272 Analog [ALC272 Analog]
<Archanamiya>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Archanamiya>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Archanamiya> oops
<isolat3dsh33p> lao5: Just try it and see. But it's your call :/
<Archanamiya> isolat3dsh33p, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m548d6bae
<kinja-sheep> jm: What do you mean, pinging by name? "ping blue-clownfish" ?
<lao5> isolat3dsh33p: okay. i would try then. thx too.
<lilyshu> p1oooop, sorry but i need more detail information about that, like where the site is hosted, the name of person who register the site, company that hosted the site, etc :-)
<jm> resolv.conf has one entry the router ip address which I can ping and is resolving dns - i'm using the browser to write this. by pinging name i do mean ping seastore.local,
<p1oooop> lilyshu: hmm, did you try http://www.internetfrog.com ?
<kinja-sheep> jm: Okay, then that is something with avahi-daemon. It is responsible for *.local part. Perhaps it's not running or firewall?
<Archanamiya> help please? :S
<hatake_kakashi> jm, there's another way to address this issue, and that is to add ip addresses of computers on the LAN along with the names into /etc/hosts
<Archanamiya> c'mon guys
<Archanamiya> I miss my sound :/
<hatake_kakashi> Archanamiya, you upgraded?
<Archanamiya> No
<Archanamiya> I followed this guide:
<Archanamiya> http://test.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Archanamiya> I recall seeing an error about "sink" in one of the steps
<p1oooop> the flood bot seems busy :D
<Archanamiya> and now running `pulseaudio` gives me this error: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<hatake_kakashi> ahh I never bothered with pulseaudio.. that thing is buggy as hell, all I do is remove it and make apps use alsa instead
<Archanamiya> kk
<Archanamiya> how?
<lilyshu> p1oooop, no luck, thanks anyway :-)
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<hatake_kakashi> decent sound programs allows you to set the sound server or driver
<jm> service avahi-daemon stop causes ping to respond immediately with unknown host (with no mdns traffic in wireshark) . restarting avahi makes the ping take a moment longer during which time it is generating mdns traffic. I'd rather not manually assign each device a static ip if i can avoid that - if it is the only way then fine but why is avahi-daemon failing?
<Archanamiya> hatake_kakashi, please go on
<p1oooop> lilyshu: there's another way... if the website has a secure connection
<p1oooop> lilyshu: you can view their certificate
<_polto_> hi, did anybody used Omnikey 6121 USB authentification key on Linux ?
<_polto_> I am not able to get it work properly.
<hatake_kakashi> Archanamiya, I personally don't recommend removing pulseaudio, I have tried setting pulseaudio up for one of my mate whom is a dj. He wanted global equaliser.. exact same guide as you posted but I could never get it working
<jm> where are the ubunut firewall settings?
<_polto_> pcsc_scan recognize it,  but then nothing.
<Archanamiya> Basically
<ardchoille> !firewall | jm
<Archanamiya> I need to revert the guide's changes
<ubottu> jm: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<lilyshu> p1oooop, can you tell me how?
<hatake_kakashi> Archanamiya, on my setup, xubuntu jaunty, I removed pulseaudio because it interfered with how the sound were to be played, that and the compounded problem with vhba (somehow)
<kinja-sheep> jm: If you never messed around with firewall, it's probably not it.
<Archanamiya> So
<jm> ok so i did ufw disable as sudo and still got the same problem - yeah never messed with it
<Archanamiya> What should I do?
<hatake_kakashi> Archanamiya, I dunno, aptitude remove pulseaudio I suppose
<Archanamiya> What is this module-alsa-sink
<hatake_kakashi> not sure
<Archanamiya> I saw an error about it in one of the guide's first steps
<p1oooop> lilyshu: same method as before, right click the page and left click view page information... but it only works if the page is using a secure connection
<isolat3dsh33p> Archanamiya: which 1st step?
<Archanamiya> isolat3dsh33p, Part A, step 2
<ZykoticK9> Archanamiya, FYI if you remove Pulse you won't have a volume control in the panel any more -- just something to keep in mind
<Archanamiya> ya
<Archanamiya> I'm not gunna rm it
<isolat3dsh33p> this > « sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins padevchooser libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio » ?
<Archanamiya> k
<quequotion> why do so many people suggest the solution to pulseaudio problems is to remove pulseaudio? it's not that bad!
<p1oooop> Archanamiya: you can always purge it and install again
<Archanamiya> p1oooop, I did
<kinja-sheep> jm: Maybe you configured the router?
<Archanamiya> Wait
<Archanamiya> p1oooop, Purge what?
<isolat3dsh33p> quequotion: It reacts slow :/
<p1oooop> sudo apt-get purge libpulse
<Archanamiya> k
<p1oooop> I think that's it
<hatake_kakashi> quentusrex, could never get the thing to work properly so I removed it, problem solved using pure alsa
<isolat3dsh33p> but is still use pulseaudio though
<p1oooop> IDK
<kinja-sheep> quequotion: Nobody like to keep up with advancements.
<Archanamiya> The oddest thing though
<Archanamiya> When my computer started up, I heard the login screen sound
<jm> yeah i'm wondering - have been messing with that i have a router connected to a switch and have asked the router to share RIP in both directions using RIP-1, RIP-2B and RIP-2M none seem to work
<Archanamiya> But nothing after logging in
<hatake_kakashi> kinja-sheep, and not all advancements work well
<jm> thing is if the mdns request is going to 224.0.0.251 will the router even get involved?
<kinja-sheep> hatake_kakashi: Indeed. Invention of the wheel! Evil! Split the Amish community in two. :(
<Archanamiya> Wait a minute...
 * quequotion mutters a few more curses... attempt #23 has failed...
<Archanamiya> HA
<Archanamiya> I fixed it ><
<Archanamiya> asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<Archanamiya> :P
<isolat3dsh33p> Yay?
<Archanamiya> Yay
<jm> it is really annoying cos i have a lot of people visiting that want to hook up dhcp and share stuff - and i would rather not give them all static ips
<FloodBot1> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Archanamiya> Thanks to everyone :)
<hatake_kakashi> kinja-sheep, somethings were never meant to work with everything, just like you can't have all the time and the money in this world
<purplefool> ok, i see that everyone everywhere on the net thinks that pulseaudio should be removed...sounds good.  what is the best/easiest way to go about this?  please use small words, i am not very good at linux yet...
<koshari> can you record system audio without a loop back cable?
<jm> purplefool, have you used the package manager in the system->admin menu yet?
<kinja-sheep> jm: It won't hurt to allow communications within LAN. You can have many switches as you want, but only one router (eg dhcp server).
<kotis> when i change my resolution to 1680x1050, i have big "empty" black space in the left side and a bit smaller black space in the right side. so the picture doesn't look right.  what can i do to make it look better? i have viewsonic va2216w, ubuntu 9.10, nvidia 7300gs. nvidia-settings think that i have crt monitor.
<jm> i thought so and  it has been working - i only have one router and switch and as far as i know only one dhcp server
<pk> i wanted to make a .php file executale i have chmod it to +x and put #!/usr/bin/php -   in the starting but as soon as i run it i get Extension './filename.php' not present
<purplefool> jm, no i haven't...thought it would be a bit more complicated then that.  should i just delete everything to do with pulseaudio there?  and what button do i push to make this reply red for you?
<kinja-sheep> jm: I like those names, zen.local, earth.local, jupiter.local, ark.local
<kinja-sheep> jm: Could be an intermittent problem. I'm trying to find out too.
<Real_Ubot> Why is Virtual Box freezing just after I have started and getting into Windows XP desktop? Why is Virtual Box so slow just after loading the Windows installation I have?
 * saica is quequotion. got disconnected again, and zombified again...
<saica> Is there any current bug report for Jaunty misconfiguring initramfs automatically?
<jm> purplefool, i think red must be a result of typing username, at the start of a comment you are appearing loud and red. if you want to remove a package just right click, blitz it and hit apply
<wgrant> saica: Have you tried Ubuntu 9.10?
<pk> please help me
<purplefool> jm, will do that now.  and about the red i meant so that you see i have replied to you...been a while since i was here^^
<saica> wgrant, yes I have. Karmic and I have danced our last dance. Too many bugs for me to put up with. Also, has the same problem (although i found a few work arounds).
<jm> kinja-sheep, thanks - if you find anything would deeply appreciate you drop me a line jandcmoore@ <the search engine> people.com
<andyl> is a intel core 2 quad core system with 8GB ram overkill for ubuntu for someone wishing to development in linux ?
<jm> see you all next year
<kinja-sheep> jm: I pinged a <machine>.local downstairs -- Something I haven't done for awhile. It worked. You have a mixed systems?
<saica> the closest thing i can find online to my issue is this page: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-initrd-bug.html
<clausismus_> hi
<jm> kinja-sheep, mixed systems?
<kinja-sheep> jm: Windows, Mac, all furs of *nixes.
<purplefool> jm, when deleting all the pulseaudio packages i got a warning i would also remove 'ubuntu desktop'...is that right?  should i?
<ShazbotMcNasty> no
<jm> purplefool, well that's the problem removing something so tied into ubuntu is not really a good idea
<clausismus_> i'd like to send the internet from wlan0 to eth0, im using karmic, how can i achieve this
<kinja-sheep> jm: All the machines are wired, right? Not wireless as they may get disconnected.
<jm> kinja-sheep: well i suppose so, linux, appletv, seagate blackarmor, nintendo wii, couple of itouch
<ShazbotMcNasty> clausismus_, wlan is wireless eth0 is wired
<ardchoille> purplefool: ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage and is safe to remove. You might want to reinstallit before doing an upgrades though
<purplefool> jm, then how can i get rid of my sound problems?  it only happens in a few games, but it is rightly annoying...
<jm> some wireless, some wired i can ping them all to the ip address
<ZykoticK9> purplefool, removing pulse is a poor idea -- BUT ubuntu-desktop is just a meta packages, removing it won't cause any harm
<kinja-sheep> jm: Make sure udp port 5353 is allowed for them + router.
<da65> I guess there are lots of gamers on here, anyone know is Assins creed will run on win7  sry offtopic but I am about to buy
<jm> purplefool, i'm not sure anyone has an answer - i think we've all been experiencing some form of sound problem (low volume, clicking , popping and no sound)
<clausismus_> sry, but i think you know what i mean
<ZykoticK9> purplefool, i had/have the same problem with some games and pulse -- and removing was a solution (not a good one, but a quasi-working one!)
<purplefool> ok, then since i am a noob in linux i should probably just leave it until i understand more...or is there a way to use alsa and pulse together?
<jm> how is that done?
<M1TE5H> I have script and I want to run that script when any one login in to system including root
<M1TE5H> how can I do
<kinja-sheep> jm: Which machine are you having difficulty identifying with?
<saica> purplefool: they work together by default.... pulseaudio will wrap around your alsa devices.
<jm> here is my netstat http://paste.ubuntu.com/347511/
<ZykoticK9> purplefool, something for you to "try" without removing pulse http://paste.ubuntu.com/347512/
<purplefool> ZykoticK9, thx for the link...will take a look at it!
 * saica wants to make a bug report but doesn't have enough information and can't get any more... what to do...
<jm> bingo - turns out just one on particular, others working ok - have renamed the device using lower case and it seems to work
<jm> weird maybe it was never working
<jm> deep thanks kinja - much credit coming your way
<kinja-sheep> jm: No problem. Is it working or is it not?
<jm> it is working now
<jm> in the settings for my blackarmor i renamed the device from Seastore to seastore and ping seastore.local now finds it
<M1TE5H> I have script and I want to run that script when any one login in to system including root
<kinja-sheep> jm: Ahh. I see. Might come in useful someday. Thanks for the head up. :)
<purplefool> ZykoticK9, ok, that worked a little bit.  the pops and static has been lessoned and it doesn't cut out so quickly...but is still hard to hear.
<wilhart> my windows change is very slow?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, any app for playback on the panel?
<ZykoticK9> purplefool, afraid other then removing pulse that's all i got -- best of luck.  FYI i never FULLY got (certain) games sound working on Karmic
<isolat3dsh33p> ZykoticK9: Karmic is awesome so far. Pulseaudio just reacts a bit slow. :/
<ZykoticK9> purplefool, and by "working" i mean "working properly" without pops/static/crappy sound
<purplefool> ZykoticK9, good to know i am not completely inept.  thx for your help!!
<ZykoticK9> isolat3dsh33p, actually I'm not a big fan of Karmic - has some nice features but I miss 9.04 :(
<purplefool> ZykoticK9, is strange though...with 9.04 it worked fine.  guess i should look at the differences between the two audio aspects...
<ZykoticK9> purplefool, ya i had no problem with game audio in 9.04 as well --- the differences are kernel related (not much you can really do I'm affraid)
<isolat3dsh33p> ZykoticK9: You mean the fast boot, no autho for mounting ntfs partitions?
<ZykoticK9> isolat3dsh33p, i love the fast boot (NTFS doesn't apply to me personally don't use it at all)
<isolat3dsh33p> ZykoticK9: Maybe 10.04 will be more awesome. :)
 * ardchoille can hardly wait for 11.04
<ZykoticK9> isolat3dsh33p, that's certainly what I'm hoping for -- i personally thing 9.10 is more-or-less a beta of 10.04...
<nono0> My wifi is not connecting, ubuntu says I don't have wifi when logged in. However when I put my wife off and start up ubuntu log in and then turn it on ubuntu detects the wife, how can I solve that?
<nono0> using 09.10
<isolat3dsh33p> ZykoticK9: Yeah me too. 9.10 was released with lotsa bugs. :(
<ZykoticK9> isolat3dsh33p, anyone who hangs out in this channel is WELL aware of that ;)
<purplefool> ZykoticK9, well i did find a solution that worked for the games but then i had no system sound which defeats the purpose of sound in the first place...
<isolat3dsh33p> ZykoticK9: Yeah, those busy days... LOL
<krismanto> hi
<isolat3dsh33p> !hi | krismanto
<ubottu> krismanto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<krismanto> i use ubuntu 9.10 and using ath5k driver for my wireles..if i want to make a hotspot which package should i use?
<krismanto> wireless *.and ath5k is stable enougt or not?
<isolat3dsh33p> krismanto: I'm using ath9k, and it works fine for me.
<petra> Good morning to all!
<petra> I have some problem with the OS ATI graphics cards drivers ...
<isolat3dsh33p> petra, what's the problem?
<krismanto> ath9k is for wireless N rite???
<petra> Using a Lenovo R60 Thinkpad, Hardy was very well and is still running to full content on the NB.
<petra> But by and by the distri is becoming of age.
<isolat3dsh33p> krismanto: I'm not sure. No idea actually
<krismanto> well i am not using any N version.i used G for my hotspot
<krismanto> isolat3dsh33p:okay thansk :D
<petra> And the new ATI proprietary drivers don't support the X1400 graphics card any more.
<Katie> trying to move my screen over and xvidtune is giving "Unable to query monitor info. any ideas?
<isolat3dsh33p> krismanto: my wireless is b/g/n if that matters. :)
<petra> But the newer OS drivers would not support 1600x1200 resolution on an external DVI screen.
<hjo1620> need some help regarding if windows USB drives will plug and play on ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<petra> ... at least I wasn't able to get it working in a stable manner.
<krismanto> isolat3dsh33p:yeah u are N version and it using ath9k..too bad i dont have n version on my wireless chipset :D
<isolat3dsh33p> krismanto: Yeah too bad :(
<pitt_goth_bull> hallo
<marda> hi,,
<petra> The respective resolution IS offered and may be chosen, but the DVI screen collapses frequently and depending on the load of the system (more = more often)
<salvo> http://excalibur.oltreirc.net/lista/?q=Drag+Me+to+Hell#
<kotis> when i change my resolution to 1680x1050, i have big "empty" black space in the left side and a bit smaller black space in the right side. so the picture doesn't look right.  what can i do to make it look better? i have viewsonic va2216w, ubuntu 9.10, nvidia 7300gs. nvidia-settings think that i have crt monitor.
<petra> Well, any ideas to this DVI adapter problem, anyone please?
<salvo> http://excalibur.oltreirc.net/lista/?q=Drag+Me+to+Hell#
<pompa_> hi everyone, I'm trying to mount my new ipod using ifuse, but I cannot find the device...
<sint> hey, my locales seems to be broken! i always get this error: http://pastebin.com/m5f5ca4c ... i set them with "export LANGUAGE=de.DE.UTF-8" and it works for the session, but if i logout and log back in, i have the same problem! anyone knows how to fix this?
<pompa_> I know it is connected because a lsusb gives me a Bus 001 Device 010: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc.
<salvo> xdcc send
<petra> Hmm, maybe I'll ask some time later ...
<Richard_Simmons> How do I select a specific device with alsamixer? It's using a sound card I don't want to use at all by default.
<salvo> http://excalibur.oltreirc.net/lista/?q=Drag+Me+to+Hell#
<ardchoille> salvo: Don't post that here anymore
<sleep1999> how good is windows drivers support in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Thank you bazhang
<Richard_Simmons> Ubuntu's audio controls (as of 9.10... it was there in 9.04)don't allow me to change settings I really need to in order to get decent sound quality.
<mallochigh> I need help with a live-cd initrd, i have a squashfs and a islinux in a virtualbox but can't mount root
<MasterOfDisaster> sleep1999: you can't use windows drivers with ubuntu (unless you're talking about ndiswrapper, but I doubt that).
<Richard_Simmons> sleep1999, enough for wireless. the Windows driver API for linux doesn't cover anything that isn't used for wireless cards(NDIS wrapper.)
<ZykoticK9> Richard_Simmons, do you have "multimedia system selector" in System / Preferences?  You might be able to set it there.  if not see http://paste.ubuntu.com/347512/
<sleep1999> ok
<reactor> guys how do I set NAT on some iface?
<Richard_Simmons> ZykoticK9 "multimedia system selector" isn't there. and I can set Pulseaudio to use the card I want which then forces everything to use it, so I get sound.. but Pulse removed the option to change PCM volume.. which on my card, if that's too high, audio sounds terrible. Pulse tends to keep it maxed at medium to high volumes.
<krismanto> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Richard_Simmons now sees the pastebin thing after the browser is done opening.
<ZykoticK9> Richard_Simmons, "multimedia system selector" - seems - to be able to select Alsa output card -- see my pastebin for adding it to your menu
<MasterOfDisaster> reactor: one uses iptables for that. static ip? look for SNAT. dynamic ip? look for MASQUERADE
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, static IP; btw SNAT = package?
<MasterOfDisaster> reactor: nope, package is iptables
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, I have iptables
<Richard_Simmons> ZykoticK9 the GUI still has the features removed I want, and alsamixer still uses the wrong card.
<ZykoticK9> Richard_Simmons, sorry i don't have any other suggestions...  best of luck
 * Richard_Simmons has been rather angered by Ubuntu 9.10 since "upgrading" to it because of audio.
<salvo> http://www.oceanirc.net/lista/?q=Drag+Me+to+Hell#
<ZykoticK9> Richard_Simmons, i "hear" you
<krismanto> !hostapd
<MasterOfDisaster> reactor: iptables -A POSTROUTING -o <interface> --to-source w.x.y.z -j SNAT
<Richard_Simmons> I really wish all the requests for the ability to downgrade had been listened to and implemented after 9.04, though 9.04 was great for me.
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, ok ty ;)
<Richard_Simmons> because then.. I wouldn't need to format.
<MasterOfDisaster> reactor: this will not be permanent
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, so should I add that to startup?
<Richard_Simmons> 9.10 has me pondering switching distros. :<
<MasterOfDisaster> reactor: I guess you make this stick with ufw, but I'm not using it.
<pompa_> I was wondering why "ifuse /media/iphone" gives back a "fuse: missing mountpoint" error, anyone can help?
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, ufw doesn't I think
<MarderIII> pompa: fuse tries to mount the iphone under a "mountpoint" that isn't there. check your ifuse config.
<Richard_Simmons> I -was- able to get around the "pulse audio sucks" issue with alsamixer because the card in this case didn't have a driver..or the driver was blacklisted. Funny how things getting support can be a problem.
<kinja-sheep> pompa_: Try "sudo mkdir /media/iphone"
<MasterOfDisaster> reactor: well you can always use a post up network interface script. man interfaces will help you with that.
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, ty
<CyberCr33p> does someone has problems with VNC and bohobo-activation-server ? When I start a VNC connection my Gnome session on my computer logouts
<pompa_> kinja-sheep: is empty...
<kinja-sheep> pompa_: Try your ifuse command.
<pompa_> kinja-sheep: I successfully mounted it with "mount /dev/hda -t fuse.ifuse /media/iphone", the problem now is that my system seemsto don't like it
<kinja-sheep> pompa_: Why is that?
<aolko> ahem...
<saica> alright, i've posted to the forums.... maybe i'll get lucky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8565071#post8565071
<pompa_> kinja-sheep: don't know
<matteo1990> hi all, i am playin
<saica> is there a way to initeractivly make an initramfs?
<aolko> hi
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<aolko> and btw
<saica> *interactively
<aolko> is there UBUNTU distro for TV STREAMING?
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with VLC and DVD playing on Ubuntu Karmic! Anyone have solved this problem?
<saica> lol i've typed "init" too many times today...
<saica> aolko: Mythbuntu?
<aolko> ehhh...no
<aolko> i mean with realtime editing e.t.c
<saica> aolko: do you mean a tv streaming client or server?
<aolko> server
<saica> ah-ha!.... sorry i have no idea...
<aolko> to stream video,apply effects...etc
<Richard_Simmons> I like Ubuntu 9.04, not 9.10. I suppose everything dumbed down in 9.10 is going to be dumbed down in 10.04 too...
<aolko> through internet
<wgrant> Richard_Simmons: "dumbed down"?
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with VLC and DVD playing on Ubuntu Karmic! Anyone have solved this problem?
 * saica needs an interactive initramfs creation program
<kinja-sheep> !anyone | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andyl> are nvidia video cards still the recommended cards for use on linux ?
<rsk> andyl, yes
<Richard_Simmons> wgrant the GUI doesn't seem to allow controlling all of the alsa settings, even when set to use alsa by default in "Multimedia Systems Selector" unless that needs me to log out for some reason.
<wgrant> rsk: Um, really?
<rsk> wgrant, yea?
<andyl> ok
<wgrant> rsk: Why?
<wgrant> rsk: That doesn't make sense.
<rsk> wgrant, nvidia have better drivers
<frogzoo> so are ati like, not recommended?
<wgrant> rsk: Not better than the open source ATI and Intel ones.
<rsk> wgrant, it's indeed very much better. the ati drivers are buggy and not even feature-complete
<guil> does anyone here use Ubuntu on a macbook?
<rsk> wgrant, the intel drivers for linux are very bad to the ones compared in windows
 * Richard_Simmons find the opensource ATI drivers to be somewhat buggy and slow compared to the closed source ones, which have different bugs
<wgrant> rsk: The Intel drivers these days are excellent.
<wgrant> rsk: The open source ATI ones too.
<rsk> wgrant, sure stabilitty-wise. but not pefromance-wise
<wgrant> Particularly in what will become 10.04.
<Merc> Merc
<saica> frogzoo: as an ati user, i'd have to say the hardware itself is not recommended. if you are unfortunate enough to have it, use fglrx. the open source drivers are catching up, but not worth your trouble yet.
<Richard_Simmons> Nvidia has Hardware acceleration for video on their newer cards
<rsk> wgrant, ati aren't featurecomplete and some cards are not even supported
<rsk> wgrant, dont argue otherwise
<wgrant> rsk: r600/r700 DRI is now present.
<wgrant> rsk: I run it fine with open source drivers on my laptop that is not six months old.
<aolko> so???
<frogzoo> saica: I've got an x850, but admittedly, I boot to doze for games
<Richard_Simmons> frogzoo that would have the opensource drivers.
<rsk> wgrant, yea you run it fine. but it's still not as good as nvidia driver
<jofo> Hello ! I have an Acer Aspire 7520 Laptop under Linux Ubuntu Karmic Koala. Here is its keyboard: http://colson.eu/Clavier_ACER_ASPIRE_7520.JPG I’d like to reassign the keys € and $ (those near the arrow keys) with xmodmap, but xev doesn’t detect them. Does someone know what I could try?
<saica> frogzoo, fglrx (the proprietary driver) runs pretty well, but there are a million other problems with getting your windows games to run in linux.
<wgrant> rsk: The short-term outlook for free ATI drivers is excellent. The same cannot be said for nvidia cards, and the proprietary drivers fail to even support RandR 1.2.
<insmod> <rsk>the nvidia and ntel proprietary drivers are better then win
<insmod> <rsk>the nvidia and intel proprietary drivers are better then win
<rsk> wgrant, randr 1.2 isn't as important as peformance and stability
<frogzoo> saica: yep
<rsk> at least for me
<Richard_Simmons> ATI's drivers have no hardware acceleration for video playback. (it has standard 2D gui and 3D acceleration, but those aren't what you accelerate 1080p video with)
<wgrant> rsk: My drivers are perfectly stable, and reasonably performant.
<BinaryMn_> fglrx is a pain in the ass to use. it disrupts hibernate/suspend tot he point where it isn't viable to use.
<rsk> i know what you think
<Richard_Simmons> Nvidia has video acceleration.
<BinaryMn_> the open source ati drivers work great, but don't support OpenGL 2.0 yet.
<rsk> im juyst trying to give a fair picture of the issue
<Richard_Simmons> It's back
<saica> BinaryMn_: "don't support OpenGL 2.0 yet" that's a pretty big deal to me. I'll give up suspend/hibernate to have proper opengl support.
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with VLC and DVD playing on Ubuntu Karmic! Anyone have solved this problem?
<rsk> the plauge?
<Slart> !dvd | matteo1990
<saica> matteo1990: describe your problem
<ubottu> matteo1990: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, does dvd playback work in mplayer?
<Richard_Simmons> rsk, salvo has been spamming and getting kicked repeatedly.
<delectate> ZykoticK9: disk?you need dvdcss
 * saica still has an unbootable system...
<SETKEH> does anyone know how to make compiz work in openbox im mainly worried about wobbly windows and deskcube
<ZykoticK9> delectate, ??? my dvd playback works fine -- do you mean to direct your question to matteo1990?
<rsk> SETKEH, i'm not even sure if it can run in openbox
<delectate> ZykoticK9: i'm new here,yes
<delectate> how to play mkv in mplayer?
<ZykoticK9> SETKEH, openbox is a windows manager, so is compiz = thus you can't have both, it's impossible
<rsk> SETKEH, yea it's not possible.
<rsk> delectate, mplayer file
<rsk> delectate, just as any other fille
<SETKEH> re to recourcve intensive and kindof defeat the purpose of installing openbox lol cuz you have to run emerald and i know emerald doesent work
<Richard_Simmons> mkv is just a container. mkv can contain any video filetype... You may need the restricted extras for it.
<Richard_Simmons> mkv is just a container. mkv can contain any video filetype... You may need the restricted extras for it. delectate*
<SETKEH> ok thanks guys
<delectate> Richard_Simmons: oh,i don't know  about it
<lianghongguang> .w lianghongguang
<fd_df> .h
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, no, it doesn't.
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, iptables says "unknown option --to-source" though I set correct ip ddress
<dj_> hey i installed linux dcc ++ now i run it connect nothing happens are there any help how to start dcc ++
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, assuming karmic just run "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" and you'll have DVD support
<matteo1990> saica, wheni try to open an original dvd with vlc it doesn't happen anything, if i try to run vlc on terminal i get this error  main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<SETKEH> ok another question i have a linkstation nas how would i conect to that to save data and veiw data ???
<pompa_>  I made a fresh install over a previous ubuntu one, Having the old home folder on a different partition I preserved all the datas, but I preserved also the old file association, and, for example, now my stupid stupid pc tries to open my media with vlc wich is not installed. How should I do?
<rsk> dj_, wel... linux dc++ clients are very bad. you're lucky if you can connect to a hub. try other clients
<reactor> MasterOfDisaster, and what should I add to --to-source - ip address of machine for what I wanna set NAT?
<dj_> rsk which clients to try
<dj_> rsk which clients to try to connect to hubs
<rsk> i used microdc
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, I have already installed css support, i get this error message "main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called"
<rsk> for few years ago
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, i can't help with VLC issues -- what does "mplayer dvd://1" give?
<SETKEH> rsk, how do i connect to my linstation nas with a window manager ?? because it has no ssh or command line
<rsk> SETKEH, no idea ask the linstation people?
<dj_> rsk sudo apt-get install microdc no such package
<rsk> when did i say it was in ubuntu?
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, that's the log, it doesn't play anything http://pastebin.com/d66554663
<warlord_> #magento-nl
<rsk> warlord_, go away
<SETKEH> rsk,  i only need to know how to do it in openbox lol linkstation people wont help with that
<rsk> SETKEH, then ask the openbox people. but im pretty sure they don't have a solution.
<rsk> SETKEH, probability of sucsess 0.2%
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, try both "mplayer -vo gl dvd://1" and "mplayer -vo x11 dvd://1" and see if either play
<justin_> what's going on
<SETKEH> rsk, ok is there a way of opening a smb share inside commandline i think it works using smb
<rsk> SETKEH, but you said you had no commandline?
<rsk> SETKEH, stop confusing me
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, none of them played.
<SETKEH> rsk,  it doesent support a command line so i cant ssh into it im asking if there is a way to connect to a smb share in linux command line
<rsk> SETKEH, yep you can
<SETKEH> rsk, how ??
<rsk> i don't have it in memory
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, well you certainly do have libdvdcss install -- try "mplayer -vo gl dvd://2"
<vega> funny this gnome usability thing, nautilus featuring "eject", "unmount" and "safely remove" when right-clicking on usb stick, so which one to choose..
 * SETKEH hits google thanks rsk 
<vega> and what normal user knows what "unmount" means?
<rsk> vega, the opposite of mount
<justin_> that's a good question
<Sahkolihaa> rsk: A new user to Linux won't understand that. :p
<rsk> then be it
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
 * saica still looking for a solution to broken initramfs in Jaunty...
<justin_> saica: initramfs?
<justin_> saica: while booting?
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, it suddendly opened and closed a window and seemed the dvd was running, here is the log http://pastebin.com/m51638750
<saica> justin_: yes. it doesn't seem to be loading any modules or drivers...
<SETKEH> rsk, the command is smbclient //hostname/sharename -U username just for future reference :D its working :D
<rsk> =)
<rsk> great
<SETKEH> rsk,  thank you mate :D
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, getting closer try "mplayer -vo x11 dvd://2"
<mattias_> Hi I got a problem with ubuntu. The problem is that my sound isn't working, I have already tried with editing the alsabase.config in the modprobe.d and the sound isn't working. My computer model is Hp pavillion dv5106.
<justin_> saica: the image is located at /initrd.img which I'm wondering if changingt that would help
<saica> mattias_ are you using Karmic?
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, nothing this time, no sound & no dvd run, here is the log http://pastebin.com/m1aee87c7
<rewati> hi
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<mattias_> What is Karmic?
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, do you have another DVD to try?
<JagsLive> hi guys.. is there any ubuntu channel for networking/wireless ? thanks
<daughain> Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic KoALA.
<rewati> i installed on my laptop which had xp on it previously and now i want to install xp in it says no hard disk i have sata hard disk but my ubuntu is working fine on it
<lstarnes> mattias_: ubuntu 9.10
<lstarnes> Threetimes: I don't think so
<mattias_> Yeahe I am using ubuntu 9.1
<saica> justin_: that's not the one loaded by grub. actually i don't know what that image does exactly... looks like a symlink to another one.. the initramfs that actually get loaded are in /boot/
<lstarnes> mattias_: 9.10, not 9.1
<lstarnes> Threetimes: you might be able to write an applet that can parse that xml file though
<mattias_> yes yes it is 9.10
<rewati> i installed on my laptop which had xp on it previously and now i want to install xp in it says no hard disk i have sata hard disk but my ubuntu is working fine on it can some body tell me how to install xp back as i think its sata driver problem
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, it bugs me too when people say 9.1 instead of 9.10
<dnivra> JagsLive: This is the ubuntu support channel and if you've any problems with networking or wireless please ask here. Else check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat for complete list
<freewillie> Hello
<daughain> rewati; You cant install XP over ubuntu., you need to reformat and install XP, then install ubuntu under the XP.
<saica> mattias_ create a file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-fixes.rules with the line SUBSYSTEM="sound", SYMLINK+="snd/%k"
<freewillie> I ve a little problem with ssh and X11, I get the message error in locking .Xauthority
<JagsLive> hi dnivra: i'm having wireless connection isuues after a router reset in jaunty AND karmic
<disappearedng> Hey how do I check the consistency of my harddisk? I was thnking of using fdisk or something better if there is a tool in ubuntu for this
<lstarnes> freewillie: what command are you using?
<dnivra> JagsLive: Best state your problem properly so that someone can help you out:)
<freewillie> startx
<JagsLive> be4 router reset wireless was workig fine with jaunty / karmic thru Linksys USB54GC
<lstarnes> freewillie: I mean for the ssh forwarding
<AntonyS> disappearedng, fsck is for checking (linux) file systems
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, with mplayer still not work, instead with vlc and totem now is working
<freewillie> lstarnes: ssh -X username@ipadres
<AntonyS> is that what you mean?
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<lstarnes> freewillie: try ssh -X -Y
<JagsLive> ok after router reset, Linksys adapter does detects my network and after entering password it tries to connect and in 2/3 min ask for password again
<freewillie> ok
<Threetimes> lstarnes: I dont think I should write it myself...
<Andy1978> freewillie: what does 'echo $DISPLAY' show?
<JagsLive> security is WPA2 Channel: 11
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, the dvd is readed under Cdrom0.. maybe it can help
<freewillie> Andy1978: localhost:10.0
<isolat3dsh33p> Bash question: If i want to create a symbolic link to a normal file (avi, txt, mp3), should I apply the -s option for ln? eg: « ln -s /dir1/file /dir2/file »
<freewillie> lstarnes: I just get the same error
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: yes
<Andy1978> freewillie: did you install xauth?
<freewillie> I have a standard ubuntu install.
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: ok thanks. What's the different between hard and soft link btw?
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, if it works with VLC isn't that what you wanted?
<saica> isolat3dsh33p: that looks right...
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: a hard link points directly to the data
<saica> ln -s from/file to/file
<matteo1990> ZykoticK9, yea, but i can't see only some DVD :D And the strange thing is that under Debian on the same machine all worked fine...
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: a symbolic link points to the file that contains that data
<Andy1978> freewillie: you have to install xauth on the host you are trying to forward X11
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, sorry man, i don't know what to suggest for ya.  best of luck.
<Andy1978> freewillie: 'sudo apt-get install xauth' on the computer you are ssh'ing to
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: it's kinda confused me. But I think I get it. Btw, saica, thanks :)
<freewillie> Andy1978: It said it is already installed
<Andy1978> I assume on both "sides"?
<Andy1978> freewillie: I joined the room after you posted your error message
<freewillie> Andy1978: Yes
<Andy1978> freewillie: does 'xclock' work via X11 forwarding?
<freewillie> Andy1978: nope, i will give you the message in a sec
<freewillie> Andy1978: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/download/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<freewillie> Andy1978: after ive changed some permisions
<JagsLive> hi guys anyone for networking/wireless issues ? thanks
<lstarnes> JagsLive: just explain your issue
<m0ar> JagsLive: Ask away, don't ask to ask
<freewillie> Andy1978: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<freewillie> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<JagsLive> ok after router reset, Linksys adapter does detects my network and after entering password it tries to connect and in 2/3 min ask for password again
<JagsLive> security is WPA2 Channel: 11
<freewillie> Andy1978: This is what i get when i start xclock
<Andy1978> freewillie: what does 'cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config |grep X11' on the host say?
<modumass> wooop
<justin_> there're many directories with the name xyz.d, so what does the last letter 'd' stand for?
<modumass> hey all
<lstarnes> justin_: directory
<modumass> um, did a fresh install of 9.10, i erased my boot partician.
<justin_> lstarnes: that simple?
<lstarnes> justin_: yes.
<m0ar> modumass: It's easier to follow if you say everything in one message :)
<freewillie> Andy1978: X11Forward no
<Threetimes> lstarnes: I dont think I should write it myself...
<Threetimes> lstarnes: I dont think I should write it myself...
<freewillie> Andy1978: ForwardX11Trusted yes
<Threetimes> Hi, is there a way to display the contents of a XML file like http://top2009.radio2.nl/data/dallet/onair.xml in my GNOME panel? I want to see what song is playing...
<FloodBot1> Threetimes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modumass> did a fresh install, how do i mount my ntfs nas?
<lstarnes> Threetimes: there isn't a way to do that, sorry
<modumass> :)
<m0ar> Threetimes: Nop
<Threetimes> There must be someone who wrote an applet like this?!
<m0ar> modumass: Doesn't it get automatically mounted?
<Andy1978> freewillie: I would try to set X11Forward=yes, restart sshd, and connect with "ssh -X"
<lstarnes> Threetimes: I have never heard of such an applet
<m0ar> Threetimes: No, since it's pretty unusual
<lstarnes> Threetimes: but that does mean that you can be the first to write one
<SETKEH> i cant mouns my network share using sudo mount -tsmbfs //ls-lgl1ef/share /mnt/ls-lgl1ef also installed nfs-common and i still cannot mount my network share any ideas ???
<freewillie> Andy1978: In wich file?
<Threetimes> Is there an gnome-applet-writing-for-dummies?
<m0ar> Threetimes: Learn a language
<Threetimes> What's the best language to do this? I already know PHP (for web pages), but I dont think php and gnome combine really well
<Andy1978> freewillie: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<lstarnes> Threetimes: C
<lstarnes> Threetimes: or C++, python, perl, or ruby
<Threetimes> OK, where do I start?
<rsk> documentation on gnome.org
<Andy1978> freewillie: you know that -X is for X11Forwarding and -Y for TrustedX11
<daughain> Damn it takes almost as long to reinstall as it does to log onto this server.
<freewillie> Andy1978: But in the file is no ForwardX11
<freewillie> Andy1978: Can I add it?
<SETKEH> i cant mount my network share using sudo mount -tsmbfs //ls-lgl1ef/share /mnt/ls-lgl1ef also installed nfs-common and i still cannot mount my network share any ideas ???
<lstarnes> freewillie: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config (not just /etc/ssh/ssh_config)
<lstarnes> SETKEH: what about samba?
<Andy1978> freewillie: you said:"(12:34:31) freewillie: Andy1978: X11Forward no"
<llutz> freewillie: /etc/ssh/sshd_config "X11Forwarding yes"
<Andy1978> lstarnes: he did a grep on this file 1min ago... Sorry for my typo
<freewillie> Andy1978: Yes but there is only an entry named X11Forwarding and that is already yes
<Circs> Hi, I'm trying to get boodler working but when I try to build the python setup.py bit I get this: http://pastebin.com/m2274d9d7
<freewillie> llutz: That is already yes
<SETKEH> lstarnes, i can connect and veiw the file using samba but there is no way of coupyin and using the files lol that why i wanna mount it
<freewillie> lstarnes: I did
<Circs> I am severely sleep depped and cannot sleep without white noise, please help
<Andy1978> freewillie: hm, you said some minutes ago it would be "no"
<burg> hello. i use ubuntu 9.10. every time i try to make a data dvd, i get an error and it ruins the dvd. have any idea what might be the problem? maybe a bug? i tried with brasero and with gnomebaker too. the dvd writer is ok, it works fine on windows
<geno> witma
<geno> witam*
<freewillie> Andy1978: Oh i get it, i think i diddnt restart ssh
<geno> jest tu kto?
<isolat3dsh33p> Another bash question: I want to create an array contains file names in a directory. This is my script http://pastebin.com/f2b6ac31f but the script splits every file names that has space in it. How exacly i do it?
<Andy1978> freewillie: you are on the host side? I call "host" the computer, which should run your X11 apps and forward the output to your client (with mointor and kyboard)
<m0ar> My fans are always on 100% in my laptop, even if it's cold. How can I make ubuntu fan-intelligent?
<freewillie> Andy1978: Ok
<Andy1978> m0ar: do you have lm-sensors? what does 'sensrs' say?
<freewillie> Andy1978: Yes
<Andy1978> m0ar: sorry: "sensors"
<freewillie> This is what i get as i start x: download@download-server:~$ startx
<freewillie> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/download/.Xauthority
<freewillie> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/download/.Xauthority
<freewillie> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/download/.Xauthority
<freewillie> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/download/.Xauthority
<FloodBot1> freewillie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ks> server irc.blitzforum.de
<SETKEH> i cant mouns my network share using sudo mount -tsmbfs //ls-lgl1ef/share /mnt/ls-lgl1ef also installed nfs-common and i still cannot mount my network share any ideas ???
<m0ar> Andy1978: sec
<pranav_> how to view help of "read" in man 2 ?
<Andy1978> m0ar: I usually use the package "lm-sensors", then run 'pwmcofig' an identify the fans, and temperature sensors
<Slart> pranav_: man 2 read  ... man man for more info
<freewillie> Andy1978: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347548/
<geno> Hello, I have problem... I can't open .rar file in my ubuntu... maby somebody can help me?
<Slart> !rar | geno
<ubottu> geno: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<modumass> m0ar, sorry was away. no it seems not, in the past i had mount points on my desktop
<m0ar> Andy1978: Okay. sensors gives the output acpitz-viritual-0, 53 degrees per core
<freewillie> geno: install unrar
<geno> thanks:)
<geno> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Andy1978> freewillie: I want to double ask: do you use 'ssh -X' (big letter X)?
<freewillie> Andy1978: Yes and -Y
<yongtack> 한국사람 있나요?
<Andy1978> m0ar: you can set the fan speed via pwm or let "fancontrol" do it
<m0ar> yongtack: Wtf.
<Andy1978> freewillie: Both at a time?
<yongtack> 방가방가
<PFA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364066 can someone help me with this, please?
<freewillie> Andy1978: Yes
<m0ar> Andy1978: Well, pwmconfig gives me an error; No sensors found!
<m0ar> yongtack: No, we don't understand chinese
<yongtack> hi everyone
<freewillie> yongtack: Hi
<Andy1978> m0ar: 'sudo sensors-detect' ?
<yongtack> ^^
<m0ar> Andy1978: Is that safe? Kind of a warning :D
<pranav_> Slart, It says man 2 is for kernel calls, but even I do "man 2 read" or "man 2 read()" or sth like that, it does'nt work
<m0ar> Andy1978: I mean, I dont udnerstand the questions
<Andy1978> freewillie: I would slow down now :-), reboot the host(to make sure all changes are aktive), then try with 'ssh -X"
<Slart> pranav_: have you installed the dev manpages
<yongtack> 한국사람 많은 서버는 어디죠?
<sda> HI ALL!
<Andy1978> m0ar: I never had problems but it COULD freeze your computer. So I would save my current work, and try it
<SETKEH> i cant mouns my network share using sudo mount -tsmbfs //ls-lgl1ef/share /mnt/ls-lgl1ef also installed nfs-common and i still cannot mount my network share any ideas ???
<sda> I have a question: How can I power off an USB port?
<pranav_> Slart, It seems already there
<freewillie> Andy1978: Ok
<freewillie> sda: hi
<oCean__> !ko | yongtack
<ubottu> yongtack: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<sda> <freewillie> Hi
<yongtack> USB power off?
<sda> yes
<sda> don't give energy to a USB port
<Slart> pranav_: try "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev"
<yongtack> 채널에 추가하면 되나요?
<lstarnes> !ko | yongtack
<ubottu> yongtack: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<freewillie> Andy1978: I get when i log in this: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/download/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<whochismo> Hi
<geno> well, I install unrar and unrar-free... When I oper rar files, in unrar folders i don`t have any file
<whochismo> does anyone know how to perform a fsck at the next reboot in ubuntu jaunty (fs: ext4?)
<modumass> !nas
<freewillie> geno: And if you try on the commandline?
<liciu> ciao
<liciu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> whochismo: « sudo touch /forcefsck »
<SETKEH> geno,  just extract the archives in the command line
<whochismo> erUSUL: I already tried that, no success
<geno> freewillie: can u tell me how?
<devD_> ! fsck | whochismo
<ubottu> whochismo: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<erUSUL> whochismo: then you should mention that in your question...
<whochismo> sorry
<yongtack> 채널 추가는 어떻게 하죠?
<erUSUL> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<freewillie> geno: Ive to check
<JinoFixx> hi all
<Andy1978> freewillie: ask googel, it seams to be a common problem. I never had this problem
<JinoFixx> i've a weird problem
<oCean__> devD_: whochismo I think the -F option for shutdown commando no longer works
<freewillie> Andy1978: Ok
<whochismo> anyway, i cannot do the fsck while running ubuntu, because the file system is in use, and I tried the sudo touch /forcefsck and shutdown -F and none of them works
<Appetite> is there a spanish ubuntu channel?
<JinoFixx> [root@httpd1 jybsd]# rm a6532ed5df3ffbf0b9d47ef39d3b89e8
<JinoFixx> rm: impossibile fare lstat di `a6532ed5df3ffbf0b9d47ef39d3b89e8': No such file or directory
<geno> freewillie: thanks
<freewillie> Andy1978: Do you know how to change persmissions?
<whochismo> Appetite: #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> whochismo: from a livecd ?
<oCean__> join #ubuntu-es Appetite
<iceroot> !spain | Appetite
<Appetite> thanks.
<freewillie> geno: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-open-a-rar-file-in-linux
<whochismo> erUSUL: this is what i was gonna try next
<JinoFixx> but if i try to write in it it tells me that cant
<whochismo> anyway
<whochismo> I'll try it
<whochismo> thanks and brb!
<sda> I have a question: How can I don't power an USB port?
<JinoFixx> i think my filesystem is corrupted
<Andy1978> freewillie: sure 'man chmod', 'man chown'
<freewillie> Andy1978: Thanks
<brynjarh> I'm trying out Ubuntu One, can't sync my tomboy notes, I subscribed, selected Service: Tomboy Web and saved, now the notes in the cloud are identical to the notes on my computer, but when I make changes on the computer and select Synchronize Notes I get: "Failed to synchronize... Could not synchronize notes. Check the details below and try again" and below I get two Uploaded changes to server but no changes seam to have been made on the server.
<sphenxes> How can I delete headers older than 10 days in pan newsreader? I have configured during installation to delete older articles (30 days). how can i change it to 10 days?
<sda> I must poweroff an device on an USB port. How to?
<JinoFixx> ...
<Barakuda> Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to ban certain IP adresses in Ubuntu?
<yongtack_> when you programing C, what is favorite tool?
<llutz> Barakuda: ban from what?
<Barakuda> Code Blocks
<Barakuda> ban from reaching my computer
<Barakuda> I'm being under DDoS attack
<llutz> Barakuda: iptables
<lstarnes> Barakuda: you could use iptables to drop all packages coming from a certain IP
<Barakuda> So, I was thinking if there was a way to tell computer to not accept anything from certain ips
<lstarnes> Barakuda: however, you should get your upstream router or ISP to help with that too
<Barakuda> lstarnes: Thanks, but how? I'm new to Ubuntu.
<yongtack_> how to whisper?
<JinoFixx> i've a directory with more than 1Billion files
<llutz> Barakuda: something like: iptables -I INPUT -s 2.4.6.8 -j DROP
<Barakuda> Thanks!
<lstarnes> Barakuda: you probably want -A instead of -I
<yongtack_> 1
<_raven_> hello - i am trying to join two flv files with FFMPEG but the second part only appears for a few seconds and then is out - what can i do?
<Barakuda> yongtack_: Use Code::Blocks, but also remember to download build-essential in synaptic or else you will get your build terminated by status 127.
<isolat3dsh33p> Bash question: How to pass ls output to an array and avoid file names that have space in it to be split?
 * saica is about ten minutes from ANOTHER format and complete reinstall...
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: what method are you currently using?
<yongtack_> what is codeblock?
<sda> anybody can help me with my usb problem?
<lstarnes> yongtack_: code::blocks is an IDE
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: « array=`ls /dir_name` » <-- this
<Barakuda> but you need to have a compiler
<yongtack_> ah ha
<yongtack_> ah ha
<Barakuda> yongtack_ installed on your computer aswell
<Barakuda> yongtack_: go to synaptic and download build-essential first
<yongtack_> ah ha that like eclipse
<Psinetic> ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. I'm trying to find where firefox downloaded the video i'm streaming from a site so that i can save it from temporary so i can watch it standalone later, any help here?
<Barakuda> yongtack_: then go to add/remove and download Code::Blocks IDE.
<yongtack_> ok thanks
<saica> there has to be a bettwer way... does anyone know how initramfs works? is there some way i can inspect what modules it's going to load and make sure it loads everything and in the right order?
<uros> hi all. internal microphone not working on asus eee 1101ha. anyone with any ideas?
<legend2440> _raven_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956769
<saica> before i have to start over again.... for the nth time this week... and the n*100th time this month...
<Mr_a> How to enable root login in Ubuntu 9.10
<lstarnes> !root | Mr_a
<ubottu> Mr_a: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mr_a> How to enable root login in Ubuntu 9.10?
<lstarnes> Mr_a: you don't need to enable it and you should not enable it
<Mr_a> I Want to enable it
<lstarnes> Mr_a: you can run things like in a root login by using sudo -i, but be very careful
<insmod> <Mr_a>just sudo -s then passwd
<erUSUL> !root | Mr_a
<ubottu> Mr_a: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lstarnes> Mr_a: setting a root password in ubuntu isn't supported
<insmod> <Mr_a>then root has pass for login or su
<_raven_> legend2440, ok tnx this seems to work
<Psinetic> anyone got any clues about my question above?
<legend2440> _raven_: your welcome
<lstarnes> insmod: please do not tell people to do strongly unrecommended things like that
<erUSUL> Psinetic: somewhere under /tmp/ ?
<insmod> <lstarnes>?
<Humming-Bird> just updated Ubunut from 14 to 16. But when I reboot the 14 version is still at the boot screen?
<lstarnes> insmod: setting a root password is unrecommended and unsupported
<erUSUL> Humming-Bird: kernels? remove the ones you do not use
<Humming-Bird> erUSUL: How do I do that :P?
<insmod> <lstarnes> shut up
<erUSUL> Humming-Bird: with synaptic for example ?
<lstarnes> insmod: don't be rude to me.
<bazhang> insmod, that is not acceptable here. desist immediately
<Psinetic> ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. I'm trying to find where firefox downloaded the video i'm streaming from a site so that i can save it from temporary so i can watch it standalone later, any help here?
<salvo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<uros> btw - does anyone use a launcher like kde's katapult? what is the best gnome alternative - gnome do?
<llutz> Psinetic: [13:12:17] <erUSUL> Psinetic: somewhere under /tmp/
<salvo_> !list
<sda> i try echo 0 > /sys/.... but not work
<sda> I must poweroff my webcam
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: try using find instead of ls
<Psinetic> ok thanks
<salvo_> !list
<bazhang> salvo_, stop that
<salvo_> ciaooooo
<salvo_> !list
<erUSUL> Psinetic: use find and search for big files
<oCean__> sda, must be something like echo suspend >/sys/bus/usb/devices/???/power/level
<bazhang> salvo_, /join #ubuntu-it
<sda> yes, now i try suspend
<oCean__> sda: first you have to figure out the correct bus/device numbers
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: how to list folders with find?
<zetheroo> I am trying to install udev-extras in Hardy but its not in the repos
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: find
<sda> i do lsusb -v
<geno> freewillie: prv
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: find folder/ -type d -print
<salvo_> !list
<lstarnes> salvo_: stop
<freewillie> geno: what do you mean?
<sda> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 WebCam
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes, erUSUL : thanks, I'll try it.
<GenoPM> freewillie: private massage
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: quote it: for i in "${array[@]}"; do
<brynjarh> I'm having trouble syncing my tomboy notes with ubuntu one, I'm suppose to select Tools>Synchronize Notes to do that right?
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: works with ls too
<sda> @oCean_  echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-0\:1.0/power it says it's a directory!
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: it didn' work. :/
<legend2440> brynjarh: try channel #ubuntuone
<oCean__> sda: ok I think that would be /sys/devices/1-2/power/level
<Piratero> Hello everyone.
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: here it does
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: how's your ls?
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: ls -1
<Piratero> I just formatted a new HDD using: mkfs.ext4 and what amazes me is that it's already consuming ~170Mb!
<Piratero> Is there a way to optimize for size?
<Piratero> Or is EXT4 Just not the FS for this?
<lstarnes> Piratero: how big is the partition?
<sda> no 1-2 after devices
<Piratero> ~37.0Gb.
<lstarnes> Piratero: it needs space for the superblock, file metadata, and journal
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: not working. The folder is in a ntfs drive, does that affect?
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: shouldn't
<Dr_Willis> Piratero:  5% is reseved for use by the system also. Tuneable with  the tune2fs command
<Piratero> lstarnes: What's weird is that I tried transferring ~19Gb from another partition (EXT4) to this newly made partition (another HDD), and it filled up the HDD!
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: is this correct? « array=(`ls -l /media/Downloads/Video/Movies`) »
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: no
<isolat3dsh33p> llutz: what's wrong there?
<Piratero> Dr_Willis:  Ah.
<llutz> isolat3dsh33p: http://pastebin.com/m551a5b92
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: I think $() is preferred over ``
<zetheroo> if udev-extras is not in Hardy where do I get it from?
<Piratero> I actually set the block size to be 1024. This reduced things greatly.
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  ive seen quite a few tutorial/bash sites that tell you how to  parse/glob file names without using the ls command output.
<fanti> hello! my screen flickers when running a video and desktop effects are enabled! i'm using latest fglrx driver and ubuntu 9.10.  any ideas?
<sda> @oCean_ : /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/power
<SETKEH> zetheroo, have you tried sudo apt-get install -y udev-extras
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: no will try
<sda> @oCean_ in this folder there is "active_duration  autosuspend  connected_duration  level  wakeup"
<SETKEH> zetheroo, np :D
<oCean__> sda: make sure you have the correct directory
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  check out --->   http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs    Why you shouldn't parse the output of ls(1)
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes, llutz, Dr_Willis : Got it. Thanks guys :)
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH:  E: Couldn't find package udev-extras
<oCean__> sda: do "cat idVendor" and "cat idProduct" that should match the lsusb output
<SETKEH> zetheroo, hmm one sec plz mate
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: no worries ... cheers
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the link. :)
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  yea. it really shows the best way to do some of the things people truy to force ls to do.
<SETKEH> zetheroo, sudo apt-get install udev-extras worked for me try copy and pasting that into you terminal
<axz> Hi there, whats altanative crypt beside truecrypt?
<sda> oCean: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 WebCam; cat idProduct 0001; cat 1d6b.
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: are you usin Hardy?
<mallochigh> is there a command to make initrd load busybox?
<erUSUL> axz: ecryptfs ? encfs; loop-aes; dm-crypt; luks ?
<mallochigh> Trying to do a live cd and its just not working out...
<AntonyS> anyone know how to hide the empathy systray icon?
<oCean_> sda: the idProduct and idVendor do not match the "ID" field in lsusb output
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  i dont remember the names lol i know im using 9.04 lol
<axz> erUSUL, whats safe?
<AntonyS> (I have indiactor-applet-session)
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: oh ok .. Hardy is 8.04  ... the long term support release
<erUSUL> axz: dunno; i'm not security expert ;)
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  its lts time is up i think try upgrading you system by going to "system -> administration -> update manager and upgrade to 9.04 you wont loose any data doing it that way
<SETKEH> zetheroo, the only issue i know doing it that way is if you upgrade you may have to reinstall your graphics driver if your using one i did
<sda> I'm searching
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  from memory 9.04 is the latest lts
<i_is_broke> zetheroo, 10.4 lts will be out in april, 9.04 is not an lts.
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: uhm ... 10.04 is the next LTS after 8.04
<zetheroo> ﻿i_is_broke: yeah ... thanks ... I thought as much
<alexT> Hello :-)
<sda> find IT!
<i_is_broke> hi
<kraut> moin
<oCean_> sda: you did?
<sda> oCean_ sda@f3jp:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8
<zetheroo> I am really in need of that package
<sda> the cat confirm
<oCean_> sda: i was in progress of sending you a command to find it
<Humming-Bird> damm -.- now I have messed it up even more xD Can't login in anymore -.-
<oCean_> sda: ok, then the echo suspend in the level file should work
<SETKEH> zetheroo, hmm i though we was only up to 9.10 lol any way i would update to the latest release of ubuntu before 9.10 because there is allot of issues with 9.10 im running 9.04 fine and udev-extras works fine
<bboett> hello! maybe someone here knows how to upgrade an archos10 with a 8.04 netbook-remix?
<sda> oCean_: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/power$ sudo echo suspend > level bash: level: Permission denied
<oCean_> sda, yeah you should use "sudo"
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: the latest release is 9.04 ... there has not been an LTS released since 8.04
<sda> there is!
<hasibullah> Asalam u Alaikom dears
<nickkontos> hello, i would like to install ffmpeg with every encoder/decoder there is!
<bboett> or knows where more recent repositories of netbook-remix are...
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  the latest relese is 9.10
<hasibullah> I want to install virtual clone drive how to install that
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: sorry 9.10
<nickkontos> I can't find any thread...
<sda> oCean_ There is the sudo echo suspend > level
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: 10.04 is the next release and is also the next LTS release
<petsounds> hasibullah, something like alcohol 120% ?
<sda> oCean_ : on "cat level" there is on
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  if you update your issue will be solved and hopefully 10.04 fives the issues with 9.10 lol
<hasibullah> petsouns:Sorry how to install that
<hasibullah> petsounds:Sorry how to install that
<SETKEH> does any one know if i need a tv card to run myth tv ???
<rob_p> SETKEH: You don't need one but it
<rob_p> SETKEH: ...it's nice to have.
<oCean_> sda: the sudo command and a io redirect can conflict. You should use "echo suspend | sudo tee level" - then check with "cat level"
<petsounds> hasibullah, why you need to clone your drive?
<SETKEH> rob_p, ty :D
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: I have been very happy with 9.10 on all my other systems ... myth tv will work without a TV card but you won't get any TV :)
<rob_p> SETKEH: welcome
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  ty for that :D do you run wireless on 9.10 ??
<rob_p> SETKEH: I recommend the PCHDTV linux card for MythTV.
<sda> oCean_ : right; i make sudo su; then echo suspend > level
<sda> oCean_: but the led still on!
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: yes ... on all my machines .. desktops, laptops and netbooks
<hasibullah> because  i dont have a cd room to place the cd and use the cd i have the ISO file i can easily work with it in windows but i can't find it in ubuntu
<SETKEH> rob_p,  ty i will check it out im only running a lappy so tv card really isent a handy thing for me lol
<Joe__> is there a wine support room?
<oCean_> sda: that should work too, hmm.. but it did not work?
<SETKEH> zetheroo, i had very big issues with my wireless going very slow and being almost unusable on my machines lol
<oCean_> Joe__: #winehq
<Joe__> thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: that sucks ... on more than one machine?
<_raven_> legend2440, ok ... does not work as i see now....
<_raven_> legend2440, mencoder gives me "[flv @ 0x87211e8]Unsupported video codec (7)" for the flv files and "[mpeg @ 0x87211e8]packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it" for the mp4 file.....
<sda> oCean_: if i make cat level the result is suspend but the led still on on my webcam
<isolat3dsh33p> Bash question again: How to strict find to list only files/folders in a certain directory? e.g. In dir contains dir_1 and file_1 and in dir_1 contains file_2, but I don't want file_2 to be listed. find should only outpu dir_1 and file_1. How do I do this?
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  yes i have 5 laptops in the house an they all did the same thing lol but the server version runs sweet on my dell draw
<petsounds> hasibullah, so you try to mount ISO? if you prefer GUI try Gmount-iso
<oCean_> sda: that is weird. But it could be (not sure about this) that the usb master should be turned off, not the slave. However I really don't know about that
<oCean_> oCean_: there is this cam check/control utility in the repos, I forgot what its name is...
<oCean_> sda: ^^
<z0b3l> need help about cairo-dock
<legend2440> _raven_: not sure what that means to be honest. but you could try in terminal   cat file1.flv file2.flv > output.flv   to see if that works.  can you play the flv files?
<hippo1> hey how can i find out, which filesystem im using? (like fat32 ..)
<jofo> Hello ! I have an Acer Aspire 7520 Laptop under Linux Ubuntu Karmic Koala. Here is its keyboard: http://colson.eu/Clavier_ACER_ASPIRE_7520.JPG I’d like to rebind a few keys, especialy the keys € and $ (those near the arrow keys), with xmodmap, but xev doesn’t detect them. Does someone know what I could try?
<Dr_Willis> hippo1:  check sudo fdisk -l, for all drives/filesystems
<sda> oCean_ : if I make an lsusb now there isn't the webcam
<sda> but the led still on
<Dr_Willis> hippo1:  or run 'gparted'
<jofo> Is there a special Acer driver I should install?
<_raven_> legend2440, no cat only joins the first seconds of the second file but then the video is out
<oCean_> sda: aha. The led might be controlled in another way? Why can't i think of this cam control app? :s
<legend2440> _raven_: what player are you using to watch the flv?
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: very odd .. what kind of hardware are you dealing with?
<daughain> OK, whats the command to edit the smb.conf?
<_raven_> legend2440, several, ffplay, vlc, gstreamer
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  its a text file  'sudo texteditoryoulike /path/to/file'
<Andy80> hi all
<_raven_> legend2440, ok now i see that it only copies the first video - nothing of the second one is joined
<sda> oCean_ :mmmm: i find how turn off the bluetooth usb controller. i make echo 0 > /sys/device/platform/asus_laptop/bluetooth; and now the led is off and the trayicon is disappear
<daughain> Dr_Willis, That doesnt help me much, as I am comparatively new to linux, and have no lcue what the paths are. Or what text editors are on this machine.
<_raven_> legend2440, an this happens with flv and mp4 files
<legend2440> _raven_: do you have  ubuntu-restricted-extras  installed? that package adds codecs for decoding. you may need that
<_raven_> legend2440, yes i have
<TruthLiker> hi
<TruthLiker> Any of you using gnome-voice-control ?
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  time to learn some linux basics..  I guess..  /etc/samba/ is teh path .  then  pick any text editor you like. nano, vi, geany, gedit. and so on.
<TruthLiker> Mine gets stuck on calibration.
<TruthLiker> My mic is working with Audacity etc...
<BinaryMan> I would encourage vi over anything else.
<Andy80> I've a very weird problem with karmic... just installed on my desktop PC, using the alternate cd (I had to configure RAID1 for my 2320Gb disks to use them for my /home). I've the / in another disk where I had two partitions: first one WAS ntfs and the second one is ext3. Now... that fu**** installer has flagged the NTFS partition as part of the RAID, corrupting ALL DATA and making it unable to mount/read for me. WTF happened?!?! :(
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  i only know the specs of one of them off hand lol its a compaq presario v600AU notebook with a nvidia geforce 6500 graphics card and a broad com wifi card with a second wifi interface wich is a belkin gplus mimo usb netwok adapter lol
<daughain> Dr_Willis,  Thats what I am working on. =) Just need to get a stable install, it seems.
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  about every release ive tried of ubuntu was stable by my standards.
<mmaksimov_> Andy80: you may have misspecified the drive when creating raid volume :(
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  of course once ya learn the basics/core of linux - most all disrtos are about the same. :)
<daughain> Dr_Willis, Its partialy a hardware issue as well in this case.
<teolicy> Hi. Can someone recommend an ebook (txt, html) reader application for Ubuntu?
<daughain> Dr_Willis,  Sounds like all OS'. =)
<orion76> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  they are oll compaq machines though
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  nah.. windows likes to change things for weird reasons.. vi is still vi on linux. :)
<Andy80> mmaksimov_: no... when it asked me to select which drives include into raid, I selected only the two 320Gb disk, I'm pretty sure about this :(
<orion76> !desktop-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> been using vi as an editor now for 10+ years.. :)
<oCean_> sda: ok, have to run out for a bit.
<legend2440> _raven_: well you could try avidemux  read post #2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956769
<sda> oCean_:  ok for now isn't bad, but i have other to do! really really thanks! See you soon!
<oCean_> sda: ok! bye
<johann> bonjour a tous
<sda> oCean_ : good day!
<lmxl> hi
<daughain> Dr_Willis,  Well, give me more thsn 1 month on linux. =)
<Andy80> mmaksimov_: is there any info I can give you so you can understand if that partition is still recoverable or not?
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: so older machines?
<Barakuda> Hello, I was wondering if there was a way of using terminal in C/C++ programs?
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  1 month and you dont know what text editors are there? :)  You been playing with the CUBE too muich. :)
<Andy80> mmaksimov_: trying to mount it I get this: andrea@centurion:/mnt/windows$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows/
<Andy80> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<mmaksimov_> Andy80: if you missed some valuable data, restore it from a backup copy. If you don't have a copy, the data were not valuable :( It took me two HDD crashes to learn this :(
<Barakuda> like system("sudo apt-get install build-essential"); // for example?
<daughain> Dr_Willis,  At east I know what edits I need to make.
<_raven_> legend2440, yes but that is what i did not want because joining 200 files in a graphical takes a bit time....
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  this machine is the one i just gave you the specs too its the oldest machine in the house about 3 years the otheres arent much older than 12 months thats why i dont know the specs that well lol
<lmxl> how i cant work with wine
<lmxl> ?
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  thats sort of like running befor you can walk. :)   'crawl, walk, run... then in linux  'Fly!'"
<mmaksimov_> Andy80: can't help you with this one :( Try asking around :(
<Andy80> mmaksimov_: ok, thanks anyway :(
<Letter3> I think I have found a bug in the loading/rendering of Unicode in what seems to be a problem of an underlying engine in gnome. the problem is apparent in the text editor and geany, but not in OpenOffice. However, I don't have the time/accounts to report the bug. is anyone willing to test it?
<Dr_Willis> daughain:  you did install the full samba package right - the smb.conf exists  by default. but samba service is not installed by default
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: and Broadcom chipsets seem to have issues pretty frequently ... don't know about belkin USB dongles though ... I stick with netgear and TPlink
<insmod> <lmxl>get a bottle bring it to work and drink
<daughain> Ya, samba as been installed, just need to change my workgroup name, and swet it to look for windows server.
<johann> ubuntu-fr n'existe pas
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: by the way lspci will tell you all the hardware info in detail
<legend2440> _raven_: yes it would.  read this it sounds like its a similar error  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216787
<SETKEH> zetheroo, yeah the belkin was given to me because i bought a belkin router and the broadcom chip has its moments where it just doesent wanna work so i just run the interfaces together and have them both running if the broadcom decides it wants to start lol
<Gorlist_> Good day - having problems install ubuntu 9.10 - its getting confused on my drives.
<BinaryMan> Andy80: You should be able to use mdadm to mark the drive as inactive, then remove it from the raid.
<BinaryMan> out of curiosity, try firing up gparted and see what it tells you about your windows partition.
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  yeah none of the other machines are running *nix anymore i gave them to my gf and her sisters when i moved in lol
<daughain> Dr_Willis,  Sometimes you need to run before you walk. =)
<Gorlist_> I had a RAID array which ive just broken apart and install Win7 on one drive, and intended ubuntu on the second. Windows installed fine, however when I boot ubuntu it still detects my Raid Array, and through Gparted it also lists the two drives individually however their inaccesiable.
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: oh well
<johann> where i go for ubuntu french support ?
<Andy80> BinaryMan: how can I see the list of drives that are part of the array? I ask because, for example, cat /proc/mdstat doesn't list that drive...
<BinaryMan> The drives should show up themselves.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: gparted tells me "Unable to read the contents of the filesystem!"
<Gorlist_> it still things my ARRAY is still their?
<Letter3> I think I have found a bug in the loading/rendering of Unicode in what seems to be a problem of an underlying engine in gnome. the problem is apparent in the text editor and geany, but not in OpenOffice. However, I don't have the time/accounts to report the bug. is anyone willing to test it?
<BinaryMan> It seems something is overly corrupted. Hit 'dmesg' and see if there's anything that looks interesting.
<SETKEH> zetheroo, im stable on 9.04 with no issues the other pcs are running windoze 7 because there all noobs lol
<Andy80> BinaryMan: do I have to paste it somewhere so you can read it?
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: cool .. well whatever works for people thats good
<BinaryMan> Andy80: /msg it to me.
<Letter3> I think I have found a bug in the loading/rendering of Unicode in what seems to be a problem of an underlying engine in gnome. the problem is apparent in the text editor and geany, but not in OpenOffice. However, I don't have the time/accounts to report the bug. is anyone willing to test it?
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: How to replace newline with ","? This is what I'm currently using « x_ = ${x/\n/\,} »
<RedOct1> A8R-MVP Motherboard - Audio HW appears to be detected by no output - latest release fully patched. First time linux installer
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  did you end up ubdating or did you fix it ??
<miriam> hola
<BinaryMan> Letter3: The process to report it would only take perhaps 10 minutes, give or take.
<tim167> hello, does it make sense to buy a Quad Core computer to run ubuntu, or will ubuntu only use 2 of the 4 cores ? (which is iirc what i read somewhere)...thanks
<Guest8931> eiiiiiiii
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: I am probably going to upgrade .. although I would really rather not on this machine
<johann> i have problem with notifications messages.. its remain "up/left" on the screen
<Letter3> BinaryMan: well, I have been to #ubuntu-bugs and they have to say the least not been very helpful and don't seem to care. so why should I? let them figure it out.
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: but that package is not available for Hardy it seems
<AntonyS> Letter3, one person responded to say he didn't want to, he is not representative of the whole ubuntu community
<tim167> also, how about ubuntu low latency kernel on a Quad Core machine, how does that perform ?
<AntonyS> and he's the only person other than me who has spoken in the channel in the last hour or so
<Gorlist_> Found it out, need to use   dmraid -r -E
<AntonyS> the time you spend explaining the bug to someone else to report, you could have already reported :)
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  are you running old hardware or a server ??
<Letter3> AntonyS: fine, I'll do it.
<AntonyS> Letter3, basically, in a terminal run ubuntu-bug openoffice.org
<AntonyS> and that should do half the work for you :)
<AntonyS> all you need to explain in the report is the description of the problem and how to reproduce it, that way anyone who works on the bug can contact you directly
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: its an older laptop Thinkpad X31 ... got it all setup and working nice with Hardy ....
<AntonyS> the bugs channel is mainly to help with the reporting/triaging of bugs, not to report bugs on behalf of other people
<BinaryMan> Andy80: Looks like the raid was set up wrong.
<Letter3> AntonyS: why "run ubuntu-bug openoffice.org", if openoffice is the only program that does not seem to show the bug? shouldn't it rather be "run ubuntu-bug gnome" or "gedit"?
<BinaryMan> Andy80: You have 3 320GB drives, and two are being used in the raid, right?
<AntonyS> Letter3, ugh, apologies, I forgot you mentioned that ;)
<Letter3> AntonyS: thanks for your help
<sony> im running ubuntu 9.10 and installed virtualbox on it with windows xp. how can i access the windows shares from another ubuntu client? the virtual machine uses nat networking.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: no! I've 2 320Gb disks and 1 160Gb disk
<AntonyS> Letter3, I guess you can report it for gnome overall and let someone figure out where it should go later
<lmxl> help
<Letter3> AntonyS: the problem is that I don't really know in which code the bug is. so I'll go with gnome.
<Andy80> on the 160Gb disk I have two partition: the first one is/was NTFS, the second one is ext3 and it's the one I'm using right now for my / partition
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  i installed this system with 8.10 disk and got it semi setup then updated the system to 9.10 and the only thing i had to reinstall was my nvidia drivers once i did that my system was back the way i had it with full compix support and all my data was there :D
<lmxl> i new in the linux please halp me
<sony> lmxl, what seems to be the problem
<Andy80> BinaryMan: how can you see 3 320Gb disk :S ?
<Daughain> Ok, here we go again....
<BinaryMan> Andy80: I don't. I'm taking a best guess.
<BinaryMan> That's why I wanted you to confirm.
<hasibullah> how to install gnome-ISO
<disappearedng> Hey I need help with orange, anyone here familair with that?
<coz_> hasibullah,  gmount-iso
<Andy80> BinaryMan: no no... I don't confirm. The two raid disk I selected are both 320Gb so it was almost impossible to select a different disk :\
<coz_> hasibullah,  is that what you want?
<insmod> <disappearedng>just peel and bite
<Andy80> BinaryMan: I checked it two times before hitting OK
<hasibullah> COZ_:YES
<Daughain> The 'software center' does not impress....
<coz_> hasibullah,   sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<BinaryMan> Andy80: And the NTFS partition was already on one of the disks?
<disappearedng> omg what is the de facto machine learning framework in python anyone?
<_raven_> legend2440, do you know if projectx is able to export every green in-out area to a separate file?
<legend2440> _raven_: sorry no i don't. never tried projectx
<_raven_> ok
<Andy80> BinaryMan: they're 3 disks: sda is the 160Gb with first partition as NTFS and second as ext3. sdb and sdc are 320Gb and both used for my /home. Yes... sda contained already the ntfs partition... there was my windows installation :\
<coz_> _raven_,  isnt that for testing only?
<_raven_> is PROJECTX able to export every in-out area to a separate file?
<coz_> _raven_,  let me google projectx
<_raven_> coz i use it like a normal app - works fine for that
<TTTOO> hi all
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  do you use skype ????
<dhananjay> TTTOO . :)
<TTTOO> hi dhananjay
<coz_> _raven_, ok looking at it now
<xiaowen_1122> hi everyone
<coz_> _raven_,  I know nothing about this and I cannot get it to build sorry
<BinaryMan> Andy80: Run dmraid -r. Is /dev/sda listed as part of the raid?
<m0ar> br
<TTTOO> come here with a question/problem considering video driver. when i installed ubuntu 9.10 my videocard worked ok tried quakelive and wanted to improve preformance by installing another driver wich is a drama anyway to go back to that first driver ?
<Andy80> BinaryMan: andrea@centurion:~$ sudo dmraid -r
<Andy80> [sudo] password for andrea:
<Andy80> no raid disks
<Andy80> :\
<FloodBot1> Andy80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TTTOO> sorry for the stupid question i am a noob
<BinaryMan> Interesting.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: what does it mean?
<_raven_> coz_ yes it's a bit tricky
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BinaryMan> Andy80: Try mdadm --examine md0
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: yes I do
<Andy80> BinaryMan: shouldn't it list the two 320Gb at least?
<Andy80> BinaryMan: you mean /dev/md0 ?
<BinaryMan> Yeah, left the directory out.
<BinaryMan> /dev/md0
<Andy80> BinaryMan: mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/md0
<SETKEH> zetheroo,  im haveing a strange issue with puls audio i managed to configure it to the point where i can hear people but they cant hear me but i can hear my own voice throu my headset speakers any idea how to fix it ??
<Andy80> BinaryMan: ok, it's still syncing them for first time... but... shouldn't be already active?
<maka_> hello
<BinaryMan> Yes, it should.
<zetheroo> ﻿SETKEH: I find with Skype its all about trial and error ... just fiddling around with settings in Skype should do it ...
<Andy80> BinaryMan: /proc/mdstat says they're syncing... this is a very weird bug I think...
<maka_> could anyone here help me with system problem? is it a right place to ask for such support? :]
<dupondje> Somebody knows a good tool to organize movies, aka movie database ?
<dupondje> I prefer something webbased
<TTTOO> come here with a question/problem considering video driver. when i installed ubuntu 9.10 my videocard worked ok tried quakelive and wanted to improve preformance by installing another driver wich is a drama anyway to go back to that first driver ?
<AntonyS> SETKEH, first obvious place to check is system-preferences-sound-input
<AntonyS> make sure your mic isn't muted :)
<SETKEH> AntonyS, ill have a look :D
<rick__> how do you delete files from usr/local/bin  ??  i installed vega strike from a tarball and thats all the install did, but doesn't have an uninstall, so i need to delete 4 files from that folder.
<AntonyS> hearing your own voice through speakers.. I know how to fix that in windows
<BinaryMan> Andy80: Try mdadm -Q -D /dev/md0
<AntonyS> but can't find enough sliders in ubuntu yet :\
<Daughain> OK, I'm a little slow some days.
<SETKEH> AntonyS, i dont have sound input in system preferences i only have aduio and it doesent have sound input dialoge ??
<Andy80> BinaryMan: http://pastebin.ca/1728397
<shai> Hi :) How do I use exiqgrep to find out how many emails I have going out (in the queue right now) from a certain domain?
<AntonyS> SETKEH, see file transfer
<AntonyS> SETKEH, your dialog doesn't have an "input" tab like mine?
<BinaryMan> Odd.
<centerpoint> Is there any way to show the folder size in nautilus, like the folder size program for Windows?
<AntonyS> sigh, guess DCC is doing to fail
<BinaryMan> Andy80: Try running mdadm -E /dev/sdaX where X is the number representing the broken NTFS partition.
<SETKEH> AntonyS, the pic dident save ??
<rick__> how do you delete files from usr/local/bin  ??  i installed vega strike from a tarball and thats all the install did, but doesn't have an uninstall, so i need to delete 4 files from that folder.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: http://pastebin.ca/1728401
<AntonyS> SETKEH, uploading it somewhere
<SETKEH> rick__, sudo rmdir <directoryname>
<llutz> rick__: sudo rm
<SETKEH> AntonyS, thanks mate
<TTTOO> nobody knows how to reset videocard drivers ?
<Daughain> Dr_Willis, Can you point me in the right direction to see about mounting my windows shares on boot?
<AntonyS> SETKEH, http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/45705/6696205
<Dr_Willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<llutz> SETKEH: he don't want to delete /usr/local/bin
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<AntonyS> TTTOO, system->administration->hardware drivers
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  also see !ntfs-3g and !fstab
<SETKEH> llutz, i dident tell him to lol
<indy__> hello everybody. Is there someone that would like to help me to configure a multiseat with a Karmic 9.10 and a nVidia  GeForce 600 dual head? Can't resolve using these instructions http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2009/06/multiseat-in-ubuntu-904.html because xrandr -q doesn't display two screen and editing xorg.conf as suggested dosn't enable the second screen :-(.
<Daughain> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BinaryMan> Andy80: There's your problem.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: can this be interesting for you: http://img32.imageshack.us/i/disksy.jpg/ ?
<Andy80> BinaryMan: oh, please tell me
<zetheroo> does anyone know if udev-extras can be install in hardy?
<fujnky> Hello, people. I have an old laptop (192MB RAM). I installed 9.10 on it, and it worked quite fine. But when i start it now, there is this this black-and-white ubuntu logo, then the loading bar and after that the screen becomes black. the mouse ('wait'-cursor) cursor is visible and movable. the hdd works all the time. after a very long time (~1h), i get that: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/670 and the hdd still works. can someone help  me?
<TTTOO> ok
<centerpoint> Is there any way to show the folder size in nautilus, like the folder size program for Windows?:-D
<rick__> setkeh i don't want to remove the whole directory, just 4 files in that directory.  but idk how to get to that dir in terminal, regardless if terminal is logged in as me or root.
<bboett> hello! maybe someone here knows how to upgrade an archos10 with a 8.04 netbook-remix to something recent?
<llutz> rick__: sudo rm /usr/local/bin/file
<SETKEH> rick__, cd /user/bin then sudo rm <filename>
<AntonyS> SETKEH, http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/45705/6696205 do you have a dialog like this?
<BinaryMan> Andy80: /dev/sda1 is acting as a spare drive for the raid
<BinaryMan> look at the bottom of mdadm -E /dev/sda1
<Andy80> BinaryMan: and I didn't ask that :P
<Andy80> BinaryMan: yeah... I see... but I can assure you I didn't ask for it... so = bug :(
<rick__> great, thank you everyone!
<BinaryMan> The installer may have done that automagically for you. I'm not sure. I haven't had to set up a raid1 array using the alternative livecd before.
<SETKEH> ante,  no im uploading a screenshot of my options
<fujnky> with "the hdd works" i mean that the hdd LED is on and it's clattering
<anil> ls
<anil> Hello
<Andy80> BinaryMan: I used the alternate installer because I knew that the graphical installer wasn't able to set up raids...
<SETKEH> AntonyS, http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c376/grim--reaper/sound.png
<SETKEH> AntonyS, thats whatr i see
<Andy80> BinaryMan: and.... is there any way to tell raid configuration "please, DON'T use that f**** disk as spare" :P ?
<BinaryMan> Andy80: Yeah. Let me drum up the command for you.
<AntonyS> Setherd, ah, hm, are you in karmic? and/or using pulse audio?
<Andy80> BinaryMan: maybe this can help you: http://pastebin.ca/1728405 ?
<SETKEH> AntonyS, i am using 9.04 and using pulse yeas
<AntonyS> SETKEH, try any of these commands: aumix or gnome-alsamixer or kmix
<SETKEH> AntonyS, ok
<AntonyS> they are mixers that let you play with the sound levels
<SETKEH> AntonyS, none of thoes commands worked
<Dravekx> how can i load an IRC client with ubuntu server?
<BinaryMan> Andy80: mdadm /dev/md0 --inactive /dev/sda1 -r /dev/sda1
<BinaryMan> Andy80: See if that works.
<Dravekx> I need an IRC client to run in the background on my server to keep an IRC channel open.
<Dravekx> how do I do that?
<AntonyS> SETKEH, try getting the package padevchooser
<AntonyS> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PulseAudio_GUI.png
<AntonyS> looks like it would be useful :D
<Andy80> BinaryMan: mdadm: unrecognized option '--inactive'
<Darkchylde> Dravekx: irssi's a good choice for that - you can use screen to detach it into the background.
<renifer> hello
<renifer> how to change click+wheel (on mouse) to wheel? (kde4+ubuntu)
<renifer> (like windows)
<BinaryMan> Andy80: mdadm /dev/md0 -r /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> i tried reinstalling grub after installing win 7.. i accidentallyt gave grub-install the wrong location for /root/// what should i do?
<indy__> hello again. Is there someone that would like to help me to configure a multiseat with a Karmic 9.10 and a nVidia  GeForce 600 dual head? Can't resolve using these instructions http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2009/06/multiseat-in-ubuntu-904.html because xrandr -q doesn't display two screen and editing xorg.conf as suggested dosn't enable the second screen
<AntonyS> SETKEH, then you should find some pulseaudio stuff in applications->sound
<Andy80> BinaryMan: mdadm: hot remove failed for /dev/sda1: No such device or address
<Daughain> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jMyles> I just arrived - what is your question or problem, SETKEH?
<renifer> how to change click+wheel (on mouse) to wheel? (kde4+ubuntu)
<renifer> (like windows)
<SETKEH> AntonyS, http://pastebin.com/m20808ce5 thats the output of the aptget
<lauri> could someone help me out with a problem I'm having with ubuntu
<lauri> tried googling, didn't solve anything
<SETKEH> jMyles, im having issues with skype an pulse audio i can hear people but they cant hear me but i can hear myslef through my headset
<jMyles> SETKEH: Interesting.  Have you found anyone else with your or a similar problem?  Any mention on linuxquestions or ubuntuforums?
<m0ar> The gnome-volume-control-applet has dissapeared, and can't be added to my panels via the Adding-menu or running the command, what has happened?
<BinaryMan> Andy80: mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --fail /dev/sda1
<jMyles> !ask | lauri
<ubottu> lauri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lauri> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lauri> no wait
<lauri> wrong paste
<BinaryMan> Then try mdadm /dev/md0 -r /dev/sda1
<lauri> E: Type '--2009-12-18' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<Guest51118> exit
<SETKEH> jMyles,  yes i found very simaler problems and running there fixes only allowed me to hear people but people cannot hear me
<lauri> I'm getting that, at terminal
<renifer> how to change click+wheel (on mouse) to wheel? (kde4+ubuntu)
<renifer> (like windows)
<Callum_> okay, I'm pretty much on life support now, time for me to get some sleep..night everyone
<Andy80> BinaryMan: mdadm: set device faulty failed for /dev/sda1:  No such device
<renifer> try hda1
<jMyles> SETKEH:  I've been trying to play and familiarize myself more with the nuances of pulseaudio, but I don't know much about input.  It there a setting in skype to decide which input to use?
<BinaryMan> The hell.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: gparted shows it as /dev/sda1
<Daughain> Dr_Willis, I'm looking to mount shares via LAN.
<lauri> I tried to install mp3 plugins for my rhytmbox, got a terminal message for it, I keep getting this:
<lauri> E: Type '--2009-12-18' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<SETKEH> jMyles, there is but the issue is mine only gove me the option for pulse audio ill upload a screenshot if you like ???
<SETKEH> jMyles,  do you skype mabe we can get a better understanding of the issue by putting it to practice ??
<jMyles> SETKEH: Sure.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to help, but I think somebody will, and I'm curious about what answer you find.  I'd be glad to take a look.
<AntonyS> SETKEH, ugh, sorry about that, I accidentally killed compiz
<jMyles> SETKEH: I don't skype, but I don't mind downloading it to take a look.
<AntonyS> and had a totally unusable desktop
<AntonyS> which brings me to the question, what is the proper way to restart compiz/
<AntonyS> it's awkward to restart when it kills your keyboard
<jMyles> SETKEH: Is there a repo for skype?
<SETKEH> jMyles,  that up to yopu mate but id love to help your quest to knoledge if your willing to do that :D
<AntonyS> had to add an application launcher
<SETKEH> jMyles,  sudo apt-get install skype should work
<SETKEH> AntonyS, lol thats ok do you see the screenshot ??
<m0ar> jMyles: The .deb on their site works finers :)
<BinaryMan> Andy80: mdadm -Q -D /dev/md1
<AntonyS> SETKEH, in applications->sound and video
<AntonyS> do you have some pulseaudio stuff?
<theadmin> Hi everyone, got a NTFS problem here, it thinks all files are executable.
<jMyles> SETKEH: One tool that I have found valuable is pafrefs - pulseaudio preferences.  Have you tried it?  sudo apt-get install paprefs
<AntonyS> "pulseaudio device chooser" and/or "pulseaudio volume control"
<Andy80> BinaryMan: md1 ?
<BinaryMan> Yes.
<Andy80> BinaryMan:  mdadm: cannot open /dev/md1: No such file or directory
<BinaryMan> Okay, I'm stumped.
<SETKEH> AntonyS,  in sound and video i have pulse volume control and pulse device chooser
<m0ar> The gnome-volume-control-applet has dissapeared, and can't be added to my panels via the Adding-menu or running the command, what has happened? I have purged pulseaudio since it only causes trouble, do I have to have that?
<BinaryMan> The only raid device is /dev/md0 and /dev/sda1 isn't in it.
<SETKEH> jMyles,  no will check it oput now :d
<BinaryMan> Furthermore, /dev/sda1 is marked as a spare drive.
<Andy80> BinaryMan: btw... it's ok for you if we continue in a private message window? It's not easy to follow all the discussion.. at least for me :\
<AntonyS> m0ar, out of curiosity, did you upgrade to karmic recently?
<BinaryMan> I've been typing in here in case someone following the conversation has an idea.
<BinaryMan> But yes.
<BinaryMan> Go ahead and continue this in messages.
<Andy80> ah ok..
<m0ar> AntonyS: Nope, and it was a clean install
<AntonyS> SETKEH, if you play around in those two tools you should be able to get something that works
<SETKEH> AntonyS,  ty for your help i will keep trying and let you know how i go :D
<AntonyS> m0ar, ah, then you can't have done what I did and choose not to upgrade grub and therefore end up using a kernel 15 versions old
<jMyles> SETKEH: I don't know that it has anything that will help you, but it's good to have when troubleshooting sound issues with pulseaudio
<m0ar> AntonyS: rofl :)
<ubuntu> i dont see my windows 7 partition at all..
<AntonyS> m0ar, well, I do know from my party time this morning between 1-4am that the volume control you are used to using is only for pulseaudio
<SETKEH> jMyles, i have set that up according to a tutorial that got me the sound i can hear lol just no input
<AntonyS> and you have to find another alsa control to put in the panel
<m0ar> Hm, okay.. Since 'alsamixer' is pretty meh to use every time ;D
<ubuntu> i tried reinstalling grub after installing win 7.. i accidentallyt gave grub-install the wrong location for /root what should i do? now fdisk -l and blkid dont show my 7 partition
<SETKEH> jMyles,  how dod you go installing skype ??
<AntonyS> m0ar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335181
<AntonyS> that may help
<m0ar> Aciid: Will check that out, thanks
<gartral|emergenc> i tried reinstalling grub after installing win 7.. i accidentallyt gave grub-install the wrong location for /root what should i do? now fdisk -l and blkid dont show my 7 partition
<theadmin> !patience | gartral|emergenc
<ubottu> gartral|emergenc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hasibullah> How to mount a Ubuntu ISO file and upgrade my system
<mikefromnewyork> Would someone here know a cheap way for me to set up an internet radio station I can use with my ubuntu computer - or some way to set that up on a remote hosted website I have?
<ubuntu__> hi I am Where can I find amsn .deb pakages ? using ubuntu 9.10 live cd .
<ubuntu__> Thanks
<AntonyS> m0ar, and out of curiosity again, what kernel version are you using? uname -a
<theadmin> hasibullah: FIrst, you need the ALTERNATE iso, not a DESKTOP one.
<gartral|emergenc> theadmin: i was repeating because i changed nicks
<Daughain> hasibullah, I'd advise a fresh install rather than an upgrade.
<SETKEH> jMyles,  how did you go installing skype ??*
<AntonyS> ubottu, I see amsn in synaptic (system->administration->synaptic)
<Craig`> is there a command I can do to download "http://media.railscasts.com/videos/191_mechanize.mov" to my current directory? just clicking on the link makes firefox try and run it, thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> hasibullah: Next, you just... sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/isodrive or something (/mnt/isodrive must exist, of course).... and it will work.
<theadmin> wget http://media.railscasts.com/videos/191_mechanize.mov
<ubuntu__> hi I am Where can I find amsn .deb package ? I am using ubuntu 9.10 live cd.Wanted to install and test
<AntonyS> err
<ubuntu__> Thank you
<theadmin> Craig: wget http://media.railscasts.com/videos/191_mechanize.mov
<m0ar> ubuntu__: Check emsene out, if you want to
<_march_> hi dudes
<AntonyS> ubuntu__, also amsn is in the software center
<AntonyS> and emsene is 1000000x times better
<AntonyS> :)
<m0ar> AntonyS: 2.6.31-16-generic
<AntonyS> m0ar, ok, just checking it's at least the same version as I have, I find pulseaudio works great once you get it working OK
<_march_> i'm having a problem: during an upgrade with several packages involved, the machine has frozen and about 20 packages got fucked up in various ways
<m0ar> AntonyS: Only screws with wine from personal experience :c
<hasibullah> theadmin: no mounted the iso with gmountiso in the cdroom
<hasibullah> even though it couldn't work
<theadmin> hasibullah: Is it the alternate iso? If so, an update thingy should pop up
<_march_> i tried to fix it up but it whines about dependencies and refuses to reinstall the affected packages
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> any good soft for remote desktop login?
<ubuntu__> AntonyS: cannot , it said "Not avaliable on current data"
<hasibullah> no idon't know if it is alternate iso
<theadmin> hasibullah: Name should have "alternate" in it
<_march_> Goliath: nomachine NX
<AntonyS> ubuntu__, in a terminal run sudo apt-get update
<Goliath> _march_: need to install it on both machines i guess first
<pompa_> I need help for compiling from sources, anyone can help me? I'm at this point: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1442aa87
<Goliath> _march_: or can i install it on the 1
<hasibullah> theadmin:no it is desktop one
<theadmin> Goliath: Pretty sure you need it on both
<theadmin> hasibullah: You can't update with that, get the alternate one.
<ranjan> hello  every body, i am having an problem with mplayer i am trying to play an on-line media stream but most oftem it use to pop up with an error msg i am not able to fix it from my end i seek your help can any body on this network can help me on this regard .. thanks in advance
<ubuntu__> AntonyS: updated , same not available
<_march_> Goliath: you need a server software on the target host and a client software on all clients
<hasibullah> theadmin:Ok thanks for you advice i will try to find the alternate one
<AntonyS> ubottu, hmm, try system->admin->update manager->check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Goliath> _march_: i will use ssh
<AntonyS> and then again?
<AntonyS> and fs at ubottu
<hasibullah> theadmin:don't i have another option to upgrade
<AntonyS> irssi autocomplete is a lot more intelligent I think
<_march_> Goliath: i dunno whether ubuntu has this thing in their repos though
<hasibullah> with out having cdroom
<theadmin> hasibullah: Uhm, update-manager?
<AntonyS> ubuntu__, have you tried emesene too?
<_march_> Goliath: as it is commercial software with a limited free edition (limited to 2 logins or so)
<AntonyS> you are using software center or synaptic?
<theadmin> hasibullah: Download links, 32 bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso , 64 bit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<SETKEH> AntonyS, i have to input devices how can identify what one is wich ???
<ubuntu__> AntonyS: emesene also the same not available
<AntonyS> SETKEH, I think trial and error mostly :(
<S0LIDUS> where do i find config.mk ?
<hasibullah> theadmin: my system cant support 64 bit
<hasibullah> os
<theadmin> hasibullah: Then 32 one is for you
<Goliath> _march_: will try ssh
<Goliath> Andre: what i actually want to do is the following. I have 2 PC. PC1 has internet access, PC2 has not. I will make a wired lan, and then i want to install core iso arch on PC2. I prefer to use though PC1 keyboard and monitro so i want a remote login, but i want to share the internet too. (to share internet over lan i found the way) If i make a ssh login do i need to share the internet access too, or is it automatically shared?
<ubuntu__> AntonyS: why it doesn't available  ????
<SETKEH> AntonyS,  i think my issue is my internal mic is broken i need to know how to find out what the device is for my input jack lol
<AntonyS> ubuntu__, hm, my last idea is to try system->administration->software sources
<hasibullah> theadmin: oh thanks i will download this and install it on my pc
<AntonyS> try changing your server location
<AntonyS> and then do sudo apt-get update again
<AntonyS> sorry ubuntu__ and SETKEH but I really need to go out for a bit :) good luck
<theadmin> hasibullah: You can update with that, mount it when in Ubuntu, it will offer an update, without the data loss
<SETKEH> AntonyS,  no worrys mate take it easy
<hasibullah> theadmin:thanks a lot see you
<ubuntu__> AntonyS: is ok anyway thanks for helping
<S0LIDUS> How can I edit the kernel?
<pompa_>   Could NOT find QImageBlitz (missing: QIMAGEBLITZ_INCLUDES
<pompa_>   QIMAGEBLITZ_LIBRARIES)
<pompa_> How to solve it?
<FloodBot1> pompa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> AntonyS: :-)
<m0ar> How to extract files from a .7z archive to a folder, via command line?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | S0LIDUS
<ubottu> S0LIDUS: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  theres some 7z command line tools - check the package manager
<_march_> how can i force apt-get to reinstall a package even if the dependencies are not met and the package is badly fucked up?
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: Any tips?
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  learn to search  with the pacakge manager tools... perhaps. :)
<om26er> !language | _march_
<ubottu> _march_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: Well, true.. Thanks
<om26er> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntuserver> any one there
<S0LIDUS> Dr_Willis, Thanks, I just need to add something to the kernel. How can I do that?
<ubuntuserver> i wanna know how to connect to ubuntu server
<legend2440> pompa_: you are compiling tellico?  why not install it from Synaptic?
<andyl> for someone who wants to learn software devlopment in linux ,is there any advantage in running linux on the bare system instead of a virtual machine ?
<IdleOne> ubuntuserver: the irc server?
<AnirbanHazra> My apache is gulping a huge amount of RAM at abt 240 MB. How can I reduce it ?
<ubuntuserver> how to connect to ubuntu server from windows in gui mode
<IdleOne> ubuntuserver: the irc server?
<pompa_> legend2440: because there is no tellico in synaptic
<pompa_> legend2440: at least not the last version
<IdleOne> ubuntuserver: what server do you mean?
<_march_> andyl: not really, except that it would run faster on bare metal which is useful with bloats like eclipse
<pranay> andyl:hi ,i am trying to repair grub from ubuntu 9.10 live booting from pen drive , but i can't make out the /boot partition , i have pasted the  output of fdisk -l command here http://pastebin.com/m335ef01
<Dr_Willis> S0LIDUS:  add what? its not going to be a trival job.
<ubuntuserver> Uaeic1ei
<ubuntuserver> how to connect to ubuntu server in gui mode from windows
<legend2440> pompa_: in order to install tellico from synaptic you have to enable the  Universe repo. but yes it is an older version
<pranay> andyl: so what should be the root (xx,xx) command in the grub?  please help
<_march_> AnirbanHazra: killall -9 httpd :)
<S0LIDUS> Dr_Willis, CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQEUE & CONFIG_NET_SCHED
<pompa_> legend2440: I'm trying to transate that app, so I'd like to have the most updated version
<andyl> pranay: i not very familiar with grubs interface,but based on your fdisk out put it looks like you linux install is on one partition .
<Dr_Willis> S0LIDUS:  means nothing to me. so cant really help ya.  those are Modules? or some default settings? if settings theres proberly some way to enable them without recompiling stuff
<IdleOne> S0LIDUS: I have never done it before but from what I understand. Download the kernel source, edit, compile and boot new kernel
<legend2440> pompa_: ok
<ubuntuserver> please help me
<andyl> pranay:check #grub for help on using the interface
<S0LIDUS> Dr_Willis, Yep there settings, I just need to enable them in the kernel.
<ubuntuserver> please guys
<S0LIDUS> IdleOne, Thanks.
<ubuntuserver> its urgent
<pompa_> legend2440: But I'm not very used to install from sources
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuserver:  clarify the problem in concise terms.
<pompa_> legend2440: so I don't really understand some errors...
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: I don't understand how to extract them via line, can you help me out?
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: I've read the 7z-help, but I'm not getting it to work
<quesada> I have no idea why, but right alt doesn't work in neither metacity nor compiz... where to start debugging this?
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  Usage: 7z <command> [<switches>...] <archive_name> [<file_names>...]
<pranay> andyl: actually when  i am trying root (hd0,6) it shows error that "Selected disk doesn't exits"
<Dr_Willis> x: eXtract files with full paths
<pompa_> anyway, how could I search by apt or something in the shell for packages. Or better, if I don't know the exact name of a package, how can i search for it in the shell?
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  thus  its 7z X whatever.7z
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: I know, but I couldn't get it to extract to a set folder
<popey> pompa_: apt-cache search <term>
<IdleOne> pompa_: apt-cache search search-term
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  cd to the dir.. and use the command i guess
<pitt_goth_bull> hallo
<pranay> Dr_Willis:hi ,i am trying to repair grub from ubuntu 9.10 live booting from pen drive , but i can't make out the /boot partition , i have pasted the  output of fdisk -l command here http://pastebin.com/m335ef01
<pranay> Dr_Willis: so what should be the root (xx,xx) command in the grub?  please help
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: Cannot use absolute pathnames for this command
<pitt_goth_bull> hat jemand ne idee wie ich xchat für black flirt zu gange bekomme?
<Dr_Willis> pranay:  you just have 1 linux partition.  youi dont have a seperate /boot partition
<LjL> !de | pitt_goth_bull
<ubottu> pitt_goth_bull: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> is there a problem with official repositories?
<jtaji> popey: I think you'll find the output of 'aptitude search' more useful
<pranay> Dr_Willis: ok so waht should i do ?
<S0LIDUS> Dr_Willis, How could I enable those settings in the kernel?
<legend2440> pompa_: well i see one error mentions Could NOT find QImageBlitz   so you need to install    libqimageblitz-dev  from synaptic
<Dr_Willis> pranay:  in grub2 talk   /dev/sda7     = hd0,7 I belive
<adalal> pranay: just install grub from the pen drive onto the ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> S0LIDUS:  no idea.
<popey> jtaji: i prefer apt-get thanks
<pompa_> legend2440: done that, I now have Could NOT find LibXml2 (missing: LIBXML2_LIBRARIES LIBXML2_INCLUDE_DIR) Call Stack (most recent call first):
<pompa_> It's a torture
<S0LIDUS> Dr_Willis, Ouch ! Thanks for your time.
<M1TE5H> how to make ubuntu auto login
<S0LIDUS> IdleOne, How do you enable settings in the kernel?
<jtaji> jtaji: that was an alternative for apt-cache search, not apt-get
<legend2440> pompa_: install   libxml2-dev
<IdleOne> S0LIDUS: like I said I have never compiled my own kernel, I have no idea
<pompa_> legend2440: ok, so for every package i need the -dev one, right?
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, you have to configure it, there is a howto in the src directory for the kernel
<adalal> pranay: read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<legend2440> pompa_: yes
<S0LIDUS> M1TE5H, SYSTEM - ADMIN - Login Window
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, Where can I find that info?
<IdleOne> !kernel | S0LIDUS look at the following links
<ubottu> S0LIDUS look at the following links: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> M1TE5H:  gdm has settings to auto liogin as a specific  user check the system-> admin -> liogin windoqw tool
<pompa_> legend2440: Wow, that's an amazing amount of stuff, for every program by sources one needs to install all this sh**?
<M1TE5H> S0LIDUS: Dr_Willis: ok
<legend2440> pompa_: yes sometimes it like that
<legend2440> its
<S0LIDUS> IdleOne, I have and I don't think that I need to recompile the kernel to enable two settings.
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, what setting are you trying to enable?
<toni_> Hi, I'm making a autofix sort of script which a user will get into Single user i.e Rescue mode then it will type ./autofix, my script needs to unmount the root, but it can't, I tested my script on ArchLinux and it works, why can't I unmount it in Ubuntu ?
<pompa_> legend2440: but why this is not happening for the synaptic installation?
<gryp> hi, I'm experiencing system lockup with ubuntu 9.10. Exactly 10 min after boot the box hangs (no cron or at job is configured). Does anybody have an idea how i can get more debugging from the kernel?
<gryp> (it's 9.10 server)
<legend2440> pompa_: synaptic installs the dependencies
<Slart> toni_: unmount root? what will the system run from then?
<popey> jtaji: I know what it is, I'm just saying i prefer apt to aptitude ok.
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE & CONFIG_NET_SCHED
<toni_> Slart: and how can I fcsk on root then ?
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> that factoid is still wrong. :()
<Slart> toni_: see above =)
<legend2440> pompa_: synaptic installs the dependencies and since its already been compiled you dont need all the devs
<Slart> toni_: or from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> theres no -F option any more
<pranay> adalal:thanks a lot for that , i has worked it seems ,am rebooting now
<toni_> Slart: right, what if one can't boot ?
<Dr_Willis> I Vote for Using a Live CD
<Slart> toni_: live cd
<toni_> Slart: without using any external cd's
<jtaji> popey: it's ok with me, I have no investment in what you do
<S0LIDUS> toni_, Live USB.
<trap2> ok, likewise I use putty to connect to my friends linux terminal from windows. I am now in ubuntu how do I connect to my friends terminal ?
<toni_> Slart: I want just to put a grub entry which will do it.
<arand> Dr_Willis: toni_: you do " sudo touch /forcefsck " to schedule check on boot nowadays.
<Slart> toni_: well.. if I answer "with a bootable usb" you'll just say.. "but what if you have no keyboard.. and no hands.. and no computer.. what will you do then?!?!" =)
<Dr_Willis> arand:  unless of course the thing is so bad.. you cant write to it. :) seen that befor
<Slart> toni_: and I want a ferrari.. I don't think either of us will get what they want anytime soon ;)
<toni_> Slart: no, I just want a script which will unmount the partition and fallsback to busybox, then to run some script automaticly.
<arand> Dr_Willis: toni_: in that case start in recovery and just run a " fsck -fy ", has worked for me at least.
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, You still there?
<Dr_Willis> that would be a neat trick
<trap2> ok, likewise I use putty to connect to my friends linux terminal from windows. I am now in ubuntu how do I connect to my friends linux terminal ?
<pompa_> legend2440: thelast question... after the installation I can remove all that stuff?
<Slart> toni_: I'm actually surprised that it works on arch.. perhaps investigate what it is that arch does to acomplish that
<toni_> Slart: Ferarri ? - I just buiild one yesterday, want the schematics :D ?
<Slart> toni_: open source.. of course =)
<legend2440> pompa_: yes
<trap2> someone please, likewise I use putty to connect to my friends linux terminal from windows. I am now in ubuntu how do I connect to my friends linux terminal ?
<llutz> trap2: ssh user@host
<Dr_Willis> trap2:  ssh command from any terminal window
<toni_> Slart: in kernel grub line, I added Single, and it works there
<IdleOne> trap2: go to Places > Connect to Server
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | trap2
<ubottu> trap2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<S0LIDUS> trap2, ssh user@host -p****
<m0ar> How can I chmod +x several files int he same directory, but not all? :)
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  regular expressions, or give each file on the command line. but not the others
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, yes was looking in the kernel config
<Slart> m0ar: some kind of wildcard should work.. otherwise "find" will do it
<m0ar> will cd /usr/bin && sudo chmod +x x1 x2 x3 work?
<legend2440> pompa_: i found tellico 2.1.1 debs in launchpad you only have to download and install
 * SETKEH has changed every sound setting to every possible variable and still can get my skype input working 
<trap2> S0LIDUS: thanls
<llutz> m0ar: it will
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  try it and see.. i thinkit will
<Slart> toni_: I don't know enough about arch to know why it works there and not on ubuntu
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, Did you find anything?
<m0ar> SETKEH: tried alsamixer?
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, conf_net_sched is already built in as a module
<Goliath>  do i need mesa if i use proprietary gpu drivers?
<S0LIDUS> trap2, No proplem.
<toni_> Slart: do you know how to get in busybox ?
<pompa_> legend2440: thak you, I'll use it as a second choice if I cannot install it by sources
<m0ar> SETKEH: use TAB på get to other sound-inputs. 'Capture' was mine
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, Does that mean it is already enabled?
<trap2> S0LIDUS: bad port guest
<legend2440> pompa_: ok
<llutz> trap2: ssh user@host
<pompa_> legend2440: can you link me that version?
<llutz> trap2: man ssh (-p port)
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, in the stock 9.10 (2.6.31-16-generic) kernel
<Slart> toni_: there's probably a way to do it from grub.. I usually hurry to get out of busybox if I end up there
<Goliath>  do i need mesa if i use proprietary gpu drivers?
<S0LIDUS> trap2, where the stars are you would use your port. Default is 21 but you shouldn't be using that.
<adalal> anyone over here familiar with libfprint?
<legend2440> pompa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/tellico
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, means its already a module and should load when needed, but you can manually load it yourself from a shell
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, I am using hardy heron.
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know why my .local/gvfs-metadata folder would suddenly end up being about 900MB? Can I delete the contents?
<llutz> S0LIDUS: 22 is default
<legend2440> pompa_: its compiled for lucid but should work
<S0LIDUS> trap2, where the stars are you would use your port. Default is 22 but you shouldn't be using that.
<S0LIDUS> llutz, My bad, thanks for that.
<SETKEH> m0ar, please explain is it a command an apllication ??
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, should be in there too... check in /boot/ for a file named config with the kernel version, and grep it for the option
<toni_> Slart: busybox, so it can't be forced ?
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, Thanks !
<trap2> S0LIDUS: it worked, thanks. I was just confused, I thought -p was meant for password
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, np
<legend2440> pompa_: if you decide to use  debs you will also need this   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/tellico-data/2.1.1-2ubuntu1
<Slart> toni_: it probably can.. but I don't know how... btw.. perhaps you might have better luck remounting root as read only.. I'm not sure but I'm guessing it might have a better chance of working than just unmounting it
<S0LIDUS> trap2, Sorry -p is port ! Its vital if you are not using the default port.
<toni_> Slart: so I can remount it ?
<SETKEH> m0ar, please explain is it a command an apllication ??
<m0ar> SETKEH: Type in terminal, 'alsamixer'
<Slart> toni_: from what I've found googling it seems to be possible
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, No config !
<SETKEH> m0ar,  yeah i have a thing sayin master
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, Sorry had dumb ass moment!
<m0ar> SETKEH: Press TAB, and raise CAPTURE
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, there is no file named config-x.x.x-x-xxx?
<m0ar> SETKEH: With arrows, on your keyboard
<SETKEH> m0ar,  there all full
<m0ar> SETKEH: Okay, then i don't know
<maxagaz> does ubuntu network remix works for AMD ?
<maxagaz> where can i download it ?
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, Sorry had dumb ass moment!
<Dr_Willis> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  it should I think work.  and its avail for download from the normal ubuntu sites
<Slart> toni_: something like   mount -o remount,r /    might work
<Pranav> S0LIDUS, so can I copy files into my computer from that terminal ?
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, no, only the i386 is available for download
 * SETKEH gives up on skype for now 
<Slart> toni_: to go back to read/write you'd do    mount -o remount,rw /
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  and the problem with that is? what are you expecting?
<saica> hello again. i am still looking for help with initramfs. have to figure out why my system isn't booting. all my progress is in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8565654#post8565654
<S0LIDUS> Pranav, You can using ssh but you should consider sftp! Its alot faster.
<toni_> Slart: hm, I'll try them.
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, I expected to find an AMD compatible version of UNR
<Pranav> S0LIDUS, ok
<SETKEH> is out for the night gonight guys
<saica> at the very least could someone help figure out how i can load some keyboard drivers so I could use BusyBox?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  amd can run  i386   - there is no 64bit UNR
<S0LIDUS> Pranav, Filezilla supports SFTP!
<issyl0> Hi there.  Just fitted new graphics card into PC.  Boot up:
<issyl0> But then we boot the thing up with both monitors plugged in, one informs me ubuntu is running in low graphics mode because (EE)No devices detected, the other one is doing nothing but saying 'vga mode not support'
<arniokas> What are buffers in emacs?
<Pranav> S0LIDUS, will try for sure :), thanks anyway
<issyl0> What can I do?
<S0LIDUS> Pranav, np
<Slart> arniokas: like texts you haven't saved yet
<X-Sleepy-X> Nautilus supports SFTP...
<arniokas> Slart, why it's called buffers?
<Slart> arniokas: or better yet... like tabs in firefox... just an piece of text you're working with
<toni_> Slart: I added || echo "failed to mount root" :D
<Slart> arniokas: I'm not sure.. I would guess it's because the contents are saved in a memory buffer
<AnirbanHazra> My apache is consuming a huge memory ( 280m) even though no website is running on it
<arniokas> Slart, ty :)
<Dr_Willis> arniokas:  got a better name?    Theres books written on using Emacs. :)
<Slart> toni_: it worked?
<Slart> toni_: or you haven't tested it yet?
<Slart> arniokas: you're welcome
<bziur> hello
<AnirbanHazra> How can I restrict Apache's memory usage in Ubuntu
<toni_> Slart: I don't know, I need to reboot first, I'm writing some other features in the script like try/catch :D.
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: Then turn it off!  :-)
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, Ok I'll try it then, thanks
<Slart> toni_: ah
<llutz> AnirbanHazra: if no websites running, why does apache?
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/159908/ on line 6 is it calling __call__ ? and how do I call new without calling init?
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: What's the point if it's not serving up any sites>?
<bziur> I've got a problem, I installed Isight firmware just as in all tutorials and still cheese seems not to detect my webcam :<
<AnirbanHazra> rob_p: It will run websites. I just formatted my VPS.
<arniokas> Dr_willis, I'm sure Stallman know's computers better then me, so I don't have any better name, I'm just curious.. :)
<ZokR> bonjour
<ubuntu> hello, I use Karmic, after installing nvidia drivers and upgrading system it doesn't start. How to fix, or what's the problem with it?
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: I see.  Well, there are some directives which control the number of processes that can be tweaked.
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know why my .local/gvfs-metadata folder would suddenly end up being about 900MB? Can I delete the contents?
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, How can I grep that config file?
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/159908/ and someone tell me what line 3 is doing exactly
<Troggie> Hi all. When I do a do-release-upgrade via the Internet. It downloads all the updates etc until it comes to a screen where there is a report. at the end there is a "(END)" what do I do after that ??
<bziur> should I repeat what I said?
<toni_> Slart: I'm going in, wish me luck :)
<Slart> toni_: break a kernel or something =)
<Dr_Willis> arniokas:  buffer = 'storage area'  so thats why  :)  more specific
<toni_> Slart: :D
<Dr_Willis> arniokas:  the warp drive buffers are overloading captian! :)
<AnirbanHazra> rob_p: Yeah , I have configured that . Have a look at it .. Is it ok for modarate traffic web server .. http://pastebin.com/d690dc73d
<arniokas> xD
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, How can I grep that /boot/config-2.6.24-26 ?
<arniokas> Dr_Willis, ty
<bziur> Anyone using intel macbook 2?
<Troggie> Hi all. When I do a do-release-upgrade via the Internet. It downloads all the updates etc until it comes to a screen where there is a report. at the end there is a "(END)" what do I do after that ??
<llutz> S0LIDUS: grep <searchpattern> /boot/config-2.6.24-26
<sloopy> S0LIDUS, use 'less /boot/config-2.6.24-26' and in less '/findMe' will search for text
<jtaji> trogdor: probably press 'q'
<jtaji> Troggie: probably press 'q'
<Troggie> thank u
<S0LIDUS> llutz, sloopy, Thanks!
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: Apache2 launches several processes which each spawn child processes to handle the actual connections.  By default, I think it starts 5 or 6 processes to handle requests.  If your site(s) are not going to be handling heavy loads, you could probably trim the number down quite a bit without any noticeable impact.
<bziur> Anyone using intel macbook 2?
<pompa_> legend2440: is compiling, I only have a little doubt... After the installation, to cancel and recompile again I can just remove the program from the packages?
<AnirbanHazra> rob_p: I have already trimmed them ... see the link http://pastebin.com/d690dc73d
<Troggie> how do i kill all do-release-upgrades to get exclusive lock to do an upgrade
<AnirbanHazra> rob_p: Do it need more trimming ?
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: No.  That looks fine.
<VanRoy> hello everyone.
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: What is your overall concern?  Memory?
<AnirbanHazra> rob_p: Yeah .... want to restrict it to at arnd 100-150m
<Troggie> how do i kill all do-release-upgrades to get exclusive lock to do an upgrade
<S0LIDUS> sloopy, You are a star! Its enabled. Thanks. Long live Ubuntu!!!
<legend2440> pompa_: not sure i understand your question  if you compile from source and install using   make install   there will not be a package calle tellico in synaptic to uninstall. but when you are all done you can safely remove the dev packages
<Webu> Hi, is anyone using Asus P5Q's ICH10 HD Audio? I'm not getting my soundcard recognized :-(
<pompa_> legend2440: and how can I do that?
<pompa_> legend2440: because after the translation I'd like to recompile with the new files and test the result
<pompa_> legend2440: but I'm not sure to be able to do that
<dsl_> hi can anyone tell me what i need to change to make a particular 'desktop user' automatically log in ? I'm using netbook remix
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: See this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117073  Specifically post #4 (easy solution).  Perhaps that will get you what you are looking for.
<dsl_> i.e. i want me (admin) to have to log in but a default user to auto log in
<lmxl> who can tell me please how to turn up file with format .run
<bziur> Anyone using macbook 2?
<legend2440> pompa_: you are translating tellico  from english to another language?
<aaron11> Hello I want to know how to shutdown my telnet server. I only need it when I need it, I can leave ssh on but not telnet. Im running Karmic Koala
<oCean_> lmxl: probably after making it executable (chmod +x filename.run) then execute it: "./filename.run"
<Slart> aaron11: probably something like "sudo service telnet stop"
<pompa_> legend2440: yes I am. (in Italian). Anyway I suppose I found the answer I was looking for: (from readme:) If you need to uninstall Tellico % sudo make uninstall
<aaron11> ok
<Slart> aaron11: replace telnet with whatever the telnet server is called
<legend2440> pompa_: ok good luck
<Slart> Does anyone know if there is any difference, performance wise, between having a dedicated swap partition compared to having a swap file?
<Troggie> do-release-upgrade unable to get exclusive lock ??
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<airtonix> Slart, apart from the fragmentation of having a swap file ?
<pompa_> legend2440: thank you very much, you surely gave you contribute to make an enthusiastic linux user :)
<legend2440> pompa_: your welcome
<AnirbanHazra> rob_p: You are great ... hats off ... problem gone
<erUSUL> Slart: it is supposed to be the same in modern (2.6.x where x >= 11 or so) kernels. but never measured it or tried it
<Slart> airtonix: fragementation? it's a fixed file.. why would it become fragmented?
<lmxl> who can tell me please how to turn up file with format .run???
<airtonix> Slart, becuase its a file subject to the same conditions as any other file ...
<Slart> erUSUL: ok.. thanks.. I think I'll go with a file then
<oCean_> lmxl: I just send you: probably after making it executable (chmod +x filename.run) then execute it: "./filename.run"
<Slart> airtonix: and a normal file will get fragmented over time?
<dsl_> anyone help with my auto log-in question please? ^^
<Xserver> is anyone running ubuntu gnome on amazon ec2 ?
<lmxl> i dont understand?
<Troggie> jtaji, thanks for the help
<rob_p> AnirbanHazra: :-)
<lstarnes> lmxl: those are terminal commands
<Xserver> need a bit kickstart with ubuntu desktop on ec2
<airtonix> Slart, depends on which blocks it gets assigned to and if you specify that the swap file is one that auto-grows
<Xserver> with persistant storage for LAMP
<Flav_u> Hello
<Slart> airtonix: oh.. autogrowing swap file? no.. I was thinking of just creating a big static file
<airtonix> Slart, i assume you understand how a contigious set of data blocks gets put down on a disk when there is not one large set of contigious set of blank blocks for it to go in ?
<erUSUL> Slart: airtonix linux does not support autogrowing swapfile. it is a fixed size file afaik
<Slart> airtonix: ah.. but I have a disk with 90% free space I was thinking of using
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<airtonix> Slart, i don't think there is any difference in performance then
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you could resize in liveCD
<Slart> airtonix: and a couple if file fragments isn't really a problem... as long as it isn't hundreds of fragments I'm happy =)
<xiaowen_1122> hi
<macman_> hi all .. i want to covert a m2t files and put x624 in there and i want to use ffmpeg .. any good flags i can use that you guys know of on the top of your head ? i keep reading about single passess an what not
<airtonix> Slart, actually those concerns of mine aren't a problem (if they are your disk is possibly 99% full)
<aaron11> slart
<dsl_> ignore my question - I found the answer in  system->admin->log in screen :D
<Xserver> any suggestions for me ?
<ActionParsnip> macman_: winff and handbrake can help but ffmpeg / mencoder are very complex and deserve some research
<aaron11> Slart: I dont know my servers name
<oCean_> lmxl: you need 2 commands: first: "chmod +x filename.run" second: "./filename.run"
<ActionParsnip> Xserver: wassup?
<Kalic> hello
<Slart> ActionParsnip: resize in livecd? I'm discussing swap space.. partition or file.. any recommendations?
<bziur> Anyone using macbook 2?
<Xserver> ActionParsnip : i want to put a ubuntu desktop on ec2 with persistant file system for LAMP
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: any idea why downloaded files are not marked as executable at download time?
<Xserver> just wanted to know if someone already did it
<Slart> aaron11: hmm.. how did you install the telnet server?
<ActionParsnip> Xserver: whats ec2?
<Xserver> amazon ec2
<aaron11> Slart: I read an Ubuntu documentation
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: hmm.. is that always the case?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: if your ram is sufficient for your needs then you dont even need one. I use 1xRAM for swap, 10Gb for / and the rest for /home
<pompa_> ehm... I have the locale setting in Italian, but half of the system is in english. At the first boot a message appeared, telling me that I had to install some ackages for the italian languages, but at that time I accidentally close that window and it never showed up again, how can I do?
<Slart> aaron11: it might be called telnetd... does that sound familiar?
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: as far as i've seen yes, its very weird
<aaron11> Slart: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-telnet-server-in-ubuntu.html
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: could it be the umask of the user downloading the file?
<ActionParsnip> Xserver: let me check it
<Slart> ActionParsnip: mmm.. I just need my swap for when chromium goes bananas and starts to eat memory.. it gives me just enough time to get to a tty and kill it.. before the kernel starts killing stuff randomly
<bziur> anyone had a problem with not working isight even after installing firmware?
<lmxl> ok tnx
<aaron11> Slart: yeh thats it
<ActionParsnip> Xserver: says it supports ubuntu so I dont see why not
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know why my .local/gvfs-metadata folder would suddenly end up being about 900MB? Can I delete the contents?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: ive not had it chew ram yet, its being well behaved here. Tried chromium daily build instead?
<Kalic> I had a question quick about ubuntu... I wanted to switch to ubuntu from windows but I have an Acer Aspire 5670 with an Ati mobility radeon x1400 videocard. ati dosent support this videocard anymore aparently and ive had tons of trouble in the past getting it to work at all in linux. Is it possible to get this videocard working in ubuntu with hardware acceleration?
<lmxl> wher the terminal
<lmxl> ?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | lmxl
<ubottu> lmxl: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tx> hi.
<Slart> ActionParsnip: that's the one I'm running.. perhaps I'm just being mean to it
<Tx> if i want to create a file on the webserver of dd-wrt
<Xserver> ActionParsnip : But i don't see any document on ubuntu desktop on ec2.. the public AMI are ubuntu server or desktop ?
<Tx> how would i do such a thing ?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: ive not seen it go about 60% cpu on my 1.6Ghz single core semperon with 2gb ddr2
<oCean_> lmxl: there is also an israel channel: #ubuntu-il
<Slart> aaron11: I'm not really sure how to stop that one.. I assume you don't want to uninstall it? perhaps a firewall rule that blocks it
<Tx> like for example 192.168.8.1/file.htm
<Tx> where would i save this file ?
<ActionParsnip> Xserver: scroll 50% down to Operating Systems and Software. Ubuntu is listed
<aaron11> Slart: Im not good with ufw
<solidsnake> is there a python channel here?
<aaron11> Slart: Can you walk me through
<Slart> ActionParsnip: the last time I think it was google wave.. it got up to 7 or 8 GB of memory before I managed to kill it
<oCean_> solidsnake: ##python
<Slart> aaron11: I've never used ufw either.. hang on.. let me check
<AnirbanHazra> Failed to save enabled features : Suexec is enabled in the default template, but the Apache module mod_suexec is not installed or not enabled. How to overcome this problem ?
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!!
<ActionParsnip> Slart: crazy, i use the wave and its ok but i dont use it for extended periods. I'd log a bug
<oCean_> solidsnake: wait, there is also #python. That's probably it
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!!
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!!
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!!
<FloodBot1> capon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Tx: in your www root, usually /var/www
<Slart> ActionParsnip: mm.. we did, I think they fixed it since then
<ubuntu__> hi would like to know how to install msfonts ? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts doesn't work
<grawity> ubuntu__: How exactly does it not work? What's the exact error message?
<ubuntu__> grawity: Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or  is only available from another source  E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!! plz
<ubuntu__> grawity: using ubuntu 9.10 karmic live cd
<Tx> ActionParsnip : -sh: can't create bleh.txt: Read-only file system
<Tx> doesnt work
<grawity> ubuntu__: It seems to be renamed to ttf-mscorefonts-installer now.
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!! plz
<solidsnake> ##python has like 4 people init. and they dont speak...
<oCean_> Tx: that's not really an ubuntu issue, is it?
<Slart> aaron11: here's a thread I found while googling.. basically just bad news http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-664010.html
<oCean_> solidsnake: yes, try #python
<uiuiui> hi, has anyone implemented arp spoofing to allow clients with a preconfigured static ip to connect to an ubuntu box serving as a gateway/router?
<Tx> oCean_ : no, it isnt.
<aaron11> One more thing Slart, is it a good idea to make koala not respond to icmp requests (ping)
<saica> sigh... disconnected again... still no hope for booting my computer...
<solidsnake> join #python
<solidsnake> oops
<capon> plz someone help me!
<capon> plz someone help me!
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!! plz
<FloodBot1> capon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !repeat | capon
<legend2440> solidsnake: #python  has like 600 people in it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> capon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<macman_> nice
<solidsnake> capon : question?
<Slart> aaron11: I wouldn't disable icmp.. it won't specifically break anything on your side.. but disabling them doesn't really make you any safer either
<saica> whoa... quitstorm?
<capon> help, fatal server error: no screens foun!!! plz
<oCean_> Tx: then please don't ask in this channel, this is ubuntu support. Having said that, you could find support on dd-wrt site, like http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WEB_server
<grawity> saica: netsplit.
<saica> i see
<Slart> aaron11: are you using ubuntu server? or desktop?
<Tx> oCean_ : use /ignore
<solidsnake> capon: plwase be more specific...
<Tx> any other suggestions ?
<oCean_> Tx: read the topic
<beginner> Hi guys
<Lorens103> Hello
<Ov3rf10w> hi
 * saica needs help with initramfs, technical help.
<Lorens103> anyone from poland?
<beginner> if my system doen't recogonize my built-in microphon , how should I solve this problem?
<LjL> !pl | Lorens103
<ubottu> Lorens103: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oCean_> !pl > Lorens103
<ubottu> Lorens103, please see my private message
<guideX> It would appear that Ubuntu see's my WD 160 GB ATA/100 IDE Laptop HDD as a SCSI device using the alternate dvd install, then after installation, it won't boot, says device doesn't exist
<beginner>  fujitsu siemens  lifebook s7110
<guideX> on my dell 600m
<ubuntu__> grawity: note still doesn't work sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<saica> guideX, which ubuntu did you install?
<beginner> how can I figure out the problem with my built-in mic in  fujitsu siemens  lifebook s7110?
<ubuntu__> grawity: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<beginner> please give me a hint
<guideX> 9.10 dvd install
<aaron11> Slart: On a laptop here running intel pentium
<ubuntu__> grawity: it said E: Package ttf-mscorefonts-installer has no installation candidate
<guideX> it says "Error no such device: <device string> Press any key to continue
<solidsnake> ubuntu: wild guess but try taking off "-installer"
<guideX> after installation on empty hdd
<oCean_> ubuntu__: is multiverse repo enabled?
<saica> guideX, reboot from the live cd again, try ubuntu, and fdisk your drive. If fdisk complains about a GPT partition table it doesn't support, you'll have to make a new MSDOS partition and reinstall anew.
<guideX> sounds good saica, thanks
<aaron11> ubuntu__: Arent you ubuntu? lol!
<legend2440> ubuntu__: do you have multiverse repo enabled?
<Slart> aaron11: have you checked in System menu, Administration, Firewall configuration?
<ubuntu__> aaron11: using live cd , forgot to change nick
<ubuntu__> Ocen_ , ledgend2440 multiverse repo ?
<solidsnake> can you even install anythin if on a live cd?
<oCean_> ubuntu__: the package is in multiverse repository
<aaron11> Slart: Thers nothing like that.
<ghostknife> Since I upgrade to karmic, whenever I press ctrl+c in the terminal, it prints ^C (even though it still has the interrupt effect).
<grawity> solidsnake: sure - it just won't stay installed after reboot.
<oCean_> ubuntu__: system > administration > software sources, and enable "mulitverse"
<grawity> ghostknife: Has always worked like that for me.
<solidsnake> grawity: I learn something new everyday!
<anteaya> I have been tasked with breathing life into a server that has been dormant for over 12 months. It is running an old version of Feisty server which is no longer supported so I can do my application update via apt-get. Question: what are the hazards of upgrading an application via source when it was originally installed via a package manager? (It shows up on the dpkg -l command.)
<anteaya> s/can/can't
<saica> guideX, no problem! however, i am not entirely sure this will work in Karmic. it works in Jaunty, but I finally gave up on Karmic because of this problem in relation to a RAID device (i assumed it had to do with my particular hardware)
<grawity> !eolupgrade
<ghostknife> grawity: it's new for me. Further, when I log into another machine via SSH on the same terminal, it works fine after I get my bash session (not showing ^C)
<Kalic> does anyone know if its possible to get an Ati Mobility Radeon x1400 to work in ubuntu with hardware acceleration?
<grawity> ghostknife: Wait, _when_ exactly do you press ^C then?
<guideX> saica: this happened after replacing a hdd with bad sectors.. old one was a 30 gb ide ata/100 hdd, new one is 160gb
<solidsnake> whats up with the flood bots?
<Slart> aaron11: try installing gufw    (sudo apt-get install gufw)   then look again
<grawity> ghostknife: Ever since I started using Linux, pressing ^C would interrupt the running app and print a "^C".
<guideX> the old hdd, even though failing, booted up fine with fresh 9.10 install, this one though has that error
<LjL> solidsnake: nothing special. they're reacting to the netjoin.
<ghostknife> grawity: whenever. To quit a program (like cat), on the command line to cancel the command, tc.
<guideX> also during setup, ubuntu sees my drive as a scsi drive
<saica> can anyone help me get my system to boot? i am trying to boot a raid0 in Jaunty. It was working yesterday until I installed linux-modules-backports and upgraded a few packages.
<guideX> which my drive is ide
<ghostknife> grawity: usually it interrupts the program, but doesn't print anything (for me)
<solidsnake> LjL:k
<aaron11> Slart: Naaah! Ill do sudo apt-get purge telnetd
<ghostknife> grawity: I prefer this
<ubuntu__> oCean_ , legend2440 : working now Thanks , but why do I need to enable it ? what is "multiverse" for ?
<Slart> aaron11: of course.. that would be the best solution.. telnet is nasty =)
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<oCean_> anteaya: I know it is not your actual question, but upgrade could (technically) be possible. See eol upgrade docu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Joe__> since the other channel is a bit... dead, does anyone here know how to force wine to use 3d hardware acceleration?  It insists on using software
<oCean_> !repos > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<anteaya> oCean_, yeah, I'm thinking upgrade too, but this structure is so fragile, we just want to get it working for about 2 months to give me the time to upgrade and re-write. Sigh, may have to go back to the client and have a chat.
<ActionParsnip> Joe__: it uses hardware afaik
<Milkman08> Hey guys, noone know the solution to my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365114
<anteaya> oCean_, and thanks for the link, looking
<ActionParsnip> Joe__: did you check the appdb to make sure its compatible
<Joe__> ActionParsnip 5fps and 100% of one CPU core being used, renice -n -20 jumps fps to 30, as far as I can tell that's software acceleration
<oCean_> anteaya: sure. good luck with that
<Joe__> actionparsnip it is, but not greatly (requires patching wine to get it to work), no reports of low fps that I can find
<Otacon22> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<capon> help... pls answare in private :/   http://pastebin.com/m22b92966
<ActionParsnip> Joe__: sounds likely, check the appdb for settings, you may need a native dll to make it run better
<ubuntu__> thanks oCean_ and ubottu :-)
<ActionParsnip> Joe__: or an option on the launcher for the app
 * Downix waves, "Morning.
<ActionParsnip> Joe__: my POS system runs return to castle wolfenstein well on my nvidia video card
<Joe__> ActionParsnip I'l look into that.  Thanks, you've always been helpful (at least this time I didn't kill my computer... that was 2 days ago :P)
<ghostknife> where can I start looking for something like this? Where is keys like ^C configured
<capon> http://pastebin.com/m22b92966
<ghostknife> My 2 "stty -a"'s show the same on both machines
<Downix> Joe__: So, tomorrow then for killing it?  8)
<usuario> evat
<ActionParsnip> Joe__: nice, ask in #winehq too
<Otacon22> I'm trying to se a DVD on my pc with ubuntu 9.10 but i can't
<Otacon22> VLC crashes
<Otacon22> also totem
<capon> 0tacon22: mplayer
<Otacon22> i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Downix> Octacon22:  Have you tried a different dvd?
<usuario> hello
<Otacon22> capon, i've tried also with mplayer
<capon> hm...
<quesada> my right alt key doesn't work, any idea how to debug this? It's not hardware. tried 2 keyboards. It's not X, tried on a TTy1
<Otacon22> it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Otacon22: you need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<usuario> cómo puedo conectar la camara web
<capon> cltry to clean the laser glass ;)
<capon> http://pastebin.com/m22b92966
<Otacon22> ActionParsnip, i've done as shown on ubuntu wiki:
<Otacon22>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ActionParsnip> Otacon22: its not in the default repos
<Milkman08> Does anyone know how to recover files from "lost+found" folder? my problem--->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365114
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Otacon22> ok
<ActionParsnip> Otacon22: tat script installs an older version
<quesada> any program that shows global shortcuts at the system level?
<Downix> Fun, new install of Ubuntu, and it's hosed X server.  (Man I hate Intel gfx)
<CUALL> Downix: dongratulations
<saica> ok... so i've spent weeks rebuilding my computer after a botched upgrade to Karmic... and now it doesn't boot... and there's no relevant information about the problem available... so I have two choices: stick it out until someone who works on the dev team of initramfs-tools has time to talk, or format and reinstall... agian...
<Downix> CUALL: No big loss for me, just an "Oh, that's interesting" moment.
<xlauwon> ..
<Pelo> any guides in setting up 4 channel sound in cli ?
<ubuntu__> Ocen_ : Do you know how do I change my brightness window ?
<Otacon22> ActionParsnip, it is not working also after "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<ActionParsnip> Downix: me too
<Otacon22> i've tried with vlc,mplayer,totem
<ActionParsnip> Otacon22: you need the medibuntu repo
<Otacon22> ActionParsnip, i've just added them
<Downix> looks like the system never made an xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Otacon22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Otacon22> ActionParsnip, I'VE ALREADY DONE IT
<ActionParsnip> Downix: karmic sadly doesnt, even though its massively useful
<xiven> HI...When a package is built from a .deb file, is it built from source, or is a .deb file a psuedo binary of some sort?
<plitter> http://www.swissgarde.com/ can someone try this site and see if they can get in?
<CUALL> xiven: build from source
<legend2440> plitter: i can't
<Pelo> plitter, can'T get in
<xiven> Are deb packages building from source, or are they not? If not,then I'll start building things from source
<tolpico> How do I know the label of some NTFS drives with respect to sda1 sda2 etc. For example sda1=label. how to know that? Thanks.
<CUALL> Pelo: where R U now>
<saica> xiven: depends on the package... some have source and some don't.
<Pelo> CUALL,  in regards to what ?
<CUALL> tolpico: gedit the fstab
<xiven> Well I thought Debian was source based?
<Downix> ActionParsnip: Talk about preculiar.  Altho I have it working now, it lacks support for the touchpad.
<erUSUL> tolpico: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/*
<Downix> xiven:  No, you're thinking Gentoo
<xiven> I could swear Debian and Ubuntu were source based packages
<r0site> hello
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: you can download source debs if you wih
<xiven> That's one of the reasons I originally liked it over Fedora/CentOS/SuSE
<saica> xiven: it's GNU based, meaning all of the basic and supported packages should have their source code available, but the package installer typically handles binaries.
<guideX> ok that didn't work
<guideX> same error
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Well then why aren't we handling RPM
<xiven> RPM
<Downix> xiven:  No, Gentoo is the main sourced-based distribution distributions.  Debian and Ubuntu *can* be, but they are not by default.
<erUSUL> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<r0site> i want install msn with is the best amsn or an other
<xiven> RPM's instead of DEB's?
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: no ubuntu (and debian) use deb, not rpm
<Downix> xiven: They handle deb, why doesn't Red Hat use deb?
<CUALL> xiven: you can make a deb by tourself from source
<Pelo> CUALL, where am I in regards to sound ?  got basic stereo working,  , I just plugged in an extra set of speaker in the line-out plug and but I'm only getting regular sound from the regular speakers,  nothing comes out of the line-out speakers
<xiven> Good point there, sorry for that stupid question lol
<Downix> xiven: It's like asking, why does windows use .cab and not .zip?
<Pelo> CUALL, I'm guessing I only have one line in  a config file to edit but I can'T find a decent guide to tell me which
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: there are no stupid questions :D
<xiven> Hmm...I can't seem to find xscreensaver's source package..
<microhaxo> Is there a package or software for Ubuntu 9.10 that will have better power management for my Eee pc 1000he? I wanted to have a little more power options on when to charge the battery. I dont want the charger to kick in until im depleted to about 88%. I heard its not good to keep charging from 90% to 100.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<CUALL> Pelo: try   code :alsamixer
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<microhaxo> Is there a package or software for Ubuntu 9.10 that will have better power management for my Eee pc 1000he? I wanted to have a little more power options on when to charge the battery. I dont want the charger to kick in until im depleted to about 88%. I heard its not good to keep charging from 90% to 100.  - RE asked because of netsplit.
<xiven> Did you say that not everything in the repositories has a source package?
<ActionParsnip1> microhaxo: i the the netbook remox has it
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: most do afaik
<Downix> xiven: that is true, as not everything *has* open source.  But 98% roughly of what is in there does.
<EagleScreen> microhaxo: may be Kubuntu...
<microhaxo> I would rather not install netbook remix though, can i just download that specific package and use it with regular?
<Pelo> CUALL, I'm guessing I don'T know what you meant,  just put  code: alsamixer in the terminal and I get command not found ,
<xiven> microhaxo> I'm not certain, but i believe I've seen that around before..try searching on sourceforge.net
<saica> RPM is designed for a different system structure, although as ubottu says they can be adapted with alien. there may be some package managers out there which can handle apt and rpm repositories simultaneously, but who knows what would happen to the system..
<xiven> Well surely X Screen Saver package does...
<CUALL> Pelo: sorry  ,is _     alsamixer
<microhaxo> Ok, ill look around. Thanks.
<saica> xiven: everything in the standard repositories should have a source package.
<Pelo> CUALL, command not found
<ActionParsnip1> microhaxo: i guess you can use this with jaunty: http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-jaunty.html
<xiven> microhaxo> If you dont' find it let me know, and I'll see about finding it myself and add it to my website under hard-to-find or something
<ActionParsnip1> microhaxo: its an optomised kernel for the eee
<microhaxo> I heard that kernel was buggy
<sludge> hi all, Im quite unfamiliar with ati graphics cards......what would the equivalent for an nvidia 7600 or 7800 be?
 * saica still desperate for help with initramfs...
<ActionParsnip1> microhaxo: ive not usd it ut i've seen people use it, its free to download and use, you can uninstall it if its bad
<xiven> microhaxo> Which kernel, Jaunty's??
<microhaxo> yea apparently, i am running 9.10 though.
<Pelo> CUALL, do I absolutely need pulseaudio to make it work ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | sludge
<ubottu> sludge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<saica> sludge: if you're using linux don't buy ati.
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know how do I change my brightness window ?
<Scorpion_on> hello all
<Downix> sludge: there is no 1:1 comparison, ATI does some things better than nvidia, other thins not so good.
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know how do I change my brightness ubuntu ?
<Pelo> ubuntu__, laptop ?
<CUALL> Pelo: may be   you should install alsa alsa-utils and alsa-oss
<Downix> saica: I run ATI w/o issue.  Also run nVidia, Intel, PowerVR...
<xiven> Hey umm...is Ubuntu (Karmic) only seeing my LCD, when it should see a CRT External Monitor a problem within Ubuntu, or would that be a problem within VirtualBox (It's a VirtualBox Linux Guest)?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: theres a setting in display some place i believe
<ubuntu__> Pelo : nope , is a desktop , it quite bright here , rather than changing at the monitor
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: looking now but can't find
<saica> Downix: with what drivers, the proprietary or the open source?
<sludge> <saica> okay, that is what I thought.....
<grawity> xiven: Virtual machines cannot see the real hardware - they only see that which is emulated by VirtualBox.
<Pelo> ubuntu__, not sure if this will work but check in the pannel applets ( right click pannel , add to pannel) there is a brightness control in there somewhere, but it is meant for lcd and laptop
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: you can add the applet to your panel
<Downix> saica: Mixture, depends on the card.  Altho I've had to be picky in both cases.
<xiven> Okay
<xiven> So, I need ot tell VBox to emulate it then
<sludge> <saica> so you say completely avoid ati if running ubuntu?
<strange> yes fuck ati
<Downix> saica: nVidia, sadly, lacks support for some of the systems I run.
<strange> nvidia lacks support for what?
<grawity> xiven: And VirtualBox can only emulate some types of hardware - a generic video card, a generic display, a generic soundcard.
<lmxl> hi i dont why i cant on extra effects please i need halp
<Downix> strange: SPARC, PowerPC, SuperH, MIPS....
<strange> powerpc works with nvidia
<xiven> Hmm
<Downix> strange: Not all nvidia
<strange> dunno about sparc dont see why you need gpu for that htough
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: able to add but it's at the minimum -,even I increase it still doesn't change .
<sludge> saica, is there an nvidia czrd AGP card that you recommend for ubuntu?  I've been looking at 7300, 7600, and 7800 but the latter is hard to find
<saica> sludge: the reason i say so is what happened with the recent change in ati's drivers, where a lot of cards were dropped and will never again be supported. also the open-source drivers are not ready. in general i have had a very bad experience with ati and linux and i have not seen anywhere that someone praised an ati card over anything else in linux..
<xiven> Pidgin 2.6.4 requires XScreenSaver development headers to be available.....but I can't find it in the repository.. And the website actually recommends NOT compiling from source.
<ActionParsnip1> Otacon22: any good?
<tavi> hy
<lmxl> it write me i sory i cant on extra effeckts
<Otacon22> i've ejected and reinserted the dvd and now maybe is working
<Downix> Saica: I'd not praise them till the open source drivers are more mature, but I'd not dismiss them either.
<tavi> i wanna reinstall ubuntu 8 04 where do i find him?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: thats all i know dude, is the system a sony per chance?
<ActionParsnip1> !download | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<saica> sludge: sorry i don't have any shopping tips for you as i need some myself lol
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: if you use the pidgin ppa its all handled for you
<Downix> Ok, can't get xinput to work for setting up the touchpad in X.  Very fustrating.
<lmxl> please
<sludge> saica well I may just bite the bullet and get the 7600 for around $100 canadian
<ActionParsnip1> saica: i use the 190 driver with my onboard 6150 onboard, runs fine and dandy
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1 : it's a desktop , running live cd  9.10, the brighness level , it feels like the screen is too white
<Elnino> am running nut
<xiven> Pidgin PPA?
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1 : using ati 690g chipset
<lmxl> scrip for effeckts please
<Elnino> am having issue with sound
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: do the ati settings app have a brightness setting at all?
 * saica still needs help getting modules into initramfs...
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: i didn't install any driver since it's from the live cd.
<lmxl> no
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: that's why I dont know how t oset
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<legend2440> sludge: http://ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search?offset=0&category=&manufacturer=201&rating=&price=&os=1&order-by=&keywords=
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: you can install the ati driver in liveCD
<Elnino> i have surf the internet for help but to no avail
<Elnino> nothing still
<Elnino> pls help
<sludge> thanks legend2440
<ActionParsnip1> !details | Elnino
<ubottu> Elnino: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xiven> Sorry, I've never used a PPA before..couldn't remember what you were talking about
<nasser> hi everyone!
<nasser> Which is better, gnome or kde?
<grawity> There's no "better".
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: its an extra repository you can add and install apps from
<CUALL> nasser: try
<ActionParsnip1> nasser: both are equally good, they just give advantages in different areas
<grawity> xiven: Ubuntu PPAs ("personal package archives" or something) are user-owned package repositories.
<nasser> Which do you use?
<xiven> But that says untrusted source
<cabaro> Knome is better
<ActionParsnip1> nasser: also depends which apps you run more, if you use more kde apps, use kde
<CUALL> nasser: i use gnome
<Downix> You know, lacking a mouse in X w/ gnome setup is a bit fustrating
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: you add the GPG key and its fine
<grawity> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip1> nasser: there are more than just gnome and kde too
<ActionParsnip1> Downix: i can imagine
<kotis> when i change my resolution to 1680x1050, i have big "empty" black space in the left side and a bit smaller black space in the right side. so the picture doesn't look right.  what can i do to make it look better? i have viewsonic va2216w, ubuntu 9.10, nvidia 7300gs. nvidia-settings think that i have crt monitor.
<cabaro> i think thre should be a Knome UI
<xiven> I add the PPA to APT's sources.list file right?
<nasser> but gnome and kde are the most well-known, aren't them?
<tizian> Hallo
<Downix> ActionParsnip1: Could be worse
<switch10> does anyone know why the command ls -C doesnt work with a long list of file names??
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: you can but you will need to manually inport the kep
<xiven> I don't see the package needed in the "Package" listing on the page..does that mean adding the PPA would be useless to me?
<CUALL> nasser: maybe ur right
<Downix> nasser: yes, but not the only ones out there.  xfce, sawfish, Enlightenment off the top of my head
<Elnino> i have a problem with sound, am running ubuntu 9.04
<Downix> nasser:  Normally I run AmiWM myself
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: if you use software sources you can add: ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa          and it will all be handled or you
<xiven> I don't know how to manually import the key so I'll have to search that up
<xiven> Ohhh
 * saica taps random keys into his unresponsive BusyBox... still unresponsive..
<xiven> I never knew what that menu item was about lol
<tizian> ._._._._._._._._._._.
<grawity> xiven: If you are just trying to install Pidgin, even the official website has instructions.
<xiven> I've from the Breezy Badger days lol
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: erm , iirc , after any graphic driver installed , it's must to restart to take effect.I dont think the live cd reboot will work. :-?
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: or you can paste the square text in a file from this link: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x7FB8BEE0A1F196A8   then run: sudo apt-key add file
<xiven> I'm just having a little problem with the X ScreenSaver plugin
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: just restart x
<legend2440> kotis: any controls on the monitor itself to "stretch" the screen image?
<grawity> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys 7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<nasser> Which is the server where I can find the ubuntu-bot channel??
<saica> can anyone help me figure out how to get my keyboard working in busybox?
<grawity> nasser: It's here on Freenode.
<grawity> nasser: But the channel is #ubuntu-bots, not #ubuntu-bot
<CUALL>      /me busy
<nasser> thanks a lot grawity, you're so helpful!
<xiven> Sorry, which package is that GPG key for? Is that for Pidgin or for X Screen Saver directly?
<ActionParsnip1> Elnino: can you give some details, nobody can help without any details which you have failed to provide
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: it marks the source as trusted
<xiven> (Sorry I'm I noob when it comes to this area)
<grawity> xiven: The key is for all packages that are in the repository you just added.
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: sorry newbie , forgotten .just check it's install xserver-xorg-video-ati installed
<capon> help http://pastebin.com/m2df1a26c
<capon> help http://pastebin.com/m2df1a26c
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: where can I find the setting ?
<Elnino> i was running vista before, then i formated and installed ubuntu i month ago
<Elnino> i am new with ubuntu
<capon> how to configure X to run from /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to   /etc/X11/xorg.cong.new ???
<Elnino> so if u tell me the kind of info u need that will really help
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: press alt+k+printscreen   it will load the driver
<capon> how to configure X to run from /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to   /etc/X11/xorg.cong.new ???
<ActionParsnip1> capon: rename the file you want to use as xorg.conf    it will then be used, you can rename the current file so you can keep the settings
<puppet> '
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: doesn't work , it just print screen
<ActionParsnip1> Elnino: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<xiven> HOw exactly are GPG's created anyway? What data makes it up?
<saica> capon, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<xiven> Don't answer my last one (reading man page)
<cabaro> easier to replace the file  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig && mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<capon> <ActionParsnip1>: cat /etc/X11/xorg.new ???
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: its created by the repo maintatiner and must match the key on the repo
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: just one line (Codename:	karmic)
<saica> cabaro... perhaps you should try this in your native language
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: then alt+k+printscreen (all together) will restart the x server
<ActionParsnip1> capon: a simple mv command will do it
<Downix> Ok, and now I cannot install a driver from within X because it says I lack priveledge to, but it will not prompt me for sudo
<capon> ok
<cabaro> saica: what are you telling me?
<Downix> something is preculiar
<saica> lol sorry, not caparo i meant capon
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: I dont wanted to restart , all my application like this irc chat client will gone.I need to install again
<saica> perhaps i should change my native language...
<cabaro> saica: You are forgiven for Xmas sake :)
<saica> thank you / gracias / domo
<xiven> Action so the point of the GPG then is to help ensure that the package one is installing, is indeed created by the appropriate maintainer, and is safe software. Correct?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: you wont, you are simply restarting the gui. Not the OS. In Linix the display is seperate form the OS (unlike windows) so if it crashes it can be restarted using that key combination. Windows doesnt have this and a whole reboot is needed which is not practical
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: pretty much yes
<xiven> Okay..well I've added the PPA, and added the GPG key
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: you can tell apt-get etc to ignore the fact that the repo doesnt have the key on your system
<aman_> Hi all, I have recently installed ubuntu 9.10 and i was trying something on it. It got hanged and i pressed reset button on the CPU but when it restarted, now its directly logging into my account rather than asking me for the username and password to login. I mean there is no login screen. It directly logs into my account. And when ubuntu boots a message comes up in between "Cannot mount /etc/fstab". Can any one help me regarding this????
<xiven> So, I  guess now I built Pidgin from repo source???
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: ok then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<xiven> Ohh
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: no point that is the deb from the people who code pidgin so its the most recent release
<xiven> BY the way, when you install package headers, or package-dev's..where do the sources go?
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: no idea
<Egbert9e9> where's the gnome executable for tray keymap switcher?
<xiven> Software Sources is just a GUI Front-End for managing APT's Source List file, isn't it?
<Egbert9e9> like the kxkb application kde had
<Downix> ok, gdm can launch, but I cannot run startx myself after killing it, saying gart is missing
<saica> xiven, indeed it is.
<Pranav> How to copy all files from the SSH using a single command into my /home/Desktop ?
<saica> but with a few extra features
<plitter> can i enter a page that displays this errormessage: "Error Code: 403 Forbidden. ISA Server is configured to block HTTP requests that require authentication. (12250) " but i have the wrong configurations?
<xiven> Hmm...this VBox seems to run slow a lot...I might need to incrase its RAM
<Pranav> How to copy all files from the SSH using a single command into my /home/Desktop ?
<sryque> Pranav: use scp
<xiven> I only gave it 512MB this time around. Does Karmic need more?
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: yes its just a gui to apt-get which is a frontend to dpkg and wget
<cabaro> scp user@server.name:/folder/* /home/username
<Downix> a ha, I think I have it
<Downix> brb
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: should be fine
<xiven> apt-get is just a front-end to wget and dpkg???
<xiven> I thought it did a little more then that lol
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: vbox will need a bit more ram though
<switch10> is there an easy way to take a screenshot of a specific area in ubuntu?  I know prt scrn, but then i have to crop it.  any ideas?
<rsk> xiven, it does a bit more
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: yes it gets the relevant debs using wget, then installs in the right order using dpkg
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: it also runs the post install scriptstoo
<saica> xiven, it does sort of pay attention to dependencies... not as well as aptitude, but unlike aptitude it is configurable.
<cabaro> switch10: alt+printscreen givres te window in focus
<pflanze> Hello. Are there any PGP signatures for the installer images?
<xiven> Yeah..well I hesitate to give it a full gig..because the Vista host only has 2Gig's...not that I actually do much with Vista..but it still has Anti-Adware and Anti-Spyware programs running kground..plus the Graphics Card Manager.. and can have Photoshop up for hours
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, can u help???
<padi999> Hi all
<lstarnes> pflanze: there should be some .asc files on the mirrors
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: ask the channel
<cabaro> sorry for typos...
<aman_> Hi all, I have recently installed ubuntu 9.10 and i was trying something on it. It got hanged and i pressed reset button on the CPU but when it restarted, now its directly logging into my account rather than asking me for the username and password to login. I mean there is no login screen. It directly logs into my account. And when ubuntu boots a message comes up in between "Cannot mount /etc/fstab". Can any one help me regarding this????
<legend2440> switch10: open accessories>take screenshot   choose Select area to grab
<Pranav> sryque, But I am logged into SSH and cannot login again, I dont have the password
<padi999> If I can ping the IP of google.com but not "www.google.com" then something with NAT is wrong. How can I debug/fix that?
<KittyBoots> Hello, I am using openoffice calc and I am tryint to find page break preview but I can't find it, can anyone tell me where it is?
<AnRkey> i have just booted my server after having to shut it down in a power outage. I noted that my data partition on the server is not mounting. I tried to mount it manually and I get this : mount: /dev/sdb3 already mounted or /media/Data busy. What can I try (BTW: I am in a panic!)
<switch10> legend2440: thanks.  I also just discovered alt+prtscrn
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: you should have restarted X rather than hard powering off
<xiven> apt-get watches dependencies did I get that right?
<xiven> brb..gotta restart pidgin
<cabaro> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: yes apt-get installs deps for you
<sryque> Pranav, use scp from the box you're ssh'd into
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: I suggest you boot to liveCD to run: sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1
<siddhesh> hi
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, i was not aware of that but i fixed xserver then only the system was able to boot.
<saica> AnRkey, first, take five deep breaths, slowly in... and slowly out...
<pflanze> lstarnes: aha, these: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/9.10/SHA256SUMS.gpg  Thanks.
<Pranav> sryque, cant understand
<AnRkey> saica: then :)
 * AnRkey is hyperventilating now
<piero> Hi! How can I remove all packets from my system, leaving only those in ubuntu-minimal ?
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: then its accessible from /media/Data
<saica> AnRkey, try fsck
<AnRkey> tried it
<xiven> Damn...still no MSN support
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, can i try that right now in gui?
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: id go for an fsck like saica says,
<cabaro>  Pranav: ok, to do it the sryque said: ssh to the box with files, the scp * user@destination:/folder
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: no as the partition is in use
<xiven> Can you send configuration directives to dpkg-reconfigure??
<sryque> Pranav: from the remote box, run scp /folder-on-remote-machine user@local-machine:/home/Desktop
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: you can always restore from backups to fix the data
<AnRkey> fsck says it's in use
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, but ubuntu is on sda3
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: you need to be in a liveCD
<AnRkey> 700gb, yeah that would be quick
<cabaro>  Pranav: destination needs to have ssh enabled
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: then fsck that instead
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: thats nothing
<AnRkey> ActionParsnip1, gonna boot in to a live cd quick
<AnRkey> brb
<tolpico> I want to shortcuts of drives in the panel. Dragging it on to panel doesn't work. Any other way I can create drive shortcuts on panels?
<sryque> Pranav, also, its scp -r if you want to copy recursively
<Pranav> cabaro, how to enable /
<Fake51> hiya. Hope someone might be able to help me with a gnome-terminal problem: can't seem to get cyrillic characters displayed properly
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: i look after sql backups which dwarf that easily
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, i did fsck in the terminal shall i reboot now?
<saica> please... anybody... help with initramfs
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: it wont be that quick
<AnRkey> ActionParsnip1, I need this running in a few hours
<cabaro> Pranav: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ActionParsnip1> aman_: boot to the liveCD to run the command so te partition isnt in use
 * AnRkey is booting a live cd on the server quick, brb
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, oh okie
<Pranav> cabaro, its already installed
<Pranav> how to check if its running ?
<aman_> ActionParsnip1, so i m going to do it in live session. Thank You.
<cabaro> its probably on, but you can check it by : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status
<Fake51> cyrillic characters, gnome-terminal, any takers?
<sryque> Pranav, if its installed, its likely already running.  You can run the scp command without any additional configuration.
<Pranav> ok
<PyjamaSpank> what is my best option to record video from a webcam and audio from a microphone?
<legend2440> tolpico: right click top panel choose Add to Panel  choose Disk Mounter  see if that does what you want
<ActionParsnip1> !best | PyjamaSpank
<ubottu> PyjamaSpank: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cabaro> Pranav: did you get it done?
<Pranav> sryque, even though I give right password of my destination machine, it says permission denied
<Pranav> cabaro, even though I give right password of my destination machine, it says permission denied
<sryque> Pranav: does the user you're connecting as have write access to the destination directory?
<ActionParsnip1> PyjamaSpank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: it doesn't restart , it just print screen
<cabaro> is the username you give in sudoers list?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/11/12/recovering-ctrl-alt-backspace-functionality-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<padi999> I can ping all IP's in the web but not their domainnames. Is this a DNS problem? How can I resolve it? I don't have a GUI.
<imlad> Need  help  - tying to back up Windows files using an Ubuntu install CD
<cabaro> Parsnip:is it the same username you use?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: you can then use ctrl+alt+backspace
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: ok
<Pranav> cabaro, sryque : I did "scp -r gateway/ pranav@192.168.0.140:/home/Desktop/" and I said "yes" to fingerprint. Now it says permission denied
<ActionParsnip1> imlad: you can mount ntfs read only without any extra config
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs | imlad
<ubottu> imlad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<xarvox> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | xarvox
<ubottu> xarvox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<imlad> I tried and can't see the partition.  I will read the docs you refer to and try again...
<tolpico> legend2440, thanks yes it displays the drives. But its two click away. Any idea on how to make it a single click icon. Anyway this is much better than going through menu. thanks
<sebastian> hey dudes and girls
<xarvox> im trying to setup wireless network on my macbook, but cant get it to work
<cabaro> Parsnip: PM maybe and paste the output of the command
<ActionParsnip1> xarvox: run: sudo lshw -C network
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: it doesn't restart , no response at at all pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip1> xarvox: yu will see a product line, websearch that for guides
<Pranav> cabaro, sryque: so is there some other way or what should I do ?
<a0107> omfg
<xarvox> i tryed that, product 5.1
<sryque> Pranav, ensure that /home/Desktop exists on the destination machine and you have write access
<cabaro> Parsnip: sorry, not meant for you i meant Pranav
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu__: did you enable it in the keyboard prefs?
<legend2440> tolpico: well you could put icons for the drives on your Desktop and then you would just click them
<sebastian> anyone using a solid state drive here?
<nasser> I've installed kde on my laptop but when I sign in with kde only appears the terminal
<sebastian> i could use some help on optimization
<qwerkus> hello: has somebdody time/patience to help me out with a nice kernel panic at ubuntu 9.04 startup ?
<ActionParsnip1> sebastian: use ext2
<tolpico> legend2440, I actually have an auto hide sidebar menu with links to important directories/drives.
<sebastian> beacuse of the journaling?
<legend2440> tolpico: ok
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip1: ok just enable now trying thanks forgot to enable
<Pranav> cabaro, sryque: Is there some folder in my machine which have the least permission, so that I can write easily
<Pranav> sth like temporary for guest
<ActionParsnip1> sebastian: exactly, less writes
<cabaro> Pranav: home folder
<sebastian> allright
<spase>  zlt6v4
<ActionParsnip1> sebastian: you can read infintely, its writes which are limited
<cabaro> Pranav: or just try : sudo apt-get install filezilla
<xiven> Action how long have you been using Ubuntu for?
<sebastian> thanks parsnip
<Pranav> cabaro, where the destination machine or source machine ?
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: sine 07 but I've used linux since mandrake 6 was released
<xiven> do apt-get install filezilla on whatever machine you wish it ot be installed on
<xiven> I'm not sure when Mandrake 6 was released..but ok
<cabaro> Pranav: the one you have Gnome installed, so the machine you are giving the command from
<ActionParsnip1> xiven: gftp is lighter than filezilla
 * saica still hopes a savior will come forward to help with initramfs..
<AnRkey> ActionParsnip1, quess where my iso's for the boot cd are
<xiven> gFTP may be lighter then Filezilla, but I like Filezilla better. For one thing its not linux-dependent.
<cabaro> Pranav: it installs an SCP client, and you can try connecting from there
<Pranav> cabaro, but I dont have password for the source machine
<sebastian> then i just need an URL to the most up to date PPA with mplayer + vdpau things and smplayer =)
<ActionParsnip1> AnRkey: niiiiiiiice
<AnRkey> guess*
<xiven> I love Linux, but I have to be able to operate without it also.
<Slyone> Hey guys, how do i create an bootable iso image in ubuntu on my usb stick??
<AnRkey> will download 1 quick
<Pranav> and I have gnome installed in destination machine
<sebastian> Slyone, use the usb-creator in the gnome menu
<Pranav> cabaro,  I am on the destination machine
<cabaro> Pranav: that is you problem , you need to have access to both machines
<Slyone> sebastian, gnome menu?
<xiven> slyone> Google mkisofs
<sebastian> yeah, you know the panel with applications places system
<sebastian> system then find usb-creator
<cabaro> Pranav: im not going to teach anyone to hack
<Pranav> cabaro, ok
<Pranav> :(
<xiven> Who's trying to hack?
<xiven> Wait, what was he talking about with host machine and destination machine
<ubuntu__user> ActionParsnip1: using jockey , how do I set it ?
<xiven> Was he trying  to install something other ANOTHER machine using apt-get?
<ubuntu__user> ActionParsnip1: using jockey , how do I set the brightness ?
<usuario> eeee
<cabaro> xiven: no password for source machine, my help stops here
<usuario> k pasisa
<xiven> He didn't know the password??
<maxagaz> how to set grub2 to boot automatically on windows ?
<cabaro> xiven: i know the passwords to all the systems i need to have access to.
<xiven> I could understand forgetting the password..but there are ways to get around that if you google to recover your system
<cabaro> its a remote machine and no password, so i'm not helping anymore
<tolpico> legend2440, I got it. example "ln -s /media/sda3 linkname" one click solution for accessing drives.
<cabaro> xiven: i just get the feeling that it's not his/her own system, so i stop my help there
<xiven> Yeah..sometimes the action must be taken.
<legend2440> tolpico: where is the link? in the Panel or on the Desktop?
<imlad> ActionParsnip1, it appears I mounted my ntfs partition, but I cannot see it in nautilus - or at least not the contents...
<xiven> I usually find its not mounted correctly when that happens
<tolpico> legend2440, in my case my prompt was on my home folder, so it created there. then i dragged it to panel
<hacker07> whats up
<cabaro> :) Hacker07:
<imlad> xiven, I will reboot and remount and see what happens.
<xiven> ok
<legend2440> tolpico: ok good. the way i have mine is i put drive icons on the Desktop using the Configuration Editor
<cabaro> imlad: sudo mount -l
<cabaro> imlad: sudo fdisk -l
<cabaro> imlad: maybe check /etc/fstab
<imlad> cabaro, installing ntfs-config
<cabaro> imlad:ok
<eightiesk> hello
<cabaro> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gerald00> hello
<eightiesk> where can i get repositories to install gtk2-engines-aurora?
<eightiesk> i'm using 9.10
<eightiesk> x86
<gerald00> im a little stuck wirt networkmanager. i configured a manual connection (usb net, device eth1) and now can not edit its properties
<eightiesk> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dnivra> gerald00: what does network manager say "device is not managed?"
 * qkbeyond who is  wowoto?
<CUALL> qkbeyond: hi  RU STILL ON LINE?
<gerald00> dnvira: it says  ifupdown(usb0)
 * CUALL I AM WOWOTO 
<qkbeyond> CUALL: oh no , englis is so poor..
<cabaro> eightiesk: http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=22&page=1
<CUALL> qkbeyond: in our native language?
<nasser> I've installed kde, but now when I sign in kde only appears the terminal
<aman_> hi all, can anyone tell me what is the use of the command "fsck -a"???
<dnivra> gerald00: what are you trying to do? could you elaborate the issue?
<Tiders> Has anyone gotten a Wacom tablet working with Ubuntu
<kyle__> Is the Irssi chat client safe?
<CUALL> qkbeyond: 会不会被骂？
<Jeruvy> aman_: 'man fsck' will tell you all you want.
<qkbeyond> CUALL: 谁知道...
<eightiesk> cabaro: run that by me again?
<CUALL> kyle__: yes  i now using irssi~
<CUALL> qkbeyond: 人家显示乱码的吧？
<cabaro> eightiesk: follow the link
<kyle__> thanks =D
<eightiesk> ...
<qkbeyond> CUALL: 不会.. utf8 ..
<Myrtti> !english | CUALL, qkbeyond
<ubottu> CUALL, qkbeyond: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CUALL> ubottu: ok I C
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eightiesk> cabaro: so i have to install satanic ubuntu to get my files?
<aman_> Jeruvy, actually actionparsnip told me to do that in live session and he is no more available here now. Can u help me with this? Actually i don't get any login screen, it directly boots into my account...
<gerald00> ok
<qkbeyond> ubottu: ..
<saywatmang> anyone know how ubuntu works with the core i7 820QM ?
<gerald00> this channel is really cowded
<gerald00> bye
<saywatmang> if it turbos up properly
<xarvox> im trying to configure wireless network on my macbook 5.1, have tryed installing addons as described in the ubuntu forum and other google threads, but it refuses to connect to the base-station (can scan, but not connect). could someone please take the time to talk me thru this (im noob) in a private chat?
 * dnivra is puzzled at what gerald00 said "This channel is really crowded". Of course it's a support channel!
<TimbukFive> hi
<timlee> Good day! May I ask a question about mounting my external hard drive?
<dnivra> !ask | timlee
<ubottu> timlee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<timlee>                  Hi,  Under Ubuntu, I am trying to mount an external hard drive .   (1). First I tried to find out the name of the device:     $ sudo fdisk -l    Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes  
<timlee> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders  
<timlee> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes  
<timlee> Disk identifier: 0xa315a315  
<timlee>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System  
<FloodBot4> timlee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabaro> eightiesk: install from source http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<legend2440> eightiesk: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3YWJUFPL
<padi999> e
<TimbukFive> i want to change owner and permissions of a dir an his containing files..how to do this without chmod bla anyfile..there are much files...
<CUALL> qkbeyond: there R STILL A LONG TIME TO GO
<kats_> hey guys i need a media player that supports DVB-S
<Jeruvy> aman_: I'm confused, what has fsck to do with login?
<dnivra> TimbukFive: just right click -> properties and you should be able to change it there too.
<revchila> someone knows something about m-audio fast track pro sound card ?
<obaid> !past
<qkbeyond> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TimbukFive> dnivra : this works only for dir or single files..but nmot for the hole dir
<dnivra> TimbukFive: but you can't change owners from the properties window
<revchila> ubottu, you told me that ¿
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<revchila> ah ok
<cabaro> Timbukfive: cd to the directory, then: chmod 777 *      will give full rights to everyone
<ghostknife> Why is the following printed when I press ctrl+c (specifically the unicode squares): http://imagebin.ca/img/mXbutJ1.png
<revchila> i´m finding solutions for my sound card m audio fast track pro
<dnivra> TimbukFive: The best would be command line. Easy solution no problems
<qkbeyond> ubottu:  are you a girl.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gusan0r>  #join /backtrack-es
<sryque> TimbukFive: chmod -R and chown -R work recursively
<TimbukFive> cabaro : tryd commandline..didnt know that i can use * for hole dir, i wil ltry cabaro s soltuion , thanks
<dnivra> TimbukFive: you need the -r switch
<qkbeyond> !past
<cabaro> TimbukFive: np
<aman_> Jeruvy, actually i was trying something and PC got hanged. I pressed reset button on CPU and after that when i booted up ubuntu it didn't asked me for login but automatically logined into my account(no username of password required). And while booting it showed upa message "/etc/fstab sall not be mounted"..
<cabaro> TimbukFive: -R works all subdirectories as well
<Kalic> does anyone know if its possible to get an Ati Mobility Radeon x1400 to work in ubuntu with hardware acceleration? seems other distros get it working but with no acceleration
<TimbukFive> cabaro : nice good to know ! thanks
<tolpico> How to convert an image(png, jpg, etc) to svg format?
<TimbukFive> dnvira : ye i know, thanks too
<saica> Kalic, in which version of Ubuntu?
<Kalic> 9.10
<supertux1_> tolpico gimp
 * qkbeyond  who can tell me  how to use the  ubottu?
<dnivra> TimbukFive: no problem:). I think you owe cabaro more than me:).
<_Trullo> just ask ubottu
<aman_> Jeruvy, any ideas?
<revchila> n-audio fast track pro ?
<qkbeyond> _Trullo: for example?
<qwerkus> looks like I'll have to reinstall ubuntu :( . Is ext4 safe for everyday use now ?
<Jeruvy> aman_: ah, ok.  I see. You should run fsck on your drive then to check for errors.
<legend2440> !ati | qkbeyond  for example
<ubottu> qkbeyond  for example: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<saica> hmm.... maybe bad news for you. x1400 sounds like one of the cards that was dropped from support in the newer fglrx drivers (proprietary) which provice hardware accelleration
<qkbeyond> legend2440: thanks!
<aman_> Jeruvy, means? can u give me the command i m on live session right now
<tolpico> supertux1_, Do we need to install any plugin for GIMP? Because I cant find svg in save as dialog.
<olek_> siema
<CUALL> ubottu: hi ，can you help me to solve some problems about qkbeyon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeruvy> aman_: yup, fsck -A (note the caps)
<qkbeyond> !arch | CUALL
<lmxl> help please i cant on extra effects please i need halp?
<qkbeyond> !ati | CUALL
<ubottu> CUALL: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<saica> you might be able to get hardware accelleration in ubuntu 8.10 almost-out-of-the-box or ubuntu 9.04 (by downgrading xserver-xorg and several other packages)... i have tried to install the legacy fglrx in 9.10 and it was not pretty..
<cabaro> !halp
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<domjohnson> hello
<aman_> Jeruvy, it just showing a message "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16"
<Kalic> ah, figgures, amd stopped supporting the card themselves it seems also, i buy this laptop and it lasts a year before nothing on it is supported anymore :(
<domjohnson> is anyone else experiencing problems when Gstreamer-bad is installed?
<obaid> no
<legend2440> Kalic: perhaps someone would know in channel  #radeon
<domjohnson> as in, totem doesn't open...
<domjohnson> software-center doesn't open...
<qkbeyond> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kalic> legend20: alright, thank you
<saica> Kalic, it was a really awful thing for ATI to do. they screwed a lot of people who had cards one year old and less.
 * Kalic nods "yes they did"
<ska> I'm installing from an IDE cdrom and after its starts installing the software packages, 9.10 says: Please insert Ubuntu-XXX into cdrom".. It does this in both Regular and Alternate install isos... Please advise.
<laxative> Kalic, it was a really awful turd for ATI to excrete. they defecated a lot of feces who had manure one bowel movement and less.
<aman_> Jeruvy, any views?
<chandru_in> I've received an AVI file which when played with Totem or Gnome Mplayer displays a message saying "Use Windows Media Player" within the video area and doesn't play. Is there a workaround to make this file play with Totem/MPlayer?
<laxative> feces
<ska> I.E. The install fails .
<domjohnson> Sound no longer works....
<saica> lol laxative wut?
<Kalic> never again will I buy anything that has anything to do with ATI
<Jeruvy> aman_: it should be running.
<saica> kalic: same here
<Pranav> When I am copying many files, how to skip some files being copied ? If I press CTRL+C, the whole copying gets exits
<aman_> Jeruvy, it just showing a message "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16" i mean "fsck -A"
<xiven> I'm not sure I'm understanding sudo properly. sudo is required to install all software isn't it?
<Pranav> When I am copying many files, how to skip some files being copied ? If I press CTRL+C, the whole copying gets exits
<TimbukFive> xiven : install . yes
 * saica wishes ATI's marketing department watched this discussion.. although they probably wouldn't care..
<CUALL> xiven: most of the time
<xiven> I don't think I can install software without using sudo..because super user priveldges ar required for al installations right?
<Jeruvy> aman_: ah you're using a live session, you need to point it to the device /dev/hda or /dev/sda (or the partition)  use 'mount' for more details if you are not sure which one you need to check.
<CUALL> xiven: you can run sudo -i  before you  install ansoftware
<cabaro> Pranav: are there a lot of files you want to skip?
<xiven> Well yes. But eitherway you have to have super user privs to install software..
<timlee> sorry for my previous flood with multiline input. My question about mouting external hard drive could be seen at http://paste.ubuntu.com/347658/. Thanks and regards!
<sqip> what is the best browser to see flash movie in?
<CUALL> xiven: U R RIGHT
<Myrtti> !caps | CUALL
<ubottu> CUALL: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xiven> Ok, just making sure. Thanks.
<saica> Pranav, do you mean to skip some specific files? then why not just not copy them in the first place?
<TimbukFive> !caps | ubottu
<ubottu> TimbukFive: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TimbukFive> :s
<chandru_in> any help for me.  How does an AVI file detect my media player?
<xiven> What's the command to check the amount of disk space available?
<M1TE5H> in ubuntu 9.04 why my time are chaged when reboot
<airstrike> M1TE5H: are you dual booting?
<Jkessler> xiven: df
<saica> lol ubottu doesn't scold itself
<M1TE5H> i'M SET THE TIME BUT NEXT REBOOT IT CAN CHANGED
<legend2440> chandru_in: right click the avi choose properties the open with and choose media player you want to use
<happyaron> hi, my nvidia card doesn't work at a proper solution, I use envyng installed the driver, but after reboot it only have 640x480 resolution
<dnivra> !caps | MITESH
<ubottu> MITESH: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<saica> M1TE5H, your caps-lock is on
<supertux1_> tolpico then im' sorry, maybe you can't
<alberto> Good afternoon everyone!
<airstrike> chandru_in: you can right click the file and go under 'properities', 'open with'
<CUALL> xiven:  df -m
<airstrike> properties, even
<xiven> Ok.
<chandru_in> legend2440: I guess you haven't understood the problem.  It does open with Totem but displays a 4 second long message saying "User Windows Media Player" and stops
<Pranav> cabaro, yes I want to skip some bigger files
<chandru_in> *Use
<Pranav> cabaro, like iso and so
<tolpico> supertux1_,  no problem, thanks
<ashmew2> hi ppl , Merry Xmas
<airstrike> chandru_in: just use VLC
<alberto> I have a problem...My Tv Tuner card is wrongly recognised by Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<airstrike> it will play a potato.
<OerHeks> M1TE5H set your time in the bios
<ashmew2> i was wondering , why do people get burnt beans in the Ubuntu Forums ?
<cabaro> Pranav: gimme a sec
<M1TE5H> airstrike:yes ubuntu 9.4 & xp
<xiven> In my opinion MPLayer is the best
<airstrike> M1TE5H: your problem therein lies
<saica> ok... i give up... i'm going to erase my system and install again.. maybe I'll get lucky and this error will never happen again... (not beliving that)...
<M1TE5H> dnivra: saica: yaa iam off it
<Pranav> sryque,  cabaro, as suggested, I recursively copied everything from /home/smith folder, but it is hell large
<Craig_B> can anyone point me toward some good info on getting my wireless nic working on a Dell Inspiron 1150?
<alberto> It's a Hauppauge HVR-1100, but hardinfo and mythtv say it's a Philips one.
<saica> How can I at least get a list off all my installed packages so that I can rebuild my system a little faster next time?
<CUALL> xiven: i use mplayer too
<alberto> Any ideas?
<airstrike> M1TE5H: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960963
<dnivra> !wireless | Craig_B
<saica> *list of
<Craig_B> sorry under Ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Craig_B: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<legend2440> chandru_in: if you type  totem in terminal  any error messages?
<alberto> I can't get it to work.
<chandru_in> No legend2440
<CopyWriter> hey guys i'm reading the release notes for 9.10 it's scaring me
<jesse2> Has anyone been able to run civilization 4 in wine? it keeps asking for the cd (cd is in the drive -- how do i make it recognize it?)
<happyaron> my nvidia card doesn't work at a proper solution, I use envyng installed the driver, but after reboot it only have 640x480 resolution, any ideas?
<chandru_in> airstrike: Let me try that too
<xiven> I don't watch many movies though..but when I do..I like MPlayer most.
<alberto> What should I do?
<Craig_B> thank you
<xiven> VLC would cut the mustard if I couldn't use MPlayer, though.
<dnivra> Craig_B: no problem
<airstrike> whoa, this place is busy today.. it's hard to even read the questions ._.
<CopyWriter> i tried the new version earlier on and had to go a back to 8.04.3
<sryque> timlee: if you want to find out what filesystems your mounted drives are, you could try df -hT
<TimbukFive> happyaron : tryed driver from nvidia website? works for me
<dnivra> CopyWriter: why? whats so scary about it?
<CUALL> airstrike: espercially for a foreigner
<happyaron> TimbukFive: it worked, but I reinstalled my system, it doesn't work now
<legend2440> chandru_in: so it opens from the terminal  and displays that message then stops?
<qdb> hello. ubuntu 9.10 postfix package question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8565964&postcount=248
<chandru_in> yes legend2440
<Jeruvy> jesse2: best to ask in #winehq, probably a securom issue.
<dnivra> well airstrike it's a support channel right?
 * saica would like to know how to get a list of installed packages into a text file, so he can rebuild after formatting his system.. again... and also he needs a shoulder to cry on.. and a padded room to go mad in..
<domjohnson> !caps | ubottu
<ubottu> domjohnson: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Myrtti> !clone | saica
<ubottu> saica: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<TimbukFive> happyaron : look in you xorg.conf maybe false driver is loading
<domjohnson> heh
<alberto> I think I'm gonna go back to Jaunty
<cabaro> Pranav: maybe cp command with exclude
<alberto> Karmic sucks
<cabaro> Pranav: maybe --exclude=PATTERN       exclude files matching PATTERN
<Lorens103> hello, i'm noowbie on irc and i don't know how to connect to polish canal, please help
<CopyWriter> dnivra: Samba nmbd daemon not started during boot made my network totally unusable had to always do the service /start
<domjohnson> alberto: agreed
<Pranav> cabaro, ok I will see that, but there is no patterns
<Myrtti> Lorens103: /join #channel
<domjohnson> Lorens: /j #channel_name
<Pranav> cabaro, unexpectedly large filename may come
<alberto> domjohnson It causes many problems, doesn't it?
<chandru_in> Is it possible that this is caused due to some form of DRM protection?
<domjohnson> alberto: indeed
<CopyWriter> guys can you tell me if this has been fixed or not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/462169 and if it has where can i get it
<saica> um... ubottu can you not use unicode characters? you message is scrambled with mojibake...
<domjohnson> it's canonical's vista.
<Lorens103> but i don't know the chanel name
<happyaron> TimbukFive: here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1728583
<qdb> hello. ubuntu 9.10 postfix package question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8565964&postcount=248 cannot install postfix package , so this is bug ?
<Linux-IRC> geirha: Hi,
<domjohnson> Not anywhere near as bad, but it's equivalent to that one bad step
<Joe__> is there something wrong if after having Ubuntu running for a while a recheck of glxgears shows 300 (where it was around 80k+ shortly after starting up)...
<Myrtti> Lorens103: #ubuntu-pl?
<jesse2> thanks jeruvy
<Lorens103> thx
<saica> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ashmew2> !lisp
<alberto> domjohson Do you know something about DVD recorders?
<domjohnson> Depends on the question :)
<domjohnson> DVD recorders that plug in to the TV or computer?
<alberto> domjohnson No, I mean DVD writers
<timlee> sryque: thanks. I want to find out the name and type of the drive that has not been unmounted yet.
<alberto> domjohnson Excuse my english.
<domjohnson> Your englis is good!
<domjohnson> *english
<laughzilla> anyone know which driver i should use for my brother mfc-290c printer/scanner/fax/copier ? this page: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html  doesn't seem to have one, and i don't see a compatible one in my ubuntu 9.04 box.
<corecode> hey
<domjohnson> anyway - what is it you wanted to know?
<alberto> domjohnson Thank you
<corecode> i'm wondering how to do a manual/text mode install of ubuntu
<happyaron> TimbukFive: any ideas?
<TimbukFive> happyaron : open nvidia-settings and try to configure there
<chandru_in> airstrike: Nope that doesn't help either
<erUSUL> !alternate | corecode
<ubottu> corecode: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<domjohnson> corecode: you need the alternate disk iso
<chandru_in> It says "VLC could not read the file."
<airstrike> chandru_in: vlc didn't work?
<microhaxo> I am bored as hell
<soreau> corecode: You probably want to use the alternate cd
<chandru_in> airstrike: no it did not
<airstrike> chandru_in: then it could be a problem with the video file itself
<corecode> domjohnson: thanks, but i'm trying something more complicated
<TimbukFive> happyaron : not realy.my xorg looks same , without the boardname entry..i got one. u not
<alberto> domjohnson My Ubuntu Karmic doesn't recognise my DVD writer as a writing device, only as a reading one.
<happyaron> TimbukFive: only three options, Auto, 640x480, 320x240
<airstrike> chandru_in: how did you install vlc? through synaptic/aptitude?
<corecode> domjohnson: i booted the install disk using the wubi installer
<happyaron> TimbukFive: boardname entry?
<domjohnson> Ok
<domjohnson> just a sec
<legend2440> chandru_in: well if its saying  Use Windows Media Player it sounds like that avi may have some kind of special rights (DRM)  so it can only play in windows.
<corecode> domjohnson: now i can't install to the physical partition because it can't unmount itself
<saica> is there a way to make ubottu respond in plain text?
<corecode> so i'd like to run the install from the terminal from the live cd
<chandru_in> airstrike: yes through synaptic
<happyaron> omg
<domjohnson> alberto: not sure...
<erUSUL> saica: does not do that already ?
<airstrike> chandru_in: i'd go with what legend2440 said
<domjohnson> just a sec
<legend2440> chandru_in: right click the avi choose properties then click the  Audio/Video tab
<cabaro> pranav: script behind this link (the last one): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642037
<airstrike> seems like the most likely reason it isn't playing
<airstrike> !google "use windows media player" vlc not playing avi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happyaron> TimbukFive: boardname entry?
<TimbukFive> happyaron : ye . i have     BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GT"
<saica> erUSUL: it uses a few unicode characters, which show up as japanese on my screen (there's a good reason why unicode is interpeted as japanese on my system)
<legend2440> chandru_in: compare it with a known good avi and see if any differences
<happyaron> TimbukFive: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<CopyWriter> samba bug 462169 nmbd dies on startup when network interfaces are not up yet (has it been fixed yet?)
<chandru_in> airstrike: tried some sites suggest it might be DRM protected
<TimbukFive> happyaron : but dont think that affect anything
<happyaron> :(
<domjohnson> alberto: does nothing happen when you insert a blank CD/DVD?
<saica> !clone
<carlos> epale
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<TimbukFive> happyaron : try to use older drivers
<TimbukFive> happyaron : sure i can
<domjohnson> alberto : does nothing happen when you insert a blank CD/DVD?
<chandru_in> legend2440: Only difference is in the real format of the file
<erUSUL> saica: it uses utf8 like everyone araund here i suspect. if you are using something else it is a problem with your setup afaics
<chandru_in> This one is WMV
<cabaro> pranav: find . maxdepth = 1 > filelist
<happyaron> TimbukFive: my card is 8550GT, driver version 185
<TimbukFive> happyaron : http://pastebin.ca/1728589
<airstrike> chandru_in: my suggestion is to download the video again from a different source
<airstrike> assuming that's a possibility
<Guest85292> alguien habla spanis...español
<TimbukFive> happyaron : the new driver from nvidia is 194 if im right
<cabaro> pranav: use that to edit the files out you don't want to copy
<erUSUL> !es | Guest85292
<ubottu> Guest85292: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chandru_in> Gotta try that anyway thanks for the help guys
<happyaron> TimbukFive: oh
<revchila> n-audio fast track pro ?
<da> ciao
<airstrike> chandru_in: no problem, wish we could have helped more :)
<chandru_in> I mostly suspect it is DRM protected
<chandru_in> Is there a way to confirm this?
<TimbukFive> chandru_in : try http://mark0.net/onlinetrid.aspx
<kyle__> quit
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me how to extract .swf file in ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> saica: what do you see if ubottu prints japanese ? (try /msg ubottu ja )
<chandru_in> TimbukFive: This is a huge file so uploading and verifying would be too long a process :)
<TimbukFive> hrr :s
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me how to extract from .swf file in ubuntu 9.10
<rsk> ranjan, gnash might do it
<legend2440> chandru_in: in terminal try   file testvideo.wmv
<chandru_in> legend2440: Microsoft ASF
<erUSUL> chandru_in: installed w32codecs  from medibuntu ?
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me in changing login screen in ubuntu 9.10???????
<henrique_> the window bar of all windows has disappeared, what can i do?
<Lorens103> hello, how to use x-chat gnome? i don't know how to connect to #ubuntu-pl?
<ashmew2> lorens103 , type /join #ubuntu-pl
<ashmew2> and press enter
<indian_munnda> Lorens103, use /join #ubuntu-pl
<erUSUL> Lorens103: /j #ubuntu-pl
<Lorens103> where should i type it?
<ashmew2> here
<ashmew2> where you typing the chat
<flodine> hello
<erUSUL> Lorens103: where you type everything else
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<indian_munnda> Lorens103, where u tying your chat
<legend2440> chandru_in: read this i guess linux wont play that file      http://osdir.com/ml/mandrake.plf.general/2005-09/msg00058.html
<matelot> ? In 9.04 is this "System->Administration->Networking                              " no longer there ?
<chandru_in> legend2440: I'm trying w32codecs now
<indian_munnda> erUSUL, can u help me in installing new login screen in ubuntu 9.10?
<chandru_in> let's see how it goes
<legend2440> chandru_in: ok good luck
<erUSUL> indian_munnda: no; sorry
<indian_munnda> erUSUL, ok thanks
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me in changing login screen in ubuntu 9.10???????
<anton> Hi!
<flodine> why can i run ubuntu 10.04 with no problems and cant run 9.10 is the kernel that bad
<Joe__> after I upgraded to 9.10 my scim icon doesn't appear in the system tray... how do I get that back?
<om26er> indian_munnda, try this http://lionlix.wordpress.com/2009/10/23/hack-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-gdm-login-screen/
<indian_munnda> om26er, reading this only....:)
<matelot> Joe_ reinstall it ?
<qwerkus> Is there a way to force the ubuntu liveCD installer to use a given hdd ? The app seems to miss one hdd, althought gparted finds no problems.
<TimbukFive> qwerkus : use manually partition
<anton> is it possible to get 4rth menu in Ubuntu main panel?
<daniel______> hi! is there anyone with a working copy of a free pascal config file? (/etc/fpc.cfg), mine is missing:(
<nueva> hola
<qwerkus> TimbukFive: I am - but there are only two hdds (sdb and sdc) available. How do I force an installation on mission sda ?
<Chaotic_Descent> My Ubuntu used to be able to mount NTFS external storage devices, but somehow I broke it. I'm not very good at making Ubuntu work. Will upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 likely fix the problem, or should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<TimbukFive> qwerkus : hm sry than i cant help..got the same problem on automatic partiotion in installtion process, but with manually every hdd was shown
<protojay> Chaotic, I would reinstall... infact, might be worth getting a new computer too :P
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: reinstalling would be kinda drastic as a first step :)
<Chaotic_Descent> the error I get is "unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Etiher mount the volume as root, or rebuild the NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root."
<indian_munnda> om26er, that doesn't concern my problem, its just telling that how can we change background image theme and fonts of the desktop but i need to change login screen.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: maybe try to reinstall ntfs-3g
<chandru_in> erUSUL: w32codecs didn't help
<om26er> indian_munnda, you can use jaunty (9.04) for that matter...
<Craig_B> just want to say thank you again guys... my wireless is now working thanks to the info you directed me to
<chandru_in> :(
<chandru_in> anyway thanks for all the help
<erUSUL> chandru_in: :|
<chandru_in> bye
<Aberro> Hi. I heed help or any advice. I try to install winduze 7 (this isn't my comp, but anyway i'm sorry for this action), but this sh(ee)t don't boot. Maybe because system is old enought and SATA works only throught RAID controller. Anyway, installer copied files and setup loader, but on next reboot loader writes "Starting up..." and hangs on even before bootmgr is loaded (I try to replace it with GRUB with same results). How can I boot winload.exe
<Aberro> or how can I boot somehow?
<TimbukFive>  chaotic_descent , u can get permission to use fuse in user/ group configuration in system panel
<indian_munnda> om26er, I did that in jaunty but i have upgraded to karmic koala. And i want to do that in it now.
 * om26er don't know how to do that
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus & TimbukFive: thanks, I'll try looking into those two things.
<BluesKaj> !grub | Aberro
<ubottu> Aberro: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<TimbukFive> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Aberro> I restore GRUB, I writing from this comp right now.
<Aberro> But I need to run win.
<riddlebox> is there anything in karmic, with ssh terminating the connection after a few minutes?
<Aberro> Did you know some boot manager that can read ntfs partitions?
<jwg> Is there a published list of what is or is not suppoprted with the ATI cards?  I've got a Radeon 9600/RV350AP that I'm trying to get working.
<Zeyelth> I'm trying to set up full-disk encryption (LUKS), and have edited /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab to unlock and mount the drive upon bootup. In Karmic though, the prompt doesn't wait very long for the password to be entered, even though I've set the timeout in crypttab to a large number. What am I missing?
<rsk> Aberro, grub or lilo
<Aberro> Grub cannot read ntfs and lilo cannot read partitions at all. Damn...
<BluesKaj> Aberro, you can edit  /boot/grub/grub.cfg by adding your windows OS , despite the warning in the file, save your changes and sudo update-grub
<juggle> Can the USB StartUp Disk Creator create a PERSISTENT bootable Linux USB disk from a requested linux distro?
<dahlerus> jwg: try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<protojay> is downloading torrents supposed to be this slow... ive got a fast connection yet download at like 2-3k/sec?
<jwg> Aberro: BluesKaj that file will be overwritten on the next boot.. It's dynamically generated.. edit the file in /etc//
<jwg> !grub2 | Aberro BluesKaj
<ubottu> Aberro BluesKaj: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<salvo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jwg> dahlerus: thanks.  frustrating after upgrading from 8.04
<domjohnson> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> jwg , are you sure , I changed my grub cfg file and updated it with the update-grub command and it hels my changes upon reboot
<BluesKaj> held
<BluesKaj> jwg, it doesn't generate a new file everytime you reboot as you imply, what good would that be ?
<jwg> BluesKaj: you probably changed it in /etc/boot/grub.cfg .. not in /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. those are two differnt locations..
<Chaotic_Descent> no luck getting NTFS external drives working. reinstalled NTFS-3G, and changed user permissions.
<Chaotic_Descent> NOW do I reinstall Ubuntu? :)
<cyrille> bonsoir a tous
<Aberro> Thanks, i'll try in hope that grub 2 can read this damn ntfs.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: I still wouldn't do it, does it work if you are root?
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. I seem to have forgotten my root password. although I thought it was the same as this user's password.
<Jamed> !root | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<laughzilla> :) anyone know about installing drivers for brother printer/scanner/copier/fax devices?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: can you sudo?
<BluesKaj> jwg, never tried  /etc/boot/grub.cfg...don't have that file on my setup , so i don't understand your objections
<maxagaz> how to reorganize favorites in ubuntu network remix ?
<Chaotic_Descent> uhh... how would I do that? konsole... uh... some kind of... command...
<TimbukFive> chatoic_descent : maybe i havent real root account , sudo passwd root . to set root pw
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: yeah in the console, type sudo some-command
<Chaotic_Descent> what command?
<Joelito> hi all, I got a i386 deb package...is it possible to install it on 64 bit ubuntu distro?
<TimbukFive> chaotic_descent : maybe you havent real root account , sudo passwd root . to set root pw
 * bleah away : afk
<Chaotic_Descent> do I want to set a password?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: for root? yes
<jwg> BluesKaj: check out the link I posted before.. by ubottu..
<TimbukFive> chaotic_descent : once for safety.. and if u want to login as root to try your ntfs issue . yes
<Chaotic_Descent> I guess... I guess I did set a root password, because when I use sudo I have to type in the same password for my user account.
<BluesKaj> jwg, there's no such file on my setup, so telling me to check out a grub tutorial isn't necessary
<Nicked> hello
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: yeah, your main user can sudo with its own password as a default, that's normal
<Nicked> can some1 help me please
<Nicked> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu, everything worked fine
<Chaotic_Descent> oh geez... sudo nautilus lets me view the external drive. hrm. not very convenient though.
<Chaotic_Descent> although I guess it works.
<Nicked> but now when I try to enter Ubuntu it says that file system has been modified
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: OK, better than reinstalling, but now we can try to find out what the problem is
<storm-zen> I just lost my menu in jaunty gnome.  How do I call it back?
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: you say "we" as if I'm capable of more than following instructions. :>
<TimbukFive> storm-zen : not sure for jaunty buti n karmic its gnome-panel restart
<storm-zen> ( I was trying to run the fusion icon, and I'm not sure what compiz application I actually ran -- it was an icon without a picture that just said "compiz" )
<storm-zen> Thanks, TimbukFive.. that sounds familiar.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: so, you say you checked with your user properties
<TimbukFive> storm-zen : yep youre welcome
<storm-zen> There's one already running.  I think I may have two sessions of compiz running...
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily walk
<storm-zen> Is that possible?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: that you have the right to use FUSE?
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: yes. ARG, and apparently sudo nautilus has read-only access to the drive!
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: OK, let's type in mount and see what it says
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: the only thing not checked is access to faxes, and tape drives.
<TimbukFive> storm-zen : to reset to default try : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel  ..or u kill with pkill gnome-panel
<jibadeeha> can anyone here recommend a good gnome/gtk based dvd ripper?
<storm-zen> pkill gnome seems to have done the trick.  Probably an elephant gun approach, though.
<Ov3rf10w> jibadeeha, acid
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: it spit out a lot after "mount"
<jibadeeha> thx Ov3rf10w
<jofo> jofo
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: OK, do you know what the device name for your NTFS drive is?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: if not just do mount | grep "ntfs"
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: mount | grep "ntfs" did nothing.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: my bad, that wouldn't work
<enzotib> Chaotic_Descent: sudo bklid | grep -i ntfs
<storm-zen> I have created a number of paths in gimp that I want to resize all at once.  I tried doing it in Gimp, and all the paths just disappeared.  Is there another application that can do the job.  ( I saved the paths as SVG, so I expect that they are universally editable?
<teadict> dahlerus, enzotib: what if he has more than one NTFS? ):
<handjob> Hi all. I woke up today to find there is no sound in my 9.10. Strangely the soundcards (one itegrated and sb live) switched places. I am trying to fix it atm still despite my "alsa-base.conf" looks like this -> http://pastebin.com/f2bc93688 the result of less /proc/asound/cards looks like this -> http://pastebin.com/f6eb3cbd5 . Can somebody please help me.
<enzotib> teadict: the same for mount, but it restricts the choice
<Chaotic_Descent> enzotib: bklid: command not found
<teadict> Chaotic_Descent: "sudo fdisk -l" and deduce which one is it by their sizes
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: blkid, but try teadict's suggestion
<enzotib> Chaotic_Descent: sorry, it is blkid
<Chaotic_Descent> " /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type fuseblk (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: OK, it's mounted read-only for some reason
<teadict> by default they are
<jofo> Hello ! I have an Acer Aspire 7520 Laptop under Linux Ubuntu Karmic Koala. Here is its keyboard: http://colson.eu/Clavier_ACER_ASPIRE_7520.JPG
<jofo> I’d like to rebind a few keys, especialy the keys € and $ (those near the arrow keys), with xmodmap, but xev doesn’t detect them. Does someone know what I could try? Is there a special Acer driver I should install?
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't remember it being like this before. my USB flash sticks or whatever they're called worked fine.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: try sudo -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: try sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: sorry :)
<Chaotic_Descent> illegal option o
<Chaotic_Descent> ah
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: sorry, see above
<Chaotic_Descent> I hate selecting text to copy in IRC. scrolls by and then you can't select "copy"
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: you can just select, then paste with middle mouse button
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. have to unmount first, it says.
<ravigehlot> I get fail when trying to restart mysql. There is no entry in the logs. How can I restart it verbose to see what's wrong?
<Chaotic_Descent> but it deselects as soon as anyone types anything.
<Chaotic_Descent> so I have to scroll.
<odinsbane> I've always had some trouble with my wireless hotkey.  Right now it works, it turns the wireless on and off, but it doesnt switch the light off/on.
<flodine> suse rules
<matelot> ? In 9.04 is this - "System->Administration->Networking" - no longer there ?
<grawity> Chaotic_Descent: The selected text should still be pasteable
<domjohnson> anyone here used FreeCAD?
<Pranav> How to get help on "dirent.h" from ubuntu terminal ?
<fongoul> I am looking for some help setting up .htpaccess and .htpasswd with apache
<Chaotic_Descent> I tried to umount the drive like it asked, but it still says I can't remount until I umount.
<AJ_Z0> fongoul: The folks in #apache are usually helpful
<grawity> I think you meant #httpd
<teadict> fongoul: and I think you meant .htaccess, not .ht*p*access
<fongoul> yes your right
<teadict> fongoul: also: http://tinyurl.com/ybzat23
<AJ_Z0> grawity: Look like you are correct
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: hmm weird, did you just plug this thing in, or have you used this before, and now it stopped working?
<Glenntipton> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen
<fongoul> I am having trouble following the tutorials from apache but thanks for that one teadict
<tvjudge> I think something is wrong with my boot loader or my kernel has been buggered coz my wireless stopped working on my hardy laptop
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: uh... well it's new, but it works in Windows. but neither this nor my USB flash drives work in Ubuntu.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: no USB drives either?
<pesi> hey anyone have aspire 751h?
<teadict> fongoul: what's the problem anyway? you should join #httpd anyway, apache is not the responsability of ubuntu
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: and my flash drives used to work. I think I messed it up at some point trying to let it access my Windows partition.
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: well, this external drive is connected by USB as well.
<odinsbane> tvjudge did you update your kernel and then it stopped working?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: can you remember what you did?
<fongoul> I know it isn't ubuntu's area, but i got pointed in the right direction
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: no idea. it was some stuff I didn't understand at all at the time.
<benedikt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: yeah but the USB seems to be OK, since you get read-only access as root
<tvjudge> earlier i was runnin 2.6.24.26-rt  but now uname -r shows 2.6.24.26-generic
<odinsbane> tvjudge: are you using gnome-network manager?
<Younder> teadict, That's not entirely true. ubuntu does not use Apache's default setup
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: :) OK, but was it on the command line? If so, maybe it's still in your bash history
<tvjudge> odinsbane i was messing with things becoz my sun virtual box was whining about the module not loading
<Younder> teadict, so things pertaing to the multi-domain setup could/should be explained here
<tvjudge> yes i am using gnome network manager
<tvjudge> the wireless device does not show up
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: I think it was last year. would that still be around?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: depends on how much you type in there
<teadict> Younder: that is if fongoul suspects his htaccess problem is related specifically with ubuntu
<teadict> fongoul: do you suspect that?
<Chaotic_Descent> wait... there's a /dev/sdb1 that looks like my external drive. I'm not sure what sdb2 was...
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew> please help I am stuck at 89 % in oracle dbca
<odinsbane> tvjudge: you could reboot into your old kernel, if you stil have it and see if that solves the problem.  Or you could disable networking and try ifconfig/iwconfig/dhclient routine.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: yeah, but sdb1 was the one we tried to remount, wasn't is?
<odinsbane> tvjudge: are you sure the card is being turned on?
<Chaotic_Descent> uhg. where did I get the idea I was dealing with sdb2?
<Younder> teadict, well that is well covered at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/auth.html
<tvjudge> the card is turned on I have the switch on and the light is lit for the wireless
<jwg> before I commnet out "blacklist ath_pci in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf .. Is there another way to get an Atheros AR2413 working?  use to under 8.04 but not on a fresh install of 9.10
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: I don't know :)
<tvjudge> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<teadict> Younder: fongoul's having trouble following the tutos
<odinsbane> tvjudge: how about ifconfig wlan0 up first
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, I guess I did it right... it says it's not mounted now that I've done sudo umount /dev/sdb1 , but it still won't let me use sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<odinsbane> tvjudge: although for your kernel it might be called eth0/1 or it could be called ath0 if you have an atheros card.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: you can't remount now that it's unmounted
<pesi> or wlan
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: ... but it told me to!
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: don't worry, you can use mount now
<tvjudge> odinsbare -- I had removed the wireless and the eth0 from the interfaces and was using the gnome network manger to config the network
<Chaotic_Descent> oh... that's remount, not mount. @_@
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: but I haven't used NTFS for some time now, give me a sec
<mabus> how can I use vnc to connect to the same session that is displayed on the monitor of the host?
<Chaotic_Descent> ah. I just take out "remount," from that command. ok. it... ran without telling me anything.
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: OK, check it out then
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: HAH! AH! It's letting me write to it!
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: great success :)
<Jeruvy> mabus: you can use the 'remote desktop viewer' in your internet menu to accomplish this.
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: thank you. :)
<mabus> Jeruvy: but for a windows host what would it use to connect?
<mabus> Jeruvy: i mean a windows client
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: you're welcome, I'm not sure how you can set the default behaviour for NTFS though
<dagnachew> please help I am stuck at 89 % in oracle dbca
<tvjudge> what is the diff between kernels -rt and -generic?
<odinsbane> tvjudge:I don't really follow that.  even if you use network manager you should be able to control your interfaces with ifconfig
<Jeruvy> mabus: check it out
<tvjudge> right should i try asdding a line ti interfaces that specifies the wireless wlan0?
<odinsbane> tvjudge: probably not yet.
<odinsbane> tvjudge: what do you get when you do a lspci can you find your wireless card in there?
<DrManhattan> wapner.
<erUSUL> tvjudge: rt == real time
<albasheers> how to install all empathy plugins
<tvjudge> real time means???
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. maybe this package I installed is causing problems. I have ntfs-config
<Chaotic_Descent> which I don't even know how to run.
<slackguru> Can someone help me understand the relationship between /etc/init.d, /lib/init/upstart-jobs, /lib/lsb/init-functions and any other place that scripts start from? It seems that a lot of software, when removed, does not cleanly remove it's start-up scripts and I want to get a good handle on what, from where, can be manually removed...
<odinsbane> tvjudge: if you card is an atheros card you could try re-installing the mad wifi drivers (they should be in your package manager)
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: try gksu ntfs-config
<tvjudge> is there any advantage over -rt vs -generic?
<and_then> is there a quick way to create a shortcut to a folder on the desktop?
<rsk> tvjudge, if you need a realtime kernel get -rt
<rsk> simple as that
<erUSUL> tvjudge: if you dop not know what real time in this context means you do not need a real time kernel
<laughzilla> well i got Xsane working on my brother scanner/fax/copier/printer :) thanks anyway people! :)
<laughzilla> and happy ho ho holidays!
<Chaotic_Descent> dahlerus: well that's interesting. write access is off for both internal and external on that ntfs-config thing.
<slackguru> Can someone help me understand the relationship between /etc/init.d, /lib/init/upstart-jobs, /lib/lsb/init-functions and any other place that scripts start from? It seems that a lot of software, when removed, does not cleanly remove it's start-up scripts and I want to get a good handle on what, from where, can be manually removed...
<odinsbane> tvjudge: but you might not have all the kernel drivers installed/ such as backports and restricted modules for both kernels
<Chaotic_Descent> although I don't want to mess with it since I'm transferring files right now. :>
<slackguru> Maybe you can just point me to a good doc that explains everything...
<and_then> is there a quick way to create a shortcut to a folder on the desktop?
<dahlerus> Chaotic_Descent: yeah, try to enable it afterwards, that should do it
<erUSUL> and_then: ln -s folder ~/Desktop/link_name
<dahlerus> and_then: yeah, in nautilus right click, make link, then drag the link to the desktop
<dagnachew> please help
<tvjudge> odinsbane - i am now trying a previous kernel  THis all started with my messing with vbox drivers
<odinsbane> tvjudge: did you check your package manager for the madwifi drivers there could be a kernel-restricted module that you need to install for your particular kernel.
<CUALL> clear
<and_then> thanks dahlerus
<and_then> and thanks erUSUL, but not exactly what I was looking for
<tvjudge> so i could search in synaptic for mad wifi ?
<odinsbane> tvjudge: yes, especially if your wireless card is an atheros card.
<michelp> a
<emmy> Does anyone know why i can use wifi when it's not encrypted (like right now) but I can't use wifi when it is encrypted even with just wep?
<sentabrina> anyone uses Lenovo T400??
<erUSUL> tvjudge: for an athereos card use ath5k or ath9k; mad wifi is deprecated
<sentabrina> i have problems with ATI radeon... contact me on PM pls
<odinsbane> sentabrina: you can just ask, and somebody will point you in the right way.
<slackguru> dagnachew, this is not the oracle channel
<xfact> anybody know how to access '.abcd' type hidden folders?
<xfact> ﻿anybody know how to access '.abcd' type hidden folders?
<odinsbane> xfact ... cd .abcd
<seizui> Ugh. Has anyone had the 'error: device not found' situation on 9.10?
<sentabrina> Help me to solve ATI driver problem on Thinkpad T400!!! plesase
<odinsbane> sentabrina: whats the problem?
<soreau> sentabrina: If you dont state your problem, no one can help you solve it
<Grant_Watkins> Whats up.
<dahlerus> xfact: what do you mean access? just like normal cd .abcd, or in nautilus you can enable hidden folders (^H)
<xfact> ﻿odinsbane: please explain it with details ... i am new to ubuntu
<dagnachew> slackguru, no kidding
<dagnachew> slackguru, i know that
<Grant_Watkins> Can someone help me get flash player?
<Grant_Watkins> On Ubuntu
<xfact> I mean hot to make visible or open '.abcd' type hidden folders like other normal folders...
<sentabrina> whenever i install the accelerator driver it kicks after restart.. and i cant even boot rescue mode
<TimbukFive> grant_watkins : in synaptic there u get this
<shadeslayer> Grant_Watkins: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xfact> *how
<slackguru> dagnachew, then why are you asking about 89% oracle install in #ubuntu?
<soreau> sentabrina: What card do you have?
<sentabrina> synaptic-->flash
<odinsbane> xfact: if you want it visible in nautilis then right click on the folder it should display in.
<dahlerus> xfact: enable "show hidden folders" in view
<odinsbane> xfact: if you want it visible in the terminal ls -a should show it.
<dagnachew> slackguru, keep quiet , aight
<slackguru> no
<Grant_Watkins> I need to download flash player for youtube.
<sentabrina> i have ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 4370
<slackguru> Can someone help me understand the relationship between /etc/init.d, /lib/init/upstart-jobs, /lib/lsb/init-functions and any other place that scripts start from? It seems that a lot of software, when removed, does not cleanly remove it's start-up scripts and I want to get a good handle on what, from where, can be manually removed...
<slackguru> Maybe you can just point me to a good doc that explains everything...
<erUSUL> Grant_Watkins: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<slackguru> I have been looking all over and nothing really explains the relationship...
<dahlerus> Grant_Watkins: easiest if you type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in the terminal
<tvjudge> odinsbane -- I booted on the .25 generic after cleaning out ny interfces of the etho and wlan0 and now gnome network manager seems to work
<odinsbane> sentabrina: were getting closer, what kernel are you running.
<xfact> I have got the answer, 'show hidden files' in view...
<albasheers> how to install all empathy plugins
<erUSUL> slackguru: upstart is still somehow underdocumented
<erUSUL> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tvjudge> the question is how to get these same resuklts with .26 kernel
<erUSUL> albasheers: with synaptic ?
<tvjudge> you had said i was prolly missing something?
<mysphyt> Hey, everybody.  So: I installed 9.10 on my Macbook Pro via USB.  Had some problems, decided to reinstall.  Reformatted my Ubuntu partition. Now, even when I choose "Boot from USB" via rEFIt, I get my grub-rescue prompt from my HDD rather than the Grub menu from my USB.  How do I get to my USB drive now?
<sentabrina> ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<jph_> I understand that this a Ubuntu chat but I am hunting for someone how can take a second in a private chat to point me in the right direction on building a router firewall and organizing my soon to be rebuilt home network(s)
<corecode> hey
<slackguru> erUSUL, do you think 'man service(8) would offer an explanation?
<odinsbane> tvjudge: I think you are missing a kernel module.  So check your package manager for ath9k, or if you have a broadcomm chip look for that.
<corecode> what's the default /boot configuration for 9.10?
<corecode> is /boot on a separate file system?
<erUSUL> slackguru: man initctl ?
<gotham> hi, does anyone know how or what to restart the remote desktop service on a remote machine?
<erUSUL> corecode: no; you can choose to do so though
<tvjudge> odinsbane how can i identify the wirelss chipset that i have?
<odinsbane> sentabrina: did you d/load the fglrx dirvers?
<odinsbane> tvjudge: lspci
<slackguru> thanks erUSUL
<sentabrina> nono... after i have done this it kicked my laptop after restart
<tvjudge> ah thanks im having a series  of holiday brain farts 2day :)
<corecode> erUSUL: i'm doing a manual install, and i'm having problems setting up grub
<erUSUL> corecode: define "manual install"
<corecode> as far as i remember, / is set up as ext4
<corecode> erUSUL: i can't use the install cds, so i booted into this windows installer live environment
<odinsbane> sentabrina: So you did download the fglrx drivers and then you couldn't reboot to your desktop?
<stedy> hellow i have tird to get help whit pbuild for a couple off days whit no luck. I giv it a nother shot todoy, sorry for naging you but. vousl sombody help me get ridd of this error msg?
<tvjudge> i have intel 3945ABG wireless
<stedy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/345558/
<sentabrina> i am afraid of downloading fglrx drivers)))= dont know if they will work..
<corecode> erUSUL: and now i'm using the manual install instructions, doing the debootstrap, etc.
<sentabrina> no... after restart it does not want to start
<DrManhattan> Hello dere!
<odinsbane> tvjudge: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<jph_> I understand that this a Ubuntu chat but I am hunting for someone who can take a second in a private chat to point me in the right direction on building a router firewall and organizing my soon to be rebuilt home network(s)
<odinsbane> have you checked something like that in your sources?
<seizui> Hey, I am having a problem with Ubuntu 9.10 (32-bit). I have been having trouble with it booting up in the grub due to it giving me the 'no such device' error. I have been reading the forum, but the best that I have found was working around it to log on rather than being able to fix the problem. Has anyone managed to fix it?
<odinsbane> sentabrina: so right now you cannot boot to your laptop desktop
<seizui> Mind, this is a fresh install as well.
<scannie> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and I'd like to change the gnome-panel menu bar's icon. I already tried gconf-editor and placing start-here.png in "~/.icons/Humanity/scalable/places" and in "~/.icons/Humanity/24x24/places"
<tvjudge> odinsbane thankyou i will refer to that url you kindly provided to me
<guntbert> jph_: ask in ##networking
<Bobsama> hi
<quesada> is updatedb and locate deprecated already? What's the new thing, tracker?
<jph_> ok thanks guntbert
<guntbert> jph_: Good luck :-)
<Bobsama> can i get some help with a usb drive that's refusing to be correctly bootable?
<Kylax> Hello there, I'm having an arguement about the acronym GUI. is it Gee You Eye or Gooey?
<fommil> does anyone have a link to setting up apache2-mpm-worker with php5 sites still working
<sentabrina> right know i am browsing irc through ubuntu 9.10 64bit... without fglrx drivers.. i had to reinstall linux twice to recognize that the problem is exactly in the accelerator drivers))=
<shadeslayer> Kylax: the first one
<campee> Kylax: i've heard both
<shadeslayer> (gooey is just hilarious :P)
<Bobsama> I was using usb-creator and burnt the iso for ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix onto a 1gb flash drive
<seizui> Lovely.
<Bobsama> from xubuntu 8.04
<guntbert> corecode:  "i can't use the install cds" - why not?
<shadeslayer> Kylax: #english would be a better place :)
<odinsbane> sentabrina: I'm pretty sure, if you have trouble with your drivers, you can boot to the command line and delete your xorg.conf, then when you reboot it will boot safely.
<Kylax> rude
<corecode> guntbert: no installation media available
<shadeslayer> Kylax: eh?
<Bobsama> trying to reinstall an updated version of Ubuntu, basically.
<seizui> Kylax,  it's  Gooey.
<sentabrina> and fglrx will work??
<guntbert> corecode: you can install from a usb stick too
<corecode> guntbert: i don't have an usb stick either
<odinsbane> sentabrina: no, it will get you back to the default drivers and you can try to break it again.
<Grant_Watkins> when I try to download flayer player 10 it says, "dpkg: error processing install_flash_player_10_linux.deb ( - - install ) : cannot access archive" No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: install_flash_player_10_linux.deb"
<Grant_Watkins> whats that meen
<sentabrina> shit..
<corecode> guntbert: i installed everything, all tasksel, all done.  i just need to install grub
<nodie> I've a package, initramfs-tools, that can't be configured because it has a problem in the triggered post install script.... what can I do? Every time I try to reconfigure it generates the same error.
<odinsbane> sentabrina: fglrx drivers work very well for me.
<sentabrina> on mobility radeon??
<odinsbane> sentabrina: how did you install te fglrx drivers?
<Bobsama> I cleared up the original "operating system not found" error only to get into syslinux and be stuck with "could not find kernel image"
<Bobsama> i tried the commandline approach (/isolinux/vmlinuz) found in a forum post but it says it can't find /isolinux/linuz or any other directory I tried
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm trying to use internet connection sharing with my PS3 from my laptop running Ubuntu.
<sentabrina> through hardware
<hellyes_> are there any good ubuntu books out for 9.04 or 9.10 yet?
<guntbert> corecode: ok - you went the hard way and nearly made it - congrats - but sorry I never did it that way so no help from me...
<Bobsama> what am i doing horribly wrong?
<seizui> Okay, has anyone had the problem with 9.10 involving the device error deal? If so, has anyone managed to fix it themselves?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've decided to use Firestarter for this, but I already set it up through the command line in what I think may be a somewhat messed up configuration.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there anyway I can undo that?
<sentabrina> mean system>administration>hardware drivers
<odinsbane> sentabrina: here is what I do, d/load the latest drivers from ati http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/9.12
<Bobsama> anyone? at all?
<hellyes_> can anyone suggest a good ubuntu book for 9.04 or 9.10?
<sentabrina> in tar.bz2?
<odinsbane> sentabrina: no it should be a .run file.  Then run that file to "Build a package"
<Guest48353> hi
<odinsbane> sentabrina: the link is called 'installer' on the link I just sent you.
<sentabrina> downloadnig
<odinsbane> sentabrina: then you make it executeable, and you run it with --listpkg, and it will show you all of the available packages.
<hellyes_> anyone been able to install the OpenOffice.org 3.2 beta yet?  I download the file but it is a .tar.gz file.  What do I do with this?
<sentabrina> i love ubuntu!!! but this is the only problem i have ))=
<odinsbane> hellyes_: uncompress it and read the installation notes.
<seizui> ...Yeah, I have a problem as well that seems to be getting ignored.
<sentabrina> wait a sec on me please ok???
<OerHeks> seizui give more info, involving the device error deal?
<tplack> How do I get the blocked list of IP's via command line?
<tplack> How do I get the blocked list of IP's via command line?
<seizui> Well, when I start up the computer, I am at grub and it quickly (OR SLOWLY) jumps to the no device found error. in my case? It's 1e4f8b8e-9b76-49f0-a45d-9b88c2d08868.
<guntbert> tplack: if you are talking about iptables - look at the output of iptables -L
<stedy> hi could sombody give me some hints with pbuild? making a deb package and get a error saying http://paste.ubuntu.com/345558/
<odinsbane> sentabrina: make sure to put the file into an empty directory when you build the package it makes a bunch of files.
<seizui> I usually have to do the workaround to log in with hitting 'c' and then do the tedious log-in method that I found at the Ubuntu forum.
<sentabrina> i have it
<seizui> Few methods(including recent ones) that I was looking up, for some reason, still didn't solve my problem.
<sentabrina> how to make it executable??
<OerHeks> tplack sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<odinsbane> sentabrina: do you use the terminal?
<sentabrina> wait
<sentabrina> i do
<pratik_narain> how do i share files from ubuntu pc  to ubuntu laptop using wired lan
<seizui> The link that I was looking up was this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254
<odinsbane> sentabrina: so open a terminal and go to the directory where the file is at.
<www> help i need help.. :(
<pratik_narain> currently i'm sharing my mobile broadband connection via cable
<pratik_narain> www: what is it??
<www> my grub is broken
<www> i have ubuntu 8.04 and say Grub loading............... next Error 18
<www> and not boot
<odinsbane> www do you have a livecd lying around.
<sentabrina> autentification filure
<belal1> anyone know where I can check the latest screenshots for the recently released lucid beta?
<sentabrina> shit
<odinsbane> sentabrina: that makes no sense.
<sentabrina> i cant turn on the SU terminal
<sentabrina> whenever i write su
<www> [odinsbane] not i not have lying around
<sentabrina> it wanted password
<tplack> OerHeks: sudo: gedit: command not found
<guntbert> !lucid | belal1
<ubottu> belal1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sentabrina> after i type my password it gives me failure
<haresh> how to check if my kenal is up to date ?
<odinsbane> sentabrina: you don't need to sudo yet.
<sentabrina> hm...
<sentabrina> i have thepackage in downloads directory
<odinsbane> sentabrina: anyway you probably haven't set your root password.
<belal1> ubottu: I just want to see what the new features are.  the ubuntu release announcement doesn't realy have much I could look at.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sentabrina> how to browse it??
<guntbert> belal1: #ubuntu+1
<odinsbane> sentabrina: go to a terminal go to your d/loads directory and type chmod +x <atifilename>
<sentabrina> i have forgotten how to browse downloads
<odinsbane> of course replace the <filename> stuff with the actual name.
<sentabrina> what do i need to write to open the directory
<poot> i have to take a dump.
<odinsbane> sentabrina: can you open the terminal?
<sentabrina> yeah
<rsc___> anyone use VIM here?
<odinsbane> ls shows you directories and cd lets you change them.
<rsc___> sentabrina: how do i switch the positions of 2 buffers? e.g., if i have a vim window that looks like the one on the left.. how do i make it like the one on the right? http://dump.ambiescent.com/i/vimquestion-20091228-030550.png
<grawity> yes, so?
<rsc___> sentabrina: oops, well, that's a question for someone who uses VIM. ignore if you don't :)
<D-coy> m4v o/
 * poot shits
<sentabrina> ofcourse
<www> odinsbane????
<odinsbane> rsc___: did you check for a #vim ?
<seizui> Ortheks: Well, when I start up the computer, I am at grub and it quickly (OR SLOWLY) jumps to the no device found error. in my case? It's 1e4f8b8e-9b76-49f0-a45d-9b88c2d08868.  I usually have to do the workaround to log in with hitting 'c' and then do the tedious log-in method that I found at the Ubuntu forum. Few methods(including recent ones) that I was looking up, for some reason, still didn't solve my problem. The link that I was looking
<seizui> up was this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254 (Just in case, and I put the name up front for reference)
<guntbert> poot: behave
<odinsbane> www I don't know what to do then.  Its pretty easy if you can boot up and reconfigure grub.
 * poot takes a crap.
<guntbert> poot: stop that please.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<odinsbane> www: depending on the error.  I've had to do it a couple times because windows wiped out grub.
<rsc___> odinsbane: yep.
<Bobsama> can anyone help me with a not-bootable usb stick? I'm running into "could not find kernel image" errors after using usb-creator and trying to write 9.10 netbook on a 1gb drive
<grawity> rsc___: ^W x
<poot> yes actually i do have an ubuntu support question
<poot> can someone here help me please?
<www> i can repair with fixboot?? and console the WinXp?
<guntbert> !ask | poot
<ubottu> poot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<www> or and other live cd?
<poot> !ask | poot
<ubottu> poot, please see my private message
<pratik_narain> www: odinsdane is right. get the live cd
<sentabrina> how to open root via terminal???
<poot> ok well my question is this:
<deus___> sentabrina: sudo bash
<grawity> sentabrina: sudo -i
<odinsbane> sentabrina: so if you chdir'd to the correct directory and you made the file executeable then execute it with ./ati-instaler  --listpkg
<poot> i defecate too much.  what should i do?
<grawity> ...seriously, I need to integrate bogofilter to irssi someday.
<pratik_narain> www: no get the ubuntu live cd
<odinsbane> sentabrina: you don't need root access yet.
 * grawity gives a cookie to Myrtti
<sentabrina> but i dont know how to open that mtfkn directory
<www> is modify my archive menu.lst???
<deus___> ~~
<corecode> anybody have a fresh karmic install?
<odinsbane> sentabrina: did you open the terminal?  and then you type ls ... do you see you d/loads directory?
<sentabrina> i have fresh karmic
<corecode> sentabrina: can you tell me if you have a separate /boot file system?
<corecode> sentabrina: and how big it is?
<hellyes_> can someone tell me what I do with a .tar.gz.part file?
<guntbert> hellyes_: download the rest of it
<sentabrina> 1600MB big
<grawity> hellyes_: .part usually means it's just a part of the file, which hasn't finished downloading.
<corecode> sentabrina: /boot is?
<sentabrina> yes
<hellyes_> ahhh
<hellyes_> ok
<corecode> sentabrina: 1.6GB?
<hellyes_> thank you
<sentabrina> swap 3 GB
<hellyes_> it is still downloading......:)
<corecode> sentabrina: which file system?
<sentabrina> EXT 4
<corecode> sentabrina: you have a separate /boot and /?
<sentabrina> yes
<sentabrina> i always do this
<corecode> ah you manually configured that?
<scannie> Is there any way to replace gnome-panel menu bar's icon for all icon sets at once? (ie without replacing the icon file)?
<corecode> how do you boot from ext4?
<corecode> grub doesn't seem to want to work
<poot> feces
<sentabrina> it works
<sentabrina> or maby...
<sentabrina> i dont know
<haresh> how to check if my kenal is up to date ?
<sentabrina> whats better for boot?
<odinsbane> sentabrina: your going to run the file with a --listpkg and then a --buildpkg Ubuntu/9.10 that will create a bunch of .deb files, then you need to install all of those via dpkg -i *.deb and you will need to be root for that.
<guntbert> !ops | poot is back
<ubottu> poot is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<corecode> sentabrina: well if you're using it it must be working, no?
<Myrtti> poot: if your goal is to get banned, you're doing a good job so far. Why don't you just stop joining the channel?
<Koganei> hm, booted up this morning and I can't RDP to my XP machine from Ubuntu, just says can't connect. I can connect from the same network from another machine though. Any ideas where to start looking?
<Myrtti> guntbert: yes, I know
<sentabrina> but grub doesn't load
<guntbert> Myrtti: sorry - I didn't expect you to follow *that* closely :)
<Naytwin>  can anyone tell me where to find good docs on configuring the grub in Ubuntu  version 9.10?  I try configuring /boot/grub/menu.lst with no avail
<grkblood13> anyone here have any experience with tsmuxer
<Naytwin> i've scowered the internet without much luck
<corecode> sentabrina: oh god.
<Myrtti> guntbert: it's unlikely I've stopped looking since I kicked him :-)
<corecode> anybody else with a working karmic installation?
<sentabrina> corecode: what?
<corecode> sentabrina: your system doesn't boot?
<sentabrina> it works
<guntbert> Myrtti: true - apologies offered
<poot> feces
<corecode> sentabrina: with grub booting from ext4?
<hellyes_> I just downloaded the java runtime env ironment and it is a .bin file on my desktop.  Can someone please tell me how to install this?
<sentabrina> but i cant run recovery mode
<corecode> thx
 * crapper feces
<sentabrina> corecode: which filesystem is best to use under /boot??
<seizui> ...Eh.
<Naytwin> nope, I"m on 9.10
<happyaron> TimbukFive: my nvidia drivers finally works, thanks!
<and_then> lol
<salih> hello
<guideX> On my Dell 600m laptop with new 160 gb ata-100 ide hdd, I install Ubuntu 9.10 from Alt dvd in text mode or regular install or live and during install ubuntu thinks my drive is scsi, it installs fine, but on first boot it says 'Error no such device <device>' from grub. I've tried rescue a broken system to fix the problem but doesn't help
<TimbukFive> happyaron : nice to hear :) you are welcome
<seizui> Welp. Thank you for answering my questions. You've been a big help! :D
<guideX> On the same laptop, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a older failing 30 gb hard drive without a problem
<guideX> I have tested another OS on the new hdd to prove it is working
<seizui> Huh, you have the same problem that I have, GuideX.
<`mOOse`> guideX: I have the same laptop as you (I'm on it right now)....hmm....that shouldn't be happening
<guideX> moose: i just replaced the hdd with a new western digital hdd
<sentabrina> which file system is better for grub????
<guideX> the old one has bad sectors
<`mOOse`> very odd
<seizui> I'm still going around with my head cut off, since I didn't get an answer or any assistance of the situation.
<Naytwin> so, anyone know how to modify the grub startup timeout in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<happyaron> a question on software 'screen', I need to run 'sudo service screen-cleanup start' everytime I boot up my system, or I will get 'Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied'
<`mOOse`> and I'm not experienced enough at ubuntu (yet) to really be of help
<seizui> The best that I can offer which I am still trying to deal with is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254
<guideX> seizui: I currently have that page up hehe
<seizui> HEH! You too?
<guideX> it up on firefox now before you mentions
<guideX> ed
<m4rtin> nat2610: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<honza> i have problem to connect via lan wired i have acer aspire one , any help or good updated document?
<m4rtin> nat2610: sorry wrong person
<m4rtin> Naytwin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<guideX> I think ubuntu sees a scsi hdd
<guideX> when it's an ide
<Naytwin> m4rtin: thanks!
<guideX> but I can't be sure.. *(clueless windows programmer here)
<seizui> GuideX: Yeah, I am still trying to solve the problem. I am trying the first post that the person made now. Then I'll see if that works or not. I am not sure. I have a 40 GB harddrive myself and I am on an IBM Thinkpad R40.
<hellyes_> I just downloaded the java runtime environment and it is a .bin file on my desktop.  Can someone please tell me how to install this?
<`mOOse`> guideX:  but the chipset on this machine is scsi - xp and win7 do the same thing
<guntbert> hellyes_: why don't you use the one from the repos?
<guideX> I tried doing the update, but dhcp network setup fails, so I'm offline until setup completes
<grawity> hellyes_: Why not install from repository instead?
<guideX> ahh moose, so that is normal
<guideX> it IS in fact scsi then? weird
<seizui> Lovely.
<seizui> Are you dual-booting or clean installation?
<Koganei> so I tried to ssh to my box about 20 minutes ago, and then ctrl
<guideX> clean
<seizui> Same.
<Koganei> +c out of the password prompt
<happyaron> a question on software 'screen', I need to run 'sudo service screen-cleanup start' everytime I boot up my system, or I will get 'Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied'
<qdb> hello
<grawity> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<Koganei> and now it doesn't even show me the password prompt, it just sits there forever
<guideX> i've tried all the install methods, from alt dvd, regular cd install, text only
<Bobsama> how do i install/compile unetbootin?
<seizui> Be right back, I'm trying the first method. We'll see if -that- works. Doubt it, but---eh. ---yeah. This error is irritating me.
<Grant_Watkins> what command would open a .deb file from downloads
<seizui> Anyway, be back.
<Grant_Watkins> I'm trying to learn my way around ubuntu
<seizui> Hopefully you get assistance. I didn't get it myself, so..
<qdb> please try install "postfix" to 9.10 desktop, can you confirm that it does not install without errors?
<`mOOse`> join the party Grant_Watkins ;-)
<guideX> I think this is a hard problem so
<Bobsama> anyone? how?
<donvito-> what pc configuration do i need to have to install karmic
<seizui> True.
<donvito-> ram graphic card etc
<Jamed> Bobsama: which version are you on?
<seizui> That is a good point.
<Bobsama> 8.10
<seizui> Anyway, BRB.
<Grant_Watkins> well what does sudo meen?
<Bobsama> considering that apt-get didn't work, i dl'd off sourceforge for linux
<Jamed> Bobsama: then you have to use a ppa, i'll look which one it is...
<guntbert> !sudo | Grant_Watkins
<ubottu> Grant_Watkins: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Grant_Watkins> In the terminal what does sudo meen?
<Grant_Watkins> ok
<honza> i have problem to connect via lan wired i have acer aspire one , any help or good updated document?
<iceroot> !sudo | Grant_Watkins
<qdb> donvito, at least 512 mb is better, nvidia card is better, i think...
<Grant_Watkins> so do I always have to use sud
<Grant_Watkins> ssudo
<Grant_Watkins> sudo
<protojay> Grant_Watkins: sudo will run the command after it, as the root user
<iceroot> Grant_Watkins: always if you need to be root
<Bobsama> Jamed: and what would a PPA happen to be?
<guideX> !Sudo in Windows users terms means "Run as Administrator" hehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> Grant_Watkins: In command-line, 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb' to install the package; or run 'gdebi foo.deb' for the graphical application.
<haresh> any one around ??
<honza> i have problem to connect via lan wired i have acer aspire one , any help or good updated document?
<Grant_Watkins> dpkg meens download package?
<Jamed> Bobsama: it is an official repostory, which is not included in ubuntu
<Grant_Watkins> thats what I was thinking
<qdb> hello. somebody please try install "postfix" to 9.10 desktop, can you confirm that it does not install without errors?
<honza> i have 9.10 and see it need some compiling
<Grant_Watkins> dpkg = download package?
<TimbukFive> @ qdb : yes without erros, but didnt configure yet
<scunizi> how do I get youtube to play "jerk" free? I've installed flashplugin-nonfree and am using FF for 9.10
<protojay> Grant_Watkins, you might find the "man" command useful
<honza> do yuo know good manual
<guntbert> Grant_Watkins: not quite but please see the next text from ubottu
<Jamed> Bobsama: go to System->Administration->Package Sources   or something like that and add   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<guntbert> !software | Grant_Watkins
<ubottu> Grant_Watkins: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mazda01> scunizi, install adobe-flashplugin not that nonfree thing!
<haresh> any one around ??
<haresh> how to check if my kenal is up to date ?
<scunizi> mazda01: k.. is that also in the repos?
<qdb> timbukfive, thank you, but i could not install it today
<mazda01> haresh, uname -r will show you the kernel you are using
<dsl_> on a fresh install of netbook remix i get a dialog when the default (auto log in user) gets to desktop.... "network manager applet wants to access default keyring...". If i put in admin password all is ok but next boot i get the same dialog. How can i avoid this please?
<mazda01> scunizi, it's in my repors
<Bobsama> *shrug* once again don't see it
<mazda01> scunizi, it's in my repos
<TimbukFive> @ qdb : hm try to full remove and reinstall
<scunizi> mazda01: k.. I'll looks and install. thanks
<Grant_Watkins> What does the -i meen?
<haresh> is it up to date 2.6.24-26-generic
<haresh>  ??
<mazda01> scunizi, make sure to remove the nonfree thingy
<qdb> 75 error code as i remember and Dec 27 17:59:18 dinar-desktop postfix/sendmail[13386]: fatal: execv /usr/sbin/postalias: No such file or directory in syslog . i have tried full remove.
<mazda01> haresh, what version of ubuntu are you running.
<protojay> how do i rip a cd to an iso image in ubuntu/
<protojay> ?
<haresh> 8
<grawity> Grant_Watkins: run 'man dpkg' and read for yourself (-i means "install")
<haresh> if i not worng mazda01
<ZykoticK9> protojay, do you mean an audio cd?
<Jamed> Bobsama: don't see what?
<protojay> data cd
<mazda01> haresh, well that's your answer right there. your kernel is old but then again the kernel changes a lot
<mazda01> haresh, im running: 2.6.31-17-generic
<guideX> So is the 9.10 release a release candidate or full release?\
<haresh> how can i upgrade
<mazda01> guideX, full release but not sure if it's LTS (long term support)
<seizui> Awesome! GuideX, I managed to get it working. I pretty much did what the first post did.
<seizui> Sadly, it takes a long time, but...
<guntbert> dsl_: you can remove the keyring password - applications/accessories/passwords...
<ZykoticK9> protojay, "cat /dev/cdrom >> image.iso" is one method
<protojay> ah
<guideX> Hmm I will retry the post. When I did it, it seemed like nothing worked out
<seizui> I removed the two parts that was were highlighted in blue and red.
<Naytwin> protojay: have you used Brasero disk burner?
<seizui> Just remove them, especially when it talks about the scan.
<qdb> yes post installation returned error 75
<mattmyers83> 9.10 is not a long term release
<protojay> naytwin, that does it?
<scunizi> mazda01: I actually had both installed at the same time.. removed the non free and works fine now.. thanks
<Naytwin> protojay: there is a "burn image" option
<seizui> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set <your certain uuid>
<seizui> remove that and the stuff that was highlighted in blue.
<donvito-> were to edit motd file
<Naytwin> protojay: let me know if it works
<guideX> I will try that seizue thanks
<haresh> how can i upgrade mazda01
<dsl_> guntbert: i dont know what to delete, there are passwords for wireless, ubuntu one, desktop couch (??) etc
<mazda01> scunizi, no problem
<seizui> (don't forget to change the properties to read and write when you access grub.cfg through root).
<protojay> :)
<seizui> Not a problem. Glad to be able to help someone out.
<donvito-> were to edit motd file
<grawity> dsl_: Don't delete anything. Change the keyring's password.
<donvito-> were can i edit the motd file in ubuntu
<donvito-> ?
<qdb> execv /usr/sbin/postalias: No such file or director , but after installation /usr/sbin/postalias is there. what is execv? i think it is not file
<grawity> dsl_: http://nullroute.eu.org/~grawity/gnome-keyring-autologin.html
<mazda01> haresh, you'll have a long upgrade path from 8.04. first to 8.10, then 9.04, then to 9.10. all done with update-manager depending on what your setting is for upgrades, if you have normal releases it'll work,
<ZykoticK9> donvito-, /etc/motd
<grawity> qdb: execv() is a Linux system call that programs use when they want to run another program
<guntbert> dsl_: patience .-) , right click on passwords:login on the first page - change password - choose an empty one
<tvjudge> odinsbane thanks for your kind assistance. I got my wireless working now on the laptop again.
<haresh> how can i check that mazda01
<bobo1on1> Hi, I have a problem, shutdown, reboot and logout keep disappearing from the gnome menu
<guntbert> dsl_: but keep in mind that from now on all your stored passwords (there) are unprotected
<dsl_> guntbert: sorry you lost me. first page of what?
<qdb> there is apparmor and postfix profiles but it reports nothing , may be because bug do not report but block up...
<donvito-> i have
<bobo1on1> they come back when I add the "Indicator applet session" and remove it, and they're gone next time I reboot or log out
<donvito-> codes like these to add in motd #SSH=`echo $SSH_CLIENT |sed s/'::ffff:'/''/g`
<donvito-> SSH=`echo $SSH_CLIENT | gawk -F: '{ print $4 }' | gawk '{ print $1 }'`
<donvito-> SERVERLOAD=`uptime|awk '{print $10 " " $11 " " $12}'`
<guntbert> dsl_: first tab of "passwords and encr..."
<donvito-> when i put in motd they r showing just like tiped
<bleepbloop> I have a question about using unetbootin to format a USB stick so that I can boot UNR from the stick on my netbook
<guntbert> !paste | donvito-
<ubottu> donvito-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> donvito-: that's how it always works - everything in /etc/motd is displayed as is.
<sentabrina> hi again
<dsl_> guntbert: first table is 'passwords' and has just folder icon below with Passwords: default
<bleepbloop> also, how do I make it so i don't see the statuses on irc?
<`mOOse`> hey guys who know: there's a repository for "extras" and I can't remember the name of it - guntbert? anybody know what I'm talking about? ;-)
<mazda01> haresh, within update-manager settings, then at the bottom of the Updates tab, you'll see "Upgrade Release" make sure it says "NOrmal Releases"
<sentabrina> HOW TO REINSTALL GRUB ON Karmic Kouala??
<lmxl> how i can swich on file.run please i need halp
<lmxl> ?
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tbrock> hey guys, just got a new hard drive, how do i partition and format it ext4
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: do you have a windows install?
<InitHello> ok, so I installed mysql-server-5.1 on my girlfriend's computer, and that automatically uninstalled a number of packages. Now, when she tries to log in, it goes to a black screen with a mouse cursor. Could this be because I missed something when I reinstalled the auto-uninstalled packages?
<hhlp> !grub2 | sentabrina
<`mOOse`> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<donvito-> echo -e command worrks on ubuntu ?
<ubottu> sentabrina: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<guntbert> dsl_: right click on that folder
<grawity> tbrock: I think there's a "Disk Utility" in menus. If not, install gparted.
<haresh> how do i go to the upgrade manager settting mazda01
<ortsvorsteher> `mOOse`, youre welcome
<dsl_> guntbert
<jayson> Is it possabe for Ubuntu for fry a laptop power inverter for the screen
<tbrock> grawity: need a command line version
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: a windows install of unetbootin? yes
<tbrock> this is on a server
<mazda01> haresh, you go to system, administration, update manager
<sentabrina> and which fileystem to use udner /BOOT???
<jayson> say if it were running the screen at the wrong refresh rate
<grawity> tbrock: in that case, either "parted" or "cfdisk" for partitioning. And "mkfs.ext4" for creating the filesystem (format)
<sentabrina> i use ext4.. and it is bad somebody told me
<dsl_> guntbert: sorry! if i try to change password i get 'couldn't change keyring password'  a keyring with that na,e does not exist
<guntbert> dsl_: yes?
<dsl_> *name
<haresh> then what do i heve to set it to ??
<jayson> I just install ubuntu 9.10 on a fairly new laptop and within 5 min my screen died
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop:  have you tried the installer on pendrive? I prefer that one - it's a 2 step process but it's stable and predictable and pretty idiot proof
<xfact> vyyjjyjyyyyjjyyjjyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjjyyyjj
<`mOOse`> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<`mOOse`> try that one ^
<FloodBot4> `mOOse`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`mOOse`> first one installs the live cd on the flash drive, the 2nd one makes the casper-rw
<`mOOse`> and makes it persistent
<guntbert> dsl_: never seen that before - are you in the "guest login"?
<`mOOse`> so you can write to it
<haresh> mazda01,  it says my system is up to date
<mota_> qucik question how do you save on pico ?
<mota_> *quick
<tbrock> so how do i run cfdisk for a disk that is connected via usb
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I actually tried pendrive initially and it gave me the same issue im experiencing with unetbootin
<grawity> guntbert: it shouldn't matter; if he sees the keyring and can right-click on it, the keyring must exist :|
<maritz> hi. i have a problem with my microphone under ubuntu. when i set the microphone volume in the mixer to high (unmute), i can hear myself. but i cannot get my microphone to work in other applications. (and gnome-sound-recorder doesn't even know any input devices)
<guideX> crap my only problem with this is that I am fixing a laptop for a friend, when I give it back, and ubuntu tries to update grub, it will be back to not booting
<`mOOse`> oh...what issue bleepbloop?
<dsl_> guntbert: its a fresh install of netbook remix. i have my admin account and then set up a desktop type user to auto login
<guideX> Is it safe to turn off ubuntu updates to prevent this problem?
<haresh> mazda01,  it says my system is up to date
<grawity> tbrock: cfdisk <device-file-name-of-that-disk> (for example, /dev/sde)
<hamzaatova2> why does the microphone input volume lowering itself automatically?
<guntbert> grawity: So I thought too - but what do we tell dsl_ now?
<donvito-> if i want in motd to shows the uptime of pc what do i need to type
<tbrock> says ea
<donvito-> what kind of command let someone help me
<grawity> tbrock: If you don't know the device name, 'dmesg | tail' might contain it...
<tbrock> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylin
<aliquerer> is there any apps to learn driving (cars)
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: the netbook will give me the start up screen from the USB stick an everything, but whenever I try to boot into UNR from the USB stick, it goes through some stuff but always gets stuck on a spinning grey circle
<grawity> tbrock: uh. What command did you just use?
<tbrock> it's sdb
<tbrock> sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<mazda01> haresh, and what setting do you have for release upgrade
<guntbert> dsl_: ahh - could be you must allow your second account to access the network (look at the properties)
<dsl_> ok i rebooted, the first dialog i get now is for wireless... i entered the admin password now it asks 'choose password for default keyring' i take it i kleave it blasnk?
<tbrock> thats what i used
<dsl_> *blank
<haresh> there is no setting there mazda01
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I would just install the whole thing but I'm worried that that's a sign that there's an issue with the stuff on the stick
<grawity> dsl_: ...hm. Yeah, leave the password blank.
<`mOOse`> have you tried installing the desktop version instead?
<donvito-> if i want in motd to shows the uptime of pc what do i need to type
<donvito-> what kind of command let someone help me
<tbrock> grawity: any ideas
<guntbert> dsl_: would be a good idea :-)
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: would the desktop vesion not work with the netbook though?
<grawity> tbrock: And it was already partitioned?
<mazda01> haresh, go back and read what i all wrote. it's there
<tbrock> gues it came this way
<`mOOse`> yes it would work
<tbrock> it's a western digital piece of crap
<tbrock> but i just got it
<tbrock> mybook 1.5tb
<tbrock> so i'm trying to set it up
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: would I use the netinstall or a live install?
<`mOOse`> definitely the LIVE cd bllep
<`mOOse`> bleep - sorry ;-)
<haresh> when i open the update manager i onli see check \, install update and close mazda01
<Bobsama> how do i mount a drive in the terminal?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: haha its fine
<Bobsama> or by using the terminal
<guntbert> !mount | Bobsama
<ubottu> Bobsama: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: wouldnt I have to change a bunch of stuff around in the desktop version though for it to work well on my netbook?
<maritz> hi. i have a problem with my microphone under ubuntu. when i set the microphone volume in the mixer to high (unmute), i can hear myself. but i cannot get my microphone to work in other applications. (and gnome-sound-recorder doesn't even know any input devices)
<`mOOse`> tbh I don't think so bleep - there's a list of differences between the 2 - I just can't lay my hands on the url at the moment - you should be able to find it though...
<Bobsama> ok thanks, ubottu
<dsl_> guntbert: thank you, seems to be working now... i need to read up on the keyring thing!
<dsl_> grawity: thanks also ;)
<guntbert> Bobsama: the text from ubottu wasn't very helpful - shall we walk through one example?
<guntbert> dsl_: nice it works now
<enthdegree> Hoi, does anyone know how to run bash, but make it not show the 'user@machine:1 thing?
<Bobsama> no
<Bobsama> i used the link
<maritz> hi. i have a problem with my microphone under ubuntu. when i set the microphone volume in the mixer to high (unmute), i can hear myself. but i cannot get my microphone to work in other applications. (and gnome-sound-recorder doesn't even know any input devices)
<haresh> how ?
<bobo1on1> maritz, set the volume for recording, not playback
<Bobsama> guntbert: i used the link
<`mOOse`> I wish I could remember the repository for extras...sigh
<qdb> solved , tried to set one to complain mode and other error now
<ranjan> how to share document betwen mac computer and ubuntu
<guntbert> Bobsama: good - not everyone is happy with that :-)
<mazda01> haresh, you don't see settings at the bottom left corner? if not, then go to Synaptic, then within settings, then repositories, then updates tab. make sure it says normal releases at the bottom and not "never" or "long term support""
<Bobsama> guntbert: I just needed to see correct command and context.
<maritz> bobo1on1: i have already set every audio setting i could to max. nothing :(
<guntbert> `mOOse`: the restricted-extras ?
<`mOOse`> yes
<`mOOse`> the one with rar, etc
<bobo1on1> then I don't know
<mazda01> i just accidentally force quit my desktop. how do i restart it? anyone? i know it's a gconf command but Im not sure which one. i need to remove the force quit icon in my cairo-dock! :-)
<ranjan> how to share document  mac computer and ubuntu
<guntbert> Bobsama: in that case man mount will give you the fastest answers
<mazda01> so all my icons are gone from the desktop as well as conky. i know how to restart conky but not desktop icons
<Bobsama> yeah, though now im just wondering why unetbootin is stuck at 4% :P
<Bobsama> nvm just flew
<guntbert> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<`mOOse`> it's making your casper, which takes a buncha time
<`mOOse`> thanks guntbert
<legend2440> maritz: here are instructions i used    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m30b54311
<guntbert> `mOOse`: np
<Bobsama> how does ubuntu 9.10 like being installed on a 4gb ssd?
<CShadowRun> Bobsama: 4GB is the recommended disk space, so it should be fine.
<haresh> ok once done that then open update manafger isit mazda01
<mazda01> haresh, yes
<Bobsama> ok
<Bobsama> good--this is the only smart ssd i got
<CShadowRun> :)
<Bobsama> ]bbl
<Bobsama> or hopefully not at all :P thanks everyone
<Joe_CoT> Is there anyway to replicate what happens when you use the file manager to mount/unmount a drive, from the shell? I don't just mean using mount/umount
<haresh> mazda01,  it still says your system is up to date
<haresh> mazda01,  it still says your system is up to date what shall i do  ?
<xfact> abnybody here using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<mazda01> haresh, under the System pulldown, what does it say when you click on About Ubuntu?
<poseidon> where is a good place to look at already set up desktops to see what kind of themes would look nice
<mazda01> xfact, i think haresh might be
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<domnukalu> Ca someone please tell me why I don't have a xorg.conf file? I am trying to config my graphics card (ATI Radeon Xpress 200M) with the help provided at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver . And after everything looked good, the xorg.conf file is nowhere to be found. PLEASE HELP! Thanks.
<poseidon> gnome-look seems to be cluttered with lots of ugly themes
<xfact> now which version of ubuntu people most use?
<OerHeks> domnukalu xorg.conf is no longer used, with auto detection
<IdleOne> domnukalu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cabrey> i now have dual monitors, is there any type of calibration software i can use to make the colors somewhat alike?
<sda_> Hi everyone!
<maxo> hi, I've just transferred some files across to a server using rsync. I can access the files on the remote server using samba but they're all read-only and I can't set them to read-write. I've tried using nautilus and chmod -R 777, but although I don't get any error messages, they're still read-only. What should I do?
<xfact> ﻿ now which version of ubuntu people most use?
<domnukalu> IdleOne, it is not there.
<domnukalu> OerHeks, and have any other idea how to config my graphics card?
<haresh> under which one shall ipress the about ??? mazda01
<IdleOne> domnukalu: create it
<guntbert> !ot | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maritz> legend2440: thanks for the link. i'm trying to set capture to mic, however nothing happens, if i press space. what am i missing? :D
<dsl_> hmmm, my keyboard seems to have lost its settings somehow; I'm getting " where I should get @ but system>layout>default is correct. any ideas please?
<OerHeks> domnukalu you can use xorg.conf to override the default setting, by hand
<domnukalu> IdleOne, I did, but I think i didn't do it properly, because system didn't start ok, and I had to delete it manually.
<IdleOne> domnukalu: I don't mess with xorg.conf so i am not sure what to tell you
<maxo> or is rsync no good, should I have used something else instead?
<mazda01> haresh,  System tab, you should have an "about Ubuntu" tab
<maxo> because it seems to be transferring the files to the server and setting them as read-only, which is a little annoying
<haresh> mazda01, synaptic 0.61ubuntu9
<domnukalu> OerHeks, looking for an example of how xorg.conf shoul look, will help?
<domnukalu> IdleOne, thanks ayway.
<domnukalu> *IdleOne, thanks anyway.
<haresh> mazda01, synaptic 0.61ubuntu9
<aar> Hi, how can I configure IPTABLES so all ports are blocked in my box except for http (80)?
<guntbert> mazda01: ask haresh to type lsb_release -a
<legend2440> maritz: when in alsamixer hit Tab key to choose Capture then move to Mic and hit Space.  does that work?
<haresh> No LSB modules are available.
<haresh> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<haresh> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<haresh> Release:	8.04
<haresh> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot4> haresh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guideX> is there another way to change the permissions on the grub.cfg file and edit it without opening nautilus, when I sudo nautilus, I get Eel-critical **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized failed
<guideX> and then my terminal window freezes
<maritz> legend2440: i don't even have mic there :D
<maritz> only "front mic" which i don't even have
<Jamed> domnukalu: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<haresh> mazda01, No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS Release:	8.04 Codename:	hardy
<maritz> physically
<legend2440> maritz: no Mic under Capture?
<donvito-> WHY ECHO NOT WORK IN UBUTNU
<user1_> $ firefox
<user1_> (firefox:1677): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<maritz> legend2440: no. only "front mic", "mic boost", "IEC958", 3 times "Capture" and "Digital
<maritz> legend2440: oh, and 3 times "Input Source"
<maco> donvito-: because the echo command is lowercase?
<ardchoille> maco: :)
<`mOOse`> guideX: sudo gedit
<legend2440> maritz: must be Front Mic
<dsl_> ignore my last question....for some reason language settings had changed
<ardchoille> !gksudo | `mOOse` guideX
<ubottu> `mOOse` guideX: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guideX> thanks moose
<mazda01> guntbert, thanks for the help
<domnukalu> Jamed, "Both GNOME and KDE provide GUI utilities for customizing settings beyond these defaults if you like." Can you please tell me what is that application? I'm using GNOME.
<maritz> legend2440: ok, but there is no "space to set capture" option there either. (only for "IEC958" and 3x "Capture")
<`mOOse`> aar: install Moblocker
<hamzaatova2> why does the microphone input volume lowering itself automatically?
<guntbert> haresh: your kernel version *should* be 2.6.24.26.28
<guideX> sudo gedit will not help me though because I need to change the permissions on grub.cfg
<user1_> $ firefox
<user1_> (firefox:1677): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<guntbert> mazda01: I'll leave it to you again :-)
<guideX> jeez don't they test this stuff before release?
<Jamed> domnukalu: sorry i can't, i never had to edit xorg.conf
<domnukalu> Lucky you! :)
<`mOOse`> oh, you need to change them - I thought you needed to edit them
<guideX> well I do but I can't edit it cause I don't have permission
<aar> `mOOse` Thanks I'll check it out
<legend2440> maritz: is this a laptop with built-in Mic?
<ardchoille> guideX: not even with sudo or gksudo?
<user1_> $ firefox
<user1_> (firefox:1677): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<maritz> legend2440: no. pc with onboard soundchip (on mainboard) and a headset. also as i meantioned before: the sound that goes in my mic comes out of my speakers, so the mic is definitely not broken. :D
<guideX> with gedit when I go to open the file I need to edit I don't see it in the list
<thepacman> i'm seeking an old PCI video card to run 9.10 on. what should i look for or avoid, compatibility-wise? is Voodoo good/bad?
<guideX> gedit as sudo that it
<guntbert> guideX: type ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<guideX> is
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: do I have to do any formatting to my USB stick before using unetbootin or pendrive on it?
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: I fdisked and formatted win 32 bit
<Jamed> !patience | user1_, also you should ask questions and give full details, not just paste some error message
<ubottu> user1_, also you should ask questions and give full details, not just paste some error message: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<BluesKaj> thepacman, try for a nvidia 7series or higher
<owen1> what is the difference between vbox-ose and the one from sun's website?
<guideX> I get some dirs guntbert
<haresh> but now itis  guntbert
<haresh> ?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: is that an application or something I have to do with code?
<Slart> owen1: the main thing is that the one from sun has usb support
<repnop> owen1: rdp support and usb unless ose has that now.
<legend2440> maritz: what helped me was installing   pavumeter  and  pavucontrol  i had to fiddle with settings in pavucontrol also. i basically just got lucky
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: that may be part of the issue im running into
<owen1> repnop: so if i want to use a usb printer, i should get the one from sunL
<owen1> ?
<user1_> Jamed:  firefox is not starting
<repnop> owen1: correct
<guntbert> guideX: what ubuntu version?
<guideX> 9.10
<thepacman> BluesKaj, as in 7xxx?
<mazda01> haresh, so you're saying that within synaptic, under settings, repos, then Upgrade Release has it set to Normal Releases
<mazda01> guntbert, thanks.
<haresh> yeah i did mazda01
<thepacman> 7600, 7900, etc.
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: I used Partition Wizard Home Edition 4.2 in win7 (or xp), and then right-clicked on the drive in windows explorer and formatted it from there
<mazda01> guntbert, do you know the gconf command to restart the desktop icons?
<maritz> legend2440: if i go into the gnome-volume-control i don't have any devices to select to configure.
<`mOOse`> partition wizard is free (I think) ;-)
<guntbert> !who | guideX
<mazda01> haresh, im going to send you a PM
<ubottu> guideX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<haresh> ok
<ardchoille> mazda01: nautilus manages desktop icons, wallpaper, restart nautilus
<Jamed> user1_: did it just start doing that recently, or right after installation?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: sweeeet!
<guntbert> guideX: did you a fresh install or an upgrade?
<BluesKaj> thepacman, yes, i have an 3yr old 7600gt, and its fine on the all the distros since 8.04
<guideX> guntbert: 9.10, to back up a bit, here's my issue: On my Dell 600m laptop with new 160 gb ata-100 ide hdd, I install Ubuntu 9.10 from Alt dvd in text mode or regular install or live, it installs fine, but on first boot Grub says 'Error no such device <device>'. I've tried rescue a broken system to fix the problem but doesn't help.
<guideX> fresh install
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: so you used that, AND THEN you used pendrive?
<thepacman> BluesKaj, are you recommending this because you know it works, or because i need that for performance?
<`mOOse`> yes
<BluesKaj> both
<guideX> So i'm following the instructions (and failing) on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254
<mazda01> ardchoille, thanks
<`mOOse`> first I had to prep the flashdrive (which was ntfs
<BluesKaj> and it's cheap on ebay
<`mOOse`> ))
<`mOOse`> it won't install on an ntfs partition
<guntbert> guideX: I see - I only wanted to know if you have grub2 - obviously yes
<Aleoss> Can someone tell me why the Install button isn't working in the Ubuntu Software Centre? (Ubuntu 9.10 AMDx64)
<guideX> yeah I do
<guideX> 1.97 beta I think
<thepacman> BluesKaj, this is an old parts box... 2.4ghz P4, 1gb of DDR. a 7600GT feels like way overkill. i was hoping an old GF3 would cut it.
<`mOOse`> use this for both fdisking and formatting if you want to bleepbloop
<`mOOse`> http://majorgeeks.com/Partition_Wizard_Home_Edition_d6175.html
<guideX> the one that comes with 9.10
<`mOOse`> it's free
<xfact> ﻿well, I am about to start using a fresh version ubuntu, so asking from you guys that which version of Ubuntu is best for me to download and use?
<nmvictor> i have emacs and emacs22 installed, will removing emacs supress emacs22 in any way?
<BluesKaj> thepacman, of course if you buy a new one , it should be fine as well
<maxo> does anyone here use rsync and samba?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: awesome! thank you :-D
<thepacman> besides, i think the 7600GT is only in AGP and PCIe. it's pretty darn hard to find a PCI card these days.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: hopefully this will help a bit
<guntbert> guideX: please !pastebin the output of ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xfact> anyone can suggest me?
<legend2440> maritz: i too have onboard sound in gnome-volume-control  my hardware tab  device is Analog Stereo Duplex
<`mOOse`> glad I could help bleepbloop (I do try!)\
<`mOOse`> lol
<xfact> ﻿I am about to start using a fresh version ubuntu, so asking from you guys that which version of Ubuntu is best for me to download and use?
<guideX> guntbert: ok 1 sec
<dominic_> using btreannounce how do you put more than one tracker in?
<mazda01> anyone else running Enemy Territory? WHen I try to install esound, it wants to remove tons of stuff as well as pulseaudio-esound-compat. is this ok? here is the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&highlight=bash+prompt&page=36
<xfact> !apt | xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<uvacav> anyone have any idea why nvidia-settings is having trouble detecting an hdmi tv?
<Slart> xfact: hmmm.. let's start with clothes.. you like blue clothes.. you will start walking to work.. you no longer like pasta ... oh.. and you love watching survivor on TV.. and use Ubuntu 9.10, 32bit  anything else you're wondering about yourself? while I'm guessing wildly
<guideX> guntbert: When I go into /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and do a ls, I don't see a file, then when I vi grub.cfg from the /boot/grub dir, I get a new file
<guideX> I must be doing something wrong
<fortunev> Any idea how I can turn off desktop wrapping when my mouse touches the side of the screen?
<haresh> thansk mazda01  for your help
<haresh> u guys are the best
<mazda01> haresh, you're welcome
<guntbert> guideX: please type the command exactly as I gave it: ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<guideX> ok
<BluesKaj> thepacman, it looks like the glx-173 driver will work with the g3xxx series
<xfact> Slart: That means I should use 9.10]
<fortunev> using Gnome that is...
<xfact> okey....
<insmod>  any idea when ubuntu will have the new libgpod in rep
<Slart> xfact: no.. it means you should tell us what you're looking for.. we don't know anything about you.. how can we make any recommendations.. perhaps you want to run ubuntu on a mobile phone.. perhaps you're going to run it on a super computer cluster.. we have no idea
<guideX> it says ls: cannot access /boot/grub/grub.cfg: no such file or directory
<bucknasty> I have a samsung nc10 netbook with the intel atom270 cpu. should I encrypt the whole hdd or just one (non system) partition? -> performance issue
<guideX> guntbert: is this because I'm using ubuntu live cd?\
<mazda01> anyone else running Enemy Territory? WHen I try to install esound, it wants to remove tons of stuff as well as pulseaudio-esound-compat. is this ok? here is the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&highlight=bash+prompt&page=36
<mazda01> im using 9.10
<`mOOse`> guideX: yes
<guideX> soo.. what now heh
<guntbert> guideX: yes, thats the reason, you will have to mount the HD first
<xfact> Slat: think straight man! I am just a simple home user, want the faster, stronger and 'batter looking' version to have some fun...just it...
<dominic_> Can someone help me? When using btreannounce from the bittorrent package how do you put more than one tracker in the file?
<guideX> guntbert: how do I mount it
<guntbert> !attitude | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Syrogen> hi, anyone has hiawatha as their webserver?
<xfact> pk pk
<Slart> xfact: there is 32 bit versions for 32bit processors, 64bit versions for 64bit processors, xubuntu which is a little easier on the hardware, kubuntu if you like KDE or regular ubuntu if you like gnome.. there's lts versions if you're looking for stability and then there's 9.10 which is the latest.. you pick one yourself
<guntbert> guideX: open a terminal, pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<`mOOse`> I can't even decide whether to run gnome or kde lol
<xfact> okey
<guideX> moose; gnome
<CShadowRun> `mOOse`: get livecds, try them both out :)
<CShadowRun> or yea, gnome.
<`mOOse`> I have!!
<pawel_121> KDE is far better
<fortunev> Hi all. Sorry for the repost. I think I stepped on another conversation. In Ubuntu using Gnome, how can I turn off desktop wrapping, when my mouse touches the edge of the screen?
<`mOOse`> I like both - kde for the eye candy, and gnome for the utility - it's a tough call!
<pawel_121> what utilities? :)
<insmod> <`mOOse`>fluxbox
<Slart> fortunev: I think it's a compiz setting.. check the ccsm
<Slart> !ccsm | fortunev
<guideX> guntbert: pasting 1 sec
<ubottu> fortunev: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<`mOOse`> and now I'm looking at suse again lol
<`mOOse`> pawel_121: why do you think kde is better? (serious question)
<Sensiva> Hello All, the past few days I discovered that restarting my pc (after relatively long uptime periods) I get an error in X startup saying "intel(0): No valid modes". Powering off the pc for 2 minutes solves the problem
<Setherd> Don't feed the trolls.
<fortunev> ubottu: I will give that a shot. Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sensiva> Any ideas about the cause of this symptom?
<pawel_121> `mOOse it's much more customizable, KDE applications are feature reach and qt is very fast toolkit
<fortunev> By the way Openbox rocks. But Gome looks better
<Slart> fortunev: I've heard many users mention openbox.. never tried it myself.. what's so great about it?
<pawel_121> Setherd, trolls doesn't have arguments like you don't
<duffydack> is it better to have an ext2/3 partition and use a driver in windows, or create an ntfs partition, to share data..
<pawel_121> mOOse and KDE looks better compared to gnome, but it's personal feeling for some people
<`mOOse`> I wish I wish I could really love kde, but it seems there's ALWAYS a deal-breaker in there somewhere
<Setherd> See what I mean?
<Slart> duffydack: I would go with a ntfs partition
<guntbert> !ot | pawel_121
<ubottu> pawel_121: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aleoss> I attempted to play a .xm audio file in Audacious2 and it did a scratchy sound at the start and then nothing, I went to play another song that normally did play and it did the exact same thing and it started doing it with every song I attempted to play. How do I fix this?
<pawel_121> Setherd, features aren't personal things, those are facts
<Joe__> god I'm getting really good at breaking this thing
<pawel_121> however, it's rather for off topic
<Slart> duffydack: I've never really liked the windows drivers for ext2.. but perhaps that's just me
<duffydack> Slart, I was thinking that too..  Do I need ntfs-3g installed or is ubuntu all setup for it/
<Slart> duffydack: I think 9.10 is all setup from the start
<duffydack> nice
<lilyshu> hi. with grub2 i can't see fedora 12 installation. and i don't understand why osprober failed to recognize fedora 12 installation. please help. thanks :-)
<duffydack> <3 the ubuntu
<Aleoss> I attempted to play a .xm audio file in Audacious2 and it did a scratchy sound at the start and then nothing, I went to play another song that normally did play and it did the exact same thing and it started doing it with every song I attempted to play. How do I fix this? (Ubuntu 9.10 AMDx64)
<fortunev> ubottu: That was it. In the appearances , under Edges. Thanks again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> Aleoss: try running it from a terminal.. see if you get any errors
<Slart> !botcookie
<ActionParsnip> werd up
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Aleoss> Slart: Still does it.
<guideX> guntbert: I am unable to pastebin with the laptop, I get /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, and /dev/sda5
<Slart> Aleoss: no error message?
<Aleoss> Slart: In the terminal, it says: madplug: lost synchronozation.
<mneptok> duffydack: use FAT32
<lilyshu> ActionParsnip, can you help me? :)
<guideX> I am unable to open a firefox browser window from live cd for some reason, it crashes gnome when I do
<Aleoss> synchronization*
<ActionParsnip> lilyshu: i havent seen your question, so currently no. wassup?
<uvacav> anyone have any idea why nvidia-settings is having trouble detecting an hdmi tv?
<guideX> guntbert: is that enough info or do you need more
<sixtila> how do i check if my install file is corrupt?
<lilyshu> ActionParsnip, with grub2 i can't see fedora 12 installation. and i don't understand why osprober failed to recognize fedora 12 installation.
<duffydack> mneptok, I`d rather use ntfs, is it stable enough?
<guideX> guntbert: sda1 is the linux, sda2 is extended, sda5 is linux swap/solaris
<mneptok> duffydack: the HTFS driver is far less reliable and polished than is FAT32
<guntbert> guideX: from my experience you system should be on /dev/sda1 so we try this
<mneptok> *NTFS
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | lilyshu
<ubottu> lilyshu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I'm sorry to say but I'm sort of at a loss as to how to go about using this app you recommended to format my USB stick :-/
<Slart> Aleoss: hmm.. googled about it.. didn't really find anything
<sixtila> how do i check if my installation of ubuntu was corrupt or not?
<ActionParsnip> lilyshu: you will need to add an extra option in the extra OS file to get added to the menu
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: sudo apt-get -f install
<Slart> Aleoss: it might be a bug in audacious.. or a bug in that madplugin (whatever that is)  or something else.. I don't really know
<guntbert> guideX: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Aleoss> Slart: What caused it was that I ran a .xm audio file.
<`mOOse`> ok, well just right click on it and choose format and format it to win 32
<macman_> anyanyone know some good flags with ffmpeg .. i want to convert a mpg to a mpg but with x624
<lilyshu> ActionParsnip, ok i understand, thanks ;)
<guideX> guntbert: Ok no errors reported
<guideX> it returned to commandline
<Slart> sixtila: I'm not sure if there is a good way... do you suspect that something is broken?
<mneptok> macman_: install VLC and use it to convert. it has a nice GUIfied menu system.
<guideX> guntbert: so now i'll try that other command
<sixtila> slart yes, i had hash mismatch when i installed, but now looks fine though
<guntbert> guideX: good wait
<BluesKaj> macman_, goto the ffmpeg website for the optionsal commands
<sixtila> slart then in debian too i had hash mismatch
<ActionParsnip> macman_: or theres andbrake or winff
<Slart> sixtila: you can always check the md5sum of the install media if you want
<duffydack> macman_, huh?   mpg with x264?  I use ffmpeg and winff, it has some good presets
<Slart> !md5 | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aleoss> Slart: I got it figured out. Roger Niva at http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Bug-498745-audacious-Hangs-playback--ftopict501052.html has it figured.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: the only options i have when i say to format it are the "File System" and "Allocation unit size"
<guntbert> guideX: take it slow! type sudo chroot /mnt
<macman_> duffydack: my bad h.624
<kalic> what command can you use to check what hardrives are listed so you know what to tell linux wich drive to mount?
<Slart> Aleoss: ah.. nice google fu there =)
<mneptok> duffydack: x264 is MPEG4, AFAIK
<guntbert> kalic: sudo fdisk -l
<Aleoss> Slart: And the .xm file is playing perfectly.
<guideX> guntbert: ok now it says root@ubuntu:/#
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: for File system  I selected FAT32 and for Allocation unit size i selested 32 kb
<duffydack> macman_, yeah, x264..
<kalic> guntbert: thanks :)
<Frameset> Heute jemand da mit +/- 10er Inbus
<`mOOse`> perfect bleepbloop
<macman_> duffydack: whats should i use to convert it then ?
<Slart> Aleoss: great
<sixtila> slart i dont have the iso now, had it in flash drive but no more - can i md5sum of what i have now?
<duffydack> macman_, if you feel like compiling the latest (I have its easy) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<mneptok> macman_: i'd use VLC ...
<`mOOse`> just make sure you're formatting the flashdrive and not your hd ;-)
<tenach> macman_: I agree with mneptok; I'd use VLC
<legend2440> uvacav: maybe someone in channel   #nvidia  would know
<guntbert> guideX: now you can edit that file - lets check first : ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I just right clicked on the flash drive and clicked on 'Format'
<Slart> sixtila: I don't think so.. I've never really looked into it... it might be possible.. I think the md5sums for the installed files are available from the packages.. but I don't really know how to do it automagically
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: are the settings I named off the settings I want to be using?
<gabex> hi, question - i can't get ubuntu (or k3b) to mount/identify my external DVD writer
<gabex> any tips?
<guideX> ok now it shows me the permisions
<guideX> guntbert ^
<duffydack> I compile latest and use winff which has a good set of presets.  8 threads encodes at 41fps which is good for x264
<sixtila> actionparsnip1 -f install lists a group of files saying they are automatically installed and no longer required
<guideX> guntbert: now we can change them I'm thinking
<morphles> ubuntu has weird stuff going on with wireles passwords: on routers you can set quite short pass (lets say 5 symbosl), now on ubuntu if you want to join wireless network, network mannager doesnt let to press connect if password is shorter than 8(or 6) symbols, whats up with that? and how to get around this?
<guntbert> guideX: yes, but first make a backup copy: sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.backup
<gabex> i see weird messages (ehci etc) in /var/log/messages
<gabex> but don't know how to tell ubuntu which device it is
<gabex> or if it has assigned it one
<gabex> then to get it to recognize it as an external DVDRW
<guntbert> !enter | gabex
<ubottu> gabex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gabex> sorry.
<guideX> ahgg
<sixtila> anyway i could check the md5sum of the installed ubuntu (not the iso)
<guideX> guntbert: ok cool
<mneptok> sixtila: no
<sixtila> mneptok anyway to see if my installation was corrupt?
<hummesse> hi everybody. I am having a problem where i can not set the get the resolution past 800x600 even though i know the pc is capable of 1200x800. lspci gives me this: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<benjamin__> Hello
<Goliath> ji
<Goliath> hi
<hummesse> anyone know about this problem?
<guntbert> guideX: are you comfortable with a CLI editor or would you rather use gedit?
<morphles> how to make ubuntu accept short password when connecting to wireless? (it doesnt let use shor pasword even if its is real password of access point)
<Goliath> Hey
<guideX> vi is the only one i know
<Goliath> does anyone know how can i use wpa_supplicant to connect to a wpa2 net
<guideX> the vi under esx anyways
<maco> Goliath: same as wpa1
<pawel_121> hummesse you probably have to install drivers for you graphic card
<benjamin__> I've a problem with 8.04 that my DVD is sooo slow. With hdparm I get "HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device". Any ideas what to do?
<Goliath> maco how?
<kymara> hello, can anyone tell me if i have to do anything about this: 'the package cvs should be rebuild with new debhelper to get trigger support' (i had done apt-get install cvs)
<Goliath> it fails
<thepacman> BluesKaj, i'm back. i'm not talking the 3xxx series, i'm talking about the ancient 3 series.
<pawel_121> hummesse or put some modelines into xorg
<hummesse> modelines?
<DrManhattan> sounds like its vesa time.
<maco> Goliath: i use /etc/network/interfaces with a "wpa-ssid foo" line and a "wpa-psk bar" line
<thepacman> that is, GeForce 3, GeForce 3 Ti 200, GF3 Ti300, and, uh, i think the Ti500
<hellyes> why do I get an "authentication failure" when I type my root password after typing su in the terminal?  I use the same password I always use.
<maco> Goliath: and then just ifup
<thepacman> made about 8 years ago
<maco> Goliath: well...."ifup wlan0" or whatever the interface is called
<hummesse> would lspci even give me the correct name for the card if it has no drivers?
<guntbert> guideX: vi is perfect :-) - type sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg - do what you have to do and end the session with :x (write+exit), end the chroot session with <ctrl>d and reboot
<benjamin__> I had this problem years ago, but don't remember the solution... :-(
<pawel_121> hummesse yes, or modes like: Modes     "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" in Section "Screen"
<ardchoille> hellyes: use sudo -i
<BluesKaj> thepacman,  type a 3series ancient or whatever in the search in synaptic ans check properties on the drivers that are listed
<DrManhattan> thepacman, you can use the legacy nviidia driver with that
<odinsbane> hellyes: did you set your root password?
<pawel_121> hummesse it gave you correct name
<Joe__> whee not broke again :P
<thepacman> BluesKaj, i don't currently have a Linux system with Synaptics.
<guideX> guntbert: thanks, I will try now
<hummesse> i guess the modeline has to go in my xorg.conf?
<guntbert> guideX: glad to help and Good luck :-)
<thepacman> DrManhattan, is there a list of what cards work with this "legacy nvidia driver"?
<hellyes> odinsbane: it's not the administrator password I gave it at install?
<hummesse> the problem is that ubuntu does not have one anymore
<DrManhattan> thepacman, geforce 3ti isnt THAT bad as far as an old school card goes, you should be able to do some decent stuff with that
<BluesKaj> well, then your package manager, thepacman
<guntbert> !sudo | hellyes
<ubottu> hellyes: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ardchoille> hellyes: sudo uses your user password
<DrManhattan> thepacman, there is, I use the legacy driver for an mx440, I will try to get you a link for the list
<pawel_121> hummesse yes, they go there, so you must create one and you must have drivers
<hellyes> ahhh. ok
<thepacman> DrManhattan, do you know if a counterpart driver exists for older ATi cards too?
<hellyes> thanks
<hummesse> but the what about the rest of the configuration of xorg? i dont know what else to write..
<DrManhattan> thepacman, yes
<DrManhattan> thepacman, I have to leave, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<kevin__> quick q: what did they change key combination to restart x too again?
<hummesse> is there not some autoconfig scripts that generates some default file that i can the edit
<pawel_121> hummesse I don't know neither, I had similar problem and I had to search in google for xorg
<DrManhattan> gf3 im pretty sure will use the 76 legacy series
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone knows if there's a way to make an Ati Mobility Radeon x300 work with the latest xorg versions?
<thepacman> is the ATi one provided by ATI too?
<ardchoille> !dontzap | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<DrManhattan> sorry I mean 71 series
<evanescent> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 and I keep getting a black screen
<thepacman> and do these legacy drivers ship with Ubuntu, or do i need to manually install them?
<evanescent> I do see the menu, and I pick install ubuntu, and then I see the logo for a bit
<odinsbane> hellyes: I don't know about that.  have you tried su root?
<evanescent> but it goes black after that.
<DrManhattan> thepacman, youll have to do the research yourself, but I think there might be packages for ubuntu with those drivers
<ardchoille> odinsbane: please recomend sudo -i, it's better
<guntbert> odinsbane: don't suggest that please
<BluesKaj> Supersaiyan_IV, there are no latest xorg versions , only kernel source drivers for your hardware
<maco> odinsbane: um we have no root password, so i think you mean "sudo -i" <-- hellyes,  please read
<thepacman> thanks a lot DrManhattan!!
<DrManhattan> thepacman, glad to help
<legend2440> kevin__: if your using karmic   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<kymara> ah never mind about the message i got from apt-get with installing cvs, it seemed to work normally anyway so i will ignore it
<kymara> thanks anyway
<Supersaiyan_IV> BlueEagle, then how come i had to downgrade my xorg to an older version to make the x300 sriver work
<Supersaiyan_IV> driver*
<hummesse> by the way.. what is the clear and compelling reason fort the "sudo" concept instaed of just having a root user?
<ardchoille> !sudo | hummesse please read this page
<ubottu> hummesse please read this page: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<odinsbane> hummesse: sudo is nicer with permissions and ownerships.
<pawel_121> hummesse here's some about sis and xorg: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/screen-resolution.-with-sis-graphics.-cant-get-xorg.conf-to-help...-709218/
<ardchoille> hummesse: a locked root account cannot be brute forced :)
<hummesse> thanks
<dnlgby> hi all, do you know how can i download music from myspace?
<Supersaiyan_IV> BlueEagle, it's a legacy card, there's no support
<hummesse> thanks pawel_121! ill go read
<pawel_121> hummesse no problem, I hope you'll find this usefull
<duffydack> wonderful, nautilus just vanished while viewing my external drives properties..  :/
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to block all ports except for 80. I've fed this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/347770/) to IPTABLES, but that blocks everything including port 80. Where am I going wrong?
<pawel_121> hummesse and here's probably something better: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958
<evanescent> any idea why ubuntu 9.10 is hanging with a blank screen during the installer when I try to re-install it on my desktop?
<dath> hi
<dath> whats a good webcam for linux with high resolution and fps that works with skype, msn, yahoo etc?
<mohmmed01> hi
<mohmmed01> hi
<aar> dath, I've got a creative and it works fine
<evanescent> most work fine
<Younder> evanescent, have you checked the respective gnove versions? It seems the gdm has trobles handeling a update.
<apparle> When I Suspend to RAM and then resume... the system starts but monitor remains off what to do?
<evanescent> Younder, what do you mean?
<evanescent> Younder, I am installing fresh from the install CD
<aar> apparle, do you have a swap partition / file?
<Nrbelex> Does anyone know of a good guide to get Ampache running on 9.10?
<apparle> aar: swap partition
<Younder> evanescent, I did a manual gnome update a while back and I got a blank screen at startup.
<iceroot> Nrbelex: apache?
<Nrbelex> iceroot, ampache
<evanescent> Younder, what is odd is that I am running 9.10 now and it works fine, but when I try to install it from the cd I can't.
<evanescent> installer just hangs with a blank screen
<odinsbane> so it looks like the sudo -i is recommended against.
<mohmmed01> hi this is frist time use liunx it is good I am Mohmmed from libya
<bleepbloop> okay, if i tried booting UNR from a USB stick on my netbook, and i got the message 'Please remove the disc and close the tray (if any) then press ENTER:' what do i do?
<Younder> evanescent, is the CD the same ubuntu version?
<evanescent> Younder, yes
<iceroot> Nrbelex: sudo apt-get install ampache   was not working?
<guntbert> odinsbane: no, sudo -i is fine - who said otherwise?
<evanescent> Younder, but I got 9.10 before by upgrading from 9.04
<evanescent> this is the first time installing fresh
<aar> apparle, OK. You might have to try with different kernel versions. It can be very difficult to get some of the older systems to suspend properly.
<Psi-Jack> Does Ubuntu's ifup/ifdown still use ifconfig/route instead of iproute2 tools?
<Nrbelex> iceroot, I haven't tried anything yet. I'm just looking for a guide before I do, but everything is outdated.
<odinsbane> guntbert: the page somebody just pointed out.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> odinsbane: but I almost never need it anyway, standard sudo suffices mostly
<odinsbane> At the bottome it says, NOne of the methods below are sugg or supported.
<Younder> evanescent, and the disk version is updated from the CD??
<apparle> aar: What could be the problem... anyway I could locate it
<wolf2k_ubuntu> Afternoon. I finally decided to wise up and use the package manager for more stuff from here on. Unfortunately, I don't exactly know where some things got installed. Does anyone recall where apache2 usually gets placed?
<evanescent> it was updated via the internet Younder
<evanescent> the version I have installed
<evanescent> the version on the CD is just the normal iso
<guntbert> odinsbane: that is true in that sense: they are mostly not needed at all - and if you get yourself in trouble...
<Younder> evanescent, right.. Well the CD shoudn't see the disk version.
<evanescent> Younder, it doesn't, that's not the issue
<evanescent> Younder, it just hangs when I try to install
<cabaro> wolf2k: locate apache2
<TheRocK|> how to add a non root user to the /etc/passwd file? can someone tell me what the line should look like?
<sixtila> when i use keyboard to do paste, the mouse doesnt move for like a second ! this is annoying, is it the same for everyone in ubuntu??
<aar> apparle, Sorry I'm not sure, but I would start by googling your computer model + suspend. Maybe it's not supported (this is not uncommon with older models).
<evanescent> TheRocK|, it is preferable that you do not edit this file yourself
<iceroot> TheRocK|: sudo adduser username
<TheRocK|> well i need to do it with the file
<Younder> evanescent, that leaves a bad disk. Have you checked the CD for bad sectors?
<lotta> hello, i'm on this page ( http://gquigs.blogspot.com/2009/01/bad-memory-howto.html ) and i try to apply the option 3. -- i got ubuntu 9.10 karmic (first installation)
<lotta> so that i don't got this menu.lst file --- i can find a /boot/grub/grub.cfg but there's no kopt=root ... in the while content --- what can i do ?
<iceroot> TheRocK|: never!!! edit /etc/passwd to add a user
<guntbert> odinsbane: but in the middle it states "best alternative is to simulate a root login shell using the following command...  sudo -i "
<TheRocK|> iceroot, why not?
<evanescent> Younder, I did the consistency check and it's OK. but to be sure, I re-downloaded the ISO and burned the disk again. same issue
<iceroot> TheRocK|: if you break that file you will get big problems
<sixtila> does your mouse also stops for a sec when using keyboard ctrl+v ?
<iceroot> TheRocK|: so use adduser
<TheRocK|> iceroot, well i just want to add a user, i tried, but the user has root priviliges
<iceroot> TheRocK|: the dont put him in the admin-group
<evanescent> you can disable that
<TheRocK|> and i don't have adduser on here, and it should work with the passwd file aswell...
<wolf2k_ubuntu> cabaro: Unsure if this is a good thing or not, but...by the looks of things, it installed apache where I originally installed it via source. If that's the case...I have no clue which httpd.conf file it's calling upon, because my attempts at visiting localhost/test.php (local file) aren't working.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: you are on ubuntu?
<TheRocK|> iceroot, can you tell me what the line should look like for a non admin user?
<Younder> evanescent, ok, so basically 9.10 is the problem. And a update overts the problem. How about the graphics driver on the disk version?
<TheRocK|> yea
<sixtila> anyway i could use both my keyboard and mouse at the same time? using keyboard makes mouse unavailable
<evanescent> Younder, nvidia's proprietary one is what I use on the version I have installed
<iceroot> TheRocK|: just dont put him in the groups root and admin
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to block all ports except for 80. I've fed this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/347770/) to IPTABLES, but that blocks everything including port 80. Where am I going wrong?
<Aleoss> I have 2 graphics cards and the 2nd graphics card isn't being utilized by Linux at all because it's X Screens: None and Display Devices: None but the other card has X Screens: Screen 0 and Display Devices: Siko (DFP-0). How do I get my 2nd graphics card to assist the first one?
<evanescent> TheRocK|, system > administrator > users and groups
<evanescent> click the user, go to properties, etc.
<evanescent> you can figure it out from there
<aliendude5300> Hi, I can't connect to my wireless network on Ubuntu ( or any other networks that use WPA/WPA2 encryption ) -- WEP works fine. I'm using an Atheros chipset.
<TheRocK|> well i have only the command line, no gnome
<guntbert> TheRocK|: then 1) type man adduser -- 2) sudo adduser newname
<sixtila> can i make my mouse and keyboard work the same time? its annoying in games
<TheRocK|> so i really have to do it through the passwd file
<iceroot> TheRocK|: use adduser as i told you before
<invisime> I have an older machine that I'm trying to put karmic on from live disc. it boots just fine, but it quickly becomes unresponsive during install.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: no
<cabaro> wolf2k: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf   is your best bet for
<iceroot> TheRocK|: dont edit /etc/passwd
<invisime> is there a way to install 9.10 that isn't so resource intensive?
<TheRocK|> iceroot, i don't have adduser, and i would have to recompile the kernel to get it
<mazda01> ne1 use a usb wireless keyboard/mouse combo with a KVM?
<cabaro> wolf2k: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or this
<guntbert> TheRocK|: iceroot and I *are* talking about CLI
<invisime> (I suspect it's the cd drive that's the bottleneck.)
<iceroot> TheRocK|: every ubuntu-system has adduser
<wolf2k_ubuntu> cabaro: nothing was in the file
<Younder> evanescent, well obviously the disk version doesn't use that. What happens when you trie to run GDM on disk with the standatd driver? (To log in if it fails use the text option in the grub loader
<wolf2k_ubuntu> that is, nothing was in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<guideX> `m00se`: yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337254 apears to have worked
<guideX> It looks like it's booting
<cabaro> wolf2k: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf sorry, i think its this one
<aliendude5300> invisime: install the server edition, then sudo apt-get install gnome.
<iceroot> wolf2k_ubuntu: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<sixtila> using keyboard makes my mouse not respond for a short second, can that be fixed
<hellyes> how can I gain root access in the Gnome environment?
<iceroot> !gksudo | hellyes
<ubottu> hellyes: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TheRocK|> iceroot, not mine, and there has to be a way to do it with the passwd file, i have done it before, but somehow the user i added was always root
<aliendude5300> wait -- I'll get you the exact command that might not be 100% correct...
<duffydack> aliendude5300, I had to use wicd instead of network-manager for a friends setup in karmic.. worth a try if you dont find any other answer.
<dorst> somebody can help me to install webcam on ubuntu? thanks
<wolf2k_ubuntu> ...then again, I think I've figured out the system
<duffydack> aliendude5300, saying that, it works ok
<evanescent> Younder, I haven't tried that. I could try installing in the safe graphics mode and it might work
<invisime> aliendude5300: would it be too much to ask for a link to that version's iso?
<evanescent> just occured to me
<iceroot> TheRocK|: use adduser!!
<evanescent> but it would probably be broken once installed
<iceroot> TheRocK|: sudo adduser newusername
<guideX> guntbert: thanks that really really worked.
<cabaro> wolf2k: did you find it?
<TheRocK|> iceroot, as i said before, i don't have that...
<iceroot> TheRocK|: then you see how the line in /etc/passwd looks like :)
<guntbert> guideX: nice :)
<iceroot> TheRocK|: and why you dont have adduser?
<TheRocK|> iceroot, could you give me an example on your passwd? that would be helpfull ;)
<guntbert> TheRocK|: sudo aptitude install adduser
<Younder> evanescent, worth a try..
<guideX> dietpepsi
<evanescent> Younder, how do I fix it once installed if it hangs every time at boot?
<evanescent> Younder, that is, get the proprietary driver installed
<aliendude5300> invisime: hold on...
<wolf2k_ubuntu> cabaro: /etc/apache2 contains many files split up instead of the one big httpd.conf file, including a better site management system. /var/www is the initial location for page building now.
<aliendude5300> invisime: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<odinsbane> TheRocK|: adduser might be in a directory that isn't in the std path.  ie /usr/sbin/adduser
<wolf2k_ubuntu> If nothing else, you may want to put this in an FAQ
<invisime> 32. that's why I can't find it.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: the root-thing is not controlled in /etc/passwd
<dorst> Please can someone help me to install a webcam?
<invisime> aliendude5300: as I said, it's a pretty old system. 32 bits.
<aliendude5300> invisime: Click alternative download options then 32 bit.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: its /etc/group
<TheRocK|> hmm ok
<TheRocK|> i'll have a look at that
<odinsbane> iceroot: /etc/sudoers ?
<invisime> aliendude5300: just found it. thanks.
<guntbert> !webcam | dorst have you seen
<ubottu> dorst have you seen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<iceroot> odinsbane: no
<iceroot> odinsbane: he was speaking about beeing part of the root-group
<invisime> aliendude5300: now it's a race to see if I can download and burn server edition before my desktop version becomes responsive again. :P
<TheRocK|> what do i do to add a non privileged group to the /etc/group file?
<TheRocK|> how should the line look like?
<iceroot> TheRocK|: adduser!!!
<natschil> has hardy been depricated?
<iceroot> TheRocK|: use it please
<aliendude5300> when you set up the server, select the minimal set of packages, not Ubuntu-Desktop or LAMP server.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: sudo apt-get install adduser && sudo adduser newusername
<TheRocK|> iceroot: ...
<invisime> aliendude5300: mk.
<g0tcha> hey guys, im having a problem configuring my VPN connection in ubuntu, they show the instructions here for windows but not for ubuntu/linux: http://www.giganews.com/vyprvpn/setup.html?type=windowsxp&x=28&y=17
<iceroot> TheRocK|: tell me why there is no adduser
<invisime> aliendude5300: I was thinking of going with fluxbox for my window manager.
<g0tcha> ive installed openvpn but its asking for the cert and all these stuff that i dont have
<fujnky> hm. i get "Cannot execute file", when i try to execute "fah6" of Folding@home 6.24.. already tried chmod +x ./fah6
<TheRocK|> ok let me put it this way, the box i have is a very small one with very limited hardware, and if i would add adduser, i would need to recompile the kernel
<aliendude5300> you can still use gnome... it's actually quite minimal without ubuntu customizations. How much ram does your PC have?
<invisime> aliendude5300: 256 MB.
<odinsbane> TheRocK|: how about useradd
<natschil> does anyone know why apt-get install perl-doc tells me that http://sd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-doc_5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2.2_all.deb is not accessible?
<guntbert> TheRocK|: excuse me but that sounds .... strange
<natschil> (404)
<iceroot> TheRocK|: what is the output of lsb_release -a
<invisime> aliendude5300: it can actually handle xubuntu decently as long as I don't have too many apps going. but fluxbox seems to be even slimmer.
<TheRocK|> iceroot, command not found
<odinsbane> natschil: you might try and update first
<Aleoss> How do I disable my Synaptic Touch Pad? I tried using xorg.conf and that didn't do anything.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: tell me how you would edit /etc/shadow by hand?
<iceroot> TheRocK|: then you are not using ubuntu
<aliendude5300> invisime: I had a PC running Ubuntu on 256MB fine for the longest time, but that was before Gutsy even came out, I'd think for most things you'd be fine however... What I think you should do in your case is download the custom distribution of Ubuntu called Crunchbang...
 * natschil tries to update first
<iceroot> TheRocK|: ad this is ubuntu-support channel
 * timmillwood has just installed Ubunutu on his MacBook pro and is chuffed to bits!
<TheRocK|> iceroot, i just need to edit the group file, then it should be all good
<aliendude5300> invisime: Crunchbang uses OpenBox. It's VERY lightweight. I have a 128MB Pentium III running on it just fine... even with onboard graphics.
<iceroot> TheRocK|: man group
<iceroot> TheRocK|: man passwd
<TheRocK|> so if someone could tell me how to manually add a group to /etc/group that would really help me ;)
<iceroot> TheRocK|: read the manpage i posted
<guntbert> TheRocK|: please understand: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<aliendude5300> invisime: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<invisime> aliendude5300: would you recommend lite edition of that?
<TheRocK|> well i don't have that man pages either ;)
<TheRocK|> that's why i ask
<tony_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<iceroot> TheRocK|: please go to the channel your distribution is from
<tony_> que taaaaaaaaaal genteeeeeeeeeee
<iceroot> TheRocK|: this is ubuntu-support only
<guntbert> TheRocK|: man pages are online available
<Letter3> tony_: this is an English channel
<TheRocK|> meh
<odinsbane> TheRocK|: you might find some help in #linux
<iceroot> !man | TheRocK|
<ubottu> TheRocK|: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<aliendude5300> invisime: regular worked fine for me, and that's considering it was a Pentium 3 with 128MB ram. I don't know the difference between the two but I think the lite just comes with less apps. I'd suggest the regular version.
<angelo> ciao
<hummesse> now that ubuntu dont have an xorg.conf file. Is there any way to make it generate one from the settings it uses at the moment?
<angelo> viVa ubuntu+
<hellyes> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<odinsbane> TheRocK|: adduser is a perl script, if that helps.
<duffydack> I need some help getting my dvd writer working in 9.10.  Problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300173
<pawel_121> hummesse did you see a second link I gave you? it seems there are no sis drivers in Ubuntu
<TheRocK|> i'll have a look into that, thanks
<invisime> aliendude5300: I'll check it out, for sure.
<hummesse> fuuuuuuuuuu
<Letter3> how can I view the log of sshd?
<hummesse> only got to the first one pawel_121
<hummesse> but thanks.
<dale> helloi
<pawel_121> so you probably have to download one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958
<Aleoss> Can someone help me with disabling my Synaptic Touch Pad? xorg.conf isn't doing the trick.
<dsl_> my wireless network doesn't appear anymore in the list of available networks even though i have a second pc on wireless right beside the problem one....all settings appear the same, can anyone suggest where to start please?
<aliendude5300> invisime: Yeah, get the regular edition. Lite doesn't even come with a calculator... :/
<dale> hello
<aliendude5300> invisime: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/applications#lite_edition
<pawel_121> hummesse take a look there :)
<invisime> aliendude5300: lol. yeah, it looked pretty empty. but then, ubuntu server comes with basically nothing.
<invisime> aliendude5300: might as well roll gentoo. :P
<hummesse> thank you pawel_121 , you're a hero.
<pawel_121> hummesse nope, I've got similar problem :)
<aliendude5300> invisime: I've tried that. It's literally the most painful, long process you will ever have to do. NOTHING comes compiled... :(
<guntbert> !info gsynaptics | Aleoss there is the option to disable it
<ubottu> Aleoss: gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-2 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 416 kB
<kinja-sheep> aliendude5300: Use your own mind for calculating!
<hummesse> oh, i see. I guess thats what forums are for :)
<sixtila> hash sum mismatch error when downloading lamp server
<sixtila> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.1/mysql-client-5.1_5.1.37-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<sixtila>   Hash Sum mismatch
<ophil> what is the full meaning of ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> !ubuntu | ophil
<ubottu> ophil: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<invisime> aliendude5300: unrelated: have you ever tried to install any flavor of linux on an eeepc?
<aliendude5300> Does anyone know how to get an Atheros wireless chipset to connect to a WPA/WPA2 network under Ubuntu?
<sixtila> why am i getting failed to fetch all the time??
<kinja-sheep> !hardware | aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fromdidbleg> If I run 'tar -czpf archive.tar <directory>', will the file permissions in the archive represent those in the directory? The tar man page says "-p, --preserve-permissions, --same-permissions" followed by "extract information about file permissions (default for superuser)"; is this because the -p option ONLY applies when files are being EXTRACTED from an archive?
<invisime> aliendude5300: I only ask because #easypeasy is basically a dead channel.
<kinja-sheep> aliendude5300: Check for your make/model there. (if it exists).
<aliendude5300> invisime: I AM on an eee pc... lol
<sixtila> i cant download certain packages - get the Hash Sum Mismatch error
<generalsnus> I am having some problems with dsl install, when running "dsl-hdinstall"  and when copying is done i get this:  tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<generalsnus>  just hangs there
<generalsnus>  what can i do?
<invisime> aliendude5300: me too. it's my most powerful machine.
<aliendude5300> invisime: I'm running Ubuntu netbook remix. Karmic.
<aliendude5300> invisime: I have a core i7 extreme desktop with 3Gigs of ram and 1.5TB, as well as a ATI Radeon HD 4875 GPU. :)
<invisime> I've got windows 7 on this one and I can't seem to get the bootloader to check the sd card. :(
<aliendude5300> invisime: My Eee PC is the 1000HA model.
<invisime> niiiice.
<guntbert> sixtila: you could use another server
<inclement> Is it possible to force programs (specifically some games) to start in a window rather than mucking with my screen resolution and starting fullscreen - similar to wine's ability to start programs in  their own window
<gmachine_24> Hi. How do I remove software - in this case the "Songbird" program - that I installed from a tar ball instead of a .deb package? Thanks.
<ophil>  hi ubottu  can this operating system work independently
<guntbert> gmachine_24: look into the documentation in the tar ball - often it is make uninstall
<kinja-sheep> inclement: Try "man gameName" or "gameName --help" to see if there are an option for that.
<gmachine_24> guntbert ok thanks
<minimec> gmachine_24: You will probably find the folder in /usr/local. Maybe there is also a link in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin. Just delete the folder and the link.
<guntbert> gmachine_24: Good luck :-)
<islington> ubuntu is not recognizing my sd card
<invisime> aliendude5300: 1005HAB here.
<ophil> i have checked out the site
<firefly2442> Does the smartctl tool that does hard drive testing actually write data to the drive? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d269bdc53
<nmvictor> anyone know how to set up smmppsim in ubuntu?
<LizardK|ng> islington, first step is to make sure the card reader is turned on in the BIOS, that was my issue when i had problems
<BluesKaj> aliendude5300, I'm using the Atheros AR928X  with wicd network manager and WPA2 encryption the default network manager only provides wep option
<sixtila> how do i make the www folder readable and writable by me
<krabex> sixtila - change chmod
<nmvictor> sixtila: chmod o + rw /var/www/
<Aleoss> Noob question: What's the tar function's arguments to untar a .tar.gz file? I tried -x and it didn't work.
<LizardK|ng> nmvictor, shouldn't that be o+rw?
<dios_mio> Aleoss, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<guntbert> nmvictor: sixtila thats bad advice
<sixtila> thanks guys
<nmvictor> LizardK|ng: yae, see above sixtila
<sixtila> guntbert but its my local server
<LizardK|ng> nmvictor, i mean won't having the spaces make it not work?
<sixtila> is that bad, can someone over the network change it
<guntbert> nmvictor: sixtila never make a directory world writeable
<Aleoss> Thanks dios_mio
<LjL> sixtila: if /var/www is owned by www-data, make yourself a member of that. if it's owned by root, i'd consider changing that ownership
<dios_mio> Aleoss, tar jxvf for bz2
<sixtila> guntbert but how would i write in it?
<LizardK|ng> nmvictor, you are also assuming his user owns the directory
<guntbert> sixtila: listn to LjL
<sda_> Hi all!
<LizardK|ng> sixtila, LjL's got it, but also make sure the folder is group-writeable
<sda_> How can I send a message to notify popup?
<nmvictor> LizardK|ng: no, i apologise for assuming that apending sudo to such commands is now a ticket to sustain thyself in ubuntu
<pino_> b
<mandyG> hello everyone
<LizardK|ng> nmvictor, apology accepted :)
<nmvictor> anyone know how to set up smppsim in ubuntu?
<pino_> vvv
<wishy> hey guys does anyone have experience with a wacom bamboo tablet?
<nigelcourtney> Hello, has anyone had resource issues when adding pci cards to proliant dl series servers
<mandyG> can you guys recommend me a nvidia card that will run smoothly on ubuntu with compiz effects
<ai9371> whenever I try to edit a file I get error read only disk
<guntbert> pino  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Aleoss> checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... ./configure: line 11905: intltool-update: command not found (when installing gpointing-device 1.3.2) how do I update intltool? I've already done sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and I tried intltool --version and that said "Command not found"
<nmvictor> anyone ever used smppsim here?
<ai9371> i type sudo gedit filename
<ai9371> than i try to save it
<ai9371> and it sayd read only disk
<mandyG> i am looking at a geforce 9600 GT or a geforce gt 220
<ai9371> I thought I had edited these files before
<Aleoss> ai9371: Depends what directory it is in, some directories are perminantly locked like /opt/ and /etc/
<guntbert> ai9371: not hat it matters in *this* case but always user gksudo with gui app (like gedit)
<guntbert> *use
<odinsbane> ai9371: what happens when you type mount
<ai9371> this is in /var/
<ai9371> /var/www
<ArielMT> okay, so i just had the weirdest three-hour experience with connman/wpa_supplicant ever on my intel pro wireless 2200 card.  ubuntu 9.04.  i suddenly lost connection, and no matter what i tried over a two-hour span it never completed the connection.  i left it alone for an hour, and it successfully connected again.  throughout the whole ordeal, a separate pc was wirelessly connected to the same ap, so it wasn't the ap.
<ai9371> php file i am edited
<nmvictor> ANY ONE know how to set up smppsim, or is their a better alternative similator that would better in ubuntu?
<sda_> I need send a text message to Ubuntu notify pop up. Can someone says me how?
<ai9371> I mounted another hard drive
<ai9371> this is the main hard drive that Linux is install on
<odinsbane> ai9371: so you don't have any hard drives on say /var/www
<ai9371> /var/www is on my hard driver
<ai9371> my main hard drice
<sda_> can someone say me how to send an text message to notify system on ubuntu?
<odinsbane> ai9371: also the file has to be rw by somebody even for root to modify it maybe chmod 664 youfile.
<cabaro> sda_: ?? what you want to do exactly?
<minimec> sda_: google for libnotify-send and notify-send
<llua> hm. should i use my 500gig hdd for my OS or my 500gig 3.0gb/s
<kinja-sheep> sda_: notify-send "Angry" "I'm mad"
<cabaro> sda_: sorry i was thinking sms
<sda_> I make a script. When this script finish i want send to notify system "Done"
<kinja-sheep> llua: I use 20GB HDD for OS. The latter is for media. :o
<royorbison> hi, i need help to install wuala from tarball http://www.wuala.com/en/download
<sda_> kinja-sheep: I must install libnotify-bin?
<Ookami> Guys guys guys :D .. what is the "easiest" smartest most convenient way to play a 3gp video file on ubuntu ???
<rick__> i'm using 186 nvidia drivers but for some reason it doesn't seem like ubuntu 9.10 is using the hardware acceleration when viewing videos (dvd, youtube,etc..), as after a minute the fan kicks on high and the cpu is running at full speed.  is this normal?
<kinja-sheep> !info libnotify-bin | sda_
<ubottu> sda_: libnotify-bin (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<kinja-sheep> sda_: That is your answer. :3
<firefly2442> Ookami: VLC?  what's 3gp?
<ai9371> ok I changed the permissions with chmod and that worked
<nmvictor> i'd be the hapiest guy if someone gave me a hint on how i'd set up SMPPsimulator in ubuntu
<sda_> kinja-sheep, so, other program how do they send notify without this bin?
<odinsbane> does dbus do that sorta thing?
<Ookami> firefly2442 .3gp is a video format .. what's VLC ?
<firefly2442> !info vlc | Ookami
<ubottu> Ookami: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<dkkong> I'm having a problem with Karmic's PPC Image. I've burned 4 cds, all of which were good according to the MD5 sum, and everytime I install it, it reboots, but when I enter my username and password, I get authentication failed error. Help!
<firefly2442> Ookami: video player
<sda_> kinja-sheep, Ps it works! thanks
<Alloosh1> hi, just installed fedora, I am ubuntu users, so now I have ubuntu on one partition and fedora on another, when I boot it goes directly to fedora, how can I choose OS to boot to before starting?
<sixtila> here is my permission for www folder - is it safe? - owner = me = create and delete, group=root=create and delete, others=access
<firefly2442> Ookami: sudo apt-get install vlc
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: you'll have to reconfigure grub
<firefly2442> Ookami: I don't know if it supports this file format (never seem it before) but it does support a lot of stuff...
<mizery> Is it okay to run a 32-bit installation of linux on 64-bit hardware?
<Ookami> firefly2442, thanks .. downloading .. will it play anything ?
<odinsbane> mizery: its alright.
<Ookami> i see ,, thanks a lot .. i'm gonna try it ^^
<mizery> odinsbane: yay
<firefly2442> Ookami: pretty much, everything I've thrown at it ;)
<kinja-sheep> sda_: You even can use Icons. Just look up on manual page / --help
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: fedora? any help would be highly appreciated
<kinja-sheep> Ookami: Yes, it is okay.
<mizery> Also, If I installed Ubuntu on a system with 32-bit hardware, can I swap the hard drive with the linux installation into a computer with 64-bit hardware and still use the same environment?
<donvito-> how to add ipv6 vhost on ubuntu
<guideX> does anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from updating grub?
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: it doesn't matter that its fedora, you can mount your other parition and reconfiure grub.  The easiest might be to see if fedora has a way to do it.
<Dantonic> I'm having trouble sharing a printer on my ubuntu 9.10 box with my windows xp laptop... I have followed the CUPS guide.  When I enter http://<hostname>:631/printers in the browser of the laptop, the connections fails/times out...  <hostname> is replaced with the ip address of the ubuntu box
<guideX> while still allowing other updates to come through
<firefly2442> mizery: it's possible to install 32 bit on 64 bit hardware, I don't know about swapping drives though...
<sda_> kinja-sheep, My question was, how do other program work without libnotify-bin?
<ranjan> hello every body can any body on this network please help me .. i want to go ahead with an lan masenger so des any body have  an idea regarding is there any software that can be used as an lan masenger on ubuntu  that can support multiple platform please reply
<Ookami> firefly2442, kinja-sheep, thanks guys .. i'm gonna try it as it finishes ;) .. oh and ".3gp" is an old video format for cellphones video capturing .. i got a 4 years old vid for me playing guitar so i wanna see it lol .. just got it from a friend now :P
<trism> !info libnotify-dev | sda_
<ubottu> sda_: libnotify-dev (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sda_> good!
<kinja-sheep> sda_: I'm not sure. I don't use Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD. I install packages as I go. Perhaps dbus.
<Guest5101> hi
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: do you ahve an ubuntu livecd ?
<ranjan> any idea regarding lan messenger on ubuntu that supports numerous platform
<donvito-> how to add ipv6 vhost on ubuntu
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: yes
<firefly2442> ranjan: are you talking about something like Bonjour ?
<sda_> Really thanks to every one! ( kinja-sheep, trism , ubottu )
<invisime> while trying to do a clean install from a live cd, I encounter the following error: error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda1 -- Device or resource busy. this means linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: are you using 9.10?
<legend2440> guideX: open synaptic  highlight grub-pc   then choose Package>Lock Version
<invisime> it then throws the same error for sda2.
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: yes
<guideX> thanks legend
<invisime> then the test of the files system finds uncorrected errors and tells me can go back or use it as is.
<rick__> 'm using 185 nvidia drivers but for some reason it doesn't seem like ubuntu 9.10 is using the hardware acceleration when viewing videos (dvd, youtube,etc..), as after a minute the fan kicks on high and the cpu is running at full speed.  is this normal?
<donvito-> how to add ipv6 vhost on ubuntu
<royorbison> hi, i need help to install wuala from tarball http://www.wuala.com/en/download
<marcel__> Hi all. Its me again. Can anyone help me getting my geforce 105m running correktly under karmic?
<invisime> this happens regardless of whether I try to resize the existing partition, erase and use the entire disk or if I try to customize it.
<cabaro> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<invisime> does anyone have any insight into what the problem is?
<cabaro> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: i don't have any idea  regarding bonjour .. i am looking for some alternative of out look messenger
<Ookami> firefly2442, what about ".srt" for an ".mkv" files ?? .. i can't seem to get the subtitle running .. will VLC solve that too ??
<newbie003> I just reinserted an XD card and it's not being recognized, what should I do?
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: this looks okay.  http://pingusays.blogspot.com/2009/11/reinstalling-grub-in-karmic-koala-910.html
<odinsbane> !grub-2
<lstarnes> donvito-: sudo ifconfig interface-name add ip/prefix
<zmoney> Ookami, vlc will play .mkv files
<cabaro> ranjan maybe pidgin?
<lstarnes> donvito-: see man ifconfig
<donvito-> ok
<donvito-> i need tunel broker?
<dath> hi
<firefly2442> ranjan: oh, well then I would suggest Pidgin or Empathy
<lstarnes> donvito-: if your ISP doesn't support native IPv6, you need a tunnel provided by a tunnel broker
<firefly2442> Ookami: yes, you have to go in and select the subtitles
<dath> after changing my vsftpd config it doesnt start properly anymore. ports are closed. is there any kind of debug log?
<cabaro> ranjan: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<minimec> sda_: That one could be an alternative ... http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/zenity
<firefly2442> Ookami: Video then subtitles track
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: but how to use that on lan
<firefly2442> Ookami: in the menu
<guntbert> dath: look into /var/log/...
<sixtila> here is my permission for www folder - is it safe? - owner = me = create and delete, group=root=create and delete, others=access
<firefly2442> ranjan: so you want to chat with just people on your LAN?
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: ya
<lstarnes> sixtila: it should be owned by user www-data and group www-data
<paragonc> i just updated from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 - and now when i vnc into my ubuntu box over vino-server via JollyFast VNC & Chicken VNC on OS X - i get control over the desktop - but the feed on my laptop only shows the screen state of when i logged in - its like a static image of the desktop
<Darth_> Morice: ku
<sixtila> lstarnes what is the command, please
<sda_> minimec, libnotify works great for me! I was only curious how works other program. :)
<lstarnes> sixtila: how did you set it before?
<sixtila> lstarnes GUI
<paragonc> i wasnt having an problems when running 8.10
<firefly2442> ranjan: yes, Pidgin has a feature for this, in Accounts then setup Bonjour
<sixtila> owned it and changed
<cabaro> sixtila: chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<barakuda> Hello, I was wondering if iptables -I INPUT -s 25.55.55.55 -j DROP
<barakuda>  command stays pernament after I cast it into the terminal?
<lstarnes> sixtila: what us the full path of the www filder?
<dath> guntbert: there is vsftpd.log but i dont see any process status info
<dath> or debug log
<firefly2442> sixtila: /var/www/
<lstarnes> barakuda: until you reboot
<guntbert> dath: the edit /etc/vsftpd... to increase the debug level
<lstarnes> barakuda: but check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo for how to make it save across boots
<barakuda> lstarnes: how can I make it pernament?
<lacqui> hi all
<guntbert> *ten
<barakuda> Thanks!
<guntbert> *then :-)
<dath> guntbert: what is the command for debug level? i cant find it
<vlt> Hello. I want to install Ubuntu on an old PIII 600 MHz. What version should I use? Xubuntu or netbook remix?
<zmoney> So I have a 200 gb harddrive where it is partitioned as 197gb for ubuntu 9.10, 2.7 gb says it contains logical partitions which is swap space. Can delete the swap space partition without messing anything up and create a partition from the 197gb to create a windows partition?
<lstarnes> vlt: xubuntu
<lacqui> i'm accessing my Ubuntu box through an SSH tunnel.  My SSH connection was lost, taking my X11 session with it.  Is it possible to reconnect to my X apps?
<neezer> I'm looking to tunnel an internet connection...I think.
<lstarnes> vlt: the netbook remix is specifically for netbooks
<dsl_> is there any simple to operate parental control software for ubuntu?
<Crippler> any1 here know anything about divx encoding?
<raskolnik> I can't get the newest version of wine to install (via wine's repository on launchpad) ... running 9.10 64-bit
<vlt> lstarnes: Thank you.
<ranjan> how to set the values on lan ..
<firefly2442> ranjan: did you install Pidgin?
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: ya
<guntbert> dath: sorry I don't know from the top of my head - and its getting *very* late here :)
<iceroot> ranjan: error?
<firefly2442> ranjan: go into Accounts, then Manage Accounts
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: till now no error
<paragonc> anyone familar with vino - i have no idea what could be causing this
<firefly2442> ranjan: then Add Account, under Protocol select Bonjour
<iceroot> !anyone | paragonc
<ubottu> paragonc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: i have created an a/c in bonjur
<ranjan> what next
<firefly2442> ranjan: ahh ok, now just do the same for your other computer on the LAN
<firefly2442> ranjan: then you should be able to see one another and chat
<paragonc> are there any changes to the vino server in 9x that might be causing this?
<paragonc> also - when i try and logon using a seperate client - it still shows the same static image that my other client was seeing
<ranjan> one more thing i would like to ask you .. do i nead to specify the same port under advance tab
<trism> paragonc: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: one more thing i would like to ask you .. do i nead to specify the same port under advance tab
<paragonc> trism - i can turn them off - one second - in my experience that causes latency issues - but may as well eliminate it
<ophil> pls help me on how a link can be created on a page i am just new here
<iceroot> ophil: you mean html?
<firefly2442> ranjan: I think so, but I don't see anything to specify a port in my Pidgin account for Bonjour
<zmoney> if I installed ubuntu to my entire harddrive, is there anyway I can create a partition?
<firefly2442> ranjan: you should be able to just leave it as default
<ophil> yes
<zmoney> without losing my data
<iceroot> ophil: #html   this is ubuntu-support
<trism> paragonc: they seem to cause issues with vnc lately (I wasn't getting screen updates until I disabled them)
<cabaro> ophil: #html
<dath> can anyone help me? my vsftpd doesnt start anymore after changing lots of configuration data. how can i debug it? there is no log :(
<paragonc> trism: whats the name of the pane - i cant read my screen 8)
<minimec> zmoney: gparted will do the job.
<paragonc> but i can guess alphabetically
<invisime>  there is no log. only zuul.
<zmoney> minimec, thank you I will look it up
<trism> paragonc: System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects tab
<ranjan> firefly2442 :: thank you
<trism> paragonc: it's the last one
<ophil> yes html i know its funny but i need it
<minimec> zmoney: resize your old partition and create a new one.
<neezer> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cabaro> ophil: the channel to get help on html is #html
<paragonc> Window Preferences?
<karma_police> anyone know a good program for crossfading music playlists?
<karma_police> i want to crossfade songs within a playlist
<trism> paragonc: on jaunty it may have just been System/Preferences/Desktop Effects
<karma_police> i have audacious and i cannot find the option
<SETKEH> any one know much about pulse audio ???
<cabaro> ophil: ok then <a href="www.com">link</a> somthing like this maybe
<rick__> i'm using 186 nvidia drivers but for some reason it doesn't seem like ubuntu 9.10 is using the hardware acceleration when viewing videos (dvd, youtube,etc..), as after a minute the fan kicks on high and the cpu is running at full speed.  is this normal?
<Lokin> I just got a new 1tb drive for my computer. I installed it works fine but Now I want to transfer my account from my other harddrive onto the new one.
<franc> !romanian
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<paragonc> hrmmm i dont have Desktop Effects anywhere
<SETKEH> rick__, NO you have possibly installed the wrong card driver if you are sure its the right one and your on a slightly older machine try installing an older version  of you drver
<Lokin> Any ideas?
<rick__> setkeh thanks
<SETKEH> rick__,  np :D
<paragonc> comiz-config?
<Lokin> How do you transfer accounts in Ubuntu?
<cabaro> paragonc: ccsm
<ophil> see <a href=www.sango.com>link<a>
<iceroot> ophil: #html
<ophil> #html
<karma_police> anyone familiar with audacious?
<paragonc> is there an off button on one of these tabs?
<legend2440> karma_police: i'm looking at rhythmbox under Preferences and that has crossfading option under Playback  i've never tried it though
<cabaro> ophil:           /join #html
<iceroot> ophil: please go to the channel #html
<vlt> Lokin: Copy the home dir (and adjust the user id if necessary)
<leper_> hello
<ophil> hi iceroot
<leper_> i need help
<leper_> how can i do a usb key to install ubuntu on a netbook??
<Lokin> vlt: how?
<karma_police> i may try that.. i've made a huige playlist for a party at my house and dont want to lose it.. i know winamp had a crossfade option but i cannot seem to find it in audacious
<BLOODCLAW> theres a program...
<iceroot> !usb | leper_
<ubottu> leper_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leper_> i have made one but i doesn't work
<leper_> thank you guys
<leper_> i will check
<Skyjack99> yeah
<vlt> Lokin: How what? What exactly do you want to do?
<legend2440> karma_police: what does crossfading do?  make transition between songs smoother?
<Lokin> I want to get my accoutn from my 500gb drive to my 1tb drive and then clear the 500gb.
<Lokin> vlt^
<paragonc> hrmmm i unchecked everything under ccsm still no vino
<Aleoss> Best line of script ever: xinput set-button-map "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<paragonc> trism: System > Appearance > Visual Effects is set to None.
<Lokin> vlt: How do I go about substituting the old home folder for the current one?
<trism> paragonc: didn't help? I'm not sure then, that fixed it for me
<vlt> Lokin: That sounds very unclear to me. Your "account" data is stored in /home/your-user-name.
<bleepbloop> why am i having so much trouble with putting UNR on a USB stick?!?!
<paragonc> trism: doing this helped : System > Appearance > Visual Effects is set to None.
<trism> paragonc: so it did help?
<paragonc> yes
<Lokin> vlt: yes. But should I simply drag the old home folder over? and it will replace the current one?
<paragonc> actually its a hell of allot more responsive than 8.10 was
<cabaro> Lokin: copy the data from /home/account to the /new/drive/path then edit the mount point in /etc/fstab
<vlt> Lokin: So you have a separate disk for /home/ ?
<shadow98> where can i find libcurl-gnutls.so.4
<trism> shadow98: libcurl3-gnutls
<Lokin> vlt, cabaro: I have two sata drive. I just installed the new one but all my info is on the old one. I want to copy Everything(folders, drivers, porn, etc..) to the new drive most important things are the settings though.
<dath> how can i replace windows carriage returns from notepad with the linux ones in a conf file? i tried in gedit but it doesnt work
<vlt> Lokin: You want to move the whole system?
<iceroot> dath: dos2unix file
<shadow98> trism: says that package is already installed
<SETKEH> lol the xchat laggometer cant make up its mind whether im pinging at <1ms or >10ms lol
<cabaro> Lokin: if you want exact copy of the partition, then boot with livecd and copy with dd,       dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<trism> shadow98: then it should be in /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4
<Lokin> vlt: No.. Although that would work best I imagine. I want my prefrences and themes back... Is there a better way than mirroring the drives?
<Lokin> cabaro: copy with dd?
<vlt> Lokin: Just copy /home
<Lokin> cabaro: Boot into the os via disk then copy from one drive to the other from there?
<iceroot> !clone | Lokin
<ubottu> Lokin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Lokin> vlt:  I have.
<zoke> How do I install ubuntu from a usb key ?
<cabaro> Lokin: sda being the source and sdb the destination. you have to resize the partition afterwards (gparted)
<vlt> Lokin: dd copies the whole disk or partition bit by bit.
<Younder> iceroot, of just sed 's/\r\n/\n/g' file ( I think dos2unix needs to be apt-get'ed)
<iceroot> Lokin: hm wrong one
<kinja-sheep> !usb | zoke
<ubottu> zoke: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JoeSomebody> Hello, i am running karmic, my win machines stopped seeing my shared ntfs, any way to fix without reboot?
<Lokin> ubottu: This is all one box.
<iceroot> Younder: correct
<shadow98> trism: it is there but this game is saying it won't launch
<guideX> Ubuntu 9.10 really runs like a dog under Dell 600m laptops
<sweetprince> When I play audio using mplayer or any other audio playing app, my system freezes/kernel panics.  I believe it is due to pulseaudio.  How can I remove pulseaudio completely?
<cabaro> Lokin:  can you paste :      fdisk -l
<zoke> kinja-sheep it says I can't do it for 9.10
<JoeSomebody> I assume rebooting the karmic box would do, but i would like to fix it
<sweetprince> How can I configure audio to not use pulseaudio is what I meant to ask
<sweetprince> audio==alsa
<trism> shadow98: which game?
<shadow98> xmoto
<Lokin> cabaro: ?
<kinja-sheep> zoke: That is a lie. I have installed Ubuntu Karmic from USB many times. The wiki may be outdated.
<Lokin> vlt: and doing the dd would maintain the full 1tb partion even though it's being coppied from a smaller drive?
<uffdaa> guideX:  i am using Crunchbang on my Dell 600 and it rocks
<zoke> kinja-sheep, how do I do it then?
<zoke> where is the tutorial
<cabaro> Lokin: dd if=/dev/sd? of=/dev/sd?                      you need to know the device names
<ZykoticK9> sweetprince, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/347808/
<Aleoss> Noob question: What's the command for making a file? I tried mkfile and that didn't work.
<BinaryMan> um, dd a drive to a smaller drive won't work.
<casa> hi
<LjL> Aleoss: touch filename
<ZykoticK9> sweetprince, but I don't recommend removing Pulse - though I gave directions on how
<cabaro> aleoss: touch filename
<Aleoss> Thanks.
<kinja-sheep> zoke: My method is a tad different as I use minimal instead of LiveCD but you should be able to achieve the same result. You have a fast Internet?
<sweetprince> ZykoticK9, Why not?
<dath>  i get this: 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate. i thought vsftpd uses the ubuntu snakeoil cert by default?
<Lokin> cabaro: Ok one sec I'm cathing up here.
<zoke> kinja-sheep, reasonably fast
<ZykoticK9> sweetprince, introduces other issues - no volume control on Panel for one
<kinja-sheep> zoke: Okay. I'll help you walking through it. 32 or 64bit?
<sweetprince> hmm
<JoeSomebody> zoke: i am a newbie and i installed karmic from a usb stick, search netbootin
<cabaro> Lokin: ok, im off for a 5min 'air'break at the balcony
<Lokin> cabaro: enjoy.
<bleepbloop> I have a question about formatting a USB stick for booting from it
<JoeSomebody> I am running karmic, my win machines stopped seeing my shared ntfs, any way to fix without reboot? I assume rebooting the karmic box would do, but i would like to fix it, can anyone help?
<Lokin> vlt: How do I determine which of these disks is the 1tb and which is the 500gb?
<zoke> kinja-sheep 32bit
<Lokin> vlt: in fdisk it doesn;t show.
<zoke> kinja-sheep nvm
<Nrbelex> Hi, (very new to this) I'm setting up an ampache server and attempting to add a catalog. I get the message "Catalog created Error: unable to open (the path I had)" --- How do I give the server access to the path with the stored music?
<zoke> I found a website tool
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop:  - you still having trouble?
<vlt> Lokin: `fdisk -l` should tell you
<zoke> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<BinaryMan> Lokin: What you could do is dd if=/your/1tb/drive and pipe the output to bzip, creating a bzipped image of the partition.
<kinja-sheep> zoke: Alright. :)
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: yeah
<BinaryMan> or pbzip if you have a multi-core CPU.
<BinaryMan> !info pbzip2
<ubottu> pbzip2 (source: pbzip2): parallel bzip2 implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 92 kB
<vlt> Lokin: You don't want what BinaryMan suggested
<Lokin> vlt: I know,
<`mOOse`> hmm
<d9500> lokin, if you want to somewhat automate the process, see http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/133012-easily-upgrade-any-hard-drive-with-linux. print the instructions out and use them as a reference when cloning the drive
<Lokin> vlt: fdisk -l doesn't print anything
<BinaryMan> Fine. Don't listen. When you lose data, please don't come in here expecting someone to have a solution to cover it.
<ZykoticK9> Lokin, use "sudo fdisk -l"
<shadow98> trism: any ideas
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I formatted the USB stic for FAT32 and 32 kb and then used unetbootin to put UNR 9.10 on it and make it bootable
<Lokin> good call
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> then what
<trism> shadow98: installing it now to check, kind of large so it's taking a minute
<vlt> Lokin: You have to be root. For changing /home you should boot to "recovery mode" anyways (or boot a decent live cd)
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:and it doesnt take me to the menu
<shadow98> trism: i installed it using djl
<`mOOse`> I really think you need to fdisk first THEN format
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I tried pendrive and that didnt work at all
<Lokin> If I had my laptop this would be a bunch easier.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:ohhhhhhh, I completely missed that fdisk thing
<Paddy_NI> Hey is there anyway to turn off icon labels in docky (gnome-do) ?
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: that's only for the desktop live cd version, you know that right?
<guideX> `mOOse`: I got my laptop working with that tutorial
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: what is only for the desktop live version
<vlt> Lokin: It's hard to understand what you exactly want to do (what laptop?!?) ...
<shadow98> trism: http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/linux-million-games.html
<`mOOse`> the pendrive installation apps
<`mOOse`> excellent guideX
<`mOOse`> :)
<cabaro> Lokin: you needto be very sure that 'if' is the source and 'of' is the destination
<bleepbloop> i think i figured that out cause pendrive doesnt work
<Zelest> I'm running Ubuntu Server 9.10 and use it as a KVM host, together with libvirt. I'm curious how to do a somewhat more graceful shutdown? Right now it seems like a shutdown of the host system instantly kills the kvm processes and simply "pulling the plug" for the VM's .. can this be avoided/fixed somehow?
<JoeSomebody> I am running karmic, my win machines stopped seeing my shared ntfs, any way to fix without reboot? I assume rebooting the karmic box would do, but i would like to fix it, can anyone help?
<cabaro> !dd
<trism> shadow98: it is in the repos (in karmic anyway), did you install it from there?
<bleepbloop> but ive heard of cases in whihc people used netbootin for UNR on the same machine as i am using
<shadow98> trism: no
<trism> shadow98: sudo apt-get install xmoto (seems to run fine)
<seven> hia
<guideX> `mOOse`: did you run into the same problem again, or do you lock down that file somehow
<uffdaa> <JoeSomebody> :  could try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<`mOOse`> which problem is that guideX?
<Lokin> vlt: sorry, just ignore that. I'm running on an unaultered ubuntu and hate the color scheme, it screws with me a little too much. and here, got the drive names (http://pastebin.com/m7de1d549)
<trism> shadow98: I would try it from there, unless you require a newer version for some reason
<BinaryMan> JoeSomebody: is samba -- nevermind.
<Aleoss> How do I execute a script through bash?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: how do I do fdisk?
<Lokin> vlt: and if I had my laptop I could boot sum on this computer and get it does that way.
<JoeSomebody> uffdaa, thx will try
<Lokin> vlt: while still talkign to you guys.
<cabaro> aleoss: sh ./scriptname
<Lokin> vlt: ok so can I do dd while logged in? or do I need to get on a live disk?
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, "sh script.sh" or make it executable "chmod +x script.sh" then just "./script.sh"
<colemickens> How would I make a symlink that would let me take the contents of /x/*.* and symlink them into /x/y/z/*.*
<bredoto> does anyone know how to automatical deploy a lot of ubuntu boxes? Does Ubuntu allow a way of automatical deploymend like Zenwork Imaging?
<vlt> Lokin: I need more details. Where is your current /home for example?
<hat> what is the apple channel ?
<JoeSomebody> uffdaa, that did it thanks very much :)
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: in that partition program I pasted you - you have to right click on the flashdrive and choose DELETE - that deletes the partition on there, then you have to right click on it again, and CREATE a new (primary) partition on it
<`mOOse`> takes 10 seconds
<odinsbane> colemickens: you can use ln -S (I forgot the order of the targets/source) and use absolute directories.
<`mOOse`> then you can also format it from there too
<cabaro> colemickens: ln -s /x /x/y/z
<trism> shadow98: there seems to be an ubuntu deb on the xmoto site if you really need the latest and greatest
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:ah, sorry I'm such a noob! :(
<BluesKaj> colemickens, ln -s /x/*.*   /x/y/z/*.*
<guideX> bredoto: why not make an image with norton ghost or something and then image the machines you want to use
<`mOOse`> it's ok lol
<bredoto> colemickens, for i in *; do ln -s /x/$i /x/y/$i; done
<`mOOse`> I am too!
<chrisdone> I have a logitech quickcam. used to work in ubuntu, since intrepid it is completely broken. is there a fix?
<trism> shadow98: actually, just noticed it is the same version in the repo, so you're really better off with that
<Lokin> vlt: ok, let me give you a run down. I built this computer. I could only afford a 500gb at the time and have all my stuff on that.(so home is where is should be[/home]) then I got this new drive, installed it. and then installed Ubuntu onto it.(Unaltered ubuntu with home in /)
<manoelufscar> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 with a ATI X300 graphic Card. After instaling the system everything works great, but a tried to install the drivers for my card and now I only can use vesa resolution... Please anyone know how to return to the older graphics configuration? OR http://pastebin.com/d73c116d8
<cabaro> colemickens: ln -s /x/y/z /x
<BLOODCLAW> .
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:whenever i open that partition program, I'm not quite sure which is my USB stick
<cabaro> colemickens: bredoto got it
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: and i dont want to fry the computer in the process accidentially
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: look at the size
<Bax> so there is no way to import or open Outlook (2003 or newer) .pst files in Ubuntu?
<bleepbloop> lol
<`mOOse`> how big is your flashdrive?
<vlt> Lokin: Aah, so your already running from the new drive on sda, right?
<`mOOse`> it should be a discrete drive too - not a part of another drive
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: well it is supposed to be 8 GB, bu in this app it lists one that has 10 GB capacity and has 7 GB used
<Lokin> vlt ya.
<manoelufscar> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 with a ATI X300 graphic Card. After instaling the system everything works great, but a tried to install the drivers for my card and now I only can use vesa resolution... Please anyone know how to return to the older graphics configuration? OR http://pastebin.com/d73c116d8
<`mOOse`> look at the drive letter in explorer too - that will also help
<bredoto> 00:31 -!- freetos [n=freetos@81-193-8-8-arpa.cust.cinci.current.net] has joined #ubuntu
<bredoto> 00:31 -!- ring1 [n=ring0@unaffiliated/ring0] has quit [Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)]
<bredoto> 00:31 < BluesKaj> colemickens, ln -s /x/*.*   /x/y/z/*.*
<bredoto> 00:31 < guideX> bredoto: why not make an image with norton ghost or something and then image the machines you want to use
<FloodBot4> bredoto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bredoto> 00:31 < bredoto> colemickens, for i in *; do ln -s /x/$i /x/y/$i; done
<Lokin> vlt: and of course I can still boot into my old drive flawlessly.
<bredoto> 00:31 -!- fqh [n=sniper@218.13.195.69] has left #ubuntu []
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: this is a dell 600m right?
<vlt> Lokin: btw, if you were using LVM this would be soooo much easier ;-)
<Lokin> vlt: LVM?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: nah this is a Eeepc 1005
<`mOOse`> oh yea ok
<vlt> !lvm | Lokin
<ubottu> Lokin: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<`mOOse`> does that even have a hd?
<vlt> Lokin: Ok, so you want your "old" settings ans stuff "back" , right?
<bleepbloop> nah
<`mOOse`> or am I thinking of another eepc with just ssd
<`mOOse`> ok, so then you can't delete the wrong partition because there isn't one!
<Lokin> vlt:ya. andl I'm going to partion the 500gb drive and install another os
<bleepbloop> well i can see in the app which are the important things not to touch
<Lokin> vlt: (why i'm not raiding)
<manoelufscar> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 with a ATI X300 graphic Card. After instaling the system everything works great, but a tried to install the drivers for my card and now I only can use vesa resolution... Please anyone know how to return to the older graphics configuration? OR http://pastebin.com/d73c116d8
<bleepbloop> but the drive i think is my USB is listed as *: instead of E:
<jwg> kubuntu channel is quiet.. anyone know how to get the desktop showing after boot.. looks like plasma has crashed..
<vlt> Lokin: Ok, please boot into recovery mode or login as root on tty1 (do you know how?)
<imlad> mounted an ntfs volume from an ubunto 9.10 install CD, but for some reason cannot access the volume :-(
<Lokin> vlt: recovery mode on sda?
<Paddy_NI> vlt, you may have uncleanly shutdown windows or not run a chkdsk.. you will have to force mount it
<vlt> Lokin: The problem is: When you are logged in it is not recommended to overwrite your home dir with old data.
<gui7> ello
<bredoto> wtf
<Lokin> vlt: ok.. how do I boot into root on ttyl?
 * vlt hasn't shut down a windows machine since 2003, Paddy_NI ;-)
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: okay im pretty positive this is my drive, I'm just gunna go for it
<CrocoJet> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3064654a
<Paddy_NI> vlt, ntfs?
<gui7> i'd like to auto-replace certain strings i type - ie, often ill type "liek" and "teh" by accident, and i'd like those to be auto-replaced by ubuntu (no matter which program i'm on). is there any way to do this?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: is that a bad idea?
<bredoto> how about automatic ubuntu deployment?
<CrocoJet> ops sorry
<`mOOse`> not to my way of thinking bleepbloop ;-)
<guideX> is there something like task manager for ubuntu
<hellyes_> how do I run a .bin file?
<Paddy_NI> guideX, system-monitor
<bredoto> I cant use ghost or somethink like that becouse of large quantity of hosts
<guideX> why not
<vlt> Lokin: Ubuntu normally has nor root pw set. I'd recommend running `sudo passwd` to set one, then press ctrl+alt+F1 to get a tty login and log in as root.
<Paddy_NI> guideX, to be more precise "gnome-system-monitor"
<Aleoss> Why isn't this command working in bash? wine start "Steam" "/home/aross/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe"
<odinsbane> hellyes_: make it executeable
<guideX> Paddy_NI Thanks
<Paddy_NI> guideX, or type "top" in a terminal.. "htop" is also very nice
<minimec> hellyes_: make it executable an run it with ./yourfile
<vlt> Lokin: Come back to the "desktop" with ctrl+alt+F7
<Aleoss> I even tried it without the "Steam" in there
<Lokin> vlt: ok. one sec
<hellyes_> odinsbane: how do I make it executable?
<guideX> bredoto you make an image for each computer type, then use a usb floppy to boot from, install the image
<hellyes_> it is on my desktop btw
<gui7> i'd like to auto-replace certain strings i type - ie, often ill type "liek" and "teh" by accident, and i'd like those to be auto-replaced by ubuntu (no matter which program i'm on). is there any way to do this?
<guideX> it takes like 10 minutes to install the image
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, tried "wine /home/aross/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe" ?
<odinsbane> hellyes_: right click on it , go to properties and permissions
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: uh oh, if i delete a partition it should delete everything on it right?
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, that path is wrong!  there is no "c:"!!!
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: That doesn't work either.
<`mOOse`> yes bleepbloop gone forever
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I may have just deleted a partition on something that's not my usb stick haha
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: Err... ya there is...
<bredoto> guideX, How can i deploy additional software pack on some of them in later time if it will be needed?
<`mOOse`> you *can* undelete but you need a live cd like tinyxp christmas edition with hirens on it
<Lokin> vlt: ok. so then do.. dd /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<vlt> Lokin: No
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I just clicked 'undo'
<Lokin> vlt: Lol. ok.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: all is fine once again
<vlt> Lokin: That would delete all you old data
<hellyes_> odinsbane: ok.  I selected "allow executing file as program", but it is still a .bin file and it won't run if I click on it...
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: me@my-computer:~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Steam$
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, you're right!  try using "wine /home/aross/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe"
<odinsbane> hellyes_: you have to change the permission too.
<vlt> Lokin: Did logging in as root work?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: if this USB stick isnt showing up on the app, how do i get it in there?
<Lokin> vlt: ya.
<bredoto> guideX, as i understand there is now software for automatical image deployment from canonical?
<gidna> Hi
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: No dice.
<gidna> You have found a bug in a map. Please contact the author and tell the /usr/share/kde4/apps/kgeography/africa.kgm map has nothing associated to color 0,48,57.
<`mOOse`> if it isn't then...you have to set the flip bit....hehe...let's see here
<Jad-J> hey quick I need help
<imlad> question - when trying to run ls on an NTFS volumen I mounted I get "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error"  any thoughts?
<gidna> can you contact him for me?
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, but you'll probably need quotes around it like -- wine "/home/aross/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe"
<Jad-J> something went wrong.. I couldn't move my mouse..
<odinsbane> hellyes_: from the terminal go to where that file is.
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: It's saying that Wine isn't installed. But it is.
<Jad-J> so I clicked: ctrl F4 F4
<Aleoss> I installed it from the PPA.
<Jad-J> im using irssi from there.. how can I get back to my desktop?
<Jad-J> (I killed some proccesses)
<hellyes_> ok
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: http://www.pendriveapps.com/lexar-usb-flip-the-removable-media-bit-tool/
<odinsbane> hellyes_: if I do that and I double click on it I get asked about running the file.
<Aleoss> Oh wait... it did delete it :O
<vlt> Lokin: So logout on tty7. Then you'll be disconnected from this channel. So I could either tell you everything now or you just login from tty1 using irssi for example.
<Aleoss> That's messed
<minimec> Jad-J: <alt>F7
<Jad-J> PLLZ HELP IDON'T WANT TO LOSE MY FILES
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, does "wine --version" work?
<Jad-J> minimec: thanks a lot
<odinsbane> hellyes_: type ls -l yourfilename.bin
<bredoto> Jad-J, /quit
<Jad-J> but
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: I just tested that... it isn't :( It somehow decided to uninstall itself.
<Jad-J> there's something still
<Jad-J> not responding..
<hellyes_> ok
<vlt> Lokin: `aptitide install irssi; irssi -c irc.freenode.net`
<Jad-J> I selected 3 images.. and I was going to move them..
<Jad-J> the cursor changed to the hand..
<Jad-J> and I can't click on anything..
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: ahhh thank you so much! (again)
<manoelufscar> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 with a ATI X300 graphic Card. After instaling the system everything works great, but a tried to install the drivers for my card and now I only can use vesa resolution... Please anyone know how to return to the older graphics configuration? OR http://pastebin.com/d73c116d8
<odinsbane> hellyes_: if it is executeabl then go ahead and type ./yourile.bin
<morph3us> hi.. i want to change my /home encrypt paraphrase.. how can i do that? please help me
<gui7> i'd like to auto-replace certain strings i type - ie, often ill type "liek" and "teh" by accident, and i'd like those to be auto-replaced by ubuntu (no matter which program i'm on). is there any way to do this?
<bleepbloop> haha sorry I'm so utterly incompetent at this :-P
<Lokin> vlt: logout from tty7? as in logout from the gui?
<Jad-J> minimec: ?
<Jad-J> bredoto: ?
<hellyes_> ok.  It's extracting files now..
<vlt> Lokin: Yes. I'd recommend logging out before restoring you rold data
<Jad-J> should I pkill .. what?
<`mOOse`> does that make sense to you? you need to dload that pgm and change the flip bit so it looks like a regular hd
<Lokin> vlt: go to login screen and the alt+ctrl+f1
<mrpinky> hi :D how can i install my own library to the system, so that it can be linked by other applications? i.e. is there a standard directory i can copy it to, then run ldconfig?
<bleepbloop> yeah that makes sense
<Jad-J> ???????????????????
<bleepbloop> now I'm just wondering what I deleted the partition on :-P
<`mOOse`> I thought you undid it
<vlt> Lokin: Yes. Have you installed irssi already?
<sda> Another question! When I start synaptic or something need sudo pw a nice windows popups. Can I use this windows for my script?
<morph3us> hi.. i want to change my /home encrypt paraphrase.. how can i do that? please help me
<odinsbane> mrpinky: I'm going to take a guess, I think /usr/lib and /usr/include is where your headers go.
<Guest43664> hey guys im trying to run karmic on my mac book 1.1 and i can't get the fan to work and the processor temp is way up on idle. I think that i need a module because when i type fan in terminal it says module not installed i tried playing with it all morning but i can't find a good tutorial i need help before my mac lights on fire
<Lokin> vlt: ya
<Jad-J> :|
<hellyes_> odinsbane: it wants me to enter the installation directory and says [/opt]
<Jad-J> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<imlad> ntfs volumes I mounted appear empty.  Any idea why that would be the case?
<LjL> sda: that's "gksudo", isn't it?
<Jad-J>  IM STUCK HERE in the ctrl alt fD
<Jad-J> f4*
<LjL> !caps | Jad-J
<ubottu> Jad-J: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Aleoss> ZykoticK9: I have the ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa still in my Software Sources and I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and it didn't do anything in regards to wine.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I did, but I'm still curious as to what it is
<equipo1> hi
<mrpinky> odinsbane, thanks i'll try it :D
<vlt> Lokin: and joined #ubuntu?
<Jad-J> LjL: help me
<odinsbane> hellyes_: I have no clue what you are doing.  YOu might want to put it in your user directoy for now.
<LjL> Jad-J: can you explain your issue in detail and in one line?
<odinsbane> mrpinky: you can also use th LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable
<Zcout> hello all
<Lokin> vlt: no one sec..
<ZykoticK9> Aleoss, "apt-cache policy wine" if it's not installed then "sudo apt-get install wine"
<LjL> Jad-J: i don't know if i can help, but i'm really not going to if i have to read your question scattered among a dozen messages which are on their turn lost in the scrolling.
<`mOOse`> take a screencap of it and upload it to www.imgur.com
<minimec> Jad-J: <alt>F7 brings you back to the desktop...
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop: ^
<Jad-J> LjL: I was trying to move 3 pictures.. the cursor changed to the hand.. then I can't click or do anything.. I just can move the mouse.. I entered here ctrl alt f4 and im using irssi.. what should I do? maybe pkill something?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: this stupid windows secruity app wont let me open the page for the app you linked me :-P
<hellyes_> odinsbane: I'm installing Adobe Reader
<`mOOse`> nice
<`mOOse`> IE 8?
<`mOOse`> lol
<dath> is 4096 bit rsa cert safe for ftp or should i grow the key?
<Zcout> anyone using OGRE?
<vlt> !anyone | Zcout
<ubottu> Zcout: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sda>  LjL , Yes, I think, before i oper gnome-system-monitor, then I start synaptic and I see gksu and sudo on the top but if i start gksu "something need sudo" doesn't work!
<gui7> can anyone please help me with this?: i'd like to auto-replace certain strings i type - ie, often ill type "liek" and "teh" by accident, and i'd like those to be auto-replaced by ubuntu (no matter which program i'm on). is there any way to do this?
<odinsbane> hellyes_: I would guess the default options are fine then.
<Guest43664> can anyone offer advice on the fan macbook 1.1
<LjL> Jad-J: perhaps nautilus
<Jad-J> okay then should I create it again? how
<Lokin> vlt: wait no. now it wants to be installed. but can't read package.
<Alloosh1> problem: installed fedora on one partition, then removed it, now it should load ubuntu because it was installed before, and still is, when I start the computer, I get grub> and have no clue what to type there ?
<LjL> sda: try "gksudo programname"
<Lokin> vlt: whatever, I can get on on my phone.
<Zcout> vlt cause I have several problems related to that
<Jad-J> LjL: how can I list the processes? Im sorry I cant search im stuck here
<LjL> Jad-J: ps aux
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: nah I put firefox on the netbook but this secruity app still is all up in my business
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: did you try to follow what was written on that page I sent you?
<Jad-J> thanks
<Jad-J> bye ill try it
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: ye4s, did not work, so I removed fedora, now I just want to ue ubuntu
<`mOOse`> Ok I didn't want to get the klown hammer out ;-)
<Guest43664> help with karmic, macbook 1.1 fan 0 rpms
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: do you know what hard drive you os is on?
<gui7> can anyone please help me with this?: i'd like to auto-replace certain strings i type - ie, often ill type "liek" and "teh" by accident, and i'd like those to be auto-replaced by ubuntu (no matter which program i'm on). is there any way to do this?
<Alloosh1> I have only one hard drive,
<sda> @ LjL gksu or gksudo work like synaptic but the comand doesn't work. (echo 1 | gksu tee /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/bluetooth)
<Alloosh1> and one partition
<Alloosh1> odinsbane:
<benc1> how do I set static LAN IP?
<Lokintwo> vlt: Oi.
<bleepbloop> ah
<LjL> sda: the command looks correct to me though.
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: I dont' have grub-2 where did it fail for you?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: this think is so obnoxious, makes me thankful I have a mac to work on
<sda> with sudo works perfect
<vlt> Lokintwo: Ok.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: this thing*
<`mOOse`> well....macs run freebsd!!!
<odinsbane> did the grub-install work okay?
<sda> @ LjL with sudo works perfect
<cab_> !ifconfig
<vlt> LoYou are logged in as root only?
<Lokintwo> vlt: so log out?
<`mOOse`> you just aren't aware of it cause they actually PAY people to do this for you!
<vlt> Lokintwo: Yes, logout
<gui7> is there any way to get ubuntu to automatically substitute certain strings for otehr strings when typed in?
<marco> Hi! i have two directories with the same. I have modified some file in one of them. How to synchronize via xterm?
<paragonc> hrmmm so i just updated to karmic - looks like i dont have any audio :(
<Lokintwo> vlt: ok. I might have to go in a second.
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: in the guide you gave me I had to use grub, which I did, and now cant boot
<odinsbane> marco: xterm isn't the right app for that.
<kinja-sheep> gui7: Correct yourself. Type the and like.
<Lokintwo> vlt: but I logged out and logged in as root in ttl1
<unop> marco, you'd use something like rsync in your shell
<Lokintwo> ttly
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: haha yeah, I was actually looking at FreeBSD but I don't want to put anything else on here until I'm better versed in computers :-P
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: right you boot from the live cd and then you run grub-install .
<gui7> kinja-sheep, i do try, but it's often hard. plus it's an interesting challenge to get to know some parts of linux im not quite familair with (yet!)
<vlt> Lokintwo: `mv /home/yourname /home/yourname.old`
<kinja-sheep> gui7: Pidgin / OpenOffice can do this. Anything else I don't know about.
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: are you at the grub prompt now?
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: yes
<vlt> Lokintwo: `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/`
<marcel__> Can anyone tell me a page where I can get a list of notebooks that work out of the box with karmic?
<marco> odinsbane: I don't trust 'merge' in nautilus, I guess?
<sda> @ LjL if I launch gksu ./bt.sh (bt.sh is the name of the script) works well but i want do everything with only ./bt.sh
<nikolaj_basher> someone who know anything about  PostgreSQL
<gui7> kinja-sheep, i was looking at some a little "lower-layer", so that it'd work in any program - basically, when i typed the certain string in it'd modify it before pasisng it - a little like a keylogger which changed the strings, really
<vlt> Lokintwo: `mv /mnt/home/yourname /home/`
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: try find /boot/grub/core.img
<marco> unop: thk I takes a look
<odinsbane> marco: I haven't looked into it.  I use rsync.
<minimec> marcel__: Generally I would say that Lenovo (ThinkPad) and HP's are working good with any Linux distribution.
<Alloosh1> odinsbane: file not found
<Lokintwo> vlt: Shit I need to go. But I'll be back in a few minutes, the last one is working
<vlt> Lokintwo: Thast will move the data from the old 500 GB disk's partition to the new one.
<BLOODCLAW> how do i get timestamps for xchat
<unop> sda, as a rule of the thumb - use gksu/gksudo with graphical applications and su/sudo with non-GUI apps
<marco> odinsbane: :)
<kinja-sheep> gui7: Have fun playing with "xev" in terminal but yeah, correct yourself. It'll pay off in the long run.
<paragonc> hrmm its not throwing any errors for audio
<marcel__> minimec: Do you know specific notebook models that work? I would like to be shure before spending money.
<gui7> kinja-sheep, thanks i'll look into that :)
<kinja-sheep> BLOODCLAW: Settings --> Preferences. (Assuming you're using xchat, not xchat-gnome)
<paragonc> profile is set to analog stereo duplix
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: okay, stupid secruity app on the netbook wont let me look at the site, and my emails wont let me email it to myself
<kinja-sheep> !hardware | marcel__
<ubottu> marcel__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: what the heck
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm working on writing a how to. I would like to put it on a wiki so it can be edited. should I put it on help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com?
<`mOOse`> hmm
<minimec> marcel__: Have a look at this ... http://tuxmobil.org/
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: try rebooting from the live cd.
<kinja-sheep> BLOODCLAW: No problem.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  I'm uninstalling the secruity app as we speak
<`mOOse`> are you talking about pendrive or imgur.com?
<sda> @ unop : I want make a fast botton for start and stop bluetooh fast. Because I need gksudo\gksu or can disable the ask of sudo with a group?
<paragonc> under users & Groups - under Use Audio Devices - my user doesnt have a check
<paragonc> but its greyed out
<kinja-sheep> BLOODCLAW: Please keep it in here instead of private message. The highlight will work when somebody highlight you on your nickname.
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: neither, I'm talking about the app that wont let me look at the site to get the app to flip the usb thing
<morph3us> hi.. i want to change my /home encrypt paraphrase.. how can i do that? please help me
<Aleoss> How come the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310844 worked perfectly then all of a sudden it doesn't work now when I do: xinput set-button-map "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<Aleoss> Like it sets the map of it all to 0s but it isn't actually disabling it now.
<Wunderbar> how would i make rtorrent the default torrent client from the terminal?
<macbook1> running karmic on macbook 1.1 cannot get fan to work 0rpms and computer is running very hot i tired modifying the fan_manual file with no success can anyone offer a solution or something good to read the forums have not been helpful
<`mOOse`> yea, pendrive is the site I pasted - that one right? or the link to the file?
<gui7> hmm is there any way perhaps i could modify xev's output?
<paragonc> ooo - i see i have to authenticate first - retsrting system now
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  yeah the app wont let me look at it and i cant email the file to myself
<unop> sda,  you can use gksu/gksudo here as long as you don't interact with the command line application.  you can also set sudo up to not prompt for a password by configuring the /etc/sudoers file -- for help with that see the sudoers and visudo manpages
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  so I just uninstalled it
<ghostknife> When I rebuild the kernel, can I use make menuconfig to configure the options when using the standard build technique (the scripts in debian/rules). Will it reconfigure using the configs in debian.master/config?)
<`mOOse`> that's funky lol
<`mOOse`> k
 * paragonc hates that pulse audio is back
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: hopefully I'll have ubuntu on this netbook soon anyways
<`mOOse`> yea, days maybe, but soon :-)
<Glowball> Chances are greater it's a battery related problem and there's nothing you can do about it to fix it, but please have a look at this: http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1333/batterij.png
<saykou> hello people, how do i check what wireless card i have, and other info in last version of ubuntu ... sorry for the interruption
<blahblahblix> can i create shortcuts for apps that run in terminal on the desktop ? using 9.04/9.10 various machines
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: I've already spent a bucketload of time on this, so hopefully it doesn't take too much longer
<kinja-sheep> saykou: sudo lshw -c network
<kinja-sheep> !release | saykou
<ubottu> saykou: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<saykou> thanks
<Aleoss> Anyone?
<kinja-sheep> saykou: You want !notes, not !release
<kinja-sheep> !notes | saykou
<ubottu> saykou: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<odinsbane> Alloosh1: when you reboot onto the live cd go to a shel, and check what harddrives you have available say ls /dev/sd*
<kinja-sheep> blahblahblix: Yes. Right-click on the desktop and Create Launcher.
<sda> @ unop : Ok thanks, my script don't interact with people, Start -> read BT status -> set Not(BT status) -> finish
<legend2440> blahblahblix: right click Desktop choose Create Launcher in dropdown box choose Application in Terminal
<timmillwood> How do I remove grub?
<odinsbane> timmillwood: possibly apt-get remove grub ?
<Aleoss> How come the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310844 worked perfectly then all of a sudden, the 0 mapping doesn't actually take effect on the device: xinput set-button-map "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<hellyes_> I just installed OpenOffice.org 3.2 beta.  It didn't make any icons and I can't find it in my synaptic package manager.  How do I access the office programs?
<timmillwood> odinsbane: Cool will try
<saykou> ubottu i think the shell command will do thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcel__> I ask everyone who has ubuntu karmic running on his/her notebook without any issues to tell me their model number b/c I d like to buy one that I can be shure it works with karmic.
<paragonc> when ssh''d in how do you execute a command the takes effect for a logged in desktop user?
<jiohdi> marcel__: I have an acer aspire, works find with Karmic
<Aleoss> marcel__: I have it working on mine v9.10 x64 AMD on a Dell XPS M1730
<modumass> morning all
<dibblego> is it possible to have different sound output devices for different applications?
<marcel__> jiohdi: thanks.
<marcel__> Aleoss: Thank you!
<chrisdone> I have a logitech quickcam. used to work in ubuntu, since intrepid it is completely broken. is there a fix?
<uffdaa> <marcel__>:  macbook
<spunk> hello! im struggling with 9.10 and display drivers. ive got an old ati radeon r300 that im not able to get hw 2d and 3d (opengl) to work. Any ideas?
<marcel__> uffdaa: which?
<kinja-sheep> marcel__: Read !hardware and http://www.linux-laptop.net/ -- Just because it worked out-of-the-box in Karmic does not mean it'll work the same in Lucid. There are always variables.
<modumass> i had a NAS attached to this machine, did a fresh install, formatted the hdd that ubuntu is on now, but i cant see the other HHD in this machine, nor my NAS... cant even find it - any idea how to mount the hdd and the NAS again?
<modumass> NAS = NTFS
<bleepbloop> this is taking soooooooooooo lonnnnnggggggggggg
<`mOOse`> hehe
<`mOOse`> what is?
<chrisdone> !interpid broken webcam drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<W00Tness> 127.0.0.1
<chrisdone> why did I upgrade ~_~
<chrisdone> stuff shouldn't break when you upgrade!
<chrisdone> naughty ubuntu developers!
<benc1> how can I assign a static LAN IP?
<odinsbane> chrisdone: what webcam program are you using?
 * chrisdone smacks
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: just this whole business with the usb drive
<kinja-sheep> marcel__: Would you like to buy my netbook? I don't use it much. :)
<jiohdi> chrisdone: life should not be a gamble in every turn, but it is
<`mOOse`> just think of all the fun stuff you're learnin though
<`mOOse`> some day you'll use this, promise
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  hahaha true
<`mOOse`> (laughing uncontrollably)
<uffdaa> <marcel__>:  the box says, a1181
<chrisdone> odinsbane: all of them, I tried cheese, ekiga, skype, vgrabbj. none work since intrepid. apparently (so I've read) a lot of webcams broke on intrepid and "we're working on it". I wonder if I can downgrade seamlessly
<`mOOse`> now remember - you have to teach your gramma and your 11 yr old nephew how to do this!
<hellyes_> I just installed OpenOffice.org 3.2 beta.  It didn't make any icons or entries in the main menu and I can't find it in my synaptic package manager.  How do I access the office programs?
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: So I thought did the flipping dealie right, but when I open the partitioning app, it still doesn't recognize the USB stick
<paragonc> hrmmm ok still no audio
<uffdaa> <marcel__>; model number A1181
<bleepbloop> I thought I did*
<marcel__> uffdaa: Thanks.
<jiohdi> hellyes, how do you know it was actually installed?
<`mOOse`> are you in xp, vista, win7?
<`mOOse`> which?
<odinsbane> hellyes_: you installed the beta, but you didn't use a .deb package?
<chrisdone> I just spent hours reading the video4linux documentation
<chrisdone> plug my webcam in. *test* "ERROR" oh great
<bleepbloop> im in win7
<`mOOse`> you have to remove the flash and re-insert it too btw
<spunk> any ninjas on ATI graphics drivers here?
<hellyes_> no. it was just a graphical install
<bleepbloop> just like, take it out without hitting eject?
<odinsbane> did you ahve the other open office istaled?
<`mOOse`> yep
<marcel__> kinja-sheep: Thanks for the nice offer, but I need at least a 13" Display and I have a not so often used netbook runing karmic here as well.
<chrisdone> well I suppose this is why I bought a mac
<modumass> !nas
<paragonc> so i made sure my user has access to the audo group
<`mOOse`> eject is unnecessary in win7
<chrisdone> so the bloody devices work
<paragonc> but i still get no sound
<paragonc> where should i begin trouble shooting?
<jiohdi> hellyes_: did you try going to a root term and typing apt-get -f install to see if there are unresolved dependancies that may be fixable
<jlongs2> hi, i've got a problem with my screen resolution in karmic -- at 1280x720@60Hz it's shirfted about 2 inches to the right, so I'm missing 10%ish of the screen
<ZeiP> How can I modify the options that are used when mounting a certain external disk via Gnome?
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop:  so when you open windows explorer - it should look like a fixed drive, and not be in the removeable media area
<jlongs2> i have a tv that apparently doesn't send EDID or whatever, it's a westinghouse LTV-32w3
<ZeiP> I want to make it accessible to a few other users as well.
<odinsbane> hellyes_: Since you didnt install it through the package manager you probably can run it from the terminal now.
<talexb> I tried to install MySQL Server 5.0, but now Synaptic is hung, it looks like it's waiting for .. /bin/bash -e /tmp/mysql-server-5.0.config.172911 configure
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  it's still in the removable storage area
<talexb> That was spawned by /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt
<odinsbane> talexb: is it asking you for something?  Say an agreement or a passwd?
<jlongs2> this used to be working under Jaunty/intrepid fyi
<talexb> odinsbane Nope -- focus is gone from the Synaptic window, but I'll double check.
<spunk> what is the difference between xorg-xxx and xserver-xorg-xxx packages?
<talexb> odinsbane Nope -- window has lost focus and the spinner is spinning.
<talexb> There are no additional dialogs on that window.
<`mOOse`> then the pgm didn't flip the bit bleepbloop
<`mOOse`> it works on some, not all flashdrives
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  okay, im gunna give this another go
<`mOOse`> gl!! I gotta go eat - bbiab
<talexb> Wait, there is a dialog on another page -- Installing Software -- my bad.
<jlongs2> it feels like the refresh rates or the sync clock is off or something
<paragonc> how do i ensure i Use Karmic's kernel, not Jaunty's.
<talexb> OK -- it's preconfiguring packages, but ps axf tells me that step is done ..
<spunk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`:  k, thanks for all the help!
<talexb> [dpkg-preconfigu] <defunct> which is a zombie.
<zetheroo> is there a way to burn a DVD iso onto several CD's?
<lazyPower> I'm trying to setup Monodevelop on Ubuntu 9.10 using the Monoxide PPA libs, plus all GTK Sharp and libgtk2.0-cli packages installed. Having an issue compiling a GTK app stating the GTK Namespace is unavailable or missing. Any ideas on how to correct this? I'm not having any luck googling my answer.
<erUSUL> zetheroo: split it
<erUSUL> paragonc: install linux-kernel
<erUSUL> paragonc: install linux-image sorry
<CrunchBangUser> hi alll
<odinsbane> talexb: you could kill the defunct process, in which case synaptics will finish with an error, then you could try to fix it with apt.
<talexb> odinsbane Hmm. OK.
<odinsbane> talexb: but thats a pretty harsh way to role.  Maybe synaptics has a way to cancel it.
<talexb> I'm just a little worried because the last time I manually fiddled with packages I pooched my entire system.
<talexb> odinsbane Thanks .. there's no obvious way to cancel the running process. Of course I can alwys do a kill ..
<odinsbane> talexb: apt-get install -f does a good job of fixing things like this, so the key is to safely get out of synaptics.
<jiohdi> apt-get -f install
<ssv1994> hello, can I use ubuntu netbook remix on a PC 3.2 Ghz processor?
<sebsebseb> hi
<bleepbloop> does anybody know of any other methods for flipping the removable bit other than using the BootIt app? BootIt doesn't seem to want to work with my USB stick
<jiohdi> bleepbloop, gparted
<talexb> odinsbane OK, thanks for that. I'm carefully trying to kill that defunct process now.
<zetheroo> hey guys I am trying to connect to the Internet using my Hauwei 3 USB stick in Karmic .... it connects but there is no Internet
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: it has a manage flags
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: is that for linux?
<ssv1994> guys, where to get a free computer?
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: sure
<dewman> ssv1994, craigslist?
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: it may show up in your list as partician managers
<jiohdi> under system
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: I don't have a linux system yet :-P
<bleepbloop> im working on putting UNR on my netbook
<ardian> Guys how do i compile a source code to .exe ? im using ubuntu
<zetheroo> anyone have any experience getting these 3 mobile broadband devices to work ? I have been trying to get it working for the past 6-7 hours ...
<jiohdi> bleepbloop, you can use WUBI.exe
<odinsbane> ardian: you don't need an exe perse'
<malev> hi! I hace a problem: the distribution of my keyboard change every time I restart the laptop. It change to EEUU and I have latinamerican, any idea what could happen?
<talexb> :( kill -KILL $pid didn't erase the zombie process .. my bag of tricks is now empty ..
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: but I would recommend doing an actual usb install.. because updates seem to break wubi installs
<ardian> odinsbane,  its a program for win
<odinsbane> talexb: who started it.
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: well yeah, I've been trying to do a USB install, but I seem to keep running into problems
<odinsbane> ardian: I think gcc has a cross platform toolchain.
<zetheroo> or does anyone know how to recover my Windows 7 boot?
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: problems, i.e. created by my noobness
<ardian> ok
<talexb> odinsbane the Perl script, but I've managed to kill the other process ..
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: I could not get my acer revo to do a usb install... I finally got a $99 usb cd/dvd drive
<talexb> Now I'm going to go up the chain killing processes until Synaptic recovers.
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: ouch
<zetheroo> I have Windows 7 installed and Ubuntu hardy as well ... I have the Windows 7 entry in GRUB but Windows will not boot from it and I get an error
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: I've read about people doing USB installs with the same netbook as I have though, so I don't see why I'm having such an issue
<jiohdi> bleepbloop, I wanted a cd/dvd drive anyways, good excuse... the revo is only $199 :)
<odinsbane> zetheroo: whats the error?  If its long you can paste it.
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: I've heard of a bunch of cases of people doing USB installs on this netbook model
<zetheroo> ﻿odinsbane: its a Windows error ... a bunch of numbers :(
<odinsbane> talexb: you probably would be better off just closing synaptics
<zetheroo> ﻿odinsbane: something about something missing ... but there is no file name mentioned
<talexb> odinsbane Perhaps.
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: it should work, it almost worked for me... but I find that the USB is a one trick pony and if you fail, for some reason it will not recognize the usb as a bootable any more
<talexb> My KILLing seems to have moved on to the next step so I'll see if that works or not.
<Lokintwo> vlt: Sorry about that.
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: there is unetbootin for windows which will install the setup of any number of linux on a USB
<Lokintwo> vlt: So should I log out of ttly and back into ttl7?
<J0hnson> is there a way to check what your local is without changing it?
<vlt> Lokintwo: Sorry about what?
<Lokintwo> vlt: Having to go so abruptly.
<Lokintwo> vlt: Appears to have worked for the most part. Thanks man.
<paragonc> im following the sound trouble shooting guide
<paragonc> a
<paragonc> nd it says to check if im in the sound group
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: I used that, and it goes to the boot up screen, but when I tell it to boot into Ubuntu from the USB stick it always gets stuck on a spinning grey ball
<paragonc> xcpt when i add myself i get the following message
<paragonc> adduser: The group `sound' does not exist.
<legend2440> J0hnson: do you mean locale?  type  locale in terminal
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: I have no luck with ubuntu, try xubuntu instead and when you get it up and running you can install gnome-core
<talexb> odinsbane Thanks for your help, I appreciate it. Looks like MySQL installed OK after all.
<Lokintwo> vlt: I'm unable to download anything via the Ubuntu software center.
<J0hnson> legend2440: thank you
<legend2440> J0hnson: your welcome
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<zetheroo> I can open Boot.ini by the way
<Identityowl> where is the setting to change how many desktops there are
<odinsbane> talexb: if you have any problems with it I would recommend using apt-get to reinstall it.
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: hmm that sounds complicated
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: and I'm an uber noob
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: not really, once you get up and running, you just open a terminal  sudo -s to get root and type apt-get install gnome-core
<santiago> hello
<santiago> can someone please explain to me if this hdd setup means that i have any raid on the box or not? http://pastebin.ca/1728930
<santiago> basically i'm going to format /dev/sdb but i'm afraid that there could be some raid running and i would heavily destroy the system or anything
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: once you have gnome, you just log out and then chance session to gnome and your in ubuntu proper
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: or you might like xfce, its not that different, just a bit basic
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: does xubuntu have a netbook remix?
<santiago> anyone? pretty please.. http://pastebin.ca/1728930
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: I think there is a specific netbook remix which is not ubuntu or xubunto
<Aleoss> How do I get Pidgin's XMPP protocol to conntect to MSN?
<odinsbane> santiago: it totally looks like a raid setup.
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: yeah there's eeebuntu or something
<santiago> odinsbane too bad.. and i never set it up that way :(
<mahngiel> eve' all. I got this USB HDD that won't show up in fdisk. any hints to get it to handle?
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: yeah, the name escapes me at the moment
<jaime_> join #ubuntu-es
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: but my revo is much like a netbook, it is one without the book part... and I was able to install xubuntu and then gnome-core without a hitch
<Aleoss> Anyone?
<jaime_> :)buenas
<|_ocke> http://tinyurl.com/a4znop
<santiago> odinsbane and can i verify in other way? e.g. looking at fstab?
<paragonc> any goos resoruces for getting sound to work on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<jaime_> #list
<Aleoss> paragonc: Bash: alsamixer
<santiago> odinsbane there is no /dev/md* or /dev/sdb in fstab... just /dev/sd1, sd2, sd3 and sd4
<jweinberg> I have a serial mouse that my 9.10 box thinks is sending clicks while moving it
<santiago> sda1*
<paragonc> Aleoss - it fires up and shows all the levels
<paragonc> still no sond
<cjae> where to ask for  digikam help or even just photo editing help?
<jweinberg> i tried with xev, and it is definitely sending the clicks
<lokin> Anybody have any idea why none of the package installers would be working?
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: sweet! I'll take a look at xubuntu, and eeebuntu maybe, thanks for the suggestion!
<jweinberg> or its being interpreted as doing so
<odinsbane> santiago, I don't have a clue, it seems like you would only have 1 device for a raid setup.
<Aleoss> paragonc: Make sure they aren't muted, also check to make sure your global audio isn't muted.
<jweinberg> the mouse works fine on my windows box, so I'm a bit at a loss now
<Aleoss> paragonc: Are you sending sound through built-in speakers or external speakers?
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: I have installed and reinstalled my 3 computers about a dozen times in the last 3 months of my learning curve and so I am nearly an expert on installs :)
<jweinberg> mdetect finds it as a microsoft mouse
<Aleoss> How do I get Pidgin's XMPP protocol to conntect to MSN?
<paragonc> Aleoss: external - and ive checked the sound panel and nothing is muted
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: I can also tell you lots of ways to crash or break a linux set up :)
<odinsbane> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: hahah, I'll probably figure those out myself :-P
<zetheroo> how do I find out what is sda1 on my Hardy system?
<Aleoss> paragonc: Are you sure you have the speakers setup correctly as well? In addition to that, is there a power switch for these speakers or is there an amplifier inbetween and is that setup correctly and turned on?
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: they are suprizingly easy to find :)
<paragonc> Aleoss: this is an upgrade from 8.10 - its been running fine for a year and i dont even touch the hardware
<i_is_broke> ugh i hate flash...grrr.
<Aleoss> paragonc: What is your output depth?
<monipol> jweinberg: What's your problem again?
<paragonc> Aleoss: whats that?
<jweinberg> serial mouse is randomly clicking
<Aleoss> paragon: The the bit rate of the audio that you're trying to process?
<jweinberg> as I move it around, the mouse itself works perfectly on my windows system
<Aleoss> paragon: Examples: 8bit, 16bit, 32bit
<paragonc> Aleoss: just trying to play an mp3 for tests
<jweinberg> its driving me up the wall
<Aleoss> Correction: Bit quality, not bit rate.
<Aleoss> paragonc: Try setting it to 16bit quality audio
<D3RGPS31> in grub2, i've set gfxmode to 1400x1050 (it was listed in hwinfo), the menu list is shown in this resolution, but during bootup it goes blank (or just sticks with the last thing on-screen), it boots into the OS though; what can i do to have it display properly?
<Ookami> guys guys .. .amr .. how to play those ???
<alberto> Hello everyone
<alberto> I have a problem with my Ubuntu Karmicc
<Aleoss> How do I get Pidgin's XMPP protocol to conntect to MSN? Anyone?
<alberto> It recognises my DVD writer only as a reading device, instead of both reading and writing.
<alberto> Anybody knows why?
<jiohdi> alberto: missing driver?
<paragonc> Aleoss: is through MovePlayer and Firefox
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: do you know anything about UNR 9.04?
<paragonc> Aleoss: sound system wide is borked
<alberto> jiohdi Maybe... It used to be recognised by Ubuntu Jaunty, though
<alberto> jiohdi What do you suggest me?
<jiohdi> alberto: check the manufactures website if they have a linux driver?
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: refresh my memory what does UNR  stand for?
<bleepbloop> jiohdi: Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<alberto> jiohdi I don't actually know who the manufacturer is...
<jiohdi> bleepbloop: no sorry
<kcj1993> what is virtual memory? (not swap)
<alberto> jiohdi Is there any way to find out?
<bleepbloop> does anyone in here have any opinions on Eeebuntu 3.0.1 NBR?
<jiohdi> alberto, you can search for the specs of your machine, it should tell you
<Aleoss> paragonc: Hmmm.. I don't know then. :\
<alberto> jiohdi Thank you
<kinzy> I'm trying to think of that package that installs a bunch of different fonts and codecs that ubuntu doesn't come with, this is for my sister (first time user) and I can't think of the name. Anyone?
<D3RGPS31> kinzy: restricted-extras? medibuntu? ubuntu-tweak?
<test> does anybody know why nessus is not in the respitories anymore?
<jiohdi> anyone know what WRONG ARCHITECTURE lpia  means? its coming from a DVD package
<kinzy> D3RGPS31: restricted-extras was it, thanks
<Guest57504> kinzy:I don't know what package you are talking about
<alberto> jiohdi Isn't there an easier way to find out about that?
<alberto> jiohdi Doesn't Linux tell you?
<jiohdi> alberto, it might, but I am not knowledgable enough yet to tell you
<Guest57504> sorry about my weird name. it should be rpg
<paragonc> snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi - that what i need to search for?
<alberto> jiohdi Ok, thanks anyway
<jiohdi> alberto, what kind of box do you have?
<alberto> jiohdi An Acer Extensa
<jozefk> anybody here knows how can I get the correct /dev/??? for my external usb dvd writer?
<`boz> Hi all
<`boz> wondering if anyone can help with a webcam problem
<`boz> was working, now not
<jiohdi> alberto google acer extensa specs
<alberto> jiohdi Thank you
<`boz> is there a way to see if the  pv is recognizing it?
<`boz> pc
<minimec> `boz: what kind of device ist that. can you give us (pastebin) the output of lsusb?
#ubuntu 2010-12-27
<Batjew> anggadj98, any thoughts?
<AnggaDj98> what
<zdway2010> hi all
<AnggaDj98> oh yeah
<cawnc4> anggaDj98 has your problem been fixed yet?
<zdway2010> please how can I search about some one here please?
<cawnc4> zdway2010 what do you mean?
<zdway2010> for example nick name (door)
<AnggaDj98> cawnc4 nope but thanks
<AnggaDj98> hey batjew what graphics card?
<zdway2010> I lost my friend i've chat with him before :(
<Batjew> I believe its a Geforce 9300M
<Batjew> according to specs from shopping sites, any better way to pin it down?
<zdway2010> cawnc4 please help me !!!!
<coz_> Batjew,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<zdway2010> hello any one can help me please
<Fezzler> anyway to tell if someone has tunneled to or accessed my Ubuntu netwrok connect?  hacker?
<cawnc4> whois zdway2010
<zdway2010> I'm human not machine
<Jragon> .part
<zdway2010> cawnc4 : what u mean whois zdway2010?
<Batjew> coz_ , that command isnt working
<Batjew> nvm i got t
<AnggaDj98> zdway2010 type that with / infront
<coz_> Batjew,    copy paste it into the terminal
<coz_> Batjew,     lspci | grep -i vga
<Batjew> yeah i did, its  Intel Corp Mobile 4 series chipset
<zdway2010> ok I Will try
<AnggaDj98> hey anyone plays assaultcube here?
<zdway2010> AnggaDj98 : nothing
<xxiao> the OS is getting so smart these days that I failed to set up a static IP
<xxiao> killed network-manager(removed it), modified /etc/network/interfaces,etc
<AnggaDj98> type /whois (nick)
<xxiao> still only dhclient works, it sucks!
<xxiao> using 10.04 amd64
<lekremyelsew> Is there way to make the boot proccess on ubuntu 10.10 not skip over boot selection without logging in (because I can't) to the computer?
<Batjew> Coz_, what driver should I get for 3d accel with that card?
<AnggaDj98> zdway2010 type /whois (nick)
<AnggaDj98> batjew: intel
<Batjew> well der :P
<coz_> Batjew,  if intel it should have installed the driver automatically
<Batjew> Coz_ , if thats the case then why dont have i have 3d acceleration?
<Batjew> I tried that grep | command that the site told me to and I got an error
<coz_> Batjew,  well not sure actually.... which site are you speaking about?
<Batjew> Coz_, the ubuntu help section, said to see if rendering works to type in glxinfo | grep rendering
<coz_> Batjew,  ok and what was the error?
<Batjew> Coz_ " Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<zdway2010> I mean ZDWAY = ZY
<AnggaDj98> hey zdway2010 you live in new jersey, us
<AnggaDj98> t?
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, trying to install Ubuntu on this computer, but when I boot the Ubuntu 10.10 CD I just made, it just takes me to a terminal that says something like "Unable to find a live image to boot to"
<coz_> Batjew,    one more time     lspci | grep -i vga and paste the output here for me
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar try to make another CD and if fails download a new copy
<Batjew> sure
<Maahes> I have a really big problem and my wife is going to kill me if I don't fix it: I was trying to go through some gparted options to see what they did to help someone in here. I thought gparted batched all of its actions. It turns out it does reallocation table changing immediately. All the Data is still on that drive, its just marked as unallocated so now I can't mount it. I need to fix the allocation table on the drive. Its windows
<zdway2010> hahah no
<zdway2010> how can I change my computer name please ?
<Batjew> Coz_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<zdway2010> A
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: I have a limited number of CDs. You think the image corrupted somewhere?
<IsmAvatar> Maybe I should do a hash check or something
<IsmAvatar> can I hash check a CD? lol
<MrDowntempo> I need to install a web server on my ubuntu machine so I can testdrive the websites I'm developing. I'm not really sure where to start though. Do I wanna go with a full LAMP stack or can something like lighttpd be easier to setup and get going
<AnggaDj98> I dont know sorry lol
<tkcientista> Alou
<tkcientista> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<coz_> Batjew,   out of curiosity  in terminal   compiz --replace   and let me know if there are errors
<breadcrumb> !es | tkcientista
<ubottu> tkcientista: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<breadcrumb> !br | tkcientista
<ubottu> tkcientista: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Batjew> Coz_ , Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0 compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0  Launching fallback window manager
<coz_> Batjew,  ok hold on ...let me see if I can find something on this
<IsmAvatar> anyone else know why my boot CD just takes me to a terminal that says something like "Unable to find a live image to boot to"?
<Batjew> thanks coz_
<Batjew> my irc crashed for a sec
<Monotoko> IsmAvatar, sounds like a dodgy write
<AnggaDj98> dodgy write?
<lelo87> VER
<Monotoko> bad CD write
<AnggaDj98> oh
<coz_> Batjew,  ok  look here   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/573499   scroll down to  Witoslaw Koczewski  post   see if that works for you
<IsmAvatar> I used Infra Recorder, and it did make a couple complaints during the write
<Monotoko> sorry, I'm british
<Monotoko> :D
<IsmAvatar> granted, I've never used that program before
<AnggaDj98> oh
<zdway2010> AnggaDj98 : how can I change my computer name?
<AnggaDj98> wait searching
<Monotoko> IsmAvatar,  hmmm use deepburner if your on Windows
<Monotoko> and try again :)
<zdway2010> my computer name right now is : Ubuntu server
<IsmAvatar> zdway2010: /etc/hostname
<Batjew> oh coz_ , this looks promising, considering i have some nvidia drivers probably fucking shit up
<zdway2010> ok IsmAvatar
<coz_> Batjew,  you have nvidia drivers installed?
<IdleOne> !language | Batjew
<ubottu> Batjew: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MrUnagi> i forget the command to search apt for a package
<coz_> Batjew,   if you have the nvidia drivers installed then yes   absolutely that is the main issue
<Batjew> coz_ , thats a tricky question, im not sure :P
<IdleOne> MrUnagi: apt-cache search package
<coz_> Batjew,  ah ok
<MrUnagi> ah i forgot the search part lol
<coz_> Batjew,  well if you didnt install them then its "likely" they arent installed but follow that post  and see what happens
<Batjew> haha coz_ my window manager just crashed
<MrDowntempo> If I just want to set up a simple server on the same box I use to code websites.  What would be the easiest way to do it?
<MrUnagi> there arent many vnc servers for ubuntu...
<Batjew> coz_ restart brb
 * zdway2010 IsmAvatar: you mean host.config ---> I've open it and find this : # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<zdway2010> order hosts,bind
<zdway2010> multi on
<vpulsive_> MrDowntempo: the easiest thing i've found is XAMPP
<TkCientista> Faaala Galera
<vpulsive_> MrDowntempo:  but only used for testing stuff, not for production, but you can have an apache instance with php / mysql up and running in usually about 5 minutes
<vpulsive_> MrDowntempo: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<catch23> hi, i recently installed ubuntu 10.04.1 server on a system using raid (on /dev/md0) but grub tells me "file not found" on boot up -- what could be going wrong here?
<p1l0t> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<catch23> I used ext4 as the file system -- the kernel config showed that it's supported
<System_Default_0> What does says there?
<Brahem> welcom
<catch23> hm, i guess this might be the wrong place to ask stuff?
<Brahem> nhandler
<nhandler> Brahem: Yes?
<dannyLopez> nhandler: i need the same of Brahem, i need hide mi ip
<AegNuddel> It seems like I had more before; why can I only have 4 eyboard layouts now?
<nhandler> dannyLopez, Brahem: FYI, it helps asking in #freenode for stuff like this
<nhandler> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) dannyLopez
<System_Default_0> !cloak | dannyLopez
<ubottu> dannyLopez: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> v(^^)
<j_ayen_green> what do I need to do to get mysql's socket to listen on its port? I edited my.cnf and comment out the line that binds it to localhost, but still no socket
<Brahem> nhandler and company happy holidays :)
<MrUnagi> anyone ever tried running a vnc server on ubuntu in a vm?
<j_ayen_green> or should I bind it to something else, like the ip, instead of localhost, rather than commenting it out
<Brahem> yes MrUnagi in my school can't working running in one vnc server on ubuntu
<MrUnagi> you cant get it to work?
<MrUnagi> do you get the glib detected error?
<Brahem> no MrUnagi
<MrDowntempo> Thanks vpulsive_ I'll check that out
<MrUnagi> that is what i am getting =/
<Brahem> i'm used Ubuntu server :)
<vpulsive_> MrDowntempo: np, let me know if you have questions setting it up
<MrUnagi> lol yea, i should try that
<solid_liq> any one know if the stuff on fs-driver.org is reliable or problematic currently?
<MrDowntempo> vpulsive_, is it X86 only?
<Brahem> solid_liq yes
<solid_liq> Brahem, yes what?
<MrUnagi> im getting an error like this http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1457408.html
<Brahem> i I do not believe as they do not use windows
<andrew3939> snyone point me to help with virtualmin
<andrew3939> anyone point me to help with gpl  virtualmin ?
<aeon-ltd> !virtualmin
<aeon-ltd> !find virtualmin
<Batjew> coz_ you still there? I had some technical difficulties unrelated to my problem :P
<ubottu> File virtualmin found in extrema
<MrUnagi> !find vnc
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg, python-gtk-vnc, directvnc, gtkvncviewer, gvncviewer (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vnc&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<amagee> hey i'm having a nightmare of a time with cron.  i've had it working for ages, but now it's not running any jobs.  i'm not getting any mail to /var/mail/root, although "service cron status" reports that the cron is running, and "sudo crontab -l" shows that there are jobs supposed to be running as root.
<[Kai]Prototype> Does anyone know how to connect to a wpa encrypted wireless network via command line? So far I only know that I need to do iwconfig for mode, channel, and essid... but I can't figure out how to let it know the password.
<dotblank> amagee, do the commands that you are running flood stdout or stderr?
<amagee> dotblank: define "flood"
<dotblank> amagee, um hundreds of lines of text..
<amagee> dotblank: quite possibly
<dotblank> amagee, I had a problem with tar and I was using the -v option.. turned out stdout grew so large that cron terminated the job
<amagee> dotblank: and gives no notification it's doing that? :S
<chris_osx> how can i display all usb devices that are attached to my ubuntu box?
<dotblank> amagee, yea.. took forever to figure it out
<amagee> wow
<amagee> ok, i'll try redirecting to /dev/null and see if that helps
<dotblank> amagee, something must be up because thats got to be not normal
<dnivra> [Kai]Prototype, -k <key>?
<dotblank> amagee, you could do it to a txt file
<dotblank> or a log file in /tmp
<amagee> yeah, will do that
<dotblank> amagee, just be aware the log file will be made as the user running the process
<Kristina> anyone know anything about gpu installation my screen is going blank when i boot up
<amagee> ok
<dnivra> [Kai]Prototype, iwconfig <interface> key <key>. should work.
<DrManhattan> make sure the card is seated correctly
<DrManhattan> Kristina,
<amagee> is "some_command >>/blah_stdout.txt 2>>/blah_stderr.txt" correct syntax?
<obfu> Chris_osx, try lsusb
<dotblank> amagee, well I would redirect stderr into stdout first
<chull> my husband has what looks like a video driver problem in 10.10 - is there something to read about ATI Radeon graphics?
<dotblank> amagee,  using 2>&1
<chris_osx> obfu: thanks
<dnivra> !ati | chull
<ubottu> chull: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amagee> dotblank: yeah, ok
<dnivra> chull, hope that helps.
<jdimatteo> I wish my wife would help me configure my graphics
<chull> dnivra: thanks
<dnivra> chull, bp :)
<dnivra> np*
<IsmAvatar> jdimatteo: lol, tell me about it
<vpulsive_> MrDowntempo: I think so, but idk, i've never tried on a different arch.
<dot_jekyll> hi
<dot_jekyll> can someone help me restore grub?
<tvbuntu> hello,I want to use a .png file for nautilus status bar and I couldn't find how
<dnivra> !fixgrub | dot_jekyll
<ubottu> dot_jekyll: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<v0lksman> hey all! I need to create a script that changes my audio output from HDMI to Analogue to allow me to switch on my headset when I want to...Any out of the box solutions for that?
<dnivra> !fixgrub | dot_jekyll
<dnivra> !grub | dot_jekyll
<dot_jekyll> i`ve installed winXP, then ubuntu lucid lynx, then win7 but i`ve tried following the information on the wiki
<jdimatteo> I'm trying to startx, but I'm getting errors, including "Fatal server errors" "no screens found".  I just uninstalled a video card and I'm trying to go back to using the integrated graphics, which were working before I reconfigured things to use the discreet graphics card... any advice?
<dot_jekyll> and now when i start the computer, i get a grub>  screen
<dot_jekyll> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vpulsive_> amagee:  I think you want "some_command 1>/blah_stdout.txt 2>/blah_stderr.txt"
<dot_jekyll> i already read those faqs, dnivra
<amagee> vpulsive_: i want to append to the files, not overwrite them
<tvbuntu> do anyone know to edit gtkrc files?
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, they have everything you need.
<dot_jekyll> my problem is another. grub on my installed ubuntu is the old one, and on my live cd it`s grub2. i`ve used the -force option to reinstall it
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<dot_jekyll> installed on both winxp partition (that is the first) and ubuntu`s, and now i get nothing but a grub> when i start the pc
<dot_jekyll> installed? lucid lynx, lts, dnivra
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, and which is the live cd?
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, lucid lynx uses grub2 :)
<dnivra> !grub2 | dot_jekyll
<ubottu> dot_jekyll: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dot_jekyll> i did that command to see the version, dnivra , it was 0.9?
<naiad> has anyone gotten composite working with an hd6900 series card?
<dot_jekyll> on the live cd it`s 1.??
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, you've upgraded from an older version of ubuntu?
<dot_jekyll> yes
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> hi
<dot_jekyll> i tried using the -force option to install from the live cd
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, i see; so that's why your grub wasn't updated.
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> some scotish man here?
<dot_jekyll> yeah ?(
<dot_jekyll> * : (
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD. follow method 3: chroot. you'll be fine.
<dot_jekyll> thank you, dnivra, i`ll take a look
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, np :).
<dot_jekyll> the other method just gives me that grub> screen
<jdimatteo> please help: startx --> no screens found
<amagee> dotblank-away: i've changed my crontab to look like: "* * * * * PYTHONPATH=/blah && python blah >>/home/amagee/uploads_out.txt 2>&1", but still no change
<amagee> no output to /var/root/mail
<dot_jekyll> just one more question, dnivra. i`ve installed winXP first. i need to install grub on both winxp and ubuntu`s partition, right
<dot_jekyll> ?
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, no just install it on ubuntu's partition. it'll detect windows.
<dot_jekyll> okay, thank you :)
<dnivra> dot_jekyll, np :).
<vpulsive_> amagee: yes, then what you wrote should work
<amagee> vpulsive_: any idea what else i can do to debug it?
<vpulsive_> amagee: what does it give you when you run it?
<amagee> vpulsive_: what do you mean?  i get nothing.
<raevol> hey, i seemt o need 32bit gstreamer for wine, how would i accomplish that on 64 bit ubuntu?
<m_fulder> hello
<amagee> vpulsive_: from what i understand, i should be getting some output in /var/mail/root, even if it's an error.
<vpulsive_> amagee: i didn't know if you got an error, one moment, let me check something
<m_fulder> I try to install java JRE on my ubuntu comp and do : "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" but all I got is "Pakage sun-java-jre has no installationscandidate" why is that?
<josefig> m_fulder, what ubuntu version do u have?
<KM0201> m_fulder: do you  have multiverse enabled?
<KM0201> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in maverick
<m_fulder> josefig I have ubuntu 10.04
<m_fulder> multiverse enabled hm..I don't know :P
<KM0201> m_fulder: open synaptic (sys/admin/synaptic)
<m_fulder> yeah
<Batjew> hey guys im having a problem with 3d acceleration on my laptop
<Batjew> i was being helped by coz_ but hes gone :P
<KM0201> m_fulder: now in synaptic, click "Settings /Repositories"
<m_fulder> ok
<gecko_> hi
<marion> Batjew what card is built into your lap top
<m_fulder> then? :)
<KM0201> m_fulder: on the "Download from the internet" portion of the first tab... check all the boxes
<Batjew> Marion: intel mobile series 4
<KM0201> m_fulder: then on the "other software" tab... check all the boxes
<josefig> m_fulder, http://www.botskool.com/forum/computer-programming/linuxunix/install-sun-java-6-ubuntu-1004-jdk-jre
<vpulsive_> amagee:  from this page, it should work http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<Batjew> Marion : its an integrated chip for my laptop
<amagee> vpulsive_: i just noticed it is actually writing to the files :S
<vpulsive_> amagee: haha alright, good
<amagee> it's just not writing anything to /var/mail/root so i assumed it wasn't working
<marion> Batjew Sorry I dont know then. I know i cant do 3d acceleration on mine cause ati stopped supporting me for linux but oh well
<KM0201> m_fulder: once that is done, click close, it will tell you you need to reload your source list has changed... click Reload... then do a search for sun-java6
<Batjew> Marion, thats ok, I made some progress but my comp crashed and now the guy is gone
<m_fulder> KM0201 oki all the boxes was checked under "Ubuntu Software" but not "Other software"
<marion> happens all the time
<m_fulder> oki will do
<marion> right now i am trying to figure out transcoding files through terminal
<amagee> vpulsive_: actually, no, i was looking at the wrong file :P
<dot_jekyll> it didn`t work
<dot_jekyll> same thing. start the computer, i get a message about grub and grub>
<vpulsive_> amagee: so it isn't working or it is working?
<amagee> i'll have to get back to you on that :P
<itaylor57> m_fulder: KM0201 then after he's installed he needs to do sudo update-alternatives --config java and javac
<dot_jekyll> maybe i should try that in the winxp partition too? it is the first partition, not an extended one
<stjohnmedrano> good day and merry christmas everyone
<KM0201> itaylor57: well, that has to do w/ configuring java.. he just asked how to install it
<Batjew> hey
<itaylor57> KM0201: LOL
<stjohnmedrano> im having trouble with my terminal
<stjohnmedrano> i already submit a bug report on this
<Daekdroom> Pendragon, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<stjohnmedrano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/694601
<Daekdroom> Oops
<m_fulder> KM0201 thanks I was now able to download my JRE from terminal :)
<Daekdroom> Accident
<KM0201> m_fulder: np
<marion> Does anyone know what plug in i need for transcode to transcode to divx
<itaylor57> KM0201: the sun java6 browser plugin is flawed I believe
<Batjew> Can anyone help a brother fix his 3d acceleration?
<dot_jekyll> on the boot/grub folder there`s still that menu.l?? file..
<Batjew> I really need to play Civ IV :(
<KM0201> itaylor57: i don't do a lot of java stuff... but i don't recall a specific issue w/ it.
 * dot_jekyll sighs
<itaylor57> KM0201: I am just learning but I believe the open is iced tea
<dot_jekyll> i think i made it worse :(
 * AnggaDj98 sighs lol
<quietone> how do I convert my DVD to play on ipod?
<randy_> if I forget the passspowrd ,but I boot the PC and support usb boot,can recover the passsword?
<stjohnmedrano> any suggestion how to fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/694601
<KM0201> itaylor57: yeah, it is.. i don't use java/web to often.. but it has always worked fo rme... i always install Java cuz frostwire requires it
<dot_jekyll> can someone help me, please? i need to restore grub, and it`s a case not covered by the faqs
<amagee> vpulsive_: no, it's not working
<marion> [transcode] warning: (dl_loader.c) loading "/usr/lib/transcode/export_divx.so" failed
<Gh05tbu5t3r> Hi
<MrUnagi> i am trying to create a jail for an sftp user, but now I am getting connection closed when i try to log in.....
<quietone> Do I rip it first? to what format?
<vpulsive_> amagee: can you tell me which command you are running? or can you try it with a different command to see if it is the process or the syntax?
<SnowyOwl> hey, I need some help
<hubunter> greets
<amagee> vpulsive_: http://dpaste.com/290941/
<bandit5432> lots of people hope not all bots
<dot_jekyll> can someone help me, please? i need to restore grub, and it`s a case not covered by the faqs
<hubunter> can anydoby help? how to delete boot root of ubuntu on windows satrt up?
<Inumedia> dot_jekyll, what did you do to remove grub? o_O
<yonggan> I was trying to install a new version of Unity according to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource", everything goes well until the "make" for unity:
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp: In member function ‘LauncherIcon* LauncherController::CreateFavorite(const char*)’:
<amagee> vpulsive_: i've just added a "* * * * * ls" line in there to see if that does anything
<dot_jekyll> can you help me?
<Inumedia> hubunter, care to explain in a bit more detail as to what you're trying to do?
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp:268: error: ‘bamf_matcher_get_application_for_desktop_file’ was not declared in this scope
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp:274: error: ‘bamf_view_set_sticky’ was not declared in this scope
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp:280: error: ‘bamf_view_set_sticky’ was not declared in this scope
<FloodBot4> yonggan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dot_jekyll> cause it`sa long story to tell just for the sake of it
<yonggan> make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/unityshell.dir/src/LauncherController.cpp.o] Error 1
<Inumedia> Possibly, but you need to give more details
<Inumedia> Well
<SnowyOwl> So I have a dumb terminal hooked up to the virtual/real serial port in Ubuntu Server. All seems to be fine when I manually launch getty, but something, such as the sudo password prompt appear on the server rather than the terminal, and once it's switched off, I have to go to the server to re-start getty. I have looked online and all of the websites refer to inittab, which does not exist in ubuntu 10.10. Does anyone know how to configur
<SnowyOwl> e getty to maintain the connection and treat it as being started from the terminal itself (if that's how I should say it) ?
<marion> I swear i am gonna end up pulling my hair out trying to figure this out
<Inumedia> There's no easy way to restore a boot loader o_o
<vpulsive_> amagee: i might be missing something, but i think you want 2>&1 not 2&>1
<KM0201> marion: what are you trying to figure out?
<stjohnmedrano> any suggestion how to fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/694601
<vpulsive_> amagee: you're running it from cron right?
<bandit5432> i always use the livecd to restore my grub when i fubar it
<SnowyOwl> anyone?
<yonggan> Unity install error
<yonggan> I was trying to install a new version of Unity according to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource", everything goes well until the "make" for unity:
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp: In member function ‘LauncherIcon* LauncherController::CreateFavorite(const char*)’:
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp:268: error: ‘bamf_matcher_get_application_for_desktop_file’ was not declared in this scope
<FloodBot4> yonggan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yonggan> /home/**/Downloads/unity/src/LauncherController.cpp:274: error: ‘bamf_view_set_sticky’ was not declared in this scope
<amagee> vpulsive_: you're right about 2>&1
<randy_> if I forget the ubuntu passpowrd ,but I boot the PC and support usb boot,can recover the password?
<pietr> SnowyOwl: what was the question?
<amagee> vpulsive_: what do you mean "running it from cron"?
<SnowyOwl> pietr: here it goes again :P
<vpulsive_> amagee:  i was assuming with the *'s at the beginning, but n/m
<SnowyOwl> So I have a dumb terminal hooked up to the virtual/real serial port in Ubuntu Server. All seems to be fine when I manually launch getty, but something, such as the sudo password prompt appear on the server rather than the terminal, and once it's switched off, I have to go to the server to re-start getty. I have looked online and all of the websites refer to inittab, which does not exist in ubuntu 10.10. Does anyone know how to configur
<SnowyOwl>  e getty to maintain the connection and treat it as being started from the terminal itself (if that's how I should say it) ?
<marion> KMG201 I am trying to transcode but when i run transcode -i IMG_0071.ASF -o orion_skating.avi -y divx a long error
<amagee> vpulsive_: yeah, that's in the crontab
<SnowyOwl> This might be the wrong channel, but if someone can help I'd greatly appreciate it :)
<marion> were do i past the results to its not showing up
<bandit5432> stjohnmedtano have you tried a vanilla bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  you can set a new one.  But not recover the old.
<theundecided> howdy everyone
<theundecided> got a server question
<pietr> SnowyOwl: gl
<vpulsive_> amagee:  so if you run just the command from the prompt eg: "PYTHONPATH=/var/hg/playfi/src && python /var/hg/stuff/src/playfi/manage.py uploads" does it put anything out to stdout?
<stjohnmedrano> bandit5432: not yet, ill try, be back soon
<stjohnmedrano> bandit5432:thanks
<vpulsive_> amagee: without redirecting it i mean, just to the screen
<bandit5432> np
<hubunter> Inumedia i wanted to remove ubuntu netbook edition from a win7starter, i erased the ubuntu files from c:\ubuntu (win is in C:\windows) but the grub for ubuntu still appear on on startup as an option for ubuntu load.
<Dr_Willis> SnowyOwl:  do it via a upstart script  in /etc/init/ check the tty@ examples in init dir.
<Inumedia> Why would you install Ubuntu inside of your windows partition?
<theundecided> do I just throw my question in or is there a virtual "line"
<pietr101> test
<marion> KMG201 this is the result i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/547840/
<IsmAvatar> !ask | theundecided
<ubottu> theundecided: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hubunter> thats not an issue
<randy_> Dr_Willis, I know ,but how to come into recover mode,grub2 doesn't show menu
<theundecided> okidoki
<SnowyOwl> Dr_Willis I've tried to launch upstart, but I can't get anywhere with it.
<amagee> vpulsive_: i think i'm going to give up and write a daemon.. cron is just too annoying
<SnowyOwl> when I type upstart into the prompt I get command not found
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  you can  boot a live cd, and chroot in, and use passwd (best way) , or edit the /etc/shadow or password files by hand. (not a good idea)
<Inumedia> hubunter, Try running the win7 recovery options and see where you can get, in most of the times I've messed up my bootloader, it's managed to fix it and restore the win7 bootloader.
<hubunter> if i installed on d\ and removed the same way(i know it was stupid) it probably had the same prob
<theundecided> on first boot of a new server install (vanilla as posible) I get the error message "codec_read: codec 0 is not valid 0xfe0000"  (from quote to quote) 4 times
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  or edit the grub line and perhaps use the 'single' option,
<MrUnagi> can anyone help me with an ssh problem.....i am trying to follow http://shapeshed.com/journal/chroot_sftp_users_on_ubuntu_intrepid/ but when i finish, i cannot log in via sftp with that user
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  and skip the livecd/chroot steps.
<Weems> how do I use abcde to encode a log when i rip a cd?
<hubunter> inumedia, i dont have win on disk
<vpulsive_> amagee:  the syntax looks right except for the 2>&1, it might have been erroring out and not even running the command since the syntax was wrong you know?
<Inumedia> hubunter, do you have the original install disk?
<TBruff13> kj
<hubunter> i dont have a disk drive either... its a net book... :\ lol
<TBruff13> k
<Inumedia> Ah
<Inumedia> Well, you can still boot up windows, right?
<SnowyOwl> I got a list of files when I typed dir /etc/init but how do I scroll up the list?
<hubunter> i think i can
<hubunter> but how?
<Dr_Willis> SnowyOwl:  i whold think you would copy the /etc/init/tty1.conf to some other serialconsole.conf  then edit the file and use the proper command to give a terminal on the seroal port.
<Inumedia> Do you still have grub working?
<hubunter> dos?
<hubunter> yes
<hubunter> grub is ok
<Inumedia> And you still have windows installed?
<bandit5432> snowyowl  'ls | more' will pause for you
<Dr_Willis> SnowyOwl:  Sounds like you may want to learn a bit more in bash basics befor doing this.
<hubunter> yes
<amagee> vpulsive_: ok, i've fixed that, i've also added a line "* * * * * /bin/ls > /home/amagee/ls_out"
<Inumedia> And is windows listed in grub?
<TBruff13> iceroot i opened a private chat are you there
<TBruff13> I need some help
<randy_> Dr_Willis, thank you
<hubunter> win7starter only allows grub un win7
<TBruff13> does anyone know where to backup your home folder mine is to large for my flash drive
<marion> KM020: when I run transcode -i IMG_0071.ASF -o orion_skating.avi -y divx in terminal I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/547840/
<hubunter> its awful
<Inumedia> hubuter, uh?
<theundecided> is it easier (being your first time attemping to have a server box)  to use the "ubuntu server" install or the ubuntu desktop install and just add the few things I might wan't like drive sharing via samba (I was planning on installing the gui on the server anyhow)
<Inumedia> Can you boot into windows 7 and get to download something + run a prog?
<hubunter> i dont have the option to change the boot system
<hubunter> only win
<Inumedia> ...
<Inumedia> So, no?
<bandit5432> theundercided use the desktop add the server features you need
<SnowyOwl> Thanks guys, I'm getting somewhere now :)
<pietr101> marion: probably the divx plugin is not installed (properly)
<SnowyOwl> This is what inittab used to be I guess
<SnowyOwl> or similar
<Dr_Willis> marion:  you could convert to xvid perhaps.
<TBruff13> hello
<TBruff13> can you guys see me
<marion> pietr101 I installed from the repoistories. what would you suggest
<pietr101> .
<marion> Let me try xvid real quick then
<SnowyOwl> I have a quick question
<bandit5432> TBruff13: i see you
<Inumedia> My touchpad seems to accelerate faster horizontally rather than vertically, does anyone know a way to stop this? ( It seems to be caused by having two monitors side-by-side )
<TBruff13> oh thanks i need help
<SnowyOwl> I have old instructions for how to do what I want to do, can I just create a new ttyS0.conf file?
<hubunter> i will reinstall ubuntu and then see if win can deinstall properly
<theundecided> !ask bandit5432 so if I say wan'ted to allow access to a harddrive over the network and access it on a windows (7) pc would I use...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Inumedia> hubunter, are you trying to get rid of windows or get rid of ubuntu?
<bandit5432> i would back up any old files first snowyowl
<hubunter> get rid of ubuntu
<bandit5432> theundecided hold on
<Dr_Willis> SnowyOwl:  copy one of the ttyXXXX to a new name  it could be ttyS0.conf i guess.. because its a new 'service' you want to be using,
<hubunter> but only the boot root
<Inumedia> Alright
<marion> OK it looks like it is converting to xvid
<hubunter> the files are gone...
<Inumedia> Is windows listed inside of grub?  When you boot?
<vpulsive_> amagee: is it outputting for the new line?
<amagee> vpulsive_: http://dpaste.com/290946/ .. still nothing
<hubunter> yes
<SnowyOwl> hmmm
<hubunter> yes
<Inumedia> Then boot into windows.
<quietone> TBruff13, how are you backing up your files? are they compressed?
<marion> am i gonna have problems getting websites to accept xvid
<amagee> vpulsive_: what do you mean "outputting for the new line"?
<Inumedia> Once you do that, I'll guide you through switching from grub.
<vpulsive_> amagee: is your crontab loaded correctly?  if you run "crontab -l" do you see the lines that you added?
<hubunter> i do i go to win?
<amagee> vpulsive_: yes
<Inumedia> Yes.
<hd1> how do i reconfigure wifi in ubuntu again? iwconfig wlan0 channel <#> essid <ssid>; sudo dhclient -v wlan0" isn't working
<Inumedia> I'll ask my question again, since this channel seems a bit swamped at the moment.  My touchpad seems to accelerate faster horizontally rather than vertically, does anyone know a way to stop this? ( It seems to be caused by having two monitors side-by-side )
<campbellgolf> Ubuntu 10.x.. use Chrome or Firefox?
<amagee> vpulsive_: "sudo crontab -l" prints exactly what i just pasted
<hubunter> inumedis, i do i go to win?
<hubunter> inumedia, i do i go to win?
<Inumedia> hubunter, do you have it ready?
<vpulsive_> amagee: and nothing is going into the ls_out file either?
<TBruff13> bandit5432, can you please help me im sorry if i see mean
<amagee> vpulsive_: correct
<marion> Dr_Willis its telling me there is a problem with lame audio while it transcodes.
<Dr_Willis> campbellgolf:  use them both...
<bandit5432> theundecided try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<campbellgolf> does GTalk work in Ubuntu?
<campbellgolf> Dr_Willis  thnx!
<hubunter> inumedia, i am on win7 envoirenment
<Sean93> what should i use to split a mp4 in linux?
<theundecided> bandit5432 thanks very much
<Dr_Willis> marion:  xvid and divx are both  basically the same codec i think.
<theundecided> is there a way to use the native "remote desktop [clients]" to connect to a windows 7 pc via its native remote connection system
<Inumedia> hubunter, do to Google and search for "vistabootpro" and click the second link and download it.
<bandit5432> tbruff13 what you need
<vpulsive_> amagee: when you look at your syslog, do you see cron running?
<hubunter> ok
<amagee> vpulsive_: how do i look at my syslog
<Dr_Willis> marion:  ive never used the 'transcode' program. i tend to use ffmpeg, or mencoder.
<vpulsive_> amagee: the file /var/log/syslog
<TBruff13> i need help with backing up my home folder please open up a diolog with me so i can see which messages are from you
<Braber01> I just set up an FTP Server and Tried to put a bunch of pictures on to the server however after the command the Shell responds with 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV, \n 550 Premission denied.
<luxurymode> is there a way to revert back to default ubuntu fonts?
<luxurymode> also, how do i get my panel on the bottom back?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  theres also ways to totally reset the gnome settings.
<rami_> hey
<amagee> vpulsive_: yes, it lists the commands i have in my crontab
<theundecided> ubottu  how smart of a bot are you =D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nit-wit> hubunter, pm
<theundecided> lol
<TBruff13> bandit im here internet glitch
<vpulsive_> amagee: can you pastebin "grep cron /var/log/syslog"
<marion> Dr_Willis will mencoder convert asf
<luxurymode> thank you Dr_Willis
<campbellgolf> from the terminal, what is the command to determine the Ubuntu version?
<bandit5432> cat /etc/issue
<amagee> vpulsive_: yep.  there are about a million lines so i'll paste the last few
<Dr_Willis> marion:  no idea.   Check its docs/faq - ive rarely see stuff  i cant convert with either ffmpeg or mencoder
<bandit5432> campbellgolf cat /etc/issue
<amagee> vpulsive_: http://dpaste.com/290947/
<rami_> when i try to remove the calculator using ubuntu software center it wants to remove the ubuntu desktop...
<rami_> it is weird
<Braber01> I'm having trouble setting up an FTP server for personal use. can anybody help me?
<amagee> hold on, they're not the right commands
<bandit5432> rami thats ok ubuntu-desktop is just a default list of applications to install
<theundecided> what do you guys think is the easyest way to remote control a ubuntu install  on a windows pc (win7) assuming they are on the same network, and assuming they are not
<Dr_Willis> rami_:  not really.. why are you bothering to remove the calculator?
<amagee> i should have grepped CRON, not cron
<aeon-ltd> rami_: that should be a meta package, if it is its finne to remove
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, how do i totally reset gnome settings?
<quietone> campbellgolf, uname -r
<rami_> ah ok
<amagee> vpulsive_: these are the right commands: http://dpaste.com/290951/
<rami_> i want also to remove evolution and the printing job manager
<bandit5432> quetone that gives the kernal number
<rami_> ok
<rami_> i will give it a try
<TBruff13> bandit5432, you online
<Inumedia> 3rd and last time asking: My touchpad seems to accelerate faster horizontally rather than vertically, does anyone know a way to stop this or why it happens? ( It seems to change with my overall resolution aspect ratio ) ( Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid )
<campbellgolf> bandit5432  thnx gunner!
<SnowyOwl> This is what I plan on putting in the file, as the instructions suggest:
<SnowyOwl> # ttyS0 - getty
<SnowyOwl> #
<SnowyOwl> # This service maintains a getty on ttyS0 from the point the system is
<SnowyOwl> # started until it is shut down again.
<SnowyOwl> start on runlevel 2
<FloodBot4> SnowyOwl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrUnagi> what groups does a user need to be part of to access ssh and sftp
<AnggaDj98_> what is the best irc client?
<v0lksman> how do you switch between sound hardware profiles in a terminal?
<aeon-ltd> AnggaDj98: thats too subjective
<bandit5432> anggafj98 that could start a war
<campbellgolf> quietone thnx, is that for the kernel version?
<anggadjaputra> hi me
<bandit5432> capbellgolf yes it is
<AnggaDj98_> hi
<the_eye_> anyone knows if Atom D525 with NM10 has 3D VGA support ?
<anggadjaputra> lol you are funny
<bandit5432> capbellgolf type cat /etc/issue
<AnggaDj98_> thanks
<SnowyOwl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547844/
<SnowyOwl> :P
<TkCientista> <GELERA> QUEM USA O DRIVE DE REDE SEM FIO ATHEROS CUIDADO, AO MEXER NA TELA DO SPLASH O DRIVER PARA DE FUNCIONAR
<theundecided> is there a good test to tell if you would be better to install a 64bit vrs 32bit ubuntu install?
<bandit5432> 'cat /etc/issue'
<SnowyOwl> It looks to be similar to the tty1.conf file
<Braber01> !spanish > TKCientista
<Inumedia> nobody, eh?
<ubottu> TKCientista, please see my private message
<campbellgolf> cat command worked, thanks!
<quietone> campbellgolf, that is the kernel release. try `man uname`
<TkCientista> WHO USE ATHEROS WIRELESS DRIVER BEWARE TO CHANGE SPLASH OPTIONS, WHEN WE CHANGE WIRELESS CARD STOP WORK
<vpulsive_> amagee: strange, do you have other cron jobs that are working at all, or are these the first three that you are trying?
<bandit5432> campbellgolf!! type cat /etc/issue for ubuntu version
 * TkCientista está away; DINNER - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<pietr101> lnumedia: what kind of touchpad?
<amagee> vpulsive_: i don't have any working cron jobs, although they were working a while ago and i didn't change anything
<campbellgolf> quietone thanks!, I was looking for the Ubuntu version which bandit provided w/ the cat comment
<bandit5432> :P
<Inumedia> Synaptic I believe
<theundecided> thanks to everyone who is taking time to help us
<quietone> campbellgolf, oops. glad you got what you needed
<pietr101> lnumedia: do you use generic driver?
<Inumedia> Considering I never specifically downloaded a driver for it, yes.
<Dr_Willis> theundecided:  if you got a 64bit system. may as well use 64bit os.. unless  your needs are rather minimal. :)
<sool> I installed Mandvd and it cannot be ended
<bandit5432> thueundecided i loged on for a question and started answering questions
<quietone> campbellgolf, there is also `lsb_release -a`
<cowslammer> is there a faq on sound probs? i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working
<sool> the proccess remains in the background
<Inumedia> It does work, however, just seems odd.
<pietr101> lnumedia: wait a sec
<bandit5432> quietone thats the one i never can remember
<sool> Everytime I load Mandvd I get this error
<sool> "programs seem to running"
<theundecided> dr_willis ok how about this...what error would show up if I intalled a 64bit server and can't support it with the hardware
<AnggaDj98> '/join #ubuntu-bits
<AnggaDj98> '/join #ubuntu-bots
<FloodBot4> AnggaDj98: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> theundecided:  it wouldent even isntall on a 32bit machine.
<pietr101> lnumedia: take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658582
<sool> "Else please remove lockfile  .run in mandvd directory"
<SnowyOwl> there we go, file is written :)
<SnowyOwl> Now we'll see how to configure this all
<Inumedia> Alright
<cowslammer> is there a faq on sound probs? i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working
<theundecided> dr_willis so if I succsessfuly intall I can support it...becasue I got through install but can't get past the reboot after the cd is removed
<AnggaDj98> where can i download irssi guys?
<luxurymode> how do i reset all gnome settings?
<Inumedia> pietr101, it's not the scrolling but rather the actual movement of the cursor.
<Dr_Willis> theundecided:  the installer on the 64bit installer cd is a 64bit app so..  sounds more like you got some grub quirks going on.
<Braber01> AnggaDj98: sudo apt-get install irssi
<cowslammer> is there a faq on sound probs? i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working
<AnggaDj98> ok thanks
<SnowyOwl> how do I edit the grub file?
<theundecided> oh great...I have had grub probles before (yes the digital kind) there NEVER fun
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  one way. delete the proper .gnome* and .gconf* dirs.. easy way is to use 'ubuntu-tweak' it can reset them back to defaults. but you MAY lose some settings you want by doing either way.
<vpulsive_> amagee: sorry, im looking into what else it could be
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | SnowyOwl
<ubottu> SnowyOwl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<campbellgolf> quietone  great command, that worked too thanks!
<cowslammer> is there a faq on sound probs? i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working
<SnowyOwl> I have to edit the kernel line
<SnowyOwl> /etc/default/grub is this it?
<pietr101> lnumedia: it probably has something to do with X server configuration
<luxurymode> Dr_Willis, just enter ubuntu-tweak in terminal?
<Sean93> what should i use to split a mp4 in linux?
<theundecided> sudo apt-get christmas cookies
<Dr_Willis> SnowyOwl:  thats one of the main files yes.
<Inumedia> Alright I'll look around some more
<amagee> vpulsive_: actually, there are jobs running as another user that are working
<Dr_Willis> luxurymode:  install ubuntu tweak from its homepage.
<luxurymode> thanks
<quietone> will winff convert ? to whatever an ipod needs? I don't see a preset.
<Sean93> also how do i output the output of a command to a text file?
<SnowyOwl> is that where I would add console=ttyS0,115200n8 console=tty0
<SnowyOwl> ?
<cowslammer> is there a faq on sound probs? i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working
<quietone> oops this is for video.
<AnggaDj98> to install ubuntu tweak from repos though, need some software sources
<ifatiel> l
<SnowyOwl> probably not
<pietr101> lnumedia: i recommend googling for something like "ubuntu touchpad tweak"
<MrUnagi> what groups does an ssh user have to be part of to have access?
<SnowyOwl> doesn't look like there's much of a configuration there
<bandit5432> sean93 command > name.txt
<theundecided> if I wan't to read a file on a windows pc do I have to format the disk as FAT or NTFS or does SAMBA take care of that
<cowslammer> is there a faq on sound probs? i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working
<bandit5432> sean93 dont overwrite any files though
<Braber01> Tech After trying to upload some files onto my personal server I keep getting this message "200 PORT command Successful. Consider using PASV" \n 550 Permission denied. What didn't I do right?
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - any suggestions?
<IsmAvatar> Ubuntu doesn't want to install/boot my Ubuntu CD on this computer for some reason. After the boot screen, it shows a terminal with the message: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<IsmAvatar> the terminal is initramfs
<MrUnagi> does a user need to be admin to have ssh access?
<IsmAvatar> MrUnagi: no
<vpulsive_> amagee: try making a line that has "* * * * * touch /tmp/.cron_is_working" or whatever file you want, it should update the timestamp on the file each time it runs
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - any suggestions?
<SnowyOwl> does anyone know where I would add the following lines in a grub configuration file? As in, which file should I edit? serial --unit=0 --speed=115200 --word=8 --parity=no --stop=1
<vpulsive_> amagee:  ill brb in about 5
<MrUnagi> IsmAvatar: i get permission denied when trying to ssh in
 * TkCientista está away; DINNER - desde[23:44:04] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<theundecided> Thanks everyone for there answers. Merry Christmas and Happy new year.
<YangYin> Hello wise and ever so manly ubuntu community... does anyone know why my Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS os will not partition my Raid 1 drives when installing the OS?
<IsmAvatar> MrUnagi: may be an invalid username or password
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - any suggestions?
<MrUnagi> IsmAvatar: i just made the account....i really do not think it is
<MrUnagi> oh my gosh
<MrUnagi> lol hang on
<MrUnagi> ok it was a case sensitive issue but now i get connection closed
<thethinker> right clicking for "add to snycing with ubuntu one" is fruitless, why?
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - any suggestions?
<Braber01> Hello Does anybody know why I am getting these messages when trying to mput onto my own server? "200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV. \n 550 Permission denied."
<AnggaDj98_> cowslammer: could you refine?
<sool> where is the folder where all the programs are?? Like in windows is "Program Files"
<AnggaDj98_> sool /usr/bin
<AnggaDj98_> soryr
<sool> k
<Sean93> how do i see what port a specific program is using?
<cowslammer> AnggaDj98, i had sound under xubuntu and no sound with ubuntu.  i've installed restricted extras.
<IsmAvatar> Ubuntu doesn't want to install/boot my Ubuntu CD on this computer for some reason. After the boot screen, it shows a terminal with the message: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<J1gs4w> I want to play a game
<AnggaDj98_> hmm.
<J1gs4w> the rules are simple
<AnggaDj98_> i had that same problem too
<SnowyOwl> -.-
<kvnxp> hi guys
<AnggaDj98_> does the video works?
<J1gs4w> You only need to answer my question
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - any suggestions?
<J1gs4w> Why does ettercap close when I scan for host?
<AnggaDj98_> does the video works?
<J1gs4w> I have xubuntu.
<AnggaDj98_> cowslammer: does the video works?
<kvnxp> i have a question ... how to make a bin install execute  on  linux.. ??
<cowslammer> AnggaDj98, everything works except sound
<AnggaDj98> try restarting
<aeon-ltd> kvnxp: sh
<J1gs4w> Cowslamer install gstreamer plugin
<kvnxp> yeah
<J1gs4w> for audio.
<kvnxp> how  make a bin install
<kvnxp> '
<Dr_Willis> kvnxp:  chmod +x foo.bin, then ./foo.bin  (normally)
<MrUnagi> IsmAvatar: now i get connection closed
<IsmAvatar> MrUnagi: I heard. I don't know. Sounds like a config issue
<Dr_Willis> kvnxp:  what is the bin installing exactly?
<thethinker> right clicking for "add to snycing with ubuntu one" is fruitless, why?
<IsmAvatar> MrUnagi: ssh is not my area of expertise by any means
<MrUnagi> it is only with the created user though, which is why i was wondering what group may need to be added to
<AnggaDj98> thethinker: Ubuntu One isn't a tree
<YangYin> Does anyone know why my two 500gb hardware raided drives are not being partitioned at install?
<Sean93> how do i see what port a specific program is using?
<MrUnagi> anyone deal with ssh?
<vpulsive_> amagee: ok, back, did you try the touch?
<IsmAvatar> Sean93: list open ports, see which one corresponds to the program
<amagee> vpulsive_: i'm terribly sorry.. the files were actually there :S
<YangYin> MrUnagi i do
<thethinker> AnggaDj98: haha, seriously though, what might be the issue?
<MrUnagi> YangYin: any idea why when i try to log in with a non admin user, the connection closes
<Braber01> I've tired to upload pictures I don't want my parent's to see to my personal Server , however I get this response back: 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV. 550 Permission denied.
<AnggaDj98> thethinker: sorry, never used ubuntu one before
<amagee> i'd run "sudo -u amagee bash" from another user, so when i typed "cd", i was in a different directory to what i thought, so i didn't see them
<vpulsive_> amagee: so its working then right?
<amagee> sorry for wasting your time
<sool> im trying to use msndvd
<sool> mandvd
<sool> but it keeps saying its running
<YangYin> MrUnagi you just ssh in the terminal or are you forwarding your x window?
<sool> when is not
<Sean93> IsmAvatar, how?
<kvnxp> I do my  own installation in bin  sh .. how I can create a  bin to install
<MrUnagi> just ssh YangYin
<vpulsive_> amagee: np, just glad its working :)
<amagee> vpulsive_: i still don't know why it wasn't sending mail but i'm not so concerned about that anymore
<datacrusher> any magic trick to use e1756 3g modem ?
<SnowyOwl> oh
<IsmAvatar> Sean93: netstat might be a good start
<SnowyOwl> I think it's working!!!
<SnowyOwl> It said The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<MrUnagi> YangYin: but if i log in with my main admin account everything is fine
<SnowyOwl> :)
<YangYin> MrUnagi sounds to me like those users dont have permissions to ssh into the server
<Braber01> I'm having trouble setting up an FTP server for personal use. can anybody help me?
<SnowyOwl> I really hope this works.
<a13mjjj33333> Can anyone help me with a driver issue with wireless card on laptop?
<SnowyOwl> hmmm
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - gstreamer is installed - any suggestions?
<Sean93> IsmAvatar, Ican i PM u?
<KM0201> a13mjjj33333: depending on the card, probably
<SnowyOwl> not yet :(
<a13mjjj33333> its a intel 5000
<YangYin> MrUnagi did you configure your ssh yourself or just installed it with apt?
<IsmAvatar> Sean93: I don't think I'll be much help. I only did net stuff for my last job, and I haven't worked there for a while
<MrUnagi> installed it with apt
<KM0201> a13mjjj33333: know nothing about them.. sorry.. i know they've beena bit problematic
<MrUnagi> YangYin: does that just enable ssh for the user that it was installed with?
 * TkCientista está away; DINNER - desde[23:44:04] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<YangYin> MrUnagi it should allow all users access but not really sure... what flaver are you using?
<Sean93> I'm trying to find someones IP address who i am talking to on skype. we are in a voice call so me must be sending and recieving data but i can't seem to see it in netstat
<MrUnagi> kubuntu 10.10
<Random832> Sean93: try netstat -p
<YangYin> Sean93: how about wireshark?
<quietone> will someone please explain what I need to do to convert my DVDs to play on ipod? I've been reading all day and still not sure what to do
<v0lksman> Sean93, you don't connect direct with skype afiak
<YangYin> quietone possibly mencoder or ffmepg
<YangYin> quietone there are several scripts you can download for those that convert it to the proper audo and video bitrate and format.
<Random832> netstat -np --ip
<Sean93> YangYin, How would i use wireshark for it?
<YangYin> quietone http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-389780.html after you sudo apt-get install mencoder
<YangYin> Scean93 do you have it installed
<IsmAvatar> Ubuntu doesn't want to install/boot my Ubuntu CD on this computer for some reason. After the boot screen, it shows an initramfs terminal with the message: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<quietone> YangYin, i need gui for mencoder and ffmepg. But, can you point me to a script?
<Sean93> YangYin, no
<cowslammer> i just installed ubuntu on a machine that formerly ran xubuntu and sound stopped working - gstreamer is installed - any suggestions?
<potat0> IsmAvatar: is that after install?
<potat0> or the live disk boot
<Sean93> quietone, i use avidemux, it's quite good
<IsmAvatar> potat0: live disk boot. I haven't been given the option to install yet.
<potat0> cowslammer: check for alsa drivers
<potat0> potat0: does your bios support booting from disks?
<IsmAvatar> lol
<cowslammer> potat0, how do i do that?
<potat0> lol
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I'd certainly assume so. I had to go into the bios to bump the CD boot order up before the HDD.
<avg_guy> I have my blue-tooth device set to visible on phone but laptop doesnt see anything?
<sool> whats a good dvd converting software
<shahan> I am suffering too much with my ISP
<potat0> cowslammer: google. check if its not muted btw
<shahan> its creating problem from the beginning
<YangYin> Sean93: Install it and you will see all the outgoing connections your computer is making and any flooded traffic you might get.
<potat0> IsmAvatar: try without bumping up the order
<cowslammer> potat0, already checked
<potat0> IsmAvatar: as in, set HDD to first boot device, then press whatever key to boot into disk
<IsmAvatar> er... ok? Presumably it'd just boot straight to HDD then, since it already has an OS
<shahan> there has no other ISP which I can use
<potat0> No
<quietone> YangYin, thx for the script. so I need to learn how to rip to .avi first.
<IsmAvatar> oh, I see
<IsmAvatar> ok, I'll try that
<IsmAvatar> bbl
<quietone> Sean93, does good == easy?
<Sean93> yea it's easy
<Sean93> quietone,  yea it's easy
<cowslammer> potat0, synaptic says alsa-base is installed - is there something else i should be looking at?
 * raep_ yawns
<Haptic> I'm trying to install a program from Synaptic and whenever I try to install something it comes up saying that the packages have unresolved repositories.
<cowslammer> potat0, synaptic says alsa-base is installed - is there something else i should be looking at?
<potat0> cowslammer: did you just finish installing or has this problem been there for a long time?
<sool> where is the folder where all the program directory are???
 * TkCientista está away; DINNER - desde[23:44:04] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<potat0> Haptic: use apt-get
<potat0> sool: no fixed directory
<cowslammer> potat0, just installed
<potat0> does gnome-panel have the volume adjustment thing?
<sool> potat0: Im trying to load Mandvd and its saying "program seams to running" "Please remove .lock from the mandvd/ directory"
<cowslammer> potat0, yes and it isn't muted
<sool> potat0: what can this mean
<mdpatrick> What's the difference between using PAE on 32bit Ubuntu install versus going 64bit?
<dannyLopez> someone know create install of bin files?
<potat0> cowslammer: are you sure that all the hardware is working properly?
<Haptic> typed in "sudo apt-get dropbox-share" and it comes up with this...
<Haptic> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Fezzler> how do I see / manage what apps / applets get loaded at startup?
<Haptic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: It booted straight into the OS
<Haptic> "
<FloodBot2> Haptic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<potat0> Haptic try as root
<cowslammer> potat0, it worked fine with xubuntu as of yesterday
<potat0> sool: kill the process
<rww> Haptic: That apt-get error means that you have another package manager (Synaptic?) open. You can only do one at a time.
<potat0> sool: "ps aux | grep mandbd" kill the process number
<potat0> cowslammer: can you check with an ipod or something
<sool> potat0: I have killed the proccess but it doesn;t solve the problem
<sool> potat0: when I relaunch it, it keeps saying its already running
<Haptic> I did have synaptic open. Typed in "sudo apt-get..." again and now i get this ..."E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cowslammer> potat0, i have no ipod.  the sound worked yesterday
<Haptic> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<potat0> are you sure that "ps aux | grep dvd" doesn't have any mandvd instances
<potat0> ?
<sool> potat0: I even restarted
<potat0> cowslammer: gimme the output of
<sool> potat0: and it says this when I launch it
<Haptic> only things open are this chat and a terminal
<SnowyOwl> awesome
<SnowyOwl> i think it's working now
<potat0> cat /proc/asound/cards
<SnowyOwl> :)
<potat0> copypasta it somwhere
<SnowyOwl> I have a question
<cowslammer> potat0, no such directory
<SnowyOwl> Since I can just type initctl start ttyS0 to start my new file, how can I have it automatically start when the system starts up and not when I log on and run the file?
<boldfilter> Anyway to get brasaro to burn at 1x
<potat0> Haptic: kill the terminal and take it again
<MrUnagi> is there a way to restrict access to folders when logged into sftp?
<potat0> cowslammer: "/proc/asound/cards" doesn't exist?
<SnowyOwl> please?
<Haptic> still getting "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Haptic>  dropbox-share : Depends: nautilus-dropbox but it is not installable
<Haptic> E: Broken packages"
<juniour> snowyowl put that in start up
<SnowyOwl> thanks :)
<SnowyOwl> So I won't have to log in for that command to start automatically, correct?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: It booted right into the OS without asking to boot from CD.
<potat0> Haptic: Broken package then. I can't help you there cause I'm a portage user
<juniour> ya
<SnowyOwl> For some reason I have a feeling there's a more "correct" way of doing this rather than having this command start up on boot, but it'll work :)
<potat0> IsmAvatar: which BIOS? (brand of your computer will do too)
<sool> potat0: can you recommend a good dvd converting software
<cowslammer> potat0, sorry, typo.  the output is " 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<cowslammer>                       HDA NVidia at 0xf6480000 irq 21"
<IsmAvatar> er, i forget
<potat0> IsmAvatar: try f12/f8 combinations to get a boot menu
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to chroot sftp?
<IsmAvatar> i'll reboot and let you know. It has an X in it, like X Pro or something rad sounding like that
<potat0> then select USB CDROM or CDROM
<juniour> snowyowl system->preferences->start up application add wt u want?
<quietone> Sean93, just downloaded avidemux but there is nothing in the doc about ipod and I can't even get it to open the DVD
<potat0> cowslammer: is this an nvidia nforce chip?
<IsmAvatar> it's just CDROM, internally hooked up
<sool> can anyone suggest a avi to dvd converting software??
<cowslammer> potat0, i believe so - how do i verify?
<IsmAvatar> bbl, rebooting
<potat0> cowslammer: dmidecode | more
<potat0> it'll come in the top
<SnowyOwl> juniour I'm running it under Ubuntu Server, so I'm looking up a command line way of startup
 * TkCientista está away; DINNER - desde[23:44:04] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<juniour> k
<potat0> !dmidecode | archeleus
<rww> ubottu: tell TkCientista about away
<ubottu> TkCientista, please see my private message
<rww> or that.
<cowslammer> potat0, there is no entry for nvidia plus it says the table has a null entry as is broken
<potat0> cowslammer: copy paste the output of "cat /proc/asound/cards" in pastebin again
<SnowyOwl> My terminal configuration look a really long time to figure out, thankfully it's almost over :P
<mattw_> I need help installing GRUB using a rescue CD
<mattw_> The standard grub-install /dev/XXX is not working
<potat0> mattw_: boot into it, mount sda or whatever hard disk, chroot into it, su, grub install
<mattw_> Trying now potat0
<potat0> now my fucking laundry wont do itself, brb guys
<cowslammer> potat0, what's the pkg name that includes pastebin?
<potat0> cowslammer: its an online service
<SnowyOwl> Does anyone know where I can place a sudo command as a startup file (users not logged in) on Ubuntu Server?
<cowslammer> potat0, i know what it is but i forget how to install the utility
<potat0> jeez
<potat0> don't worry about that now
<SnowyOwl> I can't find much online -.-
<potat0> just copypaste it using rightclick>paste
<cowslammer> potat0, sorry, typo.  the output is " 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<mattw_> "grub install" command not found, "grub-install" command not found, "grub-installer" command not found :(
<potat0> in pastebie
<SnowyOwl> etc/init.d?
<mattw_> potat0: any other thoughts?
<mattw_> potat0: I am in, Chrooted, su
<IsmAvatar> potat0: none of that f8/f10/f12 stuff worked. The options it did give me, Alt+F2 asked me for the BIOS system or something weird, and Tab just did a little system test and booted to HDD. The BIOS is Asus P4XP-X
<potat0> mattw_: which boot disk is it?
<itaylor57> !pastbin | cowslammer
<mattw_> Ubuntu 10.10 i386 Alternate
<mattw_> (because of ATI video card)
<itaylor57> !pastebin | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juniour> snowyowl u get
<SnowyOwl> not yet
<mattw_> potat0: I'm selecting /dev/sdb1 as my root filesystem (which it would be if the system were working)
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to chroot sftp?
 * AnggaDj98 hasn't got any sleep since 4 pm till now 9 am
<mattw_> potat0: but... it doesn't look like "grub-install" is on the hard drive anywhere
<rww> SnowyOwl: /etc/rc.local
<potat0> IsmAvatar: apparently its the escape key on asus'
<mattw_> potat0: there's a million other things missing, but once I get the system to boot I can fix them with apt-get -f install
<potat0> matt__: which boot disk?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I'll try that. bbl
<juniour> Edit /etc/rc.local
<mattw_> potat0: i386 10.10 alternate
<mattw_> potat0: rescue mode
<cowslammer> potat0, http://pastebin.com/0aBy2SDM
<SnowyOwl> I'm in the rc.local file, where do I put my command?
<juniour> there only
<SnowyOwl> it's a sudo command so I don't know if I need to enter the password or what user to run it under
<quietone> YangYin, I've been reading that link and there is more than one version of the mencoder command there. I don't know which one to use
<SnowyOwl> does "sudo initctl start ttyS0" even require sudo?
<rww> SnowyOwl: it's run under root, so you don't need sudo. put it between the comments at the top and the exit statement at the bottom.
<SnowyOwl> thanks rww :)
<juniour> u have to use sudo chmod +x myscript
<SnowyOwl> i
<SnowyOwl> I'll try it
<mattw_> potat0: might it be on the install cd somewhere...?
<potat0> matt__: one sec
<potat0> cowslammer: let me see
<Ubuntuguy> How do I hide icons on my desktop, icons such as my web browser etc
<SnowyOwl> alright, it's rebooting
<SnowyOwl> see if it works
<SnowyOwl> it workS!!!!!!
<mattw_> if I ever get Ubuntu working on this laptop it's going to be a miracle
<SnowyOwl> Thanks so much!
<Ubuntuguy> How do I hide icons on my ubuntu desktop
<SnowyOwl> To everyone that helped me today, I greatly appreciate your help
<Ubuntuguy> Icons usch as my web browser etc
<juniour> snowyowl it works na
<Ubuntuguy> such*
<SnowyOwl> yup!
<potat0> cowslammer: we need to make it use the second device
<juniour> ubuntuguy
<potat0> which is yoru sound card
<juniour> press alt+f2
<Ubuntuguy> Yes
<SnowyOwl> I think there was a better way of doing this but I think I'll leave it at that.
<mattw_> I am so lost on this stupid grub thing.
<potat0> if you google it you'll find many useful forum posts with regards to the same matter
<Ubuntuguy> I don't want to hide all of them though
<Ubuntuguy> Just some
<royale1223> mattw: paste.ubuntu.com/547846/ and install grub
<juniour> and type gconf-editor
<Ubuntuguy> And then what
<juniour> an enter
<MrUnagi> why is it so hard to chroot sftp?
<juniour> go to  desktop
<Ubuntuguy> Then
<potat0> mattw_: run (as root)
<potat0> `grub`
<SnowyOwl> I think I'll look into it more.
<SnowyOwl> startup-tasks provides job definition files for system startup tasks.
<SnowyOwl> Could be a cleaner way of doing what I just did.
<potat0> then do `root (hd0,0)` or whatever you want
<potat0> then setup (hd0)
<Ubuntuguy> And then what juniour
<juniour> then volume visible
<juniour> Remove the checkbox from it
<IsmAvatar> potat0: not escape apparently. Didn't do anything.
<juniour> it will diappear
<Ubuntuguy> I think you skipped a step
<potat0> IsmAvatar: well, what you need here is to find something that'll give you a boot menu (list of bootable devices) without bumping it up in the BIOS
<Ubuntuguy> And I want to choose which icons I want to hide
<mattw_> potat0: grub command not found
<bandit5432> ubuntuguy what icons do you want to hide?
<Ubuntuguy> My google chrome icon
<juniour> k
<Ubuntuguy> my
<Ubuntuguy> photo editing icon
<Ubuntuguy> etc
<FloodBot2> Ubuntuguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<potat0> mattw_: boot directly into your disk
<mattw_> root@ubuntu~:/# grub
<bandit5432> cant you just delete them from the desktop?
<mattw_> potat0: well, I can't boot into it... no bootloader
<mattw_> potat0: but using the rescue disk
<potat0> er
<mattw_> potat0: I have chrooted into it
<potat0> mattw_:
<mattw_> potat0:  the closest thing I can do
<potat0> while booting
<cowslammer> potat0, any suggests?
<potat0> go into the live disk
<potat0> not your hard disk
<Ubuntuguy> No, I want them to be auto from my dock, so I can just click to open them
<mattw_> potat0: Ok -
<SnowyOwl> aha
<SnowyOwl> maybe I can define it as "start on startup"
<bandit5432> so drag them onto your dock
<potat0> cowslammer: edit /etc/modprobe.d/sound.cnof
<potat0> *conf
<bandit5432> and then delete them from desktop
<mattw_> potat0: I'm on the alternate CD... how do I do that
<bandit5432> Ubuntuguy: what dock you using?
<Ubuntuguy> docky
<potat0> mattw_: do you have any live disks?
<potat0> mattw_: then put it in and boot from it
<potat0> mattw_: drop to root
<potat0> chroot
<potat0> grub should be available now
<bandit5432> hmm i dont have docky wait a min
<cowslammer> potat0, the file did not exist
<potat0> now seriously
<potat0> my laundry wont do itself
<mattw_> potat0: huh?
<SnowyOwl> Does anyone think doing start on startup wil work instead of writing "sudo initctl start ttyS0" in the startup commands?
<potat0> cowslammer: create it
<potat0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mattw_> potat0: Ok, so I'm at the screen that says... 'install ubuntu"
<potat0> brb
<mattw_> potat0: lol
<FloodBot2> potat0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SnowyOwl> start on startup in the listing
<potat0> fuck off bots
<SnowyOwl> start on startup as being located iin the job, ttyS0
<Ubuntuguy> I found a way, I'll just install ubutnu tweek
<bandit5432> keep it clean potat0
<SnowyOwl> I'll try it :P
<akbari> hey guys
<SnowyOwl> see what happens, I guess
<shahan> how to check the default eth I am using?
<bandit5432> ubuntuguy i dont see why doing what i said will not work
<mattw_> potat0: did I mention I'm installing from a USB stick because no CDROM drive?
<SnowyOwl> alright I saved the file
<akbari> my ubuntu partition suddenly disappeared!
<akbari> weired
<akbari> now there is only ntfs
<akbari> :(
<tex_D> good evening, ther's a way to see thumbnails while uploading a photo? like for imageshack for example? my mom gonna mad at me cos she can't see thumbnails
<akbari> without touching partitions setting
<akbari> im on live cd now, any ubuntut master advice?
<SnowyOwl> alright, testing it
<jkalex05> I am trying to change directory to a certain folder in my home/username folder
<bandit5432> ubuntuguy you there?
<jkalex05> however when I cd /foldername it says it doesn't exist even though im postive its there
<jkalex05> can someone help me
<Ubuntuguy> Yes
<SnowyOwl> aww
<SnowyOwl> it doesnt
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I don't really understand this. It's not like I can just install software to my bios, and usually ubuntu's livecd handles booting itself just fine...
<Ubuntuguy> I said I'll just install ubuntu tweak
<bandit5432> i just installed docky so i can work on your issue
<Ubuntuguy> k
<mattw_> potat0:  and anyone else... I've gone through every single guide to install this system and nothing is working.  I'm on my third day, five install CD's in and now onto third USB key install, and I simply can't get this to work.  If you have any suggestions or resources, could you PM me them, because I'm going out for awhile.  Talk soon.\
<bandit5432> what are you trying to do again?
<jkalex05> So is there anyone that can help me?
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to chroot jail sftp?
<jkalex05> when you open terminal you are automatically in your home/username directory correct?
<gigaclon> yes
<juniour> ya
<Galindar> mattw_: are you trying to install ubuntu onto new hardware?
<bandit5432> ubuntuguy you are trying to add apps to your docky?
<gigaclon> did you ls on the directory
<jkalex05> how come when I use command cd /foldername it says that the foldername or file dosent exist
<mattw_> Galindar: O
<Forgott3nSoul> Evening all, having a bit of a problem with make when trying to run the command. Attempting to install dsniff but just can't seem to get it running.
<jkalex05> and im positive its there
<mattw_> Galindar: I'm trying to put Ubuntu onto a Dell Inspiron 1501
<MrUnagi> am i trying to do something that isn't possible?
<Ubuntuguy> No, bandit
<Ubuntuguy> I already know how to do that
<mattw_> and it's been the most trying thing I have possibly ever done involving a PC
<Ubuntuguy> When you add icons, some icons to docky
<SnowyOwl> hope it still works after I reversed the changes
<Ubuntuguy> and delete the one on the desktop or w/e
<jkalex05> ok obviously you don't need to put a / infront of folder
<jkalex05> i got it
<Ubuntuguy> you can't launch the icon
<jkalex05> thats kinda stupid
<gigaclon> jkalex05: have you seen the folder with either ls or the file browser?
<Ubuntuguy> So I'm just going ot use ubuntu tweak to correct that
<Galindar> mattw_: i recently tried installing Ubuntu on a new system. the blue ray drive and the SSD were not recognized. and i was unable to install unbuntu because of this.
<bandit5432> have you tried just draggin them from the menu list?
<mattw_> Galindar: This Laptop is over 4 years old
<SnowyOwl> awesome
<SnowyOwl> all works now
<bandit5432> that way you dont need to delete the oringal
<mattw_> Galindar: All of the hardware is supported except it's an ATI card which makes me have to use the Alternate CD
<Forgott3nSoul> Hey Ubuntuguy, do you think you could help me with a minor problem
<Ubuntuguy> I could try
<Ubuntuguy> What's your problem?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: in the past, I've always just had to bump the CD up in priority before the HDD. When it didn't see a bootable CD in, it just skipped to HDD. I don't understand how I would get something to have it find the CD...
<MrUnagi> does anyone know how to restrict sftp users to a directory?
<Forgott3nSoul> having problems compiling and making a program. in attempt to secure my network and downloaded dsniff for probing purposes i've already run ./configure everything went ok but when i run make it goes all hay wire
<bandit5432> why dont you just install dnsiff from the repos?
<Forgott3nSoul> bandit apt-get install ?
<bandit5432> yes
<bandit5432> lol hold on i will find the correct package for you
<gigaclon> Is there  a way to do a mass replace on File Associations, ie replace all of gedit with GVIM?
<Ramin> hi guys
<Ramin> I"m not sure if you get this question a lot
<Forgott3nSoul> yes please
<bandit5432> its dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> yes
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install dsniff
<Ramin> but I need some help setting up my microphone with a Realtek ALC260
<Forgott3nSoul> i believe the most recent would be 2.8
<Forgott3nSoul> 2.3 excuse me
<Ramin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/snd_hda.4freebsd.html
<Ramin> that page outlines some driver
<IsmAvatar> anyone else can help me? Trying to boot liveCD, but it just gives me an initramfs terminal with message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<tex_D> thumbnails while uploading?
<Ramin> but I don't get what I am supposed to do
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar still the same problem?
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: ye
<IsmAvatar> s
<Forgott3nSoul> # apt-get install dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Forgott3nSoul> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Forgott3nSoul> ??
<AnggaDj98> forgott3nsoul make sure no other installation in progress
<coz_> Forgott3nSoul,  close synaptic
<bandit5432> you have synaptic running ?
<Forgott3nSoul> ah
<Forgott3nSoul> thanks
<mikebot> Does anyone know of a website or forum that offers for download mobi files? (Legal ones, of course)
<bandit5432> you can install it from synaptic as well
<AnggaDj98> ismavatar if you want ubuntu so bad just release 1 cd lol
<gigaclon> mikebot: projectgutenburg
<mikebot> gigaclon: Thank you.
<bandit5432> i need to stop in here from time to time just to get my brain to work
<AnggaDj98> mikebot?
<mikebot> ?
<AnggaDj98> what kind of bot is that?
<AnggaDj98> lol
<mikebot> mathbot
<AnggaDj98> lol
 * AnggaDj98 is sleeping don't disturb
<Northwoods> I installed ubuntu through WUBI , i.e windows installer , i just re-installed windows , and now it does not give me option to boot in ubuntu , though i still can see the ubuntu installation folder in another drive ( where i installed it earlier )
<Forgott3nSoul> bandit i've got one more small question
<bandit5432> ok
<Forgott3nSoul> downloaded metasploit framework comes in a .run executeable. wine will support the executable for the install correct?
<Northwoods> can i fix it someway , i can see winboot folder and 3 files in it
<AnggaDj98> northwoods what do you mean? do you install windows from ubuntu?
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: download the deb files for metasploit and install those or the linux .run files
<gigaclon> Northwoods: your MBR got overwritten
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: do what?
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<AnggaDj98> ismavatar make a new cd
<Forgott3nSoul> thanks
<Northwoods> AnggaDj98: no , i installed ubuntu from windows , and yes MBR is overwritten
<AnggaDj98> MBR?
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: I did. I got the exact same problem with it
<Northwoods> gigaclon: yes MBR is overwritten
<Forgott3nSoul> thank you bandit.
<Ramin> i'm going to try the official realtek driver from their site
<bandit5432> no problem
<gigaclon> Northwoods: search the wiki for restoring ubuntu after installing windows
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar: do you want to use windows and ubuntu?
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: I also checked the hash of the iso, and it's correct
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar: do you want to use windows and ubuntu?
<AnggaDj98> ttogether i meant dual boot?
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: I don't care. I'd be fine with just ubuntu
<gigaclon> AnggaDj98: MBR - Master boot record
<AnggaDj98> ok then backup your files and reinstall windows
<AnggaDj98> gigaclon oh thanks
<shingen> alternatively, you can google for recovering ubuntu after installing windows... 1st hit will give you a page that tells you everything you need to know
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98/HelpMe: I was planning on wiping the HDD and installing Ubuntu alone. I don't have any data, and don't care for windows.
<HelpMe> ok
<HelpMe> ismavatar: so you come on to the boot cd
<HelpMe> tin
<IdleOne> !language | potat0
<ubottu> potat0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<HelpMe> then you go to gparted
<IsmAvatar> tin?
<IdleOne> potat0: not going to ask you again, please stop swearing
<HelpMe> in*
<HelpMe> i get a habit to press t first because its the shortcut to chat in assaultcube
<HelpMe> XD
<IsmAvatar> HelpMe: boot CD won't boot. It stops at a initramfs terminal
<HelpMe> hmm
<Northwoods> gigaclon THANKYOU
<Northwoods> thankyou *
<HelpMe> IsmAvatar: what did you get again in the initramfs terminal?
<gigaclon> Northwoods: Windows always thinks "Why would ever want to install any other OS"
<bandit5432> ismavatar what iso did you download?
<Northwoods> :)
<histo> Is pulse needed for sound to work?
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98/HelpMe: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: 10.10 desktop 32 bit
<Northwoods> yes , if i would be given ubuntu desktop version to start with , i would have been into lot less troubles now
<Northwoods> but kids start off with windows
<AnggaDj98> ok wait processing request.....
<bandit5432> then follow what helpme asked
<gigaclon> Northwoods: but half the fun of Ubuntu is exploring and messing up
<MrUnagi> does anyone know how to chroot sftp users?
<pooltable> help with Su password what is it ?
<opla2> i usually run ubuntu  desktop mode.. but now i got this no-x11-at-all install of 10.04 that should get all, what synaptic calls "rekommended updates". How is this accompilished in bash only? Aptitude?
 * IsmAvatar turns monitor sideways to see if AnggaDj98's processing progress bar speeds up
<gigaclon> pooltable: whatever your password is
<Northwoods> gigaclon: yes
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar: go to this and do it. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs#Basics
<Northwoods> lot of features
<IdleOne> pooltable: use sudo -i for extended root privs
<AnggaDj98> lol
<bandit5432> opla2
<gigaclon> There is only one reason I installed windows on this machine: NetFlix
<AnggaDj98> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bandit5432> opla2: sudo apt-get update
<rww> opla2: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tex_D> does anyone see thumbnails while uploading photos? or are in list like for me?
<pooltable> su: Authentication failurekeep saying that
<AnggaDj98> opla2: then sudo apt-get clean
<opla2> bandit5432, rww thanx guys
<bandit5432> what rww said ^^ :P
<NinoScript> Hello! :D Have any of you successfully used the Apple Filing Protocol (AFP) to connect to a Mac OS X machine?
<bl4ckw1r3> hi guys, i have a problem, my headphones doesn't mute the speakers, any advice??
<pooltable> how to make a new one su password thanks
<bandit5432> bl4ckw1r3: turn the speakers off?
<AnggaDj98> lol
<gigaclon> pooltable: just type in your login password
<opla2> AnggaDj98, why is clean needed?
<AnggaDj98> ?
<pooltable> i did that no luck
<AnggaDj98> i was joking lol
<IdleOne> opla2: it isn't
<AnggaDj98> clean is only for cleaning downloaded files
<AJ_Z0> pooltable: Use sudo, not su
<AnggaDj98> to clean up
<IdleOne> AnggaDj98: less jokes and more support would be a good idea
<bl4ckw1r3> bandit5432: when i turn the speakers off, the headphones turn off as well
<AnggaDj98> ok
<AJ_Z0> If you really need a shell, then use "sudo -s"
<chills518> when copying from my ubuntu machine to my windows 7 machine the speed is usually 1.9 MB.  Every once in a while it will jump to 10MB.  How can I get it to be more consistent at the 10MB. my laptop is plugged in with ethernet and wireless.  Any ideas how to resolve this.  Using Ubuntu 10.10 with permanent shares setup with Windows machine...
<coz_> NinoScript,   try  #ubuntu-powerpc
<coz_> NinoScript,  Ithink they still exist
<bandit5432> bl4ckw1r3 i dont know what speakers are they?
<ylmfos> nin cnskm
<noxon> hola
<ylmfos> ganma qule
<NinoScript> coz_: I'm not using any machine with a powerpc processor…
<coz_> NinoScript,  oh ok sorry
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: what is this, I don't even... I just want to boot into livecd, not create my own initramfs or whatever this is. Also, the initramfs does say it has BusyBox
<pooltable> thanks
<AnggaDj98> bl4ckw1r3: turn off speakers physically or computerly?
<luckybunny> hey everyone. Any ideas on how to get a philips mp3 player to be detected by its Windows software (running in wine). Ubuntu is happy to interact with the mp3 player, but the software that came with it has no idea it's plugged into USB
<AnggaDj98> ok wait
<bl4ckw1r3> sorry, i'm usin a Asus laptop k50 series
<bl4ckw1r3> gnome
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar: initramfs is going to do what the kernel can't do like showing up boot screen and mounting specified root partition
<opla2> the bash util "shutdown" had options HALT or POWER OFF
<pooltable> wine help or play on linu getting sims 3 to play
<opla2> is HALT = standby?
<AnggaDj98> opla2: yes
<AnggaDj98> opla2: oh i mean no
<AnggaDj98> opla2: it means shutit down
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar: initramfs is going to do what the kernel can't do like showing up boot screen and mounting specified root partition
<opla2> AnggaDj98, what is the difference between HALT and POWER OFF then?
<[thor]> halt is a graceful shutdown
<AnggaDj98> IsmAvatar: so i guess creating a live file system is the job of initramfs rite?
<Forgott3nSoul> # ./dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> bash: ./dsniff: Permission denied
<Forgott3nSoul> signed in as root
<rww> Forgott3nSoul: chmod +x ./dsniff
<bandit5432> bl4ckw1r3: you are not alone with this problem
<bandit5432> bl4ckw1r3: still looking
<Forgott3nSoul> # chmod +x ./dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> root@leslie-Satellite-L455D:/etc/bash_completion.d# ./dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> ./dsniff: line 3: have: command not found
<Forgott3nSoul> ./dsniff: line 31: have: command not found
<Forgott3nSoul> ./dsniff: line 57: have: command not found
<FloodBot2> Forgott3nSoul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Forgott3nSoul> ./dsniff: line 83: have: command not found
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: I don't know what the job of the initramfs is. I'm a java programmer trying to get ubuntu running, this stuff confuses me >_<
<AnggaDj98> lol
<AnggaDj98> just make the initramfs
<AnggaDj98> and see what it does
<opla2> How does one bring a system into standby from bash?
<rww> opla2: standby being a state where the computer is still turned on but in a low-power mode?
<AnggaDj98> i dont understand either im a vb, c++, c, java, flash actionscript, pascal, vb.net programer
<AnggaDj98> lol
<opla2> rww.. yeah..
<Forgott3nSoul> damn it
<rww> opla2: pm-suspend. see "man pm-suspend" for details.
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: dont run ./dsniff
<IsmAvatar> AnggaDj98: ok, I'll try. And Java is just what I'm known best for. I know a dozen others too.
<bandit5432> run just dsniff
<AnggaDj98> lol
<AnggaDj98> those are what i'm known best for too
<Forgott3nSoul> $ dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: or if you must /usr/sbin/dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> :/usr/sbin$ ./dsniff
<Forgott3nSoul> dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found
<gantrixx> Is anyone familiar with this MSN on empathy bug?
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: you need a howto on dsniff
<IsmAvatar> ok god this page is so long v_V
<Forgott3nSoul> screw it i'll just use metasploit and sara
<Forgott3nSoul> should be sufficient for testing a network correct?
<AnggaDj98> gantrixx: what bug?
<bandit5432> yes but dsniff is a fun program
<bandit5432> its also easy to use
<lahwran> what's the command do to a reverse dns?
<Forgott3nSoul> bandit : yes so i've read and i've read and done everything as it's said. i don't understand why the complications
<bandit5432> you need a packet capture to run dsniff or run it on a live connect
<bandit5432> you can do a packet capture then run dsniff or run it on eth0
<Forgott3nSoul> couldn't install it or run it from a web download couldn't get it to work on apt-get nor synaptic
<tex_D> ther's a way to see thumbnails for each photo, while uploading something? for example, here i can see only one thumbnail at right--> http://i56.tinypic.com/ohpgts.jpg
<bandit5432> its working now your just not passing it the correct commands
<bandit5432> let me find you a good walk through for it
<Forgott3nSoul> well isn't there a package for packet capture
<Forgott3nSoul> what if i started running kismet or wireshark and then attempted to start dsniff
<pseudosudo> Hi, does anybody have knowledge about ddr2 memory and voltage settings ?
<Forgott3nSoul> would it work then?
<bandit5432> yes it might you need to read the man page http://linux.die.net/man/8/dsniff
<YankeesFan> should i upgrade my ram if ubuntu is using 510MB of swap?
<Ziyang> due my stupid mistake, i accidentally removed fglrx, now my screen is blank. is there anyway to reinstall the display without reinstall?
<coz_> YankeesFan,  how much ram do you have onboard
<YankeesFan> 1GB
<histo> Trying to get sound working on a command line install. installed alsa-utils and typing alsamixer shows: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory .  however, sudo alsamixer brings it up?
<YankeesFan> i am playing a java game runescape
<coz_> YankeesFan,  mm  that should be fine atually.... install htop then run that to see what is eating up things
<histo> More specifically sound over hdmi is what the ultimate goal is
<noxon> hello all ;)
<bandit5432> http://www.ouah.org/dsniffintr.htm
<pseudosudo> coz_ do you know a lot about ram and dram voltages?
<bandit5432> bl4ckw1r3:  you there still?
<Forgott3nSoul> bandit i have all libnids packages
<coz_> pseudosudo,   a little ... not s ure what I know can help
<Forgott3nSoul> so it should've worked from execution i would've thought
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: try these pages
<bandit5432> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/old-tutorials-guides/2914-howto-use-dsniff-driftnet-urlsnarf-msgsnarf-802-11-capture-files-3.html
<Forgott3nSoul> looking at them now
<YankeesFan> runescape is only eating 20% of ram but what is causing swap to jump to 600+MB?
<bandit5432> and this one http://sites.google.com/site/clickdeathsquad/Home/cds-sniffingcompromisedlans
<coz_> YankeesFan,  good question... restart x  and see if it stops
<pseudosudo> coz_ well i just added 2 gigs of ram to my computer. All the sticks are DDR2 and they're all compatible. The problem is my computer won't start up unless I raised my dram voltage to 2.1+
<pseudosudo> coz_ I was just wondering... Is that safe?
<bandit5432> and last but not least use google and search for backtrack use dsniff
<gigaclon> How to change GRUB order?
<coz_> pseudosudo,  do you have the specs on the motherboard concerning memory?
<coz_> pseudosudo,  it should be fine but I woulde reference the motherboard specs for that fist
<coz_> first
<yazdmich> winebottler on osx help please
<yazdmich> nobody in ##osx will help
<pseudosudo> coz_ I have an asus p5n-d and all it tells me about the memory is the types of ddr2 PCxxxx it supports
<Forgott3nSoul> bandit i understand now. its not about running the commandline dsniff its about running the commands of dsniff
<coz_> pseudosudo,  hold on let me check
<Ziyang> gigaclon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring GRUB 2 (if you're using 10.10)
<Forgott3nSoul> dsniff is already working like you said i just have to execute the command
<bandit5432> Forgott3nSoul: correct and the sites i linked you to will help you run them
<coz_> pseudosudo,   I think that voltage is going to be just fine for that
<coz_> pseudosudo,   google with this search string         asus p5n-d memory voltage at 2.1+
<bandit5432> yazdmich: you need to find the chat room where the winebottler people are
<Forgott3nSoul> thank you very much you've been very helpful
<bandit5432> your welcome
<pseudosudo> coz_ thanks a lot
<coz_> pseudosudo,  no problem  ...there should be a number of hits with that search string
<ylmfos> hh
<ylmfos> 你好
<IsmAvatar> Yeah, I'm not doing this, it's too much
<noxon> sorry i'm Argentina and is my first whit ubuntu :S
<rww> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<noxon> my english is bad :(
<ylmfos> 这什么东西
<rww> ylmfos: There is also #ubuntu-es, if you prefer Spanish :)
<rww> ylmfos: sorry, mistab
<rww> noxon: ^^^
<IsmAvatar> Anyone else can help me install ubuntu, when the liveCD gets stuck at an initramfs terminal which reports "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<bandit5432> ismavatar hold on
<ylmfos> 有会说中文的吗？
<bandit5432> ismavatr: what computer are you using?
<fun> hello , ylmfos
<ylmfos> 呵呵
<rww> ylmfos: yes, #ubuntu-cn speaks in Chinese.
<fun> I can
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: computer or bios? Because the computer is a haphazard of upgraded parts and such
<bandit5432> ok what processor and how much ram
<z3r0n0id> hello
<robmillernow> When I download a file in Firefox on Ubuntu, where does that file GO?
<bandit5432> it goes to ~/Downloads
<rww> robmillernow: I believe the default is the 'Downloads' directory in your home directory.
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: intel celeron 2.4 GHz, 512 MB of RAM
<noxon> any?
<robmillernow> that folder's empty.
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: the bios is Asus P4XP-X
<Linden940> I have compiz installed on 10.10 but when i make a change to compiz it wont take affect it will stay with default settings?
<bandit5432> have you ever booted a livecd before?
<robmillernow> how do i find it and (ideally) drag it to the desktop where i can point an app to it...
<ylmfos> 这是我第一次进入  这里是个什么概念
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: hundreds of times before, but not recently on this particular machine
<Linden940> anyone have a clue?
<robmillernow> I've downloaded a printer driver, i see it in the download window, it opened up into Archive, seemingly expanded and now i can't point "Printing" to it so that i can get this printer going?
<fun> ylmfos,这里是ubuntu英文支援IRC
<bandit5432> robmillernow: firefox>edit>prefrences>genreal tab whats it say under download
<robmillernow> i'm using this unity interface...
<bandit5432> ismavatr: you have any other livecds you can try and boot from handy?
<ylmfos> 教英语的
<ylmfos> ？
<robmillernow> but when i go to Downloads, it's empty.
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: this is the secnod liveCD I created from this ISO, which I checked the md5 hash of
<Linden940> I have compiz installed on 10.10 but when i make a change to compiz it wont take affect it will stay with default settings?
<bandit5432> robmillernow: click on tools menu in firefox and choose downloads whats it show
<bandit5432> ismavatr: so i ask again you have any other livecds to try?
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: I don't have any other boot CDs lying around. I have one in my other home, 3 hours from here, but I'm snowed in right now
<NinoScript> In the installer: If I select "change" on a Windows partition and change it's size, is it the same as doing it with the slide bar?
<bandit5432> ismavatr: you have and cds to burn and high speed internet?
<breadcrumb> firefox normally downloads to ~/Downloads doesnt it?
<robmillernow> bandit - brings up the Download window.
<bandit5432> does it show any files in it?
<bandit5432> breadcrumb thats what i thought as well
<rww> robmillernow: if you selected Open instead of Save, it goes to a temporary directory, is opened in (in this case) Archive Manager, and is then deleted when you close Firefox.
<robmillernow> AH.
<robmillernow> thanks.
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: I had 3 blank CDs, and high speed internet. No HD space left after downloading the ISO, lol
<simon_> when i use wowtlk with opengl it crashes at run(error #132),i'm using ubuntu lucid 32bits and intel g31(if i run it qith direct x it will be very slow,around 2fps)
<bandit5432> ismavatr: lols
<bandit5432> ismavatr: its not a 64bit that you dl is it?
<ArCHoNKoG> lsmAvatar, download it to a dropbox folder
<hd1> how do i reconfigure wifi in ubuntu again without the GUI? iwconfig wlan0 channel <#> essid <ssid>; sudo dhclient -v wlan0" isn't working
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: no, 32 bit everything here
<IsmAvatar> I made sure to use the 32 bit md5 checksum, too
<bandit5432> have you tried changing the options when you boot form the cd?
<IsmAvatar> what options/
<opla2> how do i see the last commands  "exit status" in bash?
<bandit5432> hold on let me fire up a vm
<simon_> nobody know :(?
<Random832> opla2: echo $?
<opla2> Random832, thanx
<tex_D> this is what i talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/89381 any solutions?
<bandit5432> i hope the 10.4 cd has the same options
<Linden940> can anyone help me with a compiz error?
<needlez> Linden940: whats the error?? pm me
<Sonja> what do i type to fix this?   W: GPG error: http://probability.ca maverick/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D67FC6EAE2A11821
<rww> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Sonja> thanks
<bandit5432> ismavatr: ok when you get to the boot screen hit the up or down key so that you get a list
<NinoScript> I'm installing Ubuntu, I want to erase one of two windows partitions, so I need to use the advanced mode, changing the size of the one left, won't erase it, right?
<bandit5432> ismavatr: do you have 2 computers to work with?
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: what boot screen? The one where it says "ubuntu" with the dots and purple background?
<bandit5432> before that one
<IsmAvatar> the bios screen?
<bandit5432> when it starts to boot from the cd you might need to hit escape key
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: I don't think I get that screen
<Sonja> rww is smrt.
<bandit5432> well you should be able to when you start
<simon_> when i use wowtlk with opengl it crashes at run(error #132),i'm using ubuntu lucid 32bits and intel g31(if i run it qith direct x it will be very slow,around 2fps) and i run it without compiz
<bandit5432> ismavatr: try hitting escape right when the ubuntu screen first comes up
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: my bios seems to insist on booting straight up to whatever device it picks up first
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: ok, I'll try that
<bandit5432> ismavatr: thats fine as long as we are booting off the cd
<IsmAvatar> if this works, what do I do next/
<bandit5432> just tell me when you get the options list
<Sonja> when does natty beta come out?
<bandit5432> sonja not for a while
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: this is the computer I'm reformatting, so I'll need to reboot, try it, reboot into windows, and report back
<Sonja> i'll stick to maverick then :)
<bandit5432> ismavatr: i was afraid you would say that
<d9500> Sonja: around end of march unless they change it.
<bandit5432> ismavatr: let me get some things to try and tell you
<NinoScript> I'm installing Ubuntu, I want to erase one of the two partitions there are, so I need to use the advanced mode. Changing the size of the Windows partition left, won't erase it, right?
<IsmAvatar> it's ismavatar, and you might be able to tab-complete my nick, depending on your IRC client
<bandit5432> ismavatr: are you installing or you just want the livecd
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar, thanks that does work better
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar,  are you installing or you just want the livecd
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: I'm installing, but livecd would be fantastic, as that lets me browse and do stuff while it's installing
<simon_> > when i use wowtlk with opengl it crashes at run(error #132),i'm using ubuntu lucid 32bits and intel g31(if i run it with direct x it will be very slow,around 2fps) and i run it without compiz
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar,  how are you going to use windows after you install?
<simon_> it looks like nobody plays wow z.z
<d9500> simon_: i'm not sure if that qualifies as a ubuntu question as much as a wine one, though i'm sure if someone did know they'd help. i take it you already tried asking in #wine?
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: the idea is that I install do I don't have to use faildows anymore >_>
<IsmAvatar> so*
<potat0> that took a long while
<potat0> back
<potat0> IsmAvatar: could you boot?
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar,  you can use wubi and install off the cd from winthin windows
<potat0> hmm apparently not
<IsmAvatar> potat0: haven't done the initramfs gentoo stuff you linked, was too complicated for me
<potat0> IsmAvatar: okay well I'll find some way to boot it for you
<potat0> Asus motherboard right?
<bandit5432> potat0, i tried to get him to pass some options to the bootloader any ideas
<IsmAvatar> potat0: Asus p4xp-x
<luxurymode> how can i get my panel at bottom of screen back?
<bandit5432> potat0, i have a vm up of the boot screen if that helps
<simon_> d9500, here is #wine D:?
<potat0> bandit5432: the problem is that his hdd's aren't being initialised
<potat0> IsmAvatar: let me just try to get the documentation for it, one sec
<bandit5432> potat0,  ewww
<bandit5432> potat0, has he tried installing instead of running the livecd?
<d9500> simon_: it's actually #winehq
<robmillernow> aj
<potat0> bandit5432: to install, he needs the hdd's to be recognised
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432, potat0: doesn't matter, it just gives me the ubuntu loading screen without asking if I want to install or run
<robmillernow> ah.  okay so saved the printer driver to the desktop...
<robmillernow> it has an extension of deb.sh
<NinoScript> Just a little question about the manual partitioner in the installer, anybody available to help me? :P
<zanus> Any reason why , when I try to add Window Selector to panel, I get this error? The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet".
<robmillernow> and Printing isn't interested in using the driver.
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar, you can tell it options to use a driver update disk though
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: I'll take your word for it and pretend I know what that means
<potat0> IsmAvatar: in your BIOS, you said you bumped up the CDROM drive, what other options were there?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: floppy disk and net boot were priority options
<zanus> It's a very vague error and I have no idea what to do about it
<IsmAvatar> potat0: there were some other Options below it, but it didn't look relevant, and I don't remember what they were
<potat0> IsmAvatar: set it to 1. CDR 2. HDD and then USB anythign, disable the rest
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I don't recall seeing USB
<robmillernow> Printer driver help anyone?  I'm trying to get a Dell V313w to work through a USB wired connection
<potat0> IsmAvatar: does't matter as long as you can set CDR and HDD
<simon_> d9500, thank you
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I had it set to 1. Floppy, 2 CDR, 3. HDD, 4. Net, which allowed the CD to boot until the initramfs
<d9500> simon_: no prob
<robmillernow> downloaded the Ubuntu driver that Dell had on a page, and it was an archive - tar.gz
<luxurymode> how do i get my bottom launcher/panel back?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: and of course there's nothing in the floppy drive
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar,  check and make sure that you did not turn off the hard drive controller or change them from auto to disabled
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar,  nvm that was stupid you are booting windows from this box
<robmillernow> and I extracted it to my desktop and pointed "Printing" to it, and nothing.
<robmillernow> can anyone help?
<ch3rn0byl> yap
<potat0> IsmAvatar: how big is yoru hard disk?
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: I was about to say, sounds like if I had disabled that I wouldn't have been able to boot windows from the hdd
<IsmAvatar> potat0: like, 20 GB
<IsmAvatar> potat0: with about 50 MB left
<IsmAvatar> er
<potat0> do you know if its SATA?
<IsmAvatar> I don't know
<IsmAvatar> probably PATA
<andrewfree> My computer isn't recognizing my keyboard on boot with any live cd and my install on my HD is broken, any idea what I can try
<potat0> IsmAvatar: can you give me the messages that were printed on boot?
<mrapple> a while back i ran /usr/sbin/sshd -p 443 to get ssh at school. now, only one sshd process shows in ps aux and i can connect on port 22 and 443
<potat0> vaguely will do, if you can't rememeber
<mrapple> i need to stop the 443 one so i can set up apache ssl
<mrapple> any help?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: well, it gave the typical BIOS stuff, and then the ubuntu purple load screen, and then the initramfs terminal. I wrote down all the text on the initramfs terminal
<potat0> mrapple: kill the existing process
<potat0> /etc/init.d/sshd restart or something similar
<mrapple> potat0: yeah if i loose my ssh on port 22 im screwed
<billybigrigger> in chromium browser, where do i set .nzb files to open with pan newsreader?
<mrapple> this is aa dedicated server in a data center, and if i loose ssh, im done lol
<TheEmpath> howdy folks... im running oprofiler on lucid and im not sure how to find the vmlinux file to profile the kernal
<potat0> IsmAvatar: can you gimme the text on the terminal?
<billybigrigger> i download an nzb in chromium, and click on the file at the bottom, and it opens an empty firefox browser page...
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar,  i cant find that motherboard on the asus site
<mrapple> potat0: er /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: BusyBox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash) \n Enter `help' for a list of built-in commands. \n \n (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem \n _
<potat0> potat0: ps aux | grep ssh | grep -v grep gives you only one ssh right?
<mrapple> just ssh?
<IsmAvatar> where _ was the cursor thingy where I can type
<ch3rn0byl> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook portedge but still failed, somebody knows, why? this: http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/22148900/2026781530/name/error1.jpg
<mrapple> potat0: yeah i did /etc/init.d/ssh restart and i can still connect on both ports
<IsmAvatar> I press enter, and it says (initramfs) _
<zanus> anyone?
<potat0> IsmAvatar: you can run normal commands there
<IsmAvatar> potat0: yes, I can
<IsmAvatar> potat0: although a lot of stuff isn't installed, lol
<potat0> mrapple: that may be because you can use 22 for both
<potat0> IsmAvatar: I want you to try mounting /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1
<potat0> from there
<mrapple> potat0: what?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: ok, once I mount my hdd, then what would I do?
<potat0> IsmAvatar: we just need `mount`
<mrapple> potat0: ssh -p 22 and ssh -p 443 achieve the same thing still
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I know that, I'm familiar with the mount command. I was just wondering what the next step would be if that worked.
<potat0> IsmAvatar: well, next would be to make sure that your cdrom is mounted
<potat0> its usually a device like /dev/scdx
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I guess we're just looking for errors when trying to mount?
<potat0> mrapple: well, you hae only one sshd, but now you want to _not_ connect on 443?
<mrapple> yes
<mrapple> correct
<potat0> IsmAvatar: we are making sure that the two filesystems needed (cd boot disk/hdd) are mounted and available
<bandit5432> potat0, to boot a livecd it does not need a harddrive does it?
<potat0> bandit5432: to install, yes
<IsmAvatar> potat0: but I haven't even been asked to install yet. It seems to just try to boot the liveCD
<bandit5432> potat0, he cant get to the livecd to ret anything out yet
<potat0> exactly
<potat0> IsmAvatar: once you mound scdx to /cdrom
<potat0> do an `exit`
<IsmAvatar> potat0: so it shouldn't be complaining about hdd yet
<potat0> and hopefully you'll be given the normal menu
<albech> s there a way to detect if the screensaver is active besides looking for the gnome-screensaver process? Does it set a variable or something when its active?
<bandit5432> albech,  just wait for it to come on
<albech> i want a certain cronjob to run only when the screen saver isnt active
<potat0> bandit5432: I don't think that even the cdrom device is being mounted properly
<simon_> since nobody ins #winehq is live...
<bandit5432> potat0, all is good this seems to be a common error though
<simon_> when i use wowtlk with opengl it crashes at run(error #132),i'm using ubuntu lucid 32bits and intel g31(if i run it with direct x it will be very slow,around 2fps) and i run it without compiz.someone know something about this :(?
<bandit5432> IsmAvatar, what all is connected to the computer zip drive floppy drive cd??
<potat0> bandit5432: weird hardware causes this normally, there has to be a bug report filed under a different motherboard
<bandit5432> potat0, seeing on other forums that having other devices pluggedin causes this as well
<bandit5432> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18209871
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: nothing much, CD/DVD drive with ubuntu liveCD. HDD hooked up to an HDD switcher. Floppy drive (empty). USB drives are not in use except by keyboard/mouse
<mrapple> potat0: ok i figured it out. i had port 22 and port 443 in my sshd config
<franz> am i connected?
<potat0> IsmAvatar: i still want you to try mounting your CDROM to /cdrom in the initramfs terminal
<mrapple> anyways, the world keeps spinning
<IsmAvatar> potat0: ok, I'll do that
<franz> guys, am i already connected?
<IsmAvatar> bbl
<NinoScript> primary or logic partition? what's the difference? what do I choose? It's a double boot, 100GB Windows, 55GB Ubuntu, 4 GB SWAP
<potat0> now let me do soemthign about xdm till hes back
<bandit5432> potat0, lols
<bandit5432>  what you doing with xdm?
<prakriti> I have a usb bluetooth adapter that is really fickle about the device address that it gets.  It says: Device not accepting address,  if i recconnect it a few times it will accept one.  is there any way to force a specific address for a specific device?
<frittenking> What bootable antivirus program do you prefer to scan a hard disk with ubuntu only and encrypted home folder?
<bandit5432> frittenking, you are installing from ubuntu or scanning a ubuntu install?
<potat0> i don't think that a bootable antivirus can scan an efs
<bandit5432> frittenking, you are scanning'  from ubuntu or scanning a ubuntu install?
<potat0> on the other hand, theres no need to scan a linux partition for viruses (generally)
<bandit5432> why would you can linux partion?
<bandit5432> :)
<nyRednek> i have no cd burner and usb boot chips aren't working for me atm...any idea on a way to install ubuntu?
<potat0> usb
<frittenking> bandit5432, i tried scanning from ubuntu installation but i have 500 viruses and then clamav crashes. now i need a scan from boot. scanning the whole disk from usb
<bandit5432> you are scanning a windows computer from ubuntu or what?
<nyRednek> potat0, right after i say that i'm unable to use usb...
<potat0> windows computer with virus = copy important stuff over then refer to http://dban.org
<potat0> nyRednek: wasn't paying attention sorry
<potat0> netinstall then
<r000t_laptop> How can I make apt-get print a list of every package that I asked it to install? I'm making a .sh script that, when finished, I can run and it will pretty much restore all of my settings and packages
<frittenking> bandit5432, i am scanning an ubuntu system
<r000t_laptop> Also, where does Ubuntu keep all of the keybindings and settings and things?
<nyRednek> potat0, only network connection is a 3g modem, haven't seen a netinstall image able to link with it
<bandit5432> frittenking, you should not have any viruses on a ubuntu system
<potat0> frittenking: viruses on an ubuntu system
<potat0> wait wat
<BEAST_MODE> clam av
<BEAST_MODE> do it
<nyRednek> i do, however, have debian installed...
<nit-wit> frittenking, 500 viruses calls for a fersh install
<BEAST_MODE> what
<nit-wit> *fresh
<bandit5432> BEAST_MODE,  he said that clamav craches
<bandit5432> crashes
<BEAST_MODE> 500 viruses
<potat0> nyRednek: create a small parition
<BEAST_MODE> Stuxnet
<potat0> dd the iso into it
<bandit5432> i want a dd of that system
<potat0> set bootable, grub configuration
<potat0> then boot into it
<r000t_laptop> How do I get a list of all packages I've installed with apt-get?
<nyRednek> potat0, i have lilo as my loader...any particular flags that will make that work?
<potat0> Stuxnet was epic
<BEAST_MODE> DEADF007
<bandit5432> if you had said windows i would have said http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<potat0> well, first dd the iso into, you'll see a kernel image or somethig, follow the pattern in the lilo config for it
<franz> can you make your own private room here?
<frittenking> nit-wit, yeah, but one time i want to scan it before i reinstall
<potat0> windoze: nod32
<BEAST_MODE> um i would just toss that HD
<potat0> best av ever
<franz> hey potato
<nit-wit> frittenking, use a bootable scanner hold on I will get you a list of some.
<frittenking> mazbe a root-kit, as i installed using an insecure wifi connection
<potat0> BEAST_MODE: never toss an hd unless it doesnt spin
<potat0> there's dban for the rest
<potat0> franz: yes? hungry?
<nyRednek> potat0, ok, i'll look into it
<BEAST_MODE> lol '
<franz> potato
<bandit5432> r000t_laptop, type dpkg -l
<wolter> can somebody help me with my wacom? The pen side of my stylus is not stopping pendown event on time
<franz> can i make private room here in irssi?
<potat0> franz: you mean private chat?
<BEAST_MODE> anyone good with mounting ntfs permissions with iso charsets?
<franz> yup
<nyRednek> heh, maybe i can just install grub...what grub flags recognize an iso image on a hd?
<nit-wit> frittenking, post 5 and 7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10282190#post10282190
<luxurymode> hey all. how can i get back the default bottom panel?
<bandit5432> r000t_laptop, or dpkg --get-selections
<nit-wit> luxurymode, in what ubunrtu
<potat0> franz: you must have a private chat now then
<nit-wit> *Ubuntu
<nyRednek> potat0, or do i just let it load like it would a dos partition?
<potat0> to close it type /q
<potat0> potat0: well I'm nto sure of that but you can give it a shot
<BEAST_MODE> whats a good twitter client for Ubuntu similar to tweetdeck/
<bandit5432> luxurymode, right click on top panel and choose create new panel
<bandit5432> or new panel'
<axp2> hi guys
<frittenking> nit-wit, thnak you, i used a couple of scanners in the past and now try to find a good solution as the downloads are so big if u have only a low connection
<luxurymode> bandit5432: did that, but i cant seem to have it like it was before
<luxurymode> im using 10.10 MM
<bandit5432> luxurymode,  then you have to add what you want back
<BEAST_MODE> chmod ugo= *
<bandit5432> luxurymode,  what do you want it to have?
<YangYin> anyone having prblems with apt on lucid 10.04.01 LTS?
<BEAST_MODE> oops
<franz> potat0: how can use private chat?
<YangYin> my repos are timing out
<bandit5432> YangYin, check the repos you are using
<r000t_laptop> bandit5432: These are listing all packages installed. I want to ask it what packages I've asked it to install (with or without dependencies doesn't matter) so I can restore that list after a reinstall
<potat0> franz: message them, /msg nick message
<axp2> i just installed some new ram yesterday and since then have had two instances where i've come back to my pc and it's been powered off. i had 1x1gb ddr2 and added another 1x1gb ddr2 stick to it. just trying to work out which log to look in to see if i can figure out wht the issue is?
<nit-wit> frittenking, if you have a thumb pendrive linux has a multiboot usb loader that has some good ones on it that just update before runninging and are bootable.
<luxurymode> bandit5432: just want it to be the way it was on install
<BEAST_MODE> yangYin: use sudo aptitude install
<axp2> i've run memtest86 and no errors were found
<r000t_laptop> Like, every package I've done apt-get install to
<potat0> axp2: any beeping?
<nyRednek> potat0, exactly how would one get this going?
<YangYin> bandit5432: they are the same ones i had not 2 hours ago and they are saying im having trouble resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bandit5432> YangYin, you might
<axp2> potat0: no but i havent witnessed it power down, it's happened twice while i've been away from the room
<nit-wit> frittenking, all those cd upate before scanning as well
<potat0> nyRednek: well, similar to burning a disk
<potat0> nyRednek: except that the disk is a partition in your hard disk
<franz> potato
<potat0> fdisk can make it bootable for you
<potat0> franz: replied
<IsmAvatar> whoever was helping me, I wasn't able to find the /dev for the cd drive
<nyRednek> potat0, you sure this is gonna work?
<franz> hav u recieve it?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: think it was you
<bandit5432> luxurymode, right click on the panel and choose add to panel
<potat0> nyRednek: it shouldm though I haven't tried it
<IsmAvatar> bandit5432: you too
<potat0> franz: yes
<YangYin> hmmm nvm
<YangYin> found my problem
<potat0> IsmAvatar: well anything like scd
<potat0> ?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: nope
<YangYin>  bandit5432 i have no access to outside
<franz> try it to me
<franz> i want to know how it works
<IsmAvatar> potat0: sda and sda1 for my hdd, but I couldn't mount them to /cdrom, something about an Input/Output error.
<potat0> IsmAvatar: can you show me everything in /dev
<bandit5432> YangYin,  you turn a firewall on wirelesss down?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: i don't know how
<luxurymode> bandit5432: did that, but now it shows an icon for xchat and when i click that all my open programs show up. i want open programs to be separate
<YangYin> bandit5432: no i think im pointing to wrong gateway
<franz> potat0 try it to me, i want to know how it works
<potat0> done
<potat0> IsmAvatar: well, you need to try finding it
<BEAST_MODE> procmail
<potat0> sda* and hda* are hard drives
<IsmAvatar> potat0: no hda*, just sda and sda1
<frittenking> nit-wit, the updating of the signatures ..i couldnt figure it out last time because of wifi only.. i use unetbooting but kaspersky needs such an update but the dr.web doesnt. you link is still very helpful
<potat0> IsmAvatar: what else was there?
<franz> potat0: hav sent me a private chat?
<IsmAvatar> sgc or something, but it wasn't a byte device or something
<IsmAvatar> that was it for s*
<bandit5432> luxurymode,  you need to add windows list back
<IsmAvatar> as for anything with cd in its name, I didn't see anything, but there was a folder with dvd in its name. It contained a file named 'control'
<luxurymode> bandit5432: yeah got it. thanks a lot!
<bandit5432> luxurymode,  no problem
<IsmAvatar> potat0: ^, a couple messages there that I forgot to put your name in
<nit-wit> frittenking, I think the Kapersky tries to update before you have a connection so you have to know what to do
<TBruff13> bandit5432, can we talk
<TBruff13> open up a diolog
<potat0> IsmAvatar: is yours a dvd drive?
<potat0> franz: yes
<franz> ahhhh
<IsmAvatar> potat0: cd/dvd, yeah
<cquaid> using.this.hacked.server :)
<potat0> franz: i think you should use xchat
<bandit5432> YangYin, you get it working?
<potat0> IsmAvatar: mount it to /cdrom
<YangYin> bandit5432: no oddly
<IsmAvatar> potat0: mount what?
<potat0> the dvd drive
<potat0> it will have a block device name in /dev
<franz> potat0: whats xchat?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: /dev/whateverdvd/ was a folder
<IsmAvatar> franz: xchat is an IRC client
<bandit5432> YangYin, open up system>preference>network connections
<potat0> IsmAvatar: you can mount /dev/whateverdvd even if you can browse it
<axp2> anyone?
<YangYin> bandit5432: only got command line
<YangYin> bandit5432: but im checking into it
<IsmAvatar> potat0: groan... Ok, I'll try that
<IsmAvatar> bbl
<potat0> axp2: forgot about the message, sorry, well
<frittenking> nit-wit, i tried also avira, all together i tried 4/5 scanners and some have trouble booting, some dont update, its hell lol, if i only could install clamav on the live usb..but that is impossible as far as i know right?
<potat0> you sure it was cause of the ram
<potat0> ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bandit5432> YangYin,  ok i can do that to i think
<nit-wit> frittenking, is it a unetbootin loaded usb
<cquaid> heya ShapeShifter499
<axp2> potat0: thanks, no problems. no that's the thing, it may not be the ram. i'm just trying to find which log to look at to see if there's more info just before it powers dow
<axp2> n
<YangYin> bandit5432: this is too wierd
<nit-wit> frittenking, pm
<potat0> axp2: dmesg | tail
<frittenking> nit-wit, mostlz used unetbootin yes
<YangYin> two linux machines on same router one can access internet one cannot
<ShapeShifter499> how do I get firefox to use a specific application for a protocol?
<bandit5432> YangYin,  thats not wierd thats cli
<nit-wit> frittenking, I have a dialogue open if you like
<axp2> potat0: thanks, did you want me to paste output? i did that bu the messages don't show me much that means anything to me
<OrangePeel> How do I change my IP?
<potat0> axp2: yes
<potat0> dmesg >> log.txt; paste log somewhere
<OrangePeel> I was banned from an IRC server for unknown reason, and there email service is somhow not responding
<YangYin> still really?
<bandit5432> YangYin,  working on it
<AbhiJit> which lib should be installed to remove this error:mencoder: relocation error: mencoder: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<axp2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547860/
<cowslammer> OrangePeel, are you using dhcp with a router?
<rww> OrangePeel: This is offtopic for #ubuntu, but turning your modem off and back on, and/or resetting it might cause it to do that. In my experience with Comcast in California, that doesn't usually do anything, and you're at the liberty of their DHCP servers.
<OrangePeel> dhcp ? sorry, I run off a modem of comcast to wirelss router
<OrangePeel> yes rwrd
<OrangePeel> rww,
<Amtrask> Hello, I am having trouble getting 10.10 to run on my new laptop http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214022 . The screen simply goes out after I select "Install Xubuntu" from the alternate install CD. I have tried nomodeset, xforcevesa, and vga=771. No luck. I can paste the last messages that post if that would help
<cquaid> haha, really?
<bandit5432> YangYin, whats does 'cat /etc/network/interfaces'
<bandit5432> say
<potat0> axp2: your system didn't die recently from a kernel panic or anythign afai
<potat0> k
<potat0> lspci may help moar
<cowslammer> OrangePeel, this is way offtopic, because what you need to change is the IP of the wireless router.  you may be able to do that by changing it's MAC address then reset the cablemodem
<OrangePeel> ok cowslammer .....can on recommnd a mac adress changer program for ubuntu? Without use of wine.
<OrangePeel> Can't stand wine
<cquaid> bandit5432: you can cat things?!
<cquaid> wow
<axp2> thanks potato0, any suggestions for me to see if i can work out what it is? (i.e. something to catch it or log it if it happens again)
<potat0> dhcp chagning ip doesn't require a mac address change
<AbhiJit> which lib should be installed to remove this error:mencoder: relocation error: mencoder: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<YangYin> bandit5432: address 192.168.1.99 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 gateway 192.168.1.2
<OrangePeel> ok, thanks potat0
<potat0> axp2: well mostly ram related and kernel panics are logged by dmesg and lspci
<cquaid> lol
<potat0> axp2: when youre there, run memtest
<rusivi> Amtrask: May i recommend not using xubuntu but standard Ubuntu?
<potat0> theres no difference between xubuntu and ubuntu anyway
<cowslammer> OrangePeel, it depends on what your wireless router uses - most you connect to with a web browser.  if you don't know how to do that i'm afraid it's beyond the scope of this channel
<potat0> except for xfce
<bandit5432> YangYin,  does that look correct to you
<Amtrask> rusivi I could give it a crack but since this is all before x even starts I doubt the window manager would make a difference
<IsmAvatar> potat0: ok, mounted the /dev/whateverdvd folder to cdrom. It mounted fine. I did cd /cdrom and it just said 'control', which was the file inside the whateverdvd folder
<YangYin> bandit5432: yep
<YangYin> bandit5432: looks right to me
<rusivi> Amtrask: Fair enough, still would try it just to rule out distro difference.
<bandit5432> and you cant ping the other computer?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: sorry, I did ls /cdrom, not cd
<OrangePeel> Yeah I knew how to do that with my netgear G router cowslammer .....not my old one i'm using now
<OrangePeel> h/o
<Amtrask> rusivi I'll start torrenting it now
<axp2> ok. here's my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547861/. thanks potat0
<cquaid> bandit5432: can i do that?
<potat0> IsmAvatar: did you exit after mounting?
<OrangePeel> nvm, i'll find some other wy
<bandit5432> cquaid, do what?
<potat0> axp2: all seems well in that, now rum memtest
<cowslammer> orangepeel i suggest you google for a manual for your router.
<cquaid> jk ; you can ping also!
<potat0> OrangePeel: is this about changing yoru ip address?
<OrangePeel> will do cowslammer
<axp2> thanks, i ran memtest and it reported no errors
<OrangePeel> yeah potat0
<potat0> axp2: then don't worry abotu yoru ram, its fine
<cquaid> I just click on everything until it breaks, then ring frank
<OrangePeel> For a simple fact of joining an irc server for no reason.....
<potat0> i mostly wont break again
<OrangePeel> and their ip is unable to respond to me back
<YangYin> bandit5432: im stumped
<GrouperToo> Axp2. What's the problem n?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: you didn't tell me to, but yes, actually. I did try that. It just brought me back to an initramfs terminal again, with the /cdrom unmounted again. I exit again and I get a panic, and it freezes, so I hard rebooted
<potat0> OrangePeel: turn off the router, turn it back on
<potat0> run netsetup eth0
<axp2> thanks potat0
<potat0> or whatever device it is,
<rww> cquaid: Can you keep comments that aren't support-related to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<bandit5432> YangYin,  can you ping the other comuter or the gateway?
<YangYin> bandit5432: i have correct network ip, i can ping both routers nothing should be stunting my ability to go out
<OrangePeel> potat0, run netsup eth0?
<cquaid> oh sorry,
<potat0> IsmAvatar: so yeah, the device is not handled properly
<OrangePeel> is that a terminal ommand?
<OrangePeel> command ?
<bandit5432> YangYin, have you tried restarting?
<potat0> you have that option which i reccomended nyRednek
<YangYin> bandit5432: yep twice
<potat0> creating a small partition adn dd'ing the image into it
<axp2> GrouperToo: have had two instances in the past 12 hours where i've returned to my PC and it's been powered off. i installed a new stick of ram yesterday so i put 2 and 2 together thinking it would be the ram causing it.
<potat0> OrangePeel: yes
<Skaperen> axp2: thermal overload?
<YangYin> bandit5432: i have two linux servers running avahi-damon would that be conflicting?
<axp2> as it's never happened before, i am at a loss to work out what caused it, unless i did something else when i opened up the case
<Demolitio> anyone else have a wierd update a couple of weeks back for Wireless NICs? For some odd reason, Ubuntu on my laptop will NOT connect to my secured network unless the AC adaptor is plugged in. It has not problem connecting to unsecured networks though... unplugged or plugged.
<OrangePeel> potat0,
<OrangePeel> potat0, do you mind if I PM you what it just told m ?
<OrangePeel> me
<OrangePeel> if you're too busy I understand
<axp2> Skaperen: you mean overheating?
<potat0> OrangePeel: sure
<potat0> I'm after a gentoo bug anyways
<potat0> and waiting for the fucking washer
<bandit5432> YangYin,  are you behind a router or modem?
<YangYin> both computers are on the same router
<YangYin> they are physically connected next to the port
<potat0> YangYin: what's the problem here?
<franz> duwes
<bandit5432> potat0, lols ty
<bandit5432> he cant connect to internets
<potat0> bandit5432: what's he trying to do?
<potat0> oh
<YangYin> bandit5432: same router
<bandit5432> he is on cli only
<potat0> as in, two different networks?
<bandit5432> he can ping gw and other computer
<IsmAvatar> potat0: ok, lol, so linux doesn't like my cd/dvd drive? What do? >_>
<YangYin> potat0: two linux servers sitting next to each other on the same router one can access the outside world the other cant
<apostatedpriest> Hello, anyone using Okular? Can Okular store annotation in pdfs now?
<YangYin> despite the fact that i can access the computer which cant access the outside world
<apostatedpriest> thanks.
<potat0> potat0: not linux, yoru hardware
<gsp2009> hey folks... my specs for my mobo say support for sata ata-150... anyone know if a sata3 will work with that?
 * potat0 fails
<potat0> *IsmAvatar
<bandit5432> gsp2009,  yes it will
<potat0> YangYin: dhcp/static
<potat0> ?
<gsp2009> bandit5432: thank you very much... :)
<YangYin> potat0: static
<YangYin> one is .99 the other is 98
<potat0> YangYin: enabled NAT on the router?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: my hardware doesn't like my cdrom? But it works fine in windows... And it boots most of Ubuntu...
<bandit5432> SATA I and 1.5 Gbit/s SATA II were referred to as both "SATA 1.5G" [b/s] or "SATA 150" [MB/s]). Therefore, they will operate at negligible differences of each other
<YangYin> potat0: yeah i can reach server1 and it serves pages but from server1 i cannot ping anything outside my network
<potat0> potat0: prolly a minor glitch with the way the boot disk was made
<potat0> YangYin: can you try re-allocating an ip to the second box?
<potat0> netsetup (adapter name here)
<YangYin> potat0: its static
<potat0> select wired/dhcp
<potat0> hmm
<bandit5432> gsp2009, yw look at this page for more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA
<YangYin> potat0: oh
<YangYin> potat0: i could try
<potat0> sure
<idhox> hell
<YangYin> lets see
<YangYin> wtf
<IsmAvatar> potat0: a glitch in the boot disk? Like, it burned wrong, or there's a problem in the iso?
<bandit5432> YangYin,  it works ??
<YangYin> its still pointing to gateway 192.168.1.1
<idhox> can you tell about wireshark?
<bandit5432> you had the gw wrong
<YangYin> it needs to point to gateway 192.168.1.2
<YangYin> oooh shit
<bandit5432> nope it needs to point at 1.1
<YangYin> hold on lemme check the wires
<potat0> IsmAvatar: well, no, the hardware support must not have been compiled into the kernel
<potat0> IsmAvatar: do you have ssh running? I can try something
<IsmAvatar> potat0: er? I'm on windows, lol
<potat0> oh
<potat0> forgot
<gsp2009> bandit5432: thank.. had a look there before asking... but to be honest, I couldn't make it out... I think it short it is a driver issue right? vs. hardware... is that right?
<idhox> pada cuek ah
<potat0> IsmAvatar: you can create a partition (small one) and burn the iso into it, then boot into it
<idhox> jembutlah
<rww> idhox: English here, please.
<IsmAvatar> potat0: can I do that in wubi?
<idhox> rww: where r u from?
<bandit5432> gsp2009, no its a diffrent notation of the same thing
<potat0> I havent touched windoze in a while but im sure someone here has
<potat0> not sure
<YangYin> bandit5432: my networking setup is kinda fudged a bit so it should actually be pointing to 192.168.1.2 because thats the router that has the internet connection
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I mean, I wanted to make a partition, but the only way I really know how to do that is from a boot CD.... and that's not going so well
<idhox> are you lady
<potat0> YangYin: configure the adapter yourself
<YangYin> potat0: i did
<YangYin> potat0: but it still doesnt access the internet
<idhox> jembut
<YangYin> this is confusing
<potat0> YangYin: can you ping the router?
<gsp2009> bandit5432: cool.. ty
<YangYin> potat0: yes both
<rww> idhox: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. #ubuntu-offtopic is our channel for other offtopic chatter. Neither are dating chatrooms.
<idhox> potat0: jembut
<idhox> rww: no problem?
<sutabi> Anyone here would know why ubuntu doesn't reconize my interal blueray player? I cant even eject a cd/dvd/anything, however when I start it up before ubuntu starts I can do so
<potat0> IsmAvatar: do you have a small usb stick?
<sutabi> ermm blueray reader*
<potat0> is there even kernel support for bluray devices yet?
<IsmAvatar> potat0: yeah, but it's got some stuff on it right now. Does it need to be formatted?
<siddharth> getting error when i m playing video in totem
<idhox> ubuntu memamng buntu
<digitalfiz> how can i change the pc name?
<siddharth> video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<potat0> well in windows you can make the usb stick bootable and with the iso
<potat0> google that
<siddharth> getting error when i m playing video in totem video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<idhox> digitalfiz: can
<needlez> siddharth: sounds like your missing something
<opla2> i have tar.gz packed driver.. its not sourcecode... so i guess i should install it somehow.. any good idea?
<potat0> siddharth: install vlc, be happy
<sutabi> I dont even care if I cant play bluerays or not, its just my own cd/dvd drive a i have ~_~
<Amtrask> siddarth I think you may need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<siddharth> needlez : the video is also not working on mplayer
<Amtrask> siddharth or VLC
<cowslammer> potat0, are you familiar with using laptop mode to cache disk writes?
<idhox> mew band in denmark boy
<needlez> siddharth: install VLC as stated or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<YangYin> bandit5432: sweet a reboot did the trick with DHCP
<IsmAvatar> potat0: ok, I guess I'll look into a boot USB instead of a boot CD.
<bandit5432> nice
<cowslammer> anyone here familiar with laptop mode?
<needlez> go into synpatic to do that mplayer and totem arent as good as VLC and both require restricted-extras to run some extra things
<potat0> cowslammer: no, but ask anything
<r000t_laptop> If I use 'ln -s ~/folder ~/secondfolder/folder' and ~/folder already exists, will it overwrite it?
<bandit5432> YangYin,  so its working?
<siddharth> needlez :  let me install vlc
<Amtrask> I have never understood why VLC can install as 100% free software but have the ability to decode all that stuff, but other things need the restricted extras stuff
<IsmAvatar> potat0: I'll work on that tomorrow. Gonna sleep now. Unless you have any other suggestions or quick things to try
<needlez> kk try that and if it still doesnt work let me kno
<YangYin> bandit5432: right now since it looks at the router it is plugged into
<siddharth> needlez :  ya
<needlez> but vlc should play it... it plays everything...
<rww> r000t_laptop: no. See 'man ln', it goes into detail about this in the Description section.
<potat0> IsmAvatar: its 10 anyway
<potat0> go to sleep i guess
<YangYin> bandit5432: i recently had gotten a new wireless router and just installed that so im thinking the comp was holding onto old cashed stuff
<cowslammer> potat0, supposedly it gives a way to cache disk writes which saves battery by not having the disk spun up constantly..  this is also relevent if you're running directly off a thumbdrive as other wise it writes every 5 seconds
<potat0> oh somebody fry me, im hungry again
<IsmAvatar> potat0: GMT-5 here, so 15 past midnight
<rww> r000t_laptop: in short, if you /want/ it to overwrite, use ln -fs
<r000t_laptop> Also, I just did that... and it created folder inside of secondfolder/folder
<cowslammer> anyone here familiar with laptop mode?
<bandit5432> potat0,  thanks for getting YangYin  going
<YangYin> bandit5432 potat0 thanks!
<Josesordo> Hi all
<rww> r000t_laptop: ah, yeah. if it's a directory, it'
<rww> r000t_laptop: ... 'd do that.
<potat0> bandit5432: np
<Josesordo> What is the best distro to install in a OLD PC, with 256MB of RAM and Intel Celeron D?
<potat0> YangYin: no
<r000t_laptop> What I'm doing is making a bash script that I run after a reinstall. The goal is that it replaces things like .gconf with symbolic links to their backups in Dropbox
<IsmAvatar> potat0: thanks for your help. Maybe I'll have more luck tomorrow
<YangYin> potat0: no?
<potat0> cowslammer: you can fool it into thinking acpi is running and its on batteries
<bandit5432> np = no problem
<potat0> ^^
<rww> r000t_laptop: is the backup folder also named .gconf?
<cowslammer> potat0, do you know how?
<bandit5432> means the same as your welcome
<YangYin> Josesordo: a small one i would suggest going to distro-watch.com and check out those they have a short description
<Amtrask> Josesordo 256mb is pretty low but you might try Xubuntu
<r000t_laptop> rww yes
<Josesordo> yeah is a old and cheap PC a cousin have lol
<cowslammer> potat0, i run off a thumbdrive and it works really well except for the constant writes
<potat0> cowlicks: sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode start
<potat0> cowslammer: *
<potat0> wrong nick
<r000t_laptop> rww In fact the backup folder keeps exact structure even if the link is inside a subfolder (EG, I link ~/Downloads/folder, Downloads is created in the backup folder to mantain structure
<Amtrask> what is the difference between a hardlink and a softlink?
<rww> r000t_laptop: "ln -fs path/to/backup/.gconf" will create a symlink in the current directory named ".gconf" that points to path/to/backup/.gconf, and attempt to unlink any existing .gconf in the current directory first
<YangYin> later guys thanks again bandit5432 and potat0
<YangYin> later
<potat0> symlinks are sexy
<r000t_laptop> rww thanks!
<izinucs> Ubuntu use to mount cdroms at /media/cdrom0 or some such.. where are they mounted now?
<NightTrain> net.org
<Amtrask> potat0 I installed Ubuntu on my gf's computer because she always saw me using it and wanted to try it. To ease the transition I linked the Ubuntu Firefox config directories to the Windows ones so they are persistent. I love links
<Josesordo> another question guys, I wanna re-install ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but How I backup correctly my /home?.. I have /home in another partition..
<r000t_laptop> rww I'm doing this to a lot of .folders. Are there any (that come with Ubuntu) that will cause problems if I take the current version (after a month of usage) and drop it into a new install?
<Amtrask> Josesordo as long as you are careful when you re-install, you shouldn't have to do anything to backup that partition
<r000t_laptop> Like, do they have dependencies?
<Amtrask> unless you're trying to change the partitions
<rww> r000t_laptop: I don't know. I've never encountered problems, but I usually only restore a handful of dotfolders that I know I want (.ssh, .gnupg, not settings stuff like .gconf)
<rww> Amtrask: sym/soft links vs hardlinks: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/11/links.html
<r000t_laptop> rww the goal is that I back up enough things and keep a record of manually installed packages, so I run this one script and it creates the links and reinstalls the packages, and it's like nothing happened
<potat0> can anyone running ubuntu check for package 'netsetup' ?
<potat0> do an aptitude fast
<rww> !info netsetup | potat0
<ubottu> potat0: Package netsetup does not exist in maverick
<potat0> i cbb booting to ubuntu for it
<potat0> lucid?
<bandit5432> no netsetup
<rww> !info netsetup lucid | potat0
<ubottu> potat0: Package netsetup does not exist in lucid
<quietone> Amtrask, http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html for hard/soft link info
<potat0> thanks
<Amtrask> Thanks rww and quietone!
<rww> r000t_laptop: I'd probably just copy them over instead. Symlinking seems overly complex :\
<r000t_laptop> rww I'd do that too, but the point behind the symlinking is that any change is automatically put in Dropbox
<rww> ah
<r000t_laptop> I use drives that fail alot. This one has had 6 warranty replacements and Ubuntu informs me it's time to call india again
<shingen> wow, what hardware are you using that fails so much?
<Amtrask> r000t_laptop what brand is that if I may ask? To avoid it...
<WXZ> how do you search for files which "don't contain" a certain word or phrase
<shingen> WXZ: grep -v
<[thor]> r000t_laptop: i suggest getting a good SSD
<[thor]> i use an intel x25
<Josesordo> Amtrask, so when Im in installer I dont need to touch the /home partition?
<r000t_laptop> amtrask shingen: It's a Dell, but it's stock HDD lasted for 3 years of abuse. Then I bought a Samsung drive. F A I L... I've had bad experiences with anything Samsung
<WXZ> shingen: is there anyway to do it in a gui like nautilus?
<potat0> just order good drives off amazon
<r000t_laptop> In fact, they got confused on the last replacement and sent two drives
<Josesordo> Amtrask, cuz when I install 10.04 from 9.04, I failed to backup /home..dont know why T_T
<shingen> WXZ: no clue, sorry
<r000t_laptop> Anyway I just had this amazing idea to make a nautilus context menu item that automatically adds the file/folder to a backup folder and creates a symlink
<potat0> symlinking to a backup = not a good idea
<r000t_laptop> Why?
<r000t_laptop> The folder is always on the drive, it's just monitored
<potat0> backups are meant to stay out the way till you fuck up somethiong
<Amtrask> Josesordo if the installer recognizes the filesystem there, you can instruct it to mount that partition at /home and specifically tell it NOT to touch the data. I haven't actually DONE this kind of install but I have seen the option on the installer. I would still probably backup to an external drive if I were you thoguh
<ny51bern_> hey - i just installed ubuntu and i have a q - can any1 help?
<r000t_laptop> potat0: Dropbox I meant... It use it as backup
<potat0> well make another partition, use it for backup
<r000t_laptop> The backup comes in the fact that it's all stored on Amazon S3 and on all my other computers
<potat0> dropbox has too many variables
<oscar> nnnkk
<shingen> r000t_laptop: never used samsung hdds, don't trust 'em... only seagate and wd for me...  and cheap /  slow (but reliable) kingston ssds...
<ray24> openoffice keeps crashing on me
<r000t_laptop> shingen: It was cheap. Otherwise I'm the same way.
<nit-wit> ray24, when
<ray24> every hour
<idhox> woy
<waffles_> hello ive just come across a problem rather odd, dont really know too much yet. i just updated my kernel on my laptop to 2.6.35-24 on my ubuntu 10.10 x86-64 and once it reboot it sends me to tty1
<wyclif> shingen: Seagate is also the only HDD I use when putting boxen together
<nit-wit> ray24, have you adjusted the memory like this,.
<izinucs> Ubuntu use to mount cdroms at /media/cdrom0 or some such.. where are they mounted now?
<nit-wit> ray24, http://imagebin.org/129708
<[thor]> i <3 my intel x25
<waffles_> izinucs, i believe its sr0
<yasser> hi
<yasser> i have a question
<yasser> i cant put my password when i type any sudo command in the terminal
<izinucs> waffles_: /dev/sr0 ??
<ray24> nit-wit, nope. mine is not like that
<nit-wit> ray24, that is to make it run better
<ray24> nit-wit, 100 , 20, 5.2, 00:10 , 20
<ray24> but that was the default
<r000t_laptop> What's a terminal command that makes a dialog popup (just a message with an OK button)?
<rww> yasser: you realize that sudo doesn't echo your password to the screen or make ***, right?
<waffles_> izinucs, yeah i just double checked /dev/sr0
<izinucs> waffles_: is that an "upstart" thing now?
<Amtrask> yasser what do you mean you "cant"? What happens?
<nit-wit> ray24, the one I'm showing you is a tweak to get better performance
<yasser> thx rww i check it right now
<oscar> hi i have a question
<ray24> nit-wit, ok thanks I've imitated your settings
<waffles_> izinucs, it started 10.04 or 10.10
<oscar> what is Linux?
<rww> r000t_laptop: zenity should be able to do that. "zenity --info", perhaps?
<izinucs> waffles_: thanks
<ubnoob> Hello everyone, i have my wifi unsecure due to a printer issue i was having and i found out that someone was stealing bandwith when i went to secure the net, this has been going on for a while. Is there anything i can do to teach them a lesson?
<rww> !linux | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<r000t_laptop> rww I want to customize it. Like, I want to pass a string to it and have that be the message
<potat0> ubnoob: if he has an unsecured network, lots and lots of horse porn will do
<rww> r000t_laptop: you can do that. see zenity's manpage ;)
<oscar> ooohhh
<potat0> but yeah, you need to have some of that in the first place
<nit-wit> ray24, I have java off as well I don't need it
<needlez> ubnoob: yea why not MAC filter it and change it to WPA2 and make it a complex password
<rww> potat0: As our channel guidelines say, please keep things family-friendly and polite in here. I'd appreciate it if you toned down the cussing and such.
<yasser> thank you very much rww see u
<oscar> where i can learn for make a core like linux?
<needlez> ubnoob: WEP is breakable and so is WPA/ WPA2 but the last too take a bit longer...
<Amtrask> oscar school
<needlez> two**
<ubnoob> <potat0> he/ she is on my router at this time- i want to rebound befor knocking them off.
<ubnoob> <needlez> yes, i will do that.
<ray24> nit-wit,  why is java needed in openoffice?
<wyclif> ubnoob: first thing I'd do would be to secure your router and set a WEP password
<waffles_> oscar, search LFS, last i checked it showed you how to write it from scratch
<needlez> wyclif: WEP isn't secure
<Amtrask> ubnoob if at all possible do NOT use WEP as your wifi point security, it is incredibly broken
<needlez> wyclif: I can crack WEP in under 5 minutes
<rww> less broken than no security
<bandit5432> yes but wepis better than nothing
<wyclif> needlez: OR some other protocol *cough*
<bandit5432> wep is'
<nit-wit> ray24, not sure really, must be a reason I only just write straight papers for college classes
<rww> Your average wifi stealer doesn't know how to break WEP, even though it's practically point and click these days.
<ubnoob> I will set up the WEP later after i figure out how to get my epson printer to connect.
<needlez> true, but I'd rather do WPA2
<rww> indeed
<wyclif> needlez: we're talking n00b stage security here, it's better than nothing, which is what he's got now
<bandit5432> i would rather diable wireless and use wires
<bandit5432> disable'
<royale1223> what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<wyclif> royale1223: irssi
<yshi> has anyone else had trouble with the new kernel?
<Amtrask> royal1223 "best" is a matter of degrees but I like XChat
<neiz> is there a channel for 11.04?  Or is this it?
<yshi> royale1223, i prefer xchat
<rww> neiz: #ubuntu+1
<neiz> rww: thank you
<royale1223> xchat doesnt have much features
<bandit5432> i use mirc
<ubnoob> The only program that would break a WEP is kismac as far as i know, i have'nt found any others that would break a WEP
<needlez> wyclif: you don't kno that the person stealing it is a noob, i would set up high security just to be safe... rather safe then sorry is how I look at it... and setting up WPA2 isnt any harder then setting up WEP...lol
<wyclif> royale1223: there is an #irssi channel on freenode I think
<rww> ubnoob: I've done it with aircrack-ng
<royale1223> kk
<needlez> ubnoob: Aircrack-ng under 5 min
<rww> hence my family now using WPA2 :)
<yshi> bandit5432, is there a linux version of mirc? or do you wine it?
<royale1223> wyclif, i'l check it out
<royale1223> thanks guys
<bandit5432> yshi,  sorry that was a joke
<needlez> rww: still not safe enough ...lol check out Pyrit...lol I have that serious hacking stuff
<wyclif> needlez: right, WPA2 is def better, I don't dispute that is better. So go ahead and help him set it up!
<bandit5432> yshi,  i use xchat
<ubnoob> rww: really? thats kool!
<yshi> bandit5432, oh :( i rather enjoyed mirc's layout, kind of hoped i could use
<ubnoob> needlez: i tried it with aircrack to see if i could but i had no luck
<Amtrask> ubnoob also if you only have one or two devices using wireless, I'd get a password from www.grc.com/pass
<bandit5432> yshi,  it might work let me look
<rww> needlez: As far as I'm aware, Pyrit is non-feasible if you use decently-strong passphrases.
<needlez> ubnoob: prolly your card wasn't supported to do injection
<Amtrask> the huge, complex password are a pain to type but you can copy/paste and you only really have to look at it once, in most cases
<yshi> but im straying here,  can anyone spare a minute for me? im kind of fried right now, cant think straight
<wyclif> royale1223: if you have a minute I can point you to a resource that has helped me get up to speed fast
<needlez> rww: true... but i also have cowpatty plus the 1000 common SSIDS and 1 billion passphrase list...lol
<ubnoob> needlez: yes thats possible
<yshi> i cannot for the life of me remember how to get a gui
<needlez> rww: i get bored
<Amtrask> yshi startx?
<ubnoob> Amtrask: thanks for the advice
<yshi> [0oeisd'bxzpihasWFRQEOF[PO]IORE[IA
<wyclif> royale1223: quadpoint.org/articles/irssi will help get started
<yshi> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA thank you
<bandit5432> yshi,  imirc works sort of with wine
<needlez> my password is x1x0x1x0xz and it broke it in a less then a few hours...lolso id say its pretty feasible
<yshi> i kept trying 'start x' and the like
<royale1223> wyclif, alryt
<needlez> but you need a pretty high end graphics card to do that
<yasser> how can i find my root password, i have a 10.04 LTS ubuntu
<rww> needlez: your password isn't what I meant by "decently-strong passphrases" ;P
<Amtrask> yshi did you try startx as one word?
<rww> !root | yasser
<ubottu> yasser: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nit-wit> yasser, you can't
<ubnoob> Anyone know of a Ubuntu Driver for an Epson Workforce 520 all in one printer? I looked everywere but no dice
<royale1223> thanks
<dotblank> Thats the best factoid yet
<yshi> okay i found my problem, nvidia does not like me
<exxtreme> how do i setup a huawei wireless modem?
<[thor]> needlez: you need something like h%^fgb@s%aA#f&hWs*k
<needlez> you mean alot longer with more randomized rite?? like more then 20 randomized keys...lol
<ny51bern_> rs0832: was that file correct?
<rs0832> ny51bern_, yes :)
<yshi> nvidia kernel module v 260.19.06 driver v 260.19.21 and it cannot find any screens
<Gilos> Why do people in here avoid telling people that request the root password how to become root via doing a sudo -i or doing a sudo passwd?
<[thor]> lower, caps, symbols, and no recognizable or translatable words
<needlez> yes i figured that but you might wanna do more then 20 char...lol i have for every possible char up to 20 char long...lol and takes a few weeks/ months to go thru...lol got a few computers here with some good graphics cards...lol
<ny51bern_> rs0832: alrighty good. it says not to edit...are we going to edit it? lol
<rww> Gilos: sudo -i is mentioned in the page ubottu links to. The reasons why we don't support sudo passwd are also detailed there.
<[thor]> if you can use a mneumonic to remember it, so much the better
<rs0832> ny51bern_, nope
<rs0832> ny51bern_, we edit the other one and the update the config into this one :)
<away> i have problem ubuntu not boot from dvd but from cd boot the same drive
<Amtrask> needlez from a purely academic standpoint, sure, the password can be broken, but you can't try a million keys a second over wireless
<franz> does anyone know how to use pork>
<franz> ?
<ny51bern_> rs0832: okay... so whats my first step/what should i do?
<Gilos> rww:  I guess I should go read the link :)
<needlez> i can try about 100,000 a second...lol
<bandit5432> Amtrask, are you serious?
<rs0832> ny51bern_, in a terminal run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<needlez> ever heard of cowpatty...lol if its in the 1000 ssid list
<ubnoob> Away: what exactly is the problem?
<potat0> rww: tis a fast channel, wont stick around for long anyway
<rww> Ultimately, the only secure computer is one with no power in a locked safe. All security less than that is a tradeoff :)
<[thor]> Amtrask: you don't need to try those keys over wireless, you sniff a connection, fake a disconnect to the legit client, and then record the encrypted reconnect
<away> boot live cd or install ubuntu fron dvd
<away> from
<needlez> rww: i second that...lol
<ny51bern_> rs0832: okay new txt thingy popped up
<Gilos> okay, I have a question, I installed the netbook edition of 10.10 and it's different, I think I can get used to it, but I would like a real applications drop down (sorta like a start menu) is there a way to enable or add this?
<Amtrask> [thor] ah. I've never tried to crack anything before
<[thor]> Amtrask: and then spend xxxx time cracking locally, so you use the correct password once when you actually do connect.
<bandit5432> lols
<rs0832> ny51bern_, yes , this is the recommended way to edit the grub configuration
<needlez> rww: thats why i have mine set up locked but i dont really care if someone breaks it ... i mean if you wanna take the time go ahead... you'd have a better chance coming to my door and asking for it tho...lol
<clausen> Gilos, I ended up just using the ubuntu desktop edition...
<clausen> Gilos, you don't have to reinstall.  Just logout, and relogin, selecting "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" as your session type
<rs0832> ny51bern_, now do you remember which entry on the menu is windows? when you see the grub menu at boot?
<ny51bern_> its like the last 1
<clausen> Gilos, I found it annoying that the netbook edition isn't very configurable
<away> error note : no emulation or mbr error
<ubnoob> Away: do you want to install or just try the disk? You can check your BIOS configuration if your having problems loading.
<ny51bern_> rs0832: its like that last 1.  theres ubuntu, then a bunch of other stuff
<rww> potat0: This seems to be rather irrelevant to my point :\
<away> when i boot from dvd
<needlez> thor? is this that knew flaw found in TKIP your talkin about?? or what??
<[thor]> ? no.. just the process of using aircrack-ng
<zosky> hi yall
<away> bios check
<[thor]> what you do to disconnect the client is up to you.
<Gilos> clausen, I chose the netbook because of my crappy resolution on this dell.  I like the icons on the side, but dang, they should have made that ubuntu symbol at the top the applications menu.
<ubnoob> away: I understand that you can boot from CD but not DVD- is this correct?
<rs0832> ny51bern_, ok find the line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in the file you just opened, and then i'll tell you what to do next
<ny51bern_> rs0832: got it
<away> yes
<needlez> true... i use the thing built into aircrack-ng deauth
<clausen> Gilos, the desktop edition is quite configurable... you can drag the panel to the left side, etc.
<clausen> Gilos, (you have to unlock it first)
<away> problem is also with win7/vista
<clausen> Gilos, and you can increase the size of icons if you like
<rs0832> ny51bern_, ok now you have to change that line.. dont do it yet.. i;ll check your config from the paste and tell you what to replace it with.. give me a minute
<clausen> Gilos, (you unlock things by right-clicking, and then clicking unlock)
<wyclif> LOTR is on in the background on TNT
<ny51bern_> rs0832: okay  sounds good
<[thor]> yeah, the deauth is a faked disconnection.. basically telling the connected client that they have lost authorization ( it then reconnects )
<ubnoob> Away: I don't know why you cant boot from a DVD unless the drive dosent suport it, are you wanting to install Ubuntu?
<[thor]> this is not talk for a support channel
<Amtrask> [thor] yeah I let it go after firmly lodging my foot in my mouth :P
<yshi> better question. how do i back track one kernel?
<Gilos> clausen, I tried that, didn't like how the icons/tabs looked.  Maybe I should try something like docky on the side?
<[thor]> :D
<away> a try many systems
<away> i
<needlez> yeps...lol aircrack-ng is fun
<rs0832> ny51bern_, ok so you should replace GRUB_DEFAULT=0 with GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<bandit5432> question how do you chown a folder on a wubi install
<ny51bern_> rs0832: ok
<zosky> im using rsync in a BASH script & piping its output to $log (rsync -avr $1 $2  1>$log)... each rsync command still outputs "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS" when i run the script. how to make that stop ?
<[thor]> Gilos: i recommend cairo-dock-glx
<ny51bern_> rs0832: click save?
<rs0832> ny51bern_, next save it,
<ny51bern_> rs0832: yup
<[thor]> Gilos: it's sexier than docky, and has more levels of control.
<rs0832> ny51bern_, then open a terminal and run
<needlez> Gilos: I second thor... i run cairo-dock myself
<away> i bye cheap dvd
<rs0832> ny51bern_, sudo update-grub
<clausen> Gilos, I'm surprised it looked bad... perhaps you need to make the size an even multiple of 12 to get it to look good?
<away> buy
<clausen> Gilos, (to get the icons to look good)
<yshi> Gilos, third, if i wanted to use a dock, thats my favorite
<shingen> zosky: >& $log for stdout and errors
<Gilos> thor needlez :thanks, I will check that out.
<shingen> ls
<ubnoob> Away: thats good, Ubuntu 10.10 is a good system to try, good luck with your journey.
<ny51bern_> rs0832: okay did that
<Gilos> clausen, just didn't like the text on the icons and having to make them too wide so they weren't truncated.
<ny51bern_> rs0832: wanna c what it responded?
<needlez> Kiba-dock used to be the shit, but can't get it to run anymore...lol libglitz1 is gone...so sad
<clausen> Gilos, text?
<rs0832> ny51bern_, 1 minute
<away> toshiba-samsung
<zosky> shingen, you da man!!! thnx
<needlez> thor: what do you think of Kiba-dock?? think it was nice??
<away> 20$
<yshi> if i have proprietary video driver installed, can i use a generic to get to a gui?
<[thor]> not used it
<rs0832> ny51bern_, sorry :) someone at my door
<clausen> Gilos, you can have just the ubuntu menu, without "Applications, Places, System"
<Gilos> I just found a ubuntu based distro that I'm trying in virtual box to see if I like it.  Ultimate-Edition
<away> my liteon was crash
<ny51bern_> rs0832: haha no worries
<Amtrask> yshi if you hold shift as the computer boots, GRUB should list a "single user" mode or "recovery" mode or something
<Amtrask> yshi and if you select that, it should have a "boot with safe graphics" option
<away> and motherboard crash too
<rs0832> ny51bern_, k.. lets continue... paste the output if you got any
<shingen> Gilos: ultimate edition is so loaded with crap, it's bloatware :)
<needlez> thor: image cairo-dock but you can take the icons and sling-shot them around the desktop when you get bored...lol
<away> i change Abit NF7 to ASUS A7V8X Delux
<yshi> Amtrask, thank you, i couldnt figure out how to get grub to show up. only ever seen it when dual booting
<EnigmaticCoder> I'm considering to buy LPI Linux Certification in a Nutshell, not because I want certification, but because I want a book that goes beyond the basics. But I only want to spend a little bit of money on it. Does anyone know how much the third addition has changed from the first edition. Is it worth getting the first adition even though it was published ten years ago?
<rww> utimate edition is also not supported here ;)
<Gilos> clausen, I will try that out again, I haven't tried it in 10.10, I think it was 8.x that I last tried the icons on the side (before I try cario)
<away> maybe hardware problem ?
<Amtrask> yshi no sweat, good luck man
<[thor]> needlez: hah.. that would drive me up the wall.. looking at videos now
<rs0832> ny51bern_, ok now open /boot/grub/grub.cfg and paste that.. you can give me the link here :)
<ny51bern_> rs0832: haha ok
<Gilos> it's nice seeing what all you can do with themes and all the bloat, maybe I will leave it in a virtualbox and pick out what I like and add it to my non-virtual
<yshi> Amtrask, are you sure it was shift? after a black screen for a bit it skipped to Ubuntu 10.10 mysystem tty1
<Amtrask> Gilos you're talking about making a virtual disk into a real OS? How do you do that?
<needlez> thor: it was nice, its dead now , they actually made cairo-dock to replace it from what ive read... kinda sad... i personally liked it better then cairo-dock, but cairo's got some nice things
<shingen> Gilos: yeah, instal ultamix or whatever their installer is, so you can pick and choose the bloat :)
<ny51bern_> rs0832:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/547875/
<qazster> You guys recommend cairo over docky?
<Amtrask> yshi I am pretty sure it's shift. At one point it should say "GRUB Starting..."
<ubnoob> Is their any highly recommended packet sniffers for Ubuntu? I looked at many but havent found one i liked yet.
<needlez> qazster: yes y??
<Gilos> Amtrask, no, I'm saying I will pick out the items installed into the U-E "bloatware" version and then install them on my main.
<Amtrask> ubnoob I think wireshark is the standard
<aka1337> hi
<qazster> just wondering. i've been using docky.
<Amtrask> Gilos ah okay
<qazster> What're some perks?
<rww> shingen: Don't suggest use of Ultimatix in this channel, please.
<needlez> qazster: wouldve recommend kiba-dock if it still existed or was still able to be installed...lol
<rs0832> ny51bern_, ok.. its done... now just check if everything is ok :)... do you have a live cd?
<quietone> arg! still can't convert a dvd so it will play on an ipod. just blank. surely this should be easier
<bandit5432> tcpdump is good packet sniffer
<ny51bern_> rs0832: yeah i do
<ubnoob> Amtrask: I tried WireShark, it was ok
<away> how to spy router network
<qazster> needles: haha well that's a shame.
<needlez> qazster: stacks, simplicity, and i could never get used to using Docky...lol
<ny51bern_> rs0832: should i boot from that?
<qazster> needlez: alright! I'll give it a try
<away> long long ago was program spy net to spy network on hub
<rs0832> ny51bern_, ok .. now reboot from your hd and check if it worked... if it didnt, boot into the live cd and come back to the channel :)
<hblount> hi. i dont know why but just today all my video files dont show any video, just audio. i tried different media players and different formats, always black video output and only audio. any idea how to fix? i have 2 week old ubuntu 10.10 installed on my laptop.
<xaetak> Hi I was wondering is samba is compatible with Windows 7? Since I can connect, but asks me for a password - something that does not  happen on any other Windows machine.
<AdrenaliN1983> Hi, im having some trouble with postfix, I have it working in conjunction with dovecot and connection/authentication is no problem, but when sending emails from external email address to postfix they are not getting to a user. I have a FQDN, can someone help?
<needlez> qazster: have you ever used Kiba-dock or heard about it?? if not google it and watch some vids it will blow your mind what it can do
<[thor]> needlez: i use a minimal setup for my cairodock, panel mode at the bottom, and a clock.. that's pretty much it. http://uppix.net/d/2/3/eeaf4c34f0a589d4a8fe0478a0ab5.png
<ny51bern_> rs0832: okay thanks so much!
<rs0832> ny51bern_, yyou shouldnt need to though:)
<rs0832> ny51bern_, youre welcome :)
<ny51bern_> rs0832: haha ill ocme back regardless
<shingen> rww: you could add ultamatix as a repository too... I haven't personally done it since hardy though, but to each their own...
<ny51bern_> ur the bestttt
<ny51bern_> thanks
<rs0832> ny51bern_, :)
<ubnoob> I see alot of options for packet sniffers, any of them have the same abilities as Kismac?
<qazster> needlez: No I haven't I'm kinda new. Could I find an old version floating around if it's good?
<rww> shingen: You can. Doing so is not supported here, though, so don't suggest it.
<needlez> thor: nice and simple...i like ... mines like OSX, but gnome icons and default setup...lol
<rww> !ultamatix | shingen
<ubottu> shingen: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<rww> also,
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<needlez> qazster: wont work libglitz1 got removed from synaptic and i havent found anyway to reload it... sorries
<rww> (adding repositories from derivatives has the same issue)
<dubey> hello
<shingen> rww: gotcha... how about xubuntu and lubuntu? :)
<rww> shingen: Xubuntu is officially supported here and in #xubuntu. Lubuntu's in some sort of weird gray area as far as officialness goes, but it's fine in #lubuntu and generally fine here too.
<dubey> I am using ubuntu 10.10 on my dell N5010. It is fresh installation but i am not able to use wireless
<AdrenaliN1983> Hi, im having some trouble with postfix, I have it working in conjunction with dovecot and connection/authentication is no problem, but when sending emails from external email address to postfix they are not getting to a user. I have a FQDN, can someone help?
<sidd_mak> dubey: chipset ??
<ny51bern> rs0832: when i  booted, windows xp was highlighted as default :)
<yshi> dubey, i find with every laptop ive tried that had wireless issues if you lan in and check the Additional Drivers there is a proprietary driver that makes wireless work
<dubey> intel
<rs0832> ny51bern_, great :)
<hblount> hi. i dont know why but just today all my video files dont show any video, just audio. i tried different media players and different formats, always black video output and only audio. any idea how to fix? i have 2 week old ubuntu 10.10 installed on my laptop.
<ny51bern> rs0832: sweet. you totally made my day lol. sorry for bothering u tho ;)
<needlez> dubey: lspci -nnk from terminal and pm with result so i can see what it shows if anything
<sidd_mak> dubey : intel what??
<sidd_mak> dubey : intel 945
<sidd_mak> dubey : intel 965??
<rs0832> ny51bern_, no problem.. i m here to be bothered :)
<ny51bern> rs0832: haha well ty very much. really appreciate it :).... im off to bed. gn!
<dubey> giving wait
<AdrenaliN1983> Hi, can someone tell me which part of post fix I need to configure to translate email addresses? e.g. username@mydomain.com goes to username@localhost ?
<vantage> what does ubunto use for package management?
<rs0832> ny51bern_, y/w :)
<sidd_mak> dubey : which wifi adapter ???
<nirazio> How can you broadcast a network share (ftp/sftp/webdav) so that it shows up in nautilus for other users??
<dubey> http://pastebin.com/PJfiwpbY
<sidd_mak> dubey : u seems to be having BCM
<SirShmoopy> vantage, natively it uses Synaptic
<rww> vantage: dpkg, though you probably want to use a frontend like apt-get, synaptic, Software Centre, etc.
<carlotolinero> Hi...
<Gilos> hblount, not a ubuntu export, but check this out.. sounds like a codec issue.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<vantage> sirshmoopy. it uses binarys? and handles on the dependencies?
<Jason> hello everybody
<Amtrask> I can't boot the 10.10 alt. installer OR live disc, ubuntu or xubuntu. The screen simply goes blank and never comes back on. I have tried nomodeset and xforcevesa and vga=771 to no avail. The weird thing is 10.04 works fine (but doesn't support my wireless card). Any ideas?
<sidd_mak> dubey : try installing BCM driver from repo
<hblount> Gilos: thanks i'm checking it out
<qazster> hey jason
<AlbertoP> Amtrask: nvidia card?
<AdrenaliN1983> Hi, can someone tell me which part of post fix I need to configure to translate email addresses? e.g. username@mydomain.com goes to username@localhost ?
<dubey> sidd_mak : what will be the name of driver ?
<shingen> AdrenaliN1983: try asking in #postfix
<SirShmoopy> vantage, yeah apt-get is a cli client, synaptic is a gui, both handle all that. (<-rather new here)
<AdrenaliN1983> Thanks :)
<hblount> Gilos: i dont know about that because all my video files were working yesterday
<Amtrask> Alberto no actually an ATI something or other. It's this laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214022 . I think it may have to do with the video sharing memory with the system, but only "sometimes"
<AlbertoP> Amtrask: ok...no clue then. Sorry
<Amtrask> AlbertoP well thanks anyway :)
<sidd_mak> dubey : try searching b341 or something like lppy
<Gilos> hblount, usually when you have audio and no video it's a codec issue.  So then what changes did you make since yesterday?
<vantage> Sirshmoopy didnt they use to use or maybe still do ... use apt-get for slackware
<SirShmoopy> vantage, not sure, i havent used slackware yet
<hblount> Gilos: nothing that i know of :P maybe i just have to reinstall and it will magically work like it magically broke
<vantage> sirshmoopy well thanks for the response. :x
<Gilos> hblount, have you even tried rebooting?  I know it's not windows but..........  :p
<vantage> Cilos.... wow...
<hblount> Gilos: i'll try right now, but i dont think so because i just turned on my laptop. brb
<sidd_mak> dubey : there is prob in 10.10 for BCM4313
<shingen> slackware originally was a tarball distro...  pkgtool came about in slackware 10
<RandBrittain> I'm trying to get a drive I just partitioned to ext4 to automount, but for some reason, pysdm is being unhelpful. It's giving me data about the drives that I'm sure is incorrect (saying they're ext2) and telling me that sda1 is mounted to sdb1. That can't be right. Any idea what could be wrong?
<rww> vantage: I don't think so, no.
<Amtrask> I can't boot the 10.10 alt. installer OR live disc, ubuntu or xubuntu. The screen simply goes blank and never comes back on. I have tried nomodeset and xforcevesa and vga=771 to no avail. The weird thing is 10.04 works fine (but doesn't support my wireless card). Any ideas?
<ilyekkakai> I have a USB flash drive which won't mount or format with disk utility or gparted. Is it useless or is there a way to format it?
<hblount> hi. yesterday my video's were working fine but today it only shows black video display and only audio works. i installed ubuntu 10.10 2 weeks ago on this laptop. can anyone help?
<hblount> i tried different media players and different video formats all same black screen only audio
<rs0832> hblount, just a suggestion - did you try winff
<hblount> rs0832, whats that
<Lonewulf> Hi I am having trouble with Ubuntu 10.10 and an atheros ar5007 Wlan card.
<wyclif> hello
<rs0832> hblount, a player/converter that does just about every format
<Lonewulf> I just cannot get it to turn on.
<rs0832> wyclif, hi
<rs0832> wyclif, :)
<Roaks> hello
<wyclif> rs0832: oh hey
<wyclif> rs0832: we're snowed in so might as well hang out in support
<rs0832> hblount, if it works then it is probably something with your installed codecs and stuff
<rs0832> wyclif, oh :)
<Guest75494> I've got what's probably an easy problem to fix. I'm trying to install ubuntu-netbook 10.10 on my wife's Toshiba NB305. I already removed windows from the hard drive, and attempted to install via USB drive twice, it kept hanging up. I'm currently attempting installation with a CD, and it appears to be faring no better. I can follow directions well, but my linux knowledge is only basic.
<wyclif> I decided to start using tmux instead of screen
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<wyclif> Guest75494 Where are you in the install right now?
<wyclif> hi royale1223
<Gilos> hblount, do you have a live CD/DVD that you can boot to and see if you can view your files?
<Guest47079> hello, i'm trying to install vuze and i'm having difficulty. i'm pretty sure i have to install jre first, but i'm not sure how to do that. i have the file downloaded
<ilyekkakai> It won't even let me create a partition table. Does this mean the USB drive is bad? It won't mount/format on a Mac computer either...
<qazster> Random Question, My wireless randomly stops sometimes, but it'll start right back. Not a problem, just a nuisance when I try to browse the net
<Guest75494> black screen, says "Ubuntu 10.10" over 4 dots, slightly up and left of center. Every now and then the dots cycle color, but its really slow going
<rs0832> Guest47079, dont install from a file ... use synaptic
<rs0832> Guest47079, install sun-java6-* (* = plugin, jre, bin, fonts)
<wyclif> Guest75494: system will not boot now?
<hblount> Gilos, good idea. im gonna try winff first real quick. thanks
<Lonewulf> Guest47079, I have never had luck with the package from there site. Try googiling Vuze for Ubuntu.
<Gilos> hblount try the live CD and if it works I would try that original link I sent to reinstall your codecs, or mplayer or vlc which have all the codecs built in.
<Gilos> hblount good luck.  bed time for me.
<Guest75494> wyclif, should I turn the computer off with the power button? I just hit enter and the cd drive went nuts, but the dots are cycling considerably faster now.
<hblount> Gilos, sounds good thanks maaaaan
<rww> Guest47079: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<wyclif> how do you get tmux to split screen vertically? I thought it was Ctrl-B but was wrong...heh
<Guest47079> I'm using 10.10
<Yuhong> I mistakenly set this bug to Fix Released: >	https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/455067
<ilyekkakai> is my USb drive dead or do I just not know how to fix it?
<Yuhong> Can anyone change it back to in progress?
<wyclif> Guest75494: yes, a hard reboot would probably reveal a lot
<Guest75494> will do
<Lonewulf> Need help withAR5007 wlan card.
<wyclif> Guest75494: note any error msgs it gives
<rww> Guest47079: just use the 'vuze' package that's in the repositories already?
<wyclif> brb
<Guest47079> I didn't even think to check that. I've hit install, waiting to see what happens.
<rww> Yuhong: Try asking in #ubuntu-bugs. It's something that normal users (and normal Ubuntu Members, apparently) can't do.
<needlez> how many ppl on here have their kernel image at 2.6.35-24 and have a working wifi connection with a built in realtek or bcm card??
<rs0832> needlez, do you have a problem with a kernel update?
<Jordan_U> Yuhong: Try asking in #ubuntu-bugs.
<Yuhong> I did.
<Yuhong> I just did.
<rww> Jordan_U is slow ;P
 * Jordan_U curses ssh lag.
<needlez> rs0832: yes if I update to the -24 kernel it eats my wifi connection. Im at -23 right now cuz of this issue also -24 would return with the -1 channel issue for aircrack-ng which I had already patched in -23... just wondering how many ppl also have these issues or if just me
<babyelephant> 第一次进入聊天室。。
<rww> !cn | babyelephant
<ubottu> babyelephant: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qazster> needlez: I got cairo! it's nice, better than docky I think. Any themes you recommend?
<needlez> rs0832: also confirmed with 4 other ppl that they lost wifi connection once they did the update, they had bcm cards, i have a realtek card
<Amtrask> I can't boot the 10.10 alt. installer OR live disc, ubuntu or xubuntu. The screen simply goes blank and never comes back on. I have tried nomodeset and xforcevesa and vga=771 to no avail. The weird thing is 10.04 works fine (but doesn't support my wireless card). Running an ATI Radeon Mobility HD 4250 Any ideas?
<needlez> qazster: i just have mine set to default
<rs0832> needlez, which ubuntu are you using?
<needlez> qazster: their used to be one to look like I phone... but it got pulled not sure why
<needlez> rs0832: all using ubuntu 10.10
<Guest75494> wyclif, sitting at Ubuntu over 5 dots, centered on screen this time, appears to be doing nothing. Unless I push a button (happened by accident), then one of the dots cycles color
<TBruff13> hey
<TBruff13> i need some help
<lizhi_> hello,all
<qazster> TBruff13:What's the problem?
<TBruff13> every time i start xterm my friends list is gone and it asks me to reenter my info
<TBruff13> xchat sorry
<needlez> rs0832: was wondering if this could be a bug?? not sure
<rs0832> needlez, try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<lizhi_> when i install a software in ubuntu server,then tell me libmysqlclient16 is error?
<TBruff13> still
<TBruff13> here
<duron23> ignore this
<rs0832> needlez, i helped someone else fix a simalar bug yesterday with a wireless conn. and this did the trick
<TBruff13> hello
<ubnoob> I just reinstalled wireshark, does anyone know what this means- "On Linux, you need to have "packet socket" support enabled in your kernel; see the "Packet socket" item in the Linux "Configure.help" file. Your distribution might enable this by default in the kernel.
<needlez> thanx rs0832: but my other thing is i will still get the -1 channel if running aircrack-ng won't i??? do you know if this fixes that issue?? if not im happy running -23
<rww> ubnoob: I have no idea, but I do know that wireshark needs sudo privileges (run e.g. gksudo wireshark) to do packet capture.
<rww> ubnoob: with that, it all works fine for me.
<rs0832> needlez, sorry but i am unsure about that
<lizhi_> #erlang
<klb_> so i just got netflix like an idiot and didn't realize until after u can't run it on linux is this true? anybody know?
<klb_> I remember reading something about this and it just hit me
<Amtrask> klb_ netflix detects your browser tags and doesn't stream to Linux browsers
<rww> klb_: correct, you can't do instant watch on Linux
<qazster> Is netflix really OS specific?
<kage_> yeah the only way to do it is through virtual boxing it
<qazster> that sucks
<Amtrask> klb_ but you might be able to run a VM with windows *shrug*
<Some_Person> I'd try user agent spoofing
<shentino> I don't mind companies only catering to windows...as much
<shentino> as I do companies going out of their way to NOT support anything else
<ShapeShifter499> how do I tell if I am running a 64 bit firefox?
<kage_> yeah it uses the silverlight platform if i remember right
<needlez> rs0832: also just confirmed by 5th person reverted back to -22 and installed b43fwcutter and lpphyinstaller and removed bcmwl-kernel-source fixes the issue with bcm chipsets and wifi error... -24 broke support for bcm chipsets totally no fix as of right now except reverts
<shentino> shapeshifter:  strace it and check for 64 bit addresses?
<rww> Amtrask, Some_Person, klb_: It relies on Digital Rights Management components of Silverlight that aren't available on Linux (even with Moonlight or whatever it's called). User agent spoofing won't work.
<Amtrask> shentino I'll give Netflix the benefit of the doubt and say they probably don't specifically DENY Linux as not support it *shrug*
<klb_> what is this thing called moonlight says its compatiable with silverlight
<Lonewulf> There is moonlight witch is for Linux
<Some_Person> rww: Well, then I won't be getting Netflix any time soon
<klb_> i downloaded it now and didn't work
<ShapeShifter499> shentino, how?>
<rww> Moonlight won't make Netflix work.
<Lonewulf> Yeah it is a silverlight clone
<shentino> I don't know the exact syntax
<needlez> rs0832: seems -24 wants to install the wrong bcm drivers for the bcm4313 ... and bcm4312
<rww> This is a rather common topic in here. You won't get Netflix instant watch on a PC without OS X or Windows being involved.
<klb_> and doesn't work that blows so bad
<lizhi_> please help me
<needlez> these two cards
<rww> (assuming it still supports OS X, anyway)
<ShapeShifter499> shentino, can you help on a more  noobish linux level?
<rs0832> needlez, ah ok..
<ShapeShifter499> lolz
<klb_> god damn it
<klb_> thanks for ur help guys
<shentino> this is an expert method, but I would try reading the strace man page and looking for how to attach it to an existing PID
<klb_> sorry for cussing
<shentino> then find out what PID firefox is using
<klb_> kinda
<ubnoob> rww: it works now when i use terminal, although it says that it could be dangerous running it as root.
<Lonewulf> rww, I heard that OS X is linux based so it might work some how.
<Amtrask> Anyone know why an AMD Radeon Mobility HD 4250 would not let me run any form of 10.10?
<rww> Lonewulf: It's not, and it doesn't.
<axp2> guys, anyone know why dbus-daemon would be taking so much ram? just noticed it's currently using 0.8Gb
<wificrack> mri chamocon el irc de  konverstaion puedo  ocultar la ip
<rww> ubnoob: Yeah, running stuff as root isn't the safest thing. It's needed for the packet capturing stuff Wireshark does, though, so...
<rww> Some_Person: That's a stance I can respect. I have a Wii and a set-top box that both do Instant Watch, though :|
<wificrack> qazster: ??
<qazster> sorry
<qazster> accident
<qazster> lo siento
<wificrack> nhandler:  ocultame la ip
<Some_Person> rww: My HTPC runs Windows :|
<wificrack> please nhandler ocultame la ip
<Lonewulf> Any one Know the AR5007 card
<Amtrask> rww I agree, but unfortunately I feel like it's really Netflix that gets the short end of the stick here. Production companies force the DRM on them
<ubnoob> rww: what precautions should i use to be safe?
<rww> wificrack: English here. #ubuntu-es for Spanish, #ubuntu-br for Portuguese (I'm not sure which you're using.).
<hblount> hi. yesterday my video's were working fine but today it only shows black video display and only audio works. i tried different media players and different video formats all same black screen only audio. i installed ubuntu 10.10 2 weeks ago on this laptop. can anyone help?
<rs0832> hblount, i take it winff didnt work either? :)
<rww> ubnoob: Don't do anything stupid like saving capture files to /etc/passwd or whatever ;)
<Guest19844> hello
<hblount> rs0832, nope : (
<Amtrask> ubnoob just realize that while running the program with sudo it can modify any file or setting on your system. Just be careful
<ubnoob> rww: ok i won't, thanks
<Guest19844> I am having a black screen issue when I start my computer
<rww> Amtrask: I know. There's a decent argument to be made that they should be boycotted anyway so that they'll put more pressure on production companies.
<rs0832> hblount, did you do any installs/upgrades?
<ubnoob> Amtrask: thanks
<needlez> rs0832: posted my fix to ubuntu forums under a previous thread... but will also post as new thread for fixes...
<rs0832> needlez, k thats good
<Amtrask> rww I think Netflix is already the target of production company ire since their profits are ridiculous. They don't have to deal with FCC or broadcasting of any kind, they have pretty low overhead (compared to, say, NBC). Offtopic, sorry, I'll knock it off :P
<Guest19844> I wonder if someone could assist me in helping my blackscreen issue, I've started reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen#Analysis Techniques
<Guest19844> but need some more help
<rww> Amtrask: Yeah, was about to suggest we move to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<hblount> rs0832, i only updated ubuntu once right after i first installed 2 weeks ago. videos were working fine yesterday though :P
<nit-wit> Guest19844, when are you getting the screen a live cd or install
<Guest19844> Install
<Guest19844> I installed Ubuntu today
<rs0832> hblount, do flash videos work?
<nit-wit> Guest19844, booting the cd
<hblount> rs0832, nope :(
<Guest19844> Put in the CD you're saying?
<rs0832> hblount, do this - gksudo totem (in terminal)
<chinosuke> Hi gurus, I need help to find out which program using my port #555. http://dpaste.de/nXW5/
<rww> chinosuke: run that with sudo in front of it, it should give program names
<yshi> does anyone know if you can play say an mkv video with a separate mp3 with vlc?
<rs0832> hblount, and when totem player starts up, leave the terminal open, and try playing a file.. if you see any output in the terminal, paste it
<hblount> rs0832, flash works when i stream online vids
<potat0> yshi: usually you need the stream embedded in the mkv
<Guest75494> Hey guys and gals, I need a hand. I'm trying to install ubuntu-netbook 10.10 on my wife's netbook (Toshiba NB305). I wiped windows off her hard drive already, and tried to install via usb twice. Both times it took forever. Acted like it just stopped unless I hit a button. I was never able to get past the setup screens. Just tried with a CD this time, still no bueno. I'm a beginner with...
<hblount> dont know if that matters
<Guest75494> ...linux, unfortunately.
<potat0> yshi: but, you can try "Advanced Open" adn see if there's an option
<zhespelt> I have a partition for my dropbox account and I want to make links from everything in /dropbox/Dropbox in my home folder (overwriting existing files). How do I do that?
<pobre> hey
<nit-wit> Guest19844, no I was reading as the install boot cd. so if you poweron the computer hold down the shift to get the grub mrnu. Hit e for edit use the arrow keys to navigate to just before quiet splash put in nomodeset  hold down crtlthe hit x to boot
<rs0832> hblount, hmm.. it should
<yshi> potat0, can you have more than one audio stream in an mkv>
<rs0832> hblount, it means something is not installed properly
<chinosuke> rww: Thanks
<potat0> yshi: yes
<pobre> i hav a problem wit my windows
<pobre> ???????????
<pobre> somewhere helpme
<pobre> ?
<rs0832> hblount, did you try the methid i told you? ^^
<potat0> pobre: what?
<RealOpty> LOL
<rs0832> pobre, tell us the problem
<coz_> pobre,   is the cold air blowing through them?
<coz_> pobre,  try to be a little more specific about the issue :)
<hblount> rs0832, sorry hold on a sec
<rs0832> coz_, :D
<yshi> potat0, :O could you direct me to a help or such?
<rs0832> hblount, sure
<yshi> pobre, what window manager are you using?
<pobre> ma machinne turn off
<pobre> later 15
<RealOpty> explorer.exe
<coz_> pobre,   ah  ok....
<rww> pobre: Microsoft Windows isn't supported in this channel. Try /join ##windows
<coz_> pobre,   ok but the computer is on now ...yes?
<potat0> yshi: google search "multiple stream audio mkv" or something similar
<KM0201> Romeria: i'm back...
<rodolfo> hi, anyone know if I can install a i686 os in a netbook?
<potat0> rodolfo: depends on your processor arch
<RealOpty> LOL
<rww> rodolfo: most netbooks are i686-compatible, yes. Depends on your processor.
<rodolfo> intel atom?
<rww> rodolfo: Atom works, yes
<nit-wit> Guest19844, pm
<rodolfo> ok thanks
<zhespelt> Anyone? -- I have a partition for my dropbox account and I want to make links from everything in /dropbox/Dropbox in my home folder (overwriting existing files). How do I do that?
<Guest75494> Disregard my previous question. New one: Ubuntu should boot and function considerably faster than win7, right? I used to have ubuntu on a desktop several years ago, and it definitely outperformed windows then.
<zhespelt> I tried ln -s -f /dropbox/Dropbox/* /home/bob/*
<pobre> ubuntu is really easy
<hblount> rs0832, nothing in terminal :(
<pobre> and beautiful
<rs0832> hblount, hmm did you try a restart?
<coz_> zhespelt,  mmm   mmm  ln -s  /dropbox/Dropbox  /home/bob
<hblount> rs0832, yeah. or do you mean after doing the totem thing?
<rs0832> hblount, no
<coz_> zhespelt,  I think thats all you should need  but let me be sure hold on while I try
<hblount> rs0832, i dont know if i never noticed this or it just started happening, but i see the video and it is really really really dark, not black technically
<rs0832> hblount, hmm did you check your config?
<coz_> zhangwan,  or  maybe just right click the entire directory...  make a link and cut and paste that into the home folder
<needlez> hblount: whats the issue with totem your having?? couldnt find the start of your post
<hblount> rs0832, what config? how do i do that?
<zhespelt> Nevermind, figured it out. ln -s /dropbox/Dropbox/* /home/bob (didn't need the last /*, but I though I already tried that)
<zhespelt> Thanks.
<rs0832> hblount, wait , type this in a terminal  without the quotes - 'gstreamer-properties'
<hblount> needlez, i am having problem with black/dark video output and only sound working when i try to play videos of any format with different media players
<ilyekkakai> yep.. this USb drive is definitely dead.
<needlez> hblount: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed??
<rs0832> needlez, his flash played works... it is only desktop players that give the problem apparently
<hblount> rs0832, dont know if i made clear, but flv's that i downloaded have black/dark video but flash streaming that i watch in web browser work
<needlez> rs0832: hmm ok im gonna look thru google and see what i can turn up,
<rs0832> hblount, yes...did the window open?
<systemg33k> How can I get rid of a directory in Wine after I've uninstalled software from start menu? It's not under Browse C: (start menu)
<hblount> rs0832, yeah
<rs0832> hblount, in the video tab,
<ShapeShifter499> I installed java but the plugin isn't showing in firefox
<rs0832> hblount, whats selected in the dropdown for default output?
<coz_> systemg33k,   I dont use wine at all however you could also try the #winehq  channel
<systemg33k> coz_, ty coz_ i just remembered maybe i just need a restart.
<rs0832> ShapeShifter499, do you have icedtea installed?
<ShapeShifter499> ya
<needlez> hblount: do you have VLC installed??
<rs0832> ShapeShifter499, remove it and restart ff
<hblount> rs0832, autodetect
<hblount> needlez, yeah
<needlez> go into vlc in program and click quick settings and video then click on ¨set video mode to openGl¨
<rs0832> ShapeShifter499, remove it using synaptic *
<needlez> hblount: see if that works
<ubnoob> Is their any way to see if my Network card supports packet injection, i installed Aircrack but cant find the program after the install.
<ShapeShifter499> rs0832, ik but I thought I would be able to disable the iced tea plugin in firefox
<needlez> ubnoob: pm me ill teach you
<ShapeShifter499> rs0832, the sun java just doesn't show up in firefox's plugin list
<rs0832> ShapeShifter499, you can, but unless icedtea is removed, the java plugin will not replace it
<ShapeShifter499> rs0832, ah ol
<ShapeShifter499> rs0832, *ok
<coz_> ubnoob,   did you open aricarck-ng in terminal?
<coz_> ubnoob,  rather   aircrack-ng
<ubnoob> coz: i doint know how to open aircrack-ng in terminal
<rs0832> ubnoob, just type it in a terminal
<coz_> ubnoob,  did you read throught this   http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=injection_test&DokuWiki=48dc3723cc3bc75362595831a3e9bf2d
<hblount> needlez, cant find opengl option :P
<coz_> ubnoob,  this is a terminal application ...there is no "window"  to use for it ...it is called up and run withing the terminal window itself
<ShapeShifter499> rs0832, ok thanks, works now....  seems that the repo is off a version
<Cowo_Pengen> #jember
<rs0832> ShapeShifter499, :) np
<systemg33k> ubnoob, type in aircrack gui in google and it'll come with forums of aircrack with gui availability download
<qazster> See you guys later! 2:15 AM here ha
<coz_> same here
<coz_> time for bed
<systemg33k> what's the command to remove a directory?
<ZykoticK9> systemg33k, if it's empty "rmdir /dir"
<sunrize> how to convert a doc file into pdf file
<rww> systemg33k: if it's not empty, rm -r path/to/directory
<linze> morning all
<rs0832> sunrize, if you use open office writer, you can export it from there, i think
<sunrize> rs0832, it is extended with .chm  extension
<rs0832> sunrize, ah that is not a doc file
<rs0832> sunrize, thats html actually
<rs0832> sunrize, a 'compiled help file'
<sunrize> rs0832, now i can convert it into pdf....or any other readable file
<rww> !info chm2pdf | sunrize
<ubottu> sunrize: chm2pdf (source: chm2pdf): A Python script that converts CHM files into PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1.1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 136 kB
<rs0832> sunrize, you can use chm2pdf
<rww> try installing that package.
<sunrize> rs0832, now how i can convert it into pdf....or any other readable file
<rs0832> :)
<rww> !info chmsee
<sunrize> rww, which package
<ubottu> chmsee (source: chmsee): A chm file viewer written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 700 kB
<rww> might also be useful. There's probably other options out there too.
<rww> sunrize: chm2pdf, as I just had ubottu tell you about.
<rs0832> sunrize, use archmage to extract to html.. then open it in your browser/oo , etc and export
<Ormie> How do i update firefox version on ubuntu (The good way) Beacause i want the beta version
<sunrize> rs0832, but it is not opening ...
<rs0832> sunrize, what's not opening?
<rww> Ormie: Use the Mozilla Team PPA, bearing in mind that this (like other PPAs) is not officially supported: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<rww> (there is no officially-supported way to get prerelease versions of Firefox on released versions of Ubuntu, hence the PPA)
<Ormie> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<hblount> hi. yesterday my video's were working fine but today it only shows black video display and only audio works. i tried different media players and different video formats all same black screen only audio. i installed ubuntu 10.10 2 weeks ago on this laptop. can anyone help?
<sunrize> rs0832, it is opening but the content in it is not in a readable form
<rs0832> sunrize, what are you using to open it?
<rs0832> hblount, i think i found something
<sunrize> rs0832, open with html.....it is the only option it is prompting me to open
<rs0832> sunrize, use archmage from synaptic
<rs0832> sunrize, otherwise it will not open as it is compiled html
<rs0832> hblount, try reinstalling totem and gstreamer plugins using synaptic
<hblount> ok
<Colin969> Can anyone help me?
<ZykoticK9> hblount, try opening "gstreamer-properties" from a terminal, then select the Video tab, and for Default Output select "X Windows System (no XV)" and retest your video
<apctr> hi all, my pen drive stuck on read only mode on any linux version
<apctr> how can i fix it
<Colin969> ANyone?
<quietone> Colin969,  just ask
<hblount> Zykotick9, it works that way
<sunrize> while i am trying to open my synaptic it is giving the error like this :::::::::::::This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<xaetak> Can I replace the desktop in the netbook edition with the gnome desktop from the desktop dition?
<xaetak> Edition
<Colin969> quietone: Where can I find INtel GMA 3150 Drivers?
<rs0832> sunrize,  are your updates running or something?
<ZykoticK9> xaetak, if you install the ubuntu-desktop package then when you log in you can choose either Netbook or Desktop
<quietone> Colin969, I don't know. anyone else able to help Colin969?
<xaetak> Ok.
<sunrize> rs0832, how to stop that
<Colin969> Anyone know where I can find Intel GMA 3150 Drivers
<xaetak> how is the default desktop package name?
<yshi> potat0, thank you again for that, having commentary/japanese in the same container is awesome
<rww> xaetak: ubuntu-desktop
<xaetak> But itś not installed
<rs0832> sunrize, hmm you have to do so in system>administration>update manager
<hlzxy_> i need  help
<Colin969> rs0832, Where can I find Intel GMA 3150 Drivers?
<turgon> hello// any midnight commander user?
<rww> xaetak: no, it's not installed on Ubuntu Netbook Edition. The netbook desktop package is ubuntu-netbook, I think.
<rww> !repeat | Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<royale1223> hlzxy_, what about?
<Colin969> Been searching the past 30 mins =/
<hlzxy_> my home dir   move away.
<rs0832> Colin969, i think there is a page for that on ubuntu support site.
<rs0832> Colin969, hold on let me check
<rs0832> Colin969, what kind of a computer do you have?
<hlzxy_> royale1223:my last home cannot mount auto,  and it create a new home ,wo can I do
<Colin969> rs0832, An Acer Aspire One its installed alongside XP
<rs0832> Colin969, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers#Intel
<rs0832> Colin969, let me know if that works out for you
<will_d> Is this a place I could get a quick pointer on booting to single user mode?
<Colin969> rs0832, Been searching ages, I will
<Colin969> Hmm
<rww> will_d: hold down the shift key at boot, select one of the Recovery lines on the boot menu that pops up
<Colin969> rs0832, How does this work?
<rs0832> Colin969, ?
<quietone> another failed attempt at video to ipod. avidemux failed, as do 2 of 4 cmds at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095. help, please.
<rs0832> Colin969, install them from synaptic
<Colin969> rs0832, do i find the filenames online?
<Colin969> rs0832, Oh
<will_d> rww: thank you
<hlzxy_> my home dir become  new,  and my last home dir become a   plug , how I could get it back as home?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: what did you do?
<hlzxy_> I am not clearly.
<Colin969> rs0832, Why is nothing simple? I cant even find a Synaptic download link
<Colin969> rs0832, Onlyinstalled yesterday
<rs0832> Colin969, synaptic download link?
<moos> I need to bareback the default seating to my ubuntu10.10
<rs0832> Colin969, just go to system>administration>synaptic package manager
<Colin969> rs0832, Oh...
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so do you mean that /home/something become /home/somethinelese, or what?
<hlzxy_> gobbe: yes
<gobbe> hlzxy_: sudo mv /home/somethingelse /home/somethingnew
<hlzxy_> gobbe: no ..
<ZykoticK9> quietone, you might want to try the encoder Handbrake (it doesn't use ffmpeg) it's a GUI that has Apple presets and has working AAC audio - it is NOT in the default repository but is available either as a download or from some PPAs.
<yshi> quietone, have you tried arista transcoder?
<moos> i don’t no the default package
<gobbe> hlzxy_: no?
<hlzxy_> gobbe: my zone for home  is  away
<quietone> ZykoticK9, I see if I can find it.
<gobbe> hlzxy_: zone?
<quietone> yshi, never heard of it.
<gobbe> hlzxy_: i don't really get your real problem
<hlzxy_> gobbe:seems it  become a external disk
<sspm_coe> hello, I want to use skype on ubuntu is it possible?
<gobbe> sspm_coe: yes it is
<ZykoticK9> sspm_coe, sure, it's in the Partner repo actually
<hlzxy_> gobbe:em ,I do  not know how to descripte  clearly
<sspm_coe> gobbe: can you please tell how?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: hmmh.. so your home-folder is now external disk? or what
<hlzxy_> gobbe:yes
<yshi> quietone, its pretty good, has quite a few presets. plus a bunch of dl. ive never owned or operated an apple product so i cant say anything about how well it ipods, but it ripped for the DroidX quite nice
<hlzxy_> gobbe:  all content didn't changed
<Colin969> rs0832, Says the Newer drivers installed, What the dbg suffix version?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: pass output of 'sudo ls -l /home' to pastebin
<hlzxy_> gobbe: I am now mount it to /home...
<Colin969> rs0832 might be the Game ill check with Lugaru
<rs0832> Colin969, good luck:)
<sunit> hello , I am trying to install j2ee sdk in ubuntu 9.10
<hlzxy_> gobbe: and can not umount it now,wait some time
<Colin969> Which extensions does Ubuntu use? I mean like.tar .bzr?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so what was changed
<rs0832> Colin969, extension for what?
<sunit> I am getting error :  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sunit> please help me
<gobbe> sunit: install  libstdc++6
<Colin969> rs0832, I mean it can be in a few formats
<rs0832> sunit, i told you to install libstdc++6 the last time,... didnt that work?
<rs0832> Colin969, i m sorry i still dont understand ... can you rephrase
<Colin969> rs0832, Its an installer, Its Braid For Linux
<rs0832> Colin969, ah ok, and you have downloaded the tar gz?
<hlzxy_> gobbe:  result : drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2010-12-27 15:20 likewise-open
<Colin969> T
<sunit> when I tried to install libstdc+ +6 , I am getting : already install
<Colin969> rs0832, Getting Lugaru HD So its a .bin
<gobbe> hlzxy_: that's only folder?
<rs0832> sunit, install libstdc++6-dev
<Colin969> rs0832, But Osmos has like 5 diff ones
<hlzxy_> gobbe:  yes  , last home have  more
<sunit> rs0832, ok . I am trying
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so have you deleted them or moved them?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: it's quite impossible to help without knowing what happend really
<rs0832> Colin969, they can all be used,... just in diff ways
<hlzxy_> gobbe:  Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/sda6             19222656  12939220   5306900  71% / none                   2037408       268   2037140   1% /dev none                   2041612       720   2040892   1% /dev/shm none                   2041612       108   2041504   1% /var/run none                   2041612         0   2041612   0% /var/lock none                   2041612         0   2041612
<Colin969> rs0832, oh thanks, for clearing my confussion
<rs0832> Colin969, sure np:)
<sunit> rs0832, I am getting : : Couldn't find package libsdtc++6-dev
<gobbe> hlzxy_: please use pastebin, it's much easier to read
<hlzxy_> gobbe: sorry.
<Colin969> rs0832, In Synaptics it says somin like i8xx and i9xx support, But Mines a GMA 3150?
<rs0832> sunit, install libstdc++6-4.5-dev
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so. What did you do. Did you delete your folder, move it, or what?
<hlzxy_> gobbe: no..
<rs0832> Colin969, yes.. but it should support actually.. because i dont think that there are any other intel driver packages
<Inumedia> My touchpad seems to accelerate faster horizontally rather than vertically, does anyone know a way to stop this or why it happens? ( It seems to change regarding to my total resolution aspect ratio. )
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so what did you do?
<quietone> yshi, arista failed. winff fails too.
<gobbe> hlzxy_: as you might understand, it's totally impossible to help you without knowing what happened
<rs0832> Colin969, you can also try intel's website .. i think they give linux drivers too... but i am not sure
<hlzxy_> gobbe: last time .I want to make a mini  os
<Colin969> rs0832, They said compile my own or find one in a repository?
<rs0832> sunit, done?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: mini os?
<rs0832> Colin969, who did?
<ManDay> Ubuntu takes about 2 minutes longer too start when there is a cd in the disk drive, WHY?!
<sunit> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++6-4.5-dev
<hlzxy_> gobbe: yes.
<gobbe> hlzxy_: what do you mini with mini os? minimal install?
<Colin969> rs0832, the intel support page, it happens to be one oe f 20 odd that fall in the "leave it to the public"
<rs0832> sunit, which version of ubuntu?
<quietone> yshi, arista changed the file but it won't go to the ipod with gtkpod, 'filetype unknown'
<gobbe> hlzxy_: at first you told that your home-folder was moved and now you are doing install?
<sunit> ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> quietone, arista and winff probably rely on ffmpeg which has a broken AAC audio!
<linux_hacks> pavucontrol  is giving as home directory not ours
<rs0832> Colin969, is there a source package provided?
<linux_hacks> any ideas?
<rs0832> sunit, try in a terminal, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<hlzxy_> gobbe: no,  I want to make a micro  os  and  maybe it  lead this.
<hblount> hi what is the best/most stable or whatnot release of ubuntu? i am having problems with 10.10
 * quietone screams
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so...once more. What actually happened? did your home-folder got erased, moved or what?
<sunit> rs9832, ok
<rs0832> hblount, actually 10.10 is.. but 10.04 is lts so its iso's are updated regularly
<hlzxy_> gobbe: no  .
<sunit> rs0832, I am getting Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidat
<gobbe> hlzxy_: so...what happend? i dont get your problem
<hlzxy_> gobbe: separate。
<Colin969_> Huh?
<rs0832> sunit, ok 1 minute
<gobbe> hlzxy_: separate?
<hlzxy_> gobbe: home dir
<Colin969_> rs0832, Firefox crashed
<Colin969_> rs0832, ill link,but how do i open a Bin in LInux?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: yes. but where did it go, what did you do?
<hlzxy_> gobbe: yes  ,  a new disk ..
<ZykoticK9> sunit, how i install libstdc++5 on my 64bit system, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5
<gobbe> hlzxy_: and it is now mounted?
<hlzxy_> gobbe: /media/31685186-118e-4342-abc7-22487b16044d_
<rs0832> Colin969_, right click the file > permissions> check the 'allow executing as ...'
<Colin969_> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm
<hlzxy_> gobbe: I can mount it  myself  ,  but it will not  when reboot
<gobbe> hlzxy_: ok. pass output of "df -h" to pastebin
<gobbe> hlzxy_: mount it
<gobbe> hlzxy_: and do df -h
<gobbe> hlzxy_: and mount
<Colin969_> rs0832, i mean it wants me to opren it with something
<Colin969_> rs0832, http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm
<rs0832> Colin969_, then cd to the containing directory in a terminal and type sh <filename>.bin
<quietone> ZykoticK9, can you help me find a stable handbrake?
<francisco> hi
<francisco> how to jpoin channel in spanish?
<rww> francisco: type /join #ubuntu-es
<Colin969_> Far enough
<francisco> thnx
<francisco> type /join #ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> quietone, i use the unstable (but works stable for me) PPA ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<Colin969_> rs0832, first time that the Perl script exploiting has been useful...
<wucan> #join
<rs0832> sunit, try sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<Random832> francisco: don't type "type"
<hlzxy_> gobbe: .can you tell me a pastebin  web address..
<rs0832> Colin969_, o.o
<ZykoticK9> !paste | hlzxy_
<ubottu> hlzxy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hlzxy_> ok ,thank you
<Colin969_> rs0832, Dont ask xD
<needlez> hey anyone got any ideas how to get totem to autoclose after  a video finish or so gnome power settings will kick automatically after the movie stops?? I have it set to kick in after 30 minutes of idle time, but it doesn't work
<rs0832> Colin969_, :)
<Colin969_> rs0832, How do you list directories again?
<rs0832> Colin969_, ls
<needlez> any help apperciated??
<hlzxy_> gobbe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547882/
<R0b0t1> Hello. When connecting via ssh to my computer, I am immediately logged out.
<Colin969_> rs0832, AH i was typing Lst
<rs0832> needlez, you may need a plugin for that
<quietone> ZykoticK9, thx
<rs0832> Colin969_, :)
<needlez> rs0832: I have already dbus turned on
<francisco> every distro has the same procedure to install?
<rs0832> needlez, no i mean to do from totem itself
<francisco> i mean '/' '/home' & 'swap'?
<ch3rn0byl> hi
<Colin969_> rs0832, any idea  on that driver page?
<gobbe> hlzxy_: ok. so you have new disk there, what says ls -l /media/31685186-118e-4342-abc7-22487b16044d_
<needlez> rs0832: also wrote a script to do that and it didn't work, not sure but thinking maybe bug in totem cuz totem doesn't auto close after the movie finishes. and D-bus is a totem plugin... I have all plugins except always ontop enabled already
<rs0832> Colin969_, yea hold on ..checking
<bradg> Sorry if this is a repost (I was logged out). I have this system http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-g71gx-rx05/4507-3121_7-33695862.html?tag=lwrspecs and need to install Ubuntu for a class I'm taking this Spring. Can it handle the 64 bit version of 10.10 or should I install the 32 bit version? Thanks for any help.
<the_file> when will wayland be defualt in ubuntu?.
<the_file> and were is the website for unity desktop?.
<gobbe> hlzxy_: i need to go now to handle few things, please paste ls -l output to private message, i'll answer as soon as i get back
<rww> the_file: a few years from now. It's not going to be in the next version, and it's not a short-term goal
<hlzxy_> gobbe: ok, thanks .
<rww> bradg: all Core 2 processors, like yours, work with both 64-bit and 32-bit.
<rs0832> needlez, unless you can get the script to hook into totem and know when the movie stops
<R0b0t1> Hello. When connecting via ssh to my computer, I am immediately logged out. Is there some setting I have missed?
<Colin969_> rs0832, right, whats the execution command?
<rs0832> Colin969_, sh
<rs0832> Colin969_, sh <filename>.bin
<needlez> rs0832: that was the part im stuck at, not sure how to do that, any ideas?? i show you what i have for script so far. http://pastebin.com/cvdzBFMc
<Colin969_> rs0832, syntax error?
<yshi> out of curiosity, how many workspaces do you guys actually use
<rs0832> needlez, i m not very familiar with bash.. whats the $1 for?
<rs0832> Colin969_, whats the name of the file?
<Colin969_> JUst plain sH FILE.bin or sh ~/Downloads/FILE.bin?
<bradg> rww: I read something about there being drawbacks to the 64 bit version on a forum. It was for 10.04 and I'm not sure how reliable the source was. Plus it says "recommended" on download page next to the 32 bit link. I mean, are there any real reasons why I shouldn't go for the 64 bit?
<francisco> i want to install another distro; i have xubuntu, & Installed kubuntu  using the same home. It can be possible with another distro??
<NAVEENGF> make money while chating click here http://letikfor.webs.com/
<rww> NAVEENGF: Don't advertise here, please.
<needlez> rs0832: not to sure actually had help with the script... someone told me to add it cuz i was getting issues before it was in
<R0b0t1> Hello. When connecting via ssh to my computer, I am immediately logged out. Is there some setting I have missed?
<Colin969_> rs0832, lugaru-full-linux-1.0c.bin
<rww> bradg: it's marked as "recommended" so that people who don't know which their computer supports will pick the one that works on most computers
<NAVEENGF> why
<rww> NAVEENGF: because it's against the guidelines for Ubuntu channels, and offtopic for this channel.
<rs0832> Colin969_, sh /home/<replacewithyourusername>/Downloads/lugaru-full-linux-1.0c.bin
<Colin969_> It said syntax error
<rs0832> needlez, hmm i think you have to see if totem supports python scripting or has an api
<Colin969_> rs0832, saidsyntax error
<rs0832> Colin969_, what did you use exactly?
<needlez> rs0832: i have python plugin turned on for totem makes no difference
<thespawnman> is there a way to get ubuntu to how i first installed it? kind of like factory resetting a phone?
<francisco> i was 32 bits & now 64. Looks like 64 bits goes faster, but some software isn't made for 64 bits
<R0b0t1> Hello. When connecting via ssh to my computer, I am immediately logged out. Is there some setting I have missed?
<needlez> rs0832: and not sure how to script in python at all
<NAVEENGF> so where to advertise
<Colin969_> rs0832, sh ~/Downloads/lugaru-full-linux-1.0c.bin
<rs0832> needlez, hold on.. ill check if i can find the api
<quietone> ZykoticK9, handbrake made a video that played on the ipod!
<needlez> rs0832: thx
<rww> NAVEENGF: Don't know, don't care. I'd recommend not doing it on this server, though; most freenode channels have the same rule.
<Guest36647> hello, I have finally gotten sick of windows and I am switching to dual boot, I need windows for gaming and iTunes store but I want ubuntu day to day running my desktop
<rs0832> Colin969_, can you cd to the directory?
<Colin969_> rs0832, im in it
<dc5ala> thespawnman: you mean settings applied to your desktop or installed software?
<rs0832> Colin969_, then try ./lugaru-full-linux-1.0c.bin
<bradg> rww: Thanks for the response. I'll give 64 a shot. Be back shortly if all goes well. :-)
<thespawnman> both ive messed up almost everything
<R0b0t1> Hello. When connecting via ssh to my computer, I am immediately logged out. Is there some setting I have missed?
<nightcrow> hiya, via CLI how can i know if an Ubuntu OS is using encrypted LVM?
<Weems> Is there a way to rip and encode a CD to flac with a log of the encode? I have tried abcde and rubyripper, but there is a problem with the current version of ruby and the rips take forever.
<coder2> can we transfer data from one computer to another via lan-wire???
<rs0832> needlez, here - http://library.gnome.org/devel/totem/unstable/totem-plugins.html
<thespawnman> dc5ala: bith ive messed up almost everything
<R0b0t1> coder2: scp
<Colin969_> rs0832 Still Unexpected syntax error
<rs0832> Colin969_, hmm can you paste the exact thing?
<R0b0t1> This makes me think there are expected syntax errors.
<Ratatoile> help?
<R0b0t1> Now looking for an example of an expected syntax error, everyone keep your eyes open.
<coder2> R0b0t1: scp???whats that???
<nightcrow> any ideas guys?
<Colin969_> rs0832, colin969@Colin969-AOA150:~/Downloads$ sh ./lugaru-full-linux-x86-1.0c.bin ./lugaru-full-linux-x86-1.0c.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<rs0832> needlez, ill see if i can find anything to help you with actually making the plugin
<ortsvorsteher> Sound Problem. I cant get out sound from built in speakers on my laptop. On Green Jack and Grey Jack when i plug in Headphones or External Speakers it works. I run a msi notebook with intel hda soundcard. Ubuntu 10.04 and alsa 1.0.21 driver
<rs0832> Colin969_, ah then there is a problem with the bin fike
<Ratatoile> Morning everyone....Im pretty new to this thang...looking for installation help
<needlez> rs0832: thx very much
<Colin969_> rs0832, Firefox crashed shortly after downloaded
<Colin969_> rs0832, Is  There a Linux version of Orbit?
<R0b0t1> coder2: ssh copy
<dc5ala> thespawnman: you can try to rename the .gconf folder in your home and relog
<akshatj>  Colin969_ no, but there is a better alternative called FatRat
<R0b0t1> coder2: It's command line, but probably what you want.
<rs0832> Colin969_, hmm orbit, i m not sure, but there are others
<ortsvorsteher> Ratatoile, welcome! What do you want to install?
<Colin969_> akshatj, Thanks ill go find i
<R0b0t1> Hello. When connecting via ssh to my computer, I am immediately logged out. Is there some setting I have missed?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Ratatoile
<ubottu> Ratatoile: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coder2> R0b0t1: a simple interface
<Ratatoile> ubuntu on a Mac
<thespawnman> ok brb dc5ala
<rww> R0b0t1: try ssh -v, see if it's more informative
<R0b0t1> rww: OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<ortsvorsteher> Ratatoile, may you try a link ubottu will give you.
<ortsvorsteher> !install |  Ratatoile
<ubottu> Ratatoile: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rww> R0b0t1: -v, not -V
<R0b0t1> rww: I used -v.
<Ratatoile> ok thanks!
<R0b0t1> Or were you pointing me towards the help message?
<R0b0t1> Like I said, I can connect and log in fine.
<ortsvorsteher> have fun.
<rww> huh. the manpage says -v is "Verbose mode. Causes ssh to print debugging messages about its progress."
<R0b0t1> Oh
<rww> which, I guessed, might include the reason why it disconnects.
<Colin969_> Rasterbar?
<ortsvorsteher> Sound Problem. I cant get out sound from built in speakers on my laptop. On Green Jack and Grey Jack when i plug in Headphones or External Speakers it works. I run a msi notebook with intel hda soundcard. Ubuntu 10.04 and alsa 1.0.21 driver.
<coder2> R0b0t1: i have to send files from one to another laptop of mine.......or copy to another........so any solution??
<Colin969_> rs0832, any  ideas on the drivers?
<R0b0t1> coder2, I told you, scp.
<mysteriousdarren> transfer files using dropbox
<R0b0t1> rww: No, doesn't tell me anything.
<coder2> R0b0t1: okk thank you:)
<rs0832> Colin969_, you will have to compile, i guess - http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<akshatj> Colin969_, fatrat is in the software center
<R0b0t1> rww: I'm assuming it's an ubuntu thing, because it authenticates and logs in correctly. I just get logged out immediately.
<akshatj> !install fatrat
<R0b0t1> Prints MOTD and exits.
<akshatj> ?
<Colin969_> rs0832, BUt imma fail at complicated stuffs
<rww> R0b0t1: odd. I've sshed to Ubuntu servers and haven't had that happen, so it's not a /normal/ Ubuntu thing, at any rate.
<R0b0t1> *shrug*
<R0b0t1> Oh well.
<rs0832> Colin969_, hmm is that a game you are trying to run?
<Colin969_> rs0832, Yup
<Colin969_> rs0832, I bought the Humble Bundle
<rs0832> Colin969_, is it supported on windows?
<Colin969_> rs0832,Its fully crossplatform
<Colin969_> rs0832, Should I Boot in XP?
<rs0832> Colin969_, does it work there
<Colin969_> rs0832, Yup
<nightcrow> hiya, via CLI how can i know if an Ubuntu OS is using encrypted LVM?
<nightcrow> any ideas guys?
<nightcrow> :)
<rs0832> needlez, ok its coming along,.. just a bit different from normal python interpreter :)
<rs0832> needlez, but i got myself started...
<needlez> rs0832: kk thanx
<Ratatoile> Ortsvorteher?
<Colin969_> rs0832, redownloading BIN
<Ratatoile> Ortsvorsteher?
<ortsvorsteher> yes please? Ratatoile
<Ratatoile> oop
<Ratatoile> hey sorry
<ortsvorsteher> you found a solution? Ratatoile
<RobotCow> is opengl programming done in c or cpp?
<Ratatoile> I get to a stage where the CD runs and runs bur never does anything, however I have booted off the CD thru Virtualbox and it works that way
<rs0832> needlez, ok.. made some progress... i think this page is all you'll need... still finding out which part you require though :) - http://library.gnome.org/devel/totem/unstable/TotemObject.html
<Ratatoile> I wanted to install it(the Cd) and thats where things get funny
<Colin969_> rs0832, Does Slade work on the Software centre
<ManDay> In Nautilus Thumbnails of the Pictures on the DVD are okay and visible but when I want to either open them or read something from the CD in the Terminal I get "Read error" on 80% of the files!
<rs0832> Colin969_, slade? whats that?
<satori80> Hi, anybody awake?
<ortsvorsteher> Ratatoile, did you checked that the cd has no damage?
<Colin969_> rs0832, 3D Plane sim
<Ratatoile> Yes, I have verified it and run ubuntu from it
<satori80> I could use some help with google-earth if anybody wishes to help
<Ratatoile> just wont install
<dc5ala> RobotCow: there are bindings for various languages. But this is the Ubuntu channel ;)
<ortsvorsteher> you ran a live session and it works? Ratatoile
<Ratatoile> yup
<ortsvorsteher> on an mac hardware?
<rs0832> Colin969_, not that i know of.. it doesnt seem to be there
<Ratatoile> yes intel
<poseidon> For some reason my brightness hotkey is not working on my laptop.  What should I do?
<needlez> rs0832: you'll have to explain how to do it and what to do
<Colin969_> rs0832, Might have been that, Hope it was, then the DRivers might be fine
<satori80> poseidon: are you on a laptop?
<rs0832> needlez, sure ill try..
<needlez> kk
<Colin969_> FatRat nearly installed
<rs0832> needlez, working on it now
<ortsvorsteher> Ratatoile, hm, if cd seems to be okay and installing in virtual box works... i have no idea at the moment what happens. Feel free to ask the channel again, i have no solution for you... sry
<poseidon> satori80: yes.  Could my ait card not support it?
<rs0832> Colin969_, o.0
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<Ratatoile> ok thanks anyways!
<poseidon> *ati
<Colin969_> Too bad games are really LInux supported
<ortsvorsteher> yw :)
<Colin969_> rs0832, It wouldnt launch I was pressume the graphics driver werent working
<rs0832> needlez, you can start by clicking the python menu in totem and starting the python interpreter
<hay09> hi
<rs0832> Colin969_, run from terminal
<needlez> rs0832: kk open
<satori80> poseidon: if you click on the battery icon in the menu tray it should show you an option of changing the britness (sp!)
<hay09> how to support socks 5 with squid proxy ??
<Colin969_> rs0832, The games i was launching was in the App Menu
<rs0832> needlez, ok you can write your program here and test it in realtime :)
<poseidon> Colin969_: steam doesn't really have any compitetion.  I feel like canonical could make some compitetion having cross-platform support
<rs0832> Colin969_, ah.. then run from terminal... it gives output that might tell you what the problem is
<alex87> i have created a new ffmpeg package, which conflicts with an existing library, how should i handle that?
<Colin969_> poseidon,waiting for Desura support, they have techs working on it (Indie Game platform, like steam)
<Colin969_> rs0832, ONe Sec
<rs0832> needlez, ah i think i got it
<rs0832> needlez, give me a couple of mins to write it
<needlez> rs0832: kk take your time
<satori80> Is anybody willng to  please help me with google-earth?
<poseidon> Colin969_: yea, but it needs to be big.  Hve windows support for the big games as well as linux support for the small
<Colin969_> poseidon, It makes me wonder how Indie DEvs fix bugs 500x faster than the big companies
<nit-wit> satori80, is it not working
<satori80> nit-wit: nopes :(
<Goddard> How can I disale the ubuntu graphical login?
<satori80> nit-wit: it can't find the libs
<Goddard> disable*
<nit-wit> satori80, hold on
 * satori80 holds
<satori80> :)
<needlez> Goddard: I believe you can get rid of it with Ubuntu-Tweak
<nit-wit> satori80, sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<spicemaster> when i am installing ubuntu is shows me this error squash file error and its syas input/output error :(
<needlez> Goddard: why do you wanna get rid of GDM login tho??
<Goddard> needlez: it would be faster if it was just a command prompt
<needlez> Goddard: oh ok
<Colin969_> rs0832, Does everything need to be through Terminal? Neither Bin launches#
<spicemaster> why my live cd showing me this error ?
<rs0832> Colin969_, ??
<satori80> nit-wit: doing...
<rs0832> Colin969_, the game didnt start?
<spicemaster> input/output error ?
<needlez> Goddard: like i said i think ubuntu-tweak has something like that in it
<nit-wit> satori80, worked for alot of us
<rs0832> needlez, do you want the plugin in c or python
<spicemaster> hello plz i need the help :)
<satori80> wow, this is changing a lot...
<rs0832> needlez, also tell me what version of totem you have
<needlez> rs0832 python will be fine if you can explain what to do with it
<Colin969_> rs0832, The game was Sabre, Not slade >_<
<rs0832> needlez, k will do
<Goddard> needlez: i can find ubuntu tweak online but not in the software center
<nit-wit> satori80, I rember a few files added forget how many
<needlez> rs0832: 2.32
<rs0832> Colin969_, sabre is in the repos
<dc5ala> Goddard: have a look at "update-rc.d", the loging manager is called gdm
<needlez> Goddard: its only online its a deb file download it that way
<satori80> nit-wit: :( now it's crashing!
<nit-wit> needlez, use the ppa
<rs0832> needlez, ah great
<nit-wit> satori80, what was it doing previously and what version is it
<needlez> rs0832: I assume thats good news
<rs0832> needlez, i thought i was doing something wrong.. i wasnt :)
<Colin969_> rs0832, It doesnt launch and Lugaru still gives That error
<satori80> needlez: before it said "error while loading shared libraries: libgoogleearth_lib.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<needlez> rs0832: yay!!
<rs0832> needlez, i was using the api for the unstable version instead :)
<satori80> now it just crashes
<Moriaty> well I just got Xchat up and running and  I am in love with Ubuntu, MUCH better to use than Vista
<rs0832> Colin969_, what s the error?
<ortsvorsteher> Sound Problem. I cant get sound from built in speakers on my laptop. On Green Jack and Grey Jack when i plug in External Speakers or Headphones it works. I run a msi notebook with intel hda soundcard. Ubuntu 10.04 and alsa 1.0.21 driver. No sound from internal speakers.
<needlez> satori80: huh?? i have no idea what you talkin bout
<satori80> sorry, where am I confusing you?
<Colin969_> SYntax error for unexpected
<nit-wit> satori80, is the 6.1 version
<satori80> nit-wit: as far as I can remember it's 5x
<Goddard> needlez: nope nothing in ubuntu tweak to disable login
<nit-wit> hold on your running lucid right
<Im_nu2_Linux> hi room : )
<nit-wit> satori80, lucid correct
<needlez> Goddard: ok sorry no other ideas not sure how to then
<Colin969_> rs0832, for Lugaru?
<kynet2> hai
<kynet2> ada yg bisa bahasa jawa
<needlez> rs0832: tell me when you get it done
<rs0832> needlez, ok
<rs0832> Colin969_, for the last thing you spole about
<Goddard> needlez: alright then thanks though ubuntu tweak looks interesting
<Colin969_> rx0832, Sabre then? It just doesnt kaunch
<needlez> Goddard: it is very interesting... maybe you can look thru synpatic to see if you can remove gdm login packages
<linux_hacks> pauvcontrol shows as Home directory not ours error message. Any Ideas?
<needlez> Goddard: not sure how safe that is tho
<nightcrow> hiya Jordan_U
<nightcrow> :)
<WXZ> do extended attributes get cleared when you move files to an ntfs partition?
<Goddard> needlez: ya thats what i was worried about
<satori80> ok, i'm way messed up here, I've been messiging someone else
<Ormie> Where can i get old screensavers that exist in ubuntu 8.04 (Now i am using 10.10) and i have tried gnone-(something).com but i can't see any thing good
<satori80> i'm not used to this chat app at all!
<needlez> satori80: its ok...lol
<nightcrow> does anyone know how via CLI can i know if an Ubuntu OS is using encrypted LVM?
<satori80> needlez: where are we?
<dc5ala> Goddard: have a look what update-rc.d does
<linux_hacks> pauvcontrol shows as Home directory not ours error message. Any Ideas?
<nit-wit> satori80, remove the 5 google earth and put this one in. http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<needlez> satori80: I wasn't helpin you with google earth that was someone else not me... I have no idea bout google earth sorries
<satori80> manual install?
<satori80> ok
<Colin969_> rs0832, Ill know soon im  getting world of goo .tar.gz
<satori80> omg
<nit-wit> satori80, PM
<satori80> lol ok
<satori80> yeah1
<satori80> NIT!
<satori80> LOL
<FloodBot2> satori80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randy_> how to make server can like yutube server,I know gnump3d,but it only music
<satori80> sorry needlez
<needlez> satori80: its ok
<needlez> Goddard: look at this thread it might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72333
<satori80> ok so... I shouldn't use the google-earth that's in apt, but do a manual install?
<nit-wit> satori80, it is a deb it will install automatically with gdebi just remove the one installed first
<satori80> nit-wit: gdebi?
<rs0832> Colin969_, k
<nit-wit> satori80, which Ubuntu are you using and I have dialogue window open in the panel
<satori80> nit-wit: I'm at the CLI now, using apt
<elricsfate> How would one link a folder in there home folder to a folder somewhere else on the same computer? I want to link /var/www/html/ to /home/elricsfate/public_html
<britta_> Hello. It took me 50 minutes to download and install an Nvidia driver. Need to call ISP, but how do I find the speed (or non-speed) on my current network? Can someone help me with the right command, please?
<nit-wit> satori80, look at the channel panel and click on my nick
<elricsfate> britta_: go to speedtest.net
<elricsfate> britta_: quickest and easiest way to do it
<ortsvorsteher> elricsfate, you know about the ln command? try "man ln" in an terminal
<randy_> how to make server can like youtube server,I know gnump3d,but it only music
<britta_> elrichsfate thanks :)
<Colin969_> rs0832 umm
<elricsfate> ortsvorsteher: Actually I do. I had problems with it. I made a symlink but it didn't seeme to work for some reason
<Colin969_> rs0832, It seems it only likes 32/64bin files?
<elricsfate> ortsvorsteher: ln -s /var/www/html pubic_html
<rs0832> Colin969_, o,0 ??
<Im_nu2_Linux> im hoping someone might be able to shed a little light on a problem im having? i have a p2 128mb ram. 160GBytesHDD. i was hoping i could set it up as a file server/storage machine.
<Im_nu2_Linux> the problem im having is installing Ubuntu 5. i hav ran the live cd on the machine and everything seems to work fine. But when i go to install U5. i get an error during the base install stage. any ideas will be most welocome?
<elricsfate> britta_: no problem
<ortsvorsteher> elricsfate, who is the owner of the directories? is it youre user?
<elricsfate> ortsvorsteher: Of which directory? The owner of var is root I believe
<Colin969_> rs0832 SERIOUSLY! QHY QONT nything LAUNCH!
<technikfreak> helo together how could i disable the bluetooth of my laptop i use ubuntu 10.04
<Sandking> hi
<technikfreak> hi
<Toiletbowl> low
<Toiletbowl> high and low
<Toiletbowl> :)
<Jordan_U> Im_nu2_Linux: Ubuntu 5? Do you mean Ubuntu 5.04 / 5.10? If so those are incredibly old releases that haven't been supported for years.
<rs0832> Colin969_, :)
<Colin969_> rs0832 Oh
<Sandking> i got some issue with saving simple txt files that doesn't read ok under windows
<Goddard> needlez: cool that looks interesting
<ortsvorsteher> elricsfate, make sure that /var/www/html is yours or root dir. if it is root, try "sudo ln -s <from> <to>
<shookees> morning people
<Colin969_> rs0832, I should read Readmes...
<rs0832> Colin969_, did you try sabre?
<Sandking> special ascii characters display as other amrkings
<needlez> Goddard: don't know if that helps at all just it came up in the forums when i looked up removing gdm
<elricsfate> ortsvorsteher: Roger. I actually don't even have sudo setup XD. I can use su though
<Im_nu2_Linux> hi Jordan_U. thanks. it is version 5.10.
<nightcrow> any ideas guys? :-/
<Sandking> what coding should i save my text files to be readable ok under linux and wndows?
<Im_nu2_Linux> ive had the disk set for some years.
<ortsvorsteher> elricsfate, you are running ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Im_nu2_Linux: Install Ubuntu 10.04.1 or newer.
<spicemaster> hello :) my cd drive is showing me input/output error :(
<Im_nu2_Linux> i have 3 machines.
<elricsfate> ortsvorsteher: The system I am talking to you on is Ubuntu. The system I am actually working on is a centos5 system
<dc5ala> Im_nu2_Linux: try newer version of server edition
<rs0832> Colin969_, yes:)
<Im_nu2_Linux> 1 p4. 1 p2. 1 lappy
<Colin969_> rs0832, Download and install the software package (.deb or .rpm) suitable for your operating system. Alternatively, download the distribution-independent package (.tar.gz) and extract it.   Minimum system requirements are a 1 GHz IA-32 compatible processor, 512 MB of RAM, Linux kernel version 2.6 (32 bit), hardware accelerated OpenGL drivers and ALSA or OSS compatible sound drivers.
<Im_nu2_Linux> u10. works fine on the p4.
<Goddard> needlez: i need to just disable the splash screen and the login panel itself and have it display the information like modules loaded and such and then do a command line login then boot into Gnome
<Im_nu2_Linux> u10 won't work on the p2. i get the cmov error.
<Goddard> needlez: it lead me to something else useful though :D
<ortsvorsteher> okay, have fun elricsfate. On your ubuntu system, sudo works out of the box. su is not needed ;)
<needlez> Goddard: do mean kill plymouth the ugly purple screen?? and run Grub2 only??
<Jordan_U> Im_nu2_Linux: Ubuntu doesn't support p2 processors any more, you'll have to find a different distro.
<Im_nu2_Linux> oh. Okay.
<Im_nu2_Linux> thats why i thought i would use U5.
<Goddard> needlez: i think so if i understand you correctly
<spicemaster> when i am installing drom cd drive its shows me input/output error ?
<Goddard> needlez: is that in etc/default/grub
<Im_nu2_Linux> the live cd runs fine.
<Im_nu2_Linux> but i want to install to HD.
<needlez> Goddard: well I'm sorry to say that you can't get rid of plymouth without breaking the system. or so thats what they want you to believe
<nasad> G'day everybody. Anyone's got an idea why Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't detect the new SATA hard drive that I added to my PC. I hooked it up using a PCI SATA controller for the record.
<Im_nu2_Linux> and share the 160GBytes. to my lan.
<elricsfate> ortsvorsteher: I know :). I have been using linux for years lol. Everything from UBuntu to Gentoo.
<needlez> Goddard: now listen to what I'm goin to say because this is dangeourous and can break system and can not be undone
<Im_nu2_Linux> thats why i thought id try an older version of ubuntu.
<Goddard> needlez: ok listening
<Colin969_> rx0832, is there a Team viewer equiv for Linux?
<Im_nu2_Linux> Jordan_U can i prvt you?
<Im_nu2_Linux> or you me?
<Jordan_U> Im_nu2_Linux: Yes, but I would prefer if you kept support questions in-channel.
<needlez> Goddard: open synaptic remove all plymouth theme files and files to do with plymouth EXCEPT! Plymouth & libplymouth2
<technikfreak> teamviewer with wine is working wondrfull
<Goddard> needlez: i take it you've done the same before?
<needlez> Goddard: yes this is what I have
<needlez> Goddard: it is irreversable
<needlez> Goddard: so if you want to do this you can't ever get plymouth back or at least from what I understand you can't
<Colin969_> rs0832, Do i need .DEB?
<rs0832> Colin969_, yes.. its auto install atleast :)
<nasad> :)
<Colin969_> rs0832....oh
<Colin969_> rs0832,Of course sh wont work on bins, isnt it for.sh?
<Goddard> needlez: interesting
<rs0832> Colin969_, actually it should.. but the bin is not made for ubunut :)
<dc5ala> technikfreak, there is a native version of it, no need to run it in wine ;)
<Colin969_> rs0832 could have told me about DEB...
<technikfreak> mh
<nasad> anyone?! I don't mind waiting.. however I wish to know if I could get some help over here.
<technikfreak> the .deb package is not really working dc5ala
<Colin969_> rs0832 Ill live without Lugaru, besides about 6 work on .deb
<elricsfate> How to point to a symlink???
<rs0832> Colin969_, well some programs dont provide one
<rs0832> Colin969_, i thought this didnt either :)
<Colin969_> rs0832, i know
<dc5ala> technikfreak, i have it running on various client machines, running Mac, Windows and Ubuntu, had no problem with the installation
<elricsfate> /home/elricsfate/public_html/stats where public_html is a symlink to /var/www/html/
<technikfreak> wndows the .deb package?
<needlez> Goddard: yes it is because if you remove plymouth package system breaks... if you don't remove those two though plymouth doesn't run anymore... its strange... I did this because I couldn't change how plymouth looked and because Grub2 made it easier to understand what I was booting into image wise which helped with a few issues... like the 2.6.35-24 kernel which I believe is bugged really bad...if you like this fix let me know
<needlez>  and Im looking for a way to undo it so you can revert... I think if you reinstall ubuntu-desktop it would reinstall plymouth again but not too sure
<Colin969_> rs0832 installing Teamveiwer and Osmos
<dc5ala> technikfreak, each platform has of course it's own installation process, but i had no problems installing it on Ubuntu via .deb
<rs0832> Colin969_, k
<Jordan_U> Ormie: Have you tried these packages: xscreensaver-gl-extra xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-screensaver-webcollage xscreensaver-gl ?
<franz> franz
<Moriaty> I am all set except Xchat, how do you get the channel list going?
<Colin969_> rs0832 Ubuntu is  alot of tweKING...
<Ormie> Jordan_U: Yes
<rs0832> Colin969_, all linux systems are :)
<rs0832> Colin969_, but that's what makes it powerful
<Colin969_> rs0832 heh
<Colin969_> rs0832 Iknow, hence why Iim
<Jordan_U> Ormie: Is there a particular screensaver you're missing?
<Colin969_> rs0832 Iinstalled it
<rs0832> Colin969_, :)
<Im_nu2_Linux> bye room
<Colin969_> rs0832 But i stilllove Xp soo its alongside
<[AT]Painkiller> hey guys
<rs0832> Colin969_, :) i left mine too
<[AT]Painkiller> which linux distro  should be more suitable to hp pavilion dv6 laptop,
<[AT]Painkiller> ?
<Ormie> Jordan_U: It was not at the screen saver configuration before but when i wait a while i saw every thing. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> Ormie: You're welcome.
<Colin969_> Its going slowwhile i install the other featured app to see if 3D Works
<Qualispace> [AT]Painkiller, ubuntu what is your screen size ?
<Qualispace> if its less then 13 in you can try ubuntu for netbooks [AT]Painkiller
<[AT]Painkiller> Qualispace:  15'6
<Qualispace> ok cool ubuntu gnome would be just fine
<[AT]Painkiller> Qualispace:  what about opensuse?
<Qualispace> its cool too but ubuntu has best support [AT]Painkiller
<[AT]Painkiller> Qualispace: so regular ubuntu is ok?
<[AT]Painkiller> nice
<[AT]Painkiller> btw
<rs0832> needlez, ok i got it .. shall i pastebin?
<Qualispace> [AT]Painkiller,  ya its great
<[AT]Painkiller> i'm asking myself here, what's the point to use xubuntu with 4 gb ram?
<needlez> rs0832: yes
<lancel> Hi, I just removed a wrong file with "rm". Is there an easy way to get it back?
<Qualispace> [AT]Painkiller, it all depends on users tastes some like it light and fast or some use applications which are resource intensive so they need light distro or enviroment
<rs0832> needlez, ill explain at the same time..
<Colin969_> Yay
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<Colin969_> rs0832, Its not the Gcard, that game works in 3d =]
<Qualispace> lancel, you can check your "trash" . folder
<rs0832> Colin969_, it worked?
<Colin969_> rs0832, What Linux Gamesdo you play the most "In General"
<[AT]Painkiller> Qualispace: well, I sure prefer lightnrs and speed over beauty, but is there any defference with 4gb ram?
<rs0832> Colin969_, none, actually :)
<satori> :( no joy
<h4f> is there a plugin for pidgin. so when I click on the user name in chat it will automatically type that name in the text box for sending messages ? it will help alot
<lancel> Qualispace, ok let's see if I can find it
<Colin969_> rs0832, Want some free? Ill give you Indie Bundle Links?
<rs0832> Colin969_, ok.. pm
<satori> Is anybody able to help me with Google Earth please?
<rs0832> satori, sure
<Qualispace> [AT]Painkiller,  depends on what you use your computer for it wont make any difference if you use it for general or basic/light use
<rs0832> satori, what's the problem?
<needlez> rs0832: kk pastebin when ready
<satori> It crashes before it starts
<rs0832> needlez, k.. typing..
<Colin969_> Umm
<[AT]Painkiller> Qualispace:  nothing special, maybe some gaiming internet
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<Colin969_> How to find you in list?
<rs0832> satori, have you installed lsb? from  synaptic?
<ddalton> i'm trying to install ubuntu with the alternate cd. how do i activate  the text mode installer  instead of the default graphical one?
<nasad> Ok, I re-post a little later
<satori> I uninstalled from synaptic, then installed from .deb downloaded from google
<needlez> satori: it wouldn't be google earth 6 would it??
<satori> if that makes sense...
<satori> yes
<satori> it si
<Qualispace> [AT]Painkiller, ok cool you can try ubuntu gnome which is the standered edition and later on as per your needs you can try other enviroments
<satori> is
<Colin969_> rs0832, Cant find you in list
<needlez> satori: look at this http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=403ac7b97e03ae7b&hl=en
<rs0832> Colin969_, i pm'd you.. check
<needlez> satori: bug not fixed
<rs0832> satori, did you install lsb?
<rs0832> satori, if not, install it ..
<satori> rs0832: I did
<needlez> satori: found way to fix
<rs0832> satori, still not working?
<ddalton> anyone?
<[AT]Painkiller> Qualispace:  thanks for help, m8 )
<satori> Yeah, I was getting "lib not found" errors, so I nuked it and installed the .deb package
<satori> now it just crashes
<taransva3> hey guys
<needlez> satori: did you get my pm?? do that it should fix it
<taransva3> how can i adjust the image of the wallpaper in the terminal?
<satori> needlez: I did, but it's a link to a problem with no solution...
<rs0832> needlez, ok the first paste is the main part.. which should keep checking for totem to finish playing the movie
<needlez> satori: are you doin this with the version from synaptic or from a totally different deb file
<rs0832> needlez, and initiates the sleep if it is done
<satori> needlez: I got the .deb file from Google, not apt
<needlez> satori: my fix is for from apt
<needlez> satori: get rid of deb file install the one from apt and then try my fix
<needlez> rs0832: what am i pasting??
<ddalton> can anyone help me with using the alternate cd image?
<rs0832> needlez, i m going to paste not you :)
<needlez> rs0832: oh ok
<needlez> satori: look here if you cant figure out... http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/easy-fix-for-google-earth-crash-while.html
<MJBrune> i hate asking stuff here...
<Christiannn> what is this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<satori> needlez: you are busy right now, fix your thing, then worry about me!
<satori> :)
<MJBrune> but... has anyone set up a development environment using freebsd and either vb.net or java micro edition or has decent compatable replacements for them?
<needlez> satori: I can multitask... its ok
<satori> needlez: I'll look, thx
<satori> needlez: I'm glad one of us can lol ;)
<needlez> satori: hopefully that points you in the right direction or fixes your issue
<n-iCe> Question, have anyone seen his "about ubuntu" ?
 * satori reads
<n-iCe> Why does it says: You are using Ubuntu 11.04                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<n-iCe> I am not using any beta
<needlez> n-iCe: are you using 10.10 and is your kernel 2.6.35-24?? look here...
<needlez> n-iCe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653568
<Christiannn> iam getting this error when iam trying to compile a app /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<n-iCe> it is a bug then
<needlez> n-iCe: does that hellp with your question??
<needlez> n-iCe: yes
<Jerusalem420> how do i set dhclient to start at bootup?
<n-iCe> yeah, thanks.
<satori> ok, now i'm totally lost!
<needlez> n-iCe: np... id advise you to stay away from that kernel image
<n-iCe> needlez:  sadly was installed in the upgrade
<needlez> satori: pm me ill see what i can do to help get you less lost
<satori> now I have both a /opt/googleearth/ and a /opt/google/earth dirs!
<ja23> Hello!!! Does anyone have some advice for getting Multitouch to work on an HP Envy???
<Jerusalem420> how do i set dhclient to start at bootup?
 * satori starting to wish he stuck with portage
<needlez> n-iCe: when you reboot hold shift and go to any image before -24... that way you don't have to worry bout that buggy kernel
<n-iCe> Jerusalem420:  dhclient eth0" to /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<n-iCe> Jerusalem420:  chkconfig dhcpd on
<n-iCe> as you wish
<rs0832> needlez, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547891/
<rs0832> needlez, did you get it?
<needlez> yes copied
<nasad> anyone yet?! I am really desperate here. I've been fighting with this for a month or so
<nasad> and all my attemps lead to a deadlock
<needlez> rs0832: now enter into python console?? or what??
<rs0832> yes
<needlez> python returned with this
<needlez> rs0832: Traceback (most recent call last):
<needlez>   File "/usr/lib/totem/plugins/pythonconsole/console.py", line 279, in __run
<needlez>     exec command in self.namespace
<needlez>   File "<string>", line 5
<needlez>      if totem_object.is_playing==True
<FloodBot2> needlez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needlez>                                     ^
<ddalton> i thnk u should pastebin:[
<ddalton> :p*
<dc5ala> nasad: what do you mean with detect
<Ryu_Kurisu> ;pastebin
<satori> would somebody please expaline to me what this FloodBot is trying to warn us about?
<ManDay> Which are the most functional ATI drivers atm? I got a fresh ubuntu install and fglrx is not on it, should I install it?
<needlez> rs0832: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547893/
<needlez> rs0832: got that from python
<rs0832> needlez, ok hold on
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<Jerusalem420> how do i set dhclient to start at bootup?
<Ryu_Kurisu> satori: It's about needlez posting 5 lines in concession; which is also called flooding. Hence if he's got a problem which can't be posted in a single or max two lines (or results from a query the, he should use pastebin to post te question/results.
<Jerusalem420> anybody home?
<rs0832> needlez, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547894/
<Jordan_U> satori: Flooding is when you paste many lines of text into the channel. If it weren't for the FloodBot then people might paste entire long log files into the channel, making up most of the lines of text in the channel with this flood. As it is, floodbot instead detects when someone is flooding, tells them to use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com next time, and quiets them so their comments can't be seen in the channel until they've stopped flooding.
<satori> Ryu_Kurisu: so to paste a direct error message we have to go through a web interface?
<satori> Thank you Jordan, I'm famaliar with flooding
<rs0832> satori, no its like we tell you to see a web page
<Ryu_Kurisu> satori: As you can see, this IRC goes fast enough as it is. Hence flooding is not liked, so yes. :)
<rs0832> satori, here to avoid flooding, we paste long errors and outputs to a webpage and give someone the link
<satori> yeah, I can see that
<satori> seems frustrating, but I can see the need
<satori> thx
<Jerusalem420> pretty please, how do i configure dhclient to start at bootup?
<needlez> didn't realize it would flood for 5 lines..lol ... just pastebin more often i guess...lol
<rs0832> needlez, got the updated one?
<needlez> rs0832: yea and python greyed out and totem no response and fans at max now
<Jordan_U> Jerusalem420: It should already start by default, unless you've configured the interface for a static ip address instead.
<rs0832> needlez, :)
<dc5ala> nasad: have you tried gparted and checked if your new drives shows up there? or a "sudo fdisk -l"
<rs0832> needlez, k kill and restart it
<Jordan_U> Jerusalem420: What problem are you having specifically? How have you tried to configure networking? Wireless or wired?
<rs0832> needlez, will check again
<needlez> rs0832: kk killed tryin again
<Xethron> Hello
<Jerusalem420> jordan, before i was using pppoe to connect, got a voip phone, needed to use dhc instead. so i just disabled the pppoe and typed dhclient into the command line
<Jerusalem420> that works,
<Jerusalem420> but it doesn't start by itself
<sailen> are there any free services available online that i could have <1gb of space and run something? i want to use mencoder
<Jerusalem420> everything is wired
<rs0832> needlez, i shouldnt have put the loop so long
<satori> ok
<rs0832> needlez, i didnt think it would run completely..
<satori> i just did a sudo apt-get remove googleearth.package
<satori> so why do I still have an /opt/googleearth/* ?
<rs0832> satori, tell me the how you installed it
<satori> sudo apt-get install googleearth.package
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<rs0832> needlez, hold on
<dc5ala> Jerusalem420, have you tried using this network-manager-applet?
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<tt> Is there any chinese chatroom??
<rs0832> tt, #ubuntu-cn
<akshatj> !cn | tt
<ubottu> tt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tt> Thank you
<TBruff13> hello
<TBruff13> i need some help
<psycho_oreos> !ask| TBruff13
<ubottu> TBruff13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TBruff13> well all this different text is confusing me can you both please open a privite chat
<psycho_oreos> I personally prefer chatting in the channel rather than pm
<TBruff13> ok sorry
<satori> please ask psycho_oreos
<TBruff13> anyway i am using wubi duel boot and i decided i did not want windoes
<TBruff13> so i used gparted to get rid of it
<psycho_oreos> bad idea
<TBruff13> now im stuck with all this free space that ubuntu cant access
<satori> TBruff13: I assume you didn't repartition first?
<psycho_oreos> what you need to do is to either copy the contents of ubuntu wubi setup outside (not preferable as you will need to muck around with the bootloader config to get it working again) or just reinstall linux
<TBruff13> oh it works fine right now all i need to do is increase the size of ubuntu portian
<satori> TBruff13: do you need to save any data of the old windows partition first?
<loca|host> hi all
<TBruff13> no i already got rid of windows
<loca|host> i dont find fwbuilder in my cache, but it seems to be there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/fwbuilder
<loca|host> i've enabled the universe component (commented it out from the sources.list)
<TBruff13> i just need to know how to use the free space i tried to resize but i dont understand the preceding and proceding thing
<loca|host> but no package in the cache
<b0nghitter> tac_plus is not available in the repos? :[
<anas> Hello everybody... I need help with my Ubuntu after upgrading Grub :(
<TBruff13> hello
<pratz> hey guys how can i share my internet connection between 4-5 computers ??
<Christiannn> hello iam getting this adnsparse/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<satori> I could be wrong, but using ext2 I just expanded the Linux partition to overwrite the Windows partition and reinstalled th boot loader
<needlez> rs0832: anything??
<anas> I had Ubuntu running fine before upgrading a few items (including Grub)
<rs0832> needlez, yep hold on
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> Hello everyone, How can I format my USB to Fat32 in Ubuntu?  It only displays Fat, NTFS, Journaling systems inside the Disk Utility...
<needlez> rs0832: kk
<needlez> thx
<pksadiq> !find libperl
<ubottu> Found: libperl-critic-perl, libperl-dev, libperl-minimumversion-perl, libperl5.10, libperl-apireference-perl, libperl-destruct-level-perl, libperl-metrics-simple-perl, libperl-prereqscanner-perl, libperl-version-perl, libperl4caml-ocaml (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libperl&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<anas> Then, my windows MBR was damaged so I fixed it using windows CD
<TBruff13> I need help
<Christiannn> thnk u
<TBruff13> please
<pksadiq> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: use gparted for getting fat32
<psycho_oreos> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, FAT should be FAT32
<anas> Then, when I chose to boot Ubuntu, I got the Grub screen with a grub prompt
<psycho_oreos> or just use gparted as what pksadiq said
<pksadiq> psycho_oreos: fat might be FAT32 or FAT16
<satori> sorry, guys, i'm too tired to think
<satori> bb later
<satori> thx for the help!
<psycho_oreos> pksadiq, I was hoping that the tool will be smart enough to choose the right one
<anas> So, I used the steps outlined at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10264157&postcount=33   to boot ubuntu
<pksadiq> psycho_oreos: both are right, nothing is wrong ;)
<psycho_oreos> TBruff13, I don't have experience with wubi, I thought the installation makes a file inside windows partition
<anas> But, now I get "(initramfs)" prompt... please help
<b0nghitter> does ubuntu have a free tacacs+ server in the repos? synaptic shows "TACACS+ auth daemon" but that is not tac_plus, which is the only one google listed as free
<psycho_oreos> pksadiq, though if the disk utility chooses FAT16, it would be against what the op wanted
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> pyscho_oreos: but when i go to unetbootin to make livecd, it rejects me saying format it to fat32, and unetbootin does not see the drive
<TBruff13> help please
<pksadiq> !info usb-disk-creator
<ubottu> Package usb-disk-creator does not exist in maverick
<psycho_oreos> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, that's when after using disk utility?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> wait
<pksadiq> !info usb-disk-creator-gtk
<ubottu> Package usb-disk-creator-gtk does not exist in maverick
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> it is fat32
<iTV> help i screw up my dual boot after the ubuntu 10.10 update, it shown error:unknow filesystem --- Grub rescue>
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> why doesn't unetbootin recognize it
<b0nghitter> nevermind, please rename "TACACS+" in Synaptic to its correct package name, tac_plus. very very confusing.
<compdoc> does Unbuntu Server include the gnome desktop if you want it?
<pksadiq> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: are you using unetbootin from windows or linux from wine? or something else?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> linux normal
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> not wine
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> just downloaded from package manager
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> it worked before
<pksadiq> !info usb-creator-gtk | Ibn_Ali_al-Turki
<ubottu> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.25 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> ok
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> i will use that insha'Allah
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> thanks
<moos> i am remove the kd from ubuntu and i get sum problem  in gnome like like wireless connect  not fund and sum problem in the interface
<TBruff13> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<pksadiq> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: assalamu alaikum, see back later
<TBruff13> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha
<TBruff13> help please look i now have a simple quesiton does anyone know where i can back up my home folder to online
<ddalton> how can i install ubuntu with a text-based installer?
<rs0832> needlez, this one didnt lag totem :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/547896/
<needlez> rs0832: totem returns ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/547897/
<iTV> What can I do now ? i screw up my dual boot after the ubuntu 10.10 update, it shown error:unknow filesystem --- Grub rescue>
<moos> pl help
<anas> Guys, this ubuntu 10.10 update had messed up a lot of people!!!!!!
<anas> Including myself
<moos> ge ge ge
<psycho_oreos> updating has never been clean
<needlez> anas: are you talking about 10.10 in general or a kernel update for 10.10?? just wondering??
<iTV> it should hv a repair util
<moos> i am remove the kd from ubuntu and i get sum problem  in gnome like like wireless connect  not fund and sum problem in the interface
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know why i can't remote into my machine unless a user is logged in?
<Colin969> rs0832,Hey =]
<anas> I believe my issues arised after I accept GRUB update
<rs0832> Colin969, hi:)
<psycho_oreos> moos, if I can understand what you wrote, you can try installing networkmanager
<iTV> after install 10.10 then follow by update... then dual boot gone with error
<anas> It messed up my windows MBR... so, I fixed it using windows CD
<compdoc> rinku_kokiri, I think you may need to install vncserver, rather than using vino
<Colin969> rs0832, Bins just fail
<anas> iTV, fix your MBR using windows CD
<Colin969> rs0832, Hope the Sh works
<rs0832> Colin969, ??
<anas> Then, I got the GRUB prompt when I tried to boot into Ubuntu
<rinku_kokiri> no command 'vino' found,
<rs0832> needlez, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547898/
<rinku_kokiri> not using vino apparently
<rs0832> needlez, o.0'
<rinku_kokiri> vinagre %U
<Colin969> rs0832, Penumbra: Overture  (hORROR) Is in .Sh format
<pksadiq> !find vino
<ubottu> Found: vino
<iTV> i am using vista and the notebook come with only recuse CD not installation Disk...
<anas> needlez: then, I managed to boot using the instructions at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10264157&postcount=33
<rinku_kokiri> i'm not using vino
<rs0832> Colin969, ah yes.. it should
<rinku_kokiri> i'm using vinagre
<anas> but, now, I get initramfs prompt :(((
<compdoc> same same
<Colin969> I might Boot Into XP Soon
<ja23> Could someone help me setup multitouch for my laptop? I just installed Ubuntu 10.04
<rs0832> Colin969, k
<Colin969> Wait, I need to figure this Wine thing out
<rs0832> needlez, so whats the verdict?
<needlez> rs0832: greyed out again  still playing but everything is greyed
<Colin969> The Software Installer Lags Maddly
<Colin969> rs0832, Wine Link?
<rs0832> Colin969, its in synaptic
<rs0832> needlez, k.. see if it works
<Colin969> rs0832, You mean software center?
<rs0832> Colin969, no synaptic (system>administration>synaptic)
<Colin969> Argh
<rs0832> needlez, the problem with this plugin,
<rinku_kokiri> so even though i already have vncserver installed, i must install it?
<rs0832> needlez, is that the python interpreter for totem is very old
<needlez> rs0832: pasted it to python first then started movie afterwards... didnt grey out so far so good i think you got it
<compdoc> if its installed, then you need to set it up
<obscurant1st> In my virtual box i cannot access any usb devices. It all grayed out. Can anybody tell me why this si happening?
<rs0832> needlez, no the movie should be running... the greying out is ok i think
<rs0832> needlez, because it is checking
<rs0832> needlez, ill check
<needlez> rs0832: first time the movie greyed out... now the console is all blue lettering and returned normal looking
<Colin969> rs0832, wichversion
<rs0832> needlez, idk.. its custom build but its old... can make out the syntax and other diffs
<rs0832> needlez, also the time library syntax is of <2.5
<needlez> rs0832: well thx for the help... im gonna crash its 530AM here...lol and i havent slept in a day or two now... be on tmrw night
<Colin969> rs0832 1.2 or winefish?
<rs0832> needlez, k you can try getting someone at #python to make changes to and fix the script
<rs0832> Colin969, just wine
<Colin969> rs0832 Huh? Wine 1.2?
<rs0832> Colin969, yes
<skypent> I saw a trailer for that movie TRON (the sequel).  I was wondering if, inside my computer, there's a civilization that enjoys war as masochism like early Rome... or if it's somewhat peaceful but dangerous like the show REBOOT?
<Sanky> Hello, how can i do cp -ua without deleting the file dates?
<compdoc> skypent, yes
<skypent> I knew it.
<SwedeMike> Sanky: deleting?
<Sanky> a is supposed to keep the last change dates, but u resets them to the current time.
<SwedeMike> Sanky: look into the -p plag if you want to preserve dates.
<Colin969> rs0832, WHy is Ubuntu so epic?
<rs0832> Colin969, epic?
<Sanky> SwedeMike, according to man:   -a, --archive \same as -dR --preserve=all
<Colin969> rs0832, Harsh to use, But I guess that User friendly wasnt at the top of the list
<RobotCow> firefox is not playing .mov files
<RobotCow> how can i get firefox to play .mov files
<rs0832> Colin969, ah :)
<SwedeMike> Sanky: then I guess -u overrides that and you're screwed.
<rs0832> RobotCow, try using totem
<Sanky> SwedeMike, yes, it does.  Am i really screwed?  D:
<skypent> How do I download some RAM from the repository?
<rs0832> RobotCow, and you;ll probably need codecs
<rs0832> skypent, RAM?
<skypent> Yes, Random Access Memory.
<rs0832> skypent, RAM is in your cpu
<compdoc> skypent is a joker
<compdoc> someone get a rope
<rs0832> skypent, it is hardware not software
<skypent> :l
<rs0832> Colin969, great!
<yayo1> get a rope? did you make a funny?
<RobotCow> rs0832, i did try opening it in totem and it gave me a gstreamer error
<rs0832> Colin969, after needlez leaves, i figure out how to write the plugin for him!
<RobotCow> mplayer plays sound but no video
<rs0832> RobotCow, can you pastebin the error?
<Colin969> rs0832, huh?
<RobotCow> about to try vlc
<rs0832> Colin969, i was writing a totem plugin for needlez
<yayo1> vlc will cause more problems
<Colin969> rs0832, Oh does Wine just add extra supported extentions?
<rs0832> Colin969, i couldn;t figure it out then, but after he left, i did
<yayo1> your better off using a gtk based application
<rs0832> Colin969, extensions? nope
<Colin969> Also whats Totem?
<rs0832> Colin969, it emulates windows
<MadCarburetor> Something weird has happened to Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop! http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/7780/screenshotii.png
<Colin969> rs0832, Same thing? Lul
<rs0832> Colin969, the movie player.. defauly with ubuntu
<MadCarburetor> why is my file browser thingy appearing like that
<MadCarburetor> ?
<yayo1> @Colin969: totem is the video player
<Dinux> media player
<MadCarburetor> everything for fine the last time i used my laptop
<Colin969> yayol, you shouldnt put an @ before
<MadCarburetor> I'm sacred, could i have a virus or something
<rs0832> MadCarburetor, click the customize button in the picture
<RobotCow> totem is a bad word. don't use that language in here.
<rs0832> RobotCow, totem ? it's the name of the default ubuntu movie player
<ubuntu-clone-tes> hi
<MadCarburetor> clicked. now what?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> is there anybody capable of helping with HDD CLoning in Ubuntu?
<Dinux> its not only a movie player
<Colin969> MadCarburetor, why would someone make a virus that makes the file browser pop-up?
<akshatj> MadCarburetor, don't panic
<rs0832> MadCarburetor, select a different theme there
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, partimage and dd
<MadCarburetor> i opened the file browser. but it looks like it's from windows 98
<Dinux> @colin, funny?
<Colin969> File Browser has themes?
<akshatj> MadCarburetor, it is just a stupid bug that will be resolved upon restart
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @RobotCow, Partimage?
<rs0832> Colin969, not exactly the filebrowser
<akshatj> MadCarburetor, it sometimes happens to me too
<Colin969> rs0832, Is Wine an App orsomin alltogether diff
<rs0832> Colin969, most programs on an os use a 'gui toolkit' so all their windows look the same
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @RobotCow, I did follow this guide: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/152592
<MadCarburetor> I just changed my theme to clearlooks, but the file browser still window still looks the same
<rs0832> Colin969, it is an app
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, yes http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<Colin969> rs0832, Good, Also im gonna try using terminal and launching the SH
<ubuntu-clone-tes> And ended up with this situation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10283564#post10283564
<rs0832> Colin969, k
<TMKCodes_> ubuntu-clone-tes, Using dd to clone a hard disk to another hard disk:
<TMKCodes_> dd if=/dev/ad0 of=/dev/ad1 bs=1M conv=noerror
<MadCarburetor> ok, i'll try restarting
<MadCarburetor> thanks
<Colin969> rs0832 Yay its verifying
<rs0832> Colin969, gotta go... be back later
<ddalton> hi can anyone help me with installing with text-mode installer?
<Colin969> rs0832, Its working =]
<rs0832> Colin969, good luck :)
<Colin969> rs0832 Ok, how long?
<rs0832> Colin969, oh thats great :)
<rs0832> Colin969, hmm.. no idea actually
<Colin969> rs0832 Ill use the IM Ubuntu has for teh IRC
<rs0832> Colin969, ??
<Colin969> rs0832, you can set a Username and Channel
<rs0832> Colin969, o.0
<Colin969> rs0832, It should work, Works like adding an account
<rs0832> Colin969, ah ok
<rs0832> Colin969, bye then..
<ubuntu> Hi there! Just trying to get flash working on xubuntu 10.4... but it runs REALLY slow. Linux mint 8 runs it faster! I have a good machine (2gb ram dual core good graphics) how can i get fullscreen flash smooth?
<Colin969> rs0832 come back soon =D
<RobotCow> ddalton, sure, i use it for the raid feature
<rs0832> Colin969, :)
<Colin969> ubuntu, Im no pro, But dont you need a good Internet connection too?
<ubuntu> yeah i've got a great internet connection
<ubuntu> i'm running off a usb stick... if that makes a difference
<ddalton> RobotCow: how do i activate the text mode installer when booting the alternate cd?
<Colin969> ubuntu, it def will
<ddalton> i see language selection hit enter, then install ubuntu and after that it drops me into the installation, but i don't think its text mode
<RobotCow> ddalton, it should activate on its own. there's no gui on that cd
<Colin969> ubuntu, I Mean, As I said Im no pro, But the Stick hardly does much for itself
<ubuntu> colin969 thanks colin ... maybe i'll just wait till i get a good install
<RobotCow> ddalton, its using ncurses interface. thats considered a text based installer.
<Colin969> Does Linux have a way to end proccesses? I put the wrong admin pass in and the installer has died
<Colin969> Huh?
<RobotCow> Colin969, kill, pkill, killall, and some others with kill in their names
<Colin969> Soin this case kill Gtk
<RobotCow> Colin969, also run top from the command line and hit "k"
<Colin969> Run from top?
<ddalton> RobotCow: oh really? my braille display says "screen not in text-mode" any idea how i can determine if im actually using the alternate installer?
<RobotCow> Colin969, run top from the command line and then hit k
<Colin969> I dont get you...
<RobotCow> ddalton, it should look like this ... hold on, ill find a video i know on youtube
<Colin969> Nvm Ill RE-log
<RobotCow> Colin969, did you try it?
<ddalton> RobotCow: don't  bother, I'm blind.
<ddalton> RobotCow: i thought i could mount the disk and check some specific file.
<RobotCow> ddalton, oh, in that case, the ncurses interface may not be best for you
<ddalton> how big is the cd,  could you give me a direct link so i know i got the right file. cos i dunno why it aint working.
<RobotCow> ddalton, direct link to alternate installer? you want 32 or 64bit?
<ddalton> RobotCow: ncurses should be ok -- the display shouldn't be saying "screen not in text-mode", but what are the other options?
<ddalton> 32 bit
<ubuntu-clone-tes> RobotCow, I read the link u gave me, but I do not understand - What to do after I have made that Image File?
<Colin969> RobotCow, Why does installing something use the account pass butinstalling it out of the centre require another?
<RobotCow> ddalton, i have a blind friend that has used linux. he may know the answer.
<moos> what the min of these (dpkg -l |grep kde)
<RobotCow> ddalton, are you dual booting? have you tried installing wubi in windows. that should work with your screen reader.
<moos> ???
<ddalton> RobotCow: I run debian currently and am trying to install ubuntu to a specific partition so i have win ubuntu and debian all tripple booting i suppose
<potat0> "what the min"
<potat0> doesn't make sense
<ddalton> so i'm reasonably familiar with linux
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, restore it on another computer you want to clone the ubuntu installation to
<RobotCow> Colin969, are you talking about the ubuntu software center?
<juniour> any one can help me out
<juniour> ?
<potat0> ask
<ddalton> but this installer saying "screen not in text mode" indicating the installer is grapical is shitting me. the screen not in text mode occurs when switching into gnome... so something is screwed up
<ubuntu-clone-tes> RobotCow, I want to clone one Ubuntu installation into my new HDD
<potat0> ubuntu-clone-tes: just dd off the disk
<juniour> is there any way to restore ubuntu like windows
<ubuntu-clone-tes> So the idea is what - simply vreate Image File and then in same LiveCD mode restore it to new ( target ) HDD ?
<potat0> juniour: we can fix whatevers needed so there is no use of a restore that way
<potat0> juniour: what is wrong?
<potat0> ubuntu-clone-tes: once you have the images you can clone _exactly_ as it was
<juniour> k
<potat0> of course you may need to edit grub a bit
<ubuntu-clone-tes> yeah, it may be ..
<RobotCow> ddalton, i wasn't suggesting wubi because of your linux ability. i was suggesting it because you can use a screen reader in windows to install it.
<ddalton> RobotCow: mmmm i just kept windows installed on the machine no screenreader in there though
<ubuntu-clone-tes> OK, anyway, now trying to make that backup file ... still, I am a bit puzzled - where would that Image File have been created in Partimage?
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=dd+clone+hard+drive&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ddalton> i'm certain though u can use braille to  install the alternate disk
<potat0> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<potat0> google first result
<ubuntu-clone-tes> if I specify path like "/backup/sdb1partimage" I have error when Partimage starts the creation process
<potat0> someone please add "google.com" into the channel topic, thanks
<RobotCow> ddalton, getting you the iso link now or do you want an md5 so you can check it against the one you've got?
<ddalton> RobotCow: so i'm just concerned that either for some reason i have a screwed up image and its not actually a text installer, or maybe i'm not starting braille properly, i dunno.
<ddalton> RobotCow: um, i think the iso link would be handy. thanks:)
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @potat0, taje a look at my ubuntuforms thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10283564#post10283564
<RobotCow> ddalton, http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ddalton> thanks!:)
<RobotCow> ddalton, you're welcome
<potat0> ubuntu-clone-tes: you didn't lose any disk space
<potat0> you may have messed up the disk though
<potat0> dd command is kinda dangerous
<ubuntu-clone-tes> grreeaattt ..
<ubuntu-clone-tes> I have hdd for one day and already screded it
<potat0> did it have any important data?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> no
<ubuntu-clone-tes> totally new hdd
<potat0> then just create a new partition table
<ubuntu-clone-tes> did it
<ddalton> RobotCow: thanks mate, think that's the one i had so your sure that there is nothing special to do to get a "text-based" installer?
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#System_Rescue_and_Cloning_Utilities
<potat0> make an ext3/whatever fs on it
<ubuntu-clone-tes> and did all variantions with gparted and palimpest ..
<ubuntu-clone-tes> hmm
<ubuntu-clone-tes> amd then?
<dpecka> hi there
<RobotCow> ddalton, i dont think text in ncurses can be read by a screen reader. ncurses is sort of like a gui.
<ddalton> RobotCow: mmm ncurses  should be ok. isn't mutt ncurses?
<potat0> ubuntu-clone-tes: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/22/how-to-clone-your-bootable-ubuntu-install-to-another-drive/
<potat0> just in case, make sure that the fs of both disks are the same
<potat0> don't know how important that is, someone confirm.
<andrewnemeth> hi guys
<andrewnemeth> I have a pretty easy question
<andrewnemeth> how can I remove the default motd from ubuntu 10.10?
<andrewnemeth> I cleared /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail but no luck
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, have you tried "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=harddriveclone.img
<RobotCow> "
<dfcnvt> Anyone using moblock before?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> no
<ubuntu-clone-tes> no, potat0
<ubuntu-clone-tes> RobotCow: tafter this command I can use Partimage to restore Ubuntu to new hdd?
<dpecka> i need some help ... i am very familiar with Linux, one our customer has a ubuntu as a workstation but he has not - with his new display - detected correct resolution ... i can't to connect to him to fix it, so i told him, to add output from `cvt 1920 1080 60` to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/$n-monitor.conf .. he replied, that even etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ doesn't exist, so i encouraged him to create that and also that file and put it inbetween Section "Default Monitor" 
<andrewnemeth> how can I remove the default motd?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Waaah, I think I will simply install 10.10 on the HDD ..
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, no, thats another way of doing it rather than using partimage. to restore it, you'd run "sudo dd if=harddriveclone.img of=/dev/sda" just switching the if and of (input and output)
<ubuntu-clone-tes> RobotCow: if I am now running PC using LiveCD, where this .img file will be placed?
<TMKCodes__> RobotCow, he could do it right away dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2 bs=1M conv=noerror
<ubuntu-clone-tes> In /home dir?
<exxtreme> i have a huawei mobile connect usb wireless broadband modem.  How do you connect this thing in ubuntu?
<TMKCodes__> w/o doing the img, if he has both hard drives connected.
<timob> plug and play
<ubuntu-clone-tes> TMKCodes: yes, I have them both connected now
<RobotCow> ubuntu-clone-tes, don't do that on a live cd. where are you trying to put the file? you can send it across the network if you pipe the output to nc (netcat)
<ubuntu-clone-tes> both are SATA ..
<marvindoppelt> exxtreme, such on google.  There are quite helpful tutes there which due to space one may not be able to explain here.
<ubuntu-clone-tes> OK, so, what is the plan?
<TMKCodes__> dd if=/dev/harddrive1 of=/dev/harddrive2 bs=1M conv=noerror
<ubuntu-clone-tes> 1. Bott to desktop ;
<TMKCodes__> clones the hard drive to another hard drive
<ubuntu-clone-tes> exec this command
<ubuntu-clone-tes> 2. exec this command
<ubuntu-clone-tes> 3. exec same command
<marvindoppelt> exxtreme, sorry, I meant search not such :)
<Diverdude> Anybody know where i can download the o reilly xml schema book instead of viewing it online here: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/xml/schema/ch07_08.htm ?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> 4. update grub ???
<exxtreme> marvindoppelt: been there, done that.  Also downloaded gnome-ppp and tried network manager. still couldn't get a connection.
<RobotCow> Diamondcite, #bookz on UnderNet probably
<marvindoppelt> exxtreme, which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<hale> hi
<exxtreme> marvindoppelt: karmic
<cambazz> hello, i need to update and upgrade my ubuntu server, which has been working perfectly for over 2 years
<cambazz> where do i start
<hale> how can i disable firewall on ubuntu 10.4 (but no with command line)?
<willemb> Hi guys.  I have 3 machines at home, all running ubuntu.  dns lookups seem to very extremely slow.  the router does some kind of dns masquarading.  should i be looking at potential config problems on the router, or all the ubuntu boxes?
<marvindoppelt> exxtreme, kernel?
<jahrra> cambazz: 1. make a full backup, 2. what version of ubuntu does you server run?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @TMKCodes_: " dd if=/dev/harddrive1 of=/dev/harddrive2 bs=1M conv=noerror" command /dev/<harddrive[x]> means to use Partition ( sdb1 ), not Device (sdb ) ?
<hale>  how can i disable firewall on ubuntu 10.4 (but no with command line)? plz help
<skypent> Relative to rooting a box, what is considered a box in that statement?
<RobotCow> willemb, try using opendns free dns servers
<willemb> RobotCow:  on the individual machines, or as the upstream provider for the service provided on the router?
<RobotCow> hale, install gufw and you'll find it in the System>Admin menu
<royale1223> i need help with evolution
<exxtreme> marvindoppelt:  i'm using the artistx remaster of karmic. kernel 2.6.31
<amit> is there any s/w like photoshop in ubuntu?
<royale1223> i cant copy evolution contacts
<RobotCow> skypent, a computer is a box
<willemb> amit:  gimp.  and i think there is a gimpshop add-on to make the shortcuts and controls behave in a familiar fashion
<skypent> Thankyou.
<RobotCow> willemb, either or
<skypent> May I ask what the verb "rooting" is?
<exxtreme> the lastest version of ubuntu play well with huawei wireless?
<RobotCow> amit, gimp is like photoshop. ubuntu stopped including by default starting with 10.10 but you can install it
<ddalton> RobotCow: are u still around
<ddalton> ?
<jahrra> amit: GIMP - give it a try
<amit> willemb,robotcow:thanx guys
<RobotCow> ddalton, yup
<amit> jahrra:thanx
<hale> exxtreme: ubuntu10.4
<royale1223> RobotCow, can u help mke?
<marvindoppelt> exxtreme, when trying to hack this thing, there are some strings that are supposed to be embedded to the kernel you should also check on another tool known as usbmodeswitch or something like that - I managed hack a Huwaei modem work on Ubuntu-Hardy but I can't clearly remember the process, I had to really wander in google but one thing I remember is the kernel bit and the modeswitch.
<royale1223> me*
<ventti> Evolution or Thunderbird for email with Ubu? I have used both for a long time - am wondering what others use/prefer
<ox3a> hi
<RobotCow> ventti, Mutt
<ddalton> RobotCow: i found the boot parrameter DEBIAN_FRONTEND=text -- do you know at what point i press tab to get to the boot parameter input?
<Tm_T> !best | ventti
<ubottu> ventti: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RobotCow> ventti, its the ultimate
<amit> robotcow:how to use gimp any ubuntu link?
<marvindoppelt> ventti, I prefer Evolution.
<RobotCow> amit, i suggest asking in #gimp
<amit> k
<royale1223> how can i get ventti?
<royale1223> can ventti sync with google?
<exxtreme> marvindoppelt:  ok.  i have briefly read about mode switching. but I think i'll try a newer version of ubuntu next time.
<royale1223> i mean google contacts?
<RobotCow> ventti, Mutt!
<ubuntu-clone-tes> I DID IT!! This was tricky one! I simply deleted Sawp in GParted ... and then I finally was able to resize sdb1 partition. Question now is: If I have 500 GB HDD and 4GB RAM, how much swap should I put???
<ventti> wasnt after a poll as such - more some guidance... i like both evo and tbird though. But I also use mail encryption... have used tbird with enigmail before and it worked like a charm - am not certain if sucj exists for Evo. RobotCow - does Mutt have support for gpg mail encryption/signing?
<royale1223> 6 gb swap
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Thx
<ox3a> I am installing Wimax driver from linuxwimax.com (kernel). Will i loss my all configuration?
<cmessel> ox3a: not if you use the same home I guess
<wyclif> hey
<ubuntu-clone-tes> well, when I went to school, my teacher said that 1.5xRAM Amount is too much anyway
<ddalton>  ventti: yes, gpg is supported under mutt
<royale1223> wyclif, hi
<ubuntu-clone-tes> He said that x1.0 is already much
<RobotCow> ventti, yes it does. its a command line mail client. you can tell it to use your favorite text editor of choice such as vim emacs, etc
<cmessel> ubuntu-clone-tes: I usually use x2.0
<amit> how to chat in terminal
<wyclif> royale1223: good morning
<ubuntu-clone-tes> hummm, doesn it force to much disk scratching daily?
<pietr> ubuntu-clone-tes:  with 4GB ram you probably don't even need swap
<royale1223> wyclif, its actually evening here.. gud mornin
<ox3a> cmessel, Please see the web site for driver
<wyclif> royale1223: =)
<ventti> RobotCow ok - ty - will install and have a play - am curious now
<amit> ubuntu-clone-tes:if u have 4gb ram then its not necessary to use swap
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @pietr, so ... x0.5 would be as minimum, but stil lefective???
<ddalton> RobotCow: did u see my last question -- do you know at which point i should press tab to get to the boot prompt where i can type boot parametters?
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @amit, Okay ... so I can just leave my successfuly cloned HDD w/o Extended partition at all???
<ddalton>  ventti: yes, it's quite good, i find the mutt manual in /usr/share/doc is very good also, and well set out
<wyclif> royale1223: here to lend a hand as nobody is going anywhere here, stuck in a blizzard
<RobotCow> ddalton, one sec, im checking. i don't remember off-hand
<ddalton> RobotCow: no worries, thanks.
<royale1223> wyclif, k
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Okay ... so I can just leave my successfuly cloned HDD w/o Extended partition at all???
<royale1223> wyclif, what email client do u use?
<pietr> ubuntu-clone-tes: well decide for your self. but for example I'm running a server machine with 4GB ram 3TB of disk space, and I don't even come close to using swap
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Ifhmmmm
<wyclif> royale1223: mutt/gmail over IMAP
<pietr> ubuntu-close-tes: it depends what your doing
<ubuntu-clone-tes> so - no need to use Extended Partition at all, right?
<wyclif> royale1223: I used to use Pine, back in the day
<royale1223> wyclif, can u sync gmail contacts in it?
<wyclif> royalle1223: yes
<ubuntu-clone-tes> well, Webpage coding, Printing trhough Sharing and UPnp, also programming in Embarcadero Delphi XE
<ubuntu-clone-tes> a bit gaming like Warcraft 3 and Battlefueld 2
<wyclif> royale1223: yes
<royale1223> wyclif, is it available in ubuntu software centre?
<wyclif> royale1223: I believe so
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Ok, lets put it to 2 GB as basis. ;)
<ox3a> cmessel,
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Thank you all.
<ubuntu-clone-tes> You are doing unvaluable job out here
<pietr> ubuntu-close-tes: probably not. you can still activate it later. if you have a big drive, then you can have a smaller partition and maybe later turn it into swap
<RobotCow> ddalton, it might be F6
<pietr> but my guess is that you will never need it
<royale1223> wyclif, cant find it
<ubuntu-clone-tes> pietrs: Thanks.
<wyclif> royale1223 Try Synaptic or just apt-get
<pietr> ubuntu-clone-tes: you're welcome
<andrewnemeth> guys
<royale1223> k
<andrewnemeth> how can I change ubuntu motd?
<andrewnemeth> ubuntu 10.10
<RobotCow> ddalton, F5 is for Accessibility Options on the regular install disk. it might be on the alternate installer too.
<ubuntu-clone-tes> @pietr, still, I have never used PC w/o inexcistend sawp, so kinda scvared :)  So gonna use 0.5 multiplier
<royale1223> wyclif, brb
<ubuntu-clone-tes> Bye guys.
<wyclif> royale1223: k. mutt, especially if you wanna set up IMAP, is very flexible
<ddalton> RobotCow: thanks, i'll boot it now and try again:) thanks for your help!:)
<pietr> andrewnemeth: /etc/motd /etc/motd.tail
<pietr> ubuntu-clone-tes: bye
<RobotCow> ddalton, F6 then ESC
<ddalton> awesome, thanks
<jahrra> ubuntu-clone-tes: do you want to hibernate your box?
<RobotCow> ddalton, thats what i am reading here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<traceto> How often should the harddrive spin down?
<galan> soy nuevo en esto
<erUSUL> !es | galan
<ubottu> galan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<royale1223> wyclif, k
<ox3a> madwimax exist in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<AnggaDj98> !fr | AnggaDj98
<ubottu> AnggaDj98, please see my private message
<AnggaDj98> !en | AnggaDj98
<willemb> Greetings, guys.  I have a Gigabyte 8Vt880P motherboard.  Dmidecode and the manual on the website agree that I should be ablt ot put 1 gig dimms in each dimm slot, and should be able to address 4 gigs of ram in total.  however, a 1 gig dimm shows up as 512 mb.  is flashing the bios an appropriate response?
<pietr> willemb: probably not. maybe as the last resort. are there any related settings in bios, that you can check first?
<willemb> pietr:  thanks for the response.  I can set the ram speed from auto to what it says on the box the ram came in, but it has no effect.
<willemb> pietr:  or was there someething else you can suggest I can look at/for?
<pietr> willemb: where it shows as 512MB? in bios or OS ?
<Colin969> Woo The Empathy IM Works WIth IRC
<timob> is there an easy way to make the touchpad scroll area size bigger (ie dont want to edit xorg.conf)....
<Kartagis> is it possible to update windows attributes in linux? such as hidden?
<stjohnmedrano> good day all, is there a movie player that will output in the terminal? coz vlc, mplayer thy still have guis, thank
<Colin969_> So...
<dpecka> i need some help ... i am very familiar with Linux, one our customer has a ubuntu as a workstation but he has not - with his new display - detected correct resolution ... i can't to connect to him to fix it, so i told him, to add output from `cvt 1920 1080 60` to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/$n-monitor.conf .. he replied, that even etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ doesn't exist, so i encouraged him to create that and also that file and put it inbetween Section "Default Monitor" 
<pietr> willemb: are you still here?
<dpecka> i pointed him to wiki to apropriate article but he says that steps there don't work
<Colin969_> Can Anyone Help Me With Wine?
<ajah> someone help with vmware workstation ./VMware-Workstation-7.0.0-203739.i386.bundle: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `<'./VMware-Workstation-7.0.0-203739.i386.bundle: line 1: `<html><head>'
<dpecka> no-metaquestions
<jshmoe24> Hi guys I am in need of some help with meerkat
<jshmoe24> I am having trouble with apt-get (lock problems)
<jshmoe24> also I am having problems burning cds/dvds. it just won't work
<Colin969_> Can  Anyone help with Wine?
<jshmoe24> Can someone please help me?
<amit> how to use c++ program in ubuntu?
<jshmoe24> I am on ubuntu 10.10 x86
<pietr> jshmoe24: what do you mean by lock problems
<jshmoe24> one sec i will give you outupt
<jshmoe24> output *
<stjohnmedrano> good day all, is there a movie player that will output in the terminal? coz vlc, mplayer thy still have guis, thank
<amit> please tell me the s/w to use c++ in ubuntu?
<LogicallyDashing> amit what's a s/w?
<jshmoe24> sometimes when Igo to install programs through apt-get It willl start to install and then get frozen on "unpacking replacement <package>
<chris_osx> amit: g++
<stjohnmedrano> amit: geany
<Colin969_> Can someone help with WINE?
<jshmoe24> So unfortunately I have to kill the terminal which i usually would never do
<sspc> Hi, how do you release & renew the IP in ubuntu? I mean like the windows command "ipconfig/release". Also how do you "flushdns"? - Thanks!
<LogicallyDashing> Colin969_, probably, but you might have better luck in one of WINE's channels
<soreau> ! wine | Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<amit> chris_osx:thanx
<stjohnmedrano> amit: you can use geany
<Colin969_> I know but its somin simple that prolly everyone else know how =/
<pietr> sspc: there are many ways. for example dhclient
<amit> stjohnmedrano:thanx
<jshmoe24> then when I open another terminal to try anything it does this "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jshmoe24> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<LogicallyDashing> sspc, check out ifconfig, it will configure pretty much everything about networking
<sspc> Thanks
<stjohnmedrano> jshmoe24: kill that process try the command top and look for PID
<jshmoe24> Ive tried rm -r the lock files and then it says another lock file so i erase it too and then it says i have to do a apt-get --configure -a which I do which does nothing
<pietr> jshmoe: you need to kill the previous apt client if it's running
<tarnap> hi there
<jshmoe24> I will look but i have tried this before and top doesnt show the apt process but i will try again real quick one sec
<LogicallyDashing> hello
<stjohnmedrano> jshmoe24: then issue kill PID NUMBER
<soreau> jshmoe24: It could be apt, synaptic or update-manager
<jshmoe24> what is the name of apt-get process? apt-get?
<jshmoe24> oh thx
<jshmoe24> soreau
<stjohnmedrano> good day all, is there a movie player that will output in the terminal? coz vlc, mplayer thy still have guis, thank
<Colin969_> How can I Disable ExecutableBit or Mark Files myself?
<rs0832> Colin969_, :)
<sspc> One more quick question. I got another PC, which is a medion brand. It only seems to support Windows. How do I install ubuntu on it? I installed ubuntu onto it about 5 or 6 times last night. Everytime, it gave the same problem. Ubuntu wouldn't start up. I tried versions 10.10 and 10.04. The screen would just go blank, showing "no signal".
<pietr> stjohnmedrano: what do you mean output in terminal?
<Colin969_> rs0832, Yay =D
<stjohnmedrano> pietr:like the movie are playing in terminal
<Colin969_> rs0832, Help Meh, It wont run files
<Tito0096> Can someone help me get minecraft working?
<rs0832> Colin969_, what wont run files?
<Colin969_> rs0832, Its saying they arnt trusted
<soreau> Tito0096: What isnt working about it?
<Colin969_> rs0832 ExecutableBit  Protection?
<rs0832> Colin969_, ah yes
<rs0832> Colin969_, right click
<Colin969_> rs0832, RIght click the fuke?
<Tito0096> soreau: It crashes when it gets to the main screen
<pietr> stjohnmedrano: you can use mplayer for example and disable video or use text output. i'm not sure, it that answers your question
<rs0832> Colin969_, open with
 * Tito0096 goes and finds pastebin
<Colin969_> rs0832 File*
<rs0832> Colin969_, yes
<stjohnmedrano> pietr: i already tried mplayer but, it will pop-up a gui, thanks pietr
<rs0832> Colin969_, then
<Colin969_> rs0832 Open with...?
<stjohnmedrano> so iguess i will google deeper
<rs0832> Colin969_,yes
<Tito0096> soreau: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=116995#p1699994
<Colin969_> rs0832, I mean, WHat
<rs0832> Colin969_,then the select custom command
<Colin969_> rs0832...and?
<rs0832> Colin969_, then in the box, type 'wine' without the quotes and press open
<stjohnmedrano> thanks guys be back soon
<pietr> stjohnmedrano: even with mplayer -vo null ?
<rs0832> Colin969_, sorry about the 'lag'... i was talking to my cousing on the phone
<Colin969_> rs0832 Hoping...
<stjohnmedrano> pietr: thats new to me, ok i will try that one,
<pietr> ok :-)
<stjohnmedrano> pietr: thanks for the help
<rs0832> Colin969_ sorry?
<pietr> stjohnmedrano: you're welcome
<Colin969_> rs0832, Hoping steam will run
<rs0832> Colin969_, hmm
<rs0832> Colin969_, did that work?
<amit>  have installed g++ , buut where can i find it,please tell me path
<Colin969_> rs0832 Not sure, It ran but...
<rs0832> Colin969_, but ..?
<Colin969_> rs0832 Awwont work with steam
<wyclif> exit
<Colin969_> rs08320 Killsafter the "Update News"
<soreau> Tito0096: It looks like you might be trying to run the windoze version on linux
<Colin969_> rs0832, Gonna test some other apps
<Tito0096> Hmmm
<rs0832> Colin969_, try with playonlinux
<Tito0096> I dont understand
<RobotCow> anybody able to play these videos in firefox? http://nanomachine.zapto.org/c_programming_videos/player.htm
<Tito0096> I downloaded this
 * Tito0096 goes and gets dl link
<Colin969_> Lugaru, weird error
<Colin969_> rs0832 Ok
<jshmoe24> no guys no  apt, synaptic or update-manager
<jshmoe24> on top
<Colin969_> rs0832, Installing it
<rs0832> Colin969_, k
<pietr> test
<rs0832> Colin969_, why dont you ghost your original username
<linux> hi
<Tito0096> soreu: http://www.minecraft.net/download/Minecraft.jar?v=1293452207045
<chilli0> Hello, I would like a backup program that backs up my files and also my emails. Anything like this?
<Tito0096> Thats what i got
<Colin969_> rs0832 how
<Tito0096> Says its for linux so i got it
<rs0832> Colin969_, type this in the freenode tab- /msg NickServ ghost Colin969 <password>
<rs0832> Colin969_, then change your username to your actual one and login
<Colin969_> nickserv ghost Colin969
<Colin969_> Argh
<RobotCow> chilli0, rsync
<willemb> sorry, was afk
<willemb> both
<chilli0> RobotCow, How can I make it do emails?
<RobotCow> chilli0, your emails are saved where?
<Colin969_> There
<pietr> willemb: so have you solved it?
<RobotCow> chilli0, you can tell rsync to backup all your files under /home
<rs0832> Colin969
<Colin969_> rs0832 try now
<chilli0> RobotCow, Oh okay cool, cheers.
<RobotCow> chilli0, that should include your emails too
<willemb> pietr: no, not yet.  I had lunch :-)  i see 512 in the bios too, which is why I though a bios flash could be the answer
<rs0832> Colin969_, try what?
<ferit> selamın hello
<RobotCow> chilli0, if you want it to run once a day automatically, you'll need to add the rsync command to cron. here's what mine looks like
<willemb> speaking of which, does someone have a straight-forward way to do an award bios flash without windows and without a stiffy/floppy drive?
<Colin969_> rs0832ita ok i  see it cause imsigned on the Chat thing
<wyclif> l
<Colin969_>  Colin969 typed notifies mein a mini-popup
<rs0832> Colin969so i can talk to you on that?
<Colin969_> Yeah
<RobotCow> sudo rsync --archive --verbose --delete-after --human-readable --progress --log-file=/var/log/rsync/$(date +%Y%m%d)_rsync.log --exclude "/home/chris/.gvfs" "/home" "/media/onepointfivetb/Backup/Linux Home"
<RobotCow> chilli0,
<Colin969_> But Imma typing on this
<Colin969_> Cause chats awkward
<rs0832> Colin969, ah ok
<pietr> willemb: wait. may it be possible, that a graphics card is consuming the ram. i those cases it will show you have less RAM
<chilli0> RobotCow, Thanks, but is there anyway to backup all folders except for some? Like backup /home but not /Videos
<RobotCow> chilli0, yeah, look at the rsync command im using. it is excluding a directory
<willemb> pietr:  good call, but no.  I added another 1 gig dimm, and now I see a total of 1 gig, so each is only showing 1 gig.  and the machine has a discrete graphics card
<chilli0> oh cool. Thanks =]
<RobotCow> chilli0, the nice thing about rsync is that it doesn't have to recopy all the files over again. it only copies the new ones and modified ones the next time its ran
<wyclif> it might be chatzilla
<willemb> as for flashing the bios, it looks like unetbootin, a flash drive and freedos is the way to go
<soreau> Tito0096: Maye this can help http://timashley.me/node/596
<pietr> willemb: yes. you can use something like ultimatebootcd
<RobotCow> willemb, you should be able to flash the bios without any os installed. at least on mine, i can.
<Tito0096> soreau: tried it, it didnt work lol
<soreau> Tito0096: Oh well
<chilli0> RobotCow, Sweet as, cheers.
<Jemt> Hi. Can someone tell me why "tunefs -U <guid> /dev/sdc1" works for EXT4 partitions, but not FAT partitions ? I get the following error: "Bad magic number in super block whyle trying to open /dev/sdc2" and "Couldn't find valid filesystem super block"
<Jemt> tune2fs*
<Colin969_> rs0832 WOah, playonlinux is great has an auto-adder
<chilli0> RobotCow, how can I exc lude more than one folder?
<Tito0096> soreau: what else can i do
<yunosh> which scripts are run these days when waking up from acpi suspend?
<rs0832> Colin969_, :)
<histo> Do you need to use the nvidia drivers for audio over hdmi?
<RobotCow> Jemt, if you read the man page "tune2fs allows the system administrator to adjust various tunable filesystem parameters on  Linux  ext2,  ext3,  or ext4  filesystems."
<Jemt> RobotCow: Ah, I see. Thank you
<pietr> histo: probably
<Colin969_> rs0832 damn updates
<rs0832> Colin969_, :D yep
<willemb> RobotCow:  on a 4 year-old motherboard?
<Colin969_> rs0832 BUt has support for my Half-LIfe collection =]
<RobotCow> willemb, possibly, have you checked in the bios? it may be able to load the file from floppy, cd or flash drive
<rs0832> Colin969_, cool
<CMooney> Hi, What permissions are cron jobs run with? I'm having some issues with anacron running an rsync command to a home directory.
<RobotCow> CMooney, should be root. You can try adding a cron job to do "whoami > ~/tmp/file.txt"
<CMooney> RobotCow, I'll take your word for it.
<RobotCow> CMooney, I use rsync to backup my home, and i have it ran once each night with crontab -e
<CMooney> RobotCow, Unfortunately the machine it is on will not be on 24/7 or even close to it. Anacron is used by SimpleBackup to do the job, seems logical to get anacron to do the rest of the jobs too.
<CMooney> "How hard can it be?" :p
<RobotCow> CMooney, to answer your first question, have a look in /etc/crontab
<hal> I wish to have my menu bars at the top, but they keep switching their order, when I reboot.  see  http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9650/screenshot062o.png
<pietr> ello, how can I mount disk images (.img) under linux?
<RobotCow> CMooney, looking at /etc/crontab, it appears to be using anacron
<CMooney> RobotCow, Yes, it saus root
<willemb> nope, no such luck, i will need a dos environment
<hal> so I'd like to have the Applications / Places / System bar to be the upper one. Does anyone know how to achieve this please?
<willemb> so freedos on a flash drive via unetbootin is what i will try
<chilli0> RobotCow, The exclude command isn't working for some weird reason...
<RobotCow> chilli0, how are you using it? incorrect syntax maybe
<chilli0> rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v --progress -s --exclude "/home/chilli0/doc/Information" "/home/chilli0/docs" "/home/chilli0/backdown"
<CMooney> Thanks, RobotCow
<hal> anyone?
<TkCientista> Somebody body speak portuguese?
<RobotCow> chilli0, try rsync -r -t -p -o -g -v --progress -s --exclude="/home/chilli0/doc/Information" --exclude="/home/chilli0/docs" --exclude="/home/chilli0/backdown"
<dylan_noktum> firefox wont start, when ever i try to open it it comes up with "starting firefox" then it closes
<TkCientista> hal Are you fine?
<sathyam_digitals> dengey bey TKcienticta
<rs0832> TkCientista, there is a portuguese channel i think
<hal> muy bien TkCientista :)
<chilli0> RobotCow, okay. I don't wanna exclude the other folders... I just wanna exclude information.
<TkCientista> hal are u smart in linux/ubuntu?
<hal> TkCientista: I am not an expert by any means
<RobotCow> chilli0, oh, i misunderstood because you were asking me about excluding more than one directory
<chilli0> RobotCow, Oh my bad.
<administrator_> hgg
<SubstreamAI> I need some help with directory permissions.  I'm very new to Linux
<chilli0> RobotCow, so how do I get ti working?
<red2kic> !permissions | SubstreamAI
<ubottu> SubstreamAI: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SubstreamAI> I installed EggDrop using Syn Pack Man, it put it in /usr/share/eggdrop.  It didn't give me wite permission?
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: man chmod ; man chown
<SubstreamAI> the owner is 'root'
<TkCientista> ubottu this site is a big shit
<SubstreamAI> and I can't chmod anything
<soreau> Tito0096: FWIW, the instructions worked for me.
<mysteriousdarren> new to linux? check out a new channel #0x71
<RobotCow> chilli0, try using =. it's used in some examples from the man page of rsync
<Colin969> rs0832 Hmm
<Tito0096> soreau: it didnt solve anything for me
<RobotCow> SubstreamAI, what about them
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Use sudo if you need to change the configuration files.
<alicja> hi
<rs0832> Colin969, what s up?
<SubstreamAI> sudo is a no go
<Cairo|Mobile> goo.gl?
<chilli0> RobotCow, Nop, it still adds that folder.
<SubstreamAI> I don' thave write permission drwxr-xr-x
<Cairo|Mobile> whats the defenition of spam here?
<SubstreamAI> summit like dat
<RobotCow> chilli0, you plan on running rsync from cron?
<Colin969> rs0832, Intel told me to press Ctrl Alt F12... Fail
<Cairo|Mobile> lol
<Cairo|Mobile> whats it do?
<rs0832> Colin969, for what?
<chilli0> Yeah I think I will be. RobotCow
<Cairo|Mobile> lol
<Colin969> rs0832, To find out Graphic Memory
<SubstreamAI> are you with me red2kic, RobotCow ?
<Cairo|Mobile> i love that movie
<home-alone> what are Unity system requirements...???
<Krishnandu> Hi, how can I delete CLASSPATH?
<Cairo|Mobile> i love you home-alone
<home-alone> same here
<RobotCow> chilli0, you might want to add "rm -rf /home/chilli0/backdown/Information " as a workaround in your script ran by cron
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: I don't know what you're looking for -- If you want to have write permissions on your user -- Use "chown $USER:$USER /path/to/folder" -- You might want to use -R for recursive
<rs0832> Colin969, ctrl alt f12 will open a tty
<chilli0> RobotCow, nah, because it is a big file, that's why I don't want to copy it. It is going over a network that will be too slow.
<Cairo|Mobile> ah
<Cairo|Mobile> thassssssssssssssssssssss
<Cairo|Mobile> oops
<RobotCow> chilli0, let me try running rsync manually on my machine and see if i can get it to exclude a directory
<Colin969> rs0832 I noticed
<Cairo|Mobile> s                  key got stuck
<chilli0> RobotCow, Cheers.
<red2kic> home-alone: If I know this correctly, Unity is ubuntu-desktop with few packages. Should be about same as ubuntu-desktop requirements.
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, what I've read indicates that unless I'm on as root, I have no hope of changing owners, groups, or permissions.  I don't know how to be "on as root"
<Krishnandu> Hi, how can I delete CLASSPATH var?
<Cairo|Mobile> substreamai type "sudo su
<Cairo|Mobile> "
<Cairo|Mobile> i think
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I installed it from Pack Man, why am I not the owner?
<home-alone> No . I think its more resource hungry
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Pack Man?
<SubstreamAI> Synaptic Package Manager
<soreau> Tito0096: You probably did it wrong then ;)
<rs0832> Krishnandu, type export CLASSPATH in a terminal
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: "sudo -i"  -- Try that
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone here try to update their office in ubuntu from 3.2 to 3.3 with the packages from OO.o website?  the debian packages?  Do I have to do each one, one by one?
<SubstreamAI> with chmod g+w
<SubstreamAI> ?
<the_eye_> nautilus mounts samba share only with ip
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Why do you not have sudo? You installed Ubuntu yourself?
<Krishnandu> rs0832, Nothing changed
<SubstreamAI> I have sudo
<SubstreamAI> I've used sudo with chmod
<SubstreamAI> it doesn't work
<rs0832> Krishnandu, did you check?
<Krishnandu> yes
<rs0832> Krishnandu, how?
<Colin969> rs0832 running now
<Krishnandu> with echo
<soreau> Tito0096: Try running java -jar $HOME/.minecraft/minecraft_name.jar (as your normal user)
<SubstreamAI> I installed EGGDROP myself, I shoudl be the owner, nto 'root'
<rs0832> Krishnandu, try export CLASSPATH=''
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: What is the command you used to install EGGDROP?
<SubstreamAI> I used Syn. Pack. Man....
<SubstreamAI> that's what I've been saying
<istvan007> hello
<RobotCow> chilli0, do you get any output from rsync that tells you why it might not be excluding?
<istvan007> i have a problem with direct connection
<Krishnandu> rs0832, Worked!! Thnx :D
<rs0832> Krishnandu, :)
<chilli0> RobotCow, Nah no output.
<istvan007> i had set it on pppoe
<istvan007> and now i'm using a router
<Tito0096> soreau: tito@Tito-Linuxbox:~$ java -jar $HOME/.minecraft/minecraft_name.jar
<Tito0096> Unable to access jarfile /home/tito/.minecraft/minecraft_name.jar
<Tito0096> tito@Tito-Linuxbox:~$
<Colin969> rs0832 Help
<istvan007> and ubuntu
<rs0832> Colin969, tell me
<istvan007> (10.10)
<Colin969> rs0832 I clicked run but nothings happening
<silver4e>  /server irr.all4y.net
<SubstreamAI> I'm logged in as MyUserName, and from there I installed EggDrop using the Synaptic Package Manager (SPM).  SPM then installed it to /usr/share/eggdrop and gave the following permissions drwxr-xr-x owner: 'root'
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: You can change the ownership of the folder -- using "sudo chown dave:dave /path/to/folder" -- but I'm not sure why you need that.
<SubstreamAI> and now, I can't write there!
<kalarikkal> My battery is always showing 0% even though my laptop runs fine just on battery.
<soreau> Tito0096: If ls $HOME/.minecraft doesnt show anything, you didnt follow the instructions correctly
<kalarikkal> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Tito0096> soreau: lol
<SubstreamAI> Eggdrop doesn't have permission to write to its own folder and neither do I
<RobotCow> chilli0, because you are running it with the quiet flag right
<rs0832> Colin969, sorry i dont know what you are trying to do right now
<SubstreamAI> I want the permissions to be drwxrwxr-x
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to chroot sftp users?
<Colin969> rs0832 RUn Steam
<chilli0> RobotCow, Oh okay. Ill have a look.
<istvan007> doesn't seem to detect direct connections
<SubstreamAI> who is 'root'??
<the_eye_> nautilus mounts samba share only with ip, any help
<rs0832> Colin969, hmm.. where did you click that?
<dfcnvt> in command shell, how do you replace the line /sbin/ipsets to /usr/sbin/ipsets ? Or just a character itself, /sbin to /usr/sbin
<SubstreamAI> what does that mean when that's the owner?
<red2kic> !root | SubstreamAI
<ubottu> SubstreamAI: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RobotCow> 4=read, 2=write, 1=read. add those numbers to get a combination of them.
<Colin969> rs01832 POL
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, root is the ultimate power user in a linux system
<RobotCow> SubstreamAI,
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: root = superuser privileges
<SubstreamAI> ok... and why does that lock me out if I installed it?
<MrUnagi> if i set chown of a directory to be root, why can other users still access it
<rs0832> Colin969, try using a terminal to start POL and then use it
<SubstreamAI> I don't get it, I ahve to change the owner?  Why did they package it like that?
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, lock you out?
<SubstreamAI> it makes no sense, something is wrong
<SubstreamAI> I simply cannot write to that folder
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, ubuntu doesnt support a root user
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, it is meant as a security measure
<red2kic> MrUnagi: ls -al -- It may be owned by root -- but rw for group/others
<SubstreamAI> ls -l produces a list showing 'root' as the owner
<MrUnagi> red2kik how do i change that
<Jibadeeha> i have an encrypted home directory and use rsync to backup the files in my home directory to an external hard drive which is not encrypted ... i want to make this more secure, would you recommend just copying the encrypted home file to the backup
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Generally /usr/share/ aren't writeable
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, yes.. root owns everything
<SubstreamAI> I'm aware of the security angle.  I just don't understrand why its packaged thsi way, something must be wrong
<chilli0> RobotCow, What is the quite switch?
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Use "sudo" when you want to change files outside of your "safe zone" -- That being ~/ or /home/dave
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, it is made that way for security
<SubstreamAI> it make no sense that I install eggdrop and immediately upon running it, there are write permissions to its own folder
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: You have all permissions you want on your home directory. Anything outside that is warzone.
<MrUnagi> red2kic: how do i change it so that no one can rw to anything above a directory
<Lenoob> r
<juniour> is there any one heard of reliance net connect
<SubstreamAI> yeah... but it didnt' install to my home, it installed to /usr/share/
<juniour> ?
<RobotCow> chilli0, nevermind, try using verbose option with rsync
<red2kic> MrUnagi: Use "chmod" to change permissions -- "ls -al /path/to/directory" -- What does it say
<juniour> is there any one heard of reliance net connect?
<TMKCodes_> MrUngi use chmod recursively
<chilli0> RobotCow, -v is already on.
<rs0832> juniour, where are you from?
<SubstreamAI> I can move it... tried that... but its still not chaing the write permissions.  It makes 0 sense, that eggdrop cannot write to its own folder, where it wants to out of the box, and that they packaged it in a way where this is a problem.  Something is wrong.  I don't know enough to know what, but I konw somehting is wrong
<juniour> india
<RobotCow> chilli0, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=rsync+exclude+not+working&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Right. /usr/share -- That way, all users can use shared folders. The eggdrop (or any daemons) are not meant to be running individually by a user. It's very organized.
<rs0832> juniour, thought RNC sounded familiar ;)
<MrUnagi> red2kic: hang on i am having trouble logging in
<juniour> i have instalation prob
<Tito0096> soreau: The guide is for an outdated minecraft
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: I believe if you installed eggdrop (and if it is a daemon), it should have its own username.
<rs0832> juniour, what kind of a problem?
<Tito0096> soreau: would it still apply?
<Colin969> rs01832 Argh
<SubstreamAI> daemon... I don't know what that is.  Sorry, I'm a noob
<juniour> it giving error while installing
<rs0832> Colin969, yes?
<dfcnvt> I have a list of files that contain the line /sbin/ipset ... I need to replace them to /usr/sbin/ipset ... How do I do it to save my time from being manual edit to each file...
<SubstreamAI> eggdrop is an IRC bot
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Try reinstalling the same package. Did you chmod or chown root:root on the directory?
<Colin969> rs0832 Oh Its at the top
<juniour> rnc is wireless modem same like usb
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, a daemon is kind like a bot that is always running in the background on a system
<dylan_noktum> why might firefox not open?
<SubstreamAI> I did this: sudo chmod g+rwx /usr/share/eggdrop  and that didn't do anything
<rs0832> dylan_noktum, try opening it through the terminal... it will out put errors there if any
<RobotCow> chilli0, from what im reading, you can create a text file and put each folder you want to exclude on a new line in it and use the --exclude-from '/path/to/exclude.txt'
<juniour> rs0832 u have some idea
<red2kic> dylan_noktum: Open a terminal -- "killall firefox ; firefox" -- If there are errors, you should see it in the terminal.
<juniour> ?
<rs0832> juniour, tell me the error
<rs0832> juniour, if it is big, use a pastebin
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, rs0832 didja get that?
<chilli0> RobotCow, I got it workign now thanks =D
<SubstreamAI> I did this: sudo chmod g+rwx /usr/share/eggdrop  and that didn't do anything
<RobotCow> chilli0, i got it to work. PM me. its too much to paste in here.
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, how did you install it?
<MrUnagi> all of a sudden i forgot all of my passwords
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Remove all eggdrop packages. Reinstall it. See if that did the trick.
<RobotCow> chilli0, just need to use relative path, not full path
<juniour> Archive:  /media/ZTEMT USB MODEM/Setup.exe
<juniour> [/media/ZTEMT USB MODEM/Setup.exe]
<juniour>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<juniour>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<juniour>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot3> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I didn't hose anything
<rs0832> Colin969, still have the problem?
<rs0832> juniour, for big outputs use a pastebin
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, reinstall won't change anything
<dylan_noktum> when i run it in the terminal it had no errors but closed almost imediatly and kill all did nothing red2kic rs0832
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, its as it was when I installed it.  I haven't done anything to it except configure 1 text file
<rs0832> juniour, ah you cannot install an exe on ubuntu
<rs0832> juniour, you have to get different drivers for linux
<juniour> ya but it ahs exe file
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: No. Probably not. "sudo updatedb && locate eggdrop" -- I'm on ARCH so I really can't exactly test it myself. -- Sometimes there are configuration files where you can run the daemon (as whose user).
<juniour> k
<phatypus> anyone ever changes to /etc/dnsmasq.conf not be picked up when dnsmasq is restarted?
<rs0832> dylan_noktum, have you tried a reinstall
<SubstreamAI> reloaded the db before I installed it 3 days ago
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, how did you install it?
<dylan_noktum> wouldnt that loss all my prefrences and stuff?
<Colin969> rs0832 Im booting into XP Brb
<rs0832> Colin969, k
<SubstreamAI> I selected it from Synaptic Package Manager, and then clicked Apply
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, then nothing is wrong with it
<red2kic> dylan_noktum: Try starting it with a new profile -- Or with addons disabled.
<SubstreamAI> exactly
<SubstreamAI> that's exactly my point
<rs0832> SubstreamAI, maybe it's meant to be run as root
<red2kic> dylan_noktum: "firefox --help" should list the possible parameters. I think it was "firefox --safe-mode"  Check that.
<dylan_noktum> how can i start it with out the addons?
<juniour> rs00832 error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<rs0832> juniour, where did you get that error?
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Hold on. I'm going to the other machine (Ubuntu).
<dylan_noktum> thank you very much red2kic
 * SubstreamAI is holding :)
<juniour> when i run the linux installation file
<red2kic> dylan_noktum: Welcome. Try Chrome. :0
<dylan_noktum> lol
<dylan_noktum> yeah chrome is alright
<istvan007> my ubuntu 10.10 doesnt detect direct connection after changing pppoe to direct connection
<istvan007> what to do?
<ubuntupuneuser> has any one have an idea on how to create ubuntu system as mail server ?
<juniour> rs0832 wt is yast setup package manager
<red2kic_> Now, who was I talking to? Eggdrop issue.
<SubstreamAI> me
<gobbe> ubuntupuneuser: there are several howtos available from internet for that
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Right. Installing that atm.
<rs0832> juniour, it is like apt-get , but for suse
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, the configuration for that is tremendous...
<SubstreamAI> you have to edit the eggdrop.conf file which is quite long indeed
<juniour> an gcc
<ubuntupuneuser> I have googled several times but no luck for proper mail server setup
<juniour> how to open suse
<gobbe> ubuntupuneuser: what do you mean with proper?
<SubstreamAI> you won't be able to install it and run it
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Yeah. I ran it. CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED. :(
<istvan007> my ubuntu 10.10 doesnt detect direct connection after changing pppoe to direct connection
<SubstreamAI> you have to set up a lot of stuff first, they make it that way on purpose
<rs0832> juniour, how to open suse?? what do you mean?
<istvan007> what to do?
<iguanna> hi all
<SubstreamAI> just try to create a file in the eggdrop folder
<RobotCow> ubuntupuneuser, what mail server software are you using? i prefer postfix because of its straight forward configuration over sendmail
<SubstreamAI> text file, anything
<juniour> in installation gide for rnc it given open suse
<istvan007> am i ignored to the others or what?
<rs0832> juniour, opensuse is a whole different operating system
<gobbe> istvan007: ask the question
<iguanna> to start a service I'm doing: /etc/init.d/serviceName start
<istvan007> gobbe i did it a few times
<istvan007> my ubuntu 10.10 doesnt detect direct connection after changing pppoe to direct connection
<juniour> rs0832  then wt to do
<istvan007> what do i have to do to fix this issue
<juniour> ?
<istvan007> ?
<iguanna> if I'd like to start it at startup how would it be?
<gobbe> istvan007: what do you mean detect?
<istvan007> no internet connection
<istvan007> no ip address
<istvan007> no nothing
<gobbe> istvan007: you close pppoe and then your ethernet/wlan is not working?
<RobotCow> iguanna, that no longer works in ubuntu 10.10. you'd need to do sudo service serviceName start
<rs0832> juniour, what is the device you are using?
<istvan007> i have uninstalled everything that's related to ppp
<istvan007> but still not working
<juniour> zte-ac2726
<rs0832> juniour, ok hold on
<istvan007> it doen't get an ip address from the router
<juniour> u search on google reliance net connect zte ac2726
<burg> hello - is there a problem with flash player on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit? because it crashes very very very often. i use it on google chrome browser
<rs0832> juniour, try in a terminal sudo apt-get install wvdial
<RobotCow> iguanna, install sysv-rc-conf
<iguanna> how to start a service automatically?
<_515eb10a> hello niggas
<istvan007> but the DHCP is turned on on the router
<kran> 有人吗？
<gobbe> istvan007: have you tried to restart networking?
<_515eb10a> !cn | kran
<ubottu> kran: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<carael> hi there
<_515eb10a> ih
<istvan007> i have restarted the whole system
<RobotCow> iguanna, use that software to control what services start and don't start on boot
<gobbe> istvan007: pass output of /sbin/ifconfig to pastebin
<juniour> i want foe zet-2726 not for Huawei
<juniour> rs0832
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: http://pastebin.com/aEXcJcNq
<iguanna> what software is that?
<RobotCow> iguanna, and you'll want to make the changes under runlevel 2
<RobotCow> sysv-rc-conf
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, jsut a sec
<rs0832> juniour, sorry i didnt understand what you just said
<leagris> burg, FlashPlayer is very instable indeed. Many times I close a tab with some video and it get stuck with the npviewer process. Hopefully I have enable process separation for the plugins in Firefox.
<juniour> k
<juniour> i ma installing wvdial
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I've read that
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: There also are FreeNode - #eggdrop, #egghelp
<burg> leagris, what should i do in chrome so it will be stable?
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I'm in there
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, the only guy who answers there compiles his install, he doesn't use Package Manager
<juniour> rso832 there are different model u tell me for zte-ac2726
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: http://www.egghelp.org/files.htm#config
<iguanna> thanks
<leagris> burg, I look like more an issue with FlashPlayer itself. The best I can suggest is using some extension to block flash like FlashBlock and AddBlockplus.
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: There are simple.conf if you want that.
<RobotCow> iguanna, that work for you?
<iguanna> yep
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, my config is good
<SubstreamAI> I can start the bot and it works
<SubstreamAI> it doesn't save the settings
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: But?
<burg> leagris, i don`t want to block flash - i want to be able to view websites like youtube or soundcloud
<SubstreamAI> because it can't write to its own dir
<SubstreamAI> when you first start the bot, you have to tell it that you are its owner
<SubstreamAI> someone did all this for ubottu
<rs0832> juniour, http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2009/07/configuring-reliance-netconnect-on.html
<juniour> i have installed wvdial
<juniour> rs0832 then wt?
<juniour> now
<SubstreamAI> The bot then writes the passwords and user info, who to op, all that in files located in its directlry
<SubstreamAI> directory
<RobotCow> anybody able to play these videos in firefox, chrome or some other browser under linux? http://nanomachine.zapto.org/c_programming_videos/player.htm
<RobotCow> i can't get them to work
<stbtrax> Debugging a mass storage device-- Is there an option to automatically write to the FS instead of caching in devtempfs?
<RobotCow> they are .mov
<istvan007> gobbe http://pastebin.com/NxMWeQJD
<SubstreamAI> My bot can't save anything, so if you "kill" it, you ahve to start over again from scratch.  It can't save anything
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, are you getting all this?
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Yes.
<juniour> rs0832 ?
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Pastebin your conf file. I'll use it.
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, can we go to a PM where the infor is all together and not interlaced?
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: This is fine.
<SubstreamAI> k
<istvan007> gobbe i have no connection with the router
<gobbe> istvan007: try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<juniour> rs0832 i hve the installation gide u wanna to read and then u tell me wt to do
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, you have a couple of bots :)
<redmoon> salve a tutti
<istvan007> gobbe
<leagris> burg, sorry, no solution. Flash is closed source by Adobe and as long as they dare providing a binary for Linux, even if it is unstable, your only choice is use it or avoid it.
<Winkie> hey guys, i'm a little confused over laptop-mode
<istvan007> thanks
<istvan007> :D
<Winkie> i've got this laptop that i can just abnout get down to 10W
<istvan007> it worked
<Winkie> but i want to get it lower if possible
<gobbe> istvan007: it wont fix it for good
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Many copynpasta. :(
<Winkie> yet laptop-mode-tools conflicts with pm-tools and acpi-support
<istvan007> so i have to do this every time?
<Winkie> that seems a little dubious
<gobbe> istvan007: put content of /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin also
<ciunix> can anyone suggest me something about hetzner provider about a vps?
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, yep.  I think that was a netsplit there
<juniour> rs0832 ?
<rs0832_> yes
<k0d3g3ar> Winkie, what is your question?
<redmoon> sto intallando xubuntu 10.4 su un computer vecchio di 4 anni fa, un pentium, con 60 gb di hd disk solo ch non ricordo quanta ram ha, credo 512, pensate che gira bene?
<rs0832_> sorry my client didnt connect after the netsplit
<juniour> u wanna installation gide
<ciunix> redmon si si gira bene
<redmoon> devo fare una partizione?
<zs1otb> hi I'm still running 9.04 on my laptop, I do NOT get a distro update option to 9.10.. can somebody help
<Winkie> my question is: what packages should i install / how should i configure this to support laptop-mode
<ciunix> devi fare 2 partizioni
<ciunix> una per la ram
<juniour> rs0832 giv me ur email id so i send u gide
<ciunix> e una per i dati
<redmoon> come faccio?
<Winkie> /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode or whatever is 0 still
<redmoon> i dati vecchi non mi interessano... cancello tutto
<ciunix> c'è il tool iniziale di installazione
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, Am I incorrect in thinking that all I have to do is provide write accesss to /usr/share/eggdrop for the group?
<willemb> ok, i give up.  does someone know how to make a freedos booting flash drive with unetbootin, and put extra files in it?  when i boot, the files do not show up
<redmoon> mi spiega lui?
<ciunix> si certo
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, or at least to my username?
<redmoon> come faccio a lanciare il cd in dos? che comandi mi servono?
<ciunix> ricorda che se formatti perdi tutto
<redmoon> non ho niente
<ciunix> non devi farlo partire da dos
<redmoon> è un vecchio pc
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Correct. From the look of it. You have to apply your user to this particular folder, maybe.
<ciunix> inserisici il cd e fai il reboot
<redmoon> deve regalarlo a mia sorella per stipare delle foto su un hard disk esterno
<SubstreamAI> and that's going to be chown, are you able to do that?
<juniour> rs0832 ?
<rs0832> juniour, check pm
<redmoon> ma c'è linux limpus installato, ma si impalla
<juniour> rs0832 wt pm
<redmoon> lo lancia da in reboot lo stesso?
<ciunix> si
<rs0832> juniour, which irc client are you using?
<redmoon> ma la partizione devo indicare qualcosa?
<juniour> freenode
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, are you able to change that permission?
<juniour> freenode
<Winkie> my question is: what packages should i install / how should i configure this to support laptop-mode
<rs0832> juniour, the web chat?
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: I'm trying to find the command. I think it have to do with s+ something. I'm not familiar with all permissions.
<istvan008> gobbe http://pastebin.ca/2030513
<juniour> via terminal
<redmoon> ciunix conosci qualche applicazione linux piu leggera di xubuntu?
<juniour> irssi
<rs0832> juniour, ah ok..
<ciunix> mmm
<juniour> rs0832 irssi
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, okay thank you.  I don't feel so bad now, I gave it a shot but I am way too new at Linux
<ciunix> esiste una ubuntu per pc lenti
<rs0832> juniour, redshiftrs[at] hotmail[dt] com
<ciunix> quelli con poca memoria
<redmoon> quale sarebbe?
<zs1otb> hi I'm still running 9.04 on my laptop, I do NOT get a distro update option to 9.10.. can somebody help
<ciunix> cerca sul sito di ubuntu
<redmoon> adesso che scarica il programma, in quale cartella lo trovo? in downloadì'
<redmoon> ?
<gobbe> istvan008: remove lines 5-8, change last line to iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ciunix> si
<redmoon> grazie ciunix sei un grande
<ciunix> lo scarichi da www.ubuntu.com
<ciunix> poi lo masterizzi con ad esempio nero
<redmoon> si sta terminando di scaricare
<juniour> rs0832 i have send u got it
<juniour> ?
<ciunix> e poi spegni il pc con il cd sempre inserito
<redmoon> ho un programma Gnome baker
<ciunix> poi segui
<rs0832> juniour, ill check.. hold on
<juniour> k
<redmoon> faccio un file immagine
<ciunix> si
<redmoon> e poi lo metto dentro al lettore
<ciunix> esatto
<redmoon> poi riavvio e dovrebbe partireda solo
<ciunix> esatti
<ciunix> can anyone tell me something about hetzner provider?
<istvan008> gobbe, after restoring to ppoe i have to restore this file?
<rs0832> juniour, got it... checking
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<juniour> k
<soreau> zs1otb: Check sys>admin>software sources>updates tab>releases
<gobbe> istvan008: do you need ppoe also?
<gobbe> istvan008: i thought that you dont need it
<ubuntupuneuser> any help on creating digital signage solution on ubuntu
<gobbe> istvan008: if you need it, just change last line
<istvan008> cause i'm home for holydays
<zs1otb> hi I'm still running 9.04 on my laptop, I do NOT get a distro update option to 9.10.. can somebody help, I want to eventually get to 10.04 but need to upgrade to 9.10 first. My other machines had no problem
<istvan008> aftert that i take my machine back to where i live so this machine will need pppoe again
<gobbe> istvan008: ok. so just change last line
<istvan008> so i just make a backup of that file
<rs0832> juniour, ok
<istvan008> and when i need pppoe again i copy it back
<istvan008> :)
<juniour> rs0832 u got it
<albech_> can I backup with Back In Time to a network device?
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: No sweat. This looks fun. simple.conf -- you fixed line 96? Something about error.
<rs0832> juniour, in a terminal, type gcc --version and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<juniour> how to do
<soreau> zs1otb: Check sys>admin>software sources>updates tab>releases
<rs0832> juniour, terminal is in Applications menu> accessories
<redmoon> qualcuno mi consiglia un buon canale di chat?
<Winkie> so i don't get how laptop-mode-tools can conflict
<juniour> ya
<rs0832> juniour, type gcc --version
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I used eggdrop.conf.  Fixed all of it.  It ran, I was able to identify myself as its master, everything was fine until I "killed" it.  Next time I started it, its like the first time, it doesn't know anything.  I've discovered thats because it didn't create any of the files it was supposed to.
<juniour> rs0832 giving no input files
<istvan008> thank you gobbe
<istvan008> ;)
<rs0832> juniour, type gcc --version
<rs0832> juniour, the --version part is important
<istvan008> i owe you a beer
<istvan008> :D
<istvan008> or something
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, in fact one of the first things it tells me is it can create the channel file and it drops it
<istvan008> what you want
<istvan008> :)
<FloodBot4> istvan008: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> ya
<gobbe> istvan008: :)
<juniour> i have the out put
<istvan008> bye
<istvan008> :)
<rs0832> juniour, now copy that and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<zs1otb> soreau ok i have what must i look for
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, it can survive without those files, but its like starting from scratch every time you run it, and you have to use the -m switch too
<boaz> Hi, I am looking for help on installin program on ubuntu
<soreau> zs1otb: ?
<rs0832> boaz, you'll get lots of help here :)
<boaz> nice
<boaz> I am trying to install vsxu'
<boaz> tried differant methods no succes
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: 1300~ lines. Meh.
<roselush> It's so nice
<rs0832> boaz, can you give us a link to it?
<juniour> rs0832 pasted
<boaz> http://vsxu.com/
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, if you want to run it, you will need a server and a channel to put it in.
<boaz> tried the tar.bz2 method and source code
<rs0832> boaz, ok., and what happened when you tried that?
<juniour> rs0832 i have pasted in pase.ubuntu.con
<juniour> sr com
<rs0832> juniour, ok.. give me the link then
<juniour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547925/
<juniour> got it
<boaz> the source code method: CMake Error: The source directory "/home/boaz/vsxu/install" does not exist.
<boaz> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<rs0832> juniour, yes
<juniour> k
<traceto> Somone that knows a good webcam program for xfce? not cheese...
<soreau> ! webcam | traceto
<ubottu> traceto: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: I'm trying to find what I'm missing for eggdrop.conf
<istvan007> bye
<rs0832> juniour, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<SubstreamAI> whats it telling you?
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, maybe I can help
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<zs1otb> thanks.. got it solved
<juniour> rs0832 10.04
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: [07:41] * Please make sure you edit your config file completely.
<red2kic_>  
<bjorgus> witam wszystkich   -                      jak się tu rozmawia - jestem tu nowy
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I've just done all this with mine and it took me quite a while
<MadCarburetor> anyone here know how to use XAMPP for testing php files? i can't figure out where i'm supposed to put the files
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, yes, there are at least 3 places in the file you have to do somethign or it wont work
<juniour> tarcato camorama webcam viewer
<SubstreamAI> you can do a text search for "edit config file completely" and it will find 2 of them
<rs0832> juniour, now try in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install kernel-devel
<juniour> k
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, sorry, just "config file completely"
<SubstreamAI> that will find 2 of them
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, the other one you can find by doing a text search for "you NEED"
<juniour> rs0832 telling error
<rs0832> juniour, what error?
<cuci> hi folks! I'm trying to install rails on ubuntu but I can't get bundler to install and
<juniour> Reading package lists... Done
<juniour> Building dependency tree
<juniour> Reading state information... Done
<juniour> E: Couldn't find package kernel-devel
<FloodBot4> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I believe ther are at least 2 instances of "you need" to do xxx in order for this to work, etc
<rs0832> boaz, did you try obtaining a deb?
<SubstreamAI> one is a port
<boaz> rs0832, I could not find a deb file for vsxu
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, the other is owner name
<rs0832> juniour, o.0
<boaz> rs0832, where could I try google = 0
<juniour> wt?
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, if you don't configure your botnet/dcc/... it will stillw ork, so the port is not essential
<juniour> rs0832 wt?
<rs0832> juniour, what did you get?
<rs0832> boaz, hold on ill check
<juniour> Reading package lists... Done
<juniour> Building dependency tree
<juniour> Reading state information... Done
<juniour> E: Couldn't find package kernel-devel
<FloodBot4> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rs0832> juniour, ah ok
<juniour> k
<juniour> rs0832 wt @floodbot4 is telling to me
<rs0832> juniour, do not post such big outputs at one time
<rs0832> boaz, vsxu player?
<juniour> the wt to do
<juniour> ?
<soreau> boaz: Why are you trying to build vsxu?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone here try to update their office in ubuntu from 3.2 to 3.3 with the packages from OO.o website?  the debian packages?  Do I have to do each one, one by one?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone here try to update their office in ubuntu from 3.2 to 3.3 with the packages from OO.o website?  the debian packages?  Do I have to do each one, one by one?
<FloodBot4> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3vlin> Hi all, how can I force grub to always boot the first kernel silently? Now it comes up with the grub menu to choose a kernel after a failed boot attempt
<boaz> rs0832 artiste
<rs0832> boaz, k
<boaz> soreau trying to get program running
<soreau> boaz: If you just download the prebuilt binary, you can run it after cping the libs
<gobbe> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: just get 3.3 and install it
<obeattie> Hey, having a spot of bother, wondering if anyone can help me -- I need to go through a HTTP proxy for only some of my apt sources, not all of them (need to access an internal repository which does not require the proxy in addition to the debian ones which do [machine doesn't have direct access to the internet]) Is this possible?
<boaz> soreau you mean the tar.bz2 file?
<rs0832> juniour, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> gobbe: i downloaded the debian packages, and there are like 25 packages...must i install each one separately...or is there a simpler way to do a complete upgrade in one shot
<soreau> boaz: Yes, get it from here http://vsxu.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=2 then extract it and run from the directory sudo cp *.so /usr/lib/ then run ./vsxu_player
<gobbe> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: where is 25 packages?
<juniour> k
<boaz> soreau will try
<abcd99> hey, its not an ubuntu case, but maybesome linux user can point me to the right way... ive moved from win to ubuntu, i need to administrate alot of ssh sessions, in win i used an securecrt i need smth like that in ubuntu, i need auto reconnect and lots of tabs (it need to connect auto to a sev(via ssh) and do screen -x abcd and stay connected till the end of time =p
<juniour> error again
<juniour> rs0832 error again
<abcd99> is there any way to make terminal to auto connect and stay there forever via some script?
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Ah. I give up. :\
<rs0832> juniour, what error (paste it on paste.ubuntu.com)
<juniour> could not find package
<skimonhertz> ciao a tutti
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: I ran it -- but I don't see my bot in my channel. Oh noe.
<rs0832> juniour, ok .. did you get a cd?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> gobbe i downloaded the deb package of openoffice 3.3 from OO.o website...64 bit.  I opened the tarball, and inside the tarball is 25 or so packages.
<juniour> which cd
<rs0832> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, cd to the dir and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<juniour> rs0832 which cd
<red2kic_> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: Do you really need OOo 3.3 *TODAY*? You sure you can't wait? :)
<juniour> rnc cd
<rs0832> juniour, yes
<juniour> ya
<juniour> i have
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, did it tell you taht it couldn't create the channel file after you ran it?
<gobbe> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki: pass the output of the tarball to pastebin, you should only get deb-files
<soreau> boaz: It should actually be sudo cp *.so* /usr/lib/
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Nope. It whined about modules (but not selected an encryption). Nothing about no channel file because I created one.
<boaz> soreau ./vsxu_player: error while loading shared libraries: libglfw.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rs0832> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, then cd to the subfolder and install the deb file there
<soreau> boaz: To copy all the libs to standard location
<boaz> soreau k
<rs0832> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, (that is the menu installer
<rs0832> juniour, put it into your computer
<SubstreamAI> where is your conf file?
<boaz> soreau error remains the same
<juniour> ya i have
<juniour> then
<juniour>  wt
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, where did you put your *.conf file?
<soreau> boaz: Make sure /usr/lib/libglfw.so.2 exists
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: ~/Desktop/eggdrop.conf
<rs0832> juniour, open the cd
<juniour> ya
<juniour>  the wt
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I see.  Can you write to your /usr/share/eggdrop/ dir?
<rs0832> juniour, is there a file like this? - CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.21-i386-ubuntu.deb
<juniour> ya
<rs0832> juniour, double click it
<juniour> k
<juniour> error
<juniour> error :wrong architectur "i386
<juniour> rs0832 this i am getting
<boaz> soreau the libglfw.so.2 is in lib directory
<rs0832> juniour, is your ubuntu 64 bit?
<juniour> ya
<soreau> boaz: I dont know then. It works fine here
<juniour> rs0832 ya
<juniour> 64 bit
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> rs0832 so i need to install each package...for calc, for writer, for spreadsheet, etc...separately?
<rs0832> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, nope
<boaz> soreau 2 bad
<juniour> machine
<rs0832> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, just use the command i gave you above (i helped someone install this yesterday;)
<rs0832> juniour, ok hold on
<juniour> k
<boaz> soreau I should run the ./vsxu_player in vsxu dir
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: I don't think so.
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> ok
<rs0832> juniour, is there a similar file? - CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.21-x86_64-ubuntu.deb
<red2kic_> SubstreamAI: Meh. I'm going back n the other machine. Later. :o
<soreau> boaz: Yes
<juniour> no
<juniour> rso832 no
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I don't get why they make it install that way out of the repos?  Didn't they try this at least once?
<redmoon> salve sto cercando di installare su un vecchio pc, xubuntu alternate 10.04 md ... ma il cd, non parte in reboot, chi mi insegna a farlo partire in dos?
<rs0832> juniour, ok hold on themn
<bibic682_> Hello, My new optical mouse is acting funny with right clicks not working right, highlighting is goofy, whats up ? Any bug fixes for this.....10.10
<juniour> k
<redmoon> ce linpus installato sul vechio pc
<soreau> boaz: There is no reason it shouldnt be able to find the lib if it exists in /usr/lib/
<TMKCodes_> SubstreamAI, installing from the repository is safer
<psycho_oreos> !it| redmoon
<ubottu> redmoon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IdleOne> !it | redmoon
<bibic682_> oh...ps/2 optical mouse
<boaz> soreau I agree :)
<juniour> rs0832 try this link u will get something http://www.reliancenetconnect.co.in/ecare_downloads.html
<soreau> boaz: Try a different terminal maybe
<boaz> soreau tell the machine...
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, no doubt... but if they don't set it up right, it won't work
<redmoon> please tell me how to reboot the dvd
<bibic682_> This same mouse does not do this in Winxp
<tt> How to use irc?
<boaz> soreau root?
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, seems that they packaged it and never tried it
<redmoon> im trying to install
<soreau> boaz: no
<redmoon> xubuntu on a old pc
<TMKCodes_> SubstreamAI, eggdrop?
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, yes
<redmoon> the old pc has linpus installed
<persi> hello, i've modified my initrd.lz on a livecd (on USB by the way). But when i install something from apt-get (especially some driver, net, etc..etc..), ubuntu re-create my initrd and i lost all my work, is there a way to make persistence it? probably its recreated from mkinitramfs (/usr/share/initramfs/initrd) ..
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, my eggdrop cannot create files in its one directory.  red2kic installed it and he can't write there either
<TMKCodes_> has to create the config file yourself.
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, you HAVE to be able to write there for it to do what it's supposed to
<TMKCodes_> sudo nano filename helps..
<rs0832> juniour, i think this is different... ill tell you what to do ..
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, the problem is the permissions on /usr/share/eggdrop/
<redmoon> hello
<redmoon> anyone helps me please
<redmoon> how can i reboot a dvd image in dos?
<redmoon> it doesn t start alone
<boaz> soreau it is correct that libglfw.so.2 is a link to shared libary??
<juniour> when
<TMKCodes_> SubstreamAI, you can always change the permissions..
<BluesKaj> redmoon, what are the specs of the old pc?
<juniour> rs0832 when
<SubstreamAI> TMKCodes_, well, that's proving to be a problem too
<redmoon> specs? what does it means
<rs0832> juniour, 1 minute: )
<redmoon> specs?
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Did you try "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /usr/share/eggdrop/"
<juniour> k
<BluesKaj> how fast, how much RAM, HDD size etc, redmoon
<rs0832> juniour, ok.. download this- http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<redmoon> ram 512
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, I will try that.  However, it shouldn't need that if you install from the repos
<redmoon> hard disk about 60gb
<redmoon> its a pentium one
<redmoon> before was installed xp
<redmoon> but was little slow
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: It is more of permission issues than the repos issues. I would think one should create a new daemon user (and assign it to that command and permissions).
<juniour> k
<rs0832> juniour, if you downloaded it, double click
<redmoon> i made an iso dvd but doesnt start
<tchrzcz> Hello, I installed KDE on Ubuntu Maverick and later removed it. Now, Firefox' menubar in GNOME has black fonts on black background. How can I fix it?
<juniour> ya installed
<juniour> rs0832 installed
<soreau> boaz: It should look like this http://pastebin.com/f8eB2AND
<rs0832> juniour, ok now, copy the file from the cd to your desktop
<IdleOne> redmoon: you changed the BIOS settings for it to boot from CD first?
<BluesKaj> redmoon, I think you can install ubuntu itself with gnome , but use the alternate install rather than a dvd full of default applications . The alternate install lets you choose what apps and recognizes older hardware more easily
<juniour> k
<farciarz84> relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvjS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<farciarz84> pgadmin3 is not working
<farciarz84> help please
<rs0832> juniour, now in a terminal, use cd ~/Desktop
<BluesKaj> !alternate | redmoon
<ubottu> redmoon: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<juniour> wt
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, chown did work
<rs0832> redmoon, which point does it reach before the boot stops?
<rs0832> juniour, done?
<redmoon> but what  should i do ? what does it means:alternate install?
 * korben greets all
<farciarz84> relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvjS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, works!  Created the channel file
<juniour> cd desktop na
<red2kic> SubstreamAI: Great. I would say it lack a daemon that allows you to run it. Basically you're owner of that folder (and subfolders) now.
<juniour> rs0832
<rs0832> redmoon, the alt installer has text based graphics for the installer... since some comp's cannot start the live cd's
<rs0832> juniour, yes... cd ~/Desktop
<soreau> farciarz84: It ,ay have been built against a different version of wx
<SubstreamAI> red2kic, Thanks!  Big big thanks :)
<soreau> may*
<BluesKaj> redmoon, and also do what IdleOne suggested , but I've had probs with live cd recognition on my 5yr old pc so the prob may not necessarily be with boot sequence.
<juniour> ya
<farciarz84> soreau: how can I solve the problem?
<juniour> then
<boaz> soreau http://pastebin.com/Fn4Ut4Qh
<juniour> rs0832 ?
<redmoon> i understand
<rs0832> juniour, then sudo dpkg -i --force-all CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.21-i386-ubuntu.deb
<redmoon> but i don t know other way of installing i prefer to try in dos
<peteypan> hello all. can anyone help. im a new ubuntu user and cant seem to access my android phone connected via usb
<red2kic> "SubstreamAI: I don't know what you're looking for -- If you want to have write permissions on your user -- Use "chown $USER:$USER /path/to/folder" -- You might want to use -R for recursive	12:46" -- That was long time ago. >_>
<soreau> farciarz84: Perhaps try installing a different version of libwx
<rs0832> juniour, done?
<netadmin_> hi
<krogers0001> hello ubuntu users....hope everyone had a merry christmas
<juniour> command not found
<SubstreamAI> good deal... my problems are solved.  The bot now creates the files it needs to run where it needs them :)  I'm happy
<soreau> boaz: Remove all of those files and start again
<soreau> boaz: Yes, get it from here http://vsxu.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=2 then extract it and run from the directory sudo cp *.so* /usr/lib/ then run ./vsxu_player
<netadmin_> how to add a client windows 7 on a domain controller smba ldap ????
<boaz> soreau k
<willemb> guys, have you ever flashed your machines' bios using a bootable flash drive?
<juniour> rs0832 error
<rs0832> juniour, what did you type?
<Guest57565> Which video editor can you advise me?
<BluesKaj> redmoon, the alternate install is a disc too but it is better at installing ubuntu on older pcs
<rs0832> Guest57565, pitivi
<Guest57565> I want to cut and join several movies from youtube
<juniour> sudo dpkg -i --force-all  CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.21-i386-ubuntu.deb
<rs0832> Guest57565, also cinelerra
<m_tadeu> hi...what can I use to cheat on flash games?
<juniour> this is typed
<Guest57565> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software#Open_source_software
<rs0832> juniour, try again
<Guest57565> yes ... ok... now I think which one chuse
<redmarine> Hello. I just got around to try Ubuntu 10.10 and it looks awesome with these fancy graphics. However, my problem began when I decided to check for "Additional Drivers". Surely an Nvidia driver was available and it was recommended so I installed it, however, it appears that it broke my fancy graphics and now would occasionally throw me to the terminal, no GUI only text, whenever I restart.  Anyone knows what I should do to fix this?
<soreau> redmarine: Next time, get Radeon ;)
<rs0832> juniour, did it work?
<Diamondcite> soreau: My experience is the opposite of yours..
<Diamondcite> redmarine: Is it random that it boots and drops to no GUI?
<redmarine> soreau, well, that won't help me much :)
<soreau> Diamondcite: Guess you havent tried lately
<redmarine> Diamondcite, not exactly. Whenever the terminal starts I have to do sudo reboot
<Diamondcite> soreau: True.. I have an nv9800gt.. not sure about newer ones ^_^
<redmarine> Diamondcite, and access the recovery in the boot menu
<juniour> i hink not i paste he output at paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> redmarine: Well you can try removing the driver or installing manually from the nvidia website
<juniour>  i wll sen u link
<redmarine> Diamondcite, from there I reset the graphics to the default
<redmarine> Diamondcite, which would allow me to enter the OS with GUI but no fancy graphics with dragging etc.
<Diamondcite> redmarine: As soreau says, maybe you can try to get driver from the nvidia site? Which card do you have?
<juniour> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/547929/
<juniour> got it
<rs0832> juniour, you didnt type it properly
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<juniour> wt i hve to type
<juniour> sudo dpkg -i --force -all  CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.21-i386-ubuntu.deb
<redmarine> Diamondcite, Geforce GT 325M
<juniour> hi only na
<redmarine> Diamondcite, 64 bit os
<juniour>  whole thing
<rs0832> juniour, copy from here and paste it http://paste.ubuntu.com/547930/
<juniour>  na
<Diamondcite> redmarine: Is the additional driver failing randomly or always?
<redmarine> Diamondcite, I don't think so
<E8newallm> Anyone here got both Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<Diamondcite> redmarine: That's not a valid answer..
<redmarine> Diamondcite, I've tried to remove it but the fancy graphicswon't return
<redmarine> Diamondcite, no
<Guest57565> rs0832: wow  pitivi is for serious guys
<rs0832> Guest57565, all nle's are ;)
<Diamondcite> redmarine: So when the additional drive is there it always fails?
<redmarine> Diamondcite, only when you install it
<rs0832> Guest57565, i use it.. it's quite good
<rs0832> Guest57565, imho
<krish|wired-in> hey guys, this must be silly.. but what is the right way to shutdown ubuntu
<krish|wired-in> i use shutdown -h now
<redmarine> Diamondcite, and since then I haven't been able to access any fancy graphics via the "Appearance" thing
<krish|wired-in> lately im feeling is that the wrong way
<Diamondcite> redmarine: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.29-driver.html  <-- link to official driver download.
<krish|wired-in> i use init 0 on centos
<juniour> rs0832 check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/547932/
<krish|wired-in> anyone?
<coz_> krish|wired-in,  is this gnome DE?
<redmarine> Diamondcite, okay thanks.
<rs0832> juniour, can you copy and paste only the name of the file?
<rs0832> juniour, you can paste it here since it is small
<krish|wired-in> coz_, yeah gnome is running.. but i use ssh to the box.
<krish|wired-in> unless im sitting in front of the server
<coz_> krish|wired-in,  you can shutdown in several ways...open a terminal   sudo init 0
<glassrose> heya, I am getting a SIGTRAP when trying to launch Empathy 2.32 since a couple of days. I got a stack trace:   http://pastebin.com/b8KisTkk  Any hints?
<krish|wired-in> coz_, true. so which one is proper - init 0 , shutdown -h now, shutdown -P now
<juniour> which name of file
<coz_> krish|wired-in,   or upper right on panel... left click the  power icon..choose  shutdown
<krish|wired-in> coz_, i rarely use the DE
<coz_> krish|wired-in,  i would use  the  init 0
<rs0832> juniour, the one i i told you to copy from the cd to the desktop
<juniour> rs0832 which file
<krish|wired-in> coz_, ok cool.. just needed the assurance :)
<coz_> krish|wired-in,  no problem
<Diamondcite> redmarine: Did you un-install the additional driver from nvidia before hand?
<redmarine> Diamondcite, well, no unless it comes via the "Update Manager"
<juniour> rs0832 CrossPlatformUI-V1.0-21-RelianceHSD-i386-Ubuntu.deb
<juniour> '/home/juniour/Desktop/CrossPlatformUI-V1.0-21-RelianceHSD-i386-Ubuntu.deb'
<BluesKaj> redmarine , give this a try , http://paste.ubuntu.com/547933/
<Frenk> Hey I have a problem with my Ubuntu installation. I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS as a server. I was running a OpenVAS security audit against my server and now I have a process Rack: /var/www/5JkzASu2378jD who loads one CPU up to 100%. Packages are up to date. Any ideas how to secure this?
<juniour> rs0832 u got it
<Diamondcite> redmarine: Err I mean to get it working at all again, you might still be in nvidia driver mode right now..
<redmarine> Diamondcite, ops ehm, I tried uninstalling the additional driver after I installed it, but I couldn't restore the graphics
<juniour> rs0832 u got it
<rs0832> juniour, yes
<Frenk> 5JkzASu2378jD looks like its snorby
<juniour> k
<Guest57565> Problem:Missing plugins
<Guest57565> Extra information:MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<Guest57565> H.264 decoder
<rs0832> juniour, ok type this- http://paste.ubuntu.com/547934/
<Guest57565> how to install plugin mentioned above?
<ubuntu> ola pessoal
<juniour> k
<juniour> ya this i have to type in terminal
<hjeldin> hi
<juniour> rso832
<rs0832> juniour, yes
<billy> Guest57565, what is the plugin for~?
<juniour> command not found
<Guest57565> mpeg4 does not work... I hope (in pitivi)
<administrator_> quit
<administrator_> quit:
<administrator_> exit
<rs0832> juniour, what did you type now?
<juniour> wait
<juniour> ?
<Guest57565> Problem:Missing plugins:
<Guest57565> MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<Guest57565> H.264 decoder
<Guest57565> how to install this plugin
<BluesKaj> Guest57565, try VLC
<Guest57565> BluesKaj:  no no no
<Guest57565> BluesKaj: I is need for pitivi video editor
<juniour> rs0832 i have typed sudo dpkg -i --force-all CrossPlatformUI-V1.0-21-RelianceHSD-i386-Ubuntu.deb
<juniour> ya right
<Guest57565> BluesKaj: It is need for pitivi video editor
<juniour> rs0832 right
<rs0832> juniour, and? did it do anything?
<juniour> no
<juniour> error
<BluesKaj> Guest57565, always be more specific about what you are using the required apps for...it helps us help you
<redmarine_> My Ubuntu crashed by trying ctrk+alt+F1 :/
<splashote> hi, is there any easy way to delete the time stamps of multiple images?
<acemo> i just installed ubuntu 10.10, upgraded with apt-get update apt-get upgrade and installed fglrx-amdcccle trough the ubuntu software center. Now i'm getting a segmentation fault when running glxinfo or glxgears. Also when trying to run a opengl game. Anyone knows how i can solve this?
<rs0832> juniour, please paste the error
<saganbyte> Hi there
<juniour> k
<billy> Guest57565, go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<netadmin_> how to add a client win 7 on a samba ldap domain controller installed on ubuntu ?
<Guest57565> BluesKaj: I use PiTiVi editor for editing movie.... I try to add .mp4 video file.... and this editor write error: "URI:%D0%A0%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80.%20%D0%A4%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%B8.mp4 Problem:Missing plugins Extra information:MPEG-4 AAC decoder H.264 decoder
<Guest57565> "
<saganbyte> I m trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a desktop machine and it has halted at indefinitely at the slideshow... I m able to open firefox and use this web based irc client to ask this from the same machine
<saganbyte> how can i make th install proceed?
<root_> hi
<BluesKaj> Guest57565, do you have ffmpeg latest
<IdleOne> Guest57565: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<juniour> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/547935/
<juniour> got it
<billy> Guest57565, go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Guest57565> BluesKaj: IdleOne   I do not know
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<BluesKaj> Guest57565, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rs0832> juniour, first cd ~/Desktop and then use the command again
<juniour> k
<Guest57565> 83,4 MB ....  I will wait
<rs0832> Guest57565, there is no need actually
<Raydiation> hi im looking for a good resource on how to explain newbies the usermanagement (graphical)
<bibic682_> optical mouse trouble in 10.10 ...sporadic behavior with left and right clicks   ps/2 optical...any fixes?
<rs0832> Guest57565, check if gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is installed (given that you are on 10.04 or 10.10 first
<IdleOne> !users | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<billy> he didnt mean that IdleOne
<rs0832> Guest57565, i use mp4's with just that
<Guest57565> rs0832:   wait... now I installing some 80MB that somebody told me above...
<njbair> Looking for DLNA server recommendations
<rs0832> Guest57565, thats ok.. it wont hurt
<rs0832> Guest57565, i m just suggesting that you install what i mentioned above cause that works for me :)
<juniour> rs0832 check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/547937/
<Guest57565> rs0832:   repeat what to install?
<farciarz84> Guest57565: minidlna
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<rs0832> juniour, yep thats good... the usb drivers come in ubuntu by default afaik
<juniour> k
<juniour> then wt
<juniour> ?
<Guest57565> WOWOW ))  work
<rs0832> Guest57565, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<rs0832> juniour, hold on
<Guest57565> BluesKaj: [17:39:42] <BluesKaj> Guest57565, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ------>   It helped
<IdleOne> Guest57565: ubuntu-restricted-extras install a bunch of codecs. you should be good now.
<Guest57565> leagris:   look above ))
<Guest57565> leagris: luck above ))
<juniour> rs0832 k
<Guest57565> leagris: **look above ))
<Guest57565> ))
<Guest57565> difficult english
<docmalphas> hi ne body know how to use 2 monitors without clone
<rs0832> juniour, can you type getlibs in the terminal and paste the out put at paste.ubuntu.com?
<juniour> rs0832 k
<OY1R> docmalphas, System > Pref's > Monitor
<OY1R> docmalphas, uncheck "same inage in all monitors"
<OY1R> image*
<lahwran> what is "unattended upgrades", and why did it just take up my entire cpu?
<OY1R> lahwran, it's upgrading in the background.
<lahwran> OY1R: I didn't tell it I wanted it to upgrade in the background. why is it doing it without asking me?
<kobe_> a
<juniour> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/547939/
<OY1R> lahwran, what did you do ?
<lahwran> OY1R: this is a vanilla install.
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<OY1R> lahwran, you just installed it ?
<lahwran> OY1R: I was working, the cpu monitor on my panel showed 100% cpu, and running top showed an executable called unattended-upgrades was running.
<lahwran> I sent it a KILL signal.
<rs0832> juniour, ok now open a new terminal, and cd ~/Desktop
<juniour> k
<lahwran> which is the default action for when an unexplained process takes up the entire cpu without asking.
<juniour> ten
<juniour> then
<rs0832> juniour, then  getlibs -i CrossPlatformUI-V1.0-21-RelianceHSD-i386-Ubuntu.deb
<BluesKaj> !Medibuntu | Guest57565 , you also might consider this :
<ubottu> Guest57565 , you also might consider this :: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mah454> I have problem with partitioning laptop Sony FW285j !
<juniour> then
<rs0832> juniour, did it work?
<juniour> i thin so
<Krishnandu> Hey, where does jre and jdk get's installed??
<juniour> i past the output
<BluesKaj> BBL
<rs0832> juniour, k
<ucenik01> waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<halvor> hello
<ucenik01> hello
<kobe_> admin
<juniour> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/547943/
<rs0832> juniour, looks good
<juniour> k then wt?
<kobe_> how to know administrator
<juniour> kobe- who
<kobe_> command
<rs0832> juniour, now in a terminal, type ztemtapp
<IdleOne> kobe_: the admin of your system is you
<kobe_> how to know irc administrator
<lahwran> kobe_: how to speak grammatically correct english in english channels
<rs0832> kobe_, which irc administrator are you talking about? freenode or #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> kobe_: not everybody speaks English as a first language.
<mneisen> lahwran: Maybe he cannot do any better - some of us are non-native speakers ...
<Nirvana> hello
<Nirvana> hello world
<Nirvana> :P
<IdleOne> lahwran:  not everybody speaks English as a first language.
<lahwran> mneisen: hence why I said in english channels.
<juniour> rs0832 no device or device not ready to work confirm and retry later
<rs0832> juniour, put the usb card in
<juniour> this is the output
<juniour> ya
<juniour>  i have put in
<IdleOne> lahwran: please try to be more understanding, if you can't understand a user then don't answer
<juniour>  wt i ejecct it  and again insert it k
<mneisen> lahwran: You are aware of the fact that there are more languages than ubuntu support channels? Plus, the English channels are much better frequented than the 'local'ones?
<mneisen> kobe_: What are you trying to do? Do you want to run an IRC server on your system? If so, *you* are the admin.
<mneisen> kobe_: If you are looking for an operator of this channels, use your IRC clients tools to find a user with op rights.
<coopooc> anyone looking for a challenge today? I could really use some help getting a corrupt ext4 volume back up and running.
<juniour> rs0832 i got lan= 0
<juniour> Segmentation fault
<rs0832> coopooc, start asking your question.. someone will pick up and help you if they can :)
<juniour> rs0832 it prepering skin and dissappear
<rs0832> juniour, o.o i m not that good with configurations :)
<juniour> k
<rs0832> juniour, hmm
<rs0832> juniour, wait
<juniour>  r very close with that i think
<coopooc> thanks, I've run fsck.ext4 several time. It completes but I'm still left with a bad filesystem that I can't mount. I've reached the end of my knowledge here.
<rs0832> coopooc, can you paste any errors you get?
<hihihi100> can i access the data insida an ISO file without burning all the data into a DVD?
<hihihi100> without burning anything
<coopooc> It's a ton of text, I'm not really sure what the best way to get it to you is. I'm running it again now
<juniour> rs0832 i got it dude it works i think so
<rs0832> juniour, o.0
<IdleOne> !paste | coopooc
<ubottu> coopooc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coopooc> thanks : )
<amit> i have installed g++ but i don't know the path to open it plz help me tell me the path where it is installed?
<rs0832> amit, run g++ in terminal
<amit> rs0832:for this what should i do?
<tgywa> how do I shift my keyboard layout from norwegian to english?
<rs0832> amit, what are you trying to use the compiler for?
<rs0832> juniour, is it working?
<amit> rs0832:i want to make the c++ program
<rs0832> amit, then open a terminal
<juniour> ya interface has come but it is nit connecting
<amit> rs0832: after opening terminal ?
<rs0832> juniour, hmm you need to configure.. can you screenshot the config window for me?
<halvor> hi
<rs0832> amit, cd to the directory that contains your source code file
<juniour> ya
<juniour> i will
<halvor> i have some serious troubles with maverick
<halvor> i can't update it
<halvor> i have some errors when trying so
<rs0832> amit, done?
<halvor> like:
<halvor> W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKE
<halvor> ...
<rs0832> halvor, you need to add a pgp key
<rs0832> halvor, can you paste bin all the errors you get?
<halvor> to all these packages!?
<sagaci> halvor: rly srs
<sagaci> halvor to the repo
<halvor> is there a way i could just remove them?
<amit> rs0832: i have installed through s/w mannager and don't know in which directory g++ is?
<rs0832> amit, not g++.. your source code
<halvor> sagaci: can't i just get a new sources.list
<mats> hi all! i have a problem with grub2. when i enter 'sudo update-grub2' i allways get an error : "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."
<rs0832> halvorit is not in the sources.list
<rs0832> halvor, it is not in the sources.list
<halvor> rs0832: sadly... i see
<raykid> hello everyone! Quick question: How can I find out which numbers in hd(X,X) format a partition is?
<rs0832> halvor, run sudo apt-get update in a terminal and paste the output
<rs0832> halvor, to paste.ubuntu.com
<sagaci> halvor remove the ppa via your software sources
<sagaci> halvor then sudo apt-get update
<halvor> sagaci: i have too many errors to paste
<Frenk> How do I start the ruby console?
<LeFF> !seen Soulus
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<cmessel> Frenk: irb
<juniour> rs0832 i have ur email i willmail u k
<halvor> woops
<rs0832> juniour, ok
<juniour> i am just restarting my sytem k
<rs0832> juniour, ok
<halvor> sagaci: i shouldn't remove everything in the software sources, right?
<halvor> but i have a really long list there
<sagaci> halvor: no, just the ppa in the third party software tab
<mats> hi all! i have a problem with grub2. when i enter 'sudo update-grub2' i allways get an error : "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /." can someone help me please?
<abcd99> is it possible to make gnome terminal to connect to ssh and "send screen -x abcd" (after its connected?) like gnome-terminal --tab --command="ssh abcd@abcd.com" and then send screen -x abcd?
<raykid> Is there a command or a place to find out the (hd*,*) equivalent of, say sda1 ?
<coopooc> alright, here's a link to the beginning output from fsck. I can't paste the whole thing, it's way too much. http://paste.ubuntu.com/547951/plain/
<raykid> is it named in order? like sda1=(hd0,1) sdb1=(hd1,1) ?
<vega-> abcd99: man gnome-terminal ..
<sadsaf> hi ubuntu guys click that link for a greenpeace cause. http://bit.ly/fTXa6o
<coopooc> when it gets done it just says this:
<coopooc> Storage: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<coopooc> Storage: 75437/91578368 files (1.2% non-contiguous), 227466971/366284637 blocks
<sagaci> !paste } coopooc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sagaci> !paste > coopooc
<ubottu> coopooc, please see my private message
<IdleOne> sadsaf: Please do not advertise in here.
<sadsaf> sry
<vega-> sadsaf: go spam somewhere else
<halvor> sagaci, rs0832: thank you! problem solved
<rs0832> raykid, yes i think it is that way
<rs0832> halvor, :)
<coopooc> sorry, I did it half right. : )
<raykid> thanks rs0832
<sagaci> halvor, np
<rs0832> raykid, :)
<sspc> One more quick question. I got another PC, which is a medion brand. It only seems to support Windows. How do I install ubuntu on it? I installed ubuntu onto it about 5 or 6 times last night. Everytime, it gave the same problem. Ubuntu wouldn't start up. I tried versions 10.10 and 10.04. The screen would just go blank, showing "no signal".
<pietr> sspc: it could be a hardware fault
<pietr> harddrive, install medium or whatever
<pietr> or even ACPI
<sspc> pietr: Is there anyway to test whats causing the problem?
<pietr> sspc: did the installation finnished correctly?
<sspc> Yes
<raykid> still not feeling comfortable with editing grub files manually. Isn't there a tool that rechecks for OS'es ?
<IdleOne> raykid: install os-prober
<rs0832> raykid, update-grub
<pietr> sspc: at which point it failed?
<raykid> Will try both thx guys
<sspc> The install finished 100% successfully, but then on choosing ubuntu on the boot screen, it doesn't load- it just goes blank,
<IdleOne> raykid: sudo apt-get install os-prober & sudo os-prober & sudo update-grub
<pietr> sspc: do you see any messages after choosing ubuntu during boot?
<sspc> No messages at all.
<raykid> IdleOne, well that works but it kinda doesnt find the win7... ( im running from installed ubuntu, which is propably kinda stupid)
<rs0832> sspc, try disabling quiet and splash from the boot options, i think that should give you some errors if any... it did for me
<GreenDance> is it possible to disable "umount" on cd/dvd drives?
<sspc> rs8832: How do you disable them?
<pietr> sspc: try to click 'e' button on the boot option
<rs0832> sspc, in the grub boot menu, highlight the option and press 'e'
<sspc> OK, thanks! I'll try that.
<pietr> sspc: and maybe add 'noacpi,acpi=off'
<pietr> sspc: that will probably do it
<sspc> Thanks! I'll just make a note of this.
<kurvenparker> hallo
<kurvenparker> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<Braber01> is there anyway to save files directly to a server with out having to ftp->put them?
<pietr> Braber01: that depends. what server?
<Braber01> pieter one I set up for personal use.
<IdleOne> Braber01: you have to connect to the server in one way or another, maybe ssh is what you want and use scp to transfer/copy files
<coopooc> Paste of fsck output with my corrupt ext4 volume. thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/547951/plain/
<Braber01> IdleOne Thanks :)
<pietr> Braber01: yes there are many ways: ssh(scp), ftp, http, samba, etc
<abhinav_singh> how to boot ubuntu in single mode...i am rebooting my computer and when it restart i press esc...but it is not showing me any booting option...it just boot and lends to gui login page
<IdleOne> abhinav_singh: press shift
<IdleOne> not esc
<abhinav_singh> oh ok IdleOne...let me reboot it
<abhinav_singh> IdleOne not working...i pressed shift for multiple times
<IdleOne> abhinav_singh: what version of ubuntu? also as soon as you restart the computer press and hold the shift button.
<abhinav_singh> IdleOne it is 10.04
<abhinav_singh> let me try again man
<abhinav_singh> IdleOne no success man
<IdleOne> abhinav_singh: are you doing log out or restart?
<abhinav_singh> ia m doing restart IdleOne
<IdleOne> abhinav_singh: not sure why it is not working for you.
<ljo_> Hello everybody！
<Colin969_> Can anyone help? mouseTrap wont launch
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, you dont have dual boot, do you?
<IdleOne> Colin969_: any errors?
<abhinav_singh> rs0832..i have only ubuntu installed in my system
<rs0832> Colin969_, hey welcome back:)
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, hmm
<Colin969_> IdleOne, It launches a blank window
<Colin969_> rs0832 Hey ']
<IdleOne> Colin969_: you installed how?
<mdpatrick> I just installed 64 bit ubuntu... why does aptitude not work?
<Colin969_> IdleOne, Off the Software centre
<IdleOne> mdpatrick: you need to install it, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<BluesKaj> mdpatrick, you have to install aptitude
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, can you paste your grub.cfg?
<IdleOne> mdpatrick: it isn't default anymore
<abhinav_singh> rs0832 hold on
<IdleOne> Colin969_: let me install and see if it works here
<Colin969_> IdleOne, The Cheese Camera Booth works fine
<BluesKaj> works for me , IdleOne :)
<rs0832> Colin969_, in the mean while try to launch from terminal for errors :)
<mdpatrick> BluesKaj, IdleOne: Ah... so it'd be the same way on the 32 bit version? What's the principal difference between apt-get and aptitude? Does it matter?
<IdleOne> mdpatrick: it used to matter, now a days they both work well
<Frenk> how do I restart a ruby application?
<abhinav_singh> rs0832 http://pastebin.com/xgQvXMps
<BluesKaj> mdpatrick, some say no diff , others calim aptitude manages dependencies better
<Colin969_> rs0832 how?
<mdpatrick> ahhh got ya. thanks :)
<IdleOne> Colin969_: it isn't working for me either, mousetrap that is
<feano2> is there a small tool to convert RTF -> plain text?
<rs0832> Colin969_, nm its prob a bug or something..
<Colin969_> IdleOne, damn it looked good
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, do you have a live cd at hand?
<IdleOne> Colin969_: what version of Ubuntu you running?>
<manuel__> ok i downloaded screenkey and it was an .rpm file which i converted to a .deb file and when i double clicked it, software center popped up and i installed. i use synapse to start up the screenkey prog but it doesnt even show up anywhere
<abhinav_singh> no man rs0832
<ravi> hi
<bluehut> hello
<Colin969_> IdleOne: 10.10 Netbook
<xaetak> How can I change what commands can't be executed by eduo?
<ravi> when am installing a software am getting error 'in order to install or remove a software u need to authenicate'
<IdleOne> 32 or 64 bit Colin969_ ?
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, not even the one you installed from?
<Colin969_> IdleOne, 32bit
<Guest65678> algun espanol
<bluehut> is there a way to backup my whole ubuntu. so i can easily back it up as it was with all programs and config files?
<feano2> ravi, because you not root, obviously
<abhinav_singh> i installed by making my pen drive as USB..
<aeon-ltd> bluehut: remastersys, clonezilla
<abhinav_singh> may be i have setup ..rs0832
<IdleOne> Colin969_: hmm. do: ubuntu-bug mousetrap and report a bug I suppose
<ravi> please help me what should  i have to do
<feano2> bluehut, it's difficult because program files and settings are mixed together
<bluehut> aeon-ltd, i will try them. thank you
<IdleOne> !es | Guest65678
<ubottu> Guest65678: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, is you pd a live one? do you still have it?
<abhinav_singh> ravi give root password
<abhinav_singh> no man ...rs0832
<bluehut> feano2, so there is no easy way to do it?
<feano2> bluehut, only by full imaging I suppose
<abhinav_singh> whats the problem man rs0832
<ravi> am new user please help me
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, i had an idea, but i wanted you to have a backup
<feano2> ravi, if you're on ubuntu, enter your user password,, if on debian, root's one
<abhinav_singh> okay rs0832
<aeon-ltd> bluehut: you can copy your /home directory which would retain *your* settings but not the system wide, or clonezill which creates a iso of the current install as does remastersys
<abhinav_singh> but whats exactly is the issue...rs0832
<feano2> is there a small tool to convert RTF -> plain text? Not Bloatoffice or crappyword
<soreau> feano2: You mean if on debian, go to their support channel ;)
<RogueShadow> screen -A
<bluehut> feano2, my data is not so important, i just want all settings and programms. how do i do full imaging? and if i do it, do i need exactly the same partition size etc as it was?
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, it is not an issue really, but i think you can set the timer to let you see the menu
<abhinav_singh> hmmm..yup
<ravi> when am installing a software am getting error 'in order to install or remove a software u need to authenicate' this is the problem wat should i do please help me am new user
<mdpatrick> OK, since I'm now running AMD64... is there any packages I need to install to make things run sexier?
<feano2> bluehut, yes if you use partition images, but you should be able just to dump / to tar file somewhere and later restore it from livecd
<soreau> ! u | ravi
<ubottu> ravi: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<abhinav_singh> we told you man..use root password ..or use sudo ravi
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, however i dont really suggest working without backups due to errors on either your or my part
<C4R4J0> Hello!, does anybody know why ar.archives.ubuntu.org is not responding today? thanks!
<feano2> abhinav_singh, root has no password on Ubuntu systems by default
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, so if you can get your hands on a live cd /usb i can help you
<aeon-ltd> C4R4J0: server down maybe, wait a few hours
<sgo11> hi, ubuntu 10.10, how can rhythmbox play ape music files? totem can play ape fine. thanks.
<C4R4J0> Thanks a lot!
<goltoof> how can i reinstall virtualbox without losing my images?
<IdleOne> C4R4J0: could be any of 1000 reasons, try switching your repo in Software Sources.
<abhinav_singh> okay man...tomorrow you will be online right
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, yep
<bluehut> feano2, if i want to "back up" my ubuntu as it is on another computer. can i dump / then too? or are there some files that will make problem because of different hardware
<feano2> sgo11, seek plugins for gstreamer
<abhinav_singh> feano2: yup man i know...i am advising him to use sudo
<sgo11> feano2, ok. will try it now. thanks.
<soreau> goltoof: Why do you think you need to reinstall vbox?
<ravi>  when am installing a software am getting error 'in order to install or remove a software u need to authenicate' this is the problem wat should i do please help me am new user
<feano2> bluehut, of course, but usually initrd is bloated enough to  boot anywhere
<AnggaDj98> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<feano2> ravi, enter *your* password
<rs0832> ravi, you dont need to worry about that
<soreau> ravi: Quit asking the same question and quit using u instead of you
<rs0832> ravi, just use the same password that you use to login to ubuntu
<xaetak> How can I change what commands can't be executed by sudo?
<rs0832> xaetak, i dont think you can
 * feano2 thinks someone should put software center to the eternal rest
<sgo11> feano2, I found that I did install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly.
<soreau> xaetak: chmod
<ravi> yes i have entered my password correctly but its coming again
<aeon-ltd> xaetak: you mean commands that wouldn't require sudo authentication
<rs0832> ravi, can you screenshot the window?
<xaetak> I want to stop certain commands being executed.
<bluehut> feano2, do you think its a dirty way to have my settings and programs on all computers and easyily back it up? or do you think its okay
<feano2> xaetak, see man sudoers
<soreau> xaetak: chmod -x /path/to/app/
<aeon-ltd> xaetak: yeah then chmod, change it so it isn't executable
<feano2> bluehut, that method will require some live cd
<bluehut> feano2, i think that wont be problem. i just want to do it a clean way
<phpjim> after a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10, after grub loads I only get a blinking cursor and then my screen shuts off due to lack of input to the monitor..  does anyone know how to get the the 'boot from first harddrive' option on the 10.10 livecd
<ravi> actually am installing it in my dell laptop the error is coming like that
<goltoof> soreau:  well it keeps crashing
<rs0832> ravi, did you screenshot/?
<feano2> bluehut, there;s no a clean way to transfer system to a different hardware
<goltoof> soreau:  it could be that i'm using visio within it.
<soreau> goltoof: reinstalling the application isnt going to change anything. You might ask in #vbox
<bluehut> feano2, and a clean way to transfer wallpapers, gtk settings and all other settings?
<feano2> sgo11, then you need more plugins from somewhere
<abhinav_singh> hey rs0832..how do i close the open port?
<sgo11> feano2, ok. thanks. but I have no idea what to install.... totem can play ape fine.
<BluesKaj> phpjim, could be a graphics driver problem , what card ?
<feano2> bluehut, you can transfer /etc for system-wide settings
<knife> 这里有中国人吗
<bluehut> feano2, this will be clean?
<BluesKaj> !cn | knife
<ubottu> knife: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<phpjim> BluesKaj: a pretty generic geforce card..  so the liveCD works perfectly fine with no issues what so ever..
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, :) i am not really experienced with networking, but you can do it on your router or with a firewall, i think
<SamuraiAlba> Any fix for the "cannot reserve MMIO region" bug?
<knife> yes
<SamuraiAlba> What is the fix, if any?
<abhinav_singh> oh ok rs0832..well i have no control over my router
<soreau> phpjim: press esc when the live image first loads
<goltoof> soreau: on occasion reinstalling an application does make it work again.  i'm not 100% sure if it will help, but it's a little presumptuous to say it won't right away
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, you can use ufw
<feano2> bluehut, it should if you're not replacing important things like /etc/shadow etc.
<soreau> ! vbox | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<spivwaq> Hi everyone, I can't play dvds in ubuntu... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, some of newer 2and 300 series of nvidia onboards and pci cards ahave driver probs on maverick
<SamuraiAlba> I dont need to escape.  It does auto boot
<SamuraiAlba> 9 sec boot time.
<goltoof> soreau:  i know what vbox is. thanks anyway
<SamuraiAlba> I just want to get rid of that message.
<rs0832> abhinav_singh, see here for the command to close a port - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<abhinav_singh> ok rs0832..let me check it
<bluehut> feano2, but how can i differ what i can replace and what not
<AnggaDj98> '/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> goltoof: The point is to ask in the vbox channel since they will have more insight as to why their program is crashing
<feano2> bluehut, usually it's subdirectories named after respective packages
<ravi> the action would require the installation of packages from not authenicated sources the error is coming is like that
<xaetak> I get a permission denied in bash, can I still execute this command if I'm root?
<rs0832> ravi, then run sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<bluehut> feano2, okay. thank you for your help
<feano2> ravi, that's OK, ignore it
<phpjim> BluesKaj: alright.. so do you think I should try an older install cd?
<feano2> is there a small tool to convert RTF -> plain text? Not Bloatoffice or crappyword please
<phpjim> BluesKaj: holding shift shows grub menu...
<phpjim> BluesKaj: and do you have any opinion on why the livecd works fine and the install goes smooth but then I have the console issue?
<ravi> what do u mean by sudo apt
<rs0832> ravi, apt-get is the package manager
<goltoof> soreau:  will do, thanks
<rs0832> ravi, sudo runs the program with superuser privs
<ravi> how i have to install it
<r3js> ravi, sudo means running it as superuser
<rs0832> feano2, unrtf?
<rs0832> ravi, you dont need to
<PCdoc> I am facing a problem since I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 then upgraded to 10.10
<ravi> what do u mean by super user
<rs0832> ravi, just open a terminal (applications menu>accesories>terminal)
<PCdoc> I have researched / googled a lot .. my display settings say monitor: unknown
<rs0832> ravi, and type it there and press enter
<r3js> root/admin with full privs
<usr13> PCdoc: What display adpater do you have?
<feano2> rs0832,  it didn't work because repo has prealfa version or similar junk
<rs0832> ravi, since ubuntu is meant for multiple users, there has to be an 'owner'
<OY1R> PCdoc, mine does too, but it works non the less.
<PCdoc> I have via chipsets ... Via K8M800-CE + VT8237R
<BluesKaj> phpjim, the live cd uses the generic nouveau graphics driver, but once the install p[rocedure is enabled the graphics driver specific to your card is installed and in some cases like yours , doesn
<BluesKaj> work
<PCdoc> i have tried unichrome .. no change
<gsdfsd> hello
<PCdoc> unichrome  / openchrome **
<phpjim> BluesKaj: insightful. so is there any way to force the install to use the nouveau driver?
<ravi> wht i have to type in terminal
<compdoc> Socket 754 ?
<compdoc> old stuff
<PCdoc> yeah
<usr13> PCdoc: lspci - list all PCI devices
<PCdoc> do i paste them here?
<usr13> PCdoc: No.
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rs0832> feano2, if you want *real* lightweight one, use an online converter http://www.freefileconvert.com/
<ravi> plz help me what i have to type in terminal
<usr13> PCdoc: lspci |grep -i vga
<rs0832> ravi, type: sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> phpjim, try the alternate install cd , it's a tewt based installer which is more hardware friendly ...that's what I used on my 5yr old pc when the official live cd wouldn't
<BluesKaj> tewt=text
<phpjim> BluesKaj: alright, worth a try I guess..  this is a really new machine (6 core i7 with 12gigs of ram) but with a mediocre video card as it's just a workstation
<PCdoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547975/
<PCdoc> and 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<PCdoc> for other
<ravi> [sudo] password for ravi..........what i have do know
<BluesKaj> phpjim, well, mediocre these days pretty good , so maybe your graphics is just too new
<splashote> hey, i'm trying to delete the metadata of a lot of JPGs through jhead. it works with single files by executing "jhead -de test.JPG" how can I apply this action to all files in the current folder?
<aeon-ltd> ravi: type your password i suppose
<rs0832> ravi, the pass word you use to login
<_pg_> I've never done a reinstall of ubuntu before but now I need to for a relative. Do I just need to grab the home directory to get all their personal stuff? and then how do I restore that user once tthe OS os reinstalled?
<ravi> when i pressed my password its saying command not found
<rs0832> ravi, try again : sudo apt-get update
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: you move it back, but for ease of access in the future set up 2 partitions one or / and the other for /home then it makes it easier to reinstall and replace files
<aeon-ltd> *or=for
<rs0832> ravi, copy and paste it
<usr13> PCdoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: i dont understand
<PCdoc> usr13: i have tried that too
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: how far have you gotten so far?
<SirShmoopy> question for you guys
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: well ive given up trying to fix it, and have decided to reinstall. I have a live usb running on it and a external hdd to back up stuff to
<SirShmoopy> is it a general problem with 10.10, or somehting silly with my machine. menus have a way of not popping up sometimes unless i mouse over a few times
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: yes copy their users /home to the external hdd
<ravi> what i have to do next
<rs0832> ravi, try installing what you were before
<PCdoc> usr13: how do i make sure xorg is in use .. in ubuntu 10.10 .. My system is upto date
<usr13> PCdoc: It replace the via driver with the openchrome one with command sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (if the via driver is what is not working well for you).  But I don't know, just going by what I see at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: and then just replace the new /home that will be created? that seems to easy. wont things get messed up with permissions or something like that?
<_pg_> its going from 9.10 to 10.10 also-
<compdoc> SirShmoopy, you think the machine is too busy?
<vladimirm> How do I create a backup of my SansClip+ using dd? Something like dd -if=/dev/usbdevice -of=~/sansaclip.img ?
<PCdoc> I read somewhere that xorg is not in use by default in 10.10
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: shouldn't, though some config file's settings may be redundant, as long as the user name is the same (exactly the same)
<SirShmoopy> compdoc, no, it happens even when i only have a few apps running. but i dont remember it being a problem 10.04-down
<xmichaelx> someone here possibly code sth in java?
<aeon-ltd> PCdoc: yeah its been deprecated for a while now
<_pg_> is the name of the dir inside /home the username?
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: yes
<compdoc> oh, its 10.10?
<PCdoc> aeon-ltd: so how do i make it in use .. coz if i have installed any drivers .. it wont show change unless its enabled
<SirShmoopy> yeah
<rs0832> _pg_, yes
<_pg_> sweet-thanks chaps
<aeon-ltd> PCdoc: its still read by xorg, just that some options were given over to udev for plug an play purposes
<compdoc> Ive been seeing so many problems with 10.10 in here - think I'll stick with 10.04.1
<spivwaq> Hi all, has anyone experienced problems playing certain dvds?  Some play, some don't.
<spivwaq> in 10.10
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: were you saying before to install OS to / and then /home to a new partition?
<phpjim> BluesKaj: in my /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the menuentries, I see a line 'set root='(hd0,msdos1)'..  shouldn't I see something more like: sda1,ext4?
<usr13> spivwaq: Which ones don't play?
<phpjim> BluesKaj: my harddrive is sda
<PCdoc> compdoc: the problem m talking abt is with my installation since ubuntu 9.*
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: yes it makes it easier for reinstalls later as you can just wipe / whilst keeping /home intact
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: like <ext4-mnt / -swap - / ext4 mnt /home>
<spivwaq> I can't play "Inception"
<_pg_> spivwaq: try going down another level
<_pg_> :P
<abioticrhyme> hello
<AnggaDj98> hello
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: how bug does OS part need to be? does it grow much over time?
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: yeah 3 partitions like that / /home /swap
<spivwaq> _pg_: do you mean like logging in as the administrator?
<usr13> spivwaq: What is Inception?  What type of video format is it?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, do df -h in the terminal , check for /dev/sdaX
<histo> _pg_: you mean the / parititoin?
<histo> _pg_: it will grow as you add software to the system. But all your documents and settings are stored in the /home
<phpjim> BluesKaj: yeah, it's there
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: the os only needs to be between 8gb to 20gb it all depends on how much applications you will install since the packages and system configs are stored on /
<PCdoc> usr13: i tried the command line u wrote above and it returns me: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is already the newest version.
<acemo> how do i install kernel 2.6.36 on maverick? i need that version for my wireless drivers.
<spivwaq> It's a movie, video format I don't know, appear to be *.VOB on the disk
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: really though you could have it as small as 4gb using the minimal install (or server install)
<SirShmoopy> spivwaq, while i havent tried watching anything THAT new, ive never had trouble watching movies
<SirShmoopy> COPYING on the other hand
<BluesKaj> phpjim,  sudo fdisk -l
<spivwaq> yeah my other dvds have no probs I installed libdvdread4 hoping that would do the trick
<histo> acemo: check in backports
<histo> !backports | acemo
<ubottu> acemo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<usr13> PCdoc: It was probably already installed during the initial install process.
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: ok, its for my mother-in-law. chrome-facebook-gmail type stuff. Although she did figure out how to load pictures on with fspot which was impressive. so like 15GB is fine? 20 to be safe?
<usr13> PCdoc: Can I PM you?
<PCdoc> If i install Wine package.. will viruses also start acting??? as .exe files will be recognized by ubuntu wine package
<PCdoc> sure usr13
<_pg_> PCdoc: dont think so
<acemo> histo: thanks
<usr13> PCdoc: No
<rs0832> spivwaq, does this particular dvd play on another computer?
<a> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu one
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: i'd say 12gb if most of her time is on the web and not on multiple applications
<_pg_> aeon-ltd: awesome. thanks for all your help
<Guest49963> i've got Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<aeon-ltd> _pg_: your welcome
<phpjim> BluesKaj: /dev/sda1 (bootable)  /dev/sda2 extended   /dev/sda5 swap
<aeon-ltd> *you're
<spivwaq> yeah it plays fine but for Ubuntu...i read that ubuntu needs ot have some packages installed for dvds
<rs0832> spivwaq, yes
 * PCdoc is waiting for usr13 PM
<spivwaq> but i thought i'd gotten all of them
<rs0832> spivwaq, cause some are regionalised
<_pg_> one final question: is there anything that tests hdd integrity like SR6 that I can run from live usb?
<acemo> histo: enabling backports doesn't seems to give me any newer kernel.
<histo> acemo: you may have to build it yourself if you can't find a ppa with it
<feano2> backporting kernel is a stupid idea
<rs0832> spivwaq, if it persists you can try vobcopy
<iRabbit_> Ubuntu for Netbook 10..... how do I show the seconds with the clock? How do I display the weather?
<acemo> feano2: i'd be happy with it though ^^
<BluesKaj> ok phpjim , try this small tutorial : http://paste.ubuntu.com/547986/ , but since you're on the livecd skip step3
<pedro3005> hi all. I'm trying to play a .rm file. any codec I should install? I tried totem, vlc and mplayer, none played it
<phpjim> BluesKaj: here is the video card I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133273
<coopooc> anyone know any drive repair tools. fsck doesn't appear to be able to fix my problems
<PCdoc> the problem becoz of monitor: unknown is .. scrolling is not smooth, watching movies is like better not watch .. and fonts etc are too small.. the resolutions my monitor support .. does not work properly on ubuntu ..
<BluesKaj> phpjim, nothing mediocre abot that card :)
<BluesKaj> err about
<coz_> iRabbit_,  its a little different in netbook  look here  for clock   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/enable-date-day-seconds-on-indicator-datetime/
<coz_> iRabbit_,  you will have to play with dconf-tools
<phpjim> BluesKaj: compared to the rest of the system it is =)
<coz_> iRabbit_,  rather deconf-editor
<murlidhar> the software-centre does not show anything.. how can i solve it ? when opened only window opens but nothing is visible on it.
<coz_> iRabbit_,  one more time it is   dconf-editor  sorry for the typo
<phpjim> BluesKaj: running a 120gb SSD, 1TB 7200rpm drive..  i7 extreme with 6 cores, and 12 gigs of ram...
<invite016> hi
<invite016> are there any french ?
<dom96> hello, i have just installed a new hard drive, and now when I boot ubuntu it gives me this message. "ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell". Anyone know how to fix this?
<gobbe> murlidhar: can you open terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" and see that it goes ok?
<iRabbit_> coz_:  Thanks bud, I'll check it out
<murlidhar> gobbe: yes it is runnin fine
<chris_osx> in ubuntu, what do "universe" and "multiverse" mean?
<murlidhar> gobbe: cross checked it again.
<maco> chris_osx: universe are open source packages that are maintained by the community. multiverse are not-open-source ones, such as real player
<chris_osx> thanks maco
<gobbe> murlidhar: so you mean that when you open software center there is nothing in the window?
<murlidhar> gobbe: yep nothing...literally nothing is visible.
<gobbe> murlidhar: not even on the left part?
<murlidhar> gobbe: nopes
<gobbe> murlidhar: interesting...
<petr> Converter from mp4 to flv  (or other for youtube) using linux !!
<Guest74078> how?
<Guest74078> Converter from mp4 to flv (or other for youtube) using linux !!
<phpjim> BluesKaj: so I am finding results about that card andi t working fine in ubuntu 8.10
<murlidhar> gobbe: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3227/ubuntusoftwarecenter021.png
<gobbe> murlidhar: if you try to start it from terminal (/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center) does it output anything to terminal?
<shawnti> hi there
<shawnti> how can i delete a nfs share ? when i check with showmount I can see two entries, but only one is given in /etc/exports
<Guest74078> mp4 to avi    !!!   through ffmpeg
<shawnti> want to get rid of the entry which isnt listed in /etc/exports
<Guest74078> OK.... I found :    ffmpeg -i xxx.mp4 xxx.avi
<murlidhar> gobbe: nvm...got it.. apparently it didn't close properly last time so i killed the process and again started the software=center...now its working good :)
<murlidhar> gobbe: thanks though  :)
<BluesKaj> phpjim, yes I see that as well, seems like it should work in maverick as nvidia-current which applies to your card ..nvidia-current is a group of different drivers and the correect one is supposed to be the kernel source driver for your particular card , altho in some cases they are proprietary as well
<exo1> :)
<PCdoc> Does anyone else have an idea with my monitor: unknown problem?
<phpjim> BluesKaj: alright...  so any suggestions on how to proceed?
<phpjim> BluesKaj: I have 2 cds left that I can use to burn stuff with, so I am trying to ... not waste them =)
<futuresoon> http://makezine.com/tagyourgreen/?id=95 <--- vote for this if you love open source
<diddy> Hi.
<Guest74078> hello
<gobbe> shawnti: run sudo exportfs -a
<usr13> Did you see the part about switching from 3d to 2d on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<gobbe> shawnti: the second one might be something old
<Guest74078> which format should I use to get high  gualty after converting????  now ... when I converted mp4 to avi I see bullshit!     quality is too low !
<Braber01> Hi I'm trying to set up a server and I added my dad as a username however i forgot to tell it to set up a home directory is there any command besides /usr/sbin/useradd that can do this?
<shawnti> thats it, gobbe, its old. i tested it with another directory, but the entry is still there, will try your command
<diddy> I have one hell of a problem. I wanted to free up some space after installing the latest kernel on my boot partition, so I uninstalled old kernels via the packet manager. Now after the xmas holidays I am booting up Ubuntu 10.10 and I am getting the error kernel can not be loaded. File not found. :( Now I am kind of paniking. I just started via the 10.10 live CD but what do I do now? All of my system is in an encrypted LVM.
<Guest74078> I have mp4   but after loading them on youtube I see quadrats   several big quadrats!! no image!!
<usr13> PCdoc: Did you see the part about switching from 3d to 2d on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome  "Compile and install the 2D driver"
<shawnti> gobbe: tried it, but its still there
<BluesKaj> phpjim, I'm not sure unless you can access a tty at boot up , alt+ctrl+F1 or F2 etc
<phpjim> BluesKaj: I can't =\
<PCdoc> no ... lemme see... but i have tried switching before to 3D .. and guess what .. my  xserver crached usr13
<phpjim> BluesKaj: do you think that is indicative of there being a grub issue?
<SirShmoopy> Guest74078, if you throw in a -b or -r you can set the bitrate or framerate
<jimi_> After upgrading to the latest ubuntu, my built in webcam is sluggish, and stops recording video after 30 seconds. It didnt have this problem before. Where would I begin diagnosing this?
<histo> Anyone know what apt-add-repository is provided by?
<gobbe> shawnti: can you pass content of your /etc/exports and showmount-command to pastebin?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, why do you have another OS on the HDD ?
<histo> Sorry add-apt-repository
<phpjim> BluesKaj: the only OS I have on the drive is linux
<Guest74078> SirShmoopy:  a -b or -r ???? WTF is this?
<eXpl0it3r> how can i setup my screens the way i used them under windows, so that the big screen on the right is the "primary" screen, with the top and bottom bar and on the smaller left screen i get just the bottom bar/taskbar?
<kaddi> are the dictd-www.freedict.de Dictionaries for stardict any good?
<shawnti> sure
<diddy> I have one hell of a problem. I wanted to free up some space after installing the latest kernel on my boot partition, so I uninstalled old kernels via the packet manager. Now after the xmas holidays I am booting up Ubuntu 10.10 and I am getting the error kernel can not be loaded. File not found. :( Now I am kind of paniking. I just started via the 10.10 live CD but what do I do now? All of my system is in an encrypted LVM.
<cheater99> hi guys
<Guest52321> does anyone know if these chats are monitored by gov. angencies?
<complete> Good Evening! Whats the command to shut down a box at a certain time?
<Colin969_> rs0832 help
<cheater99> i have a big problem, i think my usb ports are not recognized as usb 2
<rs0832> Colin969_, tell me
<BluesKaj> phpjim, ok , you can try holding the shift key while the pc boots to get the grub menu, it might work
<complete> "halt at 21:00" ?
<Braber01> complete: sudo shutdown -P [time]
<SirShmoopy> <Guest74078> OK.... I found :    ffmpeg -r 24 -b 128 -i xxx.mp4 xxx.avi will give you an avi with a framerate of 24 at 128b/s
<Colin969_> rs0832 how doI change admin pass
<rs0832> cheater99, then what are they recognised as?
<BluesKaj> cheater99, lsusb in the terminal
<Guest52321> does anyone know if these chats are monitored by gov. angencies?
<rs0832> Guest52321, well, they are logged publicly for viewing
<Braber01> complete: sudo shutdown -p 21:00
<phpjim> BluesKaj: I can get the grub menu fine..then I have the expected menu options (ubuntu, ubuntu recovery)  booting into recovery shows some loading happening that all happens so fast you really can't read it, then the screen goes black
<rs0832> Colin969_, o.0
<Guest74078> SirShmoopy:   but why 128??? and 24??
<phpjim> BluesKaj: no crazy errors or anything that I can see
<cheater99> rs0832 / BluesKaj: i did that and there are some mentions of usb 2.0 and some of 1.1 (for example: Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub)
<complete> Braber01: and how about "halt at 21:00"?
<eXpl0it3r> has anyone an idea how i get the bottom and the top bar to the other screen?
<kaddi> if using those  dictd-www.freedict.de dictionaries do I need to install german - english and english - german or is one of the two going to allow to do translations back and fourth?
<Colin969_> rs0832, well
<Braber01> complete: sudo shutdown -h 21:00
<Guest52321> ok thats fine but not specifically monitored?
<cheater99> rs0832: i think they're usb 1.1 only because the max speed i get when copying from things is very low, 2.2 MB/s i think (let me test now)
<SirShmoopy> Guest74078,  thats just an example, you can set it to whatever you want
<diddy> I have one hell of a problem. I wanted to free up some space after installing the latest kernel on my boot partition, so I uninstalled old kernels via the packet manager. Now after the xmas holidays I am booting up Ubuntu 10.10 and I am getting the error kernel can not be loaded. File not found. :( Now I am kind of paniking. I just started via the 10.10 live CD but what do I do now? All of my system is in an encrypted LVM.
<rs0832> Colin969_, in the system > adminsitration menu
<complete> Braber01: i would prefer to use the "at" command
<rs0832> cheater99, that depends on your usb stick/device too i think
<shawnti> gobbe: http://pastebin.com/9DBGyVHs
<cheater99> rs0832: hmm
<cheater99> rs0832: might be
<rs0832> Colin969_, go there and then users and groups
<Braber01> complete: the problem is if you use the at command to shut down you compute at a certan time you won't get any warnings that you computer is going to shut of.
<Colin969_> rs0832, Oh
<histo> diddy: mount your / and chroot and install a working linux-image-"package"
<complete> Braber01: i dont care
<Guest52321> does anyone know how to use aircrack-ng 1.1
<diddy> histo, how exactly?
<eXpl0it3r> where is the xorg.conf located?
<r3js> Guest52321, seriously just google it. this is wrong channel
<SirShmoopy> .... im getting spam texts from my cell provider
<Braber01> then at 21:00; sudo shutdown -h now.
<histo> diddy: well let me figure out how you would mount yoru encrypted / first
<rs0832> eXpl0it3r, in 9.10 and above you have to create it yourself
<histo> diddy: is the whole drive encrypted or just the /home
<eXpl0it3r> ah k
<roselush> I'm coming !
<Guest52321> r3js, whats the right CHANNEL? lol
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SirShmoopy> would the os run faster as a livecd on a flash drive, or installed on a flash drive?
<diddy> histo, everything but /boot
<Braber01> Hey I'm having trouble with the useradd command on a server can anybody help me?
<r3js> there is non, http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/ perhaps
<usr13> SirShmoopy: Probably not
<gobbe> shawnti: what does the sudo exportfs -a say?
<campbellgolf> given that cost is not a concern, which is better VMWorkstation or VirtualBox for running Ubuntu on Win7?
<Guest52321> SirShmoopy' FLASHDRIVE
<mkanyicy> Braber01, what do you want to do with it?
<Colin969_> Hmm
<rs0832> Colin969_, o,6
<shawnti> nothing, just jumps to the next line
<usr13> SirShmoopy: Oh wait, I missread your question.  Yes, it might very well run faster from a USB rather than CDROM,
<Colin969_> rs0832, Well...Its annoying
<Braber01> mkanyicy I want to add my dad as a user, and I can't figure out how to get it to create the home directory.
<rs0832> Colin969_, what is?
<Colin969_> rs0832, Ive given it Root access but its not installing
<histo> diddy: this will help you get it mounted everything but the installing grub part http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432656
<Guest52321> so what about Backtrack linux exclusive IRC CHATS
<rs0832> Colin969_, what?
<usr13> SirShmoopy: But it depends on the speed of the CDROM as compared to the speed of the USB disk.
<phpjim> any recommendations on fixing my ubuntu installation that is just a blinking cursor when it starts up, and then the screen goes black?
<rs0832> Colin969_, given what root access?
<shawnti> gobbe: sudo exportfs -a tells me nothing, it just jumps to the next line, no error no nothing
<mkanyicy> Braber01, man useradd
<Colin969_> rs0832 Penumbra Installer
<shawnti> gobbe: same with -ra
<Colin969_> Its installing to /usr/games
<diddy> histo, thx
<SirShmoopy> usr13 no i mean, i tried installing onto a key drive, but it ran reeealy slow. so i wiped and put the usb livecd on it
<gobbe> shawnti: what if you remove all the lines from /etc/exports and run command?
<rs0832> Colin969_, and?
<manlymat183> Does anyone here have any experience with a 4g card on Ubuntu?  I have Verizon and it looks like it's a hack to get it working, even with bluetooth if I try to tether.  was thinking of going out and getting the rocket 2.0 device and just using that - it seems to work out of box?
<mkanyicy> Braber01, sudo useradd -m -s /bin/bash dad
<Colin969_> rs0832, Its nothing happening
<shawnti> a "#" intfront shoule be enuff?
<gobbe> shawnti: should
<rs0832> Colin969_, nothings happening? is something supposed to?
<mkanyicy> Braber01, and then 'sudo passwd dad' to set the password
<shawnti> gobbe: both entries are still there
<flohuels> :-P
<usr13> SirShmoopy: So, now you know.
<mkanyicy> Braber01, you can use 'sudo adduser dad groupname' do add him to the groupname you have chosen eg 'admin'
<Braber01> so useradd -m /home/dad dad?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, maybe this will work , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-i-enabled-nvidias-drivers-in-ubuntu-9-10-livecd-and-restarted-x-767352/
<mkanyicy> Braber01, no
<gobbe> shawnti: and you are running exportfs with sudo?
<shawnti> gobbe: wtf.... even when i sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart. still both entries are there
<mkanyicy> Braber01, /home/dad will be created automatically
<shawnti> of course
<Colin969_> rs0832 Well of  course, what else is a Progress bar meant to do
<shawnti> gobbe: of course
<mkanyicy> Braber01, sudo useradd -m -s /bin/bash dad
<gobbe> shawnti: try shutdown nfs totally and check with showmount
<Braber01> mkanyicy, thank you :)
<shawnti> gobbe: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server shutdown?
<rs0832> Colin969_, ah theres a progress bar then
<shawnti> gobbe: im not very familar with this one. just new to it
<rs0832> Colin969_, so it's stuck or something?
<shawnti> gobbe: ah its "stop" :)
<gobbe> shawnti: ok, so now it doesn't show any mounts?
<shawnti> gobbe: nope, just clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<Colin969_> rs0832 Blank
<gobbe> shawnti: ok, start it again
<mkanyicy> Braber01, no prob
<woodzy> does anyone know how to disable the touch pad on a laptop when a usb or ps/2 mouse is plugged in?
<acxty> Hi guys
<phpjim> BluesKaj: interesting.. I'll have to try that
<shawnti> gobbe: :/ still both entries
<phpjim> BluesKaj: gotta figure this out today =\  I've been running in circles with this issue for too long
<rs0832> Colin969_, hmm is there a manual or something?
<acxty> I am getting message Time: tsc clocksource has been installed and the boot freeze
<rs0832> Colin969_, what kind of a file is it
<acxty> what may be causing it?
<gobbe> shawnti: and your exports-file is empty?-)
<shawnti> uncommented it.. with #
<Colin969_> rs0832, Nope,But should be installing, I launched the SH File Via Terminal, Then the installer  askedme where
<shawnti> gobbe: its just the standart file now. nothing addet, everything with # in front
<gobbe> shawnti: and there is only the line you had in pastebin, with # in front?
<shawnti> gobbe: 100%
<rs0832> Colin969_, and? where did you selecT?
<shawnti> gobbe: of course i addet the ip to host.deny and host.allow, but nothing is addet there with the dirpath. so im wondering
<BluesKaj> phpjim, I've trying to find a method to install the driver to the linux install by using the live cd ,...I know it's possible and I shold really do more research on the subject since this situation is cropping up much more often now
<Colin969_> rs0832 usr/games/
<rs0832> Colin969_, was that the default?
<Colin969_> rs0832, Yes
<gobbe> shawnti: interesting. just wait a sec, i'll try with my. which version do you have of ubuntu?
<rs0832> Colin969_, hmm
<phpjim> BluesKaj: I would love to have some sort of 'use the configuration you're using now!' type setup
<shawnti> gobbe: 10.10
<phpjim> BluesKaj: i.e., if whatever configuration is on the live cd could be my base configuration I could work through this..
<rs0832> Colin969_, so this stat bar is text based in the terminal?
<Guest74078> asas holls
<kaddi> i'm trying to extract a tar.bz into a folder with this command: tar -xf stardict-freedict-deu-fra-2.4.2.tar.bz2 /usr/share/stardict/dic/ but I keep getting the following error: tar: /usr/share/stardict/dic: Not found in archive How do I fix the command?
<gobbe> shawnti: ok. hold a sec
<PCdoc> How do i save the file when i do sudoedit?
<mkanyicy> kaddi, xjf
<Guest74078> PCdoc: ctrl+s
<dom96> Can anyone help me, please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10284490
<mkanyicy> kaddi, tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<ubuntu> srulitutu
<BluesKaj> phpjim, agreed , I wonder if anyone here knows a method to install a driver to the hdd install from the live cd ....any ideas folks ?
<ubuntu> fuck
<PCdoc> it says XOFF ignored mumble mumble :-s
<kaddi> mkanyicy: how do I add the folder into which I want it extracted then?
<maco> ubuntu: watch your language please
<Colin969_> rs0832, Nope Terminal launches the Installer,  Its like a norma installer
<mkanyicy> kaddi, tar xjf filename.tar.bz2 -C foldername
<BluesKaj> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ubuntu> fuckme bithes
<mkanyicy> ubuntu, calm down
<kaddi> thanks mkanyicy :)
<ubuntu> jebać was kutasy
<Colin969_> ubuntu, Sure?
<mkanyicy> kaddi, no prob
<BluesKaj> mkanyicy, telling ppl calm down only makes them worse
<dom96> Can someone please help me?
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, oh? sorry then
<rs0832> Colin969_, so any output in the terminal?
<feano2> poles are funny people
<shawnti> gobbe: i just followed this tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS (its in german, but that shouldnt matter. as you can see what ive done)
<mkanyicy> dom96, just ask
<phpjim> BluesKaj: I guess I could try the alternate cd
<dom96> mkanyicy: I did.
<Colin969_> rs0832,Nope, But it seems Terminal keeps open for finalizing
<mkanyicy> dom96, then wait
<rs0832> Colin969_, and the window doesnt do anything?
<dom96> Seems like my question is getting lost in the masses.
<Colin969_> rs0832 Nope
<Colin969_> rs0832 I give Up....ILl try Wine
<dom96> i have just installed a new hard drive, and now when I boot ubuntu it gives me this message. "ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell". Anyone know how to fix this?
<dom96> Here it is again.
<rs0832> Colin969_, why dont you use a different installation dir?
<leftist> can someone refresh my memory on the name of this app? i forget the name. http://www.elivecd.org/Main/Screenshots/Applications?pic=57
<feano2> how tell which process owns the window?
<maco> dom96: is it an additional hard drive or replacement?
<dom96> maco: Additional
<shawnti> feano2: check at console: ps x
<shawnti> ?
<maco> dom96: any chance it is having higher precedence in the bios / in the jumpers than your old primary hard drive?
<mkanyicy> dom96, did ubuntu boot before?
<dom96> maco: It's not.
<dom96> mkanyicy: Yes.
<feano2> so how it related to windows?
<diddy> histo, I don't understand line 8 in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432656
<mkanyicy> dom96, are you on ubuntu now?
<kaddi> mkanyicy: Final question (promised), is it possible to use a command like  tar -xjf stardict-freedict-* -C /usr/share/stardict/dic/ to extract several tars at once? It says: tar: stardict-freedict-deu-fra-2.4.2.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<dom96> mkanyicy: no
<gobbe> shawnti: so you had also second line in past history on exports and you removed it?
<maco> feano2: you can type "xprop" and clickt he window and itll spit out a bunch of info about it
<shawnti> feano2: sorry but i dont get it, "windows" microsoft windows" ?
<diddy> histo, /dev/vg1/lvroot  Where does that come from?
<shawnti> gobbe: yes, had some lines in it for testing purposes, but only one at each time
<mkanyicy> kaddi, you can use a 'for loop'
<dom96> Am I suppose to reinstall Ubuntu?
<maco> feano2: look at the line that says:  _NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL) = xxxx
<feano2> maco, cool
<gobbe> shawnti: have you mounted the one with 2 to somewhere?
<shawnti> dom96: reinstall should be the last instance
<shawnti> gobbe: nope i didnt
<maco> dom96: it shouldnt be necessary.... is it GRUB or the initrd giving that error?
<dom96> maco: I'm not sure. How do I check?
<nit-wit> dom96, if you  run this a pastebin the generated file http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<remixus> hello, is command in bash to show how much i have downloaded since OS started ?
<palhares> alguem pode indicar um software para diagramar
<maco> !es | palhares
<ubottu> palhares: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !pt | palhares maco
<ubottu> palhares maco: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shawnti> gobbe: only Record should be mounted, as its entered in the receiver, there is no other line
<gobbe> shawnti: if i try to do same, old ones will not be available anymore...interesting
<gobbe> shawnti: haven't seen this before :D
<dom96> nit-wit: hrm, ok.
<shcherbak> remixus: since boot? use ifconfig
<nit-wit> dom96, it gives a lot of information, that is pertinent
<dom96> nit-wit: All right, i'll boot into a live cd and do that then.
<mkanyicy> remixus, yes, 'ifconfig' or 'system monitor'
<mbeierl> anyone got one of these negative/slide scanners to work in Linux? 05a9:1550 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. VEHO Filmscanner
<remixus> mkanyicy, thankss
<remixus> shcherbak, thanks
<james-_-> what is the syntax to search from the / dir through the whole device for any and every .wav file ?
<shawnti> gobbe: any other chance how i can get rid of it ?
<gobbe> shawnti: i'm trying to think
<mbeierl> james-_-: find / -name '*.wav'
<gobbe> shawnti: what if you move /etc/exports for example to /etc/exports.backup and restart services, will showmount show anything?
<shawnti> gobbe: sec
<james-_-> mbeierl thankyou
<mbeierl> james-_-: wlecome!
<induz> has any one used Firestarter ??
<gobbe> induz: sure someone, so ask the question
<boy_25> hi
<shawnti> gobbe: while restart it tells me "no exports" and showmount is empty like:  "clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered"
<induz> can I use Firestart to control my wireless router
<gobbe> shawnti: what if you do touch /etc/expors
<gobbe> shawnti: exports
<gobbe> induz: what do you mean with control?
<shcherbak> induz: hm?
<gobbe> induz: if your wireless router has linux, then you can
<shookees> Hello :)
<shawnti> gobbe: tells me no rights to do that
<shcherbak> induz: you want to put firewall in front of router?
<boy_25> hello
<BluesKaj> how to mount the hdd from ubuntu maverick live cd with write permissions ?
<gobbe> shawnti: sorry, of course sudo in front :)
<induz> no I want to see who are connected to my router
<induz> my router doesnt have Linux on it
<shcherbak> induz: wireless? use nast to screen lan
<induz> it has default s/w
<gobbe> induz: firestarter is firewall for your linux-box
<induz> what is NAST
<shawnti> gobbe: just jumped into the next line
<BluesKaj> induz, netstat -anp --tcp --udp
<shcherbak> induz: for wireless you can sniff
<gobbe> shawnti: so it doesn't show anything now?
<gobbe> shawnti: well. add the only line you need to new file from backup, run exportfs again ja see
<induz> are these command to put on CLI??
<shawnti> gobbe: after touch .... nope
<shawnti> gobbe: copy
<ayush_> Is there a way to synchronize google chrome bookmarks with Ubuntu One?
<gobbe> shawnti: i mean add there the same line, but just the one that you had in pastebin
<gobbe> shawnti: and run exportfs again
<shawnti> gobbe: lool... still there. WTF?! :(
<shawnti> <- speakless
<gobbe> shawnti: that's _really_ interesting :D
<mkanyicy> is there a way to access a file in a folder AFTER mounting a filesystem into that folder WITHOUT unmounting that filesystem first?
<gobbe> shawnti: have u tried to reboot whole machine?
<induz> i have router[wireless] on a different room. I want to see who are connected to my router and what r they doing?
<induz> is it possible to do?
<induz> and how
<gobbe> induz: ask from your router vendor
<dom96_> ok, here is the output of the boot info script. http://pastebin.com/LfachmnT
<shawnti> gobbe: not yet, i just tried some things yesterday, and thought maybe its gone after reboot. but today i checked that, and d0h! its still there
<induz> its Linksys
<AlexSLVR> i think you can see it in router control panel
<goltoof> ayush_:  i imagine by synching the chrome home folder.. personally i use the delicious plugin which stores them all online
<shcherbak> induz: aircrack-ng
<BluesKaj> induz , did you see my post above , about netstat ?
<gobbe> induz: what you are looking for is a feature of your router, or should be
<gobbe> induz: of course you could sniff with aircrack etc
<shcherbak> induz: packet capture is a must to google
<induz> BluesKaj, I tried the netstat command
<BluesKaj> induz, and ?
<AlexSLVR> somebody can help me? can i make full copy of my system on other PC?
<induz> how is wireshark??
<induz> aircrack is for WEP cracking
<shawnti> AlexSLVR: will be hard, coze the hardware differs...
<shcherbak> induz: Keep it in Ubuntu tone, please (airodump-ng let you see clients on wlan)
<shawnti> you can make a copy of the harddisk(clone) with DD
<eXpl0it3r> how do i  define one of my two screens as primary, so that the taskbar and the mainmenu get displayed on the specified screen?
<AlexSLVR> what is DD? give me full name please
<phpjim> BluesKaj: any suggestions on how to proceeed?  what do you tink my next move should be?
<usr13> AlexSLVR: man dd
<PhonicUK> hey all, I need to find a good UPnP/DNLA Media client, does anyone know of one?
<induz> Kismet?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, hang on for a minute or 2 , I'm about to find a tutorial that might work
<shawnti> Kismet is a sniffer for wlan
<phpjim> BluesKaj: awesome, thanks..  Sorry to be so pressing but as I said I have to fix the machine today or install windows (it's my new work machine) so my time is running out!
<shawnti> AlexSLVR: Just use google "DD CLONE"
<Sean93> what should I use to split a mp4 in linux?
<AlexSLVR> thankyou. I find it
<shawnti> AlexSLVR: http://www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<PhonicUK> nobody knows of a network media client that supports DNLA/UPnP?
<gusg1> Is there any performance hit from using the Wubi installer? Apparently the system would run within an NTFS partition
<lahwran__> so Xorg just crashed. this brought gdm down with it - gdm stopped uncleanly and now is saying "failed to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager". how do I delete the lock file so I can get back in?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, understood
<eXpl0it3r> how do i define one of my two screens as primary, so that the taskbar and the mainmenu get displayed on the specified screen?
<maco> eXpl0it3r: you can just drag the panel over, i think....
<lahwran__> eXpl0it3r: settings->preferences->monitors I think
<lahwran__> might be called displays
<goltoof> eXpl0it3r:  depends on the display manager you're using.  differs between them
<eXpl0it3r> goltoff: it's a fresh install no modification...
<lahwran__> eXpl0it3r: what I said already
<maco> goltoof: i dont think so.... the desktop environment maybe, but not he dm
<maco> *the
<goltoof> eXpl0it3r:  right, but it depends on you're using nvidia manager, ati, or the default manager
<nit-wit> dom96, hows it going
<lahwran__> goltoof: he just said it was a fresh install
<lahwran__> goltoof: stop confusing him
<eXpl0it3r> lahwran:: : which settings
<dom96> nit-wit: I posted the output up there^ Wait i'll get the link again.
<lahwran__> eXpl0it3r: settings->preferences->displays
<goltoof> maco:  i go to system > prefs > monitors   .. it tells me to use my card vendor settings
<maco> lahwran__: but nvidia doesnt work with xrandr, so wouldnt work with the gnomey xrandr config tool
<goltoof> lahwran__:  i'm not confusing him... what's your deal?
<glassrose> heya, I am getting a SIGTRAP when trying to launch Empathy 2.32 since a couple of days. I got a stack trace:   http://pastebin.com/b8KisTkk  Any hints?
<lahwran__> eXpl0it3r: sorry, settings->preferences->monitors
<dom96> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/LfachmnT
<Sean93> what should I use to split a mp4 in linux? I am reading how to do it with ffmpeg, but i can only see how to do it by setting your own time. I want to split it right down the middle, without me having to specify the time.
<maco> goltoof: sorry, when you said "display manager" to me that meant like... GDM or KDM or XDM...
<nit-wit> dom96, thanks hold on
<dom96> It seems it's looking for the root.disk on the wrong drive.
<lahwran__> maco: but he said fresh install. fresh install, people!
<maco> goltoof: ie, the login screen
<maco> lahwran__: fresh instsall doesnt determine hardware!
<lahwran__> but it does determine that you haven't installed the special drivers
<maco> lahwran__: some hardware *does not work* with xrandr
<lahwran__> because it's *fresh*
<maco> lahwran__: different people's definition of "fresh" varies. it could just mean "i didnt upgrade from an old release"
<goltoof> lahwran__:  i know he said fresh install, but depending on what his gfx card is he'll have to install vendor drivers, which may or may not allow use of the default interface
<dom96> nit-wit: Thanks for taking a look, i hope you'll find a solution!
<shawnti> Sean93: doom9.org
<goltoof> lahwran__:   i've been through this many times   ;)
<lahwran__> goltoof: as soon as one installs something it cannot be called fresh
<lahwran__> I'm well aware of the nvidia settings, I use them
<eXpl0it3r> the only thing i can config is where the displays are positioned, and the resolution refresh rate, but not which one is primary
<maco> lahwran__: if i say "fresh" i mean "i installed it from a cd in the last month-ish"
<nit-wit> dom96, so the wubi in XP isn't booting as that the problem
<BluesKaj> phpjim, well if you need windows for any reason , it would have been best to install it before installing linux due to the grub wipe when windows is installed second
<lahwran__> maco: time to change that then
<phpjim> BluesKaj: no.. I don't want or need windows at all
<lahwran__> now. gdm crashed, how do I free it's lock
<goltoof> !fresh
<maco> lahwran__: doesnt matter. i NEVER install fresh anyway :)
<BluesKaj> phpjim, ok
<dom96> nit-wit: I actually don't have XP. Don't know why it's still there, must be from the old XP i had.
<goltoof> looks like it's undefined so no ones right :P
<phpjim> BluesKaj: I've been running linux machines at work for 5 years.. I do not want to use windows! I just can't get this install to work and I am running out of options
<venik> I am trying to record using Rhythmbox, but it seems to NOT work, although it did in the past (in 10.04)
<BluesKaj> phpjim, my friend over at #kubuntu is looking for the tutorial that he says works in your situation
<venik> I am using gnome 64 bits, 10.10
<lahwran__> phpjim: wait you've been using linux for 5 years but are only just installing it yourself for the first time now?
<shcherbak> lahwran__: ...in work
<phpjim> lahwran__: no..  I am having a trouble with an install on a brand new machine
<lahwran__> phpjim: ah
<phpjim> lahwran__: i've installed linux... countless number of times
<brMP> hello
<dom96> nit-wit: Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<eXpl0it3r> arrr windows is soo much better -.-
<goltoof> eXpl0it3r:   go to system > admin > additional drivers
<goltoof> eXpl0it3r:    no, it's not.. trust me
<steve730> Anyone wanna help me fix a Kvirc problem?
<St4cn1r> hello: im having a trouble with setting hostname of my Ubuntu server... in /etc/hostname i wrote this row: "192.168.1.12 klara" without " and in /etc/hosts i have "127.0.0.1 localhost klara" and if command "$ sudo hostname klara" returns
<St4cn1r> hostname: the specified hostname is invalid
<nit-wit> dom96, you have no Ubuntu installed in any other way per the script, but you have a grub.cfg due to a grub update accepted at one time in the wubi I'm confused as to what your problem is
<shcherbak> phpjim: have you run live session?
<phpjim> shcherbak: yeah that works great
<dom96> nit-wit: Ubuntu can't find root.disk. That's my problem.
<lesshaste> hi all
<gobbe> St4cn1r: /etc/hostname contains only hostname, no IP
<goltoof> eXpl0it3r:  that should show you what hardware drivers are avail for your gpc
<lesshaste> when using okular, page up/down mostly don't work to page up and down. Is this a known problem?
<brMP> I don't know if this is the correct channel for this, but when I torrent things on ubuntu they don't seem to want to start up; either that or the down speed is ridiculously low whereas I get upwards of 2MB/s on Windows 7. How can I fix this?
<lesshaste> I have a suspicion it's not specific to okular and may be an X driver problem
<shcherbak> phpjim: get usb and make "presistent" ubuntu on it, and boot from it.
<nit-wit> dom96, that s a wubi problem do you have the wubi still it was in XP
<phpjim> shcherbak: that's less than ideal
<dom96> nit-wit: I have a Wubi installation which I installed from XP.
<nit-wit> dom96, right does XP run
<shcherbak> phpjim: no i case (dunno whats wrong) your cd failing, usb will not, usb you can update (and in depth test)
<dom96> nit-wit: I don't have XP
<shcherbak> phpjim: so install from usb (just do not go to live session) should be ok
<stefanos> hello, why on youtube i have no comma on views?
<dom96> nit-wit: gah, wait. When i said i installed it from XP i meant Win 7
<shcherbak> phpjim: eventually use alternative installer
<dom96> I installed it from Win 7
<phpjim> shcherbak: i was going to try the alternative installer next
<goltoof> stefanos:  if it's less than 1,000 there won't be a comma
<shcherbak> phpjim: usb might be faster
<St4cn1r> gobbe: thank you very much, it works ok now:)
<gobbe> usb is quite fast
<goltoof> usb ftw
<stefanos> <goltoof> no it is more than 100000
<mobius55> Hey all, Iḿ having some trouble installing ubuntu. when i boot into the media,  I can see the menu, but when I select install or load, the screen will go blank after some brief loading
<goltoof> stefanos:  yes, kidding.. try different browsers?
<shcherbak> goltoof: is right
<BluesKaj> phpjim, yes the alternate would be a good thing to try, you can use the upgrade if you have data that needs to be saved
<induz> I am using Dell Card for wireless . Can I use wireshark[kismet] to capture
<stefanos> <goltoof> :P yes at firefox working, use chromium
<jon8> Hey all, I just wanted to let you guys know, I finally took the leap and installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. This is GREAT!
<nit-wit> dom96, your set up s a bit screwed up but I think fixable, post this script in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<phpjim> BluesKaj: alright..  any word on that tutorial?
<presley> hi, did anybody use aircrack software?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, sorry not yet
<shcherbak> stefanos: thats silly, use opers
<stefanos> <presley>mabe can help...
<shcherbak> *opera*
<stefanos> <shcherbak>opera?
<goltoof> shcherbak:  i keep a bootable usb drive on my keychain.. nice knowing i can sit at any machine, run/install ubuntu and completely take it over if i want
<nit-wit> dom96, post the bootscript there the author of the thread is on line and other experts
<brMP> I don't know if this is the correct channel for this, but when I torrent things on ubuntu they don't seem to want to start up; either that or the down speed is ridiculously low whereas I get upwards of 2MB/s on Windows 7. How can I fix this? If this isn't the right channel can someone redirect me.
<goltoof> stefanos:  opera is a client
<goltoof> stefanos:  err, browser
<dom96> nit-wit: All right
<stefanos> yes i know but chromium is better
<goltoof> stefanos:  sudo apt-get install opera
<BluesKaj> phpjim, go ahea do the alternate install , the tiutorial doesn't seem to be available
<mobius55> Hey all, Iḿ having some trouble installing ubuntu. when i boot into the media,  I can see the menu, but when I select install or load, the screen will go blank after some brief loading
<Inumedia> Anyone got a SVN client they'd recommend?
<goltoof> stefanos:  i agree.. not sure about the comma thing.  chromium has it's share of bugs too
<shcherbak> goltoof: i have shelf with small drawers and awesome numbers of usb-drives, I am too lazy to label them, so often running Hardy.
<phpjim> Inumedia: check out rabbit vcs
<nit-wit> dom96, cool that will be your best move lots of good help here but your setup is a bit convoluted.
<Inumedia> Will do
<goltoof> shcherbak:  all you need is one ;)
<dom96> nit-wit: I hope they will find a solution, i am actually very sad about this.
<phpjim> BluesKaj: so what advantages is the alternate installer giving me in this scenario?
<BluesKaj> mobius55, try the alternate instal;l if your pc is older or brand new
<dom96> it's a feeling i can't even describe...
<shcherbak> goltoof: em, have few only for certain tasks... anyway more == better
<stefanos> <goltoof> no i dont want change browser
<phpjim> BluesKaj: also, should i use the 10.10 alternate installer?
<mobius55> can anyone help me out with some installation issues???
<goltoof> !ask
<kippi> hey
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stefanos> <goltoof> i had flash player problems and change
<induz> why I dont see my capture interface on wireshark?? i am using DELL wireless card on my comp
<mdpatrick> If I install windows 7 on a machine with ubuntu already on it, how will I fix grub when the windows install whipes it out?
<gobbe> induz: maybe your card doesn't support it
<kippi> from my terminal, how can I create a new command, so for example if I typed sshlive this would run a script?
<mobius55> having some video issues when trying to install. I can get the installation menu up, but once I select an option the screen will go blank
<BluesKaj> phpjim, it is abasic text install, which then looks more closely at your pc hardware and gives driver and app options not available on the live cd
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, which Ubuntu do you have installed and is it grub2
<BluesKaj> !alternate | phpjim
<ubottu> phpjim: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<induz> I dont see any interface...may be wireless card is not supported on Kismet
<stefanos> <goltoof> changed the plug in
<shcherbak> kippi: make sure sshlive is inb $PATH
<Slashx> Does anyone know where I can find a change list for Ubuntu 10
<shcherbak> *in*
<phpjim> BluesKaj: alright.. getting the iso now.. thanks
<Slashx> Compared to Ubuntu 9?
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: 10.10
<mobius55> does ubuntu have compatibility issues with ATI cards?
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: I dont know what version of grub i have
<goltoof> stefanos:  realize that chromium is less stable than chrome.  chrome is the more stable build
<stefanos> <goltoof>yes but flash did't work there...
<shcherbak> Slashx: you mean 9.10 > 10.10
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, make sure you make a ntfs partition with gparted from a live cd and put the boot flag on it so you can install to it and not make the Ubuntu unallocated then follow this to reinstall grub2 to the mbr.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<mobius55> having some video issues when trying to install. I can get the installation menu up, but once I select an option the screen will go blank, any thoughts?
<Slashx> shcherbak: Yeah
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, if it is 10.10 a staraight install it is grub2
<Slashx> I want to see if I can find the security patches or changes made
<nit-wit> *straight
<shcherbak> Slashx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<anarchytoday> Is there a xorg configuration wizard in maverick?
<ny51bern> hey - any1 have experience with klamav?
<nyRednek> hmmm...i have 10.04 running with grub 1 as its bootloader
<Slashx> Where is the one for Ubuntu 9?
<goltoof> stefanos:  not to blow you off, but you might find help in #chromium
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: OK, it's grub2
<nyRednek> to fix that, i'd suggest something like plop boot manager
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: I just downloaded the CD off the site last night, 64 bit, and ran the install
<BluesKaj> klamav | nyRednek
<BluesKaj> oops
<ny51bern> anyone know what this is? i got it in klamav - heaurstics.broken.executable
<BluesKaj> !klamav | ny51bern
<shcherbak> Slashx: too many links to chnagelog, araid go for ubuntugeek, or omgubuntu sites
<Slashx> Oh
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<induz> how can I see who are connected to my router??
<Slashx> Ubuntugeek and OMGUbuntu are good sites?
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, main thing here is the pre-formatted ntfs to install W7 to otherwise it will build 2 partitons a 200 MIB boot and the OS if this is done with the W7 doing the partitioning you will have the partition next to the OS go unallocated
<ny51bern> BluesKaj: i got XP on this comp too. using it to scan there.. but it came back with heaurstics.broken.executable
<shcherbak> Slashx: always been here...
<ny51bern> BluesKaj: any idea what that is?
<xangua> Slashx: no, they are evil :P
<ny51bern> !klamav
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, so you have installed W7
<BluesKaj> ny51bern, no , that's why i decided to drop windows on this pc , I did what I should have to protect the system but I got infected anyway
<shcherbak> !clamav > shcherbak
<stefanos> <goltoof> thank you, will search. didn't know that channel
<Kujiseph> hi, how can i set ubuntu for downloading packages only from installation dvd?
<ny51bern> BluesKaj: eh i need to keep it for business - im just trying to figure out what this is
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: Ahh, I see! I haven't installed windows 7 yet. Ubuntu is running fine. I understand windows will try to install its own bootloader. Is there a way to avoid that altogether, or do I have to let it install and then try to fix grub with the ubuntu live cd after the fact?
<BluesKaj> ny51bern, maybe the ppl at #windows can help you
<mobius55> i keep losing video when booting into the ubuntu installer, I can see the menu, but after making the selection, i will loose video, any thoughts?
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, the bootloader is no big deal that goes in the mbr, it is allowing W7 to partition a unallocated space that will make the next partition next to it go unallocated
<ny51bern> BluesKaj: eh, they offer no help
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: How do I get around that?
<craigbass1976> I need to keep everyone off a web server except localhost.  I've read about the directory section of httpd.conf, but mine is blank.  I don't see any directory section of apache2.conf either, and am wondering if I need to add stuff to that or if I should be putting stuff like this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apache-restrict-access-based-on-ip-address-to-selected-directories/  in some other file.  Meh?
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, many ubuntu users have lost their setups due to not just building that ntfs first and W7 will instll everything to ine partition rather then build 2
<zyrex> hey all
<KB1JWQ> craigbass1976: I'd use iptables.
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: What do you suggest for building the NTFS partition first???
<javahorn> hi
<javahorn> where is ubuntu ISO in installation folder of ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> KB1JWQ, Why?  Wouldn't it be easier jsut to restrict anyone but localhost to apache?  It's a laptop that has dev sites on it.
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: Tools-wise. The last tool I used to manually change a partition was... fdisk? I think? from a windows floppy forever and a day ago?
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, use gparted on the live 10.10 cd turn off the swap shrink Ubuntu, then in the unallocated space make a ntfs partition right click the ntfs then flags and click boot. Make sure you do all of this from a live Ubuntu cd and that you turn the swap off before resizing Ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> craigbass1976: In that case why not just tell apache to listen only on localhost?
<luxurymode> hey all. im running ubuntu on a laptop with ATI radeon video. how do i install ATI?
<suspectx> craigbass1976: in the virtual host directive for the default host, let it bind to 127.0.0.1:80 instead of *:80
<craigbass1976> KB1JWQ, in apache2.conf?
<b00tles_> Im having trouble getting Startup Disk Creator to install the bootloader on my USB drive. I keep getting a "failed to install bootloader" error.
<TMN_> i'm considering getting a laptop with nvidia geforce 310m/intel optimus. i know that's not supported on linux but is it easy enough to turn off intel in favour of 310m in ubuntu?
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: Is "swap shrink" an option I'll see when I run gparted from the live cd???
<AnggaDj98> ny51bern using an av in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, hold on what do you mean by swap shrink
<ny51bern> AnggaDj98: scanning Xp with it
<javahorn> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download-- is there ISO after ubuntu installation?
<nit-wit> b00tles_, make sure you freshly format the thumb to fat32 before installing
<mobius55> should I use the text based installation as opposed to the graphical if I cant get a display on the graphical? does this make a difference with ati cards?
<javahorn> i have ubuntu installed in C:\ubuntu
<ny51bern> AnggaDj98: you familiar with KlamAV?
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: Oh I see you mean... turn off the swap, then shrink ubuntu. What do you mean by "turn off the swap"?
<b00tles_> nit-wit: I think I have NTFS format now. Thanks, Ill give that a shot.
<suspectx> mobius55: you could try to pass fb=false vga=771 to the kernel
<shawnti> how do i stop and start the RPC daemon?
<mobius55> suspectx: umm, can you elaborate?
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, the swap is a rught click then turn off you will see a lock on it and the exteneded until you do. Most people have the Ubuntu and the swap in a exteneded . Always turn the swap off when messing with partitions
<pawel__> ;)
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, feel free to take a screen shot of gparted if you like
<suspectx> mobius55: on the boot prompt, hit f6 to show the kernel boot params, delete the "---" and "quiet splash" and add "fb=false vga=771" this will fire up a graphical installer
<phpjim> BluesKaj: running the alternate cd intall now...  hopefully it works out =\
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: Thank you! OK, now about grub2... hehe... how do I fix that after W7 install?
<suspectx> mobius55: usually this works, if not, try "cli" installation
<kuriouss> I have a dual installtion of Windows 7 and Ubuntu 8.10. I have found there is a drastic difference in volume levels between the two OSes. Ubuntu 8.10 has a very feeble output.Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> phpjim, hope is operative word
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, just follow this link, two commands.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<dokuhebi_> Is there a way to get the indicator applet to indicate more noticibly when someone messages me in Empathy?  Like, can we make it flash or something?
<cody> I trying to configure mdraid on my ubuntu system, but I can't get the kernel to detect the array.  When I boot from a live CD it detects the array just fine
<BluesKaj> kuriouss, open alasmixer, crank up the ctrls
<tripelb> well bless me. I didnt have to ask. Googled then found "Disk Usage Analyzer" in apps>accessories. - So now I'm thinking, is it in Control Center (a gizmo I found that shows all the system options in a window instead of a menu) and there is "Disc Utility".  -- I found some page for Windows users using Ubuntu.  This broadened my ideas of where to look. And to realize I'm still "thinking windows". - Happy Holidays of lights!
<mobius55> suspectx: the main issue that im having is that i loose video once I make a selection from the installation menu using the live installation, just want to be clear
<mdpatrick> nit-wit: You rule... One day when I have real moneys I'm going to buy people like you a beer. Thanks a ton. Your name is very ironic. :)
<goltoof> tripelb:  also man du
<nit-wit> mdpatrick, this is an area I'm specialize in boot problems
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<suspectx> mobius55: sure, had the same here on new shiny dell notebook, I could only use "cli". If you are unsure about kernel boot params, hit "F1" while in boot menu to get a quick overview, will clarify many things
<b00tles_> nit-wit: I reformatted the USB drive to FAT, and tried to install the bootloader again. Still getting an error. Now it just says "Installation Failed."
<roselush> I am going to sleeping now !
<roselush> good bye guys!
<nit-wit> b00tles_, do you need the persitance
<b00tles_> What do you mean?
<nit-wit> *persistence
<mobius55> suspectx: thanks for the help, will try
<b00tles_> nit-wit: what do you mean?
<suspectx> mobius55: good luck, come back if unsure
<nit-wit> b00tles_, the persistence allows saved changes limited though
<mobius55> will do
<diego_> non dago?
<b00tles_> nit-wit: I have no idea what this means.
<Mr_Grim> hey
<Mr_Grim> i accidently overwrote a log file and I am trying to get it back. filesystem is using ext3. are there any built in utils that can do this?
<agroker> tried to update my 10.04 system and aptitude downloads and install all kinds of Mono packages right now - do I need them? would it be safe to remove them?
<nit-wit> b00tles_, this is another good loader that has no persistence. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  the pesistence means that if you wanted a thumb loaded and wanted you add anything the persistence part allows this a casper-rw file=memory
<b00tles_> nit-wit: I see. Lemme try that loader and see how it goes.
<tripelb> goltoof - thanks. And that reminds me, there's something  -h   that I have used but forgot. If you remind me I'd get even happier.
<nit-wit> b00tles_, are you just loading it to install?
<b00tles_> Nit-wit: yea. I want to upgrade from 9.*
<manlymat183> Anyone here use t-mobile?
<nit-wit> b00tles_, this will be a fresh install so it will over write the 9 if you install in the same partition not upgrade
<tripelb> goltoof - amazing. I looked in the terminal history. First I went back a long time, them started looking and foundit it!!  df -h
<b00tles_> nit-wit yea I know. I keep everything I want on an external drive and wipe by onboard regularly.
<nit-wit> b00tles_, yor a smarty person thats the way it should be done.:)
<dokuhebi_> Is there a way to get the indicator applet to indicate more noticibly when someone messages me in Empathy?  Like, can we make it flash or something?
<b00tles_> nit-wit Im probably going to RM it for fun before rebooting into the bootable media.
<nit-wit> b00tles_,  I would wipe it first with gparted
<goltoof> tripelb:  the -h command is common among many apps, and pretty much stands for "human readable".. ps -h, du -h, df -h, etc
<lieuwe> hey, i have a program that expects some files somewhere, but i dont know where it expects them, so i was wondering if its possible to see which files a program tries to access
<suspectx> lieuwe: strace
<tripelb> goltoof, thanks.  (I found http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-how-to-check-hard-drive-disk-space.html)
<Didji> I want to synchronize a folder on my windows machine with a the htdocs folder of apache on my ubuntu machine.  What's the best way to go about this?
<goltoof> tripelb:  df -h might be more what you're looking for
<nit-wit> b00tles_, use gparted on the thumb then install
<lieuwe> suspectx: thanks
<goltoof> tripelb:   coolio
<Didji> It has to update the apache folder everytime I save anything.
<tripelb> goltoof, thanks.
<suspectx> Didji: try dokan sshfs to mount your apache folder on your windows machine
<goltoof> tripelb:  npr
<b00tles_> nit-wit will do.
<Didji> suspectx: that means the actual files would reside on the apache machine's hdd?
<thewarlock> will someone tell this newbe how to run an exploit on a target
<suspectx> Didji: yes
<goltoof> thewarlock:  running exploits isn't something for noobs
<thewarlock> really why is that
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Didji> suspectx: yeah, that's a problem.  I need the files to live on my windows machine.
<Didji> Is there no way to do it the other way round?
<Didji> Somehow synch with ftp?
<suspectx> Didji: hit google for dirsync win32
<Didji> k, thanks.
<goltoof> thewarlock:  try learning how to do all the system admin basics, navigation, user/group admin, network admin, before you even consider programming, before you even consider exploiting
<goltoof> thewarlock:  just my $.02
<Acer_> hi!
<thewarlock> ok probably a good idea
<nit-wit> Acer_, usually
<goltoof> thewarlock:  look up honeypot computing and you'll see why
<thewarlock> I know most of the basics maybe i need to learn more
<nit-wit> Acer_, whats up
<phpjim> BluesKaj: is there an way that I can guarantee that this is a display issue?
<Didji> suspectx: you sure this application is kosher?  The English is pretty borken.
<Acer_> Can someone help me?
<nit-wit> Acer_, give us the lowdown
<phpjim> BluesKaj: omg booting for the first time after alternate install!
<suspectx> Didji: well it seems to be made by some germans, that would explain the english, I used it quite some time, but I can not guarantee for anything of course
<phpjim> BluesKaj: same thing =\
<Didji> suspectx: k, fair enough.
<colah__> I upgraded a computer from 9.04 to 10.10 (by a fresh install). The monitor worked fine during the install but doesn't work past grub now. I have a chrooted terminal from the old intstall. Help?
<inifaress> Bonsoir :)
<mdpatrick> The slow performance when I fullscreen youtube is because I'm on AMD64 isn't it??
<goltoof> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mdpatrick> (this machine has good specs)
<b00tles_> nit-wit; UNetbootin says that I have to first mount the volume to a mountpoint. I took out and reinserted the thumb drive, and I still get the same error.
<_Tristan> http://pastebin.ca/2030690 what should I put in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kuriouss> I have a dual installtion of Windows 7 and Ubuntu 8.10. I have found there is a drastic difference in volume levels between the two OSes. Ubuntu 8.10 has a very feeble output.Is this an inherent driver issue?Using the ALSA mixer i have maxed all parameters but to no effect.
<goltoof> _Tristan:  man interfaces
<dan> I installed netbook edition 10.10... How easy is it to switch from mutter/unity back to regular gnome?
<_Tristan> goltoof: I've read it, I just want a second opinion because I've never done it before and it will cost me lots of money if I do it wrong
<phpjim> BluesKaj: ping me when you're back around.. I think I am making progress
<OerHeks> dan, install gnome desktop, and change GDM at login
<goltoof> _Tristan: well, linux networking isn't ubuntu specific, try #networking for a third opinion
<goltoof> _Tristan:  you may want to try on a test interface, ie, another ethernet port
<_Tristan> goltoof: how would I do that?
<whatsdoom> how would you rewrite you mbr for grub2
<brMP> If I want xfce, do I install it over ubuntu? If so, how do I do this?
<goltoof> _Tristan:  apparently you're entering hostile territory with no experience, i highly recommend hiring a consultant to work on it for you, if this is a production machine
<[thor]> brmp: xfce is a window manager, if i am not mistaken.. you would install it, and then log out, and select Xfce as your desktop environment when you log back in.
<dan> OerHeks, is there a sudo apt-get install gdm or something simple like that?
<b00tles_> For some reason, my distro isnt automatically mounting my USB drive, and I want it to so I can install a bootloader for 10.10 Anybody know how to mount it manually or something?
<goltoof> _Tristan: what are you trying to do? switch to static ip?
<brMP> thor: thanks
<_Tristan> goltoof: yeah, for colocation
<dan> oh it looks like I already have that.. maybe I can just switch at login
<goltoof> _Tristan:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<[thor]> brMP: you can also try #xfce to ask specific questions
<OerHeks> dan sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> dan that should be gnome desktop
<_Tristan> goltoof: thank you
<mdpatrick> Oerheks: He got connection resetted
<goltoof> _Tristan:  it's a pretty simple config, but it's possible it won't work right off and cut your access.. tread carefully
<BluesKaj> phpjim, ping :)
<Wartoghex> Hi guys i've installed nvidia drivers and nvtvout but i cant get tvout my television i am using backtrack.
<Sean93> I'm trying to split an mp4 in two using ffmpeg. the first part worked fine using "ffmpeg-i ./After.Life/d-after.life-720p.mp4 -vcodec copy -acodec copy -ss 00:00:00 -t 00:51:26.685 ./After.Life/"After.Life Part 1.mp4"". the second section however does not. it looks as though it is working but it comes up all zeros instead. this is the command i used for the second part, "ffmpeg -i ./After.Life/d-after.life-720p.mp4 -vcodec c
<Sean93> opy -acodec copy -ss 00:51:26.685 -t 00:51:26.685 ./After.Life/"After.Life Part 2.mp4""
<Didji> suspectx: this program stops working after the trial period?
<mdpatrick> whats the benefit of seperating off your /home partition from your system partition??????
<goltoof> mdpatrick:  encryption
<b00tles_> For some reason, my distro isnt automatically mounting my USB drive, and I want it to so I can install a bootloader for 10.10 Anybody know how to mount it manually or something?\
<suspectx> Didji: not sure as I switched to dokan quite soon
<goltoof> mdpatrick:  that is, if you encrypt the partition
<Didji> suspectx: is Dokan going to be a viable option for me (I don't know what it does).
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | Wartoghex
<ubottu> Wartoghex: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<_Tristan> mdpatrick: also preventing users from filling up the drive
<suspectx> Didji: just to make sure http://www.dirsyncpro.org/ this is what we are talking about?
<induz> #ubuntu-in @ irc.freenode.net  how can I join this chat
<BluesKaj> induz, click on it
<nanovany> How can I delete window$ viruses from ubuntu?
<IdleOne> induz: type /join #ubuntu-in
<mman> anybody knows any program that can read .drw files??
<shcherbak> induz: /join #that cjannel
<b00tles_> For some reason, my distro isnt automatically mounting my USB drive, and I want it to so I can install a bootloader for 10.10 Anybody know how to mount it manually or something?\
<Didji> suspectx: Oh, I was talking about this: http://www.archersoft.com/
<goltoof> nanovany:  depends on the virus, but overall a bad idea
<suspectx> Didji: well probably not as the files will reside on the apache machine. you could still use dokan and sync your "local dokan" drive with your dev folder(s)
<mman> anybody knows any program that can read .drw files??
<goltoof> nanovany:  consider linux and windows handle files differently, you can screw up windows by accessing it's files from linux
<Morbus> i know about dpkg --get-selections, but is there anyway to get a oneliner or version number in the report?
<Morbus> something that explains what each package is, etc.
<BluesKaj> b00tles_, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<Didji> Is there no way to have a shared directory on a windows machine be the mounted on an Ubuntu machine, and then set httpd.conf to use that mounted directory as it's base directory?
<mman> any program for .drw files??
<mman> any program for .drw files??
<goltoof> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<suspectx> Didji: you could mount it from the ubuntu machine: mount -t cifs -o user=foo,pass=bar,domain=qouz,rw,noexec,noatime //windowze/share /mnt/here and set up apache to have its files in /mnt/here
<nanovany> aaah, thanks goltoof..
<nanovany> I see jje
<Didji> suspectx: apache would be cool with that?
<shcherbak> mman: what supposed to be in .drw?
<goltoof> nanovany:  yw, it's happened to me before, whole os was destroyed and all i did was swap some files from within ubuntu
<b00tles_> BluesKaj: I got this error. "mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<goltoof> shcherbak:  cad file
<lieuwe> how do i see which java packages are installed?
<suspectx> Didji: depends, you must make shure, apache will have access rights to /mnt/here and unix is picky about lower/uppercase while windows is not
<goltoof> mman:  qcad
<BluesKaj> b00tles_, does your usb show up in nautilus/network
<Didji> suspectx: cool.  Thanks for the help.
<itaylor57> lieuwe: dpkg -l | grep java
<lieuwe> itaylor57: thanks
<Ceno3x> hey guys
<Ceno3x> has anyone noticed any problems with burning cds in 10.04?
<b00tles_> Blueskaj: No, it doesnt.
<martin__> hi
<mman> goltoof, with thatone i can read/create .drw files?
<b00tles_> Blueskaj: No, it doesnt.
<Ceno3x> my laptop won't burn, desktop won't burn... is it the kernel? brasero?
<goltoof> mman:  drw is cad drawing, for cad programs, qcad is a cad program
<OY1R> Ceno3x, im sure it will burn if you poor some diesel on it :P
<cr215> i have some questions of opinion
<BluesKaj> b00tles_, run lsusb in the terminal , see what's listed
<goltoof> mman:  hmm, not seeing drw, seeing dxf though
<goltoof> mman:  dxf is more standard cad format
<Ceno3x> OY1R: oh I've thought about some very creative methods of making my problems go away, believe me lol
<cr215> what do you ppl think is the best itc client for ubuntu?   i have been usine chatzilla for irefox but  iwould like something more
<mman> goltoof, i know, but a lot of my clients use autocad soo they send me those files
<OY1R> i bet you have
<b00tles_> BluesKaj: I dont see anything about the USB drive there.
<Morbus> if i install dovecot-postfix, should i also install dovecot-imapd?
<BluesKaj> b00tles_, paste the output in pastebin,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<youlun> cr215: i've heard xchat is good
<goltoof> mman:  i know a lot of tools in windows for converting dwg to dxf. not much info out there for linux tools
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<goltoof> mman:  for viewing or converting dwg
<mman> goltoof, im just trying to open the .drw file, but i cant with qcad
<neiz> cr215: xchat is good, but I prefer Konversation
<martin__> anyone knows how to sync music to an ipad 4.2.1? I can mount, but not see music.
<goltoof> neiz:  irssi ftw
<suspectx> BluesKaj: well everyone knows irssi is the best client anyway *runsaway*
<cr215> youlun:  ive een a lot of recmdendations or xchat in ubuntuforus
<neiz> goltoof: I'll check it out :P
<nit-wit> suspectx, get them.:)
<b00tles_> BlueKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548032/
<thewarlock> how are you doing my fellow peeps
<BluesKaj> suspectx, yeah for guiless-pursts :)
<youlun> cr215: you should check that link from ubotto
<b00tles_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548032/
<cr215> neilz:  is conversion cgonna be slower on gnome than kde?  cuz kolourpaint is but i love it anyways
<BluesKaj> purists rather
<Ceno3x> youlun: smuxi is the new kid on the block. it's not really that good, but it integrates with the messaging indicator which is cool
<cr215> thank you @ youlun
<suspectx> it's just my mouse went awol quite some time ago.. :D
<cr215> konversion**
<tas> hey, why transmission won't start downloading torrents right away? X_X
<phpjim> BluesKaj: added nomodeset to end of grub boot line and it booted up!
<nit-wit> tas torrents only start if they are available
<tas> nit-wit, ALL torrents don't start right away..
<brontoeee> what would be a valid guide on how to start google-earth on maverick?
<goltoof> mman:  http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/index.php   that's the only thing i know that exists for dwg, but the last stable update was 2005
<tas> nit-wit, they start right away in utorrent, I keep my torrents synced
<b00tles_> nit-wit: Still having problems. Now, it says my USB isnt mounted, and 9.04 isnt automatically mounting it when I insert it.
<BluesKaj> phpjim, could you explain how you did it , I'd like to add it to my methods file ?
<nit-wit> tas depends are you uploading or downloading it it a P2P
<tas> nit-wit, downloading, it had 4000 seeders, and it shows 0 in transmission..
<goltoof> tas:   check  edit > prefs > torrents    make sure start when added is checked
<goltoof> tas:  that's all i got
<nit-wit> tas try deluge  like it much better transmission has always been problematic for me in ease of use.
<phpjim> BluesKaj: held down shift to get the grub options menu..  pressed e on the ubuntu installation, and then on the line that starts with linux in the menuconfig for that boot option, I added nomodeset and then presed cntrl+x to boot
<MaWaLe> when i try to download a torrent file wich is higher than 4 Gb with transmission on an EXT4 filesystem, Transmission craches !!!
<nit-wit> b00tles_, does the thumb show in gparted in 9
<slashme> Was trying to build xmms, and it wants libglib1.2 - this is deprecated on Lucid, replaced by libglib2.0.  xmms doesn't build with that!  Any ideas (and yes, I'm running audacious right now, but a friend needs a lighter player, so I'm trying to find the best instructions)
<phpjim> BluesKaj: the machine booted in a really low resolution, and then I installed the latest drivers for my video card, and now everyting appears to be fine
<wrd> slashme: build libglib1.2 yourself?
<xangua> MaWaLe: ubuntu version¿ transmission version¿
<nit-wit> b00tles_, do you have gparted installed in the ubuntu install
<b00tles_> nit-wit: Installed gparted now.
<b00tles_> *installing
<slashme> wrd, Oh, right, I never thought of that ;-] thanks!
<tas> nit-wit, goltoof thanks, I deleted the torrent and re added it, and in a minute it started. and I think I am going to get deluge. thanks!!
<suspectx> slashme: why don't you use the prebuild xmms2?
<MaWaLe> xangua:  Meerkat (but even with older version)
<BluesKaj> phpjim, great, glad to hear it ...did you find a tutorial or did one of our resident ubuntu gurus help you out ?
<slashme> Does it have a gui?
<nit-wit> b00tles_, lok there you should format the thumb from there to a fat32
<slashme> suspectx, does it have a gui?
<iksf> Friend of mine has got a HP ProLiant MicroServer for amateur server use. Trying to install Ubuntu server on it however on the partitioning only option is iSCSI, dont know where to go from here, help appreciated
<nit-wit> tas no problem
<MaWaLe> xangua:  Transmission 2.04 (11151)
<phpjim> BluesKaj: unfortunately no one helped me out...  I was just looking through grub options and figured i would give it a try
<wrd> slashme: you might also want to consider other players xmms actually uses gtk1 ...
<xangua> MaWaLe: latest transmission eis 2.13, try the ppa https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<xangua> is*
<suspectx> slashme: there are some available
<suspectx> slashme: check: apt-cache search xmms2-client
<nit-wit> xangua, transmission doesn't encrypt
<slashme> wrd, suspectx, what's the lightest option?
<MaWaLe> xangua:  so you think that this issue is a bug in this version (i mean the 2.04 one)?
<BluesKaj> ok phpjim , nice job , I'll have to check that out
<suspectx> slashme: mp3blaster is a cli player
<suspectx> thats light
<slashme> suspectx, I used that for years, but on lucid it has a strange performance bug.
<slashme> Open on launchpad...
<wrd> slashme: what about this gxmms2 ? (never tried that though)
<b00tles_> nit-wit: I get this message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<b00tles_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<b00tles_> "
<wrd> suspectx: moc is a command line player ... thats a nice one
<slashme> wrd, thanks, I'll try that.
<nit-wit> b00tles_, for gparted
<suspectx> wrd: I am going to try this, thx for the hint :)
<b00tles_> nit-wit: I get that message when I apt-get install gparted
<slashme> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mp3blaster/+bug/602636
<marks256> i just upgraded my motherboard/processor (from athlon x2 5600+ to a phenom x6 1090t). anyway. plugging in my old install into the new mobo worked great, except audio glitches every once in a while. how do i force a reconfigure? i don't feel like doing a fresh install at the moment
<histo> marks256: you'll probably just have to use alsa from the ppa if it's newer hardware
<histo> !sound | marks256
<ubottu> marks256: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nit-wit> b00tles_, close everything open a terminal and run these two commands.sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get install -f
<iksf> Friend of mine has got a HP ProLiant MicroServer for amateur server use. Trying to install Ubuntu server on it however on the partitioning only option is iSCSI, dont know where to go from here, help appreciated
<BluesKaj> b00tles_, in the terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marks256> histo, what do you mean?
<histo> iksf: is it a sata drive?
<nit-wit> b00tles_, if you have more then one packages installer open you will get that message or if you shutdown a install in the middle of it
<brontoeee> what would be a way to start google earth on maverick, a guide ?
<iksf> histo: yes
<histo> marks256: in the soundtroubleshooting link there are directions for upgrading some sound module packages
<histo> iksf: then it comes up as a sda drive
<nit-wit> brontoeee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634659
<b00tles_> nit-wit: Im going to try and reboot, then try and install again.
<iksf> histo: we are at partition disks on the server install, no options there but iSCSI
<goltoof> iksf: btw, consider that server version is cli only, no gui.. most people (with less cli experience) install desktop version then install lamp-server
<iksf> goltoof: used CLI plenty just dont know why the drive isnt being picked up, every other install its come up guided partitioning
<piercedwater> Hi
<LukasProfit> window 4
<nit-wit> brontoeee, notice this command sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<piercedwater> What are some programs I could use to transcode my FLAC files before they are sent over my network via SSH?
<goltoof> iksf:  ok cool, just saying
<histo> iksf: can't you select iSCSI and parititon then?
<marks256> histo, found a possible fix. i'll let you know if it works. Thanks
<brontoeee> nit-wit, thanks, installing right now
<iksf> histo: kk press iSCSI and it asks for ip address, no idea what it is looked on hard drive no ip on there
<histo> marks256: np
<nit-wit> brontoeee, should work with thw lastest google earth deb
<nit-wit> brontoeee, I have it on Maverick
<histo> iksf: hrm.... hit alt+f2 to switch to a busy box shell
<me_> Hello all
<histo> iksf: fdisk -l
<histo> iksf: also you can use manual partitioning if the guided isn't working.
<iksf> histo: kk sec waiting for friend to type fdisk output
<iksf> histo: /dev/sdb1 || * || 1 || End 4283 || 989052 || 6|| Fat16
<histo> iksf: see if it lists the internal hard disk that's all
<iksf> histo: thats ll there is there
<goltoof> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> iksf: what are you booting the ubuntu installer off of.
<histo> goltoof: it was one line
<iksf> histo: USB
<histo> iksf: what versioni of ubuntu server?
<goltoof> histo:  yes i saw, just saying
<iksf> histo: 10.10
<Thanix> Is it possible to get the KDE desktop into ubuntu?
<histo> iksf: hrm.. yeah the kernel the installer is booting doesn't see the disk
<histo> Thanix: yes
<sudipta> Hi...
<nirazio> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<histo> Thanix: you can install kde or kubuntu-desktop if you want the full kubuntu packages
<histo> !botabuse > nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio, please see my private message
<Thanix> histo: I thought ubuntu was gnome-based entirely.
<harovali> hi !  , I installed Ubuntu 10.10 in a notebook , and now I plug a usb flash stick into it , but no new icon appears nor in the desktop nor in the 'places' menu. I also went to the 'disks utility' , and there I see that the device is acknowledged as /dev/sdc , but when I press the 'mount' option button it complains with an error that says that it can't mount /dev/sda1 onto / because it is (obviously) already mounted , but it i
<suspectx> Thanix: kubuntu :-) apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yuler> what's the easiest way to merge two partitions (sda1, sda2) w/o destroying data (XP)?  They use to be one partition (sda1).  I'm Running Ubuntu 10.10 on sda5 (where grub lives).
<iksf> histo: what should i do
<Thanix> yuler: Impossible, deleting partitions formats them.
<marks256> histo, going down for a reboot. I'll try watching some Dr. Who after the reboot and test if the glitches are gone! :) thanks
<Thanix> yuler: Delete and replace them, then run disk recovery.
<yuler> Thanix: I split sda1 into sda1 and sda2.  I can't merge them back?
<brontoeee> nit-wit, working, any hints on how to make fonts smaller?
<nit-wit> brontoeee, not really
<Thanix> yuler: Delete sda2, resize sda1 to all segments left
<Thanix> yuler: Then run a deleted file recovery.
<nit-wit> brontoeee, there is a system fonts and probably one on Google Earth I never use it really
<hakimsheriff> who should I contact to get permission and to get ubuntu ads for my radio show?
<WXZ> does anyone know an application where you can comment on mp3s
<shubbar> is there any benefit from running 64bit server on a 32bit system?
<WXZ> at certain points
<sudipta> on my hard disk i can not make any file executable......"permission denied"Any help?
<Thanix> sudipta: sudo command
<hakimsheriff> sudipta: or use root
<Thanix> hakimsheriff: That's what sudo basically does ;)
<shubbar> sudipta, sudo change owner
<iksf> sudipta: can install nautilus-gksu for a open as admin button on right click dialogue too
<Thanix> sudipta: type "sudo <command>" or "su root"
<hakimsheriff> Thanix: it is easier to log in to root change it
<lieuwe[flat]> hey, i'm looking for video drivers for a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller, does anyone know where i can find them?
<sudipta> <iksf>have done that already....haven't helped
<sudipta> I think its the permisssion with the partition itself(which did not occur with 10.04)....any idea?
<Somebody> I'm using Ubuntu's live CD and trying to install Wine, although it says that it "is not available for this type of computer (amd64)"
<nit-wit> see you all off to breakfast with the parental units
<iksf> histo: got any ideas?
<yuler> thanix: thanks.  I assume "RH Disk Util" can only delete partitions, not build new ones, and I must use something like gparted.... right?
<piercedwater> oh
<piercedwater> What are some programs I could use to transcode my FLAC files before they are sent over my network via SSH?
<linxeh> sox ?
<linxeh> piercedwater: sox ?
<thewarlock> can someone tell this newbe how to run an exploit on a target
<izinucs> What's the easiest way to switch between a usb headset/mic and analog speakers plugged into the sound card without resorting to unplugging the headset? Keep in mind this is on Kubuntu which doesn't use pulseaudio.
<marks256> histo, reinstalling alsa didn't solve it. Video is still glichy, too (just thought it was audio causing video to glich as well.) What should be reinstalled/configured for video playback?
<javahorn> ~seen dome22xl
<thewarlock> will someone tell this newbe how to run an exploit on a target
<javahorn> !seen dome22xl
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<histo> marks256: what kind of video card do you have now?
<javahorn> how to see the person last time.
<izinucs> thewarlock: you probably won't get an answer to that here..
<linxeh> thewarlock: no. not on freenode.
<_psychic_> I'm looking for a bit of help installing Ubuntu Netbook on an eee PC - I just get a black screen with a pointer after the installation process finishes
<lieuwe[flat]> i'm looking for video drivers for a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller, does anyone know where i can find them?
<marks256> histo, Same as last time. nvidia 8600gt. i wouldn't think nvidia drivers would need to be reinstalled, would they?
<thewarlock> well that sucks
<Jonnei> _psychic_ what version?
<tas> I have been hearing banshee became default player for ubuntu, but after updating my buntu, why theres no banshee? old users have to like add it themselves??
<izinucs> marks256: is this a newly installed system?
<_psychic_> Jonnei: 10.10
<histo> marks256: not unless the kernel changed they should be fine
<clakes1> gah... think i've missed something big such as paragon extfs (given it really works)
<_psychic_> Jonnei: just downloaded it and installed it today
<gaz00> _psychic_, how does recovery mode work (fail safe graphics)?
<TMN_> i'm considering getting a laptop with nvidia geforce 310m/intel optimus. i know that's not supported on linux but is it easy enough to turn off intel in favour of 310m in ubuntu?
<histo> marks256: what is the video glitchy in? playing a movie file or something?
<marks256> izinucs, nope. same hard drive as my last. new motherboard/processor though
<_psychic_> gaz00: how do I do that?
<tas> Is there a way to get the windows rating of songs in ubuntu in any way? D:
<histo> tas: windows rating?
<marks256> histo, every 5 mintues or so it just skipps a few frames. same for games
<izinucs> marks256: did you install the drivers manually or use System>Admin>Hardware drivers?
<gaz00> _psychic_, press shift on reboot until the GRUB menu appears
<_psychic_> gaz00: trying now
<goltoof> histo:  the "star" ratings for mp3 you see in wmp
<marks256> izinucs, that's not the problem. it was working before, but now that i have newer hardware, i'm sure things need to be reconfigured (too lazy to do a fresh install)
<histo> goltoof: I don't use windows so I have no idea what you guys are talking about.
<izinucs> marks256: answer the question and I might be able to point you in the right direction
<_psychic_> gaz00: do I just pick "resume normal boot"?
<histo> tas: if it puts the star rating in id3 tag then maybe you can but I doubt it does
<Volkodav> I have a system hanging at boot after fsck saying init:udevtrigger main process(415) terminated with status 1 same about post-stop process and sda1 clean and then just blinking
<goltoof> histo: ?   are you having a bad day?  you asked what it was so i explained it
<Volkodav> 10.04 64 bit
<_psychic_> gaz00: my bad it's failsafe graphics mode one
<histo> goltoof: No i'm not having a bad day are you?
<goltoof> histo:   whatever, peace
<marks256> izinucs, i believe when i first installed nvidia drivers i used the proprietary driver utility that comes with ubuntu
<tas> histo, I dunno how windows media player rates songs...
<iksf> histo: off for today, any last ideas?
<_psychic_> gaz00: sweet - I'm in!
<PenguinUA> hi all)
<izinucs> marks256: ok.. perhaps you're in the same boat as me.. the driver utility installs the 195.x.x driver which I"ve found "not great" on my 8200 card.  I installed the PPA X-Swat which has the latest nvidia drivers and will also update as new ones come out.  That might fix your issue..
<iksf> histo: oh well thanks for your help, cya
<MyUbuntuIsBroken> My UBUNTU installation JusT got corrupted. I let update manager do its thing with downloading and installing. then it said i should restart. so i tell my friends goodbye. but when i hit restart, it started freaking out. it went to the login screen and repeatedly started trying to input my password with fail each time. it was almost like a script was brute forcing to login. i paniced so i...
<MyUbuntuIsBroken> ...just powered of manually. when i powered back on i selected ubuntu and i get an error for a split second displayed to me then the computer reboots where i choose between windows and ubuntu. etc. etc.
<marks256> izinucs, PPA X-Swat? i'm unfamiliar with that. care to explain?
<histo> iksf: np
<gaz00> _psychic_, seems that the install looks ok....  check forums for any known issues with your eeepc.
<gaz00> _psychic_, gluck
<goltoof> tas:  rhythmbox has ratings, not sure how to import ratings from wmp
<hihihi100> i need help installing a duden german dictionary on ubuntu, the system doesnt recognize the cd, i cannot acces the data, cannot mount it
<goltoof> to rhythmbox
<histo> MyUbuntuIsBroken: select ubuntu and hold the left shift key down to get the grub menu
<izinucs> marks256: sure.. a PPA is a "personal package archive" that can be listed and used as part of your normal package system.  Often it has updated software that is not produced or supported by ubuntu directly.. I'll get you a link
<prajwalrai> I am trying to establish a adhoc connection between my 2 laptops. One with ubuntu 10.10 and another with xp. But it is not connecting. Please somebody help me to do this
<MyUbuntuIsBroken> do that now?
<_psychic_> gaz00: I guess I just need to figure out why the graphics don't work right
<tas> goltoof, I don't see ratings in rhythmbox :/
<histo> MyUbuntuIsBroken: then you can try booting recovery mode
<MyUbuntuIsBroken> ok
<marks256> izinucs, aah ok. NVIDIA X Server Settings confirms that i am using 195.x.x as well
<thewarlock> well thats that
<diddy> Please who can help me restore my boot partition. I upgraded to the latest kernel and uninstalled the other ones. Now after a reboot my system can not find a kernel.
<goltoof> tas:  i don't use rhythmbox, but right click on an mp3 > properties > details   you'll see ratings
<izinucs> marks256: once you add the ppa then you do a .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. if the driver you're currently using was tagged as "Current" then the ppa will replace the driver and after a reboot you should be rocking and rolling.
<marks256> izinucs, nvidia's website claims that 260.19.29 is the newest driver for linux...
<tas> goltoof, thats a very nice way to rate a song XDD
<ubuntunotbroken> i held down ctrl and left arrow and pressed enter
<izinucs> marks256: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates  There are instructions on the site on how to easily add the ppa via the terminal
<ubuntunotbroken> ubuntu loaded finally
<goltoof> tas: same as wmp isn't it?
<izinucs> marks256: the driver you mentioned is the one in the ppa
<ubuntunotbroken> is everything fixed now or ?" i didn't see recovery  module happen
<zulax> can i do file system check of my remote server using ssh?
<marks256> izinucs, i'm just wondering if the video drivers are actually the problem? It was working perfect across my last 2 motherboards
<marks256> izinucs, checking out the ppa now
<BluesKaj> marks256, that isn't necesarily the right one for your card, both linuxboxes here use 2 differnt nvidia drivers on maverick
<jorgelg> Buenas Tardes
<goltoof> tas: you can create playlists based on ratings
<diddy> Please who can help me restore my boot partition. I upgraded to the latest kernel and uninstalled the other ones. Now after a reboot my system can not find a kernel.
<tacomaster> if i was going to store sensitive data on my computer should i be worried about using the default ext4?
<jorgelg> alguién sabe como poner transparente sólo el fondo de la barra de menú, ya que sólo lo he logrado con el panel ?
<jorgelg> ya que  comentando con un asterisco "#" la línea bg_pixmap[NORMAL] = "img/panel.png" , en : /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/apps/gnome-panel.rc, adicionalmente, a seleccionar color sólido (transparente), en propiedades del panel, sólo logro, poner totalmente transparente el fondo del panel, pero la barra de menú, queda inalterada. Y gugleando, lo único que he conseguido es, a través de la opción de opacidad, brillo... del compiz, es poner transpare
<goltoof> !es | jorgelg
<ubottu> jorgelg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JCode> hello i freshly installed ubuntu 10.10 desktop and i have samsung 23 inchs lcd and for some reason dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work and the current resolution i have doesnt make it well any idea how to solve this
<jorgelg> gracias
<goltoof> jorgelg:  de nada
<BluesKaj> marks256, aamof , my older 7600gt uses the newest version which you just mentioned but my newer card on this pc uses and older driver for the 8400gs
<izinucs> marks256: doesn't hurt to try them..
<marks256> BluesKaj, interesting
<TestforNow> Hello....i need some help.  A friend used my Ubuntu 10.04......now i have LOST my two screens that I toggle between.  Usually in the lower right hand corner is two little screens...that i can click one or the other to toggle between................how do i make these come back?
<tas> goltoof, in wmp you rating is right next to the song, like in a column, but here have to go all the way to properties..
<marks256> izinucs, might as well. i was planning on doing a fresh install anyway, just down the road a ways. if i mess somehting up, nbd
<izinucs> marks256: what version ubuntu are you running?
<goltoof> tas:  yea, it's incovenient.. weird theres no way see ratings right next to it
<BluesKaj> marks256, yesh , i find it odd , but ther 8400gs runs like crap on the newer driver
<TestforNow> also usually i can hit ALT plus the Bright key to control the screen brightness......this also seems disabled.
<tas> goltoof, is there such way in banshee?
<marks256> izinucs, 10.04
<marks256> BluesKaj, you can see a performance difference?
<goltoof> tas:  you're importing from wmp, not itunes?
<izinucs> marks256: same as me but I'm running kubuntu.. and what's not playing right .. is it flash?
<JCode> when i go to the monitor setup the screen setup is unknown anyway to force it ?
<aroman> hey, does anyone know how/where I can get the date+time applet as an appindicator, and not a gnome-applet? Thanks!
<tas> goltoof, I had itunes, but itunes didn't use to write ratings to files, so in case of window reinstallation or itunes fail had to re-rate all songs.
<tas> goltoof, so i switched to wmp cuz it wrote ratings to files themselves :D
<marks256> izinucs, no. when i'm doing anything media based (audio/video), every 5 minutes or so video skips a few frames, or audio slows down, then stops, then jumps to catch up with the stream. Not a big deal, but gets a bit annoying
<BluesKaj> marks256, yes, I tried to run desktop effects with new driver and X would crash, with older driver it's as smooth fast as silk
<marks256> izinucs, what's your problem?
<TestforNow> Hello....i need some help.  A friend used my Ubuntu 10.04......now i have LOST my two screens that I toggle between.  Usually in the lower right hand corner is two little screens...that i can click one or the other to toggle between................how do i make these come back?
<goltoof> tas:  http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-banshee-import/     you said something about banshee
<prajwalrai> which is the channel for asking networking related queries?
<Acer_> Hi!
<marks256> BluesKaj, that's is very odd indeed. what was your hardware?
<goltoof> prajwalrai:  #networking
<Acer_> I need help with ueagle-atm. Can anyone help me?
<tas> goltoof, that will come handy maybe, but I haven't rated any songs in my rhythmbox so its useless..
<goltoof> prajwalrai:  good people
<goltoof> tas:   oic
<Ac3513> I am trying to resize my /home partition (smaller) and my /usr partition (larger) but gparted says that /home is locked and cannot be unmounted... this is a single user pc so how can I unlock /home to resize it?
<prajwalrai>  goltoof:thank you
<izinucs> marks256: none now.  if the skipping is at regular intervals and almost predictable. it might be the video drivers.. could be the settings in bios for the MB concerning video.. there's just a lot there to investigate
<Ac3513> I only have 50 mg free
<marks256> izinucs, i haven't really timed the intervals. i don't think they are predictable, however
<Ac3513> or is there a better way to resize my partitions?
<brett__> AC3513: boot a LiveCD or LiveUSB with gparted on it
<Acer_> I try to Establish a modem Aethra XB Starmodem using this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm)
<BluesKaj> 8400gs =260.19.06 driver , 7600gt=260.19.21 (I think), marks256
<Acer_> When i enter:
<goltoof> Acer_:  it's locked because you're logged in as that user
<Ac3513> ok... thanks brett__
<xangua> Ac3513: use gparted from the live cd
<Acer_> pon ueagle-atm
<brett__> and do be careful, you may need to change the /etc/fstab on the machine as well
<Alarcron> Hello, thinking about letting my acer 5943g (with i5 and 5850hd) use the wonderful world of opensource and instead of windows.... So my question is, does ubuntu support changable GPUs and the LCD touchpad on the Acer 5943g?
<goltoof> Acer_:  do it from live, as they say
<sinusoid> anyone know any dns stuff?
<brett__> I'd read a guide or two first if I were you, AC.
<marks256> BluesKaj, oh my. my driver is much older than that. i'm running 195 something
<goltoof> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<sinusoid> trying to figure out how to connect to freenode via tor
<sinusoid> but following instructions on http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<sinusoid> don't make much sense
<goltoof> !tor | sinusoid
<ubottu> sinusoid: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<sinusoid> goltoof --- trying to figure that out
<sinusoid> i don't understand what i am looking through via "Dig"
<goltoof> sinusoid:  yea, i haven't quite figured it out either :S
<sinusoid> hmmm
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<goltoof> sinusoid:  sucks knowing the world can see me
<brett__> AC35, there's lots of guides on resizing partitions, and an Ubuntu -HOWTO as well.
<BluesKaj> marks256, which card ?
<Acer_> I try to Establish a modem Aethra XB Starmodem using this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm).
<Acer_> When I enter:
<Acer_> pon ueagle-atm
<Acer_> It throws me this error:
<Acer_> Code:
<FloodBot2> Acer_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Acer_> /usr/sbin/pppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.5/ppoatm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<marks256> BluesKaj, it's an xfx 8600gt
<goltoof> sinusoid:  yea it's not so much an ubuntu thing, check #freenode, #xchat, and  #tor for help
<BluesKaj> marks256, on maverick ?
<marks256> BluesKaj, lucid
<noreg> I've upgraded to 10.4 LTS, and now It wont boot right. Last night I was able to boot to recovery mode, then I selected failsafeX, and it booted to a gui, but now it wont even load the failsafe menu.
<mimmo> exit
<BluesKaj> ok marks256 , that expalins it ...my XFX7600GT ran very nicely with that driver on lucid
<izinucs> BluesKaj: marks256 has a 8600 nvidia
<mimmo> quit
<mimmo> !exit
<goltoof> mimmo:   try /quit
<noreg> mimmo: use the "/"
<kannanr_> hi, i am running ubuntu 10.10 x86_64. can you point me to docs about how to shutoff unneeded services?
<joeka> can't detect my tv as display via hdmi, nvidia-settings, nvidia-current, 260.19.29
<marks256> BluesKaj, yeah. i like the stability. Something just doens't like the 6 year newer hardware :D
<joeka> any suggestions?
<kannanr_> i tried using "bum" sevice manager but it does not seem to recognize a lot of running services.
<marks256> khamer, sudo /etc/init.d/service_name stop
<xaubok> #klodzko
<goltoof> kannanr_:   service --status-all   to see services
<BluesKaj> marks256, lots of trouble with the newer nvidia card drivers
<noreg> upgrading to 10.4 LTS (i386), has my system not booting :( help!
<Acer_> Can anyone help me?
<Acer_> http://pastebin.com/aPqrLfrV
<marks256> BluesKaj, are a lot of others reporting problems as well?
<kannanr_> thanks, marks256. don't i have to rename the service name in the init.d so it does not startup on reboot? my linux is a bit rusty.
<noreg> where can I get help for my computer?
<marks256> kannanr_, oh yes. you mean you wish to perminately disable them from starting on boot?
<Mahjongg> hello, which package has the "Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source"? A website works fine on my Lucid laptop but obviously my mom's laptop does not have the necessary package...
<BluesKaj> marks256, yes increasingly so ...more and more as newer pcs with linux installs and nvidia cards
<kannanr_> i meant my linux skills. it has been a long time since i did runlevels and service startups.
<goltoof> noreg: is it set to boot from the proper device?  ie, the ubuntu partition
<marks256> kannanr_, i believe this is what you want http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<marks256> kannanr_, update-rc.d
<noreg> goltoof: My guess is yes? I upgraded (not updated, upgraded), it worked fine before the upgrade.
<goltoof> noreg:  guessing... doesn't work so well with Ubuntu :)
<zleslie> Hello
<Tidus_Skywalker> Hi !
<kannanr_> thanks, i am looking at it. i read somewhere that there are two service schemes in ubuntu.
<goltoof> noreg:  i'm off to lunch, but try getting into your bootloader, reboot and hold shift, choose the right device
<kannanr_> is this the only way services are setup?
<noreg> well, last night it booted to the recovery menu, and now it boots almost to the recovery menu, but then gets stuck before the recoery menu.
<diddy> How can I reinstall /boot?
<Stava> Why do banshee jump up to 50-60% cpu when I change song? :(
<coz_> diddy,   in terminal or alt+F2   terminal   sudo init 6   alt+F2    init 6
<coz_> diddy,  sorry read that wrong
<kannanr_> one more question. i have a bunch of processes starting up through gnome session manager. is there any GUI tool/application to control them. I don't want to hunt through several levels of config files.
<coz_> diddy,   do you have the   installation cd?
<diddy> coz_: I am in in a chroot and my kernel is not found. I give up. update-grub did not work and I don't know how to fix it. I want to completely wipe /boot and reinstall grub. How can I do that?
<brett__> rescatux ?
<diddy> I am on Ubuntu 10.10
<izinucs> BluesKaj: I'm curious what you've heard about the latest nvidia drivers that's bad.. I run them with no issues
<coz_> diddy,   mm  you may bet more options aksing in #grub  channel
<brett__> google rescatux, probably has what you're looking to do, Diddy.
<Mahjongg> hello, which package has the "Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source"? A website works fine on my Lucid laptop but obviously my mom's laptop does not have the necessary package...
<cameron_> hey what's the best program for linux to download mp3's ?
<BluesKaj> izinucs, I've seen problems with newer nvidia 200 and 300 series cards , some pci some are onboards
<noreg> If I boot regularly (default ubuntu selection in boot menu), It looks like a normal boot but never gets to a login screen. If I boot to "recovery mode" it gets to a point where it shows the recovery menu, but wont let me select anything, it just shows weird characters when I type stuff
<izinucs> cameron_: you mean rip them? or bittorrent them?  or what?
<mimmo> http://xdccing.com/
<mimmo> !http://xdccing.com/
<coz_> Mahjongg,   i believe   sudo apt-get install vlc  mozilla-plugin-vlc
<coz_> Mahjongg,   yes?
<cameron_> to bittorrent them i guess . . i just want more music on my computer :)
<mimmo> come si fa per andare su  ....    http://xdccing.com/   ?????
<coz_> Mahjongg,  also install  ubuntu-restricted-extras   unless you want sun java  instead of icedtea
<izinucs> BluesKaj: ah.. ok.. marks256 's 8600 isn't really that new and may benefit from the newer drivers like my 8200 did
<noreg> ugh. upgrade has brokeded my computer, now I only have windows working.
<Mahjongg> coz_, that package is not installed on the box which works...
<noreg> how do I unbroke my ubuntu?
<mimmo> come si fa per andare su  ....    http://xdccing.com/   ?????
<Mahjongg> noreg, depends on how it broke
<marks256> izinucs, yeah. it's a bit old. suffices, though
<BluesKaj> izinucs, my 8400gs runs on an older driver on maverick ...not real old but the 260.19.06
<izinucs> marks256: that's ok.. some of us hang on to equipment until it eventually fails and we're forced into an upgrade..
<noreg> Mahjongg: well, I've tried the regular boot, All I get with that is text scrolling, then black screen. If I select recovery, it does the same thing, but when it stops, I can use alt+ F7 to see the non working recovery mode menu.
<marks256> izinucs, that's why i had to upgrade from my little x2 w/ 6gb of ram to my x6 w/ 16gb of ram :D couldn't handle the load anymore :D
<noreg> last night I was able to boot to recovery mode, then failsafeX, but now it wont even do that :(
<pting> is there a wget cli tool for making fastcgi requests?
<cameron_> i tried frost wire but it would not work.......
<BluesKaj> I'll hangon to my 7600gt because I know it'' run in my media server perfectly fine , izinucs
<simion314> hi, i am on lucid, is the flash in repos up to date? flash videos  don't work correctly when full screen, a lot of flicker , i tried to use mplayer but with it full screen is not working at all
<noreg> I never should have treid to upgrade I guess, stupid me
<noreg> it seemed like a good idea at the time...
<dotblank> noreg, did you update your kernel now X won't work?
<noreg> I clicked a button in the update manager to "upgrade to 10.4 LTS. It took hours...
<dotblank> noreg, oh.. ok
<simion314> noreg: what is the probem?
<brontoeee> pting, wget is a cli tool
<dotblank> noreg, did you use the drivers form nvidia's website or did you use the software manager?
<izinucs> marks256: you on 64bit?
<noreg> Last night, it wouldnt boot normally, but It did boot to failsafeX. I didnt change anything, but now it wont even get to the menu to select failsafeX
<dotblank> noreg when you attempted to boot normally what happened?
<noreg> dotblank: I didtn do anything like adding or changing drivers.
<dotblank> kernel panic?
<noreg> text scrolls by, then it ends in black screen with cursor flashing.
<marks256> izinucs, you bet. Phenom x6 1090T
<dotblank> noreg, do you have acess to the machone in question right now?
<dotblank> machine*
<noreg> dotblank: yes, its a few feet away from me
<izinucs> marks256: just FYI .. adobe flash squared is the new beta 64 bit flash player...
<dotblank> noreg, have tried using the alt+Fkeys
<izinucs> marks256: but you have to manually put the .so file in the right locations.
<dotblank> have you *
<noreg> dotblank: I booted in safemode, and it got to black screen w/cursor flashing, alt+F7 shows the recovery menu, but it doesnt work
<marks256> izinucs, does it work any better?
<dotblank> noreg, can you boot into normal mode then use the fkeys?
<brett__> which is . . . sometihng like /usr/lib/mozillaplugins or sometihng isn't it?  chrome uses the mozilla plugin directory.
<noreg> dotblank: alt+ F1 to F6 just show black screen w/blinking cursor
<noreg> dotblank: yes, but it has the same results. I'll reboot again....
<dotblank> noreg, did you try hitting enter at that blacnk screen
<izinucs> marks256: seems to for me.. but your milage may vary
<pting> brontoeee, but i'm looking for a wget for fastcgi requets
<marks256> izinucs, can you specify which screen it goes full screen on? (for multi head desktops)
<joeka> has someone experience with nvidia + hdmi + tv as second display
<dotblank> marks256, it depends are you talking xscreens or one xscreen with twinview
<noreg> dotblank: i booted normal, it has black screen, no cursor, and F keys do nothing.
<pting> brontoeee, what i really want is a fastcgi client library for python.. they're all server libraries
<brontoeee> pting, ok, sorry for confusion then
<dotblank> noreg, ok, I think the update may have completely borked your upgrade.
<marks256> dotblank, separate xscreans with xinerama
<dotblank> marks256, you should be able to cahnge the display variable to change wich screen
<dotblank> ex :0.1
<noreg> dotblank: now im tyring to boot recovery mode....
<Lenin_Cat> Hello, I am using a EEE PC 1000HAB but my mic refuses to work with flash
<marks256> dotblank, how do you do that with flash then? (i.e. pressing the full screen button on youtube)
<Lenin_Cat> however it does work with sound recorder
<dotblank> marks256, :( you had to mention flash :( thats the one critical black box of ubuntu.. :(
<wizardslovak> hello epople
<pting> brontoeee, no worries, i'm just frustrated i can't find one
<b00tles_> nit-wit: Everything worked. Now using 10.10! Thanks for your help
<dotblank> marks256, not much you can do with flash
<marks256> dotblank, yep :D i dislike it so much
<wizardslovak> any goot app to convert blue ray movies to .mkv or .avi?
<dotblank> wizardslovak, you may want to visit the doom forums
<marks256> wizardslovak, i use OGM rip
<dotblank> wizardslovak, they have lots of tools to aid you in that venture
<noreg> dotblank: its running, but just black screen with cursor flashing. Alt +F key moves flashing cursor... Alt + F7 shows recovery menu screen, but if I hit the arrow key, it shows "^[[B"
<marks256> wizardslovak, but i'm not sure if it works with blueray
<wizardslovak> ill check forums
<wizardslovak> ogm hmmm
<noreg> how do I fix?
<jim_dandy> Hi, everyone! I am having a problem with emacs on ubuntu. It occurs with emacs23-lucid and gtk emacs as well. The issue is that some characters are displayed normally as I type, while others aren't. E.g., if I type an "a", the cursor moves and the "a" is printed as expected, but if I type a "k", the cursor is advanced, but the cursor blink and the rendered "k" each seem to cover 2 character positions, resulting in garbled text. (May
<jim_dandy> be it is a locale problem; I am in Canada ;) Can anyone suggest a fix?
<dotblank> noreg, try ctl+c
<b00tles_> I also changed my computers name, so that now when I log in to SU, my command prompt is root@box:/#
<ktwo> hi guys, i have some annoyance with the keyborad layouts, each time i remove USA from the layouts it reappears after reboot , is there some way to fix it? i just want german and russian layout and not US-English
<noreg> dotblank: hey that did something!
<BluesKaj> wizardslovak, try ffmpeg or mencoder
<wizardslovak> i am trying devede now hehe
<dotblank> BluesKaj, wizardslovak depends on the disc if the videos are encrypted or not
<zs1otb1> how do i get rythmbox to extract mp3 format?
<wizardslovak> well i got it as iso
<noreg> dotblank: well, it showed a bunch of lines, the last now was "not starting KDE ...", Alt +F1 got me to a command line login prompt
<wizardslovak> burned it into dvd
<wizardslovak> and now i need to rip it
<wizardslovak> as i dcouldnt find any app to convert .iso to .avi
<erUSUL> zs1otb1: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and libmame
<BluesKaj> dotblank, it goes without saying that he has libdvdcss2 from medibuntu installed
<dotblank> wizardslovak, you could have just loopback mounted it
<wizardslovak> yea
<marks256> wizardslovak, ogm rip can do .iso to .avi
<wizardslovak> dotblank, well i got that gmount-iso but it didnt work
<marks256> wizardslovak, ogmrip*
<Mahjongg> how can I see why libmms0 package was installed? I mean which package forced it to be installed?
<noreg> dotblank: I am able to login as user.
<erUSUL> zs1otb1: sorry the lib name is libmp3lame0
<dotblank> wizardslovak, well nothing is a substitute for the all powerfull command line
<dotblank> !loop
<dotblank> hmm
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i forgot about that one
<dotblank> wizardslovak, you should be able to use mount -o loop iso-file mount-point
<SH4rma> I'm using archlinux, I've gma500 with poulsbo driver, when I modprobe psb modules USB doesn't works. On ubuntu works fine.. I ask to archlinux people and tellme to ask here.. this is my dmesg
<SH4rma> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/ybs1qqOMSyXQTLymVvB1/
<zs1otb1> erusul thanks Ill try that
<wizardslovak> ok let me try it
<wizardslovak> but still
<dotblank> wizardslovak, make sure you run it as your user not root also make sure you ahve access r/w to those directories
<wizardslovak> wont be point
<noreg> dotblank: I did sudo su-, logged in as root, got the network up. how do I fix?
<wizardslovak> reason i need it as file is to play it on ps3
<erUSUL> SH4rma: if ubuntu works fine; you should ask in archlinux irc channel. It is the arch kernel the one that fails
<dotblank> wizardslovak, well now you may have to do something with losetup and setup a logical block device
<dotblank> noreg, well first you can check apt-get and see if it did do the upgraes
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<dotblank> then install new drivers
<noreg> dotblank: apt-get check? I dont know how to check apt-get
<Mahjongg> how can I see why a certain package was installed? I mean which package forced it to be installed?
<dotblank> noreg, I would just run another apt-get upgrade
<dotblank> noreg, if something failed then it should tell you
<noreg> dotblank: I'll try "apt-get upgrade"
<dotblank> Mahjongg, you can list installed packages by using dpkg -l
<dotblank> Mahjongg, you can also filter the output with grep
<dotblank> Mahjongg, for holding or forcing a version you can do this in the synaptic package manager from the system->administration menu
<noreg> dotblank: it wanted to download 2 files, so I let it, and now Im rebooting...
<dotblank> noreg, I hope those were critical files you needed
<secretary_linux>  
<secretary_linux> oops sorry.
<arcnewuss> hillo i got ubuntu 9.10, ftp is slower than scp on local network i dont know why?
<coopooc> anyone have any tips on what I should do when fsck isn't repairing my ext4 volume? I've run it ultiple times but it isn't fixing anything
<siva_> Does anyone know about a websie which allows to build distro online and download it as a iso?
<noreg> dotblank: arg :( black screen... I'll try to boot to recovery mode again...
<arcnewuss> no but that certainly is a good idea silva_
<dotblank> arcnewuss, Im not an expert on ftp but it may be because the ftp spec is older then the sftp equivalent it may also be the deamon software or some type of proxy/firewall
<Volkodav> I have a system hanging at boot after fsck saying init:udevtrigger main process(415) terminated with status 1 same about post-stop process and sda1 clean and then just blinking
<noreg> dotblank: sigh, it doesnt look like its any different :(
<Volkodav> any ideas how to boot it ?
<dotblank> siva_, well you want to remaster an ubuntu cd?
<arcnewuss> sorry not sftp but scp vs ftp
<siva_> dotblank, yes
<dotblank> noreg, it may just be easier to reinstall but keep your home directory
<dotblank> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<arcnewuss> ftp->50kb and scp 2mb  seconds
<theclaw> hi
<theclaw> Anyone tried the Gallium3D driver for radeon graphics cards?
<theclaw> specifically, for the radeon x1400 (r500)
<dotblank> arcnewuss, sftp is scp at its heart
<dotblank> well vice versa
<arcnewuss> sorry
<arcnewuss> i use vsftpd
<Mahjongg> dotblank, thanks
<dotblank> arcnewuss, I'm not sure but it could be a proxy or some network configuration that could be hindering your performance
<moriarti> jii
<noreg> dotblank: Crap :( I think the cd player doesnt work in this laptop , and it might be too old for usb boot :(
<dotblank> noreg, oh man :(
<siva_> dotblank, i heard there is a website for debian version. unable to recollect it's url
<noreg> dotblank: I guess I should have backed up all my data before "upgrading"
<arcnewuss> might be some network trouble, network is router with everything open
<dotblank> siva_, well there was I think slax live that would let you really customize it but I think its no longer maintained
<dotblank> noreg, well you can still scp or ftp them off your laptop
<noreg> I guess I better make something to eat, because its going to be a long day fixing this computer.
<siva_> dotblank, thanks
<noreg> dotblank: I can possibley mount an external drive too... I'll try that first... after breakfast.
<No0bkId> Hello.  I have a question.  My mother just gave me her old laptop.  It is a Compaq Presario 2100.  I believe it has 256 RAM, 2.0ghz, WinXP Home.  However, when I go to Properties it says it has 192 RAM.  Would it be better for me to install Linux and if so should I go for the Netbook version of ubuntu or the desktop?  Would it make any difference on which one I used?  Would it increase the
<No0bkId> preformance of the laptop?
<gave3> noob
<gave3> im sik dawg
<dotblank> No0bkId, I would use Xubuntu or a lighter linux distribution
<dotblank> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gave3> fk yall man
<gave3> 4 real
<billybigrigger_> is there anyway i can setup wicd to automagically mount my nfs share upon connection to my home wifi?
<paddy_> I already have a vnc server setup listening on 5900 but i want to be able to connect using ssh, how do i do this, i tried "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 paddy@localhost" on the local machine but i get "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused". Can anyone help?
<brontoeee> No0bkId, netbook almost certainly wont work and gnome will be very slow probably
<gave3> yes
<gave3> brontoee is ryte
<dotblank> billybigrigger_, I dunno maybe you can write a script and have it run it on connection successful
<No0bkId> Okay.  Thanks.  I will try Xubuntu because WinXP is super slow on this machine.
<Morbus|kids> g'day. are there any default packages for php opcode caches, like eaccelerator, for ubuntu 10.04?
<gave3> no kids
<billybigrigger_> dotblank, can you point me in the right direction here?
<smw> No0bkId, did you try plain ubuntu first?
<gave3> recheck again
<feano2> No0bkId, if XP is slow, *buntu will be worse
<gave3> u might get a chance
<smw> feano2, why do you say that?
<gave3> welcome sergey
<histo> Does nvidia-current install 190+ drivers?
<dotblank> billybigrigger, well you can script certain things with network events like ifup.d and the like but that may only work if you are using debian networking
<dotblank> histo, currently I think it install some 200+ version
<Sergey_IT> gave3, hi
<_Synergy_> Anyone know why I'm getting "" [Errno 5] Input/output error "" when installing Ubuntu 10.10 from ISO to VMware ? My ISO is fine ive used it before in a normal install.. is this a known issue?
<histo> k
<gave3> i gota go
<gave3> see yall later
<smw> !info nvidia-current > histo
<smw> !info nvidia-current > histo
<smw> hm
<dotblank> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<shawnti> how can i change my terminal that it doesnt open 2-x terminals. want em opened in a new tab
<armence_> Is there a way to tell Network Manager to not touch my /etc/resolv.conf file?
<armence_> I'm tired of having to re-configure all the time...
<dotblank> armence_, I don't think so, if Network manager is messing with your changes then you should configure network manager properly
<dotblank> or not use network manager
<erUSUL> armence_: configure NM to set the nameservers you want?
<armence_> erUSUL: How? It looks like I have to do so on a per-network basis which is very aggravating
<erUSUL> armence_: yes it is per network ( as it should be if you ask me )
<arcnewuss> i prefer wicd to network manager armence
<hariykeyboard> I'm getting an error with the ubuntu 10.10 live cd stating "can not mount /dev/loop0....." and it "failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'"
<simion314> i prefer to edit text files and remove network manager, It is hard to confgure (on kde) and i do not trust it, maybe it was fixed to work with static ip, i do not know
<spaceman_> armence_: if you want to use different dns servers that dhcp specifies check http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2009/03/01/stop-your-dns-servers-from-changing-after-every-reboot-while-using-dhcp, I assume thats what your after
<Baske> anyone beside me that experiences problem using empathy and google talk? Can't connect since yesterday or so..
<armence_> erUSUL: Well, I can understand why that is, but really, just about every network I use is on Comcast which means using their stupid DNS. So I just want to not have to edit my resolv.conf every time I restart or switch to a different network
<boHEMiAN-T> how can i download yahoo messenger on ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> armence_: is a hack but you canmmake the file read only?
<dotblank> hariykeyboard, it could because of several things, 1) the cd is currupt 2) the the cd rom drive is not recognized by ubuntu 3) the squashfs image is currupt
<ben29> hi group - i have a question reg superuser privileges
<Fapton_Calcon> How do I get Ubuntu's messaging menu back?
<guntbert> shawnti: file/open new tab ...
<armence_> erUSUL... Thanks... That feels a bit ugly, but I'll give it a shot
<hariykeyboard> dotblank...so i have to make a new disc?
<dotblank> Baske, nope google talk works fine for me
<james-_-> I am having a bit of an issues here understanding the syntax.  http://www.digipedia.pl/man/doc/view/clive.1/  could someone look at that man page and help me create the command string to pull a video from google to my home dir at the highest possible quality... I want to show some videos as teaching aids where I don't have an Internet connection
<guntbert> ben29: use sudo
<dotblank> hariykeyboard, I would do an md5sum to check it
<dotblank> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ben29> hi guntbert
<Baske> dotblank, ok
<guntbert> !sudo | ben29
<ubottu> ben29: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<shawnti> guntbert: so obsious... thx a lot :)
<shawnti> obvious
<ben29> my question is this: after i sodu apt-get or whatever i am not prompted again for the password for another sudo command
<ben29> is this normal?
<guntbert> shawnti: you're welcome :-)
<dotblank> ben29, yes this is normal
<erUSUL> ben29: yes; pass is cached 15 min
<dotblank> ben29, the session will expire after time then you will need to enter another password
<erUSUL> ben29: you can change that behavior if you want
<ben29> even if i open a new shell?
<dotblank> ben29, this is default behaviour but you can change it if you want
<jkalex05> Hey guys I used wubu to install ubuntu and used a 15gb partition. My partition with windows got corrupted and I can't even get it to load. I really don't care about windows at all is there anyway I can delete that partition and merge it with my ubuntu partition?
<dotblank> !sudoers
<armence_> spaceman_, That worked. Thanks
<dotblank> aww
<Fapton_Calcon> How do I enable Ubuntu's Messaging Menu?
<ben29> is it stored within one terminal session or system wide for 15min?
<dotblank> Fapton_Calcon, not too sure what you mean but it should be called the Indicator applet
<dotblank> ben29, per terminal session then there is one session for your x
<dotblank> ben29, thats what gksu does
<dotblank> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Fapton_Calcon> dotblank: That's where it's supposed be located in, but all I get is the volume control when I add it to the panell.
<ben29> dotblank - ok thanks
<ben29> guys , many thanks! just got a bit worried for nothing
<dotblank> Fapton_Calcon, you may need to restore your panels to default again
<jkalex05> anyone?
<jkalex05> Hey guys I used wubu to install ubuntu and used a 15gb partition. My partition with windows got corrupted and I can't even get it to load. I really don't care about windows at all is there anyway I can delete that partition and merge it with my ubuntu partition?
<ben29> bye for now
<dotblank> jkalex05, yes you can but you have to boot a ubuntu livecd
<Fapton_Calcon> dotblank: xkill my panels?
<jkalex05> dotblank even if im already in ubuntu?
<dotblank> jkalex05, oh wait this was with wubi? hmm this is a bit more tricky
<brontoeee> dotblank, a wubi partition?
<BarbaraBush> Hey.. I'm going INSANE by ubuntu.. I disabled powersaving mode for wifi.. now 2 days later it goes back to power saving mode.. making ubuntu unusable on a netbook ;/
<dotblank> brontoeee, well he would have to delte the files on windows resize it then loopback mount the wubi file on windows copy the files over byte for byte
<dotblank> delete old partition then resize again
<BarbaraBush> this fix worked for a day.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/651008/comments/9
<dotblank> Fapton_Calcon, no that won't help you may need to reset your config file for it.. youc an find your panel settings with gconf-editor
<dotblank> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<BarbaraBush> Do ubuntu users even use wifi?
<dotblank> BarbaraBush, yes lots do
<dotblank> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BarbaraBush> dotblank: howcome none knows how to fix it then?
<jkalex05> dotblank can I use gnome partition editor?
<dwarder> anyone was able to run skype in windows xp guest?
<dotblank> !patiance
<BarbaraBush> people just live with 20 - 60 seconds lag?
<dotblank> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dwarder> i've found this article http://coffeecode.net/archives/179-Making-Skype-work-in-a-Windows-XP-VirtualBox-guest-instance.html
<dotblank> jkalex05, yes you may
<dwarder> but i don't have such modules
<dwarder> in my kernel
<BarbaraBush> hehe dotblank ubuntu is so huge that questions need to be repeated to be seen btw ;)
<dotblank> jkalex05, but you want be able to modify the partition your system is running on, thats why you may have to use a livecd
<Fapton_Calcon> dotblank: http://tinyurl.com/273x4pe
<dotblank> Dwade09, perhaps ask #virtualbox?
<jkalex05> dotblank with wubu though did it even make a partition?
<dwarder> dotblank: ok
<GaryD> hello all. does anyone know why mplayer goes black after a few minutes? i have the video output set on x11.
<dwarder> host is ubuntu though
<dotblank> jkalex05, don't know it should ahve made a virtual fs on your ntfs fs
<jkalex05> it looks like it just made dev extensions
<dotblank> GaryD, perhaps its the screensaver?
<GaryD> i have the screensaver disabled.
<GaryD> i also have the power manager set to never put anything to sleep.
<dotblank> GaryD, maybe it some other power option.. If you can't figure that out and you are sure its mplayer not any other part try asking #mplayer
<BarbaraBush> i personally think ubuntu should stall the dev of the netbook release until they stop fucking the most important thing up... wifi
<Fapton_Calcon> dotblank: That should do the trick, correct?
<Volkodav> I have a system hanging at boot after fsck saying init:udevtrigger main process(415) terminated with status 1 same about post-stop process and sda1 clean and then just blinking 10.04 64 bit
<dotblank> BarbaraBush, actually a lot of it is out of ubuntu's control.. Don't make consumer choices supporting closed hardware
<GaryD> dotblank: thanks. i will check all settings and then consult #mplayer.
<dotblank> !panels | Fapton_Calcon
<ubottu> Fapton_Calcon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dotblank> Fapton_Calcon, yea that should work
<brontoeee> Gary, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=416581&postcount=5 ..., but prolly not the case
<dotblank> Volkodav, try checking the filesystem with a livecd
<dotblank> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Volkodav> dotblank: I did
<jkalex05> dotblank would it be easier to just do a fresh install of ubuntu and clear out the whole partitions with the live cd
<dotblank> jkalex05, yes it would much easier
<Jragon> Can someone help me set up eggdrop please.
<dotblank> Volkodav, can you use the hardisk utility and run a SMART test?
<dotblank> to make sure your hd isn't dying
<GaryD> brontoeee: i'll try it if nothing else works. thanks.
<Volkodav> dotblank: did that too
<dotblank> !offtopic Jragon
<dotblank> !offtopic | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fapton_Calcon> dotblank: I uninstalled Evolution a while ago. Can I have the Messaging Menu w/o Evolution? :s
<dotblank> Fapton_Calcon, I honestly don't know
<GaryD> Fapton_Calcon: I have it with pidgin. I don't use an email client.
<Fapton_Calcon> dotblank: It's okay. Thanks for all your help :)
<Jragon> It is to do with ubuntu.
<GaryD> Fapton_Calcon: the messaging menu also picks up the gmailwatcher app.
<daftykins> Jragon: no it's not, it's unrelated application support. please find a channel related to that topic.
<Jragon> No one is in there though
<dotblank> !patience Jragon
<dotblank> !patience | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> Jragon: then you won't get any help on this network i expect.
<Fapton_Calcon> GaryD: Yeah, I was trying to get gmailwatcher to work, but I can't get the messaging menu at all.
<GaryD> Fapton_Calcon: do you have the indicator-messages plugin installed?
<Poisoned_Gold> hey guys I am requiring some help ^_^
<dotblank> !ask | Poisoned_Gold
<ubottu> Poisoned_Gold: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Poisoned_Gold> oh my bad
<dotblank> its cool
<KimK> If I do "cd ~/long/path/name" and then "./foo" the application starts fine. So what do I put into the Ubuntu "Main Menu" item edit string (launcher icon properties) to have a menu item to start this? I've been trying variations of "~/long/path/name/ source foo", and so forth, but I haven't hit the solution yet.  Do I need to use quotes?  Tics?  Backtics?  A mini-script?  Any advice?
<Fapton_Calcon> GaryD: No, but I just installed it now.
<feano2> you cannot use ~
<dotblank> KimK, cd ~/long/path/name & ./foo
<Fapton_Calcon> GaryD: -sigh- Wow, thank you :|
<dotblank> feano2, yes you can
<GaryD> Fapton_Calcon: you're welcome.
<jon8> someone just pasted THREE ubuntu related urls, ubuntu forums link, ubuntu help page and another.. can that person repaste all THREE links please
<dotblank> jon8, related to what?
<Fapton_Calcon> GaryD: So simple too, haha. Just...thanks.
<dotblank> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dotblank> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<dotblank> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<jon8> dotblank someone just said 3 urls at the same time.. and i accidently parted :(
<Poisoned_Gold> alright.. I got this laptop here which is an older laptop and kind of a project I am working on. I am running a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx that was released on April 2010 and it is running far too slow to be useable
<goltoof> is there a simple hex grabber out there?  like the import algo, but for capturing hex to clipboard
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, on older hardware I would recommend I lighter distro say Xubuntu
<daftykins> Poisoned_Gold: mmm, sounds like it's too old to handle modern gnome. you could try xubuntu
<dotblank> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<daftykins> Poisoned_Gold: but since you have it installed already, just open a terminal and/or use the package manager to install "xubuntu-desktop"
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i found out where an app was installed to? im trying to configure Gelide
<Poisoned_Gold> WOO HOO thanks guys! That was what I was thinking but I wanted to double check before I tried
<dotblank> goltoof, Have you tried searching the software center for such a tool
<begotten> who uses ubuntu servers for virt-maanger ?
<davidjr621> I'm having a problem that I never had on windows (or ubuntu before today) all the sudden my computer says "network disabled"
<davidjr621> So I can't coneect to any internet
<daftykins> XiaolinDraconis: in a terminal, "sudo updatedb && locate gelide"
<dotblank> XiaolinDraconis, dpkg --listfiles <package>
<goltoof> dotblank, i will, thanks for suggesting. just thought someone might know off the dome
<davidjr621> Not even ethernet
<XiaolinDraconis> second option looks more reasonable?
<XiaolinDraconis> anyways thnx guys
<dotblank> davidjr621, was your computer recently resumed from sleep or do you have a hardware wifi switch?
<davidjr621> I have a wifi switch
<davidjr621> But its turned on
<dotblank> davidjr621, hardware wifi switches are a bit buggy
<dotblank> but its more likely it was a sleep / hibernate
<b3rz3rk3r> davidjr621, i have solved that problem on mine by making sure its on when booting up and then toggling it once the machine is at desktop
<dotblank> davidjr621, you can try to check dmesg to see if anything bad happened
<davidjr621> I never was in sleep or hibernate
<dotblank> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<dotblank> davidjr621, have you tried right clicking the network icon and re-enabling it
<Ark0> lf an expert in VLC to help me out :(
<dotblank> Ark0, maybe ask the vlc channel ?
<davidjr621> I did this time
<davidjr621> Thanks
<davidjr621> I never knew about that one
<davidjr621> dotblank: thanks a bunch
<dotblank> davidjr621, no problem
<Poisoned_Gold> i always wondered.. Is it possible to take a mac and install linux on there?
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, yes I think it is
<dotblank> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Gold:  yes.
<dotblank> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Gold:  ppc and intel macs are useable
<javahorn> hi
<Poisoned_Gold> jeez you guys have all the answers on here
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Gold:  ive had lots of issues with PPC macs however.
<Poisoned_Gold> Hi java
<javahorn> hi dotblank i am installing ubuntu on Oracle VM
<javahorn> i should select
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  You mean in Virtualbox ?
<thichlinux> Lilylnx Cosin
<javahorn> Dr_Willis:  yes, so i should select
<javahorn> specify partitions manually
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  do what you want. depends on your needs.. you can let it auto partion the virtual hd if you want.
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: Erase and use the Entire Disk will put my existing native data at risk, is not it?
<dotblank> javahorn, on a VM I would just use the recommended settings by the installer.. unless you would to do something unusual
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  you may want to set up a / and /home and swap. - but its not that critical
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  in VIRTUALBOX it uses virtual hard drives... you did make a new virtual hard drivbe? youia re not useing vbox to access a 'real' hard drive are you?
<dotblank> javahorn, well it depends on how you have vbox set-up ..Vbox will give a virtual hardrive so its safe unless you've been hacking the vmdk files
<Poisoned_Gold> alright guys I did sudo apt-get install xbunutu command and it completed so now how do I apply it?
<Poisoned_Gold> <.< dont judge me..
<LiquidDemocracy> When tryint to apt-get update I am getting this error? Any idea? http://pastebin.ca/2030832
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, well now you ahve to change your session from gmd or you another login manager
<dotblank> gdm*
<dotblank> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dotblank> disregard that ^^
<Emerling> I need a tutorial to install applications that are already installed on my PC with Ubuntu on a PC with Ubuntu again, newly formatted does not have internet
<KimK> dotblank: I am having trouble getting "cd ~/long/path/name & foo" to work in Launcher.  "Could not launch <application_name>, Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)"  I tried it without the cd, that didn't work either, "permission error", but I'm the owner w/ read-only and execute.  However, "cd ~/long/path/name/ & foo" does work in a terminal.
<dotblank> Emerling, you can export the list of packages on your computer then impoert them again with synaptic
<iflema> Poisoned_Gold: logout then login again
<iflema> ;
<Poisoned_Gold> -.- thats it?
<dotblank> KimK, you may have to write a launcher script to do it for you
<Emerling> dotblank, but i can install of mi Pc to other Pc,  any internet?
<dotblank> KimK, just a sumple sh script
<dotblank> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KimK> OK, write a mini-script and launch that?
<dotblank> KimK, yea
<Poisoned_Gold> -=facepalm=- alright logging off
<KimK> dotblank: OK, will try it now, back in a bit.
<dotblank> Emerling, you will need internet in order to do this
<dotblank> also you will need to transfer the package list file
<Emerling> no have internet end second Pc, and I have  applications in my Pc,
<dotblank> you can use some other packages to master a package repo CD for taking your applications to computers offline
<dotblank> !packagecd
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> Emerling, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Emerling> dotblank, thanks
<Nyx_> hey, could anyone give me some help with installing a chipset driver binary? I'm having issues figuring out how to get rid of Xorg
<Poisoned_Gold> alright I am back
<Emerling> if  i Make one Cd wiht  aptoncd ...i can add repository to Cd new in second Pc?
<Poisoned_Gold> I did not apply
<dotblank> Nyx_, why do you want to get rid of xorg?
<Poisoned_Gold> it*
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, did you try selecting the new session?
<iflema> Poisoned_Gold there is a list to choose from when ya logout(logging in)... select xubuntu. ALSO there is Lubuntu for lower spec systems
<dotblank> Emerling, yes it should autodetect it
<Nyx_> not get rid of, but kill it for a while. the binary won't let me install it without killing xorg first
<Poisoned_Gold> session is not under system > administration or prefrences
<sum1nil> hello I have a question on where to get a header namely <sys/ldr.h>
<Emerling> dotblank,  thanks so much, again
<Eh> Is there someone who knows hajour?
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, its on the login scren
<dotblank> !hajour
<Frenk_> Hello. I have a web-server with 2 IPs and the current Apache2 running. I have a IDS-Frontend interface listening to post 3000 (BASE) | Is it possible to access the UI by using domain(dot)com:3000 but restrict that for another(dot)com:3000?
<dotblank> hmm
<erUSUL> !find sys/ldr.h
<Poisoned_Gold> dotblank it is?
<ubottu> Package/file sys/ldr.h does not exist in maverick
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, yes
<erUSUL> !find ldr.h
<ubottu> File ldr.h found in crystalspace-dev
<sum1nil> ok thank you
<Nyx_> dotblank Dropping to runlevel 1 doesn't seem to work, all I get is a splash screen, then it freezes
<Poisoned_Gold> hahaha!! <.< Umm.. Now I feel stupid brb I think I need to go do that real quick
<dotblank> Frenk_, yes it is possible with virtual hosts
<dotblank> Nyx_, try booting with nosplash
<dotblank> Nyx_, also try recovery mode
<dotblank> Nyx_, also try changing the terminal with the alt-f keys
<Nyx_> dotblank, alrighty, will do that. Do I just edit the grub .conf file with the argument -nosplash>
<Frenk_> dotblank: can you tell me how? I already have virtual hosts but if I put domain.com:3000 and another.com:3000 I have the same effect. I just need an explination or an example. I read about BIND and LISTEN but I don
<Frenk_> 't know how to do that.
<dotblank> Nyx_, well I would append it to the grub runtime when its booting not in the config
<dotblank> but its your preference
<compufreak> What's the name of the build tools package in apt?
<dotblank> Frenk_, Im not super sharp on the config but there are many tutorials out there
<dotblank> !virtualhosts
<dotblank> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dotblank> compufreak, build-essentials ?
<Poisoned_Gold> so um yeah it wasnt on the login screen
<Nyx_> dotblank, so just add it to the boot command in GRUB then?
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, :(
<Poisoned_Gold> maybe I missed a step somewhere
<nikitis> I have an issue, I need help with.  I am planning on setting up Win7 on a Raid 0 setup.  Software Raid.  Which uses dev/sda and dev/sdb.  I want to install ubuntu on /dev/sdc and make it the first bootable drive in the bios.  In theory I have to make a grub entry do the mapping/ rootnoverify etc.  But will that work if Windows is on the raid?  Since it's spread across 2 drives instead of one?  Will Grub be able to recognize it?
<dotblank> Nyx_, yes well pass it to the kernel as an argument
<dotblank> no "-" is needed for it
<Nyx_> dotblank, ok, trying that right now
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, try installing XFCE
<afuentes> anybody knows how can i make vlc default program to open dvds?
<Poisoned_Gold> using the sudo apt-get command correct?
<Buddha-Dharma> can someone help me configure my wireless?
<dotblank> afuentes, I belive you can by using system-> preferences-> Prefered Applications
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, yes I think so
<dotblank> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<afuentes> dotblank, I changed there, personalized and then vlc, but when i double click the dvd icon it opens totem again (btw, totem is not able to find any appropiate package to reproduce the dvd)
<Dr_Willis> theres not really a 'dvd' file type. Id just start vlc and tell it to play the dvd..
<BernardV> Frenk_: In /etc/apache2/ports.conf you add the port 3000 you want apache to bind to, then add a virtualhost <virtualhost [ip]:3000> ServerName domain.ext </..>
<Dr_Willis> or make a shortcut for vlc that lanuches vlc  with the prope roptions.
<Poisoned_Gold> i am on the preferred applications but I dont see xcfe
<Poisoned_Gold> hey cool I can change the terminal emulator! ^_^
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, oh im sorry that was ment for someone else
<Poisoned_Gold> oh lol oops
<Buddha-Dharma> ?? anyone versed in wireless issues?
<Frenk_> BernardV: Is your frind okay?
<dotblank> !ask Buddha-Dharma
<Poisoned_Gold> i am a little bit buddha
<Dr_Willis> afuentes:  i see with 'ubuntu-tweak' theres a 'video-dvd' filetype i can set to be diffent default apps.. not sure if thats a player ort editor however.
<dotblank> !ask | Buddha-Dharma
<ubottu> Buddha-Dharma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BernardV> Frenk_: Yeah :) Only some car damage.. he's fine.. thanks for asking!
<afuentes> thanks Dr_Willis
<Buddha-Dharma> i cannot get my wireless to activate. i have manually input all router info but it still does not work
<Poisoned_Gold> what router are you using?
<dotblank> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Buddha-Dharma> i am using a netgear
<Poisoned_Gold> is your router to modem configuration correct?
<Buddha-Dharma> the messages i get are 'no connection' and no network connections'
<Poisoned_Gold> where is this message appearing? On the computer that you are trying to connect to wirelessly? or is this message on a computer that is connect through physically?
<dotblank> Buddha-Dharma, what does iwconfig list?
<Poisoned_Gold> i think dotblank is a robot <.<
<begotten> does anyone use Ubuntu server virt-manager for vms?
<Buddha-Dharma> this is the computer i am using right now to connect
<piercedw1ter> Can someone recommend an on-the-fly transcoding application or script to transcode flac -> mp3's?
<chkdsk> I'm using XFCE now, and the default file manager is Thunar. How can I change it so the default file manager is Nautilus?
<dotblank> piercedw1ter, ffmpeg is a one such application :) it is not gui though
<begotten> is dot blank a robot?
<dotblank> !ffmpeg
<Poisoned_Gold> I am trying to get XFCE how did you do that! xD
<KM0201> chkdsk: thats really a question for xubuntu
<Buddha-Dharma> let me check
<piercedw1ter> dotblank: do you have a tutorial link for ubuntu server?
<cheteen> hi guys anybody can help me?
<dotblank> piercedw1ter, well it all depends on what you want to use the server for?
<Poisoned_Gold> cheteen !ask
<KM0201> chkdsk: beyond that, why would you want to use nautilus over thunar?
<dotblank> piercedw1ter, if your going with webpages then this may help
<Poisoned_Gold> i didnt work for me!
<piercedw1ter> dotblank: I want to transcode flac to mp3 on the fly so i can stream over ssh
<dotblank> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Poisoned_Gold> !ask cheteen
<cheteen> how I can change login screen?
<chkdsk> KM0201, it's the file manager I prefer, not much more reasoning beyond that
<begotten> i want to run several vms
<cheteen> ubuntu 10.10
<Tommo> Hey guys, got 10.04 on a Compaq laptop and I suspect it has gone in to hibernate (girlfriends unit and she folded screen down while it was running).  Now the screen is blank and the numlock and capslock lights are flashing slowly.  Any suggestions on how to waken it?  I tried switching off with power switch 5s and it does off but comes on in same state.
<KM0201> chkdsk: point taken...  no need for more reason than that really.
<dotblank> piercedw1ter, you are going to have use some messy hacks with piping and fifos and other things but its very possible
<Buddha-Dharma> this is what iwconfig list
<Buddha-Dharma> http://pastebin.com/EHvibiwN
<phpjim> test
<ZykoticK9> Tommo, if the keyboard lights are flashing, your computer has probably crashed.
<begotten> my mathematician friend recommended ubuntu server with kvm
<Sean93> how do a copy more than one file at once, if the have different filenames or are in different locations. I'm using "cp file1 && cp file2" which is pretty messy. is there an easier way?
<dotblank> cheteen, This is actually a common complaint right now. Work is being done on a new display manager that allows more custimization of the  logins screen
<begotten> i'd like to run simulations
<dotblank> Buddha-Dharma, do you get any errors in dmesg?
<KM0201> chkdsk: post #27?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930700
<dotblank> Sean93,  yes you can use wildcards
<Buddha-Dharma> let me see
<BernardV> piercedw1ter: Use firefly and configure it with --enable-flac. I've never used it that way, but a friend of mine does.
<dotblank> Sean93,  ex) cp *.jpg ~/someotherfolder
<GaryD> does anyone know how to fix the mozilla-vlc-plugin? i always get "video loading"
<KM0201> chkdsk: sorry, meant post #7... not 27... post #8 looks informative as well
<chkdsk> KM0201, do you mean post #2 or post #7, there's only 8 posts in that thread
<chkdsk> Ah, okay
<piercedw1ter> BernardV: I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<Tommo> ZykoticK9: cheers - keyboard light are flashing regularly and slowly, no noises, no screen, no nothing.  Hard boot hasn't helped.  Going to try reboot from ssh now...
<Feels_Goodman> Hey - I'm running Sound Juicer on Ubuntu 10.04 - trying to rip the tracks as mp3 - I can see the option in "Edit > Preferences > Edit Profiles" but in the "Edit > Preferences > Format > Output Format" it won't let me choose mp3 - anyone have a clue why?
<Buddha-Dharma> do you want me to pastebin the results?
<dotblank> Tommo, seems like a kernel panic
<Sean93> dotblank, i know but what if there is no way to use wild cards, is there a way to say "copy this and this to here"
<dotblank> !kernelpanic
<BernardV> piercedw1ter: What is the client you're using?
<dotblank> aww
<cheteen> oke Im Looking now but I think in this site have a themes screen login I cant apply
<jon8> really really noob question, is there a way to SAFELY shut down the 'GUI' interface of ubuntu and be 'terminal' only.. and how would one start it back up safely?
<dotblank> Sean93, (I think) you can just do cp file1 file2 destination
<Buddha-Dharma> http://pastebin.com/Kn6nvLks
<jon8> I'm brand new to linux so please excuse me
<ZykoticK9> jon8, "sudo service gdm stop"
<jon8> ZykoticK9 thank you very much :)
<jon8> ZykoticK9 really appriciate that :)
<cheteen> dotblank oke Im Looking now but I think in this site have a themes screen login I cant apply http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<BernardV> piercedw1ter: Because if it's iTunes or a client that can see iTunes shares, firefly is easy to use. Just ssh -L port:localhost:port and announce it localy..
<dotblank> cheteen, yea It sucks.. currently its a pain.. the latest gdm nixed that... Work is being done on LightDM though
<Nyx_> dotblank, it seems that I cannot get grub to let me edit the commands in the menu. Is it possible my installation of grub isn't working correctly?
<GaryD> cheteen: have you tried using ubuntu tweak to set your gdm theme?
<dotblank> Nyx_, really?
<piercedw1ter> BernardV: I'm actually using Clementine :(
<dotblank> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Buddha-Dharma> ?
<BernardV> piercedw1ter: Don't know that one... sorry
<cheteen> GaryD tweak in 10.10 its not working
<Nyx_> dotblank, yeah, I get to a menu that says "press e to edit and c for command line" but won;t do anything if I press either. THe arrow keys and enter work though
<dotblank> Buddha-Dharma, Try using the restricted drivers utility to install your wireless drivers
<jon8> ZykoticK9, sorry to bother you personally.. Is there a way I can stop "gdm" from booting up when my machine restarts?
<dotblank> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Buddha-Dharma> where do i find this?
<dotblank> grr
<cheteen> dotblank how I can?
<BernardV> Nyx_: Grub 1 or 2? grub.ini or grub.cfg ...
<dotblank> it in the System->administration menu
<Buddha-Dharma> ok
<Nyx_> dotblank, lemme check quick
<GaryD> cheteen: I use it every day. maybe you should add the ubuntu tweak testing repo.
<OxCart> I have an odd problem, that I can't properly google. When I open my External drive, it launches vlc player, from say the Places menu, or from a program.
<Buddha-Dharma> hardware drivers?
<dotblank> cheteen, im not too sure :( you would have to roll back gdm
<dotblank> which is really a pain
<dotblank> Buddha-Dharma, aye
<cheteen> dotblank how I can install lightDM
<dotblank> cheteen, light DM is currently under development. I would not advise installing it also everything on gnome-look is not ment for lightDM its the future though and if you feel adventurous you can program your own login windows with it
<Buddha-Dharma> ok
<cheteen> GaryD tweak in 10.10 its not used
<GaryD> cheteen: i am using it on ubuntu 10.10 right now.
<ZykoticK9> jon8, my notes to do just that at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<Poisoned_Gold> alright baack to me! lol i cant install or get xfce or xubuntu T_T
<Nyx_> dotblank, grub.cfg
<GaryD> cheteen: ppa:robert-ancell/lightdm
<Poisoned_Gold> come dotblank with out powers combine my issues will be destroyed
<Cork[home]> does sni work in a stock version of apache2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<Buddha-Dharma> ok, installed the Broadcom b43 driver..now what do i do?
<GaryD> cheteen: https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/lightdm
<jon8> ZykoticK9, thanks again bud!
<ZykoticK9> jon8, glad to help
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, but im hungry I may need food
<KM0201> OxCart: when you go to places/home, does it also open vlc?
<dotblank> Buddha-Dharma, reboot
<Poisoned_Gold> wait your not a machine?
<Nyx_> dotblank, The version is GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu9
<Poisoned_Gold> i thought you were a robot
<XiaolinDraconis> i followed these instructions and now my game is crashing. the error looks related to what i dd in this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10285371#post10285371
<cheteen> dotblank ty m8 :)
<cheteen> GaryD ty :)
<OxCart> KM0201, yes, and I did open folder from transmission, and it opened vlc too
<GaryD> cheteen: no prob
<Buddha-Dharma> ok..rebooting
<dotblank> Poisoned_Gold, well ive been linux and ubuntu for several years now so maybe I am
<dotblank> using*
<KM0201> OxCart: ok.. do this.... open a terminal(application/accessories/terminal) and type  "nautilus /home/(yourusername)" w/o quotes, and hit enter... when the file browser opens... right click it, choose "open with"... and go through the list and find "File Browser"... make suer "always use this program" is checked at the bottm, then click OK.
<OxCart> I mounted, an iso from that drive with the archive mounter, I think that has somethign to do with it
<OxCart> KM0201, thanks
<Poisoned_Gold> stuff your face hole dotblank i will do the same then we shall destroy my problems
<KM0201> OxCart: what i mean by "right click it" is right click any folder... that is inside your /home.. sorry that wasn't clear
<rooks> dotblank, cool, what do you do for living that allows it?
<Nyx_> dotblank, should I run upgrade-from-grub-legacy in terminal?
<dotblank> rooks, being a lazy stuent
<dotblank> student
<Nyx_> dotblank, and hope that fixes the issue?
<rooks> ah, k:)
<dotblank> Nyx_, yea go for it
<dotblank> Buddha-Dharma, success?
<Buddha-Dharma> perfect
<OxCart> KM0201, it worked thanks
<dotblank> win!
<Buddha-Dharma> thank you very much
<KM0201> OxCart: np
<Buddha-Dharma> now i can compute from my bed in paece
<Buddha-Dharma> night all and happy new year
<begotten> happy holidays
<RailsDeveloper> Hey there folks, trying to merge 2 partitions together....followed a few tutorials using gparted, couldnt figure it out >_< any help?
<RailsDeveloper> I'm on my virtual ubuntu box right now booted up on a live CD
<RailsDeveloper> I tried to resize, but cant seem to actually merge them together
<Nyx_> dotblank, well, now I upgraded grub, but I don't even see a menu when I reboot. Is this some kind of setting I can change?
<RailsDeveloper> I can delete one of the partitions (its extra space)
<RailsDeveloper> but the other is my development partition and cannot be deleted
<RailsDeveloper> any ideas?
<Poisoned_Gold> dotblank is stuffing his face hole
<Dr_Willis> RailsDeveloper:  as far as i kbnow you DONT 'merge' them. you shrink #2, enlarge #1. copy data over... repeat
<campbellgolf> Is there a configuration to lockout a user's session when the same account successfully authenticates using VNC?
<Nyx_> RailsDeveloper, is there anything on those partitions you wish to keep?
<RailsDeveloper> Dr_Willis: what will that do though? I'm have two 8gb partitions, I want to have ONE whole 16gb partition
<Dr_Willis> when #2 is empty - delete it.
<RailsDeveloper> Nyx_: on the first one (my bootable) yes
<BernardV> RailsDeveloper: I think the same as Dr_Willis and for resizing the partitions have to be aligned next to each other, it can't be done when for example your dev parition is between them
<Dr_Willis> RailsDeveloper:  and how big total is the data? shrink 1, enlarge other.. copy data over..
<RailsDeveloper> ahhh
<Nyx_> RailsDeveloper, have you tried deleting the second partition, then resizing the first?
<afuentes> when i try to play a dvd it says "Media stream scrambled/encrypted" If i tell totem to search for stuff it cant find anything. Does anybody know what can i do?
<RailsDeveloper> Nyx_: yes, it says max size is 8gb
<Poisoned_Gold> windows has detected that I moved my mouse and now needs me to restart what do I do?
<RailsDeveloper> Because that's what I set it up as intiially in virtualbox
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: is there any admin kind of username/password, as though right username and password, i get Authentication failure message while trying to log in!!
<RailsDeveloper> I'll try the suggestion and get back to you =D
<harshn> Namaste
<Nyx_> RailsDeveloper, huh, that's strange. I've never really had that issue
<campbellgolf> ... if I try to remote into Ubuntu and have not logged off, then there is no way to terminal in.
<ZykoticK9> afuentes, have you added DVD support?  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<ZykoticK9> javahorn, are you trying to log in graphically or in a console?
<Jordan_U> Nyx_: Can you run boot info scipt from a liveCD as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<javahorn> ZykoticK9: graphically on Oracle VM box
<javahorn> ubuntu is installed there
<RailsDeveloper> Nyx_: Is there a quick way to image from partition to partition?
<ZykoticK9> javahorn, modern Ubuntu versions will only allow a user to log in once to Xorg - either create a new user, or log in through ssh console type thing.
<RailsDeveloper> like mirror one partition to the other
<kcorcoran> just noticed, when i hold down my mouse wheel it does NOT auto scroll down a browser page.  Any idea how to enable?
<Booooom> Can someone help me please?
<Booooom> I am getting:
<Booooom> BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Booooom> When i try to install 10.10
<RailsDeveloper> bad iso
<RailsDeveloper> i believe
<RailsDeveloper> =X
<RailsDeveloper> dont quote me
<FloodBot2> RailsDeveloper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Booooom> It was from their sitw
<Poisoned_Gold> can someone please tell me how to install and apply xubuntu on this machine
<Booooom> Site
<javahorn> ZykoticK9: right ctrl key is what to regain control?
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: are you already using Ubuntu?
<Poisoned_Gold> yeah xD but it is too slow on this old laptop
<Nyx_> Poisoned_Gold, I'm assuming you have the install disk
<Poisoned_Gold> so dotblank told me to get xubuntu
<mongy> its time to backup my BTTF trilogy, its a little (lot) worn, im a nub on linux with dvd ripping, I wanna make a backup, whats best?
<HollowPoint> then in terminal -- sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Poisoned_Gold> ohhh i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<Poisoned_Gold> kay let me try
<RailsDeveloper> I can't seem to copy partitions =\
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: depending on whether you like the standard Windows/KDE layout, another fast desktop which works well is lxde, just in terminal -- sudo apt-get install lxde, then choose it at your login screen as the desktop to use.
<Nyx_> RailsDeveloper, you don't usually copy partitions, you copy the data ON the partition
<HollowPoint> RailsDeveloper: what exactly is it you're trying to do?
<craigbass1976> I need to set up RAID; I've already got linux installed, but it's too late now, right?  I've got to grab the server version of ubuntu and start again?
<Poisoned_Gold> lxde? which is a better layout.. oh i am sorry more like which do you perfer?
<Nyx_> HollowPoint, He has two partitions of 8gb, but he wants 1 partition of 16gb, and is having issues with gparted
<chaos2358> ok quick question. I have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop that has the (mute, vol up and down, play pause etc" buttons on the front. they work with movie player but i prefer vlc. can i set up vlc to use these buttons and if so how. (ubuntu 10.10)
<HollowPoint> I swap between Gnome, KDE4, Gnome3 and LXDE, depending on my mood and my task Poisoned_Gold
<Cork[home]> does sni work in a stock version of apache2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<HollowPoint> Nyx_: yikes
<Poisoned_Gold> okay i did the sudo apt-get command and it came out with unable to getch some archives. maybe run apt-get update
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: ok, so run sudo apt-get update
<HollowPoint> RailsDeveloper: do you have data on the second partition?
<Poisoned_Gold> command not found?
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: it cannot find -- sudo apt-get update
<Nyx_> HollowPoint, from what I've read, he has tried deleting part. 2 and resizing 1, but gparted won't let him. dotblank suggested something, but I kinda missed it
<HollowPoint> ?
<afuentes> is it possible to make the computer connect to the wireless each time i turn on the computer without asking me for a password?
<HollowPoint> afuentes: yes it is, but it's less secure
<Poisoned_Gold> i did sudo apt-get update
<Poisoned_Gold> it worked
<RailsDeveloper> HollowPoint: no sir
<afuentes> I dont care HollowPoint, every person who has phisical access to this computer is allowed to know the wireless password anyway
<cptblood> afuentes: delete the password from system > admin
<HollowPoint> RailsDeveloper: are you trying to use GParted live CD or GParted application within Ubuntu?
<RailsDeveloper> HollowPoint: im on a ubuntu live cd using gparted
<HollowPoint> afuentes: as cptblood said
<mymrhelpdesk> anyone having trouble with ubuntu 10.10 installer not seeing your harddrives?
<Guest34415> HI
<RailsDeveloper> soooo i guess thats technically gparted live cd? lol
<Guest34415> where is Russian channel?
<ZykoticK9> !ru | Guest34415
<ubottu> Guest34415: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest34415> I was banned heer!!!
<Guest34415> I was banned here!!!
<HollowPoint> RailsDeveloper: lol not quite, you're probably better off downloading the GParted liveCD itself, with that, you should have no problem deleting partition 2 and re-sizing partition 1
<Guest34415> what should I do?
<Jose[1]> Hey, guys I tried installing 2 different distros to one flash drive. Everything's properly partitioned, but during boot Ubuntu tries to search for /dev/sdb3. This doesn't make it portable as in other machines the flash drive might not be booted as such.
<afuentes> sorry cptblood system > admin and then?
<RailsDeveloper> I haven't had a problem doing that, but i'll give it a shot and let you know if it doesn't work
<JohnnyJet> Hi, is there any way to encode videos in WMV9 format under linux ?
<RailsDeveloper> Thanks :)
<cptblood> afuentes: dont have the exact path, but should be passwords <something>
<Jose[1]> Can you guys tell me which .conf files specify a drive so I can change it's value to it's vol_id
<Jose[1]> ??
<Fapton_Calcon> JohnnyJet: Why would you want to do that?
<Guest34415> does another russian chennals exist?
<cptblood> Jose[1]: do u mean /etc/fstab ?
<JohnnyJet> Fapton_Calcon, my sony mp3 player only supports WMV9
<Jose[1]> Already changed that one
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  claify what you are trying to do exactly.
<HollowPoint> afuentes: if all else fails, go into wireless management, then delete the connection, set the connection up again and when prompted for your keyring/wallet password, click cancel
<Dr_Willis> clarify
<Jose[1]> but I'm still getting a problem
<Jose[1]> I'm trying to run 2 different distros from one flash drive
<Cork[home]> does sni work in a stock version of apache2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<Fapton_Calcon> JohnnyJet: Oh. Hmmm, I'm not sure, but you could try avidemux?
<dustball> hello, a little question: how can i mount a server like a harddrive?
<afuentes> thanks HollowPoint :)
<Dr_Willis> dustball:  sshfs
<dustball> Dr_Willis: thanks
<cptblood> sshfs is brilliant
<Jose[1]> grub detects both, and I'm able to boot into one but ubuntu drops into initramfs's box after an error saying /dev/sdb3 couldn't be found (that's the partition where ubuntu is)
<mymrhelpdesk> hey need a little help i'm using a Gigabyte GA-965-ds3 i'm using a 250gb sata harddrive ubuntu installer is not seeing my drive but if i exit installer and run gparted from the live os i can see my drive is anyone having simular issues and know a work around?
<Guest34415> SO WHAT???  IF I AM RUSSIANS YOU IGNORE ME???
<Jose[1]> I changed /etc/fstab to use the uuid instead so it would boot
<Jose[1]> still doesn't work
<cptblood> Jose[1]: update /boot/menu/grub.conf maybe
<Dr_Willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<meke> Hi guys, I want to setup wireless network at home. I have two laptops and a wireless router. What is the simplest way to do this. Thx
<Guest34415> Dr_Willis:   I was banned  on ru !!!
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  the fstab is used after the sytem boots...
<Dr_Willis> Guest34415:  and thats my fault?
<cptblood> Guest34415: no, but if you were banned from -ru, there might be a good reason for it
<Guest34415> YES Dr_Willis
<cptblood> sigh
<Dr_Willis> Guest34415:  i dont think so.
<HollowPoint> lmao
<Guest34415> HollowPoint:  ??? me?
<HollowPoint> staying well out of your troubles Guest34415
<Guest34415> you all hates russians?
<Dr_Willis> Guest34415:  given how i dont know any... not really
<Cork[home]> does sni work in a stock version of apache2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<cptblood> we dont hate them, just ignore them :p
<Poisoned_Gold> kay now i am frustrated -.-
<HollowPoint> how come Poisoned_Gold
<mymrhelpdesk> was easier getting help when ubuntu was smaller /sigh
<Volkodav> I have a system hanging at boot after fsck saying init:udevtrigger main process(415) terminated with status 1 same about post-stop process and sda1 clean and then just blinking
<HollowPoint> whats up mymrhelpdesk
<iflema> Poisoned_Gold sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, logout, select session, login..... and xubuntu is not exactly for low spec systems.
<KM0201> mymrhelpdesk: it's still by far the easiest distro to get help w/
<Poisoned_Gold> because xubuntu wont install >.<
<Jose[1]> Okay, I'll check the grub on a different machine, will be right back
<Poisoned_Gold> i did that and i logout went to session and its not there
<Jose[1]> on a desktop so I'll have to move somewhere else
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: so neither XFCE nor Xubuntu shows up in your desktop liost?
<HollowPoint> list*
<Poisoned_Gold> negative
<Poisoned_Gold> did i miss a step?
<iflema> Poisoned_Gold are you using ubuntu?
<PerSeL> hello, I installed 10.10 but now it shows me that I'm using 11.04... I haven't changed any update configurations
<Poisoned_Gold> yes i am
<tf2ftw> what is the ubuntu server channel?
<ZykoticK9> tf2ftw, #ubuntu-server
<tf2ftw> ZykoticK9, thanks
<iflema> Poisoned_Gold what is on the sessions list?
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: did you get an error when you did -- sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Poisoned_Gold> on the sessions list i had gnome, gnome-failsafe (whatever that is) and some other one that just gave me a terminal and thats it
<Poisoned_Gold> let me try hollow point
<Poisoned_Gold> its working that command out now
<berkebatuhan> hi
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: ok
<berkebatuhan> 0131 am from turkiye
<Guest34415> Dr_Willis:   ops does not answer
<Poisoned_Gold> btw how do you do that? talk to me in red?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what Poisoned_Gold  means
<Poisoned_Gold> that dr_willis
<Poisoned_Gold> how do you do that
<HollowPoint> I mention your name, like this Poisoned_Gold
<tf2ftw> any htaccess hackors in the bunch?
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Gold:  im not.. its yoiur irc client
<HollowPoint> then your IRC client flags up that it has your name in it and highlights it
<Poisoned_Gold> Dont jerk me around i require your secrets
<Poisoned_Gold> xD lol
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: lol
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Gold:  read your irc client docs/features :)
 * Dr_Willis uses the /me command
<iflema> !tab | Poisoned_Gold:
<ubottu> Poisoned_Gold:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jose[1]> okay, I had already changed the grub file to use uuid
 * HollowPoint agrees violently
<Jose[1]> still no dice, I'll explain some more. Ubuntu was installed on a different machine and there the flash drive is mounted as sdb, but on mine it mounts as sdc
<Poisoned_Gold> HollowPoint, whoa dude check that out!
 * Poisoned_Gold loves thats
<Tommo> dotblank: thanks for kernel panic observation (many screens ago!).  Managed to successfully reboot eventually by powering down using hardware switch, removing mains and battery power then booting with only mains power.  Seems OK now and girlfriend is now happy. Thanks again.
 * Poisoned_Gold is amused
<Jose[1]> and during bootup, it can't find the partition sdb3 then, so it drops into initramfs. Any other conf file that has settings for /dev/[drive]?
<Poisoned_Gold> dotblank is recharging his battaries
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  one one problem setup - i made several 'extra' grub entries - one that used each sdXX letter.  as the only differance.
<qazster> hi guys
<Poisoned_Gold> hi qazster
<Poisoned_Gold> hahah love the tab button
<joeyeye> anyone here have experience fixing/debugging ata3 exceptions ? I get many freezes/day related to ata3 hangs and can't seem to make progress.
<HollowPoint> joeyeye: none whatsoever, sorry
<Jose[1]> Dr_Willis, I'm afraid I don't quite follow that. Can you state that again please?
<Poisoned_Gold> joeyeye, did you try utalizing your hopes and dreams?
<joeyeye> HollowPoint, thanks for responding.
<HollowPoint> joeyeye: np
<ZykoticK9> joeyeye, most likely sounds like a bad hard disk
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  grub config has options in it as to what to use for the root and other partitions. I set up extra grub entries for each hard drive that my usb flash drive could be. ie: hd0 hd1 and so on.
<joeyeye> Poisoned_Gold, no I didn't but I am quite frustrated with it
<Jose[1]> Oh, and that worked?
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  ive seen some cases where booting from a USB flash drive. it would get assigned sda. -  otjer machines dont work that way,.
<intrader> Anyone, where can I find the settings for the fan on my Dell Inspiron 8200  with ubuntu maverick. The fan is always on - the CPU use is abou 4%.
<d1g1ta1> How do you get the Ubuntu CD to boot from an external USB DVD/RW?
<Poisoned_Gold> joeyeye, i am sorry I kind of figured that would make you smile.. I fail at making people smile.. okay I wont bother you anymore lol
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  it pays to learn grub very well.
<Dr_Willis> d1g1ta1:  just set the bios to boot from it.if the bios can.
<joeyeye> ZykoticK9, I'm not convinced the HD is failing, as this only happens under load.
<Jose[1]> Yah, I've begun to learn so. Isn't using the uuid of the device supposed to fix that, as that never changes though?
<Jose[1]> or does grub sometimes just skip not read that?
<joeyeye> Poisoned_Gold, that's ok, I thought perhaps you've also research and found no resolution
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: you may have to use your boot menu, which is usually F12 on Dells, and you may have to select USB Device or USB Floppy, because it won't always register it as a USB CDROM
<stefano_> hey what's the virtual machine channel callled?
<joeyeye> ZykoticK9, all SMART test pass, and drive temp is 33 degrees C
<d1g1ta1> Dr_Willis: I set the external USB drive as the 1st device in the boot order and when I boot up the PC it says "Searching for the Boot Record from USB CDROM..." and nothing happens.
<Poisoned_Gold> joeyeye, i am a 1 year script kitty noob nugget I have no earthly idea what you are talking about
<Nyx_> does anyone in here know how to drop into a root command line with no xorg?
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Dr_Willis: Using UUIDs is definitely the way to go.
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: I did, see my last post
<ZykoticK9> joeyeye, that's why i said "most likely" - i have no idea man, best of luck.
<Dr_Willis> Jose[1]:  root=UUID=cfdc2a1d-9909-4824-bb61  is in my grub.cfg here...
<d1g1ta1> Jordan_U: I don't have the OS running, what point is using UUIDs?
<stefano_> anyone have experience importing a win7 guest on ubuntu with virtual machine?
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: yeah but as I said in my last post, you may have to choose USB Floppy instead, they don't always register correctly in the boot menu
<d1g1ta1> Jordan_U: I'm trying to boot for the initial setup.
<HollowPoint> Nyx_: alt ctrl F4
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: It shows USB CDROM, there's not USB floppy in the list
<Jose[1]> Alright, I'm gonna go sift through some of the grub files, will be back shortly
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Sorry, that was meant for Jose[1]
<Poisoned_Gold> i think it worked!
<Poisoned_Gold> alright i am going to go see if its in my sessions now
<snow_> alguien que hable español me ayuda con drivers de sonido?
<Poisoned_Gold> brb
<ZykoticK9> !es | snow_
<ubottu> snow_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<d1g1ta1> It goes on to say "Boot record from USB CDROM not found"
<joeyeye> stefano_, there's a couple of guides on the www for virtualbox and vmware on how to do this. It's not trivial, but quite doable.
<goltoof> i
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: are there any other USB device options in your boot list? Have you verified the checksum of the burned CD/DVD? etc.
<Nyx_> HollowPoint, Thank you much!
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: I tested the DVD in another system, there are no other USB device options in the boot list
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: interesting, have you ever booted that particular machine from CD before?
<NFischer> Hi there!!!! is there any SIP-Tool wich is to be used in terminal?!
<berkebatuhan> TURKYE
<berkebatuhan> TURKEY
<Nyx_> HollowPoint, while this does drop me into command line, Xorg is still running in the background. Is it possible to kill Xorg so it won't respawn?
<Jordan_U> berkebatuhan: Please stop that.
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: yes, with the build in CD ROM drive, but not with the external USB DVD RW (which works on other systems as well)
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: just a silly question, but you say it's a DVD, is the USB drive a DVD drive or a CD drive?
<HollowPoint> Nyx_: sudo service kdm/gdm stop
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: DVD/RW, the system refers to it as USB CDROM
<HollowPoint> Nyx_: dependant on which you are using obviously
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: it's possible that it's not registering it as a DVD drive in the bios, you may have to use a boot CD rather than DVD
<Nyx_> HollowPoint, thanks
<rallias> How do I get a user to log in automatically on boot?
<lukasz> 5
<HollowPoint> rallias: are you using Gnome or KDE or XFCE etc?
<Dr_Willis>  rallias  gdm has options to do that
<rallias> HollowPoint: Gnome
<Dr_Willis> as does KDM
<rallias> Dr_Willis: How? The method I remember doesn't work anymore.
<HollowPoint> in Gnome, go to system > login screen
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint:  oh, so a P4 system might not recognize DVD drives, only CD ROM drives?
<HollowPoint> rallias: from there you should be able to set an auto login user
<Dr_Willis> rallias:  it works fine for me.
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: it's a Pentium 4 machine? Then most likely not
<Poisoned_Gold> it woorked!
<rallias> Dr_Willis, HollowPoint: Thanks
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: Can you upgrade the BIOS to recognize DVDs?
<Streak19741> EXIT
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: you now have XFCE?
<Poisoned_Gold> no that is next!
 * Poisoned_Gold is overjoyed
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: But I put DVD RW drives in PIII systems and they work
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: you can always upgrade the BIOS, whether it'll recognise a DVD drive at boot or not when it's a P4 I don't know, but I can say I doubt it
<Poisoned_Gold> is xfce good for older laptops?
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: yes but on a USB drive?
<plut0> new install here, no video, this article helped with the install but post-install it didn't work, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Poisoned_Gold> i have xubuntu
<Streak19741> quit: leaving
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: xfce is good for older systems yes, it's less heavyweight than Gnome and KDE
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: oh, so if I get an internal DVD RW it should work?
<wyclif> Poisoned_Gold: what's excellent for old laptops is LXDE, I've found...
<Poisoned_Gold> HollowPoint, than that is what i need!
<wyclif> Poisoned_Gold: xfce is good too
<Poisoned_Gold> lxde is what i need to get.. okay first step?
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: possibly yes, but without seeing the system I can't be positive obviously, DVD drives were still quite new back when that chip was made, so you may still struggle at boot time, mostly those were made to work with software after boot in earlier systems
<LonelyDragon757> i feel like an idiot..  but i am trying to update my Ubuntu 10.04 system with better resolution to my video driver.  but I can not seem to be able to find xorg.conf (at least not where I would expect).  it isn't at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.   and not sure what xorg is using when it boots... I am getting frustrated.
<HollowPoint> Poisoned_Gold: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Robinux> hey guys
<ZykoticK9> Poisoned_Gold, HollowPoint xfce is actually very close to Gnome requirements actually - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<TMN_> is there a way to resort to nvidia-only in ubuntu for laptops that have optimus graphics
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Can you try using a flash drive to boot instead?
<Poisoned_Gold> i am trying to find my terminal on xubunut
<Poisoned_Gold> xubuntu*
<KimK> dotblank-away: I got "Launcher" to work with cd followed by ./foo.  A developer in a nearby channel posted this example launch string: bash -c 'cd /usr/lib/xscreensaver; ./antspotlight'  Hope that helps you in the future.  Thanks again for your help.
<Robinux> umm guys is there a package i can install for archive manager to view/open .7z files?
<mongy> p7zip
<AnggaDj98> Poisoned_Gold: its xubuntu-desktop
<HollowPoint> AnggaDj98: he's already got xubuntu-desktop installed and is using it
<Jordan_U> LonelyDragon757: Xorg does not need an xorg.conf by default, so none is provided. You can still create one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will be used.
<ZykoticK9> Robinux, you could try p7zip-full, but i'm not sure it will integrate with archive manager
<Poisoned_Gold> found it! sorry AnggaDj98
<AnggaDj98> HollowPoint: ok so what is the problem?
<mongy> ZykoticK9, Robinux  does
<HollowPoint> AnggaDj98: he was looking for how to start the terminal in XFCE but he found it
<Robinux> i see Zykotick9
<LonelyDragon757> ok... everytime I create one then... it messes up... and not sure how to configure the xorg so it would boot properly?
<AnggaDj98> oh
<Robinux> mongy, ur saying it does integrate?
<Guest34415> where can I talk with russians developers???
<histo> Is there a way to block a user from having access to ssh?
<mongy> Robinux, yes
<Poisoned_Gold> she found it*
<d1g1ta1> Jordan_U: the image I'm trying to load is too large
<HollowPoint> LonelyDragon757: I'd google for a default xorg.conf file, there are a few around, probably someone has published one for your system or similar
<Poisoned_Gold> maybe I shouldnt have started my updates while trying to do this
<Guest34415> jordan2delta
<Synergy999> Hi All, can anyone point me in the right direction here. I just installed 10.04 and I have no sound. (it's not muted, speakers are on etc). Ubuntu sees my sound card: http://pastebin.com/80b2uj2U
<Robinux> well it did, mongy
<LonelyDragon757> thanks jordan and hollowpoint
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: but if the DVD drives work in PIII systems why wouldn't they work in P4 systems?
<Robinux> mongy, ZykoticK9: thanks u 2
<AnggaDj98> !russian | Guest34415
<ubottu> Guest34415: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: the drive works, what I'm getting at is they may not work before the operating system boots
<ZykoticK9> Robinux, glad to help.  mongy thanks for the confirmation.
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: Do mfgs such as HP revise their BIOS to support new equipment such as DVD drives after the fact?
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: when CDRoms first came out you had to configure them inside the OS, let alone DVD drives
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: is there any way around it?
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: yes sometimes, but rarely, they're far more interested in getting you to buy the new equipment they've just made
<KimK> LonelyDragon757: Another thing you might try is a different display.  Some displays don't reply with their data properly or something and X sees no config data from display and defaults to minimums or something.
<Poisoned_Gold> okay i ran the command and its running through the steps
<d1g1ta1> I guess I'll go get an internal DVD RW and a newer PC.
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1: download and burn an Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD instead of DVD, if it recognises it as a CDROM on USB it should work with a CD
<d1g1ta1> HollowPoint: It's not working with anything, DVDs or Cds
<HollowPoint> ah right, then it may well be that the system just will not boot from USB at all then
<HollowPoint> even though it registers the drive, it may not have the ability to boot from it
<mongy> could put the iso on another drive and boot from that
<HollowPoint> remember, booting from USB is relatively new tech anyway, USB CD/DVD drives have been around a few years, but actually booting from them or a USB key/drive is new
<HollowPoint> d1g1ta1:  you say it has an internal drive? Why not just use that?
<al_nz1> i am trying to get my Logitech unifying receiver (wireless 2.4 mouse) to work. It shows up in lsusb, but doesnt go. Not sure where to go from here in terms of trouble shooting. maybe some sort of USB port monitor?
<al_nz1> googles not giving me any love on the issue either atm
<HollowPoint> al_nz1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<al_nz1> HollowPoint: well actually its BT
<HollowPoint> BT?
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: You can also boot from an iso file contained on the internal hard drive.
<al_nz1> HollowPoint: but I also have a Ubuntu 10.10 box and it dont work on that either
<GaryD> d1g1ta1: are you trying to install, but can't get the install disk to boot? never mind...Jordan_U beat me to the punch
<al_nz1> HollowPoint: work with wdoze
<HollowPoint> Jordan_U: how do you propose someone boots a P4 machine from an ISO file that's located on an internal hard drive, without already having an OS running?
<GaryD> HollowPoint: OH. nevermind again....lol
<Jordan_U> HollowPoint: I wasn't aware that there was no OS already on the machine.
<HollowPoint> if you're in wdoze, you're in the wrong place for help al_nz1. Although if you're in Wdoze, you can just download the SetPoint drivers from logitech usually
<Synergy999> Hi All, can anyone point me in the right direction here. I just installed 10.04 and I have no sound. (it's not muted, speakers are on etc). Ubuntu sees my sound card: http://pastebin.com/80b2uj2U ... its not muted in AlsaMixer.. What should I check next?
<al_nz1> HollowPoint: I mentioned Wdoze to make the point that the harware at least works
<HollowPoint> Jordan_U: he may already have an OS, but he's trying to boot from an Ubuntu DVD via a USB DVD drive, and it's a P4 machine, for one reason or another, it's not working
<HollowPoint> al_nz1: so it does work in Wdoze?
<al_nz1> yep
<HollowPoint> al_nz1: but won't work in Ubuntu?
<HollowPoint> al_nz1: so as I asked originally, what version of ubuntu exactly?
<Morbus|kids> so, i run a large PHP process on old server. i've just moved it to a new Ubuntu 10.4, ran it to the background ("php ... &"), and it keeps showing up in the process list as stopped (T) - which causes it to not do what it's supposed to do. If I run it without the &, it works properly. Any idea why?
<al_nz1> HollowPoint 10.10
<al_nz1> shows up in lsusb
<HollowPoint> al_nz1: how new is the mouse exactly? What model?
<rallias> How do I remove items from the Places menu on the top/
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: What OS is currently on the hard drive? What are you trying to install? Can you just install to the hard drive from another machine and swap the drive back to the machine in question?
<ZykoticK9> Synergy999, it appears like your system sees the card just fine.  I'd open "alsamixer" from a terminal and verify that you don't have anything that has MM at the bottom (mute), use M key to switch if you do.
<Morbus|kids> my process does show under 'jobs' as "stopped", but i dunno how to make it not stopped.
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: what exactly does this process do?
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, it's an IRC bot.
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: made in PHP?
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, yep!
<Morbus|kids> that runs through Drupal and uses MySQL ;)
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: interesting, why not make it in PERL or something less memory hungry if it's a constantly running process?
<Morbus|kids> it runs in about 60 channels with thousands of users.
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, that's not the question I asked.
<Morbus|kids> it's /designed/ to be a PHP bot.
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: indeed it isn't, but I can't see any reason for it not to run, my PERL processes run just fine in the bg
<Morbus|kids> if i "fg 1", it comes to the foreground and loads right up again.
<HollowPoint> very interesting
<Morbus|kids> if i ^Z, it goes to the bg, but becomes stopped.
<Mojak> hello. anyone know how to change the resolution for the TTYs in Ubuntu 10.04?
<tr3nton> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: did it run in the bg before without this problem? You mentioned an older server?
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, it ran in the background just fine on a non Ubuntu server.
<Morbus|kids> this is my first Ubuntu install.
<HollowPoint> Mojak: you're wanting to change the resolution for the consoles?
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: was the other server Linux or Win?
<Morbus|kids> Linux.
<Morbus|kids> an old fedora core.
<Mojak> HollowPoint, yes. the TTYs from 1 to 6
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: but still running LAMP?
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, yep!
<KimK> rallias: You have a good point!  Why is there "Applications-Places-System" on the top taskbar but only "Applications-System" in "System-Preferences-Main_Menu'?  How *do* you adjust the "Places" menu?
<HollowPoint> Mojak: the only way is to allow the console fb module to run for your graphics driver, but it's not recommended, or supported
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, even crazier. so, i bring the process to the front, and ask the connected bot for Help. it responds.
<rallias> I'm not saying I want to add items. I want to remove them for security reasons.
<Morbus|kids> i ctrl-z, it goes to the bg, i ask it for help again, and it doesn't response.
<Morbus|kids> *respond.
<carpenter37042> Has anyone had a problem with multiple audio streams on HULU on Firefox  3.6.12 in  Linux Mint?
<shcherbak> KimK: in nautilus
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, if i then fg the process, the bot will respond to my request!
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: possibly SELinux is playing a part there, restricting access to bg processes
<KM0201> rallias: the themes that come w/ the OS, do not pose a security risk, just the ones(possibly that you download
<Morbus|kids> (my previous request, not a new one)
<Mojak> HollowPoint, hmm. I guess I'll have to do more research. I've been on this for 3 hours.
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, is selinux enabled by default on ubuntu 10.4? i know it wasn't enabled on my FC machine.
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: yes
<Morbus|kids> is there a magic word to disable it temporarily for testing purposes?
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: no
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: well yes, I just don't know it
<rallias> KM0201: I am not saying thats the problem. My issue is that an uninitiated thief of my laptop could get into the core parts of the system with little difficulty.
<Morbus|kids> is there a way to tweak the selinux settings on ubuntu?
<KM0201> rallias: and how exactly does a theme allow this?
<Jordan_U> Morbus|kids: Ubuntu does not use selinux by default, it uses apparmor.
<Jordan_U> !apparmor | Morbus|kids
<ubottu> Morbus|kids: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<rallias> KM0201: I'm not saying its a theme. My problem is that the places menu in the menu poses a security risk in the event of a stolen laptop. I want to make the laptop as hard to hack yet usable as possible.
<rallias> If they can use my laptop, they will connect to the internet and potentially give their location away.
<HollowPoint> ah yes, Morbus|kids apparmour, sorry I mixed up my annoying security apps lol
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, heh, heh
<mongy> rallias, encrypt it
<Morbus|kids> Jordan_U, do you happen to know a quickie command to disable apparmor for testing purposes?
<KimK> shcherbak, rallias : I see, just right-click and delete the folders from the "side pane"?  Thanks!
<KM0201> rallias: ok, so use crypt keeper to make a folder to keep important data in... and make sure it has a good, strong password
<Morbus|kids> Jordan_U, neverind. i didn't read far enouygh
<Jordan_U> Morbus|kids: No.
<Morbus|kids> Jordan_U, but the wiki says there is?
<rallias> mongy: I need to have some programs running without the perpitrator seeing them. If they see the core of the OS, they can remove those programs from running
<rallias> KM0201: I allready have my home folder encrypted.
<Morbus|kids> Jordan_U, apparmor_status is a command not found?
<mongy> rallias, ?  an encrypted home does not become unencrypted because they remove ecryptfs
<KM0201> rallias: then carry a gun, nobody will steal your laptop then.
<KM0201> lol
<Jordan_U> Morbus|kids: That "no" was "No I don't know one of the top of my head".
<nit-wit> rallias, who is the proprietor?
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: -- sudo service apparmor stop
<Romeria> KM0201: Im here. need more hepl
<Romeria> help*
<HollowPoint> I've just discovered that works Morbus|kids
<KM0201> Romeria: PM me
<Morbus|kids> unrecognized service.
<rallias> mongy: Its a different user I'm trying to lock down.
<HollowPoint> you're in 10.04 damn I forgot
<rallias> KM0201: Its not as simple as pie.
<HollowPoint> in which case, sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop -- I reckon
<KimK> Thanks all
<rallias> I am on probation, and can't touch a gun.
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, not there either.
<Random832> sudo stop apparmor maybe?
<HollowPoint> really? what's the output of ls /etc/init.d/
<Morbus|kids> unknown job.
<Morbus|kids> the only thing in here i don't really know is something called plymouth
<Morbus|kids> no selinux or apparmor things.
<HollowPoint> plymouth is the boot splash
<Morbus|kids> though i do have a /selinux
<HollowPoint> apparmor is defo in /etc/init.d/ so that's weird
<Morbus|kids> this is a linode instlal.
<PratikPatel> Which package contains MonoDevelop.Components.dll?
<Morbus|kids> i wonder if they disabled it or something.
<HollowPoint> yeah /selinux is pretty irrelevent though, as someone said earlier, Ubuntu doesn't use it
<MindWarper> how can i get ubuntu running on my mobile phone ?
<HollowPoint> MindWarper: you probably can't if you have to ask, Android is the Linux of choice for running on phones, but your hardware will need to be good enough, sorry.
<MindWarper> im looking over distrowatch but cant find the android distro
<rallias> So back to my question, how do I remove items from the places menu?
<HollowPoint> android.com
<HollowPoint> rallias: you probably can't to be honest, what exactly is it that's troubling you in there?
<MindWarper> why isnt it listed in distrowatch even BSDs are ?!
<Jordan_U> !ot | MindWarper
<ubottu> MindWarper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rallias> HollowPoint: A DefCon video I saw on how the dude got his computer back, I want to increase that ability.
<HollowPoint> remember that someone needs your password to get in to your laptop, once they have that, if your user is part of the sudo and adm groups and in the sudoers list, they can do pretty much anything with your laptop anyway, but that of course all depends on if they can use Linux, which many people still can't
<mongy> 'Prey' looks quite interesting.
<rallias> HollowPoint: I want them to have as little ability in that area as possible.
<mongy> most people who steal laptops just flatten them anyway and install whatever
<MindWarper> HollowPoint: they would come up here to ask for directions and them wham baam BUSTED ! :)
<jethrot> my repositories are no longer available, what is a good universal repository for ubuntu?
<rallias> mongy: Boot from removable storage is password protected.
<HollowPoint> rallias: most people have very little ability with Linux, but if they have enough to use it, once they've got your password you're abit screwed anyway, just be happy that there is less chance with a Linux laptop than a Windows one
<geox> GeoMAN
<HollowPoint> rallias: what exactly could be so precious on your laptop that you need to go to these lengths? You're obviously not a security professional or you wouldn't be asking the questions lol
<geox> Hello
<MindWarper> i just realized i hate family guy !
<HollowPoint> jethrot: use the ubuntu main repo, or, where are you in the world?
<rallias> HollowPoint: Hacking tools, et al
<HollowPoint> hacking tools such as?
<jethrot> need to do an upgrade from 7-10 to 8-04
<FloridaGuy> in ubuntu.com.....where is all the different download mirrors at
<rallias> HollowPoint: The not so kindly type.
<HollowPoint> FloridaGuy: you should have options for downloading from a mirror close to you when you try to download the image
<Jordan_U> !eol | jethrot
<ubottu> jethrot: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<HollowPoint> rallias: most hacking tools are not so kindly, are we talking DDoS or root access?
<jethrot> what is an EOL upgrade?
<rick__> can someone help me with authentication
<rallias> HollowPoint: Numerous root exploits, booters, botnets, et al
<HollowPoint> jethrot: End of Life, it means the version you are using has become unsupported
<MindWarper> Jordan_U:  but hopefully that will all be in the past because the futre ubuntu will become a rolling release
<HollowPoint> rallias: and your aim with these tools is?
<rallias> HollowPoint: Thats besides the point.
<geox> I just bought a macbook today and the MB sensors burned out
<geox> the MB has to be replaced :-)
<rallias> Whats an MB?
<FloridaGuy> HollowPoint:it not giving me all the different mirrors
<geox> motherboard
<Myrtti> MindWarper: no, future releases will not be rolling releases.
<Jordan_U> MindWarper: The "article" "reporting" that Ubuntu was going to become a rolling release was just completely misunderstanding what daily builds were about.
<HollowPoint> rallias: well it's not, because if your intention is to harm innocent others with hacking tools, why should the general community, which fights mostly against such activities help you? lol
<Jordan_U> MindWarper: No such thing is planned, and likely never will be.
<rallias> HollowPoint:  I have possession of tools. I don't share them, I don't use them (well... except on myself)
<rick__> can someone help me with authentication
<MindWarper> but mark said so ive read somehere about it
<HollowPoint> rallias: so you're a practicing hacker then? And you simply want to make sure the tools you posses don't get "out in the wild" by accident?
<geox> what's your issue rick?
<rallias> HollowPoint: Yup!
<MindWarper> daily builds ?
<HollowPoint> rallias: ok, well I'd suggest encrypting your home folder and storing said tools there, perhaps in the home folder of an account which doesn't have root access to your entire machine, use a different password to your own and remove all access to the folder from any user but that specific user
<simon_> when i use world of warcraft on opengl mode it give me an error,but i can run it in direct x(but it goes very slow) i'm using lucid 32bits with intel g31 without compiz
<rick__> every time i put that password in  i get a authenticate window
<HollowPoint> MindWarper: daily builds are as they sound, daily builds of an application/Operating System, they may or may not be stable but they do usually contain the most bleeding edge technology at the time
<traceto> How often should the harrdrive spindown on my netbook?
<rallias> HallowPoint: I've allready taken those precautions. I want to make my tools to be able to retake control invisible.
<Jordan_U> MindWarper: The "article" "reporting" that Ubuntu was going to become a rolling release was just completely misunderstanding what daily builds were about. Mark never said anything about Ubuntu moving to a rolling release.
<nippoo> traceto: as often as you set it...
<geox> join #adultflirt
<MindWarper> i thought it was a good idea at the time...
<rallias> BTW: Some of the tools require root access to use.
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, no idea why this is happening. sigh.
<HollowPoint> traceto: if you're on a proper netbook, it shouldn't, it should be an SSD disk, which means Solid State, or flash drive, no spinning required
<geox> join #adultflirt
<geox> :-)
<MindWarper> since ubuntu releases ever so often
<caligola> ciao
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: why what is happening?
<rallias> BTW, when'd they remove the ability to type /msg to message a user?
<Morbus|kids> hollowpoint: stopping of the background process.
<traceto> HollowPoint: It's not a ssd drive so it should never spindown?
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: oh your process
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: sorry mate
<ZykoticK9> rallias, they didn't
<Morbus|kids> bowing down to google at the moment, but the damn god is ignoring my pleas ;)
<MindWarper> were are the mirrors page of the new android  ?
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: I'm with you dude, not a clue, the only thing I could suggest would be apparmor, but if it's not showing up or stoppable, then that's another story
<rick__> can someone help me please
<rallias> ZykotiK9: Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<simon_> when i use world of warcraft on opengl mode it give me an error,but i can run it in direct x(but it goes very slow) i'm using lucid 32bits with intel g31 without compiz.  PD:render yes.gears:5000 frames in 5s
<Morbus|kids> hollow: yeah, i have some app armor /etc files hanging around, but it's not an init, nor do any of the wiki commands exist.
<buff> rick__, just ask
<patrick_> help
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: try -- sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove
<HollowPoint> Morbus|kids: then reboot
<Jordan_U> MindWarper: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, as you've already been told.
<shcherbak> rick__: do you talk of keyring?
<rick__> i just install ubuntu and i when ever the system needs a password,i put it in correctly ,and it returns with a screen that says
<rick__> authenticate
<ZykoticK9> rick__, if it's the keyring that's asking for the password - it probably wants your old password
<rick__> then i press the to close and its ok
<gigaclon> Anyone get Minecraft Alpha or Beta Working on Ubuntu?
<rick__> o
<rick__> its the same one
<caligola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shcherbak> gigaclon: try on #ubuntu-offtopic, there are maniacal creatures there.
<ZykoticK9> rick__, if they really are the same - then keyring wouldn't be coming up???
<geox> Oroles
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, it looks like adding nohup to the beginning of the command does it.
<ZykoticK9> rick__, this "might" be of assistance (untested) http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<HollowPoint> yeah I would imagine that would work Morbus|kids
<rick__> k
<simon_> when i use world of warcraft on opengl mode it give me an error,but i can run it in direct x(but it goes very slow) i'm using lucid 32bits with intel g31 without compiz.  PD:render yes.gears:5000 frames in 5s
<Dr_Willis> simon_:  you may want to check teh  #winehq channel and the wine app database.
<rick__> yes thank it helped
<simon_> i checked both
<simon_> dr_willis in #winehq no activity and in app database isn't the solution
<Dr_Willis> simon_:  they will know more then anyone in here will.   Theres also the forums.
<ZykoticK9> simon_, it's a terrible benchmark (and isn't suppose to be used as one) but I get 22070 frames in 5.0 seconds with glxgears
<hiexpo> belated merry xmas all and happy new year tp you all
<simon_> the game run at 2fps at the minimum ._.
<skx> I have a list of packages from dpkg (acquired through dpkg --get-selections) and would like to REMOVE all packaged that are not on the list, how can I do that?
<skx> packages* remove packages
<hiexpo> simon_, remembereverything fancy smancy you do uses ram and will bog the ole stealth
<simon_> hiexpo, i dont speak english,i dont know what do you mean with smancy .-.
<hiexpo> simon_, smancy
<AnggaDj98> simon_: just an impression
<hiexpo> = fancy
<hiexpo> compiz uses a lot of ram
<simon_> i said than i am not using  compiz
<Diamondcite> simon_: Are you sure GL itself is enabled?
<Morbus|kids> HollowPoint, yep, looks like things are going happily with nohup now. Works for me. Thanks!
<Morbus|kids> http://drupal.org/project/bot if you're remotely curious ;)
<simon_> glxgear and the another benchmark(dont remember wich)are based on open gl Diamondcite
<Diamondcite> simon_ does wine give any helpful output when the opengl option is used with wow?
<Jordan_U> simon_: glxgrears is not a benchmark.
<simon_> Jordan_U, but if it work it mean than i have opengl enabled :P
<SamuraiAlba> Is there any fix for the "Cannot Reserve MMIO region" issue?
<simon_> Diamondcite, i think is wow that crashes,it said something about error #132(generic error)
<Jordan_U> simon_: OpenGL is always "enabled" the question is whether you're getting GPU accelerated 3D or software rendered 3D.
<NFischer> @all: name the best Terminal-Musicplayer
<Daikoku> NFischer: i didn't even know that there IS a terminal music player
<Diamondcite> NFischer: Mplayer
<Jordan_U> simon_: A better check is "glxinfo | grep direct", if it prints "direct rendering: Yes" then you have accelerated 3D.
<simon_> Jordan_U, i've it
<invisiblek> any way to disable the keyring popup that comes up when i log into my laptop?
<NFischer> Diamondcite, besides mplayer ^^
<Daikoku> NFischer: You are German too, right?
<NFischer> Daikoku, righty right
<invisiblek> im assuming its for my wifi password, but id rather not have to type a password in when i log in
<NFischer> Daikoku, how did you find out?
<Diamondcite> invisiblek: Make your wifi network avialable to all users of that computer inside network manager's configuration, that moves it out of they key ring.
<root> hello
<NFischer> root, lol
<Diamondcite> root: please change your nick with /nick newnick
<eluos> hello again
<ZykoticK9> eluos, an even better idea would be to not IRC as root
<eluos> ah
<plundra> Any one experienced a HP Proliant DL320G5 having problem with the network?
<Diamondcite> Hello 71403, (Since you are a guest, you have earned yourself a number).
<plundra> eth0 just died a few hours ago, reboot wont fix it.
<plundra> The traffic-counter just keeps growing about 4GB per second...
<Diamondcite> plundra: is the network card still detected?
<plundra> I can reach it fine via iLO.
<plundra> Diamondcite: Yes.
<eluos> does anyone know the package installer command for osx terminal?
<root_3232> HI ALL
<Diamondcite> plundra: ifconfig -a    (does this show it?)
<invisiblek> plundra, did your kernel update? try booting an old one?
<plundra> Diamondcite: YEs, both of them.
<Wicked> hello all. im trying to install virtualbox3.2...when i search for it it shows up...but i cannot install it. http://pastebin.com/pSMf6CP4
<Diamondcite> plundra: So how is it dead?
<plundra> invisiblek: Yes, I did try an older one (-21 I believe)
<plundra> Diamondcite: No traffic going in or out.
<plundra> Diamondcite: No routes.
<Diamondcite> plundra: You have 2 network cards?
<invisiblek> Diamondcite, where would that file be?
<plundra> Diamondcite: Yes it has, it's a DL320G5
<invisiblek> not seeing anything useful in /etc/NetworkManager/
<eluos> exit
<Diamondcite> plundra: There is a chance that eth0 and eth1 physically changed places, please swap the cable and check ^_^
<cablop> how can i clone a lvm volume to another disk?
<invisiblek> cablop, dd is a bit by bit copy, i think that should do it
<lotec> all this time i have been using Ushare to stream movies to my xbox, and kept having problems, server would just stop working, Installed Twonky and so far so good
#ubuntu 2010-12-28
<invisiblek> dd if=/dev/sdXX of=/dev/sdXX
<invisiblek> maybe?
<cablop> invisiblek: mmm, but can't i change the size of the partition while doing that?
<plundra> Diamondcite: No, it's nothing like that. I did try the other interace aswell.
<invisiblek> cablop, i dont think so, but you should be able to do that afterwards from a livecd
<plundra> Diamondcite: I get errors from tg3 when rebooting, for exampl.e
<invisiblek> but maybe not...
<hihihi100> how can i see the data of a .lst file?
<plundra> Diamondcite: Something seems to be very broken :-) I'll move the pbx to another machine for now, and look at this later on.
<plundra> It's 01:00 AM and I'm drunk :-P But was near the colo facility.
<plundra> Stupid cheap ass computers!
<linux_probe> stupid drunkard operators :)
<Diamondcite> plundra: Well I'm clueless for now.. Since you claim the cards didn't swap ids with each other ^_^
<MrUnagi> how can i limit sftp users to one directory?
<plundra> Diamondcite: This must be a hardware problem, either from the nic it self or some other part of the hardware.
<plundra> Diamondcite: Thanks for your interest though!
<invisiblek> hihihi100, you can do: cat /path/to/file.lst
<invisiblek> hihihi100, that will just puke the contents of the file, you can edit it with gedit or nano
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: use the chroot feature in whichever ftp server you are using
<MrUnagi> i was using openssh which i didnt think had a chroot option, do you have an sftp server suggestion?
<akumafan> does Ubuntu 10.10 support WUSB54GSC v2?
<akumafan> in any way
<HollowPoint> ah hadn't noticed the s on the front of ftp
<akumafan> it's a wireless usb dongle
<al_nz1> if I have a wireless receiver for my usb mouse, and I want to cat /dev/"usbreceiver" - how do I work out which usbmon device the receiver is on? lsusb gave me bus and device if that helps?
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: yea, otherwise it would be easy =)
<simon_> when i use world of warcraft on opengl mode it give me an error,but i can run it in direct x(but it goes very slow) i'm using lucid 32bits with intel g31 without compiz.  PD:render yes.gears:5000 frames in 5s
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: you should still be able to do it though, I haven't had to chroot an SFTP user for a long long time though
<HollowPoint> I've had trusted users for quite some time
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: there is a lot of documentation but none of them have worked for me
<raven737> Hi... i am trying to load a Broadcom b43 driver (from compat-wireless) and i get the error "The driver does not know which firmware (initvals) is required for your device (wl-core rev 16)"... does anybody have any idea on what i can do to fix this?
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: you could use scponly, but it won't work for existing users
<akumafan> basically i'm following this thread but no luck http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247163
<HollowPoint> so you'd have to delete any existing users and recreate them USING scponly and not adduser
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: that was the last attempt that i tried
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: that one should work fine, was what I used last time and it did the job nicely
<MrUnagi> sometimes ssh will deny the connection
<HollowPoint> sometimes or all the time?
<MrUnagi> depends on the method and what was changed
<MrUnagi> i need to keep better logs
<MrUnagi> but i know that if i set the shell to bin/false, sftp wouldnt work either
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmmmm, well scponly will probably refuse the connection if one is already/was recently active
<wagner> hello! i'm having a problem with fstab, someone can help me?
<HollowPoint> because it's specifically designed to limit access
<HollowPoint> wagner: what kind of problem?
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: does that mean i cant configure scponly through ssh?
<Diamondcite> MrUnagi: Tried 'rssh' it's a shell for scp and ftp accounts
<MrUnagi> sftp?
<wagner> i try to give user access (mount and rw) to all user, is a extra partition, but i cant
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: no you should be able to configure it through ssh, just so long as you're not trying to create the same user you're currently logged in as
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: ok cool, i dont want to limit my admin user :D
<HollowPoint> wagner: although you can set rw permissions in fstab, they will then be over-ridden by the specifc file/folder permissions
<hihihi100> where can I find a german english open source dictionary to use OFFLINE?
<MrUnagi> Diamondcite: i will try that after i try scponly
<jon_athon> any recs on a bomber ftp and ssh server?
<HollowPoint> bomber?
<jon_athon> ok, bomb proof
<MrUnagi> uh
<MrUnagi> get a shelter?
<HollowPoint> vsftp always worked for me
<akumafan> I have WUSB54GSC v2 which is supposedly a Broadcom chip
<akumafan> but i can't get it to work
<MrUnagi> :D
<wagner> HollowPoint, defaults is rw, or no?
<HollowPoint> akumafan: are you installing from repos or source?
<jon_athon> akumafan, my experience with broadcom is that its a PITA
<akumafan> repos
<jon_athon> HollowPoint, thanks, ftp and ssh or just ftp?
<HollowPoint> vsftp goes someway towards supporting ftp and sftp, but it really depends what you want
<HollowPoint> for ssh you need openssh
<jon_athon> gotcha, thanks
<HollowPoint> for ftp, you can use vsftp or if like MrUnagi you're trying to setup specific sftp chroots then you'll need something like scponly
<MrUnagi> ubuntu takes forever to install in a vm lol
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: scponly still requires openssh right?
<jon_athon> I'm not sure what an sftp chroot is
<jethrot> http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1415959/Old+people+ftw/
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: jail for sftp users
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: yeah, anything using SSH still needs openssh or similar
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: ok no problem
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, I don't like jail
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: that is what i need
<wagner> HollowPoint, i'm doing this: /dev/sda5       /geral          reiserfs defaults,users        0       2
<HollowPoint> jon_athon: chroot in sftp basically does the same as chroot in ftp, it restricts the user to the folder you specify
<jon_athon> Oh, I like that
<MrUnagi> but you said you didnt
<nylos> Hello! Does anyone know how to check which graphiccard is the currently active one on my system? I have a laptop with Nvidia-Sli
<HollowPoint> lol
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, did you kill someone
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, I said I dunno what it is... I knew the concept
<HollowPoint> wagner: what exactly are you trying to do? Allow anyone to mount the partition? Or allow anyone to read write it?
<wagner> HollowPoint, anyone to mount and rw it
<HollowPoint> well rw it depends on the file/folder permissions, nothing you can do about that in fstab
<HollowPoint> mounting depends on the folder you're mounting it in
<HollowPoint> as in the file/folder permissions for that folder
<wagner> HollowPoint, so, i need to mount in fstab and modify the folder permissions
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: what about this method http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=229
<HollowPoint> wagner: first and foremost, you need to make sure the folder you are intending to mount it in /geral you said above, has permissions 777
<Vincent1800> hi all
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, that's neat, so each ftp user has it's own root folder, and scponly creates the remote shell appending the chroot command?
<lorenzo> hi, i dont get any input on my M-Audio Fast Track Pro USB soundcard. I get outputs alright, but no input at all (not even listed as output in the preference box). Any suggestions? It was working fine a couple of days ago, i am puzzled. Thanks
<MrUnagi> sight......still stuck on 77%
<HollowPoint> wagner: after making sure /geral has 777 permissions, you'll need to mount the drive, and make sure all folders have likewise 777 permissions and files will need 666 permissions to allow ANYONE to read and write them, unfortunately, that won't stop new files and folders being created as read/write by the user that created them only
<Nexxus>  im trying to use kismet to check out some packets coming in and out of my web server and my ethernet controller is a Realtek RTL9111.  The website provided by kismet to match card types is given here: http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml#readme but i cant seem to find my card what should i do
<wagner> HollowPoint, thanks! I will do it
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: sorry for delay, that looks good, lots of work though for each user :(
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: luckily i only have 2 users :D
<HollowPoint> lol MrUnagi that's ok then
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: but it doesn't need to be for each user......just add each new users to sftp group
<gartral> hello all, anyone else using ubuntu on a cr-48? it needs special kernel setups. and i'm afraid to do a full update. any ideas?
<HollowPoint> yeah I noticed, not a bad addition to a very old tool
<cablop> invisiblek: then, do i need to create exact size target partitions before using dd?
<lorenzo>  hi, i dont get any input on my M-Audio Fast Track Pro USB soundcard. I get outputs alright, but no input at all (not even listed as output in the preference box). Any suggestions? It was working fine a couple of days ago, i am puzzled. Thanks
<Nexxus>  im trying to use kismet to check out some packets coming in and out of my web server and my ethernet controller is a Realtek RTL9111.  The website provided by kismet to match card types is given here: http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml#readme but i cant seem to find my card what should i do
<jon_athon> Does scponly use the ftp protocol for transferring files?
<ZykoticK9> jon_athon, scp should be using ssh
<secretary_linux> Nexxus: isn't that a wired card?
<cablop> is 25 GB enough space for the root (aka system) partition?
<raven737> Hi... i get "ERROR: PLL init unknown for device 4322" (for a broadcom b43 wireless chip)... anyone know a solution?
<PratikPatel> I discovered the documentation was out of date, so my question doesn't need to be answered.
<jon_athon> ZykoticK9, does ssh support all of the file transfer features of ftp? e.g. resume checkpoints
<Nexxus> secretary_linux: ya my mistake the wireless card is a Ralink RT2860
<PratikPatel> The one about MonoDevelop.
<ZykoticK9> cablop, "enough" is relative to what you will be installing.  I use 8GB for my VMs but my main system have 500GB for /
<gartral> and how does one setup full multi touch gestures?
<ZykoticK9> jon_athon, sorry don't know
<Jordan_U> cablop: Yes, though I wouldn't call it the "system" partition as in the windows world that means something completely different, and in the *NIX world everyone understands "root partition".
<jon_athon> ZykoticK9, no worries, thanks
<oneliner> Hello there, just installed 10.10 and am beeing greeted by a blinking cursor and no boot, using live cd right now, any suggestions appreciated
<HollowPoint> jon_athon: onlyscp uses ssh/scp to transfer files, as does sftp
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<jon_athon> Hmmm, never heard of scp
<Vincent1800> oneliner: burn cd again...
<jon_athon> must not make it into the windows arena much... I'm a recent convert :)
<HollowPoint> jon_athon: scp is basically copying a file over ssh, it's a oneshot wonder, if it fails, you start again
<gartral> hello all, anyone else using ubuntu on a cr-48? it needs special kernel setups. and i'm afraid to do a full update. any ideas?
<Vincent1800> your cd is not good
<jon_athon> HollowPoint, f... that sucks
<jon_athon> I guess it does make it to the windows world... I've never configured ssh before on a machine though.
<HollowPoint> jon_athon: ah but if you use a client like filezilla, you can copy multiple files over sftp and it handles all the transactions for you, which is where the sftp stuff comes in
<oneliner> Jordan_U:  yes Vincent1800  how would i check cd integrity, live versions is running ok, am using it
<cablop> wqow ZykoticK9 i just plan to have the root thing on it while having home and other things elsewhere
<oneliner> Jordan_U:  sata drive is my target drive for install, is set as primary boot after cd drive
<Jragon> !helllo
<Jargon> Jragon: Error: "helllo" is not a valid command.
<ceto> #ubuntu-de
<jon_athon> HollowPoint, yea but if the server isn't creating resume points the client will still need to restart a download
<secretary_linux>  Nexxus: where IFACE is your card, you could try sudo iwconfig IFACE mode monitor to test it yourself
<jon_athon> HollowPoint, I'm worried about unstable connections.
<ZykoticK9> cablop, again - it depends on what you will be installing.  If you plan on installing commercial games, which i personally do, then 25GB would be too small for my needs.
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Grub was probably not installed to the drive you're booting from. Try changing the boot order (Ubuntu doesn't always install grub to the hard drive the rest of Ubuntu is installed to, which I don't particularly like).
<Vincent1800> oneliner: u can check with md5 for iso or in the cd installer
<HollowPoint> this is true, however the client remembers the last thing it successfully uploaded and if a connection was lost/terminated, it starts from the last unsuccesful file
<chaospsychex> i installed windows and now i can't boot into ubuntu
<Nexxus> secretary_linux: alright ill give that a shot thanks
<Jordan_U> chaospsychex: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jon_athon> is there any way to wrap ftp in a secure shell... besides things like IPSEC and GRE tunnels?
<HollowPoint> chaospsychex: you can't install windows AFTER Linux, it's the other way around
<secretary_linux> Nexxus: I'm not sure but it's possible iwconfig is case sensitive in which case you should do sudo iwconfig mode Monitor
<cablop> ZykoticK9: nah, it is a netbook, just a few games on it
<HollowPoint> yeah, sftp lol
<secretary_linux> Nexxus: with your interface name in there of course
<ZykoticK9> chaospsychex, windows over rights grub.  See !grub or !grub2 for reinstall instructions.
<chaospsychex> !grub2
<Jargon> chaospsychex: Error: "grub2" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: sftp is ftp with ssh
<jon_athon> hmmm, unfortunately I think the resume function of FTP is kinda important, as I may be transferring files via unstable sat links
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, hmmm... now I'm confused
<HollowPoint> ok, so then you forward your ftp port over an ssh connection, then ftp to localhost
<JohnnyJet> has anyone successfully installed windows media encoder with WINE ?
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: if that is important, then tunnel ftp through ssh with port forward
<phatypus> hello, i've installed dnsmasq on ubuntu 10.10, i've added "listen-address=127.0.0.1" to /etc/dnsmasq.conf and restarted dnsmasq but dnsmasq is still listening on 0.0.0.0:53 -- anyone have experience with dnsmasq?
<MrUnagi> ssh -C -L 21:127.0.0.1:21 user@host.com
<HollowPoint> ssh -L 21:localhost:21 alex@somehost.com
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, Gotcha. does that encrypt the data and command channel?
<MrUnagi> beta ya!~
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: if you encrypt both of them
<jon_athon> check
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Once you're booted (or chrooted) into your Ubuntu system you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change what drive(s) Ubuntu installs grub to.
<HollowPoint> jon_athon: that basically creates an SSH tunnel to your server, then when you ftp to localhost, the ssh tunnel does the re-directing for you, plain old ftp over an ssh tunnel
<mattgyver> I would like to setup my computer to also act as a telephone for my land line so I can make/receive phone calls from the desktop with a bluetooth headset.  Any suggestions on software that could aide in this?
<jon_athon> Nice
<jon_athon> I'll need to play with that
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: you CAN DO IT WITH VNC and smb and afp and a lot of other things too
<HollowPoint> mattgyver: there are several, unfortunately bluetooth headsets don't work brilliantly in the Linux desktop yet, your best bet would be something simple like Skype, and do a bit of research into bluetooth headsets that WILL work
<bizzarro> yo
<bizzarro> bros
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, I'm not familiar with afp but I thought SMB was a widows deal
<MrUnagi> it is cross platform
<Necrocyber> hi everyone
<jon_athon> interesting... learning has occured
<HollowPoint> smb is samba, a program that emulates a windows file/folder share jon_athon
<MrUnagi> heh
<mattgyver> HollowPoint, the headset I want to uise works rather well for everything I use it to up to this point, i just dont want to replace my broken phone ;X
<mattgyver> HollowPoint, isnt skype voip only?  I dont want to use voip really
<oneliner> Jordan_U:  the installation completed sucesfuly, maybe i could check the grub folder config in the target drive_
<HollowPoint> mattgyver: skype is voip, but you can tune it to a landline number for a small fee
<mattgyver> HollowPoint, okay cool maybe thats worth looking into.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<HollowPoint> mattgyver: while I was living in NZ I had a London Landline number tethered to my skype account so my family and friends in the UK could ring me, worked just like a normal phone, except if I turned my computer off .... lol
<Jordan_U> oneliner: It's not an issue with the grub folder, it's an issue with what drive's mbr + embedded area grub was installed to.
<jon_athon> Hmmm, i got some more learning to do on data transferring protocols
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: it gets fun
<Jordan_U> mattgyver: Look into asterisk
<MrUnagi> jon_athon: HollowPoint  what i am set out to do is create my own dropbox set up
<oneliner> will do
<oneliner> so i swap drive order in the bios untill i get a grub message or else come back here
<mattgyver> Jordan_U, yeah I looked into that and its a bit overcomplicated for what my end goal is but if need be i may go that route.
<HollowPoint> I think it cost me the equivalent of about £5 a month to have a UK landline number and it also allowed me to make unlimited calls to UK landlines at no extra cost. mattgyver
<jon_athon> MrUnagi, yea, I've done a lot of work with routing protocols, and routed protocols, but not much on the application layer
<HollowPoint> a dropbox as in for outsiders to be able to drop things in, but not get them out?
<jon_athon> I'm CCNA but there is no focus on application layer
<HollowPoint> annon-y-mouse-ly
<mattgyver> HollowPoint, yeah essentially I want a desk phone that has bluetooth built in but there all so darn expensive this would be more functional for me
<HollowPoint> jon_athon: I'm CCNA, can't remember much of it at all
<jon_athon> HollowPoint, MrUnagi sounds like what I use to submit homework for online classes
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: dropbox as in an account with a 2gb limit to access files from any where including a phone
<hblount> hi. i am trying to format my usb stick to NTFS with GParted. i did "create partition table", and it shows prompt asking "select new partition table type:" what do i choose there if i want NTFS? i dont see it listed
<HollowPoint> mattgyver: if you can stand to change your number over skype is the way for that
<HollowPoint> hblount: you shouldn't format a usb stick to NTFS, use FAT32
<jon_athon> HollowPoint, I am Sec+ Net+ MCSA CCNA and CCNA Security... I only remember the CCNA , NET+ and SEC+ stuff... MCSA went in one and out the other
<jon_athon> brb removing HDD DIAGNOSTIC virus from dads pc
<rallias> Why is my postfix server not relaying mail for me?
<MrUnagi> dropbox.com
<Jordan_U> hblount: MS-DOS
<HollowPoint> I never did my microsoft stuff, left the MS world behind a few years ago, moved into cisco stuff, but then moved out of that and now am a developer, so barely even remember how to subnet tbh
<hblount> HollowPoint, ok but I need it. at least temporarily. any other points to make?
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: haha subnet is simple :D
<HollowPoint> hblount: you need it to be NTFS and not FAT32?
<MrUnagi> it is like reverse binary
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: I know, was just over-exagerating to make a point lol
<MrUnagi> oh i was about to explain it lol
<hblount> Jordan_U, it said error while creating partition...i tried it twice. any ideas?
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: I used to be a guru of all things IT, but since I moved into development, I barely do anything systems or network related and am starting to forget in my old age :D
<hblount> HollowPoint, i cant transfer files bigger than 4gb to/from my usb stick with fat32
<MrUnagi> finally.....i am ssh'd back into the server, time to try scponly
<rallias> lol nvm I figured it out... :/
<HollowPoint> hblount: do you need to connect the usb stick to a windows machine?
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: i manage nodal networks for the army, i hope to get a cisco job when i get out
<nyRednek> ok, i want to set up a vpn to share files...i have an open wifi router, and i want only allowed machines to connect to a file share...what's the ubuntu way of doing this?
<hblount> HollowPoint, yes
<spencer__> hey guys, I need to know how to mount an unformatted external HDD, it doesn't have a "type" so what do line do I need to put in terminal?
<STILLSTORM> hi
<Jordan_U> hblount: Does it give any more detailed error message?
<HollowPoint> hblount: hmmmmmmmmm, then I could recommend formatting the stick to EXT3 and download the ext3 driver for Windows, then install that, then plug in the stick, but that's a bit long winded
<STILLSTORM> spencer, when you connect your hd, anything mount ?
<Jordan_U> spencer__: You can't mount something that isn't a fileystem. What is your end goal?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had such big issues with the ext3 drivers for windows.. i have a hard time recommending them
<Dr_Willis> spencer__:  a unformated hd would have no filesystems - so you cant mount it.
<HollowPoint> Dr_Willis: I haven't had too many issues using EXT3 in Windows, but EXT4 is a nightmare
<donvito> why it doesnt run
<hblount> wtf i thought gparted supposed to let me read and create NTFS disks
<donvito> /usr/local/bin/newcs.x86
<HollowPoint> spencer__: you should use GParted, select the drive that you've plugged in with no filesystem and then use GParted to create a partition table and file system on the drive
<STILLSTORM> here, there are system admin ?
<donvito> Reading Config file from /etc/newcs.xml
<donvito> Cannot open config file... quitting
<Dr_Willis> HollowPoint:  i had big ext3 filesystem curruption.. but that was due to windows crashing while accessing the ext3 i think. but I havent tried the things in over a year  :) so it maty be better
<gsdfsd_> hey guys, can I ask someone to help me? 2 things..firstly..ive got ubuntu...everytime I press to MINIMIZE something..I dont know where it goes?
<donvito> it reads only from were newcs.xml is there
<Dr_Willis> hblount:  if you have the ntfs support package installed.. it can
<hblount> Jordan_U, it just shows dialogue with this message "Error while creating partition table" nothing else
<HollowPoint> ah yes hblount have you installed ntfs-3g?
<hblount> Dr_Willis, i do
<Jordan_U> hblount: Can you post a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Dr_Willis> gsdfsd_:  perghaps the window applet in the panel crashed. You should see a list at the bottom  panel.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | gsdfsd_
<ubottu> gsdfsd_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dotblank-away> hello, back again
<MrUnagi> HollowPoint: "adduser -d /pub -s /usr/local/sbin/scponlyc scpdemo" i do not have scponlyc in that dir
<HollowPoint> Dr_Willis: I haven't done it for well over a year, so I wouldn't know, I had serious problems using EXT4 in Windows, I got it to read ok, but writing was a nightmare, I just don't use Windows anymore unless I absolutely have to, in which case, I transfer files by ftp/smb etc
<spencer__> I just DBAN'd an old external hard drive, DBAN completely erases everything on the disk including filetables, but windows doesn't recognize it
<spencer__> so, I need to format it any way possible, just to make it usable
<Dr_Willis> HollowPoint:  last i checked. there was no ext4 drivers for windows. :) but that was a long time ago
<Bing0> Hi.  Fresh laptop(10.10 32bit) with wireless.  Is it safe to assume that to use WPA/WPA2 I need to install the wpasupplicant package?  Thanks.
<dotblank-away> spencer__, just use linux to format it
<Dr_Willis> spencer__:  you partition it, then format the partitions.
<Dr_Willis> spencer__:  use gparted.
<Mrono> I'm trying to run ushare on boot in 10.10 but nothing I do is letting it boot
<gsdfsd_> DOH ..found it..I had shrunk the place where minxed progs go....I had shrunk it to 1 pixel:P
<skorv> just a "off-topic" question for the crowd... but any girls in here... i would really hate ubunto to be a guyz thing :P
<Dr_Willis> spencer__:  or fdisk.  - its also possibel the hd could have died i guess...
<Bing0> skorv, goto the offtopic channel for that
<HollowPoint> MrUnagi: with scponly you should be using the setup_chroot.sh script, not adduser
<irieKEN> Anyone here know why my gigabit NIC would only negotiate at 100mbps? (MCP79, using forcedeth).
<skorv> :P
<Dr_Willis> irieKEN:  messed up wireing? dog chewed the cable...
<gsdfsd_> okay another thing, to do with IRC...would that question go here?
<HollowPoint> irieKEN: because you have a 100mbps switch/router connected to it?
<dotblank-away> skorv, I honestly have no clue how many girls are on here, The thing that makes this channel cool is that you can't really tell them apart or anything
<skraps> irie, lsmod and modprobe check the driver associated with your nic
<Dr_Willis> gsdfsd_:  ask and see I guess. :)
<linux_probe> 100mbit switch port, lol
<spencer__> dr_willis possible but not likely, it's in excellant condition, only about a year old
<skorv> here... 1371 there just 210
<Dr_Willis> spencer__:  disks can die at any time.. they are the weakest link in any pc these days from what ive seen.
<Bing0> irieKEN, the cable or the switch/router you connect to might not be 1Gbps.
<ZykoticK9> skorv, #ubuntu is the support channel, for other stuff use the OT channel instead (like your question)
<hblount> Jordan_U, ok here it is: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7572/screenshotdkx.png
<spencer__> okay using Gparted, what FS type should I make it?
<oneliner> ok so i found grub sitting on the wrong drive, it gives me a device not found error and a grub recover console
<Mrono> anyone have any experience with making a program run on boot?
<Dr_Willis> spencer__:  if you totally whipe a hard drive. You proberly need to repartiton it. fdisk/gparted will do that for you.
<HollowPoint> Mrono: what program?
<ZykoticK9> Mrono, at boot, or login?
<skorv> dotblank: yea... thats the "problem"...
<Mrono> ZykoticK9: it's autologin so i don't care which'
<oneliner> for the sake of an example, lets call the drives good and bad
<Mrono> HollowPoint: ushare
<irieKEN> Dr_Willis: Nope, cable is all good... Runs in 1Gb/s if I run an old Ubuntu live CD.
<flyk> trying to install edubuntu10.10 and I keep getting this error: "The attempt to mount afile system with type ext" 2/3/4 "in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (ssda) at / failed."
<hblount> Jordan_U, i dont know if this means anything, but before when i first opened gparted, it showed the usb stick and it was not "unallocated". then i tried to create partition table (msdos), it gave me that error, but after that first try the usb stick is now "unallocated"
<ZykoticK9> Mrono, just add it to System / Preferences / Startup Applications then - easy
<skorv> Mrono: rc.local maybe...
<oneliner> Jordan_U:  could you give me that reconfigure command again_
<irieKEN> Bring0: Yeah, gigabit switch... all works fine with 9.04, but not with the latest:(
 * dotblank forgot to come back from away
<Mrono> skorv: tried that have 'ushare &' in there
<Mrono> ZykoticK9: still won't boot
<HollowPoint> right I gtg folks, my bed is screaming at me, night
<oneliner> btw _ is my ongoing interogation mark until i fix my keyboard layout
<skorv> gimme a sec
<Jordan_U> oneliner: "sudo dpkg-recofnigure grub-pc" But that needs to be run from the installed system or from a chroot into the installed system.
<skorv> have to check something
<oneliner> would a grub rescue console work_
<flyk> I've tried normal (all disk) setup and advanced (trying ext2 and ext3) with no luck
<dotblank> Jordan_U, you shouldn't need worry about grub in a chroot
<dotblank> Iw would think ***
<skorv> Mrono: rc.local on /etc/init.d/
<joshuac__> can anyone help me, im trying to install a .bundle file
<HeColdFeet> irieKEN: you can try ethtool eth0 to check if module supports gigabit
<Mrono> skorv: isn't rc.local in there just a symbolic link to /etc/rc.local
<dotblank> joshuac__, whats a .bundle file?
<donvito> why i cant run ./newcs from rc.loca
<flyk> anyone know what to do to make the partition mounting work so I can finish this install ?
<HeColdFeet> irieKEN: the same can be used to force gigabit negotiation
<Jordan_U> oneliner: The error you're getting from grub suggests that your BIOS can only handle one of PATA or SATA at a given time, i.e. when you boot from the PATA drive the BIOS can't read from the SATA drive.
<les> Mrono: I would take it out of rc.local.  It should have installed S20UShare into /etc/rc2.d
<joshuac__> dotblank, its for VMWare
<skorv> Mrono: i've been using it to run services on startup
<Bing0> Hi.  Fresh laptop(10.10 32bit) with wireless.  Is it safe to assume that to use WPA/WPA2 I need to install the wpasupplicant package?  Thanks.
<irieKEN> HeColdFeet: Ethtool reported that it does support 1000mbps
<les> Mrono: you could try remove it from whatever it's set to right using update-rc.d and then readd it using the same
<MrUnagi> 5. Run ./setup_chroot.sh and creat a user.....how do i run a .sh from cli?
<ZykoticK9> joshuac__, chmod +x VMWARE.bundle && ./VMWARE.bundle should work
<dotblank> Bing0, it doesn't just work?
<irieKEN> HeColdFeet: I'll try forcing it when I get home.
<Bing0> dotblank, networkmanager only offers(from menu) WEP
<ddalton> hi guys, i was only able to install the base system, so how can i with the command line, install all the packages from the ubuntu installation cd?
<dotblank> Bing0, thats very odd...
<flyk> what could cause the file system mount to "fail" ???
<skorv> Mrono: they are better then me... i'm learning as i go along and try to do all kinds of stuff
<dotblank> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mrono> les: it's in rc2 as S80ushare
<oneliner> could i use the live cd to install grub to the sata drive and set it as the boot drive_
<skorv> nn all
<Bing0> yeah. ive seen this on a few laptops...this laptop(under wondows) uses wap2 just fine,.....
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Yes. To do so follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<dotblank> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<les> Mrono: yeah so it should be starting up.  you could try moving it into runlevel 3 and see if that works
<HeColdFeet> ddalton: you can install the metapackage ubuntu-desktop.. run the command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<flyk> is the 10.10 installed just screwed up ?
<Mrono> les: it's in rc3.d as well
<thewarlock> has anyone used metasploit before
<joshuac__> ZykoticK9, i get this: chmod: cannot access `VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.3-324285.i386.bundle': No such file or directory
<flyk> installer
<dotblank> thewarlock, yes, I ahve
<dotblank> have *
<ZykoticK9> joshuac__, are you on 64bit OS?
<les> Mrono: remove the service using update-rc.d and readd
<Mrono> les: these were put in with apt-get install
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Once you're booted into Ubuntu you should still run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to make sure that Ubuntu is configured to install grub to the SATA drive whenever there is an upgrade of the grub-pc package.
<joshuac__> ZykoticK9, how would i check?
<les> Mrono: make sure your rc.local is purged of any modifications as well
<thewarlock> how do i get it up and running at a good rate
<dotblank> thewarlock, rate?
<ZykoticK9> joshuac__, "uname -m"
<oneliner> Jordan_U:  thank you, please stick while i try those two >)
<joshuac__> ZykoticK9, i686
<Bing0> dotblank, im finding some drivers simply dont support wpa under linux
<thewarlock> what i mean is how do i get it to run on a open port
<hblount> Jordan_U, http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/1958/screenshot1po.png
<ZykoticK9> joshuac__, that 32bit.  sorry don't know why you would be that error then.  best of luck.
<dotblank> Bing0, I know some atheros cards do..
<ddalton> HeColdFeet: oh, ok, but will that install everything the installer would have? is there away to install from the cd so i don't waste my banwidth?
<flyk> I should think letting the installer use ext4 on the whole drive should work
<Bing0> dotblank, how can i tell the wireless nic type in terminal?  any idea?
<dotblank> thewarlock, well if the port is below 1024 it has to be run as root
<Bing0> n/m ... lspci
<dotblank> Bing0, yes you can use lspci
<Jordan_U> oneliner: You're welcome, I do need to leave in about 8 minutes though.
<thewarlock> ok i had 1025 and tried admin
<HeColdFeet> ddalton: if you keep the cd mounted it should install from the cd the packages that have not been updated
<flyk> is there something I can do running in this live cd that can fix this "FAIL to Mount": ?
<oneliner> deadline, gotta love em
<MagicJ> I woild like that when the login screen appears that it DOES NOT show ALL the users, how do I cause it to supress some of them
<OltreIrc`58480> ciao
<OltreIrc`58480> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dotblank> flyk, where is it failing to mount? havee you tried mounting manually or using the -o force?
<Bing0> dotblank, its an anronet that only has 802.11b in lspci.. could be why?  Weird it can do wpa in xp
<ddalton> HeColdFeet: where should i mount the cd to, and is there supposed to be a line in sources.list refering to the cdrom?
<flyk> I am trying to install
<needhelp1> can i reinstall ubuntu from within ubuntu?
<Mrono> How do I use update-rc.d to make it run at startup
<dotblank> Bing0, well maybe it does neeed the wpa supplicatn
<HeColdFeet> ddalton: just insert the cd into the drive!
<donvito> why i cant run this from everywere /var/etc/newcs.x86
<needhelp1> like a fresh install
<donvito> i must do it from folder itself
<flyk> dotblank: trying to install edubuntu10.10 and I keep getting this error: "The attempt to mount afile system with type ext" 2/3/4 "in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (ssda) at / failed."
<Bing0> dotblank, ok
<STILLSTORM> when i could install the new distribute ?
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, not sure how to only show "some" of them, but if you want the old type name instead of the list you could see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/gdm-disable-user-list
<dotblank> flyk, ssda?
<dotblank> you mean sda?
<ddalton> HeColdFeet: oh so it doesn't need to mount? because  remember i don't have a gui installed or running
<flyk> sda
<flyk> typo
<Guest9859> can i reinstall ubuntu from within  ubuntu for a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> hblount: Can you click "save details" then pastebin the "gparted_details.htm" file that it produces?
<jon8_> To all, you're all great here, thanks for the support ;)
<dotblank> flyk, what does dmesg say?
<flyk> is demsg a command I put in terminal ?
<dotblank> jon8_, thank you we always appreciate kind words
<MrUnagi> does anyone know how to chroot sftp?
<flyk> dmesg
<ZykoticK9> flyk, the command is "dmesg" actually
<dotblank> flyk, yes
<wiiflow> why i cant run this from everywere /var/etc/newcs.x86
<wiiflow> i must do it from folder itself
<Guest9859> can i reinstall ubuntu from within  ubuntu for a fresh install?
<ZykoticK9> wiiflow, it's not in your PATH probably
<wiiflow> how to fix it?
<mobius551> how can i use an alternate boot method to install ubuntu? with the traditional way, i loose video when acessing the options on the menu
<flyk> well, I lost the menubar...live cd failure.... "gnome-panel" closed unexpectedly
<Jordan_U> !alternate | mobius551
<ubottu> mobius551: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dotblank> wiiflow, it may be that the program access files needed by it using relative paths, you may need to write a launcher script to handle this for you
<wiiflow> ZykoticK9 look what it says Cannot open config file... quitting
<Haraken> while trying to setup a preseed installation I'm noticing that even though I tell the preseed file to select USA as the default keyboard layout and to use eth0 as the default ethernet device, it still prompts me in the installation.
<ZykoticK9> joshuac__, i don't reply to unsolicited PMs sorry - ask here instead.
<lighta> where can I found the java cache ?
<Haraken> anyone have any ideas on why it would still be prompting me for those?
<flyk> is there a keyboard combo to bring up termainal ?
<dotblank> java cache?
<tbruff13> hey can some one help me with something please
<ddalton> HeColdFeet: ok, i'll give it a shot thanks for your help
<ZykoticK9> wiiflow, um, that a slightly different issue - sorry i don't know man.  good luck.
<HeColdFeet> flyk: ctrl+alt+t
<dotblank> lighta, perhaps .java?
<KM0201> tbruff13: ask your question, if we can help, we will
<hblount> Jordan_U, idk but i unmounted/ejected the drive cuz i gave up but tried to put it back in to do what you asked but now when i put it in nothing happens and ubuntu doesnt see the drive... :P
<lighta> a yeah that make sense !
<dec2010> very complicated this ubuntu is
<kanan> hi
<tbruff13> well i kind of need to show a screenshot to get you to understand so how do i paste one here
<Guest9859> can i reinstall ubuntu from within  ubuntu for a fresh install? i dont have the cd
<KM0201> dec2010: not really.. it's really one of the easier distros to use.
<ZykoticK9> dec2010, it gets easier ;)
<tbruff13> ill use pastebin hold up
<KM0201> !paste | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dec2010> cant just download java
<Bing0> tbruff13, http://min.us
<HeColdFeet> Guest9859: you can use a USB
<flyk> well, dmesg is full of stuff
<KM0201> dec2010: then you're doing it wrong.. java takes about 5min to download and install
<Guest9859> HeColdFeet, with unetbootin ?
<dotblank> dec2010, you can download openjdk fromthe repos
<dotblank> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hblount> brb im gonna reboot. im starting to get frustrated with ubuntu...
<flyk> one of the latest is SQUASHFS error
<dec2010> well i just got xubuntu yesterday so itll take time
<flyk> Unale to read data/page
<dotblank> flyk, sounds like you ahve a hrdware/currupt cd problems
<MrUnagi> when following http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=229 my user cannot connect to sftp....any ideas?
<HeColdFeet> Guest9859: yeah that or System -> Administration -> Startup disk creator if you're using a recent ubuntu
<flyk> the drive tested fine
<dec2010> ty kmo
<tbruff13> how do i show you guys a screenshot
<KM0201> dec2010: its not hard, just different,you'll get it
<flyk> I ran hddinfo earlier
<ZykoticK9> !paste | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dotblank> flyk, well squashfs wouldn't be given an error if the cdrom and the image on it was fine
<tbruff13> min.us i see
<flyk> ok, so I need to test the disc image I guess
<tbruff13> bing0 please open a dialog
<Bing0> ?
<dec2010> its like a new language
<dotblank> dec2010, ?
<oneliner> Jordan_U:  question i have chroot now, should i run your query or continue this guide from the link?
<flyk> it should be fine, no error on burn, and I checked the iso using torrent
<dec2010> yes dotblank
<linux_probe> i've found that live-cd's tend to show you bad hardware quickly( mainly the rom drive)
<Weems> I am getting a cannot update .iceauthority file error whenever I log in to Ubuntu Maverick.
<tbruff13> a pm
<tbruff13> or privite chat so i can send you the link
<dotblank> Weems, you may not be an owner of that respective file
<tbruff13> anyway here is the link of the screenshot http://min.us/mvphnNg
<Weems> I chown and it fails (as sudo)
<oneliner> the guide goes with a full on install but id much rather propperly configure an existing grub
<dotblank> Weems, with what error/
<lighta> Weems, do an ls -l ./.iceauthority
<Weems> I'll paste bin
<Weems> one second
<dotblank> k
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Just run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" within the chroot. dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc itself runs grub-install and grub-mkconfig.
<lighta> so you'll see if you're the owner or not
<dec2010> maybe the old computer i put the xubuntu cant handle it
<tbruff13> when you look at it you will see all i want is the green suggestions to be white
<dotblank> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Weems> http://pastebin.ca/2031014
<tbruff13> iceroot,  you here
<Jordan_U> oneliner: Make sure you select only the drive, like /dev/sdb, and *not* any partition like /dev/sdb1.
<Weems> k
<dotblank> Weems, hmm.. thats quite odd
<oneliner> ok
<tbruff13> can someone please help me i dont understand who to ask
<dec2010> i found a virus scanner in my  software list  so i think i got an antivirus
<oneliner> how many minutes left? >)
<Kanibal> gz! VMware knows Ubuntu 11.04 :)
<tank8465> I need help with network manager, can soemone help?
<dotblank> !ask | tank8465
<ubottu> tank8465: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dec2010> who is the techs here
<dotblank> dec2010, techs?
<tbruff13> oneliner, can you help me please
<tank8465> i'm trying to connect to wireless and i'm DEFINITELY entering the right password, but I cant connect
<dec2010> techs  = ppl that can help
<tank8465> it just keeps asking me
<dotblank> tank8465, try checking dmesg for errors when conencting
<dotblank> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lighta> tank8465, is it wep ?
<tank8465> lighta: WPA
<tank8465> dotblank how?
<oneliner> tbruff13: i ll try as soon as i am done helping myself heh
<tbruff13> k
<lighta> tank8465, can you connect easely to another wifi ?
<tbruff13> oneliner,  ill help you with yours if you help me with mine
<tank8465> lighta: there are no others, i'm pretty far away from stuff
<tbruff13> I am acually really good with ubuntu
<dotblank> tank8465, are you able to move closer?
<known_homosexual> Vladimir Putin has signed an order calling for Russian federal authorities to move to GNU/Linux, and for the creation of 'a single repository of free software used in the federal bodies of executive power.
<lighta> ah craps, I wanted to determine if it was only your router or computer :(
<dotblank> tbruff13, +1 1337 buntu skills
<tank8465> dotblank: not in the mood for a 20 minute drive for some wifi.
<tbruff13> huh dotblank
<dotblank> tank8465, your computer is 20 mins away fromt he AP?
<dec2010> my task manager says i got 121 processes  :|
<pmitros> I have a zip file. I know other people can uncompress it under other OSes (or at least get some files out). When I run 'unzip' on it, it complains: 'End-of-central-directory signature not found.' I'm wondering what a logical next step would be.
<izinucs> dec2010: most are probably sleeping
<demonsoul09> hi. nobody would happen to know how I would go about finding the path for  a USB audio device, would they? I use shell-fm but it always insists on playing from my onboard speakers rather than the usb speakers i've attatched, even though everything else is fine, but it gives an option in the config for a device path.
<tank8465> dotblank: no my house is rural, this is the only AP
<lighta> AP ?
<nit-wit> known_homosexual, mmmm known bodies
<izinucs> demonsoul09: lspci in a terminal will give  you info
<dotblank> lighta, Access point
<lighta> aahh ok
<pmitros> It's either a newer version of zip than unzip supports, or it is possible it's a corrupt .zip file, and that not all of it is there. I'm wondering if there are other known utilities that would handle either case.
<flyk> ok, checking disc image, and checking cable connections...not sure what else I could check to resolve SQUASHFS error
<tbruff13> tank8465, try checking your password with your isp i could be that they changed it and the password that was right is not right anymore
<lighta> tank8465, I'd try to conect withanother key if you can
<pmitros> 'file' does claim it is a .zip file, and catting it, it looks like a .zip file.
<dotblank> demonsoul09, have you tried using aplay -l ?
<lighta> more easy one like wpe just be sure is all correct
<lighta> then focus on wpe
<tbruff13> tank8465, if that does not work find the ip address for your router and configure it from there
<lighta> eh wpa
<tank8465> tbruff13 its definately the right password, this laptops connected fine
<tank8465> but i kinda wanna get on my good one :P
<dotblank> tank8465, caps lock?
<tbruff13> oh duh sorry
<tank8465> lolno
<lighta> I think he copy paste it
<dec2010> i think im gunna try buzzen chatroom
<flyk> "Checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs" takes a long time
<MrUnagi> how do you give sftp users permission to make directories?
<demonsoul09> @dotblank yes, although I'm unsure what the actual path for the device is but it is listed
<dotblank> demonsoul09, what do you mean path?
<tbruff13> OK i really need help from like anyone
<lighta> hmm tank8465 , some router need mac registrion
<lighta> are you sure it's all ok this side ?
<MrUnagi> what chmod permissions give users read write ability
<MrUnagi> 777?
<dotblank> lighta, good point
<demonsoul09> @dotblank shell-fm can launch on a designated audio device but it needs the device = path set in the config file
<flyk> disc checking just takes a while I guess
<dotblank> demonsoul09, can you give me an example of what the path may look like? if you are talking about /dev/dsp then we would have to work around that
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> MrUnagi:  777 gives everyone execut/read/write.  proberly not what you want
<tbruff13> w i seem weird but i have looked for a solution for this problem forever can i please have some help if you don't mind
<dotblank> 777 is dangerous
<flyk> ok, "no errors found" on disc check !!!
<dotblank> flyk, does the md5 match?
<dotblank> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<demonsoul09> @dotblank that's sort of the problem... in the man page for shell fm it says the device can be initialized for playback if the path to the device is given, but I have no clue what that path would be
<tank8465> still havin the problem
<flyk> I ran the disc check on the disc
<lighta> tank8465, states what you did
<flyk> boot up, chose to check it there.....
<dotblank> demonsoul09, hmm do you have a link to the man page I may try looking at it
<MrUnagi> i chmod 775 the directory, and my sftp user still cant create directories.....did i do it wrong?
<tom866> hello?
<tank8465> today i did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 on both my computers
<dotblank> flyk, is your cdrom drive old?
<flyk> what's wrong with the disc checking itself ?
<tank8465> not the first time ive installed it
<flyk> this is dvd edubuntu
<tank8465> wireless usually works flawless
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  and tell the channel the actual problem.
<tom866> guys i installed ubuntu 10.10 onto windows 7 using wubi and the gmail on pidgin in ubuntu will for some reason not work
<dotblank> MrUnagi, what user is your sftp user? you know you can use sftp/scp with your regular shell accounts
<lighta> so router work fine with other computer ?
<tank8465> yeah
<naiad> is there a way to remove meta packages and it's dependencies?
<flyk> drive is not too old
<flyk> it works fine afaik
<MrUnagi> dotblank: i have a specific user that i want to have only sftp access
<wilton> Anyone know if the game runs on full ubuntu
<tbruff13> my problem is an issue with the sugesstion bar showing up as a weird green in cromeium i dont know why i happened after i used mac4lin
<dotblank> naiad, open its control file find the depends copy and past it into apt-get remove?
<tank8465> wilton: what game?
<tbruff13> i want to send a link to show you what i mean
<tom866> hello?
<demonsoul09> @dotblank, yes, sent you a pm
<flyk> you can't run md5 on a burned disc though...can you ?
<wilton> cabal
<lighta> hmm tank8465 what did you tryed already ?, just to see what I can think more
<nit-wit> flyk, yes
<MrUnagi> Make sure you have permission to modify this file.
<tank8465> i just keep trying to connect
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  paste a url. and sumarrize the issue. not all of us have the time/option to access a web site.
<MrUnagi> does 775 not give permission?
<naiad> dotblank, that's what i've been doing, but it seems silly to be able to install all the packages with the meta but not remove them ;\ heh
<tank8465> i made sure the password is all good
<lighta> nothing else ?
<tbruff13> Dr_Willis,  are you there
<tank8465> nah
<lighta> reboot router ?
<tank8465> idk thats the problem: again im on it
<dotblank> naiad, I think it may be on purpose.. try using the computer janitor to remove them
<flyk> I thought you check the md5 on the iso file
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  add a new user see if affects them.. if not. then you got some theme setting for the problem user. twiddle with the various theme settings, or reset gnome totally back to defaults perhaps
<Trea> hey can someone tell me a chat client that supports video through yahoo messenger?
<MrUnagi> ls -l gives drwxr-xr-x    2 1002     1003         4096 Dec 28 01:24 test.......what does this mean
<dotblank> demonsoul09, hmm I was looking at the man but I don't see anything about audio path? what option are you refering to?
<tbruff13> okay
<bomberinsandals> hi
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  last i checked mac4lin  had some sort of Undo script. but i also recall hearing it had issues.. we cant really give much support for things liek mac4lin that do so many changes.
<wilton> the game is cabal online
<tom866> lol hey lordnoid
<bomberinsandals> im cracking my own wep adress but i cant get a succesful authentication is it my wireless card?
<Trea> does anyone happen to know of any chat programs that support yahoo with webcam?
<bomberinsandals> wep password not adress
<dotblank> bomberinsandals, did you change your card out of mnitor mode?
<dotblank> monitor*
<bomberinsandals> yes i shut it down with ifconfig
<bomberinsandals> im thinking it is not compatible
<dotblank> um.. but did it create a monitor interface?
<bomberinsandals> im pretty new to backtrack so im not totally sure whats going on
<dotblank> did you use airmon-ng
<tom866> guys i installed ubuntu 10.10 onto windows 7 using wubi and the gmail on pidgin in ubuntu will for some reason not work
<dotblank> use airmon-ng stop iface
<bomberinsandals> ok this is my line of commands airmon0ng stop wlan0
<bomberinsandals> then ifconfig wlan0 down
<bomberinsandals> then macchanger
<bomberinsandals> then airmon -ng start
<bomberinsandals> soo?
<dotblank> bomberinsandals, why did you start the monitor mode again?
<MrUnagi> when logged into sftp, i am unable to create a directory, it says permission denied......i tried to chmod 755 but still unable to......what can i do to enable write access?
<lighta> tom866 there an pidgin chan for this
<dotblank> MrUnagi, maybe checking the ssh log files will help?
<nexus74> hey all
<MrUnagi> dotblank: permission denied doesn't say enough?
<bomberinsandals> dotblank  I was following a written sheet i aquired from a friend
<MrUnagi> meaning, the log will really say more than that
<MrUnagi> ?
<flyk> what's wrong with the disc checking itself ?
<John___> MrUngai: did u set the correct permission
<dotblank> MrUnagi, maybe not.. but I'd say its worth a try
<nexus74> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to run Mac versions of Photoshop / Flash ?
<MrUnagi> john__: i set 755 for the user....is that not correct?
<MrUnagi> dotblank: where is the log located?
<dotblank> nexus74, hmm you can run windows ones with
<dotblank> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<John___> read,write,acess
<John___> access
<nexus74> Right, I new about Wine, but my versions are now mac..
<MrUnagi> er not for the user
<MrUnagi> i set 755 on the directory
<nexus74> anyway, how does wine affect the performance of the apps?
<bomberinsandals> so do you think if i dont include airmon-ng start then i can get an authentification packet back?
<nexus74> is wine something that is maintained?
<John___> MrUnagi: try reading this http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<dotblank> nexus74, depends on the app
<nexus74> ok
<ZykoticK9> John___, there is no "access" permission in linux/unix - there is X for "execute" which means something different when applied to directories
<SnowyOwl> Hey, I'm hoping someone can help me out here.
<reff67> lbomberinsandals try h**p://code.google.com/p/fern-wifi-cracker/
<flyk> I don't see how md5 is suppose to do anything more than when you boot the disc and have it check itself for defects
<SnowyOwl> I'm trying to install ASCIIquarium, but I've run into a problem.
<John___> i might be thinking something else
<MrUnagi> John___: ls -l returns drwxr-xr-x 3 waynrdude root 4096 2010-12-27 19:24
<John___> hold on
<SnowyOwl> I installed all of the required programs and they finish without any errors, but when I go to launch ASCIIquarium, I get -bash: ./asciiquarium: Permission denied
<SnowyOwl> What could be the problem?
<MrUnagi> Snowikku: sudo?
<nexus74> who here uses Ubuntue for all there needs?
<flyk> it said it's 100% verified, so I'm convinced the disc is fine...moving on, checking cables
<bl4ckw1r3> hi guys
<SnowyOwl> anyone know?
<bl4ckw1r3> does anyone know how to install CMUS or MOC??
<SnowyOwl> I'm sure it's simple
<bomberinsandals> albeit that program is neat id rather understand how to manually run the code
<MrUnagi> i dont see what i am doing wrong
<ZykoticK9> SnowyOwl, are you getting this error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548113/
<John___> MrUnagi: there is 3 permission that u set like: User, Group, Others
<reff67> what kind of wireless card are you using? can it inject?
<SnowyOwl> ZykoticK9, I typed perl asciiquarium, and it's working now -.-
<SnowyOwl> weird
<MrUnagi> John___: 755 = user is at 7 group is at 5 and others is at 5 yes?
<bomberinsandals> thats what im thinking that it not compatible
<SnowyOwl> Why does ./asciiquarium not work?
<SnowyOwl> while perl asciiquarium does?
<Dr_Willis> SnowyOwl:  its not set to a excutable file, or the first line of the script is not a proper #!/bin/perl
<ZykoticK9> SnowyOwl, for me even using "perl asciiquarium" doesn't work?  so no idea ;)  Glad you got it working.
<reff67> airmon-ng
<reff67> what does it say
<bomberinsandals> this isembarassingbut how can i check what wireless card i have
<SnowyOwl> How would I make it an executable?
<SnowyOwl> Thanks Dr-Willis and ZykoticK9, btw :)
<ZykoticK9> SnowyOwl, "chmod +x asciiquarium"
<SnowyOwl> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | SnowyOwl
<ubottu> SnowyOwl: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lighta> eh Snowikku you just give him the right to get execute
<bomberinsandals> ok i got it
<bomberinsandals> wlan0           Atheros         ath9k - [phy0]
<lighta> it has to be an executable or you talking about doing a script
<reff67> That will work
<reff67> you on ubuntu or backtrack?
<SnowyOwl> it works when i type ./asciiquarium now :)
<bomberinsandals> backtrack 4
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | bomberinsandals
<SnowyOwl> this is cool
<ubottu> bomberinsandals: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<John___> MrUnagi: try setting 775 and see if that works
<reff67> you have the patched drivers
<bomberinsandals> im not sure whats going on
<reff67> what are you doing?
<MrUnagi> chmod 775?
<SnowyOwl> now to move the files to a better location
<bomberinsandals> like what do you mean
<bomberinsandals> patched drivers?
<Trea> can someone answer a question I have about some chat clients please
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, 755 would give read/write to USER & GROUP, and Read to everyone else
<reff67> airmon-ng start wlan0
<MrUnagi> which group?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, sorry 775 i meant
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: do i have to set the chmod from the user i want it to affect
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, the group that own the file/directory - use "ls -l" to see
<lighta> Trea, what you question again ?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, it only affects the user/group that owns the file/directory - use "ls -l"
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: drwxr-xr-x 2 waynrdude waynrdude 4096 2010-12-27 19:24
<Trea> do you know of any that support webcams?
<MrUnagi> the first waynrdude is the user and second is the group right?
<lighta> any what ?
<bomberinsandals> under driver it says ath9k - [phy0]
<Trea> chat clients
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, right
<kanaly> meebo.com
<John___> MrUnagi: correct
<lighta> you mean something like msn ?
<kanaly> best chat pogramm
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: i THINK my user was able to create directories but i cannot delete them
<JohnnyJet> Hi, is there any way to encode videos in WMV9 format under linux ?
<lighta> pidgin does webcam support for jabber as I remenber
<kanaly> use it in your browser
<em> /w/ 1
<Trea> yea but I currently use pidgin but it doesn't support it for yahoo, haven't tried msn though
<Dr_Willis> JohnnyJet:  ffmpeg or mencoder. and the proper options. or front endd to those like winff
<dec2010> ok i  got java sitting in downloads an cant figure out how to get terminal to let it download
<reff67> aireplay-ng -9 mon0 <-----tests for injection
<cdubya> how can I convert an avi file to an mjpeg?
<lighta> try for jabber Trea
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, that i wouldn't be able to explain?
<lighta> amsn does support webcam too for msn ofc
<rww> dec2010: ignore whatever you downloaded, add the partner repository, install sun-java6-plugin package
<JohnnyJet> Dr_Willis, encode, not decode, to my knowledge ffmpeg does not encode in WMV9
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: it may not actually be there, when i view them from my sftp client i do not see them
<rww> !partner | dec2010
<ubottu> dec2010: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: only in ssh
<lighta> Trea, skype =)
<Weems> dotblank: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> JohnnyJet:  check its faq./ its possbible the default version in ubuntu is missing some of the codecs.
<dec2010> nevermind
<SimplySeth> ubuntu 10.04 ... is there a special trick to bridge networking with bond0 ?
<dec2010>  i'll  stick with windows
<bomberinsandals> ok it says injection is working
<dec2010>  this is too complicated
<lighta> dec2010,
<lighta> ok tell me your issue
<Dr_Willis> dec2010:  have a nice day then.
<JohnnyJet> Dr_Willis, i've been searching for hours, ffmpeg is not the solution
<Dr_Willis> JohnnyJet:  theres always mencoder.
<rww> running one line in terminal and installing a package is complicated? heh.
<Dr_Willis> JohnnyJet:  if neotehr of those cant do it.. id almost say its not doable then
<dec2010> no issue just want to download java without dealing with codes
<Trea> :lighta thanks, but do you know of any that support yahoo and video within that?
<dec2010> then i want to install securities
<lighta> ah dec2010 you can do that with sinaptic
<JohnnyJet> Dr_Willis, unless I could get wine and windows media encoder working
<reff67> airodump-ng --channel (ap is on) --write output --ivs mon0  	
<Dr_Willis> dec2010:  the normal java in the repos works fine forme..  actually i think if you checked the proper option at the start of the installer it would have auto installed it.
<gartral> I booted ubuntu on my cr-48 >.> anyone else doing this? I need help with mouse pad
<lighta> Synaptic
<SimplySeth> s/sinaptic/synaptic/g
<dec2010> i have xubuntu 10-10
<lighta> oh perfect
<lighta> I have xfce also
<lighta> menu>accesory>ubuntu logiteque
<John___> MrUnagi: just check if u set ur sftp client correctly
<dec2010> ty lighta
<lighta> dec2010, you'd better come in xubuntu instead
<MrUnagi> John___: i dunno what would need to be set?
<dec2010> wheres xubuntu
<lighta> . /j #xubuntu
<Morbus> i have /etc/ufw/applications.d, but the values within don't seem to be read at all...
<Morbus> ah ha, nevermind, i see.
<administrator_> ff
<ComeOnFatty> Coucou
<MrUnagi> am i suppose to run chmod from the user i am trying to affect?
<John___> MrUnagi: just try and see if that works
<ComeOnFatty> Français ?
<rww> ComeOnFatty: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ComeOnFatty> Y'a des français ici ???
<rww> ComeOnFatty: no, English here. French in #ubuntu-fr.
<JohnnyJet> ComeOnFatty, il y a un channel français, sur  #ubuntu-fr
<thethinker> cannot play dvd, title menu fine, issue?
<John___> MrUnagi: be sure u read it if u have time http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<Dr_Willis> thethinker:  you did install the decess stuff?
<gccster> guys ive installed php5 and php5 apache2 mod for ubuntu10.10 and while phpmyadmin my own php scripts dont run apache prompts them for download what can be wrong?
<thethinker> i installed something called totem?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | thethinker
<ubottu> thethinker: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gccster> *phpmyadmin runs
<Failican> hey, I have a .rar file that i want to unzip but ubuntu says cannot create archive :( what how do i unzip it?
<rww> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> Failican:  install teh unrar program.
<flyk> sudo apt-get install unrar ?
<Failican> okej i has to try this
<Dr_Willis> tab completion works for apt-get :)
<SimplySeth> ubuntu 10.04 .. attempting to do network bridging using bond0 .. should I stop trying or can  it be done ?
<thethinker> ubottu: why can't vlc be added to ubuntu by default?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> thethinker:  legal reasons - most likely
<rww> Plus it's Qt-based, and adding a bunch of Qt stuff to the default install would take way too much space.
<thethinker> is there something to explain the legal reasons?
<spydefender> thethinker, licensing
<kanaly> hi how to install a tar,gz file?
<SimplySeth> kanaly: you mean unpack ?
<chris_osx> thethinker: well it includes all that evil coder/decoder stuff like mpeg and such
<Dr_Willis> !compile | kanaly
<ubottu> kanaly: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> kanaly:  totally depends on whats in the archive
<spydefender> kanaly, untar it and make&&make install
<ZykoticK9> kanaly, .tar.gz if an archive format (so what's inside is what matters - but it's probably source code)
<John___> MrUnagi: did that work?
<MrUnagi> how do you transfer files to the sftp
<ZykoticK9> kanaly, what is it?  are you sure there isn't a DEB or PPA of the software?
<chris_osx> kanaly: quick and dirty? tar -xzvf file.tar.gz        then  cd into the directory and type ./configure   then  sudo make install
<gccster> ubuntu 10.10 gets me in trouble all the time
<gccster> with old ubuntu libmodapache php5 worked fine damn
<MrUnagi> John___: i can't do that because the user does not have shell access
<chris_osx> gccster: why? have you got naughty pictures on your box?
<chris_osx> ah ok
<gccster> munin worked fine also
<gccster> now shit
<kaddi>  is there a wysiswyg editor for bb-code?
<Failican> Thank you ubuntu channle, it works like a fish in the water with unrar program :=)
<John___> MrUnagi: r u Transfer files securely with SFTP
<KarlHungus> is apache shipping with an upstart init conf yet?
<gccster> sorry
<IdleOne> !language | gccster
<ubottu> gccster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MrUnagi> John___: yes
<John___> hold on
<gccster> i think ill install an older version of ubuntu
<John___> MrUnagi: here http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_sftp.htm
<mobius551> im having trouble installing ubuntu
<mobius551> i looke video when I select an option from the install menu
<mobius551> loose*
<chris_osx> lose
<mobius551> lose*
<KarlHungus> i suppose i know apache (the asf) isn't shipping httpd w upstart, but i'm curious if the sysv init script has been ported over to upstart for ubuntu (stable or newer) yet
<Guest9859> how can i extend a partition
<MrUnagi> permissions are good, my client didnt want to see it
<neiz> Anyone familiar with the Razer Orochi mouse?  Looking for ubuntu drivers, but can only find mac/windows on their site
<FaiLican> I use irssi client atm, what is the advatages with irssi compared to other irc clients?
<Dr_Willis> Guest9859:  gparted live  cd - is handy for resizeing partitions
<Bing0> FaiLican, that isnt an ubuntu question.. ask in offtopic
<SimplySeth> FaiLican: its command line .. that's always a plus :)
<rww> Failican: 1) more configurable, 2) quicker to do everything with keyboard shortcuts than point-and-click, 3) autobleh
<Dr_Willis> FaiLican:  i perfer weechat to irssi. :) both are command line based
<Dr_Willis> FaiLican:  use what you like..  try one for a week.  try others.
<spydefender> Anybody uses UCK?
<FaiLican> k, i've been using xchat but i like the configurablity in irssi :)
<the_file> hi I am looking for a program that is gpl and similar to this: http://oi56.tinypic.com/2wgx55y.jpg
<John___> MrUnagi: did u check ur client computer if it setup correctly
<gartral> how do i install updates without touching the kernel? my computer requires a special kernel too run.
<chris_osx> gartral: uncheck the kernel updates
<the_file> John__: you make sure that updates your trying to install don't mes with kernel
<ShapeShifter499> ahhh help I killed sound on my computer after trying to fix the problem of sound playing through the speakers while my headphones were plugged in..  and I do not know how to get it back
<SimplySeth> the_file:  .. wish you the best on that one .. #offtopic
<ShapeShifter499> I'm getting this following error
<FaiLican> ontopic, anyone got good suggestions for a nice themes for the desktop?
<ShapeShifter499> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<gartral> chris_osx: i dont use graphical package managers
<KarlHungus> 21:09 < chris_osx> gartral: uncheck the kernel updates
<KarlHungus> that is terrible advice, fwiw
<ZykoticK9> gartral, research "pinning" not really sure it's what you need, but maybe
<SimplySeth> FaiLican: art.gnome.org #offtopic
<gartral> KarlHungus: any pointers that are constructive to me updating correctly, please?
<chris_osx> KarlHungus: could you elaborate on that claim?
<KarlHungus> gartral: preferably move you custom kernel code to a module and use akmod or dkms
<gartral> ZykoticK9: I did, and it only works if what your pinning is already installed.
<TheLolrus> Hello, I have a strange problem with pitivi. When trying to render on any format, it says it is rendering but the file is still stuck on 0 bytes. Do you guys happen to know why it isn't rendering?
<gartral> KarlHungus: NOT possible, the BIOS boot stub is in the kernel. and it's signed and running from a TPM.
<gartral> KarlHungus: it's a google cr-48 laptop. meant for the new chrome os
<KarlHungus> gartral: are you getting it prebuilt? or can you make a new one from sources?
<gartral> KarlHungus: yes, prebuilt, no only the recovery kernel is availible out of source.
<mobius551> how can i work around the ubuntu install if I lose video when selecting options from the menu?
<TheLolrus> strange, running through a terminal fixed it
<tbruff13> hello
<FaiLican> uptime
<FaiLican> ops
<tbruff13> thelolrus
<KarlHungus> gartral: hmm. thats interesting =) are you sure you want updates at all?
<tbruff13> i need help with something
<gartral> brb
<tbruff13> I am trying to run world of warcraft under wine and the installer works but it tells me that i might be behind a firewall
<rocfly> 哪儿个聊天室是中文的
<tbruff13> how do i set up ubuntu's firewall to work with wow
<kanaly> use sudo  apt-get install wine
<psycho_oreos> !cn| rocfly
<ubottu> rocfly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tbruff13> i have wine it works the wow installer even works
<chris_osx> tbruff13: are you connected to a router?
<mobius551> i keep losing video when selecting an item from the install menu, any way to work around it?
<tbruff13> but it tells me i am behind a firewall that is stopping the program from working correctly
<KM0201> tbruff13: ubuntu's software firewall is off by default... so you've either enabled it, or you're behind a router
<Russia> Can anyone help me fix my wubi installation?
<tbruff13> i downloaded one thinking it would help
<KM0201> help what?
<tbruff13> if i uninstall it will it leave my computer open for any damage
<KM0201> tbruff13: it's not windows...
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help?
<bluezonee> How skilled must one be in programming to join the ubuntu development team?
<tbruff13> yes i know but ubuntu does have some bad content that lurks online
<tbruff13> but i will disable this firewall
<ShapeShifter499> help!  I've killed sound on my computer after trying to install the drivers from this link   http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<KM0201> tbruff13: please link me to some of this "bad content"... i've been using Ubuntu for almost 5yrs, and have yet to run into it.
<ShapeShifter499> :(
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, don't understand why would you do that, I'd check kernel logs
<chris_osx> tbruff13: are you connected to a router?
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, how?
<tbruff13> i was told by someone that wine could be used as a frontend for windows viruses to infect ubuntu
<KM0201> tbruff13: i wouldn't listen to that person anymore
<KarlHungus> KM0201: http://cve.mitre.org/ is a good place to start looking.
<tbruff13> okay
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  bad contend that lurks onlike? I have to wonder what you are even refering to.
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, you need to go into terminal and type in `dmesg'
<ZykoticK9> tbruff13, most but not all, the malware fails to run in wine - but it's certainly possible
<tbruff13> viruses
<KM0201> KarlHungus: i'll have to just trust you know i'm rolling my eyes
<tbruff13> i need help turning off the firewall
<bluezonee> tbruff13: possible, but highly unlikely (IMO)
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:   wine has the ability to run window software.. so yes. that would include malware and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  what firewall did you install exactly?
<aeon-ltd> tbruff13: bull. 99.9999999999999% unlikely, wine (and other emus) are sandboxed the worst they could do is hog ram and cpu, and corrupt others in the wine userspace
<psycho_oreos> tbruff13, you cannot turn off the firewall, it is integral part of kernel so to say
<tbruff13> all i installed was a program from ubuntu software center called firewall configuration
<Dr_Willis> a bad app in wine. could  mess up your users home dir i guess.. but thats not going to infect the ssytem
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, actually the firewall isn't turned on in Ubuntu by default
<KM0201> psycho_oreos: it is "turned off"(ie, open out, open in) by default however
<KarlHungus> KM0201: :P but its true
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, more like what I thought as not configured, i.e. nothing on the rules table
<KM0201> KarlHungus: i geuss that depends on how gullible you ae.
<KM0201> *are
<tbruff13> i know i think i acidently turned it on how do i turn it off
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, here is that output
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, http://pastebin.com/W5wAxfuk
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  rerun that gui tool you turned it on with?
<tbruff13> k
<bluezonee> How skilled must one be in programming to join the ubuntu development team? (question re-asked)
<KM0201> lol
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, I was trying to fix my sound problem, where sound was playing through the speakers and headphones at the same time
<psycho_oreos> KM0201, still I believe it would still work if you add rules to the table, it'll block, pretty sure its active just with noting configured
<tbruff13> k it is open
<gartral> KarlHungus: I played around with that idea, but as long as i dont update kernel i should be aok
<tbruff13> it says incoming deny outgoing allow
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  perhaps -->  sudo ufw disable
<ZykoticK9> !motu | bluezonee you might want to start here.  good luck.
<gartral> and if i fubar it all, i'll start over
<ubottu> bluezonee you might want to start here.  good luck.: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<tbruff13> should i allow the incoming too
<KM0201> psycho_oreos: i don't know.. i don't think it is.... i'm behind a router though.. and when i've needed ports open, i just open my router, and it works
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, oh and when I try running alsamixer either as root or not I get this error "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  as a test totally disable it
<cntb> I know it may sound low precaution on securtity , but I need to not receive on boot GUI the keyring password screen unblocking window IOW have it permanently unblocked
<bomberinsandals> can anyone give me a crashcourse in wpa cracking
<cntb> !keyring
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, seems like the driver isn't loaded judging by that dmesg output, lspci -k may also prove if there's driver loaded to the sound device
<tbruff13> this is what i got back Dr_Willis
<tbruff13> Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<rww> cntb: System -> Preferences -> Keychain and Passwords (or whatever it's called), in the window that pops up, right-click the entry for the login keychain and hit Change Password. Leave the new password boxes blank, click through the warning.
<psycho_oreos> bomberinsandals, its off-topic, has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bomberinsandals> sorry
<bomberinsandals> what would be an appropriate chat room for it then?
<tbruff13> ok now what about if it is the router causing the issue how would i fix that
<cntb> rww thks
<psycho_oreos> bomberinsandals, probably #aircrack-ng
<bomberinsandals> thanks
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, hmmm    http://pastebin.com/ceLW6ju5
<gartral> dude, freenode is lagging
<psycho_oreos> KM0201, what I meant is that if you add a rule to the iptables table, like for example drop all outgoing packets it will do so without needing to be started
<needhelp1> j
<needhelp1> i need help, ive been having a problem i cant solve and i cant find any information online about it. it has to do with unetbootin and the startup disk creator, it installs fine to my 4gb usb but every time i try to boot from the usb drive i get the same error
<magn3tz> How is it that sharing to a Windows network is still so infuriatingly impossible in today's day with Ubuntu
<needhelp1> kernel_thread_helper 0x6/0x10
<KM0201> magn3tz: what do you mean "sharing to a windows network?
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, seems like its loaded, it just didn't create the necessry /dev/mixer I think..
<needhelp1> i have formated the drive over and over again, and formated the volume to recreate the mbr
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, which startup disk creator?
<tbruff13> The Blizzard Downloader requires that TCP and UDP ports 3724, 4000, 6112, 6113, 6114 and 6881-6999 be forwarded.
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, from sy stem admin in ubuntu
<tbruff13> this is the ports i need forwarded from my router how would i do that in ubuntu
<magn3tz> KM0201: If I go in and "share" a folder with Nautilus, I assume taht should make that folder visible to Windows computers on the same network
<aeon-ltd> magn3tz: how's it? install and configure samba; chck firewall = thats it
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, so how do I get it to create that?
<KM0201> tbruff13: that all has to e done in your router, has nothing to do w/ ubuntu.. you need to refer to your router documentation
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, why don't you just use unetbootin purely to download ubuntu iso and load it onto the USB drive?
<magn3tz> I installed samba, the default cfg appears to be fine. Right-clikc "Share" and nothing shows up in windows.
<magn3tz> aeon-ltd: what firewall?
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, i have, same error
<tbruff13> i tried but i cant find my username i never put one in
<KM0201> magn3tz: uh, you have to set windows to look at the share
<rww> tbruff13: 1) Forwarding ports on a router is something you do on your router with a web browser, not a setting in Ubuntu. 2) Blizzard downloader doesn't /require/ ports be forwarded, it just wants you to so it can use your upload bandwidth to send patches to other users.
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, was thinking if you can check to see that you can load the module in verbose mode
<aeon-ltd> magn3tz: depends if you've set it up or not
<magn3tz> KM0201: as in point it at \\cole-ubuntu-desktop\
<mobius551> i need to edit the boot parameters because I lose video when using the traditional install, how do I do this?
<needhelp1> pseubodot, i have used this same usb thumb drive before with unetbootin with a linux distro that worked fine
<tbruff13> oh thanks rww
<magn3tz> aeon-ltd: I haven't.
<needhelp1> after the first use i keep getting this error though
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, not likely, if so, that error sounds more like kernel panic/oops which may also mean insupported kernel
<KM0201> magn3tz: do you have a folder set up to share now?
<magn3tz> yes
<magn3tz> KM0201: yes.
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, I'm still learning linux, how would I go about that?
<KM0201> magn3tz: open my computer
<magn3tz> KM0201: okay.
<KM0201> and go to tools/map network drive
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, i know the kernal is supported because im using ubuntu now
<KM0201> magn3tz: choose a driver letter, then hit enter.
<magn3tz> KM0201: it's not seeing the computer and trying to connect to it manually fails. I don't think Mapping a Network Drive is going to work, but I will try.
<KM0201> hold on
<magn3tz> KM0201: yeah, dude, it's not showing up and its not accessible.
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, `modinfo snd-hda-intel' from my output it seems like there's no verbose option
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, uh
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, ERROR: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko: No such file or directory
<KM0201> magn3tz: can the two machines ping each other?
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, well that single line paste seems like it came from kernel spewing up, it might also be you trying to use a 64bit version of ubuntu when your computer can only handle 32bit
<thethinker> want to add a blacklist to ubuntu's filtering software, where to find them?
<magn3tz> KM0201: I'm remoting into my Ubuntu machine from my couch, so yes, most definitely.
<needhelp1> the iso i have is 32 bit, i double checked, and i checked the md5 wich was ok
<magn3tz> KM0201: I also have SSHFS going from Ubuntu to Windows.
<needhelp1> the iso i have is 32 bit, i double checked, and i checked the md5 wich was ok psycho_oreos
<magn3tz> lol, that's the thing, I know what I'm doing and I still can't get it to work. Once a year I try this and I just leave frustrated.
<cntb> magn3tz: Ia m interested in remoting my oldmans ubuntu lucid thru freeNX
<nyRednek> question, what is the package for the service config?
<magn3tz> cntb try x2go. it's easier to configure, has audio and folder sharing. uses the nx protocol but isn't compatible with other NX clients/servers.
<magn3tz> cntb: x2go has clients for most all platforms
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, ahh wait it says modules available but if that posted an error it seems like the necessary file is gone and the module list was not updated.. I'd probably check to see if there's traces of the file somewhere under that parent directory or at least under the kernel version, if not then chances are at minimum you'll need to reinstall kernel modules but better yet is to remove realtek's driver first
<nyRednek> particularly samba config
<cntb> will conside magn3tz but is not freeNX mostpopular and supported magn3tz ?
<needhelp1> has anyone here ever seen an error for a usb boot from system disk creator or unetbooting regarding   "Kernal_thread_helper" ??
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, weird, well as far as I can tell its a line from kernel, you might want to try back tracing as to locate where was the originating source of conflict
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, it wont drop into a cli, just freezes the pc
<magn3tz> cntb: idk, I had problems with freenx.
<magn3tz> cntb, I install x2go-one and I was connected from my laptop 3 minutes later.
<magn3tz> cntb, sound worked out of the box, etc.
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, um realtek's driver had a install script, but no uninstall script, so I don't know where and what to remove
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, which is what I meant, but I suppose the screen was scrolling fast prior to freeze? and that was the only line you saw?
<needhelp1> well its going through a list of things, and stops on that .. i can see everything before
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, I just checked my filesystem   and the file is no where in the directory
<cntb> ok magn3tz link to follow if you are so kind pls?
<needhelp1> lots of numbers .. like <[0312394]  .
<magn3tz> Yep, still no ubuntu desktop >_<
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, maybe check the contents of the install file and see if the files were placed where the install said
<magn3tz> cntb I added the repos: http://www.x2go.org/index.php?id=7 installed x2go-one and it was done. really.
<cntb> x2go-one resident on som erepo? magn3tz ?
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, before that, if you can't see it then you may need to readjust vga settings to enable more lines on the screen
<cntb> k thks magn3tz
<magn3tz> cntb, that link has the repositories
<magn3tz> cntb, no problem. good luck
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, can you give me 5 mins i can write some down
 * magn3tz is going to murder samba
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, err yeah sure, but like I said, that's usually serious if you saw lines about it, which ubuntu are you trying to boot via unetbootin anyway?
<needhelp1> 10.10
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, brb
<psycho_oreos> and you're currently running 10.04?
<woshishui> hi
<luciel> Hi, I'm currently awaiting an SSD in the post. Due to this I have two options open: clone my current HDD or a fresh install - which is better (either is fine). Secondly, is there a way if I do use the SSD fresh can I use the swap partition on the HDD, or create one as applicable?
<max_sharpe> hi hi.
<luciel> Or should I put a swap partition on the SSD?
<computerwiz_222> hey guys im having issues with a 10.04 server with root raid1'd. i used a live cd to edit a borked fstab and now it boots to initramfs
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, um ok so it looks like it auto compiles the driver from a .tar.bz2   full of the alsa source and I tried looking inside that but I can't find any info to as where the files got installed to
<magn3tz> OH LOOK. It *still* doesn't show up
<psycho_oreos> luciel, if you're new to linux I'd probably do fresh install, but cloning may just work without too much issues.. as for using swap partition on hard drive it should be possible with minor tweaking to /etc/fstab file
<woshishui> do not to say
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, is it a Makefile?
<luciel> psycho_oreos, Not that new, but not worked with an SSD before.
<intrader> Anyone, where can I find the settings for the fan on my Dell Inspiron 8200  with ubuntu maverick. The fan is always on - the CPU use is abou 4%.
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, oh ya the makefile lolz hold on
<roydaman2> ok guys gotta noob question i am tryin to dual boot xp and zorin on 2 seperate HDD but i cannot get GRUB to work
<computerwiz_222> i was messing with nfs, created a mount and added the line to fstab. i used the live cd to reert he
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, kernet_init
<needhelp1> do_basic_setup
<needhelp1> irq_to_desc
<needhelp1> etc etc
<psycho_oreos> luciel, I haven't worked with SSD either but I'm under the impression that they work the same as a normal hard drive without the usual mechanical sounds and what not. I guess no harm in cloning hard disk contents across to see if it works, if it doesn't then maybe you'll need to adjust the settings to make it work or to simply reinstall
<computerwiz_222> revert the file, and now i get initramfs
<gartral_> how do i force delete failed downloads?
<magn3tz> wtf
<magn3tz> I can see my computer, I just can't use the hostname
<magn3tz> what a load of crap
<Roaks> hello, i have a question
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, I'll pastebin the makefile
<mopflite> I received the /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-restart-required notification tonight except that firefox has not been upgraded or reinstalled (not by me anyway) - should I be worried?
<roydaman2> i guess what i need is some 1 to walk me thru how to edit the GRUB file properly
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, what about a line or two leading up to the first lines of [<c01221314>] foo or whatever you may see?
<Roaks> i wish to make a reproducer video, how can i do?
<needhelp1> cant see up that far
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, try readjusting the vga= line under isolinux
<psycho_oreos> or err casper I think in that case
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, maybe i cant get around this entirely .. what im trying to do is .. do a fresh install of ubuntu .. if possible from within ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, http://pastebin.com/QLZvE9gX
<needhelp1> i installed originally with some personal information and i want to remove it
<gartral_> how do i force delete failed downloads in apt??
<luciel> psycho_oreos, Thanks. So similarly, if I use the visual install, setup / on the SSD and /home on the HDD and a swap partition on the HDD will the auto installer sort the rest?
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, i dont have a cd, and the usb isnt working
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, not easily no
<psycho_oreos> luciel, it should iirc
<lighta> hey does someone know wich software can convert my video file into wm9
<lighta> ?
<Roaks> use mencoder
<Roaks> mencoder is a software that convert videos into diferents formats
<lighta> do you know if it support wm9 ?
<Roaks> i think so
<Roaks> or use, ffmpeg
<Roaks> sorry for my english
<hozer29> buenas?
<hozer29> hello?
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, I'd format the USB completely first, use unetbootin and then load it with the ubuntu iso and retry again.. failing that there's not much other alternatives apart from trying to locate the source of the problem or do dist-upgrade from your current release and hope that it still works (probably may want to backup important data first)
<masjota> hola
<LinoSP> masjota: hola
<Roaks> hola
<Roaks> como estas masjota?
<psycho_oreos> lighta, there's a switch or so I believe under mplayer to see what -vo codecs are supported.. basically if mplayer supports it so does mencoder
<gartral_> why is downloads from cononical coming so slowly?
<LinoSP> hozer29: hola
<psycho_oreos> !es| Roaks
<ubottu> Roaks: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lighta> friend say mencoder wasn't working for wm9, any other idea ?
<masjota> me pueden ayudar :-) soy nuevo...
<psycho_oreos> err oops
<Roaks> claro masjota yo tambien soy nuevo
<psycho_oreos> !es| masjota
<ubottu> masjota: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Roaks> lighta: use ffmpeg
<rww> Roaks, masjota: English here. Spanish in #ubuntu-es.
<lighta> ffmpeg doesn't support wm9
<LinoSP> discriminadores  xD
<lighta> guys it' really wm9 the issue here :(
<rww> LinoSP: no, just separating out various languages to avoid confusion ;P
<gartral_> why is downloads from cononical coming so slowly?
<rww> gartral_: because their servers are overloaded
<LinoSP> :P i know   xD
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, thanks for your help, im gona try one more thing.. brb
<psycho_oreos> lighta, I don't know if wm9 is specifically supported, though I think wma and wmv are supported
<psycho_oreos> needhelp1, nw
<Roaks> gartral: u must to find servers in your location
<gartral_> Roaks: i'm in us
<Roaks> so, could be a problem with your ISP
<twiztid> hey gang... could anyone help me out with getting a WMP54G RT2500chipset wireless networking card goin on 10.10?
<rww> no, the various canonical.com repositories are overloaded.
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, :/
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, there's an option to make uninstall
<psycho_oreos> but in either case it may have borked your setup
<mopflite> I received the /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-restart-required notification tonight except that firefox has not been upgraded or reinstalled (not by me anyway) - should I be worried, potential security issue?
<gartral_> rww: the download just stopped, dead
<rww> gartral_: this is not unusual, in my experience.
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, but wouldn't reinstalling alsa from repo fix this?  I've tried and it has not? know why?
<twiztid> could anyone please help me out with getting a Linksys WMP54G RT2500 chipset wireless networking card goin on Ubuntu 10.10?  Not too sure what driver would be appropriate...
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, its not the alsa that's messed up, its the kernel modules for sound are pretty much gone because in the Make file it specifies to remove it, check lines 212 and more below from that last pastebin link you sent me
<psycho_oreos> twiztid, normally rt2x00 driver by serialmonkey (which should come standard as integral part of kernel) works
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, err s/Make\ file/Makefile/
<Roaks> i want to know how can i make a reproductor program like mplayer?
<amalloy> i'm using wubi to dual-boot ubuntu/windows, and am suddenly unable to boot to ubuntu, receiving the error message "unknown command (loadfont)". the problem seems to be documented at http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10165304, but i can't easily boot from a live cd - is there any way i can edit my grub.cfg from windows?
<Halik> ntt.net
<twiztid> psycho_oreos: not to be obvious, but you mean to tell me that itll work out of the box???  :O
<psycho_oreos> twiztid, yup in other words :)
<psycho_oreos> twiztid, well at least it should
<simon_> when i use world of warcraft on opengl mode it give me an error,but i can run it in direct x(but it goes very slow) i'm using lucid 32bits with intel g31 without compiz.  PD:render yes.gears:5000 frames in 5s
<twiztid> psycho_oreos: OMG IM GUNNA FAINT! LOL THX! Im on it!
<taransvar> hello ubuntu friends
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos,o.o
<researcher1> is it possible to download updates in zip form so that the same can be applied on another ubuntu machine which does not have internet?
<taransvar> how are you
<taransvar> ?
<rww> !offline | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<rww> stupid tabs
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, so I killed my sound modules?
<MrUnagi> how can i list the cli history?
<rww> !offline | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, yup, kernel sound modules
<StrangeCharm> how do i use rm to remove every file whose name matches a particular pattern inside a directory and it's subdirectories? say, i want to remove *.txt in /malarkey , and also /malarkey/stuff, and /malarkey/junk
<psycho_oreos> MrUnagi, less ~/.bash_history
<rww> MrUnagi: the "history" command, or "less ~/.bash_history"
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, :/
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, so no fixing that without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Roaks> rm -rf *.txt
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, it may work if you reinstall linux-modules
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, oh?
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, ok one sec
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, well reinstalling would be the last avenue but at this rate you're quickly headed towards backing up and reinstall :) you need to be familiar with linux in order to get out of the mess you created initially
<MrUnagi> ty
<Roaks> somebody here is a programmer?
<psycho_oreos> MrUnagi, nw
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know what program I'd need to turn my local host into a FTP server
<amalloy> StrangeCharm: you want something like $ find -name '*.txt' | xargs rm
<BlackWeb> I know redhat then theres vsftpd
<StrangeCharm> thanks amalloy
<lighta> BlackWeb, well you need an ftp server, something like vsftpd, proftp..
<psycho_oreos> BlackWeb, there's plenty, even vsftpd is available inside ubuntu repos iirc, you can search in the very least for ftpd under apt-cache
<lighta> there vsftpd here also
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, I can't find that package
<BlackWeb> alright, ya wasnt sure, i went to the terminal and tried to get it and it couldnt find it so maybe need to google it
<BlackWeb> Thanks :)
<xfranz> what are you looking blackweb
<xfranz> what are you looking blackweb?
<BlackWeb> went to terminal and tried sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<nintnint> #mpd is dead, can anyone help me?  I do sudo mpd and get:  listen: Failed to listen on localhost (line 69): Address already in use
<BlackWeb> and couldnt find it or my respositories are out of date or something
<rww> nintnint: Ubuntu installs mpd as a service, so it's already running. Set it up how you want it, then sudo service mpd restart
<tdh20021> hi everyone!
<Roaks>  hi!
<gll> hello
<xfranz> what is the use of vsftpd?
<psycho_oreos> ShapeShifter499, hmm bugger, I can see there's restricted modules in the repo. I'd say you may have to reinstall linux-image-generic then
<gll> how to change the background color of the menuitem in GTK ?
<nintnint> nick@nickmain:~$ sudo service mpd restart
<nintnint>  * /etc/mpd.conf must have pid_file set; cannot stop daemon.
<MrUnagi> what in the.....my ftp user cant download any files, says permission denied, how do you set that permission?
<bomberinsandals> how do i run a game i downloaded
<psycho_oreos> xfranz, very secure ftp server
<Paolo_CT> .
<xfranz> ahhh
<pixelpirate> Best Netbook distro?
<psycho_oreos> !unr| pixelpirate
<ubottu> pixelpirate: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Duwes> hello baby
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| Duwes
<ubottu> Duwes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rallias> Question of compatibility: Can the filesystem copy tool copy into a mounted truecrypt enclosure?
<psycho_oreos> !pm | xfranz
<ubottu> xfranz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<psycho_oreos> rallias, you might want to ask that in truecrypt support channel
<russia> Can I access files on another partitions on Ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> russia, yes
<psycho_oreos> provided that they are mounted of course
<amalloy> i'm using wubi to dual-boot ubuntu/windows, and am suddenly unable to boot to ubuntu, receiving the error message "unknown command (loadfont)". the problem seems to be documented at http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10165304, but i can't easily boot from a live cd - is there any way i can edit my grub.cfg from windows?
<xfranz> psycho_oreo: can tell me how to install vsftpd?
<russia> psycho_oreos: Would I need mount it with "sudo mount /windows/directory/here /newdirectory/
<magnetzz> Can anyone help me register my hostname on my network please
<psycho_oreos> xfranz, why do you want to install it? you need to be able to know how to configure it afterwards
<magnetzz> I have samba installed... I have my hostname set... my windows machine can access my IP, but it does not see it's hostname...
<psycho_oreos> !mount| russia
<ubottu> russia: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, I been using ubuntu for a year, and I just installed kde a couple weeks ago, since then, I been having problems with the audio (input and output), it works for a while, and suddlendly fail...Any healp pls?
<magnetzz> god this is so frustrating
<psycho_oreos> magnetzz, its the router that needs to be made aware of the hostname by resolving it, either that or you can manually add entry into windows
<nintnint>  * /etc/mpd.conf must have pid_file set; cannot stop daemon.
<magnetzz> psycho_oreos: why can I type WINDOWS_MACHINE_HOSTNAME into ping and it works.
<magnetzz> I didn't set it manually in the router...
<acerB> hi guys
<psycho_oreos> magnetzz, and you're pinging from the windows machine itself?
<Duwes> hey
<gll> hello , is there anyone know how to change the background color of the menuitem in GTK ?
<magnetzz> psycho_oreos: I can ping my windows machine by hostname from ubuntu, but not the other way around.
<xfranz> for safety
<Flannel> nintnint: You need to edit /etc/mpd.conf and set some stuff up before it'll run.  But once you do, you'll be able to start it (as a service).
<acerB> is there an alternative to youtube-dl?
<magnetzz> I didn't set anything in /etc/hosts or in the router to enable that.
<Duwes> Is this place safe
<Duwes> ?
<magnetzz> I assume the router is aware via netbios, etc
<Duwes> answer me guys
<Duwes> Is this place safe?
<magnetzz> Duwes: ? safe for what?
<Duwes> yah
<tdh20021> Safe ?
<Duwes> i'm asking
<Duwes> yup
<Duwes> can't i be hacked here?
<magnetzz> psycho_oreos: further, my router sees my cole-ubuntu-desktop hostname and is aware of it
<xfranz> i want to know how to install vsftpd for security
<psycho_oreos> magnetzz, no idea, maybe linux has arp cached entries which maybe generated by other potential sources such as from samba for example, windows is pretty dumb on the other hand when it comes to interop
<magnetzz> Duwes: You're fine. I have no idea what you're talking about.
<Duwes> ok thank you
<psycho_oreos> xfranz, you might want to search for vsftpd-HOWTO on google to see what you're getting into
<Duwes> magnetzz thank you
<tdh20021> duwes:i think it is you problem
<xfranz> thank you
<Duwes> what do you mean?
<acerB> is there an alternative to youtube-dl?
<tdh20021> duws: you can connect by proxy server
<Duwes> tdh20021: what do you mean?
<psycho_oreos> acerB, that has got nothing to do with ubuntu
<xfranz> Duwes: hey
<Duwes> xfranz: hey
<nintnint> flannel: any idea what stuff?  I've set up the proper files in the proper directories
<tdh20021> duews: if you dont want to be hacked , you can connect by proxy
<psycho_oreos> proxy isn't all that safe either
<rww> nope. freenode and #ubuntu block open proxies that aren't TOR
<Flannel> nintnint: There's a few things (passwords and such) that it mentions you need to set.  Once you've done that, you should be able to start mpd (sudo service mpd start)
<acerB> psycho_oreos,  the prob is that when i want to download a vid from youtube for offline viewing it doesn't seem to download the videos
<Duwes> i want to learn how to hack can someone help me?
<xfranz> psycho_oreos: now i know
<nintnint> i've never neeeded to set up mpd with a password
<rww> Duwes: no
<psycho_oreos> acerB, again, its not related to ubuntu, not in the remote sense
<maco> Duwes: if you mean cracking (criminal hacking) it is not permitted here
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| acerB
<ubottu> acerB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magnetzz> I smell troll
<Duwes> sorry
<Duwes> i'm just joking
<rww> psycho_oreos: youtube-dl is in Ubuntu's repositories, and is thus on-topic for #ubuntu.
<Duwes> maco: i'm just joking
<acerB> Duwes, I would recommend http://www.hackforums.net for your early start
<psycho_oreos> rww, ahh my mistake, didn't know that was available
<Duwes> can you help me about internet security rather?
<Duwes> acerB: thank you acerb how nice of you
<magnetzz> "Internet Security"?
<magnetzz> lol #ubuntu's the wrong place for any/all of that
<acerB> no brobs Duwes
<Duwes> Why are our IPs are visible?
<treetop> im having issue with ubuntu server starting up it asks me a question but i cant type i troubleshooted all the most common things like maybe my keyboard and stuff but my real question is whats the best way to get my /var/www/ files off the hardrive
<xfranz> how can u say its safe here for hacking when the IPs are visible?
<xangua> !cloack > Duwes
<Gnea> acerB: I've found that if you go to youtube-dl's site, you can get the latest there and it works
<xangua> mmm no cloack fact
<skraps> when you fart and noones around does it still smell??
<Duwes> what?
<acerB> !cloack
<xangua> !cloak > Duwes
<gll> somebody help me ..
<ubottu> Duwes, please see my private message
<Gnea> !ot | skraps
<ubottu> skraps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> !ask | gll
<ubottu> gll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Duwes> wait
<gll> how to change the background color of the  menuitem in GTK ?
<Gnea> gll: a menu *item*?
<Duwes> ubottu: thank you very much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gll> yes
<rww> Duwes: IPs are visible by default because that's how IRC works. It's also how HTTP and email work.
<Duwes> rww: thank you for the information
<Duwes> this irc is cool guys
<Duwes> the bot is cool
<Gnea> that's a wee bit too specific, I think you can change the colors of menus themselves, but menu items, that's up to the icon.  I doubt that gnome is diverse enough to support such a thing.
<acerB> Duwes, think of it as flashin a badge around with ur name on it
<Duwes> how is that?
<Duwes> cloak > duwes
<Duwes> hahahahah
<gll> Gnea: thank you
<max_sharpe> i just noticed this irc shows ips
<max_sharpe> lol
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, I been using ubuntu for a year, and I just installed kde a couple weeks ago, since then, I been having problems with the audio (input and output), it works for a while, and suddlendly fail...Any healp pls?}
<Duwes> prayer is the best answer
<soreau> Paolo_CT: In what way does it fail?
<craigbass1976> I'm using dyndns; Were I using just an ip, I'd throw something in /etc/hosts so I could just do somthing like ssh mybox.  How do I do something like that when rather than resolving an ip I've got to resolve a hostname in /etc/hosts?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: I will start the session, and if I play a video, it may work or it will suddlendly stop working in any minute
<Paolo_CT> soreau: Not just with a video, with everything, it suddlendly stop working. Input and Output
<soreau> Paolo_CT: Have you checked the audio setting in kde panel? Are you using pulseaudio?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: Yes, about puseaudio I just kill the process and start it again, but nothing happened
<MrUnagi> why do i not have permission to download from sftp.....which permission is that?
<soreau> Paolo_CT: Do you still have gnome installed or how did you install kde?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: I still have gnome
<soreau> Paolo_CT: If you log into gnome does it work ok?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: Nop, It doenst work the sound
<soreau> Paolo_CT: It doesn't work at all in gnome or it just has the same intermittent problem?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: I was just trying to think about that, but I dont really remember, I will log into gnome and came back in here
<espansbab> how can i hide my IPadd here
<rww> !cloak | espansbab
<ubottu> espansbab: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<MrUnagi> what permission needs to be set for a user to download from sftp?
<skraps> depends
<MrUnagi> on?
<wp_wpqhs123> yes
<StrangeCharm> how do i run a shell using a socks proxy?
<rww> MrUnagi: Does the user you're logging in as over sftp have permission to read the files you're trying to download?
<MrUnagi> i get permission denied when trying to download but not when upload
<skraps> mrunagi: if root is creatign the files etc in the ftp account root directory , you need to adjust the ownership and group id before because the ftp user wont have the same uid and giud as root,
<UncleChips> hey... I have an Ubuntu 9.04 machine thats is responding "It works!" on port 80 but I cannot seem to find where it is running that from... :/
<MrUnagi> rww: chown is set to the user and chmod is 755
<MrUnagi> skraps: it is a file that the user uploaded
<rdw200169> UncleChips: /var/www
<skraps> 744
<UncleChips> ty rdw200169
<skraps> mrunagi 744 is rwx r r
<rww> UncleChips: fyi, 9.04 reached end of life in October and is no longer receiving security updates. It isn't supported in this channel, and it's strongly recommended that you upgrade to a supported version.
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<w11_> hi all
<w11_> asdasd
<UncleChips> rww: I sure am, in about a week I'll have 10.10.. but its a dedicated vps so I need to have the guys clean install without all the garbage disabling updates and other 3rd party junk
<MrUnagi> nevermind i think it was just the one file
<rww> UncleChips: okay :)
<rdw200169> UncleChips: for the standard apache installation, your website should reside, in some way, shape, or form, in /var/www with the owner/group as www-data (this way you don't get crazy 'no permission' stuff when you browse your site).  furthermore, you should reference how to set up a basic apache configuration for your server, so you can have directories, and such
<UncleChips> I noticed even after sudo apt-get remove apache2 lighttpd ... that I still get responses on port 80 saying 'It Works' because this is what is in /var/www/index.html .... is this normal for having removed the 2 apps?
<Dr_Willis> UncleChips:  they are still in ram.. stop the service perhaps
<Paolo_CT> soreau: Hi, I just restarted my system into gnome, the sound wasnt working at all now
<enyawix> why is Ubuntu 32 recommended on the Ubuntu page? Is there a bug in the 64 bit version that stands out over normal bugs?
<cr215> does anyone use myth tv?
<gartral_> enyawix: yes, FLASH
<enyawix> myth tv rocks
<rww> enyawix: no, it's recommended so that people who don't know what version to get get one that works on most things
<rww> enyawix: Flash works fine for me.
<xubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<rdw200169> enyawix: mostly b/c you only need 64 bit for crazy math/physics or if you have greater than 8GB of ram
<Flannel> UncleChips: Just removing "apache2" doesn't remove the server, you'll need to remove a few more packages.  Assuming you're on a recent version and picked the defaults: sudo apt-get purge apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-common apache2.2-bin apache2-suexec apache2-doc apache2-utils
<soreau> Paolo_CT: But it was working in gnome before you installed kde, right?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: Right
<UncleChips> Dr_THanks Flannel, I'm doing that right now...
<enyawix> rdw200169: 64bit is over ten years old why wont 32 die
<Paolo_CT> soreau: It stop working after I installed Skype in KDE (I doubt that was the cause, but after I remove skype, there was no change)
<enyawix> thanks for the help
<gartral_> ARGH
<CP2100> Would xubuntu run on a 2ghz/256ram laptop better than XP?
<killo> enyawix: Because 64bit has little advantage
<rdw200169> enyawix: probably b/c of the storm AMD weathered some 20-odd years ago when they release a 64-bit only proc.
<Dr_Willis> CP2100:  perhaps.. Lubuntu may work even better
<Paolo_CT> soreau:  Again, that might be just a coincidence
<soreau> Paolo_CT: So it was fine for a while before installing skype?
<Paolo_CT> soreau: YEs
<craigbass1976> Anyone had trouble mounting a Christmas present in Lucid?  I'm having trouble with a philips mp3 player.  lsusb shows it, but it won't mount.
<CP2100> Is Lubuntu stable?
<UncleChips> ... THERE we go, the web server is gone... now I can clean re-install it to get wtorrent going... thanks you guys! :D
<Blue11> CP2100: probably - I have win xp and ubuntu 10.04 (lts) on a compaq deskpro 733 mhz 384M o ram
<Dr_Willis> CP2100:  works decently well here.
<Paolo_CT> soreau: I installed skype using Ubuntu Tweak
<soreau> Paolo_CT: Try removing the config files for skype and make sure no skype processes are running
<soreau> Paolo_CT: What else did you do with ubuntu tweak?
<KM0201> Paolo_CT: skype had some issues earlier in the week w/ their servers... i just downloaded the .deb from skype.com and it works
<KM0201> ubuntu tweak...lol, is it possibly worse than wubi?
<Paolo_CT> KM0201: Update repos, installed software, clean after that
<CP2100> Dr_Willis:  I am 100% Linux noob.  So I am looking for something to replace Windows without any real effort to play roms (nes and snes) along with use facebook/youtube and maybe some flash games on websites.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had no issues with 'ubuntu-tweak'
<Dr_Willis> CP2100:  lubuntu can cover the basics.
<KM0201> Paolo_CT: so what happens skype just doesnt start, or what?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Please guide me about http://askubuntu.com/questions/18988/openvpn-on-ubuntu-10-10 ?
<Paolo_CT> KM0201: No, The sound (Input and Output) stop working, right after I installed skype
<Diamondcite> CP2100: NES and SNES wise, try ZSNES which should have a linux version
<KM0201> hmm
<Paolo_CT> KM0201: And now (after removing it) still doesnt work
<KM0201> thats odd
<enyawix> CP2100 ubuntu or mandrake would be great for you
<Paolo_CT> soreau: No process are running, and the config file (should be in ~/.skype?) is empty
<CP2100> And Sega roms too, obv.  But I just dont want to have to keep trying different distros to find one I like.  I already tried Puppy which was really messy on start up and took like 30 minutes for me to figure out how to do wireless adapter to work.
<CP2100> I just want to make sure what distro I choose will run better than XP on my 256 ram cpu.
<Dr_Willis> CP2100:  30 min in puppy.. heh.. thats odd..
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, you still there?
<CP2100> Well I didn't know what I was doing and had to do trial and error.
<Dr_Willis> CP2100:  if you want uber-minimal-roll-your-own - theres 'tiny core linux' but i would say - try lubuntu
<enyawix> CP2100: facebook games work fine but farm town is broken
<Paolo_CT> KM0201: I was thinking about reinstalling, but before that, in the case that is a bug, I want to see if I could give any information that could be helpfull
<soreau> Paolo_CT: Its pretty obvious that something you have installed messed things up.. if you want a better kde experience, you might be better off trying kubuntu from a live cd and see if it works. If it still has the same problem, you can file a bug
<KM0201> Paolo_CT: honestly, i don't know.. skype works flawlessly for me..
<CP2100> I will try Lubuntu.
<ShapeShifter499> psycho_oreos, sounds back but I still have that other issue where the computer can't tell when the headphones are plugged in and I have to manually set it in sound preferences
<Paolo_CT> soreau: Thanks for your time, I will reinstall tomorrow.
<unrealjeff> is there a not so serious ubuntu channel?
<unrealjeff> not so crowded
<enyawix> CP2100: if you have 356 ram you need to hack ubuntu
<Paolo_CT> KM0201: Thank you for your help. Will reinstall after all
<deww> CP2100: it probably wont run "better"
<soreau> ! ot | unrealjeff
<ubottu> unrealjeff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> Paolo_CT: sorry i couldn't be more assistance.
<JesusBond> ClamTk freezes while recursive filesystem scanning. Finds 545 viruses in the home partition, which is encrypted. I tried to scan with avira from usb but it doesn't scan the encrypted files, what scanner should i use now?
<enyawix> CP2100 ubuntu starts many services at boot you simply do not need
<unrealjeff> soreau: thanks! :D
<Paolo_CT> KM0201: Thanks anyway :D
<Morbus> anyone know if there's anythign that terminates background processes (or nohup'd processes) after 90 minutes?
<CP2100> enyawix:  I am using 2ghz/256ram/64mb video/40gb hd.  The laptop is 7-8 years old.  My mom gave it to me.  I am also 100% new to linux.
<CP2100> enyawix:  So I am just looking for anything that will run better than xp along with playing nes/snes/sega roms and do facebook/youtube with minimal effort on my half.  To good to be true?
<enyawix> CP2100:  just google for BUM. BUM = boot up manager
<bastidrazor> enyawix: why use google? use synaptic and install it. CP2100
<CP2100> I am downloading Lubuntu right now.  I have bad internet.  Says it will take 2 hours. :\
<enyawix> bastidrazor: i do not know if you have it. i do not run ubuntu. that is for my girlfriends computer
<caboose885> anybody on here good with drivers?
<Dr_Willis> CP2100:  torrents are handy
<KM0201> caboose885: drivers for...?
<Dr_Willis> caboose885:  perhaps be a bit more clear in the problem. :)
<enyawix> caboose885: i can help
<Diamondcite> CP2100: with specs like tat lubuntu sounds about right, Flash and Firefox should work fine, zsnes for your SNES games, not sure about your NES and SEGA games...
<caboose885> Dell Duo....brand new and the touch screen is screwed up
 * KM0201 once taught a drivers ed class
<CP2100> Diamondcite: Okay
<caboose885> It works in Windows *shudder*
<caboose885> but when I boot in to ubuntu back to back its no longer functional
<CP2100> Dr_Willis:  Yeah.  Torrents are good, but I am fine with waiting.
<KM0201> caboose885: it's fairly irrelevant that it works in Windows...
<caboose885> it works if I reboot from Windows to Ubuntu but not if I just boot into Ubuntu
<caboose885> I think its a calibration deal
<KM0201> allt hat proves, it's nt a hardware problem
<Diamondcite> CP2100: If asked to make one, please consider making a swap partition (if it doesn't do it automatically?)
<CP2100> a swap partition?
<caboose885> I know windows doesn't have anything to do it but I know its not a hardware issue
<TMN_> i just ordered laptop with ATI switchable graphics. the switching probably doesn't work on linux but is there usually easy way to kill the integrated gpu and use the discrete one all the time?
<caboose885> BIOS
<enyawix> CP2100:  like the windows swap file
<CP2100> <-newb
<Diamondcite> CP2100: Err.. Window has a swap file in C:\, linux uses a swap partition, a space dedicated to putting things which don't fit in ram and aren't currently active.
<CP2100> Okay, so make swap if asked.
<soreau> TMN_: The radeon driver has great support for ATI cards now. Turn onboard gpu off in your system bios
<enyawix> CP2100:   linux can do a actual swap file with loop
<enyawix> but that is slower
<Diamondcite> CP2100: Your homework for example, will probably be in swap more often than facebook =P
<caboose885> if anyone is interested here is the running thread of the Dell Duo Issues...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1628232
<TMN_> soreau: awesome. thanks. how is 3d support of radeon driver? haven't dealt with ati on linux in years
<enyawix> anyone here using the cloud server? if so did you like it?
<bastidrazor> TMN_: i'm using radeon on an X1200 and everything works
<TMN_> sounds good
<bastidrazor> TMN_: the last 2 releases of ubuntu have vastly improved ATI support. all has worked well for me since 9.10
<caboose885> bastidrazor: My ATI Support dropped in 10.04 +
<caboose885> My ATI Radeon X1400 is glitchy now
<KM0201> caboose885: whats your device?
<bastidrazor> i'm still on 10.04
<caboose885> its sometimes unusable
<JesusBond> When I run the ubuntu virusscanner, it finds 500 viruses on the encrypted home partition (recursive scan file system), but freezes before i can delete them. I tried to scan from usb boot with avira, but it doesn't scan the encrypted files. What should i try now?
<magnetzz> I wnat to remove php5-cgi but it keeps trying to install apache
<KM0201> JesusBond: 500?...lol
<magnetzz> god I can't get anything to work right today
<dagot> i'm still on 9.10
<soreau> TMN_: The support is very good, especially for 3D in chips r3-5xx. The r6-r8xx support is growing rapidly and many things already work well
<jon8_> magnetzz, apt-get remove php5-cgi
<caboose885> @KM0201: I filed a bug with the Launchpad but its still being fixed....I'm assuming
<soreau> caboose885: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<BlueEagle> magnetzz: Is the apache install failing and therefoer you cannot remove php5-cgi?
<magnetzz> jon8_: right, it then tries to install apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common BlueEagle
<caboose885> soreau: 10.10
<magnetzz> BlueEagle: no, apache was installed, I removed it and it installed php5-cgi
<cached> I know this isn't strictly an ubuntu question at all, but I'm not getting much assistance elsewhere: is it possible, given the google chrome / firefox cached files for a certain (css, in this case) page, to recreate the original source?
<jon8_> magnetzz, when using 'apt-get remove' its trying to install something?
<jon8_> hmm.
<JesusBond> KM0201: Do you have an idea how to scan enncrypted home partition alternatively?
<soreau> caboose885: What is glitching exactly?
<R0b0t1> Hello, would anyone happen to know if the problem with Ubuntu 10 and Macs is fixed? It had to do with no X.
<BlueEagle> magnetzz: Any useful error messages?
<R0b0t1> Assuming it's fixed, I'ma try to upgrade.
<KM0201> JesusBond: no i don't... what virus scanner are you using again
<caboose885> soreau: the screen will flicker almost. Sometimes the driver totally crashes and kills the computer
<BlueEagle> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<soreau> caboose885: Are you using kms?
<caboose885> soreau: this all started the day I updated past 9.10
<obiyoda> I just ended up with a new dell precision m4500 but trying to install 10.10 and all I get is a blank screen when booting any ideas.
<caboose885> no its a laptop
<jon8_> obiyoda what video card?
<soreau> caboose885: Pastebin your X log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log file)
<JesusBond> KM0201: the one from ubuntu and another one from avira for usb. but avira doesn't scan the encrypted files
<magnetzz> It's not an error.....
<magnetzz> It just does it
<KM0201> obiyoda: does it eventually get to the desktop?.. my screen is usually black until it hits the sign on screen... also, during hte "black screen".. hit escape, and see what the terminal is doing
<obiyoda> its nvidia not sure of the make
<Ja23> obiyoda: check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<obiyoda> KM0201, I can't don anything won't let me switch to a terminal just seems kind of stuck
<KM0201> JesusBond: i dunno, maybe try avast for linux?.. i've used it w/ pretty good luck (never on an encrypted partition though)
<KM0201> obiyoda: is it a live cd, or an install?
<BlueEagle> obiyoda: Try turning off modeswitch.
<obiyoda> KM0201, trying the livecd
<obiyoda> BlueEagle, how do I turn that off?
<KM0201> obiyoda: well, usualy, if you hit escape(do it right after you choose to try ubuntu)....  you'll see what is happening, and you can see where it is freezing
<Ja23> Does anyone have any suggestions for getting multitouch working on 10.04 for Ubuntu?
<caboose885> Ja23: whats the device?
<BlueEagle> obiyoda: First screen that the install shows you can press an F-key (I beleive F6) for advanced and turn it off. If you've already installed it you need to modify your grub.conf
<JesusBond> KM0201: i need to know before i download the scanner
<caboose885> Ja23: Have you install the uTouch package?
<Ja23> The touchpad on a new HP
<KM0201> JesusBond: well, i really don't know..
<samw3> Can anyone recommend the best way to back up a mounted partition?
 * KM0201 thinks encrypted linux partitions are more trouble than they're worth
<caboose885> Ja23: Oh I thought you meant multi touch as in a tablet pc
<Ja23> Caboose885: hehe, yeah I wish
<caboose885> Ja23: what exactly do you want the multitouch to do?
<Ja23> Caboose885:  two fingered scrolling, hoping it cleans up the way the trackpad works now
<JesusBond> KM0201: thanks anyway
<caboose885> Ja23: the two finger scrolling (if you can do it without tweaking) should be a quick toggle in the Mouse Properties
<Ja23> caboose: the buttons are also part of the track pad, so dragging to select text does not work correct
<Ja23> It's greyed out
<samw3> Can anyone recommend the best way to back up a mounted *ext3* partition? :)
<caboose885> Ja23: can you send me a link to the website that has your laptop specs? Like maybe the HP page?
<psycho_oreos> samw3, dar
<KM0201> !backup | samw3
<ubottu> samw3: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<samw3> thanks KM0201
<rsvp> from the command line, how does one get gui_app to appear on desk 2 ??   is DISPLAY the variable to tweak ??
<soreau> caboose885: Did you see my last message about pastebinning that file?
<Ja23> Caboose885: Specs http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/product/XG978UA%2523ABA
<caboose885> soreau: no
<caboose885> soreau: can you resend?
<soreau> <soreau> caboose885: Pastebin your X log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log file)
<caboose885> soreau: ok give me a minute
<obiyoda> BlueEagle, Looks like that worked thanks for the tip... I can get into it now Had to first press escape to get into the menu though.
<Ja23> Curious, I'm using Empathy, is there anyway to ask it not to show the connects, disconnects and timeouts?  They clutter up the screen sometimes
<lyle> I'm trying to use a sixaxis controller over usb. I don't have bluetooth, and apparently that's all sixpair deals with. Ubuntu community docs don't seem to be useful here. Halp plz.
<sacarlson> rsvp: I think you can just drag the gui from one display to the other from the bottom right boxes or from the top of the gui box you can also drag to move to next display
<dagot> use xchat
<soreau> ! pastebin | caboose885
<ubottu> caboose885: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<em> is the ubuntu torrent definitely faster than just downloading it directly?
<rww> em: depends on your connection. for me, yes.
<soreau> caboose885: Go to pastebin.com and pastebin the file then post the link it gives you back here
<paissad> hello guys, i would like to install mencoder-mt & mplayer-mt in Maverick, i used this repository in ppa launchpad
<paissad> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/libs
<paissad> here is what i put in my sources.list
<paissad> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/libs/ubuntu lucid main
<caboose885> soreau:  got it
<FloodBot2> paissad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paissad> but when i try to install, i have this error http://dpaste.com/291367/
<em> because this torrent for an alt cd of ubuntu 10.10 is taking PLENTY LONG
<xavante> could anyone help me with this issue: audio/x-imelody decoder
<soreau> paissad: Read what you just said <paissad> hello guys, i would like to install mencoder-mt & mplayer-mt in Maverick ... <paissad> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/libs/ubuntu lucid main
<em> it's normal for an alt ubuntu CD to take over an hour to torrent?
<xavante> rythmbox tries to install but can't find it
<paissad> soreau, and ?
<soreau> paissad: You do not want to use sources for other versions of ubuntu because it can mess up your package manager
<rww> em: depends on your connection.
<Dr_Willis> em:  totally depends on the seeders and your connection
<rww> and Ubuntu torrents have plenty of seeders
<Dr_Willis> em:  on release day - i was getting the iso's in under 10 min.
<rww> 10.10 alt does for i386 and amd64, anyway
<soreau> paissad: You are on maverick but using a repo for lucid
<KM0201> em: unless you have a slow connection, yes thats unusual... i usually torrent the ubuntu cd's down in about 10-15min tops
<paissad> soreau, because, the package was not built  for Maverick yet
<em> well this is an alt 10.10 amd64
<soreau> caboose885: Talk in the main channel here
<_Synergy_> I just installed 10.04 and have no sound. I have checked all the obvious things (it is not physically muted, speakers are on, alsamixer is not muted, etc). Ubuntu -does- see my sound card, note this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/80b2uj2U. Any suggestions as to how I should proceed? What do I check next?
<em> torrenting while sshing is hell.
<soreau> ! pm | caboose885
<paissad> soreau, i even used the repo of karmic ^^
<ubottu> caboose885: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KM0201> em: probably irrelevant, usually the ubuntu ISO"s are very well seeded
<UncleChips> I'm trying to install wtorrent with this guide http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/wiki/DebianInstall but it won't pull the svn file svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.wtorrent-project.org': Connection refused'
<Fezzler> Does the CD/DVD burner program that comes with Ubuntu burn iso files/images?
<paissad> soreau, but in any cases, i should get the package when i run 'apt-get install' no ?
<em> yes
<UncleChips> does anyone else have issues trying to get the svn files for wtorrent?
<soreau> caboose885: This command should spit back a link to the file:  sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<caboose885> soreau: What other program besides Vi can I use to open my /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Fezzler> Or do I need a different program to make an ISO file a proper CD
<KM0201> Fezzler: it should... i don't use brasero though, i always use gnomebaker... i know it does
<soreau> paissad: You should never use a repo for any version of ubuntu other than what you are running
<smw> Fezzler, it does burn ISOs
<KM0201> caboose885: probably gedit.. or whatever other editor you have on your machine.
<paissad> soreau, ok then ! but is it possible anyway
<paissad> fg
<caboose885> KM0201: Gedit complains about the character
<paissad> sorry, i thought i was in a terminal ^^
<soreau> paissad: Is what possible?
<caboose885> KM0201: I tried to open it using that but to no avail
<KM0201> caboose885: i'm looking at mine w/ gedit right now.
<KM0201> it's not complaining about anything
<paissad> soreau, installing a package of Lucid in Maverick (using apt-get)
<caboose885> Did you change anything about the file?
<soreau> paissad: No, dont try that
<paissad> soreau, ok  i won't
<KM0201> caboose885: change anything?.. why would i change a log
<soreau> paissad: Remove any sources that arent for maverick and apt-get update
<xavante> anyone can help me with this issue: audio/x-imelody decoder??
<soreau> paissad: Which package are you trying to install?
<paissad> soreau, mplayer & mencoder multithreaded
<paissad> mencoder-mt, mplayer-mt
<paissad> soreau, when i use debian-multimedia.org repository, its packages are too recent and the dependencies became quickly a big mess
<caboose885> KM0201: I will have to paste the log some other time. My internet has shut off and the only reason I'm still on is because it doesn't kill active connections
<needlez> anyone in here from yesterday that was helping me??
<gartral_> caboose885: do you use ssh at all?
<caboose885> gartral_: I have in the past but my server doesn't do much good when its in the same room as me
<soreau> paissad: Yes, as I said Do Not use repos for other distros or versions of ubuntu other than what you are currently running or else your package system will explide
<soreau> explode*
<paissad> soreau, so you think i should also avoid using debian-multimedia.org repo ?
<soreau> paissad: Is that what you are currently running?
<rww> paissad: debian-multimedia.net, unsurprisingly, is built for Debian. Therefore, it's a repo for another distro...
<bastidrazor> heh..
<paissad> soreau, not currently, i tried .. but its packages are too recent compared to the official one of Ubuntu, Medibuntu  ...  hence, i would have to satisfy too much dependencies (almost tricky & impossible ^^)
<paissad> thanks anyway for the advices ^^
<paissad> i give up
<rww> paissad: Medibuntu is in no way official.
<rww> It does, however, tend to work :\
<paissad> rww, yes i know
<paissad> i did not express myself correctly , sorry
<soreau> paissad: If you cant find a ppa providing what you want, you might be able to build it yourself from source
<paissad> soreau, yep, i got to build then
<needlez> can any one help me? My computer is set to go into sleep mode after a certain time, but if I have totem open. After the movie stops playing it doesn't kick in the sleep mode at the time out i specified. In fact all that happens is the screen saver kicks in then screen blacks out but computer doesnt sleep any help would be apperciated, have tried python and bash scripts... still no luck
<Know1edge> Hey guys, is there a way to make a live cd based on my current configuration to be able to reinstall my system with a bigger partition size later?
<Know1edge> I instaleld via the wubi installer, and am wanting to make it a permanent thing
<KM0201> Know1edge: not to my knowledge... you *might* be able to back up a wubi home, and import it on a regular install /home.. but hoestly, i don't think i'd chance it... wubi is just.. ::shutters::
<soreau> needlez: Totem likely disables the mode and should re enable it where its not
<soreau> needlez: Try a different player like mplayer
<gartral_> wubi should have been named wobbly
<needlez> soreau: forgot to mention same issue in VLC, and mplayer also
<Know1edge> Ah ok, I guess I can just reinstall all of the software I have
<Know1edge> once I figured out I can run photoshop via wine...i have 0 need for windows now
<KM0201> Know1edge: make sure you uninstall wubi completely, before you attempt to install ubuntu on its own partition
<Know1edge> KM0201: I will thanks
<soreau> needlez: Set the player to exit after the video playback is complete
<_Synergy_> I just installed 10.04 and have no sound. I have checked all the obvious things (it is not physically muted, speakers are on, alsamixer is not muted, etc). Ubuntu -does- see my sound card, note this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/80b2uj2U. Any suggestions as to how I should proceed? What do I check next?
<KM0201> Know1edge: well, don't go crazy and cut all your ties w/ windows..
<needlez> soreau: also mplayer shows the screen choppy and green outlines... but i will try
<Know1edge> On another note, what do you guys recommend for streaming video to xbox360
<soreau> needlez: What graphics driver?
<Know1edge> KM0201 Why is that ? :P
<KM0201> Know1edge: cuz the first minor issue you run into, you're gonna nuke linux and reinstall windows... i'd recommend dual booting for at least a few months.
<needlez> soreau: its a nvidia 310M graphics card with the driver version 260.19.06
<KM0201> Know1edge: unless youhave spare computers around...
<bros> Should I be able to write ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso to a USB stick and boot it?
<bros> (using dd)
<soreau> needlez: Try different vo methods for the players
<KM0201> bros: i think so.. but.. unetbootin is easy to download and works swimmingly
<zulgaban> hi
<Know1edge> KM0201: I have a few computers. I've been using linux since '99, just wanted to see what the whole ubuntu fuss was about -- am pleasantly suprised with how solid everything is
<needlez> soreau: gonna try mplayer now and see what happens hope your idea works it'd be nice to sleep and wake up with the computer in sleep mode like i want
<KM0201> Know1edge: oh ok... you should be fine then
<rww> bros: Ubuntu's isos aren't dd'able
<KM0201> Know1edge: sometimes we have to "newb-proof" our advice here.. :)
<mneptok> Know1edge: http://xbmc.org/
<Know1edge> Haha, understandable
<bros> rww: are there plans to make future releases dd-able?
<_Synergy_> nobody has a single suggestion for my sound problem?
<_Synergy_> i revert to my windows knowledge.. how would I remove the sound driver ubuntu 10.04 uses and manually reinstall it?
<rww> bros: Not that I know if. I wish they would :(
<rww> of **
<gartral_> yaaaay
<bros> rww: Does the kernel on ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso support booting from USB sticks?
<mneptok> bros: yes. does your BIOS?
<sacarlson> bros: there are apps that do install iso to the usb flash to enable boot from usb
<xangua> !usb | bros
<ubottu> bros: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> bros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xangua> i personally preffer uneetbootin
<psycho_oreos> the enabling of booting from USB is bios specific and can only be done with user intervention
<bros> mneptok: Yes. I just tried UNetBootIn. echo $? output 127.
<bros> (it failed)
<Know1edge> mneptok: xbmc doesnt stream to your xbox does it?
<Know1edge> its more meant for a media center pc, right?
<sacarlson> bros: what operating system are you running unetbootin from?
<gartral_> uhh crap
<bros> sacarlson: Arch Linux
<bomberinsandals> a
<gartral_> arch, owwie
<sacarlson> bros: I guess it's libs aren't setup for that?  you should boot a live cd and install to a usb flash from there
<needlez> soreau: change it to gl for vo thanks for that pointer hopefully all turns out good... thanx
<bros> I would just burn the Ubuntu CD and boot it if I had a CD ROM drive.
 * Diamondcite checks..
<campe> usb stick bar is ok
<Diamondcite> unetboot doesn't work in arch?
<soreau> needlez: Did it fix the video problems for now?
<bros> I didn't have Qt. Let me see if installing it helps. I thought the one binary would include everything it needed. It didn't output any error messages
<sacarlson> bros: well you can install ubuntu from your arch linux if you have some spare patition with 3gb for the installer and another drive attached to install to
<bros> it didn't help
<bros> How sacarlson?
<needlez> soreau: changing it to gl stopped the glitchy green screens in background play... not sure if it will kick in sleep after movie gonna check that now with mplayer hopefully it does
<gavron> anybody uses the phoronix-test-suite?
<soreau> needlez: Just make sure -loop is 0 or 1 depending if you want it to exit or keep playing
<gartral_> how would one transfer a /bin dir to it's own partition after a system has been setup?
<bros> I can do a lot of things. I would prefer to copy the contents of ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso to a USB stick then have some form of bootloader load it how it would be loaded if it were from a CD
<Diamondcite> bros
<Diamondcite> err
<gavron> did an apt-get install .. now what?
<sacarlson> bros: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<soreau> needlez: The problems with xv are probably because of poor xv implementation in the proprietary nvidia driver
<gavron> ltris
<gavron> oops..
<sacarlson> bros: from that point I guess you could also install it to your usb flash but I never tried that.  I just install to another hd
<nit-wit> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key
<Diamondcite> bros: is your unetbootin from AUR?
<Marikos> evening gents
<psycho_oreos> bros, are you running this from a pure console?
<Marikos> could anyone suggest a way to get my naugilus-vfs mounted ntfs external chmod 777?
<bros> I am going to see if installing SYSLINUX to a USB stick with the contents of the ISO will work. I configured SYSLINUX
<Alexxxx> o: any idea why my desktop running ubuntu 10.10 gives me some absurd errors ever since i updated it?
<nit-wit> bros: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key#UNetBootin
<sacarlson> Diamondcite: I think you might have a good idea,  your arch must have it's own distrubution of usb flash installers or compile unetbootin in it
<soreau> Alexxxx: Where and when are you seeing the errors?
<Alexxxx> on boot
<oxoocoffee> How do you enable multicast traffic in iptables?
<gavron> G'night ladies.. shall be back.. w/ same dumb question..
<soreau> Alexxxx: What do the messages say?
<Alexxxx> i need to doublecheck it i'm on my netbook and forgot my wife had needed windows earlier
<Marikos> nobody familiar with this?
<Alexxxx> i've got it booting now
<jon_athon> HELLO!
<karuru_> hi. i want to put the ubuntu 10.10 amd64 server image on an external hard drive and use this as an installation medium, how to? if i use unetbootin or pendrivelinux it says me "No Operating System Found" at booting
<Alexxxx> oh christ
<Alexxxx> it may just be a disk error now that i look into it
<Alexxxx> looks like one of the pitfalls of not having a gajillion different partitions
<evilbug> how can i connect to shoutcast stations via rhythmbox?
<sacarlson> Marikos: ntfs has no permitions,  I think you need to change access control (read writeable access) from mount options
<Jordan_U> karuru_: Does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<Marikos> scrooloose: i figured as much, could you point me in the right direction?
<karuru_> Jordan_U yes it does
<Marikos> my google-fu has been failing me
<Alexxxx> so it tells me error /dev/null doesn't exist. then /tmp no exist.
<karuru_> it is an external 2,5" 250gb hard drive (Western Digital)
<Alexxxx> it may be because i've got such a small partition on my SSD
<magn3ts> can anyone share a default /et/chosts with me? I editted mien and the internet is basically useless now
<em> is it possible that peerblock is blocking ips from sending me the ubuntu alt cd faster?
<magn3ts> requests for google take 2 minutes to load if they load at all
<em> does ubuntu use the RIAA to help seed it's alt CDs ?
<magn3ts> what?
<dotblank> This maybe a bit advanced but.. since 10.04 HAL has been removed so that means it is handled by device kit.. the only problem is that I can no longer set .fdi files
<sacarlson> Marikos: I see what you need here by modify /etc/fstab options http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/34923-mounted-ntfs-permissions-ubuntu.html
<rww> em: Anyone who wants to can seed Ubuntu CDs. Maybe the RIAA wants to. Who knows.
<dotblank> Is there a way to set options and propterties on device connect?
<Marikos> i appreciate it.  thanks :D
<Diamondcite> <sarcasm> The RIAA probably does this to counter any, these torrents are linux ISO defenses </sarcasm>
<Jordan_U> karuru_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 | hexdump" ? (change /dev/sdb to the device for your external drive).
<magn3ts> srsly, can someone take like 2 mins and upload their default ubuntu /etc/hosts
<magn3ts> I removed a line that network manager had added and everything blew up in my face
<karuru_> Jordan_U the problem is i have just a windows host :/
<magn3ts> this is a nightmare. I have just had problem after problem today with ubuntu
<Marikos> sacarlson: this looks like it's working via fstab, the drive is being managed by gnome-vfs
<needlez> soreau: didnt powersave i think gnome-power-manager is messed up think its something on their end no big deal
<Alexxxx> and
<jon_athon> Is there a windows command shell emulator for linux?
<francisco_> someboy knows how to detect wireless pcm4311 ??
<Alexxxx> i have a stupid GUI question. since the last distro i used before ubuntu was fedora 9 (it's been a while)
<francisco_> in ubuntu 10.10
<Diamondcite> jon_athon: Try dosbox for running DOS games?
<jon_athon> It would be helpful to troubleshooting remotely... I can't always remember all of the commands
<Alexxxx> i know GNOME is ubuntu default, but is there any way to use KDE/X without a completely different distro?
<rww> !kubuntu | Alexxxx
<ubottu> Alexxxx: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Xoke> jon_athon, you could set up aliases if that would help
<needlez> Alexxxx: what is your problem you had early pm me with the issue if this relating to new kernel update 2.6.35-24 i can help
<pbjarande> how to install vlc
<jon_athon> Xoke, nah, I'm trying to walk someone through fixing a windows machine
<Alexxxx> actually, it didn't start until after i updated needlez
<Xoke> jon_athon, *cough* del c:* /s ? :P
<francisco_> sudo apt-get xubuntu | sudo apt-get kubuntu
<rww> Alexxxx: and to change an existing Ubuntu install to Kubuntu, install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package.
<magn3ts> Can someone please assist me. My internet basically doesn't work.
<needlez> Alexxxx: after you updated your kernel rite??
<Alexxxx> ah ok
<francisco_> but i preffer to instal completly the distro
<Alexxxx> yes needlez
<Xoke> just to be clear, that WILL delete a windows C drive before anyone tries
<rww> francisco_: those aren't valid apt-get commands :\
<Alexxxx> but
<francisco_> because menus and apps merge and its a complete disaster
<Alexxxx> once i get through that stuff it loads fine
<rww> Xoke: Don't offer "joke" problematic commands, please.
<needlez> Alexxxx: look at this and paste your issues... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653568
<Xoke> rww, yeah, sorry
<Marikos> i can mess with this more later... night guts, thanks anyway
<magn3ts> oh my freakin god
<needlez> Alexxxx: im looking into the bugs with this new kernel image that was release seems theres alot of bugs at least a dozen that ive found myself so I went back to image 2.6.35-23-gen
<Alexxxx> yeah i'm contemplating doing that
<needlez> Alexxxx: you should also open up system monitor and go to about it shows that the kernel thinks your ubuntu 11.04 not 10.10 thats why so many issues wrong kernel
<jon_athon> Xoke, haha, not funny though. I accidentally did "rm * -r" the other day
<jon_athon> I lost my frickin home folder
<Xoke> jon_athon, ouch :(
<Alexxxx> oh and one more stupid question before i turn in. how much of a PITA would it be if i tried to install a distro on a different drive and get to it in GRUB?
<jon_athon> I meant to -r a dir, but I got he syntax wrong
<needlez> Xoke: please don't post fake unhelpful commands or you will be reported, this is a serious problem because ppl have been posting this in forums  as help and ppl are doin this
<Xoke> Alexxxx, I know a few people that do a separate /home and then you can (in theory) change distros much easier
<francisco_> SOMEBODY KNOWS HOW TO MADE WORK BROADCOM SATA BCM4311 ON UBUNTU 10.10?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there an ubuntu "lounge" channel on freenode?
<rww> EnigmaticCoder: #ubuntu-offtopic is our non-support chat channel
<Jordan_U> !caps | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<EnigmaticCoder> rww: ty
<Alexxxx> well i strictly boot from my SSD, 50GB is windows and 10 is nix
<francisco_> weel
<francisco_> nobodys answer
<needlez> francisco_: hey pm me
<pixelpirate> anyone one here use the ubuntu minimal before?
<needlez> francisco_: I can help
<bros> Unable to find live file system. I used SYSLINUX, everything booted fine
<bros> the ubuntu dots came up, then I got that error
<Alexxxx> oh and what about network file sharing between OS'es? specifically getting to my media folder from my desktop with windows running while ubuntuing on my netbook?
<jon_athon> francisco_, I had a broadcom NIC that didn't work with linux well... now I have an intel NIC that does
<Alexxxx> i've not been able to get it and everything i google gives me solutions for like 7.10
<Maahes> I added a ppa with add-apt-repository, I ran update, it connects to the server fine, when I go into synaptic, the ppa is not there.
<mgolisch> how do you know its not there?
<Maahes> mgolisch: Sort by Orig
<magn3ts> Can someone please help me? I was messing with /etc/hosts but I've restored it. My browsers won't load pages, it takes a long time to connect to irc
<magn3ts> I don't know what I did, but I desperately need help.
<mgolisch> Alexxxx: you should be able to browse your windows shares just fine
<Maahes> magn3ts: if you can't get help in here, try ##networking
<li_bai> i'm having a tough time using the At utility. i want to put my computer to sleep at a certain time, so i'm trying "/etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep" | at now, but this doesn't do anything
<greppy> magn3ts: have you done a reboot since you restored your /etc/hosts?
<Alexxxx> well i've been trying and i can't get it
<Xoke> I borked an install (on a friend's machine) by trashing the hosts file
<Xoke> couldn't sudo :(
<magn3ts_> The stupid file looks fine though.
<Maahes> Xoke: I recently just repaired my system after destroying 90% of /bin/ and /libs/
<magn3ts_> everything takes ages to load
<greppy> magn3ts: have you done a reboot since you restored your /etc/hosts?
<magn3ts_> greppy, yes
<unrealjeff> ubuntu 8.10 was amazing
<mgolisch> Alexxxx: hm you can try smb://ip/ in nautilus to directly browse that computers shares
<Xoke> Maahes, well wouldn't be the first time I trashed my Ubuntu install lol
<magn3ts_> 3 ping packets took 18 seconds
<mgolisch> Alexxxx: if its not listed if you go to network
<Maahes> Xoke: I had no sudo, no bash, no cd, ls, etc.
<greppy> magn3ts_: that doesn't sound like an /etc/hosts problem... but I could be wrong, can you paste your /etc/hosts?
<greppy> !paste | magn3ts_
<ubottu> magn3ts_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magn3ts_> those pastebins won't even load
<Xoke> Maahes, ouch
<Know1edge> than*
<Know1edge> oops wrong window
<Maahes> I added a ppa with add-apt-repository, I ran update, it connects to the server fine, when I go into synaptic, the ppa is not there.
<Maahes> anyone know why this might happen and or how I can fix it?
<Alexxxx> it would probably help me to try this with windows booted
<needlez> Maahes: did you add the gpg key for the repo you added?? also can you run sudo apt-get update from terminal and pastebin your errors if any
<mgolisch> Maahes: you see that it actualy downloads stuff from that repo if you update your packagelist?
<naiad> anyone have any recommendations on a bookmarking/connection manager for handling many ssh connections?
<ghostnik11> Has anyone had problems with brasero and burning DVDs in10
<magn3ts> I'm going to lose my mind.
<magn3ts> greppy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548145/
<MrUnagi> anyway to stream video from an sftp?
<Maahes> mgolisch: Yes. I have some duplicate entries in my sources though, deleting that and seeing what happens. needlez apt-add-repository gets the key for you automagically
<ghostnik11> .04 b/c I try to burn ISO to DVD -r and it keeps coming up as error b/4 it even starts to burn
<sacarlson> naiad: I'm not sure but I think nautilus does that for you,  I should test to verify
<Ironictiger> whats the best linux distro to install on a macbook? not talking about dual booting, talking about replacing the OS entirely
<laurus> Ironictiger, I recommend Debian...
<needlez> Maahes: ok just was wondering about that hmm not sure then what to do
<Crash1hd> ok I am confused I ran sudo tune2fs -r 0 -m 0 /dev/sdd1 on a drive I just got and it still showing 29.42GB used on a 2TB drive (empty drive)? any advice
<magn3ts> I can't remember the last time I was this close to just kickign the crap out of my computer
<magn3ts> there is no explanation for this whatso ever. It seems to be taking ages to get a dns fix
<laurus> Ironictiger, see http://wiki.debian.org/MacBook
<magn3ts> thats the only explanation I acn see
<Ironictiger> laurus, thanks
<laurus> Ironictiger, you're welcome!
<laurus> Ironictiger, for help go to #debian :)
<laurus> They can answer your detailed questions.
<Ironictiger> thanks!
<laurus> No problem :)
<greppy> magn3ts: remove lines 3,4 and 5
<greppy> magn3ts: also can you paste /etc/resolv.conf?
<magn3ts> greppy, resolve is just my router already checked it
<ghostnik11> Okay I am in virtual box and am running XP and vm and. Wanted to know if I can select my CD rom drive as the CD rom drive instead of virtual box additions
<magn3ts> greppy, no progress sadly
<magn3ts> Every single time it's a new domain it takes forever to load. I don't know where it's getting it's DNS lookups from, but I feat that's the problem.
<aablchen> ?
<magn3ts> yes siree, I'd happily pay a large sum of money to just have this fixed.
<Crash1hd> anyone?
<magn3ts> I know I've heard about this before... having terribly slow DNS for some small reason
<magn3ts> I just don't remember the fix
<cowslammer> does anyone know about laptop mode?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<laurus> Does anyone know if Ekiga development is dead or not?
<cowslammer> does anyone know about laptop mode?
<Ed_Money> is there a command line application that can easily sort a text file by the first character of each line?
<rww> Ed_Money: 'sort'
<ghostnik11> Laurus: I don't think it is dead b/c the ekiga mailing lust is very active
<rww> added benefit: it then goes on to sort by the second, third, nth, characters if the first characters match :\
<laurus> ghostnik11, really, that is very good to hear...
<Jordan_U> magn3ts: Your router or ISP probably can't deal with ipv6 properly.
<laurus> ghostnik11, I was upset to see that Ekiga had been "replaced" by Empathy
<BlackWeb> Just does anyone here have a seedbox
<Crash1hd> ok I am confused, I ran sudo tune2fs -r 0 -m 0 /dev/sdd1 on a drive I just got and it still showing 29.42GB used on a 2TB drive (empty drive)? any advice
<Svr_Sakura> is it normal for mutter to take up 33% of CPU on eeepc?
<ghostnik11> Laurus: what do u mean?
<laurus> ghostnik11, the default install of Ubuntu now comes with Empathy rather than Ekiga if i'm not mistaken...
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to do that?
<laurus> ghostnik11, so I'm afraid of people losing interest in Ekiga...
<rww> Svr_Sakura: wouldn't surprise me. mutter doesn't work well at all in my experience.
<Svr_Sakura> thx
<Xoke> I was trying mutter out at work (on 10.10) and yeah I got horrible responses
<Xoke> took most memory and CPUs
<Svr_Sakura> do u think metacity would use less?
<Xoke> although that should (in theory) be fixed in 11.04
<ghostnik11> Laurus: oh yeah they changed that b/c I think of the social interaction of empathy but if people knee they could use Google voice and ekiga to make free phone calls through sip
<Svr_Sakura> memory's ok it's only using 2.1%
<BlackWeb> Does anyone here use a seedbox at all
<rww> Svr_Sakura: compiz uses less than mutter, in my experience. Ubuntu's moving to it for the netbook edition in 11.04, thankfully.
<Xoke> ghostnik11, quick question about that, do you find there is a delay?
<laurus> ghostnik11, yeah. I just want Ekiga to keep going! :)
<Svr_Sakura> rww a n00bish question... but how do you change mutter to compiz?
<ghostnik11> Xoke: yeah sometimes but its very rare for me b/c I use Verizon fios
<rww> Svr_Sakura: the 10.10 version of Ubuntu Netbook Edition requires mutter. If you want to keep its interface, you have to use it.
<Svr_Sakura> rww thx
<Xoke> ghostnik11, I tried ekiga + voice  a while ago and noticed a lag, that was all :)
<ghostnik11> Laurus; it is but u have to sign up for ekiga mailing list to here some of the stuff ekiga is coming out with I think there will be a new ekiga coming out
<laurus> ghostnik11, oh really?
<Svr_Sakura> lol the only reason i use ubuntu is coz i like the UI xD
<magn3ts> Every god damn time I think it's fixed, I click a new link and sure enough DNS is still takin an hour to resolve. I feel like crying.
<Xoke> Svr_Sakura, I have a machine running 11.04 beta and you can pick 'ubuntu desktop classic' and have the old style if you want :)
<ghostnik11> Xoke: the lag is more on my phone when I make free calls through sipdroid connected to Google voice over T-Mobile network lag is at least a good 3 to 4 secs
<sacarlson> magn3ts: did you try bind9?
<magn3ts> what is that? I'd happily try it.
<Xoke> ghostnik11, was my old machine so that might have something to do with it also :P
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to configure it?
<sacarlson> magn3ts: that's a dns server that will run on your ubuntu
<sacarlson> magn3ts: instead of using the server that is provided from your isp you can run your own dns server
<magn3ts> sacarlson, other computers on my network aren't having this problem and it just started tonight. I'm not looking for instantaneous results, but it's litreally taking a minute up to 5 to resolve my requests
<greppy> magn3ts: try using 8.8.8.8 as your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf instead of your router.
<sacarlson> magn3ts: are the other system windows?  they have there own hardwired dns backup
<Xoke> cowslammer, unless anyone has a better way you can change the 'swappiness' in a config file somewhere... but I forget which
<sacarlson> magn3ts: did you try the dns test utility called dig?
<magn3ts> greppy, already tried alt dns servers including that one at the router and nm-applet level
<magn3ts> sacarlson, not yet, I'm going to use it to get some solid numbers in a sec
<magn3ts> Is there any chance winbind could have done this?
<ghostnik11> Laurus: actually I think it already came out and it is 3.2.7 sorry
<sacarlson> magn3ts: I would first compare your isp dns with opendns.org , then compare that with you own installed bind9 server
<laurus> ghostnik11, yes, I have that version :) Thanks!
<greppy> magn3ts: the other option I would look at would be a firewall problem, but except for iptables I won't be much help :)
<magn3ts> No firewall, no iptables . :(
<magn3ts> I removed winbind and rebooted and it might be fixed now
<magn3ts> It's all much more tolerable at least.
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to configure it?
<tbruff13> hello
<unrealjeff> tbruff13: hi friend
<sacarlson> magn3ts: oh I never thought of that, winbind could conflict,  I think you can change the order it uses if you use multiple dns methods
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to configure it?
<rww> !repeat | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<magn3ts> :P I think it was winbind. It's the only thing I can think of really
<tbruff13>  can i please have some help with a world of warcraft issue under wine
<Crash1hd> umm I am confused df -h shows /dev/sdd1 used 196M yet GParted shows 29.42GB used so which is it?
<magn3ts> tbruff13, you might try #winehq though it won't hurt to ask unless you get shamed for OT.
<sacarlson> magn3ts: I would have been stuck on that one
<Maahes> is there a way to force aptitude to re-read a server? I keep running aptitude update, but even if I change the value in the .list file it just ignores the server.
<tbruff13> I tried wine hq i got nothing
<magn3ts> the whole cause of this was the impossibility of finding a decent transcoding DLNA server that will work in ubuntu
<magn3ts> so I'm going to have to write one myself now
<tbruff13> The wow loads fine and starts downloading the patch but when i try to run wow the screen goes black and then my screen resoultion is jacked up until i re log in
<sacarlson> magn3ts: I see 12 DLNA servers for linux here did you try any of them? http://www.rbgrn.net/content/21-how-to-choose-dlna-media-server-windows-mac-os-x-or-linux
<magn3ts> sacarlson, tried all of the linux ones that support transcoding
<unrealjeff> OH  crap the bot got me for yelling
<magn3ts> sacarlson, I may have stumbled upon a setup that works with mediatomb though
<tbruff13> ill give a link to a screen shot in one sec i may have to log out and log back in
<elricsfate> Question: How to allow for a user to be sent straight to shell after connecting to a server?
<nonix4> Crash1hd: Both. df shows used space inside the partition, GParted most likely just how much space that partition is taking from the disk.
<ghostnik11> Okay I think something is wrong with CD rom drive and I dont know what b/c it wont let me burn an ISO image to a DVD
<elricsfate> Through telnet to be exact
<Crash1hd> nonix4, ok but it says that there is over 30Gb taken? with nothing on the drive
<tbruff13> ok i got the screenshot im will send you a link so that someone can try to help me
<nonix4> Crash1hd: what does df -h show as partition size?
<elricsfate> Anyyybody?
<histo> elricsfate: you mean with ssh
<histo> elricsfate: or on login?
<kunwon3> yes hello
<Crash1hd> nonix4, this is what df shows http://www.pastie.org/1410387
<elricsfate> histo: no. I mean with telnet. My objective is to allow a user to connect to telnet and be sent straight to shell
<elricsfate> histo: the shell will actually be a chroot jail that allows nethack and other rogue likes to be played
<histo> Crash1hd: how are you using 1.8TB
<Crash1hd> histo, what do you mean?
<Crash1hd> histo, its going to be storage only for videos
<tbruff13> go to this link to help me with my issue please maybe this screen shot will allow you to help me please all i have is ubuntu and i just got wow for christmas http://min.us/mvnH8ya
<histo> Crash1hd: it's full
<Crash1hd> histo, no its empty
<elricsfate> histo: Any clue how this might be possible?
<Crash1hd> histo, but its currently says its using 30gb
<Maahes> great, now aptitude is telling me launchpad's api is down
<histo> elricsfate: nope I don't use telnet I use ssh
<nonix4> Crash1hd: 30Gb could easily be filesystem overhead, or just root reserved 1% or 2%?
<histo> Crash1hd: sry nvm I thought I say it was using 100%
<tbruff13> hello anyone please help
<histo> tbruff13: what's the problem?
<gartral> how the hell do i get multitouch in 10.10?!?
<Crash1hd> nonix4, I would agree but I have set tune2fs -m 0 -r 0 and yet nothing changed
<elricsfate> histo: Roger. I also use ssh. The ssh is used for what I actually need to be secure though. Administration and the such. I want the telnet server to be used for joe blow
<tbruff13> histo please open a diolog
<Crash1hd> nonix4, well GParted says 30Gb is used df says only 196Mb used
<tbruff13> so i can chat with you on my own this is confusing and no one will help me
<histo> tbruff13: yeah it's a screen shot
<gobbe> Crash1hd: there is only 196Mb used
<gobbe> Crash1hd: never mind what gparted says
<Crash1hd> gobbe, ok so why does GParted say that 30GB is used?
<histo> elricsfate: I was saying I have no experience with telnet
<nonix4> Crash1hd: check df -k as well to see dif between avail + used and size?
<greppy> tbruff13: what kind of video card do you have?
<Crash1hd> gobbe, or sorry 29.42GB
<ghostnik11> Problem burning image file of 4.4
<tbruff13> yeah but it is to dim and you cant see it on the screenshot but wow messed up the resoultion and made the computer slow
<gobbe> Crash1hd: can you get screenshot?
<greppy> tbruff13: and what is your command line to start wow?
<tbruff13> my video card is nvidia
<ghostnik11> Gb size
<histo> tbruff13: opena  terminal and killall wine
<Crash1hd> gobbe, yes 1 min
<histo> tbruff13: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<tbruff13> i dont i click on a link and the patch installer starts and then i click play and it freezes up
<histo> tbruff13: system > admin > additional drivers
<elricsfate> histo: I understand that. I was simply explaining my logic for not using ssh. Normally logic points to ssh.
<gartral> -thud-
<histo> elricsfate: no no i understand
<greppy> I think histo is on the right track for tbruff13
<nirazio> What version of syslog does Ubuntu 10.04.1 install default?
<gartral> I do not see a touchpad tab under System>Preferences>Mouse how do i enable multitouch support?
<histo> !info syslog lucid
<ubottu> Package syslog does not exist in lucid
<histo> !info rsyslog lucid
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): enhanced multi-threaded syslogd. In component main, is important. Version 4.2.0-2ubuntu8.1 (lucid), package size 271 kB, installed size 712 kB
<BlackWeb> Does anyone use a seedbox
<Crash1hd> gobbe, nonix4 Screenshot http://img717.imageshack.us/i/screenshotod.png/
<rww> hateball: that was aubade, in case you were wondering
<hateball> rww: I see
<nonix4> Crash1hd: Which block size are you using (tune2fs -l)?
<gobbe> Crash1hd: ok, just a second
<Crash1hd> nonix4, says 2096?
<Crash1hd> sorry 4096
<Crash1hd> ugg
<Slanderous> i have a erm... bug? i guess you could call it, to report, where can i do that? http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8022/screenshotud.png
<gobbe> Slanderous: did you install netbook-edition?
<gobbe> Crash1hd: interesting, for some reason gparted calculates it totally wrong. Anyway you are using only less than 200 megabytes which is ok
<Slanderous> gobbe : no, i installed desktop 10.04 then upgraded to 10.10
<Crash1hd> gobbe, anyway to fix GParted?
<gobbe> Slanderous: I believe that you could report that to documentationteam
<nonix4> Crash1hd: Guess that "Used" is showing how much the fs can be shrinked for creating another partition
<nonix4> (while keeping contents intact)
<Slanderous> gobbe : ok, thanks for the help^^
<gobbe> Slanderous: just noticed that even my machine has it, i saw it first time few weeks ago after installing unity-package
<rww> Slanderous: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+filebug , I think
<nonix4> Crash1hd: Often partitioning tools with resize capability show "Used" when they mean "Smallest size the partition can be resized to"
<nirazio> I am planning a rsyslog deployment for my department using Ubuntu 10.04.1 - I cannot seem to find which version of syslog Ubuntu installs by default in the documentation, syslog-ng, sysklogd, old syslogd, or rsyslog?
<potat0> syslogd
<potat0> I think.
<rww> nirazio: rsyslog. it's a depend of ubuntu-minimal, if you'd like to check.
<Crash1hd> gobbe, nonix4, ok thankyou both for the help
<Flannel> nirazio: rsyslog 4.2.0-2ubuntu8
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to configure it?
<nirazio> Flannel: How do you check that?
<Flannel> nirazio: Well, you can go to packages.ubuntu.com to determine what versions there are (original, and current).  Or I just checked the manifest file of the desktop CD: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.manifest
<gartral> I do not see a touchpad tab under System>Preferences>Mouse how do i enable multitouch support?
<histo> gartral: I believe you have to do something with utouch
<greppy> cowslammer: I'd take a look at hdparm, but I don't know specifically what you would need to do.
<cowslammer> greppy, thx :)
 * Maahes bangs his head against the wall
<histo> ouch
<gartral> histo: download?
<histo> !info utouch > gartral
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to configure it?
<Maahes> So I have had aptitude fail to recognize 2 PPAs, I finally get it to recognize a ppa (Although I have to use an external tool because evidently the launchpad api is broken or aptitude thinks it is) And anyways I get one to show up in Synaptic. And only 2 of the 4 packages listed in the package list for the distro version, show up
<histo> gartral: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<Maahes> nevermind, view by origin is just retarded.
<q0_0p> anyone know how to dual monitor?
<folivora> ?
<q0_0p> i connect laptop to tv
<q0_0p> but i want dual screen
<q0_0p> any suggestions?
<CloseYetFar> i just restart mine and it works
<Maahes> there's a screens tool in system preferences
<Maahes> and if all else fails, AwesomeWM is multimonitor by default
<milamber> !details | cowslammer
<ubottu> cowslammer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<q0_0p> i want dual screen so i can have a movie running while surfing
<q0_0p> as oppose to a mere image
<sunrize> hai to everyone
<cowslammer> i want to use laptop mode to reduce the frequency of disk writes.  does anyone know how to configure it?  what more details could I give, that's the entirety of my need
<CloseYetFar> try to run command displayconfig-gtk
<q0_0p> CloseYetFar, does not exist
<Maahes> q0_0p: there's multiple ways to set up dual screen. What to do depends on your graphics driver and what you want it to do I recommend reading the first few here: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+dual+screen+setup
<milamber> cowslammer: did you install the package? how far into the process have you been?
<q0_0p> Maahes, thx
<Maahes> !dual-screen
<Maahes> nope
<Maahes> !monitors
<sunrize> i have a problem ..that after installing ubuntu 10.04 in my lap ..my lap screen is blinking like a destroy window...is there any reasons for that
<cowslammer> milamber, i installed laptop-mode-tools but have no idea how to proceed
<histo> !twinview > Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes, please see my private message
<q0_0p> ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf anymore?
<histo> !botabuse > Maahes
<histo> q0_0p: nope but you can create one
<q0_0p> i see
<histo> q0_0p: all part of bullet-proof X
<Maahes> histo: -_- Twice is botabuse?
<Maahes> especially since ubottu didn't respond except to me in IM
<q0_0p> how do i get displayconfig-gtk?
<histo> Maahes: no probing it in channel is. You can message it directly when searching
<rww> Maahes: fishing for factoids that work in-channel instead of in PM or on ubottu.com is bot abuse, yes
<milamber> cowslammer: system >> preferences >> power management
<histo> q0_0p: what type of video card do you hve?
<q0_0p> ati
<q0_0p> histo, ati
<jkalex05> Guys I have a question. I want to install ATI drivers for my video card. What do I do with the .bin file?
<milamber> q0_0p: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<q0_0p> milamber, recent
<wp_wpqhs123> who can give me a ssh account
<sunrize> i ahve installed alien package but i cannot find  its application...where i can get this to use?
<histo> !ati | jkalex05 q0_0p
<ubottu> jkalex05 q0_0p: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rww> !alien | sunrize
<ubottu> sunrize: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<q0_0p> milamber, Linux doT 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<histo> sunrize: try locate filename
<histo> sunrize: well sudo updatedb first
<rww> jkalex05: You don't. Go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers and see if it finds any drivers. If it doesn't, the ATI drivers won't work with your video card and Xorg version anyway.
<q0_0p> histo, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<milamber> q0_0p: if you are getting a mirror image working, you can go to system >> preferences >> monitors to change the settings
<histo> q0_0p: did you install ati drivers?
<rww> jkalex05: installing them manually is not a good idea at all
<q0_0p> milamber, will try that thanx for the tip
<q0_0p> histo, i got compiz working
<q0_0p> histo, is that good enough?
<sunrize> ubottu, how to remove it then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> q0_0p: depends
<q0_0p> histo, i assume it is hardware rendering
<q0_0p> histo, i forgot the command to check
<wookienz> hi, just installed 10.10. X doesnt load just drops me to login prompt. Xorg.log says "Failed to laod module grlfx"ANy ideas?
<q0_0p> histo, can i use glxgears?
<q0_0p> histo, glxinfo | grep rendering
<q0_0p> direct rendering: Yes
<idoitontour> hello all
<bradsha> Can someone help me with a usb headset with ubuntu ?
<aroman> !ask | bradsha
<ubottu> bradsha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cowslammer> milamber, i went to power management and set the "spind down harddisk whenever possible" and it's having no effect.
<bradsha> oh sorry well i went to the forums for help but no help i have a usb headset it was working then someone in the forums gave me a code to only use one sound card now i can't use my usb headset  at all for any thing
<milamber> cowslammer: what version of ubuntu?
<cowslammer> milamber, i take it back - it is working.  i am running lucid on a thumbdrive
<milamber> cowslammer: good news then
<milamber> bradsha: what was the code you used?
<hkarim>  /join #scala
<cowslammer> milamber, i'm not sure what it's doing - the system isn't running anything but the write light on the thumbdrive is very active
<Ormie> I am running ubuntu 10.10 and Do i need the driver for my printer HP Deskjet D1660?
<bradsha> Can i give you the link to the topic or will i get kciked for spam ?
<llz> = =
<milamber> cowslammer: if you are running off the thumb drive then it will always be very active. stuff is always running in the background.
<rs0832> bradsha, sure give us the link :)
<bradsha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650552
<gobbe> Ormie: most of printers should work with generic postscript, if you need any special features of your printer then driver is needed
<cowslammer> milamber, someone once told me to write a file under something in /proc with a number in it, and that caused it to cache the writes so they didn't happen so often
<gobbe> Ormie: but there is lots of drivers already included, so add printer and see
<cowslammer> milamber, but i can't remember the filename
<gobbe> cowslammer: well it will disappear in next boot
<gobbe> cowslammer: if you just did something under proc
<cowslammer> gobbe, i should have put it in rc.local
<glitchd> so in the last couple of days ive been trying out different versions of linux/ubuntu, does anyone else find ubuntu 10.10 slow?
<gobbe> cowslammer: no, /etc/sysctl.conf
<cgcardona> once I have ssh keys setup is it smart to remove my login password for extra protection?
<rs0832> glitchd, depends on how slow... i do find mine a bit slow but only sometimes and its not permanent
<glitchd> rs0832, well i have a dell laptop that is relatively new, and i have 8 gigs of ram(7.7 usable) and when i click something, it can take upto 10 seconds to open, the same with internet browsers, i.e.-firefox, chromium
<sacarlson> glitchd: slow at doing what and with what hardware?  try the utility top to isolate what your cpu power and mem is used for.
<glitchd> rs0832, but on 10.04 everything is almost instant
<glitchd> sacarlson, i dont have it anymore, i jus got done reinstalling 10.04
<cowslammer> glitchd, i have noticed my laptop with a slow single core cpu and 1 gig of ram appears faster than my amd duocore with 3 gigs of ram
<rs0832> glitchd, yep same thing here.. except it doesnt always happen... 1 day it's slow, the next, it's fine... but it doesn't bother me so i never thought of checking it out
<sacarlson> glitchd: well I'm pro 10.04 since I believe in long term support,  and I have little time on 10.10 other than in virtualbox
<a7i3n> quit
<rs0832> sacarlson, yes non lts releases require you to install huge updates on every install... lts iso's are regularly updated from what i ve heard
<rs0832> sacarlson, i am also having trouble with 10.10..
<glitchd> cowslammer, rs0832, sacarlson ---well my laptop has 8 friggin gigs of ram, and i have the pae installed in the kernel so im using just about all of it, and still it was sluggish and slow to the point that i had to get rid of it, also it acted like i was on dial up with the interent speed.
<sacarlson> rs0832: in any case I don't beleave in update till something breaks,  I disable update
<rs0832> sacarlson, the glib error at boot
<cowslammer> how do i change the behaviour of control-alt-delete?
<jon8> Anyone know of some documenatation on getting my SD Card Reader to be mounted --- in Terminal. I do not use the GUI.
<sacarlson> rs0832: sounds like a nvidia driver problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/glib-error-on-boot-up-ubuntu-10-10-a-836234/
<milamber> jon8: is it listed: fdisk -l
<SwedeMike> jon8: check your log using dmesg, find out what /dev/sd device it became, then look into the "mount" program.
<cowslammer> how do i change the behaviour of control-alt-delete?
<glitchd> cowslammer, rs0832, sacarlson  would any of u know anything about a i915 graphic turbo disabled error at boot??
<rs0832> sacarlson, hmm but my installation and live cd boot... this only happens to me on a live usb stick
<jon8> milamber fdisk -l doenst do anything, doesnt list anything
<SwedeMike> jon8: sudo fdisk -l
<victor_arana> Anyone know how to change the size of the flow charts
<victor_arana> that i'm making with Dia?
<rs0832> glitchd, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<sacarlson> rs0832: live usb stick with no activation of propriatary drivers?
<jon8> Does there have to be a card in the SD slot for it to show up? (sorry)
<sacarlson> jon8: did you try sudo fdisk -l ?
<jon8> sacarlson, yes.
<rs0832> sacarlson, well, i just used the startup disk creator so i didnt activate them if thats what you mean
<jon8> sacarlson, Linux, Extended, Linux Swap / Solaris, are in the list
<sacarlson> jon8: does the user you are loged into have sudo rights?
<jon8> sacarlson yes
<milamber> jon8: yes. put a card with something on it in
<victor_arana> someone who uses Dia to flowcharting?
<jon8> milamber ok, one minute
<geneven>     /j #maemo
<glitchd> rs0832, with all politeness, how is that directed or related to anything i said?
<rs0832> glitchd, :)
<glitchd> rs0832, =)?
<rs0832> glitchd, what were you talking about?
<sacarlson> rs0832: must not be related to the link I gave then.  sounds like if ignored is might still boot
<glitchd> rs0832, the fact that 10.10 was super slow in nautilus operations and with navigating website or doing anythin online basically
<Ormie> There is a problem about remote connection on ubuntu 10.10
<rs0832> glitchd, i was refering to  "cowslammer, rs0832, sacarlson  would any of u know anything about a i915 graphic turbo disabled error at boot??"
<rs0832> sacarlson, yes.. i checked out the bugs registered,
<glitchd> rs0832, ohh
<rs0832> sacarlson, on launchpad, but they werent too helpful... i tried remastering the iso too but that didnt work
<glitchd> rs0832, but still that doesnt even hint at the error msg i get, its talking about a black screen at book
<rs0832> sacarlson, oh and it also gives me an stdin error : 0  at times
<glitchd> rs0832, i dont get a black screen at boot
<sacarlson> rs0832: I'm sure you did an md5sum of the iso before install to usb flash disk, didn't  you?
<rs0832> glitchd, :) yes i just saw the i915.nomodeset part
<glitchd> rs0832, i get that error and then it bofineots
<rs0832> sacarlson, yes and even after burning
<glitchd> rs0832, ok, ill jus leave it at that then
<glitchd> rs0832, thx anyways bud
<anthony__> hello
<bradsha> can any one help me with my problem ?
<rs0832> glitchd, youll have to excuse me :) i was just pondering on the glib problem so i just glanced at it :) sorry about that
<glitchd> rs0832, its no problem, really, and i wasnt trying to be rude, sry if it came off as that=)
<sacarlson> bradsha: apears you have no problem I can see,  if I did I would have read it
<rs0832> glitchd, oh not at all :)
<cpatrick2008> i was wondering when the kpackagekit bug is going to be fixed i saw that kde fixed the problem in version 0.6.3,2
<Ormie> anthony__: Is there any quesion or any we/i can help you
<rs0832> glitchd, hmm.. can you paste the exact or nearly exact error? (the i915 driver thing?)
<bradsha> oh sorry well i went to the forums for help but no help i have a usb headset it was working then someone in the forums gave me a code to only use one sound card now i can't use my usb headset  at all for any thing
<meero> guys something is rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf how can i prevent it?
<greppy> meero: it is probably your dhcp client.
<glitchd> rs0832, its at boot and i have a crappy memory so i dont exactly rememer what it said
<meero> greppy: it is probably dhcp3...
<meero> greppy: do you know how can i fix it?
<rs0832> glitchd, ok then you might try this suggestion : http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10284427&postcount=55
<LinusT> Does ubuntu-virginia represent a real server in Virginia?
<glitchd> rs0832, from what i can remember this is basically what it said "failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled"
<Nexxus> im trying to install a driver for my webcam on this computer and when i run make in the directory of the driver file i get an error saying: fatal error: asm/semaphore.h no such file or directory how do i fix this so i can install the driver?
<glitchd> rs0832, btw, i have  an intel i5 processor
<rww> LinusT: Where are you seeing "ubuntu-virginia"?
<cowslammer> i'm having problems with sound.  it works for some applications but not with the browser.  i looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems which advises me to create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf but i don't understand the directions
<milamber> meero: google for the program resolvconf
<rww> LinusT: oh, there. No, the forum has subdomains for various LoCo teams, and they fail at appropriate redirecting, so Google has a mess of different subdomains for forums posts.
<rww> LinusT: They all point at the same server.
<glitchd> rs0832, if i blacklist my intel graphics card, i wont get any display at all, i think
<LinusT> rww, thanks
<meero> milamber: idid but im still not able to fix dhcp3, maybe you can help me
<rs0832> glitchd, which version of ubuntu is this?
<glitchd> im talking about 10.10 but im in 10.04
<rs0832> glitchd, oh ok 10.04 works?
<glitchd> rs0832, they both worked, i jus got that msg then it booted
<glitchd> rs0832, i wanted to see how to get rid of that msg
<milamber> meero: what are you trying to do?
<glitchd> rs0832, i dont remember if it gives me that msg in 10.04, i believe it does tho
<ggreene> how to set permanent permission for remote desktop so the remote computer doesn't have to allow connection
<rs0832> glitchd, hmm you can try updating xserver-xorg-video-intel and install xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg
<rs0832> glitchd, it may already be updated, but you can check
<glitchd> rs0832, nd how do i do that exactly
<glitchd> rs0832, synaptic?
<rs0832> glitchd, they should both be in synaptic
<zs1otb> hi, I have a problem upgrading to 9.10. The machine starts the upgrade with the downloading 2 of 2 files but then it stops the upgrade by not opening the upgrade screen.
<glitchd> rs0832, the second one is listed but not the first one
<glitchd> rs0832, xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg doesnt even appear to be installed
<glitchd> rs0832, should i install it?
<egsome> Since about 3 days or more, I have got (no) updates for Ubuntu, Is that normal ?
<rs0832> glitchd, i have.. installing that should update the other one automatically
<spencer__> ggreene it may not be possible, you do realize how much of a security risk that would be right?
<cowslammer> i'm having problems with sound.  it works for some applications but not with the browser.  i looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems which advises me to create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf but i don't understand the directions
<glitchd> rs0832, ok ill install it n see what happens
<zs1otb> somebody who can help, how do I get the upgrade to continue after downloading the 2 of 2 files during an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. My other machine has done that but this one not...
<rs0832> glitchd, good luck
<ggreene> spencer__, yes i do what i need to do is access my ubuntu router on my local network from a single computer
<spencer__> ggreene sorry I can't help you, I'm usually just general toubleshooting and pointing out the obvious :)
<glitchd> rs0832, this wont disable my current working graphics and leave me with a black screen, will it?
<sacarlson> zs1otb: do you know the names of the 2 packages?  I guess you can try dpkg to install them manualy,  with that you might also see why they don't install.
<ggreene> spencer__, i understand i believe it can be done. at my job we run linux systems and everyone can be operated remotely without having to approve i just need to figure out how they did it
<rs0832> glitchd, nope the debuggin symbols just give more understandable error messages and the update shouldnt do anything :)
<zs1otb> sacarlson - I have tried manualy but it stops with a /tmp not mounted with noexec
<sacarlson> zs1otb: but upgrades normaly go smothly
<glitchd> rs0832, ok, ill give it a try
<rs0832> glitchd, if you want to be sure you can ask in the channel for someone elses opinion though :)
<zs1otb> I know the other machines went well but this one seems to stop after downloading the first 2 files
<sacarlson> zs1otb: what command did you do to get that error?
<zs1otb> sudo do-release-upgrade
<chandrageetha> i have installed GYachE Improved. but when loaded it shows error like Could not launch 'GYachE Improved' failed to execute child process, what to do, pls
<sacarlson> zs1otb: what is seen with this? ls -l -d /tmp
<cowslammer> i'm having problems with sound.  it works for some applications but not with the browser.  i looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems which advises me to create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf but i don't understand the directions
<zs1otb> sacarlson - drwxrwxrwt 20 root root 420 2010-12-28 09:37 /tmp
<glitchd> rs0832, ok i installed xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg, but now how do i use it?
<rs0832> glitchd, no particular way
<rs0832> glitchd, just let it do its own work
<meero> milamber: basicaly im trying to stop dns loop i have dns server on the computer where is /etc/resolv.con been rewrited and this cause the loop, which im trying to avoid
<Nexxus> how can i install module gspca
<rs0832> glitchd, did you try searching for the first one now?
<glitchd> rs0832, well i dont understand how it works for me then if i dont use it
<spencer__> anyone know of any RFID scanner drivers for 10.01
<glitchd> not yet
<spencer__> 10.04^^
<rs0832> glitchd, well for one, installing it should update the first one i mentioned, which are the drivers for the intel i9xx
<glitchd> rs0832, ohh i just searched it again and apparently i had it typed in wrong nd it is installed
<sacarlson> meero: two options,  1. setup your dhcp server to give you the dns server you want,  2. setup your system static to make you own settings on that system.
<cowslammer> i'm having problems with sound.  it works for some applications but not with the browser.  i looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems which advises me to create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf but i don't understand the directions
<rs0832> glitchd, second, instead of the error it gave you, it should give you a more understandable one .. thats usually how debugging symbols work :)
<glitchd> rs0832, one of them says xserver-xorg-video-i740
<chills518> anyone know the command line default for the Synaptic Package Manager gui launch?
<sacarlson> chills518: gksudo synaptic
<exxtreme> <using xfce. How do i move desktop icons at 1 pixel increments?
<spencer__> chills518 no, but wanna know how to find it out yourself?
<rs0832> glitchd, type in 'i915' in the search
<zs1otb> <sacarlson> any clues on this one?
<cowslammer> i need help configuring my sound
<peeps[lappy]> i'm trying to enter special characters with my keyboard, using the methods here:  http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/linux/
<peeps[lappy]> i tried all 3 methods, and i can only get the last one to work
<rs0832> glitchd, if that package is not installed, it could probably be why you got the error.. cant be sure though
<sacarlson> zs1otb: no that looks normal to me
<chills518> sacarlson:  thanks.  I guess mine was not the default before I changed it.. doh!  I remember it having --description and then a path to somewhere.. I saved it in a text file but once I got gksu-polkit working I deleted my record of the default.. ugh..
<ezy> hi all...quick question, under top it shows 2915504k used but under the ubuntu system monitor it shows me as using 789Mb...should there be a dissonance between the two readings ?
<peeps[lappy]> I cannot get Ubuntu to recognize 3rd level modifier and compose key, even though I have tried many different settings in the keyboard preferences
<cowslammer> i need help configuring my sound
<zs1otb> <sacarlson> I'll try once more to get this upgrade to run
<hagg> i have sound problems with maverick. till yesterday everything works fine. now audio- and videoplayers are much to fast, but there is no audio output. i didnt find any hint in syslog or messages. problem occurs with pulseaudio and with alsa, problem occurs with xfce, and directly on the console. any hints where i can look for the reason?
<chandrageetha> i need help installing GYachE Improved, pls help me
<sacarlson> zs1otb: what are the packages that it tries to install?
<chills518> now when I try to install from Synaptic I get error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code 2"  I think it has to be my change to the command line which caused this.. but who knows..
<exxtreme> i usually run rox pinboard which allows you to move desktop icons small amount of pixels.  xfce wants to move icons 35pixels at a time
<exxtreme> how can i change xfce to move icons in small amount of pixels?
<cowslammer> i need help configuring my sound
<chills518> <spencer__> sure, I'll take a look at what you would point me to...
<zs1otb> I have no idea, I tried to do the upgrade on update manager to go from 9.04 to 9.10... I did that yeserday with another laptop without problems. That one is now busy upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 but this laptop is struggling
<sacarlson> zs1otb: reboot and try again?
<zs1otb> ok wil do, I'll be back soon...
<spencer__> chills518 go to the menu, and add the programs launcher to the panel. Then, right click>properties, and it tell syou
<Nexxus> how do i get the gspca module on my computer modprobe returns that it is not found
<drew> t
<spencer__> chills518 it's kind of a ghetto method though
<hagg> i forgot: the only applciation that seems to work with sound is wine (using alsa).  but for any other user, with any native linux program (i tested mplayer, mocp, mpg123, totem) with pulse and alsa, before or after running wine, on x11 and on console. i have the sound problem
<chills518> <spencer__> thank you..
<spencer__> chills518 that;s what I'm here for!
<Guest93011> sup
<nigajim> hows everyone
<cowslammer> i need help configuring my sound
<chandrageetha> how to install GYachE Improved, on Ubuntu 10.10
<nigajim> i need help with my gnomes
<nigajim> they keep getting loose and knitting me shoes
<rs0832> nigajim, :D
<nigajim> i ran out of kerosene for my cd burner
<cowslammer> i need help configuring my sound
<chandrageetha> hi spencer__, would you pls help me install GYachE Improved
<nigajim> can i still do an easy burn on my nautilus iso installation, i just reformates and my sound isnt configured yet? should i do a nano etd.d config rewrite or just press ctr D to continue? anyone know?
<spencer__> chandrageetha mind if I PM?
<sacarlson> Nexxus: it apears you need to compile a custom kernel for that,  not sure why,  maybe there's a ppa for it. http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6465532
<cowslammer> i need help configuring my sound
<Changralah> anyone want to talk about girls
<Changralah> computers are boring
<Changralah> i saw this real nice one at the debs burger barn today
<meero> guys how to set dhcp3 to stop rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf?
<spencer__> cowslammer, I could tag ubottu right now but I'm gonna save the effort. Please include more detail, and just wait.
<chandrageetha> spencer__, couldn´t get  you
<Changralah> she was a thick cutt tall blond with big boobs and tight jeans
<Nexxus> thank you scarlson
<spencer__> changralah try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Changralah> she had a tattoo of billy ray sirus on her back with his clean cutt mullet.
<spencer__> chandrageetha may I private message you?
<banker247> how do i convert this so i can enter it into the terminal to actually work ??  cd $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Game/Directory/
<banker247> if theres a space between the words i dont know the command liek i can't do cd Program Files
<sacarlson> Nexxus: oh and are you sure your cam doesn't work in like cheese?  it may just not work on google chat or skype?
<Jordan_U> banker247: cd "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Game/Directory/"
<Jordan_U> banker247: You could also use: cd $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Game/Directory/
<banker247> Jordan_U, can i PM u
<Nexxus> scarlson: ya i have tried it with a bunch of different types and they all seem to not think the driver is there :(
<cowslammer> i'm having problems with sound.  it works for some applications but not with the browser.  i looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems which advises me to create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf but i don't understand the directions
<dc5ala> banker247, you have a space in there which you either need to escape with a backslash or put the whole directory in quotation marks
<Jordan_U> banker247: Yes, but I'd prefer to keep support discussion in-channel.
<banker247> ok
<banker247> nevermind then
<banker247> so if i use " " qutoes i dont have to do all the crazy /././/
<Jordan_U> banker247: Correct.
<zs1otb-> Can not run the upgrade
<chandrageetha> yes, but what me to do?
<zs1otb-> This usually is caused by a system were /tmp is mounted noexec. Please remount without noexec and run the upgrade again.
<chills518> looks like it was the gksu-polkit.  I used that so it would allow me to open Synaptic with my finger print reader... which worked.... but it wouldn't let me install anything.. so I guess that that isn't quite useful yet.. hahaha
<Aurlito_1barg> Linux is for homeless people
<Aurlito_1barg> RMS sucks dick lol
<Aurlito_1barg> When's the last time you had sex?
<Aurlito_1barg> Guess... never?
<FloodBot2> Aurlito_1barg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aurlito_1barg> lolololo
<Changralah> hahah
<spencer__> aurlito_1barg what chan did you come from?
<Changralah> linux is for homeless people
<spencer__> aurlito_1barg go watch some hentia
<Changralah> rich folks have a mac these days
<banker247> cd "$HOME/.wine/drice_c/Program Files/Mount&Blade Warband/"
<Myrtti> moving on
<Changralah> i have a custom made alpaca linux distro from my refridgerator
<banker247> this is what i'm trying to do.. but its telling me that Mount&Blade Warband doesn't exist
<spencer__> mods, want some target practice?
<Changralah> dude
<Changralah> this is out of control
<banker247> yet when i do ls in Program Files its spelled out exactly Mount&Blade Warband
<Changralah> ctrl alt delete this shit
<spencer__> myrtti you missed one
<Myrtti> Changralah: mind your language
<spencer__> myrtti spare the mercy, he's been flaming ubuntu for 3 minutes straight
<Changralah> yes master, these are not the droids your looking for.
<Changralah> anyone here own a gun?
<banker247> ok works.. thanks
<Nexxus> scarlson: thats weird i did sudo modprobe -r zc0301 and it works now
<spencer__> thanks a bunch myrtti, it's mods like you that make this place so awesome
<Fezzler> Strange issue.  The graphical controls of my file system and browser in Lucid have a huge delay but keyboard commads fly?
<Nexxus> scarlson: the light on the camera doesnt even go on lol
<Changralah> dude, all im saying is guns would be great for moderator types since then they could actualy matter in life and not be babylon batty boys dun hear me mon.
<Fezzler> I did have to rebuilt my desktop recently
<Changralah> i love you
<sacarlson> Changralah: some people ride bycycles some people drive race cars,  does the person in the race car yell at the man riding the bike or honor his hard work?
<Myrtti> moving on...
<brophat> that last two times i ran ubuntu I lost that thing you click on on the right hand side to shut down the puter. instead it either repeats the day and date or repeats my username
<brophat> to shut down i have to do a shutdown now in the terminal window
<brophat> annoying
<brophat> anyone know about this bug?
<spencer__> brophat have you tried right clicking on the panel, add to panel?
<sacarlson> Nexxus: different driver for the same cam?  cool I always tape over my light so my girls don't know I'm filming, now you don't have to
<brophat> ok but now the turnoff icon is to the left and my username is still where the turnoff icon should be
<Nexxus> scarlson: guess so :P thanks for the help
<shai__> Hi :) I Have a headless Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 LTS and when I login, I see "20 packages can be updated. 7 updates are security updates.". Since this is a production server, I don't want to install anything other then security updates. How can I manually review all 7 updates and then install just them?
<jussi> shai__: probably best to ask in #ubuntu-server for server items
<shai__> Agreed.
<brophat> i can restart I guess and see if it reboots corrected
<spencer__> brophat wait
<brophat> ok
<spencer__> brophat right click on the shutdown icon and hit "move" and slide it to the right or wherever you want it
<Beatrix_Kiddo> does anyone know if ubuntu 10.10 supports multi touch monitors out of box
<brophat> it does not move to the righjt cause the is other stuff to its right
<spencer__> brophat then move that stuff. You may need to uncheck "lock" under right click
<exxtreme> how do i see hidden icons in file-roller?
<cowslammer> i solved my sound problem by reloading pulseaudio & rebooting
<sacarlson> exxtreme: not sure I understand,  icons that are in a compressed file?  maybe try extract them and then view them?
<spencer__> cowslammer congratulations. now go slam some more cows? wait, that actually sounds a bit cruel
<exxtreme> <sacarlson>: my mistake..just realized i'm using thunar. i found the hidden file setting in view menu.
<exxtreme> <just wanted to view files with a dot prefix
<cowslammer> spencer__, the nick is a private joke - it is derived from duckslammer http://duckslammer.com
<cowslammer> spencer__, my speaker icon has disappeared from the bar at top of screen - how do i get it back?
<sacarlson> cowslammer: try adding Indicator Applet 0.3.7 to the pannel
<spencer__> cowslammer are the rest of the notification icons still there?
<cowslammer> spencer__, yes
<exxtreme> where's the minimise button in thunar?
<spencer__> cowslammer it's a bug then, it does that occasionally unfortunately
<Doinkle> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cowslammer> spencer__, is there a way to get it back?
<sacarlson> cowslammer: spencer__: I've had the same problem when I deleted my mail icon from the top pannel,  it is also part of the volume in Indicator Applet
<sacarlson> cowslammer: right click on clear space on the top panel and select add to pannel and select add Indicator applet
<cowslammer> sacarlson, that added another mailbox notifier but not the sound
<sacarlson> cowslammer: oh that weird, what version of ubuntu and indicator is that?
<spencer__> alright guys, gotta go play some delicious Microsoft Xbox 360 -gags- Night guys
<definity> Hi, not sure if my Windows X manager is not working or if Gnome aint working but either way evreytime i bootup my machine it go's straight into terminal no GUI, any ideas on how to fix this?
<cowslammer> sacarlson, i'm on 10.04 - dunno which version of the applet
<sacarlson> cowslammer: right click the applet and look at about
<sacarlson> cowslammer: maybe it's a theme thing?  did you change your theme?
<cowslammer> sacarlson, it is 0.3.7
<sacarlson> cowslammer: same as me,  I have no clue
<spencer__> sacarlson cowslammer is there room for it on the panel? I've had a few notifications disappear on me, they come back after you reboot I think
<Myrtti> rwrite: do you have a minute?
<cowslammer> spencer__, i'll just reboot (later)
<spencer__> cowslammer alright
<sacarlson> spencer__: cowslammer: ya could be a space thing?
<cowslammer> sacarlson, plenty of room
<dc5ala> definity, can you manually launch the graphical login manager?
<definity> nope
<spencer__> Night guys
<definity> dc5ala: i  have tryed rebooting and installing agian but it did not work. But when I tryed to reinstall it said ti was already running
<dc5ala> definity, so it puts you back in terminal when you try to start gdm? Have a look at /var/log/Xorg* log files
<dc5ala> definity, maybe you see some errors in the log
<definity> dc5ala: I just stay in terminal
<sacarlson> I would like to boot iso's from grub2 but I get grub error "you must load kernel first"  when I use this linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/vbox/lubuntu-10.10.iso, has anyone ever booted iso's with ubuntu10.10 or other?
<definity> dc5ala: and it says it running, even if i restart it from sudo
<tank8465_> hey everyone im having trouble connecting to wireless, help?
<cowslammer> spencer__, sacarlson do either of you know how to change the behaviour of control-alt-delete?  used to do it in /etc/inittab which no longer exists
<soreau> tank8465_: What chipset is it?
<sacarlson> cowslammer: just use <alt><ctl>+f1  to get to a console and sudo halt,  if that's what you need
<tank8465_> soreau: output of lspci: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N WiMAX 6250
<soreau> tank8465_: Can you see your ap when you click on the wifi icon?
<tank8465_> soreau its detecting networks, but it keeps telling the network password is wrong when I know for a fact its correct
<tank8465_> yes it is detecting my network
<cowslammer> sacarlson, more weirdness - i can't get a con terminal - it's just a blank screen
<Doinkle> tank8465_, are you using wpa/wpa2 ?
<tank8465_> Doinkle: yep
<sacarlson> cowslammer: how's that posible?  it uses no graphics
<definity> screw this im jsut gonna try fix it myself
<Doinkle> tank8465_, ive had that issue...i still do on a certain laptop.
<cowslammer> sacarlson, unknown.  in an earlier incarnation i didn't even get the blank screen
<jkalex05> Hey guys Im trying to install ATI Drivers. However I get an error when I do sudo dpkg -i *.deb, Errors were encountered while processing:
<jkalex05>  fglrx-kernel-source
<jkalex05>  xorg-driver-fglrx
<jkalex05>  xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<jkalex05>  fglrx-amdcccle
<FloodBot2> jkalex05: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tank8465_> anyone got a fix?
<jkalex05> any ideas
<jkalex05> dpkg: error processing fglrx-kernel-source (--install):
<jkalex05>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Doinkle> ideas? yeah use pastebin.....
<jkalex05> what is dependency problems
<jkalex05> and when I try to install the drivers via the hardware drivers. I get package broken. However there are no packages broken in Synaptic Package Manager
<jkalex05> any ideas?
<tank8465_> jkalex05: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<sacarlson> jkalex05: if you have synaptic you can go to file>generate download script,  look at the script it generates might indicate what it needs,  see what is missing in synaptic or try load each one
<a931bw> i wonder
<a931bw> is webcam login possibe
<a931bw> on ubuntu
<sacarlson> jkalex05: I like tank8465_: idea better
<Myrtti> a931bw: with varying degrees of functionality
<jkalex05> tank8465 seems like its working
<sacarlson> what is webcam login?
<tank8465_> cool.
<sacarlson> a931bw: what is webcam login?
<jkalex05> tank8465 do I run sudo dpkg -i *.deb again after?
<a931bw> sacarlson
<a931bw> sec
<gsdfsd> server irc.enigmagroup.org
<a931bw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u8vkW6KPoY
<jkalex05> tank8465: or is that it?
<sacarlson> a931bw: optcal face recognition
<sacarlson> a931bw: I have seen people chat about it never seen it working
<a931bw> =[
<a931bw> anyway
<sacarlson> a931bw: if you want real security get a smart card
<a931bw> its more of justforfun
<sacarlson> a931bw: ya it looks cool I admit but security just put a picture in the cam and your online
<meero> how to make dhcp3 client to stop rewriting /etc/resolv.conf?
<a931bw> i'm only one who uses notebook
<a931bw> i dont have a proper password
<a931bw> and have autologin
<sacarlson> meero: I gave you the answer two methods
<a931bw> its just looks cool
<root___> what is the command to instal gnome from terminal?
<root___> and KDE
<sacarlson> meero: did you not understand the answer above?
<meero> sacarlson : please copy it here once more, ive lost it
<meero> sacarlson: pls
<sacarlson> meero: modify your dhcp3 server settings to the dns you want to use,  or go static and set your own on that single system
<pinPoint> whats a good av package?
<sacarlson> meero: do you have control of the dhcp server?
<meero> sacarlson: im using dns server on the same machine where /etc/resolv.conf is beeing rewrited
<rs0832> pinPoint, if you mean antivirus, linux doesnt need one
<meero> sacarlson: yes i have control of dhcp
<sacarlson> meero: then edit the file at /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<pinPoint> rs0832: i need it to scan in another infected win computer
<Doinkle> pinPoint, clamav
<sacarlson> meero: do you have sudo on that unit,  are you able to edit that file?
<Doinkle> pinPoint, fyi, a few vendors now release an .iso of their av product\
<Doinkle> pinPoint, free too.
<rdw200169> a931bw: here are some of the other options out there: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/modules.html
<nit-wit> pinPoint, I would use a bootable av
<rs0832> pinPoint, i am with nit-wit on that
<rdw200169> a931bw: PAM is related to that system that actually *asks* for your password... this is how you get Single Sign On and such working on linux terminals... notice that there is a 'voice authentication' PAM module :)
<root___> what is the command to instal gnome from terminal or KDE?
<a931bw> i dont really know how to add PAM
<a931bw> at ogin
<meero> sacarlson: yes i`m root, just a sec i wil send u the dhcpclient3.conf
<nit-wit> pinPoint, here is a list of a couple. http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<sacarlson> meero: then add the line in that file option domain-name-servers ipyouwantasservershere;
<rww> root___: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for GNOME. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE.
<pinPoint> alright, thanks everyone
<tbruff13> hey i am trying to get wow to work under wine
<root___> thanks
<tbruff13> it works but the sound skips
<meero> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548166/
<meero> sacarlson: and with this configuration it is still rewriting it
<nit-wit> pinPoint, cool
<meero> sacarlson: normally there is no problem, but it create dns resolving loop between dns server and router :-(
<sacarlson> meero:  it will rewrite it but are those the address you want them to be?
<sacarlson> meero: also that seems incomplete,  that can't be the whole config file
<meero> sacarlson: yes
<ox3a> still i am having problem for dongel(USB) modem
<sacarlson> meero: and what dns numbers are you getting then?
<sacarlson> meero: are you sure you only have one dhcp server running?
<ox3a> still i am having problem for dongel(USB) modem
<sacarlson> meero: try shut down your dhcp server on that system and see if you don't still get an address and dns aquired
<meero> sacarlson: no there is router with dhcp, there is:        lan1, lan2, etc, ----> router(dhcp + forwarded dns) <----- server(dns for LAN, + forwarded outside dns)
<meero> sacarlson: only router is outside with outside connection
<sacarlson> meero: well do you have control of all of them?  might be easier just to go static and set your own dns address
<Srirangan> hello!
<a931bw> anyway to add pam modules to logon
<a931bw> ?
<sacarlson> meero: multi lan multi access to internet?
<Srirangan> Does Dell hate Ubuntu?
<folivora> Srirangan: no ?
<meero> sacarlson: this is the whole config http://paste.ubuntu.com/548169/
<Srirangan> folivora: Dell Studio 14 overheats on Ubuntu
<Srirangan> for me
<Jerusalem420> i have folders foo1 through foo18. in each folder I have file1 file2 etc. i want to rename all the files xfile1 xfile2 etc in each directory. i want x to be the number of the folder foox. how can i do this from command line in one neat command?
<meero> sacarlson: no just router has connection to internet, lan1, lan2, etc, server(dns) is connecting to router first
<folivora> Srirangan: We have over 500 ubuntu-users in our company. Everyone are using Dell+Ubuntu =)
<sacarlson> meero: that's the client config,  you need to modify the server
<Srirangan> folivora: I guess I get the defective models :-(
<sacarlson> meero: but from what I see above it may have added complexities I don't fully understand
<sacarlson> meero: ok so your ubuntu is a gateway to the internet on lan1 and all other users go through you from lan2
<sacarlson> meero: am I correct?
<meero> sacarlson: idea is simple ... to have dns on internal lan, using one of computer inside (dns server) , and every other dns goes to providers dns server. in my configuration only router is directly connected to internet and one of computer - server is providing dns sevices for all LAN
<folivora> meero: so you wan't to setup forwarding-dns on our server ?
<folivora> *your
<meero> folivora: for non-LAN dns yes:-)
<sacarlson> meero: well you showed me the wrong file then,  I needed to see this file: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<joeoshawa> anyone here know anything about zeroradiant on ubuntu?
<folivora> meero: so when your client in lan queries dns, it gueris lan-dns server and lan-dns-server queries your isp's dns-server ?
<Jerusalem420> anyone?
<Jerusalem420> i have folders foo1 through foo18. in each folder I have file1 file2 etc. i want to rename all the files xfile1 xfile2 etc in each directory. i want x to be the number of the folder foox. how can i do this from command line in one neat command?
<sacarlson> meero: if that file isn't there then you must not be running the server on that system
<BernardV> meero: I would use powerdns as a DNS recursor ;)
<user> hello guys
<meero> folivora: yes exactly, fot those dns names that doesnt belong to lan, it forwards it to providers dns
<user> i need help plz
<Rypervenche> Does macchanger really change your MAC address or does it simply fake it for a while?
<user> how can i use USB-RS232 converter on ubuntu ?
<meero> sacarlson: there is no /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf... only client
<folivora> meero: that is really simple... pdnsd is really easy to configure ...
<Eh> Rypervenche, for a while
<folivora> it uses hosts-file for lan... and so on...
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<potat0> user: plug it in?
<user> and then what ?
<folivora> user: then see dmesg
<user> ok wait
<Rypervenche> Eh: Is it just while I'm in a terminal or is there a certain time period?
<folivora> user: there you should see information about ur device...
<sacarlson> meero: then I have no idea how you are hoping to run this,  I would install on the gateway bind9 and dhcp3-server and setup each as needed
<potat0> user: didn't you get a small disk with it?
<potat0> read that and use the information in dmesg like folivora said
<user> no
<nettezzaumana> would any responsible adult here tell me, if ubuntu xorg parsed /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d for configuration however it doesn't exist by default?
<user> i dont
<Eh> while you're using Ubuntu
<nettezzaumana> **parses
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<user> oh i see something
<meero> folivora: dnsmasq is working just fine, the problem is in rewriting the /etc/resolv.conf by dhcpclient
<folivora> sacarlson: bind9 is good, but for home use pdnsd is also goood... altho it isn't so good and flexible as bind9
<user> usb serial converter detedted
<potat0> nettezzaumana: i dont' think the conf is like that
<user> but hwo can i use it ?
<user> how can i use it ?
<folivora> meero: ahh kk... What it is doing wrong ?
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: yes it does parse a file but I think the file name is /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and is defaulted if not present.  only used for propriatary setup
<iflema> rm -rf
<Jerusalem420_> dropped. did i miss an answer to my question by chance?
<meero> folivora: it is setting the dns server to router, and the router is asking dns queries back to server, this creates the loop, which im trying to avoid
<potat0> disconnected
<user> hi what is the best software to deal with usb converter ?
<user> rs-232
<folivora> erm, pastebin your dhcp-conf
<sacarlson> meero: if that's your only problem and it's only on that system whould a static ip work in this case?  then dhcp is not used at all just a fixed ip, dns, and gateway are always the same
<folivora> meero: I assume that you know that dnsmasq has built-in dhcp-server
<potat0> user: paste the output of dmesg | tail
<potat0> after plugging it in
<sacarlson> meero: then you just setup the /etc/resolv.conf the way you want it and the rest is : http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-setup-static-ip-address-in.html
<user> [ 2027.976101] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<user> [ 2028.423121] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
<user> [ 2028.423142] USB Serial support registered for generic
<user> [ 2028.423193] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
<user> [ 2028.423196] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
<FloodBot2> user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user> [ 2028.437012] USB Serial support registered for DeLorme Earthmate USB
<potat0> not here
<potat0> pastbin or something
<user> this is the output
<user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548174/
<meero> sacarlson: ee, that would not fix the situation, /etc/resolv.conf would be still rewriten, but you are right , maybe the problem is not in dhcp3 but in dnsmasq dhcp functions...!
<sacarlson> meero: I use bind9 as my dns server as I have different inside lan address compared to what on lan that need to be fed the my other users,  I setup dhcp3-server to give my users my bind9 server address
<meero> folivora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548169/
<sacarlson> meero: no the only thing that overwrites the resolv.conf is dhclient,  when in static it will not get overwriten
<user> so guys ?
<meero> sacarlson: it is static believe me, set by routers
<meero> sacarlson: router:-)
<sacarlson> meero: routers don't set static,  your system does,  your routers only feed you the same thing each time you dhclient asks for them
<joeoshawa> omg why bother creating a chat channel nobody can talk on i just tried to talk on the trac channel and it wont let me
<joeoshawa> and yes i am registered
<sacarlson> meero: the static settings in ubuntu overrides what the routers would have feed you
<meero> sacarlson: youre right , but in /etc/network interfaces is only "auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<meero> sacarlson: no information about dns...
<sacarlson> meero: that what you would have to change, as stated in the link I gave you
<rs0832> joeoshawa, did you register with freenode?
<obscurant1st> where is the plugin folder for firefox in maverick, i installed firefox via apt-get
<rs0832> joeoshawa, :p sorry didnt see your fill post in the traffic
<meero> sacarlson: i definetely try it, just a sec...
<rs0832> joeoshawa, does it kick you or something?
<sacarlson> meero: the statment in that line inet dhcp indicates that it will auto run dhclient and that will auto overwrite the /etc/resolv.conf file
<obscurant1st> i have to install adobe flash square for 64 bit
<twager>  I have a wired router but need to use wifi  Anyone tell me the easiest/cheapest way to do this ?
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: sorry for additional molesting, i don't have ubuntu actually but friend on phone has .. does :: strings `which Xorg` | grep xorg.conf.d :: print any output indicating that it parses that ?
<joeoshawa> umm the and yes i registered
<user> potata
<rww> joeoshawa: You're not identified with nickserv. Do that.
<joeoshawa> it just says i cannot send to channel
<joeoshawa> i did
<joeoshawa> damn irc
<rww> joeoshawa: no, you didn't.
<rs0832> joeoshawa, are you using the webchat?
<rww> my client tells me if people are identified. you're not ;P
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: no ubuntu file name is different, that must be a different destro, also the file is optional
<ekat90> anyone know what this error means when i try to run age of empires 2 with wine "wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\gearsec.exe"
<joeoshawa> i am using xchat
<user> hi
<user> guys
<user> i use ubuntu 10.10
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: so as i've written above >> strings `which Xorg` | grep xorg.conf.d << prints nothing or it doesn't indicate that it uses that, right?
<user> and i use virtualbox
<[thor]> !enter | user
<ubottu> user: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rww> joeoshawa: now you're identified ;)
<ekat90> anyone know hat gearsec.exe is on wine?
<lahwran> how do I set up an ad-hoc network with my phone with ubuntu? I want ubuntu to be *sharing internet to my phone*, not using the phone as an AP
<user> ok ok
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: without the | grep I get  /usr/bin/Xorg
<user> how can i use rs-232 usb converter in ubuntu and virtualbox since i use xp as virtual
<jkalex05> whats the  nano command to create a file
<jkalex05> in terminal
<rww> jkalex05: just nano path/to/filename. if the file doesn't exist, it'll create it when you save
<jkalex05> thanks rww
<joeoshawa> yes i know i did it before and it said identified but idk whatever
<jkalex05> guys i was installing an ATI video driver
<rww> joeoshawa: you need to do it every time you sign into freenode
<joeoshawa> i did
<rww> ah. weird.
<joeoshawa> dunno
 * rww shrugs
<jkalex05> restarted and i was getting terminal and thats it. what can i do in that situation in the future
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: ok, it seems like we don't understand very well to each other .. would you show me output from this command (and you have to substitute $placeholders) :: strings $ubuntu_xorg_binary | grep xorg.conf
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: why not just tell us what your problem is I'm not sure what these answers I give you are helping
<joeoshawa> jkalex05 you need to change your xorg.conf usually if you go straight to prompt
<jahrra> ekat90: i remember something with a cd/dvd-software, but you might ask google or the wine-guys as this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<jkalex05> joeoshawa how would i do that?
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: i need to resolve on phone with BFU man that his xserver will start up with proper and by default undetected resolution .. we tested that with adding modes and switching with xrandr works .. now i have a little problems to make changes permanent in ubuntu hence i don't know it well
<joeoshawa> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[thor]> joeoshawa: there is a place in the XChat > Network List... dialog that will allow you to set your nickserv pass for freenode
<joeoshawa> cool thanks thor
<meero> sacarlson: ok, i have set up the static ip likewise the link u sent me... lets see
<[thor]> joeoshawa: find Freenode in the list, and open it's properties
<ekat90> jahrra: where can i find some wine guys to ask
<meero> sacarlson: thanks for helping me !
<stephenpoo> hi guys im really new (just started using ubuntu today!)
<joeoshawa> jkalex05 you have a working xorg.conf file now?
<stephenpoo> i have a question that doesnt seem to be answered on the forums or else where
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: xrandr --admode `cvt 1920 1080 60 | perl -ne 'print if s/^Modeline\s+//'
<joeoshawa> you can get into x on that machine?
<stephenpoo> basically i downloaded a perl script from cpan, but i have no idea how to use it
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: xrandr --addmode VGA-1 $that_alias ### ^^ there sude be --newmode, alias is always 0x12e
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: no I added the string and I get some stuf,  but I needed sudo user to get what you need
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode $alias
<nettezzaumana> works
<R1ck> Hello. Does Ubuntu 10.04 LTS not have a server version of the kernel image? I have install linux-image-server but no kernel files are in /boot
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: yes seem to work fine
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: sorry, what do you mean now?
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: that those commands do function
<lahwran> what do I put in /etc/network/interfaces to make it not attempt to autoconfigure interface X at all?
<amagee> hey i have a .mov file that i want to convert to ogg theora.  i tried running ffmpeg2theora on the file and the video came out fine but the audio came out at double speed.  what do you guys recommend?
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: of that xrandr way as i described it above works
<nettezzaumana> **oc course
<lahwran> is it "iface wlan0 manual" for wlan0?
<nettezzaumana> hell .. so many typos
<stephenpoo> so, anyone have a solution for me
<stephenpoo> or any kind of help
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: would you definitelly show me that strings grepped for string xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> R1ck: Do you / did you have a separate /boot/ partition that isn't mounted?
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: I can paistbin my xorg.conf and you can look at it yourself
<jahrra> ekat90: sorry, i got disconnected. i suggest the '#winehq' channel here in irc
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: no please .. show me :: strings /usr/bin/Xorg | grep xorg.conf
<nettezzaumana> this is what i need .. i'm not looking for anyone's xorg
<ekat90> jahrra: I've already tried the channel is dead
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548181/
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: well, thanks but i'd like to see what i've requested above
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: is it so hard to do that?
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: I'll send you the bin file so you can do the rest
<nettezzaumana> okay
<R1ck> Jordan_U: I do have a seperate /boot, but it is mounted
<R1ck> lahwran: yes, interface dev manual is correct
<Jordan_U> R1ck: Then it may be that it wasn't mounted when you upgraded the kernel. Try unmounting it temporarily, if after unmounting /boot/ is not empty then at some point /boot/ wasn't properly mounted during an upgrade.
<R1ck> it was mounted the whole time :)
<nkei0> hey everyone
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: I setup transfer of 1.5meg file but your not picking it up
<Jordan_U> R1ck: If you unmount /boot/, is the /boot/ directory empty?
<R1ck> I don't want to unmount /boot on a running production server 200km away from here
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: forgot that
<nkei0> Has anyone here tried installing the Gaia 10 theme?  I downloaded the .zip and extracted the folder into my .themes directory.  When I go into System>Preferences>Appearance it doesn't show up.  I also tried clicking on customize and looking there, but it wasn't there either.  Any ideas?
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: someone else will show me
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: thanls
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: very good, I will stop transfer
<joeoshawa> so has anyone mapped for a quake based game in here
<Tito0096> Is there anyway to trick the Terminal that its running on 64 bit instead of 32 bit?
<sacarlson> Tito0096: trick in what way?  the binary terminal program?  I have ran 32bit programs on 64bit with just added libs
<Tito0096> I need something to compile on my 32bit system
<Tito0096> but it requires 64 bit
<Tito0096> Cyanogen Mod rom for an android device
<sacarlson> Tito0096: oh I think you can set the compiler to 64bit yes
<Tito0096> how!
<sacarlson> Tito0096: don't know never did it,  just know it can be done
<Tito0096> awww
<Tito0096> lol
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: was so bloody hard to do this: http://pastebin.ca/raw/2031291
<sacarlson> Tito0096: I think this might be it http://en.kioskea.net/faq/1137-compiling-testing-in-32-bit-on-ubuntu-x86-64
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: ya but you see  xorg.conf.d search path, only root can use absolute
<Tito0096> But I need to run something that requires 64 bit
<Tito0096> on my 32 bit system
<rautamiekka> Tito0096: 64-bit doesn't run on 32-bit
<Tito0096> I know
<sacarlson> Tito0096: so recompile the code into 32bit and run that
<rautamiekka> My issue: I formatted my NTFS drive into EXT4 and re-created its mount point "/media/max250". Now I can't write on the drive. It's not supposed to be this way, is it ?
<sacarlson> Tito0096: I'm not sure if that's too easy maybe they have used lib functions that don't exist in 32bit
<rww> rautamiekka: Yes. The root directory of an ext4 filesystem is only writable by the superuser by default. sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/max250/ while it's mounted.
<sacarlson> Tito0096: where is the source you are trying to run or compile?
<rww> rautamiekka: if you have existing directories on there, you possibly want chown -R to change the ownership of them, too.
<rautamiekka> rww: Right now the only content is the "lost+found".
<Tito0096> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Compile_CyanogenMod_for_Vision
<Tito0096> To compile gingerbread android I need 64 bit
<rww> rautamiekka: then just do it without -R
<stephenpoo> hey guys, if i have installed some perl scripts
<stephenpoo> how do i use them? im on the latest ubuntu
<rautamiekka> rww: Thank you, that fixed it.
<tsimpson> stephenpoo: usually like "perl /path/to/script.pl" or just "/path/to/script.pl" if the files are marked as executable
<rautamiekka> rww: Why is it by default that root may write on EXT4 ?
<stephenpoo> Thanks tsimpson! sorry for the noob question, today is my first day on ubuntu
<SamVib> hello all!
<rww> rautamiekka: There's probably a better reason for it than this, but it has to be owned by somebody, and you need to be root to put a filesystem on a partition, so it may as well be root.
<sacarlson> Tito0096: it would be cool if virtualbox would simulate a 64bit machine in a 32bit machine,  it does the reverse,  it simulates a 32bit machine in a 64bit one.
<ghisen|home> Anyone had problem with XORG eating cpu? for example if i scroll i in chrome... it eats up instantly 20% cpu
<mrn> how to transparent proxy with squid?
<mrn> how to transparent proxy with squid?plz help me
<stephenpoo> tsimpson: forgot to say, i got it off cpan, and Ive extracted and it comes as a makefile.pl
<mrn> how to transparent proxy with squid?
<rautamiekka> mrn: Apparently you don't know how to behave in IRC.
<tsimpson> stephenpoo: you should try running "perl makefile.pl" then
<aidrocsid> Inquiry: SNES emluation multiplayer support, is there an alternative to kaillera? If not, does kaillera work with WINE?
<mrcreativity> anyone here use ubuntu tweak?
<skpl__> i do.
<skpl__> i like it.
<skpl__> speeds up your system.
<mrn> I have problem and didnet any to answer me
<mrcreativity> skpl__, which version are u using?
<rautamiekka> mrn: Since there's barely any talk here now, ask the Q once and wait. If you don't get an answer, it just means there's nobody who knows the answer.
<rautamiekka> mrn: Right now present who knows, I mean
<ubuntu_user99> Hi I clicked a link after reading Ubuntu Wiki about viruses. http://bukowski-framework.blogspot.com/   Is this where I am to start to copy their work to make a virus?
<stephenpoo> woops big fail, accidentally quit
<mrn> I installed squid and  i dont know how to config squid for transparent proxy?just config iptables
<skpl__> mrcreativity: 0.5.8
<MiVo> Hello,  I am not able to activate Mic Boost, how can I do that ? Does that depend on the hardware ?
<rww> ubuntu_user99: Making viruses is outside of the scope of this channel.
<mrcreativity> skpl__, i still at .5.7. for some reason installing .5.8 reduced the number of tweaks
<rautamiekka> ubuntu_user99: Besides, why'd you make one ?
<ubuntu_user99> rww, ubuntu
<ubuntu_user99> to learn
<rww> ubuntu_user99: I'm aware. It's still outside of our scope.
<ubuntu_user99> is there a #ubuntu-virus or anything
<rww> ubuntu_user99: no
<sacarlson> Tito0096: I'm not sure it's posible but it seems qemu can translate 64bit to 32bit as noted here http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/emulating-64-bit-os-on-32-bit-os , I'm not sure that would be any help to you
<stephenpoo> tsimpson: if its in a folder on the desktop, how do i run it?
<stephenpoo> is it perl home/user/desktop/folder makefile.pl
<Tito0096> sacarlson: nah
 * korben greets all
<Tito0096> im using a old P4 lol
<tsimpson> stephenpoo: open a terminal, the use "cd ~/Desktop/folder" then "perl makefile.pl", and remember that the directory and file names are case-sensitive
<sacarlson> Tito0096: I just hoped it would help you compile it,  but I agree nah
<acerB> hey guys i need some help with setting up conky
<stephenpoo> tsimpson: thanks heaps!
<acerB> where do i get sample scripts to practise configurations?
<sacarlson> acerB: configurations for what?  my guess bash
<mrn>  I installed squid and  i dont know how to config squid for transparent proxy?just config iptables
<acerB> where do i get sample scripts to practise configurations for conky!!? sacarlson
<stephenpoo> tsimpson: thanks a lot it runs! now to figure out how to use it haha
<nkei0> argh...  I'm trying to install the gaia sprout theme on ubuntu 10.10 but it's not working.  I've downloaded the zip and extracted it into my .themes directory and it's not showing up in the appearance settings even when i hit the customize button
<sacarlson> acerB: sorry I missed the above note
<bullgard> When I insert an audio CD in Maverick, VLC media player 1.06 will start and play the first song. The status line shows "Track 1.wav". Why does '~$ mount' no device /dev/sr0?
<bullgard> When I insert an audio CD in Maverick, VLC media player 1.06 will start and play the first song. The status line shows "Track 1.wav". Why does '~$ mount' show no device /dev/sr0?
<tsimpson> bullgard: because you don't mount an audio CD there are no files, it's read directly from the device (CD)
<rww> bullgard: players generally just read AudioCDs straight from the CD, rather than through a filesystem. No filesystem mounting, so nothing in mount.
<stephenpoo> tsimpson: ERROR: Can't create '/usr/local/man/man3'
<stephenpoo> mkdir /usr/local/man/man3: Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.10/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 483
<stephenpoo> woops, i mean i tried to use make, it went ok, make test said it passed, but make install failed
<tsimpson> stephenpoo: if you're installing it, you need to put "sudo" before the command. this will make the command run as the root user
<sacarlson> stephenpoo: yup need sudo
<stephenpoo> tsimpson: thanks again!!
<stephenpoo> sacarlson: thanks :D
<bullgard> tsimpson, rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<ubuntu_user99> I wonder if ubuntu software center has a typing course program
<rww> !info tuxtype
<ubottu> tuxtype (source: tuxtype): Educational Typing Tutor Game Starring Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-4 (maverick), package size 109 kB, installed size 368 kB
<Tyrnis> plop all
<chris_osx> ubottu is the most intelligent user here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jibadeeha> anyone here use TrueCrypt with Ubuntu 10.10 and find it randomly freezes after creating a new volume?
<sacarlson> Tyrnis: plop the boot loader?
<UBuxuBU> is 1010 any better than 1004
<rs0832> UBuxuBU, i suggest you stay with 10.04 ;)
<rs0832> UBuxuBU, just a personal suggestion though.. it's really your choice
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: I'm happy with 10.04 just a few ppa here and there
<UBuxuBU> except that my 1004 wubi wont go online wirless now
<Tyrnis> no, it's only my "hello", sacarlson  :)
<UBuxuBU> freakin thing
<rs0832> UBuxuBU, well, imo you would probably have more trouble if you switched to 10.10
<rautamiekka> UBuxuBU: My experience 1010 is the best Ubuntu ever, heavily.
<UBuxuBU> hmm
<Jibadeeha> UBuxuBU, 10.10 is the best I've tried so far for my netbooks
<UBuxuBU> i like 1004 but now cant get online wirless
<UBuxuBU> makes no sence
<rs0832> UBuxuBU, what kind of wireless
<UBuxuBU> well do they have 1010 wubi
<UBuxuBU> ehtheros i think
<g0th> hi
<UBuxuBU> in an asus g73 laptop
<rs0832> UBuxuBU, well someone yesterday had a problem with wireless too (10.10)
<g0th> I performed an upuntu distribution upgrade to 10.10 and now I don't hear any sound anymore.
<madalin> atheros?
<g0th> Where can I configure the sound?
<UBuxuBU> was working great for weeks
<rs0832> UBuxuBU, a backport of only the wireless kernel module worked for them
<UBuxuBU> hmm dunno wut that means
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: atheros works fine on my eeepc but it still runs old 8.04 or around there,  so maybe need to go back a verison if forward fails
<UBuxuBU> ill look in my device mgr
<madalin> atheros works great on my asus also...
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: rs0832: that's a good idea
<madalin> on every ubuntu....since 8.04 to 10.04
<rs0832> sacarlson, thanks
<UBuxuBU> atheros
<rautamiekka> My Eee900's Atheros works on 1010 Netbook, too
<UBuxuBU> wonder what the heck is goin on
<g0th> I dont hear anything when I play an audio file
 * rs0832 will brb (reboot)
<g0th> any idea why?
<g0th> the mixer settings look ok
<UBuxuBU> g0th its the mute thing
<UBuxuBU> its deceiving
<evenflow> hey, how do i unlock the screen (when xscreensaver is active) via the cli?
<madalin> it's the other way around?
<UBuxuBU> look closely at mute
<madalin> or do you have to toggle it?
<g0th> UBuxuBU: it is not muted
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: try install the linux-backports???wireless???  package as seen in synaptic
<madalin> mute then unmute it...
<g0th> I tried that
<madalin> with every playing device?not just the main?
<g0th> also in phonon settings I dont see the same stuff than before the upgrade
<g0th> it just has 2 entries
<madalin> beats me :)
<g0th> for the muxer I use alsamixer
<g0th> mixer
<madalin> try aplay with a wave file..
<madalin> if u don't know what "aplay" is..google it :)
<UBuxuBU> ok sacarlson i had never heard of that before
<Ryu_Kurisu> madalin: or "man aplay" ;)
<madalin> for those who don't know what aplay is: it's alsa's basic audio player.
<UBuxuBU> ill look
<g0th> madalin: I dont hear anything
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: I have some success with it in the past,  did you see it in synaptic?
<madalin> are you shure that alsa properly recognised your audio device?
<UBuxuBU> i had to uninstall wubi but i am gonna try it again
<g0th> no
<g0th> madalin: I am not sure
<UBuxuBU> it got all weird on me
<madalin> hmm...
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: oh I would use a real loader with grub,  but that's just me
<g0th> madalin: the mixer settings look the same as before (before everything worked)
<madalin> try with a usb soundcard...see if it gets recognised...
<g0th> madalin: but the phonon settings look completely different
<g0th> I dont have a usb soundcard
<Majority> hello
<Majority> anybody here ?
<g0th> and how would I see if it is recognized anyway
<UBuxuBU> sacarlson, YEAH all my other stuff is partitioned except this g73
<Majority> i really need help :(
<madalin> or...disable your soundcard in BIOS ,start ubuntu...thern reboot and reenable the soundcard
<red2kic> Okay. I'm curious. How do you get Chromium to work with Thunderbird when it comes to RSS? I'm stumped on that one.
<stephenpoo> Ok guys i have another question since i tried and nothing works
<g0th> There seem to be no configuration tool for sound whatsoever
<Cromag> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stephenpoo> how do i make a local version of this this script for ubuntu? http://search.cpan.org/~kawasaki/Lingua-ZH-Romanize-Pinyin-0.23/lib/Lingua/ZH/Romanize/Cantonese.pm#DESCRIPTION
<g0th> madalin: I dont have a soundcard setting in bios?
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: I just used gparted to resize two partition yestarday and worked perfect,  but they were formated in ext4,  never tried resize on ntfs
<Majority> i just moved my libpthread.so.0 link and the file it was poiting to (version 2-12) out of my /lib directory , now my system is fucked up, cant start any program or even do "ls" in a terminal ==> seg fault
<Majority> i can't move those libpthread back to the /lib
<UBuxuBU> its easy to resize ntfs
<g0th> madalin: it has something to do with the upgrade
<skpl__> i'd just like to say im running 10.10 and nothing is wrong with it. hehe.
<madalin> as far as i know...phonon just routes it's audio via alsa (or what ever it finds) and since  alsa is the problem...i don't think it has something to do with phonon
<UBuxuBU> but i use buntu to resize anyway
<g0th> but alsamixer is the same
<g0th> I see my soundcard there
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: well then just resize to create a 12gb free space to install ubuntu or more if you can spare it,  and give 2gb to a swap partition
<g0th> but I dont see it enlisted in phonon
<g0th> where can I configure my sound?
<nkei0> what's the default window manager in ubuntu 10.10?
<madalin> gnome
<Gnurdux> I'm getting a weird seam under my window borders when wobbling windows in compiz
<madalin> sorry goth...that was all I had...
<nkei0> madalin, I mean like metacity, gtk, emerald, or whatever it's called?
<UBuxuBU> sacarlson, yeah but i have 6 gigs of ram maybe ill do 1 gig swap
<Majority> anyone has a clue for my problem ? :)
<g0th> There must be some place where I can configure my soundcard?
<g0th> or some program to show me if it was recognized
<curiousx> g0th: try --> alsamixer in the bash and full up Master and PCM
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: if you have 6gig ram then you should have 6gig swap to enable hybernate
<g0th> curiousx: already did that
<curiousx> excuseme my inglish is not too good
<UBuxuBU> eh why do i want hibernate
<g0th> alsamixer lists my soundcard
<g0th> but phonon _does not_
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: like the sleep mode,  for quick powerup recovery
<g0th> anyway mplayer, vlc, aplay all dont work either
<madalin> man, it's not phonon.If aplay does not work,it's alsa....
<g0th> they play the files but I dont hear anything
<UBuxuBU> see this one is a 17.3 in lapper i use like a desktop
<madalin> alsa is the last stop on the way to the speakers...
<UBuxuBU> i put all power settings on never hehe sacarlson
<g0th> madalin: yeah but phonon doesnt see the card, that's the _only_ thing that confirms that I dont hear anything
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: well if you never turn off,  then I guess it's mute
<red2kic> UBuxuBU: You don't have to. You could use suspend. If you're going for energy efficiency. Otherwise, 512-1024MB is more than enough.
<g0th> madalin: so usually it is not a bad idea to start "debugging" from a place where something is wrong
<curiousx> g0th: can you see your sound with --> lspci | grep audio ?
<madalin> i agree goth
<UBuxuBU> yeah ill do a gig
<g0th> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<curiousx> excuseme i mean your sound car
<_vaibhav_> am unable to detect my graphics card ati 6870
<g0th> nothing with small "audio"
<madalin> sorry but that was all the help i could give you
<UBuxuBU> 7 gigs of mem is a ton for ubuntu
<_vaibhav_> on ubuntu 10.04
<akshit_> how to install .tar.gz extension files in Ubuntu??
<Majority> i just moved my libpthread.so.0 link and the file it was poiting to (version 2-12) out of my /lib directory , now my system is fucked up, cant start any program or even do "ls" in a terminal ==> seg fault
<g0th> the kernel module was loeded it seems
<red2kic> akshit_: What are you trying to install?
<sacarlson> UBuxuBU: well if you have a terabyte hd then it's also not much of a loss
<akshit_> SendMail
<evenflow> does anyone know how can i manually unlock ubuntu10.10 from cli?
<akshit_> red2kic, sendmail
<madalin> akshit_ : you un-tar them , cd in the folder created , ./configure  and then make and make install
<UBuxuBU> if this ridiculous asus live update thing would ever end i would resize now
<sacarlson> evenflow: unlock as in locked out of your login account?
<evenflow> no, screen unlock
<red2kic> !info sendmail | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.3-9.2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 252 kB
<red2kic> akshit_: It is already in the repository.
<akshit_> k
<akshit_> red2kic thnx
<evenflow> i installed the bluetooth proximity thingy, but cant get the screen to unlock\
<akshit_> :)
<red2kic> :)
<UBuxuBU> this feels awful havin 1 os in this lapper
<UBuxuBU> ewww
<sacarlson> evenflow: screen to unlock?  like the gdm screen?  can't you just enter the password?
<evenflow> sacarlson, xscreensaver
<rs0832> sacarlson, remember about the glib thing some hours earlier?
<sacarlson> rs0832: yes
<rs0832> sacarlson, well nomodeset fixes that
<sacarlson> rs0832: is that added to kernel options?
<rs0832> sacarlson, while booting
<aHardyX_> I can't login to ubuntu after logging off. When I click on my account it doesn't show me the password box. what should I do ?
<evenflow> sacarlson, screensaver+lock is running, i want to be able to have a command to both unlock and stop the screensaver, this should be something like xscreensaver-command -d but it doesnt do the trick
<g0th> In mplayer when I press "m" for mute I get: [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0.
<rs0832> sacarlson, however, it unmasked another error
<rs0832> sacarlson, should it matter that i dont have a floppy drive? (fd0)
<AiquMaiqu> ehh...
<sacarlson> evenflow: oh I think I understand, so if you ssh in you can unlock the screen and bring up vnc or something like that,  I'm not sure but there must be a way
<rs0832> sacarlson, i should add that this is a live usb..
<rs0832> sacarlson, my installation works fine
<sacarlson> rs0832: cool did you find that in a blog?  maybe you should add an entry in one of them
<rs0832> sacarlson,which part are you talking about?
<Avasz> how can i update only kernel?
<rs0832> Avasz, it's simple enough through synaptic
<obscurant1st_> i have to install adobe flash square for 64 bit
<obscurant1st_> where is the plugin folder for firefox in maverick, i installed firefox via apt-get
<Avasz> rs0832, oh.. i was unchecking evertything in my update manager
<rs0832> Avasz, :)
<rs0832> obscurant1st_, it is in your home folder i think, .mozilla
<obscurant1st> rs0832: ok let me check
<spicemaster> hey any body know this problem when i am installing ubuntu from my live cd it shows me the input /output errors :(
<rs0832> spicemaster, stdin : 0?
<spicemaster> rs0832, may be :(
<rs0832> spicemaster, i am trying to fix that on mine right now :)
<rs0832> spicemaster, try using the alternate cd in the mean time
<spicemaster> ???? hmmm i not easy that cd works on vmvare but not in real senerio :(
<rs0832> spicemaster, sorry, what?
<spicemaster> cd works on vmvare but not in boot mode :(
<Bibobabo> c'e' nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<rs0832> spicemaster, yes .. same here
<spicemaster> let me download lower verion mabe its work for me
<sacarlson> spicemaster: rs0832: I thought alternate worked in both virtual and real but just not as pritty and maybe not as user gui'ed as desktop standard.
<spicemaster> *version
<rs0832> sacarlson, yes it does
<spicemaster> yup :)
<Bibobabo> Can anybody who knows how to use the terminal help me?
<sacarlson> Bibobabo: I can type in a terminal
<rs0832> Bibobabo, i think everyone here does.. what do yo uneed help with :)
<spicemaster> Bibobabo, what want to do with terminal ?
<Bibobabo> ok, i m gonna explain just a sec
<sacarlson> rs0832: I love the hard questions like that last one
<rs0832> sacarlson, aha... i think i might have figured it out.. hold on.. ill reboot and try ... brb in 5 mins
<sacarlson> rs0832: what did he do save the world again?
<Bibobabo> I need to put the file "gimp_xcf.py" in the directory "/usr/share/inkscape/extensions" and overwrite the old file. But I cannot do it cause I don't have the priviledges
<sacarlson> Bibobabo: are you in the directory now that has the file gimp_xcf.py?
<sacarlson> Bibobabo: can you see it if you do $ls *.py
<Bibobabo> w8 I am gonan open the directory
<Bibobabo> this is the code they told me to put but it doen t work: # sudo cp ~/gimp_xcf.py /usr/share/inkscape/extensions
<sacarlson> Bibobabo: you will simply copy over it, or maybe backup the original before you do then sudo cp ./gimp_xcf.py  /path/to/old/file
<spicemaster> Bibobabo, if you need a root console use sudo su
<Bibobabo> It doesn't let me modify the old file at all
<sacarlson> Bibobabo: seem's inkscape is not installed on ubuntu as a default,  I don't see that directory on mine
<mint> hey peopl
<mint> can any one tell me how to install network manager on a live session _
<sacarlson> mint: seem network manager is installed as default
<mint> yes but it stoped working now i need to reinstall it
<Bibobabo> "sudo cp ./gimp_xcf.py  /path/to/old/file"  <--- should this code work??
<sacarlson> mint: you might try restart networks,  but I have to look that up
<Gabi> Viewing this page requires a browser capable of displaying frames.
<Gabi> wich browser can i use via terminal ?
<madalin> lynks
<greppy> Gabi: elinks or w3m or lynx
<mint> i have tried that and i removed the networ-manager now i need to reinstall it i have downloaded the deb but is one dependecie missing
<sacarlson> mint: you might try: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<madalin> sorry :lynx
<wrd> mint: stop your network-manager an delete the file /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and start the nm again.
<Gabi> greppy with lynx told me that
<Swot> Hello, i want to ask you... what distribution can you recommend to me? (sorry for english)
<wrd> mint: reinstalling software in unix doesn't help you ...
<mint> dude i purged network manager
<sacarlson> mint: yes I see that now,
<rww> Swot: You're in #ubuntu, so.... Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> mint: well you can setup networking with cli then when connected to your network reinstall network-manager
<sacarlson> mint: do you connect with wifi or wired?
<mint> step by step mate
<mint> wifi
<chandanv> All:
<chandanv> Hi there...
<Swot> rww, I have Ubuntu.. 10.10 (now im in Win), but my graphic drivers... not function :/
<sacarlson> mint: I don't have my scripts for wifi,  is cable an option?
<mint> nope
<Klaus_Dieter> hello wolrd
<damian-> howdy partners. any idea how i can boot ubuntu without loading the entries from /etc/fstab? one of the entries seems to be halting boot
<sacarlson> mint: I will have to search my arkives
<mint> sure
<Klaus_Dieter> damian-: set the noauto mount flag
<damian-> Klaus_Dieter; i can't boot the os, thus i can't modify anything :P
<sacarlson> mint: oh and is your wifi encrytped?
<wrd> damian-: boot via live cd and mount your disks ?
<chandanv> damian-:
<chandanv> Just boot into RESCUE MODE
<chandanv> and edit your fstab file (vi /etc/fstab )
<chandanv> save and reboot
<mint> it is
<FloodBot4> chandanv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bibobabo> Thx sacarlson for the code. Problem solved
<d0kt0ras> http://l33ts.co.cc/forum/member.php?action=register&uid=847     For Keys,Serials, Hotfile RapidShare ShareCashe MegaUpload MegaVideo 4Shared Premium and many more, just join and enjoy....
<damian-> hrm, let's see how to boot into rescue mode
<sacarlson> mint: do you have another system on your network that is ubuntu?
<Colin969> Hey
<mint> negative only windows arund here im at school lol
<damian-> darnit, need the disc. any ideas how to load without the use of a cd?
<sacarlson> mint: what encyption is it?  wpa?
<chandanv> damian-: Don't have that option in your GRUB menu?
<damian-> chandanv, i don't have a grub menu on boot, i was hoping there was a manual keypress to force it to come up.. my system boots straight into the loader
<rs0832> sacarlson, ?
<chandanv> damian-: Then, a VAGUE method would be, boot using a LIVE disc and then edit your /etc/fstab :(
<damian-> chandanv, yeah i was trying to avoid having to download the image :P
<damian-> ohhhh well
<rs0832> sacarlson, are you still here?
<sacarlson> rs0832: yes
<rs0832> sacarlson, ah.. sorry to disturb
<chandanv> I've a Gateway NV52 laptop. It worked well with all the previoous versions of Ubuntu as well as other OSes. But, with 10.10, every time  I shutdown the system, it restarts! Any solution..?
<rs0832> sacarlson, i disabled the floppy drive in my bios so the fd0 error is gone
<rs0832> sacarlson, but the stdin error is still there... any ideas?
<sacarlson> rs0832: clueless
<rs0832> sacarlson, hmm
<rs0832> sacarlson, i cant seem to remember how i fixed the same problem when i installed 10.10
<sacarlson> rs0832: what really breaks?  just a message?
<Colin969> rs0832 =D
<share> hello
<rs0832> sacarlson, actually it remains on the screen with the ubuntu logo and dots.. if i press escape, i get the error stdin : 0
<Colin969> rs0832 How can I install GLU? I've been using Terminal alot and cant find it
<rs0832> Colin969, :)
<chandanv> I've a Gateway NV52 laptop. It worked well with all the previoous versions of Ubuntu as well as other OSes. But, with 10.10, every time I shutdown the system, it restarts! Any solution..?
<sacarlson> chandanv: well a work around hold the power botton down 10 secounds near the power down state.
<Colin969> rs0832 I installed G++, Using Sudo in Terminal
<rs0832> Colin969, hmm whats glu?
<sacarlson> chandanv: does in a terminal sudo halt  also cause a restart?
<Colin969> rs0832, Mesa GLU?
<chandanv> Colin969: sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<rs0832> Colin969, ah
<Colin969> chandanv, Press power on shutdown?
<Colin969> chandanv Thanks =]
<rs0832> Colin969, sudo apt-get install libglu-mesa
<rs0832> Colin969, sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa
<evenflow> hello, i would like to enter my password for the lock screen from the cli, is that possible?
<chandanv> Colin969: shutdown
<chandanv> sacarlson: never tried in terminal? Does it make any difference?
<Colin969> chandanv I mean when it tries booting again press the power button?
<chandanv> colin969: no, it just reboots right after power off
<Colin969> chandanv, Unsure =/
<sacarlson> evenflow: this might be totaly the wrong path to take but maybe x11 keystroke from cli with http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool
<Colin969> rs0832, what about OpenGL Libs?
<chandanv> Colin969: don't know what's the issue, it just worked fine with all other OSes :(
<NeoCicak> hi all... i have an android phone that i'm trying to ssh into from my ubuntu machine. I ran ConnectBot from my android phone, doing a port forward to remote port 8084, pointing to localhost:22 (on the phone). Then I tried to do ssh -p 8084 <username>@localhost from my ubuntu box... but nothing happens... i.e i'm not connected to the phone... if i do ssh -v, i can see "ssh_exchange_identification: connection closed by remote h
<NeoCicak> ost"... can anyone explain to me whats happening here?
<evenflow> sacarlson, even if i can change the keystrokes, i still need it to enter my password.. so im not sure about this
<rs0832> Colin969, glu is open gl libs
<Colin969> chandanv have you updated everything?
<rs0832> chandanv, when your computer is on, try pressing the power button..
<rs0832> chandanv, for me that shuts dowm my pc
<chandanv> colin969: yeah! I did a few times...
<chandanv> rs0832: for me, it just presents me with the Shutdown menu
<Colin969> chandanv, Post on forums for now? I mean is it JUST Ubuntu?
<rs0832> chandanv, and when you shutdown then?
<sacarlson> evenflow: can't you just disable the screensaver ?
<chandanv> Colin969: ya, just Ubuntu... It even works fine with Win7, Kubuntu and Fedora
<sacarlson> evenflow: maybe look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/gnome-control-center.1.html
<chandanv> rs0832: same, reboots...
<Colin969>  chandanv Weird, Im on Netbook 10.10 and its fine
<ComeOnFatty> Salut ;)
<evenflow> sacarlson, even if i disable the screensaver, i still need to enter a password
<Colin969> Hola Fatty
<ComeOnFatty> Not "Fatty" XD
<chandanv> Colin969: so, is it a problem with updates..?
<evenflow> sacarlson, im trying to have lock/unlock of my ubuntu from my phone's bluetooth
<sacarlson> evenflow: well without the screensaver it would always be online to access with vnc
<evenflow> i dont need vnc
<Colin969> rs0832, Whats the OPen GL Package? Sudo cant find it
<rs0832> chandanv, try sudo shutdown -H
<sacarlson> evenflow: ok I got cha,  let me look
<Colin969> chandanv, Dunno, Is it partitioned or on its own drive?
<chandanv> Colin969: separate partitioned.
<chandanv> Colin969: do you want to install OpenGL headers..?
<Colin969> chandanv cant you Format and reinstall
<sacarlson> evenflow: ok I found it http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/xdg-screensaver.1.html
<Colin969> chandanv The damn Config needs the Libs
<rs0832> Colin969,did you try libglu1-mesa?
<Bibobabo> Hi guys I d need an help. When I try to scan connections with SWscan I got this error "[SIOCSIWMODE] 1: Operation not permitted"
<rs0832> chandanv, did you try sudo shutdown -H ?
<satish> how can i convert whole website into pdf or chm
<chandanv> Colin969: ya, I can! but, no way out withou reinstalling the oS?
<sacarlson> evenflow: now all you need is software from your phone to triger run that line
<evenflow> sacarlson, xdg stops the screen but not the lock
<Klaus_Dieter> satish: install a pdf printer in cups and use the print functionality of the browser of your choice
<Colin969> rs0832, I used Chandanvs, it doesnt need GLU Atm
<chandanv> rs0832: No, but I'll... Is it different from Shutdown option (via GUI)
<Colin969> chandanv Might have been an issue when first installed, could fixit
<evenflow> sacarlson, i guess i could write a script to kill the screensaver..
<Bibobabo> Could anyone help me with Swscanner?
<rs0832> chandanv, well possibly
<mindware> bibobabo: try as root?
<rs0832> Colin969, oh he gave you one.. sorry i didnt see that
<Colin969> rs0832I need Open GL Libs
<satish> whole website can be cumbersome work ; to go at each page and print
<NeoCicak> hi all... i have an android phone that i'm trying to ssh into from my ubuntu machine. I ran ConnectBot from my android phone, doing a port forward to remote port 8084, pointing to localhost:22 (on the phone). Then I tried to do ssh -p 8084 <username>@localhost from my ubuntu box... but nothing happens... i.e i'm not connected to the phone... if i do ssh -v, i can see "ssh_exchange_identification: connection closed by remote h
<NeoCicak> ost"... can anyone explain to me whats happening here?
<rs0832> Colin969, he didnt give it to you?
<lahwran> is there a bash prettifier in the repos?
<sacarlson> evenflow:  reset            Turns the screensaver off immediately. If the screen was locked the            user may be asked to authenticate first.
<lahwran> my searches are coming up blank
<Klaus_Dieter> NeoCicak: increase the verbosity level of ssh even further and you will see
<Colin969> rs0832  Not the Open GL Ones
<Bibobabo> it tells me that hasn t found kdesu directory
<sacarlson> evenflow: I would try lock and reset from the command line and see what happens
<evenflow> sacarlson , doesnt work
<evenflow> tried it before
<rs0832> Colin969, o.0 libglu1-mesa are the open gl libraries
<tous> I have
<chandanv> rs0832 & Colin969: Thank you both :-) I'll try...or reinstall :( Have a nice day
<evenflow> also, there's something called xlock but it changes my all screensaver conf
<rs0832> chandanv, :) you to and good luck
<Colin969> chandanv COme back soon =]
<evenflow> sacarlson, i found a way to do it but it involvs killing my xscreensaver :)
<evenflow> thanks for the help sacarlson
<mindware> sorry Bibobabo , that was just a suggestion...i know nothing more..
<Bibobabo> ok thx anyway
<NeoCicak> Klaus_Dieter: hmmmm i'm not sure if it gives the info that i need...
<Colin969> rs0832, I never knew Terminalhad an Update function,It had 4 needing tobe updated
<anonim> hello
<satish> how can i convert any website into pdf or chm
<rs0832> Colin969, it is not the terminal ... what you use is the terminal emulator
<sacarlson> evenflow: that sounds like it would work then , just kill it and restart again at some point or at some time after
<rs0832> satish, which website? you can do it only for some
<Colin969> rs0832, Same thing, It needs X Libaries?
<satish> http://www.hackingthexbox.com/
<Colin969> rs0832 this section came all as no
<Colin969> rs0832 checking for X... libraries , headers
<ox3a> Someone can help me installing libusb 1.0 in my Old Ubuntu?
<evenflow> yep
<rs0832> Colin969, headers
<anonim> i'm from Russia
<Bibobabo> I d need to change the launcher od swscanner from "kdesu" to  "gksu" caould anyone tell me how?
<Colin969> rs0832,Soooo?
<anonim> áëèí
<Colin969> bibobabo not a clue
<satish> rs0832: http://www.hackingthexbox.com/
<sacarlson> satish: well my guess is it won't work but openoffice supports export in from html and export to pdf
<Colin969> satish, people find it hard?
<Bibobabo> any of u guys use swscanner?
<ox3a> rs0832, are you that guy?
<Colin969> rs0832,How to get headers?
<rs0832> Colin969, i think they should be there already... why, is it asking for them?
<Colin969> rs0832, Toconfig a Linux Game
<Bibobabo> Could u give me guys a code to run a software as a root?
<satish> sacarlson: but there are many pages i dont wanna waste time goin to each page and printing.......
<Colin969> rs0832, The game pressumes i already have them
<rs0832> ox3a, sorry?
<rs0832> Colin969, it doesnt presume... you do have them
<mindware> bibobabo:  sudo [command]
<ox3a> rs0832, I mean, You tried to help me for installing Wimax?
<rs0832> Bibobabo, sudo <softwarename>
<satish> Bibobabo:  type "sudo" before the command
<sacarlson> ox3a: it's in ppa https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusb-1.0
<mindware> :D
<Bibobabo> thx
<rs0832> ox3a, ah yes
<Colin969> rs0832 Its saying to cant find any
<rs0832> ox3a, so how did it work out?
<rs0832> ox3a,any luck?
<Klaus_Dieter> brml somehow kdialog gets spawned a gazillion times when I get highlighted
<rs0832> Colin969, o.0
<Colin969> rs0832, fuck that I Give up...
<ox3a> rs0832, Not yet ........ Today i installed it but do not know how to start
<cdn> Colin969 & rs0832: Same problem! I tried `shutdown -H`
<Colin969> rs0832, Also why cant I find Conky? I nstalled it
<rs0832> ox3a, did it install properly?
<Colin969> cdn, -H?
<ox3a> rs0832, yeah
<rs0832> Colin969, can you paste the out put on paste.ubuntu.com
<ox3a> rs0832, it installed a new kernel and i can boot from new kernel
<rs0832> satish, do you realise you are trying to get something that isnt there?
<cdn> Colin969: ya... Is it just -h?
<rs0832> ox3a, ok then it should work
<rs0832> ox3a, what kind of a device are you using
<harvi_svk> hi guys one question.... Is gnome 2.30.2 the newest version of gnome?
<rs0832> cdn yes
<rs0832> cdn, it means shutdown and halt
<anonim> ïîêåäà
<satish> rs0832: at least give me a code that will enable me
<rs0832> cdn, what happens when you restart?
<bonjoyee> harvi_svk: i believe its 2.32.x
<ox3a> rs0832, USB modem ....
<cdn> colin969 & rs0832: Bye then! Time to reinstall my OS :(
<ox3a> rs0832, No problem for indoor device
<rs0832> satish, no, i mean you have to buy the book, i think... see 'sample pages', 'ordering info'
<Colin969> rs0832, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548203/
<harvi_svk> bonjoyee: where I can download the newest version? or is it already in repo? I cant see it there... :(
<rs0832> ox3a, did you get any cd with it?
<satish> can i use httrack and use a command to print those html files
<ox3a> rs0832, No..... I have told you it already
<Colin969> chandanv, Huh?
<bonjoyee> harvi_svk: latest version of gnome? i dont think its not as easy as it sounds!
<rs0832> satish, you can try it
<bonjoyee> harvi_svk: also what version of ubuntu are u using?
<rs0832> ox3a, what is the name of the device? (sorry but i forgot)
<harvi_svk> bonjoyee: 10.04
<ox3a> rs0832, Can i pm you?
<rs0832> harvi_svk, are you looking for libgnome?
<rs0832> ox3a, sure
<Colin969> rs0832, Any Help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548203/
<rs0832> Colin969, ah thanks for reposting .. i couldnt find it in the traffic
<bonjoyee> harvi_svk: ubuntu 10.10 has the 2.32.x version, but why do u specifically need the latest?
<rs0832> Colin969, it says you have the headers... what you need is the open gl libraries
<ox3a> rs0832, pm
<Colin969> rs0832, Itold you that b4..
<rs0832> Colin969, o.0
<joe_> if you have ubuntu 10.10 and its updated you have the latest version of gnome
<Colin969> rs0832, Well?
<rs0832> Colin969, hold on
<rs0832> Colin969, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<diggelen> Im using 10.10 server because 10.04 has a bug in kerneldriver for promise ata controller....when could I expect 10.04 to have that kernel upgrade?
<harvi_svk> bonjoyee: I dont need the latest but Ive seen that 2.32 is the latest and Ive got 2.30 so I was looking for update which I havent found.
<Colin969> rs0832, Still cant find,I Give up
<rs0832> Colin969, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<luis001> hello
<Colin969> rs0832 I know,But the errors same,fuck this
<bonjoyee> harvi_svk: you wont get 2.32 in 10.04 ever..thats how ubuntu works..it will only have bugfixes/security updates to 2.30!
<rs0832> Colin969, what errors?
<Colin969> rs0832, I installed Conky but its not in my app list?
<diggelen> can anyone tell me when 10.04 will be using drivers that 10.10 use?
<Colin969> rs0832, It  cant find OGL Libs
<Myrtti> Colin969: I understand your frustration but please mind your language...
<bonjoyee> harvi_svk: and thats assuming u are using only the official ubuntu  repos..
<rs0832> Colin969, did you install the upper one?
<rs0832> Colin969, my previous post?
<Colin969> Myritti,Sorry, but it wasnt used directed at anyone
<billy_> i clicked the wrong button and removed my volume bar how do i get it back
<Colin969> rs0832, Yes
<Colin969> rs0842 Its the same as the one before
<rs0832> Colin969, ok hold on ill tell you what to install (opengl things)
<ants> I cannot seem to set an avatar in Empathy. After selecting the image in Edit > Personal Information it fails to show in chat. Personal Information also shows no image when I check it after as well.
<Colin969> rs0832 I want Conky... But its not In app list
<aguitel> billy_, right click in panel area and add to panel indicator
<ants> any ideas?
<diggelen> It stinks 10.04 has a nonfunctional promise ata driver
<rs0832> Colin969, try the terminal
<aguitel> billy_, add indicator applet
<billy_> i removed my volume bar from the panel by accident how do i get t back
<harvi_svk> bonjoyee: I know how ubuntu works, I was loking for update to 2.32 on 10.04 which doesnt exist so problem is solved.  thx :D I dont use only official repos
<billy_> thank you aguitel
<diggelen> quit
<Colin969> rs0832, Wellits installed and terminal knows but how to run?
<sacarlson> billy_: If you still have problems with the indicator panel check this out http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650075
<rs0832> Colin969, type conky in terminal
<Colin969> rs0832,info conky worked
<rs0832> Colin969, ok and try sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev
<Colin969> rs0832 Hmm, Its "Drawing single buffer"
<rs0832> Colin969, let me know when its done
<Colin969> rs0832 OK
<pucko-> OpenGL32 sounds strange. is that really a linux library?
<Colin969> rs0832 Already new
<Colin969> Also
<Colin969> rs0832 Conky is showing like a Terminal
<Colin969> rs0832 Oh its for X
<rs0832> Colin969, yep
<Colin969> rs0832 FAIL
<rs0832> Colin969, can you tell me some details?
<Colin969> rs0832 I cant be arsed
<Colin969> rs0832, Not a VITAL App
<sacarlson> pucko-: I guess it is: http://www.opengl.org/wiki/Getting_started
<rs0832> Colin969, sorry, i cannot understand what you are saying
<Colin969> rs0832, Idont want tohassle around
<rs0832> Colin969, ??
<juk> if i ping google why nameservers answer coming from having weird names like tz-in-f104.1e100.net, can't google have one google.com to not confuse?
<rs0832> Colin969, ok can you tell me what exactly you need help with?
<Colin969> rs0832...Noooothing
<sacarlson> juk: they have mirrors everywhere, dependent on your physical ip location they redirect you (google)
<rs0832> Colin969, k
<rafii> hi all, anyone know what i can change resolution in terminal (not in normal desktop)? resolution isn't standard - 1600x900.
<sacarlson> rafii: I'm not sure but I think that is set at boot in kernel options but there might also be a way to change after boot
<juk> sacarlson: interesting
<sacarlson> juk: ya I notice since I'm in thailand that google defaults to thai language from detecting my ip's location and redirects dependent on that
<rafii> i thkink, probably i must add a new non-standard resolution, but where? 1600x900 is 16:9 format :)
<rafii> .. compiz and graphical interface with fglrx works in native resolution, terminal in terrible low res..
<gamabu> help
<sacarlson> rafii: you mean what you see when you hit <alt><ctl>+f1 ?  I'm not sure that format is suported there
<t0th__> hi
<t0th__> i have a vps
<gamabu> sorry about that i am absolutly new to irc
<rafii> yes, exacly in alt+ctrl+f-key
<t0th__> i installed phpmyadmin
<t0th__> how i can acess?
<rs0832> t0th__, through the browser
<t0th__> [rs0832]: i am trying
<t0th__> but nothing
<juk> sacarlson: google russia ans italy having same ip, though
<rafii> i dont find my 16:9 resolution, only 4:3 and other, i dont if is possible, where add a new resolution declaration
<bonjoyee> rafii: what is the resolution u get for the boot splash?
<sacarlson> rafii: seems you can change with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<rs0832> t0th__, phpmyadmin has to be setup on a webserver
<sacarlson> rafii: highist I see is 1600x1200
<rs0832> t0th__, do you have apache or something running?
<t0th__> [rs0832]: yes
<t0th__> apache and mysql are running
<rs0832> t0th__, try visiting http://localhost/ in the browser
<rafii> bonjoyee: i can choose 1280xsth, 1024x768 and lowest
<t0th__> [rs0832]: is a vps
<t0th__> to acces is a ip
<cmas> hey
<t0th__> if i access ip.ip.ip.ip works apache
<t0th__> it Works!
<rafii> scarlson: thx, i'll look this now
<t0th__> but phpmyadmin not
 * Jibadeeha is happy now he has learned how to encrypt his usb hard drive using LUKs
<juk> sacarlson: never mind, not anymore
<doobie> This is a printing question; I have a single sided printer, I have a lecture notes 40 pages long, I want to print 2-pages on 1 both sides using then even and odd functions modes on the printer settings any idea
<rs0832> t0th__, try http://<ipaddress>/phpmyadmin
<t0th__> rs0832: Not Found
<t0th__> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<juk> t0th__: mind the case
<doobie> This is a printing question; I have a single sided printer, I have a lecture notes 40 pages long, I want to print 2-pages on 1 both sides using then even and odd functions modes on the printer settings any ideas?
<rs0832> t0th__, then you did not add apache to configs when installing.. see here how to do it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<t0th__> oks
<t0th__> i will read
<doobie> if i print even/odd it will mess up the order though
<wartburg_> #anapnea
<rafii> what is best graphical editor for GRUB2?
<sacarlson> doobie: seem adobe reader has an option to print odd pages and even so you could export to pdf in openoffice and print from adobe reader http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70343
<Chris01> sal
<mindware> :)) engleza frate...
<Chris01> hai serios :))
<mindware> cere ajutor in romaneste sa vedem cine raspunde :)
<Chris01> stie careva un hard disk extern 2.5 si USB 2.0 care poate fi formatat cu XFS in Linux?
<sacarlson> rafii: at the level of grub2 there are no graphic editors but you can use gimp in ubuntu to create images that grub2 will display
<Dharamsala> hi
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can use many differnt image formats for its menu background.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Hai Dharamsala :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen scripts that sync the users wallpaper and the grub2 background.
<mindware> dar cu care ai incercat si nu a mers?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !es | mindware
<ubottu> mindware: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mindware> ok .ok..ok...don't kill me..i'm sorry..it was a joke.....he started it...
<mindware> and why is that message in spanish?
<mindware> i'm not spanish...
<Ryu_Kurisu> I guessed what you said was Spanish mindware, hence I gave ubottu the command to warn you in spanish to speak english here :)
<mindware> :D
<mindware> you got two more guesses
<mindware> and i'm sorry again for speaking something else
<rafii> sacarlson: no no, i want something like startup manager, graphical tool for editing grub2 - in startup manager only i can change resolution from non-editable list, exist other editing tool for grub2?
<mindware> actually..writting
<akshatj> !offtopic | mindware
<ubottu> mindware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindware> anybody else got problems?
<pjotter> Hi there! Does anybody know where the 'default icons' are stored in Ubuntu? I changed the icon of a folder, but want to change it back tot it's original icon.
<mindware> why don't u use ubuntu's theme manager?
<Dr_Willis> rafii:  ive not noticed many gui tools to configure grub2 at this time. There may be one or 2 out there thats not in the repos. Check  the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites. they may mention some
<pjotter> Ok... theme manager. I'll have a look
<Ryu_Kurisu> pjotter: You've probably added an emblem to a folder; go to the folder you've changed and remove the emblem
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: rafii: there is a very limited us gui for grub2  package startup-manager
<dylan_noktum> how do i get Internet in a vbox vmachine?
<pjotter> Nope, that doesn't work. I don't  want to change the whole theme. I jsut want to change one icon of a specific folder
<Dr_Willis> dylan_noktum:  the settings for the virtual machine have where you set up a network card. it should work by default in most cases
<pjotter> Ryu: No, I changed the icon by going to properties and then clicking the icon.
<pjotter> There is no emblem...
<dylan_noktum> oh sweet thanx Dr_Willis
<rafii> Dr_wilis: sacarlson: i used startup-manager, but in this tool, i can only choose a non-editable resolution entry from preconfigured list... grub2 is default bootmanager in ubu 10.10, and I have problem with this
<Dr_Willis> pjotter:  when i go to change the icon for a directory (i just set to a different one) theres a 'revert' button
<sheep> hi, the physical disk of my ubutu vm had bad sectors and now the vm won't boot (dies starting hostname main process) is it possible to run apt-get install --reinstall from a different boot drive?
<sacarlson> rafii: you can add any option at the end of the kernel with it,  but not so gui, still have to type
<daGrevis> Hi! =)
<julian> blubb
<daGrevis> I really need help with Ubuntu. I'm total noob. =(
<pjotter> Dr_Willis: Strange, I don;t see any revert button. I have Ubuntu 10.04
<rafii> sacarlson: i can add non-standard resolution (which doesn't exist in startup-manager list available for grub2)?
<Dr_Willis> pjotter:  10.10 here.
<sacarlson> rafii: you might need to  add a to or edit 40_custom in /etc/grub.d/40_custom  to keep your settings
<sacarlson> rafii: just add the the end of the line vga=???
<daGrevis> I can't install new theme. That theme is with .TAR extension. I tried to drop it in Appeareance -> Themes, but it said, that it's invalid file type. =(
<daGrevis> Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> daGrevis:  a theme for what exactly?
<Ryu_Kurisu> pjotter: 10.10 here as well...but I think you've got to go to the folder>Properties>[Click Icon] then in the bottom you've got 3 buttons, one will be revert we think...(me and Dr_Willis)
<Dr_Willis> Ryu_Kurisu:  yep its on the dialog where you select an icon/file.
<pjotter> Hurray! :D
<Dr_Willis> They really need to move that to  the main properties tab. and make the 'click here icon to change it' button be more obvious that it IS a button.
<pjotter> yup. Didn't see that button there... :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> Your welcome pjotter :)
<pjotter> Thanx a lot!
<daGrevis> Themes like Ambiance, Clearlooks... Just this one - http://sen7.deviantart.com/art/Mira-100077120?offset=10#comments .
<rafii> sacarlson: but vga=xxx modes, doesn't support my native resoluton
<sacarlson> rafii: what number does add it to the end of vga=
<Dr_Willis> daGrevis:   theres a great many repos  and ppa's that allready include those themes.  Thats the easyer way to add new themes
<sacarlson> rafii: remember http://askubuntu.com/questions/17912/how-to-enable-1280x800-resolution-in-tty
<daGrevis> what is repos and ppa's?? *blush*
<daGrevis> *are
<Chris01> Does anybody know an external 2.5 & USB 2.0 hard drive that can be format with XFS?
<Ryu_Kurisu> daGrevis: You could take a look on www.gnome-look.org Lot's of theme, many of with have PPA's or easily installable tar.gz files I believe...
<mindware> repo's are the common places where official (or not) software can be downloaded from via the system's built in package manager
<gobbe> Chris01: you like to make your usb-disk to xfs or find?
<Chris01> find
<sacarlson> Chris01: I see xfs grayed out in gparted so maybe that's a kernel module that's needed to be added?
<rafii> sacarlson: i readed now, vga 791 mode is 1024x768, and 884 is 1600x1200
<mindware> Chris01 :   what external drive have you formatted with xfs and did not work?
<sacarlson> rafii: there ya go
<daGrevis> k, guys. I will try another themes from official sytes. =)
<Chris01> an A Data flash drive
<daGrevis> thanks. =)
<rafii> actually, I have 1024x768 seting in startup manager
<Chris01> and I need an external hdd
<Chris01> now
<mindware> Chris01: and the error was?
<mindware> how do you know the flash was to balme?
<mindware> *blame
<Chris01> I can't remember exactly but it said that it can't be formatted
<Chris01> because
<Chris01> on the
<Chris01> A data site it's said that
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> Chris01: seems you need xfsprogs package added to support that xfs format
<dylan_noktum> how do i access my ubuntu files from a xp vbox machine?
<Dharamsala> anyone can help me with my battery??
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am now installing ubuntu, and at the "Who are you?" screen, the "Encrypt my home folder" checkbox is checked and greyed out, and I am already using an old /home partition - what is it going to do? Will it encrypt my data, or will it delete and replace them with an encrypted folder?
<youyou> hello, I installed 10.10 on my ubuntu lenovo G550, but I have a little noise in the drive when I open a folder or I run an application that accesses the disk,it's not a slam but a continuous noise, thank
<Chris01> the A data devices are not LINUX compatible
<slartibartfast> i wonder how to bring rhythmbox to show cover art of known cds ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<rafii> sacarlson: but 791 is too small, 884 is too high, and my monitor in laptop doesnt support it... if 1600x900 mode exist, i'll dont have a problem .. :)
<gobbe> LuciusMare: is your old home encrypted?
<crekarasu> hi ! how can I install the php please !
<amit> hi, my ubuntu cannot run AVI format vcideo file. help me
<LuciusMare> gobbe: nope
<daGrevis> guys? but that theme is from gnome-look.org. xD http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mira?content=89831
<sacarlson> Chris01: well sfx isn't installed by default but it is supported in ubuntu
<IvaN^> Yo there
<rafii> amit: install restricted drivers
<IvaN^> I need some server debian problem
<IvaN^> I need to run process as different user
<IvaN^> and that user has a password
<Chris01> As I said I need an external hdd now and I want to know exactly a name of an hdd producer that makes linux compatible external hdds
<IvaN^> so I make command
<IvaN^> su user2 -c "test.sh"
<LuciusMare> gobbe: hello?
<IvaN^> but It ask me password ... how can I remove that password asking
<IvaN^> or how can I enter the password
<dylan_noktum> how do i access my ubuntu files from a xp vbox machine?
<crekarasu> hi ! how can I install the php please !
<skypent> So putin's endorsing linux based os's for Russia.  Does that mean we can expect to see malware and viruses soon on ubuntu/kubuntu
<daGrevis> help me, pls. =(
<sacarlson> Chris01: almost all manufactured hd will work in linux, including  ata/ide  sata ,  scsi....  I'd go for sata
<IvaN^> crekarasu server edition or desktop?
<crekarasu> IvaN^ desktop 10.10
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am now installing ubuntu, and at the "Who are you?" screen, the "Encrypt my home folder" checkbox is checked and greyed out, and I am already using an old /home partition - what is it going to do? Will it encrypt my data, or will it delete and replace them with an encrypted folder?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !flood | IvaN^
<ubottu> IvaN^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crekarasu> !flood Ryu_Kurisu
<Ryu_Kurisu> crekarasu: I'm not flooding <_<"
<IvaN^> Ryu_Kurisu I don't see my self flooding :P
<bittwist> !flood | crekarasu
<ubottu> crekarasu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ryu_Kurisu> crekarasu: And you should use a pipe...
<pc_> oh
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to update ubuntu
<dylan_noktum> how do i access my ubuntu files from a xp vbox machine?
<crekarasu> IvaN^ desktop 10.10
<mrcreativity> i get an error msg when i run sudo-apt update
<Cynewulf> .
<mrcreativity> sudo apt-get update
<icarus-c> dylan_noktum, ubuntu as host and win xp as guest?
<sheep> hi, the physical disk of my ubutu vm had bad sectors and now the vm won't boot (dies starting hostname main process) is it possible to run apt-get install --reinstall from a different boot drive?
<IvaN^> @ crekarasu sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<dylan_noktum> yep icarus-c
<bonjoyee> dylan_noktum: check "shared folders" section in vbox
<IvaN^> after that sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Ryu_Kurisu> IvaN^: I've seen 7 lines in concession, which could have been in one line. Agreed !enter might have been better
<crekarasu> IvaN^ tank you !
<IvaN^> and that should be it
<mrcreativity> dylan_noktum, u need to add the ubuntu folder to shared files
<IvaN^> you're welcome
<IvaN^> @ Rys_Kurisu ^^ oki :)
<bonjoyee> dylan_noktum: also u need to install the guest-additions!
<mrcreativity> dylan_noktum, and install guest additions as well
<sacarlson> Chris01: not a name brand but an article that might interest you http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010030501435NW
<dylan_noktum> ah thanx!
<IvaN^> anybody knows my question? How to run process as a different user with password
<icarus-c> dylan_noktum, in VirtualBox, machine's settings you could configure to share a folder on host, and guest could access it as a network share iirc
<icarus-c> IvaN^, sudo
<daGrevis> sudo help
<mrcreativity> can someone help me please? i cant update...i get an error msg when i run sudo apt-get update
<amit> this website needs username and password..i do not have
<icarus-c> mrcreativity, pastebin the error messages
<icarus-c> amit, what website
<IvaN^> icarus-c it is debian ... and i run it with su user2 -c "command" but it asks me to enter password. I need to enter password in 1 line with command
<Ryu_Kurisu> icarus-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<icarus-c> IvaN^, iirc you could use a pipe
<mrcreativity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548221/
<IvaN^> hmm
<IvaN^> I just installed sudo
<mrcreativity> icarus-c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548221/
<ubuntu_> #nova
<amit> my ubuntu do not support AVI video file formate.hoe i install te drivers
<_raven_> how to connect two machines using wlan?
<mrcreativity> amit, get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SimonP86> hello, how do I output the contents of a text file to terminal please?
<LuciusMare> SimonP86: cat file
<amit> how
<IvaN^> ow sh*t I gtg
<IvaN^> some problems
<IvaN^> cyas guys
<SimonP86> LuciusMare, thanks
<LuciusMare> SimonP86: OR, you can get scrolling with "less file"
<mrcreativity> amit, start the software center
<mrcreativity> and search for it
<dylan_noktum> amit or in a terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<mrcreativity> i need some help updating...http://paste.ubuntu.com/548221/
<aureal> hi
<amit> thank you a lot
<aureal> any help ?
<SimonP86> I'm using > in terminal to try to output the contents of running make to a file but messages from stderr are still being displayed on the screen rather than being redirected to the file, how do I solve this please?
<aureal> i want that my normal user can reboot the system
<aureal> is posible?
<aureal> using reboot command
<amit> how i can do cloud computing as experiment and whats minimum hardware i require
<LuckySMack> i dual boot with windows7 on my primary harddrive, and ubuntu on my second drive.but i need to re-install windows. How could I re-install windows and fix the grub so I can get back into my ubuntu distro?
<wyclif> hey
<aureal> with the linux live cd
<aureal> using grub-install --root-directory
<mrcreativity> LuckySMack, install windows
<mrcreativity> LuckySMack, then run the ubuntu live cd
<daGrevis> but if he want to save ubuntu data? O.o
<mrcreativity> and follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LuckySMack> yea i know i need the live cd. but when installing grub I dont know what to run.
<LuckySMack> ok thanks. will take a look.
<Pici> SimonP86: command > outfile 2>&1
<mrcreativity> LuckySMack,  follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LuckySMack> appreciate it.
<mrcreativity> i'd like some love too people...
<LuckySMack> mrcreativity, cool thanks
<sandstrom> How can I verify the version of an ubuntu installation and check that it's a server installation (and not a desktop)?
<mrcreativity> LuckySMack, no problem.
<icarus-c> SimonP86,   command > blah.txt 2>&1
<LuckySMack> love?
 * LuckySMack offers mrcreativity a cup of coffee. sorry i dont do hugs
<mrcreativity> LuckySMack, i mean some help ;)
<mrcreativity> lol
<SimonP86> icarus-c, I presume that redirects both stdout and stderr to the file?
<LuckySMack> heh yea
<daGrevis> I have installed 7-zip and it appears in Soft Center, but why can't I see it when opening .ZIP file? For example, "Unzip with 7-zip"?
<icarus-c> SimonP86, just to give you a bit of explanation.  you know the command > blah.txt part, which redirects stdout to blah.txt   2>&1 redirects stderr to stdout (which has been redirected to blah.txt)
<bad_alloc> hello there, i'm just installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a machine with two harddisks: sda1-3 with windows 7 on sda1 and a blank sdb. ubuntu should go on the blank sdb. is it ok just to press "continue" whilst ignoring the advanced setting for where the bootloader goes? i'm not sure if i need to put it on sda1 with the windows loader
<icarus-c> SimonP86, 1 = stdout  2 = stderr
<Ryu_Kurisu> Does anybody know how I can sync all my desktop-settings cross computer via internet?
<SimonP86> icarus-c, ah ok, makes sense, thanks :)
<icarus-c> Ryu_Kurisu, sync the config files directories of yours
<mrcreativity> icarus-c, can u help me as well?
<icarus-c> Ryu_Kurisu, like  ~/.gnome2  ~/.gconf
<nonoy\> howdy
<icarus-c> Ryu_Kurisu, or simply sync the whole $HOME
<Suikoden> how can i renew my partition with my harddrive?
<icarus-c> mrcreativity, i dont really use ubuntu so i'm not so sure how ubuntu mirrors stuff works
<Ryu_Kurisu> icarus-c: The whole $HOME...is that the same as the /home partition?
<icarus-c> Suikoden, what do you mean? repartition?
<mrcreativity> icarus-c, oh. thanks anyway
<icarus-c> Ryu_Kurisu, not precisely. your $HOME probably lies in /home but
<fqj1994> Does ubuntu still import packages from Debian?
<Lint01> lol today i lost the sound in kde apps, w.t.f.?
<Pici> fqj1994: Yes, we sync from unstable normally, but stable for 10.04.
<aureal> hey i want help too XD
<nibbler_> omg, ubuntu contains pictures of sodomized sheep in the standard repositories.... i did not know that :)
<bad_alloc> (sorry for repeating:) hello there, i'm just installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a machine with two harddisks: sda1-3 with windows 7 on sda1 and a blank sdb. ubuntu should go on the blank sdb. is it ok just to press "continue" whilst ignoring the advanced setting for where the bootloader goes? i'm not sure if i need to put it on sda1 with the windows loader
<malapradej> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I have a EPSON GT-9500 scanner connected to my PC through a SCSI device. When I use <sudo sane-find-scanner> it shows "found SCSI processor "EPSON SCANNER GT-9500 1.12" at /dev/sg0
<icarus-c> daGrevis, 7zip is meant for 7z files, rather than zip
<malapradej>   # Your SCSI scanner was detected. It may or may not be supported by SANE. Try
<malapradej>   # scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage."
<Ryu_Kurisu> icarus-c: I'll check on the internaps what $HOME is, thanks anyhow :)
<icarus-c> Ryu_Kurisu, $HOME is your home directory
<aureal> how to enable reboot and shutdown commands for normal  users
<gobbe> aureal: with sudo
<aureal> how
<Ryu_Kurisu> icarus-c: that contains all my files =-O Dropbox can't handle that =-O
<aureal> i dont want user sudo
<gobbe> aureal: you can give user rights to run reboot and shutdown onöly
<aureal> i want user reboot comand directly
<k1_> Hi, which way is easiest to fix corrupted mailbox in /var/mail/username . File is too big for editing and I don't want to lose anything except corrupted data.
<aureal> how can i do it?
<icarus-c> Ryu_Kurisu, well, then check out those folders or files begin with a dot (.) in your home directory
<aureal> chmod 777 dont work
<aureal> for reboot command
<Ryu_Kurisu> Yeah, the hidden files :), I'll try another search on the internaps, thanks anyhow :)
<gobbe> aureal: yes, it needs more rights and this is why you need sudo
<bad_alloc> (spamming happily:) hello there, i'm just installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a machine with two harddisks: sda1-3 with windows 7 on sda1 and a blank sdb. ubuntu should go on the blank sdb. is it ok just to press "continue" whilst ignoring the advanced setting for where the bootloader goes? i'm not sure if i need to put it on sda1 with the windows loader
<otak> aureal: maybe you can put a line in /etc/sudoers so that password doesnt have to be entered for that command
<Dharamsala> acpitool not see my battery anyone can help me?
<Lint01> lol today i lost the sound in kde apps, w.t.f.?
<Suikoden> yup repartition
<aureal> um i am going to look for how can do it
<icarus-c> Suikoden, various tools available for partitioning tasks. a good one could be gparted. which has a decent GUI
<gobbe> aureal: user    ALL=/sbin/reboot, /sbin/shutdown
<aureal> um thanks
<aureal> you are good
<aureal> :D
<gobbe> aureal: or NOPASSWD: in front if you want without passwd
<icarus-c> aureal, he meant to run "visudo" and add that
<gobbe> yes
<gobbe> visudo and add lines to end of file
<mlkjh> it here
<Lint01> what can be wrong with that piec of kde shit?
<mlkjh> is there any good server mail ?
<Dr_Willis> aureal:  set teh 'suid' bit on the executables is one way also. (but bad from a security point of view)
<Dr_Willis> mlkjh:  theres several mail servers in the repos.
<mlkjh> the best one Dr_Willis
<Dharamsala> anyone can help me with acpi^
<Dr_Willis> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<icarus-c> Dr_Willis, i thought you need permissions to do otherthings as well in order to shutdown/reboot
<Dr_Willis> mlkjh:  there is no 'best' - it depends on your needs
<Dr_Willis> icarus-c:  if shutdown/reboot are 'suid' they run as root.
<icarus-c> i see
<Dr_Willis> icarus-c:  that would let ANYONE shutdown/reboot
<aureal> Dr_Willis, its true
<Lint01> Dr_Willis, ANYONE can shutdown/reboot, by using power switch
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  not if they cant reach it.
<Dr_Willis> They could take a shotgun to the machine also... but this is getting silly.
<Ryu_Kurisu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mlkjh> i need a mail serveral working with virtual host
<mlkjh> i need a mail serveral working with virtual host Dr_Willis
<Ryu_Kurisu> :P
<llutz_> mlkjh: look at postfix
<aureal> ok i am going to try
<aureal> if i go i because all is good
<aureal> xD
<aureal> wop
<aureal> error
<mlkjh> jsutement i got few problem with postfix llutz_
<Dr_Willis> mlkjh:  you need to learn a bit more about mail servers i am guessing also.
<aureal> i need to be superuser
<rob_p> mlkjh: +1 on the Postfix suggestion.
<mlkjh> i allready try that one postfix
<gobbe> aureal: suepruser for what?
<llutz_> mlkjh: mine are running fine, so what does this say? nothing
<aureal> for reboot command in the console
<gobbe> aureal: yes, sudo reboot
<llutz_> mlkjh: it has superb documentation and #postfix for further help. just make sure that you read the docu before you ask there
<mlkjh> well let me explain u very well, i got several vhost
<mlkjh> i need a mail server able to use each domain name for each vhost
<aureal> ok ok
<mlkjh> do you get my point ?
<aureal> it works
<aureal> XD
<Lint01> suddently my k f'ing de apps lost ability to play sound WHY?
<gobbe> mlkjh: postfix supports virtualdomains
<aureal> ok now it gobbe can i speak with your on private ?
<aureal> xD
<aureal> is posible ?
<mlkjh>  i don't have a good documentation about postfix working with virtualdomains
<aureal> any body know a software for cibercafe ?
<vanduc> vczv
<k1_> does anyone know how to fix corrupted emailfile ( /var/mail/username ). Editing isn't possible because filesize (100MB++)
<gobbe> aureal: ok
<mlkjh> is there any a good documentation about postfix working with virtualdomains for ubuntu ?
<gobbe> mlkjh: google has _several_ howtos for that
<llutz_> mlkjh: http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html
<icarus-c> http://www.google.com/search?q=postfix+virtualdomain
<AnggaDj98> bad_alloc stop spamming.... ubuntu bootloader could be anywhere it wants to be as long as it knows where and what to load
<llutz_> mlkjh: join #postfix for further help. just make sure that you read the docu before you ask there
<mlkjh> perfect thanks a lot llutz_
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  what to do?
<t0th__> hi
<t0th__> how i can add swap?
<t0th__> i try free -m
<t0th__> i dont have swap
<jerryb> t0th__, see swapon command
<t0th__> [jerryb]: i cant create a partition
<t0th__> is a vps
<jerryb> vps?
<llutz_> t0th__: create a swap-file if you really need swap
<icarus-c> t0th__, add a swap partition or swap file -> mkswap -> swapon  & add to /etc/fstab
<AbhiJit> aureal, https://launchpad.net/espresso
<t0th__> [llutz_]: swap file
<AbhiJit> aureal, https://launchpad.net/openlanhouse
<AbhiJit> aureal, https://launchpad.net/pycoffee
<AbhiJit> aureal, https://launchpad.net/zeiberbude
<Dr_Willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<user_> tyrf
<icarus-c> t0th__, you could make a swap file image with dd
<t0th__> thanks
<ubuntino> ciao a tutti
<xerox> can anybody explain/link me to how to try to build a ppa package from source for amd64 that is only built for i386 on the repositories ?
<lakan> Anyone have any tip on a good java editor tool ? (for ubuntu)
<meero> sacarlson: we were solving issue with dns today?
<t0th__> swapon: /swapfile1: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<t0th__> why?
<Acer_> HI!
<k1_> Acer_: hi
<icarus-c> lakan, vim, emacs, netbeans, eclipse ...etc
<AnggaDj98> t0th__ what program do you use to swapon?
<AbhiJit> !packaging | xerox
<ubottu> xerox: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<lakan> icarus-c, K thx, think  I will use netbeans
<Dr_Willis> t0th__:  needs to be ran as root for starters
<AnggaDj98> t0th__: use GParted
<t0th__> [AnggaDj98]: i have a vps
<t0th__> i run with root
<xerox> AbhiJit: I'll check those out thanks
<Acer_> Can anyone help me with little problem in private chat (Dialog Window)?
<gobbe> ask the question here
<Dr_Willis> t0th__:  you are following directions at -> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<t0th__> [Dr_Willis]: yes
<pauliunx> hi, I keep getting a 'An error has occured mounting /etc/fstab. Press S to skip, M for manual recovery' when booting ubuntu 10.10. Here are my pastebins for /fstab and fdisk, can anyone please help me get rid of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548230/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/548229/
<t0th__> i read this post
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  what to do?
<Dr_Willis> t0th__:  you gave proper path to the swap file you made?
<t0th__> whyt this : swapon /swapfile1
<Dr_Willis> t0th__:  thats teh  path to the swapfile you made....
<icarus-c> t0th__, so you logged in as root with sudo -i ,  made swapfile image with dd & mkswap  and then swapon ?
<Acer_> Can someone help me with little problem?
<icarus-c> Acer_, just ask
<t0th__> yes
<t0th__> i am whit root
<t0th__> and make dd mkswap
<k1_> is there any more advanced channel available?
<gobbe> k1_: what kind of advanced channel?
<k1_> gobbe: well, i got question which isn't so regular
<Dr_Willis> t0th__:  i just cut/pasted the commands they gave.. it worked..
<Acer_> I can not connect to the Internet via modem Starmodem XB Aethra
<k1_> or usual
<gobbe> k1_: well ask the question?
<t0th__> [Dr_Willis]: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1 bs=1024 count=524288
<t0th__> mkswap /swapfile1
<t0th__> swapon /swapfile1
<t0th__> swapon: /swapfile1: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<gobbe> sudo
<gobbe> t0th__: sudo swapon
<k1_> gobbe: My question is: How to fix corrupted emailfile in /var/mail/username . I tried editing, but didnt work out and file is too big for that.
<Dr_Willis> t0th__:  its working on a normal ubuntu here. No idea about your vps setup.
<t0th__> [gobbe]: same erro
<t0th__> i am with root
<k1_> gobbe: I'm using qpopper
<gobbe> k1_: what editor did you use?
<t0th__> maybe because i use vps
<k1_> gobbe: i tried with nano and vi
<icarus-c> t0th__, try swapon -v /swapfile1
<gobbe> k1_: how big the file is?
<t0th__> [icarus-c]: same erro
<t0th__> not permited
<icarus-c> t0th__, i does the verbose output suggest anything more detail?
<t0th__> [icarus-c]: yes
<t0th__> 1minute
<t0th__> http://pastebin.com/m3PQ7Erh
<k1_> gobbe: 129608116
<wigglez> what is the package name for gtk development kit?
<k1_> gobbe: over 100MBytes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gobbe> k1_: what about vim or emacs
<AnggaDj98> hi
<gobbe> k1_: ubuntu doesn't have real vim by default
<Acer_> I can not connect to the internet via modem Starmodem XB Aethra. Can someone help me?
<wigglez> got it.
<Jibadeeha> Acer_, buy a wireless router
<icarus-c> t0th__, i googled a bit. it might be a bug with openvz. which may be used by your VPS provider?
<gobbe> usually vps-providers don't allow swap
<BluesKaj> Acer_, wifi or ethernet ?
<gobbe> c's it causes lot's of disk-io
<t0th__> [icarus-c]: i will contact my vps provider
<Acer_> ADSL
<icarus-c> t0th__, or not really a bug.
<icarus-c> t0th__, it is a "feature"
<t0th__> [icarus-c]: maybe
<t0th__> :(
<icarus-c> openvz isn't a virtualized machine like VM
<AnggaDj98> toth_ to higlight a name just type the name dont use [] its just blocking it out
<icarus-c> it is more like a chroot
<k1_> gobbe: i'll try. one moment
<ajah> can anyone tell me equivalent of path/to/ZendFramework/library/Zend in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  try 'locate Zend' to see where its at.
<AnggaDj98> toth__ to higlight a name just type the name dont use [] its just blocking it out
<llutz_> ajah: dpkg -L zend-framework
<pw-toxic> Hi, I need to to automatic backups of one of my ubuntu folders to an USB drive.. are there tools for this in ubutnu?
<AnggaDj98> toth__ why dont you try Gparted partition editor?
<AnggaDj98> pw-toxic: Deja Dup
<BluesKaj> Acer_, ok open a terminal and do, route
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  thers several in teh repos. then theres cron and rsync you could use.
<Morbus> are there any daemon monitors available in ubuntu? something that would monitor httpd, mysql, mail, etc., and restart them if they go down?
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, i'd prefer some tool with a frontend
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, backintime is a good GUI for automatic backup
<BluesKaj> Acer_, pastebin the output
<sheep> hi, can you run apt-get for a different boot drive?
<ajah> llutz_ this is output /.
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  check the repos.  I recall at least 2 in there.
<pw-toxic> icarus-c, do you know if backInTime supports several backups for one folder?
<icarus-c> sheep, you mean on another ubuntu install? yes, with chroot
<pw-toxic> icarus-c, i'm currently trying out BackInTime.. i need more projects with this tool ;(
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic the simplest is deja dup with automatic backups
<znik> how do i access usenet / usenet groups?
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, i'm not sure you have to check
<BluesKaj> !pm | Acer_
<ubottu> Acer_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<acidflash> is there a way to resize a partition from command prompt without losing its data? (this is a non-system disk)
<llutz_> znik: use a nntp-reader of your choice, configure it, subscribe your groups
<icarus-c> acidflash, yes. but i recommend you to search online for a detailed howto
<llutz_> znik: slrn, tin, thunderbird, claws-mail, tons of programs for that
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  parted. but i would definatly make backups first.
<znik> llutz_: ok. thanks
<angga_ubuntu> acidflash you could use a GUI program called GParted Partition Editor
<acidflash> angga_ubuntu: no gui, only command prompt
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: parted works command line?
<sheep> icarus-c: cheers!
<needhelp1> psycho_oreos, hey you up?
<icarus-c> acidflash, yes parted is a command line tool
<angga_ubuntu> ok
<kermit> how do i keep my CPU speed from changing?
<icarus-c> kermit, why would you want to
<needhelp1> im having an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 from any medium, i have tried a cdr, usb, unetbootin and startup disk creator. I have checked the md5 many times its right, i keep getting stuck on the same line of code that states "Kernel_thread_helper 0x6/0x10" and it will not drop into a cli. Can anyone help me
<icarus-c> it is probably the feature known as ondemand CPU frequency scaling
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, do you use deja dub yourself? i'd like to know if i do automatic backups every day, what happens with the backups from 2 days ago? overwrite? only copy the diff like backInTime etc?
<Morbus> what package should i install to get the 'mail' shell util?
<hateball> kermit: there's a gnome-panel applet to prevent cpu scaling
<WXZ> how can I add an external harddrive launcher to my panel
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic: yes, i use deja dup. so if you can schedule an automatic backup and keeps the previous backups
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic: yes, i use deja dup. so you can schedule an automatic backup and keeps the previous backups
<znik> i am getting this error: Requires installation of untrusted packages. The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.                   while installing from ubuntu software center.
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, i think im gonna use BackInTime and deja dup in parallel.   I'd like to tell yuo the story why and maybe you can give me a better idea what to do:
<icarus-c> WXZ,  Places -> Select your hard drive ?
<angga_ubuntu> ok
<WXZ> icarus-c: no, I mean like an application launcher
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  what to do?
<needhelp1> im having an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 from any medium, i have tried a cdr, usb, unetbootin and startup disk creator. I have checked the md5 many times its right, i keep getting stuck on the same line of code that states "Kernel_thread_helper 0x6/0x10" and it will not drop into a cli. Can anyone help me
<BluesKaj> Acer_,  open a terminal and type, route , post the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the url here
<icarus-c> WXZ, maybe DIsk mounter applet ?
<WXZ> icarus-c: I'll check it out
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, i'm creating an ubutnu fileserver for my mom.. My Mom has a lot of important files and she is not very familiar with computers. So i want to offer my mom a backup system she can access read only which is an hourly backup of all of her files (using backintime with rsync). This backup is for human failure (of my mom). The second backup is done with deja dup onto an external USB drive if the Raid1 or ubuntu or anything else of th
<pw-toxic> e software/hardware crashes and i can give access to all of the files to my mom. What do you think about this backup hierarchy?
<gobbe> needhelp1: have you tried alternative-installation?
<needhelp1> gobbe, yes, same error
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, additionally the ubuntu fileserver runs on a raid1
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, sounds cool
<angga_ubuntu> hmm
<pw-toxic> icarus-c, so you like this solution and you dont have a better (easier?) solution?
<acidflash> anyone here know how to use parted really well?
<meero> how is possible to check which process/user last modified the file?
<KayAteChef> gnome is misbehaving. in 10.4 is was misbehaving and today I installed 10.10 and it is misbehaving
<mm2000> Hi, There is some funny things going on with my env. I am using ruby and rvm, having 2 versions installed ruby 1.8.7 and ruby 1.9.2. For root i get ruby 1.9.2, for my local user I get 1.9.2, sudo -c 'env' outputs 1.9.2, but when I do sudo php app.php (which executes a ruby script) i get 1.8.7. Any suggestions how to set this glogally?
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, what are you wanting to do
<jpds> meero: No, but you can use auditd to log such changes to a log file
<WXZ> KayAteChef: can you be more specific?
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic so your mum access read only files that is placed in her computer?
<pw-toxic> i'd like to buy a machine which supports all this like a QNAP system, but unlikley QNAP doesnt support hourly backups with time machine or BackInTime similar functionalities
<KayAteChef> selecting windows is weird... I have to right click ont he active window and then left click on the window I wish to make active
<KayAteChef> same proble,
<KayAteChef> and restarting gnome fixes it
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, no.. my mom ONLY accesses read/write of her files on the raid1 of my ubuntu file server via GBit network, but additionally she has a network location on her windows 7 system called "backup" which she has read only which contains the backInTime hourly backup folders
<KayAteChef> but only for a short period of time
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, so my mom cant destroy the backup by failure
<needhelp1> im having an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 from any medium, i have tried a cdr, usb, unetbootin and startup disk creator. I have checked the md5 many times its right, i keep getting stuck on the same line of code that states "Kernel_thread_helper 0x6/0x10" and it will not drop into a cli. Can anyone help me
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, just give your mom access to the actual files and not the back up
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic is not trusting her mom
<sresu> Which channel can help me with banshee?
<meero> jpds: thanks
<icarus-c> angga_ubuntu, when your mom relies on those files to make your monkey, you would do the same
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, i give my mom access /read/Write to the files on the file server.. my mom ONLY stores her files on the fileserver.. but ADDITIONALLY she can access the backup if she overwrote an important file although she needs the older version
<needhelp1> sresu, check the banshee website for support channels to see if they have an irc channel
<sresu> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-2ubuntu1~maverick2 (maverick), package size 3412 kB, installed size 10392 kB
<icarus-c> angga_ubuntu, damn i mean money
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, i dont trust my mom and my mom doesnt trust herself.. thats why i dont trust my mom ;)
<WXZ> icarus-c: do you know the package for the disk mounter applet?
<angga_ubuntu> yeah im doing the same actually
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, you cant fully protect against stupidity
<icarus-c> WXZ, GNOME builtin
<mm2000> anyone?
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, why not?
<angga_ubuntu> lol
<icarus-c> WXZ, right click at the panel -> add to panel -> disk mounter
<WXZ> you're right
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, if i tell my samba that she cant delete backup files then she cant do anything wrong
<needhelp1> if she overights the files on the fileserver then it will overwrite the files backed up anyways
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, no backInTime does not overwrite anything
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, backInTime holds version of EVERY HOUR of all files using rsync
<needhelp1> if she edits a file, then the new version would be saved over the old version
<icarus-c> needhelp1, that's where rdiff jumps in
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, no thats not true
<needhelp1> ah ok
<jpds> meero: sudo apt-get install auditd; sudo auditctl -w /path/to/file -p a; sudo tail -f /var/log/audit/audit.log --- should do it
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic ok i almost get it
<needhelp1> that seems pointless, you could have wasted space
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, im using BackInTime for myself for 1-2 years now i guess
<jpds> meero: If you want to go that way.
<jpds> meero: And then chmod the file to see it in action.
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic so you are going to backup files in your computer to a USB and sync it with your read-only folder in your moms computer
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, so you think this is a good solution?  this is very important for myself because the files my mom has are very important for her work.. she is a teacher and has a LOT of files for tests  etc..
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, not to intrude but does your mom have any disabilitys
<WXZ> icarus-c: it's not really what I'm looking for
<angga_ubuntu> hmm
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, my mom is 55 years old and she is not familiar with computer - thats all
<angga_ubuntu> why dont she install ubuntu along?
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, oh my god.. its a REAL big thing for her to switch from windows xp to windows 7  - believe me ;) thats no option
<icarus-c> why are we keep talking about pw-toxic 's mother....
<angga_ubuntu> pw-toxic yeah if you are ok with the system then go ahead
<angga_ubuntu> oh lol
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, anyways i needa  windows xp virtual machine because most of her programs only work with windows xp
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, there could be alternatives
<k1_> gobbe: ok little better now, but may i ask, which way/key combo is fastest if i want to go end of file?
<meero> jpds : im studying the manual aditctl  ...looks like what i wanted.. :-)
<needhelp1> im having an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 from any medium, i have tried a cdr, usb, unetbootin and startup disk creator. I have checked the md5 many times its right, i keep getting stuck on the same line of code that states "Kernel_thread_helper 0x6/0x10" and it will not drop into a cli. Can anyone help me
<gobbe> k1_: which editor?
<k1_> gobbe: nano
<jpds> meero: It's a very useful tool.
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, how much space are you using with the fileserver and backintime
<angga-ubuntu> i just wonder why most ppl still use text editor in cli
<gobbe> k1_: k1_ ctrl+v (if i remember correctly)
<jpds> angga-ubuntu: It's easy to use for some of us?
<k1_> gobbe: thx, i'll try :)
<gobbe> k1_: or alt + /
<angga-ubuntu> jpds: why? the shortcut keys for GUI text editor is much more familiar
<gobbe> angga-ubuntu: because text editors in cli are powerfull
<angga-ubuntu> like ctrl end for coming to end of file
<needhelp1> angga-ubuntu, being able to do everything from CLI is a survival skill
<gobbe> well samee thing it is with gui editors
<angga-ubuntu> gobbe ok. maybe i will consider that.
<angga-ubuntu> needhelp1 i couldnt agree more
<needhelp1> angga-ubuntu, some apps are much easier in a gui though ..
<angga-ubuntu> yes
<angga-ubuntu> but more powerful to use in clu
<angga-ubuntu> tcli
<angga-ubuntu> CLI
<gobbe> i work most of my time in cli
<pw-toxic> angga_ubuntu, but once again for you in short the files hierarchy: 1) My mom works on the files with windows 7 mapped network drive onto my ubuntu fileserver having raid1.  2) the files on the raid1 of my ubuntu are backed up onto another internal disk of the server with backInTime holding all versions of every hour of all files.. My mom can access these backups READ ONLY over a windows 7 mapped network drive (using samba again) 3) There is
<pw-toxic>  an USB drive attacked to the ubuntu server which is written regulararly by deja dup.. if the whole system fails (hardware or software failure) i can give my mom the external usb drive to attach it directly to her computer
<needhelp1> man i keep having errors with installing 10.10 . i cant figure it out
<gobbe> reason is that cli is available everywhere, even with my mobile phone and ssh, gui is not
<angga-ubuntu> true...
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, we are talking about <50GB files.. but VERY MANY small files. The file server will have a raid1 conststing of 2*1TB wester digital green power
<WXZ> icarus-c: woot, I got it
<icarus-c> k1_, spend a little time to learn vim or emacs.  it worths it
<needhelp1> pw-toxic, next time you buy externals look into seagate, they last longer
<Dr_Willis> vi - worth learning.
<WXZ> icarus-c: you can't drag and drop from places or from the desktop, you have to go into nautilus /media/
<icarus-c> WXZ, huh. what you want to do anyway
<needhelp1> im having an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 from any medium, i have tried a cdr, usb, unetbootin and startup disk creator. I have checked the md5 many times its right, i keep getting stuck on the same line of code that states "Kernel_thread_helper 0x6/0x10" and it will not drop into a cli. Can anyone help me
<pw-toxic> needhelp1, hm i have read something about that wester digital and seagte are quite similiar concerning this
<angga-ubuntu> needhelp1 yes it is, but WD is more famous
<angga-ubuntu> and more support i guess?
<WXZ> icarus-c: I wanted to pin a shortcut to my external harddrive to my panel
<icarus-c> WXZ, being able to copy/move files to a specific drive by drag&drop ?
<needhelp1> i find that seagate has better quality drives
<angga-ubuntu> me too
<Acer_> route output
<Acer_> http://pastebin.com/JLcs9egu
<acidflash> ok i need to resize a ext4 partition
<pw-toxic> angga-ubuntu, can you like me a seagate 1TB drive please? i think there are more versions
<acidflash> its 1000gb i want to make it 75 gb
<acidflash> whats the proper way (without gparted) only with command line
<angga-ubuntu> ?
<angga-ubuntu> you mean reference you a seagate HD?
<k1_> icarus-c: i'm @ mobile
<pw-toxic> angga-ubuntu, yes
<angga-ubuntu> ok
<pw-toxic> angga-ubuntu, you mean this one: Seagate ST310005N1D1AS-RK 1 TB ?
<angga-ubuntu> all seagates are great
<angga-ubuntu> despite its models
<pw-toxic> angga-ubuntu, yeah but i still dont know whoch 1TB model i should buy ;)
<angga-ubuntu> nah its all the same
<angga-ubuntu> but yeah
<angga-ubuntu> i will google it
<pw-toxic> there are 3 versions
<hid> Hi, I'm a french ubuntu user and I don't understand why I'm outcast from ubuntu-fr ?
<hid> #ubuntu-fr*
<jpds> hid: Best ask in #ubuntu-irc.
<BluesKaj> Acer_, are you running ubuntu in VMware ?
<hid> jpds, I can't join the chan
<jpds> hid: /join #ubuntu-irc ?
<Acer_> no I have ubuntu a I am running Windows XP in VMWare
<hid> jpds thanx
<angga-ubuntu> jpds merci
<angga-ubuntu> mdr
<BluesKaj> !who | Acer_
<ubottu> Acer_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<angga-ubuntu> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Robinux> heya guys whats the cmd for nautiles or whatever the ubuntu/gnome explorer is called
<BluesKaj> Acer_, in the terminal type sudo dhclient vmnet1
<BlackFerdy> best free website editor for ubuntu?
<angga-ubuntu> Robinux, its nautilus.
<juniour> hi
<technikfreak> kompozer
<angga-ubuntu> BlackFerdy, go to ubuntu-best channel
<Robinux> angga-ubuntu, thanks man
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  what to do?
<BlackFerdy> angga-ubuntu, no one there... (?)
<angga-ubuntu> oh sorry
<angga-ubuntu> its ubuntu-bots
<shakeyue> ﻿irc.linuxfire.com.cn:6668
<BlackFerdy> angga-ubuntu, oh, ok :) thanks for the tip
<Robinux> so whats a good mp3 player
<angga-ubuntu> welcome
<Quantum_Ion> Does anyone know how to set a PATH for JavaFX in Ubuntu Linux ?
<angga-ubuntu> search for it just type it out
<Robinux> any good music player really?
<BlackFerdy> thanks for your tip also, technikfreak
<angga-ubuntu> what is the best mp3 player
<angga-ubuntu> later the best bot will answer
<juniour> eperanza
<Quantum_Ion> I need to set a PATH for JavaFX in Ubuntu linux in the /etc/profile file ?
<Robinux> aha
<Robinux> what is the best mp3 player
<BlackFerdy> yes, thank you very much for your help
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:   you mean set 'CLASSPATH' or some other variable?   export FOO=$FOO:/new/path/ is the normal way.
<Quantum_Ion> everytime I set a bath in .bashrc it gets over written when I upgrade Ubuntu Linux
<needhelp1> Robinux, for your pc?
<Robinux> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  or are you refering to the bash PATH?
<technikfreak> vlxc
<needhelp1> Robinux, rythmbox or guayadeque
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, To the /etc/profile system wide path
<Robinux> ok i'll install both and try them out, thanks needhelp1
<suks> any ideas why compiz says "Composite extension not enabled" when i try to run it? same happens when i choose system->appearances->visual effects->normal? it *should* be enabled, Xorg.log says "Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE" (this is with the nvidia driver)
<needhelp1> np
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, It might be something like thise -> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_BIN:/opt/javafx-sdk1.3/bin/
<angga-ubuntu> sorry but this is not best whats channel please redirect to ubuntu-bots
<suks> the log also says (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<wallacez> hi ppl
<znik> how can i restore default setting of Synaptic package manager ? the revert only reverts to last setting. i want to revert to factory  settings of SPM!
<needhelp1> during the installation screen, if i turn off acpi, after installing can i turn it back on?
<angga-ubuntu> znik, what to revert?
<angga-ubuntu> if its all about it try reinstall it
<znik> angga-ubuntu: i have changed some settings in SPM-> settings-> repositories. i would like to revert to default settings of SPM
<suks> if i run compiz --replace & i get compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension
<angga-ubuntu> hmm
<angga-ubuntu> the repos only?
<znik> angga-ubuntu: yup
<angga-ubuntu> why dont you reinstall it
<angga-ubuntu> its the fastest way
<znik> angga-ubuntu: how do i do it?
<Robinux> 224MB for amarok OMG
<Robinux> thats alot
<znik> angga-ubuntu: i have reinstall entire SPM?
<Acer_> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/0ArX4xwX
<znik> angga-ubuntu: i have to reinstall entire SPM?
<znik> :-/
<angga-ubuntu> yes maybe
<angga-ubuntu> if you wanted it as before
<angga-ubuntu> sorry i was away
<BluesKaj> Acer_, looks like it connected , now run  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shawnti> Good day to you all ladies :>
<znik> angga-ubuntu: what is the name of the software then. sudo apt-get reinstall ..?
<angga-ubuntu> synaptic
<ksbalaji> which app closely resembles MS-Access?
<Acer_> BluesKaj: Complete
<angga-ubuntu> openoffice.org-base
<angga-ubuntu> ksbalaji: openoffice.org-base
<ksbalaji> angga-ubuntu, thanks.
<angga-ubuntu> welcome
<shawnti> openoffice ...
<shawnti> check it out
<shawnti> its nice and free
<BluesKaj> ok Acer_ , can you surf  the net now ?
<icarus-c> Robinux, probably because you want to install amarok but you don't have KDE
<ksbalaji> shawnti, I use ooo word - but not aware of base! thanks shawnti angga-ubuntu .
<icarus-c> Robinux, amarok depends on a lot of KDE stuff and qt. and these KDE stuff & Qt are huge
<angga-ubuntu> theres much more to explore from oo.o
<angga-ubuntu> see the full suite
<pirci> hello guys, i'm searching a good (and easy to use) C source code obfuscator, someone ?
<pirci> i'd like to study obfuscation process, for my thesis
<pirci> thanks
<icarus-c> pirci, google would be a better place to seek your answer
<icarus-c> pirci, even #C might be better
<pirci> icarus-c: i tried, its invite only :(
<usr13>  /exit
<angga-ubuntu> i think the process of obfuscating is destroying the variable names?
<ZykoticK9> !register | pirci
<ubottu> pirci: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<icarus-c> pirci, no #c isn't invite only channel. but maybe registered users only?
<pirci> ahhhh
<pirci> ok
<pirci> excuse me i'm new on freenode
<angga-ubuntu> pirci: i think the process of obfuscating is destroying the variable names?
<icarus-c> pirci, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<j_ayen_green> was booting in vbox, and got message that a mount needed attention. Hit alt-tab to switch to something in windoze, but it seemed to do something else and now ubuntu has been booting for 15 minutes?
<skn> hi, can any one help me?
<angga-ubuntu> skn: what?
<pirci> angga-ubuntu: hum, not exactly
<angga-ubuntu> pirci: then what is obfuscating a c code?
<skn> i want to install 10.10, but installer do not see my HDD
<icarus-c> angga-ubuntu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_obfuscation
<angga-ubuntu> is it really empty?
<angga-ubuntu> ok checking it out
<pirci> thanks icarus-c
<Acer_> BluesKaj: No! :-(
<ywb> hello
<boldfilter> how do I install java6jdk in 10.10 x64
<icarus-c> j_ayen_green, maybe it is performing a force disk check?
<skn> angga-ubuntu: i want to install 10.10, but installer do not see my HDD
<angga-ubuntu> yes
<icarus-c> !java | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<angga-ubuntu> im googleing
<angga-ubuntu> googling
<ZykoticK9> !partner | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ywb> 大家好
<icarus-c> !cn | ywb
<ubottu> ywb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<angga-ubuntu> ni hao
<ywb> 这个怎么用
<BluesKaj> Acer_, sudo dhclient vmnet8
<angga-ubuntu> idk
<boldfilter> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ meerkat partner"
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: it seems that alt-tab takes me to dialog about mount command...and then starts booting again... any idea how to get out of that mode?
<cowslammer> how do i configure which version of java will run by default?
<angga-ubuntu> hey guys anyone knows how to type chinese charactes in like that?
<icarus-c> ywb, this is just an online chatting channel
<znik> llutz_: how do i use tin?
<icarus-c> j_ayen_green, if it is doing a force disk check, you wouldn't want to interrupt it.
<ywb> thank you
<shawnti> boldfilter: apt-cache search jdk to search for it
<shawnti> boldfilter: then apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<icarus-c> angga-ubuntu, use a chinese input method?
<angga-ubuntu> how?
<angga-ubuntu> oh yes
<icarus-c> angga-ubuntu, first pick up the input method engine you wanna use. namely  scim, ibus, gcin
<abhinav_singh> one can easily change root password using recovery mode..how to disable that..so that no one can change root password using recovery mode
<boldfilter> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boldfilter> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<boldfilter> is only available from another source
<icarus-c> abhinav_singh, use grub password
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: ok...seems to cycle...if I alt-tab it gives info about mount command, and complains about problem activating swap, and alt-tab again seems to start boot with purple ubuntu screen
<shawnti> search for it
<shawnti> like i mentione
<shawnti> d
<boldfilter> E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate
<shawnti> and add the package you found
<icarus-c> abhinav_singh, and disable boot from other media in BIOS and set a password
<Acer_> BluesKaj: Could you write notes in pastbin.com? Because I'm connected to another computer and when I try your procedure so I disconnect and connect to the laptop.
<skn> I want to install 10.10, but installer do not see my HDD
<ZykoticK9> boldfilter, add the partner repo - then "sudo apt-get update" - then you'll see it
<boldfilter> ZykotiK9: that worked
<ZykoticK9> !tab | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<boldfilter> ZykoticK9: ok
<ZykoticK9> :)
<KFP> Hi. I copied ordinary text files to a USB memory stick and now Ubuntu (10.04) seems to think that they're python files (type: Python File (no console) (text/plain)). Any idea why or how to fix?
<BluesKaj> Acer_, tell me about your modem/router ..what brand and how many ports etc... I need to know this
<ZykoticK9> KFP, it is shown as (text/plain), but something inside your text file resembles Python code so "file" interprets it as Python File - why does it matter?
<pw-toxic> Hm i have set up the deja dup preferences to do daily backups, but nothing happens.. how can i activate the backup?
<KFP> ZykoticK9: Just wondering, formerly when I double clicked on them, Gedit opened them, now it's asking if I want to run the files. Clicking "Display" does open Gedit though.
<icarus-c> ZykoticK9, maybe you have overridden default app to open file with text/plain  MIME type.  check out  right click on the file -> Open with
<icarus-c> i mean KFP
<znik> llutz_: i have installed tin and thunderbird. but how do i access usenet groups?
<icarus-c> KFP, are your files on a NTFS ,  FAT*  or file system that doesn't support POSIX file permission?
<ZykoticK9> KFP, if you copied them to a Windows (FAT) USB then they are now marked as executable - perhaps that is the problem (no solution to that, other then to copy them to a 'real' filesystem remove executable bit, if that's the issue)
<Mahjongg> hello, system halts with error: init: networking main process (446) terminated with status 1. Problem shouldn't actually be networking... What is the problem?
<mikebeecham> hi there, does anyone know how I can access my itunes 10 library (mac downstairs) on my Ubuntu upstairs?  Is it possible?
<icarus-c> KFP, alternatively you could tell Nautilus ( the file manager) not show that action prompt dialog for executable text files
<KFP> ZykoticK9, icarus-c: Oh, ok, thankee.   It seems I can just copy the contents of the files into new .txt files.
<icarus-c> KFP, eh... look it is not a problem with the file nor its content
<ZykoticK9> KFP, FYI linux doesn't use file extentions (.txt) for very much - if anything
<icarus-c> KFP, it is just the file system that the file lives on doesn't support linux file permissions. and linux by default gives execute permission to all files on such file system
<ZykoticK9> KFP, if you run "file NEWFILE.txt" it will probably show you the same Python file type
<icarus-c> KFP, and nautilus file manager would ask you whether to run / open for text files with executable permisison
<DysteR_HelpMe> Can anyone help me  ? Trying to install EzQuake  on Utunbu 10.10
<Pici> !nickspam > angga-ubuntu
<ubottu> angga-ubuntu, please see my private message
<angga-ubuntu> wtf
<KFP> icarus-c, ZykoticK9: Seems the USB stick has a file system called "msdos".  (?!)
<icarus-c> KFP, you could either tell linux not to give executable permisison to files on that partition, or set nautilus not to ask you what to do
<PerSeL> Hello, I'm loosing internet connection (not router) after 5-10 min of use if I reset everything normal and working again for 5-10 mins
<DysteR_HelpMe> :D
<icarus-c> KFP, that suggests it is probably a FAT* file system.
<ZykoticK9> KFP, anything Windows - FAT/MSDOS is going to mark everything as executable - no workaround for that
<icarus-c> ZykoticK9, sure there is
<ZykoticK9> icarus-c, don't use fat :p
<icarus-c> with mount options  ( mask/fmask/dmask)
<KFP> icarus-c, ZykoticK9: Thanks. :)
<ZykoticK9> icarus-c, as soon as you copy something to FAT it becomes executable, doubt mount options would prevent that
<icarus-c> KFP, do you want to tell nautilus not to do that prompt everytime?
<icarus-c> ZykoticK9, no...  that mask option tell linux to override file permission on the whole file system
<ZykoticK9> icarus-c, ahh that would make sense.  thanks.
<PerSeL> hello I'm loosing inet after 5-10 mins of using it how can I solve it?
<icarus-c> KFP, open gconf-editor (install if you don't have it)  , navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences/executable_text_activation
<KFP> icarus-c: I think I'll just uncheck the "executable" box for these files.
<ZykoticK9> KFP, won't work on a FAT filesystem!  it doesn't understand linux permissions.
<KFP> ZykoticK9: Oh, the files are now back on the hard disk (ext4).
<ZykoticK9> KFP, then yes - remove executable
<Ianrr> I am switching all my employees to Ubuntu, is there a way I can give them "root" access but still leave an account for myself that they can not delete
<Acer_> BluesKaj: Mod has one RJ-45 and one USB port
<fabiobik> how to install zend framework on ubuntu server???
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, don't give them "root" give them "sudo"
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know if it's possible to share your itunes library with Ubuntu?
<Acer_> BluesKaj: Modem has eagle firmware
<rs0832>  sacarlson?
<newbie> Hi all.  I think I may have shot myself in the foot.  Wanting to reinstall ubuntu server on a machine that had a broken hard drive, and refused to  boot from USB, I decided to do the OS installation by moving the HD from one machine to another.  Of course, in the process of that installation, I believe I fubar'd grub.
<sepplmaster> can anyone help me with openshot? i am loosing my marker in the timeline after 3 seconds of playback.
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  what to do?
<Ianrr> ZykoticK9: Ok so would I just do the install, then create an account for the employee?
<rs0832> sacarlson, are you here?
<fabiobik> how to install zend framework on ubuntu server???
<ZykoticK9> Ianrr, the first account you create will automatically have sudo access - all other accounts you need to add to the administrator group in order to have sudo access.
<icarus-c> Ianrr, yes. and rather than giving them sudo right to all stuff, only give them sudo right on programs they need to run as root
<boobsbr> howdy, I upgd my lucid 64 machine this morning
<kermit> how do i keep my CPU speed from changing when i [un]plug the power?
<boobsbr> howdy, I updated my lucid 64 machine this morning and now after the boot, when grub is loading, the machine reboots
<boobsbr> anyone with the same problem?
<drkfce> The "other" machine has a Raid 0 set up, which makes things REALLY complicated.  I'm trying to mount the RAID volume, but it says that it is already mounted.  I look at the output of "mount", but it is not showin up.  Does that mean I am SOL?
<g0d_sh0t> can anyone help me install ubuntu?
<g0d_sh0t> i keep getting errors
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, sure
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, what errors do you get
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, first off when i burn a cd it doesnt burn properly - burns then gives me a hardware error and isnt able to burn the image...yet somehow i can still boot up that cd get an installation and then it leads me to a command for mounting.
<Lint01> suddently my k f'ing de apps lost ability to play sound WHY?
<BluesKaj> Acer_, that's not what I mean , first of all ,can you connect both machines ro the modem at the same time ?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t,  which disc are you using? the iso?
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, iso 10.10 desktop
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t,  32bit?
<ZykoticK9> !md5 | g0d_sh0t
<ubottu> g0d_sh0t: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t,  32bit? and what program are you using to burn?
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, hold on let me check
<fabiobik> how to install zend framework on ubuntu server???
<ZykoticK9> g0d_sh0t, if your burn isn't working - don't trust the CD!  Use the MD5 test to verify the ISO you downloaded is correct.
<gianluca> Salve
<g0d_sh0t> thanks let me check the md5 and ill get back to ya
<Lint01> any idea dammit?
<Pici> !attitude | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ZykoticK9> !attitude | Lint01
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: if it's doing that forced disk check...this being on a laptop...how long might it run? would just feel better knowing it's not in some kind of loop...watching the led's on the ubuntu startup screen doesn't tell me much
<ZykoticK9> Lint01, did you try to remove Pulse audio?  I'm not sure what "de" is exactly... assume Desktop Environment.  Do you have a volume control in panel?
<icarus-c> j_ayen_green, how big your disk(file systems) is and what file system
<boobsbr> howdy, I updated my lucid 64 machine this morning and now after the boot, when grub is loading, the machine reboots. anyone with the same problem?
<icarus-c> j_ayen_green, you could press the arrow button to view the command line verbose message on boot
<icarus-c> to see what it is doing
<Lint01> ZykoticK9, I have volume control but it is for OSS
<ZykoticK9> boobsbr, hold down the shift key after bios to get the grub menu - can you boot an old kernel?
<ZykoticK9> Lint01, did you remove Pulse?
<Kid_Hunter> Okay everybody ! Have french here ?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | Kid_Hunter
<ubottu> Kid_Hunter: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<boobsbr> ZykoticK9, lemme try that. grub doesn't even finish loading, nothing shows on the screen
<BluesKaj> Lint01, check alsamixer , make sure there's nothing muted , sometimes the master is trned down or the spdif is muted after updates
<Lint01> firefox has sound, kde stuff not
<Lint01> i have libpulse installed
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: well, it's vbox. have 50gb allocated to ubuntu, though there is a shared directory of 30gb, and fs is ext4
<Lint01> or I need server of some kind?
<vectory> hi, led for the numpadkey doesnt glow after boot, tho it should, is this a grub issue?
<pentarex> hey guys I am having problem with linux kernel and dpkg... when I am trying to install something via apt-get install and then dpkg says linux-image-2.6.35-22 runing depmod.... and nothing happens
<pentarex> ..
<yanicus> quit
<fabiobik> how to install zend framework on ubuntu server???
<boobsbr> ZykoticK9, well, holding SHIFT did load the grub menu, and kernel 2.6.32-26 did load up nicely
<sunrize> is there any short cut key to take a screen shot
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: it -is- looping... keeps saying swap is busy and can't be activated
<luc_> how do i get my ati tv tuner to work
<BluesKaj> Lint01, make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<sunrize> of my window
<sunrize> ?
<pentarex> can anyone help me
<Lint01> how to test pulseaudio working?
<Pici> fabiobik: Just by looking at package names, I'd guess: sudo apt-get install zend-framework
<BluesKaj> luc_, try tvtime
<boobsbr> ZykoticK9, kernel 2.6.32-27 makes the machine reboot
<g0d_sh0t> would it be a problem if my iso is 32bit and my system is 64bit?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, nope
<luc_> cool you have a address for me?
<ZykoticK9> boobsbr, do others work?  sorry man i have NO idea on solution.  Best of luck.
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, i am using 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit machine :)
<boobsbr> ZykoticK9, funny thing is, I've got another machine with the exactly same specs (the one I'm using now), and the update went nicely and kernel 2.6.32-27 did load ok on it.
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, what did the md5 give you?
<BluesKaj> g0d_sh0t, a 32bit install on a 64 bit will work fine ..I'm talking to you on one
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, did they match?
<g0d_sh0t> trying to find the program to check the md5sum for the iso
<boobsbr> ZykoticK9, well, thanks for the help, I was about to install from scratch and this saved a lot of time, at least my boss can get back to work using 2.6.32-26. Once again, THANKS!
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, type md5 in the terminal
<ZykoticK9> boobsbr, glad to help
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, im on windows.
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, ah :)
<rewt> there's md5sum for windows too
<luc_> gat it
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, use md5summer.org
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, well more precise backtrack on vm on windows.
<rewt> i use hashtab on windows, which puts a tab on the file properties page in windows explorer
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, if you are using bt, try md5sum in the term
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | g0d_sh0t
<ubottu> g0d_sh0t: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ZykoticK9> g0d_sh0t, "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows"
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: when I hit the arrow, it gives long description of mount command format, then complains about one mount having failed, and swapon terminating with 255, mountall problem activating swap. then loops to the same again. how do I get out of the loop?
<rs0832> BluesKaj, its ok.. his problem is with errors during the ubuntu install:)
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, the md sum matches.
<BluesKaj> rs0832, yeah and if he has backtrack on another partition ? then it could be causing probs , that OS is bad news , causes all kinds of problems for ppl
<rs0832> BluesKaj, nope
<g0d_sh0t> using backtrack on VM
<g0d_sh0t> not partition.
<rs0832> BluesKaj, hes running it on vm in win,... was just md5 summing: )
<Bonaparte> Hello. This is my first day with Ubuntu. Sound is not working on my computer. Where should I start looking at?
<BluesKaj> well, have fun with it... ..no matter
<luc_> tv time opens but close  only flash ?
<rs0832> BluesKaj, appreciate your concern though :)
<Bonaparte> I have made sure volume is not muted
<j_ayen_green> icarus-c: i don't know if ubuntu is looping, or whether the arrow key keeps stopping the boot and taking me to the mount dialog
<luc_> do i need to reboot after install?
<BluesKaj> Bonaparte, open a terminal , type alsamixer , crank the ctrls up and make sure there no M s in the boxes at the bottom
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, which burning software are you using?
<ZykoticK9> luc_, try opening a terminal and running tvtime from there - that way you might see an error message.
<g0d_sh0t> freeisoburner rs0832
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, the windows one?
<ZykoticK9> luc_, you really only need to reboot after kernel (or kernel module) updates
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832,  correct
<BluesKaj> luc_, which ati tuner ?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, then maybe your burner doesn't support overburning
<luc_> all in one radon
<luc_> old system
<BluesKaj> all in wonder?
<luc_> yes
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, possibly but this is a rather new computer so would be odd that the burner would be old school.
<Bonaparte> BluesKaj, done what you said. Still no sound
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, what error did you get? you said it was a hardware error?
<j_ayen_green> anyone? booting lucid, pressing arrow gives description of all mount command parms, tells me one mount failed, and that swap can't be started because resource is busy, then goes back to purple boot screen...either looping or pressing arrow is causing it to loop
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here seen the virus  Cashtitan? How to remove it?
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832,  the burner gave me a hardware error mid burning, telling me unable to write image file. when i rebooted and booted the cd - it gave me the ubuntu logo and all and then took me to the terminal stating unable to mount etc
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, do you have the dot net framework?
<Pici> Curly_Q: Try ##windows
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, if so, you can try burning it with cdburnerxp (www.cdburnerxp.se)
<BluesKaj> luc_, in the terminal sudo apt-get install gatos (it's the linux all in wonder driver )
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, i burned my disc fine with it
<Mahjongg> how to fsck a lvm2 partition?
<icarus-c> Mahjongg, you don't fsck the lvm2 volume, but the file system
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, i do have dot net framework. ill try using that cd burner and ill see what i can. ill even download the 64bit version i guess
<Curly_Q> PlCl I know how to remove it. I was just making conversation.
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, how can I reach the filesystems in lvm2 partition?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, you should try it.. as far as the 64 bit goes, you may find it tough to get 64 bit binaries though
<Pici> Curly_Q: Well this channel is for Ubuntu Support only, not discussion.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat.
<ZykoticK9> Curly_Q, this channel is support only - conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, but it;s your choice..
<icarus-c> Mahjongg,  look into /dev/mapper
<Curly_Q> Pici No problem. I didn't know that.
<icarus-c> Mahjongg, or maybe  /dev/<Volume_Group>/<Logical_Volume>
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, /dev/mapper only has control
<Bonaparte> Anyone has an idea why sound could not be working on my computer? I am glad to provide any information required
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  what to do?
<AaronMT> Hi where can I download Ubuntu 5.10
<luc_>  i have 2 computer that am fixing at once my main concern is a emachine laptop e725 i would like to be able to use my tv tuner wonder 600 usb can you help me?
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, and there is no /dev/vg*
<rumpe1> AaronMT, why do you want to?
<AaronMT> rumpe1: because it works
<icarus-c> Mahjongg, what is your volume group & logical volume called?
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, booted the system from 10.04.1live cd...
<beppex407> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, I have no clue, where can I read it?
<j_ayen_green> well, telling vbox to power down the machine and restarting seems to have fixed everything... very strange
<icarus-c> Mahjongg, try lvdisplay
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, live cd does not have lvm2 installed... trying installing...
<BluesKaj> luc_, did you install gatos ?
<luc_> no
<jose__> Can I create and use two different gnome sessions when I log in? I want to have a second "bare bones" gnome session for logging in remotely, rather then my usual one with all its compiz splendor
<luc_> should i try
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, cdburnerxp > isoburner? not datadisc right?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, yep
<g0d_sh0t> Jerusalem420, allan
<trojan_spike> jose__, two accounts?
<trojan_spike> jose, or u can save the compiz settings
<ZykoticK9> Bonaparte, i'm affraid that audio issues are too common on Ubuntu, and difficult (at least for me) to troubleshoot - my audio has always worked OOTB.  You could run "lspci | grep -i audio" in a terminal and it should list your audio devices the kernel sees - step 0 really.  Best of luck.
<jose> trojan_spike: no I wanted to only have one account, makes using thuderbird simplier
<sunrize> here any one know about  how to use anyremote?
<Jerusalem420> allan 0d_sh0t
<jose> trojan_spike: how would saving the compiz setting help? or rather how would I use them?
<trojan_spike> jose, sorry didnt read the whole thing.. What u can do is install xubuntu ,, small with no Compiz etc,, then at log-in u can choose to load into that environment..
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, got the volume name, etc. using lvdisplay but these volumes have status not available... what can I do to fsck them?
<sunrize> here any one know about  how to use anyremote?
<ZykoticK9> jose, you'd need a second account to log in with.  To create a second Xorg session run the command "gdmflexiserver" then log in with the 2nd account (it won't let you log in with the same user twice, anymore) - use ctrl+alt+F7 (F8 or F9) to switch between them.
<nemetroid> hi, i'm going to install ubuntu on a netbook with two tiny drives (4 and 8 GB), could someone suggest where to look for a primer on how to utilise them properly?
<Zack-Magee> Hey everyone, is it possible to do Internet Connection Sharing like in Windows?
<frustro> got a strange problem, when i click on Places and then pics or documents, rythmbox opened. so i uninstalled the player and now when i click on pics or music or docs, brasero disc burner opens..
<ZykoticK9> !ics | Zack-Magee
<ubottu> Zack-Magee: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<DysteR_HelpMe> can someone help me install Quake 1 on Ubuntu 10.10
<Zack-Magee> Thanks Ubottu :D
<DysteR_HelpMe> did all the steps required but there seems to be some errors
<DysteR_HelpMe> and the application wont start
<trojan_spike> Zack-Magee, ask at #windows  TY
<jose> trojan_spike: thanks for the info, so If I install xubuntu and log into that session remotely, it won' mess with my standard gnome session which I use when I am infront of the machine, is that right?
<n0wje> has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron M5030 with all hardware detected?????
<trojan_spike> Zack-Magee, my mistake :(
<trojan_spike> jose, exactly..
<jose> ZykoticK9: Thanks but that sounds like it will just let me lot into multiple sessions at the same time (as different users) I wanted one user with two different gnome sessions. I wanted to be able to decide when I logged in if I wanted to use the stripped down session or my normal sessoin
<jose> trojan_spike: Thanks thats what I'll do then
<ZykoticK9> jose, ya, using multiple windows managers (or DEs) would make more sense in that regard.  Sorry I misunderstood your original requirement.
<nemetroid> sorry, my router kicked me out at the least useful time so if someone answered i apologise, but i'll ask again:
<nemetroid> i'm going to install ubuntu on a netbook with two tiny drives (4 and 8 GB), could someone suggest where to look for a primer on how to utilise them properly?
<NetM> Hello
<NetM> Does anyone know how to create torrent files from command line ?
<Keba> is there A wAy to turn cApslock off mAnuAlly? (not using the key)
<zs1otb1> I have a Fujitsu V2030 laptop and I cannot get the wireless to activate, anybody with ideas. I'm running 10.04
<ZykoticK9> nemetroid, if you install ubuntu on the 4GB you'll probably run out of space quickly when you do updates...  8GB I've used successfully on netbooks.
<ugmg> nemetroid, laptop or pc
<rewt> ugmg, netbooks are those tiny laptops
<nemetroid> laptop
<trojan_spike> nemetroid, how do u mean,, primer?? And are these 4 / 8 BG HDD or SSD ? Alos are they both inside the netbook?
<llutz_> Keba: "setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps"
<nemetroid> SSDs
<nemetroid> yeah, they're both inside
<ugmg> ok, u wont it duall or just on os " ubuntu"
<nemetroid> just ubuntu netbook
<ZykoticK9> nemetroid, i'd recommend the desktop and if you want the netbook interface just install Unity
<ugmg>  ok u can use ubuntu notebook
<nemetroid> ah, how come?
<ZykoticK9> nemetroid, i find UNE limited and not feature complete
<zs1otb1> I have a Fujitsu V2030 laptop and I cannot get the wireless to activate, anybody with ideas. I'm running 10.04
<ugmg> sec
<trojan_spike> nemetroid, u can go for ubuntu netbook remix for the 4GB SSD with the 8GB as storage,, or the 8GB SSD as the ubuntu 10.04 LTS or 10.10 ,, with the 4GB as storage
<KFP> zs1otb1: Does the wired connection work?
<nemetroid> ZykoticK9 i see, otoh its usage is going to be quite limited, but i'll look into it, thanks
<zs1otb1> on another laptop also fujitsu ... yes
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb1, you should find out what wireless you have "lspci | grep -i net" should say
<nemetroid> trojan_spike, ok, how would i do so? should i put /home on the other disk?
<luc_> i have try gatos and tvtime still dont work
<frustro> anyone know how to make the "places" open with a file browser rather than some random app?
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb1, also do all updates with your wired connection then recheck System / Admin / Additional Drivers
<ugmg> nemetroid,http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<KayAteChef> gnome is misbehaving: clicking on inactive objects doesn't work unless I right-click an active object and then click the desired object
<BluesKaj> luc_, yes try gatos , it should work for that ati tuner
<sacarlson> frustro: places normaly opens with nautilus
<rs0832> aha sacarlson
<BluesKaj> !who | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zs1otb1> lspci | grep -i net
<trojan_spike> nemetroid, which of those would u want to choose?? ubuntu netbook remix , or ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<frustro> sacarlson, it used to, all of a sudden everything would open with mplayer, so I uninstalled and now all locations open in brasero
<sacarlson> rs0832: warning!  I've been drinking so all advice at this time may be tainted
<zs1otb1> ZykoticK9 it is a Broadcom BCM4318
<h4f> Hi all, I know its a bad idea but how do I move from 32 bit system to 64 bit  ?
<rs0832> sacarlson, :) no need
<rs0832> sacarlson, i fixed it dude!
<luc_> <BluesKaj> it still dont work
<llutz_> h4f: backup, reinstall, easiest way
<sacarlson>  rs0832: cool glad to hear it
<luc_> thanks every one
<nemetroid> trojan_spike, i will probably go with netbook remix
<rs0832> sacarlson, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, have another for me!
<h4f> llutz_:  no reinstall no backup .. just convert
<BluesKaj> luc_, did you reboot?
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: please send all beer money to my secreatary
<runi> Hi. Is there someone that, has to much time on there hand, and would like to help a desperate man, with some apache2 debugging?
<jose> h4f: why is it a bad idea?
<luc_> <BluesKaj> a few time yes
<llutz_> h4f: there is no easy way to cnvert, thats why i said better to reinstall
<sacarlson> runi: I'm an expert at appache
<h4f>  jose:  well because people usually say you need to back up firs. etc
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, is she trustworthy?
<h4f> jose: and I need to do that now on my system
<BluesKaj> luc_, tvtime ?
<jose> h4f: Oh sorry I thought you meant that using 64bit was a bad idea, now I see what you were asking. sorry for the confusion
<Mahjongg> icarus-c, does this mean the hard drive has a problem?
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: no but make her look prittier
<jose> h4f: yes I would back things up and do a fresh install
<frustro> removed all of the "bookmarks" from "places" and re-added /home/me/Downloads. Click from places and Brasero opens still :(
<trojan_spike> nemetroid, prob best choice for what u have,, u can download ubuntu remix from :: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download    ..  burn to disk,, then install to the 4GB
<KayAteChef> jose do you use the AMD64 release?
<h4f> jose: I am the kind of person who is never doing backups :( . and I am on alfa
<luc_> <BluesKaj>yes and it also says in my tvtime windows that i have no signal
<jose> KayAteChef: yes thats what I use
<KayAteChef> is it good?
<KayAteChef> I never made the leap to 64-bit
<jose> h4f: I only recently started doing them myself, after my friends computer crashed and he lost all his picts
<Tyrnis> plop all
<h4f> jose:  the hard drive is the most important of all. and I have a separate partition for all important thinks
<BluesKaj> luc_, right click on the srn to get a menu , so you change inputs or channels and setup
<nemetroid> trojan_spike, that seems easy enough, how do i make it use the other disk afterwards?
<jose> KayAteChef: I've not had any trouble with it, occasional I've had to install the a 32bit program but for the most part its great
<BluesKaj> luc on the screen
<h4f> any one know how to change to 64 bit on the fly ? with no reinstalling from cd ?
<Colin969> Heeeey Guys =D
<KayAteChef> I suppose you have 32-bit dependencies
<Colin969> rs0832 You Here?
<rs0832> Colin969, hey
<Mahjongg> if LV Status is "NOT available" what does that mean? is the partition or the hdd broken?
<KayAteChef> not a big deal eh
<Colin969> rs0832 Yay
<trojan_spike> nemetroid, when install it will ask where to install the OS,, u just choose the 4GB SSD for it to install there
<rs0832> Colin969, so tell me.. what do you need help with now?
<Colin969> rs0832 Nothing =]
<jose> KayAteChef: yep if you install the 32bit libs then you have no issues with the AMD64.
<Colin969> rs0832 Just wanted to...Hang =D
<rs0832> Colin969, k.. then join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MaMaGoody> hello, anyone know the package name for the custom menu bar?
<Colin969> rs0832 kk
<luc_> <BluesKaj> ok its scanning for channel now but it seams stuck on 3
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb1, if nm-applet is saying "not managed" then you may have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for the wlan which would disable nm-applet.
<MaMaGoody> custom menu that shows Applications Places System
<nemetroid> trojan_spike, yes, i'm curious on how to make it use the 8GB SSD by default when downloading files etc.
<jitse> h4f: think you have to do a full reinstall pretty much anyway?
<Phantom-X> hey there
<Phantom-X> does ubuntu liveCD/liveusb have ipset support ?
<h4f> jitse: yess I think so no other way
<trojan_spike> u using forefox?
<Phantom-X> the kernel i mean
<DysteR_HelpMe> has someone run Quake 1 on Ubuntu 10.10 ???
<DysteR_HelpMe> I cannot seem to get it running , can someone help ?
<ZykoticK9> DysteR_HelpMe, what error are you getting (if any)?
<DysteR_HelpMe> FindFile: can't find gfx/pop.lmp
<jitse> h4f: if you try with updating etc, you're just gonna end up having to reinstall pretty much everything anyway; so you'll end up spending just as much time
<DysteR_HelpMe> Playing shareware version.
<DysteR_HelpMe> FindFile: can't find gfx.wad
<DysteR_HelpMe> Error: W_LoadWadFile: couldn't load gfx.wad
<FloodBot4> DysteR_HelpMe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trojan_spike> nemetroid, firefox .. go into options / preferences ,, look for download to >> and choose there ,, or have it as 'ask me each time'..
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, tried burning twice with cdburnerxp. gave me an error and ejected the cd.
<zs1otb1> ZykoticK9: Ill check quickly
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, basically told me the Sony cd-r im using is crap.
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, then it;s pretty much your burner..
<h4f> jitse:  yes but I need to download ISO then I need to burn it. then half an hour reinstalling it. then applications eetc
<luc_> <BluesKaj> and the screen still say no signal
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, try moserbaer if you get one
<frustro> ah, fixed it. opened nautilus from cli. navigated to /home/me right clicked on the folder and selected "open with other application" selected "File Browser" and then checked Remember for type Folder
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, whats that?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, a brand of cd's/dvd's.. i m not sure if you get it where you are
<jitse> h4f: unless there's an easy way i don't know of, i think it's safer to do a clean reinstall anyway; may save you a lot of time afterwards
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548280/
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, i use them.. they are quiter good
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, well i would think sony cd-rs would work...
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, if it is my burner - if im able to burn a movie then i should be able to burn an iso no?
<DysteR_HelpMe> should I install something to be able to make Quake 1 run ???
<ZykoticK9> DysteR_HelpMe, try from a terminal "cd /usr/local/games/quake" then "./WHATEVERTHEQUAKEBINIS"
<DysteR_HelpMe> Im sorry I didnt know about the Paste site
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, not exactly
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, do you know what overburning is?
<ZykoticK9> DysteR_HelpMe, that was taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31736
<trojan_spike> DysteR_HelpMe, u can install wine .. A Windows environment for running window .exe's
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, sort of. like you keep writing data to cd after burning. like adding more info to a live cd.
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, no..
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, the ubuntu disc is ~690mb
<Acer__> Where can i download latest version ubudsl for ubuntu 10.10? No source code, but .deb package
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, a cd is 700mb capacity... however, they allow only ~650mb to be burned.
<Acer__> Exist package for ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> luc_, you have no signal at first, you need to configure the tuner ...what did you do ?
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb1, an auto entry is OK i believe, only an iface entry disables - sorry don't know why it's Non-managed.  Best of luck.
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, this limit is enforced by the burner/software
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, should i try to burn it to dvd then?
<oskar-> Acer__:  if it is in the repositories, search here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, do you have a usb stick
<g0d_sh0t> 1gb
<BluesKaj> rs0832, I burned 696mb onto a cdrw a week ago with no problems
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, overburning can damage your burner.. thats why the problem
<Mahjongg> An LVM2 partition is showing LV status NOT available. how can I make it available?
<rs0832> BluesKaj, yes but some burners and some burning software dont support it
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb1, remove that iface entry to use nm-applet
<BluesKaj> rs0832, most of the hardware these days doesn't even consider it an overburn
<rs0832> BluesKaj, may be so, but i am just saying it's a possibility :)
<bullgard> [Maverick] Nautilus reports: "On the Audio CD cdda://sr0/ there are 18 files: Track1.wav thru Track18.wav. But the Sound Juicer window is empty. How can I rip the audio CD?
<compdoc> Mahjongg, was the drive working on the same system, then it stopped?
<compdoc> does anyone know of a good program I can use to test for bad sectors?
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me other backup tools for ubuntu except deja dup and backupintime
<icarus-c> compdoc, badblocks
<Acer__> oskar-: In repositories it is not
<Mahjongg> compdoc, exactly... after doing security updates and rebooting...
<bullgard> pw-toxic: rsnapshot
<compdoc> clonezilla, and remastersys
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, hmm you can try the usb then, or there is one other thing,..
<bastidrazor> bullgard: i thought RhythmBox had a way to rip audio off cd's.
<icarus-c> compdoc, or maybe you could just use smartctl or a GUI smart monitorying tool
<bullgard> bastidrazor: Let me see.
<bastidrazor> bullgard: i use banshee and i know it does.
<oskar-> Acer__:  then you should know where to obtain it, or using it is not likely to be a good idea
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832,  whats the other thing?
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, try audex
<Mahjongg> compdoc, still talking to me?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, it;s a ~12 mb cd iso
<Phantom-X> how do you create an ubuntu liveusb ? i got gentoo on my pc and want to have a liveUSB distro on my usbmemstick
<BluesKaj> bullgard, audex
<codeboy> hey guys, ubuntu ack-grep is version 1.39?
<icarus-c> Phantom-X, unetbootin
<g0d_sh0t> rs0832, what do you mean?
<rs0832> g0d_sh0t, of ubuntu, then you install the de and stuff from the net after booting into that
<compdoc> Mahjongg, sorry Im working on a drive right now. Do you use the gnome desktop?
<Mahjongg> compdoc, yes
<Phantom-X> icarus , i got this one but it seems to download .isos only from a pre-set list
<L0rDKadaj> Hello guys. Anyone got tips on how to optimize ubuntu performance for software dev?
<compdoc> Mahjongg, open System>Administration>Disk Utility
<pw-toxic> bullgard, i have instaled it via synaptic.. how can i start it now?
<natew> anyone here know much about clonezilla?
<natew> the channel is kind of empty
<Mahjongg> compdoc, yes
<compdoc> Mahjongg, then select your drive in the list
<compdoc> then click the Smart Data
<jose> natew: I've used it before, it's pretty selfexplanitory
<luc_> BluesKaj wen it was installing it ask me for tv standard it set at ntsc and wen i start it for the first time i tried to scan for channel but i still get no signal
<compdoc> does it say disk is healthy?
<Mahjongg> compdoc, yes it says so
<compdoc> any red bullets?
<Mahjongg> none, seevral N/A s though
<natew> jose: i mean more specifically.. im curious if i can clone from a 500gb to 1tb and get the partition to auto expand
<BluesKaj> luc_, do you have it connected to an antenna or cable ?
<luc_> BluesKaj  i tried both
<compdoc> ok, close that then. do you have logical volume manager installed?
<Mahjongg> compdoc, lvm2, yes
<jose> natew: I believe that it does do that. look at the options for restoring an image, I am 99% sure that is one of the options
<natew> jose: okay.. thanks
<compdoc> does the volume show in the volume group?
<Mahjongg> compdoc, lvdisplay? , yes
<trijntje> Hi all, what is the easiest way to acces encrypted home from the live CD using the login-password?
<bullgard> pw-toxic: You can start it only via command line. For example: '~$ sudo rsnapshot hourly'. But you will need to adjust the config file to your needs. This will take a while to understand.
<pw-toxic> bullgard, so this is a command line tool only?  well i check the wiki
<pw-toxic> bullgard, is this program old and has it proven is use?
<bullgard> pw-toxic: Yes.
<ugmg> mahjongg, try  vgchang -a y
<pw-toxic> bullgard, you use it yourself?
<Frenk> Hey, I run a JAVA App Rachota 2.3 to track my time. The app disappeared somewhere in the background and I cant find it! Alt+Tab = nothing but it still works and asks me all 10 minutes if I rly work. How Do I make it appear again? (Console error was Error: Can't create Rachota system tray icon.)
<bullgard> pw-toxic: The program is old and very reliable. I am using it for more than 3 years. Very much to be recommendend.
<pw-toxic> bullgard, thx.. i like very small and easy programs
<jitse> Frenk: could kill it and then restart the app?
<pw-toxic> bullgard, the config file seems to be damn easy
<Ianrr> Is there a way to allow a system user to install software but not do everything an admin could do.  (IE lock everyone out of the system)
<Frenk> jitse: Its a time tracker ... I dont want to kill and restart it every time ...
<bullgard> pw-toxic: Don't judge too fast.
<jitse> Frenk: lol, good point
<icarus-c> Ianrr, only let them to use sudo for the package manager
<Ianrr> icarus-c how would I do that
<BluesKaj> luc_, try this tutorial, it will help you familiarize to linux tv ...uninstall gatos and read this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video4Linux
<Frenk> Invoice: Spent 10 hours restarting my time-tracking app. = 100 $
<luc_> BluesKaj  thanks
<Frenk> sure thing jitse  >D
<bullgard> bastidrazor:
<Frenk> any other ideas on my java problem?
<bullgard> Rhythmbox apparently cannot rip audio CDs.
<fr0d0> hi, i have a question, where can i find the kernel images of ubuntu 10.10 to add them to my grub?
<BluesKaj> fr0d0, you needto install them
<Mahjongg> ugmg, compdoc thanks they became available
<ugmg> :)
<compdoc> cool
<bastidrazor> bullgard: noted.. i like banshee and i've used it in past to rip cd's. if that is an option for you.
<induz> what is GOOglizer??
<bullgard> BluesKaj: I will not use a KDE program.
<fr0d0> BluesKaj: the thing is that i had ubuntu and installed gentoo, so i lost the grub config for ubuntu.  what do you suggest me? reinstall grub from ubuntu livecd or add ubuntu's entries to the gentoo's grub?
<BluesKaj> bullgard, well, it's your loss :)
<jitse> can't VLC rip cds?
<induz> how can i add another dictionary on GoldenDict
<BluesKaj> fr0d0, reinstall grub from ubuntu livecd should work
<jose> bullgard: if you want to rip a cd install sound juicer
<fr0d0> Blueskaj: ok. i will try that. thanks
<sunrize> is there anything new in ubuntu
<bullgard> jose: I have installed sound juicer. Sound juicer keeps a white window while Nautilus shows that on my audio CD there are 18 wave files. How comw?
<BluesKaj> fr0d0, there are several tutorials on the net about reinstalling grub from the live cd
<bullgard> s/comw/come/
<aeon-ltd> sunrize: if you install something.....
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sunrize> aeon-ltd, can u tell me anything new that u have installed
<fr0d0> BluesKag: ok, got them! thanks again!!
<Mahjongg> compdoc, does this mean it will be active next time it is booted?
<BluesKaj> fr0d0, good luck :)
<jose> bullgard: are you sure Nautilus shows wave files? if they are wave file then you don't have to rip anything, and its not an audio CD
<g0th> hi
<Mahjongg> compdoc, fsck returns without any errors...
<Cynewulf> Hello ! Does anyone know if there is a forum dedicated to Backtrack4 ?
<r3js> #backtrack-linux
<g0th> how can I configure my audio settings in pavucontrol such that they are saved for the next reboot?
<Cynewulf> Thanks !
<bullgard> jose: [Maverick] Nautilus reports: "On the Audio CD cdda://sr0/ there are 18 files: Track1.wav thru Track18.wav. But the Sound Juicer window is empty. How can I rip the audio CD?
<g0th> in pavucontrol my main audio card is always set to mute
<r3js> Cynewulf, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/
<aeon-ltd> sunrize: nothing, not on ubuntu - but the last thing i installed was cdm - console desktop manager though i ditched it in about 30mins, the last decent thing i installed for personal use was probably irssi or ncmpcpp
<g0th> (dunno why)
<Frenk> Okay is there any good time tracking app for Linux with PDF-Export?
<induz> hello
<induz> how can i add an additional dictionary on to GoldenDictionary???
<Qauzzix> What's GNU? -> http://imgur.com/ClRO7
<aeon-ltd> sunrize: if you're really bored i suggest you pick up more hobbies - or have fun uninstalling things you don't need or discovering new things you can do with your hardware; though i did spend a while changing themes and WMs till i got what i felt was 'right'
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548280/
<jose> bullgard: if the tracks are reported as wav files, then just copy them, no ripping needed. Sound Juicer is blank because the disk is a data disk with wav files and not an audio CD
<Jordan_U> !ot | Qauzzix
<ubottu> Qauzzix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<itaylor57> Frenk: how do you run your java app?
<ziro`> omfg i'm stuck in vim
<ziro`> such a POS
<aeon-ltd> !details | ziro`
<ubottu> ziro`: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Frenk> itaylor57: java -jar filename
<aeon-ltd> ziro`: lol use emacs :)
<ziro`> i'm just bitching
<Frenk> itaylor57: from console
<aeon-ltd> !ot | ziro`
<ubottu> ziro`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bastidrazor> ziro`: press Esc then :q!    then enter. it will get you out without modifying anything
<blup> does anyone else have problems with java apps? on this (new) computer it behaves weirdly, and on my older laptop it freezes and i have to do a hard reboot..
<sunrize> aeon-ltd, can u suggest any best package for photo manager like picasa in windows
<ziro`> bastidrazor: thanks!
<bullgard> jose: No sir. I am just playing this audio disk. I can hear the 18 pieces of music, one after the other.
<mindware> i think u have picasa in ubuntu too
<irieKEN> sunrize: Picasa for Linux:P
<aeon-ltd> sunrize: no idea, google around, ask on other channels. though imo i like just using a file manager or web-based
<Mahjongg> I get these when booting: udevtrigger main process terminated with status 1, udevtrigger post-stop procee terminated with status 1, udevmonitor main process killed by TERM signal, networking main process terminated with status 1
<Mahjongg> what may be the problem?
<oskar-> blup:  what jre do you use? java -version
<sunrize> irieKEN, yes
<juniour> h
<mindware> there is no ubuntu picasa in the  repos... :d
<jose> bullgard: in your computer or a regular cd player?
<wyclif> hey
<irieKEN> sunrize: Shotwell is also quite good, but not as full-featured as Picassa. But I was saying that Picasa is officially supported by Google running on Linux, though it may be under Wine.
<wyclif> been tryin' to meet you
<bullgard> jose: On my very computer.
<Jordan_U> jose: It is an audio CD, nautilus is just smart enough to realize that and present the tracks as wave files.
<itaylor57> Frenk: what was the name of the program again?
<Jeruvy> mindware: if you go to picasa's web site, you can download the beta from there.
<irieKEN> sunrize: Shotwell does have Picassa integration, though.
<juniour> can any tell me how to run exe file through wine in ubuntu
<jose> bullgard: sorry from what you have described it sounds like a data disc with wav files on it. have you tried to copy one of the wav files to your desktop?
<Frenk> itaylor57: Rachota 2.3 from http://rachota.sourceforge.net/en/index.html
<DysteR_HelpMe> does anyone know a STEP by STEP guide to run EzQuake on Ubuntu ??? Its my second hour trying to run the game ... ???
<rs0832> juniour, right click and select run with wine
<h4f>  
<juniour> k
<itaylor57> Frenk: thanks, ill look at it and see if I can  help
<Frenk> itaylor57: thx!
<blup> oskar-: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.2) (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu1) / OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<jose> Jordan_U: Really - ok I didn't know nautilus would display an audio CD as a list of wav files, sorry I'm out of ideas then
<sunrize> irieKEN, are u using this package
<rs0832> juniour, why does your name seem familiar?.. do i know you from this channel?
<juniour> ya
<rs0832> juniour, ah ok
<juniour> rs0832 u know me
<irieKEN> sunrize: Picasa for Linux: http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<oskar-> blup:  you may want to use the sun/oracle jre to get better results
<juniour> rs0832 yesterday u help me lot
<irieKEN> sunrize: I use Shotwell.
<fiver22> how can I assign touchpad buttons (two upper ones) on a dell latitude running 10.10 64bit?
<juniour> i am the same guy
<rs0832> juniour, oh.. sorry , it's actually bed time so i wasnt concentrated :)
<stealthc> is it a synaptic pointing device?
<juniour> rs0832 k dosent matter
<blup> oskar- thanks, i'll check out how to replace it
<fiver22> stealthc: I believe so...er...maybe the other one.
<rs0832> blup, just install sun-java6-* packages from synaptic and remove the icedtea plugin
<juniour> rs0832 i have installed pidgin in windows and i am chatting through windows 7
<bullgard> jose: I have copied Track 1.wav to my Desktop. I need now to convert it to an .ogg file.
<blup> rs0832: thanks, i'll do that
<rs0832> blup, :)
<stealthc> hmmm you're going to have to figure out what exactly your pointing device is, you can edit a file and assign extra buttons once you do -- it helps to figure out what file needs to be edited
<ziozizo>  can find the plugin "DVD subtitle decoder" for totem?
<jose> bullgard: give sound converter a try, its worked well for me in the past then I had to do that
<fiver22> stealthc: yar... just need to remember how to find that... checking
<stealthc> you need to get an xinput list
<stealthc> this might lead you in the right direction
<stealthc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481588
<fiver22> stealthc: ta.
<NooBuntu> Everytime i open Ubuntu, my NvidiaXserver config is messed up, I always have to open the Nvidia GUI so I can modify my screen resolution to its original format, and I have try to save the /etc/X11/xorg.confg but still, it is not working
<NooBuntu> what could be wrong?
<NooBuntu> Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.
<NooBuntu> WHY?!
<Spec> because you're not running nvidia-settings as root.
<Spec> and therefore don't have permission to write to that file
<aeon-ltd> NooBuntu: by dedault ubuntu doesn't generate one you may need to via 'sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<aeon-ltd> NooBuntu: or 'sudo Xorg --configure'
<Spec> or sudo nvidia-settings and run it as root.
<aeon-ltd> or generate; heh can't remember which :)
<blup> rs0832: hmm, synaptic says i already have the sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin packages installed and the icedtea6-plugin isn't installed (just icedtea-6-jre-cacao)... might be a particularity of my distrib (i kind of lied, it's linux mint based off of ubuntu 10.10)
<oskar-> blup:  i don't know exactly, but try to uninstall openjdk*
<rs0832> blup, ah ok :) if you have openjdk, remove it.. then it should let the sunjava work
<blup> oh ok
<NooBuntu> Well, I am updating Ubuntu, as soon as it finishes, I'll restarrt and see if it worked...
<blup> crap, there's a lot of packages... i hope this works. thanks oskar- and rs0832
<NooBuntu> I used the nvidia-settings as root
<rs0832> blup, yw..and good luck
<Mahjongg> why would I get general error mounting filesystems...
<Mahjongg> fsck returns fine
<Alagos> Hello. I have a problem with GeForce 7600. Can anyone help me?
<zicho> if i get in/out error when i try to delete files from a external device, i know i can use fsck to somehow fix it, but how?
<enc> Hi, im having trouble with php5, ubuntu says its installed yet if create a test.php file and access it threough browser it tries to download it and does not display the php info, any tips?
<martinlinux> have you run nvidiaxconfig in terminal
<enc> I installed it like this: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5
<itaylor57> Frenk: what jre are you running?
<oskar-> enc:  so you got the file by http to your browser? is the php module in apache enabled?
<_joey> how do I unload kernel module manually?
<_joey> thanks
<Alagos> nvidiaxconfig - command doesn't exist )
<enc> oskar-, how do i check that?
<wolfric> Package openvpn is not available, but is referred to by another package (i've got main universe multiverse and restricted enabled in sources)
<brontoeee> how to force file reinstall with apt cli?
<Frenk> itaylor57: java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.2) (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2)
<brontoeee> i'd like to keep the settings
<oskar-> enc:  see in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<itaylor57> Frenk: that really shouldn't be a problem, but you might contact the web and see if you need to have sun6 java jre
<oskar-> enc:  compare this to the available modules in /etc/apache2/mods-available, and if necessary enable it with "a2enmod"
<enc> oskar-, there is a php5.conf file
<NooBuntu> martinlinux: Are you talkin to me?
<sageb1> hi
<wolfric> Guys can someone help me install openvpn. I'm getting an error that package is not available
<_joey> what packages I need to install to build kernel modules manually?
<_joey> make & make install
<enc> oskar-, i didnt really understan what should i comare in these two folders? file size ?
<brontoeee> i guess: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package will do the trick
<Frenk> itaylor57: okay. actually its starting and its wokring but after a while it tries to go in the background and fails. ill check that.
<_joey> it's missing something
<Alagos> When I have install drivers for geforce 7600 there is a problem with expanse.
<NooBuntu> martinlinux: root@Djiin:~# nvidia-xconfig
<NooBuntu> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<NooBuntu> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<NooBuntu> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot4> NooBuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milamber> wolfric: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openvpn&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<zicho> if i get in/out error when i try to delete files from a external device, i know i can use fsck to somehow fix it, but how?
<oskar-> enc:  the "available" folder contains configuration files, that are linked in the "enabled" folder. apache uses the configuration from the "enabled" folder
<itaylor57> Frenk: you could always file a bug with them and see what happens
<wolfric> milamber: ?
<milamber> wolfric: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me how to burn a 4gb or more iso image onto dvd-r b/c it used to work in my 9.10 ubuntu and now it doesn't work and i am on 10.04
<wolfric> milamber: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html following this
<trijntje> when I use ubuntu to automatically encrypt my homedir, will this also encrypt the filenames?
<stjohnmedrano> good day,  is it possible to have seamless mode with ubuntu server edition 10.10?
<oskar-> enc:  look for a symbolic link in the "enabled" folder to the php configuration in the "available" folder
<milamber> wolfric: and the first step is failing?
<enc> oskar-,both folders have a file names php5.conf, but what do i do with it?
<wolfric> milamber: pretty much
<oskar-> enc:  nothing, then the php configuration is enabled.
<milamber> wolfric: can you pastebin the terminal?
<stjohnmedrano> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i did install 10.10 server edition in my virutalbox.
<enc> oskar-,but how come it does not do anything with php?
<Mahjongg> system does not boot after security update. I get these when booting: udevtrigger main process terminated with status 1, udevtrigger post-stop procee terminated with status 1, udevmonitor main process killed by TERM signal, networking main process terminated with status 1. What may be the problem?
<Jordan_U> trijntje: Yes.
<oskar-> did your browser retrieve the php file by http through your webserver?
<trijntje> Jordan_U, ok, thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> trijntje: You're welcome.
<jethrot> Can someone solve my issues regarding installing and configuring apache2 mods mod_rewrite, mod_alias, mod_deflate, mod_expires etc
<inti_> y0
<gribouille> hi
<Mahjongg> there is a LVM2 section but I think they are mounted fine since I see /dev/mapper/foo--bars-root: clean, before the error messages
<zicho> if i get in/out error (claims also to be read only) when i try to delete files from a external device, i know i can use fsck to somehow fix it, but how?
<itaylor57> apache and upstart don't mix well
<wolfric> milamber: http://pastebin.com/UzK3LWg8
<gribouille> I'm on maverick and X freezes often while I'm watching a video. any idea ?
<inti_> if i use xfce with ubuntu will be almost like xubuntu? or there are other important differences?
<ghostnik11> so is there a way to burn files like 4.3 gb to dvd
<coz_> gribouille,    which video card do you have?
<milamber> wolfric: and you are running 10.10?
<stjohnmedrano> good day,  is it possible to have seamless mode with ubuntu server edition 10.10?
<stjohnmedrano> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i did install 10.10 server edition in my virutalbox.
<gribouille> coz_, Quadro FX 370
<wolfric> milamber: yup
<mindware> not really....it's almost the same...(xubuntu)
<coz_> ghostnik11,   install gnomebaker
<ghostnik11> coz_, thanks
<inti_> ok
<mindware> xubuntu is an xfce painted a little in ubuntu "colours" :d
<ubunty> hello
<coz_> gribouille,  mm   that card shouldnt give problems  ... you have all of the codecs installed ...yes?
<gribouille> I tried to install the nvidia drivers, but it failed because of the Nouveau driver
<gribouille> coz_, what codecs ?
<coz_> gribouille,  ah ok hold on  ,, I think I remember  some posts about this
<ubunty> i can vpn ok if my pc is connected to lan but vpn connect is imppossible if connected by wifi, any idea ???
<coz_> gribouille,    hold on for the codecs  while I check something
<milamber> wolfric: not sure why apt isn't working, but here is an alternate: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/openvpn
<milamber> wolfric: at the bottom you can select your architecture
<zulax> can I have different volume level for sounds produced my aplay?
<ubunty> someone knows about VPN  ?
<BluesKaj> gribouille, you have to stop the gdm service in oder to install the new driver , best done at a tty
<AnggaDj98> ubunty virtual private network?
<ubunty> yep
<coz_> gribouille,   ok when you go to system/administration/ additional drivers .. which drivers are listed there for use?
<ubunty> VPN :)
<zulax> is it possible to only lower volume output from aplay?
<ubunty> nobody for Virtual private network?
<rodneymillerpca> Greetings everyone. In the process of teaching someone about Ubuntu I noticed something odd. My version is listed as "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012." Did it go out on the updates and not official yet?
<pupuserc1803c> hirn
<ghostnik11> okay i just downloaded gnomebaker and still can't burn dvd of 4gb this is error i get: WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/WRITE ERROR]: Input/output error
<gribouille> coz_, I use kde, so I don't know
<itaylor57> rodneymillerpca: its a know glitch
<F0sterO4> ubunty: what you wanna know
<stealthc> that is weird you made me check mine
<spartan7> hey guys how can I download UNE 10.04 ?
<coz_> gribouille,   ok  from terminal   jockey-kde
<gribouille> BluesKaj, I did service kdm stop, but it didn't help
<coz_> gribouille,   then tell me which drivers are listed there
<ubunty> ok here it comes
<sacarlson> zulax: most application players have there own volume, I never tried with aplay, if it was pluged into like rosegarden I'm sure you could
<spartan7> I only see 10.10 on site
<stealthc> mine says the right version I see 10.10
<stealthc> did you enable downloading test versions?
<rodneymillerpca> Ah ok thanks itaylor57 I just thought it was odd.
<ubunty> i can connect ok to my VPN server when PC is connected to lan, but when PC is connected to WIFI connection to VPN is impossible :)
<stealthc> I think there is a way to download beta versions instead of the main supported versions, it lets you get slightly more updated code but you aren't guaranteed that it's stable
<wolfric> milamber:  dependency not satisfable liblzo2-2. when i apt-get install that one it shows the same message as the openvpn
<F0sterO4> wifi and wired connections on the same network=?
<ubunty> yes
<ubunty> same network
<gribouille> coz_, there are two drivers : the version 173 and the current version
<F0sterO4> using ubuntu?
<milamber> wolfric: have you done anything that may have broken your apt?
<ubunty> yes 10.04
<F0sterO4> no vlans or anything like that?
<sagaci> spartan7: http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/10.04.1/
<ubunty> vlan?
<coz_> gribouille,   ok use  the nvidia current driver ...see if that installs then reboot  if it does  ...then come back here
<BluesKaj> gribouille,  like coz_ asked did you check  system/administration/ additional drivers for the recommended driver?
<F0sterO4> what OS is running on the HJost AS?
<ubunty> DDWRT
<gribouille> BluesKaj, I'm doing it right now
<F0sterO4> no, i mean on the VPN server
<wolfric> milamber: i don't think so
<wolfric> milamber: how would i find out
<ubunty> DDWRT is the vpn server
<spartan7> sagaci, thank you.
<ubunty>  :)
<milamber> wolfric: can you do: sudo apt-get update    ?
<F0sterO4> ohhh
<ubunty> ppop
<F0sterO4> am assuming thats a router right ubunty
<ubunty> yes router
<ubunty> running fine
<gribouille> coz_, ok, it's downloading
<ubunty> the trouble seems to be between the 2 interfaces
<ubunty> lan and wifi
<coz_> gribouille,  cool...now .. it probably should install..but to actually get it working  you "must"  reboot
<F0sterO4> i have no experience with VPN running on the router itself, the concept should be the same, have you looked information based on the router model?
<wolfric> milamber: all correctly fetched
<ubunty> yes router is ok
<coz_> gribouille, that is a complete hard reboot  not  a restart of x  :)
<ghostnik11> i don't understand why i can't burn a iso image lager than 4gb when i use to do it in other versions of ubuntu
<ubunty> seems that the lan interface on ubuntu is somehow a default
<gribouille> coz_, completely reboot or just restart X ?
<itaylor57> wolfric: there is a sudo apt-get -f
<hajhouse> anyone sucessfully using an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4225 on x86_64? i'm wondering how HD video playback works. currently have a netbook with poulsbo video, and i'm trying to switch to something better.
<gribouille> coz_, ok
<coz_> gribouille,   :)
<ubunty> strange stuff
<wolfric> itaylor57: ?
<coz_> ghostnik11,  did you try  gnomebaker?
<gribouille> ok, let me reboot
<_joey> I need to get a source for driver, patch this source, compile and install the driver
<F0sterO4> try joining #networking
<_joey> what is the easiest way to do this
<F0sterO4> maybe they know a bit more about this
<securityonion> hello
<_joey> i mean the easiest way to install the module once iti is compiled
<coz_> _joey,  which driver?
<Mahjongg> system does not boot after security update. I get these when booting: udevtrigger main process terminated with status 1, udevtrigger post-stop procee terminated with status 1, udevmonitor main process killed by TERM signal, networking main process terminated with status 1. What may be the problem?
<milamber> wolfric: have you ran the update since you enabled the universe repository?
<ubunty> ok thanks
<_joey> coz_: ath5k
<wolfric> milamber: yes
<sacarlson> _joey: I use that ath5k, works for me
<coz_> _joey,   which device is t his for?
<_joey> coz_: wireless NIC based on atheros chipset
<securityonion> i dont speaking english, can your help me, in spanish.
<coz_> _joey,   ah ok  I cant help with this one  I am the most efficient "doof"  when it comes to "anything" networking :)
<wolfric> milamber: http://pastebin.com/ji222axA my sources file
<sacarlson> _joey: what will your patch at to ath5k?
<F0sterO4> securityonion: que deseas saber?
<sacarlson> _joey: add to ath5k
<notme> I just installed 10.10 amd64 on a computer that had a dead 10.04 with grub issues.  The installation, it hung while running 'update-grub' and I had to reboot it.  It now works but I'm wondering if I should be concerned about future issues.
<_joey> sacarlson: there is patch which I know how to add. What i am not sure is how to insert the newly built module over the old one
<compdoc> Mahjongg, in my experience, weird errors can point to hardware issues. you might start with memtest86+, and let it run several passes
<BluesKaj> !es | securityonion
<ubottu> securityonion: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<compdoc> good luck
<securityonion> hola es que stoy utilizando una version de securityonion y no se exactamente, porque en terminal me pide un usuario y contraseña, y cuando indico el de administrador no me deja seguir
<coz_> notme,   did you try  running   sudo update-grub2   again?
<securityonion> dice que es incorrecto.
<sacarlson> _jeoy: when in dought just get the entire kernel and edit it there and compile the whole thing
<Mahjongg> compdoc, actually when hit shift during grub and select memtest it does not run either...
<coz_> !ubuntu-es | securityonion
<gribouille> coz_, ok, it works. thanks a lot for your help
<notme> coz_: Yes, I did that after moving the offending /boot out of the way.
<coz_> gribouille,  ok cool now for the codecs
<Jibadeeha> anyone find rsync is really really slow when backing up to a LUKs partition
<notme> Much cleaner menu now.
<_joey> sacarlson: entire kernel?
<_joey> I need to add a patch to stable source of the driver
<coz_> gribouille,   first open a terminal and copy paste this command      *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<sacarlson> _joey: ya I think that's where that code is also
<coz_> withouth the *
<_joey> I am not going to fiddle with the whole kernel
<BluesKaj> securityonion, En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bullgard> '~$  ffmpeg -i ~/Desktop/Track\ 1.wav /media/WD1.5_1/Music/ABBA/Track\ 1.ogg' produces an Ogg-FLAC-Audio file. How to modify my command in order to produce a Ogg-Vorbis-Audio file instead?
<sacarlson> _joey: well I did comile the rt73 wifi drivers with just the headers but I don't think I can compile the ones I have now on the newist kernels
<coz_> gribouille,  when that is done  ,,, in that same terminal type    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gribouille> coz_, done
<bonjoyee> bullgard: -acodec libvorbis?
<coz_> gribouille,  that should do it for the codecs  other than w32codecs
<_joey> sacarlson: what packages are need to be installed to compile module from source?
<milamber> wolfric: i am pretty sure you are missing a source line
<coz_> gribouille,   is this 32 or 64 bit
<sacarlson> _joey: when you pull a git time line you get the whole working set
<_joey> build-essential, linux-headers
<_joey> what else?
<quantumrider> hey guys, sorry I'm new here... having problem installing 10.10 on acer aspire 7741z can anyone help?
<bullgard> bonjoyee: Why do you ask me a question? I have put a question.
<gribouille> coz_, 32 bit
<wolfric> milamber: any idea which one?
<Dr_Willis> quantumrider:  tell the channel what its doing exactly.
<bonjoyee> bullgard: thats my answer...the question mark says im not entirely sure of it!
<coz_> gribouille,  ok go here    http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w32codecs.html  ..scroll to bottom and click the  blue     i386   ...download that and install it by double clicking it
<BluesKaj> quantumrider, errors or the live cd not booting to a desktop?
<sunrize> irieKEN, are u using this package
<coz_> gribouille,  did you already run the   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras   ?
<sacarlson> _joey: that about it maybe cursurs or something or is that for the kernel build?
<coz_> quantumrider, `  what is it doing when you try to install?
<quantumrider> I can boot from usb without problem although 10.10 doesn't recognize touchpad nor wireles adapter, so i use usb mouse and ethernet it indtalls 10.10 on entire drive with updates but after reboot all i get is command prompt
<gribouille> coz_, yes
<milamber> wolfric: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe
<coz_> gribouille,  ok cool
<coz_> gribouille,   when you get done with the  w32codecs  you should just about have everything unless you want sun java instead of the icedtea open java thingy
<milamber> wolfric: then run sudo apt-get update again and then try sudo apt-get install openvpn
<wolfric> milamber: isn't that just a source repository?
<bullgard> bonjoyee: I see. Let me try.
<kev07> ls
<BluesKaj> quantumrider, at the prompt , startx
<kev07> woops
<v0lksman> I lost a machine running an old version of ubuntu (I think it was 8.04)...I need to recover the mysql dbs from that machine.  I've tried copying over the files in /var/lib/mysql and making sure they are owned and grouped to mysql...but mysql refuses to start with a non-helpful error message of "terminated with status 1"...anyone know how to make this work?
<milamber> wolfric: should be. but at this point it's probably worth trying
<wolfric> milamber: no joy
<sacarlson> _joey: oh maybe the wpa-suplicant package
<quantumrider> fatal server error no screens found
<gribouille> coz_, the codecs are installed. I hope everything works fine now. thaks again
<coz_> gribouille,  cool    try out your videos now :)
<sacarlson> _joey: maybe they have a dev file for wpa-suplicant?
<thancto> Ubuntu Brasil?
<Flannel> !br | thancto
<ubottu> thancto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_joey> sacarlson: that's a software for encryption
<thancto> thanks
<_joey> I am interested what is need to compile the modules
<sacarlson> _joey: ya I guess that's totaly outside the driver now?
<milamber> wolfric: still getting the same message for apt-get install openvpn?
<tammi> hi. I have a problem with grub and raid. May I ask?
<wolfric> milamber: yup
<coz_> _joey,   is build-essential installed?
<quantumrider> BluesKaj: got the fatal server error: no screens found
<gribouille> coz_, it works. I just hope it won't freeze any more
<aeon-ltd> tammi: are  you using ubuntu? if so then ask
<coz_> gribouille,   I dont think it will...but in case it does... dont hesitate to bring it up here again
<milamber> wolfric: when you do the update is the last line showing that it is hitting the universe packages?
 * _joey yawns
<quantumrider> BluesKaj: and two more errors at the end from xinit
<BluesKaj> quantumrider, which graphics card ?
<quantumrider> I thinkk it's intel I can check in bios
<bonjoyee> bullgard: any luck?
<sacarlson> _joey: well sometime when I try to compile then I find out what's missing,  hit the botton and lets find out
<BluesKaj> quantumrider, lspci | grep VGA
<bullgard> bonjoyee: The process has not yet terminated.
<bullgard> bonjoyee: The process has terminated now. Let me check the result.
<Emilou3> acpi
<gribouille> coz_, sure :)
<zakwilson> I'm attempting to repair a laptop that seems to have a bad partition table. It boots, and fdisk -l correctly lists the partitions. Gparted and cfdisk, however cannot read the partition table. I want to make adjustments without hosing the partitions. cfdisk says "bad primary partition 0"
<OrangePeel> Need a program to convert FLV videos to mp3
<Gnea> mp3 is an audio format, not a video format.
<quantumrider> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Inter....(rev 18) also I rebooted trying to look in bios for the info on card(which is not there) and now at the prompt it told me there are 199 packages that can be updated
<bullgard> bonjoyee: Success! This new file works all right and is less than a tenth in size.
<Emilou3> menconder can do it
<OrangePeel> I know, I don't want the ido
<OrangePeel> video
<OrangePeel> Just the song
<salva> ola
<Gnea> OrangePeel: what song?
<sacarlson> zakwilson: that weird I keep seeing this where gparted can't see things,  I keep assuming it's operator error but can't be this often
<denial> hi
<OrangePeel> Genesis - CatTail
<salva> ola
<OrangePeel> something lik that
<Acer__> Where can i download latest version of Ubudsl for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Gnea> so you want a copyrighted song
<OrangePeel> I only have the video, want to put it on mp3 and not have it take up a lot of space
<salva> eres española??
<OrangePeel> no it's not copywritd, it's bought
<sacarlson> zakwilson: is this from a live cd at install?
<strapping> hello from spain xD
<Gnea> but it's from youtube
<OrangePeel> no it's not
<Gnea> you can't buy from youtube
<OrangePeel> ......
<strapping> I love Ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xD
<bonjoyee> bullgard: i must admit i was always sure of the result..just wasn't sure thats what u wanted:)
<zakwilson> sacarlson: Live flash drive, but yes.
<OrangePeel> are you fucking kidding me
<salva> ifuhweiufh
<salva> fas
<salva> fas
<skorv> how do i check if a fax/modem is installed and recognized by ubuntu?
<salva> df
<FloodBot4> salva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrangePeel> It's not from youtube
<Gnea> !language | OrangePeel
<ubottu> OrangePeel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gnea> !piracy | OrangePeel
<ubottu> OrangePeel: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<coz_> strapping,  it is cool :)
<strapping> anybody from spain???
<bluezone> Does Ubuntu automatically select the fastest server to download packages from? Because i'm getting slow speeds (extremely slow) and i remember there was a plugin one had to apply
<sacarlson> zakwilson: did you try manual partition and still not see these missing parts?
<OrangePeel> It's not from youtube
<OrangePeel> once again it's bought
<OrangePeel> Sick of people accusing me of it
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  thers some command you can use to find the fastest.. but i dont recall what it is..
<bullgard> bonjoyee: ogg is only a container? The contents in it is in the first case "FLAC" and in the 2nd case "Vorbis-Audio"? What is Voris? A compression algorthm?
<bluezone> Dr_Willis same :P
<Dr_Willis> Bought can still be 'drm' protected.
<tim> hi all
<Gnea> OrangePeel: where else does an FLV video come from?
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  i was thinking that ubuntu-tweak or 'alirus' (a similer app) have a find fastst server option.
<OrangePeel> A friend.
<OrangePeel> I'm not 16
<Dr_Willis> OrangePeel:  ffmpeg and mencoder can convert flv to other thangs.
<sacarlson> zakwilson: I have noted that in a live boot install in the auto mode I note not seeing a whole drive due to it thinking that the drive is /cdrom
<OrangePeel> I know it didn't come from youtube
<coz_> Gnea,  well its just a flash video
<OrangePeel> it was bought
<Gnea> coz_: well yeah
<Gnea> well, there's no other way it can line up
<coz_> OrangePeel,  and you want this converted to which format?
<OrangePeel> Mp3
<bonjoyee> bullgard: vorbis is a audio codec.....theora is its video counterpart...for more info see Xiph.org
<zakwilson> sacarlson: I'm making progress investigating with regular fdisk. Evidently, partition 1 overlaps partition 5.
<Dr_Willis> OrangePeel:  ffmpeg and mencoder can do that. or winff - i belive.
<coz_> OrangePeel,   mm  hold on
<ubunty> hello little trouble with a vpn and ubuntu...someone available for help?
<ubunty>  i can connect ok to my vpn server if ubuntu is connected by lan but connection is impossible if ubuntu is connected by wifi
<ponba> 日本語
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: do you think I'm being unreasonable?
<coz_> OrangePeel,  well ffmpeg  should do it ...see if    ffmpeg is installed
<Infernius[BR]> boa tarde, ALL
<sacarlson> zakwilson: oh well you don't hope to  recover anything do you?  can you just delete them and rewrite the whole table?
<bonjoyee> bullgard: and yes..ogg is just a container format
<OrangePeel> will do, thank you Dr_Willis & coz_ ....Thanks for being you Gnea
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  never noticed. :)   a quick google of 'ffmpeg convert flv mp3' will proberly give the exact command line.
<leshaste> how do I tell which version of flash I have installed in firefox?
<bullgard> bonjoyee: Thank you very much for your help.
<coz_> OrangePeel,  there is also  soundconverter  but not sure how well that works    sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: heh probably
<bonjoyee> bullgard: glad to help!!:)
<xangua> leshaste: about:plugins
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, I found it, system>administration>update manager>settings>ubuntu software> download from "other">select best server :)
<coz_> OrangePeel,   the command for ffmpeg should be as simple as ,, cd to the location of that file and     ffmpeg -i  nameof.flv    name.mp3
<sacarlson> zakwilson: you could exersize all the sectors if you just shred the whole disk
<milamber> leshaste: Tools >> Addons >> plugins
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  :) that may be new in 10.10.
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: proberly > properly
<bluezone> Dr_willis yup xD
<leshaste> thanks
<DysteR_HelpMe> can someone teach me how to delete things ?
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  rm filetodelete
<OrangePeel> Thank you coz_
<Dr_Willis> !bash | DysteR_HelpMe
<ubottu> DysteR_HelpMe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> DysteR_HelpMe: try man rm
<coz_> OrangePeel,  did it work for you?
<OrangePeel> and Dr_Willis
<DysteR_HelpMe> trying to delete something from file system
<OrangePeel> trying now
<DysteR_HelpMe> say its a DIRECTORY and I cannot delete
<bullgard> DysteR_HelpMe: highlight the name of the file in Nautilus. Then press the Del key.
<milamber> DysteR_HelpMe: add -R
<DysteR_HelpMe> lemme try with -r
<quantumrider> how can I do an update from command prompt?
<milamber> quantumrider: sudo apt-get update
<sacarlson> DysteR_HelpMe: you could sudo rm -r /path/to/your/dir
<DysteR_HelpMe> okay then
<coz_> DysteR_HelpMe,    sudo  rm -rf   location/of/directory
<leshaste> almost 1500 people here!
<quantumrider> maybe that will solve my problem thanks
<DysteR_HelpMe> why cant I add folders from Nautilus to the System File ?
<coz_> DysteR_HelpMe,  which directory is this and where is it located???
<leshaste> is anyone tracking the "demise" irc ? :)
<OrangePeel> yes sound converter workd coz_  am going to try the other
<coz_> OrangePeel,   cool
<DysteR_HelpMe> just trying to put QUAKE1 into the USR/GAMES
<DysteR_HelpMe> says I am OWner
<DysteR_HelpMe> and dont have permission or something
<DysteR_HelpMe> somewhere on Ubuntu forums it says that QUAKE1 wont run from anywhere else on the system but the games folder
<coz_> DysteR_HelpMe,   you probably need to use  sudo for that
<milamber> !sudo | DysteR_HelpMe
<ubottu> DysteR_HelpMe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tim> I am having trouble installing ver. 10.10 64bit. I have made the usb stick and booted it, but I do not get the display that I should get to "try it" or "install it"
<sacarlson> DysteR_HelpMe: sudo over rides owner and permisions
<phpjim> Why is my ubuntu taskbar and 'application bar' not taking the style of the current theme? I seem to be stuck with this gross theme for my taskbar: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=v4z4ec&s=7
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  you could make a link from there to the other location. QUake1 is so old.. you may be better off finding some quake1 'redone' variant and use the q1 data files.
<coz_> phpjim,   you mean gnome panel?
<phpjim> coz_: yeah.. sorry..  bad wording =)
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  you may want to learn a luittle bit of bash basics befor messing with system directories.
<DysteR_HelpMe> I found EzQuake and was not able to install it , there are no instructions for the Linux installation but there is a linux version
<coz_> phpjim,    right click the panel   go to properties  and then the background tab
<quantumrider> didin't work...
<coz_> phpjim,   make sure the "None (sue system theme)   is ticked
<phpjim> coz_: yeah, that is set to 'none (use system theme)'
<coz_> phpjim,  mmm
<milamber> !details | quantumrider
<ubottu> quantumrider: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DysteR_HelpMe> is it a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 ???
<DysteR_HelpMe> my Ubuntu is not running properly and my friend who has a 10.04 and a inferior computer runs it better then mine
<coz_> phpjim,   go to system/preferences/appearance   choose another theme to see if the panel changes along with it
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  you need to be more clear on whats not running properly.
<coz_> phpjim,   go to the "Customize"  button first
<bluezone> Dr_Willis,  eh, still seems relitively slow, the ping test it did probably wasn't accurate
<phpjim> coz_: yeah, already tried that as well..  that's what lead me here!
<quantumrider> having problem installing 10.10 on acer aspire 7741z
<quantumrider> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Inter....(rev 18) also I rebooted trying to look in bios for the info on card(which is not there) and now at the prompt it told me there are 199 packages that can be updated
<phpjim> coz_: let me try the customize button
<quantumrider> can boot from usb without problem although 10.10 doesn't recognize touchpad nor wireles adapter, so i use usb mouse and ethernet it indtalls 10.10 on entire drive with updates but after reboot all i get is command prompt
<FloodBot4> quantumrider: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> phpjim,  ooo... is this theme  one you installed?
<phpjim> coz_: not at all, completely fresh install of ubuntu 10.10.. I have 10.04 on another machine and the themeing works as you would expect it to
<milamber> quantumrider: will startx get you a gui?
<OrangePeel> coz_, that command worked for ffmpeg but it asks for directory....what would the terminal code be for that ?
<coz_> phpjim,   this is odd then
<quantumrider> nope
<DysteR_HelpMe> my Ubuntu 10.10 recognized my touch pad and wireless adapter from the start
<DysteR_HelpMe> the graphic card GeForce 9500m GS from an Asus G1SN laptop
<quantumrider> getting an error no screens found
<NooBuntu> I remember that everytime i looked a video from Youtube or other place, the file was stored in the tmp folder, but now is not there, where can I find it?
<zakwilson> sacarlson: I do hope to recover things. The machine is usable as-is, but I want to clean-install 10.10, replacing 8.10. I also want to *fix* the partition table.
<coz_> OrangePeel,   well... actually if you cd to the location of that  .flv  file    ,,, ffmpeg should convert it to the same area
<phpjim> coz_: indeed.
<DysteR_HelpMe> everything runs very slow after a few minutes after start up , the cool effects like the DESKTOP CUBE is incredibly slow
<coz_> OrangePeel,   you can run   man ffmpeg  to be sure
<OrangePeel> cd?
<Dr_Willis> OrangePeel:  winff is a front end to ffmpeg
<coz_> OrangePeel,    cd  =  change diretory
<coz_> OrangePeel,  for example...if your .flv file is on the Desktop ,,,then open a terminal and type     cd  Desktop
<phpjim> coz_: it is indeed odd..  I just want the default ubuntu 10.10 look and feel
<coz_> OrangePeel,   from there you can run the ffmpeg -i command
<OrangePeel> Not sure how to change directory coz_ ..... Dr_Willis do I need winff for ffmpeg to work properly ?
<tim> can anyone help a newbie? I am trying to install 10.10 64bit as dual boot on a Dell Studio 1749 with windows 7 ultimate.
<OrangePeel> oooh I see
<coz_> phpjim,   mm
<phpjim> tim -- no need to ask to ask here, just start asking questions.
<jimi_> Can I serve an ISO file as a pxe boot file?
<Dr_Willis> OrangePeel:  winff is a front end to ffmpeg...    winff needsd ffmpeg... not the other way around.
<phpjim> coz_: I agree completely.
<coz_> OrangePeel,  wherever the  .flv  file is you have to cd to that location
<sacarlson> zakwilson: recover I mean recover data,  I think if you just repartition there is a good chance it will work
<milamber> quantumrider: take a look at /var/log/Xorg log
<Dr_Willis> OrangePeel:  when in doubt check the ffmpeg docs/faq for examples..
<quantumrider> how?
<milamber> !dualboot | tim
<ubottu> tim: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coz_> phpjim,    ah I would run through a few things... first   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if anything needs to be updated
<tim> I asked a question before.  and no one answered. so thought maybe better to ask a different way
<Dr_Willis> OrangePeel:  if you dont even know how to 'change directory' you may want to spend a few min - learning some bash basics.
<zakwilson> sacarlson: I'm thinking that too. Now that I've determined fdisk can interact with the partition table, that's what I'm going to do.
<quantumrider> milamber: how do I do that?
<OrangePeel> am trying this now coz_
<OrangePeel> Yeah Dr_Willis that i need too
<OrangePeel> any links/
<DysteR_HelpMe> anyone here uses EzQuake ??? ;( someone from the stone ages ?
<milamber> quantumrider: "cd /var/log/"  then do " ls -al Xorg*" one of those should end with a log extension. then do "sudo nano <filename>"
<sacarlson> zakwilson: the shred of the disk will rewrite all the sectors to correct any posible check sum errors on each sector.  this might increase the posibilty of hardware recovery
<coz_> OrangePeel,  well there  are a bazillion links online for  bash commands :)
<needhelp1> im trying to use the alternative installer and get stuck on a blank black screen
<quantumrider> will try now
<coz_> OrangePeel,    the  "cd"  command is one you will end up using quite often
<needhelp1> after clicking install ubuntu
<phpjim> coz_: there are a few things that needed update.. I'll start with that..
<Dr_Willis> !bash | OrangePeel
<ubottu> OrangePeel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coz_> phpjim,   cool  that would be my first  step
<coz_> phpjim,  i would...if that doesnt solve this... also try installing  another theme  from gnom-look.org   make sure it is  a  GTK2.0  theme
<quantumrider> milamber: there are 10 files matching in that directory
<zakwilson> sacarlson: I know I can just wipe the partition table. I'm hoping to *keep* the partitions.
<OrangePeel> Didn't get it work with the ffmpeg but the sound converter workd wll
<tim> I am trying to install ver 10.10 64 bit. I booted the usb stick and instead of getting the "try it" or "install it" screen I was expecting....I got a text screen and ubuntu booted the stick up without allowing me to select language
<milamber> quantumrider: the Xorg.0.log should be the one you want
<NooBuntu> Where are the flash videos stored in the system as I am watching them right now?
<coz_> OrangePeel,   mmm   ffmpeg should have worked but if  soundconverter is doing it for you then that's fine ... it uses the same command with ffmpeg  I believe
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, I found out how to add JavaFX SDK to Ubuntu Linux you have to add this to your /etc/profile system file ->PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_BIN:/usr/local/javafx-sdk1.3/bin
<Quantum_Ion> export JAVA_HOME
<Quantum_Ion> export JAVA_BIN
<Quantum_Ion> export PATH
<FloodBot4> Quantum_Ion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonjoyee> NooBuntu: in the browser cache..i suppose..
<circe> hola
<sacarlson> zakwilson: I don't know how you could wipe the partition and expect to keep the partitions?  you mean keep the original data?  I'm not an expert in forensics
<needhelp1> im trying to use the alternative installer and get stuck on a blank black screen after clicking install ubuntu
<OrangePeel> Thank you Dr_Willis & coz_ ...for taking the time and having patience with noobs
<quantumrider> milamber: yeah it opened it, what should i look for?
<coz_> OrangePeel,  no problem ...
<milamber> quantumrider: look for any errors or failed to load commetns
<needhelp1> noob bashing has lost its fun when noobs willingly refer to themselves as noobs.
<milamber> comments*
<AndIrc> LOL
<NooBuntu> bonjoyee: Do you know where can I find that cache?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, my /etc/profile file with JavaFX looks like this ->>>http://pastebin.com/wD1JyYs1
<NooBuntu> bonjoyee:  I want to download videos
<k1_> thx for help
<fabiobik> witch best distro for server??? ubuntu or cent os??
<quantumrider> milamber: there are many errors
<BlaDe^> Can anyone help me with a find/sed to replace {baseurl}/(.*).(png|jpe?g|gif|ico)  etc to static1.example.com/\\1  ?
<needhelp1> i cant get ubuntu to install to save my life .. ive tried everything
<induz> How can I add translation on GoldenDictionarty??
<milamber> quantumrider: your best place to start would be google the errors. more likely than not someone has come across the same thing. if that doesn't work. come back here and pastebin the log file
<mongy> NooBuntu, /tmp
<quantumrider> ok will do that thanks!
<sacarlson> needhelp1: can it boot and run a live cd or live usb?
<milamber> NooBuntu: most videos are not downloaded locally
<Vic10> What happened to root in Ubuntu 10+? Why does it now ask for the user password vs. the root password when performing tasks?
<Pici> Vic10: Thats nothing new.
<NooBuntu> milamber, I thought they changed the location of the tmp files in the new version of flash
<milamber> !root | Vic10
<ubottu> Vic10: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NooBuntu> milamber, but they are here, yep, good ol tmp folder
<needhelp1> sacarlson, ive tried live cd with no luck, usb with unetbootin and startup disk creator, didnt work.. and  ive tried 10.10 32bit altern .. no luck either
<sacarlson> Vic10: that's always been how ubuntu is setup,  normaly there is no root account active
<sandy>  /j #bot
<needhelp1> sacarlson, i could use 10.04 to install and update by my internet connection is so slow its really not worth it
<needhelp1> im basically on dial up
<Vic10> from what I remember from past versions you always had to assign a root password on install and then when you were performing a serious task it would ask you for the root password...
<zakwilson> sacarlson: There are multiple partitions on this disk. The partition table seems to be corrupted such than cfdisk and gparted can't deal with it, but the OS and fdisk still can. I want to repair the partition table.
<needhelp1> live cd and usb give me an error with Kernel_thread_helper .. no cli drop out
<Pici> Vic10: Ubuntu's install has never asked you for a root password, only for a password for your first user.
<needhelp1> alternative boots, i can choose english and install, but it goes to a blank black screen
<milamber> Vic10: ubuntu has never had a root password. what happens is the initial account you create is added to a sudo list. the user/pass is what allows you to do root type things
<needhelp1> md5s are right
<quantumrider> milamber: here are a few EE open /dev/fb): no such file or directory, intel(0): no kernel modesetting driver detected, Screen(s) found but none have usable configuration, and it ends with no screens found, while when I boot from usb stick it loads gui fine, also I tried the apt-get update but it didn't update anything....
<Vic10> Isnt giving a regular user account root privileges basically defeating linux's whole security idea?
<ox3a> hi
<tim> lets try this again....can anyoen help me? I am trying to install 10.10 64bit on a notebook. when I boot the usb stick, I do not get the screen that I am supposed to get "try ubuntun" or "install". I get a text based screen and a few seconds later, ubuntu boots from the stick
<sacarlson> zakwilson: it never hurts to try,  you can do a dd of the first 512 bytes that contain the partition table and try rewrite it and see what that does
<needhelp1> Vic10, are you asking or telling?
<rs0832> ox3a,
<needhelp1> Vic10, usually you use the command sudo to give temp admin rights to another user
<DysteR_HelpMe> who here is using Ubuntu 10.10 with GeForce Graphics card ?
<milamber> tim: that is normal behavior. there should be an icon on the desktop once it boots from the stick that will let you install it.
<bluezone> tim: when i did it yesterday it booted as a liveCD and then it asked me if I wanted to try it or install it
<sacarlson> zakwilson: I could never figure out if you had anything to loose on the disk
<milamber> quantumrider: can you pastebin the log file?
<needhelp1> sacarlson, any ideas
<Vic10> i just dont think its a good idea for anyone who has access to one account and its password to have total root privileges... It sounds to me like the same this as making every account on a Windows machine an administrator
<quantumrider> I'm on another pc.... I have no idea how to do it from that notebook? can I do it from the prompt?
<zakwilson> sacarlson: Yes. There's a Windows install on it with data. While possible, a reinstall would be fairly annoying because I don't think there's any recovery media available.
<needhelp1> Vic10, then use windows and install 7 antivirus applications
<ox3a> rs0832, yeah
<tim> milamber: and when I click on the icon, will it allow me to change the language from english to german? I would rather install in German
<bluezone> Does anyone recall the command used to find the closet/best server to download packages from? N.B. The gui method is not working, i'm still getting slow speed
<abcd0099> hey how to make my ssh serv to listen to the whole subdomain i mean from ips 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255 adding listenaddress in conf to 192.168.1.* not work - it says its invalid ,also ive looked man pages - didnt found anything
<needhelp1> Vic10, this method works so well, that microsoft is using a method that is very simular
<Vic10> i use linux to get away from that needhelp1, your sarcasm isnt helping any thing
<sacarlson> zakwilson: well without a partition table I guess fschk would be worthless
<induz> i want to add translation on GoldenDict
<needhelp1> Vic10, fair enough
<induz> does some use GoldenDict
<Vic10> is there a way to enable the old root behavior in ubuntu?
<induz> golden dictionary
<milamber> Vic10: i don't really understand your logic. if there is a root account everyone already knows the administrator user name. the way it is currently set up you elevate yourself to 'root' status when needed. it *is* possible to create a system where *no one* has administration privileges, but then you could never update/upgrade
<quantumrider> milamber: I don't know can I post it from the command prompt from that notebook? weird thing is 10.10 boots gui fine from the usb stick
<fabiobik> how to install zend framework on ubuntu??
<fabiobik> ubuntu server 10
<zakwilson> sacarlson: there IS a partition table. I can boot from the hard drive and mount the partitions. It is somehow corrupted such that Ubiquity, cfdisk and gparted are unable to interact with it. fdisk, on the other hand can, and is not showing any problems.
<needhelp1> Vic10, as long as others dont know the root password, then noone would get root access
<wng-> Is there a PPA I can use on 10.04 to install a 2.6.36 kernel? I need it for my 6GB/s Marvell SATA controller
<quantumrider> milamber: maybe i can boot from it and then try to fix the install from gui?
<needhelp1> im having issues installing, can someone give me a hand
<bluezone> fabiobik, i would assume it is in the repositories, apt-get install (something, try zend maybe)
<milamber> quantumrider: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=312883
<needhelp1> sacarlson, ive tried live cd with no luck, usb with unetbootin and startup disk creator, didnt work.. and  ive tried 10.10 32bit altern .. no luck either. md5's are right
<Vic10> is this root privilege only available to the first user account made?
<coz_> needhelp1,   which issues are you having?
<milamber> Vic10: no, you can add others to the sudo list at a later time
<needhelp1> live cd and usb give me all the same error, stuck on Kernel_thread_helper with no other paths to take, no cli dropout
<Vic10> ok but by default the first user is the only one able to do this milamber?
<needhelp1> alter install cd just freezes on a blank black screen
<milamber> Vic10: correct.
<gogeta> needhelp1: outch kernel crashing humm
<rs0832> needhelp1, hmm did any other versions work?
<gogeta> needhelp1: sounds like maybe you gotta pass a option to get around whatever is crashing it
<sacarlson> zakwilson: oh ok so that can't be too bad,  maybe it's just that it's a ntfs partitions that gparted don't like?  seems like theres nothing wrong with it if it can boot
<needhelp1> 10.04  rs0832 .. but my internet is so slow it would literally take me days to update
<wng-> Is there a PPA I can use on 10.04 to install a 2.6.36 kernel? I need it for my 6GB/s Marvell SATA controller
<quantumrider> milamber: I'm clueless to what it all means.. what should I do from that page?
<Vic10> so theoretically if another account is made on my system regardless how, that user by default wont have any root accesibility milamber?
<coz_> needhelp1,   well   first I would make sure that the md5sums for the downloaded  iso image are correct... if not then redownload...i would also suggest burning the cd  at  1x  if possible with your burning software...
<Pici> Vic10: By default its only users who are in the 'admin' group, which your first user is.  You can tweak it by modifying your sudoers file or adding people to that group.
<rs0832> needhelp1, you could try a kernel backport while remastering the iso
<milamber> quantumrider: that links to some scripts that will allow you to create a pastebin from the command line
<zakwilson> sacarlson: There had been two partitions that overlapped. I deleted one of them, but I'm still getting the same error messages.
<needhelp1> gogeta, rs0832  .. my original error is very common though, if you google search Kernel_thread_helper .. it looks like its a linux kernal error in general because its everwhere on the net with all distros .. i tested two other distros with the same error message
<needhelp1> rs0832, ouch
<coz_> needhelp1,   this could be just a corrupted iso that you burned  or a bad burn at too fast of a speed
<milamber> Vic10: correct. unless that administrator (first account created) adds them to the sudo list
<gogeta> needhelp1: well they give you options to get passed it
<DysteR_HelpMe> Anyone Using EzQuake ??? :D
<needhelp1> coz_, ive tested the md5 and did the memory check thing
<abcd0099> hey how to make my ssh serv to listen to the whole subdomain i mean from ips 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255 adding listenaddress in conf to 192.168.1.* not work - it says its invalid ,also ive looked man pages - didnt found anything
<needhelp1> gogeta, disable apci ?
<milamber> Vic10: but by default they will not have *any* 'root' privileges
<sacarlson> zakwilson: ok so it's not a total loss, some are recoverable
<rs0832> needhelp1, yea you could  try
<gogeta> needhelp1: acpi=off in the grub line
<needhelp1> rs0832, gogeta  didnt work, and my battery went haywire
<quantumrider> milamber: am I supposed to install them on my notebook from command prompt?
<coz_> needhelp1,   this installed  completely with no errors reported?
<gogeta> needhelp1: ah
<Vic10> so total system security relies on the first users password milamber?
<milamber> abcd0099: did you restart the ssh server?
<milamber> Vic10: yes
<gogeta> needhelp1: how abought noapm
<gogeta> needhelp1: turns off only avdanced mangment
<needhelp1> gogeta, i havent tried any of the other options yet in F6 .. im not sure what they do
<abcd0099> yes /usr/sbin/sshd -d says its invalid adress (conf file listenaddress 192.168.1.*)
<needhelp1> oh i did try expert mode
<needhelp1> no luck
<tim> oh well. thanks anyway
<rs0832> needhelp1, try removing quiet and splash options
<Vic10> and there is no way to add a requirement of a 2nd password for root tasks milamber?
<needhelp1> rs0832, im not sure how to do that
<bluezone> Does anyone recall the command used to find the closet/best server to download packages from? N.B. The gui method is not working, i'm still getting slow speed
<gogeta> needhelp1: thers like 3 diffrent oprions for turning diffrent parts of acpi
<rs0832> needhelp1, same way you disable acpi
<needhelp1> for acpi i just chose no acpi
<needhelp1> it was in the options on the alter installer in f6
<milamber> quantumrider: yes, if you need assistance with getting onto the web: a text based browser is lynx and a get from the internet tool is wget. both can be installed with sudo apt-get install and after installed more help can be gained with the command man <programname>
<rs0832> needhelp1, why dont you install 10.04 and update from the alt cd since you have it?
<gogeta> rs0832: it crases to he said that
<zakwilson> sacarlson: Yes, all the data is currently accessable. My problem is that ubiquity can't interact with it.
<needhelp1> rs0832, wait for a laugh, i will tell you my interent speed
<abcd0099> milamber: /usr/sbin/sshd -d says: bad addr or host: 192.168.99.* (Name or service not known)
<DysteR_HelpMe> is 10.04 better then 10.10  ??? Graphic Cards more compatible with the older version ???
<coz_> bluezone,  did you open synaptic pakcage manager ...hit  Settings  go to repositories  and under the first tab   the pull down for  "Download from: ) ?
<rs0832> gogeta, ok.. sorry i must ve missed it
<akumafan28> is there  a way to get WUSB54GSC v2 Linksys wifi usb card to work with linux
<gogeta> akumafan28: that card need nidswrapper
<needhelp1> rs0832,  ready for a laugh ?
<rs0832> needhelp1, o.0
<gogeta> akumafan28: download windows driver use nidswrapper it works
<akumafan28> gogeta: are you supposed to build ndiswrapper yourself or something?
<needhelp1> rs0832, speedtest has me clocked at 0.73 mb/s
<needhelp1> down
<gogeta> akumafan28: no its on the cd
<bluezone> coz_ : i did something similar, and it did not work (i'm still getting slow speeds)
<needhelp1> 0.29 mb/s up
<rs0832> needhelp1, hah mine is 0.45 down :D
<gogeta> akumafan28: as a optional install
<needhelp1> wow
<Praxi> DysteR_HelpMe: In my experience, no hehe
<Vic10> needhelp1 mine is 25 mbps+ down ^_^
<gogeta> akumafan28: or you can apt-get it
<rs0832> needhelp1, its the only unlimited dl/upload package my isp was giving:D
<akumafan28> gogeta, are there some steps i'm missing in getting it to work
<coz_> bluezone,   you have had faster speeds in the past?
<safinaskar> how to enable grub menu in ubuntu maverick? when i poweron computer i dont see grub. i tried write timeout=10 to grub.cfg, but it dont helped
<akumafan28> gogeta, like are there certain times you must restart the computer?
<quantumrider> milamber: what is the update command again? I keep getting warnings when trying to update, maybe that will solve my problems? or would an update on usb installed 10.10 help perhaps?
<needhelp1> rs0832, i have to pause to let youtube videos to load for around 4 mins
<needhelp1> before i can watch them
<gogeta> akumafan28: install ndiswrapper thers a gui for it to install windows ini file from the driver files
<milamber> quantumrider: the update command is sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade to install
<bluezone> coz_ much faster, right now i'm getting 66.1 kB/s (~) and in the past it has reached over 1.1mB/s, and i still have the same internet connection
<rs0832> needhelp1, o,0 i dont
<rs0832> needhelp1, but back to your problem,
<gogeta> akumafan28: you might have to restart after for it to take full effect
<akumafan28> gogeta, ok i will try to get it otherwise I'm just buying another card
<gogeta> akumafan28: it works my brother has the same excat card
<rs0832> needhelp1, disabling quiet and splash may give you errors that may give you a better idea of how to fix them..
<needhelp1> rs0832, i could d/l 10.04 and update .. just would take all day
<coz_> bluezone,  mm   I am at a loss... let me check something on google  hold on
<needhelp1> rs0832, is this an option in f6 ?
<akumafan28> gogeta, the thing that most concerns me is on the driver CD, there are way different file names
<rs0832> needhelp1, when you press f6, press escape and you will see a text line
<gogeta> akumafan28: the driver cd is useless it hides the ini file you need to dl the driver
<milamber> abcd0099: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-openssh-sshd-listen-multiple-ip-address.html
<needhelp1> rs0832, cli?
<rs0832> needhelp1, the boot options in text
<wng-> Is there a PPA I can use on 10.04 to install a 2.6.36 kernel? I need it for my 6GB/s Marvell SATA controller
<abcd0099> milamber: thanks
<needhelp1> rs0832, ah ok, then what
<bluezone> coz_ the gui method you told me and the one i used are similiar, I believe the ping test ubuntu executes is not accurate
<quantumrider> milamber: when I boot it tells me there are updates available but when I run those commands in the end it tells me it is unable to fetch....
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)
<rs0832> needhelp1, then remove the words 'quiet' and 'splash'... this help me fix the glib pwuid and stdin errors on my iso
<coz_> bluezone,  mm  that area on the gui for repostories should have allowed you to select any server anywhere in the world they are available from
<milamber> quantumrider: what version of ubuntu 10.10?
<coz_> bluezone,   check here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu    scroll down to see what I mean
<quantumrider> yes
<needhelp1> rs0832, kk, brb i will try that
<rs0832> needhelp1, i have to go
<needhelp1> rs0832, kk
<rs0832> needhelp1, bedtime :)
<gogeta> lol
<rs0832> :)
<rs0832> 'night all
<safinaskar> how to enable grub menu in ubuntu maverick? when i poweron computer i dont see grub. i tried write timeout=10 to grub.cfg, but it dont helped
<shentino> .
<joaopinto> sanchaz-away, press SHIFT while booting
<joaopinto> ops, was for safinaskar
<nirazio> Ubuntu 10.04 can't find built-in ethernet card,can anyone help??
<safinaskar> joaopinto, thanks
<Fezzler> My Lucid desktop is acting funny.  For example, keyboard command work well/fast in file browser, web browser, but the graphical button seem to be freezing up
<gogeta> nirazio: not finding or not getting ip
<Fezzler> I did recently have to reinstall my desktop
<gogeta> nirazio: not finding eathernet is rare
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: enabled in bios?, also do 'lspci' in terminal - does it show here?
<quantumrider> milamber: yes 10.10
<milamber> quantumrider: that means there is a problem with the mirror.
<quantumrider> ah ok
<nirazio> aeon-ltd: It is not listed in lspci..
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: check bios to see if its enabled next boot
<quantumrider> milamber: can I change the mirror from prompt?
<nirazio> aeon-ltd: I have already checked it,it's enabled in bios
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: does it definately work?
<milamber> quantumrider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<quantumrider> milamber: when I run upgrade, it seems its downloading something, then asks if ok to download then terminates unable to fetch
<nirazio> aeon-ltd: It is working in windows
<sacarlson> wng-: I couldn't find kernel 2.6.36 but I did find 2.6.37 at https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: laptop?
<imcake> ive messed up my nautilus configuration and it shows the folder icons/lables weird. Can i simply reset the nautilus configuration to the default one ?
<nirazio> aeon-ltd: No it's a desktop..
<aeon-ltd> imcake: yeah there should be config files in your ~/ for that
<Bonaparte> Sound works on jack but not on internal speakers. Any idea why? I'm using 10.10
<Bonaparte> This is a compaq cq50 laptop
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: hmm so not shown in lspci so it isn't a missing module, and power is being supplied to it. how new is the motherboard?
<bluezone> coz_ yes but it failed at getting the fastest one, either that or there's nothing faster anymore which would be disappointing xD
<nirazio> aeon-ltd: MSI ms-7142 motherboard
 * aww IRC. RealcRime. NET Free Fresh CC ( Visa, Mastercard, American Express, Discover ) |  Free Credit Card Checker, Free PayPal Email checker, Free Hotmail checker. Have a nice stay here!  IRC. RealcRime. NET ( Automatic CheckerChanel Join! )
<milamber> imcake: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17917/how-do-i-reset-nautilus-to-the-default-configuration
<imcake> reinstall nautilus?
<joaopinto> nirazio, check your question at  askubuntu.com :P
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: In your home folder there should be a folder named .nautilus or something. Try renaming it and restart. If it messes everything up, delete any newly created .nautilus and rename the original folder back to .nautilus
<coz_> bluezone,   I dont think it's  "there is nothing faster"   apparenlty something is up on that end   I am just not sure what that would be :(
<moos-> hi
<AnggaDj98> hi
<Bipul`> hellow i am trying to install tor
<bluezone> coz_ eh, ill try all the servers lol
<nirazio> joaopinto: i have given the output there
<imcake> ThisBeMyNick, isnt relogin enough?
<aeon-ltd> nirazio: try updating, udev may have gotten an update since the last
<Bipul`> but i am unable to understand this polipo part  https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/HEAD:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf
<nirazio> aeon-ltd: Will give a try
<ThisBeMyNick> probably yes
<imcake> did that and still the same
<phpjim> coz_: did a full update...  installed a new theme from gnome-look and the theme applies but still not to gnome panel...  ftl!
<quantumrider> milamber: I'm trying to add repositories, getting an error need a respository name as argument, which are their names?
<ThisBeMyNick> hmm
<coz_> phpjim,   whoa... and this is  ubuntu 10.10 .. yes?
<phpjim> yup
<imcake> ThisBeMyNick, so just apt-get remove nautilus-data ?
<milamber> quantumrider: adding a repository should be as simple as commenting out a line in your sources list and then running update
<quantumrider> I'm a comlete newbie... no idea what you just said
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: I'm not entirely sure about that one, but maybe.
<coz_> phpjim,  mm  then I am completely puzzled :(   I cant think off hand,  what might be causing this... you have not used any theme PPA's ...only one installed  theme... I;m at a loss
<quantumrider> oh wait I thin i get it one sec
<bluezone> coz_ also, for some reason on 10.10 some windows have trouble... moving... over certain areas of a screen (for instance the top or over firefox's addres bar) do you know anything about that?
<milamber> quantumrider: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<quantumrider> right!!!! let me try
<alahu> Hello Ubuntu Community. My ext3 partitions is hurt. I am trying to heal it.
<alahu> I am booted off liveCD. I am running Ubuntu on Macbook6,1
<alahu> it keeps going Error reading block 20611293 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>? yes
<coz_> bluezone,   no I dont :(  sounds  suspiciously like a bad install... but not being there to actually see this ... I cant think of the issue
 * phpjim says a prayer for alahu's ext3 partition
<imcake> and how do i start something in background? ie it wont close when i close the terminal ?
<alahu> phpjim, thanks, let's hope the extfs god answers prayers.
<coz_> bluezone,   you already did the  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    ...yes?
<milamber> imcake add a & after the command
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: you can use screen
<bluezone> not the second one
<IsmAvatar> alahu: I hate it when that happens. One time i lost a superblock...
<KeyurShah> hiiiiii
<alahu> IsmAvatar, I should've been doing backups.....
<coz_> bluezone,  do those two together just as written...there may be software changes that have to take place
<imcake> no, using & and closing the terminal kills all childs
<induz> i am lookingg for addition to my GoldenDictionary
<Dr_Willis> imcake:  use & and the 'exit' command. not the close button..
<induz> how can I do that??
<imcake> oh cool
<IsmAvatar> alahu: you might be able to fetch it from your livecd. Try fsck'ing it
<imcake> thanks
<bluezone> coz_ yeah some updates going on too hopefully that fixes it
<Fezzler> Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> imcake:  stay away from the close button :)
<alahu> IsmAvatar, That's what i'm doing now
<coz_> bluezone,   its certainly possible :)
<Dr_Willis> imcake:  theres proberly some other ways around it.. but thats the easiest way
<coz_> I have to break here  but will be back a bit later
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: screen is a program. You can open a session and then detach it, logoff or whatever. And then later reattach to the same session.
<rumpe1> imcake, or "command & disown"
<alahu> My work just ordered a sweet Lenovo Thinkpad T410. This Macbook is being retired for gaming and video purposes. I need a real computer for work.
<quantumrider> milamber: they are all uncommented
<quantumrider> milamber: how can I check if I have internet at all coming in off rthernet on that notebook?
<imcake> rumpe1, works. thanks
<IsmAvatar> alahu: that's my best suggestion. It worked long enough for me to back up my data. Then I just formatted and reinstalled. Which worked for a while until I realized it was a sign of hardware failure
<sayres> When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<imcake> ThisBeMyNick, after apt-get purge nautilus, the icons still appear the same weirdly
<IsmAvatar> 2 brand new seagate hard drives, still on warranty, both failed
<quantumrider> maybe my ethernet isn't working also in prompt
<nirazio> How to prevent wireless network asking password when briefly out of range??
<alahu> IsmAvatar, yea i'm just hoping i'll be able to boot back in the OS to backup important files...
<IsmAvatar> alahu: you shouldn't need to boot back in, just be able to access the partition as a data drive. Your liveCD can act as the OS.
<alahu> IsmAvatar, yea that's true
<sayres> When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<milamber> quantumrider: it should be working if you can run update.
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: if you removed nautilus entirely you may be in trouble after logoff.
<imcake> ThisBeMyNick, removed and killed it. then installed and started from terminal (no logoff)
<quantumrider> milamber: i get tons of could not resolve errors when running update
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: ah
<sayres> When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<IsmAvatar> ugh, why does firefox come pre-packaged with the bbc...
<TheWarden> Hi, I recently some how screwed up my main Ubuntu user account via the GUI. I was able to create a new user account but didn't learn until after that that account needs to be apart of the admin group.
<quantumrider> so my ethernet also not working i think when booting from hd
<TheWarden> so I figured I would just login in terminal with my main account again and fix that. However now I can't login to it. What can I do?
<mindware> put & after it
<imcake> TheWarden, "sudo userdel OLDONE", and "sudo adduser newone admin" :D
<TheWarden> I now no longer have an account with sudo access
<imcake> TheWarden, you have to go to recovery mode ?
<Dr_Willis> TheWarden:  boot live cd, chroot in, fix things.. or try the 'single' user mode. from teh grub menu.
<sayres> When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<alahu> TheWarden, you can't login because no password?
<quantumrider> milamber: ok could my hd in this new notebook be badly corrupted?
<imcake> lol recovery mode is easier.
<ThisBeMyNick> imcake: Then I am running out of ideas. Does anything change if you go to Edit > Preferences and change stuff or is it like it is loced?
<TheWarden> imcake: I figured as much but I can't seem to locate that. I don't see the GRUB screen at bootup and I press ESC but nothing changes.
<Dr_Willis> TheWarden:  try 'shift'
 * Dr_Willis wondes why grub cant just accept ANY key to show the menu...
<IsmAvatar> lol
<quantumrider> since 10.10 boots fine without problem other than wireless and mouse missing
<quantumrider> from usb
<TheWarden> alahu: well yeah I tried to remove password for that account and screwed it up.
<sayres> When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
 * imcake has 6 distros installed and grub menu always shows lol...
<TheWarden> Dr_Willis: use Shitft key at boot up instead of esc okay... I'll try that or the 10.10 disc.
<sayres> i need help
<TheWarden> thanks let me go see if that works.
<zakwilson> sacarlson: I managed to rewrite the partition table with fdisk such that gparted and ubiquity were happy with it. Ubiquity crashed during install though. I reported a bug and I'm trying again. Thanks for the earlier input.
<IsmAvatar> sayres: we're not psychiatrists
<imcake> TheWarden: this might not be needed but check out system rescue cd. its naiz
<Acer__> Does anyone have any experience with installing UbuDSL?
<quantumrider> I'll try replacing hd in the notebook with one this is running on
<sayres>   IsmAvatar:  psychiatrists??:-X
<Dr_Willis> Acer__:  what is UbuDSL ? never heard of it.
<goltoof> DSL, damn small linux.. only thing that comes to mind
<IsmAvatar> sayres: people that help you when you need 'help'...
<IsmAvatar> goltoof: also, digital subscriber line
<IsmAvatar> my current internet connection
<goltoof> IsmAvatar:  or... something else
<goltoof> whoa *plays violin*
<Acer__> Dr_Willis: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UbuDSL?content=64905
<sayres> IsmAvatar: So I wanted to help
<Mahjongg> system does not boot after security update. I get these when booting: udevtrigger main process terminated with status 1, udevtrigger post-stop procee terminated with status 1, udevmonitor main process killed by TERM signal, networking main process terminated with status 1. What may be the problem?
<pingufan> Hello, since hours I try to get Ubuntu using a resolution of 1280x1024. I have here a VIA EPIA M10000 mainboard with CLE266 craphics onboard, and it appears to me that Ubuntu does not recognize the LCD's features. Can I force Ubuntu somehow to do what I want?  Please, help.
<jorge909_> Hi all. Could somebody please explain to me why the line <code>for i in {1..4}; do echo $i; done</code> gives "1 2 3 4" if given in the terminal, but "{1..4}" if executed within a shell script?
<Maikl27_> is ubuntu supporting multitouch with touchpad?
<imcake> Maikl27_, yes
<Maikl27_> imcake: since 10.10?
<imcake> idk, worked for me with 10.04 too
<sayres>  When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<Vic10> How do I set ubuntu to autmatically mount an ntfs partition on login?
<Maikl27_> imcake: i've got 10.04 too..where can try it?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  add a proper entry to the /etc/fstab
<goltoof> jorge909_:  might want to ask #bash.. not so much an ubuntu specific issue
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Vic10
<ubottu> Vic10: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jorge909_> @Vic10 is that an external disk?
<AnggaDj98> Vic10 run parted on startup applications works too
<jorge909_> @goltoof will do, thanks
<breadcrumb> hi
<Vic10> its not an external disk its dev/sda2 i tried a terminal command but it came back with "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda2: No such file or directory"
<Fezzler> Why would the performance of graphical buttons be sluggish - almost frozen - when keyboad command work fine in browsers and file management and app switching?
<Fezzler> I did have to reinstall my desktop once recently
<AnggaDj98> Vic10: media?
<AnggaDj98> not dev?
<stjohnmedrano> good day, how do i open the virtualbox machine in terminal that open directly to machine
<stjohnmedrano> good day, how do i open the virtualbox machine in terminal that open directly to machine?
<goltoof> !repeat | stjohnmedrano
<ubottu> stjohnmedrano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jorge909_> Vic10: what was the command?
<sayres>  When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<goltoof> stjohnmedrano .. you may want to try #vbox
<Vic10> a tutorial i found online said to type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/sda2" to mount it....
<AnggaDj98> Vic10: use parted
<stjohnmedrano> sorry about that, i just add a ?
<jorge909_> Vic10: something like that should work: $sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/somefolder -rw
<sieson> I have this script in the cron folder that I want to run hourly but it might take more than an hour to be completed. Does cron run it even though its still running?
<AnggaDj98> stjohnmedrano: you dont need to repeat it tho its only a minor mistake
<donttrustem> how do I install php5.2 ?
<Vic10> parted as in gparted? AnggaDj98?
<IsmAvatar> Vic10: that should work, but it won't be permanent, usually. Next time you reboot, it will come unmounted again.
<donttrustem> I am using lucid
<donttrustem> it keeps install 5.3
<AnggaDj98> Vic10: no, parted is in CLI, by default its installed
<jorge909_> @Vic10 but if you want to automatically mount it on startup, you will have to put an entry in the /etc/fstab file
<VivekRp> Guys what is this sda2 extended 48.83 GIB lba?? I mean what is this partition? It took 48.83 GB of my HardDisk. is it safe to delete it?
<Vic10> what entry do i put in /etc/fstab jorge909?
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: if its empty its ok
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  that command - mountes it once.. if you want a permenet mount. You add a proper entry in /etc/fstab.  the ntfs-3g wiki page gives examples.
<jorge909_> @Vic10 Ah, that can be a little bit complicated.. Can you google it?
<AnggaDj98> just unallocate it in gparted
<stjohnmedrano> when i type the VirtualBox in terminal it will open the Virtualbox machine, is it possible to open directly to the lets say MS machine?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  example from, my /etc/fstab -->  #UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D/media/VistaBootntfs-3gdefaults,locale=en_US.utf800
<AnggaDj98> Vic10: idk maybe you could go to parted and run some mount commands to your HD there
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  example from, my /etc/fstab -->  UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<AnggaDj98> and then copy the commands to startup apps
<lorenzo> hi, i dont get any input on my M-Audio Fast Track Pro USB soundcard. I get outputs alright, but no input at all (not even listed as output in the preference box). Any suggestions? It was working fine a couple of days ago, i am puzzled. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  gparted does not add entries to fstab.
<VivekRp> No in total size it is showing 48.83GIB & in used 48.53 . So it is not empty. what should i do?
<AnggaDj98> Dr_Willis: its parted not gparted
<sayres>  When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<herghost_> I have been experimenting with multiple screens on 10.10 and things have not gone well.  nvidia-settings only shows one device (laptop screen) but the system appears to still think it has 2 screens.  It used to mean playing around with xorg.conf, but this doesn't appear to be used now.  Any pointers for how to resolve this?
<Vic10> pm Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  why?  you have read the docs mentioned and added a line to your fstab yet?
<jorge909_> @Vic10: if all this does not make any sense to you, maybe you should google something like "fstab automount ntfs" you will find many examples.
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : No in total size it is showing 48.83GIB & in used 48.53 . So it is not empty. what should i do?
<goltoof> stjohnmedrano:  when i type virtualbox in terminal it tells me it's not installed and to sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-qt
<rallias> I need help. I have a copy of the servers hard drive, and need to restore my mysql database. What files do I copy before starting the new mysql database?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g   | Vic10
<goltoof> what is that?
<ubottu> Vic10: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<goltoof> stjohnmedrano:  confusing because vbox is already installed
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: are you putting the ubuntu system there?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  you could perhaps install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool also. that might auto-add the proper entrys to fstab
<xnixan> Hi, how to split a file into parts in zip format under ubuntu?
<goltoof> what is virtualbox-ose-qt  ?  how's it different from the one i already got?
<AnggaDj98> !nickspam Wally____
<Wally____> Hello
<AnggaDj98> !nickspam | Wally____
<ubottu> Wally____: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Wally____> Sorry
<Wally____> I am having trouble with my ubuntu
<herghost> I have been experimenting with multiple screens on 10.10 and things have not gone well.  nvidia-settings only shows one device (laptop screen) but the system appears to still think it has 2 screens.  It used to mean playing around with xorg.conf, but this doesn't appear to be used now.  Any pointers for how to resolve this?
<bluezone> I seem to have trouble moving windows accross certain areas of the screen, like terminal windows with text on them, etc... anyone know what may be causing this?
<AnggaDj98> yes?
<stjohnmedrano> goltoof: yes its installed, i just want to open it directly to the windows directly with opening the first box, is it possible?
<Wally____> when the GDM loads
<Wally____> it freezess
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : Right now i have dual booted Windows XP & Ubuntu 9.10. But because of some problm my Ubuntu is not working . So i downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 & burned iso in a DVD. Now i want to remove 9.10 & install 10.10
<Wally____> I was trying to update my NVIDIA Driver
<Dr_Willis> herghost:  does the 2nd monitor clone the first? or is it totally off?
<Wally____> and think i f'd up
<kvarley> The audio on quake wars is delayed by about 30seconds. How can I fix this? I tried doing this: http://napalmpiri.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/enemy-territory-quake-wars-sound-works-again-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/ but it says permission denied
<goltoof> stjohnmedrano:  i know what you're asking, but i'm not sure if it's possible.  that's why i recommend asking in #vbox
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: where is the 9.10? at the 40 GB hd?
<Vic10> ntfs-config is installed but wont start for me... ill just have to roam google i guess
<brontoeee> stjohnmedrano, yes, check the command line usage and make an appropriate launcher
<Wally____> Anyone know how to load an NVIDIA driver to your system from a live USB?
<herghost> Dr_Willis:  it is now totally off and disconnected.  I have since restarted x and rebooted too.  when I take a screenshot, it still shows as having a screen there (a black area where the screen was)
<AnggaDj98> Wally____: use proprietary drivers
<Dr_Willis> Wally____:  with a persistant save file - You can isntall it.. but you have to watch out and not try to update/upgrade the whole system. that can confuse a persistant-flash installed system.
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : No. Windows is in sda1 ntfs 20.48 GB . And Ubuntu 9.10 is in sda4 ext3 19.53gb
<stjohnmedrano> golftoof: thanks a lot
<stjohnmedrano> brontoeee: thanks a lot
<Wally____> Ok
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: so what is the 40 GB for
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : and sda5 ntfs 51 GB is my D Drive. And sda2 extended 48.83 Gib lba
<brontoeee> stjohnmedrano, currently my vbox is horribly broken, so you will have to experiment yourself ... :/
<Wally____> My linux skills are about a 3 on a 1-10
<Wally____> I will do some more digging, but if you have a link shoot it my way
<AnggaDj98> Wally____: ok
<Fezzler> my lucid is really messed up
<stjohnmedrano> bronteee: ok, thank you atleast i know its possible, that will do.
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : So i am not getting what is this sda2 extended 48.83 GB lba ?? for what it is used..
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: do you have any clue what 48 GB is for?
<AnggaDj98> oh fast reply lol
<AnggaDj98> hm
<Bipul`> hi VivekRp
<AnggaDj98> try to mount it on somewhere
<herghost> Dr_Willis: example - http://i.imgur.com/vHzRu.png
<Fezzler> it is like the graphical user interface of all my apps isn't responding
<VivekRp> Bipul : Hi bipul
<Wally____> So how can I install drivers when I can't get my system to boot at all?
<Grath> Is there an easy way to backup wireless settings/passwords from Ubuntu 10.04 (e.g. Some script to export/import them)?
<AnggaDj98> Wally____: get a liveCD
<Wally____> I am on one
<Wally____> But it is miny
<AnggaDj98> hmm
<Wally____> mint*
<bluezone> Wally____, why isnt your system booting?
<Dr_Willis> Wally____:   for the live cd's with my nvidia cards - i have to use the 'nomodeset' option - if they dont have the nvidia drivers isntalled.
<jburston> irc.beusergroup.co.uk
<AnggaDj98> GDM crashes
<jburston> quit
<Wally____> Because I was trying to fix the HDMI out and update the nvidia driver
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : So you have any  idea what is it and can i delet it?
<bluezone> Wally____, anyway, you can try using runlevel 1
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: yes
<AnggaDj98> try to mount in /temp
<Vic10> Dr_Willis is "mount point" where you want the icon for the location to be? or is that the actual location its going to be at?
<kvarley> The audio on quake wars is delayed by about 30seconds. How can I fix this?
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98 : SO what it is?
<AnggaDj98> Vic10: mount point is the place where you put what inside
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: have you try to mount it?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Vic10
<ubottu> Vic10: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  its the /media/WHATEVERMAKE_THIS_DIR_FIRST    location you want
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98: No. Because it is not visible in ubuntu live cd gui.. From command line i dint tried. But as i read in some forums people are saying it is not mountable
<haddiman> I have a Broadcom BCM4311 wireless adapter on my laptop. Should I use the B43 or the STA driver? Which works better? I tried googling and searching around but I got conflicting and probably outdated information.
<AnggaDj98> try gparted on system>admin
<Vic10> all i want is /dev/sda2 (UUID: 48CCFA64CCFA4C26) to auto-mount on start-up and be available on the desktop i dont know why this has to be so difficult
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: try gparted on system>admin
<KM0201> !broadcom | haddiman pretty sure it says on the faq which to use for each adapter
<ubottu> haddiman pretty sure it says on the faq which to use for each adapter: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  its not difficult.. i gave you an example line that would do it. (with some editing) OR as i suggested.. install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool
<iRabbit> how do I install Zimbra on Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  example from, my /etc/fstab -->  UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98: I tried. But it is not bootable from there.. Giving some error.. I forgot what it was.. But it was saying somethng "This partiontion is not mountable, etc.."
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  use your uuid. make that VistaBoot Dir.. (or whatever dir you want) and there ya go.
<KM0201> haddiman: it looks like it can use both.. if thats the case... i'd probably use the b43.. cuz it has always been stable, unless you just want to use the STA.
<ziozizo> hi,how can find the plugin call"dvd subtitle decoder" for totem"?
<AnggaDj98> hmm
<pingufan> hi, can somebody help me with modelines for enforcing 1280x1024, please?
<Dr_Willis> ziozizo:  theres the gstreamer packages in the repos you need to install i think.
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | ziozizo
<ubottu> ziozizo: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AnggaDj98> VivekRp: make it not extension but primary maybe fix the problem?
<iRabbit> how does one intstall MySQL on ubuntu 10.10 server?
<Fezzler> I must be invisible or banned today :)
<Vic10> ntfs-config errors out Dr-Willis annd what do i put after /media/ if i just want it mounted and available on the desktop?
<KM0201> Fezzler: what?   :)
<sayres>  When I installed virtualbox 4 this error appear?There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.    What do I do?:'(
<VivekRp> AnggaDj98: Okay. I'll try & get back to you.. :) thanks
<AnggaDj98> ok
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  make a directory.. name it whatever you want..
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  gnome handles the icon ont he desktop.. not fstab
<Fezzler> KM0201>> The graphical user interface buttons on all my apps seem to be freezing up.
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Yet I noticed in my browsers, the keyboard commands work well/fast
<KM0201> Fezzler: hmm.. you mean like minimize/maximize/close?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Yes, open folder, back, switch app windows, etc.
<KM0201> Fezzler: are you using some custom theme?... try changing to a "normal" theme and see if that resolves the issue.
<aviondepapel> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THIS WEB, WHY?????????????????? satiro.es/mejores_inocentadas.html
<ziozizo> i have gstreamer installated but when i try to see a dvd's totem request a plugin
<KM0201> ziozizo: do you have totem-plugins and totem-plugins-extra installed?
<Vic10> so Dr_Willis if i add my version of your example line to my fstab and mount it to say "/media/myfolder" how would i reach "/media/myfolder" via Nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  yes...
<Fezzler> KM0201>> no custom therem
<KM0201> Fezzler: hmm, mystery wrapped in a riddle.. running desktop effects, or anything weird like that
<Vic10> how would i then reach "/media/foldername" Dr_Willis...
<ox3a> i am trying to customize My OS and trying add my compiling software to synaptic but i do not know to do it. Someone can help me please?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Even as I went to check, the click on System, no response
<KM0201> Fezzler: very strange.
<ziozizo> I use mediaplayer to play multimedia.In teory it'sufficient.I look for them.Thank you
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  /media/foldername is the full path you use..   Im not sure what you mean.. you access it the same as you would any other location/directory
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Now it responds, but drop down stalls
<jitse> hello, you guys have any idea why the proprietary ati drivers won't show up in the Additional Drivers app?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  you are making this way too complex. :)
<dewman> hi there. I am having an issue with overscan. I am using a geforce 8500gt from the video card it goes to a dvi to hdmi cable and then from the cable to my samsung 46"dlp tv. The overscan isnt an issue when I use the vga connector on the tv, but once i use the dvi/hdmi cable I have to adjust the overscan. But, once gdm is restarted the overscan setting gets lost and I have to go back into nvidia-config. I have also tried to use sudo nvidia-config with no luck.
<dewman>  any advice?
<imacake> Oh cool. i cant login after reinstalling nautilus :(
<jitse> it just says no drivers available
<KM0201> Vic10: you can type "nautilus /media" w/o quotes, and that should open up the folder... but it's not hard to find
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Select Appearance - delay
<KM0201> Fezzler: strange
<KM0201> Fezzler: create a dummy user, and see if there's the same issue w/ that user.. that would narrow it down to a system wide problem, or a problem w/ your user configuration(although i can't imagine what would cause that)
<imacake> is there an IDE for command-line-only ?
<Vic10> if i mount it as "/media/foldername" will it show up on the desktop as "foldername" KM0201 /Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  Try it and see? - the answer is YES.. GNOME HANDLES THAT.. i said so earlier.
<milamber> !ide | imacake
<ubottu> imacake: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Vic10> i get it now i think
<airman00> hey all. I'm looking for a good tool that I can use to find out how big my TCP packets receiving/transmitting are
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  not like its hard to use the PLACES menu item either...
<Fezzler> KM0201>> All Window controls for xchat - gone
<herghost> airman00: tcpdump
<KM0201> Fezzler: that is straaange
<Fezzler> KM0201>> no minimize, close, etc. buttons
<imacake> ubottu: im looking for an IDE for command-line (no gui at all). not just editors....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Vic10:  and that icon on the desktop wil actually go to /media/whatever
<imacake> lol
<KM0201> Fezzler: it sounds like a theme issue to me... but.. who knows.. i assume yo'uve tried restarting?
<Myrtti> imacake: "emacs"
<milamber> imacake: emacs is going to be your best bet. be prepared for a learning curve
<Fezzler> KM - yea
<Fezzler> almost like a systme resource issue
<ziozizo> I use mediaplayer to play multimedia.In teory it'sufficient.I look for them.Thank you
<KM0201> Fezzler: it could be.. do you have system monitor running in your panel?
 * imacake is brb
<KM0201> and if so, ar you at 100%?
<nirazio> Is it possible to completely remove the gnome panel from one of the workspaces? I'd like to have a clean desktop to work with on the second workspace, and a regular desktop with panels on the first workspace. Is that at all possible?
<airman00> herghost: thanks! Googling it now. I see an alternative is Wireshark. Would you suggest that over TCPdump?
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  not really a work space type setting.
<herghost> airman00: both are full featured and reasonably complex.  Wireshark is has a gui though, which you may prefer
<ziozizo> KM0201 i have not installated totem-plugins-extra.now i do it...
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  so id say no.  never seen that done.
<herghost> I think wireshark may actually use tcpdump as its engine, but I may be wrong.
<KM0201> ziozizo: not saying that will solve your problem, you just said it was a plugin issue, and i saw that package.
<Fezzler> KM no
<airman00> much obliged
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  KDE has a feature similer to that however. :)
<Fezzler> I can use command line TOP in another session
<nirazio> Dr_Willis: Are you sure KDE has that feature?
<KM0201> Fezzler: ok, well, however you want to do it... if you think something is hogging your resources and causing this.. then you need to see what it is./
<matti__> is it common to get weird ass requests from the wild?
<matti__> i have 3 ips that seem to think my computer is a proxy
<Myrtti> matti__: try fail2ban or tweak iptables by hand?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> top cycles so fast - hard to tell
<matti__> Myrtti: yah i was thinking that
<imacake> help nautilus got messed up. cant even login with a new user after reinstalling nautilus
<imacake> :(
<makosblade> get some iptables going
<ziozizo> Km0201,please there's must be a mode to see my cd's....
<matti__> Myrtti: im just wondering why in the world would they be requesting my IP... it seems like they're requesting random ass domain names that has nothing to do with my computer
<Myrtti> matti__: seen more bizarre things...
<KM0201> ziozizo: i honestly don't know.. i hate totem
<KM0201> ziozizo: are you wanting to see subtitles for music cd's, or subtitles for movie DVD's?
<matti__> Myrtti: heh.... i guess it's not that uncommon?  just afraid that my computer is getting hacked or something like that
<Fezzler> KM0201>> how do I get top just list what is running and hogging cpu :)
<ziozizo>  Km0201,i'm sorry was DVD
<KM0201> Fezzler: i'm not that familiar w/ TOP.. i just use system monitor.
<KM0201> ziozizo: just use VLC and call it a day, quit stressing yourself out over this.
<Myrtti> matti__: it's not common but it's not the first time I've heard of it either. iptables should do the trick if there isn't anything in fail2ban to stop them banging
<Neodymium> how to monitor all outgoing and incoming http request from my system
<matti__> for example this was one of the requests.... http://localhost:8080213.92.8.7:31204
<matti__> how in the world does that get routed to my IP?
<matti__> it's not even a valid address format!
<matti__> or this one.... http://vlad-tepes.bofh.it/proxy.txt
<makosblade> <matti_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-iptables-drop/  and  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/iptables-block-port/
<matti__> so is that a piece of malware on my own computer... that's trying to communicate out to the attacker?
<matti__> well...thing is i actually do have a web server running...
<taransvar> does anyone know how to use tor?
<matti__> so iptables helps to a degree... but i do want to leave the 8080 port open
<Jetien> hi. is there a more elegant way to automount partitions in a ubuntu desktop? i notice that there is no entry in fstab for my ntfs partition, however it can easily mounted from within nautilus. is there another subsystem that handles mounting in ubuntu? what it's name?
<TheWarden> Dr_Willis: Thanks it worked like a charm!!
<Jetien> s/what/what's/ s/it's/its
<ziozizo> Km0201....i'ts the oly way.by
<matti__> but somehow people can make weirdo requests and it can hit my server...
<franz> does anyone know how to use tor?
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guy what is the path to the mysql log that shows bad sql queries?
<Neodymium> how to monitor all outgoing and incoming http request from my system
<AmunRa> Hello! Any way I can upgrade multiple releases at once?
<makosblade> <matti_> right so definitely leave 8080 and 80 and 443 open (if you're using them)
<AmunRa> I'm on 9.04 and I'd like to jump to 10.10
<milamber> !upgrade | AmunRa
<ubottu> AmunRa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<newclimb> i'm with a problem in my note it turn off without tel me that the batery its ending
<newclimb> anyone can help me
<KM0201> ziozizo: what is the only way?
<makosblade> <matti_> if run netstat with the -p flag, you can see the pid of the process/program that is using that socket/connection
<makosblade> if you*
<das3mal1> hey my mysql is pointed to the web but I use mysql only on the server where mysql is. so i think i dont need mysql to listen to the net. where can i change it? (ubuntu 10.04 lts)
<xnixan> How to reduce the size of video file even if the resolution will be less?
<Neodymium> newclimb: try to use some other battery life notifier
<AmunRa> Well.. that page doesn't mention anything.. so that's why I'm asking.. never know :-D
<newclimb> Neodymium, wich one do you recommend
<matti__> makosblade: ah thanks, ill check that out
<ziozizo> Km0201 install LVC
<matti__> i was just searching on the internet... seems like it's not uncommon for webservers to get random requests from people searching for proxies
<_oldgoat> can you install .net ? I hear yes and no...
<milamber> AmunRa: from the page:   To avoid damaging your running system, upgrading should only be done  from one release to the next release (e.g. Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10)  or from one LTS release to the next (e.g. Ubuntu 6.06 LTS to Ubuntu 8.04  LTS).
<maco> matti__: i think id be surprised at a webserver whose logs *didnt* show such requests
<matti__> _oldgoat: i believe you have to use a .net variant.  it's called Mono.
<milamber> _oldgoat: matti__ +1
<matti__> maco: yah... i guess that's true.  i was a bit surprised because it's my home computer and i only recently opened up the port just a few days ago
<Neodymium> newclimb: thinkbat would be
<_oldgoat> ok, was having trouble loading it
<sextiger> how do i addd an irc to chat on
<Neodymium> could someone plz help me, how to monitor all outgoing and incoming http request from my system
<matti__> _oldgoat: microsoft prefers that people that use .NET to use a windows machine (for obvious reasons).  there was a group of developers that were interested in getting it to work on linux though, and that project is called Mono.
<maco> sextiger: join another channel you mean?  /join #channel
<sextiger> yes
<Bonaparte> Neodymium, watch the HTTP server logs
<Bonaparte> That way you  can monitor incoming HTTP requests
<_oldgoat> @matti.i will look into it more,ty
<Bonaparte> Neodymium, why do you want to monitor all outgoing HTTP requests?
<mohsen_> hello every body
<Nyghtbyte> Hey, could anyone help me with drivers for a Zotac IONX-A-U? My HD audio (optical) isn't working, and neither are the manufacturer's drivers
<ihaveaproblem> I have a question on an Ubuntu install. I used Wubi to install, restarted and booted up UBuntu.  Everything leads nively, the dots come and go and it comes to the home screen.  The wifi, bluetooth and power indicator show up on the top right (nothing on the left) and a screen comes in saying "Checking INstallation" and when it does that, an error comes up saing "cannot find root disk...fix from partition menu".  How do i fix t
<Neodymium> Bonaparte: actually I am developing my application having 3-4 part, and try to monitor each of them
<Neodymium> Bonaparte: can you suggest me any tool which I can use, to monitor all outgoing http request
<Nyghtbyte> ihaveaproblem: I would suggest reinstalling using a boot disk, I've had some troubles with the Wubi installer, it just doesn't seem to work right
<sextiger> how do i add a channel
<das3mal1> where is the mysql config file on ubuntu? my.cnf does not exist on my machine
<makosblade> @Neodymium: netstat
<milamber> sextiger: these questions are best asked on #freenode
<sextiger> ok
<otak>   sextiger if you /join a channel which does not exist it will be created
<tomlikestorock_> how do I have sed search and replace, but ignore the first match?
<tcopeland> ihaveaproblem: Wubi is unstable in the fact that configures Ubuntu to essentially run inside windows, somewhat like a virtual machine. If something goes wrong with ubuntu and your partition is corrupted, you may not be able to use windows. I suggest just installing to a partition
<milamber> sextiger: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Nyghtbyte> Hey, could anyone help me with drivers for a Zotac IONX-A-U? My HD audio (optical) isn't working, and neither are the manufacturer's drivers
<stealthc> use virtual box
<stealthc> virtual box is pretty easy to use and you can do more than just windows with it
<makosblade> I second stealthc
<Nyghtbyte> stealthc: The main problems with virtual box, however, is it tends to be a little slow, as it is still running one OS inside another. If the user wishes to play with the OS, I would suggest using either a live CD or just installing the OS to a partition
<stealthc> hmmm on a high end computer nowadays is that really a bad thing?
<stealthc> I have a dual core laptop with 4 gb's of ram
<stealthc> that seems to be adequate for a vbox setup
<KM0201> ihaveaproblem: welcome to wubi! :)
<makosblade> @Nyghtbyte: Wouldn't you say that there's much less work involved in using VirtualBox to try out an OS rather than having to stop your system to try it out with a liveCD?
<stealthc> runs a little slow on my dual core netbook with 2gb's
<KM0201> ihaveaproblem: can you still get to windows?
<stealthc> the space in ram seems a little too tight
<tcopeland> does anyone know of a channel i can go to for help with bash script?
<stealthc> I wouldn't say less work
<brontoeee> tcopeland, #bash ?
<iRabbit> is there a dedicated channel for Ubuntu server?
<stealthc> but at least you aren't fucking with your hard drive
<Nyghtbyte> makosblade: That depends on whether or not the person already has a Live CD. That and virtualbox isn't exactly user firendly at times
<KM0201> !server | iRabbit
<ubottu> iRabbit: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<stealthc> I like how it uses files as virtual drives
<tcopeland> brontoeee: i was not aware that was a channel....
<stealthc> if you are using linux
<iRabbit> thanks
<stealthc> then you aren't worried about user friendly entirely all the time
<brontoeee> tcopeland, it used to be a good one as well
<tcopeland> brontoeee: thank you
<makosblade> @Nyghtbyte: I suppose. I found it pretty foolproof in my last few uses. I just like that you can be running both of your OSes at the same time so you can keep multitasking
<stealthc> it's been getting friendlier, but still has a ways to go in my books
<brontoeee> stealthc, who, what?
<KM0201> stealthc: vbox is fine. . but if you're going to regularly use the OS, i'd rather have a traditional dual boot setup... I keep Xp in Vbox for one or two things I need, and probably boot it 2-4x a month
<stealthc> hmmm sometimes it's a pain to reboot just to run something in windows
<stealthc> that's why I like vbox... though it's a pain...
<stealthc> I have a dlink router that I can hookup a usb hard drive to
<KM0201> stealthc: thats why i use windows in vbox... but if i regularly used Windows for something, i wouldn't use vbox, i'd dual boot.
<stealthc> but the drivers only work under windows
<stealthc> cannot use smbclient because my login password doesn't work
<KM0201> stealthc: a usb hard drive should work under either OS w/o issue.
<charas> anybody here uses Finch - the text based console IM client?
<stealthc> it must be encoded somehow by their software
<stealthc> usb hard drive connected directly to the router?
<brontoeee> well, for heavy duty apps you still need a real boot, like video editing for example, other than that, i run winxp on top of osx and all my transcoder scripts are running with decent speeds, but not really superfast
<stealthc> I'm using portshare or whatever that is, on a di825
<KM0201> stealthc: thats just a matter of setting up a network device under ubuntu.
<s8> Alien ain't creating any packages, what do?
<otak> charas: yup finch is like pidgin without gui
<stealthc> ok well if you can guide me through this I would be shocked to get something working directly in linux
<stealthc> I would love to have this thing mounted in linux
<KM0201> stealthc: is it plugged into your router?
<charas> otak: Yeah exactly. I am "cross" an oprion in preferences?
<stealthc> router is a di 825, hard drive is external 2 tb usb, connect to router.  This relates to the shareport utility
<charas> otak: Sorry for the gibberish. I mean how do I make a "cross" in preferences
<KM0201> stealthc: you keep repeating yourself w/o answering the question.. is the hard drive, connected to the router.
<quantumrider> hi I just copied entire partition from one drive to a new one using dd, it is booting fine I'm in it now however I am very worried cause in GParted this partition I am booted in right now says as unallocated... is this a big risk?
<stealthc> yes connect to the router
<stealthc> the router has a usb port on it
<stealthc> I can connect to router using smbclient
<guntbert> !alien | s8
<ubottu> s8: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<KM0201> stealthc: then it should just be a matter of going to "Places" and "Network places".. and going through the icons there till you find your device...
<stealthc> but the admin password I have set does not work when it asks me for a password to admin account
<s8> guntbert: How did that help me?
<stealthc> I can try but I will have to disconnect, I am stealing my neighbors wifi
<guntbert> s8: it should tell you: don't use alien, use athe apt-system
<KM0201> stealthc: dunno, but i'm sure it can be done, im not making much sense out of what you're sayin g.
<s8> guntbert: Don
<otak> charas: errr.. press enter ?
<charas> otak: Enter doesn't work
<charas> otak: Geez!! space worked.
<charas> Thanks
<s8> guntbert: Do you realize that is the worst answer I've had in IRC in a damn long time? Very ubuntu-ish.
<ModuleC> #ubuntu-hr
<stealthc> test
<nit-wit> quantumrider, I suspect a fdisk on that partition from a live cd would be a start. I don't know the exact fdisk command though
<stealthc> I need to figure out what the work group name is
<stealthc> it might just work if I can get that
<quantumrider> hi I just copied entire partition from one drive to a new one using dd, it is booting fine I'm in it now however I am very worried cause in GParted this partition I am booted in right now says as unallocated... is this a big risk? when I click on info it says file system unallocated
<quantumrider> so fdisk would fix it?
<KM0201> stealthc: just go to places/network.. there can't be more than 2 or 3 group names there... tr them all
<stealthc> I think it liked my password, just couldn't find the share
<synackfin> MrElendig: hmm, I just tried on debian (ubuntu), and python2 is on the path
<notryan> need help with dual boot (2 harddrive) with 10.10
<stealthc> there is no listing of it in there
<stealthc> I get icon for windows network
<stealthc> click on it and find nothing
<KM0201> notryan: whats the problem
<stealthc> so I hit connect to server and manually enter in
<stealthc> 192.168.0.1 and account as admin
<stealthc> ok here it is
<KM0201> !enter | stealthc geez, give it a break
<ubottu> stealthc geez, give it a break: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<notryan> i install win7 on my 120gig HD and then install 10.10 on my 1tb HD and now it only boots into linux
<Sean93> how do i move everything except "file1" using mv?
<kermit> how do i make convert HTML to an MS Word document?
<notryan> i got the grub menu but havn't been able to boot to windows
<KM0201> notryan: is 7 the "primary" drive?
<notryan> probably
<KM0201> ..
<notryan> sorry
<nit-wit> quantumrider, I can't guarantee anything, but that is where I would start, you still have the original HD image correct
<stealthc> I am trying to connect to a hard drive on my dlink di825 router.  I goto places, then click on connect to server.  Then I select windows share.  I set server to 192.168.0.1, set user name to admin.  A dialogue box pops up with fields for domain and password
<notryan> KM0201, the bios boots the 1tb drive first then the 120gig
<notryan> KM0201, i formated both drives and installed windows on the 120gig
<notryan> as primary
<nit-wit> notryan, can you run this script and post the generated file to a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<notryan> nit-wit, k let me try that
<avg_guy> I am looking to d/l the whole dir from the command line what would i use for this ?
<nit-wit> notryan, you have run a sudo update-grub in ubuntu correct
<thewarlock> need help. metasploit says exploit complete but no shell was created. Do i need a differant payload
<Nyghtbyte> Hey, could anyone help me with drivers for a Zotac IONX-A-U? My HD audio (optical) isn't working, and neither are the manufacturer's drivers
<gobbe> thewarlock: #metasploit
<gobbe> thewarlock: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Phantom-X> to make a liveusb with unetbootin , do you recommend 10.10_live or daily_live for this ?
<thewarlock> yea i know but needed some info
<stealthc> http://pastebin.com/jaT4b4RV
<KM0201> Nyghtbyte: well, are the manufacturer drives windows or linux?
<Sean93> how do i tell mv to move all files in a directory except certian files? eg move all files except file1 and file2
<nit-wit> Phantom-X, there is no daily for Maverick
<stealthc> I would be real surprised if I could get this mounted in linux lol
<gobbe> thewarlock: google
<Nyghtbyte> KM0201: Linux, although they are built for Ubuntu 8.10 at the earliest. Here's the device
<Nyghtbyte> nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<Phantom-X> i jsut want something stable and preddy updated for liveusb
<KM0201> Phantom-X: just download the ISO from ubuntu.com and install it w/ unetbootin
<nit-wit> Phantom-X, if you mean the daily natty  wouldn't run it as a main OS
<KM0201> Phantom-X: well, its unlikely you'll get one 100% updated for USB...
<Phantom-X> KH0201 i thought unetbootin did downloading for me
<Phantom-X> =)
<notryan> nit-wit, KM0201 http://pastebin.com/ABFE4pku
<nit-wit> notryan, thanks I'm going to open a dialogue window
<KM0201> notryan: so windows is your slave
<KM0201> i suspected so
<Phantom-X> to ensure i could run it on as many machines as possible I understand not to use the X64 isos
<KM0201> Phantom-X: that'd be pretty smart
<Nyghtbyte> KM0201: It seems that there is a laptop with the same chipset that also has driver issues, it's a macbook, I believe
<Phantom-X> KH0201 do you still recommend to manually download an iso or could i rely on unetbootin ?
<KM0201> Phantom-X: either one, you're likely to get the same ISO.
<Phantom-X> ok
<Fezzler> KM0201>> switched theme, not sure it helped
<KM0201> Fezzler: hopefully, did you find what was hogging stuff?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> I trashed my desktop a few days ago and had to reinstall it
<Phantom-X> i use gentoo normally , could i compile my own kernel and put it in the liveusb later on or would that spoil it ?
<Fezzler> plus I've been messing with nvidia driver trying to get compiz to run
<Fezzler> no
<KM0201> ah....!
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Gnome-panel; metacity;
<KM0201> hmm
<Bipul`> hellow
<Bipul`> can any one help me
<Bipul`> i am tring to install tor
<pradeep_> i click on a link here in the irc channel and it messed up my ubuntu system
<pradeep_> two dys ago
<KM0201> pradeep_: what link was that?
<pradeep_> someone paste it here
<suprengr> Anyone know how to set x-chat in ubuntu to use UTF8?
<Pasto>  legacy
<pradeep_> i clicked to check it
<pradeep_> it froze  my keyboard and mouse pad
<Bipul`> can any one help me in TOR
<Arachon> I'm getting a "Low disk space" error when I try to install ubuntu from a live USB, and the installer freezes on "Identifying File Systems", could anyone help me?
<pradeep_> i hadd to forcefully shutdown and even when open it the system was dragging to my surprise did not know such could affect linux systems
<KM0201> pradeep_: i suggest your issue is unlikely to have aything to do w/ that link you clicked
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Funny, metacity is there like 20 times and most processes say "Sleeping" or "Zombie" in the Status
<KM0201> Fezzler: yeah, something isn't right there.
<Bipul`> any one here hellow?
<Phantom-X> how big would this liveusb become on the memorystick ? I have an 8G and think about partitioning it ...
<pradeep_> KM0201, why say so
<zenguy21> is there any linux music player that will play music from .rar or .zip like windows "foobar 2000" does?
<KM0201> !tor | Bipul`
<ubottu> Bipul`: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<pradeep_> any lue
<Bipul`> pradeep_,  what kind of link it was check you history
<Phantom-X> so I could have one partition to save changes etc so it boots up in as much same state as it was in last time
<Bipul`> KM0201, but can't i use TOR?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> metacity is listed like 40 or 50 time
<Fezzler> CPU usage is off he charts
<KM0201> Fezzler: wel,l i'd say thats the problem...but i have no problem how to stop it.. can you kill the zombie/sleeping ones?
<harshn> I have MICROMAX 200G network modem (by Airtel)... .. Which uses GSM SIM for the internet ... Its detected just as a mass storage device on Ubuntu.. want help for getting it detected as a Modem
<benkong2> hey all
<hash_> ada yang dari indonesia?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> What is metacity?
<KM0201> !metacity | Fezzler
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Fezzler: metacity is the window manager used by Gnome
<Bipul`> ?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Hmm.  We must be close.  50 versions of it running.  GUI slow
<NyghtByte> !driver
<NyghtByte> !drivers
<KM0201> Fezzler: thats definitely the issue...
<KM0201> !botabuse > NyghtByte
<ubottu> NyghtByte, please see my private message
<harshn> I have MICROMAX 200G network modem (by Airtel)... .. Which uses GSM SIM for the internet ... It is detected just as a mass storage device on Ubuntu.. want help for getting it detected as a Modem
<benkong2> dpkg error processing dockmanager --unpack trying to overwrite skype_dnd.svg which is in Faenza-icon sub process error code (1). How can I fix this? deleting the skype png does not work and apt-get -f install does not work?
<benkong2> ubuntu 10.10
<stealthc> let's see what dlink tech support has to say of this
<stealthc> they will probably say they don't support linux
<stealthc> but either way I have a few questions to ask that needs some answers
<KM0201> stealthc: it's probably gonna be along the lines of "we dont' support linux".... if you're the type to call tech support, linux is not for you
<stealthc> I need to know if they are using a proprietary protocol for connecting to the share
<KM0201> stealthc: can you ping your virtual install?
<stealthc> they should know that at least
<KM0201> stealthc: they wont, all she's gonna tell you is their device doesn't support linux(because they dont support it)
<stealthc> I can get prompted for a password but it cannot find the hard drive connected to the router, cannot find the share
<stealthc> cannot browse network places
<pradeep_> harshn, was it formally zain
<subsume> how can I get a quick number of how many emails I sent out this month?
<stealthc> I need information on this protocol so I can use my device
<stealthc> I don't care if they support it
<stealthc> I can support it myself.
<pradeep_> stealthc, use iptables
<Dr_Willis> stealthc:  i had a dlink router with a usb port for a hard drive.. even windows couldent see the shareed thing.. it never did work nder any os i tried.
<stealthc> if I know it's a proprietary protocol I might have no choice but to use a packet monitor
<stealthc> and disassemble the packets
<hash_> i can't enable visual efect in ubuntu
<nit-wit> anybody on here that knows how to read the bootscript
<Dr_Willis> stealthc:  oh wait. it was a Belkin. :) i just looked in the closet.. heh.
<stealthc> it works with their proprietary driver
<stealthc> that's what I'm getting at
<stealthc> it's like a modified version of smb
<pradeep_> hash_, can you explain yourself
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: well come out of the closet
<KM0201> lol
<misho_> hello
<misho_> i need from help
<Dr_Willis> misho_:  and the issue is?
<pradeep_> misho_, what is the issue
<KM0201> hash_: it's likely you don't hve your graphics driver installed/or its unsupported
<zenguy21> is there any linux music player that will play music from .rar or .zip like windows "foobar 2000" does?
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548280/
<misho_> What is the way of installing Heroes of might and magic 3 linux edition?
<Dr_Willis> misho_:  given how old that game is.. i would be suprised if it still workeed in mondern disrtos.
<Dr_Willis> misho_:  it proberly has some installer executable you run.
<stealthc> I swear I'm on to something here, if it weren't doing that I wouldn't get a request for admin account password when tryin to connect using samba
<Fezzler> KM0201>> WHat a mess
<misho_> i have the installer,but it can't run
<KM0201> Fezzler: sure sounds it.. ask Dr_Willis he might know how to narrow this down... like you said, at least youv'e found the problem
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Amazing to me how Linux can be messed up in one respect but keeps running!
<KM0201> lol
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Is there a Dr in the house?
<KM0201> Fezzler: he's here.
<Dr_Willis> Fezzler:  and the issue is?
<petehads> When I click Places and then, for instance, Pictures or Video, F-Spot loads up. Is this a program-folder association problem- is there a settings window I have missed?
<stealthc> lol still on hold but I'm going to need someone more than a regular tech guy
<stealthc> I'll try the condescending approach
<KM0201> lol
<stealthc> I'll say if they don't know what samba is and never used it that they can't answer my questions
<stealthc> and should go get someone who can
<KM0201> petehads: do this... open a terminal(application/accessories/terminal) type "nautilus /home/username"(no quotes) hit enter, that will open your home folder... right click a folder inside home, and choose "Open With".. go throught he list and find "File Browser".. make sure at the bottom "always use this program" is checked... then apply the change.
<stealthc> I worked in their tech support dept once this should be funny
<stealthc> their office is in mississauga ontario
<misho_> :( I guess that there is no chance to install my favourite game?
<stealthc> lol maybe having worked there will give me a leg up over the others that have tried to get this dealt with
<itaylor57> misho_: look in unbuntu forums, the game forum might have info on your game
<niet> who is the boss here?
<Gilos> are there still any repositories left for intrepid?  I have an old box that I don't have physical access to, and am not too sure about upgrading it remotely.
<KM0201> stealthc: i wouldn't get your hopes off
<KM0201> niet: the boss?.. there is no boss
<amy> Do I need to do something special to mount a usb floppy disk? I thought that would be plug and play by now.
<stealthc> yeah I remember the rude things they used to do to customers
<KM0201> amy: usually they are
<Bipul`> plzz can any one help me how to install TOR
<stealthc> they'd say something snide to get people off the phone then disconnect before they can say anything or object to it...lol
<amy> KM0201, What should I look for to see what went wrong?
<juniour> hey i have a problem
<stealthc> it's all about keeping short call times, disconnect the sucker they can call back and wait on hold for 30 minutes again
<KM0201> amy: i wouldn't even begin to know, i can't imagine it not working(then again, i can't imagine anyone still using a floppy disk)
<stealthc> that used to piss me off to no end and that's what they train their reps to do
<niet> if I install TOR, will I have my ip also changed in irc?
<KM0201> lol
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Floppy user <---
<KM0201> Fezzler: wellt hat explains yoru metacity problem...lol
<Fezzler> KM0201>> 5 1.4 floppies too!
<juniour> how to run exe file through wine
<amy> KM0201,  LOL... friend brought me a floppy and asked it I could put it on a CD for her.  Gave me a chance to try out this usb drive that's been sitting in my office forever. :)
<KM0201> Fezzler: well, considering a 1gig thumb drive can hold about 900+ floppy disks... i dunno
<Arachon> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu, It tells me that I have low disk space, and the installer gets stuck on "detecting file systems", but I've partitioned boot with 500MB, swap with 5GB and root with > 200GB, does anyone have an idea of what might be wrong?
<brontoeee> juniour, wine file.exe
<harshn> I have MICROMAX 200G network modem (by Airtel)... .. Which uses GSM SIM for the internet ... It is detected just as a mass storage device on Ubuntu.. want help for getting it detected as a Modem
<ZykoticK9> trying to turn my display (on 10.04 w/Nvidia) "xrandr -o left" is giving this error as output http://paste.ubuntu.com/548344/
<niet> does TOR changes the ip for irc?
<juniour> ya
<Fezzler> KM0201>> I have old computers and drives as hobby,  still booting to CP/m or DOS 1.01
<juniour> brontoeee ya
<KM0201> juniour: actually.. wine /path/to/file.exe
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis>> Available?
<misho_> OK.One more question....Do you know anything about Bulgarian web version of Ubuntu(I'm from Bulgaria) or how can I connect with IT specialist from my country
<KM0201> hmm
<juniour> i have to put file to that path first
<root> del
<root> aef
<petehads> KM0201: thanks that worked
<NAIFA> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest25352> hi
<NFischer> Hi all! is there a way to let mplayer NOT quit after a stream interrupt? (im watching and listening to live-streams a lot)
<NAIFA> the tourist
<leshaste> misho_: isn't there a web page for the bulgarian port of ubuntu?
<itaylor57> KM0201: I can't get my wireless to connect if the router is more than 3 feet away, so I am hardwired
<Fezzler> KM0201>> I'll be back.  No one here who can fix thso
<misho_> no,or might not be working right now
<harshn> I have MICROMAX 200G network modem (by Airtel)... .. Which uses GSM SIM for the internet ... It is detected just as a mass storage device on Ubuntu.. want help for getting it detected as a Modem
<juniour> km0201 when i runt he exe file with wine it blocked
<KM0201> juniour: what do you mean "blocked"
<wrd> NFischer: do you use -cache 8192 (or any other size) ?
<NFischer> wrd, i do
<juniour> KM0201 blocked :wine start/unix
<NFischer> wrd, im more looking for some retry functionality
<BernardV> harshn: Google (2nd hit) gave me: http://www.techlab.in/mod/resource/view.php?id=167
<KM0201> juniour: dunno
<donttrustem> hi guy's I am in the poo how do I fix this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wrd> NFischer: well you can always start it in a loop?
<donttrustem>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<donttrustem> E: Broken packages
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with creating a grep/sed to change all {baseurl}'s to {staticurl}'s for all images?
<BlaDe^> I have got this: grep -lr -e '^.+\.(css|js|png|gif|jpg|jpeg|ico)$' * | xargs sed -i 's/{baseurl}/{staticurl}/g'
<NFischer> wrd, how do i do that?
<juniour> KM0201 The file '/media/ZTEMT USB MODEM/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<BlaDe^> but I have a feeling it is wrong
<donttrustem> i just tried to downgrade from php5.3
<juniour> KM0201 WT IT MEAN
<KM0201> juniour: ok, so you need to make it executable.
<juniour> ?
<juniour> how
<juniour> KM0201 HOW
<KM0201> right click the .exe and click the permissions tab, and see if it says "allow executing as a program" is checked
<juniour> KM0201 WT TO DO
<juniour> ?
<KM0201> take a xannex
<harshn> thank you bernardv... Now I will try it.. Hope it will do my job.. thanks again
<juniour> KM0201 THIS F ME
<juniour> WT IS XANNEX
<KM0201> ugh....
<Pici> !caps | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<juniour> K
<juniour> ubottu ia m not soiting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juniour> how to make exe file executable
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with a grep/sed please?
<BlaDe^> juniour:  chmod +x
<phpjim> !ask | BlaDe^
<ubottu> BlaDe^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<misho_> Why when I watch video clip on Youtube the picture is running very slow on full screen mode? It' might be a problem with flash player for Firefox...but i want your opinion
<BlaDe^> phpjim:  i've asked twice
<Pici> BlaDe^: #bash or #regex might be better places to ask
<phpjim> BlaDe^: also stackoverflow would be a good place
<Pici> juniour: You can't install windows drivers with Wine and expect things to work.
<BlaDe^> okay I'll try that - thanks Pici
<Pici> BlaDe^: and you'll likely need to escape your curly brackets.
<xangua> misho_: flash sucks in linux, that's the problem
<KM0201> juniour: you're trying to install drivers in wine?
<wrd> NFischer: http://tech.gaeatimes.com/index.php/archive/how-to-write-infinite-loop-in-bash/
<juniour> KM0201 ya
<KM0201> juniour: wellt hat is a total waste of time.... i'm not sure why you think that would work
<Jeruvy> I have a multiple display set up.  For some reason one of my displays lacks a desktop.  I can mouse over and see the mouse, but it's black.  Idea's?
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing.
<KM0201> jeremydei: nvidia or ATI?
<BernardV> xangua: misho_ I have no problems, even on this atom youtube etc runs fine.
<ZykoticK9> Jeruvy, you are using Separate X Screens instead of Xinerama/Twinview
<NFischer> wrd, thx
<PeterNL> lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<Jeruvy> ZykoticK9: some of each actually.
<ZykoticK9> Jeruvy, it's one or the other (with Xinerama/Twinview being one option)
<vectory> in case you could watch it fullscreen fluently if you download the vid, id say flash n firefox tpp
<Jeruvy> ZykoticK9: no, not at all.  One is twinview, two are not.
<misho_> xangua, Hm..i have I3 procesor,and Nvidia  video card
<misho_> might be problem with my video drivers,because i use beta version...
<h4writer> Hi, my touchpad doesn't want to work any more. (I already tried the ctrl+f7 and the balloon tells it is enabled, but no reaction from the touchpad)
<nit-wit> h4writer, try fn-f7
<Nexxus> sorry that this is not an ubuntu specific  question but how do people get those fake addresses on IRC like Nexxus@some.place so people cant see your ip address
<h4writer> nit-wit, sry, I ment fn-f7
<ubuntu> umyj sie
<nit-wit> okay I have to go so i can't be of much help sorry
<h4writer> nit-wit, ok
<donttrustem> can anyone please help me fix this "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.5) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<guntbert> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<PeterNL> donttrustem: sudo apt-get install -f
<Bipul`> http://pastebin.com/zzbaxKr9 check this
<Grath> Is there an easy way to backup wireless settings/passwords (e.g. Some script to export/import them)?
<nikitakit> how can I report a bug in ubuntu without reporting package? (Bug is: right-click menus don't disappear)
<BernardV> donttrustem: Try updating the package list and then try again.
<Bipul`> how to rectify this mistake
<donttrustem> OK
<h4writer> So anybody else has some idea off what is wrong with my touchpad. It started to happen when after hibernate I game back, I pushed fn+F7 before everthing was resumed
<donttrustem> BernardV: still same error
<vBm> is there something like "bad copy" for ubuntu ? (data recovery for cd/dvd etc.)
<BernardV> donttrustem: Then you could try what PeterNL said: 21:51 < PeterNL> donttrustem: sudo apt-get install -f
<Dr_Willis> vBm:  ddrescue or dd_rescue
<donttrustem> BernardV: I am in the crap ... need to get php5.2 installed
<vBm> thanks Dr_Willis ... much appreciated
<BernardV> donttrustem: But no guanrantee all works well ;)
<donttrustem> BernardV: it didn't work
<nirazio> How to start Rhythmbox minimized?
<BernardV> donttrustem: But why 5.2?
<donttrustem> BernardV: because I have websites that will not work with 5.3
<BernardV> donttrustem: That's strange.. What problem do you have with 5.3?
<donttrustem> BernardV: typo3 extentsions
<BernardV> Yeah, but what kind of "errors" ?
<jtrucks> anyone here used a wired apple might mouse w/ Ubuntu?
<nirazio> How to start Rhythmbox minimized?
<donttrustem> BernardV: going to install 5.3 again
<baka> ng
<baka> @seek spong
<baka> @seek spong
<guntbert> baka: stop please
<Guest89254> @find spong
<maco> baka: stop that please
<maco> Guest89254: please stop
<BernardV> donttrustem: I'm running 5.3.3 and had no problems..
<Guest89254> sorry about that. what did I do wrong?
<Guest89254> oops, now i see. Sorrt all!
<chull> my husband's ubuntu 10.10 is trying to open all of his .doc and .odt files in KOrganizer!? help?
<juniour> KM0201 where is python in ubuntu
<BernardV> juniour: "which python"
<chull> juniour: i use vi(m) plus a script for python
<notryan> can anyone help me trying to dual boot win7/ubuntu10.10 with two harddrives
<juniour> application
<donttrustem> BernardV: OK ... sties are backup but I get a problem with images http://www.walkingholidaysspain.eu/choose-your-level/
<juniour> bernardv wherei can do promming
<juniour> sr progremming
<BernardV> donttrustem: ok, but what errors do you get in the logs?
 * chull *smiles*
<SamuraiAlba> have there been any updates in the past 4 days?
<BernardV> juniour: vi(m) ? Like chull already mentioned...
<juniour> bernardv i have o install it
<juniour> any command for installation
<juniour> k
<juniour> when  typed in terminal giving syntax error
<BernardV> juniour: ?
<donttrustem> BernardV: no errors
<BernardV> donttrustem: :S
<juniour> bernardv The file '/media/ZTEMT USB MODEM/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and now when I go to update it asks for an ubuntu studio cd...
<SamuraiAlba> any ideas how to fix that?
<juniour> bernardv sr not that one
<juniour> bernardv juniour@ubuntu:~$ vi(m)
<juniour> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `m'
<KM0201> !studio | SamuraiAlba
<ubottu> SamuraiAlba: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<ZykoticK9> juniour, just type "vim"
<Daniel_Neel> Hello all, I have a quick request. A person has emailed me with the offer of free hosting space for FOSS projects. Does anyone know of someone/some resources I can point him to that would allow him to make use of his hosting space? Maybe Ubuntu could benefit from this?
<juniour> k
<SamuraiAlba> KM0201, It WAS stock Ubuntu 10.10, now it is asking for the studio cd. :(
<juniour> zykotick9 tell ing for installing packeg
<BernardV> donttrustem: In the html the src="" of the images is empty..
<BernardV> donttrustem: There must be something, like a warning or such.. otherwise look at the addon source :)
<GaryD> hello all. is there a way to log all activity in one file?
<haddiman> Is the 64-bit flash plugin more unstable? On my 64-bit box it crashes all the time but I'm running 32-bit Lubuntu on old laptop and it seems a lot more stable.
<itaylor57> haddiman: yes
<mitchell_> im running 32bit on my laptop and it crashes frequently as well
<mastiff> most recent distro's of apache and mysql have security issues.. has ubuntu release  the newer versions to the aptitude servers yet?
<itaylor57> flash sucks, try html5 sites
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<juniour>  haddiman ya use addobe
<BernardV> juniour: If it's telling you to install a package, maybe you should do that.
<rww> mastiff: no. Ubuntu backports security fixes to the version it released with instead.
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<juniour> k
<mitchell_> <itaylor57> thats what apple is tring to push
<notryan> can anyone help me trying to dual boot win7/ubuntu10.10 with two harddrives (boot info script: http://pastebin.com/ZF8ru5iX)
<haddiman> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<juniour> wt?
<mitchell_> <notryan> install Win 7 first and then use ubuntu to install its own boot loder
<BernardV> donttrustem: Do you have error reporting disabled in the php.ini ?
<mastiff> will ubuntu release the newer versions after that test them and fix the security hole
<juniour> hiddiman wt?
<notryan> i did that
<juniour> haddiman wt?
<KM0201> mastiff: what security hole
<notryan> installed win7 on 120 gig and then ubuntu on my 1tb
<notryan> now i cant boot into win7
<notryan> grub didn't detect it
<maco> mastiff: generally we just release a new version of the package with a patch applied for whatever holes there are, rather than a whole new version of the software (as a new upstream release may have new holes)
<pradeep_> How to buy a Dell WITHOUT windows http://bit.ly/h4bM5K
<BernardV> How to buy Windows WITHOUT a Dell: http://m$.com
<KM0201> BernardV: lol
<mitchell_> <notryan> you will have to add windows to the ubuntu boot loader, you will have to edit the config file for it, sorry but im not to sure how to do this as im new to ubuntu
<mastiff> so the version I have may already have a patch in it?  how can I tell if it is patched alread?
<GaryD> is there a way to log all activity on my computer into one file?
<pradeep_> BernardV,  funny
<wizardslovak> hllo people
<BernardV> pradeep_: ;)
<wizardslovak> any app so i can raise cpu fan rpms?
<notryan> mitchell_, thanks
<mitchell_> notryan_, I will see if i can find a link for you
<maco> mastiff: there was a security update to apache2 in 10.04 on 18 Nov to fix a denial of service
<maco> mastiff: are you referring to a more recent patch than that?
<maco> mastiff: zless /usr/share/doc/apache2/changelog.Debian.gz
<stealthc> ok I'm lost anybody know any good places to find a starting point on hacking a dlink router firmware
<forteller> Hi. My dad just got himself a camera with GPS, does anyone know of a good way to manage these photos (put them on a map)?
<shawnboy> I'm getting errors halfway through installation of Lucid using Canonical CD & my own md5-checked downloaded CD. Any help?
<mastiff> running 8.04 and and apache 2.2.8   got a company security metrics stating that the version 2.2.8 has security hole and needs to be updated
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<shawnboy> How do I make a server install look & act like a desktop install?
<forteller> As I understand it Picasa 3 should have support for GPS metadata, but I'd love to give him some true native Linux app, and something not from Google
<itaylor57> shawnboy: install the desktop apps
<randomOfAmber> shawnboy: 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop' does most of it I think, then you need to install applications you like
<rww> shawnboy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<randomOfAmber> or kde-desktop, you might need to look up the package names in synaptic or software centre
<shawnboy> itaylor57: is there a list somewhere so I know I get most / all of them?
<goodtime> its kde
<rww> randomOfAmber: it's ubuntu and kubuntu, not gnome and kde
<randomOfAmber> ahh
<shawnboy> rww, randomOfAmber , so is it gnome-desktop or ubuntu-desktop?
<shawnboy> ah
<rww> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.207 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<randomOfAmber> lol
<itaylor57> shawnboy: rww's advice is good
<BernardV> shawnboy: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<BernardV> shawnboy: Sorry.. to slow ;)
<shawnboy> itaylor57: BernardV : so if I install server and then install ubuntu-desktop, I'll almost have same as installing desktop?
<pradeep_> sorry what are linux headers
<BernardV> shawnboy: Indeed
<itaylor57> shawnboy: yep
<shawnboy> cool.
<shcherbak> shawnboy: or, check other windows managers, some of them are awesome
<pradeep_> how do they work
<geojay> Hi, would someone be able to help me connect to a netbook running Ubuntu Netbook Edition using VNC on a Windows PC?
<shawnboy> thanks BernardV & itaylor57. shcherbak: I've played with other WMs on slower machines, but for this one I think I want standard Ubuntu.
<notryan> can anyone help me trying to dual boot win7/ubuntu10.10 with two harddrives (boot info script: http://pastebin.com/ZF8ru5iX)
<KM0201> geojay: if you want to do it "the easy way"... just put teamviewer on both machines
<BernardV> shcherbak: shawnboy You can install other window managers besides gnome (default in ubuntu-desktop) and select an othre in GDM when logging in.
<Grath> Is there an easy way to backup wireless settings/passwords (e.g. Some script to export/import them) or will I have to set everything up automatically for a fresh install?
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<anygivenname> I connected to my Ubuntu machine remotely & opened some apps.....how can I have the same iew from on the Ubuntu machine ?
<shawnboy> BernardV: so like fluxbox or openbox?
<KM0201> Grath: thats a good question.. i don't think there is.
<BernardV> shawnboy: yup
<mitchell_> <notryan> Here is the basic config commands http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306009 and here is a Full tutorial on grub boot loader http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<goodtime> hey its ben awhile since i hve registerd my nick i forgot how
<KM0201> !register | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BernardV> shawnboy: On this netbook I have the default netbook install and also lxde and openbox, selectable in the login screen
<shawnboy> BernardV: after installing ubuntu-desktop... would I simply find package name and install it?
<goodtime>  !register | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime, please see my private message
<shawnboy> or is it more complicated than that?
<BernardV> shawnboy: Yes
<geojay> KM0201: how hard should it be to do it the VNC way? That works Windows to Windows but am struggling with Ubuntu...
<BernardV> shawnboy: Yes on the first question :)
<Grath> Okay, thanks for the help. It's a shame I'll have to waste my time doing that over again.
<KM0201> geojay: it shouldn't be hard, but it's not very secure....
<shcherbak> anygivenname: for cli - screen, tmux; for gui - xspre, guievict (?)
<shawnboy> BernardV: gotcha. thanks.
<KM0201> geojay: you need to start a vncserver w/ ubuntu, in order to allow folks to connect to it.
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<geojay> KM0201: it's only for local use on the same LAN if that makes any difference
<Braber01> I have a server set up and I want to install either talk or write what's the better one to use?
<shawnboy> anygivenname: you need to see whole desktop? or just a GUI app or two?
<anygivenname> shcherbak: sorry but I did not understand a word
<KM0201> geojay: well, security can still be an issue.
<godtime>  !register | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<anygivenname> shawnboy: preferably the whole desktop
<geojay> KM0102: Yeah, I've installed Remote Desktop on the netbook
<shcherbak> anygivenname: do you want to run same program remotly and locally with no interuption, right?
<BernardV> godtime: /msg nickserv help
<shawnboy> anygivenname: I use FreeNX for whole desktop (like windows remote desktop) and ssh -X machine for running and seeing a few GUI apps.
<geojay> KM0201: does that provide a VNC server?
<KM0201> geojay: that still doesn't start a vnc server
<CripperZ> freenx is cool.
<CripperZ> =p
<shawnboy> anygivenname: personally I think the built-in remote desktop of Ubuntu really stinks. That's why I use FreeNX for that.
<KM0201> !vnc | geojay
<ubottu> geojay: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<geojay> KM0102: Ah, that would be a problem...
<goodtime>  !register | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime, please see my private message
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<anygivenname> shcherbak: yes
<shawnboy> anygivenname: if you can follow a few simple instructions on their site, you can install it and be up and going in no time.
<rww> goodtime: Issuing !register just makes ubottu say a message. You should probably read the message and follow /those/ instructions instead.
<KM0201> rww: death to reading! :)
<anygivenname> shawnboy: I am not into desktopshaing
<geojay> ubottu: I'll look at that now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anygivenname> shawnboy: I am not into desktop sharing
<EnigmaticCoder> I just ran a partial upgrade and it borked my system. What can I do to fix it?
<shawnboy> BernardV: itaylor57: rww: thanks again. Bye all.
<ZykoticK9> EnigmaticCoder, don't run Partial Upgrades - it is actually telling you that it's going to break your system (for next time)
<momelod> greetings channel
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<BernardV> anygivenname: You can also install vnc4server, start it for the first time in a terminal with -geom widthXheight, it will ask you a password for the user and you can log in. You could edit the vnc config to bind only to localhost and use ssh for portforwarding.
<anygivenname> shawnboy: my Ubuntu is running ssh server & I connect from Win machine with putty
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<EnigmaticCoder> Would upgrading to 11.04 development version fix it?
<lampliter> I need to activate file sharing remotely on my wife's machine. What's the gui tool I should use to configure it?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | PeterNL
<ubottu> PeterNL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anygivenname> BernardV: I already have this set up
<BernardV> anygivenname: Ah ok
<momelod> can anyone tell me how to set the default pulseaudio output device?  for example, using alsa i can aplay to either hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0, or hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=1.  When i play to DEV=0 it sounds scratchy, when i play to DEV=1 it plays perfectly.. PulseAudio seems to play on DEV=0, and I would like to change that.  How?
<PeterNL> ZykoticK9: I ahve searched. Can't find anything...
<BernardV> anygivenname: Must have missed that.. sorry
<ZykoticK9> PeterNL, repeat your question at perhaps 15 minutes, not every 2
<PeterNL> ok
<PerSeL> hello, how can I know which version of ubuntu I'm running? somewhere it tells me 11.04 (which I don't know why) and somewhere 10.10
<anygivenname> BernardV: but when I connet to the Ubuntu fromanother machine & open firefox for example...then on the Ubuntu machine itself I can not open firfox anymore
<ZykoticK9> PerSeL, "lsb_release -a" in a temrinal
<vikas> hi, can you tell me which is the best freelance job website to get shell scripting work?
<PerSeL> ZykoticK9: thanks it's 10
<rww> !ot | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BernardV> anygivenname: Ah it starts another X session indeed
<anygivenname> BernardV: now I connected remotely & initiated some downloads....now on the Ubuntu mahine I can not see whether it has finished or not...the only way tosee it is to go again to the windows macine & connect remotly again onto the Ubuntu machine to be able to see whether it has finished or not
<intrusion> anyone know of a RDP password cracker? for educational purposes
<anygivenname> is there anyway to view the same session from Ubuntu ?
<mobile> intrusion: Hydra could very well do it, Hydra does pretty much everything :P
<notryan> having problems booting into win7 after ubuntu 10.10 install using seperate harddrives (boot script: http://pastebin.com/ZF8ru5iX)
<intrusion> mobile: cheers, i'll give it ago
<bluezone> notryan: thats not good news, i jsut did the same thing :(
<BernardV> anygivenname: If you only use it occasionaly you could use the build in: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<gateway69> wonder if anyone can help me with an issue of giving access to my /var/www/folder to another user, my account can ftp and read/write/edit but the user i created cant?
<notryan> bluezone: what worked for you?
<anygivenname> u mean there is no way to view the same session from on the Ubuntu ?
<BernardV> anygivenname: In the link you can see the same session
<bluezone> notryan: i havent tried going back to v7 yet lol
<bluezone> notryan: now i am scared :D
<notryan> worked easy with one harddrive and 10.04
<forteller> My dad just got himself a camera with GPS, does anyone know of a good way to manage these photos (put them on a map)? I can't get Picasa to do anything with them
<anygivenname> I have disabled RDS.....vnc server is more secured
<notryan> but i add a new drive and try 10.10 and run into all kinds of issues
<chull> i'm getting an error trying to open Nautilus - http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/W1uY596a - it was suggested that Nautilus might enable my husband to correct where Ubuntu is opening .docs.
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<FloridaGuy> in the repo whats e17 listed under
<BernardV> anygivenname: But freeNX like pointed out earlier could work nicely, There are NX clients for windows as far as I know
<anygivenname> what does wondows have todo with it?!!
<mintrepublic> I've got a quick question: can i make it so one terminal command redirects to another?
<mintrepublic> e.g. telent will act as if i typed in telnet
<BernardV> anygivenname: You connect to ubuntu on your windows machine don't you?
<anygivenname> you probably did not get my point
<anygivenname> ys I do
<anygivenname> yes I do
<BernardV> anygivenname: FreeNX on ubuntu and an NX client on windows...
<rww> mintrepublic: put "alias telent=telnet" in .bashrc in your home directory
<rww> mintrepublic: then close and reopen the terminal, or run "source ~/.bashrc"
<anygivenname> then what would both NX's do ?
<mintrepublic> rww: awesome, thanks!  i knew it had to be someone simple like that, i just didn't know what to search
<mintrepublic> rww: I work for an ISP and i'm in telnet all day, so i start to mistype things about this time of day
<BernardV> anygivenname: FreeNX is a remote display (server), so you can "share" desktop
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<nyRednek> how would you disable NetworkManager without removing it?
<albert> hi, how do i search for packages with apt-get (ubuntu 10.10)?
<anygivenname> BernardV: seem I am unable to explain right :(
<Dr_Willis> albert:  use 'apt-cache search PATTERN'
<Dr_Willis> !apt | albert
<ubottu> albert: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<albert> thank you, dr_willis
<BernardV> anygivenname: If I'm correct you want to see your current ubuntu desktop on your windows machine.
<forteller> ok, new question: Does anyone know of an app that lets you drag and drop images to create a slideshow? Not to create a DVD/movie, but a slideshow you can control yourself.
<Dr_Willis> albert:  theres tons of other apt???? commands and options also. I dont use more then like 3% of the features :)
<anygivenname> BernardV: I connect with putty from the Win machine.....initiate some work (like downloads) on the Ubuntu machine & then disconnect this session from on the Win machine....I want to be able to view this work on the Ubuntu machine
<Dr_Willis> forteller:  i was thinking googles picassa could do that. theres proberly other image viewers you could use also.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  learn to use 'screen' - you can reattatch to the session from any machine then and see whats going on
<albert> Dr_Willis, me neither, i just got confused when apt-get search PATTERN didn't work
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: I want to edit an .ogv-video (OGG video) and save it as .ogv. Which tools is the best to use ?
<mzawieska> I have problem with Utorrent, after ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 LTS- the Lucid Lynx the utorrent is not showing on the top. When I go terminal->su->top I see utorrent process working. How can I solve the issue?
<BernardV> anygivenname: Ok, you do terminal work.. not GUI?
<imcake> I got a folder. the owning group is 'xtor'. The group permissions on that folder are rwx. I'm a member of that group. why cant i write in it D: ? halp
<forteller> Dr_Willis: I'm tinkering with Picasa 3 right now, but I just can't find a function like that. I've search around a lot, but never found an app with this function at all..
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  or you use 'vnc' for a gui session. (but putty and screen go together like Eggs and Bacon!)
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<Dr_Willis> toyman61:  i would have to use the generic answer of 'ffmpeg' and 'mencoder'  but it depends on what you are doing by 'editing'
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, a friend is trying to secure his ubuntu 10.10 .. he mentioned proftp, exim, and ssh bug? (where can i direct him for more info?)
<BernardV> anygivenname: Then jsut start a screen and connect to that screen on your ubuntu machine
<lousygarua> hello, is there a way in bazaar or git to download only a certain revision (or tag or whatever) so it won't download 433MB of source code and its history but only download 1MB?
<anygivenname> BernardV: not expert with terminal
<BernardV> anygivenname: "apt-get install screen"
<imcake> I got a folder. the owning group is 'xtor'. The group permissions on that folder are rwx. I'm a member of that group. why cant i write in it D: ? halp
<mzawieska> I have problem with Utorrent, after ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 LTS- the Lucid Lynx the utorrent is not showing on the top. When I go terminal->su->top I see utorrent process working. How can I solve the issue?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:   I dont run any of theose services.. id have to say hit the forums and  the various linux security sites.
<toyman61> Dr_Willis: I simply want to cut off some scenes in the end of the video...
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, ok
<chalcedony> ty
<toyman61> Dr_Willis, I simply want to cut off some scenes in the end of the video..
<Dr_Willis> toyman61:  i rarely do video editing like that. Theres Kino, and i think vlc has some video editor in the works. and some others out. but i dont use them
<milamber> chalcedony: www.ubuntu.com/usn
<imcake> mzawieska: try with system monitor first...
<BernardV> anygivenname: Then start "screen" and you have a terminal which can be used troughout different sessions
<anygivenname> BernardV: is screen a UI ?
<chalcedony> milamber, ty
<toyman61> Dr_Willis, OK. Thanks for the answer.
<mzawieska> imcake:What should i do?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  screen is a terminal-multiplexor. :) its a cli tool that lets you have differnt cli 'screens'
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  'byobu' is a tweaked up screen. :)
<imcake> mzawieska: i told you...
<imcake> mzawieska: just check if its in something else than top...
<mzawieska> system monitor?
<milamber> chalcedony: np
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548280/
<mzawieska> oki hold on
<Dr_Willis> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 595 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 532 kB
<BernardV> anygivenname: I use screen for irssi for example, if I go to another computer I log in (ssh) type "screen -rd [screen id]" and I see this IRC
<zeknox> BernardV: I do the same, its the only way IMO
<imcake> I got a folder. the owning group is 'xtor'. The group permissions on that folder are rwx. I'm a member of that group. why cant i write in it D: ? halp
<BernardV> zeknox: Indeed
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  last i used screen for putty. i think i had to twiddle with some putty settings. but it depends on what you are doing with it i imagine
<huff_> join #asterisk
<ttha> my ubuntu boot gets stuck on the purple load screen
<zeknox> BernardV: I love being in no mands land with internet, and ssh home to screen -r :)
<Dr_Willis> ttha:  live cd? or installed system? what video chipset?
<ttha> installed
<anygivenname> what is the screen id ?
<ttha> its been working for months
<zeknox> anygivenname: run screen -list to view the ids
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  you can have more then 1 screen sessinon going at one time. :) each has its own id
<mzawieska> yea its showing on Top the utorrent.exe is working as a process
<ttha> then one day it just wouldnt boot
<shcherbak> anygivenname: name given with -L swith
<imcake> how do i get a list of groups a user is a member of ?
<BernardV> zeknox: Same. When I'm on a train, sitting on a bench, mobile phone or laptop or desktop.. everywhere the same  ;)
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  you do know thers a native (32bit) linux utorrent client now. But its only got a web interface. :)
<anygivenname> duno the id of the session i putty'd from
<bluezone> ttha: that could be a million things tbh, did you recently change something?
<ttha> i didnt
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  its a screen session #.   each time you run screen. a new is# is added
<ttha> i dont think its a ram issue either, because i can boot from a live cd
<mzawieska> dr-willis
<mzawieska> where can i download it?
<ttha> when i pressed an arrow key to view the boot steps
<ttha> i got
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  utorrent homepage.. i belive.
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  i repeate - it IS 32bit only (last i checked) and only has the web interface.
<shcherbak> anygivenname: name given with -S swith (not L, my bad)
<ttha> init:hash.c:296:Assertion failed in nih_hash_search: hash != null
<mastiff> When ubuntu does an incremental patch to a revision why don't they add that to the end of the version number... I have some security company  (securitymetrics.com) that just checks the version number and flags the server a security problem...
<anygivenname> how do I kow the screen# of the session I was on from when connected from on the other machine ?
<BernardV> anygivenname: You can use just one screen session and attach it on the currently used session. It's only shutdown when you type "exit", kill it or reboot
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<anygivenname> how please ?
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  quick google serach finds -> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<shcherbak> anygivenname: screen -S MySession, detach, then attach screen -r MySession
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<ttha> the screen would stay blank for awhile then id get
<ttha> init:hash.c:296:Assertion failed in nih_hash_search: hash != null
<ttha> init:caught abort, core dumped
<ttha> [119.393186]Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<FloodBot4> ttha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BernardV> anygivenname: or just use -rd instead of -r then it's auto detached on the other end ;)
<shcherbak> BernardV: not detaching screen is bad habit, especialy over ssh
<anygivenname> so it is sudo screen -S MySession detach  ?
<BernardV> shcherbak: Sure.. But I use -rd when I walk to my other computer a few feet away :)
<shcherbak> anygivenname: type: screen -S one
<BernardV> otherwise its CTRL+A, D.. etc
<shcherbak> anygivenname: Ctrl-Alt-d (this will detach)
<shcherbak> well, BernardV is more correct
<anygivenname> Ctrl-Alt-d will show me the other session & hide this view ?
<BernardV> anygivenname: ctrl+a and then just D
<shcherbak> anygivenname: no, you will just leave screen
<bluezone> why can't anything play .pls files?
<anygivenname> leave the screen & have what ?
<ttha> should i rebuilt /boot/ or something
<shcherbak> anygivenname: console
<shcherbak> anygivenname: when you detach, type: screen -r
<anygivenname> what's the use then ?
<shcherbak> anygivenname: back in screen
<mzawieska> how to extract utorrent-server-3.0-23418.tar.gz?
<anygivenname> I am totally lost
<shcherbak> anygivenname: you can "log" to screen from anywhere (via ssh)
<BernardV> anygivenname: detach is not "exit" it will run but you can't see it at that time, when you reatach (-r) you can see the terminal again
<Guest67740> hola
<fabiobik> how to run zend frame work from shell?
<fabiobik> zf version
<fabiobik> zend framework
<shcherbak> anygivenname: do you want to follow me? will show you simple tricks
<anygivenname> Ctrl-Alt-d will get me to see the session I opened from on the other machine ?
<shcherbak> ukhm
<bluezone> Some windows have trouble... moving... in 10.10, happens a lot when i drag a window over a terminal with text on it, youll see the cursor move quickly up then back down, up and back down etc... and the window will move up at an extremely slow pace
<shcherbak> bluezone: metacity --replace?
<anygivenname> shcherbak: please simplify
<mzawieska> how to extract utorrent-server-3.0-23418.tar.gz?
<ttha> http://pastebin.com/mWnh8CZN
<Faissal> ok
<bluezone> shcherbak, i think that worked... thanks, what exactly does that do anyway?
<shcherbak> anygivenname: ok, lets start over: screen -S screenone
<DysteR_HelpMe> I would like to know how to make StartUpManager or Xsplash Screen Manager to work on Ubuntu 10.10
<nyRednek> how can you take down your network and restart all devices?
<DysteR_HelpMe> trying to change Xsplash screen and Grub Menu , can someone Help ????
<shcherbak> bluezone: removing comiz, usually
<aeon-ltd> mzawieska: tar -xzvf filenameandpath
<anygivenname> screen -S screenone did nothing
<ttha> halp pls
<aeon-ltd> !ask | ttha
<ubottu> ttha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anygivenname> shcherbak: screen -S screenone did nothing
<shcherbak> anygivenname: good, shortcut:
<ttha> http://pastebin.com/mWnh8CZN = my question
<shcherbak> ctrl-a shift-2
<shcherbak> anygivenname: ?
<anygivenname> yes
<shcherbak> ctrl-a shift-2
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i make rhythmbox see my ipod touch?
<DysteR_HelpMe> someone here usinb Ubuntu 10.10  ???
<bluezone> yes
<PerSeL> hello, can anyone link me at tut how to update the kernel?
<DysteR_HelpMe> StartupManager doesnt work , it install but has half the options
<soreau> PerSeL: Why do you think you need a kernel upgrade?
<DysteR_HelpMe> There are other Xsplash screen managers I have installed , and none of them work
<anygivenname> what's this ?!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  you removed plymouth and installed xsplash?
<PerSeL> soreau: maybe I don't but I'm pretty sure i have 32 when there is 36 and I just wanna try to play with linux anyway I'm gonna format my comp
<ttha> lol
<PeterNL> !latest | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<PerSeL> ubottu: the 36 is stable I've checked
<Alagos> How can i install something from concrete  repository?
<Dr_Willis> Alagos:  add the repsitory, use pacakge manager tools.
<DysteR_HelpMe> I cannot install Xsplash
<DysteR_HelpMe> everytime I try to run it from the terminal I get an error
<PeterNL> PerSeL: Not everyone agrees on what is "stable"
<DysteR_HelpMe> Invalid Perimeters
<soreau> PerSeL: In ubuntu, you can typically upgrade the kernel easily with the kernel ppa.
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<bluezone> DysteR_HelpMe, don't run it as root maybe?
<rww> PerSeL: ubottu is a robot.
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  it proberly needs some extra options. I normally just disabled xsplash when it was used in earlier releases.
<DysteR_HelpMe> was trying a Terminal Way to change Xsplash came across an little script to be run with the terminal
<anygivenname> shcherbak: what have u made me do ?!!!
<PerSeL> rww: lol how could I know
<Alagos> Dr_Willis: and what about consol way?
<DysteR_HelpMe> I just wanna know how to tune up Linux correctly , change the grub and the Xsplash seemed simple to me...
<KM0201> anygivenname: whats wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Alagos:  add the repo to the /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  then use the command line apt tools tp update/upgrade/ install the stuff
<PerSeL> soreau I cannot see the ppa here kernel.org
<DysteR_HelpMe> but after 3 days I still cannot do the right steps , I have tried from 3 different sources on Ubuntu forums
<shcherbak> anygivenname: shortcut need to be passed to right window
<goltoof> is there a forum for general programming?  besides bash
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  its easy to change he grub Menu wallpaper.. as for xplash.. i imagine its basically a dead project.
<goltoof> chan i mean
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  perhaps #programming  thats a rather large topic. :)
<soreau> PerSeL: The kernel ppa is ubuntu specific. They get the sources (from git kernel.org), configure and build the kernel then produce deb packages and put it in the ppa
<aeon-ltd> goltoof: no but there are specifics like #c #java etc
<goltoof> Dr_Willis:  rofl.. never would've guessed :P
<anygivenname> shcherbak: what do u mean ?
<DysteR_HelpMe> I seem to find the correct PNG
<DysteR_HelpMe> to change in the system file , but even after changing it , it remainds the same
<aeon-ltd> goltoof: heh why isn't there just a general channel :)
<goltoof> aeon-ltd: yeah it's a broad topic, so is webdev which is #web
<PerSeL> soreau: ahh ok I already found something in the lunchoad
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  last i looked into xplash. it used some xpecial X startup commands/scripts and was a bit of a hack.   I disabled it back then.. and  basically find it pointless. when the system boots up for me in under 20 sec.. for me to worry about a splash screen that i see for perhaps 4 sec.
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: a general channel for..?
<goltoof> KM0201:  programming
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: general things :)
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: general linux things?  or just general chat?
<Dr_Willis> #generalthings
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: lol...
<KM0201> goltoof: you might have some luck in #linux
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: general chat, but completely unrelated to anything - as in no topic
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: ubuntu-offtopic
<Medjai> hey I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to run a shell command in the background with out having it depend on whether or not my shell session is open
<Dr_Willis> aeon-ltd:  i think that was #hottub :)
<aeon-ltd> Medjai: command &
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  'command &'  then 'disown'    - is one way. use of 'nohup' may be anotehr.. use 'command &' then 'exit' to close terminal may also work...
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  it depends on the details :)
<Medjai> well ok
<Medjai> it's a php script
<Medjai> that has no time out
<Medjai> it continually runs
<goltoof> KM0201:  right but as soon as i say what i'm programming they say go somewhere else.  anyway i was just curious if there was a general room for more general stuff
<wilhart> how do i save gnome-terminal settings and position!?!?!?
<Medjai> currently i'm running it via "php file.php"
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  best to keep it in the channel
<aeon-ltd> Medjai: then something like 'sh pathtoscript &'
<KM0201> goltoof: why do they tell you to go away?
<Medjai> will that work with my php script though
<DysteR_HelpMe> We have the Grub screen right ???  I have the DUAL BOOT maybe I forgot to mention that
<DysteR_HelpMe> there is still a lot of things I can not run on linux
<aeon-ltd> Medjai: then 'php file.php &'
<vcollett> exit*
<Medjai> just tacking an &
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: nohup yourcommand
<Dr_Willis> wilhart:  i dont think gnome has that feature. You could use devilspie, or the compiz ccsm tool to force specific size/positions
<DysteR_HelpMe> Grub Screen and then the Login Screen
<Medjai> ok
<Sumo-Ente> Evening - SW for MP4 to regular DVD format . Any idears please?
<DysteR_HelpMe> Called Xsplash Screen
<wilhart> Dr_Willis: okie
<Medjai> i think nohup works you're right
<DysteR_HelpMe> where you can change the background as you log in to Linux Ubuntu
<eon01> hello Anyone know an simple tool to make flash banners ?
<Dr_Willis> gyn1s:  GRUB menu, boots kernel -> loads stuff -> plymouth -> gdm login -> Users X session.
<goltoof> KM0201:  it's at this point i realize the futility of my question
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe: :  GRUB menu, boots kernel -> loads stuff -> plymouth -> gdm login -> Users X session.
<rww> _Synergy_: Looks to me like it is.
<Medjai> how do i check the process id and kill it if i want to terminate it
<aeon-ltd> eon01: as in adobe flash? don't think so
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  where you login = GDM.
<KM0201> goltoof: i guess so.. i fail to see why they'd tell you to leave #linux, whne you're discussing programming/
<Medjai> i forgot how to do that lol
<DysteR_HelpMe> Grub Menu where you chose OS
<DysteR_HelpMe> *choose
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: pkill processname
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  correct.. grub - first thing you see.
<Medjai> yeah but how do i show process names to get the PID
<KM0201> goltoof: try #programming
<DysteR_HelpMe> Xsplash where you type your password to login to windows
<DysteR_HelpMe> oops
<DysteR_HelpMe> Linux
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe: thats 'gdm'
<goltoof> KM0201: i just like this room i guess, but the subject is off topic here
<eon01> aeon-ltd: not as heavy weight as Adobe , but a simple one to make a flash banner !
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  xsplasy = little animation that runs right befor gdm...
<goltoof> KM0201:  yes i am, thx
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: ps aux, but you don't need the ID with killall or pkill, you just need the process name
<DysteR_HelpMe> so I need to know how to change just the background of the GDM screen ?
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: get the id if the process name if not specific enough
<Medjai> well i want to find out what processes are running
<Medjai> so i can kill it
<Medjai> each time i run it i know it has a new PID
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  thats a simple image file at /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  edit that file - is one way to change it.
<Medjai> I just need to get that PID incase i need to kill it
<DysteR_HelpMe> Ok
<DysteR_HelpMe> Gonna Try it
<DysteR_HelpMe> Thank you Very much
<Dr_Willis> and No i dont know why they named it that.
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: man pkill
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  theres some gui tools that can also change it.
<DysteR_HelpMe> now I can unninstal Xsplash manager Xsplash Screen Manager and STARTUPMANGAR ALL TOGEDAHH!!!
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: it's named warty-final?
<Medjai> i can use pkill with out knowing the process id?
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  yes.. :) must be somthing thats been grandfathered in.
<goltoof> Medjai:  what's the process?
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: yes if the process name is specific enough
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: must be... now what does that image contrl again?
<goltoof> Medjai: when processes keep changing id normally it involves a service
<Medjai> goltoof say i run 'nohup php file.php'
<Dr_Willis> DysteR_HelpMe:  those commands are proberly so old. they dont even know how to do gdm2 stuff
<Medjai> i want to kill that process later on
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  gdm wallpaper
<Medjai> what do i do
<PeterNL> Hi, I'm trying to use a usb photo frame, but it doesn't work. http://pastebin.com/3jtNCVbf Have tried on ubuntu karmic and debian testing. have searched on the product ID, but found nothing. lsusb says "ID 18b6:1201 Mikkon Technology Limited"
<goltoof> Medjai:  say you do, or did you?
<Medjai> no i didn't
<KM0201> hmm, thats interesting
<Medjai> i haven't run it yet
<Medjai> when i do run it
<Medjai> say it's currently running
<FloodBot4> Medjai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Medjai> how would i go about killing it
<goltoof> Medjai:  depends on what file.php is  :)
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: you better get the process id to avoid kill any other php processes
<ilovefairuz> Medjai: ps aux | grep php
<Medjai> what do you mean on what it  is?
<goltoof> Medjai:  if you have it restart with a diff pid then you'll have the process you mention
<gsfai> Help! My ubuntu installation is dieing :(
<maco> PeterNL: i had a usb photo frame keychain years ago... those arent common enough to expect any linux support
<Medjai> k
<Medjai> i think that works ilovefairuz
<Medjai> it maybe what i needed
<CripperZ> gsfai maybe u can be more specific.
<PeterNL> maco: What can I do to make it work anyway? Nothing at all?
<maco> PeterNL: maybe get the software that came with it to run in wine
<PeterNL> There was no software
<maco> PeterNL: other than that....windows vm
<un333k> hi all ;]
<PeterNL> Okay, damnit, I'll try the VM way...
<aeon-ltd> HI
<DysteR_HelpMe> how can I create a simple TXT or DOC file at DESKTOP new file
<aeon-ltd> DysteR_HelpMe: touch blah.txt
<YankeesFan> should i use ext3 or ext4 for my 500GB backup hdd?
<stealthc> ext4
<DysteR_HelpMe> huh ???
<aeon-ltd> DysteR_HelpMe: in a terminal
<bluezone> DysteR_HelpMe, or create document > empty file
<gsfai> CripperZ, about an hour ago, i saw that the Extra Graphic effects stopped working, i didnt really bother, so i kept on browsing, and then i rebooted, because firefox sound was dead, and now i get Segmentation fault at firefox and synaptic, and everything from the 2 bars except the menu and fast launch is lost!
<stealthc> or try gedit documentname.whatever
<stealthc> in the terminal while you are within the Desktop folder located in your home folder
<stealthc> use cd foldername to navigate
<goltoof> Medjai:  DysteR_HelpMe  or vi file   in terminal
<stealthc> dir to see what you are lookin at
<stealthc> and cd .. to go down a folder.
<CripperZ> sounds like the same firefox problem that i had.. it wouldnt launch.
<aeon-ltd> stealthc: cd .. goes up one directory
<DysteR_HelpMe> Dr_Willis what would be the way to see the file where I can edit the Grub menu and also its wallpapers ???
<goltoof> DysteR_HelpMe:  cd ~/Desktop  since that's where you're going
<DysteR_HelpMe> *wallpaper
<maco> DysteR_HelpMe: if you dont want to use the command line, just go applications -> accessories -> gedit and then when you save do it to the desktop
<CripperZ> gsfai: what ubuntu version u using ?
<ilovefairuz> !who | stealthc
<ubottu> stealthc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gsfai> i just upgraded to 10.04.1 LTS
<gsfai> hoping that it would fix the first problems
<leftist> is it possible to update from 10.04 to 10.10? i havent had that server online now for over 5 months. i am updating it right now. will it offer me a option to upgrade to 10.10 with all the updates and patches applied to date for 10.04?
<CripperZ> u upgraded from 8.0.4.4 LTS ?
<DysteR_HelpMe> maco where is such file  ?
<gsfai> but instead of that, it also killed the themes, it would appear like i am in an Xfce enviroment
<_Synergy_> Anyone have suggestions for no sound on 10.04 ? Ubuntu sees my onboard sound: http://pastebin.com/80b2uj2U , nothing is muted, speakers are on, alsamixer looks fine. What can I troubleshoot next?
<gsfai> no i think it was 9.04 or 9.10
<rww> !upgrade | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<CripperZ> ic.
<jsec> Does the Netbook Edition only work on netbooks with an Atom processor?
<maco> DysteR_HelpMe: if you want to edit grub you are gonna need to use command line.   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ilovefairuz> leftist: i would keep an LTS release for the server, not upgrade
<leftist> thanks
<maco> DysteR_HelpMe: i dont know about wallpapers for grub though
<gsfai> now that i see, firefox doesnt get segmentation fault anymore, it just crashes
<ilovefairuz> jsec: nope
<aeon-ltd> _Synergy_: sound source?
<crimsun> _Synergy_: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<andybeds> hi, i was wondering if i could ask an expert about installing ubuntu netbook on a laptop for the first time, my main question is if drivers will work? toshiba only supply windows drivers for it.
<gsfai> not saying anything in STDERR, just popping a window saying that it failed, and it will tell mozzila about it
<rww> jsec: no, it's just a different interface to the same underlying system. works on all x86 computers like Desktop edition.
<ilovefairuz> gsfai: turn off compositing?
<CripperZ> gsfai try renaming all .firefox and .gnome  .... beware that by doing this most of your previous settings will be gone
<aeon-ltd> _Synergy_: also describe alsamixer is 'fine'
<jsec> ilovefairuz, rww: awesome. thanks.
<leftist> ok ilovefairuz
<CripperZ> go to your home folder and rename .firefox and .gnome to .firefox.old and .gnome.old
<_Synergy_> aeon-ltr, crimsun thanks... aeon by 'fine' i mean it is not muted
<gsfai> ooookay wait a second
<Dr_Willis> jsec:  you can install tjhe netbook interface onto the normal ubuntu install also if you wanted to.
<lele_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<CripperZ> let the new installation run in a fresh default setting.
<CripperZ> u might need to reboot once.
<leftist> i have some desktops at 10.04. are they updatable to 10.10? i have been so busy. just pure lazy actually :D
<Dr_Willis> andybeds:  totally depemnds on the exact chipset/hardware  - my Toshiba x505 works very well in ubuntu
<rww> leftist: yes. see the instructions ubottu linked you to.
<leftist> thanks rww
<aeon-ltd> _Synergy_: so whats your source?
<CripperZ> anyone here keen to trade shell access ? =P
<CripperZ> hehe.
<bomberinsandals> how can i get madwifi drivers
<aeon-ltd> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jsec> Dr_Willis: I read that somewhere I think. I just got a new netbook for a graduation present, and I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to run into any issues or not when installing UNE.
<aeon-ltd> bomberinsandals: that might have some links
<andybeds> Dr_Wills: thanks, I'll just try it to find out ...
<bomberinsandals> like i did download them but my driver still says athk9
<gsfai> CripperZ, there isnt any .gnome folder, but a .gnome2. i deleted it, should i logout-re-login?
<Dr_Willis> jsec:  try it from a flash drive.. personally i dont like the netbook interface
<ilpa> yowzers.. lots of people here.
<Flame> hey
<bisclata> hello
<Dr_Willis> ilpa:  its a slow day actually
<Flame> how goes it
<ilpa> @Dr_Willis eep!
<Dr_Willis> ilpa:  come in when a new release just gets released...
<jsec> Dr_Willis: I will. Thanks for the input.
<bisclata> Can anyone explain some stuff about softraid in ubuntu?
<CripperZ> gsfai yes you can do that.
<ilpa> I have a question concerning my not being able to connect to an Airport Express.. I've scoured the googles and come across several solves, none of which have helped me.
<andybeds> is there a need to use anti-virus on ubuntu? if so, what's best to use?
<KM0201> !antivirus | andybeds
<ubottu> andybeds: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ilpa> I should mention I'm running 10.04 from a hpmini
<Medjai> when i use nohup php file.php or when i use php file.php&
<Medjai> it still closes
<Medjai> when i close my terminal session
<geegeegee> Is there something that will generate as much traffic on the network as possible? I want to test a gigabit card agasint another one.
<Medjai> i remember i used to use a nohup command before that kept it alive
<Medjai> i just don't remember what it is
<bluezone> anyone know what i have to install in order to play .pls files?
<gsfai> CripperZ, done, now nothing works at ALL
<KM0201> bluezone: if i'm not mistaken, VLC will play those.. possibly even audacious.
<ilovefairuz> bluezone: these are "play list" files, not actual sound formats
<bluezone> KM0201, i tried vlc it says it cant play them
<bisclata> My PC has 3 Harddrives, 1 SATA 500gb the OS boot drive and 2 SATA 1TB (each) that i set too be used in raid-0 software. I'm with 10.10 and it's working fine, but now i would like to know if i can re-install ubuntu and do not loose my raid and all the stuff in those hardrives?
<KM0201> bluezone: thats a playlist file..
<bluezone> Yes i know, it is a stream
<KM0201> brb
<bluezone> thats my point ^.^
<KM0201> bluezone: i'll be back, but i'm sure i've plaeyd those w/ vlc
<ilovefairuz> bluezone: open it with gedit and extract the URLs
<geegeegee> Is there something that will generate as much traffic on the network as possible? I want to test a gigabit card agasint another one.
<CripperZ> gsfai glad it works for you
<CripperZ> =P
<bluezone> ilovefairuz: File1=http://stream1-1.mika.fm:80/
<ilovefairuz> bluezone: then copy that URL and trying opening it in a media player like totem or vlc
<gsfai> so, no ideas?
<Medjai> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  you are useing  the 'exit' command, and not the close button  ?
<otak> mplayer does that bluezone
<Medjai> oh shit
<Medjai> right
<Medjai> exit
<Medjai> lol
<FloodBot4> Medjai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  ages ago - i would tweak the wm. to where my terminals never even had a close button. :)
<Medjai> haha
<Medjai> i just intuitively close it
<Medjai> but still
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Medjai> close button should send a hangup signal
<soreau> ! language | Medjai
<ubottu> Medjai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Medjai> ok ok i'm sorry guys
<CripperZ> gsfai ..sorry i read wrongly ..haha. in terminal rename back .gnome2
<CripperZ> gsfai ..sorry i read wrongly ..haha. in terminal rename back .gnome2
<gsfai> i think i did something though
<CripperZ> you should have .firefox ...
<gsfai> i spawned gnome-session and gnome-panel by hand
<gsfai> and i got back to where i was
<gsfai> with the new 10.04.1 graphics \o
<Solteiro2> algum br ae !?
<gsfai> though, if i try to put any applications on the bar, it crashes, and respawns
<rww> !br | Solteiro2
<ubottu> Solteiro2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Solteiro2> ubottu, tank you
<Solteiro2> ;
<CripperZ> was there any packages that fail to install during ur upgrade
<anygivenname> On my Windows PC....I use putty & vnc viewer to connect to my Ubuntu machine which is running vnc server.....I initiate some work remotely on the Ubuntu machine (like open firefox, transmission, etc....) & then I disconnect this session from on the Win machine & power off the Windows machine...at this point....the Ubuntu machine is doing the tasks I have already started........now I want to be able ON THE UBUNTU MACHINE to view the same view I was
<anygivenname> seeing when connected from on the Windows machine.....
<bluezone> ilovefairuz: haha, i found the problem, their server was down
<serdar> I have installed successfully ubuntu 10.10 on my macbook pro, but I don't have any sound. alsamixer shows me everything's nice but I don't get any sound.
<bluezone> ilovefairuz: other streams work perfectly, thanks!
<nawk> Does anyone here use MFT with their SSD under Linux?
<nawk> or is there an alternative that does the same thing?
<ilovefairuz> bluezone: you're welcome
<gsfai> i didnt see, but this happened before i started updating
<gsfai> i upgraded because i thought it would fix it, but no luck
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  one way. ssh in, run 'vncserver' -  that will make a vnc 'desktop' in thebackground on the remote box. You could then use vncserver on the remote box and see the cvnc desktop thats in the background.
<nawk> anything relevant info on using MFT under linux is appreciated
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  OR you can share the 'current visible' desktop thats on the remote box. thats the default way these days.
<Medjai> Dr_Willis, can you check your PM?
<ilpa> Has anyone had any problems connecting to airport extremes?
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  you are using the exit command and not using the close button?
<Medjai> yes
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  perhaps you should look into using screen. that would be the easy way to keep it running
<anygivenname> what's the remote box ?
<gsfai> logging out didnt work either, it got stuck, and i had to crash it
<Medjai> is there a way not to have it spit out the irc connection output?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  the box you are vncing INTO..
<CripperZ> gsfai: trying booting in recovery mode. then you choose xfix
<gsfai> dpkg?
<CripperZ> and then when its done resume normal boot
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  its your script - i dont know what its douing.. :) you could pipe its output to /dev/null i guess.
<Medjai> well the output is not really the issue
<Medjai> just keeping it alive is
<CripperZ> erm nope..when you restart your pc.. you can press 'esc' to load up grub options.. choose the latest kernel with (recover mode)
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  use screen. that way you can connect back to and monitor the bot.. perhaps.
<anygivenname> I did from the Win machine & then threw it away....but the session I ran is still open & tasks are being done.....how do I view those from on the Ubuntu machine itself ?
<CripperZ> and choose option 'xfix'
<shcherbak> Medjai: what is wrong with script?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  'vncviewer localhost:1' or whatever port# it was.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  or whatever vnc viewer app you like on the linux box. You will get a 'desktop' in a window that way.
<Medjai> nothing is wrong with it
<Medjai> i'm just trying to use nohup php file.php &
<Medjai> and it's still dieing on me with the exit command
<Medjai> it won't stay alive int he background after my session is closed
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  perhaps somthing like --> nohup ./myprogram > foo.out 2> foo.err < /dev/null &
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  from --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<Medjai> yeah i was on that page
<shiro> can you toggle the bootable flag in cfdisk without erasing a drive?
<gsfai> ok right, im going to recovery mode
<gsfai> be right back (hopefully)
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  could be the program is writibng some outpyt. and sunce the terminal is closed.. its crashing/exiting ith an error.
<Dr_Willis> Another way to avoid the process being bound to a terminal is to have the at daemon run it, as for example with echo command | at now.
<Medjai> idk that shouldn't be the case
<maco> Dr_Willis: nohup?
<maco> Dr_Willis: oh you already said it
<Medjai> unless there is a delimeter i can use to supress the output
<ilovefairuz> shiro: who said toggling the bootable flag erases it?
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  or use screen...
<maco> Dr_Willis: the usual way to avoid ti freaking out at lackof place to print is ot nohup AND background it
<Medjai> lol i'll try to take a look at screen
<Medjai> i'm not quite familiar with it
<Medjai> but i used this bot 3 years ago
<Medjai> and i remember using a nohup command that worked
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  thas what the > foo.out > foo.err does in the exdample i gave above
<Medjai> i'm just not quite sure what it is
<Medjai> yeah i'll do that
<maco> Medjai: id do it as:   nohup command &
<Medjai> did that
<anygivenname> dr
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  hmm?
<Dr_Willis> Under Debian, it is possible to use the following command to daemonise a process: /sbin/start-stop-daemon
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<aendruk> I just enabled the wallpaper plugin from compiz-fusion-plugins-extra but it isn't doing anything. All I see behind my windows is the cube's skydome. What did I do wrong?
<anygivenname> Dr_Willid: you da man......
<Dr_Willis> !find start-stop-daemon
<Medjai> lol
<ubottu> File start-stop-daemon found in dpkg, fai-server, ltsp-server
<Medjai> i think it worked
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  what did i break now? :)
<Medjai> i did ctrl c
<Medjai> and it's still running in the background
<Medjai> maybe if i use the exit command now it will stay up? lol
<brontoeee> Medjai, screen: a. screen myapp b. ctrl+a then d to detach c. screen -r to resume (that would be a basic guide)
<ahaney3> I've been using sshfs to mount folders on my webserver on my local machine so I can edit them in emacs, someone told me that I could set up autofs to do this, but all the documentation that I've found about autfs has been about ntfs, anyone know what the syntax is for sshfs mounts in /etc/auto.master ?
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  or -->    command  < /dev/null >& /dev/null &
<scorch__> net
<Medjai> ok ok 1 sec i'll try that
<Medjai> but its on a webhosting server
<Medjai> i'm just going to save it to some file on the directory i cant access /dev/null
<anygivenname> Dr_Willid: was a piece of cake....
<gsfai> Done
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  'the cake is a lie' :)
<gsfai> i got severly insulted by xchat, for trying to open it with root priviliges
<Dr_Willis> Medjai:  err.. cant access /dev/null ? that would be VERY weird.
<gsfai> But! from a clean user (never opened gdm on root before) nothing works either!
<gsfai> i mean, ok gnome-panel started, but its applets crashed
<gsfai> for example "OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet"
<gsfai> root@shop:/home/soula# synaptic       Segmentation fault
<Random832> i apparently have something instaled that depends on 'gnome or kde' is there a way to make apt prefer removing it rather than installing kde when i remove gnome?
<ResQue> is there no start/boot menu on the new 10.10. there was a mem test and boot from harddrive before is that gone?
<tripelb> hi, can I make Ubuntu look act like a mac.  Err how much can I?  (I want to convert someone who right now cant afford a mac.)
<woodzy> did they move the repositories for ubuntu 8.04/8.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  if its a ubuntu only system. grub is hidden by default. you see NO menu? or just a few entries?
<KM0201> tripelb: there's a lot of ways to do this on the internet, just be forewarned, I 'tested' one the other day, and ended u reinstalling rather than removing it.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  theres a mac4lin theme/script - but i dont reccomend it.. use ubuntu as it was designed...
<hiexpo> nello Dr_Willis
<rww> woodzy: 8.10 was End of Lifed in April, so its repositories were removed from the mirroring system. 8.04 is not EOL because it's Long Term Support release, and should still be there.
<ilovefairuz> Random832: just remove the package first?
<rww> !eol | woodzy
<ubottu> woodzy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Random832> ilovefairuz: i can't figure out how to find out what it is
<gsfai> ** (gnome-panel:3060): WARNING **: panel-applet-frame.c:1273: failed to load applet OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet: Failed to initialise the ActivationContext
<shcherbak> tripelb: google gnome-look
<KM0201> tripelb: and honeslty, just cuz it looks like a mac, doesn't make it a mac.. thats the wrong way to go about trying to convert them.
<ResQue> Dr_Willis i boot from the new install CD and i just starts the ubuntu live desktop (with the option to try or install ubuntu).
<Dr_Willis> 'looks like a mac' => dosent act like a mac.... - can get annoying.
<brontoeee> tripelb, the looks or the osx stupidity?
<ResQue> how can i see the grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  when you see a little man at the start of booting at the botoom of the screen. hit the space key.
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  theres options in there. :)
<KM0201> !grub2 | ResQue it's on this page how  to automatically unhide grub
<ubottu> ResQue it's on this page how  to automatically unhide grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ResQue> Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  the live cd - dosent use grub2 i think. :)
<woodzy> thanks, rww/ubottu - i was just trying to install some applications on an 8.04/8.10 system (mostly use it for local gaming so i don't see any need to upgrade it,yet)
<Sean93> how do i extract subtitles with mkvextract? i have read the man page but im having trouble. it is track 4. i tried "mkvextract tracks 4 ~/Videos/Avatar\ 1080p\ sample/Avatar.2009.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.sample.mkv TID1: ~/Videos/Avatar\ 1080p\ sample/"Avatar Sample English Foreign Subtitles.srt" "<Sean93> but i get "Error: Invalid track ID/file name specification in argument '/home/sean/Videos/Avatar 1080p sample/Avatar.2
<Sean93> 009.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.sample.mkv'."
<romankrv> Hi. I start "screen" tools how kill sessions there?
<rww> woodzy: "8.04/8.10 system" doesn't make sense. A system's either 8.04 or 8.10, not both...
<woodzy> 8.10
<woodzy> but makes me question why a 8.04 system is LT and not the latter 8.10 ?
<exxtreme> installed ubuntu-mini 10.04 with xubuntu suite of applications..runs great and works nicely with my 3g wireless modem.
<rww> woodzy: 8.10 hasn't received security updates in over six months. I'd strongly recommend upgrading.
<geegeegee> Is there something that will generate as much traffic on the network as possible? I want to test a gigabit card agasint another one.
<shcherbak> romankrv: by pid, or reattach and exit
<rww> woodzy: because we designate one release every two years as LTS so that people who want a longer release cycle can use them
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<rww> woodzy: 6.06 (which is now unsupported on Desktop), 8.04, and 10.04 are LTS releases.
<Medjai> Dr_Willis, keeps telling me ambiguous output redirect
<xfreakk> hello
<gem_cat> scanimage -L finds my scanner only with sudo - I changed the permissions on the dev but it still can't see it - I must be missing something obvious :/
<rumpel__> geegeegee, hmm... scp /dev/null user@host:/dev/null (?)
<xfreakk> can anyone tell me how to launch metasploit from terminal after installation im trying to set it up for a class
<woodzy> ok, makes sense.
<brontoeee> tripelb, you can get a basic logic without looking like a mac http://imagebin.org/129974, but still mimicking some basic keyboard shortcuts to act a bit like it (for example alt+space)
<brontoeee> tripelb, it has to look a bit different imho
<Wally______> I need to run a NVIDIA install script through chroot but I keep getting errors.
<xfreakk> can anyone tell me how to launch metasploit from terminal after installation im trying to set it up for a class
<woodzy> minus the security updates i won't be able to install any apps through the repositories anymore?
<Wally______> I am logged in to the other user but when I run the script i get  ERROR: missing/broken uname.  Cannot perform platform check.
<rumpel__> geegeegee, or this maybe: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/c1/netperf.1.html
<tripelb> brontoeee, what's the stupidity (real question not trolling. I've liked the mac myself. Even though I dont have it.
<gem_cat> bbl
<ubuntu> java?
<rww> woodzy: see the EOLUpgrades page ubottu links to. It details where the repositories moved to. You seriously should upgrade, though.
<geegeegee> ok, thanks
<brontoeee> brontoeee, the actual limitation of the finder for example, however i do like the looks of it
<woodzy> thanks, rww
<brontoeee> ups, tripelb
<dukasko> alguem ae sabe como arrumo um convite do canal java
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i make ubuntu see my ipod touch?
<gsfai-2> CripperZ, no luck :/
<DThought> linux_is_my_hero: start rythmbox ?
<Wally______> I need to run a NVIDIA install script through chroot but I keep getting errors.
<Wally______> I am logged in to the other user but when I run the script i get  ERROR: missing/broken uname.  Cannot perform platform check.
<ilovefairuz> !ipod | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<brontoeee> tripelb, but again, you can make the layout look close to osx with natilus-elementary (i'am doing it for small-screen reasons thought)
<tripelb> brontoeee, what is ups?  (certainly not uninterrupted power supply) cant find it on google
<gsfai-2> i managed to fix firefox, but synaptic still gets segmentation fault, and i cant make the gnome-panel work
<rww> ubottu: tell dukasko about register
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen dukasko, I'll let you do the telling.
<rww> eep, just a little too late ;(
<cryptodira> would someone point me to the solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after boot on a toshiba satellite notebook with 10.04..thanks.
<gsfai-2> at last -.-
<tripelb> brontoeee, I would do it with regular ubuntu not a special one. - I'm not able to help him with any other version.
<brontoeee> tripelb, all i have is regular with some irregular repos
<tripelb> brontoeee, well thanks. I have to go out in the world.... (I love being online just too much)
<brontoeee> tripelb, no problem
<gsfai> i think im out of ideas :/
<Medjai> NOHUP worked when i used it to write to nohup.out
<Medjai> i used nohup php file.php > nohup.out &
<exxtreme> exaile isn't connecting to shoutcast for some reason.
<Medjai> i'm guessing the php script just needs something to write the output to
<otak> gsfai: did you remove your .gnome directory?
<gsfai> Medjai, /dev/null ?
<brontoeee> Medjai, php5-cli file.php or what?
<Medjai> what's that brontoeee
<gsfai> otak: Yes, i also tried starting gdm from a new user account, gnome-panel still crashes, and i still get this weird xfce-like enviroment
<Medjai> idk it wasn't writing there i dont think the hosting company gives me access there
<brontoeee> the cli version of php, i think thats installed automagically with php5
<exxtreme> "wired xfce" ??  <<xfce rocks!!
<tripelb> brontoeee, Irrecgular repos... sounds sexy too me. All I have is medibuntu stuff
<shawn146> hey
<aeon-ltd> gsfai: could you screenshot it by any chance?
<shawn146> i have a question about the 64-bit download
<shawn146> is their an intel version?
<shawn146> instead of amd64
<brontoeee> tripelb, unofficial is the word i was looking for
<gsfai> just a second ill upload
<exxtreme> anyone else getting shoutcast radio streams in exaile, cause mine isn't.
<KM0201> shawn146: no.. 64bit, is the amd64 version
<aeon-ltd> shawn146: it doesn't  matter its just a name it works anyway
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> does it work on core i7?
<gsfai> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2629/likethat.png
<gsfai> there
<shawn146> Windows 7 64-bit does
<shawn146> it came on this pc
<gsfai> you can also see that gnome-panel is half-dead,
<tripelb> brontoeee, yes. I have all the repositories checked under "software sources", sys>adm>soft.sources
<bluezone> such a shame, a download affects my music stream  :(
<aeon-ltd> gsfai: gnome's decoration manager seems to have failed, the gtk theme reverted to the stock
<gsfai> yep
<gsfai> also gnome-panel failed
<aeon-ltd> gsfai: if you restart it does it do the same?
<tripelb> question: if I "install updates in the background" will it also AUTO-reboot. (which I do not want!!!)
<gsfai> aeon-ltd, i restarted like 5 times
<bluezone> tripelb: no
<Crash1hd> if you where to be formating a new 2TB drive would you pick ext3 or ext4? and or does it really matter?
<aeon-ltd> gsfai: just the decoration manager?
<gsfai> the whole computer
<matthijs> hi
<gsfai> to be honest, when i first saw it, i tried upgrading do 10.04.1, hoping it will fix it
<tripelb> bluezone, what is unsupported updates (lucid backports) - do you know?
<gsfai> there has to be some libary that makes stuff crash
<neiz> Crash1hd: ext4 is meant to succeed ext3 so I would definatly format ext4
<shawn146> ??
<rww> Crash1hd: ext4. It's a lot faster to do a filesystem check on a 2TB drive on ext4 than ext3. A *lot* faster.
<AnggaDj98> hi matt
<bluezone> tripelb: no sorry, i dont follow you
<aeon-ltd> gsfai: just restart gnome-theme-manager with alt-f2 or a terminal, see what happens
<RandomGuy_AC> hi
<shcherbak> gsfai: apt-get install -f, but what does gnome-panel --replace?
<tripelb> neiz Crash1hd I got into trouble so I went back and did everything in the default way.
<matthijs> hi
<Crash1hd> neiz, rww thanks :)
<AnggaDj98> im at the loco
<AnggaDj98> pm please
<tripelb> bluezone, it's not vital it's something in a tap on the sources dialog box. I'll wonder about it later one someday. Have a good one.
<RandomGuy_AC> i make a new channel
<RandomGuy_AC> #assaultcube
<RandomGuy_AC> join
<rww> RandomGuy_AC: don't advertise channels in here.
<RandomGuy_AC> ok sorry
<shcherbak> RandomGuy_AC: quakenet is good place for it
<gsfai> shcherbak, i pasted part of its output before, now i get no errors because i have disabled the erroneous applets
<RandomGuy_AC> yes osrry
<RandomGuy_AC> i was telling my friends so i dont interfere you
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> i am trying to reinstall grub 2
<gsfai> aeon-ltd, gnome-theme-manager: command not found
<wizardslovak> once i do chroot /mnt /bin/bash i am getting error
<wizardslovak> : cannot change root directory to /bin/bash: Not a directory
<gsfai> its not supposed to be a directory
<shcherbak> gsfai: you already tried new user account?
<gsfai> shcherbak, yes, root :P
<gsfai> and everything crashed like on this account
<shcherbak> gsfai: no, make new user
<gsfai> ok ok, hold on
<aeon-ltd> gsfai: go to system>preferences>appearences
<bluezone> anyone know how to get the terminal to realize it is reading C ? i remeber it is somehting like usr/!#bin/c something like that
<KM0201> wizardslovak: what instructions are you following?
<gsfai> hmm that changes the window themes, but gnome-panel is still dead
<hhhhh> #!.usr/bun/c ?
<hhhhh> */usr
<bluezone> let me try
<hhhhh> *bin
<gsfai> Bluezone: maybe #!/bin/c ?
<wizardslovak> KM0201, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<hhhhh> sorry for the bad typing
<shawn146> k cya i'la sk later
<hhhhh> /bin/c doesnt exist
<gsfai> hhhhh, never programmed in c
<shcherbak> gsfai: apt-get install -f
<KM0201> wizardslovak: a lot of that is totally unecessary... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<gsfai> shcherbak, done this before
<gsfai> 3 times
<maco> hhhhh: what on earth are you trying to do?
<KM0201> wizardslovak: if you have a live CD, it shouldn't take you but a minute
<hhhhh> there is /usr/bin/c++
<wizardslovak> i got live cd
<maco> hhhhh: c isnt a scripting language
<wizardslovak> thats how i type from it
<shawn146> if i ame ven visible
<shawn146> *even
<gem_cat> what needs to be changed so sane-find-scanner works without sudo?
<hhhhh> i use python which is #!/usr/bin/python
<shcherbak> gsfai: try to purge any of applets and install it?
<gsfai> (gnome-panel:3901): Bonobo-Activation-CRITICAL **: bonobo_activation_query: assertion `ac != NULL' failed -- Segmentation fault
<gsfai> hhhhh, perl was #!/usr/bin/perl :P
<shcherbak> gsfai: or rather whole panel
<hhhhh> and then of course there's  #!/usr/bin/php :p
<gsfai> and #!/bin/bash
<Crash1hd> Primary or extended partition? if its ment for only storing data like video files
<gsfai> shcherbak, how can i do this?
<hhhhh> #!/bin/sh
<maco> hhhhh: those are all scripting languages though. c isnt
<skeapp> z
<Crash1hd> neiz, rww Primary or extended partition? if its ment for only storing data like video files
<anygivenname> sudenly my keyboard is typing numbers instead of letters onsome eys...I have restarted but still the same issue
<shcherbak> gsfai: apt-get remove --purge <sth> && apt-get update && apt-get install <sth> (each part with sudo)
<rww> Crash1hd: you probably want extended
<gsfai> anygivenname, check num lock
<Crash1hd> rww, whats the difference? out of curiosity'
<KM0201> anygivenname: sys/pref/keyboards... what does the "Layouts" tab say?
<rww> Crash1hd: on most systems, you can only have four primary partitions total. an extended partition is a primary partition that's a container for one or more "logical partitions", and you can have a lot of logical partitions. So technically, the choice is between primary and logical, I guess.
<anygivenname> num lock fixed it...thanks gsfai
<gsfai> no problem :)
<Crash1hd> rww, thanks :)
<rww> Crash1hd: some OSes need their system partition to be a primary partition to boot properly. I don't think Linux still does, and either way a data partition can safely be logical.
<gsfai> shcherbak, it still crashes
<gsfai> if only i could get synaptic to work :/
<hhhhh> so do you want to run an uncompiled c++ file?
<shcherbak> gsfai: you do not have synaptic?
<rohdef> what do I do if ecryptfs-mount-private does nothing?
<maco> hhhhh: not possible
<gsfai> soula@shop:~$ synaptic   --  Segmentation fault
<shcherbak> gsfai: does apt works?
<Crash1hd> rww, right :)
<maco> rww: linux does not
<maco> rww: logical partitions are how some guy had like 60 distros on one system
<hhhhh> does ubuntu come with a c compiler?
<Honthertanshye> hhhhh: gcc
<rww> !build-essential | hhhhh
<ubottu> hhhhh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hhhhh> ok
<shcherbak> gsfai: have you tried to reinstall gdm?
<gsfai> shcherbak, yes, but i cant use aptitude or apt-get with the same ease i use synaptic
<gsfai> im am trying to avoid that
<gsfai> but it wouldnt make any difference anyway
<gsfai> the binaries never change
<bluezone> hhhhh: yes
<bluezone> hhhhh, gcc
<botcat> i agree
<shcherbak> gsfai: ok, gconf-editor? does it works?
<gsfai> yep
<histo> hhhhh: you can install one
<histo> hhhhh: if it's not there
<shcherbak> What is command to reset panel in gconf?
<maco> !resetpanels | shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shcherbak> gsfai: follow last ubottu... remark
<shcherbak> maco, ty
<gsfai> gnome-panel restarted, and i got twenty application crash reports
<gsfai> (more like eight)
<xindz> I have two users in a group called "bananas" and i want the two users to share a directory called "Downloads" with alot of underdirectory. I want that both users to have acces to read/write in the directory. How can i do that?
<gsfai> maco: i doubt that someone can even list 60 distros, not mentioning having them installed :P
<gsfai> xindz, chgrp
<xindz> Explain more :
<histo> xindz: make the group owner of the directory
<histo> xindz: ever directory/file has user / group / others permissions.
<gsfai> chgrp ./Downloads bananas
<deco> what packages are needed in order to have a complete perl  ?
<deco> for example stock perl is missing perldoc
<histo> xindz: so the directory could be like chown xindz:banannas Downloads
<xindz> ok
<gsfai> and     chmod g+rw ./Downloads
<xindz> But how about all under folders ?
<rohdef> how can I access an encrypted home-directory? ecryptfs-mount-private does nothing (not even ask for a password)
<gsfai> --recursive / -r
<xindz> thanks
<Dimitar> i had both ubuntu and windows xp, ubuntu failed after power loss for some reason and windows is fine. where are my desktop data from ubuntu now?
<histo> Dimitar: /home/Dimitar/Desktop
<Dimitar> i have just two partitions but in windows i dont know where tofind the data i had in ubuntu
<gsfai> you probably wont be able to find the ext3/ext4 partition under windows
<histo> Dimitar: you need to install an ext3 filesystem reader in windows to see ubuntu partition
<histo> gsfai: you can with a reader
<the_eye_> I cant mount samba share from nautilus, working only with ip, why ?
<gsfai> never heard of a reader before
<lighta> d
<zakwilson> Is there a reasonably usable ext4 driver for Windows?
<histo> Dimitar: gsfai fs-driver.org
<mockillo> Hi everyone. Is this the right place to ask about netbook remix issues?
<DavidJL> or a liveCD install
<rww> no, and the ext3 driver doesn't work with default ext3 partition settings on recent versions of Ubuntu.
<uni4dfx> how can i configure gnome-screensaver to let multimedia keys through ?
<rww> or most other distributions, actually
<histo> rww: what the fs-driver.org one?
<rww> histo: correct
<shcherbak> gsfai: srange, but all "synaptic seg fault" point to "sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/*.bin"
<rww> I had some fun times a year or so ago figuring all that out.
<gsfai> shcherbak, done this
<gsfai> doesnt work :(((
<sero> hola
<sero> spanish
<sero> please
<linux_is_my_hero> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<gsfai> also done update-apt-xapian-index && apt-get update
<histo> !es | sero
<ubottu> sero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sero> thanks
<gem_cat> deco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80834
<Dimitar> hello?
<histo> hello
<gsfai> hello!
<bazoof> hello
<Dimitar> and where is . ? :)
<linux_is_my_hero> my linux computer won't see my ipod and my ipod makes a beep when i plug it in
<histo> !ipod | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<histo> Dimitar: where is what?
<shcherbak> gsfai: so, gtk then.
<Dimitar> i mean root
<ResQue> i am using the "Creat Partition" tool that comes of part of the install wizard. its asking me for a mount point, but where is this info stored. if i select the parition to be "/" root how does ubuntu know at next boot time that this is what i have choosen? is it stored in a file like fstab i am looking for a deeper understanding of how this works
<histo> Dimitar: i'm confused what is your question
<histo> ResQue: yea /etc/fstab
<brett__> It's stored in /etc/fstab
<maco> ResQue: yes it goes into fstab when you do the install
<gsfai> Dimitar,  . is wherever you are
<ResQue> histo thanks. that was lots easyer than i though it was going to be haha
<ResQue> MAAAAAD thanks as well
<maco> ResQue: if youre trying to modify an existing install not do a new one, then you need to change the fstab on that disk
<maco> ResQue: and in that case, gparted or fdisk is what you ought to use instead of the partitioner
#ubuntu 2010-12-29
<Dimitar> histo can you recommend me one please?
<Frenk> Hey I have an issue with mysql =(  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<g0th> hi
<g0th> when I use mplayer -ao alsa, then seeking is very "responsive"/fast but if I use -ao pulse it is "laggy"/slow
<histo> Dimitar: recoment you one what?
<g0th> any idea why?
<Random832> is there a way to go to 'server edition' by removing all desktop-related packages and installing some metapackage for all the server stuff?
<Random832> like you can with kubuntu etc
<gsfai> Frenk, i had this error too... not sure how i solved it... try checking the .conf file
<the-great-pandem> hallo
<maco> g0th: different way of buffering i think...pulse fills up a buffer and empties it, refilling only as needed. alsa tries to refill constantly
<rww> Random832: Ubuntu Server is Ubuntu Desktop without the ubuntu-desktop package and with linux-server package instead of linux-generic
<the-great-pandem> please help me
<g0th> maco: well the "pulse" way sucks bad
<histo> Random832: different kernel
<ssfarias> boa noite
<maco> g0th: depends what you want *shrug* if youre more interested in not having it constantly waking up to refill the buffer then youd want pulse
<woodzy> when i use the 'sudo apt-get --reinstall <application>' does it reset the settings for that application to default?
<maco> !pt | ssfarias
<ubottu> ssfarias: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Frenk> gsfai: there is no conf >D? wtf
<maco> the_eye_: you havent asked a question
<Random832> rww: i guess i don't know what all is ubuntu-desktop dependencies and what would be there anyway
<bobbyd> woodzy: use purge
<ssfarias> ok
<histo> woodzy: no it will keep your old configs
<Random832> after removing ubuntu-desktop and walking through deborphan removing stuff with no dependencies, it's getting pretty minimal
<woodzy> bobbyd? can you explain?
<rww> Random832: Ubuntu Server is command-line only. It's pretty minimal by default...
<bobbyd> Random832: what are you trying to do?
<eightiesk> !unit
<woodzy> histo: how would i reset an applications settings to default?
<rww> Random832: just ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, linux-generic, a bootloader, and language packs.
<eightiesk> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<rww> Random832: sorry, s/generic/server/
<histo> woodzy: purge it
<eightiesk> can you install unity ?
<maco> rww: i didnt think there was still a separate server kernel
<bobbyd> woodzy: apt-get purge <app_name>
<gsfai> frenk, it should be called my.cnf
<rww> !info linux-server maverick
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<bobbyd> woodzy: without the angle brackets
<rww> eightiesk: not on maverick, no.
<Frenk> gsfai: root@mail ~ # locate my.conf root@mail ~ # locate my.cnf
<woodzy> ok, thanks.
<maco> rww: oh ok
<Frenk> gsfai: both nothing
<Dimitar> histo after installation the rest is intuitive ? i should be able to figure it out quickly or it is complex?
<Dimitar> i mean i need to get things back fast for tomrow
<rww> maco: it may be a transitional package. dunno.
<eightiesk> rww when or what i am willing to download the beta if its out
<gsfai> did u just install mysql?
<histo> Dimitar: installing what?
<Frenk> i reinstalled it
<maco> rww: its a metapackage, and Depends: linux-generic-pae
<gsfai> it should be in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<g0th> maco: I would say that in this case it is pretty obvious that -ao alsa is _MUCH_ better than -ao pulse
<halcyon-sky> yo!!!
<histo> Dimitar: I have no idea what you are talking about?
<halcyon-sky> how's it goin tonight, guys
<rww> eightiesk: It's on natty. You should /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support related to it.
<gsfai> !offtopic | halcyon-sky
<ubottu> halcyon-sky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Frenk> gsfai: if i vi it vi wants to create a new file
<the_eye_> <maco> yes, I cant mount samba shares in nautilus. Only mounts with ip
<gsfai> then try /etc/my.cnf
<maco> the_eye_: no idea
<halcyon-sky> can i ask a best practices questoin here or do I need to post that in offtopic?
<Lxndr> My Ubuntu desktop computer refuses to boot (I get a 'Gave up waiting for root device.' error). It booted fine six days ago, before I shut it off to go spend holidays with my family. Now it fails. Please tell me how to get my desktop working again so I'm not stuck on my laptop.
<woodzy> thanks guys, it worked. :)
<bobbyd> woodzy: np
<jon8> now hear me out ... i _KNOW_ there are plenty of threads regarding .bashrc and people posting theres. Does anyone care to share theirs via pastebin.ca -- that would contain things that would help a nub like myself? Please K? thanks! :)
<woodzy> bobbyd, can i use purge to reset my desktop settings to default?
<Frenk> gsfai: this file also dont exist - what the heck is going on oO
<gsfai> Frenk, my.cnf is probably playing hide&seek :P
<Lxndr> My Ubuntu 10.10 desktop computer refuses to boot (I get a 'Gave up waiting for root device.' error). It booted fine six days ago, before I shut it off to go spend holidays with my family. Now it fails. Please tell me how to get my desktop working again so I'm not stuck on my laptop. Can anyone help?
<gsfai> try ~/.my.cnf
<gsfai> Lxndr, fsck
<mockillo> Lxndr: Boot livecd and fsck the disk
<Frenk> gsfai: i think locate is fine and if locate didnt find anything ... the file just dont exist -.-
<gsfai> wow fsck is sooo easy to mispell
<gsfai> Frenk, i would say you try to reinstall the mysql-server package
<Lxndr> mockillo, gsfai: I lack any CDs of Ubuntu (and this laptop fails to have a CD burner, as well).
<mockillo> Have a pendrive?
<Frenk> gsfai: apt-get install -reinstall mysql-server?
<gsfai> Lxndr, can you boot into recovery mode?
<gsfai> frenk: i would prefer    apt-get remove --purge mysql-server && apt-get install mysql-server
<Frenk> gsfai: does it delete my databases oO???
<gsfai> ehh probably
<maco> Frenk: purge likely will
<gsfai> try going into a terminal
<Lxndr> mockillo: No pen drive. gsfai: I've tried every recovery mode I have (I have 4 available in GRUB). None boot. Windows XP (available in GRUB, as well) *does* boot.
<gsfai> and typing    sudo find / -name "*my*cnf"
<mockillo> So you can boot XP?
<Lxndr> mockillo: I can, indeed, boot XP.
<v0lksman> anyone know if I need any additional libs to be able to access a blackberry tour 9630 in 10.04?
<v0lksman> lsusb doesn't list any RIM devices
<mockillo> Lxndr: What filesystem is your disk? ext3 or 4?
<v0lksman> but the phone is charging off my USB port so I know it's not a connection issue...
<Lxndr> mockillo: Not entirely sure. How can I find that out?
<v0lksman> nothing in dmesg either...seems pretty suspect
<mockillo> Well, boot from another device that can read the filesystem :P
<mockillo> Lxndr: Can't you burn a new livecd from this computer if you can boot Windows XP?
<Frenk> gsfai: Just /etc/mysql/conf.d/mysqld_safe_syslog.cnf  and /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.1/examples/my-small.cnf
<fabiobik> what is the command to update list
<fabiobik> update pakages
<Lxndr> mockillo: If I had a blank CD, probably. Unfortunately, I lack one.
<fabiobik> in ubuntu
<v0lksman> fabiobik, apt-get update
<mockillo> aptitude update and upgrade
<mockillo> update for list, upgrade for actual upgrade of packages
<fabiobik> to upgrade the list
<fabiobik> to see if have new versions of pakages
<Dimitar> histo what now i installed it
<Skaperen> can you do 2 or more commands on apt-get at once, like doing an update, upgrade, and install some packages, all in one apt-get command?
<Dimitar> where is the partition? :)
<gsfai> Frenk, try reading /etc/mysql/conf.d/mysqld_safe_syslog.cnf,   /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.1/examples/my-small.cnf is just a documentation
<mockillo> Lxndr: Ah :S Well, your best bet is to get a nother device to boot from.
<Lxndr> mockillo: Just got a blank CD. Let's see if burning actually works.
<mockillo> Go for it :)
<Frenk> gsfai: content of the file> [mysqld_safe] syslog
<Lxndr> (tbh, I have horrible luck burning CDs)
<mockillo> fabiobik: aptitude update and then aptitude upgrade will update your repos and show you available upgrades, and ask you to do them.
<histo> Dimitar: i've been responding to you that I have no idea what you are talking about.
<gsfai> Frenk, im honestly out of ideas,
<Dimitar> histo i installed the ext reader
<bluezone> Lxndr: same, just dont do like me and use the built in windows one
<Dimitar> histo so how can i see my files now ?
<Random832> i removed a bunch of packages and now ssh X11 forwarding doesn't work, what am I missing?
<gem_cat> what is the deal with the permissions in Ubuntu? - I changed the permissions /dev/sg2 to (r-x) but the scanimage does not see it
<gsfai> THOUGH
<gsfai> read /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.1/examples/my-small.cnf
 * Random832 was trying to remove everything gui related except a couple programs
<mockillo> Lxndr: imgburn is rather safe, if you usually have bad luck :P
<histo> Dimitar: I don't know supposedly rww said that it isn't working.  But i'd ask in #windows.
<Spaztic_One> having issues installing a program. something about my gtk libraries? I think its just an old program and looking for an old set of libs. here is my terminal: http://pastebin.com/LCGNyLLp
<gsfai> it might say what to do
<Random832> what packages are required for x11 ssh forwarding to work?
 * gsfai is never out of ideas
<Skaperen> what I would like to do is an apt-get upgrade and an apt-get install for some packages, all at once, so it lists everything to be done for both and asks me Y/N just once
<mockillo> Random832: X11 and SSH server I assume
<Random832> mockillo: define "X11'
<Skaperen> Random832: just the ssh client
<mockillo> On Debian I just had to install ssh server and the core xorg package atleast.
<mockillo> Not sure what that package is called on ubuntu
<Frenk> gsfai: thanks
<Random832> Skaperen: er, server side. as in, i can't forward my Xming from putty on my windows machine
<Skaperen> Random832: then run ssh in a context where DISPLAY variable is set
<Random832> and it worked before and my putty config hasn't changed
<Skaperen> Random832: are you running an X server on your windows machine?
<Random832> Skaperen: yes
<dnquark> greetings all.  after I upgraded to 10.10, grub2 lost my Windows menu entries
<Random832> did i not mention Xming?
<Frenk> gsfai: mh maybe I need to create the my.conf file?
<gsfai> Frenk, x-actly :P
<Skaperen> Random832: the question then is if putty will detect that and do it automatically
<Random832> it worked before, and nothing's changed on this end
<Frenk> is there a default file?
<Skaperen> Random832: the forwarding is initiated by the client
<gsfai> well
<dnquark> and os-prober doesn't detect windows
<Frenk> like an example i can just paste
<Random832> Skaperen: nothing has changed in my putty config
<gsfai> /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.1/examples/my-small.cnf
<gsfai> :P
<Random832> but i've uninstalled a bunch of stuff on the ubuntu machine
<dnquark> can somone help me add windows entries back to grub?..
<Random832> what _exactly_ does ssh x11 forwarding depend on, on the ssh server side?
<gsfai> not just ubuntu, but my whole room is falling apart O_O
<Skaperen> Random832: ssh will know you have an X11 context when it seens the environment variable DISPLAY defined (possibly with the correct X11 reference syntax)
<gsfai> maybe 2012 was wrong? maybe its 2011?
<Skaperen> Random832: I don't know how a program on Windows would detect that there is an X server running there
<Random832> Skaperen: it's NOT a problem on the windows/putty end - nothing has changed there
<Skaperen> Random832: so putty is setting up the forwarding?
<Random832> ...
<Random832> the problem is the _only_ visible difference is that $DISPLAY isn't defined on the ubuntu side after i connect, and i haven't made any changes on the windows end
<Frenk> gsfai: no i created both files - mysql still doesnt work
<Random832> i don't have a clue how to diagnose this, and you need to just STOP telling me it's something wrong with my putty config because NOTHING has changed there since it worked before
<Skaperen> Random832: is the sshd on the ubuntu side doing a listen on an X11 port number?
<Random832> no, it's not - that's the PROBLEM
<Random832> there is something i have uninstalled that it apparently needed to do that and i have no clue what
<gsfai> frenk: there should be an option for mysql to get its configuration from. find it!
<xPhilosx> So whats the story on 10.10 networking?  I've look for solutions for about 2 hours and I cannot get even a wired connection established.  I've tried to use the standard network/interfaces configuration and the Network applet but neither seem to work.  Is there some well known bug that I can't seem to locate?
<Skaperen> Random832: then either the sshd config is blocking it (that'd not the default) or putty is not initiating it for some reason (must not be due to the configs you didn't change, but maybe something else)
<Dr_Willis> when doing X forwarding - i thought the SSH agent set somthing up for that.
<Random832> the ONLY thing that has changed since when it worked is i have uninstalled a large number of packages on the ubuntu side
<Skaperen> Random832: you need openssh-server on the ubuntu side
<Random832> uh, that wasn't one of them - i know i need a sshd :P
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the ssh agent is not part of sshd.. but in some other package.
<Skaperen> Random832: that should be all you need ... but I don't have putty so I can't test it that way ... I have Debian, Slackware, and Ubuntu here right now
<Random832> Skaperen: and you have an ubuntu box that has nothing X-related installed except for [say] gdmap and its dependencies?
<Frenk> I try mysqld_safe )
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  so youy are using what on the windows side to actually Display the X programs? xming?
<Random832> there's no x server, there's no metapackage like xbase-clients or xutils
<Random832> i'm thinking there's something in one of the latter that is missing
<Random832> Dr_Willis: yes
<Skaperen> Random832: I do have servers with no X at work
<Random832> Skaperen: and you can run X apps on them?
<Random832> and they have no X server _installed_ not just none running
<Skaperen> Random832: no ... because those apps are not there
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  ive done similer setups.. but i found letting the xming wizard handle just launchign me an xterm worked better then using putty :)
<Frenk> gsfai: mysqld_safe works =)
<gsfai> :D
<gsfai> the lamp works too :P
<Random832> Skaperen: my goal is to run X apps on a computer that has no X server installed, displaying on the forwarded display
<Random832> for some reason it's not working
<Random832> and you're just saying that it should work without any evidence
<mockillo> Random832: Just to rule out windows/putty end, don't you have a linux box around you can ssh -X to the ubuntu server just to check?
<Skaperen> Random832: I think the question is, if I ssh from my Ubuntu+X11 desktop at work to one of the servers, will the X port be listening even though no X apps are there to use it ... that I don't know ... would have to test it tomorrow
<Random832> mockillo: I have already ruled out the windows/putty end to my satisfaction. It literally worked two hours ago.
<mockillo> Well, you need X installed on the physical machine that executes the code.
<Random832> and nothing has changed on that end
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  just testing here.. i putty in, with the X forwarding enabled. I get a DISPLAY of 'localhost:11.0'
<Random832> i was even _in the same putty ssh session_ when it stopped working
<mockillo> And in the case of X forwarding you execute the code on the remote end
<Skaperen> Random832: did sshd just stop listening on the X11 port while in that session?
<Skaperen> Random832: or did DISPLAY get undefined in the shell?
<Random832> Skaperen: i don't actually know, i didn't check netstat before restarting putty
<Random832> all i know is i could no longer run apps, and after i restarted putty it no longer listened on the port or defined DISPLAY for the [new] shell
<UndiFineD> ?
<Skaperen> Random832: but NOW ... when you make a new ssh session, it is NOT even listening on the X port at all?
<Random832> it's not listening on it at all
<gem_cat> gsfai, I am new to Ubuntu but have used another dist for many years - I am trying to get my scanner to work - it works cl with sudo - I tried changing the port permissions but scanimage does not see the scanner without sudo - what else do I need to change?
<bobbyd> Random832: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<Dr_Willis> xming latest versions are still not Public are they. :( have to use the version from 2007 if i want the free version.
<Skaperen> Random832: any way you can do a similar test from a Linux/BSD/Unix desktop box running an X server, with genuine openssh client, to the same box, and see if that has the same problem?
<Random832> i'm not made of computers
<Skaperen> Random832: just asking
<gsfai> gem_cat, im afraid i've never worked with scanners :/
<bobbyd> Random832: really?
<KM0201> Random832: lol...
<supercom32> When looking at the sensor applet, what does temp1, temp2 mean? I know what core1, core2 means but...
<gem_cat> thanks anyway gsfai
<gsfai> supercom32, temperature
<Skaperen> Random832: to diagnose it, I'd have to do some things with an ssh client ... and I have no idea how to do those things with putty
<Random832> bobbyd: THANK YOU!
<bobbyd> supercom32: mainboar temp?
<Skaperen> Random832: with openssh client, I'd set up some debugging modes
<gem_cat> bbl
<Random832> Skaperen: bobbyd's link pointed out i need xauth
<DysteR_HelpMe> wheres everyone
<supercom32> bobbyd: No idea. But it shows a higher temprature than the core1, core2 does so.
<bobbyd> Random832: google is your friend
<Random832> bobbyd: i tried google, stuff like 'x11 forwarding stopped working'
<Random832> doesn't work if i don't know what to search for
<bobbyd> supercom32: doesn't the lmsensors client tell you that?
<gsfai> I FOUND THE PROBLEM!!!!11!!!oneone!!!!!!!eleven!!!
<gsfai> it originates from a library called libc
<bobbyd> Random832: use metagoogle
<Skaperen> Random832: you won't need xauth if you do "xhost +" on an existing session via that X server ... how to do that in Windows I have no idea
<Skaperen> Random832: "xhost +" tells X to allow any host to connect
<shcherbak> `1~1~1~1~1~1~1~1~1~3~3~3~
<shcherbak> sorry
<gsfai> shcherbak, lol wtf? :P
<bergqvistjl> Is this the right room for a major bug/problem troubleshooting?
<supercom32> bobbyd: It says smBus nForce2 adapter. Whats that?
<Random832> Skaperen: er, then i wouldn't be doing SSH X11 forwarding i'd just be directly connecting to X
<exxtreme> exaile is not connecting to shoutcast radio..i upgraded it to 0.3.2.0 and still won't work.
<bobbyd> supercom32: that's the motherboard chipset
<shcherbak> Pillow on keyboard.
<Skaperen> Random832: ssh can do forwarding with or without xauth ... but X might not allow it
<bobbyd> supercom32: try googling that and maybe someone on the hyperwebs knows :)
<Skaperen> Random832: I've done it ... but that wasn't a case with Windows, so I don't know the effect with that
<bergqvistjl> ill ask anyway lol, Basically (ive had this problem with Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 both 64bit), every now and then (Usually every 2nd or 3rd time i start up), the system refuses to finish booting.
<gsfai> SO. how can i reinstall libc without removing half of my programs?
<bergqvistjl> its stops booting and completely freezes the system and seemingly random places during bootup, always before X starts.
<Skaperen> Random832: I do understand that this situation would not have given you an obvious search term to google for
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: does it only happen on boot?
<gartral> I have a darn strange problem
<bergqvistjl> yes, if it actually completes booting then its fine
<exxtreme> gsfai: try sudo apt-get install libc6
<bergqvistjl> i thought it was because i had my USB webcam in but it wasnt that.
<bergqvistjl> it just does it randomly though
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: then you need to grab a syslog from the failure and see if it's also producing a core dump
<gsfai> no changes
<BlueFish_> hello room does anyone know a good video podcast ,something like a how to (linux based-ubuntu )????
<jb__> I'm getting a lot of background static on my speakers in ubuntu that I don't get in windows- any suggestions?
<bergqvistjl> OK.
<bergqvistjl> how would i get that?
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: how long of time have you given it to finish ... just in case something is just taking way too long?
<Random832> Skaperen: putty manages its own authorization, i think, now that i look at the options
<bergqvistjl> 2hrs?
<bobbyd> syslog should be somewhere in /var/log
<Frenk> now i have got a new problem - my website is running (uses mysql) but i cant access phpmyadmin
<bergqvistjl> i can tell its frozen cos the keyboard leds dont light up. (num lock etc)
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: OK, 2 hours is beyond any of the delays I know about
<gsfai> frenk: no other clues?
<Frenk> gsfai: no ... site is running - in safe mode and with mysqld
<hiexpo> hola Edgan
<bergqvistjl> from the kernel messages i get on screen theres no errors, just the next line fails to appear and i know its frozen
<bergqvistjl> no HDD activity either
<gsfai> what do you get when trying to connect with it?
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: is it always at the same line? or near the same place?
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: at this point I'd guess some device is not responding after it first did respond to a probe ... USB devices are sometimes culpable in this ... the syslog as suggested might help
<Frenk> #2013 Unable to connect to server
<rats_> BlueFish_: try http://www.thelinuxlink.net/
<bergqvistjl> erm no, sometimes its before the fsck, sometimes its after.
<Spaztic_One> having issues installing a program. something about my gtk libraries? I think its just an old program and looking for an old set of libs. here is my terminal: http://pastebin.com/LCGNyLLp
<Frenk> in phpmyadmin
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: did you try doing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see if X would let you out to a text console?
<BlueFish_> thanks rat
<rats_> yw
<bergqvistjl> no, no keyboard response whatsoever
<bergqvistjl> this happens before X starts up
<jb__> I wonder if anyone can help: I'm getting a lot of background static on my speakers in ubuntu that I don't get in windows- any suggestions?
<gsfai> frenk: safemode obviously only supports connectin via the socket, not via port 336255215 or whatever port mysql uses
<bergqvistjl> it even does it if i boot into recovery mode as well
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: hmm, well I would run "lspci" and google for problems with your mainboard chipset or other components. And remove everything from the machine that you don't need connected
<gartral> I have a latencey issue with an atheros wifi card, can anyone help me pinpoint the problem? i'm running 10,10 32-bit
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: either some component is just broken, or there's a bug that's causing the kernel to lock up
<bergqvistjl> I have AHCI set for my HDD (1 sata drive), and my keyboard and mouse are USB, no other devices.
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: if there's a core dump on disk, that might give some clues
<bergqvistjl> right
<bobbyd> bergqvistjl: do you run windows too?
<bergqvistjl> Yes
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: next time it happens try this to see if the kernel is locked up hard ... Alt+SysRq+u then Alt+SysRq+o
<bobbyd> and obviously no lock-ups there?
<bergqvistjl> ok
<bergqvistjl> no probs on windows lol
<bobbyd> had to ask :)
<jimi_> I have a floppy disk image i mounted. I edited some files, now I want to push those changes back into the image. I tried dd if=/mnt/floppy of=foo.img but it says /mnt/floppy is a directory
<gartral> I have a latencey issue with an atheros wifi card, can anyone help me pinpoint the problem? i'm running 10,10 32-bit
<bergqvistjl> I have never had a BSOD in 1 year of using win7 lol, whereas all my mates have lol.
<bergqvistjl> i must be lucky
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: if those 2 keyboard actions get to the kernel, the first will remount all filesystems read/only and the 2nd will power off
<bergqvistjl> ok
<bergqvistjl> i think the last time it happened on 10.04, i looked at the logs and they just stopped, with no errors.
<gartral> there's no reason i need too ping out of freenode when im on WIFI
<Frenk> mysqld obviously doesnt start at all =(
<gsfai> anyway ladies and gentleman, im going to rejoin tomorrow
<bergqvistjl> its just odd that it only randomly happens, and not always in the exact same place
<gartral> bergqvistjl: I've had that happen 10.04 was log deficient
<gsfai> Frenk, check , check, cheeeeeeeck the .cnf
<Quantum_Ion> BSOD you like it
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: have you installed a proprietary video driver?
<gsfai> thats all i have to say
<bergqvistjl> yes Nvidia
<gsfai> have a nice night
<Quantum_Ion> I never had a BSOD on Ubuntu Linux but sometimes filesystems locked up on me because my computer was too Hot
<Jeruvy> Quantum_Ion: i
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: I've had Nvidia drive lock on me a couple times ... I'm sure it was Nvidia ... but it was still rare
<bergqvistjl> but i dont think thats the problem, cos it also happened when booting a live CD, which wasnt using proprietory drivers
<Spaztic_One> Anyone able to help with gtk problems?
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: but some more problematic cards might hose it ... or ... it could be anything else ... usually some hardware issue
<bergqvistjl> I hope its not my motherboard that has something funny in it somewhere which the kernel doesnt like
<bergqvistjl> (its a Biostar t-power i45.
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: you could always let it run memtest86 for a day :)
<bergqvistjl> ok
<plustax> Hey, how do I play a dvd .iso file?
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: when it happens, is the machine hot or cold?
<Moral_> I need a A small ubuntu iso, I'm setting up a honeypot. I dont need X11 or anything just CLI and the basics. Can Ubuntu provide that?
<exxtreme> <Spaztic_One> looks like ubuntu doesn't have that library (at least i can't find libgtk-1.2.so.0 in the repo
<plustax> I tried googling to no avail. mplayer brings the menu up but doesnt let me click anything to play it.
<jb__> I wonder if anyone can help: I'm getting a lot of background static on my speakers in ubuntu that I don't get in windows- any suggestions?
<bergqvistjl> its happend when cold.
<bergqvistjl> and hot
<tripelb> thnaks someone for that "how it used to be" link
<tripelb> sorry wrong wind
<Quantum_Ion> Nvidia is known for shipping bad graphics cards especially in laptops
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: are you comfortable with opening it up, unplugging everything (not all at once), including RAM, and firmly plugging it all back in?
<bergqvistjl> oh ive done that already lol
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: OK ... well ... hmmm
<Quantum_Ion> I am an using some kind of intel graphics chipset on a dell netbook
<Spaztic_One> exxtreme: You know how I can get it? Also, isn't that an old library? I think gtk is up to 2.2 now
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: replacing parts with others similar, or leaving optional parts out, might be the next hardware diagnosis
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<icarus-c> spankpole, 2.22.1
<icarus-c> Spaztic_One, 2.22.1
<bergqvistjl> well i took my tuner cards out and that made no differrence
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: and one important part to swap in a hardware swap test sequence is the power supply
<bergqvistjl> that might be tricky.
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: yeah ... it can require pulling a lot of stuff out to get it out
<bergqvistjl> well no, i just dont have another power supply
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB
<plustax> Hey, how do I play a dvd .iso file?
<plustax> I tried googling to no avail. mplayer brings the menu up but doesnt let me click anything to play it.
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: this is "borrow another 'pile of parts' (e.g. a friend's machine) time" :-)
<Moral_> I need a A small ubuntu iso, I'm setting up a honeypot. I dont need X11 or anything just CLI and the basics. Can Ubuntu provide that?
<bergqvistjl> is it because my HDD is on AHCI mode?
<exxtreme> <Spaztic_One>  sometimes i have to google for a missing library from another repository. Then extract the package to an empty folder.  Start the application with LD_LIIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/library  yourapp
<bergqvistjl> because i dont think it started doing that when I had it on compatibilty
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: I've had bad power supplies cause flaky problems about a dozen times in the past 10 years
<shcherbak> !minimal | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Moral_> shcherbak, thank you.
<bergqvistjl> the last messages i usually get before the error appeared to be scanning the SATA pors
<bergqvistjl> *ports
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: including two machines I built identically at the same time both fail a week apart
<shcherbak> plustax: iso need to be mounted
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas?
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: and it was power supply for them ... they were 5 years old
<plustax> shcherbak I mounted the iso
<bergqvistjl> my power supply is 6 months old
<Compositor> Hello I wrote a server application in my ubuntu virtual machine. i keep gettign a 10016 error when my windows host tries to connect. this includes 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.4 and even my real IP
<strigoi66> hello room
<bergqvistjl> and it was a proper decent one
<bergqvistjl> not a taiwanese knock-off
<Compositor> 1006!*
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: still can happen at 1 month old ... depends on quality of internal parts
<shcherbak> plustax: vlc?
<bergqvistjl> did you read what i said about AHCI?
<plustax> vlc wont play it either shcherbak
<yukun> 有中国人吗？
<strigoi66> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.04lts i have installed all packages for dvd playback and yet any time i try to play a dvd i get a (could not read from drive)Error. Does anyone have any idead?
<icarus-c> !cn | yukun
<ubottu> yukun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<strigoi66> ^ideas?
<gartral> ARGH
<icarus-c> icarus-c, but yes.
<nyRednek> yukun: we can't read that language
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas?
<yukun> thanks
<Lxndr> mockillo: the image is 50% downloaded. Hopefully, I'll soon be able to try burning it to a CD.
<bergqvistjl> Skaperen: did you read what I said about my drives being on ACHI?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB never happend before with 10.4
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas?
<shcherbak> plustax: mplayer -dvd-device=img.iso dvd://1
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: yeah, but I have no idea how that might or moght not affect it
<bergqvistjl> ok
<mrFrog23489> Hey all. So my windows pc is having troubles (won't boot all the way). I'm trying to recover some photos. I've booted up ubuntu 10.10 from the cd drive. Takes forever to get there, but I finally do. I have an external hard drive plugged in through usb. I'm copying files from the hard disk to the external hard disk. Right now it's going at like 200kb/s (way too slow). It'll take days and days to recover my data. Any ideas on how to
<bergqvistjl> i think the last messages that appear before it usuallly freezes concern scanning the sata ports for drives
<bergqvistjl> i spose i could change it over to compatability and see if that does anything?
<Skaperen> mrFrog23489: put the drive with the desired data into another machine
<plustax> shcherbak its said unknown command
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB never happend before with 10.4
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas?
<UncleChips> I have Ubuntu 9.04 under /etc/lighttpd/conf-available and conf-enabled... I can't find 10-auth.conf and might've deleted it before accidentally... I tried "sudo lighty-enable-mod auth" but the file is still missing... How can I rebuild it?
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: unplug all sata drives and boot from USB and see how that goes
<shcherbak> plustax: mplayer?
<plustax> wait should I type that exactly or put the path of the iso file in?
<bergqvistjl> OK
<bergqvistjl> well ill get back tomorow
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB never happend before with 10.4
<icarus-c> plustax, of course the path to your iso file
<Skaperen> bergqvistjl: g/l
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas? cheers
<plustax> yeah I did this
<plustax> mplayer -dvd-device=/home/plustax/Videos/movies/ETID_SHITHAPPENS.ISO dvd://1
<randomOfAmber> hello, if I have this working: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/UsingGesturetest with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad , then why can't I scroll with two fingers in applications?
<shcherbak> plustax: sorry, gave you rip command, this one: mplayer -dvd-device /mnt dvd://
<plustax> where in there do I put the path?
<UncleChips> randomOfAmber: scroll with TWO fingers? I thought scrolling up/down required one, and sideways required two
<hiexpo> terminal
<plustax> can you take that path I just gave you and make a line for me?
<Know1edge> Anyone know how to set the mousewheel scroll speed so its not super fast?
<randomOfAmber> UncleChips: well you can set it in mouse prefs
<randomOfAmber> Know1edge: system > preferences > mouse?
<hiexpo> Know1edge,
<hiexpo> ^
<Know1edge> Random832: Nope
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Guys , I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits I get a "error splicing file: input output error" when i try to copy stuff from my hd to my USB never happend before with 10.4 ...Any ideas on how to get around this?? Cheers!
<aeon-ltd> Know1edge: its limited, by something like 3 lines a scroll (one click of the gear)
<Know1edge> aeon-ltd: its scrolling way too fast
<Know1edge> like not even usable
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Great
<aeon-ltd> oh
<plustax> shcherbak can you put that path I gave you in the command I need to put in and paste it for me? :D
<plustax> That path is where the actual file is in my computer. Do I need to use archive mounter to mount it first?
<blueoyster> plustax, seriously man?
<fabiobik> anyone here from portugal?
<bluezone> Why is transmission going so slow compared to utorrent on windows, ( it is the same torrent) I wouldnt be complaining but im getting like 0.5kBps
<plustax> yeah I dont know what Im doing
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, what type of file and how is the usb formatted and is it a HD or a thumb
<blueoyster> plustax, put the command into a text editor and type
<randomOfAmber> bluezone: did you tweak the preferences at all? blocklist, prefer/require encryption, max peers/torrent?
<plustax> blueoyster you arent getting it. Thats not what Im asking him for.
<randomOfAmber> also, I think #transmission might have a channel of it's own
<plustax> I dont know WHERE in that command to put it.
<^^DP^^> hello
<blueoyster> ah hah! i see
<borkednbroken> Hey guys. I ran a bash script that tried to make my plymouth resolution higher, but it resulted in causing Ubuntu to only boot into recovery, and not able to boot normally at all. I think it somehow messed up my /etc/default/grub, could anyone pastebin theirs so I can compare? Also, any advice about my problem in general would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks a ton!
<randomOfAmber> !hi ^^DP^^
<randomOfAmber> o.O
<plustax> I can get my mplayer to PLAY the iso file. The dvd menu even comes up
<plustax> But I cant click play
<GayAndProud> Hey fellow gays!!!!!
<randomOfAmber> !hi | ^^DP^^
<randomOfAmber> hmm
<plustax> and it starts cycling through the different dvd menus
<shcherbak> plustax: what path?
<^^DP^^> "fellow gays"?
<nit-wit> lol
<plustax> shcherbak this is the command I put in   mplayer /home/plustax/Videos/movies/ETID_SHITHAPPENS.ISO
<GayAndProud> I'm gay :d
<nit-wit> not that there's anything wrong with that
<plustax> and it opens the movie and plays the menu screen and cycles quickly through the screens. But I cant click play
<^^DP^^> really?
<GayAndProud> Yeah
<^^DP^^> ME TOO
<^^DP^^> asl
<GayAndProud> I love cox
<gartral> ARGH
<shcherbak> plustax: point to mounted directory
<gartral> there's no reason i need too ping out of freenode when im on WIFI
<borkednbroken> !offtopic | ^^DP^^
<ubottu> ^^DP^^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<plustax> ahhh okay
<gartral> I have a latencey issue with an atheros wifi card, can anyone help me pinpoint the problem? i'm running 10,10 32-bit
<GayAndProud> 18 m California
<^^DP^^> 20 m london
<bluezone> randomOfAmber, yes, and i even tried another port several times
<borkednbroken> !offtopic > GayAndProud
<ubottu> GayAndProud, please see my private message
<icarus-c> is that minute or millisecond..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  as for now... (I have only installed Ubuntu ) we are talking of .avi files around 700MB The usb flash drive i have it is formated ntfs (filesystem type msdos) Sandisk
<Quantum_Ion> GayAndProud, How lomg you been Gay ?
<CyL> Evening folks, trying to mount a LVM LV which has the option user specified in /etc/fstab results in an permission denied error while trying to access the device... any advice on how can I overcome this?
<GayAndProud> U baby love l
<^^DP^^> GayAndProud, rpivate chat?
<plustax> shcherbak that didnt work
<plustax> the mounted path is archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fhome%252Fplustax%252FVideos%252Fmovies%252FETID_SHITHAPPENS.ISO/
<CyL> !votekick GayAndProud
<Quantum_Ion> GayAndProud, I hope you can get married to your boyfriend soon
<^^DP^^> Im gay, so what
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, strange error I have never run into this, No OS on the thumb correct?
<randomOfAmber> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shcherbak> plustax: how did you mount it?
<GayAndProud> I gucking love hairy black cock
<Quantum_Ion> wtf
<plustax> I right clicked the file and used archive mounter
<shcherbak> !admin
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit: OS as in operating system?
<plustax> it put it on my desktop
<Quantum_Ion> omg
<CyL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, yes
<Quantum_Ion> this convo is going nuts
<^^DP^^> What's the point of this chat?
<jetlinkin> I bought a new polaroid monitor for my son running 10.04 on an emachine.  Ubuntu boots and I can see the splash screen but then get a message on the screen that says "unsupported" with no other display
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nope.. just a regular usbflashdrive i use to store stuff.. never happend this stuff before ... not since warty
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: can't believe you encouraged it
<Quantum_Ion> to talk about Ub untu
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, lol I am not a hater
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: me either, but there's a time and a place
<plustax> shcherbak how should I mount it? I used archive mounter. Right clicked the file
<randomOfAmber> has anyone used testdrive before?
<bluezone> Why is transmission going so slow compared to utorrent on windows, ( it is the same torrent) I wouldnt be complaining but im getting like 0.5kBps
<bluezone> (yes i tweaked the settings)
<shcherbak> plustax: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bluezone:  because of your isp..
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, usually a thumb is better as a fat32, you might try that. The sandisk also has a U3 file which has caused problems, never heard of anythining associated with your error though
<bluezone> Gorilla_No_Baka,  no i get speeds of 1 mBps on windows with utorrent
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bluezone:  because of your isp.. try to enable the encryption or just download deluge and make sure you have the encryption enabled for the full stream
<jetlinkin> I put in a live desktop cd and I can get into rescue mode.  I can't remember the file to edit for the monitor settings
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bluezone:  all right
<azizLIGHTS> how can i see the cpu usage % in livecd
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i never use transmission.. is for me is very slow... i use deluge
<lotec> i am about to do my first ubuntu install any pointers
<^^DP^^> is this like a tech support chat?
<nit-wit> bluezone, try deluge in linux
<bluezone> okay
<randomOfAmber> lotec: back up your data, ask if you have questions :)
<cryptodira> would someone point me to the solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after boot on a toshiba satellite notebook with amd chips and running  10.04..thanks.
<shcherbak> bluezone: enable more connections, peer exchange, encription
<CyL> Evening folks, trying to mount a LVM LV which has the option user specified in /etc/fstab results in an permission denied error while trying to access the device... any advice on how can I overcome this?
<d9500> azizLIGHTS, click System--Administration--System Monitor
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  it is a normal usb without the U3 thing.. i don`t like that crap i delete it right away
<azizLIGHTS> thx d9500
<lotec> got an error right out of the bat, initramfs Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/ubuntu/
<plustax> shcherbak check pm's my friend
<d9500> azizLIGHTS, no problem.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well there is  STUPID bug then in ubuntu 10.10  i mean this error is all over the internet  http://www.google.com/search?q=Error+splicing+file:+Input/output+error+ubuntu&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivnsfd&ei=s4UaTd7SPISWhQfK5qi3Dg&start=20&sa=N
<Quantum_Ion> =
<Quantum_Ion> =
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, other then the error isplicing file any other error like fle size...etcs there
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nope that`s it..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nope that`s it.. nit-wit
<jetlinkin> I bought a new polaroid monitor for my son running 10.04 on an emachine.  Ubuntu boots and I can see the splash screen but then get a message on the screen that says "unsupported" with no other display
<jetlinkin> I put in a live desktop cd and I can get into rescue mode.  I can't remember the file to edit for the monitor settings
<UnholyTerror> jetlinkin, that's all it says?
<d9500> jetlinkin, are you referring to xorg.conf? i didn't think newer ubuntus still used that unless you'd installed proprietary video car drivers
<ZykoticK9> jetlinkin, "unsupported" is an odd message to be getting.  If you have and /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you should move it to a different name to allow autodetection.
<jetlinkin> UnholyTerror:  Yes.  I just get a splash in the center of the screen.  I think it is generated by the monitor itself
<UnholyTerror> jetlinkin, does it work with the livecd in normal mode?
<borkednbroken> Hey guys. I ran a bash script that tried to make my plymouth resolution higher, but it resulted in causing Ubuntu to only boot into recovery, and not able to boot normally at all. I think it somehow messed up my /etc/default/grub, could anyone pastebin theirs so I can compare? Also, any advice about my problem in general would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks a ton!
<jetlinkin> ZykoticK9: yeah that is the file I was looking for and I do not have it.  I need it to autodetect again
<cryptodira> would someone point me to the solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after boot on a toshiba satellite notebook with amd chips and running  10.04..thanks.
<ndxtg> I've just created a new logical partition,  what is the fastest way to move files from other partitions to it (same HDD)?
<jetlinkin> UnholyTerror:  yes I can get it working with the cd but as soon as I boot from harddrive I loose the display
<ZykoticK9> jetlinkin, if you don't have it then autodetection is already in place.  what graphics card are you using, and what cable type are you using?
<ask> Hi, new to ubuntu 10.10 need help with networking,  i can see windows pc onmy network on the ubuntu pc but cannot see ubuntu pc on the windows 7 network.  I can ping ubuntu pc from windows 7 but not the other way around
<Sean93> "mkvextract tracks ~/Videos/Avatar\ 1080p\ sample/Avatar.2009.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.sample.mkv TID1:Track\ ID\ 4" gives the error "Error: Invalid track ID/file name specification in argument 'TID1:Track ID 4'". how do i fix it?
<jetlinkin> ZykoticK9:  Well I can't seem to figure out the card.  and the cable is a new VGA cable from the store and it works with the live cd
<ZykoticK9> ask, the not being able to ping could be explained if you have a firewall on your windows box.
<shcherbak> Sean93: try \ in front of :
<Gnurdux> Has anyone had anything like this happen with compiz: http://imagebin.org/129872
<ask> it is windows fire wal , I disabled it but the same with o effect
<ZykoticK9> jetlinkin, was wondering if it was VGA or the DV type...  sorry i have no idea then.  best of luck.
<shcherbak> Sean93: sorry, thats silly
<UnholyTerror> jetlinkin, is the computer running the livecd right now?
<ZykoticK9> jetlinkin, from livecd if you run "lspci | grep -i vga" it should list your video card.
<jetlinkin> UnholyTerror: yes.  I was booted in rescue mode but am now reloading just a normal mode from the live cd
<jetlinkin> ZykoticK9: BINGO  that is the command I have been trying to remember.  Thanks.  I am still pretty new and could not remember.  Now i can figure out the card
<ask> ZykoticK9, i have tried disabling firewall on windows box , still cannot ping
<jetlinkin> ZykoticK9: The card is a ATI RS480 (Radeon Xpress 22G Series)
<jetlinkin> ZykoticK9: * 200G Series
<lotec> is ubuntu going to run ok on this laptop? 1.4 core solo and 512mb of ram?
<Moral_> lotec, yes, it should.
<KM0201> ask: are you using virtualbox by chance?
<ZykoticK9> jetlinkin, well now you know the card :)  Sorry man I can't help with ATI stuff, best of luck.
<UnholyTerror> lotec, slow with more than a few apps open....
<splinter> Hi All
<Belial`> does anyone else have a problem with nautilus sometimes having slow operation while music is playing?
<atoi> mmm, what's the starndard command to disable apache2 running on startup? Or what conf do I edit on Ubuntu?
<Belial`> even starting up slower than usual.
<jsec> Just installed UNE on a new netbook I bought... and there is no wireless connectivity. In Network Connections, there isn't even a wireless device listed. Ideas on how to fix this?
<aeon-ltd> lotec: if you really want to make it lightweight i wouldn't use gnome ubuntu, perhaps lubuntu or xubuntu, mayb start from minimal/server install if you have the time
<dome22xl> Yeah Moral your ram is a little low but i think the CPU will help it out.
<splinter> I have a quick query, been trawling google most of the evening without a solid answer. is there a way to run itunes/an itunes clone so i can transfer music to my iphone?
<KM0201> jsec: need to figure out your wireless device  open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and find your wireless device, don't post the whole list here
<shcherbak> jsec: run jockey-text
<Moral_> dome22xl, talking to the wrong person, direct the answer at lotec
<Moral_> jsec, also, type dmesg and look for errors regarding the wireless device
<ZykoticK9> !iphone | splinter
<ubottu> splinter: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<KM0201> Moral_: it's probably just not detected, my guess is, broadcom or ralink
<lotec> not finding my wireless card
<lotec> i am just on the live cd,
<Moral_> KM0201, yeah, agreed.
<KM0201> lotec: do you knoww hat your wireless device is?
<UnholyTerror> splinter, rhythmbox or such is fine for syncing... question is does your iphone work with linux?
<dome22xl> What wireless device do you have lotec ?
<Moral_> lotec, try 'lsusb' without quotes
<Moral_> I know my wireless device is usb
<Moral_> even though it's internal
<itaylor57> splinter: short answer no
<ZykoticK9> atoi, i'd check if you can see an apache file in /etc/init/ then just move it to apacheWHATEVER.conf.disabled and it "should" prevent it from autostarting
<KM0201> Moral_: if it's internal... that shouldn't work, they run on the PCI bus
<splinter> I can plug the phone straight in and it mounts on the desktop and rhythmbox will play the music on it
<Moral_> KM0201, Rtl is all usb
<splinter> but transfering back is the issue
<atoi> ZykoticK9, yeah, I looked there... didn't see anything there.
<castortroy_> hey
<KM0201> Moral_: dunno, i've got realtek on another computer, and it shows up under lspci
<dome22xl> lspci will show all of your devices lotec and you'll see the one.
<splinter> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<UnholyTerror> splinter, what do you mean transfering back?
<splinter> to sych from my desktop to the iphone
<Moral_> scotty@SuperDinosaur:~/Desktop$ lsusb | grep RTL8187B
<Moral_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<jsec> Moral_: "Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat"
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  nit-wit
<lotec> network controller is broadcom: unkinow device 4311
<digitalfiz> does anyone know how to make wget access a webpage but not download it? can i set the output file to /dev/null?
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, yes
<UnholyTerror> splinter, check the links ubottu just gave you.
<Moral_> jsec, what's that from
<jsec> Moral_: dmesg
<KM0201> Moral_: i'm not calling you a liar, just saying.. onboard wiureless devices, usualy don't show up in lsusb.. usb devices do
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  nit-wit  just logged on as root and as it turned out as root I AM ABLE TO TRANSFER STUFF
<Moral_> KM0201, agreed
<Moral_> no hostility here :)
<jsec> Network controller is a RaLink RT3090
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i do not get that error anymore
<splinter> I have been UnholyTerror, will keep looking, thanks for that
<Moral_> jsec, are you the one with the wireless issues?
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, lspci
<jimi_> can someone recommend a image i can pxe boot, that will give me a command prompt where i can connect to a samba or windows share, and launch a windows installer?
<dome22xl> have you this Moral ? modprobe -f rt28060sta
<jsec> Moral_: yes
<Moral_> lkk
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: i know... moral and i were having a discussion
<Moral_> jsec, 1 sec
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, that will work but I think the transfered is root then
<UnholyTerror> splinter, can't you copy  them over drag n drop?
<lotec> i dont see the wifi listed, but i am prettysure it is intel
<icarus-c> jimi_, launch a windows installer?
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, yeah, i know... just thinking out load.
<UnholyTerror> loud
<daftykins> jimi_: got a machine that won't boot from any drive it has?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> no no.. I enabled the root  password .. I logged in as root graphicaly using X and only then i was able to transfer the files
<splinter> For the iPhone4 (iOS 4.1), music syncing does NOT work as libgpod has not implemented this yet. You can view the iPhone filesystem by using ifuse. - bugger, looks like its a no go. thanks for the help though :)
<KM0201> jsec: but i'm guessing you'll have to install tot ry this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747
<Gorilla_No_Baka> no no.. I enabled the root  password .. I logged in as root graphicaly using X and only then i was able to transfer the files  nit-wit
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, I looked on the web seemed to be many haphazard fixes no real ones, have you just tried changing a files name?
<jimi_> daftykins, doesnt have any drives... need to install windows for school ;(
<daftykins> jimi_: don't own a flash drive?
<CyL> well folks, I'm trying to mount something and I'm getting a permission denied error, even when trying to mount it as root, I'm a bit puzzled here, any help would be appreciated. Using Kubuntu 10.10
<Moral_> jsec, google is telling me that file isn't essential for wireless loadup
<Moral_> jsec, let me look around some more
<UnholyTerror> splinter, i'm sure that will change soon... patience.
<KM0201> jsec: what version of ubuntu are you using the live cd of?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Did that to no avail.. tried to compress it and all that ..the only thing that works is to be logged as root
<KM0201> jsec: cuz a post in that thread, suggests it works fine w/ 10.10
<dome22xl> sorry modprobe -f rt2860sta i meant Moral !
<TMKCodes_> digitalfiz, yes you can with -O /dev/null option
<digitalfiz> TMKCodes_, ok thanks i was just trying that i just didnt want it to blow up lol
<ZykoticK9> CyL, could you give some more details?  what are you mounting?  what error are you getting?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so.. to me it looks like some bug.. .. somebug related with the user account permissions
<jsec> KM0201: I've got 10.04 right now. I might d/l a copy of 10.10 if that's the case (I personally liked the 10.04 NE interface better, but I'd rather have wireless out of the box)
<KM0201> jsec: NE interface?
<jsec> KM0201: Netbook Edition
<KM0201> jsec: so download the 10.10 netbook edition?
<Moral_> Yeah, jsec that seems like the best idea.
<Moral_> 10.10
<KM0201> jsec: another thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600498
<jsec> KM0201, Moral_: thanks for the help guys. I'm going to go grab a copy of 10.10. bbl.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  so.. to me it looks like some bug.. .. somebug related with the user account permissions ..I mean i do not mind using root at all but this is not the way it used to be and i know Ubuntu does not really encourage the using of root
<supercom32> If I add a script to the folder "/etc/init.d" it will get run each time I startup right? As Root?
<gmoore> join #ubuntu
<jrood> hey, is there a way to use gdm themes in 10.10
<ZykoticK9> supercom32, doubt it.
<ZykoticK9> jrood, short answer is No
<jrood> long answer?
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, if you have to run that way just use alt f2 the type gksudo nutilus and you will have root in hoome
<supercom32> ZykoticK9 is there a way to get a script to run in the Background as root at startup?
<Dr_Willis> jrood:  install the old GDM...
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, *gksudo nautilus
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  :)) nit-wit
<CyL> ZykoticK9: I'm trying to mount a LVM LV I had just created, I had added the following line in fstab: "/dev/mapper/vg-vault /mnt/vault fuse user,noauto,noexec 0 2", and when issuing a "mount /mnt/vault" I got the following error "/bin/sh: /dev/mapper/vg-vault: Permission denied", even when trying to mount it as root
<ZykoticK9> jrood, with some 3rd party stuff you might be able to change to a handful of themes Mint and such - if you use Ubuntu Tweak
<Dr_Willis> jrood:  there are a few gdm2 themes out.
<splinter> thanks again. night all
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  a lot easier to use ROOT:P
<lotec> yea i dont see the wifi card listed
<jrood> sweet, thanx!
<ZykoticK9> CyL, sorry i know next to nothing about LVM (my first exposure recently using Fedora), best of luck.
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, just the home is root then untl you close that window
<gmoore> join #PinguyOS
<phuzion> ws hamradio
<CyL> ZykoticK9: well, I believe lvm is not the issue here... just treat /dev/mapper/vg-vault as a normal block device... the permission denied error is what is puzzling me
<CyL> ZykoticK9: maybe this is realted to selinux?
<twiztid> hey all, quick question...   Ive successfully connected to my windowsXP machine from ubuntu 10.10's terminal server client but im no seeing the cursor! any ideas?
<CyL> *related
<ZykoticK9> CyL, something else i know next to nothing about (selinux)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  just for fun i am gonna give it a shot... but since i have the root account enabled it does not really matter  to me
<CyL> ZykoticK9: any clue about the permission denied problem?
<ZykoticK9> CyL, nope - good luck.
<marcio> hi
<CyL> ZykoticK9: thanks
<supercom32> does "/etc/init.d/rc.local" get run as root?
<icarus-c> supercom32, yes
<itaylor57> supercom32: not in 10.10
<supercom32> icarus-c: That means any called script also gets root access? Like if I went "Tempwatch.sh &" it will get run in the background as root?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  copying.. 1.5 GB ... let`s see  if i can copy it all
<twiztid> cursor isnt drawing while using terminal server client ubuntu->XP... but it draws just fine XP->ubuntu...
<supercom32> itaylor57: How do I get a script to run in the background as root in 10.10?
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, probably how big is the thumb
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 16 GB
<lotec> anyone?
<lotec> cant get wifi working?
<gartral> can I force focus ro never leave a window in typing in?
<itaylor57> supercom32: unless I am wrong upstart does not run rc.local
<Gorilla_No_Baka> by thumb you mean the usbflash drive nit-wit  ... Right?
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, yes
<oneliner> Jordan_U: around?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  16 GB .. i got space to turn around a tank..
<supercom32> itaylor57: Well, what I want to do is run a script in the background. If say, the fan dies, I want it to run shutdown. But It needs to be root to do that. And I'd like to run in the background at each startup. Any ideas?
<twiztid> so the connection to my XP machine from ubuntu TSClient is fine but i cant see the mouse cursor?
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, I use a 16 gig with the pendrivelinux multiboot I have a bunch of dtuff on there including a W7 install
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  nice one
<nit-wit> ISO's
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, I bought a SDHC class 10 card 20MIB transfer rate
<SecConLtd> I use a live cd and everytime I have to apt-get 3 programs, then I'm ready to roll
<nit-wit> SecConLtd, a live cd holds no running data it doesn't save anything
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  now.. since the root account it is able to transfer the stuff without anyproblems it is clearly  a matter of permissions... Looks like the default user account ubuntu 10.10 creates does not have enough permisions..// Is there any way i can add all these permissions to the default user account ubuntu creates?
<SecConLtd> I know... That's how pimp this live cd is
<twiztid> i realize its not all that interesting... but why wouldnt the mouse cursor draw correctly on my ubuntu TSClient viewing XP???
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, I don't know it doesn't make sense to be honest
<roaming> icht
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, it may be a permission that is attached or changed by being in root, rather then root itself
<Gorilla_No_Baka> neither to me.. It is the first time when it happens sucha thing.. Had i not known how to enable root  and had i not tried from the root account i would have never realized...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  makes sense i guess.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  1 minute remaining... for the transfer
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 3 mb/sec
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well they ought to fix that one..
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, I would be curious if that file is not locked now in the regular environment
<DysteR_Posting> anyone having troubles with Nvidia 9500m GS drivers ???????????
<gartral> can I force focus ro never leave a window in typing in?
<jon_athon> AH!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  locked as in..?
<jon_athon> I mean... HELLO!
<lotec> ok so it has a Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<DysteR> hey
<nit-wit> Gorilla_No_Baka, when you have to use root to get to stuff and transfer it I have found it hard to open, but  haven't messed around in this area much though.
<jon_athon> is there any reason I shouldn't join channel #0x71 ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nit-wit:  never had this problem  but then again .. i never bothered to use gksudo.. i always went and enabled the root account and logged in graphically
<Gorilla_No_Baka> you have full control this way
<twiztid> I need help with solving my mouse cursor not being visible while viewing XP through ubuntu and TSC
<UncleChips> I just can't seem to start lightttpd after trying to enable mod_auth... I get the following error: http://paste.lighttpd.net/1443
<UncleChips> clear
<UncleChips> oops /clear xD
<tensorpudding> maybe that first line means that you set fastcgi.server more than once
<tensorpudding> you should figure out where that duplication is
<icarus-c> Gorilla_No_Baka, gksudo comes in handy when you want to do admin stuff with GUI in your current user session
<bluezone> eh, i'm still getting relitively slow speeds with Deluge, sigh
<Gorilla_No_Baka> icarus-c:  why bother
<ZykoticK9> !noroot > Gorilla_No_Baka
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka, please see my private message
<UncleChips> tensorpudding: updated to http://paste.lighttpd.net/1444 ... searching errors
<icarus-c> Gorilla_No_Baka, like you wouldn't want to switch between root session and your user  session while you are doing admin task and doing IM with friends
<twiztid> i need a mouse in my TSC!!! Ive done all the hard work... does anyone know how to resolve the mouse pointer not showing through?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> icarus-c:  good point
<icarus-c> Gorilla_No_Baka, and it is considered risky to run a root session
<twiztid> it shows when accessing ubuntu from xp... but when i access xp from ubuntu... no mouse... =(
<ZykoticK9> twiztid, you might want to try the ##windows channel and see if they have any suggestions.  You don't seem to be getting much interest/input here.  Good luck.
<the_eye_> any one knows how to open firefox from console without cotrol buttons and menus ?
<twiztid> ZykoticK9: ya, not tryin to bug... just hopin i catch someones eye... and to be honest... didnt know about ##windows !   I greatly appreciate it!
<icarus-c> the_eye_, firefox doesn't offer such a thing
<icarus-c> the_eye_, are you looking for a console web browser? w3m, elinks are good
<the_eye_> I want X browser, midory ? or any other support it ?
<icarus-c> the_eye_, but if you mean firefox GUI with out menu/buttons, vimperator is a good plugin for that
<KFP> Firefox does have a fullscreen mode...
<KFP> Hit F11 for it.
<the_eye_> <icarus-c> yes, GUI with out menu/buttons
<icarus-c> the_eye_, check out vimperator plugin for firefox
<lotec> so ubuntu does not recognize the Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card?
<lotec> i have to use ndiswrapper?
<the_eye_> <icarus-c> any other solution without plugin ?
<icarus-c> the_eye_, not that i know of.
<icarus-c> look, plugin thing is meant to extend functionality :)
<lotec> anyone? lend a hand please?
<the_eye_> <icarus-c> ok thanks
<icarus-c> the_eye_, let me guess, you are building a kiosk ?
<UncleChips> i need help with lighttpd, updated to include my .conf http://paste.lighttpd.net/1445 Basically... lighttpd won't start :/
<the_eye_> <icarus-c> no, I am testin openemr
<the_eye_> testing
<Vadtec> i just upgraded all of the packages on my ubuntu 10.04LTS box and rebooted, and now a) my mouse moves very little when I move it (as in i move it across my mouse pad and it moves maybe 25% of what it use to) and b) the number pad on my keyboard doesnt work any longer, has anyone else noticed this behavior?
<nintnint> this isn't ubuntu related but i've got a usb2sata/ide/ata cable that connects stuff with a power supply to a usb port.  i've just used it for hard drives but it'd work witha bluray drive too, right?
<Vadtec> and yes, I tried adjusting the mouse and KB settings already
<the_eye_> <lotec> Give a lspci | grep Ethernet in console
<lotec> the_eye i have done that, what info do oyu need?
<lotec> it is a Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<the_eye_> <lotec> sorry lspci -nn | grep Ethernet in console
<azizLIGHTS> im trying to change the mac address but i keep getting SIOCSIFHWADDR: cannot assign requested address.... i tried to do: sudo ifconfig eth0 down hw ether 17:e0:16:8f:11:2f
<uranus_gas_giant> hey, I had my sound working with 10.04 LTS and upgraded and my sound disappeared *POOF* --module 'snd-es18xx' How do I fix this?
<the_eye_> <lotec> I want the ID
<Vadtec> anyone? this is really un-usable with the mouse the way it is
<uranus_gas_giant> POOF
<woodzy> help!
<lotec> the_eye nothing shows when i run lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<KM0201> Vadtec: ?.. whats wrong
<woodzy> is there a way to clear out a users' configuration files either for gnome, kde, xfce, or any apps?
<Vadtec> KM0201: i updated all the packages and rebooted, and now the mouse moves hardly at all and the numpad on the kb isnt working
<the_eye_> <lotec> then run  lspci -nn and locate your wifi card
<Dr_Willis> woodzy:  all user  config files are in varioys .SOMTHING dirs in their home. so yes its possible to clear them out
<Dr_Willis> woodzy:  ubuntu-tweak has a feature to reset gnome settings back to default. You could also just manually delete the different .whatever dirs/files
<KM0201> Vadtec: system/preferences/keyboard  click the "mouse keys" tab.. and make sure that box is unchecked.
<woodzy> thanks, dr. willis
<lotec> the_eye ther are 22 devices listed, none have ethernet or Ethernet listed
<the_eye_> <lotec>xmmm try lsusb
<Vadtec> KM0201: will i need to log out/in for the change to take effect? (the box was checked)
<lotec> the_eye 5 devices listed none with Ethernet
<thewalln> hello..
<KM0201> Vadtec: i don' think so, should be immediate
<cantoma> hey guys, what is the best place to ask questions about kile? And here it comes --> In kile 2.1 Beta 4 everytime I save a document (Ctrl+S) I have to wait a few seconds. This is annoying!! I want it to behave as fast as (ex: vim joe nano ...) during that operation. I checked in the Preferences but I didn't find any suitable option. I think it even tries to compile the file but not sure. Any clues??
<edbian> What server are we on right now?
<jsec> KM0201: I loaded up the live USB of netbook 10.10, and it seems I'm having the same problem. I'm going to install it to the HD and then try the steps outlined in those threads you referenced.
<KM0201> edbian: freenode
<Vadtec> KM0201: no change
<Guest18041> ubottu: apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<edbian> KM0201: Thanks
<lotec> i do have a 0000:0b:00.0 network Controller: Broadcom Corportation: Unknown Device 4311 (rev01) listed if i do lspci
<the_eye_> <lotec> Are you sure that you have a working wifi adapter in your laptop ?
<Vadtec> KM0201: it even moves the same at the login screen
<KM0201> Vadtec: hmm, what did you update from?
<lotec> the_eye yep working in windows
<Vadtec> KM0201: nothing, i just ran synaptic to update my 10.04LTS (which I installed fresh back in the summer)
<KM0201> oh ok
<Guest18041> ubottu: it didn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimi_> i am getting a error message trying to pxeboot that says can not find ram disk image winpe_x86.iso but its in /tftboot and so is memdisk which was found
<KM0201> !doesntwork | Guest18041
<ubottu> Guest18041: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JuicyJ> untbu
<JuicyJ> it doesnt work
<the_eye_> <lotec> ok give the ID of  Broadcom with lspci -nn
<Guest18041> KM0201: You misunderstand, I didn't say it doesn't work, I said it didn't work as in what Ubottu suggested didn't work :p
<sacarlson> vadtec: my guess is that the update installed a new kernel that must have mouse drivers that have caused you some problems,  so you can tell grub to boot the old one that was working
<KM0201> Guest18041: so whats wrong/
<the_eye_> <lotec> ID is [xxxx:xxxx]
<Vadtec> sacarlson: i was just about to try that
<lotec> the_eye i am guessing 14e4:4311
<Guest18041> KM0201: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       3123 F.... dpkg Kill process 3123 ? (y/N) y dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<sacarlson> Vadtec: there is a gui called startup-manager that makes it easy to change the default kernel boot in grub
<KM0201> Guest18041: so you have something else using dpkg..
<Guest18041> KM0201: Indeed, but what?
<the_eye_> <lotec> ok see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568
<the_eye_> <lotec> or you can google with the ID
<KM0201> Guest18041: common things.. synaptic is running/open, system update is running, you have another terminal running a root command..
<Guest18041> KM0201: What caused this was I had to do an xkill on synaptic
<Dr_Willis> and thus synaptic never cleared out its Lock file.
<Guest18041> Dr_Willis: Exactly so how do I fix ir
<KM0201> Guest18041: open system monitor, and look at the processes tab, and look if synaptic is still running, if so, kill it(right click, kill)
<Guest18041> KM0201: If I xkilled it shouldn't it no longer be running?
<KM0201> Guest18041: in theory, but it could still be a zombie
<Guest18041> KM0201: Zombies? I thought that was only in movies?
<KM0201> Guest18041: movies and ubuntu... look through the list and see if "gksu" didn't get killed by chance
<Guest18041> KM0201: gksudo, close enough?
<KM0201> Guest18041: i'd say so
<Guest18041> KM0201: I am going to have to do to you like I did to ubottu & say "It didn't work" Same thing the termal said before.
<Vadtec> sacarlson: yeah, i rebooted and everything seems to be working now
<sacarlson> Vadtec: with the old kernel?
<KM0201> Guest18041: well, something is lurking using root.... thats why youer getting that error.
<Vadtec> sacarlson: i only have one kernel installed
<Guest18041> KM0201: I disagree
<jimi_> whenever my client tries to pxeboot, it says "can not find ramdisk image " however, the image is in /tftpboot/   and the kernel file is in the same directory and is loaded, what could be the cause?
<Vadtec> sacarlson: 2.6.32-23-generic
<sacarlson> Vadtec: normaly if you upgrade a kernel it still leaves the last one,  so it was just a bad boot,  these things hapen
<Vadtec> sacarlson: not sure what the deal was
<KM0201> Guest18041: ok.. so.. whats your theory?... unless your user doesn't have permissin to do whatever you're doing... but the error you're getting, suggests another process is using root
<Vadtec> sacarlson: indeed, thanks for the help, same to you KM0201
<luxurymode> I'm using Eclipse 3.5 with the Android SDK. Last time I installed the SDK, the Android items (like, create new Android project and create new XML) all showed up in the menus without having to click other. Any idea how to make those show up in the menus? Also, how do I enable the +/- for adding layouts/widgets in the resource editor?
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, have you tried rebooting?  if not you need to manually delete the lock file.
<luxurymode> whoops wrong chat
<luxurymode> sorryu
<Guest18041> KM0201: As Dr_Willis & I noted the /var/lib/dpkg/ was locked because of me having to xkill synaptic in the middle of it performing an upgrade
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i was getting to rebooting..
<Lxndr> Trying to install ubuntu on a computer that already has ubuntu on it. Unfortunately, it is not booting from CD; instead, it is sliding directly into the already-installed grub and ignoring the CD entirely.
<KM0201> Guest18041: well, good luck w/ it.
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: Now see you have hit onto it, I need to delete the lock file
<sacarlson> Lxndr: it could be you have the bios set to a boot sequence of hd first,  you can change that to cd drive first in bios
<Guest18041> KM0201: I am not a newbie by the way, I have been using linux for 7 years.
<KM0201> Guest18041: i didn't suggest you were.
<Lxndr> sacarlson: Even when the bios is set to boot from the CD drive, it still bypasses. :(
<sacarlson> Lxndr: I assume when you have booted linux that you can read the cd drive contents
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: So should I just open a file browser as root & delete the file?
<sacarlson> Lxndr: well then maybe the media is bad or the drive not good,  do you have a usb flash disk and does your pc have usb boot support in bios?
<Lxndr> sacarlson: Unfortunately, it fails to boot linux successfully (hence the re-install). However, it *can* boot to Windows, and in there, I can read it perfectly. I have no usb flash disk.
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, i never recommend opening browser as root - "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" from terminal 'should' work
<gem_cat> fwiw i got my scanner up and learned udev at the same time
<Addisonian> Lxndr, I have seen that problem occasionally.  If the Bios really was set right, it could be that your system is just a bit incompatible with the boot code on the Ubuntu CD.  I have successfully used the alternate installer in cases like that.
<sacarlson> Lxndr: ok in windows you can read the contents of your ubuntu boot cd?  and you do see at boot the attempt to spin the cd to try to boot it?
<Addisonian> Lxndr, Are you trying to boot from a USB drive?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: how's he going to do that if it's locking root?
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, locking root?  I though it was package manager that was locked?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: he's getting permission denied, because something has root locked(presumably a failed upgrade of some sort)...
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: you are right, KM is wrong
<nit-wit> Lxndr, do you know the per session key prompt for a boot from menu
<KM0201> Guest18041: wrong about what?
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, ok
<Guest18041> KM0201: you are wrong, root is not locked
<KM0201> ok.
<Guest18041> KM0201: Apt was locked
<KM0201> ok.
<Lxndr> nit-wit: I do! I've been doing that repeatedly, selecting 'CD' from the menu, and it still slides directly into the already-installed GRUB.
<nit-wit> Lxndr, what is the key?
<sacarlson> Addisonian: Lxndr: that could be maybe you could try the alternate cd,   I'm sure it's not a 64bit install disk you try to install on a 32bit computer is it?
<gartral> I need help debugging an atheros card, can someone help?
<bro_ken> I am moving to linux from the windows world, can anyone recommend a good html/web site editor for jsp based stuff for ubuntu?
<Lxndr> nit-wit: F11
<git__> bro_ken, Gneay
<bro_ken> ty
<dome22xl> Also bluefish is nice bro ken
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: Thank you, deleting lock fixed it.
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, glad to help
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: I am trying the upgrade again, this time in the commandline.
<Guest18041> I am staying in ehre during it, just in case
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: It seems to be getting stuck at the same place as before.
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, what place is that?
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: it gets stuck at "Unpacking replacement chromium-browser-inspector ..." & stays at that indefanitly until I control C
<gartral> I need help debugging an atheros card, can someone help? I', at a loss here, I don't really know what info to get and give you all x.x
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, sorry I don't have any suggestion for that.  Are you using chromium-browser from default repo, or some PPA?
<Guest18041> From the unstable PPA, & yes, yes I know, that means I am on my own as that is not supported :p
<sacarlson> gartral: maybe try the linux-backports??wifi???  package
<sacarlson> gartral: atheros is quite well supported it should work
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: From the unstable PPA, & yes, yes I know, that means I am on my own as that is not supported :p
<oneliner> right so i just solved multidisk misbehaving grub install thru chrooting from a live cd, awesome work; Jordan_U  thanks a lot :)
<ne7work> hello all please someone help me how to change my default directory on proftpd
<ZykoticK9> Guest18041, well, you could try disabling the PPA perhaps?  Don't really know how you should proceed really.
<gartral> sacarlson: that's what annoys me, it's a flyer card in ChromOS... but ubuntu it lags.... horribly
<ne7work> i tryed DefaultRoot ~/ ne7work, but nothing
<Guest18041> ZykoticK9: Thanks for your help
<sacarlson> gartral: oh I should ask if you are attempting to connect to an encrypted wpa access point?  if so make sure to install or upgrade wpa-suplicant
<Guest18041> ubottu: thanks for your attempt, but human's still trump machine.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oneliner> right so,.. which irc client would you people recomend i use for my first synaptics download? :D
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  i perfer weechat these days
<oneliner> Dr_Willis: i ll take a look, thanks
<ne7work> hello all please someone help me how to change my default directory on proftpd
<aerolite> Is anyone able to help me with a free disk space issue? I downloaded around 10GB of data onto a drive overnight last night, and I transferred it to another computer today and then deleted it, but the space does not seem to have been reclaimed. And I've searched for 'trash' folders and have found none
<edbian> Hello?
<campbellgolf> Has anyone ran Dolphin on a PIV with an older NVidia Card w/ good results, or does one need a higher end processor/vid card?
<ne7work> edbian please help me
<edbian> ne7work: sure...
<edbian> ne7work: but you owe me one!
<aerolite> I have also run du on the drive to find out the amount of space the contents occupies, and it returned 1325701944, but when I run df it says I have used 1335751040
<aerolite> so there is roughly a 10GB discrepancy
<sacarlson> aerolite: you can try Applications>disk usage analizer  to see where the space is being used,  I guess that might be an added pacakge you may need to install
<ne7work> edbian I really pleased you how to change my default directory on proftpd DefaultRoot / ne7work or how?
<edbian> Quick question: I have a video file that ends in .h264.mp4  will an xbox 360 play it?
<vectory> aerolite: there are trash folders
<aerolite> Is that a GUI based tool? This is a headless server, command line access only
<vectory> on ntfs its in .Trash
<ne7work> hello all please someone help me how to change my default directory on proftpd
<edbian> ne7work: I don't know.  Why don't you look for a config file in /etc ?
<ne7work> yes I have config file in /etc/proftpd folder
<ne7work> and there I have
<ne7work> # Use this to jail all users in their homes
<ne7work> # DefaultRoot			~
<ne7work> DefaultRoot ne7work /
<j_ayen_green> went to nice my printer process, and hit the wrong key and killed one of the lp processes. now, even after rebooting, the printer shows as connecting and 'maybe offline', even though it's not
<FloodBot1> ne7work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ne7work> edbian but DefaultRoot ne7work / is not correct
<sacarlson> aerolite: oh yes it a gui sorry,  not sure what tools in a headless to do the same thing
<aerolite> It's an Ext3 partition, data only
<edbian> ne7work: I have no idea
<aroman> Anyone know how to get a time and date appindicator?
<tbruff13> histo can i barrow you for a sec
<sasquatch1> I was wondering if anyone knew of software that would aid in the cracking of a router username and password?
<tbruff13> well you should can your isp
<wingnut2626> Hi guys.  Im using GeMan X as a telnet client, i was wondering how i would download files off of BBses with that program.  Any insight?
<tbruff13> sasquatch1,  there is a program called aircrack
<sacarlson> sasquatch1: just do a full reset by pushing and holding the reset botton for 10 seconds
<tbruff13> can someone help me please i need to know how to get the sound to work in wow under wine
<tonysan> How do I find a host's NETBIOS name with its ip?
<tbruff13> tonysan hold up
<sasquatch1> tbruff13: I already have access to the network, just want to get into 192.168.1.1 now
<wingnut2626> try admin for the username and password for the password
<tbruff13> open it in a browser and then call your isp but open a diolog ill check it out
<vectory> _you_ have to find the right tool ;)
<en1gma> hi all. my friend just smoked his windows xp home edition for ubuntu....he has a vt6421a raid controller card and he has 3 hard drives hooked to it....(2) sata 80GB amd (1) ide 80GB and he used the raid card bios to create the raid0 array.
<en1gma> why cant i get ubuntu 10.10 to mount it
<tonysan> In fact, I am trying to mount a shared drive on my ubuntu server, but smbtree didn't found that share
<aerolite> ok so 'du' reports 1358GB usage, and 'df' reports 1368GB usage. So I have 1358GB of stuff on this drive, where does the other 10GB come from? this is driving me nuts
<en1gma> i did a "sudo modprobe sata_via" and i can then do a "sudo cat /proc/partitions" and it shows the 3 hard drives not just one
<tonysan> I have its IP and user/pass, there's some encoding issues though
<Dr_Willis> aerolite:  5% is reserved for the root 'recovery' type tasks.. by default.
<en1gma> does anyone know how to get the vt6421a raid controller to work
<aerolite> the thing is, yesterday I had that space free, then last night I download 10GB of stuff and then deleted it
<en1gma> say my nick if you reply so i can spot it as im gonna try and google for it
<sacarlson> sasquatch1: so a reset of the router box is not an option?  the next step would be brute force hydra crack http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<Dr_Willis> aerolite:  check your 'trash' perhaps..
<jsec> Is RM0201 still here?
<sasquatch1> sacarlson: thanks already looked into that, don't know the username though
<aerolite> I've searched every directory on my fs for folders named '*trash*' and found absolutely nothing :(
<sacarlson> sasquatch1: use the default
<sacarlson> sasquatch1: they never change the user in most routers
<sasquatch1> sacarlson: doesn't the new username and pass override the default factory username and pass?
<sacarlson> sasquatch1: most just use user admin look up the part number of what you are loging into
<Doyle> sasquatch1: just google "default router users" there are lots of lists out there
<sasquatch1> Doyle: thanks
<sasquatch1> sacarlson: thanks
<jsec> Anyone have any experience with RaLink wifi drivers for a netbook?
<Doyle> np
<sacarlson> jsec: I use ralink it works for me,  are you using wpa encryption?
<jsec> sacarlson: if i could get the device enabled i'd tell you :)
<KM0201> jsec: yes, i'm still here.
<jsec> KM0201: following the steps you forwarded regarding the RaLink drivers yielded no results. Still don't have a wireless connection.
<tbruff13> hello can someone help me get my sound working in world of warcraft
<sacarlson> jsec: so is the ralink device seen with sudo iwconfig?
<KM0201> jsec: which thread did you try?
<tbruff13> hello
<jsec> KM0201: I updated to 10.10 and used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600498
<MrUnagi> what is the difference between drwxrwxrwx and drwxr-xr-x
<jsec> sacarlson: it's listed under ra0
<tbruff13> hello can i have some help i just need someone really quickly
<MrUnagi> 755 vs 777?
<KM0201> jsec: unfortunately im not very familiar w/ the ralink devices....
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, in the second drwxr-xr-x group and other do NOT have write permission (that 755)
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  You have checked the wine app database? and  forums for any wine/audio issues?
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  there may not be a 'quick' fix.
<KM0201> jsec: i'm pretty fortunate, the one i have, works out of the box.
<Dr_Willis> tbruff13:  thers no need to msg me.
<jsec> KM0201: ok. I appreciate your help anyways. I might be finding my way back to M$ here... :(
<coz_> jsec,  ooo I hope not
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: thank you, that is probably why when connected via sftp i cannot upload to the drwxr-xr-x right
<coz_> jsec,  I just got here  ,, if you dont mind repeating the issue?
<Frenk> Hey, my MySQL doesnt permit root login. Where can I enable that?
<sacarlson> jsec: must use a different driver than me mine shows as wlan0  with the rt73 driver
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, if you aren't the owner of the folder - yes
<tbruff13> Dr_Willis,  i opened a diolog
<tbruff13> if you can see it
<jsec> coz_: New netbook. No wireless connectivity. Same issue with 10.04 and 10.10. No wireless card listed in Network Connections. RaLink RT3090
<en1gma> does ubuntu work with vt6421a raid card?
<MrUnagi> ZykoticK9: i am getting confused because i just changed it and i am still unable to upload
<coz_> jsec,  ooo ... sorry to have made you repeat... I know there are better skilled people here with wireless than me... however... if no one here can solve it  you might want to scoot over to the ##linux channel...see if someone there has some suggestions
<aerolite> woohoo i figured out where that disk space went. in case anyone is curious, they were files i had downloaded via rtorrent, and I had deleted the files, but rtorrent still had a lock on them or something. went into rtorrent and deleted all the torrents, and the space is back!
<DIL> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/adding-users.html | frenk
<vectory> info on ubuntu.com says update to 10.10 is as easy as pressin a button in the update manager, but in 10.4 there is none, in 9.10 there was, after update im stuck with 10.4, is that normal?
<coz_> aerolite,  oo cool  ...yeah torrents can eat things up
<aerolite> does anyone know if there's some way for checking for situations like that?
<aerolite> where you have deleted files, but a process still has a lock on them so space is not reclaimed?
<craigbass1976> This may or may not be offtopic...  I'm setting up an ubuntu lamp server for someone.  What's the best way for them to run GUI apps off of it via a windows box?  I just ssh -x into a box and fire up whatever that way, but I'm not sure the best way when a client box is windows
<sacarlson> jsec: oh did you try the package linux-backports??wifi??  that sometimes fixes stuf like that
<MrUnagi> One or more items can’t be copied to “waynrdude.dipmap.com” because you don’t have permission to read them. Do you want to copy the items you are allowed to read?     This is frustrating
<matrixa1> Anyone had gotten quakelive to work in Chromium? Plugin installs but the gamedata doesn't loaf
<KM0201> jsec: is this the driver you downloaded?
<matrixa1> load*
<KM0201> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/ralink-rt3090-rt5390-pcie-wireless-lan-linux-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<coz_> aerolite,   one way it to  be sure that the torrent client is not still  on or is still loading those files
<aerolite> i was thinking more in a general case though, if some arbitrary program has a lock on some files which you have deleted
<aerolite> and you want to find out if this is the case
<jsec> KM0201: huh?
<KM0201> jsec: is this the driver you downloaded?   http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/ralink-rt3090-rt5390-pcie-wireless-lan-linux-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<greppy> aerolite: take a look at lsof
<aerolite> ok will do, thanks!
<jsec> KM0201: no, i just pulled the latest off ralink's support site
<KM0201> oh ok.
<vectory> craigbass1976: that depends on the applications that should run on the windows box, im sure z knowputty/xyfwin
<KM0201> well that one is dated dec 2..
<vectory> cyfgwin*
<vectory> ffs
<en1gma> no one seems to know much about vt6421a raid card.......my friend has a mobo with no bios-raid but it has 2 (sata) ports....is there a way to get ubuntu to use those ports hard drives as one drive during INSTALL for like with mdadm
<vectory> craigbass1976: another way is using webinterfaces if aplicable
<craigbass1976> vectory, I imagine anything that's installed.  I know he wants to stream audio with it, but rather than fire up vlc via remote X, I was going to look for a command line player that would start when the server does
<ZykoticK9> matrixa1, quakelive.com mentions nothing of a chromium plugin?  Where are you getting it from?
<vectory> craigbass1976: i suppose u wouldnt want to demand command line usage of a possibly less tech savy client
<MrUnagi> unix permissions do not make sense to me
<craigbass1976> vectory, I'd say he's a little better than "knows enough to be dangerous"
<mbrproblem10> Hello, does anyone know where to find the Remote Desktop log file, for 10.10??
<matrixa1> ZykoticK9, there's official support for it https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cchfogoljimabdbkfgkpgjocgdbnljmo
<avg_guy> I am trying to install a  networked printer on ubuntu server 10.10 and i thought i installed  the print server during the server install but now how to make my lappy see it?
<dylan_noktum> once ive installed vbox guest additions how do i access my host files?
<KM0201> dylan_noktum: you have to enable sharing for that.. guest additions really doesn't have anything to do w/ that.
<dylan_noktum> well how do i do that?
<KM0201> dylan_noktum: probably have to ask in #virtualbox
<sacarlson> jsec: I found this https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<dylan_noktum> ok thanx
<matrixa1> ZykoticK9, my bad, it's not official but it works
<MrUnagi> what does the number after drwxrwxrwx mean
<vectory> MrUnagi: amount of hardlinks to the file
<ZykoticK9> matrixa1, and how do you install the QuakeLivePlugin_401.xpi?
<jsec> sacarlson: that's what i just downloaded. now ra0 lists a lot more specs on the card, but i can't connect to a wireless network.
<KM0201> sacarlson: i was looking at that well, only concern, is it was supposedly made for ubuntu 8.04
<KM0201> thas why i didn't recommend it
<MrUnagi> vectory: i am having an extremely hard time understanding why i cannot upload files to my sftp.....it keeps saying i do not have permission
<matrixa1> ZykoticK9, i klick on the quakelive bar
<KM0201> jsec: did you try restarting after you installed it?
<matrixa1> ZykoticK9, because the extension is already there
<jsec> KM0201. Yes
<vectory> matrixa1: quakelive@irc.quakenet.org
<matrixa1> vectory, thanks
<jsec> What confuses me is that iwconfig lists the card under ra0 instead of wlan0
<ZykoticK9> matrixa1, seems like from the comments it does NOT work :(  - QuakeLive is one of the only reasons i install Firefox
<JuicyJ> Why is the display so laggy in ubuntu for my card? 2D screams in Windows on my machine. I've tried two different drivers.
<MrUnagi> i have 2 sftp users......user1 can download and upload to their sftp directory, user2 can view and download but cannot upload.....user1 and user2 directories appear to be identical as far as permissions....any ideas why user2 cannot upload?
<sacarlson> jsec: KM0201: seems they tested it on 2010 as seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747
<wolfric> does anyone else get an error running wireshark and exporting all http objects? There are a few book reports that mention it but they're slightly different
<Addisonian> jsec, some wireless drivers are like that.  Atheros usually exposes an interface as   ath0.
<vectory> MrUnagi: looks like an ownership issue
<KM0201> sacarlson: yeah, but i saw another thread suggesting it was being used on 9.04/9.10... i dunno.. it's probably ok.. but that was why  i didn't recommend it
<mbrproblem10> Hello, does anyone know where to find the Remote Desktop log file, for 10.10??
<MrUnagi> vectory: how can i compare ownership of the directories
<vectory> whats the output of ls -l
<MrUnagi> drwxr-xr-x  4 root    root    4096 2010-12-27 19:20
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, it is probably in /var/log.  Connect and see what file is most recently modified.
<rinku_kokiri> wifi card keeps hanging
<rinku_kokiri> atheros 9k
<rinku_kokiri> randomly i disconnect from IRC and have to reconnect to my router
<rinku_kokiri> no traffic works when this happens
<rinku_kokiri> anyone have a clue?
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: can you be a bit more specific where in the /var/ it is? or i may not be understanding you appropriately. I have a /var/ in the file system?
<vectory> MrUnagi: i fear i cant help u if u dont explain more details
<sacarlson> rinku_kokiri: try linux-backports packages and hope for the best
<rinku_kokiri> kk
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, /var/log is a directory.  Connect to your remote destop and then do   ls lt /var/log     on that machine.  The recently modified files will show at the top of the list.
<tonysan> I shared one of my folders on my ubuntu server via samba, but those win32 clients can't see the filenames right, any idea?
<MrUnagi> vectory: when trying to upload files to sftp i am told i do not have permission...i cannot seem to figure out the permissions needed for this to happen
<stefanoDuf20> hi guys, what's a good C book?
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: Yes, i just realized you meant the /var/log directory. I am on the host machine and checking for the log now.
<Gnea> stefanoDuf20: any
<vectory> :D
<vectory> gallileo openbooks are nice for germans
<Gnea> MrUnagi: does it work with scp?
<MrUnagi> kunwon3 is spreading malware in the channel
<kunwon3> lies
<MrUnagi> Gnea: probably not because i have the users restricted to sftp only
<Gnea> MrUnagi: s/he is?
<MrUnagi> sending some kind of link that executes a script
<MrUnagi> kunwon3: http://blog.feenode.net/2010/12/january-1st-sasl-required/ please read
<stefanoDuf20> Gnea: for example? :p
<kunwon3> what
<kunwon3> its an article
<kunwon3> its important
<kunwon3> read it
<FloodBot1> kunwon3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunwon3> on january 1st, freenode is changing the way you connect to it
<kunwon3> unless you enable sasl, you will not be able to connect
<MrUnagi> Gnea: it may be an issue with macfuse
 * Gnea looks at kunwon3 
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: any clue what the remote desktop log file would be called? all the files most recently all seem to be system files.
<Gnea> kunwon3: how stupid do you think we are?
<kunwon3> gnea
<kunwon3> read the article
<kunwon3> stop being rude @ me
<stefanoDuf20> what's a good C book?
<Noturno99> somebody help me about msn conection at ubuntu 10.10?
<jsec> stefanoDuf20: K&R
<kunwon3> <jbs> plz do
<vectory> almost fell for it, praise noscript
<dataviruset> what more exactly does a sudo do-release-upgrade do? or... what's the actual difference between ubuntu versions? like between 9.10 and 10.04?
<Noturno99> it doesn't work
<dataviruset> except for packages
<Gnea> kunwon3: you're the one being rude, thinking that we can't see that it's "feenode" and not "freenode"
<stefanoDuf20> jsec: is it like a bible or? ^^
<kunwon3> what?
<kunwon3> you cant read man
<vectory> its written by the kreators
<kunwon3> it says freenode
<jsec> stefanoDuf20: it IS the c bible.... essentially
<Gnea> kunwon3: regardless, it's offtopic, end of story.
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, My guess is that there won't be a seperate log file.  It may just make an entry in auth or system.  See what is modied most recently and look at it.
<kunwon3> gnea
<kunwon3> its very on topic
<stefanoDuf20> jsec: i guess i'll have to study 1000+ pages then :(
<kunwon3> ON JANUARY 1ST, FREENODE IS CHANGING THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT
<kunwon3> UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL, YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONNECT
<Gnea> kunwon3: I don't see it having having anything to do with Ubuntu support
<stefanoDuf20> jsec: is it hard to learn?
<Gnea> !caps | kunwon3
<ubottu> kunwon3: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jsec> stefanoDuf20: no
<j_ayen_green> don't get it. accidentally killed cups process. rebooted, purged and reinstalled cups package, reinstalled network printer, and still can't connect now
<kunwon3> FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT  http://blog.feenode.net/2010/12/january-1st-sasl-required/
<Gnea> see? feenode.
<KM0201> kunwon3: that site gives a malware warning, go away
<MrUnagi> Permission denied (SSH_FX_PERMISSION_DENIED: The user does not have sufficient permissions to perform the operation.).
<vectory> stefanoDuf20: I started C with wikibooks, helps gettin started with compilers
<kunwon3> i dont know why
<kunwon3> its the official freenode site
<stefanoDuf20> jsec: allright... my evil plan is to make a linux distro ^^ so this would be the first step
<KM0201> kunwon3: probably because your'e a moron spammer
<Gnea> !ops | kunwon3 is spamming, shouting, advertising a false freenode site and just plain being rude
<ubottu> kunwon3 is spamming, shouting, advertising a false freenode site and just plain being rude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<itaylor57> stefanoDuf20: http://www.cprogramming.com/
<vectory> kunwon3: it isnt
<kunwon3> LIES
<kunwon3> !ops |  http://blog.feenode.net/2010/12/january-1st-sasl-required/
<kunwon3> !ops | http://blog.feenode.net/2010/12/january-1st-sasl-required/
<dataviruset> err... kunwon3, what are you doing?
<stefanoDuf20> thanks
<MrUnagi> so what permissions are NEEDED to upload to sftp??
<MrUnagi> dataviruset: spreading some kind of a script
<MrUnagi> k-lines, what is that....that sounds serious
<dataviruset> MrUnagi: i was lucky to see that it was "feenode" before i clicked :p
<KM0201> that guy is a moron, he couldn't even hide a malware site right
<jsec> I woulda Z-lined him... but I'm vindictive *shrugs*
<MrUnagi> dataviruset: i wasnt
<MrUnagi> it made my safari act weird
<MrUnagi> i quickly killed all of safari
<MrUnagi> i thought he was trying to help me with my problem...
<Gnea> MrUnagi: it's when the server admins say "you're not allowed on this network anymore"
<dataviruset> MrUnagi: oh....
<MrUnagi> Gnea: i dont wanna be k-lined lol
<vectory> MrUnagi: did you compare the output of ls -l for both folders?
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: the only entries i am finding all have to do with this time that i have logged in, right now. I am looking for previous logins from other users on my remote desktop.
<dataviruset> what more exactly does a sudo do-release-upgrade do? or... what's the actual difference between ubuntu versions? like between 9.10 and 10.04? except for package updates...
<Gnea> stefanoDuf20: sorry about that, got a bit distracted. :)
<MrUnagi> vectory: yes, i messed up somewhere, because i cant write to either now....so now i have to figure it out from scratch lol
<jsec> KM0201: Reading back through these threads, a couple of people reported success with that driver on LP while using 10.04. I think I'm going to try to go back to 10.04 and then try that driver
<jacmieW> any option for ubuntu to turn off the monitor after X minutes of idle ? looked at the screensavers thing and doesn't look like it has anything like it
<Gnea> stefanoDuf20: really, any book for C is good, it depends on what style you prefer to learn with
<Gnea> stefanoDuf20: a good way to figure out which one is good is to go to your local public library and see what they have, most libraries tend to have at least a few on a shelf
<MrUnagi> vectory: i am so confused because if i set the permission to anything but root:root....i cannot sftp....if i chmod to anything but 755 i cannot connect
<ZykoticK9> jacmieW, check System / Preferences / Power Management
<MrUnagi> ugh except now user1 can upload
<gartral> I need help debugging an atheros card, can someone help? the lag is so bad im being dropped from freenode >.<
<stefanoDuf20> Gnea: well jsec said K&R, itaylor said cprogramming.com hmmm
<vectory> MrUnagi: i bet u havent tried 'everything' ;) if u remove read permission, u cant connect ofc
<MrUnagi> vectory: it seems to be an issue with fuse...
<stefanoDuf20> the site is free but i think books might be better
<vectory> MrUnagi: i messed up too, forgot permissions for directories are different from file permissions >_<
<jsec> stefanoDuf20: K&R stands for Kernighan and Richie, the guys that created the C language
<MrUnagi> vectory: it seems that i can upload through an sftp client but not through an sshfs client
<hendaus> help me please!
<Gnea> stefanoDuf20: they're both likely to work out well in tandem
<vectory> jsec: thusly its old and partly outdated, still a mustread tho
<MrUnagi> is it possible that it is because i have restricted ssh access?
<jsec> vectory: very true. i've got the second edition (more geared towards ANSI C), but that's essentially all i used to start learning the language
<jacmieW> ZykoticK9: uhm yeah that works, didnt realize 0:15 was actually 15 minutes, I waited like 30seconds and thought it didn't work
<stefanoDuf20> hope it won't take so much time to learn, i already know some c++
<jsec> stefanoDuf20: POINTERS. learn them. love them as your own children.
<stefanoDuf20> yea i already met them :P but
<stefanoDuf20> are they 8 bytes?
<vectory> go read a book >_>
<stefanoDuf20> lol ok
<stefanoDuf20> are you guys pointers to books? :p
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, If you have identified the correct log file, look at the type of entries in the log file  it made.  Then, use grep to find similar lines and see what you find.
<vectory> but remember its hardware dependend
<hendaus> can anyone help , when ubuntu starting i got: could not update ICEauthority , and then it shows There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<stefanoDuf20> well thanks a lot
<zekritek> hello world
<stefanoDuf20> i'll start from the bible of c :p
<kezef> hello
<kezef> anyon there?
<vectory> yes
<maco> stefanoDuf20: if you already know c++...just take away the STL and new(), add in malloc() and free() and you're done
<stefanoDuf20> really?
<stefanoDuf20> but
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: None of the log files seem to carry the data that I am looking for as I would like a log file of all the IPs of people who have logged in and out of the remote desktop client for 10.10 in the last 6 days. Now its possible that this log file does not exist.
<maco> stefanoDuf20: pretty much....  C++ is a pile of macros on top of C
<rooks> ok, how to setup MSN mesenger account again? i have created passport/Windows Live ID account, but pidgin says no when i try to connect :(
<kezef> anyone have any experience with the b43 LP-PHY cards?
<stefanoDuf20> ok just one question, do i use structs as objects?
<wolf23> can anyone help , when ubuntu starting i got: could not update ICEauthority , and then it shows There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)] :(
<maco> stefanoDuf20: yep
<stefanoDuf20> oh..
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, very possible.  I can't test at the moment because I have only one machine here.
<maco> stefanoDuf20: technically its not supposed to be object oriented since it's C, but.... well, apparently you shouldnt inform the GNOME project of that ;-)  they use GObject all over the place
<kezef> I have a b43 LP-PHY card in my laptop running ubuntu 10.10 x86.  I installed the LP-PHY b43 fwcutter firmware, and it works... For a while
<kezef> then it stops and prompts me for credentials again
<kezef> anyone have  any ideas?
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: Im pretty sure vino is the remote desktop software 10.10 uses but i am having a hard time finding any info online about it.
<stefanoDuf20> maco: hehe
<wolf23> help please
<needlez> kezef: what is your issue??
<kezef> I have a b43 LP-PHY card in my laptop running ubuntu 10.10 x86.  I installed the LP-PHY b43 fwcutter firmware, and it works... For a while
<kezef> then it stops and prompts me for credentials again
<kezef> after that it just keeps prompting me for credentials
<needlez> kezef: what is your kernel version??
<kezef> won't associate
<kezef> sec
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, That is the default vnc server in Ubuntu gnome.
<dataviruset> what more exactly does a sudo do-release-upgrade do? or... what's the actual difference between ubuntu versions? like between 9.10 and 10.04? except for package updates...
<stefanoDuf20> anyway i think i'll buy the book anyway, for reference and, just to be sure that i don't miss anything ^^
<needlez> kezef: also did you remove the bcmwl-kernel-source ??
<maco> stefanoDuf20: even seasoned C programmers should have k&r
<kezef> rgr
<kezef> actually, i didn't install it at all
<craigbass1976> Does anyone just sit there sometimes, remembering what life was like running windows, and then go AHHHHHhhhh...
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu won't mount my ipod touch, please help
<craigbass1976> linux_is_my_hero, has it ever?
<linux_is_my_hero> craigbass1976 linux needs its own mp3 portable player
<KM0201> !ipod | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kezef> how do i check my kernel version?  the only thing i can think of is tail grub.cfg
<dataviruset> kezef: uname
<jsec> craigbass1976: considering the reason i'm in this room right now, troubleshooting a problem that was working up until i put the ubuntu thumb drive in, no :P
<kezef> just says linux
<dataviruset> kezef: uname -r
<dataviruset> :p
<kezef> 2.6.35-24-generic
<Gnea> kezef: cat /proc/version
<wolf23> needlez can u help
<KayAteChef> linux_is_my_hero: floola
<craigbass1976> linux_is_my_hero, hehe,  but seriously... if the ipod is ANYTHING like an mp3 player I just had a fight with yesterday, make sure you have all the permissions necessary to mount it.  For whatever reason, mine mounted fine, but my mother's new christmas present wouldn't.
<needlez> wolf23: what is your issue pm me with it
<craigbass1976> jsec, you will, eventually.  Have you gotten help yet?
<dataviruset> kezef: uname -r to find out the kernel version, uname -a to find out a little bit more :)
<kezef> 2.6.35-24-generic
<Gnea> !pm | needlez, wolf23
<ubottu> needlez, wolf23: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Addisonian> mbrproblem10, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/330310
<kezef> Linux kezef-Studio-1440 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jsec> craigbass1976: quite a bit actually. everything a dead end. trying to mix solutions right now to see if i can get lucky
<dataviruset> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pillow> how ubuntu does not allow virus to our computer
<vectory> has anyone updated from 10.4 to 10.10 recently?
<randy__> I want to set up a Video hosting service,how to do it
<Gnea> pillow: it's linux
<KM0201> !antivirus | pillow
<ubottu> pillow: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dataviruset> pillow: ubuntu doesn't allow viruses, if you let them in, they will get in. however, there are not many viruses for Linux at all
<kezef> pillow It's not that it doesn't allow it exactly, it's more that there are a great deal fewer virii that are able to affect linux
<KayAteChef> vectory: I did a fresh install of 10.10  yesterday
<handonson> how do I undo the "safely remove drive?" i've "safely removed" an SD card, and now it seems the built-in SD card reader is not working at all. is there any way other than reboot?
<Addisonian> vectory, I did that on Sunday.
<cryptodira> would someone point me to the solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after boot on a toshiba satellite notebook with amd chips and running  10.04..thanks.
<nottl> Trying my first install of linux, using ubuntu 10.10 65 bit getting a black screen on boot after install.  have edited boot options to nomodeset to get video working and installed up to date nvidia drivers. still getting blackscreen boot ups. video card is nvidia 310m, have been googling the issue all day no luck yet any advice ?
<KM0201> kezef: also, if you'd really have to be dumb enough to run a virus as "root" in order to do system wide damage.. toherwise, the most "viruses" could be dealt with by simply deleting a user and creating a new one
<pillow> how it follows is there any antivirus software inbuilt in it
<vectory> Addisonian: how?
<nottl> 65= 64 bit :(
<pillow> dataviruset, how it follows is there any antivirus software inbuilt in it
<kezef> rgr
<KM0201> pillow: no.. read that link, it will explain everything you want to know about linux and viruses
<Addisonian> vectory, the normal way.
<dataviruset> what more exactly does a sudo do-release-upgrade do except for changing the version number? i'm running an ubuntu server :)
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: .... THAT was extremely useful. Thank you Very much Addisonian!
<craigbass1976> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Gnea> nottl: I would suggest trying 10.04 not 10.10, since 10.04 is considered a stable release while 10.10 is less so
<stefanoDuf20> i love this channel
<kezef> however, I have heard of some macro exploits for openoffice
<randy__> who know about Video hosting service
<kezef> but then again, you have to allow them to run
<kezef> see you all in a few, gonna test this out
<Gnea> randy__: better to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vectory> Addisonian: well i dont get the button to update, like i did for 10.4 update
<Addisonian> vectory, System/Administration/Update Manager.
<randy__> Gnea, what is?
<Gnea> randy__: or are you looking for something to use to host video files in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> Gah... Which log is the one I'm after for this channel?  Someone answered a question for me earlier and I can't scroll back enough to see it.
<Addisonian> Look in the settings, vectory.  You probably have it set to do only long term updates.
<KayAteChef> I couldn't do an upgrade from within 10.4 because of some kde upgrader thing so I just did a fresh install.... and still have a  major glitch
<randy__> Gnea, no,I want to set a web like youtube
<gartral> I need help debugging an atheros card, can someone help? the lag is so bad im being dropped from freenode >.<
<randy__> Gnea, I don't konw what is offtipic
<Gnea> randy__: hmmm, you could start by getting apache and whatnot setup, but beyond that, you might be better off asking in #apache or #php
<youngfly>  你好
<Gnea> !lamp | randy__
<ubottu> randy__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnea> randy__: sorry, I misunderstood, it's not offtopic
<youngfly> 你好，怎么回事
<handonson> how do I undo the "safely remove drive?" i've "safely removed" an SD card, and now it seems the built-in SD card reader is not working at all. is there any way other than reboot?
<Gnea> !cn | youngfly
<ubottu> youngfly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<paq7512> is there a way to have the right click stay for a more than a milli-second ?
<vectory> Addisonian: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/a50b6f8791d938a08a09d73bc574fe33
<paq7512> when you right click it select the top most option right away
<randy__> youngfly, 这里是英文频道.this is english
<randy__> Gnea, ubottu  I know lamp and lapp
<randy__> Gnea, ubottu  I but any project can do this?
<bucky> randy__, this is probably the best way  http://blog.lighttpd.net/articles/2006/03/09/flv-streaming-with-lighttpd
<mbrproblem10> Has anyone heard of Remote Desktop (vino) for 10.10 being unsecure?
<Addisonian> vectory, I don't read German.  Well, at least not with comprehension.  At the bottom of that top dialog, in a place that it covered up, there should be a Settings button.
<pillow> where can i get source code for calmav antivirus or any other antivirus?
<vectory> Addisonian: i didnt change anything in these options, cant spot anything significant either
<randy__> bucky, thnak you , will try to red it,if it usefull I will translate into chinese
<LabMonkey> We have an ubuntu virtual machine that suddenly started spewing ext3fs errors.  We reset the vm and got an error which said something similar to "giving up waiting for root device".  Now we have the vm in recover mode and we're trying to get the system back up and running again.
<dataviruset> what more exactly does a sudo do-release-upgrade do except for changing the version number? i'm running an ubuntu server :)
<Addisonian> vectory, Did you press the Settings button?
<vectory> yes
<vectory> foundz it
<vectory> nope didnt
<Addisonian> vectory, On the Updates tab in Settings, there is a field at the bottom.  It is labelled Release upgrade.
<Gnea> pillow: apt-get source clamav
<DKJLKSDJFs> DCC SEND virusvirusvirus.exe 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<linux_is_my_hero> i might go work for apple just to get their passwords to their computers through their firewalls then quit and giv eeveryone what they deserve...a itouch that actually works with linux.
<linux_is_my_hero> this is s**t
<linux_is_my_hero> still cant get my itouch to work with ubuntu
<deww> they dont make itouchs
<deww> but that's off topic
<pillow> Gnea, will it give me the source code for that?
<craigbass1976> vectory, earlier you pointed said "that depends on the applications that should run on the windows box, im sure z knowputty/xyfwin"  What are either of those?  I've used putty, but never to run x apps remotely.  googling for xyfwin brings up cygwin
<vectory> Addisonian: you mean the drop-down menu?
<maco> linux_is_my_hero: please watch your language
<vectory> craigbass1976: yes thats it
<bluezone> deww: do you also chat on efnet?
<deww> yes
<Addisonian> vectory, yes it is a drop down selection box.
<bluezone> deww: helpchat?
<vectory> had it on only long term support
<deww> bluezone: yes
<vectory> changed it, but it didnt help
<craigbass1976> vectory, ok, I forgot that google thinks it knows what I want and I have to filter things a bit...  I seem to have found the xy one
<bluezone> deww: haha go their now, less spam here
<linux_is_my_hero> what do you guys use for high capacity portable mp3 players?
<eriksamchisen> is there any successful way of using iTunes?
<vectory> craigbass1976: that was a typo, a bad one, sorry
<Addisonian> vectory.  Change it to normal releases.  You may have to quit and restart Update manager.  I don't remember.
<craigbass1976> vectory, and there's something called knowputty?
<wyclif>  /exit
<vectory> putty
<deww> linux_is_my_hero: what's high capacity to you? there aren't many hdd based mp3 players anymore
<wizardslovak> ok people
<vectory> also a typo, its dark here x)
<Spirits-Sight> does anyone know how I can disable a display on a remote system
<mbrproblem10> Addisonian: sorry, if you or anyone else said anything I missed it (obviously) I gave up on using pidgin and just downloaded Mirc. sighs.
<linux_is_my_hero> deww: 60gb
<Addisonian> linux_is_my_hero, I use a Sansa.  It has more than 1 billion bytes built in.
<Spirits-Sight> using ssh
<wizardslovak> how do i make os mount other hard drives on its start?
<deww> linux_is_my_hero: that would pretty much have to be hdd based
<randy__> bucky, but it should make page youself,I want to do this like use phpbb3
<mbrproblem10> Has anyone heard of 10.10 remote desktop being unsecure?
<vectory> wizardslovak: need to enter them in /etc/fstab
<deww> besides the super expensive ipod touch and zune
<vectory> `man fstab'
<Gnea> pillow: yes, that's what apt-get source does
<bluezone> does anyone remember how to find the fastest server to download packages from? i used the gui method with update manager but the speeds are still terrible :S
<vectory> Addisonian: restart did it thx
<linux_is_my_hero> deww: any recommendations?
<Spirits-Sight> does anyone know how I can disable a display on a remote system using SSHing into the other system
<pillow> Gnea, in which programming language it download?
<vectory> wont update just yet, heard its still buggy
<deww> linux_is_my_hero: cowon, sandisk, archos stuff would probably work, but most stop at 16GB or so + perhaps microsd slots
<deww> or you end up with tablets
<dataviruset> what more exactly does a sudo do-release-upgrade do except for changing the version number? i'm running an ubuntu server :)
<linux_is_my_hero> deww: how does ubuntu do with...dare i say...zune?
<craigbass1976> vectory, Do you think this is still valid?  http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<vectory> i wouldnt know
<chills518> what would cause transfer speeds to be slower through permanent mount using fstab as apposed to book mark through connect to server?  When I use the fstab connect I can only trasnfer at 1.8Mb to the other machine.  When I do Connect to Server I get 7 or 8 MB transfers... any known issues?
<deww> linux_is_my_hero: no clue. :P i've "low capacity" players
<litropy> Hi, peeps - I need to log into bash right after grub finishes so I can aptitude update. Because gnome no longer captures my keyboard nor touchpad.
<Addisonian> Spirits-Sight, block port 22, or stop the ssh daemon.  That would work.
<bluezone> linux_is_my_hero, hah you can try running that zune software on wine! (pfft, don't do that thats a horrible idea)
<bsmith093> is it nessessary and/or possible to hash check my backups, and if so how would i go about generating the hashes for all the files
<vectory> with the md5 command
<crash1hd_> why does Gparted show 2% of my hdd is used on empty drive
<vectory> nessecary, how valuable is the data?
<bsmith093> vectory: ok what i meant is " is there a utility command or something that will do that for me
<vectory> Gparted, some space is reserved for kernel or stuff
<Addisonian> Spirits-Sight, or, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set X11Forwarding to no.
<Spirits-Sight> Addisonian: how does that disable the display on that system?  I want to turn off the display (not monitor) but the display like u can do in nviae <-spelt wrong
<kezef> back
<kezef> keeps getting better
<linux_is_my_hero> bluezone: any other high capacity players besides microsoft zune and apple ipod?
<needlez> kezef: how'd it go??
<kezef> when i try to boot the -22 kernel, it won't boot
<Addisonian> Spirits-Sight, I don't understand what you are saying.  Do you want to stop the GUI?
<Spirits-Sight> or is it the monitor access (its a laptop) I have a standard monitor plug into it so I don't want the laptop monitor on also
<bluezone> linux_is_my_hero, why you can't get your ipod to work with ubuntu?
<linux_is_my_hero> bluezone: its a ipod touch 64gb and ubuntu won't see it.
<bluezone> !ipod | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<linux_is_my_hero> i just bought it used and it works with windows, i just tried it.
<bluezone> did you try that yet?
<needlez> kezef: ouch can you load into -24 image install -23 image and then load up  -23 image and kill -24 out??
<linux_is_my_hero> i shouldn't have to change FIRMWARE on my IPOD to get it to work...
<scott_See> I need some help with Putty
<needlez> linux_is_my_hero: what kind of ipod and do you have ifuse installed??
<bsmith093> vectory: well by volume, most if it is isos of various very expensive self published dvds ive bought over the years, but by numbers, most files are documents and video, so what are the odds of a file miscopying and would nautilus tell me?
<vectory> linux_is_my_hero: tell that apple >_>
<Addisonian> scott_See, Don't be Silly ;-)
<Danielc1234> hey all, I am still getting permission errors when trying to run sudo echo "console output" >> /etc/init.d/nginx    and ideas?
<bluezone> linux_is_my_hero, bope, i don't use ipods so i wouldn't know
<scott_See> Im not silly I need help with copy/paste in
<scott_See> VMware, it's not working
<bsmith093> Danielc1234
<linux_is_my_hero> needlez: ipod touch 64gb, and i'm having troulbe installing ifuse
<Spirits-Sight> Addisonian: do you get last post and if so did you understand it better
<bsmith093> Danielc1234:  what i meant was u need to be root to output there
<MBarvian1> HELP! I SCREWED UP MY ETC/SUDOERS AND NOW CANNOT LOGIN AS ROOT OR DO ANY SORT OF SUDO. WHAT CAN I DO?!?!
<bsmith093> i think u r screwed
<kezef> i don't have the -23 image on my machine
<scott_See> reload
<needlez> sudo apt-get install ifuse
<vectory> MBarvian1: had that too
<kezef> just re-installed
<MBarvian1> vectory: what did you do?
<kezef> installed with the -22 image, then updated to the -24\
<needlez> do it from terminal
<Danielc1234> bsmith093: when I set up this OS it never asked me for a root password, etc. just a user account and pass. How do I log in as root?
<vectory> MBarvian1: load a livecd and chroot
<MBarvian1> vectory: goddamnit
<MBarvian1> vectory: alright thanks
<needlez> kezef: ahh yea -23 is best kernel image for 10.10
<chills518> what would cause transfer speeds to be slower through permanent mount using fstab as apposed to book mark through connect to server?  When I use the fstab connect I can only trasnfer at 1.8Mb to the other machine.  When I do Connect to Server I get 7 or 8 MB transfers... any known issues?
<bsmith093> Danielc1234:  the pass u created thats the root pass
<Addisonian> Danielc1234, There is no root password.
<jk_> MBarvian1, Get to the grub menu on a reboot and go into recovery mode. That will let you fix /etc/sudoers
<Danielc1234> I tried to login as root and use the password, but no go.
<Danielc1234> what is the root password then?
<scott_See> Are there setting in putty for right and left click actions? I can't get Putty to copy or paste text
<scott_See> help
<polp> Danielc1234: sudo sh -c 'echo "console output" >> /etc/init.d/nginx'
<bsmith093> Addisonian when i sudo i use the pasword i created for my acount and it owrks
<vectory> Danielc1234: there is no root
<vectory> Danielc1234: at least u cant access it
<vectory> directly*
<Addisonian> Danielc1234, You don't login as root on an Ubuntu system.  You can make it possible by setting a root password.  But, by default you cannot login as root.  That is a security feature.
<Danielc1234> that is what I thought, but it is still getting Permission denied
<deww> scott_See: there are http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter4.html#config-mouse
<Addisonian> bsmith093, That is how sudo works.  So, you are normal.
<Danielc1234> well how can I get away from this with my user account?
<needlez> Linux_is_my_hero: what does it say when trying to install ifuse??
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: my method of veno security is that I enable and disable it over ssh with gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled false and gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true ,
<Addisonian> Danielc1234, Get away with what?
<litropy> Peeps, when gnome loads up, I have no keyboard/touchpad access. I can't ctrl+alt+f1. Before gnome loads, I have keyboard access. Is there anything I can press to log into a shell so I can fix my stuff?
<Addisonian> Lithrem, Try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Danielc1234> Addisonian: I am getting Permission denied even when using sudo. Cant I just set a administrator or something that I wont need to do this?
<litropy> Addisonian: tried it.
<Addisonian> Boot with a Knoppix CD, mount the drive and edit whatever you need to, litropy
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: If you real paranoid and need more security you can connect through ssh as shown here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475839
<scott_See> deww, I'm running Ubuntu under VMware and the mouse actions are not working
<Addisonian> Danielc1234, I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish that you believe you need to be root for.
<Danielc1234> getting this......daniel@webserver2:~$ echo "console output" >> /etc/init.d/nginx -bash: /etc/init.d/nginx: Permission denied
<polp> Danielc1234: sudo sh -c 'echo "console output" >> /etc/init.d/nginx'
<bluezone> scott_See reboot the virtual machine, and make sure you allocated enough ram to it
<vectory> Danielc1234: or sudo su -.-
<bluezone> scott_See, it may also be an issue that vmware (for some reason) isnt detecting your mouse
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: have you heard of vino being unsecure? I had a password protected and found someone else controling my desktop. Now that machine is no longer connected to any network.
<deww> scott_See: ok... and putty in ubuntu? (why?)
<Danielc1234> so I have to use sudo su when I get these errors? not just sudo
<scott_See> bluezone, Dynampis/Dynagen
<Addisonian> Danielc1234, A normal way to do that is    sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start
<scott_See> bluezone, Emulating Cisco
<jk_> Danielc1234, You can't use redirection directly with sudo; instead, do 'echo "console output" | sudo tee /etc/init.d/nginx' to pipe the echo into tee and use the sudo on "tee" which will write. I'm not sure whether it will append or replace, though!
<vectory> Danielc1234: because >> is a separate cmd
<Danielc1234> Addisonian: right that is what I did and still got permission error
<Danielc1234> sudo sh -c 'echo "console output" >> /etc/init.d/nginx' this worked.
<scott_See> deww, It's better then the default, what do you recomend?
<OrangePeel> I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" . How the heck do I stop this?
<OrangePeel> in my downloads
<Addisonian> Danielc1234, You say it worked.  All it did was append some text to the file /etc/init.d/nginx
<deww> scott_See: it's not "native" and really ugly. maybe you can use something like minicom
<Addisonian> I don't know NGINX. I don't know that it is a simple service to start.  It may have dependancies.
<deww> for serisal stuff
<OrangePeel> I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my desktop and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner . How the heck do I stop this?
<cryptodira> would someone point me to the solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after boot on a toshiba satellite notebook with amd chips and running  10.04..thanks.
<scott_See> deww, I'll look into it.  for the mean time I'm just trying to copy and paste some configuration files from one session to the other but the mouse and keyboard shortcuts aren't working..
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have deleted some video files on ext3 partition and i know some knowledge of recovering deleted files using photorec but the file names are lost using that method; i also know something about 'ntfsundelete' and i'm able to recover the files with the original name using this app but it only works for ntfs file systems, is there any way i can recover the files from ext3 with the original file names?
<deww> scott_See: can you use the terminal  emulator that cmes with ubuntu?
<scott_See> deww, I can.. It doesn't work either..  I think the problem is with VMware.
<Addisonian> If I rename 30_os-proberto 09_os-prober in /etc/grub.d, will subsequent os updates try to restore 30_os_prober?
<bluezone> does anyone remember how to find the fastest server to download packages from? i used the gui method with update manager but the speeds are still terrible :S
<deww> scott_See: scp the files over or use netcat http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/11/06/netcat-a-couple-of-useful-examples/
<Addisonian> bluezone, Just pick the one closest to Australia.
<bullgard> What do the letters »ldd« stand for in the command-line command 'ldd'? "load dependencies"? Synaptic: "A utility program related to the GNU C Library: print shared library dependencies."
<mbrproblem10> Well, lets say that someone had Remote Desktop access to my ubuntu 10.10 for a unknown amount of time. I was also checking in on the machine and saw nothing unusual from my client. How do i tell if my ubunto 10.10 install is no longer secure?
<bluezone> Addisonian, joke?
<administrator_> [
<OrangePeel> I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my desktop and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner . How the heck do I stop this?
<administrator_> p
<Addisonian> bluezone, that is the fastest for me, since you will no longer compete with me for the server.  A weak joke, but yes.
<administrator_> 0
<administrator_> 0
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: I assume you read this to add security to veno http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475839
<FloodBot3> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator_> l'
<administrator_> p
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: you can see what ubuntu is listening on with sudo netstat -pant
<administrator_> p
<FloodBot3> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator_> p
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: i am reading it now.
<randy__> where is /etc/inittab
<keith-> so i installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 to a usb stick. whenever i connect to a wifi network it locks up instantly. it's an atheros ar9285 chipset. any other people with this issue?
<bluezone> Addisonian, i have 10 canadian servers to choose from, each time i use "choose best" it picks a different option, ive tested about 3 now and they are all giving me slow speeds. I remember a plugin that would automatically choose the best one, now i don't remember what it is called
<Addisonian> randy__, It is on Fedora systems
<randy__> Addisonian, but the lpi 101 rest said it has this file
<bluezone> keith-, define locks up please
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: to add security on ssh change the listen port to something other than port 22
<polp> Danielc1234: the modification of /etc/init.d/nginx you committed is benign (if you run maverick), but i don't know how it interacts with package management. i suggest you undo the change.
<Addisonian> randy__, All systems used to have it.  That is no longer true.
<keith-> bluezone: it completely freezes. the mouse doesn't move, i can't use the keyboard, and if the pointer is the circle thingk, it doesn't spin anymore. after a bit the screen has gone to black once and to all purple once and just stayed on the current screen frozen once. everytime it has to do with the wifi though
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: yeah, next time I go away, I will be using VNC over ssh and I will change the port. Currently, I need to figure out how to tell if my machine is compromized. I have already changed all of my important passwords, I am trying to decide if i need to do a clean wipe and reinstall of 10.10
<Addisonian> bluezone, I just always take the default.  Sometimes it is slow, but I don't usually care about the update speed.  Is there a reason it matters, or are you impatient?
<randy__> Addisonian, does ubuntu have run level?
<bluezone> Addisonian, i don't like 27 kBps
<bluezone> keith-, you said your running it off a usb stick right?
<keith-> bluezone: indeed. was wanting to test this netbook edition out before i installed it.
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: what makes you think it's compromized?
<tonysan> how do I disable ipv6? I tried modifying /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, but it doesn;t work
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: someone was controling my computer via VNC.
<bluezone> keith-, i would try a different usb stick, or try deleting and redownloading the edition and burning it at a low speed with descent software
<bluezone> keith-, otherwise i don't know what could be causing that
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: oh ok, and what account was it?  a sudo user?
<mbrproblem10> ... good question.
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson what ever default account ubuntu 10.10 has you create.
<keith-> bluezone: it runs fine until i try to connect to wifi. seems odd that the usb stick has one weird bit. also... it's not really burnt. it's a usb stick not a dvd
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: well with only one account it must be sudo'ed
<randy__> Addisonian, do you any test about linux is new
<paranoidphreak_> hi everybody, i have deleted some video files on ext3 partition and i know some knowledge of recovering deleted files using photorec but the file names are lost using that method; i also know something about 'ntfsundelete' and i'm able to recover the files with the original name using this app but it only works for ntfs file systems, is there any way i can recover the files from ext3 with the original file names?
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: well if it helps, i always have to sudo anything when i am at the command prompt.
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: I know that occasionally after I sudo, a key appears as an icon in one of the task panals... but this icon is not normally there.
<Addisonian> randy_, Ubuntu has runlevels, but they are different than redhats.  I don't understand your last question.
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: if you know the date and time of the attack you could do a find  that searches for files modified after that window of attack
<ethan_> hi
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: also you can look at logs for /etc/var/auth.log  to see if sudo was accesed in that window of time
<ethan_> ok
<ethan_> 1001010001000011111011
<ethan_> 100110101
<greg_s> hello room :)
<ethan_> ok
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: I turned the server on and have been gone for the last 5 days. :< During my VNC sessions I did occasionally see "someone else is controlling the computer" but i assumed they ment Me. But today while i was local to my machine, I still had The server running and i got that message and someone really did start controling my computer.
<greg_s> anyone in here that might be able to help me with a packaging issue?
<ethan_> hi
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: cool can you see what Ip address it was?
<randy_> Addisonian, ok,thank you.last question is that  do you know any test in linux like cisco CCNA
<bullgard> What do the letters »ldd« stand for in the command-line command 'ldd'? "load dependencies"? Synaptic: "A utility program related to the GNU C Library: print shared library dependencies."
<bucky> !info ldd
<ubottu> Package ldd does not exist in maverick
<glitchd> can someone help me to get the ati/amd preprietary graphics driver to work in ubuntu 10.04?
<mbrproblem10> sacarlson: Originally i came in here looking for a vino log. But its clear now that vino doesnt log anything. so No i did not.
<sacarlson> mbrproblem10: you must have a very weak password?
<glitchd> i know it worked before
<glitchd> but all of a sudden i dont have desktop effects
<Addisonian> randy_, Oh, certifications.  No, I think those are silly.  Your boss may be insisting, so you may not have a choice.
<polp> bullgard: list dynamic dependencies
<glitchd> and i really want to enable the desktop cube
<bullgard> polp: Thank you for your help.
<glitchd> anyone know anything about graphics drivers?
<OrangePeel> I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my desktop and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner . How the heck do I stop this?
<randy_> Addisonian, ok,thank you
<Addisonian> randy_, The inittab file was used by the old init system.  That is gone on many distros now.  Ubuntu uses Upstart.  I understand Upstart is only an interim solution, but that is by no means official.
<polp> bullgard: you're welcome. i found it on the intertubes. http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-bin/man-cgi?ldd++NetBSD-current
<glitchd> anyone?..?
<bullgard> polp: Thank you again.
<randy_> Addisonian, because in china the certifications information is very little,so I ask here
<bullgard> glitchd: Many people here know something  about graphics drivers. Please put a more concrete queestion here in this channel.
<kezef_> sorry, accidentally closed the x-irc window
<Addisonian> randy_, I think there are certifications for Ubuntu or Debian.  I am just not a good person to ask.  Try google.
<dl551> can someone help? I try to do a ./configure for a program but get permission denied
<randy_> Addisonian, thank you very much,because even I konw spell  certifications
<adstat> Hi!
<adstat> anyone here?
<Addisonian> adstat, nope
<adstat> Having some issues with Ubuntu 11.04
<Addisonian> Wrong irc channel   Use   #ubuntu+1
<Jeruvy> adstat: #ubuntu+1 please
<Buddha-Dharma> odd question: anyone know how to resolve facebook plug-in on pidgin?
<bluezone> bloody hell, it IS my isp that is lowering the download speeds of the repo's!
<wolf23> i cant found the solution for ICEauthority :((
<Addisonian> bluezone, Jesse Brown at Search Engine says all the ISPs up there are bad at that.
<glitchd> can someone help me with this error?? SystemError: installArchives() failed
<r3z> I have an NFS question if anyone is around.
<fft> fourier
<glitchd> r3z, need for speed??..lol
<Addisonian> pascal, fft
<r3z> ...
<royshix> lol
<fft> ohh?
<glitchd> nfs=need for speed
<glitchd> ?
 * r3z facepalms.
<rww> glitchd: no
<glitchd> lmao
<glitchd> rww, i assumed it didnt, but just had to make sure
<Jeruvy> If I hear that one more time today... glitchd
<jcsims> can anyone tell me why this line in the quickly tutorial is not working for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548433/
<pooky> where is the option to allow "alt-tab" to work across all workspaces?
<glitchd> Jeruvy, okok my apologies to the room
<wolfric> how long does it normally take for the status of a bug to be updated? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/693962
<glitchd> but can someone help me because i cant install graphics drivers, it just wont let me, but ive had them installed before?
<wolfric> i submitted this one around a week ago
<rww> wolfric: depends on the package (and who looks after it, if anyone), the bug type, and whether anyone wants to work on it.
<Gormanilius> holy shiz
<Gormanilius> lots of people here
<glitchd> can someone help me with this error?? SystemError: installArchives() failed
<needlez> glitchd: what up??
<wolfric> rww: well it's simply adding in a package that's left out from the aircrack suite. I take it it requires a developer to submit the additional packages and we can only request them right?
<glitchd> needlez, im trying to install my graphics driver and i keep getting that error msg.
<OrangePeel> I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my desktop and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner . How the heck do I stop this?
<Addisonian> wolfric.  I submitted ne.  A month later a reply was posted that asked me to do something impossible and then the bug was closed.  So, bugs don't always get worked out.  My case was unusual, though.
<rww> wolfric: or package it yourself and add it to the sponsorship queue.
<needlez> glitchd: what graphics card is it and what driver package are you trying to install??
<wolfric> rww: any guides on packaging and on sponsorship queue?
<glitchd> needlez, now im not exactly sure what card i have, but im trying to install the ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver so i can have desktop effects
<rww> wolfric: no, that's outside of my area of knowledge. #ubuntu-motu might know.
<wolfric> rww:  whats motu?
<rww> or ubottu, maybe
<rww> !sponsorship
<rww> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<needlez> glitchd: pm me
<cc123> hi everyone. our ubuntu 10.04 server just crashed and no one can figure out what happened. the server wasn't high, no disk io wait time issues, no memory issues, but i do see in apache logs a random series of this: "^@" at the time of the crash (about 300 instances of that character). any idaes?
<wolfric> rww: cheers for the links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete in case you're interested for references sake
<Addisonian> cc123, You were being attacked.  Or a hard disk error.  Those are only ideas, based on very little information.
<cc123> Addisonian, its a cloud hosting (rackspace) instance. could it still be hard disk?
<cc123> Addisonian, what logs would you say i should check?
<Addisonian> A hard disk error can be just about anywhere, cc123.  If it is at Rackspace and was a disk error, it probably won't recur.
<Addisonian> cc123, I'd look at just about all the logs that had updates about that time.
<OrangePeel> I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my desktop and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner . How the heck do I stop this?
<vectory> just connected a second monitor, whats better on nvidia, twinview or seperate x screens?
<Know1edge> how could I execute a .sh thats in a different directory? ./home/thebrent/public_html/admin/httpdocs/cake/console/cake europa ProcessEmail - but it says no such file or directory?
<MrUnagi> anyone know why i can upload files to the directory via sftp, but when mounted as sshfs i cannot due to permission problems?
<rww> Know1edge: take the . off the front.
<Addisonian> If the filename is cake.sh, you need to add the .sh.
<Addisonian> Linx does not add the extensions for you, Know1edge
<Addisonian> linx -> Linux, or should I say Gnu-Linux?
<Buddha-Dharma> how do i upgrade versions using terminal?
<bullgard> Buddha-Dharma: sudo uapt-get upgrade
<bullgard> Buddha-Dharma: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Buddha-Dharma> i tried and it came back all zeros
<cc123> Addisonian, thanks for your help
<OrangePeel> ok wtf
<OrangePeel> Alll my downloads are gone
<OrangePeel> NEED HELP
<FloodBot3> OrangePeel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrangePeel> Will pay $$$
<OrangePeel> 1st.
<OrangePeel> 1 sec
<bullgard> !prefix | Buddha-Dharma
<ubottu> Buddha-Dharma: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Addisonian> Buddha-Dharma, From Terminal, type startx, then run update manager. .  How's that?
<Buddha-Dharma> ok will try
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: what might you have done to loose your downloads?  maybe you just changed the dir it used before
<Addisonian> Buddha-Dharma, I think  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade    is what you really want.
<OrangePeel> I'm putting it together
<Buddha-Dharma> ok
<Buddha-Dharma> !addisonian thanks it did something now i am going to reboot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OrangePeel> First. I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my Downloads and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner. THAN I clicked on Properties > Permissions > Folder Access(Was on Create and Delete Files, Clicked on....List Files Only.) ...It than said Error(I STILL HAVE THE FILES AS MY GB MEMORY HAS NOT CHANGED) NOW they're gone from Downloads.
<Addisonian> Buddha-Dharma, A dist-upgrade take quite a while.  I
<Addisonian> Oh, well he is gone.
<OrangePeel> WTH happened!!
<OrangePeel> This is seriously like everything I'm on the internet about
<Addisonian> OrangePeel, Please watch your language.
<OrangePeel> hell ?
<OrangePeel> ok sorry
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: you might tell us what application you were playing with in this operation
<jonthue> hello i cant seem to change my desktop background, it stays on white
<OrangePeel> Nothing sacarlson
<OrangePeel> Application? like VLC ?
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: the application that you ran to go Properties > Permissions > Folder Acces
<OrangePeel> Nothing, just right click on the backround of th folder Downloads
<Addisonian> jonthue, if you right click on the background, do you see an option to change the background?
<OrangePeel> Nothing, just right click on the backround of th folder Downloads sacarlson
<jonthue> i tried but it all failed
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: nautilus?
<OrangePeel> ?
<jon8> is there such a command that allows me to 'watch' a file, as it is being changed, like a log file.. so whenever something writes to a log file, i can see it on my screen
<OrangePeel> sacarlson, not sur what you're talking about
<jonthue> and now their is a mass opening of windows
<Addisonian> jonthue, what do you mean by failed?  what happened?
<Buddha-Dharma> Addisonisn: I did the sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and rebooted what do I need to do now?
<rww> jonthue: tail -F /path/to/file.log
<rww> jon8: ^^^
<OrangePeel> But that's like everything
<jon8> n/m
<jon8> yeah
<rww> jonthue: sorry, mistab
<jon8> i just read that ;)
<jon8> i was reading 'man tail' thinking that was it
<jonthue> the background turned grew and their is mass window opening
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: maybe you were in your browser?
<jon8> rww thank you :)
<jonthue> grey
<Addisonian> Buddha-Dharma, a dist-upgrade takes a while to run.  It can be a couple of hours.  What version are you running now?
<Amtrask> Hello, I am having problems with my wireless card. After I installed a proprietary driver, and after I type "sudo modprobe r8192ce_pci", the card works perfectly. Until I reboot, and then I have to do the whole process over again. Thoughts?
<OrangePeel> Possiblyonline firefox youtube maybe
<OrangePeel> I don't think so though
<Buddha-Dharma> i think its 8.10?
<Buddha-Dharma> how do i check?
<OrangePeel> an error came up and I force quit it. It said a place wher the files'may' be at sacarlson
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: after you booted your ubuntu what did you do?
<rww> Buddha-Dharma: lsb_release -a
<Buddha-Dharma> ok
<jonthue> this thing all started when i tried to turn my window screen transparent
<Addisonian> Buddha-Dharma, You are stuck.  There is no upgrade from 8.10 anymore.
<OrangePeel> booted? I go to Transmission, Pidgeon, x Chat, Firefox
<OrangePeel> lik I always do
<OrangePeel> Don't think that's relavant
<Buddha-Dharma> ok.. suggestion?
<rww> Addisonian: sure there is, we have instructions for it. It just isn't supported.
<rww> !eol | Buddha-Dharma
<ubottu> Buddha-Dharma: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: ok so since you say downloads maybe you were in transmission?
<Addisonian> rww, good.  I'll see if I can find him a pointer.
<Amtrask> Buddha-Dharma I think you will want to install a newer version of Ubuntu
<rww> also,
<OrangePeel> I wasn't using it but it was on ys
<rww> !dist-upgrade | Addisonian
<ubottu> Addisonian: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Buddha-Dharma> ok
<rww> Addisonian: See the EOLUpgrades page ubottu mentioned ;)
<co2> So I have a question. I have a comaq nc8430 which has 3 mouse buttons built in with the touchpad. The middle one does not work (it registers as a left click). Can I use lenovo "solutions" to try and fix this, or is this something that needs specialization. I've tried adding specific lines to my xorg file, but nothing works.
<lwizardl> Hello
<Amtrask> Hello, I am having problems with my wireless card. After I installed a proprietary driver, and after I type "sudo modprobe r8192ce_pci", the card works perfectly. Until I reboot, and then I have to do the whole process over again. Thoughts?
<OrangePeel> I don't want to but am probably going to have to pay someone to get my stuff back
<xrdodrx> What do you mean, orange peel?
<OrangePeel> sacarlson, something about Ubuntu One went on where it startd acting funny after I right click and clicked on Syncronize
<lwizardl> In 10.10 how do I tell it to use the windows key as the shortcut for opening the menu ? when i go into shortcuts select the option and press the windows key nothing happens on my other computers they switch to super_L but on this laptop its not registering the command
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: I looked in transmision I still don't see Properties > Permissions > Folder Acces,  so I'm clueless
<OrangePeel> No
<Addisonian> Buddha-Dharma, See the page at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<OrangePeel> no sacarlson
<jonthue> wow my terminal refuse to excute
<icarus-c> lwizardl, for Windows key, you have to edit the keyboard shortcut config directly
<OrangePeel> In Downloads, the folder downloads, next to Music/Pictures ..... I right clicked the background
<icarus-c> lwizardl, like with gconf-editor or gconftool
<OrangePeel> and than went to properties permissions
<Addisonian> I'll try to answer any questions you have, but that seems to give you the information, Buddha-Dharma
<tom_> hmmm
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: ok I found it,  you were in nautilus
<OrangePeel> Not sure what that is but ok
<OrangePeel> if I hae to I will literally pay somone to get my files back
<OrangePeel> THeyre still on the omputer
<OrangePeel> computer
<treeshoe> does rsync require something to be running on the remote system other than SSH ?
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: that's the filemanager you might have used in Places on top of your screen
<OrangePeel> yes
<glitchd> needlez, you are the man my frjend. the f'n man.
<icarus-c> lwizardl, eh wait. for "menu" you mean the main menu in the panel? which default to Alt-F1 ?
<glitchd> needlez, it works
<glitchd> needlez, i have wobbly windows n such now
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: so did you try look in trash?
<OrangePeel> It's not in trash
<lwizardl> icarus-c, yes
<OrangePeel> It dissapeared literally
<needlez> glitchd: glad to hear its workin
<OrangePeel> disapeared
<glitchd> needlez, thank you very much
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: maybe it's just not visable try turn hiden files on in nautilus
<glitchd> needlez, would u believe ive been trying to get some help with this for a couple hours already? i just kept getting ignored in the channel=(
<OrangePeel> ow?
<OrangePeel> how
<OrangePeel> ?
<piercedwater> Does anyone have any suggestions as to why my monitor won't display Ubuntu? It is a 15" Dell LCD. Debian Lenny displays fine
<needlez> glitchd: np and if it happens again just remember what you did to fix it...if not just look for me in here...
<sacarlson> OrangePeel:  View>hiden files
<vectory> imagine the files just disapeared, disregard it could be a user mistake and u have some serious bg there
<co2> OrangePeel: ctrl+h
<OrangePeel> Nothing
<Addisonian> OrangePeel, Do you know the name of any of the files?  If so, try using find to see where they are(assuming they are to be found)
<OrangePeel> ther's 0 files in my folder now
<needlez> glitchd: thats sad... well if I'm ever in this channel look for me or just type my nick in and see if im on if i am ill try to help anyway i can
<OrangePeel> Yeah
<glitchd> needlez, well truth be told, i have a memory of a goldfish, so i will for sure be looking for u again if it happes
<OrangePeel> Let me try that Addisonian
<OrangePeel> 1 sec sacarlson Addisonian
<sacarlson> OrangePeel:  do you know any file names in the directory you lost?
<icarus-c> lwizardl, issue this command :  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu --type string "Super_L"
<glitchd> needlez, that is very much appreciated, thank you very much
<needlez> glitchd: kk
<lwizardl> icarus-c, command not found
<needlez> glitchd: np your welcome
<lwizardl> already did that same google search before joining
<Addisonian> OrangePeel, for the widest search, do it as a sudo command and start in the root directory.
<glitchd> needlez, okie dokie, im outta here then take it easy bud
<icarus-c> lwizardl, are you using GNOME?
<lwizardl> OrangePeel, are you a painter for cars?
<needlez> glitchd: you too peace
<lwizardl> icarus-c, yes
<OrangePeel> No lwizardl why
<OrangePeel> What's the command in sudo Addisonian
<OrangePeel> I mean Terminal
<sacarlson> lwizardl: good one
<CptPrice> c.quakenet.org
<lwizardl> OrangePeel, the name you are using is a term for a issue with paint oversprays on automobiles
<icarus-c> lwizardl, do you have gconf-editor ?
<Addisonian> OrangePeel,    sudo find / -name exactfilename
<OrangePeel> but opn trminal in root right Addisonian ?
<lwizardl> icarus-c, yes
<co2> lwizardl: it's also the name of a can of wall texture...
<OrangePeel> terminal
<Spirits-Sight> how do u save change in vim ?
<co2> Spirits-Sight:  :wq
<icarus-c> lwizardl, well you could use gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu   and change its value to Super_L
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<co2> Spirits-Sight: well, that saves and quits...
<jonthue> my background refuse to chnage heeelllpppp!!!!
<Addisonian> OrangePeel, Or put what you know in quotes    sudo find / -name "fastcar*.jpg"     There is no need to run this in a root terminal.  That is why I used sudo.
<lwizardl> icarus-c, that worked thanks
<needlez> jonthue: ok whats the issue??
<Addisonian> jonthue, Are you running the ntbook remix?
<jonthue> all i get is white screen and when i try to change the desktop background it turns black
<jonthue> no
<Addisonian> jonthue, netbook remix, that is
<jonthue> its desktop
<sacarlson> Addisonian: OrangePeel: I assume he wan't sudo when he was in nuatilus,  you could have him just try start search at ~/
<lwizardl> whats the name of the old scanner package that was included with ubuntu from like 9.10 and past. this new simple scan application sucks i tell it to crop from x+y and it just crops to x so i have to manually edit each page in gimp.
<OrangePeel> it's searching now d
<OrangePeel> now ddis
<Addisonian> jonthue, a white background is not the default for Ubuntu.  That sounds like some maximized program.
<lwizardl> I thought it was sane but after installing it thats not it
<icarus-c> lwizardl, xsane?
<OrangePeel> Searching now Addisonian but nothing is happening, just blinking box in trminal
<OrangePeel> after i typed in password
<lwizardl> i'll try that
<needlez> jonthue: is it 10.10 that your running?? and what way are you trying to change the background?? thru the desktop change or thru someother way??
<jonthue> literally its stuck on white screen and i only see my pic after i click yes to log off
<Addisonian> sacarlson, He could start there.  I would.  But, if it fails, he should go on to search the drive.  If that fails, the files are gone.
<Spirits-Sight> also how can I get add-apt-repository to work?  its saying "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<needlez> jonthue: have you checked to make sure your drivers for your graphics card are installed??
<lwizardl> icarus-c, yes that was it thanks again
<rww> Spirits-Sight: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jonthue> yes
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: Addisonian: agreeed if fails to find in ~/ then widen the search
<saliak> I've always wondered, how do you go about "uninstalling" something from linux, if you've forgotten what all has been installed?  for example, i think i installed asterisk-gui at some point, but have since lost the makefile i used to install (so i can't do a "make clean").  don't remember which version, etc.
<jonthue> it all began to act up after installng sudo apt-get install murrine-themes
<Spirits-Sight> rww: its 10.04 server
<Spirits-Sight> with out x
<icarus-c> "locate" is handy for searching too
<Addisonian> Spirits-Sight, just edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list with an editor.  Be careful, though.  Backup before editing is prudent.
<OrangePeel> sudo find / -name How to go out of your mind - Th LSD crisis.avi
<OrangePeel> I typd in
<rww> Spirits-Sight: install the python-software-properties package, that should get you it.
<jonthue> they say it has some bugs but i didnt know it would be this nasty
<gartral> OrangePeel: OWWW
<Addisonian> OrangePeel, That has spaces in the name You need to put quotes around it.
<OrangePeel> ok what about
<OrangePeel> ok
<OrangePeel> Spaces are ok though ?
<needlez> jonthue: hmm they say what has some bugs?? ubuntu 10.10 or your graphics driver??
<gartral> yes\ spaces\ are\ just\ fine
<sacarlson> OrangePeel:  maybe try cd ; find . -name "*.avi"
<Addisonian> OrangePeel, I don't like spaces in the name.  So, it depends on what you mean by OK.
<Addisonian> To search for a filename with spaces in it with find, you need to put quotes, OrangePeel
<Spirits-Sight> Addisonian: how do I install a key then, I already edited the sources.list file but not it yells because there is no key installed I guess
<Addisonian> Spirits-Sight, There is a way.  I do it rarely enough that I need to look it p.
<OrangePeel> linksy@linksy-laptop:~$ cd ; find . -name "*How to go out of your mind - The LSD crisis.avi"
<OrangePeel> find: `./Downloads': Permission denied
<rww> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<jemc> hello guys
<DouglasK> lwizardl: xsane?
<jemc> I'm having a very weird problem
<Jezek> httrack work for anyone?
<sanjoy> i can't open rar file
<sanjoy> what should i do?
<rww> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<OrangePeel> PETER KINGSLEY Finding Our Ancient Wisdom.avi
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: oh is this ./Downloads dir in some mounted ntfs disk?
<Addisonian> Spirits-Sight, See http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/apt-get-update-how-to-solve-no-public-key-available/
<OrangePeel> mounted ntfs disk?
<jemc> Ubuntu 10,04 Live it's not seeing my HDDs, I'm sure they are not damaged or something like that 'cause I have installed Windows 7 in one of them
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: try your search with sudo since you have the permision problem
<Jezek> when i try to open website copier i get a 404
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: cd; sudo find . -name "*.avi"
<jemc> why does it happens?
<sanjoy> i can't open rar file in ubuntu what should i do?
<jemc> install rar support
<bluezone> jemc, be more specific?
<OrangePeel> ./Downloads/PETER KINGSLEY Finding Our Ancient Wisdom.avi
<OrangePeel> linksy@linksy-laptop:~$
<OrangePeel> back to the same thing
<goto_sky> 啥都不懂
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: so you found it?
<Addisonian> jemc, I had a system at an installfest earlier this month like that.  The driivers for the chipset on that system were not on the Live CD.  We installed using the Alternate CD with no problems.  That may be uyour problem, too.
<OrangePeel> It says it's there
<OrangePeel> but I don't see it
<rww> !cn | goto_sky
<ubottu> goto_sky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<OrangePeel> and I now see a bunch of stuff in my Home Folder
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: but only seen as sudo?
<rww> ubottu: tell sanjoy about rar
<ubottu> sanjoy, please see my private message
<jemc> Addisonian, damn, how do I check those drivers?
<OrangePeel> Not sure sudo seemed to work
<Addisonian> I don't answer questions with cursing.
<jemc> oh, sorry I was damming @ the void, :S Addisonian
<OrangePeel> But still, it is not seen
<piercedwater> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to change my monitors resolution? I cant boot to Ubuntu
<goto_sky> oh no
<nharmata> I currently have a desktop running Windows 7.  I want to install Ubuntu on a separate hdd and be able to boot either 7 or Ubuntu.  Installation-wise, are there any important differences between doing this and installing 7 + Ubuntu on the same hdd?
<OrangePeel> Am I going to have to take my computer in ?
<goto_sky> 双系统？
<goto_sky> i can
<OrangePeel> Like I said, I have money, I will send it if you can find the solution
<Addisonian> piercedwater, There are several strategies available.  You can ssh to the machine and edit the xorg.conf file.
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: so lets look at what is returned from ls -l -d ./Downloads
<piercedwater> Addisonian: good call. what part do I need to edit?
<rww> goto_sky: only speak English here. #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<OrangePeel> Absolutely nothing in Downloads sacarlson
<OrangePeel> it's like a fresh new folder...
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: try sudo ls -l -d ./Downloads
<gobbe> nharmata: you could do it either way, if you have enough big HDD you can install them on same disk but separate partitions
<Addisonian> piercedwater, It depends on your system.  That is not where I would start.  I'd probably edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg(or menu.lst) first.  That may get you to the login screen.
<OrangePeel> linksy@linksy-laptop:~$ sudo ls -l -d ./Downloads
<OrangePeel> dr--r-xr-x 66 linksy linksy 61440 2010-12-28 16:51 ./Downloads
<OrangePeel> nothing changd
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: try chmod 777 ./Downloads
<bullgard> What Ubuntu program will read the title list of an audio CD and display it to the user?
<Addisonian> piercedwater, What video chip and what monitor do you have?
<OrangePeel> no sudo ?
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: yes sudo
<Addisonian> bullgard, A standard CD has no title list.
<OrangePeel> sudo chmod 777 ./Downloads
<OrangePeel> turned up nothing
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: is that your user name linksy?
<OrangePeel> yes
<piercedwater> Addisonian: I dont know the video chip and its a Dell e151fp
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: ok look in the dir again with nautilus
<OrangePeel> nothing sacarlson
<piercedwater> Addisonian: its not letting me ssh in
<OrangePeel> hold on
<OrangePeel> let me try something sacarlson
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: try  sudo ls -l -d ./Downloads  again
<OrangePeel> Let me try to synchronize again, an error comes up
<OrangePeel> linksy@linksy-laptop:~$ sudo ls -l -d ./Downloads
<OrangePeel> drwxrwxrwx 66 linksy linksy 61440 2010-12-28 16:51 ./Downloads
<Addisonian> piercedwater, You need to find out to really solve this.  I have had to use Knoppix to boot a system to make changes sometimes.  I have to step away for a moment.
<OrangePeel> ok
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: ok ?
<OrangePeel> sacarlson,
<sacarlson> ?
<OrangePeel> sacarlson, I clickdon properties in desktop and it says I still have 1,511 files in here
<OrangePeel> but there's 0 files being shown
<bullgard> Addisonian: Well, if so, why does Sound Juicer complain: "Sound Juicer could not read in the title list of this CD. Reason: Could not access this CD. Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection. The name :1.245 was not provided by any .service files."
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: try cd ./Downloads ; sudo ls
<piercedwater> integrated intel extreme 2 Addisonian
<cody> Hey, I try to update Ubuntu and get a "Failed to download Repository Information" with this in the details: W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<cody> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<cody> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> cody: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: add sudo ls -l
<OrangePeel> The entire list of files cam up sacarlson
<cody> anyone know how I can fix that?
<cody> the update problem?
<bullgard> cody: Probably your repository is at a temporary fault. Try again in a few hours. Do nothing in between.
<sanjoy> i can't open rar file in ubuntu what should i do?
<cody> huh, I've been trying all day..... and yesterday.
<rww> sanjoy: you should read the instructions ubottu has told you twice now.
<icarus-c> !rar | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sanjoy> yea i read it
<gartral> sanjoy: apt-get install p7zip
<sanjoy> thnx dude
<cody> sanjoy: or you could use Peazip
<bullgard> sanjoy: What is the exact wording of your error message?
<icarus-c> sanjoy, so you have been told to use "unrar"  and you don't want to?..
<mneptok> OrangePeel: may i PM?
<sanjoy> i cant install "unrar"
<Philo> This might seem stupid, but how can I move a panel in Gnome?
<OrangePeel> yes mneptok
<Philo> I can't find an option to unlock it.
<cody> and I can't not do anything in between network-wise, as it's my family's shared network..... they're always using it.
<icarus-c> gartral, eh... as far as i know, unrar is the only program/library that could extract rar files
<sanjoy> it says archive type is not supported
<sanjoy> cant install p7zip too
<needlez> icarus-c: p7zip-rar
<icarus-c> doesn't that just contain unrar
<cody> @sanjoy: Peazip is available online free of charge.
<Addisonian> bullgard, You are assuming that Sound Juicer reads the title list from the CD.  I don't use Sound Juicer, but most rippers work by getting the length of all the songs and looking up in the freedb database.  Your error seems to indicate a more basic problem, in that the CD cannot be read.
<icarus-c> sanjoy, how did you attempt to install stuff?
<sanjoy> terminal
<drawmeat> Hi I am using xubuntu and I have a question about sound
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: I assume your fixed, you found your files,  what did the ls -l show you?
<sanjoy> what is the code to install rar software ?
<OrangePeel> Th list of my files on terminal
<OrangePeel> but they're not shown in Desktop
<Addisonian> piercedwater, Am I correct in that you don't even see the login prompt?  Did you set it to automatically login?
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: the ls -l will tell us why show one file line
<piercedwater> Addisonian: no login prompt, just a black screen. i didnt check anything to auto login
<Ovz> Hiiiiiiii
<Harsh_Kumar> @Orange, are you on KDE?
<OrangePeel> Not sure what that is Haraken
<OrangePeel> Harsh_Kumar,
<bluezone> Ovz, HI
<drawmeat> Does anyone know how to know if you have a soundcard instualled on xubuntu
<Addisonian> piercedwater, Just a moment.  I have to look up something.
<icarus-c> sanjoy, apt-get install unrar ?
<bluezone> drawmeat, humm try lspci?
<Ovz> u can use ark too
<icarus-c> sanjoy, or do it in software center or synaptic
<OrangePeel> no it showed all th torrents that 'are' 'were' in thre sacarlson
<OrangePeel> not torrents
<OrangePeel> files******
<OrangePeel> hh
<OrangePeel> heh
<bullgard> Addisonian:  What I wrote was the output of an error message. Not my personal guess. --  Is the "freedb database" a website, or where is it to be found?
<FloodBot3> OrangePeel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drawmeat> bluezone, do I type that in terminal?
<sanjoy> what is the name?
<sanjoy> unrar ??
<bluezone> drawmeat, yeah
<bullgard> Addisonian:  This very audio CD can be played on another Ubuntu computer using VLC.
<Addisonian> bullgard, Yes freedb is a database available over the internet.
<Harsh_Kumar> @sanjoy: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Addisonian> bullgard, OK.  That demonstrates less than you think.
<icarus-c> sanjoy, please read the instructions given carefully.
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: so the sudo ls -l doen't show the files you were looking for?
<sanjoy> thank you all ^_^
<drawmeat> bluezone, i typed it in..  i'm pretty noob at xumbuntu i got the results, is there one in particular i should be looking for?
<bluezone> drawmeat, if your sound card is detected it should be there, i must go now though :)
<sanjoy> my rar file is open now
<sanjoy> bye
<piercedwater> Addisonian: Im trying to get to a shell right now so I can edit the conf file
<OrangePeel> It does, but thy're still not in Downloads
<OrangePeel> I don't know where thy are.
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: I just need to see one line from the sudo ls -l
<Addisonian> piercedwater, Good.  I know what I want you to add.
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: like this: -rw-r--r--  1 sacarlson sacarlson     1032 2010-11-30 07:32 to_nils.txt
<Harsh_Kumar> @Orange; just try sudo killall nautilus, if u havent tried it so far
<OrangePeel> i'm sorry, give m the command again sacarlson
<Ovz> i am getting that sound card issue too in bactrack
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: sudo ls -l
<OrangePeel> total 204
<OrangePeel> -rw-r--r--  1 linksy linksy 31611 2010-12-26 12:50 Books that nobody want you to have.abw
<OrangePeel> drwxr-xr-x 11 linksy linksy  4096 2010-12-28 20:59 Desktop
<OrangePeel> drwxr-xr-x 10 linksy linksy  4096 2010-12-28 17:34 Documents
<OrangePeel> drwxrwxrwx 66 linksy linksy 61440 2010-12-28 16:51 Downloads
<FloodBot3> OrangePeel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrangePeel> -rw-r--r--  1 linksy linksy   179 2010-11-13 23:16 examples.desktop
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: seems you didn't  cd ./Downloads yes
<sacarlson> yet
<Addisonian> piercedwater, You will tell me when you are ready, I hope.
<OrangePeel> I did but I xed out for anothr terminal command
<OrangePeel> one sec
<sacarlson> OrangePeel:  cd ./Downloads ; sudo ls -l
<piercedwater> Addisonian: how do i get to a command prompt?
<gartral> I need too rebind right click.. how would i do that?
<Addisonian> Try  Ctrl+Alt+F2
<psycho_oreos> !terminal| piercedwater
<ubottu> piercedwater: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OrangePeel> -rw-r--r-- 1 linksy linksy     290749 2010-11-23 16:56 Video-0002.3gp
<piercedwater> Im botting off the install disc and I need to get to a prompt
<piercedwater> booting*
<drawmeat> Hi all, is there a simple way for a n00b to know if he has a sound card installed on xubuntu and if he does, to get it working
<bullgard> Addisonian: Your message: "bullgard, OK. That demonstrates less than you think." conveys little information to me. You did not even outline the subject of your statement well enough.
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: then it should be seen from Places>home folder  click on Downloads you should see it
<Addisonian> piercedwater, So, you are getting this blank screen from the install disk, right?
<OrangePeel> nothing sacarlson
<Harsh_Kumar> @pierce...: press ctrl+alt+F2
<piercedwater> Addisonian: no, from the hdd install. but im booting from the install cd to try and get to a command prompt
<Addisonian> bullgard, I was working on something else at the time.  The fact that a CD plays on one machine does not guarantee it will play on another.
<psycho_oreos> Harsh_Kumar, I wouldn't recommend that, not without telling the user how to get back to GUI after that which is Ctrl+Alt+F7
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: well try in that dir you cd'ed into chmod 777 *
<piercedwater> Addisonian: ok i got to a shell
<Addisonian> bullgard, Is this a pressed CD(A commercially bought normal CD)  Or is it one that was burned by someone?
<OrangePeel> What's that command of chmod 777 again sacarlson
<OrangePeel> Will save it now
<bullgard> Addisonian: I am speaking about a pressed CD. It is a commercially bought normal CD.
<saliak> i've got an old linux server running as my main router/firewall.  just got a new machine in to migrate it to.  any suggestions how to mirror the system?  old hardware is about 10 years old.  new one is modern.  the old one is running ubuntu server 8.04.02.  my plan is to install 8.04.04 onto the new one, then tar everything from the old one, and untar on the new one.  good/bad idea?  any better way?
<Addisonian> piercedwater,  I need an aswer to that last question first.  Is this a boot of the Ubuntu install CD where you are getting this blank screen?
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: chmod 777 *  changes permisions so all users can see and exec files in that dir
<piercedwater> Addisonian: When I try to boot from a hdd that has ubuntu 10.04 installed I get a blank screen. I just booted from the install cd and got to a command prompt
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: if you need more details see man chmod
<OrangePeel> sacarlson, can I PM?
<sacarlson> OrangePeel: yes
<piercedwater> ty Harsh_Kumar
<Addisonian> bullgard, Then the odds are much better that any CD drive can read it.  First, try another CD in the system that is giving you the problem.  Another music CD that is.  Not another drive.
<mekos> Hi all; is there a fix for "error probing smb1" while booting up? Ubuntu 10.04
<Addisonian> piercedwater, OK. what do you remember about the hard drive layout on your computer?  We need to mount the partition containing /boot.
<stealthc> that is error with nforce smbus mekos
<piercedwater> Addisonian: Ill get to it. hang on
<stealthc> you have an nforce chipset?
<mekos> stealthc: nVidia
<bullgard> Addisonian: I have tried in the past several times to play other commercially pressed audio CDs on this CD/DVD drive using Sound Juicer under Maverick . The results were similar. The error messages varied sometimes slightly.
<mekos> stealthc: everything seems to work - just get the error on boot.  Am I missing something?
<chd> whats the best program to use for ftp?
<rww> chd: Places -> Connect to Server...
<chd> lol nice
<stealthc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/440470
<piercedwater> Addisonian: I found it. Now what
<mekos> stealthc: thanks
<chd> can I use that for sftp rww?
<stealthc> look for acpi_enforce_resources=lax
<stealthc> I believe adding that to your init files fixes it
<twiztid> hey all, quick noob question.... how do i satisfy smb4k into making a directory once i try to mount it?
<Addisonian> bullgard, I would try another program.  The one I liked best is no longer in the repositories.  So, install RipperX and see how it does.  Even if you don't want to use it long term, it will help diagnose.  It uses the paranoia ripper library, which is pretty good.
<rww> chd: yes, choose SSH in the dropdown box
<twiztid> im basically tryin to setup for ubuntu to auto mount my smb:// (nework drive)
<Addisonian> piercedwater, "I found it" has no relation to my question.
<bullgard> chd: I a sense:  Enter in Nautilus' input line: 'sftp://<username>@/path/to/computername'.
<piercedwater> Addisonian: I have located the mount "/boot"
<twiztid> ive been all through fstab... for some reason, i can navigate all through the network but once i get to the drive im trying to access it just says, "unable to mount location failed to mount windows share"
<Addisonian> piercedwater, There is a /boot on the live CD.  From your statement, I presume you are looking at it.  I am asking about the hard drive.
<cody> okay, on looking at my resolv.conf for trying to figure out why Ubuntu can't load update info, it looks like it's looking up my wireless router, it says "# Generated by NetworkManager
<cody> domain Belkin;search Belkin;nameserver 192.168.2.1" where ":" is a line break.
<piercedwater> Addisonian: I am in a shell that has the file system from my hdd with the mount /boot on it
<cody> is that possibly a problem? or does that look right?
<Addisonian> What partitions are on the hard drive, piercedwater ?  Try  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<cody> anyone know?
<piercedwater> Addisonian: sda1 - the one with "/boot" on it sda2 - "Extended" and sda5 - "swap"
<cody> the ISP my family uses is Comcast.
<youlun> does anyone know how to get Chrome to open ed2k:// links in amule?
<cody> anyone?
<bullgard> Addisonian: Thank you for your advice.
<krishanu> does anyine know of a soft phone dialer for empathy
<cody> from what i've gathered, may be wrong though, is my laptop is looking up my family's Router, gathered that from /etc/resolv.conf.
<Addisonian> piercedwater, OK, lets try it.  Be very careful..  We're hunting rabbits.    sudo mkdir /media/sda2; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<twiztid> hey all, im needing a little help with mounting windows shares...
<piercedwater> Addisonian: It said I need to specify a filesystem
<Addisonian> piercedwater, you may need to specify the filesystem type.  Try it the way I gave it to you first.
<piercedwater> Addisonian: It said I need to specify a filesystem
<Addisonian> Did you use the default of ext4?
<cody> anyone know? and should I copy over the contents of resolv.conf? before I was getting a "Failed to download repository information" and hence am unable to update, i've been trying all day.
<piercedwater> Addisonian: no, i will try it with that
<cody> anyone????
<Addisonian> piercedwater, I mean when you installed the system.  If so, you need to add   -t ext4
<Addisonian> piercedwater, sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<OrangePeel> First. I just right clicked and clicked "Synchronize" in my Downloads and all the folders/files have red circles with white X bottom left of every corner. How do I get rid of this, this is what it looks like. http://img844.imageshack.us/i/screenshotbi.png/How do I remove a folder from UbuntuOne Cload. An entire folder is synced to Ubuntu one.
<OrangePeel> oops
<piercedwater> Addisonian: when i type "mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /media/sda2" I get a "Wrong fs type rror"
<OrangePeel> How do I remove a folder from UbuntuOne Cload. An entire folder is synced to Ubuntu one.
<cody> anyone know?
<rs0832> cody
<cody> yes?
<rs0832> cody, usually, when apt-get cannot update, it is because of the sources.list file
<CripperZ> cody ... are u able to ping out to internet ip addresses ?
<rs0832> cody, what is the error you are getting?
<cody> gimme a sec
<Addisonian> piercedwater, It may be another filesystem type.  I am hesitant to proceed by IRC.  Can we talk by phone?  I am not going to do anything to charge you.
<gimix> Hi, I am looking for simple editor can support compare and multi languages on Ubuntu. Any advice?
<piercedwater> Addisonian: sure
<rs0832> gimix, multi programming languages? or natural languages?
<Addisonian> piercedwater, Can I pm you?
<gimix> and support java language
<cody> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<cody> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<piercedwater> Addisonian: yes
<gimix> rs0832:programming
<cody> that's the error
<rs0832> gimix, gedit works well for me
<rs0832> cody, does your internet work normally?
<CripperZ> cody thats due to network cannot resolve hostname
<gimix> rs0832: let me see
<rs0832> gimix, and you can add plugins for more languages, i think
<cody> other than updates and caches, yes, it works, but without a cache update, I can't install some updates.
<linx_hacks> how to upgrade a  package to a latest version ?
<rs0832> gimix, if you dont mind a 'heavy' ide , you can use the netbeans ide (netbeans.org)
<linx_hacks> how to upgrade a  package to a latest version focibly?
<soreau> linx_hacks: Why do you think you need the latest version?
<cody> *install some packages
<vasi> gimix: i like geany
<vasi> it's lightweight but more featureful  than gedit
<vasi> one of my friends is a big fan of kate, if you like KDE
<soreau> I too find geany intuitive
<soreau> ! pm | linx_hacks
<ubottu> linx_hacks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rs0832> cody, can you access http://extras.ubuntu.com
<vasi> linx_hacks, is there a package that you're having trouble updating?
<vasi> specifics help :)
<rs0832> cody, in your browser
<cody> got it, it's accessable.
<soreau> <linx_hacks> I need to install skype.. to which it has a dependency with libc6-1.12 which in turn has a dependency of libnh > 1.0
<soreau> <linx_hacks> so I want to upgrade  libnh
<linx_hacks>  I need to install skype.. to which it has a dependency with libc6-1.12 which in turn has a dependency of libnh > 1.0. so I want to upgrade  libnh
<rs0832> cody, then it is probably your sources.list file
<gimix> thanks so much
<cody> let me have a look at it
<rs0832> linx_hacks, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<OrangePeel> How do I remove a folder from UbuntuOne Cload. An entire folder is synced to Ubuntu one.
<soreau> linx_hacks: skype is already in ubuntu repos though
<rs0832> cody, can you paste if while you're at it? (paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<linx_hacks> it's not ubuntu.. its Trisequel which build on top of ubuntu 10.04
<rww> linx_hacks: unofficial derivatives, like Trisequel, aren't supported here.
<linx_hacks> but is it possible to know the general procedure?
<cody> paste what? the file?
<rs0832> cody, the text from the file
<cody> ah, kk
<rs0832> linx_hacks, you may find skype .deb at packages.ubuntu.com
<rs0832> linx_hacks, but i m afraid we can't provide support beyond that
<rww> skype is not in Ubuntu's repositories, and never has been.
<cody> where is the sources.list file?
<soreau> cody: /etc/apt/
<rs0832> cody, /etc/apt/souces.list
<cody> kk
<rs0832> rww, hmm
<rs0832> rww, it isn;t?
<linx_hacks> Hey.. some how.. Package Installer able to access the library and install its dependencies.
<naGa^pavi||a> hello
<rww> rs0832: nope
<soreau> Yea I guess its not
<linx_hacks> now..skype installed.
<linx_hacks> thanks
<rs0832> rww, oh.. i wonder how i got it installed from synaptic on 10.10..
<cody> you want the link to the paste?
<rww> rs0832: It was in Canonical's Partner repository at some point.
<rs0832> rww, ah maybe cause i enabled all the repos :)
<gartral> I need too rebind right click.. how would i do that?
<rs0832> cody, yes
<rww> maybe still is, I haven't checked
<cody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548450/
<rs0832> rww, i think so (got it installed :)
<linx_hacks> any folder name which starts with (dot)(filename) considered as hidden folder in linux?
<rww> linx_hacks: yes
<linx_hacks> how to create a hidden folder from terminal?
<rs0832> cody, you might try changing your server to the main server from software sources
<ChristianAdamski> Hey, I have a problem with the gnome menu Ubuntu 10.10 - despite changing some entries (unchecking there visibility) and installing new packages, the menu doesn't change at all.
<gartral> linx_hacks: mkdir /path/to/.folder
<rystraum> @linkx_hacks: just start the folder name with a dot (.)
<cody> i'll do that.
<rs0832> cody, and uncomment this line # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner and save the file
<linx_hacks> gartral: Is that conventions are standard as part of GNOME or linux specifications?
<gartral> linx_hacks: no, that's unix conventions
<gartral> linx_hacks: deeper than genome
<gartral> linx_hacks: and genome adheres to them, as well
<linx_hacks> okie doke.
<rs0832> gartral, genome?
<rystraum> rs0832: He meant GNOME.
<rs0832> rystraum, :)
<vasi> ChristianAdamski, this might sound stupid, but does it still stay the same after logout/login?
<ChristianAdamski> yep
<gartral> rs0832 rystraum i have a typo correction >.<
<ChristianAdamski> could the menu be cached somewhere?
<rs0832> gartral, no problem :)
<linx_hacks> I have a .bin file, how can I make sure the bin file copies executables in /bin folder and libraries under /usr/lib folder?
<gartral> I need too rebind right click.. how would i do that?
<vasi> ChristianAdamski, hmm i dunno
<rs0832> ChristianAdamski, hmm
<gartral> I also need too resetup my mouse
<vasi> you could try deleting the settings file in ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<vasi> and see if that makes a difference
<vasi> (or maybe move it instead of deleting :) )
<rs0832> ChristianAdamski, you can also try creating another panel, right click on it, select add to panel and select 'gnome menu' and see if it happens there too
<ChristianAdamski> trying
<linx_hacks> I have a .bin file, how can I make sure the bin file copies executables in /bin folder and libraries under /usr/lib folder?
<cody> how do i edit the sources.lst?
<rs0832> cody, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<cody> kk
<vasi> cody, i'd recommend using the Software Sources properties app if you're not comfy with text editors
<twiztid> soreau: long time no see friend... would you happen to know how i can permantly mount a windows share??? im soooo stumped!  :X
<geirha> ChristianAdamski: Make sure all the files (at least the ones in .config and .local) are owned by your user.   ''find ~ ! -user "$USER" -ls''  will print any files in your homedir not owned by you.
<OrangePeel> How do I remove a folder from UbuntuOne Cload. An entire folder is synced to Ubuntu one.
<vasi> geirha, good thinking
<zus> hello everyone.  can i have the link for compatibilities and ubuntu? i just got a lenovo thinkpad t61 series with NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M except it has win vista...
<rww> OrangePeel: if you haven't already, #ubuntuone might be more helpful.
<cody> nah, i got text editors down, just needed control of the file....
<rystraum> @linx_hacks: you want the .bin file to contain the same binaries as in /bin and /usr/lib?
<rystraum> .bin folder*
<rs0832> zus, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<OrangePeel> thanks rww
<linx_hacks> rystram: If I execute like ./<bin filename> its extracting all the jars and executables in the same directory
<twiztid> would ANYONE know how to go about accessing/mounting/automounting at boot,,,   a windows share?
<linx_hacks> rather I want executables to be in /bin folder and jars/libraries under /usr/lib folder
<zus> rs0832,  thank you,....
<rs0832> zus, :)
<geirha> zus: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/laptops/   looks promising.
<Acidburn1986> Всем ку! а что только на английском разговор идет?
<zus> geirha,  i seen that the other night...but i just got this machine
<soreau> twiztid: Try smbfs
<reddyweb> what is the best pdf viewer on ubuntu 9.10?
<rystraum> @linx_hacks: If I understood your problem correctly, then it has to be a shell script which extracts the jar file, gets all the binaries and moves/copies them to /bin, and copies/moves the jars/libraries to /usr/lib
<bullgard> !ru | Acidburn1986
<ubottu> Acidburn1986: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linx_hacks> rystraum: exactly
<vasi> twiztid, maybe you can do it in an upstart task?
<rystraum> @linx_hacks: So.. a shell script would do what you need.
<zus> geirha,  its less than a year old and  a hand me down,..the prices look nice too. thanks as well.
<zus> brb
<vasi> reddyweb, i like evince
<soreau> twiztid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<linx_hacks> so after I extract .bin file, I need to write a shell script myself to do that?
<geirha> zus: Well, it says it works with Ubuntu 8.04 at least. Why it doesn't list 10.04 and 10.10 I don't know, but it may meen you need to do some tweaking to get it working fully.
<twiztid> soreau: thats what ive been working with and if i navigate through the network and try to access the shared drive, i get, "unable to mount location. failed to mount Windows share"
<twiztid> soreau: and ive been working off the same link you posted...
<chiques> I have a usb device which I am capturing data in minicom just fine. I would like to see a graphical representation of the data in real time. Any suggestions???
<rystraum> @linx_hacks: Well, it's one of the possible solutions. But I can't really provide the proper solution without any more ideas what the .bin file is supposed to contain, what's it's structure, how often would you need to do this kind of operations and so on.
<twiztid> soreau: i ran the grep $USERNAME /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f3 command but im lost... would you be able to help with watever im doin wrong?
<bullgard> chiques: 3 questionmarks in a row are 2 too much in this channel.
<linx_hacks> its a jdk_1.6.21 it contains bin,lib,ext,endorsed like folders.. where as bin contains executables and all other should go to libraries
<chiques> bullgard, sorry
<twiztid> soreau: i b a r e l y got it this morning but it screwed up mu sudoers
<chiques> bullgard, I'm just a bit stumped right now
<zus> geirha,  i see,  hmm so if the live disc works then should a full install work then?
<NeoKipling> Hello, everyone, I have a problem.
<rystraum> Ahhh. Then why not just change the $PATH and $LIBS to point to the bin and lib respectively?
<NeoKipling> I can't use wine make a boot diskette. I made a floppy image file, mount it. Then set floppy driver to wine, it can browse, copy file. But when I use Exe file, they said: Aborted or can't find any floppy disk.
<soreau> twiztid: I am not too familiar with using samba
<longgege> 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<longgege>   404  Not Found
<longgege> 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages
<longgege>   404  Not Found
<longgege> 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<FloodBot3> longgege: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<longgege>   404  Not Found
<geirha> zus: Yes, that's a good test, boot the live CD and test everything you can, like audio and video playback etc. I think there's even a test-utility in the System menu.
<longgege> what's the problem?
<ubuntu`> what is a good telnet program for ubuntu other than putty
<rystraum> @ubuntu` : telnet in the terminal?
<vasi> ubuntu`: umm....telnet?
<ubuntu`> ryanakca, good meaning good gui
<cody> doesn't look like it changed the outcome. uncommenting the line and switching servers.
<rs0832> cody, hmm did you add any repositories lately?
<cody> nope.
<twiztid> soreau: damn, well maybe the fact that i have two folders in the same spot, one called "shareddocs" and the other called "slave"... i can access the shareddocs folder perfectly!!! but once i click on slave, "unable to mount location. failed to mount Windows share"
<cody> i just installed today.
<cesco> ciao
<cody> the OS
<NeoKipling> hai, longgege. I need a dos boot diskette to recover bios, A old hp laptop bios. But I can't use wine make a boot diskette.
<geirha> ubuntu`: gnome-terminal + telnet ?
<rs0832> cody, k
<twiztid> vasi: upstart task? like a startup.bat?
<vasi> twiztid, kinda....upstart manages the init sequence in ubuntu
<geirha> NeoKipling: Do you have a floppy image file?
<rs0832> cody, ok 1 sec
<cody> kk
<NeoKipling> Yes , I have
<vasi> so you can arrange for things like "as soon as the network is up, mount a network share"
<soreau> twiztid: Maybe you can read more or ask in #samba
<vasi> though it's quite technical
<geirha> NeoKipling: Then   dd if=/path/to/floppy.img of=/dev/fd0    should do it.
<twiztid> vasi: ok, ill google upstart... and thx soreau: im on it
<vasi> twiztid, the manpages are actually quite good
<longgege> my net is works well,but I just can not update my system,why?
<NeoKipling> I already mount it, but wine can't use it
<rs0832> cody, comment out two lines
<rs0832> cody, deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<cody> kk
<rs0832> cody, and deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<geirha> NeoKipling: Don't mount it, just write it to the floppy.
<ubuntu`> geirha, I want to connect to an eggdrop via 127.0.0.1 with the telnet... and most dont allow back space or arrow up thats why I am asking if there is a telnet program with a decent gui for ubuntu... windows has a lot of good ones for free so I supposed ubuntu would too (putty is awful)
<rystraum> NeoKipling: be extra careful with dd though. It's a very low-level command and could really mess up your system / files.
<Acid1986> Как перейти в русскую комнату?
<twiztid> vasi: ya i tried to do a little self troubleshooting but i screwed up mu sudoers in the process... now that i got that resorted, im reluctant to do anything on my own right now... lol
<geirha> ubuntu`: *shrug* I've never used anything but the telnet command, so I don't know then.
<NeoKipling> oh,sorry. I don't have that file. I need to exe make that
<ubuntu`> geirha, thanks anyway
<rs0832> cody, when you do that, let me know if you get the error again
<rww> Acid1986: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<cody> looks like it went through ok, and no error, no updates to install either.
<vasi> twiztid, heh, ok maybe i shouldn't have suggested something that complex
<rs0832> cody, yep
<cody> looks like it was those 2 lines, right?
<rs0832> cody, yes
<rs0832> cody, are you on 10.10
<rs0832> ?
<geirha> NeoKipling: That exe is probably just a self-extracting zip.  Try extracting it as a zip file.  unzip file.exe
<cody> kk, thanks!
<cody> yeah, 10.10
<rs0832> cody, hmm
<cody> Maverick, as I believe.
<rs0832> cody, they work fine for me
<rs0832> cody, yes
<cody> wow, i'll try those on my home network when I get there.
<rs0832> cody, you can uncomment them again after a few hours and try
<cody> kk
<cody> thanks,
<rs0832> cody, :)
<twiztid> vasi: its not so much the complexity, as it is the simplistic nature of my attempts undermining my patience
<NeoKipling> geirah: I tried, it not self-extracting
<Name141> Is there a 64bit specific channel?
<rww> Name141: no
<twiztid> vasi: its so simple... access my crap, over there! lol
<Name141> OK.  Is 64 bit finally good to use now?  I heard Flash used to not work.
<vasi> twiztid, if you just make it a Favorite, and then you can access it from GNOME with one click....is that not good enough?
<rww> Name141: It works fine for me. Other people say Flash is problematic. ymmv.
<vasi> Name141, works for me!
<rs0832> Name141, that is not really a problem with ubuntu, i think
<twiztid> vasi: how would i go about making a windows share a favorite??? =)
<Name141> OK.  I'm assuming the 32bit will be just like windows and not use all 4GBs of RAM ?
<vasi> twiztid, how are you mounting it now?
<twiztid> im not! its a pain in the neck!
<rww> !pae | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<vasi> twiztid, does the Network stuff in nautilus not work?
<vasi> you should be able to browse windows shares and mount the one you want
<twiztid> vasi: it wont mount... keeps saying unable to mount location, failed to mount Windows share
<vasi> oh, you can't even mount it in the first place
<vasi> i'm not really the person to talk to then :(
<Name141> rww: So I could, use the 32bit disk without having to download the 64bit ISO ?
<twiztid> vasi: nope, i navigate to it, it finds all my shared crap, even lets me access the folder right next to the one i actuall want to acess!!!
<rww> Name141: if you want to install 32-bit with PAE, the 32-bit disk will work for that, yes...
<Name141> OK.  Is there 3D acceloration for a Radeon 4670 ?
<twiztid> vasi: well thx anyway... its such a hassle! i have it shared on my xp in EXACTLY the same way as the folder next to it is... so stumped...
<geirha> NeoKipling: Hm. I don't know then. You might be able to run it with dosemu, but I'm not sure. Have only briefly tried dosemu.
<zus> thanks again. it my first laptop, and was a bit curious. is using wubi and in stalling ubuntu as an app ok as a test as well?
<NeoKipling> Thanks geirha, but I only have  windows exe
<rww> zus: Wubi is rather finicky. Using it as a test would be fine, but I wouldn't recommend staying on it long-term.
<geirha> NeoKipling: Are you sure? What does the file command say about it?   file file.exe
<NeoKipling> geirha: please look at this page: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=500865&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=500883&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
<zus> rww  it has windows vista right now and i didnt want to wipe it and find out not all the features work,..live disc aside.  like the finger pint reader thats nifty, though never had it work on any machine or os,..
<Name141> Did they ever release an official linux version of Unreal 3?
<brophat> what is the best way for me to get the driver for my lexmark printer?
<Rypervenche> I would like to update my ath9k driver, but I don't quite understand how to enable the driver once I compile it... What does this mean?http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k#Get_the_latest_ath9k_driver
<NeoKipling> I first use windows based driver flash bios, so the computer crash. now, I need a dos boot deskette recove that.
<White-Horse> How do I get my Evga Nidia GT 430 PCI-E 2.0 with HDMI to work ? OS: Ubuntu 10.04.1 32-Bit
<geirha> NeoKipling: Hm. Seems you can't make that floppy without windows, at least not with the tools provided by HP :/
<NeoKipling> But i don't have a floppy driver. So i must make out this floppy image, to make a cd boot disk
<NeoKipling> yes, geirha, I can't find this dos image file from internet
<linx_hacks> rystraum: I found a program called Alien to do that
<NeoKipling> I tried win7, but virtual floppy driver not work
<rs0832> Rypervenche,  i;m not experienced with wireless networking , but you might try this http://wiki.debian.org/ath9k
<rs0832> Rypervenche,  if it compiled to the kernel, modprobe should show it up... then booting from that kernel should enable it, i think
<kaushal> hi
<bt4> o/
<kaushal> is there a wiki which says about supported Ubuntu releases ?
<rww> kaushal: which are supported, you mean?
<kaushal> rww: yes
<Rypervenche> rs0832: I can compile it, but how do I enable it? Where am I supposed to do these alterations? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k#Enabling_ath9k
<rww> kaushal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<NeoKipling> wine can do a lot of work, why can't execute this program
<rww> kaushal: everything in "Stable"
<aa__> aaaa
<a1234567890> wiki note237 support ubuntu23153~14419 237 1414 222 circle0
<White-Horse> How do I get my Evga Nvidia GT 430 PCI-E 2.0 with HDMI to work ? OS: Ubuntu 10.04.1 32-Bit
<curiousx> Rypervenche: this alterations are made when you compiling a Kernel
<rs0832> Rypervenche, i went through that an d i think you need to do that in either some configuration file or in a program.. they are unspecific, though... check if you have any aditional boot options for other kernels
<kaushal> rww: Thanks
<curiousx> excuseme my inglish is not to good
<Rypervenche> Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't mess with that then...
<dannyLopez> i can install kde in ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, I believe you need to install proprietary drivers
<rww> dannyLopez: install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<hrhrhr> g'morning chaps
<rs0832> Rypervenche, you may get an additional boot option at startup.. boot into this and it should work
<a1234567890> 23768 1419 1414 237allied spatial23463 1414results_worm_peck~|||sys-allied
<rww> a1234567890: something we can help you with?
<a1234567890> none i gone
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos I installed the Nvidia Driver from Nvidia.com but no hdmi and start up sreen is a mess any ideas ?
<rww> a1234567890: then I'd appreciate it if you didn't output nonsense to the channel :\
<dannyLopez> rwrd: how i find this packet?
<a1234567890> ok
<rww> dannyLopez: run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in the terminal
<rww> or search kubuntu-desktop in your favorite package manager
<dannyLopez> rww: TKS
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, not sure if you installed using the drivers from nvidia but I do believe there should be nvidia control panel which should allow you to output to which ports, then again, nvidia card should be able to sense hdmi connection if its connected rather than dvi unless you have both plugged in
<dannyLopez> other question are compatibles kubuntu-desktop & gnome?
<rww> dannyLopez: yes
<meero> is it possible to find out which process used the pid in the past? if i have the PID and the time...
<dannyLopez> again TKS
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos Yes I went to Nvidia.com and d/l'ed the Linux Driver for my card and installed it after of course I uninstalled all the ubuntu build it drivers and stoped X from running
<Diverdude> How do i start rtorrent from a php (or python-web) script so that it keeps running even after the script has terminated?
<NeoKipling> please, anybody help me out, I already waste so much time
<White-Horse> psyco_oreos everything seems fine but when i first boot up the sreen is a mess untill after I log in
<adrian__> hi folks
<adrian__> can anybody tell me how to run two concurrent desktops for two different users on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, yeah I'm not too sure about screen being in a mess, never messed with hdmi output
<NeoKipling> dd bs=512 count=2880 if=/dev/zero of=imagefile.img
<NeoKipling> mkfs.msdos imagefile.img
<NeoKipling> sudo mount -t vfat imagefile.img /media/floppy -o loop,iocharset=utf8, rw,uid=neo,gid=neo,umask=000,dmask=022
<adrian__> before there was a way with Alt-Ctrl-F9 but doesnt seem to work anymore. I do startx -- :1 as the other user but it goes blank after i change users
<Goddard> in the karmic repositories what is the php-curl module called?
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos this the driver i got from Nvidia.com "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run" right now I am using the DVI port not the HDMI one
<NeoKipling> I use this command, is there something wrong?
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos but the sreen only goes to 1920x1080 after login
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, so even with DVI the screen is still messed up?
<White-Horse> only at boot up
<rs0832> NeoKipling, what are you trying to use it for?
<NeoKipling> make a virtual floppy driver
<White-Horse> things are all over the place and i can not see the login at all its like there is no driver at all
<rs0832> NeoKipling, you mean floppy drive?
<psycho_oreos> NeoKipling, looks like there is a space between `iocharset=utf8,rw'
<NeoKipling> yeah
<kaushal> hi
<NeoKipling> no, just peast problem
<kaushal> what does intuitive mean in Super-fast and great-looking, Ubuntu is a secure, intuitive operating system that powers desktops, servers, netbooks and laptops. Ubuntu is, and always will be, absolutely free.
<dannyLopez> hi curiousx
<curiousx> hi frien dannyLopez =)
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, you might want to check xorg log files to see if there was errors using nvidia driver or did it revert back to nv driver or even vesa
<meero> is it possible to find out which process used the pid in the past? if i have the PID and the time?
<dl551> Can anyone here help me figure out why I get a permission denied error with ./configure ?
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos ok i will do that and paste to pastebin
<psycho_oreos> dl551, either its ownership issue or file mode issue
<dl551> It worked fine before, I sent in the laptop for repair (Screen went out on me) and now it's not working
<adrian__> can anybody tell me how to run two concurrent desktops for two different users on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<psycho_oreos> dl551, for some reason I don't think they are related unless you're suspecting the technicians who serviced your laptop messed with your setup
<adrian__> before there was a way with Alt-Ctrl-F9 but doesnt seem to work anymore. I do startx -- :1 as the other user but it goes blank after i change users
<Moriarty> started using ubuntu and I have extensive following of directions, but xchat will not give me  list of people in a given channel
<dl551> Well whatever happened, I need to fix it
<Guest23433> it lists my servers on the right, but there is nothing that shows hwo is in the room?
<daniel> does anyone know how to play divx movies? i have xubuntu
<rystraum> adrian__: You mean two users using the same CPU with different monitors / keyboard / mouse?
<rystraum> daniel: Try getting VLC.
<daniel> ok
<psycho_oreos> dl551, maybe I set user read write execute permissions first on the file
<adrian__> rystraum: same monitor. Log in as two diff users on same system with two different x sessions each using a different wm
<rystraum> dl551: what does `ls -al ./configure` return? And what's your user?
<dl551> I have like, no knowledge of how to do that, or what file would need it
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos Can you please have a look thank-you http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548463/
<dl551> rystraum: -rw-r--r-- 1 dl551 dl551 7455 2010-11-18 19:56 ./configure
<rystraum> dl551: chmod +x ./configure
<rystraum> It should work after that.
<dl551> ok, that worked :) but now ./configure: line 57: ./cmake/get-git-version.sh: Permission denied
<kilian76> hey all. i gotta question about the server edition?
<Myrtti> kilian76: just ask away
<rww> Guest23433: try #xchat, if you didn't figure it out yet :)
<rystraum> dl551: Oh, what are you compiling?
<dl551> KMess MSN messenger
<dl551> Latest git version
<kilian76> thanks, I am thinking of using an old PC to convert into a personal server
<rystraum> Do you still have the tar file?
<kilian76> is the server edition a graphic user interface, or a shell type interface?
<Myrtti> kilian76: shell, unless you install gui
<rww> kilian76: shell. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<dl551> I never had a tar, it came from the .sh file they had
<rystraum> Hmmm. Okay.
<kilian76> thanks ... its not recommended?
<Myrtti> kilian76: if you're using an old personal computer for the server, the benefits of the server version are somewhat questionable and you could probably get what you want with the mini install as well, or if the computer already has a supported version of Ubuntu, then just install the stuff you want on it
<Guest23433> is there any way to get a permananent side bar with names?
<rystraum> @dl551: Do you have a cmake folder beside the configure file?
<kilian76> the old PC should be good enough to act as a web server.
<dl551> rystraum: yes
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, hmm seems like its using nvidia driver, I'd say its gdm that is not using the right resolution
<kilian76> but, what i find difficult about linux is the 'compiling' or 'installing' of any programs likey MySQL and PHP
<kilian76> even though they most likely come with the package, but updating, etc.
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos any idea on how to fix that ?
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<kilian76> a friend uses Slackware.  its a bit intimidating
<psycho_oreos> kilian76, you should look into something like XAMPP
<Myrtti> kilian76: yes, but the server version is mainly a version with specialized kernels and modules for server hardware. It doesn't come with php or mysql on it by default, you need to install them with the package manager
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, not off my head I'm afraid
<kilian76> what is XAMPP?
<noonian> kilian76, you dont have to compile anything and installation is etremely easy once you understand the package management podel
<noonian> model*
<rystraum> dl551: assuming you're in the folder where configure is, chown dl551 . -R
<Myrtti> kilian76: xampp isn't supported here, btw, so if you choose that you're pretty much on your own
<White-Horse> psycho_oreos ok np thank you so much for your time have a great hight/day guys
<psycho_oreos> kilian76, XAMPP is an easy to install Apache distribution containing MySQL, PHP and Perl. XAMPP is really very easy to install and to use - just download, extract and start.
<noonian> basically you just check mysql and php and hit the install button
<psycho_oreos> White-Horse, good luck :)
<kilian76> Myrtti: i don't know what XAMPP is .
<White-Horse> :)
<rww> kilian76: I'd recommend ignoring the people telling you to use it, then.
<kilian76> okay thanks psycho_oreos
<noonian> mysql, apache, and php are all available and easy to install from the repos
<kilian76> so, when i use the existing PC, and once i have imaged a CD version of the package, Do i just insert into the CD drive and turn on the computer??
<Guest23433> I am getting to like linux at last
<dl551> rystraum: Still get the error.
<noonian> kilian76, yes, you may have to hit f2 or something to make sure the computer tries to boot from cd before the harddrive
<Guest23433> soon I will not longer need my windows crutch
<kilian76> noonian: right, thats what i thought.
<rystraum> @dl551: I assume you're a sudoer: sudo ./configure?
<noonian> kilian76, once you are running checkout the ubuntu software center app for help installing thing
<noonian> s
<dl551> no I just use ./configure
<kilian76> do I have to do anything regarding a DHCP connection?
<dl551> I didn't think sudo was needed
<kilian76> okay
<rs0832> dl551, mind me asking the program you are compiling?
<dl551> rs0832: KMess
<noonian> kilian76,  just plug in an ethernet cable if it doesnt have a wireless card
<kilian76> okay cool.
<rs0832> dl551, the msn one?
<rystraum> dl551: Normally, no. But whenever I encounter that kind of permission errors and chmod / chown doesn't cut it, I just go for sudo. Of course, It has its risks.
<kilian76> i will try this out.  :) and i know its a dumb question, but i have to ask, Can the desktop version do server functions?
<rystraum> kilian76: Yes, it can.
<rs0832> dl551, if it is the msn one, you dont need sudo.. can you pastebin the out put you get?
<dl551> rs0832: Yes
<noonian> kilian76, yea it is almost exactly the same but has more programs installed by default
<kilian76> and a GUI?
<noonian> yes
<noonian> you can install a gui on the server version too though
<dl551> sudo ./configure works
<rs0832> dl551, hmm did you try the one from the repos?
<rs0832> dl551, synaptic
<kilian76> maybe that maybe the root, to go with the desktop version, then i can easily use it to act as a media server.  a friend was telling me about that
<wyclif> hey
<dl551> It's working now so I don't need to use the synaptic one
<dl551> Thanks guys :)
<rs0832> dl551, k.. but to delete the source folder you have to sudo
<rystraum> No probs. :)
<Jack87-Home> hey do others experince video ripping when using linux? i always see lines across my videos
<hrhrhr> guys... it's been a long time since i've run linux on the desktop. any of you gamers? what issues am i likely to encounter?
<noonian> kilian76, i dont think root is what you mean, but there are media serving programs
<rystraum> hrhrhr: Depends on what kind of games you play.
<kilian76> oh ok
<hrhrhr> quakelive mainly
<pillow> i had downloaded sudo apt-get source calmav  from terminal ..but the problem is i cant find where it is store in my com...can any one help me
<noonian> hrhrhr, i was able to get wow working fine with an nvidia card with wine
<dl551> Now if only I could get my network printer to work :P
<soreau> dl551: What is wrong with it?
<hrhrhr> does steam work under linux these days?
<hrhrhr> natively?
<rystraum> @dl551: Ahhh. Yes. Cups. DX
<hrhrhr> not sure i cbf with wine
<hrhrhr> unless it's massively better than it used to be 10 years ago :P
<CruX|> after last update from medibuntu when I start mplayer, mplayer window is not centered and is on left top corner - how can I set this window into center ?
<dl551> Just doesn't work, I dunno
<dl551> I can't get it to work with a non-windows machine
<kilian76> does Ubuntu come with Apache ?
<Myrtti> kilian76: not by default
<rystraum> @kilian76: You can get it from the repos though.
<kilian76> oh okay.
<noonian> dl551, can you find the printer with the printing tool?
<kilian76> what is repos?
<Jack87-Home> i always get lines across video when watching videos in ubuntu... why is that?
<dl551> It's on a Windows Vista x64 machine in the other room
<Myrtti> kilian76: it doesn't come with any server software by default because not everyone wants it, especially on the desktop version. Repos are the servers that you can easily with one command install software from
<dl551> The XP laptop can use it, but not the macs or Linuxs
<R1ck> any people here that manage > 100 Ubuntu servers? How do you manage updating all those servers?
<kilian76> okay
<soreau> dl551: Sounds like a general misconfiguration issue
<hrhrhr> noonian: would you say nvidia is better supported than ati?
<hrhrhr> can i expect a working gtx280 out of the box? :P
<noonian> kilian76, basically they store tested versions of free software built for ubuntu and using package management programs like ubuntu software center and apt you can download and install stuff painlessly without having to search using a browser at all
<Myrtti> kilian76: or compile
<soreau> hrhrhr: ATI/Radeon is better supported by open drivers
<dl551> soreau: I have no idea.
<kilian76> noonian: on the ubuntu web site?
<noonian> kilian76, no, think of it like the app store on an iphone
<kilian76> oh ok
<noonian> kilian76, but with way more stuff and its all free
<rystraum> @dl551: So, the printer is connected to your Ubuntu machine and sharing it with the Vista laptop and the Vista laptop can't print?
<kilian76> nice.
<hrhrhr> nvidia write their own linux drivers or not?
<soreau> dl551: Did you try adding a printer in sys>admin>printers?
<dl551> rystraum: No. The printer is connected to the vista machine and the mac and linux machines can't print to it.
<dl551> soreau: I can add it there, but printing does nothing.
<rystraum> @hrhrhr: They do. They just give out a binary-only version to distributions though.
<soreau> hrhrhr: nvidia pays devs to write their drivers but they keep the source code and hardware specs private.
<hrhrhr> ubuntu included?
<noonian> kilian76, heres an article about how to install stuff http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<hrhrhr> i don't necessarily care if that is the case. an underperforming card would be a nightmare
<soreau> hrhrhr: Radeon is owned by AMD now and releases hardware specs as well as pays devs to work on the open radeon driver which means much better integration and support
<daniel> i wanna watch divx movies..i have xubuntu...anyone help?
<rystraum> @daniel: Did VLC not work?
<kilian76> During the Server Edition installation you have the option of installing additional packages from the CD. The packages are grouped by the type of service they provide.      *        DNS server: Selects the BIND DNS server and its documentation.     *        LAMP server: Selects a ready-made Linux/Apache/MySQL/PHP server.
<soreau> daniel: Try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daniel> nope
<blink> how can i "video-record" my screen?
<rww> !screencast | blink
<ubottu> blink: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<soreau> blind: recordmydesktop
<kilian76> so during the install, you can install all that without going to the repository?
<blink> rww: thx
<rww> kilian76: it installs it from the repository for you.
<noonian> kilian76, its the same it just has a subset of the repos on the install disc
<kilian76> rww: oh nice, thats so convenient!
<rww> might have it on the CD itself; I don't know
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<kilian76> well folks, thanks for your assistance.  I will start this tomorrow :) talk to you soon!!
<kilian76> night o!
<noonian> good luck
<nit-wit> daniel, besides the restricted extras the dvd codecs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<dl551> Guess it's not a widely known problem :P
<leandro> oi
<leandro> blz gente
<leandro> oi gente
<leandro> alguem on
<rww> !br | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<haves> j
<haves> 都是什么人呀？
<NeoKipling> Hello, anyone help me!  This is my problem:  I must use a window program to make a dos boot diskette to recover bios. I already made a blank floppy image file, mounted it.  But wine execute the windows program error: The process was either aborted or no diskette was found.
<Bonez305> hello
<rs0832> Bonez305, hello
<Bonez305> I have a rather simple yet complicated question atleast to me :/
<rs0832> Bonez305, go ahead
<leello> can anyone tell me how to add aliases to .bashrc i've already
<Bonez305> i have an old hp a6700y the hard drive went on it i swapped it with a 320gb and was interested in putting ubuntu on there
<sabat-laptop> I am working on making a virtualbox server, using virtualbox and ubuntu server+gnome desktop environment. I got it working, for the most part. But when I attempt to login via vncviewer, it asks on the host machine for the keyring password, which it a problem.
<Bonez305> now its a 64 bit proc. do i need a 64bit OS ?
<leello> tried with nano
<rs0832> Bonez305, no you dont.. 32 bit will run fine
<rww> Bonez305: you can use either 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu.
<Bonez305> i tried to install the 32bit but it was acting up, so i figured maybe i may need a 64bit OS :/
<sabat-laptop> This system is meant to be a virtualbox host, and to run vnc for controlling it, I don't know why it's popping up asking for the keyring tho
<rs0832> Bonez305, acting up how?
<sima> in #ubuntu-ru
<Bonez305> during the install, when it asked for the user name and pass, i entered everything but i can't click the forward button
<rs0832> Bonez305, hmm..
<rs0832> Bonez305, did you try entering root as your user?
<Bonez305> weird right
<Bonez305> no didnt try root
<sabat-laptop> does nobody have a clue as to why this is happening?
<rs0832> Bonez305, that doesnt happen because of the 32 bit os
<rs0832> Bonez305, you can try using a different combo of u/n and pass... did yo utry that?
<Bonez305> rs0832, yes
<rs0832> Bonez305, or you may not have entered some other details
<Bonez305> I entered everything correctly
<Bonez305> it was also a good burnt copy idk what it may be
<rs0832> Bonez305, you ran an md5?
<sabat-laptop> I have 4 different internet access methods, and this VM server is going to be directly connected to one of them, but with how it's asking for the keyring, it's not really useful. So does nobody have a clue? I can go back into looking into it myself... just figured someone might have some knowledge of it and a quickfix
<Bonez305> rs0832, no
<rs0832> Bonez305, hmm 10.10 right?
<Bonez305> rs0832, yep
<Obvioustroll> how do i prevent a service from running at startup?
<Obvioustroll> ((privoxy))
<rs0832> Bonez305, did you do the partitioning properly?
<Bonez305> Im guessing I did
<rs0832> Bonez305, do you see any other buttons? other than the forward?
<bonjoyee> i tried to recover lost data from sony handycam after accidental format..now an hour later i have recovered almost all data using photorec...but the ouput is 27GB mpg file..is this normal?
<rs0832> Bonez305, like maybe finish or something?
<obscurant1st> is there anyay i can use ettercapp to check how much data is being transfered in a particluar compuetr in my lan?
<Bonez305> rs0832, it said back, ready when you are, and the input sections
<rs0832> Bonez305, because i m guessing this is the last step of the install right?
<obscurant1st> is there anyay i can use ettercapp to check how much data is being transfered in a particluar compuetr in my lan?
<Bonez305> rs0832, yep
<sabat-laptop> I find it surprising that I am the first person to run into this...
<dannyLopez> hi when i try to install the wireless send this message Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386.deb File not found
<rs0832> Bonez305, 'ready when you are' is  as a button?
<NeoKipling> thanks fellows, i think i  should try the windows way to solve that problem.
<Bonez305> rs0832, it looked to be, when i click it it just gave me a bunch of error messages like drivers it wasnt able to find is what im guessing
<alokito> is there a natty narwhal torrent with good seeds?
<rs0832> Bonez305, hmm
<dannyLopez> hi when i try to install the wireless send this message Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386.deb File not found
<rs0832> Bonez305, try the back button
<rs0832> Bonez305, then the forward button again.. it may get activated
<alokito> is there a natty torrent with good seeds?
<sabat-laptop> I am working on making a virtualbox server, using virtualbox and ubuntu server+gnome desktop environment. I got it working, for the most part. But when I attempt to login via vncviewer, it asks on the host machine for the keyring password, which it a problem. I just want to login remotely, not be prompted by the host machine.
<alokito> can't find any :(
<Bonez305> rs0832, well im not at it now, but i tried that as well several times
<rs0832> Bonez305, ah ok
<sabat-laptop> I specifically chose the option to not be asked by the local machine, yet it's asking me anyways
<rs0832> Bonez305, are you using an uppercase character in your username?
<Bonez305> rs0832 yes
<bonjoyee> i tried to recover lost data from sony handycam after accidental format..now an hour later i have recovered almost all data using photorec...but the ouput is 27GB mpg file..is this normal?
<rs0832> Bonez305, try without that
<rs0832> Bonez305, i think it should work then
<Bonez305> rs0832 its weird though it seems as it installed ubuntu last i was there but it runs into lots of errors
<rs0832> Bonez305, you can always attempt to change the username to your desired one once ubuntu is installed via system>administration>users and groups
<sabat-laptop> I am working on making a virtualbox server, using virtualbox and ubuntu server+gnome desktop environment. I got it working, for the most part. But when I attempt to login via vncviewer, it asks on the host machine for the keyring password, which is a problem. I just want to login remotely, not be prompted by the host machine.
<rs0832> Bonez305, yes probably due to the account not being created
<Bonez305> rs0832, when it says "ready when you are" im guessing it means the OS was installed ?
<rs0832> Bonez305, well not completely... user accounts , permissions are very important for linux to function
<dannyLopez> hi when i try to install the wireless send this message Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386.deb File not found
<rww> dannyLopez: #comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dannyLopez> what can i do?
<rs0832> Bonez305, so even if it did install, the lack of a user account could probably be it
<rww> dannyLopez: or insert your 10.10 CD. either works.
<rww> oh, and run sudo apt-get update if you comment out the line.
<Bonez305> rs0832, interesting, well I appreciate the help, thanks a bunch
<rs0832> Bonez305, so you can try installing, this time using all lowercase username
<rs0832> Bonez305, if it persists, give the alternate installer a shot
<Bonez305> rs0832, will do
<rs0832> Bonez305, good luck :)
<Bonez305> rs0832 alternate ?
<XiaolinDraconis> isnt it just a beautiful thing to install kde and xfce on ubuntu...
<rs0832> Bonez305, yes... it has a text based gui
<linx_hacks> How to install flash player on ubuntu?
<XiaolinDraconis> of course its not!
<rww> rs0832, Bonez305: it won't persist. There being upper-case characters in the username is the issue.
<rww> such an annoying bug >.>
<XiaolinDraconis> now all my applications have defaulted to kde stuff... in my gnome session!
<rs0832> rww, k that settles it then
<Bonez305> rs0832, awesome, sucky issue i guess :/
<rs0832> Bonez305, just fyi, this is what the alternate looks like http://www.google.co.in/images?hl=en&source=imghp&q=ubuntu+alternate+install&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<dannyLopez> rww: the cd solution in not working  i try whit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bonez305> rs0832, yes i was just looking at it
<rs0832> dannyLopez, you may not have disabled it properly
<Bonez305> rww, rs0832, thanks a bunch i will retry install with lowers
<rs0832> Bonez305, :) y/w
<paq7512> how do you remove a program install through sh on the console?
<rs0832> dannyLopez, try the gui.. system>administration>software sources
<dannyLopez> rs0832: i have in software sources & now?
<rs0832> dannyLopez, there should be a section 'installable from cdrom/dvd'
<rs0832> dannyLopez, below that, an option with a check box... clear the check if it there
<linx_hacks> How to get 64bit Adobe Flash Player for firefox?
<dannyLopez> updating
<rs0832> linx_hacks, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<bonjoyee> i tried to recover lost data from sony handycam after accidental format..now an hour later i have recovered almost all data using photorec...but the ouput is 27GB mpg file..is this normal?
<linx_hacks> rs0832: its redirecting me to the same  old 32 bit downloading location
<rs0832> linx_hacks, o.0
<rs0832> linx_hacks, http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<linx_hacks> but it gives me a tar file which has .so file right?
<rs0832> linx_hacks, yes
<rww> linx_hacks: yes. make ~/.mozilla/plugins/, put the .so in there.
<linx_hacks> oh.. thanks
<linx_hacks> rs0832:cool.. it works.. thanks
<rs0832> linx_hacks, :)
<dannyLopez> finally i have again wireless TKS rs0832 y TKS again rww
<Obvioustroll> Hello i would like how to customize my /etc/init.d I want to be able to pass orders to services but control wich of them load on startup
<rs0832> dannyLopez, :)
<Obvioustroll> /etc/init.d/service start/stop etc.. working but services not loading at begining
<XiaolinDraconis> does the "remember applications" thing work?
<rs0832> bonjoyee, no sure if it is normal, but does this help? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/After_Using_PhotoRec
<adminroot> 有人吗
<rs0832> !cn | adminroot
<ubottu> adminroot: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<woot_woot> hey all. I am trying to forward my desktop thru ssh. anyone ever used putty on a windows system to forward their linux desktop thru ssh?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: actually i searched only for mpg files..and all i got was a huge mpg file!
<rs0832> bonjoyee, hmm.. did yo u have that much data recorded on it?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: yes... the handycam has a 30gb hdd!
<bonjoyee> rs0832: the mpg plays in mplayer..but not in vlc or totem..
<rs0832> bonjoyee, with video
<rs0832> ?
<adminroot> 有讲中文到人吗
<dannyLopez> LoL (?)
<bonjoyee> rs0832: yes..audio video in perfect sync!
<hrhrhr> looks like trim support has been in kernel for a while so should be fully fledged in 10.10?
<sabat-laptop> it's amazing how pitifully useless some people are when you ask a simple question that has a simple answer, in an appropriate channel, yet they want to just say "that's unsupported" and be a jovial proverbial know-it-all moron who can't answer a question without saying it's unsupported.
<rs0832> bonjoyee, then maybe it is not playing because vlc and totem dont support file sizes that big
<linx_hacks> how to install RPM  files in ubuntu?
<adminroot> Someone says Chinese?
<gartral> `I need too rebind alot of keys, can someone give me instructions on how to acomplish this?
<woot_woot> linx_hacks: alien i think
<woot_woot> dpk might be able to handle it also
<bonjoyee> rs0832: hmmm..actually i have recovered all the data..just that i need a way to split the clips somehow
<rs0832> linx_hacks, use alien... install from synaptic
<rs0832> adminroot, yes on #ubuntu-cn
<linx_hacks> rs0832: I was able to convert to .deb package..
<rs0832> linx_hacks, yeas
<rs0832> bonjoyee, i think there are tools for that;... or you can use an nle
<adminroot> yes ubuntu.cn
<woot_woot> then just use dpk to install
<woot_woot> dpk -i deb_file.deb
<gartral> `I need too rebind alot of keys, can someone give me instructions on how to acomplish this?
<linx_hacks> rs0832: sorry.. it works.
<sgo11> Hi, how to create encrypted partition in ubuntu? any packages I need to install? any GUI tools available? thanks,
<rs0832> linx_hacks, :)
<NeoKipling[CN]> Hello, everyone.  This is my problem:  I must use a window program to make a dos boot diskette to recover bios. I already made a blank floppy image file, mounted it.  But wine execute the windows program error: The process was either aborted or no diskette was found.
<sabat-laptop> Thanks _ruben for being a un-useful member of the ubuntu support community.
<woot_woot> sgo11: you can look into truecrypt if thats what your looking for
<XiaolinDraconis> preferences> keyboard shortcuts?
<gartral> XiaolinDraconis: that seems limited too about 12.. i need like 45
<sabat-laptop> and ty people who are willing to answer questions via privmsg. you all rock.
<marek_> cki
<rs0832> bonjoyee, you might try http://linux.die.net/man/1/mpgsplit
<dannyLopez> i can update mi ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 from cd?
<sgo11> woot_woot, sorry, where to look at it? I did aptitude search truecrypt, nothing comes out.
<XiaolinDraconis> gartral, you can add as many as you want
<woot_woot> gimme asec
<gartral> XiaolinDraconis: does it handle mouse rebinds?
<woot_woot> oh damn. nevermind i'm in windows at the moment
<adminroot[CN]> Hello
<rww> dannyLopez: only using an alternate CD, not desktop. and if you've installed additional packages, you'll probably need a network repository anyway.
<marek_> proszę po polsku
<rww> !pl | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<woot_woot> do 'sudo apt-cache search true|grep crypt'
<gartral> XiaolinDraconis: also, i need to "make" keys that arent on normal keyboards
<XiaolinDraconis> gartral, spose you could try i dont really know
<woot_woot> there is also a easycrypt which is a frontend to it if i remember correctly
<woot_woot> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<woot_woot> there you go
<XiaolinDraconis> gartral, i know theres an app that interprets keys and tells you how the system identifies them... dont know if thatd be of use to your sitiation
<sgo11> woodzy, thanks a lot. let me see.
<gartral> XiaolinDraconis: sounds like it would, what's the name?
<XiaolinDraconis> sry i dont know it offhand
<NeoKipling[CN]> Hello, other chinese guy. If you have xp and virtual floppy driver, please, do me a favor
<lahwran> how do I install mono/.net 4 on ubuntu? I've been installing different mono packages for 10 minutes and none of them have it!
<woot_woot> http://blog.ruski.co.za/page/Install-Mono-on-Ubuntu.aspx
<NeoKipling[CN]> adminroot[CN], hai, sorry bother you, do you have xp system? I really need help.
<woot_woot> NeoKipling[CN]: what is your issue?
<zengeev> Is anybody using OpenQRM on Ubuntu?
<alif> I have a little problem. whether among you anyone knows how to run the program not as root??
<NeoKipling[CN]> thanks woot_woot, I need made a boot diskette
<woot_woot> alif: dont be logged in as root and dont sudo
<NeoKipling[CN]> This is my problem:  I must use a window program to make a dos boot diskette to recover bios. I already made a blank floppy image file, mounted it.  But wine execute the windows program error: The process was either aborted or no diskette was found.
<woot_woot> alif: then the application you start wont run as root
<zengeev> #
<NeoKipling[CN]> now i try windows way, but win7 can't use virtual floppy
<sgo11> woot_woot, hi, it seems truecrypt is very complicated for me. I just switched to ubuntu from opensuse. Basically, my problem is my opensuse has an encrypted partition which is created easily by opensuse partitioner GUI. Now, i want to mount it in ubuntu. any way to do it? thanks.
<woot_woot> NeoKipling[CN]: http://www.ehow.com/how_4910631_download-windows-xp-recovery-disk.html
<alif> woot_woot but this program ask me use my root, for run it
<claudiu_s> hello
<woot_woot> sgo11: gimme a sec and ill get back to you :)
<woot_woot> alif: if the application tells you to run as root, it means it needs permissions your user doesn't have
<claudiu_s> can anyone help with a problem of sound in Xubuntu 10.04?
<woot_woot> alif: so you have to run it with sudo or as root
<woot_woot> sgo11: so you just want to make a drive (entire drive) encrypted?
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i keep my gnome session separate from a kde session?
<glitchd> in ubuntu 10.04 how do i modify the grub list to put in my windows recovery partition?
<sgo11> woot_woot, thank you very much. just give you some more input. in opensuse, everything is done in GUI and the partition is automount at startup with my password. I just found out if I want to mount it manually in opensuse, it gave "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdaX cr_sdaX". then "mount /dev/mapper/cr_sdaX <dir>". that is the case in opensuse.
<glitchd> rs0832, could u help me to modify my grub menu?
<NeoKipling[CN]> woot_woot: thanks, this if not i need
<tas> What could be wrong with ubuntu software center? it always stops when it comes to applying changes..
<sgo11> woot_woot, I want to mount some partition.
<glitchd> anyone??
<rs0832> glitchd, sure
<glitchd> rs0832, i would greatly appreciate it
<rs0832> glitchd, so tell me ... what would you like to modify?
<a1234567890> there the truetype of terminal about scroll division program of type_structure as mapping that uses the curnal gde as terminal pad-software about linux_ubuntu..
<glitchd> rs0832, i installed burg, then realized that i didnt have my windows recovery partition configured in grub before hand
<alif> woot_woot yeah,  everything i want run this program always ask me to run it as root. this program aircrack-ng.  what should i do??
<rs0832> alif, sudo aircrack-ng in terminal
<glitchd> rs0832, so i uninstalled burg, then went to look for the grub.lst and could not find it
<sgo11> woot_woot, sorry, typo. I would like to encrypt some partitions.
<woot_woot> sgo11: ok, i know what your saying. I use truecrypt so that's the only firsthand info i can give you. You should be able to just install it (google 'truecrypt'), download the .deb package. install it. then when you run it, you will get a gui
<rs0832> glitchd, hmm is there a grub.cfg?
<alif> woot_woot yeah
<glitchd> rs0832, i have no clue, i could search for it
<lahwran> how do I install mono/.net 4 on ubuntu without building from source? surely it's in the repo somewhere and I'm just missing it?
<rs0832> glitchd, yea do that
<woot_woot> glitchd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169234
<sgo11> woot_woot, the problem is I don't know if truecrypt will be able to mount my opensuse encrypted partition or not. I have the encrypted partition in my harddrive. and would like to mount it in ubuntu. thanks.
<woot_woot> ahh
<woot_woot> gotcha, whole different thing we were thinking about
<rs0832> glitchd, it should be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glitchd> rs0832, ok im still looking
<rs0832> glitchd, k
<glitchd> rs0832, im sorry i have to reboot, ill brb
<a1234567890> 2011yr happy new year
<rs0832> glitchd, k
<alif> woot_woot why everything i want this program always ask me run it as root??do u have solustion. but when i run this program in backtrack never need it..
<woot_woot> alif: backtrack user has permissions your ubuntu user account doesn't have
<tas> anyone? whats wrong with ubuntu software center, it won't install anything, just downloads..
<woot_woot> backtrack is designed for pentesting., ubuntu isn't designed in the same way so the user permissions are setup differently
<Weazel> hey guys, trying to find Mac addresses for devices in my LAN, but can i see the name of each IP i recieve ?  (i remember doing so with nmap -sP -v x.x.x.x/24 - but i get an error with nmap for smt related to nmap)
<woot_woot> sgo11: its going to take some googling to find out
<woot_woot> looks like suse uses twofishaes 256 bit encryption. I *beleive* truecrypt will load that
<claudiu_s> so... nobody can help me
<sgo11> woot_woot, I found out ubuntu had the package cryptsetup as well. maybe that is the same to opensuse one.
<rs0832> tas, try software-center in a terminal
<woot_woot> yeah i was looking at that also but hadn't gotten to far into the documentation yet
<alif> woot_woot: I have user account but i'm tired must write my password everything run this program...
<glitchd_> rs0832, ok im back
<rs0832> glitchd, k
<tas> sigh, I was trying to install skype, but it was stuck in aplying changes, so I cancelled it, and trying to install it again, and it says its already installed but Its not there in installed software :(
<glitchd_> rs0832, just had to make sure that grub actually came up since i removed burg
<woot_woot> alif: add yourself to the sudoers file
<rs0832> glitchdah ok
<rs0832> tas, why dont you use synaptic?
<woot_woot> and change the sudoers file to allow you to sudo without putting in a password all the time
<XiaolinDraconis> why would you want to remove burg?
<woot_woot> or run as root
<tas> rs0832, well, lets try that now.
<alif> woot_woot: how do it??
<glitchd_> tas, maybe u could try removing it?
<woot_woot> neither of which i will give you instruction on because doing so gives you the ability to screw up your system and im not gonna get reamed for that. you will have to google it. sorry
<glitchd_> tas, dont listen to me..lol
<tas> rs0832, lame, I have nothing on, no software center, no terminal, and it says something else is using the packager thingy, when I open synaptic package manager..
<tas> glitchd_, I can only remove if it was THERE, which it isnt.. in software center.
<woot_woot> tas: open a terminal
<rs0832> tas, hmm.. if you said software center got stuck, it is probably that
<woot_woot> type 'sudo apt-get remove skype'
<tas> the "applying changes" got stuck
<rs0832> tas, try to kill it
<tas> rs0832, how?
<XiaolinDraconis> that happened to me a few days ago
<XiaolinDraconis> tas, i just logged out and logged back in
<glitchd_> tas, but its not letting u install it?
<tas> XiaolinDraconis, theres an application killer duh -.-
<woot_woot> glitchd_: he is saying he tried to install, the install hung, he closed it, now he can't install/remove it
<rs0832> tas, killall software-center in a terminal... otherwise restart
<tas> glitchd_, yea. its downloaded not installed.
<sgo11> woot_woot, no worries. thanks a lot for the help. I will try ubuntu cryptsetup soon I get home. That computer is my homePC. thanks.
<glitchd_> woot_woot, i would think that he needs to purge what did get installed then?
<woot_woot> sgo11: sorry i could help more. good luck with it.
<tas> k brb
<sgo11> woot_woot, no worries. thanks. :)
<woot_woot> glitchd_: depends on where it hung.
<XiaolinDraconis> tas, logging out and in took 5 seconds. opening a terminal and typing woulda took me longer lol
<Weazel> can someone please help me find Mac Addresses along with the device's name in the LAN ?
<alif> woot_woot : How i must do, so i can add myself in sudoers??
<woot_woot> Weazel: depends what you mean. you can get your mac address by 'ifconfig' in a terminal
<glitchd_> woot_woot, well i dont think u can pick back up in the middle of a installation, can u?
<alif> because in backtrack run program as root very stupid..!!help me..
<woot_woot> alif: yes
<woot_woot> glitchd_: yes
<woot_woot> alif: no
<woot_woot> lol im getting confused
<glitchd_> woot_woot, did not know that
<woot_woot> alif:  you will have to google how to add yourself to sudoers file. you clearly don't know enough about linux for me to feel comfortable telling you how to do it
<rs0832> glitchd_, i think it will overwrite the partly finished installation... but im not sure
<alif> woot_woot : how i can run this program not as root??
<XiaolinDraconis> Weazel, http://tinyurl.com/348lnb9
<woot_woot> alif: YOU CANT
<tas> BACK!
<woot_woot> your probably running a program that is sniffing wireless traffic
<rs0832> alif, you mean run it using sudo
<glitchd_> rs0832, well your guess is as good as mine i suppose
<woot_woot> or trying to access root files
<rs0832> glitchd_, yep :)
<woot_woot> both of which need ROOT PERMISSIONS
<woot_woot> rs0832: yeah, but he doesn't wanna have to type his password all the time
<rs0832> tas, so it it back to normal?
<luca_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tas> rs0832, yae
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, the program will NOT work as normal user
<tas> rs0832, done :D
<rs0832> woot_woot, hmm the only way you can do that is as root i think
<rs0832> tas, did it install?
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, if your tired of inputting password then by all means make a root account
<tas> thanks everyone who helped me ^^
<woot_woot> rs0832: no, you can make it so sudo doesn't ask for a password
<rs0832> woot_woot, oh?
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, even though like i did, you will soon find out how easy it is to destroy your desktop
<Weazel> XiaolinDraconis:  need ip+max+name of devices   from 200 ip phones somewhere in my lan, thats not helping
<glitchd_> rs0832, do u think the uuid of my recovery partition would be different than the one of the os partition?
<XiaolinDraconis> Weazel, sry bud was just being funny
<rs0832> glitchd_, i think it would
<XiaolinDraconis> i enjoy using the lmgtfy site
<glitchd_> is there a way to find out what it would be?
<woot_woot> Weazel: then you need to nmap your network
<glitchd_> i swear this was easier before
<glitchd_> rs0832, i swear i had to edit a different file when i did this before
<rs0832> glitchd_, try sudo blkid
<Weazel> tied nmap -v -sP -- it returns : "No space for further MAC prefixes from nmap-mac-prefixes.  Increase MacTable.table_capacity
<Weazel> QUITTING!
<Weazel> "
<FloodBot2> Weazel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SubstreamAI> I'm new to Linux, and very not used to it.  I understand old DOS pretty well, so I'm hoping this won't be too difficult.  I'm trying to make install and I get the following error: Renaming old 'eggdrop' executable to 'oeggdrop'.
<SubstreamAI> Copying new 'eggdrop' executable and creating symlink.
<SubstreamAI> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `eggdrop': No such file or directory
<SubstreamAI> make: *** [install-bin] Error 1
<FloodBot2> SubstreamAI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> XiaolinDraconis: it's not a good idea in here, for future reference :(
<rs0832> glitchd_, what exactly are you trying to do now? restore grub?
<a1234567890> printport1436stored1439
<SubstreamAI> oh, ok
<woot_woot> Weazel: either use google for info on nmap, or maybe try #nmap
<rww> a1234567890: I believe I've asked you already to be sensical in here. #ubuntu-offtopic is available for all your randomness needs.
<Weazel> woot_woot: holy crap there's a nmap channel ! THANKS
<woot_woot> np
<glitchd_> rs0832, no im trying to bring back the listing for my windows recovery partition, and when i had to modify grub before because it had the wrong partition code for windows, i swear it was more straight forward simple than this.
<rs0832> glitchd_, ok
<woot_woot> glitchd_: did you look at the link i gave you eariler?
<glitchd_> rs0832, also when i run the command u gave me, it list a recovery partition
<RoSk0> hieveryone
<woot_woot> hi RoSk0
<rs0832> glitchd_, yes
<glitchd_> woot_woot, i started to, then i had to restart, and i lost it
<a1234567890> mmm
<rs0832> have you tried update-grub? to auto detect?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah he did
<glitchd_> no i have not
<alif> XiaolinDraconis, how??
<XiaolinDraconis> i swear you said u did
<woot_woot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169234
<woot_woot> there you go glitchd_
<rs0832> glitched_, you could try and see if it auto updates the entry in your grub config
<XiaolinDraconis> alif,  are you absolutly positive you want to do this?
<glitchd_> woot_woot, thank you
<XiaolinDraconis> alif it will break things
<glitchd_> rs0832, ok ill try that then
<RoSk0> could anyone please tell me how to manage system services in ubuntu? i am old school centos user and there is greate chkconfig command...
<woot_woot> XiaolinDraconis: what will break things?
<rs0832> glitched_, k
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, trust me if you run as root, one wrong click of a button, one bad choice on app install, anything simple, and you can lose all your settings
<red2kic> !bum | RoSk0
<ubottu> RoSk0: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, making a root account
<red2kic> RoSk0: bum (GUI), update-rc.d (CLI).
<llutz_> RoSk0: sysv-rc-conf
<glitchd_> rs0832, i jus did update-grub and it still only found 1 windows partition
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, oh and not to mention possible loss of data
<rs0832> glitched_, ok..then you will have to manually add it
<woot_woot> what recovery partition glitchd_ ?
<woot_woot> i dont remember a recovery partition for windows...
<glitchd_> woot_woot, my windows recovery partition, this is a dual boot system
<rww> woot_woot: some computer makers put one on their computers. it's not a built-in Windows feature.
<woot_woot> glitchd_: so is my netbook, but i dont recall a recovery partition in my grub
<woot_woot> ohhhh
<woot_woot> like a dell
<woot_woot> gotcha
<FloodBot2> woot_woot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitchd_> woot_woot, well it was in mine
<woot_woot> you will have to find it and add it manually like rs0832 said
<Teemu_K> mhm
<alif> XiaolinDraconis, so what should i do??so i never run it not as root..give me a solution
<alif> pleaase
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, i look for laptop; you know good one?
<woot_woot> alif: sudo
<Teemu_K> Is there someone who knows how to enable wlan?, when I do rfkill all it says it is hard block = yes
<woot_woot> livingdaylight: depends what your looking for
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, top-end notebook same as low-end laptop? I want 10" to 13" screen
<RoSk0> thks. update-rc.d is part of ubuntu? how can I list all services?
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, what application is it?
<alif> aircrack-ng
<glitchd_> rs0832, woot_woot ok im gonna reboot to see if i did it right, brb hopefully with a happy face.
<woot_woot> depends on what you want to do with it livingdaylight, i dont need a cd-rom, or a good graphics card cuz im not playing games on this
<woot_woot> alif: yeah, you have to sudo
<rs0832> glitched_, good luck:)
<glitchd_> rs0832, thxthx
<woot_woot> its sniffing network traffic and your probably trying to crack wireless networks around you
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, you just have to type in your password when it asks
<woot_woot> which means you need to be able to inject packets and capture the network traffic which REQUIRES root permissions to the device
<NeoKipling[CN]> Hai, fellows, if you have xp, please look in this page: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=500865&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=500883&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
<NeoKipling[CN]> i need the second driver ROMPaq thing to make a bootable diskette. Wine  doesn't work, win7 seems like doesn't support virtrual floppy disk. I have no  disk free to install xp. please , do me a great favor, use this tool : http://sourceforge.net/projects/vfd/  , help me made this floppy image file.
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, of course he is
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, heavy-gaming NO, but general use, yes. light, long battery, nice screen; keyboard most impotant
<alif> yeah
<alif> xiaolinDraconis, then what i do again??
<rww> NeoKipling[CN]: I suspect ##windows would be more amenable to this.
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, nasty keyboard no.
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, what do you mean?
<woot_woot> livingdaylight: i have the acer aspire with the 6 cell battery
<XiaolinDraconis> alif,  i dont see what the problem is
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, nice modern ports, hdmi, sdcard etc
<woot_woot> livingdaylight: i get 6 solid hours of work done on a full battery and can do everything besides play cd's and gaming
<woot_woot> no hdmi port, 9-1 sdcard reader, 3 usb ports
<NeoKipling[CN]>  rww: yes, but win7 seems not work
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, link?
<linx_hacks> what is the command to reload font-cache?
<woot_woot> NeoKipling[CN]: xp != win 7, totally different bootloader
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, ubuntu on it?
<livingdaylight> dell have the nice keyboard
<XiaolinDraconis> alif, it only asks your password once when you start it right?
<woot_woot> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=acer+aspire+1+netbook&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ieE&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=s&prmd=ivnsu&resnum=1&biw=1024&bih=416&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=9980136553650032082&ei=OwwbTaPBBsWnngfqu5yUDg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAA
<woot_woot> thats what it looks like and some of the specs livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> sanx
<woot_woot> i like the keyboard on it because it doesn't have the funky keyboard spacing the other laptops have
<linx_hacks> what is the command to reload font cache
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, you like atom processor?
<RoSk0> thks one more time sysv-rc-conf is greate!
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, latest is n455?
<dragonkeeper> whats the biggest inch, of a full hdtv i can run on full res (1920*1080) with a 1gb graphics card (hd5770)
<ivanz> Hi. Could anybody help me with closing active program for no activity
<woot_woot> livingdaylight: no idea. i like the atom in this. i can run whatever i need to so yeah
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, does it have a gui?
<woot_woot> ivanz: what do you mean? killing a program?
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, some notebook come with dual-core processor now. Too many options on market
<XiaolinDraconis> its frozen i assume
<NeoKipling[CN]> woot_woot: yes, I mean my win7 doesn't support that virtual floppy tool
<ivanz> I want to have free public access to computer, but I want if nobody is on computer that computer is beck on first desktop
<woot_woot> NeoKipling[CN]: your kind of in the wrong room. windows questions/help are in ##windows. we cant really make a win7 floppy disk for you. sorry
<livingdaylight> woot_woot, some bad reviews i read... freezing and useless after one year; many share experience on forums
<ivanz> if somebody use firefox and leave computer, that after few minute that firefox is closed - maybe related with screensaver
<XiaolinDraconis> oooh
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<woot_woot> livingdaylight: never had a problem with mine and i have had it 2 years. I did screw up the bios, but i reflashed it with a flash drive (took 2 minutes to restore). no other issues
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, that requires writing your own script, i suggest going to #bash
<ivanz> It is something like Killall but killall kill user too
<rs0832> ivanz, killall <programname>
<woot_woot> ivanz: you just want to log a user out after x number of minutes?
<XiaolinDraconis> its "killall firefox"
<XiaolinDraconis> he want firefox to close when no1 is using it
<woot_woot> ivanz i think wants a auto logout if you have been inactive for x amount of minutes
<woot_woot> XiaolinDraconis: its not just firefox, he was using that as an example
<ivanz> yes. But I put firefox as example. Could be anything. I don't want logout
<XiaolinDraconis> oooh any application
<XiaolinDraconis> yes then you need a script
<rs0832> ivanz, it shouldnt log out if you specify the program name
<woot_woot> ivanz: oh you dont want to log out. yeah, you need to write a script to kill it
<NeoKipling[CN]> woot_woot: oh, i understand, sorry, at first i think use wine. ok, i try #windows channel. thanks, and thanks rww
<woot_woot> ##windows
<woot_woot> 2 #
<ivanz> XiaolinDraconis you are right. I need script, but I am beginner and I don't know where to start.
<NeoKipling[CN]> thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> channel #bash
<XiaolinDraconis> they are the script professionals
<woot_woot> ivanz: bash/csh/perl will work for that
<ivanz> I expect that it is related with Screensaver, but I need to close program
<NeoKipling[CN]> leave
<XiaolinDraconis> screensaver thing wont close programs
<woot_woot> ivanz, what it sounds like is you want to basically watch the top output and if it has been inactive for a certain amount of time, kill it
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz,  you are asking for a really hard thing to do without logging out
<woot_woot> in which case, you need to learn some scripting/programming to write it yourself. sorry
<woot_woot> i need coffee
<ivanz> Ok. I think that it is easy - I realy didn't know. I though that it is just one command in existing code of screensavers. sorry
<woot_woot> someone bring me some java!
<rs0832> ivanz, i tink i missed your problem o.o
<rs0832> ivanz, what exactly are you trying to do ?
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, i can help you write a script that will be very simple but it will only handle a few programs
<woot_woot> ivanz, nope. there isn't a program or few lines that will do what your looking for
<bsod1> hello, I created a ssh server on my ubuntu 10.04 laptop and trying to connect with my android phone, but it says "connection lost, connection reset by peer". How can I know what happened, and where the problem is?
<woot_woot> rs0832: he wants to close inactive programs
<rs0832> woot_woot, ah ok.. to free up ram or something ?
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, say he has firefox and music player open.. now say he walks away... he want idle programs to close themselves
<ivanz> rs0832, I want to close active program/windows after few minutes of no activity
<woot_woot> bsod1: make sure you can actually ssh to it before trying with your phone
<bsod1> woot_woot: I have no devices except my phone right no
<rs0832> ivanz, k
<ivanz> woot_woot, I want to close active programs but if nobady work on computer for few minutes
<woot_woot> bsod1: then your s.o.l. you need to be at the computer. then open a terminal and type 'ssh localhost' and see if it lets you in
<woot_woot> ivanz: yeah i know what your looking to do, but the solution is a program/script
<bsod1> woot_woot: Permission denied (publickey).
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, how bout if they dont close, but minimize?
<dragonkeeper> whats the biggest inch, of a full hdtv i can run on full res (1920*1080) with a 1gb graphics card (hd5770)
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, thatd be a little easier for me to do
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, hmm using bash?
<woot_woot> bsod1: your authentication mechanism is wrong. your sshd config is looking for keys
<bsod1> woot_woot: how can I set it for password?
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, i think it can be done... and ill bug the bash guys about it.
<woot_woot> im not super familiar with ssh though so i will have to let someone more knowledgeable then i in ssh and the sshd take over
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, i think so too
<woot_woot> bsod, the config is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<woot_woot> if i remember correctly. there are options in there
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, i like making scripts and this sound useful to me as well
<ivanz> XiaolinDraconis, this could be mess after few user who open few programs, but if you can recognize program and can minimize that program solution is to kill that program
<piercedw_> easy question: how do I start the GUI from command line?
<woot_woot> ivanz: you want to write a script that will revovle around 'top' output
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, i wasnt planning on recognizing a program i was gonna activate show desktop command after user is idle
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, :)
<woot_woot> piercedw_: what gui
<woot_woot> the x server?
<piercedw_> woot_woot: the default desktop manager in 10.10
<gartral> XiaolinDraconis: it seems i have a newer touchpad than anything supports
<woot_woot> gdm start or kdm start i believe
<glitchd> rs0832, should the command u gave me to get that id or whatever, should i be the same as my actual windows partition?
<ivanz> I understand. Is it posible to recognise active program and to kill/close them
<woot_woot> it might just be 'gdm' (gnome) or 'kdm' (KDE) if i remember correctly
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, if you know java you can have a look at this for ideas http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5336869&postcount=5
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, yes but if i make it recognize aall idle program, then system vitals will also get killed
<rs0832> glitchd, sorry?
 * FlyingPigs are among us.
<woot_woot> ivanz: open a terminal and type 'top -d 1' and look at that
<woot_woot> that will be showing you process times and the like
<rs0832> glitchd, if you are asking if the windows part and recovery part will have the same uuid then no, they wont
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, now if i make it kill programs it will have to be only firefox and a few other pre-determined apps
<woot_woot> you can make a script to watch the output, checking applications for the last time they used a couple minutes of processor time
<woot_woot> if they haven't, kill it
<rocket16> What's the command to know the name of the current shell? (Like bash, sh, zsh etc)
 * FlyingPigs will avenge their forseen destiny!
<woot_woot> rocket16: $ = csh, # = bash
<woot_woot> look at the symbol your terminal ends in
<FlyingPigs> join #linux
<rocket16> woot_woot: Even when I switch to bash, '$' keeps on remaining
<rocket16> FlyingPigs: Ok, thanks
<glitchd> rs0832, ok, yes thats what i was asking
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, yeah that sounds easy but i would have to be specific with process id's or else it may kill things like bash or compiz or something really important
<ivanz> XiaolinDraconis, I think it could be solution of problem
<woot_woot> XiaolinDraconis: yank the pid from the output
<mark_in_sweden> HI guys
<rs0832> glitchd, k then, every partition/drive has to have a unique uuid
<glitchd> rs0832, dammit i dont know why its so hard to do this now, i just had to do it the other day and it was not this hard, i swear
<rs0832> glitchd, :) did you use a guide or something?
<mark_in_sweden> It seems like mynotebook has lost its hard drive.... Can'n even start from an external disk. Hints?
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, right thats why i would need specific programs to kill and not just any ole idle process
<rs0832> mark_in_sweden, did you try a live cd?
<mark_in_sweden> yepp
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, pm me and we will talk about this more
<woot_woot> XiaolinDraconis: check for ones started by the user and not from root
<rs0832> mark_in_sweden, if that doesnt start either, i'd say check your bios
<woot_woot> or started by the system/cron
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, sounds reasonable
<glitchd> rs0832, not at all, i just went into the file, the name of which i cant seem to remember, and changed the partition code that it was booting to
<mark_in_sweden> I did. It seems like the boot sector is totally gone
<CyL> well folks, I'm trying to mount something and I'm getting a permission denied error, even when trying to mount it as root, I'm a bit puzzled here, any help would be appreciated. Using Kubuntu 10.10
<woot_woot> mark_in_sweden: if a boot disk wont load, its not the disk
<rocket16> woot_woot: Got it, it's 'echo $0'
<mark_in_sweden> what should I check for in BIOS?
<woot_woot> bootdisk = livecd
<rs0832> mark_in_sweden, the boot sector? then atleast a live cd would load
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, but are all process (like docky) that start on system start-up run as root?
<ivanz> XiaolinDraconis, where can I find your pm
<woot_woot> rocket16: ahh, never knew that
<XiaolinDraconis> right click my name
<rs0832> glitchd, partition code == uuid?
<mark_in_sweden> the live CD loads. But can't install Ubuntu. Just runs on the CD
<woot_woot> XiaolinDraconis: the only things that will run as the user are what started when the user logged in
<woot_woot> mark_in_sweden: then you probably have a bad drive
<glitchd> rs0832, no like this, (0,3)
<mark_in_sweden> How am I able to see the if there is a wokring hard drive?
<rs0832> mark_in_sweden, hmm check if gparted can detect your hd
<woot_woot> use gparted to see if it can see the disk
<rs0832> mark_in_sweden, from the live cd
<woot_woot> yeah what rs0832 said
<woot_woot> :P
<mark_in_sweden> will try - will come badk
<rs0832> glitchd, hmm then it should be easy if it worked that time
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, so anything i personally add to the start-up list is ran as root when i log in?
<rs0832> woot_woot, :)
<glitchd> rs0832, thats what im saying, so either im looking in the wrong file, or the files has chanted
<glitchd> changed
<rs0832> glitchd, did you modify it with burg installed the last time?
<glitchd> no i hadnt installed burg yet
<woot_woot> XiaolinDraconis: when you start a system, everything that is started up before you log in (minus the stuff you cron from cron) is all started as system/init.d stuff. if you have a config for that app that tells it what user to run as, that wcould be a problem
<rs0832> glitchd, cause i think the file being changed is a nearly impossible possiblity ;)
<woot_woot> but like right now, if i reboot into linux, anything before i log in will not be running as my user.
<rs0832> glitchd, what have you edited so far ?
<glitchd> rs0832, well u would know better than me
<woot_woot> because i dont have anything in cron and no applications run as my user
<glitchd> rs0832, nothing yet
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, so i dont want to go killing any old app cause he may have added entries himself
<rs0832> glitchd, can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<glitchd> rs0832, trying to gather all the info i can before i do anything that could potentially break my system
<glitchd> rs0832, sure
<woot_woot> you can also check the parent pids and see what parent kicked it off
<XiaolinDraconis> woot_woot, genius!
<glitchd> rs0832, http://pastebin.com/gQnYi1wT
<rs0832> glitchd, and make a copy of your grub.cfg file... if anything goes wrong, boot into a livecd and replace it with the backup
<XiaolinDraconis> sounds like i know what i need to do so ill go ask bash channel how to get started
<woot_woot> good luck
<woot_woot> im getting coffee before i fall asleep at my desk
<woot_woot> bbiaf
<glitchd> rs0832, i made a copy, good idea
<rs0832> glitchd, k
<woot_woot> actually, im going home and going to bed. its 5am. later everyone
<glitchd> rs0832, im gonna open a private pm so i dont get tagged for long posts
<rs0832> glitchd, k
<rs0832> glitchd, :D
<ox3a> rs0832,
<Diverdude> Where can i find libapache-mod-scgi module? its not in the repo it seems
<llutz_> !info libapache2-mod-scgi
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-scgi (source: scgi): Apache module implementing the SCGI protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-1 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 96 kB
<llutz_> Diverdude: it is
<CyL> Okay guys, I've been tring to mount this LVM volume for a while, and I'm getting this permission denied error that is relly puzzling me. Mounting it manually works okay, but adding a corresponding entry in fstab, so that a normal user can mount it makes it umountable even for root. Any advice on what to do here?
<Diverdude> llutz, yes ok i found it...where does it then put the .so file?
<llutz_> Diverdude: dpkg -L libapache2-mod-scgi
<wolf23> help me please
<wolf23> cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<wolf23> There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<merde> hi i am complete beginer so please answer me in simple english.i wanted to know how to add an alias with nano to .bashrc and where to type in my alias(top, bottom of document)
<llutz_> merde: somewhere
<merde> ?
<wolf23> There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<wolf23> cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<wolf23> can anyone help me?
<llutz_> merde: nano ~/.bashrc     and then add your alias somewhere in the file. it doesn't matter
<merde> thanks. and can i put spaces when adding an alias
<Nikolai_D> anyone any suggestion whats wrong with NX here please? :) http://pastebin.com/YQ3tCbhd
<llutz_> merde: put it in quotes if it contains spaces
<Guest20607> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda: come faccio a sapere che versione di ubuntu ho installato?
<wolf23> llutz i have a problem
<merde> can i just write : rm='rm -i'   (i just don't want to mess up)
<llutz_> merde: like this predefined          alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<XiaolinDraconis> ivanz, u there
<wolf23> llutz_ do u have any idea about my problem?
<Guest20607> toc toc c'è qualcuno che mi può rispondere?
<llutz_> wolf23: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<rww> !it | Guest20607
<ubottu> Guest20607: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest20607> grazie!
<Guest23433> is there a more intimate ubuntu support channel?
<robogadgetto_com> hello
<wolf23> llutz_ i am on winxp os, now if i restart and boot to ubuntu, it appears
<wolf23> There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<wolf23> cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<llutz_> Guest23433: with red-lights and some soft-drinks?
<wolf23> llutz_ also nautilus didnot work
<llutz_> wolf23: boot ubuntu, login at console, "sudo service gdm stop" "rm ~/.ICEauthority" "sudo service gdm start" and try again to login
<Arachon> Is there a graphic way of accessing a windows share from Ubuntu, or do I have to use smbclient from the terminal window?
<wolf23> llutz_ login at console , u mean change to recovery mode?
<llutz_> wolf23: no, i meant a simple console, alt-ctrl-F1  to activate
<wolf23> llutz_ ok i try
<wolf23> brb..
<Guest20607> Quit
<Guest20607> Quit
<piercedw_> When I try to start gone in 10.10, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/XtkUH9AL
<piercedw_> gone = gnome
<red2kic> What is the plugins path that Chrome/Chromium check for plugins? I know it is /usr/lib/chromium/plugins -- But I'm looking for /home/$USER approach
<gartral> I have a Gobi2000 3/4g/GPS radio.. how do i use it?
<Arachon> Is there a graphic way of accessing a windows share from Ubuntu, or do I have to use smbclient from the terminal window?
<Nikolai_D> Arachon, yes
<llutz_> Arachon: i'm not sure if nautilus can do that. ctrl-l  and then "smb://your-server"
<Nikolai_D> location -> connect -> windows share
<Nikolai_D> if ur on gnome
<wolf23> llutz_ :(
<sten26> halo
<Arachon> Right, thing is, I'm running UNE, so Nautilus is not the default file manager, but I guess I have to pin Nautilus to the "taskbar" then
<wolf23> llutz_ it says cannot remove ICEauthority no such directory or file
<sten26> is their someone   who can help me with my wireless driver
<llutz_> wolf23: then create it. "touch   ~/.ICEauthority"
<CyL> Okay guys, I've been tring to mount this LVM volume for a while, and I'm getting this permission denied error that is relly puzzling me. Mounting it manually works okay, but adding a corresponding entry in fstab, so that a normal user can mount it makes it umountable even for root. Any advice on what to do here?
<llutz_> wolf23: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.ICEauthority
<gzk> Mouse wheel failure ，Is there any way to solve
<llutz_> wolf23:  chmod 755 ~/.ICEauthority
<llutz_> wolf23:  chmod 644 ~/.ICEauthority          sorry
<wolf23> llutz_ type the two things ?
<llutz_> wolf23: yes
<dave|otoole> hey ubuntuers. I'm running 10.10 on my hp tablet pc and it's awesome :)
<dave|otoole> thanks again for another great ubuntu :)
<Nikolai_D> ^^
<wolf23> llutz_ and what about nautilus also cannot open?
<gobbe> CyL: what kind of error message do you get when you try to mount it from fstab with root?
<gobbe> CyL: normal user cannot mount volumes
<Thalius> sjvan
<Teemu_K> :>
<anonim> ha ha
<CyL> gobbe: I get permission denied errors (even when trying to mount it as root)... it should be possible to mount it as root, since I had specified user as mount options
<anonim> çù êãûûëø
<GreenM0nk> I added to my path in root and in my current user. but when it says that the command isnt available in sudo. (but which cmd works fine in both the root and current user accounts)
<gobbe> CyL: put /etc/fstab to pastebin
<gobbe> CyL: and give url, i'll check
<CyL> gobbe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548501/ the line in question is number 8
<gobbe> CyL: sudo fdisk -l /dev/dm-6
<gobbe> CyL: are you using HP raid?
<CyL> gobbe: this is an lvm volume, not a blockdevice itself
<sten26> How can i resolve this error rt73.ko failed to build
<maurizio_> hi all i have a eeepc 1201ha with the latest version of ubuntu, and i discovered that the microphone doesn't work... is there something to do in order to be able to use it (eg driver?)
<gobbe> CyL: oh sorry. So if you manually say sudo mount /dev/dm-6 /mnt/vault it will mount?
<Weedo> you shouldnt need one
<LuciusMare> Hello, I made a launcher for JDownloader in the main menu, but it doesn't work - it simply doesn't run. When I type the command ("java -jar ~/.jdownloader/JDownloader.jar") into the terminal, it works correctly.
<sten26> How can i activate my wireles broadcom 802.11g card
<cmessel> LuciusMare: try to cd into tat directoy first
<cmessel> sth like cd ~/.jdownloader/; java -jar JDownloader.jar
<gobbe> sten26: by installing drivers from additional drivers
<sten26> can you help me beacause iam new with it and have looked every where on  forums but all the things ido won't work
<LuciusMare> cmessel: "Can't run "JDownloader": Can't launch process of the child "cd" (No such file or directory)"
<CyL> gobbe: very weirdely it is now being mounted by root as expected... but still not able to mount it as normal user
<cmessel> LuciusMare: did you put ; after the cd command?
<LuciusMare> cmessel: yes, I did, and I tested it in the shell again - it works
<sten26> can you help me beacause iam new with it and have looked every where on  forums but all the things ido won't work
<cmessel> LuciusMare: try to save those commands in a script. and then try to run the script witb sh command
<cmessel> LuciusMare: for instance you save the stuff in jdownloader.sh
<cmessel> LuciusMare: and you type the command sh jdownloader.sh
<cmessel> LuciusMare: first try that from command line, then from the panel
<LuciusMare> cmessel: yes, that works, thanks
<cmessel> LuciusMare: cool. bye bye
<kad__> heys!! i need help!! i have 8G RAM and have installed ubuntu 10.10 64-bit!! now 4G are reduced from my RAM and went to "shared memory", how i can disable shared memory or reduce the "size " of shared memory ? is there any way :(
<philinux> kad__: What does free -m show. Use paste bin
<linxeh> kad__: what computer is it ?
<gobbe> CyL: does it say that you need to be root to mount or what?
<gobbe> sten26: from System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<kad__> philinux,  http://pastebin.com/HuVLwkmQ
<kad__> linxeh,  HP Pavilin dv6
<gsfai> How can i reinstall libc without ruining everything?
<CyL> gobbe: yep, it says operation reserved to root..
<philinux> kad__:  It's showing 4 gig as you said. but none shared. The other figures look normal.  What does the bios see when you boot.
<kad__> philinux, 8G
<gsfai> How can i reinstall libc without removing all of the packages that depend on it?
<oskar-> apt-get --reinstall install libc6
<philinux> kad__: Have you run the memtest from grub.
<gobbe> CyL: what is actual command that you used to mount it as user?
<gsfai> oskar-, thanks :)
<kad__> philinux, no ,if i did and kept 4G , how to fix it ?
<netbao> hi
<netbao> everyone
<philinux> kad__: no need to run it for long just to see how much ram it sees. Also what does uname -a show
<kad__> philinux, Linux kad 2.6.35-24-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:58:11 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<netbao>                                  1
<CyL> gobbe: mount /mnt/vault
<philinux> kad__: I assume if you boot into windows it sees 8
<kad__> philinux, at Windows it says: 8.00G (3.9G used)
<gobbe> CyL: change user to users
<gobbe> CyL: in fstab
<NET||abuse> hey guys. i'm looking for a better flowchart tool.
<NET||abuse> i've used dia over the years,
<CyL> gobbe: I give it a try
<NET||abuse> but need a better option,
<CyL> gobbe: but I also believe this might related to something else, according to ntfs-3g homepage
<oskar-> NET||abuse:  visio
<NET||abuse> oskar-, arrg,
<oskar-> i know.... :\
<NET||abuse> oskar-, on ubuntu :)
<NET||abuse> ?
<NET||abuse>  still no option in this space then eh?
<gobbe> CyL: well....writing to ntfs is still quite unstable, at least i don't recommend it :)
<rww> no it isn't :\
<c0mrade> hello???
<c0mrade> happy new year
<oskar-> NET||abuse:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagramming_program
<SubstreamAI> I'm having a problem with make install
<SubstreamAI> Renaming old 'eggdrop' executable to 'oeggdrop'.
<SubstreamAI> Copying new 'eggdrop' executable and creating symlink.
<SubstreamAI> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `eggdrop': No such file or directory
<SubstreamAI> make: *** [install-bin] Error 1
<gobbe> SubstreamAI: what kind of problem
<FloodBot2> SubstreamAI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mrade> me too
<SubstreamAI> that dir does exist
<egertonm20> I recently installed Kwalletmanager on Lynx. Worked fine on Hardy but now will only start by command line under root. I've changed the kwalletmanager and kwalletd permissions to allow user account to execute. I cn't find a log file anywhere to see what error may be generated. Anyone any ideas?
<gobbe> SubstreamAI: that's not really ubuntu-issue, more eggdrop-issue
<nightcrow> hiya
<nightcrow> i was looking to install infinidb: http://www.infinidb.org/resources/getting-started
<nightcrow> in the article it gives me a few options for OS's - but i would like to use ubuntu - however, it states that i can only use Ubuntu when: "- Ubuntu when built from source code" - why does it make a difference and how can i go about doing this?
<mewho> \quit
<gobbe> nightcrow: well. it means taht you need to compile it by yourself, so there's no compatible binary available
<nightcrow> can some one please advise
<nightcrow> gobbe: compile Ubuntu or Infinidb?
<gobbe> nightcrow: infinidb
<nightcrow> ah, i misunderstood it
<nightcrow> gobbe: do you know if this would be hard to do?
<jimi_> Anyone here ever have virtualbox crash when PXE booting?
<egertonm20> I recently installed Kwalletmanager on Lynx. Worked fine on Hardy but now will only start by command line under root. I've changed the kwalletmanager and kwalletd permissions to allow user account to execute but no success. I can't find a log file anywhere to see what error may be generated. Anyone any ideas?
<gobbe> nightcrow: it depends how well infinidb is made, usually it's just configure and then make, make install
<nightcrow> ok - ill look into it
<nightcrow> thank you for your help?
<nightcrow> !
<nightcrow> :)
<gsfai> its pretty sad that nobody can think of what happened at my system :/
<gobbe> ?
<rs0832> gsfai, what?
<rs0832> gsfai, if you mean the lib c thing i think sudo dpkh --reconfigure should do it
<rs0832> gsfai, *dpkg
<gsfai> rs0832, look, i was trying to `make` a programm, and as i was satisfiing the depedencies, everything broke down
<kad__> philinux, back
<rs0832> gsfai, ok,
<rs0832> gsfai, which program?
<kad__> philinux, when i reboot :P it see the 8G , is there any place for log to display what cause that ?
<gsfai> rs0832, amsn
<rs0832> gsfai, it's not in the repos?
<gsfai> the repo contains a very old snapshot of it
<philinux> kad__: have a look in /var/log/messages and dmesg. It maybe a hardware problem try taking the sticks out and reseating them.
<rs0832> gsfai, hmm.. ok
<rs0832> gsfai, so do you remember what you tried to install? and what is wrong with your system now?
<gsfai> rs0832, libpng, libjpeg, and... wait a second
<kad__> philinux, do u think "Intel Virtualization Technology" play a role in consuming the RAM ?
<gsfai> zlib
<rs0832> gsfai, thats it?
<gsfai> yes, i think the problem started while i was making zlib
<quietone> anyone able to help me samba share a directory on a USB drive to XP?
<philinux> kad__: not a clue on that.
<chombee> Hey, I'm having trouble recreating a grub menu.lst file. I resized an Ubuntu partition and now it won't boot, drops to a grub shell. I've booted form a Live USB...
<rs0832> gsfai, ok.. what is the problem then?
<chombee> I ran sudo update-grub and it seemed to work, but still doesn't boot
<gsfai> rs0832, i first lost visual effects, i rebooted, and i lost the themes, and almost every gnome-panel applet
<gsfai> rs0832, also synaptic and firefox refuse to open
<rs0832> gsfai, hmm
<gsfai> firefox crashes immediatelly after spawn (even in --safe-mode) and synaptic gets segmentation fault
<rs0832> gsfai, try opening firefox in the terminal and paste any output you get
<gobbe> gsfai: sounds like you removed something.
<gobbe> gsfai: or you overwrited some libraries with broken ones
<rs0832> gsfai, then, reinstall glib, libjpeg and libpng using apt-get
<rs0832> gsfai, cause synaptic wont start
<gsfai> rs0832, none of those three are in the repositories, i had to download them
<gobbe> ?
<chombee> Hmm, in fact I can't find a menu.lst file anywhere. Maybe it was on a partition that got deleted?
<rs0832> gsfai, ok open a terminal
<gobbe> gsfai: glib is in repos
<gsfai> E: Αδύνατη η εύρεση του πακέτου libpng --- aka --- couldnt find package libpng
<rs0832> chombee, if you are running grub 2 it is grub.cfg
<gsfai> gobbe, its zlib
<rs0832> gsfai, sudo apt-get install zlib1g
<chombee> rs0832: Thanks, seems to be, I have a copy of that
<gsfai> το zlib1g είναι ήδη η τελευταία έκδοση. --- zlib1g is already in the last version
<rs0832> chombee, k
<gsfai> reinstalled
<rs0832> gsfai, ok then run sudo dpkg --reconfigure zlib1g
<rs0832> gsfai, ok.. now,
<gsfai> rs0832, you mean dpkg-reconfigure?
<rs0832> gsfai, are you running ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> gsfai, yes
<rs0832> gsfai, sorry about that
<gsfai> 10.04.1 LTS
<rs0832> gsfai, ok then now install
<rs0832> gsfai, sudo apt-get install libpng12-0
<rs0832> gsfai, if it is installed, use the dpkg-reconfigure
<gsfai> it also touched a libc-bin trigger
<rs0832> gsfai, thats fine
<rs0832> gsfai, done?
<gsfai> yep
<gsfai> also done with libjpeg
<rs0832> gsfai, which did you install of jpeg?
<gsfai> libjpeg62-dev
<rs0832> gsfai, no.. install libjpeg62
<gsfai> synaptic still gets SIGSEGV from libc.so.6
<rs0832> gsfai, not the -dev
<gsfai> already installed
<rs0832> gsfai, reinstalled?
<rs0832> gsfai, fi you didnt then dpkg-reconfigure
<gsfai> done
<gsfai> still no change
<rs0832> gsfai, did you install anything else?
<gsfai> no sir
<rs0832> gsfai, k
<remoteCTRL> somehow i have configured my ubuntu to save .torrent files instead of opeining them with vuze, how do i reverse that?
<rs0832> gsfai, try restarting and let me know what happens
<gsfai> after installing zlib, i tried to open synaptic to install gstreamer but i realised it could start
<gsfai> ok rebooting
<rs0832> remoteCTRL, if i understand you right, that is set in your browsers configuration
<remoteCTRL> rs0832: that explains why i coundt find it...
<rs0832> remoteCTRL, :)
<gsfai> nothing changed
<rs0832> gsfai, after restart?
<gsfai> yep i just restarted
<rs0832> gsfai, did you uninstall anything?
<gsfai> no, nothing at all
<rs0832> gsfai, hmm
<Linux_Geek_85> irc.freenode.net
<Linux_Geek_85> bahh I suck at IRC LOL
<rs0832> gsfai, you know, the version is not much different in the repos:)
<rs0832> gsfai, of amsn
<gsfai> rs0832, it has alot of bugs
<rs0832> gsfai, how do you know?
<gsfai> and currently, i dont care about making amsn work, i care about fixing the system
<gsfai> because i encounter them :P
<rs0832> gsfai, yes.. im working on that
<gsfai> amsn is acting weird anywa
<RawChid> Hey, I have mounted 2 partitions from my external HD in /srv/ and every time I open a nautilus-ish app my external HD is going to spin (and I need to wait a while). How can I prevent that the HD is going to spin while I'm NOT reading from it?
<RawChid> Maybe mount with gvfs?
<rs0832> gsfai, open a terminal
<gsfai> it wants to have tcl-dev installed, if i install tcl-dev, it doesnt recognize tcl8.5. and quits saying that it needs 8.5, if i install 8.5 it doesnt recognize the -dev
<remoteCTRL> rs0832: once you know where to look its easy to find, thanks dude! :)
<rs0832> remoteCTRL, :) no prob
<gsfai> yes
<rs0832> gsfai, now type firefox and press return
<gsfai> soula@shop:/boot/grub$ firefox (newline) soula@shop:/boot/grub$
<gsfai> no error message :)
<muszek> hi... I'm looking for an utility that would backup an entire ntfs partition to a server (local network, running ubuntu)
<muszek> any suggestions?
<rs0832> gsfai, is ff running?
<RawChid> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gsfai> rs0832, it crashes right after i launch it
<RawChid> muszek ^^
<rs0832> gsfai, reinstall ff
<gsfai> but the crash is recognized, and it pops a window asking to tell mozzila about it
<muszek> RawChid: thank you
<minus_> how can I skip the installation menu on the live usb persitent ?
<chombee> Can anyone help me with this? I'm getting 'error: no such partition' from grub at boot. I have run sudo update grub, but no change
<rs0832> minus_, you mean boot as live?
<gsfai> rs0832, crashes again
<gsfai> i will be back in 10 minutes
<chombee> I suspect that grub is looking for the grub.cfg file on a partition that no longer exists (that I deleted) and that I need to tell if what partition to found the file on
<rs0832> gsfai, after reinstall?
<rs0832> gsfai, k
<minus_> yes. I just want a persistent key without this welcome message
<minus_> where I must choose between try or install*
<rs0832> minus_, when the usb boots, you should see a black screen with a small icon on the bottom of the screen
<rs0832> minus_, press any key there and it will show you the option
<rww> rs0832: They don't want to see the option, they want it to not come up once the LiveUSB boots into Xorg.
<rs0832> minus_, then you can select boot option and stuff like in the previous version
<iguanna> I've installed the virtual box for ubuntu on my windows, but now I need to access the windows partition from ubuntu but how?
<rs0832> rww o.o
<iguanna> fstab -l doesn't display any windows partition
<minus_> ok I try, but is it possible to bypass the keypress operation ?
<rs0832> rww, k
<jt522> quit
<glicks> hey can someone help me to get the empathy notification icon back to the panel? i accidently clicked remove from panel'
<glitchd> rs0832, guess what?
<rs0832> minus_, sorry, i am not sure about that
<rww> rs0832: specifically, this is what comes up: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingmaverick01.png
<rs0832> glitchd, o.0
<glitchd> it was a dam memory test thing.
<rs0832> rww, yes i know .. i have 10.10 on a usb :)
<glitchd> rs0832, i swear it was a recovery partition when i booted it before
<rs0832> glitchd, o.o memory test? for win?
<minus_> ok. thank.
<glitchd> rs0832, and 10.10 is crap.
<glitchd> rs0832, yea a mem test for win
<glitchd> rs0832, maybe thats what it was before and i jus remember it wrong
<glitchd> rs0832, idk..
<rs0832> glitchd, :D
<rs0832> glitchd, dont worry .. it happens
<glitchd> rs0832, thank you again for all your explicit help tho
<rs0832> glitchd, :) you;re welcome
<glitchd> rs0832, let me ask u another question
<rs0832> glitchd, sure
<glitchd> rs0832, in 10.10
<glitchd> rs0832, do u get the lag problem?
<glicks> how can i add the message notification icon back to the panel?
<rs0832> glitchd, sometimes:)
<glicks> i.e. empathy?
<glitchd> rs0832, i have installed 10.10 3 different times already and each time, its running like it has no ram, or like windows when u catch some spyware
<rs0832> glitchd, some sessions, actually
<glitchd> rs0832, it takes forever to do anything
<rs0832> glitchd, yes
<glitchd> rs0832, even chrome was taking up to 2 minutes to load google
<glitchd> but here in 10.04 its all lightning quick
<rs0832> glitchd, hmm i dont think i have a problem with web pages
<sacarlson> glicks: I think you mean the indicator applet http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650075
<glitchd> rs0832, as it should be seeing how i have 8 gigs of friggin ram
<rs0832> glitchd, is it 64 bit?
<glitchd> rs0832, nope
<rs0832> glitchd, pae then?
<glitchd> rs0832, i always go with 32 bit installs
<glitchd> rs0832, yes pae
<rs0832> glitchd, k
<mopflite> I installed 10.10 but couldn't live with the known issue whereby shutdown -P (and its known equivalent) doesn't actually power the system off, it hangs and the power button then has to be pressed for 5 seconds to power it down
<rs0832> glitchd, mine works fine on 1g of ram most times
<mopflite> s/known equivalent/gnome equivalent
<glicks> thanks sacarlson
<rs0832> glitchd, it;s only occasional.. have you tried updating?
<glitchd> rs0832,  i think im jus gonna stay with 10.04 for a long while
<glitchd> yes i updated as much as possible
<glitchd> rs0832, but still the lag persisted
<rs0832> glitchd, k..
<ManDay> what program do i need to connect to an ubuntu remote desktop?
<LuciusMare> Hello, I've got a jpeg image on the net, and when I load it with firefox, it loads correctly, but when I try to download it with wget, it always downloads a 1px*1px blank gif image
<rs0832> glitchd, dunno what's up with 10.10.. had a lot of probs with it too
<rs0832> glitchd, fixed them now though :)
<rs0832> glitchd, you could try using lxde or something.. not sure but it may help the lag if that is the problem
<glitchd> rs0832, well im not even interested in fixing them, im just gonna stick with 10.04 for  a long while i think
<sacarlson> ManDay: you would run vino-server on the remote side and vinagre  on the client side as default installed items
<rs0832> glitchd, yep.. that what 10.04's meant for anyway :)
<glitchd> rs0832, yupyup
<ManDay> sacarlson: the remote machine is ubuntu - my machine is gentoo
<glitchd> rs0832, alright well im outta here again
<rs0832> glitchd, k... good luck to ya :)
<glitchd> thx u2
<sacarlson> ManDay: you can run almost any vnc on gentoo and run the vino-server on the ubuntu side
<glitchd> rs0832, thx u2
<rs0832> glitchd, :) thanks
<glitchd> rs0832, np
<rs0832> rww, maybe you can tell me something...
<gsfai> rs0832, yes after reinstalling firefox
<rs0832> rww, when i right click on a file and select the custom command command to open it with, using gksudo/sudo, doesnt ask for authentication
<muszek> I'm planning on going with btrfs on my new lappy... is it a bad idea?
<rs0832> gsfai, ff works now?
<gsfai> no
<gsfai> crashes
<rs0832> gsfai, o.o
<gsfai> yes, im stuck too
<rww> rs0832: I don't use GNOME, am not the best person to ask about Nautilus ;P
<rs0832> rww, k.. what about sudo though?
<gsfai> rs0832, the screensaver makes gdm hang
<gsfai> i had to go to tty1 and kill everything here so i could login again
<rww> rs0832: have you used sudo recently? it only prompts for a password if it hasn't prompted you in the last N minutes
<rs0832> rww, nope
<rs0832> rww, even fresh after restart
 * rww shrugs
<gsfai> rs0832, it takes root priviliges by itself?
<rs0832> gsfai, seems to
<gsfai> maybe you ARE root?
<ManDay> sacarlson: so ubuntus "remote desktop" is actualy just plain ordinary vnc over RFB ?
<rs0832> gsfai, nope
<luciel> Hello, I'm having issues with the metacity theme not displaying correctly
<luciel> Window borders are fine, but window contents are not themed.
<gsfai> rs0832, after reconfiguring libc6, nothing is changed
<rs0832> gsfai, :(
<rs0832> gsfai, hmm..
<gsfai> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<gsfai> 0x00f76e21 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<muszek> !btrfs
<cutout> Hi, I have a machine with ubuntu on it, I installed apache and some other services, my problem is when the machine is rebooted the services will not start unless I login, is there anyway to start these service?
<cutout> I mean start them when ubuntu boots up
<gsfai> cutout, those are the gnome startup services
<gsfai> you have to place your startup applications (or link) to init.d
<cutout> apache is already in init.d
<cutout> but it is not started!
<StaRetji> Folks, I'm having problem were I can't select resolution lower than 1280x1024 because the driver read edid information from monitor. Is there a way to lie edid and set lower resolution? Please help. Thx
<rs0832> rww, hmm it's been sometime since the sudo thing has happened to me and i was having some problems with gnome at the time,  so it;s probably nothing.. thanks for your time though
<gsfai> cutout, it probably encounters some kind of error, try making it dump its output to a file
<rs0832> gsfai, any progress ?
<cutout> gsfai, when I login it starts just fine!
<dee01> hi there. i am having this problem on my thinkpad x201 with 10.04: "waiting for sound system to respond". any hint?
<rs0832> dee01, i think you don;'t have drivers installed properly
<pmjp> hello people
<dee01> rs0832: this is possible... i need some drivers for this intel card, i suppose. but i didnt find any suitable information where to download and/or how to install...
<rs0832> dee01, you can try these - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wildc4rd> got ubuntu 10.10 downloaded, how do I now make it into a bootable USB stick?
<dragonkeeper> will ubuntu allow 1080p display ?
<rs0832> wildc4rd, system>administration>create startup disk
<Ryu_Kurisu> wildc4rd: Download unetbootin if you are on windows...and use that to "burn" it to your usb
<dee01> rs0832, thanks a lot. i will try.
<rs0832> dee01, :) good luck
<iwantoknow> hi I am first time here and I want to connect to chanel c++ and it doesn't allow me, it says ##c++ :Cannot send to channel
<wildc4rd> rs0832 has it, easy when you know how, lol (cheers)
<pmjp> whats the best dvd ripper I can get for ubuntu
<rs0832> wildc4rd, :)
<CyL> iwantoknow: /join ##c++
<rs0832> iwantoknow, you need to register and login first
<iwantoknow> thanks
<sacarlson> ManDay: yes remote desktop is vnc  I'm not sure what you mean by rfb
<rs0832> sacarlson, hmm i think rfb is the remote desktop protocol
<rooks> rdp maybe
<rs0832> sacarlson, if i am not mistaken :)
<sacarlson> rs0832: I think vnc has it's own protocol
<Anjer> hello
<Ryu_Kurisu> Anjer: Hai :)
<Anjer> how do i run an application in another language?
<oskar-> vnc uses rfb according to a well-known online encyclopedia
<Anjer> i tried LANGUAGE=en <app name> but it didnt work
<rs0832> sacarlson, actually all remote desktop software use rfb :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> Anjer: Just a single application?
<Anjer> yeah
<rs0832> sacarlson, its a specification like the irc rfs's
<sacarlson> rs0832: ok
<Anjer> i want to make a tutorial but my ubuntu is dutch..
<oskar-> Anjer:  also set LANG
<tristan3199us> i need help. my login keyring password doesnt match my user login password.. how do i change the keyring password??
<oskar-> Anjer:  also set LANG and LC_ALL. i don't know where LANGUAGE is used
<Anjer> oskar-: so what would that be like on the command line?
<ManDay> thanks sacarlson
<quietone> cutout, i recall having to get the wireless started at boot (not login) by changing  /etc/network/interfaces.
<alkisg> I want to "limit rate of outgoing traffic to 100Mbps per *destination*, not source IP". What qdisc should I be looking at?
<tristan3199us> anyone know how to change the keyring password, whatever that is.. i think its used to store passwords for websites..
<sacarlson> rs0832: you were correct RFB[1] (Remote FrameBuffer) is the protocol used by VNC
<zatan> how can I split MKV file ?
<oskar-> Anjer:  LANG=en LC_ALL=en programm
<wildc4rd> what would be the recommended desktop environment for use on a netbook? (anything but remix)
<rs0832> sacarlson, :) i like to keep in touch with protocols .. making a db of them
<Anjer> oskar-: thanks ill try
<tristan3199us> i also need to change my startup programs.. where do i do that at..
<tristan3199us> anyone know what the keyring is?? and where to change the password for it?
<joshg> tristan3199us, system>preferences
<quietone> tristan3199us, system->pref->startup application
<tristan3199us> thanks guys.. anyone know what the keyring is??
<ColloquyUser> Test
<DooDah> ok first of all hello everyone.
<DooDah> i have problem with installation of ubuntu 10.10 (i was trying amd64 version and 32bit polish remix)
<DooDah> 1. i boot from usb
<DooDah> 2. choose install, or run, nevermind it freeze after 3-4sek.
<DooDah> 3. so i add acpi=off and it freezes at ubuntu splash screen.
<FloodBot2> DooDah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DooDah> 4. third try was with acpi=off and nomodeset. freeze when copying files.
<DooDah> 5. when try to configure it, it freeze at 20%, when i dont touch anything, freeze 70%
<icarus-c> tristan3199us, as in keyring - store your password/credentials
<DooDah> ok first of all hello everyone.
<DooDah> i have problem with installation of ubuntu 10.10 (i was trying amd64 version and 32bit polish remix)
<tristan3199us> icarus-c: yes, how do i change the "master password" for it
<DooDah> 1. i boot from usb
<pavanai> hw  2 remove unwanted boot options after release upgrade
<DooDah> 2. choose install, or run, nevermind it freeze after 3-4sek.
<oskar-> DooDah:  you are repeating.
<twitch> lol
<DooDah> sorry
<rs0832> DooDah, i fixed this by remastering the disc :)
<DooDah> ?
<DooDah> what does mean?
<DooDah> flood system told me that i was muted
<rs0832> DooDah, just a temporary measure to stop flooding :)
<DooDah> ok, i prepare msg earlier:)
<oskar-> DooDah:  and you started again to flood ;-) please keep your questions on one (long) line...
<tristan3199us> does anyone know how to change the password for my keyring???
<pavanai> hw 2 remove unwanted entries from boot loader after release upgrADE
<binoy> is there a terminal clent for google chat?
<DooDah> ok:) so everybody read my whole msg:) im glad:P
<Anjer> oskar-: thanks it works now :)
<rs0832> DooDah, :)
<icarus-c> tristan3199us, check out seahorse
<alexander> hi
<DooDah> rs0832: could you tell me what that remstering mean?
<rs0832> DooDah, ok so, remaster your iso using uck
<tristan3199us> icarus-c: google, apt-get, or alt-f2
<rs0832> DooDah, you can modify the live cd or customise it with your own selection of programs and stuff
<DooDah> ok ok i get it to this point:)
<icarus-c> tristan3199us, Alt F2  -> apt-get -> google
<DooDah> what shuold i remove?
<pavanai> alexander:hw 2 remove unwanted entries from boot loader after release upgrADE
<DooDah> i suppose remove:)
<rs0832> DooDah, no.. update
<pavanai> petercoulton:hw 2 remove unwanted entries from boot loader after release upgrADE
<tristan3199us> lol.. ok man.. thanks.. seahorse.. on it..
<rs0832> DooDah, update casper and plymouth
<quietone> tristan3199us, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469541
<DooDah> rs0832: i use polish remixed edition with update to 16.12
<salil> Is there any service that will allow me to do a normal HTTP/FTP download through torrnet?
<salil> *torrent
<pavanai> hlp !!!hw 2 remove unwanted entries from boot loader after release upgrADE
<rs0832> DooDah, save the remastered iso, put it on the usb stick and then try booting.. it was the only thing that worked for me.
<DooDah> rs0832: how can i add those update and what is uck? google shows me nothing:P
<DooDah> ok ive got uck
<DooDah> polish google:P
<rs0832> DooDah, uck gives you a step by step guide while remastering your disc
<DooDah> ok rs0832: faild:P i'm on win7 now:)
<gsfai> rs0832, yes, 50 frags in 5 minutes
<gsfai> thats my progress :P
<rs0832> DooDah, it will provide you with a synaptic package manager clone during the remaster process
<gsfai> oh you didnt mean that?
<rs0832> gsfai, o.0
<gsfai> :P
<rs0832> gsfai, ??
<Kotelete> somoene could hl me? pleaz
<gsfai> at least the games work lol
<icarus-c> salil, torrent is torrent, http is http, ftp is ftp. you can't mess with the protocols
<gsfai> Kotelete, describe your problem
<rs0832> hmm best i can think of is reinstalling or doing a reconfigure of gnome desktop
<gsfai> icarus-c, those are actually sub-protocols, since they are all based on TCP/IP
<gsfai> rs0832, how can i reconfigure gnome-desktop?:)
<rs0832> gsfai, you still dont have access to synaptic?
<Kotelete> gsfai: i use irssi and i test a notify scrip but doesn'nt work at all
<gsfai> rs0832, nope
<gsfai> Kotelete, did you make the notify script on your own?
<djdarkman> hi, can I share an internet connection with network manager if I have two network cards?
<om26er> djdarkman, yes you can
<icarus-c> gsfai, you meant to say http/ftp/bt are application layer protocol why TCP, IP are protocols of lower layers
<icarus-c> s/why/while/
<phuzion> What would be the best place to go to get help on running the encyclopedia supybot plugin that ubottu runs?
<djdarkman> om26er: is there a good tutorial for that?
<tristan3199us> thanks guys..
<tristan3199us> your always helpful
<muszek> I can't find a package 'partimage' via apt-get, but packages.ubuntu.com says there is one in universe (which I enabled)... any idea why?
<om26er> djdarkman, i did it a few days ago, it was quite simple but my memories are a little fuzzy, wait a sec
<gobbe> muszek: did you run apt-get update after adding it?
<vendetta> anyone in here who can give me an advice concerning the choice between nvidia/ati?
<muszek> gobbe: yes, I'll do it again...
<gobbe> muszek: which version you are running?
<muszek> gobbe: 10.10 livecd
<muszek> now apt-get update is hanging at 87%...
<Arachon> How do I open .bin files?
<kzwix> Depends, Arachon
<kzwix> Usually, those are binary files
<kzwix> but are they programs ? data ?
<rs0832> Arachon, normally you set permissions as executable, or with sh
<Arachon> Well, it's supposedly the installer for Braid, got it of the humble bundle
<vendetta> No one any advice concerning nvidia/ati? i need to buy a new graphics card and want to run two monitors.
<Arachon> possibly .run.bin
<kzwix> Then chmod +x myfile.bin
<kzwix> then ./myfile.bin
<michaelgamble> hello
<Arachon> Allright
<icarus-c> Arachon, and make sure you could try the program before you run it
<icarus-c> *trust
 * icarus-c goes to bed
<michaelgamble> anyone here hear of a package that will let you write scripts to automate xwindow interactions for creating a testing environment of an app
<kzwix> Yes, what icarus-c says.
<Arachon> As in: "I know where it comes from"?
<icarus-c> Arachon, and you know what it does
<Arachon> Fair enough
<kzwix> Arachon : No. As in, you trust the people having written it to be nice guys, and not evil hackers aiming to make your PC a zombie
<michaelgamble> im a macosx person, and it comes with a software called automator, was hoping for something similar in ubuntu
<smeca> hello, i'm having webcam/driver issues, any help?
<icarus-c> Arachon, if you are trying to install a software from a .bin  you should look a package or make a package instead
<icarus-c> *look for
<Arachon> icarus-c: Thing is, I bought it from the Humble Indie Bundle deal, and this seems to be the only way the distribute the games
<Good^Luck> ñäàðîâà âñåì
<kzwix> icarus-c : Most of the time, bin installers are for proprietary software, where the vendor does NOT give source files, and proper installation procedures
<michaelgamble> anyone? automate mouse clicks and key strokes in xwindows
<vendetta> i am running two monitors with my onboard graphics card. but it wont show any movie. all that appears is a black screen and the sound from the movie. does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<icarus-c> kzwix, that doesn't void the advantages of using a package right? i mean you could build one
<rs0832> Arachon, a friend of mine installed a bin from the same deal i think, it seemed to have worked fine for him
<icarus-c> rather then letter their proprietary installer to mess with your system
<Good^Luck> vendetta, íàõóé èäè
<Arachon> I just found what seems to be a decent guide on the ubuntu forums, I'll mess around a bit and see what happens
<icarus-c> *letting..
<icarus-c> damn i can't type at the moment
<PhonicUK> hey all, does anyone know a tool I can use to calibrate my touchscreen?
<mosdef> Hi there was wondering if somone could help
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to lie monitor edid?
<PhonicUK> its way off when I use my finger instead of a pen
<mosdef> does anyone know im stuck have just upgraded to 10.10 from ubuntu 10.04 and cannot get a run command
<mosdef> can anyone help?
<rs0832> mosdef, a run command?
<icarus-c> StaRetji, i think you could ignore or override edid provided by the monitor
<icarus-c> StaRetji, not so sure how but
<mosdef> well not as such
<mosdef> i used to be abble to click over a setup file and there would be the option to open
<mosdef> i would open and it would say run
<mosdef> the program would load and all would be fine
<rs0832> mosdef, a .sh file?
<mosdef> but in 10.10 there is no plain open option???
<PhonicUK> mosdef, what type of file is it?
<mosdef> shell script file?
<PhonicUK> have you turned on its executable flag?
<rs0832> mosdef, yes
<rs0832> mosdef, chmod +x
<rs0832> mosdef, then try
<mosdef> what doies that mean sorry?
<PhonicUK> mosdef, do this
<PhonicUK> right click the file
<PhonicUK> and click properties
<mosdef> ok
<gsfai> icarus-c, exactly :)
<PhonicUK> go to the permissions tab
<mosdef> sure
<Good^Luck> à ãåè åñòü ? èëè øëþõè
<PhonicUK> and near the bottom is a checkbox called "execute"
<PhonicUK> is it ticked?
<mosdef> i see!
<mosdef> yes is now!
<PhonicUK> now you should be able to open it
<mosdef> oh you legend!!!!!
<mosdef> cheers !!
<mosdef> nice one!
<PhonicUK> no worries
<mosdef> thanks a lot!!!
<PhonicUK> no worries
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to make a script that kills a process when its idle
<rs0832> PhonicUK, :)
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, so how's it coming?
<PhonicUK> always take people through the GUI option instead of doing it through the CLI
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, horrible
<PhonicUK> when possible that is
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, :) no luck with the guys over at #bash?
<XiaolinDraconis> they dont believe a process ever goes idle
<XiaolinDraconis> lol
<PhonicUK> lol
<PhonicUK> is that bash as in the shell, or the quote database?
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, true in a way.. false in another
<rs0832> PhonicUK, shell
<PhonicUK> lol
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i dont know the difference
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, before you went earlier,
<XiaolinDraconis> ooh nevermind yeah i kinda do
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, i dont know if you got the link i sent you
<XiaolinDraconis> i seen the app that gets quotes from bash
<XiaolinDraconis> i didnt
<PhonicUK> have any of you guys tried the netbook edition on an old Eee?
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, it was implemented in java
<PhonicUK> it works supprisingly well
<XiaolinDraconis> what was it?
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, but should give you an idea of how to implement it in bash
<AnggaDj98> Hey could someone help me enabling Bamboo tablet pad touch and pen in ubuntu?
<AnggaDj98> The CD only contains setup for Windows and Mac
<AnggaDj98> I tried to do it on wine but i failed.
<muszek> gobbe: partimage only has a 32-bit version, that's why I couldn't get it
<gobbe> muszek: yea :)
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, lets have a look see what i can learn
<gobbe> AnggaDj98: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, hold on let me see if i can find the link :)
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, you know what i did learn over at #bash... some life lessons
<AnggaDj98> gobbe: thanks i will try it
<Kotelete_> could you help me ? :'(
<gobbe> Kotelete_: ask the question
<Kotelete_> gobbe: i have no notify in irssi
<michaelgamble> anyone know what the minimum allocated hard drive space is required to run ubuntu?
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5336869&postcount=5
<michaelgamble> im doing a fresh 32bit install off the iso
<gobbe> michaelgamble: few gigs
<michaelgamble> into a vmware environment that i gotta duplicate 500 some odd times
<rs0832> michaelgamble, i'd say around 3-4 gib's
<Pici> Kotelete_: Thats a statement, not a question.  Also, it looks like you were getting help in #irssi
<_TRANE_> Hello!!!
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, says it does what i want. im investigatin
<Pink^FloYd> _TRANE_, ðø
<Pink^FloYd> õàé
<Pink^FloYd> %)
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, good luck with it :)
<Pici> !ru | Pink^FloYd
<ubottu> Pink^FloYd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_TRANE_> :D
<XiaolinDraconis> rs0832, yes lots and lots of luck
<rs0832> XiaolinDraconis, :)
<Pink^FloYd> ֌
<muszek> michaelgamble: you can do an "expandable" partition (at least in virtualbox).  You create say a 10GB partition and if you actually use only 3GB, then the file on the host system will have 3GB.  They say it's a bit slower, though.
<Pink^FloYd> îí ñóêàçàë)
<_TRANE_> ׸ ñóêà Àìåðèêîñû åáàíûå,ãåè ñóêà åäðþ÷èå!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Pink^FloYd: Please stop, this channel is English only. #ubuntu-ru for russian
<michaelgamble> yeah thats true, i forgot about that
<Pici> !ru > _TRANE_
<ubottu> _TRANE_, please see my private message
<michaelgamble> vmware fusion does that by default
<_TRANE_> <[ ubottu ]> --> wat?
<Pink^FloYd> Pici, íå áóäó îñòàíàâëèâàòñÿ
<Pink^FloYd> )
<michaelgamble> only uses as much file space is actually used
<_TRANE_> <[ Pink^FloYd ]> --> Îíè åáàíàøêè òóïûå))))
<Pink^FloYd> àõàõàõ
<Pink^FloYd> ÿ òóò ñ êåì òî çíàêîìëþñü))
<_TRANE_> :D
<_TRANE_> Fak
<smeca> does anyone have a packard bell easynote?
<_TRANE_> =\
<michaelgamble> anyone ever mess with this stuff
<michaelgamble> http://sikuli.org/
<Pici> michaelgamble: I never got it to work properly.  They have a ppa with more up-to-date packages though, I don't have the url handy though.
<michaelgamble> yeah huh
<michaelgamble> basicly im in a position where i need to simulate a server load of 1000 simulataneous users of a beta Saas product my team has developed in flex.. so i figure writting a script that is triggered at a specific time would do the trick
<_TRANE_> Øëþõà âû åáàíûå!
<_TRANE_> :D
<michaelgamble> i just dont know whats the best automation tool for the job
<_TRANE_> ÷¸ ãîâîðèøü,ñàñàòü õî÷åøü?
<gsfai> is there any way to fully reinstall ubuntu, without touching ~ ?
<gsfai> (without the use of backups)
<rs0832> gsfai, well, if you have /home on a separate partition, it would be easy
<AnggaDj98> anyone knows where i can find xorg.conf
<AnggaDj98> i tried /etc/X11
<rs0832> AnggaDj98, as of 9.x you have to create it yourself
<AnggaDj98> rs0832: thanks
<rs0832> AnggaDj98, :)
<icarus-c> AnggaDj98, you could use "X -configure" to get a default (auto detected) config to start with
<Darael> Looking for a way of typing \ on a keyboard that doesn't have the relevant key, without resorting to compose (which doesn't work in a TTY, for me at least).
<Northwoods> Is there skype available for ubunut ?
<AnggaDj98> icarus-c i found out about it a minute ago, thanks
<AnggaDj98> Northwoods: yes
<PhonicUK> Northwoods, yes
<Northwoods> how can i download it ?
<icarus-c> !skype | Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<PhonicUK> icarus-c, can anyone do that with ubottu?
<gsfai> rs0832, no /home partitio
<rs0832> PhonicUK, pretty much :)
<icarus-c> PhonicUK, do what
<gsfai> PhonicUK, yes
<PhonicUK> !skype | PhonicUK
<ubottu> PhonicUK, please see my private message
<PhonicUK> ah i see
<rs0832> PhonicUK, www.ubottu.org/factoids.cgi
<AnggaDj98> icarus-c: though, when i tried to run sudo X -configure its already running
<permike> hahe
<PhonicUK> rs0832, no such domain
<Darael> !bot > PhonicUK
<ubottu> PhonicUK, please see my private message
<Northwoods> thankyou
<rs0832> PhonicUK, sorry its .com
<PhonicUK> kk
<Northwoods> icarus-c: thanks
<PhonicUK> is there a way to contribute to ubottu's fact database?
<Darael> PhonicUK: Pretty sure there's info on that somewhere on http://ubottu.com/
<PhonicUK> kk
<rs0832> PhonicUK, i think you have to send it as a pm or something and it is considered
<rs0832> PhonicUK, for addition
<Pici> PhonicUK: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<michaelgamble> hey is chromium the same thing as google chrome?
<Darael> michaelgamble: Besides the branding, pretty much.
<PhonicUK> no its not
<PhonicUK> Chrome has some closed source components in it
<michaelgamble> so if im to choose one?
<PhonicUK> Chromium is entirely open source
<PhonicUK> Pici, ty
<smw> michaelgamble, use chromium
<PhonicUK> michaelgamble, for most people - I'd use chrome instead of chromium
<AnggaDj98> michaelgamble: Chromium is web browser, Google Chrome is web browser, both controlled by Google.
<smw> michaelgamble, chrome has some closed source stuff like a update mechanism
<PhonicUK> the closed source one has flash built in IIRC
<smw> michaelgamble, of course, that is disabled on ubuntu because of apt
<PhonicUK> and updates flash as part of its own updates
<smw> PhonicUK, But it is easy to install flash on ubuntu
<smw> PhonicUK, system wide
<PhonicUK> smw, indeed
<Darael> smw: What?  Chrome adds a google repo, chromium is in the Ubuntu repos, neither of them builds in an update mechanism IIRC...
<smw> PhonicUK, it makes more sense to use chromium on ubuntu
<PhonicUK> I dispute that
<PhonicUK> but I suppose its largely a pretty moot point
<Darael> No, it does, not least because chromium is in the repositories.
<smw> PhonicUK, yep
<michaelgamble> lol well i went google chrome
<ePirat> hello, one litle question, how can i run a script at startup? (i made one to start my irc server and the services)
<smw> michaelgamble, truthfully, it does not matter
<AnggaDj98> ePirat: put the script in startup apps
<hardcampa> uhm chrome is in the repositories
<Darael> !cron | ePirat
<ubottu> ePirat: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<michaelgamble> cool
<michaelgamble> my end goal is to get this sikuli script thing working, or something like it
<Darael> hardcampa: No, it's not, but chromium is.  If it shows up in synaptic for you you must have added the google repository.
<hardcampa> google-chrome
<hardcampa> is it's name
<smw> michaelgamble, I use install chrome on windows computers and chromium on linux because I want less closed source stuff on my computer :-)
<hardcampa> its*
<Pink^FloYd> Who in Russian speaks?
<knome> !ru | Pink^FloYd
<ubottu> Pink^FloYd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<smw> michaelgamble, and I lik the chromium icon more...
<smw> like*
<Darael> hardcampa: You must have added the google repo, then.  I don't get that when I aptitude search chrome
<rs0832> Pici,
<AnggaDj98> wow a question that few could end up like this
<icarus-c> well but chrome offers some features that are not available for chromium. such as the built in pdf viewer (well, actually you could just grab the libpdf.so from chrome and give chromium
<hardcampa> Darael hmm alright.
<AnggaDj98> what is the difference between chrome and chromium
<rs0832> Pici, mind a pm? a general non ubuntu related question
<icarus-c> AnggaDj98, closed source vs open source :P
<Pici> rs0832: go ahead.
<AnggaDj98> icarus-c haha yeah i get it
<smw> AnggaDj98, on ubuntu... closed vs open
<Darael> AnggaDj98: Also chrom. is google-branded and chromium is not.
<hardcampa> Darael well only thing I see added is my Linux client for Spotify. So I don't know where google-chrome comes from then. In my repo.
<smw> AnggaDj98, on windows/mac it has a few features that are worth it
<russellb>  #ubuntu-dev
<AnggaDj98> well chromium is pretty much google chrome
<AnggaDj98> but with closed source
<AnggaDj98> *some*
<smw> AnggaDj98,  yes it is.
<rami_> hallo
<AnggaDj98> google chrome is fully open source?
<Darael> hardcampa: Not a clue.  Checked sources.list.d as well as sources.list?  Which release are you running?  I certainly don't remember google-chrome being in the Ubuntu repos.
<AnggaDj98> hello
<smw> AnggaDj98, as I said, most of the closed source stuff is disabled on ubuntu
<country0129> I'm HomeNetworking Ubuntu with Windows 7 Pro.  Can see and manipulate files on the Ubuntu machine from Windoze.  I can see the Windoze machine from Ubuntu, but when I try to access the network, it displays a login screen, and when I enter the proper credentials, it flashes it again and won't give me access.  Any ideas of what the problem may be?
<AnggaDj98> yes
<StaRetji> icarus-c: thx for reply dude, that gives some hope
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed kde from the repos and when i changed session and then switched back to gnome i now have a bunch of kde processes running and some things default to open with kde
<hardcampa> Darael well I'm running 10.10
<AnggaDj98> except you enable it via restricted
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i get these two to play nicely
<AnggaDj98> well chromium is available and free though closed-source
<icarus-c> StaRetji, guess what, i forgot what you asked :P
<rami_> can i use dd comand with img file?
<smw> AnggaDj98, what?
<icarus-c> AnggaDj98, huh?
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: well disable one
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, what you mean?
<Northwoods> Any good software ( for idle time )  that i can download ?
<Darael> hardcampa: Hmm, me to.  Oh, well, not a clue.
<Northwoods> for fun i mean !
<icarus-c> rami_, if that img file is meant to be a disk image file, yes
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: disable either gnome or kde
<Darael> Northwoods: Nethack is the ultimate timewaster.
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, uhhh how?
<gsfai> rs0832, i had 10 CD's in front of me, the first one i grabbed was ubuntu 10.10 (im lucky), so im going to reinstall all of it
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: well choose which one you are using most
<icarus-c> Northwoods, games?
<AnggaDj98> guys go to o
<AnggaDj98> ot
<Northwoods> yes may be
<rs0832> gsfai, k :)
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, you mean delete?
<AnggaDj98> yes
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: pick one which you think you will use most
<Pink^FloYd> Girls respond
<smw> AnggaDj98, bottom line is they are just about exactly the same. Google compiles chrome, ubuntu compiles chromium. Chrome auto updates, but it is turned off because apt does it better. Chrome sends bug reports to google, chrome does not.
<AnggaDj98> smw, icarus-c go to offtopic
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, i know what i use the most but i would like to play with them both
<Darael> smw: Chrome sends bugs to google but chrome does not?! OK, OK, I'll be sensible.
<jerryb> Hi -- just did a safe-upgrade on 10.10.  system tries to upgrade my nvidia driver 260.19.29 but build fails with a compile error!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548280/
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, wondering if i can make kde apps stay on kde desktop and vice versa
<Northwoods> icarus-c: yes
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: reinstall both, install kde first then gnome
<ManDay> Hello, what program do you use in Ubuntu to open a reverse VNC connection?
<smw> Darael, chromium* :-P
<Northwoods> sorry i missed it
<Northwoods> which game ?
<ManDay> Do I first have to install x11vnc?
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, what would that fix?
<ManDay> or is something already installed?
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: idk maybe well it depends on what you use most
<Darael> jerryb: You don't need the nvidia restricted drivers on Maverick, usually.  Nouveau, the open-source nvidia driver that's enabled by default, will do all your desktop effects, etc.
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: if its kde you use most then install gnome first, vice versa
<Northwoods> GAMES ?
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, that doesnt sound like them playing nicely
<Darael> Northwoods: NETHACK! Sure, the learning curve is horrible, but it's great.
<Northwoods> Is there AGE OF EMPIRES available on ubuntu ?
<XiaolinDraconis> would making separate profiles for kde and gnome keep them away from each other?
<induz> Hello, I have VirtualBox installed on My 1Gb Ram comp..I want to run XP as a guest OS...what memory should i allocate to VBoax and does  Vbox take that allocated memory as 'using' even if the VBox is not running??'
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: so you want to keep gnome apps for gnome and kde apps for kde only? then make 2 partitions each filled with ubuntu. done
<rs0832> Northwoods, thats an MS game so i doubt it :)
<erUSUL> !appdb | Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<icarus-c> Northwoods, i think it works with wine
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: sorry i cant help
<Northwoods> :)
<country0129> Any help with networking Ubuntu with Window7 pro?
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, np
<jerryb> Darael, understood.  I thought someone else may have my problem though and found a fix for it.  Weird thing is that the error is a gcc error.
<Northwoods> gotcha
<Northwoods> cha cha
<franz-maulwurf> hi at all
<ManDay> Hello, what program do you use in Ubuntu to open a reverse VNC connection?
<smw> XiaolinDraconis, why do you want to "separate" them
<Darael> jerryb: Looks like it can't find a crash file.  Try touching it (sudo touch var/crash/nvidia-current.0.crash) and see if it makes a difference.
<AnggaDj98> smw: idk
<icarus-c> country0129, what's the problem
<XiaolinDraconis> Northwoods, it installs with WINE i seen it in PlayOnLinux app
<smw> ManDay, I do not understand the question
<country0129> icarus-c:  I'm HomeNetworking Ubuntu with Windows 7 Pro.  Can see and manipulate files on the Ubuntu machine from Windoze.  I can see the Windoze machine from Ubuntu, but when I try to access the network, it displays a login screen, and when I enter the proper credentials, it flashes it again and won't give me access.  Any ideas of what the problem may be?
<Northwoods> ok
<Northwoods> thankyou
<Darael> jerryb: I'm quite prepared to help, just felt I should get the "you don't need the restricted drivers" bit out of the way.
<nirazio> I am new to ubuntu,i want to  choose 10.04 LTS or 10.10?
<XiaolinDraconis> smw, cause i dont all the extra kde processes running when i run gnome
<ManDay> smw: I want to start a reverse VNC connection (invite someone to control my desktop) what will I use for that? x11vnc? Or is there already something installed with ubuntu that can do that?
<AnggaDj98> 10.04 LTS for support and 10.10 for performance
<icarus-c> country0129, is the windows share password protected ? (login required)
<AnggaDj98> nirazio: 10.04 LTS for support and 10.10 for performance
<Darael> nirazio: Depends.  Do you want long-term support or the latest and greatest.
<Northwoods> If i install number of applications , will that make ubuntu performance slower ?
<AnggaDj98> Darael: i said that :)
<country0129> Yes, but I'm entering the p;roper credentials.
<icarus-c> country0129, iirc there is a bug with gvfs that is used to mount windows share
<AnggaDj98> Northwoods: duh
<Northwoods> :)
<AnggaDj98> XD
<Darael> AnggaDj98: dammit, sniped.
<icarus-c> country0129, so you may have to use the command line instead
<AnggaDj98> Darael: lol
<Northwoods> AnggaDj98: killed !
<nirazio> Darael: What is long term support??
<tom866> hello there, just asking, i want to put ubuntu 10.10 on my mother's netbook, does she HAVE to have the netbook edition or can we just put the desktop edition on there if we want to?
<smw> ManDay, you can not "invite" someone
<Darael> nirazio: Basically, it'll be maintained for longer.
<icarus-c> country0129, OR don't require password to access the share
<smw> ManDay, you need to start a vnc server and let them connect
<country0129> I'm not the best with command line intuitively.  Can use it, but I'm not really familiar.
<XiaolinDraconis> Northwoods, they wont slow it down unless they are all running
<AnggaDj98> nirazio: you could post to this IRC for until 2012 right?
<gobbe> tom866: you can put desktop if you want
<AnggaDj98> and ppl will still respond
<country0129> I'd disabled the password required before, but that didn't work, either.
<gobbe> tom866: only difference is that in netbook there's unity in default
<Darael> smw: Actually, yes you can - that's what reverse-VNC is.  A pretty good implementation is Gitso.
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: it can slow down the memory speed.
<icarus-c> country0129, for your reference https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba#Manual_share_mounting
<smw> Darael, I stand corrected
<AnggaDj98> i meant decrease memory
<tom866> yeah it is just she finds it kind of choked up and confusing, the netbook edition that is
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, so will downloading music and movies lol
<tom866> like very closed in
<induz> anyone about VBox and XP
<nirazio> Darael: Why should I choose the 10.04 LTS version over the newest 10.10 version?any advantage??
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: thats for internet speed
<country0129> I'll go look at that.  Thanks, Icarus.
<m_> Everton are you online yet
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, im referring to disk access
<Darael> nirazio: It'll be maintained for longer, and so it'll be longer before you'll have to upgrade or be unable to get support.
<AnggaDj98> oh
<ePirat> must i use sudo in crontab or isnt it needed?
<induz> now my right click works but right popups dont come on on Mouse
<Pici> induz: Virtualbox support is in #vbox
<induz> its right handedmouse
<ajah> how do i start system monitor from the terminal
<Darael> ePirat: Depends whose crontab you're using and whether the script will need root privs.
<Pici> ePirat: Modify root's crontab if you want the commands run by root: sudo crontab -e
<induz> how can i join #vbox?/
<PhonicUK> hmm, I have no sound input :\
<AnggaDj98> ePirat: why dont you run the sh in startup apps
<PhonicUK> induz, you probably need to be registered with nickserv first
<AnggaDj98> induz: sign up in launchpad
<AnggaDj98> induz: sorry wrong advice
<AnggaDj98> lol
<ePirat> AnggaDj98, how?
<induz> i have signed up?
<XiaolinDraconis> ajah, gnome-system-monitor
<icarus-c> induz, /join #vbox
<PhonicUK> I have no sound input devices :\
<induz> join #Vbox
<induz> how?
<icarus-c> /join #vbox
<XiaolinDraconis> put a / before that induz
<PhonicUK> type /join #vbox
<PhonicUK> including the /
<AnggaDj98> make a new startup entry and type the terminal command there to run it
<StaRetji> icarus-c: the question was: is there a way to lie monitor edid? :)
<m_> There is a package called sshfs that mounts a remote file system on your machine
<ePirat> AnggaDj98, but i cant use sudo there, or?
<AnggaDj98> use gksu
<Darael> AnggaDj98: if it's root's crontab, you don't need sudo.
<AnggaDj98> yes
<Mayank> Hello i am trying to connect my two computers via ssh, till morning they were working fine, but suddenly whenever i try connecting them, from say machine A to machine B , after two minutes the terminal of machine A hangs and i am not able to type anything
<AnggaDj98> but its much simpler
<Darael> AnggaDj98: Whoops, that should have been directed at ePirat.
<Mayank> both of them run Ubuntu Desktop 10.10
<AnggaDj98> oh lol its ok
<IdleOne> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ePirat> *confused*
<AnggaDj98> why is #C redirect to ##C?
<AnggaDj98> no?
<Pici> ePirat: Perhaps you should explain *exactly* what you're trying to do.
<Darael> AnggaDj98: Freenode channel naming policy.
<ePirat> i want to run my irc server, services and webchat at startup
<AnggaDj98> thanks
<Pici> ePirat: As what account? Are any of those graphical applications?
<Darael> ePirat: How did you get the irc server installed?  It's much easier to use the packages from the repositories, as they should be set up to do stuff like that.
<Blinkiz> Hi. I would like to spy on users to see how well they know the bash command line. We have a bunch of ubuntu servers here. Does it exist something that I can use to see what the user sees? Something like stout redirector. Just watching .bash_history is not that great.
<ePirat> Pici, no graphical applications, and the webchat needs to be started as root
<ePirat> Darael, i dont want to reinstall the whole irc server now...
<Pici> ePirat: If you'd like to use crontab, use sudo crontab -e, and set them to run at '@reboot' for the time. Then they will run as root at startup.
<XiaolinDraconis> doesnt sudo work on startup applications menu?
<jerryb> Darael, Thanks!  Should I pursue this with the gcc team or the ppa maintainers?
<Master> hi
<XiaolinDraconis> it should just ask you your password when it starts
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: no only gksu works
<Darael> jerryb: The gcc team are more likely to point you at the PPA maintainers than vice-versa.  Go for the PPA maintainers and if it's better to talk to the GCC team they'll tell you.
<ePirat> Pici, how can i specify the path where they should be run? (i need to cd in the webchat directory or it wont start)
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: after it starts you are asked to unlock a keyring
<Pici> ePirat: Write a script that does just that and run that in the crontabl.
<jerryb> Darael, ok -- I already opened a bug report on the package
<XiaolinDraconis> AnggaDj98, and that doesnt work why?
<Darael> XiaolinDraconis: sudo will prompt for a password on the command line, which you can't see when it's run from the graphical startup apps box.  gksu does a graphical prompt.
<ePirat> Pici, thx
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: just try go alt-f2 and then type sudo something then you will get nothing
<Pici> XiaolinDraconis: Lots of people run ubuntu on servers where there is no graphical environment.
<AnggaDj98> XiaolinDraconis: idk why either
<r3dux> I run ubuntu from ssh for my site. It works very well.
<Darael> XiaolinDraconis: Of course, if you set sudo to run without a password prompt then it would work, but you shouldn't do that.
<XiaolinDraconis> i assumed the keyring would show up for him
<Shay128> Hello, I need help please , i've erased by mistake some important folder using "sudo rm foldername" is there a way to recover to lost files ?
<XiaolinDraconis> Darael, yeah ive done that before
<r3dux> I can't play minesweeper on it, but that's okay because it was never the plan :)
<AnggaDj98> Shay128: no
<FoxHelo> what dictionary are used in your ubuntu?
<Darael> Shay128: Not really, sorry.
<AnggaDj98> Shay128: sorry for yout lost
<Pici> !undelete | Shay128
<ubottu> Shay128: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tham> Hello, I carelessly deleted my BURG folder in /boot. Now the computer gives grub rescue> prompt and I have no rescue CD. Help?
<XiaolinDraconis> Darael, made some irreversible decisions like that
<Darael> FoxHelo: Depends which languages you have installed.
<sgo11> Hi, I created an encrypted partition on a usb stick with opensuse partitoner. It's using lucks. Now, when I plug in the usb stick to ubuntu, a popup comes out to ask a password for the encrypted volume, then mount the partition. everything works perfectly. I just would like to know which ubuntu packages handle this job? thanks.
<Darael> tham: Do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<FoxHelo> Darael: i am chinese, but my default is language for ubuntu?
<tham> Darael: No, it's in the root
<AnggaDj98> !cn | FoxHelo
<ubottu> FoxHelo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Darael> tham: Good.  Then you can do a series of commands that I'll just go and pastebin for you.
<r3dux> root partition is partioned in root format... now we know
<AnggaDj98> nin ke yi something ke chong wen something something
<tham> Darael: Cool, thanks a lot!
<ePirat> how i make the ~ on german keyboard?
<NeoKipling[CN]> oh, we have chinese channel
<AnggaDj98> ePirat: use character map
<AnggaDj98> dui
<Darael> tham: Hopefully http://paste.ubuntu.com/548541/ will work.
<ox3a> rs0832,
<ox3a> rs0832,  you there?
<tham> Darael: Thanks, I'll try that
<Mayank> !WireShack
<Darael> Mayank: ITYM wireshark
<tham> Darael: Tried that. It says "Unknown command 'linux'" The rest of the commands give the same error :/
<country0129> Mr. Icarus-c?  You still here?
<icarus-c> country0129, yea
<AnggaDj98> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<country0129> I couldn't get anything to work over there.
<Darael> tham: Ah.  Not sure, then.  Sounds like grub has lost itself.  You'll need a rescue CD or bootable USB stick.
<country0129> Kept getting the "Usage" thingy when I tried the commands given.
<Mayank> Darael: any idea why i stop getting response from a remote machine running Ubuntu 10.10 in ssh? the terminal just seems to hang. and i cannot pass any commands
<icarus-c> tham, they are meant to be grub config content rather than commands to execute
<tham> Darael: Hmm, will I be able to do it with a bootable USB of a previous Ubuntu version?
<AnggaDj98> what are the advantages using locate in terminal rather then search it out?
<rs0832> ox3a,
<tham>  icarus-c: Do you know any solution for this?
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, that was meant to be typed in the grub menu i believe
<royale1223> do you guys know how to install msynctool?
<Darael> tham: Wouldn't advise it, but what you /could/ do, if it uses grub, is run an update-grub, which should add options for your main install to the USB-stick's grub menu.
<Darael> tham: You'll need sudo for the update-grub, of course.
<royale1223> do you guys know how to install msynctool?
<induz> my right popup click is not working on right handed mouse
<icarus-c> AnggaDj98, "locate" uses a index database.  find  search file recursively
<induz> also, I can not open tools on FireFox
<royale1223> do you guys know how to install msynctool?
<AnggaDj98> icarus-c thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info mysynctool
<ubottu> Package mysynctool does not exist in maverick
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, Hmm, do you know what I should type in the grub rescue> prompt?
<Dr_Willis> !find mysynctool
<ubottu> Package/file mysynctool does not exist in maverick
<bergqvistjl> Skaperen: Hi, Its me again I was talking to you about that problem i had where my PC would randomly lock-up during boot up every now and then. Well im running memtest now.
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, i believe that pastebin post was meant to be typed there
<tham> Darael: Thanks, I'll try to grab a bootable usb
<Dr_Willis> royale1223:  never heard of it. its not in the repios.. where is this name comming from?
<induz> right click works and popup works on other applications but not on Firefox
<Darael> tham: You'll need one that's got an install to it, rather than a live-usb.  The latter doesn't use GRUB, you see.
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, Yeah but it gives Unknown command error :(
<XiaolinDraconis> ill google for ya see what i come up with
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NokiaEvolutionSyncing/Opensync
<ePirat> how i specifyn that a file is executable
<tham> Darael: Will I be able to make such an installed USB if I have an ISO?
<ePirat> *specify
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, i need it for syncing evolution with nokia
<Darael> tham: Not unless you can boot the ISO from a CD or something.
<Dr_Willis> royale1223:  that guide seems rather clear.. whats the exact issue you are having?
<tham> Darael, okay I'll see to that
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, i cant find it in repostaries
<Dr_Willis> royale1223:  that guide is also 2 yrs old.. so it may be its been removed.
<Darael> tham: ...at which point it becomes a better bet to grab the alternate CD of the version you're trying to recover, burn that, and use the "rescue a broken system" option.
<VanZxHeaD> hey i have a question
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install multisync-tools
<Dr_Willis> seems to work here.. lets see
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, i've searched all possible package pools
<Dr_Willis> Nope it dont work. :)
<tham> Darael, Aah right, got the point
<country0129> I'm HomeNetworking Ubuntu with Windows 7 Pro.  Can see and manipulate files on the Ubuntu machine from Windoze.  I can see the Windoze machine from Ubuntu, but when I try to access the network, it displays a login screen, and when I enter the proper credentials, it flashes it again and won't give me access.  I'd googled the problem, and other users had a problem with Windows Live Sign In Assistant.  I had removed all the Windows Live Ess
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, still cant find it
<Darael> tham: Sorry I couldn't be much more help.
<Dr_Willis> !info multisync-tools
<ubottu> Package multisync-tools does not exist in maverick
<michaelgamble> ok this is probably a silly question but should i download and install java runtime off of javas website or should i just install openjdk 6 runtime package in the ubuntu package manager
<Dr_Willis> royale1223:  checjk the forums. could be its been removed from maverick for various reasons.. odd the package manager is still finding some info on it.
<tham> Darael, Hey you were quite a help! Thanks a lot!
<smeca> hello, could someone tell me what to do with a driver once it's downloaded into my downloads folder?
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/694735
<rs0832> michaelgamble, install the sun-java6-* packages in synaptic
<VanZxHeaD> how can i get a version of ununtu for my laptop becasue its not managing my power correctly
<Darael> michaelgamble: It's almost always a better idea to use the packages from the repositories.
<lele_> ciao a tutti
<lele_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, i've got its source in c
<IdleOne> !it | lele_
<ubottu> lele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<VanZxHeaD> how can i get a version of ununtu for my laptop becasue its not managing my power correctly
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, but i dont know how to use it
<ox3a_> rs0832,
<IdleOne> !une | VanZxHeaD
<ubottu> VanZxHeaD: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<JesperX2> VanZxHeaD: Version?
<rs0832> ox3a, yes
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, 	
<XiaolinDraconis> set root=(hdX,Y)
<XiaolinDraconis> 	
<XiaolinDraconis> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro
<XiaolinDraconis> 	
<FloodBot2> XiaolinDraconis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> initrd /initrd.img
<VanZxHeaD> ok i have ubuntu 10.10 but its bad on my battery 2hrs only it gives me
<michaelgamble> i dont see a sun-java6- package in synaptic
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: How do you know it's an Ubuntu problem?  That's a genuine question, by the way - I don't get more than two hours on /my/ laptop with /any/ OS.
<VanZxHeaD> i did with windows 7 i was on like four hours
<michaelgamble> all i see is this openJDK runtime
<bergqvistjl> I'll explain my problem again if anyone else wants to chip in: ever since Ubuntu 10.04 I think, the PC completely locks up every now and then (usually every 2 or 3 bootups) while booting, before X starts up and not always in the same place. sometimes its after the fsck, sometimes before.
<icarus-c> !java | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bergqvistjl> When I say locked up i mean completely locked up, the screen freezes, no leds on the keyboard light up, i have to hard reboot the PC.
<bergqvistjl> I dont have any other usb devices plugged in apart from a keyboard and mouse. can anyone else shed any light on it?
<Darael> michaelgamble: Sun java doesn't seem to be in the Maverick repositories.  OpenJDK should do what you need, though.
<rs0832> !partner | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, The first set command works without a hitch, but for the second one it gives Unknown command 'linux' error
<IdleOne> Darael: sun is in the !partner repo
<Darael> IdleOne: Ah.  Thanks.  I had forgotten.
<VanZxHeaD> is there i can switch from ununtu 10.10 to the netbook edition straight from online without transfering to a micro sd card
<jerryb> Hi -- what is the cli command to list any ppa's I have subscribed to?
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: You could install the ubuntu-netbook package, remove the ubuntu-desktop package, and then run "sudo apt-get autoremove"?
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, maybe your vmlinuz file has the kernel id in it. ie: vmlinuz-kernel-yaydadad121
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, boot your iso and take a look'
<egertonm20> I recently installed Kwalletmanager on Lynx. Worked fine on Hardy but now will only start by command line under root. I've changed the kwalletmanager and kwalletd permissions to allow user account to execute but no success. I can't find a log file anywhere to see what error may be generated. Anyone any ideas?
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael when i remove it how will i get netbook version cuz i dont have it
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: The ubuntu-netbook package will install the netbook edition.
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, erm.. the problem is I only have a 10.04 ISO, would that be okay?
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, yeah all your doing is verifying that /vmlinuz is there and labeled as such
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael automatically ?? cuz i dont have it at all im running on ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition
<ox3a_> rs0832, ?
<rs0832> ox3a_, yes
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: ubuntu-netbook is a "metapackage" - it installs everything in the Netbook Edition.  Then you remove the ubuntu-desktop package, which removes dependencies for the desktop edition.
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, Okay, I'm making a bootable usb now. After I boot from that what am I to do?
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: Then "sudo apt-get autoremove" removes the things that are no longer required.
<ylmfos> hi
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, do what he said
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, sudo update-grub
<ylmfos> one
<ylmfos> two
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, ah okay, thanks
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael oooooohhhh ... ok cool thank you im gonna give it a try
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, then reboot and choose the new entry
<SN4K3> how do u know wat format a file is?
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, okay
<XiaolinDraconis> SN4K3, right click it and select properties
<SN4K3> through terminal?
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: No problem.  If you want one command-line to do it all, that would be "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook ubuntu-desktop- && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<country0129> I'm HomeNetworking Ubuntu with Windows 7 Pro.  Can see and manipulate files on the Ubuntu machine from Windoze.  I can see the Windoze machine from Ubuntu, but when I try to access the network, it displays a login screen, and when I enter the proper credentials, it flashes it again and won't give me access.  I'd googled the problem, and other users had a problem with Windows Live Sign In Assistant.  I had removed all the Windows Live Ess
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<SN4K3> XiaolinDraconis, through terminal?
<smeca> hi i have a webcam driver downloaded from a website, what do i do with the files to install it?
<Darael> country0129: There's a limit on the length of message you can post.  You're getting cut off after "Windows Live Ess".
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael i just did it it did all this crazy stuff but all i gotta do is restart and im good ?
<XiaolinDraconis> SN4K3, no with your mouse right click it and select properties
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: Yup, pretty much.  If it didn't give you any errors.
<country0129> I had removed all the Windows Live Essentials, and it worked then.  My wife thinks this is HER computer, and she made me put them back on.  Any ideas of what the problem may be?
<Patrunjel> hi guys, i run ubuntu in dual-boot with windows...i have uninstalled some things in windows and now it seems that i screwed ubuntu up....when i try to enter Ubuntu it enters grub.....can somewone please help me fix it?
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: You may need to choose "ubuntu netbook edition" at the login prompt.
<r3dux> WHAT!
<Darael> Patrunjel: Did you install Ubuntu with Wubi?
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael ok
<r3dux> The windows live essentials are...
<Patrunjel> Darael, yes i did...it's bad, i know, but i just wanna get some data, then i install it properly...
<leello> hi
<Iqx> lol
<juniour> patrunjel install again with wubi
<rs0832> juniour, hi
<leello> can anyone please tell me how to compile .cpp with the terminal
<Patrunjel> juniour, i cant...i had stuff on ubuntu, i don't wanna loose them
<juniour> rs0832 hi
<country0129> Windows Live Essentials are a suite of applications fairly new to Windoze 7.  Includes Windows Messenger, mail, etc.
<Darael> Patrunjel: Just checking.  You may have trouble getting back in, but it should be doable.
<Darael> Patrunjel: Which release of Ubuntu did you install?
<r3dux> Do any of you use DirectX?
<sgo11> Hi, in opensuse, I can create encrypted LUKS partition with GUI tool opensuse partitioner. Are there any GUI partition tool to create LUKS encrypted partition instead of using command line cryptsetup? thanks.
<rs0832> r3dux, isn;t directx only for win?
<michaelgamble> what does ubuntu use to handle .bin file extraction
<juniour> ratrunjel wt the error u getting
<Patrunjel> Darael, 10.04.I have acces to the Windows command-line, and a Backtrack live CD (to use as a command line)
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, Sorry to bother again, but I started the machine now with a USB and typed sudo update-grub in the terminal, but it gives an error. :S
<Darael> leello: "sudo apt-get install build-essential && g++ /path/to/source.cpp".  The first bit you need only the first time.
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, error is?
<juniour> rs0832 wt r u doing?
<r3dux> rs - yes it is, I've spent the last few MONTHS reading OpenGL,   but it's hurting me, so I wanted to catch anyone in the same boat
<rs0832> michaelgamble, you dont extract bin files.. you have to set permissions to execute and then  ./filename.bin in a terminal
<rs0832> juniour, nothing much,, just helping someone with an iso remaster
<Darael> Patrunjel: Right.  Go to the grub prompt for me, and type what you see at http://paste.ubuntu.com/548541/ - see if that works.
<leello> thank you
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<juniour> k
<r3dux> I've been reading the math
<machete> hey there, any python guys here?
<r3dux> God it hurts.
<rs0832> machete, #python channel
<rs0832> r3dux, :)
<ovidio> I am using Xubuntu and have sound issues. All volume controls are upped to the maximum level but I barely hear anything. What are my options?
<machete> rs0832, I cannot get there
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, are you sure you installed to usb and didnt make a live usb
<machete> rs0832, that's why I came here
<rs0832> machete, did you register with freenode?
<Darael> ovidio: Check your speakers, first.  Always worth doing!  No other ideas from me, sorry.
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, Yes it's a live usb. How can I install ubuntu to it?
<SN4K3> XiaolinDraconis, yea i want to do it with the terminal....
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<XiaolinDraconis> guys does the Install RELEASE do what he wants? installing his live usb to the usb drive
<smeca> hi i have a webcam driver downloaded from a website, what do i do with the files to install it?
<r3dux> rs - AS YOU KNOW a dot product produces a vector of combined orientation, but the dot product is a scalar value and only works on 2D vectors
<rmasters> Hi there, I'm trying to find the gnome applet that adds the current app's file/view/etc. menu to the panel, does anyone know the name of it?
<rs0832> r3dux, yep.. high school math
<r3dux> Whereas a vector cross-product is a vector perpendiculat to a give
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael hey it works nice !! is there another way i can manage my battery because the default power manager doesnt even work
<ovidio> Darael: I don't hear a thing into the speakers (I am using a laptop), but I hear something when using earphones ..  If I could somehow increase the db-gain ..
<Arachon> How can I extract a tar file with sudo privileges using the archive manager?
<r3dux> (set of vectors)
<Darael> ovidio: Hmm, not sure.  Sorry.
<VanZxHeaD>  is there another way i can manage my battery because the default power manager doesnt even work
<FoxHelo> smeca: what kind package do you have/
<r3dux> rs - I did A-Level (UK) Pure & mechanics - and this is still hard.
<Darael> VanZxHeaD: Don't know, sorry.
<IdleOne> rmasters: right click on the panel and add "Window List"
<XiaolinDraconis> SN4K3, sry no help there
<rs0832> r3dux, :) thats cool
<smeca> foxhelo- i downloaded a zip folder called stk11xx, i've extracted it but it's just a bunch of text files
<VanZxHeaD> @Darael ok thanks though
<r3dux> You have to prove a lot of it before you feel good enough to use it.
<Darael> Arachon: gksu file-roller /path/to/archive.tar
<rs0832> r3dux, yes
<SN4K3> XiaolinDraconis, k thnx anyways
<VanZxHeaD> does anyone know how to power manage battery life on the laptop using ubuntu 10.10
<rmasters> IdleOne, sorry, that's not the one I meant. I'm probably not explaining it well as it seems impossible to google as well :)
<SN4K3> anyone know how to find the format of a file using terminal?
<FoxHelo> smeca: all text files? do you download the right package?
<Braber01> Hi, I have a server set up in my home and I'm wondering what file do I need to edit to show a user the basic Linux commands each time he Logs in?
<AnggaDj98> SN4K3: right click > properties
<r3dux> rs -> I'm re-learning things I learnt 10 years ago
<rmasters> IdleOne, it essentially adds (for example, if XChat is the focussed app) IRC, Edit, Network etc. menus like the Application, Places, System menus
<Darael> I'm looking for a way to type \ when my keyboard is lacking that key.  Currently I'm relying on the compose key, but that's ugly.
<Arachon> Darael: That did it, cheers
<r3dux> IFS functions of functions of funtions...
<IdleOne> rmasters: the new Unity desktop does that.
<Darael> Arachon: gksu lets you run graphical applications as root, you see.
<VanZxHeaD>  does anyone know how to power manage battery life on the laptop using ubuntu 10.10 ??
<rs0832> r3dux, you trying to port directx or something?
<Arachon> Ah
<r3dux> Limits of functions
<rmasters> IdleOne, mm have been thinking of trying that out. might give it a go
<r3dux> lol
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, Will booting from a 10.10 usb and trying the option "rescue a broken system" help?
<Darael> tham: Should do, yes.
<IdleOne> rmasters: besides Unity I am not sure what else it could be.
<r3dux> No, but I'm going to know the math behind all combinations of dot products and cross products
<XiaolinDraconis> tham, genius tham absolutely GENIUS
<tham> Darael, Okay, thanks, should download 10.10 iso then
<XiaolinDraconis> ;O)
<VanZxHeaD>  does anyone know how to power manage battery life on the laptop using ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Darael> tham: It won't get you BURG back, but it'll give you back grub, which you can use to boot and reinstall burg.
<tham> XiaolinDraconis, thanks, actually Darael first proposed it :)
<NotAnonymous> Umm my menu disappeared on xchat. How do I get it back?
<rs0832> r3dux, sounds like a lot of work
<tham> Darael, yes that will do
<r3dux> I am on my own - and I am reading math books.
<XiaolinDraconis> GOD SAVE YOUR SOUL
<r3dux> It's really hard.
<XiaolinDraconis> ...
<smeca> foxhelo- ok actually it's scripts and some text files, doh. i got it from http://sourceforge.net/projects/syntekdriver/files/syntekdriver/  i'm afraid i don't know what to do with it though
<r3dux> I don't need saving - I have the patience to perseverse and understand
<nadn> interesting.... i thought ubuntu was at 10.10...  i upgraded from 10.04 and it put me at 11.04 -- natty narwhal.  err... is this right?
<XiaolinDraconis> yep
<Darael> nadn: That's a known bug in the help file.  You're on Maverick really.
<country0129> Where do you go to find the version you have?
<XiaolinDraconis> 11.04 latest n greatest as it were
<Darael> nadn: Run "lsb_release -a" to be sure.
<r3dux> rs0832 - Did you know that I'm about 4 months into my Ph.D?
<XiaolinDraconis> 11.04 is out
<Darael> !natty | XiaolinDraconis, nadn
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis, nadn: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Darael> XiaolinDraconis: No, it isn't.  It's a development release.
<r3dux> 4 or 5, depending on how you feel
<XiaolinDraconis> i swore there was testing currently available
<Darael> XiaolinDraconis: Like I said, development release.
<XiaolinDraconis> ahh
<ehnde> anyone use freenx? I'm trying to figure out why it is saying "authentication failed" on the client side when i try to log in
<nadn> Darael, your right thank you very much, didn't seem right ya know?  says 10.10 under lsb_release.  with a multitouch tx2z i don't wanna play with unstable nemore, i hear there is good support in maverick
<technikfreak> is there an prgoram whcih i am able to chech the speed of my usb stick?
<rs0832> r3dux, see my pm (so we're not off topic :)
<VanZxHeaD> is there a way to power manage my battery for my laptop
<XiaolinDraconis> technikfreak, i think the drive test option works on usb sticks
<r3dux> No!
<r3dux> No!
<XiaolinDraconis> or not
<rs0832> r3dux, o.0
<country0129> Oh...I'm still on 9.04.  Can I upgrade from command line (apt) ?
<r3dux> It's not vector math!
<technikfreak> where i could find it XiaolinDraconis
<jerryb> Hi -- what is the cli command to list any ppa's I have subscribed to?
<r3dux> It's optical flow!
<FoxHelo> smeca: it's source code,what you need is just compile it. please see the readme file.
<r3dux> It's you. And me. And the movement you make
<rs0832> r3dux, k..  you;ll have to excuse me ..i am still at the general vector math level :)
<XiaolinDraconis> technikfreak, if someone screams no like that u should pause for concern
<XiaolinDraconis> k guess he wasnt talking to us
<PolitikerNEU> Hi, does anybody know how to synchronize my windows mobile (I'd only need contacts for now although tasks and calendar entries would be nice too) using ubuntu 10.10?
<technikfreak> haha
<r3dux> Once you start working with hidden-markov-models, it still hurts - but it's a very good place to start
<XiaolinDraconis> technikfreak, its in administration/ disk utility
<r3dux> (HMM)
<technikfreak> perfect you saved the day XiaolinDraconis
<rs0832> r3dux, k..
<XiaolinDraconis> yw
<country0129> How do I upgrade from the command line from 9.04 to the last stable release?
<ehnde> technikfreak: you can check the speed of your usb drive using hdparm -tT /dev/sdx (x being whatever the drive letter is under /dev
<ehnde> technikfreak: have to use sudo
<rs0832> r3dux, sounds interesting
<technikfreak> ehnde, you saved the week faboulos!
<FoxHelo> smeca: maybe you can try these command in terminal: make && make install
<nadn> so i now have a working multitouch screen in ubuntu -- yipee now... any apps i can test this out in?  lol
<XiaolinDraconis> so i dont have to buy from radio shack to be a hero?
<XiaolinDraconis> swt
<r3dux> rs08032 - You've never seen by site, have you?
<bencc> the items in the top menu moved somehow to the right. how can I bring them left again?
<rs0832> r3dux, o,0
<ehnde> anyone use freenx on 10.10? having trouble getting it working.
<Mayank> Hello, i am trying to ssh to Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 from Ubuntu Desktop 10.10, whenever i connect i can type commands for a few minutes like 3 - 4 minutes, but after that i dont get any response. any idea why this is happening?
<DrEdD^^> hi is there any j2ee channel?
<yaaar> howdy
<Pici> DrEdD^^: ##java
<DrEdD^^> thnx mate
<SergeyIT> country0129? the way is 904 -> 910 -> 1004 -> 1010
<smeca> yes it tells me to type    $ make -f Makefile.standalone doc    but the terminal says there is no rule to make the target
<DrEdD^^> it's invite only thoug
<skorv> can bind9 work with 2 subnets (3 ethernet adapters(1wan;2lan)... trying to serve 2 lans with the same machine/dns/dhcp/etc
<Pici> !register | DrEdD^^ (you'll need to register and identify to join)
<ubottu> DrEdD^^ (you'll need to register and identify to join): Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DrEdD^^> ok :)
<r3dux> Who's going to give you their undivided attention next?
<DrEdD^^> thanks =)
<r3dux> Could me me =D
<skorv> going on a new adventure.... bind9+dhcpd+squid+ldap....
<skorv> will be a great adventure
<FoxHelo> smeca: just "make -f Makefile.standalone" or "make"
<bergqvistjl> Woo! someones actually posted a thread about it in the forums. Glad to know i'm not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10292290
<ProNihilist> I'm having problems with my second monitor. It's a 19" with a native res of 1280*1024 but the monitor setup tool is setting it at 1360*768 (highest 4:3 res is 1024*768)
<bencc> how can I align the top menu to the right?
<r3dux> I. Am. A. Robot.
<yaaar> hi everybody. i have a 10.04 amd64 server that's been hanging occasionally. I just looked through the logs and found this: http://pastebin.com/Ui7wM3Xj ...apparently some problem with my clocksource. googling it turns up a few people seeing the error, but it's not precipitating a crash like mine apparently is. anybody know what's going on?
<smeca> hmm still no rule or command not found with both of those
<langvann> Hey.. I'm using the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<langvann> Everything works as a charm, until i get to the point "cp -ax /. /mnt/."
<r3dux> How can you alight the top menu with the right? How about you read the documentation which tells you how to do it?
<langvann> Cannot preserve ownership of file 'blabla' :Invalid Argument
<langvann> Anyone?
<maco> r3dux: please dont just say "go read the docs" without showing how to find them
<icarus-c> google.com ?...
<nadn> bergqvistjl, i remember having a very huge problem with this in 10.04 particularily when booting through a persistant live cd.  forget how i resolved issue cause it was very important at the time (couldn't have non live version)
<FoxHelo> smeca: sorry, i don't know what's wrong  !
<r3dux> Did I do that? What are wew looking at, maco?
<bergqvistjl> well this problem happened on a live CD (which wasnt using proprietory drivers, unlike my proper desktop) with me last week as well. its exceedingly annoying.
<r3dux> This is like 5 mins ago... please chip in
<maco> r3dux: "How about you read the documentation which tells you how to do it?"
<bergqvistjl> I assumed it was because my usb webcam was plugged in on bootup, but it wasnt
<nadn> bergqvistjl, i am almost sure tho what would happen is i would be still able to boot to into recovery before the never ending black screen, and i thought fixed video card....  but as i said it was usb.
<r3dux> maco - how about I say that was a good idea, and you fight me.
<ePirat> hello
<rs0832> ePirat, hi
<smeca> i'll post on a forum or find a friend who know slinux, thanks anyway!
<ePirat> i need another time help
<bergqvistjl> Well its possible it could be my usb keyboard and mouse. but I kinda need those lol
<rs0832> ePirat, go ahead, ask :)
<nadn> and the problem was on rare occasion still existing when moved to hard drive just rare.  actually before i installed 10.10 i had to go to recovery and apt something before i got past black screen.
<r3dux> What a shame maco has chosen the world of silence....
<bergqvistjl> well mine is a complete freeze before i even get to a console.
<FoxHelo> smeca: i just note that the driver is for kernel 2.6.29,so are you sure it can work on your system!
<ePirat> i set in the autostart my script but i cant use sudo...
<maco> r3dux: how about we drop this and you be a good helpful tech supporter?
<langvann> Hello. I am trying to get a DiskLess Ubuntu up and running, (using the official guide). Everything works as a charm, until i get to the point "cp -ax /. /mnt/." - Then I get the error "Cannot preserve ownership of file: 'blablabla': Invalid argument, on every single file i try to copy. anyone know how I can fix this? no_root_squash in /etc/exports, and i am logged in as root on the client side of the nfsshare i'm trying to copy to.
<XiaolinDraconis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ePirat> XiaolinDraconis, what?
<XiaolinDraconis> now all i should have to do is log out to see new display manager right?
<ePirat> oh
<maco> XiaolinDraconis: you have to stop the old one
<smeca> i have 2.6.35 i think, i'll ask around, thanks!
<XiaolinDraconis> maco, got the command?
<the_german> hi @ all. how can i configure gnome-terminal title to whatever path I am in OR what would be even better what program/command is running right now
<maco> XiaolinDraconis: sudo service stop gdm   (this will kill your logged in session)
<r3dux> Maco - I just DO everything, so you feel happy, and I work on problems, and you just try to get head from GF's
<geemee> OK guys. I have an old IBM laptop. The CD drive doesnt work and the bios doesnt support boot from USB. What are my options? Can I take the hard drive out, connect to my PC and copy across an image / installer so it will boot and install from the internal hd?
<ePirat> can someone help me?
<ox3a> rs0832, pm me please
<maco> XiaolinDraconis: ugh i did that wrong
<maco> XiaolinDraconis: "sudo stop gdm" or "sudo service gdm stop"
<XiaolinDraconis> maco, so save settings n be rdy for a log out right
<maco> XiaolinDraconis: you'd need to manually start the other one (kdm i assume?)  as well
<Frenk> Hello. I have an Apache Server and 3 domains pointing at those. I have a web-frontend listening to port 3000. I want it to be just available by using domain.com and not for anotherdomain.com
<XiaolinDraconis> k
<maco> !ohmy | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<XiaolinDraconis> sudo start kdm
<maco> XiaolinDraconis: right
<XiaolinDraconis> k thnx
<kradlegna> Boa tarde
<maco> r3dux: under no circumstances is the last thing you just said or anything like it ever to be said in an ubuntu channel
<juan_> buenas tardes
<ePirat> ola krachny
<maco> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kradlegna> Alguem me lê por aqui?
<mrForg345> Hey everyone. I have an hp laptop with wireless giving me troubles (Ubuntu 10.10). It's been working fine for months but today, no matter what I do, the little hardware light stays orange. I just can't get a wireless network. Ideas on how diagnose this?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !pt | kradlegna
<ubottu> kradlegna: please see above
<kradlegna> Bom, sou do Rio de Janeiro, novato no Linux
<maco> kradlegna: #ubuntu-br
<ePirat> can someone help me?
<Frenk> My virtual config is like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/548560/
<kradlegna> Estou testando desde ontem a versão 10.10 do Ubuntu
<maco> !ask | ePirat
<ubottu> ePirat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kradlegna> Alguem por aqui usa essa versão tbm?
<maco> kradlegna: ingles por favor
<Daekdroom> !br | kradlegna
<ubottu> kradlegna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<m_>  /msg everton Are you there
<kradlegna> Bom, gente vou sair por aqui, caso alguem queria conversar pode me add no msn
<kradlegna> tiagodosteclados@hotmail.com
<kradlegna> boa tarde a todos
<maco> kradlegna: no portuges aqui. solo ingles.  /join #ubuntu-br
<Northwoods> I Installed ACLOCK , what is that for ?
<Northwoods> and i cannot even remove it from my desktop
<Northwoods> any idea how to get rid of it ?
<Northwoods> guys /
<Northwoods> ?
<ePirat> I have set on System > Autostart my irc start script but it seems that i cant use sudo, how can i run the script as root?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !enter | Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<langvann> Hello. I am trying to get a DiskLess Ubuntu up and running, (using the official guide). Everything works as a charm, until i get to the point "cp -ax /. /mnt/." - Then I get the error "Cannot preserve ownership of file: 'blablabla': Invalid argument, on every single file i try to copy. anyone know how I can fix this? no_root_squash in /etc/exports, and i am logged in as root on the client side of the nfsshare i'm trying to copy to.
<soreau> !info aclock.app
<ubottu> aclock.app (source: aclock.app): Analog dockapp clock for GNUstep. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-3build2 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Northwoods> ryu_kurisu  what is use of ACLOCK ?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Northwoods: I don't know, I don't think I've got it installed...
<rs0832> Northwoods, it just displays a clock on the desktop
<rs0832> Northwoods, http://www.linuks.mine.nu/aclock/
<Northwoods> unforunately it doens't display clock , instead a stair is displayed
<CarlFK> langvann: url of guide you used?
<rooks> langvann, sudo cp...
<langvann> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<maco> ePirat: best you can do is use gksudo and have to type in the password when you login
<langvann> rooks: I am logged in as root. Dont need sudo
<rooks> langvann, hmm.. i used the same routine for my own diskless setup that im running rihgt now
<Ryu_Kurisu> langvann: you should create a user and put it in the sudo'ers list
<langvann> Ryu_Kurisu: I have.
<langvann> myself.
<Frenk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rooks> langvann, http://pleasanthacking.com/2010/09/29/gaia-system/ this btw i deployed around my school :)
<langvann> I hade to make a password for root account by practical reasons.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Alright, I was just saying because it's not save to do everything as root
<rooks> langvann a multi host diskless sytem from one image :)
<langvann> Nice rooks
<langvann> But i just need this one computer to boot up from the network with the install i have on my laptop :P
<feanor2> I have 2 questions: how to ebnable sound in KDE apps and how to filter lines from 1. text file out from 2.?
<rooks> langvann i think i just hooked server hdd directly to my lappy when i was setting it up, for my uni setup i just used vm's on virtualbox
<langvann> Hmm
<surfzoid> Hi folk
<ePirat> maco: so i can't autostart something when it needs root acc?
<langvann> Could it be possible to just create an iso of /. and unpack it on the server?
<surfzoid> is there an "paper toss" game for linux ?
<maco> ePirat: not inside your session
<r3dux> Do any of you know OpenGL?
<langvann> would that preserve the ownership ?
<r3dux> Or should I just wish?
<maco> ePirat: you could make it an upstart script if its not related to you logging in, just to the computer coming up
<r3dux> SLAPS maco4
<ePirat> maco, sounds good! how can i make it an upstart script?
<r3dux> -4
<wildc4rd> can someone remind me of the line that changes the minimise/close buttons back to the right hand side please
<rooks> langvann AH, i remembered, i think i booted my machine that went as guest for booting, with a pendrive, and tar.gz the whole /
<erUSUL> !controls > wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd, please see my private message
<Pici> r3dux: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please stay on topic.
<Ryu_Kurisu> wildc4rd: I don't know the line, but manually :)
<langvann> rooks: but if i compress it, will the tar.gz still contain the original permissions?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !controls | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<r3dux> PiciL RLY?
<rooks> langvann yes, tar stores them
<langvann> sweet.
<xdy> 1
<feanor2> how to substract one text file from another
<langvann> I will try this.
<langvann> tar -czvf OS.tar.gz /
<langvann> lol
<Kotelete> kotele
<Kotelete> kotelete
<rooks> langvann just look at man to be sure, and use it on dead / which dont have anything mounted on it
<r3dux> Pici - Done & done. Sorry.
<|AbsyntH|> i've a problem with ubuntu 10.10 and nvidia driver...after reboot i'll have only a shell login and in /var/log/ i've this error (EE) No devices detected
<|AbsyntH|> any solution?
<rooks> brb\
<feanor2> langvann, don't forget --numeric-owner option
<maco> ePirat: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<CarlFK> langvann: does /mnt exist on the client?  I don't see a md step before this command:  mount -t nfs -onolock 192.168.1.2:/nfsroot /mnt
<maco> ePirat: ignore the bit about compiling. ubuntu uses upstart by default
<maco> ePirat: skip to the part about jobs
<langvann> CarlFK: Yes, otherwise i'd get a error telling me that the moint point doesnt exist.
<CarlFK> langvann: yeah, I am thinking the instructions wern't too well tested.
<langvann> i think /mnt/ folder is a system default in linux
<ePirat> maco, does the script started with upstart has root privilegs?
<maco> ePirat: yeah im pretty sure upstart runs as root
<r3dux> Gosh.
<r3dux> I am a simple Ph.D software engineer, you pick the rest.
<langvann> rooks: How what did you do about /dev/ ?
<CarlFK> langvann: im gonna tell you what you already know: it's and nfs rights problem.  a few years ago I thought I understood it, but a month ago i tried to build a pretty simple nfs setup and floundered around.  seems I don't.  that's all I got for ya ;/
<grendal_prime> wholy cow is there such a thing as a simple radius server??
<Muerto7> hi all
<langvann> Hm. That could be a problem
<dyj> öøŮЕижж
<langvann> since the I need rw on the client for everything to work.
<Muerto7> as I can make a mail server
<Muerto7> need info
<ePirat> maco, what is a runlevel?
<langvann> Muerto7: what?
<maco> ePirat: ubuntu runs at runlevel 2
<r3dux> Grendeal - You're interested in a radious server why?
<maco> ePirat: 0 is shutdown, 6 is reboot, 1 is single-user-mode (the recovery option when you boot)
<Muerto7> I want to do  a mail server langvann
<pshr> where are videos stored when recorded with VLC in this UBUNTU ?
<maco> ePirat: other distros have 2-5 doing different things. ubuntu and debian have 2-5 all being the same and 2 is the default
<pshr> where are videos stored when recorded with VLC in this UBUNTU ?
<vectory> pshr: had a look in ~ or ~/-vlc?
<rs0832> maco, 2 is with gui?
<ePirat> maco, so which runlevel i should use for my upstart script?
<maco> rs0832: on ubuntu yes
<maco> ePirat: 2
<Muerto7> need inform
<pshr> no ~/-vlc
<pshr> or ~/.vlc
<rs0832> maco, hmm k..
<OerHeks> pshr in ~/Video ?
<ePirat> maco: and what is "stop on runlevel"?
<maco> rs0832: check out the wikipedia page on runlevels. all the major distros do it differently
<pshr> YAY!!! OerHeks my hero
<pshr> ha ha
<pshr> :D
<pshr> :P
<FloodBot2> pshr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pshr> stupid floodbot I am just thanking :P
<maco> ePirat: if it was something like cupsd, a long running process, you might want it to stop at a certain time, like if dropping into single user mode
<rs0832> maco, yes i have seen that .. thanks anyway :)
<OerHeks> pshr have fun :-)
<ePirat> maco, it is for a irc server
<pshr> tq :)
<maco> ePirat: then have it stop on shutdown and reboot (0 & 6) at least
<feanor2> how to substract one text file from another?
<vectory> with a diff tool
<vectory> man diff
<ytt3r> I'm a bit of a noob, how do I create a file from terminal instead of a directory?
<Ryu_Kurisu> ytt3r: mk ~/Documents/file.txt ?
<Pici> ytt3r: touch
<Danielc1234> setting up my interfaces ip, for our address we are using our public up which is 75.149.178.253, what should the network and broadcast be?
<OerHeks> ytt3r, touch ~/path/to/file
<yaaar> hey guys...how can i check what clocksource my system is using?
<yaaar> bah, nevermind...dmesg | grep -i clock found it....still using crummy tsc
<Kartagis> what are the odds of ubuntu to crash if I change CPU and motherboard?
<yaaar> so...i've got this in my logs: "[    0.349737] HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option" ....but i have no HPET option in my BIOS at all. what's the deal?
<feanor2> well diff outputs some symbols and extra lines appended, how to make it raw?
<tkcientista> helo everybody
<tkcientista> :-*
<Phylock> hi
<vectory> feanor2: i read u can merge the files using patch
<ePirat> maco: doesnt worked :/ btw, when i can set autostart scripts for my acc why i cant set them for the root acc?
<Guest87439> â
<Guest87439> â
<Guest87439> â
<Guest87439> â
<FloodBot2> Guest87439: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IConrad01> Hello -- I'm trying to do the distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 ... I ran into an error during the update.
<coffee> hi
<IConrad01> "W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deb-thumbnailer-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found" <-- during software source reset.
<coffee> this is weird
<IConrad01> All of my repos are now set to Maverick but I can't actually get to the upgrade process.
<IConrad01> I tried removing the repo in question from my software sources and doing the upgrade again, but it came back with the same error.
<cody> should there be updates since last night, or are there none? I've had to comment out deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main and deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main as they still don't work
<juniour> hi
<rs0832> cody, hi
<cody> hi
<rs0832> cody, you can try uncommenting them now and see if they work
<Ryu_Kurisu> cody: With the default repos you don't have update every single day...but most days...
<cody> did that already, still got the error.
<cody> i'm just wondering if they're important.
<Northwoods> every time , i install something , ubuntu desktop version asks me for password , is there a way to set it as default so that when i'm logged in , i dont have to fill password for everytjhing ?
<compdoc> Northwoods, yeah, its a pain
<theMalloc> Can anybody tell me what it means if i get "Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-de " on apt-get update?
<KM0201> cody: did you update your source list after uncommenting them?
<Kartagis> what are the odds of ubuntu to crash if I change CPU and motherboard?
<cody> let me see if I did. sec
<rs0832> KM0201, he's getting the error while updating
<KM0201> rs0832: sorry, i came in late.. whats the error again?
<rs0832> KM0201, but the repo seems to be online
<rs0832> KM0201, oh no you didn't miss anythin.. he was here earlier
<neriukas> northwoods you can chane time of sudo prompt or maybe remove prompts password i think
<Northwoods> guys any way i can get rid of filling password agian and again ?
<KM0201> rs0832: but i wasn't
<rs0832> KM0201, i was there so i know :)
<YouArePwned> hey guys
<Northwoods> neriukas: how ?
<rs0832> KM0201, k ill tell you
<YouArePwned> i have the same problem that this man has: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10283585&postcount=48
<YouArePwned> that Unsupported hardware watermark
<IConrad01> Anyone have any advice as to how I can save my system short of a total reinstall?
<YouArePwned> anyone knows how to remove it?
<YouArePwned> os[Linux 2.6.35-23-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6500  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 77.8% free] disk[Total: 82.6GB, 62.9% free] video[1002:6739] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<neriukas> northwoods use google i found some texts about taht
<rs0832> KM0201, he installed ubuntu 10.04, but when he runs the sources update, he gets an error that extras.ubuntu.com cannot be resolved
<neriukas> *that
<iratik> Everywhere i look the resources say you should use "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" to configure the system time zone. I execute the command and follow the instructions, the output states the time zone is succesfully changed. I execute "date" and the same old timezone is still showing. http://pastebin.com/cf9agYkp
<KM0201> rs0832: has he pastbinned his sourcelist?
<rs0832> KM0201, yep
<YouArePwned> so, H
<KM0201> link?
<rs0832> KM0201, but this was like over 6-8 hours ago
<YouArePwned> so, how to remove "AMD Unsupported hardware" displaying while running X
<cody> by update the source lists, what do you mean?
<Northwoods> one more question , how can increase the height of bottom bar ( where windows are minimized )
<vectory> Northwoods: i havent seen any option to do so
<KM0201> cody: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<vectory> u can add a second pannel to double the h
<rs0832> KM0201, i think it was this one though - http://paste.ubuntu.com/548450/
<rs0832> KM0201, found it in my history
<Northwoods> vectory: ok thanks
<Northwoods> vectory: do you klnow how to get rid of prompting password again and again ?
<tieinv> Northwoods, right click the bar select properties
<vectory> depends on the action it asks u the password for
<KM0201> rs0832: ok.. so looking at that, if he's not changed anything, he doesn't have multiverse enabled...
<compdoc> Northwoods, there is a way - but its not 'safe'
<vectory> u can make sth like a trusted user for any application
<KM0201> and doesn't have src-partner enabled.. not that thats a big deal
<Northwoods> vectory: how ?
<YouArePwned> anyone know how to remove "AMD Unsupported hardware" displaying while running X? i will be thankful if you help me
<rs0832> KM0201, i tried getting him to uncomment that but it didnt work
<cody> it looks like the extras.ubuntu,.com is still not working.
<rs0832> cody, but you can access it through your browser right?
<vectory> Northwoods: involves editing /etc/sudoers
<Northwoods> ok
<Northwoods> thanks
<vectory> when i tried first with gksudo i couldnt sudo anyhow anymore
<KM0201> cody: pastebin what happens when you apt-get update
<Kartagis> what are the odds of ubuntu to crash if I change CPU and motherboard?
<vectory> Northwoods: visudo*
<neriukas> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19236.html here are good forum discution about sudo asking toot pasword if you want you can just remove it
<compdoc> Kartagis, some OSes do fine, some dont. guess it depends on how different the hardware is
<KM0201> Kartagis: well, it depends on if the new motherboard/cpu are supported.. much like windows
<bluezone> kartagis: while the computer is one? xD (that would definitely be fun :))
<cody> I can acccess the repo from Firefox, yes, I'll pastebin it not
<cody> *now
<YouArePwned> look like i found this: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=97585&postcount=2
<YouArePwned> will try out after reboot
<bluezone> Kartagis, yes it depends if ubuntu has drivers for them, i suggest backing up your stuff first
<Kartagis> compdoc KM0201 bluezone Intel -> AMD
<cody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548570/
<KM0201> Kartagis: again.. the actual CPU isn't likely an issue.
<ox3a> rs0832,
<ox3a> rs0832, here?
<rs0832> ox3a, yes
<Kartagis> okay, if it crashes, what are the odds I can re-install it without formatting the drive?
<compdoc> Kartagis, sometimes, even going from amd to amd, (nvidia chipset to amd chipset) can stop an OS from booting. just have to try it. although, it might be a good idea to clone your drive and use the clone to try it
<bluezone> Kartagis, IMO theres probably a very low chance that you encounter problem, but back up your stuff incase your too lazy to redo everything
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop and after a few windows are open, it performs very sluggishly, usually taking at least 1 second to perform a request like switching focus. The computer only has 512 MB of RAM, but even Windows doesn't perform this sluggishly.
<IsmAvatar> and I know, forgive me for using the W word so generously
<bluezone> Kartagis, if it crashed you just gotta put everything that was originally there back, i'm assuming your not changing the HDD
<compdoc> 512 megs isnt much
<IsmAvatar> i'm aware
<soreau> IsmAvatar: Which graphics card do you have?
<KM0201> cody: that suggests that either the target is down, or you've entered it wrong in your source list.. where did you get that repo?.. i'll try it
<cody> kk
<Kartagis> bluezone I'm not changing the HDD
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, you are running the os right, not off the live cd?
<compdoc> I see many ppl come in here with problems with 10.10, but I think its mainly when they upgrade from an older version
<bluezone> Kartagis, then if it screws up you just have to put everything back (but i sincerly doubt that it will, ubuntu is probably the most stable linux i've been on)
<rs0832> KM0201, i dont think so..
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: indeed. Actually I had to install from USB, because the liveCD only got me to a initramfs terminal. I'm holding the USB flash drive in my hand right now, so I know it's not running off of it
<rs0832> KM0201, i have the same 2 repos and it updates fine.. i get a hit on both
<KM0201> rmdyeah, i just noticed so do i.
<IsmAvatar> soreau: nVidia GeForce FX 5200, with proprietary drivers turned on.
<cody> the repo was with ubuntu when installed
<soreau> IsmAvatar: Have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<tas> how to close an application with keyboard shortcut?? alt+f4 doesn't work here..
<IsmAvatar> soreau: yes, already did that. Still sluggish
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, is your mouse also preforming badly?
<IsmAvatar> tas: usually Ctrl+W or Ctrl+Q
<cody> I had to use a text editor to see the question.....
<tas> IsmAvatar, k thanks
<DysteR> Im using Ubuntu 10.10 , what is the effect or package that allows you to move WINDOWS from one DESKTOP to another with the MOUSE ????
<soreau> IsmAvatar: Have you looked at running processes in system monitor to see if any are using too many system resources?
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: not usually. Most of the time it performs fine unless I'm trying to load up an application or an application gets gray.
<xD> tas: CLI applications can be closed/stopped with Control+C
<soreau> DysteR: synergy?
<vectory> not always sadly :(
<IsmAvatar> soreau: terminal `top` only reports xOrg seems to be using up 10% ram as the most demanding process.
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, can you do lspci and pastebin please?
<KM0201> cody: i have no logical explanation for your problem its working fine here
<sacarlson> DysteR: for me I just drag a window from one to another, maybe compiz?
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: certainly
<cody> hmmmm
<DysteR> no no  I mean when you use
<DysteR> CTRL ALT DOWN
<DysteR> and you have that big wall and you can move them around with your mouse
<bluezone> DysteR, are you talking about windows off edge in one workspace appearing on the next?
<KM0201> cody: try removing it.. update your source list and make sure you get no errors... then add it back.
<DysteR> just type in KDE with COMPIZ its the first video on youtube
<rs0832> KM0201, thats what i told him to do..:)
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DK5GaMaM
<rs0832> KM0201, apparently though, it didnt seem to have worked
<DysteR> I have compiz installed but many things are missing
<KM0201> cody: i don't see any typos in your source listing...which is usually the cause for that sort of thing
<Yizi> anyone can help with iptables?
<sacarlson> DysteR: wow that's cool didn't even know I had that <ctl>alt down  again maybe compiz
<vectory> DysteR: u mean like in 9.4 ..?
<DysteR> AUHEAUEHA
<cody> should i pastebin thesources?
<DysteR> I just began using Ubuntu 10.10  for around 2 weeks
<DysteR> Sacarlson theres all kinds of shorcuts
<rs0832> cody, i still have the one of this morning :) yesterday for you
<DysteR> like SHIFT CONTROL ALT TAB
<DysteR> to change desktops
<cody> kk
<Yizi> can someone help me with iptables i have couple of questions
<KM0201> cody: yeah, go ahead, but he posted the link you gave to your sources earlier
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, for now, do you know how to change desktop effects to none?
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: as I said, I already did.
<soreau> DysteR: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<DysteR> I wanna have that one ...  Youtube there , KDE with Compiz , and you will see that the guy has kindy eye candy effects
<KM0201> cody: unless you've changed something since then
<mikebl> hey.. anyone knows about remote uploads?
<cody> well, it hasn't changed, so i won't, it'd be redundant to do so.
<KM0201> cody: ok thats fine
<DysteR> try to see if you can  identify with compiz hes using http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWLA5Fw5gAY
<xpop> ciao
<DysteR> im sorro WICH
<DysteR> sorry
<DysteR> lol
<FloodBot2> DysteR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prabhu> roothack
<ePirat> does the rc.local file not work with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<rs0832> cody, i think i have a solution
<ozzy_> i have some troubles using sendmail , anyone could help me?
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, well
<cody> yes?
<KM0201> rs0832: i think i just saw the problem a swell
<rs0832> KM0201, :)
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Rypervenche> Is doing "checkinstall" the same thing as doing "make install" ? Will anything be different in the installation process? I'm compiling a program, but I'm not sure which to do. Will any of the instructions in the installation file be overlooked if I use checkinstall?
<rs0832> cody, you can try changing your nameservers
<prabhu> #roothack
<maco> ePirat: because those autostart scripts you set are for when you login graphically. root never does
<rs0832> cody, i didnt realise i had this problem too, before
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, ubuntu reccomends 1GB, and more compouter is constant going over 550 MB so i would assume that's the problem
<StaRetji> Folks, really need help here. Is there a way to fake EDID sent from monitor. I have Ubuntu on ARM and it seems that it can display only max res sent by edid.
<cody> as in changing the server from the main server?
<KM0201> rs0832: that isn't gonna change that repository i don't think.. since it's technically a vendor repo... it stays hsted w/ ubuntu
<rs0832> KM0201, not the repo
<KM0201> hmm.
<ePirat> maco: oh... autostart isnt very easy on ubuntu
<KM0201> it was workign for me on main... but i switched to some other one, and reloaded, and checked that repo, and its still the same (but all the others changed)
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: d'oh, thanks for pointing that out. But it does seem like a little overkill that Linux would be so sluggish when Windows XP seems to perform fine.
<rs0832> KM0201, maybe the dns server hasnt got a proper entry for that particular domain name.. it is just  a longshot, i know, but it might work
<mikebl> hey.. anyone knows about remote uploads?
<maco> ePirat: any idea whats not working onthe upstart script?
<KM0201> rs0832: its certainly worth a try
<xpop> /irc.oceanirc.net/oce@n-music
<rs0832> cody, in a terminal, gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<rs0832> KM0201, yep
<ePirat> maco: dont know... maybe you can write me a upstart script? (i am not so good a this things...)
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, yeah, i'm still looking for why, because i was able to run this on my celeron with 512 mB of ram, perhaps it was an earlier version though
<maco> ePirat: ive never done it before either
<feanor2> how to substract one text file from another?
<Rypervenche> Is doing "checkinstall" the same thing as doing "make install" ? Will anything be different in the installation process? I'm compiling a program, but I'm not sure which to do. Will any of the instructions in the installation file be overlooked if I use checkinstall?
<ePirat> Someone here wrote a working upstart script and can help me with it?
<sacarlson> ePirat:  I think it might still work but you can also use cron @reboot to start things at boot time
<KM0201> !checkinstall | Rypervenche
<ubottu> Rypervenche: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bluezone> IsmAvatar,  if you don't want to add any ram i would say use Xubuntu lol
<maco> ePirat: http://upstart.at/2010/12/08/events-are-like-signals/ maybe help?
<xpop> ciao
<bluezone> KM0201, haha i never knew you could do that, interesting :)
<StaRetji> Is there a way to fake EDID sent from monitor. I have Ubuntu on ARM and it seems that it can display only max res sent by edid.
<sacarlson> ePirat: upstart is another solution I've just never used it
<xpop> /irc.oceanirc.net/oce@n-music
<Rypervenche> KM0201: WHen it says wrapper, does that mean that it uses make install and does the extra things?
<KM0201> rs0832: still not convinced that will fix it though, because like i said, i updated mine to another server, but my source list still shows the same as his.
<feanor2> StaRetji, via xorg.conf
<ePirat> sacarlson: cron doesnt worked for me either...
<rs0832> KM0201, o.0 another server?
<KM0201> Rypervenche: did you read the link?
<sacarlson> ePirat: why is that?
<KM0201> rs0832: yes, thats wha ti was saying
<rs0832> KM0201, you mean the local oneS?
<DooDah> hi, all, I need serious help! i can't install ubuntu, fedoro or even boot live backtrack, now i've downoloaded alternative ubu, boot it from usb, and i see somoething like boot\ vesamenu.c32 is not kernel image...
<gsfai> Whats the fastest way to install grub?
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, or the netbook edition, i guess anything listed there that you like the most xD
<KM0201> no, i changed to a completely differnt server.. starts w/ rtc
<rs0832> KM0201, oh no.. im talking about his dns server
<ePirat> sacarlson: dont know... can I pm you?
<KM0201> oh.. sorry.. i thought you were talking about his source server
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: thanks for the advice. I'll look into it. But I think I'll add more ram, because I am a programmer, so I do tend to be resource-demanding.
<sacarlson> ePirat: sure
<rs0832> KM0201, you are right, there are no local servers for the ubuntu extras
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, C ?
<cody> so if the resolv.conf says what it says as pasted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/548575/ would it be a problem?
<Mayank> Hello, i am planning to install Ubuntu server edition on a server, i just want to know if i can run vmware or any other virtualization software? or do i need desktop edition only for that?
<rs0832> KM0201, it's ok :)
<gsfai> rs0832: i finished reinstalling, but forgot to install grub, now i get an ERROR 15 on boot
<rs0832> gsfai, you can do it from a live cd , i guess
<Rypervenche> KM0201: Touché. Thank you very much :)
<gsfai> rs0832: which is kinda weird, it means that grub is there, but not configured
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: primarily Java and Swing right now. Wish I could work with C all the time.
<gsfai> rs0832: i am from a live cd ;P
<rs0832> gsfai, try a grub-install from there
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, aww, i always need people to answer my C question lmao
<rs0832> cody, now in that file,
<StrangeWind> how can you not install grub doing the setup?
<DysteR> Does someone know with package you have to have or what is the effect that the guy is using in this video ???
<gsfai> rs0832: yes but what device should i choose?
<DysteR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWLA5Fw5gAY
<FloodBot2> DysteR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cody> yes?
<StrangeWind> I would start from scratch and try again
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: I'm pretty good at C as well. You should check out ##c
<maco> ePirat: since its an irc server you might want it to start on networking rather than just at the right runlevel
<gsfai> rs0832: i have 4 partitions, XP, ubuntu, data (mostly backups) and swap
<rs0832> cody, change nameserver 192.168.2.1 to nameserver 208.67.222.222
<rs0832> gsfai, hmm.. your boot would normally be the first one , i think
<StrangeWind> I unhook all my drives but the one I plan on installing ubuntu or whatever distro on
<gsfai> ok so sda1?
<rs0832> cody, if this doesnt work, feel free to change it back :)
<piercedw_> when you get a minute, will u see if this make sense to you: http://pastebin.com/XtkUH9AL I get that when trying to run gnome on ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> StrangeWind: why would you do that?
<rs0832> cody, now save the file and try to update
<gsfai> gsfai: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<gsfai> did i just nickalert myself?
<bluezone> IsmAvatar, yeah they always make fun of me there :)
<StrangeWind> because its easier
<KM0201> gsfai: irc while tired.. done it myself
<rs0832> gsfai, :)
<StrangeWind> after the install I then hook up all the drives
<IsmAvatar> bluezone: I know, C developers tend to get a little caustic
<vychune> hello
<KM0201> StrangeCharm: then why are you here?.. it's not easier, because you're gonna have to go back throug, edit out grub2, manually add windows xp.. i'm not sure where you got its easier
<gsfai> rs0832: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<heiko> i'm wondering how to run a gnome applet in ubuntu netbook remix?
<gsfai> rs0832: any ideas on this?
<StrangeWind> use ubuntu tweaku and then redo my grub
<StrangeWind> it sees all my drives and I dont loose any of my other OSes
<KM0201> StrangeCharm: if it was 'easier' it would be the recommended way to dual boot on Ubuntu.com
<cody> hmmm, no error with apt-get, now to try update for errors
<Rypervenche> where do compiled debs go on Ubuntu after you do checkinstall? What folder exactly?
<KM0201> Rypervenche: its probably in /home
<rs0832> gsfai, hmm
<rs0832> gsfai, do you know which is your boot partition?
<bluezone> Rypervenche, probably in home but wait ill try it with my program
<xxiao> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty multiverse ; if i add this to sources.list, will that overlap with my 10.04 packages?
<xxiao> i need that line to get java5 to 10.04
<gsfai> rs0832: sda1
<xxiao> jaunty and lucid may have the same packages in multiverse, will that addition cause any trouble
<vychune> Hi everyone. My computer refuses to act right with Cube games. they keep going out of frequency
<rs0832> gsfai, ok 1 sec ill tell you what to do
<cody> looks like it worked, thanks!
<gsfai> thanks :)
<ubuntu__> Admin2005Marti
<rs0832> cody, great:)
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: they will be built differently, I don't advise mixing packages between releases
<rs0832> KM0201, :) experience with a cruddy isp
<KM0201> rs0832: lol.. apparently.. never been there unfortunately
<rs0832> KM0201, yes and you dont want to.. trust me ;)
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: thanks. maybe it's safer to just grab those java5 packages to dpkg -i in this case?
<KM0201> rs0832: man, he didn't waste no time getting out of here after it was fixed
<KM0201> lol
<rs0832> KM0201, haha yea..
<DysteR>  how can I move the windows from one desktop to another from the WALL with the mouse ??? Ubuntu 10.10
<gsfai> rs0832: its kinda weird though, because the installation said that it actively failed to install grub
<gsfai> rs0832: and asked me to try and do it myself if i think it suck
<rs0832> gsfai, o.0 yes really weird
<vychune> anyone
<vychune> ?????????????
<soreau> DysteR: If you have wall enabled, you should be able to drag windows between viewports by moving them to the edge of the screen
<gsfai> also, none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<StrangeCharm> KM0201, your autocomplete needs some work
<KM0201> StrangeCharm: huh?
<piercedw_> When I try to start gone in 10.10, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/XtkUH9AL
<zero07> ciao
<piercedw_> gone = gnome
<StrangeCharm> KM0201, you were naming me when you meant someone else
<feanor2> lol it was fgrep
<DysteR> no no , I want to be able to do it after you press CTRL ALT DOWN just clicking on the window and dragging it to different desktops
<Rypervenche> bluezone , KM0201: Well I just wanted to make sure it's not in the source code folder, because I want to delete that. I don't think I would be able to remove it with dpkg if I didn't have the deb package...
<KM0201> StrangeCharm: well, then you two need unique names..lol
<soreau> DysteR: You can do it with Expo and rotate or wall but not with unfold cube (ctrl+alt+down)
<KM0201> Rypervenche: well, did you find it?
<StrangeCharm> KM0201, yes, it's definitely my fault that someone else has a name that shares the first few characters with mine
<KM0201> StrangeCharm: agreed
<DysteR> just saw a guy doing it on youtube but I think he is using KDE
<Rypervenche> KM0201: I have seen a folder with a ton of debs that have been installed using dpkg, but I can't find it. And I know when I installed qq from a deb package it wasn't moved to that folder.
<DysteR> EXPO ??? lemme try
<Amtrask> Hello, I installed a proprietary wireless driver since Ubuntu didn't have it by default. Now, the wireless card works when I type in "sudo depmod <driver name>", but when I restart the computer that driver is not loaded by default. How can I change this?
<rs0832> gsfai, ok
<DysteR> Allright thanX soreau
<rs0832> gsfai, shall we install?
<gsfai> rs0832: yep?!
<rs0832> gsfai, k.. first do fdisk -l in a terminal
<gsfai> LOL i didnt know you could do it this way
<gsfai> i did `fdisk` and then 'l'
<rs0832> gsfai, :)
<gsfai> ok so /dev/sda1 is the bootable
<rs0832> gsfai, and ubuntu right?
<gsfai> which is XP
<rs0832> gsfai, and ubuntu?
<gsfai>  /dev/sda6           54818       60288    43945776   83  Linux
<gsfai> nope!
<gsfai> ubuntu isnt bootable
<rs0832> gsfai, ah ok
<adv_> anyone know of an app that can read .epub files?
<maco> adv_: calibre
<maco> adv_: it can sync with kindles, nooks, etc. too
<adv_> maco, other than that?
<adv_> or a converter to pdf?
<maco> adv_: okular can. its the usual pdf reader in kde. id be surprised if evince couldnt too
<gsfai> rs0832: you should note that i actually get a  grub error message, which means that grub is somewhere out there
<rs0832> gsfai, yes.
<rs0832> gsfai, can you pastebin the output of sudo blkid?
<adv_> maco, evince cant
<skorv> installed bind9 now i have no internet
<skorv> not here obviously
<maco> adv_: try okular then
<StaRetji> feanor2: thx for reply man, can you be more specific please. I tried googling for the solution, but could find any. Thx
<gsfai> rs0832: http://gsfai.pastebin.com/4R4CnaFx
<adv_> maco ok thanks
<langvann> rooks: if i cant alter the attributes on the nfs now, the OS would be unusable
<rs0832> gsfai, so we install it to sda6
<gsfai> yep!
<rs0832> gsfai, so mount sda6 to /mnt
<rs0832> gsfai, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<gsfai> done
<Praxi> can anyone tell me on ubuntu server how to use wget to download a file off of sourceforge? everytime I try I just get the mirror link, not the actual file.
<rs0832> gsfai, k
<rs0832> gsfai, now sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<rs0832> gsfai, that will install grub and install the mbr on sda, which is your first hd
<gsfai> Installation finished. No error reported.
<rs0832> gsfai, great so now boot :)
<anon33_> why do some people use nouveau as a video card driver? what are the benefits?
<rs0832> *reboot
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: just rename the file you download, it will be fine
<rs0832> anon33_, maybe their cards have problems with the other drivers
<anon33_> rs0832: well, it's made for nvidia video cards so...
<gsfai> rs0832: before i go, offtopic too, but take a look at this http://gsfai.pastebin.com/0rfRqi9V -- is this a common linux ''feuture'' ?
<cptblood> yea, and total crap compared to nvidias own driver
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: some older chips like it, the proprietary driver may cause issues with hibernate / suspend
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: if 3D accelleration is not needed, but suspend is desired, the open driver is obviously the better choice
<rs0832> gsfai, remember you have mounted the drive to /mnt
<hblount> hi. r updates very important or should i only get them if i have a problem?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: not in all cases
<cptblood> when you need vdpau, it is
<cptblood> :p
<rs0832> gsfai, you can use umount to unmount it
<gsfai> rs0832: yeah but its kinda weird, ls showed nothing, until i cd'ed out and back in
<Amtrask> Hello, I installed a proprietary wireless driver since Ubuntu didn't have it by default. Now, the wireless card works when I type in "sudo depmod <driver name>", but when I restart the computer that driver is not loaded by default. How can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: if the only use of the PC is word processing (like in an office) its not needed is it....
<celthunder> Amtrask, add it to modprobe.d
<fleischwolf> hi, i want to extract all the figures of a pdf file to single PDF(!)s each figure in one file. how can i do that ? pdfimages doesn't do the trick
<hblount> hi. what is the most popular mmorpg on for linux?
<cptblood> ofc not, but why cant the nvidia driver be integrated instead?
<gsfai> anyway reboot time!
<rs0832> gsfai, yes.. no idea about that though.. but if it doesnt give you trouble, dont worry bout it
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: its proprietary, so cannot be included
<Amtrask> celtthunder thank you!
<rs0832> gsfai, good luck
<ActionParsnip> !ot | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: but nouveau is making it harder to install nvidia's own now
<ntsrtrs> Hi.  I am trying to use the live CD (v10.10) but it just hangs.  No error msg, can just see a purple background and the cursor.  Anyone have any ideas on what could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: never had an issue myself, you can always remove it and you will use the nv driver, you can then install the proprietary as you wish
<rooks> langvann, there might be some uid-login issues that prohibit you from properly transferring stuff, your nfs might not know about all of your gid/uid and user names, which will make  all things break
<bluezone> ntsrtrs, just wait, it is slow
<anon33_> is there a way to specify which distro you want to use when using 'apt-get install'?
<ActionParsnip> ntsrtrs: use the boot option, nomodeset   in the F6 menu
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: then i need a smart way of removing it, always puzzles me
<fleischwolf> anon33_ you have to edit your sources
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: I'm guessing you mean desktop. not distro. Ubuntu will always be the distro
<langvann> rooks: I'm not sure how to fix it. Quite annoying really.
<langvann> I hate this.
<ntsrtrs> I have been waiting about 20 minutes now.  I haven't been presented with any any menu at all...
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: use software centre or apt-get etc
<anon33_> ActionParsnip: i apologize. i mean saying 'natty' when i'm really using 'maverick'
<Praxi> thank you ActionParsnip that worked (renaming the file)
<cptblood> only on cli, can u gimme the apt-get cmd?
<ActionParsnip> ntsrtrs: when you see the stick man screen, press space bar
<rooks> langvann, just tar whole root, ftp it to server, and untar it there, it will work, it did so for me
<ActionParsnip> anon33_: then ask in #ubuntu+1   natty isn't supported or discussed here. If you want natty, you will need to download it and instal it
<langvann> rooks: I dont doutb it will work. But If i cant change permissions on the nfs, i wont be able to boot the OS.
<ntsrtrs> ActionParsnip: What stick man screen?  This is the first screen I have seen since being presented with 'boot from cd'.  thanks
<langvann> No creating files, no adding users, no nothing
<rooks> langvann, lemme check on what perimissions i have on nfs
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: np bro, you can use the -o switch (I think) to auto-rename the file ;)
<Araneidae> I have a network attached scanner, but unfortunately xsane doesn't know where to find it (
<ActionParsnip> ntsrtrs: when you see a screen with a man and a keyboard at the bottom of the screen
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, press escape.. does any error show up?
<fleischwolf> *bump* i want to extract all the figures of a pdf file to single PDF(!)s each figure in one file. how can i do that ? pdfimages doesn't do the trick
<Araneidae> The scanner is a Samsung integrated printer; how do I get xsane (or ssomething similar) to use it
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: can you ping the printer?
<pep`> Hellow :)
<nadn> hey guys, quick q.  i think i missed something on apt.  i have desktop edition -- multitouch laptop -- i want to try out unity with touch screen.  apt'd ubuntu-netbook and unity.  it loads to the wall paper and only alt control delete works (and alt ctrl f1  sudo gdm restart)
<rooks> langvann, i have this entry in /etc/exports → /srv/nfs        10.1.0.11(rw,async,fsid=0,crossmnt,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash) lappy.lan(rw,async,fsid=0,crossmnt,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, sure, it works perfectly well
<Araneidae> I can print too ;)
<ntsrtrs> Have pressend Esc but it does nothing.  The cursor still keeps alternating between a pointer and the loading icon
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: what model?
<Araneidae> I tried `xsane http://printer` but that didn't work
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, press ctrl - alt - f1
<Araneidae> CLX-3170
<pep`> how can I see the sample size of an mp3 file on linux? I know dbpoweramp does that nicely on windows, but on Linux I only seem to be able to see sample rate...
<Araneidae> Samsung
<pep`> any ideas?
<langvann> rooks: I will try changing
<source> \j #brasil
<[[cg]alloc]init]> hey there... Any Enterprise Cloud gurus out there?
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: did you get the linux driver from the samsung site?
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, I've got the samsungmfp-scanner package installed
<ActionParsnip> pep`: mencoder can tell you
<Araneidae> No, I installed from ... let me find out ...
<pep`> Thank you ActionParsnip, I will try that out!
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, does any error show up with ctrl alt f1?
<ntsrtrs> rs0832: It is now writing error codes to the screen.  'SQUASHFS' then some codes.  Do you know what this means?  thanks
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, http://www-personal.umich.edu/~tjwatt/suldr
<elyos> how do i disable the middle-click emulation when i push both mouse buttons?
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, can you give me a bit more of the error?
<ricoshady> is there a good place to paste images, like pastebin?
<Araneidae> Oh, that doesn't look right anymore
<rs0832> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<mpgutta> hi how to install postgresql9.0 on ubuntu 8.04
<rs0832> !screenshot > ricoshady
<ubottu> ricoshady, please see my private message
<Araneidae> However, I have upgrade Ubuntu since then, and the printer's been working just fine
<Araneidae> Hmm.  The samsungmfp-scanner drivers seem orphaned now :(
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: may help: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-xerox_mfp.5.html
<ricoshady> thanks....
<ricoshady> anyone with an idea of what these console errors may mean? http://imagebin.org/130082
<ntsrtrs> rs0832: Yes - "SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block e3c847f, size 1c917".  The next line then says "unable to read fragment cache entry [e3c847f]"
<ntsrtrs> the 2 lines just keep repeating...
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, hmm id say your disc is damaged
<piercedw_> When I try to start gnome in 10.10, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/XtkUH9AL anyone? :(
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, did you md5 check it?
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, that's a back end; do I somehow tell xsane to use it?
<Araneidae> Or do you think I need to try and find more up to date versions of my drivers and update them?
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: once you get the backend going, xsane should be ok
<ntsrtrs> rs0832: No.  Should I check the iso file or the CD?  How do I go about this in Win7? thanks
<Ryein> I am trying to setup a newsletter server and I was hoping some one could point me to a ubuntu centered tutorial
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, you can download an md5 checker (md5summer.org) and check the iso.. and burn the disc at slower speed
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, sorry to be dim, but I can't see which package carries sane-xerox_mfp, and I don't seem to have it installed yet
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: sounds like you have a direction to run with :)
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, check the iso and the cd once you reach the boot screen (the test disc for defects option)
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: seems to be libsane
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, i have to go now, so good luck... if you still have a problem, feel free to come back to the channel and ask :)
<Araneidae> or probably libsane-extras; don't have that one
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: dpkg -S sane-xerox_mfp    shows you what package a file is in
<Araneidae> Only if I have the package installed ...
<ntsrtrs> rs0832: thanks for your help
<rs0832> ntsrtrs, :) y/w
<bencc> where should I save a package temp date like images cache?
<ricoshady> anyone have ideas on those console errors, what they might mean? http://imagebin.org/130082
<Araneidae> Drat.  Wasn't in libsane extras either
<pep`> ActionParsnip, you don't happen to know how mencoder can show the sample size of an mp3 file? I can't find an entry in the manual... http://tivo-mplayer.sourceforge.net/docs/mplayer-man.html
<pep`> Also I don't see many analysis options to be honest.
<jNovice> hi, I want to add VPN connection in gnome-network-manager but button "Add" is inactive. Could anbyody help?
<Mannyuel> how can i get my network sensors to work? im trying to get my conky to work
<Mannyuel> im on a laptop
<langvann> rooks: Hey, it works
<Fr4gg0r> is there a channel for gaming in vmware?
<Fr4gg0r> with 3d acceleration enabled, screen is flickering, withoug game does not start :(
<langvann> Fr4gg0r: I Think you should just use wine
<langvann> Linux isnt really an os to game in
<mpgutta> hi. could anyone please tell me how to install postgresql9.0 on ubuntu 8.04, i could not find apt- package for the same.
<ActionParsnip> pep`: mencoder -list-properties  filename
<langvann> alle games are made for windows, and will always - no matter what - work better in windows
<jay_> try play on linux
<ActionParsnip> langvann: disagree, Doom3 runs bautifully. Penumbra and UrbanTerror are native and great
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | mpgutta
<ubottu> mpgutta: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<pep`> oh thanks you! that was not in the man it seems...
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: someone may have packaged it for Hardy
<bastidrazor> Mannyuel: there is an #conky channel, there quite good at getting things to work
<YamaIRC> hi
<langvann> ActionParsnip: if a game can run natively on linux. This is true.
<ActionParsnip> pep`: http://linux.die.net/man/1/mencoder    and read
<rooks> langvann, sweet :)
<bastidrazor> their too
<ActionParsnip> langvann: postal2 runs great too :)
<bastidrazor> they're rather :|
<langvann> But if a game is made natively for windows. You will always have to change hw adresses, this will make you loose performance.
<langvann> ActionParsnip: But it runs BETTER on windows.
<rooks> langvann, be careful on whom you give that share, since its totally unsecure
<ActionParsnip> langvann: in some cases games can run better
<FREMAPESUA> Hello everyone
<aeon-ltd> hi
<langvann> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> langvann: but sure, hardcore gamers are better dualbooting
<langvann> rooks: I know, i have a nazi firewall up
<pep`> ActionParsnip, it's under "PLAYER OPTIONS (MPLAYER ONLY)", I guess that was why I didn't find it, since you talked about mencoder...
<YamaIRC> hi ppls
<langvann> and the internal network is the only one able to access the share
<ActionParsnip> langvann: if some games use 100% proper opengl stuffs and such they generally run better, counterstrike runs better under linux than windows
<mic> HI
<mic> I AM NEW HERE
<YamaIRC> nifty
<goltoof> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> pep`: (17:44:14) ActionParsnip: pep`: mencoder can tell you   ...Thought it was quite clear
<mic> TOO MANY PEPOLE BE HERE
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pawmaniac> anyway to turn off bot messages?
<ActionParsnip> mic: kill the caps please
<livingdaylight> installed ubuntu on laptop but wireless is not working out of the box. Do I need to install something?
<pep`> no it wasn't, sorry :) you specifically said mencoder, and it's not, it's mplayer. I installed mencoder, and now I'm installing mplayer.
<ActionParsnip> Pawmaniac: the bot is triggered by users
<mic> ok
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will be shown your wireless chip. You can use the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> mic: thanks
 * NotAnonymous test
<Pawmaniac> just tired of all the ... has joined ubuntu messages...
<pep`> Pawmaniac, you can turn that off in your client.
<ActionParsnip> pep`: the command you need is an option in mencoder, I then found the option for you in the man page of mencoder. Mplayer may be a dep of the install but its not hugely needed for what you want
<pep`> -list-properties is not an MEncoder option
<Ryein> I am trying to setup a newsletter server and I was hoping some one could point me to a ubuntu centered tutorial
<pep`> I tried it :)
<vectory> Ryein: try a linux centered one if u cant find one for U
<Pawmaniac> i looked again and did not see an option for that
<spencer> morning-erm, afternoon guys. Anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<ActionParsnip> pep`: try:   mencoder -msglevel identify=6  filename
<ActionParsnip> Pawmaniac: what client are you using?
<Pawmaniac> xchat for gnome
<Pici> Ryein: I'm not sure we know what a newsletter server is, perhaps if you explained better we could provide better help.
<Pawmaniac> im lazy and wanted a gui
<DysteR> does anyone in here uses NQuake  ???
<ActionParsnip> Pawmaniac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417131
<KM0201> Pawmaniac: but xchat-gnome?   go w/ the full xchat client..lol
<Pawmaniac> but I want to learn bash
<Ryein> Pici i want to be able to send out newsletters i hope to have a lot of subscribers
<Pawmaniac> and thanks, i will get the full version
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: i found this ppa for Lucid and Maverick at https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql but couldnt get one for Hardy
<ActionParsnip> Pawmaniac: if you are happy with what you have, keep it
<pep`> no, that's not right at all, it's expecting a video file, and returns a video file too...
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, I've been digging around, and it seems I do have sane-xerox_mfp installed ... but it's a library, which is why I couldn't run it.  Unfortunately I haven't got a clue *how* to use it; can you give me any pointers, please?
<pep`> nevermind, I will figure this out.
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: no idea, I only buy HP which work flawlessly
<pep`> now to remove mplayer and mencoder...
<cutout> I have a remote ubuntu server, I did restart it but now I can not login to it using ssh or telnet even both are installed, I can ping it. is there another way to login to it remoty?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  well some work flawlessy :)  It always pays to research.
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: no other ppa has it?
<Araneidae> Ah.  And the /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf file only lists usb devices, which is unpromising
<langvann> rooks: Holy CRAP. how much is there to copy  ?:P This should take a while.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: always, its all I buy though. Good support gets my moneys
<Dr_Willis> cutout:  not that ive seen. Unless you got some sort of web interface to admin it.
<rooks> langvann, du -H on your from machine will give you some idea :)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i am impressed with this $99 wireless laser 'brother' i got a few mo back.
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: it seems Martin Pitt is the guy who maintains postgresql packages for ubuntu
<cutout> Dr_Willis: even apache is installed but it won'y start unless I login to it!!
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: from his link i cant find for Hardy
<Dr_Willis> cutout:  you got some bigger issues going on then im guessing.
<maco> mpgutta: ubuntu doesnt have per-package maintainers
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: then i'd hit him up to see whats what.
<cutout> Dr_Willis: the problem seems scripts in init.d start on login not on boot!!
<PhonicUK> has anyone else had an issue under chrome where closing a tab causes all instances of flash in other times to die?
<cutout> Dr_Willis: if I login to it all these services will start
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: so what are the otherways i can install postgres 9.0 on ubuntu 8.04?
<cutout> Dr_Willis: do you have any idea how to fix this?
<Araneidae> Anybody know how to connect to a network scanner?
<Araneidae> Sorry, network image scanner?
<langvann> How do you do it in windows?
<Araneidae> Windows?
<slide> Does anyone know how to get a key to be continually pressed down? I have a game that I need to "sneak" around which normally i have to hold the button but thats getting old lol. I want to be able to toggle it
<langvann> You've had it connected in windows right?
<Araneidae> No
<maco> slide: put something heavy on it
<slide> lol
<langvann> Oh. Then google: model number + linux
<slide> i thought about that but figured it too ghetto
<ricoshady> anyone have ideas on those console errors, what they might mean? http://imagebin.org/130082
<langvann> ricoshady: thats a debug
<langvann> wine?
<sam-_-> is there sth. "like" timemachine  http://www.apple.com/macosx/what-is-macosx/time-machine.html for ubuntu?
<Pawmaniac> also is there a way to move a window from monitor to monitor(dual monitors) from  your panel?
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: not sure dude, Hardy dies in April so an upgrade may be in order
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548588/
<Pawmaniac> or force programs to open on your default monitor?
<maco> ActionParsnip: only on desktop....
<Araneidae> Looks like sane-net(5) might be closer to the mark...
<langvann> Pawmaniac: Install the drivers for your video card.
<livingdaylight> Looks like intel 3945 wifi but don't know where to go from here ActionParsnip
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: ok sure.  i will try that.
<Pawmaniac> did so along time ago.
<ActionParsnip> Pawmaniac: i think devilspie can do that, you can confiure it easier with gdevilspie on googlecode
<Pawmaniac> thats not the problem
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: so you mean no support for 8.04 from april?
<nowisn> hello is there a channel for ubuntu server??
<maco> mpgutta: on desktop, yes
<Pawmaniac> its that i cannot always use that second monitor
<maco> nowisn: #ubuntu-server
<DasEi> nowisn: #ubuntu-server
<aeon-ltd> !server
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_8.04_LTS_.28Hardy_Heron.29
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mpgutta> maco: what about ubuntu server?
<mrFrog123> Hey all. I've had dual booting w/ Ubuntu & WIndows 7 working for a while. Recently I installed Ubuntu again in addition to these. How do I remove my newest installation? (I don't need two ubuntu installations)
<langvann> Pawmaniac: The tool for you grapichs card will allow you to set up twinview, allowing you to move windows between your monitors seamlessly
<maco> mpgutta: 2013
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: unless you installed hardy erver
<ActionParsnip> *server
<nowisn> would like to know how i can save all my data from a windows home server thats causing great grief over to ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> mrFrog123:  if you delete the old isntalls partitions and rerun update-grub - it should just show the 1
<Pawmaniac> i can already do so if i can actually see whats on that monitor, which i cannot always use.
<ActionParsnip> mrFrog123: you can simply remove the old kernel package
<mrFrog123> Dr_Willis: ok how do I do that?
<maco> nowisn: use putty on windows to sftp it to ubuntu?
<vectory> slide: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4545532/how-to-simulating-keystroke-inputs-in-shell-to-an-app-running-in-an-embedded-tar/4545594#4545594  the second answer
<DasEi> nowisn: fastest via usb
<slide> thanks vectory
<langvann> Pawmaniac: Oh. Then use the tool to set up your primary monitor, or disconnect the monitor you cant use.
<DasEi> nowisn: local or remote ?
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: i'd contact martin, see what he says
<ricoshady> langvann, its a rackspace cloud server
<vectory> Pawmaniac: do u have an nvidia card?
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: thank you so much!
<Pawmaniac> the problem is that sometimes a window will open on my second monitor, which is off, then i can use that window
<Pawmaniac> no ATI
<Pawmaniac> i have CCC
<vectory> ati's support on linux sux i heard
<subz3r0> it does!
<mrFrog123> Dr_Willis: I see System->Administration->Disk Utility, but how do I know which partition to remove?
<aeon-ltd> vectory: yes, but its evolving
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: ok if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you find access points?   If you run:   rfkill list   is the wireless blocked in any way?
<leello> can anyone please tell me how to compress files with the terminal
<Pawmaniac> CCC isn't too bad works about as good as it does on windows
<vectory> tar czvf FILE
<vectory> leello: ^
<Pawmaniac> actually crashes less
<mrFrog123> Anyone know how I can tell which partitions have windows or ubuntu on it (I have two ubuntu installs and need to delete the correct one)
<ActionParsnip> leello: http://www.thedumbterminal.co.uk/php/knowledgebase/?action=view&id=3
<tripelb> I wish the gchat window had a smaller "minimum" size. I want to make it thinner as 2 windows share my screen.
<nowisn> data is on a pc in the base running whs, would like to leave the hardware config as is as there is about 3 terabytes on data on the spanned drives, do i need to ftp all that data somewhere else, cause if i install ubuntu it'll just wipe off the drive
<DasEi> mrFrog123: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> mrFrog123: sudo parted -l     will tell you
<leello> thanks a lot
<DasEi> mrFrog123: shows type of
<tripelb> mrFrog boot from one and then you will know. oh ActionParsnip I'm going to try that.
<Pawmaniac> mrfrog123: or use gparted to label them
<abe> hello everyone.  I have a problem with my sound.  I can't hear anything. any help
<mrFrog123> Ok I ran some of those - how do I know which linux partition is which?
<DasEi> !sound | abe
<ubottu> abe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vectory> abe: check soundlevels with alsamixer
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: i have run "uname -a" to know whether i am running server or desktop. here is the output "Linux ialeia 2.6.18-xen #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 06:40:50 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux" so is this server or desktop?
<DasEi> abe: install alsamixergui, check if unmuted first
<tripelb> mrFrog123, I see that just shows what kind of partition it is. You can boot from one. How else?  Look for a file you know is on one.
<abe> @vectory and DasEi I don't have alsa install in 10.04, I will install now
<nowisn> maybe I should just go buy two 2 terabyte drives and move all the data over to them internally as i have extra satas
<vectory> DasEi, abe: u dont need fui for that
<vectory> gui*
<sam___> anyone have any issues with 3G (3) dongles.  I can only get it to work if i run vbox and then select usb. then in ubuntu it shows up.
<tripelb> nowisn, nice to get the eq you want.
<sam___> is there a way down/up the usb ports
<mrFrog123> Ok I think I know which partition to delete - but I need to do it from my other ubuntu installation.
<Dr_Willis> sam___:  thats weird.. You installed what os/drivers in vbox? perhaps the thing needs some firmware uploaded to it befor it works.
<mrFrog123> Then how do I update grub or whatever?
<Dr_Willis> mrFrog123:  boot the OS you want to keep.   use update-grub
<sam___> have not installed the 3g in vbox, just use it to access port
<mic> ／whois sam___
<sam___> am in 10.4 - basic
<ActionParsnip> sam___: use usb-modeswitch
<mrFrog123> Dr_Willis: So I just run "sudo update-grub"?
<mic> who
<ActionParsnip> mpgutta: not sure about the xen kernel.If you have a desktop with a mouse pointer and an X server and desktop icons, you are running the desktop OS
<sam___> ActionParsnip: am noob.  what will this do for me?
<sam___> vbox os is xp
<lwizardl> Hi
<mic> heihei
<livingdaylight> Actisudo iwlist scan shows wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is downonParsnip,
<mic> try the comand
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, sudo iwlist scan shows wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<ntsrtrs> Can anyone suggest the best way of recovering some files from my previous XP installation?  I installed Ubuntu on the wrong partition accidentally (but it is a bad install and won't boot).  I am now running the live CD and realised I have lost all my music and pics etc!
<mic> and you name is shorter
<ActionParsnip> sam___: makes it appear as a modem, manufacturers have made windows users lives easier by having a storage of the driver on the stick which auto installs then the device flips to being a modem. Linux doesn't have this as it's not windows but a tool has been made to make the switch
<CoolDude> Hi
<Dr_Willis> mrFrog123:  yes. I would boot to the OS you want to keep.. run sudo update-grub, or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' be sure THAT os installs grub to the mbr . then reboot.  make sure it works.. then  you can delete the pattitons for the other OS.
<craigbass1976> Activex in ubuntu...  Am I out of luck?
<CoolDude> I need some help related to Ubuntu ...?
<mpgutta> ActionParsnip: we have hosting with slicehost. so probably it should be server.
<nowisn> is there any way to install ubuntu server while keeping data on those drives?
<craigbass1976> CoolDude, what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  wine supports some activex/directx stuff i thought.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: ok, reboot and login, then run:   dmesg | less     and read the boot, see if you get any errors or warnings with the wireless chip etc
<mrFrog123> Ok thanks everyone I'll give it a try
<sam___> ActionParsnip: cool, i have downloaded. how do i use or is it auto?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, I've read mixed reviews; didn't know if there were some secret "sure fire" way
<CoolDude> i have Ubuntu 10.4 and want to upgrade it to  10.10 64-Bit...?   is it possible ?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  tjeres Nothing surefire about windows.
<Dr_Willis> CoolDude:  32bit to 64bit -> you reinstall.
<craigbass1976> CoolDude, No; reinstall.  Two different animals
<lwizardl> so I messed up a part in my install of ubuntu 10.10. my task bar at the bottom of the screen that displays all the open windows. How can I restore that function to a working status?
<ActionParsnip> sam___: I'd read some guides. You can get started by running: lsusb   then websearch for the 8 character hex iD generated for the modem to find guides
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<CoolDude> No other way through  upgrade...?
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: ^
<ActionParsnip> CoolDude: you will need to reinstall to change arch (32bit to 64bit)
<Dr_Willis> CoolDude:  you dont upgrade from 32bit to 64bit.. plain and simple.
<langvann> brb. testing Diskless ubuntu.
<CoolDude> ok  :(
<ntsrtrs> Hi.  Can anyone recommend a way to recover files deleted during a Ubuntu install please?
<ActionParsnip> ntsrtrs: use your backups
<CoolDude> Then i better continue with  32 Bit alone , I've  6 GB Ram and all of it , i am not able to use .....
<ActionParsnip> CoolDude: install the PAE kernel and you can use up to 64Gb RAM in 32bit
<ntsrtrs> ActionParsnip: unfortunately my back is incomplete - any other suggestions?!  I accept I may lose some data...
<Halik> can i boot natty narwhal from USB?
<PhonicUK> I thought that a PAE kernel was installed by default under 32-bit installs?
<ActionParsnip> ntsrtrs: could try foremost
<Dr_Willis> CoolDude:  i always use 64bit - even on machines with less then 4gb of ram
<PhonicUK> ^ same here
<Pawmaniac> oh wow, the full xchat is a lot better
<CoolDude> OK
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: it is in Lubuntu, the normal ubuntu desktop uses generic only
<PhonicUK> the netbook remix seems to as well
<CoolDude> Let me try that and tell you
<maco> PhonicUK: only if you have 4gb of ram
<PhonicUK> I installed it on my Eee (512MB) and it installed a PAE kernel
<maco> PhonicUK: if you try to run a PAE kernel on a system thats over 5-6 years old, itll just kernel panic
<maco> PhonicUK: so thatd be an icky thing to use as the default everywhere
<PhonicUK> I suspect its just used on all systems that support it then
<PhonicUK> this is the original Eee 701 I installed it on
<nirazio> I have installed Virtual Box: Host OS Ubuntu 10.10 - Guest OS Windows XP. No problem so far.How can I access USB devices (scaners, printer, and others) from the guest os, windows XP.If this is not possible in the open source version maybe there is another virtualisation software program.
<ntsrtrs> ActionParsnip: thanks - will give it a try
<PhonicUK> nirazio, none of them allow it as far as I know
<Dr_Willis> nirazio:  the OSE version cant.. the version you download from their web site can.
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: you need the closed source vbox for USB support
<PhonicUK> only the closed source version of VBox
<CoolDude> OK
<gsfai> i have 190 files in /boot/grub, but no menu.lst
<gsfai> whats wrong?
<maco> gsfai: how about grub.cfg?
<PhonicUK> gsfai, do you have a grub.conf?
<maco> gsfai: menu.lst was only in grub1. if youve got that many files, sounds like grub 2
<gsfai> nope, none of those three
<gsfai> yes its grub2
<gsfai> :O no menu.lst? so where are the configurations?
<Halik> Will universal usb installer work properly with 11.04 alpha?
<maco> gsfai: those 190 files....
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, remind me please? dmsg grep?
<ActionParsnip> gsfai: grub2 doesnt use menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: dmesg | less
<maco> gsfai: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* are where you set stuff
<maco> gsfai: then you run "sudo update-grub" and a new /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated
<ActionParsnip> Halik: all natty talk is in #ubuntu+1
<Halik> sorry, thx
<langvann> rooks: It booted okey, until i got a kernel panic. "Not syncing"
<gsfai> maco: i just installed grub, but it gets me into a single grub> shell
<ActionParsnip> gsfai: to add boot options, you add them in /etc/default/grub  then run: sudo update-grub as maco stated
<gsfai> i tried booting from there, but since i've never used it before, it dropped to a busybox
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, what am I looking for?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | gsfai
<ubottu> gsfai: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<abe> hi all, sound still not working
<abe> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Zazz_> Hi.
<Zazz_> Is there any way I can set Mutter as the default window manager?
<Zazz_> I have it installed and I could run mutter --replace at startup, but that doesn't seem like the best way to do it.
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, thank you that worked
<Pawmaniac> back to what i meant to ask... do emulators run generally faster on linux?
<rooks> langvann, do you have your initrd and kernel images in ur tftp server range?
<Dr_Willis> Pawmaniac:   depends on the emulator.
<langvann> rooks: I forgot, dhcp changes my IP, its not static
<rooks> Pawmaniac, generally depends :P
<langvann> I need to open up for my entire internal network
<supercom32_> Does anyone know of a good video editing software for Ubuntu which allows you to add mosaics?
<Dr_Willis> Pawmaniac:  when my C64 emulator can run at 10,000x normal C64 speed... its hard to really worry about if windows can do 10,002x speed :)
<Pawmaniac> dolphin mainly
<Dr_Willis> Pawmaniac:  you would have to just try it and see. Thats a very new and work in progress emulator.
<Anubisss> How can I install a package from maverick to hardy?
<Dr_Willis> Anubisss:  you dont want to mix release versions
<Pawmaniac> yes... your right about that
<Anubisss> nice
<Dr_Willis> Anubisss:  it can break things BADLY
<ActionParsnip> Anubisss: its not advised nor supported
<Anubisss> so I should install it from source
<Dr_Willis> Anubisss:  or find a PPA
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Pawmaniac> my own opinion is up in the air about coding vs graphics support.
<supercom32_> Does anyone know of a good video editor for Ubuntu which can add mosaics to a region of video? Like if I guy has a shirt and you don't want to advertise for that company.
<leello> is it possible to network ubuntu 10.04 with win 7(ubuntu as the connection provider)
<Pawmaniac> leello: ubuntu as a gateway you mean
<DasEi> leello: yes
<leello> can you please tell me how?
<Phylock> leello: shareing internet connection og share files over the network?
<langvann> rooks: I do have it in /tftboot or what its called.
<langvann> I must have missed something
<leello> can i get both
<rooks> langvann, walk slowly through that tutorial, im sure youll find whats missing
<Pawmaniac> leello: yes you can get both
<hariykeyboard> is there a command like sfdisk -l that I can use in a livecd to view what disks I have under /dev?
<Dr_Willis> hariykeyboard:  sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> hariykeyboard:  or install sfdisk if you like it.
<rooks> langvann, also turn on debugging at whatever and see if your machine pulls files from tftp, hooks up to nfs, etc
<Rebellen> hi. when i run "ifconfig eth0 up" i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" anyone knows whats the problem?
<DasEi> leello: take a look at dnsmasq
<leello> i have already tried the ip and gateway thing and win 7 refused to recognize it
<DasEi> leello: who are you talking too (put nick)?   both ?
<hariykeyboard> Dr_Willis, ah yes, but liveuser is not in the sudoers file and the incident will be reported.  Is sfdisk another program I have to ferry to a computer running a live cd in order to list my drive in bash?
<leello> i am new to irc...sorry
<Dr_Willis> hariykeyboard:  i can sudo from the live cd
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<KM0201> hariykeyboard: you can use sudo on the live d
<KM0201> *cd
<Dr_Willis> hariykeyboard:  what release are you using? im sure ive been able to 'sudo -s' or use gksudo.sudo on the live cd with no problems
<ActionParsnip> leello: check the ip addressing on both PCs to ensure they are in the same subnet, try pinging by IP and not just by name
<complete> strange.. for some time now, flash movies stutter in my firefox. its Firefox 4. in Chrome they look normal. when i fullscreen the movie, it runs smoothly. any ideas`
<gsfai> im starting to get tired of this -.-
<ActionParsnip> complete: chrome rocks is my guess :)
 * KM0201 agrees with ActionParsnip 
<Dr_Willis> FF4 is a work in progress
<gsfai> why the hell do they make stuff as hard as possible in new versions?
<Dr_Willis> Dosent Chrome have its own built in Flash these days? or was that optional?
<ActionParsnip> well, chromium daily ;)
<smw> complete, my guess is you should use chrome ;-)
<zztr> I have an older imac (first intel model) that i'm happy with but I'm thinking about getting a new desktop for work. anyone have any suggestions for ubuntu friendly, imac form factor alternatives? I haven't been looking at hardware for a long time. i'm considering the dell all-in-one...
<Dr_Willis> gsfai:  grub2 has been used for some time now....
<DasEi> gsfai: your issue ?
<gsfai> menu.lst was the world's best invention ever
<smw> Dr_Willis, chrome has it, chromium does not (I think)
<gsfai> yet they threw it away
<Pawmaniac> KM0201: thats was cool what you did.. i bet there a list of irc commands.
<Dr_Willis> gsfai:  no it was not.. it was a hack and nasty in many ways.
<KM0201> Pawmaniac: what did i do?
<Dr_Willis> gsfai:  time to learn grub2.
<gsfai> you could even edit it under windows
<gsfai> now -- no
<Dr_Willis> gsfai:  get over it?
<DasEi> gsfai: ..
<gsfai> you need to run update-grub, mkconfig, mkshit and a few other programs
<gsfai> and end up on a grub> shell
<Pawmaniac> KM0201: "* KM0201 agrees with ActionParsnip "
<KM0201> Pawmaniac: oh... i know what you're talking about... type this   "/me  your message" w/o quotes
 * Dr_Willis happily boots his ISO files from grub2..
<ell> hello?
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: i can never get that to work right.. i need to work on that, cuz i'm sick of burning cd's
 * gsfai happily boots his Live CD, since his PC is now bricked
<ell> can anyone help me
<KM0201> gsfai: why is your pc bricked?
<KM0201> ell: ask your question, if we can help, we will
<ell> oh
<abe> hi all, after install 10.04 my sound is not working. I tried to do the troubleshooting on '!sound' and nothing
<gsfai> because it boots into a grub> shell
<ell> i;l be backl in a bit
<ooga> ell: Patience ... patience ...
<cody> hey, I've run into a problem related to semi-outdated Intel GMA drivers, how do I update them? i know they are x.org.
<KM0201> gsfai: well what did you do to cause that?
<Sub_Zero> How can I make a boot able dvd on Ubuntu? By which I mean when booting from the disc I want the OS to startup not the installer for such. Like UBCD4Win
<DasEi> gsfai: grub2 can be tricky, but if you need spport,describe your problem and get help
<gsfai> ... install 10.10
<lwizardl> ok how do I stop this from working. while I am using the mouse if you touch anywhere else on the touchpad with a second finger the mouse jumps all the way to the edge of the screen.
<KM0201> gsfai: over wubi?
<cody> the thing that is going wrong is Starcraft 2 through Wine.
<ooga> Ok, anyone have experience installing 10.10 on a Gigabyte P55A-UD3?
<jessec> cody: does SC2 run in wine?
<abe> @Sub_Zero get do you want dual booting? Do you want to install it in Windows? VMware is great to put ubuntu inside windows
<gsfai> DasEi: i am trying to fix this damn box since yesterday, and all i come across are more and more problems, now i have completely bricked it, i think i cant ruin anything in a read-only CD-rom, so i think that i have broken everything that i could
<cody> it runs, but isn't playable past the menu, in the actual game, it's all black
<cody> other than the menu icons and map
<sacarlson> gsfai: if you liked grub legacy you can do it manualy the same just a different file /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Sub_Zero> abe I don't actually want it to install Windows anywhere, Just boot the Windows OS from the CD.
<KM0201> gsfai: well, the problem runnng from the cd all the time, eventually you'll brick your cd drive to.
<Sub_Zero> So it's nice and portable
<gsfai> DasEi: and i used to run a nice and clean grub, with one file called menu.lst, which was easy as hell to edit and stuff. Now i have to edit like a few thousand files. And come across an error.
<neiz> cody: could be a hardware issue.. I have a very old laptop which has the same problem with SC2 through Wine.  However, with mirrored settings on my desktop with much better hardware, game runs perfectly through wine
<cody> Sub_Zero: you should be able to do that through the BIOS, if i'm reading that correctly
<leello>  how can i get my video card info with terminal
<DasEi> gsfai: you can chrrot into hd and get old grub back, though I'd rather repair
<abe> @Sub_Zero my limited knowledge would say only a bootable CD or FlashDrive
<KM0201> leello: lspci will show it
<cody> this laptop is a Compaq Presario CQ60-420US, with a Intel GMA 4500MHD
<DasEi> gsfai: one hd, no encryption ?
<gsfai> one HD, 4 partitions, no encryption
<BluesKaj> leello, lspci | grep VGA
<nit-wit> gsfai, so whats the actual problem besides it seems you don't understand grub2, the computer is bricked you say. Is it just not booting to anything now.
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with wirless on lenovo R60e ? running with network cable but wireless seems switched off
<cody> SC2 ran perfectly on low settings in Window.
<cody> *windows
<DasEi> gsfai: boot into live, open terminal ..
<ooga> Ok, next question: is there any difference in functionality between the versions of Ubuntu (kubuntu, xubuntu, gununtu, etc)?
<Sub_Zero> cody If I was to burn the iso image to a disc and boot from it, The installer would pop up asking where to install Windows too? Which I don't want. Ubuntu has a live CD where you can try Ubuntu without actually installing it. That's what I want just with XP
<gsfai> nit-wit: it drops to a grub shell.
<KM0201> cody: thats because t was written to run in windows
<cody> kk
<Pawmaniac> cody: id blame it on that intel gpu
<abe> @Sub_Zero would you be interested in a Virtual OS?
<dev001> I have a few PowerBook G4's in excellent condition running Ubuntu 10.10 that I'd like to donate to charity (in the San Francsico Bay Area).  I'm bumping into countless 'meatheads' that will only accept MacOSX/Windows boxes -- arguing that 'Linux is not a real computer' (that's a quote!).
<KM0201> Sub_Zero: it'll be a long time before we see Windows Live CD's..lol
<jessec> ooga:  pretty much just the default window manager
<dev001> I can't seem to give the silly things away!  Fine; not gonna try to fix the ignorance ... that said, anyone know of a community resource that lists Ubuntu-aware charities that won't shoot themselves in the foot, and might actually benefit from donations?
<nit-wit> gsfai, run this script and pastebin the generated file.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<cody> Sub-Zero Windows does NOT have a Live CD option, blame Bill Gates for that.
<ooga> jessec: thank you.
<cody> kk
<Pawmaniac> wine runs almost anything beautifully
<neiz> cody: my core duo, 1gig laptop runs on low in windows but refuses to run in wine.  i7 920, 10gig ram, radeon 5770 will run SC2 through wine though... seems to need a surplus of resources to run it through wine
<KM0201> Pawmaniac: i think saying "almost anything" is an extreme stretch.... i've found it fails more often than not.
<jessec> ooga: Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu - KDE, Xubuntu - Xfce
<slipp3d> Sub_Zero, as far as i know the only way that is possible is on something like on the http://www.ubcd4win.com/
<DasEi> cody: I got something kinda-like from ms,though ot here
<cody> If I had a way to change my GPU, I would have LONG beforre now, but there's no room for a new one as it's integrated with my CPU.
<ooga> jessec: are there any advantages of one over the others?
<cody> Wine?
<Pawmaniac> KM0201: not for me
 * KM0201 wonders whatever happened to Fluxbuntu
<nirazio> Is there an FTP client (GUI) that will let me search for text inside files?
<KM0201> !worksforme | Pawmaniac :)
<ubottu> Pawmaniac :): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<DasEi> cody: live-cd /win
<jessec> Xfce can be used on slower/older PCs better, though its pretty much a preference choice
<gsfai> just a second nit-wit
<cody> hmmm, guess i'd better put those plans to build a Desktop into action for this.
<Phylock> windows PE is for running off the cd if i remeber correctly
<DasEi> y
<nit-wit> gsfai, cool it will give us a better view of the whole thang
<nowisn> guess i have to remove all that data off those shared drives, thats going to suck balls
<Nepherius> hey , where does gnomenu save its themes ?
<cody> DasEi Windows never had a Live session, just an installer.
<KM0201> jessec: i think Xubuntu has gotten extremely bloated, especially since 10.04.  If you got a low spec pc youre better off w/ Lubuntu
<DasEi> cody: pm me, ubuntu here
<c4rt0gr4ph0r> how difficult is it to install ubuntu on an xbox 360 hardware?
<leello> BluesKaj: how can i get more detail?
<gsfai> http://gsfai.pastebin.com/PT1sVH6E
<gsfai> there it is
<Pawmaniac> i have just ran a lot of things on wine and i was saying that it seem to work really well on a lot of programs
<gobbe> c4rt0gr4ph0r: try google for that
<ubuntu-usr> there isn't any recording plugin like in vlc?
<gobbe> c4rt0gr4ph0r: http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=595543 first hit
<Phylock> windows live - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Preinstallation_Environment
<c4rt0gr4ph0r> gobbe: my dumb
<gsfai> nit-wit: by the way this script is much more agile in finding OS'es than grub2 installation
<xxiao> anyone tried to set up a full 32-bit chroot under 64bit lucid?
<abe> @DasEi Can you help me with my sound?
<lurker64> yo
<xxiao> need 32-bit env to build some DSP stuff from TI
<abe> @all HAHAHAHAH!, the line was not plugeed in!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> leello, sudo lshw -C video
<abe> @all thanks all
<matt1234> hello all, can someone suggest a GUI for the front end of vsftpd?
<DasEi> abe: can try, alsamixer installed ?
<nit-wit> gsfai, grub2 if the os-prober is installed and everything in order will find most other OS's. Are you using other then the Ubuntu desktop
<matt1234> im not fond of reading the log anymore
<cody> does anyone know of a way to check if Starcraft Brood War will work with my Intel GMA?
<DasEi> abe: burn the speakers
<gsfai> Well i have XP in the 1st partition, Backups in the second, linux in the third, and swap in the fourth
<slipp3d> cody, did it work in windows before you made the switch to ubunut?
<cody> Brood War? I don't own it yet
<leello> how can i install *.tar.bz2 files
<slipp3d> cody, what about starcraft
<cody> Starcraft 2 did, but not in Ubuntu
<abe> @DasEi my sound was not working because the plug was not in :) it is working now
<gobbe> leello: tar and bz and compression
<gobbe> leello: so uncompress it
<gobbe> leello: bzip2 and tar
<DasEi> leello: I guess you ask about compiling,not just unpacking.. no other source ?
<abe> @DasEi thanks for your help
<cody> I don't own ANY of the original Starcraft games, i'd like to know before I waste $20
<gsfai> legacy grub was clever enough to make a list and let me choose which one i want, even listed in 'microsoft' and 'linux' Os'es. And grub2 dropped to a grub> shell, telling me to hit TAB if i needed help, and ESC if i was in a pre-rage state.
<ubuntu> hghhg
<Pici> !appdb | cody
<ubottu> cody: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ubuntu> hgfhgfh
<cody> kk, i'll look at that.
<slipp3d> cody, ... if your computer was enough to run starcaft2 then it would be enough to run StarCarft one
<cody> thanks
<sacarlson> gsfai: it apears you are like installing an install iso on /dev/sda6  is that where you had planed to install from?
<gsfai> there is an ubuntu 10.10 installation in /dev/sda6
<leello> DasEi:Yes, i am trying to install blender from a CD and it is in tar.bz2 format
<gsfai> exactly as i was planning
<DasEi> !compression > leello
<ubottu> leello, please see my private message
<slipp3d> Pici, he was asking about his video card enough to run starcaft  not if it would run in wine... but i'm sure that link will help him alot
<DasEi> leello: use the repos
<Phylock> leello: blender is in the reposotory
<leello> ubottu:how can i do that with irssi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slipp3d> I thought that was in the repos
<DasEi> leello: it was me,triggering bot
<DasEi> !brain > leello
<ubottu> leello, please see my private message
<sacarlson> gsfai: it also apears that is where grub2 is set as it's root to /boot  so the first kernel is loaded from there I think
<DasEi> leello: you can try in that window yourself without "!" in front, here in channel it triggers factoids
<leello> Phylock: i know but i have a very slow connection
<gsfai> yes /boot should contain the kernels
<nit-wit> gsfai, without the script being posted we are flailing about I suspect you have mixed grub-legacy and grub2 together this can be fixed.
<cody> is WoW Wrath of The Lich king a good indicator that Starcraft Brood War will run? cause WotlK runs without shaders perfectly. with shaders, not so much
<DasEi> leello: you could compile it,put in view of consistency, use repos (updates, stable sys)
<sacarlson> gsfai: well I tried that with a single disk and failed,  it seem I couldn't install ubuntu from the same disk even with multi partitions,  I think it's a bug
<DasEi> leello: it's not just unpacking,but also compiling, which can bork your apt in worse cases
<langvann> rooks: How do i turn on debugging ?
<gsfai> nit-wit: i... formatted it, grub legacy could ninja-dodge a format?
<slipp3d> cody, it will run ... if it will run on my old system (6 year old computer) i'm sure that it would run on that computer
<cody> kk
<cody> thanks
<slipp3d> cody, but you might want to read the winedb to make sure how to get it running
<rooks> langvann, some swithces in /etc/default or somehwere around, you have to goggle o n that , i dont rememer
<langvann> Dec 29 19:53:53 server in.tftpd[13292]: tftp: client does not accept options
<sacarlson> gsfai: I was also unable to get the loop mount to work in grub2 even though I saw example that they said worked,  it didn't work for me,  I ended up extracting the conents of iso and copy to a partition
<abe> Can we get Ubuntu to run on iPad?
<DasEi> !ipod | abe
<ubottu> abe: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<DasEi> abe: errrm, table-pc ?
<nit-wit> gsfai, post the script if you want my help
<Pawmaniac> abe: nice question, i would consul hack a day
<nit-wit> brb
<dev001> guess not ...
<Pawmaniac> abe: http://hackaday.com/
<sacarlson> nit_wit: you need the script gsfai posted?  he sent it already http://gsfai.pastebin.com/PT1sVH6E
<nirazio> Is there an FTP client (GUI) that will let me search for text inside files?
<abe> @Pawmaniac it upsets me that the amount of tech inside iPad and u can't run flash.  I will check hackaday thanks.
<KM0201> nirazio: filezilla?
<nirazio> I already use Filezilla, but while it allows you to search for file names, I haven't found any function in it for searching for text within files...
<Pawmaniac> abe: i got ubuntu on my PS3 through them
<sam-_-> nirazio, it would have to download all the files
<abe> @Pawmaniac yes i have heard ubuntu on PS3. You can actual convert your PS3 to be a supercomputer to run very complex modules by installing Federo.  There was this nice articles on Digg.
<IConrad01> Need help here!  I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 -- and now my compiz settings are all gone.  Can't even enable desktop effects.  And yet, amdcccle claims to be working normally and fglrx is installed properly... ???
<shcherbak> abe: do you know how to open ipad? i mean phisically?
<Pawmaniac> abe: they love hacking apple products
<sacarlson> nirazio: can't you just ssh in and try grep "the text you want" *
<Blueeyez> need help to install ubuntu on my laptop, ubuntu can't see my harddrive under installation but under live mode it can (Running live mode ATM)
<ActionParsnip> nirazio: mount the FTP and you can search it like any other filesystem you can access
<abe> @shcherbak i don't
<nirazio> ActionParsnip: How to mount the FTP??
<StaRetji> Is there a way to fake EDID sent from monitor. I have Ubuntu on ARM and it seems that it can display only max res sent by edid.
<Pawmaniac> abe: funny me and my cousin are considering making a PS3 supercomputer... flippantly
<ActionParsnip> !mount | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sacarlson> nirazio: I think nautilus supports ftp
<IConrad01> Blueeyez: At terminal, execute: " ls /dev/ | grep sda  " -- what's the result?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: nice one, nirazio use nautilus to connect to the server
<IConrad01> Anybody?  No desktop effects upon upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 ... fglrx claims it's working properly?
<Entelin> is there instructions somewhere on how to upgrade a package to one in Natty?  theres a fix there for hylafax which apparently fixes an issue I am seeing
<sacarlson> nirazio: Places>Connect to server>ftp
<Pawmaniac> abe: we where going to parallel sequence 4 PS3's together
<ActionParsnip> IConrad01: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install     the driver package name (or remove the driver package then reinstall it)
<IConrad01> ActionParsnip: fglrx.  It's working.
<ActionParsnip> IConrad01: i'd ask in #compiz then
<IConrad01> Well, that's just it -- I can't get compiz to even start up.
<IConrad01> No desktop effects at all.
<ActionParsnip> IConrad01: yes, compiz gives the effects. If the 3d accelleration is available (as the driver is running as you say) then compiz is going weird
<sacarlson> IConrad01: you need a video driver that support it
<IConrad01> sacarlson: Like fglrx.  I know.  I had Compiz running on 10.04.
<IConrad01> I lost it on 10.10 but fglrx claims to be running.
<sacarlson> IConrad01: maybe take a peak in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and see why it didn't start
<nit-wit> gsfai, can you read the script yourself, do you see menu.list and grub.cfg in the boot section of the Ubuntu partition?
<BluesKaj> IConrad01, have you done sudo apt-get update since upgrading
<ooga> Back to my original question: anyone have experience installing 10.10 on a Gigabyte P55A-UD3?
<IConrad01> BluesKaj: Yes.  Repeatedly.
<ActionParsnip> ooga: the board is fairly obscure, which particular component of it are you having issue with
<ActionParsnip> ooga: also check www.ubuntuhcl.org
<sacarlson> nit-wit: I thougt gsfai: was using grub2?
<shcherbak> IConrad01: compiz --replace, install ccsm and fusion icom
<IConrad01> I have ccsm
<shcherbak> *icon*
<shcherbak> IConrad01: and you open ati center?
<IConrad01> shcherbak: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> IConrad01: if you run:   compiz --replace   in a terminal, it will give clues
<ooga> ActionParsnip: none yet ... it the board that a local computer shop is using and I'm trying to find out if there are any issues ... I have found no cons searching it on google ...
<shcherbak> IConrad01: so what does compiz --replace?
<IConrad01> Nothing that looks like errors show up.
<sacarlson> nit-wit: sorry brain fart
<IConrad01> I just lose window-dressings.  (I was using Emerald)
<ooga> ActionParsnip: so, I thought I'd ask here ...
<ActionParsnip> ooga: find out what chips it uses, then find guides and the like based on that
<ricoshady> anyone have ideas on those console errors, what they might mean? http://imagebin.org/130082
<shcherbak> IConrad01: emerald --replace, as far as i know metacity do not do emerald
<eriksamchisen> question about upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<IConrad01> Yeah, that doesn't do anything.  *SHOULD* -- doesn't.
<ooga> ActionParsnip: Intel P55 ... replacment for the P45 ... again, no cons as far as I can tell ...
<DasEi> eriksamchisen: ask ..
<eriksamchisen> whenever I've tried it finishes, but when I restart nothing comes up
<IConrad01> Fuggit, try another reboot with reinstall of fglrx.  If this doesn't work... fresh reinstall it is.
<IConrad01> God dammit.
<Pawmaniac> IConrad01: i wan't paying attention to this coversation but do you have CCSM?
<tripps> hello. update manager is asking me if I want to remove obsolete package laptop-mode-tools. Since when did this become obsolete?
<nit-wit> sacarlson, we wont know that until we see the script, with thier loving attachment to grub-legacy and a bricked computer the bootscript is the genies lamp here it will tell all.:)
<shcherbak> IConrad01: so you have compiz with effects, but none of decorations?
<nottl> erik nothing comes up or screen is black ?
<eriksamchisen> screen is black and nothing happens
<nottl> restart and hold shift
<nottl> hit e when boot options comes up
<Tetsuo55> hello, does anyone know how i can force the panels to resort themselves? they are continually messing up because im switching between high and low resolution displays
<gsfai> nit-wit: excuse me but i dont understand anything
<eriksamchisen> what will that do?
<aeon-ltd> !panels | Tetsuo55
<ubottu> Tetsuo55: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nottl> enter nomodeset and see if the video works
<gsfai> im not used in this grub2
<sacarlson> nit-wit: the data given in what he sent already looks like it's imposibe,  seems he is attempting to boot an install from hd from an iso file
<DasEi> eriksamchisen: put nick in when replying to someone; reconfigure graphics
<eriksamchisen> nottl   what will that do?
<shcherbak> Tetsuo55: make sure to lock applets to panel (or unlock some to see how it works)
<sacarlson> gsfai: was the option to install a real ubuntu instead of a install on /dev/sda6 not posible?
<Tetsuo55> ok it worked
<nit-wit> sacarlson, I really don't care to be honest, I can only suggest a look at the whole set up with a script that takes less then a minute to run and pastebin
<Tetsuo55> nice
<esteban> ch1p5t3r23
<Tetsuo55> can i make a desktop shortcut for that?
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuo55: sure, make a bash script
<gsfai> a real ubuntu?
<Entelin> Natty is the testing release correct?
<Guest47989> eifndk
<KM0201> Entelin: yes
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: yes, its not released and not stable
<Entelin> ok
<shcherbak> Entelin: all mouning on #ubuntu+1
<Tetsuo55> ok ill google how to make a bash script
<sacarlson> gsfai:  nit-wit would like the /boot/grub/menu.lst pastebin
<MangledBody> Hi everybody! Can anyone tell me how I can find if there is DMA turned on on my computer??
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuo55: I can make it if you like
<unknown__> How can i restore my wifidrivers to the original ones?
<gsfai> sacarlson: if i had a menu.lst, i wouldn't be here
<DasEi> MangledBody: can try via hdparm, and ,not sure if I remeber right, smartctl
 * KM0201 misses menu.lst   :(
<MangledBody> DasEi: Hi! In Terminal, or it's a downloadable prgram?
<gsfai> KM0201: you have NO idea :(
<DasEi> MangledBody: both, apt-get install hdparm
<sacarlson> gsfai: I see the file on my system and I run grub2 is that just a remnent of what I used to run?
<DasEi> MangledBody: read the manpage carefully, some options are harmfull
<MangledBody> DasEi: OK, I have hdparm, uder what can I see it?
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuo55: http://pastebin.com/7sKpyYX0
<gsfai> sacarlson: yes
<DasEi> MangledBody: man hdparm
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: grub legacy has a lot of shortcomings
<MangledBody> DasEi: I don't want to change anything yet... OK man
<gsfai> ok, lets change plans
<nit-wit> gsfai, so what is keeping you from booting a cd and running the script and posting it. here is what mine looks like.  http://www.codepad.eu/view/95608103
<sacarlson> gsfai: what method did you use to install the ubuntu on /dev/sda6?
<gsfai> how do i wipe out grub2
<sergiusz> join #linux.pl
<gsfai> and install grub legacy?
<DasEi> MangledBody:  hdparm -d /dev/sdXX
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i know... but it was kinda like my first car, i knew how to fix it easily, and generally it wasn't to painful.. and much like grub-legacy and my car.. it hurt when it left
<gsfai> nit-wit: im from a bootable pc, and i posted the pastebin a few thousand lines ago
<DasEi> MangledBody: ^ shall tell current status
<langvann> rooks: it doesnt seem like it tries to load nfs at all
<Tetsuo55> ActionParsnip: thanks
<MangledBody> DasEi: That simply view if it's PIO, or DMA, yes?
<sacarlson> gsfai: after it's installed you can apt-get install grub-legacy
<MangledBody> DasEi:  Thanks
<Amtrask> Hello, is there a way to join Ubuntu to a windows domain, so that the username/passwords can be used on an Ubuntu machine?
<DasEi> MangledBody: dma
<gsfai> http://gsfai.pastebin.com/PT1sVH6E
<ActionParsnip> Terminator: scripts like that make life VERY easy in linux
<langvann> it just tries to boot, but it cant do /scripts/init-premount/, it just panics.
<langvann> isnt it supposed to be running scripts/nfs-premount ?
<gsfai> nit-wit: http://gsfai.pastebin.com/PT1sVH6E <-- thats the output from the script you gave me, i pasted the output a few minutes ago but you missed it
<nit-wit> gsfai, It may be here but tab my nick and the pastebin again I don't see it I'm helping several people.
<rooks> langvann, did you put nfs modules into initrd?
<langvann> lol
<langvann> i've been putting "net" as a module
<MangledBody> DasEi: Thank you, I'll leave now
<langvann> its supposed to be "netboot"
<rooks> langvann, 'this is why you fail' :P
<langvann> This is why we cant have nice things
<langvann> lol
<langvann> brb, mkinitramfs
<Amtrask> Hello, is there a way to join Ubuntu to a windows domain, so that the username/passwords can be used on an Ubuntu machine?
<rooks> k
<gsfai> nit-wit: so is there a way to remove every single trace of grub2 from my HDD, and install the old and good grub 1?
<nit-wit> gsfai, first your missing this in the sda6 /boot/grub/grub.cfg boot line look at mine
<sacarlson> gsfai: I'm sorry it's 2:43am here I made a mistake the loop mount I saw what the cdrom the you had booted from to run the script,  I see no errors
<gsfai> nit-wit: i dont have any grub.cfg, i only have a grubenv, which looks like a result of what happens if you let a 3 year old child touch the keyboard... ######################
<gusg> Inside of Nautilus, is there anyway I can access the string path of my current location?
<sacarlson> gsfai: is there a diretory /boot/grub ?
<administrator_> bobo
<ActionParsnip> gusg: press CTRL+L
<gsfai> sacarlson: yes containing 190 files
<gusg> ActionParsnip: awesome! thank you
<Drew151> Hello. I'm new to Linux. Can i download it to an external HDD?
<gsfai> first of all, it would be really convinient if i managed to boot from the actual installation...
<aeon-ltd> Drew151: yes, but do you mean install not download
<gsfai> so, what do i have to type in grub shell to get in it?
<ActionParsnip> Drew151: you can use usb-creator or unetbootin to install to a USB storage
<annecy> anybody know why my nice new ubuntu font isn't fully hinted in Firefox and Qt apps?
<Drew151> um, yah. you'll have to forgive me. I'm pretty good with computers, but this is the first time I've really gotten into more advanced stuff. I don't know any of the jargon and stufff/
<rooks> langvann, i might be off, so if you wanna somehting pm me
<ActionParsnip> annecy: you havent got fully updated yet maybe
<nit-wit> gsfai, here is a link to chroot in to remove grub2 and reinstall it or grub-legacy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<ActionParsnip> annecy: what does 'hinted' mean?
<gusg> Drew151: he just named some programs. I think you should search for those names
<StaRetji> Is there a way to fake EDID sent from monitor. I have Ubuntu on ARM and it seems that it can display only max res sent by edid.
<annecy> ActionParsnip: in gnome-appearance-properties under fonts->details there  are the hinting options
<ActionParsnip> annecy: ahh, i see. Not sure. Never played with that stuff
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: use an xorg.conf file and it will be obeyed
<sacarlson> gsfai: did you try something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/547404/
<annecy> ActionParsnip: have a go! certain fonts look way better fully hinted ie the free ones
<Drew151> Thanks. I'll probably be droping in more often. if this isn't the place for asking for newbie advice I'll leave.
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: Thx for reply. I'm using it, but it wont listen
<sacarlson> gsfai: change the mount in that to sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<ka1ser> StaRetji: you should be able to configure it through kernel boot parameters... something like omapdss.hdmicode=x omapdss.hdmimode=x
<trend> how can I install either dpkg or apt-get if they aren't already :/
<aeon-ltd> trend: build it?
<StaRetji> ka1ser: thx, it sounds like it could help
<guntbert> Drew151: this IS the ubuntu support channel, feel free to stay, listen, ask.... (just be patient please :-))
<bergqvistjl> god why do i kill forum threads why I reply to them.
<gsfai> sacarlson: i am on my way for something different :)
<gsfai> nit-wit: thanks for that forum topic, i think im going to get a solution at last!
<trend> aeon-ltd ehh, was hoping that wasn't the easiest way.. but prob is
<trend> thanks :0
<ActionParsnip> annecy: all looks fine to me dude. Do you have 3D accelleration running?
<Drew151> I will. I've learned my lessons from other IRCs that....didn't go so well.
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to see whats going on
<bergqvistjl> Skaperen are you there per chance?
<em> my touchpad keeps scrolling when i rest my hand on it.
<em> it's too sensitive
<em> is there a way to adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad?
<guntbert> Drew151: we try to stay friendly ... :-)
<langvann> rooks: I've gotten a little further. But now I get "ifconfig; IOCBLABLA No such device"
<langvann> Seems like it wont load the network driver
<nit-wit> gsfai, look in the signature of the author for all things grub2 it is actually easier but there is a learning curve.
<ActionParsnip> em: is the system a Sony Vaio?
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: I know exactly what is going on, gpu takes max edid sent from monitor, it is by design (pandaboard) so I have to trick it somehow)
<Drew151> thanks. well, I got to go. I might be around tommorow.
<em> no it's an hp pavillion
<ActionParsnip> em: what model?
<Bookie> Can anyone help with an install problem?
<em> dv6
<em> HP Pavilion dv6
<ka1ser> hmm so it is pandaboard... omapdss should be there =)
<StaRetji> ka1ser: Do you have some links for it, thx dude
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: xorg.conf will override EDID, sounds like your file is lacking
<guntbert> !ask | Bookie
<ubottu> Bookie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wally______> Hi can some one take a look at this and see if they can point me in the right direction
<Wally______> http://pastebin.com/wss2wD5T
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: same file force that on intel gpu, but on arm cortex it wont. Can you show me example of the xorg,.conf Thank you so much
<ka1ser> StaRetji: http://omappedia.org/wiki/Bootargs_for_enabling_display
<Lungan> How do i reinstall my wifi driver in ubuntu?
<crimsun> Lungan: the driver itself is in the kernel
<Tetsuo55> i have not had any updates come in since christmas, no updates? or problem?
<Bookie> Thanks. I'm attempting to install10.10. I get as far as time zone and it stops
<Lungan> crimsun, How do I reeinstall it then?
<crimsun> Lungan: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ka1ser> I don't think it will override it on ubuntu pandaboard releases by now =)
<Lungan> crimsun, I tried to patch the driver end then ending up with a driver which disconnects me all the time
<ActionParsnip> em: echo "options psmouse proto=exps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse         should sort it
<aeon-ltd> Wally______: this is unrealted to pointing you in that direction, but isn't there anoother kernel that works if you don't have X set up? or even a virtual treminal?
<bergqvistjl> I have come to the conclusion that Mythbuntu 10.10 is sadly a POS. A shadow of its former self in terms of quality and stability
<ActionParsnip> em: source; http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600221
<aeon-ltd> bergqvistjl: too many flavours of linux, not enough devs to maintain :(
<Alestan1> hey, i've got a toshiba laptop running ubuntu 10.10 with network trouble:  i can connect to a visible wireless network with no encryption or security, but i can't connect to a visible one with wpa2 security
<guntbert> Wally______: did you see http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/   for how to set up a chroot environment?
<gsfai_> nit-wit, thanks a TON, i managed to boot into my new good installation, via grub legacy
<eyecreate> is it possible to install ubuntu 10.10 in a loopback parition on another linux partition? (like lubi was) how would you do this?
<Alestan1> is this a known issue with network-manager?
<Lungan> crimsun, after writing that in terminal, will the wifidriver be as the one I had when i installed 10.10?
<Wally______> aeon-ltd,  No.  No kernels will boot. :(
<viceRoy_28> which flavor of linux is most impressive? i'm new
<aeon-ltd> Wally______: then isn't that a bigger problem that nvidia and X?
<Wally______> guntbert, I will look at that.  Thank you
<ActionParsnip> viceRoy_28: depends what impresses you, the question is too vague
<vectory> viceRoy_28: ubuntu with uts 20000+ packages is quite impressive
<Wally______> When ever x tries to load it just freezes up.
<aeon-ltd> viceRoy_28: thats too subjective, they all offer a lot of freedom (well those that supply server/minimal/raw installs anyway
<Wally______> it could be bigger
<sacarlson> bergqvistjl: I tried mythbuntu or myth the package around 8.04 but only got about 10% to work then,  I thought it was my tuner card
<nirazio> Is there a way to find out which package was responsible for a Dependecy PackageInstallation?
<Wally______> I may just reinstall
<guntbert> Wally______: look at the mount --bind    lines
<Wally______> ok guntbert Ill will give that a try brb
<geogeek> i have a question open source in generale , where could i ask this kind of questions ??
<nit-wit> gsfai_, cool I don't like legacy but to each their own eh.:)
<vectory> nirazio: good question
<guntbert> geogeek: you could start in #ubuntu-offtopic
<StaRetji> ka1ser: tgabk you so much :)
<StaRetji> ka1ser: thank you* hehe
<geogeek> guntbert: thanks too much :)
<ActionParsnip> viceRoy_28: i suggest you grab Ubuntu and learn the OS some, then branch out from there
<pjdelport> ahoy
<ka1ser> StaRetji: np... but you should give it a try first... I remember a friend trying same and he was not able to change 1080p
<Sweetums> I seem to be having an issue where ndbd is not strating using 'start nbbd' but does start when running the exact same command in the upstart script manually. How do I go about troubleshooting something like that?
<pjdelport> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 from a flash drive (created using usb-creator)
<pjdelport> and running into some problems
<pjdelport> i can get my computer to boot it, but after booting into the installer, it reports failure to mount the installation CD-ROM / media
<ActionParsnip> pjdelport: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<nit-wit> pjdelport, are you booting the cd or trying to install inside of Windows
<pjdelport> the flash drive works; i've installed newer machines with it; my home machine is a bit older, so i suspect it might not support booting from USB in the same way as newer machines
<StaRetji> ka1ser: no problem, will try. I'm having problem with mac resolutions on monitors, I want to force it to 1024x768
<pjdelport> nit-wit: booting from the USB drive
<pjdelport> ActionParsnip: and yeah, i did
<pjdelport> nit-wit: the machine currently has FreeBSD installed, but that shouldn't really matter
<Spreadsheet> Hi
<ActionParsnip> pjdelport: you can test it before the desktop loads, you can also test test the RAM there too
<nit-wit> pjdelport, open gparted and take a screen shot ans post the image link
<Spreadsheet> Whenever I wget a URL with a ? it tries to match the ?
<ka1ser> I see
<pjdelport> nit-wit: gparted of what?
<Spreadsheet> Because ? is a matching character in zsh (bash too, likely)
<Pici> Spreadsheet: Surround the URL with double quotes.
<CoJaBo> How do I disable the "automatically boot the default OS before the monitor warms up" option in GRUB2?
<rmrfslash> Is vga_switcheroo supposed to be in 10.10 (as suggested by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics)
<Spreadsheet> Picl: thans
<Spreadsheet> *pici
<nit-wit> pjdelport, gparted is the partitioner on the live cd
<ooga> Ok ... off to get the new box ... downloading kubuntu now ...
<nit-wit> pjdelport, menu-system-admin-gparted
<ooga> wish me luci
<ooga> s/luci/luck
<pjdelport> nit-wit: i only have the desktop installation CD on the USB stick, not the live CD
<vectory> Spreadsheet: lol, we aint no sed interpreters
<pjdelport> (i wrote it at work; i'm at home now)
<nit-wit> pjdelport, same thing
<vectory> - spreadsheet, soz wrong hl
<nit-wit> pjdelport, you have or have not used the usb to boot to a live Ubuntu enviroment
<pjdelport> nit-wit: i can't get further than the initial installation menu when booted from the USB drive; that's the problem
<Mooseeeeey> hello?
<ijustam> so, gdm, X and nvidia drivers all walk into a bar
<ijustam> and the nvidia drivers punch X and gdm in the face
<ijustam> and run out, without paying its tab
<hessel> /irc.piratenpartij.nl/piratenpartij
<pjdelport> the computer must recognize the USB drive to boot from it, but once booted, Ubuntu doesn't seem to find it again
<hessel> oeps
<jasono> Hey everyone. Letting you know that Jono Bacon has a Live stream now. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/severed-fifth-live-in-the-studio
<Mooseeeeey> is anyone available to help me with a problem
<ActionParsnip> !ot | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Mooseeeeey: ask away
<Mooseeeeey> ok, so I have a(very) old Nvidia geforce mx400 gfx card
<jasono> Sorry, more people here.
<Mooseeeeey> I went to the site and dl'd the driver for linux-32bit
<nit-wit> pjdelport, you mean the try or install menu? power on the computer immediately hold down the shift key to get to the first try or install menu hit f6 tick nomodeset the crtl+x to boot
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Mooseeeeey
<ubottu> Mooseeeeey: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nit-wit> *the=then
<ActionParsnip> Mooseeeeey: you dont need the file from nvidia
<Mooseeeeey> ok going now
<pjdelport> nit-wit: aha; what does the nomodeset do?
<nit-wit> pjdelport, low graphics mode
<pjdelport> nit-wit: hmm, i don't think that's the problem
<nit-wit> pjdelport, your description is hard to decipher open a dialogue if you like and we can talk easier
<trend> I need to get a dozen or so x11 lib files (ones mentioned here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2273534/how-to-install-wkhtmltopdf-on-a-linux-based-web-server/2882679#2882679) how can I get them with out installing x11?
<pjdelport> nit-wit: the graphics work fine; the problem is just that Ubuntu doesn't find the USB drive (installation media) once booted
<Lungan> My internet keeps disconnects me every 5 seconds, how can I reinstall my wifi with drivers and everything? In the tray it says that i'm connected, but internet doesn't work
<guntbert> nit-wit: please keep support conversations in the channel (if possible)
<pjdelport> in other words, when you try to install, check the media, or boot into rescue mode, the "Detect installation CD-ROM" step fails
<nit-wit> guntbert, thats not a problem but the description is confusing
<Nexxus> i downloaded firestarter and it overcomplicated my iptables config file how do i start over on ipatables so i can just have a few rules in it?
<ooga> one last question: Does the 64 bit version of kubuntu only work on AMD pocessors?
<pjdelport> nit-wit: i suspect the problem may be that this computer's BIOS exposes the USB drive differently than what Ubuntu expects
<ActionParsnip> Nexxus: you can use iptables -F   to flush the rules, or you can restore your backup if you made one
<popey> ooga: no
<pjdelport> e.g. as an emulated hard drive instead of an emulated CD-ROM drive
<ActionParsnip> ooga: it runs on intel 64bit too
<popey> ooga: its just called AMD64 because AMD created the architecture first so they named it
<pjdelport> i'm not fully familiar with the details of USB booting
<karlo94> anybody know how I can see more information about some file ?
<popey> karlo94: what kind of file?
<ooga> popey: Thank you! Scared me for a sec ...
<karlo94> popey, every :D
<CoJaBo> nvm, found it
<guntbert> Kardos_: try: file <thatfile>
<sacarlson> pjdelport: does this system have more than one hard disk?
<popey> karlo94: the file command can be used to figure out what a file is - type file <filename> in a terminal
<ooga> ok ... now Re-re-starting the download of kubuntu 64 bit ... going out for new box ... wish me luck ...
<ActionParsnip> ooga: remember to md5 test the iso ;)
<pjdelport> sacarlson: at the moment, yes; would that make any difference?
<Lungan> My internet keeps disconnects me every 5 seconds, how can I reinstall my wifi with drivers and everything? In the tray it says that i'm connected, but internet doesn't work
<richthegeek> hi - my Xorg is suddenly using lots of CPU when the screen changes quickly (Sudoku completion anim, for example) - any idea why?
<pjdelport> sacarlson: i think this failure is happening before any hard disk access happens
<sacarlson> pjdelport: and the other linux is still working,  then yes you could install with this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<X2864> guntbert, is there a commandline app to see all the metadata of a file ?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: it will move the installer onto one of the hard disk partitions,  you will need two free partitions,  one for the installed on a different drive and another patition to install to
<guntbert> X2864: meta-data? try stat <filename> or as suggested above use file
<pjdelport> sacarlson: the current installation (that i'm booted into now) is actually FreeBSD
<grkblood> im trying to install divfix and the download link is some .ymp file, what do i do with that file?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: that should be fine
<MrUnagi> anyone want to help me figure out why i can upload via sftp but sshfs gives file permission errors?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: I could be wrong but it can mount iso files in freebsd can't it?
<pjdelport> my plan was actually to boot into the USB drive and move the last of my data off of the main drive (onto one of the others) before i nuke and dedicate it to Ubuntu
<karlo> popey, but I wanna know files informatons like: when it was made, who made it, maybe ip of computer on it is made, OS of that computer, and else.........
<X2864> meta data as in file properties
<richthegeek> karlo: most of that stuff isn't stored in any way
<sacarlson> pjdelport: well the option of usb seems to be out,  or is it?
<popey> karlo: depends if that data is in the file and the file type - hence me asing what kind of file
<Pici> X2864: Which properties are you exactly trying to find?
<Lungan> My internet keeps disconnects me every 5 seconds, how can I reinstall my wifi with drivers and everything? In the tray it says that i'm connected, but internet doesn't work
<sacarlson> pjdelport: onother option that I have never used is plop boot loader
<richthegeek> Lungan: do you have the option to try a different Wireless dongle/card?
<karlo> popey, I'm just looking for a program that reads extra info about file..
<sacarlson> pjdelport: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<pjdelport> sacarlson: well, i haven't discounted the USB option yet
<popey> karlo: yeah, you'll get more help if you're more specific about the kinds of files
<richthegeek> hi - my Xorg is suddenly using lots of CPU when the screen changes quickly (Sudoku completion anim, for example) - any idea why?
<Lungan> richthegeek, Nope. I didn't have anyproblem before i tried to patch the driver, and now i keeps disconnect me. so I just whanna reset to originial
<pjdelport> i'd like to get it working partly for the convenience, and partly to understand what's actually going wrong
<richthegeek> Lungan: link to the tutorial you used to patch the driver?
<pjdelport> since it's definitely working some of the way, enough to boot from the USB drive
<the_eye_> in nautilus I cant open smb://servername only open smb://192.168.x.x , why ?
<SuNotisima> i reinstalled grub2 some time ago, now i can change everything as usual, only the countdown doesnt work at all. here is my grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548620/ and my /etc/default/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548622/
<sacarlson> pjdelport: the plop boot manager can be installed I think with your freebsd to the mbr of one of the disks,  then boot and from plop you can select to boot from usb
<grkblood> how do you isntall a ymp file?
<richthegeek> SuNotisima: try using grub-manager?
<pjdelport> sacarlson: would that make a difference compared to booting into USB straight from the BIOS?
<karlo> popey, tnx for trying to help :D ..I gonna try to found myself..
<sacarlson> pjdelport: the first I have used and I know that works,  the second plop I tried in virtualbox and it didn't work there but it might work in a real computer
<nmvictor> I am trying to compile vive but i get the error configure: error: libvte development files are not installed but are required to compile.
<SuNotisima> richthegeek: you mean "StartUp-Manager"? tried that, no success
<ilpa> Is there a service startup file? Where I could add a daemon on startup?
<gobbe> ilpa: rc-files
<nmvictor> I am trying to compile vive but i get the error[ configure: error: libvte development files are not installed but are required to compile. ] yet i have libvte-dev installed.
<mtbear> could someone help me with an install problem ... it bombs out after trying to install base system.  I get the following error message .. the install cannot figure out how to install the base system.  No installable CD was found and no valid mirror was found
<ilpa> thanks gobbe ;)
<richthegeek> SuNotisima: no, a package literally called "grub-manager" ... might only be available via PPA so check omgubuntu.co.uk for the related article
<sacarlson> pjdelport: I thought the problem was that the bios was not booting it?  you think it is something else like maybe the method you programed the usb flash?  does it boot on any other systems?
<julia> Sers. Ich versuch gerade ein HD Film (Matroska Video) auf meinem Laptop anzusehen. Leider stottert es beim mplayer. Gibts da nen Trick?
<ilpa> gobbe: in /etc
<SuNotisima> richthegeek: for grub2?
<nmvictor> mtbear: trying to install via a network?
<julia> Ah, crap. wrong chan
<richthegeek> sorry, I mean "grub-customizer"
<Lungan> My internet keeps disconnects me every 5 seconds, how can I reinstall my wifi with drivers and everything? In the tray it says that i'm connected, but internet doesn't work
<richthegeek> SuNotisima: yes, although I use it for BURG (on top of Grub2)
<administrator_> hello
<richthegeek> Lungan: we can't answer that without further information - what tutorial/method did you use to patch yoru driver
<administrator_> selamlar
<pjdelport> sacarlson: it boots fine on other systems, yes; i used this same USB drive to install on my workstation at work
<gobbe> ilpa: checkout https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Lungan> richthegeek, I posted the tuorial in private, but i probably got disconnected so it didn't reach u
<sacarlson> pjdelport: ok then the plop might be worth a try then
<administrator_> administrator@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<administrator_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<administrator_> administrator@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<administrator_> direct rendering: Yes
<administrator_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<administrator_> administrator@ubuntu:~$ grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FloodBot2> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bergqvistjl> oh god now Mythweb just gives a blank page. KILL ME.
<tripelb> can I tell if my video card is directx 8 compatible, from ubuntu..
<pjdelport> sacarlson: the BIOS boots into the USB drive fine
<mtbear> no using the DVD
<pjdelport> sacarlson: but once booted, Ubuntu can't seem to find / mount it
<Lungan> richthegeek, did you se now in pm?
<pjdelport> that's the puzzling bit
<administrator_> (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<administrator_> 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
<administrator_> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
<sacarlson> pjdelport: install it on sdb  and change your bios to boot starting from sdb so you can still go back and boot the way you started
<FloodBot2> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator_> (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<nit-wit> pjdelport, are you a member of the ubunru forums?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: or if your brave just install it on sda?
<nit-wit> *Ubuntu
<grkblood> so noone has ever used a ymp file?
<trend> where can I find the source to install apt from?
<Pici> trend: Why do you need to install apt?
<richthegeek> trend: I assume this is for some other OS? Cos Ubuntu already has apt and apt-source in it's repo
<trend> :/ I don't have apt installed
<trend> I don't have dkpg either
<pjdelport> nit-wit: not a member of the forums, no
<Pici> trend: What version of Ubuntu are you using and how did you install it?
<trend> I think the old sys-admin removed it
<pjdelport> sacarlson: does plop work fine without any other state on the drive?
<xubuntu> как скомпилировать игру из инструкции я понял только что её надо типа скомпилировать
<Pici> !ru | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pjdelport> in other words, just dump it to the MBR and there you go?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: state on the drive?
<trend> Linux version 2.6.18.8-x86_64-linode10 (root@build.linode.com) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #1 SMP Tue Nov 10 16:29:17 UTC 2009
<Diverdude> i have inserted the following into ~/.rtorrent.rc : system.method.insert = load.custom, simple, "execute=wget,-P,/home/mythtv/media/torrents/torrentfiles,$argument.0="       .Restarted rtorrent, and then i press ^X and write load.custom=http://somdomain/torrents/name.torrent and press enter, but nothing happens. What am I missing?
<nit-wit> pjdelport, your problem is hard to understand that is all since I'm multi tasking here, thats all. The IRC is good but has limitations
<sacarlson> pjdelport: it's just a mbr  it's loaded in the first 512 bytes on a disk
<pjdelport> sacarlson: yes; some boot managers depend on data in the actual partitions, IINM
<pjdelport> instead of being completely self-contained in the MBR
<sacarlson> pjdelport: I'm not sure
<ijustam> man i have never had so much trouble with nvidia drivers before
<sacarlson> pjdelport: seems to do alot for a program that fits in only 512 bytes
<pjdelport> sacarlson: yeah
<Pici> trend: What does lsb_release -r  say?
<ijustam> did nvidia drivers become garbage in the last 6 months or so?
<trend> Release:	5.3
<pjdelport> sacarlson: the plop description sounds like it stores extra data in the first few blocks before the first partition
<sacarlson> pjdelport: the test I ran I got to the boot screen but I couldn't get it to read the usb in virtualbox,  but that sytem was empty
<yaaar> ijustam: working fine for me...what's the trouble?
<pjdelport> sounds like it may require repartitioning?
<gianluca> join ubuntu-it
<Pici> trend: Thats not an ubuntu version, What does lsb_release -a say?
<ijustam> i install any nvidia driver and gdm decides to die
<sacarlson> pjdelport: ok that make sence, would that be a problem on both drives?
<ijustam> i get this problem: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9965865
<trend> Pici, oh wow it's centos.. I don't understand why dmesg said ubuntu
<trend> strange.. thanks :)
<ijustam> ive about exhausted my options
<pjdelport> sacarlson: possibly; the other two drives are full of my data
<mtbear> nmvictor: installing from a DVD and all goes fine untill it reaches the install base system and then I get the error message
<Pici> trend: Probably the kernel was built on an Ubuntu system.
<trend> Pici, thanks soooo much. I'm on the right path now :)
<sacarlson> pjdelport: ok I would think the installer would detect the that space needed was used and do something else like use unused space on the disk?
<sudipta> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<pjdelport> sacarlson: hmm, all i can find so far seems to say that it can back up the sectors that it replaces
<sacarlson> pjdelport: you think it made to be used on only blank to start systems?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: ok
<pjdelport> so it does overwrite sectors; i'm not sure what happens if those sectors happen to be important
<pjdelport> tricky
<Maahes> wowza, redshift's name is proof in advertising. It makes the screen really really red
<sacarlson> pjdelport: cool glad you testing and not me then
<richthegeek> Maahes: only late at night
<mtbear> install problem from DVD, install stops trying to install the base system
<pjdelport> heh
<richthegeek> Maahes: it rotates from cool blue to warm red throughotu the day
<Maahes> richthegeek: I just enabled it
<Maahes> I am red as hell
<Nexxus> if i configured my iptables to aloow traffic on a certain port and i run nmap localhost and that returns that they are not open is something wrong?
<pjdelport> sacarlson: well, it was a pretty good suggestion, thanks
<Maahes> and why do I have to start this app from the command line?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: if it worked it would make old computers that can't boot usb's alive again
<Diverdude> i have inserted the following into ~/.rtorrent.rc : system.method.insert = load.custom, simple, "execute=wget,-P,/home/mythtv/media/torrents/torrentfiles,$argument.0="       .Restarted rtorrent, and then i press ^X and write load.custom=http://somdomain/torrents/name.torrent and press enter, but nothing happens. What am I missing?
<pjdelport> is there a way to override or change Ubuntu's idea of where the installation CD-ROM device is once you've booted into the installer?
<hotbabez> hi
<pjdelport> this problem might just be something silly like the USB drive ending up at a different /dev node than the installer expects
<deschlipzick> Hi, can someone link me a website with an Install tutorial for ventrilo 3.0.5
<Noiano> hello guys
<Noiano> can anyone tell me why the openssh-server has no installation candidate?
<Noiano> ps: ubuntu 10.10
<juniour> hi
<DasEi> Noiano: just try to install ssh ?
<Noiano> DasEi, yes
<juniour> hey how to login as other
<juniour> ?
<ZykoticK9> deschlipzick, unless something has change since i last heard, Push-To-Talk on Vent won't work (making it non-useful mostly)
<DasEi> Noiano: sudo apt-get install ssh
<DasEi> Noiano: not sh-server, get the dependencies
<Noiano> DasEi, same thing
<juniour> i want to loginas other user in ubuntu how can i?
<Gallop32> Why is this the biggest channel on IRC?
<Noiano> juniour, use the su command
<deschlipzick> ZykoticK9, aah okay.. thank you
<DasEi> Noiano: system up to date, no conflicts ?
<Noiano> DasEi, yes, ugraded from ubuntu 10.04
<juniour> Naiano it asking for password
<pjdelport> does anyone know where i can find out more about how the installer detects the installation media?
<juniour> i dont know that
<pjdelport> there must be some way to change it
<DasEi> Noiano: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install ssh
<juniour> Noiano which password i have to give there
<DasEi> Noiano: pastebin the error message, if any
<Noiano> juniour, you should know it ...otherwise change it using the passswd command
<sacarlson> pjdelport: the 4 step procedure to install from linux is fast,  install from hard disk to hard disk makes install faster https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Nexxus> my iptables do not seem to save my configuration upon reboot how o i fix this
<Noiano> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/82v6y1UF
<sacarlson> pjdelport: I now keep the entry in my grub so when I ever need to install I just use this method
<Gallop32> Me not understand why there are 1487 people in here.
<Gallop32> And 0 speak.
<juniour> wt the su for
<DasEi> Noiano: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pjdelport> i don't have an extra drive/partition for that, though
<juniour> noiano wt the su for
<airman00> right now I'm sending UDP packets, and I see in wireshark that 29 bytes are being used for Ethernet layer ( says its between my router and my server). If I remove my router and just connect my server directly to the modem, will that remove the ethernet layer ( aka I'll save 29 bytes)
<juniour> it asking me passwd
<juniour>  dont know ti
<xerxes_> supybot xerxes.conf
<baggar11> airman00: not if you're still using ethernet ;)
<Noiano> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/aA9b8Ub8
<airman00> isn't ethernet only between the router and the other computers? Is there anyway to remove the ethernet layer but still connect to the internet?
<juniour> after typing su which passwd i have to enter
<juniour> my loggin passwd or wt?
<juniour> help me
<FireSnake> my dwww is broken despite trying to reinstall with sudo apt-get install dwww -- can't access localhost.  What could be wrong?
<juniour> ?
<guntbert> juniour: use sudo, not su
<guntbert> !sudo | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pjdelport> sacarlson: aha! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media#Mounting%20the%20USB%20stick%20as%20/cdrom
<pjdelport> that's what i was looking for, i think
<baggar11> airman00: not if you're connection is using ethernet. ethernet is a form of layer 2
<bogos> how do i make ubuntu start the X server after booting when there is no display attached at that time?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: I'm reading it
<airman00> baggar11: but a direct connection to the modem ( no router or hub ) even that uses the ethernet layer?
<baggar11> airman00: other options include frame relay, token ring, etc.
<baggar11> airman00: of which you aren't using
<pjdelport> i'll just need to poke around and see where the USB drive actually is
<juniour> guntberth i am typing su it asking me passwd
<pjdelport> it must be there somewhere, since it's booted
<juniour> which passwd i have to type
<juniour> my logging or wt?
<Diverdude> i have inserted the following into ~/.rtorrent.rc : system.method.insert = load.custom, simple, "execute=wget,-P,/home/mythtv/media/torrents/torrentfiles,$argument.0="       .Restarted rtorrent, and then i press ^X and write load.custom=http://somdomain/torrents/name.torrent and press enter, but nothing happens. What am I missing?
<baggar11> airman00: besides the actual physical cable, there is no other layer below ethernet
<juniour> ubottu i am asking abt su command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baggar11> airman00: you can google OSI Model to find out more, basics of networking...
<guntbert> juniour: press <ctrl>c, then start with sudo
<Flannel> juniour: su asks for the root password.  The root account is locked, that's why it's recommended you use sudo instead, by default su won't work.
<juniour> ubottu when i type su it asking me passwd which passwd i have to enter my loggin or wt?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> pjdelport: what is it saying you needed to intall the alternate cd on the usb for this to work?
<DasEi> Noiano: seems like the standard-universe repo is missing
<airman00> baggar11: thanks! I'm reading into it now. Its strange, when i reduce my data from 9 bytes to 3 bytes, the ethernet bytes increases!
<Pablillo> hi
<Noiano> DasEi, can you give it to me?
<Mooseeeeey> Can anyone help me with installing something?
<Pablillo> Im having problems with the evolution email client
<baggar11> airman00: your mtu?
<magicjoe> is there a specific channel to ask about samba questions or do I just ask here?
<DasEi> Noiano: from what I see onlygotupdate in there
<juniour> flannel how to unlock it
<pjdelport> sacarlson: i think that's orthogonal; i just forgot about the extra terminal
<DasEi> Noiano: yes,second
<Flannel> juniour: You don't need to or want to unlock it.  Use sudo instead.
<goltoof> !ask | Mooseeeeey
<ubottu> Mooseeeeey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pjdelport> the article talks about changing the mount point to solve a different problem than mine, but i should be able to do the same
<Mooseeeeey> OK
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<intok> anyone else have issue getting Braid to run?
<Mooseeeeey> I have a .bin file for Savage XR (http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php/topic,259.0.html) and don't know how to install it because I didn't understand the instructions given there.
<juniour> flannel how to login as other user
<magicjoe> looking at 'network' in nautilus i see an xp machine on my home network, but when i try to access it, it says it cannot retrieve the list of shares from the server. what am i doing wrong?
<Flannel> juniour: Use sudo.  sudo -u username
<juniour> i wanna to make more user on my system
<intok> I've got it installed, but trying to run it does nothing, not even an error
<vincent_> how do you know if you are a linux user with openjdk?
<juniour> k
<sacarlson> pjdelport: ok alt clt f2  then you can do that?
<airman00> baggar11: I'm unsure. Is that something I would have set in the code for the socket server? Or a router property?
<sacarlson> pjdelport: oh here they say just alt f2,  sounds posible
<juniour> flannel not work juniour@ubuntu:~$ sudo -u shubham
<juniour> sudo: unknown user: shubham
<DasEi> Noiano: also there are -commented-mixes with partner-repos, open sources.list as root and save it under a different name,new one coming
<baggar11> airman00: for total frame size
<deschlipzick> Works Teamspeak with Ubuntu 10.10??
<airman00> oh total frame is 60 bytes
<airman00> according to wireshark
<magicjoe> juniour: you can create a new user using the GUI and it is very easy. just click system> Administration> Users and Groups
<DasEi> Noiano: got it so far ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548638/
<airman00> baggar11: but im unsure how to find out my mtu
<pjdelport> sacarlson: i just found this, which seems to describe my problem better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999022
<ell> after setting up dual monitors
<pjdelport> not sure why it's still happening with 10.10, but it might just be that this BIOS is weird
<magicjoe> juniour: pretty self explanitory from there, but if you want to include files in the new users home directory, and any other new user to have the same, without having to add the files manually, add them into /etc/skel
<ell> i wanted each screen to have its own workspace
<baggar11> airman00: ifconfig
<rallias> I'm getting an error when attempting to boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548639/ How do I fix it?
<ell> so i created the xorg.conf file
<ell> and now
<DasEi> Noiano: use this as whole sources list, keep old one, case you miss anything special, cann add it later, safe as new sources.list and..
<ijustam> wow
<ijustam> i was having all these problems
<baggar11> airman00: listed as MTU:1500 or something similar
<magicjoe> juniour: then every new user will have the specified files/directories in their home directory
<ijustam> i thought god forgot about me
<ell> it doesn't get back to the login screen
<pjdelport> going to reboot and try that
<ijustam> but in the end, the problem is that my monitor wasn't fit properly
<guntbert> !ot | ijustam
<ubottu> ijustam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ijustam> thanks for the update, im just closing up my ubuntu-related issues
<vincent_> where can I find the 'regular java 6 from sun/oracle'? it's not in my synaptic packet manager :(
<rallias> vincent_ search sun java
<juniour> magicjoe thanks
<airman00> baggar11: yea its 1500. Why?
<DasEi> Noiano: you're fine ?
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, add the partner repo!
<ZykoticK9> !partner > vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_, please see my private message
<juniour> magicjoe can u tell same via terminal how to do it
<Noiano> DasEi, I am :)
<goviel> Mooseeeeey: http://naiux.wordpress.com/2009/03/29/savage-2-ubuntu-linux-installation-guide/
<Noiano> thanks
<DasEi> Noiano: not ready yet
<ell> "saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned"
<Flannel> juniour: You need to create the user first.  Use adduser, or the Users and Groups GUI
<DasEi> Noiano: open a new file on desktop, named keys.sh : http://paste.ubuntu.com/548640/
<intok> so nobody with Braid on Intel GMA900?
<DasEi> Noiano: save new sources.list, save keys.sh
<magicjoe> junior: i don't know about doing it from a command line. you can cp /anydir/anyfile /etc/skel/anyfile to set up the files, but just use the GUI to create a new user
<Shadowolf> Just updated. Can't login and it won't give me a GUI.
<Noiano> DasEi, thanks I'll take from here :), I can do it ;)
<magicjoe> juniour: why would you want to do it from the command line if you don't have to?
<DasEi> Noiano: just tell, if probs (make file executable, run, update..)
<Noiano> DasEi, ook thanks again, so kind :)
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: have you tried logging in as root, and then startx?
<juniour> magicjoe just for learning purpose
<mattgyver> Does anyone have any suggested methods of how to image my 9.10 server with a software RAID 1 configuration?
<magicjoe> juniour: i think someone said it earlier
<DasEi> Noiano: sudo chmod +x ~/Desktop/keys.sh
<juniour> magicjoe i got it
<DasEi> Noiano:cd  ~/Desktop/
<DasEi> Noiano: ./keys.sh
<Shadowolf> magicjoe I got it to tty, and have finally logged in.
<Shadowolf> But do not have gui.
<DasEi> Noiano: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<willeb> Hi! I wounder, I have 10,04 installed and if I install 10.10 does the files in home/username/ disaper?
<evilfrog> No, not if you upgrade
<nmvictor> How do i install vte? I have found a binary vte-<VERSION>.ubuntu.debian.tar.gz in packages,ubuntu.com but I dont know how to install this package
<ZykoticK9> willeb, if you fresh install - yes
<guntbert> juniour: for learning: look at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ please
<juniour> exit
<DasEi> nmvictor: what's vte ?
<vincent_> rallias I don't get anything useful from the search
<ell> can anyone help me? I get this message during startup "saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned"
<intok> Trying to run Braid on a GMA900, crashes with this error: Game Startup Error: Unable to set up graphics. Reason: Failed to initialize OpenGL display. Weird since Osmos plays fine...
<vincent_> rallias, there's no sun-java6 or anything in it..
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: just type startx
<Danielc1234> hi all..trying to run this command and get Permission denied still       sudo echo "console output" >> /etc/init.d/nginx
<nmvictor> DasEi: Gnome Virtual Terminal emulator, apt-cache show libvtee
<nmvictor> DasEi: Gnome Virtual Terminal emulator, apt-cache show libvte
<willeb> how do i upgrade insted of installing a fresh copy?
<Shadowolf> magicjoe "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<ZykoticK9> Danielc1234, sudo can not pass through the ">>" thus your PD error, you need to use "tee" instead (sorry I'm not sure how)
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, I added the partner repo
<vincent_> but there's no sun java 6 in the list
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, "sudo apt-get update"
<guntbert> Danielc1234: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for an explanation
<DasEi> nmvictor: sec, looking for it
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: ok, then you have something bigger than I know how to fix. you need to reinstall the driver for your monitor. the new kernel disabled it. so you need to look at the contents of /etc/modules and add a line in there that declares your monitor type
<Jordan_U> Danielc1234: Redirection to a file is done by the shell, which is running as your user. So what you're doing is running /bin/echo as root, having and /bin/bash (running as your user) capture the output and try to redirect it to the file.
<intok> Trying to run Braid on a GMA900, crashes with this error: Game Startup Error: Unable to set up graphics. Reason: Failed to initialize OpenGL display. Weird since Osmos plays fine...
<vincent_> E=error, what is W?
<vincent_> W: You may want to run apt-get update...
<guntbert> vincent_: warning
<vincent_> there's a warning about duplicate sources.list
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: it could also be in your bootloader though. to help, i need more knowledge maybe someone else in here can help. but we need to know your architecture
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I have an 10.10 LTS server running and I'm getting some errors in regards to disk quotas...
<nmvictor> DasEi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/vte , that might help
<Danielc1234> Jordan_U: I am following a setup article http://library.linode.com/web-servers/nginx/php-fastcgi/ubuntu-10.10-maverick and getting stuck
<JeffJassky> 552-1048575 Kbytes used (99%) - authorized: 1048576 Kb
<Danielc1234> cant I just sign in as root or give my user 'root' priviledges? This is a pain typing in sudo, etc.
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: one thing you may try, is X could be the problem, so try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, the warning about duplicate sources.list entry is that important?
<guntbert> !noroot | Danielc1234
<ubottu> Danielc1234: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: then try to startx, if it doesn't work, put it all back the way it was by sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, not really, it will work with them being there.  You probably added partner twice (or something else)?  It's not critical at all.
<PerSeL> Hello I would like to understand 1 thing... as far as I always hear linux>windows. It's better working with CPU and so... but my laptop on batteries works in linux 1/2 h, in Windows 2-3 (with full contrast)
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, what about the suggestion to run apt-get update?
<Danielc1234> ubottu: little confused on that statement. This is my server not fort knox. I would think that was a fair question.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abe> I want a program to partion my drive
<Shadowolf> magicjoe will try that in a second.
<vincent_> ZykoticK9?
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, it's not going to fix the problem unfortunately, kinda a misleading message.  "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the duplicate if you wish.
<DasEi> nmvictor: libvte-common shall deliver it
<rodarima> :O, 1473 personas en ubuntu!! increible jaj
<Shadowolf> magicjoe I think you are right. For some reason it is confused about my driver, a version conflict.
<DasEi> nmvictor: what was the initial question ? there are some more providing the lib
<Jordan_U> Danielc1234: Instead run this: echo "console output" | sudo tee -a /etc/init.d/nginx
<fenriz> hi
<Danielc1234> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Danielc1234: You're welcome.
<magicjoe> Danielc1234: hey whats that on the left?
<Danielc1234> magicjoe: what do you mean?
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, thx
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, glad to help.
<BernardV> !++ ZykoticK9 :)
<fenriz> deutsche hier?
<vincent_> you guys are no longer angry? (you banned me a couple of days ago)
<nmvictor> DasEi: actually my problem is here [http://pastebin.com/kaetB5eH]
<guntbert> !de | fenriz
<ubottu> fenriz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DasEi> nmvictor: reading
<fenriz> alles klar
<DasEi> nmvictor: empty paste
<nmvictor> DasEi: i have libvte-dev installed, have that in mind, fixing...
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, anyway, there still is no sun java 6 in the list after runnign the apt-get update command
<Shadowolf> magicjoe it sas there is no such file or directory.
<ericpersson> just installed 10.10 on a laptop, sound, video, wlan all just worked..
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, from a terminal try "apt-cache search sun-java" to show all Sun Java packages
<ericpersson> major sweetness.. :)
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, why are those packages not in the synaptic list?
<nmvictor> DasEi: try that http://pastebin.com/i2Vu1ErH
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, are you looking for the web plugin?  or the jre / jdk?
<derp> It is true that Ubuntu will be on a tablet?
<em> when i switched it to 'make the screen blank' when i close the lid on my laptop. I then closed the lid and when i came back i couldn't get the screen to come back. I had to turn it off.
<ericpersson> how can i determine what video driver is used for the x display in 10.10? I want to make sure it doesnt use the slow vesa...
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, don't know about the synaptic issue... sorry.
<vincent_> well, I removed the openjdk before
<Sergey_IT> ericpersson, u will see tomorow
<vincent_> so then it'd be jre, right?
<ericpersson> Sergey_IT: tomorrow?
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, jre = runtime environment, while jdk = development files
<Sergey_IT> ericpersson? or after*
<ericpersson> Sergey_IT: trying to make a joke? ;)
<vincent_> I was told to uninstall the openjdk
<Sergey_IT> ericpersson, yes
<VCoolio> ericpersson: try this: grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, what are you trying to do?
<ericpersson> Sergey_IT: subtle.. :)
<vincent_> get a client of a server going
<vincent_> it had weird bugs
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: did you capitalize the X in X11?
<shcherbak> ericpersson: Additional Hardware in menu>preferencies
<vincent_> weird errors
<Danielc1234> Jordan_U: you busy?
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, "client of a server" i don't understand?  is this for a web browser (if so install the plugin)?  is this to run java (if so install the jre)?  is this to develop using java (install the jdk)?
<nmvictor> maverick came with many input devices issue, first it was the nonsensitive touchpad which i fixed, then the screen whose brightness you wouldnt adjust which im still fixing, my Home,End and PageUp&Dwn keys are still pending. Looks like dumping xorg,conf isnt going down so well, hope Natty will be different.
<lvh> Hi!
<ericpersson> Sergey_IT: seems like its using the inteldriver.. :)
<bibic682_> hi all
<ericpersson> shcherbak: thanks.. feeling lost in this point-and-click-stuff..
<DasEi> nmvictor: seems you're not alone : http://tinyurl.com/383v3dz
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: im not sure if disabling X is going to help if you found a driver conflict. you need to add a line in the file /etc/modules that says your videocard type
<vincent_> ZykoticK9, what is the "regular" java 6?
<Sergey_IT> ericpersson, with ATI video&
<Sergey_IT> ?
<ericpersson> Sergey_IT: no, its an intelcard..
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, sorry you'd need to be more specific.  they are all "regular"
<lvh> I'm trying to get a dump of all the contacts on my Nokia phone (symbian based). I do *not* want to sync with evolution since it's not my phone, I'm just trying to backup stuff. What tool should I use?
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: for me its an ati radeon 9200, so i had to put in the line radeon.apg.modeset=1 or something like that
<vincent_> If so, we recommend you to uninstall the openjdk which is installed by default for ubuntu users for instance, then to install the regular java 6 from sun/oracle.
<shcherbak> ericpersson: not sure, that you have much choice with intel cards
<vincent_> which was so
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, ? that doesn't help - i'm not sure if you need jre or jdk - you could try both i guess.
<ericpersson> shcherbak: it says no proprietary drivers.. but according to the xorg.log its using the intel driver, so it should be fine for normal desktop/browsing use i guess..
<nmvictor> DasEi: thanks, any known fixes though?
<em> why is it that when i close the lid on my laptop the wifi is disconnected. I dont want that.
<vincent_> I don't want to develop anything, I just want to use it
<Shadowolf> magicjoe "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module  has version 173.14.28, but this NVIDIA driver componenet has version 260.19.21. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver ocmponents have the same version.
<DasEi> nmvictor: can't really help there, a sudo apt-get -f install doesn't do either ?
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: that line i just mentioned was in my bootloader, and in modules it was ati-7784 something or other. but at any rate, you need to override the kernel with lines in those two files that are specific for YOUR videocard
<BernardV> vincent_: ZykoticK9 if your not sure, take the JDK, it's the JRE + some dev tools. But if you only want to execute and don't want to compile, the JRE should be sufficient.
<ZykoticK9> vincent_, then start with the sun-java6-jre (or if you need it in a web browser, also install sun-java6-plugin)
<shcherbak> ericpersson: intel drivers are quite good (compiz and some gaming - depense how stong is card)
<DasEi> nmvictor: more a try and error, try to install geany, might bring the dev
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: are you on powerpc?
<nmvictor> DasEi: geany is installed on my system'
<Shadowolf> magicjoe no, P4
<Shadowolf> Looks like I get ot have the fun of reinstalling since i have no clue how to do these other things.
<nmvictor> DasEi: reinstalling
<ZykoticK9> em, if you have the computer set to go to sleep/hibernate on lid close - then it's going to disable your wireless...
<vincent_> do you want the UK to be a kingdom or a republic?
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: just checking. don't use the exact line i used, i was just telling you the file you need to change. i don't know the line to add. you need to find the one that is for your video card
<richthegeek> hi, I've got noise from my speakers whenever the CPU is being used heavily - anyone experienced this before?
<em> ZykoticK9: but i put it on 'blank screen'
<vincent_> sorry that question doens't really make sense
<ZykoticK9> em, that's a screen saver setting isn't it?
<em> ZykoticK9: and furthermore, after i closed the lid, and it went blank screen, I came back to it several minutes later and I could not even get the screen to turn back on. I had to turn it off.
<nmvictor> DasEi: Meanwhile, all this is about an encoder that could output .3gp, know of any? If so, I'd save my self this stress
<richthegeek> hi, I've got noise from my speakers whenever the CPU is being used heavily - anyone experienced this before?
<ZykoticK9> em, check your setting in System / Preferences / Power Management.  Best of luck man.
<BernardV> nmvictor: ffmpeg can convert to 3gp
<bibic682_>  This will install java for ubuntu ......   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<ZykoticK9> em, i think you want "do nothing" for lid close
<Guest89555> @richthegeek  --  you using onboard sound?
<ZykoticK9> bibic682, your statement is only true if you've added the partner repository
<richthegeek> Guest89555: it happens both with the onboard sound and a sound card
<em> ZykoticK9: do nothing is not a choice. the least agressive thing you can set it for is "blank screen'. Otherwise your choices are suspend, hibernate, or shutdown.
<bibic682_> after installing 9.04 and updates... it works fine
<nmvictor> BernardV: well this Vive thing I was going to install was supposed to provide a better frontend to do that, or do you know the command?
<richthegeek> Guest89555: I'll try with a different set of speakers in a bit, but it doesn't occur when the speakers are disconnected from the machine (even when powered on)
<bibic682_> found it in a forum
<Guest89555> @richthegeek  --  hmm, strange.  i have only seen this with onboard devices...
<vincent_> ZykoticK9 thanks I think I got it really well fixed now
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: you might try using what i have mentioned in a google search with your video card in there. chances are, someone else had the same problem when they updated, and have solved it. so search for "add this line to /etc/modules +your videocard"
<richthegeek> Guest89555: it is a *very* cheap soundcard
<nit-wit> vincent_, how about a socialized UK. :)
<Guest89555> @richthegeek:  what sound card are you using when not using onboard?
<DasEi> nmvictor: http://tinyurl.com/39264my
<richthegeek> Guest89555: I'm not sure, all I know is it cost me about £5 on Amazon
<ZykoticK9> em, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ZykoticK9> em, oh you are correct - sorry man, i have no idea
<DasEi> nmvictor: not developed since two years,so bad chance
<Shadowolf> I don't even remember how to get to an editor from command line.
<BernardV> nmvictor: Don't know the command.. well not sure, but you could try this: ffmpeg -i inputfile.ext -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec aac -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab32 -y output.3gp
<vincent_> nit-wit, is being born on the same day as your future king enough reason to be in favor of your kingdom? I'd say yes!
<Guest89555> ahh gotcha.  it could be that it is not properly shielded from interference
<BernardV> nmvictor: If I'm correct 3gp has 8kHz sampling for audio...
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: sudo gedit filename
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: wait, no you have no gui!
<Dr_Willis> gksudo gedit filename   :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo nano filename
<vincent_> but is it enough reason for the king to have a lot of power?
<richthegeek> Guest89555: it only started happening recently (related to another issue; high XORG cpu usage during heavy screen change all of a sudden, nvidia drivers) but it's annoying as heck
<BernardV> nmvictor: Oh maybe add -ac 1
<nit-wit> vincent_, well I do miss the colonial empire.
<magicjoe> Shadowolf: sudo pico filename. or sudo vi filename
<DasEi> nmvictor: you need the gp3 on ubuntu or want to generate them fromother formats ?
<pjdelport> foo
<pjdelport> partial progress
<Dr_Willis> BernardV:  using the latest winff to convert some stuff to .3gp right now
<pjdelport> okay, once booted, i can see the USB drive fine as /dev/sdd / /dev/sdd1
<BernardV> Dr_Willis: Are the commands I gave a bit like you use?
<Guest89555> @richthegeek:  i have seen this on an older machine, i believe a northwood based intel box but with ati drivers.  i cant remember the solution however
<pjdelport> i can mount it, and see the installation files, etc.
<deschlipzick> Does it exist a program for Ubuntu, which I can check my download status on Torrent remotely??
<BernardV> Dr_Willis: It's been a while since I used it, so I'm not sure...
<Guest89555> @richthegeek:  good luck
<Dr_Willis> BernardV:  winff is generating them.. i can see what command winff uses.. but its like a 5 line command. :) it has all sorts of extra options.
<pjdelport> however, i cannot seem to get the installer's CD-ROM detection to find it
<BernardV> Dr_Willis: ok :P
<pjdelport> i tried mounting it as /cdrom, /media
<Dr_Willis> BernardV:  one could check the winff and its pre-sets  I had issues with the latest winff on ubuntu, using the windows version right now since it came with a ffmpeg with all the right options
<pjdelport> and tried symlinking /dev/cdrom to it (instead of the default sr0)
<pjdelport> but no luck
<Dr_Willis> pjdelport:  a cdrom is normally mounted to /media/SOMTHING
<nmvictor> DasEi: what was the url please, it srolled out of my irssi window and like I said, maverick brought issues like PgDwn and PgUp not working, so please paste the timyurl again, as for your latest query, i want to convert inputfile.otherformat to output,3gp
<DasEi> nmvictor: http://da.vidr.cc/2009/02/28/converting-videos-to-3gp-in-ubuntu-intrepid-810-with-ffmpeg/
<pjdelport> Dr_Willis: this is only for being booted into the Ubuntu install image itself
<BernardV> Dr_Willis: I mostly use the commandline, but lately I only convert to mp4/mkv.. so handbrake.fr is enough
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  you have tried winff yet? I cant install winff due to me using a custom ffmpeg i made.. winff package dont like that.. silly thing.
<Dr_Willis> anyone off hand recall how to 'force' a pacakge to install? winff : Depends: ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed
<pjdelport> does anyone know more about how the cdrom-detect program works?
<DasEi> nmvictor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375286       , both my ffmpeg, and also mind Dr_willi's hint of winff
<Dr_Willis> but i am using my OWN ffmpeg.. so i dont care about what winff wants
<Know1edge> Hey guys, im trying to pipe some email to php - which works, but i keep getting "The following text was generated during the delivery attempt:" but its blank after it, then includes the original message...Any idea how to fix? im running php -q to supress headers and there is no output in the script
<pjdelport> how does it actually detect/mount the installation media?
<pjdelport> where should i mount it so that cdrom-detect will look at and find it?
<magicjoe> anyone know what is wrong if i can see an XP machine under "network" in nautilus, but cannot connect to it? where do i start?
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: use checkinstall for your custom ffmpeg so apt knows about it, or install winff manually too, but you're making a mess that way in the end
<jingaling> Hey Joe - does it just time out when u try to connect or do u get a message?
<DasEi> magicjoe: which protocol ? no fw in win ? share done ? samba, ssh, .. ?
<magicjoe> DasEi: i don't get what you mean. i believe its samba
<nmvictor> DasEi: sorry for the bother again, i missed the link with intrepid while pasting to ubuntu forums one to google chrome, my PgUp PgDwn keys are dead, mind pasting it again? really sorry
<DasEi> magicjoe: how do you want to connect to the xp box ?
<DasEi> nmvictor: http://da.vidr.cc/2009/02/28/converting-videos-to-3gp-in-ubuntu-intrepid-810-with-ffmpeg/
<magicjoe> DasEi: with samba
<Guest22915> hey guys
<Guest22915> can any1 help with using gpg in the command line
<magicjoe> DasEi: I see it there, but can't connect. I think its because i set it up initially at my house, now im at my girlfriends house trying to connect to her computer.
<nmvictor> DasEi: thanks
<DasEi> magicjoe: you would set up a share(d folder) , and then connect to it : https://www.ccs.uky.edu/docs/samba.htm
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<magicjoe> DasEi: so i can see her computer, but it won't connect, and i believe i should be asking about how to let samba work on different networks?
<magicjoe> DasEi: there are shared folders on the XP machine. i can connect to them from OS X
<DasEi> magicjoe: that's ubuntu here
<Antonis> hello folks. could someone please help me remove the gnome-panel? I am not able to delete the upper panel and I don't know how to stop it from starting after killing it or upon boot
<Shadowolf> Ugh, i hat vi.
<pjdelport> does cdrom-detect have a project page or something?
<pjdelport> where can i actually find some documentation or source code?
<magicjoe> DasEi: i understand. im saying the shares work when i am booted into osx, right now, i want to connect to the shares, while booted into ubuntu. which is what i am in right now.
<hellboy2783> hello
<hellboy2783> who are you?
<DasEi> magicjoe: ah, so windows neither has a firewall nor a router ?
<magicjoe> DasEi: when i am at my house, i can connect with samba to my xp machines shares. but now at my girlfriends house, i cannot use samba to connect to her xp machine.
<hellboy2783> i need help installing gnome 3
<DasEi> !support | hellboy2783
<ubottu> hellboy2783: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<KM0201> hellboy2783: not supported yet.... try #gnome
<magicjoe> DasEi: windows has both a firewall and a router! but its no different of a setup than mine at home.
<KM0201> hellboy2783: not to mention, it's still beta.. why would you want to install it?
<hellboy2783> thank
<hellboy2783> yes
<hellboy2783> i like to try it
<DasEi> magicjoe: it is
<magicjoe> DasEi: so you are saying, i should allow samba somehow through the firewall on the XP machine?
<Dr_Willis> hellboy2783:  may be best to find some demo/live cd.. Im not even sure if its in a testable state yet.
<DasEi> magicjoe: at your home, it's the same private subnet, for your approach would need portwarding, and I'd rather tell you to use another protocol then
<DasEi> portforwarding*, magicjoe
<hellboy2783> ok..thank
<hellboy2783> i am noob on ubuntu
<steff12321> hi
<magicjoe> DasEi: ok, as long as i can access the shares from ubuntu, ill be happy. i can get to them from the Mac side of things, but i want to get to them from ubuntu. i don't care how. not messing with samba is better, because then my home stuff will still network fine.
<DasEi> magicjoe: and your description goes round and round, last said want to use ubu to connect to your home-side xp, latest telling xp to xp, ..
<steff12321> i need help, pm me anyone please
<magicjoe> DasEi: where do you get XP to XP from? i never said that!
<KM0201> steff12321: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<intok> Trying to run Braid on a GMA900, crashes with this error: Game Startup Error: Unable to set up graphics. Reason: Failed to initialize OpenGL display. Weird since Osmos plays fine...
<steff12321> this may make me sound like a moron, but how do you install things on ubuntu?
<steff12321> like external programs
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  software center is the normal way
<DasEi> magicjoe: your home, gf' home : (22:50:37) magicjoe: DasEi: when i am at my house, i can connect with samba to my xp machines shares. but now at my girlfriends house, i cannot use samba to connect to her xp machine.
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  external? vs internal? what do you mean. :)
<MrKeuner> hello, is it possible to run a script upon: 1-screen lock, 2-session logout
<racines> I want to be able to put ubuntu linux on my 8GIG USB and be able to plug it into any USB-bootable computer and continue my work. I want to know if a live USB with persistance is better than just installing ubuntu onto a USB?
<MrKeuner> in gnome?
<steff12321> like when you download something as a tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  you compile source code.  a tar.gz is just an 'archive format'
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  it could be most anything in there.
<steff12321> DR_Willis can you do me a favor?
<Dr_Willis> racines:  I do a 'full' ormal install to my flash drive. BUT if you are going to a varity of differnt machines a persistance setup may be better.
<magicjoe> DasEi: NO! i said..... at my house i have an XP machine. my girlfriend has another XP machine. I have a laptop that dual boots osx and ubuntu. at MY HOUSE, my laptop connects to MY XP MACHINE. At my GFs house, I can connect to her shares on OSX, but when i use UBUNTU i cannot connect to HER XP MACHINE.
<Pablillo> how could i troubleshoot my evolution email client
<Pablillo> I'm having problems accessing my contacts
<gusg> where should I install a different python distribution (EPD) ?
<KM0201> steff12321: if you're new, you're better off sticking w/ whats in the repositories(software center) if at all possible.
<Dr_Willis> racines:  you can have issues if you set up specific drivers. but that may not be an issue with the machines you use.
<Pablillo> after reading many forums, it seems that this is a common problem
<eryio> hi
<racines> Oh hm
<Pablillo> does anybody know about this problems?
<intok>  steff12321 system>administration>synaptic
<racines> Which is faster? Persistance or the actual install?
<VCoolio> steff12321: that should be a last resort; first find it in software center; it uses repositories, sort of databases; you can add repositories, e.g on launchpad.net there's a lot of stuff; find the homepage for what you need, see if there is a repo or a .deb file, you can click and install those easily
<eryio> how to check last reboot done by whoom ?
<Dr_Willis> gusg:  you could put it in /opt/ or /usr/local
<eryio> by cli
<DasEi> magicjoe: ah, so inhouse and not over inet just, I see. same subnet, your ubuntu and her xp ?
<magicjoe> DasEi: does that make sense now? i just want to know how to connect to my girlfriends XP machine FROM MY UBUNTU on my laptop.
<steff12321> can someone download teamviewer and help me please?
<Dr_Willis> racines:  never really notuiced.  proberl the actual install would be faster.  and have less hassles.
<racines> Which is faster? Persistance or the actual install?
<racines> (on a USB)
<magicjoe> DasEi: YES!
<KM0201> steff12321: help you with what?
<intok>  steff12321 if you want an external repo, I'd stick with the Getdeb and playdeb.net repos aswell as the official WINE repo, just follow the instructions on their sites
<mkanyicy> how do i double dereference a shell variable?
<racines> I've noticed a difference in speed between using linux on an HDD then using linux on a USB. The USB seems much slower and takes longer to startup to get to live mode. Is this nornmal?
<DasEi> magicjoe: so do a shared folder in xp and acces it via samba, or setup an ssh server on that xpmachine : http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html and connect via ssh
<magicjoe> DasEi: and I can SEE her computer under "network" in Nautilus. but when i try to connect, it times out and then fails.
<Dr_Willis> racines:  a usb is slower of course..
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> racines:  a usb is faster then a cd/live cd ive found.
<racines> well
<intok>  steff12321 otherwise, you can install almost any .deb file as if it where a windows .exe
<Dr_Willis> racines:  some day we will have usb3 :)
<DasEi> magicjoe: you need a folder with acces on her box
<racines> if I install linux on a USB rather than using live mode, will it be faster?
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, like: a='abcde' and d='a'
<pjdelport> does anyone know where the Ubuntu installer looks for its installation media?
<racines> thats the only reason Id want to do an install because it might be faster. Or would it be relatively the ame speed?
<DasEi> racines: a lot
<Dr_Willis> racines:  try it and see. it may be a bit faster.. but ive neer noticed any differance.. as i said earlier.
<digitalfiz> racines, it depends on your cd drive and the usb drive speed. sata cdroms are pretty fast
<Dr_Willis> racines:  it all depends on what you are doing i imagine..
<DasEi> racines: much fasterr
<racines> kk
<magicjoe> DasEi: THERE ARE folders on her box that are shared.........or else i wouldn't be able to access the SHARES on MY OXS from HER BOX. SO the shares are THERE but SAMBA won't connect to them!
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, then echo *magic* on $d should give 'abcde'
<steff12321> Dr_Willis: can you download teamviewer and help me for like 2 mins please?
<digitalfiz> racines, and some usb drives can be really slow
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  got a url? i can try i guess.
<MrKeuner> hello, in Gnome, how is it possible to run a script upon: 1-screen lock?, 2-session logout?
<Dr_Willis> racines:  ive noticed VERY differnt speeds in usb flash drives.. newer ones are a lot better these days
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: a='abcde'; d="$a"
<steff12321> Dr_Willis: you can find it on the software center, or at www.teamviewer.com for windows
<magicjoe> AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
<neriukas> :DDD
<DasEi> ?
<DasEi> connect to server..
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: I wouldn't call that "double dereferencing", I would call that two assignments, where the second is dereferencing a variable.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see any teamviewer in the repos..
<Dr_Willis> I see a teamspeak..
<steff12321> Dr_Willis what OS do you have
<steff12321> ?
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  Win7 next to me.. 10.10 here.
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, i have a scenario like: for i in t a A ; do echo $i "=>" *magic* on $i ; done
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  Timex Sinclare 1000 on the wall.. :P
<steff12321> download it from teamviewer.com on the windows 7
<steff12321> lol
<steff12321> wait
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: Please explain what you are actually trying to accomplish. I have no idea what you mean by "*magic*".
<steff12321> ill send the link
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: its a nice third party app, vnc over nat and fw, even, free for non commercial,else unpayable
<steff12321> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup.exe
<steff12321> run that on windows, and make sure to run it not install it
<vincent_> nit-wit, so socialistic is anarchistic?
<vincent_> no, that's going too far
<YankeesFan> is it worth to upgrade to quad core?
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  and the point of all this is what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> YankeesFan:  depends on the $$ differance.
<steff12321> to install an IRC bot
<DasEi> ask in #hardware, YankeesFan
<intok> steff12321 install wine and give it a whirl, else there are several similar apps in the repos
<Dr_Willis> steff12321:  and how is this supposed to be helpng do that?
<Jordan_U> !ot | vincent_ nit-wit
<ubottu> vincent_ nit-wit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nit-wit> vincent_, I don't follow you, could you elaborate.
<chris_osx> steff12321: irc bots are evil unless they serve  an accepted purpose like ubottu
<steff12321> intok : PM me because im new to this and am therefore a moron
<YankeesFan> Dr_Willis, all i do is basic stuff like email office photos youtube music and occasinally some games but not heavy gaming
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, ok, refer to http://paste.ubuntu.com/548656/ line 108 to line 116
<Dr_Willis> YankeesFan:  if its just a few $$ difrerance - id upgrade..
<Dr_Willis> YankeesFan:  more then $100. perhaps not.
<Dr_Willis> Its easier to upgrade the HD and viideo cards.. harder to upgrade a cpu later.
<YankeesFan> Dr_Willis, x2 250 is 60$ with x4 i think 100$??
<Dr_Willis> $40 diff. id go for it.
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, Im trying to set audio file metadata tags a tag at a time
<YankeesFan> i currently have a sempron
<nit-wit> lol
<neriukas> my amd sempron(tm) 3000+ lol old processor :D
<YankeesFan> Dr_Willis, the x2 is 3Ghz while the x4 is 2.8Ghz should i go dual core if i am not doing any heavy stuff?
<Pici> YankeesFan: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you have hardware questions please use ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<YankeesFan> Pici, k
<Dr_Willis> YankeesFan:  for the trivial amount of $$ differange.. i would go 4x
<neriukas> pici, :P
<YankeesFan> k
<VCoolio> YankeesFan: I just assembled a new pc, didn't go for it; invest in faster dual core I'd say, the software is the bottleneck, only some games and a few stuff more can make use of quad
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  untill next year, or month, or whatever.. :)
<YankeesFan> ok i am guessing i will go with dual core but get 6GB ram
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: this is ubuntu remember, I guess new stuff won't be implemented that fast here :)
<Dr_Willis> YankeesFan:  its easier to upgrade ram later, then upgrade the cpu.. but do what you want.
<chris_osx> YankeesFan: i have got an athlon ii 245 and it performs great
<Antonis> could someone please help me remove the gnome-panel? I am not able to delete the upper panel and I don't know how to stop it from starting after killing it or upon boot
<n0sferatu> hi there
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  i do lots of video reencoding.. the 4core seems  to help a lot  more then the slightly faster  2core would.
<Dr_Willis> Antonis:  you want ALL panels gone?
<ZykoticK9> I was wondering if it's possible to disable compiz effects (shadow in this case) for one application, it's gkrellm.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/130121 in CCSM/Windows Decorator I tried adding "any & !(class=gkrellm)" to the Shadow Windows box but no change.
<YankeesFan> Dr_Willis, yeah i guess i will do with quad core, since i do plan to do video editing once college starts up again =)
<turgon> hello, how can i track my keyboard usage? ie the number of key i press?
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: video encoding, yes, I guess; but with email and office and stuff you'll soon be stuck on disk speed instead of cpu
<Antonis> Dr_Willis, I did remove/delete the bottom one by right-clicking and then Delete panel but that option is disabled on the upper one
<Antonis> I want to get rid of them all tyes, but I also want to be able to restore them if I want so in the feature
<Dr_Willis> Antonis:  correct.. by defailt you cant get rid of them all.
<Dr_Willis> Antonis:  i'd just set one to auto hide. and leave it alone.
<SidP> hi! i have just installed lucid on my xps 16. i can't get the wireless to work. it's got an intel 6200. any inputs?
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, oh, the easier way: I want to do this but for variables with any characters values: first='3'; second='first'; echo "$[second]"
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: That code desperately needs comments, I'm still not completely sure what you're trying to do but I think this page will be usefull to you: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/006 . Please read an carefully consider the "Obligitory Note" section.
<Antonis> Dr_Willis, well that way it will show everytime I move the mouse at the top.. won't it?
<Dr_Willis> Antonis:  or tot he side or whever you drag it..  so what?
<Dr_Willis> Antonis:  i recall some forum threads on totally removeing the panles, and some chat about it at some ubuntu blog sites. like omgubuntu,  and webupd8
<SidP> anyone?
<dwarder> me?
<Antonis> Dr_Willis, I did disable the expand option and enabled autohide and move the panel to the bottom and since I am using awn it wont bother me there :) thanks!
<SidP> hi! i have just installed lucid on my xps 16. i can't get the wireless to work. it's got an intel 6200. any inputs? any help would be appreciated
<person> Hi, ubuntu 11.04 does not recognize my cd-rom
<Tetsuo55> my ayatwm ia reporting 100% cpu usage, but in the system monitor i can only account for 25% of it
<person> help please
<Tetsuo55> my system*
<ZykoticK9> person, reask in #ubuntu+1
<panky75> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<panky75> \list
<person> thanks
<Tetsuo55> how can i found out what is causing the 100% cpu usage?
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, thank you very much for that link. It gave me a second opinion!! cheers
<ZykoticK9> Tetsuo55, in a terminal type "top"
<DasEi> Tetsuo55: install htop and look
<oskar-> Tetsuo55:  "top" will list it at the top
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: You're welcome.
<penthief> Hi, I am trying to dualboot Ubuntu on a HP Mini 110. I shrunk the windows partition and am left with an unusable, unallocated partition. If I try to install a FS on it I get an error about there being a maximum 4 primary partitions.
<penthief> s/unallocated partition/unallocated space
<Ruudjah> I am writing a game using HTML5 (GWT/Java). Are html5 apps "allowed" in the Ubuntu software center?
<DasEi> penthief: so goto work with logical drives
<Tetsuo55> ok found it
<Tetsuo55> thanks
<penthief> DasEi: Surely i
<intok> Trying to run Braid on a GMA900, crashes with this error: Game Startup Error: Unable to set up graphics. Reason: Failed to initialize OpenGL display. Weird since Osmos plays fine...
<penthief> .. need a fresh partition to do that?
<DasEi> penthief: a common hd may have 4 primary partitons, but can use extended ones with almost countless logicaql drives in it, ubuntu against win doesn't require a primary to work (xp)
<person> ok, nobody helps me on ubuntu plus 1...
<person> still waiting
<bluezone_> intok, make sure you have the best drivers available installed for your video card, can do you lspci please? ill show you which one
<KM0201> SidP: i the machine wired to a router right now?
<penthief> DasEi: What can I do from GParted right now?
<person> sigh
<DasEi> penthief: idk, open aterminal ..
<DasEi> penthief: apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> penthief: sudo*
<intok> bluezone_ And what driver would that be seeing as there is only the foss intel driver
<KM0201> person: thenw hy did you download a release that is very early in development? surely you expected problems.
<DasEi> penthief: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bluezone_> intok, type lspci in a terminal and send it to me using pastebin
<xev_> histo, my desktop pc have 2 nic eth0 and eth1. eth0 connected to router (internet). I want to my laptop connect to internet via my desktop (eth1) using same subnet on my router (192.168.1.0/24). I tried using "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE" and enable ip_forward and it work. but different subnet. (eth1=192.168.0.1)..what I'm trying to do is using same subnet router.
<penthief> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<penthief> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548662/
<DasEi> penthief: so what you got there are 4 primary win-partis, 3xntfs, one fat32.. need to kill and/or resize one
<bluezone_> intok, ?
<Russia> Hi all
<Russia> 2 days ago, I installed ubuntu onto my hard drive
<Russia> I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday, and I also run Windows 7
<DasEi> penthief: wierd, looks like a ubu install on ntfs with htat seperate /boot
<chiques> I have a file which is constantly being updated but would like to plot the data. Any recommendations?
<MrKeuner> hello, in Gnome, how is it possible to run a script upon: 1-screen lock?, 2-session logout?
<bluezone_> Russia, what is your question?
<penthief> DasEi: Probably a live USB stick.
<Russia> I was just on Win7, and went to boot onto ubuntu. However, now I cannot, since my computer can't find either operating system
<DasEi> penthief: no, talking about /dev/sda1
<skulltip> what do you mean chiques
<bluezone_> Russia, humm, when you start your computer you don't get a boot menu?
<st4cky> Hi. I have a little problem: ifconfig wlan0 up --> true but startig wpa_supplicant like this: wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa.conf -B
<st4cky> says that the option ioctl is not supported :S
<penthief> DasEi: That might be HP's cut down Linux distro. It's called QuickWeb or something.
<chiques> skulltip, I have a file which minicom is constantly updating, how can I keep a realtime plot of the data in that file?
<delinquentme> is there a chat program that will accept file transfers over AIm for ubuntu?
<DasEi> penthief: ic
<Sergey_IT> Russia, join #ubuntu-ru
<Russia> bluezone_: My boot menu goes as far as to let me choose which device to boot from
<intok> bluezone_  http://pastebin.com/BwfCzhEe
<Russia> Sergey_IT: I'm not russia
<Russia> *russian
<chiques> skulltip, I checked out gnuplot but it seems a bit complicated. I'm just wondering if there is an easier way
<oskar-> chiques:  perhaps you want to run: tail -f file
<bluezone_> Russia, you mean which operation system correct?
<Sergey_IT> Russia, sorry )
<bluezone_> operating*
<chiques> oskar-, I'll give that a shot
<DasEi> penthief: so next is current win, then there are two more, one recovery maybe and a tine fat32
<penthief> DasEi: In fact maybe I should delete that. Still, I'm confused as to why shrinking my Windows partition caused me to have a 100GB unallocated, unusable block. fdisk -l doesn't seem to show you that
<DasEi> tiny*
<Russia> bluezone_: No, which device
<oskar-> chiques:  ah, ok, graphic plots. tail -f will not help much then
<penthief> DasEi: The tiny fat32 is recovery
<Ph03b3> for some reason my root has been mounted as read only. how can I remount it?
<omani> i cant see my facebook buddys in pidgin anymore. any reason for this?
<chiques> oskar-, Oh, OK
<penthief> DasEi: No, HP Tools
<omani> facebookchat is installed.
<bluezone_> Russia, i don't understand what you mean, it doesnt say something like ubuntu (number) and then under windows 7 (loader) ?
<DasEi> penthief: usual approch is install ubu, install win, boot live , save mbr and then reinstall grub
<Russia> bluezone_: It did, now that screen doesn't appear.
<skulltip> what type of data is this, never heard of minicom. what do you want to plot
<bluezone_> Russia, so what happens instead
<oskar-> Ph03b3:  you should check for the reason why that happened. to mount it writable again, run: mount -o remount,rw /
<DasEi> penthief: hp is evil to ms, If I wouldn't no better, hehe
<DasEi> now*
<xev_> any one can help me with ipforwarding?
<ubuntu> where am i ?
<SidP> KM0201, yes i am!
<penthief> DasEi: Right. I don't have any Windows install media however so I suppose that process cannot apply.
<Russia> bluezone_: First, it says "Error: no module found", then "Aborted, Press any key to exit"
<ivanM42Orion> hi
<DasEi> penthief: hm, problem then
<bluezone_> Russia, and your sure you hard drive is correctly plugged in? i would unplung both the cable and the power and replug it
<DasEi> penthief: you will loose something, and a install aunder 10 gig.. won't give much fun, though fits
<bluezone_> intok, wait a sec i'm looking into it
<Russia> bluezone_: I beleive it is, It was working right before the reboot.
<SidP> hi! i have just installed lucid on my xps 16. i can't get the wireless to work. it's got an intel 6200. any inputs? any help would be appreciated
<penthief> DasEi: I'm hoping I can start using that 100GB unallocated block with it!
<bluezone_> Russia, hummm
<DasEi> penthief: i don't see that
<red2kic> SidP: Check Additional Hardware Drivers in System --> Pref/Admin
<Russia> bluezone_: It acknoweldges the hard drive is there too, if I interpreted my BIOS' information correctly
<penthief> No, you don't. GParted does show it -- as unallocated. The install USB declared it unusable.
<bluezone_> Russia, unplug any usb drives you have connected
<SidP> red2kic, it doesn't show anything there
<DasEi> penthief: fromfdisk all cylinders are in use
<bluezone_> Russia, or anything that the computer may be booting off
<bluezone_> Russia, including cd's
<Russia> bluezone_: No CDs in the drive, and no USB drive either
<MrKeuner> hello, in Gnome, how is it possible to run a script upon: 1-screen lock?, 2-session logout?
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> hey all.. i was wondering if anyone could recommend a web based bittorrent client
<bluezone_> Russia, hmmm
<penthief> DasEi: Sectors 232060928 - 453244927 apparently.
<Russia> bluezone_: And A correction, it says "no module name found" instead of "Error: No module found" as I had previously said
<red2kic> SidP: Ah. Dunno. "lspci" would list everything (including your wireless)
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  most of them have web interfaces..  there is also  some command line ones that have a web interface/options.. and utorrent now has a 32bit port to linux. that is web interface only
<DasEi> MrKeuner: look for their initscripts under /etc/init, but I'm off soon
<ZykoticK9> n_i_x|ZzZzZz, if you run apache then torrentflux is in the ubuntu repo - pretty good.
<SidP> red2kic,  it's got an intel 6200. it shows that there
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: cool... thanks.. I don't have X installed as this is a headless NAS box..
<SidP> KM0201, any idea on how to fix this?
<bluezone_> Russia, humm... this is profoundly wierd, what did you change before rebooting?
<KM0201> SidP: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MrKeuner> DasEi, which one belongs to lock screen, how can I find
<SidP> KM0201,  lucid
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> ZykoticK9: torrentflux looked outdated based on torrentflux.com
<KM0201> SidP: did you just install it?
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  i think rtorrent may be worth looking into
<SidP> KM0201,  yes
<MrKeuner> DasEi, cat initscript | grep -i lock?
<ZykoticK9> n_i_x|ZzZzZz, ya - that's kinda true
<DasEi> penthief: fdisk shows that different, if so, should be able to use windows to format it
<KM0201> SidP: google suggests it's fully supported in 10.10.. maybe consider installing the current version
<penthief> DasEi: Well I have a couple of things to try then. Thanks for your help!
<SidP> ahhh ok! do i just upgrade or consider a reformat and then install?
<DasEi> cu
<Russia> bluezone_: besides application preferences, nothing of importance, and even those applications weren't important
<xMOLATZEN_DUx> hi, what is the channel for scoritsh people using linux? thanks
<bluezone_> intok, first of all i would suggest reinstalling that ubuntu driver, if that doesn't work then get one from here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2301&DwnldID=13815&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss
<KM0201> SidP: either one i guess.. i always clean install.. .boot a live CD(or USB) of 10.10, and see if your wifi works.
<red2kic> SidP: Upgrade is easier -- but I always advise to go for full clean install. Heh.
<MrKeuner> xMOLATZEN_DUx, try #scotlug
<bluezone_> Russia, hummm
<matematikaadit> i have problem with netbeans, it gave me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/548670/
<SidP> KM0201, red2kic i haven't done anything to the system yet so if i go for the upgrade, is there anything that could go wrong or anything i need to worry about?
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: rtorrent looks like it's ncurses based... I rarely download torrents tho so I guess it's fine
<bluezone_> Russia, it is wierd because i also did 10.10/ win v7 mind you i havent went back to windows yet
<matematikaadit> that warning shows after i install ruby and ruby on rails in netbeans
<KM0201> SidP: well, your wireless isn't working now, so ig uess there's the risk of it not working in the upgrade, but like i said, i don't upgrade, ever
<red2kic> SidP: Something always go wrong. It's the fact of life. Look at you. Brand new Lucid install and you got no wireless.
<SidP> KM0201,  ok then i shall usb it. that is an option right?
<SidP> red2kic, yeah i just got this laptop but on the previous one, it worked out of the box
<Russia> bluezone_: Would I be able to access all my files by booting from a LiveCD, possibly?
<needlez> SidP: do a fresh install, its much cleaner... second when you do the install don't let your kernel update to kernel 2.6.35-24 there are bugs in it... its posted and noted in the forum
<KM0201> SidP: i would think... download the ISO, and boot it.. and see what happens.. also, are you download 32 or 64bit?
<bluezone_> Russia, yeah you will
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  i thinkit has a web interface plugin.
<Kelocena> Ohmigosh!
<red2kic> SidP: Any chance you have hard switch off? (external wifi swtich0.
<Kelocena> People are talking!
<bluezone_> Russia, make backups for now i guess
<SidP> KM0201, i was just about to ask that. my laptop has 6gb of ram, what should i go for?
<Kelocena> :D
<Dr_Willis> SidP:  i always use 64bit if the hardware supports it
<needlez> SidP: I'd go with the 64 bit if you have 6GB of RAM
<SidP> red2kic, it's got one of those touch buttons so i can't really make out... i think it is on becuase it says device not ready in the menu. when i press it again, it goes to wireless disables
<Demoneo> О_о есть кто?
<needlez> SidP: if you get the system up and running and have wifi issue pm me
<red2kic> SidP: Meh. Go for the clean Maverick installation. Report back. If not, then you probably need one of the drivers. Nothing wrong with having fully updated system. :)
<SidP> Dr_Willis,  needlez thanks have started the download. will get back to you if it persists
<needlez> SidP: kk keep me posted
<SidP> red2kic,  oh i've been at it for so long now. just got the machine a week back. all was going well but just couldn't resist UBUNTU any longer. hahah i guess i'm addicted to it
<SidP> needlez,  sir yes sir
<needlez> SidP: thx
<Russia> bluezone: So, no Idea what's wrong?
<ivanM42Orion> Есть
<Russia> Well, I guess I'll start backing up my comp now...
<SidP> needlez,  red2kic  another question. do i keep a seperate partition for root and data?
<c00kiemon5ter> hi people
<c00kiemon5ter> what's the name of the git package ?
<skulltip> ahhh a cookie monster  j/k
<skulltip> git?
<bluezone> Russia, if you already unplugged and replugged you harddrive no,  i would have to be there to see whats wrong xD
 * c00kiemon5ter secretely steals a cookie from skulltip 
<c00kiemon5ter> :D
<racines> IF I install ubuntu on a USB (not live mode, actually install), would anything mess up if I booted it onto multiple machines?
<Russia> bluezone: I could try doing that, if you think I should
<red2kic> SidP: Well, if you wish to preserve your data, you should create a separate partition for /home.  I do keep backup of /etc/ for system-wide configuration.
<Ph03b3> racines, yes
<em> !info pngcrush
<ubottu> pngcrush (source: pngcrush): optimizes PNG (Portable Network Graphics) files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.9-1 (maverick), package size 57 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Ph03b3> racines, you will not be able to boot this on a machine of different arch
<SidP> red2kic,  could you guide me on how to do it?
<racines> so I'm better off using persistance mode?
<c00kiemon5ter> skulltip: I have no idea, I just want to explain some things to some people, and they have to install git first ... :/
<red2kic> SidP: I'm more comfortable syncing all my data to my computer than creating partitions.
<red2kic> !home | SidP
<ubottu> SidP: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<c00kiemon5ter> thanks :)
<Ph03b3> racines, other than that there should be no problem
<Russia> bluezone: You think it's something I should do?
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: I just found transmission.. looks pretty good.. not sure if it performs as well as rtorrent.. but with my limited use it may be okay
<racines> well what would you personally do? persistance mode or an install on a USB?
<skulltip> i was being smart allec
<red2kic> SidP: I'm not sure but if you install Ubuntu,  there should be separate home partition options (I don't use Desktop CD)
<bluezone> Russia,  sure just make sure your computer is off while you do it, and un plugged (and while its unplugged press the on button 3 times to make sure/)
<bluezone> and don't bend any pins
<SidP> red2kic,  i remember having it done before but i don't quite know how to do it anymore. i'll google it. anyway the version i'm getting reads amd 64. i have intel processor. that ok?
<Russia> bluezone: It's a lappy, I just need to remove my batt.
<skulltip> is remote desktop access unsafe/unsecure to use? it seems to be the true concept of what I would call a private cloud
<red2kic> SidP: amd64 is just a name for x86_64 (because amd came up with it first). Having intel or amd processors.... either are fine as long as your machine are capable of 64bit.
<bluezone> Russia, right :)
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  that one is python based. its the default on normal ubuntu installs.
<Jordan_U> red2kic: I would do a normal install. About the only hardware configuration not done automatically durin boot is if you've installed proprietary drivers.
<bluezone> Russia, wat
<red2kic> SidP: i386 stands for 32bit. amd64 stands for 64bit.
<jgke08> http://blog.feenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ - FREENODE STAFF WANTS YOU TO BE SAFE WHILE USING FREENODE. PLEASE READ THIS AND MAKE CERTAIN YOU'RE SAFE OUT THERE! jgke08 langvann Guest623 _luke zanni LunaVorax_ kuvu anon33_ darkwurm j_ack_ Chunjee Snake Kelocena johzephine_ manio matematikaadit PurplePeter Prodego b__ stealthc nogagplz_ Russia nippoo skip edward_ dreamer000_ johny_mnemonic mal10c n_i_x|ZzZzZz BentFranklin cch338 benju 
<jgke08> http://blog.feenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ - FREENODE STAFF WANTS YOU TO BE SAFE WHILE USING FREENODE. PLEASE READ THIS AND MAKE CERTAIN YOU'RE SAFE OUT THERE! d1g1ta11 ChiefB SidP rgoytacaz enmand Lapcrow kanaly scooter2 WinstonSmith ezraw jid GangsTinha elnur pure_hate andy28 Nisstyre65 StrangeCharm pricespin_craig hoody ivanM42Orion garri forceflow lwizardl jrocha MrKeuner racines chris_osx halvors1 neriukas Rzz_Brzotrzz seiflotf
<jgke08> http://blog.feenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ - FREENODE STAFF WANTS YOU TO BE SAFE WHILE USING FREENODE. PLEASE READ THIS AND MAKE CERTAIN YOU'RE SAFE OUT THERE! faith_ brishu NEXUS-6 dorbin ______xD [diablo] veovis_muaddib tux KM0201 lvh thoeger nosaj le0 QPrime Callum__ Lattyware nit-wit ericpersson pradeep Defense|Twin rodarima sechrist w_wilkins richardr biella sebikul dotblank cypha Murdox whiteda chd Islington IvaN`_ Jordan_U Da
<jgke08> http://blog.feenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ - FREENODE STAFF WANTS YOU TO BE SAFE WHILE USING FREENODE. PLEASE READ THIS AND MAKE CERTAIN YOU'RE SAFE OUT THERE! amazin spartan07 mongy rjune Darwin4Ever olskolirc jfroebe grkblood MengXingHun claw AaronMT-1 newlund nijabo ooga pothos KindOne mguy Tetsuo55 glupen edoceo extor PleXuS ZykoticK9 gsal KD7SPO-rod theAdib aerolite dzup2 coz_ Frozenball Ahadiel MohammadAG bsmith093 rifter pino
<jgke08> http://blog.feenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ - FREENODE STAFF WANTS YOU TO BE SAFE WHILE USING FREENODE. PLEASE READ THIS AND MAKE CERTAIN YOU'RE SAFE OUT THERE! smw andeh` githogori Gerwin rizzuh m00se miniuser sk0rv dl0c litlebuda rhett n0sq wrektjet Auv5 Smaug JesusFreak316 Nepherius jon8 lapion disturbed opengeard ShakeyJake Amoz gaz00 troyen fgump jessec Chewtoy misnix ghostlines naiad N2Deep_ Vampire0 danopia geekbri ethernet ge
<FloodBot2> jgke08: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SidP> red2kic,  thought so. besides that was the only one it showed so it had to be compatible i guess. been at it for way too long haha. sorry if i continue with the n00by questions
<MrKeuner> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<GangsTinha> jgke08: s
<KM0201> are those idiots still trying to post that malware link?
<SidP> red2kic, it might amaze you. i'm an electronics engineer :p
<bluezone> Russia, nvm, if it is your laptop then you probably didn't unplug it accidentely
<LoRez> addregex ^http://blog.feenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ - FREENODE
<LoRez> fails...
<nippoo> feenode? ;P
<Callum__> lol
<Kelocena> Oh dear.
<Prodego> don't click that
<Russia> bluezone: Is it still work a try?
<Kelocena> No kidding...
<skulltip> SidP - it amazes me, have you moved to mexico or china?
<red2kic> SidP: It is best not to assume anything. I don't think you're noob (and we hate that word here). You're here to learn. :)
<Callum__> who would have thought the total opposite of freenode is just one letter away
<Arachon> Is there a proper channel for discussion regarding Ubuntu One, or would this be the right place?
<olskolirc> what could possibly be an emergency in a chat room geeze
<bluezone> Russia, yeah, but reask your question here first though, someone else may have an answer
<Smaug> supercom32_: oh my
<Smaug> why?
<Dr_Willis> Arachon:  theres #ubuntuone
<olskolirc> someone need an ambulance? QQ
<SidP> skulltip - you say that because?
<MrKeuner> Arachon, I think #ubuntuone exists
<ilpa> Anyone else have Airport Extreme issues with 10.04? I've found this workaround [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314036 ] but it's for ppc.
<elricsfate> guys nautilus suddenly doesnt theme itself anymore. whats the problem?
<Smaug> LoRez
 * Arachon heads over to #ubuntuone
<skulltip> that's where all the work is now, and maybe india
<Arachon> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> elricsfate:  clarify what you mean.
<olskolirc> Dr_Willis, do you have a pic i can hold?
<SidP> skulltip,  yes i'm indian :)
<SidP> red2kic, indeed
<elricsfate> Dr_Willis: When I pick theme while other window's will remain themed (for example if I pick a theme with black window bars the windows bars are black in all windows but nautilus)
<niadh> can someone point me to documentation on how to set up an email server under ubuntu, one that starts at a pretty basic level
<VCoolio> elricsfate: you're not running nautilus as root?
<elricsfate> VCoolio: Normal user. Unless it started itself as root for some reason.
<red2kic> elricsfate: Try killing nautilus.  "nautilus -q"
<geekbri> niadh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<rampageoberon> hi, i'm having some trouble with notify-send - it doesn't show the notification on screen for some reason. Please help
<Russia> I just installed ubuntu 10.4 on my hard drive using a LiveCD 2 days ago, and I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday. I daul-boot win7 on the computer ubuntu is on. I was just on windows 7, and rebooted to go on ubuntu. However, upon turning the computer back on, I get the messages "no module name found" and "aborted. press any key to exit", and I can't boot onto win7 nor ubuntu. any idea what's wrong?
<matematikaadit> hello, i have this warning in netbeans http://paste.ubuntu.com/548670/, how can i fix it?
<VCoolio> rampageoberon: any error output?
<neriukas> jgke08 are you still here? :D
<niadh> geekbri: Does that include setting up email addresses for a domain too?
<elricsfate> that seesmt o have worked
<elricsfate> thanks guys
<elricsfate> weird bug :/
<geekbri> niadh: there are links to more guides at the bottom.  i believe it might have it in that one though
<rampageoberon> VCoolio: no error, returns me to the command prompt again promptly
<niadh> geekbri: Thanks, will look into that
<Kelocena> Russia, sorry for the useless reply, but do you know if things work on a fresh install of 10.10?
<Russia> Kelocena: Hm?
<VCoolio> rampageoberon: that's normal, but it should show the popup of couse
<Kelocena> All I know is I've had trouble with using the "upgrade" button in Update Manager before, but reformating and freshly installing fixed the issue.
<rampageoberon> VCoolio: just noticed it wasn't working, last time i tried using it was with hardy where it worked fine. Unfortunately no popup shown
<Kelocena> I've heard other people say that too. But I'm no expert. Sadly.
<MadPierrot> My sound isn't working on 10.10.  Model is Realtek ALC889A
<wers> I'm getting the MacBook Air 11" with 1.4ghz C2D. I love its size, but am concerned about futureproofing. the most CPU hungry thing I do is to occasionally compile GNOME Shell. it won't be underpowered, right?
<Kelocena> ohei. Join the broken sound club :D
<MadPierrot> :-)
<Kelocena> What's wrong with your sound?
<maco> wers: i think itd be fine. a core 2 duo is pretty hefty
<bluezone> MadPierrot, it doesn't work at all?
<MadPierrot> Kelocena, bluezone No it doesn't work at all
<maco> wers: i have a 2ghz c2d and it runs at 800mhz most of the time
<Kelocena> I'm pretty sure my issue is a bug. And I posted on the forums and no one has replied. Huzzah. Should I report it? >_>
<bluezone> MadPierrot, now for the devastating question, are you sure it is not on mute?
<Kelocena> hurr hurr
<maco> Kelocena: yes. ubuntu-bug -s audio
<MadPierrot> bluezone, I am pretty sure it isn't, but I'll double check :-)
<Sergey_IT> Russia, may be you need to reinstall grub from liveCD
<Russia> Sergey_IT: Can  you tell me how to do that?
<wers> maco, sounds good
<bluezone> MadPierrot, yeah... it might be one of those "wheres the eras..." ow crap it is in my hand things :)
<hihihi100> how can I uninstall a file I installed via sudo apt-get install fgfs-atlas ?
<MadPierrot> bluezone, Yeah it's not muted
<erUSUL> hihihi100: sudo apt-get purge fgfs-atlas
<trojan_spike> hihihi100, sudo apt-get remove'name'
<bluezone> MadPierrot, how are you trying to test your sound though
<MadPierrot> bluezone, I'm playing an mp3 I know works, and I have also done the aplay stuff
<Russia> Sergey_IT: If I have 10.10 on my HDD, would it matter if it was a 10.04 LTS liveCD?
<raggik> hi
<bluezone> MadPierrot, can you do lspci please? that is wierd
<Kelocena> Maco: I have no idea what that is. It looks like shell. Why are you throwing shell at me? D:
<bluezone> you sure you have the mp3 codecs right
<MadPierrot> Pretty sure, lemme double check the aplay thing again
<maco> Kelocena: thats the command to report an audio bug and automatically include a whole bunch of audio debugging info to make it easier for developers to fix your bug
<Kelocena> ooooh
<bluezone> MadPierrot, i guess you can try : ubuntu-bug -s audio, not my idea though, it is maco's xD
<wafflesausage> Hey, my sound occasionally stops working. Is there a daemon that i should reset to get it to work again? Note: restarting always solves the issue
<MadPierrot> bluezone, the output for the lspci is long
<Sergey_IT> Russia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MadPierrot> You want the whole thing, or just the sound?
<Kelocena> See... the thing is... about debugging. I don't even know what to do. No, I know how to get the info. It's just, I don't even know where to begin.
<bluezone> MadPierrot copy and paste to pastebin
<maco> wafflesausage: possibly some program's not releasing the sound device when its done? you can kill them all and reset the sound drivers with:   sudo alsa force-reload
<Russia> Sergey_IT: Thank you
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: transmission documentation sucks terribly... I got the web interface setup but have no idea what the username and password are.. and there are no settings in settings.json for it
<MadPierrot> bluezone, http://pastebin.com/BJ6RCV0R
<Sergey_IT> Russia, be carefull
<jose__> Can anyone give me a command to find the UUID of a drive?
<wafflesausage> maco: thanks
<Russia> Sergey_IT: Big risks involved, I'm assuming?
<erUSUL> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<maco> Kelocena: thankfully there is a team of people working to ask the right questions on the bug reports :) that command's auto-magic stuff keeps them from having to ask for the same set of log files and hardware info from everyone though so you get fewer questions in your email to answer about the bug
<queso> In xterm, I can no longer access options using ctrl-click.  Any idea why?
<maco> jose__:  ubottu's last thing was at you
<MrKeuner> hello, in Gnome, how is it possible to run a script upon: 1-screen lock?, 2-session logout?
<bluezone> MadPierrot, in the meanwhile try ubuntu-bug -s audio
<Russia> Sergey_IT: Would it be ok if the liveCD i have is ubuntu 10.04?
<Kelocena> Maco: So they'll tell me what I need to get the debug info from?
<Sergey_IT> Russia, better to use 10.10 CD, but i'm not shure
<maco> Kelocena: yep
<MadPierrot> bluezone, Yeah that's what I am doing right now
<jose__> Alright thanks, man that's precisely what I was looking for.
<Kelocena> yaaay
<wafflesausage> MrKeuner: You want to run a script that runs a command after you logout?
<Russia> Sergey_IT: If I'm not mistaken, 10.10 and 10.04 LTS bot use grub2
<lucas_> how can I make a big empty file (say 200GB...) without preallocating the space for it?
<jose__> Yeah, I'm pretty sure about that too.
<MrKeuner> wafflesausage, before logging out
<maco> Russia: if new installs. upgrades dont change it though -- too dangerous
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  i never use it. so no idea.   there may be a .transmission dir/file or somthing.
<MrKeuner> wafflesausage, I'd like to run a unison command
<Russia> maco: Does that mean a 10.04 liveCD would work?
<Sergey_IT> Russia, yes, fnd there is special recovery disks for repaire grub
<maco> Russia: to modify grub2? sue
<maco> *sure
<wers> would compiling huge software like GNOME Shell be significantly faster on an SSD?
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  with the gui here. I just 'enable web inteface' and connect to -> http://localhost:9091/transmission/web/  dident even need a username/pass by default
<wafflesausage> MrKeuner: Oh yeah, you'd kind of have to. I think there might be something that you can put in cron to do that, but i'm not sure
<trojan> Russell``, google 'super grub loader' .. a live iso to boot windows and linux OS's
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  theres a 'use authencation' option where i can set a name/pass.   but its greyd out by default
<Russia> maco: So, I could use a 10.04 livecd to repair my grub.cfg so I can boot into my comp again?
<maco> Russia: yeah
<lucas_> how can I make a big empty file (say 200GB...) without preallocating the space for it?
<rooks> wers, get ram-ssd for ultra fast compile times, firend of mine has ram-ssd and flash-ssd, and project that took 2 min to compile , he said it compiles in 5-7 sec
<Russia> maco: Wonderful! thanks for the help, I was afraid I'd have to format my hard drive
<Dr_Willis> lucas_:  ext4 has some 'extents' feature that does that i thought.. but ive no idea how you would manually force it to do that.
<trojan> lucas_, how do u mean?? it kinda sounds impossible,, have u got 200 to spare?
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: hrmm.. it prompts me for a username and password here... I've got no GUI and there are no username/password params in the settings.. k.. I'll keep digging
<wers> rooks, cool
<red2kic> n_i_x|ZzZzZz: Use ssh -Y to forward the GUI?
<wafflesausage> MrKeuner: Try creating a file called .bash_logoutand see if it works. anyway, i gtg
<trojan> Russell``, ur best to use the 'super grub loader' to get into ur OS,, then from there to re-install the grub..
<wafflesausage> .bash_logout **
<red2kic> n_i_x|ZzZzZz: Furthmore, install transmission-qt (forward the X). Configure your setup. Then uninstall it afterward.
<lucas_> well, was just thinking about dynamic disks, like vhd on windows, where you begin with some Kbytes, and the file grows as things are written on it...
<Kelocena> ohei
<trojan> Russia, google 'super grub loader',, live iso to boot windows and linux,, ur best to use that and then reinstall grub when in ur OS
<Kelocena> I noticed something about my sound setup ahahaha
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  i just set  a password/username and the config file then had --> "rpc-username": "bubba",   "rpc-password": "{9060cdd3b163a0e93d35795149852df900a1d  , and   "rpc-enabled": true,
<bluezone> MadPierrot, seems a lot of people are having problem with that card
<Kelocena> I'm such a ditz sometimes.
<maco> Kelocena: it was muted?
<Kelocena> No.
<SidP> red2kic, if i run the update manager, it will install the 2.65 kernal right?
<MadPierrot> bluezone, Yeah I guess so.  It is very frustrating
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> yea.. I tried that password in the config but no-go.. is that a hash maybe?
<Kelocena> In the audio group it was all ":pulse,user"
<Kelocena> I don't even.
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  its some sort of hash. yes.
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  theres also --> "rpc-authentication-required": true,
<maco> Kelocena: are you not using pulse?
<Kelocena> So yeah. Fixed that >_>
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  set that to false and it may not need a name/pass
<Kelocena> I am.
<Russia> trojan: Could you just give me the link to it? I can't exactly get on google currently
<Kelocena> Well, let me reboot (or is relogging in good enough?) and we'll see if what I did fixed anything.
<lucas_> trojan: I have all my personal data on a truecrypt volume of that size, and I am afraid it becomes corrupted. I just don't want to go through the hassle of recreating a new one, as it takes forever....
<Kelocena> brbz
<red2kic> !info linux-image | SidP
<ubottu> SidP: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Dr_Willis> n_i_x|ZzZzZz:  transmission i thought was written in Python. it may have docs/comments in its code. :)
<bruenig> Dr_Willis is Dr_Willis
<richthegeek> hi all - does compiz currently work with Nouveau and dual-monitor setups?
<bros> I have an Intel Core i3. I plugged the HDMI cable into my TV. aplay -L does NOT list the hdmi output. What can I do?
<bros> 10.10
<bluezone> MadPierrot, do you know the exact model number of your sound card
<vsilverlord> im not able to install glew on ubuntu!!!
<vsilverlord> plz, i have problems with installing glew on ubuntu
<richthegeek> hi all - does compiz currently work with Nouveau and dual-monitor setups?
<Dr_Willis> !info glew
<ubottu> Package glew does not exist in maverick
<Random75> I am running Terminal in full screen on its own workspace. Is there a way to hide the bottom automatically when I switch over to the full screened terminal?
<IdleOne> !info glew-utils
<ubottu> glew-utils (source: glew): The OpenGL Extension Wrangler - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 89 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Dr_Willis> richthegeek:  ive not heard anyone mention any problems with it.. but  personally i dont use Nouveau. so cant prove it one way or another
<Dr_Willis> Random75:  you mean hide the bottom panel?
<pupuser7d17b9> HALP!rn
<richthegeek> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks - have had the same install for about a year now so wasn't sure if it had advanced
<trojan> Russia, http://download.berlios.de/rescatux/rescatux_cdrom_usb_hybrid_i386_486-amd64_2010_12_06.iso
<pupuser7d17b9> error 5 on install anyone?
<red2kic> Random75: Press F11 in that gnome-terminal?
<trojan> lucas_, have u got 200 free??
<lucas_> trojan: jes
<Random75> red2kic: Its already full screened. When I switch to my first workspace and then back over to the terminal, the bottom panel stays there and covers the last line of the terminal
<vsilverlord> GL/glew.h: No such file or directory	testcpp.cpp	/testcpp/src	line 2	C/C++ Problem
<pupuser7d17b9> Puppy Linux FTWrn
<VCoolio> n_i_x|ZzZzZz: did you edit /etc/conf.d/transmissiond ?
<vsilverlord> im not able to install glew. Please help me
<Kelocena> ...Wow.
<Kelocena> Nothing accomplished!
<trojan> lucas_, use gnome commander to move..
<bluezone> vsilverlord, hmm... what are trying to do?>
<red2kic> Random75: Ah. You could enable the panel to hide.
<vsilverlord> bluezone: im trying opengl
<maco> Kelocena: yeah...cuz if you're using pulse, everything goes through it. your user doesnt need to be in the audio group (and by default isnt)
<maco> Kelocena: so its probably a driver bug
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> VCoolio: no.. /etc/transmission/daemon/settings.json
<Kelocena> Well, there are two issues. Either separate or related I have no idea.
<jose__> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set [UUID] in grub.cfg. Anyone know what this actually does?
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> VCoolio: I don't have an /etc/conf.d dir
<bluezone> vsilverlord, and how did that error happen, what were you doing?
<vsilverlord> bluezone its eclipse
<trojan> Russia, soz,, think that link is for grub1.. >> grub2 :: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<vsilverlord> im trying opengl with c++ with eclipse. glut is running
<Kelocena> The first is that the sound comes out from my built-in laptop speakers all weird and staticy. (I have one of those HDA Intel cards. Fun stuff.) But for some reason, it'll come out fine from head phones or plugged in speakers.
<vsilverlord> but i need glew ...
<Kelocena> Anyhoozles.
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: setting rpc auth to false got it... I figured the web interface used auth to talk to the backend and didn't use the same auth params to access the web interface which is why I left that setting alone.. thanks
<Kelocena> I noticed something REALLY interesting.
<`s> Hey, everyone. I need to repair old ubuntu server. I think it's breezy badger, it has very old kernel, and apt-get ins't working, what should I do?
<fennecfox> Hello!  I believe I am where I ask questions... so hold on a minute thanks =)
<coz_> :)
<red2kic> !eol | `s
<ubottu> `s: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<red2kic> `s: Back up everything. You're pretty way behind for a server.
<bros> How can I get over-HDMI audio working?
<kay_> hey guys, ive just installed Ubuntu netbook on my netbook (asus 1015pem) but i have some problems with speed nad display...can anybody help on that?
<Kelocena> According to alsamixer, ALSA is using the wrong codec. So I'm like "trollolol, silly ALSA" and added options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo-sky to my alsa-base.conf
<fennecfox> I have problems installing ubuntu 10.10 64bit.  In the live CD the included Gparted crashes whenever I attempt to start it.  Also I have problems making partitions when I try to install.  I have downloaded multiple times, and used 2 different computers to burn my cd.  Any ideas?  Thankss
<`s> red2kic, Oh, I see. So no way to upgrade while it's working, right?
<coz_> fennecfox,  did you check the md5sum of the iso image and did you burn it at 1x ?
<Kelocena> Aaaand. No luck. It didn't fix my sound issue. Which is weird. Because this fix worked in both 9.10 and 10.04.
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> Dr_Willis: ahhh.. yes it was a hash... The ssha1 encrypted password (starts with a '{') needed for remote access.
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> A new password can be entered via command line utilities or directly in plain text and will replaced with the encrypted version when the configuration file is next saved.
<fennecfox> coz__ I burned it at minimum speed I believe at least once, last time was at 10x,  I did not check the md5sum
<fennecfox> coz_ how would I go about checking md5sum
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> fennecfox: md5 filename
<maco> Kelocena: lspci -vv | grep -A1 0403
<BrixSat> hello, my kaffeine is showing my dvb card as digital tv is it normal?
<coz_> fennecfox,  when the live cd begins to boot you should an accessibility icon and and keyboard logo  ...if you  hit enter at that time you will see options   check cd for erros and memory test...did you run either of those?
<maco> Kelocena: what's the SSID?
<coz_> fennecfox,  are you burning this on  a linux machine or a windows machine?
<maco> Kelocena: adding things to alsa-base.conf usually takes a reboot to go into effect, btw
<n_i_x|ZzZzZz> fennecfox: sorry md5sum filename
<Kelocena> Yes, I know.
<Kelocena> I did that.
<tapout> anyone know how to prevent vlc from resizing after it's done playing a video?   It keeps maximizing to the full screen size when it's done playing a video.
<red2kic> `s: You can't upgrade because they moved old releases to different places. You have to change /etc/apt/sources.list if you want to upgrade. It might be easier to backup everything important and go for lts/latest server installation.
<burz> hey all quick question i want to make an iso image of opensuse on a cd what program should i use i am running ubuntu 10.04 atm and winxp
<coz_> tapout,   open vlc with no video ...resize the window ...ti should remember that
<Kelocena> Maco: The command you gave me did nothing as far as I can tell.
<liminal> hello.. i have a problem with dual screen support in ubuntu
<liminal> can anyone help?
<coz_> burz,   there is something callme  suse studio I believe let me check
<fennecfox> coz_ I burned on windows machine using InfraRecorder on the xp machine, I think I used the same app on windows 7 machine.  I did not check cd for errors or memory test but why would that happen multiple times
<maco> Kelocena: didnt print anything?
<razieliyo> hi
 * Kelocena blinks
<bluezone> liminal, you're trying to hook-up your computer to another screen and use both?
<razieliyo> I'm having problems with playing original dvd
<liminal> bluezone im try
<Kelocena> No? Unless you mean like, with a printer... and ours is out of ink....
<liminal> im trying to use both screens at the same time
<Kelocena> :p
<bluezone> liminal, what appears on the other screen?
<Hat> I need to get files off my computer and onto another.  Would a SSH connection over crossover cable be the correct method?
<coz_> fennecfox,  ok  on windows I believe there may be some freeware  md5sum but instead    reload the live cd... hit enter when you see the keyboard and accessibility icons at the bottom and run the   "check cd for errors"
<razieliyo> I've installed libdvdread4, but doesn't work
<razieliyo> has anyone played originals dvds on ubuntu?
<Kelocena> Ah well. It's dinner time.
<liminal> bluezone its truely werid.. but when I turn the other screen on, the output on the first screen changes.
<Kelocena> later
<coz_> burz,    http://susestudio.com/login    join that and you can create your own iso of suse as well as test it online   http://susestudio.com/login
<fennecfox> coz_ will do, don't expect results immediatly or anything, I'm not planning on doing it now =/
<Hat> Holy god this is a busy channel.
<coz_> fennecfox,  ok
<jose__> razieliyo, you can get plugins for the video player that comes with Ubuntu.
<fennecfox> Thanks
<liminal> basicly I just get the background desktop, but nothing else.
<razieliyo> jose__, what plugins?
<razieliyo> jose__, I've installed lots of plugins
<coz_> liminal,   nvidia card?
<bluezone> liminal, hmm? on the other screen, when you have ti plugged in, does it show your desktop background with no shortcuts on it?
<razieliyo> but it still says error msg
<fennecfox> n_i_x|ZzZzZz coz_  Thanks guys hopefully I can get this working and wont have to come back for help from this great community =D
<kay_> need help with ubuntu netbook edition!
<coz_> fennecfox,   run that check cd  and then reboot and run the memory test as well
<jose__> razyeliyo not sure I didn't make the change. Give me a sec, I'll go ask him.
<bros> How can I get over-HDMI audio working?
<fennecfox> k
<fennecfox> now if youll excuse me im going to find a irc channel for complaining about wireless problems (not linux haven't installed that yet lol)
<bluezone> bros, over hdmi audio is annoying to use, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't what exactly is happening in your case?
<liminal> bluezone, I haven't yet configured the other screen
<liminal> because the first screen gets messed up
<liminal> and i need to configure it from that screen
<bluezone> liminal, define messed up
<bros> bluezone: it isn't showing up in aplay -L/aplay -l, I think
<linusasus6> Hi I would like to know if is possible to delete alsa and keep just pulseaudio, because I really dont know how to open pulseaudio in sound is always alsa open
<bros> I configured Ubuntu to use digital audio out, it doesn't work
<liminal> messed up is the best defintion.
<maco> linusasus6: i dont know how you'd use pulseaudio with no sound drives
<maco> linusasus6: drivers*
<liminal> but i see my background desktop
<liminal> but nothing else
<liminal> no panel, no mouse
<liminal> no icons
<linusasus6> maco so then how to open pulseaudio ?
<maco> linusasus6: what do you mean "open" it?
<maco> linusasus6: start-pulseaudio-x11 is the command to start it, though it should automatically do that on login
<bluezone> bros, are you getting video output from your hdmi cable?
<Migi32> does a journaled filesystem (like ext3) keep a history of file copies/deletes etc?
<bros> bluezone: yes, i am speaking to you from it right now
<linusasus6> maco I want to configure the sound with pulse audio and the command doesnt work
<bluezone> bros, have you tried unplugging and replugging it?
<maco> linusasus6: which command? id use pavucontrol
<trojan> bros, be sure that ur g-card doesnt need a wire put in somewhere
<bluezone> bros, let me think i remember there was a way to choose default device
<chd> anyone speak or write arabic?
<bros> bluezone: yes
<SidP> red2kic,  im back! it worked but i have the kernel by defualt
<maco> !arabic | chd
<ubottu> chd: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<SidP> red2kic,  im back! it worked but i have the kernel by defualt. the one you asked me to stay away from
<red2kic> !info linux-image | SidP (but you already left)
<ubottu> SidP: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<SidP> red2kic,  what was that?
<red2kic> SidP: I didn't tell you to stay away from anything?
<bluezone> bros, wait let me try it myself
<red2kic> SidP: Latest Maverick Kernel (2.6.35.24.28)
<person> what is the channel's name from begginers?
<needlez> SidP:  go into synaptic and install another image, like -22 or -23 and then load into it
<rww> person: #ubuntu-beginners?
<red2kic> person: #ubuntu-beginners
<SidP> red2kic,  i think you asked me to stay away from the 2.6.35 kernel
<tamaros> just installed the java openjdk and I'm getting an error that googling tells me is because i didn't 'javac' it first which I did.  Is there some environment variable I'm missing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548682/
<SidP> or maybe it was needlez
<liminal> bluezone correction I do see a mouse
<needlez> red2kic: I think I was the one who advised this... it is because most computers have issues with it. There is a bug with how the usb system handles things
<bluezone> liminal, drag the window you want projected to the right
<person> thanks
<red2kic> needlez: Ahh.
<juniour> hey here any one help me with virtual box
<liminal> but if i try xrandr -q in the tty I get an error message back off 'can't open display'
<red2kic> SidP: All is well then? :)
<liminal> bluezone ... what window?
<SidP> red2kic,  so far so good. the wireless seems to be ok :P
<bluezone> liminal, what do you want to see on your second screen
<needlez> red2kic and SidP: here is the link for that info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653568
<red2kic> SidP: Awesome.
<goltoof> screen
<goltoof> oops
<bluezone> liminal, just drag any window to the right youll see what i mean
<juniour> i wnna to install ubuntu 10.04 in window7 via virtual box please  help me
<bluezone> liminal, off the screen
<liminal> bluezone I CAN'T SEE ANYTHING
<liminal> apart from my desktop background
<needlez> SidP: well its good that your computer is running with that kernel. Thats one outta 10 that doesn't have issues
<bluezone> liminal, on your secondary screen?
<Hat> So, if two computers have ssh installed, and I simply connect them, will I be able to simply type $ssh otheruser@othercomputer, and expect it to work?
<Migi32> does a journaled filesystem (like ext3) keep a history of file copies/deletes etc?
<Hat> Connect them with crossover table, I mean?
<SidP> needlez,  i haven't done much yet. is there any kind of a checklist that i could go through?
<juniour> help me please
<Hat> *Cable
<bluezone> liminal, can you see anything on your initial computer
<jose__> razyeliyo you still online?
<liminal> yes and no
<needlez> yes give me a min
<liminal> only the desktop background and the mouse pointer
<liminal> no icons, no panel
<bluezone> liminal,  this is on your computer right?
<liminal> and xrandr can't open the screen
<needlez> $ uname -a > uname-a.log
<needlez> $ cat /proc/version_signature > version.log
<needlez> $ dmesg > dmesg.log
<needlez> $ sudo lspci -vvnn > lspci-vvnn.log
<liminal> yes my computer#
<FloodBot3> needlez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> hey help me
<needlez> it was under 5 lines
<jose__> juniour, what's your problem?
<jose__> I'll try to help.
<juniour> jose i am getting error
<jose__> okay
<jose__> what error?
<Hat> What sort of error juniour?
<linusasus6> maco the other command still just open alsa
<bluezone> liminal, i suggest unplugging and restarting your system, that shouldn't occur
<needlez> hey SidP: look at the post by PatchesTheCaveman at this link... if you have any issues also just to be safe Id recommend downgrading to different image other then -24 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653568&page=2
<SidP> needlez,  it says 2.6.35.22 here
<juniour> jose i hve to first mount the iso or not
<liminal> bluezone.. thanks for that
<needlez> SidP: your only running -22 then your ok no issues ther just dont upload to -24
<red2kic> SidP: I see, I'm already on 2.6.36.  No sweat. :)
<bluezone> liminal, you should see your usual computer on your computer and a desktop background with nothing on it on your secondary screen
<jose__> I just saw your post. What are you trying to do?
<needlez> upgrade**
<liminal> yes.. i know.
<liminal> im not.
<SidP> needlez, red2kic so when i run the update manger, it's going to update the kernel too right?
<jose__> mount the .iso for what?
<red2kic> SidP: Are you on 10.10 now?
<Isonyx> hello I need some help..
<juniour> for installing
<SidP> red2kic,  yup
<juniour> ubuntu
<red2kic> SidP: Run "uname -r"
<juniour> in win 7
<jose__> juniour you burn the iso
<Isonyx> Could anyone tell me how to edit files you can only access through root?
<jose__> to a disk or put it on a usb flash drive
<juniour> using software like demmon tools
<SidP> yes its .22 red2kic  needlez
<needlez> yes it prolly will just make sure you unmark the -24 kernel update and you should be good to go
<juniour> no in my hard disk
<Hat> Like what file?
<maco> linusasus6: *what* other command?
<liminal> i almost got it working by refering to my graphics card busid within one of two devices within my xorg_conf
<lucas_> anyone using archive mounter? Why doesn't it show all files when I mount an ISO?
<liminal> I kept the screens but lost my mouse pointer.
<red2kic> SidP: If the kernel didn't work, you always can hold SHIFT at boot up and roll back to older kernel.
<jose__> To install it you have to boot from it, this can only be achieved by first burning the .iso
<SidP> great! needlez  red2kic  thanks for the help. how do i get that dried leaf background from 10.04 hahaaha
<Isonyx> I edited the bashrc root file in my home folder with root access using echo to make an alias..I want to remove that alias. Could anyone explain how?
<SidP> red2kic,  i shall keep that in mind
<needlez> your welcome... np
<juniour> jose_ i have the iso in my hard disk
<Isonyx> I edited the bashrc root file in my home folder with root access using echo to make an alias..I want to remove that alias. Could anyone explain how?
<red2kic> SidP: Download a package. I think it's gnome-background (or something of a sort)
<juniour>  i wanna to install ubuntu in virtual dox
<jose__> I understand, go here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and choose the proper options on step 2
<juniour> sr box
<jose__> it'll explain what you have to do
<red2kic> SidP: gnome-backgrounds*
<Isonyx> I edited the bashrc root file in my home folder with root access using echo to make an alias..I want to remove that alias. Could anyone explain how?
<jose__> oh, okay that's a different story
<juniour> jose_tell me
<Hat> Isonyx, $ nano ~/bashrc
<SidP> red2kic, yuuup! gonna go do that and off to bed i am. thanks
<Hat> then, Isonyx, just edit it and delete the information you entered.
<SidP> thanks again needlez
<jose__> I don't think I can help there sorry. I've never used virtual box
<red2kic> SidP: No problem. Goodnight.
<needlez> SidP: np
<juniour> k
<Hat> I mean $ sudo nano ~/.bashrc
<juniour> hat r u there to help me
<juniour> with virtual box
<jose__> But I suppose you'd mount the drive on the virtual machine
<Isonyx> once I do nano how do I edit the file?
<Hilikus> when i plug my phone ubuntu recognizes the drive but there's no partition in dev/  i see /dev/sdc but no /dev/sdc1. when i try to mount sdc it obviously fails, but after this, there is now a /dev/sdc1
<Hilikus> does anyone know why this happens?
<Hat> Yes.  Unless I am mistaken, typing at a terminal $ sudo nano ~/.bashrc should do it
<Hat> Isonyx, did you enter the command?  And if so, what is happening on your computer?
<needlez> hey red2kic: got a question for you if you think you can help... When I run totem after a movie has stopped playing gnome-power-manager wont kick in, so my computer won't sleep any ideas??
<juniour> help me
<juniour> ?
<jose__> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set [UUID] does anyone know what this does?
<juniour> any one knows abt virtual box
<needlez> juniour: whats your problem??
<jose__> It's in grub.cfg
<red2kic> needlez: I use vlc
<eraggo> Isonyx: why did you use sudo in your home folder?
<Isonyx> Yes, I entered the command. I'm getting basically a blank screen with options at the bottom IE ^G Get Help ^O WriteOut
<Isonyx> and so on
<red2kic> needlez: Perhaps because totem is still running.
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  i now the vbox homepage has a rather large manual on it.. and theres wiki and forum threads on using it..
<needlez> red2kic: I get this issue in VLC and Mplayer as well
<juniour> needlez i wanna install ubuntu 10.04 in win 7 through virtual box
<Isonyx> At the top it says GNU nano 2.2.2 File: root/bashrc Modified
<red2kic> needlez: Any chance you have "inhibit applet" toggled on?
<Hat> Okay, you shouldn't be getting a black screen.
<needlez> juniour: ok?
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  ubuntu worked very well for me in vbox last i tried it..
<Isonyx> I used su in my home folder
<needlez> red2kic: idk ill check
<juniour> Dr_Wills can u tell me the procedure
<Hat> When I type it in, I see the bashrc file.
<Russia> Anyone here able to help me fix my grub.cfg?
<Isonyx> I dont.
<needlez> red2kic: yes it is on
<eraggo> Isonyx: that's same as using sudo... i think when you saved the file you made that writable only via sudo access... :<
<Hat> Are you certain you're typing it in correctly?  Including the tilde and the period?
<juniour> Dr_Willis can u tell me the procedure
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  run vbox.. follow the wizards.. point it to the ubuntu.iso boot it.. follow installer directons...
<needlez> red2kic: so I'm assumin it shouldnt be ??
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  theres not a lot to tell.
<red2kic> needlez: So the problem is solved, me think. It should be turned off. You only need it if you don't want screensaver to kick in.
<juniour> Dr_willis first i have to mount the iso or not
<Hat> Does anyone here know how to transfer files directly between two computers using SSH?
<Isonyx> Even when I do sudo nano ~/bashrc I get the same result
<jose__> Anyone here that's well versed in GRUB, I need some help.
<trojan> jose__, whats the prob bud?
<Dr_Willis> juniour:  no.. vbox handles that.. you really should go read through the vbox docs...
<Hat> I see your problem, Isonyx!
<needlez> red2kic: ill test real quick ill be back in a few min if it doesnt work
<juniour> k
<red2kic> needlez: Okay-dokey.
<Hat> You need to type a period before typing "bashrc" because it is a hidden file.
<Isonyx> Ah, great. What is it?
<jose__> trojan I have two distros installed on a USB stick, but only one boots
<Hat> So, "$sudo nano ~/.bashrc" should do it.
<Dr_Willis> why do you need sudo to edit .bashrc ? that makes no sence
<trojan> jose__, what distros? are u booted into 1 now?
<linusasus6> maco I just want to open pulse audio because sound coming out of speaker and headphone in same time
<Isonyx> Ah there we are. Thanks Hat.
<jose__> trojan so I checked the grub.cfg file and I found a line I don't understand. Do you know what "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set [UUID]" actually does?
<Migi32> does a journaled filesystem (like ext3) keep a history of file copies/deletes etc?
<toastedmilk> followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD to restore Grub 2 to MBR, now not able to select windows when booting, boots straight to ubuntu
<Hat> he told me he needed root access.  I'm assuming someone changed the permissions, or it's not the one from the account he's on/
<Isonyx> Sorry, another question. How would you scroll down in a mode like that?
<jose__> trojan yes, I'm booted into one. I have Ubuntu and Backtrack
<smoke_> alguien que hable español
<Dr_Willis> Migi32:  not that ive ever seen
<Isonyx> Would you just need to you use key controls or is there an easier way?
<trojan> jose__, terminal 'sudo update grub' ,, whats in that?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Perhaps he meant "sudo nano /root/.bashrc" :-P
<Migi32> Dr_Willis, ok thanks. Otherwise I'd ask how to delete it :P
#ubuntu 2010-12-30
<linusasus6> someone please I just want to open pulse audio because sound coming out of speaker and headphone in same time
<Hat> no, it's all terminal.  Just scroll down with the down arrow or page down button
<trojan> jose__, sudo update-grub '' soz
<jose__> trojan, okay, but I'm not sure because one of the partitions is encrypted. I don't think that'll pick it up or will it?
<Isonyx> Another side question, can you just exit to save?
<toastedmilk> followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD to restore Grub 2 to MBR, now not able to select windows when booting, boots straight to ubuntu.  What command(s) do I need to add Windows 7 to the boot options?
<needlez> red2kic: no joy
<bluezone> liminal, im trying it now
<Hat> When you press exit, Isonyx, it will prompt you to save the file
<Hat> but you can press ctrl O to save anyway
<bluezone> liminal, are you getting some display on both screens?
<trojan> jose__, possibly not.. run 'sudo apt-get install grub2' ..
<Hat> That's an O as in the letter, not zero
<red2kic> Where can I get latest amd64 flash plugin? I'd like to be sure I'm running latest one. md5sum your libflashplayer.so, plz.
<linusasus6> why is so complicated to open pulse audio
<jose__> trojan, what will that do exactly?
<jose__> trojan, backtrack comes with grub 0.97, so when I installed Ubuntu and ran update manager it upgraded version
<trojan> it will reinstall grub,, then we will update grub again
<needlez> red2kic: not sure cuz I have 32 bit system... but why not just check the adobe page
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, run this script and paste bin the generated text file.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<red2kic> needlez: Check screesaver + gnome-power-manager -- Maybe toggling them off/on will do a trick. Could be one of those weird bugs.
<Isonyx> Pressing the Esc key dosen't seem to do anything for me.
<red2kic> needlez: Adobe does not do amd64 anymore, me think.
<rww> red2kic: yes it does
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, actually did you run sudo update-grub back in Ubuntu
<needlez> red2kic: tried as first thing also tried creating a script to put it into sleep and tried python too
<Dr_Willis> there are 64bit versions of flash being worked on for linux. but its still lags behind the windows versions
<red2kic> rww: Can you find it for me? I looked all over the labs.adobe.com
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, yes i did run grub-update after restarting
<trojan> mmm,, ubuntu running a usb internet dongle.. what do i need to install??
<rww> red2kic: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<okapi> hi to all, my package kit is broken after I updated a list of repositories. How can I get it back?
<jose__> trojan, okay I think I'll have to log off be right back
<rww> red2kic: grab the .tar.gz, unzil into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, run the script then t will let us know a lot more of what is where.
<Dr_Willis> trojan:  you mean wifi? or 3g? or what exactly?
<red2kic> rww: Thanks. I'll check md5sum to see if I have that.
<rww> unzip **
<trojan> 3g
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, thanks, on it
<Dr_Willis> !3g
<trojan> lol,, u gettin ubottu to tell?
<Isonyx> Anyone know what key is equivalent to ^X
<red2kic> rww: Yup. I have the latest file. You see this? https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/ (Update Now). So that's wh.
<red2kic> y.
<Dr_Willis> Isonyx:  ctrl-x is a key combo.. theres no single key equilib.
<steiner> what do i do if my windows 7 computer does not reconize my ubuntu shared folder?
<Isonyx> Thank you Willis. Is there a library where I can find the list for these?
<karlo94> I have some portable apps for USB but they have not permission to execute.. when I give them permission, in a moment they have not permission.. but just on USB.. any solution ?
<Dr_Willis> steiner:  you could always use winscp and ssh to transfer files around.
<rww> red2kic: I'm running Konqueror, not Firefox, but that page says "Up to Date".
<red2kic> steiner: Install Ubuntu on your Win7 computer? :)
<rww> red2kic: and version 10.3.162.0
<red2kic> steiner: Simple Google took me to http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<Dr_Willis> Isonyx:  a libray of what?  ^x means 'ctrl X'  thats been common notation for that key combo for.. err.. 30+ yrs perhaps.. :)
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/FYsyr8L3
<rww> red2kic: is it possible you have more than one version of Flash installed?
<steiner> red2kic: it was, but unfortunatley i dont make the final decision
<Isonyx> I read somewhere ^ Y is = Page Up not CTRL + Y or do both apply.
<steiner> ill check the link out thanks
<ekat90> on ubuntu does anyone have any idea what this mean on wine i get it on every game wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\gearsec.exe"
<red2kic> rww: You're right. My head is in wrong place. I was checking /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins/ (I decided to switch back to Firefox so I'm syncing extensions, etc).
<langvann> ekat90: Yeah, i cant find gearsec.exe
<langvann> *it
<juniour> Dr_willis i am getting error
<red2kic> rww: Btw, do you happen to know if there are chromium plugin folder where I can place it as long as it's in $HOME?
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, thanks hold on
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, sure thing, thanks for taking a look
<rww> red2kic: no idea. Chromium+Flash confuses me.
<steiner> red2kic: i dont think that really applys to my situation
<needlez> red2kic: any other ideas?
<ekat90> langvann: what does it mean?
<rww> red2kic: if it's like Konqueror (which it probably isn't), ~/.mozilla/plugins/ would still work :\
<Isonyx> While I'm here. My sound applet on my panel dissapeared. Anyone know how to bring it back?
<red2kic> rww: Terrible. Users would get wrong idea and remove that folder if they stopped using Firefox.
<red2kic> steiner: Did you try it though? (In Win7).
<rww> red2kic: not really. There's probably a specific Konqueror folder, but Konqueror also looks in other mozilla-y places too. I'm just too lazy to find the right place ;)
<red2kic> needlez: I have no idea why the screensaver isn't kicking in for you.
<Isonyx> Ah, nevermind on that last thing.
<maco> linusasus6: if sound is coming from both speakers and headphones at the same time, and those are on *one* device (not a usb headset), then that's jacksense brokenness and is a bug in your driver. pulseaudio has nothing to do with it
<juniour> Dr_willis  error: this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU.but only detected an i686 CPU. unable to boot - please use a appropriate for  your cpu
<needlez> screensaver kicks in, but computer wont sleep mode
<needlez> and its enabled
<toastedmilk> juniour, you need to install 32 bit ubuntu on your system
<needlez> red2kic: screensaver kicks in but computers sleep mode wont kick in
<juniour> toastedmilk my system is 64 bit
<red2kic> rww: Perfect. That link announced that my plugin is up to date. Thanks for shaking things up.
<toastedmilk> juniour, whats the specs of your mobo
<rww> np
<DedicatedDrill> which ubuntu software will listen to what i say and suggest a better version so that me and it may learn myself into betterment
<juniour> toastedmilk wt?
<red2kic> needlez: Try this -- "sleep 1 && xset dpms force off"
<rww> juniour: Your system may be 64-bit. Virtualbox is apparently configured for 32-bit.
<juniour> rww i am runnig win xp in virual box
<red2kic> needlez: If that work, you can slap it in a script and invoke it anytime you are going places. I do that all times. "xsleep.sh"
<rww> juniour: And?
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, so W7 sda2 is showing in grub have you scrolled all the way to the bottom of the grub menu paer chance
<juniour> i wanna run ubuntu in virtual box
<needlez> red2kic: nothing screen goes black and fans kick in full blast noise, moved mouse and screen came back
<juniour> rww?
<rww> juniour: I'm not sure how either of these sentences contradict what I said.
<juniour> k
<red2kic> needlez: That turn off the monitor (force it to go standby). Is that what you want?
<captain> howdy howdy all
<red2kic> needlez: Or you're talking about suspend/hibernation?
<needlez> red2kic: I don't want monitor off , i need suspend /hib...
<jose__> trojan still there?
<juniour> is any one hre who know abt virtual box
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, i haven't gone through the grub menu, should I load up a livecd and go through grub from there, or can I do this from normal boot?
<red2kic> needlez: Okay. How many RAM do you have? How about SWAP?
<halvors1> I ahve some problems using the rc.local file
<needlez> 4gigs memory
<captain_> howdy all
<drawmeat> Hi, how do I install fonts on xubuntu
<halvors1> Here is my file: http://pastebin.com/Esi3AskF
<halvors1> Only the first command does start
<needlez> red2kic: 3.9 GB RAM Swap 11.7GB
<halvors1> Someone knows why?
<red2kic> needlez: You can try suspend/hibernate and see if they both work correctly.
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, at the grub menu use the down key to see if W7 is at the bottom of the grub menu
<red2kic> needlez: pm-hibernate ; pm-suspend ; pm-powersave
<captainh> howdy all
<red2kic> needlez: Run one of the command. Test it. Take notes. You have to research that.
<red2kic> needlez: Later (You're going to go off when that happen).
<drawmeat> does anyone know how to install fonts on xubuntu
<red2kic> !font | drawmeat
<ubottu> drawmeat: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<red2kic> drawmeat: ~/.fonts
<steiner> red2kic: didnt work
<drawmeat> red2kic, and this will work in xubuntu too?
<sarthor> HI, if i am connected to some lan, via cable, on the other end some hotspot server of mikrotik is asking for login and password,  how to enter login and passwords in text mode, My linux do not have gui mode
<red2kic> drawmeat: xfce? I'm not sure -- However, your personal files always reside in /home/$USER/ -- So your personal fonts are likely to go under that folder.
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, do you know where the grub2 menu is located?  I can't find anything at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<needlez> red2kic: got this issue when running pm-powersave  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548691/
<drawmeat> thank you i'll give it a try
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<needlez> red2kic: from what I'm seeing it looks like none of those commands have permission to run, maybe thats why it wont hib /suspend after movie stops playin
<sinusoid> d
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, your misunderstanding me
<red2kic> steiner: I don't have Win7. At least, make sure both are in same sharing nmae -- WORKGROUP/WORKGROUPS (don't remember). -- Otherwise, you might want to try searching if nobody know the answer.
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, I'm not getting a grub menu at boot, it's going straight into linux
<red2kic> needlez: sudo?
<needlez> red2kic: gonna try that and see if any issues
<red2kic> needlez: You can try "sudo -i" then type that command again.
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, this is what grub.cfg had to say about the windows partition:  http://pastebin.com/nvHmF1Q8  (8 lines)
<captainh> !voice
<doug9> Hello, stuck newbie here
<Dr_Willis> steiner:  with ubuntu accessing windows 7 shares. thers some known bugs. You may also want to try entering the share path manually, and dont forget to add a samba password for the linux user. 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<jmad980> !ask | doug9
<ubottu> doug9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, when you boot your computer and get the grub menu you have like 6 kernels, have you used the down arrow key to get past them and the 2 memory lines to see if W7 is there
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, I don't get the grub menu at boot, it boots straight into linux
<toastedmilk> nit-wit, hold shift at boot?
<needlez> red2kic: ok, so good news and bad, pm-suspend works fine, pm-hibernate doesn't work at all shows black screen blinking line forced to reboot, and pm-powersave showed nothing... anything??
<captainh> My speakers were working with the Live CD but now they do not I can still plug in headphones and get sound what could it be
<red2kic> needlez: So you can use pm-suspend then.
<nit-wit> toastedmilk, okay poawer it on immediatly hold down the shift key and if the grub menu shows scroll down and see if W7 is there I have to go I have a movie to catch sorry.
<steiner> Dr_Willis: what is the sharepath? could you give me an example? i already added a samba password
<red2kic> needlez: Use that. I prefer suspend over hibernate anyway. Quick wake-up time.
<doug9> I have a LED tv/monitor that only goes to 800x600.  I installed 10.04 and have lost all screen display.  I think the resolution in 10.04 is set too high, but since I cant see the screen I cant make the change!
<needlez> red2kic: yes I can, but my thing is that it won't auto suspend after a movie stops playing in totem/VLC/ or Mplayer...
<needlez> red2kic: i have suspend set to suspend after 10 min of idle time and it doesn't
<dlp> Hello.
<dlp> I have ntpd running, polling about 7 servers.
<red2kic> needlez: Sounds like permission issues.
<red2kic> needlez: You upgraded or something?
<dlp> The local clock is running way too fast.#
<halvors1> I have troulbe with command sin rc.local file
<dlp> Has gained about 400ms in a few minutes.
<needlez> red2kic: wondering if its an issue with gnome-power-manager... no... running 10.10  with kernel 2.6.35-23 gen pae... cant use -24 breaks everything
<halvors1> Only the first one getsstarted
<halvors1> Here is my file: http://pastebin.com/Esi3AskF
<halvors1> Can comone please help me? :D
<dlp> And ntpd is not adjusting the system clock.
<dlp> Any ideas?
<red2kic> needlez: You did a clean install with 10.10?  Not coming from 10.04 or earlier?
<needlez> red2kic: yes fresh install
<red2kic> needlez: uname -r
<needlez> red2kic: cant run anything else other then 10.10 on this computer, all other has acpi issues with my computer
<needlez> red2kic: what will that do??
<red2kic> needlez: It'll tell if you're running 32/64bit. Not sure why you said PAE? You installed that for more RAM?
<needlez> 2.6.35-23-generic-pae
<halvors1> Does onyone know's what my problem is, anfd howto svolve it?
<halvors1> Here is my file: http://pastebin.com/Esi3AskF
<needlez> red2kic: thats what it shows is 2.6.35-23-generic-pae
<halvors1> It's not starting the secound command
<needlez> red2kic: pretty sure its the 32 bit version
<UnholyTerror> halvors1, I think you have to put a & at the end of each one... check in #bash
<halvors1> ok
<doug9> I have a LED tv/monitor that only goes to 800x600.  I installed 10.04 and have lost all screen display.  I think the resolution in 10.04 is set too high, but since I cant see the screen I cant make the change!
<red2kic> needlez: http://tinyurl.com/29vle5t
<halvors1> Is rc.local the best way to run startup commands?
<red2kic> needlez: I can't be certain if that's the main source of the problem.
<red2kic> halvors1: What is the command? If you're on GNOME, you can add startup commands in System --> Pref --> Startup Apps
<itaylor57> halvors1: no not with upstart
<Dr_Willis> halvors1:  depends on what the command is doing...
<needlez> red2kic: thats for showing me this, however i cant go to any kernel pervious to 2.6.35 because they all have acpi issues with my laptop... its a toshiba a505s6033... it has an i7 720QM and a nvidia 310M graphics card
<halvors1> It's a server
<halvors1> Who should run a process
<halvors1> Command is starting a java .jar file
<Dr_Willis> halvors1:  rc.local runs stuff as root
<red2kic> halvors1: Put it in ~/.xinitrc, maybe.
<Dr_Willis> halvors1:  you want it ran as root, at boot time. rc.local.  ran as user when they login.. thats a differnt matter
<halvors1> It's a server
<halvors1> so users do not login
<halvors1> would it be possible to make some files in init.d
<halvors1> But how?
<red2kic> needlez: I understand. I'm thinking. I kept pondering if pae-kernel have anything to do with it.
<halvors1> Does any file there automaticly called on startup/boottime?
<red2kic> !kernel | needlez
<ubottu> needlez: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ooga> Really quick ... got kubuntu CD in the drive of a computer with a totally blank HD ... How do I start the install?
<halvors1> You need to boot from the CD
<dlp> No NTP gurus here, then?
<red2kic> halvors1: Do what you want. If that does not work, then you can take it afterward, I suppose.
<halvors1> Try see in BIOS
<red2kic> take it off*
<halvors1> or boot menu
<itaylor57> halvors1: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<UnholyTerror> halvors1, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<needlez> ubottu: I don't believe I have to recompile the kernel I believe that the kernel 2.6.35-XX has an issue with hibernating, also with goin to sleep mode/ suspend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<red2kic> needlez: I don't mean compiling. I'm talking about enabling PAE kernel to support RAM.
<UnholyTerror> ubottu !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ooga> halvors1: booted ... keeps dumping me to a command prompt complaining about not being able to find a medium with an live file system ... ?
<halvors1> ooga: Then i don't know, sorry :(
<dhanijeremy> anyone knows a very good video converter???
<red2kic> needlez: I'm being ridiculous right now. Literally holding a hammer and see everything as nails. Check your manufacturer website. See if there are new BIOS version update for your hardware. Avoid PAE. Use native i386 or amd64. That's it (for the future).
<needlez> red2kic: I don't know but what I'm thinking is that gnome-power-manager instead of seeing a movie playing, i think it shows active even if idle for movie players like totem/Mplayer/VLC/ etc...
<bastidrazor> dhanijeremy: devede
<Klaus_Dieter> dhanijeremy: mencoder is great
<needlez> red2kic: also no bios update, and I've always used pae with no issues before,
<dhanijeremy> what about avidemux??
<red2kic> needlez: Why don't you go for amd64 (if your laptop are capable of it)?
<Dr_Willis> dhanijeremy:  depends on what you are doing .
<dhanijeremy> i wanted to convert video for my htc aria
<ZykoticK9> dhanijeremy, if you want to make mp4 files, i'd highly recommend Handbrake (not in default repo i'm affraid)
<Klaus_Dieter> dhanijeremy: avidemux does not convert
<red2kic> needlez: It need root permission to invoke pm-suspend -- So permissions may be an issue.  I mean you ran pm-suspend, right?
<Dr_Willis> dhanijeremy:  winff is a front end to ffmpeg.  ffmpeg, and mencoder are the 2 main tools used to convert video from one format/codec to others - in most cases
<needlez> red2kic: because the amd64 bit was buggy and was worse then this... plus don't feel like killing the system again for the 10th or so time..lol
<Dr_Willis> dhanijeremy:  handbreak can do some conversion also. but winff has presets for a great many devices
<captainh> howdy all
<needlez> red2kic: I have an idea im gonna open totem and then run the command with sudo and see if it will sleep
<dhanijeremy> ok then, i'll try handbrake, btw is it good for android phone? i want to change the video resolution but in the same time preserve the quality
<iflema> halvors1 check out /etc/init.d/skeleton and they need a    chmod +x    and a   update-rc.local <scriptname> defaults   to ensure run on boot
<Akuma_s> Hello
<Akuma_s> I have an issue with a program
<Akuma_s> Could someone give me some guidance?
<needlez> red2kic: ok strange I can run sudo pm-suspend and it will suspend if totem is open, but will not do it automatically
<dhanijeremy> Dr_Willis, how do i install handbreak for maverick
<Akuma_s> The error message is this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548700/
<iflema> halvors1 i mean update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults ,sorry
<rgb247> hi to everyone
<rgb247> I have a question, is anyone here?
<needlez> red2kic: seems it will run manually fine if somethings open but won't automatically if a movie is playin
<wafflesausage> rgb: it seems that someone's always here
<red2kic> needlez: "ls -al /usr/sbin/pm-suspend"
<rgb247> thanks :D
<a7i3n> pull up a chair rgb
<wafflesausage> rgb: is that all? lol
<rgb247> If I install openVZ on a desktop-ubuntu machine, is there any problem with this?
<dhanijeremy> how do i get software that is not in the repository?
<rgb247> :) no isn't that all
<Dr_Willis> dhanijeremy:   go to its homepage and download it.
<red2kic> !ppa | dhanijeremy
<ubottu> dhanijeremy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<needlez> red2kic: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2010-11-28 12:14 /usr/sbin/pm-suspend -> ../lib/pm-utils/bin/pm-action
<Dr_Willis> dhanijeremy:  or find it in a ppa
<wafflesausage> dhani: you can download a binary package in .tgz, bgz ,etc. Same applies for source code
<dhanijeremy> ok, thanks Doc
<hiexpo> hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  Moo!
<UnholyTerror> dhanijeremy, did you get your previous problems sorted?
<wafflesausage> rgb: what do you need help with?
<dhanijeremy> yeah UnhollyTerror
<dhanijeremy> it works fine now... thanks to you man.
<rgb247> if I install openVZ on my ubuntu-machine, it will broke any job from my machine?
<rgb247> I remember openVZ will virtualize the kernel, if I'll install this platform, others applications/jobs will work fine?
<hiexpo> .me Dr_Willis how are you and what ya up yo
<ArtistAbbot> rww i will give you a chance to redeem yourself
<wafflesausage> rgb: i can't help you on that one
<Morbus> i've got a cron entry that ends in &> /dev/null. it runs "nohup [command] > bot.log &"... but i keep getting mail about the process that nohup has started. how do i make it stop?
<needlez> red2kic: any ideas??
<red2kic> needlez: I have no idea what the issues are. Permissions. Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager" -- Otherwise, I'm leaving now. Gotta feed and walk my dog.
 * hiexpo oops 
<rgb247> thanks you anymore
<needlez> red2kic: thx laterz hope it works
<rgb247> anyway* :D
<rgb247> ok, someone else who know about OpenVZ and virtualization ?
<judgepg> baremetal?
<Morbus> adding &>/dev/null
<Morbus>  to the end didnt' help
<wafflesausage> rgb: are you going to run OpenVZ on a professional server?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  vacation time.. ready to go back to work. :)
<opalfroot> anyone got any ideas why installing ubuntu on my laptop - the display goes totally nuts and the thing crashes ?
<Dr_Willis> opalfroot:  and yur video chipset is?
<opalfroot> nvidia 6100
<Dr_Willis> opalfroot:  try the 'nomodeset' option
<opalfroot> during install ?
<Dr_Willis> during bootup.. yes.
<opalfroot> kk
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, wow and kool     > well i am making the switch finally going over to gentoo
<Dr_Willis> I need that for my 3 nvidia machines.. or else plymouth/X go stupid.
<ArtistAbbot> Is it possible to reproduce the brute forcing of my password by interrupting ubuntu updates?
<ArtistAbbot> i am wondering if that was just a freak occurence
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i gave up on gentoo ages ago when i had to enable 'unsafe' flags. to install  the 'linux gazette' magazines in html format.. :()
<rww> ArtistAbbot: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not nonsense, thanks.
<opalfroot> Dr_willis
<ArtistAbbot> rww, copy that rww. will pursue.
<opalfroot> tried vga=791 nomodeset
<hiexpo> hehe that was a bummer
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, ^
<ZykoticK9> opalfroot, "vga=" lines are not supported on modern kernels
<wafflesausage> Dr_Willis: Seriously? ROFL
<opalfroot> ah ok
<opalfroot> looks like its working
<Dr_Willis> wafflesausage:  yes. gentoo has a lot of 'quirks' - ive not used it in 2+ yrs however.
<doug9> I have a LED tv/monitor that only goes to 800x600.  I installed 10.04 and have lost all screen display.  I think the resolution in 10.04 is set too high, but since I cant see the screen I cant see to make the change!
<Dr_Willis> doug9:  how is it connected to the tv?
<wafflesausage> Dr_Willis: I've considered gentoo multiple times, but i think i'll just stick with BSD's and Ubuntu. I like tinkering, but i want some basic things to Just Work(TM)
<doug9> with a vga cable
<dante__> doug9, try connecting an external monitor and changing the res from there
<hiexpo> wafflesausage, i have considered bsd also
<doug9> yes, I've thought of that.   Guess I'll have to look for one then
<doug9> thank you DrW
<wafflesausage> hiexpo: I'd only recommend it if you have relatively old, run of the mill hardware
<mohamed> hi
<wyclif> installing curl
<wafflesausage> So, pypanel doesn't seem to be in the ubuntu repos. Can anyone suggest any alternatives?
<aeon-ltd> wafflesausage: search for a ppa
<hiexpo> wafflesausage, thats why i have not my stuff is fairly newish
<Dr_Willis> wafflesausage:  i imagine few of us know what PyPanel even does..
<wyclif> wafflesausage: why not download it directly from Sourceforge?
<hiexpo> PyPanel is a lightweight panel/taskbar written in Python and C for X11 window managers
<doug9> Does anyone know what resolution the 10.04 live cd displays at?
<wafflesausage> wyclif: that i probably could do
<Dr_Willis> theres several alternative panels in the repos i recall.
<aeon-ltd> doug9: depends on your monitor
<rgb247> is there anyone who knows about OpenVZ and virtualisation?
<doug9> when I boot from m
<Dr_Willis> doug9:  it tries to auto-detect the monitor i belive
<doug9> y cd which I made, the monitor works OK
<Datz> ubuntu determins when fsck needs to be run, or do I have to run it myself periodically?
<hiexpo> wafflesausage,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/pypanel/
<a7i3n> I know virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  ubuntu /filesystem settings determine it.
<ZykoticK9> Datz, automatically on 25-30 boots on ext2/3/4 i believe
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  by default its lke every 30 mounts. Tune able via the tune2fs command.
<rgb247> no.. I'm not interested about virtualbox
<rww> Datz: it does it automatically on startup when the filesystem hasn't been checked in X mounts or Y days, whichever comes first.
<a7i3n> <using virtualbox VM for this irc session
<rgb247> I want to know if I'll install OpenVZ it will be consequences...
<Datz> ok, so I should'nt have to worry about it then, thanks
<a7i3n> oh well
<rgb247> about running well the others proccess from my PC
<Datz> rww: what about if errors are detected?
<UnholyTerror> rgb247, what was the question?
<micah> I need help with wolfenstein enemy territory
<micah> can someone help with getting wolfenstein enemy territory to work?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  let me guess? no sound?
<micah> no i know how to fix that
<rww> Datz: I'm not sure how that works with recent versions of Ubuntu (since they switched to Plymouth), sorry.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<UnholyTerror> micah, get out of enemy territory... FAST!
<micah> the game isnt loading it is just zooming in the screen and not loading
<Datz> rww: ok, no problem
<doug9> thank you all.  doug out
<UnholyTerror> rgb247, what was the question?
<micah> does anyone know why it wouldnt load and just zoom my screen in?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  given how old that game is.. im suprised it even works.. But on the plus side. I DO think it got opensourced a few weeks back. (2 mo?) so with any luck we will see some updated versions soon.
<micah> well it worked fine before i updated my version of ubuntu
<rgb247> unholy, sorry for delay
<micah> how to re install it and now for some reason it wont work
<micah> had to re install it*
<rgb247> I want to know if I'll install openVZ on a desktop-ubuntu machine ...
<rgb247> others proccess and jobs from it, will continue de run fine?
<UnholyTerror> rgb247, they will be separate.
<rgb247> I know..
<Dr_Willis> !info openvz
<ubottu> Package openvz does not exist in maverick
<UnholyTerror> rgb247, what are you trying to accomplish?
<ArtistAbbot> Is GBrainy a true way to maximize my perceived intelligence? i don't read books in real life. so i am wondering if there is an ADHD friendly way to get smart. GBrainy is cool so far
<rgb247> openVZ will don't affect the rest of processes ?
<micah> Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
<micah> XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
<micah> XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600
<micah> Received signal 11, exiting...
<FloodBot3> micah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micah> is the output when i try to stat it in terminal
<micah> start*
<rgb247> I want to install openVZ to make some virtual machines, but I want to be sure this job doesn't affect the rest of apps which running on my PC
<UnholyTerror> rgb247, did you read what openVZ (and virtualization in general) is about?
<Dr_Willis> ArtistAbbot:  it may help if you dident use terms like 'maximize my perceived intelligence' :)  That just sends up a red flag to me. :)
<rgb247> I think yes.
<rgb247> I know the openVZ will virtualize the kernel
<ArtistAbbot> well to be honest i can fake the actual part where i have to do intelligent things
<UnholyTerror> rgb247, http://wiki.openvz.org/Introduction_to_virtualization
<ArtistAbbot> but having to appear intelligent i seem to fail at. is GBrainy my ticket to fool even experts
<Dr_Willis> ArtistAbbot:  shall we now ask - 'what does this have to do with ubuntu support?'
<ArtistAbbot> perhaps this is not edubuntu relateD?
<Dr_Willis> ArtistAbbot:  i would have to say its not 'ubuntu support' related.
<micah> i need help with wolfenstein enemy territory it wont load
<ArtistAbbot> i will have to double check the code of conduct. i am positive something we value comes with you helping me (support) on this topic
<micah> i need help with wolfenstein enemy territory it wont load
<micah> i need help with wolfenstein enemy territory it wont load
<Dr_Willis> ArtistAbbot:  err. if you had issues Installing gbrainy, or running it. yes. that would be a support issue..
<KM0201> !repeat | micah
<ubottu> micah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<evilminion42> Hi, I'm a complete noob here, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my 4 year old Hp pavillion dv5000 laptop. I had to install it twice as the first time it stopped half way and the cd popped out. So far it looks fantastic... except for the loverly little warning icon that says "disk failure is imminent". I take it thats bad right? Er... how do I un'imminent" it?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  you ahve checked the forums? ive not seen many people asking aobut that game in here in ages.
<micah> yeah i checked the forum and it dosent seem anyone is getting the same problems as me
<ArtistAbbot> Dr_Willis, forum posts are forever. i rather not have to post
<Dr_Willis> micah:  try making a new user. see if it works for them.
<UnholyTerror> evilminion42, you replace it...
<rww> ArtistAbbot: This channel is publicly logged, so IRC messages are also forever.
<micah> no i cant even get into the game
<micah> i downloaded it just now and when i try to load and play it just makes my screen big and exits
<ArtistAbbot> rww, and who is taking that fact seriously when i didn't bother to mention that
<evilminion42> unholyterror, weaksauce! Thanks =)
<rooks> fo eva? fo eva eva
<ArtistAbbot> proves my point
<Dr_Willis> micah:   try editing the default configs perhaps to try fullscreen or windowwed. or differnt modes.
<em> Hey I have this HP Pavilion dv6 laptop and I'm running Maverick. When I close the lid and keep it closed a while, the screen goes blank (that's good) but then I can't get the screen to come back on. (that's bad)
<ArtistAbbot> fo eva :(
<em> what can be done?
<UnholyTerror> evilminion42, seriously.... it's getting ready to die.
<micah> dr_willis i have no idea how to do that haha
<opalfroot> dr_willis - I have installed using nomodeset
<opalfroot> how do I set this in the bootloader ?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  last i checked it was some .et/somthing dir/files
<micah> ok
<Dr_Willis> opalfroot:  I only needed it to install.. after i isntalled. i then insatlled the nviddia drivers. and no longer needed nomodeset.
<ArtistAbbot> ok i have a better question
<Dr_Willis> opalfroot:  i DO recall that when io used nomodeset to install. it automatically added the nomodeset option in /etc/default/grub
<twitch> !disk utility | evilnhandler
<ArtistAbbot> what is "SABDFL" and how does it relate to ubuntu? it is in ubuntu code of conduct? is this some sort of codename for a software in my ubuntu
<micah> ahh i cant find where the enemy territory files are
<rww> ArtistAbbot: It's a nickname of Mark Shuttleworth. Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life
<rww> !sabdfl | ArtistAbbot
<ubottu> ArtistAbbot: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<xxiao> why is virtualbox's ubuntu only provide 800x600? anyway to make it bigger?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  normally each user has some sub dir in their home with their settings
<em> ArtistAbbot: sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth
<enav> hppy xmas ppl.....   i want to know how to install ubuntu on my USB pendrive and use it as a portable OS
<xxiao> screen resolution only has 800x600 option
<ArtistAbbot> wasn't he the first ubuntu developer in space
<em> sabdfl means self appointed benign dictator for lifee
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  install the guest addations perhaps.
<rww> em: benevolent, actually :)
<em> yep
<xxiao> Dr_Willis: ok. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I like Benign better.. :)
<enav> any help?
<rww> so do I, actually. I might start using that ;P
<KM0201> i wish shuttleworth was here more often actually
<em> is shuttleworth capable of providing support in this channel?
<KM0201> or even one of his representatives
<Dr_Willis> enav:  use some tool like unetbootin, or lili, or the usb-disk cerator tool and add a persstant save file.. or just do a normal install to the flash drive.
<em> does he know very much about technical things?
<Tule> Helo, I need litle help
<Lapcrow> Can someone help me change default file manager from Thunar to Nautilus?
<xxiao> The following packages will be REMOVED: libsdl-ttf2.0-0{u} virtualbox-4.0{a}
<ArtistAbbot> ok thanks guys. i just need to find a way to make ubuntu download dragonbook but legit e copy? surely such a touchy subject has a secure ubuntu way of obtaining legally?
<micah> I downloaded it straight through my terminal but dont know where the files went
<ArtistAbbot> micah how? is it legal
<xxiao> virtualbox-guest-additions removed virtual-box-4.0?
<KM0201> xxiao: you have to install it in the guest OS, not the host
<xxiao> Dr_Willis: why is guest-addtions removing my virtualbox-4.0?
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  you install the guest adations IN the guest os. not the host os.
<micah> idk if its legal but its all on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<xxiao> ok. let me see if i can save it
<ArtistAbbot> cool i will check
<KM0201> xxiao: you also don't use synaptic to install it(assuming ubuntu is your guest)
<nit-wit> xxiao, you ran the guest additions from a terminal host correct
<enav> Dr_Willis: i did the persistant data on the USB device but every time i restart the pc it show me the Live or install menu.... i whis to use my usb as a portable Disck and go to any computer i desire
<Dr_Willis> micah:  last i checked rtcw:et was 'free' but not GPL. However.. i was thinkign it was recently released under the GPL. (like in oct>?)
<ArtistAbbot> micah, that was close but not dragonbook
<xxiao> Dr_Willis: i'm running it in my host with aptitude from a terminal
<Dr_Willis> enav:  so. if you seelct live.. it should have the changes you did saved..
<xxiao> so  I should install it within the virtual ubuntu instead?
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  GUEST addations get installed in the GUEST OS... yes...
<micah> haha that is a foreign language to me dr_willis i dont know much about ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  vbox has a menu to do that.
<KM0201> xxiao: start the virtual machine, and one of hte menu options is "install guest additions" it will handle it for you.
<ArtistAbbot> you install the guest editions through the host into the VM containing your GuEST
<ArtistAbbot> using vbox
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  you may want to check the VBOX docs/manual at its homepage.
<xxiao> i had to kill -9 aptitude, now aptitude can not open lock file
<enav> Dr_Willis:  changes like plugins  email paswords an all that stuff????
<KM0201> ArtistAbbot: that made very little sense
<nit-wit> xxiao, you need to reinstall 4.0 and add the guest additions from the drop down at the top of its menu then run them from the side bar in home if tey don't pop up. Remove the guest stuff you installed in the host
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<xxiao> the database must be corrupt
<ArtistAbbot> KM0201, i would be careful. i understand context free grammars. exactly as i read it from wikipedia.
<ArtistAbbot> but i admit you may be right
<Dr_Willis> enav:  yes. it has a persstant 'home' and 'system' file it keeps changes to.
<enav> hum
<Dr_Willis> enav:  but a 'full' install to a flash drive may be more flexiable and faster
<nit-wit> xxiao, you understand the guest host is installed inn the virtual not the host
<nit-wit> xxiao, guest additions I meant
<xxiao> nit-wit: yes
<enav> Dr_Willis: that sounds nice but im worry about the system compatibility... i want to plug the same usb device in 4 diferent computers
<xxiao> nit-wit: sadly i only did similar things at vmware, virtualbox is new to me
<xxiao> and i did it too fast, now dpkg/lock etc are all messed up after i killed aptitude
<nit-wit> xxiao, your hd images should still be there you may have to just add them back in
<xxiao> is there way to return to sane?
<xxiao> my virtualbox4.0 is here after i killed the guest-addtion installation forcefully
<xxiao> now need make aptitude work again
<nit-wit> xxiao, two commands sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get install -f
<KM0201> lol.. some people just make stuff to hard on themselves, tryng to be fancy
<rww> package management works best when not forced, killed, or otherwise abused :(
<KM0201> xxiao: you'd have been better off letting it finish uninstall it, then reinstall it.
<xxiao> agree. did it too fast right before dinner
<wolf23> cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<wolf23> There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<xxiao> i will try a reboot now.
<wolf23> can anyone help please
<judgepg> I found that Virtualbox 4.0 64-bit LTS (headless server) would have corrupt dependencies.  Not sure why - had to install the 32-bit
<[pog]> helpppp
<ArtistAbbot> [pog] what is wrong
<wolf23> noone has a request for me?
<[pog]> I need to chcon a file so I can upload via FTP or disable SELinux and I can't figure out how
<Dr_Willis> enav:  then stick with a persistant save. and dont install any extra drivers.. but hope the default drivers work for nvidia/ati ssytems
<Dr_Willis> [pog]:  chcon a file?
<[pog]> I can't sudo echo 0 > /....
<ArtistAbbot> [pog] did you try reformatting
<Dr_Willis> [pog]:   you must use 'sudo' wth tee for that.. or do it from a root shell via 'sudo -s'
<[pog]> reformatting?
<ArtistAbbot> when in doubt erase all data and start over
<judgepg> lol
<Dr_Willis> ArtistAbbot:  dont give flakey advice like that please.
<[pog]> abbot, dont troll plz
<wolf23> cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority <-- can anyone help
<[pog]> I tried sudo
<[pog]> tiny@tiny-laptop:~$ sudo echo 0 > /selinux/enforce
<[pog]> bash: /selinux/enforce: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> wolf23:  try just logging out/deleteing the .ICE* file?  check its permissions also.
<Dr_Willis> [pog]:   you DONT use sudo and > that way.
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> when i run mplayer
<Dr_Willis> [pog]:  do a 'sudo -s' then try the echo command.  or use sudo + tee like  the various sudo guides suggest
<p3rror> i get Audio:  no sound
<p3rror> and Video: no video
<[pog]> ok hold on
<judgepg> wolf23: why are you deleting/updating this file?
<em> why is it that when I close the lid on my laptop and leave it closed for a while, then I cannot see the screen any more ever again in tty7 ?
<Dr_Willis> echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<[pog]> Willis, looks like that worked
<jon8> is there a piece of software that i can use on ubuntu to stream mpeg and mkv files from ubuntu and watch them on another pc running windows?
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136102
<Dr_Willis> em:  many laptops/makers/bios's/video chipsets have issues with the various powersaveing/modes. :(
<Dr_Willis> jon8:  several.. vlc can do it.  for one...
<skraito> hi all
<Dr_Willis> [pog]:  see   echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile   also
<jon8> Dr_Willis ok any others off the top of your head?
<BrixSat> hello i have gcc4.4 but i need to compile something in gcc4.2 how can i do it?
<BrixSat> can i have 2 gcc's?
<[pog]> Dr_Willis, even with SELinix disabled I can't upload via FTP I keep getting a 553 Could Not Create File Error
<[pog]> do I need to reboot before the SELinux change takes place?
<[pog]> anyone?
<judgepg> [pog]: remind me the problem again
<[pog]> I get a 553 error on FTP upload. Google says I need to disable SELinux
<em> im just going to download and install Lucid. I see no reason to use Maverick.
<[pog]> I disabled SELinux, still get a 553 error.
<wolf23> judgepg no just when every time update manager appears automatically i hit update
<Guest43253> does anybody know where i can download songbird
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136102
<wolf23> judgepg after done updating i got this problem and cannot appear desktop nothing
<judgepg> [pog]: what's the permission set on the folder you're uploading to?
<UnholyTerror> Guest43253, from the songbird website?
<EarthShaker> #xubuntu
<Guest43253> im there but i guess they dont support linux anymore
<[pog]> judgeepg, it's a zip file. I set permissions to read/write for all
<wolf23> UnholyTerror thanx, is this the solution?
<opalfroot> is there a way to bring up the bootloader menu during or just before boot ?
<rww> opalfroot: hold down shift
<opalfroot> ok thanks
<[pog]> in the permissions window it says "SELinux context: unknown"
<judgepg> wolf23: try: sudo chown <yourusername> /home/<yourusername/.ICEauthority
<nownot> how do i get something after my name so my ip and what not doesn't show up?
<rww> !cloak | nownot
<ubottu> nownot: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<rww> nownot: ... you have one already.
<judgepg> [pog]: I think the issue might be on where you're trying to upload to.
<rww> 17:48:05 -!- nownot [~nownot@unaffiliated/nownot] has joined #ubuntu
<em> if Maverick is doing bad things with power management on my laptop, is it likely that Lucid will not do those bad things?
<wolf23> judgepg i cant see anything , the screen looks blank just the ubuntu background
<nownot> ..... really?
<red2kic> rww: you got trolled. >_>
<judgepg> wolf23: CTRL+ALT+F1
<wolf23> judgepg ok
<nownot> hm maybe is a different server that someone got my ip off of
<rww> nownot: or your client identified after joining a channel you share.
<judgepg> [pog]: check the permission on the FTP folder you're uploading to
<wolf23> judgepg i am using now winxp os, if i do restart and boot to ubuntu,so let me fix it
<EarthShaker> guys i changed my ubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu 10.10 doing sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop... after rebooting, the loading screen is still ubuntu (the purple and orange one)... anyone knows a fix?
<nownot> rww: this is for freenode only, is there a way to set this up so it happens on every server?
<UnholyTerror> Guest43253, http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2010/04/songbird-for-linux-dropped-nightingale-picks-up/
<rww> nownot: No, it's a network-specific thing. For other networks, you'll need to talk to their support staff.
<nownot> k thnks
<judgepg> [pog]: I take that back.  What is the name of your zip file?
<Nexxus> what is the best way to connect to a vnc server from a windows computer?
<[pog]> Kindle4493.zip
<[pog]> kindle4493.zip
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, I don't know... is that your problem?
<Tule> ?????
<langvann> Nexxus: vncviewer
<dip333> ubuntu os for fonctionaire !
<Nexxus> langvann: doesnt that cost money?
<dip333> money is wolrd
<wolf23> UnholyTerror yes cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority,There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)],nautilus couldnot creat reqired the following folders
<EarthShaker> any help?
<judgepg> [pog]: Try this: setsebool -P ftp_home_dir 1
<Guest43253> whats the best media player that ishould get then
<dip333> why this os don't start in 30 sec  ?
<langvann> Nexxus: http://tinyurl.com/28cg8u3
<Nexxus> http://tinyurl.com/28cg8u3
<judgepg> [pog]: Generally, when you disable SELinux, you should reboot the machine.
<dip333> but the first start is 30 sec but after ?
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, is that the same problem as the post I linked you to? Make a copy before you delete anything.
<[pog]> ok I'll reboot!
<dip333> very very long
<judgepg> [pog]: you disabled SELinux?
<UnholyTerror> Guest43253, http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2010/04/songbird-for-linux-dropped-nightingale-picks-up/
<rww> langvann: lmgtfy is nto appropriate for this channel.
<rww> not **
<UnholyTerror> Guest43253, Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok...
<judgepg> lol
<judgepg> best site ever
<dip333> lol
<wolf23> UnholyTerror no i never delete files or anything,i dont know maybe any of my family play with my ubuntu os
<wolf23> UnholyTerror but is there any solution?
<dip333> i don't wNT LERN j
<dip333> i want only use
<UnholyTerror> dip333, ;)
<dip333> ;-)
<xxiao> thank god. i rebooted and run 'dpkg-reconfig -a' and it's sane now
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, try following the directions in that post.
<dip333> not good for
<xxiao> booted up virtualbox 4.0 again, click on the "install guest additions", nothing happened
<xxiao> do I need download it somewhere first?
<piercedwater> Can someone help me figure out how to keep Ubuntu from changing the screen resolution each time it reboots? I'm using a Dell Optiplex SX270 with Dell 15" LCD 1024x768
<dip333> free is not good ...... welive in $$$$$
<dip333> student
<judgepg> xxiao: Yes you do
<xxiao> let me google
<xxiao> it seems just like what vmware-tools
<UnholyTerror> xxiao, you have to install from within the running guest OS
<judgepg> xxiao: Go to the virtualbox website.  It's now an extension pack
<UnholyTerror> xxiao, what guest are trying to install?
<xxiao> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<xxiao> just installed  VB4.0
<UnholyTerror> xxiao, I know VMWare has the guest additions auto install for supported OSes, Ubuntu being one of them.
<judgepg> xxiao: sorry. I think the extension pack is for USB 2.0 devices, RDP and PXE boot
<judgepg> UnholyTerror: VMWare is bloat :)
<xxiao> right. this time i'm not acting too fast
<xxiao> i actually read it :) it's for USB etc
<KM0201> xxiao: do you have vbox open now?
<Scottzor> Hi
<xxiao> yes i do
<KM0201> xxiao: click "Devices" install Guest Additions
<xxiao> did that, nothing happened
<KM0201> xxiao: ok.. hang on
<UnholyTerror> judgepg, but it works... ;)
<aeon-ltd> xxiao: open a file manager, something should be mounted
<dip333> imagine a ubuntu a mechanic who has to learn to use a screwdriver
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, doesn't he need to mount the cd first?
<xxiao> did it both at host and the VB , nothing observed
<icarus-c> VisualBasic ?..
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: yeah, i actually forgot that.. thats what i was looking for
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, doesn't he need to mount the cd first? or iso
<xxiao> i saw it when i used vmware
<xxiao> something mounted, then you click through
<xxiao> but it's silient with VB4 here
<xxiao> icarus-c: VB--virtualbox, sorry i'm lazy
<icarus-c> oh vbox
<xxiao> yes vbox that is
<dip333> ubuntu a mechanic who has to learn to use a screwdriver
<xxiao> i need a 32bit build env in parallel with 64-bit, tried chroot but it does not work, the thing i need build recognizes 64-bit by reading 'uname -r' i believe
<KM0201> xxiao: go here... and download "VBoxGuestAdditions_4.0.0.iso"... it's near the top  http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.0/
<xxiao> as chroot is still running a 64bit kernel i think
<icarus-c> xxiao,  eh you could cross compile x86 on x86_64
<KM0201> xxiao: do that as  the HOST.. not the guest
<UnholyTerror> xxiao, can't you specify that with environment variables... to set the compile options?
<judgepg> KM0201: Good find my man
<xxiao> UnholyTerror: not really, it's binary, i executed it, and it won't move forward under chroot
<KM0201> judgepg: cuz i'm awesome.. :)
<judgepg> KM0201: tip off my hat
<KM0201> judgepg: lol, actually.. that should be a lot easier to find on Vbox's website...
<FaiLican> hey, how do give my ettercap program rights to write files?
<UnholyTerror> KM0201, and cute too! ;)
<KM0201> UnholyTerror: lol
<judgepg> KM0201: you would think so... I tried to install VirtualBox 4.0 64-bit LTS (headless server), and couldn't install due to missing dependencies
<Saint-Tropez> TT
<KM0201> hmm
<judgepg> KM0201: had to use the 32-bit (not sure if 64-bit non LTS works)
<xxiao> KM0201: how did you get to that link, i found nowhere to click there from the site
<KM0201> judgepg: i'm far from a vbox expert.. i just use it to sync my zune.
<KM0201> xxiao: i have awesome google-foo
<UnholyTerror> Vbox needs updating on every kernel update...
<DysteR> why dont  I have the Gedit on the Applications - Accessories tab ??? I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<UnholyTerror> DysteR, Editor
<xxiao> KM0201: but they really should put it somewhere to click on, anyway
<KM0201> xxiao: now, just shut down guest, and set up the "vbox iso" to be your CD device.. boot the guest, and I believe it's a matter of ./vboxguestadditions  can't remember
<IdleOne> DysteR: it's labeled Text editor
<Scottzor> Do you guys like pop tarts? >_>
<voss> Has anyone gotten civ 5 working with ubuntu?
<DysteR> k
<voss> scott, poptarts are for camping emergencies ;-)
<Scottzor> Why?
<voss> boy scouts carry them in their backpacks
<Scottzor> I have an issue, my pspgo won't charge on my computer
<Scottzor> I'm running the latest version of the ubuntu distro
<judgepg> voss: Any support from codeweaver?
<Dr_Willis> Scottzor:  You are saying that Ubuntu is some how not suppling power to the USB port?
<FaiLican> hey, how do give my ettercap program rights to write files?
<xxiao> the host I/O cache is disabled...what's this warning for on vbox4?
<xxiao> KM0201: vbox4 auto attached that iso, good
<Dr_Willis> xxiao:  vbox settings have settings for that..
<KM0201> xxiao: ok..
<KM0201> xxiao: so mount the cd from the places menu... then navigate to the cd w/ a terminal
<voss> judge, its supposed to be  gold on winehq, im thinking ive missed some step
<Scottzor> But it will charge my ipod touch
<KM0201> and type sh ./nameoffile.run
<KM0201> xxiao: as for the pass through, we can deal w/ that in a sec, get vbox guest additions installed first
<xxiao> KM0201: doing that. meanwhile vbox is warning some ext4 data corruption
<Dr_Willis> Scottzor:  sounds more like a cable/plug issue then an OS issue.
<xxiao> ok
<KM0201> xxiao: install guest additions, then shut down, i'll tell you how to fix that
<voss> scott, does it see your psp as a drive
<Scottzor> Let me check
<Dr_Willis> PSP does have a data mode? perhaps it cant charge when in some modes.
<Scottzor> It does nothing
<wolf23> UnholyTerror back :(
<jose__> Hey, does anyone know what files are changed with an upgrade from GRUB Legacy to GRUB2 on the distro itself?
<voss> Scott did you try another cable?
<mendelev> How do I run the disc that i put in the CD tray in ubuntu?
<Scottzor> I tryed another cable
<Scottzor> Still the same
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have deleted some video files on ext3 partition and i know some knowledge of recovering deleted files using photorec but the file names are lost using that method; i also know something about 'ntfsundelete' and i'm able to recover the files with the original name using this app but it only works for ntfs file systems, is there any way i can recover the files from ext3 with the original file names?
<jose__> mendelev what CD?
<voss> scott, have you tried it with another computer
<jose__> mendelev is it a DVD?
<mendelev> it's a cd that came with the mouse i bought
<wolf23> UnholyTerror are u there?
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  whats on it you even need to run?
<Scottzor> It works with windows/macs but I don't own one
<mendelev> um well it's a wireless mouse i think it has to install so it works
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, yes
<voss> scott, did you try it with a usb wall charger
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  very unlikely that it has any special Linux drivers on the cd..
<Taymon> Hi. I'm using a Dell Studio 1458 and it's not outputting audio on HDMI. Can anyone help me?
<jose__> mendelev, plug it in and see if it works
<wolf23> UnholyTerror there is no solution
<mendelev> it doesn't seem to work right now
<Scottzor> It works with the wall charger, it's just easier from a computer
<mendelev> does this mean i will only be able to use my mouse in windows?
<UnholyTerror> wolf23, :(
<mendelev> this makes me sad
<induz_> ldenDictionary???
<jose__> mendelev, check the manufacturer's website to see if they have linux drivers.
<voss> scott, does the wall charger use usb?=
<induz_> sound on goldenDictionary
<Scottzor> Yes
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  ive yet to see a usb mouse that dident work in linux...
<jose__> Same here.
<jose__> Which is why I said plug it in and try it.
<shawn146> hey everyone
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: maybe a few buttons on a multibutton mouse... but usually at least the 2 main buttons and the scroll wheel work.
<Taymon> Is this the right place to ask my question?
<induz_> how can I get the pronunciations work on GoldenDictioray
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, without drivers...
<mendelev> oh wow the left click on the mouse is working already
<shawn146> i need a littel help with partitioning a cf card on ubuntu
<mendelev> the left click works but not movement :(
<shawn146> ic an view the card 512 MB filesystem
<judgepg> shawn146: use gparted
<jose__> mendelev, is the laser on?
<shawn146> is it built in?
<shawn146> i am using the ubuntu live cd
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, may need to restart X...
<jose__> on the mouse I mean?
<shawn146> 10.10
<voss> scott, is your psp in usb connect mode
<judgepg> shawn146: hrm... cn't recall. System -> Administration.  Check what's there
<mendelev> well red liight is coming out of the bottom of the mouse
<mendelev> so i think the laser is on
<ganjabus> any one able to assist me with an issue running mw2>wine i get a system.IO.filenotfoundexception
<shawn146> ah found it
<Scottzor> Yes
<wolf23> judgepg i do the same code u gave me and nothing work :( it still the same
<mendelev> UnholyTerror, what's restart x mean
<voss> are you sure
<shawn146> Gparted partition editor
<xxiao> KM0201: done
<voss> look at it
<judgepg> shawn146: yep, that's it
<xxiao> also i shut the guest done
<KM0201> xxiao: ok, shut down guest again
<jose__> mendelev, X is the windowing system
<rtdos> i want to install edubuntu on a flash drive; what's the smallest drive i can use? do i just copy the iso to the flash drive?
<shawn146> ah
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, it's a quick reboot without really rebooting.... it restarts the desktop/graphics system.
<shawn146> i hope id on't paperweight it when i make the partition changed
<shawn146> *changes to the card
<jose__> rtdos, if you don't mind having it like a live cd
<judgepg> wolf23: ok, remind me the problem again.  You wanted to for some reason delete the .ICEauthority file?
<mendelev> how do you do it
<jose__> It allows you to save personal files too, don't know what's the smallest probably 2GB just like Ubuntu
<xxiao> you mean i need reboot it then re-shutdown
<judgepg> shawn146: just set the appropriate file system
<xxiao> or just one shutdown is enough
<Fibrosis> does anyone here have a "mentor" ?
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, if enabled CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<KM0201> xxiao: once the guest is shut down, highlight the virtual machine, and click settings
<wolf23> judgepg  yes
<Taymon> I'll come back later.
<xxiao> done
<wolf23> judgepg can i paste you what messages appear for me
<Dr_Willis> rtdos:  2gb i think. and you dont just 'copy' the iso. you use special tools like unetbootin, lili, or others mentioned at the pendrivelinux web site. or the ubuntu usb-disk creator tools
<judgepg> wolf23: why did you want to delete this file again?
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, you'lle end up back at the login screen.
<judgepg> wolf23: please do
<rtdos> jose_ how do i set it up so that i can save personal files to it?
<KM0201> xxiao: then click on "Storage"... and on the "IDE Controller"(or SATA, whichever it is).. highlight it, and choose "Use Host I/O Cache"
<shawn146> trying to install JLime linux on the cf card for my HP Jornada 720 :D
<rtdos> thank you dr. willis
<KM0201> xxiao: then click OK, and restart the virtualmachine
<rtdos> checking them out now.
<Dr_Willis> rtdos:  look for tools that have a 'persistant save file' option.
<mendelev> UnholyTerror, ctrl alt backspace didn't do anything
<rtdos> what do you mean, dr. willis?
<shawn146> need to partition 10 meg fat16 partition
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, do you have a mouse to use?
<mendelev> soz maybe i should full reboot
<shawn146> and a ext2 partition
<wafflesausage> mendelev: type "ps -A|grep xin"
<shawn146> of 300 megs
<wolf23> judgepg no i dont want to delete just i want to appear the desktop and nautilus on ubuntu 10.10, thats all
<sync3times> I really really really hate it when they turn off ctrl-alt-backspace
<rww> sync3times: then re-enable it?
<rww> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<xxiao> strangely the IO cache is enabled already
<KM0201> xxiao: check the other controller
<xxiao> SATA's IO cache is off, enable it now
<mendelev> mmkay thanks
<judgepg> wolf23: try CTRL+ALT+F1.  Login as yourself.  At the prompt, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<KM0201> xxiao: thats probably the one causing the error.
<sync3times> rww,   maybe I did it wrong, but that procedure did not seem to work
<xxiao> rebooting
<judgepg> wolf23: any errors?
<wafflesausage> mendelev: then look on the left of xinit and type kill and the number you see
<shawn146> i hope i can make a 300 meg ext2
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout->Options->Key sequence to restart X
<jose__> rtdos use Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator, it has an option for it.
<wolf23> judgepg i have to restart coz i am using now winxp os
<jose__> or what Dr Willis said
<wolf23> judgepg if i restart and boot to ubuntu 10.10
<judgepg> wolf23: let me know what the problem is - I'm still not clear
<judgepg> wolf23: post any errors
<UnholyTerror> mendelev, all the open programs will be closed so you'll have to come back here after...
<rtdos> thank you jose.
<shawn146> how much space does ubuntu 10.10 need?
<wolf23> judgepg ok wait
<xxiao> KM0201: you are right the warning is gone, and the screen size is way bigger. thanks so much!!!
<rww> ubottu: requirements | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<KM0201> xxiao: np
<jose__> shawn146 plan full install or bootable usb?
<xxiao> i will write it down and put it under google
<shawn146> like 30 GB's?
<shawn146> big enough
<turneralex> Hey guys, new to ubuntu. What is the package management app called?
<wafflesausage> shawn: 30gb is more than enough
<rww> shawn146: 30GB is plenty
<jose__> rtdos you're welcome man
<judgepg> yes, you can likely install 30 distros with 30gb
<wafflesausage> turner: Synaptic
<piercedwater> Can someone help me figure out how to keep Ubuntu from changing the screen resolution each time it reboots? I'm using a Dell Optiplex SX270 with Dell 15" LCD 1024x768
<mendelev> that soft reset thing was real cool but it didn't fix my mouse
<wolf23> judgepg i got: cannot update /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority , There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)],nautilus couldnot creat reqired the following folders
<mendelev> so i guess i will hunt wild drivers
<shawn146> i need to figure out whats taking all of my 500GB's
<jose__> turneralex apt
<turneralex> thanks mate :)
<wafflesausage> no problem
<jose__> turneralex or are you thinking of synaptic?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<voss> shawn its pron ;-)
<KM0201> xxiao: is your PC hooked up to a router?
<shawn146> will it create any problems with windows 7 -64bit
<wafflesausage> mendelev: you could try an actually reboot
<xxiao> KM0201: yes
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is the log of this channel shown on the web? I don't find where.
<Dr_Willis> shawn146:  will what careate any problems?
<wafflesausage> actual*
<Dr_Willis> !log  | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<xxiao> KM0201: i'm using bridging instead of NAT for the guest
<shawn146> ubuntu
<shawn146> installing it
<iandees> I've got a server with 32GB of RAM running on 32-bit processors (so I'm using the PAE kernel). I seem to be running out of lowmem. Is there a way to increase the LowTotal as a boot param or something?
<KM0201> xxiao: ok.. i was gonna sugget that.
<sync3times> rww, thx
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Dr_Willis: Thx.
<Dr_Willis> shawn146:  you need to be a bit more clear in what you mean.. Installing ubuntu will put a grub loader on the HD. that lets you pick what OS you want to boot to.
<shawn146> ah
<xxiao> i had trouble with NAT when i was using vmware,so
<shawn146> i am just worried about my MBR
<KM0201> xxiao: that will at least let the guest call for it's own IP... handy for file sharing stuff if you do that.
<voss> why would you run a 32gb machine using 32 bit software???
<shawn146> before i partition my harddrive
<shawn146> its a 64-bit system
<Dr_Willis> shawn146:  why - you can reinstall the windows mbr laer with a windows cd, or other ways..
<iandees> voss, the processors are 32-bit -- it's all i've got.
<xxiao> yes never used the sharing dir before, it's great
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i have a lot of stuff and programs i need on i
<shawn146> t
<Dr_Willis> shawn146:  its always a good idea to have backups..
<shawn146> i can't edit the partition of the cf card
<voss> iandees, what processor?
<Dr_Willis> shawn146:  a hard drive  can DIE at any time.
<jose__> shawn146 the installer takes care of dividing partitions so you can dual boot
<shawn146> what do i do
<shawn146> oh i see
<judgepg> wolf23: try this.  CTRL+ALT+F1.  Login as yourself.  Then do: sudo chmod 600 /home/youruser/.ICEauthority
<iandees> voss: model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) MP CPU 2.80GHz
<judgepg> wolf23: then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> shawn146:  be sure its unmounted.. and if you are going it by hand install gparted and do 'gksudo gparted' perhaps.
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> unmount
<shawn146> thanks
<Dr_Willis> wolf23:  i think its more proper to use 'sudo service gdm restart' these days
<wafflesausage> Dr_Willis: The end result's the same, right?
<judgepg> wolf23: actually before you run the chmod command, run: sudo chown user:group /home/youruser/.ICEauthority
<mod> hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.10, i've isntalled the getdeb pkg, and when i'm trying to install songbird, the pkg manager does start but it says it cannot find the songbird pkg, most likely because it doesn't exist in a known place on my system yet.  I'm not sure what's missing from this process.  Any ideas?
<bluezone> humpff, these gnome panels are deplorable xD
<mendelev> this ticks me off
<Dr_Willis> wafflesausage:  not the same if  init.d/gdm no longer exists. :)
<mendelev> if i was using windows the mouse would work fine i bet
<mendelev> but since i'm using linux it's hard
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:   Ive yet to find a usb mouse that dident work in every linux disrto ive ever tried..
<jose__> mendelev, that's why I go wired
<bluezone> mendelev, yep, are you sure its plugged in ? :(
<KM0201> mendelev: what are you tryign to get working?
<jose__> lol, he said he had a light so I assume so
<Dr_Willis> I have had wireless mice require me to hit theur little sync/connect buttons a few times.
<mendelev> Dr_Willis, i'm not saying there's not a way to make this work, i'm saying it's harder
<wafflesausage> mendelev: did you try rebooting it? Do you have hald and dbus enabled?
<judgepg> wolf23: Here is your problem, and I think the solution: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ubuntu-9-10-cannot-log-in-777406/
<wolf23> judgepg user:group <-- is there anything to change?
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  and im saying ive never had to do more then hit a little button, or unplyg/plug the mouse in.
<mendelev> it's a wireless optical mouse km
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  and whats the exat brand/make?
<KM0201> oh wireless mice.. to heck w/ that... i hate them w/ windows... but i know they can be problematic w/ Linux.. good luck finding drivers for it.. because there's about a 99.99% chance you won't
<shawn146> hmm, 2 partitions on 1 cf card,w onder if windows ce can catch that
<judgepg> wolf23: user is your username.  Group is the groupname your belong to (likely just your username)
<mendelev> hewlett packard
<jose__> Dr_Willis, that's precisely why I don't get those, they make me mad.
<wafflesausage> Ohhh... i see now
<letmein> hi i made a new user but i cant use sudo with it. how can i fix that?
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever had many issues with wireless mice either.
<shawn146> wow that was fast
<rtdos> is there a way to disable a laptops touch pad in lubuntu/xubuntu (or anyother flavor of ubuntu) when a usb or ps/2 mouse is present?
<voss> iandees, the 2.8 xeon mp I believe is 64 bit em64t
<Dr_Willis> except for Bluetooth.. thats a whome nother disaster under many OS's
<linusasus6> where is the volume control of pulseaudio
<bluezone> rtdos, i'm looking for one too, it seems to screw up my gnome panels
<KM0201> rtdos: not sure on those to.. i know w/ Gnome.. it's under the Mouse settings, and there's a "touchpad" tab... that you can disable it
<shawn146> Format the partitions. (e.g mkdosfs /dev/sda1 and mke2fs /dev/sda2)
<shawn146> how do i do that
<mendelev> Dr_Willis, 2.4 GHz Wirless optical mobile mouse
<wolf23> judgepg my username: hendaus
<jose__> shawn146 some filesystems won't be picked up by windows
<mendelev> admittedly left click is working
<JesusChrist> Today and yesterday the wireless has out of the blue been asking us for the encryption key to connect. Today it's concked out and doesn't see any wireless networks to connect to.
<iandees> voss, hmm -- the guy installing the OS said it was installed that way. I'll have to ask again.
<mendelev> so i'm probably just not smart enough to fix this
<JesusChrist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10294721#post10294721
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  a interesting test would be to try it out in other disrto/live cd's and see if any prolems are common to them all.
<judgepg> wolf23: sudo chown hendaus:hendaus /home/hendaus/.ICEauthority
<jose__> shawn146 why do you want to format?
<mendelev> Dr_Willis, this is my only distro..
<shawn146> woa
<Dr_Willis> mendelev:  tiny core linux = a 10mb download..  good to test things in.
<voss> iandees you can always try a 64 bit live cd, if it doesnt boot you havent lost anything!
<induz_> do u know sound dictionary for GoldenDictionary?
<jose__> Dr_Willis I'm gonna look that up
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  its handy. :)
<iandees> voss the machine is on the other side of the planet and inaccessible until Jan 4 :) I'll ask them to try with a 64-bit live cd if they go visit again
<shawn146> who has tried JLime?
<judgepg> shawn146: sounds like a rapper distro
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I cannot make an ISO image by brasero without retrials. How can I help that? To install gnome-baker?
<shawn146> rapper?
<shawn146> i hate rapper stuff
<shawn146> its a linux distro made for The Jornada 7xx
<Dr_Willis> Emmanuel_Chanel:  brasero has some issues ive seen.. i use k3b or some other burning apps
<judgepg> shawn146: so you won't like this distro :)
<jose__> Dr_Willis what's the sys reqs on this?
<dannyLopez> hello, I can't mount te SD driver
<shawn146> wut
<linusasus6> <maco> linusasus6: if sound is coming from both speakers and headphones at the same time, and those are on *one* device (not a usb headset), then that's jacksense brokenness and is a bug in your driver. pulseaudio has nothing to do with it! So I do what remove alsa and reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  rather minimal.
<shawn146> i have seen the distro on youtube
<mendelev> the directions are pictures
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Dr_Willis: ok...
<shawn146> but no toutorial
<mendelev> with no words
<mendelev> gosh
<shawn146> besides this text file
<jose__> Dr_Willis Haha, great. I think I found a way to bring an old pc back to life
<dannyLopez> hello, I can't mount te SD driver
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  yea. its a little weird compared to some disrtos. but handy
<voss> I like big distros and I cannot lie another brother cant deny when a round disc gets in your face you get... ;-)
<shawn146> how do i format to those filesystems
<jose__> Dr_Willis would you recommend it over puppy linux or DSL?
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  its totally differnt design goal.
<judgepg> voss: .. cause you noticed that distro was stuck...
<shawn146> it says sdd instead sda
<jose__> Dr_Willis meaning?
<piercedwater> Can someone help me figure out how to keep Ubuntu from changing the screen resolution each time it reboots? I'm using a Dell Optiplex SX270 with Dell 15" LCD 1024x768
<dannyLopez> rww: U can help me?
<JesusChrist> Today the wireless has just went away for it's holidays. It doesn't see any wireless connections
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  check its docs.. you install what you want to it .. as needed..   its not a 'general desktop' disrto from the start..
<jose__> Dr_Willis okay, I see. I have no problems with that.
<KM0201> piercedwater: is it an nvidia?.. if so, did you set the resoution in nvidia-settings?
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  even things like sound drivers and wireless are not included by default
<voss> Im running ubuntu 10.10 on my tower and mint debian on my netbook
<piercedwater> KM0201: How do I find out what kind of Graphics chip it is? nvidia-settings won't open from the terminal
<judgepg> wolf23: did you get it working?
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, what gfx hardware, do you know?
<KM0201> piercedwater: lspci in a terminal should show it... it's probably intel
<brett__> lspci
<piercedwater> KM0201: Yeah, I know its intel Extreme Graphics 2
<brett__> there's also a webpage where you can put your lspci -n and it'll tell you what modules it uses.
<jose__> Dr_Willis well, the no wireless is a bit of a bummer, but the computer doesn't have a wireless card anyway so..
<voss> intel video generally sucks
<mutebuntu> i put 10.10 desktop on an sd card via usb-creator, and it freezes before install begins. gets to gui and everything.
<brett__> it's associated withd ebian.
<brett__> debian even
<mutebuntu> any help with that?
<snxs> hello, what would be the newest drivers for an nvidia gtx 460 ? for 10.10 ubuntu
<KM0201> piercedwater: yeah, i have an intel graphics device, but no problems w/ it mysteriously resetting though.. not sure on that one
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, open a terminal...
<voss> mute, bad sd card it happens
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: ok
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, i'm assuming this is the same computer you are on right now, correct?
<iandees> voss, do you know of a way to get the exact processor information? the name isn't quite exact enough for google searching
<mutebuntu> voss, not? works fine
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: not the one im chatting on, but it is right next to me
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, better.
<Kelocena> Mmm, this is some good cake.
<Kelocena> Uh, hi.
<Kelocena> :D
<linusasus6> <maco> linusasus6: if sound is coming from both speakers and headphones at the same time, and those are on *one* device (not a usb headset), then that's jacksense brokenness and is a bug in your driver. pulseaudio has nothing to do with it! So I do what remove alsa and reinstall it?
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, type: ls -l /etc/X11/x*      and tell me if there is an xorg.conf file.
<voss> iandees, the 64bit live cd is the easiest way to go, it will tell you if you dont have a 64 bit cpu
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  you can install the wireless drivers.. but then the disrto size doubles from 10mb to like 20 mb :)
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, note the case X11 not x11
<jose__> Dr_Willis, so what software does it have on regular install?
<Kelocena> Linus, that may be a solution. But if it doesn't work... then a bug is a bug, it needs to be fixed.
<iandees> Ok
<LuL> Hi, why i get this error: http://pastebin.com/x7w0ik2Q after install php5-intl? (Ubuntu 10.10, PHP 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1)
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: invalid option '/'
<judgepg> voss: what if you cat the output of /proc/cpuinfo
<bsmith0931> this is probably a "more info" kind of question but will an old ubuntu 6.10 game run on lucid
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  window manager, editor, terminal...
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, type: ls /etc/X11/x*
<Dr_Willis> jose__:  package manager tools..
<voss> judge system monitor also works
<bsmith0931> specifically darwinia. bc i cant find a linux demo
<judgepg> voss: yep
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, type: ls /etc/X11/x*         lower case LS
<Dr_Willis> bsmith0931:  there should be some desmos out of that
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: I see 3 files - xinitrc xinput.d xserverrc
<judgepg> voss: I'm more of a terminal kind of guy
<Dr_Willis> bsmith0931:  i was thinking i ran the comercial version  last year on ubuntu..
<UnholyTerror> ok - no 'xorg.conf' file then.
<piercedwater> no
<jose__> Dr_Willis will be giving it a shot for sure.
<Kelocena> Anyone kind enough to help me with my sound. PulseAudio is being cranky. When I get sound running out of two applications at once, it gets all wonky instead of simply outputing both audio simultaneously.
<judgepg> piercedwater: just type in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<craigbass1976> Will cmus play an mp3 stream like sky.fm?
<judgepg> piercedwater: that should regenarate the xorg.conf file
<Kelocena> For example, I have a video streaming on firefox, then I open something in mplayer, the sound goes bad. But when I pause one it goes back to normal.
<voss> the terminal has its place, imho unless youre updating software you shouldnt have to deal with it
<piercedwater> judgepg: the file still isnt there
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, ok, you are going to need to reboot it into recovery mode...
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: Ok, hang on
<judgepg> piercedwater: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then after the reconfiguration do a reboot as unholyterror said
<judgepg> piercedwater: or you can restart the gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<judgepg> UnholyTerror: cool nickname btw
<UnholyTerror> judgepg, thx
<jose__> Can someone tell me how I can see which driver a piece of hardware's using?
<UnholyTerror> jose__, sudo lshw
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: I'm restarting gdm now
<lpuljic> hey guys
<jose__> alright thanks man
<lpuljic> can someone help me
<jose__> with?
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: Ok, I have rebooted
 * Kelocena sobs in a corner.
<lpuljic> i am trying to install ubunut under LVM
<jose__> Kelocena, sorry I don't know.
<lpuljic> is that possible with the desktop version
<judgepg> lpuljic: yes
<jose__> Yes
<lpuljic> could you please let me know now
<lpuljic> how
<lpuljic> sorry not now HOW
<lpuljic> this is my setups
<lpuljic> i got dual boot
<vectory> im searching for a site with nice grub2 themes, can i install tjem easily?
<FloodBot1> lpuljic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lpuljic> win xp and ubuntu
<judgepg> I thought you were going to saw 'COW'
<rww> lpuljic: the Desktop CD can't do it. The Alternate CD can.
<jose__> Make a partition and encrypt it, then make that encrypted partition / during install
<rww> !enter | lpuljic
<ubottu> lpuljic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, ???
<lpuljic> jose__: will that put all the fs under one volume group
<Kelocena> Well, for starters, I've tried following http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup . And it's all edit /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc. And uh, I don't have either of those, namely because didn't Ubuntu stop using it after 9.10?
<wwrive> Hi. I have a toshiba with Lucid Lynx. How can I make the speakers mute when plugin in the headphones?
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: Should I try restarting now to see if the resolution stays the same?
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<jose__> lpuljic fs?
<Kelocena> So, uh. What do?
<jose__> I don't know.
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: that didnt do anything
<Kelocena> Sigh.
<lpuljic> file systems
<Sean93> i have nothing in my /media/ except ".hal-mtab-lock"
<craigbass1976> !pianobar
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout->Options->Key swq to restart X
<jose__> lpuljic, nope. You can have multiple partitions, just encrypt the swap area too
<craigbass1976> There's an app called pianobar.  Is it only available in the natty repos?  I'm on lucid and not changing until the next lts
<ubuntu> i
<ubuntu> hai
<jose__> everytime you boot you'll have to put in the password though
<ubuntu> my name is syam
<ubuntu> from indonesia
<ubuntu> i'm using ubuntu
<erfolg> ok great!
<victorhugo289> Hello everyone
<lpuljic> jose__: what i mean by under LVM, is that all the partitions will be under once volume group so that i can easily add more space when its needed
<victorhugo289> This is great.
<microc0sm> any1 know if i can use my android tablet as midi device on ubuntu????
<victorhugo289> Hi Jose, Hi Ubuntu
<ubuntu> i have one quetion
<ubuntu> about virtualbox
<smw> !enter | ubottu
<ubottu> smw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jose__> lpuljic, oh I thought something else. I've never tried that.
<smw> !enter | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<piercedwater> UnholyTerror: It works, at least for now. Thanks.
<microc0sm> my usb doesnt recognize my android tablet for sd hd but will recognize my android phone
<ubuntu> how i connect usb printer in virtualbx?
<UnholyTerror> piercedwater, cool
<lpuljic> aha i see, so how do u mange ur partitions
<lpuljic> if you need to increas more space u use gparted
<Sean93> i have nothing in my /media/ except ".hal-mtab-lock" how do i fix it?
<lpuljic> or ?
<Rawr0192> hey
<Rawr0192> i need help with ubuntu i was told to come here
<erfolg> what's your problem rawr?
<smw> Rawr0192, you came to the right place
<jose__> lpuljic, I don't have partitions on my main system but if I had to yes that's what I'd use.
<Rawr0192> its about the 360 controller
<UnholyTerror> Rawr0192, we need help in know what the problem is...
<judgepg> lol
<jose__> I run Ubuntu off a flash drive so it's portable
<lpuljic> so what do u have if u dont mind me asking
<judgepg> XBOX 360 ubuntu edition
<Rawr0192> how can i use my 360 controller to play oblivion on my ubuntu OS
<racines> lol
<jose__> lpuljic, I have XP on my system for gaming, the usb has Ubuntu and GRUB. I can mount the hard drives if needed and save data there
<racines> does anyone know how to install ubuntu onto an 8GIG USB? (NOT LIVE)
<Rawr0192> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller did not help me
<Rawr0192> mostly becus i did not understand it at all
<lpuljic> aha i see
<jose__> racines you mean full install
<racines> I've been told all I have to do is simply install it as usual but instead select the USB drive as the destination. However I'm still a bit worried =/
<lpuljic> much appreciate for the reposnds
<racines> yes full install
<mod> racines, that's how to do it... why are you worried
<jose__> lpuljic you're welcome sorry I can't help more.
<smw> Rawr0192, I suggest http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/
<racines> well I've read some places that I need to make a partition or something, or something to do with /home and a swap partition
<KM0201> mod: where does Grub end up when you do that?... that would be my concern
<racines> I have no idea what that all means =/
<smw> Rawr0192, it is a userspace driver. It is much better than xpad
<jose__> racines, yes that's correct. Make sure before clicking install you click the advanced tab and change the destination of the bootloader
<xper>  
<Rawr0192> smw
<racines> where would I put the boot loader?
<racines> on the USB drive right?
<Rawr0192> how to PM?
<smw> Rawr0192, yes?
<smw> Rawr0192, don't
<Sean93> i have nothing in my /media/ except ".hal-mtab-lock" how do i fix it?
<wafflesausage>  I remember when i tried installing FreeBSD to a bootable usb drive. I picked the right disk, but it changed the configuration files on my system, lol
<Rawr0192> ok nvm anyways ive been to that site before and i dont get it either
<jose__> racines yes on the USB.
<barfbarf> what can i use to recover .jpg's that were deleted on a fat32 parition on an sd card?
<Rawr0192> im semi-new to ubuntu
<racines> and also, the reason I want to do this is because the live CD is INCREDIBLY slow to boot up so I thought if I did a full install it would be faster, is this true?
<smw> Rawr0192, I have no problem with PMs, but you should speak here if it is ubuntu related.
<microc0sm> anyone know how i can mount my android tablet to ubuntu.  google keeps bringing up ubuntu tablets in china that were leaked
<Rawr0192> ok
<jose__> racines, well depends on your flash drive. I'm running Ubuntu off a flash drive right now and it works well.
<wafflesausage> microc0sm: are you trying to mount the tablet as a storage device?
<fabiobik> How to enable local users delete files with vsftpd  ?
<bezao> which is the default charset in ubuntu?
<racines> yes but jose are you running live or full install?
<smw> !who | Rawr0192
<Rawr0192> but smw do you think you could explain how to install that driver?
<ubottu> Rawr0192: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<microc0sm> waffle yes
<soreau> I have 'Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI] (rev 02)' but when trying to run any app with padsp, I get 'Sorry but your soundcard can't do this' though it's worked fine before with apps using /dev/dsp
<jose__> racines full install
<microc0sm> then if possible as a midi device too
<soreau> Is there anything I can do to make it work with pa?
<smw> Rawr0192, sure. First download the source code
<fabiobik> How to enable local users delete files with  FTP vsftpd  ?
<Rawr0192> !smw where is that?
<fabiobik> im using ubuntu server
<jimi_> Where is the grub menu located? I need to add an entry
<smw> Rawr0192, http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/xboxdrv-linux-0.6.1.tar.bz2
<wafflesausage> microc0sm: you might be able to mount it as a storage device. Check under /dev for any new devices. It shouldbe prefixed with "hda" i believe
<jose__> jimi_ /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Rawr0192> !smw and where do i export it/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> how i connect printer in virtualbox
<jimi_> jose__, can i edit it, or do i have to update it some other means
<smw> Rawr0192, export?
<smw> Rawr0192, please stop using !
<microc0sm> im using black market app for all usb mounting progs and so far nothing is good. I am a noob so everything i do has to be gui sorry but i checked and no new devices.
<rww> Rawr0192: it's just swm, not !smw ;)
<Rawr0192> lol sorry
<smw> Rawr0192, you are confusing the bot :-P
<racines> Okay so my USB device is: /dev/sdc, but it also has another thing: /dev/sdc1, when I install UBUNTU, what do I choose for the boot loader? sdc or sdc1?
<racines> also I don't have to make any other partitions? I can just install it like this?
<jose__> jimi_ if you want to update it run sudo grub-update. If you want to manually add an entry go to the file
<tucemiux> ubuntu, you need to pass the USB device in settings
<Rawr0192> ok i ment extract sorry ive been working in GIMP all day
<smw> Rawr0192, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo .
<jose__> racines, install the bootloader to sdc, make sure you have a swap
<tucemiux> ubuntu, im not sure if you can use USB passthrough  to use a printer on virtualbox but you can try it
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: sorry, i can only help you on the command line. Unplug the tablet and type "ls /dev |grep hda"
<microc0sm> i use system profiler and benchmark as gui to see all hardware and also check the  places-computer
<jon_athon> know any good games for ubuntu?
<smw> Rawr0192, read and follow the directions to compile it. You may ask questions if something confuses you
<ubuntu> ok
<microc0sm> ok
<craigbass1976> Anyone had any luck installing pianobar in lucid?  What's the best way to go about it?
<Rawr0192> ok thanks so much smw honestly this really helps
<soreau> racines: The c in sdc1 is the third detected drive medium and 1 is the first partition on the drive.
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: then reinsert it and do the same thing. tell me if you see anything new show up
<tucemiux> jon_athon, you need to try urban terror, you have to download it from the net
<bezao> which is the default charset in ubuntu?
<racines> So......would I choose sc1 then?
<microc0sm> ok 1 sec
<jon_athon> tucemiux, is it resource intensive? I'm on an old machine
<racines> because it gives me the option to choose sdc or sdc1
<victorhugo289> give it
<racines> (for boot loader)
<jose__> choose sdc
<Spirits-Sight> Is there a way to get a remote server to show-up in Nautilus or in the diagol when trying to open files or save them?
<racines> do I need to make any other partitions?
<jose__> how did you configure it?
<tucemiux> jon_athon, yes, you need to have a fast video card, just go to go the ubuntu software center and search for games
<racines> I remember someone said I need to make a swap partition, but Im not sure what that even is
<Sean93> i have nothing in my /media/ except ".hal-mtab-lock" how do i fix it?
<jose__> manual or did you let it set it for you?
<soreau> racines: I would try sdc1 to be as specific as possible
<jon_athon> tucemiux, Ya, I don't think my 7 year old laptop will support that.
<racines> oh man someone told me to do sdc =/
<racines> now im confused
<soreau> racines: You should have a swap partition.. have you used usb creator before?
<microc0sm> waffle nothing . the spacing is bad?
<racines> No
<jose__> racines, I used sdc without specifying partition and it works
<racines> okay
<erfolg> ah. try lincity ng
<erfolg> that one's pretty cool
<racines> did you make any other partitions jose__?
<tucemiux> jon_athon, -->ubuntusoftwarecenter->"Games",  there's plenty of games that your laptop can handle
<racines> because I was told to make a swap partition alongside it but im not sure what it will do
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: it shouldn't be. try it  with the space anyway. Also, if nothing shows up with "hda" try "sda"
<racines> if I didnt have a swap partition, would the install not work?
<jose__> racines when you got to the part of the installer where you choose where to install did you let it do it for you or go with the manual option?
<racines> i chose the advanced option
<jon_athon> Cool... what's that 2.d game where you have the two "tanks" lob artillery across a single frame terrain map?
<soreau> ! who | racines
<ubottu> racines: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tucemiux> racines, most likely you can have an install without a swap partition if you have plenty of memory, I wouldnt recommend it though
<jose__> Yes, then make a swap. It doesn't work without a swap racines
<racines> where it lists all the devices and gives me the option to make new partitions
<microc0sm> ok i got  it with sda
<racines> how big should I make the swap?
<Spirits-Sight> Is there a way to get a remote server to show-up in Nautilus or in the diagol when trying to open files or save them?
<jose__> How big's the drive?
<racines> 8GIG
<racines> :P
<jose__> 512MB to 1GB is good
<hp> hey
<racines> Any other partitions I need?
<smw> racines, I make it twice ram
<wafflesausage> microcosm: did you see another device show up when you ran "ls /dev | grep sda" after plugging it in?
<jose__> And once made go to edit partition and set it as swap
<Dr_Willis> Spirits-Sight:  nautilus has a connect to server.. feature.. or you could use the 'sshfs' tool
<jimi_> jose__, what happened to the simple grub files? where you had a LABEL, etc ? this is crazy looking
<erfolg> racines how much ram do you have?
<jose__> jimi_ that's the new version of it
<tucemiux> racines, typically I have "/swp", "/home", and "/"
<Spirits-Sight> Dr_Willis: do u know how to use the connect to server feature in nautilus?
<jose__> remember guys he's installing to a usb drive
<jimi_> jose__, damn, i wanted to add etherboot to grub
<smw> racines, if you are going for easy, swap and root are all you absolutely need.
<microc0sm> ok nothing different when i plug in the tablet
<smw> racines, I also add /home
<racines> wait what the......it wont let me add any partitions on my /dev/sdc device
<Braber01> rc
<racines> the "Add" button is greyed out
<microc0sm> also the tablet says to connect my phone to usb  before it will mount
<fabiobik> How to enable local users delete files with  FTP vsftpd  ?
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: and you tried it with hda with proper spacing?
<smw> racines, you can only have 4 primary partitions
<jose__> If you're running on live cd give it sudo fdisk and make your partitions before hand
<Dr_Willis> Spirits-Sight:  theres not much to know.. select it.. enter the info.. connect...
<Braber01> How do I add /usr/games to my $PATH ?
<fabiobik> 550 Permission denied.
<fabiobik> How to enable local users delete files with  FTP vsftpd  ?
<fabiobik> im using ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> Spirits-Sight:  you do need ssh installed ont he remote.. or ftp or somthint  for it to connect to.
<tucemiux> fabiobik, what does that have to do with ubuntu???
<fabiobik> tucemiux its a part of ubuntu server...
<linusasus6> I have tried to reinstall alsa and pulseaudio is not working my sound come out of speaker and headphone
<Braber01> never mind I was logged in as root logging out fixed the problem...
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  export the new PATH.    in .bashrc or .profile normally.. -> export PATH=$PATH:new/path/path
<microc0sm> yes, i originally copied it from here and pasted then typed it manually then just goes to next line without anything
<Collin> Hello, I have a question about graphics card support...
<jose__> jimi_ well look for the grub.cfg file. That's what you want to edit
<tucemiux> fabiobik, it's an application in ubuntu server, in either case, you can try #ubuntu-server
<microc0sm> with sda it has sda sda 1 sda 2 sda5
<Drew151> This is going to seem noobish, but im new. where do you guys learn all this jargon?
<smw> Braber01, add export PATH="$PATH:/usr/games" to ~/.bashrc
<Dr_Willis> Drew151:  lots of reading.
<sharkoder> Hi ubipeople
<sharkoder> :)
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: but it's the same with the tablet plugged in right?
<racines> Ive never used sudo fdisk before, how would I add a "swap" partition to my "/dev/sdc/" device?
<Braber01> Dr_Willis, smw: never mind I was logged in as root logging out fixed the problem
<Drew151> books or online articles?
<smw> Drew151, obsession...
<jose__> racines, you can only have 4 primary partitions
<smw> Drew151, online articles
<racines> yeah you said to use sudo fdisk
<jose__> you might have to partition the drive differently
<microc0sm> yes same with it plugged in as before it was plugged in
<jose__> okay, press p
<Drew151> I can understand obsession.
<racines> I quit the installation and went into sudo fdisk
<jose__> how many partitions?
<Sean93> i have nothing in my /media/ except ".hal-mtab-lock" how do i fix it?
<tucemiux> !ot | Drew151
<ubottu> Drew151: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: and nothing shows up with hda?
<racines> says
<Dr_Willis> Drew151:  read everything you find...
<Rawr0192> swm
<racines> "Unable to open p"
<smw> Drew151, we don't see it as jargon. IT is common to us :-P
<racines> sudo fdisk p
<sharkoder> Does smbd know how to restore /boot if it was on another partition and was formated?
<jose__> no sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<Rawr0192> smw*
<jose__> that's your drive
<microc0sm> nothing it all except the line where i type stuff like i just hit enter
<jose__> then when inside type p and enter
<Dr_Willis> sharkoder:  smbd is for samba.. nothing to do with the boot partitions...
<Spirits-Sight> Dr_Willis: I have openssh installed and I also don't see a option in nat... to enter my info
<smw> Rawr0192, please say something when you use my name :-)
<racines> Okay
<racines> I typed p
<sharkoder> i meant somebody . sorry
<Dr_Willis> Spirits-Sight:   places -> connect to server..
<wafflesausage> micr0cosm: well, i'm not sure what to tell you. I'd do a google search for it
<jose__> racines how many partitions?
<smw> Rawr0192, do not use my name in vain
<Rawr0192> sorry, im confused about the build and install portion
<Dr_Willis> Spirits-Sight:  then the pull down.. select ssh. and enter info.
<racines> only looks like theres one
<racines> "/dev/sdc1"
<smw> Rawr0192, what part?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Spirits-Sight> I found it thanks :-) Dr_Willis
<jose__> okay, type as follows
<jose__> n and enter
<Rawr0192> smw it said to use command "make" and i type in make wondering what will happen and it does nothing
<racines> done
<Drew151> Oh trust me, I am here for ubuntu. moslty im just lurking to get as much info as possible. i just ask occasional questions. btw, is this a good thread for finding reading material? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<racines> says: "primary partition (1-4)"
<microc0sm> i tried google for android tablet and ubuntu and it is all about some new ubuntu tablet that someone in china leaked using ubuntu netbook?
<sharkoder> so if I had my /boot on a separate partition, and I formatted it, any chance to restore it?
<jose__> then primary, enter, enter, and however big you want the swap
<smw> Rawr0192, are you in the directory with the software?
<jose__> okay, racines choose 2
<smw> Rawr0192, is there a Makefile there?
<racines> wait, I typed primary and pressed enter
<Rawr0192> how do i enter my directory?
<racines> its asking for a partition number
<racines> type 2?
<jose__> yes
<Rawr0192> its just extracted in my home folder
<racines> .....No free sectors available it says
<racines> hm
<smw> Rawr0192, cd == change directory ----- cd [yourdir]
<racines> (the usb is formatted btw)
<jose__> okay, then d and 1
<jose__> to delete the partition you have
<Rawr0192> i dont get it
<linusasus6> is special I got ubuntu and debian and both got the same issue for the sound in speaker and headphone in sametime
<Rawr0192> i feel like a noob
<jose__> racines you have one partition for the whole drive
<racines> typed d and it sais "selected partition 1"
<smw> Rawr0192, you are a noob. But we were all noobs once ;-)
<jose__> okay, now n, primary, 1, enter, and choose how big you want swap
<racines> "/dev/sdc/" is my USB drive, I formatted it
<racines> I typed d and it sais "Selected partition 1"
<Rawr0192> lol okay so can you please explain to me how to build my driver?
<jose__> for example if you want it to be 1GB, then type 1G
<racines> so just type 1G?
<carbon-87> Hello, i was wondering if anyone could recommend a setup i could use.    I Have 10 thinClients and i would like to run a Server, for easy mangening. How can i set this up with ubuntu ?
<jose__> how far are you?
<sharkoder> where can i ask for help restoring formatted /boot partition ?
<Rawr0192> the folder is in my Home dir and il go check if it has a make file in it
<racines> I don't know I've never used fdisk before, I'm also a linux noob
<trojan_spike> smw, apart from Dr_Willis   he was born from Linux  ;)
<smw> Rawr0192, continue at Step 3
<racines> I typed "d" and now it says: "selected partition 1"
<microc0sm> wow just realized my phone is android 1.6 and tablet is running 2.1. ubuntu will mount my phone running 1.6 but not tablet with 2.1
<jose__> okay, press p
<jose__> what do you have on screen?
<smw> trojan_spike, I started using it when I was 8... does that count?
<racines> Uh
<racines> just says "Device Boot, Start, End, Blocks, Id, System"
<racines> nothing under it
<jose__> okay, good
<racines> :)
<jose__> that's what you should have
<Spirits-Sight> Dr_Willis: thanks again, it worked as I wanted it to, now I can open files on remote server using gedit
<jose__> now press n
<trojan_spike> :)  depends on ur age smw   :)
<Spirits-Sight> or other editor program
<racines> yup
<smw> trojan_spike, I remember back in the day when linux wasn't user friendly :-P
<jose__> and primary
<smw> trojan_spike, 17 now
<racines> yup
<racines> type 2?
<jose__> 1
<racines> k
<jose__> enter
<racines> says First cylinder (1-2944, default 1):
<sharkoder> how can i get any information on how to restore formatted /boot partition plz :(
<jose__> once you preseed enter once, how big do you want your swap?
<trojan_spike> smw, thats really knowing ur OS .. u musta been mostly in terminal :)
<smw> trojan_spike, wait, 18 in two weeks. So I have been using it for about a decade.
<racines> omg
<racines> I pressed enter and it sais
<racines> "using deafult value 1"
<racines> o_o
<FloodBot1> racines: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holden448mex> yeah!!!
<jose__> racines, that's all it says?
<racines> "First cylinder (1-2944) default 1):"
<racines> pressed enter now it sais: "Using default value 1"
<holden448mex> Hello everyone, what's up
<smw> trojan_spike, yep, I have used an ungodly number of distros. Ubuntu was the one that stuck ;-)
<racines> now it sais "Last cylinder"
<trojan_spike> smw,  :) and whats the best thing u can do on linux?? make software or anything?? jus to be nosey
<holden448mex> : )
<trojan_spike> smw, :)
<jose__> okay, uh it doesn't say something like this Last cylinder, +cylinders or +size{K,M,G} (1-1044, default 1044):
<jose__> ??
<racines> yeah it does
<smw> trojan_spike, hack stuff together in a day and the shell is nice too :-)
<racines> "Last cylinder.............."
<linusasus6> server under linux are fluid and stable
<jose__> okay, how big do you want swap?
<wafflesausage> trojan: i'd say the biggest advantage of linux is it's sheer flexibility
<racines> wait was it supposed to say: "Using deafult value 1" ?
<jose__> yes
<racines> uhh
<smw> jose__, the common rule is twice ram
<racines> im not sure what swap is but I guess 512MB?
<jose__> racines how much RAM you got?
<smw> racines, twice ram is suggested
<jose__> smw I know but he's trying to install to USB, might end up too small for his taste
<microc0sm> im gonna twitter her yahoo till i goooogle all over her face...book
<trojan_spike> smw, u really know ur stuff.. u wana give me some advice?? How to be a power user in terminal..?
<smw> jose__, ah, I would not use it at all then
<microc0sm> sorry dumb radio thing i heard
<smw> trojan_spike, use it :-P
<mutebuntu> i need help putting 10.10 desktop on a netbook
<racines> so.....1G?
<racines> (my usb is 8GIG)
<jose__> if you want
<trojan_spike> smw,  :) i do
<smw> trojan_spike, reading a tutorial on bash scripting would be good too
<racines> i dont even know what swap is though
<erfolg> racines how much ram do you have?
<jose__> just put +1G if you want it to be one gig
<wafflesausage> trojan: i'd pick up the JumpStart Unix book, and. like smw said, just use it
<linusasus6> I have tried to reinstall alsa and pulseaudio is not working my sound come out of speaker and headphone
<jose__> erfolg, he's installing to usb
<wafflesausage> Or was it QuickStart...
<trojan_spike> smw, yea,, i thyink i will have to go outa my way sometime and learn bash
<erfolg> if you have like 2 gigs of ram and don't need to hibernate just don't use any swap
<linusasus6> is special I got ubuntu and debian and both got the same issue for the sound in speaker and headphone in sametime
<Milos|Netbook> This isn't exactly ubuntu-related, but it scares me enough to need to ask it here. Does anyone understand what happened? http://pastebin.com/s4DKRt3D
<smw> trojan_spike, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ . Don't be afraid to skip over stuff in it ;-)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Dr_Willis: I installed Gnome Baker. It looks working fine. Thx answering me.
<pavanai> ctrl+alt+d not working
<racines> I typed enter nothing happened, just went back to: "Command (m for help)"
<jose__> racines good so far?
<wafflesausage> trojan_spike: also, run a virtual machine or a test machine that you don't care about to try some of the more daring things
<racines> I typed: "+1G" btw
<craigbass1976> Dumb question maybe...  I'm ssh-ed into a box, and I want to fire up an application, but I don't want to fire up another terminal to do more stuff.  How can I just say GO and be dumped back to a cursor?
<Drew151> is it even a good idea to try and load ubuntu onto a compaq presario with 2 gb of ram and 250 Gb of hd space? (im putting it on an external 500gb HDD)
<Shaba1> Hello guys
<jose__> oh, well the other guys say you might not need a swap
<smw> craigbass1976, append & at the end
<racines> still don't know what swap is =/
<trojan_spike> wafflesausage, im pretty decent in all that.. just bash mainly i think.. Buh u make a good point,,
<steiner> how to i get ubuntu to work with a radeon x1300 xge graphics card? right now i have to run in failsafe low graphics mode
<linusasus6> lol compaq presario 1501?
<jose__> it's a random storage area like RAM for your comp racines
<Drew151> cq62
<jose__> it's stores junk there as needed
<pavanai> smw:ctrl+alt+d not working
<racines> hm
<racines> when I type +1G nothing happens
<racines> it just leaves a blank line and type outputs: "Command (m for help):
<racines> "
<wafflesausage> trojan_spike: also, i'd try running a "meta distribution". You'll be forced to learn if you want to use your comp
<jose__> well, if you pressed enter twice nothing will happen
<erfolg> swap is pretty much useless now.
<Shaba1> My install of wubi has something calle totem media player as the default video viewer. For some reason it does not play vids from the windows side with audio, but VLC does. How do I make VLC the default video player?
<jose__> you have to delete the partition
<erfolg> just slows you down.
<smw> pavanai, what does ctrl+alt+d do? did you highlight the wrong person?
<craigbass1976> smw, vlc http://u10.sky.fm:80/sky_pianojazz_aacplus &  ?  This gives me a cursor again, but when I start typing, the app shuts down
<racines> okay so now what?
<racines> someone said something about a "/" and "/home" partition
<trojan_spike> :)  ..
<pavanai> smw:no i jst want sombody to gimme a solution
<racines> or should I just install now?
<jose__> meh, I've never used a /home partition
<smw> craigbass1976, put '' around the url
<jose__> just use "/"
<wafflesausage> craigbass: have you tried typing ctrl+z?
<Drew151> linusasus6: its a presario cq62
<maynardwv> Does anyone know where gwibber themes are stored?
<jose__> that's where Ubuntu will be saved during install
<Sean93> i have nothing in my /media/ except ".hal-mtab-lock" how do i fix it?
<pavanai> smw:ctrl+alt+d for show desktop
<smw> craigbass1976, the : is messing things up
<racines> no idea how to do that =/
<smw> pavanai, I know nothing about that topic
<Milos|Netbook> 1337 people!
<smw> !patience | pavanai
<ubottu> pavanai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<racines> the only partition I have on my USB is: "/dev/sdc1" after typing: "p" on fdisk
<jose__> Okay, on the installer, at the part where you choose the partition click on manual
<jose__> If you don't want to have a swap just press q and enter
<ilpa> I'm still plugging away at this ;) Does anyone have 10.04 working with an Airport Extreme?
<jose__> actually wait
<racines> then if I press "d" it selects partition 1 "/dev/sdc1"
<jose__> press w first
<racines> and now I pressed p and nothing is there
<jose__> yes, that'll delete it
<racines> press w?
<smw> craigbass1976, did it work?
<jose__> no
<lostken> what's the android channel?
<pavanai> ubottu:but yesterday i waited 4 half an hour
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jose__> you deleted the partition now
<jose__> make a new partition
<racines> no I didnt press w
<racines> ok
<brett__> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jose__> use n
<brett__> !cmd
<smw> pavanai, ubottu is a bot ;-)
<jose__> and then p, choose 1
<brett__> What are your commands ubuttu?
<lostken> what's the andriod channel
<brett__> Ubottu I mean
<pavanai> smw:bot means some automated pgm?
<brett__> ubuttu cmd
<smw> !bot > brett__
<ubottu> brett__, please see my private message
<brett__> ubottu cmd
<maynardwv> Where are gwibber themes stored?
<brett__> thx.
<craigbass1976> smw, putting single quotes in, no love.  escaping the :, no love.  Then I just typed vlc listen.pls (the file sky.fm gives me when I save), and still it stops when I start typing.
<jose__> and make it the whole drive by pressing enter twice. Other's say swap won't be needed.
<racines> play
<brett__> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<racines> okay did that
<wolfjb> how do you reconfigure the netbook interface for ubuntu 10.10
<racines> outputs this: "/dev/sdc1"  "1"  "391" "1050997+" "83" "Linux"
<smw> craigbass1976, remove the &, does it work?
<jose__> um?
<jose__> on what?
<smw> craigbass1976, my guess is that the command is returning because something is wrong. I am pretty sure the lack of quotes was to blame
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, reconfigure to what?
<jose__> okay, that's correct I see what you're saying
<smw> craigbass1976, run the command without &
<jose__> then press w
<jose__> and enter
<pavanai> show desktop shortcut not working in ubuntu
<craigbass1976> smw, no, that's the behavior I had in the first place (with no &)  The command works fine.  Music plays, ladeeda, but I want access to the command line in that same terminal.
<racines> http://pastebin.com/qLUTw2pY
<smw> pavanai, are you sure that is the correct shortcut
<pavanai> anybody help
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: I would like to change the icons on the initial screen, for example, I want the one labeled web to show all the internet apps not just start firefox
<pavanai> damn sure
<racines> sais: "Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table."
<magicjoe> can anyone help me find the computer.png icon from the theme ubuntu-mono-dark? i have searched my computer everywhere and can't find it. BUT in usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark there is an icon index file that looks like a stack of silicon wafers
<racines> "Syncing disks."
<smw> craigbass1976, what is the cmd again?
<jose__> okay, now q and enter
<KM0201> pavanai: i'm assuming you're talking about the one you add to the panel?
<pavanai> smw:i got it in ubuntu 10.04 and it worked in 10.10 also
<yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me ive got ubuntu 10.4 on a workstation and it doesnt seem to have any ability to controll thefans ?
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: I would also like to see all the educational apps in a folder, but that doesn't seem to exist
<racines> done
<jose__> okay, run the installer
<sharkoder> hi guys. what steps whould i follow to restore/reinstall grub on a formatted /boot partition?
<smw> pavanai, does not work for me...
<pavanai> kmb201:means?
<jose__> at the part where you choose the partitions click on manual
<smw> craigbass1976, what cmd is failing?
<racines> k
<craigbass1976> smw, vlc listen.pls  This I believe is exactly the same as double clicking on that listen.pls file
<pavanai> smw:r u usin 10.10
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: when I select 'All Applications' none of the apps after those which start with the letter 'S' show up on the screen
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, are u using unity?
<smw> pavanai, yes
<jose__> and choose sdc1 and edit it, file format ext3, check format, and choose "/" from the list
<craigbass1976> smw, the command isn't failing, what I want is to be able to use that terminal with the vlc app running in the background somehow.
<magicjoe> wolfjb: i thinkg you want to play with System>Preferences> Main Menu
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: I believe so, I installed the defaults from 10.10
<linusasus6> well I think theres no answer to my problem headphone must be no good for ear is for that theres no solution to my problem
<pavanai> smw but jst after installation it worked 4 me
<jose__> let me know if you have any trouble racines
<racines> one sec
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, i think u might be looking the older version of netbook remix
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, 9.10 maybe?
<smw> craigbass1976, ok, try starting it, press ctrl + z, then bg %1 ------------ in a new terminal
<racines> is it normal for my "/dev/sdc" to contain a "Free space" partition?
<smw> craigbass1976, the new terminal ensures %1 is the right job
<jose__> no
<jose__> how much "free space" do you have?
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: i dont think so, I just downloaded the 10.10 netbook edition straight from the ubuntu site
<linusasus6> I have this bug since 6 or 7 month I fixe it for 1 week 4 month ago then it came back and now no solution
<ai-qsh-ve> ima li ludi
<ai-qsh-ve> tuk na kupona
<Ig0r> e otdek
<racines> Uhh...7027 MB o_o
<trojan_spike> yea,, buh if u look at youtube,, at the 9.10 one.. you'll see what i mean
<racines> "/sdc1/"  contains 1076MB
<ai-qsh-ve> tashek
<jose__> okay, can you extend the size of sdc1?
<ai-qsh-ve> iurdec
<racines> my entire usb is 8GIG
<racines> to what
<pavanai> is ther anyway to make desktop shortkey work?
<jose__> yeah, you made it 1GB for swap
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, or u could install the netbook remix from synaptic,, then uninstall unity?
<jose__> if you're not gonna have a swap like others recommended to the whole disk
<linusasus6> sound work perfectly on windows 7 is weird that on debian and ubuntu that are suppose to be better it doesnt work and no one got a solution
<smw> !hr | ai-qsh-ve
<ubottu> ai-qsh-ve: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<racines> omg I cant changfe the size
<brett__> Is it freespace or actually a partition?
<racines> actual partition
<racines> "/dev/sdc1"
<smw> pavanai, why do you need it so badly?
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: I changed the settings as you suggested, however nothing changed on the main screen
<racines> just under it is free space, and the free space is 7026MB
<jose__> brett__ nah, it's free space. He only has one partition
<brett__> Thx.
<smw> craigbass1976, did you try my other idea?
<brett__> Just checking.
<racines> No theres too
<racines> theres two*
<KM0201> linusasus6: linux might be better, but its not for everyone, and since devices don't typically have linux drivers(like windows) if a device is not working out of the box, it may be to new to really have linux support.
<racines> "dev/sdc1" and "free space"
<jose__> racines, free space means the partition didn't take that much
<racines> Oh man I don't know what to do =/
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: also the menu across the top of the screen hasn't changed
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, i dont think unity will do as u want it to do.. i.e,, have the apps at the side bar
<jose__> relax racines, go back to fdisk
<racines> I don't want a 1GIG ubuntu =/
<racines> ok
<lordbah> Is there an OpenOffice channel? Trying to find out how to make the highlighting of search terms more visible. Right now I have to carefully examine the whole window to try to find the search term, the highlighting is so darn subtle.
<pavanai> smw:lots of windows and terminals r 2 be handled
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2btNhy4Kr7c
<jose__> and delete that partition by giving it the command d
<smw> linusasus6, OEMs don't make drivers for linux :-\
<cameron_> anyone ever use a digidesign mbox2 with ubuntu 10.10 ?  i can't get mine to work...
<[thor]> pavanai: did you check System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts to be sure that the "Show Desktop" is still mapped properly?
<racines> okay
<jose__> racines, let me know when you get Command (m for help)
<smw> pavanai, why not click the button in the bottom left corner?
<cameron_> when i have it hooked up, is there a command i can use to see if my computer actually recognizes it?
<linusasus6> smw what do you mean oem
<racines> so I did "fdisk /dev/sdc" and then I typed "p" and it shows "/dev/sdc1"
<cameron_> its through usb
<racines> so then I typed "d"
<chen> i can't open youtubue
<racines> and now it says: "Selected partition 1"
<jose__> racines good.
<Auriga> Hello...
<jose__> racines, now type as follows in this order:
<chen> hello
<racines> k
<Auriga> Anyone using Moblock?
<smw> linusasus6, original equipment manufacturers.
<pavanai> thor:thnx for info let me chk it
<Fezzler> Anything graphical on my system hangs for a few seconds.  I did have to re-install my desktop recently
<trojan_spike> wolfjb,
<Fezzler> Something is wrong
<jose__> n, p, 1, <enter>, <enter>, w, q
<smw> linusasus6, the companies that actually make the hardware
<linusasus6> so theres no solution for hda intel conexan
<jose__> n, and enter
<jose__> then choose primary
<Auriga> Trying to whitelist a port in moblock... How is it possible?
<[thor]> pavanai: look for "Hide all normal windows and set focus to the desktop"
<jose__> racines good?
<racines> typed q
<racines> well
<racines> after it said "Syncing disks" it quit by itself
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmFb5N5G008 this is what I have
<jose__> well, you should be good, go back to installer
<chattan> Where is the sourceslist menu in Ubuntu 10.10?
<jose__> and let me know if you have any trouble
<chattan> I cant find it in mianmenu
<racines> now its just free space
<pavanai> smw:bottom left?
<racines> wait no
<racines> its the same
<KM0201> chattan: right click the menu, edit menu, go to admin, and put a checkbox next to it.
<jose__> what?
<smw> pavanai, yep
<racines> "/dev/sdc1" and "free space"
<smw> pavanai, there is a purple button
<chattan> KM0201: thanks
<jose__> you didn't put any values in right?
<KM0201> chattan:
<KM0201> np
<[thor]> smw: assuming that the panel is still there :D
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, the 1 that i showed you.. is that the sort of interface u want?
<linusasus6> Well Asus was very stupid to put an hda intel conexant soundcard on is laptop then if theres no solution
<racines> I just typed enter and enter again
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: something like that, yes, but with the current unity look - if that is possible
<pavanai> smw:is that switch desktop
<craigbass1976> smw, I just tried it.  When I typed bg %1 it just echoed out the command that was running.  I wanted to avoid the second terminal part.  What I'm setting up is an ubuntu server, and the guy using it will be accessing it via windows.  I'd like him to be able to putty in, fire up the player, and be able to close the terminal while the app continues to run.
<smw> pavanai, that is your right
<chattan> why is software sources menu hide?
<jose__> racines http://pastebin.com/KwWLeEGk
<rww> chattan: because Ubuntu thinks it's a good idea to do all repository and package management through Software Centre
<linusasus6> all this is because Microsoft want to be on every machine every developper, every company and dont want to give chance to Linux
<smw> craigbass1976, you did not tell me that!
<pavanai> smw:then which one u mean?
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, well its the unity thats holding u back from getting what u want.. >> terminal 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook'
<smw> craigbass1976, nohup vlc somthing.mp3 &> /dev/null &
<racines> okay
<racines> now on the insaller
<jose__> racines, when you've done that press p
<craigbass1976> smw, Sorry, you probably missed the first part
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: ok, I'll try that
<racines> installer*, it says: "/dev/sdc1" 8102MB
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, tell me when its done
<racines> and theres no free space this time
<linusasus6> Ubuntu and Debian = freedom Microsoft and apple = jail
<smw> craigbass1976, you never said that. You wanted to see the terminal again... not run after the terminal closes
<bodev> omg
<Sean93> none of my drive auto mount, in /media/ i just have ".hal-mtab-lock". help me
<Sean93> drives*
<KM0201> does anyone know wher echrome keeps its browser cache?
<chattan> rww: thank , I C
<magicjoe> dow anyone know how to extract icons from an theme.index file or an icons.cache file?
<racines> is it supposed to be one partition? theres only one: "/dev/sdc1" 8102MB
<jose__> racines okay good
<pavanai> smw:do u know which one is mod4 key on keyboard?
<magicjoe> correction index.theme
<jose__> yes, let's go with what other's said and not make swap
<racines> I cannot use the "Add" button but I can use the "Change" button
<smw> pavanai, you are asking the wrong person
<racines> okay so
<jose__> that's correct racines. Choose sdc1
<racines> now what, I just set the boot loader to sdc1?
<pavanai> [thor]:thnx i got it
<craigbass1976> smw, sorry, I thought being able to use the same terminal after running a command would amount to the same thing.  I also want to be able to fire up a browser remotely and then use the same terminal to get into mysql.  This should work for that as well.
<jose__> wait
<pavanai> smw:sry
<Sean93> none of my drives auto mount, in /media/ i just have ".hal-mtab-lock". help me
<jose__> choose sdc1, and click edit. Set the settings as follows
<pavanai> [thor]:1 more doubt which 1 is the mod 4 key?
<jose__> http://www.infosecramblings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/snapshot7.png
<jose__> taken from someone else's guide by the way but it shows well
<[thor]> pavanai: i think Mod4 is SUPER ( Windows logo key )
<jose__> racines good?
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: that doesn't seem to have done anything
<craigbass1976> smw, and it does!  Thanks
<smw> craigbass1976, np. :-)
<racines> okay
<linusasus6> I dunno why they kill John F Kennedy they should just destroy Microsoft  and Linux will be perfect with everything he need all the ressource he need
<magicjoe> oh my god. i just want to use the icon for "computer" from the theme ubuntu-mono-dark but use a different icon theme. it looks like a computer with a purple desktop screen on it. kind of like the initial setup on OS X. anyone have this icon?
<racines> now what about the boot loader
<racines> do I set it to: "sdc1" or "sdc" ?
<Sean93> doesn anyone know what .hal-mtab-lock is?
<pavanai> [thor]:then wt abt SUPER_L
<pavanai> [thor]:is that windows key?
<smw> pavanai, super is windows key
<jose__> http://www.infosecramblings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/snapshot10-1.png
<jose__> sdc
<racines> gives me two options: "/dev/sdc PNY USB 2.0 FD (8.1GB" or "/dev/sdc1" for boot loader
<jose__> normal
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, log out ,, then when at log in screen before password,, look at bottom at 'desktop environment' or something like that.. Choose netbook 2D ,, i think it is
<FloodBot1> jose__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pavanai> ok
<pavanai> wt is this mod4
<Sean93> doesn anyone know what .hal-mtab-lock is?
<jose__> racines, click install and you should be good
<mitzed> hey
<racines> so sdc?
<mitzed> hi
<mitzed> all
<linusasus6> well thank have a good night long life to Ubuntu and Debian
<jose__> yes, sdc
<racines> kk
<Fezzler> How can I solve or trouble shoot this newly sluggish GUI
<Sean93> none of my drives auto mount, in /media/ i just have ".hal-mtab-lock". help me
<jose__> You should be good after the install is done
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: 'ubuntu netbook edition'  was selected already
<racines> Okay
<racines> So does a full install run faster than a live usb?
<pavanai> smw:i changd the key combo
<mitzed> anyone can help me
<jose__> just make sure to boot into the USB and not your hard drive when you turn the computer on
<racines> Because the live takes literally like 4-5 minutes just to startup
<holoseen> Sean93, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/media-hal-mtab-and-media-hal-mtab-lock-617298/
<jose__> racines, I don't know. Ive never used a live usb
<mitzed>  i need a  video converter for ubuntu
<smw> pavanai, sweet, want to tech me?
<pavanai> [thor]:i changed key combo its working now;)
<racines> how long does your USB full isntall take to startup on average?
<wolfjb> trojan_spike: ok, so I chose 'desktop' which at least puts the apps in the menus where I can find them
<smw> pavanai, I need to learn this new "gui" thing :-)
<jose__> I suppose it depends on the flash drive
<magicjoe> wolfjb: i sort of read what you want to do earlier.....just throwing it out there. but have you TRIED System>Preferences>MAIN MENU?
<pavanai> smw:tech?
<jose__> I'd say maybe 2 minutes
<racines> k
<[thor]> pavanai: good to know!
<wolfjb> magicjoe: yes
<smw> pavanai, teach
<trojan_spike> wolfjb, take out unity then.. open synaptic ,, search 'unity' and uninstall
<jose__> It works well enough for my purposes lol
<wolfjb> magicjoe: I enabled several menus which weren't enabled, but didn't see a change
<Shaba1> Hello I am going to repeat my question. someone might have answered but I was afk
<microc0sm> i installed a .deb package called easy tether to use my phone for internet connection. i cant get it to work so i want to uninstall but dont know how...
<racines> Ah well thanks for all the help :)
<Sean93> holoseen, that didn't help at all
<pavanai> smw:click system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts
<smw> pavanai, thanks
<MrAnthrope> Is there a hardware channel?
<jose__> racines sure thing. Hope it all works good
<MrAnthrope> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rww> MrAnthrope: ##hardware
<jose__> if not guess I'll see you tomorrow on here :)
<Shaba1> My install of wubi has something calle totem media player as the default video viewer. For some reason it does not play vids from the windows side with audio, but VLC does. How do I make VLC the default video player?
<microc0sm> ubuntu software center doesnt show it as installed but when i ran the .deb file it seems to have installed through there
<magicjoe> wolfjb: some of the menus will stay hidden until you manually add programs into them. its not just going to sort out education programs for you once you enable the menu section.
<mitzed> anyone knows a good video converter for ubuntu
<mitzed> ?
<mitzed> mm
<Sean93> none of my drives auto mount, in /media/ i just have ".hal-mtab-lock". help me
<pavanai> smw:do down u will find an entry hide all windows
<smw> pavanai, thanks, I am good
<pavanai> smw:change that shortcut key thats all:)
<wolfjb> magicjoe: I already installed educational apps, they show up in the desktop view, but not in the netbook view
<ubuntu> i will try debian
<microc0sm> i ran the file again and the only option throught the software center is to reinstall no remove options
<pavanai> how much time it will take to install ffmpeg?
<pavanai> am on it since 30 mins
<jose__> pavanai not very long
<jose__> I'm sure that's not normal
<Sean93> none of my drives auto mount, in /media/ i just have ".hal-mtab-lock". help me
<pavanai> jose_:nw its ok
<mitzed> f*ck u
<Sean93> I cant access any of my drives
<jose__> Okay, gonna roll people
<jose__> Kinda late here
<mitzed> this chanel sucks
<rww> mitzed: Watch the language, please.
<jose__> mitzed, why's that?
<Auriga> Anyone know anything about Moblock?
<jose__> Nope
<smw> !anyone | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mitzed> i was asking  for something and
<mitzed>  none
<racines> lol
<Auriga> Does that mean you know something about Moblock?
<Sean93> mitzed, i have been here asking for an hour
<Fezzler> mitzed Well, it is not like it used to be that is for sure
<smw> Auriga, it means you should ask the question. I have never heard of it
<dio525i> i'm trying to create a softlink directory from an external drive into a user directory that needs to be accessed from ftp when vsftpd is set to lock users into their homedir...is this possible?
<jose__> Well, see ya peeps around. Good luck racines, hope I helped.
<Auriga> THen if you haven't heard of it... How can you help?
<Sean93> none of my drives auto mount, in /media/ i just have ".hal-mtab-lock". help me
<holoseen> Sean93, maybe your automount is turned off. try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<wyclif> I use Pidgin for IM. Unfortunatly I've found it's impossible to delete saved "Away" messages. I had thought you could just hover over an Away mssg and press Delete to permanently delete them, but after quitting and starting again the mssgs are still there. What am I missing?
<smw> Auriga, I am not sure I can, but someone else might. Ask the real question
<mitzed>  i need a video converter for  ubuntu
<mitzed> i cant install avidemuxç
<twiztid> sup gang... i needed help setting up a static ip address in mavrick... could anyone help?
<mitzed> ffmpg doesnt work
<em> Folks this is a desperate issue -- I have Maverick here and I have an HP Pavilion dv6. Every time I close the lid for a little while I never get the display back. The only way is to turn it off and back on again.
<Auriga> Mitzed I was told that kdenlive has that capability, don't know if it's true though.
<mitzed>  arista trancoder doesnt work
<mitzed>  anything work
<Fezzler> My GUI seems to be sluggish.  Buttons don't respond immediately.  Happens in file browser, web browser, app switching - all things that worked well before
<KM0201> Fezzler: do you have like 40 instances of gnome running again?
<smw> Fezzler, when was the last time you restarted?
<wyclif> re: Pidgin. When I use the drop-down menu to open the "Saved statuses" panel I find it empty--even though the saved statuses are still in the away messages selection
<twiztid> ive gone through a few tutorials on setting up a static ip but afterwards... my connections icon is missing! and i have to retort the /etc/network/interfaces file back to default
<Sean93> holoseen, my automount is on
<Fezzler> KM0201> Never really figured out how to see if inappropriate apps of functions are running.  smw> recently
<wyclif> Anyway, in Pidgin it seems quite impossible to delete saved Away messages permanently. Once you use one, you're stuck with it forever.
<KM0201> Fezzler: wasn't it you that was getting a ton of something opening, and as stuttering your system the other day
<Fezzler> smw> only thing I know happened recently is my entire desktop got trashed and I had to reinstall it.  And I update my nvidia driver
<holoseen> Sean93, its odd because when I disabled my automount, usb devices would not mount. Enabling it meant they would mount.
<smw> Fezzler, that could cause it
<Fezzler> smw> ideas for remediation?
<smw> Fezzler, a problem with the nvidia driver could cause that.
<smw> Fezzler, downgrade?
<wyclif> Nobody here uses Pidgin?
<holoseen> Sean93, are you running maverick?
<twiztid> i justwant to set up a static ip so when i tell windows WINS what ip will be connection to its shares... but each time i try to do it, after i restart, my connectios icon is gone and im forced to reload the default /etc/network/interfaces file and change back to dchp
<Sean93> holoseen, yes
<KM0201> wyclif: not for IRC...
<Fezzler> smw> nope, was having trouble getting compiz to work so I tried nvidia-common; then went back to nvidia-173 (recommended)
<holoseen> Sean93, just for grins, how long has it been installed?
<em> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/692164
<wyclif> KM0201: no, for IM
<em> i have that same problem ^
<twiztid> what the easiest way of goin about setting up ubuntu 10.10 on a static ip address?
<KM0201> wyclif: well it's a pretty straightforward program.. whats the problem?
<smw> Fezzler, maybe you have too much compiz stuff running
<KM0201> twiztid: you need to do that through your router, has nothng to do w/ ubuntu...
<Sean93> holoseen, im not sure, a few months?
<wyclif> KM0201: I cannot delete any saved "Away" messages
<Fezzler> smw> you think uninstall and reinstall nvidia drivers
<twiztid> KM0201: but wont that affect other users who have their pcs set to dhcp
<jasono> Hey all.
<wyclif> KM0201: I had thought you could hover over a particular saved Away message and press Delete, but when I restart Pidgin the old mssgs are still saved. Why?
<jasono> Who needed a converter for Ubuntu?
<jasono> DeVeDe is a really good one.
<mitzed> thks auriga
<KM0201> twiztid: no it doesn't.. you keep dhcp assigned.. then assign an IP to your router.. 99% of routers do this quite easily, i know netgear does
<Auriga> That program will help you, or you are checking it?
<Auriga> Would be good to know if it really can...
<wyclif> KM0201: Also, opening "Saved Statuses" shows an empty panel...even though the saved messages still appear in the app.
<KM0201> wyclif: dunno... what version of pidgin are you using?
<wyclif> KM0201: Pidgin 2.7.3
<mitzed> im  checking
<KM0201> wyclif: dunno man
<MrKeuner> hello, in Gnome, how is it possible to run a script upon: 1-screen lock?, 2-session logout?
<sync3times> twiztid, why not just go into network settings and set it for a static address?   Just make sure the ip address you choose is outside the dhcp range
<twiztid> KM0201: assign an ip to my router? ive set up countless static ip addresses with windows but never had so much trouble before with ubuntu...
<holoseen> Sean93, heres a long shot, read this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-usb-devices-automount-not-working.html
<KM0201> twiztid: i have no idea what you're trying to do... i static'd all my PC's in 2min from my router.. i'm not sure why you'd want to use the OS to do this.
<smw> MrKeuner, youo may want to check #gnome
<twiztid> sync3times: oh the static ip has to be OUT of dchps range?  i though all this time that a static ip was a stationary ip that resided within dchp's list?
<KM0201> twiztid: what kind of router do you have?
<Fezzler> smw> are you saying I should downgrade the driver or try a new one?
<twiztid> KM0201: linksys wrt54g
<Sean93> holoseen, My automount only stopped working a few hours ago, it sounds like his never worked
<KM0201> i'm sure there's a way to assign IP addresses.
<sync3times> twiztid, no, you can just -set- your ip address statically, but the router may assign another machine to that address unless you put your machine outside its range
<sync3times> KM0201, some people do not have admin access to their routers
<smw> Fezzler, truthfully, I have no idea. I would first disable compiz affects
<Sean93> holoseen, just re-read it, i was wrong
<Fezzler> OT: anyone know where I can go to get some basic tips on mIRC?  Switched from XChat and need some help
<smw> Fezzler, then try to switch to the driver I was using when it worked
<KM0201> sync3times: i dunno, seem sstrnage to me.. a router assigns IP addresses... a PC doesn't tell the router what it wants... at least in my experience
<Fezzler> smw> Well, that was easy because I never got them going  :)
<holoseen> Sean93, were you messing with wireless drivers lately?
<icarus-c> Fezzler, isn't mirc a Windows only software
<Sean93> holoseen, no, the only thing i did defferntly today was burn a disc using Imgburn in wine
<Fezzler> icarus-c> Oh, is it?  I was looking for XChat options
<twiztid> sync3times: gotcha... ok that makes some sense... ill look into it a little bit more... but ya, basiclly i would like to set up my ubuntu laptop to a static ip so when i tell windows netbios over tcp/ip what ip address will be connectiong to its shares.. hopefully solves my, "unable to mount location. failed to mount Windows share" error with samba... :(
<holoseen> Sean93, interesting. Have you tried logging on as another user?
<Sean93> i don't have another user
<chris_osx> Fezzler: why do you come to #ubuntu to ask questions about windows software?
<Sean93> holoseen,  i don't have another user
<chris_osx> or do you run mirc on wine?
<sync3times> KM0201,  the router dhcp server is a service and is optional.   You can turn it off.    The router just passes packets.   Thats it.   I will admit that letting the router do it can be better in the case where the router does not provide dns forwarding.   and laptops almost always want to stay dhcp
<holoseen> Sean93, you can create another user easily. I am thinking that some permissions or other config got screwed up. Try another user.
<sync3times> twiztid, will your laptop be leaving the house?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu?
<twiztid> sync3times: maybe... and thats a big maybe in the event that i would like to teamview it
<twiztid> sync3times: teamview to my pc that is
<Sean93> holoseen, how do i add a user?
<sync3times> twiztid, dunno what teamview is.   Are you setting the wireless fixed or the wired or both
<twiztid> sync3times: but otherwise no, all i want is to ba able to access my shared external harddrive that is connected to my XP machine from ubuntu by auto mounting it in fstab
<knoppies> I have a question about XBMC, when I play movies on it, the coloring is all wrong. A bit like one of the RGB colors is missing, and sometimes it comes back, but then another color drops out. I have fiddled with the settings, but cannot seem to fix it. I have a radeon HD5470 in a laptop. any ideas?
<smw> ShapeShifter499, for what purpose?
<holoseen> Sean93, goto System (at the top), then administration, then users and groups.
<ShapeShifter499> smw, keeping my computer safe when running a irc server like ircd
<twiztid> sync3times: teamview is a free remote desktop assistance viewer that works extreamly well for bing free
<smw> ShapeShifter499, a firewall will not keep your computer safe.
<mitzed> in ubuntu is possible add the sources   of edubuntu  ? are the same or not? and how can i do it?
<ShapeShifter499> smw, someone on ##linux suggested that
<sync3times> twiztid,   that should work without fixing the IP address by using netbios name resolution to find the machine.
<knoppies> mitzed, yes it is possible, I think they are in the default repository.
<smw> ShapeShifter499, a firewall is not what you are looking for
<Fezzler> chris_osx> I didn't know it was just Windows platform.  Relax.  Why do you have osx in your handle in a ubuntu channel?
<ShapeShifter499> smw  ok what ?>
<knoppies> mitzed, do you know how to use synaptic (in Gnome, Im not sure what the KDE version is called)
<smw> ShapeShifter499, a firewall really does not do much.
<steiner> how do i get my radeon x1300 xge card to work? i have to run in low resolution, it said no device detected. i replaced an nividia card but did not uninstall the prop drivers
<mitzed> mm  yes
<smw> ShapeShifter499, you just don't need a firewall
<ShapeShifter499> smw  ya but I don't want a hacker attack
<smw> ShapeShifter499, a firewall is for controlling access based on ports. That is not useful for much
<twiztid> sync3times: so i should make sure netbios over tcp/ip is enabled but what do i put in WINS for ipadresses?  or is there a simpler way of automounting windows shares when ubuntu starts up? ive tried for days to mount this windows share but always get, "unable to mount location. failed to mount windows share"
<shawn146> why don't i see "[[118640.111000]] sd 1:0:0:0: [[sda]] Attached SCSI removable disk" on the line of dmesg | tail
<shawn146> ?
<knoppies> mitzed, if you search edubuntu in synaptic, I get a list of edubuntu packages. If you want all the packages that come from a standard edubuntu disk, then you can either use the disk as a repository, or you will have to find the packages.
<ShapeShifter499> smw  what do you suggest than?
<ShapeShifter499> *then
<[thor]> ShapeShifter499: ufw comes stock ( use the command 'man ufw' on the CLI )
<ShapeShifter499> [thor], is there a gui for that?
<mitzed>  i hve a cd of edubuntu 7.10
<mitzed> i can use it
<smw> ShapeShifter499, secure your ircd right. That is the only way to stop a "hacker attack"
<mitzed> ?
<sync3times> twiztid,  have you tried just using smbclient by the command line?   Does that work by name, or just by IP address?   Are you sure you are using the right name?
<[thor]> ShapeShifter499: search the software center for "Firewall Configuration"
<chris_osx> Fezzler: i am totally relaxed. i was just curious why you come up with that question in #ubuntu. I have my nickname chris_osx for a long time now and some people know me. that's why i keep it
<smw> ShapeShifter499, make sure normal users can't do something stupid (or smart)
<[thor]> ShapeShifter499: icon is a blue and silver shield
<Darkstarc4> EVERYBODY FUCKING JOIN
<Darkstarc4> #PISSOFF
<FloodBot1> Darkstarc4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkstarc4> ..
<Darkstarc4> lol
<knoppies> mitzed, yes.
<twiztid> sync3times: eh, not sure.. but it works both name and ip as far as i know... what do you suggest?
<Darkstarc4> oh god im scared of being muted
<sync3times> twiztid, if it works by name from the command line, then what are you putting in fstab?
<ShapeShifter499> smw ok I'll have to google more on this
<twiztid> sync3times: to automount on startup...
<twiztid> sync3times: thats wat countless tutorials say to do
<sync3times> twiztid, ok,  if you type mount /your/path  does it mount?
<Darkstarc4> Fuck you Tm_T
<OldBlue> chris_osx> we're cool.  tired of XChat and saw some good things about mIRC and thought it was multi-platform like XChat.  Just wanted to see if ubuntu crowd is using it
<judgepg> OldBlue: check out irssi
<ShapeShifter499> [thor], ok then thanks
<OldBlue> love irssi - sings - just don't have time to tweak
<shawn146> was that a ban?
<steiner> how do i get open source drivers for radeon x1300 graphics card?
<OldBlue> find my self tweaking irssi all the time to see what it can do
<judgepg> OldBlue: do you have something specific in mind?
<rww> !modes > shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146, please see my private message
<OldBlue> nope
<OldBlue> i like irssi
<shawn146> oh
<chris_osx> !modes > chris_osx
<ubottu> chris_osx, please see my private message
<Sean93> (gedit:3964): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking IsSupported() failed for remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildSignaled: Process /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor received signal 6
<twiztid> sync3times: mount: can't find //xptwiztid/slave in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<deeeed> hi
<sync3times> twiztid, no //   do you have an entry in fstab for the filesystem?
<deeeed> I am trying to mount an hfsplus hd as rw but it doesn't work
<deeeed> it's always mounted as read-only
<deeeed> mount -t hfsplus -o rw,force /dev/sdb1 SAMSUNG/
<deeeed> any idea why ?
<knoppies> deeeed, try using sudo??
<twiztid> sync3times: not anymore... i clean installed... to many changes
<sync3times> ah
<shawn146> do i ahve to use CFDisk for partitioning my 512 MB compact flash disk for jlime?
<deeeed> knoppies, I do this as root...
<knoppies> deeeed, Im not sure, let me man mount.
<sync3times> twiztid,  ok.   Frankly,  I would not do the fstab for a laptop.    I would concentrate on writing a little script that will reliably mount the drive.   And then make a button to run the script
<sync3times> twiztid, you dont want to get in a situation where you take the laptop on the road and have it hang trying to mount stuff that isnt there
<knoppies> deeeed, if you try using the switch -w?
<deeeed> same
<twiztid> sync3times: ya! true that... even on shutdown.... so how would i go about that? i cant even mount it in nautilus
<knoppies> deeeed, Im not sure. Maybe it has something to do with permissions, like the directory tree structure has someone else set as its owner and you only have read-only permissions??
<shawn146> how big should a swap partition be?
<shawn146> for linux
<shawn146> small linux
<deeeed> I tried to changed the permissions etc... and mI am running as root
<deeeed> root@seyan:/media# mount -t hfsplus -o rw,user,auto,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,force /dev/sdb1 SAMSUNG/
<deeeed> root@seyan:/media# chmod +w SAMSUNG/
<deeeed> chmod: changing permissions of `SAMSUNG/': Read-only file system
<rww> shawn146: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq goes over it
<deeeed> it just doesn't take the rw
<intok> Will Aquaria run on a GMA900? Running it, I get the loading screen, but it crashes out once fully loaded
<spartan7> can the login screen for ubuntu NR 10.04 be changed?
<shawn146> what about for JLime
<sync3times> twiztid,    can you   mount   -t   smbfs    //pcname/sharename    /mountpoint     and it work?
<shawn146> adifferent distro
<knoppies> deeeed, is it maybe a flash card with a 'read only' switch on it?
<deeeed> knoppies, it's not
<krannx2> spartan7 i have actually been trying to figure that out forever, which part are you trying to change?
<shawn146> this distro is about 256 MEGS
<shawn146> *MB;s
<knoppies> sparkie, Im not sure about the NR, but I downgraded gdm to 2.20 on 10.04, it gave me the old login screen.
<knoppies> sorry sparkie, that was for spartan7
<rww> shawn146: no idea, go ask them. This channel's for Ubuntu ;P
<knoppies> spartan7, read up.
<Shaba1> My install of wubi has something calle totem media player as the default video viewer. For some reason it does not play vids from the windows side with audio, but VLC does. How do I make VLC the default video player?
<twiztid> sync3times: mount error: could not resolve address for xptwiztid: No address associated with hostname
<intok> Will Aquaria run on a GMA900? Running it, I get the loading screen, but it crashes out once fully loaded
<sync3times> twiztid,   does it work substituting ip address for the pcname?
<icarus-c> Shaba1, you may need to install certain gstreamer plugins for totem to play some video/audio format.  anyway, to make vlc as default play, you could  go System -> Preferences -> Preferred application -> Multimedia
<shawn146> oh sorry
<shawn146> found the channel
<mutebuntu> what does /bin/sh: sudo: not found mean?
<twiztid> sync3times: Unable to find suitable address.  ???
<sync3times> twiztid,    can you ping your xp machine?
<knoppies> Shaba1, you could also change the default player of each audio/video format individually.
<knoppies> mutebuntu, if you just type in sudo echo "hello"?
<jjmwood> Can someone help me with a problem?
<Random832> jjmwood: maybe. ask your question
<mitzed> jjmwood , problem?
<mutebuntu> same knoppies
<spartan7> krannx2, the part where you choose user and enter password
<twiztid> sync3times: host unreachable...   makes sense
<jjmwood> well i used ubuntu before with Vista and didnt have a problem but now i have it with XP installed and it always freezes and the screene goes in a zig zag kinda way
<jjmwood> it happens randomly
<spartan7> krannx2, have not found many articles on 10.04 or 10.10. I have on older version
<krannx2> spartan7, http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-change-the-login-screen-of-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<knoppies> mutebuntu, it seems as though your sudo is either not where it should be, or not installed. Im not sure how to install it without sudo (unless you login with root, can you do that??) Are you running ubuntu?
<mitzed> jjmwood yre using  dual boot
<mutebuntu> knoppies, im stuck in initramfs
<mitzed>  or virtual machines
<mitzed> ?
<ubuntu> nick omega
<krannx2> spartan7: but if you want more custimazation then that i cant help you, as that is actually what im trying to figure out
<mutebuntu> and for some reason my usb drive installers wont work
<needlez> mutebuntu: whats your issue??
<knoppies> mutebuntu, I dont know anything about that. Im sorry.
<jjmwood> mitzed: What?
<omegafd> where can i get help with dmraid
<spartan7> krannx2, im starting with this. thank you for the link
<needlez> jjmwood: are you using VMware or virtualbox or is it a dual boot thats what he wants to kno
<jjmwood> its dual booted with XP right now.
<knoppies> krannx2, spartan7. I downgraded gdm to version 2.20 using an old 9.10 repository with 10.04, I assume you can do the same with 10.10. I haven't tried yet. It seemed to work without any problems.
<steiner> what do i do if the opensource radeon drivers do not work?
<mutebuntu> thanks, knoppies. needlez, i cant boot into gui and im stuck in initranmfs console. ive tried a variety of methods to reinstall from a flash drive, but the computer freezes
<mitzed> if you have windows xp installed on yre hd  or you are using a program like virtual vox to run xp
<krannx2> thanks knoppies, ill try that
<jjmwood> its on my local Hard drive
<jjmwood> no Its dual booted with XP
<knoppies> krannx2, I hope it works and that it doesn't screw up your GDM, I do know that it tried to start gdm twice, so you have to remove one.
<spartan7> knoppies, good idea thanks
<krannx2> oh well that could be an issue haha
<knoppies> spartan7, my pleasure. It does try start GDM twice, so you have to remove one of the starting methods. I found out how to do that in a tutorial somewhere. If all else fails, try the ubuntu forums.
<jjmwood> it used to freeze on vista but i fixed it by putting the power Saver to Max
<mitzed> jjmwodd maybe u hve  a damaged disk
<spartan7> knoppies, will do. thanks
<jjmwood> no the Disk isnt dammaged
<majornikku> is there anyone available? i need some help with dmraid
<twiztid> sync3times: so what should i do about host unreachable?
<glitfchd> can someone help me?
<jjmwood> in vista the GPU kept powering down or something and i fixed that but i dont know how to on ubuntu
<soreau> ! ask | glitfchd
<ubottu> glitfchd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glitfchd> is there anyways to reinstall a kernel? i removed the wrong one and cant boot my system now..
<soreau> glitfchd: If you can chroot into the file system from a live cd, it's possible
<glitfchd> soreau can u give me some instructions on how to do so?
<soreau> ! chroot | glitfchd
<ubottu> glitfchd: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<mitzed> jjmwood your freezes are in ubuntu?
<Sunsp0t> yo
<majornikku> i need to edit partions on a raid (raid 0) in gparted but it only sees the disks, any ideas?
<glitfchd> soreau is there any instructions
<soreau> glitfchd: Read what ubottu gave you
<needlez> glitfchd?? is this glitchd:???
<intok> Will Aquaria run on a GMA900? Running it, I get the loading screen, but it crashes out once fully loaded
<glitfchd> needlez yes it is me
<glitfchd> needlez...lol i accidentially removed my active kernel and now cant boot my system
<needlez> ouch
<Sunsp0t> Hey all, just installed Ubunty and am LOVING it.
<glitfchd> ouch, yes
<Sunsp0t> Was an avid user of Sabayon, but I must say the cohesiveness of this distro is fantastic.
<glitfchd> needlez any clue how to reinstall a kernel to get a working system again?
<TariQMowafy> hello
<needlez> glitfchd: yes i have an idea
<glitfchd> needlez i really dont want to reinstall the whole system and lose everything that ive done in there already
<soreau> glitfchd: I told you. boot a live session and chroot into the file system
<sync3times> twiztid,  is your xp firewall on?
<needlez> glitfchd: what you need to do is to hold shift when you restart your machine, then if you have any kernels startup in anyone of them and then reload up the kernel that you accidently deleted... then reboot and load into the new kernel
<TariQMowafy> i need to format a hard disk running windows using ubuntu usb disk,,,any ideas???
<Gnea> TariQMowafy: just do it.
<TariQMowafy> how to?
<needlez> glitfchd: however if you have no images when you restart and hold shift... im sorry to say it but you'll have to prolly do a fresh install
<Gnea> !usb | TariQMowafy
<ubottu> TariQMowafy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<glitfchd> needlez when grub comes up, i have burg ontop of it, i click the kernel thats listed and it does nothing at all
<TariQMowafy> i need to format the hard disk it has a windows that wont work
<Gnea> glitfchd: even if you have to reinstall, you can use the livecd to back /home up
<glitfchd> needlez so essentially i cant boot anything but windoes
<TariQMowafy> give me ( no operating system failure
<needlez> glitfchd: aww not good
<glitfchd> needlez no sir
<needlez> glitfchd: let me check a few more things before i tell ya the bad news
<isaacx> hello all
<twiztid> sync3times: ya but i thought i gave it proper exceptions... guess not lol any way i can leave it on and still access the share?
<glitfchd> needlez...lol ok
<mutebuntu> anyone know how to install ubuntu from grub
<isaacx> is there a way to add shortcuts to URLS onto a plasma desktop with the icon from the website?
<Elad> I am trying to install a SSL cert and it is telling me that it is a self signed cert (when it is not) how do I go about troubleshooting where the problem is?
<sync3times> twiztid, I would try to get things working with it down, and then bring it back up.   that way you at least know what you are doing is not being affected by the firewall
<Gnea> mutebuntu: invalid operation.
<glitfchd> mutebuntu, get unetbooting
<sync3times> twiztid, its behind the router firewall correct?
<Gnea> mutebuntu: grub is a bootloader, not an installer
<mutebuntu> unetboot doesnt work for me.
<mutebuntu> i install it to a flash drive and it freezes
<mutebuntu> during boot
<glitfchd> mutebuntu with unetbooting?
<Gnea> mutebuntu: can you see at what point it's freezing?
<jjmwood> can anyone help me, Ubuntu keeps freezing
<mutebuntu> so im trying to install from the original ubuntu install, which sticks at initramfs
<Gnea> jjmwood: you'll need to be more specific than just 'keeps freezing'
<isaacx> any ideas about the icons? i looked all over google and found nothing
<mutebuntu> but i cant seem to do anything in initramfs either...
<artgenera> GNea: true
<glitfchd> needlez....??
<twiztid> sync3times: um i dont believe so... is that enabled by default? i have a windows firewall...
<Gnea> mutebuntu: that, also, does not make any sense. initramfs is standard.
<jjmwood> the screen goes in a zig zag kinda way and you have to restart it to use it. it happens randomly
<needlez> glitfchd: from what i understand since you removed the image you have no way to get to linux or a linux terminal so you'll have to do a fresh install im so sorry man
<hblount> hi. what is the string to make time display only hour and minutes? i cant get the seconds to go away
<Gnea> jjmwood: what method do you use to restart?
<twiztid> sync3times: so i guess, both firewalls?
<glitfchd> needlez...wompwompwommmmmp
<mutebuntu> Gnea, standard? is there any way to reinstall ubuntu from a console?
<sync3times> twiztid, no, not both
<jjmwood> i hold the power button untill it turns off
<glitfchd> needlez theres no way to install a kernel from the install disc?
<Gnea> mutebuntu: you can't reinstall from within itself, if that's what you mean
<mutebuntu> it is
<sync3times> twiztid,   I was just thinking if you have the router providing firewall on a small network, then you might be able to take down the windows one to get things going.
<TariQMowafy> Gnea, do i use gParted?
<jkoch> does anyone have a laptop with the intel 82845G intergrated graphics?
<Gnea> TariQMowafy: you could
<needlez> glitfchd: you could essentially try that, but not sure how that would work, you'd prolly have to boot into livecd and then install the kernel and add it to the grub.conf file
<TariQMowafy> Gnea, ok
<twiztid> sync3times: ok leave the router firewall alone and turn off windows's? ya ill try that... and report back shortly... thx bro
<needlez> glitfchd: not sure how to do that tho
<venilsurya> Does anyone here know how to add a page turning transition to an openoffice impress slideshow?
<twiztid> sync3times: seems so minor to be able to access a shared network drive... idea: should i map it in windows?
<mutebuntu> Gnea,  since i cant seem to get it to boot from unetbooting, i figured id apt-get the install from within one of the consoles, but neither supports that it seems.
<Gnea> mutebuntu: I guess it depends on what's broken
<glitfchd> needlez....dam i dont want to reinstall..againnnnnn
<mutebuntu> Gnea, im making another boot disk for the fifth time :I
<hblount> hi. what is the string to make time display only hour and minutes? i cant get the seconds to go away
<enplaswan> Not directly ubuntu related, but is there anyway I can replace windows with linux on a tablet pc and have it work?
<sync3times> twiztid,  you should share the drive you want to share
<needlez> glitfchd: i know what you mean, i may be doin a reinstall myself to possibly fix gnome-power-manager, ..lol don't think itll make difference for me....
<Gnea> mutebuntu: well, your vagueness tends to lend credibility to the possibility that you've either done this before with another distribution of linux, or you're just trying to pull at straws
<mutebuntu> Gnea, im being vague because i dont know what im looking for
<twiztid> ya i have it shared (simple file sharing off) and gave read/write permissions...
<jkoch> does anyone have intel intergrated graphics and have problems watching youtube videos in general and have video lag with any sort of normal process?
<twiztid> sync3times: ya i have it shared (simple file sharing off) and gave read/write permissions...
<Gnea> mutebuntu: okay, that's helpful.  how long have you been using ubuntu?
<knoppies> enplaswan, I think so, but dont ask me. I remember seeing that touchscreen mutli touch is now stock with ubuntu. I can't remember where I saw it though.
<JoAnneThrax> Hi, everyone...how do I tell ubuntu to use ALSA instead of Pulse Audio?
<chris_osx> jkoch: i don't have any problems with that
<needlez> mutebuntu: if when your trying to install ubuntu if it hangs at initramfs then there is an issue with either the disk image you have or there is an issue with the image and the system specs you have... for instance my machine would load initramfs and hang there on 10.04 LTS and still does... had to get 10.10
<Error404NotFound> how do i completely remove mysql server along with all its conf and data dir and reinstall?
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | JoAnneThrax
<ubottu> JoAnneThrax: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<indrajeet> how to use crackair-ng?
<sync3times> twiztid, simple file shareing off....is that right?
<jkoch> chris_osx: did you have to do anything when you first installed?
<JoAnneThrax> Gnea: Thank you
<mutebuntu> Gnea, not long. a month on the desktop and a week on the netbook with problems
<Gnea> JoAnneThrax: should be something in /etc/default/pulseaudio
<chris_osx> jkoch: no
<mutebuntu> needlez, ive tried both
<jkoch> chris_osx: laptop or desktop?
<twiztid> sync3times: yup yup
<Gnea> mutebuntu: I see. on the netbook, are you using standard ubuntu or ubuntu remix?
<indrajeet> plz help me how to use crackair-ng
<chris_osx> jkoch: eeepc netbook
<ooga> Ok, having some dificulties here ... trying to boot kubuntu install and getting "Unable to find a meduum contaning a live file system" ... any help?
<enplaswan> indrajeet, well I know there are tablet computers that come with linux already instlled, but I can get my hands on a decent one hardware wise with windows on it, and I don't want the windows part.
<jkoch> chris_osx: hmmm, do you think it could be that i have a celeron processor or only 1gb of ram?
<mutebuntu> Gnea, i was using standard after switching from remix. it worked for a week.
<chris_osx> jkoch: which is a pineview n450 atom
<chris_osx> jkoch: no
<needlez> mutebuntu: what kind of computer specs and all, maybe something like with mine, acpi had issues and couldnt load up, you might try turning of acpi when loading up the disc or turning of modeset... not too sure
<Elad> anyone have any advice on troubleshooting a SSL cert that is saying it is self signed, when I have an intermediate cert from Verisign?
<indrajeet> enplaswan:i am not using windows i am ubuntu user
<Gnea> mutebuntu: I recommend going back to remix and using 10.04
<Gnea> mutebuntu: that's what I use on my eeepc and it's rock solid
<jkoch> chris_osx: well if you did have some video lag, what would you try doing to fix it? i tried installing the drivers but they are already installed and i've reinstalled and rebooted 30 times
<glitfchd> needlez any clue where i can look for some information on this?
<mutebuntu> needlez, theres no option for that in eeepc bios. Gnea, i would if unetboot didnt hang on boot each time.
<chris_osx> jkoch: what kind of celeron is that? is it a newer model or very old?
<needlez> mutebuntu: its not in the bios
<Gnea> mutebuntu: tried usb-creator?
<needlez> mutebuntu: its on the disk when you choose to boot from the disk, press F6 i think and it should be in there
<avis> comcast and fedora are in bed with each other.  the moment selinux permissions moved to permissive, 4 patched rpms came rushing down my system update.  i'm back for good now after that, with at&t and ubuntu
<glitfchd> needlez, screw it, im just gonna wipe it and reinstall
<glitfchd> needlez, dammit.
<glitfchd> needlez i hate reinstalling
<needlez> glitfchd: sorry man
<Gnea> mutebuntu: unetbootin can be hokey at times, usb-creator can work in some cases
<karma_police> how do i set folder permissions on an external ntfs hdd?
<avis> that would not happen under at&t
<glitfchd> needlez not your fault but thx
<Gnea> glitfchd: do you have a usb pendrive or something?
<jkoch> chris_osx: i'm not sure exactly how old it is, but it's one of those silver and blue dell inspiron 1100's. i just got it for $40 from someone of craigslist. the display was great on xp but i need ubuntu :)
<glitfchd> Gnea yes i have a 8 gig, y?
<mutebuntu> gnea yes :( same result. needlez, i didnt know that, but it says it cant find root during boot and reverts to an initramfs console
<Gnea> glitfchd: you ought to be able to back stuff in your /home up on there before reinstalling
<chris_osx> jkoch: have you got flash plugin installed?
<soreau> glitfchd: Why don't you just chroot into the filesystem?
<jkoch> chris_osx:  doesn't it come preinstalled with chrome?
<glitfchd> soreau how is that going to allow me to reinstall a kernel?
<chris_osx> jkoch: if not, then that flash replacement is probably the problem
<Gnea> mutebuntu: who makes your usb stick?
<chris_osx> jkoch: no
<glitfchd> soreau and i dont know how to use chroot
<glitfchd> soreau i dont understand the guide
<chris_osx> jkoch: install flash plugin
<chris_osx> jkoch: then it should work smoothly
<needlez> mutebuntu: that sounds like the image you got is bad, where did you get the image?? is the 32bit or 64 bit and is it orginal or alternative image??
<soreau> glitfchd: You will be running the kernel from the live cd and you can chroot into the filesystem on disk to reinstall the kernel
<jkoch> chris_osx: but either way, even this irc is laggy and opening up a window. its obvious video lag at all times
<intok> Will Aquaria run on a GMA900? Running it, I get the loading screen, but it crashes out once fully loaded
<soreau> glitfchd: I will give you a simple example of how to use it
<glitfchd> soreau pm me
<mutebuntu> Gnea, its a few. the first was a pny, the second a sd card adapter. ive downloaded varying versions today and put them on both to verify it wasnt an image problem.
<chris_osx> jkoch: strange
<feanor2> is there a keyboard editor for Linux in ubntu?
<mutebuntu> needlez, above
<Gnea> mutebuntu: ah, pny tends to give me various issues, always had good luck with sandisk
<jkoch> chris_osx: yeah :/ my old laptop had no problem with ubuntu
<jkoch> chris_osx: "Your Google Chrome browser already includes Adobe® Flash® Player built-in. Google Chrome will automatically update when new versions of Flash Player are available."
<mutebuntu> Gnea, indeed, the second is a sandisk
<Gnea> mutebuntu: I'd stick with that one then if you can
<racines> Anyone know why my Ubuntu installation will not boot? It has been stuck on: "_" and its just blinking
<racines> Then after a while the screen will go black
<needlez> mutebuntu: is this a netbook or laptop???  cuz what im thinking you should put it to cd and check it ... or go into bios and check the usb default setup... is it on legacy or what??
<racines> I just installed it onto a USB, did not use a swap partition though. Not sure why it won't boot
<jkoch> racines: check your bios and make sure it has boot from usb as the first option?
<racines> Well it listed all of the Linux options
<racines> Ubuntu Linux options*
<racines> ie: recovery mode and stuff
<mutebuntu> needlez, eeepc is a netbook, so no cd drive.  also, f6 at boot puts me back in initramfs console
<chris_osx> jkoch: which resolution do you have? 1024*768?
<MrGoodkat> i'm on 10.10 and just installed my hp photosmart plus 210b via wifi, i used hplip 3.10.9, scanner works fine and all printer settings are reported correctly, but printing ONE test page prints 4 pages full with garbled numbers
<MrGoodkat> the header of the first page says: This file was created by pdftopdf
<Gnea> mutebuntu: just an FYI, this is what I use: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171466&cm_re=sandisk_flash_drive-_-20-171-466-_-Product
<racines> It is running the USB because my HDD has Kubuntu
<racines> My USB has Ubuntu
<jkoch> chris_osx: yes, it won't let me change anything
<racines> However when I boot into Ubuntu........the screen just goes black
<mitzed> racines this hapened me  i solved it disconecting   my pci devices
<racines> how do I do that?
<karma_police> i'm trying to share my usb hdd over a windows network.. i am using samba.. windows can see the shares but cannot access them..
<racines> is it done through the BIOS?
<mitzed> disconnect your pci devices from your case
<racines> Uh its a netbook
<mitzed> mmm
<mitzed> mm
<racines> you used a USB installer?
<mitzed> -
<racines> I mean
<mitzed> -
<Gnea> karma_police: then you need to tell samba to allow it to be accessed
<racines> you installed Ubuntu onto your USB? full install?
<mitzed> i use a full installation of ubuntu 10.10
<karma_police> what command does that? i tried to change folder access permissions and it won't let me
<Gnea> karma_police: what did you use to try to change folder access?
<hdon> hi all :) what's a good way to rotate/flip a PDF?
<hdon> (or perhaps rotate/flip a window?!)
<karma_police> right clicked.. properties.. permissions.. folder access
<Gnea> karma_police: in windows or ubuntu?
<karma_police> would this line work? sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o remount,uid=$UID /media/Guts1.5
<karma_police> ubuntu
<karma_police> i am trying to share across network to windows clients
<Gnea> karma_police: that should work as long as $UID is set correctly
<Gnea> karma_police: well, you need to configure samba, that can be done by using swat
<Gnea> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> karma_police: simply right-clicking on a folder in ubuntu doesn't afford the same level of ease that doing so in windows does
<karma_police> i see that.. i'm a noob still.. loving linux tho
<Error404NotFound> any ideas on whats going wrong here: http://pastebin.com/DmsMrwFQ
<Gnea> karma_police: awesome, everyone's a noob at some point
<francisco> some software to reppair dead pixels????
<mitzed> anyone could run  cs on ubuntu
<smw> mitzed, what is cs?
<icarus-c> francisco, dead pixel as in monitor?
<francisco> mitzed use wine
<francisco> yes
<JoAnneThrax> Gnea: I removed pulse audio, but none of my sound is working.  Do you know what file I need to edit to get ALSA running as the default again?
<francisco> dead pixel in monitor
<icarus-c> francisco, isn't dead pixel are damaged hardware
<racines> Anyone know why my Ubuntu full install on my USB fails to load?
<architech_> So I'm dual booting with Windows 7 and Ubuntu and decided I wanted to remove the Ubuntu partition so I booted up in Windows and then used the partition tool to delete ubuntu's partition, and so on and so forth. now when I boot up it loads into grub rescue mode.. saying it cannot find the partition, how do I fix this?
<racines> It gives me a list of methods for load ubuntu ie: normal, recovery, how ever when I load it the screen just goes black
<francisco> but i read that software must help
<racines> gives me a blinking "_" for a minute or so and then it goes blank
<racines> nothing happens after that
<mitzed> with  wine  runs too slow
<icarus-c> architech_, use your Windows rescue disk and fixboot or whatever. that's windows matter
<Gnea> JoAnneThrax: you should be able to access the sound settings from the system menu
<architech_> Any other ways.. I kinda don't have the DVD.
<karma_police> i'm lost.. i'm trying to change folder permissions on a usb hdd with ntfs in order to share with windows clients over network.. i can see the shares on the windows computers however cannot access them...
<icarus-c> architech_, the reason for this is simple. your computer has been using Ubuntu Linux's boot loader called grub. and grub needs files that are stored on Ubuntu's partition to work, and you have deleted them
<JoAnneThrax> Gnea: I don't have a system menu; I'm using WIndowMaker as my window manager.
<racines> anyone?
<architech_> icarus-c: yeah I understand that, but even when I try and reinstall ubuntu it says BOOTMGR missing..
<JoAnneThrax> Gnea: It was booting into the Gnome version that, apparently, put pulse-audio in charge...
<icarus-c> architech_, i'm afraid you have to consult Windows users in order to recover WIndows boot loader
<icarus-c> architech_, alternatively you could make a partition for grub and make grub work again. your choice
<architech_> I will go for that option, how to do that?
<feanor2> is there a keyboard editor for Linux?
<francisco> architect save ur data in a external hd
<francisco> and format
<francisco> it's easier
<architech_> francisco: i cba taking the drive out and plugging it into another computer =x
<steiner> how do i get 3d acceleration?
<archi> hii...everybuddy
<architech_> steiner: by installing your graphic drivers.
<francisco> steiner u must install restricetd drivers
<icarus-c> architech_, that won't be easy but.
<francisco> nvidia or whatever
<racines> why does my ubuntu isntallation fail to load? I installed it onto a USB full install. gives me the boot options ie: normal, recovery but after I boot normally it gives me a blinking "_" for a minute or so and then the screen just goes black and nothing happens.
<steiner> architech_i cant their legacy and not supported
<francisco> steiner click on apps>system
<francisco> racines usbs aren't for install os
<francisco> it may broken
<steiner> its a radeo x1300 if that helps
<icarus-c> steiner, what hardware you got.  often the more legacy the hardware, the more it is supported on linux
<glassresistor> anyone know how to upgrade an ipod touches firmware from 10.10?
<nit-wit> architech_, would you like a recovery cd link and the command to reinstall the windows bootloader, Vista or W7
<icarus-c> steiner, do you have ubuntu installed already?
<steiner> radeon x1300*
<icarus-c> steiner, and running?
<steiner> yes
<glassresistor> i only want to upgrade to the version that is hackable though
<architech_> nit-wit: recovery usb if possible and windows 7
<icarus-c> steiner, issue the command "glxinfo|grep render" and what are the outputs
<JoAnneThrax> Gnea: no ideas then?
<archi> hi..my laptop screen brightness cant adujustable using given fuction keys????
<francisco> glassresistor don't u need itunes or something like that?
<archi> hi..my laptop screen brightness cant adujustable using given fuction keys???? plz help.....
<glassresistor> francisco: maybe i don't know
<francisco> yes it can
<francisco> then searcha t google
<francisco> if u need itunes 2 options
<steiner> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<steiner> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<steiner> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<steiner> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<steiner> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBot1> steiner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francisco> intall it with wine
<francisco> or install it ina orachle virtual box
<glassresistor> francisco: i was hoping some diligent hacker wrote a script to image the drive or something for all of us
<mitzed> glassresistor ipod touch firmware 10.10
<mitzed> ?
<glassresistor> mitzed: yes
<mitzed> wtf
<nit-wit> architech_ if you have Ubuntu on a thimb there is a bootloader that will work but the stock MS needs a cd
<nit-wit> *thumb
<glassresistor> francisco: i don't think the usb will work though wine
<ooga> Ok, I'm having no luck here ... trying to boot kubuntu install and getting "Unable to find a meduum contaning a live file system" ... any help?
<mitzed> 1g 2g 3g or 4g
<mitzed> ?
<glassresistor> mitzed: 32g
<architech_> nit-wit: see i just wanted to reinstall ubuntu you see, so I've put on ubuntu 10.10 to a USB with UNETBOOT but everytime i boot into it, it gives me a BOOTMGR error, let me try again because I removed 2 drives.
<glassresistor> mitzed: oh opps 4g i think its the one b4 retina
<ArseneRei> Does anyone know what aum is? Someone mentioned it as an alternative to ivman for hal event handling, but I can't find any information about it.
<mitzed> what generation?
<francisco> architect
<lpuljic> guys does anyone know here how toinstall ubuntu under a LVM ie all pratitions in one volume group
<francisco> i remember a video when an user in youtube erases ubuntu
<mitzed> okk
<francisco> and boot
<karma_police> how do i share files and folders on an ntfs usb hard drive.. i am wanting to share with windoze clients
<knoppies_> feanor2, xmodmap? what do you mean by keyboard editor?
<shawn146> help i have a program using the wine program loader that won't close
<glassresistor> mitzed: the firmware virsion that came with it is 3.1.3
<shawn146> how do i kill it in ubuntu
<mitzed> glasoglassressitor   you need do it in windows
<feanor2> knoppies_, xmodmap is too primitive
<Jordan_U> architech_: If you're getting BOOTMGR errors then your BIOS is *not* booting from the USB unetbootin installed to.
<shawn146> ?
<francisco> shawn146
<glassresistor> mitzed: model mc008ll
<shawn146> hmm?
<racines> well it finally loaded on my USB full install of ubuntu
<racines> how ever it took a LONG time to load.
<francisco> click on apps>system>sysmonitor
<francisco> thne kill app
<lpuljic> anyone
<steiner2> icarus-c: i got kicked off for pasting that
<knoppies_> feanor2, system->preferences->keyboard not what you are looking for? what do you mean by keyboard editor?
<shawn146> just shows the processes
<shawn146> not tasks like in windows
<jessica_> So, I am having an issue with my cursor ocasionally skipping around as I type... any suggestions?
<lpuljic> guys does anyone know here how toinstall ubuntu under a LVM ie all pratitions in one volume group
<feanor2> knoppies_, tool for creating or modifying keyboard layouts
<nit-wit> architech_, you need the per session boot to boot the thumb maybe, mne is f12 yours could be any f key or esc
<glassresistor> i also want to control the version of the update so that i can jailbreak it again
<Jordan_U> lpuljic: You would need to use the alternate install CD to accomplish that.
<glassresistor> ill try itunes in wine
<knoppies_> feanor2, I know you can change them using the default preferences->keyboard. Creating them i think you might need to edit a few files yourself (or find a program)
<Jordan_U> !alternate | lpuljic
<ubottu> lpuljic: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<lpuljic> Jordan_U: can u plz explain
<lpuljic> ubottu:  thanks going there now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<archi> hi..my laptop screen brightness cant adujustable using given fuction keys???? plz help.....
<archi> hi..my laptop screen brightness cant adujustable using given fuction keys???? plz help.....
<archi> hi..my laptop screen brightness cant adujustable using given fuction keys???? plz help.....
<feanor2> and wtf I'm trying to do now?
<FloodBot1> archi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mitzed> itunes  whit wine doesnt work  fine
<lpuljic> Jordan_U:  thanks for ur reply
<Jordan_U> lpuljic: You're welcome.
<francisco> then use bright applet
<karma_police> how do i open me /etc/samba/smb.conf to rdit?
<francisco> right click on panel
<francisco> add
<francisco> then search bright appelt
<archi> BRIGHT APPLET DOESNT WORK
<steiner2> how do i enable 3d acceleration with radeon x1300 graphcis card?
<Gnea> !caps | archi
<ubottu> archi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nit-wit> archi, are you using a monitor or is it a laptop
<r00t4rd3d> Anyone ever use a ide only motherboard with a ide to sata hard drive adapter ? Fun.
<archi> IM USING GATEWAY NV44 LAPTOP
<Jordan_U> archi: Repeating your question, using all caps, or other annoying tactics will not get you helped sooner.
<marcelin> salut a tous
<Gnea> !in | archi
<ubottu> archi: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<archi> THANX UBOTTU
<rww> archi: I recommend you disengage your capslock key.
<lpuljic> Jordan_U: just to make sure do i need to downlaod the ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent or can i get any of those fromt he list
<Gnea> archi: yelling will only result in your removal.
<francisco> <steiner2> c lick on apps>system>drivers
<francisco> it must show u privative drivers
<francisco> just install it ur dirvers
<steiner2> francisco: im using the open source ones, the propreietery dont work
<lpuljic> Jordan_U: just to make sure do i need to downlaod the ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent or can i get any of those fromt he list
<feanor2> is there a keyboard layout editor utility for Linux?
<francisco> steiner2 if ur drivers aren't available then u must think on switch to windows
<Jordan_U> lpuljic: Any of the links containing the word "alternate".
<steiner2> francisco: id rather not do that. i can use it but not compiz or any desktop effects
<Gnea> !keyboard | feanor2
<ubottu> feanor2: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<lpuljic> thanks lucky i asked weird server is not there
<francisco> steiner have u installed compiz-core
<francisco> compiz-fusion
<francisco> compiz settings manager?
<feanor2> EDITOR you clown
<steiner2> francisco: yes, the last one
 * Gnea looks sternly at feanor2 
<steiner2> also, docky doesnt work right
<steiner2> it says i need compostiting
<francisco> can u give a screencap on ur desktop?
<francisco> and ur dirvers
<soreau> steiner2: Your card should have been working already.. can you show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Jordan_U> !attitude | feanor2
<ubottu> feanor2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> feanor2: feel free to utilize google.com
 * feanor2 thinks some people here need improve reading comprehension
<Gnea> feanor2: ubuntuforums.org too
<archi_IND> im very sorry for my behavior
<francisco> steiner2 are u usign ubuntu 10.10?
<Gnea> feanor2: you're entitled to your own opinion, even if it's wrong
<treyk41> I need to use my CD drive with WINE. To do this I have to specify the mount point of CD's
<steiner2> soreau: it says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<treyk41> however ubuntu doesn't have a standard mount point
<steiner2> and also Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<treyk41> is there any way that I could set up a single mount point?
<soreau> steiner2: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<krannx2> on ubuntu 10.10 if you try to downgrade to gdm2.20 how do you prevent 2 gdms from opening on reboot?
<lpuljic> Jordan_U: is there a guid on how to set it up unver volume group i am googling but cant seem to find much
<Gnea> krannx2: there should only be one
<francisco> thats why i preffer to wait till 10.10 becomes lts
<francisco> 10.04 works prety fine
<Gnea> francisco: it never will, 10.04 is LTS for the next few years
<steiner2> soreau: i think i did what you asked...
<soreau> steiner2: Post the link it gives you back here
<francisco> well
<lpuljic> Jordan_U: is there a guid on how to set it up unver volume group i am googling but cant seem to find much
<steiner2> soreau: this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vi2mHbvi
<Jordan_U> lpuljic: I saw your question the first time, no need to repeat.
<francisco> wich distro is the optimal for this laptop? amd semprom 3600* 1 gb ram?
<krannx2> Gnea: the how to guides i found seem to suggest two would open up, if they do would my computer just freak out? be in commandline only? how doomed would i be?
<jenna> hey guys, im havng some trouble downloading and burnng the ubuntu iso.  i download it and the iso i get is only 24MB and the md5 doesnt match
<lpuljic> sorry Jordan_U i just saw so much stuff go pass
<soreau> steiner2: Looks like you have installed the proprietary nvidia glx module.
<lpuljic> so i though u might of not seen it
<jenna> when i burn it, the resulting dics doesnt boot
<soreau> steiner2: Get rid of any nvidia or flgrx packages, remove xorg.conf and reboot
<Jordan_U> lpuljic: I don't know of one. Last time I tried I didn't have too much difficulty though. Will you be able to be on IRC while you're installing?
<steiner2> soreau: yea i upgraded from a nvidia card to a better ati card
<steiner2> i thought i removed everything
<mitzed> jenna use  a download manager
<Gnea> krannx2: if two open up, it won't be the end of the world - one will likely sit on tty7 while the other on tty8. From there, it's simply a matter of disabling the service that you don't want running permanently
<jkoch> how do i change to the vesa video driver?
<lpuljic> yeah i think i can use my laptop while i do that, do u mind if i pm u when i am ready to install it
<soreau> steiner2: Well you still have the nvidia glx module installed. Double check and reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx if necessary
<steiner2> soreau: whats the best way to remove those packages?
<Gnea> jenna: it should be much larger than 24MB. what url did you download from?
<soreau> steiner2: Check the output of 'dpkg -l|egrep "nvidia|fglrx"'
<jenna> the big orange donwload button on the ubuntu homepage is where i got it from
<jenna> ive tried Dlng it 2 times and get the same file both times
<jenna> im trying the torrent now
<glitchd> soreau, hey im on the live cd now
<jkoch> how do i switch to the vesa driver for video?
<soreau> glitchd: Cool
<krannx2> Gnea: thank you so much! With that vote of confidence I'm off to try it!
<Gnea> jenna: okay, the torrents usually download faster so you should have better luck with it
<mitzed> jenna  use a download manager like internet download manager
<Gnea> krannx2: good luck
<steiner2> soreau: what am i looking for? last time i psated something i got kicked off
<jessica_> Hey all, I am having an issue. Ubuntu 10.10 thinks that my trackpad is a mouse... which would not be so bad, but it interprets any slight touch of the trackpad as a click. This is unbearable when trying to type. Any suggestions?
<soreau> steiner2: Don't post here, that's what ubuntu.pastebin.com is for
<jkoch> how do i switch to the vesa driver for video?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | steiner2
<ubottu> steiner2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<steiner2> thanks
<soreau> steiner2: Just try removing any installed packages and reinstalling libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri
<Gnea> jessica_: well, the trackpad *is* a mouse, and it's possible that the synaptics driver isn't configured properly
<nit-wit> jessica_, mne gets turned on and off with fn+f7
<nit-wit> *mine
<Elad> I made some headway on the SSL issue but now I am stuck on another part - if I have 2 intermediate certs, how do I setup the apache config for that? I am only use to having one
<Gnea> !synaptics | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jessica_> Right, I know that the drivers are not working... and I can't seem to get them working.
<Gnea> jessica_: check that guide out
<steiner2> soreau: should i remove them with the software center or something else?
<soreau> steiner2: If any proprietary driver is installed, remove it
<steiner2> soreau: hardware drivers says that none are in use on this system
<soreau> steiner2: That doesn't mean anything
<soreau> steiner2: They can be installed and not in use
<Benwacki> Trying to boot a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 off the second partition of an external hard drive. When I load the device it says "error: unknown filesystem." the puts me at grub rescue> Is there a way I can tell it to boot to that partition from this menu?
<jessica_> So, I am getting my trackpad as PS/2 Generic Mouse
<brett__> Its a synaptics touchpad for sure?
<steiner2> soreau: so what the best way to get rid of it?
<jessica_> No, I am not sure that it is a synaptics touch pad.
<brett__> I have a sentelic pad, why i asked, synaptics drivers don't work.
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Likely yes, but it depends on why you recieved that error.
<Benwacki> I know the error is because the first partition is in WBFS, I have it that way to play backed up wii games.
<jessica_> Right, well, I am running an acer MS2298
<Gnea> jessica_: did you try following the mouse settings to disable mouse clicks on that page?
<brett__> Have you looked in your /var/log/dmesg to find out what its detecting as?
<brett__> in terminal you might try cat var/log/dmesg | grep input
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Did you try to install grub's boot sector to the partition rather than the mbr?
<Benwacki> Ugh...I think I did.
<jessica_> Yeah... I've got no dmesg file
<jef91> My hard drive space on my root+home partition suddenly went from 10gb free to full without installing anything. Any idea how I can track down what caused my space to all vanish?
<brett__> I meant "/var/log/dmesg" not "var/log/dmesg"
 * Gnea throws his hands up into the air
<brett__> My mistake :)
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: You should always install grub to the mbr.
<brett__> Var from root dir, not from home dri.
<jessica_> oh... duh... no.. I should know better...
<brett__> dir
<francisco> jenna it must be ur conecction
<secretary_linux> jef91: you can narrow it down with du -sh /path
<Benwacki> I didnt see any options for installing grub during the install of it
<Benwacki> It wouldve happened while choosing where it installed to, eh?
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: The shell you're getting is from a previous grub install which is still in the mbr (and embedded area) since it wasn't replaced by the newer grub install.
<steiner2> soreau: i think i found how to in synaptic
<Gnea> brett__: the url I provided details a very simple method to fix the problem that she's having
<brett__> Great.  I hope it works.
<jessica_> Yeah... I get PS/2 Generic mouse as /devices/platform/i8042 etc...
<soreau> steiner2: After you fix it, you can install mesa experimental and xorg-edgers to get the latest open drivers with better 3D support with gallium
<Gnea> jessica_: I'll just say it once, since you obviously didn't even bother reading it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling Touchpad while Typing
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: If you didn't change any options related to grub then Ubuntu's installer would have installed to the mbr, so that's probably not the problem you're having.
<brett__> My sentelic touchpad has flags in /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/flags
<brett__> That can be used to alter its behavior.
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<jessica_> Gnea... you are not listening... that is not the problem... I can disable the trackpad while typing all I want, but that is not going to fix the driver issue.
<brett__> I'm guessing that since it sregistering for you as an i8042 device that it might be a sentelic touchpad too.
<Benwacki> Jordan_U: Yes
<jessica_> Thanks, brett.
<brett__> Well, don't thank me.  That's not good news!  :)
<brett__> your welcome though.
<brett__> It's alright to thank me anyway.
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Please do, then run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<jessica_> Yeah... no drivers available for ubuntu?
<brett__> Uhh, here's a bug report URL about sentelic touchpad specifically:
<Gnea> jessica_: I'm not? Funny, you mentioned that it's annoying that when you tap the touchpad, it acts like a mouse click.
<brett__> Well, drivers available.
<brett__> actaully drivers available in the kernel.
<brett__> Here's the URL:
<brett__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311869
<brett__> there's a lot of stuff in that one, and it's messy!
<Gnea> jessica_: and if you did try setting that and nothing happened, you didn't mention it.
<Flavius_Julius_J> My touch pad is like that in compaq presario 2100 I just avoid tapping or bumping it I maintain contact until its time to not make contact.
<brett__> I turn mine off and use a mouse.
<brett__> That's my solution Jessica_  -- But that bug report might help you find another one for you.
<Flavius_Julius_J> was like that under debian etch and ubuntu lucid.
<jessica_> Okay, brett, I am installing the package as we speak.
<brett__> Well I dunno about that -- You might try this in your terminal without a package.
<brett__> Because I never quite got the FSPC thing working right.
<brett__> I just added echo -n kbxyac > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/flags
<brett__> That turns it off.
<brett__> I just added echo -n kbxyaC > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/flags
<brett__> turns it on.
<francisco> he guys, in ur opinion what is the best extension to package data?
<francisco> rara, .tar.bz2; .tar.gz?
<brett__> you can probably get by easier with a script set to a hot-key that uses those flags rather than the FSPC
<brett__> package
<brett__> when i tried working the FSPC package I was on 9.10 which was . . karmic koala I think?  Didn't have kernel drivers then.
<jessica_> Okay... well, I will reboot and see what we've got.
<jessica_> Thanks.
<brett__> Either way, check the entire bug out for all the info.
<brett__> Hah
<Flavius_Julius_J> you get the best compression with tar.7z or tar. lzma
<francisco> <Flavius_Julius_J> better than rar?
<francisco> i will try it
<Flavius_Julius_J> not sure about rar compression although it will let you break up files.
<Benwacki> Jordan_U: It's saying No such file or directory when I type  bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: If it's an old Ubuntu CD it may be ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh.
<Billgates425> i also cant unrar files  with .part1, ... extension
<Benwacki> Nah, its 10.10
<Benwacki> I tried it anyway, same thing
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Can you check where the file downloaded to?
<francisco> <Billgates425> u need a package
<Benwacki> Oh, whoops haha. Didnt see that I had to download it :/
<steiner> soreau: its still not working right
<Flavius_Julius_J> time to get some updates. It sux to be on dialup.
<soreau> steiner: Pastebin your current X log
<Billgates425> what i need to do
<Billgates425> ?
<Benwacki> It doesnt have internet connection right now though.
<Benwacki> Seeing as how I now have access to that partition though, can I just change something to make it boot from that install?
<steiner> soreau: where do i find that?
<daxt> anybody who works for Canonical here ?
<steiner> is it in x11?
<francisco> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<francisco> that should work
<francisco> Billgates425 sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<francisco> open terminal and paste it
<daxt> Billgates425 that is not a nice nick if u r into free software
<MrGoodkat> i'm on 10.10 and just installed my hp photosmart plus 210b via wifi, i used hplip 3.10.9, scanner works fine and all printer settings are reported correctly, but printing ONE test page prints 4 pages full with garbled numbers
<MrGoodkat> the header of the first page says: This file was created by pdftopdf
<jkoch> how can i fix a lag on streaming flash videos?
<brett__> Well, gneas, if she has a sentelic touchpad, then doing a "echo -n c > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio{0,1}/flags"  would work to turn off the touch-to-click on a sentelic touchpad.
<MrGoodkat> how can i get the printer to print correctly?
<brett__> as root.
<Billgates425> francisco   thanks
<Benwacki> Is it possible to swap the order of partitions using GParted?
<hilux> hello
<Billgates425> hi
<blb01> is there a way to list all the parameters a kernel module will take?
<blb01> nevermind just found modinfo
<wafflesausage> hey billy
<Billgates425> what happen
<steiner> soreau: i think thats what you wanted
<wafflesausage> someone set up us the bomb
<Jordan_U> !ot | wafflesausage
<ubottu> wafflesausage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brett__> for greaaat jusssttiiiiiiice!
<wafflesausage> take off every zig
<soreau> steiner: /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<rww> Move the memes to #ubuntu-offtopic, please :)
<steiner> soreau: i posted that, i guessed thats what you wanted
<soreau> steiner: You have to post the link here, I can;t just guess what it is
<steiner> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/80DxqcDr
<steiner> sorry
<hilux> anyone have experience with realtek rtl8187l wireless nic ? the nic can see networks and can connect and transmit data, but only breifly/sporadically, while also at the same time being able to reach 90 KBps for 30 to 60 second burts , heh
<hilux> from what I have been able to find this chipset has been known at least in the past to have flaky drivers, I have already obtained the latest driver from realtek
<Benwacki> Ive got /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 currently on the hard drive Im working with. My sdb1 install is in WBFS, so ubuntu isnt recognizing it. I need to find a way to either change sdb1 to sdb2 and sdb2 to sdb1 or change something to make it automatically load to sdb2 and forget sdb1 exists.
<Benwacki> (sdb2 is my ubuntu install)
<Billgates425> hey guys  check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM
<Billgates425> its so funny
<nirazio> Getting this error on update "W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: Unknown error executing gpgv" How to fix it??
<Jordan_U> !ot | Billgates425
<ubottu> Billgates425: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<knoppies_> Benwacki, something in the GRUB menu?
<knoppies_> nirazio, GPG normally has to do something about keys and making sure the file is not tampered with (from what I understand).
<Benwacki> knoppies_: How would I get to the GRUB menu?
<nirazio> knoppies_: What should i do now?
<hilux> oi, got dc , any bites on realtek 8187 ?
<coz_> Benwacki,  when your system is booting  hold down the  left shift key I believe
<MrGoodkat> how come my xsane resolution is so low?
<MrGoodkat> i can scan the page but it's hardly readable
<MrGoodkat> especially around the text/letters is the resolution very low
<feanor2> is there a keyboard layout editor utility for Linux?
<coz_> MrGoodkat,  you should be able to set the resolution in the gui
<coz_> MrGoodkat,   set it to 300dpi  which is about all the eye can make out
<MrGoodkat> that just made xsane crash
<nirazio> How do I count the clicks of the mouse buttons since the start of Ubuntu?  I would like to do mouse button clicks stats so I need it...
<Lano> Jordan_U: i am at the partition screen now i have 40gb where my win xp is and i have 32 gb where i wasnt my linux to be
<jenna> ok, so i managed to burn the ubuntu installer.  and install it.  but when i restart my computer, i get a grub error "no such device...." :(
<royale1223_> i cant insatll subdownloader
<MrGoodkat> thanks coz_ , works now :D
<jenna> i only have 2 dicsc, a SSD and a HDD.  there is no other OS installed
<Jordan_U> jenna: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Lano> f
<royale1223_> i cant insatll subdownloader
<coz_> MrGoodkat,  cool
<Jordan_U> Lano: There should be an option to make a "physical volume". Create a physical volume in the free space.
<jenna> Jordan_U, how do i download the script and run it if i cant turn on the pc into a OS?
<Jordan_U> jenna: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<jenna> yes
<Jordan_U> jenna: That script is made to be able to be run from a LiveCD.
<jenna> ok.  ill give it a shot
<nigh92> can someone help me with networking?
<Ashu> hey
<Jordan_U> !anyone | nigh92
<ubottu> nigh92: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ashu> How to install mono develop 2.4.1 in Ubuntu
<knoppies_> nirazio, Im not sure. Sorry, was watching something.
<Ashu> hey
<knoppies_> !grup | Benwacki
<Ashu> HOw to install MOno develop 2.4.1 in Ubuntu?
<royale1223_> i cant insatll subdownloader
<Lano> Jordan_U: the only think i can see Guided partitioning
<Lano> configure software RAID
<Lano> configugre lvm Manager
<Lano> configure encrypted
<FloodBot1> Lano: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<royale1223_> cant resolve dependencies
<Ashu> Anyone help me out
<nigh92> im trying get the music off my sisters ipod on the windows network
<turneralex> royale1223: apt-get -f install
<turneralex> royale1223: returns?
<secretary_linux> Ashu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<knoppies_> nigh92, what model iPod is it?
<nigh92> nano
<knoppies_> nigh92, is it plugged into a windows machine?
<Jordan_U> Lano: Configure LVM manager.
<steiner> soreau: did you find anything?
<nigh92> yeah
<nit-wit> Benwacki, do you have a booting problem?
<soreau> steiner: I never saw the link
<knoppies_> nigh92, is it shared on the windows PC?
<nigh92> no
<Billgates425> OMG
<steiner> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/80DxqcDr
<Lano> Jordan_U: i am in it now  and i have created a voluem group
<knoppies_> nigh92, can you access the windows machine easily? what version of windows is it?
<steiner> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/80DxqcDr
<nigh92> xp
<nigh92> is on the net work
<Lano> i am ssuming i have to create logical volumes now
<Benwacki> nit-wit: Yes, i'm trying to get ubuntu to load from an external hard drive's second partition
<soreau> steiner: Ok looks good. What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<nigh92> but when i click on the ipod  i cant access it
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: This guide may allow you to boot, though it's hard to know without knowing the root cause: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<royale1223_> turneralex, i'l paste results
<nigh92> i know i need to share it
<nigh92> but cant get into here room\
<nit-wit> Benwacki, can your run this script and pastebin the generated text file.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<steiner> soreau: penGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV515 7146) 20090101 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<Benwacki> Jordan_U: I've been working on getting it online, finally about to paste that stuff you wanted earlier :P
<knoppies_> nigh92, now is the time I wish things like ssh (or even telnet) where stock on windows.
<soreau> steiner: Great, now you have 3D working but not gallium yet.
<royale1223_> turneralex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548737/
<turneralex> royale1223_: awesome ubuntu.pastebin.com
<turneralex> yeah thatone
<Jordan_U> Lano: Ok, where are you stuck?
<turneralex> :/
<nigh92> ha ha
<nigh92> yes sir
<Benwacki> http://pastebin.com/XWpjtFs5
<royale1223_> turneralex, what do you think?
<Lano> well i am not sure how to install the ubuntu with lvm but i would like to learn coz i want to have a freedom of been able to extend when i run out of space etc
<turneralex> royale1223_: still loading, girlfriends little brother is xboxing over a 3g link
<Lano> so i am kind of stuck at point 1
<turneralex> ugh.
<royale1223_> haha
<cipher> hello
<jenna> Jordan_U, pastie.org/1416660
<steiner> soreau: whats the best way to do that?
<soreau> steiner: To get the latest and greatest performance, install xorg-edgers and mesa experimental packages: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cipher> who do i run a command in the background so i can pick it back up later?
<Jordan_U> Lano: Now that you've created a volume group there should be an option for specifying how it should be used (as the root filesystem).
<knoppies_> nigh92, I suppose it will be a home version? so it wont have remote desktop?
<nigh92> yeah you rite
<cryptodira> folks, this channel is an Excellent resource.... I have learned a great deal here while lurking.... what I have NOT found tho, is the solution to keeping the backlit keyboard functional beyond the boot screen.... toshiba satellite, amd chipset, ubuntu 10.04.... pointers anyone??
<hihihi100> using git, if i cannot initializate it sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, do I have to create a folder named ssh myslef?
<Lano> the options i have is Display configuration details, create volume group, create logical volume, delete volume group extend volume grou finsih
<nigh92> im trying to install w7 on it but she wont let me
<cipher> no one?
<turneralex> member:royale1223_: hey mate just try "apt-get -f install"
<cipher> i can't remember the syntax
<rigved> cipher: you can run the command in tty2 while working in tty1. you can go to tty1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1. tty2 using Ctrl+Alt+F2 and so on for the other tty.
<turneralex> royale1223_: hey mate just try "apt-get -f install" with no package name
<cipher> i want the command line
<cipher> like gf command -f command_name
<nigh92> theres no application huh?
<cipher> then something like fg command command_name
<royale1223_> turneralex, oops sorry, here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/548738/
<cipher> can't remember how to run commands in the background as whatever user
<turneralex> royale1223_: "apt-get install python-qt4"
<denile_> cipher: command &
<turneralex> royale1223_: And if that doesnt work "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade"
<steiner> soreau: it said package wasnt found for the first one
<cipher> no...
<Jordan_U> jenna: After getting the error, are you brought to a prompt? If so is it a "rescue> " prompt or a "grub> " prompt?
<krannx> Sorry for this probably stupid question, and thank you in advance for the help..... so I tried downgrading gdm to 2.20...and I continuously get a "repository is unresolved" type error when I try to install it. It finds the download and even asks me [y or n] but then it gives me the error....I have tried 3 different mirrors for the karmic repositories....what am I doing wrong?
<Syria> Hi, please help me to install this program! http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/
<jenna> grub prompt
<Ashu> Dude anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1
<cipher> as in you can give the command a name, then pick it back uplater
<rigved> cipher: type a & at the end of the command
<Syria> I don't know where to start from.
<turneralex> Syria: apt-get install pdfcreator ??
<cipher> how do you pick it back up?
<denile_> cipher, try jobs
<Ashu> Dude anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1
<denile_> and fg
<soreau> steiner: Ok maybe you have to install the ppa first, then install experimental mesa after
<DarkAngel123> or use sinaptics of ubuntu
<texas319> anyone using Ubuntu as a thin client to RDP into Windows enviroment
<cipher> i'm sshing in
<turneralex> texas319: google n-computing
<royale1223_> turneralex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548739/
<Jordan_U> jenna: Do you see any other errors, like "out of disk"?
<cipher> i used to do it all the time but forgot the syntax..
<cipher> i know someone here has to know..
<texas319> turneralex: thanks
<cipher> it's a crazy simple command
<steiner> soreau: still didnt work
<turneralex> royale1223_: Try update all your repositories by "apt-get update" then try that command again
<Syria> turneralex: E: Invalid operation pdfcreator, I got ths message.
<jenna2> Jordan_U, it says error: device not found < then some UUID looking thing>  then the next line is grub>
<rigved> cipher: try screen
<soreau> ! work | steiner
<ubottu> steiner: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cipher> thats it!
<cipher> thanks
<turneralex> "apt-get install pdfcreator" you must of typed "apt-get pdfcreator"
<royale1223_> turneralex, updating
<cipher> couldn't remember the screen command
<Billgates425> syria you can create  a pdf with open office
<knoppies_> nigh92, Im not sure what you could do without actually touching the PC.
<turneralex> cipher: Screen is awesoem!
<Ashu> Dude anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1
<rigved> cipher: you are welcome
<Syria> Billgates425 I know but this one will create pdf files from any window.
<royale1223_> turneralex, still getting the same error
<cipher> yea screen rox
<turneralex> royale1223_: That's weird
<steiner> soreau: sorry, it said package wasnt found again
<Ashu> Dude anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1
<royale1223_> turneralex, :(
<Syria> Billgates425 Also I want to learn how to install that programs available in sourceforge.
<turneralex> royale1223_: Hmm, now try "apt-get upgrade" that will upgrade all the software on your system
<Ashu> Dude anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1
<turneralex> royale1223_: Then try "apt-get -f install python-qt4"
<cowslammer> anyone recommend an ubuntu book for experienced users who want to learn more?
<soreau> steiner: You are on 10.10 Maverick, right? Try it this way: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ashu> Dude anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1
<royale1223_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<royale1223_> :-$
<steiner> soreau: i guess i never said, im on 10.04
<Jordan_U> jenna2: If it's not too difficult could you try to get the first 3 characters of the UUID in the error?
<Billgates425> syria  i think pdf creator is only for windows
<cipher> with screen i can disconnect via ssh correct?
<Ashu> Anyone tell me the command for installing Mono Develop 2.4.1?
<rigved> cipher: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/23/job-control-in-ubuntu-how-to-run-multiple-commands-simultaneously-in-a-single-terminal-window/ <------- this might also help with the & command
<Syria> Billgates425 Aha!
<Syria> Billgates425 thnx for telling me this.
<soreau> steiner: Ah, well in that case try: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<neiz> Ashu: synaptic it
<jenna2_> Jordan_U,  is there anything else i should do from this livecd first before i restart to get that uuid?
<Ashu> HOw neiz?
<Ashu> Neiz:HOw?
<Jordan_U> jenna2_: Not that I can think of.
<neiz> Ashu: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Billgates425> syria why dont you try with wine
<turneralex> royale1223_: did you try "apt-get -f install python-qt4" ?
<soreau> steiner: But you will want the latest version of ubuntu you can get for the best drivers for your card (newer kernels = newer radeon driver code)
<turneralex> Syria: "apt-get install wine"
<royale1223_> turneralex, same error
<Syria> turneralex i have wine installed.
<Ashu> neiz:after that?
<royale1223_> broken packages
<Syria> turneralex But still don't understand what to do with all of this files!
<jenna_> Jordan_U, it starts with adc38fe-
<cody_> okay, so i've been trying to install IE7 to get Mabinogi to run as per http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21006 but upon opening the installer, it crashes, both with a manual download and through  Winetricks, is there something I'm missing or doing wrong?
<neiz> Ashu: put 'Mono Dev' in the search box and get the one you need
<steiner> soreau: yea, i undersatnd that
<Jordan_U> jenna_: That doesn't match any of your filesystems according to the boot info script output, so that must be an old grub install for a filesystem that no longer exists.
<PleXuS> anyone in here into multiroom audio system on linux?
<cody_> i'm trying the install again, I can past it into pastebin if it would help.
<steiner> soreau: does apt-get upgrade chnage me to 10.10?
<alif> All, how to speed internet connection in ubuntu??
<soreau> steiner: no
<jenna_> Jordan_U, cool, so how do i get rid of it?
<krannx> downgrading gdm to 2.20...and I continuously get a "repository is unresolved" type error when I try to install it. It finds the download and even asks me [y or n] but then it gives me the error....I have tried 3 different mirrors for the karmic repositories...all with the same results...anyone here have any luck downgrading gdm?
<cody_> would pastebin help when IE7 Installer crashes right after extracting?
<soreau> steiner: With the repo, you're actually installing latest code compatible with the latest components of 10.04 (which could mean missing and/or broken functionality)
<royale1223_> Ashu, in termenal : git clone git@github.com:mono/monodevelop.git
<cody_> i'm installing it as per instruction for getting Mabinogi to work on Winedb
<nit-wit> Benwacki, so whats the symptoms of your boot problem, I missed the actual description, i have looked at the script.
<steiner> soreau: ok
<cody_> says it's required.
<steiner> soreau: and thanks a ton for all your help
<tuxhack> hi all.. I am getting the jitters.. on one of my servers, mails fired by a web application gets routed back to our multidrop mailbox...
<jenna_> and how do i make this grub thing use dvorak keyset?  its reallt slow typing inot it when i have to try to find each key by trial and error
<soreau> steiner: Is the repo installing now?
<tuxhack> I have identified those mails are that which dont have an mx record or even a valid authoritative ns
<Jordan_U> jenna_: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Jordan_U> jenna_: It's likely that one of your two drives actually does have a working grub installation, so you could try just changing the boot order. Either way, following this guide and installing grub to both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb should get you booting again: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Benwacki> nit-wit:When I load the device it says "error: unknown filesystem." the puts me at grub rescue>
<DarkAngel123> wich  ones , tuxhack?
<tuxhack> ie if a mail is going for george@gmail.c .. this gets internally rewritten to george@ourdomain.com
<steiner> soreau: yea, reboot afterward?
<cody_> did anyone see my problem? (not to sound pushy or anything, I know you're volunteers and community members)
<DarkAngel123> umm interesting
<soreau> steiner: If it installs a kernel, yes. Otherwise, restarting X might be enough
<tuxhack> @DarkAngel123, would this be the setting that all unqualified address to be attached with domain
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Is it the wubi install or the normal install that's failing?
<nit-wit> Benwacki, you have the sdb first to read in the bios correct?
<Benwacki> Normal install thats failing
<royale1223_> turneralex, are you there?
<cody_> I'm using Wine 1.2.2
<Benwacki> nit-wit: I cant seem to get the right setting for USB in the bios, however I've just been going to boot options and choosing it each time
<nit-wit> Benwacki, what is the dell utility in sdb1
<Jordan_U> Benwacki: Do you see any other error messages, like "out of disk"?
<Syria> Can I create a virtual cd rom from an iso file? what program should I install please?
<Jordan_U> !iso | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Benwacki> nit-wit: To be honest I have no idea, I assume a second recovery partition.
<Benwacki> Jordan_U: No, just the one
<Syria> Jordan_U thnx.
<Jordan_U> Syria: You're welcome.
<nit-wit> Benwacki, Dell has a dell data safe program that messes with the mbr does this sound familiar
<tuxhack> @DarkAngel123 dump at setting up the sendmail.. I am gonna remove that and try exim4
<Benwacki> nit-wit: Nah, i've never heard of it.
<Billgates425> hey jordan how you can do it
<nit-wit> Benwacki, can you boot sda and get to W7 or the wubi,
<Benwacki> nit-with: Yeah, everything else works fine
<nit-wit> Benwacki, did the external ever boot correctly with this install
<Benwacki> nit-wit: Nope, its been doing that since the install a few hours ago
<Syria> Jordan_U what is the mount point?
<carson> does anyone know of a good channel to ask help about partitioning and deleting partitions in windows 7?
<Syria> Jordan_U sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<Kunalagon>  is there any Microsoft Exchange client for Linux ?
<Benwacki> carson: win7 has a nice partition tool built in
<nit-wit> Benwacki, boot into windows admin and go to the control panel add-remove and look for dell data safe. It is strange that a external HD would have a fat 16 dell utility partion=sdb1
<Billgates425> carson google can help you
<Jordan_U> Syria: A mount point is a directory through which you can access what you have mounted. For instance if you run "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/" then the contents of the iso will be available through the /mnt/ directory.
<message144> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Desktop 10.04LTS 64 bit and I cannot see this package in apt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mit-scheme . I have universe repo enabled. Any ideas?
<carson> yes i know but when i deleted linux on my family computer using that tool, it deleted grub along with it and i just rebooted 7 on it because everything went wrong and now i have 2 windows 7's on it, and i need to delete new one, except im afraid if i delete it like google told me to with the linux partition, it will delete grub once again
<carson> *reinstalled, no rebooted
<treyk4> How can I specify, from the command line, what desktop an application should open on?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> tell me, if I uninstall grub2 will the original MBR be restored?
<nit-wit> Benwacki, I miss read the script the dell utility is sda1. I think that having Ubuntu half way onto a teraabyte usb drive is probably not fgong to work
<nit-wit> *going
<mgolisch> cousin_mario: no
<Billgates425> carson but   if youfix  the mrb of win ¡¡¡
<nit-wit> Benwacki, you could move the wubi to a partion on the sda if you wanted and dual boot easily.
<cousin_mario> mgolisch: uh oh
<tuxhack> @DarkAngel123 three cheers for FOSS.. just got it right with the exim4
<jenna_> Jordan_U, no luck.  i did every step exactly like it said, and got no errors.  but i still cant start up
<cody_> hey, i'm trying to install IE7 on Wine 1.2.2 through Winetricks, and right after the extraction finishes (just as the installer actually starts) I get a "The program has encountered a serious error" message, I have a pastebin with the contents of Terminal at the time of the error, i've been trying this for a couple hours now.
<tuxhack> bye guyz.. will drop in later
<mgolisch> cody_: did you have a look at the appdb entry for that ie version? it might have some tips
<cipher> does rsync take up more than one ps?
<gobbe> cody_: should IE7 work with wine?
<Billgates425> cody yre crazy ie on  wine  gime one reason
<Jordan_U> jenna_: Did you run both "grub-install /dev/sda" and "grub-install /dev/sdb"?
<Benwacki> nit-wit: I'm not looking to dual boot. The wubi install is seeming kind of buggy anyway. Instead I'll just brute force change the partitions around I guess.
<jenna_> yes
<cody_> yeah, nothing about this problem.
<mgolisch> cody_: why do you want that anyways?
<Billgates425> hes crazy
<mgolisch> that must be it
<cody_> it's required for another windows game to work
<carson> Billgates425 i didnt know how to fix the mrb, the advice i could find off google was get a xp install disk/floppy and boot using it, then use the command fixmrb, so i got my xp disk and it wouldnt let me, the disk would say 'this is not an asus computer' and shut down, so then after trying to get it to work i couldnt figure it out, so i reinstalled windows 7 on it <I already had a version of windows 7 on it before hand> because i kne
<carson> w that doing that would fix grub, it worked and now i have 2 windows 7's on the computer, and i dont know how to delete the new unneeded one
<Benwacki> Well, thanks for all the help guys. This place is always great.
<cody_> Mabinogi
<cousin_mario> cody_: last time I checked you could use ies4linux
<nit-wit> Benwacki,  would just do a full install of Ubuntu on a 8 gig or larger thumb, it would run faster
<cousin_mario> cody_: but perhaps I'm not privy to the latest developments
<cody_> we all know Firefox is better
<cody_> huh?
<cody_> IES4linux?
<cousin_mario> yes
<Jordan_U> jenna_: Benwacki: Both of you have very odd problems.
<cody_> what's that?
<cousin_mario> cody_: although it hasn't been developed for a while, it seems
<Jordan_U> jenna_: Is the error you're getting the same?
<Benwacki> nit-wit:  Hmm, that would make it alot easier. As I could  just keep that second partition in the same format and use it as extra space I guess.
<cousin_mario> cody_: google it
<cody_> kk
<Syria> Jordan_U:  Sorry, lost my connection. I was telling you that i want to install lucid on a virtual machine from an iso file.
<Billgates425> carson  in  win7 delete  the one you want to delete partition using magic partition
<Billgates425> and then rezize thr other partition
<nit-wit> Benwacki, yeah just a suggestion.:)
<cody_> looks like Winetricks might not be the best opion for some of it's content, huh?
<carson> Billgates425 does it come with magic partition? and would that delete grub also, like how deleting linux deleted grub?
<nit-wit> Benwacki, use the cutom install though so you have grub pointed correctly=mbr of thumb. Sounds like you may know this though.
<Jordan_U> Syria: Then that's something you configure in whatever virtual machine software you're using.
<gobbe> cody_: you should know that most of the windows-games are not working under linux
<nit-wit> *custom
<gobbe> cody_: i mean with wine etc
<cody_> yeah, but I looked this one up prior.
<cody_> said it ran with some apps installed
<Benwacki> nit-wit: Thanks, I'm a bit new to actually messing with grub outside of one experience dual booting a few years back
<Syria> Jordan_U I am using virtual box, i will try installing a new virtual machine.
<cousin_mario> cody_: according to winedb it's IE8 you should be using
<cody_> for Mabinogi?
<cody_> says iexplorer7.....
<III> hello all.. anyone tried hooking up a picoLCD-20x2 (http://www.mini-box.com/picoLCD-20x2-OEM) to 10.04? --> It seems I am missing the picolcd.so
<cousin_mario> cody_: in general
<carson> Billgates425 okay i downloaded partitionmagic 8.0, wich is what cameup on google, and when i clicked run setup it said there is known compatibility issues with it on windows 7, is it safe to partition with a un compatible program? couldnt that screw the computer up alot?
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with my mouse (mad catz cyborg r.a.t. 7), does anyone know this mouse and has a fix for the malfunction?
<cody_> ah, kk, i've also tried that with the same results.
<cipher> exit
<Billgates425> yes its safe
<Billgates425> carson
<carson> Billgates425 okay, then il do it
<royale1223> carson, why dont you try gparted?
<carson> royale1223 never herd of it, is that another thing like partitionmagic?
<royale1223> carson, yep
<royale1223> carson, actually parted magic uses gparted
<Jordan_U> jenna_: Is the error you're getting the same after having run grub-install?
<jitit> hey, i'm an ubuntu newbie. im looking for a good resource to get an intuitive understanding of ubuntu/terminal. any recommendations?
<jenna_> Jordan_U, yes, its dentical
<ItsMeCD> has anyone had success with an hp mini 110 and the un2400 wwan card?
<carson> royale1223 okay well im just gonna try partitionmagic thingy, but i have one question. when i deleted linux's partition using windows 7 built in partition thing, it deleted grub along with it, why is that?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jitit: www.linuxcommand.org is a great place to start...and there's youtube
<jitit> ah yes- thats the one ive been using. thanks
<royale1223> carson, because grub is installed in linux's partition
<Jordan_U> jenna_: Try asking in #grub. Also I may be of more help tomorrow when I'm not so tired.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jitit: I hated the first time I needed to use a terminal, now i use it all the time.  gui is just for show
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jenna_: what's your question?
<carson> it is? now that i dont have linux on the computer, just two windows 7's, is grub in one of the windows 's or does it have its own partition or where is it now?
<jitit> im confused as to why the command "aptitude" is not found
<jenna_> Jordan_U, ok.  thanks anyways
<ItsMeCD> apt-get jitit
<muneeb> how to contact staff? i have forgotten my password.
<rww> jitit: because it's not installed by default any more
<jitit> aptitude is outdated ?
<jitit> ah i see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: I believe it caches itself to the harddrive
<rww> muneeb: nickserv password? #freenode
<muneeb> yes @rww
<jitit> yeah i switched to a linux-based os because i was tired of dealing with GUIs
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly so if i deleted one of my windows 7's would grub be deleted again?
<ItsMeCD> tired of dealing with windows
<ItsMeCD> but can't get my 3g card working so i may have to dual boot
<smw> jitit, that is why I never gave up linux. Windows had no cli alternative for the gui
<smw> jitit, (not joking)
<Crash1hd> can anyone tell me of a channel where they discuss movies?
<muneeb> i've forgotten my nickserv password, how do i get it back?
<smw> muneeb, no idea. Type /join #freenode and ask them
<rww> muneeb: I already said, ask in #freenode.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> windows uses the "mbr" not grub...I guess you'd have to redo the windows mbr to replace grub...and I have 0 experience on that 'cuz I could never uninstall my Linux distro over windows
<muneeb> ok
<ItsMeCD> just insert your windblows repair disc and repair the mbr
<Us3r_Unfriendly> good call ItsMeCD
<Billgates425> carson if yo deleted linux and one win7 now the grub will not work  you will get an error  now  you must to do this http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<royale1223> carson, let me get this straigt. You initially had win 7 + linux. You wnted to remove linux, so you deleted your linux partition. Now your computer is not booting up. Right?
<carson> Crash1hd #mp-tvseries i think, not sure though
<HandyGandy> Hey I installed the wizardpen driver to use my Genius MousePad. It seems to work with gnome but not kde. Any ideas why?
<Crash1hd> carson, thanks :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: can I ask you why you didn't just uninstall windows?
<carson> royale1223 yes, so then i reinstalled windows 7 because i knew it would fix the grub, but now it dualboots 2 windows 7's, and i am back to square one, deleting the extra operating system, but now im scared deleting the 2nd windows 7 will delete grub like it did to linux
<carson> Billgates425 il check it out, thanks :)
<lahwran> are there any screensavers I can use that are separate for each of my screens? sometimes I go for a while without using a screen and I'd like for a screensaver to come on on just that screen when I don't move the mouse there.
<carson> Crash1hd no problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: well hope you give linux another chance some time...
<royale1223> carson, can you boot to 2nd win7?
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly because windows is stupid and i dont know how, deleting the partitions just seemed so much easier!
<habanany> anybody know the sprint phone chat room
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: but you deleted the linux partition though?  Guess I'm a bit confused at this point
<Billgates425> carson hey jojojo
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly oh i love linux WAY more then windows, im on linux on my laptop right now. but i installed 32 bit ubuntu on our family computer by mistake when its a 64 bit system, so the drivers and stuff wernt working, thats why im getting rid of it
<carson> royale1223 yes i can, but when i do its an installation thing and it wants the registration key wich i lost so that windows 7 is no good to me :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: and everyone else: but to me the 32 bit seems like it works pretty smoothly compared to using a 64 bit and for example with 64 flash
<Billgates425> jojojo  windows 7 for all ¡¡
<Jordan_U> lahwran: I don't think that's a standard configuration, but anything is possible if you're willing to put enough work into it.
<feanor2> is there a keyboard layout editor utility for Linux?
<Billgates425> jojojo
<royale1223> carson, there are ways to fix that too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i could be extremely wrong but that's what it feels like
<royale1223> carson, illegal ways
<lahwran> Jordan_U: darn.
<lahwran> not worth it
<TariQMowafy> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi TariQMowafy, have a question?
<Billgates425> royale1223 im watching u
<smw> feanor2, system -> preferences -> keyboard
<TariQMowafy> on startup i get a black screen with (operating system not found )on it
<royale1223> Billgates425, fair enough
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly yah, personaly i dont really see the difference, and for all the hassle of now i cant have windows xp <the windows i do like> or vista on the new 64 bit computer, so i cant dualboot it, and the audio editing software i love <cool edit pro 2.0, before it was bought out by adobe> isnt windows 7 compatible
<TariQMowafy> Us3r_Unfriendly, i need to format the hard disk
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: what exactly happened?
<TariQMowafy> Us3r_Unfriendly,  no clue its a friends laptop
<fz_> I don't konwn]
<aditya> whenever I try to install any package in ubuntu 11.04 natty ..i get an programming error in aptdaemon
<carson> royale1223 yes yes i know, but i dont want the 2nd windows 7, i just have it because i knew installing it would fix the grub issue so i could atleast use the computer, and now i just have a dualboot screen that has 2 windows 7's, one that doesent really work and the other that has my files
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: stupid question, but was the laptop dropped?
<TariQMowafy> i guess no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: was it working previously before the black screen?
<TariQMowafy> yea
<aditya>  whenever I try to install any package in ubuntu 11.04 natty ..i get an programming error in aptdaemon?bcoz of this i am unable to install my wireless package
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: starting with step one, what is your bios set to boot to?
<TariQMowafy> Us3r_Unfriendly, i just need to format the hard disk and install ubuntu
<royale1223> carson, why didnt u select the drive which you installed 1st win7 while reinstalling?
<mgolisch> aditya: maybe try #ubuntu+1
<fz_> my ubuntu could not open
<TariQMowafy> cd
<royale1223> join #ubuntu+1
<carson> royale1223 i did the first time, then it said "Compatibility Issue" and told me it wouldnt work, so i had to create a new windows...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: sounds like the way to go...save alot of time trying to repair it.  Just installing Ubuntu will be alot easier
<TariQMowafy> i used the usb startup disk
<TariQMowafy> but it hangs at preparing to install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: nice
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: have you tried unetbootin?
<TariQMowafy> ??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info unetbootin | TariQMowafy
<ubottu> TariQMowafy: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 274 kB, installed size 808 kB
<thenoob> cant u jus use the win7 cd to wipe the ubuntu partition then install ubuntu again
<royale1223> carson, y dont you just format the win7 partitions and reinstall ubuntu?
<carson> royale1223 okay, im just gonna ask one question and it will solve the issue...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: I use unetbootin over the startup disk creator...just might be me...but it seems like some times the start up disk creator sometimes doesn't work
<TariQMowafy> maybe i should try it
<royale1223> carson, okie
<TariQMowafy> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks anyways
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TariQMowafy: sure?
<feanor2> is there a keyboard layout GUI *EDITOR* utility for Linux?
<TariQMowafy> Us3r_Unfriendly, yea
<carson> Everyone, where does grub save if u dont have a linux on ur computer? i want to delete my windows 7 partition, would grub be deleted if i delete the windows 7 partition?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: the cache of the hard drive
<fz_>  how to delete windows 7?please
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly i feel really stupid for saying this, but what is the cashe? what does it mean
<royale1223> carson, if u have a separate boot partition grub installs there
<smw> feanor2, I told you already
<smw> feanor2, system -> preferences -> keyboard
<carson> royale1223 then why did it get deleted instead of switch to my windows 7 partition when i first deleted linux?
<feanor2> smw, do you see any editor there? I do not
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: I might be wrong about the cache part
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but that's my first guess
<royale1223> because ubuntu have modified mbr for enabling boot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> What is cache?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> The cache (pronounced "cash") is a space in your computer's hard drive and in RAM memory where your browser saves copies of previously visited Web pages. Your browser uses the cache like a short-term memory. Instead of downloading an image from a recently viewed website, it will load the image from your cache folder, thereby making the browsing process a little quicker.
<royale1223> it isnt as simple as deleying ubuntu partiton
<smw> feanor2, nm, you can only choose between premade ones
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that's why I think I might be wrong
<feanor2> i need to change it, either temporary or create a new one, but I cannot do it with xmodmap because it
<feanor2> s primitive crap
<carson> royale1223 okay, if i were to delete the new windows 7, would i just delete its partition or is there other stuff id need to do to safely get rid of it?
<Billgates425> .
<Billgates425> .
<drtaru> hai
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly and okay, well atleast i know what cashe is now :P
<royale1223> carson, what os do you need in your computer?
<carson> the original windows 7
<carson> not the new one
<carson> because right now its dualbooted with both
<Us3r_Unfriendly> they say it installs to the mbr of the drive
<royale1223> okie
<royale1223> carson, u dont have to delete the partition, just format it
<aditya>  whenever I try to install any package in ubuntu 11.04 natty ..i get an programming error in aptdaemon whenever ?
<chandrageetha> hi, i cannot access folders through menu Places, when clicked it says, Could not create the archive
<chandrageetha> Archive type not supported. pls. help me
<aditya> which channel to go for cananyine repeat
<Syria> Hi, I have installed ftp server vsftpd  and started it but i don't know how to create an account!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: here ya go:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<carson> royale1223 but can i getrid of it by formating it? i dont want it there,  in the dualboot screen its the deault one, when the good one is 2nd, and it will confused my 8 year old brother cause this is our family computer that he uses, so id rather getrid of it
<andycc> chandrageetha, install the "unrar" package?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Now I too learned something new...I just thought grub was inside the cache the whole time...
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly beat ya too it, already had that page on wikipedia up before u sent the link :P and yah, im learning today
<Us3r_Unfriendly> aditya: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nice
<aditya> 11.04
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<aditya> natty
<ka1ser> lol
<ka1ser> nice
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that might be that it's still in beta stage
<ka1ser> brave enough
<aditya> kaiser what lol ?
<TheThing> Hey. Have a question. Two PCs with default ubuntu audio systems. Work PC have "ALSA plugin [Chromium Browser]" in mixer and I can manipulate on sound volume by multimedia keys on my keyboard. At home sound is not adjustable in browser because of "none applications playing" in mixer
<royale1223> carson, this might help you http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<TheThing> Question - where i can get this ALSA plugin? )
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> how can I make the window control go back to the right side of the window?
<carson> kk thanks il check it out :P
<sivang> the fact them being on the left is not usable for me, and I've tried using it that way for long now.
<royale1223> carson, its called easy bcd and it can modify win7 bootloader
<sivang> help appreciated :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TheThing: i don't offer a solution but more of a starting point,   sudo apt-cache search alsa
<sivang> I want to keep the Ambiance theme, that is.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> TheThing: wish i could be more helpful
<ka1ser> well I believe 11.04 is still alpha
<sivang> (using clearlooks makes them go back to where they should be )
<Syria> Guys can help me with vsftpd please?
<Doinkle> sivang, the setting is in the gnome manager but i only know how to move it in ubuntu tweak :/
<ka1ser> or beta at most
<carson> oh that would help alot actually :P
<sivang> Doinkle: what is the gnome manager?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sivang: you can change them to the right in "gconf-editor"
<TheThing> Us3r_Unfriendly: mean i need search it in work PC and compare witk home? i will have no access to work PC during two weeks )
<royale1223> kk
<mcfee> hello
<sivang> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks, that's all I need.
<Doinkle> sivang, http://lifehacker.com/5500577/move-ubuntus-window-buttons-back-to-the-right
<mcfee> how to start?
<Doinkle> guess mcfee found the start button
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sivang: / - apps - metacity - general   and it's called "button_layout"
<sivang> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, someone helped me on #desktop
<sivang> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sivang: I have mine set at:    menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Us3r_Unfriendly> np
<sivang> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, like nature intended :-D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> who's using natty?
<rww> people in #ubuntu+1
<rigved> Us3r_Unfriendly: having problems with natty?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nope...I was curious of what ppl think of it so far
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm still in 10.10, but I might go to 10.04 or another distro
<Doinkle> Us3r_Unfriendly, i have natty in a vm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Doinkle: how do you like it?
<rigved> Us3r_Unfriendly: it's cool...you should give the new unity a try
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rigved: i'm thinking of going wayland instead of X...but I think that'll be a project for later
<Doinkle> its ideal for a lappy/netbook but not for me... u wana try it?  I can setup a remote session in a minute :)
<chandrageetha> hi andycc, i didn´t insta unrar package, how to?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: you should already have the unrar package i believe by default...
<Doinkle> Us3r_Unfriendly, its also not finished, you can see that oonce you use it
<chandrageetha> yes, i have
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: sudo apt-get install unrar
<chandrageetha> in my installed software list it shows as installed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Doinkle: thanks but i'm not sure on it
<notk0> hello, how can I select and change/add languages to the language layout
<Doinkle> no prob. if u wanna remote in to check it out, i dont care
<notk0> I can't eve find one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cool
<chandrageetha> its already installed
<carson> royal1223 Man that bcd thing helped alot! thanks! im still afraid to delete it :P but i renamed it "Bad Windows 7" and made it at the bottom of the list for now so my little brother and dad wont get confused, but man, this is a good tool :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: what's the problem with it then?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how to use it?
<chandrageetha> i cannot open folders through menu Places
<Us3r_Unfriendly> unrar shouldn't be needed for that
<chandrageetha> then it shows error  cannot archive it, archive type not found
<chandrageetha> sorry, archive type not supported, this is the error message
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: so if you try to open, lets say the Music folder under "Places", it gives you that error message?
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, i used the unetbootin , created the disk
<chandrageetha> exactly
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, but the same thing happened
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: how'd it turn out?
<tariq__> hangs in the preparing to install phase
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: did you get the iso from the Ubuntu site?
<tariq__> does it take time
<tariq__> yea
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: which version of ubuntu did you dl?
<tariq__> 10.10
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: on what machine?
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, ???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what kind is it?
<tariq__> hp 550
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: and does it boot into the live environment at all?
<tariq__> do you mean the machine that i want to fix??
<tariq__> its sony vaio
<chandrageetha> how can i fix the error?, there was power supply while working at the system, would it do harm?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: i mean the machine your installing ubuntu with a flash drive...can you boot into the "Live Environment"?
<chandrageetha> how can i manage the archive manager error while opening a folder
<geeknik> Good morning.
<tariq__> yea
<chandrageetha> but through computer, i can browse it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: open a terminal and type:    nautilus ~/Music
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: does that open your Music folder?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> good morning geeknik
<chandrageetha> yes, it Opens!!!!
<chandrageetha> through the command you have provided, what does it show
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, yes i can open the environment
<Us3r_Unfriendly> so chandrageetha, the problem lies in gnome-panel
<chandrageetha> that means?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: i wonder what happens when from the "Live Environment" if you open the terminal and type in:    sudo fdisk -l
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: does that show your hard drive?
<chandrageetha> Us3r_Unfriendly, tell me how to correct it?
<rigved> chandrageetha: it means that the links in the gnome panel are incorrect. is that right Us3r_Unfriendly?
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: the "gnome-panel" is the panel on the top where you access your nautilus and the directories on your machine
<chandrageetha> so, how can i mend it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: so the hard drive is there...can you install from the "Live Environment"?
<rigved> !resetpanel | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rigved: chandrageetha: that command should fix the problem, good lookin out rigved
<rigved> Us3r_Unfriendly: :)
<Doinkle> since ubottu is a bot, is there a !trigger that tells us the list of advice the bot has?  I didn't know about gnome reset myself..
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, this time it hangs in the first page :S
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, in the welcome page
<rww> ubottu: tell Doinkle about bot
<ubottu> Doinkle, please see my private message
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: hmm...how long has it been stuck?
<rww> first link
<ugmg>   o
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, and gparted is not opening ( keeps scanning alldevices)
<Ormie> !trigger
<Doinkle> rww, exactly what i was lookin for
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: gksudo gparted
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: use that in the terminal
<chandrageetha> yes friends, ubottu´s command i given, but alas! still probs continues
<chandrageetha> rigved, give me the commandline for it
<tariq__> the installation window just responded
<Us3r_Unfriendly> please dude, please...rigved is a helpful guy, not a bot
<chandrageetha> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel did not give any change
<Billgates425> hey guys bye
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: run the command under "sudo"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Billgates425: later
<carson> Billgates425 bye and thanks for your help
<Ormie> How do i uninstall the installed .deb package file?
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly you two, thanks for the help
<shubbar> i installed zentyal on lucid server, but its giving me the blank apache screen
<Doinkle> Ormie, synaptic can do it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> carson: no problem...I forgot the question already lol...too many problems
<Ormie> Donikle: synapitic? i don't have one on ubuntu 10.10 or do i have it?
<rallias> I have a question. I have a webcam that I know works with cheesy. How do I get it to work with flash?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info dpkg | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.15.8.4ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 2024 kB, installed size 6008 kB
<Doinkle> Ormie, Click System, Administration, Synaptic
<chandrageetha> sorry, the command with sudo option given, i am sending the error on pastebin http://pastebin.com/Tq3kiScF
<carson> Us3r_Unfriendly haha :P well im gonna go, cya
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later cafaro
<Doinkle> Ormie, type the name of the app the .deb was and remove
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *carson
<rigved> chandrageetha: yes, what Us3r_Unfriendly said - sudo gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<chandrageetha> here its clearly pastebin http://pastebin.com/GTBN0Gqb
<Ormie> Doinkle: I saw it thanks
<davirrirri> Hello! ¿What media player plugin works on kde?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rigved: sometime it seems like some ppl demand the answers rather than asking...that's what I meant by that
<Ormie> But the next thing is how do i install tar ball files?
<Doinkle> Ormie, take some time and explore synaptic.  it is well worth knowing how it does what it does :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: more like how do you compile
<rigved> Us3r_Unfriendly: i know :)
<chandrageetha> so, the result i got after it is, pastebin http://pastebin.com/VGDUrn9L
<Doinkle> Ormie, do you need to do install by tarball?  if you don't have a grasp of .deb, tarballs are harder IMHO
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: stay away from .tar when givin a choice of using .deb
<rigved> chandrageetha: so after typing this command, you are still not able to open Music folder?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: unless your great at compiling
<Doinkle> ha
<chandrageetha> yes, what you said is correct
<NeoKipling[CN]> god, i am dying. a friend asked me to reinstall his old hp laptop. so i  installed xp sp3, and found out their official drivers don't support the ethernet controller. I worked a lot, at last i tried to  updated bios, of course they also list in the official driver. so the nightmare began. I wasted a lot of time , made the bootable cd  to recover bios,  even asked irc help, Herr_Kriss, a good fellow ,help me made the dos image file. but now, the screen d
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: but .tar is also used as a compressed file too
<tariq__> Us3r_Unfriendly, same thing happens when opening gparted from terminal , and still hangs in the pereparing to install phase
<Us3r_Unfriendly> NeoKipling[CN]: your in the wrong place i think
<Doinkle> dying people belong in a hospital, not #ubuntu :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: what happens if you use a live cd instead of the flashdrive?
<NeoKipling[CN]> Us3r_Unfriendly: don't worry, i always use ubuntu
<adds> Hello All, wondering if someone could help me. I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop and have created a USB bootable, however just discovered my bios does not support USB booting. Figured Id make a CD but the CD drive is not being detected, powers up and ejects etc just isnt shown on the PC
<tariq__> didn't try it
<Ormie> Us3r_Unfriendly: I want to install firefox 4 beta http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/beta/ but it only have tar ball
<Doinkle> adds, do you have floppy?
<NeoKipling[CN]> Oh, god, they kill me.  I hat hp, i hat compaq, and their stupid bios update.  I swear never use their computer, and install any windows system, never!
<ugmg> neokipling[cn], wat the problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: could be your flash device.  could be the iso is corrupted.
<adds> Doinkle, nope
<mymrhelpdesk> i did a boo boo i deleted the panel on the bottom of my desktop and i can't find out how to put it back
<tariq__> ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: and they don't have a ppa at all?
<tariq__> i'll try another flash disk and a live cd
<tariq__> thanks Us3r_Unfriendly
<Doinkle> adds, you have a few options...
<knoppies_> mymrhelpdesk, you want to restore gnome-panel to defaults.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> a ppa would be easier to explain than compiling with make - make install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tariq__: i hope it works for you
<Doinkle> adds, 1. enter bios and 100% confirm the boot order is there for cd and usb.  also confirm the BIOS sees the CDrom
<Guest69799> To the girl at the checkout who noted that i was buying lotin, rosemary bubble bath salts, champagne, mochi balls and 20 dollar cheese cake. Yes i was going to go masterbate and cry while watcing the rain. haha
<tang> I don,t know
<NeoKipling[CN]> ugmg: bios crash, hp compaq nx6130 laptop
<omgbullet56> what package do i download to give window elastic and flexible look when grabbed?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cute Guest69799
<DJones> Guest69799: Thats not appropriate here
<ugmg> u wont to restore the bios ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Guest69799: i don't understand how that's a ubuntu question?
<aXi> hello
<rigved> chandrageetha: create a new user and check in that account is this problem persists
<NeoKipling[CN]> ugmg: yes , but can't find a way
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ugmg: flashing the bios resets it
<Doinkle> adds,  if you don't have any luck at all, you can install ubuntu to that hdd by removing it.. and either use another laptop with that hdd or a usb > 2.5" adapter
<Us3r_Unfriendly> NeoKipling[CN]: are you using a desktop?
<Doinkle> adds, yet another way is if you can boot over ethernet.
<chandrageetha> Yes rigved, may i try on that
<rigved> chandrageetha: if that doesn't work then type this - sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Ormie> Us3r_Unfriendly: I don't know but i just click download and it just let me download a .tar.bz2 file
<NeoKipling[CN]> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i use laptop too
<rigved> chandrageetha: then try the other command also which i gave you earlier.
<adds> Doinkle, it allows boot over LAN
<Us3r_Unfriendly> NeoKipling[CN]: you want to flash the bios for a laptop...that's a bit trickier than a desktop...alot harder
<rigved> chandrageetha: actually sudo is not required for the rm command
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: I'll take a look
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hold on
<Doinkle> adds, if you have another computer available up and running you can install over ethernet
<Ormie> What does ppa means?
<Doinkle> adds, google for install ubuntu over ethernet
<adds> yeh ive got a windows netbook
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: personal package archive
<chandrageetha> see, rm command will remove it, no? then how to restore
<NeoKipling[CN]> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah, i never do that before. and think they a offical driver
<ugmg> neokipling[cn], http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Notebook-PC-questions/HP-Compaq-NX6130-is-dead/td-p/74015
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: it's like connecting straight to download it from apt
<Doinkle> adds, ive never done this install method in ubuntu before myself. just years ago with redhat or something
<adds> ok so if I ethernet up the two Laptops and choose to boot some LAN on the one I want Ubuntu on how will the PC boot?
<Lehel> hi, Gparted says that my whole drive is unallocated, even though there are 3 partitions and WinXP boots fine, and it doesn't recognize any of my enthernet devices
<sgo11> hi, some questions related to ecryptfs, (1) every time, I mount the encrypted directory, prompts come out and ask which cipher to use etc... how to disable prompt? (2) about keysize keybytes=16, what does it mean? 16 characters max for the passphrase? thanks a lot.
<Doinkle> adds, hang on. ill dig around for ya
<adds> k
<adds> can you go to a private room?
<Doinkle> adds, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation    <-- scroll 1/2 way down
<ugmg> neokipling[cn], any luck
<adds> Installation netboot?
<Ormie> Us3r_Unfriendly: What does it means?
<Doinkle> adds, you got some reading ahead of you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: this will help you install firefox beta:  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing%20Firefox%20on%20Linux?s=linux+install&as=s
<wxp> 有讲汉语的吗？
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !cn | wxp
<ubottu> wxp: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tang> wo
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wo tang
<tang> 困难
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !cn | tang
<ubottu> tang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lothar> I have a mdadm 4 disk raid5 array that crashed during rebuild of the 4th disk. This array is member of a larger LVM. Prior to the crash i moved all data from two old raid arrays using pvmove. My question now is, can I somehow connect the old drives, which I still have, and get back my data after I have used pvmove?
<tang> 我讲汉语
<lothar> Will I need to know the correct order for the disks in the mdadm raid array to get it to work?
<adminadmin> wth
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lothar: sorry no experience with your question
<NeoKipling[CN]> ugmg: Remove the battery can reset bios? you want me try this
<tang> 还不知道怎样使用汉语
<ugmg> yes
<Jordan_U> !cn | tang
<ubottu> tang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> tang: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<boujedi> 还不知道怎样使用汉语
<boujedi> 还不知道怎样使用汉语
<FloodBot1> boujedi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<User_> hi, am chandrageetha, hi rigved, as you said i have created a user in the name User and found no probs with the Archive Manager, i can open folder through the menu Places
<Us3r_Unfriendly> the battery on the motherboard...i don't think it works by just removing a 3 to 9 cell battery
<NeoKipling[CN]> ugmg: ok, wait a moment
<User_> so what i have to do with the account chandrageetha
<ubuntu> soreau, dude, guess what.
<boujedi> i am singing bot
<ugmg> some times work
<boujedi> i am looking for a song right noz
<boujedi> really can t find one
<User_> hi User_Unfriendly, take me as chandrageetha, i created a new account User to check the problem with my Archive manager
<rww> !ot | boujedi
<ubottu> boujedi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i've seen ppl use a paperclip to short the battery,  it did reset the bios, but if done wrong it would be dangerouse so i don't recommend this method
<User_> here in this account, no probs with archive manager, and how can i mend changrageetha account´s archive manager
<boujedi> ubottu nice nick ,-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> Us3r_Unfriendly: Most motherboards have a removable battery you can use...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> true
<Ormie> Us3r_Unfriendly: Check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548752/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but some are soldered on too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ormie: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing%20Firefox%20on%20Linux?s=linux+install&as=s
<ugmg> then he have on option nothing else, is to take the laptop to near maintenance center
<chandrageetha> hi, i created new account and found no probs with archive manager, as i could open folder through menu Places
<chandrageetha> now what to do with this account
<builtrs> how can I got the source code of Ubuntu?
<chandrageetha> can i remove the archive manager and reinstall it?
<Doinkle> builtrs, http://kerneltrap.org/
<chandrageetha> through software centre
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: make sure to include your new user to the "Admin" group...that way you can use "sudo" in the new account
<chandrageetha> yes, will try on that.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: do you know how to?
<chandrageetha> through System Administration->User and Group?
<nazgul> yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: that works
<chandrageetha> now which is another method?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: then reboot and then if you need to run "sudo", then you can
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: to add yourself to the admin group?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> could do: sudo nano /ect/group
<rallias> I have a webcam that works with cheese but no matter what I try it won't work with flash. how do I make it work with flash?
<chandrageetha> tell me please
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: or you could use the combination of cli commands for "group"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that's 3 ways of doing that task
<chandrageetha> how, tell me pls
<builtrs> Doinkle, what next?
<rallias> help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: i just did
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how may i help you rallias...hope it's a easy problem :)
<chandrageetha> couldn´t get you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: ?
<Doinkle> builtrs, read, and read some more.
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: My webcam works with cheese but not flash. How do I make it work with flash?
<chandrageetha> i couldn´t understand the commandline for groups
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: do you have the flash plugin?
<rallias> Yes. I installed the one adobe installer a few minnutes ago.
<NeoKipling[CN]> ugmg: same thing, it can't reset bios
<rallias> or rather... reinstalled.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chandrageetha: well my way won't work for you because you need to use sudo in order to use the command...you could use       su -c "nano /etc/group"       but you would have to know your root password (not your user password)
<builtrs> Doinkle, I can read some, but you could help me if I didn't see; then I ask you.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: reboot and see if flash is working
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: Allready tried.
<Doinkle> builtrs, this chan is for ubuntu specific help not kernel
<knoppies_> how do I resolve bios names?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: still doesn't work huh?  have you checked the settings for cheese if any?  Sorry I haven't ever used cheese
<tripelb> hi youall. Anyone care to recommend an audio equalizer (to balance out the errors in my speakers)  -- google gives me old posts, 2006 or so.
<rallias> I just installed it and it worked
<rallias> albiet rotated 180 degrees
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: pulse audio volume control is nice
<builtrs> Doinkle, pardon me
<huze> Привет всем! Тут есть русские каналы?
<rallias> !ru | huze
<ubottu> huze: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<huze> Thnx
<Us3r_Unfriendly> russian looks like a cool language to write
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: I just installed it and it worked.
<aditya> it's a cool language to write.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: it still works or it doesn't?
<rallias> works in cheese, not in flash
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: so exactly what is the problem?  Adobe not working in youtube?
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, does this mean I have to compile it?  (I went to the page and was not clear on how to get it.) "Get pavucontrol's development sources from the GIT repository (gitweb):"
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm trying to use tinychat.
<rallias> which uses flash.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: nope type in a terminal:   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<tripelb> blessings
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: sorry again, i haven't used tiny chat.  I won't be much help to you...sorry
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: no problem
<Doinkle> !rules | builtrs
<ubottu> builtrs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: It doesn't work for any flash site.
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, tripleb just loves installing from terminal.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tripelb: you hate the terminal or you actually like it...?
<sgo11> what does aes key bytes mean? thanks.
<NeoKipling[CN]> hello, somebody ever update bios? please give me some suggestion
<Doinkle> NeoKipling[CN], this isnt the place for that topic
<NeoKipling[CN]> Doinkle: ok, i try other channel, thanks
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, I really like it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> neo usually the manufacturer of your machine has it in their website (where you would download the drivers for windows for your machine)
<SashaNeko> so hmm i need a little help
<tripelb> Us3r_Unfriendly, now I have it but there are no frequency equalizations controls. Need I add them?
<fa_effekt> trying to do chmod 777 a folder with su but receiving an error Operation not permitted. what's happening?
<SashaNeko> i had messed up my install so I installed ubuntu again splitting the partition
<fa_effekt> *on a folder
<r3js> fa_effekt, : are you logged in as root?
<SashaNeko> so now I have moved all my files and such over to my new install and I went to remove the old install via a gparted live cd
<SashaNeko> only downnside is now grub won't boot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: use "sudo" when executing that command
<SashaNeko> I am currently booted into an ubuntu live cd
<r3js> and be sure you are in the sudoers list
<SashaNeko> so how can I fix grub?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> add yourself in the "admin group"...ubuntu's sudoers file executes root permission this way
<SashaNeko> any help?
<r3js> fa_effekt, Maybe you should use chmod 755 instead of 777...
<SashaNeko> can anyone hear me?
<SashaNeko> do I need voice?
<knoppies_> SashaNeko, we can read you, yes.
<SashaNeko> oh okay
<soreau> ! grub2 | SashaNeko
<ubottu> SashaNeko: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SashaNeko> so yeah is there a awy I can fix my grub file
<mhlwjk> hey. could anybody help me. my internet stopped working. hp mini 110-3010nr and it uses proprietary driver  Broadcom corp device 14e4:4727 ref 01. what should i do?
<rallias> so can anyone help me with my webcam?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> SashaNeko: you lost grub right?
<rallias> SashaNeko: sudo update-grub
<SashaNeko> okay
<sgo11> can anyone explain to me what does key bytes mean in AES cipher? Is that related to passphrase? thanks.
<SashaNeko> hmm its not mounting my hard drive
<SashaNeko> thats kind of worrysome
<Doinkle> sgo11, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<rallias> sgo11: key bytes means the actually key, the password is the thing you hash to get the key
<rallias> SashaNeko: pull up gparted
<Doinkle> sgo11, the answer is in that page somewhere
<SashaNeko> okay rallias done
<Us3r_Unfriendly> SashaNeko: sudo fdisk -l ...and then    sudo mount -l
<Doinkle> sgo11, in context to wireless passwords, its a varied question
<Us3r_Unfriendly> to list
<fa_effekt> r3jsit: continues to tell me "Operation not permitted"
<kdas> how do i mount /proc /dev and /sys onto different directories ?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Or go ty system -> disk utility
<rallias> kdas: as in...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: sudo chmod -R 755 "file"
<sgo11> Doinkle, thanks a lot for the reply. Is longer keybytes safer? I am using ecryptfs. AES supports 16, 32 key bytes. should I choose 32 to gain better security? thanks.
<SashaNeko> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kdas> rallias: like what if i want /proc to be mounted to /meow and /dev to /devices and /sys to /system
<Doinkle> sgo11, usually, yes..
<rallias> kdas: symlink
<rallias> i don't know the exact command.
<sgo11> Doinkle, ok. thanks a lot.
<Doinkle> sgo11, is this in context to encrypting volumes?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> SashaNeko:   sudo fdisk -l        look for your partition then         sudo mount /dev/sd(whateveritis) /mnt
<fa_effekt> Us3r_Unfriendly: same eror
<tyrone> hey people. I am having trouble executing a .jar file and have tried chmod -x myFile.jar already, any ideas what might be wrong? I previously had .jar files working with custom command java -jar and now today for some reason (I assume an update) I can't run the file anymore
<rallias> SashaNeko: reboot to livecd, mount the boot drive as /mnt/boot and the root part as /mnt, and run sudo grub-update --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: check and see if it's mounted....           sudo mount -l
<kdas> rallias: i dont want system link i want to actualy mount them
<SashaNeko> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<rallias> kdas: impossible.
<SashaNeko> did i corrupt the file ystem?
<rallias> or do you have them on diff partitions?
<SashaNeko> *system
<rallias> SashaNeko: Nah, its recoverable.
<SashaNeko> okay cool
<rallias> If it fails to mount, use gparted to copy them to an external disk
<kdas> I changed my /etc/fstab to mount /proc  to /status instead and it does but something else is still mounting /proc so what is that? and what is mounting /dev and  /sys
<kdas> rallias: thats BS i can do it all via fstab in arch
<rallias> kdas: Doing that will cause postfix to be violated and alot of programs to break.
<SashaNeko> hmm what I would like to do if possible would be to get it working enough to back up my important files to my server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alright i need to go to work
<rallias> err... not postfix...
<SashaNeko> and then do a clean install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> see you guys later
<rallias> posix
<fa_effekt> Us3r_Unfriendly: please have  a look here http://pastebin.com/6qJSidPQ
<SashaNeko> rallias: one issue
<SashaNeko> i don't have an external disk
<rallias> SashaNeko: I'm going to pretend i didn't hear that. Do you have multiple disks?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: what "ls -la" am I looking at?
<SashaNeko> rallias: my external hard drive has recently died
<Doinkle> cya Us3r_Unfriendly
<SashaNeko> i have yet to get a chance to replace it
<rallias> SashaNeko: Do you have multiple disks internally?
<SashaNeko> no
<SashaNeko> its a laptop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: the permission part?
<fa_effekt> yes
<Doinkle> SashaNeko, you do value your data, no??
<SashaNeko> if I can get to the files I can back them up to my server
<SashaNeko> well the laptop is rather new
<rallias> SashaNeko: Boot to livecd, mount root partition
<SashaNeko> so most of my important data is on a different comptuer
<SashaNeko> but it could be a bit of a pain
<SashaNeko> I am currently booted into a live cd
<rallias> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<rallias> or whatever your disk is.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: try         sudo chmod -R 777"(file here"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: try         sudo chmod -R 777 "file here"
<giantpune> hey, i have accidentally removed the clock/calender daadod from the upper right of the screen.  how would i get it back?
<kdas_> yea so /status i can mount /proc via /etc/fstab but /proc is still being mounted so what gives?
<SashaNeko> rallias: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fa_effekt: or try "gksudo nautilus" and look for it in there and right click it and change the permissions from there
<rallias> SashaNeko: dmesg | tail
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but i got to go to work now...i'll talk to you guys later
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bye
<SashaNeko> okay what am I looking for
<rs0832> giantpune, right click on the panel>add to panel> clock
<rallias> i dunno get out of there i just got a diff idea
<rallias> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda1
<giantpune> thans rs0832 .  its back :D
<mhlwjk> if intrernet stopped working should i reinstall drivers?
<SashaNeko> okay and then?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Try sudo mount /dev/sda1
<rallias> or whatever the root partition is.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, what kind of a connection do you have?
<SashaNeko> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mhlwjk> wifi. proprietary driver  Broadcom corp device 14e4:4727 ref 01.
<kdas_> yea so /status i can mount /proc via /etc/fstab but /proc is still being mounted so what gives?/
<rallias> SashaNeko: Open system -> admin -> disk utility
<mhlwjk> rs0832: run OK but after updates it doeasn't work or works veryyy slowly.
<SashaNeko> okay
<rallias> kdas_: if it isn't alot of stuff will break
<rs0832> mhlwjk, well, if you remember installing/uninstalling software just before your connection went you can install them then
<rallias> SashaNeko: Do you see your hard drive on the left hand panel?
<SashaNeko> yep
<kdas_> So no one knows how to mount /proc /sys /dev under different names?
<rallias> click it
<rallias> kdas_ not without breaking alot of stuff
<kdas_> rallias: umm i can syslink /mydir to /proc
<rs0832> mhlwjk, also make sure it is a not a problem with your connection first
<rallias> kdas_ yes
<rs0832> kdas_, i think i can help you
<SashaNeko> i have a sinking suspision i corrupted the partition
<kdas_> rallias: com'on "its impossible" "things will break" stop with the bs
<rs0832> kdas_, but what are you trying to do ?
<fa_effekt> Us3r_Unfriendly: please have  a look here http://pastebin.com/SFSPGxw2
<rallias> kdas_: Symlinks are no harm. Renaming the devices... thats a different cow alltogether.
<kdas_> rs0832: cool. I am trying to mount /proc to /status which i have via /etc/fstab but /proc is still being mounted so whats up with that
<mhlwjk> rs0832: connection OK. I've installed ubuntu month ago, and everything went automatically. so not really sure. should i uninstall the driver first?
<SashaNeko> the truth is there are only a few things on my drive and not a lot that isn't replacable
<SashaNeko> my music is on ubuntu one
<rs0832> fa_effekt, he is not online :)
<the_german> hi @ all. My Panflute-applet is not working with MPD. It always displays "no playback" ...but mpd is working and pidgin is also able to change its status with songs played with mpd! any idea?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Click the drive, then click the different partitions
<kdas_> rs0832: i also would like to know how to mount /sys and /dev under different directories
<SashaNeko> so unless you have a bright idea that would fix this I am going to bite the bullet and reinstall
<rallias> I'm trying to help you recover what you can
<SashaNeko> okay
<rs0832> kdas_, hmm hold on
<fa_effekt> http://pastebin.com/9DJ9w1Kq
<rallias> SashaNeko: I have a sneaky suspicion that your hard drive was improperly named.
<fa_effekt> rso832: could you have a look at this? http://pastebin.com/SFSPGxw2
<rs0832> mhlwjk, if you have the driver, then yes
<fa_effekt> still can't get filder permissions to change
<fa_effekt> *folder
<kdas_> rs0832: on arch things are a lil easier because we don't use sysV/upstart
<mhlwjk> rs0832: after removing the driver from proprietary drivers can i load it from the pendrive?
<SashaNeko> okay so rallias how should I fix it?
<rallias> Sasha: When you click the partition that is supposed to be /dev/sda5, what does it say under device?
<vix> hi everyone, after the installation of another distribution when I reboot on ubuntu my wifi card results soft blocked (from rfkill list) so everytime I turn on ubuntu even when i reboot from ubuntu i have to do rfkill unblock all. How can I have the wifi soft unblocked by default ?
<amit> when i starts my computer the login sound of ubuntu is not coming,how to get back the sound?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, sorry load what from the pen drive? the drivers? or ubuntu?
<SashaNeko> /dev/sda5
<rallias> vix: anacrontab with a delay of 0
<mhlwjk> rs0832: drivers
<amit> when i starts my computer the login sound of ubuntu is not coming,how to get back the sound?
<vix> rallias, sorry what do you mean, i'm quei newbie
<rallias> SashaNeko: sudo give_me_a_sec
<rs0832> mhlwjk, yes i think so.. have you installed them before?
<rallias> vix: google anacrontab.
<SashaNeko> rallias: thats funny
<rs0832> kdas_, you can have a look here.. if you have questions, feel free to ask - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rallias> SashaNeko: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<rs0832> fa_effekt, hold on ill check your link :)
<jelg> thats odd, my Sound volume control  panel disappeared
<mhlwjk> amit: rs0832: no there's a newer driver available and i think this is the problem. i thoought that if i reinstall the driver it should run smoothly. Don't know if I 'm correct about it.
<kdas_> rs0832: I am trying to change where /proc /sys and /dev is mounted. I know how to mount shit
<SashaNeko> 25f1ccf8-ffc8-44a5-a2f8-b8101e3edb39  7b1302db-c7fe-4ec2-915d-6dd524847667
<rs0832> kdas_, look under the --bind part... however, unless you know what youre doing, i dont advise doing it
<mhlwjk> amit: sorry this was not for you
<rallias> SashaNeko: sudo mount
<rallias> insert the second one
<SashaNeko> okay
<vix> rallias, so i have to change the delay interval in /etc/anacrontab to 0 ?
<SashaNeko> mount: can't find 7b1302db-c7fe-4ec2-915d-6dd524847667 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kdas_> rs0832: i know what --bind does i want to mount them completely different like i want to be able to do a rmdir /proc and have proc mounted somewhere else
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm unless you uninstalled the driver or some of it;s dependancies, i dont think that it could be the issue or that reinstalling it would fix the problem...  did you change any configs?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Go into gparted
<SashaNeko> kay
<rallias> right click /dev/sda5 click check
<greenIT> hey, is it possible to add the bot an article about a solution to a problem?
<jelg> what sound control panel do you recommend?
<SashaNeko> okay rallias i have an error
<rs0832> fa_effekt, did you send me the link about gksudo nautilus?
<rallias> SashaNeko: What type? Libparted or what?
<fa_effekt> yes
<mhlwjk> rs0832: nope. how can i check if all the correct packages are installed or dependencies?
<SashaNeko> hmm i think i have had a stupid moment
<rs0832> kdas_, so you want /proc to be in a completely different location?
<SashaNeko> does non destructive partitioning not work with ext4
<fa_effekt> no matter what happens it won't let me change ownership of the folder nor chmod
<chandrageetha> hi ChanServ, could you pls help me, i hve some probs with my Archive Manager, it says, Couldnot create archive, archive type not supported, while opening a folder through menu Places
<rallias> SashaNeko: Resize it.
<rallias> SashaNeko: Yes it does.
<rs0832> fa_effekt, as for the error, i get it too, i think it is normal
<SashaNeko> so resize it down
<rallias> SashaNeko: But it checks, so if it gives error... your screwed.
<rallias> I'd try it.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, where did you install the driver from?
<SashaNeko> i am unsure what size i had it at before so maybe size it substanially down?
<rallias> put space afterwards 1mb space before 1mb
<mhlwjk> rs0832: it installed itself automatically from proprietary drivers.
<rs0832> fa_effekt, but what exactly are you trying to do? sorry i missed the whole conversation
<rs0832> mhlwjk, so from the repos?
<KoketsoMabuse> Need help Guys with setting up a Zentyal Firewall
<SashaNeko> darn rallias it is giving me an error
<rallias> SashaNeko: Pastebin it.
<SashaNeko> what size did you want it to be?
<SashaNeko> because currently i have 1mb before and one after
<SashaNeko> already
<rallias> 1mb free before 1mb free after.
<SashaNeko> yeah thats how it already i
<rs0832> kdas_, if you are trying to change the mountpoint of /proc, i m with whoever told you that it could damage your system earlier :)
<Doinkle> KoketsoMabuse, this isnt the channel for that topic
<SashaNeko> *is
<mhlwjk> rs0832: after installing ubuntu i plugged cable in, because wifi was not working and a window appeared asking to install proprietary driver. didn't do it myself.
<rallias> Try growing it into that size
<KoketsoMabuse> I have setup the entire system and can access services with Firewall off but as soon as I tuyrn it on nothing works LDAP the works tried all things and got nowhere
<rs0832> kdas_, that is usually better done during install... if you are trying to do something else and i have misunderstood, please correct me
<fa_effekt> trying to change permissions on a folder with contents
<SashaNeko> should i try turning off "round to cylinders"
<KoketsoMabuse> Doinkie?? what is the right channels
<fa_effekt> sudo chmod 755 won't work
<fa_effekt> sudo chmod -R 755 does not work either
<nirazio> Last time I installed ubuntu there was a "-pea" (or "-pae") at the end of kernel version in boot screen.Now that I reinstalled ubuntu from the same disk instead of "pea" there is a "-generic" at the end of kernel version.  What's meaning of them?why that's different between two installations?
<Doinkle> KoketsoMabuse, visit their website forums
<rallias> SashaNeko: You should always uncheck that when partitioning with gparted.
<KoketsoMabuse> Tried not getting anythere
<rs0832> fa_effekt, k..
<Doinkle> nirazio, thats PAE...if you have over 4Gb RAM with 32 bit linux
<KoketsoMabuse> Any specific
<SashaNeko> grr i can't pastebin
<SashaNeko> because it won't let me select teh text
<rallias> pm it to me
<Doinkle> !pae | nirazio
<ubottu> nirazio: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rallias> type it out.
<SashaNeko> its suggesting that the partition table is correct or something about superblock
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm do you have a .deb of the drivers? if you do then copy it to ~/Documents, cd to ~/Documents in a terminal and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename.deb>
<rallias> SashaNeko: If you want to recover your data, go get an external hard drive of the same size or larger of your largest partition. If not click devices new partition table.
<rs0832> fa_effekt, where is the folder located?
<SashaNeko> The filesystem isze according to the superblock is 122095360 blocks.  The physical size of the device is 119165148 blocks.  EIther the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt!  Abort? Yes
<nirazio> Doinkle: What is generic then???
<rallias> SashaNeko: You click no.
<Doinkle> nirazio, a generic kernel.
<SashaNeko> it doesn't give me an option
<rallias> SashaNeko: Try sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<nirazio> Doinkle: What is the difference between both??
<fa_effekt> /home/nameofuser/nameoffolder
<rallias> nirazio: if you don't use PAE, you don't get to use more then ~3.2 gb ram
<SashaNeko> okay and the command?
<rallias> w
<SashaNeko> it's asking for a command
<anon-devr> Hi, I have successfully installed wlan driver but am having to make each time I boot
<rs0832> fa_effekt, have you tried with the gui? rightclick>properties>permissions?
<Doinkle> nirazio, generic kernels come with a distro, custom kernels are built by the people who own the computer.
<rallias> type w
<maze_> mazeX86
<mhlwjk> rs0832: where can i get theses .deb? i downloaded some .zip file with drivers.
<SashaNeko> rallias: http://pastebin.ca/2034069
<rallias> wait... go to gparted, turn swap off
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ok, what does the zip file contain?
<SashaNeko> okay
<rallias> Sasha
<SashaNeko> done
<rallias> woops... Then go fdisk again
<SashaNeko> okay
<rallias> w
<fa_effekt> rs0832: tried that from the beginning, maybe was the reason for the problem
<mhlwjk> rs0832: folders: lib, source, and file 'make file"
<SashaNeko> okay rallias http://pastebin.ca/2034071
<rs0832> fa_effekt, are you logged in as the user who owns those files?
<rallias> SashaNeko: sudo gparted
<SashaNeko> okay
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm can you give me the link to where you downloaded them from? that is the source code and has to be compiled
<rallias> now try resizing with round cylanders turned off
<fa_effekt> yes
<fa_effekt> sudo doesn't do anything
<the_german> hi @ all. My Panflute-applet is not working with MPD. It always displays "no playback" ...but mpd is working and pidgin is also able to change its status with songs played with mpd! any idea?
<SashaNeko> rallias: same error as before
<mhlwjk> rs0832: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<rs0832> fa_effekt, did yo utry without sudo? if you are logged in as the user you shouldnt need
<rallias> SashaNeko: Whats the last command run?
<rs0832> fa_effekt, sudo
<SashaNeko> ** (gpartedbin:5838): CRITICAL **: murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `height >= -1' failed
<rallias> No the command not the terminal output.
<Raymond> Hi everyone, I have 3 computers on Ubuntu and every time there i
<nirazio> Doinkle: But last time i have installed ubuntu with the same disk,it showd PAE that time and now it shows generic..How??
<fa_effekt> same result
<SashaNeko> hmm sudo gparted?
<fa_effekt> rs0832: same result
<Raymond> s an update it has to be done 3 times, can I download the updates to a central location on my NAS and update the 3 from there/
<rallias> SashaNeko: No in the error window it should say something like mkfs.ext4 ... what is that command?
<twitch> gksudo ?
<Doinkle> nirazio, i dont know your pc and how you installed ubuntu.  no idea.
<rallias> twitch: gksudo on livecd is broken.
<rs0832> nirazio, pae kernels give you the feature of 64 bit systems (the ability to use >3.2gb of RAM)
<deeb> hi
<twitch> ahh ok
<rs0832> nirazio, the generic kernel, if 32 bit, doesnt
<SashaNeko> e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda5
<rs0832> fa_effekt, hmm what was the output when you ran the command?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Tack on sudo, run it in a new terminal tab
<fa_effekt> Operation not Permitted
<rs0832> fa_effekt, and with the sudo?
<fa_effekt> Operation not Permitted
<twitch> sorry you doing this off a live cd?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, check in synaptic if the 'wpasupplicant' package is installed
<rallias> fa_effekt try sudo chmod 777 /file/to/chmod.tok
<fa_effekt> rs0832: Operation not Permitted
<rs0832> fa_effekt, hmm
<SashaNeko> http://pastebin.ca/2034075
<rallias> SashaNeko: Don't type yes.
<SashaNeko> hmm i didnt
<SashaNeko> it did that auto
<SashaNeko> oh remove the -y flag
<SashaNeko> one sec
<Raymond> Is there a way to download the Ubuntu updates to a NAS so that multiple PC's can update from there instead of downloading the update every time?
<rallias> Oooh....
<SashaNeko> okay
<anon-devr> Hi @ All: I have to make and install wlan driver after each boot?
<SashaNeko> Error reading block 119537664 (Invalid argument) while reading inode and block bitmaps.  Ignore error<y>?
<rallias> n
<rallias> or y
<rallias> press y
<SashaNeko> okay
<denile> fa_effekt, ls -ld ~/nameofdir
<SashaNeko> force rewrite?
<aju> Hai all how  can i access the current time from web server to our site
<rallias> SashaNeko: Pastebin for me
<mhlwjk> rs0832: yeah, it's there installed.
<rs0832> fa_effekt, hold on i will give you another command instead
<nirazio> rs0832: My question is last time,i used the same disk for installation but last time it shows PAE but now it is showing generic...How??
<anon-devr> @all, can anyone see my messages, just need to confirm?
<SashaNeko> http://pastebin.ca/2034076
<rallias> anon-devr: We hear ya loud and clear
<anon-devr> brilliant
<rallias> SashaNeko: press y
<SashaNeko> and continue to ignore the errors?
<rallias> what is +j?
<fa_effekt> denile: rwxrwxrwx
<rww> ubottu: tell rallias about modes
<ubottu> rallias, please see my private message
<rallias> SashaNeko: the quitter never fails, but never succedes
<denile> fa_effekt, what perms do you want? 755?
<psycho_oreos> anon-devr, I don't see why you want to do that, why not have it installed so that it will load the wireless driver everytime?
<fa_effekt> denile: yes
<rigved> nirazio: i think you need to remove the generic kernel after installing the PAE kernel, otherwise the generic kernel will also get updated (and i your case has been set as the default)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, k what about bcmwl-modaliases, bcmwl-kernel-source and broadcom-sta-common?
<SashaNeko> alright its done
<SashaNeko> now what?
<anon-devr> @psycho_oreos, I don't want it that way, but for some reason the device fails to work
<rallias> Mount it.
<SashaNeko> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<psycho_oreos> anon-devr, what sort of wireless chipset is it? like which brand and model number?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Did you use sudo?
<SashaNeko> yep
<rallias> SashaNeko: Try gparted again.
<anon-devr> psycho_oreos, RealTek chipset, 8712u, LM Technology brand
<rs0832> fa_effekt, hmm have you recently changed any configs?
<SashaNeko> same errors as before
<SashaNeko> hmm did I completly destroy things?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Are you on this computer's irc or are you using a diff computer for irc?
<aju> how can i disply site visitor's location on our site
<rs0832> SashaNeko, did you try the gui for mounting?
<SashaNeko> no[e this computer
<psycho_oreos> anon-devr, hmm I suppose you're wanting to try the developmental/staging driver?
<fa_effekt> rs0832: initiall the privelages were changed under nautilus
<SashaNeko> rs0832:
<SashaNeko> yes
<fa_effekt> *initially
<fa_effekt> tried to change it back so that all users had rights to the file
<rallias> SashaNeko: Log into a different computer for irc and reboot your livecd
<fa_effekt> but then the problem occurred
<rs0832> SashaNeko, try sudo blkid in a terminal and paste the output on a pastebin
<bidream> hello all
<fa_effekt> tried using the terminal to change it back but got the 'Operation not Permitted error'
<rigved> aju: this channel is only for ubuntu related questions. not for web designing or related topics
<SashaNeko> http://pastebin.ca/2034084
<rs0832> fa_effekt, hmm what about from gksudo nautilus?
<fa_effekt> rs0832: tried using the terminal to change it back but got the 'Operation not Permitted error'
<fa_effekt> same thing
<SashaNeko> my other computer is not really available at the moment
<fa_effekt> rs0832: same thing
<aju> exit
<rallias> Sashaneko: sudo mount 7b1302db-c7fe-4ec2-915d-6dd524847667
<rs0832> SashaNeko, just a thought, try mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<anon-devr> psycho_oreos, it seems to be the only working driver
<bidream> i would like to know where are stored the datas from gnome-schedule , it has a config file somewhere in /etc  or something else ?
<rallias> that would be embarrasing if that was the problem rs0832
<rs0832> rallias, sorry?
<SashaNeko> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<rallias> rs0832: I said if that was the issue that would be embarrasing.
<mhlwjk> rs0832: i don't have  broadcom-sta-common, when i click to install it asks to installl some other files
<rs0832> rallias, yes.. understood now :)
<psycho_oreos> anon-devr, well yes I suppose so as for now. I'm assuming the driver is already installed as it would probably come via linux-wireless testing git?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm ok,
<tyrone> anyone know how to run .jar files?
<rallias> SashaNeku: hello?
<SashaNeko> im here
<rs0832> mhlwjk, how many boot entries do you have?
<rallias> what is the result of sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<SashaNeko> i posted it
<complete> Good Morning Ubuntu World! When i type ./ and then tab, bash also suggests files that are not executable. Only in directories mounted via sshf. Any ideas, why?
<SashaNeko> http://pastebin.ca/2034086
<rallias> SashaNeko: I guess you'll have to be like my dad, playing in the livecd until you get an external drive.
<SashaNeko> rallias: the truth is there really isn't a lot on the laptop i may just bite the bullet
<SashaNeko> and reinstall
<rs0832> fa_effekt, can you chroot?
<fa_effekt> @all what irc client is used by most here?
<anon-devr> psycho_oreos, well I had to download and compile the driver to get it to work with the kernel in ubuntu 10
<mhlwjk> rs0832: what are boot entries? it says that it will affect other packages like: g++, broadcom-sta-source, build-essential, etc....
<SashaNeko> this is what i get for not using my ubuntu one account that I am paying for
<fa_effekt> want to get a notification whenever a new message is posted
<rs0832> SashaNeko, you cant boot or something?
<erkan^> I have installed add-ons in OpenOffice.org: sun-weblog-publisher.oxt. My OS is Ubuntu 10.10 64-bits. that doesn't work :( . can someone help me?
<geeknik> fa_effekt: i use x-chat on my pc. andirc on my phone.
<rallias> SashaNeko: Go into gparted
<SashaNeko> okay
<rallias> SashaNeko: Devices -> New partition table
<psycho_oreos> anon-devr, yeah I thought so, but if you have done that before, there's no need to repeat that process every time you reboot the computer into ubuntu for instance. You just need to tell ubuntu to load the driver
<fa_effekt> on x-chat is there a way to get a tone when a message pops up?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, no i mean the grub menu at boot time
<geeknik> fa_effekt: yeah.
<twitch> complete: sshf or encryptfs ?
<fa_effekt> rs0832: example pls
<rallias> SashaNeko: But before doing this its a point of no return
<SashaNeko> rallias: WARNING this will erase all data
<fa_effekt> geeknik: how?
<SashaNeko> i may just go through the normal install
<ajah> can any body help me with this game urban terror i run and i just hold i even try kill it like with SIGCONT nothing happen this is the output from terminal http://pastebin.ca/2034087
<rallias> SashaNeko: You can't
<SashaNeko> and why?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: how do i check this? the computer turned itself off yesterday for some reason as well.
<rallias> that problem will persist until you make a new partition table.
<geeknik> fa_effekt: settings -> preferences -> chatting -> alerts
<geeknik> you can make it beep on channel message, private message or highlighted message.
<SashaNeko> okay
<rs0832> fa_effekt, chown -R user:group file/dir
<SashaNeko> here we go
<rallias> close your eyes
<geeknik> fa_effekt: there is also a Sound area under Chatting that lets you define a sound for just about anything. =)
<rallias> SashaNeko: Make sure you select ms-dos
<SashaNeko> done
<SashaNeko> hmm maybe this would be a great time to switch to a LVM
<rallias> SashaNeko: Do you have a cd burner?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, it did?
<SashaNeko> yes
<SashaNeko> one
<SashaNeko> but blank cd's not so much
<rallias> SashaNeko: You need the alternate installer for that one.
<SashaNeko> I have an ubuntu live cd though
<rallias> SashaNeko That just won't do
<mhlwjk> rs0832: yeah and frozed.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, what was it doing at the time?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Your only option is encrypted home directory.
<SashaNeko> meh I'll just go with the regular setup
<anon-devr> window size 7
<complete> twitch: sshfs
<mhlwjk> rs0832: it was left, not working on it. and then i come back and i see the startup screen when all the boot entries are and it was just hanging there.
<SashaNeko> would you suggest the encrypted home directory?
<rallias> SashaNeko: Now's where we part ways. I think if you need help rs0832 can help. Me on the other hand, I'm hitting hte sack.
<jlebrech> hot do i make my ubuntu server save ssh passwords?
<rallias> SashaNeko: It makes recovery a pain in the ***
<SashaNeko> yeah I bet
<gobbe> jlebrech: what do you with saving passwords?
<SashaNeko> well I don't need help installing
<SashaNeko> thanks for your help rallias
<rallias> SashaNeko: If you get an error, my good friend rs0832 can help. I think
<rallias> night
<fa_effekt> rs0832: chown -R username /home/username/Videos
<fa_effekt> same message
<jlebrech> gobbe: github connection
<fa_effekt> Operation not Permitted
<twitch> fa_effekt: with sudo ?
<gobbe> jlebrech: use ssh-keys
<rs0832> fa_effekt, you are trying to change ownership of the generated Videos folder?
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: sudo
<rigved> SashaNeko: encrypted home directory is good for storing sensitive stuff like passwords in seahorse
<jlebrech> gobbe: i just install ssh-key from apt right?
<rs0832> fa_effekt, it could probably be the reason you cant
<fa_effekt> rs0832: same message
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: sudo chown -R username:group /your dir/
<fa_effekt> gscwepp: same message
<rs0832> fa_effekt, try creating a new folder and chmodding that
<gobbe> jlebrech: no
<gobbe> jlebrech: you create a key, copy that to server and then use it
<gobbe> jlebrech: http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication
<jlebrech> i have the key and it's on the server but i have to put the password along with it everytime
<rs0832> mhlwjk, you said that the last time a message popped up asking you to install drivers?
<twitch> fa_effekt: yeah usr chown username.username(usualy the same grp) /home/dir/Videos
<bidream> no one can help me about the config file of gnome scheduler ?
<gobbe> jlebrech: key must be at .ssh-folder at server
<jlebrech> what on github?
<twitch> fa_effekt: eg # sudo chown -R twitch.twitch /home/tiwtch/Videos
<gobbe> jlebrech: http://help.github.com/linux-key-setup/
<jlebrech> cheers
<fa_effekt> rs0832: http://pastebin.com/MFFUXs2W
<gschwepp> twitch: istnt it twitch:twitch ?
<fa_effekt> gscwepp: http://pastebin.com/MFFUXs2W
<twitch> gschwepp: same thing
<gschwepp> s/istnt/isnt
<gschwepp> k
<rs0832> gschwepp, yes it is :
<twitch> gschwepp: "." is old school i guess :P
<twitch> . still works did it the other day changing a grp
<rs0832> gschwepp, twitch, according to the 10.10 manpage, its :  but . may work too
<gschwepp> twitch: i never saw
<mhlwjk> rs0832: the drivers were installed when i installed ubuntu. this was the last time. then since a week the internet is not working, and working on and off. the internet is there it's just this laptop has some problems. i can see that i do not have installed broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source but have bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modalities .
<fa_effekt> twitch: 'Operation not Permitted'
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: sudo chown -R [yourusername]:[yourusrname] /home/[yourusername]/Videos
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm can you define 'not working'?
<rs0832> fa_effekt, did you try?
<gschwepp> group is by default equal to your username
<fa_effekt> gscwepp: 'Operation not Permitted'
<rs0832> fa_effekt, create a new folder in ~ and try chmodding it
<mhlwjk> rs0832: working 5 minutes and then no websites are opening, in the same time doing the same on a different laptop and running fine
<fa_effekt> hang on
<denile> fa_effekt, lsattr -d dirname
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: pastebin ls -l /home/[yourusername]
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm then i dont think reinstalling any drivers is going to work... seems like either a server problem, or a configuration problem... are you using the same connection on the laptop? and is it running win?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: made no changes, running on ubuntu
<rs0832> gschwepp, he is trying to chmod ~/Videos.. is this possible to do? i have never tried it so i am not sure
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm same version also?
<twitch> yeah it is .. it's like su vs su- root
<rs0832> twitch, were you telling me?
<gschwepp> rs0832: sure you chan chown and chmod everything as root
<twitch> nah mt'in
<twitch> soz
<mhlwjk> rs0832: nope. one has linux driver and the other that works on/ff has proprietary driver.
<gschwepp> btw he wanna chmod or chown it?
<fa_effekt> denile: http://pastebin.com/dezzBjzc
<rs0832> gschwepp, yes but i mean, ~/Videos is like a user dependant file
<fa_effekt> gscwepp: http://pastebin.com/dezzBjzc
<rs0832> gschwepp, he wants to allow all users to use it
<denile> fa_effekt, lol
<fa_effekt> twitch: http://pastebin.com/dezzBjzc
<denile> its immutable
<rs0832> gschwepp, so chmod...
<denile> fa_effekt, sudo chattr -i dirname
<fa_effekt> what would one user to hide the contents of a file?
<rs0832> gschwepp, yes.. thats what i mean... i dont think you can chmod a folder that is *directly* associated with a users account, if you know what i mean
<fa_effekt> someone tries to look at the contents of a file but it appears empty
<twitch> fa_effekt: you running off a live cd or full install?
<denile> fa_effekt, after you remove the i you shouldbe good to go'
<fa_effekt> twitch: full install
<mhlwjk> rs0832: is there any difference between braodcom-sta-sourse and  bcmwl-kernel-source?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, then install the linux driver :)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, yes i think there is
<twitch> ohh yeah it is +i nice pick up denile :( didnt even look at tthat was just looking at the tree :P\
<mhlwjk> rs0832: how to check if there's any available?
<rs0832> fa_effekt, i m with denile on this
<denile> man chattr will give you an idea if ya want to read it fa_effekt
<denile> fa_effekt, once you chattr -i dirname you should be able to change perms
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm i think you can install bcmwl-kernel-source
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: what is your ls -l output for Videos?
<fa_effekt> ok, it's changed but how does an admin change the contents of a folder to appear hidden and inaccessible?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, do you have access to the computer where the internet works?
<fa_effekt> drwxrwxrwx
<gschwepp> rs0832: i tried ... it works i can chown folders that are directly in my folder
<mhlwjk> rs0832: yeah
<anon-devr> psycho_oreas, that's what's strange. Unless I make (and maybe even sudo ./clean), sudo insmod fails
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: and the username and group ?
<denile> fa_effekt, hidden from who
<fa_effekt> gschwepp: *correction drwxr-xr-x
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: is your username after that?
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: a number then your username twice ?
<fa_effekt> if a project is stored in the contents of a folder and the user want't it to be secure from others, what would they change to the folder to keep it hidden/inaccessible?
<fa_effekt> *wants
<rs0832> gschwepp, yes, but his files were +i :)
<wolf23> please help me
<fa_effekt> gscwepp: username and group
<fa_effekt> denile: username and group
<fa_effekt> the folder was +i to keep the contents from accidental modification
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ok then open synaptic, and in the quick search type '802'.. then in the search results, tell me if which of the above packages were installed (my post above)
<fa_effekt> not even admin can do anything to the folder
<gschwepp> fa_effekt: give read and write rights to just your files
<cathrin-tux> morning. my local starbucks has an "evil twin" wireless access point. can somebody help me setup a VPN so that I can be secure on this rogue access point?
<twitch> !chown | fa_effekt
<ubottu> fa_effekt: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gschwepp> cathrin-tux: did you google ?
<gschwepp> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cathrin-tux> thanks
<exxtreme> totem youtube plugin not working.  how to fix?
<sgo11> hi, why the package name is called gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly? it's very weird. should I install them? thanks.
<cathrin-tux> hmm but it doesnt tell me how i make my server into a vpn endpoint. it only tells me how to connect to an endpoint
<fa_effekt> sgoll: install good as well
<fa_effekt> sgoll: they are needed for .mp4 and windows videos
<rs0832> sgo11, because some are developed well or according to standards
<rs0832> sgo11, you should find more info at http://gstreamer.org/
<twitch> lol nice way to put it
<gschwepp> cathrin-tux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer there is a search function!
<sgo11> fa_effekt, rs0832 thanks for the explanation. But I still don't understand why they name it bad, ugly?
<cathrin-tux> right. i just googled "ubuntu vpn endpoint" and got no satisfactory results
<fa_effekt> sgoll: the good, the bad and the ugly -
<rs0832> sgo11, well, bad because the code is probably not efficient... it is written in a way that is considered bad
<rs0832> sgo11, and ugly, because the code is hard to understand
<fa_effekt> the good probably because it was easy and straightforward
<cathrin-tux> gschwepp: thanks.
<rs0832> sgo11, source code is a very important part of open source software
<fa_effekt> the bad because it was proprietary code
<fa_effekt> maybe
<sgo11> rs0832, ok. so is that good to install bad and ugly?...
<mhlwjk> rs0832: wpsuapplicant, bcmwl-kernel-source, bcmwl-modaliteis are here only.
<aidrocsid> my wubi install is being dumb. namely, it won't let me boot in
<rs0832> sgo11, fa_effekt, here : http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/releases/gstreamer/0.10.31.html
<rs0832> sgo11, fa_effekt, see the last few lines of the first section
<sgo11> fa_effekt, I don't care of whether they are proprietary code or not. as long as it's useful and can play all video/audio formats... :)
<sgo11> rs0832, saw it. thanks a lot.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ok ,then just install the same ones in the system that is not working, and everything should work fine :) if not then we will try to find a solution
<rs0832> sgo11, :)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, dont worry about reinstalling.. you shouldnt need to
<mhlwjk> rs0832: but those are different computers with different modems etc...
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ??
<fa_effekt> sgoll: the interface is bad but dragon can play any format, even better than vlc
<rs0832> mhlwjk, k, so your point is?
<aidrocsid> wow this sucks'
<aidrocsid> No WUBILDR
<aidrocsid> how do i fix that
<rs0832> mhlwjk, you told me that you tried the same modem/connection on 2 different computers and one worked right?
<anon-devr> psycho_oreas, many thanks for your time; I must head off to the office now but I will investigate further for the next few days and report back, hopefully I should be able to idenfity what has gone wrong ... many thanks
<exxtreme> totem youtube plugin not working. any ideas?   ubuntu-mini 10.04 with xubuntu suite of packages.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, if thats right, it shouldnt matter
<Oglop> I know its not a new issue, but I cant find any documentation on fixing Ubuntu 10.10 installation issues
<mhlwjk> rs0832:sorry don't understand. same router connection, but 2 different computers with 2 different hardware in it...
<sgo11> fa_effekt, I never heard of dragon. actually, I used to using  mplayer on opensuse. it's very fast and can play all formats. I tried vlc before. very slow and have some problems with interface.  I will look at dragon later. thanks a lot for introducing it.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ah ok.. but the same type of hardware?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, like same company/model?
<Psycho_Mario> i have a dual screen configuration, when i use virtualbox in fullscreen, and then click on the other screen, the panels appear over virtualbox. Is it possible to disable this behaviour?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: same company but modem is different
<rs0832> mhlwjk, but meant for the same connection right?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, and both wifi modems?
<mhlwjk> hp mini 110-3030nr is ok but hp mini 110-3130nr nope.
<Oglop> Anyone familiar with the Ubuntu 10.10 installation issues?
<mhlwjk> connection/using the same network
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ah :)
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: there's a option to use "full screen" in Vbox.. that should remove the borders i do believe
<rs0832> mhlwjk, then that shouldnt be a problem :)
<aidrocsid> Stupid wubi
<sacarlson> Oglop: there are many issues in installation, each has a different solution,  set focus on the issue at hand.
<twitch> Psycho_Mario: interesting i dont get that problem .. can u screen shot it?
<rs0832> aidrocsid, did you delete it by mistake or something?
<Psycho_Mario> @KM0201, thats the option im using
<jack87__> anyone know how to uninstall android sdk on ubuntu
<aidrocsid> I don't see how I could have.
<Psycho_Mario> @twitch, yeah sure, where shall i upload it to?
<rew_> can someone run:  dig A prq.se @68.237.161.12    and tell me if they get a valid response back. i think verizon is blacklisting hosts on the dns side of things now
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hold on
<Oglop> sacarksib, ok well said issue is...Trying to format my Acer Aspire One to ubuntu 10.10 but running into crashes at installation
<aidrocsid> last remotely invasive thing I did was move my WINE folder out of the virtual drive
<tyrone> hi people. I have used command chmod -x myfile and now I can't read or write to the folder. does anyone know how to "undo this?
<twitch> ohh if u dont have a flr or phb account it's ok dw
<rs0832> jack87__, how did you install it?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: OK, so have them run the same packages and it should help?
<aidrocsid> tyrone sudo chmod +x
<rww> rew_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548781/
<cryptodira> hi folks,
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am on Maverick, and when I pause and resume something in VLC, there is no sound
<mhlwjk> rs0832: should help with the disabled one ?
<jack87__> rs0832, i wish i can remember it was long ago
<tyrone> aidrocsid thanks. sigh... me = noob
<rs0832> mhlwjk, if the propreitory driver is whats causing it, then yes... if it doesnt help, reinstall the propreitory driver
<wiker> ??
<rs0832> jack87__, hmm how do you run it? command in terminal?
<jack87__> adb
<wiker> 什么意思？
<jack87__> rs0832, adb
<cryptodira> what is the solution for keeping the backlit keyboard lit...past the boot screen.... toshiba satellite with amd chipset, ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> Oglop: crashes at install,  any error mesages?  how far into grub or beyound did it get before crash?
<geeknik> time for bed. =)
<mhlwjk> rs0832: if i'm out of network, because something will not work where can i find that driver on the computer after?
<KM0201> !screenshot | Psycho_Mario
<ubottu> Psycho_Mario: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<wiker> sombody  can  give me  a  chinese  chathouse?
<rww> wiker: /join #ubuntu-cn
<rs0832> mhlwjk, where did you install the propreitory one from the first time?
<jack87__> rs0832, any ideas?
<Oglop> saying CD/DVD is either bad or unclean, not even hardly into the install.  Im using a USB I flashed using the unben program
<rs0832> jack87__, hmm did you install it from source?
<Psycho_Mario> twitch,KM0201; http://imagebin.org/130209
<mhlwjk> rs0832: the system suggested it, beacuse wifi was not working so when i plugged cable in it did the updates and proprietary driver window opened and asked to install. so i did and it was working fine for some time. :)
<nkh> Hi , What should i do if i want to change my kernel without rebooting ? does ksplice do this !? or it's just do that with updating kernel ... ?
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: i thinkt he reslution is out of range for that service.
<jack87__> rs0832, i just might have.. it was gz tar
<rs0832> mhlwjk, do you remember the name?
<sacarlson> Oglop: much better detail very good,  so this usb was created from windows?
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: nevermind, it works
<Oglop> from windows correct
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: so before you open vbox, are your panels on the other display?
<mhlwjk> broadcom (14e4:4727) rev1
<rs0832> jack87__, yes tar.gz are source archives... did you leave the diretory after compiling? if you did, cd to it in a terminal and run sudo make uninstall or sudo make remove
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; there is only a bottom panel on the left screen, on the right screen there is the standard ubuntu panels (top & bottom)
<jack87__> rs0832, thanks
<nkh> can any body help me with this ? :-/
<rs0832> jack87__, no problem
<sacarlson> Oglop: I can't find any such usb flash boot loader called unben  are you sure you have this correct?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ok 1 sec
<Oglop> scarlson: "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk"  "[Errno 5] input/output error"
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: well, it looks like the issue is that top panel on the right screen... move it to the right.
<mhlwjk> rs0832: cheers. thanks for your help so far............
<KM0201> *left
<rs0832> mhlwjk, :)
<jack87__> rs0832, says no rules for either :(
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201, you mean permanently? i dont want to reallly. the problem is bearable, just inconvinent, the main problem is the bottom panel becusae it covers the windows panel (the vbox)
<Oglop> Scarlson: UNetbootin
<nkh> can any body help me with changing my kernel whithout reboot ?
<Psycho_Mario> nkh, why not just reboot?
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there a fix for the rulers in Inkscape leaving marks from the pointers? I upgraded to .48 and it's still there .. I'll go Beta if it means there aren't any marks .. help?
<rs0832> jack87__, did you reextract the archive?
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: just want to make sure i understand... do the panels "switch" from the left monitor to the right monitor, when you go full screen?
<nkh> Psycho_Mario: I need to do that anyway Dear friend :|
<raluxgaza> Hi guys, which would you recommend for running ubuntu along with android and rails programming
<NineTeen67Comet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/627134 is the bug report
<jack87__> negative. shhould i? rs0832
<Oglop> Scarlson: The program is UNetbootin used to format the USB to a bootable flash drive
<sacarlson> Oglop: ok I widened my search and found that unetbootin and assumed,  did you do a md5sum check of the iso file you used?  what iso did you use in unetbootin?
<raluxgaza> Core i3 2.26GHz  with 6GB RAM or Core i5 2.5GHz with 3GB Ram
<raluxgaza> which is better
<raluxgaza> is more ram better than powerful processor
<aidrocsid> rs0832: highlight me when you're free ;)
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201, the panels dont move, when vbox is focused, then it looks like a standard windows desktop, with ubuntu on my left screen, but when i click anything on the left screen, the panels appear above vbox on the right screen. vbox isnt doing fullscreen properly
<Frenk_> Hey, I have an error using psad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548783/ Although I set IPTABLES_PREREQ_CHECK to 1; Can I add the chain manually? And how do I ensure that they exist after restart? iptables-save didnt work for me the last time.
<rs0832> aidrocsid, k
<Oglop> Scarlson: I used the latest Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 from the official site
<nkh> Psycho_Mario: actually it's on a Linux power show to one of my friends !:-" :D ;)
<rs0832> jack87__, no it should be as it was when you compiled
<Oglop> Scarlson: Im not sure how to perform a md5sum
<jack87__> hum... ill try to find the make file
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: i see.. is the "right" monitor set as default display?... (i use nvidia-settings.. don't know how to do it w/ ATI)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, on the computer with the propr. driver, open /var/cache/apt
<Psycho_Mario> nkh, there is no proper way to change kernel without a reboot. that i know of
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am on Maverick, and when I pause and resume something in VLC, there is no sound
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; i have ATI ;) but yes, the right monitor is default (its the bigger and its DVI over VGA)
<sacarlson> Oglop: you might try this on your iso to test valid http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<KM0201> hmm
<nkh> Psycho_Mario: Aw , Thanks , But i found a tool named Ksplice which updates kernel and its security patches without rebooting... and i also heard about it before .. Thank you anyway
<mhlwjk> rs0832: doing it....
<Oglop> Scarlson: I have no clue how to use this
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: i dunno.. it works fine for me(but i only run one panel)... http://imagebin.org/130211
<Psycho_Mario> nkh, i read about that (a long time ago), when i looked it wasn't very good... i suppose youd just have to try ;) Backup first though!
<rs0832> mhlwjk, k.. there should be a folder called archives there.. open that and see if you can locate a file with the name of the propreit. driver... ill see if i can get you the exact name
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; what happens if you click the left desktop?
<nkh> Psycho_Mario: :D Okk i will do it :) ;)
<feanor2> how to change my keymap?? or create new??it's so damned difficult
<_ProGrammer> Hey all
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: looks the same... hang on, i'll show you
<_ProGrammer> i got a d-link DWA 510 and i have ubuntu 10.04
<iurips> somebody use Ubuntu with HBA SAS to comunicate with STORAGE ????
<_ProGrammer> it seems its detected but its disable and not ready
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: if you look, my trashcan is clicked on that shot.
<_ProGrammer> when i try to ifconfig wlan0 up
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; ah yes... what vbox version are you using?
<_ProGrammer> said its busy ....
<psycho_oreos> _ProGrammer, you'll need to use networkmanager or wicd to interface with it
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: um, 3.2 i think
<rs0832> jack87__, are you there?
<rs0832> jack87__, did you find the makefile?
<jack87__> rs0832, yes... sorry not having any luck
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; maybe its ATI... or something to do with the way i set up my fullscreen...
<rs0832> jack87__, hmm try remaking
<jack87__> rs0832, no make file in sight
<_ProGrammer> psycho_oreos: where is exactly network manager or wicd ?!!!!!
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: yeah, i really don't know.. it works fine for me.
<Oglop> Scarlson: How do you go about using this md5sums
<psycho_oreos> _ProGrammer, usually on the desktop interface, in this case it'll be on gnome desktop
<administrator_> hi
<administrator_> hi
<administrator_> hi
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; you're using debian?
<rs0832> jack87__, i highly doubt it, but if you redo the make file generation, you might be able to uninstall
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: yes,
<vincent_> I removed a DVD and entered a normal CD, why doesn't it show in Nautilus?
<_ProGrammer> <psycho_oreos>let me check and come back
<jack87__> rs0832, thanks.. i will try.
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: i flashed it out a little, but yes.
<sacarlson> Oglop: I might suggest testing your usb flash to verify it's function,  there are counterfit usb flash that do not store the data they should,  you can test it with http://www.ghacks.net/2009/08/28/test-usb-flash-drive-and-hard-drive-integrity-and-size/
 * jack87__ hates android sdk
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; that could be it... maybe. some difference in the panels or something...
<rs0832> jack87__, good luck
<rs0832> mhlwjk, any luck?
 * twitch thinks there is nothing too hate
<Oglop> Scarlson: I assure it's working
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: i dunno... i've used this system on Ubuntu as well, and i don't see the issue you're having
<gremmachook> How do you increase Ubuntu's size if you have done a install inside windows?
<gremmachook> using Wubi?
<vincent_> I removed a DVD and entered a normal CD, why doesn't it show in Nautilus?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: nope. nothjing there. i can't find anything with broadcom
<vincent_> inserted *
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; looks like ill just have to cope, im thinking about changing OS soon anyway, so maybe debian is an option to look into
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ok, i got something that you might find interesting - http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10283164
<KM0201> gremmachook: you probably have to reinstall, because its a virtual drive.
<gremmachook> KM0201, I have installed a lot of stuff and I don't want to remove it now
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: it's not bad. but it's not nearly as user friendly as Ubuntu..
<Oglop> scarlson: I will try a different USB however
<KM0201> gremmachook: then you shouldn't have used wubi
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; thats kind of the exact reason im moving away from ubuntu :)
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: lol, well just be forewarned, they are  bit on the "pricK" side in #debian
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; i want to learn, and ubuntu is moving towards ease of use over hackiing to make it work.
<gremmachook> KM0201, Well, I thought I'd give it a try and now I'm in love with it. Isn't there any other way?
<vincent_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<vincent_> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<vincent_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<vincent_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<vincent_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot3> vincent_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vincent_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mhlwjk> rs0832: will try that now:)
<vincent_> when the flood is up?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, also see if 'bcm4313-source' or something similar is there in the /var/cache/apt/archives
<KM0201> gremmachook: if there was another way, it would have been the first thing i told you.. you have a virtual drive, not an actual hard drive... wubi is a train wreck for many reasons.
<vincent_> can anyone out there hear me?
<rs0832> vincent_, sure
 * KM0201 wonders why someone would paste so many lines in such a busy channel.. 
<gremmachook> KM0201, thanks
<Ntony> Hi..
<twitch> vincent_: no :P
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201; how long is the update cycle for debian?
<vincent_> sorry KM0201
<rs0832> vincent_, if you need to post long messages/outputs, use a pastebin
<vincent_> ok I forgot
<vincent_> sorry
<KM0201> vincent_: you forgot common sense?...  guess i'm just not as forgiving..
<rs0832> vincent_, :)
<twitch> KM0201: lol *tickle*
<gremmachook> KM0201, Have you tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<KM0201> Psycho_Mario: it's not written in stone like Ubuntu... but usually close to 8-12mo
<KM0201> gremmachook: if someone ever tried to install wubi in my house, i'd throw them out
<mhlwjk> rs0832: got bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom--0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<gremmachook> KM0201, THat's not the point
<rs0832> mhlwjk, any others?
<KM0201> gremmachook: but it answers your question
<Psycho_Mario> KM0201, sounds good, im downloading it now to try out in vbox, if it does everything i need, ill probably install it before i go back to school.
<BISMAY> hiii
<gremmachook> KM0201, No, I asked if it is possible to resize it. Pointless answer.
<BISMAY> newbie here
<vincent_> The server at www.pastebin.org is taking too long to respond.
<sacarlson> Oglop: I found more info on how to do md5sum on windows at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  search this page for MD5SUM on Windows
<KM0201> gremmachook: then have at it... you seem to have had a link to the answer before you asked.. so i'd say "pointless question"
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am on Maverick, and when I pause and resume something in VLC, there is no sound
<KM0201> vincent_: there's ike a gazillion pastebins... google it..
<gremmachook> KM0201, Again, I wanted to know if anyone has done it? Do you even read?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: no. f*** :)
<BISMAY> can i install Ubuntu ultimate edition 64 bit with windoes 7 32 bit?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, i think it should be bcm5700-source.. can you check if that is installed in synaptic?
<mhlwjk> rs0832: will do
<KM0201> guess he didn't want to hear i read in 2 languages.
<BISMAY> any suggestions
<BISMAY> abiy:hii
<KM0201> BISMAY: ubuntu ultimate isn't supported here
<rs0832> !pastebin | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BISMAY> i can't understand
<mhlwjk> rs0832: not installed
<BISMAY> ???
<vincent_> really gazillion? that's an aweful lot
<rs0832> mhlwjk, k..
<rs0832> mhlwjk,  no problem
<KM0201> vincent_: there's a lot, google "pastebin"... you'll get plenty of results
<KM0201> BISMAY: what do you mean you can't understand?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, you can try the method mentioned on the link i sent you
<BISMAY> KM0210:
<rs0832> mhlwjk, i am pretty sure it will not remove the propreit. one
<vincent_> Unable to mount UDF Volume http://pastebin.com/sd0PmtP5
<KM0201> BISMAY: ?
<BISMAY> KM0210:what does ultimate edition isn't suported here means?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, and if it does, ubuntu should pop up again asking you to install them :)
<KM0201> BISMAY: it means its not supported in #ubuntu
<BISMAY> Then is there any other channel
<mhlwjk> rs0832: coll, will do that. olso when i start the system i usually have a password to connect to wifi but it doesn't appear and i can so NO wirelaee networks:)
<^AndreA^> Hi everybody, I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu but, unfortunately, the audio is not working out of the box. On the HP site they say my sound system is: "Altec Lansing speakers". Anyone has dealt with it before and can give me a clue on what needs to be done? thanks in advance
<BISMAY> KM0210:
<icarus-c> BISMAY, no official ubuntu derivative called "ubuntu ultimate edition"
<aidrocsid> :o
<KM0201> BISMAY: i think so.. but i'd think you need to search the ubuntu ultimate site for that info... i don't keep track of that project
<rww> BISMAY: No idea. Go look on the website you got your derivative from.
<rs0832> mhlwjk, k:)
<vincent_> so I do it right with the pastebin and nobody responds :(
<mhlwjk> rs0832: forget about the last line, i had wifi off:)
<BISMAY> km0210:here discusssed topic are mainlyon??
<rs0832> mhlwjk, :D
<Psycho_Mario> Is it possible to mount my users home on a seperate drive in a folder from install time? at the moment, my fstab mounts my Terabyte drive and then mount-binds it in place, is it possible to do this during install?
<KM0201> BISMAY: #ubuntu?
<rww> BISMAY: #ubuntu is for discussion of Ubuntu and officially-supported derivatives. Ubuntu Ultimate Edition is neither of these things.
<Oglop> scarlson: Attempting to use a different USB while I try md5sums
<BISMAY> KM0210:ok then on ubuntu 10.04 maverick meerkat and its updated versions
<KM0201> BISMAY: nice try
<BISMAY> KM0210: also on xubuntu kubuntu and edibuntu
<mhlwjk> rs0832: :) it says i have to revert  to any version prior to kernel 2.6.35.-24 gen. you know how to do it?..
<KM0201> BISMAY: quit spamming and seek out ubuntu-ultimate support
<mhlwjk> rs0832: i know that recently i did some updates and i know kernel was updated
<BISMAY> KM0210:i apologize fort hat
<rs0832> mhlwjk, then a backport should do it.. hold on
<BISMAY> KM0210:sry
<Psycho_Mario> can you get a shell and edit the fstab thats going to be written, before first boot(when installing)?
<gianluca> in #ubuntu-it
<BISMAY> KM0210:i was just willing to know if i can install ubuntu 64 bit along with windows 7 32 bit
<KM0201> BISMAY: you aren't even willing to type my name correctly...
<Oglop> scarlson: New USB having better luck so far then other
<Oglop> scarlson: To think I doubted your wisdom
<KM0201> BISMAY: and regardless, like i said, seek out support docs of ubuntu ultimate
<rs0832> mhlwjk, you should be able to install the older kernel from synaptic... then you will have an extra boot option for the older kernel.. select that to boot
<BISMAY> KM0201:sry for that also
<^AndreA^> mmm... noone about my "Altec Lansing" speakers? :-|
<BISMAY> KM0201:now can you suggest that will there be any problem if i installed a ubuntu 64 bit operating system along with windows 7?forget about ubuntu ultimate edition
<^AndreA^> on the net I haven't found much...
<rs0832> mhlwjk, the package you are looking for is linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic or something similar... go it? :)
<KM0201> BISMAY: i'm sorry, i can't forget it...
<BISMAY> KM0201:you angry
<KM0201> BISMAY: no, just wondering why you want me to help you, yet you can't follow a simple instruction.
<rs0832> BISMAY, do you have a 64 bit processor?
<icarus-c> BISMAY, normally no
<rs0832> BISMAY, if you do, then there should be no problem
<rs0832> BISMAY, and next time, please read the #ubuntu guidelines
<BISMAY> icarus-c:yes my procesor is capable of 64 bit version
<rs0832> BISMAY, then it wont be a problem
<BISMAY> rs0832:ok
<rs0832> BISMAY, :)
<BISMAY> rs0831:thanks
<rs0832> BISMAY, no problem
<Oglop> You can browse the web on ubuntu 10.10?!
<rs0832> Oglop, yes :) why?
<Oglop> :) just watching banners during installation
<Oglop> Telling you all the features of Ubuntu as u install
<Oglop> Scarlson: I think it'll work this time "Installing system"
<rs0832> Oglop, you had a problem installing?
<Oglop> rs0832: Yes, "Bad/unclean CD/DVD" Error
<mhlwjk_> rs0832: kicked me out. sorry for this
<rs0832> Oglop, ah ok
<rs0832> mhlwjk_, sorry?
<rs0832> mhlwjk_, who kicked you out?
<Oglop> rs0832: Even tho i flashed a USB and not burned a CD/DVD
<feanor2> how to change my keymap?? or create new??it's so damned difficult :(
<rs0832> Oglop, hmm k..
<^AndreA^> sorry guys, I don't mean hustling you. I'm just trying to find out what I can do about my audio not working... can someone, at least, tell me if anything can be done and where to look for a solution? pleeeeezzzz :-)
<feanor2> and xmodmap isa cfrap
<rs0832> mhlwjk_, did you get my message?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, the package you are looking for is linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic or something similar...
<feanor2> i dont even know where present keymaps are
<mr_blue> hello all
<rs0832> ^AndreA^, did you do a fresh install?
<rs0832> ^AndreA^, or was it working before?
<^AndreA^> yes
<Oglop> Does Ubuntu 10.10 still use "Key ring" for passwords?
<^AndreA^> no, it's a new computer...
<mr_blue> is that possible to tell to apt-get to install packages the /usr/local hierarchy ? (not enough disk space on my /)
<^AndreA^> http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02492929&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=4247533&prodTypeId=321957
<^AndreA^> that's the specs of the laptop...
<turneralex> mr_blue: I dont think so man
<rs0832> ^AndreA^, you might have a look at this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<KM0201> Oglop: affirmative (on the keyrings)
<mr_blue> turneralex: thx to answer but it's a bad news
<BrianLHM> First time on IRC, Hello World
<turneralex> Haha what's your problem
<turneralex> BrianLHM: G'day
<^AndreA^> hey rs0832, thanks for that! I'm gonna have a read... cheers
<rs0832> ^AndreA^, good luck :)
<turneralex> mr_blue: How come no more space? Im not 100% on this, but apt-get would install to /etc and the distro would then look for all programs in /etc automatically
<silv3r_m00n> where is the trash directory ?
<rww> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<turneralex> mr_blue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050570
<icarus-c> turneralex, eh.... normally  /etc  is used to store system config
<turneralex> icarus-c: I was wrong and corrected.
<silv3r_m00n> can I remove everything from trash directory I mean ~/.local/share/Trash
<silv3r_m00n> I can see files and info directories
<Diverdude> How do i make it so that when i launch a terminal, the terminal window is maximized from start?
<rww> silv3r_m00n: sure
<mhlwjk> hello
<turneralex> icarus-c: /bin
<icarus-c> silv3r_m00n, that would do the similar effect as clicking empty trash button
<feanor2> how to change my keymap?? or create new?? beyound weenie caps of xmodmap
<feanor2> /bin is not for user junk
<silv3r_m00n> there are some files in my trash which I cannot delete because of permission issues
<silv3r_m00n> I just need to clear it out
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<feanor2> Linux has no file permissions, just rm them or entire folder
<rs0832> silv3r_m00n, gksudo nautilus and then try
<silv3r_m00n> me on kde
<turneralex> feanor2: 3rd time lucky... /usr/bin ?
<mr_blue> turneralex: thx. Also i founded a --instdir in dpkg's options
<turneralex> mr_blue: awesome man :)
<KM0201> isn't dolphin the kde manager?
<feanor2> yes; kdesu dolphin /home/<yourname>
<rs0832> silv3r_m00n, then kdesudo <filbrowsercommand>, i think
<silv3r_m00n> fine , I switched to root and did it
<fzlamn> hi all
<feanor2> I like that you need to be a root to change things in /etc/ or /usr/share, it's an idiocy
<rs0832> Diverdude, add the --fullscreen switch to the shortcut;s command
<feanor2> how to change my keymap?? or create new?? beyound weenie caps of xmodmap
<rs0832> Diverdude, or --maximize or --geometry=GEOMETRY(eg, 80x24)
<BISMAY> rs0832:hiiiii
<rs0832> BISMAY, hi
<fzlamn> my laptop cannot connet to wifi.... i'm using acer 4738 intel core i3
<mmhhllwwjjkk> l
<rs0832> mmhhllwwjjkk, is that you ?
<BISMAY> rs0832:can i include updates of ubuntu and make an iso so that the next time i install it i wont need an internet connection
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes
<BISMAY> rs0832:it is that i install ubuntu and then i install a lot of features like gaming and studie packages and environmetns
<BISMAY> rs0832:and suddenly if anything goes wrong i have to install all the thing s from the beginnig
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes you can.. install the uck package.. it gives you  step by step customisation ability
<rs0832> BISMAY, install all your packages into the iso, so that you dont need the net to reinstall them
<fzlamn> may i know what is uck pakage bismay?
<rs0832> fzlamn, uck is ubuntu customisation kit... used for customising your ubuntu live cd
<rs0832> BISMAY, to your last question, yes
<BISMAY> fzlman:i dont know rs0832 just told me
<rs0832> BISMAY, however, you can use a backup tool... there are a few of them in the repos that allow you to backup your system automatically and regularly
<fzlamn> :-D where i can get the uck pakage? in ubuntu software centre?
<Diverdude> rs0832, hmmm when i do gnome-terminal --fullscreen it says: Failed to parse arguments: Unknown option --fullscreen
<rs0832> fzlamn, yes
<M^tt> hello
<BISMAY> rs0832:but if i have iso of all updates with ubuntu os then i can install it on any other pc
<BISMAY> rs0832:like in my frinds computer
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes.. you can also use aptoncd, i think... but i dont have experience with that
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am on Maverick, and when I pause and resume something in VLC, there is no sound
<BISMAY> rs0832:is uck a gui based interface
<rs0832> Diverdude, sorry, its --full-screen
<paolino> hello , when I doubleclick on an icon of an executable which should be run in terminal nothing happens, how do I tell 10.10 to run that in a terminal ?
<rs0832> Diverdude, type gnome-terminal --help-window-options for the full list :)
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes
<maze_> c3
<rs0832> BISMAY, it gives you a gui for customising, and reports its progress to a terminal window console
<tintumon> what r wikis?
<BISMAY> rs0832:md5sum is required for those distro that we download from internet
<Syria> Guys is there anyway to syncronize my Nokia e72 with ubuntu??
<rs0832> tintumon, they are websites that allow you to use indicators like __text put here will be italicized__to make text bold, colored,  formatted, etc
<BISMAY> rs0832:if i make my own os by including packages md5sum wont be an issue.Is it?
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes, because while downloading, sometimes the iso can get damaged
<rs0832> BISMAY, no, it shouldnt..
<Diverdude> rs0832, okay it works...but i have assigned a keyboard shortcut in preferences->keyboard shortcut. Here the entry is just called "run a terminal". How do i then alter the actual command to add the gnome-terminal --geometry=120x65 param?
<meero> anyone from russia?
<tintumon> rs0832:i got 6 entries of boot options after upgrading to 10.10
<britters> hi
<BISMAY> rs0832:ok
<tintumon> rs0832:hw to remove d unwanted ones?
<pzr11hdik56> cairo-dock appears transparent and no functioning, why?
<SergeyIT> meero, join #ubuntu-ru
<britters> lol
<rs0832> Diverdude, in the command box, just put gnome-terminal --geometry=120x65 instead of just gnome-terminal
<Diverdude> rs0832, but there is no command box
<meero> SergeyIT: privet,i would like to ask just off-topic about  hockey...
<rs0832> Diverdude, click the 'add' button.. there should be one there, i think
<SergeyIT> meero, не интересуюсь (
<rs0832> tintumon, sorry? unwanted what?
<deschlipzick> Hello, anyone online that uses WoW on Ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> tintumon, ah ok.. did you run sudo update-grub in a terminal?
<paolino> which is the syntax to insert the name of the file after gnome-terminal in the open with tab ?
<tintumon> rs0832:no
<tintumon> rs0832:wts dat 4?
<rs0832> tintumon, run it then.. it will update the boot menu by detecting all installed operating systems
<tintumon> rs0832:means the older kernel entries will b removed right?
<rs0832> tintumon, if you have many boot entries for the same os, it is because you have more than one kernel installed
<rs0832> tintumon, you have to delete those kernels and then run sudo update-grub to remove the extra entries
<BISMAY> rs0832:does uck is avilable fro ubuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<rs0832> BISMAY, i am not sure..
<tintumon> rs0832:ya u right.......but anythin 2 do with grub.cfg?
<rs0832> tintumon, nope.. no need
<wyclif> rs0832: good answer
<BISMAY> rs0832:i actulay want to include packages of 10.10 so is there any other way
<rs0832> tintumon, you just have to delete the kernels you dont want and then update-grub will automatically do whats necessary in grub.cfg
<tintumon> rs0832:then the only thing 2 do is to update d grub......right?
<rs0832> wyclif, sorry, which 1 ? :)?
<wyclif> rs0832: the "many boot entries" grub one =)
<rs0832> BISMAY, you can try other remaster tools, but they may be tougher to use.. check uck.sf.net if they have a 64 bit uck binary... otherwise install the one in the repos and see if it works...
<rs0832> wyclif, ah :)thanks
<cantabile> how does one turn the install iso into a bootable usb stick, using a distro other than ubuntu? the download page seems to have instructions only for doing from ubuntu...
<BISMAY> rs0832:ok
<sacarlson> BISMAY: are you making a custom mirror site or are you going to remastersys?
<rs0832> tintumon, first you have to remove the extra kernels... but i suggest getting someone from the channel to help you with it
<icarus-c> cantabile, you could use unetbootin i suppose
<feanor2> is there a keymap editor, preferably gui one?
<cantabile> icarus-c: hmm
<tintumon> rs0832:ok thnx:)
<rs0832> tintumon, :) no problem
<podman99> hey all ... on ubuntu-server (maverick) how can i stop my display going black (CONSOLE) ??
<BISMAY> rs0832:no none of that i was going to install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit ansd then install all of its feature ,eyecandys games and then make an iso so that i wont have to do that again and again
<podman99> ^^ after a few minutes it goes in to saver mode which i do not want
<BISMAY> rs0832:and i can use it on my desktop also
<BISMAY> rs0832:internet connection is a problem here thats why
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes
<cantabile> podman99: tried setterm?
<rs0832> BISMAY, use aptoncd
<BISMAY> rs0832:ok
<podman99> cantabile, no, have not seen any docs through google to do it
<talntid> any way to see if fsck is still doing anything? it's been going for about 12 hours...... loads are at exactly 1.0.....
<cantabile> podman99: it has a manual
<talntid> and shows it's running in top, too...
<tintumon> okey bye
<rs0832> podman99, try man setterm in a terminal
<feanor2> KDE Fonon komponent tells me my soundcard was removed and is going to forget about it... what the hell is happening?
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am on Maverick, and when I pause and resume something in VLC, there is no sound
<pzr11hdik56> what ever is i in Home Folder also come  in Desktop. Why???
<feanor2> pzr11hdik56, because you have you desktop set to it?
<pzr11hdik56> feanor2, how to remove that?
<rs0832> pzr11hdik56, that is because your desktop is just like a portal into the ~/Desktop folder
<feanor2> pzr11hdik56, have no idea which tool you've used to achive that, but use it again
<BISMAY> rs0832:its great thank you very much.I was looking for it for so long :)
<rs0832> BISMAY, :) no problem
<rs0832> mhlwjk, are you here?
<feanor2> why damned KDE stopped to detect my sound card?? it works ok elsewhere
<rs0832> pzr11hdik56, you generally can't remove it
<royale1223_> turneralex, heyyy
<pzr11hdik56> rs0832, then, solution??
<rs0832> pzr11hdik56, ubuntu is made that way... there is no solution :)
<BISMAY> rs0832:why swap partition is necessary?
<feanor2> BISMAY, it's not
<rs0832> BISMAY, have you heard of pagefile on win?
<BISMAY> rs0832:virtual pagefile
<feanor2> BISMAY, but linux will kill random processes if it runs oom
<rs0832> BISMAY, well its similar... if you run out of RAM, your os and other programs use your swap (pagefile on win) as virtual RAM
<sacarlson> BISMAY: I'm told it also swap is also used in hybernate
<BISMAY> rs0832:so it wont be a problem if a didn't create a swap partition
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes what sacarlson said.. probably dumps your ram there or something like that
<red2kic> BISMAY: You can turn the swap off -- but it does not hurt anybody. Just their ego and their illusion of minimalism.
<rs0832> BISMAY, depends on what you mean by 'problem':) normally tou will
<pzr11hdik56> rs0832, u must be a rookie..
<rs0832> o.0 what was that about?
<BISMAY> rs0832:becoz i have been told to give swap partitin as much size as ram
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes
<red2kic> BISMAY: Only if you plan to use suspend/hibernate.
<BISMAY> rs0832:yes
<BISMAY> rs0832:ok
<red2kic> BISMAY: Okay. If you used Ubuntu LiveCD installation, then the swap is likely to be set up correctly. You don't have to do anything.
<BISMAY> rs0832:but i am manually configuring the partitions
<BISMAY> rs0832:can include div packages in aptoncd
<nrik> http://yfrog.com/h4yw1ap - after playing with localepurge - I lost some locales in mysql and web-browsing, how to restore them?
<rs0832> BISMAY, ??
<mhlwjk> rs0832: hey i think i got kicked out. still here?
<rs0832> BISMAY, if you manually configure them, you can create a swap partition
<rs0832> mhlwjk, yes, im here
<BISMAY> rs0832:can i include div packages in aptoncd
<red2kic> BISMAY: Okay. As long as swap is twice the size of your current ram size.
<rs0832> BISMAY, div??
<mhlwjk> rs0832: i tried that from the site but i didn't revert back to old kernel so it didn't work
<BISMAY> rs0832:sory its .deb
<rs0832> mhlwjk, didnt revert ?? how come?
<rs0832> BISMAY, yes you can
<mhlwjk> rs0832: don't know how to do it
<lahcene> hello
<rs0832> BISMAY, atleast i think you can... i have never used aptoncd:)
<Dlzmp3> Pc Wizard use able in  Unbuntu 10.10, or can I find an equal program for Ubuntu 10.10??
<BISMAY> rs0832:ok
<rs0832> BISMAY, and most of what i can help you with is only from experience :)
<BISMAY> rs0832:i try
<rs0832> BISMAY, ok good luck
<red2kic> mhlwjk: Reboot. Hold SHIFT. Grub2 will display with an array of kernel versions. Select your poison.
<mhlwjk> rs8032: you said something about backports
<rs0832> mhlwjk, ah ok :)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, what is your current kernel version?
<mhlwjk> rs8032: how to check it
<rs0832> mhlwjk, check in synaptic or in /boot
<red2kic> mhlwjk: uname -r
<Prajwal> http://www.speedtest.net/android/24919600.png
<sacarlson> mhlwjk: to check kernel version  try uname -a
<PhonicUK> hey all, I'm having a problem where my system theme doesn't apply on startup
<rs0832> mhlwjk, or do what red2kic said ^^
<PhonicUK> but as soon as I open the "Appearance" panel, they are all applied again
<sacarlson> mhlwjk: oh maybe it's not booted?
<rs0832> sacarlson, he is trying to install an older version
<rs0832> sacarlson, wifi problem
<sacarlson> rs0832: ok
<Prajwal> PhonicUK: google how to change the login screen of ubuntu
<PhonicUK> why would I want to do that?
<Prajwal> i am not having the solution handy but you will find it on google quick enough
<Prajwal> theme will be applied right from the start up
<PhonicUK> i mean when I log in, everything is the default theme
<PhonicUK> the login screen is fine
<rs0832> PhonicUK, and just opening the appearances box sets them?
<kibibyte> hi
<PhonicUK> rs0832, yup - don't even have to change anything
<PhonicUK> just opening it and closing it does it
<kibibyte> is there any console based tool to test internet connection speed?/
<mockillo> wget? =P
<mhlwjk> rs8032: 2.6.32-27-generic
<sacarlson> kibibyte: iptop
<PhonicUK> rs0832, logging out and back in again also sorts it
<sacarlson> kibibyte: sorry mistaken  iftop
<PhonicUK> but its a pain to do every startup xD
<rs0832> PhonicUK, :) yes
<sacarlson> kibibyte: see http://www.ex-parrot.com/pdw/iftop/
<rs0832> PhonicUK, i dont know much about the themes but ill see if i can find or think of anything
<red2kic> PhonicUK: Slightly irritating, I'll say, yes. But you fire up IRC and browser every time too. ;)
<kibibyte> thx sacarlson
<PhonicUK> red2kic, indeed
<red2kic> PhonicUK: Opening up a "Appearance" and close does it, right?
<rs0832> mhlwjk, try backporting your wireless modules first
<PhonicUK> yup
<aidynvko> здравствуйте. подскажите как поставить kde4 на ubuntu 10
<PhonicUK> don't have to change anything, just open and close it
<PhonicUK> or login, then log out and back in again
<rs0832> mhlwjk, search synaptic for linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic
<rs0832> mhlwjk, that might work and still allow you to keep your updated kernel :)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, find that package and install it
<rs0832> PhonicUK, have you tried a different theme?
<feanor2> why damned KDE stopped to detect my sound card?? it works ok elsewhere!
<rs0832> mhlwjk, if it doesnt work, we will backport your kernel
<TheLongerMan> SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX
<TheLongerMan> SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX
<TheLongerMan> SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX
<TheLongerMan> SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEXSEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX
<FloodBot3> TheLongerMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<berkes> haha :)
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: if your looking to try another theme try Azeins  some geek showed me and I had to have it.
<feanor2> kde is lolstock of linux community
<red2kic> PhonicUK: This is a hack. Temporary solution. It should work -- but I don't know why that occurs to you.  Put something like "gnome-appearance-properties & ; killall gnome-appearance-properties"
<tintumon> how to use youtube-dl?
<red2kic> PhonicUK: In the startup or such.
<red2kic> tintumon: "youtube-dl --help"
<ewet> hi, where can I get some information about the indicator-applet api? I plan to program a little indicator-applet applet. launchpad page doesn't really have a lot of documentation
<feanor2> is there some commpetent people or should I go to #kde dolts?
<tintumon> actually  i get an error format not available
<rww> !attitude | feanor2
<ubottu> feanor2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<red2kic> competent(
<Sami> hello all, I wonder, how it called, when I want to create a hidden user, so I'm not shown on login screen near the other users, but I can login, whan I click to: "Other..." and I have to give the name & password. So how it called? Hidden user?
<pzr11hdik56> again crashed.......
<rs0832> tintumon, what did you add for -f?
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<mhlwjk> rs0832:  linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic doeasn't exist
<Stormx2> Sami: It's possible to just hide the users list at login
<drazet> 洒家来了
<sacarlson> PhonicUK: sorry typo in my last entry theme is Azenis as seen here http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Theme+Pack?content=108882
<rs0832> mhlwjk, can you see any similar packages?
<Sami> Stormx2 yeah, thanks, but how? :D
<Random832> !cn | drazet
<ubottu> drazet: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Stormx2> Sami, www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-hide-users-list-at-login-screen-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<mhlwjk> yeah but i tried that and it didn't work, but i'll try agai
<feanor2> Sami hidden users usually have uid < 1000 or uid > 10000
<drazet> o,god,it's #ubuntu
<Stormx2> Sami, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506779
<ub0ttu> ok really
<Sami> oh thanks a lot Stormx2 feanor2  :)
<rs0832> mhlwjk, hmm there should be a similar package, except that the name should have a different version number
<ub0ttu> i bet there is checj it out
<tintumon> rs0832:wts the syntax?can u provide me with an example?
<feanor2> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<feanor2> !kderemove
<obiwan_> hi people, i'm having trouble watching youtube page. it looks kinda mobile version or something, even if i set it to desktop mode. (im on a desktop). Is anyone having this problem?
<Stormx2> feanor2: stop trolling.
<red2kic> !puregnome | feanor2
<ubottu> feanor2: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ub0ttu> yes
<feanor2> red2kic, thanks, that what I wanted :)
<red2kic> feanor2: No problem.
<rs0832> tintumon, youtube-dl [options] [url]...
<red2kic> :)
<red2kic> tintumon: "man youtube-dl" --or--- "youtube-dl --help" usually explain everything
<rs0832> tintumon, youtube-dl -max-quality=FORMAT -c -t [url]...
<rs0832> tintumon, youtube-dl -f=FORMAT -max-quality=FORMAT -c -t [url]...
<tintumon> rs0832:lemme try it
<rs0832> tintumon, the second one
<rs0832> mhlwjk, any luck yet?
<rejinarudo> guys, my ip address is banned in the ubuntuforums.org. i haven't logged in there for months, didn't know why I am banned. can someone help me?
<LjL> rejinarudo: try asking in #ubuntuforums
<rejinarudo> thanks LjL. :D
<rs0832> rejinarudo, do you have a dynamic ip?
<rs0832> rejinarudo, if you do, maybe it got banned when it was allocated to someone else
<rejinarudo> allocated to someone else? how can that happen?
<rs0832> rejinarudo, if you have a dynamic ip, you are allocated whichever ip in your isp;s range is free at logon..
<red2kic> Dynamic. Magic.
<rs0832> rejinarudo, when you logoff the internet, it is freed and can be allocated to someone else when they connect
<red2kic> rejinarudo: Think of your ISP as a gigantic mega router.
<rs0832> rejinarudo, right ^^
<rejinarudo> @rs0832: now i understand, but what can i do to prevent that?
<rs0832> rejinarudo, nothing actually,.. if your isp is willing to supply you a static ip on request, you can get one... most isp's charge extra for this though, like mine
<shn^> I'm completely new at this, but.. I just installed ubuntu server, and a teamspeak server at that. Everything works like a charm; the problem is, and this is probably the most newbie-ish question ever.. How do I return to the commandline without shutting down the server? CTRL+C completely quits teamspeak.
<shn^> In other words, where's the alt+tab for ubuntu server? :D
<SN4K3> anyone know the terminal command for run (that is alt+F2)
<red2kic> shn^: command &
<annecy> hi: i cannot access root's trash when I run gksudo nautilus. Is that a feature?
<tintumon> anybody help!!!!
<icarus-c> shn^, you may want to use a terminal multiplexer  like tmux, GNU screen
<rs0832> rejinarudo, but dont worry :) when ipv6 effects fully, i doubt there will be need for dynamic ips for a long time :)
<rs0832> tintumon, yes?
<tintumon> hw to download vdo using utube dl?
<red2kic> shn^: $ teamspeak &
<rs0832> tintumon, didtn the command i gave you work?
<BeBoPt> An information
<tintumon> i tried it but batch file could not be read
<icarus-c> tintumon, i used to do that with firefox/flashgot plugin
<rejinarudo> @rs0832: thanks a lot. i'll just contact my internet provider tomorrow. :D
<rejinarudo> problem [SOLVED]
<rs0832> rejinarudo, :) no problem
<anonim>  :@
<sacarlson> SN4K3:  maybe <ctl><alt>+f2
<rs0832> rejinarudo, confirm with #ubuntuforums though, they should release the ip if you explain to them :)
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rejinarudo> @rs0832: i've asked in their channel, but no one replies. dunno why.
<rs0832> rejinarudo, :) oh well, good luck anyway
<shn^> icarus-c: Would you recommend tmux over screen?
<rejinarudo> :D
<BeBoPt> i try to use proxy network preference and in particolar the exception, but i don't understain the syntax that i can use.
<rs0832> tintumon, did you add -a ?
<BeBoPt> for ex: i want the all ip insiede the 10.4.60.0/23 don't use the proxy
<BeBoPt> what is the correct syntax?
<rs0832> tintumon, youtube-dl -a - -f=FORMAT -max-quality=FORMAT -c -t [url]...
<rs0832> tintumon, copy and paste the Command  ^^
<BeBoPt> ...
<tintumon> i tried it but the error was:batch file could not be read
<Stormx2> rs0832: Why are you using -a and - as input?
<lukasprofit> someone knows how to connect to wifi throught terminal?
<rs0832> Stormx2, -a = reads urls from a file for batch processing and '-' = url from stdin
<Stormx2> rs0832, yes, but you're not specifying the URL from stdin, you're giving it as an argument
<red2kic> !wireless | lukasprofit
<ubottu> lukasprofit: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rs0832> Stormx2, my bad :D
<Stormx2> tintumon, try youtube-dl -ct urlhere
<Stormx2> tintumon, try youtube-dl -ct urlhere
<Stormx2> eek
<rs0832> Stormx2, i told him that, he said about the batch error
<BeBoPt> any idea?
<SN4K3> sacarlson, no i mean the terminal command
<sacarlson> SN4K3: terminal command that does what?
<sacarlson> SN4K3: the program that is run in gnome to run a terminal by default is gnome-terminal
<anonim>  :'(
<red2kic>  :')
<rg> cc
<anonim> BeBoPt	An information
<anonim> 	icarus-c	tintumon, i used to do that with firefox/flashgot plugin
<anonim> 	tintumon	i tried it but batch file could not be read
<anonim> 		<- julie âûøåë èç ubuntu
<anonim> 16:11	rejinarudo	@rs0832: thanks a lot. i'll just contact my internet provider tomorrow.
<anonim> 	rejinarudo	problem [SOLVED]
<FloodBot3> anonim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonim> 	rs0832	rejinarudo,  oh well, good luck anyway
<anonim> 	shn^	icarus-c: Would you recommend tmux over screen?
<anonim> 	rejinarudo	
<anonim> 16:13		-> Siton âîø¸ë â ubuntu
<anonim> 		-> Guest82635 âîø¸ë â ubuntu
<FloodBot3> anonim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonim> 	BeBoPt	i try to use proxy network preference and in particolar the exception, but i don't understain the syntax that i can use.
<LjL> anonim: stop
<PostEpochalyptic> Can someone explain to me what ubuntu is
<xD> !ubuntu | PostEpochalyptic
<PostEpochalyptic> and why it's so amazing as to warrant a 1,400+ person chatroom
<xD> !ubuntu
<dsfewrsr_> how can i disable devices such as the keyboard
<PostEpochalyptic> !ubuntu
<rs0832> PostEpochalyptic, it is an operating system
<xD> PostEpochalyptic: It's an operative system
<sacarlson> SN4K3: the default hotkey setting to run gnome-terminal is <ctl><alt>+t
<xD> PostEpochalyptic: Based on Debian, but very easy
<root__> morning alll
<rs0832> !ubuntu > PostEpochalyptic
<ubottu> PostEpochalyptic, please see my private message
<red2kic> PostEpochalyptic: What do you want us to say? I'm sure you heard about it many times. You should start off with telling us what you know about it.
<red2kic> And we'll just confirm it.
<mhlwjk> rs8032: kicked out again
<rs0832> mhlwjk, k
<rs0832> mhlwjk, high ping?
<mhlwjk> yeah
<xD> Pici: ubottu won't send more messages to channel? Is it going to send only private messages?
<Stormx2> rs0832: the batch error occurs if you pass it -a
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<xD> ah okay
<Pici> xD: It was confused for some reason.  /me shrugs
<rs0832> Stormx2, i didnt tell him to do it the first 3 times.. he still said it happens so i just tried this
<Stormx2> rs0832:, ah i see.
<mhlwjk> rs8032: theonly highest there is is linux-backports-modules-wireless 2 6 32 24 or there are compat wireless
<rs0832> Stormx2, also i just do this as a hobby ... so no one has ever taught me.. so if i sound like a newbie about certain things please excuse me :)
<Stormx2> rs0832, probably because you were giving long-format arguments using only a single dash (-max-quality rather than --max-quality)
<rs0832> Stormx2, hmm possibly :)
<Stormx2> rs0832, haha it's cool, i'm just trying to figure out what's going on too :)
<rs0832> Stormx2, :)
<Dr_Willis> - - LONG format. :)
<Dr_Willis> - Short format
<red2kic> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Thats Posix standard? or what. i cant recall.
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis: it varies from command to command iirc
<Dr_Willis> So many apps dont follow the --LongFormat Standard.
<tintumon> rs0832:format may not be available
<rs0832> Stormx2, dunno what's wrong with me today, though... second time i did it.. i m usually not careless with commands
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2:  right. ones that are not following the standard.
<red2kic> rs0832: Indulge more sleep.
<rs0832> red2kic, :) yes i need to
<annecy> hey: i can't get the grub2 menu up when i hold shift. maybe it's because i have a wireless keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> Stormx2:  one major one is java, and X.
<Dr_Willis> annecy:  i alwyas set up grub where it never hides.
<CarlFK> annecy: can you get into bios setup with your wireless kb?
<annecy> CarlFK: yes I can. doh
<BluesKaj> hi all
<CarlFK> annecy: huh.  was wondering if it needed the OS to initialize it.  guess not.  so it 'should' work.
<annecy> CarlFK: i hold shift from the moment it boots
<sacarlson> annecy: I would still try a real wire keyboard
<annecy> sacarlson: i will try a real wire one
<rs0832> mhlwjk, are you there?
<feanor2> is there a keymap editor, preferably gui one?
<sacarlson> feanor2: System>preference>keyboard?
<rs0832> bye everyone
<feanor2> i want to add a couple of keys to keyboard but that s..t xmodmap dowsn't allow me
<feanor2> i need altgr+layout2+<key> combinations
<giuseppe_> everyone help me in #xubuntu
<feanor2> giuseppe_, ask here, #xununtu is dead channel
<giuseppe_> i just installed xubuntu and the boot splash doesnt show, not even text shows up
<ProfNoel> hello
<ProfNoel> how could i remove rdm frome a movie bought in itunes with my ubuntu ?
<ProfNoel> drm
<Me_crying> hi ppl
<Dr_Willis> ProfNoel:  id have to suggest google for that. It may not be easy.
<smtx> hi, i just installed freeradius-dialupadmin on ubuntu 10.04 x86 lts. It is a set of php-scripts. it automaticially isntalled apache and php but now i when i calle the apache there is no such script. also there is nothing in /var/www
<smtx> so i am a littlebit confused where to find the scripts
<BluesKaj> ProfNoel, install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<ProfNoel> Dr_Willis, i tried google, but all the good answer appear to be removed from forum
<Dr_Willis> feanor2:  ive seen some guides on adding extra keys. when i had a old ibm keyboard with some extra keys. hit the funny keys a few times, check 'dmesg' output. I Think that gave some commands to get the kernel to see the keys. you then had to use a second command to remap them
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<smtx> also tried "dpkg -I freeradius-dialupadmin" since i thought it would list me the contents of the package
<smtx> anyboddy an idea on how i can find the scripts?
<Dr_Willis> ProfNoel:  you may have to use some windows tools..  Ive never seen anyone do that befor. (never tried myself)
<smtx> also a "find / -type f -name *.php" did not reveal something
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm trying to install a package form soruce code. when i try to configure by typing ./configure command, it is displaying this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/548826/
<ProfNoel> BluesKaj, i had alredy install libdvdcss2, should i do something special?
<mhlwjk> rs8032: god. don't know what is wrong with this
<smtx> ahh k found it via *.php*
<smtx> they where named php3 ...
<feanor2> Dr_Willis, which second command? i want add symbol to exiting alphabet key
<BluesKaj> one can copy a dvd with dvdrip orany of the dvd copy apps and the drm will be removed , ProfNoel
<mhlwjk> rs8032: anyway there are many backports, just not sure which one to choose. some of them are called compat-wireless
<sacarlson> smtx: some applications added to appache are in /usr/share/?  you might find what they have it set to by looking at /etc/apache2/conf.d/?
<ProfNoel> BluesKaj, but i do not have a dvd, only a .mv4 file frome tunes
<cptblood> what cmd do i burn an xbox360 image with in terminal?
<smtx> sacarlson: solved. it was "ln -s /usr/share/freeradius-dialupadmin/htdocs/ /var/www/dialup" then it was avail via http://myip/dialup
<smtx> thx :)
<BluesKaj> ProfNoel, dunno about itunes copying , sorry
<smtx> sluty install... i thought if it automaticially installs apache and mysql it would also automaticially set em up :-/
<smtx> well its linux... you never get what you expect ^^
<Igoru2> where can i place custom gwibber themes, when using default "ubuntu messaging"?
<Dr_Willis> dcss2 wont be for Apple 'DRM' video files. that would be for DVD videos.
<Dr_Willis> Unless apple is useing very lame DRM.
<arunkumar413> i'm trying to install a package from source and got struck with this bug: checking for KDE... configure: error:in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Dr_Willis_> arunkumar413:  you may want to ask in #kde  i recall there being some command to get what the 'prefix' is when compiling kde stuff. but i domnt recall what it was.
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, which package and why?
<Dr_Willis_> arunkumar413:  is the package in the repos? (in an older version?)
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: I guess you need to add some ?-dev packages
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, kdelibs5-dev or/and kdelibs4-dev are they installed
<smtx> well seems i got a "bug" ?
<Dr_Willis_>  somthing like this would pull in all needed 'dev' packages for a specific kde app ---> sudo apt-get build-dep k3b
<smtx> if you install the freeradius-dialupadmin it installs the files as .php3 but on ubuntu 10.4 server its php5
<smtx> so if you open the page the default action is that he wants to download the .php3 files :-/
<smtx> thats ugly
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: i'm using gnome
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, doesn't matter
<SN4K3> how to setup run application in openbox?
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: the package name is screenkast-0.1
<Dr_Willis_> SN4K3:  You may want to check the openbox homepage/faq see what they reccomend. you want somthing like a alt-f2 -> run dialog?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, I am trying to accessa mysql server running an an ubuntu machine but I believe there is something I need to add to the hosts.allow file. Can anyone assist with this?
<aroth> i'm trying to get a NTFS disk mounted on maverick, but some filename (with german umlaute; special chars) are not displayed correctly. How can i fix this?
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, this is software from 2006
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, why do you want to use it?
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: to create screencasts
<sam-_-> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, use one of these
<SN4K3> Dr_Willis_, yeah
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: sam-_-i tried recordmydesktop but it creates ogg theora format and youtube not playing ogg theora
<giuseppe_> #xubuntu is not dead
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, youtube will convert ogg theora imho
<Igoru2> where can i place custom gwibber themes, when using default "ubuntu messaging"?
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: no its not converting. i tried by uploading a test video
<tintumon> sukamano ellavarkum
<Dr_Willis_> SN4K3:  i recall some 'run dialog' tools for variouys minimal window managers in the repos.  proerly need to just install ne and set openbox to run it on a key binding.
<royale1223> Tintumon: sugamanallo
<zhouhua> holle
<zhouhua> ?
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, :-( then u need to use a different screencaster or convert the video yourself
<zhouhua> what
<zhouhua> holle
<zhouhua> anybody
<zhouhua> ?
<zhouhua> is there anybody
<tintumon> royale1223:nadevida
<tintumon> yes
<lothar> zhouhua, yes. a lot
<zhouhua> haha
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: converting will take time. i want a flash screencast creator
<tintumon> hahaha
<zhouhua> this is the first time i use this
<juniour> hey how to make exe file execuatable
<tintumon> i tooooooo
<popey> arunkumar413: / sam-_- kazam - http://launchpad.net/kazam
<zhouhua> are you all chinese ?
<sam-_-> arunkumar413, how about pyvnc2swf?
<popey> kazam records to lossless h264
<juniour> hey how to make exe file execuatable
<zhouhua> 你们是中国人吗？
<tintumon> no mongolians
<sam-_-> popey, nice
<Pici> zhouhua: No.  The is is the official Ubuntu support channel.  #ubuntu-cn for chinese.
<arunkumar413> sam-_-: i'll try it
<zhouhua> oh
<zhouhua> #ubuntu-cn
<tintumon> juniour:install wine
<juniour> sam-_  how to make exe file execuatable
<phetips> I have set up a working LAMP stack. Now I want to be able to send mail via PHP. What is the best way to go about this? Any recommendations on send only MTAs or particular setups?
<sam-_-> juniour, to run it with wine?
<tintumon> juniour:sudo apt-get install wine
<juniour> tintumon i have installed wine
<cptblood> juniour: chmod +x path.to.exe
<juniour> when i am runnig exe file with i go t error
<tintumon> juniour:then wts d problem?
<phetips> I have set up a working LAMP stack. Now I want to be able to send mail via PHP. What is the best way to go about this? Any recommendations on send only MTAs or particular setups?
<cptblood> tintumon: .exe files arent flagged as executable
<cptblood> he must do that first
<juniour> tintumon The file '/home/juniour/Desktop/linux/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<zhouhua> so where are you guys from
<phetips> chmod +x
<phetips> = set executable bit
<zhouhua> anyone us ?
<phetips> I have set up a working LAMP stack. Now I want to be able to send mail via PHP. What is the best way to go about this? Any recommendations on send only MTAs or particular setups?
<tintumon> cheruthu mathiyeda
<BluesKaj> ProfNoel, this won't solve you problem but make anotr of this article about itunes , http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09%2F01%2F13%2F036211
<tintumon> evide poyi ente malayaleeeeeeee
<juniour> tintumon ?
<juniour> got the error
<Dr_Willis_> joakim:  right click, properties -> make it executable. or via command line 'chmod +x /path/to/foo.exe' or just do a 'wine /path/to/foo.exe' and not worry about making it exetutable at all
<Dr_Willis_> juniour: :  right click, properties -> make it executable. or via command line 'chmod +x /path/to/foo.exe' or just do a 'wine /path/to/foo.exe' and not worry about making it exetutable at all
<Igoru2> where can i place custom gwibber themes, when using default "ubuntu messaging"?
<omani> is tehre any gui for lame?
<arunkumar413> popey: cant find the debian package
<popey> arunkumar413: its in a ppa linked from the url i gave
<tintumon> royale1223:evida????
<genupulas> i need help ....when i am doing the update i am getting  a message like "u r not connected to Internet "
<nicofs_> is there a channel for hardware discussion... i am looking for an external usb monitor, about 4-5" diameter that works in linux...
<cptblood> ugh, installing maverick on an amd 3400+ with 256mb and a 14" screen is a pain! :p
<Dr_Willis_> genupulas:  it actually says 'u r' ? must be Leetbuntu :)
<linfert> Hello
<genupulas> Dr_Willis_: ?
<Pici> nicofs_: ##hardware or ##linux perhaps.
<Dr_Willis_> nicofs_:  i recall there being one brand of them that work that ive seen reviews of. ThinkGeek sold them i recall. but thats about all i rember.
<Dr_Willis_> genupulas:  give more details..  does 'sudo apt-get update' give any errors? 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?  be concise
<nicofs_> Dr_Willis_, yes... that's Lilliput or Mimo... but their smallest models are 7"... i'll try hardware...
<tintumon> is any one free
<Dr_Willis_> tintumon:  ask your question to the channel.. see who answers
<cptblood> has "growisofs" any verbose output while burning?
<Anoria> so, I'm a complete newbie ubuntu user and am liable to ask stupid questions. my first one is, is there any way to change the default size of all new program windows to something that fits on my 600-pixel-tall screen?
<red2kic> I'm free. Question answered. NEXT!
<phetips> I have set up a working LAMP stack. Now I want to be able to send mail via PHP. What is the best way to go about this? Any recommendations on send only MTAs or particular setups?
<Dr_Willis_> Anoria:  some apps are badly written and hate 'short' screens.  a trick is to hold down  the 'alt key' and click in the window then drag it up/down so you can get to controlls past the bottom of the screen
<red2kic> Anoria: Go for terminal world? GUI is GUI -- based on how they're designed. You could do everything in the terminal just the same.
<red2kic> Anoria: irssi for irc. finch for aim/msn/yahoo. lynx for web browser. It'll be a hard curse but everything can find in 600px tall.
<Dr_Willis_> I recll that 'wesnoth' was very bad at working with short displays. :(
<linuxuser92> is there a triangle plugin for compiz?
<red2kic> curve*
<phetips> lynx for web browser is cool in theory, not so much in practise ;p
<red2kic> (well, it can be a curse for many)
<Anoria> Dr_Willis_: and red2kic:  thank you both :) I'm not skilled enough to do most things in terminal yet, but it's a goal for me.
<induz> hello I want to use Golden Dictionary...how can i add sound on it?
<phetips> any server pros? sysadmins?
<iandees_> Can anyone suggest a way to boost LowTotal memory? I've got a server running Ubuntu 10.04, 32GB ram and 32-bit CPUs. I constantly run out of lowmem and oom-killer zaps random processes.
<Dr_Willis_> I perer weechat to irssi these days.
<BluesKaj> red2kic, , there's nothing wrong with using a desktop environment vs the cli , a lot of ppl trained on the job with desktops so we naturally migrated to them even in Linux :)
<Pici> phetips: You can try #ubuntu-server for support questions or #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion, there are a few server admins hanging out there.
<phetips> Pici: thanks :)
<red2kic> BluesKaj: We were talking about 600px height. Some GUI are too big to fail.
<shishirdwivedi20> hey when i play any song on website  ubuntu first downlod it then play i want to play song on website without downloading it which software i will need
<Dr_Willis_> shishirdwivedi20:  could depend on how the site is sending the song/file.
<shishirdwivedi20> dr_willis when i was using window then when i click on song then quick time player play on new tab of browser i want same thing
<induz> what is forvo??
<Dr_Willis_> shishirdwivedi20:  tell the download dialog to open it with some media player then perhaps
<induz> How can I search on Transmission??
<shishirdwivedi20> dr_willis when i click on song new tab appear with quick time symbol but it doesnot play song when i click on save target as no such option of play with comes
<induz> is there a better Torrent application for Karmic?
<Dr_Willis_> induz:  theres dozens of torrent clients out.
<wyclif> induz: Better than what? Transmission?
<induz> recommond a simple and powerful and easy to use
<Dr_Willis_> induz:  it depedns on your needs. ktorrent, qbittorrent, even utorrent has a linux port now
<wyclif> induz: Transmission
<Dr_Willis_> induz:  your needs are rather vague and buzzwordish :)
<induz> Transmission is a torrent client on my comp
<Dr_Willis_> genupulas:  why are youmsging me  error messages?
<induz> i want to download few dictionaries
<Alan502> Can somebody help me installing a java library on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis_> induz:  most any torrent client can do the basics..
<induz> i used to have aMule earlier
<genupulas> Dr_Willis_: u had asked me the error messages
<wyclif> induz: Transmission has a decent UI for those not comfy with a bittorrent CLI
<Ryu_Kurisu> Dr_Willis_: uTorrent finally made it's linux port?
<induz> cli is hard for me
<Dr_Willis_> genupulas:  that was like an hr ago? i dont even recall the problem . and the messges say '404 - not found' so the server is down or being updated.
<induz> aMule used to do the work but it doesnt work now
<Dr_Willis_> Ryu_Kurisu:  32bit port - web inteface only
<wyclif> induz: That why you probably want a GUI bittorrent. Like Transmission, uTorrent, qBittorrent, &c.
<Thomas_Anderson> hi there
<shishirdwivedi20> dr_willis plz reply
<Ryu_Kurisu> induz: I recommend Deluge, very nice interface, easy to work :)
<induz> wyclif: I have Transmission
<wyclif> Thomas_Anderson: Missster Anderrrssson.
<genupulas> Dr_Willis_: i am getting the message every time when i am doing the update
<Pici> induz: So whats the problem?
<wyclif> induz: If you have that then you're already good to go
<Thomas_Anderson> is there anyone who has got an ATI x600?
<induz> Pici: no problem but I can search files on transmission
<Pici> induz: you can't. Thats not how torrent clients work.
<Thomas_Anderson> because i've got one and every time i play some game using 3d, the system crashes
<induz> Pici, Ok. I didnot know that
<ugmg> any have an info about demonoid
<Pici> !piracy | ugmg
<ubottu> ugmg: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<induz> Pici, I was more used to aMule
<wyclif> Thomas_Anderson: I have an ATI card in my ThinkPad, but it is a newer model. Really it seems most ppl have moved on to NVidia in newer boxen
<juniour> hey when i give lsusb command my usb is noot ssen
<juniour> wt to do?
<bibic682> hello, bought a new optical mouse. it acts buggy in 9.04 left click doubles sometimes and other probs...any fix?
<induz> Deluge Core or other version??
<juniour> hey when i give lsusb command my usb is not seen
<juniour> wt to do?
<Dcite> bibic682: Are sure the mouse isn't defective?
<Grav> I have a problem when trying to watch full screen videos in browers. Full screen never loads, can I fix it somehow?
<^AndreA^> Hello again everybody!
<Thomas_Anderson> yes, it seems nVidia driver is best suppported
<^AndreA^> I've been reading and debugging my sound/speakers problem for a while now but no luck... :-|
<juniour> hey when i give lsusb command my usb is not seen
<^AndreA^> new HP laptop, ubuntu 10.04 fresh install...
<juniour> help me
<Pici> !patience | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<^AndreA^> headphones working fine, but not speakers...
<gobbe>  juniour, what usb is not seen?
<SergeyIT> juniour, usb interface does not work
<gobbe> juniour: you meen your usb-stick, usb-device or what?
<Thomas_Anderson> the pc is old and and is not a good idea to change the video card
<bibic682> Dcite:  I bought 3 and they all do the same in ubuntu and work fine in Winxp
<Thomas_Anderson> *it's
<^AndreA^> the speakers work fine on Win7...
<Dcite> bibic682: Odd.. I've only had happen on one of my very old logitech mice.. (double and triple clicks on single click randomly)
<chibihogoshino> why does it take so long for pidgins ppa to get updated ?
<juniour> gobbe usb modem
<Dcite> bibic682: Uness you mean it double clicks almost every time?
<gobbe> juniour: pass output of sudo lsusb to pastebin
<bibic682> Dcite: That is exactly what happens
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, i addet another source. now im gettin all new updates
<juniour> k
<^AndreA^> why is it that headphones work but no speaker?
<^AndreA^> any idea?
<Dcite> bibic682: How can you tell it's double clicking?
<arunkumar413> popey: having problem adding the kazam screen caster repository
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: ah  what would that be ?
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, dont remember sorry, just google for it
<bibic682> one click will do what a double does
<subz3r0> but i've 2.7.7 now
<Dcite> bibic682: So for example it'll highlight a word if you click on it once?
<bibic682> double click to open a program opens 2
<^AndreA^> I checked already the Sound Troubleshooting section on the Ubuntu website... but I haven't found anything...
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: 2.7.9 has been out for at least 2 weeks
<juniour> gobbe http://paste.ubuntu.com/548848/
<juniour> gobbe got it
<juniour> ?
<juniour> ?
<juniour> gobbe u got it
<juniour> ?
<gobbe> juniour: take it easy
<gobbe> juniour: i'm not gettin paid for this
<juniour> k
<gobbe> juniour: what is model and make of your usb modem?
<bibic682> sometimes highlite won't stay highlited when you let off the click....various annoying probs
<^AndreA^> LOL
<juniour> no  am just askin ugot tht or not
<juniour> gobbe zte ac2726
<gbjk> Hi. I'm trying to use a pam service to allow one user to check if they know the correct password for another user.
<Dcite> bibic682: (Ubuntu wise, programs open in ONE click so do files.. the hightlight...)
<gbjk> It works fine for root, but not for any user who isn't privileged. The password storage is shadow.
<gbjk> I was trying to find a pam channel, but failed, so I'm hoping to find someone fairly security guruish here?
<bibic682> Dcite: not from my icon on desktop
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, found it. still here ? you need this pidgin-ppa_0.0.4_all.deb
<gbjk> What I want to know is: Is this even possible? It seems to be what pam is about, so long as the process runs a suid process, which it seems to
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: yeah, thats what i have
<gbjk> Notably: This works fine if my backend is ldap
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, just install it and you can upgrade to the newest version =)
<obscurant1st> someone has tried the "read out loud" option in adobe reader? mine is not working, just want to make sure, this option will work in linux.
<gobbe> juniour: http://techsk.blogspot.com/2009/09/installing-usb-modem-zte-ac2726-in.html
<induz> any one used Golden Dictionary??
<juniour> gobbe ya
<paddy__> I just got kernel panic on my new computer, saying something about mounting errors.
<juniour> gobbe tell
<juniour> ?
<bibic682> Dcite:another annoyance....I click on bookmarks in Firefox and when I move pointer away it sometimes closes
<bibic682> kida hard to explain....just I know it isn't right
<ugmg> "gobbe" say   :http://techsk.blogspot.com/2009/09/installing-usb-modem-zte-ac2726-in.html
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: nope... not working here
<Dcite> bibic682: Unfortunately I have no idea what the cause can be =/
<gobbe> juniour: tell what
<gobbe> juniour: i just gave you link to site with instructions for your modem
<Dcite> bibic682: Even if you say it works fine in XP, to me it sounds more on the fauty side.. sorry you'll have to try someone else.
<prolog> hi i just bought crossover linux pro and u said there is a free copy of crossover games in it. the problem i just have the demo in my download section.
<juniour> gobbe i got the link
<bibic682> Thats ok ... I purchased another brand of mouse online and I'm waiting for it to arrive
<gobbe> juniour: and?
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, you can update it from the software center then
<Dcite> bibic682: What is your current one? (only used logitech mice personally)
<subz3r0> hi gobbe, givin a helping hand again today? :)
<ugmg> gobbe : follow the site instruction for the installation after
<juniour> gobbe this for 9.04 i am using ubuntu 10.04
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: no
<ugmg> no differents just follow the step
<bibic682> some cheap off brand ps/2 opical from GEEKS
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, thats they way how it worked for me
<gobbe> juniour: have you tried it?
<juniour> gobbe i am trying
<gobbe> juniour: just change usb_switch link to correct
<bibic682> using a standard ps/2 mouse now everything ok
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: hmmm... all i get is 2.7.7
<^AndreA^> guys, any "expert" on audio here?
<juniour> gobbe wt r u tellin?
<juniour> i dident get u?
<^AndreA^> :-\
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, and what u want more ? 2.7.7 is the newest!
<maze_> j  #27c3-saal-1
<gobbe> juniour: there's a link for usb_switch download, change that to 10.04 one
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: 2.7.9 is the latest version
<subz3r0> chibihogoshino, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<chibihogoshino> subz3r0: uh huh. i know.
<juniour> gobbe uniour@ubuntu:~$ $ sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch_1.0.2-1_i386.deb
<juniour> $: command not found
<rs0832> juniour, you dont need to put the '$'
<rs0832> juniour, start from the sudo
<induz> what is the best certificate for Ubuntu??
<juniour> k
<linxeh> induz: in what context?
<induz> and what r the Qs asked during interview for helpDesk
<pilli> is there any software for  relates to format factor in windows
<induz> to get a job Linxeh
<giuseppe_> y0
<juniour> gobbe juniour@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch_1.0.2-1_i386.deb
<juniour> [sudo] password for juniour:
<juniour> dpkg: error processing usb-modeswitch_1.0.2-1_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sapphz> induz: your going to be working on a helpdesk, the only question you need to be able to ask is, "have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<juniour> Errors were encountered while processing: usb-modeswitch_1.0.2-1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis_> pilli:  clarify what you are asking.
<FloodBot3> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sammi16> hi, when i launch ubuntu, xorg crashes, is there anyway to boot to just the shell?
<Dr_Willis_> juniour:  you are not in the same dir as that .deb or you spelt it wrong.
<padron> anyone have experience with realtek rtl8187l wireless nics ? it can always see networks and can connect and transmit data, but only very breifly/sporadically, while infrequently being able to reach 90 KBps for 30 to 60 second burts , running maverik
<Sammi16> i mean terminal
<padron> from what I have been able to find this chipset has been known at least in the past to have flaky drivers, I have already obtained the latest driver from realtek
<deepak_> deepak
<linxeh> induz: ok, I don't know. Personally I wouldn't hire anyone with experience of just one linux distribution though (or even only experience with Linux)
<padron> when I say obtained, I as well do mean that I have installed it, that made a difference
<Dr_Willis_> Sammi16:  you can use the 'text' option to grub. and have it not start GDM, or plymouth = console only system.
<Dr_Willis_> Sammi16:  or you could disable the GDM service
<padron> but it still does'nt perform as should
<deepak_> hello
<induz> so u r saying in a way Certification is not required??
<H4K> HEllo
<xue> do you play dota?
<H4K> Italiani??
<induz> I am trying to get into IT as a helpDesk
<H4K> WHo's Italian??
<ugmg> junior:http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/usb-modeswitch/download
<Dr_Willis_> induz:  its all about padding your resume, and luck :)
<trojanking> hello everyonw i nwws help i am new to ubuntu
<pilli> in windows xp there is a software called format factor which is used  to convert video files to 3gp format ......now my question is like that any package is there in ubuntu?
<induz> I can not pad much at this moment as the cost for the certifications are high
<pilli> Dr_Willis_, in windows xp there is a software called format factor which is used  to convert video files to 3gp format ......now my question is like that any package is there in ubuntu?
<sapphz> induz: on a help desk prob not if you aspire to go further or even just prove your pbasic skills look into LPI http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification/the_lpic_program im sitting their LPI01 in Feb at FOSDEM
<Sammi16> Dr Willis: how do you disable the gdm service?
<H4K> This IS A LAmer CHat??
<jessec> pilli: try mplayer and ffmpeg
<xue> do you play dota?
<xue> do you play dota?
<xue> do you play dota?
<FloodBot3> xue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H4K> Escusme
<H4K> Mirc
<juniour> gobbe giving error
<rs0832> xue, this is not a gaming channel..
<H4K> ON LInux??
<jessec> pilli: http://www.web-max.ca/PHP/3gp.php
<bibic682> Padron: I have similar card....I needed to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver for mine....now works great
<trojanking> i am new to ubuntu i got installing it today and i am stuck pls some1 help me
<xue> H4K, ok,sorry
<xangua> !wine | H4K
<ubottu> H4K: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rs0832> H4K, no.. use xchat
<ugmg> JUNIOR :     http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/usb-modeswitch/download
<deepak_> hi jessec
<induz> how much for LP101?
<H4K> OK tANKs
<Dr_Willis_> H4K:  thers other irc clients out there then mIRC.
<induz> sapphz, How much total with books
<sapphz> induz: 75 euros at FOSDEM with that being about half price
<pilli> jessec,is it allows what i asked.converter of video files to one format to another
<Wolfsherz> where can i ask questions about ubuntu server?
<Pici> Wolfsherz: #ubuntu-server
<sapphz> with books i dont know, im revising by doing, checking man pages and generally abusing google, there are a few mock exams on their site and they do also suggest reference site, though not all are in english
<juniour> rs0832 my modem is not detecting when i give lsusb command
<jessec> pilli:  mencoder and ffmpeg are made to convert these file formats
<induz> sapphz, I will look into it
<padron> bibic682, interesting , which version of a win driver did you use, as in for which version of windows, and im not sure if i have ndiswrapper installed , i presume I can pick it up by the package manager ?
<pilli> jessec, ok thanks
<gobbe> juniour: well...you might believe that i cannot guess your error so tell it
<induz> sapphz, I am in the usa
<trojanking> padron, can u help me with  ubuntu... i started using it 24hours ago its like i cant get anything done
<sapphz> induz: if you can get to FOSDEM you can sit your exam there at discount  and attend a great free open source conference -> fosdem.org
<induz> sapphz, i have get local something
<sapphz> oh :S
<Pici> !ask | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trojanking> ok sorry
<trojanking> i am lamer here
<rs0832> juniour, what kind of a modem?
<sapphz> trojanking: dont worry, what kinda issues you having?
<induz> travel to UK will cost me atleast $500 plus stay
<sapphz> FOSDEM is in belgium :P
<juniour> gobbe http://paste.ubuntu.com/548853/
<trojanking> i just installed ubuntu yesterday evening and i want to connect my ubuntu to internet with my usb internet
<bibic682> Padron: You should be able to install from add.remove list....just search in there..install and have the cd ready to use the driver inf file...try the winxp driver inf...you will have to restart after install
<juniour> rs0832 same reliance net connect
<induz> sapphz, almost the same for me for europe
<Sammi16> trojanking: how did you install ubuntu? live cd?
<rs0832> juniour, ah ok
<gobbe> juniour: hmmh. that's not error? how did you get that
<sapphz> ok trojanking do you have any internet at all?
<juniour> rs0832 i have installed it
<induz> anyone knows what r the Qs asked during interview for a helpdesk position
<sapphz> induz: im jelous for me to visit US would be 2/3 times more expensive
<xangua> trojanking: did you first check if the usb wireles is supporter¿ or googled: ubuntu 'usb wireless model' ¿
<rs0832> juniour, ok..
<trojanking> sapphz, yes i managed to connect my ubuntu to my wireless by mistake sharing with my mac laptop internet
<ugmg> induz: yes
<induz> I guess Euro is stronger to US $
<juniour> gobbe  by installing usb modeswitch manually
<zulax> i installed ruby 1.9.1 from apt-get but ruby -v still shows the old one
<induz> can U provide/send me a link for those Qs ugmg
<juniour> rs0832 ya tell
<induz> ugmg, where can i find those Qs?
<trojanking> xangua, no i didn't have any idea
<rs0832> juniour, what did you do so far?
<gobbe> juniour: manually?
<ugmg> i can tell what question they ask me
<gobbe> juniour: did you do what website told?
<juniour> ya
<ugmg> induz
<gobbe> juniour: after what part of that howto did you get that text?
<juniour> gobbe ya
<induz> ugmg, please tell me
<juniour> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/usb-modeswitch/download
<induz> ugmg, this coming Monday i am suppose to be interviewed
<C_R_C> good morning. I am looking for some help with a keyboard problem in Ubuntu 10.10
<rs0832> juniour, did you try just double clicking it? gdebi should install it
<padron> bibic682, good deal, i cant locate the original driver disk but I have a copy of the driver stored on hdd, with ndiswrapper , does it require a command line syntax, is it a file that I need to edit to include a particular entry , or a gui ? sorry for my not being familliar
<sammy42> video question I have no xorg.conf file to edit
<juniour> rs0832 where double click
<rs0832> juniour, on the file you downloaded
<xangua> sammy42: there is no xorg.file ; you can manually create it
<juniour> ya
<rs0832> juniour, you are trying to open that right?
<sapphz> induz: the other one to look into is red hat qualifications, your more likly to find a test center in US for them too
<juniour> getting error
<rs0832> juniour, what error? can you pastebin please?
<trojanking> please i am using ubuntu for the first time today, i have no idea what to do to connect my epivalley usb modem to internet, but i mistakenly connected my ubuntu to my shared wirless from MAC... pls help
<juniour> gobbe gdebi package installer
<ooga> ok ... STILL having problems installing kubuntu ... It seems that once I boot from the cdrom, the installer can't find and/or mount the the cdrom device. Any ideas on a fix or work around?
<juniour> rs0832
<juniour> k
<sammy42> I've seen examples for ati and nvdia but not savage
<bibic682> padron : after install of ndis wrapper....start it and it will ask you to locate the driver .inf file.. its all in a gui
<juniour> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/548853/
<juniour> rs0832 got it
<sapphz> trojanking: your usb stick prob isnt working becasue ubuntu doesnt have the drivers, if you can connect to wifi, try googling for ubuntu drivers for your decive
<shn^> I got everything working with tmux and put up several "windows". If I quit putty, and then start it again - ssh into my server. How do i restore the tmux windows? It just started with the default bash one now.
<trojanking> sapphz i tried google
<padron> bibic682, awesome, much appreciated, we'll see how it goes
<brianl> I am running fedora right now, but i would like to switch to Ubuntu. I was wondering if there was a way i can check if my wireless card in my laptop is compatible with ubuntu, before i install it. I have had problems getting it to work in the past...
<bibic682> install the .inf file and reboot...it will now use the window driver
<sapphz> trojanking: no drivers?
<rs0832> juniour, that is not an error :) i think it installed fine.
<induz> sapphz, I talked to my friend[local] about it and he suggested to stick to Microsoft  i dont know why?
<xangua> !hardware | brianl
<ubottu> brianl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gobbe> juniour: that's not error, it's just information of package
<gobbe> juniour: continue following howto
<trojanking> sapphz, i tried google and i kept getting commands to do in terminal in thousands of forums i dont know which to follow and i did follow some and still dont know if i am getting anything done
<rs0832> juniour, and it says that you will not see the modem with lsusb.. that is normal. :)
<ugmg> induz : http://www.job-interview-site.com/help-desk-interview-questions-answers-it-computer-analyst.html
<sapphz> trojanking: you could potentially install wine (windows emulator) and run the stick in there, not sure if you can bridge teh internet from wine to linux though :S
<juniour> trojanking administartion->hardwar edrivers
<rs0832> juniour, carry on with the howto that gobbe is talking about
<juniour> rs0832 ya
<xangua> sapphz: no, you could not.....
<sapphz> ta xangua
<brianl> xangua, okay, thanks.
<KaiForce> is there a package for testdisk for Lucid?
<juniour> trojankin install the driver
<xangua> !info testdisk lucid | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<trojanking> junior, no proprietry drivers are in use on this system is what i got
<KaiForce> rebooted my laptop (win7/lucid dual boot using grub) and all my partitions have disappeared!
<C_R_C> Cananyone help with a keyboard issue ob a R51 IBM Lenovo laptop running Ubuntu 10.10?
<KaiForce> xangua thanks - if i'm booted into live cd i would need to enable another repository to access that?
<induz> ugmg, Thanks...going to read it now
<ugmg> induz: for me they about ask printer installation (local/server) , how to add pc to domain , netowrk card configuration , norton Ghost software for multiple pc installation , pc assembling , printer maintenance,
<rs0832> trojanking, what usb device do you have?
<KaiForce> C_R_C:  what is happening?
<padron> bibic682, one more thing, im running 32 bit maverik, and intend to use a 32bit winxp driver, did you do this with 32bit as well, or ?
<xangua> KaiForce: enable universe¿¿...
<trojanking> i have epivalley (evdo)
<rs0832> trojanking, the drivers werent provided with it?
<sapphz> induz: unfortunatly linux is still emerging into the buisness world and alot of employers havent even heard of it, qualifications in linux are sometimes laughed at or employers just go WTF?!? open-source degrees are only just coming out, linux and open source are spreading but microshite and apple still lead the market
<trojanking> only for windows and mac
<Benkinooby> hi, my laptops display is spoiled, so want to use an addidtional display to rescue my data. i trained the commands i have to use on a different laptop to be able to enter them "blindly". my problem: i need the correct labes for the displays in order to use xrandr. where can i look up the display labels via model/serial number?
<rs0832> trojanking, hmm yes, typical
<trojanking> rso832, the drivers are for windows and mac the usb works fine on both
<trojanking> but cant do anything in ubuntu
<vectory> how opera with ubuntu?
<juniour> trojenking u have tried the option wt i gave
<vectory> feels slow to me...
<rs0832> vectory, deb.opera.com
<vectory> rs0832: ive got it installed, but sites load very slowly
<bibic682> Padron: Yes, I am using the 8185 driver and it works great.....after install on .inf clear the first screen that comes up to see if it is recognized in ndiswrapper...you will see what I mean when you go through it
<danielxx> hey, iam trying to copy data from hdds using the disc utily in ubuntu live cdj
<rs0832> vectory, hmm not for me
<vectory> dis it as good as ff in general?
<danielxx> when mounting, i cannot write to the discs
<rs0832> vectory, for me, yes.. which ubuntu are you on?
<vectory> 10.4
<danielxx> both hdds are ext3
<ooga> Good morning ... I'm STILL having problems installing kubuntu ... It seems that once I boot from the cdrom, the installer can't find and/or mount the the cdrom device. Any ideas on a fix or work around?
<rs0832> vectory, hmm was slow for me on 10.04 too... do you hav turbo enabled?
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: how about its permission?
<induz> ugmg,  The website gives a general tips on answering these questions...I have to practice Norton backups, what I gather/
<rs0832> trojanking, this is of virginmedia?
<KaiForce> xangua: thank you very much!
<rs0832> trojanking, http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:8NiXqrUA3xQJ:www.virginmobile.in/pdf/user-guide-linux.pdf+epivalley+(evdo)+usb+wifi+ubuntu&hl=en&gl=in&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgk5jJlNHP-A-h3V5207QYc6uIkzqsYy3nhW3c9q8qz6narT9D1Km4OhzSSEl8WM1vpQaNBJx9Wxe911I-J_k81sbggyy6-CoXejzr85DGHKBwPMn6UBtR8vcgVMJSf0t_6bibj&sig=AHIEtbSBOGenQIU8tbv5V8uZbFzNJEYhrA
<vectory> rs0832: now i do :D
<Lenin_Cat> how do I using multuibable cores when compiling
<Dr_Willis_> ooga:  You did check the md5sums of the cd and iso files? you could try a usb-flash installer.
<rs0832> vectory, hmm it shouldnt be slow though.. does it worked with turbo enabled?
<sammy42> how do I create the xorg.conf file and what do i need to put in it
<danielxx> ive almost no knowledge bout console, but /proc/mount shows it with rw
<vectory> Lenin_Cat: depends on the compiler and cpu i guess
<induz> sapphz, very true what u said,,,One guy refused to even let Ubuntu live CD to get to his comp?
<Dr_Willis_> danielxx:  you need to set the ownership/permissions on the FS. to be owned by the user you want to access it.
<vectory> rs0832: seems better now
<vectory> will test more
<Dr_Willis_> !permissions | danielxx
<ubottu> danielxx: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rs0832> vectory, if you are using opera 10, update to 11
<vectory> just downloaded
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: it should be rwx
<g17> hi all! Can you advise me a program for multiple image resizing? thx.
<danielxx> yesterday when i formatted the 2TB harddrive i had permissions
<danielxx> after 1 reboot into the live cd its gone
<induz> ugmg, how can I practice Norton Ghost as i dont have the s/w
<ugmg> induz : the job interview for windows or  linux helpdesk
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: chmod 700
<pilli> is ubuntu,debian,fedora all are same
<Lenin_Cat> using make and make install
<Lenin_Cat> I know theres a command
<danielxx> stjohnmedrano: i tried even chmodding it 777 recursively
<Lenin_Cat> I used it before
<Lenin_Cat>  something like -q4
<induz>  ugmg i really dont know  much about...i guess it would be on Windows
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: who owns it?
<danielxx> stjohnmedrano: how to check?
<rs0832> trojanking, did you get my link?
<ugmg> induz : ok,
<induz> ugmg, but I am more on linux at home
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: go to the media file
<ugmg> induz: for linux i don't know but  i sit for windows interview
<padron> bibic682, alright, thanks
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: in my case its one : /media
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: try in terminal and goto media directory
<danielxx> stjohnmedrano: i am, theres i directory of the hdd(mountpoint) i mounted through disk utility
<danielxx> stjohnmedrano: it belongs to root user :/
<danielxx> live user is ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> danielxx:  for ext2/3/4/ to let a user access the files/dirs/stuff you MUST set up proper permissions.. root can access them all. a user can access what they are allowed to access
<shn^> I got everything working with tmux and put up several "windows". If I quit putty, and then start it again - ssh into my server. How do i restore the tmux windows? It just started with the default bash one now.
<Dr_Willis_> its a 'security' thing. :)
<YouArePwned> Hello everyone
<induz> ugmg, it is for windows i guess as most of the offices use MicroSoft's Windowds
<ooga> Hello. Can anyone help me mount the cdrom during instal?
<ugmg> induz : but i can tell u it isn't difficult it more  about skills , such as i say before computer assembling and printer maintenace and Ms offi ce support , before that u need to search  for the company profile
<danielxx> Dr_Willis_: So on the live cd i could chown it to user ubuntu?
<YouArePwned> I have a problem with AMD graphics card
<Dr_Willis_> danielxx:  that would be one way - yes.
<YouArePwned> More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10296329&postcount=49
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: in the terminal try to chown it
<induz> ugmg, Thanks a lot for tips... i am nervous
<danielxx> and that chown, logicaly gets stored on the disk tho, the hdd iam trying to access is meant to work in a dreambox afterwards
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: chown username /media/disk
<ugmg> don't it is very easy
<danielxx> = root afterwards always can acces filesystems
<danielxx> what i mean is: chown to ubuntu user, doesnt mean root cannot access right?
<Dr_Willis_> danielxx:  root can always access
<andy> how to use "sudo" in non admin account in ubuntu?
<bibic682> Padron: r u goin to try it now?  I can stick around a while to see if it works for ya
<danielxx> Dr_Willis_: so i wont have permission problems as dreambox always acts as root
<sammy42> video issue, how do I create the xorg.conf file and what do i need to put in it
<trojanking> junior i tried everything it didn't work
<Dr_Willis_> danielxx:  if dreambox runs as root.. it should be able to access everything anyway..
<Dr_Willis_> whatever dreambox is....
<trojanking> rs0832, i did not get d link
<danielxx> Dr_Willis_: Dream Multimedia DM8000, ah hdtv settop box
<padron> bibic682, yea I will be
<padron> bibic682, just redownloading the xp driver , thought I had a copy of it, but didnt
<danielxx> Dr_Willis_: http://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/dm-8000-hd-pvr
<Xintruder> hi guys
<compdoc> what about us gals?!!
<bibic682> ok.....cool
<danielxx> Dr_Willis_: that chown things helped, can write the hdd now :)
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: try to look at this http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<ooga> Good morning ... is there anyone that can help me mount the cdrom during a kubuntu install?
<danielxx> stjohnmedrano: thank you
<rs0832> trojanking, http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:8NiXqrUA3xQJ:www.virginmobile.in/pdf/user-guide-linux.pdf+epivalley+(evdo)+usb+wifi+ubuntu&hl=en&gl=in&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgk5jJlNHP-A-h3V5207QYc6uIkzqsYy3nhW3c9q8qz6narT9D1Km4OhzSSEl8WM1vpQaNBJx9Wxe911I-J_k81sbggyy6-CoXejzr85DGHKBwPMn6UBtR8vcgVMJSf0t_6bibj&sig=AHIEtbSBOGenQIU8tbv5V8uZbFzNJEYhrA
<stjohnmedrano> danielxx: no probs
<trojanking> rs0832, i got it
<exxtreme> is shoutcast radio working in exaile, banshee and other media players?  I read shoutcast upgraded their plugin which caused it to stop working in media players.
<danielxx> another thing, the hdd i formatted is a Western Digital WD20EARS, with 4k blocks
<danielxx> do i need special formatting for that?
<moos> f.k u
<moos> f.k u
<woshishui> haha
<trojanking> rs0832, i got it
<trojanking> thanks very much i will study it
<rs0832> trojanking, k.. hope its helpful :)
<padron> danielbw, just to jump in, if you are using the drive solely for a pvr you would want to set the block size much larger, even 64k
<danielxx> iam asking cuz i copied data from a 1 tb WD10EADS to that new WD20EARS, got like 40mb/s, hdparm gives 90mb/s on the WD10EADS, 127MB/s on the WD20EARS
<bibic682> Padron: Make sure you locate the .inf file of the driver and have that ready for install
<danielxx> just wondering
<woshishui> i am new
<trojanking> rs0832, please is there a forum where i can pay someone to just work me through?
<trojanking> just incase i don't get it fixed
<rs0832> trojanking, well if you give someone here the link and ask, you can for free :)... about the forum though, sorry, i have no idea
<padron> bibic682, aye, will do
<YouArePwned> I have a problem with AMD graphics card
<YouArePwned> More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10296329&postcount=49
<Mouldy> hey everyone. I'm in the process of setting up openbox but am having a bit of difficulty with creating a menu entry for the software-center. The launcher works, but software-center doesn't ask for my password when I try to install so consequently does nothing. This bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/499937) seems related, and I think that the policykit agent isn't running in the openbox session (it works fine in gnome). How do I ge
<Mouldy> t it started? I found a number of bins in /usr/lib/policykit-1 and have no idea which one i should use
<YouArePwned> Can someone please help me?
<trojanking> rs0832, ok no problem i will see what i can do myself
<rs0832> trojanking, k good luck :) if you need help, you can always try here
<trojanking> but its like linux will take months for me to understand innit? because command command is a problem lol... i try to install one stuff yesterday and today i have to go to google to even install again
<danielxx> thanks for helping guys
<danielxx> bye
<ben_kju> why does my Thinkpad T400 not go above 70% CPU when my battery is unplugged?
<kuti_> hallo:)
<ooga> Hello. I am not new to Linux. First started with Redhat 5.0. But I am new to the problem I am having. Trying to install kubuntu to a naked machine and it is failing because once I boot from the CD, I can't re-mount the CD to continue the install. Any ideas?
<rs0832> trojanking, :)
<ben_kju> purely AC powered.. I only get 800MHz and 1.6GHz
<ben_kju> with AC+battery  or on battery power I get up to 2.26 GHz
<trojanking> rs0832, the first instruction on the manual u gave me saids vflash will appear on my desktop when i insert the usb to my pc but it didn't show up
<padron> bibic682, Netrtuw.inf sound correct to you ?
<Tuplad> A while ago there was an update that killed my settings for themes, whatever I did, the GTK themes wouldn't change. I manually added lines to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and it worked fine, if I remove the file now and change the theme through desktop > right mouse button > change desktop theme it doesn't change except for the windows
<induz> ugmg, I am reading a lot about A+ books
<i_is_broke> ben_kju, do you think that when it needs extra power it might draw it from the battery and then recharge afterwards?
<induz> how to get a printer going on
<Alan502> Can somebody help me installing a java library on ubuntu 10.04?
<ben_kju> i_is_broke, I don't know, the AC thing gives 65VA that should be more than enough, even with 100% cpu
<gobbe> !java | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bibic682> Padron: it should be in the driver itself and possibly be something like rtl8185 .inf
<rs0832> trojanking, are you using virginmedia?
<Alan502> gobbe, I have alredy got openjdk and jre
<trojanking> no
<Alan502> gobbe, however, i'm trying to install jinput
<trojanking> what is virginmedia?
<AegNuddel> Do you think a school district could gain significant savings by switching to Ubuntu?
<rs0832> trojanking, big UK telecom company
<trojanking> no
<Alan502> gobbe, it's on the maverick reposotories but i'm trying to install it for karmic
<Dr_Willis_> AegNuddel:  yes they could.
<Xintruder> Hi all
<gobbe> Alan502: what kind of problem do you have?
<trojanking> i am using Starcomms Nigeria Evdo Izap
<Xintruder> I love you all and I love Ubuntu thanks everything
<induz> virgin airlines too
<rs0832> trojanking, k.. then substitute vflash with whatever you are using..
<induz> hey rs0832
<trojanking> yes but nothing shows on desktop
<rs0832> induz, hi
<Alan502> gobbe, I cannot even run the plugin's test...
 * AegNuddel is considering writing a letter to her state's/parish's ailing education system
<trojanking> rs0832, nothing shows on desktop
<rs0832> trojanking, then i guess you can skip to the next step
<trojanking> k
<trojanking> let me disconnect
<padron> bibic682, found it in the winxp2k folder, there is an rtl8187.sys in the same folder, as well as netrtuw.cat , im almost certain im in the right place ?
<trojanking> i will be back bcos i shared my internet with this pc
<induz> rs0832, I am happy with Golden-dictionary but I want to add sound/pronunciations
<Dr_Willis_> AegNuddel:  http://www.dailystar.com.lb/article.asp?edition_id=1&categ_id=3&article_id=123067#axzz19YrYAGho
<rs0832> trojanking, k
<bibic682> Padron: looks like you are. Doe you see the .inf file there?
<padron> bibic682, aye
<bibic682> Padron: thats the file ndiswrapper will need from you
<bibic682> install it rebbot and you should be good to go
<skorv> i have internet on the server and not on the clients... what is to blame dhcpd our bind9?
<rs0832> induz, does goldendict support them?
<padron> bibic682, sweet, ill reboot and see, thanks again, bbiab
<bibic682> reboot
<ooga> I can't remount the cdrom during a kubuntu install ... has no one ever run into this problem?
<Tuplad> My GTK theme doesn't change when I change it in setting, it only fully changes when I edit .gtkrc-2.0. How can I make it change the bar and the windows ?
<BluesKaj> ooga, more detail pls ,had the install already started ?
<AegNuddel> ooh good points there
<sammy42> video issue, how do I create the xorg.conf file and what do i need to put in it
<tom866> hello
<ooga> BluesKaj: yes ... install starts, but then fails with "can't find valid filesystem" or somesuch ...
<BluesKaj> !xorg | sammy42
<ubottu> sammy42: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ooga> BluesKaj: as far as I can tell, it is loosing the cd mount once it boots ...
<jose__> hi
<BluesKaj> !xconf | sammy42
<sammy42> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jose__> do you know where i can download windows 7?
<rs0832> jose__, wrong place for that question
<ubuntu_> msdnaa
<tuxd> I'm looking for a way to record streaming audio thru sound card only and nothing at all from a microphone, so no ambient sounds are picked up in the recording
<ooga> BluesKaj: I've tried mounting several of the device I find in /dev, but keep getting invalid block device ...
<tuxd> any ideas on program?
<trojan_spike> jose__, #windows    >> for questions on windows ty
<bibic682> jose:::Why would you want too :)
<jose__> ok
<ubuntu_> someone able to help me ? i crushed my bootmanager
<jose__> sorry
<induz> it supports sound but I really dont know which webservice
<ZykoticK9> sammy42, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<rs0832> jose__, no problem :)
<Dr_Willis_> !fixgrub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<induz> rs0832, it supports sound but I really dont know which webservice
<rs0832> induz, hmm
<BluesKaj> ooga, did you use a partitoner to format the drive partition ,or are you installing on a windows pc?
<ubuntu_> could someone kick the bot ^^... i need some help rescuing grub
<trojan_spike> ubuntu_, can u load into ur OS ,, or are u on a live cd?
<rs0832> induz, do you have a link to it?
<aidrocsid> My wubildr doesn't seem to be showing up! :(
<induz> yes
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu_:  you have read the docs the bot posted?
<tuxd> suggestions on program to record streaming audio ( on ubuntu 10.10)
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ooga> BluesKaj: naked iron ... blank HD ... it just won't re-mount the CD once it boots ...
<AegNuddel> Wow...this I had no idea about
<ubuntu_> im on a live cd... i tried to rescue grub 2 times but now nothing happens anymore, one time i installed on wrong partition i think, or whatever i need help ^^
<AegNuddel> The Republic of Macedonia is using Edubuntu in all primary and secondary schools.
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu_:  -> command similer to --> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<BluesKaj> !gparted | ooga
<ubottu> ooga: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<induz> rs0832, Support for looking up and listening to pronunciations from forvo.com
<trojan_spike> ubuntu_, i'll help you,,  see my PM
<ubuntu_> y i had 6 partitions on my system sda2 waqs an extended partition i installed grub on sd6
<induz> rs0832, I checked forvo, but did not understand it much
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu_:  grub installs to the MBR of the hard drive normally. not a partition on the hd.
<BluesKaj> ok ooga , is your pc real new or over 5yrs old?
<rs0832> induz, is it supposed to be a plugin or something?
<induz> go to that website
<tuxd> suggestions on program to record streaming audio ( on ubuntu 10.10)
<aidrocsid> There are 3 files in winboot, wubildr, wubildr.cfg, wubildr.mbr, but when i try to boot into wubi it says it can't see wubildr and restarts
<rs0832> ubuntu_, do you know where ubuntu is installed?
<ooga> BluesKaj: Won't the install program do partitioning once it is started?
<induz> rs0832, I really dont know
<rs0832> ubuntu_, eg: sda1
<Kevin147> My brothers laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545, and it seems that the wireless is messed up. He can connect on ethernet, and the internet works. But when he connects with wireless, it connects, but theres no internet...how can I fix this/
<Kevin147> ?*
<aidrocsid> lol still busy rs0832?
<ooga> BluesKaj: just bought it yesterday ... brand spanking new ...
<rs0832> aidrocsid, tell me:)
<Dr_Willis_> ooga:  i tend to let windows 7 resize the windows partitions. leving part unallocated
<BluesKaj> ooga, yes but if your hardware is real new or too old the live cd won't boot ...I had that prob in the past and had to use the 'alternate install' cd which worked
<rs0832> induz, hmm i dont know if it supports using goldendict
<rs0832> aidrocsid, what did you need help with?
<ben_alman> ok
<ooga> BluesKaj: I tried the alt CD ... same problem ... alt CD can't detect/mount the CD once the install starts ...
<rs0832> induz, if you can tell me where or who told you that it could, i can help better
<Kevin147> My brothers laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545, and it seems that the wireless is messed up. He can connect on ethernet, and the internet works. But when he connects with wireless, it connects, but theres no internet...how can I fix this?
<ooga> Dr_Willis_: no windows on the drive ... Blank HD ...
<aidrocsid> Well, rs0832, I can't boot into my wubi install. It complains about wubildr but all the files are in C:\ubuntu\winboot
<Dr_Willis_> ooga:  You could partition the HD befor you evne stat the installer if you wanted. via gparted or fdisk.
<rs0832> aidrocsid, all the files are there, including wubildr.cfg?
<aidrocsid> yes
<rs0832> aidrocsid, can you tell me the error?
<BluesKaj> ooga, well the only alternatve I can think of is to format the HDD first, any other suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis_> ooga:  but You said it was having issues seeing the cdrom. - You could even set up the ISO file on a little hard drive partition and set grub2 up and boot fromt he HD to install to the rest of the HD.
<aidrocsid> wubildr + .cfg and .mbr
<bibic682> Kevin147: Have you tried ndiswrapper with the windows driver for the wireless card?
<aidrocsid> ya brb
<rs0832> aidrocsid, k
<Kevin147> No, its a broadcom wireless driver. It works on some wireless modems, but ours, it won't work.
<opal_froot> does ubuntu have anything like superfetch ?
<Dr_Willis_> opal_froot:  and whats superfeatch do?
<Kevin147> bibic682: ^^
<ooga> BluesKaj: no way to mount the CD after the fact?
<rs0832> Kevin147, you have a broadcom modem?
<opal_froot> its aggressive prefetch
<Kevin147> rs0832: no, my brother has a broadcom driver for his wireless, I do also, but mine works, his doesn't.
<opal_froot> ie loads a lot of stuff into memory before its neded
<opal_froot> needed
<ooga> Dr_Willis_: maybe I'll try a usb stick ...
<rs0832> Kevin147, same wireless modem?
 * ooga sighs
<Kevin147> rs0832: yup
<rs0832> Kevin147, are you sure that the drivers are installed properly? did it work before?
<bibic682> Kevin147: Try ndiswrapper...I've had similar probs with a different wireless card....but never the less, you should try it . If it doesn't work you are no farther out
<BluesKaj> ooga, make sure have your boot sequence boots the cdrom first
<nijabo> Hi *buntu
<Braber01> Hi I have a server set up and I can't get talk to work.
<rob|> anyone running a eeepc 1015pem with working bluetooth?
<ooga> BluesKaj: already done ... install starts on alt CD and I can't get past the CD detect/mount part ...
<Kevin147> rs0832: when I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, it did it automatically being connected to ethernet, I did the same thing to his, and it shows wireless networks and everything, its just when you connect to the wireless the internet won't work.
<Kevin147> We went on vacation and just got back yesterday, and he connected to some guys wireless and it worked.
<hilux> bibic682, score, that did the trick
<rs0832> Kevin147, hmm then i can only think of a configuration problem.. did you install any updates?
<ooga> I'm going to go try the usb memory stick ...
<Mouldy> hey guys. What command is it that runs the menu that comes up when you press the power button in gnome? It asks whether you want to shutdown, restart, suspend etc I would like to get that command to run when the power button is pressed in openbox, but don't know how. Any ideas?
<hilux> bibic682, never been so happy to see a progress bar in my life ;)
<Kevin147> rs0832: yeah I installed updates on both.
<Kevin147> rs0832: I think I did anyway. let me check.
<rs0832> Kevin147, ok.. check if both have the same kernel versions
<sapphz> Mouldy: you after the command to just shoutdown ot to bring up the options?
<bibic682> hilux: Same thing here when I use the windows driver....glad to see that
<coz_> Mouldy,   did you try  ctrl+alt+delete?
<Mouldy> sapphz, to bring up the options
<sapphz> sorry no idea
<Mouldy> coz_, ctrl alt del didn't seem to do anything
<Kevin147> rs0832: Forgot to update his. I'll be back later if it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> sorry ooga , I'm out of ideas altho the usb stick install might work , but I'm not familiar with procedure.
<rs0832> Kevin147, wait
<Kevin147> rs0832: yes?
<coz_> Mouldy,  ok hold on
<rs0832> Kevin147, so yours works right? or was that his? the wireless, i mean
<coz_> Mouldy,     dbus-send --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Shutdown
<Kevin147> Mine works. I have a Lenovo G550, he has a Dell Inspiron 1545, but same wireless card. His won't work, but mine does.
<Kevin147> rs0832: ^^
<rs0832> Kevin147, ah ok.. good luck then :)
<Kevin147> rs0832: thanks
<coz_> Mouldy,   that should bring up the shut down dialog ui
<padron> bibic682, im curious as to why the linux driver was such crap ?
<rs0832> aidrocsid,
<induz> rs0832, its on Goldendict website
<Mouldy> coz_, thanks - but it didn't seem to do anything. Does it rely on daemons that I might not have running?
<rs0832> induz, you have the link?
<realubot> How do I get the information about what driver a USB mobile modem uses? Is there any way to check what driver a device uses so that I know whatever I need to blacklist it or not?
<coz_> Mouldy,  well dbus has to be running
<Rockj> hm, anyone could assist me in installing acerhk-source package for getting my wireless to work? I'd want to make sure that the acerhk packages always gets recompiled and installed after new kernel updates since im giving away my laptop to my sister..
<coz_> Mouldy,    see if  gnome-session-save --kill    <<  that is the logout dialot UI
<YouArePwned> I have a problem with AMD graphics card
<YouArePwned> More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10296329&postcount=49
<YouArePwned> Can someone please help me?
<bibic682> Padron: Don't have any idea, but at one time installing 9.04 i had to put another wireless card in and it was a linksys and the ubuntu driver worked great, but the realtek drivers for ubuntu suck
<YouArePwned> Please
<FloodBot3> YouArePwned: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<induz> rs0832, http://goldendict.org/
<gobbe> Rockj: there's no way to make some package compiled and installed after kernel-packages updates
<coz_> Mouldy,  and did you copy paste that dbus command I gave?
<induz> rs0832, do u use Goldendict?
<rs0832> induz, no, i mean about the plugin
<gobbe> Rockj: you could backlist kernel-updates and do it manually every now and then
<rs0832> induz, nope
<Rockj> gobbe: yes there is, graphicsdrivers uses it. dont know the name of it, some posthook function
<edson> Olá
<Mouldy> coz_, dbud does seem to be running. gnome-session-save --kill gave an warning: Failed to call logout: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<induz> rs0832, forvo.com
<Mouldy> coz_, yes, copy and pasted the dbugs command
<Mouldy> *dbus
<coz_> Mouldy, ooo   something is up for sure on that end then
<padron> bibic682, yea that is what I had read as well, i was just glad i was able to get a tiny ammount of function from the linux driver because I had to d/l ndiswrapper , heh
<edson> Alguém a fim de tc/
<coz_> Mouldy,   you want to shut down you can also try  in terminal    sudo  init 0
<induz> rs0832, i dont know how to asseble goldendict with forvo.com
<coz_> Mouldy,  that is a zero not the letter "o:
<padron> bibic682, once I did that I fired it up and pointed it to the driver and rebooted, bingo
<Mouldy> coz_, yeah. I know how to shutdown via cli - but I was hoping to re-assign that gui dialog to my power button - like it is in gnome
<coz_> Mouldy,   that dbus command should definitly bring up the shutdown dialog for you
<edson> bye bye
<Alan502> Would somebody be so kind to help me get Jinput on ubuntu 10.04?
<StrangeCharm> how do i override a changed key in ssh?
<Koopa516> Anybody know any good Python guides? (ubuntu compatible)
<coz_> Alan502,  are you on maverick ?
<Mouldy> coz_, I'm assuming that dbus command is what gnome-session-save calls?
<coz_> Alan502,   so  did you try   sudo apt-get install jinput
<coz_> Mouldy,  well it is going through dbus to run the session manager  and it should quick and precise
<bibic682> Padron: Had same prob after install, very little connection and had to download ndiswrapper...all in a days install i guess:)
<Benkinooby> hi, i need to enable a second monitor "blindly". i use 'xrandr --output VGA-1 --auto' but i think mabye VGA-1 is not the correct one. what other combinations are possible? i am on a laptop
<rs0832> induz, sorry , i cant seem to figure it out either.. i have never used it
<coz_> Alan502,  that package should be in the  Universe  repository
<coz_> !jinput
<Mouldy> coz_, hmm, can you think of any reason why that dbus command silently does nothing and the gnome-session-manager command does nothing with that warning? It works absolutely fine when I hit the power button in gnome :s
<induz> rs0832, I will figure later as I use Goldendict
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, check output of "xrandr"
<rs0832> induz, good luck :)
<Alan502> coz_, I know, sorry, I'm on karmic
<coz_> Mouldy,  off hand no... my routine would be to first run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    then reboot   with   init 6  and start again to see if any of those commands  run....
<Rockj> but does source-packages in debian have any guidelines on how to install em?
<coz_> mmm
<Rockj> aptitude/apt-get install package etc for normal packages, but what about source packages?
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, i said i have to do it blindly. so i can not see any output on the screen:(
<coz_> Rockj,   generally in a source package,,,once extracted... there should be a  README  or   INSTALL   file
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, how about remote-login via ssh?
<YouArePwned> can someone please help me with 6850 card?
<YouArePwned> More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10296329&postcount=49
<Rockj> coz_: ok,  but Im keen on using it somehow "ubuntu" way, so id make sure it works after every kernel update etc.
<Mouldy> coz_, hmm, ok thanks for all your help. I'm pretty sure I'm as up to date as 10.04 can be, but I'll double check and reboot anyway just in case (:
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, i allready tried VGA-1,VGA1, DVI-1, DVI1 LSVD1
<Rockj> coz_: if not, I would just aswell download it from a normal webpage like sourceforge
<rs0832> Rockj, use the -b option in apt-get
<vlt_> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 10.10. How can I set the kezboard settings for all users_
<coz_> Mouldy,   I would do that just as habit especially if you have any issue....a dist-upgrade could ..in theory...fix some issues
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, here i have LVDS1 ... but guessing blindly sounds not so smart
<coz_> Rockj,   let me check online hold on
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, install if necessary openssh-server and login remotely
<tas> Why are flash games so slow in full screen??? why they don't make flash plugin faster?? or its just me??
<aidrocsid> ok rs0832 i'm back, the error message is as follows: Try (hd0,0) FAT16: No WUBILDR Try (hd0,1) NTFS5: no wubildr Try (hd0,3) NTFS5: _
<coz_> Rockj,    http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/jinput
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, maybe i should try with knoppix, because this is what i used on this laptop until now. it's not my lapotp and it only has win-xp and vista.  the only reason i asked in this channel was, because xrandr is not specific to any distro. i will swith to the knoppix channel
<rs0832> Rockj, or also --compile or  --build
<aidrocsid> that _ at the end is the cursor
<ZykoticK9> tas, flash on linux is rather poor unfortunately
<Rockj> trying the -b option now to see if it does it wonders
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, thank you for your time and efforts!
<Rockj> its just downloading acerhk-source and "setting up" acerhk-source. Don't see it run m-a or anything
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hmm where is your windows/ubuntu install ?
<tas> ZykoticK9, Why they don't fix it?? there are a lot of good games that can be played via flash, but its poor. >.>
<coz_> Rockj,   use the  git clone command for the git  download on that page
<aidrocsid> Not sure. hd0,1 i thought
<coz_> Rockj,   there is indeed  a  README  text file in there with instructions
<padron> bibic682, yea man, the original driver out of the box could see all the networks, and connect to them, but was worthless, the only thing I ever managed to do with it was get 1/2 of the google main page to load, one time, and never again, so i looked around and located the newest linux driver from realtek and made it etc and that made a difference, if only enough to barely click a few pages and download packages in the kb size , heh
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hmm are you on a livecd?
<ZykoticK9> tas, talk to adobe.
<aidrocsid> but i may be mistaken
<aidrocsid> no
<tas> ZykoticK9, xD
<rs0832> aidrocsid, win?
<coz_> Rockj,     here is the command to download it      git clone git://git.debian.org/pkg-java/jinput.git
<aidrocsid> vista
<aidrocsid> 10.04 in wubi
<Rockj> coz_: why would I have jinput? what I want is acerhk..
<rs0832> aidrocsid, you are booted into win vista now?
<Rockj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/acerhk
<coz_> Rockj,   sorry  wrong person
<aidrocsid> no right now I'm sitting at the windows boot loader
<Alan502> me
<coz_> Alan502,   did you get  jinput?
<aidrocsid> err
<aidrocsid> manager
<Alan502> co
<Alan502> coz_, no :(
<teddymills> teddy  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/bash   <--Not correct.  I want to add a line in sudoers so I do not have to type my password everytime I sudo bash to root.
<Rockj> coz_: hehe, no worries.
<Alan502> coz_, should i look at that git?
<aidrocsid> i had  to restart a million times to catch the error because it disappears right away
<Rockj> rs0832: ok, but apt-get install acerhk-source -b  is supposed to run m-a and various other tools which installs the module aye?
<coz_> Alan502,  yeah   make sure  git-core is installed and then  open a terminal   type    cd  Desktop   then run   git clone git://git.debian.org/pkg-java/jinput.git
<Rockj> rs0832: because nothing happens here basically after installing it. I atleast can't modprobe acerhk
<coz_> Alan502,   in that  file will be a README  text    the build directions are there
<rs0832> Rockj, hmm if you got it with apt-get, the -b option is supposed to build/compile the source
<rs0832> Rockj, maybe it compiled from the kernel.. in that case, when you reboot, you should have an extra boot menu entry for that kernel.. boot into that and then modprobe
<aidrocsid> rs0832: maybe it's corrupt?
<rs0832> aidrocsid, so on windows, where is ubuntu?
<aidrocsid> C:\ubuntu
<aidrocsid> wubildr is in C:\ubuntu\winboot
<rs0832> aidrocsid, that would mean sda1 or hd0,1
<danielsh> I installed some packages and apt-get complained that /etc/pam.d/common-auth was locally modified (which is correct),
<Mouldy> coz_, rebooted and no luck ): Thanks for everything anyway (:
<Rockj> rs0832: hm, it mentions something about make-kpkg in README.Debian
<danielsh> but let me two choices: use my version or overwrite it
<aidrocsid> i'll have to look in windows
<Rockj> that's the debian/ubuntu way of doing it
<danielsh> how can I have it let me view/merge the local and incoming(being installed) changes?
<rs0832> Rockj, yes
<coz_> Mouldy,   not sure what the issue is then... I know that dbus command should run  actually on any ubuntu version that has dbus
<coz_> Mouldy,   someone here may be able to hunt down the issue
<AegNuddel> So Macedonia's educational system uses Ubuntu?
<coz_> AegNuddel,  probably Edubuntu
<induz> ok I am using MS 2007 using Wine on ubuntu karmic How can i type in Hindi??
<rs0832> Rockj, you could try whats mentioned there.. the build option will only do as much as is specified to be build by the software authors configs after all
<AegNuddel> coz_, yes
<Rockj> rs0832: I got no idea on how that works. but there is also a line about "module-assistant auto-install acerhk" should do the trick (installs only for the current running kernel) ... but it does basically nothing... just sits there hanging on 0% (building starting)
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hold on
<Mouldy> coz_, it's strange how it just does nothing. I would have expected it to throw some sort of error up if anything had gone wrong
<coz_> AegNuddel,  oh boy ...I must be having a bad day ... saying the right things to the wrong person :)
<AegNuddel> coz_, but just the fact of the matter is our local school district is suffering so many budget cuts.  I think it would be a good alternative
<Mouldy> are there any resident dbus experts online at the moment?
<coz_> Mouldy,   yes for sure... a dialog should come up ... you probably have seen it if not I can screenshot it but that doesnt help
<rs0832> Rockj, hmm i guess you could reboot and see if the extra kernel has been added then.. or check in /boot
<bibic682> Padron: I think ndiswrapper will solve most peoples wireless connection problems
<rs0832> aidrocsid, windows boots fine right?
<aidrocsid> yeah
<AegNuddel> coz_, what?  That is what I meant :) Just saying you're right
<aidrocsid> luckily it seems i finally cleared up its virus/malware problems or i'd be in a real pinch
<coz_> Mouldy,  the one person I know of ...one of the devs in compiz is not online right now
<System_Default_0> Hi all. I'm exporting my openoffice presentation as a SWF movie. But the default movie player, doesn't recognize it. What can I do?
<coz_> AegNuddel,  yeah i figured that out  after you you said "yes"   apparenlty you were speaking to someone else ,, i apologize
<kasun> hi, What's your preference on the "fast" loading pdf reader for ubuntu? Document viewer surely does not qualify, neither okular nor foxit!! I have a pdf with lot of images. It's frustrating to view using those viewers!
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hmm can you edit the wubildr.cfg and pastebin it?
<Mouldy> coz_, have you got a name so I can keep an eye out for them?
<AegNuddel> coz_, no.  just a general statement
<coz_> Mouldy,   that would be  maniac
<xangua> System_Default_0: installed restricted extras¿
<coz_> AegNuddel,  ah ok :)
<Mouldy> coz_, thanks
<budak> :)
<xangua> kasun: epdf i believe is called
<xangua> there is also xpdf
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hmm seems like it is a common thing..
<coz_> Mouldy,  but if it is not a compiz specific issue I am not sure he would  do anything although cant hurt to ask.... let me check if there are channels for this
<System_Default_0> xangua: No. Using Ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> System_Default_0: well, then what are you waiting¿
<kasun> ok, going to try. thanks xangua
<AegNuddel> coz_, I just think it's te type of thing Louisiana could benefit from!
<AegNuddel> the
<rs0832> aidrocsid, you might dislike this post but the guy does have commendable reputation - http://askubuntu.com/questions/4163/wubildr-mbr-missing-or-corrupt
<AegNuddel> coz_, I just think it's te type of thing Louisiana could benefit from!
<AegNuddel> the
<coz_> Mouldy,   I dont see any dbus specific channels however, you could also try the ##linux channel
<Dr_Willis_> System_Default_0:  try a differnt movie player perhaps. vlc, or mplayer
<rs0832> aidrocsid, but i have an idea
<aidrocsid> http://pastebin.com/QceG6QjV
<rs0832> aidrocsid, open up C:/boot.ini
<Mouldy> coz_, I just tried #dbus on a limb and found something :D I'll  ask around there
<rs0832> aidrocsid, and pastebin that too
<System_Default_0> xangua: I can't install any updates, is not safe for Ubuntu 10.10, I mean is not stable as other Distros.
<coz_> AegNuddel,  i agree,,,   and should be considered.... I know that the city of Largo florida has completely switched to linux  for then entire  city government
<bibic682> System_default_0: try viewing under VLC
<coz_> AegNuddel,   an educational  switch to linux would benefit the entire city there as well
<KM0201> System_Default_0: why can you not install updates?
<System_Default_0> bibic682: Thanks.
<xangua> ...
<System_Default_0> Because the last time, I installed these updates, my system screwed up.
<aidrocsid> odd it's not in
<aidrocsid> C:
<aidrocsid> \
<System_Default_0> I had to install it again.
<rs0832> aidrocsid,  it has to be
<KM0201> System_Default_0: well just "not updating" is not the answer...
<induz> Words2007 on wine help please??
<aidrocsid> thai have bootmgr.efi
<rs0832> aidrocsid, type C:\boot.ini in the file browser
<KM0201> rs0832: is this another wubi problem?...
<coz_> induz,   you may want to go to the #winehq   channel :)
<rs0832> KM0201, :) yes
<AegNuddel> coz_, I'll go to the news site...see about the Hot Button issues on our local news
<aidrocsid> nope lol
<KM0201> rs0832: lol, i'm sure glad its so easy
<coz_> AegNuddel,   cool
<System_Default_0> Well, Im' gonna try VLC.
<aidrocsid> its easy? :o
<rs0832> KM0201, o.0 id love to hear it :)
<aidrocsid> weird its not there rs0832
<bibic682> System_default_0: If that doesn't work try install moremultimedia codecs
<System_Default_0> Ok, thanks.
<rs0832> KM0201, o.o
<aidrocsid> maybe its hidden
<Crixtiano> i want to be free...
<Crixtiano> i want to be free to buy a refriiii...
<coz_> AegNuddel,  not to get too offtopic here ...but the switch to linux for any endeavor is going to need planning... find out who has already switched  and how  ,, you can look up   daveLargo blog... he is the fellow responsible for switching largo florida to linux  + compiz  <, by the way
<rs0832> aidrocsid, it is.. go to the cp, then folder options
<Crixtiano> I offer a refrii to Ubuntu people
<System_Default_0> Also, when I'm running the slide show, those animations are too slow.
<rs0832> aidrocsid, then on the tab with all the checkboxes (i forget the name) uncheck any that dont display system files and hidden files
<aidrocsid> yeah just did that
<coz_> System_Default_0,  slide show with which  application?
<rs0832> aidrocsid, k, did it work?
<System_Default_0> Openoffice.org
<aidrocsid> much better
<coz_> System_Default_0, mmm I have never used that for a slide show
<AegNuddel> davelargo ok
<rs0832> KM0201, you were saying?..
<geektribe> Hi, does anyone know how to connect Nokia S60 5th Edition phones with Ubuntu, so that I can use both tethering and file management at the same time??
<aidrocsid> :\
<aidrocsid> still no boot.ini
<rs0832> aidrocsid, there is some other tool that lets you view it too i think
<KM0201> rs0832: huH?.. i must have missed something
<BluesKaj> System_Default_0, maybe picasa will work for you
<rs0832> KM0201, were you telling us something earlier?.. you trailed of into nothing :)
<rs0832> KM0201, about wubi
<KM0201> rs0832: just making a wise comment about how easy WUbi is..lol... did you get his problem fixed?
<System_Default_0> BluesKaj: Picasa? Ok, thanks I'm gonna check.
<geektribe>  Hi, does anyone know how to connect Nokia S60 5th Edition phones with Ubuntu, so that I can use both tethering and file management at the same time??
<kmck> Hello!
<coz_> System_Default_0,   the default imageviewer is capable of slideslows i believe as is shotwell  and quite a few other applications available
<rs0832> KM0201, ah ok :).. working on it.
<aidrocsid> i didn't use wubi for easiness KM0201 lol
<aidrocsid> partitioning is easy too
<KM0201> rs0832: well good luck
<Dr_Willis_> geektribe:  you checked the forums yet? that may be doable.. or impossible.. :) the odds of 1 out of the 1000 people here having done that. are rather low.
<KM0201> aidrocsid: well then why on earth would you use it?...
<rs0832> KM0201, thanks :)
<aidrocsid> to avoid repartitioning
<KM0201> aidrocsid: you don't consider that "ease of use"...?
<aidrocsid> well i guess
<geektribe> Dr_Willis, Ya I checked forums, also tried S60 Remote, didn't worked, I use for any one task at a time, either Tethering or as mass storage, can't get both.
<Dr_Willis_> 'ease of installing'
<aidrocsid> but it's not like repartitioning is hard
<KM0201> Dr_Willis_: i'll concede tht
<Dr_Willis_> geektribe:  it may not be doable...
<bgils> #blu-ray
<aidrocsid> It's easier than this broken wubi stuff lol
<master_> has anyone had trouble getting eduke to work with hrp
<KM0201> aidrocsid: so why didn't you just partition the drive and install?
<Dr_Willis_> wubi = pain.
<aidrocsid> well that's what i'm gonna do now
<geektribe> Dr_Willis_, ok :-(
<aidrocsid> gotta find a cd though
<KM0201> i just can't imagine anyone who's partitioned a drive before, even fathoming using Wubi... baffles the mind.
<kmck> I am trying to play an online game on pogo.com and I'm not quite sure if the games on the site use flash or java but I've tried to open/play the games okn both the chromium web browser and the firefox browser but for some reason neither of them are working nor will they open the games... i tested my flash player and it seems to be up-to-date, however I believe my Java is outdated, but i don't know how to update it... i think i'm using icedtea? could a
<aidrocsid> I might have been out of cds
<geektribe> Dr_Willis_, do I need any runtime dependencies if I try running Nokia PC Suite under Wine.
<rs0832> aidrocsid, hmm seems boot options are messed up in vista..
<rs0832> kmck, it uses java (pogo)
<aidrocsid> rs0832: I don't understand why boot.ini isn't there
<KM0201> rs0832: what isn't messed up in Vista?
<trojanking> rs0832, i am back
<xangua> !java
<xangua> kmck: then use java instead of the openjdk
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rs0832> KM0201, i agree completely :)
<trojanking> i couldn't fix the problem with installing that stuff
<rs0832> trojanking, hmm
<kmck> xangua: i don't know how... i know this sounds ridiculous but i don't know how to switch from icedtea to java?
<trojanking> i got to a stage and got a different message not in manual
<Alan502> coz_, sorry i was afk, thanks but, it says that it depends on jutils being on the libraries?
<xangua> ...
<rs0832> aidrocsid, ok.. you are going to have to use msconfig
<rs0832> aidrocsid, they replaced boot.ini with bce.exe or something like that... can you find something like bce.cfg or something?
<trojanking> rs0832, i stoped at gedit etc/wvdial.conf
<rs0832> trojanking, what error?
<Pici> kmck, xangua: Use   sudo update-java-alternatives  to switch which version of java you are using.
<aidrocsid> can i do it through msconfig?
<denile> rs0832, Are you a robot? You were on here helping people all night?
<aidrocsid> yeah i'll look for that
<bullgard4> [Lucid] sound-juicer crashes when I press the »Extract« button. If I start Sound Juicer in a terminal I obtain the warning »(sound-juicer:4151): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()« (See http://pastebin.com/WKfQhdvf .) How to proceed?
<trojanking> so such file or directory
<rs0832> denile, :)
<sacarlson> geektribe: did you ever look at this: http://gagravarr.org/series-60/
<coz_> Alan502,  hold on let me check something
<rs0832> denile, it is nearly bed time now... it was day for me
<Alan502> coz_, ok
<denile> rs0832, ah ok :)
<kmck> Pici: ok so here is my next question... when you say to use sudo update-java.. ect, is that suppose to be done in the 'terminal' and do i just type it in like if i were using the command prompt in windows?
<rs0832> trojanking, ah.. whats your isp?
<System_Default_0> I'm trying to connect to MSN protocol through Empathy, but this is not working.
<Pici> kmck: Open a terminal, then type that.
<geektribe> sacarlson: Ok, looking it.
<System_Default_0> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<bibic682> kmck: Try installing jre for ubuntu
<coreGrl> hi
<NooPish> Is it possible to install ubuntu on uefi PC?
<aidrocsid> nothing like that :(
<rs0832> aidrocsid, in C:\boot on vista
<kmck> bibic682: i don't know what that is or how to do that? :(
<trojanking> rs0832, i any help pls?
<aidrocsid> BCD
<coreGrl> I've a wifi connection, with windows I can connect normally and it works, on ubuntu, the signal power seems less, and sometimes I can't connect, rebooting on windows it work perfectly, any hint?
<rs0832> kmck, applications menu>accesories>terminal
<kmck> i hate that i don't know anything about Ubuntu or how to run the system but i'm seriously very confused
<coz_> Alan502,  look here    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jinput/20100502+dfsg-3/+build/1793694
<rs0832> trojanking, yes.. can you tell me your isp?
<rs0832> aidrocsid, just the exe?
<trojanking> starcomms
<kmck> rs0832: ok so i did that and it asked for a password and i hit enter and then a list of things came up, but i'm stuck and don't know what to do now?
<trojanking> nigeria
<Alan502> coz_, thanks :) let's see
<rs0832> trojanking, website?
<coz_> Alan502,   there are 3  deb packages listed there ... I have no idea if this is going to help but one of the issues on ubuntu apparenlty is the libjutils package not being in the repositories
<bibic682> kmck: give me a moment and I will give you the text to put in your terminal
<rs0832> kmck, thats good then.. its done and now you have the prompt to enter more commands :)
<kmck> bibic682: you are a miracle! you have no idea
<coz_> Alan502,  also read this to see what I mean    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/jinput/20100502+dfsg-3
<rs0832> kmck, is the last thing you see on your screen a '$' ?
<Alan502> coz_, all this is for maverick though?
<kmck> rs0832: yes!! :)
<rs0832> Alan502, do you want to install jinput?
<aidrocsid> i don't know its the one file that isn't showing an extension so probably. i hate vista for that, i even turned extensions back on
<xangua> System_Default_0: latest emesene and pidgin work with no problems; you could also trying install msn-pecan and change your MSN accout in empathy to WLM (works with pidgin too)
<Alan502> rs0832, yes, for karmic
<rs0832> kmck, then whatever you entered has finished
<aidrocsid> there's a boot.sdi
<coz_> Alan502,   you are on lulcid?
<bibic682> kmck :  put this in your terminal and it will install java....    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Alan502> coz_, sorry lucid
<Alan502> yes i'm on lucid
<rs0832> aidrocsid, sounds promising ... can you open it in a text editor?
<kmck> rs0832: well the last thing on my terminal is this 'keith@Keiths-Laptop:~$' is that what your talking about?
<trojanking> starcomms nigeria is my isp
<bibic682> The whole line starting with sudo
<rs0832> kmck, yes
<trojanking> rs0832, starcomms nigeria is my isp
<coz_> Alan502,  mm  ok I am puzzled  however... you could google   ubuntu lucid  jinput   or  ubuntu lucid jinput  libjutils
<rs0832> trojanking, do you have their website?
<aidrocsid> i dunno its pretty big
<rs0832> trojanking, maybe it has some info on this
<Alan502> coz_, ok i'll check :D
<kmck> bibic682: thank you, thank you, thank you! you have no idea how long i've been trying to figure this java thing out and reading articles about what to type into the terminal but i always get stuck and never understand where it's going
<aidrocsid> notepad crashed lol
<rs0832> Alan502, try installing libjinput-java... its in maverick's repos but it should work on lucid
<trojanking> no info
<Alan502> rs0832, really?
<dr3af> hello,i used openoffice database to make some changes to my database.how do i apply them to the db now??
<rs0832> Alan502, you can download it from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libjinput&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<aidrocsid> i think i'll just repartition in a live cd then put in an actual installation
<bibic682> kmck: try it
<aidrocsid> i have to leave for work soon anyway
<rs0832> aidrocsid, ok then.. sorry i couldnt help you
<aidrocsid> its ok i appreciate the effort :)
<tintumon> wt is webkit
<rs0832> aidrocsid, i think the problem is because of the bcd replacing the boot.ini though
<rs0832> aidrocsid, :)
<aidrocsid> i don't get why it'd do that after months of use though
<kmck> bibic682: ok tried it and this is what came up.. 'Reading package lists... Done
<kmck> Building dependency tree
<kmck> Reading state information... Done
<kmck> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kmck> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot3> kmck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kmck> is only available from another source
<kmck> Package sun-java6-fonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rs0832> aidrocsid, any updates?
<aidrocsid> to windows? no.
<kmck> oh i'm sorry! i didn't know that was going to flood
<rs0832> aidrocsid, and ubuntu ?
<Dantix> hi all, with lvm I could backup folder shared via NFS without need to stop NFS server?
<aidrocsid> Not yesterday, I don't think
<rs0832> trojanking, does the usb device have any mass storage?
<aidrocsid> the last thing I did was move my wine folder out of the virtual drive
<tintumon> wt is webkit ?a browser?
<rs0832> aidrocsid, k
<rs0832> tintumon, webkit is a browser engine
<rs0832> aidrocsid, how big was the bcd.sdi?
<tintumon> rs0832:wts d merit?
<aidrocsid> 3,000k or so i think
<tintumon> rs0832:iam goin to buy a fon
<rs0832> tintumon, sorry? buy what?
<airtonix> how does one check if a package is installed progamatically using python ?
<tintumon> rs0832:smartphone
<xangua> tintumon: chomium and safari uses webkit; also others light browsers for linux
<rs0832> aidrocsid, ah ok..
<aidrocsid> not config-file size lol
<bibic682> kmck: What version r u running?
<rs0832> aidrocsid, well, you can try a reinstall of wubi
<rs0832> aidrocsid, yes :) exactly
<kmck> bibic682: of ubuntu? 10.10
<ALPADRINO> HI
<rs0832> tintumon, webkit is like the heart of the browser
<tintumon> rs0832:micromax hav html5 and webkit
<rs0832> tintumon, many browsers use webkit as their engine
<aidrocsid> it's cool, i will give ubuntu more breathing room this time too
<rs0832> aidrocsid, yes thats better
<milamber> kmck: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-java-jre-and-java-plugin.html
<tintumon> rs0832:but it hav no java
<rs0832> aidrocsid, even for fixing boot problems:)
<bismay> rs0832:hiiiiiiii
<rs0832> tintumon, the phone?
<rs0832> bismay, hi:)
<bismay> i installed aptoncd
<cptblood> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/sr0=mvl-ksks.iso
<cptblood> growisofs: no genisoimage options are permitted with =, aborting...
<Denco> Hi all. I uninstalled Xfce from my Ubuntu 10.10 with command on this site: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome .... Now I can't run my ubuntu, just black screen. Is there any way how can I retrieve ubuntu before installing Xfce or to working ubuntu? Thx
<cptblood> how to fix?
<rs0832> bismay, and how did it work out?
<bibic682> kmck: you might have to try  it again, I am using 9.04....Don't know if it makes a difference/ I have installed this many times and always works
<bismay> rs0832:but it cant find all the packages
<tintumon> rs0832:micromax andro
<aidrocsid> it's nice to know that windows works ok now
<tintumon> rs0832:i hav 2 choice when considerin my budget
<abe> hello everyone, i have a technical question regarding partioning my hard drives.
<rs0832> aidrocsid, :) yes
<aidrocsid> lol it was a horrid mess for a while
<tintumon> rs0832:lg galaxy 5&micromax andro
<bismay> rs0832:it only finds thode packages which are installed by apt package manager
<rs0832> aidrocsid, :) good luck with the rest of it
<milamber> bibic682: the correct repository has to be enabled
<aidrocsid> :) thanks
<rs0832> bismay, and which other one s do you want to install?
<bismay> rs0832:and i have a very few packages which are installed by apt package manger
<abe> I have 2 partions on my hardrive.  the first is empty and the second is what i am using . How can I bring the empty partion to the bootable partion?
<rs0832> trojanking, does the usb have any mass storage? can you mount it?
<aidrocsid> Someone should give you a medal you've been doing support for like 12 hours at least
<bismay> rs0832:all others have been installed by dpkg package manager
<ooga> update: well, I got the install started ... I made a usb flash drive, but that didn't boot ... so I booted with the CD and left the flash drive in and it started ... go figure ... :)
<rs0832> aidrocsid, ah thanks:)
<rs0832> tintumon, hmm k
<grigoriades> guys do you know any program like google earth that works on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> bismay: so how did you install the ones without packages?  you could create your own deb files
<rs0832> grigoriades, google earth works on ubuntu
<annecy> grigoriades: Google earth
<hidnshadows> I need to make a freshly DBANned hard drive usable as an external HDD, how would I do this?
<xangua> grigoriades: ...
<KM0201> rs0832: thats' the second time i've saw you on a marathon support chat w/ wubi... lol.
<bibic682> kmck:First you need to check multiverse repository enabled
<milamber> grigoriades: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<tintumon> ok bye thnx 4 hlp nd gud nyt
<rs0832> KM0201, hmm you mean since this morning?
<bismay> sacarlson: no dpkg package mangement
<rs0832> tintumon, :) bye
<dr3af>  hello,i used openoffice database to make some changes to my database.how do i apply them to the db now??
<KM0201> no... the other was a fwe days ago.
<kmck> milamber: ok so i did that, and the guide says that it should be showing me this > '"http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner"' however when i pull it up its showing this > '"http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner"'
<bibic682> Thanks, milamber
<smw> dr3af, aren
<rs0832> KM0201, hmm k.. i tend to forget because of my bp
<KM0201> lol
<smw> dr3af, aren't they applied automatically?
<annecy> grigoriades: webupd8 have a tutorial on how to install the latest version
<sacarlson> bismay: no dpkg?  you don't use it?
<cptblood> can anyone help me with growisofs?
<rs0832> KM0201, :) it gets annoying at times
<dr3af> smw: no :(
<KM0201> rs0832: i can only imagine.
<rs0832> KM0201, :)
<grigoriades> annecy> thanks
<bismay> <sacarlson>what are you trying to say??
<cptblood> how do i specify an iso file in growisofs? /dev/sr0=iso.name.iso wont work, but is described accordingly
<grigoriades> <milamber> thanks
<grigoriades> <annecy> thanks
<milamber> kmck: then your system is saying that it is running 10.04, go to sysem >> about ubuntu
<milamber> kmck: and the first line will tell you which version of ubuntu you are running
<bibic682> kmck: once that repository is checked you should be good to go. Try    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<zesoze> does openJDK has a java console for firefox?
<bismay> rs0832:can you suggest any other options??
<zesoze> I can't find where initialize it
<sacarlson> bismay: I'm trying to under stand how you install the software.  I guess you mean you use dpkg that is what apt-get uses it's just a frunt end to it
<rs0832> bismay, sorry i missed part of your question now.. what do you want to install?
<aspire> ciao
<aspire> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kmck> milamber: this is what the first line says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04- the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012."
<smw> !es | aspire
<ubottu> aspire: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rs0832> kmck, but you are on 10?
<kmck> bibic682: i so appreciate all of your help! i'm just confused because it is telling me that i'm running an older version then i think i actually am
<kmck> rs0832: yes, every time i restart my computer it says right in the middle of the screen "UBUNTU 10.10"
<bismay> rs0832:aptoncd can't include all the packages
<milamber> rs0832: isn't that a known issue?
<rs0832> milamber, yes it is
<rs0832> bismay, which others do you want to install?
<bismay> rs0832:i have 2000 packages installed and aptoncd only shows 243 packages
<milamber> kmck: the difference you are talking about in the guide versus what you have shouldn't matter.
<kmck> rs0832: how can i be using something that was released in april of 2011?? am i seeing this right?
<bibic682> kmck: I don't know the rest of the prob...good luck
<kmck> milamber: how can i be using something that was released in april of 2011?? am i seeing this right?
<bismay> rs0832:
<rs0832> kmck, dont worry about it... its just a mistake.. you are running 10:)
<rs0832> bismay, yes,
<bismay> rs0832:eyecandy packages like compz
<kmck> rs0832: ok just wondering hahaha
<bismay> google earth
<rs0832> kmck, :D
<bismay> rs0832:
<milamber> kmck: you are. it is a bug. you are new to ubuntu right? let's get your java running and then i'll point you in the direction of getting to know how we did it.
<bismay> rs0832:all the packages of kde desktop environment
<abe> How can i apply my unallocated hard drive space to my ubuntu partion?
<kmck> milamber: yes, actually brand new, and very confused... and very scared because i don't want to mess anything up haha
<Ryu_Kurisu> ;controls
<bismay> rs0832:but it only shows only 243 packages
<rs0832> bismay, hmm
<kmck> milamber: so should i click on the lucid line in my software sources it is under 'unsupported update' is that ok?
<Ryu_Kurisu> ;controls
<Ryu_Kurisu> ;controls | Ryu_Kurisu
<bismay> rs0832:which has only jdk some linux header files
<sacarlson> bismay: when I installed my new system and wanted all the apps from the first I used this method,  might this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<rs0832> bismay, ok.. 1 sec
<em> Do any of you have any answers for how you keep Maverick from permanently losing the display any time you keep the lid closed on the HP Pavilion dv6 for more than 5 minutes?
<zxd> what's the kernel argument to disable loading framebuffer
<milamber> kmck: yes, that is what you want
<xangua> system>preferences>screensaver em ; or try energy
<sidp> can someone please sugggest a firewall for 10.10? i have firestarter as of now. is that good enough to do the job/
<sacarlson> bismay: it just creates a list of all applications loaded on the first and instructs dselect on the new system to install all of them
<KM0201> sidp: i believe all of htem are jus a GUI front for ufw.. ..
<em> xangua: yep. I did all that. i have it all on the least agressive settings Even on just "blank screen" as opposed to "suspend or hibernate' it loses display and never comes back.
<arooni-mobile___> so i dragged a bunch of mp3s to my iphone 3g at the top level in my iphone file system but i dont see any music when i open my ipod thing.  i CANT transfer with itunes cuz i have linux.  should i move my music somewhere else?
<denile> zxd, you mean like nofb?
<asdas> -bash: nano: command not found
<xangua> sidp: firestarter is just a GUI
<ooga> Progress: I can now get to "Disk Setup" in the kubuntu installer, but none of the buttons do anything ... add, change or New Partition Table ... any ideas?
<kmck> milamber: ok so i selected the two lines and closed out of it and clicked reload and it looked like it was downloading something and then everything went away... so, so far so good i believe, now the next step says to search for sun java in the software center but 36 things came up, am i suppose to download and install them all?
<asdas> -bash: nano: command not found , -bash: gedit: command not found  .... what should i try ???
<bismay> sacarlson:but if i dont have any intenet connection then i cant install these packages
<zxd> denile: nofb does it?
<sidp> KM0201,  xangua so that will do the job right? i don't want to use the cui to configure ufw. not too comfortable with it
<rs0832> bismay, actually,
<sacarlson> bismay: true but you will have a list of all the deb files that they have scripts to download
<kmck> milamber: ok, i see that i can type it in the terminal to download
<milamber> kmck: use the terminal command: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<KM0201> sidp: i've never heard of xangua....
<bismay> rs0832:yes
<sidp> KM0201,  xangua is the other member who replied to my question and not a firewall :p
<bismay> sacarlson:that is helpful
<asdas> -bash: nano: command not found , -bash: gedit: command not found  .... what should i try ?????
<rs0832> bismay, there is one really simple way... it is not a very posh/professional way, but it might work in a very simple way
<KM0201> sidp: oh...lol..
<sidp> haha
<bibic682> kmck:  try     sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts       you should be good to go now
<bismay> rs0832:may i know please
<KM0201> sidp: the whole point is.. .Firestarter is just a GUI for a firewall that Ubuntu already has built in.. it's not an actual firewall program...
<bibic682> it won't hurt to try
<denile> zxd, try nofb. if it doesnt work try nomodeset
<KM0201> sidp: i use a router, frankly because i hate software firewalls.
<sidp> KM0201, that means i don't need to worry about the firewall then right? ubuntu takes care of it on its own?
<rs0832> bismay, you can use the -d opption of apt-get
<milamber> sidp: as a sysadmin you *always* have to worry about the firewall
<KM0201> sidp: well, by default, all ports are open, if you have a concern and need to close some ports, or whatever...
<bismay> rs0832:what it does?
<rs0832> bismay, just run 2 commands for each package you want to install... sudo apt-get install -d <package> and sudo apt-get build-dep -d <package>
<KM0201> milamber: he never mentioned he was a sysadmin
<sidp> KM0201,  i thought they were closed by default. milamber so unless i'm sudo'ing, theres no need to worry?
<KM0201> sidp: i'm sorry, cloed by default...
<kmck> milamber: yay!!! i think it's working, i am now at a blueish screen that says "configuring sun-java6-jre" what do i do here?
<milamber> KM0201: if he is worrying about the firewall he is administering at least one system :)
<kmck> milamber: i've tried hitting enter but nothing is happening?
<KM0201> sidp: are you running some huge network, or is this a home system?
<rs0832> bismay, this will download all the debs that you need to /var/cache/apt/archives... just copy them all to a dvd and then on the new system, cd to the dvd and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<milamber> kmck: follow the prompts. most of the defaults should work
<sidp> KM0201,  ahhh sounds good. one less thing to worry about. hhaha nope it's only one laptop connected to a wifi router at home. nothing else. it doesn't even have any sensitive data on it yet and probably never will but you just got to take the precautions
<kmck> milamber: hahahaha well i'm trying to hit enter or click on "OK" but nothing is happening
<KM0201> milamber: just easier to deal w/ a router i guess... given the fact linux is fairly safe from malware/viruses.. i don't worry about what is going out to much
<rs0832> bismay, that will install everything from the dvd :)
<something3l53> sidp: ubuntu doesnt handle firewalls on its own
<KM0201> sidp: for crying out loud, then don't worry about it...
<rs0832> bismay, but i suggest listening to what sacarlson was telling you.. i have to sleep now :)
<bismay> rs0832:ook
<sidp> something3l53,  we'll i have firestarter with the play button on haha i hope that's enough
<sidp> KM0201,  i guess i shouldn't
<rs0832> bismay, i will be online tomorrow, i can help you with aptoncd then if you still need it :)
<rs0832> bismay, so good luck :)
<bismay> rs0832:gudnight and thank you
<sidp> KM0201, something3l53 , milamber thanks for the inputs :)
<milamber> !screenshot | kmck
<ubottu> kmck: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rs0832> bismay, :)
<rs0832> bye everyone
<asdas> -bash: nano: command not found , -bash: gedit: command not found  .... what should i try ??   or how i install gedit???   2.6.18-164.15.1.el5.028stab068.9 #1 SMP Tue Mar 30 18:07:38 MSD 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bibic682> kmck: arrow over or down until OK highlites then enter on it
<milamber> asdas: nano and gedit are there by default
<milamber> asdas: if you deleted them you can try: sudo apt-get install nano
<sacarlson> asdas: gedit is default installed on ubuntu, what state are you in that you don't already have them?
<kmck> bibic682: that was exactly what i needed! hahaha thank you very much
<kmck> milamber: i just needed to arrow down to 'OK' wow... hahaha
<bibic682> kmck: You need to do that for    YES     also
<milamber> kmck: we all have those moments where palm spontaneously meets forehead
<kmck> milamber: ok so i'm at the '$' and it did a lot of stuff so i think it's done? how do i tell?
<kmck> milamber: hahahahahahah isn't that right! :D
<milamber> kmck: it should be working. what were you doing that required java in the first place?
<kmck> milamber:  i was trying to play a game on pogo.com
<tas> How to pause and resume playback in Rhythmbox?
<abradley> how would one setup a usb wifi dongle via cli?
<kmck> milamber: can i close out of the terminal?
<milamber> kmck: i would say restart the browser and try that again.
<tas> via keyboard
<tas> xD
<coz_> tas,   just hit the PLAY  button once for pause  I blieve
<milamber> kmck: yes, type: exit
<coz_> tas,   maybe even the "space"  bar might do it
<kmck> milamber:  ok i'm going to restart my computer and i'll try it and come back in a minute and let you know how it goes! i'm excited!! :D
<sacarlson> abradley: try iwconfig
<abradley> sacarlson, thanks a lot
<milamber> kmck: you don't have to restart whole computer
<kmck> milamber:  oh ok let me try
<milamber> kmck: just restart the browser
<tas> ok new question! how to change the ctrl+space combination of pausing and resuming? cuz my synapse has same thingy.
<kmck> milamber:  by just closing and reopening i'm assuming, correct
<tas> coz_, I found its ctrl+space
<coz_> tas,  ah ok   chaning that I am not real sure unless it is under the  system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts  which it probably is
<milamber> kmck: yes (just be sure to close all instances (if you have more than one browser open they all have to be closed))
<tas> coz_, theres no such thing as keyboard shortcuts in it xD
<g364542> bismay:
<coz_> tas,  no on the system itself under  the System meny in gnome
<coz_> tas,   rather   System/Preferences/Keyboard shortcuts
<bismay> g364542:hiii
<coz_> tas,  not in rythimbox
<sacarlson> tas: I think it's the one just bellow keyboard,   System>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<KM0201> rs0832: culdn't stay away?
<rs0832> KM0201: :D
<coz_> ok I have to break here...be back later
<tas> coz_ thanks got it
<rs0832> bismay: remembered about this just as i was leaving and thought id tell you (i think this is what you are looking for) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<rs0832> bismay: you create an offline repository and add it to your sources.list.. then you can install software from there using the predownloaded .deb's
<nirazio> What is waiting channel in system monitor ??
<bismay> rs0832:thats a good idea
<rs0832> bismay, k so you can try it.. if you cant do it, ill run you through it tomorrow...
<kmck> milamber: ok so it's still doing the same thing, it is saying that my applet encountered an error, however now at the top it is saying a plugin crashed and it's saying something about icedtea
<gstiger> hi jemand da bin neu hier
<bismay> rs0832:thanks
<rs0832> kmck: before you can use java browser plugin, you have to remove iced tea
<kmck> rs0832: how
<rs0832> kmck: just remove it from synaptic and sun java should replace it in ff if you have installed it
<kmck> rs0832: i want to make sure that it's completely uninstalled
<rs0832> kmck, yes.. remove it from synaptic and it;s done
<rrreimer> hi
<rs0832> kmck, gotta go now.. bye
<kmck> rs0832: bye! thanks again
<rs0832> kmck: and good luck
<rs0832> k bye everyone.. for sure this time :)
<Definity> why the fuck isnt my GUI working
<gstiger> hi jemand deutsch
<milamber> !language !details | Definity
<Myrtti> !language | Definity
<ubottu> Definity: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pici> !language | Definity
<rrreimer> I forgot all the passwords of my user logins on an old ubuntu box, had a look in /mounted_device/etc/passwd but that looks different than the file of another linux, how do I change my root password? that line looks like root:x:0:0:root:....
<gstiger> hallo keiner der deutsch kann
<kmck> milamber: are you still here?
<milamber> kmck: yes
<rrreimer> I'm running a live cd (if you didn't notice the /mounted_device/
<Myrtti> !de | gstiger
<ubottu> gstiger: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vectory> gstiger: ich kann
<vectory> om
<kmck> milamber:  how do i completely un-install icedtea from my system... i'm in the synaptic package manager but i'm confused and don't know what i'm really looking at in here
<milamber> is there any way for me to have the bot deliver multiple messages at once?
<gstiger> ne was für ein wunder
<dury> hi there channel :)
<nightknight> guys im beginner in programming i wana learn how
<nirazio> What is waiting channel in system monitor ??And what it mean "poll_schedule_timeout"
<rrreimer> can somebody tell me where the passwords of a three/four years old ubuntu are stored?
<AbhiJit> nightknight, ##programming
<dury> I got an error in grub when I try to boot win
<nightknight> yeah
<cdubya> does the PUEL version of virtualbox end up being nagware? I don't really want to be bothered every other minute with purchase offers or that junk just to get USB support.
<rpickett2002> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my XP system. Now when I choose Windows, it does not boot. It just sits there with a blinking cursor. But ubuntu boots fine. Can anyone help?
<katycorp> Can anyone tell me if there is any way to play drm'ed wma files in ubuntu? I found some forum posts that said there wasn't, but I couldn't find any from the last year so I was wondering if there was any progress on this
<milamber> kmck: in the quicksearch type iced and all of the packages that match it will show up. all you have to do to uninstall them is deselect them. when you close synaptic it will confirm that you want them removed and then do it
<dury> Error 13: Invalid  or unsupported executable format
<milamber> !grub2 | rpickett2002
<ubottu> rpickett2002: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bismay> sacarlson:hii
<rpickett2002> Thanks for the response, ubottu. I think GRUB is working fine. I can choose ubuntu or Windows. It's just that when I choose Windows, nothing happens.
<kmck> milamber: thank you very much again
<dury> ubottu: Error 13
<milamber> kmck: no worries
<swoop> Hi everyone & happy New Year :-) Hope someone can help me with some remote login.
<milamber> !error | dury
<ubottu> dury: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sacarlson> bismay: that last responce looked good to me bismay,  what's up?
<bismay> sacarlson:i now have the text file of all the installed applications
<nightknight> guys im beginner in programming i wanna help i wanna learn
<sacarlson> bismay: ok]
<smw> nightknight, first things first. Speak (or type) right. :-)
<bismay> sacarlson:now how to create off line repository using that list?
<smw> nightknight, anything in particular you are looking to learn?
<nightknight> i smw i speaking very well
<bismay> sacarlson;and can i add extra packages and updates to that repository
<tcopeland> how would i change a desktop user to an administrative user (install/remove, sudo/su, etc) via the command line?
<nightknight> smw i wanna books
<sacarlson> bismay: if they were all installed wouldn't you already have the deb files in your /var/apt/cache?
<Pici> nightknight: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  ##programming or #ubuntu-offtopic might be better for your topic.
<smw> nightknight, wanna is not a word ;-)
<dury> milamber: I got error 13 when I try to boot the windows vista OS through GRUB ubuntu 10.04
<llutz> tcopeland: "sudo adduser <youruser> admin"
<nightknight> want
<tcopeland> llutz: thank you. editing passwd and such would be annoying..
<nightknight> smw you programmer or what
<smw> nightknight, yep
<sacarlson> bismay: I think when a deb is installed it is added to the cache and kept unless you have your system setup to auto clean
<chris_osx> nightknight: http://www.dummies.com/store/product/Beginning-Programming-All-In-One-Desk-Reference-For-Dummies.productCd-0470108541,navId-322467.html
<milamber> dury: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545
<Pici> !ot | nightknight
<ubottu> nightknight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> bismay: just take the cache you now have and use that method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal to capture and use them
<dury> milamber: win it's in /dev/sda1 -> ATA and ubuntu in /dev/sdb1 ->IDE
<nightknight> guys dummies means
<sacarlson> bismay: verify it works with a virtualbox setup of a new virgin blank system to verify it will install all the apps without any missing or conficts
<chris_osx> nightknight: just buy the book and read it
<chris_osx> nightknight: or do you want to become a linux kernel hacker?
<vint_> how install linux/unix on netgear ps121 ? cpu rdc r2886
<Pici> chris_osx, nightknight: Can we please stay on-topic in this channel? #ubuntu-offtopic exists for non support discussion.
<replicasex> Finally fixed that plymouth res with nvidia drivers ... oh man, it feels like xmas agani ^__^
<KM0201> !printer | vint_
<ubottu> vint_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gsfai> Can a bad (super)block make linux think that it is mounted or used by a program?
<rpickett2002> ubottu: have you seen that before -- when selecting Windows to boot, there's just a blinking cursor on a black screen, but nothing else happens? I'm not getting an error.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> gsfai: I don't think so
<smw> rpickett2002, ubottu really is a bot ;-)
<chris_osx> rpickett2002: ubottu is a computer program. you can't have a real conversation with it
<sacarlson> gsfai: you getting error can't mount it's busy?
<rpickett2002> Sorry -- I'm new to chat. What's "a bot"?
<gsfai> sacarlson, the disk has bad sectors, but i cant fsck it
<rpickett2002> OH! :)
<gsfai> rpickett2002, automated talking machine
<smw> !bot > rpickett2002
<ubottu> rpickett2002, please see my private message
<tcopeland> how would i make a script/binary run at boot (or at an admin user's keyring unlock) as a system process (run as root)? is there a designated folder or config file containing/specifying programs to be run at such times?
<dobry> i'm have an incredible problem with my touchpad sensitivity. I have installed 10.10 on a 4,1 macbook. The touchpad works, but i must push VERY hard on the pad for it to work. Anyone have experience with this?
<gsfai> tcopeland, init.d
<KM0201> rpickett2002: are you sure grub is trying to boot your windows partition?.. are you giving it enough time to boot?
<sacarlson> gsfai: oh you can't fsck it if it's mounted  it must be your root?  you need to boot from a cd
<milamber> dury: what did you do just before the error 13 started showing up? are you now trying to do a dual boot?
<gsfai> sacarlson, the OS doesnt want to boot, i booted from a USB, but i cant fsck it
<swoop> Any idea why I get connection refused using NXFree when trying to connect to my server?
<tcopeland> gsfai: thanks. actually, i forgot about that.. :)
<gsfai> its not mounted, and fuser/lsof only display errors
<swoop> I get SSH to the server but somehow not NXFree
<rpickett2002> KM0201: I let it sit for at least 30 minutes....(you know, Windoze is slow! :) )
<bismay> sacarlson:can i save the conversation that i had today with you and rs0832
<gsfai> bismay, no laws against that
<sacarlson> gsfai: ok you booted from usb and what are you trying to fsck?  show me sudo mount
<chris_osx> bismay: this channel is logged anyway
<milamber> swoop: double check to make sure the port is open and the firewall is allowing traffic through
<gsfai> sacarlson, fsck /dev/sda1
<vint_> ubottu , i want install in box
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bismay> chris_osx:but how to save this using xchat
<sacarlson> gsfai: ok good,  and what about mount?
<mib_mib> hi, how do i update just a single package? for instance, glib? do i have to apt-get remove glib then apt-get install glib?
<dury> milamber: I'm trying to recover the win boot from grub.. would you assist me, please?
<swoop> milamber: thanks ... the server is fresh installed, and could connect to it when I was on my local network and could also do it remotely before re-install
<KM0201> rpickett2002: are you on a live cd now, or are you able to boot ubuntu?
<gsfai> sacarlson, i tried mount, and nothing happened, it just hange
<gsfai> d
<VCoolio> mib_mib: just apt-get install
<chris_osx> bismay: just select "enable logging of conversations to disk"
<gsfai> mib_mib, sudo apt-get --reinstall install glib
<milamber> !grub2 | dury
<rpickett2002> KM0201: I'm able to boot ubuntu and everything works fine on it. I'm on the same machine right now, just booted under ubuntu.
<ubottu> dury: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> bismay: yes sure, I think it is also saved in the ubuntu arcives
<milamber> dury: have you tried that guide?
<gsfai> chris_osx, this depends on the IRC client he is using
<KM0201> rpickett2002: well, first.. have you tried running sudo update-grub  ?
<dobry> anyone have experience with configuring appletouch?
<chris_osx> gsfai: he said he is using xchat
<bismay> sacarlson:how can i found ubuntu archives?
<gsfai> bismay, to enable logging use /set irc_logging 1
<milamber> swoop: sounds like a firewall problem.
<gsfai> chris_osx, sorry i didnt see it :P
<chris_osx> gsfai: no problem :)
<gsfai> sacarlson, do you have any ideas? :/
<sacarlson> gsfai: hung?  like crashed?
<Pici> !logs | bismay
<ubottu> bismay: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<brianmunk> join #videolan
<brianmunk> sorry
<rpickett2002> KM0201: no, I've not tried running that. What will it do? This is my 2nd dual boot machine. I installed ubuntu just like the first one (a laptop with Vista) and had no problems with booting windows (it just ran a chkdsk afterwards).
<gsfai> not crashed, it just took forever
<swoop> milamber: I'll work more on that track even it's a bit funny because can SSH to it and they are using the same port
<gsfai> brianmunk, its advised to use those commands at the server tab
<sacarlson> gsfai: just mount with no options?
<KM0201> rpickett2002: it regenerates grub as it searches for OS/entries.. it probably won't do anything if you've not changed anything, but it's the first thing i'd try
<gsfai> doesnt mention anything about /dev/sda
<brianmunk> gsfai, again sorry didnt mean to spam the channel
<milamber> swoop: try moving ssh to a different port (good idea anyways)
<sacarlson> gsfai: ok so there is nothing mounted on /dev/sdaX
<sacarlson> gsfai: yet when fsck /dev/sda1  it says it's buys
<sacarlson> busy
<swoop> milamber: on it - thanks for that
<gsfai> sacarlson, it says that someone is using it
<bismay> !logs | bismay
<ubottu> bismay, please see my private message
<rpickett2002> KM0201: OK. I'll try it. I'll be in and out of chat as  I try to reboot and see if it works. Thanks for the help! Wish me luck!
<KM0201> rpickett2002: yup, good luck
<sacarlson> gsfai: I don't know of anything that could use it if its not mounted
<sacarlson> gsfai: i guess iotop isn't installed by default?
<gsfai> sacarlson, its not used by anything, its an error, due to a bad superblock, or smthg
<gsfai> nope :/
<Senix> how do i switch my button from the left to the right on 10.10?
<dios_mio> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dios_mio> !current
<AbhiJit> !controls | Senix
<ubottu> Senix: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<dios_mio> !ubuntu
<sacarlson> gsfai: it's a mistery to me
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gobbe> Senix: system -> preferences -> mouse
<smw> !msgthebot > dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio, please see my private message
<gsfai> sacarlson, to me as well, but i'd rather mysteries get solved :P
<sacarlson> gsfai: any other method of boot?
<gsfai> Nope
<sacarlson> gsfai:  pastebin me  both sudo mount and fdisk -l
<gsfai> But it wouldnt change anything, there is a bad block somewhere, that screws up everything
<gsfai> okay wait a second
<sacarlson> gsfai: sudo fdisk -l
<trojanking> hello rs8032
<chris_osx> what tool is available to upgrade to maverick from lynx?
<milamber> !upgade | chris_osx
<gsfai> chris_osx, update-manager
<milamber> !upgrade | chris_osx
<ubottu> chris_osx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<darthdeus> does 10.04 work well with dual monitors?
<Spec> I use 9.04 with four monitors, I don't  see why 10.04 wouldn't work well with two ;)
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to connect to a cygwin ssh server from my ubuntu box. do I need to include the hostname? I think it wants HOSTNAME\user rather than just the username
<bastidrazor> darthdeus: my nvidia 7600 GT does great dual monitors
<shomon> or is that just with samba?
<dury> milamber: gesssss did my best
<milamber> darthdeus: works for me with my laptop + 1
<darthdeus> cool, got 9800 GTX+ so i guess there wont be any problem :)
<michaelgamble> hey i got a question how would i go about scheduling the launch of a script in ubuntu xwindows at a specified time
<dury> milamber: to recover win boot
<sacarlson> michaelgamble: man cron
<milamber> michaelgamble: man cron
<dury> milamber: I've red all that guide without success
<gsfai[blap]> sacarlson: http://gsfai.pastebin.com/AxLS2rCw
<KM0201> darthdeus: i've got a 7900 dual head.. that also does dual screens well.. no experience w/ the 8 or 9 series though
<michaelgamble> ok so cron would be the command
<michaelgamble> is thier any gui's for cron
<goddard> bash
<shomon> yeah I'm sure there are loads michaelgamble - try searching for "gnome cron" or something
<gsfai> sacarlson, mount and fdisk are at the bottom
<milamber> dury: we will need to know at what point you got to and what the problem is
<bittin> computer porn: http://shuffling.se/forum/index.php?topic=497.msg24190#msg24190
<michaelgamble> thanks shomon :)
<gsfai> sacarlson, i have lsof, fuser and fsck at top,
<sacarlson> gsfai: cool reading
<michaelgamble> will do
<jihedamine> Hi, gnome-keyring asks me for the password to unlock an app every time I login. Is there a way to make it remember the password ?
<darthdeus> should i go with dual S-IPS, or just buy TN for the second one?
<shomon> is there a  better place to ask about connecting between ubuntu and windows via scp?
<bastidrazor> shomon: use winscp from windows and have openssh-server on the ubuntu box.
<shomon> ah it's the other way around... I have a server on the windows box via cygwin
<dury> milamber: the problem is that can't boot win harddisk
<shomon> but although it can see it, I keep getting user not found or something...
<dury> milamber: from grub
<mobodo> anyone familiar with mdraid and could give me a hand? I have a failed drive and I'm not sure how to proceed...
<milamber> shomon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559983
<shomon> cheers milamber !
<dury> milamber: which is the url to paste
<Sub_Zero> Has anyone found a fix for the new kernel wireless issues?
<milamber> pastebin.com
<KM0201> Sub_Zero: what issues are those?
<dury> milamber: right thanks
<sacarlson> gsfai: I can't see anything from that to tell me why it can't fsck /dev/sda1
<baggar11> jihedamine: delete your ~/.gnome2/keyrings directory and don't enter a password when it asks you to create one the next time
<Sub_Zero> KM0201 The issue that when your using that kernel it buggers up Broadcom and Realtek wireless cards
<sacarlson> gsfai: I'm not used to seeing fat file systems in use but I don't know if that could have anything to do with it
<KM0201> Sub_Zero: iv'e heard no such issue.. have a USB realtek, and it works flawlessly
<KM0201> Sub_Zero: is this an issue because you're having it, or have you read it elsewhere
<Sub_Zero> KM0201 It's an issue I and i suspect others are having it too. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655602
<baggar11> mobodo: you mean mdadm?
<gsfai> sacarlson, its ext4
<Sub_Zero> ** I and others too are having (Doh!)
<screen-x> How do I set the root password for slapd when using cn=config? I've just updated an ldap server from 8.04 to 10.04 and its completely changed how config works..
<mobodo> baggar11: yes :)
<mobodo> baggar11: but I think I got it sorted, I just realized that ubuntu had a gui for mdadm now
<baggar11> mobodo: you need to fail the drive from the array and then remove it
<sacarlson> gsfai: yes but what you run from is fat /dev/sdb1   *           1        1022     8015515    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mobodo> baggar11: yeah, I removed the drive before failing it :(
<dury> milamber: I have pasted /boot/grub/menu.lst http://pastebin.com/Ervj3yC3
<baggar11> mobodo: physically?
<mobodo> baggar11:  yes
<gsfai> sacarlson, that my USB stick :)
<sacarlson> gsfai: but I guess that's normal for usb flash?
<gsfai> im trying to fsck sdA1
<gsfai> which is ext4
<gsfai> or 3... i dont really remember
<baggar11> mobodo: ah... yeah, you should still be able to fail the missing drive and remove with mdadm
<baggar11> mobodo: what's the name of the gui for mdadm? hadn't heard of one...
<mobodo> baggar11: Disk Utility
<gobbe> Sub_Zero: i'm running 2.6.35-24 and broadcom-wireless, works perfectly
<sacarlson> gsfai: what if you try fsck /dev/sda2?
<Sub_Zero> KM0201 I've tried booting into 2.6.35-23 kernel which is the one prior to the newest that caused this issue. To no avail however
<sacarlson> gsfai: what version of ubuntu is this usb flash boot?
<baggar11> mobodo: is that in the repo?
<KM0201> Sub_Zero: dunno.. i have an atheros on my laptop, and a spare ralink usb.. and it works fine.
<gsfai> 10.10
<neriukas> better 10.04
<nit-wit> Sub_Zero, I just logged on whats up
<mobodo> baggar11:  it's in the default ubuntu install, in the admin tools
<gsfai> sacarlson, sais its a zero-lenght partition
<hidnshadows> I need to make a freshly DBANned hard drive usable as an external, how would I do this on linux?
<sacarlson> gsfai: opps fsck /dev/sda3
<baggar11> mobodo: oh, hehe. that does mdadm stuff?
<baggar11> mobodo: cool
<gsfai> sacarlson, i dont have fsck.swap installed
<sacarlson> gsfai: opps fsck /dev/sda5
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, does the HD have a partition table and how big is the HD
<gsfai> yes i understood that
<sacarlson> gsfai: swap shouldn't be needed
<mobodo> baggar11: yeah, I was surprised too :)
<hidnshadows> nit-wit no, DBAN completely erases everything on the HDD, and 456 GB
<gsfai> i did keep backups, but i really want NOT to destroy this computer
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, just make a partion table with gparted it is in the top drop down
<drlaban> Question: Is it at all possible for me, remotely (I have no physical access to the box), to change the password of root, if I have the password for su? I'm on a Lenny/Sid-box. "A friend of mine" changed the root-password and now can't remember it...
<gobbe> Sub_Zero: so definetly that doesn't affect all broadcom-wireless
<hidnshadows> !root | drlaban
<ubottu> drlaban: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trojanking> hello
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, your computer boots from the external as well  assume
<KM0201> drlaban: you're better off seeking help in #debian
<nit-wit> *I
<trojanking> please i need help, i just installed ubuntu, when i reboot it takes me to ubuntu how do i get options to choose the os i will like to load?
<hidnshadows> nit-wit no, it boots from local internal. I'm just using the external for storage
<isti> drlaban: actually the password for 'su' is the root password if u know it its just right :)
<TopGear> Hello
<trojanking> please i need help, i just installed ubuntu, when i reboot it takes me to ubuntu how do i get options to choose the os i will like to load?
<TopGear> Someone who knows how to upload files to newsgroups?
<hidnshadows> nit-wit well, I want to use the external for storage
<KM0201> trojanking: did you set up a dual boot system?
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: grub should show if you have a dual boot, if you run:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub     do you see windows mentioned?
<neriukas> trojan king install startupmanager
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, I see you just want a data external, if you want to share with windows you just need a ntfs
<Pici> drlaban: Please use #debian for Debian questions.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<TopGear> Press SHIFT trojanking
<sacarlson> gsfai: I wonder if you can try dd do dump the first 512 bytes of /dev/sda1
<drlaban> KM0201, Pici: Off to #debian I will go. Thank you.
<neriukas> i think you formated wour disk so you can't see any another os trojanking
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, no i dont know anything about it i started  ubuntu today
<hidnshadows> nit-wit any way to format it to that in linux? my windows machine doesn't mount it or whatever it's called
<sacarlson> gsfai: or just dd 512 bytes of /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: run it in a terminal
<KM0201> neriukas: if he wasn't paying attention, quite possible.. hope he likes Linux..lol
<gsfai> sacarlson, i am not skilled in the use of dd
<sacarlson> gsfai: i've used it a bit but will require some google
<hidnshadows> While i'm here, anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<trojanking> i have run it
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, yes the gparted partitioner on the live cd will make a partition table and partitions. If you use a installed Ubuntu you just have to install gparted
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, i have do it
<TopGear> well, i want to upload files to newsgroups. but no idea how to do that.
<hidnshadows> nit-wit and then lemme guess, partition>new?
<KM0201> trojanking: if you ran all those commands he gave you.. reboot and see if it picked up your other OS install
<denile> gsfai, what happens if you try to mount sda1?
<neriukas> what is in da1? :D
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, yes, have you used gparted it is similar to most other partitioner's
<neriukas> *sda1?
<hidnshadows> nit-wit I've already done that, make a new partition, but is ext2 the wrong thing to format it to?
<AegNuddel> bye
<sacarlson> gsfai: I think it's  dd if=/dev/sda of=./test.dat  count=1
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, why would you want ext2 just asking
<sacarlson> gsfai: might need a sudo
<hidnshadows> nit-wit it was the default, what should I have formatted it to?
<hidnshadows> nit-wit the closest thing was FAT32
<tcopeland> how do i convert bash script file into a binary executable (so the contents of the script are not viewable/output)?
<smw> tcopeland, there is no way to convert it to binary
<gobbe> tcopeland: it's not possible. If you need binary, then program it with program language, bash scripts are just scripts
<Pici> tcopeland: #bash might have some suggestions on how to do that.
<sacarlson> denile: that's an idea gsfai,  will it mount?
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, you just need to use that drop down where you see the partition types to get the one you want. ext2 can be read by windows but it is not a easy raod where as a ntfs is the standard route for sharing. All my externals are in ntfs and I'm a 99% open source user  just happen to have MS licences and installs
<lapion> anyone have any idea what tool I can use to convert a multi-address vcf file into smaller single address files ?
<denile> sacarlson, I am also interested in the error if it won't mount :)
<gsfai> sacarlson, second
<hidnshadows> nit-wit I didn't see ntfs, I'll look again
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, are you using gparted
<tcopeland> it doesn't have to be binary per se, but can i make an executable out of an sh? a programming language seems unnecessary seing as the script just executes a few terminal commands
<gsfai> denile, i tried to mount, the program took like one hour trying to mount it, and then i quit it manualy
<hidnshadows> nit-wit I was, yeah
<hidnshadows> nit-wit freshly installed from the repos
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, I am making a picture for you
<sacarlson> gsfai: quit manualy with no error?  like time out?
<denile> gsfai, since you killed the mount  have you rebooted?
<gsfai> denile, nope
<hidnshadows> nit-wit I've made the partition, I just didn't see ntfs in the drop-down of what to format it to
<gsfai> sacarlson, it just hanged
<gsfai> sacarlson, ok got your results
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, have you found it
<sacarlson> gsfai: how about view some /var/log/system files
<Sub_Zero> Can anyone help me with my wireless issue?
<gobbe> Sub_Zero: what kind of issue?
<gsfai> it has a few non-ascii characters, then says "GRUB GeomHard DiskRead Error"
<tcopeland> Sub_Zero: does this have to do with a broadcom wireless card?
<hidnshadows> nit-wit I feel stupid now, it's "create partiton table" that I want?
<KM0201> Sub_Zero: if this is really a wide-spread problem as you suspect, there's probably not much of a "fix" for it... you'll have to wait till there's an update
<sacarlson> gsfai: what's that from the dd?
<GeorgiePie> I installed ubuntu through wubi. but it says my disk space free is 7 gigs. that is a little too slim . should i just delete ubuntu and wubi it all over?
<gsfai> yes
<Sub_Zero> gobbe tcopeland I made a thread and apparently it's to do with the new kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655602&page=1
<Sub_Zero> Any help would be appreciated
<gobbe> Sub_Zero: well, like I told. I am running same kernel and broadcom wireless atm
<gsfai[blap]> sacarlson, denile: Dec 30 13:33:36 ubuntu kernel: [    9.118994] EXT4-fs warning (device sda1): ext4_clear_journal_err: Marking fs in need of filesystem check.
<gsfai> from syslog
<KM0201> tcopeland: is there a link detailing this broadcom problem w/ the new kernel
<hidnshadows> georgiepie may I PM you?
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, click on devices in the top panel, you have to remove the partitions first, it is empty correct
<tcopeland> KM0201: i do not have the issue, i was just wondering if it had to do with the broadcom cards because of the recent known issue.
<d-1337> Heard recently about an email client called mailsteward for macs that uses an sql database to allow for quick searches of large archives of emails
<sacarlson> gsfai: I just did the dd on mine and just get random data,  I need a hex view but I forget the name
<d-1337> any ideas of a linux equicalent?
<KM0201> tcopeland: is there anywhere to read about this "known issue".. is my pont.
<hidnshadows> nit-wit probably, as far as I know it is even though the fact that it looks empty, yet is only 456 GB instead of the advertised 500 is a bit troubling
<d-1337> equivalent,,,...
<denile> gsfai, check mtab?
<gsfai> mtab says nothing about /dev/sda
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, that is just the mathematics of how a gig is measured
<d-1337> It is already that way...
<denile> gsfai, check /proc/mounts
<haddiman> I downloaded the HP drivers from their website. What's the difference between HPIJS and HPCUPS ppd files?
<gsfai> denile, nothing about /dev/sda there either
<denile> gsfai, hrrm
<hidnshadows> nit-wit alright. So hit device>create partition table, then what type do I want, msdos?
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, yes
<hidnshadows> nit-wit alright sweet thanks man
<abhijeet> hi guys
<nit-wit> hidnshadows, here is a screen shot of the partition choice section. http://imagebin.org/130270
<abhijeet> my splash screen got messed up after installing the Ati graphics drivers
<abhijeet> is there any soln for it to get it back
<abhijeet> without removing the drivers
<nit-wit> abhijeet, do you get the grub menu
<abhijeet> nit-wit, yeah.. now the progress buttons looks like small squares
<tcopeland> KM0201: (sorry for the delay in response) it's strange because i have a ~3 year old broadcom chipset and mine works fine
<michaelgamble> hmm how do i set my timzone in gnome
<michaelgamble> i think its set wrong, showing the wrong time
<nit-wit> abhijeet, if you get the grub menu you can hit e and add nomodeset righ before the quiet splash in the kernel line, this gives you a low graphics mode
<sacarlson> gsfai: I just got my ghex working they changed the name to ghex2 and seems I see the same thing in dd /dev/sda  so the disk must be working
<tcopeland> KM0201: it needs proprietary drivers (don't all broadcom cards?) and takes a while to wakeup when waking from suspend, but otherwise fine
<abhijeet> nit-wit, will that resolve the issue
<nit-wit> abhijeet, you just ctrl+x to boot from the edit
<gsfai> sacarlson, the disk was OK, until a power failure
<nit-wit> abhijeet, it may get you in in a low graphics to fix the problem
<gsfai> when i booted next time i got a BusyBox shell
<sacarlson> gsfai: oh busybox means the grub works then
<abhijeet> nit-wit, if it got resolved then how can i make it permanent
<gsfai> sacarlson, but everything else doesnt :)
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: use this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/    makes the boot use the fb driver
<nit-wit> abhijeet, you added a graphics driver that messed up your splash, correct
<abhijeet> nit-wit, yes
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, i will also check that
<tcopeland> abhijeet: are you using xorg-edgers
<sacarlson> gsfai: ok what seen if we do a dd on /dev/sda1  since I assume this is were you have grub set to find root and /boot
<nit-wit> abhijeet, all this does is get you into a session in low graphics, was the generic driver working?
<nirazio> During installation of Ubuntu 10.04 I was not allowed to use capitals in my Username. Is there any way I could change this?
<abhijeet> tcopeland, i have no idea. what is that
<gsfai> sacarlson, grub is not the problem
<sacarlson> gsfai: I'm not sure we will be able to interprit what we see
<gsfai> the machine boots, until it gets a nice and sexy Busybox
<abhijeet> nit-wit, generic driver is working but my system is getting hot and fans are running fast...
<ZykoticK9> nirazio, to my knowledge capitals aren't allowed in "user names"
<gsfai> and i cant fsck it
<Leonw> Hi all! :)
<bluezone> nirazio, and i wouldn't suggest using capitals in a case sensitive os
<sacarlson> gsfai: no the problem is when grub tries to install linux and I guess can't find it and that's in /dev/sda1
<dougl> hello Leonw
<tcopeland> abhijeet: edgers is a *very* unstable open source graphics drivers, that can be very powerful with the right hardware. the instability is caused by its being updated straight from upstream.
<nit-wit> abhijeet, not sure how a graphics driver would change that
<Leonw> Any one solved the bug on Empathy "Network Error" for msn accounts on ubuntu 10.04?
<gsfai> sacarlson, the problem i had yesterday is 100% solved
<sacarlson> gsfai: you can't fsck it but you can dd it
<gsfai> sacarlson, that problem is on a laptop
<abhijeet> tcopeland, then in that case no.. I am using close source Ati drivers.. it has lot better power management than open source drivers.
<sacarlson> gsfai: if you can dd it then you could really recreate it on anouther working partition
<Leonw> gsfai, you can dd it piping to another computer :P
<nit-wit> abhijeet, you added a ppa
<ActionParsnip> Leonw: check the bug logs to see if it's solved
<abhijeet> nit-wit, ppa of what??
<Leonw> Empathy + MSN... any one was able to make it work??
<gsfai> sacarlson, what if i can dd it? It will still have the same errors
<nit-wit> abhijeet, did you?
<allgandu> hi need help
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: the issue is, is that the proprietary driver takes a while to load, giving no plymouth
<abhijeet> nit-wit, there are lot of pps repos are there in my sources.list file
<ActionParsnip> allgandu: askaway
<sacarlson> gsfai:  if you can dd it you can move it to where it's not buys
<sacarlson> busy
<nit-wit> abhijeet, did you add one like the xcrack drivers one
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, is there any work around for that
<abhijeet> nit-wit, i d't think so..
<allgandu> actionparsnip how do i show u a screenshot of my terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: if you tell the OS to use the fb driver for the boot, it shows. The proprietary driver has now had time to load and will be used in the desktop :)
<sacarlson> gsfai: I might be way off here
<gsfai> sacarlson, the disk is NOT busy, linux just thinks it is, because of an error
<Leonw> ActionParsnip, Why put a bugged software as standard?? :(
<ActionParsnip> allgandu: press printscreen, or use imagemaick
<gsfai> even lsof and fuser return errors
<Leonw> ActionParsnip, this harms ubuntu reputation...
<tcopeland> ActionParsnip: i'm going to kick myself but what do you mean by "fb driver"?
<sacarlson> gsfai: you must be correct,  there must be some busy bit it reads and things it is
<abhijeet> tcopeland,  as ActionParsnip told that drivers are taking time to load .. can we make it load during initial stages of boot
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: instead of the frglrx driver, you can use the fb driver
<allgandu> wats imagemaick?
<ActionParsnip> allgandu: a brilliant swissarmy knife of image manipulation tools and commands
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, i think earlier i was using frglrx drivers.. so is there another driver type
<allgandu> actionparsnip where do i upload?
<ZykoticK9> allgandu, just add "command line" to ActionParsnip's comment above ;)
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: use the guide up until the embedded video and it will force the boot to use the driver
<sacarlson> gsfai: maybe I can google the map for busy or mounted indicator  bit map in a partition
<carson> Running games under Wine VS V tualbox, wich is better, pros and cons of each, and is there a better solution to run Windows games in linux?
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, the link which u provided at top right??
<ActionParsnip> Leonw: default doesnt mean an app is any worse or better
<carson> *Virtualbox
<gsfai> sacarlson, there should be a way to override this, like -f
<Leonw> ActionParsnip, it should at least work :-/
<gsfai> but fsck has no -f
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: yes
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, ok
<allgandu> sum1 plz help
<allgandu> its serious kernel issue
<ActionParsnip> Leonw: i always use pidgin, and not msn stuff
<Pici> !screenshot | allgandu
<ubottu> allgandu: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<denile> gsfai, run sync
<allgandu> just tell me how n where to upload
<tcopeland> allgandu: what is the issue exactly?
<wafflesausage> carson: A game's pretty much guaranteed to run under VirtualBox, which isn't the case with Whine. Of course, with VirtualBox you're going to have quite a bit more overhead
<Leonw> Me too... pidgin with 3 msn, 1 ICQ, 1 gtalk, facebook and IRC :P
<allgandu> tcopeland wait ill screenshot it n upload it
<Leonw> also Adium on my mac
<gsfai> denile, it printed 2 newlines, then it hanged
<denile> what did it print?
<carson> wafflesausage  but aparently virtualbox isnt compatible with usb and all these things, but when i read that it was at version 2 so im not sure how much better its gotten
<paddy_> My computer apparently is filing
<ActionParsnip> carson: the closed source one is
<wafflesausage> carson: I'm not sure what you mean by that. It should work with your hardware.
<nostro_> hey guys, I managed to get myself locked out of my netbook by creating a bulletproof KIOSKMODE using this:http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/    i forgot to set the loginscreen time to change the user. any suggestions?
<denile> gsfai, you mean newlines as in /n  ?
<gsfai> denile, yes
<denile> gsfai, did sync zombie?
<carson> wafflesausage apparently usb ports dont work with virtualbox and a few other things, it hasnt been programmed into it yet <so ive read>
<ActionParsnip> carson: the closed source virtualbox has usb support
<gsfai> denile, im gonna check right now
<wafflesausage> carson: Your best bet would be to actually try it
<carson> ActionParsnip really? okay il check that out
<ActionParsnip> carson: if you install virtualbox-ose it won't access usb ports as you say
<allgandu> pici tcopeland anyone help here is screenshot http://imagebin.org/130274
<carson> wafflesausage i am going to try it, but i just wanted to know if its worth the hassle first, and see if its better then wine is
<carson> ActionParsnip okay il check it out, thanks
<gsfai> denile, ps says "root 14997 0.0 0.0 3880 248 pts/2 D+ 18:52 0:00 sync"
<Pici> allgandu: Are you configuring another package in some other terminal right now?
<wafflesausage> carson: I'd try both. Some games might work great with Whine, though others may not.
<Pici> !appdb | carson you may want to check this out too
<ubottu> carson you may want to check this out too: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<paddy_> My computer is failing to mount it's filesystem on boot. It says: mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uid> on /root     Failed: invalid argument.    What's wrong?
<allgandu> pici 1st tell me how do i send messages to a particular person here in chat room like u sent to me rite now?
<Pici> allgandu: You just did.
<allgandu> @pici no im not
<carson> ubottu thanks il look into that, that might actually help alot! :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> allgandu: Yes, you did. Just prefix your response with my nick.
<allgandu> pici im typin ur entire name is there a shortcut
<Teemu_K> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<paddy_> allgandu: //msg name message
<JonbeS> Hello, i have problem with Nokia CS-15 USB 3G modem and Ubuntu (tested 10.10, 10.04 64bit and 32bit versions) ... It works with another computer (xubuntu 9.10 64bit) and with this computer when i use windows xp (32bit) or windows 7 (64bit). Wvdial gives error: Cannot open /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Nokia_Nokia_Datacard_0.0.1-if03: Input/output error
<Teemu_K> what I have missing?
<Pici> allgandu: you can use your tab key to auto-complate nicks.
<ActionParsnip> !tab | allgandu
<ubottu> allgandu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<paddy_> allgandu: With one slash
<allgandu> eg?
<allgandu> if i wanna type pici with tab den how 2 do it?
<ActionParsnip> allgandu: type allg   then pres tab, it will type YOUR name ;)
<allgandu> ActionParsnip, thanks got it
<xenno> Hey guys my keyboard plus mouse is disabled on the log in screen every time i boot up.How do you I fix that problem?
<denile> gsfai, grab the dmesg for me?
<LSEactuary> how do i register?
<Pici> !register | LSEactuary
<ubottu> LSEactuary: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LSEactuary> i cant seem to access the windows page
<gsfai> denile, and grep for what?
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, I follow the guide but update-grub2 is failing with following
<abhijeet> echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<bismay> sacarlson:u there??
<allgandu> Pici, ActionParsnip help with screenshot plz http://imagebin.org/130274
<LSEactuary> but im accessing this online
<sacarlson> bismay: yup
<LSEactuary> via the internet
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, /etc/default/grub: 10: 4.: not found
<LSEactuary> and the instructions make no sense
<Pici> allgandu: I asked you whether you were using dpkg-reconfigure or similar in another tab.
<allgandu> Pici, no im not
<Pici> LSEactuary: You should ask in #freenode if you have any further questions about registering.
<denile> gsfai, just give me like the last 15 lines or so   dmesg | tail -15
<bismay> sacarlson:i followed what was in that document to create personal repository
<sacarlson> bismay: cool
<LSEactuary> its not workingh
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a    thanks?
<exxtreme> flashplayer 10 is crashing in firefox ..how to fix?
<Pici> allgandu: What does the output of  sudo fuser -vi /var/cache/debconf/config.dat   say?
<gsfai> denile, wireless stuff
<gsfai> denile, and some drivers loading
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, release 10.10
<denile> gsfai, k
<LSEactuary> i need urgent help disinfecting my USB's - why do i need to registyer... iv ebeen using this for a month now without it an ive been fine
<bismay> and now i have a directory usr/local/mydebs which has all the current repository which are currently in var/cache/apt/archives
<exxtreme> what's the recommended way to install flash player in ubuntu?
<Pici> LSEactuary: I don't know why you need to register, you asked, I answered.
<gobbe> exxtreme: apt-get
<exxtreme> ok
<allgandu> Pici, what should i type in shell? sudo fuser -vi /var/cache/debconf/config.dat  ?
<sacarlson> gsfai: how about umount -f /dev/sda1 ?
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip,  earlier i tried to find the resolution for it but i can't find any
<Pici> allgandu: yes
<sacarlson> gsfai: -f for force
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: then you should have the file as maverick uses grub2
<Pici> allgandu: You can use a pastebin instead of imagebin to send your response. See http://paste.ubuntu.com
<denile> gsfai, are there a lot of procs in D stat?
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: the hwinfo command gives how to see what res it can do using the driver
<tcopeland> this might be related to xenno's problem- sometimes my keyboard and mouse support will just crash, sometimes one, sometimes both. if it's the keyboard that crashes, then it only crahses in the X11 environment; i can still perform kernel keypresses (i.e. ctrl+alt+F__, REISUB, etc). if the mouse support crashes, it will either stop working completely or, for example, if i click on a menu such as the gnome "system" menu, the text will ch
<ActionParsnip> exxtreme: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bismay> sacarlson:
<tcopeland> sorry for the long messsage by the way...
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, i have checked it according the doc.. min max is 1024*768-24
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, i set it ...
<sacarlson> bismay: yes what is your question?
<allgandu> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548889/
<bismay> sacarlson:but i have to update it regularly
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: sounds fine, you should have /etc/default/grub
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, yes
<sacarlson> bismay: do like ubuntu does make a new update cd every 6 months
<tcopeland> for the record, i managed to get the keyboard working again, but my mouse is crashed right now
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: ok then you can start editting as per the guide
<nostro_> how do i start gnome desktop from a shell?
<bismay> sacarlson:as my var/cache/apt/archieves doesn't contain all the repository that i have installed
<ActionParsnip> nostro_: nautilus
<tcopeland> nostro_: gnome-session
<nostro_> thx
<allgandu> Pici, ActionParsnip tcopeland http://paste.ubuntu.com/548889/
<C_R_C> I am looking fo some help insatllinghte proper diver for my R51 Thinkpad keyboard under Ubuntu10.10. Is there anyone out there who can offer some advice?
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, ok.. i have done all the steps ..lemme boot the machine .. i will let u know
<nit-wit> nostro_, startx
<ActionParsnip> allgandu: sudo kill -9 5041; sudo apt-get -f install
<bismay> sacarlson:as i update it ades new packages to that directory
<nostro_> it says it can't find the screen. and startx sais sever error
<sacarlson> bismay: it doen't?  it might be missing the ones that were on the install cd but you have that covered don't you?
<allgandu> Pici, are you there?
<Pici> allgandu: Now check: ps aux | grep frontend
<denile> gsfai, strace -p <pid of sync>
<allgandu> Pici, should i do what ActionParsnip said above?
<LSEactuary> hi - i just fully regsitered and its saying i havent registered! wtf
<bismay> sacarlson:no i haven't
<Pici> allgandu: No, we should figure out what the process is first.
<tcopeland> LSEactuary: are youu sure this issue belongs in this channel?
<gsfai> attached, interrupt to quit
<denile> gsfai, I hate to say this, but I would have probably rebooted by now lol.
<xenno> the weird thing is that both my mouse and keyboard is completely locked down when I enter the login screen but after few minutes I'm able to use it??
<LSEactuary> no its a windows problem but i just fully regsitered and cannot seem to access any other forum
<bismay> sacarlson:compiz is not in the installation cd
<allgandu> pici http://paste.ubuntu.com/548891/
<bismay> sacarlson:i have downloaded it from net
<bismay> sacarlson:may be it cleans it self as you told
<denile> gsfai, strace sync
<tcopeland> LSEactuary: access to freenode channels is not related to registered nicks, at least not on the scale in which you can only access this channel
<sacarlson> bismay: if compiz isn't on the cd then it must have been in /var/apt/cache,  no?
<bismay> sacarlson:and i can make an iso of that file and use it
<LSEactuary> okay np thanks
<allgandu> Pici, now what?
<This_Guy> In Banshee, is there a way to disable the "Delete from drive" option?
<Pici> allgandu: One moment.
<C_R_C> exit
<xenno> is there a a way to refresh the drivers in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> xenno: define "refresh" please
<Pici> allgandu: Lets try ActionParsnip's suggestions now: sudo kill -9 5041; sudo apt-get -f install
<njero> hey all, I am trying to get skype working, everything runs but the audio from my mic is horrible static. I can use sound recorder and get great audio. In Skype the prefs only give me PulseAudio server (local)... any advice?
<tcopeland> xenno: when your mouse and/or keyboard support stops, can you still perform kernel-level commands? (try ctrl+alt+F2, and ctrl+alt+F7 to get out of the fullscreen tty)
<bismay> sacarlson:/var/apt/cache or /var/cache/apt
<xenno> no
<ActionParsnip> njero: how did you install it?
<sacarlson> gsfai: I might have missed something,  did  umount -f /dev/sda1  do anything or are we past that problem already?
<bismay> sacarlson:cant find /var/apt/cache
<tcopeland> are you currently chatting on the box with the issue?
<ActionParsnip> bismay: /var/cache/apt ;)
<allgandu> e
<sacarlson> bismay: I don't remember off hand the cahe dir
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548897/  can any one check and tell me whats wrong with my Ubuntu
<gsfai[blap]> sacarlson: umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<njero> ActionParsnip, I downloaded the latest from the skype site (as a deb 32) and then ran it
<exxtreme> installed flashplugin-nonfree.  still crashes on express.paltalk. com
<ZykoticK9> Trying to get Bluetooth audio working in a 10.04 minimal install - seems to be crashing Pulse Audio when the BT Audio is started.  Any suggestions?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: thanks bismay: did you get that /var/cache/apt
<tcopeland> xenno: sorry that last message was supposed to be directed at you- are you chatting on the faulty box?
<allgandu> cfccc
<bismay> sacarlson:yes
<allgandu> \
<xenno> tcopeland, I'm not really sure where the problem relies but it's working fine after I login
<bismay> sacarlson:but i can't find compiz there
<bismay> sacarlson:so few of the installed packages are availabe here
<allgandu> eqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<ActionParsnip> vipul: can you give a pastebin of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list and /etc/apt/sources.list     thanks
<jfe> hi all.
<xenno> it's annoying that I have to wait for the keyboard and mouse to be enabled
<bismay> sacarlson:may be from recent previous update
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz | bismay
<tcopeland> xenno: my question is: are you currently using the pc with the crash/delay?
<ubottu> bismay: compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<allgandu> Pici, now what?qqqqqqqqq12234445
<vipul> ActionParsnip,  sure
<vipul> wait a sec
<tcopeland> xenno: and chatting on it?
<xenno> yes
<allgandu> 556434245q
<Pici> allgandu: Now it should be fixed.
<jfe> is there any way i might be able to sync up my home directory in mac os x with my home directory in ubuntu?
<Pici> allgandu: Stop it with the random letters please.
<allgandu> 3224454qas
<tcopeland> allgandu: no one likes that
<allgandu> 88890-=
<bismay> <ActionParsnip>what this command will do?
<sacarlson> bismay: did you ever apt-get clean?  I thought everything installed stays until then
<vipul>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.lis <--- The folder is Empty
<tcopeland> Thank you Pici. ugh...
<ActionParsnip> bismay: it's not a command, I told ubottu to tell you about compiz
<ActionParsnip> bismay: compiz is in a default install
<bismay> <sacarlson>i dont remember actually
<ActionParsnip> bismay: if its not running then you havent enabled 3d accelleration
<tcopeland> xenno: you say that you only have to wait before support kicks in? is the wait roughly the same length every time?
<vipul>  /etc/apt/sources.lis <-- here also Folder is Empty
<ActionParsnip> bismay: if you drop the , and > from your text, it will make your text higlight, like ours does to you. Those extra characters make the highlight not happen
<ActionParsnip> vipul: /etc/apt/sources.list  is a file
<vipul> ActionParsnip,  There is nuthing in those command i mean when i used gedit and then two commands which you gave me
<vipul> i found nuthng
<bismay> <ActionParsnip>ya it is running but i have installed compiz configure settings manger after installing the os
<sacarlson> bismay: well since it's missing try reinstall compiz,  is that the only thing missing?
<ActionParsnip> vipul: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list &; /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bastidrazor> vipul: you're misspelling.. .list not .lis
<ActionParsnip> bismay: oh you mean compizconfig-settings-manager
<xenno> yep but it just  happened recently,it used to work fine when I did a fresh install
<tcopeland> xenno: did it happen right after a system upgrade
<bismay> sacarlson:no a lot of other packages are also missing
<xenno> yes
<denile> gsfai, Are you willing to reboot the live usb and see if you can get rid of the I/O issue?
<bismay> <ActionParsnip>yes
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548898/           <---- gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gsfai> denile, ofc, just a second
<l7> what is the best way to configure an external usb backup drive?  should i configure the drive to journaled instead of ordered and use ext3?
<ActionParsnip> vipul: you have a jaunty ppa defined in your lucid sources
<tcopeland> xenno: i forget how to access them, but apitude keeps logs of system upgrades. you'll probably find the package that is faulty/broken/other.
<sacarlson> bismay: well then this method is a failure,  back to using the other method
<vipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548899/   gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bismay> sacarlson:but know as i have the list of all the installed packages cant i download them again and copy them  to that directory
<vipul> so its wrong to defined jaunty in lucid
<sacarlson> bismay: yes
<vipul> i was trying to update my gyachi client so i have edited it to jaunty as it was mention for jaunty
<sacarlson> bismay: what is the format of the list?
<bismay> scarlson:so how to only download them again?
<VCoolio> l7: if you want it to be accessible from windows, you'll need ntfs; else ext3 or ext4 is ok; you could consider jfs or others, depending on your needs
<sacarlson> bismay: I guess you need to create a bash script
<bismay> sacarlson:it has no format just installed-software
<bismay> sacarlson:how??
<ActionParsnip> vipul: hmmm, do you use a proxy?
<vipul> before i have used Tor but now i have removed it
<l7> VCoolio: yeah it is exclusively for ubuntu and i figured ext3 would keep my data safer.  will using journaled instead of ordered also help protect the data?
<bastidrazor> bismay: apt-get has a --download-only option
<l7> i read about that but am not sure what's the right way to tweak it
<bismay> but how to downlooad all the files
<LunixExpert> What is the command for listing the direcory?
<bismay> sacarlson, but how to download alla the files?
<ActionParsnip> LunixExpert: ls
<LunixExpert> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<shcherbak> LunixExpert: ls -l
<jfe> what is the most popular gui ftp client for ubuntu?
<sacarlson> bismay: no format?  is it packagname <cr>  one colum per line?
<LunixExpert> shcherbak: thanks
<RobbyRob_> Question, I am trying to get Ubuntu 10.10 on my machine and I get it installed but when it trys to boot up I just get a black screen with a blinking underscore. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> RobbyRob_: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<VCoolio> l7: I'm not too sure either; there's some explanation here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide#Filesystem_Types you can specify with mount options (man mount) in /etc/fstab
<bismay> sacarlson, it is packgaename one column it is installed or not another columne and again it is installed or not another column
<vipul> ActionParsnip,  ? so what shud i do now ?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: may I PM please?
<sacarlson> bishmay: it would not be hard to create a bash script if one is not already around to wget each deb file in the list
<bismay> acpi-support					install
<bismay> acpid						install
<l7> VCoolio: alright thanks, the arch wiki looks interesting...
<sacarlson> bismay: oh that's 2 colums
<shcherbak> jfe: ftp have gui? search ftp in synaptic (for gnome get gtk version)
<sacarlson> bismay: is the secound colum always install?
<ActionParsnip> vipul: check you have no remnents of proxy settings in apt
<michaelgamble> anyone here know of a good video screen capture utility for gnome
<Dr_Willis_> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ActionParsnip> michaelgamble: recordmydesktop
<Fr4gg0r> hi
<sacarlson> bismay: first I would see if a script didn't already exist if not I would write a bash with sed and wget
<vipul> ActionParsnip,  how ? shud i check
<bismay> sacarlson, no many case it is blank
<Fr4gg0r> currently I have ubuntu 10.10, I also want to have win xp for gaming.. how can I achieve that?
<VCoolio> l7: here is more, scroll a little down to 'Journaling options' http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fs8.html
<shcherbak> bismay: can you paste past of list?
<ActionParsnip> vipul: not sure, try looking in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ZykoticK9> Fr4gg0r, dual boot?  What is your question?
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, now the shutdown screen is working fine but the booting screen is coming at the center
<bismay> shcherbak, all of the list here
<shcherbak> bismay: where?
<pawel__> HEJ
<pawel__> JEST TU JAKIS POLAK ?
<Fr4gg0r> yeah dual boot, somebody told me that win only kills the ubuntu bootloader, so that my current data could be saved
<shcherbak> !pl > pawel__
<ubottu> pawel__, please see my private message
<shcherbak> pawel__: mow po angielsku
<bismay> shcherbak, what are you trying to say??
<pawel__> !PL
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, my max res was 1024*768 but it didnot worked then i made it to 800*600.. now some what screen is working but booting dot are not centrely aligned
<bismay> shcherbak, past of list means?
<shcherbak> bismay: paste, want to see that list, to know format
<KM0201> Fr4gg0r: what do you mean?.. you need to reinstall windows..?
<bismay> sacarlson:are you writing that script now??
<sacarlson> bismay: how much are you paying me?
<Fr4gg0r> currently I only have ubuntu installed
<bismay> acpi-support					install
<bismay> acpid						install
<bismay> adduser						install
<bismay> adium-theme-ubuntu				install
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, that tutorial is for ATI cards with FGLRX .. but my system has AMD drivers
<FloodBot4> bismay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denile> sacarlson, grep installed < file | awk '{ print $1}'
<Dr_Willis_> Fr4gg0r:  you may want to track down a 2nd hd. and have xp on one. and linux on the other.
<carson> I have previously installed Ubuntu 10.10 32bit on my 64bit computer by mistake, it couldnot connect to the internet and so when i realised i had a 64 bit computer i got rid of it from the computer and reinstalled the 64 bit version of it thinking that would solve the problems. i am testing it on the new computer and it still wont connect to the internet, if i click the wireless icon at the top right Wired Network and Wireless Network
<carson>  are both disconnected and grayed out so i cannot connect them, how can i fix this?
<Ryein> whats the easiest way to setup a mail server and manage it?
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: same difference
<bismay> sacarlson, i was just asking
<bismay> sacarlson, do it when you want
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, no.. it is better than previous seeting.. shutdown screen is working fine only the booting screen is not working
<denile> gsfai, doing ok still? lol
<sacarlson> bismay: no but I did think of a solution maybe,  start a new virtualbox virgin and take your list and do the install with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<Dr_Willis_> carson:  does the system -> admin -> addational drivers  tool suggest installing anything?
<DDAZZA> I have done somthing which has stopped me from being able to watch DVDs in all my media players and on virtual machines. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Ryein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<sacarlson> bismay: then you will have your none cleaned cache with all the packages
<Dr_Willis_> DDAZZA:  run a player from a terminal. try to play a dvd.. look for error messages for starters..
<gsfai> denile, usb boots slow lol
<denile> gsfai, k, just checking :)
<gsfai> denile, ok it booted, what to do now?
<carson> Dr_Willis_ yes, ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, when i installed it it said "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ya di ya di ya, wich it failed because it cannot connect to the internet
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, "mplayer dvd://1" in a terminal might give you the output you need (if you have mplayer installed)
<denile> gsfai, i would try to fsck /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis_> carson:  ati drivers are for video cards. Not wireless.. you may need to determine your exact wireless chipset and check the forums for any potential issues.
<gsfai> device or resource busy
<denile> lol
<bismay> sacarlson, thats a good idea thanks.now let me do that and let me know you tomorrow
<Dr_Willis_> carson:  you may alwo want to try to run a wired connection, and do a update/upgrade of the system. It might fix any known bugs with your chipset
<DDAZZA> Dr_Willis_, This is the error: http://pastebin.com/TsMkaPmp
<denile> gsfai, grep /proc/mounts for sda
<carson> alright... how would i determine the chipset? and i would but the wire doesent reach that far and my dad wont let me move the computer closer to fix it for somereason <i tried that when the 32bit version had this problem>
<gsfai> no results
<denile> gsfai, does it give the same errors as before on lsoffuser?
<denile> lsof fuser*(
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, looks like you have a region issue.  sorry i have no idea how to fix that - FYI you can only change the region of a dvd player a certain number of times before it's locked - so be careful
<gsfai> Yes
<R3dy> My damn header files are in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic/include/linux
<gsfai> Wow!
<R3dy> so why the hell does vmware workstaion say they can't be foudn when I point to thatdir
<gsfai> fuser has a new error
<gsfai> Cannot stat file /proc/13836/fd/21: Stale NFS file handle
<Led_Zeppelin> I have an Amazon Kindle. I did an 'eject' from Nautulus but now I can't seem to mount it back online. Is there anything I can do to get it working again?
<ZykoticK9> R3dy, if you're trying VMWare 7.1 on Ubuntu 10.10 i found a patch online (no i won't provide link, as it was very questionable - but it worked) http://paste.ubuntu.com/548905/
<campbellgolf> how do i check to see if a service is running?
<R3dy> I don't think I'm using 7.1
<Dr_Willis_> DDAZZA:  i would double check that the decess stuff is isntalld. -> libdvdcss
<sacarlson> gsfai: I thought we had that Cannot stat file /proc/13989/fd/36: Stale NFS file handle  ok a little diff
<Ryein> ActionParsnip i said the easiest way :D
<R3dy> but thanks i'll check it out
<gsfai> sacarlson, yes, but now it has 3 errors, it used to have 2 :P
<sacarlson> gsfai: oh ok
<sacarlson> gsfai: well that's progress for ya
<denile> sacarlson, not much lol I am starting to feel useless
<ActionParsnip> Ryein: its not easy, its very involved
<sacarlson> gsfai: and I failed to find anything about bit that marks buys
<sacarlson> busy
<DDAZZA> Dr_Willis_, Thanks yea that was it I didn't have libdvdcss2 so I must have removed it by mistake thanks again.
<hidnshadows> Are there any simple utilities that would give me local network filesharing capabilities from ubuntu? I'm looking for something like you type in the local network address:port, and it opens or soemthingliek that
<sacarlson> dislexic
<gsfai> :/
<Haraken> what version of mysql comes with ubuntu 10.10?
<Haraken> and 10.04
<denile> gsfai, e2fsck /dev/sda1
<isaacx> hey guys
<soreau> hidnshadows: Nautilus>Go>Location...
<gsfai> device / resource busy
<denile> gsfai, k ty for your patience
<isaacx> i'd like to edit the session options in kde login in ubuntu Maverick, could someone please advise me on how to do this?
<hidnshadows> soreau but what utility can I use to host files, so that someone else does that
<KaiForce> what is OFTC?
<denile> gsfai, you have gparted on the live boot?
<soreau> hidnshadows: You put them on a server
<hidnshadows> soreau so no "easy" way to do it, even just for local network?
<Pici> KaiForce: Its another IRC network, separate from freenode.  There are a lot of similar channels on it though.
<gsfai> denile, i do
<isaacx> does anyone know where the init files are for kde login?
<dotblank> does ubuntu 10.10 no longer read fdi files with HAL?
<denile> gsfai, try and check partition from gparted and see what happens
<isaacx> i've searched everywhere . . .
<soreau> hidnshadows: Im sure there is a way to have one of your machines behave as server
<hidnshadows> soreau alright, I was hoping for something but I'll just try server edition on a virtual edition
<shcherbak> Haraken: 14.14 d 5.1.49
<gsfai> denile, device or resource busy
<soreau> hidnshadows: You dont need server edition to do what you want
<zoite> hi
<Haraken> schatan, 10.04?
<soreau> hidnshadows: Any linux will work, you would just have to set it up to act that way
<Haraken> err shcherbak errr 10.04?
<shcherbak> 10.10
<dschuett> anyone know what applet.jar would be located in /var/www/ ???
<zoite> how can install winzip on ubuntu
<Haraken> thanks
<shcherbak> Haraken: sql is 14.14
<hidnshadows> zoite it's called 7zip
<soreau> hidnshadows: What are you ultimately trying to do or what does your setup look like?
<denile> gsfai, you dont happen to have a gparted live cd/usb do you?
<zoite> ok
<ActionParsnip> hidnshadows: you can use samba to share folders in ubuntu, if you install openssh-server you can access files using sftp
<hidnshadows> soreau all I want is a way to share files across a local network, accessible to another OS LIKE WINxp
<soreau> ! samba | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> zoite: install unp and you can extract nearly anything
<zoite> can 7zip undo a tar.jayz
<gsfai> denile, nope
<hidnshadows> zoite get 7zip, and try renaming the file to [filename].tar.gz, if it can open it it will
<zoite> ok thx
<Pici> zoite: The built in file-roller application can do that. Just right click and select extract here.  Alternatively, via  a terminal: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> zoite: do you mean tar.bzip2
<denile> sacarlson, any ideas at all about gsfai's issues?
<zoite> yes sorry
<gsfai> give up? lol
<metalfan_> hi
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, i made a mistake in the grub.. after correcting it splash screen worked fine.. thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> zoite: you can extract bzip2 already, just run: tar -jxvf filename   and it will extract
<metalfan_> my ubuntu 10.10 feels sluggish while moving 1gb+ files around, totem cant play my music without stuttering?
<zoite> ok
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: np bro, its a great link. I use it on all my systems regardless of video chip these days
<ActionParsnip> zoite: or if you install unp, you can simply use that and it will see what type of file it is and extract it appropriately
<highclasshole> ¿Cómo puedo instalar WinZip en Ubunto?
<zoite> what is unp
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, that guy is a good hacker :) made our life easier
<soreau> ! es | highclasshole
<ubottu> highclasshole: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> zoite: you should also installp7zip-rar p7zip-rar rar unrar    as well
<highclasshole> I don't speak spanish
<shcherbak> metalfan_: htop, free, iotop to monitor whats wrong.
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: i like hacks :)
<leila> there is some problem in channel now? in italian channel of ubuntu redirection is used only in that situation
<leila> ?
<zoite> which one is better unp p7zip-rar or p7zip-rar-rar
<Pici> leila: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> zoite: grab them all, they are very small. They will also be used by file roller in nautilus so you can extract more types of archive
<metalfan_> shentino, top says that load is about 4.  besides mv which eats 25% percent nothing else takes more than that
<b0nghitter> why doesnt maverick desktop have minicom?
<zoite> what is nautilus? do i need that too
<extreme> hi
<ActionParsnip> zoite: its the default file manager in ubuntu
<zoite> oh k
<extreme> i'm looking for some ati channel
<asdas> useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. ?????????????????
<Pici> b0nghitter: Its in the repositories.
<forteller> Hi. I'd like to make a file that executes a command ("python [name of python file]"). Could anyone point me in the direction of a guide for newbs for doing this?
<ActionParsnip> b0nghitter: it does, its in the universe repo
<shcherbak> metalfan_: iotop? do you have any other io activity apart of mv?
<soreau> b0nghitter: Its in universe repo
<soreau> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 305 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<KM0201> !info minicom
<KM0201> ;)
<b0nghitter> ok cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> forteller: if you add:   #!/bin/python   as the top line, and mark it as executable, you can then make a lancher to run the file as it will be seen as a binary
<metalfan_> shcherbak, no...theres firefox, totem with a mp3, pidgin, nautilus   but they all idle, besides totem
<nostro_> hey guys can someone tell me if 10.10 is suitable for touchsreen devices, such as tablet pcs?
<zoite> ok i undid my file but i can't run it
<zoite> it says ubuntu can run .NET what does this mean
<forteller> ActionParsnip: I just add that line to the top of the .pyw file?
<ActionParsnip> nostro_: sure, depends on the hardware
<shcherbak> metalfan_: do you move between devices/partitions?
<metalfan_> shcherbak, between devices
<nostro_> ActionParsnip: have you seen it work, I can't seem to find any videos/records of someone actualy doing it
<bismay> is there any channel for linux gaming
<ActionParsnip> forteller: if it's python then add that top line and the interpretter will know its a python script
<forteller> ActionParsnip: Ah, yes, it worked. Thanks a lot! :)
<bismay> ActionParsnip, Can you suddest any vcahnel on linux gaming?
<shcherbak> metalfan_: that may be problem, either usb, or device itself. It may be also too many mount of same device.
<metalfan_> shcherbak, between two sata drives
<bismay> ActionParsnip, Can you sugggest any channel on linux gaming?
<ActionParsnip> nostro_: it depends on the hardware so 'a video' isnt really precise is it. touchpad on one make/model of system may work wereas it may not work on another make/model
<ActionParsnip> bismay: why ask me?
<nostro_> ActionParsnip: i understand that. but i still haven't seen anyone actually done it. I've seen chromeOS on an iPad, why not ubuntu on a cheap apad?
<stenoknight> Hi. I've got a laptop (Lenovo SL400, if it matters), but I want to plug in a USB keyboard and put it on top of the laptop's built-in keyboard, for easy typing. Do you know if there's any way to disable the built-in keyboard so it doesn't register errant keystrokes while I'm typing on the USB laptop?
<stenoknight> er, on the USB keyboard,
<bismay> ActionParsnip, i thought you might know
<stenoknight> not on the USB laptop, obviously.
<shcherbak> metalfan_: check mv "inside" both sata, also if both have more that one partiton, you would check if one of them is much slower, or is it connection.
<smoothify> i've upgraded to 10.10 and trying to upgrade netbeans - it says missing /usr/share/netbeans/6.9/etc/netbeans.import
<ActionParsnip> nostro_: check http://ubuntuhcl.org to see if youor particular device is known to work well
<soreau> stenoknight: Check the bios?
<ZykoticK9> bismay, doubt there is a linux-gaming channel, not really an area where linux excels I'm affraid.  Best of luck - for instructions on games i have installed see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<ActionParsnip> bismay: list the server channels, and it may show something obvious
<nostro_> ActionParsnip: thx for the tip
<metalfan_> shcherbak, "check my "inside" both sata ?
<metalfan_> mv
<pp03gModem> so I am trying to get ip6 working over my 3g modem, obviously not working, I have no idea on how to attack this problem. Idea anyone?
<metalfan_> ah now it get it
<b0nghitter> i checked universe in synaptic repos, and reloaded.. but minicom is still not there
<metalfan_> shcherbak, will disconnect the second drive later...
<soreau> pp03gModem: What isnt working about it?
<shcherbak> metalfan_: move file between partition of same hard drive.
<Dr_Willis_> !find minicom
<ubottu> Found: minicom
<KM0201> b0nghitter: did you reload your source list after checking universe?
<Dr_Willis_> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 305 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<bismay> ActionParsnip, thanks
<pp03gModem> soreau: Well, when I do ping6 ipv6.google.com it just times out.
<b0nghitter> KM0201: yes i said i reloaded
<bismay> ActionParsnip, what is the command to list all the channels?
<shcherbak> metalfan_: or use usb-drive and compare times of copy to sata1 and sata2
<wizardslovak> hello people
<KM0201> b0nghitter: then you did something else wrong.. cuz its there
<soreau> pp03gModem: Maybe try #networking
<wizardslovak> any script i can setup cpu fan rpms
<sacarlson> gsfai: I read this article that sounded like yours that seems they worked on for a year,  the fix was install a different operating system http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=5tsip3umr7q02aq700ij1rm531&topic=65388.30,  so maybe try an older ubuntu and see if it persists
<ActionParsnip> bismay: not sure, your client should have a list channels ability
<b0nghitter> i had to restart synaptic
<pp03gModem> soreau: kk, thnx.
<VCoolio> wizardslovak: no settings in bios for what you need?
<wizardslovak> VCoolio, not for fan speed
<shcherbak> bismay: you do not want to list +5k channels, do you? check freenode web site
<wizardslovak> i did disables cool and quiet
<Incarus> hey. glxgears shows me a refresh rate of ~60 with NVIDIAs proprietary drivers, while i have a framerate of ~400 with the nouveau driver. is a framerate of ~60 normal?
<Dr_Willis_> wizardslovak:  it can depend on the exact make/model/motherboard of your system.
<b0nghitter> is there a way i can VNC into my current desktop without having to create a new "display" ?
<soreau> Incarus: glxgears is not a benchmark of any kind
<gsfai> sacarlson, ill try this :) thanks
<rooisto47> hi everyone, is there any dwm user, I wanna know where one have to put dwm scripts (like the monitors' script to display the battery state on the dwm bar for example) ?
<Dr_Willis_> Incarus:  could be vsync is enabled. (or whatever that sync to refresh rate is called)
<wizardslovak> Dr_Willis_, if ill post it here can u helkp me?
<sacarlson> Incarus: wow 400,  I should dump my propraitary nvidia then?
<Dr_Willis_> wizardslovak:  all i can say is check the forums.
<wizardslovak> when i check it runs at 1300 rpm but is able of 4k
<wizardslovak> i checked
<Incarus> Dr_Willis_: correct
<ActionParsnip> Incarus: what video chip?
<wizardslovak> they got for windows so i am sure there is one for ubuntu
<sacarlson> gsfai: seem we looked at everything,  maybe it's a kernel bug?
<Dr_Willis_> Incarus:  so with sync enabled. that would limit the fps.
<Incarus> ActionParsnip, Nvidia GT220
<ActionParsnip> Incarus: and what version of the driver did you install?
<VCoolio> wizardslovak: see if this helps https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control
<Incarus> Dr_Willis_, without any effects on me?
<Incarus> ActionPArsnip, latest.  260.19.29
<Dr_Willis_> Incarus:  the point of vsyncing is to reduce video tearing/artifcats  i belive
<zs1otb> hi there, I seem to have lost my sound icon on the task bar, any help how to get it back?
<wizardslovak> VCoolio, yea i tried that one
<sacarlson> incarus: if it means anything standard NTSC video is 60 fps, so I guess it's fast enuf
<Dr_Willis_> Incarus:  'sync to vblank' is the setting in the nvida settings tool i am thinking of.
<wizardslovak> in /usr/sbin/fancontrol u cant actually settup rpms tho
<soreau> Incarus: Basically it looks like vsync is enabled with the proprietary driver which means the framerate should e roughly that of the refresh rate. Without vsync, the fps is unlimited but you could see more tearing
<zs1otb> hi there, I seem to have lost my sound icon on the task bar, any help how to get it back?
<KaiForce> does ubuntu have tools to determine the health of an SSD?
<VCoolio> wizardslovak: read on, it says to use pwmconfig to edit /etc/fancontrol, never did that myself though
<Spreadsheet> Does Ubuntu have Ruby preinstalled?
<soreau> Incarus: Instead of looking at glxgears, try a real world test like a 3D game
<Spreadsheet> Or has this been proposed?
<Spreadsheet> If this proposal has been raised before, why has it been turned down?
<sacarlson> KaiForce: if it was a smart drive I guess it could
<soreau> zs1otb: Add notification area to gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis_> Spreadsheet:  seems installed here.. i dont recall installing it.. but it may have gotten pulled in by somthing else.
<Dr_Willis_> Spreadsheet:  buiggest reason stuff not isntaled by default = Limited size of a cdrom.
<Incarus> soreau, thats all i wanted to know, was just uncertain about the high framerate with nouveau. Nouveu use partially software rendering, so that frame rate wouldnt be so high.
<Spreadsheet> Oh come on Ruby can't be that much space :P
<Spreadsheet> You have Perl and Python already
<zs1otb> soreau: I've done it but still no little speaker icon?
<KaiForce> sacarlson: i tried smart but it didn't seem to understand the output from the drive
<Dr_Willis_> Spreadsheet:  dosent matter.. the cd's are packed full as it is..
<soreau> Incarus: nouveau has some paths that are not accelerated but I doubt glxgears hits any of them. glxgears is more of a sanity test like mesa-demo apps
<Spreadsheet> I see
<nicofs> I've got two sound cards... where to i tell my pc to which the audio signal shall go? (xubuntu)
<sacarlson> KaiForce: not all drives have smart support
<Dr_Willis_> Spreadsheet:  and many system tools use perl and python.  ive not seen any that use ruby
<Spreadsheet> Dr_Willis_: because it's not as widespread because it's not installed by default
<Dr_Willis_> Spreadsheet:  doubtfull..  its trivial to install later also.
<Incarus> soreau. yep, thank you.
<zs1otb> soreau: It was there just before I restarted my machine and now it is gone....
<soreau> zs1otb: Try restarting your panel?
<zs1otb> ok now i am stupid how do I restart the panel?
<denile> gsfai, what's in ~/.gvfs/ ?
<dagni> denile: fuck you ;)
<soreau> ! resetpanel | zs1otb
<ubottu> zs1otb: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tiyg> thanks for asking; u beat me to asking about starting the panel.  Seriously
<soreau> ! language | dagni
<ubottu> dagni: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KaiForce> sacarlson: understood but would smart say "no smart support" or something like that or would it output something anyway?
<ZykoticK9> zs1otb, did you remove Pulse Audio from your system?  That's one way to get rid of that icon.
<denile> sorry dagni have we had a conversation or something?
<dagni> soreau: fuck
<dagni> you ;D
<soreau> ! ops | dagni
<ubottu> dagni: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * Dr_Willis_ shutters every time someone suggests removeing pulse audio.
<dagni> wow i have support chan
<dagni> ;)
<zs1otb> no not at all, I actually upgraded to 10.04 and it was fine until I restarted the machine a few moment ago
<dagni> so what do i do when i think ubuntu sux
<dagni> i'm banned ?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis_, i wasn't "suggesting" it!  Only enquiring if the poster had.
<Dr_Willis_> dagni:  go somewhere else.. its not a support question.
<Dr_Willis_> ZykoticK9:  :)
<Guest541> so is Anybody: it imosible to get ubuntu music store to work in 9.10
<gsfai> denile, i also have a new bug
<gsfai> called dangi
<gsfai> how can i send it in /dev/null?
<soreau> Jordan_U: thanks
<gsfai> denile, anyway, nothing in .gvfs
<Dr_Willis_> Guest541:  the people in #ubuntuone may know.   The music store copies the music to your ubuntu one account i thought. You can then access/download it from any os i think.
<piyushmishra> can anyone explain me a regular expression placeholder in gedit snippet?
<gsfai> actually, there is no such folder,
<piyushmishra> http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins/Snippets
<rooisto47> no one knows where I have to put DWM scripts (for example monitors' script to show my battery state, or time/date...)
<rooisto47> ?
<soreau> zs1otb: Please keep it in here
<zs1otb> ok
<Dr_Willis_> rooisto47:  you checked the dwm docs/homepage?
<Dr_Willis_> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.8.2-1 (maverick), package size 41 kB, installed size 180 kB
<stenoknight> Heya. I was in here a few minutes ago, asking how to disable my laptop's keyboard so I could put a USB keyboard on top of it without accidentally registering keystrokes from the built-in keyboard. Someone suggested trying to disable it in BIOS, but unfortunately the only keyboard options there have to do with Numlock and Function lock; nothing about disabling the built-in keyboard.
<peter22222> I need to test quickly webpages, Is any way to run Apache+php and run sites by 127.0.0.1/~my_dir or I must configure virtualhost to every webpage?
<stenoknight> Just checking back here one more time in case anyone has any other ideas.
<exxtreme> which folder is meant to have libflashplayer.so   so that firefox runs flash??
<rooisto47> Dr_Willis_, yes I checked them you they don't tell where one have to put those scripts !
<Dr_Willis_> stenoknight:  one complex way would be to set teh xorg.conf to read from only one /dev/input/XXX device.. and not both.. but im not even sure how that would be doable. or changeable back very easialy
<nicofs> I just plugged in an external USB sound card. How to I tell my PC to use that as standard output?
<stenoknight> Dr_Willis_: Yeah, that might be a bit over my head. I'm an Ubuntu n00b.
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<stenoknight> Oh well. Thanks for the thought, though!
<Dr_Willis_> stenoknight:  get a bit of plywood. glue some spacers under it.. so it dont touch your keys. :)
<tiyg> peter, can't you just setup a virtualhost and mount it?
<Dr_Willis_> stenoknight:  or i made a 'shelf' that sat right above the  keybord on a brokenlaptop. i couls set a keyboard on.
<tiyg> just a basic suggestion I know.
<swapnil> hi...
<stenoknight> Dr_Willis_: Hahaha! Unfortunately this needs to be reversible; I want to use a steno-compatible keyboard on the subway, but I need to be able to break it down and put it all away in my backpack afterwards.
<Dr_Willis_> stenoknight:  i dont even know what a setno compat keyboard is. :)
<soreau> stenoknight: You could still engineer a clever clip shelf
<stenoknight> If there were a laptop that offered n-key rollover, I would pay big, big bucks for it, but such a thing apparently doesn't exist.
<grigoriades> how to open .bin files???
<christen> The folder under "Places" won't open when clicked.
<Dr_Willis_> grigoriades:  you can 'run' one by 'sh whatever.bin'  - or chmod +x whatever.bin   then ./whage4er.bin
<stenoknight> A steno compatible keyboard is any keyboard with true n-key rollover. I use a Microsoft SideWinder X4, because it only costs $45. http://plover.stenoknight.com/
<Dr_Willis_> grigoriades:  what is this bin supposed to be anyway?
<bluezone> nicofs, humm, i think you must use aplay 1 sec
<peter22222> tiyg: I do it now but settings up virtualhost every time for quick tests is non comfortable
 * Dr_Willis_ sticks with his 10lb OLD OLD OLD clicky IBM keyboard.
<peter22222> I prefer to run directory by 127.0.0.1/~dir_name
<nicofs> bluezone, that means what exactly?
<tiyg> ok. been a while since I did site work.
<stenoknight> Clicky is good. ('8
<soapcontainer> I am having problems installing Steam on Wine (on ubuntu 10.10), it is saying that the MSI file I download is not an executable.
<stenoknight> Anyway, thanks, all. I guess I'd better get back to this transcription job.
<bluezone> nicofs, hmmm
<Dr_Willis_> soapcontainer:  check the wine app datbase. you have to give wine some option to run the msi i recall.
<denile> Anyone with more experience than me have any ideas about gsfai's issue?
<Dr_Willis_> soapcontainer:  dont just double click on the msi. I dont think that works
<soapcontainer> Dr_Willis: will do, thank you
<nostro_> hey guys, did anyone catch some news on canonical developing a TABLET ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> soapcontainer:  i always have to go look it up every time i reinstall steam
<Dr_Willis_> nostro_:  seen some postings on it.. i will wait for things to get released befor i get excited.
<tiyg> .. released and tested a gazillion times.
<rooisto47> Dr_Willis_, any idea plz !
<sacarlson> denile: I wonder how big the disk is?  if he dd the entire disk to a file he could send it to us to look at, but at this point I'm out of ideas
<bluezone> nostro_, sorry waht exactly was your problem with the usb soundcard
<christen> The folders ("home folder," "computer" etc.) under "Places" on the custom menu panel doesn't seem to open. Help?
<denile> sacarlson, Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB lol
<soreau> christen: Do you have nautilus installed?
<nostro_> bluezone: wasn't me asking about he soundcard
<shcherbak> sacarlson: ssh party in gsfai?
<christen> hmm.let me check
<nostro_> i'm asking about tabletpc support. any news?
<sacarlson> denile: well I do come up with some stupid idea's and that was one of many of them
<michaelgamble> anyone know if thier is anything like tortoise svn for Gnome?
<Jordan_U> For some reason gnome-terminal has become a defunct process, even though its parent is init. How can I determine what has happened and preferably get rid of the defunct process without rebooting?
<sacarlson> shcherbak: ya I guess that a posibility
<soreau> Jordan_U: What have you done to your poor terminal? ;)
<bluezone> nicofs, oh
<christen> nautilus scripts manager?
<christen> install that?
<bluezone> nicofs, first of all is your soundcard detected with aplay -l
<sacarlson> denile: I missed the part when he tried to mound /dev/sda5  did that work?
<soreau> christen: Open a terminal and type nautilus then press enter and see what happens
<michaelgamble> if not whats your favorite gnome svn client
<christen> okay
<bluezone> nicofs, your usb soundcard that is
<denile> sacarlson, no. he restarted the usb live and still same issues also
<bluezone> nicofs, are you there?
<christen> okay, it opened the "home folder"?
<christen> what next?
<sacarlson> denile: the issue I know he had was with /dev/sda1   is it also imposible to mount /dev/sda5?
<soreau> christen: That means nautilus is installed so the Places entries should work
<christen> okay
<ActionParsnip> michaelgamble: why not use svn in terminal?
<soreau> christen: If not try running killall gnome-panel to restart the panel
<bluezone> nicofs, i am having a similar issue but ill find the solution, sec
<denile> sacarlson, from his fdisk sda is swap
<denile> sda5*
<christen> I tried to open my folders under the places menu but it still won't open. I'll try running killall gnome panel
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<aeon-ltd> christen: thats more likely to be nautilus related
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cheleon> hola
<cheleon> hay algun español?
<soreau> ! es | cheleon
<ubottu> cheleon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bluezone> nicofs brought up a good point, how to do you aplay to set a usb sound card as the default audio output
<christen> Okay, I have no idea what I'm doing.
<christen> hint me?
<christen> go into terminal? to download something?
<rrreimer> how and where do I append the ntpasswd image in the line ".linux rescuecd initrd=initram.igz" exactly running a live cd? everything I tried didn't work
<denile> gsfai, swapon -s
<Gartral> christen, yes, with apt-get
<soreau> christen: I dont know why it isnt working.. what did you do that broke it?
<christen> I have no idea. It worked for a while
<Dr_Willis_> when in doubt  'reboot' :)
<gsfai> denile, done!
<christen> and then one day i went to open my files from the places tab and it just took forever and then never opened.
<christen> =[
<denile> gsfai, command done? or you fixed it?
<gsfai> denile, command
<rrreimer> Dr_Willis_ that wasn't for me, was it?
<gsfai> sadly :P
<denile> gsfai, list nothing?
<Dr_Willis_> christen:  you could alwyas try running nautilus from a terminal.
<thefinn931> I have a 1TB (external) hard drive, but it's only reporting 870GB available. I remember reading somewhere some command to make ext not take up a bunch of extra space... anyone know what it is?
<Dr_Willis_> rrreimer:  general advice. :) from the windows world.
<gsfai> says "/dev/sda5 partition 2981988 0 -1"
<soreau> Dr_Willis_: I had him run nautilus and it works
<Dr_Willis_> soreau:  could be the default file assouication for nautilus got changed.
<rrreimer> Dr_Willis I'm running a _linux_ live cd
<smw> thefinn931, 1 TB does not always mean 1 TB. That sounds about the right size
<soreau> Dr_Willis_: He says Places entries do not work
<Stefanos90> hello, i have a computer 133Hz and 16MB ram wich linux destribution should i use?
<soreau> christen: Try this: Drag a Places entry to your panel, then right click on it and select properties to see what the Command is
<smw> Stefanos90, what do you plan to do with it?
<soreau> christen: And run that command in your terminal to make sure it works
<thefinn931> smw: oh ok. thx
<bluezone> how do you use "aplay" to detect a usb soundcard and set it as a default output source?
<tiyg> stefano, do some research on xubuntu
<smw> Stefanos90, it certainly will not work as a desktop
<Dr_Willis_> soreau:  double clicking on a folder works?
<Stefanos90> <smw>just open the system.. it has windows 95 inside
<soreau> Dr_Willis_: You would have to ask him
<rrreimer> it says I should type in ntpasswd and push enter, but then I come back to the default boot page
<smw> Stefanos90, I think DSL and the smaller ones need at least 64MB.
<denile> gsfai, swapoff -a
<tiyg> it's for older machines(xubuntu)
<gsfai> denile, done!
<denile> gsfai, then try e2fsck just for giggles on /dev/sda1
<Stefanos90> <smw>i can use live cd.. won't puppy run?
<gsfai> filesystem exclusively opened by another program
<denile> arg
<smw> Stefanos90, I do not know about puppy. DSL-N should work
<hariykeyboard> is ubuntu's usb startup disk creator able to work with any disk image, or just those based on ubuntu?  I'm trying to write a fedora disk image but the program won't recognize the iso, but will recognize kubuntu or the netbook remix of ubuntu
<campbellgolf> can I run Openvpn-as (openvpn active server) from Ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<denile> gsfai, go ahead and swapon -a so you back where you where
<ZykoticK9> hariykeyboard, just ubuntu i believe
<Jordan_U> hariykeyboard: Try unetbootin.
<ActionParsnip> hariykeyboard: should work with any linux ISO
<Stefanos90> <smw> will try
<ohir> Stefanos90: for small ram machines you may use either tinycore (should run on 32M with X) or OpenWRT (console works from 4M)
<ActionParsnip> hariykeyboard: unetbootin can also use different disto ISOs
<dean> dean
<smw> Stefanos90, I guess DSL would work. You just can't use X
<Dr_Willis_> Stefanos90:  theres tiny-core-linux also
<ohir> Stefanos90: puppy needs some 256M to run smoothly
<Guest23489> hiii
<christen> i dont think this works...
<bluezone> how do you use "aplay" to detect a usb soundcard and set it as a default output source?
<smw> Stefanos90, all cmd line. You would have more options if you doubled your ram (32MB).
<sacarlson> gsfai: I just went back in history here on this irc page to 01:41:28 AM and didn't see if you could mount /dev/sda5, can you?
<gsfai> how would you mount a swap?
<ohir> Stefanos90: with 16M your best bet is tinycore.
<Dr_Willis_> gsfai:  you use the swapon command..  not mounting it..
<sacarlson> gsfai: ok maybe that's why I didn't see it
<Mo___> Hello
<gsfai> Dr_Willis_, i know, but thanks :)
<Mo___> I need some help with my ubuntu installation.
<Stefanos90> <ohir><smw><Dr_Willis_>will try  tiny-core-linux if i found some more ram will use dsl
<gsfai> Mo___, describe your problem/question
<gsfai> ok
<Dr_Willis_> Stefanos90:  you can always make a swap partition.
<gsfai> 1 second late
<chipgeri> i am trying to upgarade from 10.04 to 10.10 but getting this error "W:Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<Stefanos90> <Dr_Willis_> yes.. i have 1 GB hdd
<denile> gsfai, what does file -sL /dev/sda1 show
<dob_> hello guys, i want to create a energy saving system. I want to create a raid5 for my videopartition. But i am not sure which raid level i should use for my system partiotions. I think i should not have a raid for the logs to let the hdd's sleep as long as possible....
<Dr_Willis_> Stefanos90:  so make a 256mb swap perhaps.
<Stefanos90> <Dr_Willis_>yes now downloading. thank you for help
<christen> Is there anything else I should install/update for other than nautilus for the problem with not being able to open my folders from the places tab?
<Sawerpower99> I need help with my installation of ubuntu. Any help?
<christen> I installed nautilus in terminal.
<Sawerpower99> This is so confusing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soreau> ! help | Sawerpower99
<ubottu> Sawerpower99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis_> Sawerpower99:  you couel state the problem you are haveing.. using less then 2 !'s
<Sawerpower99> My Dell inspriron 1100 is not installing ubuntu for some reason. It won't do anything once I press forward!
<ActionParsnip> Sawerpower99: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<smoke_> hello man
<soreau> Sawerpower99: When you booted that disk, did you do an image check?
<Sawerpower99> I really don't know, I just downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<soreau> Sawerpower99: When you first boot it, press Esc then select Verify Disk Integrity
<Sawerpower99> How do I do those tests?
<soreau> or whatever its called
<Stefanos90> <Dr_Willis_>dsl-n is booting from floopy?
<newser> this might be  a silly question but Im stuck right now :( I made a script in python and run it but it went into an infinite loop because i made a mistake in a variable but I do not know how to stop the execution from terminal. I pressed ctrl+c but nothing. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Sawerpower99
<ubottu> Sawerpower99: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<soreau> newser: Get to another terminal and killall python
<ActionParsnip> Sawerpower99: currently you have no idea if the image or CD you are using is good as you have failed to test them...
<soreau> newser: or ps ax|grep <script name> and kill $PID
<censoredbiscuit_> Anyone here use ubuntu one?
<tiyg> newser, try ctl+z?
<Dr_Willis_> Stefanos90:  no idea. i dont use it.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | censoredbiscuit
<ubottu> censoredbiscuit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<burntburito> Nope no help on #ubuntuone
<smoke_> alguien que hable español ?
<newser> soreau, I stopped from another terminal thanks
<newser> smoke_, yo
<smoke_> de donde eres man
<ActionParsnip> !es  | smoke_
<ubottu> smoke_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<newser> smoke_puedes solicitar ayuda en ubuntu-es, ese es el canal de ayuda oficial en espanol
<smoke_> ok men
<smoke_> this is a great shitt xD
<burntburito> I cant upgrade to 10.04 because of my vid card so i guess im out in the cold
<ramon> Any experiences about good virtualization under 10.04 LTS?
<omar> censoredbiscuit i use it whats up
<ActionParsnip> burntburito: what video chip?
<Dr_Willis_> burntburito:  what video card?
<ramon> My experience with qemu/kvm has been so far quote bad.
<tf87> Hi, what package do I install to have the program /usr/bin/freeze ? ( compression utility for .F files )
<Dr_Willis_> !find freeze
<ubottu> Found: libfreezethaw-perl, cx-freeze, ice33-services, ice33-translators, libfreeze33
<Dr_Willis_> tf87:  try just 'freeze' in a terminal. it may tell you
<ActionParsnip> tf87: try:  dpkg -S freeze
<burntburito> ati but thts not the problem the problem is the psu my card sucks to muc juice
<MrKotter> <ubottu> is quick on the draw..
<burntburito> i cant aford to buy a new psu
<burntburito> not yet
<MrKotter> burtburito...pull it apart and re-arange it
<Dr_Willis_> I dotn see how differnt os versions would draw more power....
<wyclif> burntburito: PSUs are much cheaper than video cards.
<ActionParsnip> burntburito: then remove the proprietary driver and upgrade, then install the proprietary driver
<ssy> Hello and sorry but can you say me the name of the german ubuntu support channel ? thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BernardV> MrKotter: burntburito Rearanging only works if you have more then one 12V rail in the PSU, some only offer one big rail, then it has no use.
<wyclif> ssy: #ubuntu-de
<burntburito> i like the card lots of horse power but belive me its the psu, i know psus re cheaper but im straped for cash
<Pweg> it wouldn't make sense for it to work now and be an issue after an os upgrade
<christen> Should i reboot my computer with ubuntu, if the places folder still doesnt open?
<burntburito> my card has to be pluged into the psu
<ActionParsnip> christen: does nautilus work if you press ALT+F2 and run: nautilus
<Pweg> indeed, as with most cards
<racines> I've got a file called: "VMware-Player-3.1.3-324285.i386.bundle" and it has a lock symbol on it so I can't do anything to it. How do I get rid of the lock icon?
<BernardV> burntburito: Yeah, but like MrKotter said. If you have more then 1 12V rail in the PSU, you could use one rail for the GPU and the rest for harddisk, dvd etc
<ActionParsnip> christen: check what is discussed here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<christen> by does it work, do you mean does it open up my home folder?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | racines
<ubottu> racines: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<BernardV> burntburito: And if you are lucky there is a sticker on the PSU telling you how many rails you have and how many power the rails can give, can differ per rail
<denile> gsfai, try this for me.   dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep –i superblock
<goddard> whats the right way to add a user to the apache home directory?
<racines> Why does it give me instructions for installing VMWare if it sais it can't be installed on Ubuntu?
<sawerpower99> I am back. The software says there is no driver for unity. What should I do?
<burntburito> i never had anyproblems untill after i installed this new card
<Dr_Willis_> racines:  it doswent say it Cant be installed.. its not in the repos...
<ActionParsnip> racines: its just not in the repos, it is installable but takes more effort
<ActionParsnip> racines: if you read what it actually says, it says it "is not available in the Ubuntu repositories", thats all
<tosse> is there a way to set pulseaudio to output on both analogue and hdmi?
<ActionParsnip> racines: read wat it says, rather than what you think it says
<gsfai> denile, want a pastebin?
<denile> gsfai, yes please,
<racines> Okay but that's not what I'm asking. There is a "lock" icon on the file I wish to do things with. How do I take the lock icon off?
<goddard> whats the right way to add a user to the apache home directory?
<ZykoticK9> !paste | gsfai
<ubottu> gsfai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<racines> It is a ".bundle" file btw
<Gnea> racines: it says it's not available in the respositories, it doesn't say it's not possible to install it.
<burntburito> lots of hp though
<racines> yes yes okay but how do I get the lock icon off of the file?
<Gnea> racines: change the permissions of the file
<gsfai[blap]> http://gsfai.pastebin.com/SAewKbGBn
<nirazio> Some Ubuntu-versions ago, there was a Popup that showed up while changing the brightness on my Asus V6V with FN+Key. It has been gone since (I guess) 9.04. When changing the Audio-Volume, I still have such a thing...Any idea??
<christen> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot for the thread/forum. I think it works now!
<christen> awesome!
<gsfai> damn, http://gsfai.pastebin.com/SAewKbGBn
<Gnea> !permissions | racines
<ubottu> racines: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gsfai> i dont know how that control character got there
<ActionParsnip> racines: file extensions dont mean much in linux
<ActionParsnip> christen: np bro
<gsfai> denile, http://gsfai.pastebin.com/SAewKbGB
<ActionParsnip> racines: the lock on the file means its probably owned by root
<racines> I'm still unclear on how to get it off. I've tried using sudo but that didn't work.
<racines> I can't chmod it
<racines> the terminal can't even find the file, even though it's right there on the desktop. I guess that's because it has a lock symbol on it
<denile> gsfai, fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1     or any of the other backup superblocks
<ActionParsnip> racines: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<gsfai> device or resource busy :(
<denile> gsfai, I'm not sure man. I am out of my limited league i think :(
<racines> thanks
<gsfai> denile, me too :(
<ActionParsnip> racines: that link was on the page ubottu gave
<ActionParsnip> racines: I suggest you use virtualbox, it has a pretty gui and you can configure stuff with mouse
<presley> HEY! is it some console tool that makes list of passwords from charset and charnumber parameters?
<Dr_Willis_> presley:  i recall seeing password generator programs befor. (never needed to use them)
<presley> <Dr_Willis_> i don't understand you
<ubuntu> I don't know how I managed to get into an  IRC chat room
<ubuntu> But I'm here :S
<KM0201> presley: there's programs that do it.. but there's alsoa lot of websites that do password generating.
<sacarlson> gsfai: I found another article that looks like your problem is in the kernel http://us.generation-nt.com/bug-523761-linux-image-2-6-29-1-amd64-boot-partition-not-mountable-help-168821561.html
<ubuntu> bloody hard!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: most default to this channel on this server, making it very simple
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu:  most of the irc clients are set to auto join here...
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<burntburito> you goto love ubuntu "bunt"
<BernardV> presley: Maybe take a look at "makepasswd" it's in de repos
<goddard> i gave write permissions to the group of the www directory which i made www-data and then added my user to the group that it says already exists btw and it still wont let me write file to directory using SFTP
<ubuntu> Right so. say I would want to connect to a channel called 'TWiT' how do I go about doing that. THe program I'm using is called Xchat
<sacarlson> gsfai: you need to install one of your older iso files on that usb flash live boot disk
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu:  /join #channelname
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu:  you may want to check out the irc clients docs/help menu items also..
<Dr_Willis_> !irc | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gsfai> sacarlson, i found a copy of gparted iso in my old backup
<gsfai> ill use that
<presley> BernardV, i tried this, i need program to do a uniq list of passwords
<BernardV> presley: for example: makepasswd --char=10 --string=abcd will create a 10 char long passwd with only a,b,c or d as char
<ubuntu> ohh thank you! :)
<ubuntu> Nice helpful people :D
<sacarlson> gsfai: cool
<presley> BernardV but it could be same passwords
<burntburito> when ubunto works it works solid ,but the fact that its alwase getting better causes problems sometimes but i cant rea
<goddard> is ubuntu server still using php5.2?
<Dr_Willis_> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<presley> with repeats
<burntburito> ally complain
<Dr_Willis_> goddard:  looks like 10.10 uses 5.3.3
<goddard> ok
<Dr_Willis_> goddard:  if im reading that correctly.
<BernardV> presley: Ah ok.. create a script that generates a few random numbers, sha1 that, take random chars out of the hash (passwd length), insert them in a db and do a SELECT DISTINCT :)
<goddard> Dr_Willis_ i think thats right i just have a server but it must be a custom installation
<presley> <BernardV> thanks for idea, but i could be difficult for me i think
<KM0201> presley: there's lots of websites that create random passwords.
<KM0201> youre making this more difficult than need be
<Dr_Willis_> place cat on keyboard.. give cat catnip....
<Dr_Willis_> random passwords.. :)
<KM0201> Dr_Willis_: yeah, that would work to.. or take a cat, and run a red laser over your keyboard.. that i'll give you some random passwords
<Dr_Willis_> cat /dev/random | some code to convert #'s to ascii.. :)
<presley> KM0201, Dr_Willis_, point is that i need a list for bruteforce, and this is not that i'm looking for
<KM0201> presley: well, good luck w/ it.
<guntbert> presley: you won't get such a list here
<Dr_Willis_> presley:  you wouldent want a random list for bruteforce anyway id imagine..
<Dr_Willis_> http://paulbradley.tv/30/   perl random password generator.
<presley> Dr_Willis_, m?
<Dr_Willis_> would someone offhand know if a 'arm' based linux disrto would be able to run 'wine' ?
<Cheleon> español
<Dr_Willis_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<XiaolinDraconis> Dr_Willis_, sounds doubtable
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis_, re: arm - highly doubt it.
<M8R0> why you want to run win e on arm linux, when you have windoze mobile
<M8R0> ?
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  just seeing these new netbook/tablets. and was wondering thast.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_: if you can compile it, sure why not :)
<Dr_Willis_> M8R0:  because the wife has ONE little windows game she likes..  and last i cheecked windows cd/mobil couldent run  normal windows apps.
<hypmed> hi there - i'm having trouble afer 10.04 network upgrade - following re-boot, networking is broken with no gnome network manager - and wired network not working either - any advice?
<Dr_Willis_> ActionParsnip:  thats what i was wondering.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis_, it's being ported see http://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_: i'd ask the wine guys to see if it will make
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a 512MB usb stick was wondering if anyone had any suggestions what i should boot on it
<Dr_Willis_> ZykoticK9:  thats good then. :)
<ActionParsnip> ooo, exciting
<XiaolinDraconis> wanna make a bootable rescue stick
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  tiny core linux. :)
<M8R0> you can try to see if if there is some sort of port started
<ActionParsnip> hypmed: connect the wired connection and run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0
<geeknik> Dr_Willis_: http://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  there was a ubuntu rescue variant i saw.. it was text based.
<XiaolinDraconis> Dr_Willis_, ill look it up
<geeknik> not sure how close they are to getting it finished/working/whatever.
<ActionParsnip> hypmed: you should now get a wired connection
<Dr_Willis_> geeknik:  Nifty. Now perhaps i can get $$ saved up to get a arm based tablet for next xmas.
<XiaolinDraconis> Dr_Willis_, text based isnt my flavor
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: tinycore isnt text based
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  depends on your rescue needs.. 512mb is rather small
<hypmed> ActionParsnip - correction - wired is working now but i dont know why - didn't work days ago so i've only got broken wireless networking
<guntbert> `Nisstyre: stop those changes please
<ActionParsnip> hypmed: could reinstall network manager, or install wicd as an alternative
<geeknik> Dr_Willis_: there are already some decently priced tablets. I think Sears or Toys R Us had/has one for ~$150USD.
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  i just use the litlte flash drives like that as a 'rescue' grub boot  loader. I install grub to the mbr of the sda and to the flash drive. for a 'backup' in case i need to get back in.
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: http://www.tinycorelinux.com/screenshots.html
<XiaolinDraconis> im already on it
<XiaolinDraconis> looks good
<hypmed> ActionParsnip - i'll try and use Synaptics to get wicd installed and let you know - thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> was wondering if gparted would install on it
<Dr_Willis_> geeknik:  yea. saw those. the one i saw was runnign that windows mobil/ce/whatever and was a VERY low res screen. I dont think the wifes game would work on it.
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you could install minimal ubuntu then install LXDE for a light desktop OS
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  tiny core linux  yes.
<M8R0> here is the wiki for wine on arm arhitecture
<M8R0> http://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  gparted  hjas its own live cd.
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  theres also proberly a dozen other 'rescue/recovery' type live cds out there.
<M8R0> i consider to be a good lecture if you have time
<XiaolinDraconis> Dr_Willis_, im on that too was gonna make a live usb of gparted but then i thought why not get some more tools on it
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  gparted live cd, and one called 'system rescue' are 2 good ones.
<sipp11> Hi there, I have a question about firewall/proxy thing in my office. Usually it's always asking for my user/password when I get into browser. And it just works after that. The question is how can I do that in CLI? so far I get only 401 unauthorized error.
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, lxde sounds like it might be a winner
<M8R0> :)
<BernardV> presley: http://pastebin.com/ZgsTKdz7
<Dr_Willis_> sipp11:  try a text based browser? :)
<BernardV> Oh he's gone :P
<Aisteru> I am having trouble configuring xorg to use the nvidia drivers. I installed the nvidia 96 package, & ran the automatic configuration tool, but the xorg.conf it generated does not work. It seems that there is no "nvidia" module installed.
<Dr_Willis_> Aisteru:  installed the drivers how?
<Aisteru> I used software center.
<skullboy> ok im trying to update libjpeg but when i do i get this Breaks existing package 'libjpeg62-dev' dependency libjpeg62 (= 6b-16.1)
<Dr_Willis_> Aisteru:   You rebooted afterwards?
<sipp11> Dr_Willis_: yes it works in Lynx. but can I make this easier?
<Dr_Willis_> sipp11:  no idea.
<Aisteru> I did.
<Dr_Willis_> Aisteru:  Hmm.. what chipset?
<skullboy> ok im trying to update libjpeg but when i do i get this Breaks existing package 'libjpeg62-dev' dependency libjpeg62 (= 6b-16.1)
<sipp11> Dr_Willis: Thanks anyway
<mdpatrick> How ddo I search aptitude packages?
<edbian> skullboy: Do you need that dev package?
<Dr_Willis_> mdpatrick:  apt-cache search pattern
<mdpatrick> Dr_Willis_: thank you
<Dr_Willis_> mdpatrick:  aptitude proberly has a search option also. :)  i never use aptotide
<edbian> mdpatrick: or aptitude search "keyword"
<skullboy> edbian: yea but the dev package that i need depends on the version im trying to upgrade to
<edbian> skullboy: Yeah IDK.  That's wierd
<hateborne> Anyone with specific knowledge of ATI and/or fglrx with Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hateborne> It's past that ubottu. fglrx is nonfunction (or so it seems), ati package shows installed, but nothing is found on the hard drive.  :-\
<r00t4rd3d> mdpatrick, Snynaptic Package Manage is apt gui.
<XiaolinDraconis> and tiny core takes the win
<XiaolinDraconis> assuming it can install gparted
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  its right there in the pacakge manager it has.
<XiaolinDraconis> swt
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks a lot Dr_Willis_
<teddyb> hello
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i reset my application defaults?
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  for what app?
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed the kde package and now all my apps open with kde variants
<jeckhys> Y a des français ?
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  ubuntu-tweak has some 'reset gnome' settings feature.
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  odd.. ive not noticed that issue here.
<XiaolinDraconis> i started with plain ubuntu gnome
<XiaolinDraconis> then wanted to test the other desktops
<XiaolinDraconis> so i got xfce and kde
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. I instelled kubuntu-desktop here, over ubuntu-desktop. and had no issue.. also got Lubuntu on here.
<BernardV> !fr | jeckhys
<ubottu> jeckhys: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<XiaolinDraconis> i switched sessions and then switched back now when i click a file it opens with amarok or ark or some other kde app
<Dr_Willis_> XiaolinDraconis:  try the ubuntu tweak tool perhaps. it can reset gnome back to initial defaults i recall.
<XiaolinDraconis> im on it
<wilhart> is there any nice repo for adding skins ?
<wilhart> art-manager sucks
<XiaolinDraconis> go str8 to the source
<XiaolinDraconis> gnome-look.org
<jeckhys> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  theres some altenative 'theme' tools out there. but i tend to just find theme ppa's these days
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  gnome-art, and gnome-artng, epidermis, and proberly a dozen others i cant rember
<teddyb> im having a problem, im trying to install filezilla but its asking me for the password but all i have is a .pub key
<hypmed> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help earlier, i'm all set
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: they are programs?
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  err.. yes.
<ActionParsnip> hypmed: no worries broseph :)
<v0id_> is possible to SOCKS in xchat-gnome?
<Dr_Willis_> what else could they be?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: can find gnome-artng
<BernardV> teddyb: When installing filezilla it asks you for a password?
<GeekSquid> I've just installed 10.10 on a Compaq Presario F700, everything works except the keymap... Some keys do not work, Like Left and Right arrows, Home, End, Page Up, Page Down... Any ideas as to getting these keys working?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: cant find epidermis
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  they are not all in the default repos. use google.
<teddyb> yeah well im trying to add a repo (following a guide online) can i do it without adding a repo?
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: ok but is this 32bit or 64bit :  epidermis_0.5.2-1_all.deb (md5, sig)
<x-2000> hej
<x-2000> swuxi
<x-2000> securety disaster
<ActionParsnip> teddyb: so you want to add a repo without adding a repo....?
<GeekSquid> !details | x-2000
<ubottu> x-2000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  'all' = botjh
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  its proberly wrote in python. :) so its both
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: cant' get it working epidermis
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  and ive not used those in ages. so thats about all the support i can give.
<ActionParsnip> teddyb: only users in the admin group can add repos and install apps
<Dr_Willis_> wilhart:  installit, run it from term. look for error messages
<x-2000> and then you.. send it to the terminator... yes ude your immagination...
<x-2000> ?
<teddyb> can i check what group im in?
<x-2000> use*
<x-2000> why?
<x-2000> whaat...
<ActionParsnip> teddyb: run:  groups   in a terminal
<x-2000> you terminator.. you...
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: ok getting there python-nemphy was not installed
<skullboy> how come when im schrooling throuh pics on google my comp freezes for a sec
<Dr_Willis_> !info python-nemphy
<ubottu> Package python-nemphy does not exist in maverick
<teddyb> ovh@mc-188-165-53-xx:~$ groups
<teddyb> ovh fuse x2gousers
<GeekSquid> !info python-empathy
<ubottu> Package python-empathy does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: which browser?
<gsfai> whats the easiest way to redirect your sound output to your mic input?
<skullboy> firefox
<x-2000> yeah.. if it wasnt 2012, and i was on line anyways... then i would terminate you.. or something like that...
<neriukas> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: unlucky, this may help: http://www.forevergeek.com/2004/12/make_firefox_faster/
<BernardV> gsfai: Does your soundcard accept output on the mic in?
<x-2000> ok i get it...
<skullboy> actionparsnip, firefox
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: also try: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<guntbert> x-2000: with whom are you talking?
<GeekSquid> gsfai: alsamixer from the terminal will give you full control of all aspects of the soundcard
<x-2000> pythonise your sorry....?
<gsfai> BernardV, i think thats alittle hardcore lol
<x-2000> es..
<gsfai> GeekSquid, ok let me try that
<Jordan_U> gsfai: Easiest way is with a double male mini phone cable, if I understand correctly what you're trying to accomplish.
<x-2000> ok.. bye.. (;
<x-2000> !!
<BernardV> gsfai: Well could be, there are 7.1 cards that use the mic in as output if you use all 7.1 channels
<wilhart> Dr_Willis_: gnome-artng soo i cant find download link
<gsfai> BernardV, Jordan_U, i am actually trying to play some music in the input, so it gets caught by skype
<BernardV> gsfai: Ah but then you could better change the input device for skype (don't know how to, but I'm sure it can be done..)
<Jordan_U> gsfai: Then the easiest way is with a double male mini phone cable. You can also use pulseaudio to achieve the same thing in software.
<skullboy> actionparsnip, not speed probs it freezes my computer when im looking through images on google
<GeekSquid> skullboy: images.google.com
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: could set a lower nice value for firefox. its all I can suggest as I dont use firefox
<GeekSquid> skullboy: is a little laggy in firefox ... seems better in Chrome
<BernardV> Jordan_U: gsfai Be aware that a mic input can't have the input voltage a normal input can have (about 1Vpp), so use a resistor or something to drop the voltage
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: the web is laggy in firefox ;)
<gsfai> i dont have a double male
<XiaolinDraconis> what do i gotta do to install grub on my usb stick?
<gsfai> actually... i lost it :P
<neriukas> you can speed up FF :) it rlly helps :)
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: Web 2.0 is laggy in firefox... Web 1.0 works great
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you can boot to live CD, chroot to the usb and install grub
<BernardV> gsfai: That wasn't something you could do in software, that's more like a hardware add-on
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: arora and chromium daily run great here
<wilhart> gnomeartng-0.7.0-all.deb cant' find this file!!
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: What is your end goal though?
<gsfai> BernardV, i was thinking of something like `cat /dev/audio > /dev/input0` or something
<XiaolinDraconis> im making a bootable usb stick
<XiaolinDraconis> with tiny core linux on it
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: if you downloaded the deb manually, you will need to change directory in terminal to the location of the file
<skullboy> actionparsnip, is chrome any good or is it just fast
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: there is a how to on making a bootable tinycore usb device
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: its great imho
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: fast too ;)
<BernardV> gsfai: I've never tried something like that.. I wouldn't know if that could work
<XiaolinDraconis> yes but the step just says to install grub
<XiaolinDraconis> doesnt say how
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: What guide are you following?
<XiaolinDraconis> tiny core's guide to usb
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Link?
<XiaolinDraconis> actually i just notice they have a whole nother section for installing grub
<XiaolinDraconis> http://wiki.tinycorelinux.com/tiki-index.php?page=Installing+TC+on+USB#Installing_to_USB_with_GRUB_under_a_Linux_distro
<GeekSquid> gsfai: If you are trying what I think... using a usb soundcard (as a second soundcard) would allow you to input the output of the other soundcard into skype, ... I don't see you being able to play music into skype with only one soundcard
<hidnshadows> I just discovered the "personal file sharing" item in the menu, but it says that it's missing something. What do I need to get from the repos,, in order for personal file sharing to work?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: installed gnomeart-ng can't find executable file
<gsfai> GeekSquid, ill try to find a non-hardware way to do this
<Zirg> hey gang. how can i check to see if this is a 32 or 64 bit install??
<BernardV> GeekSquid: gsfai Then a simple external mixer would also work....
<KM0201> Zirg: uname -a or uname -r should tell you
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: where from, there is gnome-art in the repo, but not gnomeart-ng
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: can't find mono-common
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: trying to dpkg -i gnomeart-ng
<cheleon> ains
<GeekSquid> BernardV: exactly what I was thinking, then connect Ipod or CD player to external mixer on mic input and plug a mic into the mixer so you could also talk gsfai
<hidnshadows> if anyone can help me set up "personal file sharing" please PM me, I need to go get food
<gsfai> well yes, a second microphone input is required
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/how-to-install-gnomeartng-0-7-0-all-deb-in-ubuntu-10-10-a-840683/
<gsfai> and ill try mixing with alsamixer
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Since Ubuntu uses grub2, rather than adding a menu.lst with the contents they mentioned you should create a grub.cfg with this as the contents: http://pastebin.com/F2JqQDAb
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: if you use the one in the repo, does it do what you expect?
<BernardV> GeekSquid: Indeed
<BernardV> gsfai: Maybe http://www.voiceemotion.com/
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: can yo ugive repo then ?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-art | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: it's in the official repo.....
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: did you not think to search that first?
<BernardV> gsfai: Or https://extras.skype.com/65/view
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: no gnomeart-ng in repo
<infoturtle> how would I sort this error?: The file /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/build/include/linux/autoconf.h does not exist.
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: yes, but gnome-art  is, what does gnomeart-ng do?
<wilhart> ubottu: i know
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: dunno
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: more themes?
<skullboy> how do i update libjpeg62
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: I suggest you install gnome-art   and see if it does what you need. How can it install MORE  themes when they both appear to access the same source for themes etc
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: i have used that but they are so OLD themes
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, thanks i almost totally missed ur message
<skullboy> how do i update libjpeg62
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You're welcome.
<GeekSquid> wilhart: I am not sure why you would need that package, gnome-art does the same thing, whereas gnomeartng is "the successor" but has not been incorporated downstream and is less likely to work
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: i just installed https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/testing/+build/1941090/+files/gnomeartng_0.7.0-1~lffl~lucid~ppa_all.deb    with no issue
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: it does the same thing as gnome-art ?
<GeekSquid> wilhart: check out www.gnomelook.org, tons of themes, art and other stuff for gnome, which can be installed with gnome-art
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: no idea, ive never used it
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, im trying to get startx and VBoxClient-all commands to run as soon as i log into a machine. anyone know how to make a srcipt that will run these commands when i log in?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i still dont know how to go about installing grub. i have a terminal open and cd into /media/71D1-CD89   which is where the usb stick is mounted
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: What is the device name (/dev/foo) for the USB stick?
<skullboy> actionparsnip, i know but it says Breaks existing package 'libjpeg62-dev' dependency libjpeg62 (= 6b-16.1)
<ActionParsnip> T3CHKOMMIE: the desktop install runs this automatically, is that not what you installed?
<ActionParsnip> skullboy: sounds like you need a PPA
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, pretty sure its /dev/sdb
<skullboy> actionparsnip, PPA
<T3CHKOMMIE> ActionParsnip, im runing a different build but the backend is ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, so i sudo install-grub /dev/sdb     ?
 * T3CHKOMMIE is an Ubern00b at scripting :(
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You want to be more than pretty sure so that you don't make your internal drive unbootable.
<GeekSquid> T3CHKOMMIE: check out System>Preferences>Startup Applications, you will need something to login and launch startx, and there are a number of ways to do this
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/71D1-CD89/ /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> T3CHKOMMIE: what OS and type did you initially install??
<T3CHKOMMIE> ActionParsnip, its BT4 and i believe its ubuntu 9.10 on the backend. and the gui is KDE (I hate KDE) but havent got to changed that yet.
<ActionParsnip> T3CHKOMMIE: backtrack isnt supported herte
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | T3CHKOMMIE
<ubottu> T3CHKOMMIE: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<luxurymode> Hey all. I installed eclipse by extracting the folder. How do I get it to integrate fully into Ubuntu? (so i can run from terminal, etc)
<ActionParsnip> !away > npoBaJl
<ubottu> npoBaJl, please see my private message
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: sudo apt-get install eclipse .... don't use the extracted folder
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 120 kB
<XiaolinDraconis> got a folder named grub there now must have worked
<aeon-ltd> Gartral: but, you do? check your firewall (ufw) settings
<npoBaJl> I'm very sorry about that ActionParsnip... I only use it because of the paging system inside. I will look into the code and remove the advertising thing
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: wil that install the eclipse i downloaded? bc i specifically want classic 3.6
<luxurymode> i dont want the eclipse in the repo
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, i'm using the ambience theme and I'm having trouble seeing where the scrollbar ends because of the shades of white... Is there any way that I can modify that to make it more obvious?
<aeon-ltd> IsmAvatar: look in /usr/share/themes for its resources
<wilhart> soo anything new in ubuntu branch?
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: what's your question? I'm a heavy eclipse user.
<wilhart> gnome?
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: reccomend using a PPA from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+PPAS ... search for eclipse
<IsmAvatar> ah, nvm, GeekSquid's helping you
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eclipse-team/debian-package; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install eclipse
<luxurymode> IsmAvatar: basically i uninstalled eclipse and now installed 3.6 classic. had problems with some android perspective stuff showing up on previous install
<bearblack> Attention ubuntu support representatives. .ace files apparently are some sort of zip/compressed thingy. I installed an ace uncompressor from the ubuntu software panel. it has opened my file redviewer.ace. when i choose to extract I get An Error has occurred. There is absolutely no command line output .
<philip_> Could anyone please help me with a small problem with my PDF files. My Samsung ML-1640 printer will not print PDFs but will print any other texted files. I would be most greatfull. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> bearblack: there is an ace handler in the repo
<luxurymode> ActionParsnip: that'll gimme classic 3.6?
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: sorry ... loose the caps ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<avis> in defense of comcast and the SELinux packages that slipped through that didn't check out, that is entirely fedora's fault.
<ActionParsnip> !info unace | bearblack
<ubottu> bearblack: unace (source: unace): extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-7 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, that wouldnt by chance have just made my ubuntu installations grub refer to the usb for booting now?
<ActionParsnip> bearblack: ace is not a new filetype
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: noob here. no idea what im supposed to do with that. :-)
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: If your Ubuntu installation is on /dev/sdb it would.
<guntbert> bearblack: there are no "ubuntu support representatives" in this channel, only vonlunteers, you can get paid support from canonical though
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i ask because in the usb directory all i see is the grub folder but no other folders than the locale folder
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: not sure about classic, but it'll give you 3.6
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Look at the output of "mount" to see what partitions are mounted where.
<ActionParsnip> bearblack: is the file consistent?
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: what version of ubuntu?
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i know the only two drives i have besides sr0 are sda and sdb
<luxurymode> 10.10
<Gartral> im on 10.10
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: 10.10
<Dr_Willis_> Gartral:  #ubuntuone may have some better help.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: thanks, but I'm not seeing the scrollbar images. Do different themes share images such that I might find it in another theme's folder?
<luxurymode> IsmAvatar: got the wrong guy
<mikeobeda> I need help tracing the pathway from my ubuntu machine to a windows xp machine, since I am only getting 100 megabit file transfer between the two, and I think I should be getting 1 gigabit
<maxflax> I'm having the really annoying watermark "AMD Unsupported hardware" in my lower right on my screen.. is there a way to remove it?
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: sry >_>
<luxurymode> IsmAvatar: i'll let it slide....this time
<aeon-ltd> IsmAvatar: it may be generated and render just by the gtkrc config file
<aeon-ltd> *rendered
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/TutXU0EP
<mike123> i realise this is a stupid question in a channel for just ubuntu, but the #linux channel needs authorization: what is a good live cd that i can use to make an image of my windows default install for this computer? it is 10.8gb and i would like to copy it onto an 11 gb partition so that when my mom breaks it i can just revert without having to use the disk
<aimio> anyone know a good window/tile manger for ubuntu ?
<mikeobeda> compiz
<IsmAvatar> aeon-ltd: ok thanks, I'll take a look
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Good, you installed grub to the USB correctly then.
<rumpe1> mike123, any live cd will do i guess... just use dd, which is nearly everywhere a standard
<aeon-ltd> aimio: dwm, awesome, xmonad, wmii, its all down to your taste really - i personally like wmii and dwm - nice 'n' light :)
<rusivi> mike123: Force her to use a VM, and save a restore point
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i dont see any grub.cfg file
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You need to create that yourself.
<mike123> rumpe1: i tried dd, the volume ran out of space, i think it was trying to copy the whole 60 gb partition, even though i'm sure 49.2 gb is empty
<aimio> thx aeon-ltd
<mike123> rusivi: i wish
<Dr_Willis_> mike123:  dd will do all the volume.. including empty space.
<mike123> dr_willis_: thus my problem with why it didn't work :)
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: I am not finding that version in any repository.... pretty far upstream to be included into 10.10... still in source and untested... I cannot help you with that there ... IsmAvatar: would you like to field this one
<Dr_Willis_> mike123:  i seem to recall some other tools that can skip the empty stuff. but  cant recall the names.  fsarchiver perhaps?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, i should put that in the grub folder or /boot
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: In the grub folder.
<sodas> hello
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, thanks for the help bud
<aeon-ltd> aimio: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You're welcome.
<sodas> need some help installing ubuntu (well, Pinguy OS actually) - running the live version atm
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: im just trying ActionParsnip's method
<sechrist> I am authoring a deb, and upon purge I get warnings like this "conffile '/etc/init.d' is not a plain file or symlink"
<rusivi> mike123: Your next best bet is to clone a fresh install + desired software of her OS, and save the cloned image to external media.  When she goofs up the OS, push out the clone (~10-20 minutes tops) brings she's back in business.
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: thanks a lot for your help though
<sechrist> How do I suppress these?
<nirazio> What are some good GUI binary viewers/editors?
<bearblack> ActionParsnip, I cannot determine if it is persistent. i download it and it very much has a file size and the files listed when i open it indicate it is i guess NORMAL
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  techincally we dont support pinguy os. but you could state teh issue and see if its a common problem.
<IsmAvatar> GeekSquid, luxurymode: I've always just installed in manually, without the repo. Might not be the best/recommended method, but it gave me full control over it.
<Dr_Willis_> Aisteru:  im in and out all day long... whats the issue?
<maxflax> Is there a channel for graphic drivers questions?
<sodas> hi Dr_Willis, the issue is with gparted (and installer) not recognizing my previous partitions
<rusivi> maxflax: binary or open source?
<GeekSquid> sechrist: that question might be better answered in #ubuntu-packaging ... channel is specific to deb authoring
<bearblack> ActionParsnip, it appears by using the UI at the top I can view an actual logged output. "File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible."
<mike123> dr_willis_: that seems like it will do the job
<XiaolinDraconis> time to give it a go
<maxflax> rusivi - binary
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  id try a ubuntu live cd. and see if gparted sees them
<rusivi> maxflax: If nvidia or ati?
<mike123> dr_willis_ :thank you i'll try it out :)
<sodas> Dr_Willis: I am running a Live CD
<maxflax> rusivi - ATI , have annoying watermark i want to remove
<luxurymode> IsmAvatar: i dont see the help > install new software in install i just did... wtf?
<rusivi> maxflax: IDK about an IRC (checking) your only support option for binary support is ATI Linux forum (checking)
<mike123> rusivi: i'll try cloning it to a partition on her hd, and when i get around to backing it up i'll back that up to some external media also. thanks!
<sodas> Dr_Willis: fdisk shows all my partitions, gparted doesn't (shows the whole drive as unallocated space)
<C_Okie> hello
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: might be under a different name. That button has changed 3 times over the last 3 eclipse versions
<GeekSquid> !hi | C_Okie
<C_Okie> what
<ionwind> hello
<C_Okie> was that a bitwise or insult
<pippo> ciao
<luxurymode> IsmAvatar: i guess its help ? software updates?
<ionwind> some one how are good with testdisk??
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: yes
<Jordan_U> !anyone | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<C_Okie> or was that a nor gate
<sodas> is there a channel specific to "installation help"?
<mikeobeda> is anyone able to help me with networking on my ubuntu server
<guntbert> C_Okie:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<aeon-ltd> sodas: ubuntu? then thats here
<GeekSquid> C_Okie: sorry, that was me trying to use ubottu to say hi ... but apparently that one has been removed from the database... not an insult ... Welcome to Ubuntu
<Zirg> Hey Team, running 10.04.1 LTS here and I'm trying to get google-talkplugin to work on it. I pulled down and installed the package from Google's site, but as yet, the settings still state I have no video. How should I go about troubleshooting this??
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: check out eclipse help files. The whole method has changed.
<ionwind> sorry sorry
<sodas> aeon-ltd: yes
<luxurymode> haha ok thanks
<C_Okie> Oh I thought you were saying not high as in the logical not operator in C++ :)
<C_Okie> *not hi
<hidnshadows> does anyone have any experience with "personal file sharing" that could help me set it up?
<sodas> aeon-ltd: should I "pm" someone or just type away here?
<Jordan_U> sodas: As this is a problem with parted (or rather, more likely that your partition table is invalid) try asking in #parted
<sodas> Jordan_U: thanks, on my way there
<C_Okie> GeekSquid:  you speak #define *(uint*) 0x000000FF? :D
<mikeobeda> hidnshadows I just set up a file server last week, I could probably help
<Jordan_U> sodas: You're welcome.
<GeekSquid> C_Okie: I am not a programmer, so I don't get your humor... But regardless enjoy your stay in Ubuntu Support Channel
<ionwind> is anyone expert o know good testdisk??
<luxurymode> IsmAvatar: help tells me to do help > install new SW, but it aint there..
<C_Okie> oh ok thanks
<dysfunction> hello
<ionwind> hi dys
<C_Okie> :)
<hidnshadows> mikeobeda I basically want an easy-medium toughness solution, for local network file sharing across OSes, like samba apparently
<Jordan_U> ionwind: If there is, they won't be able to help you untill you actually ask a question.
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I create an encrypted folder in my home directory, that I'd like to mount from time to time
<Dr_Willis_> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1 (maverick), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<dysfunction> is wifi ad-hoc mode supposed to be shitty? (around 50kB/s)
<C_Okie> I have an interesting question, does anyone know of any  model analysis programs like FIA for engineers on ubunut?
<Zirg> Mahjongg, TrueCrypt?
<hidnshadows> dysfunction language please, and ad-hoc is computer-computer than computer-modem
<Zirg> anyone? google-talkplugin ???
<Mahjongg> Zirg, which is FLOSS?
<guntbert> !language | dysfunction
<mikeobeda> hidnshadows, alright, the computer you want to use to share files, is it ubuntu server you're using or is it ubuntu desktop?
<ubottu> dysfunction: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<murmurs> hello
<C_Okie> like something that will analyze the wind resistants of a model
<ionwind> i need to recover my information on my disk ( i format it) can nayone help me please??
<rusivi> maxflax: IRC = #ati
<hidnshadows> mikeobeda, desktop
<Jordan_U> ionwind: How did you format it?
<embiopterid_> hidnshadows: you can use either samba or apache
<dysfunction> ad-hoc is a mode for wifi
<maxflax> rusivi - thanks
<GeekSquid> I've just installed 10.10 on a Compaq Presario F700, everything works except the keymap... Some keys do not work, Like Left and Right arrows, Home, End, Page Up, Page Down... Any ideas as to getting these keys working?
<dysfunction> my 2 pc's are 5 feet apart
<hidnshadows> dysfunction it's computer to computer.
<ionwind> by mistake i reinstal ubuntu in the wrong HD
<dysfunction> yes
<embiopterid_> hidnshadows: apache for webdav, samba for windows-like file sharing
<aeon-ltd> sodas: just type away here, if someone knows the answer and is watching they should reply
<ionwind> all my live is in there :(
<embiopterid_> samba is probably easier.
<GeekSquid> dysfunction: perhaps there is interference on the channel.. try a different channel
<ionwind> im not and expert in linux
<mitzed> ionwind
<hidnshadows> dysfunction if it's slow, try a computer to wifi connection?
<ionwind> yes mitzed
<Jordan_U> ionwind: Not all your data will be possible to recover.
<IsmAvatar> luxurymode: oh, sorry... darn outdated help files. Well yes, it's Software Updates. Then you type the update site URL in the URL area, and it should pop up. It's fairly straightforward from there. I have to eat right now, tho.
<mitzed> u need  help
<philip_> Hello could someone tell me how to get Samsung ML-1640 to print PDF files Please. Thank you
<ionwind> ok undertand
<hidnshadows> dysfunction wait, you want a device to device connection right? my bad
<mikeobeda> hidnshadows okay.  you'll want to install the samba-server package, and then you'll want to make user accounts for the other machines to connect to.  After creating the user accounts, you need to convert them from UNIX users to samba users.  Then you edit the /etc/smb.conf file to make sure that your ubuntu machine is in the same workgroup as the computers you want to access the server from.  you'll also need to set the samba pa
<kchkchkch> na, ihr sexfreaks?!
<mikeobeda> ssword for the samba users on your ubuntu machine with the sudo smbpasswd username command
<ionwind> but its a possibility to recover some?
<murmurs> I'm messing around with virtualhosts for Apache2 and I think I've messed things up a bit. I wish to completely remove Apache2, Php, MySQL and phpmyadmin, so that I can do a clean reinstall (and maybe put Django in there), anyone suggest what the best way to do this? I'm guessing merely 'apt-get remove '-ing won't cut it for the configurations, passwords etc?
<sodas> aeon-ltd: Thanks. Moved over to //parted channel
<aeon-ltd> philip_: does it print anything?
<dysfunction> yea, you are right about channel interference
<aeon-ltd> philip_: like a strip of code or similar?
<hidnshadows> mikeobeda, mind if I pm? I'm really a low-level user
<GeekSquid> murmurs: sudo apt-get remove --purge package removes the configs as well
<ionwind> Jordan_u do u know how to di that?
<dysfunction> everyone around here seems to be using the same chan for some reason
<mikeobeda> hidnshadows change the username in that command with the username of the samba user of course.  i'm not entirely sure how to go about doing everything from the command line, since I used the webmin application a lot.  everything I know came from the site http://havetheknowhow.com, I suggest you check out what is to offer there
<bastidrazor> murmurs: apt-get purge will clear out the configuration files
<philip_> Dysfunction yes it will print txt files ok
<bastidrazor> GeekSquid: i'm a bit slow, it seems. :)
<murmurs> GeekSquid, really? seems a suspiciously simple solution, you know?
<murmurs> cool
<embiopterid_> murmers: you may want to make sure mysql databases are deleted as well
<murmurs> ah
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: linux keeps things simple
<GeekSquid> murmurs: yep, I like to make things easy
<Jordan_U> ionwind: First try following this guide to see if you can recover the filesystem just by restoring the partition in the partition table: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<mitzed> ionwind what you kept in ur hd?
<murmurs> indeed, it's a LOT simpler than my first experience with Linux (RedHat 7.4)
<C_Okie> ...
<z0mbie> Has anyone successfully joined a Microsoft SBS 2008 domain with ubuntu 10.10 with likewise-open?
<Jordan_U> ionwind: It's not likely to work in your case as you actually overwrote the partition rather than deleting it, but if it does work then most of your data should be accessable relatively easily.
<ionwind> i try all ready jordan
<C_Okie> Anyone know of a strucutual analysis program for ubuntu for mech engineers
<ionwind> but im cant fixes
<murmurs> embiopterid_,  won't mysql db be removed as part of the purge?
<hidnshadows> alright, so samba is going to be the easiest local filesharing system?
<Jordan_U> ionwind: The you'll need to move on to photorec: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<rusivi> maxflax: Support forums = AMD Open Source -> http://forums.amd.com/forum/categories.cfm?catid=310&entercat=y and/or Ubuntu Desktop Support -> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=d5918add09cab155aefea36ecab97de3&f=329
<zacktu> i've installed ubuntu as dual boot with windows xp several times -- used gparted to make an extended partition and then created several logical partitions -- i think i've read that dual booting with windows 7 is different -- is that so?
<rusivi> maxflax: I'd try the AMD Open Source one first b/c your gonna get railed with suggestions to use the open source version of the graphics card if you post to Ubuntu Forums
<mikeobeda> by far.  and by changing file permissions using the chmod command, you'll be able to grant some folders access to specific users.  samba is the most flexible for sharing folders across several oses.  it takes a little while to get a full understanding of it, but once you know what you're doing, I find it's the greatest
<sodas> zacku: apparently it is. I'm struggling to do that (dual-boot with Win7) atm
<sasquatch1> Anyone know if it is possible to get airpwn to work on a WPA/2 network? If not is there similar software to accomplish this?
<luxurymode> how can i install eclipse 3.6 classic in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Not really. Vista/7 both use a separate "system" partition for the bootloader but as long as you don't delet that thinking it's useless (which a surprising amount of people do) you should be fine.
<Jordan_U> zacktu: Also, the Ubuntu installer will walk you through partitiong for dual boot automatically (and is known to work correctly with all versions of windows).
<Dr_Willis_> zacktu:  its about the same from what ive seen. Win7 installs often have a 'boot' type partition. so One Win7 machine i have was  using 4 primary partitions.  I  put in a 2nd hd. to put linux on.
<Dr_Willis_> zacktu:  so examine the win7 setup closely befor rying to install
<embiopterid_> With some of the old framebuffer splash utilities it was possible to set console image backgrounds. Does plymouth fill do this or is this some other application now?
<rusivi> murmurs: My first experience w/ Linux was also Red Hat (~ 2004) I found a glitch in gnumeric within a few minutes and told (naively) the person who introduced me to it at the time, "Have you heard of Windows? It doesn't have this problem." Not understanding how much money he saved per year on licensing cost avoidance. He just giggled at me as he was Ph.D. grad from Berkeley.
<itaylor57> luxurymode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Dr_Willis_> embiopterid_:  plymouth dosent use the framebuffer i thought it was using X.
<Dr_Willis_> embiopterid_:  theres the fbset tools that may be able ot set the console wallpapers. (i hated that feature)
<itaylor57> luxurymode: it shows how to install your own version
<sodas> Any idea why installer doesn't recognize any partitions? (Windows is still working perfectly)
<zacktu> i'm going to buy a laptop, so a 2nd disk isn't likely -- are all 4 partitions primary?
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  pastebin the 'sudo fdisk -l' output perhaps.
<philip_> aeon-ltd yes I can print txt but not PDF Thank you. I am new to XChat
<embiopterid_> Dr_Willis: plymouth is using X? For sure?
<Dr_Willis_> zacktu:  my new laptop - has 2 hard drives. :)
<Dr_Willis_> embiopterid_:  theres Some reason Plymouht has issues with the Nvidia/ati drivers.. if its not using X. i cant imagine why it would be having the issues.
<luxurymode> itaylor57: thank you. new to linux. how do i install the package?
<mike123> sudo apt-get install fsarchiver does not work?
<aeon-ltd> philip_: no i meant when you try to print the pdf
<sodas> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/R4rXFvEa
<luxurymode> itaylor57: in package manager?
<Dr_Willis_> zacktu:  on a low end Win7 desktop i bought on black friday. it was alrleady setup woth 4 primary partitions.. (very annoying)
<maxflax> rusivi - I would have used the open source alternative if it could handle 3D good
<itaylor57> luxurymode: scroll down to User Install in the link I sent you
<embiopterid_> Dr_Willis: actually, the framebuffers for those didn't work and you always had to generic drivers like uvesafb. I will look it up.
<philip_> aeon-ltd no it just wont print I just get an error.
<luxurymode> itaylor57: awesome thanks
<itaylor57> luxurymode: np
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  looks like you have 3 primary partitions.  You could use windows to resize one of them and leave part of the HD unallocated.
<zacktu> dr_willis: is 4 primary partitions all that are allowed?  so you can't just shrink them and create another?
<balbino> tjenakillar vet ni hur man programerar in en bajs korv i datorn ?
<estornino> #vhost
<balbino> eller en snopp nått av dom spelar ingen roll
<Dr_Willis_> zacktu:  4 PRIMARY max.. one can be an extended. that holds logicals..
<balbino> eller en snopp nått av dom spelar ingen roll
<balbino> hahah jag skojade bara har nån en bajs korv till salu eller ?
<balbino> hahah jag skojade bara har nån en bajs korv till salu eller ?
<Dr_Willis_> zacktu:  so the Max would be like 3 primaries, one extended + lots of logicals in it.
<rusivi> maxflax: I hear ya on that one, have you consulted -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for info on 3D FOSS driver support for your chipset?
<mohamed> hi evrybody
<mohamed> salut ts lmonde
<sodas> Dr_Willis: That's what I originally did. The 3rd partition is actually the "unallocated" one. I only formatted it under the Live CD while trying to get it to recognize the partitions
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  interesting message at the top of that paste -->  WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<mohamed> jss nouveau ici
<mohamed> la premiere fois ke jss sur ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !fr | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  im not sure how GPT is differnt from  the other ways.. is this a mac? or normal pc?
<luxurymode> itaylor57: if i uninstall my current install should i also remove all the other technical items?
<luxurymode> itaylor57: or just eclipse itself?
<sodas> Dr_Willis: normal PC, a Sony VAIO laptop
<r00t4rd3d> How can I take 4 packages needed for my wireless card and turn them into 1 package for a 1 click install ?
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  perhaps they have it partitoned.. oddly..
<Dr_Willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  you may need to do like it says. use gparted to resize them.
<itaylor57> luxurymode: i would just do eclipse
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: Did you know that freenode has an #eclipse channel?   /join #eclipse
<sodas> Dr_Willis: I'm guessing that would involve wiping out my old partitions/data?
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  no idea. Ive not used gpt.. reading that wiki page now its like the 'new' way to partition things. :) so that might be causing confusion.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  try gparted - use it to resize, and make a / and swap partition. then retry the installer I g uess.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  other then that. ive not ever had a similer proglem
<aimio> my small laptop ideapad s10-2 the headphone jack wont work and i have tried the fix for it you have to add a line to the alsa config something something.. but it ain't working, inbuilt speakers work fine just no headphone jack. any ideas=?..
<GeekSquid> aimio: try alsamixer to have more control on sound card
<sodas> Dr_Willis: the resizing - would it mess up my current partitions/data? If not, anyway you could guide me through the process?
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  when in doubt.. back things up..  you could use windows to do the resizeing.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  defrag,scandisk, backup... see if windows can resize.. if not try gparted.
<sodas> Dr_Willis: I already resized with Windows. The 3rd partition was unallocated space that I created in Windows
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  these days. i often just buy a 2nd hd for my new laptops to put linux on. I leave the windows HD in a secure place. :) and dont touch it.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  ahh.. so you can use gparted. and just delete the 3rd and make  an 3rd and 4th partition. one of type ext4 for / and one for swap.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  do that in gparted. then see if the installer sees them.
<sodas> Dr_Willis: hehe yeah that might be the way to go, unfortunately i don't have space in my laptop to insert a 2nd HDD
<sodas> Dr_Willis: how would I do that?
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  boot gparted live cd. or ubuntu live cd. and intall gparted.
<luxurymode> itaylor57: confused about the creating executable step. i opened nano, now what? how do i add the content?
<sodas> Dr_Willis: gparted doesn't show ANY partitions. Only 1 huge unallocated space
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  that is weird.  You could try a new gparted live cd. could be a bug in gparted.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  or like that message said use that other tool.
<estornino> #LeakSpin
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  interesting message at the top of that paste -->  WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  gparted is a front end to 'parted' i thought.
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:  so ive no idea why its not seeing them
<bastidrazor> estornino: /join #leakspin   will connect you to that channel
<The_Rufus> for the love of <insert deity here> someone please help
<GeekSquid> Dr_Willis_: gparted is a frontend to parted ... fdisk is not compatible with ext4, or GUID
<itaylor57> luxurymode: yes cut and paste the info into the file named eclipse
<The_Rufus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 server 64 on my new server with a RAID5 array and for some reason only 4 drives are in the array
<aimio> GeekSquid, still no luck :(
<The_Rufus> after 3 re-installs
<The_Rufus> i've rebuilt the array 3 times
<The_Rufus> different drives every thime
<The_Rufus> er -h
<GeekSquid> !enter | The_Rufus
<The_Rufus> my head is going to explode
<ubottu> The_Rufus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bearblack> i am sorry but i can't locate the reply to my last message. but i thought i heard a beep
<Dr_Willis_> I rember why i dont bother with raid any more.
<The_Rufus> show me an 8Tib HDD and I won't bother either
<bearblack> My problem now is that the ACE software from the software center can open my .ace I downloaded but the output says it can't determine the decompression
<adstat> Hello
<adstat> Ubuntu 10.10 not communicating with Win 7 Share
<Dr_Willis_> The_Rufus:  by xmas   i imagien they will be here. :)
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: 3tib is not uncommon ... with 4 of those you'd have close to 12tib
<The_Rufus> not helping me right now though Dr_Willis_ ;)
<yshavit> Hi all, I'm trying to launch bpython-gtk, and I can from a terminal -- but I can't launch it from the "run application" dialogue unless I check "run in terminal" -- and then it throws up two windows, the bpython-gtk window and a blank terminal. Would there be anywhere that I can see log messages of what fails when I try without "run in terminal", so I can solve it?
<The_Rufus> how can I pipe output to a pastebin in 10.10?
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: install pastebinit
<luxurymode> itaylor57: thanks so much for your help. got it. though i didnt see an option for selecting icon when creating launcher
<Dr_Willis_> The_Rufus:  err.. fom the wiki pedia page.. it says raid 5 = 3 disks max...
<Dr_Willis_> The_Rufus:  Ive no idea if thats right or not...
<Dr_Willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID.
<The_Rufus> it's not. I have 4 disks in the 5 disk array
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: is one a parity drive?
<adstat> Any ideas why Ubuntu 10.10 wont connect to Win 7 shared computer?
<The_Rufus> yea, RAID5
<The_Rufus> but the array is "clean, degraded"
<adstat> Windows computer can connect, and upload to ubuntu computer as guest
<The_Rufus> so it's booting, but not recording parity since there are only 4/5 drives in the RAID5 array
<adstat> Samba is installed too
<The_Rufus> i have /boot on a usb flash drive and / is on the RAID array
<Dr_Willis_> adstat:  theres a 'issue' with connecting to windows 7 - if win7 has that 'windows live sign in assistant' installed..
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: Hardware Raid? or software raid? as in LVM
<The_Rufus> S/W
<The_Rufus> using mdadm
 * Dr_Willis_ reads up on raid5 at -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels#RAID_5
<Dr_Willis_> Performance problems can be so severe that some database experts have formed a group called BAARF — the Battle Against Any Raid Five.[12]
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<The_Rufus> hahaha
<adstat> lol
<The_Rufus> well, time-critical isn't an issue here, this is a home server
<aimio> my small laptop ideapad s10-2 the headphone jack wont work and i have tried the fix for it you have to add a line to the alsa config something something.. but it ain't working, inbuilt speakers work fine just no headphone jack. any ideas=?..
<Dr_Willis_> The_Rufus:  somthing is conruseing here.. You said you had a parity disk.. but   (quoteing) -->  RAID 5 distributes the parity data across the disks, while RAID 4 centralizes it on one disk,
<The_Rufus> hmm
<The_Rufus> either way, you lose one drives worth of space due to parity
 * Dr_Willis_ dont know a lot.. Im just reading..
<The_Rufus> it's a 10Tb array, but only 8tb will be useable
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: look at that section below where Dr_Willis_ posted the link.... Number of disks theoretically unlimited!
<zinadork> Does anyone know how to get a synaptics clickpad  working?  I can't right click without a mouse.
<mike123> dan louden
<Dr_Willis_> GeekSquid:  we can raid the world!
<cody_> hey, I accidentally remove the Volume icon from the toolbar, how do I go about getting it back?
<shcherbak> GeekSquid: limited by number of blocks ;)
<The_Rufus> hehe
<zinadork> Not being able to right click is kind of a deal breaker
<bastidrazor> cody_: the indicator_applet should be it
<GeekSquid> Dr_Willis_: Now if we could just raid google, microsoft, apple and oracle... then we would have all the toys
<The_Rufus> i've d/l pastebinit, how to use?
<Dr_Willis_> Raid, then pillage! then Plunder the Booty!
<bastidrazor> The_Rufus: pastebinit filename   or read the manpage.. man pastebinit
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: cat something | pastebinit
<KM0201> The_Rufus: command | pastebinit
<adstat> i should just put windows on this computer >.<
<cody_> indicator_applet? what's that, i'll admit that i'm still fairly new to this.
<bastidrazor> cody_: right click the panel > Add to Panel > Indicator Applet
<Dr_Willis_> adstat:  i had 3 win7 machines causing issues. I removed that windows live sign in  thang from them. and they started playing nicely
<brokendatapoint> how do i find out what version Ubuntu I am on?
<KM0201> GeekSquid: i don't think you necessarily need cat for all commands, like lspci | pastebinit  will work fine
<cody_> ah, thanks
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: lsb_release -a
<GeekSquid> brokendatapoint: lsb_release -a
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: in a terminal
<cody_> that restored the other thing I wanted fixed.
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: thanks
<GeekSquid> KM0201: just different options of doing the same thing
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: you're welcome
<KM0201> ya
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: cmd not found
<Dr_Willis_> brokendatapoint:  check your spelling.. ?
<brokendatapoint> Dr_Willis_: haha, copy & paste
<Dr_Willis_> brokendatapoint:  or use tab key to complete commands/names.
<The_Rufus> damnit, how do you install it into the OS? i've un tar'ed it
<sodas> Dr_Willis: you might want to know that I solved the problem with gdisk (upon Jordan_U 's suggestion) and saw that i had both MBR and GPT. Remove GPT and all good
<Supertanker> Every so often Ubuntu decides that my huge home partition needs to be scanned at boot time, which takes about an hour and is extremely aggrevationg. I know how to disable, but I'd like to know--is it a *good* idea to disable it?
<Dr_Willis_> sodas:   thats.. weird..
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: pastebinit.... untar... uh .. i said "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Dr_Willis_> Supertanker:  its supposed to auto check the filesystem every 30 mounts or so many days.
<Supertanker> My CentOS EXT3 partitions do fine without boot scanning, or without such a long one, at any rate.
<Dr_Willis_> Supertanker:   if its scanning mroe then that... you may be having some deeper issues.
<sodas> Dr_Willis: old laptop, about 3 years. I have installed hackingtosh, Vista, Win7 and a few Ubuntu versions over time. Guess experimenting has it's costs
<Dr_Willis_> Supertanker:  i wouldent disable it.
<The_Rufus> GeekSquid: "Unable to locate package pastebinit
<rumpe1> Supertanker, nope... better idea: don't mount every partition available at boot (just the ones you regularly need)
<Supertanker> Dr_Willis_, no, it's about every 30 days--but I have several partitions, and all of them are large.
<Supertanker> rumpe1, like my home partition? =P
<Supertanker> That's the only one that could possibly be taking so long.
<rumpe1> Supertanker, 10GB should be enough for home...
<Dr_Willis_> Supertanker:  tune2fs can set the #'s of days and remounts.. I would set different FS's to be different # of days/remounts. so they all dont get scanned at the same time.
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: it is in the universe repository
<Dr_Willis_> !info pastebinit
<The_Rufus> sounds kinky
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: it is scheduled to scan very 30 mounts (I think it's 30), you can use hdparm (I believe) to set a higher value
<p_res> 10GB for home? Not for intensive data use it wouldn't be.
<Dr_Willis_> my /home/ is like 2TB :)
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: how large is your "huge home" partition?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_: this could be a giggle...
<The_Rufus> ok, how do you enable universe then?
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: er my apologies ... was typing that into a Debian terminal not my Ubuntu, sorted thanks
<rumpe1> p_res, you can always mount other partitions into /home ...
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: in software centre
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: :) cat /etc/release would work in debian
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: System>Administration>Software Sources
<The_Rufus> O.o, that sounds awfully GUI ActionParsnip
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: indeed
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: its for a user, so yeah (are they running server?)
<p_res> rumpe1: Yeah, but why not just make things easier.
<chrisA1> 'lo all.
<The_Rufus> did I mention I'm running Server ed with CMD line only?
<brokendatapoint> too many terminal with too many SSH logins ...
<Supertanker> ActionParsnip, . Dr_Willis_ . , rumpe1, I know how to disable/change the scanning frequency values, it's just insanely annoying to have to do it at all. Why is ext4 so radically different as to require this? My other distros, with ext3, do not seem to do more than a cursory check at boot to make sure the filesystem was unounted cleanly
<Supertanker> ActionParsnip, about 200GB if I remember for this machine
<Supertanker> I can't check because it is *STILL SCANNING*
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: no you didn't .... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Supertanker> Might be bigger
<Supertanker> It's been a long time since I set this machine up.
<ActionParsnip> The_Rufus: i see, then run:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    uncomment the lines with universe in them, press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER   then run: sudo apt-get update
<rumpe1> p_res, depends how you define "easier" ... if you don't need your 2TB data daily, you don't need to mount the most of it daily...
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: i thought you were gonna say 10Tb or more, 200Gb isnt much dude
<Supertanker> ActionParsnip, well, it sure takes its time scanning :)
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: maybe you could set PS1 prompts for different colors.. i have each box with a different username color.
<Supertanker> Incidentally
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. id think 200gb sould scan in just a few min. tops.
<sinusoid>  i am trying to write a one liner to extract out of "HASH=(24F80B942FAECAF8546634CEFA6DF68B)"   what is between the ()
<Supertanker> The hard drive light is not on for most of the scan.
<The_Rufus> ./etc/apt/sources.list only has one line in it an nothing says universe
<sinusoid> anyone know how to do it with grep?
<Supertanker> It also gets incrementall slower as it approaches 90%, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: if its that big it sounds like its tiring, you can use hdparm to set a higher mount number before autoscan kicks in
<Supertanker> Which makes me think that most of this scan is just bullturds.
<Dr_Willis_> sinusoid:  perhaps sed/awk would be better.. i dont think grep does that.
<ActionParsnip> sinusoid: I suggest you ask in #bash too
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: not a bad idea, am using MRXVT and have been out of Ubuntu/Debian for a while ...
<The_Rufus> think i might find a gun and sudo apt-get install bullets-in-skull
<ActionParsnip> brokendatapoint: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<p_res> rumpe1: Yeah but I'd be giving a little more than 10GB. This is 2010 (almost 2011 lol), data takes up a lot more space than it did 10 years ago.
<jessec> gnome-session
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> how do i find chipset ?
<chrisA1> I'm a noob setting up a file server with 10.10 Server as a learning exercise, trying to get wireless working. I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo . However, 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' dies and requires a soft reboot, while iwconfig reports that wlan0 exists.
<nit-wit> lspci
<shaggy2> Hello I have an issue installing Wedalizer, it requires libz however I can not install in via aptiude or aot-get
<The_Rufus> wizardslovak: lspci
<ActionParsnip> Therstrium: /etc/apt/sources.list    should look something like this: http://pastebin.com/z7C6qU9M
<coolpro> Hello, any possibilies to disable built-in speakers on my laptop?
<shaggy2> *Hello I have an issue installing Wedalizer, it requires libz however I can not install in via aptitude or apt-get
<Dr_Willis_> !find libz
<ubottu> Found: libruby, libruby1.8, libzeitgeist-1.0-0, libzeitgeist-1.0-0-dbg, libzeitgeist-dev, libzeitgeist-doc, libzeitgeist-gio, libzephyr-dev, libzephyr4, libzip-dev (and 72 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libz&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Dr_Willis_> libz seems a rather... minimal name....
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: thanks
<shaggy2> witch one would I be installing dr_willis
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: ur, um .... that isn't right... apt won't work if there are no repos .... something strange going on here
<p_res> coolpro: Mute perhaps!
<ActionParsnip> chrisA1: run:   sudo iwlist scan | less     do you find access points?
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: zlib1g is what you neede
<shaggy2> thank you geeksquid
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: if I said paonia would you know what I meant
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\[\e[0;32m\]\h\[\e[00;00;00m\]:\W\$ '    is mine for this laptop.. i mis-stated i change the host color
<The_Rufus> i f%$king give up
<mike123> sound
<p_res> The_Rufus: What's up dude?
<coolpro> p_res: I can't mute separately or don't find it how to do it. when I plug in my headset I don't want build-in speakers to sound anymore
<chrisA1> ActionParsnip: lo and eth0 don't support scanning, and the wlan0 entry is, verbatim, "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down".
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: apt-get command returned that zlib1g is already installed. yet I still cannot install webalizer
<ActionParsnip> chrisA1: ok then run:   sudo lshw -C network    websearch the product line to find guides
<p_res> coolpro: When you plugin headphones, it should automatically disable the built-in sound anyway. Does it not?
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: sudo apt-get update then try try again
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: using MRXVT it does not change the upper tab colour, they are red for inactive and blue for active
<shaggy2> I done the update and upgrade last night
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: I done the update and upgrade last night
<coolpro> p_res: none of Linux distributions that i've tried did it. The older versions of Ubuntu had this option, and i was able to mute it seperately, the newest one is kinda different.
<GeekSquid> The_Rufus: what happens when you sudo apt-get update
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: thanks anyway will get it sorted, might even go to a WM instead of a full DM like KDE
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: what version of ubuntu?
<shaggy2> 10.10
<p_res> coolpro: Very odd. Have not heard of that/
<shaggy2> server
<ActionParsnip> coolpro: is the system a laptop or branded pc, if so, what is the make and model please?
<p_res> .
<marion> is there a way to automaticaly dos xset -dpms whenever i log in
<Dr_Willis_> marion:  .bashrc or .profile is one way
<ActionParsnip> marion: add it in your startup items
<ActionParsnip> !startup | marion
<ubottu> marion: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: that doesn't affect the tab color it changes the prompt color
<coolpro> ActionParship: HP Compaq NC8230
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: Ubuntu 10.10 Server
<The_Rufus> I have built a server with 5 2Tb HDD's in RAID5. I have /boot on a usb flash drive and it boots fine. / is on my md0, but my RAID is degraded and a drive is missing. I've re-partitioned, re-formatted and rebuilt the array 3 times and therefore re-installed the OS 3 times. I'm about ready to blow my head off
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: yes i know, i thought you were talking about tab colours, my bad
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: no trouble here... um, you got any extra repositories? you may need to add universe and multiverse repos to get everything needed
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: not a problem.  :)
<brokendatapoint> messing with Cherokee on remote Debian Servers
<ActionParsnip> coolpro: try:   options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=1 enable=yes    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    may work
<shawn146|ubuntu> is anybody using Maverick Meerkat?
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: personally I use Google Analytics for webalalysis, little more powerful, and easyer to use
<p_res> ActionParsnip: What if he's using Pulse.
<coolpro> what is pulse?
<ActionParsnip> p_res: it will still be used
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Yes, why?
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: this is the ./configure message http://www.pastie.org/1418526
<p_res> ActionParsnip: Fair enough.
<shawn146|ubuntu> how do i access CLI?
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: yep ... and a good portion of us are... please ask your next question
<shawn146|ubuntu> did :P
<chris_osx> those Openbsd guys are crazy! http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxraschke/1095958534/
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Alt+T
<aimio> is there anyone that has any other ideas, trying alsa mixer, putting the line of text into the alsa config etc, (The problem is no sound from the headphone jack)..
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<coolpro> There is PulseAudio Preferences, but I never changed it.
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: press CTRL+ALT+T
<shawn146|ubuntu> "Log into the CLI in Application – Accessories – Terminal and select: / Windows/System32/config following manner:"
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<brokendatapoint> chris_osx: i like the one in black ...
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh CLI is terminal
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<chris_osx> brokendatapoint: lol
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: why are you trying to compile webalizer .... it is available in the universe repository .... sudo apt-get install webalizer
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: CLI is terminal, yes.
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: yes, CLI == (C)ommand (L)ine (I)nterface
<brokendatapoint> chris_osx: he is my kinda geek 8-)
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Or you mean CTRL+ALT+F2
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: oh sorry was following a online help doc. thank you sorry for the noob moment
<meco> Are there any somewhat fancy games in existence, graphically speaking, for Linux? Not that needs a lot of CPU/GPU power, but with nice, bright colors and details. Everything I've seen is kinda dull....
<chris_osx> meco: tuxracer is legend
<p_res> meco: In comparison to Windows native games, I've found Linux gaming is exactly that, dull!
<adstat> Any ideas why Ubuntu 10.10 wont connect to Win 7 shared computer?
<ActionParsnip> meco: try urban terror  or penumbra 9pid for but the demo is killer)
<coolpro> ActionParsnip: should I run the command above in the terminal?
<GeekSquid> I've just installed 10.10 on a Compaq Presario F700, everything works except the keymap... Some keys do not work, Like Left and Right arrows, Home, End, Page Up, Page Down... Any ideas as to getting these keys working?
<brokendatapoint> adstat: cos it hates them?
<ActionParsnip> adstat: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<ActionParsnip> coolpro: not sure
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: I was wanting to installing it for multible domains, for eg. www.dom1.net/admin/webalizer and www.dom2.com/admin/webalizer
<ActionParsnip> adstat: it is caused by Windows live messenger
<coolpro> ActionParsnip: it says: options: command not found.
<ActionParsnip> coolpro: what are you trying to achieve??
<jdimatteo> where is it documented what kernel(s) are used by Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server Edition?
<shawn146> ok that was not funny
<shawn146> i had run run abck up stairs cause of crtl+alt+f2
<p_res> jdimatteo: uname -a
<shawn146> *back
<shawn146> how do i get out of ctrl+alt+f2?
<jdimatteo> p_res: I don't have it installed yet -- I'm evaluating whether or not I will install it
<meco> I'm trying out tuxracer first then
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: CTRL+ALT+F7
<bastidrazor> shawn146: more than likely ctrl alt F7
<shawn146> are you sure/
<shawn146> ?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: yes
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: CTRL+ALT+F8
<shawn146> k
<shawn146> whats f8?
<ActionParsnip> meco: urban terror is like counterstrike but with wall jumping and is completely free
<p_res> jdimatteo: Ok.
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: webalizer is run against apache log files... so if you have a log file in /var/log/apache2/access.log for one domain then the virtual host on the second domain needs to have a place where the log file exists like /var/log/apache2/seconddomain/access.log ... which is configured in your virtual hosts file
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: the key next to f7
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: F8 is exactly that, F8
<shawn146|ubuntu> ok
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: think F2   ....F8
<shawn146|ubuntu> thanks
<shaggy2> ahhhh
<p_res> You know your F8 key on the keyboard.
<shawn146|ubuntu> f7 did it
<shaggy2> okies thank you
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: are you sure its f8?.. that doesn't work for me, its f7
<Dr_Willis_> F8=F4x2
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<meco> ActionParsnip: Haha.. I have no idea what counterstrike is, but I'll check that one out also!
<jdimatteo> I am evaluating whether or not to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - please helpL: where is it documented what kernel(s) are used by Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server Edition?
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Strange, it's F8 on my system.
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<shawn146|ubuntu> i am using Maverick Meerkat
<ActionParsnip> meco: i suggest you do if you like games, its massive (although was much better in beta days )
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: So am I.
<jdimatteo> nm
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: F8 seems to fly, Ive seen F7 work too. I always use guake personally ;)
<Jordan_U> shawn146: ctrl+alt+F7 (or sometimes F8).
<shawn146|ubuntu> how do i do this? "Log into the CLI in Application – Accessories – Terminal and select: / Windows/System32/config following manner:"
<meco> ActionParsnip: I'm a very late bloomer to computer gaming.
<KM0201> hmm
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: What do you want to do? What you say doesn't make sense.
<shawn146|ubuntu> http://twitteling.com/2010/06/reset-windows-7-passwords-with-linux-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> meco: grab urban terror: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655355
<shawn146|ubuntu> whats the folder for the drive?
<ActionParsnip> meco: http://afderrick.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/screenshot-urban-terror-1.jpg
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: /media/something
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: What drive?
<meco> ActionParsnip: urban terror, is that in any repository?
<shawn146|ubuntu> my main os drive
<shawn146|ubuntu> OS which is c
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Your main system files are in /
<ActionParsnip> meco: i believe its in playonlinux repo
<shawn146|ubuntu> i am using a livecd
<ActionParsnip> meco: penumbra is damn scary and has an innovative gameplay style
<shawn146|ubuntu> how would i type it?
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Well then what are you trying to do?!?
<ActionParsnip> !info urbanterror
<ubottu> Package urbanterror does not exist in maverick
<p_res>  Help me!!
<shawn146|ubuntu> http://twitteling.com/2010/06/reset-windows-7-passwords-with-linux-ubuntu/ #2
<meco> ActionParsnip: Fine, I'll add that too. Can any of these be played with others online?
<Cromag> ActionParsnip: what is that game ?
<ActionParsnip> meco: urban terror is 100% online
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh i liek that game
<KM0201> Cromag: pretty cool shooter game   urbanterror.com
<ActionParsnip> Cromag: urban terror
<shawn146|ubuntu> *like
<Cromag> oh
<ActionParsnip> or add this repo: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/getdeb_games?dist=lucid
<shawn146|ubuntu> but i was banned from many servers
<ActionParsnip> and you can install as normal
<meco> ActionParsnip: You don't mean an online game? Like browser?
<ActionParsnip> meco: 3d online shooting, check some youtube vids out
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Main system files are located in /
<meco> Ok,
<shawn146|ubuntu> so i would type in "cd/media/os/Windows/System32/config"
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: sudo cd /media/os/Windows/System32/config
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: sure, use tab to complete the folder names, makes things easier and accurate
<shawn146|ubuntu> no such file or directory, and tab didn't doa thing there
<Cromag> so it's like counter strike, duke, quake ?
<The_Rufus> OK interesting point. I have sda1, sdb1, (sdc1 is /boot on usb flash drive), sdd1, sde1 all partitioned according to fdisk as 2Tb each, and that makes up 4 of the 5 drives in the array. sdf has GUID partition table. Is this the reason my RAID isn't working?
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: If you're running from livecd you'd have to use sudo command before the actual command, I think.
<uberuser> yeh
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Is the drive mounted?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: do cd /media  .... then ls to see what the mountpoint is
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can access the drive with nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Cromag: yes, its built on the unreal engibe, so has wall jumping
<ActionParsnip> *engine
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: cd to /media and then tab complete and ls from there to find where you're going.
<Cromag> ah
<michaelgamble> hey what do you call the task of creating automated script that tests the functionality of a beta app
<michaelgamble> im having a crazy brain fart i know thier is a word for it
<ActionParsnip> michaelgamble: case testing
<uberuser> can anybody tell me how I can figure out what display driver I need to use, aside from the generic one ubuntu comes with?
<C_Okie> are there good logic gate programs out there for ubuntu? I check logicsim and I can't end the wires
<meco> ActionParsnip: When I added that repo, shouldn't I be able to install the game via Synaptic? I can't find it there.
<p_res> Otherwise, ALT+F2 and type gksu nautilus and use Nautilus to do what you want to do.
<ActionParsnip> meco: yes it will be available, are you running lucid?
<meco> I don't know what lucid is
<uberuser> 10.04
<uberuser> lucid
<ActionParsnip> meco: what does: lsb_release -a    output?
<meco> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> meco: ok its hardy
#ubuntu 2010-12-31
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: meco: if desktop version... no longer supported see !eol
<GeekSquid> !eol | meco
<ubottu> meco: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: it is, until April 2011
<ActionParsnip> meco: then run:  sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu hardy-getdeb games" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list'
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: whoops, I got my dates messed up
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: np man ;)
<shawn146|ubuntu> still can't get into drive
<ActionParsnip> meco: it may not support hardy, its an unofficial repo so its up to them which release they support
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can goa s far as /media/os
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: its a partition, not a drive
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Did you try with Nautilus?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can with no problem
<shawn146|ubuntu> but i need CLI it says
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: So what's the problem?
<shawn146|ubuntu> for the permissions
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   mount     thanks
<navatwo> So I am having issues installing the UNR on my new netbook. I have the flash drive created but when I boot off it, it asks for my language, I pick install then it goes to a blank screen with the white cursor flashing. :(
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: gksudo nautilus /media
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: If you launch Nautilus with gksu you have root access as it is.
<meco> I'm not sure what someone just tried to explain to me...
<onlyplayragz> guys you think it s  a good idea to upgrade a live server via command line?
<Danielc1234_> hi all just installed ftp apt-get install vsftpd, but when using cuteftp, I can browse and see files/folders, but will not let me edit, copy or paste. Permissions, however I am logging in as my user with full permissions. Any ideas?
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: yes
<shawn146|ubuntu> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6613/screenshot1ns.png
<ActionParsnip> onlyplayragz: sure, if its beneficial
<onlyplayragz> i mean
<onlyplayragz> dist upgrade
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<onlyplayragz> from hardy to maverik
<ActionParsnip> onlyplayragz: you can upgrade from hardy to Lucid, then to maverick
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: case sensitivity cd /media/OS/windows
<onlyplayragz> ok
<shawn146|ubuntu> os
<onlyplayragz> seems risky though
<ActionParsnip> onlyplayragz: personally I recommend keeping servers in the LTS
<onlyplayragz> yep
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: OS
<p_res> onlyplayragz: Why not leave Hardy on it.
<p_res> ?
<Guest92214> Hi all! i got a Problem: i want to use mp3blaster; in order to add files in mp3blaster. i need to press F!; but when i press F1 GNOME Terminal Manuel opens up and mp3blaster does not get the input... any suggestions on how to solve that issue?!
<ActionParsnip> onlyplayragz: installing regular updates is equally risky
<onlyplayragz> i m just asking
<shawn146|ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/OS$ cd /media/OS/windows
<shawn146|ubuntu> bash: cd: /media/OS/windows: No such file or directory
<meco> I'm typing 'urban' in the Synaptic search field, and I only get to hits: 'gramofile' and 'gzrt'
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: type ls
<ActionParsnip> p_res: lucid is supported longer
<onlyplayragz> i tried on a test server and it screwed everything ;)
<p_res> ActionParsnip: But he wants Maverick?
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: It
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Are you using tab completion?
<navatwo> ActionParsnip: its a netbook, thus has no separate gpu. It does not load the installer
<shawn146|ubuntu> ls lists the folders and files?
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: do you see windows there?
<dannyLopez> how cai i see the manager of the sound?
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: the guide shows how to add the nomodeset option you need
<ActionParsnip> meco: http://www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/110/   has a normal lazy download you can use
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: You must have your commadn wrong somewhere.
<p_res> command
<ActionParsnip> p_res: true, but i advised lucid ;)
<The_Rufus> THAT'S IT, i'm installing the OS for a 4TH time
<shawn146|ubuntu> i got in
<shawn146|ubuntu> ls helps thanks
<p_res> ActionParsnip: Well that's would be better than Maverick for a server.
<ActionParsnip> p_res: totally
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Well done!
<dannyLopez> how can i see the manager of the sound?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | dannyLopez
<ubottu> dannyLopez: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<p_res> dannyLopez: Little sound icon in gnome-panel.
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can't get into System32
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: linux is VERY case sensitive, so if it's SYSTEM32, it is different to System32
<shawn146|ubuntu> it says System32 in the ls
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: try cd Sy"TABkey"
<shawn146|ubuntu> but when i type in ls System32 it says no such file or directory
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<dannyLopez> ActionParsnip: but i need know if the maneger is alsa o pulse
<ActionParsnip> dannyLopez: in a default Ubuntu, it's pulse
<ActionParsnip> shawn146|ubuntu: use tab to complete
<p_res> dannyLopez: Unless you changed it, it's Pulse.
<peytoniumnitrate> anyone here use irssi?
<Guest92214> peytoniumnitrate: me
<p_res> peytoniumnitrate: Nope.
<dannyLopez> ok TKS
<ActionParsnip> peytoniumnitrate: sometimes
<p_res> dannyLopez: ;-)
<soreau> peytoniumnitrate: #irssi
<peytoniumnitrate> i downloaded a theme how do i apply it?
<shawn146|ubuntu> I am getting /s System\ Volume\ Information/
<dannyLopez> p_res: what is the better? alsa or pulse?
<p_res> dannyLopez: I prefer Pulse.
<ActionParsnip> peytoniumnitrate: right click desktop -> change background image, themes tab
<ActionParsnip> dannyLopez: they are just different, neither is outright better
<p_res> dannyLopez: I use it with 4.0 audio adn it's great.
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: seems like you still need to get into the windows directory before you can get to system32
<p_res> and
<shawn146|ubuntu> i am in Windows
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: screenshot after fullscreen ls
<kn100> peytoniumnitrate, where did you get this theme from?
<Supertanker> Hmm, while I'm here, here's an odd problem: Every once in awhile, OpenOffice will take a *VERY* long time to start--the progress bar on the splash screen reaches 100% but it sits there, two-five minutes or so, then finally pops up my document. But if I open subsequent documents they open right up
<Supertanker> Any idea what this is?
<peytoniumnitrate> i got it from irssi site
<Supertanker> Killing one of the soffice processes (forgot which, sorry) mwhile the splash screen is stuck has it pop up immediately with my document
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28209/How_to_make_OpenOffice_run_faster_in_Ubuntu
<kn100> peytoniumnitrate, are you sure it's an ubuntu theme then?
<NFsiher> peytoniumnitrate: sorry never used any skins
<peytoniumnitrate> no its a irssi theme
<shawn146|ubuntu> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/420/screenshot2nm.png
<IdleOne> peytoniumnitrate: #irssi can help you with irssi themes
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, got time for a nother question?
<aimio> omg i'm going crazy, so simple but yet so damn hard i have no idea why it's not working.. (damn headphone jack)..
<peytoniumnitrate> ok
<DrEdD^^> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Supertanker: can help, the thing making mot difference is stopping the java stuff
<quidnunc> How do I get progress indication when doing automatically-triggered fsck on boot?
<pirac> can anyone help me with hp dv4-1125nr mic not working?
<DrEdD^^> can somebody please try http://87.7.51.244:5800/
<shawn146|ubuntu> wow the channel floods fast
<DrEdD^^>  its my vnc server i have problem setting my router from outisde and can't try it alone :)
<pirac> can anyone help me with hp dv4-1125nr mic not working? 10.10
<kn100> Holy...It's unbelievable in here
<jkoch> !vesa
<DrEdD^^> tell me if you get answer
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<jkoch> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shawnboy> My "Open With" context menu no longer shows "Other". How do I associate certain files with a particular other application?
<KM0201> pirac: well, do you know what your sound device is?
<ActionParsnip> kn100: it is the official channel of the fastest growing Linux distro....what did you expect
<NFsiher> peytoniumnitrate: sorry never used any skins
<NFsiher> Hi all! i got a Problem: i want to use mp3blaster; in order to add files in mp3blaster. i need to press F!; but when i press F1 GNOME Terminal Manuel opens up and mp3blaster does not get the input... any suggestions on how to solve that issue?!
<jkoch> How can I tell if my computer is using vesa or picking up my intel video driver?
<adrian_kx> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<adrian_kx> anyone managed to fix this error
<kn100> ActionParsnip, there's _got_ to be a better way of providing support over irc than this
<ActionParsnip> jkoch: sudo lshw -C display     and read
<shawn146|ubuntu> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/420/screenshot2nm.png
<Supertanker> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll take a look at that. It does it in Windows too sometimes, funnily enough
<ActionParsnip> kn100: its worked pretty well for the last 4 years I've used ubuntu and the 10 I've used Linux
<jkoch> ActionParsnip: it says "PCI (sysfs)"
<ActionParsnip> kn100: there is also the ubuntu forums and launchpad where you can post questions
<ActionParsnip> jkoch: give it time
<GeekSquid> DrEdD^^: that works ... RealVNC Server running, waiting for password ... but the applet loads
<XiaolinDraconis> some of you may remember i am making a usb emergency boot stick
<kn100> I know, it's just insane how fast irc is scrolling ActionParsnip heh
<ActionParsnip> kn100: you'll learn how to read it
<DrEdD^^>  GeekSquid thank you very much
<DrEdD^^> !!!
<pirac> KM0201 no im not actually sure, how do i check?
<shawn146|ubuntu> i gave you the fullscreen thingy you asked for
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Perhaps Windows hides the directory for some reason?
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed grub2 and tiny core a an fat16 partition and it went without a hitch
<KM0201> pirac: it should be listed in lspci
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<Starcraftmazter> hello, i've just disabled my ati prop. driver due to problems with dual head displays, and how it doesnt show up in hardware drivers. What could be the reason for this?
<jkoch> ActionParsnip: it shows that it is the intel driver, but my video is still a bit laggy to the point where i can't even watch a video on youtube
<kn100> ActionParsnip, I've always thought a very basic yahoo answers type system would be a good way of providing support
<XiaolinDraconis> however i started over and reformatted to ext4 and now grub tells me to load the kernel first
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, to boot what I just logged on.
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can get into the folder with nautilus
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: I don't use W7 so I dunno. I always preferred XP because there's no hiding business.
<ActionParsnip> jkoch: you may need an xorg.conf file to define better settings, if you websearch the product line you will find guides
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<kn100> There's an idea for something for me to develop.
<The_Rufus> OK, WTF? It seems I can't have more than 4 partitions in my RAID array
<langvann> rooks: have you ever experienced serious lag?
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, ur on TC?
<shawnboy> Caon anyone point me in direction for file associations?
<ActionParsnip> kn100: thats how the launchpad questions work
<The_Rufus> anyone aware of such a limitiation?
<jkoch> ActionParsnip: kk. thank you for your help
<IdleOne> kn100: a good thing to do in a channel this large with so much text going by is not to add more unnecessarily
<shawn146|ubuntu> it shouldn't be hidden, nautilus allows me to get in
<p_res> I have to go. Good luck shawn146|ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> The_Rufus: primary?
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: you arnt in windows you did "ls Windows" now do cd Windows then cd Sys....
<KM0201> shawn146: system/pref/preferred apps
<kn100> IdleOne, heh, probably, last thing I'm going to say is ActionParsnip but launchpad is horribly user unfriendly
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, TC?
<shawn146|ubuntu> ohh! lol
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, tiny core
<pirac> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<langvann> rooks: Not sure why, but somethings it seems like everything just hangs for a while, and i have extreme lag for like, a minute or so. and then everything starts working again.
<Guest90396> Hi. I keep all my photos on an external USB hard-drive that I take with me from computer to computer. Can Shotwell manage to use drive even if it is USB and external without me having to tell Shotwell about it each time/
<The_Rufus> aeon-ltd: primary what?
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, you meant usb?
<shawn146|ubuntu> wow
<aeon-ltd> The_Rufus: primary partitions?
<The_Rufus> ummm
<The_Rufus> not sure how that would work in a raid array
<KM0201> pirac: and what doesn't work? i have that on my laptop, and it works fine
<shawn146|ubuntu> how do i do number 7? http://twitteling.com/2010/06/reset-windows-7-passwords-with-linux-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> kn100: i'd say not, look at the karma awarded by users whom have recieved help: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<shawn146|ubuntu> err step 7
<shawnboy> Wow, super busy tonight. I'll relieve some pressure by leaving.
<ActionParsnip> kn100: how is the forum any different to yahoo answers?
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, I saw that after  posted, so grub2 is not booting TC
<pirac> the mic isnt picking up any volume and or its not showing an input device
<kn100> ActionParsnip, I did not say yahoo answers exactly
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: You get my PM?
<soreau> pirac: Try running alsamixer in a terminal?
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, it did a lil bit ago but i was on fat16 part
<ActionParsnip> kn100: either way, suppport is rolling nicely for everyone else
<shawn146|ubuntu> ah yes p_res
<KM0201> pirac: go to system/pref/sound and click the "Input Tab"  Try changing optinos in "Connector" and see if you can get the mic to register.
<p_res> shawn146|ubuntu: Cheers mate. ;-)
<kn100> ActionParsnip, What I envision is a very basic page with something along the lines of "So you're having a Ubuntu problem, please describe it below" <textbox> <submit button> - user then sent to an ajax page that essentially loads solutions as people answer the question, and on the other side is a searchable page that anyone else can go to and answer these questions
<rooks> langvann, check dmesg, see if there are some anomalies such as setting interface up and down on its own, it might be result of bad cable
<shawn146|ubuntu> but what for?
<rooks> langvann, or loose ethernet plug
<pirac> i think i may have it, but going to reboot, brb
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, does TC come with gru2 or grub-legacy, is it a full install or the thumb loaded
<nit-wit> ISO loaded
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: there really is a better way to access and edit SAM... use this http://www.pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<The_Rufus> how the hell can I create an extended partition in a raid array?
<shcherbak> kn100: you mean more readable launchpad?
<langvann> rooks: Dec 31 01:03:46 langvann-desktop pulseaudio[1668]: ratelimit.c: 1 events suppressed
<langvann> Only thing i could find
<shawn146|ubuntu> ok i did chntpw -l SAM
<shawn146|ubuntu> what do i do next?
<kn100> shcherbak, more readable, much simpler, not as scary looking, and cross project
<langvann> probably a result of the music having issues playing
<kn100> shcherbak, would probably tie it in to the ubuntu one accounts if that's possible
<langvann> rooks: I'm gonna go buy a new ethernet card. The one i have I suspect is broken.
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, i extracted the zip file and made my own grub.cfg
<kn100> shcherbak, and it would be the kind of thing that's linked in the 'help' menu of programs, just a 1 purpose system for getting support for anything
<nawkwan> So I'm about to create a USB drive using the Universal USB Installer as described on the official Ubuntu websiute
<rooks> langvann, could be, for my setup i got two gigabit intel cards since my motherboards dont work well
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, i sudo installed grub then extracted the iso and made a menu entry for it
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, you might try the bootscript to look at it
<kn100> shcherbak, also we could build up a large db of questions and answers and compare every question asked to that db and try to provide automated answers based on that
<langvann> rooks: Two? for load balancing?
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, bootscript?
<rooks> langvann, but i think dmesg would be full of warrnings if its the cards, maybe you have something with cable, like its bend too hard
<nawkwan> So when I further read about Persistence on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/what-is-persistent-linux/
<rooks> langvann, one for server, one for desktop, i did such setup like in 2006 when such things were new, and gigabit switches were $$$$$
<shaggy3> I have a simple question, I have spent weeks setting up my server, now that everything is working on it, I am wanting to create a image of the HDD and burn it to CD/DVD (depending what is needed) is there a way I can do this in ubuntu 10.10 server?
<nawkwan> It says that "Typically a separate Persistent storage space (persistent overlay) is used in conjunction with a compressed Live Linux OS."
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, it is for install mainly but it will tell you where the mbr is looking etc.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<grendal_prime> anyone ever set up squid to auth against radius?
<kn100> shaggy3, http://packratstudios.com/index.php/2008/04/20/how-to-setup-clonezilla-on-linux-ubuntu-quick-start-guide/
<shawn146|ubuntu> ok how do i untar a .tar.bz2 to a diff partition
<shawn146|ubuntu> mesk something?
<shaggy3> kn100: thank you
<kn100> shaggy3, not sure how well that would work exactly but it looks like what you want
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis,  would do a full install of puppy linux it would be much easier and is grub2
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, its a 512MB stick space is needed
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, i know puppy is only 100mb but tc is 10x smaller
<nit-wit> XiaolinDraconis, I understand puppy only 128MIB
<shawn146|ubuntu> -_-
<kn100> shaggy3, http://geekyprojects.com/cloning/setup-a-clonezilla-server-on-ubuntu/ < seems more up to date
<mitzed> hi all  can anyone giveme a hand
<nawkwan> Just curious, does it mean the the user changes are in actuality kept separate?
<mitzed> how can i run  a program like vpnc and others  automatically at startup with a desktop user account non in a admin account
<XiaolinDraconis> nit-wit, crap i gotta get off the pc been here for 6 hrs someone else needs a run at it
<nawkwan> if you're nice enough, please pm me with the answer/insights on this
<nawkwan> thanks
<mitzed> none?
<Jameswstubbs> Hello
<mitzed> hello
<GeekSquid> mitzed: firstly , have patience .... secondly ... System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<mitzed> i get something like this: you dont have privileges
<Jameswstubbs> Does it ask you to enter a password?
<mitzed> yes
<Jameswstubbs> Are you entering the correct password for the current user?
<aill> hi guys I am trying to remove a default /home partition my web host gave me, I just want it to be part of regular "/" could anyone tell me how to do this?
<mitzed> but  when i put the correct  pass
<mitzed> it promp me  with a message
<smw> aill, why would you do that?
<aill> because i find having 20 partitions eating up space silly and it will restrict me later im sure
<mitzed> that this account user dont hve  sufficient privileges
<Jameswstubbs> Aill would a symlink do? Ln /home / ?
<smw> aill, for servers, it makes sense to separate stuff.
<Gartral> aill, theres a HUGE security risk in making your /home at / are you absolutly SURE you want to do that?
<smw> Gartral, he does not want too do that
<Jameswstubbs> mitzed: You could try using root
<smw> he wants it part of the / partition
<Jameswstubbs> Password
<shawn146|ubuntu> i think i may have done it
<Jameswstubbs> Sudo passwd root
<shawn146|ubuntu> using sudo chntpw SAM
<smw> aill, I am just telling you it is a bad idea and pretty much impossible without direct access with a live cd
<shawn146|ubuntu> and using 1 and y
<matematikaadit> aill: you can use parted, gparted, fdisk
<Jameswstubbs> Or sudo passwd user
<bastidrazor> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Jameswstubbs> Oops
<kn100> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jameswstubbs> Rem
<GeekSquid> aill: webhost? ... I think you are confused ... your /home/username partition on a webhost is where you store your data... everything else you don't have privlidges to write to
<mitzed> jameswtubbs i hve the root account activated  how  can i do it in  the terminal?
<aill> its a dedicated server
<shawn146|ubuntu> how do you unzip a .tar.bz2 to a diff disk/partition?
<shawn146|ubuntu> using sudo in terminal
<Jameswstubbs> mitzed: Iv just been told off for discussing it :p
<Jameswstubbs> shawn146 mount /dev/device /mnt/placetomount
<smw> aill, you would need to use a live cd to do it
<GeekSquid> aill: I don't see how putting /home on / does you any good, still confusing ... please explain exactly what you are trying to do.... /home and / are not partitions.. they are folders under the root
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<shawn146|ubuntu> its already mounted
<shawn146|ubuntu> i have no problem with mounting
<smw> aill, or do something far too difficult to make sense...
<Jameswstubbs> Bzip -x nameofbzip
<smw> aill, it is about as difficult as installing a new distro
<rww> shawn146|ubuntu: cd /path/to/destination; sudo tar -jxf /path/to/file.tar.bz2
<aill> there is /home mounted eating up 200GB, I dont want it, I want that space assigned to regular "/"
<aill> but my idiot web host cant follow basic instructions
<aill> and i cant be arsed waiting 24 hours for a fix
<smw> aill, waiting 24 hours is the only method. Sorry
<shawn146|ubuntu> like i want to extract icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2 to d84b
<GeekSquid> aill: to do what you want... you'll need physical access to the machine, or you will have to have an idoit do the job
<adstat> My Ubuntu is being Lame
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<adstat> Any ideas why Ubuntu 10.10 wont connect to Win 7 shared computer?
<rww> adstat: Are you using 10.10 or 11.04?
<adstat> 10.10
<GeekSquid> shawn146|ubuntu: we really cannot support that kind of install.... again sudo apt-get install icewm  ...
<adstat> i verified earlier
<shawn146|ubuntu> um
<shawn146|ubuntu> i don't want to isntall it in ubuntu
<piercedwater> Can anyone help me with this error I am getting when trying to rsync from Mac OS X -> Ubuntu 10.10 USB Drive NTFS-3G? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548962/
<shawn146|ubuntu> i need to untar it into the partition
<adstat> But i was confused previously because when i go to "System - About Ubuntu" it says 11.04
<shawn146|ubuntu> it is a linux distro itself
<adstat> But i just cant' get this sharing to work
<adstat> Joan Rivers is BACK!!
<pixelated> adstat, wow, i was just talking to my wife about that issue of she thinking she has 11.04 on her laptop...
<GeekSquid> piercedwater: filename convention ... Apple Talks Like This ..... Linux/ \Escapes/ \Like/ \This And\ Windows\ Escapes\ Like \This ..... and spaces in files are a problem between os's especially when working with NTFS ... if it was an ext3/4 drive you wouldn't have the problem
<pixelated> adstat, also as to your problem of win7 and connecting, my wife had alot of problems connecting to my file/print server (running ubuntu) on her laptop (running 7), and she has decided to go back to using ubuntu again...
<piercedwater> GeekSquid: So either I rename the files or I switch to ext3/4?
<GeekSquid> piercedwater: yep
<piercedwater> :(
<GeekSquid> piercedwater: or use itunes home sharing to share the files across the machines
<piercedwater> not terrible, but annoying none the less
<piercedwater> nah, i have a different setup :P
<piercedwater> thanks though, you saved me alot of pain lol
<zhangxuekui> ggg
<adstat> pixelated, my server is Win 7
<zhangxuekui> mine is linux
<pixelated> adstat, yeah i see that, we had the opposite problem, server being linux, client being 7...
<shawn146|ubuntu> how do i get into filesystem d84b3300-f872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc from terminal?
<pixelated> also had issues accessing the server in vista too, but XP has no problems...
<pixelated> shawn146|ubuntu, is it mounted?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<JamesWStubbs> Hello
<shawn146|ubuntu> always mounted
<pixelated> do you know where its mounted?
<TWILisawesome> is it safe to have two apt-get installs running at the same time?
<shawn146|ubuntu> no
<shawn146|ubuntu> sda2?
<shawn146|ubuntu> or sdd2
<skorv> any ideas in how to solve the "the requested url couldnot be retrived" after squid
<aeon-ltd> TWILisawesome: no, thats why a lock file is generated to prevent this
<skorv> i'm out of ideas
<TWILisawesome> ok
<pixelated> shawn146|ubuntu, try 'blkid' it will show where your UUID's are mounted
<TWILisawesome> thanks aeon-ltd
<GeekSquid> TWILisawesome: we love TWIT!!!
<TWILisawesome> yes you do, and so do I
<JamesWStubbs> Whats Twit?
<GeekSquid> This Week In Tech ... http://twit.tv
<JamesWStubbs> Ahh
<shawn146|ubuntu> its not doing anything
<Jordan_U> sudo mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/d84b3300-f872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc /mnt/
<Jordan_U> shawn146|ubuntu: ^^
<Scutum> hello, Im trying to get my girlfriend to switch to linux, what would be the most recommendable user friendly easy to use version?
<JamesWStubbs> Quick question, going to get an Dual core AMD processor tommorow, is there any foreseeable problems with it and Ubuntu/Linux Distros in general
<shawn146|ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/d84b3300-f872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc /mnt/
<pixelated> Scutum, my wife uses ubuntu
<shawn146|ubuntu> oops
<shawn146|ubuntu> didn't copy
<shawn146|ubuntu> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/d84b3300-f872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc does not exist
<Scutum> pixelated, she like nice cute stuff would kubuntu be a better option?
<GeekSquid> JamesWStubbs: I have 2 in front of me, and that question depends on a lot of things, but, you are just buying the processor, or a computer?
<pixelated> Scutum, could be, kde has alot of sugary widgets last timei looked at it...
<Jordan_U> shawn146|ubuntu: Then you probably don't have any device containing a filesystem with that UUID. Where did you get that UUID from?
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh just had to replace f with 5
<shawn146|ubuntu> on the id
<JamesWStubbs> Scutum , I've been told PCLinuxOS is supposed to be easy to adjust to, but Ubuntu would also be nice
<JamesWStubbs> GeekSquid I'm buying a laptop
<JamesWStubbs> It includes the AMD64 and a ATI graphics card
<KM0201> JamesWStubbs: it's all a matter of opinion, personally, I hate PCLOS
<shawn146|ubuntu> studio 17?
<GeekSquid> JamesWStubbs: I have 2 in front of me .... Reccommend Lenovo .... Compaq has problems
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<jkoch> How can I switch to the vesa video driver instead of the one that doesn't work right for my video card?
<JamesWStubbs> KM0201 I havn't used it, just what I've been told, my first distro was Backtrack3, then I started using Debian as my everyday OS
<Scutum> JamesWStubbs, u think kubuntu would be a better option?
<JamesWStubbs> KDE is good, it's arguably pretty heavy, but It has a similar user experience to Windows in some respects
<KM0201> JamesWStubbs: well.. it's easy to try a live CD i guess.. while I do think it's a halfway decent newb distro.. i hate it.
<pixelated> Scutum, if you have room install both gnome and kde, and let her try both...
<Scutum> ok
<KM0201> JamesWStubbs: honestly, i'd rather use OpenSuse than PCLinuxOS.. but again, its all opinion
<JamesWStubbs> KM0201 I've done a quick google search on it (as you do), It does have a E17 version available, might be worth having a look at
<Scutum> pixelated, thanks
<juniour> in dual boot can i use two oter version of ubuntu
<JamesWStubbs> juniour yes
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<pixelated> juniour, yes but i wouldnt do this for having KDE and GNOME...
<juniour> jamesWStubbs can i install both through wubi
<JamesWStubbs> juniour I wouldn't think so, I believe wubi uses a virtual hard disk and uses MBR as it's bootloader
<JamesWStubbs> jumbers But installing from DVD,using the installer application would take you through partitioning
<judgepg> Hi Folks, can anyone tell me if its possible to install Ubuntu Server without an internet connection?  Seems like the installer is prompting to specify a network connection to grab the latest packages.
<sharkoder> after lost /boot partition, i booted and chrooted from a live cd and installed grub2, linux and kernel, but i can't start anyway the system imo because of wrong resolution, i dunno. what should  i do ?
<luxurymode> Hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux. Is there an easy to way to have apps load up automatically on startup and to have them go to a specific spot on the screen, etc - sort of like a workspace?
<judgepg> Ubuntu 10.10 Server
<JamesWStubbs> sharkoder Do you use a dedicated graphics card?
<Doinkle> luxurymode, you can add startups but as for certain workspaces im not sure
<JamesWStubbs> luxurymode gscripter might be able to do it
<luxurymode> Doinkle: ok thanks
<luxurymode> JamesWStubbs: ok i'll check it out
<Doinkle> luxurymode, system > prefs > startup
<ZykoticK9> luxurymode, System / Preferences / Startup Applications -- for putting them on a particular workspace, i don't think so.  Enjoy Ubuntu.
<juniour> jamesWstubbs can i install older version of ubuntu in usb
<luxurymode> I just want things like xchat to open up and go to right monitor, terminal on right monitor, etc.
<sharkoder> JamesWStubbs: i have an integrated nvidia card. i removed nvidia related packages but still no luck even replacing x.conf with failsafe one
<ZykoticK9> sharkoder, have you tried without an xorg.conf?
<sharkoder> just removing it?
<Doinkle> luxurymode, in startup, goto options.  it has an option to remember which apps, test it to see if it remembers location
<JamesWStubbs> sharkoder, you could mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<ZykoticK9> sharkoder, correct - video "should" auto detect
<adstat> When should i run Ubuntu on my Phone?
<luxurymode> Doinkle: isnt that just for logging in and out? no rebooting?
<JamesWStubbs> sharkoder xorg should automatically set up xorg.conf using vesa then
<Doinkle> luxurymode, i never tested it but i dont see why a reboot vs a logout would matter
<JamesWStubbs> adstat for ettercap :)
<sharkoder> ZykoticK9: i will try now
<chelz> how would one, with NetworkManager, have different automatic static IP settings based on which physical ethernet network i'm plugged into?
<luxurymode> Doinkle: right. as i said, still new to linux so not sure what the command is for, say, xchat. not familiar with file sys yet..
<sharkoder> JamesWStubbs: i generated several times a new xorg, tried failsafe one, tried new one
<Blue11> chelz: that's usually done by the router
<JamesWStubbs> chelz you could do it with the ifconfig from the terminal or set up /etc/interfaces using a text editor
<ZykoticK9> chelz, i doubt that is possible - how would the ethernet card know which network you where on?
<Blue11> chelz: called "static dhcp reservation" based on the mac address
<chelz> ZykoticK9: mac of the gateay maybe
<JamesWStubbs> chelz as Blue11 said it would need to be set up on the router aswell
<chelz> Blue11: whenever i've done static ip stuff on a dhcp network, i just set the static ip then it kind of works
<luxurymode> Doinkle: is it usr/bin/xchat?
<chelz> i just make sure to set static ips that the router won't give out
<chelz> i was afraid i'd have to mess with /etc/interfaces ;/
<Doinkle> luxurymode, hint: right click on the applications bar, edit menus, then goto properties of the applications for clues. :)
<ZykoticK9> luxurymode, it would need to start from a / so /usr/bin/xchat for example
<Blue11> chelz: static dhcp reservation is based on the mac address of the port connectiing to it - it sees that mac address on the network, and automagically gives it the same ip address everytime - it's what makes port forwarding work.
<JamesWStubbs> Blue11 The interface would still need to request the Ip though won't it?
<chelz> Blue11: ah that does sound pretty nice. i don't think my router supports that though
<juniour> i hve memory card of 2gb can i install ubuntu in that
<luxurymode> Doinkle: thanks. looks like command is just "xchat." Does that make sense?
<Blue11> JamesWStubbs: sure it does a dhcp request, but the router knows when it sees that mac adress it gets this particular ip address
<bastidrazor> juniour: yes
<Doinkle> luxurymode, yes thats correct.. the reason is because xchat is in your environment path
<JamesWStubbs> juniour what phone is it?
<shawn146|ubuntu> error: unabled to locate folder or directly by terminal
<Blue11> chelz: what kind of router do you have?
<Doinkle> luxurymode, for reference, type env |more in a shell
<ZykoticK9> juniour, 2GB is going to be close to useless
<luxurymode> Doinkle: right, figured. thanks so much
<shawn146|ubuntu> *directory
<juniour> nokia
<chelz> Blue11: Comcast Business IP Gateway SMC 8014
<JamesWStubbs> juniour n900 by anychance?
<ZykoticK9> juniour, if it would fit - you'd better start with Minimal
<Doinkle> luxurymode, AlT-F2 is handy to know too.  it parses what is in your path
<Blue11> chelz: okay so running open-wrt or dd-wrt is not an option -
<pixelated> chelz, that will do it...
<shawn146|ubuntu> kernal panic: terminal stress malfunction
<chelz> Blue11: i'm working on it
<luxurymode> Doinkle: oh ok didnt realize ALT-F2 does path only
<chelz> pixelated: it will?
<chelz> eh i'll look back through the settings
<Blue11> chelz: that sound more like a cable modem and not a router, but I am not fam. with that.
<pixelated> chelz, yes, i have it at work, and set up like that...
<juniour> zykotick9 can i do it na
<juniour> ?
<sharkoder> ZykoticK9: I tried to boot without any xorg.conf - no changes, i just have some random pixels on the top side of the screen. if i change to tty1 i get a black screen. it doesn't even start in recovery mode
<pixelated> Blue11, it is both
<ZykoticK9> juniour, personally i highly doubt it
<chelz> pixelated: ah alright. good to hear.
<JamesWStubbs> juniour What nokia phone is it?
<shawn146|ubuntu> error: unable to find device in CLI
<ZykoticK9> sharkoder, i have no idea man.  best of luck.
<juniour> zykotick9 let me try it
<luxurymode> why is it so friggin impossible to get the resize icon to show up when hovering over the corner of a window?!
<Blue11> pixelated: it might be worth investing in a router that can run open-wrt or dd-wrt.  I run dd-wrt on a linksys wrt54gl -- about $50
<juniour> jamesWstubbs nokia 5130
<ZykoticK9> juniour, even with 4GB on my origional EEEs it was basically to small for ubuntu (especially once you start installing updates)
<juniour> ?
<chelz> pixelated, Blue11 would "STATIC ROUTING" sound like it would work? it says: "Static Routes allow the users to manually add static routes to create specific paths to the destined networks" then wants a name, destination ip, subnet mask, and gateway ip
<Blue11> pixelated: the stock software from linksys would NOT do dhcp reserativion makeing port forwarding useless
<JamesWStubbs> juniour There's no linux kernel for it unfortunatly, so it's a no go
<sharkoder> ZykoticK9: what can u suggest me or where to write, i need to have access to my box asap without reinstalling the system :(
<Blue11> chelz: might work
<pixelated> Blue11, the company i work for is in financial investment, so we have another firewall/router behind that, as the info on our localnet is peoples financial data, which get people pissed, and the SEC doing an** probes when data goes off the grid...
<ZykoticK9> sharkoder, LiveCD then chroot into the parition?
<Doinkle> sharkoder, try the forums
<dob_> never try to install 10.04 on a gpt partitioned system with raid. This will never boot...
<luxurymode> Doinkle: gonna reboot and see if it keeps window config. brb
<sharkoder> i did it already. i reinstalled in this way the grub2 and installed the linux and linux-kernel packages. but i need to start it the normal way
<shawn146|ubuntu> uuid d84b3300-5872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc; terminal panic mode active; awaiting support protocol
<Blue11> pixelated: i believe that's known as a catch-22 situation
<shawn146|ubuntu> gahh i give up
<pixelated> Blue11, no, its a situation where you just lube up and wait for it, as it will eventually come... maybe not today, or tomorrow, but it will :'/
<Blue11> pixelated: oh like the u.s. government does
<luxurymode> Doinkle: it remembered the basic config!
<Doinkle> luxurymode, good to know.
<Jordan_U> sharkoder: Have you tried passing the "nomodeset" kernel parameter?
<pixelated> Blue11, SEC makes the government look tame...
<shawn146|ubuntu>  /unmute shawn146|ubuntu
<Blue11> pixelated: priv. message ok?
<sharkoder> jordan_U: how to do this?
<pixelated> Blue11, sure
<sharkoder> Jordan_U: is this done by editing grub boot command?
<meco> I installed tuxracer using Synaptic. Now I cannot find it in the Games menu. Shouldn't it be there?
<shawn146|ubuntu> ...
<swim_> hey everybody!!  I installed 10.04 on an old Toshiba Satellite 1735.  I figured install would pick-up the ethernet drivers, but it turns out that it wasn't ethernet, prob dial-up..  does anybody here have an experience using usb-ethernet adapters??
<sharkoder> meco: try alt+f2 and write tuxracer there
<Jordan_U> sharkoder: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the first menu entry, then add " nomodeset" at the end of the "linux" line, after "quiet splash". Then press ctrl+X to execute the modified entry and boot.
<MadDog1> Hi, I've been trying to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 (still have a lot to catch up on >_>) and apt keeps giving me the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall".
<MadDog1> After searching around a bit I've found some mention in the forums, but I haven't been able to find a working solution. Does anyone know what might be going on here, or what I might be able to do to fix it?
<sharkoder> Jordan_U: ok, i'm trying it right now.
<craigbass1976> I leave for a day and the place is wrecked....  My wife has caused my battery meter to disappear, and I can't find it to put it back in the panel.  Anyone?
<JamesWStubbs> craigbass1976 right-click add to panel?
<Mackbet> hi, all i jusy installed a game with wine, when trying to open up the game is asking me the cd, cd is in and don't load
<JamesWStubbs> craigbass1976 or get used to using the acpi command in terminal xD
<JamesWStubbs> Mackbet what game?
<shawn146|ubuntu> blood sweat and tears trying to get into the device with terminal
<bastidrazor> !appdb | Mackbet ::check the database:
<ubottu> Mackbet ::check the database:: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<craigbass1976> JamesWStubbs, ah hahaha.  I don't see it in the list of things I can add to the panel
<Mackbet> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl
<meco> sharkoder: I got an error message
<MadDog1> craigbass1976:  system-> preferences -> power management -> general -> notification area ?
<swim_> does anybody have any experience using usb-ethernet adapters or wifi adapters with ubuntu??
<aeon-ltd> swim_: a little with wifi, but with usb i assume its the same, as in load a module
<craigbass1976> MadDog1, thanks.  I'm changing my password I think...
<ZykoticK9> swim_, i use a usb wireless from time to time - i pretty much just plug it in an it works though.
<JamesWStubbs> Mackbet Have you followed these instructions? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7377
<sharkoder> Jordan_U: nomodeset has no effect. also when i boot in recovery mode i got this errors:
<sharkoder> FATAL: Error inserting uvesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/drivers/video/uvesafb.ko): Uknown symbol in module. or unkown parameter (see dmesg). also i got some fsck messages that seems to e irrelevant
<swim_> aeon-ltd and Zykotick9 ever have problems with drivers??  ubuntu detects it well??
<Mackbet> oh thx just viewing now
<ZykoticK9> sharkoder, was this caused by trying to change plymouth resolution?
<skooz> just installed Ubuntu 10.10  on another computer.  type my user name and pass and comes back asking for pass word again slowly. reinstalled it got it logged in safe mode one time can get it to run using the CD.
<ZykoticK9> swim_, in my case, it's always just worked OOTB (_really_ depends on hardware being used)
<JamesWStubbs> swim_ When it's not insterted enter ifconfig 0a
<JamesWStubbs> swim_ When it's not insterted enter ifconfig -a
<sharkoder> i played with it earlier, and it was working. the current cause of my actual problems is lost /boot partition, reinstalled grub linux packet and kernel
<JamesWStubbs> then when it is inserted try again, see if there's a new interface that shows up
<swim_> what are you using?? Zykotick9??
<Blue11> skooz: a couple ways to recover but first are you certain of password/userid?
<ZykoticK9> swim_, i don't use it often (it's just for emergencies) but it's a Broadcom WG111v2
<skooz> yes i am certain
<Blue11> skooz: private message ok?
<MadDog1> Having problems with upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, anyone know what the apt error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" is about or how to resolve it? :)
<skooz> yes plz
<antonius> will i be able to read/write my hfs+ hd in latest ubuntu release?
<GeekSquid> antonius: yes... there is a package that provides support for it
<nasser> hey
<JamesWStubbs> hi
<nasser> Does anyone know if there's a gtk theme similar to this one: http://leonardomdq.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Lucid-163950448#/d2vvxd2
<nasser> ?
<nasser> Thanks a lot! :)
<antonius> GeekSquid: wouldn't know that name of that packarge would ya?  I'm having trouble finding that...
<antonius> looks like hfsplus has read/write with journaling disabled...hmmm
<ZykoticK9> sharkoder, sorry man - i have no ideas for ya.  Best of luck.
<nasser> Does anyone know if there's a gtk theme similar to this one: http://leonardomdq.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Lucid-163950448#/d2vvxd2?
<nasser> Does anyone know if there's a gtk theme similar to this one: http://leonardomdq.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Lucid-163950448#/d2vvxd2 ?
<nasser> sorry for sending twice my message!
<sharkoder> nasser: browse gnome-look.org .  i have seen smth similar there. try the top downloaded / rated
<GeekSquid> antonius: hfsplus, hfsprogs and hfsutils , you shouldn't have a problem writing to it... but you will have to set device permissions in fstab if you want it to be easily accessable all the time
<nasser> sharkoder: by the way, have u seen the icone theme LaText 2? i can't find it anywhere
<antonius> GeekSquid: thx!
<sharkoder> nasser: i dunno
<luxurymode> how do you install these themes btw? couldnt figure out how to install themes not already built in
<nasser> sharkoder: i dunno? i do not? :s
<sharkoder> nasser: i don't know :P
<dorbin> Hello folks! I am hoping to get a quickie-help-fix: I am fixing a GRUB2 error15 by running chroot and dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc. Then i get a blue screen which asks me to verify a command line extracted from the legacy GRUB menu.lst -- the problem is that this line is blank -- should I leave it blank or type something clever in it ??
<nasser> sharkoder: ;) i'm not english so i'm not used to talking using abbreviations!
<Jordan_U> dorbin: Leave it blank.
<Dazza71> anyone help with vbox issue ?
<ionwind_> jordan
<ionwind_> im block
<Mackbet> Nope don't work
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | Dazza71
<ubottu> Dazza71: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ionwind_> i cant goo true with this testdisk
<JamesWStubbs> ZykoticK9 BURNED!
<Dazza71> ok i cant get my usb drive to show up when i am in vbox
<JamesWStubbs> :)
<Jordan_U> ionwind_: Is english your first language?
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, are you using the VBox direct from Oracle or the one in the ubuntu repository?
<dorbin> Jordan_U: should I install GRUB on / or /boot ??
<ionwind_> no español
<ionwind_> jajaja
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, the Ubuntu one - VBox-OSE doesn't support USB
<ionwind_> can u spanish??
<Jordan_U> dorbin: Neither, you shouldn't install grub to a partition.
<Dazza71> i think its oracle version
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, how did you install it?
<Dazza71> from website
<Jordan_U> dorbin: Install to the mbr, like "sda" and *not* to a partition like "sda1".
<dorbin> Jordan_U: that's what I meant - I have a root partition (/) and a boot partition (/boot)
<dorbin> Jordan_U: OK
<MadDog1> Encountering errors when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04; what's the apt error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" about, or how should I go about resolving it? :)
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, ya - that's the PUEL (or somthing) version then - that should support USB.  There is a USB icon in the bottom of the VBox window - if you mouse click on it does it give an option to mount the USB drive?
<dorbin> Jordan_U: But then why have a seperate /boot partition??
<JamesWStubbs> MadDog1 Use fuser to find out which process is using a mounted disk, then use killall or top to kill the pid of that process
<luxurymode> How do i install icon theme? I ran command for PPA repo, but dont see any changes...
<Jordan_U> dorbin: A separate /boot partition is primarily used as a way of working around a type of BIOS bug.
<Dazza71> it shows my usb drive in the settings but soon as i start my vbox no usb drive is available
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, what about at the bottom of the vbox window (that has your Ubuntu VM running inside it?)
<Mackbet> The game is already installed ready to start, when i launch it the application told me to put in the cd, cd is in but don't load
<JamesWStubbs> Dazza71 There's a menu called devices i think so, devices>removablestorage>Usbdevice>enable
<xangua> luxurymode: you drag the icon theme to the appearence window
<dorbin> Jordan_U: Well - it worked like a charm. THank you for your help.
<GeekSquid> luxurymode: adding a ppa makes the ppa available to apt-get ... use apt-get update to get the repos into cache, then search for icons in aptitude
<JamesWStubbs> Dazza71 I think that's the way it is anyway, been a while since I used it
<Jordan_U> dorbin: You're welcome.
<skorv> hey youz guyz.... anyway to make squid not to cash specific ip?
<MadDog1> I'm not really sure how to go about doing that... running "sudo fuser -am /dev/disk/by-uuid/b10c2cb7-a97d-42f5-b183-efd0249ed06" outputs only "/dev/disk/by-uuid/b10c2cb7-a97d-42f5-b183-efd0249ed068:" , for instance. :|
<GeekSquid> !es | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mackbet> There are other ways to intall application from cd?
<ionwind_> ya lo hice y estan mas cayados que aqui :(
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: what application?
<Dazza71> is virtualbox ose better than oracle version then ?
<Mackbet> It's a game "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl"
<ZykoticK9> Dazza71, it doesn't support USB... other then that - very similar
<meco> I just tried playing both tuxracer and urban terror, but neither worked very well. Tux played at about 2FPS and was extremely jerky and quite unresponsive. Urban terror had big black flickering squares of various sizes and positions popping up all of the time. I suppose that means my PC isn't equipped to play such games?
<GeekSquid> ionwind: excepto estos ladrones sólo hablan Inglés ... translate.google.com es mi amigo
<ZykoticK9> meco, gaming is more dependent on what graphics card you have then CPU really.  Do you know what graphics card you have?
<wers> i'm going to dual boot this new 128gb MacBook Air with Ubuntu. what Ubuntu partition size would you recommend? is /home partition still logical on a Mac?
<Dazza71> can I access files from the unbuntu side via vbox ?
<meco> ZykoticK9: No, but it's sure to be an old cheap one.
<ZykoticK9> meco, from a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga" would tell you.
<luxurymode> GeekSquid: awesome. thanks a lot
<meco> ZykoticK9:  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<ZykoticK9> meco, intel graphics aren't ideal for gaming i'm affraid ;)
<meco> ZykoticK9: I'll just stick to playing Facebook games then.. Oh well!
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: you cannot install a windows game into linux natively, and chances are it will not run in WINE either... Linux isn't really ready for gaming... we are getting there and in the next couple of years things will change, but for now you'll need a windows machine to run/install it
<quentusrex_> Anyone know of a way to get a cdrom to automatically boot with an ssh server?
<quentusrex_> I have an old computer with no working graphics port, and I'm trying to boot it as a headless server
<meco> GeekSquid: Do you foresee a huge wave of Linux gaming initatives in a few years then?
<setar_> hi all
<JamesWStubbs> meco due to the increasing ammount of mobile platforms using a linux kernel and the increase in mobile phone gaming, it probably will happen soon
<Mackbet> anyway i had to migrate the cd content in a folder to install it because i couldn't tick on "allow to execute as a program"
<meco> That's exciting...
<setar_> i have a problem in new kernel compile. everybody can help me?
<JamesWStubbs> meco Just my two cents
<GeekSquid> meco: yes, but it is still in its infancy
<GeekSquid> quentusrex_: SLAMPP maybe ... http://slampp.abangadek.com/info/ ... you could turn on the ssh server via http
<setar_>  i have a problem in new kernel compile. everybody can help me?
<GeekSquid> setar_ your question would be more appropriate for #kernel or #ubuntu-kernel
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<setar_> tnx GeekSquid
<ZykoticK9> Gartral, you might want to ask in the #ubuntuone channel
<GeekSquid> Gartral: strange, is it trying to use the wrong eth? or perhaps you should reinstall ubuntu-one
<Mackbet> there is a task on ubuntu like "task manager on windows" to terminate stucked application?
<ZykoticK9> Mackbet, kill and killall from terminal - or xkill for GUI (not as good BTW)
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: top or System>Admin>System Monitor
<Gartral> <<>><<>><<>>
<Gartral> ok new question guys, i got a newer touchpad than what ubuntu's default drivers can support.. what can i do?
<Antiqua> Mackbet, or try htop
<tintumon> rs0832:r u here?
<GeekSquid> tintumon: nope, not in the room
<tintumon> what about the xchat
<GeekSquid> tintumon: this is ubuntu support, doesnt matter what client you are using .... please speak in complete sentences, this is not SMS
<MadDog1> Rather stuck here. I'm trying to resolve the error from apt "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall. Running mountall manually the problem seems to be in the swap; using swapon/swapoff has no effect on the error.
<MadDog1> I don't know how to use lsof or fuser to see what might be causing problems, though I have tried "sudo fuser -am /dev/disk/by-uuid/b10c2cb7-a97d-42f5-b183-efd0249ed06" and "sudo fuser -am /dev/sda5"; both just output the name followed by a colon, I'm not sure if that means anything important.
<peytoniumnitrate> how do you make windows more transparent??
<peytoniumnitrate> on ubuntu 10.4
<GeekSquid> peytoniumnitrate: install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable extra desktop effects in System>Prefs>Appearence ... then run CompizConfig Settings Manager from System>Preferences .... then ask in #compiz
<peytoniumnitrate> thanks
<subz3r0> GeekSquid, im on that too atm. maybe you can tell me where i can raise the time ?
<tintumon> sukhmano???
<subz3r0> i mean for the random effects, not for the effects i can add by my own
<chrisA1> Hello again.
<subz3r0> hi
<chrisA1> Trying to get the Ubuntu LiveCD to run. It dies on 'Setting sensors limits' without saying Failed or OK.
<skraito> hi all
<tintumon> what is the advantage of html5 webtool kit
<tintumon> hai
<tintumon> skraito:hello
<chrisA1> Is there some way to turn off that part of the LiveCD?
<skraito> hi tintumon
<skraito> whats up
<tintumon> its a bad mrng without sms offer
<tintumon> skriato: did u c silsila in youtube
<skraito> nope
<skraito> brb tintunmon
<GeekSquid> subz3r0: like i said before .... ask in #compiz --- which is specific to the program
<GeekSquid> !offtopic | tintumon
<ubottu> tintumon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Noia> whats the quickest way to install LAMP?
<Kennen> hello everybody.
<GeekSquid> Noia: install tasksel .... then sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Noia> GeekSquid, genius
<GeekSquid> Noia: actually I am about 3 or 4 IQ points above that
<chrisA1> Hm. New data points: selecting all the alternative options (noacpi etc) gets it to say OK, but then it freezes after that. Also apparently this machine only has 512M of ram.
<GeekSquid> chrisA1: have you tested the disk?
<chrisA1> Yeah, it's good.
<chrisA1> Though lemme check again, just to be thorough...
<GeekSquid> chrisA1: laptp[?
<cody_> Hey, Is the Klamav update supposed to take a long time and the scan supposed to take under a minute?
<chrisA1> No, just an old cheap Intel mobo and case for like $75.
<cody_> the only thing it says it "Hint: The Database directory must be writable for UID 1000 or GID 1000"
<smw> cody_, it means the OS won't let it read the file. You need to change the owner or the permissions.
<GeekSquid> chrisA1: there are lots of options, (text commands) that can be entered at boottime that are not part of the F6, but "cheap" of course doesn't always mean it will work with linux... another point, you might try an older version, as it might support the board better... other than that IDK
<cody_> hmmm, kk
<cody_> how do I fix that? it hasn't created a Virus Database yet
<cody_> at least I don't think so
<suxs> Hello everyone. I'm having issues installing ubuntu and windows xp on the same machine. I don't want to reinstall windows, I tried installing ubuntu 5 times and I still can't boot to ubuntu. Any ideas?
<GeekSquid> cody_: are you running the update as sudo?
<Poshepocket> I've downloaded dropbox installation package/file thingy. How do I install it? seems as if sudo apt-get doesn't work?
<cody_> no
<cody_> how do I do that?
<GeekSquid> !sudo |cody_
<ubottu> cody_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KM0201> suxs: thats extremely unusual... what are you doing?
<cody_> ah, kk
<xangua> Poshepocket: followed the instructions at dropbox site¿
<icarus-c> suxs, did you tell ubuntu to install boot loader to MBR ?
<Poshepocket> My "broadband" is so slow right now it's not broadband.
<shawn146|ubuntu> yay got into the folder
<chrisA1> GeekSquid: Okay, thanks... 2 minutes googling for boot options got me nowhere, suggestions?
<GeekSquid> Poshepocket: are you running torrents?
<joe__> hai
<Poshepocket> geeknik, I'm not.
<GeekSquid> chrisA1: reccommend dsl ... damnsmalllinux.org .. with that kind of ram,
<peytoniumnitrate> do you know how to make terminal transperant?
<GeekSquid> Poshepocket: Poshepocket install etherape and you will be able to see exactly what is eating up your network
<chrisA1> GeekSquid: Ah, fair point. Thanks.
<Poshepocket> geeknik, apt-get?
<GeekSquid> Poshepocket: sudo apt-get install etherape
<xangua> peytoniumnitrate: edit>preferences
<aeon-ltd> peytoniumnitrate: use a terminal that supports it, or use compiz
<peytoniumnitrate> i got it!!
<peytoniumnitrate> thank you!
<peytoniumnitrate> geek do you know about gentoo
<xangua> peytoniumnitrate:  /join #gentoo
<GeekSquid> peytoniumnitrate: that would be offtopic .. and no, not really, it is a linux varient #gentoo would be the place to go
<Poshepocket> GeekSquid, so how do I use EtherApe? What's if for?
<peytoniumnitrate> i didnt know this channel was strict
<GeekSquid> Poshepocket: once installed run as "gksudo etherape" select your capture device i.e. eth0 eth1 or wlan0 .... and you will see what it does
<lboken> hi all i install a ubuntu 10.10 ona pc as server (mysql,icecast,ftp,apache,file sharing server ect) on the pc i have 2 hdd 120gig  and a 250 gigi would like to know what would be the best partitionning (what hd to install my os, and all that where to mount also the swap configuration )
<w0bb1y> my hdd partitioing setup is /boot = ext4, 150M, /root = lvm, 5G, tmp = lvm, 2G, swap = 4G
<w0bb1y> sometimes I also separate var and var/log onto lvm "partitions" also
<w0bb1y> that way you can use the lvm to resize and juggle disk space if you start to run low anywhere
<lboken> w0bb1y what is lvm?  cause i dont see that option  in the formating
<w0bb1y> Logical Volume Management...... you need to setup the partitions as LVM partitions
<w0bb1y> but in a pinch you can use the same sizes for raw partitions
<ZykoticK9> lboken, lvm is used by default in Fedora, but non-standard in Ubuntu world.  I'm not saying that w0bb1y's suggest is bad in any way - just that it's non-standard.
<w0bb1y> lvm is an install option only on the alternative install cd I see now....
<lboken> ah ok i dont have the  that option  so i can use it lol i dont ahve the alternative install cd
<w0bb1y> lvm allows you to resize the partitions and re-allocate space available on hard drives
<lboken> k
<w0bb1y> if you are not using lvm then I would set boot=150M, root=5-15G, tmp=2G var=2-5G and the rest for home or where your main data storage will be (eg /var/www )
<rinku_kokiri> why does my vlc have a pagan satan hat on it?
<rinku_kokiri> i wish to have this effin satan hat removed from my vlc player
<lboken> k thanks w0bb1y
<w0bb1y> np ....
<ZykoticK9> rinku_kokiri, are you using ubuntu-se by any chance?
<rinku_kokiri> i doubt it
<rinku_kokiri> i'm using ubuntu desktop
<rinku_kokiri> but i installed vlc like day before yesterday
<ZykoticK9> rinku_kokiri, ok just checkin'.  I have no idea - i don't use VLC much.
<rinku_kokiri> and it's got the dumb christmas satan hat on it
<xangua> rinku_kokiri: stop that
<trism> rinku_kokiri: it's just an easter egg for the holiday season, it'll go away eventually, or you could compile it out
<tintumon> is there anybody
<icarus-c> lboken, what's good with LVM is that you could join volume on different hard drives as ONE big partition
<rinku_kokiri> aah so i'm forced to celebrate the pagan holidays
<rinku_kokiri> thanks a lot ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> rinku_kokiri, santa - not satan I take it?
<lboken> w0bb1y does it mather whish hd as wat fonction on it? like should i put swap, boot and root on the hd1 and the  var and the rest of  the data space on my other hd? or  my swap would be better if its on the 250 instead of 120
<tintumon> rinku_kokiri:hello
<w0bb1y> maybe not .... http://www.av1611.org/othpubls/santa.html
<Jezek> alright im trying to generate an openssl key
<Jezek> but when i enter in the command it just shows a > and a blinking cursor
<ZykoticK9> lboken, unless you have a specific reason to use multiple partitions - i'd recommend against it.
<w0bb1y> only really requirement (as far as I am concerned) is that boot and root(/) of the first drive in the system
<bonhoffer> is there an undelete in ubuntu?
<lboken> ZykoticK9 i have 2 hd so i have to use multiple partitions at least 2 lol
<bonhoffer> i just removed a directory i didn't want to
<ZykoticK9> Jezek, there is a problem with your command - it's not complete.  You can use Ctrl+c to close the > prompt.
<Jezek> hrm
<icarus-c> lboken, i would use LVM to join both hard drives. and partition with it. that way you could have a big continuous partition for data (250GB + (120GB - OS size) )
<ZykoticK9> lboken, that's true - but separate boot tmp is really not required - adds a lot of complexity
<Jezek> i copied code here
<w0bb1y> it adds some complexity and is a saviour when an errant process fills tmp or var/log I found
<Jezek> http://code.google.com/apis/gdata/docs/auth/authsub.html#openssl
<w0bb1y> nothing worse than var/log filling up or tmp and other services failiing
<ZykoticK9> Jezek, you could try typing "eof" which should finish the command - but i still think there is an issue
<icarus-c> lboken, if you use LVM, you could make a 370GB 'partition'  out of your 250GB & 120GB hard disks.  but separating OS & data on different partitions is a good idea.
<Jezek> oh nvm
<Jezek> updated openssl and now it works
<lboken> icarus-c i dont have lvm option on the installation
<ermiBR> hi people
<lboken> so the data is mainly on var and on home isnt that right ? icarus or w0bb1y
<icarus-c> lboken, anywhere you want it
<w0bb1y> yes... var and home represent data
<w0bb1y> generally speaking
<grpace> Hello.  I'm having great problems getting MySQL to connect.  I keep getting the mysqld.sock error.  Could I get some help ?
<lboken> ok thanks so ill put var and home on my biger hd and the rest on the first, thanks for your help guys
<icarus-c> well but /var  also includes log file, cache, and many other stuff
<lboken> yes but then its the one who vary the size the most still   so it a good idea to have it on the biger disk
<icarus-c> lboken, if you ask me. i would make one partition on the big hard disk,  and mount -t bind  to proper place on the OS
<rusivi> grpace: may want to redirect to #mysql
<w0bb1y> grpace ... type ps ax | grep mysql and see if the server it running
<icarus-c> lboken, say on the big hard disk, you have one partition, containing 2 folders "home" & "var"     then you mount -t bind these 2 folders back to /home  & /var
<w0bb1y> it sound like the mysqld process is not running
<Dwade09> where is the trash icons hidden at?
<icarus-c> lboken, that way you don't have to split 2 partitions and resize them like hell when you need to adjust partition size
<Daemonik> Where is the equivalent of grub.conf??
<lboken> how do i do the -t bind? i just dont format it yet and when ubuntu is installed i do that part?
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, if you currently don't see a Trash on your panel, then right click - add to panel - Trash.
<bonhoffer> is there a way to undelete a directory?
<grpace> w0bbly:  I get:  6433 pts/0    T      0:00 start mysql.  It's supposed to be starting on boot.
<bonhoffer> looking at foremost . . . et
<bonhoffer> etc
<Dwade09> ZykoticK9,  no i want to change the icon of the trashcan, the empty icon and the full icon.
<icarus-c> lboken, let ubuntu install on the small hard disk first. after installation, then work on the big hard disk and do the binding
<w0bb1y> looks like it is trying to start and has not yet started
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, ahh.  I have no idea.
<lboken> k thanks that what ill do
<icarus-c> lboken, since ubuntu installer is lacking of customization options
<icarus-c> lboken, unless you use the alternative installer
<w0bb1y> mine shows ...  1611 ?        Ssl    9:05 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<kingcheese26> anyone know of a place to get ceni?
<lboken> no i use thenormal installator
<w0bb1y> the start mysql usually runs as the process to start the mysql server
<R0b0t1> Ello. I recently did the distribution upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, and when booting, I get "Cannot find symbol grub_puts_". Note I must boot through rEFIt to get to GRUB.
<icarus-c> lboken, but the OS would use less than 20GB i suppose so you should still have spare ~100GB on the small disk :P
<grpace> w0bbly:  The mysqld.sock file doesn't exist on the system.  Both Webmin and phpMyAdmin fails.  I've Googled the heck out of it and none of the suggestions I've found seem to work.
<w0bb1y> did you try doing a service mysql stop... and then service mysql start ?
<icarus-c> grpace, do you have mysql running?
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > grpace
<ubottu> grpace, please see my private message
<lboken> yeah i know its just that since i have that much disk on that pc and all my connector are used on my other  i have to keep the 2 disk there  so that why on my laptop ill install less space (cause on that one i want to use both linus and still windows
<w0bb1y> also there is a log file for mysql usually in /var/log/mysql/error.log that might indicate the problem
<w0bb1y> I have also had similar problems when moving mysql data directory around that seems to be related to app_armour
<w0bb1y> and even though I have resolved those issues in the past with app_armour I don't know what in the end resolved the problem
<R0b0t1> Ello. I recently did the distribution upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, and when booting, I get "Cannot find symbol grub_puts_". Note I must boot through rEFIt to get to GRUB.
<Dwade09> ZykoticK9,  thanks anyways.
<R0b0t1> Ello. I recently did the distribution upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, and when booting, I get "Cannot find symbol grub_puts_". Note I must boot through rEFIt to get to GRUB. I believe I can fix this from my Mac partition if I could find a way to find the name of my kernel, but meh
<comulent> hi all
<grpace> w0bbly: I'm seeing InnoDB errors: InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to the directory. File name ./ibdata1
<grpace> Also seeing Plugin FEDERATED is disabled.
<w0bb1y> check the ownership on the directory /var/lib/mysql and see if there are any files in there not owned by "mysql"
<MoMo> what is the vnc package i want if I want to VNC from a windows box and control a live session on a unbuntu screen?
<grpace> w0bbly: 3 sub-dirs, 5 files, all appear owned by mysql.
<grpace> I see the ibdata1 file there.
<w0bb1y> is the partition that the mysql files on out of disk space ?
<grpace> w0bbly: No... about 27% used.
<w0bb1y> weird !
<w0bb1y> is there any data in the inoodb tables in  your mysql server
<wasabi_> i've been looking for this but still no go. how do you load raid drivers during ubuntu server setup?
<grpace> Haven't gotten to setting up tables, yet.
<wasabi_> ubuntu 10.10 doesn't seem to recognize the highpoint r2640 raid card
<grpace> Also, on the ibdata1 file, I can clearly see owner read/write privileges.
<grpace> w0bbly:  There's also another error showing: /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13) [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.
<w0bb1y> have you run mysql_upgrade ?
<grpace> No.  Wasn't sure about that one.  It's a fresh instll.
<w0bb1y> if it is a fresh install then something major has gone wrong during the install
<w0bb1y> if there is not data in the innodb tables in your mysql server you coudl try removing the innodb files (ibdata and iblog)
<w0bb1y> and then restart mysql and let it recreate them
<w0bb1y> but this will be bad if there is data in any innodb tables in the server
<grpace> w0bbly:  just tried mysql_upgrade...  More errors: Looking for 'mysql' as: mysql Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: mysqlcheck. mysql_upgrade: Can't create/write to file 'sqlIiwRSW' (Errcode: 13). FATAL ERROR: Failed to create temporary file for defaults.
<w0bb1y> did you "sudo su -" before running the update script ?
<grpace> w0bbly: No.  I'll try that.
<w0bb1y> ok... that might be it
<WillowRabbit> server irc.anthrochat.org
<w0bb1y> also if the disks are "slowish" it may take a little time for mysql to create the innodb tables and the server will not be able to be connected to until after the innodb tables are created
<grpace> w0bbly: tried it.  Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) when trying to connect. FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed.
<grpace> Basically, right back to the same error.
<lboken> now i get somthing wierd i used the cd to try my wireless card on ubuntu it worked fine but was on the wrong pc so i installed it on the other and installed ubuntu  now once installed the wireless card isnt even reconised
<VanDyke> http://twitpic.com/3lencq
<VanDyke> ubuntudroid :P
<w0bb1y> is there any data in the server at all ?
<w0bb1y> mysql server that is ?
<comulent> hey guys.... may i please ask for a bit of help? I'm having trouble with a netbook Ive just installed 10.10 onto. The bluetooth adapter is not being recognised....
<icarus-c> lboken, what is the output of "lspci |grep Network  "
<comulent> actually, gtg! BRB in 15 mins... sorry lol
<comulent> \afk
<grpace> w0bbly:  Likely the only data (if any) would be the initial root account and password.  It keeps referring to the .sock file which doesn't exist. *Many* messages on the web had the same issue.
<wolfric> is there anyway to download all the man pages for software i don't have installed?
<w0bb1y> ok... you could try the lazy route... uninstall and re-install
<w0bb1y> or a dirty hack to blow away the /var/lib/mysql/* and let mysql think that it is starting for the first time
<icarus-c> wolfric, google "man foobah "   :)
<feanor> I need a command to change to english keyboard layout, and asap
<sacarlson> MoMo: the default that is already installed in ubuntu called vino-server
<grpace> w0bbly: I think it's down to that.  However, I have it setup as an upstart job.
<subz3r0> feanor, google.
<icarus-c> wolfric, where foobah is the program you are looking for
<w0bb1y> you can still stop and start the mysql from the command line (as root)
<wolfric> icarus-c: right but i said download
<w0bb1y> just stop the service (although it is not running) then blow away the files in /var/lib/mysql
<w0bb1y> and all the directories under there too
<wolfric> icarus-c: I want the whole collection of man pages so if i don't have access to the internet and want to look up a program i havne't got installed, it's there
<w0bb1y> then do a "service mysql start"
<grpace> w0bbly: OK.  I'll try the uninstall/reinstall route.  Thanks for all your help !!
<w0bb1y> that should trick it to recreate all the initial files
<w0bb1y> no problem
<lboken> when i type with grep Network i have nothing showing i tryed lspci and it only sees my wired network card not my wireless wish is a d-link
<GeekSquid> wolfric: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop ... then sudo rm -f /var/lib/mysql
<icarus-c> lboken, or is is a USB wireless adapter? in that case  lsusb
<teluge> hey guys i need a ventrillo client for linux any ideas?
<wolfric> GeekSquid: wrong person?
<lboken> no its a pci network
<lboken> pci wireless network card
<StrangeCharm> i'm having difficulty connecting to a wifi network with WPA2 personal, using the network manager applet. when i attempt to connect, the icon changes to the 'trying to connect' icon, then 30s later prompts me for a the network password, though the password field is already populated. if i hit connect, the process just repeats
<icarus-c> teluge, run the windows version on wine maybe
<icarus-c> teluge, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2169
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, are you sure you set the pass correctly?
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, and if the other options fit?
<GeekSquid> teluge: www.mangler.org is a linux native ventrilo client
<teluge> i love u squid
<teluge> ty
<teluge> guys
<sacarlson> w0bb1y: maybe have him try complete purge and install
<subz3r0> its gettin warmer in here ... :D
<lboken> icarus-c: ill try somthing ill remove the card and put it back see if it work then ill retry with just the live cd
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, pretty darn sure. it worked a few days ago, and i verified the password field on the router. there's only one option to pick, and that's security type, where i select wpa2 personal
<sacarlson> w0bb1y: but sounds like it will be stuck on remove anyway
<w0bb1y> sacarlson ... it should be ok on the remove
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, did you change anything or did anything got updated?
<soapcontainer> for anyone interested, this is the correct and easiest way to install steam on ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540039
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, not that i recall. i don't remember making any configuration changes
<teluge> one last question... how do i unpack and install a .deb or do i jus make it executable and double click it?
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, try it with a other pass. like 123 just for testing purposes
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, all right, i'll try that
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm,  just to make sure its no conversion issue or what so ever
<subz3r0> teluge, just click on it
<GeekSquid> teluge: .deb is not executible ... it is opened/installed with sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<subz3r0> or this way... :)
<teluge> thanks it's working i love you guys...
<sacarlson> teluge: I've just double clicked them if I downloaded a deb file
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, nope, seems not to have worked
<lboken> icarus-c finaly it was the card was not well pluged it seems cause now its work fine thanksfor your help
<lboken> now ill log out of this pc to go on my ubuntu so if i need to give info it will be alot easier
<iLinux> how to bypass sudo password?
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, had a look on var/log?
<subz3r0> iLinux, sudo -s
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, cunning, let me see
<iLinux> subz3r0, bypass forever?
<subz3r0> iLinux,  but BE carefull what you doing"
<subz3r0> iLinux, no
<subz3r0> iLinux,  just untill you close the terminal
<FreezingCold> How much would getting connected with canarie cost?
<subz3r0> iLinux,  its NOT a good idea what you want to do. but its your decision
<subz3r0> iLinux, i highly recommend you to not do that
<w0bb1y> iLinux.... you need to update the sudoers file (cmd: sudo visudo ) and make the line "%adm ALL=(ALL) ALL" be "%adm ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<lexinerus> In the movie "Social Network" Mark Zuckerberg use linux, i can see his desktop enviroment is KDE, OMG!
<subz3r0> who gives a f... about that crappy movie?
<w0bb1y> but I agree with subz3ro0.....
<subz3r0> wondering how this movie got such a good rating on imdb. just ridiculous
<iLinux> w0bbly: it'll bypass whatever we do? (like administrative tasks, apt-get)
<subz3r0> iLinux, yes.
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, i'm not sure how to interpret this. can i pastebin you?
<iLinux> i think i changed my mind
<subz3r0> just paste the link, coze im about to go to bed
<w0bb1y> iLinux... yes... but them rm -rf / becomes an issue :)
<subz3r0> ~5 am here
<subz3r0> im sure anyone else will help you
<VanDyke> sudo rm -rf /
<iLinux> w0bbly: what do you mean become an issue?
 * VanDyke quits: dumb move executed
<ZykoticK9> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<subz3r0> VanDyke, rm -rf / is lovely, dont show him this trick.
<GeekSquid>  !danger | iLinux w0bb1y * we do not say that command in here
<ubottu> iLinux w0bb1y * we do not say that command in here: please see above
<subz3r0> sorry folks
<w0bb1y> if you type it by mistake it will just happen...... there will be no second chance when you are asked for the passowrd
<w0bb1y> sorry
<VanDyke> subz3r0, haha
<iLinux> sorry, what's that command meaning?
<iLinux> i dont understand
<subz3r0> it shows you some naked boobies
<VanDyke> BOOBIES
<subz3r0> ok enuff for now
<w0bb1y> that command will delete the entire OS and all data and everything
<VanDyke> and pussy
<VanDyke> lotsa pussy
<GeekSquid> iLinux: that command deletes everything, including all my boobies
<iLinux> what the...
<Symphoniiie> Salut, est-ce qu'il y a des français, j'ai besoin d'aide pour installer un logiciel sous Ubuntu
<subz3r0> GeekSquid, haha
<furbal> hello all
<GeekSquid> !fr | Symphoniiie
<nit-wit> iLinux, it will wipe your HD
<ubottu> Symphoniiie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<subz3r0> hello you
<furbal> got installed ubuntu
<wasabi_> can you mount an ubuntu server image in a desktop live session and install it?
<Symphoniiie> Sorry, Bye ^^
<iLinux> nit-wit:  wipe your HD?
<furbal> but then, the os doesnt appear on startup]
<subz3r0> iLinux, and you are really sure u want to get rid of the sudo command ? even if you dont know what rm -rf means?
<StrangeCharm> subz3r0, http://pastebin.com/6GEHzuXk
<GeekSquid> !vbox | wasabi_
<ubottu> wasabi_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Doinkle> wasabi_, to where?
<iLinux> subz3r0: no i have changed my mind
<nit-wit> iLinux, the command that generated the danger right
<w0bb1y> yes
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, sorry dude, im going to bed in some secs
<subz3r0> ~5am here
<subz3r0> need to get up in 4 hours :/
<wasabi_> okay so i have a raid card that ubuntu installer doesn't recognize. i'm trying to install it onto an ssd. my motherboard doesn't support ahci so the ssd doesn't work. so i'm trying to load the raid card drivers in a live session so that ubuntu server installation will recognize the raid card and harddrive
<StrangeCharm> no problem
<lboken> hi again  now im back on ubuntu  pc :-)
<w0bb1y> welcome back lboken
<R00teR> where are you from subz3r0
<subz3r0> R00teR, .de
<R00teR> and work tomorrow?
<subz3r0> StrangeCharm, just had a short look on it, is the mac filter turned on?
<Doinkle> !topic | R00teR
<ubottu> R00teR: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<R0b0t1> Ello. I recently did the distribution upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, and when booting, I get "Cannot find symbol grub_puts_". Note I must boot through rEFIt to get to GRUB.
<R00teR> mmm
<iLinux> ubuntu 11.04 alpha 1, is it available?
<R00teR> ubottu, ?
<GeekSquid> !ubuntu+1 | iLinux
<ubottu> iLinux: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<AbhiJit> iLinux, yes
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | R00teR
<ubottu> R00teR: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lwizardl> ok what is wrong with this command ? gconftool-2 - set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu - type string "Super_L"  ? I am trying to get the menu to open with the windows key
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: are you a bot? don't you have your exams? ;)
<AbhiJit> :(
<R00teR> about what?
<icarus-c> lwizardl, it is --set and --type
<tareq> hello
<lc> 那位兄台告诉我，这东西咋玩呢
<GeekSquid> R00teR: This is a support channel, the topic is Ubuntu support ... please read and understand the guidelines before coming here...
<icarus-c> !cn | lc
<ubottu> lc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lwizardl> icarus-c,  thank you
<subz3r0> if you wanna flirt with me, pm me ;)
<Doinkle> R00teR, take offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<subz3r0> back to topic ...
<StrangeCharm> i'm having trouble connecting to a wireless network using the network manager applet in 10.10. the network used wpa2 personal, but i disabled security to debug, and the problem persists. i had no trouble connecting yesterday, but today, the applet just shows the 'trying to connect' icon perpetually. a syslog except is at http://pastebin.com/6GEHzuXk
<tareq> helo me
<tareq> help me
<icarus-c> tareq, not until you ask your question
<tareq> >>>>>>>>>>>>> i am new  , some body help me <<<<<<<<<<<<<,,
<StrangeCharm> !ask | tareq
<ubottu> tareq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lc> help you what
<R00teR> i understand this but i dont understand why you say that
<lboken> StrangeCharm:  first if you ahve another pc test to see if its not the router cause some time you need to reset the router to connect to it  that might help  i would test that first see if its help you since yesterday it was working fine
<GeekSquid> R00teR: you are offtopic and have been sence you came in, If you continue to make offtopic statements I will have to request that you be removed, YES I can do that!!!
<rww> GeekSquid: don't be bossy, please :(
<subz3r0> R00teR, they want to have the channel as clean as possible. so only ubuntu related stuff should be discussed in here. thats it
<lboken> StrangeCharm: if you dont ahve another pc to try the wireless from then try to reset your router ( unplug it count to 15 then plug it back   90% of the  time that a op cant connect to the net that what happen
<R00teR> ok
<StrangeCharm> lboken, i have other machines that can connect fine, and i already tried both soft and hard resetting the router
<GeekSquid> rww: sorry, O:-) .
<shing`> On my system, randomly all 4 cores spike to about 70/80% usage on conky, top shows nothing is taking anywhere close to that amount of cpu, yet my computer is sluggish...anyone know whats going on?
<lboken> k then ill lets the pro help you further more
<shing`> It happens about once every 1-2 days, and lasts for about a minute, and then everything is back to normal.
<subz3r0> GeekSquid got an overdoze titties today ;)
<Doinkle> shing`, disk usage?
<nosy_> hello everyone
<dotblank> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shing`> Doinkle: ah...not monitoring that...how can I check that at a command line next time this happens?
<GeekSquid> shing`: ps aux will output an instant of what is going on
<shing`> GeekSquid: But thats the thing, when this happens, nothing has that high cpu usage percent
<shing`> or is top and ps aux different?
<GeekSquid> shing`: ps aux prints one time, and you see every process, whereas top only shows the top ... try it
<rugwiro> hello!everyone i want to install a remote access in my ubuntu so that i can access windows system.can anyone help me??
<shing`> Alright, I'll try that next time, thanks!
<pksadiq> !ssh | rugwiro
<ubottu> rugwiro: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<icarus-c> rugwiro, you mean you want to access windows from ubuntu or access ubuntu from windows ?
<Doinkle> rugwiro, ubuntu has a client installed already
<GeekSquid> rugwiro: tsclient in linux is the remote desktop app that access's windows systems. ... if you have a terminal server running on your windows machine XPpro or WinVista/7 ultimate
<rugwiro> access ubuntu from windows
<pksadiq> how can I increase the number of tty ?
<breadcrumb> rugwiro, putty is a very good SSH/telnet client for windows
<pksadiq> rugwiro: if you need only file sharing use samba
<breadcrumb> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<GeekSquid> rugwiro: install RealVNC or UltraVNC in windows ... and setup remote desktop with System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<rugwiro> ook let me try
<breadcrumb> oh ok didnt know he meant graphical
<R0b0t1> I attempted to boot the LiveCD for 10.10 on my Intel Mac. Booting the CD from within rEFIt simply does not work, and running the EFI script from within the rEFIt boot menu produces a kernel panic. Will versions 10 and up simply just not run on Macs?
<Gnea> pksadiq: look at /etc/init/
<pksadiq> Gnea: k, let me check
<Gnea> pksadiq: each tty has its own tty#.conf
<GeekSquid> R0b0t1: skip rEFIt ... push and hold C with the live disk in the drive while doing a hard restart of the mac
<pksadiq> Gnea: init.d folder?
<Gnea> pksadiq: no, /etc/init/
<pksadiq> Gnea:  let me check
<comulent> hi there everyone
<WillowRabbit> g
<comulent> may i ask for a bit of help please?
<Gnea> !ask | comulent
<ubottu> comulent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<comulent> i've just installed ubuntu 10.10, netbook edition, on a gateway VR46
<comulent> having trouble getting the bluetooth adapter being recognised
<Gnea> what bluetooth adapter?
<comulent> it's builtin
<comulent> one sec, i'll try to find the specs
<Gnea> does it show up in lspci or lsusb?
<Doinkle> comulent, does lsusb list it?
<comulent> i have no idea how to check that
<Gnea> comulent: open a terminal and type: lspci  or  lsusb
<comulent> i'm completely new to linux, i'm afraid....
<Doinkle> dont be afraid
<Gnea> comulent: ah, you can find the terminal under Accessories
<Doinkle> or hit CTRL-ALT T
<GeekSquid> comulent: open a terminal Accessories>Terminal ... type lspci <enter> and lsusb <enter>
<Gnea> yes :)
<comulent> haha awesome. ctrl alt T wins!
<R0b0t1> GeekSquid: Well, that was a waste of time. The CD won't boot normally at all, it prints "\t1.\n\t2.\nChoose how to boot the CD:"
<R0b0t1> And won't let me type anything.
<R0b0t1> I'm assuming it kernel panicked behind the scenes.
<Gnea> R0b0t1: is the cd drive light blinking?
<R0b0t1> I don't have a CD drive light, but no, it stops spinning.
<GeekSquid> R0b0t1: sounds like a bad disk
<R0b0t1> Fine, I'll burn another one, but the first one passed the verify.
<comulent> not seeing it under lspci or lsusb....
<comulent> this means i need to find the driver for the device, right?
<Gnea> R0b0t1: make sure you can read the new disk as its contents with the system you burn it with before trying to boot
<GeekSquid> comulent: not exactly
<Gnea> R0b0t1: you know, pop it in and open it as a folder
<Gnea> comulent: er, it means that linux isn't seeing it at all
<Gnea> comulent: is there a button that you can press to turn bluetooth on/off?
<pksadiq> comulent: I had to disconnect the device first time and reconnect to get the bt recognized
<comulent> no hardware button im afraid =/
<pksadiq> comulent: try to remove and connect again
<Gnea> comulent: you're *sure* that it came with the bt module physically installed?
<Gnea> pksadiq: he said it's builtin
<comulent> pksadiq: it's in the laptop.... like physically inside it,,., can't uplug it
<Steve973> I'm trying to boot the installation CD for 10.10 on a USB dvd drive.  when it boots, it tells me ERROR: No configuration file found
<Steve973> what's going on?
<comulent> yeah, it's got a light for it and a fn button for it... fn+F3 but it doesn't activate
<GeekSquid> comulent: I think your best option would be to buy a usb bt device that is known to work with mainline kernels
<comulent> everything else does,. volume, brightness, etc
<Gnea> comulent: what you need to do is press fn+f3 *once*, then check lspci and lsusb
<pksadiq> comulent: k, sorry
<comulent> GeekSquid: wow.... that's a bit of an annoyance
<comulent> gnea: ok... i'll try that
<comulent> brb
<Gnea> comulent: remember, everytime you press it, you're turning it on or off. if it's off, linux might not see it.
<comulent> Gnea: yeah, i figured that. i tried it just once, and it;s still not showing
<comulent> unless it has a super cryptic name
<Gnea> comulent: another option is to check dmesg, which spits out a ton of kernel messages that tells you exactly what's going on with the hardware
<comulent> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<comulent> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<comulent> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<comulent> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<comulent> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b175 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<FloodBot4> comulent: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> comulent: to make it easier you should use pastebin
<comulent> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Gnea> !pastebinit | comulent
<ubottu> comulent: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<comulent> oops. i did bad... sorry for flooding
<Gnea> comulent: yeah, install pastebinit and run the commands through that
<aju> hai all, While am trying to create the custom configure file for mod_jk For connecting apache2 and tomcat5
<Gnea> no problem
<aju> got an error
<aju> create the custom configure file
<Gnea> comulent: heh, I was trying to tell you that before you hit the paste :)
<aju> configure.in:19: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LD
<comulent> lol.... yeah,, sorry.
<comulent> you guys are awesome for helping out, though. just thought id mention that'
<plc90210> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop but now i can't get the internet to work
<plc90210> can someone plz help me?
<Gnea> that's what we're here for
<Gnea> plc90210: how are you trying to connect?
<plc90210> I'm following the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<plc90210> I'm following the steps under "Installing STA drivers --> STA - Internet access
<GeekSquid> aju: perhaps ask in #apache
<coz_> plc90210,   are you stuck at some point?
<plc90210> because I know my laptop has the BCM4311 model
<alif> guys, anyone know a fast program download??
<comulent> by the way guys. i just checked the gateway website.... my notebook/netbook has a broadcom bluetooth device
<coz_> alif,  program for what?
<Doinkle> alif, ???
<plc90210> yeah, when I type in the command 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source', it says its unable to locate the package
<GeekSquid> plc90210: 32 or 64 bit OS? I haven't gotten any 64bit system to work with the broadcom devices?
<coz_> plc90210,   did you use the cd  as a package source?
<alif> program download..
<plc90210> I'm not sure, it's a pretty old laptop (Lenovo 3000 C200)
<Gnea> comulent: well, see if you can get pastebinit installed and run it through dmesg
<HandyGandy> Anyone on now use graphics tablets?
<coz_> plc90210,   ok open system/administration/synatpic package manager
<HandyGandy> Actually I wanted to know the state of drivers in general.
<plc90210> coz_ yeah, I downloaded it from the ubuntu site
<coz_> plc90210,  you downloaded the .deb package for that?
<GeekSquid> plc90210: please type uname -a and paste the output here
<alif> download program, who is know, so i can download too fast
<pksadiq> !find bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> Found: bcmwl-kernel-source
<Doinkle> alif, you make little sense to us
<GeekSquid> alif: what is your default language?
<plc90210> coz_: I'm not sure, actually my cousin gave me the cd, and he burned it from the website
<Bluefever> Quick question. I turned off my computer about 2 hours ago, and just turned it on again, and at startup Ubuntu said it was checking the disk for errors. It never does this, and I can't think of anything that would have caused it. Is this some kind of routine thing every so many startups?
<coz_> plc90210,  ah ok did you open synaptic package manager?
<plc90210> yep
<Doinkle> Bluefever, i believe so
<coz_> plc90210,  ok click  "Settings"  then "Repositories"
<ZykoticK9> Bluefever, every 30 mounts or X many days it auto checks
<coz_> plc90210,   second tab "Other Software"  make sure all are ticked
<Bluefever> @Doinkle. O.K. thanks guys appreciate it! :D
<coz_> plc90210,   close out of the  repository dialog and hit the RELOAD   button
<R0b0t1> GeekSquid: No, still get the same error. I'm just going to burn another 9.10 disk
<plc90210> I got some error after clicking reload
<coz_> plc90210,  what is the error?
<plc90210> its a bunch of lines, most starting with "W:: Failed to fetch" and then some links to the ubuntu website
<GeekSquid> plc90210:  you will need to hardwire to the network for anything to work, if wireless is not working
<coz_> plc90210,  is the error sitll visible?
<plc90210> yeah
<alif> guys, what's the name of the software to download?? so i download quickly...
<GeekSquid> alif: what is your native language?
<alif> indonesia
<GeekSquid> !in | alif
<rww> !id
<ubottu> alif: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<comulent> hey guys. i've installed pastebinit, but i think i'm doing it wrong... and i'm feeling a little more hopeless the more i try this =P
<coz_> plc90210,   let me see if I can download that package hold on
<comulent> i've tried dmesg pastebinit -b
<Gnea> comulent: like this:  dmesg | pastebinit
<comulent> and it says invalid option
<Gnea> comulent: that's a pipe, btw: shift + \
<alif> okey, thank
<comulent> Usage: dmesg [-c] [-n level] [-r] [-s bufsize]
<comulent> oh
<comulent> of course!
<Gnea> comulent: that's the nice thing about unix/linux: you can take the output of one command and pass it directly to another command
<comulent> yeah, that's sexy
<Gnea> so, if it works right, it should just output a URL
<coz_> plc90210,   i have that package hold on I will put on dropbox
<comulent> hmmmm
<comulent> working on it
<comulent> this is tricky but fun to learn.
<GeekSquid> comulent: in terminal Ctrl-Shift-C to copy
<coz_> plc90210,   are you still here?
<plc90210> yeah
<coz_> plc90210,    ok see if you can download this   http://www.speedyshare.com/files/25984214/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36_bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<comulent> GeekSquid: it seems that when i try dmesg | pastebinit, it just returns the line and i'm in pastebinit. but i don't know how to exit it
<pksadiq> coz_: the same file is in ubuntu repo, I think that link is faster and better
<comulent> also, when i just run dmesg by itself, there's so much data that i can't scroll up to the beginning.
<linux_> 的撒
<linux_> 的萨的萨的撒dsaewqewq
<linux_> qqqqqqqqqqqq
<linux_> qq
<linux_> qqqq
<linux_> qqqqwewq
<FloodBot4> linux_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !cn | linux_
<linux_> qw
<ubottu> linux_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> linux_: something we can help you with?
<plc90210> coz_: sorry, could you post the link again?
<econ> Anyone think they could help me with editing a config file?
<coz_> plc90210,      http://www.speedyshare.com/files/25984214/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36_bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<secretary_linux> econ: which config file?
<coz_> plc90210,   just right click that and "open with browser"   if you are using xchat
<GeekSquid> comulent : you should get a line that says http://pastebin.ca/numbers .. and a prompt
<econ> its for privoxy. I've never edited a config file before, so this might be a really newb question but i'm reading the documentation on how to set it up here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<econ> and in the part where he says to jump to line 661 or whatever, I don't see any actual line numbers/don't know how to jump anywhere. all I see are the # comments talking about the config file
<Gnea> comulent: you just need to wait for it to do its thing
<coz_> econ,  is this opened in a text editor?
<Gnea> comulent: if it hasn't returned to the prompt, it's still trying to talk to the server
<GeekSquid> econ: if you type gksudo gedit /path/to/config/file you will see the line numbers in the bottom row
<plc90210> coz_: ok, I downloaded the file to my usb
<econ> coz, i'm looking at this in the terminal
<comulent> GeekSquid: Success!!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548995/
<coz_> plc90210,   ok  you should just have to  open a terminal ...cd to the location of that deb package     sudo dpkg -i  nameofpackage.deb
<econ> geeksquid, ok thanks, I'll try that
<plc90210> coz_: right now, i'm using my other laptop, not the laptop with ubuntu
<coz_> plc90210,  ah ok
<plc90210> i don't have internet on the ubuntu laptop
<comulent> GeekSquid: lsusb -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548997/        lspci -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548998/
<coz_> plc90210,   oh yeah  sorry ...didnt even cross my mind
<coz_> plc90210,   just move that from the usb drive onto the desktop of ubuntu then  install it
<comulent> GeekSquid:  you were absolutely right. i thought i had hung or was just waiting for a further input. it was just taking a bit of time to post it i now realize.
<plc90210> another problem, I put the usb in to my laptop (with ubuntu, but it's not showing up on the desktop
<GeekSquid> comulent: something on your usb bus is causing a problem, I cannot see a complete dmesg, just the errors from USB, ... what is plugged into usb?
<comulent> lspci and lsusb were a lot quicker than dmesg
<plc90210> nvm, it showed up now
<comulent> i'm charging my android phone, it's just set to charge though, so it shouldn't even come up as a device if it's just drawing power.
<comulent> i'll unplug it anyway
<er9i> hai...
<GeekSquid> comulent: try a dmesg without the android plugged in
<plc90210> coz_: should I open the package with software center or archive manager or something else?
<coz_> plc90210,  is it on the desktop of ubuntu?
<Gnea> comulent: maybe like this:  cat /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit
<plc90210> yeah
<coz_> plc90210,   open a terminal
<comulent> okay guys, thanks. i'll try that.
<plc90210> ok
<econ> GeekSquid, ok I can see the line numbers now, they opened in another window. The thing is though, this whole thing just seems to be instructions about how the config file works, not the actual config file. I don't know if I'm missing something or the author skipped a step without explaining it. Once again I'm looking here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<coz_> plc90210,   in that terminal type       cd  Desktop    make sure it is an upper case "D"
<plc90210> next?
<coz_> plc90210,   now  type      sudo  dpkg -i  and the first three letters of the package name then hit "tab"  tocomplete  the name
<coz_> plc90210,   then hit enter
<zetheroo> seems to me that whenever Flash is used the browser, no matter which one, starts crapping itself big time ... :(
<comulent> whoops. i did it without the URL i used before. Got a different domain now -> http://pastebin.com/CcwffxF2
<coz_> zetheroo,  even in firefox?
<jkoch> Does anyone know when the intel intergrated graphics won't be so laggy?
<coz_> zetheroo,  is this 32 or 64 bit?
<zetheroo> coz_: especially in FF
<GeekSquid> econ: and I quote "    This howto  explains how to get Privoxy going. Although the config file is 1075  lines, its worth noting that 1022 of them are comments, and 38 are  blank! (And we only edit 1!!) "
<coz_> zetheroo,  oooo
<plc90210> I hit enter and typed my password, and now it says "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<zetheroo> coz_: both ... I have this issue in 32 and 64 bit systems
<coz_> zetheroo,  is it an extreme lag or just a slight jerky behavior when watching video ?
<coz_> zetheroo,  also is this a desktop or laptop?
<GeekSquid> comulent: now that that works ... what are we trying to fix... Please ask your origional question again, my memory is fried and filled with a ton of use less junk
<Flavius_Julius_J> close other package managers
<jkoch> zetheroo: what graphics card do you have. i'm having the same problem..
<apetrescu> What's the best option for someone on Maverick who wants to run a 2.6.37 kernel? Should I compile it myself, is there a PPA for it somewhere, a canonical .deb people use, etc?
<comulent> GeekSquid: hahah that's cool mate. I've got a problem with my Bluetooth adapter not being recognised. All i want is my little bluetooth USB mouse to play nice and actually work.
<zetheroo> coz_:  the whole browser starts freezing up ... not just the video
<zetheroo> coz_: laptop and desktop
<zetheroo> jkoch: nvidia
<coz_> zetheroo,  oo    and is the nvidia built in on the desktop as well?
<econ> GeekSquid, ohhhh, I see. For some reason I thought all the actual lines would be at the end of the comments not interlaced, or at least would stand out more, so I missed them and thought it was all comments. Thank you!
<coz_> zetheroo,   you may want to go into the bios and allow more memory for video  if that is possible on either ot both systems
<plc90210> coz_: it returned an error saying "dkms is not installed"
<zetheroo> coz_: with FF it will go grey (not responding) for a while and then come back to life ... only to be very glitchy and jittery
<coz_> plc90210,   oooo
<comulent> GeekSquid: When I run the Bluetooth preferences, it says that I don't have any adapters plugged in.
<plc90210> how do i install dkms?
<coz_> plc90210,   hold on
<jkoch> coz_: i did that and it didn't help me and i have the same problem as him
<zetheroo> coz_: Laptop is Intel and Desktop is nvidia
<coz_> plc90210,  which video card on that system?
<zetheroo> coz_: I highly doubt it's a video memory issue ... both systems have ample
<GeekSquid> comulent: try the fn key  thing and run lspci again
<coz_> plc90210,  well you can try   sudo apt-get install dkms
<jkoch> zetheroo: is your laptop the dell inspiron 1100
<zetheroo>  jkoch: laptop is not a dell
<coz_> plc90210,  is it possible to hard wire that to the internet at all?
<zetheroo>  jkoch: is your browser also greying out?
<coz_> zetheroo,  give me a link to a site you are watching flash on
<jkoch> zetheroo: yes. i have the inspiron 1100 dell laptop with a celeron processor and the intel 82845G intergrated graphics.
<zetheroo>  jkoch: do you have the dwhelper plugin installed?
<jkoch> coz_: the flash lag is on any website, can't even watch on youtube.
<zetheroo> coz_: go to Youtube ;)
<timboy> anyone know how to use the ubuntu SSO from login.ubuntu.com as an openid?
<coz_> zetheroo,  ok I am on youtube
<jkoch> zetheroo: no? what is the dwhelper
<zetheroo> jkoch: ok .. it's just an addon that allows you to download Flash video content
<zetheroo> jkoch: I was wondering if that was maybe the issue ... but obviously it's not
<plc90210> coz_: I don't know which video card is on the system; I tried to hard wire it, but it's still not connecting
<coz_> plc90210,    in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga     will tell you the video card
<zetheroo> jkoch: the thing is that this happens for me in FF, Chrome and Opera ... so it cannot be a browser issue
<comulent> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548999/
<jkoch> zetheroo: nope. i'm on a fresh install. i noticed that i can watch any other kind of video besides flash, but the whole operating system seems to have a little video lag as well
<ericinohio> ever since i upgraded to lucid, my fonts in browser windows don't render correctly - half of some letters are gone...anyone know where to look for a fix, having a hard time googling the issue and getting anywhere
<zetheroo> jkoch: which leaves me to believe the Flash is the culprit
<zetheroo> jkoch: what version of Flash are you using?
<jkoch> the newest one from adobe.com
<coz_> zetheroo,   mm if that addon is responsible try adding      video downloadhelper   << written just like that  for firefox
<plc90210> coz_: "Intel corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<zetheroo> coz_: that's the one I have installed ;)
<wasabi_> if i compile a raid card kernel module and place it in the /lib/modules/'uname-r'/drivers/scsi folder, does it matter what the file name is for the .ko file?
<coz_> zetheroo,  oh ok I use that here with no issues
<luxurymode> hey all. sometimes when i hover over a menu item and it should open a sub menu after a sec...it doesnt. sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt. have to move away from that item and back to get it to work. or just click it. any idea how to fix?
<jkoch> zetheroo: sounds like plc90210 has the same problem lol
<comulent> brb - afk - have to take a phone call =/
<zetheroo> jkoch: really? ... hmm
<zetheroo>  jkoch: whats you Flash version?
<joeyeye> Can someone help with grub2 and restoring a winxp partition ?
<jkoch> coz_: it's gotta have something to do with the intergrated intel graphics and linux in general. i've found a thousand forum posts about it all over the interwebz
<zetheroo>  jkoch: mine is 10.1.102.65
<coz_> jkoch,   I agree
<jkoch> zetheroo: 10.1.102.65
<coz_> luxurymode,   you can speed that up  to 0  delay   but I am not sure that is the issue
<oneliner> joeyeye have you tried duso dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  ?
<plc90210> coz_: i tried installing dkms by typing "sudo apt-get install dkms" and it returned an error saying "Package dkms is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<denile> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<oneliner> sudo not duso :)
<coz_> plc90210,   do you have the original install cd in the cdplayer>?
<joeyeye> oneliner, I just want to walk through the steps with someone first - can you help ?
<coz_> plc90210,  you may have to use that  as a source for the packages  although I dont know if all of t hem are on the cd
<plc90210> coz_: no I took it out, i still have it with me though
<coz_> plc90210,  ok stick it in the cd player and open synaptic package manager....actually it should ask if you want to use the cd as a source
<joeyeye> I have /dev/sda, with /dev/sda1 for ubuntu, and want to restore a clonezilla image to /dev/sda2 with winxp
<oneliner> well that would fire the reconfiguration of grub, simply accept without making changes, it should then at the end find your lost xp os and include it in the boot options next time you restart
<oneliner> ah
<oneliner> way over my head :D
<joeyeye> will it also create the mbr for xp ?
<coz_> luxurymode,  as I said if you want  I can help you set the delay on the menus  to   "0"
<coz_> luxurymode,  or not as extreme  like say  "1" or so
<oneliner> i thought you wanted to recover an already installed os
<coz_> plc90210,   did you check that cd for errors?
<joeyeye> oneliner, not exactly, my XP is coming from a clonezilla image I made earlier
<wasabi_> if i compile a raid card kernel module and place it in the /lib/modules/'uname-r'/drivers/scsi folder, does it matter what the file name is for the .ko file?
<plc90210> how do i check it for errors?
<coz_> plc90210,   well you would have to reboot with the cd  and when  you see the accessibility logo and keyboard logo at the bottom of the screen  hit Enter  to get a menu...there you will see  check cd for errors or integrity
<coz_> plc90210,  I am assuming this is a live cd ...yes?
<ubnoob> <Colin969: I just logged in, what system do you have?
<plc90210> I opened up synaptic package manager after putting the cd in and it said I have "1 broken package"
<coz_> plc90210,  ok under the  file or  edit menu is  a listing for  "Fix broken package"   my guess is that it will remove  that file you installed hoever
<coz_> however
<comulent> ok i'm back now. GeekSquid: forgot to mention i'm also trying Bluetooth Manager (BlueZ) and it can't run, says: BlueZ daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<plc90210> what do you know... its the bcmwl-kernel-source that's the broken package
<GeekSquid> comulent: I am calling it a night, I hope I have helped some
<oneliner> joeyeye i guess you could try placing the clone uncompressed in an ntfs partitioned drive and then let grub it on the reconfigure step,.. is the clone from the same box? else prepare for driver issues
<comulent> hey guys... my task bar on the side has gone blank. does anyone know how I can restart it without rebooting? I'm using netbook 10.10
<jkoch> zetheroo: if you do the pop out youtube player you can at least watch videos, not full screen but without skipping
<comulent> that's a separate issue, by the way :P
<coz_> plc90210,  yeah I guessed that would be removed  because all of the dpenedencies have not been met
<zetheroo> jkoch: honestly never tried that ...
<GeekSquid> comulent: pkill gnome-panel will reset it
<coz_> plc90210,   I would run the live cd  ...hit enter when you see those logos  and check cd integrity
<jkoch> zetheroo: try it. i just saw it on a forum and tried it and it worked for me
<plc90210> coz_: so i should reboot with the cd inside?
<coz_> plc90210,   yes
<coz_> plc90210,   I assume this is also  ubuntu 10.10 .. yes?
<plc90210> yep
<coz_> plc90210,  ok  you should see those logos  at the bottom of the screen at some point  at which time hit Enter  to get to the menu
<R0b0t1> Hello, I just used this article to try to fix a problem I was having: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html Sadly, it didn't work. What now?
<zetheroo> jkoch: it plays  ... though not as smooth as it should be
<coz_> plc90210,   I have to break here...I will try to return  a bit later.... I know many here are more capable than I am for helping with this issue
<plc90210> coz_: ok, thanks for the help
<jkoch> zetheroo: agreed, but it's better than the intense skipping it usually does on the full site. it's better than nothing for now.
<R0b0t1> Not I'm on a Mac which must use rEFIt, so *shrug*
<plc90210> so I hit enter when the logo at the bottom of the screen came up and it took me to the language options
<comulent> people seem to be disconnecting a lot a the moment...... where did my Geeksquid go? I like him/her.
<zetheroo> jkoch: better ... but for me at least it's not as good as it once was (before some random update... who knows)
<plc90210> anyone know what should i do next?
<jammer> anyone know how to get CI media reader working lucid?
<comulent> my panel is still blank. I tried   pkill gnome-panel
<jkoch> zetheroo: so this is a recent thing to happen? i haven't used ubuntu since version 6.04 i think and that was with a different laptop. i picked a bad computer and time to use ubuntu again huh/
<pksadiq> comulent: did you delete something from panel?
<pksadiq> !panel | comulent
<R0b0t1> Hello, I just used this article to try to fix a problem I was having: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html Sadly, it didn't work. What now?
<zetheroo> jkoch: a few months ago Flash was working perfectly for me :P
<jkoch> zetheroo: how about desktop effects? will it let you enable em?
<zetheroo> jkoch: I have been using Ubuntu on all my machines full-time since 2006
<R0b0t1> Oh well, just tried something. Everyone cross your fingers for me.
<zetheroo> jkoch: yes, desktop effects are good to go as well ...
<jkoch> zetheroo: hmmm it won't let me enable em
<chrisA1> Progress!
<zetheroo> jkoch: ubuntu 10.10?
<jkoch> yeah
<zetheroo> jkoch: intel gfx
<chrisA1> Ubuntu Server 10.10 installed cleanly, and the 3rd-party realtek driver worked.
<jkoch> zetheroo: yes sir
<comulent> pksadiq: yep. removed the link to firefox after i installed chrome
<chrisA1> So wlan0 shows in both ifconfig and iwconfig, and it's paired with our wireless router, but pinging through it still doesn't work. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<zetheroo> jkoch: how old/new is the system?
<nawk> I'm having trouble creating a bootable Ubuntu Live Distro on my USB thumb drive
<nawk> I've tried both the Universal USB Installer and UltraISO
<pksadiq> comulent: I think you did something wrong, if nothing is shown in the pannel, you can add it manually by right clicking > add to panel > select notification area,   and something like that
<nawk> both failed to boot
<jkoch> zetheroo: it's pretty old. celeron processor, and i upgraded it to 1gb of ram
<comulent> pksadiq: !panel | cromulent gives me an error message. bash !panel: event not found
<pksadiq> !resetpanel | comulent
<ubottu> comulent: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<apetrescu> What's the best option for someone on Maverick who wants to run a 2.6.37 kernel? Should I compile it myself, is there a PPA for it somewhere, a canonical .deb people use, etc?
<zetheroo> jkoch: hmmm ... I recall having issues with older intel hardware in trying to run desktop effects ...
<ohzie> Hey guys. Has anyone(successfully) played with hotswapping express cards?
<ohzie> Hotplugging?
<zetheroo> jkoch: my older systems (IBM Thinkpads) have ATI gfx ... (5+ years old) and they run desktop effects ...
<jkoch> zetheroo: the effects don't bother me as much as the general usability of the computer.
<iflema> nawk try the USBcreator that is on the livecd
<comulent> ubottu:  LOL ---> gnome-panel: no process found.    Perhaps I've killed it and it's just not running. This would probably explain why i can't right click on it huh? =)
<zetheroo> jkoch: how is it going otherwise?
<jkoch> zetheroo: i used to run desktop effects on a computer i found in the garbage with intergrated ati graphics and 128mb of ram with a pentium 1 processor lolol
<ohzie> jkoch: Can I poke you in a PM? I like fiddling with older computers with driver problems.
<jkoch> ohzie: sure
<nawk> iflema: I don't have a optical drive which is why I'm resorting to burning the iso to my USB drive.  I must say that I've had success burning bootable OS Installers on USB thumb drives
<nawk> in the past
<zetheroo> jkoch: yeah ... the older ATI hardware worked pretty well ... I remember running Beryl and the likes very nicely on them
<WhatWhereAmI> hey, does anybody know why the numpad on my keyboard is moving my mouse around instead of typing numbers?
<iflema> nawk is see/hear alot about 'unetbootin' or something similar re. USB
<zetheroo> WhatWhereAmI: no idea sorry ... have you Googled the issue?
<Gnurdux> has anyone else ever seen something like this nasty seam: http://imagebin.org/129872
<manbra> WhatWhereAmI,
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: system/pref/keyboard preferences.. .click "Mouse keys" tab... and uncheck that box
<pksadiq> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<manbra> numpad is just arrows keys unless you have numlock on
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: that has to be one of the dumbest options to have enabled by default, i've ever seen
<comulent> ubottu: What's the name of the program that's the side panel in the Netbook 10.10 (unity?)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> manbra: no.. if you have the numlock key on, and you have that option enabled, no matter what, it controls the mouse cursor
<WhatWhereAmI> whooaaaa
<comulent> wow. now guess who feels silly. I'm stepping out for a smoke :P
<WhatWhereAmI> KM0201, is that seriously the default?
<nawk> Universal USB Installer appears to be the one recommended by the Official Ubuntu Download page, but I find that it doesn't do what it says. e.g. After I've selected the option to format the USB Drive, after the program is day, nothing was formatted, i.e. my existing files on the drive remained
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: sure is.. i ahve no idea why, but it is.
<WhatWhereAmI> KM0201, when did that happen?
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: i noticed it when i installed 10.04...
<KM0201> the it happened again when i installed 10.10
<nawk> iflema: actually, I do have access to Ubuntu, since my laptop is running that.  Have you had success with USBCreator?
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: but recently, i installed 10.10 on a friends computer, and it wasn't enabled by default.
<WhatWhereAmI> that's nuts.
<iflema> nawk yes, many times
<plc90210> I tried to install dkms using the terminal and got an error saying its not a debian format archive
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: i totally agree..
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: i take ti that fixed your prob
<chrisA1> No ideas on troubleshooting wifi?
<KM0201> chrisA1: whats your device?
<plc90210> I used the command "sudo dpkg -i", do i need to use some other command to install different kinds of files?
<WhatWhereAmI> KM0201, yes it did.
<WhatWhereAmI> thanks.
<KM0201> np.. stupid isn't it?
<pksadiq> plc90210: is it a tar archive?
<KM0201> WhatWhereAmI: i almost bought a new keyboard first tim around, cuz i thought it was my keyboard.
<nawk> okay I'll try that
<ZykoticK9> I'd like to disable compiz's shadow effect for a single application (gkrellm in my case) does anyone know if this is possible?
<WhatWhereAmI> hah, i have tried two.
<KM0201> lol
<plc90210> pksadiq: its format is "rpm", whatever that is...
<chrisA1> KM0201: realtek RTL-8185.
<pksadiq> !rpm | plc90210
<ubottu> plc90210: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<plc90210> anyone know where i can download dkms in deb format?
<KM0201> chrisA1: 32 or 64bit?
<chrisA1> 32.
<KM0201> plc90210: it's in the repos isnt it?.. i'm almost positive it is
<KM0201> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 69 kB, installed size 476 kB
<francisco> someone know how to send pidgin & exaile to systray and not to close when click on 'x' under xfce??????
<pksadiq> !find dkms | plc90210
<ubottu> plc90210: Found: backfire-dkms, batman-adv-dkms, batmand-gateway-dkms, blcr-dkms, dahdi-dkms, iscsitarget-dkms, ndiswrapper-dkms, openafs-modules-dkms, openswan-modules-dkms, oss4-dkms (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dkms&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<KM0201> skunked ya.. :)
<chrisA1> KM0201: 32-bit.
<pksadiq> plc90210: I think dkms is something related to kernal modules ,
<ZykoticK9> pksadiq, it is
<iflema> nawk you could also try a manual format of the thumbdrive if all else fails
<plc90210> pksadiq: yeah i'm trying to install the bcwl-kernel-source package but i need the dkms package first
<pksadiq> plc90210: did you download bcwl-kernel-source package?
<berserkerxiii> hey guys, how can i shut down from the command line?
<ZykoticK9> berserkerxiii, "sudo shutdown -h now"
<plc90210> pksadiq: yeah, and i tried to install it but i got an error saying that i need the dkms package
<berserkerxiii> k thanks
<berserkerxiii> night guys
<francisco> <ZykoticK9> how to progarm aurto shutdown?
<pksadiq> go to google and search for bcwl-kernel-source  site:packages.ubuntu.com                             and select the appropriating and there you can see the dependencies, from that download what all are needed
<R00teR> I updated ubuntu lucid and now I cant watch videos on youtube, any help? i use firefox and i have in "about:plugins" shockwave on...
<ZykoticK9> francisco, i have no idea what "auto shutdown" would mean.
<pksadiq> R00teR: which lucid ? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<R00teR> 32
<WhatWhereAmI> ZykoticK9, i would recommend poweroff instead of shutdown
<pksadiq> !flash | R00teR
<ubottu> R00teR: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sandres> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Sandres> gnash..
<ZykoticK9> WhatWhereAmI, really?  why?  shutdown is the standard unix/linux command.
<R00teR> yes but i also intalled flash
<R00teR> and do nothing
<KM0201> chrisA1: it seems to be a common problem... most suggest to compile the driver from realtek
<WhatWhereAmI> ZykoticK9, also, you're supposed to be able to regex match windows to shadow in the window decoration compiz plugin, but i can't seem to get it to work.
<WhatWhereAmI> ZykoticK9, just because it's simpler, sudo poweroff
<chrisA1> KM0201: yeah, I did, that's how I got this far. <.<
<KM0201> chrisA1: well why didn't you mention that
<KM0201> chrisA1: and what happened when you compiled the driver?
<ZykoticK9> WhatWhereAmI, ya - yesterday i tried somthing like !(gkrellm) or similar forget the exact syntax
<WhatWhereAmI> what's the window you're trying to match?
<ZykoticK9> WhatWhereAmI, gkrellm
<WhatWhereAmI> you can match by title and window id and junk
<Gryllida> Is ``poweroff'' same as ``halt''?
<ZykoticK9> WhatWhereAmI, do you know how I could find out what the window id is?
<ZykoticK9> Gryllida, yes
<chrisA1> KM0201: sorry, I should've been clearer. It installed correctly, with no error messages, and 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' started working. As opposed to causing the entire system to freeze.
<KM0201> and..?
<WhatWhereAmI> ZykoticK9, you could try using the "grab" functionality in the compiz manager, which you can access by hitting the plus next to the shadow field.
<WhatWhereAmI> but it only KINDA works...
<chrisA1> KM0201: And now it comes up in ifconfig, and pairs successfully with our router, but 'ping -I wlan0 <anything>' returns destination unreachable.
<em> does ubuntu-restricted-extras include the w32codecs ?
<KM0201> em: yes
<KM0201> chrisA1: i really have no idea on that
<ozzynotwood_> hello room, would anybody like to help me with editing a .conf file?
<chrisA1> KM0201: okay, fair 'nuff, thanks for trying. Back to google for me.
<chrisA1> 'night all.
<ResQue> Could i please have some help with this command "X :12.0 vt12 2>&1 >/dev/null &". i understand the "x :12.0" is the screen which to run x on and that everything after the second ">" just dumps the output no where. but what is the "vt12 2" and the ">&1" doing. I have already read the x man pages and i am still confused. thanks
<Random832> ResQue: 2>&1 makes the error output go the same place as the regular output
<Random832> ResQue: and vt12 specifies which alt-Fkey it goes on
<francisco> http://www.youtube.com/html5 try it better than flash plaeyr!
<nawk> iflema: man, something is really weird.  I try to locate/select by clicking the "other" option, but after selection of the iso in the "open" dialog window, the image selection is not reflected, i.e., nothing selected
<ZykoticK9> WhatWhereAmI, thank you.  When I used the grab it came up Gkrellm and not gkrellm, used the ! and now I don't have a shadow.  Thanks man.
<WhatWhereAmI> ZykoticK9, np
<iLinux> can we bypass sudo password? I'm tired of it.
<knoppies> If I delete a symbolic link as sudo, does it delete the directory it links to? it seems to have on my PC.
<WhatWhereAmI> iLinux, yeah, technically
<knoppies> I cant loose that data.
<iLinux> WhatWhereAmI, technically?
<WhatWhereAmI> knoppies, what was the command you used?
<ZykoticK9> iLinux, bad idea - you shouldn't have to use sudo that often
<WhatWhereAmI> iLinux, in that it's probably not a good idea.
<knoppies> rm www
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, sudo rm www
<knoppies> I think
<WhatWhereAmI> knoppies, it shouldn't
<rww> knoppies: that wouldn't remove the target of a symlink
<nawk> I'm really going to jump to my Laptop (Ubuntu) to try usbcreator-gtk
<knoppies> rww, WhatWhereAmI, I also tried to chgrp the sym link, that is when my directory (the target) seemed to disappear.
<joel> joel
 * iLinux is away:  iLinux  The Ubuntu Revolution. Working: [ON] - OFF
<nit-wit> anybody on here with a hp mini 110 and knows the per-session key prompt for the boot menu
<WhatWhereAmI> knoppies, did you chgrp recursively?
<keith-> so unity that is on the netbook version is going to become the default?
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, yes.
<rww> ubottu: tell iLinux about away
<ZykoticK9> keith-, yes
<ubottu> iLinux, please see my private message
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, no. My bad. I did not.
<keith-> that is just fantastic. this is a nice setup. much better than the gnome 3 preview i've seen
<ohzie> Hey guys how do you switch xorg drivers? This guy is using 'vesa' and he needs to be using 'intel' and 10.10 doesn't have a conf file by default? :(
<iLinux> rww: I have already use that command
<iLinux> ./away <r>
<rww> iLinux: then your client is misconfigured. Please tell it not to echo away messages to the channel.
<WhatWhereAmI> knoppies, then it should not have affected the target
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549003/ The first ls, www works. the second ls, www is gone.
<ohzie> rww: But he has to let us know about the ubuntu revolution
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, the sudo rm www, I have not hit enter yet, so it hasn't done that.
<iLinux> ohzie: It's ok. I have some misconfiguration.
<iLinux> back to topic.
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, I found it again. I had cleared the name in the propeties dialog, so it wasn't showing under ls or nautilus. Problem solved.
<WhatWhereAmI> good, because i have no idea what you're talking about.
<knoppies> WhatWhereAmI, nor do I.
<acu_>  what this means  --- I am a bit confused about the root - I wanted www-data to be owner and everything (able to write etc) drwxr-xr-x 13 www-data root  4096 Dec 25 11:24 myfolder
<acu_> I want to change FROM  drwxr-xr-x 13 www-data root  4096 Dec 25 11:24 myfolder  TO drwxr-xr-x 5 www-data www-data 4096 Jun 12  2010 myfolder (how can I do that ?
<iLinux> what is the kernel for ubuntu lucid?
<Besogon> chown
<Besogon> ?
<Besogon> acu_,
<rww> acu_: sudo chgrp www-data myfolder
<acu_> got chown - what exactly I shoul do
<rww> I think the syntax to do it with chown is "sudo chown :www-data myfolder"
<Besogon> acu_, I don't know what chgrp do (chown owner:goup foulder)
<ZykoticK9> iLinux, 2.6.32-27-generic
<knoppies> Besogon, it changes the group of the permissions of your file/folder
<Besogon> aha
<iLinux> ZykoticK9: 2.6.32-27-generic ? In my ubuntu is 2.6.32-21-generic. No problem with kernel huh?
<acu_> so I should do both chown and chgrp ?
<rww> acu_: no, they do the same thing
<rww> pick one and roll with it
<Guest69138> you could, but chown can do both
<acu_> chown did not - it just changed the owner not the group
<ZykoticK9> iLinux, i may have a kernel update waiting?  I don't understand your "No problem with kernel huh?" statement.
<Besogon> acu_, If you need change only group use chgrp, but if you need change the owner too use chown
<Guest69138> there are 2 parameters separated by a ":"
<Sandres> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<plc90210> whenever i try to install the bcmwl-kernel source package, I get an error saying i must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.35-22-generic (i686) first... what does this mean?
<rww> acu_: it does if you use the syntax I gave you.
<ZykoticK9> acu_, as Guest69138 pointed out - use "chown user:group file_to_alter"
<guineapig> I keep getting asked for a password while downloading torrents because one of the trackers resolves to 127.0.0.1 and I have a webserver on that box.  What ip should I redirect the lookup to in hosts?
<wers> can OS X and Ubuntu nicely share a partition? if so, what format?
<em> are you sure that the w32codcs are in ubuntu-restircted-extras ?
<ZykoticK9> wers, fat is probably the easiers - i don't think mac writes to ntfs by default.  and the EXTs are probably out.
<KM0201> em: they should be.. what file format are you trying to play?
<em> .avi
<Guest69138> acu  - If your still stuck try doing a google on how to + chown.  That should give you some examples
<ZykoticK9> em, w32codecs is actually a separate medibuntu package non-free-codecs i think.
<wers> ZykoticK9: great. would it be fine if I use that shared fat partition as my /home?
<acu_> rww: got it done - thanks - chgrp - thank you ZykoticK9  AND Besogon
<rww> KM0201: They're not, actually.
<KM0201> em: just double click on an .avi, and it will tell you it needs to download a  package.. and let it do it.. it probably is a gstreamer plugin
<KM0201> rww: yeah, i just realized that.
<ZykoticK9> wers, for /home not a good idea at all!  you'll run into problems.  make a separate shared partition.
<wers> ZykoticK9: ok. I'll just have a shared media partition (fat)
<plc90210> whenever i try to install the bcmwl-kernel-source package, I get an error saying i "must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.35-22-generic (i686) first"... what does this mean?
<wers> ZykoticK9: how about sharing config files between Ubuntu and OS X? like .firefox? Is there a way to do that?
<KM0201> plc90210: is the machine connected to the internet.
<plc90210> no
<ZykoticK9> wers, i HIGHLY doubt that would work - but might be possible.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<shawnboy> I can't get key-based ssh to work. Can anyone help?
<KM0201> plc90210: look here under "no internet access" it looks like it's ont he CD, if you have it handy.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shawnboy> I created rsa key pair, then uploaded .pub to remote machine's .ssh/authorized_keys
<wers> ZykoticK9: ok great. thanks!
<ZykoticK9> wers, glad to help
<shawnboy> it still asks for my password
<jkoch> who was helping me with my problem before? my computer restarted for some reason
<plc90210> KM0201: but if it's on the cd, shouldn't it have installed when I installed ubuntu?
<KM0201> plc90210: not necessarily.
<nawk> Out of curiosity, what happens if I do "sudo apt-get install packagefoo", and there are multiple packages named "packagefoo" from several different repos?
<KM0201> plc90210: it's an optional package...
<nawk> will apt-get get into a conniption?
<MoMo> what is the vnc package i want if I want to VNC from a windows box and control a live session on a unbuntu screen?
<KM0201> plc90210: it's a lot easier if you can cable it to a router for about 2min
<plc90210> KM0201: I did, still no internet...
<nawk> or will it simply/gently ask me (with instructions on how to specify) from which repo I want "packagefoo" froom?
<KM0201> plc90210: really?..thats interesting
<KM0201> plc90210: what broadcom device do you have, if you don't mind me asking?
<Maahes> um, anyone know how to use the aptitude ncurses program? I'm trying to sort packages by their current state flag, but after reading the manual I still am not sure how to go about this (Yes I have to use the ncurses program, I lost X)
<plc90210> BCM4311
<plc90210> its a really old laptop...
<KM0201> plc90210: why don't you just use b43?
<zetheroo> BROADCOM ... the joys
<KM0201> plc90210: i actually set that device up the other day w/ the b43 driver, and it worked fine
<plc90210> how do i set up the b43?
<KM0201> plc90210: it's on that same page i gave you the link to.. just scroll down the the "b43" driver.. it's listed to support the 4311.. but if you've already started w/ the STA, might as well finish w/ it
<KM0201> plc90210: did you install from cd?
<plc90210> KM0201: when it says "something is located on the ubuntu install media under /pool/main/..." what is it referring to?
<plc90210> how do i access it from the cd
<KM0201> plc90210: do you have an ubuntu live CD, or did you install from USB, or what?
<plc90210> i burned it on a cd from the website and used the cd
<KM0201> plc90210: ok, "used the cd".. did you use wubi, or did you boot the cd and install?
<plc90210> boot the cd and install
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> put the cd in the drive..
<plc90210> i did
<smoke_> yeah men
<smoke_> wtf
<smoke_> xD
<KM0201> plc90210: ok, do you see an icon on your desktop that say s"ubuntu 10.xx " or something like that?
<plc90210> yeah
<KM0201> plc90210: ok, double click it
<plc90210> done, next?
<KM0201> plc90210: before you go much further, did you install the bmcwl-kernel-source ?
<KM0201> like it say above?
<plc90210> tried to, but the installation failed, i have it downloaded on the desktop though
<KM0201> plc90210: ok.. do this.
<KM0201> plc90210: go to system/admin/synaptic package manager
<plc90210> ok
<KM0201> plc90210: ok... now click settings/repositories
<KM0201> plc90210: on the first tab under settings/repositories.. make sure at the bottom the "Use CD" box is checked.
<secretary_linux> I recently changed the network layout on and around our main server. For some reason now the server is still able to reach itself as one of its old IP addresses. That address, for that matter that entire subnet, is not listed in /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig, route, or arp. When I ssh to it I'm getting the same signature so I know it's the same box. How can I track down this phantom IP address?
<KM0201> plc90210: after you've checked that box... click close, make sure the cd is in the drive, and click "reload"
<KM0201> plc90210: you'll get errors because it can't et on the internet, but i'm not concerned about that just yet
<plc90210> yep, i got an error after clicking reload
<KM0201> plc90210: thats fine.. thats because you're not oonline
<KM0201> plc90210: now, make sure the cd is in the drive
<KM0201> and in the upper right
<plc90210> it is
<KM0201> do a search for bcmwl
<KM0201> and you should see th e"kernel source" package there, right?
<iLinux> Can I Participate in ubuntu?
<plc90210> yeah
<plc90210> i see it
<KM0201> plc90210: does it show installed?(green dot beside it?)
<plc90210> nope
<KM0201> iLinux: i don't see why not
<KM0201> plc90210: right click that package and choose "mark for installation"
<ResQue> is it safe to allow any user to start an X session. i think by default only root can start xsession and the GDM service starts it for you. but i want to start another one on a different virtual terminal so i can start a remote x session
<KM0201> plc90210: you might get a message that it wants to "mark" some other dependencies...
<plc90210> it won't let me click mark for installation
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> it won't let you click it?
<plc90210> it will only let me click mark for upgrade, removal, complete removal or properties
<plc90210> yeah, it won't let me click it, it's blacked out
<KM0201> plc90210: if its "mark for upgrade or removal"... then it's already installed
<KM0201> there's no green dot beside it?
<zetheroo> I am getting this odd message every time I load up FF : A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:46269. The site says: "bookmarkable-user-auth"
<zetheroo> how can I stop this ?
<plc90210> no, there's a grey square with an exclamation mark beside it
<plc90210> and the ubuntu logo
<KM0201> plc90210: did you try to install it from that package you downloaded?
<zetheroo> another thing I am wondering is ... why is it that instead of a Ubuntu splash screen while Ubuntu is loading all I see is a black screen?
<KM0201> zetheroo: shuttleworth hates splash screens
<bonjoyee> how to recover individual mpeg files deleted from a sony handycam?
<KM0201> :)
<plc90210> yeah, it returned an error saying i need to installed dkms of kernel i686 or something like that
<tiox> zetheroo: Might be Plymouth being a douche. Try reinstalling it.
<KM0201> plc90210: ok.. right click that, and choose "mark for removal
<zetheroo> KM0201: humph
<zetheroo> tiox: reinstalling what exactly?
<plc90210> ok
<tiox> What version of Firefox?
<tiox> Erm...
<tiox> Ubuntu. Sorry, late.
<KM0201> plc90210: now click Apply if you didn't already, and let it uninstall
<iflema> zetheroo i find the proprietary drivers dont work... anything else is fine
<tiox> I can hardly think. Anyway, try reinstalling Plymouth if you use the more current versions of Ubuntu.
<zetheroo> iflema: so depending on the gfx driver one uses you may or may not see a Ubuntu loading screen?
<plc90210> KM0201: ok, it's uninstalled
<zetheroo> tiox: 10.10
<KM0201> plc90210: ok... now.. .again, make sure cd is in the drive
<KM0201> and right click it
<KM0201> and "mark for insallation"
<tiox> Yeah, Plymouth is used as the boot splash screen. Before, I think it was xsplash, but don't take my word on that.
<iflema> zetheroo in my experience yes... non proprietary drivers work just fine.
<plc90210> right click the cd icon, and click mark for installation? "mark for installation" isn't an option
<tiox> I was asking in antoher channel about the user defined session. What is that about, and how can I take advantage of it?
<zetheroo> iflema: I'll test that out right now ... I have a laptop with Intel gfx ...
<KM0201> plc90210: the cd icon?.. where'd you get that... right click bcmwl-kernel-source
<KM0201> in synaptic
<plc90210> oh..
<plc90210> ok, next?
<KM0201> plc90210: basically what we did was remove that broke ass package you installed, and now that we've added the cd repository.. you'll reinstall it, and it should pull everything off the cd for you.
<zetheroo> tiox: isn't that where you save the state of your session as it is and then have the ability to boot back into it?
<KM0201> plc90210: after you click mark for installation, click apply..
<tiox> I am not sure, why i was asking.
<tiox> Because I would like to be able to change in gconf what I use as my "Panel" for the user defined session, and keep the Ubuntu Desktop Session as something in case something goes catastrophically wrong.
<plc90210> ok, done
<KM0201> plc90210: ok, now just to make sure it went ok
<KM0201> in the upper right
<KM0201> do a search for "fakeroot" and make sure it sinstalled
<dexikiix> hey all, its been a while since i used ubby, can someone tell me a quick way to get the close/min/max buttons over to the right side of the title bar?
<tiox> dexikiix: Couple ways.
<plc90210> that's broken too... i'll fix it
<KM0201> ok.
<tiox> Install Emerald and use that instead of GTK. Alternatively...
<KM0201> go ahead and fix that one
<tiox> Press alt+F2 and type in gconf-editor
<plc90210> and patch too right?
<KM0201> plc90210: same way we did before, remove it, mark for installation, and rreinstall
<KM0201> plc90210: yes
<tiox> Are you there, dexikiix
<tiox> ?
<KM0201> plc90210: patch, fakeroot and dkms
<glitchd> heres a question for all the linux genius's in here..
<dexikiix> tiox: yes i was looking through gconf-editor
<tiox> Okay, now let me figure out where to go...
<plc90210> patch and dkms had a green dot next to them so i guess they were installed correctly
<tiox> Look under apps/metacity and find general.
<KM0201> plc90210: ok...
<plc90210> ok... next step...
<zetheroo>  iflema: just booted into my Intel gfx laptop ... no Ubuntu boot screen either
<KM0201> and fakeroot is now installed correctly?
<glitchd> Is there a way to make a direct copy of how my system is now, so that when i do mess it up, and i will, trust me, i can just restore it to the working state instead of having to reinstall then find all the stuff i want again??
<dexikiix> tiox: i didnt think people still used emerald :p or was that just compiz people don't use?
<tiox> Click that, there is something called Button Layout.
<plc90210> yeah, fakeroot is now installed correctly
<KM0201> plc90210: ok go ahead adn close synaptic
<tiox> Replace the current entry with menu:minimize,maximize,close
<KM0201> plc90210: then go to system/admin/additional drivers
<KM0201> and you should see the STA driver there
<tiox> dexikiix: Did you follow along?
<plc90210> ok i see it
<dexikiix> tiox: yes, so far it switched but has not moved to the right side :p
<KM0201> plc90210: highlight it.. and click activate
<tiox> Eh?
<KM0201> plc90210: then you'll probably have to restart
<tiox> It should work immediately.
<glitchd> KM0201, look at u helpin everyone i see..lol
<dexikiix> tiox: right now those buttons are at top left, and i'd prefer top right
<tiox> I know.
<KM0201> glitchd: i always help in here...
<tiox> Under general, you found button_layout right?
<plc90210> KM0201: there is no activate button
<dexikiix> tiox: yes
<glitchd> KM0201, i noticed, i was commending u, not taking a stab.
<KM0201> plc90210: at the bottom.. you don't see "acctivate"
<plc90210> nope
<KM0201> glitchd: oh ok..lol
<plc90210> only help, close, and remove
<KM0201> plc90210: do you have the STA driver highlighted?
<glitchd> KM0201, u have helped me on a number of occations
<plc90210> yeah
<iLinux>  hello 
<tiox> Hang on a sec then...
<zetheroo> reinstalled plymouth but no luck still
<glitchd> *occations
<tiox> Okay them, try opening terminal, use command gtk-window-decorator --replace
<glitchd> KM0201, heres a question for ya
<tiox> then*
<KM0201> plc90210: try restarting... see if when you come back, you can activate that driver
<ox3a> I want to remove Gnome environment and installing kde just customizing ubuntu 10.10. Can anyone suggest me please?
<glitchd> KM0201, do u know if there is a way to make a backup of my os, so that when i mess it up, and i will, i can just restore it to the working state that it was in before?
<iLinux> ox3a, just change with kubuntu
<glitchd> KM0201, packages and all?
<tiox> ox3a: Better off installking kubuntu. But if you still want to give it a shot, just choose to install the KDE environment from synaptic.
<glitchd> KM0201, i ask this because i have had to reinstall like 4 times in the past 2 days
<tiox> Them, log off, and log back into your account with the KDE environment.
<KM0201> glitchd: only way i know of to do it, would be to clone the drive.. but that would be a huge pain...
<dexikiix> tiox: still on left side, just took out some theming
<KM0201> not to mention, take a lot of space.
<tiox> This is odd...
<glitchd> KM0201, yes, and that is not what i want to do
<bullgard4> ox3a: Please install the KDE meta-package. After finishing you can remove GNOME packages step-by-step.
<tiox> Okay, dexikiix, I am going to link you to a theme./
<KM0201> glitchd: i assume you're asking for something like 'restore points' w/ the Redmond OS's
<glitchd> KM0201, i just want to take like a snapshot of the os in the working state
<ox3a> tiox, and how to remove complete gnome?
<glitchd> KM0201, im in ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> glitchd: i'm not saying there isn't... but not that i know of.
<glitchd> KM0201, and i am just tired of setting up the same shit over and over again
<tiox> ox3a: Install Kubuntu. It'll be way easier than dealing with the removal of Gnome.
<tiox> Or...
<glitchd> KM0201, can u point me in the direction of a possible answer maybe?
<tiox> Grab a Kubuntu CD image and burn the ISO to CD, boot from CD to check out KDE.
<nawk> iflema: is usb-creator a utility specifically for creating Ubuntu Startup Disks, or any other Distro LiveUSB?
<glitchd> KM0201, i dont care about the downloads or any of that, just the os system
<glitchd> can i maybe burn it to a dvd or somthing?
<ox3a> tiox, actually i do not have much idea about kbuntu that if i miss anything in kubuntu
<KM0201> glitchd: honestly the best way to do that, would probably be to have /home on a separate partition...
<tiox> dexikiix: Go here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance_R+%28Ambiance+Right+Side%29?content=123927
<tiox> Download that theme.
<glitchd> KM0201, how would that help?
<bullgard4> ox3a: tiox has given you not a good advice. Too much effort.
<KM0201> glitchd: that would save all of your configuration files, etc..
<tiox> bullgard4: What you are talking about takes too much effort! P
<dexikiix> tiox: btw, the right side of my windows is now populated by some empty boxes and the window menu
<tiox> \:P*
<tiox> Odd.
<frobisher> ox3a look at pinguyos
<bullgard4> tiox: What you suggested.
<KM0201> plc90210: any luck?
<ox3a> frobisher, ?
<Maahes> um, anyone know how to use the aptitude ncurses program? I'm trying to sort packages by their current state flag, but after reading the manual I still am not sure how to go about this (Yes I have to use the ncurses program, I lost X)
<frobisher> yes
<tiox> Try button layout again, except, be sure the only thing in there is menu:minimize,maximize,close dexikiix
<ox3a> frobisher, pakage is it?
<tiox> bullgard4: It's not terribly much effort if you did this for Ubuntu already.
<glitchd> dexikiix, sounds like the wrong words are in the gconf setting for the button layout
<plc90210> crap...
<glitchd> tiox, sry didnt see u answered the before i did
<dexikiix> glitchd: let me check for typos
<plc90210> i should have taken the cd out before restarting...
<bullgard4> tiox: I disagree.
<KM0201> plc90210: lol
<ox3a> tiox, any different ubuntu 10.10 and kubuntu 10.10?
<glitchd> dexikiix, menu:minimize,maximize,close
<frobisher> ox3a PingutOS is a preconfigered ubuntu clone
<glitchd> dexikiix, thats what it should say exactly
<plc90210> i'll just turn it off, take the cd out, and turn it back on
<glitchd> dexikiix, that is if u want the buttons on the right side of the window
<dexikiix> ah, somehow missed the word "menu" and just had the stuff after
<KM0201> plc90210: it's not code red critical.. no need to go crazy..
<dexikiix> works properly now, thank you tiox glitchd
<tiox> bullgard4: If you are looking to try out the KDE environment for Ubuntu, best way is with kubuntu. Go to kubuntu.com, download the ISO file. Pop a CD-R into your CD burner, burn the ISO onto disk, reboot with CD in the drive, choose to boot from CD with your boot manager, or through your BIOS, change boot order to have CD run first.
<glitchd> KM0201, could i do that with a os that is installed already? or would i have to reinstall again?
<tiox> Ubuntu makes this so easy to do.
<nawk> My USB flash drive still cannot boot after I've tried using usbcreator.
<shawnboy> why am I still being prompted for a password even after putting rsa keys in place for ssh?
<ox3a> tiox, and will i get everything of ubuntu in kubuntu?
<KM0201> glitchd: ah... honestly, i don't put home on a separate partition, but i *believe* you would have to reinstall and repartition your drive
<glitchd> dexikiix, np
<nawk> it's stuck at the "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 ...." message
<tiox> ox3a: Not entirely. But a lot of things for Ubuntu are gnome-specific.
<tiox> A lot of things for kubuntu are KDE-specific.
<glitchd> KM0201, ughh:(  ill just wait till i screw this install up to do that
<shawnboy> glitchd: you can move to sep home partition without reinstalling
<glitchd> KM0201, thank you tho
<KM0201> lol
<glitchd> shawnboy, do tell..
<KM0201> ah see, maybe you don't hae to reinstall
<tiox> But you can install (temporarily) live whatever you want to play with using KDE's package manager, which I am not entirely sure what it is.
<tiox> Can somenone confirm what it is forme?
<shawnboy> well, you could google for it, or I have reproduced others' work on my personal blog.
<ox3a> tiox, yeah but such will i miss such as server,database,networking software?
<tiox> dexikiix: If you clicked my gnome-look link, you'll want to then extract the theme somewhere. Assume desktop in this case...
<KM0201> tiox: if you want kubuntu support, try #kubuntu
<harrypotter> hey guys,any good games in ubuntu?
<KM0201> harrypotter: not really
<KM0201> !games | harrypotter
<ubottu> harrypotter: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Gnea> tiox: pretty sure kubuntu uses adept
<ox3a> KM0201, kubuntu not support for ubuntu?
<KM0201> i think so
<tiox> Then, after that extract Ambiance_R, launch terminal, type in sudo mv ~/Desktop/Ambiance_R /usr/share/themes
<KM0201> ox3a: no, they're different... #kubuntu for kubuntu, #xubuntu for xubuntu, and so on
<Gnea> ox3a: no, they are mutually exclusive as far as operational values are concerned. many tasks between them are in parrallel, but it can be rare
<KM0201> plc90210: any joy?
<Gnea> parallel*
<plc90210> KM0201: yeah, the driver's now activated
<KM0201> plc90210: well, thas good
<KM0201> can you see wireless networks
<tiox> ox3a: It's your best bet to try out kubuntu for the best KDE experience. Some applications in Ubuntu will break using Gnome apps unless there are KDE-supported Gnome applications.
<plc90210> yep
<KM0201> plc90210: well sing the hallelujah chorus
<plc90210> now the pain of trying to connect to the wireless network begins
<KM0201> plc90210: that should be fairly simple.
<KM0201> plc90210: why do you think that would be difficult?
<ox3a> tiox, i am worry if i miss very nice tools of ubuntu in kubuntu. Will it?
<Gnea> tiox, ox3a: actually, you can run many KDE applications just fine in Ubuntu, as it will automatically install kde library support for them. the applications that will likely fail are those requiring the K environment to be running
<TULeGiT> wow
<tiox> ox3a: We're just trying to say, you are better off trying Kubuntu for Ubuntu+KDE so you don't break Ubuntu trying to remove Gnome in favor for KDE.
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to make a rescue/emergency bootable usb stick
 * KM0201 thinks KDE is pretty close to a Linux virus
<plc90210> KM0201: it's a really old laptop that's had issues with this in the past
<KM0201> plc90210: uh.. ok
<tiox> And, beside that, you can install the KDE environement and pick it from your login screen.
<Gnea> KM0201: less so than gnome, IMHO ;)
<tiox> environment*
<TULeGiT> ... wtf
<XiaolinDraconis> the first time i tried it worked just fine
<KM0201> Gnea: elitist!.. :)
<ox3a> KM0201, kde is more fast
<Gnea> KM0201: hey now, I prefer E17 :)
<KM0201> ox3a: i guess thats in the eye of the beholder... i hate KDE... it is WAY slower on my systems than gnome
<XiaolinDraconis> but i erased it so i could make it a ext4 fs and it didnt work
<KM0201> ox3a: not to mention it looks like my 6yr old broke out his crayola's to design it
<XiaolinDraconis> so i erased it again and went back to fat16 and it still wont work
<tiox> KM0201: If hsi PC can run it, don't knock it yet.
<Gnea> ox3a: actually, XFCE and E17 beat KDE and Gnome as far as speed, memory usage and optimization are concerned
<tiox> his*
<ox3a> KM0201, OK
<KM0201> tiox: i hate it...
<XiaolinDraconis> im following the exact same steps as before
<KM0201> Gnome is fine, really like lxde
<tiox> I should try XFCE some time.
<Gnea> you can run E17 on a 486 and even earlier Pentium I and II systems these days, can't say the same for gnome or kde
<KM0201> xfce is ok... but honestly, w/ xfce4(at least on ubuntu) it is just as bloated as gnome.
<ox3a> tiox, Will i able to install all tools of ubuntu in kubuntu?
<shcherbak> KM0201: i have designed t-shits with slogan Renove your Xservers! Can reband it for you... deKDE yourselfs
<tiox> ox3a: Some, maybe. Like Firefox.
<tiox> Wait...
<ox3a> tiox, ok
<KM0201> shcherbak: lol, clever
<shcherbak> *REmove*
<Gnea> heh, firefox doesn't require gnome
<tiox> Confirm this one people: If he installs the KDE environment, he can still use his GNome tools right?
<Gnea> tiox: there are KDE tools he can use in place of them
<KM0201> and they'd probably be more efficient
<tiox> But, he wants to know if he can still use all of the tools he's grown use to using Gnome.
<Gnea> it depends on the tool
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, most of the tools are there. and if you want a really bloated system you can run gnome and kde at the same time
<tiox> I think he can, since e17 was pretty nice with using some Gnome things.
<tiox> rofl
<Gnea> having a list would be a more efficient way of asking, otherwise he'll need to dive in and try
<KM0201> plc90210: so what problem are you having connecting to networks?
<Gnea> tiox: indeed, but even then it's not going to run gnome applets and such
<plc90210> it can't connect to my home network
<tiox> ox3a: Just download Kubuntu from kubuntu.com, burn it to CD and boot from CD.
<KM0201> plc90210: can you log into your router, and set it to broadcast for a few minutes?
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, or use grubs ability to boot from iso
<tiox> With KDE, you do have to change how you use your machine quite a bit.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, actually i am trying to make it own distro and i was used kde for long term
<tiox> XiaolinDraconis: Let's not confuse him. I always use my PC's ability to boot before system POST.
<Gnea> I've always thought of switching GUIs as a way of learning how to use the OS better
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, In kde menu editing is very easy
<KM0201> plc90210: when you say it "can't connect to your network".. what exactly do you mean?
<plc90210> well I can identify it and am able to try to connect to it and it tries to connect for a while, but then it says it disconnected
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, its a real nice setup i havent used it for long tho just a couple days
<Gnea> I've used Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu and all are fairly well put together
<KM0201> plc90210: ok....
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i like the way it looks and feels
<KM0201> plc90210: can you log into your router?
<plc90210> ... how do i do that?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> 192.168.1.1 usually
<KM0201> try disabling security, and see if you can connect
<[thor]> or 0.1
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i downloaded the kde desktop package from repos and made a new user to log into kde session with
<tiox> ox3a: I find Gnome menu editing very easy too. Can you explain why you want to make the switch?
<shawnboy> why isn't passwordless ssh working for me?
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, what will be the best for me (already tiox told about kubuntu)?
<Gnea> shawnboy: probably because you're not doing it right
<shawnboy> thanks Gnea
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, depends on what you like
<Gnea> shawnboy: so what method are you trying to use?
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i would say since you already know gnome then stick with it
<shawnboy> i've done it before but it's not working this time, Gnea.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i waited a year before trying kde
<shawnboy> Gnea: I have openssh-server installed... generated keys.
<Gnea> shawnboy: you'll need to be more specific than that, please.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i wanted to get comfortable with my new desktop
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, I like ubuntu all package but problem is i do not like gnom envro
<shawnboy> Gnea: then put the pub key in the remote machines authorized_keys file under .ssh
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, what dont you like about it?
<tiox> ox3a also needs to be more specific with what applications for Gnome he wants to carry over into KDE.
<Gnea> shawnboy: sounds right..
<shawnboy> Gnea: shouldn't that be it?
<Gnea> shawnboy: it should be. did you follow this tutorial? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<tiox> As i said before, install the KDE environment. Do NOT remove Gnome, since the login window is a part of the Gnome environment.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, actually i am using kde since 4 years
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Now it very fun for me
<tiox> If you remove GDM, you'll need to specify from TTY your login, and what environment to log into. Meaning, you'll pretty much be booting into a terminal.
<shawnboy> Gnea: I'll look at it. I did exactly what I said, nothing more nothing less. I'll look at that link, though. thanks.
<shcherbak> tiox: gdm can be replaced too, with kdm (for frustrated)
<Gnea> tiox: don't forget, the kubuntu-desktop will actually install kdm
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed kdm and still use gnome session
<tiox> Oh?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah it came with the package
<XiaolinDraconis> kinda a pain to switch back n forth tho
<Gnea> shawnboy: yeah, never know if maybe there was a small step missed, I've done that before
<ox3a> tiox, can you tell me  about uck?
<tiox> So, he can install the KDE environment, uninstall GDM, log in using K's login screen and using adept, remove all things Gnome?
<XiaolinDraconis> yep
 * tiox scratches his head
<Gnea> in theory
<XiaolinDraconis> dont forget to switch to kdm first tho
<ox3a> tiox, yea all thing
<dexikiix> hey im back... may have seen this coming, but i need help w/ flash, im 64-bit
<shcherbak> tiox: it is a bit messy, but yes
<tiox> Huh. Well, as I said ox3a, and I will breathlessly advocate this method.
<Gnea> !flash | dexikiix
<ubottu> dexikiix: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tiox> Burn kubuntu to disk and try it out.
<XiaolinDraconis> he said he used it for 4 years
<tiox> Oh.
<Gnea> yeah
<tiox> Well... I missed that.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, have you tried lxde
<ox3a> tiox, there is a option for kde env (Just i wanna customize my ubuntu)
<Gnea> :)
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, no
<tiox> So yeah. Try installing the KDE environment and switch to KDM, log in with it and kill Gnome off.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, it uses half the resources as kde and gnome
<shcherbak> ox3a: go for awesome, wired, but less than xmonad
<tiox> But, mind you, kubuntu is preconfigured with all the K apps you'll want, and you can install what's missing later.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, do you just want to make your gnome look better?
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, tiox will it any harm for operating sys if i install only kdm?
<tiox> I feel a few of us should invite ox3a into a special ad-hoc channel so we can offset his questioning away from here, and allow others to ask questions without being lost in a flurry of stuff to him
<shawnboy> Gnea: I'm back. thanks for help.
<shawnboy> Gnea: things are working in ssh again ... passwordless.
<tiox> ox3a: Nope.
<tiox> Just do it right.
<tiox> I cannot help you with this because I have no interest in replacing with K, nor have I ever replaced Gnome with K
<shawnboy> now, does ANYONE have FreeNX working?
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, nope im using kdm now cause i found an awesome theme for it
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, http://img10.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmni.png/
<KM0201> shawn146: whats freenx?
<KM0201> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<shawnboy> KM0201: you mean shawnboy? FreeNX is remote desktop app that actually works.
<KM0201> for soem reason i'm ok here in IRC, and I'm playing online poker w/o issue, and i'm chatting w/ Pidgin.. by my web browser isn't wrking.. go figure
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, kdm?(very nice)
<XiaolinDraconis> uncheck work offline.... lol
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, kdm is the login screen
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, thats a gnome session
<KM0201> XiaolinDraconis: i wish it were that easy
<tiox> Just mind, if you remove Gnome, you'll also take out some Gnome-related apps, and things will get broken along the way, whatever may reside on your system that REQUIRED Gnome after removal
<shawnboy> the Ubuntu documentation is a little lacking. i did it all, but don't know how to set it up, administer it, or connect.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, tiox is absolutely right dont remove gnome that way
<tiox> XiaolinDraconis: I was just using some generic common sense. I was not entirely sure if I was right or not, but I was pretty sure of what I was saying.
<andisjava> scan
<ox3a> tiox, I was made a iso file after installed kde in ubuntu(and i also added my 1.5 gb compiled software)But i was took 2.5 gb and remastersys did not make it properly
<tiox> Huh.
<[thor]> is it possible to download all of the packages of an Ubuntu Software Center category ( Games, for example ) as .deb files using the CLI ?
<tiox> You should just be able to, in the GNome environment anyway, open up burn:///, put the ISo in the burn dir and choose to write to disk.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, its hard to get remastersys to make a good size disk
<Ormie> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, remastersys makes a new live iso based on your installed desktop
<tiox> Brasero should ne able to handle the rest.
<tiox> be*
<XiaolinDraconis> he's not being very clear what he actually wants
 * KM0201 hates brasero
<Voa> Hello Happy new year
<Voa> test 1  2 3
<Maahes> um, anyone know how to use the aptitude ncurses program? I'm trying to sort packages by their current state flag, but after reading the manual I still am not sure how to go about this (Yes I have to use the ncurses program, I lost X)
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Yeah i also wanting to make a installable iso from my installed system
<Maahes> [thor]: yes with aptitude, its pretty easy
<XiaolinDraconis> happy (almost) new year
<shawnboy> nobody has experience with FreeNX?
<KM0201> shawnboy: got experience w/ FreeNas... nothing w/ FreeNX though..lol
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, But remastersys does not work properly perhaps if the size is big
<cryptodira> hi folks, toshiba satellite, amd chipset 64 bit, triple core phenom, ubuntu 10.04 only.... problem: screen brightness keys work both up and down, but invoking them causes one of the cores to go to 100% requiring a reboot to fix.... anyone have a solution to the core maxing out?
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, make a new partition and install a fresh copy
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, and remastersys works just fine
<Ormie> I have a problem about My EEE PC
<m_> Happy New Year.. XiaolinDraconis :) Since i dont know how long i will be here online
<tiox> XiaolinDraconis: Forget that, I want him to burn an ISO and try from CD first, so he doesn't end up breaking GRUB.
<tiox> UNless, he already did, and I am too fracking tired.
<XiaolinDraconis> gotta break sme eggs to make an omelet
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: question, will remastersys make a new install capable of being installed as a live USB? I.e., compressed read only kernel, busybox, loading things up into ram instead on the disk.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, mkdir?
<Ormie> Total Hard disk Capacity 4.0 GB Used: 2.6 GB FREE: 908 MB!!! And it reports low disk space
<XiaolinDraconis> Maahes, if you can make a bootable iso off your livecd then yeah
<Maahes> Ormie: That's low disk space, I can generate 130mb's in logs every few days
<XiaolinDraconis> Maahes, i mean bootable usb from the livecd
<Ormie> Maahes: How??
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, what are you asking?
<Maahes> Ormie: 20+IRC channels on all the time
<tiox> Ormie: Try using another USB drive and symlink to it. I don't know the finer details, so ask help about symlinking another drive here.
<tiox> It just means you'd need two USB ports every time you boot into Ubuntu.
<tiox> Other than that...
<Maahes> Also, if you don't watch it, a week or so of watching a lot of multimedia on your install will use up a lot of space
<XiaolinDraconis> Ormie, google about moving home folder to new partition
<sacarlson> Maahes: is it an eeepc?
<tiox> Maune you can clone your current filesystem onto a larger one in the future.
<tiox> I ran Ubuntu on an 8GB USB drive with no problem.
<Maahes> and then you download a few pdf's, some source packages, and soon you have like 200mb's left
<XiaolinDraconis> Maahes, delete the tmp every now n again
<Maahes> sacarlson: no.
<tiox> I have a funny question...
<sacarlson> Maahes: I dought in your case but the eeepc had hiden partition so you could do full recover to factory spec
<chris_openbsd> what do you think is faster on an intel atom cpu? 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<tiox> The ubuntu webpage still supplies 10.10 up front, yet, I have11.04?
<lc> #ubuntu-cn
<XiaolinDraconis> tiox, i heard that was a mistake its not really 11.04
<tiox> Shouldn't Canonical always keep the latest version on the front page?
<XiaolinDraconis> tiox, just says it is
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: it's not in /tmp/ and the program you want to use is logrotate
<tiox> "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012."
<tiox> rofl
<ZykoticK9> tiox, you could have 11.04 installed, it's the current development release
<Inf0del> i'm actually nervous about them dropping gnome
<Inf0del> on the next release
<voidmage> does maverick use xi2?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: no, for some reason, ubuntu 10.10 says that in about ubuntu
<Ormie> XiaolinDraconis: I don't have money to buy an At Home External 80 GB Seagate SATA USB 2.0 External Hard disk :( I spend too much on 1 EEE Computer) And this is holidays  so i don't go to work and earn some money :(
<tiox> They are?
<tiox> Ubuntu shouldn't be dropping Gnome...
<Inf0del> why not?
<KM0201> tiox: that won't happenanytime soon
<Maahes> Inf0del: eh? No they're not. just Ubiquity will be used by default and not Gnome Shell
<ZykoticK9> Inf0del, there is a "use classic" as a login choice for the old gnome ;)
<Ormie> For the Extra Space
<Inf0del> yay!
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, it already has
<gobbe> tiox: that's bug
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: what, dropping gnome?
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, yup
<ox3a> tiox, there is a package "kde-full". Will it do?
<gobbe> tiox: some packets trigger documentation to change version to 11.04
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: how do you figure?
<tiox> Sure will.
<Maahes> It's not dropped gnome
<Maahes> It still uses all gnome services in the background
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, they're switching Ubuntu-Desktop to use Unity
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, yes that installs kde but after you download and install it make  a new user
<Maahes> and many default gnome programs
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: you mean that horrible looking netbook OS
<Inf0del> <3 gnome
<tiox> KM0201: Will Ubuntu Desktop Edition on my system still use Gnome?
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, yup
<Maahes> ZykoticK9: that's not "dropping gnome" that's not using 1 program that's in the gnome standard base, almost every gnome distro around does this.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: eh, i dont see that happening
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, it already has - try 11.04
<Maahes> KM0201: no he's right about Ubiquity being on by default in the next release.
<Inf0del> believe it
<XiaolinDraconis> i just read it will still have gnome-panel you just have to start the service yourself
<wyclif> yo
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i'm sure it can be disabled.
<tiox> Ack.
<gobbe> KM0201: of course, it's linux
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, there is a "classic" login option
<gobbe> KM0201: you can do what ever you want
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, You mean , I should make a new user after finishing install kde-full ?
<Maahes> yes it can be disabled. You can run Gnome Shell too, if you like, or not run either (which is what I do)
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, yes
<tiox> God dammit... so they're going to change what loads as panel?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i realy don't care, i use debian.. but i think that would bea bad move on ubuntus part.
<tiox> If that is the case, then it's a simple gconf edit for me.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, use a new user to login to kde session
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, I see
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, if you dont it change all your default apps to kde stuff when you switch back
<tiox> Hold on. I want people to explain this one to me.
<tiox> When I upgrade Ubuntu, what's gonna happen?
<nawk> Can someone please help me my problem with the Ubuntu USB Startup Disk?
<Maahes> tiox: eh, ui stuff doesn't bother me as much, its that the internals of ubuntu keep changing pretty fast, makes it hard to remember how to do things (like for instance when there's no more xorg.conf, etc.
<Inf0del> yur gonna get ubuntu's netbook interface
<nawk> after making the startup disk (the ubuntu liveusb)
<ZykoticK9> tiox, i doubt upgrades have been considered/tested much - but the default interface will be Unity
<Maahes> nawk: state your problem
<tiox> But everything else will still be Gnome, right?
<XiaolinDraconis> tiox, you lose gnome panel and get that unity stuff and it doesnt have panel applets or anything good
<ZykoticK9> tiox, ya
<tiox> So it's a gconf edit.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, And if i use remastersys in new user then will the remastersys work fine(Very important making a my personal distro ubuntu base)
<Franoculator> ok, got a problem.  Rebooted my PC, and everything in /home is as it was on October 27.  ext4 partition.
<Maahes> Unity is just an interface, it has nothing to do specifically with the gnome-desktop specification
<Franoculator> I have the data backed up, that's not a problem.
<Franoculator> but what the hell happened to my disk?
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, no because it will be too big
<tiox> I certainly hope it's JUST that. But the update should make the interface change an option.
<nawk> It fails to boot, it is stuck at the "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS..."
<nawk> message
<supaplex> how can I pin only kernel images/headers/etc from maverick on karmic?  I tried using -10 as the preference for a=maverick, but aptitude safe-upgrade shows it's going to try upgrading 400mb of packages. (not what I expect; no kernel* specifics in preferences yet)
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, So?
<Maahes> tiox: it does "use classic" also it's pretty easy to uninstall
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, way?
<tiox> Alright.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, you need to do that with a virtual machine or make a new partition and install a second ubuntu
<nawk> Maahes, following that it's got a message saying "Unknown keyword in configuration file."
<Maahes> supaplex: I recommend using synaptic's interace.
<tiox> Because I have AWN set up how I want it.
<nawk> "boot:"
<nawk> that's all
<Franoculator> dammit I'm freaking out here.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Can explain what to do after making new partition?
<XiaolinDraconis> tiox, u should keep AWN when u upgrade that should stay the same
<Maahes> well it means one of your boot files is corrupted, did you just make this usb-install?
<nawk> Maahes yes, I used usbcreator
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, install a new ubuntu just like you did when u first installed it. only this time choose the empty partition
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, i have 1.5 gb downloaded software to add(and need set these as default for every install time)
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, you have to burn that to a bootable dvd
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, Yeah I installed it today
<Maahes> nawk: I can't comment on that, I use the pendrive linux creator. I recommend checking the md5 sum of your image to see if it matches the online md5 sum, and then reinstalling
<supaplex> Maahes: and I can be that specific with synaptic? I want the majority of the system to remain with karmic for now, but this laptop has serious dain brammage if it's not running at least 2.6.35 and acpi=copy_dsdt cmdline for the kernel.
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, thats why i am trying to remove all the package without kde
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, i recommend you try VMware Player
<nawk> Maahes: how do I check the md5 sum of the downloaded iso?
<supaplex> nawk: md5sum spiffy.iso
<Maahes> supaplex: you go and do a force version (it gives you a drop down menu), then once you've forced versions, after that, pin them all
<Maahes> there's an md5 program installed in ubuntu by default isn't there?
<chris_openbsd> nawk: md5 <file>
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, it lets you boot up a fake hdd and install to that. all you need is to download the kde iso and use it with VMware Player
<Maahes> nawk: you should have a program called md5sum on your computer, if not install it
<dhanijeremy> has anyone here used Guitar Rig?
<chris_openbsd> nawk: or openssl md5 <file>
<Maahes> and all you do is run it from the command line ~%md5sum /path/to/image
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, If i install kubuntu then it wont be hug size?
<XiaolinDraconis> Maahes, i use a script pack i got off gnome-look.org it lets you right click and create or compare md5's
<nawk> chris_openbsd, it appears md5sum is from the 'coreutils' package
<Maahes> XiaolinDraconis: if you can link him to that, that would work too.
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, google about installing kde in VMware player
<chris_openbsd> nawk: you should have the openssl command
<Maahes> I thought coreutils was installed by default? eh.
<chris_openbsd> nawk: openssl md5 test.iso
<Franoculator> anybody have any advice?  Did I just get screwed by ext4?
<ox3a> XiaolinDraconis, But i don't have the vmware software/os
<XiaolinDraconis> ox3a, then get it its very useful for trying new OS and testing software
<XiaolinDraconis> nawk, i think this is the script pack i am referring to  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nautilus+Scripts+Pack?content=90330
<nawk> Maahes, chris_openbsd the md5sum generated matches the one published on online
<chris_openbsd> nawk: gratulations
<chris_openbsd> did you use openssl?
<k_> Good Morning
<chris_openbsd> good morning
<mitzed> goo morning
<k_> Happy new Year :p
<Doinkle> +1
<mitzed>  not alredy K_
<nawk> chris_openbsd, yes.  As Maahes mentioned, one of the boot files is probably corrupted. But the thing is I've tried to create a Ubuntu LiveUSB using many different tools including usb-creator.  I guess my last try would be pendrive linux
<k_> I am Brzilian not speak english very good
<dhanijeremy> i need help please...
<Maahes> nawk: I've heard that people having trouble with the ubuntu methods frankly most often have better luck with pendrive-linux's installer
<mitzed> what you need dhanijeremy
<Maahes> k_: Welcome, though if you prefer there is an ubuntu in spanish, and one in portuguese as well
<jimblah> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl  star wars in a terminal in ascii
<dhanijeremy> mitzed: i'm trying to run IMVU on ubuntu..
<nawk> Maahes is it in the repo?
<dexikiix> can someone tell me how to stop these popups in the top right from coming up with every IM?
<Maahes> nawk: no, its a windows program
<Maahes> dexikiix: aptitude uninstall notify-osd
<mitzed> what is imvu
<k_> maahes: thank you :)
<Maahes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dexikiix> Maahes: i don't want it gone completely, just not EVERY TIME i get an IM
<dhanijeremy> mitzed: I installed it via Playonlinux and managed to run the program but it froze after a while.. how do i fix this?
<dexikiix> Maahes: maybe only on new windows or something? im on pidgin btw
<nawk> Maahes you don't mean the Universal USB Installer program do you?:
<Maahes> dexikiix: then reinstall notification after you remove it, and libnotify, notifcation daemon is customizeable, notify-osd is not
<Maahes> nawk: Yes.
<dexikiix> Maahes: thanks
<k_> Obrigado ubottu :)
<dexikiix> Maahes: "unknown command uninstall"?
<nawk> Maahes: that is the worst one I've come across.  You know that there is a checkbox which you could select to format the drive?  It doesn't format the drive even after i've checked/selected it.
<nawk> its so weird
<Inf0del> -remove
<mitzed> pls wait  a moment dhanijeremy
<Inf0del> not uninstall
<dhanijeremy> mitzed: okay
<dexikiix> thanks Inf0del
<Inf0del> *tips hat*
<dexikiix> Inf0del: do you happen to know how to customize this notification?
<Maahes> dexikiix: oh command is remove, I was meaning "uninstall it with synaptic (which is an aptitude front end)
<glick> hi is there an off topic japanese  ubuntu chanel?
<dexikiix> Maahes: thats okay, how do i customize this new one?
<mitzed> dhanijeremy  u installed it from  ubuntu softwre center?
<voidmage> how do i know if ubuntu is using xinput2?
<Maahes> dexikiix: for that I have to tell you to either read the man page or do some google searching (I think there's a gtk app that allows you to customize notifications) cause I dunno
<Inf0del> may i paste links in the main?
<KM0201> Inf0del: so long as they are relevant
<Maahes> Inf0del: so long as they're not offensive, and you're not advertising
<glick> is there a ubuntu offtopic japanese channel?
<Inf0del> dexikiix, https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<KM0201> glick i don't think so
<Inf0del> that might help you
<Maahes> Indicator applet doesn't do what he wants to do
<Maahes> the thing he's having an issue with is notify-osd
<Inf0del> oh
<Inf0del> my bad
<Inf0del> misunderstood
<Maahes> ubuntu insisting on notify osd shows you can produce a mountain of garbage data and drive it behind a bad idea.
<nawk> Maahes, normally when you use Universal USB Installer, do you check the "We will format X:\Drive as Fat32" option?
<Maahes> nawk: I run via pendrive linux, I've tried formatting in things other than FAT32, and have not had much success.
<Maahes> pendrive does FAT32 only.
<Inf0del> dexikiix, https://launchpad.net/notify-osd
<Inf0del> :)
<dhanijeremy> mitzed: no, actually it's for windows and i ran it through wine
<nawk> pendrive linux is not a program is it?
<dexikiix> Inf0del: i just removed notify-osd lmao
<Inf0del> hehe
<Inf0del> it pests me too
<Inf0del> :o
<wers> Is fat 32 the best type for a shared partition between OS X and Ubuntu?
<mitzed> which is the program dhanijeremy
<mitzed> u're trying run
<ZeiP> How can I backup Gmail messages via IMAP on Ubuntu? Getmail and Fetchmail work otherwise, but I haven't found a way to tell them not to mark all the messages read.
<dhanijeremy> mitzed: imvu client, i managed to run it but it froze after a random time.
<Inf0del> google gadgets might do it for you
<mitzed> you're  running the newest version of wine?
<dhanijeremy> yes
<sgo11> Hi, new to ubuntu. How to configure fonts preference list? what is the default preference list? how to make CJK fonts display correctly in terminal and browser? thanks. With default installation, CJK fonts in terminal and browser look very ugly. thanks.
<dhanijeremy> maybe due to the config but i'm not sure
<nawk> it finally works now
<muzikguy> hi
<Gryllida> sgo11 : system -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts ?
<Gryllida> muzikguy: Hey.
<Inf0del> sgo11, ..open terminal,edit profile preferences...unclick default font and pick one
<sgo11> Gryllida, sorry, I think that is not the answer. It will set one font in one category. I would like to setup fonts preference list. eg: english fonts use...., if not english fonts, use CJK fonts etc...
<spectrahp> Hello. This error "Unable to lock the administration directory": does this mean I can only install 1 thing at a time in ubuntu???
<KM0201> spectrahp: yup
<Inf0del> indeed
<pooky> I'm trying to get a better understanding of zend_db_table_abstract, I created a model.php which has all my tables and definitions, and I've placed it in a folder called models in my application directory, how do I make it accessible to other controllers?
<spectrahp> KM0201: isn't that slightly unacceptable?
<KM0201> spectrahp: or can't instal while doing updates, etc.
<sgo11> Inf0del, sorry, I can not follow you... not sure what to do.
<Asad2005> exit
<KM0201> spectrahp: actually, i think it makes a lot of sense....
<spectrahp> KM0201: I don't understand. To me it is only an inconvenience
<Inf0del> pooky..set yur file permissions?
<KM0201> spectrahp: you can install multiple apps at once, but you can only have 1 process running root at a time.
<spectrahp> KM0201: What is the advantage/reason for only having 1 process running root at a time
<pooky> Inf0del: huh? I can manually include it in my bootstrap, but that doesn't "feel right", could you maybe suggest the appropriate way to load it? Or is that OK?
<jimblah> I already don't like unity, look for gubuntu
<pooky> oh crap
<KM0201> spectrahp: so if you run sudo apt-get install wine pidgin banshee gnomebaker etc.. all those programs will install... but if you try to install all those, then open another terminal, and install more stuff.. no joy, gotta wait for it to finish.
<pooky> haha, I'm in the wrong channel! so sorry.
<Inf0del> heh
<KM0201> spectrahp: i can't really tell you what the advantage/disadvantage is... but to me, it makes sense
<rtoo> hello. I
<spectrahp> KM0201: Ok, thanks. I understand why it happens (technically) but no good reason I can see.
<KM0201> spectrahp: well to my knowledge, every distro does it... so i'm sure there's a good reason
<rtoo> I installed Ubuntu vie installer for windows to root.disk file but it failed to add the ubuntu entry into grub. ther is only the windows entry which is the ntldr again
<rtoo> what should it look like? I have no idea
<rtoo> \m
<mitzed> rtoo like this  _._....................
<zgr> hi all, i want to get network over firewire between my gentoo pc and ubuntu laptop
<rtoo> huh? what is that root.disk file method called so I can google it
<zgr> both have firewire0 interface running gentoo has 192.168.1.1 ip and ubuntu 192.168.1.2 but i can't ping them host unreachable
<Inf0del> zgr, are they on the same subnet?
<zgr> also i have errors/dropped RX packets on ubuntu laptop
<zgr> Inf0del: yes
<Inf0del> no firewalls
<Inf0del> faulty switch
<zgr> Inf0del: this means port isn't working?
<Inf0del> could be
<zgr> any way to check?
<Inf0del> test on another prt
<Inf0del> +o
<zgr> I have only one 4pin firewire port on laptop :(
<gobbe> switch to ethernet ;)
<zgr> :D i'll but I have no cable for the moment
<gobbe> hmmh..cable costs about nothing
<gobbe> :D
<gobbe> you are using more money by wasting your time trying to conf firewire-ethernet
<Inf0del> agreed
<zgr> ok thank you for help :)
<mgolisch> whats the advantage of that?
<mgolisch> every comp nowadays has gbit ethernet
<supaplex> fglrx on 2.6.35 is not playing nice tonight. make.log at https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9C_aaCX9CyJNzEzZWM3YmMtNzBkYi00NGNmLWEyYTItNDhhNjUyOGI3MzZm&hl=en   any suggestions welcome. apt-file says 2.6.35-22-generic has no linux/autoconf.h
<gremmachook> I have a problem with my ubuntu, specifically Compiz, the windows take some time to appear once they are minimized, I have the latest fglrx installed. My graphics card is ATI Radeon HD Mobility 3400 series
<gremmachook> It takes about 3 seconds or so.
<p3rror> hello i got this error message
<p3rror> (parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<p3rror> when i run aplay -l
<p3rror> i see: card 2: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<Dwade09> can someone help me with this error? http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=62932&p=361839#p361839
<p3rror> please can you tell why the card is not indexed as default
<Krishnandu> Hi, I can't run aplay and arecord as non-root user, it says permission denied, i can only run these commands as root, what to do??
<cryogenfx> geetings. can anyone tell me why i need to enter the keyring password 3-5 times consecutively upon every login? (10.10)
<gremmachook> any ideas?
<supaplex> humm nm. fglrx > fglrx-kernel-source. is this normal? (maverick is pinned at priority 99) open: 7765; closed: 4992; defer: 0; conflict: 67
<nawk> chris_openbsd, Maahes it appears I cannot copy/move/remove any files under the filesystem after I'm in the LiveUSB environment
<supaplex> p3rror: what does it show? (pastebin it with context)
<p3rror> supaplex, http://pastebin.com/HuX98ULB
<alfred> Hi guys, how to switch back to gnome and remove the KDE?
<alfred> I tried sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop  but didn t help
<llutz> !puregnome > alfred
<ubottu> alfred, please see my private message
<p3rror> supaplex, http://pastebin.com/jvvVAeTQ
<alfred> thank you I will try it
<supaplex> p3rror: strace aplay -l gives me a clue, that it's related to /dev/snd/  I have /dev/snd/controlC0
<pavankumarl> how to create live usb with persistent storage
<brianmunk> I have wondered if I download a source myself thats allready in the repository but in an older version, is there anyway to find out with what flags it was compiled, so when I compile my downloaded source it will match the ubuntu distobution as best as possible?
<nawk> what is a good cpu temperature monitoring tool?
<Inf0del> bios
<Inf0del> :P
<dirghrabadia_> lol
<supaplex> tounge
<alfred> I need again the link where to remove kubuntu and back to Gnome
<pksadiq> !info usb-creator-gtk | pavankumarl
<ubottu> pavankumarl: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.25 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 240 kB
<alfred> ubottu, I need the link again, how to delete KDE and back to GNOME
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pksadiq> alfred: have you installed KDE in Gnome?
<pavankumarl> pksadiq: it dosen't recognise iso images other than ubuntu.iso
<alfred> pksadiq, yes
<nawk> pavankumarl, I spent the last 3 hours getting in creating a live usb.  I've had a lot of problems with usb-creator
<pksadiq> pavankumarl: use unetbootin
<nit-wit> alfred, playing around left column http://pastebin.com/HuX98ULB
<alfred> I had ubuntu, now I want back
<nawk> pavankumarl, try Universal USB Installer
<p3rror> supaplex, any idea
<pksadiq> alfred: and so at the login you will have the choise to select wither KDE or Gnome or what ever installed
<pavankumarl> pksadiq: unibootin doesn't have persistent memory creation option, does it?
<nit-wit> alfred, here sorry http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<alfred> pksadiq, I want to delete for ever any trace of kde
<alfred> or is there a way how to back my system to 24 hours ago ?
<pksadiq> pavankumarl: pavankumarl I havent yet used unetbootin in ubuntu, but I think each distro like puppy has their own installer to make it persistant
<pksadiq> !find | kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<pksadiq> !find kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-desktop
<WhatWhereAmI> Startup Disk Creator does persistent storage, doesn't it?
<pksadiq> alfred: i think sudo dpkg -r kubuntu-desktop
<nit-wit> pksadiq, look at the link I gave alfred
<glitchd> has anyone ever removed the wrong kernel and basically broke their system?
<alfred> nit-wit, I looked there but too long
<pavankumarl> pksadiq: I installed it before coming to irc, it don't have persistent storage creation option
<bastidrazor> WhatWhereAmI: yes, in the past i've had to run it with gksudo to get the option for persistant
<pksadiq> nit-wit: k, didn't noticed, sorry
<pksadiq> pavankumarl: this is ubuntu support channel, any way which is the distro?
<nit-wit> alfred, that is what you will have to do if you want to remove kde or any desktop
<WhatWhereAmI> bastidrazor, weird.
<glitchd> if anyone is listening, i found fix for the problem of "removed the wrong kernel and now cant boot"
<pavankumarl> pksadiq: fedora, want to create for my friend as he is not well aware of these things
<nit-wit> alfred, pretty painless as well try looking at the history in synaptic and then marking each package to remove
<glitchd> Boot from CD
<glitchd> BACKUP ALL PERSONAL DATA
<glitchd> Start a terminal, and change to root user.
<glitchd> sudo su < enter>
<glitchd> Let's mount root partition,
<FloodBot2> glitchd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitchd> mkdir /mnt/temp < enter>
<alfred> nit-wit, thank you I will try
<nawk> pavankumarl, When I tried to create a "Startup Disk" using usb-creator, much of the boot files are corrupted (or at least its not booting)
<nawk> pavankumarl, try Universal USB Installer
<pavankumarl> ok, I'll try now and will get back to u, thanks
<alfred> nit-wit in Synaptic, do I search for all KDE related and delete them all ?
<mgolisch> its usualy that syslinux was not setup properly or the generated config file is wrong
<mgolisch> i allways had to hand edit that stuff to get it working
<mgolisch> with both that usb-creator thing and unetbootin
<greenIT> hi, does anyone know how i can use gfire with empathy?
<alfred> pksadiq, I am going to delete the KDE from synaptic
<alfred> do I delete what ever including "kde" letters ?
<glitchd> does anyone want to know how to fix removing the wrong kernel and breaking you system??
<WhatWhereAmI> glitchd, you can't just chose a different kernel from grub?
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: Thought you just found the solution....
 * supaplex cheers on fglrx (2:8.780-0ubuntu2)
<glitchd> WhatWhereAmI, not always
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, i did find the solution
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, and no, its not reinstalling either
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: Oh ! How about some more details /
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: background info ?
<glitchd> i posted it in here nd got flagged a minute ago
<wers> need grub help. I'm adding the "nomodeset" boot parameter. after appending the text, how do I proceed to booting with the new parameter/
<pksadiq> alfred: but you must not be using kde when uninstalling it
<alfred> pksadiq, I am not Gnome
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: Use pastebin !
<glitchd> kk
<pksadiq> wers I think CTRL +X
<alfred> but I do not want my system offers me the option of KDE, I want it to login automatically as Gnome
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, http://pastie.org/1419276
<wers> pksadiq, thanks. will try
<Diverdude> Hello. Is it possible to include tif figures in latex? When i try it i get the error: Cannot determine size of graphic in media/fig6.tif (no BoundingBox)
<alfred> pksadiq,  I installed the V3.3 of OpenOffice, but now it is back to 3.2 after the KDE problem
<greenIT> how can i use gfire with empathy?
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: That's your solution to the prob, ryt ?
<pksadiq> alfred: back to 3.2 :O , I don't think it's because of KDE
<glitchd> thats what i found detailing my exact problem the other day, says its the fix
<spectrahp> apt
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, thats what i found detailing my exact problem the other day, says its the fix
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, although, i found it a couple of days to late, i already reinstalled so i cant try it out
<alfred> pksadiq, I see openoffice.org 3.3 in my synaptic but it doesn't offer me the choice to install it, only to coplete remove
<alfred> pksadiq, do you know how can I activate that ?
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: Umm... Yes, but can you post your problem in detail ?
<pksadiq> alfred: try to update your list
<alfred> pksadiq,  how to update ? by reload ?
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<pksadiq> alfred: yes
<alfred> pksadiq,  still the same situation
<Krishnandu> Hi, I can't run aplay and arecord as non-root user, it says permission denied, i can only run these commands as root, what to do??
<pksadiq> alfred: might be sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<alfred> pksadiq,  it is set to gnome in the x server
<pksadiq> alfred: did you try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm        ?
<alfred> pksadiq,  Yes, and it is already set up to gnome over kde
<alfred> I just re confirmed it
<alfred> pksadiq,  anyway, now I am downloading again this OOO 3.3
<alfred> pksadiq,  I will re install it manually
<glitchd> so i lost the keyboard shortcuts to go back, forward and up in nautilus, and in webbrowsers. anyone know how to fix this?
<kryl> hi
<glitchd> i already looked in keyboard shortcuts and found nothing
<kryl> my system is always overloaded, is there a possibility that my computer is infected ? (others peoples can use it sometime)
<dennda> How do I mount my HFS+ partition so that my user account (without elevated privileges) has access to folders that're protected by the HFS+ settings? e.g. /Users/dennda/Music (owner is '501' and group 'dialout'...? in osx that's dennda:staff I think)
<kryl> I check for normal processus and everything is ok with ps ...
<cptblood> cant it be chmod'ed?
<Inf0del> open nautilus in terminal
<Inf0del> go to view...
<Inf0del> add the toolbar
<gobbe> dennda: you need to have same ID's in your server also
<gobbe> dennda: then you can use it like you wanted
<gobbe> dennda: so you either change ID's in OSX or in Ubuntu
<dennda> gobbe: 'server'? This is a macbook where I installed ubuntu alongside OSX
<dennda> gobbe: I'm not sure why it's showing this weird owner/group, and i'm not sure if it's wise to change that
<dennda> gobbe: at least it's mounted like this already: /dev/sda2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<gobbe> dennda: well, it's because ID's don't match between OSX and Ubuntu
<glitchd> anyone know how to reactivat the nautilus keyboard shortcuts along with the Internet navigation keyboard shortcuts?
<trojanking> hello all, i need help to install FLOCK browser filetype is tar.bz2
<mitzed> trojanking
<cptblood> trojanking: http://www.brunolinux.com/03-Installing_Software/Tar_Unpacking_Packages.html
<dennda> gobbe: yeah my user id in ubuntu is 1000 and in osx apparently it is 501... now i *could* set permissions in osx so that the 'dialout' group ('staff' on osx) has access as desired, but then everybody on osx can read those files
<gobbe> dennda: you need to change uid and gid
<gobbe> dennda: if you want it work just out of the box
<dennda> gobbe: i think uid should be enough since the user has the highest privileges anyway
<gobbe> dennda: well if you just have one user
<gobbe> dennda: then uid is enough
<dennda> gobbe: the thing is that i'm not sure if there are any services on osx or ubuntu that rely on those specific ids
<gobbe> dennda: what was the user id in osx?
<mitzed> bye
<dennda> gobbe: 501
<dennda> gobbe: as reported by nautilus
<gobbe> dennda: there's no user with id 501 in ubuntu by default
<gobbe> dennda: so you could just change your ubuntu-users id to 501
<FrozenKnight> Gaah, I did a booboo. If I for example chose to open a shell script file with gedit, but want to return to the old way of handling them (Run in Terminal, Display, Run) what do I need to do?
<gobbe> dennda: system->administration->users and groups or editing /etc/passwd by hand
<Nexxus> im trying to download a torrent on transmission but when it starts to download it crashes how do i fix this?
<dennda> gobbe: i thought you do that with usermod -u?
<dennda> gobbe: you can't change the user id of a user that's logged in via the gnome tools ;)
<gobbe> dennda: well usermod is ok for that
<FrozenKnight> Nexxus: do you really want to use transmission?
<gobbe> dennda: well, i don't know what users id you are changing so that's why i gave options ;)
<gobbe> dennda: usermod is quite safe for that
<Nexxus> FrozenKnight: not really what is a better client
<FrozenKnight> Nexxus: you could use uTorrent :) I like it better don't know why :)
<trojanking> cptblood, thanks i have done it but it didn't show up on the application menu i cant find the software i installed
<trojanking> flock-2.6.1.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<dennda> gobbe: but in essence usermod just changes /etc/passwd?
<dennda> and does *nothing* else?
<gobbe> dennda: well, depends what do you do with it :)
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: Your keyboard shortcuts stopped working or never worked ?
<ckrailo> Nexxus, i like deluge since it runs on linux, mac, win...
<dennda> gobbe: if I do something like usermod -u 123 user; obviously :P
<Nexxus> FrozenKnight: alright ill give that a go what ports should be open for torrenting
<FrozenKnight> Nexxus: It's lightweight, it's under 100kb, it is available only for windows, but with wine it works perfect for me.
<FrozenKnight> Nexxus: you should have at least one that you assign to the client program.
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, they stopped working, when i installed like yesterday, they worked in nautilus and the browser, now they work in neither
<FrozenKnight> utorrent for example can choose a random port or have one set.
<gobbe> dennda: just safe thing do to
<gobbe> dennda: that's is safe thing to do
<gobbe> dennda: don't know what i'm writing :-D
<trojanking> hello all plz i installed a file $ tar -jxvf flock-2.6.1.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<trojanking>  cant find it in my application menu any help pls?
<pksadiq> !torrent | Nexxus
<FrozenKnight> I've got a question. How do I get back to the "Run in Terminal, Display, Run" dialog in case I chose another program by mistake for *.sh files.
<ubottu> Nexxus: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<dennda> ok i think i just found a use case for having a root account. how the heck am I supposed to change a user's settings if you need to be logged in (as root) to do that, when the only account on the system is that particular user and you can't edit his settings cause he's logged in
<Freaks> Hi. Without trolling, I'd like to know the best Linux softwares for daily use.
<FrozenKnight> Whoah... so many options.
<Nexxus> damn lol
<dennda> i mean i could reboot into a root shell, but i am not sure at all if that has proper access to all the functions i need then
<SoMeNaMe> glitchd: You reinstalled ?
<gobbe> trojanking: tar doesn't install anything
<gobbe> trojanking: tar just extracts files from archive
<trojanking> hmm so what do i do gobbe
<glitchd> SoMeNaMe, oh man, i have reinstalled like 3 times in the last week out of my own ignorance and messing up my install
<DarKZi0N> :)
<dennda> ok let me try this
<jbatista> hi i have two questions
<jbatista> first one has to do with gnome-about-me
<Nexxus> FrozenKnight: thanks
<Freaks> music, videos, internet, P2P, burning, science, maths...
<jbatista> is there a way to change the user's full name?
<gobbe> trojanking: after tar you should have directory with files and there should be installation instructions
<gobbe> trojanking: or binary installation executable or something
<jbatista> (other than manually editing /etc/passwd ?)
<gobbe> jbatista: users and groups
<gobbe> jbatista: from system->administration
<gobbe> and about me
<gobbe> sorry
<gobbe> about me doesn't give option to change name
<jbatista> gobbe: yep that's right :)
<trojanking> gobbe, i saw readme file but no instruction in there
<jbatista> gobbe: that's why i'm asking ;)
<jbatista> gobbe: bug?
<FrozenKnight> So, any way to rollback the "always open with this" option for a filetype?
<WhatWhereAmI> what's a good way to generate white noise in ubuntu?
<trojanking> gobbe, the instruction is saying i should go to Flock website
<WhatWhereAmI> FrozenFire, right-click on the file, go Properties, Open With tab.
<expahmet> hello
<jbatista> WhatWhereAmI: maybe audacity? i think it has a White Noise plugin or menu option
<expahmet> plssssssssssssss helppppppppppppppppp
<gobbe> trojanking: so what did your tar archive contain then?
<FrozenKnight> WhatWhereAmI: MilkyTracker also has this :)
<jbatista> WhatWhereAmI: I don't know of any way to do it in the command line (scripting) though, if that's what you're looking for
<pksadiq> jbatista: try  chfn    in terminal
<trojanking> gobbe, list of files? should i upload screenshot or how do i tell u plz
<FrozenKnight> How do I reach the filetype options in ubuntu?
<WhatWhereAmI> jbatista, I did, you could cat a data file directly into the audio device, but I don't know how to do that with PulseAudio now and everything
<gobbe> trojanking: where did you get this tar-package?
<jbatista> pksadiq: yes, it works (as long as I don't use non-ASCII characters)
<dennda> gobbe: ok i did it via a root shell (great user experience, by the way) and it seems to be working so far... not sure if there are any long-term side-effects
<Doinkle> FrozenKnight, you mean associations?
<trojanking> from flock.com
<FrozenKnight> Doinkle: yes
<pksadiq> trojanking: is there a file named configure ?
<dennda> gobbe: first thing i noticed is that gdm seems to store default user to log in by ID, cause i had to manually enter my username... :)
<FrozenKnight> Doinkle: I have accidently assigned sh with gedit
<FrozenKnight> I want the old dialog back
<Doinkle> FrozenKnight, i only know how to change that stuff with ubuntu tweaj
<gobbe> dennda: oh really, quite interesting
<Doinkle> tweak
<jbatista> WhatWhereAmI: I remember something like cat /dev/random >/dev/dsp  but it would keep looping (you'd have to do Ctrl+C at some point)
<zgr> I have trouble with my hp dv6500 series laptop, after i clicked disable touch pad button above it,  it isn’t working now
<WhatWhereAmI> FrozenKnight, right-click on the file, go Properties, Open With tab.
<gobbe> dennda: i haven't noticed that because i use always option that user needs to type username
<Doinkle> if u dont have that app, install it and you will see the area
<Doinkle> WhatWhereAmI is right tho
<WhatWhereAmI> jbatista, yeah, i want to do some sensory deprivation
<dennda> gobbe: yeah i didn't change this, it's the default nowadays apparently
<gobbe> dennda: yes, feature that i hate :)
<WhatWhereAmI> jbatista, /dev/dsp doesn't exist with pulseaudio installed and junk
<gobbe> dennda: i'm used to method where user needs to know his userid :D
<zgr> but touchpad works in gdm, when gnomes loads cursor hangs and i can use only usb mouse
<dennda> anyway; anybody aware how good HFS+ support in ubuntu is? can i safely store/read my data from/to an HFS+ partition in ubuntu (e.g. i don't want to maintain two 'Downloads' folders)?
<trojanking> pksadiq, gobbe, i have folders like chrome,components etc and files
<AnxiousNut> I have a problem! Whenever i try updating my lucid machine it gives a 404 Not found error when trying to fetch ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main packages! It's been almost a week and nothing has been resolved! any ideas?
<pksadiq> trojanking: is there any folder like lib  , usr, etc?
<FrozenKnight> WhatWhereAmI: yeah, I've reached that, tried to reset the option and it opens with "Text Editor" of course this would be OK, but earlier it used some sort of dialog, with Run in Terminal, Display, Run options.
<FrozenKnight> Also deleting all options doesn't work :/
<pksadiq> trojanking: I believe that there will be a file named README or atleast configure
<SmartConstructor> how to get DVD drives detected in Maverick meerkat
<trojanking> pksadiq here is the url to view http://paste.ubuntu.com/549024/
<dennda> is there a graphical user interface to set up auto-mounting for a partition?
<SmartConstructor> can any one help on this?
<WhatWhereAmI> FrozenKnight, oh yeah, whenever you double-click on a script it should ask you if you wanna open it in an editor or run it
<jbatista> pksadiq , gobbe : I've seen CentOS's gnome-about-me allowing the change of username,
<jbatista> pksaqid , gobbe : but I'm not sure if that's a CentOS "feature" or a Ubuntu "bug"
<FrozenKnight> WhatWhereAmI: Nevermind I understood why :D
<SmartConstructor> i have mount manager installed
<gobbe> jbatista: i think it's feature there
<FrozenKnight> WhatWhereAmI: it works normally, I just hadn't inserted the header for that specific file :D
<jbatista> gobbe : OK
<pksadiq> jbatista: I hope  this would be fixed soon, if it's a bug, check in launchpad if reported
<pksadiq> !tab | jbatista
<ubottu> jbatista: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WhatWhereAmI> FrozenKnight, ah, so it probably didn't recognize it as a script or something
<FrozenKnight> yeah :D
<ghostlines> hi all I'm having a problem with wordpress on ubuntu 10.10 for some reason my theme only shows up when I use my internal lan IP address. If i use my external IP or domain name the theme never works. Any idea's how I could solve this?
<trojanking> pksadiq, this is what is in readme file http://paste.ubuntu.com/549025/
<jbatista> pksadiq : btw I'm on Lucid, not sure if Maverick or Natty have fixed that
<gobbe> trojanking: there's no way to install it to application menu, you need to run it from the directory
<gobbe> trojanking: there's run-mozilla.sh
<gobbe> trojanking: so just run it from terminal
<gobbe> trojanking: or add entry to application menu by hand
<FrozenKnight> WhatWhereAmI: it also has to have the execut bit set.
<FrozenKnight> execute
<trojanking> gobbe so what do i do now
<WhatWhereAmI> FrozenKnight, oh yeah, of course
<gobbe> trojanking: there's flock/run-mozilla.sh, run that
<jbatista> another problem: it seems that apport is broken
<jbatista> and I don't know where to look at
<gobbe> trojanking: i have no idea how flock should work, you should ask it from vendor
<trojanking> gobbe i started using ubuntu 2days ago i am d biggest fool when it comes to ubuntu :D
<pksadiq> trojanking: whY?
<jbatista> apport-bug on the console prints:
<jbatista> Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named restfulclient.errors
<sacarlson> ghostlines: i"m going to guess it's eather a dns problem or appache2 config thing
<trojanking> gobbe no problem which browser apart from flock can i use to brows
<pksadiq> trojanking: try ls -alR and see any file is marked with green color
<trojanking> gobbe, i have opera but i need two more browsers to add to it
<ghostlines> notice sacarlson cool, I'm going to look into that real strange though cuz I do have access, thx
<sacarlson> ghostlines: I guess it could also be a proxy cache or just the cache in the browser
<trojanking> acfabaa3322192f23c587fd400000007-runtime
<pksadiq> trojanking: I think ./flock-bin run's the program
<trojanking> pksadiq
<trojanking> nothing worked
<trojanking> pksadiq, no such file or directory was what i got
<pksadiq> trojanking: did you run ./flock-bin from the folder flock in terminal ?
<trojanking> yes
<gobbe> paste a screenshot
<trojanking> pksadiq, no such file or directory was what i got
<gobbe> it should run
<trojanking> k
<pksadiq> trojanking: what does you get ls -ah flock-b*  ?
<dennda> gobbe: ok so i can access the files normally now, but i can't write to the device. it tells me "Read-only file system" even tho it's mounted with rw
<gobbe> dennda: hmmh. i'm not sure that is it possible to mount hfs+ to ubuntu with rw
<stjohnmedrano> Happy New Year Linux Users!
<trojanking> pksadiq, how do i get the screenshot i took?
<gobbe> dennda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346494#post2346494 at least says that it should be possible
<dennda> gobbe: google tells me that I have to turn off journaling apparently
<pksadiq> stjohnmedrano: it's you to decide whether it's happy or sad, it is the time for you to look back a year and see what you have done, because you wasted a year, and got a year closer to your Death
<gobbe> dennda: yes, that's what the form also tells
<trojanking> pksadiq, ls: cannot access flock-b: No such file or directory
<dennda> now what would that mean exactly...
<gobbe> trojanking: flock-bin
<gobbe> trojanking: not flock-b
<pksadiq> trojanking: try find  flock-bin   ? and post the one line here
<Tetsuo55> hi im experiencing some wierd behaviour, the laptop batter icon tells me the battery is full, but when i unplug it tells me the battery is emtpy, and that the computer will hibernate
<pksadiq> trojanking: try find | grep flock-bin   ? and post the one line here
<loquitus> Has anybody got bluray playback working reasonably well in Maverick?
<stjohnmedrano> pksadiq: death is inevitable, we should learn from our past, what is more important how we deal with it.
<trojanking> pksadiq, ./flock/flock-bin
<stjohnmedrano> dennada: try to chmod 700
<pksadiq> trojanking: ok, so now run ./flock/flock-bin     in terminal say the output
<Tetsuo55> my question would be how can i reset the battery charging tool so it accurately detects the state of the battery?
<trojanking> pksadiq, ./flock/flock-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stjohnmedrano> dennda: i think your permission is r-x only, you should change it to 755 or 700 : try chmod 700 device path
<dennda> stjohnmedrano: no; that's not the problem as we already pointed out. i do have write.
<dennda> write permissions i mean
<pksadiq> trojanking: and so what does ./flock/flock-browser   do?
<trojanking> pksadiq, no worries, its complicated for me, do u know any browser i can use? that is a .deb file? i think its better to find easier browser than waste time with dificult styf
<dennda> anyway thanks, i'll leave it at that
<pksadiq> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<pksadiq> !chrome | trojanking
<trojanking> bash: !chrome: event not found
<gobbe> trojanking: i believe that there should be somekind of installation instructions or installer, you should ask from vendor that how you can intsall it
<pksadiq> !info chromium-browser | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.552.224~r68599-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 14340 kB, installed size 49380 kB
<jbatista> !info apport | jbatista
<pksadiq> trojanking: in terminal type sudo apt-get install chromium-browser    to install google chrome
<ubottu> jbatista: apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 440 kB
<PhilT> ghostlines: say more about config what is wordpress server, where is client, WAN, LAN connections etc
<rgb247> hello, I have a problem with my ubuntu
<rgb247> how can I set dual monitor ?
<rgb247> anyone here?
<trojanking> hello all, what are the real benefits of ubuntu to other OS cos it took me just 24hrs to be able to do anything with my MAC windows i learnt a long time... pls what is special about linux
<mattsmith123> markf: hi
<mattsmith123> markf, hello
<sacarlson> trojanking: security with freedom
<Spown> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<Spown> ieuuuuuuuuuuuu
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rgb247> anyone can help me with my problem?
<rgb247> how can I set dual monitors on ubuntu?
<jhon> which is what?
<jhon> Do you have propertiary drivers installed?
<rgb247>  I don't know
<trojanking> sacarlson what is secruity about anf freedom about
<jhon> rgb247> Do you have an NVIDIA or ATI card?
<rgb247> jhon can you teach me to install the best drivers for me and set dual boot?
<rgb247> jhon: NVIDIA GAINWARD 260 is my graphic card
<jhon> rgb247> Look at private
<SaladFingers1> Hi
<SaladFingers1> This is the support channel, right?
<sacarlson> trojanking: see pm
<shawnboy> Are there negative consequences to installing ia32-libs on a 64-bit Ubuntu system?
<shawnboy> I think I need ia32-libs for tsmuxer to work properly in PS3 Media Server
<rww> shawnboy: no
<rww> (I use it for various things, works fine.)
<jg47hm> do you know how to change pointer icon?
<shawnboy> rww: so what needs them uses them, otherwise no big deal having them installed and available?
<ddraig> anyone able to help a newb with some basic stuff?  I want to mount a network folder on boot.
<rww> shawnboy: correct
<shawnboy> rww: thank you very much.
<pksadiq> shawnboy: never, many packages depends on ia32libs
<shawnboy> cool, pksadiq. I'm off to install them now.
<jg47hm> do you know how to change pointer icon???
<Tito0096> Can someone help me, I am trying to remove fglrx, and keep the open source ati drivers
<Tito0096> when I do
<Roaster> Can any 1 help with instaling intel IPW2200 drivers work on Ubuntu but i am running gnacktrack any help welcome
<markf> Does anyone here know how i could get 'pstack' for 10.04 64bit? Only appears to exist for 32bit.... i don't mind compiling from source if i have to just i can't even find that to download .... probably because its more a Redhat thing?
<Tito0096> remove fglrx i get a black screen at login
<shawnboy> Tito0096: aptitude remove fglrx
<shawnboy> Tito0096: actually go to synaptics package manager and search on fglrx
<Tito0096> i did that
<Tito0096> BUT
<Tito0096> when i boot
<jg47hm> guys do you know how to change pointer icon?
<shawnboy> remove the ones that are installed. reboot
<Tito0096> i get a black screen at login
<Tito0096> and I do have the other driver installed
<Tito0096> i dont know why it doesnt work though
<shawnboy> Tito0096: scratching my head. Lucid?
<Tito0096> 10.10
<Soldrur> can't Xubuntu see NTFS partitions?
<hatseflats> hi everyone
<shawnboy> Tito0096: well, I'm sorry but I'm afraid you've tapped the bottom of my shallow pool of knowledge on this one.
<Tito0096> haha
<Tito0096> thanks for the help
<shawnboy> Tito0096: I tried. Hopefully someone else here will know... Anyone?
<abhinav_singh> i have multiple .tar.gz files in my directory..how to extract all of them in one go?
<rww> Tito0096: you may also need to edit or remove fglrx additions to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/xorg.conf or wherever it is now.
<shawnboy> goodnight all.
<Roaster> how do you install linux drivers
<ricol> xt
<rww> I think fglrx still creates and adds to it.
<Tito0096> rww
<Tito0096> oh
<Tito0096> okay
<Tito0096> what would i edit it too?
<jbatista> Roaster drivers for what hardware?
<rww> Tito0096: I'd probably just remove it. Xorg usually autodetects instead these days.
<Tito0096> oh okay
<SlyUk> Morning all :)
<rww> I may be wrong and it's already removed.
<Roaster> ipw 2200 i have the linux drivers jst need to make & install
<Roaster> Wireless
<hatseflats> Quick question; I'm on a hardy local development server (so I can't muck around 'till it works) and I want to upgrade vim to 7.3, but that version is not in the repositories, where do I look for instructions to upgrade only that package, and not upgrade the whole box (I'm too much afraid a shitstorm of things will break, our sysadmins are not... what you'd say, with a lot of clue)
<Tito0096> rww So uninstall fglrx then edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Tito0096> what if I get a black screen at boot?
<Tito0096> even though i ahve the correct driver installed
<rww> Tito0096: dunno. I haven't used fglrx in a few years :(
<rww> can't stand the thing, it's a huge hassle
<Tito0096> rww: I am trying to get rid of it lol
<SlyUk> Im needing some guidance. I am wanting to install ubuntu to a 8gig usb stick and have that as the bootable os. So i can just plug it in/out whenever i want to boot into it. I know how to get the iso on the usb to install from but i dont know how to install to and use that as and when.
<Tito0096> but something is retardedly messed up on my system
<Mayank> Hello, i am trying to install package - libbusiness-isbn-perl , by doing apt-get install , it says unable to locate package. when i run apt-get update, i get some errors in fetching. like - W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2) , how can i fix them?
<jbatista> Roaster if you already have the source, doesn't it install already?
<jbatista> Roaster did you install the kernel source?
<Tito0096> rww: delete the .conf?
<Aihetleos> guys do you know any high quality movie player???
<rww> Tito0096: sure, or move it to xorg.conf.backup or something.
<hatseflats> Aihetleos: mplayer
<mgolisch> mplayer > *
<Tito0096> rww: okay
<Aihetleos> <hatseflats> it is high quality?
<mgolisch> what does high quality movie player mean anyways?
<hatseflats> ^
<hatseflats> that
<Roaster> Jbatista i am running gnacktrack & the drivers have not loaded i run Ubuntu no probs, i have used modprobe etc & it see's the card when i try to bring the card up it will not recog, i found the drivers but need to install but am a new to terminal so the Make install bit has me lost
<jbatista> Roaster usually driver compilation requires that you install the kernel source, because the drivers compile against the kernel source
<jbatista> Roaster only then might the driver kernel module get installed
<Roaster> i have updated the Kernel
<gobbe> Roaster: this channel is only for ubuntu-support
<jbatista> Roaster from source?
<Roaster> Gnacktrack is Ubuntu ?
<jacktim> I was wondering if there was any way from either a linux machine that is not connected to the internet, or from a windows machine that is, to download a debian package and all of its requirements (streamlined into one package or collection of packages) without individually hunting down each package, the required packages for those packages and so on and so forth?
<hatseflats> oh well
<jbatista> Roaster gnutrack doesn't seem to be in the repository, so it seems the answer is no
<jacktim> Or from the linux machine, creating an executable that will run in windows to get all the files in a list.
<Roaster> Cheers for you help mite sw bk & Vm cheers again
<jhon> jacktim you can install cygwin on a windows machine
<findeds> he there
<jhon> and then give a command to download a package with all its dependencies
<jhon> but not install
<jacktim> Not an option I am afraid. I'm running ubuntu native on one machine, and the windows machines do not belong to me.
<wers> trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10065168&postcount=69       but I get  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549040/ . what do I do?
<gobbe> Roaster: gnutrack is not ubuntu, it's based on ubuntu
<gobbe> Roaster: so #gnutrack or something else is supportchannel for that
<trojanking> is there server to meet hackers and crackers?
<Roaster> gnacktrack comb of ubuntu & backtrack
<jhon> jacktim> so you have no install privilidges on the windows machine
<jacktim> I could install... I have privilidges... not permission... lol.
<rww> Roaster: Gnacktrack is not supported here.
<Roaster> Ok guys i get the hint l8trs
<gobbe> Roaster: yes, like you told. It's combination, and it's not same thing. So it's not supported here
<jhon> my suggestion is this ... Create a persistent bootable pendrive and get to the windows box and boot it up from a pendrive
<trojanking> anyone from morocco or india message me pleasee
<jhon> and do what you need
<jhon> take the packages with you back on the pendrive
<jhon> no install involved
<jacktim> Also not an available option... Nerts.
<Tito0096> rww: awesome I got someone in #radeon to link me to a very awesome guide
<Tito0096> and it worked
<Tito0096> i think
<rww> Tito0096: what's the link?
<lolzer> h
<Tito0096> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<jacktim> Not to mention that I wouldn't know where to find the packages on the pen drive after that... <_< Thanks anyway Jhon.
<Tito0096> rww:
<Tito0096> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<Tito0096> ^ the correct link
<rww> thanks
<WeThePeople> rww, can i pm you
<rww> WeThePeople: I don't do support in PM
<WeThePeople> rww, its not support related
<rww> WeThePeople: then yes
<m3asmi> LAMP don't show errors if I forget ';'
<abu> hello
<WhatWhereAmI> anybody know what to do about padsp being all crackly?
<Shruikhan> Hallo at all
<Shruikhan> I want install in dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu by doing a separate installation of the two os.es
<Shruikhan> I know how to do all the process, but my doubt is regarding a partition.
<Shruikhan> I usually use 4 partition /boot / swap /home.
<Shruikhan> Now, i consider to install ubuntu by using this partitioning system, and after i'll install kubuntu. For Kubuntu i'll share home by a different user account
<FloodBot2> Shruikhan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shruikhan> and swap but what about the boot partition?
<Mayank> hello i am trying to dpkg -i libbusiness-isbn-data-perl_20081208-1_all.deb i get an error - subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Dr_Willis> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Shruikhan> Hallo at all. I want install in dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu by doing a separate installation of the two os.es
<Shruikhan> I know how to do all the process, but my doubt is regarding a partition.I usually use 4 partition /boot / swap /home. Now, i consider to install ubuntu by using this partitioning system, and after i'll install kubuntu. For Kubuntu i'll share home by a different user account
<Shruikhan> and swap but what about the boot partition?think to share that partition by mountig /boot of kubuntu on that
<FloodBot2> Shruikhan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mayank> Dr_Wills: was that for me?
<red2kic> Mayank: Not likely. He just came in. Self-indulged.
<Dr_Willis> Mayank:  it was for me. :) my settings are messed up
<Dr_Willis> Shruikhan:  you do realize you can just install kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu, and select what desktop to use at the GDM login screen.
<Mayank> red2kic: ok! but any suggestions for solving an error - subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Mayank> while dpkg - i a package?
<Dr_Willis> Shruikhan:  the 2 installs could share the same /home/ also. but that might cause a few issues. if you added 2 users to each,  and just used one for kde, and one for gnome. that would avoid most issues
<Dr_Willis> Shruikhan:  but honestly - i dont see the point in 2 seperate installs
<Shruikhan> Dr_Willis, i know that way. What i want i try as separate as possible from ubuntu the kubuntu system.
<paccez> Dr_Willis, in that way you would have all kde software in ubuntu and all gnome software in kubuntu...
<Shruikhan> I know.
<Dr_Willis> I find kde and gnome apps to handy to keep them seperated..
<Mayank> Dr_Wills: ok! :) but any suggestions for solving an error - subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2 while doing dpkg -i <package_name>
<Dr_Willis> Shruikhan:  the use of a /boot/ is a bit unneeded these days also.
<Dr_Willis> Mayank:  not really. fixing apt breakage - can be a real pain.
<Shruikhan> the fact is that i reached a perfect state of the art of my ubuntu installation
<Mayank> Dr_Wills: ok :(
<Dr_Willis> Shruikhan:  with that 'logic' then why do you even want to bother with kde..
<red2kic> Shruikhan: You're on a computer?
<Callum__> happy new year to everyone =P in NZ here it's new years already
<Shruikhan> because i have a poerful notebook and i don't give a chance to kde since kde 4.0
<Dr_Willis> if you want to test out kde. you could just use a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> or virtualbox. - KDE is very well done in 10.10 - i use it on my laptop.
<LegoSalva> hi
<Dr_Willis> learning all the little tricks and tips of using kde - is the hard part.
<red2kic> Shruikhan: Install KDE + GNOME on one machine and share them?
<Shruikhan> know i tried the live cd and all works fine but i don't want to be annoyed by the problems about gdm or kdm and all about the processes of the desktop environment that loads automaticall
<red2kic> Shruikhan: Use Kubuntu LiveDisc (or if you want persistent mode, install it to USB).
<Dr_Willis> Shruikhan:  i dont really notice any of kde loading automatically on my mixxed system. Gnome+KDE+Lubuntu
<paccez> Shruikhan, why don't you just install kubuntu as another OS? Just like installing Windows with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> So you have your options.. do what you want. :) i guess.
<Dr_Willis> paccez:  that can have its own issues.
<Dr_Willis> 'safest' do a full install to a 8+GB flash drive.. perhaps..
<Dr_Willis> actually safest may be to use it in virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> that way its easy to 'remove' if you decide tonot use kde.
<Shruikhan> hum... this way is useful but i can't see how system performs kubuntu because the hdd in my laptop is 7200rpm so a different class of speed
<x-2000> ubunchu
<x-2000> ?
<icesword> new year is coming
<stefan___> yes
<icesword> hi everyone
<stefan___> hi icesword
<icesword> Happy new year!
<stefan___> happy new year too
<stefan___> =)
<icesword> stefan___, hey
<x-2000> happy new yer indeed...
<stefan___> ^^
<stefan___> icesword, do you go party tonight?
<stefan___> =)
<red2kic> About 18 minutes too late or 42 minutes too early. I can't decide. :(
<lamalex> Does anyone know what daemon handles brightness/volume hotkeys?
<icesword> stefan___, nope
<stefan___> =)
<lamalex> is it gnome-settings-daemon
<lamalex> ?
<icesword> stefan___, yourself
<stefan___> every year the same
<stefan___> yes i go tonight,
<bros> I am having an audio problem. Googling it reveals that users have a third device (one configured for HDMI). I do not have this. May I please get some help debugging this problem?
<stefan___> just because my girlfriend wants to..
<icesword> stefan___, enjoy the night
<stefan___> i would prefere to stay @ home but..
<stefan___> thanks,.. you too
<stefan___> just a question..
<bros> I have a Core i3 processor which has an onboard graphics processor. My motherboard has HDMI output. I would like for audio to be output through HDMI.
<stefan___> im new to irssi..
<jhon> <bros> : so it doesnt work?
<Dr_Willis> bros:  hdmi audio out is known to be problematic for many devices/chipsets.
<bros> jhon: No. aplay -l doesn't list the HDMI device at all.
<bros> Dr_Willis: googling reveals that mine works, or is known to work.
<stefan___> and could you tell me, how i can write eg to you so that you know, that i am talking to you?
<bros> H55 chipset, Core i3 processor, Intel brand motherboard
<Krishnandu> Hi, I installed k3b and it shows this http://fpaste.org/J91k/ on startup, I already have libmad installed
<jhon> bros: Sounds like the chipset is not properly recognized
<jhon> you probably need to download a linux driver for it, compile it and modprobe it
<bros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549046/
<bros> jhon: do I need to do that despite audio working through 3.5mm?
<red2kic> bros: Run "alsamixer" -- See if anything are muted.
<bros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549047/ a better paste
<Dr_Willis> stefan___:  use the tab key, and the first few chars of a nick
<Dr_Willis> !tab | stefan___
<ubottu> stefan___: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LewisCawte> How do I add a custom menu onto my panel. In the interface, the custom menu is the Ubuntu default. I want just another menu that I can move around called "Favourites"
<sresu_> Can rsync/grsync make changes in destination backup folder if original source is changed. For example, if a folder is cut-pasted inside another folder in the source, will it make that changes as well. I want to have backup of files/folders in a similar way they are till date, as far as I remeber rsync can do this. Is it possible to achieve that?
<red2kic> LewisCawte: Bookmarks? To reserve a list of popular ("favourites") folders?
<LewisCawte> red2kic: nope. The default doesn't meet the bill I'm afraid, I need a completely new menu bar for my panel
<bros> It looks like I am missing the alsa codec?
<red2kic> LewisCawte: Drawer applet, perhaps?
<jhon> bros: PulseAudio is currently the audio server in Linux
<jhon> bros: Alsa used to be used, but they ve switched around 9.04
<red2kic> LewisCawte: Since I don't know what you want to put in there. You can add apps, folders, etc in the drawer.
<sresu_> Can rsync/grsync make changes in destination backup folder if original source is changed. For example, if a folder is cut-pasted inside another folder in the source, will it make that changes as well. I want to have backup of files/folders in a similar way they are till date, as far as I remeber rsync can do this. Is it possible to achieve that?
<Adman65> anyone have any exp with the Xonar STX? I can see mixer levels going on, but can't get any sound out of the equipment
<bros> jhon: That changes everything. Does PulseAudio use ALSA as a backend?
<jhon> Adman65: I have a Xonar D2: Works out of the box
<jhon> bros: Yes, that appears to be the case, I personally hate PulseAudio, never managed to get proper 5.1 surround sound working, ALSA was way better
<LewisCawte> red2kic: it won't let me add text to the bit on the panel, I've tried drawer's before ;(
<bros> I honestly think I am using alsa
<bullgard4> Rhythmox 0.13.1 shows two columns named »Title« with different content. The left Title column includes only natural number entries. What is its function?
<Adman65> jhon, well the D2 is a different card. I can't figure out where the problem is since everything seems like it should be working
<bs123> are there any good portable documents available for a newbie to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> the kernel uses alsa. that is then used by Pulse audio.
<jhon> yea, but pulse is so tied into the system, you cant actually remove it without crippling the distro
<Dr_Willis> Every time i see someont try to 'remove pulse' they soon do a reinstall.. :)
<jhon> they say OSS V4 works really well
<gobbe> sresu_: rsync can be used to keep your backup 1:1 copy of your current disk, it can move folders etc
<gobbe> sresu_: rsync -az --delete (but keep in mind that it will also delete all files that you have deleted in your current original place)
<bros> jhon: I am missing this from my aplay -l output: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
<sresu_> gobbe: Well, I want exact copy of two drives/partition till date. I'm using grsync
<monokrome> Hey. Does anybody know what's wrong with this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.10-1build1 (maverick), package size 86 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Dr_Willis> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  its past end of life for starters.. time to upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> monokrome:  so all packages would have been moved to the 'archive' servers. whatever they are called.. i forget
<monokrome> okay
<monokrome> I thought Jaunty was 10.10
<monokrome> But that's lucid
 * monokrome facepalm
<monokrome> Thank you, Dr_Willis
<jhon> bros: Seems to me you need to look at what is the controller called for the HDMI, and get a driver for that
<root> WWW.IDEA.COM
<jhon> bros: mine uses Nvidia
<root> www.idea.com
<rww> Guest88297: don't advertise here.
<bros> jhon: I just tried to install a Realtek driver and now no sound works at all. How may I uninstall it/reinstall the working packages?
<Guest88297> tuhadi ma di jai ho
<gobbe> sresu_: i'm using rsync to have exact copy of my server in second server
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu, trying to fix grub out of an updated Wubi install but grub rescue has no loopback/initrd/linux commands as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 of course to make it fun the laptop has no CD and the only USB HD I have is too large to get formatted, idea?
<Guest88297> tere server de aisi de taisi
<gobbe> sresu_: rsync -az --delete /src/dir secondserver:/src/dir
<jhon> jhon: Did you install it from the package manager, or you downloaded and compiled?
<rww> !en | Guest88297
<ubottu> Guest88297: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<root__> edit
<jhon> bros: did you use package manager or downloaded and compiled manually?
<sresu_> gobbe: You said that  ' it will also delete all files that you have deleted in your current original place' - I don't think that happens..
<sresu_> gobbe: I've once made a big mistake using rsync/dd that I'm trying not to use CLI though at times I work with it on my other drives where mistakes can be ignored. Have you tried grsync?
<bs123> bros what motherboard?
<bullgard4> Rhythmox 0.13.1 shows two columns named »Title« with different content. The left Title column includes only natural number entries. What is its function?
<bullgard4> s/Rhythmox/Rhythmbox/
<oqbo> hello
<oqbo> 1 question how i go to the cdrom monted on the desk sing the terminal in ubuntu?
<bs123> bros anyhow...some motherboards have an option in the bios
<bs123> fyi
<Tito0096> How can I add a partition so I can install a small install of xp?
<Dr_Willis> oqbo:  it in /media/ somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> oqbo:  cd /media/cdrom (or some other name)
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  gparted can resize partitions.
<oqbo> i did 'cd /media/cdrom0'   but dowant works
<gobbe> sresu_: well, if i delete folder from my server, it will be deleted also from destination
<gobbe> sresu_: but you need to use --delete
<gobbe> sresu_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549052/ i'm having like that
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: no data loss?
<sresu_> Tito0096: gparted/fdisk can be used for that
<jhon> bullgard4: is it a CD rip? some Audio CD s when ripped without CDDB the number titles dont appear correctly
<jhon> only as numbers instead of titles
<Tito0096> How can I add a partition to empty space in ext4 with out loosing data?
<sresu_> gobbe: What if w/o using --delete? Have you ever tried grsync? I'm asking that because the parameters you would be suggesting need not be same for what it takes by default on clicking an action
<jhon> Tito0096: You use a Live CD or Pendrive to boot the system, then using Gparted you shrink the partition, that will give you free space which allows to create new partitions
<Tito0096> okay
<Tito0096> hmmm
<root__> guest88297
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  always make backups...
<royale1223> i get this error while trying to copy evolution contacts "This address book cannot be opened.  Please check that the path /home/binoy/.evolution/addressbook/local/1293527560.2865.7@binoy-pc exists and that permissions are set to access it."
<bullgard4> jhon: Yes, the natural numbers in the left-hand Title column  seem to appear only in entries from CD rips. Still, why do have two columns with different contents the same headline?
<root__> guest88297 init
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  it can resize with no loss. but a power failure duiring resize = bad.
<Tito0096> Haha
<Tito0096> yeah
<sresu_> gobbe: So you have made a script for that. Okay.
<Tito0096> Hmmm How can I edit grub to allow a windows xp install
<Tito0096> ?
<bullgard4> !grub | Tito0096
<ubottu> Tito0096: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lamalex> Does anyone know what daemon handles screen brightness keys?
<matty_> hi
<sresu_> Tito0096: You are installing after Ubuntu/*nix?
<sresu_> windows after
<bros> After install 10.10 with an SSD, do I need to configure any extra options?
<Tito0096> sresu_ Windows 7 on a spare partition
<bullgard4> lamalex: This depends on hardware.
<lamalex> bullgard4, what? really?
<jhon> Tito0096: make sure you boot from another device, Gparted cannot resize partitions while they are used, they have to be unmounted first, not sure if you can unmount a partition while you booted from it
<sresu_> Tito0096: You should see what bullgard4 suggested
<Dr_Willis> windows7 can be weird in how it wants to install. it tries to use  a boot type partition. and a normal parttion
<sresu_> Exavtly
<sresu_> exactly*
<Tito0096> sresu_: its a spare drive
<Tito0096> so i can do it
<lamalex> bullgard4, so I know pommed is for macbooks, but what does it for other hardware?
<royale1223> i get this error while trying to copy evolution contacts "This address book cannot be opened.  Please check that the path /home/binoy/.evolution/addressbook/local/1293527560.2865.7@binoy-pc exists and that permissions are set to access it."
<lamalex> it's not just gnome-settings-deamon or gnome-power-manager?
<jhon> Tito0096: Also make sure if you are installing Windows on a different harddrive, that you unplug the linux drive first, Windows just loves screwing up GRUB
<bros> After install 10.10 with an SSD, do I need to configure any extra options?
<Tito0096> jhon: oh yes I know that lol
<bullgard4> lamalex: The screen brightness keys will be controlled by different programs depending on the specific hardware. So you better state your hardware or google for your specific computer type.
<gobbe> sresu_: u need to use --delete, without that it wont delete files
<Gawain_> #ubuntu+1
<sresu_> gobbe: Oh.. that would not move files etc
<gobbe> sresu_: i have tested grsync but i'm more familiar with cli tools
<gobbe> sresu_: well, it will. It will sync new directory and delete old one
<sresu_> gobbe: Likewise
<sresu_> Okay
<jhon> Tito0096: also after install when back on the linux box, use an update initramfs or reinstall a kernel from package manager thats the simplest way of grub Autoupdate
<gobbe> sresu_: like the link i gave, theres a shellscript that i use for keeping in sync my two servers
<Tito0096> jhon: will do
<gobbe> sresu_: so if you change one website, let's say www.something.com to www.somethingnew.com, it will be changed also in my second server
<sresu_> gobbe: hey, can I talk to you in private for a moment?
<lamalex> bullgard4, I'm on a macbook pro
<Dwade09> anyone in here wana help me with this post its from using wine http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=62932&p=361905#p361905
<gobbe> sresu_: yes
<lamalex> bullgard4, 13"
<jhon> Dwade09: Which WINE version are you using?
<bullgard4> lamalex: Right. But I myself do not know this machine.
<Dwade09> jhon,  wine 1.2.1
<lamalex> bullgard4, what are some examples of the daemons that handle them
<jhon> Dwade09: That is ancient, update to 1.3.9
<jhon> to start with
<Dwade09> jhon,  how do i update it in the terminal?
<jhon> Dwade09: did you add the wine source to the repo list?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dwade09> jhon,  no, i just done it through package manager
<trojanking> sacarlson
<trojanking> sacarlton
<jhon> Dwade09: then first you have to add the wine source to the list, update and then install
<jhon> will help ya in private
<SN4K3> How do u uninstall gnome ? because I installed openbox and I like it better?
<jhon> SN4K3: Sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  best to just leave gnome installed...
<jhon> thats the agressive way
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  select openbox at the gdm screen. and use openbox.
<SN4K3> thnx jhon
<jhon> dont do it tho
<jhon> Ubuntu is BASED on Gnome
<jhon> if you remove it, it may seriously cripple the whole thing
<Dr_Willis> gnome = the whole desktop + support ttools.. openbox = just a window manager.
<bullgard4> lamalex: acpid
<SN4K3> Dr_Willis, I want to remove gnome cuz i want to install it on a low performace system
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  just selecting openbox at the login screen will be enough.
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  go ahead and try to remove gnome.. you will proberly be putting it back on real fast...
<SN4K3> lol k ill take ur advice
<jhon> indeed :)
<lamalex> bullgard4, I think I found my real answer, gnome-power-manager does screen brightness and hotkey handling
<Dr_Willis> assuming that removing gnome - dosent break your networking....
<Dr_Willis> and you wouldbe able to reinstall gnome..
<jhon> if you are using WICD manager
<jhon> instead of gnome-network manager
<jhon> then no
<jhon> if you are using the second one ... yes ... you are screwed
<SN4K3> wat window manager or desktop environment do u guys use ?
<SN4K3> and yes i use wicd !
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  most of us are using GNome i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> If you have a low end box. check out Lubuntu
<jhon> There are a lot of managers out there
<jhon> Gnome uses moderate resources, but pretty much complete
<jhon> KDE is a resrouce hog
<jhon> XFCE is relatively light
<SN4K3> i actually wanted to install it on "prehistoric" computer :P
<tsimpson> jhon: KDE and Gnome are about equal in resource usage actually
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  state the specs...
<jhon> Not really
<jhon> KDE uses 1 GB ram
<SN4K3> old one?
<jhon> gnome uses 512 MB
<tsimpson> jhon: heh, no it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  I have a Timex Sinclare 1000, thats OLD.... :)
<jhon> i wouldnt call that even
<SN4K3> hahaha
<Dr_Willis> jhon:  benchmarks ive seen. put the 2 about the same...
<Dr_Willis> but that was a year ago.
<jhon> you have other options ofc
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu won the 'resource' battle. but that was with an old version of Lubuntu also.
<jhon> Fluxbox is very low tech, but uses minimum resources
<jhon> IceVM looks like Windows 95, but only uses a couple MB of ram
<SN4K3> my new system is gr8 but im pretty much a minimalist
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox is just a window manager.. so of course it uses less resources then a full 'desktop'
<donqi> anyone here knows where can i get a CC to fill my skype account ?
<donqi> anyone here knows where can i get a CC to fill my skype account ?
<Dr_Willis> Thers dozens+ of Old window maangers still around that use very few resources..becuse when they were written..  they were 'hogs' and now pc's have grown greately.
<Dr_Willis> donqi:  go to the bank and get one?
<donqi> lol
<SN4K3> my gnome setup uses below 400Mb and my openbox uses below 200MB
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  and wmii and jwm proberly use even less...
<SN4K3> is ubuntu minimal install worth ?
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  depedns on your needs.
<jhon> If you wanna run Liunx on a 486
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point in going 'minimal' when you have  a machine with the powar to do  other things
<jhon> I suggest using DSL Linux
<SN4K3> mostly i want performance to play games using wine :P
<iwantoknow> hi
<iwantoknow> is it possible to set failsave graphic mode as default boot option?
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  i doubt if the desktop ussage will matter that much then past a certin point.
<jhon> SN4K3: Gnome is just good for that
<Linux_Galore> actually i remember reading about a proper distro (not dsl) aimed at users who either collect or like to use old hardware
<Linux_Galore> they even still use the 2.4 kernel tree
<Dr_Willis> Linux_Galore:  theres a puppy variant that just came out for that target. but puppy is not always 'proper'
<SN4K3> so arch and other minimal install systems wont give u that much of a boost?
<Dr_Willis> SN4K3:  doubtfull..
<Linux_Galore> the problem with the 2.6 kernel is support for a pile of old hardware has been dropped
<iwantoknow> hi can i ask for your help? Is it possible to set failsave graphic mode as default boot option?
<Dr_Willis> iwantoknow:  ive never noticed that feature, or what the option wouldbe on the grub line to enable it.. if you neew the option. it would be possible to add custom grub entries
<jhon> SN4K3: I run EVE and WC III from Wine, and they work great from gnome
<SN4K3> jhon, k
<SN4K3> jhon, tried cod4?
<sresu_> Which package finds reading and writing speed of HDD?
<r00t4rd3d> donqi, http://wikileaks.ch/cable/2010/02/10ABUDHABI103.html
<trojanking> when i click ubuntu software center nothing comes up i only see Starting Up Ubuntu Software Center.... please help
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  try update/upgradeing from a terminal.
<jhon> SN4K3:http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<jhon> pretty much says it all
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  terminal -> 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<SN4K3> jhon, lol no i mean do u like fps games?
<donqi> anyone here knows where can i get a CreditCard to fill my skype account ?
<donqi> anyone here knows where can i get a CreditCard to fill my skype account ?
<donqi> anyone here knows where can i get a CreditCard to fill my skype account ?
<FloodBot2> donqi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SN4K3> donqi, try some other channel this is ubuntu
<jhon> SN4K3: Not much of a fan of FPS games, except for a few Legacy games, more of a strategy, RPG, and Micromanagement guy
<SN4K3> jhon, starcraft?
<r00t4rd3d> aka farmville
<SN4K3> lol
<iwantoknow> Dr_Willis, I have recently done upgrade from10.04 to 10.10 ubuntu. And I get CLI, but if I go through recovery mode I am able to get graphical interface. Is there file where I can set default video mode or something?
<Dr_Willis> Farmville =  barely a game. :)
<bros> 6665546
<bros> sorry
<Dr_Willis> iwantoknow:   whats yoru video chipset?
<jhon> SN4K3: Used to play SC 1 with BW in Lan, havent played it for ages tho
<bros> I would like to once and for all settle the conflicting information about SSDs.
<SN4K3> i used to play starcraft but mostly got my a** kicked :P
<Raydiation> hi i changed my graficscard from geforce gt 9600 to amd radeon 5850 and now i dont get a gui any more when i boot
<Raydiation> nvidia driver is already uninstalled
<Dr_Willis> bros:  but new ones keep comming out :)  seen  some uber tiny ones due out soon.
<bros> What file system should I use for my SSD? Journaled, non-journaled?
<bros> Dr_Willis: more about the configuration options with them
<SN4K3> i had like a win to loose ratio of 1:5
<bros> Is TRIM automatically enabled or does discard have to be added as a mount option?
<bros> Should I really set noatime? What about nodiratime?
<SN4K3> anyone here tried to install photoshop cs5 in wine?
<bros> Should I disable swap? Mount /tmp into RAM? What else can I mount into RAM?
<nostro> hey there people. can anyone tell me if UTOUCH was really implemented in 10.10 maverick?
<Dr_Willis> bros:  from  what ive heard. ext4  works. and  with newer drives. those options are not needed.. but you proberly should reserch your specific drive.
<Raydiation> after booting the display enters sleep mode
<trojanking> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549064/
<SN4K3> heard it works great with a few tweaks
<Dr_Willis> bros:  I dont see much need to dosable swap.
<bros> Dr_Willis: from what I read, TRIM doesn't work with ext4/journaled
<Shruikhan> Hallo
<Dr_Willis> bros:  i thought i read where its allready there in newer kenels. but this was 5mo ago.
<Dr_Willis> bros:  but that may of been for btrfs..  i cant keep up
<Shruikhan> Had someone success activating the notebook subwoofer??
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  did you do like it suggests --> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Raydiation> is the radeon 5850 supported?
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  or youmay want to remove skype for now. then reinstall it later
<Dr_Willis> bros:  checking wikipedia --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive#Linux_systems
<SN4K3> Almost forgot
<SN4K3> Happy New Year to Everyone
<SN4K3> gtg
<alfred> I need a help with copying a folder from my older laptop to the new one, the problem is I do not know the exact form of "path " in both computer (I am using remote view SSH)
<nostro> can anyone tell me if UTOUCH was really implemented in 10.10 maverick?
<gobbe> alfred: pwd will tell path
<alfred> gobbe, the program psw is currently not installed.
<alfred> that s what Iget
<gobbe> pwd?
<gobbe> not psw
<Dr_Willis> pwd = 'print working directory' shows where you are 'at'
<alfred> gobbe :)
<alfred> gobbe you are right
<alfred> ls
<srini> SANE: error during io core 9. what does mean how to solve it?
<Dr_Willis> srini:  check the ubuntu forums yet?
<ubuman> how come autoraise isn't working on this live cd?
 * ubuman fricking hates click to focus!
<tristan3199us1> is anyone here familiar with windows librarys, im looking for a window manager or file manager that has librarys that include mutiple directories in one spot.. anything like that available??
<srini> Dr_Willis :  I checked. But i dont get ans
<rumpe1> tristan3199us1, multiple dirs in one spot?
<WhatWhereAmI> tristan3199us1, yeah, i have no idea what you're talking about.
<ubuman> rumpe1 yeah I didn't want to ask
<rumpe1> perhaps he means something like F3 in nautilus ^^
<jhon> tristan3199us1: if you are looking for a file manager that does everything Krusader is the closest one
<jhon> tristan3199us1: its a TC clone
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  its not clear what youa re looking for excactly.
<ubuman> I like xfm
<ubuman> it is a lot like windows explorer
<tristan3199us1> rumpe1:  yes i use different downloaders that download to different locations on the disk.. with windows i could see like twelve directories in the same window as one
<trojanking> please where are my screenshot saved
<iwantoknow> Dr_Willis, the card is NVidia GeForce Go7600, but I suppose the card is partly broken. When I used to run 10.04 ubuntu at launching ubuntu used to notice that graphic will be in low mode. But now after upgrade I need to go through all these Grub option to get low graphic mode..
<tristan3199us1> krusader??
<tristan3199us1> ill try.. it replaces nautilus??
<trojanking> i took a screenshot and dont know where to see it
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  you want to duplicate teh windows7 libraries feature then is what you are saying.
<ubuman> trojanking checked your home directory?
<tristan3199us1> yes dr willis
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  i think theres some 'fuse' tools that could sort of emulate that effect.
<tristan3199us1> im not the best at saying what i need..
<Dr_Willis> I saw some fuse fs. that could  'overlay' several differnt directories. onto one single directory. then all file managers/tools would work with it.
<tristan3199us1> im newish to linux.. do i sudo apt-get fuse
<ubuman> I've mounted stuff in the same place man does that cause problems!
<Dr_Willis> You would proberly want to go to the fuse homepage and read up on fuse.
<tristan3199us1> thanks dr
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  Fuse is a very powerfull   thing.t hat has dozens of 'special' filesystems
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<iwantoknow> Dr_Willis, the card is NVidia GeForce Go7600, but I suppose the card is partly broken. When I used to run 10.04 ubuntu at launching ubuntu used to notice that graphic will be in low mode. But now after upgrade I need to go through all these Grub option to get low graphic mode..
<alfred> gobbe, but I need to specify the user... look at this command (btw, I am trying to move files from alfred@alfred-laptop o alfred@james)
<jhon> tristan3199us1: if I understand what your saying you want different directories to be shown from the same directory
<ubuman> anyhow how do I get windows to autoraise in the live CD I been to windows under system > Preferences and changed it there but it doesn't work!
<jhon> tristan3199us1: in that case all you have to do is set up some symbolic links
<tristan3199us1> jhon: yes
<tristan3199us1> is this simple??
<Dr_Willis> iwantoknow:  try the nomodeset option, perhaps.. or reinstall the nvidia drivers.. I never upgrade normally. i do clean isntalls. and i know formy nvidia systems i have to use 'nomodeset' to boot/install initially, untill i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<ubuman> tristan3199us1 can you type ln -s ?
<m4k> not able to install mysql on 10.04 after doing apt-get install it fetches the packages and stops after "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.8) .."
<jhon> tristan3199us1: you create 1 folder, and fill it with symbolic links pointing to different directories
<zs1otb-> hi, I've upgraded to 10.04. My movie player and VLC plays audio but no video in any format. I have installed libdvdcss2 etc. but still no video..
<Dr_Willis> a directory of soft links is not 'quiet' the same as how win7's library works.
<ubuman> Dr_Willis well that is a comfort
<tristan3199us1> so in terminal type LN -s
<ubuman> tristan3199us1 no
<ubuman> tristan3199us1 linux like all grown up OSes is case sensitive
<zs1otb-> hi, I've upgraded to 10.04. My movie player and VLC plays audio but no video in any format. I have installed libdvdcss2 etc. but still no video..
<Dr_Willis> !info unionfs-fuse
<ubottu> unionfs-fuse (source: unionfs-fuse): Fuse implementation of unionfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23.hg.20090611-1 (maverick), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<tristan3199us1> lol.. i know.. just checking it was accually an Ln not In
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  unionfs-fuse sort of does what you want. but it willneed some configiraton
<Dr_Willis> http://podgorny.cz/moin/UnionFsFuse
<tristan3199us1> dr_willis: thanks, in progress now..
<zs1otb-> hi, I've upgraded to 10.04. My movie player and VLC plays audio but no video in any format. I have installed libdvdcss2 etc. but still no video.. anybody with some ideas?
<kohlrak> anyone know how to find an IME for chinese with a dictionary editor for it?
<ubuman> zs1otb- doesn't mplayer have a built in cracker these days?
<zs1otb-> does not seem like it no
<kohlrak> i see
<kohlrak> !cn | kohlrak
<ubottu> kohlrak, please see my private message
<ubuman> man this is driving me nuts I'm getting focus follows mouse but the windows just aren't raising
<Dr_Willis> zs1otb-:  you mean  avi and other files dont play either? run vlc from terminal, look for error messages
<tristan3199us1> dr_willis: run install-sh?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  hmm?
<oneliner> ok so my motherboard has six sound jacks, how could i use em all? the standard sound driver seems to only care for two (1 in 1 out)
<zs1otb-> let me see quickly
<ubuman> oneliner ha ha
<tristan3199us1> i downloaded the fuse package. and have 30 files..
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  if you have actual 7.1+ sound out. it proberly would use more of the ports.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  sudo apt-get install unionfs-fuse and check its docs/man page.. ive neer used  that specific fuse fs.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  ive NO idea where you came up with 'run install-sh' from...
<ubuman> Dr_Willis common in readmes
<tristan3199us1> sorry.. i downloaded some tar.gz it was one of the files..
<phc> Hi
<tristan3199us1> im still quite new
<ubuman> tristan3199us1 chmod +x install-sh && ./install-sh
<zs1otb-> <Dr_Willis> No video but audio on avi.. running vlc from terminal. It used to wrok in 9.10 but after upgrade to 10.04 no video
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  cant recall EVER seeing a install-sh in anything ive ever used in the many years ive used linux.
<ubuman> Dr_Willis do more what can I tell you?
<tristan3199us1> ubuman: i dont speak linux yet.. im learning.. take it easy on me.. lol.. should i type that in terminal and what does it do.
<ubuman> Dr_Willis I have plenty of times
<Dr_Willis> perhaps a install.sh  :) but no -sh
<ubuman> tristan3199us1 chmod changes the file mode +x makes a file exetutable ./ is because CWD isn't on your path by default
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  you are doing it totally wrong.
<tristan3199us1> click the link dr-willis gave me and you get a compressed file with a install-sh file as one of the thirty.. i just noticed that one becase it says install..
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  use the package manager tool to install the unionfs-fuse package.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1: ---------------------->    sudo apt-get install unionfs-fuse and check its docs/man page.. ive neer used  that specific fuse fs.
<tristan3199us1> i got it..
<Dr_Willis> quick google on unionfs-fuse found -> http://community.livejournal.com/linux/1854385.html
<NastX> hi, is there a possibility to install xfce-notifyd with kdebase-runtime
<zs1otb-> <Dr_Willis> any idea of waht to do with the video problem on 10.04
<ubuman> tristan3199us1 if you are really new do srick with your distribution's package manager for a bit though
<tristan3199us1> in progress.. im embarrased by the way.. i dont mean to be computer illiterate.. it just happend..
<oneliner> any apps to dinamically asign function to jacks on soundboard? or is it more like a mix and swap kinda thing for configuration?
<Linux_Galore> NastX: just install xubuntu then add the kde stuff you want
<kohlrak> !jp | kohlrak
<ubottu> kohlrak, please see my private message
<tristan3199us1> fuse installing.. checking docs now.. thanks willis
<Dr_Willis> zs1otb-:  for my nvidia systems. i use the nomodeset option at times. thats about it. then i install the nvidia drivers and they work.
<ubuman> well 10.10 live cd is broken windoss don't autoraise right
<TopGear> hello
<TopGear> Just installed "crossover-games-sources-9.2.0 ". But what should I do now, to install, let's say, GTA SA?
<zsharon> I have xfce 4.6.2 installed through apt, but there's a feature in 4.7 that I'd like to have.  I'd prefer not compile something from source for a minor feature, though.  How much of a pain will it probably be if I do so?  The component I want is xfce4-panel, so can I just compile/install that from source without disturbing the rest of xfce?
<ubuman> TopGear get a quake engine called darkplaces and retro game man!
<tristan3199us1> so i guess a shell script is not like a windows bat file..
<NastX> Linux_Galore, no if i install an kde based app my xfce-notifyd breaks btw kdebase-runtime delivers a notification-daemon that uninstalls xfce-notifyd
<TopGear> ubuman: nah, mta sa rulez :p
<zs1otb-> <Dr_Willis> nvidia drivers, instaal from the command line?
<ubuman> TopGear I don't know you ever seen darkplaces run quoth?
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  well if you were using the normal wine, you would pop in the cd of the game and use 'wine /media/DVDdiskname/installername.exe'
<NastX> Linux_Galore,  in #kde they said that this notification-daemon is not from them
<Dr_Willis> zs1otb-:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, or try 'sudo jockey-text'
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: I know, but I love to do it the hard way, to learn more ;)
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  a shell script can be any of several dozen languages in linux.
<ubuman> TopGear there is always arch for that
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  windows.bat = dos commands.
<Linux_Galore> NastX: ouch
<NastX> so i came here (-;
<tristan3199us1> i see.. thank you.. if i bug with dumb questions tell me..
<TopGear> ubuman: I know. Ruined my pc. Oracle VirtualBOX decided to use my own /root for the Arch VM!
<ubuman> TopGear those arch loons really have to put down the crack pipeQ
<kohlrak> !cn | kohlrak
<ubottu> kohlrak, please see my private message
<kohlrak> sorry, it won't let me test in a private message =p
<zs1otb-> <Dr_Willis> busy installing, will let you know
<rww> ubuman: Keep the distro rivalries out of here, please ;P
<Linux_Galore> NastX: when I am doing stuff like that I usually run the install under separate virtual machines to avoid those conflicts
<ubuman> rww what rivalries?
<Dr_Willis> we all know that ubuntu is the besestest!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<NastX> Linux_Galore, ? i am just using apt to install xfce-notifyd and then it says i want to remove kdebase-runtime(and all kde based apps) and this keeps bugging me
<ubuman> Dr_Willis well.. I'd have to give that award to Ubuntu's big daddy
<NastX> and i dont want to have a vbox for k3b and kopete
<oneliner> mix&match 7.1 right out of the box!
<zsharon> NastX: If those kde apps aren't immediately essential, why don't you try going ahead with removing them when prompted, then try to reinstall them?
<ubuman> zsharon that's just silly
<NastX> then it tries to remove xfce-notifyd because of the install of kdebase-runtime
<zsharon> ubuman, do you have a better idea?
<ubuman> zsharon there is a way to tell deb not to remove packages
<zsharon> ubuman, then how about you enlighten NastX? :)
<oneliner> i have to say, 10.10 is such a huge improvement on hardware detection, now if only i could youtube running smoothly,.. (hint :) )
<ubuman> zsharon no my yob mon
<Tito0096> can someone help me edit grub
<NastX> ubuman, yes there us but thats very ugly
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  send the hint to adobe..
<Tito0096> to allow Windows 7 to boot from it?
<tristan3199us1> why does my firefox now say Namoroka
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  you do realize that youtube can use HTML5 now for most videos?
<zsharon> ubuman, I see, your job is to naysay, not to help.  Okay.
<NastX> with ubuntu 10.04 it worked but 10.10 not
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199us1:  thats the codename for the beta version i think.
<oneliner> Dr_Willis: how do i tell the browser to try the html5 page?
<TopGear> ah, it's "wineloader nameofthegame.exe"
<ubuman> zsharon my grandma always used to say God helps those who help themselves
<Dr_Willis>   --->  youtube.com/html5
<oneliner> ah
<ubuman> zsharon all I came in to do was to tall yo uall that 10.10 live CD has a bug in it
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: how would I edit grub to allow Windows 7 to boot from it
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  sudo update-grub  'should' see and add a windw7 entry. or make one in /etc/grub.d/40_custom that boots the windows system
<sahil> i'm having a problem with my OS
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis thanks
<sahil> I'm unable to mount my hard disk
<ActionParsnip> sahil: you don't mount disks
<ubuman> ActionParsnip he doesn't?
<hihihi100_> yes, blender looks scary...
<sahil> well, the problem is that I had my PC running on ubuntu
<sahil> it malfunctioned and now it doesn't work
<sahil> so i tried backing up all my data by running it using a tiny linux distro
<sahil> when I try to access it through the live cd ... it says "unable to mount"
<ohir> sahil: tiny does not have ext4
<ubuman> sahil run fsck on it?
<sahil> i ran dsl
<zsharon> what exact command did you use?
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: no, you mount partitions, not disks
<NastX> so can someboby else help me?
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  you can install ext4 support in tiny core linux. i belive
<ubuman> ActionParsnip usually but you can mount disks as well or haven't you seen them shiny ones yet called CDs?
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> hi!. can somebody help me? the "close", "maximize" and "minimize" buttons dissapeared on every window. (ubuntu 10.10)
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: even if a partition occupys 100% of the disk, you still mount the partition
<sahil> but how do I install stuff in live cd
<ubuman> ActionParsnip depends yo ucan set it up to just mount the disk
<sahil> i even used slitaz
<ubuman> ActionParsnip I done it on usb sticks
<sahil> it doesnt let me access the hard drives
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: usb disks contain partitions, you mount the partition on the usb device
<sahil> when i used open suse live CD ... it didnt show the hard disks
<ohir> sahil get ubuntu live on usb pen
<ubuman> ActionParsnip don't transfer your inadequecies onto me
<Liaf|portable> hi @all
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee-ubuntu: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<sahil> can I somehow get ubuntu live DVD to work through a thumb drive?
<rww> !usb | sahil
<ubottu> sahil: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuman> sahil I'm here now I used unetbootin to do it
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: next time you mount a usb device, run:  mount    you will see it is  /dev/sdb1  or something like that, /dev/sdb  is the disk, /dev/sdb1  is the first primary partition
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> actionparsnip alt + f2 does nothing for me
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee-ubuntu: or try it in a terminal
<rgb247> I need some help
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: wassup?
<ubuman> ActionParsnip don't try to teach me because obviously I know more than you do
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  that ounds more like the HD may have failed.
<rgb247> I want to start to learn C#
<zsharon> ActionParsnip: Don't feed the troll....
<rgb247> I need an compilator/IDE
<rajul_> buy yourself a book rgb247
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: maybe in some aras, in this case you are incorrect
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> actionparsinp thanks! it worked!
<ActionParsnip> !ide | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<rajul_> rgb247: and install MonoDevelop
<sahil> I'll try to do what you said
<ohir> dmdevotee-ubuntu: system->preferences->look n feel and chose default theme
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee-ubuntu: np, seems your system is having issue with compiz. Are you using an nvidia video chip?
<sahil> will get back to you if any problem occurs
<oneliner> always do what he says, or else!
<sahil> thanks for now
<rgb247> I installed monodevelop by typing : apt-get install mono-devel
<rgb247> I readed from mono-project.com
<rgb247> and now? what's next?
<rgb247> how can I compile something?
<Dr_Willis> read some tutorials on using mono perhaps?
<zakwilson> I'm looking for a bluetooth stereo headset that works well with Ubuntu, for music, gaming and skype calls. Anybody have experience with one they'd like to share?
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: could ask in the mono channel too
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | zakwilson
<ubottu> zakwilson: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> actionparnip yes i installed compiz fusion and have a nvidia gpu
<rgb247> mono have a channel here? on irc.freenode.net ?
<lindow> hello evryone
<trojanking> please i cant run sypanic packgage
<ubuman> rgb247 devel lets you build against a package you want the source
<gobbe> rgb247: http://monodevelop.com/Documentation what about using google
<zsharon> zakwilson: I'd also look on ubuntuforums.org
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> actionparsnip yes i installed compiz fusion and have a nvidia gpu
<rgb247> thanks you
<zakwilson> ActionParsnip: thanks, that covers the "works" bit. I'd still like to hear from anybody who uses such a device for input on sound quality, ergonomics, etc...
<ubuman> I wonder if that compiz is running?
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee-ubuntu: you may need some options in xorg.conf to define some extra options. I'd also ask in #compiz
<trojanking> Please help my Ubuntu is confused, I cant see any Synaptic Packager Opened, But the Idiot Ubuntu says its runing
<ubuman> trojanking heh!
<trojanking> ubuman, yes am serious its really crazy
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee-ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649480  the missing thing is called the window decorator. You could also try installing emerald too
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> actionparsnip thanks! i would do that because i installed compiz to have windows in cascade and that stuff
<jhon> trojanking: kill the process and restart it
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuman> trojanking could be a stale lock file or something
<trojanking> ubottu, thanks i have tried it nothing happenned
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuman> trojanking ubottu, is a bot
<zakwilson> Actually, the HCL doesn't have a category appropriate for bluetooth headsets, and doesn't seem to mention them under a couple other categories that seemed appropriate.
<rgb247> :))
<trojanking> lol
<sahil> hey if i use lubuntu will I be able to access my HDD
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  most disrtos can access ext4 fs's - Unless theres an actual issue with your hard drive dieing.
<trojanking> Please help my Ubuntu is confused, I cant see any Synaptic Packager Opened, But the Idiot Ubuntu says its runing
<nostro> has anyone seen a ubuntu tablet before?
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sahil> so.. if there is an actual issue..
<trojanking> I have tried the command how can i kill it
<sahil> what do i Do
<ubuman> is ext4 so wonked that ext2 can't access it?
<ubuman> glad i don't use that nonsense if thats the case!
<trojanking> Dr_Willis
<trojanking> what do i do
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  boot a ubuntu/variant live cd. see if it can see it.. check dmesg output for errors. try mounting it by hand...
<trojanking> just past that in terminla?
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  you 'try this in a terminal......' yes....
<sahil> try mouting it by hand?????
<ubuman> I didn't like ext4 because it spawned so many processes
<sahil> most of the distros can "see" the HDD... but cant access it
<trojanking> Dr_Willis, this is what my only stupid ubuntu says -bash: !fixapt: event not found
<sahil> mounting issues..
<Dr_Willis>  trojanking  read what the thing says..   you use the  <<STUFF IN HERE >>  not the whole line.
<Dr_Willis> btween the << >>
<ubuman> sahil I've only been in here a little while and you're not the only one with filesystem access issues and ext4 I've seen
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  try to mount it by hand. see if any error messages show up.
<ubuman> for that reason alone I wouldn't use the fs for anything important
<sahil> ok
<trojanking> yes that is what i did Dr_Willis
<vinux> 4 what
<Xin> anyone here?
<rgb247> I have a new question
<Dr_Willis> Xin:  1300+ people here...
<skorv> hi i have this problem as discribed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768389
<rgb247> does MonoDevelop works with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ubuman> wow i have a remarkably low load average for ubuntu
<skorv> the answer is "You have to setup Shares in Ubuntu and made that drive a share. Then you have to have Samba installed to access the drive, using your smb password to do it"
<skorv> ok i know what samba is
<oneliner> Dr_Willis: so i downloaded the bz2 file for firefox4, how should i work around installing?
<skorv> but the 1st step i'm kind of clueless
<gobbe> rgb247: yest it does
<iLinux> how to remove ubuntu from your OS? coz my friend want to remove it.
<Xin> i want to open a html source code and get a particular line from it. I cant use grep. Help??! PLease
<skorv> what does it meen "setup Shares"
<jhon> ILinux: running rm fs as root should pretty much do it:)
<rs0832> Xin, use gedit
<iLinux> john: i don't have any root users.
<Xin> i want to automate it :/
<ubuman> iLinux dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda*
<trojan_spike> iLinux, whats it dual boot with?
<Xin> ther are lots of files
<skorv> help!
<Xin> i am programming a shell script
<Xin> rs0832
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  if its the binary.. extract it to a dir.. cd into th dir.. run the binary.. no need to 'install'
<ActionParsnip> Xin: try:  head -n linenum filename.html | tail -n 1
<iLinux> trojan_spike: Win7
<trojanking> how do i get pidgin for ubuntu 10
<rs0832> Xin, ah ok
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Xin> how do i store it in a txt file?
<skorv> sudo apt-get pidgin (i guess)
<skorv> forgot the install d'oh!
<rs0832> trojanking, did you finally manage to set up your connection?
<trojan_spike> iLinux, and u just want to completely remove the ubuntu OS?? or just some software?
<me__> pls tell me how can i list installed apps in my ubuntu in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Xin: on the end add:   > filename     and it will output the line to the filename
<iLinux> trojan_spike: completely the OS (my friend asks me to remove ubuntu OS from his comp.)
<ActionParsnip> me__: dpkg -l | less
<ubuman> me__ dpkg -l | grep ii
<Xin> ActionParsnip, thanks
<zsharon> iLinux: Is it installed by Wubi?
<skorv> the answer is "You have to setup Shares in Ubuntu and made that drive a share. Then you have to have Samba installed to access the drive, using your smb password to do it"
<fixer_33> witam
<iLinux> zsharon: Yup.
<ubuman> ActionParsnip doesn't dpkg -l just spit out every package?
<rgb247> and MonoDevelop for ubuntu 10.10 you've downloaded from badgerports.org ?
<NastX> yeah cool found a workaround for ubuntu
<NastX> with the beta archive of kde it works
<skorv> setup shares in ubuntu
<skorv> how do i do that
<iLinux> zsharon: yes. with wubi
<zsharon> iLinux: I've never used Wubi, but I'd guess that you go to Add/Remove programs and remove it like any other software.
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: yes, that was what was requested with: "how can i list installed apps in my ubuntu in terminal"  wouldn't you say?
<rww> iLinux: boot into Windows, run the uninstaller from Windows' Control Panel.
<dmdevotee-ubuntu> actionparsnip : hi again! i have a problem with "metacity --replace". i can't close terminal cause it would cancel a process. when i close it, buttons go again
<ActionParsnip> skorv: sudo apt-get install samba    then use nautilus.
<ubuman> ActionParsnip no they asked for what was installed
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: yes, that will list installed packages
<trojan_spike> rww, hes away,, plus window commends need to be kept in PM or #windows
<trojan_spike> comments
<iLinux> dmdvotee-ubuntu: does it has: emerald --replace or compiz --replace in the Startup Applications?
<ActionParsnip> dmdevotee-ubuntu: thats because the terminal is the parent, if you can do it in an ALT+F2 dialogue it will be ok
<rww> trojan_spike: Instructions for removing Wubi are on-topic for this channel.
<zsharon> yup
<ubuman> ActionParsnip hmm maybe it is different in debian
<skorv> ok... if i need further help i'll come back
<trojan_spike> rww, is it wubi tho?? thats pretty straight forward to uninstall.. i think its full installed
<me__> how can i list currently running apps in terminal
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: who cares, this is ubuntu support
<ubuman> me__ ps aux
<NastX> Linux_Galore, it has something to do with the changes that the (k)ubuntu devs did to kde, with the beta ppa of kde it works
<rww> trojan_spike: Considering that he specifically said it was, I'm going to go with 'yes'.
<ActionParsnip> me__: ps -ef | less
<ubuman> ActionParsnip I do I'm only running an ubuntu live CD at the moment
<trojan_spike> rww, :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: well this is Ubuntu support, so what debian does is moot
<trojan_spike> rww, my appols
<ubuman> ActionParsnip well ubuntu does use debian's package management system so there is some overlap
<zsharon> rww: I think he means that iLinux may have installed ubuntu, as in the permanent version, via wubi.  But, now removing it should be done by deleting the partition.  Unless iLinux speaks up, we may never know.....
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: maybe but its still of no value, this is ubuntu support
<trojanking> please how can i install skype for ubuntu 10.10
<trojan_spike> zsharon, it just an uninstall with wubi
<me__> ActionParsnip: wat happen if i not type less????
<rww> zsharon: Wubi installs Ubuntu as a file inside the Windows partition. There is no way to do a 'permanent' install via Wubi.
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: add the partnet repo (enable it in software centre) and then install as you would any other app
<iLinux> how come...
<rgb247> trojan_spike: visit skype.com, you can download a linux version from there
<zsharon> Okay.  As I said, I've never used it.  I was under the impression that Wubi has several install options.
<ActionParsnip> me__: it will just scroll, less lets you view the output at your leisure (use cursor to scroll up and down)
<iLinux> ok, ok, i have installed ubuntu via wubi in my friend's comp. But it says before install. "Restart your computer."
<trojanking> how do i add the parnet repo and enable it in software centre
<iLinux> still in windows
<rww> ubottu: partner | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rww> eep, mistab
<ActionParsnip> iLinux: yes, it reboots to continue the install
<rww> trojanking: see ubottu's last
<me__> ActionParsnip: ok nd how can i list apps dat r running from the time my lappi started to that moment
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: in software centre, edit -> sources
<ActionParsnip> me__: how do you mean?
<ubuman> me__ trhere is command history less ~/.bash_history
<wyclif> is backing up /home directory
<iLinux> sorry, wubi is on-topic right. I just think i must join win32 channel help.
<ubuman> me__ b ut that won't show you everything that ran
<me__> ActionParsnip: i mean i want to list all the currently running apps in order of which started earlier than other just after my booting?
<ActionParsnip> me__: hmm, likeorder by start time...
<trojan_spike> rww, why i sending me that?
<iLinux> it's difficult huh removing ubuntu
<ubuman> me__ ps aux will show you everything running now pstree will too
<rww> trojan_spike: I mistabbed, sorry
<me__> ActionParsnip: yup
<trojan_spike> kk
<trojanking> my software center dont show up when i click it
<zsharon> iLinux: This is the correct channel for your question.  You should look to see if there's a wubi channel though.
<me__> ubuman: thnks !!!!!!it workd
<zsharon> iLinux: I guess I should say that this is *a* correct channel.
<powerinside> Anyone know of some way that can force my distro to upgrade to 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> me__: man ps    may show how you can order the output of the command
<ActionParsnip> powerinside: from which release?
<ubuman> powerinside you can edit your /etc/sources.list file
<powerinside> ActionParsnip: from 10.04 kubuntu
<rww> ubuman: editing sources.list to upgrade is not a supported method
<zsharon> powerinside:  by default, synatptic won't show new releases since it's LTS.
<ActionParsnip> powerinside: no need to force anything at all the
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | powerinside
<ubottu> powerinside: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | powerinside
<ubuman> rww shame it can work well
<ActionParsnip> powerinside: use the server upgrade, its way easier imo
<trojan_spike> powerinside, u must be on LTS,, in update-manager// settings // >release upgrade option>> change that to normal release
<zsharon> powerinside:  I've forgotten exactly how I did it, but there's an option to show the new release.
<ActionParsnip> powerinside: the guide shows what file to edit to make the OS expect normal upgrades rather than sticking to LTS releases
<raar> it's in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, Prompt=normal
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, i tried to run software center it failed and i tried all this commands still failed help http://paste.ubuntu.com/549086/
<raar> no 'install'
<ubuman> what is a command to list users I want to know why i have 11 users going now
<raar> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<zsharon> w
<rww> ubuman: because the command you're using counts each open terminal as a new user
<zsharon> ubuman: w
<ubuman> I find 11 users troubling
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis whats the command to update grub again?
<trojanking>  i tried to run software center it failed and i tried all this commands still failed help http://paste.ubuntu.com/549086/
<Zvrk> Happy New Year
<raar> trojanking: no 'install'
<ubuman> rww that is odd I run terminals and don't end up with a bunch of different users
<raar> trojanking: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Demolitio> hey guys.... interesting problem here... directly after re-formatting, I am no longer able to connect wirelessly to my router. It decides to disconnect itself after 2 minutes of attempting to connect.
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: awk -F: '{print $1}' /etc/passwd
<Demolitio> I am able to set up/access the network on other machines, and my Windows partition on this machine can also access it. Any ideas?
<trojanking> raar type everything
<rww> ubuman: if you run the 'w' command everyone else told you about, you'll see what I mean ;)
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  tat would be 'update-grub' :)
<Tito0096> oh okay thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: try:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: sudo apt-get install upgrade   won't work
<ubuman> rww I did then commented that I've run terminals in the past and not ended up with them each counted as a user login
<jhon> Demolitio: What is the signal strength?
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: its not finding the Windows partition
<ubuman> rww though i must say pverall the live CD runs better than an install I've seen both
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: do you mean the files on other machines?
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  perhaps check the forums. Its always seen mine here.
<Xin> How do i grep only part of line??
<Demolitio> @jhon: full strength. I'm less than 15 feet away from it right now.
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: or do you share the network on the windows pc
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  could be somthing odd with how your system is partioned. It normally adds 3 different windows parittions here.
<ubuman> Xin ^ has something to do with it
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: as a matter afact windows screwed up grub, so i had to unl=plug the 2ndary drive to boot into ubuntu
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/549090/
<Xin> how?
<Xin> ubuman?
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  you did plug it back in?
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: yup
<Demolitio> Actionparsnip: forget files... I just can't connect wirelessly, period.
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, so will it work now? i mean software center
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  with 2 hd's i let windows keep its MBR on its own hd.. and linux on Its own.. i then use the bios menus to pick what os to boot.
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: can you ping your router?
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  so if grub dosent see windows. i just boot the win hd directly
<jhon> Tito0096 --> Go to synaptic and type in kernel into search box
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: run: sudo apt-get update    first
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: you can also test after that by running:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<jhon> Tito0096: then locate linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<jhon> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 r similar
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: How do I do a "device refresh" on ubuntu?
<Demolitio> Jhon: Full Strength.
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: if both go smooth then you are in business
<trojanking> all went smooth
<jhon> and select mark for reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  cant say that ive ever had to do that.. never noticeds a way to do that.
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: then all is well
<trojanking> but still Software Center Dont come up
<Xin> anyone help? How do i grep part of line? how do i use cut command
<ubuman> trojanking I like to just keep /home on its own partition then no matter w3hat I'm covered
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: because windows boots instead of linux
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: even though its a secoundary drive
<Dr_Willis> Xin:   start with 'man cut' ?  for complex things - you may want to use awk or sed. (or both)
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center   then retry it. I dont use software centre myself
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  tell teh bios to boot the other hd first perhaps?
<Xin> thhnx dr.
<tzenrick> Video Problem:  Thinkpad r50e, broken LCD, video is cloning to external monitor just fine, can't set resolution due to not seeing 2 separate monitors.  Any ideas
<tzenrick> ?
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: doesnt listen haha
<trojan_spike> Tito0096, what does ur grub say?
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, its installing or downloading now
<ubuman> Tito0096 can't you put a boot manager onto your MBR?
<lindow>  sudo apt-get
<me__> i hav problems regarding connecting my airtel datacard carrying bsnl sim in it in connecting net from it?
<jhon> Tito0096: reinstalling the kernel will do an autoscan and will update grub entries accordingly
<trojan_spike> Tito0096, are u able to get instal your ubuntu OS?? or are u on a live cd?
<trojan_spike> Tito0096, into i mean
<Tito0096> I have ubuntu installed
<ubuman> jhon I think they may have 2 HDDs and linux has the mbr on one but windows has the mbr on the other
<Tito0096> I wanted to game, so i made a spare partition on my 2ndary drive and installed Windows on it
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, thanks but i got thisn http://paste.ubuntu.com/549093/
<Tito0096> Windows takes priority on boot
<trojan_spike> Tito0096, and are u in it now?? in the installed ubuntu?
<jhon> well in that case, I d add the windows entry manually to grub.cfg
<jhon> but thats just me:)
<trojanking> still it didn't come up
<trojan_spike> jhon, ::) yes,, thats you
<me__> how can i list virus in my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis>  better to put it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Tito0096> How lol
<Tito0096> I cant read the drive right now for some reason
<ubuman> trojanking OK you installed linux tghen installed windows right? have you tried to put the ubuntu install media back in and done a repair?
<Tito0096> even though i plugged it back in
<ubuman> oh that is for Tito0096
<k4r4mb4> Hi
<trojanking> ubuman, i had windows b4, i just wanted to try ubuntu
<ubuman> when is microsoft going to realize that they're not the only OS on the planet?
<k4r4mb4> How can I check what shells are available on the system?
<trojanking> ubuman, now software center still cant come up
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  chsh command i think is one way to see what  is there
<rww> k4r4mb4: cat /etc/shells
<juk> trojanking: you on stable?
<ubuman> trojanking I'm on a live image in a usb pen right now myself
<Dr_Willis> not everything in   /etc/shells    is installed.. those are just allowable user shells
<dhruvasagar> Happy New Year to All!!!
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: how would i make ubuntu detect the drive again
<ubuman> trojanking ubuntu    3684 20.5  1.3 158684 45996 ?        Sl   13:44   0:03 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center
<k4r4mb4> rww thanks
<rww> Dr_Willis: ah, good point
<rww> k4r4mb4: I was wrong, actually. Listen to Dr_Willis instead ;)
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  see if sudo fdisk -l   shows it...
<trojanking> what
<iwantoknow> hi how can I remove duplicate recourse lists?
<iwantoknow> sorry source list
<trojanking> ubuman, i dont understand
<prabhu> how to install backtrack os
<Mayank> Hello whenever i am trying to install a package with dpkg - i iam getting an error - subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Mayank> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Mayank> I am on Ubuntu server 10.10
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: you can run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   if you want to get rid of those packages which are no longer needed.
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: Nope
<Tito0096> Unless i restart
<ubuman> trojanking you mentioned the program so I decided to run it here
<Tito0096> and that will make Windows load
<rww> prabhu: Backtrack isn't supported in this channel. Try #backtrack-linux.
<ubuman> this wouldn't be half bad if my windows autoraised
<iwantoknow> how can i remove duplicate source.lsit entries?
<prabhu> rww:thank you
<juk> trojanking: what is your lsb_release
<ActionParsnip> iwantoknow: edit the file
<k4r4mb4> How can I check what shell I'm using atm
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  if 'sudo fdisk -l' is not showing the hd with the windowas setup. well you need to reboot/check cables/bios settings
<Tito0096> I unplugged it then plugged it back in to make ubuntu boot lol
<Tito0096> it hanged a bit
<Dr_Willis> iwantoknow:  sources.list is just a text file.. edit it. remove dupes.
<Tito0096> then it went and did its thing
<ubuman> heh i looked under utilities but Ubuntu gives me the option of hiding 6688 technical items out of a total of 6689
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  you are refering to a USB hard drive?
<Tito0096> Sata
<ubuman> gotta lub Ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  you are hot-plugging in sata hard drives?
<Tito0096> lol yeah
<Tito0096> i know
<iwantoknow> I am sorry, could you tell me the comand to edit it? thanks alot
<Tito0096> but it was the only way to get ubuntu to boot
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  thats one way to blow stuff up i guess...
 * Tito0096 gasps
<Dr_Willis> iwantoknow:  with any text editopr you like.
<ubuman> Tito0096 why can't you boot off a CD or USB stick?
<Dr_Willis> iwantoknow:  sudo nano /path/to/file
<iwantoknow> thanks i will figure out
<Tito0096> On a live cd I cant boot into the live cd ubuntu system
<Tito0096> it black screens
<ox3a> hello
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  for nvidia cards i have to use the 'nomodeset' option on the live cd.
<ubuman> Dr_Willis ubuntu really ought to work on that gotcha
<ActionParsnip> iwantoknow: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: thats what i used to get ubuntu to boot out of the black screen
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  its a plymouth/neauvu driver issue from what ive read.
<trojanking> ActionParsnip, see result pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/549095/
<iwantoknow> thanks alot
<trojanking> is there a school to go and learn linux... windows is easy
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: linux is easy too
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  you have allready learned windows.. thats what makes it easy.. many things in windows are very HARD for total beginers to learn
<trojanking> just to fix a problem i have gotten 1million command that dont solve d problem
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  theres books/guides/docs all over the place for linux.
<zsharon> I'm thinking of building xfce4-panel from GIT.  Do I need to uninstall it via apt first?
<red2kic> trojanking: You grew up using Windows. ;)
<trojanking> try and error wastes my time
<ActionParsnip> trojanking: do you have updates running or software centre open?
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  vs windows  where you try 1000 differnt thigns/clicks/menus/reg entries.. that dont fix the problem.
<trojanking> i didn't grow with mac
<ubuman> Dr_Willis well a lot of docs are awfully out of date these days
<trojanking> less than 24hours i cud learn everything with mac
<Dr_Willis> Everything is out of date eventually....
<trojanking> it never opened
<jhon> trojanking: just start getting your system up to date, fixing stuff
<trojanking> i head wants to burst
<jhon> that will bring you up to speed
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: many are wikis, so you can update them yourself
<trojanking> i feel like formatting d drive and stick to windows and mac
<ubuman> Dr_Willis like I've udev issues and what I've seen out there on the topic is a mess
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  but you would gladly spend 20+ hrs learning how to use a new cellphone...
<me__> how can i install kubuntu and i hav installed ubuntu??????? any method from terminal is prefferd
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: where could I access the settings on a live cd?
<trojanking> cellphone takes me 1hr to look
<jhon> me__ : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> me__: or sudo apt-get install kde-core
<trojanking> i want to install skype yahoo messenger all that
<ubuman> ActionParsnip I'm noit a kernel coder and I've never seen the stuff work
<stealthc> sudoku apt-get install
<raar> trojanking: apt-get install skype; apt-get install pidgin
<ubuman> ActionParsnip which is why I'm in an ubuntu live CD right now in fact so I can compare and contrast
<trojanking> i need to go to go to command line and type apt-get and all that
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: well if you do, update the wiki for others to use ;)
<me__> jhon: how much tym will it take to install
<me__> ActionParsnip: how much tym will it take
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: whats your issue with udev?
<ubuman> ActionParsnip nah I'll go off and play Quake
<trojanking> skype didn't work
<red2kic> trojanking: Can you fix a car?
<trojanking> no
<red2kic> trojanking: But do you want to?
<ubuman> ActionParsnip in squeeze its not making my symblinks in /dev
<ActionParsnip> me__: depends how fast your connection is and the speed / type of your storage
<jhon> me__: depends on your internet connection, if you have fast broadband 600 megs will be downloaded fast
<trojanking> no
<ubuman> ActionParsnip though they're all here in 10.10 live and i want to find out why
<trojanking> i dont want to fix a car
<red2kic> trojanking: Okay, then stick with Windows + Mac.
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: squeeze is offtopic here
<ubuman> ActionParsnip not for me it ain't
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: ask in #debian to see why
<ubuman> ActionParsnip they've no idea
<raar> red2kic: I think the old rule 'if your vcr blinks on
<trojanking> u may not belive me red2kic
<raar> red2kic: I think the old rule 'if your vcr blinks on "00:00", you shouldn't use linex' applies :)
<raar> linux*
<red2kic> raar: I rip it out. VCR is outdated technology. :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: then if you need that functionality then debian seems to not be the tool for the job
<trojanking> when i wanted to use windows i learn it my self d first time in my life
<ubuman> ActionParsnip oh you think ubuntu is not without its issues?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: still works though
<dj100500> êó âñåì
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: i never said that did I
<Dr_Willis> Interesting artical - 'too hard is no excuse' ---> http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/its-too-hard-is-no-excuse-43304
<ubuman> ActionParsnip believe me I'd rather fix this than everything I'd have to fix in ubuntu
<trojanking> i was snicking into an office to on pc and the first day i turned on a desktop i used paid to draw a lad
<rww> ubuman: Debian is offtopic for this channel, regardless of whether you happen to be using it.
<jhon> trojanking: if your completely new to Linux first 2-3 months will be a pain, you ll bash your head in the wall a couple times, but if you keep using it you ll get better at it
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: dont put words in my mouth
<trojanking> that is
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Ya. Where can I get latest Harry Potter movie on VCR tape? :(
<ubuman> rww right now I'm in ubuntu 10.10 live
<trojanking> jhon, u just said the answer
<rww> ubuman: Congratulations. Quit bringing up Debian.
<dj100500> q
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: if you need a particular functionality and the distro you have doesnt do it then it may be time to change
<trojanking> 2-3months
<dj100500> unban me pleas on #ubuntu-ru
<ubuman> rww well I'm in 10.10 live to find out some info to configure something in my regular distro I normally run
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: if you have tapes and a tape player, you can watch the tapes. Just because its old doesn't mean it stops working suddenly
<rww> dj100500: ask in #ubuntu-irc for LoCo channel issues
<aaaaaddas> hey, how could i add route from 192.168.0.* to router?
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: you can chroot from Ubuntu liveCD to installed OSes to fix them
<ubuman> ActionParsnip well ubuntu won't play sound in quake at all
<trojanking> jhon, 1month will be a stress to learn something, bcos i want to learn with all my time but this will keep table away from my food, because i use windows to make money
<Dr_Willis> given how old Quake I is.. im suprised it works at all..
<ubuman> ActionParsnip has something to do with pulse audiop and not making /dev/dsp
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: the first quake? How are you running it? how did you install it>
<jhon> trojanking: took me 2-3 months while doing IBO
<Dr_Willis> There are redone/udated versions of the quake engine i recall.
<ubuman> ActionParsnip how does it matter?
<ubuman> ActionParsnip same way i install it in any other distro
<k4r4mb4> how to find out what shell I'm using atm?
<trojan_spike> ActionParsnip, wine runs it
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  echo $SHELL  i think
<trojanking> jhon, u see
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  most likely you are using Bash
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: if you compiled it then its a world different to if youused someone precompiled package etc, why not just answer the question???
<jhon> trojanking: if you have the whole day to yourself, forum reading, wikireading, etc, 2 week s enough
<scotty^> happy new year everyone
<ubuman> ActionParsnip it works in that other unmentionable distro BTW
<k4r4mb4> there are no bash conf files in home dir
<k4r4mb4> I doubt I'm using bash
<trojan_spike> ty scotty^ u too
<raar> red2kic: ok ok, perhaps the rule is a bit old... haven't really heard it mentioned since slackware 8
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:   if you are using Ubuntu. you are using bash...
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: the method of install in Ubuntu will most likely be hugely different from the method in gentoo
<ubuman> ActionParsnip I install it a half a dozen different ways there is more than one engine for the game now you know?
<raar> red2kic: still I think it's a good indicator :)
<Dr_Willis> $ echo $SHELL
<Dr_Willis> /bin/bash
<ubuman> ActionParsnip nah old quake you're building it to run today
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: so, how was it installed?
<k4r4mb4> Thank Dr_Willis
<ubuman> ActionParsnip the more intelligent question to ask would be what engine do you use
<k4r4mb4> I'm using sh
<k4r4mb4> Does anyone know how to enable autocomplete in this sh shell?
<ubuman> ActionParsnip because original quake ain't running on no modern distro today no way hno how
<ActionParsnip> ubuman: I give up, youo failed to answer basic questions so I wont waste anymore time
<ubuman> ActionParsnip I already did you just failed to comprehend it
<ActionParsnip> !away > CripperZ-away
<ubottu> CripperZ-away, please see my private message
<k4r4mb4> chsh gives one only sh shell as a option.I assume only sh shell is installed
<_dj100500> на русском ктонить говорит?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<rww> !ru | _dj100500
<ubottu> _dj100500: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_dj100500> ??
<parolang> Does anyone know how to bring the internet back up from the commandline?  The start/restart commands don't seem to work for me.
<andrewax> fala em ingles criatura!
<_dj100500> мя там почемут забанили(((((((
<BluesKaj> parolang,rtherenet or wifi ?
<andrewax> Говорите английском языке!
<BluesKaj> ethernet
<parolang> wifi
<rww> _dj100500: change your client's ident/GECOS string. "root" is banned from that channel.
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  you run the /etc/bash_completion  script
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  its ran as prt of the normal bash init scripts
<_dj100500> my eng so shity
<ActionParsnip> parolang: sudo service networking stop; sudo service networking start; sudo dhclient3 eth0    is one example
<parolang> andrewax: Is that RUssian?
<yeik> morning everybody
<iwantoknow> is there video configuration file where i can set video modes?
<k4r4mb4> How to run that script?
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  'sh' is normally the system shell.. user shell is normally bash
<ubuman> _dj100500 it not so bad
<k4r4mb4> I tried chsh -s bash gives me not such shell
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  bash completion wont work in sh. only bash..    try '. /etc/bash_completion'
<ActionParsnip> iwantoknow: you can use xrandr or /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  what os did you install ?
<andrewax> seems. At least I was able to translate on google translator
<k4r4mb4> ubuntu
<_dj100500> how to install ubunu whis out cd or dvd i sit from live usb and i want save fucking windows
<parolang> ActionParsnip: See...like I type status networking and it tells me: networking stop/waiting.  It tells me this when internet is up and running, and when it isn't.
<gstiger> hey gibt es sowas wie hier auch auf deutsch
<IdleOne> !language | _dj100500
<ubottu> _dj100500: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  then you goofed up spmting badly.. bash is incluided by default
<scotty^> @iwantoknow - the is xorg.conf, but it's usually not needed these days.
<ubuman> _dj100500 I use usb drive
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  sudo apt-get install bash    perhaps.
<k4r4mb4> what was the command to check the os verions in shell
<ubuman> _dj100500 http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<k4r4mb4> I can not use root
<ActionParsnip> parolang: mine says stop/waiting too, on this system I am typing to you on
<IdleOne> k4r4mb4: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> k4r4mb4: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<gstiger> hallo
<parolang> ActionParsnip: And when I hit start networking when internet isn't running, all it tells me, again, is networking stop/waiting.
<_dj100500> can i install ubuntu whis out dvd or cd
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  so you are on a desktop machine, running ubuntu 10.10? or som,e otjher weird way?
<Dr_Willis> !install | _dj100500
<ubottu> _dj100500: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> _dj100500: you can use usb
<parolang> ActionParsnip: So I've been having to reboot to get internet working again.
<BluesKaj> parolang, sudo dhclient
<andrewax> guys, how is now that issue on processor overheating from ubuntu 10.10 kernel?
<ubuman> parolang pump usually fixes that for me
<ActionParsnip> parolang: try rmmodding the interface driver, then reload it back in then restart networking
<k4r4mb4> maybe it is a gnu-linux, not ubuntu
<k4r4mb4> but it says ubuntu as well
<IdleOne> !usb | _dj100500
<ubottu> _dj100500: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_dj100500> apps compielid for mono can run or .net?
<k4r4mb4> Description:    Ubuntu 10.10 release maverick
<k4r4mb4> it is a ubuntu
<andrewax> @k4r4mb4 cat /etc/issue
<ubuman> k4r4mb4 same ubuntu I am running
<Demolitio> ok, I've managed to connect to my wireless network now by changing the broadcast channel from auto to chan 6..... now I have a new problem.
<Demolitio> I can't appear to connect to the router when the AC cord on the laptop is unplugged? what the!?!?
<k4r4mb4> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<parolang> ubuman: Pump is a command?
<BluesKaj> parolang, or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_dj100500> on usb bt :(
<ubuman> parolang it causes dhcp to get an IP
<parolang> BluesKaj: That's what I used to use on Debian, but it tells me to use the upstart/service commands :/
<ubuman> parolang but I have had a lot of issues with avahi and networkmanager
<andrewax> service servicename start ?
<andrewax> /etc/init.d/service start ?
<BluesKaj> parolang, yeah, but it still works
<ubuman> if both of those apps disapeared tomorrow I wouldn't cry!
<parolang> BluesKaj: Okay, I'll also check out dhclient to see whether that will help me.  I haven't heard of that command before.
<oneliner> so fixing the flash/youtube bugginess in FF boils down to installing opera :/
<BluesKaj> parolang, try sudo dhclient wlan0
<ubuman> oneliner for me it was getting rid of ghash and installing the bin plugin
<ubuman> gnash
<parolang> BluesKaj: Okay, thanks.
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: I am on the live cd currently lol, i got it to boot, how would i update grub again? update-grub doesnt work
<BluesKaj> parolang, assuming your wifi is  set to wlan0
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  you chroot into the installed system and run that.. or you use a command given in the various !fixgrub wiki docs.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<parolang> BluesKaj: I think it is.
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  similer to ------> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<ubuman> I miss how slackware told you how to chroot right in the login message
<ubuman> was handy!
<BluesKaj> parolang, , also ActionParsnip has good advice ...he's actually the expert on networking
<tas> why I can't make permission changes to files in my ntfs partition? how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> I keep all these commands and faq's in my Tomboy Notes - in case anyione wonders. :)
<Dr_Willis> tas:  becase they MUST be set when the fs is mounted..
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not hugely expert but not bad at it :)
<Dr_Willis> tas:  you cant change them on a per file/dir basis after the ntfs is mounted.
<tas> Dr_Willis, so how do I execute it without messsing with fs?
<zjy> 0.0
<BluesKaj> well we need your advice more often than not , ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> :)
<Dr_Willis> tas:  excecute what?
<tas> Dr_Willis, .exe file via wine
<Dr_Willis> tas:  wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<Dr_Willis> tas:  is the easy way
<tas> Dr_Willis, you mean I paste the file there?
<parolang> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip: Yeah...I'm saving a bunch of your comments to a file for when I need it.  I'll have to google rmmodding the interface driver.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  you can run any executable in wine via just telling 'wine /the/path/to/the.exe' and it will get ran.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  theres no need to double click on them
<ubuman> Dr_Willis I used wine once it wasn't that simple
<tas> Dr_Willis, oh
<Dr_Willis> tas:  a cd/dvd would be /media/SOMTHING/setup.exe or similer
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  it  is that simple to get a exe going...
<Dr_Willis> now IF the wine app works.. thats another story.
<ActionParsnip> parolang: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    and read, you will see the driver name, you can then run:  sudo modprobe -r module; sudo modprobe module
<Dr_Willis> the whole 'double click on a .exe it runs in wine' is a relatively 'new' feature.
<your_favorite_ni> ?
<your_favorite_ni> this is pissing me off
<ubuman>  Dr_Willis no it really wasn't I had to use oh what was it called this script that installed a ton of other dlls were they?
<Demolitio> anyone here have wireless connection problems with WPA?
<ubuman> Dr_Willis masybe if you have windows installed it is that easy but if you don't it isn't
<ActionParsnip> your_favorite_ni: keep it family friendly in here please
<stealthc> personally I just use wep
<stealthc> no need for wpa
<peytoniumnitrate> how can u download flashplayer for ubuntu 10.4?
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  the fact you needed to use 'winetricks' dosent  really matter. :)
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: same,but with extra stuff to bolster it :)
<jimcooncat> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<stealthc> if I had the equipment for hacking wep then I have the equipment to make a fake login for your router and do a capture of your password
<jhon> Demolitio: Some wireless cards have problems with using WPA because of their drivers, either use WEP, to solve that or try googling a driver which you need to compile and modprobe, or get ndiswrapper and use windows drivers for your wireless but you loose packet injection capability
<ActionParsnip> peytoniumnitrate: sudo apt-get install flashpluin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  and you DONT need windows installed to run  stuff in wine.  in fact that can make things run worse in wine if you run them from a existing windows install.
<ubuman> Dr_Willis it was only once and a long time ago and I hope i never need to again
<_dj100500> no problems(wpa2)
<rww> stealthc: equipment... like a regular computer with aircrack-ng?
<parolang> ActionParsnip: Okay.  So that restarts the networking driver?
<Guest39628> does anyone know how to config an sftp server. I've been searching for about 4 day's now on how to setup a gui ftp with virtual users
<Dr_Willis> Guest39628:  sftp = ssh i thought..
<ubuman> Dr_Willis thats good because i haven't had windowds installed in about 17 years now
<jhon> so did i Dr_Willis
<stealthc> you setup a webserver with a laptop and spoof the router
 * parolang high fives ubuman.
<ActionParsnip> parolang: it will make the device stop workin, then wake up again. obviously change module for the actual module name
<stealthc> so the user thinks they are connected to the router when they are not
<stealthc> then you get password and can reflash the bios, works great for dlink routers
<Guest39628> I've been looking at gadmin but can't seem to connect locally of via internet
<parolang> ActionParsnip: Okay.  Thanks.
<Maddog420> is there a way to auto mount my slave drive when linux starts up
<stealthc> lol... wep is easy enough but what I just described is almost as easy
<jimcooncat> I'm running 10.10, and cannot see flash videos on youtube. I used flashplugin-installer to get flash when I set this up. What to do?
<stealthc> just use a ubiquity card running back trax
<ubuman> jimcooncat restart your browser?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola, have a new nice new year ... heya
<Demolitio> Jhon: WPA is easier to make a key for :P, especially with guest computers, unfortunately.
<Demolitio> The problem i'm having now- is that apparently, the wireless manager cannot connect when I'm unplugged from AC power. I don't know why... it just does.
<jimcooncat> ubuman, did that, but I've done nothing lately to the setup anyway
<peytoniumnitrate> it says my flash is up to date but youtube still says i need to upgrade
<jhon> Demolitio: sounds like an ACPI function inhibiting the wireless module
<jimcooncat> peytoniumnitrate, exactly
<Dr_Willis> peytoniumnitrate:  you can use html5 for youtube for most videos. and not need flash
<jimcooncat> doing the apt download from adobe site doesn't work
<stealthc> what jhon said, check your power savings settings
<Dr_Willis>  http://youtube.com/html5
<peytoniumnitrate> idk how tht works
<stealthc> although I don't understand why it would do that in ubuntu
<peytoniumnitrate> ok
<_dj100500> unbun me in #ubuntu-ru;)
<tas> Dr_Willis, what will be the link to setup.exe if it was on desktop?
<stealthc> I've never had that problem.... unless it's been a windows box
<Dr_Willis> Guest39628:  i dont reccomend using a ftp server.. use ssh/scp
<shn^> Any idea why ubuntu server keeps returning to dhcp and ip x.x.0.192 instead of the one i specify in interfaces (static)?
<Demolitio> jhon: where can I verify? Sorry, still new to Ubuntu.
<tas> Dr_Willis, Address I mean
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis, is there a way to set html youtube as a default, so links to the videos work?
<ActionParsnip> shn^: hiding a class C address doesnt achieve anything
<stealthc> system--
<stealthc> preferences
<stealthc> power savings
<shn^> ActionParsnip: Doesnt matter, quicker typing
<stealthc> err power management... check there
<DAMN3dg1rl> FloodBot2, have a nice new year :D
<_dj100500> evry kid can crack web
<_dj100500> web sucks
<Dr_Willis> tas:  if its on your  desktop its /home/username/Desktop/whatever.exe  or you can right click onthe exe. and make it executable. then double clicking onit will work
<PostEpochalyptic> how do i cracked web
<_dj100500> (web for wi-fi)
<_dj100500> ;D
<schwizz> lol
<oneliner> wep?
<schwizz> =]
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  http://youtube.com/html5
<stealthc> wep
<parolang> peytoniumnitrate: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash ?
<ubuman> why can't nausieus have a open terminal option?
<tas> Dr_Willis, thanks I got it! :D
<peytoniumnitrate> i joined the html5 trial so if i click on a vid it will play in html5 now?? cause it still isnt working
<peytoniumnitrate> no i havent seen it
<ubuman> it wouldn't be a bad file manager if it did
<schwizz> and i really doubt most people could site down and crack WEP without a tool
<stealthc> and not anybody can crack it you need a network card that can do packet injection
<oneliner> peytoniumnitrate: just get opera
<Demolitio> PostEpochalyptic: hit it with a hammer?
<peytoniumnitrate> what is opera?
<Demolitio> :-)
<stealthc> most computers and newer cards do not support packet injection.
<stanley_> jimcooncat: try installing the Medibuntu package, do a search on google and follow the instructions on their webpage.
<oneliner> a browser that works just fine with flash on ubuntu
<cupis> Peterman, a web browser, like firefox or chrome
<cupis> peytoniumnitrate, as web browser
<aaaaaddas> I could someone help me with route
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  thers addons that let you do stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> stealthc: if you add MAC filters and turn down broadcast power as well as turn off dhcp, it helps wep a lot
<jimcooncat> stanley_, that's still around?
<ActionParsnip> !opera | peytoniumnitrate
<ubottu> peytoniumnitrate: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stealthc> yeah I always do a mac filter
<Dr_Willis> ubuman:  i recall that nautilus-elementry had a built in terminal window also.
<stealthc> explicit allow only for my mac address, which I almost never use
<marrerotkd> hey guys, I need to set the ANT_HOME envairoment variable, someone can tell me where is the install directory of ant?
<aaaaaddas> Could someone help me with route?
<ubuman> Dr_Willis thanks i use xfs
<stealthc> usually I just use other people's routers, lol
<_dj100500> and if kid crack your web he can sniff your traff
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaddas: ask and see
<stealthc> lol that depends dj
<ActionParsnip> marrerotkd: try:   which ant
<Gika> is there a way to show packages with residual config files w/ aptitude or on cli anyway?
<Gika> like synaptic does
<Demolitio> stealthc: don't see any power options for wireless NICs in here... power settings ate at default (sleep after :30, display turnoff in :10.
<marrerotkd> ActionParsnip: thanks
<aaaaaddas> ActionParsnip: ok, id like to add route to route packets from 192.168.0.137 to 192.168.0.254
<Demolitio> *are
<stealthc> yeah I didn't think there would be
<trojanking> please anyone here can connect to to my pc with teamviewer or so to fic
<stealthc> I remember there's a radio rx power setting
<rww> Gika: aptitude search ~c
<trojanking> please anyone here can connect to to my pc with teamviewer or so to fix problems for me
<stealthc> but usually that isn't throttled back in ubuntu's madwifi drivers
<marrerotkd> ActionParsnip: I must put ANT_HOME="/usr/bin/"  ??
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  fix what problem?
<Gika> thanks, rww
<bonjoyee> any way to split a huge mpeg file..which is actually a collection of several others recovered from a handycam?
<Demolitio> stealthc: not apparently in this area.
<marrerotkd> ActionParsnip: or "/usr/bin/ant"  ??
<stanley_> jimcooncat: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<stealthc> in fact
<stealthc> try looking for a channel called madwifi
<stealthc> they might have an answer for you there..
<jimcooncat> stanley_, thanks, but I got html5 working in epiphany. I'm all set
<face_palm> Hello! I'm trying to view irc log files in ubuntu.  Can anyone recommend a log viewer? Thanks a bunch :)
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  dident even knoe ephphany could do that yet. :)
<ubuman> hmm this is annoying
<Nepherius> hey , I'm trying to install something but i get something like folder is owned buy uid 1000 instead of 0
<Nepherius> how do i fix that ?
<stealthc> any idea what kind of wifi card you have?
<aaaaaddas> ActionParsnip: ok, id like to add route to route packets from 192.168.0.137 to 192.168.0.254
<Dr_Willis> face_palm:  log files are just text files.. use a text editor, or more or less command...
<Dr_Willis> Nepherius:  give detailas as to what/how you are installing.
<Nepherius> gnomenu
<ubuman> oh well must be why i use seamonkey ff is trash
<Demolitio> stealthc: have to check somewhere. It's a dell laptop, using a Broadcomm chipset.
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis, have to enable a plugin. It's working good
<face_palm> Dr_Willis: The thing is that there are tags in there like "<span class="irc-date">[11:00]</span> <span class="irc-brown">"
<Dr_Willis> face_palm:  try geany perhaps.
<peytoniumnitrate> i go to click on download for opera and it says this package is virtual... and it wont download
<Dr_Willis> face_palm:  sounds like html code to me.
<Dr_Willis> face_palm:  so use abrowser
<face_palm> Dr_Willis: Ok, Thanks a bunch!
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, you can get opera using the repositories through synaptic
<peytoniumnitrate> idk what that means im new to linux
<aaaaaddas> please, someone, tell me how to add route 192.168.0.137 -> 192.168.0.254
<Dr_Willis> peytoniumnitrate:  fire up the softweare center.. and look for opera in there.
<Lecarsi> how to change hostname DNS with CLI and gedit
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | Lecarsi
<ubottu> Lecarsi: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<schwizz> aaaaaddas: change teh ARP tables
<_dj100500> how difference betwin ls and dir
<peytoniumnitrate> i found synaptic package manager
<stealthc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/651008
<_dj100500> irc lag
<aaaaaddas> schwizz: how to do that
<_dj100500> =20sec
<Lecarsi> how to change DNS with CLI and gedit? I'm blocked from some sites with my ISP DNS.
<_dj100500> pzc
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, what Dr_Willis said... but you need to add the repositories(download locations) to your software sources(from where your software is downloaded by the package manager)
<yeats> _dj100500: ls is the UNIX/Linux equivalent to dir in DOS
<trojanking> please anyone here can connect to to my pc with teamviewer or so to fix problems for me
<Demolitio> stealthc: ah crap.
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, you can see the instructions at http://deb.opera.com
<Nepherius> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-robert" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Nepherius> so how do i fix it ?:)
<trojanking> software center problem
<schwizz> aaaaaaaddas: well if you are just having some fun, search Man in the middle attacks, you can do it that way, but i dont know how to do it the legit way if there is one
<trojanking> Dr_Willis Software Center dont come up i need help who can help me by connect to me PC via teamvier
<Dr_Willis> Nepherius:  you could log out and delete it.. and let it get remade
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  does installing stuff via apt-get work?
<ActionParsnip> Nepherius: sudo chown root /var/tmp/kdecache-robert
<aaaaaddas> schwizz: how to do that?
<Lecarsi> how to change DNS with CLI and gedit? I'm blocked from some sites with my ISP DNS.
<Lecarsi> how to change DNS with CLI and gedit? I'm blocked from some sites with my ISP DNS.
<schwizz> aaaaaadda: google will surely have the answer
<raar> gedit /etc/resolv.conf ?
<BluesKaj> aaaaaddas, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ActionParsnip> Lecarsi: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<peytoniumnitrate> where is software center?
<Dr_Willis> Dns doing the blocking.. that would seem weird
<ActionParsnip> raar: the file is owned by root so will need gksudo
<Dr_Willis> peytoniumnitrate:  its right ther ein the menus...
<peytoniumnitrate> found it!
<Dr_Willis> peytoniumnitrate:  or you can download the .deb from -> http://www.opera.com/download/
<peytoniumnitrate> now i look for opera??
<parolang> Ubuntu should install emacs by default (Apple does)
<raar> ActionParsnip: you are quite right :)
<Dr_Willis> parolang:  apple also dosent have to fit on a 700mb installer cd....
<parolang> Dr_Willis: They don't have installation CDs?
<Bennage> Can anyone help with a messed up drive after a failed attempt at zeroing it?
<ActionParsnip> parolang: it installs vi and nano instead. You can remaster the install ISO if you want and make it install by default
<Lecarsi> Is Ubuntu 11.04 Available in Alpha 1 yet?
<peytoniumnitrate> i cannot find opera in software manager
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/opera-beta-i386/opera_11.00.1156_i386.deb.html
<ActionParsnip> Lecarsi: yes it's alpha 1, discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<Guest6190> how long do i have to wait until i can register the nick i want...i missed the 30 second window again
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, opendns didn't track my IP because Im outside the US. so email failed to comr thru after the IP changed ...opendns is flaky for us.
<ActionParsnip> Guest6190: i'd as in #freenode
<parolang> ActionParsnip: Hmm...vi is bare knuckles, and I can't believe people like gedit
<Guest6190> yes
<ActionParsnip> parolang: i use nano pesonally, works fine
<bonjoyee> any way to split a huge mpeg file..which is actually a collection of several others recovered from a handycam?
<cyberlow> halo
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: try avidemux or kino
<cyberlow> Assalamu'alaikum
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, download from opera.com/download or http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_11.00.1156_i386.deb
<tas> how to mount an .iso file in ubuntu?
<cyberlow> i'am make backtrack 4 RC2
<rww> !iso | tas
<ubottu> tas: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<parolang> ActionParsnip: Nano is (obviously) bare knuckles too.  I think it was supposed to be a Pico clone.
<ActionParsnip> tas: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> parolang: no idea, i just know it does text editting easy enough
<jhon> bonjoyee: there are some programs out there that allow splitting 1 file into smaller ones
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: backtrack isnt supported here
<cyberlow> how to install ubuntu server
<parolang> ActionParsnip: I guess it depends on what sort of text editing you do; and whether a more powerful editor would make thing easier/better for you.
<cyberlow> but its supported full here
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: download and MD5 test the Ubuntu Server ISO, burn it slowly (or transfer to uSB) then boot. The server doesn't come with desktop so install the desktop OS if you want an X server (GUI desktop)
<rs0832> bonjoyee, i have heard of mpgsplit.. you can check it out
<peytoniumnitrate> i need an application to open the opera package and gDebi isnt working
<ActionParsnip> parolang: exactly, tool for the job ;)
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, use dpkg
<ActionParsnip> peytoniumnitrate: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: jhon: this is a 27gb mpeg file...recovered from handycam using photorec...which is actually a collection of numerous small clips...but photorec recovered all the data as a single file!
<cyberlow> how yo install tar.gz file type
<Nepherius> thanks that worked
<parolang> ActionParsnip: Yeah, except all the tools are written in elisp :D
<parolang> cyberlow: Install what?
<ActionParsnip> parolang: as long as it works ok it can be written in pascal for all I care
<cyberlow> .tar.gz
<rs0832> peytoniumnitrate, use 'cd' in a terminal to browse to the location of the file and then use the command sudo dpkg -i opera_11.00.1156_i386.deb
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: jhon: rs0832: anyway i can recover/split these individual clips?
<_dj100500> lags
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: backtrack isnt supported here
<jhon> cyberlow: tar.gz is a compressed file
<parolang> cyberlow: tar.gz is an archive file...type tar zxvf blah.tar.gz to unpack.
<jhon> like zip or rar in windows
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: all i can recommend is avidemux and such, i dont do any video editting at all
<cyberlow> no, i do it as my pc more
<rs0832> bonjoyee, http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=mpgsplit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<cyberlow> and try ubuntu 10.10
<cyberlow> what's new at ubuntu 10.10?
<parolang> cyberlow: New font :)
<cyberlow> :)) nice
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-has-been.html
<rs0832> bonjoyee, sorry , here - http://www.go2linux.org/trim-cut-join-split-mp3-files-with-linux
<stealthc> bonjoyee -- run windows in vbox and use tmpegenc
<_dj100500> who registed on antichat?
<jhon> bonjoyee: avidemux is your choice
<parolang> cyberlow: I'm still on 10.04 though...I try to keep things stable, and upgrade when I find I need to.
<tas> How to tell terminal an address which has comma or space in it?
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: jhon: rs0832:when i play this file using mplayer...the counter correctly resets at the end of each individual clip..any way i can dump this to  individual clips?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, or anyone else know;edgeable about alsamixer ...how to save the settings , seems impossible
<cyberlow> parolang : nice coice
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-cutsplit-video-using-avidemux.html
<jhon> bonjoyee: what format it is in?
<rs0832> bonjoyee, what did you use to recover the data?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: photorec
<bonjoyee> jhon: its a mpg (dvd high quality)
<jhon> bonjoyee: Is it raw mpeg2?
<cyberlow> Are substitute powerful dreamweaver in ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> jhon: how can i find that out?
<jhon> how long is it?
<cyberlow> Are substitute powerful dreamweaver in ubuntu?
<cyberlow> are nothing?
<bonjoyee> jhon: on the handycam, these were individual clips in mpeg2 format.
<jhon> ok ...
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: bluefish maybe
<jhon> so why not just copy those mpeg2 down
<jhon> from the camp
<bonjoyee> jhon: but photorec recovered all these clips as 27gb file!
<jhon> cam
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: or kompozer
<parolang> cyberlow: Yeah...I've heard of bluefish, but I don't know how WYSIWYG it is.
<cyberlow> bluefish not an UI, but there is script only
<bonjoyee> jhon: the handycam was formated accidentally!
<jhon> gr8
<cyberlow> yeah, without WYSIWYG
<jhon> well all i can suggest is
<jhon> open it with avidemux
<jhon> and cut it into smaller pieces
<cyberlow> kompozer is only HTML?
<root__> hey, iv installed backtrack 4
<root__> now im a real h4xor
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: try websearching some, there are tonnes of guides with people suggesting open equivelants, you can also search software centre
<cyberlow> but compozer didn't run PHP Script?
<ActionParsnip> root__: backtrack is offtopic here
<rs0832> bonjoyee, is an archive manager able to open the file?
<jhon> and if your a dreamweaver fan, you can always try to run the windows version in WINE if that is what you REALLY want
<Shruikhan> Hallo.... can i troll someone?
<bonjoyee> jhon: hmm...see when playing the file with mplayer...the clip timer actually detects the clips and resets to 00 when starting a new one...can i use this to split the files somehow?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: no
<parolang> cyberlow: Honestly, I don't know how many real web designers really use WYSIWYG systems like Dreamweaver/Frontpage.
<ActionParsnip> Shruikhan: whats the point?
<jhon> bonjoyee: you wont know how its working
<jhon> until you open it with avidemux
<jhon> sudo apt-get install avidemux
<jhon> will install it
<ki_van> Happy new year from Japan !
<cyberlow> I am very confused ubumtu wear to work, because I am a web developer. I really need a web software
<parolang> cyberlow: Hmm...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanta_Plus
<tas> anyone guide me?? I am trying to install photoshop via wine, but nthing happes after it says initializing photoshop..
<rs0832> bonjoyee, hmm what is the mime type?(check in the properties>general) does it match?(mpg)
<Stava> After a while Docky wont stay on top of maximized windows (http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2566/screenshotnx.png). How do I (permanently) fix this? :o
<JyZyXEL> how do i re-enable a device that libata has disabled cause of a timeout on hard reset?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: its a 27gb file..the properties windows goes beserk!
<cyberlow> can ubuntu to make hacking?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | tas
<ubottu> tas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> cyberlow: any OS can with tools etc
<bonjoyee> rs0832: output of "file" is : /media/My Passport/testdisk/recup_dir.1/f2310016.mpg: MPEG sequence, v4, still texture (missing profile header)
<cyberlow> but i like ubuntu any more =D
<ActionParsnip> !away > Aaron5367|detach
<ubottu> Aaron5367|detach, please see my private message
<rs0832> bonjoyee, you can see if this contains anything useful.. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/After_Using_PhotoRec
<Dr_Willis> tas run wine installer.exe and look for error messagesd also..
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: I got it all settled
<Tito0096> thanks fot the help
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  great..  :) I cant even rember what the problem was....
<Dr_Willis> But that dosent mean i wont send you the bill...... :P
<Tito0096> haha
 * Tito0096 Runs away
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: Grub booting problem, windows taking over etc ..
<trojanking> cry for help, my stupid ubuntu dont show password on login scree
<piyushmishra> what's your new year's resolution?
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  it pays to learn grub-fu skills..
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  you mean it dosent echo *'s ? or dosent work
<_oldgoat> need some tech help on creating an image of my netbook so i can create the same on another netbook
<bonjoyee> rs0832: have checked that earlier..
<zsharon> piyushmishra: 1280x1024
<trojanking> i reboot computer
<Tito0096> Dr_Willis: It pays to prepare for windows installs haha
<trojanking> i reboot computer when trying to fix software center problem since then ubuntu has stopped to show me password field... meaning i can not login to desktop
<_dj100500> what wubi.exe
<zsharon> do you mean, "what is it"?
<trojanking> oooh ubuntu why u tread me bad,,
<trojanking> Ubuntu hates me why?
 * Airliner_Guy installed 11.4 and i can't get it to talk to Windoze, how come nmbd isn't going?
<Dr_Willis> Tito0096:  i use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and tell it to install grub to the HD and to a small flash drive. that way i can boot the flash drive and get booted to the system. In case grub dies
<Tito0096> Ooooooo
<SwedeMike> Airliner_Guy: you should go to #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 talk.
<Tito0096> interesting, i may have to try that some day lol
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  go to console (alt-ctrl-f1) login, do 'sudo service gdm stop' then 'startx'
<Dr_Willis> trojanking:  thats one other way to login
<livingdaylight>  installed ubuntu10.10 but it froze during install. I rebooted to find ubuntu installed nonetheless. I've installed all updates and system is current and apparently faultless. However, on each boot-up it says that lib/modules cannot be loaded; are missing. Is there a way to diagnose and fix from here or do I need to reinstall?
<_oldgoat> need some tech help on creating an image of my netbook so i can create the same on another netbook using ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  proberly safest to reinsatll.. If the isntaller crashed.. its hard to tell what dident get done.
<Dr_Willis> _oldgoat:  'dd' command can make hard drive image files.
<Dr_Willis> !clone | _oldgoat
<ubottu> _oldgoat: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, can't diagnose and install missing bits??
<Dr_Willis> _oldgoat:  dd will make an EXACT copy..
<mb543> hi all
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  not very easially and how can you be 100% sure you got them all
<livingdaylight> ok, thx :(
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  the /lib/moduiles are part of the kernel packages.. you could try reinstalling the kernels.
<cyberlow> jancok
<_oldgoat> yes, but how do i copy that set of files to a CD so it is bootable as an install disk for other machines (identical machines)
<Dr_Willis> _oldgoat:  mondo
<cyberlow> koen jancok kabeh, asu mbokne ancok
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, during the updates new (latest) kernel modules got installed but still get the error message. Weirdly, haven't encountered any actual problems running Ubuntu
<cyberlow> ubuntu jancok tekan kanonikal asu
<_oldgoat> mondo?
<rs0832> bonjoyee, you are looking for a demultiplexer
<cyberlow> koen iku podo ngomong GATEL ta rek
<rs0832> bonjoyee, the reason your file is 27 gb is because it is multiplexed, which means you need a demultiplexer to get back the individual files
<milamber> _oldgoat: you may want to look into clonezilla
<nprezident> hello
<jack> !кг
<cyberlow> kok gak onok seng nyauti yo
<jack> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<omni> hey guys i have a question. I want to change all the files in a certain directory whose owners uid is 1006 to 2002. How can i do that?
<_oldgoat> I tried clonzilla, but I cannot burn a cd/dvd from it
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  could be old kernel has the issues..
<dev2> how do I open an lzma file?
<rs0832> bonjoyee, a tool that has demultiplexing ability is mpgtx
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  remove any old kernels. perhaps
<nprezident> can someone here please tell me how to update my kernel ?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: thank you..ill check that
<rs0832> bonjoyee, :)
<Dr_Willis> nprezident:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (last is optional)
<Dr_Willis> nprezident:  that will be the latest of everything from the repos.
<nprezident> ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> nprezident:  same way you update/upgrade anything else...
<piyushmishra> zsharon: I was looking for that res but got this one
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, how does one remove kernels?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  via package maanger, or i cheat and use ubuntu-tweak
<nprezident> ok if that's the case it doesn't work
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, tell me more?
<zsharon> livingdaylight: pass to the quotient (oh this isn't #math..)
<nprezident> i want to upgrade to linux-2.6.36.2 from 2.6.35-24-generic i installed .36.2 just don't know how to upgrade it
<ylmf> buhaui
<nprezident> hello ? is anybody their ?
<rs0832> nprezident, if you installed it, run sudo update-grub and you will get an additional boot menu option
<nprezident> no i didn't install it i only downloaded it from the site www.kernel.org
<nprezident> unziped it
<rs0832> nprezident, boot into that boot option to startup with the updated kernel
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  install and try ubuntu-tweak it has a clean up feature.
<Dr_Willis> gotta run
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<rs0832> nprezident, those need to be compiled..
<jhon> nprezident: you dont have to download the latest kernel from kernel.org
<rs0832> nprezident, did you check for it in the repos?
<nprezident> i only downloaded it the problem i don't know how to install it, yes i checked in the repos and it didn't show up
<Guest64562> hlooo
<jhon> you can ofc but that needs to be set up, compiled, and properly linked
<Asigottech> hey, anybody know where the Xsplash folders been moved to in 10.10
<AnggaDj98> gobbe: hi, i tried wacom driver yesterday, but my bamboo pen & touch does not recognize my touch but does recognize the pen. Can you help me awhile?
<nprezident> how do i compile ?
<rs0832> nprezident, there should be a readme/install file in the archive.. you normally follow the instructions there
<jhon> nprezident: http://www.sysdesign.ca/guides/linux_kernel.html
<nprezident> lol there is and that's why im here
<nprezident> im going to try again
<rs0832> nprezident, k :) good luck.. if you need help, you can ask one of us
<_joey> why is ubuntu so popular?
<nprezident> ok thanx
<subz3r0> _joey, why not?
<induz> वहात िस ाचतुाललय ऽेदिाॐिकि??
<_joey> there should be a reason
<induz> what is actually Mediawiki?
<rs0832> _joey, because it;s free, well and actively developed
<rs0832> induz, it is the software that powers wikipedia
<subz3r0> _joey, it just roxx. its stable and reliable
<induz> do I have to download it??
<_joey> there are many free linux distrubtions being actively developed
<rs0832> induz, nope
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<induz> oic
<induz> some one told me to download it so i thought of asking/
<subz3r0> _joey,  ubunutu has a outstanding support, much better than other distributions
<Asigottech> _joey, there are indeed, and each has ther good and bad points, Ubuntu Linux happens to be well setup and supported for Desktops and Servers and based on the solid Debian system
<_joey> subz3r0 it is relatively new
<rs0832> induz, don;t worry you dont need to.. it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<AnggaDj98> _joey its 6 years old already
<induz> rs0832, still have not found out how to type ग्यान on OO
<Asigottech> _joey, no, its not even close to be being relevalty new
 * _joey thinks he knows why  it became popular
<AnggaDj98> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_joey> Asigottech: yes it is
<subz3r0> let us know _joey
 * Asigottech note to self , do not feed the Troll
 * subz3r0 s curious
<_joey> in comparison to slackware, fedora, opensuse, debian
 * AnggaDj98 thinks Ubuntu is popular for its continuous support, nice UI, and its power user ability
<IdleOne> Please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * AnggaDj98 likes ubuntu
<indystorm> hi
<AnggaDj98> !ot
<_joey> it's popular because it has been modelled after most popular distro
<AnggaDj98> go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_joey> with one exception
<AnggaDj98> dont chat about it here
<rs0832> induz, hmm sorry, i am not really experienced with localisations/translations/dictionaries... you can ask on the open office channel though, i think they might be able to help
<_joey> why not?
<AnggaDj98> !ot | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> _joey: you are offtopic, this channel is for support not discussion of popularity
<_joey> !ot AnggaDj98
<cdbs> _joey: Such ?s are more welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<AnggaDj98> ?
<subz3r0> _joey,  go spam somewhere else
<cdbs> _joey: and you're adding to the channel backlog
<trojanking_> I love ubuntu because it stresses my brain
<ryan_languagelab> hi. I have an intel integrated graphics card and an nvidia card. Is it possible to use both? I would prefer to use whatever card has better linux support.
<cdbs> !ot > trojanking_
<ubottu> trojanking_, please see my private message
<_joey> bollocks, look how much flood you are generating
<rs0832> _joey, this channel needs to be kept clear of offtopic discussions so that anyone who needs help can get it properly.. for this reason, the #ubuntu-offtopic channel exists
<_joey> I only type 5-6 sentences
<AnggaDj98> You are offtopic _joey go to #ubuntu-offtopic by typing /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<subz3r0> ryan_languagelab, use the nividia card. the support is just awesome :)
<AnggaDj98> !enter | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr4c4n> ryan_languagelab: I have always had good luck with my nvidia cards
<IdleOne> AnggaDj98: Please stop.
<_joey> shush already
<AnggaDj98> IdleOne: ok
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, NIVDIA and INTEl have good support, the Nividia (Im using one now) will be supported and prob better
<ryan_languagelab> dr4c4n, subz3r0: thanks. How can I specify linux to use the nvidia driver only?
<ryan_languagelab> i've had a lot of problems trying to get the nvidia card working.
<dr4c4n> ryan_languagelab: it usually comes up in proprietary drivers, and nvidia has an excellent section on their website for drivers of all their card models
<induz> rs0832, do u know how can i get into OO chaneel
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, no need to, it will offer to install the driver and it will install an offical cp for you
<IdleOne> !register > induz
<ubottu> induz, please see my private message
<dr4c4n> ryan_languagelab: there's usually a hardware drivers option under system, if you don't see that
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, Basicly Ubuntu will ask you if you want it to donwload and install it all for you, you say yes and enter password and you is dun
<JyZyXEL> how do i re-enable a device that libata has disabled cause of a timeout on hard reset?
<IdleOne> induz: after you register and identify (see the msg from ubottu ) you can /join #openoffice.org
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: option in BIOS?
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech:  my major concern is that when i orginally installed the proprietary driver, it woudl flas "_" and not load
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: what?
<ryan_languagelab> let me see I might still have the X.org log file
<BluesKaj> induz, did it ever occur to you to type #openoffice , then click on it ?
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: does it still show up as a device?
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, you do not need to install it, Ubuntu will do it for you mainly, no probs like there where a few years ago, Im using one now
<subz3r0> ryan_languagelab, what version of ubuntu?
<rs0832> induz, if you are having problems joining the oo channel, see IdleOne 's message above ^^ if you want to know the open office channel name, see the list of oo channels at http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<ryan_languagelab> subz3r0: 10.10, nvidia gt 330m
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: yeah
<subz3r0> ryan_languagelab, should be no problem, as it will be installed automaticly after you hit yes
<Rami1983> hello
<subz3r0> hello Rami1983
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: you just can't read from it cause its disabled by libata
<ryan_languagelab> ok i will try this out
<induz> #openoffice
<ryan_languagelab> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, if you have already installed 10.10 just goto system - prefrences - apperance and click on advanced, then click on medium and go from there
<IdleOne> ryan_languagelab: System > Administration > Additional drivers should offer to install any 3rd party drivers
<subz3r0> ryan_languagelab,  follow Asigottech steps
<IdleOne> *that are supported*
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: enable from grub command line?
<JyZyXEL> ??
<Rami1983> i dd"ed" accedentliy my usb mp3 player and it doesn't work anymore? how should i format it now?
<JyZyXEL> you can do that?
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: libata.atapi_enabled=1
<JyZyXEL> where do you give the device?
<trojanking_> please how can i get mass mailling software for ubuntu if i want to send a campaigne or advert
<ryan_languagelab> IdleOne: the only additional drivers I am getting is a modem
<subz3r0> Rami1983, FAT filesystem should be used
<IdleOne> ryan_languagelab: you can try what Asigottech suggested
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: this is for a dvd drive: but perhaps similar settings may work for you: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/SATA_CD_DVD.html
<subz3r0> fat16 or 32, just try it
<trojanking_> please how can i get mass mailling software for ubuntu if i want to send a campaigne or advert
<IdleOne> Rami1983: install gparted and then format to fat
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech: not seeing an advanced option in appearance
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: how does that have anything to do with this?
<Rami1983> thanks
<Rami1983> but i get this message
<rs0832> trojanking_, you can use libmail-bulkmail-perl from synaptic or any other mailing list program
<Rami1983> Error creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, start=0, size=1938817024, type=0x0c
<Rami1983> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=1938817024)
<Rami1983> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<Rami1983> looking at part 0 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<FloodBot2> Rami1983: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rami1983> new part entry
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: it's added to kernel boot parameters: well if it's disabled by libata - then u must enable it
<subz3r0> Rami1983, stop pasting more than 3 lines
<subz3r0> use pastebin.com instead
<IdleOne> ryan_languagelab: do you see Visual Effects?
<ibrahim> cc
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: "it" being what?
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: the device that you were saying was disabled after a hard reset
<ryan_languagelab> IdleOne: yes I've tried to switch to "Normal" but it says it doesn't work... is there a log file I can check?
<subz3r0> .var/log
<IdleOne> ryan_languagelab: what card do you have?
<subz3r0> ./var/log
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: well the article you showed me had nothing to do with it
<ryan_languagelab> IdleOne: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, visual effect s sorry
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, just click on visual effcts then medium and the drivers search screen apears
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: it has to do with enabling libata to run those devices at kernel boot from grub
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: what type of device are you trying to enable?
<JyZyXEL> libata is enabled obviously
<danishman> happy newyear
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech: yes it fails
<JyZyXEL> dr4c4n: a block device
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, it will then search and list a beta driver and a recomended driver, selct the recomended one and it does the rest
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech: it doesn't do that... is there any other dialog i can use?
<rgb247> I have a question
<rgb247> how can I login as root in Gnome interface on ubuntu 10.10
<ryan_languagelab> "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<induz> I joined OO channel but...
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, sorry, from bash run /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<rgb247> to make some changes at nvidia cpanel
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: perhaps: http://www.kernel.org/doc/htmldocs/libata.html ? I'm not sure. I've not run into that problem
<trojanking_> rs0832 how do i get to the file
<induz> I getting used to Ubuntu slowly but steadily
<dr4c4n> JyZyXEL: good luck & happy new year
<Chousuke> rgb247: you shouldn't. instead run whatever application you need as root.
<Asigottech> rgb247, with a admin password ?
<rs0832> trojanking_, what file?
<Chousuke> rgb247: by using gksudo
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech:  the problem is it's only listing a modem
<rgb247> I know the admin password, but I don't know where to type it
<nprezident> is their a way where i can just back up all my files into a tar from my /home/myname > ) just thought about before my computer gets mad at me and delete everything ?
<Chousuke> rgb247: most applications should prompt you for admin access when you need it.
<trojanking_> the limbs mailer
<rs0832> trojanking_, from synaptic
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, your card is connected properley ?
<trojanking_> k
<rgb247> yes, but for example, I want to make some changes at nvidia graphic card and it doesn't saves after restart
<jbatista> hi
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, run lspci and look for it from bash
<rw1> hey all and a happy new year
<jbatista> is there a way to manually(!!) reconfigure a python package (without resorting to the dpkg system) ?
<rgb247> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Chousuke> rgb247: the most straightforward way to do that is to run "gksudo /path/to/nvidia_tool" from the terminal.
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech: I do have http://paste2.org/p/1171105 in my blacklist.conf
<jbatista> in this case, it's lazr.restfulclient
<jbatista> because I can't get apport-bug to work
<Chousuke> rgb247: of course, you'll have to find out that path by yourself since I have no idea what it actually is.
<IdleOne> ryan_languagelab: I think nvidia-current should support your card
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, hash out or remove the nividia entry
<erUSUL> nprezident: « tar czf /path/to/somewhere/safe/my_home_backup.tgz /home/username » ( do it from recovery mode or a livecd )
<nprezident> thanx erUSUL
<azizLIGHTS> the 10.10 livecd doesnt have macchanger by default?
<Shakka_Z> how can i slow the log refresh rate to reduce access to my drive?
<ryan_languagelab> Asigottech, IdleOne: I will give this a go...
<Asigottech> azizLIGHTS, use ifconfig or apt-get install macchanger
<ryan_languagelab> sorry which entry should I commend out?
<azizLIGHTS> what is it mean to enable universe
<ryan_languagelab> nvidiafb or nouveau?
<azizLIGHTS> how to enable component universe
<IdleOne> !repos | azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<azizLIGHTS> can this be scripted?
<Asigottech> ryan_languagelab, all graphic card related
<azizLIGHTS> i want to enable component universe, sudo apt-get install maccchanger, use macchanger to randomize mac address, and ifconfig eth up
<azizLIGHTS> all in script
<nprezident> you ppl are great lol
<kevin__> Anyone able to help me with an NFS problem?
<azizLIGHTS> so, is it possible to add this universe repo via script?
<IdleOne> azizLIGHTS: if you read the link ubottu gave you and enabled universe you could be done in 3 minutes
<ZykoticK9> azizLIGHTS, are you sure Universe isn't already enabled?  I believe it is by default.  "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and look for a line similar to 'deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid universe' this indicates that it is enabled.
<azizLIGHTS> which one
<IdleOne> !repos > azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS, please see my private message
<azizLIGHTS> ZykoticK9: checking
<Asigottech> azizLIGHTS, why ?
<azizLIGHTS> i see maverick-updates maverick-security and multiverse
<azizLIGHTS> in sources.list
<ZykoticK9> azizLIGHTS, be sure to start from the top
<azizLIGHTS> oh whoops
<azizLIGHTS> yeah, universe is there
<azizLIGHTS> hm
<azizLIGHTS> then how come apt-get complains that macchanger not there
<trojanking_> rs0832 i do i find the mass mailling softwares in synaptic
<azizLIGHTS> E: unable to locate package macchanger
<ZykoticK9> azizLIGHTS, "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<Shakka_Z> is there a config file for ./var/log files? I want to slow the refresh rate, therefore reduce disk write rate.
<ryan_languagelab> IdleOne: okay so now when I try to run nvidia-settings, it says I do not appear to be running the NVIDIA X driver
<azizLIGHTS> sudo apt-get update
<azizLIGHTS> er. wrong window sory
<ryan_languagelab> it says to run nvidia-xconfig
<madscientist032> anyone know of a jailbreak irc channel
<IdleOne> ryan_languagelab: run: nvidia-xconfig
<ryan_languagelab> but I'm confused because I thought ubuntu was moving away from x.org files
<ZykoticK9> ryan_languagelab, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" will create an xorg.conf file
<rs0832> trojanking_, type 'mailing list' in the quick search.. and look through the results for mailing list servers/daemons... a good mailing list manager is sympa
<ZykoticK9> ryan_languagelab, not for proprietary drivers
<cfont> ciao a tutti :)
<ZykoticK9> !it | cfont
<ubottu> cfont: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mortal> hello. is it possible to load ubuntu to ramdisk and stop the laptop hd
<superduper> mortal, yes
<Frenk> Hey, how can I test my server under high-load?
 * azizLIGHTS waits for headers patiently at 99%
<mortal> superduper: are there any guides?
<Frenk> I mean how can I create a high-load on my server to test the stability?
<WeThePeople> mortal, you can load knoppix to ram...start there i guess
<azizLIGHTS> ddos yourself?
<erUSUL> Frenk: do a kernel compile with may threaths. make -j15 or something ( deopending on the number of cores/cpu's )
<Frenk> azizLIGHTS: I do not have a botnet =)
<azizLIGHTS> ZykoticK9: unfortunately, after sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install macchanger i still get "E: Unable to locate package macchanger"
<erUSUL> Shakka_Z: look at (r)syslog configuration
<ZykoticK9> azizLIGHTS, sorry I can't explain that.  Best of luck.
<erUSUL> !find macchanger
<ubottu> Found: macchanger, macchanger-gtk
<erUSUL> !info macchanger
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-6 (maverick), package size 86 kB, installed size 316 kB
<azizLIGHTS> hmmm, so whats going on here?
<Frenk> !offtopic azizLIGHTS
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone !
<azizLIGHTS> eh?
<dev_urandom> does anyone here have a tablet pc without a keyboard running ubuntu?
<LunaVorax> The convert_dxa.sh script in the ScummVM tools 1.2.0 seems pretty outdated
<azizLIGHTS> it exists as a package but doesnt show for me ? how come
<dev_urandom> you know, touch only
<azizLIGHTS> can i get it externally?
<LunaVorax> It relies on wine with the RAD video tools only to convert the smk to png+wav while ffmpeg can do it very simply
<dev_urandom> i think that ubuntu sucks at tablet pc support
<dev_urandom> what about making an unofficial ubuntu version for touch devices?
<eueuueue> hi, do you guys know any good video editors?
<madscientist032> i know this isnt the best channel for this, but i'm looking for a good room for jailbreaking support
<dev_urandom> eueuueue: change nickname please, it's hard to type ;P
<LunaVorax> eueuueue, what os ?
<oystein> kdenlive is pretty good
<compdoc> theres supposed to an ubuntu tablet coming out
<rs0832> eueuueue, pitivi and avidemux
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dev_urandom> yeah...
<BluesKaj> dev_urandom, use thetab key to finish the nick
<LunaVorax> eueuueue, OpenShot
<ZykoticK9> dev_urandom, eue(TAB) what's hard about that?
<pat> WHat's the quickest way to make something (denyhosts in this case) start at boot?  update rc something but I'm not sure exactly
<azizLIGHTS> is it deb files that you install on ubuntu?
<n0wje> Happy New Year everyone!
<ryan_languagelab> IdleOne: okay... I should have said from the start that I've tried to fix this a bunch of times but I always end up with the error I just got: http://paste2.org/p/1171116 ... here is the X.org nvidia-xconfig generated: http://paste2.org/p/1171118 .... here is the output of lspci: http://paste2.org/p/1171119
<dev_urandom> thx
<LunaVorax> kdenlive is bloated imho
<rs0832> azizLIGHTS, yes
<ryan_languagelab> basically it says "No screens found"
<dev_urandom> but Ubuntu Tablet, or how do you call it, will surely have Unity
<Shakka_Z> erUSUL: i'm not that experienced, i cant't find (r)syslog, where is it?
<erUSUL> Shakka_Z: /etc/syslog.conf  ?
<ryan_languagelab> okay I may havr to use Option "ignoreABI" "True" in my xorg.conf
<dev_urandom> why don't we change a lot in Ubuntu 10.10 interface to make it good for touch devices?
 * DavidCameron eats shit.
<dev_urandom> bigger buttons, everything in one place, y'know
<madscientist032> i'm trying to jailbreak my ipod touch but the vids on youtube and random forum posts aren't heliping me out
 * DavidCameron rides cock until the morning.
<Frenk> Could you do me a favour and nmap or just load this IP: 88.198.57.242. I am the administrator and I just want to see the server under high-load to test my settings. Would be great.
<Shakka_Z> erUSUL: thanks!!!! you made my day!
<BIGBAMBU> hi sometimes my ubuntu 10.10 start without default theme how can fix the problem
<erUSUL> Shakka_Z: probably you want /etc/rsyslog.conf and /etc/rsyslog.d/* too
<madscientist032> nevermind im good found a channel peace out
<Frenk> Shakka_Z: use updatedb and then locate (something) you search for (filenames only)
<erUSUL> Frenk: i would not count a symple net scan as "high load"
<sorush201> any one know of a webcam that works with linux and its new and high def?
<Shakka_Z> Frenk: thanks
<Frenk> erUSUL: I just want to test it. I aso could upload post to 4chan with a link to my server >D But I want to see the servers load under port-scans at the moment. So it would be great if people would do this to 88.198.57.242. I am the admin so this is not illegal.
<ryan_languagelab> I am trying to load the nvidia graphics driver but I am getting "No screens found" -- is it appropriate to post bounties in here for helping to solve issues?
<Frenk> ryan_languagelab: pastebin
<Toph> in ubuntu 10.10, where are the application executables stored?
<tsimpson> Frenk: just saying "I am the admin" is not proof of ownership, and port scans are not illegal anyway
<ryan_languagelab> Freeaqingme: http://paste2.org/p/1171116
<rs0832> Toph, normally application executables are stored in /usr/bin
<KM0201> Toph: not really sure. /usr/bin maybe?
<ryan_languagelab> Frenk: this is lspci for nvidia http://paste2.org/p/1171119
<Toph> ok,, thanks
<hjk> chat.freenode.net/#makerbot
<KM0201> ryan_languagelab: so is that a really old device, or a really new device?
<devkorcvince> Happy New Year
<hjk> Hyppy New Year to all
<ryan_languagelab> KM0201: it's pretty new I think
<KM0201> ok..
 * Tito0096 is away: I'm either AFK or jerking it, I will get back ASAP.
<Frenk> tsimpson: Agree ) But noone can actually prove hes the admin. Yeah agree that its not illigal. I just want to test my snort-psad settings not only by using my IP
<tsimpson> !away > Tito0096
<ubottu> Tito0096, please see my private message
<Shakka_Z> erUSUL: thanks, you gave me good clues. I'll do my homework and learn about it.
<madsj> I have symlinks to the libjava-plugins under /usr/lib/firefox, but they're not working (they're pointing to Sun's version)
<AuroN> o.O
<madsj> and the links in /etc/alternatives are not broken
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<alpha> When running tiger I get this FAIL (is this serious?): Installed file `/var/lib/ghc-6.12.1/package.conf.d/package.cache' checksum differs from installed package 'ghc6'.
<jbatista> hi people
<AuroN> !lista
<jbatista> does anyone know how to MANUALLY configure the python packaging installation ?
<IdleOne> madsj: update-alternatives --config java
<jbatista> I'm having trouble with apport-bug (ubuntu-bug)
<AuroN> !salir
<jbatista> and I've traced it to python-lazr.restfulclient
<madsj> IdleOne: already pointing to sun
 * Tito0096 is back (gone 00:03:36)
<eueuueue> nah, couldn't use any of those, I never edited a video before, isn't a tutorial somewhere? T.T?
<jbatista> jbatista
<ryan_languagelab> Frenk: do you have any suggestions for the "No screens found"
<erUSUL> Shakka_Z: no problem; good luck
<rgb247> Happy new year !
<Kwiz> same to u
<usuario> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | usua
<ubottu> usua: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ryan_languagelab> I am having an issue with the nvidia driver and "no screens found" ...does anyone have any advice troubleshooting this problem?
<complete> Good Evening Ubuntu! Before 2010 finally dies, i have a question: Whats a good way to find all files that contain the word "cheese" but not the word "coke"?
<iLinux> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iLinux> !offtopic | complete
<ubottu> complete: please see above
<Gnea> iLinux: wrong.
<xangua> iLinux: ¿¿¿
<iLinux> owff..
<iLinux> heehehehe
<iLinux> sorry
<complete> iLinux: did this year somebody already tell you, that you suck?
<Gnea> complete: find / -name "*cheese*"
<iLinux> nope...
<iLinux> complete: Nope
<complete> iLinux: looks like good send me here to do it in the last minute.
<iLinux> ok, ok
<iLinux> fine
<iLinux> i was wrong and blah blah blah
<iLinux> continue..
<jbatista> anyone? :(
<Gnea> complete: just ignore iLinux, he's just a noob
<rs0832> jbatista, what are you trying to do?
<rs0832> jbatista, where do you get the error?
<jbatista> rs0832: I'm trying to run apport-bug, the error I get is:
<jbatista> rs0832: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named restfulclient.errors
<iLinux> Gnea: what an asshole that you think i'm a noob,
<Gnea> complete: if you want to get nitty-gritty, find / -name "*cheese*" | grep -v coke
<IdleOne> !language | iLinux
<ubottu> iLinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jbatista> I'll gladly consult another forum if this is beyond this one's
<Gnea> !attitude | iLinux
<ubottu> iLinux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iLinux> fine fine fine..
<iLinux> (i don't like channels with f*cking rules. they're asshole
<complete> Gnea: that will not produce a list of files that contain cheese but no coke
<rs0832> jbatista, hmm seems to me like you have a missing module.. try checking the requirements of apport-bug
<Gnea> complete: yes, it will.
<jbatista> rs0832: I've tried reinstalling apport-bug, etc
<rs0832> jbatista, reinstalling apport-bug will not install the dependency modules for it... they will have to be installed separately
<jbatista> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/549123/
<complete> Gnea: first of all, it will look for files with "cheese" in the name. not files with cheese in the file.
<Gnea> complete: the way you asked the question, it sounded like you were looking for cheese and not coke only in the filenames, not within the files themselves, therefore the solution is sound
<rs0832> jbatista, ah i think the missing module is lazr.restfulclient
<complete> Gnea: within the file.
<rs0832> jbatista, you can dl it at http://pypi.python.org/pypi/lazr.restfulclient
<complete> Gnea: read my question. "Whats a good way to find all files that contain the word". Im very precisely when it comes to words. Im a nerd, you know.
<rs0832> jbatista, download the module and install it.. the documentation of the module should tell you how.. if you cant do it then feel free to ask :)
<jbatista> rs0832 in lucid this module is provided by python-lazr.restfulclient
<chris_openbsd> complete: then use the adjective not the adverb
<jbatista> rs0832 I think that the dpkg system somehow missed running the python dependencies
<ZykoticK9> complete, if you need to look inside the file then "grep" is your friend
<jbatista> rs0832 but I *really* don't know where I should be looking ....
<rs0832> jbatista, hmm try opening a python shell and typing : import python-lazr.restfulclient
<Gnea> complete: aah, in that case:  find / -type f -exec grep cheese {} \; | grep -v coke
<vlt_> Hello. I just instslled Ubuntu. I'm missing the network manager icon to connect to a wireless network. How to add it?
<rs0832> jbatista, the python modules in ubuntu are generally in /usr/lib/pythonx.y
<morgan> quick, ultranoob, question
<morgan> i've just installed ubuntu server
<rs0832> vlt_, press alt-f2 and type nm-applet
<morgan> how do i get into the gui? :P
<rs0832> morgan, ubuntu server doesnt have a gui by default
<complete> Gnea: that will search for lines that contain cheese but not coke. im searching for files.
<jbatista> rs0832 http://paste.ubuntu.com/549123/
<IdleOne> morgan: server version does not install a GUI but you can install one by doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rs0832> morgan, you will have to install one if you want to have one
<Gnea> complete: feel free to troll elsewhere.
<morgan> ah, thanks
<Quantum_Ion> yeah troll elsewhere
<jbatista> rs0832 sorry I meant http://paste.ubuntu.com/549125/
<morgan> i should have installed ubuntu desktop instead i guess..
<complete> Gnea: your line will spit out lines that contain cheese but not coke.
<Gnea> complete: man grep  while you're at it
<complete> Gnea: you dont get it. believe me, you are more noob then me.
<Quantum_Ion> morgan, Yeah you should have because it is obvious you don't what the hell your doing
<jbatista> rs0832 the last line is from /usr/share/pyshared/launchpadlib/errors.py
<morgan> Quantum_Ion: yup
<rs0832> jbatista, that confirms that the module is not installed... you can install it from the link i gave you above
<complete> Gnea: here is a solution using awk: find . -type f -exec awk '/cheese/{f=1}/coke/{c=1;exit}END{exit !f ||c }' {} \; -print
<jbatista> rs0832 it seemed to work up until some package installation from the lucid repos
<morgan> this is just a machine that i've got all my videos and such on
<complete> Gnea: but i would prefer grep. if there is an easy solution.
<jbatista> rs0832 I'll look into it then
<rs0832> jbatista, hmm did it update python?
<jbatista> rs0832 but it's strange because it DID work before...
<Gnea> complete: it's like I said, man grep
<rs0832> jbatista, if so, then your default python version must be changed... the updated version may not contain the module
<complete> Gnea: i dont think there is an easy solution with grep.
<Gnea> complete: there never is when you're unwilling to do any real work and rely on others to do things for you.
<jbatista> rs0832 no I was trying packages from the lucid repos, but I can't attribute to any particular one
<Gnea> complete: usually it isn't so bad, but when you go out of your way like that...
<jbatista> rs0832 I noticed no python update
<Gnea> !attitude | complete
<ubottu> complete: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<a> ababababa
<IdleOne> Gnea: please drop it.
<rs0832> jbatista, which version of ubuntu are you running? lucid?
<jbatista> rs0832 I did try reinstall of python
<szaboi> a: :D
<jbatista> rs0832 yes lucid
<Gnea> IdleOne: I'm sure you can see that I have.
<coz_> complete,  what was the original question .. I t hink I missed it
<jbatista> rs0832 in amd64
<jahrra> hey guys, i got some hardware problems with my acer notebook and i'm going to use a samsung notebook instead. i use a dual-boot-system with win7 and natty. i will try to interchange the harddrive (i do have backups) - can you give me any advice on preparing natty to run on different hardware? e.g. on windows I'll try to install the samsung drivers before
<rs0832> jbatista, ah then the reinstall is the problem
<jbatista> rs0832 how so?
<a_> i've got an idea
<rs0832> jbatista, it may not have installed the module
<rs0832> jbatista, try installing the module and let me know... http://pypi.python.org/pypi/lazr.restfulclient
<coz_> jhattara,   mmm...  generally in my experience it is always best to simply reinstall fresh onto the new system...
<jbatista> rs0832 you mean that the installation of the package does not necessarily lead to the module being recognized by python-central (or something like that) ?
<jbatista> rs0832 OK I'll look into that link
<complete> coz_: finding all files that contain "coke" but not "cheese"
<rs0832> jbatista, something like that
<jbatista> rs0832 bummer :(
<rs0832> jbatista, ok good luck.. if it doesnt work, let me know and i'll try to find another solution
<a_> lets make ubuntu desktop: one, clear-looking menu, one tiny dock, some buttons on desktop (everything ofc big, for emerits :) and call it ubuntu for tablets and old people!
<a_> i know, i suck at marketing
<coz_> complete,  ah   ok  mm  you mean like    find . -name "rc.conf" -print
<a_> complete: yeah, when you drink coke, it's not good to eat cheese... i approve :/
<IdleOne> !ot | a_
<ubottu> a_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rs0832> jbatista, are you still there?
<jbatista> rs0832 one more thing, where can I read up on how ubuntu manages the installation of the modules from the repository packages?
<vlt_> rs0832: There's already an instance of nm-applet running. It seems to be a child of gnome-session and `ps` shows it as "nm-applet --sm-disable". Any idea?
<complete> coz_: dont know what you mean with "like find . -name..."
<rs0832> jbatista, you can do it an easier way... in synaptic, there is the package (python-lazr.restfulclient). try a reinstall of that and if that doesnt work, try the one on the site i gave you
<jbatista> rs0832 yep still here
<morgan> when installing ubuntu desktop, i will have that in addition to the server edition?
<coz_> complete,   oh sorry            find  -name "nameyouwanttofine"   -print
<jbatista> rs0832 ok I'll try from synaptic
<jbatista> rs0832 I'm more of a console guy, so I've been using apt-get ...
<complete> coz_: i said nothing about filenames. only about file contents.
<hihihi100> i2p help pls: I compiled it in my home folder, but I have moved it to a new folder in home/compiled. I rescribed the paths in i2prouter, but i2p doesnt work, what other paths do i have to rewrite?
<rs0832_> jbatista, sudo apt-get install python-lazr.restfulclient --reinstall
<jbatista> rs0832_ yes that's what I did in the console
<rs0832_> vlt_, try right click on panel>add to panel>indicator applet
<jbatista> rs0832_ that --reinstall made no difference ... I've tried some 3 or 4 times
<jbatista> rs0832_ that's why I tried irc now :s
<rs0832_> jbatista, ok then sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-lazr.restfulclient
<a_> big message below:
<a_> yeah, that's my question: is you have tablet, would you like that gnome or unity for normal pcs? imagine that you can't click anything, you must touch it; will it be comfortable to use that interface? i don't think so. so why don't we make an Ubuntu version with everything in one place, big buttons, virtual keyboard and that stuff? so here's the final question: would you like to test it?
<a_> and i don't mean "ubuntu tablet edition"
<vlt_> rs0832_: Now I got two of them (battery, sound and email indicator).
<rs0832_> vlt_, still no network manager?
<hegemoOn> hell
<hegemoOn> o
<a_> i mean "normal ubuntu version, but with a lot of utilities, that will make it more comfortable to use
<a_> "
<vlt_> rs0832_: No
<coz_> complete,   mm  you want to use grep for this  ... yes?
<a_> he's away.
<rs0832_> vlt_, try right click on panel>add to panel>notification area
<a_> hegemo0n: :D
<rs0832_> vlt_, and rightclick and remove one of the indicator applets
<hegemoOn> what is the name of the indexing file service that runs in the bar in gnome and how to remove it ?
<hegemoOn> and stop this service
<rumpe1> hegemoOn, rightclick?
<vlt_> rs0832_: When I add an(other) notification area it it empty
<FrozenKnight> Whaoh, I'll say X/Gnome isn't stable yet... I've just recovered from a "failure". I guess drag'n'dropping 11000+ files is a bit too much for the system.
<hegemoOn> rumpe1: yea ok :)
<vlt_> s/it it/it is/
<rs0832_> vlt_, hmm but your internet is running right?
<ryan_languagelab> okay I've gotten the closest I've been using the nvidia driver. I can hear the gdm "welcome sound" but X doesn't seem to be running on my screen
<ryan_languagelab> I set BusID in the device section.... otherwise it says "No screens found"
<nikitis_> How do I kick someone off of my irc nickname?  I have the identify password, but someone apparently is using it
<vlt_> rs0832_: "running"?
<rs0832_> vlt_, working?
<vlt_> rs0832_: Neither eth0 (LAN) nor eth1 (wifi) have an IP address.
<vlt_> rs0832_: I wanted to use the nm-applet to add a wireless connection.
<hegemoOn> than you rumpe1
<rs0832_> vlt_, run nm-connection-editor in a terminal
<ZykoticK9> nikitis_, you may want to ask in #freenode - if you don't get an answer here
<rs0832_> vlt_, or system>preferences>network connections
<SubstreamAI> I have 2 ubuntu computers on our personal LAN along with 3 Windows computers.  I have Samba installed and I can open the files on the Linux computer from the Windows computer (text files).  It will not let me save them, apparently I don't have permission.  The permissions are drwxrwxrwx???
<vlt_> rs0832_: It doesn't show any available networks
<rs0832_> vlt_, what doesnt show them?
<vlt_> rs0832_: The nm-connection-editor tool
<pr3zident> sooooooo lol in the middle of updating the kernel it was doing the file uploads and all that kernel update stuff someone told it was an unsupported kernel and i shouldn't do it so i closed the terminal.. is this going to mess up cpu when i shut it down and try to start it back up im scared to shut down
<rs0832_> vlt_, yes.. it is only for creating connections
<pr3zident> me * my *
<vlt_> rs0832_: I just need the icon to show me the available connections. (The same `iwlist eth1 scan` would show me)
<cdbs> pr3zident: was it downloading the kernel at that time? or installing?
<rs0832_> vlt_, i thought you wanted to add a conn.. " I wanted to use the nm-applet to add a wireless connection"
<pr3zident> it was installing
<pr3zident> i had it downloaded already
<alfred> how to create new partition
<vlt_> rs0832_: Yes. Or rather: I want to be able to connect to wireless networks using the network icon in the upper right corner of the desktop.
<pr3zident> i used make oldconfig
<vlt_> alfred: cfdisk
<rs0832_> vlt_, ah ok
<pr3zident> make dep , then makebzImage
<TheDeadCPU> When booting the 10.10 amd64 DVD, I get "The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing. The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0)." after choosing "install ubuntu"
<alfred> vlt_, I got FATAL ERROR
<mdpatrick> I'm running ubuntu amd64 (I have a quad core CPU), and want to get a high definition video in the MKV format to play correctly. Suggestions???????
<TheDeadCPU> mdpatrick, VLC
<rs0832_> alfred, did you try gparted?
<alfred> I installed it, but I couldn t do much
<vlt_> alfred: You need to be root, so `sudo cfdisk` should work
<alfred> Vlt_ still the  same problem
<subz3r0> mdpatrick, what you want is "SMPLAYER" with vdpau
<subz3r0> google for it
<alfred> beside I have HDD with 500GB I can see only 450GB
<alfred> where is the rest
<TheDeadCPU> I'll try again.
<TheDeadCPU> When booting the 10.10 amd64 DVD, I get "The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing. The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0)." after choosing "install ubuntu"
<yeats> alfred: to use gparted, you probably have to use a live CD - you don't want to partition the disk you're running on
<vlt_> alfred: Ok, what fatal error do you get exactly?
<rs0832_> vlt_, the notification area should have shown it... i guess you could try killing the nm-applet process (killall -9 nm-applet) and restart it.. i am not sure if it will temporarily turn of your connection though
<pr3zident> if i restart will it brick
<alfred> vlt_, FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<alfred>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<vlt_> rs0832_: I have no connection currently ;-)  I'll try to restart it.
<rs0832_> alfred, you never get the full capacity of your hard disk
<rs0832_> vlt_, ok :)
<mdpatrick> TheDeadCPU: I downloaded VLC, and audio doesn't play though the video appears flawless
<alfred> rs0832_, why ?
<alfred> 50 GB is missing
<TheDeadCPU> mdpatrick, weird
<alfred> I just installed it new HDD
<vlt_> alfred: Looks like you need to use the -z option to start with an empty layout. Warning: Existing partitions will be removed (not the data itself)
<alfred> okay
<alfred> vlt_, Yes now I can see something
<nit-wit> alfred, it is not missing there is just a different measurement made by the manufacturer and the actual computer, my 320 gig external is actually 298gigs
<rs0832_> alfred, it is just the way they are made... formatting, production design, etc can reduce the usable size... in general, the bigger the hd/storage device, the more capacity you lose.. this is normal though so dont worry about it
<vlt_> rs0832_: Do I need the "--sm-disable" part?
<rs0832_> vlt_, yes
<alfred> rs0832_, thanks
<rs0832_> alfred, :)
<alfred> rs0832_, when I create new partion. will it be primary or logical ?
<nit-wit> rs0832_, it is the measurement
<rs0832_> alfred, primary
<alfred> ok
<rs0832_> nit-wit, yes i know
<FrozenKnight> What is the safety percentage now in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> rs0832_, I figured you did
<rs0832_> nit-wit, just trying to keep it simple and understandable for him:)
<vlt_> rs0832_: "applet removed ... applet now embedded ... DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0"
<nit-wit> rs0832_, :)
<FrozenKnight> The memory / cpu superuser percentage
<alfred> rs0832_, I let it bootable or ?
<vlt_> rs0832_: But no applet appeared :(
<rs0832_> alfred, you have to set the /boot mountpoint to it
<vlt_> alfred: You don't need the bootable flag for linux boot loaders
<rs0832_> vlt_, hmm.. try adding it on a different panel
<FrozenKnight> Hmm, how do I move a heap of files from subdirectories into one other directory?
<alfred> I quite it, and back to it, I do not see any changes
<FrozenKnight> from the commandlien
<FrozenKnight> commandline
<alfred> in my HDD
<vlt_> rs0832_: I'm away for 45 minutes. Thanks for now.
<rs0832_> vlt_, k
<rs0832_> vlt_, try killing and restarting without the sm-disable too
<rs0832_> alfred, you have to click the green tick mark to apply changes if you are using gparted
<TheDeadCPU> Failed due to unknown user id (0), I get that now when I boot the dvd..
<alfred> rs0832_, I was going to write, but I got error there is no bootable...
<rs0832_> alfred, hmm you are using gparted right?
<alfred> I am using that command cfdisk
<alfred> with -z
<Oglop> Anyone familiar with changing settings on Ubuntu Netbook 10.10?
<rs0832_> alfred, ah k..
<rs0832_> alfred, i have never used that so i am not sure
<TheDeadCPU> Failed due to unknown user id (0), I get that now when I boot the dvd..
<findeds> hi I'm newbie here
<coz_> Oglop,  not too familiar I actually just removed natty   but what settings do you want to change?
<Oglop> coz_: The auto hibernate turned off would be great
<hellhound> i am having trouple with smplayer displaying any videos... it will play the audio but not video... other movie players work.. but smplayer has the dvd control interface i like
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, do you also get an error stdin: error 0?
<coz_> Oglop,   mm is this the one with screensaver maybe
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, nope
<coz_> Oglop,   can you open a terminal
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, does it boot anyway?
<TheDeadCPU> Nope
<Oglop> coz_: Honestly I cant figure out how to access any settings features with the new 10.10
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, stuck at that screen right?
<TheDeadCPU> Yup.
<njero> hey #ubuntu, I have a weird problem... my mouse is CRAZY. Without touching it, it moves to the left all the screen then all the way to the right. When I move the mouse around it has a mind of its own. This has happened with 4 mice, the touchpad, and a variety of ports... any info/advice?
<coz_> Oglop,   ok  are you able to open a terminal
<jihedamine> Hi. Compiz is having a lag when updating the window decorator. Is it possible to fix it ?
<Oglop> coz_: no
<coz_> Oglop,   does   alt+F2  work
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, well, there are a few fixes claimed for this on the net, but none of them worked for me... so i remastered the disc, and updated plymouth and casper and that fixed it on 10.10
<Oglop> coz_: no it does not
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, you can try disabling the 'splash' boot option though
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, Yea I heard that would work.. But it's so weird that the problem is only on one pc.
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, O'rly? elaborate.
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, yes
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, about the splash option?
<TheDeadCPU> Yes
<Oglop> coz_: I just got terminal up
<coz_> Oglop,  ok     gnome-screensaver-preferences
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, well, some of the 'fixes' on forums, launchpad,etc.. say that disabling the splash option fixes this
<avis> hi all
<coz_> Oglop,  there are two tick boxes  there ... untick the second one
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, now after 30minutes something about "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0/ something"
<avis> is there any way to extend the protection of apparmor to more than one the default profile covers ?
<Christoffer> How do I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and then on to 10.04.1? What is the command?
<Oglop> coz_: You are a god send my friend, thank you
<TheDeadCPU> Then it goes to a busybox shell. rs0832_
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, well, sounds like the same problem i had
<Oglop> coz_: Not used to the new layout just yet.....
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, have you tried nomodeset?
<avis> AT&T hacks routers
<coz_> Oleg,   might want to install  gmrun and set a keybinding for that in compiz  command plugin
<ilovefairuz> avis: write a new profile or search for one targeting your desired app?
<avis> cool, thanks
<TheDeadCPU> Nope, I've never had any errors on install (as i normally use USB)
<coz_> Oleg,  this will allow a  run dialog to open
<Oleg> coz_, what?
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, i think the sr0 error is definitely casper... updating it should work.. ubuntu is already installed right?
<grpace> One short question: When I do a 'service --status-all', what do [-], [+] and [?] on the left indicate ??
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, no, this is on the live DVD
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, ah then it is casper
<coz_> Oleg,   there is a small application named     gmrun   which will allow you to input  a command  or application and run it
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, hmm.. I'll see if I can update it
<avis> apparmor ftw
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, even my installation works fine but the live disc gives the error
<coz_> Oleg,  its a run dialog
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, use uck
<ShapeShifter499> hi!   Happy New Years Everyone            I'm looking at the "purchase" part of "Ubuntu Software Center"  and I'm wondering is "Vendetta Online"   free?  or is this an error...  Just wondering
<Oleg> coz_, are you talking to the right person? I didn't ask anything nor talk in this channel for maybe umm... months
<coz_> Oleg,   of you can compile  gnome-run and put it in /usr/bin  and or /usr/local/bin
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, uck?
<coz_> Oleg,   ah well  we just fixed the hybernate ..yes?
<coz_> Oleg,  and you are getting used to the netbook interface ...yes?
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, it gives you a kind of interface to synaptic during the process where you can just update the plymouth and casper packages
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, oooo
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, ubuntu customisation kit
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, I'll try installing in Text mode first though
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, yes sure.. good luck :)
<alfred> what is the difference between extended partition and primary ?
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, one never knows lol
<avis> last night i could not login to my ubuntu despite being very sure i was typing the correct passowrd, i was running no outside services
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, :)
<Oleg> coz_, no idea what you're talking about, I'm pretty sure you have the wrong person
<CyL> Afternoon folks... is it possible to manually mount ntfs partitions under Ubuntu without root priviledges? This is puzzling me for sometime now..
<Oleg> there is a guy here who does use my nick at time and I ALWAYS have to ghost him
<coz_> Oleg, yep i do apologies
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<coz_> Oleg,  apparenlty   "oglop"  left
<avis> it was very odd, my eth0 and eth1 diappeared, then my network-manager-gnome vanished
<rumpe1> grpace, + started, - stopped, ? unknown
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832_, thanks for the help though! I'm not used to asking but I didn't find anything about it :p
<Peter_SP222> Hi!
<trism> ShapeShifter499: looking at their site, you can download the client for free, but the game requires a subscription to play (beyond the free trial)
<grpace> rumpel: Thank you!!
<rs0832_> TheDeadCPU, no problem :) it worked for me (took me nearly a day to figure out) so i hope it is useful for you too :)
<ShapeShifter499> trism, ohhhh
<ShapeShifter499> trism, cool
<ShapeShifter499> trism, thanks
<Oleg> coz_, well I'm glad we figured that out
<Oleg> happy new years though
<ilovefairuz> Oleg: enable nick protection
<grpace> alfred: Let's say you have a 500Gb drive, and partition it out in 5 separate 100Gb partitions.  The initial partition is the 'primary' partition, and the remaining 4 are 'extended' partitions.
<osbonkers> hi
<alfred> grpace, thank you, was waiting for an answer, so I just make only 1 as primary, the rest as extendd
<dob_> how can i get the current chunk size of a software raid?
<loorenzas> hello
<findeds> hi
<loorenzas> i have a problem
<ilovefairuz> !details | loorenzas
<ubottu> loorenzas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> hello findeds
<grpace> alfred: Yes.  I find it useful to partition a big drive into sections, and keep related apps, data in their respective partitions (system files in 1), publishing apps in another, etc.).  Not only does it help me keep things separated and organized, it also saves quite a bit of time during backups...  You only have to backup the particular partition that has changed.
<CyL> Afternoon folks... is it possible to manually mount ntfs partitions using ntfs-3g without root priviledges? This is puzzling me for sometime now..
<findeds> hi ilovefairuz, I've been using Ubuntu 3 days from now. Can you give me some advise? :)
<Oleg> ilovefairuz, I thought I did
<ilovefairuz> !manual | findeds
<ubottu> findeds: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<findeds> I'm really confused in switching from Windows..
<grpace> rumpel: Thank You again !!  Happy New Year everyone !!
<rs0832> findeds, what confuses you ?
<TheDeadCPU> rs0832, Text install seems to be working :D
<findeds> Windows is BIG, a ton of applications..I switched to Linux bcoz I'd red a lot of blogs saying this is a better OS to use for programming
<loorenzas> i installed xchat and i vant to go in room -  irc.omnitel.net - but i cant can somebody help me to configurate it?
<findeds> sorry for the bad english, not my 1st language
<rs0832> TheDeadCPU, k thats good :)
<BluesKaj> findeds, programming with ?
<rs0832> findeds, ok, and?
<loorenzas> my english is also bed.
<ilovefairuz> loorenzas: you're on the wrong server, this is freenode, disconnect and then: /server irc.omnitel.net
<findeds> I'm looking for a better computer programming environment..
<rs0832> findeds, for any language in particular?
<ilovefairuz> findeds: learn to use the shell (bash) .. it will help a lot
<findeds> sorry, what is shell (bash)?
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | findeds
<ubottu> findeds: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<findeds> I would like to learn Python first
<rs0832> findeds, ubuntu is great for python :)
<rs0832> findeds, and lots of it's apps use python too
<alfred> grpace, you are right
<This_Guy> I'm thinking of making a script to download and install all updates, then using this script in cron. How would I go about creating the script?
<findeds> In the Philippines, we are though Visual Basic as a kind of a big deal in programming..But as I red in a lot of site, studying it gives you a bad programming..etc
<findeds> What can you say about that?
<Gayana> Hi
<findeds> @rs0832 is there any IDE that I can use for better learning of python?
<rs0832> findeds, the language BASIC, was created to be simple, thus helping new learners to cope... some programmers feel that in trying to achieve simplicity, bad programming practices were also encouraged by the language... visualbasic is just a dialect of basic
<P_Kable> Hi, what is a normal FPS count with glxgears ?
<rs0832> findeds, yes...
<rs0832> findeds, IDLE is the default python ide.. if you want something more featurefull, you can use eric ide
<ilovefairuz> This_Guy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<rs0832> findeds, both are available in the ubuntu repositories
<hellhound> i am having trouple with smplayer displaying any videos... it will play the audio but not video... other movie players work.. but smplayer has the dvd control interface i like
<findeds> @ubottu I often use the terminal when installing an archive file for linux..
<This_Guy> ilovefairuz: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Gimbli> @P_Kable Depends on the hardware you have, the window size where the gears are displayed...
<findeds> I've downloaded IDLE, it's really nicer than the others I've tried in Ubuntu Software Center :)
<rs0832> findeds, ubottu is a bot :)
<ilovefairuz> findeds: ubottu is a bot, not a real human
<ilovefairuz> !brain > findeds
<ubottu> findeds, please see my private message
<rs0832> findeds, thats good :)
<findeds> @rs ah..hahaha! ok, this is my first time in IRC.hehe
<rs0832> findeds, :) no problem
<ilovefairuz> findeds: you can use tab for autocompleting nicks (names) on IRC
<rs0832> findeds, see my pm
<findeds> @ilovefairuz how?
<ilovefairuz> findeds: type the first few letters of the name and press tab
<findeds> ah ok! got it.tnx :)
<rs0832> findeds, :) you'll get the hang of irc in no time with those tutorials
<findeds> although it only shows the possible names in my case..?
<findeds> when I press tab
<tgies> wow upstart is still garbage, cool
<findeds> I'm using emphaty
<findeds> *empathy
<This_Guy> ilovefairuz: The link is only for security updates. I'd like to be able to update common programs, as well as PPA's.
<rs0832> i gotta go now.. happy new year, everyone!
<bombshell> Hello
<findeds> ilovefairuz: ah ok..when I type the first letter does not autocomplete, It must be at least twice.hehe
<Gimbli> rs0832: a happy new year to you, too
<bombshell> How do You disable ipv6 ? I believe that's what it is that's hindering me to associat to this wifi
<ilovefairuz> findeds: just enough letters to get to a specific nick
<Abhish> Ok, there was a power outage and now I can't log in. I enter my password and it just goes back to the user selection... wtf?
<findeds> ilovefairuz: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> findeds, @ doesn't work on irc, just type the nick
<rumpe1> Abhish, check, if CAPS-LOCK is active
<Abhish> rumpe1 I did, and it isn't.
<findeds> BluesKaj: I got it, thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> bombshell, actually IP (4 or 6) has nothing to do with associating with wifi - after it's connected it can make a difference.
<ilovefairuz> This_Guy: it could be used for normal updates too, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html  is a more generic guide
<rumpe1> Abhish, well... you could try ssh... or check the logs
<bombshell> ZykoticK9: Certain routers doesn't support ipv6 and it's a common occurence ipv6 to conflict with such routers
<ilovefairuz> Abhish: perhaps your /etc/passwd file (that lists usernames) was ruined, i think you better get a live cd and check around your files
<bombshell> ZykoticK9: My wife assocaites then dessocaites after it complains that ipv6 is not present
<bombshell> hehe, wife
<bombshell> s/wife/wifi/
<bombshell> ipv6 router is not present*
<ZykoticK9> bombshell, well, i have NO idea if it's even possible to disable IPv6 in modern Ubuntu... best of luck.
<findeds> I'm confused..If Microsoft created Windows, who created Ubuntu/Linux?
<findeds> why is it free?
<ZykoticK9> bombshell, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rumpe1> findeds, linux -> linus
<findeds> rumpe1: why linus? isn't it linuX?
<rumpe1> ubuntu is from shuttleworth *i guess*
<ilovefairuz> bombshell: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf ... find "disable ipv6"
<rumpe1> findeds, linus torvalds is the creator of the first linux-kernel
<ZykoticK9> bombshell, it seems that link doesn't cover anything after 8.04
<rumpe1> and he is still the top head for the kernel-development
<ilovefairuz> findeds: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<This_Guy> ilovefairuz, Thanks
<ilovefairuz> This_Guy: you're welcome
<findeds> rumpe1: wikipedia.hehe
<Frenk> hey can you help me out and run nmap -T4 -A -v -PE -PS22,25,80 -PA21,23,80,3389 88.198.57.242 | I want to test my new psad ans snort and check my iptables configurations on this server! Would be rly great! I dont need any reports on the scan! Thx
<avis> is there a web of trust for PPA's ?
<avis> 020
<findeds> I tried 8.04 before installing 8.10, the latter one has a better setup interface :)
<avis> leaf
<findeds> what are you guys saying? I'm nosebleeding..
<ilovefairuz> rumpe1: findeds: Ubuntu is built from so many Free Software components that has been developed over the years by different people. Some of the most significant parts are: the Linux kernel (core) by Linus Torvals, the GNU Userland tools by the GNU project, and the GNOME user interface by the GNOME foundation. Canonical (the company behind Ubuntu) assembles, develops, polishes, and integrates these components and many others together to buil
<findeds> ilovefairuz: great info :)
<alfred_lost> back I destroyed my ubuntu :D
<rumpe1> ilovefairuz, and his name is Torval_d_s ... :P
<alfred_lost> now back to ask questions about Disk partition
<findeds> which is harder to create,the linux kernel or the gnome ui?
<Frenk> +1 ti ilovefairuz
<Frenk> for*
<alfred_lost> I am reinstalling my ubuntu, and I want to create few partition,
<ilovefairuz> rumpe1: my mistake, it's Linus Torvalds
<alfred_lost> now I need to select the first partition, to make it boot
<findeds> what do you think is harder to create, the linux kernel or the gnome ui?
<ilovefairuz> findeds: the #ubuntu channel is for questions related to ubuntu itself,  join #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to digress
<avis> does 10.04.1 have problems validating corrrect passwords at GDM login ?
<findeds> ilovefairuz: ok, I
<avis> like -- for no reason at all, you can't login, and your sure your password is right ?
<findeds> ilovefairuz: ok, I'll trying going to there first.tnx
<avis> i also had issues where in NetworkManager both eth0 and eth1 disappeared.  shortly after, NetworkManager, disappeared.
<Nowaker> hey. I got an urgent question :) do you know of any music player on ubuntu that would load whole mp3 to memory on play start? I got a slow netbook and external dmcrypted drive and I get 10-seconds pauses randomly
<ilovefairuz> avis: is your hard disk healthy? check its SMART report
<avis> ilovefairuz, absolutely.  all of them
<avis> they all pass SMART
<compdoc> avis, Ive recently installed 10.04.1 LTS, and the server version. I did a lot of figuring things out, installing software, and lots of reboots. Never had an issue loggin on
<compdoc> Ive installed it on two different machines
<ilovefairuz> Nowaker: you could use tmpfs to have a filesystem directory that's backed by memory, not on disk, copy your music files there and play them
<bluefoxicy> any idea why firefox highlights everything as misspelled?
<mdpatrick> How do I know if my package manager is installing the amd64 build of any given package (like mplayer)???
<Nowaker> ilovefairuz: but this is gonna take some time to configure :) and as I need it right now, changing the player is only reasonable way. thanks, though
<bluefoxicy> Study with an external private guitar teacher -> "an" and "private" are ok but the rest have a red underline
<ilovefairuz> bluefoxicy: probably lacking the correct dictionary extension
<xangua> mdpatrick: aree you using 64bit OS ¿
<bluefoxicy> ilovefairuz:  on a fresh install?!
<mdpatrick> xangua: yes
<bluefoxicy> ilovefairuz: it suggests "studiewillug"
<mdpatrick> xangua: It seems like sometimes the package manager is good about finding the amd64 version, but sometimes doesn't? Im just wondering how to confirm the package im about to install is the correct build :/
<bluefoxicy> oh, ok, right click and select the language
<bluefoxicy> that works
<mdpatrick> Is there a command to get info about a package before I install it via aptitude?
<Bennage> can anyone tell me why when I do 'fdisk -l', nothing comes up?
<ilovefairuz> mdpatrick: apt-cache show packagename
<ilovefairuz> Bennage: sudo
<nit-wit> Bennage, use suo
<nit-wit> Bennage, *sudo
<Bennage> stupid question. sorry
<Bennage> next question... (probably equally as stupid
<nit-wit> Bennage, you will have to get in line behind me
<AbhiJit> how to change keyboard input method inscribus?
<Bennage> at least you nkew sudo :P
<Bennage> you win
<Bennage> fdisk and gparted only show 3 of the 5 disks I have plugged in
<Bennage> I can see them in the /dev directory, but they're just not showing up
<nit-wit> Bennage, have you used the drop down in gparted in the top right corner
<compdoc> the disks are connected to the mobo, or a raid controller, or what?
<nit-wit> compdoc, I thought raid as well.
<mdpatrick> If I manually install a package, can I then use a package manager to go out and grab the dependencies I didn't install?
<infid> my number pad sometimes stops working until i reboot. how can i fix this without rebooting?
<shcherbak>  mdpatrick manually == source?
<hihihi100> ki
<Bennage> nit-wit: yeah
<Mrcheesenips> You should be able to mdpatrick
<mdpatrick> scherbak: wget from a packages.ubuntu.com URL
<mdpatrick> Mrcheesenips cool how
<AbhiJit> how to change keyboard input method in scribus?
<AbhiJit> ctrl space is not working
<Bennage> it only displays three drives
<shcherbak> mdpatrick: you mean .deb file?
<AbhiJit> i am using ibus
<Mrcheesenips> Search through the synaptic package manager mdpatrick
<Bennage> sda, sdb, sdc
<nit-wit> Bennage, are any of the not showing ntfs and or hoding a MS partition a actual OS
<xangua> !aptoncd | mdpatrick
<ubottu> mdpatrick: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<nit-wit> *holding
<tomas__> hola a todos
<JoshDreamland> From what I can tell, Ubuntu is using an old version of GNOME that still uses Bonobo for panel applets, yes?
<OptikKore> yeh so im installing ubuntu 10 and i just partitioned my hd's and a message popped up saying /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, blah blah blah and asks if its a GPT partition table, do i say yes or no?
<xangua> depend of what ubuntu version you are refering JoshDreamland
<mdpatrick> xangua: In no way was that what I needed but that's awesome and I'm writing it down, thanks.
<_biskit_> is anyone available for a little one on one help with compiling and installing a couple of packages?
<JoshDreamland> 10.10, xangua
<JoshDreamland> I gather that Natty finally did something about it
<JoshDreamland> but GNOME 3 is doing away with panels entirely
<Mrcheesenips> _biskit_, from source?
<_biskit_> yes
<ilovefairuz> mdpatrick: sudo gdebi packagename.deb
<JoshDreamland> Meaning Ubuntu is, as usual, behind the times
<Mrcheesenips> Did it come with a readme or install instruction?
<shcherbak> ilovefairuz: sould be gksu
<ilovefairuz> shcherbak: nope
<shcherbak> ilovefairuz: no? sorry then, update... done.
<xangua> JoshDreamland: no idea what you mean, gnome 3 has not been released
<JoshDreamland> xangua: From what I can tell, it's coming very soon
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: ubuntu (and most other distros) use only stable/released software
<JoshDreamland> As in, before the release of Natty
<Dr_Willis> I like panels.. they are easy to understand and work with.... :)
<_biskit_> Mrcheesenips - yes it came with install directions - but the file folders in linux has me baffled at times - Glib - gtk are what I am after
<JoshDreamland> Okay, the switch to Dbus was made long before Maverick's release, and I have no way of obtaining the new headers
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: and, as far as I know, ubuntu is going to use the unity inteface, instead of the gnome 3 workspace
<JoshDreamland> Or have I missed something?
<ilovefairuz> Dr_Willis++
<JoshDreamland> Oh great, does that mean we'll have a Gubuntu fork?
<Dr_Willis> I really miss the old Windowmaker warf and the apps for it.
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: what's your ubuntu support question ?
<JoshDreamland> How can I get a header defining the macro PANEL_APPLET_OUT_PROCESS_FACTORY?
<JoshDreamland> aside from opening Gedit and typing #define PANEL_APPLET_OUT_PROCESS_FACTORY
<pa> hi
<pa> how can i install xtables-addons on maverick 10.10?
<JoshDreamland> Is there a development package that has the new headers in it?
<AbhiJit> help
<elb0w> What else can I use other than brasero to burn images?
<Dr_Willis> JoshDreamland:  if you are trying to compile a newer version of an app in the repos. you can use the 'sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGE' command to install all needed deps. Normally.
<pa> it provides a tar.bz2 file into /usr/src, which i tried to extract and generates modules/xtables-addons. but then im stuck
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  theres several in the repos. I like k3b.
<Dr_Willis> !burn | elb0w
<Bennage> nit-wit: they are all blank
<ubottu> elb0w: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  gtoaster is popular also
<JoshDreamland> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu's GNOME headers are out of date. Even in the repos.
<Bennage> nit-wit: one ofthem has a buggered partition table after interrupting the disk being zeroed
<sevenseeker> howdy, I have a Dell Studio 1747 with Ubuntu 10.10, but I have no sound on the built in speakers.  However, I do have sound with headphones.  Googling for a number of hours, I found that the information was about drivers and no sound at all, or ironically about built in speakers working but no headphone sound.
<elb0w> Dr_Willis++
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: is that a GNOME 3 macro?
<bluezone> sevenseeker, try aplay -l
<sevenseeker> I have found many references to the numerous possible areas of volume and device control and all are non-muted, and I have (I believe) tried every combo of choices.
<ManateeLazyCat> How to disable TouchPad, i have try gsynaptics, but looks can't work, always enable after some time.
<bluezone> sevenseeker, and paste bin it or something
<Bennage> nit-wit: which is why I wanted to use gparted in the first place, but for some reason it's now not showing another disk, which I've not even touched.
<JoshDreamland> ilovefairuz: No.
<nit-wit> Bennage, have you tried a bootable partitioner like gparted alone or partedmagic there are a bunch
<ManateeLazyCat> I hate TouchPad, always move cursor position when i typing.
<sevenseeker> aplay -l yields http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312554/
<ManateeLazyCat> Any simple way to disable TouchPad?
<hx> ubuntu
<nit-wit> Bennage, might just need a reboot you never know
<ManateeLazyCat> I use ThinkPad E40 0578-A64
<infid> my number pad sometimes stops working until i reboot. how can i fix this without rebooting?
<Bennage> i'm just using a copy of ubuntu NBR live cd right now
<JoshDreamland> It is an update to PANEL_APPLET_BONOBO_FACTORY that all the current GNOME panels use
<chiques> Anyone know of a way to add timestamp on to minicom?
<JoshDreamland> Applets*
<bluezone> sevenseeker, your plugged in to HDMI?
<nit-wit> Bennage, which release
<Bennage> 9.10 i think
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: in what GNOME release?
<sevenseeker> not plugged into anything, the headsets work on either input, but no sound on the built in speakers
<JoshDreamland> Let me check
<elb0w> Dr_Willis, lol I installed k3d opposed to k3b
<elb0w> was like wtf, this isnt a cd burner
<bluezone> sevenseeker, :O give me a second
<nit-wit> Bennage, I would try a Maverick or so or get the live partion cd or thumb. Sometimes the booted gparted cd works better
<Bennage> i'm digging out my copy of gparted standalone now
<bluezone> sevenseeker, i think for some reason it is outputting to card 1 and not card 0
<sevenseeker> bluezone, sure thing :)
<compdoc> does ubuntu use a default security setup? It doesnt seem to use selinux, for instance
<bluezone> sevenseeker, i'm no ubuntu pro but that's what i think is happening and i don't recall how to set the default one, sec
<ilovefairuz> !apparmor | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<compdoc> thanks
<nit-wit> Bennage, are you familiar with Hirens a good multi tool bootable cd. http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download.html
<Bennage> never heard of it
 * Bennage downloads
<Bennage> wait, i think I have heard of this
<Bennage> might even have it somewhere
<JoshDreamland> bah, the only results for it are from all the repositories of code that made the switch
<bluezone> sevenseeker, i had a similar issue yesterday where i couldnt set my usb soundcard as default
<bluezone> sevenseeker, still trying to figure out how :S
<pa> can someone tell me how to install xtable-addons-source
<bluezone> Does anyone know how to set a default device with aplay for sound output?
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: perhaps you should ask in a GNOME development channel? the very least you should know before coding is the release version of the API you're trying to use
<JoshDreamland> All I can see ilovefairuz, is that it was around May
<bluezone> pa, i would assume apt-get install 'that'
<phoenix_firebrd> happy new year
<JoshDreamland> ilovefairuz: I'm signed in to irc.gnome.org
<Lala_Chersi> hi there can some one tell me how to run my pasport on ubuntu 10.10
<banjo597> Hey guys
<sevenseeker> bluezone, that reminds me... here is tail of my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312557/
<pa> bluezon, it creates a tar.bz2 in /usr/src
<pa> i untarred, but then i dont know how to compile the module
<System_Default_0> Hi, I'm having an issue with this:  firmware-b43legacy-installer
<System_Default_0> When I'm trying to install something an error appears saying something like subinst post script returned exit code 1.
<System_Default_0> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and I don't know what to do. Help me, please.
<bluezone> sevenseeker, :O
<Dr_Willis> System_Default_0:  so the normal sta and b43 drivers dont work eh?
<JoshDreamland> ilovefairuz: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/AppletsDbusMigration
<System_Default_0> Dr_Willis: Exactly
<banjo597> hey guys anyone know how to create usb drivers
<shcherbak> pa: in source directory ./configure
<chiques> banjo597, writing drivers is pretty involved. What are you looking to do?
<Dr_Willis> banjo597:  clarify what you are wanting to do exactly.
<ilovefairuz> JoshDreamland: i've been to this, and still no release version specified, even in the related bug
<shcherbak> pa: also read README or INSTALL files.
<pa> shcherbak, the thing is there's no configure
<JoshDreamland> Welcome to FOSS, I suppose.
<Lala_Chersi> how to access files on passport drive .... it is not prompting for password
<pa> and i read the README , it says to use either make (tried, doesnt work, says no rule to make some target) or make-kpkg
<pa> also tried
<System_Default_0> Dr_Willis: What's the solution for this issue?
<pa> it ends with some error in the end
<pa> and no .deb is created
<shcherbak> pa: what thing is it? What executables does it have?
<Maahes> um, anyone know how to use the aptitude ncurses program? I'm trying to sort packages by their current state flag, but after reading the manual I still am not sure how to go about this (Yes I have to use the ncurses program, I lost X)
<bluezone> sevenseeker, yeah thats it, you have to modify that i soppose
<nirazio> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sevenseeker> bluezone, I added the two alias lines recently (from a couple of google posts) and the last two lines were added longer ago with 10.04 to ironically get the headphones to work while the built in speakers worked great
<pa> shcherbak, it is a kernel module
<bluezone> sevenseeker, haha
<System_Default_0> Aaarrgghh!! This is so frustating. Ubuntu 10.10 LTB
<System_Default_0> Long Time Bug
<pa> for some additional iptables extensions
<pa> or targets
<bluezone> sevenseeker, so everything is fine now?
<Maahes> 10.10 isn't an LTS release
<Gartral> System_Default_0, Long Time Bug?
<BLZbubba> can everyone who uses flash in their browser please vote for this: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1152
<sevenseeker> bluezone, sadly no; whether with those alias lines or not
<Maahes> System_Default_0: exit code 1 just means it failed, look in syslog, dmesg, or dpkg logs to find out why
<bluezone> sevenseeker, humm
<sevenseeker> bluezone, taking sound for granted I can't remember the last time I used it, so can't really say "a recent kernel (or other) update caused it" :(
<Amacidia_> Can someone help me in installing torrentflux on an ubuntu 10.04 server ? I've ran apt-get install torrentflux and setup mysql ect. Now when I go to http://server/torrentflux I get a 404 not found error.
<Amacidia_> I've also restarted apache
<goddard> has anyone documented setting up a newsletter server in a book or online tutorial?
<Maahes> not to ask a stupid question, but you made those dirs, and made a user for them, and set their perms ja?
<Maahes> or at least made sure the torrent flux package did so if you shouldn't have to
<System_Default_0> Maahes: I know but I didn't find any solutions to this issue.
<BISMAY> happy new year to everybody
<ubuntu_> hi
<BISMAY> :)
<otzi> hello. I've seen bugs like this being open in debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566076 what's the reason for switching from links to w3m?
<bluezone> sevenseeker, can you send me your updated alsa-base.conf?
<Maahes> System_Default_0: have you found anything other than "exit status 1"?
<BISMAY> rs0832:hii
<bluezone> sevenseeker, because this doesn't make any sense now that i think about it lol
<ubuntu_> how can I start lxde from the console? (I used telinit 1 first, and now I wanna come back to LXDE again, but if I issue "startx" it goes directly to gnome, which I wanna avoid)
<System_Default_0> BISMAY: Happy new year to you too.
<Maahes> System_Default_0: also, what kind of ubuntu install are you using
<MrUnagi> how do you open an application remotely?
<BISMAY> rs0832:may i ask aquestion?
<goddard> has anyone documented setting up a newsletter server in a book or online tutorial?
<Maahes> ubuntu_: if you're using gdm sudo service gdm restart then select lxde
<MrUnagi> when i do it in an ssh session, it complains that there is no X server, which tells me it is trying to open on this side
<markfletcher> anyone here using a ppc mac right now?
<Maahes> goddard: I'd recommend just learning how to set up wordpress
<sevenseeker> bluezone :) I am wearing a hole in my head from scratching it, lol.  Here is the whole file.  While it has the two bottom alias's still, I noticed no difference with or without their presence.  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312571/
<markfletcher> just wondering if anyone is running ubuntu on ppc...
<Maahes> markfletcher: only if they're running an old version
<System_Default_0> Maahes: You meant how did I install it?
<Maahes> ubuntu no longer puts out ppc kernels
<wizardslovak> hello people
<Maahes> System_Default_0: Your system yes, more specifically: Is it a liveusb?
<Amacidia_> anyone around using torrentflux ?
<ubuntu_> Maahes: Maahes why doesn't ubuntu put out ppc kernels anymore
<wizardslovak> is anyone of you using asus mobo with hdmi?
<wizardslovak> i cant make hdmi audio to work :(
<Amacidia_> need some help with getting this running on my box at home.
<erik_> hello
<Maahes> ubuntu_: *shrugs* too much work for little gain on a dying processor.
<goddard> has anyone documented setting up a newsletter server in a book or online tutorial?
<System_Default_0> Maahes: I installed it from a CD. I downloaded the Iso.
<erik_> I'm having issues with installing the sun jre on Kubuntu 10.04... can anyone help?
<bluezone> sevenseeker, any idea what we would need to change the index to ? lol
<BISMAY> can any body tell me if i can install ubuntu 64 bit using wubi??
<Maahes> goddard: you want a CMS software, easiest to learn is probably wordpress
<ubuntu_> Maahes: I tried the "service" thing, but it doesn't work with lxde
<BISMAY> in windows 7 32 bit
<Maahes> System_Default_0: so it's a normal desktop install
<System_Default_0> Maahes: Yeah.
<MrUnagi> how do i open settings through ssh?
<ubuntu_> Maahes: I would just want to be able to come back to x-windows as I was before issuing telinit 1, but without having to restart my system
<erik_> anyone?
<Maahes> ubuntu_: I didn't say sudo service lxde restart, I said gdm, you then choose the lxde session afterward.
<edbian> MrUnagi: Settings for what?
<MrUnagi> edbian: system settings
<ubuntu_> Maahes: I issued as you said: service gdm restart, but it doesn't work
<ubuntu_> Maahes: it says "unknown instance"
<Maahes> ubuntu_: do you have gdm installed?
<Maahes> oh!
<jon8> is there a way to display "line numbers" in NANO?
<nirazio> how to update clamav antivirus engine?
<Maahes> sudo service gdm star
<Maahes> t
<sevenseeker> I am not sure at all really, but I 'think' the "aplay -l" output reveals the intel audio is 0 (and the HDMI is 3) and from my googling seems to suggest that is good
<ubuntu_> Maahes: If I hadn't , would I be able to function with lxde as I normally do? :S
<compdoc> freshclam updates the databases
<edbian> MrUnagi: You can modify the various files in /etc using nano over an ssh connection
<sevenseeker> oops, bluezone ^^^
<ubuntu_> Maahes: I guess I have, since if I issue "gdm" from the command line, it complains: "Couldn't connect to system bus...blahblah"
<bluezone> sevenseeker, hummmm
<MrUnagi> edbian: i am viewing the screen remotely, but the resolution is too high, and i cannot access any of the applications, so i am trying to launch settings so that i can change the resolution
<deww> jon8: alt-C does something similar, not exactly what you wanted tho
<jon8> yeah
<jon8> taht just tells me the line i'm on
<Maahes> System_Default_0: you might use synaptic to look at the files it installs, and the packages it depends on, this may be a dependency issue, you might also try grabbing a newer version from a ppa or natty if you can
<jon8> i guess thats better than nothing really..
<Maahes> ubuntu_: did you try service gdm start?
<jon8> but having a column on the left of the editor displaying what every line number is
<Maahes> if that doesn't work try reload
<jon8> i just got auto syntax highlighting enabled, auto indent enabled
<jon8> so having a line count would be about the last thing ;(
<Maahes> I removed nano so I can't help
<jon8> why?!
<Maahes> I use vim
<jon8> nano > vim
<jon8> i can't stand vim
<jon8> well i guess my problem with vim is, i can't even use it
<edbian> MrUnagi: What program are you using to view the screen remotely?
<MrUnagi> logmein or teamviewer depending
<Maahes> no it doesn't, really, honestly, and truely, once you learn vim's input system, its far more powerful, flexible, and efficient. And this is coming from someone who failed at learning vim twice.
<judgepg_> Hi Folks, what's the recommended method for backing up one USB to another (of equal size)?  Will the dd command do the best job here?
<MrUnagi> but ubuntu is in a virtual machine
<bluezone> sevenseeker, out of curiosity what happens when you change the value at the last line to enable_msi=999
<jon8> Maahes hmm..
<MrUnagi> edbian: ^
<Frenk> what kind of hash is that: 	BAh7BiISODguMTk4LjU3LjI0MmkH
<Maahes> judgepg_: I would say "it should" but I'm not sure about boot sectors
<Maahes> if you're trying to duplicate bootable usb's
<Maahes> if not, use rsync
<System_Default_0> Maahes: Ok, Thanks.
<edbian> MrUnagi: There is a name for the resolution settings dialog.  Something like... gnome-settings-manager  or something.  You can use x forwarding and call this at the shell.  What is the purpose of the remote machine?
<bluezone> sevenseeker, since thats the only place i see your device 0 mentioned
<judgepg_> Maahes: Yes, i'm trying to duplicate bootable usb's.  I think dd is copies the actual bytes
<plc90210> i have an internet connection on my laptop yet firefox isn't working, anyone have any idea why that may be?
<System_Default_0> Ok, tganks to all. And happy new year. Bye.
<sevenseeker> bluezone, heh, ok, I believe I have to reboot and not just climb the dependencies for snd-hda-intel and reload the mods
<sevenseeker> bluezone, brb
<Maahes> judgepg_: well it doesn't take that long, and you'll know after one try :)
<MrUnagi> edbian: right now, remote backup
<Maahes> and I'm pretty sure it will work
<judgepg_> Maahes: good point brother :)
<Maahes> just dd is easy to screw up with
<edbian> MrUnagi: Than I suggest you just learn the bash command and administor your system entirely cli (it's not as hard as it sounds).  In fact, it's probably easier than figuring out how to change the resolution remotely
<AnxiousNut> Anyone else facing launchpad 404 not found when updating?
<joeyeye> can someone help with a grub2 winxp flashing cursor no boot situation ... ?
<sevenseeker> bluezone :( no joy
<bluezone> sevenseeker, fml lol
<bluezone> sevenseeker, okay i have an idea
<bluezone> sevenseeker, damnit i lost the command
<XiaolinDraconis> can someone tell me whats going wrong? i installed grub2 on a usb stick and then dropped in tiny core linux and made a grub.cfg with proper menu entry. first time i did this it worked just fine then i reformatted drive and tried again and its failing
<sevenseeker> bluezone: heh, I hear you there as well
<Gartral> I can't sync with ubuntu-one, i've tried reinstalling but that didnt help at all
<bluezone> sevenseeker, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/269027
<GeekSquid> XiaolinDraconis: follow every step as you did before... more help in #grub (tiny core linux is not supported here) this is ubuntu
<bluezone> sevenseeker, found it! lol
<sevenseeker> bluezone, woah! great searching :)
<bluezone> sevenseeker, hehe yeah
<GeekSquid> Gartral: have you tried with another machine (what release?)
<neneenen> can someone point me to the most up to date tutorial on how to setup/install the grub graphical boot menu?
<XiaolinDraconis> GeekSquid, i am pretty positive i did follow the same steps. i know im off topic sry about that. this room is the most friendly ive been to. and if there were a lot of people talking i wouldnt have asked
<nirazio> Is Unity a Desktop Environment?
<XiaolinDraconis> i think its a compiz plugin
<neneenen> its goint to be nirazio
<XiaolinDraconis> not sure but from the little i read thats what i got
<GeekSquid> nirazio: Unity is the "new" DE for UNR .. and will be the default desktop in 11.04
<neneenen> nirazio, http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<Maahes> nirazio: no its an interface. The "DE" is the interface + program suite + UI frame work + HIG
<hash_> hi
<XiaolinDraconis> hmmm somethings not right.... i dont know what i did... everytime i start firefox i have to unlock a keyring
<hash_> #jakarta
<GeekSquid> !id | hash_
<ubottu> hash_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<neneenen> Maahes, DE = desktop environment
<Guest67051> ubuntu rox!!!
<neneenen> i hope there is going to be  away inside unity to switch back to gnome from unity
<neneenen> im not fond of the unity DE
<PerSeL> Hello can anyone help me with google earth, I downloaded one from google website and installed but when I start it nothing shows
<jtaylor13> Can someone help me.I tried to add this server --   irc.gamers-irc.org  and i get error i spelled it wrong.It is spelled correctly.
<XiaolinDraconis> yes gnome will still be there
<nirazio> GeekSquid: what is UNR??
<Maahes> neneenen: yes. Your total environment is defined by the suite and interaction metaphor of the whole system. That includes a UI Framework (of which Unity is a part of) and Human Interface guidelines (which is applied to a suite of common packages)
<XiaolinDraconis> you will have to start the gnome-panel yourself
<Maahes> neneenen: Unity runs on top of gnome, it is not a new DE
<GeekSquid> nirazio: ubuntu netbook remix ... origionally developed for the netbooks starting with 9.04
<thebigkick> anyone use utorrent?
<Maahes> It's as simple as removing 1 package.
<geeknik> thebigkick: I do.
<thebigkick> with Wine?
<neneenen> thebigkick, no, utorrent isnt FLOSS nor is it on linux
<nirazio> So can conform it?UNITY is a DE or it's an interface??
<thebigkick> FLOSS?
<geeknik> thebigkick: never used it with Wine, sorry.
<nirazio> So can anyone conform it?UNITY is a DE or it's an interface??
<Maahes> nirazio: it's 1 program, it is not a DE.
<GeekSquid> thebigkick: uh, why? ... linux native torrent clients are a dime a dozen
<thebigkick> just cuz i'm used to it.  guess i'll stick with transmission
<PerSeL> E: Unable to locate packageearth
<neneenen> thebigkick, https://duckduckgo.com/Free_and_open_source_software
<geeknik> thebigkick: floss = free/libre and open source software.
<Maahes> lxde? gnome? CDE? kde? etc. they're all suites around common user interaction metaphors and programs, and underlying architecture to make them work. Calling Unity a DE would be like saying you installed a new DE on windows when you installed Launchy.
<neneenen> thebigkick, there is a utorrent alt for linux, its called qtorrent
<nirazio> Maahes: What is HIG?
<Maahes> thebigkick: I recommend rtorrent with the web ui
<Maahes> nirazio: human interface guidelines
<thebigkick> thanks neen
<Maahes> For more fun, wiki desktop metaphor or document metaphor and search from there.
<JesusFreak316> Howvwould one set up always to detect a MIDI keyboard controller? I've been trying for a while but I just can't get anything to receive input.
<Maahes> so yeah, unity is no more a new DE than using a new window manager is. You can in fact run gnome under kwin and vice versa, it does not suddenly make gnome into kde or kde into gnome
<neneenen> Maahes, so why use unity instead of gnome?
<philthy> has anyone seen those System76 laptops that ship with ubuntu?
<neneenen> arnt we reinventing the wheel
<samantha-> is there an ubuntu netinst image somewhere? or is my only choice the full cd image?
<JesusFreak316> Crap, alsa not always.
<Flannel> !minimal | samantha-
<ubottu> samantha-: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<samantha-> ty Flannel
<szaboi> cw=Z]PlO4Pm=,
<GeekSquid> JesusFreak316: do you have libportmidi0 installed? there may be a few others, but that is the main one for Real-time midi
<brian__> has anyone had problems forwarding x11 apps to 10.04 x86_64 that use java?
<JesusFreak316> I do. I'm actually running Ubuntu studio.
<soumya> hi guys
<Maahes> neneenen: unity is on top of gnome
<soumya> my HDMI is not working in ubuntu 10.19
<soumya> 10.10
<Guest61788> !ot soumya
<Guest61788> ;(
<soumya> Guest61788, ??
<FreezingCold_> How do I run ZNC as nobody?
<Maahes> the alternative to the unity package (which just a new interface, a replacement or the menu basically), is gnome-shell
<Maahes> or as in my case: not using either
<GeekSquid> JesusFreak316: better to ask your question in #ubuntustudio , as ubuntu studio is not officially supported here
<Maahes> unity is just a launcher for people who haven't discovered gnome-do/kupfer/launchy/etc.
<JesusFreak316> Ok. I thought that might be the case but I figured it was a rather generic question that applied to both.
<neneenen> Maahes, right, but why not just use gnome shell
<brian__> has anyone had problems forwarding x11 apps to 10.04 x86_64 that use java?  i get nothing but a blank app
<Flannel> GeekSquid: Ubuntu studio is officially supported here.  But JesusFreak316, you might get a better response in #ubuntustudio anyway
<trojan_spike> can any1 suggest a good calendar sort of thing?? Fill able with 'things to do' appoints etcetc,, ty in advance
<Maahes> neneenen: if you want to you can, ubuntu disagrees with how gnome-shell works, and created unity
<JesusFreak316> Thanks flannel. I'll ask there too.
<Maahes> they both have different ideas of how user interaction should work
<Maahes> I think they're both stupid
<GeekSquid> Flannel:  when did that change? ... I thought it was considered a derivative version - there really needs to be an IRC helpers news page
<Phong_> hey guys, why i install warcraft 3 with wine and when i do 'wine pathtowc3/war3.exe'  it tell me cd not found..but ih ave cd in it
<Phong_> weird
<Phong_> any help?
<lwizardl> hi
<GeekSquid> !winehq | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Maahes> Phong_: ##winehq or #winehq I forget
<Maahes> oh duh
<Maahes> I don't read well
<lwizardl> whats the trick to have hibernation work on laptops ?
<patrik> wtf
<Maahes> lwizardl: have a laptop who's firmware plays nice with linux, usually.
<GeekSquid> lwizardl: I seem to find that suspend works better, but not all laptops can
<Flannel> GeekSquid: Ubuntu Studio is an officially recognized derivative... since... 9.04 I think.
<Maahes> if not: loads of hacking which may be specific to your laptop
<GeekSquid> Flannel: thanks
<lwizardl> well its works when its not left in sleep for a long time. its an asus k52f
<o_> Hello every body !
<o_> Bonne année !
<JeopardySholdenK> Hello
<o_> Salut
<o_> Bonne année !
<o_> ^^
<skooz> new install having some hiccups logging in ,restarting,
<GeekSquid> !details | skooz
<ubottu> skooz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<skooz> Ubuntu 10.10 try to log in cant select other manually enter user name and pw lets me in most of the time. click restart or shutdown will not finish
<nirazio> Is it possible to have the actual MySql database installed on Windows and access it from Ubuntu 10.10 on the local network?
<GeekSquid> nirazio: yes, you will need to allow access to the mysql server from the ubuntu machine using windows firewall
<soumya> guys i resolved the HDMI issue.. but i have to choose the audio output manually from the sound option..
<soumya> do i have to do it each time i connect my laptop to my TV
<plc90210> can someone please help me troubleshoot firefox? I have a wireless connection, but firefox isn't working
<centHOGG> plc90210: has it worked before?
<plc90210> it worked when i had a wired connection
<centHOGG> ok
<GeekSquid> Guest92726: Warning you are running your IRC client as Root... DANGER DANGER Will Robinson, running internet application as root is a major security vulnerability
<centHOGG> plc90210: pleez describe further :)
<KM0201> GeekSquid: it's amazing people still need to be told that.
<trojanking_> how do i install mass mailing software
<GeekSquid> KM0201: tee hee
<plc90210> well, when i open it, it shows the home ubuntu page like it should, but when i type in another website address, it says 'server can not be found'
<skooz> 10.10 install  have trouble logging in . one time just type in my pw. next time have to select another and type in user name and pw then maybe next it will work the other way
<KM0201> plc90210: the "homepage".. is likely locally hosted.. is the URL something like file://
<centHOGG> plc90210: ok... pm me
<Maahes> yeah, I think I hosed my system again
<soumya> any help guys
<Maahes> its so very easy to hose USB installs.
<plc90210> KM0201: the url is 'about:home'
<KM0201> Maahes: yeah..
<KM0201> plc90210: there you go.. it's locally hosted... your connection is not working.. are you still working on the wireless
<Maahes> KM0201: I found 3 new packages I have to pin
<Gimbli> plc90210: this url will open a page already located on your harddrive
<Maahes> -_-
<Maahes> there should be a guide of "packages that will hose a usb system"
<Gimbli> plc90210: did you try to ping any outside server or can you reach for example your wireless router?
<plc90210> KM0201: yeah i'm still working on the wireless, it was working fine when i had the wired connection
<plc90210> Gimbli: i don't know my router's ip
<KM0201> plc90210: i thought you said your wired connection didn't work?
<plc90210> it does now
<KM0201> plc90210: ok...
<plc90210> lol yeah strange, i know...
<KM0201> plc90210: can you ping another PC on your network.
<sl33k_> i forgot the command to block a domain name, something like gksudo gedit .. ? what is it?
<KM0201> plc90210: in other words.. whats the IP of the pc you're on now... try to ping it from your laptop
<GeekSquid> plc90210: usually 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<KM0201> that'll work to.
<plc90210> i can't ping 192.168.1.1
<KM0201> plc90210: then it's *very* likely you're not hooked up to the router.
<Gimbli> plc90210: try <ifconfig> to find out whether you got an ip in your wireless network
<plc90210> i tried ifconfig and it gave me a few lines each for eth0, eth1, and lo
<KM0201> plc90210: you don't see wlan0 ?
<plc90210> no
<Gimbli> plc90210: has there been an "inet address" displayed on the devices eth0 or eth1?
<KM0201> plc90210: then your wireless definitely isn't working.... do you see yur IP in any of those paragraphs?
<GeekSquid> KM0201: occasionally a wireless card will show up as an eth1
<KM0201> GeekSquid: really?.. never saw that one
<GeekSquid> KM0201: kinda surprised me too, but it does happen with some models
<GeekSquid> KM0201: plc90210: I'd like to see a pastebin of what you've got in ifconfig, but if you have no net on the machine that would be difficult
<intick> hey could you help me i would like to convert WAV to MP3
<KM0201> intick: i believe audacity should do that for you no prob
<GeekSquid> intick: install sound converter
<KM0201> GeekSquid: yeah.. forgot about that
<plc90210> on eth0, there's a inet6 address, and on eth1, there's a inet address and an inet6 address
<intick> ah yes in addition i use it to modify my mp3 songs ^^
<KM0201> ohhhh sound converter, i always forget that
<intick> thx KM0201
<nit-wit> GeekSquid, +1 sound converter
<GimbliAFK> plc90210: which addresses are on eth1
<acovrig> how do I get aspx? I have looked everywhere and can't find it and its driving me nuts
<GeekSquid> plc90210: what are those addresses
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  whats aspx supposed to be? dosent sound familer.
<KM0201> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-7 (maverick), package size 2541 kB, installed size 6824 kB
<szaboi> well if plc90210 can write here.. i dont think he has a layer 3 or lower problem :(
<GeekSquid> acovrig: aspx is ASP Dot Net 2.0 ... usually tied to a C# file.... these are windows hosted applications
<KM0201> szaboi: hes' on a different machine
<szaboi> ok sry :)
<plc90210> szaboi: this is my other laptop
<szaboi> happy new year :D
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: it is used to install apache modules, I need to stream video, I have tried QuickTimeStreaming Server with no luck (I can't hint the mp4 files); so I am trying to get mod_flvx in apache2
<KM0201> plc90210: did you get that info GeekSquid asked for?
<acovrig> Dr_Willis,GeekSquid : oops, its apxs
<plc90210> Km0201: yeah but they're kind of long, should i post them on here?
<KM0201> plc90210: just need the numbers.. if you have them.
<KM0201> plc90210: do any of them show a number ike 192.168.x.x ?
<plc90210> yes
<KM0201> plc90210: which one?
<plc90210> the inet addr under eth1
<KM0201> hmm
<intick> GeekSquid: i've installed it but it does convert to OGG and wav but not to MP3 : (
<GeekSquid> acovrig: you might want to ask your question in #apache
<GeekSquid> intick: you need to have the codecs installed ... probably gstreamer
<centHOGG> flac
<plc90210> i did a google search and found something about wireless cards... could that be relevant to my problem?
<KM0201> plc90210: i guess it's possible.. link?
<KM0201> plc90210: and just to be clear, is your device still seeing networks, or is it now not working?
<intick> GeekSquid: yess there was a link to help with mp3 installationg i got it working now thx a lot dude : )
<plc90210> KM0201: it's still seeing networks, it's actually connected to the same network that this network is connected to; link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592619
<plc90210> that this laptop is connected to*
<plc90210> before it wasn't even connecting
<KM0201> plc90210: and again(cuz i left last night after you got the STA driver installed and were seeing networks)... did you get it to successfully connect last night, and were able to surf the internet?
<skooz> new install 10.10 desktop flashes on screen then disappears  back into log in screen
<plc90210> no, it wasn't connecting, it was asking for the security key, but wasn't able to connect, so then i reset the router, and then it connected without any problem, and the wired connection also started working. when it has the wired connection, i can surf the internet, but when it has the wireless connection, i can't
<acovrig> has anyone used mp4creator?
<centHOGG> !mp4creator
<XiaolinDraconis> wtf just happened
<KM0201> plc90210: hmm, that makes me think there migh have been some mac filtering going on, if you could connect after resetting the router, but thats irrelevant
<KM0201> plc90210: what is the security protocol of your network?
<KM0201> WEP, WPA, etc..?
<plc90210> WPA
<KM0201> plc90210: ok.. what *I* would do.. is go into the router, set it to "no security".... and see if you can get on your wireless network.
<Adman65> Anyone have an xonar stx? I can see stuff happening on the pulse audio mixer, but get no sound out of the card
<KM0201> plc90210: if you can, change it to wep, and put a pssword on it, see if you can get on to it.
<KM0201> and keep moving up, until you can't connect to it.
<KM0201> im wondering if that device is s old, it doesn't support WPA
<plc90210> how do i "go into the router"?
<crimsun> Adman65: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<Adman65> interesting
<KM0201> plc90210: *usually*... by going to 192.168.1.1 on your web browser
<KM0201> plc90210: if you want to PM me.. go ahead, cuz we're gonna have to discuss logging into your router, etc..
<GimbliAFK> KM0201: as he already has an address on eth1 i think that it is already connected to the router and that it is not necessary to re-configure any security settings
<KM0201> GimbliAFK: i dunno.. i'm not entirely convinced eth1 is his wireless.
<KM0201> GimbliAFK: and even then.... if he'sconnected to the router, he can't get "out" of the router.
<GimbliAFK> plc90210: on your laptop, try <ping 212.95.108.3> if you get an answer you are connected to the internet and only the dns lookup fails
<KM0201> GimbliAFK: if i recall correctly, earlier he said he couldn't ping anything and was unable to ping other machines on the network
<GimbliAFK> KM0201: ah ok, sorry, i missed that
<thebigkick> anyone know any web dev irc channels?
<Adman65> crimsun: still no luck :/
<director87_> happy new year
<director87_> can some one direct me to a channel or website that could help me retrieve files that i overwrote with a linux installation :-/ ?
<director87_> probably not, i know -.-
<desaiu> firefox is taking too long to load
<desaiu> i want to remove everything and start from scratch
<desaiu> maybe create a bakcup of the bookmarks, but then remove everything on the system and start from scratch
<ayush_> will dell pre-install ubuntu on any laptop I buy or is it only an option on some laptops?
<desaiu> i've tried apt-get purge firefox, but that doesn't seem to help, i'm going to try removing everything in  ~/.mozilla
<GeekSquid> desaiu: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox .... but backup your bookmarks first
<desaiu> GeekSquid: i didn't backup my bookmarks because i couldn't launch the app
<Dr_Willis> desaiu:  the pacvkage manger does NOT NOT NOT touch files in the users home dir
<Dr_Willis> desaiu:  if you want to delete .mozilla then delete it..
<desaiu> i removed ~/.mozilla and it launched like it should have been this entire time
<GeekSquid> desaiu: the bookmarks are in ~/.mozilla
<Dr_Willis> desaiu:  or just rename the dir
<desaiu> i'm not too worried, i will fret later on when i remember there was something that i saw but couldn't remember where :)
<KM0201> desaiu: just think, if you were using a certain OS from Redmond, you could have uninstalled and reinstalled Firefox...
<desaiu> KM0201: meh
 * desaiu is thankful for delicious and similar apps :)
<KM0201> lol
<intick> GeekSquid: hi again, another question about audio, how can i delete tags ? (of some 100 files at the same time)
<demir> alguém trabalha com python aqui ?
<GeekSquid> intick: search for ID3 in synaptic ... there are a number of tag editors, some more powerful/destructive than others
<GeekSquid> !es | demir
<ubottu> demir: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TheDeadCPU> So.. How can I change the User Enviroment variables?
<Firartix> hey here.... i can't get to open .mp3 files. i tried installing the "mp3play" package, but it just doesn't exist :P
<TheDeadCPU> I know how to change them for SU, but not my user
<Firartix> what can i install for those to work?
<KM0201> Firartix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KM0201> i believe that installs mp3 support, or maybe its gstreamer
<Firartix> thanks, trying
<TheDeadCPU> So.. How can I change the User Enviroment variables?
<Firartix> (tried gstreamer, but it won't find it)
<GeekSquid> Firartix: install the fluendo plugin from the partner repo
<KM0201> Firartix: one of them should.. try double clicking an mp3, and ask it to search for the plugin
<KM0201> i like how Ubuntu offers to install all that multimedia stuff during install now...
<KM0201> i wish debian did that
<Gartral> I can't sync with ubuntu-one, i've tried reinstalling but that didnt help at all
<TheDeadCPU> Nobody knows?
<Firartix> KM0201: i did it but, it won't find the plugin for some reason
<KM0201> Firartix: so do what GeekSquid said above
<Firartix> too late KM0201, i tried installing that ubuntu-restricted-extras package set and it does work
<TheDeadCPU> So.. How can I change the User Enviroment variables?
<KM0201> Firartix: i thought ti did..
<OllieIcon> Hey, i need some help, i just installed: ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso I have an AMD CPU is that why the boot did not work?
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<OllieIcon> A test
<desaiu> after removing ~/.mozilla, i then apt-get remove --purge firefox && apt-get update && apt-get install firefox
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, add ADB to it so I don't have to be SU to use it
<desaiu> but firefox crashes when i attempt to install firebug :(
<compdoc> OllieIcon, it should run, but you might be better off with the AMD64 version
<ilovefairuz> OllieIcon: do you get any specific error messages?
<OllieIcon> No
<OllieIcon> I just get a black screen
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: elaborate
<OllieIcon> But before the black screen i see a green screen
<OllieIcon> With a little keyboard and man
<compdoc> there are some motherboards that dynamically allocate memory for the vid card. if you have that option, you should set it for Fixed
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, ADB = Android Debus Bridge, If I'm not SU I can not use the ADB command because it's not in my enviromental variables. I CAN CD to the filder with ADB but then my scripts wont work.
<TheDeadCPU> folder*
<ilovefairuz> OllieIcon: try pressing shift at the very beginning of the boot process, then edit the kernel parameters to remove "quiet splash"
<OllieIcon> okay thanks
<OllieIcon> Ill give that a go
<OllieIcon> reapeatedly pressing shift?
<OllieIcon> or hold it down?
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: not "SU" ? not root, you mean?
<ilovefairuz> OllieIcon: just hold it down
<GeekSquid> TheDeadCPU: you might ask your question in #android or #android-dev ... I would imagine there are people there who have done exactly the same thing
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, yes.
<ilovefairuz> !enter | OllieIcon
<ubottu> OllieIcon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheDeadCPU> GeekSquid, all people there are complete noobs. (At least most of them)
<intick> GeekSquid: thx again ;)
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: gaining root privileges is done using sudo
<OllieIcon> okay thanks mate
<TheDeadCPU> GeekSquid, Or, #Android-dev might be able to help..
<GeekSquid> TheDeadCPU: glad you caught that
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, yes.... But adb is in the SU enviromental variables, NOT mine
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: why do you keep using the term "SU"? there is  no such a thing as a SU user, there's either root or a less privileged user
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: what's the exact command you're using?
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, SU is easier to write then root.
<Adman65> anyone give me a hand with my sound card? I've got a xonar stx. I can see it on the output in the pulse audiomixer, but no sound
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: it's wrong. period.
<crimsun> Adman65: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, ok ok sorry -.-
<TheDeadCPU> ilovefairuz, Let me try again. How can I edit my USER enviromental valuables?
<kholzer> Hi, I ran the distribution upgrade script (from the default Kubuntu package manager, 10.4 -> 10.10) and it crashed.  My system is still on; what can I do to fix this?  I only have SSH access now, this computer is at my parents house about an hour's drive away...
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU:  for a specific command you just prefix the variable identifier and it's value to the command itself, example: SOMETHING=VALUE ls
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: this will run the 'ls' command with the value for the environment variable SOMETHING equal to VALUE
<rpsyj> welcome, and happy new year y'all
<theelitenoob> hi
<bucky> TheDeadCPU, type env  if the executable isn't in there then..
<rpsyj> how does wacom pen&touch work with ubuntu 10.10?
<theelitenoob> hmm
<theelitenoob> not sure
<ilovefairuz> TheDeadCPU: to permanently  set  the value, edit ~/.profile
<bucky> TheDeadCPU, add something like PATH=$HOME/or/other/path/to/adb:$PATH  to ~/.profile and do a . .profile or log out and back in again
<TheDeadCPU> bucky, Ty!
<rpsyj> can i use the right strafe of tablet to scroll the websites etc?
<TheDeadCPU> I just did PATH=/everything/that/was/here:/New/folder/thing
<avis> overturners are not sealed
<TheDeadCPU> Though that didn't seem to stick..
<norbert_> hey all
<edbian> norbert_: hello
<norbert_> question, maybe someone knows: what is a good free Poker game that works under Ubuntu?
<norbert_> there is Governor of Poker, but it's limited and needs payment...
<bucky> TheDeadCPU, you're going to have to get the path right and make sure you include the rest of your env with $PATH at the end and then source the .profile file with . .profile or log out and back in again
<kholzer> norbert_: online?
<kholzer> norbert_: or what?
<norbert_> well, online is fine, or download
<norbert_> either one :)
<kholzer> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/11/14/playing-poker-on-ubuntu/
<rpsyj> norbert_: my favourite is called "aptitude" :/
<kholzer> rpsyj: poker game?  and package manager?
<rpsyj> "synaptic" is also cool, better graphics but a little bit slower
<rpsyj> yeah
<TheDeadCPU> bucky, I managed. I just added "export PATH=$PATH:/folder"  to my .bashrc
<grelle> anyone here familiar with LVM? I have a setup in virtualbox to try LVM out. I've created a logical volume over 3 drives. I removed one of the drives and am now trying to recover the volume with the two remaining drives. I can't get it to work.
<grelle> I'm hoping that, if I run this in a real system, I would be able to restore some of the files in case of a drive failure.
<rpsyj> norbert_ now srsly - run "Synaptic package manager" and search "poker", or "online poker"
<rpsyj> easier, eh?
<kholzer> norbert_: do you want to play against people or computers?  for money?  or what?
<kholzer> rpsyj: he asked for the best; maybe someone in here knows it
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rpsyj> ok, sorry
<Melonium> hi
<FalseLobster> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to make a persistent live usb.  Is there anyway around the FAT32 requirement?  I plan on using an ext partition for my persistence, and I don't want windows stuck with FAT32 for the rest of the space on the usb.
<edbian> FalseLobster: Install Ubuntu on there.  Then use gparted to format the remainder of the drive however you want
<kholzer> Okay; perhaps I avoid superlatives.  He asked for a 'good' one.
<kholzer> read 'I' as 'I should'
<norbert_> yes, I tried to avoid "best" :)
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, generally it is a ext2
<kholzer> ugh...being pedantic is such a pain in the ass
<skooz> bue11 hello
<FalseLobster> Alright, so maybe I'm confused, but I thought there was more to it than simply installing Ubuntu to an ext partition on a usb drive
<kholzer> norbert_: I'll try to find you a good summary of the available options...give me a second.  Do you want to play for money or for fun?
<FalseLobster> I've found several windows programs that will create one, but they all seem to insist on a FAT32 partition
<norbert_> kholzer: for fun
<kholzer> ok
<kholzer> norbert_: you are using ubuntu, not kubuntu (i.e. gnome, not kde), correct?
<Firartix> "norbert" ?
<norbert_> well, debian stable :)
<norbert_> but I can compile stuff
<FalseLobster> Am I wrong in this assessment? If I just installed it to the USB as if it were a regular drive, would it be bootable ?
<itaylor57> i don't think so
<FalseLobster> excuse me?
<skooz> have a new install of ubuntu 10.10 have login issue. mostly have to select other to log in then it might take a few times
<norbert_> pokerth in the repositories appears to be stuck at 80% when I connect to the internet...
<plrca2> I've got a question about network booting
<kholzer> norbert_: what about AisleRiot?  gui or command line?
<form_> hi. how can i change the runlevel of a fresh ubuntu 10.10 installation, so that i can login in textmode?
<ilovefairuz> FalseLobster: i think it would, yes
<norbert_> gui is preferable
<cs02rm0> if i have a machine running as a dns server and i want it to serve its own hostname, what do i do to stop it serving 127.0.0.1 as its own IP?
<itaylor57> form_: runlevel 1
<bs123> plrca2 you need to ask....or look at topic and read guidelines
<form_> itaylor57: yeah. where? startscripts seems to be hiding from the admin
<L> lhb
<plrca2> I was waiting for someone to offer help. I've tried setting root-path in the dhcp server, but ${ROOTPATH} seems to be empty on the client. It give the error "nfsmount: need a path"
<bs123> best just to ask :)
<ilovefairuz> cs02rm0: /etc/hosts?
<Dwade09> anyone wanna take a crack at this wine problem i am having ? http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=62932&p=362162#p362162
<plrca2> I'll remember that bs123 :)
<Arakul> С новым годом!
<ilovefairuz> !ru | Arakul
<ubottu> Arakul: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cs02rm0> ilovefairuz: i've got a line for 127.0.0.1 followed by another line for the eth0 interface. it's serving 127.0.0.1 to other machines then.
<ilovefairuz> cs02rm0: pastebin
<itaylor57> form_: well if I was on a solaris system I could tell you,
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, you can full install to a thumb but it should be at least 8 gigs and have the grub bootloader pointed at its mbr use the custom install to set grub
<defsdoor> can anyone help with this error when trying to update - E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on upstart
<nit-wit> defsdoor, is that all the error message
<form_> defsdoor: http://www.google.de/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=Internal+Error,+Could+not+perform+immediate+configuration+(2)+on+upstart&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<cs02rm0> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/6RPRRFnM
<defsdoor> nit-wit, yes
<kholzer> norbert_: hmm...doesn't look like there are many good options to play against the CPU...a quick search on http://packages.ubuntu.com doesn't turn up much that looks promising.  If you want to play for money, there are java based sites out there; not sure about free games against other players
<kholzer> norbert_: you may have luck with WINE and commercial software
<norbert_> yep
<norbert_> I'm trying pokerth
<kholzer> ok
<norbert_> seems okay
<FalseLobster> nit-wit: I know what grub and mbr are, but you kinda lost me with the second half of that sentence.  The flash drive is 32 GB :)
<kholzer> cool, thats what I like to hear :)
<ilovefairuz> cs02rm0: 127.0.0.1   america  localhost
<kholzer> have a good new year then :)
<norbert_> lol
<norbert_> same :)
<kholzer> FalseLobster: What are you trying to do?
<cs02rm0> ilovefairuz: thanks, that works.
<itaylor57> it seems ubuntu is "almost nearly but not quite harldly" an upstart system
<kholzer> FalseLobster: It should be straightforward to make a bootable USB stick.
<kholzer> itaylor57: Depends on how you slice it.
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, with lucid and maverick the install partitioning area have a dropdown for where thr grub bootloader is going. If your doing a staright install to any internal or external you want to get to that dropdown and make sure the grub bootloader is pointed to be installed in the correct mbr
<itaylor57> kholzer: im just trying to understand the boot sequence
<kholzer> itaylor57: Windows comes pre-installed on computers.  Most issues there are worked around by people....
<kholzer> itaylor57: okay okay :)
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, you have to choose a custom install to see this dropdown in maverick Lucid as well I belive the installer has been changing
<kholzer> itaylor57: what do you mean by an upstart system?
<skooz> I am having  login and shutdown restart problems. ubuntu 10.10. login sometimes sometimes takes a couple tries. go to restart looks like it will half way restart then ill have to shut off manually
<kholzer> itaylor57: basically, grub knows where the kernel is; moves the kernel into memory, changes the instruction pointer to where the kernel is, and then everything kicks off.
<Outlier> OK, this has to be a no-brainer, but if I want to set a java program running so I can log out and let it complete in my absence, how do I do this?
<itaylor57> kholzer: I am referring to upstart a component of the boot load sequence
<kholzer> itaylor57: is that an init replacement?
<gjm> happy new year guys!
<kholzer> itaylor57: I'm a unix guy, not a debian/ubuntu guy...
<FalseLobster> kholzer: SHOULD be.  I've spent hours on this project, gave up, and am returning to it now because I have more free time.
<FalseLobster> nit-wit: So what you're saying is that grub should be going to the USB's mbr ?
<form_> ok switching to debian again. this kinda suckx
<itaylor57> kholzer: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, yes if it is a full install
<kholzer> FalseLobster: what OS are you trying to install it from?
<arnaud> trustonme
<FalseLobster> kholzer: Currently? Windows.  Although I'm sure I could just as easily make a live CD and do it from Ubuntu if I needed to.
<kholzer> itaylor57: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/misc/upstart.pdf
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Give me a second
<kholzer> sheesh, no thanks
<Outlier> Is there any easy way to start a program from the command line that will keep it running after I log out?
<haux> Join #android
<defsdoor> Outlier, nohup or screen
<ilovefairuz> Outlier: is it a graphical app?
<kholzer> haux: No!
<haux> :-)
<haux> sorry
<kholzer> :)
 * kholzer was kidding
<Outlier> nope - just some text output for status that I'd happily dump in /dev/nul
<haux> I don't know how to use this stuff
<kholzer> haux /join #android :)
<defsdoor> Outlier, nohup yourcommand &
<FalseLobster> kholzer: Here's a forum post describing exactly what I'm trying to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656996
<shcherbak> Outlier: screen, tmux. but you need to have user.
<defsdoor> Outlier, if you have already started it background it and then disown it
<haux> doesn't work ! "/join #android"
<ilovefairuz> Outlier: you could login to a virtual terminal and do your thing, ctrl + alt + f2  ... or f7 to get back
<IdleOne> !register | haux
<ubottu> haux: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Why NTFS instead of FAT?  Is there a size limitation or something on FAT32?  (I seem to remember something along these lines...)
<IdleOne> haux: you need to register and identify, see info from ubottu
<kholzer> FalseLobster: NTFS is superior (journaled, etc), but FAT is omnipresent...
<Outlier> hmmm lots of options.  Thanks.  Sounds like nohup is the easiest thing, maybe.
<ilovefairuz> kholzer: and yes there are file size limitations on FAT
<haux> to IdleOne  ubottu how  can I get info from there ? is it an url ?
<FalseLobster> kholzer: FAT32 has a max file size of 4GB.  I actually had it working already using one of those utilities and FAT32, but then I had a DVD iso I was trying to get from  someone else and realized I couldn't copy the file.
<aLemmer> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 with Gnome. Every time I hide my panel and unhide it, the window list disappears.
<Outlier> ilovefairuz - don't think the virtual terminal thing would work, since I'm doing this over ssh on a headless server.
<IdleOne> haux: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration and follow the instructions
<itaylor57> Outlier: nohup works great, the man page helps is you have output
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Lameness.  There are filesplitters/joiners you can use to deal with that...
<haux> thx IdleOne
<kholzer> FalseLobster: There shoudl be no problem getting what you want though.
<Dwade09>  hey guys im running linuxmint 10 gnome and i have intel mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics card where do i get the driver for it? here is my glxinfo if it helps http://pastebin.com/s22iuG0L
<Outlier> Thanks, itaylor57.  I wasted far too much time trying to get batch to do it for me.
<ilovefairuz> !mint | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, so after looking at your thread if you want a MS platform to read the ntfs partition it will have to be the first partition. Then put the ISO load or full install after it
<Dwade09> ilovefairuz,  i know this and uh linuxmint 10 gnome is based of ubuntu 10.10 meerkat
<kholzer> FalseLobster: *should.  You can partition it however you want.  NTFS will work as a secondary partition.  Note, however, that it won't connect to OS X boxes out of the box (need to install NTFS 3G's FUSE Mac Driver first).
<kholzer> FalseLobster: You can definitely get a program that requires no installation that will split files to deal with FAT's limitations.
<ilovefairuz> Dwade09: uses different repositories and so we can't provide support for it here
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Also, while NTFS-3G's NTFS support is pretty good, it isn't perfect.
<KM0201> Dwade09: still different, try #linuxmint
<Christiannn> hi my ubuntu is showing me i have the hard disk full when it isnt /dev/md1 462G 462G 0 100% / what can i do ?
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Want me to find you a file splitter/joiner?
<Seveas> Dwade09, maybe ask in #debian instead then, it's all based on that...
<KM0201> Seveas: lol, for the win
<Seveas> Christiannn, remove some files.
<FalseLobster> kholzer: I don't give a crap about mac; and I don't really want that inconvenience, although I realize that is an option.  I can find one myself, I'm trying to set up my live usb now, not get the dvd iso
<defsdoor> Christiannn, has it been full and you deleted some files ?
<Outlier> itaylor57 - thanks again, it's working great.
<ilovefairuz> !language | FalseLobster
<ubottu> FalseLobster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Christiannn> ye also i deleted one folder with 100gb
<Christiannn> and it still showing me full hd
<defsdoor> Christiannn, the files are still open
<Christiannn> no
<enbloc> how do I do a find that returns ONLY directories which are leaf nodes? I see how to prune leaf nodes,
<Seveas> Christiannn, deleted or moved to trash?
<Christiannn> delted
<Christiannn> rm -rf
<Dwade09> thanks Seveas
<itaylor57> Outlier: np
<FalseLobster> ilovefairuz: Sorry, I figured the c word was relatively safe
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Understood.  (I'm actually typing this from a Mac; they're pretty nice IMO.)  Just set the second partition to be NTFS; life will be good.
<Seveas> Christiannn, and you're sure it was on that partition?
<ilovefairuz> Christiannn:  du --max-depth=1
<defsdoor> Christiannn, the actual file won't be deleted until any open references to it are closed so kill of anything that used the file(s) you deleted
<Outlier> exit
<ilovefairuz> Christiannn: add this too: -h
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Or use one of the tools and format it as FAT32, and in windows, 'upgrade' it to NTFS
<Christiannn> in what folder?
<FalseLobster> Hmm... Alright.  Well thanks to both of you, kholzer & nit-wit.  I think I can figure this out
<ilovefairuz> !who | Christiannn
<ubottu> Christiannn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<haux> TYhe server has said that I am already registred ! and I can't /join #android
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Most people writing these tools are more in the hacker category; my hacker buddy likes FAT32 better than NTFS for his own data (although he really doesn't like either)
<Christiannn> sorry lol
<ilovefairuz> haux: /join #freenode, ask for help there
<kholzer> FalseLobster: No problem :)
<defsdoor> Christiannn, reboot will sort any open file issues
<Christiannn> ilovefairuz in what folder
<Christiannn> i alredy reboot the system 3 time
<kholzer> FalseLobster: You can email me if you get stuck, my contact info is at my webpage: <http://hlzr.net>
<nit-wit> FalseLobster, have a happy new year.:)
<Seveas> Christiannn, use baobab to find out what still takes up all the space
<ilovefairuz> Christiannn: you can do your home, or folders you suspect there are big files; or your can try it straight on /
<defsdoor> Christiannn, does df as root show different ? - normal user has (by default) 5% hiddent from it
<Christiannn> is a server.. i only have acces on a terminal on ssh Seveas
<Seveas> Christiannn, then du -shc /*
<Seveas> and dive deeper into each big folder
<haux> is there some one using chat based program? which one ?
<Christiannn> 201G /usr
<Christiannn> 255G /var
<Christiannn> lol
<kholzer> haux: you mean IRC + IM?
<country0129> Using Ubuntu 10.10.  Installed Samba4.  Want to network with Win7OPro.   I could see and manipulate files on the Ubuntu machine.  The Ubuntu machine sees the Win7 machine, but I can't log in.  Keeps giving me the login screens even if I put in the correct credentials.  Any ideas?
<Christiannn> [Seveas] /var and /usr have all hd full lol
<Christiannn> sorry for colors :S
<Christiannn> turned off x)
<FalseLobster> nit-wit: you too :)
<Seveas> Christiannn, then use du on the subfolders to see where the space is taken. 201G for /usr seems like a lot
<FalseLobster> kholzer: Thanks, hopefully won't be necessary
<kholzer> haux: I decided against those; they tend not to work for me.  X-Chat is pretty good for IRC
<kholzer> FalseLobster: Good luck then.  Have a good new year; cheers!
<JPeterson> I'm removing unused packages, how do I remove "unattended-upgrades"?
<Christiannn> Seveas 200G /usr/lib
<JPeterson> i mean the "unattended-upgrades"service
<Seveas> Christiannn, you're getting closer, keep digging :)
<haux> I am tolking about IRC. I know X-chat, but it's graphical one, I am want texte one to use on my black screen
<KM0201> GeekSquid: it had to be a setting in plc90210's router... he couldn't remember the router password, so we reset it, and wen tthrough the settings one by one, set it u w/ WPA2, and it works fien now... but his wireless is still eth1, instead of wlan0... go figure
<kholzer> Christiannn: do a du -kx | sort -n
<kholzer> Christiannn: (from /)
<itaylor57> haux: irssi
<Christiannn> okey okey i will search, wait me Seveas bcuz i dunno what files are for the system, so if i delete something i will destroy my system
<Christiannn> ok kholzer just a second
<Seveas> Christiannn, just keep digging, 200GB in /usr/lib is a lot
<kholzer> Christiannn: Then biggest will be at the bottom
<kholzer> Seveas: Agreed
<JPeterson> my service list looks like this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/disabling-unnecessary-startup-services-850426/
<JPeterson> how do I remove bluetooth and unattended-upgrades? what's the package names for those services?
<haux> irss ! thx I heared about this stuff
<country0129> I need a networking guru with help Ubuntu/Win7 home networking.
<kholzer> JPeterson: why are you doing this?  Is your computer slow?
<Seveas> JPeterson, anything with bluez in the name is for bluetooth
<Christiannn> 200G //usr/lib/samba/vfs/system.so
<Christiannn> this file !
<Christiannn> Seveas 200G //usr/lib/samba/vfs/system.so
<Christiannn> lol
<JPeterson> i did apt-get remove --purge bluetooth* but it's still there
<kholzer> country0129: try asking in #samba; my samba chops aren't hot enough for me to quote a fix to you
<itaylor57> haux: http://www.irssi.org/
<JPeterson> kholzer: no I'm just remove unused packages
<JPeterson> *removing
<enbloc> ah - link count - find . -type d -links 2 returns only leaf dirs
<kholzer> JPeterson: Are you out of space?
<country0129> Might work, Kholzer.  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<kholzer> JPeterson: If it ain't broke, don't fix it :)
<centHOGG> concur
<Christiannn> kholzer the file is 200G //usr/lib/samba/vfs/system.so
<Christiannn> but i think is from the system :S
<Christiannn> ?
<kholzer> hmm...
<kholzer> give me a second
<Christiannn> lol
<Christiannn> [okay]
<kholzer> sounds like a bad bug
<kholzer> Christiannn: Go into #samba and ask them what the hell is up.
<Seveas> kholzer, or something more serious
<Seveas> yes, good idea
<kholzer> Christiannn: Something is either seriously broken in samba or in your configuration of samba...
<Seveas> Christiannn, does the file go away if you stop samba?
<JPeterson> kholzer: yes i agree, but I at least want to remove all unused packages that have services
<Christiannn> let me check
<kholzer> JPeterson: For security purpouses?  Or what?
<Christiannn> nou
<skooz> ubuntu 10.10 when i do get log in sometimes my menus are hidden and i have to power off then power on might take a couple times
<JPeterson> kholzer: no just mental illness on my part (joking)
<Mkaysi> Happy New Year!
<kholzer> JPeterson: haha...don't make your life any harder than it needs to be
<kholzer> actually, thats what I'm going to do
<Christiannn> Seveas no
<kholzer> later, going to ride my bike :)
<JPeterson> ok so remove --purge bluez* took care of the bluetooth service
<insidiousraven> Does anyone have a good tutorial for setting up nvidia tv-out for just the tv with no monitor?
<Seveas> Christiannn, then follow kholzer's advice and join #samba
<Christiannn> yes thnks iam asking on samba also i will search the file in /var
<JPeterson> i still haven't found the package for the "unattended-upgrades" service
<Seveas> JPeterson, the unattended-upgrades service surprisingly comes from the unattended-upgrades package :)
<Teemu_K> happy new year 2011! (changed just a moment ago"
<JPeterson> Seveas: thanks
<optik> what is the default root password for an ubuntu install?
<edbian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> optik: There ain't one ^^^
<JPeterson> Seveas: what about the "x11-common" service
<cryptodira> sound sound sound & microphone.... toshiba satellite, amd64 chipset, ubuntu 10.04.... sound in earphone jack only NO microphone...help Please
<Seveas> JPeterson, unless you don't want a GUI you should keep it :)
<JPeterson> i don't
<JPeterson> it was originally a nautty-desktop installation, but i'm removing all that
<optik> thats bs, why cant u have super user access to your own system?
<insidiousraven> Anyone have experience with nvidia tv out?  I;m quite desperate
<Seveas> JPeterson, it can go
<Seveas> optik, read the docs. You still have superuser access.
<edbian> optik: use sudo
<JPeterson> Seveas: but what is the package that installs the x11-common service? I tried apt-get remove --purge x11-common*
<optik> im going back to gentoo
<Seveas> JPeterson, you can remove everything with x11 in the name x11 is the gui
<Christiannn> Seveas what if i reinstall samba with apt-get , iam not getting answers from #samba
<Seveas> optik, bye!
<MrUnagi> can anyone help me figure out why i can upload files via sftp to a ubuntu box but sshfs with fuse gives permission errors?
<edbian> MrUnagi: I can.  What are the permissions on the folder?
<bucky> JPeterson, prolly called xorg   do a dpkg -l xorg
<JPeterson> Seveas: ok, how do I halt a apt-get that I started by mistake?
<JPeterson> ctrl + c doesn't work
<MrUnagi> edbian: drwxrwxrwx 5 bjames8462 sftp 4096 2010-12-31 16:05 MyDropbox
<cryptodira> pointers to a sound solution anyone..... amd64 chipset, 10.04  ... no speaker sound only earphone...no microphone...need to have this operational for a softphone voip over satellite
<edbian> MrUnagi: What is the permission error?
<edbian> MrUnagi: According to that everybody should be able to read / write / execute so it should be working
<MrUnagi> edbian: that is why i am confused
<MrUnagi> 1 sec
<edbian> MrUnagi: who are you logging in as?
<witless> hi - how can i run a shell script without an interactive terminal?
<MrUnagi> edbian: same user than can sftp just fine....bjame462
<MrUnagi> er....yea something like that lol
<JPeterson> ok, i had to kill it from another login
<itaylor57> witless: don't call termal commands
<edbian> MrUnagi: Well ftp as no file permissions (that's the problem with it) so it won't matter what they are
<MrUnagi> "The operation can’t be completed because you don’t have permission to access some of the items."
<MrUnagi> that is what i get when trying to upload over sshfs
<edbian> MrUnagi: What are you trying to do?  Mount?
<MrUnagi> edbian: mounting works just fine, i can see the mount...i am simply trying to upload to the mount
<kad_> heys!! happy New Year all
<edbian> MrUnagi: Who are you logging in as on the remote machine? a different user than the one locally?
<itaylor57> witless: when do you want this script run?
<edbian> MrUnagi: What are the permissions on the files you're tyring to move?
<bucky> witless, put it in a file with #!/bin/sh at the top, chmod +x and run it ./filename.sh or sh filename
<MrUnagi> -rwxrwxr-x@ 1 MrUnagi  staff  513 Dec 28 00:27 chroot_steps.rtf
<MrUnagi> edbian:
<kad_> i need to ask!! why Always Laptop Battery kept: "Estimating"? i mean when i un-plug the cord, laptop battery don't tell me: Left time, it always kept appears: Estimating!! why ? thx
<witless> itaylor57:
<insidiousraven> could anyone help me out with getting my nvidia card to display on the tv via svideo? I can't figure it out :(
<magicianlord> kad_: because it doesnt really know
<edbian> MrUnagi: If you ssh to the server what are the permissions on the folder than you're mounting? (It will look differently locally on the server than it does remotely)
<witless> itaylor57: i'm trying to run a command inside screen when a network interface comes up
<MrUnagi> i have ssh login disabled on the user
<witless> so i created a script in /etc/init.d/if-up.d
<edbian> MrUnagi: make that file 777 just in case
<kad_> magicianlord, it kept more than 1 hour like this, is't normal ?
<edbian> MrUnagi: When you sshfs you are still logging in as some user so that the file permissions make sense
<edbian> MrUnagi: How did you mount? using a command as the bash shell?
<itaylor57> witless: good luck with that
<MrUnagi> edbian: yes, and the user has sftp access....correct?
<MrUnagi> edbian: fuse
<edbian> MrUnagi: yes what?
<JPeterson> bucky: thanks by the way, x11 and xorg removed now
<bucky> np
<MrUnagi> edbian: i think i figured out the problem
<MrUnagi> edbian: thank you for your help
<bucky> it's been called xorg for a while now
<edbian> MrUnagi: oh good
<magicianlord> kad_: no, it isn't normal. sometimes if you leave the laptop out in the cold, it may have a hard time calibrating. also, if there is a software bug. or hardware bug.
<edbian> MrUnagi: What was the problem? :)
<MrUnagi> edbian: i think the user has to have ssh access
<edbian> MrUnagi: wouldn't surprise me
<bucky> witless, you'll have to read up on the files in /etc/network
<MrUnagi> edbian: i have to find a way to jail the ssh user
<kad_> magicianlord, i think hardware bug because it's new laptop
<edbian> MrUnagi: don't make them a sudoer, don't give them a home folder, problem solved
<magicianlord> kad_: did it do this in windows?
<MrUnagi> edbian: would they have access without a home folder
<edbian> MrUnagi: They could log in and run programs and read files but they would not be able to save any changes to anything anywhere without a home folder
<kad_> magicianlord, in windows it kept 100% :P although it can handle up to 2 hours lifetime ... but i just want to know why it kept "estimating"
<Firartix> that'd be a problem not having a home folder imo...
<MrUnagi> edbian: i was hoping to allow the user to read write execute from the home folder only
<Firartix> you cannot really do anything about config file or anything
<MrUnagi> edbian but not be able to access above the home folder
<edbian> MrUnagi: There is probably a way to do that.  I'm not sure.  Just to be clear, by default linux lets users read things all over but they can only write in their home (root can write anywhere)
<magicianlord> kad_: This is known bug that affects HP, Compaq, Dell and other manufactures. This is because of a change made in gnome-power-manager where by the estimate is done on time remaining, rather than percentage. This change does not play nice with some hardware and is why you are seeing (estimaing...) constantly.
<daedaluz> where is the proper config file for fstab in 10.10? it doesn't list windows partitions yet automounts them and hands permissions to all+dog
<jeaton> does ubuntu have any widget applications?
<edbian> MrUnagi: chroot is a tool that might be useful
<magicianlord> kad_: The bug report about it is here if you fancy a read: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/629258
<magicianlord> daedaluz: /etc/fstab
<MrUnagi> edbian: i am still getting errors.....i have to figure out why my admin account can and this user cant
<daedaluz> magicianlord: I just said it doesn't list windows partitions
<magicianlord> daedaluz: why not
<edbian> MrUnagi: Is the admin account root
<edbian> ?
<daedaluz> magicianlord: beats me, thought it's similar magic like moving grub setting to /etc/default
<kad_> magicianlord, thx i'll read now, happy new year =)
<magicianlord> daedaluz: there is no reason to mess with that, is there
<magicianlord> daedaluz: i always nano'ed /etc/fstab
<magicianlord> kad_: ok, good year to you
<daedaluz> magicianlord: I *said* it's automounting all window partitions, while listing none, and handing permissions to everyone for everything. Yes, I need to edit that POS where ever it resides
<edbian> daedaluz: /etc/fstab  is the file you wanna edit
<magicianlord> daedaluz: it's probably linked
<daedaluz> magicianlord: bingo! but where? that was my original question.
<whorush> hey, i hit the wireless button on my laptop to temporarily turn my wireless offf, and now i can't get the wireless to come back on, no matter how many times i restart.  had this problem before, i think there's a command to reset my button?
<edbian> whorush: Does your wireless network card show up in the output of lspci?
<whorush> edbian, yes, it's there and it works, i just can't enable it
<scottj> Can you typically take a hdd out of a desktop ubuntu box and have it boot fine in a laptop? Or during install does ubuntu configure itself to load all the drivers necessary for your hardware? Is there a util to reconfigure for hardware without doing a reinstall?
<edbian> whorush: Did you try to insert the module for the card?
<magicianlord> daedaluz: i thought that if we just kept on talking, you would eventually find it and feel better
<whorush> edbian, what does that mean?
<bucky> MrUnagi, in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS it says "Note that you have to change $USER to your login name "  that's part of your problem
<itaylor57> witless: probably should  be in /etc/network/if-up.d
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  normally laptop's use differnt sized hd.. 2.5 inch vs 3.25 i think.
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  with an adaptor it can work
<edbian> whorush: let me explain how it works real quick.  The switch sends a signal to the hardware of the card.  The card recieves the signal and turns on or off (depending on what it was when it got the signal).  If the computer is shut down it will have no effect, the card remembers its' state.  If the card is on when the computer starts it should find it and insert the module into the kernel and use it (a module is basically a driver).  If
<scottj> Dr_Willis: it's a laptop ssd in the desktop so physically there's no problem
<edbian> the card is off then the system won't see it and no amount of hitting the switch will bring it back.
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  ive moved hd's from one laptop to a radically newer one with few issues. same for desktop machines.
<daedaluz> magicianlord: look, after community wiki got gimped for devs only, I've been forced to seek my info here. If you don't know it, fine, but don't act like illiterate retard
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  things to watch out for would be the video card drivers.
<MrUnagi> bucky: that would make sense if it didnt work with the admin user
<edbian> whorush: The only way to bring the card back is to turn have the computer boot while the card is 'on' or to insert the module manually
<magicianlord> daedaluz: dont worry, g. i will help you
<edbian> whorush: If the card is listed in lspci than I believe it is on
<whorush> edbian, ok, let me try again
<bucky> MrUnagi, did you read the ubuntu community documentation at the url above ^^ ?
<scottj> Dr_Willis: and for hardware that's different just add/remove stuff from /etc/modules?
<edbian> whorush: I can help you figure out the command to manually insert the module again if this doesn't work.
<MrUnagi> bucky: i did but i didnt see anything that would aid in my issue
<edbian> whorush: Sometimes the killswitches are really weird though.  The card is off but it isn't and one cards off is different than another so it's difficult to program the kernel to handel killswitches for different laptops and different cards
<whorush> edbian, when i say "sudo ifup wlan0", it says "interface wlan0 already configured"
<bucky> MrUnagi, i guess you're out of luck
<edbian> whorush: That is higher level than we're talking.
<MrUnagi> bucky: i guess so
<edbian> whorush: is this all cli?
<bucky> MrUnagi, do you have something against regular ssh ?
<magicianlord> cli is the best
<MrUnagi> bucky: can you mount ssh like a disk
<whorush> edbian, i think it's the kill switch, this happened before and there was some simple command that turned the kill switch back on, i can't remember what it was.
<whorush> edbian, cli?
<edbian> whorush: command line interface only
<edbian> whorush: cli = command line interface
<whorush> edbian, yeah, i'm using the command line
<edbian> whorush: The command you're thinking off was probably the command to insert the module.  Does lspci list what modules are avaiable for the card?  (modules or drivers)?
<bucky> MrUnagi, look into putty... maybe that will work
<edbian> whorush: Are you only able to use the command line?
<magicianlord> is there an ubuntu "cute" edition?
<magicianlord> like with cute things
<bucky> magicianlord, like the Hello Kitty Edition
<edbian> magicianlord: You're kidding right?
<mrdirtft> hi?
<bucky> get out your pink guitar
<whorush> edbian, no i can use the whoel thing
<edbian> mrdirtft: hello
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  ive rarely had to worry aout anything other then the video card drivers. Perhaps wireless card.
<Dr_Willis> scottj:  everything else has always gotten auto detected/setup
<Dr_Willis> whorush:  Ive also had issues with wireless killswitches.. one laptop. if i accidently hit the switch in linux. i have to reboot to windows to trun it back on via the switch. :( so i taped over the switch. :)
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> whorush: ok good. Does lspci list any modules or drivers for your card?
<alfred_> Happy New Year
<whorush> edbian, dr_willis, exactly
<rumpe1> magicianlord, i remember to have seen a hannah montana ubuntu edition...
<edbian> Dr_Willis: You got in trouble!
<magicianlord> bucky: yes, or power puff girls
<bucky> absolutely
<magicianlord> rumpe1: cool
<whorush> edbian, atheros 5001
<whorush> edbian, that's what you're talking about?
<alfred_> How to activate the disk encryption to ask me to input the pass to boot ?
<edbian> whorush: I think so hang on
<mrdirtft> what is the command for registering nick name?
<edbian> whorush: imma google
<Dr_Willis> mrdirtft:   /msg nickserv help
<magicianlord> mrdirtft: useadd or adduser
<magicianlord> user
<alfred_> I mean, how to make Laptop ask me to input the encryption key before booting
<edbian> whorush: try this: sudo modprobe ath5k
<solo_> HI! We have new year 2011!!!
<edbian> whorush: I think that's the correct name of the module
<whorush> edbian, ok, restart?
<edbian> whorush: sudo iwconfig
<edbian> whorush: Is the card listed in that output?
<mrdirtft> so i tried /nickserv register mrdirtft
<mrdirtft> but it doesnt work
<bucky> solo_, in soviet russia... 2011 have you!
<whorush> edbian, it is and always was, but it wasnt listed in ifconfig, and it still isnt
<edbian> whorush: inserting the module should not require a restart.  it's listed in iwconfig but not ifconfig?
<Dr_Willis> !register | mrdirtft
<ubottu> mrdirtft: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<whorush> edbian, yes that's right, and it was the same before
<[thor]> is it safe to delete old .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<rumpe1> [thor], yes
<edbian> whorush: Did the modprobe command give any errors?
<Dr_Willis> [thor]:  theres an apt command that can auto remove them
<solo_> Hello! I first time here and have question about wifi connect
<delinquentme> is this "TeamViewer" the best option for networking between ubuntu boxes over the internet?
<bucky> [thor], yes with sudo aptitude clean
<whorush> edbian, no it seemed to work, no errors
<magicianlord> is setting noatime on ext2 worthwhile?
<mrdirtft> you guys are awesome. i got it!! =).. HAPPY NEW YEAR.
<whorush> edbian, i guess thats good?  :-)
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  its a way to 'share the desktops' but thats not quite the same as 'networking'
<edbian> whorush: Restart just to see what happens
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  you could just ssh to the remote box and access it..
<edbian> whorush: Well, good that we had no errors.  Bad that it didn't fix the problem.
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, yeah! that sounds more like what im after
<whorush> edbian, ok, will do, brb, thanks!
<bucky> [thor], there's a setting for it in synaptic somewhere too
<[thor]> rumpe1 / Dr_Willis / bucky : thank-you
<delinquentme> i supposed a google search would teach me that :D thanks!
<solo_> please help to me
<Autie> Happy New Year channel!
<soreau> ! ask | solo_
<ubottu> solo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, could i PRACTICE SSHing to my localhost?
<JPeterson> how do I allow a palindrome password?
<JPeterson> can i remove the password policy entirely from common-password?
<solo_> I have Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY but it don't work on my Ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> solo_: Plug the computer into the internet using an ethernet cable.  Install the fwcutter package.  restart
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, or even better if theres an open SSH server out there which lets people practice on?
<magicianlord> solo_: download driver from broadcom.com. linux sta driver, compile and follow steps. then, once connected to a wifi network, install the broadcom drivers from hardware jockey, so they are done automatically
<bucky> solo_, do you have linux-firmware-nonfree installed ?
<JPeterson> ok, i just changed the password as root
<bucky> solo_, also when you do install it check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10058197
<Maddog420> fedora core will not let me install yum install mysql mysql-server
<jpds> Maddog420: Try #fedora
<bucky> Maddog420, that's why everybody went to ubuntu
<solo_> I tried drivers (Additional Drivers) 1- Broadcom B43 wrieless driver and 2-Broadcom STA wireless driver  - it doesn't work on my laptop HP 4720s
<magicianlord> solo_: ok man. try the online driver
<edbian> solo_: You need to be connected to the net when you install those drivers.  They download firmware from the internet
<whorush> edbian, hello?
<bucky> Maddog420, maybe it's because mysql is owned by oracle now... *shrug*
<edbian> whorush: hi
<whorush> edbian, hey, no dice
<edbian> whorush: Sorry to hear that
<edbian> whorush: I have to go now though :( good luck!
<whorush> edbian, wacky kill switch! thanks for trying!
<bucky> Maddog420, there should be some yum repo that has it
<whorush> dr_willis, any idea about those kill swtiches?
<solo_> I installed the drivers from net by eth0
<Galaxor> Hi.  I have hal running because I want to use ivman.  Now, the ivman actions aren't firing.  I'd like to understand what is going on in hal's mind.  What log should I be looking in?
<soreau> ! broadcom | solo_
<ubottu> solo_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Maddog420> has what thanks for for the answer
<bucky> Galaxor, maybe something in /var/log ?
<Galaxor> It seems I'm also running the default udevd.  Could they be conflicting with one another?
<bucky> Galaxor, what operating system are you running?
<Galaxor> bucky: 10.04
<bucky> hmm..
<Galaxor> bucky: ubuntu server edition 10.04
<Galaxor> bucky: Oh, I found the hal logs in /var/log/messages
<whorush> my wireless isnt working after i hit the physical kill switch button on my laptop, i had this problem before, but i cant remember how i solved it.  i think theres some way to trick the kill swtich and get it to turn the wireless back on?
<gjm> geeks -.-
<magicianlord> what is the difference between ubuntu server editio nand desktop
<Galaxor> bucky: I see this: Sense: Read of scrambled sector without authentication
<bluezone> gjm, you do know you are on freenode right?
<solo_> Also I tried driwers from windows by     Ndiswrapper but it also false.
<gjm> whorush: can you show a picture?
<gjm> bluezone: yes
<whorush> gjm, a picture?
<bluezone> gjm, okay :)
<gjm> whorush: of switch
<gjm> whorush: maybe i can help
<Galaxor> bucky: Now, I have dvdread and dvdcss, and I can use handbrake to read the dvds.  Does - like - hal need to have dvdcss support or something?
<tamaros> what command can I type in the console to discover what type of webcam is built into my laptop?
<bucky> Galaxor, "Read of scrambled sector without authentication" indicates that dvdcss is not properly installed
<gjm> whorush: sorry, photo ;)
<bucky> Galaxor, get it with synaptic
<Galaxor> bucky: Hm.  I installed the one from medibuntu.
<whorush> gjm, thanks, i don't have a camera or anything, but its a button above my keyboard on my compaq laptop that is to the right of my power button.  it's blue, but it should be flashing orange and blue
<Galaxor> bucky: I have 1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1, according to dpkg -l '*dvdcss*'
<whorush> gjm, there's some command that fools the kill switch into letting my wireless work :-)
<whorush> gjm, this happeend before
<bucky> hmm.. dunno
<Galaxor> bucky: Should I use the one from /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh instead?
<fractal_heart> there doesn't seem to be /proc/bus/usb in my 10.10 and as a result virtualbox can't do usb pass through...how do I mount usbfs?
<Galaxor> bucky: Hm.  I ran the install-css.sh script, and it just installed 1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1 again.  No change to hal's behavior.
<bucky> Galaxor, hal might need to be restarted ?
<icesword> hi
<bucky> fractal_heart, VirtualBox 4.0 ? Did you install Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.0-69151.vbox-extpack into VB?
<fractal_heart> bucky, I did
<bucky> hmm.. dunno
<fractal_heart> bucky, otherwise, there'd be a warning about usb2 not supported
<zs1otb1> Hi, I have upgraded to 10.04 and now my movie players does not show video but only audio. What can be the mattter?
<Firartix> first aamsg ever, please excuse me, and btw, happy new year :o
<gjm> Happy New Year
<zs1otb1> Happy 2011
<magicianlord> zs1otb1: use computer janitor
<Dr_Willis> zs1otb1:  sounds ike a tyical 'cant figure out/need video codec' issue
<aliendude5300> Hi, trying to help a friend of mine switch to ubuntu, but they have very specialized software they need to work. In particular, they have a windows machine running a video surveillance server, that monitors 4 video cameras at once, indexes frames where motion is detected, and stores the indexed frames on the hard drive, acting somewhat as a DVR. They want to switch to Ubuntu, but they need this software to work for th
<aliendude5300> em, and I would like to know if anyone knows of a native Linux alternative to this.
<KM0201> fractal_heart: are you usig the open source edition, or did you add the oracle repository, and install from there?
<zs1otb1> I have installed the dvd libs but still no luck
<Phoul> I seem to recall gnome used to have a feature that allowed you to set enforced "breaks" that would every x amount of minuits of w/e lock the screen or somesuch, does anyone know where i could find this or if it still exists
<Phoul> or if im just nuts
<zs1otb1> magicianlord: what is computer janitor
<magicianlord> Phoul: it does
<Phoul> Where is it?...
<KM0201> aliendude5300: that would really take some looking into.. are you wanting to wach the videos it stores, or watch 'live'
<magicianlord> zs1otb1: it is a program in the system menu that cleans up issues when you upgrade
<Phoul> I remember seeing it, and now my physiotherapist says i need somethin like that, i found workrave except thats not really the same thing.
<zs1otb1> sorry I'm stupid, kindly help how to run it
<aliendude5300> KM0201: they want to be able to watch it live and retrieve the videos later.
<KM0201> aliendude5300: hmm.
<KM0201> aliendude5300: that will require some significant investigation on your part.
<Galaxor> bucky: Restarted hal; no change.
<aliendude5300> KM0201: I couldn't think of any open-source alternatives so I figured I'd ask on IRC.
<Phoul> magicianlord, any idea where it is?
<magicianlord> zs1otb1: press ALT+F2, then when the window computer up, type in computer-janitor-gtk and press enter
<magicianlord> comes up
<aliendude5300> zoneminder might do what they need but I'm not sure if it will work...
<Phoul> ...
<avis> 8:36 here
<szaboi> where?
<aliendude5300> It doesn't have to be free, just inexpensive and it needs to work with Ubuntu with minimal work required to set it up.
<Galaxor> aliendude5300: Sometimes I use a website called osalt.com, if I have a some commercial software in mind that I want an open-source alternative for.
<zs1otb1> it says must run as root.
<Kottizen> happy new year!
<avis> happy new years ubuntians :)
<bucky> aliendude5300, there was a tutorial on linuxhomepage.com recently about using the program called motion
<magicianlord> happy new years
<magicianlord> one step closer to death
<soreau> zs1otb1: Prefix with gksu like this: gksu computer-janitor-gtk
<bucky> aliendude5300, it's in the repos
<zs1otb1> ok its running, now what must I look for
<avis> o/~ the blood of christ, for the beat of my heart
<blud> hey guys, i'm trying to get my ati remote wonder working in mythbuntu..
<blud> i found a page that says you should "use the ati_remote driver" but i dont know how to do that
<soreau> blud: Does 'modinfo ati_remote' show anything?
<blud> i can go check
<magicianlord> does mark shuttleworth sign off final approvals on the ubuntu iso before it's released onto the internet?
<Galaxor> bucky: I seem to have no problem mounting /dev/sr0.  It just looks like hal isn't firing the right signal or something.  Maybe it's an ivman problem.
<zs1otb1> soreau: i have it running, what now? what must I look for
<avis> Mr. Shuttleworth i believe only plays a certain role in ubuntu
<soreau> zs1otb1: U wasn't the one telling you to run that program, I was just showing an easy way to run it
<magicianlord> avis: what role
<solo_> Tell me please how I can activate WiFi on laptop HP 4720s if non-free drivers Broadcom B43 and Broadcom STA don't work proper way
<avis> http:www.markshuttleworth.com
<nawk> Happy new year #Ubuntu
<zs1otb1> o thanks
<avis> you'll get it
<soreau> solo_: What isn't working specifically?
<magicianlord> solo_: wired connection, or new laptop
<nawk> I need help with my LIVEUSB.  Basically I have Ubuntu 10.10 iso burnt onto my usb and its working.
<magicianlord> nawk: what
<nawk> what I need help with is to resize the aufs (another unionfs) that the LIVECD creates
<nawk> I want to be able to make it bigger
<zs1otb1>  magicianlord: I have the janitor running, what must I look for?
<magicianlord> nawk: disk utility or gparted from the menus
<nawk> after the LIVECD is loaded, there's practically only 5 MBs left
<magicianlord> zs1otb1: i dont know. you have to use your judgement. maybe fix all
<magicianlord> or google it
<magicianlord> nawk: 5mb of what
<nawk> free space
<blud> soreau: modinfo ati_remote shows a bunch of stuff, shows the file path and name, alias stuff, a page of stuff
<soreau> blud: You can use 'lsmod|grep remote' to see if it's loaded and 'sudo modprobe ati_remote' to load the module
<zs1otb1> magicianlord:  ok so whatever is listed there might be a problem?
<magicianlord> free space of whta
<magicianlord> zs1otb1: maybe. buti havent used it myself
<solo_> I have wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 78:e4:00:68:58:bd
<solo_>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<solo_>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<solo_>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<solo_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBot1> solo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solo_>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<zs1otb1> ok
<soreau> blud: If it works, add ati_remote to /etc/modules to have it loaded  permanently at boot time
<Maahes> anyone know how to enable javascript in links2?
<magicianlord> zshen: i always just do a clean install
<Maahes> or well: have it work?
<soreau> solo_: So you have wlan0. Can you see wifi networks from the output of 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid' ?
<bucky> soreau, he don't have no IP addy ?
<solo_> wicd and network manager don't work with wifi
<magicianlord> solo_: theyshould
<magicianlord> solo_: maybe network manager is just pointing to the wrong interface name, like wlan0 or eth1
<nawk> I was told that I need to expand the initramfs that's loaded from the USB and play around with some init script
<nawk> can someone please point me in the right direction/directory
<Saladin> hello all
<magicianlord> nawk: what is the size of the computer's hard drive
<blud> soreau: lsmod|grep remote comes up with nothing, so I did sudo modprobe ati_remote, and it says "Warning: all config files need .conf" and path to the file lirc, then another warning to the file lirc-blacklist. Is that anything I need to care about?
<nawk> magicianlord: I'm with with a LIVEUSB here
<Saladin> i have question about skype on ubuntu wheather it works or not?   as just getting back into ubunut
<soreau> blud: Not sure, I haven't used this module before
<nawk> dealing with*
<Dr_Willis> Saladin:  it works..
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<soreau> blud: Check the output of 'dmesg' and look at the last few lines for more information
<Datz> hi, I have a problem with the video output on my laptop. I get a wavy screen. I adjusted the refresh rate from 60 to 75, and the oscillation gets faster
<Saladin> ahh yea ok ... now with that i am going to be using netbook edition does that still apply for the 10.10 or still 10.04?
<Datz> there are only two refresh rates, can I somehow play with others?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  what brand/make/model laptop. and what sort of monitor is it connected to?
<Datz> Dr_Willis: a Dell Inspiron E1505
<Datz> and the monitor is Acer AL1917
<rooks> yay, happy newyear and Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku, lets make this one go to eleven!! :D
<blud> soreau: Yeah im not too worried about the warning since the remote works now :p   Anyhow, how do I add ati_remote to /etc/modules ?  Are you saying to copy the file ati_remote into the folder /etc/modules/ ?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  lcd? or CRT?
<Datz> Dr_Willis: LCD
<foolhardy> is there a certain distro of ubuntu that has the desktop environment but doesn't have all the extra stuff with it like evolution mail and shotwell and pitivi and all that, just a clean slim desktop install?
<Datz> Dr_Willis: also, windows boots without this problem
<magicianlord> blud: copy it there, and then run sudo depmod -a
<soreau> blud: No, modules should be a text file. These modules will be loaded by default in the order that they are in the file
<magicianlord> foolhardy: ubuntu alternate install iso, from which you install command-line system, then build around it
<blud> oh so just open the file and add the line "ati_remote" yes?
<soreau> blud: Right
<magicianlord> foolhardy: or download crunchbang, which is based on debian and openbox
<Datz> Dr_Willis: the problem is with the separate monitor only.
<Datz> Dr_Willis: it is through a KVM switch
<foolhardy> magicianlord, thanksfor the info, but I'm not proficient with the CLI
<foolhardy> although I do need it to be ubuntu, since I need it to run xbmc
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  You did try it without the KVM switch?
<foolhardy> I guess I could just get the full desktop and then unintsall everything
<smw> foolhardy, xbmc runs on windows
<ubuntunoobz> hello happy new year and i need some help, i have a dell d600 with ubuntu 10.10 on it and a sprint air card. i use the air card for internet and i also setup a network that all of us can log in to. its great but after an hour or a day i get a black screen ,no internet, non responsive, computer with 2 lights flashing
<Datz> Dr_Willis: no, I haven't... I guess I didn't because windows doesn't have that problem through the switch. I can try it though
<magicianlord> foolhardy: suggest you try linux mint. they customize that.
<foolhardy> smw, I'm using ubuntu, not windows
<ubuntunoobz> any help?
<foolhardy> magicianlord, I'll check it out, thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  its just trouble shooting 101. could be somthing the kvm is doing to the signal from linux. I dont use kvm's - too many issues.
<magicianlord> foolhardy: i just uninstall the bloat in ubuntu. or i install from base
<Dr_Willis> foolhardy:  theres dozens of ubuntu variants..  it all depends on how much work you want to do.
<soreau> ubuntunoobz: That is a kernel panic. Typically, it is caused by a faulty driver module
<foolhardy> is there a centralized list of all these variants? Dr_Willis
<solo_> soreau:'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid'I have ESSID:"dd-wrt"
<magicianlord> sudo apt-get purge rhythmbox, gnome-games-common, tomboy, example-content, totem, totem-common, ubuntu-one-client. then install vlc
<Datz> Dr_Willis: problem still there
<ubuntunoobz> what driver?
<Saladin> looking for someone familer with acer aspire one zg5 as tring to get ideas on what i should look into for putting on it.. 10.10 netbook or 10.04 netbook?
<ubuntunoobz> everything on the laptop is pug and play, it all works out of the box
<linux_probe> plug-n-pray :-P
<soreau> solo_: Ok so you can see an AP which means you just have to connect. What type of encryption do you have?
<Dr_Willis> foolhardy:  other then google.. :) or disrto watch.. not that ive seen.
<magicianlord> Saladin: use desktop 10.10. do not install netbook edition
<magicianlord> netbook edition is limiting
<Dr_Willis> foolhardy:  new ones pop up every other week. that Pinguy one seems popular.
<foolhardy> I'll check out distro watch, thanks for the heads up
<alfred> can someone help me how to install openoffice 3.3 I downloaded it to my laptop
<Saladin> if i install desktop vs netbook will it slow down?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  what chipset is the video on the laptop?
<magicianlord> Saladin: desktop is faster
<Dr_Willis> Saladin:  not to any noticeable degree on most hardware
<Datz> Dr_Willis: I'll have to check
<Saladin> *on webchat irc as i don't have irc on this pc*
<solo_> soreau: But the B43 works no stability (now I have open net) and now I get IP by wlan0
<alfred> how to install openoffice 3.3
<Dr_Willis> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in maverick
<Saladin> ok so install desktop on it and skype will also be easier to install then?
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  if that version is not in the repos.. look for a PPA.
<alfred> Dr_Willis, PPA ?
<alfred> Dr_Willis,  I am new
<smw> Saladin, you do not need ubuntu-desktop for skype
<smw> !skype | Saladin
<ubottu> Saladin: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<shigeo> i have a KVM switch which doesn't support EDID data (plug n play monitor recognition). my ubuntu desktop is now at a resolution of 800x600. I googled around and it looks like i have to use a xorg.conf to force my resolution. there are a lot of xorg.conf examples, but is there a way to help me set up a xorg.conf? the best would be to have a "minimal" xorg.conf with only monitor and screen resolution specified, would then keyboard/mouse etc
<shigeo> . still work via HAL? appreciate your opinion.
<magicianlord> Saladin: the same software works on both. the netbook version just uses a different frontend.
<Dr_Willis> alfred:   You dont like the Openoffice that comes  by default?
<alfred> Dr_Willis, I like the new version beta 3.3
<Saladin> ohh yea i have went threw that:)  just making it easier .. i am used to desktop to install and such:)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | alfred
<ubottu> alfred: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<magicianlord> shigeo: modern cards do not need xorg.conf. what is your video card
<Saladin> kinda fell off the bike on ubuntu so have to get learning how to reride the bike:)
<solo_> Yesterday, out of 20 attempts to connect only one was successful
<blud> what text editor would you guys recommend, apparently Mthybuntu isn't preloaded with one lol
<magicianlord> Saladin: just install 10.10 desktop, update, and install vlc
<Datz> Dr_Willis: ok.. I'm unsure of how to find the chipset, could you point me in the right direction?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  'lspci' command, and you may want to run the system -> admin -> addational drivers tool
<alfred> Dr_Willis, I downloaded the package, it is now in my local drive, how to install it ?
<Datz> thanks Dr_Willis
<magicianlord> double click it
<shigeo> magicianlord, i will probably have to use xorg.conf because i need to override the automatic settings. it's an integrated video card, capable of VESA modes. (compare www.pcengines.ch).
<alfred> Dr_Willis, I mean the command to install it if you know it
<Dr_Willis> blud:  it proberly has nano and vi. theres always gedit and geany or a dozen others.
<jeaton> im wanting to stream movies from ubuntu to my ps3, any recommended apps?
<blud> yeah i will try gedit,  i forget all the commands in vi :|
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  i doubt if you want to install an openoffice package you downlaoded.. what was the exact file name you downloaded.
<alfred> Dr_Willis, OOo_3.3.0rc8_20101214_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<solo_> soreau: Thanks for the help with the new year. Have you already had a new year?
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  that method is sort of 'windows' thinking...
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  extract it - thats an archive.. see whats in the dir it creates
<Datz> Dr_Willis: is this what I'm looking for? AMD Radeon Mobility X1400
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  dont be too suprised if it dosent work.
<magicianlord> yes
<alfred> yes I extracted it
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  looks like it..
<alfred> but it doesn t work :)
<magicianlord> radeon mobility should work iwth opensource ati driver
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  does the addational drivers tool suggest any drivers?
<alfred> Dr_Willis, how to make it executable ?
<Datz> Dr_Willis: I have them loaded I think already
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  it should have extraced to a dir. with a lot of extutables  in it im guessing.. i dont use that.. never have.. dont plan on trying it any time soon.
<magicianlord> goodnight
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  check the docs/readme files in the archive
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  i suggest looking for a PPA , or using the OO thats in the repos.
<alfred> ok Dr_Willis  but what was the command to install .deb package ?
<Datz> Dr_Willis: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Datz> I thought I had enabled the audio driver before, but I guess nothing is listed now
<Datz> opps, video
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Dr_Willis> !apt | alfred
<ubottu> alfred: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<samantha-> i'm doing an expert install from a usb stick. trying to partition. i can set the usb stick as "do not use" for mount point, and so it is not bootable. when i try to set sdb1 as bootable (the hdd), it won't set. what am i doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  double clicking on a .deb should work
<blud> so i guess i need to make my modules file not read only, then edit it, then make it read only again??
<Dr_Willis> samantha-:  i dont even think linux uses/needs the bootable flag..
<Dr_Willis> blud:  you edit system files as the root user normally. sudo nano /path/to/file
<samantha-> Dr_Willis, on my last install attempt, the installer set it up so that booting off the usb drive booted into the system, but the hdd wouldn't boot. this is obviously suboptimal.
<soreau> solo_: Depending on the encryption type, there are different ways to connect using iwconfig and dhclient
<alfred> Dr_Willis, YES, done like this sudo -i dpkg *.deb and I am installing all the package
<soreau> solo_: It is new years here in a few hours. Have a good time
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  all what packages?
<alfred> Dr_Willis, the openoffice 3.3
<soreau> blud: It should be as simple as 'gksu gedit /etc/modules'
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  then why did you try that tar.gz one?
<zs1otb2> it is new year already here in Africa
<looperop> i need help with the drivers Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
<soreau> blud: You shouldn't need to change permissions for anything in /etc
<zs1otb2> hi I need help with movie player and vlc player
<alfred> Dr_Willis, it did not work, then I extract it, and CD to the folder where the .deb situated with the dpkg done the installation
<Datz> Dr_Willis: any suggestions?
<Datz> I can't find much searching
<alfred> Dr_Willis,  the word, math etc...
<Datz> Dr_Willis: when I pop into a tty, the problem still exists
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  im out of ideas. unless you want to be brave with the xvidtune, or ati control panel tools.
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  I had a netbook with a similer issue. it needed a bios update.. but it even had the issue in the BIOS screens.
<jon8> Hey guys.. Whats the absolute easiest way to share (over LAN) my windows 7 PC directories and my Ubuntu direcotries
<samantha-> jon8: samba.
<soreau> ! samba | jon8
<ubottu> jon8: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jon8> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> jon8:  ubuntu should be able to access the shared directories. BUT win7 with that 'windows live sign on assistant' installed. can have issues.
<Datz> Dr_Willis: ah, I see.. I'm on 10.04.. could a new kernal help, should I update to 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  i would test with a 10.10 live cd and see.
<Datz> Dr_Willis: ah, good idea
<soreau> Datz: What are you trying to do?
<shigeo> samantha-: is sdb1 on your usb stick?
<Saladin> has anyone dealt with teamviewer on ubuntu?
<Saladin> !teamviewer
<Emerling> hi
<Emerling>  i live
<Datz> soreau: I have a rapitly oscillating screen throught the output from my laptop to external monitor
<lighta> I did Saladin
<Datz> rapidly*
<lighta> what u wanna know ?
<Saladin> lighta: how did it go?  easy to install ?
<alfred> Dr_Willis,  Thank you for the support, now everything is fine :)
<Datz> I'll just stick to windows in this environment :p
<kyan> How could I make krusader the default file manager? I tried suggestions at http://groups.google.com/group/krusader-devel/browse_thread/thread/8209d785d3ba0ac6 but it did not work.
<soreau> Datz: Ah yes, definitely do not use the proprietary/catalyst driver or control center - it no longer supports your card. Instead, get the latest kernel you can and use the radeon driver (working by default)
<konam> ok, i deleted something on ubuntu 10.10 as root because some files where owned by him. the thing is the folder got deleted incredibly fast and i know it sent it to some trash folder that i can't find. the free space didn't change after i deleted the folder
<lighta> yes, was in a .deb package so quite easy but last time I try to run it I wasn't on the same version as a windows one
<konam> can someone tell me where this file could be?
<lighta> so there were trouble here
<konam> apparently it's not on the same place it was on earlier versions
<soreau> Datz: If you want even better 3D, you can also install xorg-edgers repo and the gallium driver
<Datz> soreau: ah, thanks. I'll try the 10.10 live cd then , thanks
<solo_> soreau: I try to run the WiFi on the HP 4720s. After installing Broadkom 43 network lan0 appears at 2 minutes and lost for ever. How to make a stable connection? WiCD not find the network and does not issue an IP address.
<Saladin> ahh ok i apprecaiate it lighta so simple to use just like windows verion:)  thnx appreaicate
<soreau> solo_: The interface disappears?
<IAcceptEverythin> I am an extension of myself.  A seedling in the root of a problematic being known as existence. Virtually, in the world of computing I can find Ubuntu. I am less transient then the operating system. I am emptied out from the void into the distant mist. Your eyes. The eyes of the people and users of Ubuntu do not know the echo. Please help me ubuntu. I am alone in the wrong part of the hemisphere. and i do not mean globally.
<Dr_Willis> alfred:  i would not be suprised if somthing you did breaks badly.. good luck..
<lighta> yes Saladin just like windows, last version isn'k in package yet from last time I check, but you can still run it trought wine
<solo_> soreau: wlan0 exsist but doesn't work
<andrew__> any one trie dubuntu 11 alpha ?
<alfred> Dr_Willis, not at all, now I am running the Openoffice 3.3
<soreau> ! work | solo_
<ubottu> solo_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Saladin> i will install 10.10 desktop on acer aspire one zg5 .. update .. install vlc.. install teamveiwer.. install skype then tada all done I HOPE  although there was a forum post that i went by to install all my stuff can i post it here and it is outdated but will it still work?
<samantha-> shigeo: no, the usb stick is mounting as sda1. sdb1 is the hard drive.
<alfred> Dr_Willis, it is better because it has this dictionary synonym etc..
<blud> well, i added ait_remote to my modules file, and now when I boot up it loads mythtv automatically (like it always did) and when I try to exit mythtv the machine locks up :|
<blud> sry "ati_remote"
<soreau> blud: A machine lockup points to a driver issue, more likely than not, with ati_remote. Might have to find out who coded that module and file a bug
<IAcceptEverythin> Intensionally speaking, it is more dangerous to think you hear sounds and see the sight of what you heard than to actually have it happen. So I ask again where is the ubuntu software to cure me
<shigeo> samantha-, have you set the bootable flag on your hard disk? how does booting off the usb stick work?
<IAcceptEverythin> you aren't crazy. you just use ubuntu
<soreau> blud: Confirm it is ati_remote by unloading the module before exiting mythtv 'sudo rmmod ati_remote'
<Saladin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683  <-- stil apply to the 10.10 version then not just older ones?
<necroforest> So, I have the Flash plugin installed, and I installed firefox 4 beta manually, but I can't get flash working in it. Any ideas?
<konam> root trash folder on ubuntu 10.10 anyone'
<konam> ?
<Dr_Willis_> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<samantha-> shiego: i'm unable to set the bootable flag on the hard disk. i try to toggle and it resolutely stays "no." on the last install round, booting off the usb stick worked okay, except that it isn't what i wanted. (and i was unable to do a new install without rewriting the stick.)
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  ~ in that case would be /root/
<mrdirtft> this might sound random, but did any of you successfully install OneNote 2010 using wine?
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  so /root/.local/share/Trash
<konam> /root/.local doesn't exist Dr_Willis_
<konam> not on ubuntu 10.10 anyways
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  normally nothing is done in the /root/ users dir.. so i would suggest looking in the users dir you did the 'sudo' change to root with
<marcusdavidus> how a fuck turn of this stupic xchatc tos top eahc time fucking log in t0o this channel
<marcusdavidus>  jesu fuckng christ
<marcusdavidus> cannot hash out freenode
<marcusdavidus>  wtf
<blud> soreau: perhaps I will, but what i just tested was alt tabbing from mythtv before trying to exit it. Everything seems fine, I can launch other programs and move the cursor with my ati remote and stuff. And when I shut down mythtv it froze but the rest of the computer didn't.  So before I think it was only mythtv freezing but whilst in mythtv i couldnt get the computer to do anything else,
<Dr_Willis_> and this is how to not get help on irc marcusdavidus...
<konam> Dr_Willis_ i deleted the file from a nautilus started as root
<blud> so this time i like did ctrl-esc or something to get the menu to launch another program
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  and it may be in the users trash dir.
<samantha-> marcusdavidus, go back to windows. your intelligence level demands it.
<elky> Dr_Willis_, i can't even make out what he's wanting to do
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  theres also 'delete' and 'move to trash' one deletes ...
<elky> samantha-, please don't
<blud> so basically, once I added ati_remote to the modules file, now MythTV freezes when you try to shut it off
<marcusdavidus> hmm to gewntoo u mean
<konam> Dr_Willis_ it's not, i just checked
<Dr_Willis_> marcusdavidus:  if you have a ubuntu issue.. state it.. otehr wise. take it elsewhere.
<solo_> ubottu:I get from wicd "Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address". wicd sees the signal and scans the network but can not connect. The network is open. The first time the connection was successful but after 2 minutes gone. When working in opensuse with native drivers such samples do not. Everything is stable and long on the same network and on the same laptop.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  i would assume its been deleted then. You could try the 'locate' command to see if you can find the file if you know its name
<marcusdavidus> i dont have ubuntu isue
<marcusdavidus>  i have fuckign irc isue
<mrdirtft> how do i add my channels, so i don't have to type it every freaking time
<ThomasB2k> Language please, marcusdavidus
<Dr_Willis_> mrdirtft:  add channels where to what?
<marcusdavidus> common  how turn this off
<elky> marcusdavidus, then join #freenode by right-clicking on the channel name i just typed to you
<Dr_Willis_> marcusdavidus:  turn what off?
<play4> hi
<mrdirtft> xchat, add channels to bookmark
<marcusdavidus> chil
<marcusdavidus>  eeach time
<shigeo> marcusdavidus, try right clicking the channels or so...
<Dr_Willis_> marcusdavidus:  yes.. you do need to chill..
<play4> no
<alfred> Where VirtualBox store the images ?
<marcusdavidus>  i turn on my new hiper imba xchat in thius ubuntu
<marcusdavidus>  itsload aut this channel
<GeekSquid> ~/Virtualbox
<play4> cool
<Dr_Willis_> alfred:  /home/USERNAME/.VirtualBox/
<shigeo> samantha-, you said you were unable to do a new install without rewriting the stick. that sound very peculiar...?
<alfred> Dr_Willis_, thx
<marcusdavidus> but the : atoop log in to this sserver" or thwtever chckbox
<marcusdavidus>  is empty
<marcusdavidus>  so is not user error
<mrdirtft> how do i add my fav channels to bookmark??? soi dont have to type it every time
<Dr_Willis_> mrdirtft:  check the docs for your irc client perhaps? xchat has it in the server settings dialogs.. not sure about xchat-gnome
<marcusdavidus> pls some  ubububub guy tell me how to turn this ubudubu i love ubu irc channel crap
<samantha-> shigeo, installing grub apparenty installs it to /dev/sda (the stick), not /dev/sdb (the hdd). so the mangled grub install prevents me from doing a fresh install fixing that.
<konam> Dr_Willis_ for example, i just 'moved to trash' another file from a nautilus opened with gksu or whatever, it's not on my trash or in the /home/username/.local/share/Trash or in the root trash folder
<solo_> soreau: I get from wicd "Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address". wicd sees the signal and scans the network but can not connect. The network is open. The first time the connection was successful but after 2 minutes gone. When working in opensuse with native drivers such samples do not. Everything is stable and long on the same network and on the same laptop.
#ubuntu 2011-01-01
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  try   clicking on the 'trash' icon on the left hand side in nautilus?
<marcusdavidus> nvm]
<shigeo> samantha-, oh yes now i remember. (shame on me! i had this very issue a month ago at work...). there seems to be a bug in the current installer.
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  i dont reccomend using nautilus as root.
<marcusdavidus>  im  fucking idiiot
<marcusdavidus> i find out olk
<marcusdavidus> :P srry to much alko
<marcusdavidus> ]cheers
<samantha-> shigeo, fix?
<elky> marcusdavidus, you're not very coherent, might i suggest you go sleep it off.
<play4> exit
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  or the url -> trash:///
<blud> soreau: i did that rmmod ati_remote and mythtv still crashes when you exit it
<blud> never did that before
<blud> but i think i need to solve this other issue first to see if it clears it up... Problem is mythtv loads at start but also mythbuntu prompts me to enter a keyring password and then a wpa2 password
<blud> like every time i boot
<shigeo> samantha-, i stumbled upon this bug while trying to install to a system with a fakeRAID. it seems that the installer (at least the graphical ubiquity installer) installs grub to the /dev/sda per default. my last status of this bug is that you have basically two choices......
<blud> how do i make it not do that? i just want to have it save my wireless password and never ask me again
<Dr_Willis_> blud:  you can set the keyring to not ask for its unlock password.
<konam> Dr_Willis_ i can't open that url, writing it on nautilus using 'location'
<Dr_Willis_> system -> perferances -> passwords and enc.   right click on the login item,. and set a blank password. it will ask to 'use unsafe storage'
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  and the trash icon on the left hand panel does what?
<shigeo> samantha-, you can either wait for ubuntu 10.04.2 next month or so (assuming you want the LTS), or you can boot into your system with external help, then issue a "grup-install /dev/sdX" where sdX is your hard disk.
<samantha-> shigeo, does lilo exhibit the same behavior? i'm certainly not married to grub.
<Dr_Willis_> samantha-:  lilo is so old.. its proberly going to be very problematic these days
<solo_> Please help me anyone!!! I get from wicd "Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address". wicd sees the signal and scans the network but can not connect. The network is open. The first time the connection was successful but after 2 minutes gone. When working in opensuse with native drivers such samples do not. Everything is stable and long on the same network and on the same laptop.
<blud> Dr_Willis_: where do i set keyring settings or find keyrings or whatever
<samantha-> aand i'm installing 10.10
<shigeo> samantha-, i would recommend using the "super grub disk" from http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ for booting your ubuntu, then issue "grub-install /dev/sdX"
<Dr_Willis_>   blud   i just said ->    system -> perferances -> passwords and enc.   right click on the login item,. and set a blank password. it will ask to 'use unsafe storage'
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<blud> ah sorry didnt see, i was walking back and forth to the linux box
<konam> Dr_Willis_ there's nothing there..
<Dr_Willis_> blud:  that icon has moved in 10.10 - compared to 10.04 i think.
<Dr_Willis_> konam:  it may be the stuff is just getting deleted then.. not moved to trash.
<solo_> Problem with Broadcom 4312 in Ubuntu 10.10
<shigeo> samantha-, i like your attitude. i prefer LiLo myself on my other systems (gentoo and earlier slackware), but the ubuntu way is grub. LiLo does not have these problems per se, but the problem is not lilo, it's the ubuntu installer.
<blud> Dr_Willis_: I am using mythbuntu, doesnt seem to be there..
<Gadu> I've got a cam stream up and running on my website via webcam-server but I want to add sound. How can I achieve this?
<Gadu> preferably in a way that won't cause them to be completely out of sync
<Dr_Willis_> blud:   the binary name for the tool is 'seahorse' i think.
<konam> Dr_Willis_ but... well, thanks
<samantha-> shigeo, i first got a copy of slackware 1.something via an ftp-to-email gateway ... i had like 22 floppies uuencoded and emailed to me over a FidoNet gateway. my sysop was ... pissed.
<konam> othe day i will ask again i guess
<konam> thanks
<Dr_Willis_> night all
<solo_> I think it's time to go to sleep and wifi not working
<samantha-> i'm surprised this bug wasn't caught. this seems like a pretty simple show-stopper case.
<soreau> solo_: Soon enough, broadcom will be releasing open drivers so their hardware will justwork
<soreau> until then, it's proprietary driver nightmare
<blud> seahorse isn't even installed.. shoudl i install it?
<blud> im using xfce (mythbuntu)
<soreau> solo_: But you never said what wasn't working about it. If you can see your AP, you should be able to connect
<epaphus> Hello, how can i remove a package including config files? with apt get
<Gadu> I've tried using VLC to stream but watching it only tries to download an endless binary file rather than watching it
<shigeo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/339724
<gjm> epaphus: 'sudo apt-get purge'
<solo_>  soreau: I get from wicd "Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address" but signal from network is good
<rautamiekka> I need to verify many files' CRC, so tried to §crc32 file.rar | grep - file.txt§ but it searches for the dash in the txt instead of the output of 'crc32'. Also tried replacing the dash with "{}" without output from grep, and reading grep's manpage was useless unless I missed something.
<soreau> solo_: Is dhcp enabled? Is MAC Address Filtering on the AP?
<gjm> epaphus: and in future read man pages
<samantha-> shigeo, i should perhaps retry with ext3? i'm not married to ext4 by any stretch. this is a crappy almost-netbook.
<soreau> solo_: The other problem may be having NetworkManager, nm-applet and wicd all running at the same time
<shigeo> samantha-, i know. it probably has a lot to do with moving to grub2 or such. try the solution with the super grub disk and issuing "grub-install"
<soreau> solo_: Instead you could try killing all processes then connecting with 'iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> && dhclient wlan0'
<samantha-> shigeo, i booted from the usb stick to a root prompt. grub-install /dev/sdb didn't resolve it.
<chaozuper> i know it's unrelated but happy new year ubuntu users!
<samantha-> i'll probably be cleaning a bathtub at midnight.
<mdpatrick> I'm running AMD64 on a quadcore processor... how can I tell if a process is using more than 1 core? (i.e. it's utilizing the processor correctly)
<em> is it possible for the computer to suspend without dropping the wifi?
<Saladin> !quadcore
<smw> em, they are mutually exclusive
<shigeo> samantha-, nah i don't think it's a filesystem issue. i also don't think you can grub-instal from a usb-stick. because the usb stick has another environment and other parameters, so it won't install grub correctly. you should really try grub-install from your system. isn't there an option "boot from first hard disk" on the usb stick?
<iNdO> yo
<smw> mdpatrick, you can use htop
<em> smw: then it should be possible for the laptop lid to close without suspending.
<smw> mdpatrick, it gives cpu usage by cpu.
<smw> em, it is, that is a power setting
<samantha-> shigeo, when the installer writes the mbr to the usb stick, that is the same as "boot from the first hard disk." root is /dev/sdb1, and /sda1 is unused.
<em> smw: and on the HP Pavilion dv6t every time you close the lid it either suspends or goes blank and you never get the display back.
<em> smw: not on the HP Pavilion dv6t
<smw> em, that is an overheating problem I think
<em> I dont think so.
<smw> em, for some reason the gpu never restarts...
<em> It's some sort of power management or kernel bug.
<em> yes the gpu never restarts
<smw> em, I have no idea why. It is probably a driver/kernel bug
<smw> em, I have the same problem
<rautamiekka> How to pipe the output of "crc32" to grep or something which searches for the presence of the output in the given text file ?
<em> in power management you only have four choices for what happens when the lid is shut: blank the screen, suspend, hibernate, or shut down.   If you choose any but the first it will lose wifi, if you choose the first it loses the display forever until you turn it off and back on.
<em> smw ^
<solo_> soreau: try
<bluezone> anyone have experience with install nvidia drivers? the installation fails, in the log it says: ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<mdpatrick> smw: If a process goes above 25% does that imply it's using more than 1 core?
<blud> ok so, I have this keyring that keeps asking for a password every time I boot the computer, I want to edit it somehow so it doesn't ask me for a password, so it just saves it forever.
<smw> mdpatrick, no
<Josh_> Blue... Redraft in recovery and then install nvii
<usr13> bluezone: As it says, you need to turn off the Xserver to install in the way you are going about it.
<Josh_> Restart in recovery rather
<romana> happy new year everyone ! ;)
<bluezone> hmm
<samantha-> romana, another regeneration?
<bluezone> what if i just end the process, i don't trust installing things in recovery
<romana> samantha huh?
<samantha-> romana, if you don't get it now you never will :)
<Josh_> You could use a console login
<romana> samantha i know, right! :D
<nawk> Is there a kernel option should I could specify during the loading of the LiveUSD (or LiveCD) that allows me to set the size of the tmpfs?
<nawk> for the '/'
<usr13> bluezone: First you will need to move off of the GUI to a terminal.  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<shigeo> samantha-, did you try the option "boot from first hard disk"? i'll check another idea meanwhile...
<iNdO> happy new years ya'll
<usr13> bluezone: And then kill the Xserver  sudo pkill gdm
<IAcceptEverythin> What is the name of the Aircraft Systems Engineering App in the ubuntu library?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I have a device (pen tablet) which has "custom" thingymajigs on it. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/312633/ Is some sample output, The top is the #1 special button, the lower is a mouse move to near the top of my screen. (xev doesn't get events from these buttons). How can I set these up?
<konam> Dr_Willis_ ok, had to come back, the files were convoluted in some .trash folders on my home folder. i just recovered about 5gbs after shift-delete them
<konam> thanks
<bluezone> usr13,  out or curiosity what exactly is an xserver, if is not too much to ask
<samantha-> shigeo, i'm using the mini iso. there is no boot to first hard disk option, only rescue.
<bastidrazor> usr13: that is a horrible way to stop gdm.. use sudo sevice gdm stop .. instead
<Musigreg> Hello!
<Musigreg> Happy new year everyone!
<yayoj1> Happy New Year!!
<solo_> soreau: with 'iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> && dhclient wlan0' I get new interface -- wlan0:avahi inet addr:169.254.8.46
<yayoj1> Ubuntu is great right?
<Musigreg> I guess so
<Musigreg> I installed it today
<R0b0t1> No, it's absolutely terrible.
<Musigreg> it's my first run
<R0b0t1> I wouldn't suggest using it -- it's bad for your health.
<solo_> So I have wlan0 and wlan0:avahi ???
<shigeo> samantha-, can you go into rescue? i don't know that option. maybe you can try it and see if it gives you some happy time. by the way: can you choose _not_ to install grub anywhere so that your stick doesn't get fried?
<yayoj1> wow..well guess its time to switch to mac.
<R0b0t1> Causes cancer (only in California) and stuff like that.
<samantha-> shigeo, i'm trying a rescue install now. and i have the option of installing without a bootloader (or lilo, which i also haven't tried).
<R0b0t1> Oh no! Mac is even worse. It causes cancer AND retardation.
<Musigreg> I need a little help from you, is someone available?
<mdpatrick> What's the easiest way to see if a process is appropriately utilizing amd64 architecture or not??? Htop is neat, but I'm not sure it's telling me what i'm looking for.
<yayoj1> ha....ohhh....cancer huh?
<bastidrazor> R0b0t1: and we see you've already been infected.
<GeekSquid> !ask | Musigreg
<ubottu> Musigreg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yayoj1> who me, never
<Musigreg> Ok, thank you
<karma_police> anyone ever use gadmin-samba?
<yayoj1> samba, somebody like's windows
<yayoj1> whats the question?
<samantha-> ooh, rescue mode has a "reinstall grub" feature where you can redo the boot loader with your choice of parameters. we'll see.  ah, that worked.
<smw> !anyone | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<karma_police> i'm trying to network my files on ubuntu so that windoze users can access them
<mrdirtft> hello ladies
<smw> mrdirtft, hello miss ;-)
<Musigreg> Well, I have a problem with a file who is supposed to be an iso copy from one of my dvds, but i can't mount it. It says it's not a iso format something.
<frxstrem> how can I make Google Chrome work in guest sessions?
<samantha-> shigeo, ty for the pointer :) is there an equivalent to debian's tasksel, post-install? to save time on my umpteenth installation, i only installed the base system, now i need to install the rest
<r00t4rd3d> karma_police, samba
<smw> Musigreg, how are you trying to mount it?
<smw> frxstrem, it should work
<yayoj1> musigreg: sounds like you copied the file wrong to the disk.
<GeekSquid> samantha-: sudo apt-get install tasksel ... ubuntu came from debian, therefore it does
<karma_police> i'm trying to set my network up and cannot get it working.. i'm a noob.. here is my smb.conf file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549184/
<shigeo> samantha-, yes! so everything works now?
<Musigreg> yayoj1, I try to mount it with right click and then "mount", and the thing is, I can mount it on a windows machine
<samantha-> shigeo, apparently. it booted to prompt and tasksel appears to be thinking about what i've asked it to do.
<blud> k i solved my keyring issue.. just had to go edit the wireless connection, add the password there, and check the box "available to all users"
<Musigreg> I tried burning it, but it's a dual layer dvd and i don't have a dual layer burner
<frxstrem> smw: I just get an error saying something like "Failed to move to new PID namespace: Operation not permitted" or something like that
<samantha-> there it goes. downloading 22 of 892.
<smw> frxstrem, run it in a terminal, then pastebin all useful info.
<smw> frxstrem, let me try it
<Valkyrie> OKAY.
<Valkyrie> So now I'm HERE.
<karma_police> the files and folders i'm trying to share are on a usb hdd
<MrUnagi> how can a user be chrooted via ssh but not via sftp
<frxstrem> smw: I ran it in terminal, and told you the error message
<shigeo> samantha-, good. thank $deity we didn't have to use LiLo (somehow i don't think ubuntu likes LiLo).
<Valkyrie> How do I edit the Applications menu in gnome by hand.
<Valkyrie> I'm meaning the actual FILE. I'm sick of gnome not adding applications. No I don't run Ubuntu, I was brought here by #gnome.
<samantha-> shigeo, i thought make zlilo was the best feature they ever added to the kernel ... saved me so much trouble ...
<yayoj1> musicgreg: if it's an iso format copy of software you have to make sure the file is saved to the disk in that format or the copied image is useless.  look for an iso mount application in the software center
<smw> frxstrem, yeah, I just tested it. I have no idea. I am going to look it up
<shigeo> samantha-, just for your info: my next try would have been to use "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda --recheck". or maybe use the usb live environment and then chroot into your installation.
<Tigger__> MERRY NEW YEAR
<Musigreg> yayoj1, I tried every mount applications I found, and they told me the same thing.
<frxstrem> smw: umm...could it possibly be because I use the dev version?
<smw> frxstrem, nope, I am reading some technical info about it.
<mdpatrick> How do I check to see if the partitions I setup during my install are appropriately mounted at the correct mount points?
<smw> frxstrem, frxstrem it is not something that you can fix probably
<Musigreg> yayoj1, is there a way for me to know which iso format is it? Cos all I've read was that it wasn't one particular format. But nothing tells me what it is...
<samantha-> mdpatrick, sudo mount
<smw> frxstrem, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31077
<Valkyrie> How do I edit the Gnome Applications menu by hand?
<yayoj1> musicgreg: when you right click the application, go to scripts and then mount iso.
<yayoj1> musicgreg: try that
<vlt_> Hello. A Xen question: What is the most elegant way to automatically run a Xen domU after dom0 has finished booting?
<play4> happy  new  years  eve   people
<smw> frxstrem, you can use --no-sandbox
<yayoj1> musicgreg: or what samantha wrote for terminal command.
<shigeo> mcpatrick, if you just want to look at partitions, 'mount' without sudo should be enough.
<mdpatrick> shigeo, samantha-: That did it. Thanks :)
<Musigreg> Hum...
<yayoj1> musicgreg:no luck
<shigeo> samantha-, you wouldn't accidentally know how i can create some cool xorg.conf with my ubuntu?
<Musigreg> Could it be that the folder which the iso is in is named with a blank?
<samantha-> shigeo, nope. imo X is evil. long live the cli. :)
<GeekSquid> vlt_: xen questions in  #xen please
<solo_> tell me what USB is an external modem is better to buy that would not test with WiFi in Ubuntu.
<yayoj1> musicgreg: named with a blank?  what do you mean?
<Musigreg> in the path name
<stealthc> hmmm just wondering if anybody here an envision remote execution as being better facilitated than with a modified version of vbox?
<Musigreg> yayoj1,  there's a space in the name of the folder
<stealthc> can envision not an...lol
<yayoj1> musicgreg: so it's something like this"dflg.blank"
<Musigreg> yayoj1,  sorry i'm not english, I try hard ^
<rautamiekka> How to pipe the output of "crc32" to grep or something which searches for the presence of the output in the given text file ?
<stealthc> I was thinking vbox was a good choice because it can keep execution isolated to a virtual machine
<stealthc> and is open source
<Musigreg> yayoj1, no it more something like media/doc 2/iso.iso
 * Shaun hates the person that has a script set up to steal my nick whenever I go offline
<chaozuper> how do i make firefox 4 in ubuntu look like it does on vista?
<Procik> Ñ íîâûì ãîäîì!
<domjohnson> Hi
<Silicium> hi tehre
<GeekSquid> rautamiekka: cat /path/to/crc32 | grep searchword
<Silicium> is it normal that encryptFS is so slow on read/file access?
<Silicium> the seektimes are very crap
<Musigreg> yayoj1, what do you call the space between two words?
<Procik> ðóññêèå  åñòü?
<rautamiekka> GeekSquid: "crc32" is a Perl script, mind you, which checks the file's CRC and displays it.
<IAcceptEverythin> whoa. ubuntu is cool. howard stern is my idol now i guess. thanks for your help. ttyl
<GeekSquid> rautamiekka: perl crc32 | grep search
<boraklavun> happy new year
<boraklavun>  I was late sorry about that
<yayoj1> musicgreg: misc.
<GeekSquid> boraklavun: you are early, i am in California
<yayoj1> musicgreg: drag the file to the desktop, then try the right click to script then mount
<alfred> what is the best way nto encrypt the laptop?
<shigeo> alfred, use ubuntu alternate installer.
<skullboy> alfred, did u try truecrypt
<lwizardl> ok i'm starting to think this laptop just wasn't designed for linux to be used on it everything isn't working without lots of modding
<alfred> shigeo, I will try truecrypt
<stealthc> truecrypt with aes 256
<lwizardl> in 10.10 how do I get my headphone jack to work when i plug them in
<lwizardl> right now my audio only works from the internal speakers
<Musigreg> yayoj1, copying
<frxstrem> how can I find out what device file(s) represents audio in/out?
<alfred> skullboy, is it the same as Easy Crypt ?
<Musigreg> yayoj1, ok I mounted it, and a new icon appeared with the name of the iso
<jimmyzasdf> can i turn off the feature which asks for my password whenever i change a system setting?
<samantha-> i *lublublub* my SSDs.
<Musigreg> yayoj1, and when i open it, there's no file inside
<skullboy> alfred, no it is way more scure
<alfred> skullboy, I will install it,
<skullboy> alfred, secure**
<alfred> skullboy,  I hope I do not mess things
<rautamiekka> GeekSquid: It's run by simply saying "crc32". Syntax=§crc32 <file.ext>§. Tried §crc32 file.rar | grep sums.txt§, no output as if the sum wasn't in the file when it really is in there.
<skullboy> alfred, ok let me now how it goes
<Musigreg> yayoj1, But the iso is 5.5Gig
<yayoj1> musicgreg: yea the file was copied wrong.  you gotta re-download the file from where ever you got it.
<skullboy> alfred, just use a .deb if u dont wanna mess up
<alfred> skullboy, will it ask for the passkey when I restart the computer or it will when I log in ?
<Musigreg> yayoj1, well I got the from burning a dvd which i don't have anymore...
<alfred> skullboy, as newbie I used the ubuntu software center
<rautamiekka> GeekSquid: No difference with §grep -i§
<skullboy> alfred, it will ask when u restart
<Musigreg> yayoj1, nevermind, thank you anyway for your time
<yayoj1> musicgreg: yea sure
<alfred> skullboy, it asked me about truecrypt if installed , I download it
<alfred> how to install it now ?
<alfred> I extract it
<alfred> skullboy, the command sudo dpkg -i name ?
<skullboy> alfred, download the .deb package and run it
<dhanijeremy> does anyone know when is the release date for Natty Narwhal
<alfred> skullboy, I can t get the .deb
<p_res> dhanijeremy: See #ubuntu+1
<skullboy> alfred, your right there is not
<alfred> skullboy, I miss the command to make it exe file
<dhanijeremy> skullboy: thanks!
<alfred> skullboy,  where it says +x  and after ./make
<alfred> I do not remember them
<skullboy> alfred, make && make install
<jospams> happy new year
<alfred> skullboy, didn t work
<hipitihop> I have an ISP who's link drops out every now and then. What log should I look at to see at what time my wan link went down ?
<Animagladius> happy new year
<skullboy> alfred, did it give output
<alfred> no
<superkuh> I am using 8.04. When I drag windows with the mouse in Gnome a transparent grid is shown moving instead of the window. How do I enable full window drag/movement animation?
<bastidrazor> hipitihop: /var/log/daemon.log shows when things you might find interesting and also /var/log/syslog
<blud> ok fixed my problem of mythtv crashing. just had to uninstall lirc
<blud> thanks for the help tonight people
<xim_> i got a dual head video card (nv gts 450) and I am trying to set up multimonitor in nvidia-settings following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors but they are mirrored and I want them seperate, i tried twinview and 'seperate x' any ideas?
<alfred> skullboy, do you know what is the command to make a file executable in linux?
<xim_> chmod p+x
<xim_> sorry, thats chmod o+x
<alfred> xim_, thanks that s what I was looking for
<alfred> xim_, what is the next command ? to install the file ?
<soreau> blud: cool
<usr13> alfred: chmod
<xim_> alfred, i dont know what you are doing so i dont know whats next
<usr13> alfred: chmod +x <file-name-here>
<alfred> xim_, I donwloded a file, is not .deb, so I want to install it ( it is truecrypt)
<alfred> usr13, done it
<alfred> but what is after that ?
<alfred> dpkg ? or ?
<usr13> alfred: ./<file-name-here>
<xim_> alfred to run the file if it is an executable alot of times jsut do ./filename
<xim_> or sh filename
<usr13> alfred: or sh <file-name-here>
<alfred> xim_, Yes
<alfred> done
<SPooN> so, #ubuntu, I was hoping someone could shed some light on what KDE is/means, and what gnome is/means compated to that. anyone want to contrib?
<usr13> SPooN: They are window managers
<pulgoki> Question, my girlfriend has a linksys wrt54g2 router.. she connects everything to it using the Wi-Fi Protected Setup Button... Can Ubuntu be made to connect to the router using by using the button as well?
<SPooN> so if I"m using ubuntu, then I'm on gnome, which means kde applications will not work, correct? usr13
<xim_> they handle putting the boarders around your programs so you can drag them around, and multitask between them, they usually work with each other these days
<SPooN> heelo Adam__  and solifex
<usr13> SPooN: You can run KDE apps, you just have to install some KDE libraries
<Raydiation> do i absolutely need 4.6gb free discspace?
<SPooN> usr13, ok then. thank you
<GeekSquid> SPooN: K desktop environment is just a different look that uses a different toolkit ... and no, you can run kde apps in gnome and viseversa
<Raydiation> i thought of installing it on a 4gb usb
<xim_> i use gnome and ktorrent, and play tetris in kblocks
<SPooN> what are you installing that needs 4.6gb Raydiation
<Raydiation> SPooN: ubuntu ofc
<coz_> Raydiation,   its going to be far slower running from usb than from a hard drive
<yayoj1> sPoon:just enable kde in ccsm
<Raydiation> coz_: i dont have a hd
<SPooN> Raydiation, what coz_  said
<coz_> Raydiation,  ah ok   nevermind then :)
<Raydiation> im just gonna use it as inet pc
<Guest43508> hi, I've just installed Xubuntu 10.10 and it only detects one of my two displays on GeForce 6200
<coz_> Raydiation,  then by all means run it from  usb
<usr13> SPooN: If you try to install a KDE application, (via the package manager), the dependencies will automatically be installed, so it's no problem
<Raydiation> iirc it needs way less than 4gb
<coz_> of course with usb3   this will change things
<SPooN> ok thanks user13
<alfred> thanks guys I installed now I will reboot and try it out, I hope I can login :)
<SPooN> good luck alfred
<usr13> alfred: Time to celebrate :)
<Senix> so i've installed Ubuntu onto my laptop, I wanted the notebook remix (thats what i installed) but it installed the desktop edition for some reason...is there a way to change this setting without reinstalling?
<alfred> already done 3 hours ago :D
<Guest43508> Xubuntu comes with novueau driver yes?
<usr13> Senix: I would stick with what you have.
<xim_> ahh the joys of beginning using linux, "i spent 2 hours to get truecrypt installed, now i hope i can still log in" ;P
<sagaci> Senix: what .iso image did you install from
<Senix> sagaci, this image here http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<usr13> Senix: Senix you can customize it to  your likeing (on your own) which is not much more than optomizing things for the small screen.
<coz_> Guest43010,  it should
<Senix> usr13, look i want to try the netbook edition on my NETBOOK
<coz_> Guest43010,  that doesnt mean you will have 3d acceleration with it however
<Saladin> i got told that desktop would be better for netbook unless u have touch screen
<SPooN> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> Senix: Then re-install with remix
<coz_> Senix,   you might fair better with  the upcoming natty  11.04...even though in alpha  it no longer uses mutter  but compiz instead
<Rena-> well the wiki says it supports 3D and multihead on my card, but I only see one display in settings
<sagaci> Saladin: and that would generally be correct
<coz_> Senix,  although...as I mentioned, it is still alpha
<SPooN> coz_, are there any pointers as to when natty will come out stable?
<zebastianortis> http://freedomainradio.com/BOARD/forums/p/28810/221573.aspx#221573
<Senix> coz_, thank you for the recommendation
<coz_> SPooN,   yep  on   2011  april  thus  the numbers  11.04
<coz_> :)
<SPooN> if it comes out on my birthday I will... well.... yea. april 7th
<coz_> Senix,  you can either download the alpha cd or the daily build which is slightly larger than a cd  I blieve
<FishFace> xim_: Don't know if this helps, but my dual screen looks like this - http://www.picpaste.com/pics/1Selection_005-GjY5rHsd.1293844293.jpeg
<sagaci> SPooN: doubt it, usually late april
<coz_> SPooN,   yep by the end of april
<Senix> coz_, may i get a URL for it?
<SPooN> ubuntu.com
<coz_> Senix,  sure which one the alpha cd or the daily?
<sagaci> cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Senix> coz_, daily build would be nice
<coz_> Senix,      http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<SPooN> Senix, see what sagaci said
<Senix> ty coz_
<coz_> Senix,  it is a dvd however
<Senix> coz_, i have dvds do not worry
<SPooN> ubuntu netbook 10.10 is the same thing or not as Unity?
<coz_> Senix,   download that iso ...checl the md5sums also listed on that page with your download and if possible  , please burn it at 1x
<Saladin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683  <-- i asked b4 but would like to know if this works for most recent version ? 10.10?
<sagaci> Senix: does your netbook have a dvd drive
<Senix> sagaci, ever hear of booting from usb? its quite nice
<bweb> hey, what's wrong if I enter 'ß' and I get no 'ß' on the server side (ssh access)?
<coz_> sagaci,   good question
<FalseLobster> Alright, so this is gonna sound crazy, but is there a way to install ubuntu from ubuntu ?
<SPooN> Saladin, you might find that most of what is there is included in 10.10
<sagaci> Senix: I know USB's quite well
<coz_> Senix,   mm  I havent tried this from usb  but good luck with it... which video do have on that netbook?
<Saladin> spoon just wondering as i used version 8.04 so out of loop
<SPooN> Saladin, otherwise most of it should work, unless the software itself has disappeared
<Senix> coz_, lemme check
<sagaci> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SPooN> Saladin, yup.
<coz_> Senix,  also .let me emphasize...this is alpha... expect  some bugs
<xim_> FishFace, how do you get to that monitor preferences window?  I'm in the nvidia x server settings (in karmic)
<Saladin> spoon should i try to put in those command lines and if i do will it hurt my install?
<Senix> coz_, yes i expected bugs, I have been using Ubuntu since its 8.04 days
<coz_> Senix,  and the best channel for natty  is  #ubuntu+1
<SPooN> Saladin, have you installed 10.10 already?
<sagaci> Senix: you might not get the unity interface anyway, depending on the video card
<FalseLobster> I have a wubi install of ubuntu and I wanna do a full install on my usb drive.
<Senix> coz_, my video would be "Intel Corporation 82801G"
<FishFace> xim_: System, Preferences, Monitors
<SPooN> my video card doesn't work with unity :(
<xangua> !usb | FalseLobster
<ubottu> FalseLobster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<coz_> Senix,    that should work
<Saladin> spoon not getting rdy as the machine i am on is getting it and also i am at work;)
<coz_> SPooN,  which video card is it?
<Senix> coz_, if only my wifi card was intel
<SPooN> an ugly intel integrated one
<coz_> SPooN,  although this should be talked about in #ubuntu+1  not here :)
<xim_> fishface, they must not have that in karmic
<Senix> coz_, its broadcom T~T
<SPooN> coz_, didn't know that existed :P
<coz_> Senix,   that one I dont know for sure....cant hurt to test out the live dvd though
<FalseLobster> xangua: I've been at this for a while.  I have a very atypical set up I'm trying to create.  Trust me, I've done my research...
<Rave1> FalseLobster, >>http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Senix> coz_, will try
<SPooN> unless, of course, you don't have a dvd
<coz_> SPooN,   #ubuntu+1  is the channel for  versions in the works
<SPooN> haha thats a smart name
<domjohnson> How do I set a symlink to be able to be accessed and executed by all users (i.e, in the 'other' section)?
<FishFace> xim_: Yeah, I was on 10.04 and upped to 11.04 and this is how I have always seen it
<xim_> ok thanks
<FishFace> Yep...good luck on that.
<SPooN> I wish my computer had more usb ports
<SPooN> ./random
<domjohnson> lol SPooN - I'm sure everyone does
<SPooN> domjohnson, too true
<SPooN> !unetbootin SPooN
<SPooN> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SPooN> forgive the newbie question, but where is startup disk creator in the menus?
<FalseLobster> GParted can create an NTFS partition, correct?
<SPooN> yes FalseLobster
<alfred> I am back, the ecrypt was not what I am looking for
<FalseLobster> SPooN: System > Administration
<FalseLobster> SPooN: if you need any help with setting up a live usb, I should a pro at this by the time I'm done with mine.
<TyrantElf> Yeah guys, I need some help with a dual monitor setup
<FalseLobster> I've certainly spend > 6 hours working on this.
<alfred> I need encrytion from the moment I start my laptop.
<SPooN> FalseLobster, I don't use live usb's I prefer to partition my harddrive, as its faster
<alfred> where it ask me to input the passkey in order to continue the boot
<nit-wit> alfred, truecrypt
<SPooN> alfred, what are you doing O.o
<alfred> SPooN, trying to install crypt to my HDD
<alfred> nit-wit, I installed it
<alfred> nit-wit, but why I do not get the screen when I start my computer to input the passkey ?
<FalseLobster> SPooN: I just saw you lookin' at unetbootin stuff, so I figured I'd offer to help if you needed it... I agree with the speed, but I really don't know what else I'd do with such a massive flash drive.
<SPooN> alfred, that was an attempted joke wondering what you were/are doing that requires encryption :P
<SPooN> FalseLobster, true that, thanks for the offer :D
<alfred> SPooN,  :D
<alfred> SPooN, if you attend "Legal Aspect" class, you will run and encrypt your computer
<SPooN> alfred, ok then haha
<SPooN> should I use a cd or dvd .iso to make a USB startup?
<alfred> SPooN, we had class about the cyber security law etc... and you have no idea what ever in your computer can take you few years in jail :D
<alfred> even if you install some back track, that might take you to jail
<alfred> SPooN, because it is considered as hacking or attack tool :D
<SPooN> alfred, encryption can be cracked
<alfred> that they didn t tell me :D
<nit-wit> alfred, I haven't used it for whole OS just HD individually with data
<SPooN> haha
<Rena-> eh, I use disk encryption because there's little reason not to. :-p
<alfred> :D
<nit-wit> alfred, there is a manual I downloaded it.
<rautamiekka> SPooN, alfred: "As long as human makes something, a human will breach it", said by my dad.
<Raydiation> hm doesnt the fglrx driver offer h264 support?
<SPooN> smart father
<SPooN> rautamiekka,
<alfred> rautamiekka, respect to your father, sure he is right
<rautamiekka> SPooN, alfred: Yeah, figured he was correct in that.
<alfred> rautamiekka, totta kai ;)
<alfred> I do not know how I had the windows pop up when I restart my computer asking passkey to boot
<alfred> now I can t get it back
<asdas> mkdir is for making directory... how i can make file??? mkfile not work..
<xim_> i put my new dual head vid card (nv gts 450) in my pcie slot (karmic) and blew away all my old nvidia drivers etc, then i added the ppa and installed nvidia-glx-256 and nvidia-settings.  when i first ran nvidia-settings it showed 2 screens in the layout, one on the right disabled, i enabled it to twinview and it just mirrored them, and then i switched to seperate x windows and rebooted and it still mirrors them. and now in the layout
<xim_>  it doesnt show them both in the same layout it just switches between them in the layout from the drop down box
<pulgoki> Question, my girlfriend has a linksys wrt54g2 router.. she connects everything to it using the Wi-Fi Protected Setup Button... Can Ubuntu be made to connect to the router automatically using by using the button as well?
<Spaztic_One> I've got a game that I play that resets my resolution down to 800x600 when I exit. what is a command in term to let me resize my resolution without having to go to the monitor control?
<xim_> i cant extend the desktop to the other one
<rautamiekka> asdas: I believe you mean to make an empty text file. The "nano" is a text-mode text editor I use for anything done text-wise in text-mode. "nano FILENAME.EXTENSION" where 'FILENAME' is the file's name and 'EXTENSION' the extension of the file, like "py" for a Python script.
<rewt> asdas, you can use touch to create a 0-byte file
<rautamiekka> Ah, I've forgot about "touch"
<asdas> rewt: how i can use that?
<rewt> touch filename
<imran_> hello everyone, I'm using Puppy linux which I know isn't Ubuntu but it's similar and no one on the puppy chat can help me - so please, at least try to help me?   I'm attempting to install a "Tenda W311U" adapter onto my Puppy linux, it's a USB WIFI b/g/n adapter....
<asdas> rewt: how i can change a file name ?
<SPooN> so, no harm/foul/offense intended, I'm just curious. But are all Ubuntu users Mint haters?
<rewt> mv
<imran_> the adapter won't accept any of the drivers im trying
<rewt> SPooN, i like mints, but not too fond of mint chocolate
<imran_> What to do next?
<xangua> imran_: try a puppy channel please
<geeknik> to whomever mentioned qbittorrent in here earlier today, thanks.. just started using it in place of utorrent.. =)
<asdas> how i can change a file name ?
<rewt> asdas: mv
<rautamiekka> asdas: It would sound like you don't even know the basics of Linux.
<asdas> mv file.txt filesss.txt ?
<imran_> xangua: i did but people there said they knew nothing about networking... I was hoping since from what I hear and from what I've use puppy and ubuntu are somewhat similar, maybe you gyus could help...
<rewt> yes, and with most commands you can use --help to see usage instructions
<rewt> eg:  mv --help
<asdas> rautamiekka: exactly i dont know anything thats why im asking help.
<xangua> imran_: then try a networking channel¿
<porkchop_> asdas: right click file in nautilus and rename
<rewt> hah
<asdas> the command??   "mv file.txt  renamed.txt" ???
<rewt> mv --help
<rewt> read that
<asdas> im just asking
<asdas> could u give answer on what i ask if you could i will appriciate it
<asdas> dont give me --help etc etc
<rewt> it answers your questions
<asdas> [03:41:14] <asdas> the command??   "mv file.txt  renamed.txt" ???
<asdas> a yes or not or a sample could help more..
<rewt> yes, if you type "mv --help" it will answer that question
<asdas> omfg
<iNdO> anyonw know if its possible to play world of warcraft on ubuntu ?
<asdas> could u answer or not
<asdas> [03:41:14] <asdas> the command??   "mv file.txt  renamed.txt" ???
<rewt> why are you so afraid of reading the help?
<coz_> iNdO,  it is  but I havent done it
<asdas> rewt: wtf?
<asdas> answer.
<p_res> Just do "man mv" for more in-depth info.
<asdas> or dont speak.
<xangua> !wine
<xangua> iNdO with wine, check !appdb to see status
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dnivra> iNdO, hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft.
<porkchop_> asdas: mv oldname newname
<Photocopy> is there anyway to reset my ip address?
<rautamiekka> asdas: You're not asking, you're repeating. That's why in IRC we always say your username as the first thing in a reply to catch your attention.
<Photocopy> anything like that
<rewt> asdas, you gotta learn how to help yourself.  you can't rely on others for everything you'll do.
<asdas> porkchop_: thanks a milion..
 * rautamiekka is now going for sleep.
<asdas> rewt: <censored> that was a answser
<bweb> echo $LC_ALL -> no output, is that right?
<asdas> no read that read this
<asdas> read bible
<asdas> noob
<FloodBot1> asdas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rewt> asdas, it's not a bible, it's only a few lines
<dnivra> bweb, yeah; the output would be redirected.
<geeknik> rewt: you didn't break it down far enough. ;)
<rewt> o.O
<bweb> dnivra: how can I get the info which locale is currently set?
<asdas> Im asking on how to rename, im new in linux so that dont show me anything
<rewt> you didn't even try it
<asdas> it will be more easy if you just answer on what i asked and not giving third parties answers.
<Photocopy> -.- Does anybody know if there's a way in my router or computer to reset my IP address? Additionally, is there a way I can tell if I have a dynamic IP?
<ggreene> need to access ip address through iptables via vncviewer can't seem to get it to work
<dnivra> bweb, if $LC_ALL is the variable, just try 'echo $LC_ALL'. I'm not sure about how to get that info. i'll check.
<rewt> FIRST line says:  "Usage: mv [OPTION]... [-T] SOURCE DEST", and a couple lines later says "Rename SOURCE to DEST"
<rewt> it's not a third party's answer
<rewt> it's the answer from the actual command itself
<rww> !ot | Photocopy
<ubottu> Photocopy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dnivra> bweb, i'm not quite sure what you're looking for but the answer might be here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables.
<geeknik> rewt: and yet he calls you the noob. i needed a good laugh..
<Photocopy> rww: if you know whether that's off topic or not, you know the answer
<Fish-Face> Hi, I've recorded some video with Cheese, but it's too big. I would like to transcode it with ffmpeg, but there is an error whenever I try to do anything with ffmpeg to that file, or any video file that cheese produces
<rewt> he did? i missed it :(
<swazzy> hello
<mdpatrick> Is there a way to sort aptitude/apt-get packages by *popularity* and view the,?
<mdpatrick> view them
<paq7512> what is a good cloud backup for 10.10?
<geeknik> rewt: it's all good. i'm sure the next person will appreciate your help. =)
<rewt> heh
<mdpatrick> Or is there a nice curation of useful apps somewhere? tried going through the full list, but theres a lot of noise :)
<rww> Photocopy: Your IP address is a function of your router and/or modem. It has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Fish-Face> The error I get is "[ogg @ 0x98812c0]Could not find codec parameters (Video: theora, 320x240)" and then later, "swScaler: Unknown format is not supported as input pixel format", which I can't find anything for on Google
<xangua> paq7512: ubuntu one¿ dropbox¿
<geeknik> paq7512: Ubuntu One is a good place to start.
<rewt> "give a man a fish ..."
<Fish-Face> Should ffmpeg be able to transcode the output of Cheese?
<Photocopy> rww: no need to be patronizing. #ubuntu-offtopic is where I should ask, then?
<ggreene> need help configuring iptables
<AbstractBeliefs> good evening (and a happy new year) all. whats the best way of getting mac80211 (and later ath5k) onto jeos?
<AnggaDj98> mdpatrick: try #ubuntu-bots, usually BestBot and ubottu is there to answer your questions and supports about applications
<Photocopy> rww: additionally, it says in the topic for that channel that it is not a support channel. I've asked for help there but I'm expecting to be redirected back here.
<swazzy> does any one know how to install themes
<xangua> swazzy: drag them to the Appearence window
<bweb> dnivra: got it, .profile is the key :)
<coz_> swazzy,   yes  or  open system/preferences/appearance  and click the "Install"  button and locate the tar.gz file you download
<dnivra> bweb, great!
<bweb> dnivra: thx!
<dnivra> bweb, no problem :)
<Steve973> bweb for some reason i want to switch the w and the e in your name.
<swazzy> ok thanks
<bweb> Steve973: interesting, epxplain it, pls
<porkchop_> @Steve973 haha I thought i was the only one
<Steve973> bewb = boob = fun.
<Rena-> Steve973, I had to look at it and realize what order they were actually in to figure out why you said that :-p
<jkoch> Anyone know how to fix the video lag with intel intergrated graphics on 10.10?
<porkchop_> jkoch not sure what lag youre talking about. I have integrated intel, but no lag that i notice
<jkoch> porkchop_:  laptop or desktop
<porkchop_> Jkock: lap
<jkoch> porkchop_: hmm what model lappy
<mdpatrick> AnggaDj98: Might have found what I was looking for! sudo aptitude install popularity-contest
<porkchop_> Jkoch...toshiba satellite
<AnggaDj98> nice
<AnggaDj98> thanks anyway maybe i will  use it
<jkoch> porkchop_: what driver are you running
<AbstractBeliefs> porkchop_ haha, doing an ubuntu install on a satellite *right now*
<dnivra> mdpatrick, AnggaDj98 i think that package submits reports to ubuntu. is that what you're looking for?
<AnggaDj98> <mdpatrick> Is there a way to sort aptitude/apt-get packages by *popularity* and view the,?
<porkchop_> Jkoch...the standard open source driver prepackaged with ubuntu
<dnivra> !info popularity-contest | AnggaDj98 mdpatrick
<ubottu> AnggaDj98: popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.48ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jkoch> porkchop_: thats strange... is your video the 82845G?
<dnivra> !info popularity-contest | mdpatrick
<ubottu> mdpatrick: popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.48ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 192 kB
<dnivra> AnggaDj98, mdpatrick not quite the same is it?
<paq7512> how can you play wmv instead your browser?
<AnggaDj98> paq7512: use vlc media player, wmv encoding is installed by default
<abarahc> oh god
<porkchop_> jkoch...where do i find that info
<AbstractBeliefs> good evening all. whats the best way of getting mac80211 (and later ath5k) onto jeos?
<dnivra> AnggaDj98, mdpatrick i think it is still under work maybe. check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/RatingsAndReviews.
<abarahc> any brazilian here?
<jkoch> porkchop_: sudo lspci
<porkchop_> Jkoch...kernel driver in use agpgart-intel
<jkoch> porkchop_: i'll have to try it
<AnggaDj98> dnivra: thanks
<kwtm> Hi! Need advice on how to fix wireless on my dad's Ubuntu laptop within the next hour. Right now, "ifconfig" doesn't list "wlan0". If I do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", it says SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<dnivra> !brazil | abarahc
<ubottu> abarahc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dnivra> AnggaDj98, no problem :).
<kwtm> What should be my next step in locating the problem?  Am reading about 5 Ubuntu forums pages simultaneously. :P
<xim_> i am trying to use my nvidia gts 450 to do dual monitors.  I am using nvidia-settings, and i can only get it to mirror the desktops instead of extending into the second space?
<Linux_Galore> kwtm: do you actually have wifi turned on would be the first question, many laptops have an on/off button of keypad shortcut
<administrator_> hehhe
<administrator_> 啥子东西哦
<kwtm> Linux_Galore, Good question.  Will check.  Forgot to check hardware...
 * Linux_Galore spent 40 min diagnosing a wifi problem once only to find there was a switch to turn it on
<xim_> Linux_Galore, was that on a laptop? i did that exact thing once.  an Hp
<kwtm> Linux_Galore, but it works in Vista when dual-booted, so doubtful.  Currently am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Devices to see if device is recognized (while trying to take care of 2yo toddler...)
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, we need to know the chipset of the wireless device. In a terminal type in lspci and look for some thing like Broadcom 43xx
<drx> do Google phones run Linux
<r00t4rd3d> it will be towards the end
<drx> ?
<Rena-> ehh... yes and no
<Linux_Galore> kwtm: next step is  goto www.google.com/linux then search   linux ubuntu "wifi chipset"
<r00t4rd3d> drx ye
<Rena-> Android is based on Linux but it doesn't really resemble it at all.
<Rena-> to be honest I don't know what they've done do it. it crashes randomly and has all sorts of other issues Linux normally does not.
<Linux_Galore> kwtm: actually dont need the word linux in the search term
<drx> what is the best case material to protect an Android phone:  plastic, silicon, rubber, carbon fiber or leather?
<jkoch> porkchop_: thats what i'm using. i don't know why i'm having problems
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, follow what i told ya and i will help you without googling
<dnivra> !ot | drx
<ubottu> drx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00t4rd3d> Linux_Galore, we are here to help not send people off to google with some random "wifi chipset" searches.
<Linux_Galore> kwtm: sometimes  searching for your laptop model helps, I often find walk through howto's for set laptops with many hacks
<dnivra> !google | Linux_Galore
<ubottu> Linux_Galore: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Linux_Galore> dnivra: ubuntu documentation doesnt always define specific laptop models hacks
<ggreene> help with iptables
<r00t4rd3d> lspci in a terminal will tell me what he has faster then google
<dnivra> Linux_Galore, true but neither does google search :). giving specific links and then asking them to search in google would definitely help since the other person may not know what to be looking for :).
<r00t4rd3d> aka the chipset
<Linux_Galore> dnivra: example the laptop I am on msi x320 little if any documentation on the official site, in fact I found a blog in google with a complete ubuntu install walk including driver build details
<kwtm> Linux_Galore, thanks for advice. Currently it seems that the BCM4312 driver is not yet installed. When I try System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to install the Broadcom wireless STA driver, an error msg pops up: " SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<coz_> I think its always a good idea to have the specs for you system  ..desktop or laptop  ...at hand when coming here as well..especially if new to the whole irc thingy
<dnivra> !iptables | ggreene
<ubottu> ggreene: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, follow this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<r00t4rd3d> if you have the BCM43xx wifi chipset
<kwtm> r00t4rd3d, Thank you, will try.
<dnivra> Linux_Galore, true but you know what you're looking for, other person need not :). just my opinion.
<cdavis> Can someone help me with what I think is a grub problem? I install xbcm live (10.04) fine but it will not boot from the disk. No error just cursor then black screen
<cdavis> sometimes I get scroll lock and caps lock flashing
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm , i have all the packages and instructions for that wireless card if you would like them.
<gucko> hello people
<AnggaDj98> gucko: hi?
<jkoch> how can i get ubuntu to recognise an external hardrive?
<gucko> I'm just trying new features :D
<rodyeo> U mean the programme of a external hardrive?
<rodyeo> like that back up programme?
<jkoch> just an external hardrive to store some files on?
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, PM
<dnivra> jkoch, plug it in; should be detected automatically.
<rodyeo> It should be able to connect once u plug it in
<porkchop_> plug it in and mount it?
<jkoch> i plugged it in and i don't see it anything
<rodyeo> hmm
<rodyeo> If u haven't touch anything to stop ur usb ports or anything
<cdavis> my drive used to be part of a software raid, could that be causing problms?
<rodyeo> u should be able to open it
<sn0w> Hiwh
<Linux_Galore> dnivra: Ubuntu should collect model specific install walk throughs, makes life so much easier
<sn0w> What's the best mac theme for ubuntu
<jkoch> got it. i did stop my usb ports lol
<dnivra> Linux_Galore, you could consider adding it to wiki :). i think you can.
<IdleOne> !themes | sn0w
<ubottu> sn0w: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dropbear> what channell can I join to get some tech help?
<rodyeo> Anyone here using xubuntu?
<ggreene> i run a ubuntu router firewalled with iptables. I need it to allow a computer to vncviewer through the iptables to a computer on the other side
<sn0w> IdleOne: I did
<sn0w> They're all gay
<FloodBot1> sn0w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vpsadmin> hello... just wondering if someone might be able to please help. I've got ubuntu 8.04 server installed and when I do an do-release-upgrade and I get "Failed Upgrade tool signature Failed Upgrade Tool"
<rodyeo> I don't use a firewall
<rodyeo> i use avast anti virus
<rodyeo> but i hardly do checks
<IdleOne> sn0w: Please don't use the word gay as a pejorative and also. what you might not like someone else will. find one you like and use that
<windowripper> use backtrack not ubuntu
<IdleOne> !enter | rodyeo
<ubottu> rodyeo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sn0w> IdleOne: What is this
<sn0w> Final Fantasy?
 * dropbear needs to find some tech help... any help?
<IdleOne> !ask | dropbear
<ubottu> dropbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rodyeo> You could try ubuntu forums
<windowripper> backtrack is the best linux distro
<kwtm> Problem seems to have been solved.  Will need to restart computer to know for sure.  Thanks to Linux_Galore and r00t4rd3d.
<porkchop_> Sn0w: Mac4Lin
<IdleOne> windowripper: #backtrack-linux
<windowripper> yes
<sn0w> porkchop_: I can never set it up to be good
<Steve973> windowripper your mom is the best linux distro.
<IdleOne> windowripper: go troll there, this is #ubuntu
<sn0w> !enter Steve973
<IdleOne> Steve973: Please be civil.
<Steve973> what does !enter mean
<sn0w> !enter | Steve973
<windowripper> im gona breach your shit system steve
<ubottu> Steve973: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<voss> My mom runs linux? That is so awesome!
<rodyeo> How long have u guys been using linux?
<Steve973> sn0w I am confused by that comment.  and I was just joking with him.  silliness begets silliness
<vpsadmin> can anyone help me with my upgrade please?
<r00t4rd3d> 15 years on and off
<Steve973> since 1997, rodyeo
<Steve973> maybe 1998
<rodyeo> Wow, I've been using it for about a year
<r00t4rd3d> it use to be alot harder to use
<sn0w> I was born in 2006
<voss> root what were you using 15 years ago :)
<r00t4rd3d> just getting it installed 10 years ago was a chore
<sn0w> Im turning 5 tomorrow
<r00t4rd3d> voss, mandrake :/
<rodyeo> snow: smart kid u are
<sn0w> Yup
<voss> root, I remember that in the magazines
<dropbear> can anyone direct me to a channel where I can get some basic newbie help?
<rodyeo> Snow: I'm 14
<r00t4rd3d> now its mandriva or something
<sn0w> You're too old
<IdleOne> dropbear: #ubuntu-beginners
<foolhardy> x won't start. How do I tell ubuntu to use "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" driver via the cli?
<voss> root, oddly enough I switched my laptop over to linux years before my desktop
<dropbear> thanks
<sn0w> Is no one 5 here?
<rodyeo> Snow:hahas, well at least i ain't a windows user
<ggreene> i run a ubuntu router firewalled with iptables. I need it to allow a computer to vncviewer through the iptables to a computer on the other side
<aeon-ltd> sn0w: american, 5 years old - irc user seriously?
<sn0w> Yup
<aeon-ltd> u trollin'?
<sn0w> No
<rodyeo> aeon: i support snow, at least there are younger kids then me into linux
<sn0w> What's trolling
<aeon-ltd> sn0w: influential parents or something?
<sn0w> What's trolling
<voss> snow your dad lets you go on irc chat at age 5?
<sn0w> My dad?
<r00t4rd3d> sn0w being a jerk looking for trouble
<rtdos> where are the #ubuntu channels moving to?
<aeon-ltd> sn0w: essentially spamming, and provoking response from others
<IdleOne> sn0w: Please keep the discussion Ubuntu support related.
<IdleOne> rtdos: they aren't moving
<sn0w> stop asking me so many questions
<aeon-ltd> sorry for leading it ot
<rtdos> i just say a post in #freenode saying they were. i'm confused. was it a joke?
<rodyeo> Yup sorry here
<IdleOne> rtdos: just spam, ignore it.
<sn0w> How do i run something as root
<rtdos> ohzie, ok, idleone; it said you guys were moving to oftc or something like that.
<aeon-ltd> sn0w: sudo command
<rodyeo> I don't think u can in ubuntu
<sn0w> I try to install macbuntu, it asks for root
<rodyeo> Only when u run applications
<sn0w> o
<rodyeo> u have to give permission
<rodyeo> by typing in your password
<sn0w> idk the password
<blud> then you cant
<rodyeo> Its ur log in password
<blud> thats the whole point of root...
<sn0w> oh
<blud> hey guys, how do I share a folder on my network?
<blud> i'm using mythbuntu
<r00t4rd3d> blud , samba
<sn0w> IdleOne: Do you get paid
<r00t4rd3d> (LOL)
<blud> I just installed samba
<blud> then what do i do?
<IdleOne> sn0w: only with thanks from the community
<sn0w> IdleOne: You wok too had
<jpds> sn0w: I imagine he does one way or another - that's how he survives in life, anyway, please stay on topic.
<IdleOne> I do
<voss> and $1.79 will buy idle a coffee at dunkin
<r00t4rd3d> blud now you have to configure it.
<sn0w> voss i want to give u dollar
<blud> where do i do that? (sorry for how much of a noob i am)
<dnivra> blud, hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba.
<r00t4rd3d> blud http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<IdleOne> sn0w: I am going to ask you nicely to please stick to Ubuntu support discussion, you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting
<voss> snow, youd double my pay! ;)
<AnggaDj98> sn0w: please dont abuse members
<sn0w> War
<sn0w> What
<AnggaDj98> sn0w: ubuntu is free, as well as the support
<sn0w> i want to give a dollar
<AnggaDj98> sn0w: if you dont like free services by Windows or Mac
<rodyeo> Thats why i love ubuntu.
<AnggaDj98> sn0w: Donate?
<sn0w> i hate windows
<rodyeo> Same here
<sn0w> ubuntu owns
<AnggaDj98> same here and there, everywhere
<AnggaDj98> anyway, stay on topic
<rodyeo> Ok
<rodyeo> No one seems to be asking any Questions
<blud> i was hoping not to have to read a huge manual :|
<ggreene> does any one know iptables?
<rodyeo> Nope, what is it?
<ggreene> a ubuntu firewall
<dnivra> ggreene, you've been here long enough i think. doubt anybody knows how to help you :)
<rodyeo> O i see interesting, i'll search it up for now i have to go out
<jpds> ggreene: Yes, but a more specific question would be hopeful.
<IdleOne> ggreene: ##networking might be able to help you also
<IdleOne> or jpds :)
<jospams> you guys know how to auto mount my media drive at login?
<jkoch> how can i get ubuntu to stop locking my screen after a certain amount of time
<ggreene> jpds, i need to have a computer be a to use vnc viewer to another one through iptables as my firewall
<porkchop_> system->preferences->screensaver
<IdleOne> jkoch: check the screensaver settings
<jospams> ktorrent can't automount for somereason
<mdpatrick> Whats it mean if a computer, previously running just fine, starts restarting repeatedly right after/during memory check?
<dnivra> !fstab | jospams
<ubottu> jospams: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mdpatrick> I.e. infinite reboot loop
<blud> hmm, ok that website says to right click on the folder and choose "Sharing Options", but I don't have that when i right click
<r00t4rd3d> ggreene, apt-get install gufw :D
<r00t4rd3d> minus :D
<blud> i'm using Thunar in xfce (mythbuntu)
<ggreene> root4rd3d, what is gufw?
<r00t4rd3d> firewall/iptables front end
<r00t4rd3d> makes it easy to configure firewall basically
<jospams> i don't want to edit system files manually, any program that can do this for me?
<r00t4rd3d> ggreene, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<jpds> ggreene: Does that have to deal with NAT? You might find someone in #ubuntu-server.
<jospams> media/media
<ggreene> thanks
<al_nz1> to run I *.bin file I am just running ./filename.bin - this correct?
<jospams> any easy way to do fstab automount?
<econ> I have a question about saving an edit I made to the /etc/apt/sources.list file. When I try to save I get a message saying [ Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ]. It doesn't ask me for a password anywhere though. Does anyone know how I can get my edit to save?
<r00t4rd3d> econ use the sudo command
<r00t4rd3d> sudo gedit /etc/apt/etv
<econ> I'm writing it in nano, do things like sudo still apply to that?
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<econ> ok thanks
<r00t4rd3d> sudo nano /etc/apt/etc
<r00t4rd3d> but you know there is an easier way to add repo's ?
<CarlFK> r00t4rd3d: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ '$(lsb_release -cs)' free non-free'
<blud> r00t4rd3d that thread seems to be talking about a lot more than I want to do... do I really need to set up netbios and WINS just to share a folder?
<CarlFK> er, I guess econ should see that: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ '$(lsb_release -cs)' free non-free'
<stealthc> you could use ftp.... you don't need netbios and wins
<blud> well if i want to set it up so that a windows computer can see the share I do need to do this netbios wins stuff?
<stealthc> setup an ftp server, problem solved, it's less hassle than setting up a share and mounting it.
<stealthc> no windows computers can see ftp just fine right from the browser window
<blud> stealthc: but ftp is not a good solution because i'm dealing with large files and it would use my internet connection right?
<blud> or would i just connect to a local address...
<stealthc> not necessarily, you can setup ftp on your local network and it wouldn't require using an internet connection
<stealthc> your router likely has dns and other services on it that allow you to setup local stuff easy enough....
<CT1> Happy new year to all!  Is there some simple to understand guide for the command line alternative to alt+tab? ("fg" came up in search) I'm playing with a server which I have physical access to but prefer to ssh into for practice, rather than install gnome.  Make sense?
<stealthc> the typical setup as a router using NAT and you have local address space, so you can connect to ftp via direct connection to the server's ip address, no need to go off your network
<stealthc> just define a static ip for the server using it's mac address, problem solved works fine with ftp.  it's also easy to integrate into software if need be, ftp is pretty easy to do using a variety of library modules out tere
<stealthc> there meant
<r00t4rd3d> i never use samba or ftp. I use ssh and winscp :D
<trism> !screen | CT1
<ubottu> CT1: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<blud> i'd rather use samba, because then i dont have to install FTP clients on my various windows machines
<stealthc> lol windows comes with an ftp client, it's called explorer
<blud> mainly just because i dont want to use ftp for the sole reason that i 'couldnt figure out" how to do shared folders :p
<blud> yeah but its a crappy ftp client
<blud> at this point is a matter of principle, i need to figure out how to set up a network share
<blud> r00t4rd3d is is a good idea to try to use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605  post from like 2006
<CT1> trism: Thankyou! Looks alot easier than 'jobs' 'fg' and such-like.  All the best for the new year!
<epaphus> Hello. how can i find out the version of ubuntu i have?
<r00t4rd3d> uname -a in a terminal
<dnivra> epaphus, lsb_release -r in the terminal.
<dnivra> epaphus, or system -> about ubuntu.
<r00t4rd3d> blud,  if you look at the last page from November 2010 >Brilliant walkthrough - thanks!
<dnivra> epaphus, okay maybe stick to "lsb_release -rd". I think System -> About Ubuntu says 11.04 in 10.10. It does in my machine anyway.
<fishscene> How do I set my Empathy settings so that offline people DO NOT show up on my list of contacts?
<n1ea> Hello is there anyone here who would allow me to attempt to chat with them so I could see if I have DCC Chat working in xchat?
<Dola> hahah
<rww> n1ea: sure
<xangua> fishscene: buddies>show¿¿ or at least that is on pidgin
<fishscene> Yea, Pidgin can hide it, but I can't seem to find the option on Empathy
<rww> n1ea: it says it can't connect
<fishscene> I really hate scrolling through 200 contacts to find the one buried 2/3rds of the way down the list
<rww> n1ea: disclaimer: I haven't done DCC on this computer before; I believe it's set up properly, but I might be wrong.
<calliscope> hi
<rww> n1ea: failed again
<n1ea> Yes I see.  Try chat to me please rww
<rww> n1ea: sent
<skypent> Having trouble playing a netflix DVD.  Does anyone know of a good remedy to the situation (I try opening it with the media player).
<fishscene> Skypent: Have you tried using VLC?
<Mr> I need help with  an ubuntu theme that does not work
<Mr> somebody please
<skypent> Fishscene:  Nope, is it included in a package, or should I dl it.
<fishscene> Before we go download VLC from the Software store, have you tried another DVD?
<IdleOne> skypent: always search in Software Center first or Synaptic Package Manager
<Mr> Im using the JULinux Ubuntu distro and I want the win7 theme and when I run the scripts the START button ends up not working...
<fishscene> Netflix DVD's don't do anything special, but they can get scratched and such.
<skypent> This is the third DVD I've tried, (2nd netflix).  I just had forgotten about this issue.
<KM0201> skypent: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<n1ea> @rww - I tried connect chat with you but it doesn't accept.  Strange when I TAB for your name it doesn't go to it though.
<fishscene> Yea, you might not have the DVD codec's installed. These have to be installed separately because of pesky licensing issues. Many of these codecs can be found by looking for "gstreamer" on the ubuntu software center.
<r00t4rd3d> skypent, you need the restricted format stuff
<r00t4rd3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<skypent> Should I cancel the vlc dl from SPM?
<fishscene> yea, go ahead and cancel and check out the link that r00t gave.
<horseatingweeds> Why can I connect to a computer on my local network using its IP address (192.168.0.197) but not its host/machine name?
<r00t4rd3d> if you dont want vlc and wish to us something else
<rww> n1ea: I'm getting requests and accepting them, but it's failing.
<horseatingweeds> Using ssh
<fishscene> horseatingweeds: Using a computer name needs netbios enabled (which includes a proper directory server) or DNS entries on your local DNS server.
<KM0201> skypent: no realy, cuz vlc is still the best media player.. but you still need to install some restricted stuff
<rww> n1ea: doesn't work if I do passive dcc either, it seems. you might need to do so on your end.
<dnivra> horseatingweeds, i guess there is no way to convert the host name to the IP address aka DNS isn't there.
<n1ea> rww:  I understand.  I will apt-get purge xchat and ircw and see what happens.  I found a workaround for cwirc - start xchat with command aoss xchat.  Bye for now.
<horseatingweeds> fishscene, dnivra, I'd have to add a line in the host file?
<Dola> i need help with winamp and win98
<skypent> Can the vlc automatically use the libdvd codecs?
<fishscene> That would work... But if you don't have a static IP address or static DHCP entry, it might change and you'd have to manually update the host file again.
<Dola> i've downloaded midi's and i want to convert them to the real songs
<Dola> standing by for guidance.
<fishscene> Dola: If it's not related to Ubuntu, there's not much we can do to help you here.
<Dola> ok..sorry i'm drunk
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<KM0201> skypent: no, you need to install it.
<KM0201> !dvd | skypent
<ubottu> skypent: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gatos_> and a Wni user
<r00t4rd3d> Dola,  im sure there is a app for ubuntu that would do that
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> skypent: you can get libdvdcs2 from medibuntu repositories
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fishscene> VLC might come with libdvdcss. I'm not sure though.
<skypent> Yes, I dled the libdvdcs2.  Just wondering if my vlc can use it after or if I have to select the path to it.
<KM0201> fishscene: not to my knowledge... regardless, it only takes 5sec to install... no real reason not to install it
<KM0201> skypent: no, vlc should see it no problem.... as long as you installed it properly
<fishscene> KM0201: User preference :) I love VLC personally. :d
<blud> r00t4rd3d: ok the first thing that samba guide says is that your computer needs a static IP. So I tried to follow these instructions on setting a static IP: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2305
<blud> but i'm using wlan0 not eth0, because I'm using a wireless connection..
<KM0201> fishscene: same here... just saying, he'll still need it even w/ VLC.. so he's gotta install it anyway
<blud> now i can't ping the gateway and i have no internet :|
<skypent> alright.
 * fishscene learns something new
 * Dola learns something new.
<jimmyzasdf>  can i turn off the feature which asks for my password whenever i change a system setting?
 * KM0201 learned something new earlier... a wireless device as eth1?  whoddathunkit
<skypent> Thank you much people.  I get to watch Paprika now :D!
<Dola> i'm starting my own channel.  #vistawallpapers!
<KM0201> lol
<dnivra> KM0201, i have eth2 but no eth0 or eth1 :)
<Dola> alright gents...have a happy new years
<r00t4rd3d> blud, i wouldnt worry about setting the static ip
<xangua> skypent: the machine to watch dreams¿ great movie :D
<fishscene> g2g. Hopefully empathy will include a way to NOT SHOW contacts who are offline. =\
<fishscene> exit
<KM0201> dnivra: that's not "entirely unusual" i guess... but i've never saw  a wireless device that wasn't wlan0 or wlan1
 * KM0201 hates empathy...
<dnivra> KM0201, yeah that is true. seen it three or four times here.
 * dnivra has no empathy :)
<skypent> xangua: Sweet.  I'm going into it blind, so it might trip me out.
<KM0201> dnivra: never saw it till i was helping someone earlier
<dnivra> KM0201, same here :)
<KM0201> dnivra: lol, me either.. it was the first program i dumped after installing
<r00t4rd3d> blud setting static ip's in your router is alot easier
<dnivra> KM0201, it could have more than one meaning. yeah same here 'apt-get purge empathy&&apt-get install pidgin' :)
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: i'v enever understood why people think the OS should assign a static IP...
<r00t4rd3d> so it doesnt change
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: i understand that, but set it up through your router..
<r00t4rd3d> yeah thats how i do it
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: the other way, seems like saying "I need to stop and get gas, so i'll wait till I run out then walk to the gas station"
<blud> r00t4rd3d, i do have to worry about having a static ip, if it's not static then each time i want to use the shared folder i have to find out what the new IP of the computer is
<KM0201> blud: assign it through your router
<r00t4rd3d> true but get it working then we can work on the static ip
<blud> first i have to go undo what i just did
<r00t4rd3d> blud, do you have a router ? Hopefully a Linksys....
<r00t4rd3d> more hope for a WRT version with ddwrt on it :D
 * KM0201 has a Netgear router.. assigning IP's takes 5sec.. :)
<r00t4rd3d> good cause i only know linksys if he has something different
<blud> ok i fixed it so its back to normal,
<blud> yeah i have a linksys router
<blud> its connected to another linksys router that i use as a WAP
<blud> but the main router is the gateway
<ambrosius> happy new year everyone
<Maucat> hello everybody
<ambrosius> hi
<KM0201> hi Maucat
<lano> HI all can someone please help me, i cant seem to fin rpc.statd in /var/lib/nfs and due to this i belive i cant seem to map any nfs share
<Maucat> KM0201, I come from china
<blud> r00t4rd3d: so where do i do this, in the WAP router or the gateway router?
<blud> :p
<KM0201> blud: i'm not sure exactly where in a linksys router.. i'm sure it's quite easy..
<r00t4rd3d> in the services tab on the main router
<r00t4rd3d> what do you have like a wireless bridge setup ?
<blud> yeah basically i guess. The main router does dhcp and the wap doesnt
<lano> HI all can someone please help me, i cant seem to fin rpc.statd in /var/lib/nfs and due to this i belive i cant seem to map any nfs share
<r00t4rd3d> In the main router settings under the serives tab , you enter the mac address of the device you want static ip. Enter the mac , the ip you want like 192.168.1.175 and enable. Reboot the computer.
<IdleOne> !find rpc.statd
<ubottu> File rpc.statd found in apparmor-profiles, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja, nfs-common, runit-services
<IdleOne> in nfs-common
<KM0201> hmm
<lano> cd /
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<IdleOne> :)
<horseatingweeds> If ssh is working, should scp work as well or does the server need something installed?
<rww> horseatingweeds: by default, scp should work if ssh does
<pksadiq> IdleOne: I thought you don't know to smile ;)
<JRWR> Ive got a server that i need to do a full backup on over a limited internet connection, the server as a ton of identical files, what would be the best thing to make the backup with, im thinking Rsync
<lano> ubottu,  so how do i get it to start i am constantly getting this messages mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lano> mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.
<lano> mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<blud> r00t4rd3d I know what you mean but i cant find it in this router.. looking...
<blud> its the RT31P2 btw
<lano> IdleOne,  can u help me out
<IdleOne> lano: sorry I don't know more but try installing nfs-common see if that helps
<anon__> Is there any way to disable the root shell prompt in recovery mode?
<anon__> Or at least make it require a password?
<lano> i have installed that
<lano> and it seems like its installed but it keeps complaining about statd
<KM0201> anon__: i've commented it out of grub before, but then every time i'd boot, it would do a system check for some reason..
<lano> and it does not seem to be running/ i cant find it
<pksadiq> lano: in terminal try find / | grep rpc.statd
<r00t4rd3d> blud , ive never used that model before but it should be pretty easy. Just look for a Services tab or Static Leases.
<lano> pksadiq, i found it its located in sbin
<blud> Static Routing?
<pksadiq> lano: in terminal type rpc.statd
<pksadiq> lano: and proceed to you older steps
<horseatingweeds> rrw, Thanks. I was doing it wrong. ;-)
<SC-M> how to change dns from CLI?
<rww> horseatingweeds: no problem
<lano> pksadiq,  eveytime i try mounting a nfs  mount point to my qnap server i get this message
<lano> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.X.X.X:/Work
<pksadiq> lano: still the same error?
<lano> yes
<SC-M> how to change DNS from CLI
<lano> i even tried
<lano> rpc.statd -Fd and i can see its waiting for connection
<cody_> Hey, how do I run .run files?
<bluezonemobile> Cody
<cody_> yes?
<rww> SC-M: if you're not using network-manager, edit /etc/resolv.conf.
<bluezonemobile> Sh name.run
<cody_> kk
<cody_> got it
<cody_> in terminal, right?
<bluezonemobile> If that doesn't work try ./name.run, yes
<brent> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, instaled my nvidia card. how do i get audio to work over hdmi?
<KM0201> how would you do that anywhere but terminal?
<bluezonemobile> Make sure your in the right directory
<pksadiq> lano: try rpc.statd -n ipaddress
<lano> ip address to my qnap san storage
<n1ea> rww Do you know what I have to install to /msg or /chat with irssi?
<pksadiq> lano: something like 198.....
<bluezonemobile> Km0201 yeah, I hate thaat question
<KM0201> n1ea: i don't think you have to install anything.. but could be wrong
<pksadiq> lano: sorry 192....
<lano> pksadiq,  nothing happens
<n1ea> rww do you see my msg ?
<blud> wow man, the web server on my router appears to have crashed lol
<cody_> is there a program I'm supposed to have installed for .run files? it keeps opening in Gedit.
<KM0201> bluezonemobile: i usually tell them to do it in gedit
<rww> n1ea: I PMed you
<cody_> and it's an installer.
<bluezonemobile> cody no use ./ or sh
<cody_> .....
<cody_> kk
<KM0201> cody_: ..lol
<bluezonemobile> In the right direectory
<apfekatze> Happy new year
<bluezonemobile> U2
<n1ea> rww: Nothing seen - maybe I have to install screen or something
<pksadiq> lano: might be you need to set the port too rpc.statd -n ippaddress -p port      I don't know which port does it have to listen, sorry
<blud> idk r00t4rd3d, neither of my linksys routers have a services tab or anything abotu static leases :| (my other one is a 400wrt or something
<Zvrk> nlea, you need to connect to server first like irc.freenode.net
<bluezonemobile> Sorry I can't type very fast I'm on my phone
<KM0201> Zvrk: well, he's here.. so one can safely assume that he's likely connected to a server..
<pksadiq> bluezonemobile: which client?
<rww> n1ea: have you used irssi much? there should be a new activity window opened for DCC with =rww in it. Ctrl-n will switch to the next window; check and make sure it's not hidding somewhere.
<brent> any nvidia experts???
<cody_> nope, the two commands open it in Gedit, you should know that this is a Ubuntu derivitive called Ultimate Edition.
<cody_> as in I should have told you.
<lano> ugh thanks hitting a wall here
<KM0201> cody_: then you probably need to seek help from the ultimate edition channel...
<cody_> kk
<cody_> not sure what channel that is, though.
<KM0201> !ultimate | cody_
<ubottu> cody_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<pksadiq> !nvidia | brent
<ubottu> brent: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KM0201> cody_: hmm. looks like you might be SOL, ultimate doesn't have an IRC channel.. might have to see if they hae a forum
<cody_> hmmm, makes sense, then
<cody_> well, guess i'll resort to the forums.
<KM0201> do they have forums?
<KM0201> whats the appeal of ultimate edition anyway?
<cody_> at least the didn't leave us out of options.
<brent> i have my card installed, just no audio
<cody_> yes, they have forums
<lano> pksadiq,  i am getting this errors in messages file nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache , svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)
<bluezonemobile> Your still having problems with .run?
<cody_> the appeal is it serves my needs better.
<cody_> i'll go and ask there.
<KM0201> cody_: obviously, you can't even install an sh file
<cody_> wow
<r00t4rd3d> blud im not sure cause I have never used that model before.
<wyclif> cody_: there is also Lubuntu
<zevlag> Personal Request: I'm in a contest for my house remodel and need more votes, all you have to do is click +Vote, 1 vote per IP, your help is greatly appreciated: http://www.rtacabinetstore.com/contest/2010/12/01/new-house-new-kitchen-in-progress/
<bluezonemobile> Well either I failed or he did I don't know anymore,
<KM0201> wyclif: somethng tells me if he's using ultimate, he doesn't want to use lubuntu
<wyclif> KM0201: Haha! True. I only saw the ubottu info
<bluezonemobile> Why doesn't everyone just simply use desktop or server or netbook lol
<KM0201> bluezonemobile: cuz that would be way to friggin simple
<bluezonemobile> Hah
<rww> We need 10,000 derivatives to make life as confusing as possible.
<pksadiq> lano: I just said in general, don't know much deeper, might be nfsstat help you, sorry
<wyclif> bluezonemobile: well I find a lot of users on Lucid because it's desktop and server edition
<KM0201> bluezonemobile: there's always someone out there, who's figured they can make ubuntu better, when in truth.. all they usually do is add a feww splashy wallpapers an dinstall a few extra packages
<pksadiq> rww: add some more zeros, it values zero
<KM0201> Guest7328: running IRC as root probably isn't the smartest thing in the world..
<bluezonemobile> I tried learning everything about ubuntu and c in a week, I got far but I think it would require a lifetime
<wyclif> KM0201: Not trying to advocate here, but at least Lubuntu, by means of LXDE, tries to make it small and fast, cutting down the footprint. Better for old hardware.
<pksadiq> bluezonemobile: what is the command puts("");  for?
<wyclif> KM0201: but I know what you mean.
<bluezonemobile> Pksadiq its to print a character
<bluezonemobile> Entirely useless
<KM0201> bluezonemobile: yeah.. i laugh at the people who install 7am, 10am, they want to learn how to write software from soruce and program, by 12 theyv'e encountered some insurmountable problem, and by 3:00, they've reinstalled windows
<bluezonemobile> Use printf
<KM0201> wyclif: oh i totally agree.. if you actually  make an improvement(like lubuntu did)... i have no issue w/ that
<pksadiq> bluezonemobile: not only character, but strings too
<bluezonemobile> Yeah, but just use printf lol
<KM0201> wyclif: but when soeone takes ubuntu, keeps gnome on it, removes a few packages, adds a few packages, and tossed a few fancy wallpapers on it, then spins it as "ultimate edition"... it makes you wonder
<pksadiq> bluezonemobile: how did you learn c? I would to like to learn, but didn't find good easier resources
<PhonicUK[Sleep]> hey all, I can't seem to use any power govenors except Performance and Powersave
<bluezonemobile> Pksadiq I used "c" for dummies 2004 but I only learnt the basics with that took me about 3 days
<wyclif> KM0201: I remember the early days of desktop Linux where you'd get a CD from somewhere (magazine?) and be disappointed to find it was just one of the major distros with a layer of crap UI and different wallpaper and eye candy goo
<PhonicUK[Sleep]> anyone know which package provides the power govenors so I can reinstall them?
<lano> fixed it
<KM0201> wyclif: yup
<KM0201> wyclif: and even better, all that eyecandy would be on a distro that was over a year old
<pksadiq> bluezonemobile: but such books teaches as bad habits of programming, I need gcc based tutorials in Gnu Free documentation Licence
<blud> well im going to ask linksys chat support...
<blud> but they dont support the RT31P anymore so i doubt they will even tell me
<pksadiq> lano: how?
<bluezonemobile> Pksadiq eh its not too bad and it shows u how to use gcc
<lano> can someone tell me how to mount a drive to be on my desktop, if i create a folder calle work on my dekstop and i mount the drive another drive appears on to my desktop
<cygnus_> Hi, how can I allow an exceptio nto my ubuntu firewall so my lan machine can ssh in?
<bluezonemobile> Dobnt really need a tut for gcc
<wyclif> KM0201: To me it's all down to Debian/Ubuntu and RH/CentOS. I just don't see much point in perpetuating a ton of other projects at this point.
<bluezonemobile> Just man gcc
<lano> pksadiq, it was my stupid mistake
<KM0201> wyclif: totally agree... although.. Fedora is my favorite RH distro
<KM0201> but it's basically redhat as well.
<pksadiq> lano: try sudo mount /dev/<drive> ~/Desktop/<folder to be mounted>
<lano> i created a new nfs mount point but i didnt give it right permissions on my nas
<pksadiq> lano: what error?
<pksadiq> lano: I mean mistake
<KM0201> wyclif: i think thats part of linux's problem, the OS itself is skitzophrenic and can't decide what packaging system it wants to use.
<lano> pksadiq,  i have 8 bay qnap drive when u create nfs folders u actually need to specify the folder permisions and u if u would like to give nfs access to that folder
<wyclif> KM0201: plus you have to wonder how much that duplication of effort is hurting Linux adoption. Having one or two really solid options (Ubuntu w/ .deb, RH w/ .rpm) would be best
<pksadiq> lano: do you mean u to be you?
<wyclif> KM0201: sorry, meant Fedora
<KM0201> wyclif: i figured you did.
<lano> pksadiq,  when you say /dev/<drive> ? is that ip address coz i am connection to my nas via IP
<lano> pksadiq,  yes
<pksadiq> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bluezonemobile> Ew I hate fedora lol
<Guest39298> For some reason scrolling my mouse wheel doesn't do anything, but it does work for middle clicks.
<KM0201> wyclif: but if you only have 2 distros(ie, ubuntu and fedora).. then you run into... Ubuntu.. because it is so newb friendly, is very bloated.. it's one reason i prefer debian
<pssalman> hi all
<pssalman> i have a Conexant AccessRunner ADSL WAN USB Adapter and i want to switch from windows to ubuntu! i have installed along side windows and i don't know how can i get my ADSL adapter to work under ubuntu? any help please?
<tamaros> KM0201: you can have multiple distros that use a unified package management system
<wyclif> KM0201: I prefer Debian too, but wasn't sure if I was allowed to say that here
<KM0201> tamaros: i know that..  wyclif and i were having a different discussion.
<R0b0t1> Hello, I have a Logitech 3d extreme joystick. I am using the joystick utilities in the Ubuntu repository... jscal, however, does nothing... It runs, but it doesn't actually _do_ anything.
<tamaros> KM0201: Sorry, I'm just butting in because I was bored
<rww> I prefer Debian too, but I also prefer that we keep distro preferences to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<KM0201> wyclif: i am grateful to ubuntu though, it got me off the Windows tit, but once i had the basics down, i switched.. but i still hang out here, cuz i know most newbs are gonna try ubuntu first.. and frankly, most the guys in #debian are jackasses
<wyclif> rww: Duly noted.
<pksadiq> lano: I think then you need to use scp to copy files, I don't know much , check man scp
<KM0201> :)
<bluezonemobile> Haha the tit
<tomd> Hi, im tying to use fuse and have installed flickrfs and sshfs. when i grep lsmod for fuse, nothing is shown. I also have tried to manually load with sudo modprobe fuse. Using 10.10 with 2.6.32-27-generic 2.6.32-27-generic. Any brilliant insights?
<KM0201> bluezonemobile: :)
<pssalman> i have a Conexant AccessRunner ADSL WAN USB Adapter and i want to switch from windows to ubuntu! i have installed along side windows and i don't know how can i get my ADSL adapter to work under ubuntu? any help please?
<KM0201> man it is a slow night, folks must be out drinking
<null1> So...I think I may have bricked my PC. I powered down during an ubuntu install on a fully encrypted HD
<SPooN> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KM0201> null1: yeah.. i'd say thats probably gonna fit the definition of "bricked"
<vu1kan> I wrote a bash script to check a specific directory for files and display a zenity notification if it finds any.  The directory is where I have automatically downloaded torrents stored, I'd like it to put an icon in the tray if there are files there so I know to start my torrent client.  The script works when I test it, but does not work if I let cron run it, could someone maybe help me debug?( http://pastebin.com/PyyiyeqJ )
<null1> KM0201: Do you have any idea how I might troubleshoot it, before I just throw my HD in the e-waste? :(
<KM0201> can an encrypted hard drive be formatted?
<rww> yes
<KM0201> then i think that would be the answer
<CarlFK> null1: ide encryption?  I am thinking whatever it is you can just format it.  not like my phone that is bricked
<industry__> vu1kan: cron scripts run in a "clean" environment, usually with few or no environmental variables set
<SPooN> do CD-R's work for making startup disks from .iso files?
<tamaros> SPooN: if it has the space for the iso and you burn it corrctly to be bootable
<vu1kan> industry__:  the script has absolute file paths, if that helps
<KM0201> SPooN: sure they do.
<SPooN> tamaros, how do I burn it correctly? :P
<null1> CarlFK: during the installation process of ubuntu 10.10, I clicked full disc partition with LVM encryption
<vu1kan> */paths/path...it only calls the one directory
<CarlFK> null1: no prob - reboot the cd and start over
<SPooN> I was asking because startup disk creator doesn't recognize the one I have in
<KM0201> SPooN: http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<tamaros> SpooN: that depends on the program you use to burn.  Some figure it out on their own some you have to tick an option
<SPooN> thank you KM0201
<null1> CarlFK: I did that, and it wouldn't let me install GRUB
<KM0201> SPooN: that first utility there.. ISO Recorder, is awesome.. i'd use it.
<pssalman> any one please help
<pssalman> i have a Conexant AccessRunner ADSL WAN USB Adapter and i want to switch from windows to ubuntu! i have installed along side windows and i don't know how can i get my ADSL adapter to work under ubuntu? any help please?
<pksadiq> !burn | SPooN
<ubottu> SPooN: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SPooN> KM0201, isn't that a windows utility? I'm on Ubuntu
<KM0201> SPooN: oh.. if you're using ubuntu... use Gnomebaker... install it from synaptic...
<SPooN> ok
<SPooN> thanks to all ;)
<KM0201> SPooN: after you install gnomebaker.. i believe you open gnomebaker then go to tools/burn CD ISO(or DVD, whichever media you're using)...  navigate to the ISO, and thats that
<null1> full explanation: I started an installation of Ubuntu on my entire HD, realized that I had clicked the wrong encryption method ( I wanted 256bit serpent but I just used the default) and after I realized I had chosen the wrong one, I powered off the comp after the base installation completed and then I tried to start over with my pen drive installer. When I tried again, I errored out with installing GRUB on the master boot record
<CarlFK> null1: I am guessing your disk is confusing the installer.  the encryption is just different bytes, not .. um... you can just overwrite them with new bytes.  assuming the tool doesn't get concerned with the old bytes
<CarlFK> null1: i have had problems using disks from raid arrays as stand alone disks.  I think just running fdisk to create a blank partition table was all I needed to do.
<foolhardy> x won't start. How do I tell ubuntu to use "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" driver via the cli?
<null1> So should I just execute a shell command from the installer on my pen drive to use fdisk and make a blank partition table?
<usr13> foolhardy: nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> foolhardy: nvidia-xconfig
<CarlFK> null1: yep.
<pssalman> i have a Conexant AccessRunner ADSL WAN USB Adapter and i want to switch from windows to ubuntu! i have installed along side windows and i don't know how can i get my ADSL adapter to work under ubuntu? any help please?
<KM0201> pssalman: is the wireless device plugged in now?
<usr13> !adsl | pssalman
<ubottu> pssalman: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<R0b0t1> Hello, ah, the Ubuntu manpages have an entry for jscal-store, yet I am unable to install it.
<R0b0t1> What do?
<pssalman> no wireless.... it is just a usb modem... but how can i know that ubuntu got its driver?
<r00t4rd3d> pssalman, type lsusb in a terminal
<r00t4rd3d> then copy and paste the chipset line here
<pssalman> okay... i will reboot to go to ubuntu and check...
<r00t4rd3d> im looking for the chipset
<r00t4rd3d> it will be near the end of the lsusb output
<ambrosius> didn't know there are usb adsl modems
<p_res> ambrosius: They're crap compared to ethernet model, but yeah they're out there in the wild.
<null1> Those who are wiser than me: I am going through the installer again, and I am wondering if the installer is capable of overwriting my encrypted HD without asking me for a password? I am in the "partitions formatting" stage and I am about to re-partition my HD into just 1 hard drive, and it isn't prompting me for the password I had used to encrypt it, etc...Does that mean it hasn't actually tried to access the hard drive yet, or 
<null1> into just 1 partition***="into just 1 hard drive"
<industry__> null1: you don't need the password to re-partition an encrypted volume, assuming you're not interested in the data in it
<technikfreak> happy new year
<null1> industry__: Thank you :) :) That makes me think i didn't brick my system.
<GeekSquid> null1: partitioning doesn't care if the drive is encrypted or not... it will just create a clean partition... Encrypted files mean they cannot be accessed without a key, but can be deleted by formatting
<hacked_kernel> when i installed  Ubuntu I didn't choose the option to encrypt home partition, how can i enable this after the installation?
<SPooN> yep another error trying to get Mint 10 to bootup. I give up. Sticking to Ubuntu singleboot afterall
<blud> well linksys chat support was a lot of help  :|
<KM0201> SPooN: what was the error?... if your PC is powerful enough, just set it up in vbox.
<blud> lol.
<blud> they said Yeah your router can do that but we only support that feature over the phone
<SPooN> my pc isn't powerful enough :P
<blud> and i look all over my router and i cant see that feature
<TyrantElf> Why is everyone talking about encrypting things right now?
<ohzie> rtdos: Sorry?
<null1> TyrantElf: Because I fucked up while trying to install 10.10 by powering down during installation with a fully encrypted HD
<KM0201> blud: did you really expect online tech support to be anything more than slightly useless?
<pssalman> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem
<blud> KM0201 no not really :p
<TyrantElf> ahh, that would be a very good reason why.....
<KM0201> blud: well at least it wasn't a let down
<blud> so apparently what i want to do is called DHCP reservation
<rtdos> i'm sorry, ohzie? did i miss something?
<blud> i just want to set it via my router so that my wireless laptop has a static internal IP
<KM0201> pssalman: i'm gonna go out on a limb and say you're probably SOL... http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597605
<DarsVaeda> how do i get my user to be part of the video group?
<pssalman> KM0201 what is that? and how can i make the connection
<KM0201> pssalman: did you not even read the thread?.. it discusses yoru device, and how to make it work.. and basically.. i'm gonna go out on a limb you will get nowhere w/ it
<KM0201> pssalman: what version of linux did you install?
<Nexxus> I have a movie that is in .avi format that i would like to burn to a dvd disk but when i put the file onto the disc it is just the file and can be played by computers but not by a DVD playing device. How do i get the .avi to burn to the sick so that i can watch it on a DVD player?
<pssalman> Ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> pssalman: well, read the thread, you're gonna have to do a lot of it to get that device going
<pssalman> KM0201: thank you
<sacarlson> Nexxus: try look at k3b
<p_res> Nexxus: You need devede.
<blud> KM0201: i did more research and found out that the only thing they linksys tech guy told me wasnt even true
<Nexxus> p_res what does that do
<p_res> For it to be able to be read on a commercial dvd player, it has to be re-encoded.
<p_res> Devede package allows you to add the file to the dvd and it will recode and burn it for you.
<KM0201> blud: lol.. [gomer] surprise, surprise, surprise [/gomer]
<blud> yeah..  lol
<r00t4rd3d> just go buy a usb thumb drive :)
<SPooN> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Phong_> hi guys ineed help...why ihave extend my screen seperatedly but why i can't drag 1 window to the other..i can't see it
<r00t4rd3d> funny how much samba can be a pain just to share a folder/file
<Phong_> can someone help me?
<Phong_> i have 2 monitors
<Phong_> and 1 card has 2 output
<Phong_> 1 video card has 2 output..so i have 2 monitor..but why i can't drag a window on to the other monitor
<Phong_> any idea?
<hacked_kernel> how to encrypt the home folder after installation of ubuntu?
<SPooN> if I run kubuntu will it be faster than ubuntu..?
<zulax> my touch pad is not working well - of course its hp- is there a way to check what the probelm is?
<SPooN> hacked_kernel, google.
<SPooN> is there a googlebot in here?
<SPooN> .google encyption on ubuntu 10
<KM0201> SPooN: not really... KDE is kinda like a linux virus.. :)
<SPooN> does mint use kde or gnome?
<KM0201> SPooN: mint has gnome and kde releases(and an xfce one to i think).. but that's really a uestion for mint support
<SPooN> is kde better or worse than gnome? or is it just purely objective?
<KM0201> !best | SPooN
<ubottu> SPooN: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SPooN> !mint
<tamaros> i never liked the look of KDE
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<RootsBabilonia> how call one shell script using other shellscript?
<KM0201> SPooN: it is purely objective... i'd rather get hit in the face w/ a concrete block than use KDE
 * SPooN notes the avoidance of the word best in his question
<SPooN> haha ok then
<zulax> any tool to check the integrity of my touchpad mouse
<RootsBabilonia> using diferent looping in 1 and other looping in other?
<SPooN> this ubottu you guys have is pretty great
<KM0201> !msgthebot | SPooN
<ubottu> SPooN: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<elky> I'm pretty sure "linux mint" and "support" is an oxymoron
<elky> their channel is tiny, their forums lacking :(
<SPooN> too bad it doesn't support google searching
<KM0201> elky: the mint support channel is pretty friendly, but you're right.. not very active... the times i've been in there though, the people were friendly and helpful.. just werent many of htem.
<SPooN> elky, I know, I was just in there
<SPooN> I was just in there, ended up helping instead of getting help :P
<blud> ok so, I have this laptop with a wireless network card, and I want it to have a static IP,
<blud> i have a main gateway router that doesn't have a DHCP Reservation feature
<blud> and it's connected to another router that i'm using like a WAP that *does* have DHCP reservation
<null1> I'm a little bit worried about this re-install I am doing over my encrypted HD, because last time I tried this the computer refused to install GRUB
<blud> soo.. can I use that or do i need to set up a static ip on the client side in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> blud: this looks like a good link that show you how: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/setup-permanent-static-ip-address-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<TyrantElf> blud: try it and find out.  I'd say you could you it on the router that does have dhcp preservation
<SPooN> how do you people find help posts so fast without a googlebot :O
<blud> tyrantelf, although the DHCP server is disabled on the wap
<blud> but yeah.. ok 2 good options to try
<blud> yeah im 99.9% sure that i cant do it on the wap. doesnt make sense
<blud> (unless i use it as my main router with dhcp, which i dont want to do for other reasons) so i'll try that client side thing
<sacarlson> blud: TyrantElf: that a good option,  that's how I have my dhcpd setup to keep my users with the same ip by linking the mac address to an ip in dhcpd
<SPooN> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TyrantElf> blud:I'm not sure how that would go.
<SPooN> bestbot isn't in #ubuntu-bots :(
<KM0201> SPooN: he's probably drinking
<KM0201> check again
<breadcrumb> bestbot isnt anywhere
<TyrantElf> blud: try it and find out, like I said.  It might take, what, 10 seconds?  it takes you longer to ask that than to test it.
<fzlamn> hi all
<SPooN> !bestbot | breadcrumb
<ubottu> breadcrumb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<breadcrumb> i know, but BestBot isnt even online
<rww> BestBot has horrible uptime tendencies :(
<skypent> Does it matter to use gedit or kdevelop when writing in python?
<foolhardy> usr13, when trying to open nvidia-xconfig I get "ERROR: unable to write to directory"
<tamaros> any basic text editor will do
<skypent> Alright
<sacarlson> skypent: it's all a mater of personal preference
<SPooN> crap... I think I just got a cd stuck in my computer...
<TyrantElf> foolhardy:sudo nvidia-xconfig
<KM0201> rww: i always just thought he had holidays off
<LorgonJortle> 'ello.
<KM0201> 'llo
<fzlamn> what is the diffrence betwen update manager, aptitude pakage manager and synaptic pakage manager?
<foolhardy> TyrantElf, new x config file made, just reboot now?
<SPooN> !update managers
<LorgonJortle> I know this is not the right channel at all, but does anyone know what server/channel to sumbit GTK-- queries?
<TyrantElf> foolhardy: yes
<foolhardy> cool thanks for the tip
<LorgonJortle> s/sever/network
<rww> fzlamn: they're three different frontends to the same system. aptitude is command-line based, synaptic is GUI, update-manager is GUI and limited to updates, not installing and removing.
<zevlag> Ok everyone, I have only 10 minutes to win this, please just spend 2 seconds and click +Vote: http://www.rtacabinetstore.com/contest/2010/12/01/new-house-new-kitchen-in-progress/ , please
<rww> zevlag: Don't advertise in here.
<fzlamn> rww: should i have all the managers?
<rww> fzlamn: synaptic and update-manager are installed by default. aptitude isn't in 10.10 onwards. Which you use is a matter of preference.
<rww> (isn't installed by default, that is)
<fzlamn> rww: it is good for me to install aptitude?
<rww> fzlamn: if you want to
<fzlamn> rww: what is the advantages?
<aroman>  Hey... I just install maverick in virtualbox, and I'm getting this message during sudo apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Hash Sum mismatch
<fzlamn> rww: for installing aptitude.
<rww> fzlamn: compared to apt-get (which is the other popular command-line package manager), it's nice because of various dependency resolution differences and its ncurses frontend.
<fzlamn> rww: how about update via terminal, it is good?
<rww> fzlamn: sure. Try them, pick the one you like.
<blud> thanks sacarlson, that was super easy. Before I was trying to follow some complicated guide with manually editing text files and it didn't even work....
<fzlamn> rww: i allways update via terminal and there is some error : Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources 404  Not Found. why?
<rww> fzlamn: because you added a PPA that doesn't exist
<zedkappa> HAPPY
<zedkappa> NEW
<zedkappa> YEAR
<zedkappa> :D
<FloodBot3> zedkappa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sangho> how can i get the default version of sources.list in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest56687> happy new year:)
<zedkappa> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<fzlamn> rww: how to remove the PPA?
<rs0832> Guest56687, Happy New year to you too
<rww> fzlamn: find the line for it in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and delete it
<rww> There's a GUI way through Software Sources too, but I don't know it.
<fzlamn> rww: in the terminal?
<rww> sure
<fzlamn> rww: remove via terminal also?
<rs0832> fzlamn, the gui way rww told you about is in the system menu>administration>software sources.. then the 'other software' tab
<fzlamn> rs0832: software source? there is no software source here...
<rs0832> fzlamn, in the system menu under administration?
<breadcrumb> !oneko
<ubottu> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minnions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<rww> !-oneko
<ubottu> oneko has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2007-09-03 23:17:33
<rww> should have known :(
<rs0832> rww, unwanted entry?
<fzlamn> rss0832: yes i look for it and no software source, in update manager did you mean?
<rs0832> fzlamn, no on the gnome panel, the menus... in the system menu
<rs0832> fzlamn, do you have synaptic package manager?
<fzlamn> rs0832: yes
<rs0832> fzlamn, open it, then in the 'settings' menu, select 'repositories'
<fzlamn> rs0832: done
<rs0832> fzlamn, ok.. click the second tab (other software) and uncheck the ppa if it is there
 * bonjoyee Wishes a Happy & Prosperous New Year!!!
<oDesk> hello all
<fzlamn> rs0832: uncheck and remove?
<rs0832> fzlamn, unchecking it will disable it and should be enough.. but you may remove it if you like
<oDesk> i'm on 192.168.5.x and wanted to access other subnet which on 192.168.77.x how can i ?
<brent> does anyone know how to get audio working over hdmi on nvidia 430 gt?
<avis> happy new years ubuntuians
<fzlamn> rs0832: which one is better? uncheck only or remove it?
<KM0201> avis: likewise
<rs0832> fzlamn, if you want to use the ppa in the future, unchecking it is better... when you want to use it you just have to recheck it rather than readd the ppa
<me__w> i hav dwnloaded kubuntu how can i install in my ubuntu gnome???
<xangua> me__w: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ibis> HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!131313
<fzlamn> rs0832: just uncheck is better i guest
<nit-wit> me__w, you can just install the desktop if you want kubuntu
<rs0832> fzlamn, yes :)
<me__w> xangua: no i hav downloaded bt how to install
<oDesk> anyone?
<fzlamn> rs0832: thanks for the knowledge
<fzlamn> rs0832: :)
<sync3times> oDesk,   what is the topology?
<nit-wit> me__w, you can't in other then a virtual, or in another partition if you downloaded the whole ISO
<aroman>  Hey... I just install maverick in virtualbox, and I'm getting this message during sudo apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Hash Sum mismatch.  I can't update or install some software.. it's very much a problem. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks! :)
<sync3times> oDesk, are both subnets on the same wire or are they separated by a router?
<me__w> nit-wit: ya i hav downloaded whole iso kbuntu hlw to install in ubuntu now?
<oDesk> sync3times: same wire, separated by Vyatta server
<sync3times> oDesk,   the vyatta server is multi-homed?
<agentgasmask> what is the off topic channel?
<nit-wit> me__w, you can't install it into Ubuntu. What is it your trying to do
<oDesk> sync3times: yes if i'm on vyatta i can access both subnets
<Flannel> agentgasmask: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oneliner> i think that what he wants is the kde ui
<agentgasmask> Flannel: Thanks
<nit-wit> oneliner, I think the desktop right
<sync3times> oDesk,  is the server your default route for either side?
<me__w> k bt i want kubuntu in my lapi how to install in in dat
<me__w> nit-wit: dn tell me how to install kubuntu in my lapi
<oDesk> sync3times: no
<nit-wit> me__w, you want the Kubuntu desktop or a seperate install of Kubuntu then Ubuntu
<sync3times> oDesk,  so you need to setup a  network route.       something like:    route add -net  192.168.X.X/24    gw  vyatta
<sync3times> oDesk,   Both sides need routes setup .    they packets need to know how to get there and how to get back.    Or you can setup the routes on your default routers
<oDesk> sync3times: ok, i'll try that
<sync3times> oDesk,  how many machines need to talk accross the router?
<oDesk> sync3times: mine only
<sync3times> oDesk,   bear in mind also,   there is the concept of  forwarding.     If the vyatta is not setup to forward packets accross the interfaces, then it will be a wall
<oDesk> sync3times: Vyatta can talk to other subnets nicely
<Steve973> for usb-connected external hard drives, is the "sync" option when mounting slower than async?
<karma_police> i messed up my /etc/samba/smb.conf file and didn't back it up to begin with..
<nit-wit> me__w, if you just want the desktop look in synaptic for kubuntu-desktop I afraid to give you a terminal command here we are not communicating.
<AbhiJit> how to open .lit book?
<sync3times> oDesk,    you said mine.    you did not say how many boxes on the other side need to talk back?
<nit-wit> 8I'm
<nit-wit> *I'm
<avis> i'm looking forward to a fun ubuntu desktop this NY
<avis> omgubuntu is actually cool
<avis> :)
<Auriga> Anyone using Screenlets? Unckecking keep above isn't working so the screenlets are always on top. Anyone know how to amend this?
<bluezonemobile> HappY NeW YeAr
<gluxon> What would happen if you install ubuntu through the CD (Not wubi) and you deleted the partition ubuntu was on?
<avis> happy new years Mr. Shuttleworth
<oDesk> sync3times: i feel your first suggestion for adding route might work
<KM0201> avis: i guess it depends on your idea of a "cool" desktop... I'm just happy that I don't hav to be afraid of every little link or website i go to.
<oDesk> sync3times: i'll give it a try
<sync3times> oDesk,   luck
<gluxon> Would the computer stop booting past GRUB?
<nit-wit> gluxon, yes
<Prajwal> Happpieee new YEar!!!~!
<nit-wit> gluxon, is this happening to you
<rs0832> gluxon, you'd get a grub error 21 or something if i remember right
<gluxon> Oh.
<gluxon> That's what I thought.
<gluxon> I deleted the Ubuntu partition, forgetting that GRUB was on it.
<gluxon> Now I'm scared to reboot.
<rs0832> gluxon, me too once :D
<nit-wit> gluxon, easy fix though you just have to have the right bootloader in the MBR
<AbhiJit> how to open .lit book?
<gluxon> nit-wit: Yeah, I know :)
<gluxon> I was just doing a clean reinstall though :/
<gluxon> Okay, thanks guys :)
<pssalman> KM0201: i have followed the tutorial... but how to make the connection
<KM0201> pssalman: i have no idea... like i told you before, i thnk you're probably gonna find it's a futile effort
<skypent> kdevelop is called a compiler?
<coz_> skypent,   an IDE
<pssalman> KM0201: i should buy an Ethernet router and get over this problem :P
<oDesk> sync3times: it works perfectly
<skypent> Thanks coz_
<KM0201> pssalman: thats what i would do but... hey...
<oDesk> sync3times: thank you
<coz_> skypent,  its a D developent  E nvironment
<Auriga> Anyone using Screenlets? Unckecking keep above isn't working so the screenlets are always on top. Anyone know how to amend this?
<pssalman> KM0201: YEA?
<coz_> skypent,  or  I ntegrated D evelopmen  E nvironment
<skypent> I gotcha.
<coz_> skypent,  did I go over board with that description?  yes?  lol
<skypent> A little bit :D.  I googled IDE right after you told me it.
<coz_> :)
<comulent> hello boys and girls
<blud> I'm trying to follow this guide that r00t4rd3d linked me to, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605  How to set up samba, and I'm at the step where you launch samba but it says command not found
<fractal_heart> hi, anyone have working usb pass-through working in virtualbox-4, after installing the extension pack?
<null1> Anyone still around who remembers my encrypted HD gaff? -- I just reinstalled without encryption, it seemed to wipe out everything okay and the installation completed successfully, yet now upon restart it is just stuck with a black screen and one of these: "_" blinking
<dnivra> blud, which step?
<blud> 1.1
<AbhiJit> how to open .lit book?
<blud> where you type samba and its supposed to run samba
<dnivra> blud, samba runs as a daemon.
<dnivra> blud, are you in prerequisites?
<breadcrumb> blud: that tutorial is very old.. but anyway, try using smbd as the name of the service
<dnivra> blud, sorry got it. run 'sudo service smbd start'.
<blud> ok
<anon__> Is there a way to disable the root shell prompt in revovery mode?
<rs0832> AbhiJit, .lit is a microsoft reader format... i am not sure there are any free alternatives to it
<blud> it says its already running
<dnivra> anon__, you could try removing the recovery entry from grub?
<shadaloo> hi what is the command to resart x
<blud> i was supposed to stop samba and then make my config file
<dnivra> blud, you were supposed to stop it as per this tutorial. didn't you stop it?
<anon__> That works, anything less......nuke-ish?
<coz_> AbhiJit,   a bit old but look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633429
<blud> i stopped it per this tutorial but the tutorial is wrong
<dnivra> shadaloo, try 'startx'
<blud> ie: i apparently did not stop it
<oneliner> does anyone know "mad tracker" or knows of an app that could be run like, say frootyloops for ubuntu?
<shadaloo> dnirva, x is bugged im in tty1 right now
<blud> cuz the command they said wasnt correct
<dnivra> shadaloo, what happens when you shift to tty7?
<coz_> AbhiJit,   here also   http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/koobe-Download-29163.html
<blud> so do i just say sudo service smbd stop?
<dnivra> !tab | shadaloo you got my nick wrong
<ubottu> shadaloo you got my nick wrong: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<breadcrumb> i used the SAMBA tutorial from the server guide to get my samba share up and running, it is more up to date too
<tsrk> How can I add SSH and networking to runlevel 1?
<coz_> AbhiJit,   and this    http://dukelupus.pri.ee/convertlit.php
<blud> alright i guess i will try to look at that..
<chenxu> 大家好
<dnivra> !ch | chenxu
<ubottu> chenxu: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<dnivra> oops.
<dnivra> !cn | chenxu
<ubottu> chenxu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> hehe
<chenxu> 什么意思阿
<rs0832> dnivra, :D
<chenxu> 看不懂阿
<AbhiJit> coz_, rs0832 thanks. now installing callibr
<dnivra> !cn | chenxu yoo hoo over here. read this ->
<ubottu> chenxu yoo hoo over here. read this ->: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rs0832> AbhiJit, :)
<chenxu> 没有 用汉语的阿
<Ibis> sudu apt-get install 2010 & echo Happy New Years :D
<Ibis> 2011*
<chenxu> 会了
<chenxu> 呵呵
<swazzy> one quick question um does itune work on the mighty ubuntu?
<rs0832> chenxu, 他的意思，这是英吉利海峡。在中国的帮助下，加入＃Ubuntu的- cn的
<dnivra> swazzy, iTunes? Nope.
<dnivra> !ipod | swazzy
<ubottu> swazzy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dnivra> rs0832, google translate i bet?
<swazzy> oh ok
<rs0832> dnivra, yep :)
<rs0832> dnivra, very handy tool
<sacarlson> how can I setup an ssh tunnel that the client that logs into the tunnel only can us ssh to tunnel and nothing else?
<r00t4rd3d> im so sick of reading about ubuntu "tablets" in all the linux news sites
<dnivra> swazzy, i tried iTunes with wine but it doesn't work very well. what model of iPod do you own?
<dnivra> swazzy, doesn't work at all actually :)
<dnivra> rs0832, i know :). someone should update that factoid to put the text out in chinese; might be a better idea.
<oneliner> r00t4rd3d: would you like to see a video instead? :P
<microc0sm> i can longer move windows around  and also no min max and close in the corner any suggestions?
<rs0832> dnivra, yes..
<microc0sm> just looked up way to bring up config editor
<GeekSquid> r00t4rd3d: I am waiting for the Honeycomb tablet from MOTO
<microc0sm>  but not sure what to do now
<al_nz1> with putty on local win machine can I scp a upload to remote?
<sacarlson> what method of tunnel setup would be best to setup from the client that is on wifi to tunnel into a host that needs to remote desktop into the client?
<GeekSquid> al_nz1: yes ... filezilla is easier
<bluezone> i hate windows now lol, if only ubuntu could effectively play cnc3 :(
<dnivra> rs0832, that chinese text is correct?
<al_nz1> GeekSquid: might not have that option
<rs0832> dnivra, the problem with it is the 'for help in chinese' is in english
<al_nz1> syntx? scp user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx C:\windows.fil ?
<rww> rs0832: The Chinese text right next to it says approximately the same thing.
<rww> allegedly, anyway. I don't speak it.
<dnivra> rww, could you edit the text such that it is fully chinese? do you have rights to edit the factoids? would be good if it was completely in chinese.
<rs0832> rww, :) yes.. what i meant was it is in english[for help in chinese] and in chinese[you can visit #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-hk]
<rs0832> dnivra, you can .. http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<Averna> Hi, I'm trying to download a game update to Ubuntu 9.10 . Was just trying to extract and change file permissions through the windows but I don't have access as root. can someone walk me through the terminal commands?
<Scottzor> hey
<blud> the samba guide breaks down almost immediately for me since i'm on mythbuntu and stuff just isn't there. So i'm trying to finish that other older guide
<dnivra> rs0832, yeah i know :). just that if rww can do it, i needn't forward it and wait for review :)
<rww> dnivra: I do, yes. I'd need to run any suggestions past an op that speaks Chinese, though, and the one that I know does isn't around.
<oneliner> anyone ever made music on ubuntu?
<rs0832> dnivra, ah :)
<dnivra> rww, awww. bummer. guess i'll suggest the change.
<rww> dnivra: It needs updating anyway to add that you use /join to join the channel. I've been waiting for him to be online to get that sorted too.
<r00t4rd3d> bluezone, you can play cnc3 with PlayOnLinux
<Scottzor> How would I go about making a file sharing server in my network on a ubuntu server
<Scottzor> That windows/mac/linux users can all access with ease?
<sacarlson> oneliner: you mean created music?  like with rosegarden? http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<dnivra> Scottzor, you could try samba. win/linux machines with samba installed will work. dunno about mac. another choice is ssh i guess.
<Scottzor> How does samba work?
<dnivra> rww, alright then-i'll let you sort it out :).
<Averna> can someone help me install my eternal lands game update? I have ubuntu 9.10
<oneliner> sacarlson: that looks promising, thanks
<dnivra> !samba | Scottzor
<ubottu> Scottzor: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Scottzor> How does samba allow people to connect?
<Scottzor> Do they have there own user account etc?
<Tussock> Hello, everyone. I have a MacBook Pro 13", and I want to dual boot it with Ubuntu 10.10, currently I have OS X installed. Any advice?
<tsrk> How can I add SSH and networking to runlevel 1?
<dnivra> Averna, i guess you need to become root to do it. run whatever command that needs you to become root as root by prefixing a 'sudo' in front of it.
<dnivra> Scottzor, Depends-you can make it no password required to read too i think.
<Averna> I don't use terminal much - have done it but can't remember exact code
<Scottzor> On my server can I just 'sudo apt-get install samba'?
<Tussock> Any advice on dual boots for Macs? Or should I check out the Mac OS X room?
<dnivra> Scottzor, yeah. that should do it.
<r00t4rd3d> then you have to set it up
<r00t4rd3d> which isnt a walk in the park for newbs
<dnivra> Tussock, hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro.
<sacarlson> would  zebedee be a better solution to setup a client to host reverse tunnel for remote desktop than an ssh tunnel?  as far as security on the host
<Tussock> dnivra, thanks.
<Averna> someone once gave me a list of unix coomands but it was lost in my hardrive crash
<dnivra> Tussock, no problem :)
<Averna> can anyone point me to a concise list of commands?
<blud> man?
<blud> idk
<usaguy987> If I install ubuntu server am I able to install it down to just a console? no GUI at all?
<rww> usaguy987: Yes. It doesn't install a GUI by default, in fact.
<Tussock> dnivra, just a question: I'm on the webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation, and if you go down to the section under DUAL BOOT: MAC OSX AND UBUNTU, PARTITION, do I just partition straight or do I have to install "refit"?
<Tussock> *do I have to install "refit" first?
<dnivra> Tussock, I've not used a mac so i cannot help you out there :). maybe somebody else can.
<Tussock> dnivra: :P Thanks anyway, I'll check out the Mac room :)
<dnivra> Tussock, sure. sorry i can't help out much. no problem!
<tzyys> hi
<Tussock> Hello, tzyys, happy new year.
<daedaluz> problems with video playback AND audio stuttering? search logs for "hpet", if any entries, add "hpet=disable" into boot parameters, it's a kernel bug. EOC.
<usaguy987> that is awesome news!! the other question I have is if I install the server ubuntu will it have the full unix command set? I mean like nano, pine, etc... and not use this thing called a "busy box"?
<tzyys> happy new year too u all
<tsrk> usaguy987: It doesn't use busybox, but some utilities have to be installed with aptitude
<tsrk> usaguy987: It depends if you do a default server or truly minimal (JeOS) install
<blud> woot, i actually got my shared network folder stuff working
<rww> usaguy987: It uses bash, not busybox by default. nano is default; for pine you'd want to install the 'alpine' package
<tsrk> usaguy987: I think the default server install includes nano and stuff
<tzyys> i had install ubuntu to dell netbook it work well
<daedaluz> how is busybox not full unix command set?
<usaguy987> alright- but they can all be installed? I ask this because I am reading "teach yourself unix in a week" by dave taylor, and I need a good distro with all the commands he talks about. I have Puppy linux now, and most of the commands he uses in the book do not work on it....
<potat0> usaguy987: mandriva for newbies
<potat0> ive heard its good for atleast newbies
<daedaluz> just install the tools
<potat0> i've had the back luck(or good?) of starting with gentoo
<potat0> made life hell
<potat0> but taught moar
<rww> usaguy987: yes, they should all be there or be installable
<dnivra> usaguy987, you can find out what tools he uses and install them. i think only the installation part would vary. tool would work the same.
<sacarlson> usaguy987: doesn't the book recommend what destro to use?  if you choose to follow that book best to use his input
<usaguy987> well I'm a newbie, but not in the true sense of the word... I want to learn unix from the ground up- that is, from the command line. I could care less about the GUI at this point. I want to learn the basics... operate it fully from an ssh client... That is my goal for now, I can learn a gui anytime....
<potat0> im way too happy today
<daedaluz> install Gentoo
<daedaluz> be a pro in seconds
<potat0> ^ only if you've a second box with google
<usaguy987> well this book was written 7 years ago! lol.... he recommends telnetting into a unix box... lol
<potat0> telnet _is good_
<rww> no, it's not
<dnivra> potat0, definitely not good!
<potat0> well, for some reasons it is good
<Gimbli> usaguy987: try debian netinstall. it offers the basic operating system without any additional tools or server services and you only need apt or aptitude to add additional stuff :)
<liverwurst> telnet will save your butt one day
<rww> If you're looking to get your password stolen, it's a good choice.
<industry__> if that book is still using telnet then it's really old
<daedaluz> it sounds cool, kinda like Telstar, the satellite the guys made a pop song out of
<potat0> for diagnostics (and non paranoid mode) telnet is great
<usaguy987> lol I know haha
<rww> not throwing your password out there in plain text isn't paranoia, it's common sense
<industry__> netcat is a far more useful tool than telnet
<dnivra> usaguy987, any distro with a CLI. since he says telnet, you choose any distro. read his command, run it, get an error find out what's wrong and try fixing it. google will help a lot here. the tools as rww should be there and installable. you'll have slight hiccups only mostly but you'll get along fine.
<daedaluz> srsly, install Gentoo or Arch if you want to learn CLI the good way
<rww> and between that and openssh-server being horribly easier than any telnetd to set up on Debian/Ubuntu, there's no reason to use telnetd :\
<usaguy987> OK cool thanks guys! I'm excited to learn this!! :)
<potat0> true about the plaintext thing
<potat0> oh well
<akshit_> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on My Laptop with full Hard Drive Space, and now I wanna also install Windows 7 with it, so how can I make a partition for installing Windows 7????
<dnivra> rww, and openssh-server being much more secure than telnetd :).
<potat0> akshit_: fdisk?
<potat0> gui: gparted
<deww> akshit_: gparted, maye need to be installed
<deww> windows 7 may attempt to takeover the bootloader so you may need to fix that
<Gimbli> akshit_: and you should have a ubuntu cd at your hands afterwards as you might need to fix your mbr
<potat0> talking of windoze
<akshit_> potat0 and deww: Can you tell me in steps
<dnivra> deww, not attempt to, it will :).
<potat0> i forgot i needed to download win7 64bit
<industry__> and also, you should back up your data before you try to install windows, as it has a good reputation for wrecking data
<akshit_> Gimbli, but I installed it via a Pen Drive
<dnivra> !fixgrub | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<potat0> www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<dnivra> akshit_, you'll need the grub thing later.
<ugmg> akshit :  first windows and then  linux   or if u have enough Ram and disk space use vmware and install windows
<akshit_> dnivra, OK
<potat0> how much space is needed for windows 7?
<potat0> i was thinking of gaming (haven't in a long while)
<potat0> 20 gb?
<dnivra> ugmg, i'd prefer virtualbox over vmware :)
<rww> potat0: no idea. ask ##windows :\
<sacarlson> I can't seem to find the zebedee package in synaptic in my ubuntu 10.04,  can someone look and see if this is just a mirror problem on my side by looking in your synaptic?
<rww> !info zebedee lucid
<ubottu> Package zebedee does not exist in lucid
<Chris-Linux> Excuse me Dear Ubuntu Users, anyone here any good with Kernels/
<Chris-Linux> ??
<potat0> rww: seems dead, but asked there
<potat0> Chris-Linux: ask
<Chris-Linux> Basically i installed Ubuntu Ultimate which is running Mavrick.
<Chris-Linux> And when i go to Compile ALSA it says that a ncursers library is missing
<rww> Chris-Linux: Ubuntu Ultimate isn't supported here.
<Chris-Linux> Noo, this is about Mavrick
<potat0> Chris-Linux: install ncurses
<akshit_> potat0, the setup is 3.5 GB and you can make hard disk 20GB Minimum, for best use.
<rww> Chris-Linux: No, you're running an unofficial derivative, so you can't use #ubuntu for support.
<potat0> its not there by default in ubuntu
<Chris-Linux> Exactly, what command would i use to install it?
<Chris-Linux> thats all im asking
<Chris-Linux> because i have the same problem on my 10.10 install
<potat0> apt-get install ncurses
<rww> uh huh.
<potat0> wait
<Chris-Linux> it says there is no such package :(
<potat0> apt-get install ncurses-* OR search and install
<industry__> try aptitude search ncurses to find the right library
<potat0> libncurses5 is what you're looking for
<horseatingweeds> Is there a handy software package for monitoring board temps, fans, and so on?
<potat0> probably
<rww> !lm-sensors | horseatingweeds
<ubottu> horseatingweeds: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<industry__> you mean lm-sensors?
<potat0> akshit_: thanks
<Chris-Linux> not a problem. Thanks peoples =D
<industry__> beat me to it, rww
<sacarlson> rww: well that explains it ,  I guess it's no longer supported?  seems it stoped at karmic
<sacarlson> rww: thank you
<foolhardy> in the gui I can tell ubuntu to use "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)", how can this be accomplished in cli
<rww> sacarlson: correct. it was removed from lucid per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/495216
<dnivra> foolhardy, try lshw.
<foolhardy> dnivra, sudo lshw?
<dnivra> foolhardy, yeah it does need sudo.
<pssalman> KM0201: sorry for bothering... i have downloaded and installed gnome ppp (all downloads using windows) but the software doesn't detect my modem
<gonzoism> i haven't been able to burn a cd in linux for a year.  anyone else been having these problems ?
<foolhardy> dnivra, "sudo: lshw: command not found"
<dnivra> foolhardy, it works fine here for me.
<foolhardy> I'm using a stripped down ubuntu from xbmclive
<foolhardy> ---xbmclive with geforce fx5500, so I have to tell it to use legacy drivers
<gonzoism> it has been very irritating.
<gonzoism> today i am getting this: wodim: CD/DVD-Recorder not ready.
<gonzoism> different drives, different computers, different distros; all the same problem.  can't burn a cd.
<dnivra> foolhardy, no idea. maybe somebody else can help. i'm not sure if lshw is the correct command either; just a thought.
<gonzoism> km0201  do you know what kind of modem you have ?
<rww> foolhardy: You'd have to ask the XBMC people about it. xbmclive makes packaging changes that we don't support, and isn't an official or supported derivative of Ubuntu.
<rww> foolhardy: additionally, I don'
<nit-wit> gonzoism, you can't burn a cd that boots or one at all
<rww> t think we even support Ubuntu MID (which is what it's based on) any more :\
<akshit_> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on My Laptop with full Hard Drive Space, and now I wanna also install Windows 7 with it, so how can I make a partition for installing Windows 7???? Can someone tell me how to do this, in steps.
<gonzoism> nit-wit  one at all.
<pavanai> akshit:do u hav gparted?
<akshit_> pavanai, yes
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> akshit_: always better install windows first and then anything else; you will need to restore grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nit-wit> gonzoism, that s strange I have had very little problems, I know it doesn't help to say that sorry.
<pavanai> akshit:try a resize
<akshit_> pavanai, how
<nit-wit> xangua, that is incorrect
<pssalman> i need help with my usb adsl modem and ubuntu 10.10
<pavanai> akshit:open gparted
<akshit_> pavanai, ok
<gonzoism> nit-wit:  that is ok.  i'm thinking it is some kind of kernel problem being it is across distros, i was looking for the answer you gave.  are you 32 bit or 64 ?
<pavanai> akshit:select the partition
<akshit_> pavanai, selected
<pavanai> akshit:right click and click on resixe
<nit-wit> xangua, restore grub yes but W7 can be installed second
<pavanai> akshit:right click and click on resize
<nit-wit> gonzoism, 32bit
<akshit_> pavanai, Resize option is unclickable
<nit-wit> pavanai, turn off the swao
<sacarlson> so would strongswan be a better tunnel method for a client to setup reverse tunnel to enable a host to remote desktop in,  then an ssh tunnel method?
<xangua> nit-wit: i said always better, not Allways by force
<xangua> ......
<pavanai> swap?
<gonzoism> nit-wit  oddly enough, 8.04.4 can with different burners.  thanks
<me__w> hey
<horseatingweeds> rww, looks like I have lm-sensors installed. Are there commands or a UI? lm-sensor.org is confusing me.
<pavanai> akshit:swao?
<akshit_> pavanai, what swao?
<me__w> nit-wit: m back,pls tell me how to install kubuntu on my lapi?
<pavanai> akshit:turn off swao?
<rww> horseatingweeds: take a look at the guide ubottu linked you to ;)
<nit-wit> pavanai, hold on a second
<gonzoism> horseeatingweeds:  you have the sensors command.  man sensors and see what it says at the bottom on "see also:"
<akshit_> pavanai, how?
<horseatingweeds> rww, I am. lm-sensors.org.
<rww> horseatingweeds: the link was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto :\
<nit-wit> akshit_, are you on a live Ubuntu cd
<me__w> i hav kubuntu.iso setup and dont know how to install it???????/pls elp me
<akshit_> nit-wit, no I have installed it
<akshit_> nit-wit, on My Laptop
<nit-wit> me__w, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the terminal
<akshit_> nit-wit, with full hard drive space
<pavanai> akshit:wt u mean by swao?isit swao or swap?
<me__w> nit-wit: no man i hav downloaded kubuntu dekstop from download them all in mozilla now how to install it in laptop
<akshit_> pavanai, when did I say swao, nit-wit said it
<nit-wit> akshit_, so you want to shrink the HD to fit W7 in you need to resize that Partition from a live Ubuntu cd using gparted, and right click the swap to turn it off
<akshit_> pavanai, its swap
<pssalman> anyone would help with my usb adsl modem
<xangua> me__w: no idea what you want to do, just make a partiton to it and install it like you installed ubuntu
<thinh_> co ai o vietnamese ko
<horseatingweeds> rww, indeed. That page is more helpful.
<akshit_> nit-wit, thats it?
<pavanai> akshit:did u get that resize option?
<me__w> xangua: how to make partition dn
<xangua> me__w: with gparted
<xangua> from the live cd
<akshit_> pavanai, let me go to Live USB, and then I'll chat wid u
<nit-wit> akshit_, shrink the Ubuntu and make a ntfs partition for WE7 put a boot flag on it then install to that pre made partition.
<akshit_> ok
<me__w> nit-wit: after partition how to run dat setup
<bucky> pssalman, have you checked this out https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/modems-adsl-usb.html
<xangua> always better to make a copy of your files before modifying a partiton me__w
<akshit_> nit-wit, how to make boot flag?? Is there an option for that?
<me__w> xangua: ok thanks
<pavanai> akshit,ok
<thinh_> co ai o VietNam ko na
<nit-wit> akshit_, you would right click on the ntfs and then flag then click boot
<akshit_> nit-wit, ok thanks
<akshit_> :)
<nit-wit> akshit_, you build this partition to keep W7 from making Ubuntu unallocated. Do you know how many partitions are on the computer now?
<Rena-> hi, I've been tinkering with xorg.conf and I have it seemingly working great - "sudo startx" gives me a nice working desktop, login screen looks fine... but when I log in the screen flashes and it logs me out again.
<nit-wit> pavanai, sorry I didn't mean to interupt you I was just making sure we were on the same page.:)
<coolness88> hi
<deco> hello
<TheMusicGuy> Happy new year.
<Rena-> is there a config file or something that runs when I log in, that I need to tweak or get rid of to make GDM login work again?
<comulent> hey all. i know this isn't exactly an ubuntu related question, but i have this super irritating bluetooth mouse that i can't figure out how to make it discoverable. It's branded "tecom" and I can't find any websites by them that would reveal the solution to this mystery.... any ideas? And yes, i've already tried holding down buttons in various combinations for more than 5 seconds at a time.....
<TheMusicGuy> That being said...Why does nautilus crash when I try to view the properties on a .it (Impulse Tracker Module) file?
<rooks> how to zoom out from zoom in? somehow my cat managed to enable zoom in feature in my ubuntu by lying on my laptop
<xangua> rooks: Control+scroll
<xangua> Super(windows)+scroll ; sorry
<TheMusicGuy> xangua, actually those are both different types of zoom.
<Ripley> I am having an odd issue with SSH tunneling.  I have a VPS of Ubuntu 10.04.  I get this error - Client connection closed before completion of protocol.  It seems to stall the page loading.  Its a fresh install.  I can also use the same setup with 2 other SSH servers without issue.
<rooks> xangua, ah, thanks , its windowskey+scroll btw
<tipu> is it possible to get some help regarding ubuntu?
<xin> Anyoen have any idea on how to change BIOS Splash Screen??
<rooks> !ask | tipu
<ubottu> tipu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raj-k> boards.4chan.org/g/res/15117172
<raj-k> is this possible?
<Xin> anyoen?
<raj-k> or even likely?
<raj-k> subject: Major flaw in kernel
<tipu> i have fubared my ruby installation with Ubuntu 10.04.1. i got it from the repositories, then built my own using a tar file, and now would like to purge my both installations of it completely. how would i go about doing that?
<xangua> tipu: just read the instructions to uninstall, normally just delete the program directory
<bucky> tipu, does the build directory you dl'd have an option for make uninstall or some such?
<CQN> hi, can anyone help me fix overscan with the radeonhd driver? i'm trying to do it with xrandr
<CQN> i'm using this command: xrandr --output HDMI-0 --scale 0.9x0.9 --pos 500x500
<CQN> the scale should be right or close to it, but the picture is still anchored in the top left, off screen
<CQN> and --pos doesn't seem to fix that
<bucky> tipu, if not you can probably remove it by manually deleting the ruby files under /usr/local  look at the time stamps if in doubt
<gozznail> happy new year everyone
<tipu> bucky: i am not sure, if it did i wouldn't be able to determine it, i'm relatively now to linux/ubuntu
<sync3times> gozznail, happy new year
<potat0> happy near year everyone
<MrAnthrope> :)
<tipu> does whereis help me in this situation at all? how do i determine whether it's been completely removed?
<bucky> tipu, ls /usr/local/bin  is there a ruby binary in there?
<gozznail> i have been trying to find a command to stop the xserver so i can install the nvidia drivers but all i can find on the net is wrong
<MrAnthrope> Could someone explain to me how to get this installed and working in wine? This page is like no help, right? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5997
<tipu> bucky: no
<bucky> tipu, you installed it from a tar ball?
<tipu> bucky: but there is in /usr/bin/ruby1.8 (this particular one was installed from the repositories)
<tipu> bucky: yes
<gozznail> seems it has changed
<xangua> MrAnthrope: just install wine and then just install that app¿
<MrAnthrope> It's not working as intended :(
<bucky> tipu, did you use a ./configure --prefix=/usr  or someother place?
<tipu> bucky: no
<MrAnthrope> When I try to click on Everquest2 it opens another launcher window with what looks like IE and the page doesn't load.
<tipu> also, where can i go to determine the $PATH of a fresh ubuntu installation?
<bucky> tipu, did you actually make install when it got done compiling?
<apostatedpriest> happy new year everyone.
<bucky> tipu, type env
<tipu> bucky: i believe so. i am not 100% certain to be honest, as i was mostly following some site's guide
<tipu> bucky: ok
<bucky> tipu, which site?
<Rena-> anyone? when I try to log in it just flashes and takes me back to the login screen. nothing in GDM logs to explain why.
<tipu> bucky: unfortunately i am unable to determine at this point. i've visited well over 30+ sites trying to solve this particular problem and so i have forgotten.
<Rena-> is there maybe a local xorg config file conflicting with xorg.conf?
<tipu> bucky: what was the purpose of env?
<bucky> tipu, go into synaptic and search for ruby and mark all for complete uninstallation and see if that cleans it out
<bucky> tipu, it tells you your PATH
<tipu> bucky: i am able to determine path by echo $PATH, but i was worried if i have added too much stuff to it and wanted to return it to it's original state.
<toloykhan> hello
<toloykhan> any body here
<bucky> tipu, go into synaptic and search for ruby and mark all for complete uninstallation and see if that cleans it out
<dnivra> is there a tool to defragment ntfs drives in ubuntu? I don't have windows anymore and fear that my ntfs partitions would get fragmented if I don't defragment.
<tipu> bucky: i am doing that as we speak. i was originally connected via SSH, so this will take a bit to go into the GUI portion of it. i appreciate all the help thus far.
<dnivra> toloykhan, there are about 1300 users here; not all are active though.
<toloykhan> dnivra, I hope that you are active
<dnivra> toloykhan, if you've a question about ubuntu, do ask. if somebody does know, they'll help out.
<sync3times> dnivra,  not sure if its a good idea or not, but can you copy all your files out, delete them, then copy them back.   They would be optimal at that point
<xper> happy new year...
<toloykhan> ok, the question is how to add yahoo chat room to my xchat
<dnivra> sync3times, wrong person perhaps?
<sync3times> dnivra, maybe as part of a backup?
<smw> toloykhan, I do not believe xchat can do that
<sync3times> dnivra, you asked about defrag?
<dnivra> toloykhan, use empathy or pidgin for that.
<smw> toloykhan, the im client probably can
<toloykhan> so, even with empathy I can't do that
<dnivra> sync3times, oh yeah. okay. well i wish i could do that but i simply do not enough space on my hard disk to copy files and copy back. it is a good solution though.
<smw> toloykhan, it probably can
<toloykhan> im clint?
<dnivra> toloykhan, empathy i'm not sure. pidgin sure can.
<tipu> bucky: there was a number of ruby stuff there (gems as well), i marked everything for removal and applied it. it's removing as we speak.
<horseatingweeds> rww, sensor-detect only found one driver, and that doesn't seem to give anything when you run sensors command.
<bucky> tipu, if you're using the command line maybe apt-get purge ruby1.8  would be less trouble
<toloykhan> I also try pidgin , but I don't know how to use it
<tipu> bucky: i did that before. there was still a number of ruby items i had installed (a lot of them gem related, i believe).
<dnivra> toloykhan, you can ask in #pidgin for pidgin related help.
<tipu> bucky: now that's all gone, should i try installing again from repos? also, does apt-get vs. aptitude make a big difference in my case (that of a noob, i just want a dev server that's the whole purpose of this)
<Jari0001> Hello!
<bucky> tipu,  do you have the ruby command now?
<bucky> is it gone
<Jari0001> happy new year 2011
<bucky> happy happy
<tipu> bucky: The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install ruby
<Jari0001> i have 80 cd's i need to transfer to mp4
<bucky> tipu, good.. start over
<Jari0001> when i rip my cds with rhytmbox i wont get all the information what there is to get
<tipu> bucky: i will be using the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<Jari0001> there is no artist name or number of the song
<Jari0001> do i need to install a plugin ?
<toloykhan> I will check that out and back here soon, thanx dnivra and others
<landingonwater> auch.. updated ubuntu... cant boot now.
<dnivra> toloykhan, no problem :).
<landingonwater> i run vista and latest ubuntu
<dnivra> landingonwater, what happens when you start the machine?
<landingonwater> i choose ubuntu, and it just reboots into the bootmanager again :(
<tipu> bucky: WOW, that fixed it. my problem was that 'gem command', gem was always giving me this odd ball error. so i nuked everything and it seems to have work. my only concern is that if i only had the CLI, how could i have done that?
<landingonwater> i updated in ubuntu, and didnt notice the kernel update. stupid
<bucky> tipu, rubygems is in the repos for maverick already just make sure you get the right version
<landingonwater> dnivra: is there anything i can do ?
<tipu> bucky: i think it was nuking the gems as well that helped, however i am not 100% sure. there is no command line possibility for nuking gems, AFAIK.
<dnivra> landingonwater, can you access an older kernel?
<tipu> bucky: i am not sure what maverick is
<bucky> tipu, ubuntu 10.10
<dnivra> tipu, maverick is the code name for ubuntu 10.10.
<landingonwater> dnivra: i cant access anything. i do have a peppermint on cd though. but i dont know what the problem is.
<tipu> i am not cool enough for code names, heh.
<dnivra> landingonwater, you said you can access grub right?
<tipu> bucky: i really appreciate the help. didn't think any place would be available at 11:24 PST new years eve, thanks again!! been driving me crazy for past 3 days, this problem.
<landingonwater> dnivra: if i see the choice between windows and ubuntu, i guess thats the grub im looking at ?? or ??
<dnivra> landingonwater, yeah. and do you see multiple entries of ubuntu there?
<landingonwater> dnivra: ooh.. thats maybe windows ?
<landingonwater> dnivra: i only see vista and ubuntu.. no more on that list :(
<dnivra> landingonwater, do you see ubuntu more than two times?
<landingonwater> dnivra: only once
<dnivra> landingonwater, you updated ubuntu and there was a kernel update? are you sure?
<tipu> does freenode block access from mibbit?
<landingonwater> dnivra: yes.. there was a kernel update, and i was told to reboot to finish the installation
<dnivra> tipu, yes it does. for more queries related to the above, please head to #freenode.
<dnivra> landingonwater, and did you do anything like uninstalling old kernels before rebooting or did you reboot straight after update?
<landingonwater> dnivra: when i chose Ubuntu, It just reboots
<landingonwater> dnivra: there was a message saying i had to restart to finish the installation. i clicked resttart, and now im stuck.
<landingonwater> dnivra: pretty dangerous update i would say :(
<nullp0inter> im trying to find my Windows hard drive through xubuntu, however the 'Places' part of the task menu doesnt show up like it did with gnome...anyway to find it?
<dnivra> landingonwater, so i'm pretty sure that old kernels still exist. could you pastebin your grub menu-i'll wait till you type everything out.
<Guest24653> oh great a dumbed down version of xchat :P
<dnivra> !pastebin | landingonwater
<ubottu> landingonwater: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tipu> is kde vs gnome completely a subjective matter, or is there a technical reason to choosing one over the other?
<nullp0inter> tipu, memory usage perhaps?
<landingonwater> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dnivra> nullp0inter, you should perhaps ask in #xubuntu about this.
<landingonwater> dnivra: how do i get the dump from grub ? i will need the peppermint then ?
<dnivra> landingonwater, just boot your computer, type out the entries you see in grub and pastebin it. i assume you are using another computer?
<rooks> tipu, KDE is prettier, but is more resource hungry, gnome gets stuff done and isnt an eyesore, just its not as shiny as kde
<dnivra> landingonwater, if you are using the same computer, you can just pastebin grub.cfg/menu.lst depending on your version of ubuntu.
<landingonwater> dnivra: only one laptop. but there is nothing to see really. after i chose Ubuntu and hit enter, it just restarts the machine. i think it say ntfs or something. maybe i cant see the disk ?
<nullp0inter> dnivra #xubuntu is dead
<landingonwater> dnivra: oohh.. crap... could that be the reason ?
<denile> Hello all
<Ripper_Owens> hello denile
<Ripper_Owens> =D
<cytenticle> Happy new years everyone
<dnivra> landingonwater, could what be the reason? AFAIK, if there is a kernel update, a new grub.cfg/menu.lst is automatically generated which has entries for the new and old kernel. so you should be able to boot the old kernel still.
<cytenticle> make 2011 awewsome
<landingonwater> dnivra: okay.. i dont get the list showing the new and old kernel.
<landingonwater> dnivra: will boot the peppermint now. auch... first day of the year :( what a sweet beginning :(
<toloykhan> dnivra, and the other thanx for help , it's much easy with pidgin
<pssalman> since my usb modem red light works ... how can i make a connection
<pssalman> please help
<toloykhan> passalman did you try sakis3g
<pssalman> what is that?
<sresu> I'm not able to use Amarok. <amarok --debug> gives this - http://pastebin.com/jvm8cSKc . How cxan I fix it?
<dnivra> toloykhan, yeah sure. no problem :).
<pssalman> toloykhan: what is sakis3g
<dnivra> sresu, you should perhaps in #amarok.
<fzlamn> what is the purpose of archive manager?
<toloykhan> sakis3g is a software that help you connect with usb modems and phones
<sresu> fzlamn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<toloykhan> you can download it form www.sakis3g.org
<landingonwater> dnivra, im in peppermint now. opened a console. i see my ubuntu dir. i used wubi to install ubuntu. what should i look for _
<fzlamn> sresu: thanks
<clgshaft> any experts for nvidia and hdmi audio? i cannot get it to work
<R3D> Happy New Years 2 All
<Ripper_Owens> thanks R#D
<Ripper_Owens> *R3D
<sresu> !tab | Ripper_Owens
<ubottu> Ripper_Owens: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ripper_Owens> lol yeah i fail at life too. i wish tab could ocmplete that
<Ripper_Owens> complete*
<pssalman> toloykhan: that's for 3g broadband... i dun think it will work
<deepsix> #twil
<deepsix> oh shit
<Re1ndeer> Hello, everyone. Heard about Ubuntu because The Summit Bechtel Family National Scout Reserve facebook page talked about a Eagle Scout using Ubuntu as an OS. The OS sounded interesting. Just wondering if someone could exsplain more about Ubuntu.
<toloykhan>  passalman  what is your modem type?
<smw> Re1ndeer, it is not something easily explained
<smw> Re1ndeer, imagine asking us to explain windows to you ;-)
<Re1ndeer> true.
<dnivra> landingonwater, sorry mate was away. yours is a wubi install eh? should've mentioned that. can you boot windows?
<bucky> ubuntu is so easy... even a scout can use it
<smw> Re1ndeer, I am sure plenty of users here would be willing to answer narrower questions :-)
<Re1ndeer> Well, lets start with how do I get started. :P
<Bacta> How would I best diagnose a problem with my touchpad? It went dead a couple of weeks ago and I'm wanting to know whether it's hardware or something that went wrong with Ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> driver issue
<smw> Re1ndeer, download the live cd, burn it, and test it
<Bacta> UByxyBU: Yes, apologies
<smw> Re1ndeer, you do not need to install it to test it, but data is not saved between reboots and it runs dead slow
<landingonwater> dnivra, so i have different problem maybe because i used wubi installer _
<ox3a> I am getting a error "wget:invalid option -- '/' " (This was my first test but this error). someone can help me please?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, did you losse the windows boot or just ubuntu
<nit-wit> *lose
<smw> ox3a, what were you doing when you got the error?
<ox3a> smw, 1 sec.. screen shot
<landingonwater> nit-wit, vista works fine, and the ubuntu shows up as an option when i boot. but restarts when i chose it
<Re1ndeer> smw, so when it asks me to save, I save it to a blank CD?
<dnivra> nit-wit, quick update-he updated his ubuntu, there was a kernel update, he restarted and when he chooses ubuntu now, it restarts instead of booting.
<landingonwater> nit-wit, ubuntu is my main now, so im pretty screwed
<nit-wit> landingonwater, hold on there is a thread for this on a forum
<dnivra> nit-wit, ^^ is what landingonwater is having.
<smw> Re1ndeer, you first download it, then burn it to a disk. I recommend using infrarecorder for burning it
<Re1ndeer> ok
<bucky> Re1ndeer, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/index.html
<denile> ox3a, try quotes in your command maybe :)
<smw> Re1ndeer, ubuntu is mostly for technically apt people. How good are you with computers?
<nit-wit> dnivra, thanks
<dnivra> nit-wit, sure np :).
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, please tell us more
<new> 大家聊什么呢
<dnivra> !cn | new
<ubottu> new: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<denile> nice
<new> 谢谢
<Re1ndeer> swn, I think I am ok with computers. But I am willing to learn. :D
<ox3a> denile, UBuxuBU i am taking a screeshote
<landingonwater> haha.. the chinese are coming >D
<Bacta> He said Thank you ;)
<denile> ox3a, ok
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, that / in a moount point
<smw> Re1ndeer, being willing to learn is the best answer possible :-)
<nit-wit> landingonwater, here is the thread the bootscript is really the important part in diagnosing this, this is mentioned in the main thread post, run it and post there, or read through and see if you recognize the fix. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, did you install a dual boot
<view666> 新年快乐
<Iszak> When is the usb-creator on Ubuntu going to be fixed? i can't even use it because it keeps erroring with "failed to install the bootloader"
<okapi> Hi to all and happy new year
<SwedeMike> !cn | view666
<ubottu> view666: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<denile> okapi, Hello. Happy new year
<dnivra> Iszak, it's worked for me but not in 10.10. you can try unetbootin-works the same.
<dnivra> !info unetbootin | Iszak
<ubottu> Iszak: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 274 kB, installed size 808 kB
<smw> HAPPY NEW YEAR! (in California)
<view666> sorry,happy new year,everynoe
<okapi> my synaptic seems to be broken, I can not update my system anymore. Anyone can help?
<dnivra> smw, view666 okapi welcome to the new year :).
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, yeah with vista
<landingonwater> nit-wit, checking it out now >( guess many others will run into this problem. im in peppermint now. guess thats a good idea. burned it for fun, but now it seems useful, i hope
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, did u do advanced or side by side
<smw> dnivra, we survived yet another year
<nit-wit> landingonwater, the wubi if fixed can also be moved to a actual partition if you want a little more stability.
<Re1ndeer> HAPPY NEW YEAR (Washington State)!!!!!!!
<Tito0096_> HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYY NEW YEARS FROM THE PST
<landingonwater> nit-wit, dnivra thanks ... really... this is so messed up
<Tito0096_> HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYY NEW YEARS FROM THE PST
<FloodBot4> Tito0096_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Iszak> dnivra, yeah i used that before.. but it makes me wonder why package and not test the usb-creator in 10.10
<new> 我怎么去中文频道阿
<nit-wit> landingonwater, your probably okay
<dnivra> landingonwater, it always is. you're welcome :).
<landingonwater> nit-wit, __ to an actual partition .. ooh.. so the wubi install is a problem in itself ?
<DarkDante> hello and happy new year
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, No just testing it only but i will do with advance option if it success(my test)
<anon__> HAPPY NEW YEARS.
<new> mi to
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, did u use wubi
<dnivra> smw, welcome to 2011 :). we will continue to survive-human spirit doesn't die easily just like ubuntu's spirit :).
<new> new year haha
<Tito0096_> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo!
<new> 怎么去中文频道阿
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, yeah
<dnivra> new, this is english support channel.
<dnivra> !cn | new
<ubottu> new: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, THE / indicates a mount point error
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, wubi has some issues
<cutiyar> iam using 9.04 now and i want to upgrade to 10.04 Lts DIRECTLY HOW CAN I DO THIS?
<DarkDante> please help for ubuntu in italian
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nit-wit> landingonwater, there are a few assoiciated with it like grub updates that put grub in the mbr then nothing boots, easy fix though. It has its use for some I don't use it myself.
<ox3a> denile, UBuxuBU smw http://img195.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdmf.png/
<smw> ox3a, what command did you run?
<dnivra> cutiyar, two ways to upgrade to 10.04 are get the cd/iso and install 10.04 or 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04.
<nit-wit> landingonwater, if you post the script  will give you my forum link for you to PM me if needed.
<nit-wit> 8I
<nit-wit> *I
<cutiyar> I KNOW ABOUT DOWNLODING BY IT WITH isO,BUT I NEED IT DIRECTLY TO 10.04
<landingonwater> nit-wit, great.. that would be nice. and many other unlucky wubi victims will have use of it
<cutiyar> dnirva,I KNOW ABOUT DOWNLODING IT WITH isO,BUT I NEED IT DIRECTLY TO 10.04
<deepsix> Happy new years, everyone!
<smw> !caps | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ox3a> smw, i did run anything manually (Just i follow uck step). And uck did not give any wget option .
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, u are going to have to uninstall wubi and reinstall it
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, wubi is problem?
<cutiyar> dnirva, it take too long if i didi 9.10 > 10.04
<dnivra> cutiyar, if you download 10.04 iso and install, you'd be upgrading to 10.04 direct right?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, the wubi uninstaller is fast and uninstalls everything
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, best ubinstaller ive seen
<cutiyar> dnirva,yes but i wanted it by upgrading not downloading it by iso and burn it
<UBuxuBU> then reinstall wubi or ill help u do a real dual booter
<cutiyar> dnirva, ok thank i will download the lLTS 10.04
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, yes somtimes wubi just fails
<cutiyar> dnivra: ok thank i will download the lLTS 10.04
<chalcedony>  i have a problem with installing ubuntu to usb. it says it's unable to mount
<rww> cutiyar: There is no supported way to upgrade directly from 9.04 to 10.04. You need to go through 9.10.
<cutiyar> rww, ok thanks
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, i like wubi, i am using it now but i had to renstall it a couple times
<dnivra> cutiyar, you can backup your packages and restore them if you like. i'll get you the link hold on.
<dnivra> cutiyar, hope this helps http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-installed-packages-on-ubuntu.html.
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, but it say downloading fail: gfxboot-them-ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, my real dual booters are better
<cutiyar> dnivra, thnaks but its new install to 9.10
<dnivra> cutiyar, oh fresh install eh? okay then :).
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, try to fix it if u like but wubi uninstalls 1oo% in 2 seconds
<cutiyar> dnivra,yes
<UBuxuBU> and reinstalls fast
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, how to uninstall it?
<Evgeniy27> åñòü òå êòî ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèò?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, windows add remove
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, You mean uninstall vista?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, wubi is just a file in windows in your programs add remove section or it may be called uninstall install in vista
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, yes the uninstall section of vidta
<UBuxuBU> vista
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, i had to redo my wubi a few times in 6 mos
<ox3a> UBuxuBU,then i need to restart my pc
<UBuxuBU> yes
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, it is a great uninstaller gts it all out
<UBuxuBU> back up all files
<UBuxuBU> but u just installed it so u prolly have none
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, i will get it as wubi.exe in add remove program?
<UBuxuBU> ill look in mine ox3a
<landingonwater> nit-wit, great instruction in the forum. i will find my old laptop and move on with the surgery. AND there is a fix for future problems wubi. but guess i will never use wubi again.
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, IN W7 uninstall it shows the ubuntu emblem and says ubuntu
<fluid217> Happy new year everyone
<landingonwater> nit-wit, ubuntu site doesnt warn against Wubi. Apparently Wubi is only for testspin, and not for usage
<fluid217> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and have 2x wpasuplicants starting
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, If windwos is problem then i can remove it
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, only use the uninstall part in vista
<nit-wit> landingonwater, it has its moments, yeah it is for trying out really.
<fluid217> any ideas where the '/sbin/wpa_supplicant -s -B -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant' is being launched from ?
<dnivra> landingonwater, i would suggest using a VM for a test spin though.
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, dont go lookin for exe's
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, somtimes vista and wubi clash
<nit-wit> dnivra, I had LinuxMint in Vbox it ran quite well
<nit-wit> dnivra, mint 10
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, let me check it. But what if i do not install it again?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, thats ok too
<dnivra> nit-wit, i run windows on vbox :). it's easier to test using VM's totally.
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, ok
<Rena-> anyone? can't log in, GDM stuck in endless loop, getting pretty annoying.
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, if u want a real dual booter i have done about 30 of them
<landingonwater> dnivra, well.. it was a testspin actually, and then i sort of just moved to Ubuntu :D
<Rena-> can start x manually as root in VT but not through GDM. soon as I log in it goes blank and back to login screen.
<dnivra> Rena-, press ctrl + alt + f1, login and run the command 'sudo service gdm stop'. then run 'sudo service gdm start'. hope this works.
<Rena-> dnivra: done that numerous times now
<dnivra> landingonwater, you could have just used live cd to test right?
<dnivra> Rena-, i'm not quite sure how to help. maybe somebody else can. meanwhile check /var/log/messages to see if something is going wrong.
<okapi> my synaptic seems to be broken, I can not update my system anymore. Anyone can help?
<dnivra> okapi, what happens when you try to open synaptic?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a the windows/ubuntu dual boot using side by side is better than wubi and extremely easy and the advanced is even better but more work
<MSaki> wow
<TULeGiT> hmm
<TULeGiT> ok wait
<MSaki> dont
<landingonwater> dnivra, haha.. true.. you are right, but live cds are so slow, and i wanted to play with lightzone and some ruby, but i hate vista with all my heart, and i got into the nasty habit of playing urban terror as well :D
<TULeGiT> y
<okapi> dnivra: I am trying to update the system but nothing happening. Also the software update shows out of date for more than 40 days.
<TULeGiT> wtf
<dnivra> landingonwater, oh yeah they're very slow. that's why i boot iso's via grub2 to test or use VirtualBox.
<dnivra> okapi, how are you trying to update the system?
<MSaki> heh ubuntu freezes on older computers after hd instal why is that
<dnivra> Rena-, gdm also creates logs in /var/log/gdm. check them out too.
<dnivra> Rena-, maybe check only them ^^.
 * skraito say hi all
<Rena-> checked those, nothing unusual there
<UBuxuBU> msaki its a kernal issue
<okapi> dnivra: 2 ways: with the synaptic by reloading and marking all update and by using apt-get command
<MSaki> wow
<Rena-> the one thing I do see is in .xsession-errors: fatal IO error 2 (No such file or directory) on X server ":0.0"
<UBuxuBU> ram leak
<UBuxuBU> wb ox3a
<avis> :/
<MSaki> it gets to login and keeps bumping me back out of ubuntu desktop
<dnivra> okapi, when you use apt-get command what happens?
<MSaki> no answer? switchen to fedora
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, do you want a realdualbooter
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, i don't see any installed program in add remove
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, i do not need it. Just i use it for wimax internet
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, did u uninstall it
<dnivra> okapi, are you able to download the package lists using 'sudo apt-get update' successfully?
<okapi> dnivra: apt-get clean && apt-get update the system is reloading the repositories with few errors about pgp keys. Then apt-get upgrade nothing happening. No update found
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, i do not see any program in win add remove
<Rena-> oh, hey. someone chown'd my .ICEauthority. now it looks like it's working.
<Rena-> wonder why that didn't show up before...
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, its in vista uninstall
<UBuxuBU> if u had wubi
<Rena-> time to reboot and see what happens then
<okapi> dnivra: I am using sudo -s before I start
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, were u running the live cd or did u do a wubi install
<dnivra> okapi, that's the issue probably. it fails to download a few package lists, uses the old package lists and so no updates but the package lists are indeed old.
<dnivra> okapi, try a different mirror. might work.
<avis> :)
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, no direct dual boot
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, u said wubi before
<fluid217> hi everyone. On Ubuntu 10.04LTS (upgraded from previous versions) and I'm getting 2x wpasuplicant's launched on boot.
<UBuxuBU> then its not in add remove oruninstall
<fluid217> I'd like to find what's starting this one: '/sbin/wpa_supplicant -s -B -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant'
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, sorry misunderstanding. So?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, if u wish to remove it u jist delete the partition if u backed up files
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, do u have all files backed up and vista restore disks
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, I can delete it no problem . Just i need to solve it in order to making costomize ubuntu
<bruenig> suppose I resize my root partition (I have no separate /boot) by shrinking it from the front, will that fuck up efforts to boot from it?
<UBuxuBU> it would be easier to delete the ubuntu prtition and reinstall it if u have ni important files in it
<UBuxuBU> no*
<bruenig> don't want to reinstall
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, is this an fresh install or something you had for awhile
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, Actually which i need to delete . windows ?
<milligan> Morning. Anyone here experienced with wifi networks? I'm having some problems at home .. I'm getting packet loss to the router, and it's working quite unstable in general. I have a D-Link DIR-615. There are about 15 wifi networks in the area, so I'm suspecting interference, but forcing the channel to the most lone one (1) didn't make any noticable difference. Any suggestions ?
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, what is your main os
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, Ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> oh now i get it ox3a
<UBuxuBU> u installed vista 2nd
<ox3a> yeah
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, yeah
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, its best to do vista 1st
<UBuxuBU> then buntu
<UBuxuBU> u prolly needto reinstall grub now
<milligan> ..which is very easy if ubuntu is intact ..
<UBuxuBU> but i have not done it tat way
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, I also installed wine of ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> try installing grub
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, How?
<UBuxuBU> have you backed up all your filees ox3a
<UBuxuBU> files
<milligan> ox3a, insert your ubuntu cd and boot from it. You can chose to do a repair in the menus. In the repair menu, chose to reinstall grub.
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, that is mean installing ubuntu again?
<UBuxuBU> listen to milligan
<UBuxuBU> look up a few lines
<UBuxuBU> just install grub , boot ubuntu cd , use repair option
<UBuxuBU> install grun ox3a
<UBuxuBU> grub
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, no..reinstalling grub is not reinstalling the entire ubuntu os
<nit-wit> milligan what repair menu
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, ok. But you think uck problem will be solve then?
<magn3ts> I can't login to my Google Account. My username is magn3ticpersonality (or magn3ticpersonality@gmail.com) and my password is st3ngam67UiX1! This has only happen since upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10.
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, i think so
<milligan> nit-wit, booting the cd there's a menu called repair, if iirc
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, did u back up all files
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, OK... can you tell me how to reinstall grub?
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, From CD?
<gobbe> magn3ts: login with browser or what?
<UBuxuBU> i havent done that but milligan told u....boot cd, use repair, install grub
<magn3ts> gobbe, yes
<gobbe> magn3ts: contact google, logging to webservice has nothing to do with your operating system
<nit-wit> milligan, I do this every day and I have never heard of reloading grub this way, to the mbr?
<magn3ts> gobbe, it worked fine in windows
<gobbe> magn3ts: what kind of error message do you get?
<UBuxuBU> he installed vista 2nd
<milligan> nit-wit, huh? You do what every day? I believe the CD has an option to reinstall grub. If not, you can drop to a console and repair it.
<avis> rescue mode
<milligan> nit-wit, and if you know the correct procedure, you should tell him how to do it, instead of arguing with me :)
<avis> reapir grub
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, OK
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, sit tight for a moment
<nit-wit> milligan, it is quite simple, you just boot the live cd and two commands in the terminal
<ox3a> UBuxuBU, Going to do it right now
<rww> magn3ts: Go ask Google about it. It has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<UBuxuBU> ox3a, well u will not say if u backed up files so...
<nit-wit> milligan, I'm not argueing  was just trying to get the correct information posted
<magn3ts> >:(
<milligan> nit-wit, no probs :) As I stated earlier, I don't remember the exact details. Memorizing the ubuntu boot cd options hasn't been my main priority ;)
<nit-wit> milligan, they will be back if they don't get it.:)
<rallias> What package do I need to install to give my web server wpa compatibility?
<deepsix> How can I tell if my CPU is 64 bit?
<rallias> deepsix: whats the model?
<UBuxuBU> look in bios
<magn3ts> deepsix, in a terminal: uname -a
<rww> uname -a just says whether your kernel is 64-bit, not the machine.
<deepsix> Model is Intel celeron series
<UBuxuBU> 32bit
<rallias> deepsix: when did you get it.
<rww> deepsix: some Celerons are 32-bit, some are 64-bit. Do you have the model number?
<deepsix> shit dude this thing was running XP
<UBuxuBU> 32bit
<theholder> Hi
<deepsix> um, I got the clock speed where is the model number?
<rallias> deepsix: What year did you buy it in?
<deepsix> I didn't
<deepsix> I adopted it from my gramps
<theholder> deepsix
<rallias> what year was it built?
<rww> deepsix: are you running a Linux on it right now, or Windows?
<deepsix> I adopted it ha
<theholder> good question rww
<deepsix> idk
<theholder> =O
<deepsix> Ubuntu Lucid
<rallias> deepsix: Just to be safe, run 32 bit.
<rww> deepsix: run 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', get the model name
<UBuxuBU> or look in bios
<deepsix> yeah, I am on a i686
<theholder> lolol
<UBuxuBU> but its a 32 bitter
<theholder> can anyone help
<UBuxuBU> shoot theholder
<theholder> Ubuntu 10.10 on an asus eee pc 701sd wifi when its turned off it locks up
<deepsix> processor	: 0
<deepsix> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<deepsix> cpu family	: 15
<deepsix> model		: 2
<deepsix> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz
<FloodBot4> deepsix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deepsix> stepping	: 9
<theholder> the whole netbook
<theholder> idoru :D
<theholder> nice to see you
<theholder> any idea UBuxuBU
<laptop> pakielaewa
<theholder> :O
<UBuxuBU> i ned more information
<deepsix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549228/ heres the output
<UBuxuBU> need
<UBuxuBU> Deepsix the answer is inbios but its 32
<deepsix> SOAB
<deepsix> ok cool thanks
<deepsix> I am going to go sob in my miserable corner
<UBuxuBU> why
<deepsix> ...with a 32bit cpu
<UBuxuBU> nice lil unit
<theholder> it is
<theholder> UBuxuBU
 * UBuxuBU waves to six..
<UBuxuBU> yes theholder
<theholder> what did need?
<UBuxuBU> i am thinking
<theholder> oh sorry =/
<UBuxuBU> need more info
<UBuxuBU> tell us more
<theholder> well i can turn the wireless on and it functions fine
<Rad-> Hey what's the name of the new X11 utlity thing that Ubuntu was thinking of using again?
<Rad-> (forgot what category X11 falls into sorry)
<rww> Rad-: Wayland?
<Rad-> Thanks mate
<theholder> its when i goto disable it the whole os and netbook freezes
<Rad-> Display servers?
<UBuxuBU> ur pullin my leg
<rww> Rad-: yes
<Rad-> thanks
<theholder> ?
<fictionboy> ...
<UBuxuBU> theholder why do u disable it
<theholder> because i dont need to use wifi all the time
<fictionboy> hahaha
<theholder> it has a fn key function
<UBuxuBU> hmmm
<UBuxuBU> u disable it and run the pc offline
<fictionboy> ,.,
<UBuxuBU> and it all freezes
<Re1ndeer> Does anyone know why I am getting the message, "SYSLINUX 4.02 2010-07-21 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al" on a black screen?
<r00t4rd3d> Re1ndeer, wait ....
<r00t4rd3d> sometimes it takes a minute
<theholder> yes
<Re1ndeer> ok, that is what i thought it was.
<r00t4rd3d> Re1ndeer, do you have a usb keyboard ?
<fictionboy> 测试
<Re1ndeer> I just wanted to know I wasn't going to be sitting for a hour for nothing.
<r00t4rd3d> it should not be an hour
<r00t4rd3d> like 1 minute
<Re1ndeer> rOOt4rd3d: no
<Myrtti> fictionboy: did you have a ubuntu question?
<fictionboy> 很多阿
<Re1ndeer> I don't have an USB Keyboard.
<fictionboy> much more
<r00t4rd3d> ok
<fictionboy> 我是新手。。。
<r00t4rd3d> how long did you let it sit ?
<Myrtti> !english | fictionboy
<ubottu> fictionboy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fictionboy> ok thx
<Rad-> fictionboy's a newbie?
<Rad-> =P
<Re1ndeer> r00t4rd3d, I just started it, I just wanted to make sure I didn't mess it up. :P
<Rad-> I'm surprised irssi let's me see unicode. xchat sure as hell doesn't
<r00t4rd3d> fictionboy is in china
<fictionboy> newbie
 * Rad- understands chinese lol
<fictionboy> yes
<r00t4rd3d> #ubuntu-cn ?
<Rad-> Although I am having trouble getting something to...type chinese on linux.
<fictionboy> yes ylmf ubuntu
<Rad-> It's why I still stick with windows a lot of the time.
<Rad-> I'm sorta running xmonad..so I don't exactly have a tray (nor particularily want one)
<fictionboy> how to sync backup my web and mysql date?
<fictionboy> data ..
<fmoo> I really, really want  meta (instead of alt) to send ^[ to my terminal, without swapping alt and meta entirely (I prefer the existing bindings for alt and meta in metacity).  Does anyone have any idea how to do this?
<theholder> UBuxuBU any ideas then?
<MrDudle> say i went to download a copy of ubuntu 10.10 and it directed me to an attack site
<theholder> :O
<MrDudle> linuxfreedom was the mirror
<MrDudle> firefox has not failed me yet
<kingbdogz> Hello.
<r00t4rd3d> why goto a 3rd party site to start with ?
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kingbdogz> Hey guys I have a problem. I'm trying to install Starcraft 2 - Wings of Liberty on my Ubuntu 10.10. I've ran into a problem while running the Installer.exe with Wine. I have Version 1.3 on Wine.
<MrDudle> r00t4rd3d: i didn't
<MrDudle> i clicked the little download button on ubuntu.com
<MrDudle> redirected me to linuxfreedom.com which is an attack site
<theholder> what does it say kingbdogz
<kingbdogz> The problem is that it says it has "too many files open", so I checked up on google to see what was wrong. People suggested to increase ulimit (which I did, via ulimit -n 10000) but that did not solve the problem.
<theholder> i normally use PlayonLinux
<theholder> never had any issues
<kingbdogz> What is it?
<r00t4rd3d> kingbdogz, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<kingbdogz> r00t4rd3d I am aware of that, and I have followed the directions.
<r00t4rd3d> hmm
<r00t4rd3d> try PlayOnLinux
<r00t4rd3d> its an app
<kingbdogz> Yes, I have copied the files onto my hardrive and then ran them through wine. Still no luck.
<r00t4rd3d> You can get PlayOnLinux threw the synaptic package manager
<UBuxuBU> got disconnected, where were we...
<kingbdogz> Okay I'll check that out. Thanks for the help, I'll come back if I have any problems.
<landingonwater> nit-wit: im back. fixed the problem with the info from the ubuntu forum. edited grub.cfg
<r00t4rd3d> or here http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.8.8/PlayOnLinux_3.8.8.deb
<lahwran> kingbdogz: attnetion please
<landingonwater> nit-wit: will try their fix as well.. hopefully that will prevent further accidents.
<nio707> hello all
<nit-wit> landingonwater, cool I looked at that and just shook may head and said better  you then me.:)
<billy> i cant get a dvd to play can anybody help
<landingonwater> nit-wit: i used peppermint konsule to mount and then edit. hahaha.. yeah.. what a ride. wubi is not a good idea.
<nit-wit> landingonwater, do you want the wubi to a partition link for a bookmark
<fmoo> wow, I did a google search for: 'PlayOnLinux PPM'  and the top 10 results are for sulfide testing kits
<UBuxuBU> billy what version of buntu
<billy> 10.04 i think
<landingonwater> nit-wit: what do you think is the best solution ?
<landingonwater> nit-wit: what do you mean by bookmark ?
<UBuxuBU> Install the libdvdread4 package bily
<nit-wit> landingonwater, I would dual boot it but it is good to look at the HD setup first. I don't know what you have in it now
<Shoggoth> everytime I go to the "Places" menu and try to browse a folder or a filesystem from the gnome desktop for some reason it opens vlc rather than a file browser
<Shoggoth> any idea what would cause this?
<billy> through the terminal?
<UBuxuBU>  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<UBuxuBU>     * Then open a terminal window and execute:
<UBuxuBU>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<nit-wit> landingonwater, here is a link for you to bookmark save of how to move that wubi to a partition as well if your brave. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<nio707> where i can find good books on directfb development
<carson> Desbian Vs Ubuntu, i cant get Ubuntu on my desktop <I have it on this laptop>, but is desbian a good alternative? whats the difference from ubuntu and desbian?
<landingonwater> nit-wit: well.. there is the wubi partition on sd1
<Shoggoth> anyone?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, do you have a raid setup
<UBuxuBU> corruption
<carson> *debian
<billy> billy@billy-DIM4500:~$ sudo apt-get install sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh Reading package lists... Done
<billy>  Building dependency tree
<billy> Reading state information... Done
<billy> E: Unable to locate package /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4
<FloodBot4> billy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBuxuBU> try synaptic billy
<UBuxuBU> update 1st
<nio707> can any one please suggest me good book on directfb
<UBuxuBU> billy i need to know if its really 1004 lucid
<landingonwater> nit-wit: no raid. only one HD. its a laptop. haha.. i just look at your link. looks great.. not so great if anything goes wrong :D
<Shoggoth> can anyone help?
<billy> yeah it is i rememebered i downloaded a new copy and rebooted last week
<landingonwater> nit-wit: what Ubuntu should offer is some migration software that could handle this problem.
<UBuxuBU> i am goin to boot into lucid now billy
<Shoggoth> please help!
<landingonwater> nit-wit: at least i found you guys here on IRC, but a total noob would be lost completely
<billy> thankyou
<nit-wit> landingonwater, yeah it would be nice to see more work done with wubi so it is better
<landingonwater> nit-wit: so... I should write the Ubuntu dev team so they can at least give better warning on the Ubuntu website maybe ? because I thought It was okay to run with the Wubi install
<nit-wit> landingonwater, you know about partition limitation s in amounts and types
<landingonwater> nit-wit: been awhile since i played with that. so i guess i dont. but for moving to a new partition i would need alot of free space i guess.
<carson> Does anyone know of any good video/audio software for linux? not like itunes, but like adobe premiere elements and cooleditpro <adobe auditions>, some mixing tool of somesoft?
<r00t4rd3d>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<landingonwater> nit-wit: is it correct to assume that my current install depends on a healthy vista partition ?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, you can have 4 primary partitions maximum, but you can have 3 primaries and then a extended which can have a unlimited logical type. Ubuntu installs to a logical and boots fine
 * UBUxUBU sharpenshis cletes...
<UBUxUBU> where were we
<landingonwater> nit-wit: aah.. i see... so i better check twice before attemting anything. uuh... too much action for 1st of jan
<Flannel> landingonwater: Your wubi install depends on a healthy NTFS partition, not the actually Windows install on that partition (except the boot loader stuff)
<nio707> carson you can install vlc or mplayer
<nio707> i use them and i like them
<billy> hello
<nerxgas> whats the advantage of 64-bit ubuntu over 32-bit?
<landingonwater> nit-wit: so at least moving the bootloader is a good idea.
<carson> okay il check them out, can they be profetional and really good, or are they like windows movie maker quality programs?
<landingonwater> carson: i didnt follow that one.. what are you looking for ?
<nerxgas> nevermind
<nio707> carson if you want convertor or mixing software ?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, with a partitioned install the grub bootloader would be installed and grub to Ubuntu. In wubi it isn't running grub or using it as a bootloader exactly, it is sort of a illusion
<carson> nio707 Mixing, editing software
<Flannel> carson: There's some stripped down versions, and some cadillacs as well
<r00t4rd3d> carson, ReZound and Audacity
<Flannel> carson: If you want simple you can get it, if you want whistles and bells, there's other programs that do that too.
<nio707> for small conversion mplayer has mencoder which is perfect utility but it is a command line
<nio707> utility
<carson> landingonwater like how windows has windows movie maker (Adobe Premiere Elements is better but same idea), some editing/mixing softwares for audio and/or video
<ox3a> I also tested UCk but still problem
<jdoe123123> Where does Nautilus store the metafiles for folder views?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, the dila partitined install would have grub in the mbr, and the grub menu for Ubuntu amd Windows
<UBUxUBU> billy To install extra codecs, press Applications → Add/Remove..., type “codec” in the Search box and select which codecs you want to install. Press Apply to install the selected codecs.
<nit-wit> *dual
<r00t4rd3d> carson wine will also run cooledit pro
<carson> Flannel well Im looking for a replacement for my Windows softwares, by whistles and bells do you mean lots of effects/filters/really good, or as in looks pretty
<jdoe123123> Anyone know how to set the folder view global in nautilus?
<carson> r00t4rd3d i tried cooleditpro threw wine and it crashs on startup
<jdoe123123> I can only do it on a per folder bases
<Teemu_K> is there a way to mount that ntfs drive which I used for wubi install
<billy> i was just looking there it says i need ffmpeg codec library
<Flannel> carson: The former
<nio707> carson i never used vidio mixing software but you can use avidemux
<Teemu_K> currently mount -t ntfs /dev/sda3 /mount/place doesn't work
<carson> Flannel okay il check it out, is that for audio or video?
<carson> nio707 avidemux, il check it out, thanks
<landingonwater> nit-wit: hmm.... so there is no way around it unless i migrate it complete. would almost think a clean install would be an easier solution.
<UBUxUBU> i never had to mount anything using wubi it does the loop for u
<r00t4rd3d> carson, they say it should work ....http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=19
<nio707> carson also you can install kdenlive it is  very powerful software if yu want professional software
<nit-wit> landingonwater, I would go clean install if it was me
<Flannel> carson: the spectrum is available for both.  I didn't name any programs though, so you might be thinking of someone else recommending something.
<billy> sorry removed dont worry i havnt slept from last night thanks for the help
<carson> root4rd3d il check out ReZound, ive already used audacity on windows, and personaly id rather stick to other softwares but i could use that as a last resort
<carson> nio707 kdenlive, okay il check this out, gotta write down all these softwares :P
<carson> Flannel u said The former, i thought that was a program :P
<ox3a> back
<landingonwater> nit-wit: i think you are right. even though it might be possible to dig out of it. a clean install. and then ask Ubuntu to put a big warning sign on their website. Wubi is for trial only
<ouyes> I have some data stored in my hard drive , that is very important to me, I do not want others to copy these data, is there a way to protect these data that anything copied from my hard drive would become trashes, no just encryption?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, I have W7, and in a extended Maverick, linuxmint10, and Natty the release
<Teemu_K> UBUxUBU: Well I'd like to use my stuff that is inside storage. and my ubuntu is installed there. ubuntu mounts it as blkdev. and I cannot use example game executables
<jdoe123123> Anyone know how to set a folder view global in Nautilus?
<nio707> carson for your reference there is a linux distribution which have all video editing mixing and dj software in it actually i forgot the name but it is ment for this purpose only
<ouyes> of course I am running gnome 10.04
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, still the error
<Re1ndeer> is waiting 30 min for the OS to boot too long?
<nit-wit> Re1ndeer, yeah
<landingonwater> nit-wit: well.. im sick of the vista anyways. so maybe i will wait some time and simply clean the whole machine. im a photographer, so i need win for most editing. DxO, Lightroom and photoshop. Only programs I cant replace.
<carson> nio707 really? well  if you think of it please tell :P im gonna go look up these softwares thanks everyone!
<Re1ndeer> so what do I do?
<cctx05> Hey everyone
<_6502_> hello... how do I shut down that F**KING DUMB self proclaimed "smart" tab completion ?
<carson> Thanks everyone for the softwares, im gonna check em all out :)
<landingonwater> carson: bulgarian friend of mine is an editor
<cctx05> I'm brand new to Linux...I'm LOVING Ubuntu so far....I'm sad I took this long to jump on board
<Flannel> _6502_: Please mind your language.  Which tab completion?  What software?
<nit-wit> landingonwater, you can do a W7 upgrade that is a little cheaper then a full price retail.  only have W7 because of a student discount, I'm a 99% open source user
<landingonwater> carson: he tried out the linux stuff, and he says its not worth the while. so I guess you should go for a dual boot and whatever is your flavor.
<landingonwater> nit-wit: a win7 upgrade ? hmm.. i have a legal vista. so that would be great.
<ox3a> UBUxUBU,
<UBUxUBU> billy You have to make sure you have enabled universe,multiverse repositoriesNow you need to run the following command to update the source list   sudo apt-get updateInstall mplayer using the following command   sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nit-wit> landingonwater, I think you can still get upgrades from MS, not sure though. W7 isn't a bad set up,  just don't really need it, but 25$ well spent got the pro version retails at 200$
<carson> landingonwater yah i have some good software for Windows, but it isnt compatible with Windows 7 <I miss XP soo much, hate 7> and i just wanna see if i can stick to linux instead of having to use the stupid windows 7 and do everything the hard way *IE Record everything in 7, then share files with XP in virtualbox <Cant record there because its not compatible with my mic> and mix it in virtualbox.*, I just wanna see if i can stick to j
<carson> ust Linux or if i halfto do it on windows :P
<UBUxUBU> sup ox3a
<_6502_> flannel: ok... you know that self proclaimed smart feature so that when you press tab it only shows you what it thinks are reasonable completion instead of just completing using globbing ? ok... i want to kill, erase, drop, trash, annihilate, destroy that nice piece of software and I just want a bare tab completion... how can I do that ?
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, still the error
<Flannel> _6502_: In what software? firefox? a terminal? some other program?
<_6502_> flannel: bash, sorry.... i thought it was obvious but probably it isn't indeed
<UBUxUBU> what are you trying to accomplish ox3a
<potat0> almost all terminals have tab completion
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, UCK
<UBUxUBU> tellme
<landingonwater> nit-wit: win7 can be installed from hardrive as update. bit of a nightmare though. but since i dont want this wupi setup anyway, i might just wipe the whole disk.
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, ?
<Flannel> _6502_: To be honest, I'm not sure what smart tab completion you're talking about.  Is it substituting for what you've already typed somehow? or can you give an example?  my bash tab completion always does what I think your target behavior is
<UBUxUBU> what is it that u truly seek ox3a i can easily do a real dual booter
<UBUxUBU> i am not well heeled on the vista 1st thing u did
<nit-wit> landingonwater, you can do a fresh install with the upgrade, I gotta crash now, glad your all et for now.:)
<landingonwater> carson: win7 is not that bad. i have no problems with video editing. i use Vegas. but have vista on my new laptop. and Vista sucks bigtime.
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, You mean which i have installed first vista or ubuntu ?
<_6502_> flannel: i want to be able to say go to a directory where there is a file named foo.bar, type "gunzip foo<tab>" and getting it completed to "gunzip foo.bar" even if bar is not the filename extension that gunzip normally would expect
<landingonwater> nit-wit: thanks alot for your help :)
<UBUxUBU> ox3a, u said u had ubu 1st vista 2nd
<UBUxUBU> i can do it the other way easy
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, It was also misunderstanding
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, I installed Vista first and then Ubuntu
<UBUxUBU> shheez u change a lot
<carson> landingonwater well videoediting is fine for me, id rather stick to one system but video editing isnt the problem, its audio thats my problem. I used CoolEditPro wich is an older software, not completly compatible with Windows 7, so i record audio in Windows 7, then bring it to XP to mix <I cant record in XP because VirtualBox crashs when i use my mic> and mix it in XP, so im trying to find a way to stick to one software
<_6502_> flannel: ok... found it
<UBUxUBU> well i can do a clean dually no sweat
<jpapertowels> hey guys i'm considering switching my gaming desktop to ubuntu with wine being so improved since i last tried, but i'm worried about audio quality... is there a way i can get virtual 7.1 surround like i can with the THX option on windows with my SoundBlaster X-Fi MB2?
<_6502_> flannel: i've had to remove something from .bashrc
<UBUxUBU> if u back up all files
<UBUxUBU> ox3a, does vista boot properly
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, yeah
<UBUxUBU> ok ox3a DO U HAVE impoertant files in the ubuntu installation
<cctx05> I have a question..is it tough to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu (or another distro)? I'm used to only upgrading an OS every few years with Windows...so I'm a little nervous about losing files
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, Just downloaded some package for future installation(from Synaptic)
<jpapertowels> so im guessing theres nothing for linux like the THX crystallizer that i can use with my sound card? its like the only thing keeping me from switching lol
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, As my internet too slow
<UBUxUBU> ox3a, ok, well, if vista in your 1st OS and its all good, and the ubuntu u tired to dual is not good, delete the ubuntu partition as long as there is no important files on it and as long as the other ppl here cant help u reinstall grub.
<pa> happy new year
<UBUxUBU> then we can do  GOOD DUAL BOOTER
<UBUxUBU> ooops caps
<_Synergy_> Anyone know what I need for ubuntu to recognize my hardware RAID 0 (ntfs) array? I'd like to be able to mount it after I boot into ubuntu.
<pa> how do i install nvidia restricted module also on a custom compiled kernel?
<pa> (i can enter X by changing back to nv driver)
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, But is the dual boot issue with UCK ubuntu coustomize tool?
<UBUxUBU> ox3a, i dont know
<UBUxUBU> i think its a mount issue or grun i really dont know
<UBUxUBU> grub
<Gimbli> pa: I think that nvidia provides a binary package which will create the necessary driver while being executed
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, Just i need UCK to work to customize Ubuntu properly
<UBUxUBU> if u have just done the ubuntu install and have no fiwhat the UCK is UCK
<UBUxUBU> ooops typo
<UBUxUBU> i meant what the UCK is UCK
<Gimbli> pa: that's how it worked while i was using Debian in the past on my desktop machines
<UBUxUBU> if u cant even boot to the ubuntu partition who cares about customizing at this point..u need a good dual os 1st
<UBUxUBU> u can try to use the repair options mentioned earlier or we can start again
<UBUxUBU> u said vista works fine, and u have no important files in ubuntu so....lets boogie.
<UBUxUBU> lets do this...
<ox3a> UBUxUBU, OK.... Will it delete all the downloaded package from synaptic(my internet is very slow ... )? Just i installed the ubuntu 4 hours ago
<Guest9688> is there  a prob with the 10.10 network - tried kubuntu and ubuntu  and a distro based on it and can't connect eth0 or wlan0
<gobbe> _Synergy_: what kind of hardware raid-device you are using?
<UBUxUBU> ox3a, yes
<UBUxUBU> ox3a, u try try other ppl here maybe they can fix it i cant
<UBUxUBU> i just know how to dual boot cause i have done a bunch of them
<UBUxUBU> you seem to have inferred the repair options failed
<pjs_> Hi, can anyone tell me what to do if gnome-panel has its config corrupted? my hard drive had bad sectors and now all I get at login is my desktop, no icons/menus/task-switcher
<juniour> hi
<UBUxUBU> Download panel restore
<juniour> happy new year to laa
<UBUxUBU> $ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel      $ pkill gnome-panel
<juniour> hey i have install universal usb installer and installes this in my usb now wt ? to do to boot through usb
<skumara> when I connect my ipod touch 4G it is mounted as camera at gphoto2://[usb:002,005]/. I can't sync with rhytmbox nor mount it as a removable drive. Can anyone help me to sync ipod to ubuntu?
<juniour>  help me
<eryio> hi
<eryio> is it possible to jailbreak iphone with ubuntu ?
<aurilliance> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixShowAllUsers but there is no directory /apps/gnome-system-tools. I'm running the latest stable version of ubuntu. Advice?
<juniour>  hey i have install universal usb installer and installes this in my usb now wt ? to do to boot through usb
<UBUxUBU> JUNIOR set bios to boot from usb
<Flannel> aurilliance: create it.
<skumara> ubottu ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<juniour> iUBXxBUX i hve to give 1st priorty to usb for boot
<gobbe> juniour: how did you create usb-stick?
<aurilliance> Flannel, really? I don't see any option to add a folder, only the ability to add a new key...
<UBUxUBU> yeah juniour or at least make sure it set to boot before the HD
 * UBUxUBU does a lil ap dance around juniour ...
<juniour> gobbe i have installed universal usb installer in my 4gb pen grive
<juniour> gobbe?
<gobbe> juniour: installer? you need to create a stick with installer
<juniour> how
<gobbe> juniour: so you run installer and select correct iso-image to be copied to stick
<juniour> gobbe wt stick
<juniour> ya
<juniour> ya
<juniour>  i havs selected the iso
<juniour> then it started compressing
<juniour> gobbe this the way na
<juniour> ?
<gobbe> juniour: so you selected iso from step 1, choose correct drive from step 3 and clicked create?
<juniour> ya
<juniour>  then it started compressing
<UBUxUBU> boot it
<juniour> it installed here bu how to boot
<gobbe> and when it is done you jsut boot your computer
<juniour> ?
<juniour> gobbe
<juniour> ?
<gobbe> and select usb
<FloodBot4> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBUxUBU> go to set up and set it  to boot from usb baby
<juniour> ya i vave booted but windows open only
<juniour> no other option
<UBUxUBU> sometimes you have to press f8 at start up
<UBUxUBU> to get into bios
<UBUxUBU> tap tap tap f8 or another f key at start up junior!
<juniour> f8 for advancd recovery
<UBUxUBU> try f2 juniour
<UBUxUBU> or f12
<UBUxUBU> its one of em
<juniour> k
<UBUxUBU> what brand of computer juniour
<juniour> sony vaio
<UBUxUBU> f2 on vios
<ox3a> UBUxUBU,
<UBUxUBU> junior its f2 on sony vios
<juniour> k
<juniour> i will try
<UBUxUBU> peace be with you man
 * UBUxUBU hands junior a few walnuts...
<frobisher> ox3a look at PinguyOS,just google it.
<UBUxUBU> sup ox3a
<UBUxUBU> what can i do you fir?
<ox3a> frobisher, that is OS?
<frobisher> ox3a,yes it is.
<ox3a> frobisher, Ubuntu base which is made someone... So like this i want to make
<frobisher> It is all configuered right out of the box.
<frobisher> It is ubuntu based
<UBUxUBU> all roads lead to gnome...
<XuMuK> Happy New Year!! :)
<_Synergy_>  Anyone know what I need for ubuntu to recognize my hardware RAID 0 (ntfs) array?    [ a link to the motherboard: http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp ]
<UBUxUBU> driver issue
<gobbe> _Synergy_: that's not real hardware raid
<_Synergy_> I'm using a software raid?
<_Synergy_> it is recognized in my bios before i even go into an OS
<UBUxUBU> is it SATA synergy?
<_Synergy_> yes
<UBUxUBU> yikes
<UBUxUBU> how old is the computer
<_Synergy_> I cant find the name of the raid controller, all I see is an "SB850 chipset) on that page
<gobbe> _Synergy_: yes it is, but it's not proper hardware raid, so you need to have drivers for that
<_Synergy_> the motherboard is 6 months old
<UBUxUBU> thats not a good thing
<_Synergy_> thanks gobbe, any idea where I can get a driver for linux? I got one for windows from asus but there are no linux downloads there
<gobbe> _Synergy_: try to google with your motherboard model and linux
<UBUxUBU> new mobos should handle sata NP
<_Synergy_> sata ya.. but sata & raid is another ballgame, yes?
<UBUxUBU> still should
<UBUxUBU> on new one
<UBUxUBU> hmmm
<UBUxUBU> what is the mobo model number
<_Synergy_> i'm starting to think there is no linux driver because it's semi new
<UBUxUBU> that is what i was worried about earlier
<_Synergy_> ubu: http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp it's an M4A87TD
<UBUxUBU> but asus should be able to help u
<UBUxUBU> whatv linux distro have u tried
<ox3a> 1 ,omo
<nawk> The aufs file system for '/' created by the Ubuntu 10.10 liveUSB is too small, is there a way I could configure it so that it will create a filesystem of a larger size?
<nawk> Once I'm in the LiveCD environment, the amount of free space is ~5MB
<_Synergy_> ubu : just ubuntu 10.04
<UBUxUBU> try kubuntu
<UBUxUBU> 1004 or 1010
<_Synergy_> hmm you think kubuntu comes bundled with it?
<UBUxUBU> its possible
<UBUxUBU> it may be your only hope
<UBUxUBU> kubuntu is LOADED
<UBUxUBU> but asus already knows if they have driver support for that mobo
<UBUxUBU> http://www.mododl.com/nt/ubuntu-10-10-sata-raid     may help u _Synergy_
<UBUxUBU> 10.10 mayb help in this case
<lahwran> sed -i is "alter in-place" correct?
<_Synergy_> hmmm thanks
<UBUxUBU> that link offers sata raid drivers
<UBUxUBU> hehe
<UBUxUBU> but u may need 10.10 ubuntu
<UBUxUBU> i would be interested in knowing if that worked
<exxtreme> Is there a bluetooth file transfer application (besides kbluetooth)  with a GUI ?  I want to transfer files from mobile phone to linux
<gobbe> exxtreme: gnome has also bluetooth-gui
<exxtreme> ok. thanks
<juniour> hey happy new year to all
<juniour> hey i am using ubuntu 10.10 in usb
<juniour> and there is insall option forf that
<r00t4rd3d> should be right on the desktop
<juniour> i fi i install this my earlier ubuntu 10.04 will runied or not
<juniour> i have installed ubuntu in windows 7 through wubi
<juniour> 10.04
<gobbe> juniour: why don't you just update your current one to 10.10?
<r00t4rd3d> ya
<juniour> how to do that
<Dr_Willis> ive heard bad things about upgradeing wubi installs..
<juniour> ?
<juniour> how i update my 10.04 to 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> i personally would just uninstall 04 and go with a frsh 10
<gobbe> aah, sorry
<gobbe> i didn
<juniour> then wt?
<gobbe> i didn't notice wubi
<juniour> ya then
<juniour> ther is wubu for 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> yeah
<juniour> gobbe  there is wubi for 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<pavanai> how to change theme for cairo?
<r00t4rd3d> will be fun when the date is 11/11/11 the world is going to blow up
<skumara> when I connect my ipod touch 4G it is mounted as camera at gphoto2://[usb:002,005]/. I can't sync with rhytmbox nor mount it as a removable drive. Can anyone help me to sync ipod to ubuntu?
<buntu> how do u add a user to the su group?
<r00t4rd3d> add a new user
<r00t4rd3d> under System , admin , users and groups
<amfamf> I downloaded and installed ubuntu now and it's my first time using this os... I had a great time with my first day and it seems that I'm getting it. I can't find the programming language support though? any idea on this?
<Dr_Willis> amfamf:  what language?
<buntu> root4rd3d: terminal?
<amfamf> c++,java
<r00t4rd3d> no threw the desktop
<Dr_Willis> you can install java and c++ files via the pacakge manager
<Dr_Willis> !java | amfamf
<ubottu> amfamf: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<juniour> gobberoot4rd3d that wubi for 10.04 i think wubi for 10.10 hvent release yet
<amfamf> ok
<amfamf> i thought you have to go to -sudo or something
<juniour> root4rd3d that wubi for 10.04 i think wubi for 10.10  hvent release yet
<r00t4rd3d> no juniour its for 1010
<ccaggie05> For those long term users...has Ubuntu completely replaced Windows/Mac usage?
<rethus> i've try to add ppa:xubuntu-team/ppa to repositories, but got an error
<Gimbli> amfamf: For Java I would recommend eclipse. If you want to program in C++ I would choose the Qt Creator as an IDE
<amfamf> so i have to go to the package manager
<rethus> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+archive/ppa
<ccaggie05> I'm shocked by how practically every program I use in Vista has a replacement here
<rethus> done like there describe: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+archive/ppa
<rethus> even didn't work with ubuntu
<amfamf> so which is much better install the ide's packed with the compilers?
<amfamf> like codeblocks and eclipse?
<amfamf> or install it via package manager
<Gimbli> amfamf: depends on your needs I guess. if you do not have any special recommendations you can install them via package manager
<juniour> r00t4rd3d earlier i have tried it hasent work for 10.10
<Gimbli> amfamf: s/recommendations/requirements/ ;)
<juniour> r00t4rd3d when i run 10.10 through usb there is option for installing 10.10
<amfamf> Gimbli: is that a directory which i can access through the terminal?
<exxtreme> <ccaggie05>  funny microsoft never mentioned that..
<juniour> r00t4rd3d and if i run that option there is option f install along side other os
<amfamf> I am so noob
<juniour> if i do this cani use boths 10.10 and 10.04
<Gimbli> amfamf: what kind of directory do you mean? if you mean the package manager I would recommend the "GUI" way via synaptic
<amfamf> hahahha not that
<juniour> r00t4rd3d?
<amfamf> the s/recommendations/requirements u say
<amfamf> sori man
<Gimbli> amfamf: no problem ;)
<skumara> anyone know how to mount my ipod on /dev/ipod?  lsusb show this info http://pastebin.com/mGJCW26U please help?
<juniour> r00t4rd3d?
<Gimbli> amfamf: sorry, gotta be off now. perhaps someone else can guide you to install the IDEs you want :)
<amfamf> guess i have to study more on linux commands and the architecture of it... I totally love this ubuntu
 * KM0201 wakes up
<UBUxUBU> juniour, i am usind wubi 0n 1004 right now
<amfamf> Gimbli: I'll just google it...
<Gimbli> amfamf: ah, it should not be that difficult. everything you need can be found in the repositories, I guess
<krogers0001> is it true that hackers wrote linux?
<juniour> UBXxUBX I AM USING SAME
<juniour> UBXxUBX ug to my ques
<amfamf> i'll be out now.. thanks guys
<andismith> test
<juniour> UBXxUBX have u tried wubi for 10.10
<juniour> UBXxUBX
<juniour> ?
<andismith> hi is there a way to use the blackberry-gps-device (connected via usb to the notebook) fos gpsd?
<UBUxUBU> preference...admin...disk util         for mounting stuff
<andismith> cant find any information for this on the net
<UBUxUBU> no i havent tried 1010 junior
<juniour> K
<krogers0001> is there any way to chat on irc through the terminal
<krogers0001> ?
<gobbe> krogers0001: yes, like irssi
<krogers0001> thank you
<juniour> krogers0001 ya
<juniour> krogers0001 sudo apt-get install -y irssi
<UBUxUBU> skumara, try preferences...administration...disk utility...
<UBUxUBU> look in there
<UBUxUBU> right now 10.04 is still the schidddt
<Kevin`> how can I remove nvidia's glx
<skumara> UBUxUBU, my ipod does not show up in disk utility as a portable disk.
<skumara> UBUxUBU, fdisk -l does not have my ipod.
<kevin_> sweet i'm chatting in terminal
<UBUxUBU> WHAT BRAND
<skumara> UBUxUBU, ipod touch 4G
<kevin_> exit
<UBUxUBU> no wonder
<krogers0001> how do i boot directly into the command line?
<UBUxUBU> ipod is a nono
<UBUxUBU> gentoo
<UBUxUBU> or arch
<krogers0001> ubuxubu are you talking to me?
<gjm> Hi. I need a C++ IDE. What is good?
<skumara> UBUxUBU, u mean i have to use gentoo or arch linux?
<Sriram> gjm: Have heard that anjuta is pretty nice
<jcdusse> gjm: or code blocks
<gjm> thanks
<Sriram> gjm: Or just use vim with extensions :)
<krogers0001> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to boot into the command line can someone help?
<gjm> Sriram: ;]
<krogers0001> and thanks for telling about irssi i love it
<Dr_Willis> krogers0001:  use the 'text' option at teh grub menu. edit the boot line. replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<juniour>  krogers0001 while booting select command line
<Dr_Willis> recovery mode = command line only i thought.
<gjm> Sriram: and what about NetBeans?
<ouyes> I have some data stored in my hard drive , that is very important to me, I do not want others to copy these data, is there a way to protect these data that anything copied from my hard drive would become trashes, no just encryption?
<juniour>  krogers0001 recovery mode command line
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  not that ive ever seen.
<krogers0001> juniour how do i go into recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  perhaps some of the fuse tools.. but o doubt if what you are asking is possible,.
<wd4lko> ctrl+alt+1 gives you a terminal with the command line
<ouyes> Dr_Willis, I think it is possible
<Dr_Willis> krogers0001:  the grub menu normally has a  normal boot  option, and below that a 'recovery' option.
<Aihetleos> guys the window border is not appear on the window and i dont know how to make ot appear. do you have any idea???
<wd4lko> +F1 i meant
<Dr_Willis> Aihetleos:  try alt-f2  then run 'metacity --replace'
<juniour>  krogers0001 while booting u get option like generic below there is option for recovery or command line
<juniour>  krogers0001 got it
<krogers0001> ok
<juniour> ?
<krogers0001> yeah thanks
<UBUxUBU> disable gdm, kdm, or xdm in you window manager of choice depending on your window manager of choicethen you when you boot up (or logout) you will be at the command line. Then to start your window manager (depending on which one) usually you can just type startx cheers
<krogers0001> really appreciate it
<Aihetleos> <Dr_Willis> im pressing alt f2 but nothing appears
<Dr_Willis> Aihetleos:  then gnome really crashed. can you open a terminal via the menus?
<Aihetleos> <Dr_Willis> yes
<Dr_Willis> Aihetleos:  open a terminal then and try 'metacity --replace'  in it.
<Ranjan> <Aihetleos> use alter +f2
<Dr_Willis> Aihetleos:  open a terminal then and try 'metacity --replace &'  in it.  if alt-f2 is not working
<CyL> Happy New Year folks...
<Aihetleos> <Dr_Willis> i open terminal and it works
<Dr_Willis> use the 'exit' command to close the terminal
<juniour> hi
<Ranjan> is their any alternative for Notification Area in gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> Ranjan:  you mean to put the mail/volume icons somewhere else?
<Dr_Willis> or you mean the OSD type messages?
<pratz> hey guys can i recover my os with pen drive ??
<Ranjan> Dr_Willis ::: mail/volume icons ...  osd is not an issue
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  you can fix a lot of problems with a bootable flash drive. yes.
<Dr_Willis> Ranjan:  what do you want to do with them? Some docks have  a way to 'hold' the icons also.
<UBUxUBU> You might want to check out Tint2 at http://code.google.com/p/tint2/.
<exxtreme> <pratz> puppy linux is good for that. It boots as root and allows you to access all your devices instantly.
<Aihetleos> <Dr_Willis> i went to the applications then to others and i press the metacity app then it work. Do you have any idea why it crashed?
<Dr_Willis> Aihetleos:  if compiz, or metacity crashes, then you lose you window borders. most likely you were using compiz and that crashed. meticty does the same job and is a bit more stable. but not  as fancy effects.
<Ranjan> Dr_Willis:: well I was looking out for thing that can reduce this space from panel cause I am using ubuntu on hp mini where work area is very limited ....
<Aihetleos> <Dr_Willis> ok thanks!!!
<pratz> yesterday i started my laptop and i got an error for low graphics , i have no idea how to fix that
<Dr_Willis> Ranjan:  i recall some alternative menu item for the panel that put the apps,places,system menus - into one pull down menu.
<mina> salam canale iraniha kojas?
<pratz> Dr_Willis: yesterday i started my laptop and i got an error for low graphics , i have no idea how to fix that
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  whats your vdeo card?
<valcom87> --help
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ranjan> Dr_Willis: I was going though with some article on internet in which they were talking about in the future versions of ubuntu their'll not be any notification area ...
<Dr_Willis> Ranjan:  who can tell... they may change their mind 100 times.. in the next year.
<p_res> Ranjan: I don't use one now. I've dumped it.
<p_res> I use a tri-panel system but have no notificationsas it is.
<Dr_Willis> I like panels and panel applets.. easy to undertand and customize. Now theres some weird anti-panel-status-bar disease going around..
<Ranjan> Dr_Willis :: ha ha :)
<Dr_Willis> at least we seem to be getting away from the 'desktop widgit'  obeseeion.
<Ranjan> Dr_Willis: thanks .. and have an great time ahead ....
<mina> I am Iranian.
<rww> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ccaggie05> I have a question for experienced users...is it possible to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu (or another linux distro) without losing your Linux or Windows files?
<Dr_Willis> ccaggie05:  Upgradeing is a feature of the pacakge manager. so yes its possible.
<p_res> Dr_Willis: I'm not anti-panel. I have three of them! But I only have what's necessary on those panels.
<gobbe> ccaggie05: yes it is
<Dr_Willis> upgrading to a differnt disrto = not really a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> upgradeing ubuntu - should not affect windows at all.
<Ranjan> ccaggie05: but some times .. system fails to boot up after upgrade ... may be system can get broke
<Dr_Willis> Keeping /home/ on its own partition. can make  life a lot easier.
<Ranjan> ccaggie05: in your linux part
<Dr_Willis> then you can do a clean reinstall. and not lose your users information/files.
<ccaggie05> can you use the same /home partition with other distros?
<Dr_Willis> ccaggie05:  you can. but need to be carefull.  sunce the order of the users added, and the uid's assigned to them. can cause issues.
<Dr_Willis> ccaggie05:  use differnt usernames on each disrto would be a good idea.
<ccaggie05> you mean usernames for the OS?
<Dr_Willis> the names of the Users you add when you install.. yes.
<Dr_Willis> if you install 2 differnt ubuntu variants (for example) you could get away with same users. IF you added them in teh same order.
<matrix12> ciao
<Dr_Willis> otehrwise user #1 files may show up as user #2's files if you added them in reverse order.
<Dr_Willis> when you boot the other disrto.
<pavanai> what is the command to install tiddlywiki?
<ccaggie05> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> user id's start at 1000 in ubuntu. If you add 10 users. they will be 1001, and so on up to 1010. If you do it in a differnt order. then theuir uid's will differ.
<ccaggie05> thanks for that tip
<Dr_Willis> pavanai:  you just download the file and put it in a directory. theres no install to it.
<Dr_Willis> pavanai:  its a stand alone wiki-in-a-html-file
<ccaggie05> I'm liking Ubuntu...but with so many options out there it's tough not to want to try them out...
<pavanai> Dr_Willis that site aint working
<Dr_Willis> pavanai:  theres otehr tiddlywiki sites out with  enhanced versions.  theres also the #tiddlywiki channel i recall
<Dr_Willis> pavanai:  in theory you can save any tidlywiki web site/page to a file. and have the whole site downloaded, you could then edit as you want.
<p_res> ccaggie05: That's why we have Live CD's.
<shaggy2> is anyone here got expirence with AWStats issues?
<KM0201> ccaggie05: if your PC is powerful enough... use virtualbox to try new distros... i do that a lot
<Dr_Willis> pavanai:  this site is working it seems -> has a download button --> http://tiddlywiki.com/#GettingStarted
<shaggy2> I have an issue with AWSTATS
<shaggy2> issue is: Error: SiteDomain parameter not defined in your config/domain file. You must edit it for using this version of AWStats.
<shaggy2> I have ubuntu 10.10 Apache2 AWStats is isntalled and setup for a multiple vhosts is there anyway I can tell awstats what config file it needs to look for for a certain domain
<gnugr> hi everyne and happy New Year, ! reinstalled 10.04 distro but i lost permisions for /home how gan i get permisions back, what is terminal command to fix it?
<gnugr> sorry for my typping
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  chown it to the user you want to accesss their /home/username
<gnugr> lots mistakes
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  check permissions of /home/* the users dir IN home. and of /home/ itself
<Dr_Willis> ls -ld /home
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2010-10-16 06:31 /home
<shaggy2> is anyone able to help with my issue?
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  and - should be like ->   ls -ld /home/willis
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x 93 willis willis 12288 2011-01-01 06:51 /home/willis
<huazai> hello
<gnugr> ok ty
<royale1223> Dr_Willis, WHY AM I GETTING AN ERROR WHEN TRYING TO COPY CONTACTS FROM EVOLUTION?
<huazai> who are  you?
<rethus> have installed ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop. Than i removed ubuntu-desktop... but in the loginscreen of xubuntu i still have all the sessions from ubuntu choosable.
<Dr_Willis> royale1223:  no idea. I never use evolution.
<rethus> how can i remove them
<Dr_Willis> !support | huazai
<ubottu> huazai: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<rethus> royale1223:  no shouting here!
<royale1223> Anybody here familer with evolution?
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  they are defined by various .desktop files.
<rethus> Dr_Willis: where are these file slocated?
<Dr_Willis>  rethus  'locate gnome.desktop' tells me they are in...
<Dr_Willis> /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<shaggy2> I have ubuntu 10.10 Apache2 AWStats is isntalled and setup for a multiple vhosts is there anyway I can tell awstats what config file it needs to look for for a certain domain I get this error when I navigate to www.mydomain.net/awstats/awstats.pl
<Ranjan> Thanks every body ... It's an great time today... I wish all the users an great , Happy and prosperous new year 2011... have an great time ahead ..:)
<bt> installed ubuntu on a samsung q310, fn for sound works fine, whenever i touch anything regarding screen brightness the brightness tooltip goes in a loop and system freezes, any idea how to approach?
<rethus> Dr_Willis: thanks, thats what i'm searching fore
<rethus> -e
<gnugr> still no permisions on /home
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  what are the current permissions on /home/ ?
<gnugr> as root
<gnugr> not as user
<Dr_Willis> and your users dir in home?
<`marianne`> hey, is there any way to install the hypercube screensaver? it's usually part of xscreensaver, but it's not in xscreensaver's list
<Dr_Willis> `marianne`:  i think theres some glscreensavers in teh package listings you can install
<shaggy2> gnugr type ls -la in the root dir
<Dr_Willis> ls -ld /home
<`marianne`> Dr_Willis, i already installed those, and hypercube doesn't use opengl
<`marianne`> it's just lines, no fancy textures or anything
<Dr_Willis> `marianne`:  no idea then - i dont mess with screensavers much.
<Dr_Willis> may be in some other xscreensavers pavkage.
<shaggy2> if need be you can type sudo su then input your sudo users password then you'll be logged in as root, and you can then change chown on any directory
<`marianne`> i miss hypercube :( lol
<shaggy2> gnugr: if need be you can type sudo su then input your sudo users password then you'll be logged in as root, and you can then change chown on any directory
<Dr_Willis>  /home seems to be mode '755' here
<Dr_Willis> its better to use 'sudo -i' not 'sudo su'
<alex_under> hi
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<alex_under> I made a iptables nat
<alex_under> and on the client PC
<alex_under> I can't access some websites
<alex_under> like Facebook
<alex_under> can some one tell me why ? :|
<john> i am putting ubuntu on my laptop and when i get to the point were it says preparing to install the courser starts spining and it just has been siting that way for over an hour any ideas
<gnugr> most dirs in /home are www-data mode
<`marianne`> i think i just found a bug? the package xscreensaver-data-extra describes itself as having hypercube but it does not
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  you may want to pastebin the output of 'ls -l /home'
<gnugr> ok hang on
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  each user has their own dir in /home/ that should be owned by that specific user.
<Dr_Willis> and seems to have a mode of '755' here.
<Gryllida> locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  try 'sudo updatedb' ?
<Gryllida> updatedb: fatal error: load_file: Could not open file: /etc/updatedb.conf: No such file or directory
<pomka> hi all
<gnugr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549247/
<pomka> Есть русские?
<Gryllida> !ru | pomka
<ubottu> pomka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  weird. seems that locate dident properly install.
<alex_under> noone can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> !find updatedb.conf
<ubottu> File updatedb.conf found in mlocate
<Dr_Willis> alex_under:  thats a bit of a complex task. i havent used nat in years. so not sure what to say.
<Dr_Willis> alex_under:  could be some other firewall rules causing issues.
<gnugr> Dr_Willis: did you see my pastebin?
<alex_under> I see
<alex_under> Dr_Willis thanks
<john> ok i already have ubuntu on my laptop and when i go to load it up it says ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-23- generic-pae and when i click it, it goes to a bios type black screen with the word initramfs please some one help me
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  files IN your users home dir. shoudl proberly be owned  by your user - not www-data
<gnugr> is this command correct: chown vangelis:vangelis /home -R *
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:   so you would want to do somthing like 'sudo chown   vangelis:vangelis    /home/vangelis/*'
<john> i tryed to reinstall but it wont reinstall with the disk what should i do please help
<Dr_Willis> yea the -R would be recursive.. like you said..
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  you ARE confuseing /home/ with /home/vangelis
<Dr_Willis> gnugr:  the 2 are Radically different. :)
<gnugr> ok
<Dr_Willis>  /home/vangelis is also known as ~ or your users 'home' not the same as /home/
<john> please i cant figuer this out
<daniel_cynthiak> hi
<john> hi
<daniel_cynthiak> can someone please help?
<CyL> !help daniel_cynthiak
<daniel_cynthiak> female preferred
<Dr_Willis> john:  try a non pae kernel perhaps? those can have issues with some hardware
<CyL> !ask | daniel_cynthiak
<ubottu> daniel_cynthiak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnugr> okay done thnks alot, Happy New Year
<CyL> !detail | john
<daniel_cynthiak> any females to help with my?
<john> ok this will sound stupid but i dont understand
<CyL> !details | john
<ubottu> john: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<buntu> hi! i have an issue. My /home is running out of disk space, i added an extra HD, but what's the method to move home to new HD?
<Dr_Willis> john:  the 'pae' kernel is a 32bit kernel with extras to allow access of over 4gb of ram. Its  can have issues with some hardware.
<Dr_Willis> john:  that wouldent explain why you cant boot the cd again and reinstall however.
<daniel_cynthiak> ???
<Dr_Willis> daniel_cynthiak:  you have not asked an actual question that ive seen.
<buntu> hi John
<CyL> buntu: partition the new hd, format it, copy files, remount the new hd as your home (optinionally wipe your old home so that you can save some space after being sure everything is fine with the new home)
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<buntu> Cyl: great, will figure out
<john> the boot cd goes to the preparing to install and just sits there
<Dr_Willis> theres some move home factoid. but i cant rember it.
 * bonjoyee Wishes a Happy New Year:)
<daniel_cynthiak> how do i re do my whole ascend m860 after formatting it?
<CyL> Dr_Willis: People can't blame you for not having a RAM instead ofa human brain ;)
<sresu_> I'm not able to start cron daemon. <sudo cron> gives -  cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1067: Resource temporarily unavailable. But  <ps aux | grep crond> gives
<sresu_> hsr      11772  0.0  0.0   4008   764 pts/1    S+   17:55   0:00 grep --color=auto crond
<rumpe1> buntu, or you choose the easy way and just mount your new HD into your home as a directory, where you can store your additional stuff
<buntu> john: try other install options on menu? or try a memtest?
<CyL> daniel_cynthiak: why would you prefer a female to answer this quetsion?
<Dr_Willis> daniel_cynthiak:  and whats an ascent m860 exactly?
<kevin_> quit
<buntu> rumpe1: that sounds like what im after
<john> right now im on a black screen with the word initramfs
<daniel_cynthiak> an huaWEI ascend m860
<rumpe1> buntu, i prefer not to mount every partition available, when i only need them seldom ... and you save some effort, when the partitions are checked at bootup
<Dr_Willis> daniel_cynthiak:  and that answer does not really tell us much new infomation.
<buntu> rumpe1: so what happens to my old /home? i dnt have much in old home. just curious
<sresu_> How do I start cron daemon? The time schedule server "cron(d)" does not seem to be running.
<daniel_cynthiak> why  Cyl u a female? :0)
<john> ok im am running memtest
<CyL> buntu: if you mount your mount your new home without moving it before, the old files become unacessible..
<rumpe1> buntu, nothing... just create /home/user/newstorage -directory and create an fstab entry (e.g. without auto-option) ... then you can mount via nautilus, if you need it by clicking
<Dr_Willis> buntu:  you could move the current /home to /oldhome, and make a new /home/ that points to the new filesystem
<CyL> daniel_cynthiak: If I am?
<buntu> what is ubuntu 10 system requirement?
<daniel_cynthiak> r u flirting with me cyl?
<buntu> google
<CyL> !offtopic | daniel_cynthiak
<ubottu> daniel_cynthiak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daniel_cynthiak> i know sorry just waking up
<buntu> john: also note the system requirement of ubuntu 10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rumpe1> buntu, but if your old /home is on the same partiton as /, i would recommend moving your home to the separate partition
<buntu> rumpe1: ok
<john> ive been running it for about two weeks or more now and the prob just started today
<buntu> ic
<daniel_cynthiak> my huawei m860 was formatted but i can't figure out how to put an O.S. back on it
<buntu> what's your boot medium? cd/dvd/usb?
<buntu> @john
<Dr_Willis> Pop in a cd.. boot it up.. insdtall... daniel_cynthiak
<Dr_Willis> or boot from flash drive.
<john> dvd
<daniel_cynthiak> it is a smartphone no cd drive
<DiagonalArg> Ignore - New at this, just trying to figure out who I am ... :)
<Dr_Willis> daniel_cynthiak:   I imagine you will need to be doing some googling soon on that then.
<sresu_> !info gadmin-rsync
<ubottu> gadmin-rsync (source: gadmin-rsync): GTK+ configuration tool for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-2 (maverick), package size 63 kB, installed size 232 kB
<buntu> Ok, can we help John here> i think the problem is beyond my linux/ubuntu understanding
<shaggy2> I have ubuntu 10.10 server with Apache2, I have installed and configured awstats for use on multiple domains, how ever I get th error "Error: SiteDomain parameter not defined in your config/domain file. You must edit it for using this version of AWStats." when I navigate to www.mydomain.net/awstats/awstats.pl, Can anyone assist me with this error? I have googled the error and found no reference
<shaggy2> to this error
<FloodBot4> shaggy2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel_cynthiak> why u can't help me?
<shaggy2> eh say what I didn't flood :S
<sacarlson> anyone get pptpd working in ubuntu10.10? I get GRE: Bad checksum from pppd , seen in my host /syslog  and fails to connect on my client side
<Dr_Willis> daniel_cynthiak:  i doubt if anyone in this channel has managed to format their cellphone, or installed ubuntu onto one.
<bartek> hi
<john> any ideas please
<buntu> @john.... is this scenario correct. Running Ubuntu for 2 weeks, now the system crashed and trying to reinstall but freezes after few lines
<Dr_Willis> john:  the live cd still boots up and works fine?
<john> ya pretty much @ buntu
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. live cd does not work. any more.
<Dr_Willis> no other hardware changes?
<buntu> john: k do what a Dr_Willis suggested
<Jaaccs> HI every one
<john> yes i just used it to install on desktop
<shaggy2> john: maybe HDD failed, might have dead sectors, might have simply died, do you hvae another HDD you can install to??
<john> worked fine just not on laptop
<buntu> john: do a hd check to confirm
<john> maybe hdd it would be the second one on this laptop had older version no it befor
<Dr_Willis> if you have a spare flash drive. you may want to try making a bootable flash drive and see if the laptop boots from that.
<rooks> can i use few crontab commands in one line?  like → cp /a /b; rm /a; mkdir /a
<john> well it will do the tial no prop
<Dr_Willis> rooks:  try it and see.. but i dont recall ever seeing that done. You may want to vall them from a simple script.
<john> just wont install
<rooks> Dr_Willis, yeah, thought the same,, but im lazy :P
<Dr_Willis> john:  so ubuntu was working on the laptop however.. installed from that cd befor?
<john> yes
<Dr_Willis> john:  are there any other kernel entries on that machine in the grub menu? one thats not a 'pae' kernel?
<Dr_Willis> hit shift at boot time to see th full grub menu.
<shaggy2> I have ubuntu 10.10 server with Apache2, I have installed and configured awstats for use on multiple domains, how ever I get th error "Error: SiteDomain parameter not defined in your config/domain file. You must edit it for using this version of AWStats." when I navigate to www.mydomain.net/awstats/awstats.pl, Can anyone assist me with this error? I have googled the error and found no reference
<shaggy2> to this error
<FloodBot4> shaggy2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaacs> which version should I install on my laptop the netbook version or the desktop version
<Dr_Willis> Jaacs:  i woudl say go wih the desktop version.
<Jaacs> Willis can u please help me understand both versions
<Dr_Willis> shaggy2:  theres #ubuntu-server also
<Dr_Willis> Jaacs:  differance is the default desktop interface.
<CyL> Jaacs: They differ primarily on the appearance, but I'd also go with the desktop
<john> idk i dont know a hole lot about it
<shaggy2> ok thank you DR_Willis
<Jaacs> coz with the 10.4 that I have currently installed does not detect my webcam
<john> how would i cheak
<Jaacs> is that coz of the desktop thing?
<Dr_Willis> john:  when the laptop boots up. you see a list of items.. ubuntu , then ubuntu (recovery), and how may other items? if theres more then those 2. try some farther down the list. see if any of those work. Look for one that does NOT have 'pae' mentioned in its name.
<Dr_Willis> Jaacs:  webcam support would be the same in mosta ll ubuntu variants./
<Dr_Willis> Jaacs:  10.10 may have support for more cals.
<Dr_Willis> cams.
<Dr_Willis> Jaacs:  how are you testing the webcam? did you try it in cheese?
<CyL> Jaacs: harware compatibility would not change.. the netbook version albeit being more tailored to small screen lappys is not so efficient as the desktop version, even with a small screen IMHO (maybe with a touch screen this is different...)
<john> ok there isnt one that does not have that accept memtest
<angelo> ciaooooooooooooo e buon anno a tutti
<Dr_Willis> john:  i have to wonder how pae kernels got installed onyour laptop. How much ram does it have?
<john> 4g
<rumpe1> Jaacs, the difference is not so big, you can always switch from one to another without big effort.
<Dr_Willis> john:  so the pae kernel isent gaining you anything anyway.
<chefBaggins> Happy new Year Ubuntu users!
<Dr_Willis> john:  so you just have 3 entries on the grub menu? ubuntu , ubuntu (recovery) and memtest ?
<john> no 6
<LittleCj3k> exit
<john> ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-23-generic-pae times 2 and 2 with recovery and memtest (memtest86
<john> +  ) and memtest (serial console 115200
<Dr_Willis> pay attention to the last #  the -23  - one of those shold be different. I would try the other linux ones. and see if any of them, work.
<Scottzor> I installed ubuntu server edition on my pc I'm dedicating as a samba server today, in the installation it asks me what type of server I wanted it to be and what I wanted to install, I selecting Samba yet I can't find it in my server?
<john> ok ya ther is a -22
<Dr_Willis> Scottzor:  try installing it by hand.. 'sudo apt-get install samba' and see if it installs
<Dr_Willis> Scottzor:  you would still need to configure your samba shares.
<john> no black screen with a lot of stff on it and at the bottom (initramfs)
<llutz_> hi, happy new year
<Scottzor> Ok
<wyclif> llutz: happy new year, hello
<wtz> hi
<john> stff=stuff
<toiletduck> was wondering if anyone here has any knowledge of WUBI???
<Dr_Willis> toiletduck:  ive seen enough people with problems with it in here.. to suggest not using it.
<wyclif> toiletduck: there's probably some ppl in here that do the wubi
<wyclif> toiletduck: installing?
<usr13> !WUBI | toiletduck
<ubottu> toiletduck: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ChefBaggins> toiletduck, forgett about it... It's a nightmare...
<toiletduck> ive used it before
<Scottzor> I installed manually, now where do I go to configure it?
<toiletduck> but i had to format my hard drive and now my system asks if i want to boot win or ubuntu at start up even though ubuntu is no longer on my system
<sresu_> How do I start crond daemon??
<toiletduck> and thats the part im trying to fix
<wyclif> toiletduck: is there some reason you don't want to install the normal way?
<usr13> toiletduck: Notice the "Please file bugs at..." part
<toiletduck> wyclif i dont want to install at all
<toiletduck> usr13 its not a bug though, its something im trying to fix on my netbook
<usr13> sresu_: Should already be installed.
<toiletduck> was just wondering if anyone else here knew about it
<sresu_> usr13: Yes, it is. Im asking about starting it
<usr13> sresu_: See crontab -i
<Scottzor> ?
<wyclif> toiletduck: are you going to set up dual boot?
<sresu_> usr13: crontab: usage error: file name must be specified for replace
<usr13> sresu_: Correction:  crontab -l   (not -i)
<wyclif> toiletduck: why not just reformat with Ubuntu and install it w/o wubi?
<sresu_> usr13: No crontab for user. Don't you know about the change that crontab is been made system wide?
<toiletduck> wyclif: i dont want to install ubuntu
<wyclif> toiletduck: OK
<davids9d0f> I want to mount /dev/sdb1 to /mnt/coolfolder, but coolfolder doesn't exist. Is there a parameter I can use that creates the folder automatically and deletes it when I call umount?
<toiletduck> when i turn my netbook on it asks me if i want to boot window 7 or ubuntu
<toiletduck> the problem being is that Ubuntu is not installed!
<sresu_> usr13: cat /etc/crontab
<usr13> sresu_: Oh, no, I guess not.
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: thats normal
<toiletduck> and rebuilding the boot manager in windows doesnt work
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: you are confusing two different things
<wyclif> toiletduck: you want to get rid of the Ubuntu boot option
<john> @ dr_willis should i just make another disk and see if it works
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: what you are seeing is grub, it is a boot manager
<toiletduck> yes wyclif
<usr13> davids9d0f: If you want to create a special mount point of your own, you will have to do it yourself.
<sresu_> usr13: It says - /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab' command to install the new version when you edit this file and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields, that none of the other crontabs do.
<toiletduck> I know its grub Linux_Galore, but being that i only have ONE Operating system on my netbook, i dont want to see it.
<wyclif> toiletduck: listen to what Linux_Galore is saying. I think it's just a matter of editing your grub2 config file
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: basically you need to remove grub from the mbr and install the default windows mbr
<usr13> sresu_: You can't just do   crontab -e  ?
<sresu_> usr13: I just want to start it
<toiletduck> how would i do that Linux_Galore?
<wyclif> Linux_Galore: yep, bingo
<toiletduck> cos if i boot into the are of windows to fix the mbr through command line, it doesnt change anything.
<usr13> sresu_: I do not think  you need to start it.
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: never done it myself, need to use a windows partition management tool
<geirha> sresu_: It's already started, unless you specifically stopped it.
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: windows itself wont do it
<toiletduck> so what should i google for exactly?
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: remove ubuntu grub windows mbr
<sresu_> usr13:geirha: Well, then why it isn't running scripts which I've added?
<geirha> sresu_: ''service cron status''
<geirha> sresu_: Most likely your script fails for some reason.
<usr13> sresu_: Maybe there is an error in the script?  Show us.  Pastebin the output of crontab -l
<usr13> sresu_: Have you tested them?
<sresu_> geirha: Yeah, its running - cron start/running, process 1067 Same what ps aux | grep cron gives
<litel> Hello, i would like to know if it is possible to reinstall linux completly without live cd or usb ? (sorry for the rotten english btw )
<sresu_> usr13: One moment
<wyclif> toiletduck: boot from your Windows CD if you have one, and enter console mode
<wlodek> hey
<wyclif> toiletduck: Recovery Console, when it asks if you want to boot Windows or not
<Linux_Galore> litel: yes, depends on your bios but you can do a network install
<geirha> sresu_: If you install the bsd-mailx package, cron should mail you with the output of the script.
<toiletduck> netbook doesnt have cd drive, but it does have recovery built in
<wyclif> toiletduck: Press "R" when it asks you whether you wanna install Windows
<litel> Linux_Galore: Yes I can but how does it works ?
<toiletduck> so will try through that.
<geirha> sresu_: You can read those mails by running the mail command.
<SC-M> how to connect to IRC server by telnet?
<wyclif> toiletduck: when you get to the console, if you enter "fixmbr" it will delete GRUB and then yu should be able to boot Win
<Linux_Galore> litel: basically you have a boot image file on a ftp server and you point your bios at it
<toiletduck> wyclif ive tried that before many times
<toiletduck> and it doesnt fix it.
<toiletduck> still comes up with grub when i boot
<wyclif> toiletduck: but you have built-in recovery, right? on the netbook?
<litel> Linux_Galore: oh i see and is it possible do to do from the hdd ?
<Linux_Galore> litel: its how old unix servers used to work, no floppies etc, just grab a boot image of a central server
 * SC-M shalat dolo
<sresu_> usr13: geirha: Yes I tested that last script - gadmin one, its running. cat /etc/crontab - http://pastebin.com/H0uyaEM4
<geirha> sresu_: You want it to run every minute from 4 am to 5 am?
<toiletduck> ok i googled it
<toiletduck> and did what someone said to do
<acerB> hey people
<toiletduck> but it doesnt remove the option of what to boot to on start up
<acerB> just a quick question
<sresu_> geirha: That was just set as parameter to see if it atleat works. I would change it if it works
<toiletduck> its still asking about ubuntu or win 7
<wyclif> toiletduck: can you access a DOS prompt?
<john> hey linux galore you sound like u can help me i cant get ubuntu to install on my laptop well reinstall when ever i boot up the cop it goes to the grub menu and nothing works if u go up u can see the rest of what i have been talking about
<toiletduck> i did it through dos
<toiletduck> fixmbr doesnt fix it
<sresu_> geirha: I don't find any mistake in the script nor in crontab. Is it?
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: means the mbr hasnt been reoplaced
<acerB>  how do i read or mount .bin images in ubuntu?
<geirha> sresu_: Well, either install the bsd-mailx package, or put at the end of the command:    >/tmp/output 2>&1
<toiletduck> well Linux_Galore what else would you suggest?
<geirha> sresu_: Then look at /tmp/output to see what's wrong.
<Jacs512> Hi Team how can I acces this chat using empathy? can anyone guide me
<wyclif> toiletduck: have you tried running fdisk/ MBR?
<sresu_> geirha: I don't want mail of the ouput.
<sresu_> geirha: Hold on
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: usually I replace the mbr from within linux'
<litel> Linux_Galore: ok ok thx
<toiletduck> do i type fdisk/ mbr into the command?
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: no'
<sresu_> geirha: The file/folder /tmp/output doesn't exist
<Jacs512> Hi Team how can I acces this chat using empathy? can anyone guide me
<wyclif> toiletduck: you'd need to use a boot disk for that, but I forgot you already said this is a netbook =(
<geirha> sresu_: * * * * * root /etc/gadmin-rsync/scripts/gadmin-rsync-Ubuntu.sh >/tmp/output 2>&1
<bonjoyee> Jacs512: just add your freenode acc to empathy..then "join room"
<sresu_> geirha: Oh sorry. Where do you want me to add it
<sresu_> Gotcha
<geirha> sresu_: Then wait a couple of minutes for cron to detect the new job and run it.
<Jacruth> hi guys, may I ask something?
<rumpe1> !ask | Jacruth
<ubottu> Jacruth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sresu_> geirha: You want me to add the line you suggested?
<toiletduck> yeah but wyclif the netbook has the recovery built into. so i can format and reinstall and stuff like that.
<geirha> sresu_: Yes, for testing.
<wyclif> toiletduck: there is another way
<bonjoyee> Jacs512: also make sure "telepathy-idle" is installed
<sresu_> geirha:  * * * * * root /etc/gadmin-rsync/scripts/gadmin-rsync-Ubuntu.sh >/tmp/output 2>&1? Instead of the old ones? There is no time set for it all *
<toiletduck> wyclif can you pm me? its so confusing in this channel
<wyclif> toiletduck: you can still use GRUB to boot Windows by telling it to load your NTLoader
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381658
<Jacruth> I have installed playonlinux, however it is not in the Gnome Menu. I have wine installed too and I have tried to modify the menu.
<kevin_> does anyone know where to get really good ubuntu wallpapers?
<Linux_Galore> kevin_:  gnome or kde
<kevin_> ok thanks
<Linux_Galore> ??
<Linux_Galore> lol left without answering
<Jacruth> xd
<toiletduck> Linux_Galore I will try that out now and let you know. thanks for the link
<sresu_> geirha: I added that line at the end of all the lines. Waiting for it to detect
<Jacruth> guys, I have installed PlayOnlinux, however it is not in the Gnome Menu. I have wine installed too and I have tried to modify the menu.
<john> ok can any one in here help me i need this laptop to work
<Jacruth> well, anyway, do you know how I could install Spore with wine? :3
<usr13> john: What is your problem?
<Linux_Galore> Jacruth: thats a book answer, as in we have to write a book to answer the question
<Jacruth> really?
<geirha> sresu_: Most likely it's unable to find one or more command because cron has a different PATH env.
 * SC-M is back
<Dr_Willis> with cron - you normally want to give the full path to a command. dont rely on the default PATH.
<Linux_Galore> Jacruth: wine can be pretty involved, needs a bit of reading
<gsal> hello guys, I have one of the common problems on boot, for some reason, my old ubuntu desktop failed to start, http://pastebin.ca/index.php  please could anyone help
<geirha> sresu_: I have to go, hope you figure it out.
<john> ok i have a dell insperon and i have ubuntu 10 .10 on it and i went to boot it up and it went to the grub menu and nothing works and now i am trying to reinstall but it get to the preparing to install and it just sits there and wont move forward
<sresu_> geirha: Well, different path as in>
<sresu_> ?
<john> @uar13
<Dr_Willis> john:  when it hangs, go to the console. (alt-ctrl-f1) and look for error messages, and check the output of the 'dmesg' command
<sresu_> geirha: Ah.. no, I don't think I would be able to.. I tried to do that early this morning. Then though of asking here
<Linux_Galore> gsal, we need the link to the file not to the site
<sresu_> geirha: Well, thanks anyways. Well just what is the different path you are saying
<Dr_Willis> john:  i would also try redownloading the iso file on a machine that works. and makeing a bootable flash drive to try to install from.
<gsal> Linux_Galore, oh sorry, http://pastebin.ca/2035688
<john> ok i will try that and come back
<Dr_Willis> sresu_: ?
<wyclif> john: or burn the iso to a CD or something. Sometimes those ISOs get corrupted, you never know
<artur> witajcie jestem artur i właśnie sprawdzam nowy system linux
<toiletduck> Linux_Galore: that link you sent me, it worked, so thank you!
<rumpe1> gsal, check the uuid-entry for / in your fstab via liveCD
<john> ok thanks guy im going to try it
<crawler> !pl | artur
<ubottu> artur: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Linux_Galore> toiletduck: no worries
<artur> a jak zmienić ten kanał
<Linux_Galore> gsal: doesnt look good
<john> ok one more question what is the diff in 32 and 64 bit
<gsal> rumpe1, I mounted the system via live cd, the same uuid
<crawler> artur: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Linux_Galore> gsal: can you boot into safe mode,  hold shift down when ubuntu boots right after grub
<rumpe1> gsal, same as the output of "blkid"?
<wyclif> john: 64-bit handles RAM more effectively than 32
<gsal> Linux_Galore, I didn't get it, u mean recovery mode, the second grub option?
<Linux_Galore> john: basically 64 bit and 32 bit are like how many lanes there are on a highway, more lanes and you can access more data
<gsal> rumpe1, sorry, what is "blkid" ?
<john> so if i have 4 g of ram go 64 or just keep 32
<rumpe1> gsal, command-line tool to check the uuids of partitions
<Linux_Galore> john: 4G is fine
<Linux_Galore> john: for 64 bit
<wyclif> john: 64 bit machines are most frequently used for software development, scientific apps, schools, &c...a bit of overkill for a home user
<rumpe1> john, if you have a 64bit processor, use 64bit ... else 32bit
<Jacs512> Hi Team how can I acces this chat using empathy? can anyone guide me
<Linux_Galore> john: in fact it is recomended as 32 bit address space cant see 4g
<cdavis> I think I have a problem with my video card, xbmc live works fine, but when I do an install it won't even give a grub menu
<cdavis> How do I get grub2 to force a terminal mode?
<Linux_Galore> wyclif: were do you live, in a cave, sheesh a crappy atom now can do 64 bit
<rumpe1> cdavis, recovery mode
<nuno_nunes> Happy new year
<cdavis> rumpe1: You mean rescue CD?
<rumpe1> cdavis, the grub2-entry
<Linux_Galore> wyclif:  some atoms*
<Linux_Galore> N330 for example will handle 64 bit
<gsal> rumpe1, yes blkid showed the same uuid for / partition the same as the fstab /
<rumpe1> gsal, is it the uuid==04dae3-23...  which is mentioned in the error-log?
<gsal> rumpe1, which one supposed to be? /boot or /?
<rumpe1> gsal, /boot could also be possible
<geirha> sresu_: I'm back.   run '' env >/tmp/envoutput '' as a cron-job and compare that with the output of env run in an interactive shell.
<lano> hiya all
<lano> can i please get some help
<rumpe1> !ask | lano
<ubottu> lano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sresu_> geirha: I'm adding  env >/tmp/envoutput to crontab. Hold on.
<krzysiek> hey
<lano> i am trying to mount anfs mount poing from my qnap to my desktop, however everytime i mount it to a folder the drive also appears so i have to mount point any possible way just to have one
<gsal> rumpe1, the log shows the same UUID showed by blkid to /
<sresu_> geirha: I'm not sure how to compare that
<geirha> sresu_: Well, mainly just look at what PATH is in each one. You'll find it's different.
<Dr_Willis> lano:  gnome has a feature to show mounted devices..  that can be disabled.
<sresu_> geirha: As in? I'm not able to get you properly ...
<rumpe1> gsal, hmm.... perhaps you should update-initramfs
<lano> Dr_Willis,  any idea how to do that
<sresu_> geirha: I can see this in crontab thou - PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Lala_Chersi> how to play m2ts files in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lano:  ubuntu-tweak has a  the feature. or you can edit the gconf files/gconf-editor.. but i just use ubuntu-tweak
<sresu_> geirha: You said "compare that with the output of env run in an interactive shell" .. how do I do that?
<geirha> sresu_: Ah, then that's the PATH your script run from cron will have.
<geirha> sresu_: So, did /tmp/output have any error messages?
<sresu_> geirha: The file/folder /tmp/output doesn't exist
<sresu_> geirha: even after adding the line you said
<geirha> sresu_: Hm. So the job never even runs, that's odd.
<lano> Dr_Willis,  i will check it out
<lano> thankts
<sresu_> geirha: Hold on
<sresu_> geirha: But i found envoutput file in tmp
<sresu_> geirha: You want  me to pastebin it?
<geirha> sresu_: No, /tmp/output would be useful though.
<sresu_> geirha: Didn't you just now suggested about evoutput something?
<sresu_> geirha: "compare that with the output of env run"
<geirha> sresu_: That was just to give you an idea what environment your script will have when run from cron.
<eurisko> hi everyone, i was looking for a cheap certified by ican registar, can someone give me some hints?
<sresu_> Dr_Willis: I'm also making that script to test to add lines to files
<eurisko> i want to register a .eu domain
<sresu_> geirha: So, now what?
<geirha> sresu_: So your env job ran, but not the other job. Are you sure you have the right number of fields on that line?
<sresu_> geirha: crontab - http://pastebin.com/Lty9b50C
<gobbe> sresu_: wrong file
<geirha> sresu_: Uhm. The last line is wrong. There's no timespec or user
<manixate> HI
<akoum> hi
<akoum> can somebody help
<manixate> hey akoum how r u ?
<sresu_> gobbe: geirha: I'm not getting that. Sorry.. What should be the change?
<akoum> iam fine
<manixate> what kind of help do u seek ?
<akoum> iam looking someone help me with a programe
<manixate> ask
<geirha> sresu_: Just remove that line. It's probably causing a syntax error and makes cron not run any of those jobs or something.
<sresu_> geirha: gobbe: Pkay last lines is not as per seven fields. Okay. But that what geirha suggested to add.. Is'nt it?
<geirha> sresu_: It was, but I expected you to add the 6 first fields yourself.
<sresu_> geirha: " env >/tmp/envoutput" right?
<Lala_Chersi>  how to play m2ts files in ubuntu
<manixate> ask akoum ?
<sresu_> geirha: Sorry, I didn't realize that. But wondering how that work though
<akoum> i have a program for work.
<mongy> Lala_Chersi, that some sort of mpeg stream?
<manixate> ok
<akoum> that uses a password
<manixate> hm hm
<akoum> when my cousin uses it, i cant.
<manixate> ok
<manixate> so
<geirha> sresu_: I have no idea how or why that would work.
<akoum> is there some way for two people to use the same program at the same time.
<akoum> ?
<manixate> what kind of program is it ?
<akoum> It is called CarSpider.
<sresu_> geirha: Its fine now? - http://pastebin.com/N4hfEfP4
<manixate> w8
<akoum> ok.  thanks.
<gobbe> sresu_: its missing information when to run it
<Dr_Willis> akoum:  you could share a 'desktop' via vnc. and run the app there. and let 2+ people view the same desktop/program.  but im not clear on if this is what you want or not.
<gobbe> sresu_: you cannot mark everything with *
<geirha> sresu_: Yes, that's right. After a couple of minutes, that job should run for the first time, and /tmp/output should be created
<Lala_Chersi> mongy: that is blue ray extension
<sresu_> gobbe: Yes, geirha expected me to do that. But its working now
<sresu_> geirha: I see output file in tmp now
<gobbe> ok
<manixate> i dont think there is any
<manixate> i searched the net
<geirha> gobbe: We're just using that timespec for debugging.
<manixate> i havent found
<manixate> anything
<gobbe> geirha: yes, i got point now :)
<Dr_Willis> !enter | manixate
<ubottu> manixate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<akoum> Dr_Willis:  what is vnc?
<sresu_> geirha: I saw output file created now.. after making that change
<Dr_Willis> akoum:  a ways to 'share' a desktop  so other people can ccess it.
<manixate> ok
<geirha> sresu_: Right, and what does it contain?
<manixate> dr.
<sresu_> geirha: It contains what the cript should run actually
<sresu_> geirha:  I mean the output of the script
<sresu_> Seems to be working
<manixate> any paki here ???
<geirha> sresu_: Ok, good. Then all you need to do is set the correct date and time for it to run.
<sresu_> geirha: Well, have you used gadmin-rsync?
<akoum> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  But I need to be able to run the program myself.  Is there anyway to do that?
<geirha> sresu_: No, never heard of it.
<david_brent> happy new year :)
<sresu_> !gadmin-rsync?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sresu_> !info gadmin-rsync
<ubottu> gadmin-rsync (source: gadmin-rsync): GTK+ configuration tool for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-2 (maverick), package size 63 kB, installed size 232 kB
<manixate> ANY PAKI HERE ???
<geirha> sresu_: Oh, it's a gtk+ frontend for rsync. It doesn't make sense to run that from cron, use rsync instead.
<sresu_> geirha: Well anyways, I want that script to run every 4 hours of uptime
<sresu_> geirha: So what should be done for that?
<gobbe> !offtopic | MaximLevitsky1
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gobbe> MaximLevitsky1: sorry :D
<geirha> sresu_: 0 */4 * * *
<gobbe> !offtopic | manixate
<ubottu> manixate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sresu_> geirha: How a step value?
<MaximLevitsky1> gobbe: no problem :-D
<manixate> sorry gobbbe
<geirha> sresu_: ''man 5 crontab''
<manixate> i wanted to ask how can i contribute to opensource
<sresu_> geirha: Pk. I'll see that
<manixate> i know C, C++, Java, Python,QT
<manixate> but dont where to start
<Dr_Willis> akoum:  if the program is some how locked where it can only be ran by one user at a time.. proberly not going to be worked around that.
<usr13> manixate: There are many many ways.
<Dr_Willis> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<usr13> manixate: Pick a project
<manixate> can u lead me
<manixate> such as ???
<sresu_> geirha: Hold on please
<Dr_Willis> !contribute | manixate
<ubottu> manixate: please see above
<geirha> sresu_: The GUI will not pop up on your desktop though ... not when run from cron.
<akoum> Dr_Willis:  Ok, thanks for your help.  Happy New Year.
<Dr_Willis> sresu_:  :) you never mentioned it was a gui app.. heh..
<sresu_> geirha: Yeah, forget the GUI. I just needed the script to run :)
<sresu_> Dr_Willis: Hey! No that's different thing
<Dr_Willis> sresu_:  ok. :)
<geirha> sresu_: Ah, the script doesn't have GUI, I see. I got confused.
<sresu_> Dr_Willis: Apparently its quite working:)
<sresu_> geirha: Yes:)
<sresu_> geirha: But still. One moment
<sresu_> geirha: Don't you think it should be * 4 1 * * ?
<geirha> sresu_: That will run it, at every minute between 4 am to 5 am on the first day of each month.
<geirha> sresu_: 0 */4 * * *
<sresu_> geirha: How did you make out between 4am to 5am?
<sresu_> geirha:  Okay, I'm making that change for 4hours uptime
<geirha> sresu_: The first field says at what minute to run. * means 0-59, i.e. every minute.
<shookees> YO
<sresu_> geirha: Well, just for testing I'd change it to every 1 minute of uptime. Then it would be like what?
<sresu_> at times
<geirha> sresu_: The one I showed you will run at 00:00, 04:00, 08:00, 12:00, 16:00 and 20:00
<sresu_> geirha: Yes, I got that
<geirha> sresu_: I just use * * * * * for testing.
<sresu_> geirha: Ah-ok
<sresu_> Yeah that's what triggered it to work :)
<sresu_> geirha: Anyways, thanks a lot :)
<sresu_> usr13: geirha: gobbe: Dr_Willis: Thanks:)
<lano> Dr_Willis,  thanks mate that ubuntu tweek worked like a charm
<vultraz> help!! i cant boot in 10.4
<vultraz> i get message" target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<alex_under> Can someone help me with iptables?
<sresu_> geirha: What is timespec debugging you tried?
<vultraz> this happened when we ran out of battery :(
<geirha> sresu_: Hm?
<sresu_> geirha: timespec debugging ?
<sresu_> geirha: Oh na. nothing. Got it now
<vultraz> help anyone?
<vultraz> its urgent
<gyro0ok> Welcome
<brahmana> Hi all,
<g17> Hi there! could somebody help me with my problem? my samba server doesn't start, in syslog: smbd[2384]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option
<brahmana> I am using the standard Ubuntu 10.04 EBS-backed AMI images.
<vultraz> anyone?
<brahmana> They all require a 15GB EBS volume.
<geirha> vultraz: Hm. I'd boot with the ubuntu CD, run System -> Administration -> Gparted, and do a filesystem check on all the filesystems. In particular the one that is used as "/".
<brahmana> Is there a simple way for me to reduce that requirement to say 5 or 10 GB?
<brahmana> I am using a different volume for data.
<estornino> hola
<vultraz> i dont have a cd:( i booted off a 10.10 usb stick and disk utility tells me one partition has a unclean filesystem, though. does that help?
<cooker> how to change myhome page as google in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vultraz:  use the live cd and fsck the filsystem perhaps.
<geirha> vultraz: CD, usb stick, doesn't matter. Boot with the usb-stick and use gparted to check the filesystems
<`marianne`> cooker, what browser are you using?
<`marianne`> firefox?
<TyrantElf> go to rfit>preferences
<geirha> vultraz: Or with fsck, if you're confident with the command-line
<cooker> 'marianne,i am using firefox
<TyrantElf> cooker, edit>preferences
<vultraz> ok let me try
<`marianne`> cooker, go to Edit -> Preferences, then click the General tab and you can change your homepage there :)
<gsal> rumpe1, sorry for late, I couldn't do update-initramfs, is it a package?
<kk9822> hi
<john> i used the usb and a new disk and i still cant get ubuntu to reinstall
<kk9822> i am using 10.04 now
<cooker> TyrantElf, where it will present
<kk9822> i want to upgrade to 10.10
<kk9822> can u pl give me the terminal command for the same pl
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<`marianne`> cooker, it's in the General tab
<john> @Dr_Willis i still cant figuer any thing out i used a usb it would not do any thing and a new disk and still it wont reinstall or boot
<cooker> 'marianne', i have opened the preferences but i cant find the general tab
<kk9822> no that is confusing
<kk9822> i for got
<kk9822> is it sudo apt-get upgrade
<kk9822> some thing i m missing
<kk9822> pl help me
<Dr_Willis> kk9822:  thats not a release  upgrade.
<geirha> kk9822: The links Dr_Willis gave you show you how to upgrade, both via GUI and CLI.
<numberto> Hello everybody, I have a aspireOne netbook with just newly installed maverick on it.  The problem is that it does not recognize my SD card.  (It does in windows though)
<kk9822> ok i will try that
<Dr_Willis> john:  im not sure what else to try . You could try a difffent disrto like tiny core linux and see if that boots properly. It may be some odd hardware issue
<cooker> 'marianne'where i cant get u
<cooker> ?
<davidus> Odd behavior question: My system blanks out after about 15 minutes, no screensaver activity (uninstalled), restores to normal on mouse or keyboard input. What could be timing out my video?
<Dr_Willis> davidus:  power saver settings./
<usr13> numberto: How are you accessing the SD card?
<usr13> numberto: Is it a built in card reader?  Or a card reader you are inserting via USB port?
<vultraz> geirha: gparted keeps quitting unexpectedly :(
<geirha> davidus: gnome power management
<numberto> I have SD port
<numberto>  usr13:  I have SD port
<usr13> numberto: And this is a laptop?
<davidus> tried power management, nothing seems to be going on there
<numberto> usr13:  Plus I have also tested wıth Defender multi card reader -
<john> @Dr_Willis what kind of hardware prob?
<numberto> usr13:  netbook
<geirha> vultraz: Hm. Ok. What does ''sudo fdisk -l'' run in a terminal output?  (please use a pastebin)
<usr13> numberto: Is it plugged in now?
<numberto> usr13:  yes
<Dr_Willis> john:  could be ram, hd, hard to tell. if you havwe the same problerm with different distros thast would point to a HW issue.. if other distros work. that would point to some odd kenel/ubuntu bug.
<geirha> davidus: ''man xset'' perhaps.
<usr13> numberto: What do  you see under "Places"?   Maybe "media"?
<numberto> usr13:  I have only my  d:/  and c:/ drives mounted when I check under  places and when I go to /media
<vultraz> ok wait a sec
<numberto> usr13:  c and d drive are windows drives
<usr13> numberto: And you do not see any new Icon come up on the desktop?
<numberto> usr13:  no - nothing
<usr13> numberto: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<john> Dr_Willis : thank u for all the help this morning i hope i can figuer it out i might just buy a new laptop lol idk thanks
<numberto> usr13:   Maverick
<vultraz> im switching laptops hold on
<usr13> numberto: Is it fully updated?
<phoenix_firebrd> i wrongly deleted all the contents in the fstab. should the swap drive entry be present in fstab?
<numberto> usr13:   I have just recently upgraded from 10.04 and did all updates/upgrades about 4 or 5 days ago
<usr13> numberto: Did it work under 10.04?
<numberto> yes
<numberto> usr13:  yes
<usr13> numberto: tail -f /var/log/messages  #Plug and unplug and see what it says
<xuechun> Hello
<kk9822> dr willis
<kk9822> i have one more dought
<numberto> usr13:  when I run it with plugged SD it shows:
<numberto> Jan  1 19:37:42 alfred-laptop kernel: [14950.064269] usb 1-2.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<numberto> It endlessly repeats it with just replacing the number in  [14950.064269]
<kk9822> there are some packages like online trading packages
<kk9822> which has problem
<kk9822> how to solve them
<kk9822> for ex i m working with angel pda
<kk9822> when i install and run it gives a error
<numberto> usr13:  The same thing when I unplug it
<kk9822> says mfc054.dll is missing
<gobbe> kk9822: are you rinning it with wine?
<kk9822> yes
<gobbe> it might be that it's not compatible with running thru wine
<kk9822> when i ref to my trading people they flatly say it is compatible only with windows
<kk9822> not with unix
<kk9822> how can that be
<vultraz> geirha: here is the result of the sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549278/
<kk9822> i dont want to use windows as i am very happy with ubuntu
<IdleOne> kk9822: not all programs are cross platform, it is very possible that application will never work in linux/wine
<kk9822> so we are accepting that we have some minus
<kk9822> when compared to windows
<IdleOne> kk9822: no.
<IdleOne> kk9822: We are accepting that some applications written to be run on Windows will only run on Windows.
<bullgard4> Wher is the official help to Exaile to be found?
<kk9822> i need to use the system for trading daily
<kk9822> so what is the way out
<jk_> kk9822, no, we accept that some application developers don't care about serving everyone.
<IdleOne> kk9822: install Windows.
<kk9822> that is correct jk u can also add they are greedy
<IdleOne> kk9822: you can install windows in a Virtual machine.
<linxeh> kk9822: what app is it ?
<jk_> kk9822, you could install VirtualBox, then run Windows in a virtual machine when you need to. That's how I support my Windows-only customers.
<linxeh> kk9822: and why are they greedy ?
<kk9822> honestly idleone i shifted to ubuntu because i had lot of virus prob
<kk9822> but for last one year since i used ubuntu i am free and very happy
<kk9822> i dont want to use windows even legal
<kk9822> becasue it has all terms and conditions
<kk9822> and prob
<IdleOne> kk9822: in that case you can ask in #winehq if they can help you with that application
<gobbe> kk9822: then you need to find alternative software or live with it
<asker> please help. try to install 10.10 from usb and after installation have error no filesystem found or something same
<asker> i have /boot swap an /
<asker> partitions created manually
<kk9822> it s angel pda software trading
<sacarlson> I found my solution to reverse nat to provide support with vnc to clients behind a firewall,  using x11vnc -connect remotevncvieweripaddress  or even easier with the package gitso
<kk9822> angelbroking.com
<gobbe> kk9822: contact software-vendor and ask them to port it
<kk9822> no they say just install windows gobbes
<IdleOne> kk9822: You have 3 options available, Install Windows using VirtualBox, try to get the app running in wine see #winehq or Install Windows and Ubuntu in a dual boot and use windows when you need to.
<opal> how to edit fstab?
<gobbe> kk9822: well, then you have no choice
<`marianne`> kk9822, if the error is that mfc054.dll is missing, perhaps you could find that dll online and put it into your wine installation
<shaggy2> does anyone know how to install geoip on ubuntu 10.10 server?
<IdleOne> opal: hit alt-F2 type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab in the box
<sacarlson> opal: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<nesbitt> opal: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<kryl> I'm looking for a very simple way to graph cpu load and memory usage (and have an history like rrdtools) but I don't want to create my own script :).
<opal> o
<kk9822> no we cant go with out soln in linux
<sacarlson> kryl: cacti package already does that
<kk9822> i feel ubuntu will have some way out
<vultraz> um, geirha?
<shaggy2> kryl: I am not sure about logging but htop will monitor
<vultraz> my problem?
<kk9822> as it has better scope
<kk9822> in software
<dnivra> !info geoip-bin | shaggy2
<ubottu> shaggy2: geoip-bin (source: geoip): IP lookup command line tools that use the GeoIP library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7~beta5+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 120 kB
<kk9822> i dont endorse windows for this silly reason
<kk9822> ubuntu is tooo good to say bye
<kk9822> i love it
<IdleOne> kk9822: the problem is not ubuntu, the problem is the application you wish to run on linux which is not supported by the software vendor. This is not an Ubuntu issue. Please ask in #winehq if they have a solution.
<kk9822> i will idle one
<kk9822> thanks every one
<kk9822> i m sure i will work on the prob and get a soln in ubuntu ubuntu only
<shaggy2> so geoip-bin is the package that I inculde with apt-get?
<`marianne`> kk9822, an alternative free OS to windows, which runs (some) windows software, is ReactOS... if you really can't bring yourself to run windows in a VM or dual boot, ReactOS in a VM/dual boot *may* run your software
<shaggy2> thank you
<kk9822> yes i will check tht out
<kk9822> thanks
<kk9822> bye
<`marianne`> byebye kk9822
<opal> I can't edit fstab........just can view it
<dnivra> opal, perhaps you do not have write permissions.
<altin> hello guys !
<altin>  why when I try to recordmydesktop I get negative colors in output :S ?
<alex_under> can someone help me with a problem
<alex_under> why can't I access some websites from a client
<altin>  why when I try to recordmydesktop I get negative colors in output :S ?
<alex_under> that has a ubuntu gateway
<shaggy2> dnivra: is geoip-bin a free service or do I have to pay for it?
<dnivra> shaggy2, no idea; i just found the package name.
<shaggy2> ok thank you
<opal> I get root@opal
<shaggy2> !info geoip
<ubottu> Package geoip does not exist in maverick
<shaggy2> okies
<vultraz> i cant boot into 10.04, and geirha told me to boot from usb stick and run sudo fdisk -l in terminal and asked me to paste the results. does anybody else have suggestion? heres the result:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549278/
<opal> but can't edit file,i should login as admin?
<ttrubuntu> Hi all . Happy New Year
<dnivra> !info geoip-bin | shaggy2
<ubottu> shaggy2: geoip-bin (source: geoip): IP lookup command line tools that use the GeoIP library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7~beta5+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gobbe> opal, what is message that you get?
<gobbe> opal, root is admin
<ttrubuntu> I have one specific problem with Ubuntu 10.04  Desktop  edition
<opal> oh...
<ttrubuntu> Here is the problem: System doesn't respond every now and then
<ttrubuntu> I only have to HARD reboot. But the drums doesn't beam during reboot. I have to use $su halt
<ttrubuntu> this time african drums beat
<ttrubuntu> pls help
<gahf> How do I install "Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.20" on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Where is the official help to Exaile to be found?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: http://www.exaile.org/support or #exaile here on freenode
<ttrubuntu> I have one specific problem with Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop edition.Here is the problem: System doesn't respond every now and then.I only have to HARD reboo.tt. But the drums doesn't beam during reboot. I have to use $su halt
<ttrubuntu> this time african drums beat . pls help
<gahf> How do I install "Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.20" on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> gahf: install libsdl1.2-dev
<IdleOne> gahf: your game should work once that is installed
<cryogenfx> according to my inept googling, empathy should support msn webcam chats, but when i try connecting with someone on windows, it just says the other person can't understand someting blabla, and it fails. am i missing something? ubuntu 10.10
<IdleOne> gahf: just currious but you are trying to get the new assaultcube running?
<opal> I umount /data but I can't mount /data now ,why does it mount on /media now?
<gahf> IdleOne I get this output
<gahf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549288/
<gahf> Also IdleOne I want this game to run http://ivan.sourceforge.net/download.html
<IdleOne> gahf: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<gahf> I've heard it's the BEST game ever.
<rusivi> ttrubuntu: How often does your system reboot & is it correlated to any program(s) you run?
<sacarlson> opal: I guess that would depend on your /etc/fstab entry for /data and your users privliges
<vultraz> help anyone?
<ttrubuntu> rusivi: it doesn't reboot actually. it doesn't respond at all. no kb, no mouse
<jayeola> has anyone tried lxc containers? on 10.10?
<jayeola> or does anyone actually use it?
<vultraz> i cant boot and get a message saying there is no init file. geirhs told me to boot on a usb stick and run sudo fdisk -l in terminal and asked me to post the results. here they are:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549278/ anybody elso hae any suggestions?
<rusivi> ttrubuntu: Sorry just woke up... how often per day does this system stop responding, requiring a reboot & is it correlated to any program(s) you run?
<IdleOne> jayeola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<jayeola> ty!
<vultraz> please help anybody
<ttrubuntu> rusivi: my observation is no set time or pattern. mostly i use system for office, movies, internet
<ttrubuntu> sorry to bother u at wee hours :rusivi
<rusivi> ttrubuntu: What is your computer mfg & model?
<ttrubuntu> rusivi: here it is. AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
<ttrubuntu> 1128MiB
<Nepherius> If i have debian and want to install ubuntu without formating /home , would that be a bad idea ?
<ttrubuntu> 120 GB HDD
<IdleOne> Nepherius: should work fine
<geirha> vultraz: Sorry, got disconnected for a while. Do you know which partition holds "/" ?
<Nepherius> ok tks
<eXistenZ> how can I link two files in the sense of synchronization: changing source file changes target file as well?
<rusivi> ttrubuntu: So you don't have an OEM pre-built, you have a custom one?
<Nepherius> k
<ttrubuntu> rusivi: it's assembled PC and s/w is just taken from friend
<aeon-ltd> eXistenZ: symlink?
<ttrubuntu> iy is 9 years old.
<eXistenZ> aeon-ltd, soft or hard?
<geirha> vultraz: sudo fsck /dev/sda[38] # should check the two regular linux partitions at least.
<rusivi> ttrubuntu: I would try the Live CD of Maverick/Natty to see if you can reproduce the issue in it.
<ttrubuntu> ok.
<lano> i am trying to mount anfs mount poing from my qnap to my desktop, however everytime i mount it to a folder the drive also appears so i have to mount point any possible way just to have one
<ttrubuntu> rusivi: i have another problem also. In my branded(SONY) netnook i upgraded 10.04 to 10.10. netbook is not as fast as in 10.04. wifi has lot of trouble
<ttrubuntu> my sony netbook has ubuntu netbook edition
<BigGreenCanoe> could someone give me some help with ubuntu one connectivity?
<BigGreenCanoe> I had no problems when I was using 10.04, but after I upgraded I lost my desktop connectivity.
<lano> can someone help me regarding mounting the nfs on my desktop please when i mount nfs toa folder on my dekstop the drive appears as well
<svchost1> guys help
<svchost1> i hit some buttons
<svchost1> maybe ctrl+f4, not sure
<svchost1> and now im in this black terminal type screen
<svchost1> and its asking me for a login and password
<svchost1> how do i get back to the gui?
<FloodBot4> svchost1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> svchost1: try <ctl><alt>+f7
<svchost1> thank you sir
<BigGreenCanoe> svchost1 : sounds like you hit ctl-alt f1.  I haven't been able to get a return to an x session for many years
<juniour> hi
<svchost1> i dont evne know what i hit, i was looking at the tv mounted above and not the keyboard when i did it
<juniour> happy new year to all
<ttrubuntu> can someone help me in  fixing wifi access in SONY NET book. problem when upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. for every page i have to refresh thewifi connection
<juniour> ttrubuntu tell wt the prob?
<svchost1> that ctrl alt f7 thing worked like a charm though, so thank you again
<lano> can someone help me regarding mounting the nfs on my desktop please when i mount nfs toa folder on my dekstop the drive appears as well
<BigGreenCanoe> sacarlson: thanks for the tip
<JackOfHearts> any one got solution to crashing/hanging flash in chrome  ?
<ttrubuntu> ok.  in 10.04 net book wifi internet worked excellent. but it's not working in 10.04 UNE. for every new page i have to disconnect and reconnect the wifi
<ttrubuntu> junior: that is exactly the problem
<Vaelek> Happy new year everyone! Can anyone point me to or even help out with search terms that may lead to something I can use to show a "working" dialog or something like that when a custom Nautilus action is executing?
<juniour> ttrubuntu u have install the driver
<ed-eddy> Can someone help me with Ubuntu Installation in Macbook 7.1
<JackOfHearts> so any one knows how to fix hangin flash ? never got so problems in other distros
<ttrubuntu> junior: no. it has taken its own
<meco> I'm looking for a volume control. Where is it?
<juniour> ttrubuntu system->addministration->hardware drivers try it
<meco> ok
<aeon-ltd> meco: should be in your panel, if your using ubuntu
<KM0201> JackOfHearts: flash works fine.
<gobbe> ed-eddy: what kind of problem do you have?
<meco> aeo
<meco> aeon-ltd: Which panel?
<ttrubuntu> junior:  it says no propriatory drivers in use. what u use it for?
<juniour> ttrubuntu got it?
<JackOfHearts> KM0201:  lol  try anything on vidbux , u can play u can maxymalize to fullscreen but if u minimalize again  aplet hangs each time
<ttrubuntu> no. i never used that apps. how to use it?
<ttrubuntu> junior:
<KM0201> JackOfHearts: give me a link
<JackOfHearts> KM0201:  empflix.com is even more bugged with it crhome + flashnonfree crash each time u try to maxymalize
<ed-eddy> gobbe: I was running 10.04 which chrashed today, http://pastebin.com/uwwR4QbG
<KM0201> JackOfHearts: well, i'm sure there's plenty of other places to get your porn fix
<juniour> hi
<meco> I found the volume control...
<ed-eddy> gobbe: Now I am unable to install the same, CD hangs for both 10.04 and 10.10
<JackOfHearts> KM0201: querry
<juniour> ttrubuntu that tthe prob u have to activate the drivers
<gobbe> ed-eddy: where does it hang?
<ttrubuntu> junior: how do i .. pls explain
<juniour> how u got the last message
<juniour> ttrubuntu system->addministration->hardware drive
<ed-eddy> gobbe: 10.10 hangs boots from the CD but the installer blocks on the first page itself
<juniour> ttrubuntu it will search for drivers
<JackOfHearts> ed-eddy:  : question it is "hangs" afe it copy all files  and forward button is gray out?
<ttrubuntu> junior: from system--> administartion --->
<ed-eddy> gobbe: yes
<JackOfHearts> if yes solution : type username from small letter   instalator is retaret for some reazon and dotn alow u to use big letter nickname
<ttrubuntu> junior: if nothing is found .. what do i do
<ed-eddy> gobbe: I have burnt two CD's same result
<Christoffer> I just updated my ubuntu server that runs CUPS with a printer connected through USB to ubuntu 10.04 ...after making it browseable again I can print from other ubuntu machines but I get a warning message "not connected?"
<p3rror> hello
<Christoffer> anyone had this aswell?
<p3rror> flv video don't have song in my browser
<juniour> ttrubuntu in right u have to click on activate
<juniour> bottom
<p3rror> even mplayer work fine
<gobbe> juniour: if there is no harfware that needs additional drivers the list is empthy
<juniour> ttrubuntu got it?
<gobbe> hardware
<juniour> wt?
<Spoon37> does anyone know anything about this? http://pastebin.com/LwJGFZcd
<lano> can someone help me regarding mounting the nfs on my desktop please when i mount nfs toa folder on my dekstop the drive appears as well
<compdoc> Spoon37, it doesnt seem to like your vid card
<ed-eddy> gobbe: and 10.04 which I was running now just hangs on these lines ..http://pastebin.com/ThJ953x4
<gobbe> ed-eddy: are you sure that your hardware is fully working?-)
<juniour> spoon wt the prob?
<gobbe> ed-eddy: looks like hardware problem
<daniel3> I have php5 and apache2 installed on my server. I use Ubuntu 10.04. I keep having problems with Apache trying to download the file instead of display the php files as web pages. Ive googled for hours last night, couldnt find anything, so I am trying my luck here.
<ed-eddy> Yes, I was running 10.04 for few months, ita a new macbook 7.1
<Guest58085> For some reason my ubuntu 10.10 install doesn't respond when i try to do system updates. Any thoughts?
<ylmfos> sdfsdf斯蒂芬
<rich1> Hi, can anyone recommend gstreamer resources/groups?
<yeats> Guest58085: do you get an error message?
<me__w> hi
<Guest58085> yeats,  No, nothing happens
<me__w> mandeep
<gobbe> daniel3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<yeats> Guest58085: can you open a terminal and do 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<daniel3> I read that.
<IdleOne> !wine > gahf
<ubottu> gahf, please see my private message
<Guest58085> yes
<Guest58085> whats that
<Guest58085> =
<Guest58085> ?
<FloodBot4> Guest58085: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lano> can someone help me regarding mounting the nfs on my desktop please when i mount nfs toa folder on my dekstop the drive appears as well
<MrsJones> HI, What command shows the hardware list?
<yeats> Guest58085: that is the command line way to refresh your package cache
<IdleOne> MrJK: lshw
<Guest58085> Allright but how do I install the updates?
<yeats> Guest58085: sudo apt-get upgrade
<shaggy2> apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<yeats> Guest58085: what shaggy2 said
<MrsJones> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> MrsJones: also lspci and lsusb
<IdleOne> welcome
<shaggy2> hello I am installing geoip on my ubuntu 10.10 server, just got a little confused, the tutorial say's "Add the directory libGeoIP was installed in, i.e. /usr/local/lib (and that is correct) to /etc/ld.so.conf, and exclude ldconfig. my confusion comes from include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf" is currently in the ld.so.conf and nothing else. do I just write include /usr/local/lib or do I add to that
<shaggy2> /libGeoIP.so and leave include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf in it or remove include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf and input something else to exclude the file
<Guest58085> thanks alot
<campbellgolf> on 10.10, what is the command to install a .bin file?
<ed-eddy> Has anyone here, installed ubuntu in Macbook 7.1 ?
<shaggy2> I do a package upgrade everytime I install from aptitude just to make sure everything is at the latest
<gobbe> compdoc: chmod +x nameofthefile.bin && ./nameofthefile.bin
<IdleOne> campbellgolf: what are you trying to install?
<gobbe> compdoc: sorry
<gobbe> campbellgolf: chmod +x nameofthefile.bin && ./nameofthefile.bin
<juniour> ed-eddy wt the prob u r facing while installing?
<shaggy2> Ed-eddy: I have a mate that installed windows 7 on a macbook
<campbellgolf> IdleOne I was looking for a Subversion OVF template to install on a VMWare ESXi server, but cant find one, so I'm checking out http://bitmani.org/stack/subversion "NATIVE" install
<ed-eddy> shaggy2: :), The live CD boots, but the installer hangs
<shaggy2> is anyone able to help? my problem is again
<shaggy2> hello I am installing geoip on my ubuntu 10.10 server, just got a little confused, the tutorial say's "Add the directory libGeoIP was installed in, i.e. /usr/local/lib (and that is correct) to /etc/ld.so.conf, and exclude ldconfig. my confusion comes from include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf" is currently in the ld.so.conf and nothing else. do I just write include /usr/local/lib or do I add to that
<shaggy2> /libGeoIP.so and leave include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf in it or remove include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf and input something else to exclude the file
<FloodBot4> shaggy2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwd> When starting Ubuntu I have to type in a password to unlock gnome keyring(?), is there a way to have it unlocked right away?
<IdleOne> campbellgolf: ahh see what gobbe told you in that case
<campbellgolf> gobbe  I'll give that a shot
<juniour> shaggy wt the prob?
<shaggy2> hello I am installing geoip on my ubuntu 10.10 server, just got a little confused, the tutorial say's "Add the directory libGeoIP was installed in, i.e. /usr/local/lib (and that is correct) to /etc/ld.so.conf, and exclude ldconfig. my confusion comes from include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf" is currently in the ld.so.conf and nothing else. do I just write include /usr/local/lib or do I add to that
<shaggy2> /libGeoIP.so and leave include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf in it or remove include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf and input something else to exclude the file
<pragmaticenigma> !wait shaggy2
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat shaggy2
<piyushmishra> I cannot visit certain sites from ubuntu like jquery.com
<piyushmishra> does anyone know why?
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat |shaggy2
<ubottu> shaggy2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<campbellgolf> gobbe dude.. that worked, thanks!  I was missing the "&& ..." portion of the command
<shaggy2> sorry but someone asked what the problem was so I just repeated the message
<yeats> piyushmishra: could be a DNS issue?  Can you access jquery.com with its IP?: http://70.32.73.125
<KM0201> shaggy2: my first thought would be something on your network.. that site works fine for me.
<yeats> piyushmishra: oops - that IP was wrong... :-/
<Spoon37> te-he more seeders for ubuntu 10.10 than win7 32bit
<piyushmishra> yeats:  I see apache2 test page
<milamber> shaggy2: there is an actual file named ld.so.conf and you have to add the directory that you installed libGeoIP in to that file. after you have done that you have to run ldconfig. (you will have to do both as sudo)
<yeats> piyushmishra: yeah - me too - that's the IP the host lookup gave me
<shaggy2> KM0201: wtf man I said nothing about a site not working
<juniour> is there any way to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 without uninstalling 10.04
<piyushmishra> yeats:  I can load some part of it though
<xangua> !upgrade | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sacarlson> shaggy2: it appears you are compiling gioip,  did you know there was already a package?
<IdleOne> shaggy2: KM0201 got his nicks crossed. no biggie
<yeats> piyushmishra: do you have another example site you can't access?
<Psycho_Mario> When you set the setuid bit on an executable, where is the bit actually set? how does the OS remember if its been set?
<shaggy2> I thought so
<piyushmishra> yeats: lemme check
<juniour> is there any way to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 without uninstalling 10.04
<yeats> juniour: did you look at the links xangua shared with you?
<Psycho_Mario> juniour: update-manager -d
<R0_odge> Juniour: go to update manager i think
<IdleOne> juniour: yes, go to System > Admin > Software sources and change from LTS release only to Normal releases
<xangua> ...
<IdleOne> Psycho_Mario: no that is not correct
<shaggy2> sacarlson: I know it is a package only the package didn't include a for bonuses so I went with the compile option however I came across this confusing peice
<milamber> shaggy2: there is an actual file named ld.so.conf and you have to add the directory that you installed libGeoIP in to that file. after you have done that you have to run ldconfig. (you will have to do both as sudo)
<IdleOne> juniour: after changing to Normal Releases you can go to update manager and it should offer to upgrade to 10.10
<shaggy2> Milamber: still doesn't really answer my quetion. my I PM you?
<aurilliance> How do I delete all ".svn" folders from a directory and it's sub folders?
<shaggy2> ** May I PM you @ Milamber
<aurilliance> rm -rf .svn doesn't do it
<milamber> shaggy2: it's better to keep it logged on the channel in case others have the same issue
<yeats> milamber: shaggy2 - it's better practice to add a new file to the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ directory rather than editing the /etc/ld.so.conf file
<sacarlson> aurilliance: sudo rm -rf .svn
<aurilliance> sacarlson, that doesn't remove the .svn folders from subdirectories, I just tried it
<shaggy2> so instead of following what the tutorial told me I just do cp on the file and then continue with the tutorial?
<otzi> hello. Anyone know about that move from elinks to w3m in ubuntu?
<john> @DR_Willis i got it to work with a later version
<aurilliance> nm got it
<juniour> Idleone i am runnig ubuntu through wubi
<Spoon37> have any of you had success installing and playing HoN on Ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> hey guys, it is possible to set up a wired connection between 2 computers (1 ubuntu and 1 windows) using a crossover Rj45 cable right?
<sacarlson> aurilliance: what is the name of the dir that you want to clear?  cd ~/pathtodir; rm -r *.* ;  should remove all files including invisible ones in that dir
<gobbe> rs0832: yes it is
<juniour> rs0832 ya
<juniour> rs0832 happy new year
<shaggy2> @RS0832: I use samba to share to windows
<yeats> rs0832: yes - you just have to set the connection to "shared" on the computer with the juice
<IdleOne> juniour: the process is the same. you just need to follow the instuctions
<aurilliance> sacarlson, I wanted to remove all of the .svn folders from sub directories as well. To do that I needed to say rm -rf `find . -type d -name .svn`
<aurilliance> thanks anyway
<juniour> k
<sacarlson> aurilliance: opps forgot to add the sudo rm -r *.*;  make sure your in the correct dir before you do this
<john> so doc what do u think the prob was
<rs0832> k thanks for the answers guys :) guess it;s the hardware
<rs0832> juniour, happy new year to you too :)
<juniour> k
<aimio> Anyone know how to fix this problem, i used kernalcheck for kernal update, and patch, and something did not go right beacuse now my ubuntu wont boot up :S
<rs0832> gobbe, juniour, shaggy2, yeats, k thanks for the answers guys :) guess it;s the hardware
<sacarlson> aurilliance: I just tested it, I created a dir ~/test, and touched .test.txt;  then I did a rm -r *.*  in that dir and it has removed it.
<john> doc u still there
<IdleOne> john I think he is idle
<aimio> how do you fix a kernal panic ?...
<gobbe> aimio: by finding out what causes it
<shaggy2> milamber: so instead of following what the tutorial told me I just do cp on the file and then continue with the tutorial?
<rs0832> aimio, start by pastebinning the error for the channel helpers :)
<aimio> VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<milamber> shaggy2: after copying the file, you have to run: sudo ldconfig
<realubot> Is there any way to hide tab-bar in the Terminal? I know that I can hide the menu bar but how about the Tab-bar?
<milamber> shaggy2: but after that, yes you can continue following the tutorial. for more information on ld.so.conf google: dynamically linked libraries on linux
<rs0832> aimio, hmm is your old kernel still there?
<aimio> i think so..
<shaggy2> milamber: ok so one issue now. the ld.so.conf file points to that directory/*.conf the file I am to copy to that directory is only a .so file not a conf file
<aimio> not 100% sure.
<rs0832> aimio, then you should have an extra boot menu entry
<shaggy2> milamber: will that matter?
<milamber> shaggy2: it shouldn't
<aimio> one sec i will check..
<FrozenKnight> What do I need to change/remove to be able to always see command output while loading ubuntu?
<shaggy2> milamba: ok I'll give it ago
<rs0832> aimio, seems like it is attempting to load from the RAM fs
<KM0201> Frozenball: i *think* you have to remove ushplash... dn't hold me to that though.
<Frozenball> BAZINGA!
<KM0201> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.52 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<aimio> yeah i messed up when the build.py came up in the kernalcheck program i closed it to early thats why the maps are messed up :S
<FrozenKnight> Thanks KM0201 ! :D I ain't balling yet though :P
<rs0832> aimio, k.. so do you have the old kernel?
<aimio> and answer to the question you asked no there is no other entry in boot :S (Crap)..
<rs0832> aimio, do you have a live cd at hand?
<aimio> hmm nope when i installed the ubuntu i used an usb but i think i reformated the usb drive :P
<aimio> "epic fail"..
<aimio> :P
<rs0832> aimio, ok.. try this
<FrozenKnight> KM0201:  (o.o) This is strange.. it isn't even installed
<rs0832> aimio, if you get the boot menu press
<KM0201> Frozenball: usplash isn't?
<K9> What file hosting to save files is the best ? i need file storage for long time, i don't want that it' delete files after 30 days
<KM0201> ops
<KM0201> *oops
<rs0832> aimio, 'c' and in the grub shell, type update-grub
<KM0201> FrozenKnight: usplash isn't?
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: Nope. it isn't :)
<KM0201> weird
<Frozenball> FrozenKnight, we should totally swap names
<mongy> usplash isnt needed
<FrozenKnight> KM0201: well in fact it's strange, only sometimes does the splash appear and most of the time it's just blankscreen until it loads.
<mongy> K9, ubuntuone?
<piyushmishra> yeats: can't find any other
<piyushmishra> yeats: I wasn't able to visit sites using facebook connect
<coz_> FrozenKnight,   let me check default grub hold on
<FrozenKnight> Frozenball: Hehe I still think confusion is bound :P
<mongy> FrozenKnight, proprietary drivers installed?
<complete> He he lo lo! Do you guys know how often will Linux saved stuff in its write buffer to disk? For example when I mount filesystems over sshfs. I always wonder after I saved "Hmm.. is this saved now or just in the write buffer"?
<FrozenKnight> mongy: nope, it's an onboard video card... it doesn't have proprietary drivers.
<piyushmishra> yeats: aocbox.co.cc this
<coz_> FrozenKnight,    sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<K9> What file hosting to save files is the best ? i need file storage for long time, i don't want that it'll delete files after 30 days. It can be and not for ubuntu only i ned just docs uploads
<optik> how do you add something to the default run level, like in gentoo the command for ssh was rc-update add sshd default
<mongy> Frozenball, still, plymoutb might not like it, try setting framebuffer
<coz_> FrozenKnight,   there is a line you can uncomment    #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<rs0832> aimio, did you get my message? sorry, it git fragmented because i hit return instead of the '
<mongy> plymouth*
<shinzu> Hi, I'm having problems configuring shares between ubuntu a windows, could anyone help?. I'm getting "Host seems to be down" but when I ping the windows box, it's returning packets
<coz_> FrozenKnight,   i would check in #grub channel to be sure   but I believe if you uncomment that you will disable grphical terminal
<FrozenKnight> Thanks coz_ :)
<mongy> sorry Fzozenball , was meant for FrozenKnight
<coz_> FrozenKnight,    you must also  do   sudo  update-grub2  before rebooting
<FrozenKnight> mongy: I think I do have framebuffer because the resolution is the monitors resolution while switching to tty1-6
<aimio> rs0832 i got it but i'm not sure how i can get to the boot menu etc, beacuse the kernal panic happens right at the start :S i have tried to press something to get into a shell etc or something to be able to type but no luck :S
<FrozenKnight> thanks coz_ ! :)
<optik> anyone?
<sacarlson> shinzu: maybe try install winbind package
<FrozenKnight> Thanks FrozenZall :D
<rs0832> aimio, you have single boot?
<mongy> aimio, hold shift
<rs0832> aimio, do ^^ and you should get grub
<shinzu> sacarlson: let me check that out
<von_Z> Hi! Does anyone know how to get DVD's playing on Xubuntu? Xine says that it wont play encrypted DVD!
<aimio> there i am in grub now :d
<aimio> happy times :D
<mongy> FrozenKnight, echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash   try that
<rs0832> aimio, k.. now type update-grub in the grub shell
<mongy> FrozenFire, sudo update-initramfs -u afterwards
<aimio> i get unknown command update-grub
<FKnight> mongy: it echoed FRAMEBUFFER=y
<aimio> :S
<mitandroid> HI :)
<mongy> FKnight, and added it to the file 'splash'
<shinzu> sacarlson: I have no idea what to do with that package
<FKnight> So that's what it was.
<optik> how do you add something to the default run level, like in gentoo the command for ssh was rc-update add sshd default
<sacarlson> shinzu: I thought all you had to do is install it?
<sacarlson> shinzu: do you use synaptic?
<rs0832> aimio, what about update-grub2?
<shinzu> sacarlson: I still get host down. By the way, I disabled the firewall on my windows box
<FKnight> and the second line might be a "patch" for the kernel? :)
<shinzu> sacarlson: I used aptitude
<sacarlson> shinzu: that should be fine
<aimio> rs0832, nope no luck same message.
<mongy> FKnight, ?  no it updates the initramfs, needed to boot.
<shinzu> sacarlson: Still getting host down when I try to mount it, any ideas?
<FKnight> mongy:  thanks :) bbs. :)
<sacarlson> shinzu: well winbind will only help ubuntu find the windows box.  when I have tried to connect to windows xp I need to have a windows account with a password to get it to work
<rs0832> aimio, try boot hd0,1
<rs0832> aimio, not sure but you can give it a shot
<shinzu> sacarlson: I do have the credentials, how do you connect to it
<aimio> rs0832, i get error: no loaded kernel :S
<rs0832> aimio, type ls and tell me the output
<sacarlson> shinzu: are you shareing the files from the windows account with the password?
<shinzu> Yes
<shinzu> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> shinzu: well I'm not a windows guy,  I share my files for windows users on my ubuntu
<aimio> rs0832, (hd0), (hd0,5), (hd0,1)
<Maahes> I'm having a weird problem with two programs in my shell. w3m closes the second I press a button when used to view any web page, but works perfectly fine in pager mode. links2 works fine if I call it directly, but I just installed a little wrapper script designed to feed arguments into a url before it launches, and now links2 behaves exactly like w3m (unless I start it directly)
<shinzu> sacarlson: Oh ok, thanks for the help anyway!
<PerSeL> hello, how to install google earth?
<compdoc> shinzu, when you try to open the windows share, are you using a username and password? does it ask for those?
<sacarlson> shinzu: I've had too many problems like you now have, and it has gotten worse in vista and win 7
<trojan_spike> PerSeL, google for the 'g-earth' for linux.. Or install worldwind from package manager << open source version ,, like G-earth>> :)
<rs0832> aimio, hmm this would be easier if you had a live cd :)
<michel_bonn> nabend @all
<aimio> rs0832, shall i fix one ?
<PerSeL> trojan_spike: I have tried that and installed it shown in ineternet programs but it's not working
<aimio> if you can wait ?.
<rs0832> aimio, if you can, sure
<aimio> ok, i will be back soon..
<trojan_spike> PerSeL, i must admit,, ive had that problem aswell,, the open source version works well tho..
<shinzu> compdoc: Here's what I did. I edited /etc/hosts and added the IP to the windows box with a name. I created a new directory to mount it on.  Then I edited fstab to be able to mount it, using cifspw for the credentials. Then I entered user/pwd in /etc/cifs (Which I specified in /etc/fstab). And I tried to mount it using sudo mount -a
<compdoc> shinzu, before doing all that, just select Places > COnnect to Server, and see if you can log on
<rany27> Hi. Im setting a new path PATH=/new/dir:$PATH so I can run exectuables with ''make'' from /new/dir but i get 127 not found on a specific file that is located in /new/dir. What can be the problem?
<PerSeL> trojan_spike: where can I find how to install the open source one?
<shinzu> compdoc: I tried to, but I'm unable through Connect to Server
<compdoc> then you have to fix that first
<novitololo> hi
<compdoc> the username and password you used exist on the win box?
<shinzu> Yes
<shinzu> compdoc: Yes
<john> how can u if at all install internet explorer on ubuntu
<mongy> john, wine and winetricks
<mod> happy new year all
<iceflatline> wine
<JasonSX> Happy New Year!
<compdoc> shinzu, on the win box, in properties for the local area network, is windows file sharing installed and active?
<trojan_spike> PerSeL, ubuntu software centre,, search 'worldwind' >> 3D Virtual globe
<john> ok thought so just wanted to make shue thanks
<mongy> john, playonlinux can also do the task
<mod> In the last few days when I do my first login after booting (10.10) my panels are gray and opaque, all my hot keys don't work.  If I log out and then back in, they work as expected once again
<john> cool
<PerSeL> trojan_spike: is it works as google earth?
<shinzu> compdoc: Yes, it's active
<rany27> Hi. Im setting a new path PATH=/new/dir:$PATH so I can run exectuables with ''make'' from /new/dir but i get 127 not found on a specific file that is located in /new/dir. What can be the problem?
<trojan_spike> PerSeL, pretty much,, no geo tag etc tho
<JasonSX> quit
<coz_> mod,   under circimstances like this... the first troubleshooting I would do is     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sacarlson> shinzu: after all that I missed what version the windows side is?
<mod> rany, did you export?
<rs0832> PerSeL, trojan_spike you need to install the 'lsb' package for google earth to work
<trojan_spike> PerSeL, u could always search the forum on how to get G-earth onto ubuntu BTW
<mod> coz.. yeah... he ok.  sounds like it came from updating/upgrading
<PerSeL> rs0832: how do I do that?
<trojan_spike> rs0832, lsb?
<Maahes> I'm having a weird problem with two programs in my shell. w3m closes the second I press a button when used to view any web page, but works perfectly fine in pager mode. links2 works fine if I call it directly, but I just installed a little wrapper script designed to feed arguments into a url before it launches, and now links2 behaves exactly like w3m (unless I start it directly)
<shinzu> sacarlson: Windows Xp =)
<compdoc> shinzu, in win XP, theres a thing called simple file sharing - you might google how to turn that off, and then google about sharing with windows XP
<mod> coz, oh hmm it might have started after adding getdeb
<piyushmishra> can anyone open bettercodes.org
<rs0832> PerSeL, trojan_spike yes... it is in synaptic... you can install from there (linux standard base/ packagename is lsb)
<em> is there an upstream kernel ppa?  I think I found a bug in the ubuntu kernel.
<compdoc> piyushmishra, yes
<KM0201> trojan_spike: only issue w/ Worldwind(at least for me) is it is considerably slower than google earth
<piyushmishra> compdoc: I can't. also can't open jquery.com. is there facebook connect on that site?
<trojan_spike> rs0832, that should surely come installed already
<compdoc> no idea
<PerSeL> rs0832: lsb-base is installed on my ubuntu
<rs0832> PerSeL, trojan_spike well, it didnt.. for me and 2 other guys.. installing it worked for all 3 of us
<piyushmishra> compdoc: why can't I visit sites?
<mod> mx.archive.ubuntu.com always fail to resolve on apt-get update
<rs0832> PerSeL, what about lsb?
<compdoc> piyushmishra, you cant on ubuntu or on the win box?
<compdoc> ooops
<KM0201> PerSeL: you need lsb-core   that's what makes google earthw ork
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  I can't on ubuntu
<compdoc> sorry - got you confused for a sec
<shinzu> compdoc: Simple file sharing is turned off from before
<TyrantElf> How do I get HDMI video to work? I'm using a radeon HD 4670 graphics card and everything shows up until the x server starts, and then the HDMI output stops
<PerSeL> rs0832 KM0201 ok Installing now
<rs0832> PerSeL, trojan_spike what KM0201 said exactly... lsb installs lsb-core as a dependancy
<KM0201> PerSeL: it should work fine after you instal that.
<KM0201> rs0832: i don't know if it installs it as a dependency, but i know google earth depends on lsb-core
<trojan_spike> KM0201, ty
<kleopatra> Hallo ich habe eben Ubuntu 10.10 64bit auf meinem Rechenr installiert, leider kann ich nun Windows nicht mehr starten, es erscheint kein Auswahlmenu am Anfang. WIe kann ich das beheben?
<rs0832> KM0201, right , well it did for me anyway :)
<KM0201> !de | kleopatra
<ubottu> kleopatra: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<compdoc> piyushmishra, open a terminal window, and type: sudo route -n
<piyushmishra> compdoc: yup done
<kleopatra> in english: i just installed u 10.10 64bit on my system. now my windows will not start anymore no menu from which i could choose appears at startup. What should i do?
<ge2x> hey there! where did the irc client from Ubuntu 10.10 go?
<rs0832> KM0201, or was it the other way round o.o... now i'm confused :D... will check again
<rany27> Im setting a new path PATH=/newfolder/:$PATH and export it. I run make in order to comile some program and i get 127 not found for a specific file that is located under /newfolder. What can be the problem?
<Flatz> OK noob question here.  I've installed various versions of Ubuntu from 6 on up to my current 10.04.  I don't understand why some installs allow me to view all windows shares on my local network (very basic home network) and some like current when I choose windows netwrok, I get nothing.  I've never user Samba
<KM0201> ge2x: it's not included anymore... you can install it from the repos... empathy is the default chat/irc client.. even though it sucks for irc.
<josh1> I am currently using pulseaudio to change the playback device from my internal speakers to a bluetooth device. Is there anything easier to use than the pulseaudio volume control app?
<compdoc> piyushmishra, the bottom line should have a ip address, which is your gateway - is it there? what is the ip address?
<piyushmishra> kleopatra: I https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  yes its there
<compdoc> shinzu, your problem is your windows sharing setup. if you right click the shared folder and get properties, theres a Permissions button - is there??
<KM0201> rs0832: :), like i said, i'm not sure which is which, just know that lsb-core is absolutely required for google earth.
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  its 117.200.224.1
<raptured> Hi I am running Ubuntu 10.10 from the alternate install cd and I did a system updated. After the system update the transition to the screen saver is not smooth. The screen blinks/flickers into the screen saver. Does anyone have any idea why this transition is not smooth anymore? I did disable Compiz but it made no difference
<^Phantom^> How do I nab a screenshot of just one window.
<ge2x> Hey guys! When building binutils I get Error 2. Should this happen?
<^Phantom^> I can't seem to get anything but the entire desktop.
<kleopatra> piyushmishra: dont want to recover ubuntu want to recover windows
<compdoc> piyushmishra, you dont use a router or modem?
<shinzu> compdoc: Yep, I just checked the permissions and they are all fine, I don't have a clue what's going on
<country0129> Thought I'd come back, and if anyone tried to help me with my networking problem Ubuntu/Windows 7, I fixed it.
<piyushmishra> kleopatra: its almost the same process
<KM0201> kleopatra: well, firsst the easy step, type 'sudo update-grub"in a terimnal
<piyushmishra> compdoc: I use a modem
<compdoc> shinzu, in the permissions button, thre should be just one user: Everyone
<rs0832> KM0201, yes me too. but i do agree with you about lsb-core.. i am sure thats what the dependancy is.. oh and Happy New Year
<compdoc> and Everyone should have the 3 choices checked
<kleopatra> KM0201: done now: but no windows found
<piyushmishra> compdoc: but its not an issue with that am sure coz I use windows also on the same machine and that connects easily to all those sites
<KM0201> rs0832: lol, likewise... by the way, the guy w/ the broadcom problem that was here yesterday.. i think you were here for part of it... it was a router problem..lol, he PM'd me, and we reset his router and went through setting everything up and it worked perfectly
<kleopatra> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<kleopatra> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<compdoc> piyushmishra, is the modem a bridge? you seem to be using real ip addresses, rather than private IP addresses.
<kleopatra> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<kleopatra> ls: Zugriff auf /media/2262053D62051767/boot
<FloodBot4> kleopatra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> kleopatra: i trust you when you say its not there..
<rs0832> KM0201, ah ok.. thats great :)
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  yup the modem's a bridge I dial from my pc
<compdoc> piyushmishra, then whats the gateway IP on the windows machine?
<shinzu> compdoc: There's one, It has full access
<KM0201> rs0832: if i had to guess, he had MAC filtering on, but he lost his password to log into the router, thus requiring the reset to get everything to co-operate
<moos> f.u.k u
<compdoc> piyushmishra, ok, so youre machines use static ips from your isp
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  you mean the ip of my router/modem in my local network?
<mongy> !language | moos
<ubottu> moos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KM0201> kleopatra: did you install grub on the MBR?
<kleopatra> well what could i do? resuld of parted -l   : http://pastebin.com/0eyZ8sr8
<^Phantom^> hey, I have good news
<rs0832> KM0201, oh ok.. i asked him about it but i dont know if it was me, i couldnt get him to understand what i meant :).. but
<^Phantom^> I have put some of my christmas money away into a "RAM fund"
<kleopatra> KM0201: dont even know how to do this
<^Phantom^> When I have enough saved up, I'll get the new ram
<^Phantom^> and ubuntu will go on my laptop ^_^
<compdoc> piyushmishra, you dont use a private lan subnet like 192.168.0.0/24 ?
<piyushmishra> compdoc: not static actually we get a new one after each reconnection but yup you can access me directly form that ip
<moos> why red
<KM0201> rs0832: yeah, it was easy once we got into his router, then set everything up again.
<compdoc> piyushmishra, is the subnet address the same on both machines?
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  my router ip is 192.168.7.1 and my pc ip is 192.168.1.119
<compdoc> see, thats weird
<KM0201> kleopatra: well, it looks like your xp partition is still there.
<rs0832> KM0201, k good thing it's finally solved.. i don't even remember where i left off with him :D
<KM0201> lol.. he was here a while, might have been one of your all nighters
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  both machines as in my router and my pc both are 255.255.0.0
<rs0832> KM0201, now i have to figure out whats up with my cable
<kleopatra> just going for reboot lets see what happens
<compdoc> if thats the case, your pc should not be using 117.200.224.1 as a gateway
<compdoc> 255.255.0.0 is odd too
<compdoc> the router ip should be the gateway address on all machines
<rs0832> KM0201, yes he was :) .. i really think these companies should have more support for drivers for their devices... his router manual and drivers were only for a very old version of ubuntu
<piyushmishra> compdoc: windows is on the same machine I access it with reboot- grub and I have put the router ip in gateway for the DSL connection where I dial am not sure why its not using that ip
<KM0201> rs0832: yup...
<compdoc> oooh - its dual boot?
<compdoc> I thought you had two seperate computers
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  I see 4 destination-gateway and in first 117.200.224.1 n gateway 0.0.0.0
<piyushmishra> last one is just the opposite
<piyushmishra> second destination is 169.254.0.0 n gateway0.0.0.0
<piyushmishra> third 192.168.0.0 n gateway 0.0.0.0
<piyushmishra> compdoc^
<compdoc> thats seems all wrong
<tonsofpcs> very wrong.
<piyushmishra> compdoc: how do I fix it? and lol I use rest of the internet with those settings including this chat
<shubbar> where can i get someone to configure an ubuntu server for me?
<KM0201> kleopatra: did it work?
<rs0832> hmm i thought that the 117.200 range was for external ip;s
<nickel1010> Would anyone mind helping me with installing proprietary wireless drivers via the terminal?
<compdoc> piyushmishra, can you boot into the windows OS and log back in here?
<piyushmishra> the last one is destination 0.0.0.0 and gateway 117.20.224.1
<compdoc> its dual boot, yes?
<Dr_Willis> nickel1010:  theres the jockey-text tool that might automate that for you.
<qwd> When starting Ubuntu I have to type in a password to unlock gnome keyring(?), is there a way to have it unlocked right away?
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  I can but I gotta install IRC client on win
<nickel1010> Jockey-Text tool?
<shinzu> I'm still getting "mount error(112): Host is down". But I can ping fine.. I don't understand
<Dr_Willis> qwd:  system -> preferances -> passwords and enc. right click on login. s4et a blank password
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  is there any web client for irc?
<Dr_Willis> qwd:  or if ya cant find the icon. run 'seahorse'
<compdoc> piyushmishra, well, log into windows, and open a dos windows and type:  ipconfig /all
<compdoc> then come back
<qwd> Dr_Willis: no not for login, it's for unlocking the keyring containing saved passwords
<Dr_Willis> qwd:  yes... this IS for teh keyring password..
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  ok I'll keep that data
<qwd> Dr_Willis: ah, thanks :)
<compdoc> make sure you can surf ect while in windows
<compdoc> make sure your internet works, I mean
<piyushmishra> compdoc: I can lol :) yes
<nickel1010> Would it be allright to ask for some assistance concerning the latest XBMC Live distro? Considering it's based on Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> nickel1010:  they should have their own support channels and forums..
<Dr_Willis> nickel1010:  since we have no idea what changes they have done to the ubuntu core.
<PerSeL> KM0201: thanks everything is working now
<shinzu> How can be so hard to share files..
<compdoc> heh
<compdoc> sorry it hard
<KM0201> PerSeL: no prob.. google would have turned that one up pretty quick though... i've dealt w/ it quite a few times.
<sda1986> salve! I have a question, I started a program on terminal with & at the end, now if i close the terminal my program die, how can I de-attach the son process from father process?
<tim> hi, after a hard freeze, i cannot boot my workstation any more. the last message is: EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: error=remount-ro
<compdoc> tim, ouch
<^Phantom^> is there any way to permanently disable update manager
<^Phantom^> it's useless and won't install updates for me
<FrozenKnight> Thanks KM0201 mongy . It works now.
<tim> compdoc: that's what i thought as well :/
<rs0832> sda1986, :) it is called a child process and parent process.. you can run the program by pressing alt-f2 and running the command from there..
<mongy> ^Phantom^,  startup applications, untick
<^Phantom^> Sweet, thankies.
<^Phantom^> I don't really have use for it in my VM, per se
<ulk> salut
<sda1986> rs0832, but if the process you have to start is gnome-panel you cannot, so i start it from terminal with & at the end and then i do "disown"
<sda1986> rs0832,  so i can close the terminal without kill the son
<aimio> rs0832, i am back, i have a live cd ready now.
<Auriga> Howdy...
<Auriga> Anyone using Slitaz in a VirtualBox setup?
<piyushmishra> compdoc: I booted into windows twice n tried that
<compdoc> piyushmishra, place in http://pastebin.com/
<rs0832> aimio, ok have you booted into it?
<compdoc> the results of ipconfig /all
<sherry> I recently installed 10.10 on Toshiba Satellite A215-S5849 with the ath5k wireless and encountered a bug where it will not find or connect to wireless networks and I get an error about "gain calibration timeout" on the console. Looks like bug #610440 to me. Can anyone suggest a work around, or the most recent version that is working on this wireless chipset?
<sda1986> rthanks
<evon> I set up a flexshare in clearos that I am able to access via windows network in nautilus.  However I would like to mount this share into a directory so that other programs can access the files over the network.  For example,  openoffice cannot navigate the network folder right.  I would like it and other programs to be able to
<piyushmishra> compdoc: it's the same thing there too just the ip changes like I said but its always the same thing ip is the default agteway though I see 2 DNS ips also which aren't here on ubuntu
<evon> I set up a flexshare in clearos that I am able to access via windows network in nautilus.  However I would like to mount this share into a directory so that other programs can access the files over the network.  For example,  openoffice cannot navigate the network folder right.  I would like it and other programs to be able to.
<compdoc> you do need the dns servers
<rs0832> aimio, boot into it and mount you the partition where ubuntu is installed
<aimio> yeah i get the welcome page try or install ubuntu etc etc..
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  am back on ubuntu and so can't pastebin but I remember the ips if you want
<Waligrucha> elo
<compdoc> well, whats the ip address, the gateway address, the subnet address, and the dns addresses on the windows box. thats all I was looking for
<Waligrucha> chuje\
<a_> :D
<Waligrucha> jestescie?
<Waligrucha> www.redtube.com
<a_> nie kurwa, nie ma nas
<Waligrucha> fap fap fap
<piyushmishra> compdoc ip n gateway was 117.200.255.85 once and 224.13 the second time
<a_> a
<Waligrucha> c
<a_> na redtube nadal jest świąteczne logo?
<Waligrucha> chuje pedalki
<Waligrucha> wpierdola chcecie?
<xangua> Waligrucha: stop that
<a_> tak kurwa
<Waligrucha> bo co kurwa?
<Waligrucha> synku
<Waligrucha> jebane
<compdoc> the second time? it shows two gateways?
<Waligrucha> skurwiele
<FloodBot4> Waligrucha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Waligrucha> fuck you!
<rs0832> Waligrucha, proszę nie spam tutaj
<rs0832> Listen
<piyushmishra> compdoc: no I booted into windows twice by mistake
<xangua> !ops | Waligrucha
<ubottu> Waligrucha: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Waligrucha> fucking noobs
<a_> kurwa, zajebisty ping masz
<Auriga> Lol...
<Waligrucha> gupie noby
<a_> dleczego ich wyzywasz od chujów?
<Auriga> Waligrucha you don't happen to be using Slitaz do you?
<Waligrucha> bo nimi jestescie :D
<piyushmishra> compdoc: how do we mute this guy? Waligrucha
<Tm_T> Waligrucha: a_: stop now
<a_> ja wiem, że to pedały, ale czym cię tak rozwścieczyli?
<Waligrucha> a tak pozatym to mnie dziewczyna rzucila
<compdoc> well, thats fine, I still need to know exactly: whats the ip address, the gateway address, the subnet address, and the dns addresses on the windows box. use http://pastebin.com/ and /sg me the url if you dont want everyone to know
<Amaranth> English only here please.
<Waligrucha> i sie wyzywam:)
<a_> współczuję :)
<Waligrucha> fuck english polish rox
<compdoc> */msg me I meant
<evon> Amaranth: are you able to help me?
<a_> ojoj...
<a_> a tak miło było
<kleopatra> omniuni: dont knwo what to do ...
<rs0832> evon, do you need help?
<campbellgolf> in xchat, is there a way I can see my previous chat history for my current tunning session?
<evon> rs0832: I set up a flexshare in clearos that I am able to access via windows network in nautilus.  However I would like to mount this share into a directory so that other programs can access the files over the network.  For example,  openoffice cannot navigate the network folder right.  I would like it and other programs to be able to
<campbellgolf> .. sp.. running session
<Amaranth> evon: If nautilus sees the share openoffice should be able to access it via a folder in ~/.gvfs/
<Amaranth> evon: gvfs sets up fuse mounts in ~/.gvfs/ for everything you mount in nautilus that isn't a normal filesystem
<IdleOne> campbellgolf: in xchat, Settings > Prefs > Logging check the box Display scroll back from previous session.
<guntbert> campbellgolf: and you can set xchat to log channels
<The_Maverick> hello im having some trouble playing movies. think anyone can help?
<campbellgolf> IdleOne thanks again
<IdleOne> campbellgolf: sure thing
<campbellgolf> guntbert got it! thnx
<guntbert> campbellgolf: :)
<bonjoyee> The_Maverick: what trouble? please explain
<aimio> rs0832, i think i have mounted the drive, what should i do know ?
<shinzu> compdoc: I set up an ubuntu share and it works
<rs0832> aimio, check if you have more than one kernel in /boot
<IdleOne> campbellgolf: if you want your logs to be saved Network/year/month/day use %n/%Y/%m/%d/%c.log
<The_Maverick> i have the restricted extras and vlc and neither of them will play movies
<rs0832> aimio, the kernels have their version in the file names..
<Spoon37> sosad... HoN doesn't support Intel gfx cards
<aimio> i have one generic and the other is candela..
<bonjoyee> The_Maverick: did u try playing those movies from terminal? any errors?
<rs0832> aimio, you can ls the directory and paste i
<The_Maverick> bonjoyee not sure how to do that
<campbellgolf> IdleOne looks like default %b %d %H:%M:%S  will work
<bonjoyee> The_Maverick: try vlc /path/to/movie.avi from a terminal
<IdleOne> campbellgolf: whatever you prefer :)
<compdoc> shinzu, yeah, its a windows sharing problem, and I dont have a windows xp box to test with. you have to solve that in a windows xp help channel
<The_Maverick> bonjoyee why would opening the movie through vlc and opening it through a terminal be different?
<campbellgolf> anyone work with a BitNami NATIVE install?
<rs0832> The_Maverick, you get error output in a terminal if any.. you dont get it otherwise
<trojan_spike> The_Maverick, what format is the movie?
<bonjoyee> The_Maverick: through a terminal..you can find some debug messages
<campbellgolf> I've ran the installer.bin and went through the wizard setup for subversion..
<Barami> Hello :)
<campbellgolf> but nothing show up when I run the command "svn --version"
<evon> Amaranth:  where is that directory. Openoffice was just an example. other programs can't see the mount
<campbellgolf> or subversion --version
<evon> Amaranth:  where is the gvfs directory?
<Barami> Who know about rhythmbox with music player device?
<Amaranth> evon: ~/.gvfs/
<The_Maverick> bonjoyee idk. how do i check? is it filesystem type?
<Barami> I want to change bitrate while converting music.
<evon> Amaranth:  ~?
<numberto> Hello everybody, I have an Acer netbook with 160 gigs of storage. The problem is that I can access only 150G the other 10G have the back of windows (by default).  And there is not a single program under ubuntu which found it. (well fdisk sees 160 gigs but not that hidden partition).
<Amaranth> evon: ~ means your home directory, something like /home/evon/
<evon> Amaranth: oh ok thanks
<Amaranth> evon: so /home/evon/.gvfs/ (the . makes it a hidden directory, you need to make the file browser in your app show hidden files)
<TyrantElf> Hello everyone, can I have some help getting HDMI video to work? I'm using a radeon HD 4670 graphics card and everything shows up until the x server starts, and then the HDMI output stops
<The_Maverick> bonjoyee now it works for absolutely no reason at all what so ever in vlc
<evon> Amaranth: thanks got it done.
<rs0832> bonjoyee, did the demultiplexer work out for you?
<evon> numberto: I would leave that hidden partition alone
<evon> numberto: just in case you want to go back to windows
<evon> numberto: or want to sell it
<bonjoyee> rs0832: nope..actually the files so huge..it just stalls the system
<evon> numberto: But gparted will see and let you edit the partition
<rs0832> bonjoyee, oh im sorry about that
<evon> numberto: But again 10gig isn't that much, I personally would leave it alone
<Barami> Who can teach me a way of changing bitrate when transfer music to mp3 device?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: also ...what demux will do is give me separate audio/video streams right?
<rs0832> bonjoyee, yes, if the mpg you got is muxed
<bonjoyee> rs0832: but what i want is to detect scene changes and split the video at that point...and repeat the process for the entire file
<numberto> evon: you are right, but I guess it is slightly corrupted. Because when I were using windows (when I bought it) I found a program that found it and I guess it corrupted it. Now under my windows I cannot even use it to repair my system -  so there is no need for it.
<rs0832> bonjoyee, since you mentioned that it still had the metadata, i suggested it
<TyrantElf> HELLO!! can I have a little help?
<rs0832> bonjoyee, scene changes?
<evon> numberto: LOL. ok then. I've used Gparted before and it sees the partition but I admit that I've never tried to edit it. Try Gparted and see what happens
<sherry> What is the most recent version working on AR5XXX wireless chipsets? Do I need to go back to 10.04 to get a working ath5k, or is there a kernel available in 10.10 that works with this chipset?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: yes..as i said the huge video file is actually a number of smaller video files merged during the recovery..
<rs0832> bonjoyee, yep.. btw, did it actually finish the recovery completely?
<numberto> evon: Gparted does not see it
<bonjoyee> rs0832: so if a software can detect scene changes...that can help ..is suppose..
<rs0832> bonjoyee, what kind of (scene) changes?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: yes it did..it scanned the entire 30gb hdd of the handycam..and produced a 27gb mpeg video!
<evon> numberto: sudo fdisk -l?
<porkchop_> why do i keep getting this message?
<porkchop_> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release.gpg
<porkchop_>   Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ThomasB2k> I get that too, porkchop_
<rs0832> porkchop_, change your dns servers :D
<porkchop_> how do i change my dns server?
<rs0832> porkchop_, ThomasB2k in /etc/resolv.conf change the line:nameserver x.x.x.x to nameserver 208.67.222.222
<ThomasB2k> what IP is that to?
<ThomasB2k> and thanks
<Spoon37> away reason: food [amsg]
<rs0832> porkchop_, ThomasB2k x.x.x.x means the ip address that is already in the file. replace it with 208.67.222.222
<ThomasB2k> Yes, thanks rs0832, I figured that
<rs0832> ThomasB2k, that is the ip for a dns server
<rs0832> ThomasB2k, are you using comcast?
<Gunni> hey since i did an update i keep getting "No init found. Try passing initÖ bootarg.
<ThomasB2k> No, I'm using a Tier 2 ISP from AT&T, rs0832
<wildc4rd> afternoon/evening all!
<rs0832> ThomasB2k, hmm ok.. still, you can try the change. it should work
<Gunni> what can i do?
<ThomasB2k> Thank you rs0832, i'm assuming I have to restart before it makes the change.
<JackOfHearts> any one got problems with flash + chrome ?
<rs0832> ThomasB2k, i doubt it.. try it out first to see if it worked. if it doesnt, then restart
<JackOfHearts> with ubu 10.10
<porkchop_> Thanks rs0832 :-)
<rs0832> porkchop_, :) yw
<bonjoyee> rs0832: have u noticed when playing a file in mplayer...through a terminal...it displays time as A: and V: for audio/video streams?
<ThomasB2k> It worked :), only an error with a covergloobus PPA now. Thank you.
<porkchop_> is flash any better on 32 bit?
<rs0832> ThomasB2k, :)
<rs0832> bonjoyee, hmm i havent used mplayer more than once.. why?
<Nephy> hey ..got a crappy problem , I had debian on my pc and tried to install ubuntu,I got an error so i had to reboot the pc and now when i hit try ubuntu or install after a few second it stucks
<porkchop_> every time i try to go full screen on a video it freezes but continues to play audio
<numberto> evon: it still does not show it -  http://pastebin.com/SPr4zUpp
<JackOfHearts> porkchop_:  on my  32 bit chrome and flash works rly crap
<Nephy> the thing is now i cant get past the grub
<Nephy> any suggestions what i can to do get past grub rescue ?
<JackOfHearts> nephyr what couse problems ?
<porkchop_> hmmm...guess we will never have decent flash support in Linux
<rs0832> Nephy, what is the error?
<Nephy> I dont know ..it just stucks
<avg_guy> whats the command to see what drive is what in the terminal?
<bonjoyee> rs0832: when I play this file in terminal using mplayer....it displays the times for that clip...then resets to 0 for the next one...that means mplayer somehow detects that this huge file actuall contains small individual files..
<quebecois> Quelqu'un parle français?
<rs0832> porkchop_, which version are you using?
<Nephy> I just have to get past the grub to windows
<rs0832> bonjoyee, yes :) thats the reason i suggested the demuxer actually
<bonjoyee> rs0832: i just wonder if i can use this ability of mplayer to  split the files..!
<This_Guy> What exactly do the colors in bash indicate? Sorry if I'm not in the right area to be asking this :|
<JackOfHearts> rs0832:  i got flash non free latest and still chrome and flash crashing on most video players like flplayer or whatever
<JackOfHearts>  when i make fullscreen
<JackOfHearts> its strange enveer before got such problems with flash
<rs0832> JackOfHearts, 64 bit?
<{> hi everybosy
<JackOfHearts> rs0832: 32
<JackOfHearts> bit
<porkchop_> rs0932 have used 64 bit square, but they discontinued that....I think Chromium comes with 32 flash no?
<rs0832> JackOfHearts, which version?
<KM0201> thank goodness, that was the most annoying username ever
<TyrantElf> I'm try to set up dual monitors with the HDMI and VGA outputs on my graphics card and i'm having some touble, can someone help?
<guntbert> This_Guy: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/where-is-color-of-ls-command-defined.html
<TyrantElf> I'm using a radeon HD 4670 graphics card and everything shows up until the x server starts, and then the HDMI output stops.  Does anyone know how to get it to work?
<Nephy> no one knows how i can get past the grub rescue ?
<JackOfHearts> rs0832: 10.1.102
<rs0832> porkchop_, discontinued? i dont think so.. but if you are using 64bit ubuntu, i suggest using 64bit flashplayer..
<rs0832> JackOfHearts, hmm i havent experienced this.. but i guess you can try updating it if there is an update
<daxt> who is running xen on ubuntu desktop ?
<JackOfHearts> rs0832: + google chrome 10.0.612
<Gunni> hey since i did an update i keep getting "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<JackOfHearts> i got system up to date
<porkchop_> rs0832 i looked up 64 bit native flash in linux and adobe site says it is no longer supporting the project at this time
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: flash 64bit square is certainly available..im using the preview 3..
<This_Guy> guntbert, Thanks. I should have searched longer.
<MrUnagi> how can i block sftp access
<porkchop_> bonjoyee can you link that?
<daxt> anybody using xen on ubuntu desktop ?
<guntbert> This_Guy: no problem :)
<rs0832> porkchop_, ^^ the 'square' replaced the 64 bit version but it is still there
<home-alone> hi . i am looking for a simple video editing app
<Auriga> Daxt, who isn't using Ubuntu?
<TyrantElf> My grandma could help me more than you people.....
<Auriga> ... On, not or... Sorry I can't read english...
<porkchop_> thanks rs0832
<rs0832> home-alone, you can use an nle like pitivi or avidemux
<rs0832> TyrantElf, :)
<{maste-server}> somebode using ipcoop?|
<daxt> Auriga , i want to install xen hypervisor on my ubuntu desktop , coz i am fed up with VirtualBox
<daxt> who can help me out in this case ?
<TyrantElf> rs0832, yeah, really funny...
<rs0832> TyrantElf, please have patience.. maybe no one here has an answer... i know i dont
<Auriga> What's wrong with VB?
<home-alone> I need it to add subtitle mix music to YT upload
<rs0832> porkchop_, :)
<daxt> xen is more efficient than VB , and VB is owned by Oracle
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<{maste-server}> :))))
<Auriga> Oh you want to create a server?
<TyrantElf> rs0832, I've asked about 5 times over the day and your the first person to respond at all....
<Auriga> I am now just looking at the Xen page...
<MrUnagi> i am beginning to think chrooting sftp is impossible
<porkchop_> bonjoyee Thanks!
<Auriga> & Daxt you don't like Oracle?
<piyushmishra> compdoc: its ubuntu for sure I changed my modem to router mode and now I can open the sites
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: :)
<daxt> Auriga , as well as closed source software :D
<Auriga> Ah okay, I see where you are coming from now.
<Auriga> Then you despise Microsoft then?
<rs0832> TyrantElf, well, i guess none of the guys who know about that stuff were online today.,. i think there are some who know about it... but havent seen them online today
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: verify both motitors (each at the time) with xserver, establish what mode will you use, and is supported by driver, hook up second sceen.
<aimio> rs0832, http://pastebin.com/vvYzF2qz (boot ls)...
<rs0832> TyrantElf, ah there is one of them :)
<daxt> Auriga i only want to use Open Source as much as possible
<evon> numberto. sorry man I have no idea then.  Only thing i can think of is to try see the partition by using a bootcd like systemrescuecd
<TyrantElf> by verify you mean?
<{maste-server}> hi everibody
<karthick87> I am using ubuntu 10.04 but about me says that i am running 11.04..Why ??
<porkchop_> Bonjoyee, where do i place the .so file? sorry, i'm a newb
<Auriga> Daxt, I am trying to do the same thing.
<daxt> Auriga that is good for humanity :D
<compdoc> piyushmishra, keep it that way - router mode is safer
<Auriga> Daxt I just recently moved my torrenting to Linux.
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: connect, start system, check available setting (resolution  etc)
<rs0832> aimio, hmm try update-grub
<Auriga> Next step is work out how to play games in Linux...
<compdoc> there is no advantage to bridge mode
<KM0201> karthick87: it's an error.... run lsb_release -a in terminal, and it will show what you're using
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: ~/.mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<daxt> i dont play games :D
<Auriga> Then you are missing out...
<dougl> TyrantElf, what are you trying to do? and is your grandmother here?
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  :( I could play no nat aoc on bridge mode
<Auriga> Are you too old for games?
<karthick87> KM0201: Is it a bug??
<rs0832> bonjoyee, maybe you are right about the mplayer... i'll check and let you know if i find anything
<orbisvicis> whats ubuntu's /boot/vmlinu*** called, out of curiosity ?
<TyrantElf> dougl, verry funny, and I'm trying to get dual monitors to work
<shcherbak> dougl: she is having a nap
<bonjoyee> rs0832: thanks:)
<porkchop_> bonjoyee can i also replace this in chromium?
<KM0201> karthick87: no.. somehow the wrong "about" got put into 10.04 and 10.10...
<rs0832> bonjoyee, :)
<MagicJ> I need to be able to re-boot an unattended machine ona regular basis - so, I put shutdown -r 1 in the crontab for the root - it does not work - why not
<Auriga> Daxt have you been to chris pirillo for help?
<country0129> Ubuntu connected to a Windows7Pro machine via wireless network.  All working except printing.  Samba4 installed.  Otion to "Windows Printer via Samba" not in New Printer dialog choices.  Printer is Canon IP1800, connected via USB to Windows machine.  What do I need to do to print from Ubuntu?
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: do you have ati diver or open?
<dougl> TyrantElf, what kind of video cards do you have?
<Auriga> Daxt have you been to chris pirillo for help?
<TyrantElf> shcherbak, I have checked what both say, but my 22" led tv that I want to hook up with hdmi is shown as a 7"
<numberto> evon: thanks, it is not problem. It is just google didn't give me an answer and I wanted to ask if anybody knew.
<MagicJ> please ignore my previous question - /sbin/shutdown did it
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: the last time i tried chromium..it detected the flash player automatically when placed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<daxt> Auriga nope , i could not find help there
<Auriga> Usual thing...
<TyrantElf> dougi, a radeon HD 4670 using non-proprietary drivers
<Auriga> Chris Pirillo is harder than IRC...
<compdoc> piyushmishra, everything works other than those two sites. I wouldnt know what else to look for. Bridge mode is a security risk - anyone can connect directly to your PC
<orbisvicis> can someone tell me what the file in /boot starting with "vmlinu" is called (full name) ?
<Auriga> Plus they are fanboys too...
<orbisvicis> since it differs from distro to distro ?
<compdoc> piyushmishra, just switch modes when you want to play the game
<rs0832> aimio, did you run update-grub
<rs0832> ?
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: not screen size, resolution like 1600X900
<piyushmishra> compdoc: I won't use the bridge mode now but how do I get cloaked?
<compdoc> router mode protects you with nat and maybe a firewall, if the modem has it
<aimio> rs0832, i get error: cannot find a device for "/" is dev/mounted?). but it's mounted on dev/sda1.. :S
<Nephy> Some help please , how can i get past the grub rescue if the install cd doesnt work and i only have windows installed atm?
<piyushmishra> compdoc: not two sites I can now use fb connect on all sites. earlier sites with fb login check were gone
<porkchop_> bonjoyee awesome, thanks again
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: with open drivers it is going to be... is randr working with your card?
<TyrantElf> shcherbak, The resolutions on the hdmi go up tp 1080p and the VGA goes up to 1020*768.
<dougl> TyrantElf, sorry I have no experience with the ati but I did the same thing with my tv... ubuntu on one machine on one input of the tv and osx on another machine to a different input on the tv... was just plug and play with a little point and click in an nvidia settings app on the ubuntu
<Auriga> Nephy you could remove the hd if it is for data recovery...
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: it worked? 32 or 64bit?
<compdoc> bridge mode is only useful if you use a static IP, and even then, you should have a router with nat connected to the modem
<rs0832> aimio, can you pastebin /boot/grib/grub.cfg?
<aimio> one sec
<rs0832> aimio, k
<compdoc> piyushmishra, whats fb connect?
<country0129> Help with network printing?
<mneptok> compdoc: bridged mode is also useful if you have a more featureful router behind the modem.
<porkchop_> bonjoyee 64 bit, yes works
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: i am afraid that would be max on this driver, if there is ati stuff use it to compare, if not check for randr and twinview on open-source driver.
<piyushmishra> compdoc: facebook login . sites that used facebook login weren't loading. now they are. strange enough, I was able to use facebook
<bonjoyee> porkchop_: ok...glad to help:)
<piyushmishra> mneptok:  mine went featureless :P
<aimio> rs0832, http://pastebin.com/rfNwm12E
<evon> numberto. as a last effort try the gparted or clonezilla live CD
<Guest58991> is there  a prob with the 10.10 network - tried kubuntu and ubuntu  and a distro based on it and can't connect eth0 or wlan0
<compdoc> piyushmishra, do you use facebook apps? have you accepted any from friends?
<kmck> Hello! I'm back and have another question, if i would like to change my splash screen do i just save a .jpg photo to /lib/plymouth/themes and then run the terminal with the sudo command?
<mneptok> piyushmishra: ummm .... happy new year?
<KM0201> Guest58991: sounds like it's not recognizing your devices for whatever reason...
<country0129> Guest59~:  What kind of network are you trying to connect to?
<piyushmishra> compdoc:  I use very few apps and am trying to build my first one
<piyushmishra> mneptok: happy new year :)
<JackOfHearts> btw  any way to run manta webcam ?
<Guest58991> KM0201: it does an i can contact AP (router) just not outside it -- all other computers work
<compdoc> any facebook apps are a security risk - they suck your info
<rs0832> aimio, dont you get the all those options on your boot menu?
<shcherbak> kmck: i do not think it is tan simple
<shcherbak> *that*
<KM0201> Guest58991: then my first thought would be something inside the router that is not allowing it out...
<kmck> shcherbak: do you know how to do it?
<Auriga> Kmck there is an app that allows you to do it I think...
<piyushmishra> compdoc: I am making an app so I can see the amount of data they can take out and now I read all requested permissions and not give away anything
<compdoc> good luck with that
<kmck> Auriga: do you know the app name?
<country0129> Guest58991:  What KIND OF NETWORK are you trying to connect to?  I've had similar problems now fixed.
<aimio> yeah i think i do i am not sure.
<Guest58991> KM0201: no every other computer can use it
<aimio> rs0832, shall i try ?
<KM0201> Guest58991: now thats for your ethernet.... your wireless could be a whole other issue.
<Auriga> no, just looking for it...
<KM0201> Guest58991: so?
<piyushmishra> compdoc: lol I don't use a lot of apps so its :)
<rs0832> aimio, hold on
<TyrantElf> shchbaker, 1080p is the resolution I want, but There is no hdmi video.
<Auriga> Kmck... Splash Screen... lol
<Guest58991> KM0201: then it's not th router
<Auriga> Go to the Software center...
<ryan_languagelab> is it possible to tell compiz to not touch an application (in this emacs.... I am getting the window rendered like http://www2.ryankaskel.com/misc/ubuntu/strange_emacs_lines_20110101.png
<shcherbak> kmck: i am not using plymouth, so no. But there is severals HOw to's on forum and other sites on subject.
<dissillusioned> I'm a fervent believer in the concept behind Linus based operating systems & have tried 3 times over the last 15  years to use one, but everytime I'm confronted by just too many problems, which I don't have with Windows, this time round is no exception, so I'll be reluctantly going back to it once again but with a difference, I've discovered Sandiebox, it offers a degree of safety that means I can use the best of Linux (Firefo
<KM0201> Guest58991: i'm amazed you needed to come here, you have all the answers(for what its worth,d ealt w/ this yesterday, and it WAS the router)
<JackOfHearts> lsusb shows Bus 002 Device 002: ID 18ec:3188 Arkmicro Technologies Inc.  so its detected but still cheese dotn show anything same skype
<shcherbak> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Nubulis> Hello, I'm running kubuntu 10.10 I'm having problems with plasma desktop, and plasmoids. Any suggestions?
<dissillusioned> Media monkey, VLC, Messenger
<Auriga> Kmck did you see the message through all of that?
<rs0832> aimio,  open the grub.cfg file as root
<Nubulis> plasma and plasmoids are completely unresponsive
<TyrantElf> shchbaker, I don't get what your saying.   The proprietary driver wasn't helping, in fact, it wouldn't allow me to use some applications
<MrUnagi> can you deny sftp access without denying ssh scp access?
<shcherbak> !plymouth | kmck
<ubottu> kmck: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Guest58991> KM0201: all the older versions work as do all other distroes -- just not anything with network-manager --- ass i never got help yesterday -- everytime i come here there is a prick like you
<KM0201> Guest58991: well, sorry you think i'm a prick, yous houldn't feel obligated to reply further...
<linux_probe> lol
<kmck> ubottu: yes that is what i read.. but i'm not not sure what directory to put the imagine in to change it to but i found some software in software center that will hopefully work
<Guest58991> KM0201: great then shut up
<aimio> rs0832, yeah i am in it know.
<KM0201> Guest58991: i didn't say you got help yesterday, i said i dealt w th the same problem, and resolved it by fixing the router.. go ahead though, trudge on
<dissillusioned> well good luck with all your problems guys, I'm off to uninstall Ubuntu, cheerio
<rs0832> kmck, ubottu is a bot not a person :)
<country0129> Guest58991: Is it a Windows7 machine with which you're trying to connect?
<KM0201> dissillusioned: good luck
<rs0832> aimio, find the line set default="0"
<kmck> rs0832: seriously!? that has answers to questions?? hahhahaa
<TyrantElf> kmck, you are aware ubottu is an irc bot, not a person, right?
<Guest58991> KM0201: it's not the router ever other distro i install works
<shcherbak> Guest58991: cool, now we all want to help ;)
<bonjoyee> MrUnagi: try commenting out this line: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server then restart sshd..
<JackOfHearts> damn flash
<KM0201> Guest58991: ok.. you seem to feel intent on convincing me of this.. i could care less, my internet works just fine.
<kmck> hahahahaha no i wasn't
<bonjoyee> MrUnagi: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<MrUnagi> bonjoyee: my subsystem is internal-sftp.....that will break something wont it?
<izinucs> JackOfHearts: you on 64 bit?
<JackOfHearts> i was try every chrome version flash version avalible in repos and still crashing after minimalize from fulsxcreen
<JackOfHearts> no 32 bit
<rs0832> kmck, yes :) you'll notice the !plymouth | kmck in shcherbak s message :)
<kmck> Auriga: yes i was able to catch it thank you veyr much!
<Guest58991> country0129: only the ubuntu distros don't work
<aimio> rs0832, yeah i found it
<kmck> rs0832: ahhhh okay! well i learn something new every time i come in here! hahaha
<Guest58991> KM0201: mine as well - just not with 10.10
<KM0201> Guest58991: well, then i guess you have issues.
<country0129> Yessir.  I have Ubuntu with a windows 7 machine.  Windows Live Essentials absolutely prevented me from connecting.  Uninstalled WLE, and WAH-LAH...perfect.
<Guest58991> KM0201: yes you are one of them
<izinucs> JackOfHearts: if you have more than one flash protocol (right term?) installed you'll have issues.. gnash, flashplugin-nonfree etc..
<rs0832> kmck, thats a good thing :) you can find more info on ubottu at www.ubottu.com if you are interested
<KM0201> Guest58991: then why are you inclined to talk to me?.. there's 1300 people here, find someone else to whine to.
<country0129> Over a month of trying to find a workaround:  no dice.
<porkchop_> so are most people running 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu these days? is 32 bit still more stable or is that moot at this point?
<Guest58991> KM0201: please be quiet
<rs0832> aimio, replace it with set default="2"
<JackOfHearts> izinucs: srsly ?? no way jose .. im instaling one uninstallig another jesus hrist im not idiot i got gentoo on second partition
<KM0201> Guest58991: all youhave to do is stop talking to me.. i offered to end this long ago.
<rs0832> aimio, then save the file and try to reboot :)
<aimio> rs0832, done.
<aimio> rs0832, ok
<JackOfHearts> i try chromium than
<TyrantElf> shchbaker, Do you think I should try instlaling the proprietary driver again?
<Auriga> Kmck. Glad to have helped.
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: yes
<izinucs> JackOfHearts: nobody can tell on irc what level of experience you have ... so your response is a bit harsh..
<Guest58991> * [KM0201] is logged in as KM0201
<Guest58991> * [KM0201] (~KM0201@user-0c93d5m.cable.mindspring.com): KM0201
<Guest58991> * [KM0201] #ubuntu #porn #sexoffenders
<Auriga> Kmck let me know if it works please.
<KM0201> moron
<JackOfHearts> izinucs: :P
<MrUnagi> what in the world just happened?
<IdleOne> Guest58991: for you to be able to paste those channels you also need to be in them to see it in his whois. Welcome to freenode.
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: always you can remove it, also check your tv spec (from manufacturer website) what resolution it shuld support
<KM0201> IdleOne: lol
<MrUnagi> how can i list the groups a user is part of in cli
<bonjoyee> MrUnagi: groups
<country0129> Networking printer help?
<shcherbak> KM0201: naughty boy!
<izinucs> country0129: what's the question?
<Auriga> You asked earlier to no avail...?
<KM0201> shcherbak: lol, secrets out, what can i say
<country0129> Ubuntu connected to a Windows7Pro machine via wireless network.  All working except printing.  Samba4 installed.  Otion to "Windows Printer via Samba" not in New Printer dialog choices.  Printer is Canon IP1800, connected via USB to Windows machine.  What do I need to do to print from Ubuntu?
<rs0832> KM0201, :)
<kmck> Auriga: ok i am going to restart quick to see if it worked or not. i will be right back.
<Auriga> Nice.
<ryan_languagelab> Is it possible to tell compiz to ignore emacs? I am getting strange graphics http://www2.ryankaskel.com/misc/ubuntu/strange_emacs_lines_20110101.png
<MrUnagi> bonjoyee: how can i remove a user from a group
<TyrantElf> shchbaker, the resolution isn't the problem, the fact that once X starts there is no hdmi output at any resolution is the problem
<aimio> rs0832, it worked i got booted into my ubuntu :D - shall i delete the bad kernel ?..
<MrUnagi> nevermind bonjoyee  i got it
<gobbe> country0129: you mean that in your new printer window, there's no Windows printer via samba under network printer?
<country0129> Yessir.
<MrUnagi> erm, removing sftp from the user didnt work bonjoyee  lol
<izinucs> country0129: Samba4 is a bit different.. I don't know it.. what kind of support does canon have for linux? check their site.. it's not really a networked printer but more of a shared printer.. drivers for the canon I think need to be installed on the ubuntu box if available.
<rs0832> aimio, yes .. delete it, and then run sudo update-grub. your computer should be back to normal :)
<country0129> Cups doesn't have a printer driver for that Canon printer.  I wondered if it were possible to print through the windows machine.
<aimio> rs0832, the problem for me now is i don
<aimio> idon
<aimio> i don
<rs0832> aimio, ?
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: ok, have you tried to boot into recovery and run failsafex on hdmi?
<sresu> Is there any download manage which employs queue manager? As in I can queue my downloads one after another ...
<aimio> crapy keyboared.. i don't know witch one i should delete..
<izinucs> country0129: perhaps using raw or ps but that really depends on the canon.. google might be your friend here.. also ubuntuforums.org
<sresu> manager*
<country0129> Thanks, Izinucs.  I'll try them again.
<TyrantElf> no, I'll try it,.
<country0129> Scouts out!
<bonjoyee> sresu: downthemall addon for firefox
<rs0832> aimio, ill tell you
<JackOfHearts> damn chromium same problems
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: of try xinit from tty and see what errors come up
<JackOfHearts> i try updte kernel  maybe that helps
<sanjoy> how to add fonts in open office?
<sresu> bonjoyee: I use it. It doesn't really work as per queue. I don;t know for what they have given top, up, bottom, down when they really work right
<sresu> bonjoyee:  ...really don't work right
<erUSUL> sanjoy: install them in the system and they will be aviable to oo.org too
<erUSUL> !fonts | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<goetter> i just ran across a script that requires python 2.6; my 8.04 only has 2.5something and apt-get says i'm up to date. google isn't helping.
<bonjoyee> sresu: strange...it works well for me...and the queue works as it should..what happens in your case?
<goetter> do i need to fiddle with some apt path to get the python2.6 package?
<sanjoy> thnx all
<aimio> rs0832, i'm inside the boot folder now.
<rs0832> aimio, delete all the files with the version '2.6.36.2' in the name
<rs0832> aimio, make sure you delete the right ones
<erUSUL> goetter: you can check if it is aviable i backports
<aimio> is there like a search and delete command i can use
<erUSUL> !backports | goetter
<ubottu> goetter: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rs0832> aimio, ill reboot and come back in a minute ok? delete what i told you to, then do an ls and pastebin it for me
<aimio> like regex :S
<skullboy> ok so how do i update libjpeg62
<sresu> bonjoyee: In my case, suppose if I have four downloads to be run. I stack them one after another and when first finishes, it doesn't automatically starts second. (Moreover, at times every download almost stops at 99% that you have to pause and resume it to get it completed though that's secondary problem)
<skullboy> ok so how do i update libjpeg62
<TyrantElf> shchbaker, explain how to do that and I will
<sresu> bonjoyee: And how do you get it done for you?
<rs0832> skullboy, mark it for update in synaptic and apply changes
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: you mean xinit?
<rs0832> aimio, so ill reboot now ok?
<goetter> backports... hmm
<TyrantElf> shchbaker, that entire line, I've been using linux for about 6 months, but i'm still kinda new
<kmck> ok i tried downloading something called splash screen in software center, and checked the box that said to use a splash screen on start up and added a .jpg phone and activated it and restarted and it still showed the purplish screen that said Ubuntu 10.10 and the little dots... am i suppose to 'de-activate' the original one or am i not doing it right?
<rs0832> aimio, ill make you work easier :)
<Gunni> how do i make a service start at startup of computer?
<bonjoyee> sresu: i have set max concurrent download to 1...when i add more they get queued..and then get downloaded in order!
<JackOfHearts> oki
<JackOfHearts>  i found out
<JackOfHearts>  how to fix chrome + flash
<TyrantElf> !xinit
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: first, can you see terminal on hdmi, can you login?
<JackOfHearts>  delete /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<compdoc> Gunni, I place a script in init.d
<skullboy> rs0832, cant
<aimio> rs0832, there is like 30 files :P
<porkchop_> so if lexmark only offers a 32 bit driver for my printer, does this mean i have to install 32 bit ubuntu?
<JackOfHearts> or turn off in chrome options
<Dr_Willis> kmck:  10.10 uses plymouth these days. it used to use usplash and xsplash.  Im not sure those work proerly any more.
<rs0832> aimio, use the rm command to remove the following files : config-2.6.36.2-candela, System.map-2.6.36.2-candela, vmlinuz-2.6.36.2-candela
<TyrantElf> I need to switch to a diffrent computer for irc...
<Dr_Willis> porkchop_:  check the cups web site and the linuxprinting.org site. its possible the drivers are allready tehre and you dont need the ones from lexmark
<aimio> rs0832, yeah rm thats what i was talking about thx :D
<sresu> bonjoyee: Hold on I'll try it
<Gunni> compdoc it is there but how do i make the system run it at startup
<porkchop_> Dr_Willis thanks, will do
<kmck> Dr_Willis: do you know how to change the flash screen using Plymouth? i did find a site that told me the sudo command to use but i don't know where to put the .jpg at
<shcherbak> I need smoke, back in 5
<rs0832> aimio, will reboot now.. do the ls and paste so i can check it in the mean time ok?
<Dr_Willis> kmck:  plymouth dosent use jpg'
<compdoc> Gunni, I think you need to make sure the file's permissions is set to execute
<rs0832> skullboy, maybe there isnt an update then
<compdoc> it just runs when you boot
<Gunni> compdoc isnt there some command to add a service to the auto start list ?
<Dr_Willis> kmck:  plymouth dosent use jpg's - it uses some complex animation system. there are alternative Plymouth themes.. but i dont bother with them
<kmck> Dr_Willis: oh... shoot
<Auriga> Sorry Kmck for the failed info...
<rs0832> kmck, i think it uses pcx and png but i may be mistaken
<Dr_Willis> kmck:  messing with splash  stuff more hassle then its worth to see somthing for 5 sec when the system boots in under 30
<compdoc> Gunni, no, as long as its in the init.d folder, it'll run. I use a script to make vncserver a service w/ start/stop/etc
<rs0832> kmck, there is another way
<kmck> Dr_Willis: yes i can understand your point and agree with you there
<kmck> rs0832: how so?
<rs0832> kmck, you can try this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<erUSUL> Gunni: for old system V init you have update-rd.d
<erUSUL> !init | Gunni
<ubottu> Gunni: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<skullboy> rs0832, yea there is my ver is 6b-16.1 i want to upgrade to 6b1-1
<porkchop_> Dr_Willis My printer is not listed, so I do need to revert to 32 bit?
<Gunni> is that not used anymore in ubuntu 10.10?
<rs0832> kmck, i dont know if it works, but maybe you can tell us :)
<shcherbak> Gunni: F-SPOT
<jchvelasco> hi happy new year yall
<rs0832> skullboy, no i mean no updates in the repos
<jchvelasco> please help me with my problem
<shcherbak> soryy, caps
<Dr_Willis> porkchop_:  most printers just use a ppd file.. so i dont know. ive never seen '32bit' only printer drivers.. unless those lexmarks are really cheap. you might be stuck.
<jchvelasco> constantly getting cannot find a medium containing live file system
<Dr_Willis> porkchop_:  you could check the forums i guess.
<merd> can someone give the link to a good makefile tutorial for complete beginner?
<porkchop_> Dr_Willis Thanks again
<rs0832> skullboy, but if you are sure there is one in the repos, you can download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com and install
<rs0832> gonna restart now, brb
<jchvelasco> please help me with this error constantly getting cannot find a medium containing live file system
<erUSUL> merd: ##c or #workingset may have more and better help on "make" issues
<jchvelasco> please help me with this error constantly getting cannot find a medium containing live file system
<TyrantElf> Shchbaker, okay let's try this
<compdoc> you may need to run:  update-rc.d yourprogram defaults
<clgshaft_> hello
<skullboy> rs0832, no there ist but when i try to install the new ver from deb i get this "Breaks existing package 'libjpeg62-dev' dependency libjpeg62 (= 6b-16.1) "
<Gunni> when aptitude says i'm installing untrusted pakages, and they include udev, is that ok or a baaad thing?
<clgshaft_> how do i properly disable pulseaudio and use alsa?
<bonjoyee> jchvelasco: what are u trying to do? run a livecd/usb?
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: so, when you boot on hdmi what happent (try to hold shift on boot to see grub)
<jchvelasco> bonjoyee already tried both
<Dr_Willis> clgshaft_:  any time ive seen people try to disable pulse.. they end up breaking things more.
<jchvelasco> i tested the md5 has.. its the same
<jchvelasco> *hash
<clgshaft_> ok i guess i broke things
<clgshaft_> i need it disabled though
<sresu> bonjoyee: Nope, it isn't working that right
<adrian_> guys, are there any other channels?
<bonjoyee> jchvelasco: get the same error for livecd as well?
<Gunni> adrian_ /list
<jchvelasco> yeah
<Dr_Willis> adrian_:  this server has 10000's of channels. :)
<Gunni> more
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rs0832> aimio, done?
<jchvelasco> here's another info.. i always need to put nomodeset
<aimio> rs0832, yeah all is working well know :D
<jchvelasco> my monitor goes off without nomodeset
<adrian_> thanks a lot, using Ubunu fot hte first time
<rs0832> aimio, great :)
<bonjoyee> sresu: then u could try some other download managers,,,there are a few in the repos..also im using downthemall 2.0b5..which one are u?
<adrian_> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<aimio> rs0832, thank you for you assistance but can i bother you with another problem i am having ?..
<TyrantElf> Shchbaker, when I go into recovery mode, as soon as it finishes loading, the Hdmi output turn off.  I can see it loading everything, grub, and the motherboard splash, but once it loads, the Hdmi goes out
<kimmok> hello. i accidentally did "sudo rm -rf /dev/* ". and lost all device nodes. Now i rsynced some other machines /dev nodes back, but obviously things like /dev/mapper and /dev/disks/ are lost. Anybody know how to create /dev/mapper and /dev/disks? is there a way to generate /dev/disks/by-id/ for example?
<Spoon37> can anyone shed light on how to get MESA? (http://www.mesa3d.org/)
<rs0832> aimio, sure
<rs0832> Spoon37, you mean libglu1-mesa?
<sresu> bonjoyee: DTA 1.1.10
<snake> is there anyway to load an actual hard disk partition in virtualbox?
<snake> or other virtualization software?
<sresu> bonjoyee: I don't know why its not updated
<Dr_Willis> snake:  yes there is.. and its Highly NOT reccomended.
<Spoon37> rs0832, I'm honestly not sure, I'm trying to install HoN (a MOBA game) and I have intel gfx card that has known problems, but I was told MESA might be able to get it to work
<compdoc> snake, share it, then connect to it
<bonjoyee> sresu: the one im using is beta..u have to install it manually!
<sacarlson> kimmok: would a reboot fix it?
<snake> Dr_Willis, why is it not reccomended?
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: did you try to press Alt-Ctlr-F1 on after it goes blank?
<ZykoticK9> snake, and the link to that "highly not recommended" instructions is http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<Slyboots> ffs.. What do I need to install get Gnome to function correctly..
<Slyboots> None f my inwodws have.. "Titlebars"
<Dr_Willis> snake:  total loss of data on teh drive is one little possiblility...
<skullboy> rs0832, no there ist but when i try to install the new ver from deb i get this "Breaks existing package 'libjpeg62-dev' dependency libjpeg62 (= 6b-16.1) "
<Slyboots> So I cant move them around
<sresu> bonjoyee: How long you have been using it?
<rs0832> Spoon37, ah then libglu1-mesa is what you are looking for... it is in the repos (through synaptic package manager) under the name i mentioned
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: other way press e in grub menu
<snake> Dr_Willis, oh well that's fantastic! :D
<Spoon37> rs0832, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  try running 'metacity --replace &' via terminal or alt-f2
<icesword> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<snake> I suppose I won't risk it.
<rs0832> Spoon37, good luck and yw :)
<rs0832> aimio, you had a question?
<bonjoyee> sresu: quite some time....since firefox beta 6 i guess!
<compdoc> snake, or iscsi, or add it as a block device if you need direct access to the drive
<Spoon37> thanks, I'll be needing it >.<
<skullboy> rs0832, no there ist but when i try to install the new ver from deb i get this "Breaks existing package 'libjpeg62-dev' dependency libjpeg62 (= 6b-16.1) "
<bonjoyee> sresu: i mean firefox 4 beta 6!
<Slyboots> Okay; my windows just vanished and reloaded..
<kimmok> sacarlson: that's what i'm trying to find out before rebooting. I'm afraid that reboot will hang
<hearit> http://pastebin.com/ExMAc11w
<hearit> help
<Slyboots> no change; still missing the titlebars
<sresu> bonjoyee: oh.. Strange that mine didn't even touch ver 2. Does it used to work righ with queue manage in ver 1?
<aimio> rs0832, 2 days ago i started to work on fixing my sound as there was a bug, i had sound in the built in speakers but not in the headphone jack, so i started to messing around with it and so i installed all kinds of "stuff", oss drivers, alsamixer, etc etc, the problem is now i have no sound at all :) " ps the fix that was stated for the computer i have, was add a line to alsa conf.. but it did
<aimio> not work so thats why i started to mess around with it. so now my problem is "no sound" at all.. < my computer is a ideapad s10-3t lenovo netbook, running ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas?.
<dougl> TyrantElf, how are you making out?
<jchvelasco> is there a big difference between 10.04 and 10.10?
<shcherbak> TyrantElf: by the way, try to shche<TAB> when you adress me, I do not have too many colors, so hard to find you.
<TyrantElf> Shchbaker, I g2g eat, I'll be back in a few minutes
<rs0832> skullboy, where did you get the deb from?
<sacarlson> kimmok: as far as I can tell /dev is mounted to devtmpfs  that is just a temp structure that will be recreated at boot,  I could be wrong, but it can't hurt to try
<bonjoyee> sresu: never really noticed any issues with queuing..
<Slyboots> So.. metacity is installed but doesnt seem to be operating correctly
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  thats very weird.. can you open up a terminal?
<skullboy> tnttnt
<sresu> bonjoyee: Okay, just delineate briefly about how you do it, again ...
<kimmok> sacarlson: ok. good to know
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  if so run 'metacity --replace' and look for any error messages  when it crashed
<Slyboots> Okay.. hold on
<kimmok> sacarlson: well, i'll backup and try. if i'm not here in ~5 mins, it means i couldn't reboot :-)
<rs0832> aimio, maybe you have broken the audio drivers.. try removing alsa and installing pulseaudio...
<kimmok> sacarlson: thanks
<bonjoyee> jchvelasco: well the biggest difference is 10.04 is LTS..while 10.10 is not!
<skullboy> rs0832, http://packages.debian.org/sid/libjpeg62
<aimio> rs0832, i went grazy on it i installed all kind of drivers alsa,oss,pulseaudio, and what not..
<Slyboots> No error messages outputting to terminal
<Slyboots> But no titlebars either
<rs0832> skullboy, hmm then you may have to remove the older version and install the newer one... but ask on the channel if it will remove anything else because i am not sure if it will
<jchvelasco> how bout installing in wubi and not installing in wubi
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  that is very weird.. as a test you could make a new user. and see if the problem affects them also.
<Dr_Willis> jchvelasco:  avoide wubi if you can.
<rs0832> aimio, then try installing pulseaudio and remove alsa and oss
<shcherbak> Slyboots: tried to chnage theme yet
<sresu> bonjoyee: I mean what all settings you have made ....
<Slyboots> Yup; changing theme cahges the colouring.. but no titlebars
<aimio> rs0832, ok i shall try.
<jchvelasco> but im stuck with a problem in installing :(
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  you could also try 'compiz --replace'
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, what is your actual question
<Slyboots> Im running FreeNX; I dont have hardware accelreation
<rs0832> aimio, for a guide/howto, i suggest https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<jchvelasco> i'm constantly getting this error 'unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<shcherbak> Slyboots: gtk-window-decorator?
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, when?
<rs0832> skullboy, i have to go now so good luck with it
<bonjoyee> sresu: if possible try 2.0b5..and see if the error persists
<rs0832> aimio, i have to go now... if you still need help i will be back tomorrow.. good luck :)
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, can you not boot into the wubi?
<skullboy> rs0832, well thx 4 the help
<jchvelasco> i've been trying to install ubuntu this week  i just stopped yesterday
<rs0832> bonjoyee, will be back tomorrow, hopefully with a solution for you: )
<rs0832> skullboy, :) y/w
<Slyboots> I *dont* have hardware accelration
<sresu> bonjoyee: Do you add new download keeping first running or paused?
<Slyboots> It wont work in a FreeNX server anyway
<skullboy> ok so how do i remove libjpeg62 without loseing lots of other apps
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, so you haven't installed your having problems and want a little help is this correct
<jchvelasco> using wubi i'm able to continue til the Log In but my mouse and keyboard are not working
<jchvelasco> yes sir
<bonjoyee> sresu: doesnt matter...it works either ways
<jchvelasco> but Dr. Willis said. avoid using wubi
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  could be some quirk/bug with freenx and how metacity is running.  You could try installing some alternative windw manager like fluxbox and try running that.
<berg_LNX> quick question :) how do i name the output file when compiling a c program?
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, so you get the win or Ubuntu menu you choose ubuntu and then no mouse or keyboard at the next menu
<jchvelasco> hmm no.. its when im on the user log in ubuntu
<danny_> Hi, anyone know why my lm-sensors not detect my i7?
<eLrOnDz> hello all
<jchvelasco> i guess wubi successfully installed ubuntu but mouse and keyboard are not working
<sresu> bonjoyee: okay. The new download enters the Starting or waiting. As in does it starts even if first running?
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, you don't have the autologin running then
<Dr_Willis>  /quit
<sresu> bonjoyee: enters as starting .. *
<bonjoyee> sresu: when first is downloading..the second is waiting...
<jchvelasco> autologin?
<sresu> bonjoyee: I think I'm making some mistkae in settings probably ...
<kimmok> berg_LNX: gcc -o myname myname.c i guess
<jchvelasco> but what if i have autologin.. still mouse and keyboard will not work
<clgshaft_> how do i know which audio device is being used?
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, I have never used wubi, I assume that after the grub menu you either get in or you have to log in. In Ubuntu you can set to autologin
<bonjoyee> sresu: in 2.0b5..under preferences>advanced>misc>download start order is set to " fast - as queued"
<sresu> bonjoyee: Secondly, does your downloads at times stop at 99%?
<MagicJ> has anyone noticed that the weather applet is not updating since 30th, I have multiple machines and they are all showing the same last update
<bonjoyee> sresu: sometimes yes...they do become very slow at that point!
<jchvelasco> yeah lets say im already in.. my hardware are not working in wubi
<sresu> bonjoyee: Okay, any other download manager you know?
<ZeXx86> Hi .. is possible to make a deb package which can compile a linux module ?
<bonjoyee> sresu: cli or gui?
<jchvelasco> i tried to install ubuntu from USB and cd but i keep getting 'unable to find a medium containing live file system'
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, not sure why you are loosing the mouse, and keyboard, but theoretical situations are not addressing your problem
<sresu> bonjoyee: GUI containg queue manager
<berg_LNX> kimmok: thanks :) got it working, simple as a -o [filename] option
<recon69_lap> my gnome got stuck again and ignored my left mouse button again!!!
<jchvelasco> i tried to install ubuntu from USB and cd but i keep getting 'unable to find a medium containing live file system'
<sacarlson> ZeXx86: I beleave so since that's what it apears happens when I install virtualbox
<Slyboots> Rigiht; going to purge adn remove Gnome
<berg_LNX> recon69_lap: I got that same issue, no idea why!
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, have you ever gotten it installed and actually used it.
<recon69_lap> had to restart gnome to get going again, anyone interested in trying to find the bug before my logs go?
<bonjoyee> sresu: d4x / gwget are quite good..used them before switching to downthemall
<ZeXx86> sacarlson: do you have any howto, please ?
<jchvelasco> only in Virtualbox
<bonjoyee> sresu: i'd prefer d4x..it has more features
<recon69_lap> berg_LNX: had it a couple of times over the last year or so. bit worrying as it's a basic feature
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, lets go to #ubuntu-beginners slower channel nobodies there posting
<jchvelasco> ok sir
<pzr11hdik56> hello
<berg_LNX> recon69_lap: Yeah I've had it for a long time myself, it only appears after I wake up the laptop (from a suspend). It's been gone for a long time now, but it's back once more. I have to kill "gnome-session" to restore it. Never found any reports on the problem...
<pzr11hdik56> what is the effect to make window transparen when mouse is rolled out from that window?
<recon69_lap> berg_LNX: think I'll go make a report :)
<berg_LNX> recon69_lap: Do it :)
<sacarlson> ZeXx86: there are preinstall scripts and postinstall scripts that you can make do compile or whatever else you want http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<pzr11hdik56> hu
<Cromag> does vlc for linux play bluray iso's ?
<recon69_lap> berg_LNX: already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/673201
<sacarlson> ZeXx86: if you want to look at an example you should open the virtualbox deb file in an arkive manager and take a look at how they did it
<aimio> how can i check what drivers i have installed for a selected hardware like, sound,video, etc..
<pzr11hdik56> how can i make the window appear transparent on mouse rolled out?
<pzr11hdik56> the window is minimized when mouse is rolled out. I just want to make transparent
<berg_LNX> recon69_lap: Ah... I'll follow that one then :)
<pzr11hdik56> i think it's some compiz effect
<KM0201> Cromag: you could probably mount it as a disk, and get vlc to play it..
<GeekSquid> pzr11hdik56: why don't you ask in #compiz
<KM0201> pzr11hdik56: #compiz
<Slyboots> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<KM0201> considering compiz has approximately 84 gazillion options, you'll probably get better help there
<pzr11hdik56> oks
<pzr11hdik56> and one more thing..
<Slyboots> What do I need for a "basic" gnome enviroment?
<GeekSquid> KM0201: is that all? I thought it was 84 gogoplexzillion
<GeekSquid> Slyboots: install the desktop version of ubuntu
<KM0201> GeekSquid: maybe i was off by a couple 100 trillion, i dunno.. :)
<Slyboots> GeekSquid: thats not a basic version of Gnome
<Slyboots> Thats a entire Gnome eniroemtn and a ton of other crap I dont need
<sresu> !info d4x lucid
<ubottu> d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-7 (lucid), package size 711 kB, installed size 2028 kB
<KM0201> Slyboots: i think you can install ubuntu-desktop and that will give you what you want.
<sresu> !info d4x
<Slyboots> ... I *dont* want the entire Gnome enviroemnt
<Slyboots> Just the UI
<ubottu> Package d4x does not exist in maverick
<Slyboots> And Xorg
<Slyboots> I dont even have a monitor on this thing
<KM0201> then why on earth ar eyou concerned about a UI?
<Slyboots> Because need to use FreeNX to run a fe windows applcations in Wine
<Slyboots> And FreeNX *demands* that I instlal Gnome
<vsilverlord> MY Update manager doenst work. ubuntu 10.10
<capti> Hi, does anyone know how to install ubuntu with SW raid if I would like to have multiple partitions on md device? I couldno make it with alternate installer. It creates allows only a md device creation with no partition.
<KM0201> vsilverlord: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    in a terminal
<hamed> hi all
<dougl> hamed, hello
<hamed> dougl: hi
<ZykoticK9> Slyboots, i use the gnome-desktop-environment package on my minimal installs (still probably a lot more then you want though)
<hamed> bye :(
<Slyboots> Mm
<GeekSquid> Slyboots: I am a little confused, what are you trying to do, run wine apps on a headless machine via FreeNX?
<Slyboots> Via VNC
<Slyboots> the server runs 24/7 so I run other applctions on it..
<psykatog> really dumb question - I'm trying to install slax on a usb, and the website's instructions say to run a shell script  - how do I do that on the consol
<Slyboots> Steam requires XRender; so i need to use FreeNX for it to work correctly
<TyrantElf> shchbak, is there any way you can hhelp me with this?
<psykatog> I've navlgated to the disk and the folder in boot already as mentioned here, I just don't know the console command
<skullboy> ok so how do i remove libjpeg62 without loseing lots of other apps
<GeekSquid> Slyboots: really, Headless, remotly accessed, steam, wine, .... The graphics will never render fast enough for you to be playing games over VNC
<kcorcoran> i am migrating from a windows platform.  i used an application called newsleecher; is there something like newsleecher for ubuntu?  i'd prefer not to use WINE.
<Slyboots> Never said anything about playing games on it
<Slyboots> A lot of Steam games are *very* big; so its helpful to have it download them overnight without the need for extra devices to be turned on
<skullboy> ok so how do i remove libjpeg62 without loseing lots of other apps
<sacarlson> capti: I'm tested a raid install with virtualbox with the alternate install disk and went quite smothly,  what is an md device,  sorry my terminoligy not very good
<KM0201> skullboy: dunno, but it seems to want to remove everything GUI related
<Slyboots> kcorcoran: Depends.. Do you want actual text access or just binaries?
<samuel> alguien de chile
<Slyboots> Im pretty sure newsleacher is binary only anyway..
<KM0201> skullboy: why are you concerned w/ that?
<NoNaMeNo> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and I can't get nfs mount on startup
<GeekSquid> !fstab | NoNaMeNo
<ubottu> NoNaMeNo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kcorcoran> Slyboots:  not sure how to answer that correctly.  I would use download NZB files and then allow newsleecher to work its magic.   Not sure that answers your question?
<TyrantElf> Is there anyone here who is good with graphics and xorg that can chat with me?
<Slyboots> kcorcoran: Then you only want binary access
<Slyboots> Install SabnzbdPlus
<NoNaMeNo> GeekSquid: after my system started, if I login and then mount -a, everything mounts
<Slyboots> Its far.. *far* better than newsleacher in so many ways its not even funny
<izinucs> TyrantElf: you gotta ask a more specific question.. that's pretty generic
<capti> sacarlson: I would like to have one big md array of RAID5 with multiple partitions like a separate one for home.
<kcorcoran> Slyboots:  will take a look.  Thank you!!
<KM0201> NoNaMeNo: you could set mount -a to run o boot up?
<TyrantElf> Okay, is there anyone here who can help me get hdmi output from a radeon HD 4670 working?
<skullboy> KM0201, cause i need to remove it to install a newer ver
<GeekSquid> NoNaMeNo: take a look at /etc/mtab ... will show what is mounted then write /etc/fstab to mount the share upon boot ... see the links above
<Slyboots> Its sabnzbdPLUS; not sabnzbd
<KM0201> skullboy: hmm, sounds entertaining
<Slyboots> Sabnzbd hasnt been updated in years
<chrometiger> is there a way of coping all the folders from one place to another but now the files within them ?
<GeekSquid> TyrantElf: do you have the restricted driver installed ? what version of ubuntu?
<goetter> is there a particular installation media i should choose to put ubuntu on an old laptop to use as a headless nas/etc?
<aimio> i need help my sound is completly dead.
<NoNaMeNo> my fstab is written with the nfs mounts, but they don't get mounted when I boot the system, I have to manually trigger the mount with mount -a
<itaylor57> chrometiger: yews
<sacarlson> capti:  raid5 I would have to look that up,  I played with raid1
<goetter> server edition or desktop?
<chrometiger> itaylor57:  how exactly
<TyrantElf> GeekSquid, I am using open source drivers and using ubutu 10.04 Lucid.
<aimio> i think i broke my drivers, how do i reverse it :S ?
<yo_rmn> Hello, every time I install something I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549346/
<fil_64> _DeZ_: видишь? )
<_DeZ_> =)
<skullboy> KM0201, so any ideas
<izinucs> TyrantElf: there is a bug report on that from Lucid.. It may have carried to Maveric .. check it out here.. there might be a solution listed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543021
<KM0201> skullboy: sorry.. none
<capti> sacarlson: basic install worked for me with RAID five, just everything was under / and could not make home on separate partition under the same md device.
<GeekSquid> TyrantElf: reccommend the closed-source drivers, it includes the utility provided by ATI which will allow you to use the HDMI out
<kcorcoran> Slyboots:  just installed sabnzbplus (via synaptic).  not sure how/where to launch.  nothing appeared in the applications.  is it strictly coomand line?
<chrometiger> is there a way of coping all the folders from one place to another but now the files within them ?
<dragonkeeper> how do i convert films to  1080p  with ubuntu ??
<TyrantElf> I'll try....
<Slyboots> no;ITs a web-based UI
<goetter> kcorcoran: sabnzbplus is a service with a web ui
<Slyboots> Seriouslyl just google SZabnzbd and there is LOTS of documentation
<doudou_> Hello all.
<GeekSquid> yo_rmn: please ask your question in the spanish channel #ubuntu-es ... I cannot read your errors
<Slyboots> thatas a best place to start
<psykatog> anyone?  What command do I use in terminal to run a shell script?
<doudou_> Happy new year to all Ubuntu lovers
<psusi> dragonkeeper, upconverting is pointless, it just wastes space and/or lowers the video quality... the resolution it was shot in is as good as it is going to get
<GeekSquid> psykatog: ./script.sh
<yo_rmn> GeekSquid, I notice too late, Ill' translate for you
<TyrantElf> GeekSquid, When I installed the proprietary driver, I couln't run blender or assualt cube for some reason, so I uninstalled it.  I'll try again though.
<_DeZ_> hello!
<sacarlson> capti: well that's like saying you want to put another partition inside a partition since that's what a raid becomes,  I think you can create partition before you group them and keep one or more partitions a a disk that are not a part of the raid
<KM0201> i didn't know anyone still played assaultcube
<kcorcoran> goetter:  how do i launch the ui?
<GeekSquid> TyrantElf: assaultcube has been superceeded by sauerbraten ... better game anyway
<TyrantElf> GeelSquid: just wondering, do you know if the catalyst control center has overclocking?
<capti> sacarlson: What I like is to have multiple partitions under an md device. with gparted I played around with partitioning. It worked. Just installer could not see the partitions under md.
<Slyboots> kcorcoran: Read the documentation
<Slyboots> This is really all explained
<goetter> so is the ubuntu server edition what i would want for an old headless laptop NAS?
<Slyboots> goetter: ... laptop.. nas?
<sacarlson> capti: my simulation has 3 disk in one md,  is that what you mean?
<Slyboots> but.. um.. yea you would want the server edition for that
<JeopardySholdenK> doudou same for you! :D
<goetter> :)
<goetter> i'd buy a nas but free is pretty cheap
<dragonkeeper> psusi how do they convert films that once was on vhs to hd then ...
<doudou_> I need an advice from a Ubuntu geek. anyone ?
<GeekSquid> TyrantElf: very unlikely, you might be able to do it with the command line, but that is way beyond the scope of this channel
<kcorcoran> will do, however i mentioned i am migrating from a windows (point/click) OS - still learning Ubuntu, and not trying to learn anything too complex.  do not want to become discouraged.  let me ask this, is sabnzbplus easy to use like newsleecher or more complex?  please look at this from the perspective of someone new to linux.
<sacarlson> capti: I'm not sure about raid5 but you can select any number of partition into any single raid
<psusi> dragonkeeper, they don't... they go get the original film and scan it in hd
<nicofs> I'm desperately looking for someone to help me fix my 3g connection... with network manager i can't connect (tries for some minutes and then gives up) - wvdial returns "No Carrier!"... i don't know what to do...
<yo_rmn> GeekSquid, Dialog inteface could not be updated - ot wil not work in a dumb? terminal - emac interpreter buffer or without a controller(ing?) terminal plz no answer in any spanish channel
<chrometiger> is there a way of coping all the folder structure from one place to another but not the files within them ?
<NoNaMeNo> KM0201: GeekSquid , its a bug, solved with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329355
<goetter> newsleecher is probably more intuitive
<doudou_> I was able to see workgroup and after a ubuntu updarte I can not longer see the other windows pcs. can someone advice, please
<kcorcoran> appreciate the insight...will dig in a little deeper.  fingers crossed
<Simpson_2> I've switched my system locale to nl_nl but nautilus is stil half english
<capti> sacarlson: I have 3 phy disks. and I want all my system in raid5, just have separate partition for home. I did not want multiple mds since the resizing does not really work afterwards. But if i could have multiple partitions under a single big md device, then I could resize them easily with gparted. I personally tried resizing md partitions. Incerasing works ok, but decreasing will not gain the space back
<JackOfHearts> in what package is glxgears?
<JackOfHearts> in ubu 10.10
<JeopardySholdenK> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> !find glxgears
<ubottu> File glxgears found in fglrx, fvwm-crystal, mesa-utils, xmanpages-ja
<rww> JackOfHearts: mesa-utils
<JackOfHearts> thx
<JackOfHearts> im idiot io was try vesa-utils non stop
<JackOfHearts>  and aptitude tells no such thing
<JackOfHearts>  damn in rusty
<JackOfHearts> im*
<Eduard> Hello guys, does anybody know, how i can run bash scripts, through program launcher?
<_DeZ_> àó íàðîä
<psusi> capti, you can resize md partitions just fine if you do it right, but I would suggest you use lvm on top of md to divide it up into logical volumes of your choosing
<_DeZ_> âû ìåíÿ ñëûøåòå
<_DeZ_> íåò?
<FloodBot1> _DeZ_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_DeZ_> à7??
<_DeZ_> õóé(
<rww> _DeZ_: English here, please.
<psusi> Eduard, same way you run any program...
<aimio> can you take patchs from new distro upgrades ? like i have ubuntu 10.04 can i take stuff from 10.10 ?
<_DeZ_> rww: ïî ðóññêè ìîæíî?
<aimio> like driver updates etc..
<sacarlson> capti: I just did some research on raid 5 since it says it needs a minimum of 3 disks or more,  so do they mean disks or just partitions?
<psusi> aimio, no
<_DeZ_> rww: ðóññêèé ?
<Eduard> psusi: it does not work if in command box i define abs path to script & scriptname itself, nothing happens
<JackOfHearts> 36689 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7328.450 FPS damn a bit low  wtf
<GeekSquid> !ru | _DeZ_
<ubottu> _DeZ_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Eduard> btw, my scipth has +x so thats not the prob
<psusi> Eduard, you need to flag it as executable
<sprung> Hello. I am connected to my work VPN using nm-applet. Now, I want to connect to the datacenter VPN, which can only be done from within the work VPN. nm-applet won't let me try to connect to it, the VPN is greyed out. Does nm-applet only let me connect to one VPN at a time? What's going on here??
<_DeZ_> à ýòî êàêàÿ ñòðàíà òóò?
<PhilT> RAID is multiple Disk
<itaylor57> chrometiger: find . -type d -exec mkdir path/to/remotedir '{}' \;
<psusi> Eduard, is the first line a proper #! line?
<capti> psusi: you say with LVM i could divide a single md array to multiple sices? like partitions? I wonder how others are doing installation with raid. I guess I am not the first in the world
<Eduard> psusi: #!/bin/bash
<_DeZ_> ýòîò êàíàë êàêîé ñòðàíû?
<_DeZ_> ))
<chrometiger> thanks
<psusi> capti, sort of... lvm logically slices up disks in ways that are similar to partitions, but better... take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<GeekSquid> _DeZ_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<psusi> Eduard, then it should work
<yeats> !ru | _DeZ_
<ubottu> _DeZ_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<capti> sacarlson: yes I have multiple disks and would like to have a speedy and redundant system
<_DeZ_> ïîñåòèë
<_DeZ_> óæå
<capti> psusi: thanks I am readin
<Eduard> psusi: sorry, my bad, on the second line i had a joint command, my typo was one & instead of two
<Arachon> Could someone help me a bit with understanding the file system structure in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> capti: is sounds like the last entry in this article explains a solution and seems you can have raid5 and raid1 over only 3 disks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155336
<yeats> !filesystem | Arachon
<GeekSquid> !ask | Arachon
<ubottu> Arachon: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<ubottu> Arachon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<capti> sacarlson: thanks i am readin
<JackOfHearts> ny one knows dota like game on linux?
<Rypervenche> How can I make all of the combinations of all 26 letters plus 0-9 in Bash? I know I can do {A..Z} for the letters and {0..9} for the numbers, but how can I do them both in the same digit place?
<JackOfHearts> dota= defense of ancients
<JackOfHearts>  cuz legue of legends dont works
<sprung> Hello. I am connected to my work VPN using nm-applet. Now, I want to connect to the datacenter VPN, which can only be done from within the work VPN. nm-applet won't let me try to connect to it, the VPN is greyed out. Does nm-applet only let me connect to one VPN at a time? What's going on here??
<sacarlson> capti: I sounds like you can break your 3 disk into 6 partitions and use 3 for your raid 5 and the other 3 for a raid 1,  since I also note you can't boot from a raid 5
<JackOfHearts> so guys? any linux player here?
<capti> sacarlson: some says :"You cannot boot from raid5 array with lilo or grub." This is not true. It worked fine with raid5 with ubuntu 10.10 alternate installer and booted fine
<psusi> sacarlson, you actually can boot from a raid5 these days
<sacarlson> psusi: ok the article must be old
<Martini> I need help with my Ubunut 10.10 language setting. I accidently changed the language to Russain, and when I (with some help from a russian friend) changed it back to english again, half the system remained in russian! some googling led me to the base-config command, but it seems that command was removed..
<sacarlson> psusi: oh it's 2006
<GeekSquid> !locale | Martini - see this
<ubottu> Martini - see this: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<recon69_lap> right, updated bug report :) , later
<Rypervenche> Martini: You probably have to have the language set system-wide.
<Rypervenche> How can I make all of the combinations of all 26 letters plus 0-9 in Bash? I know I can do {A..Z} for the letters and {0..9} for the numbers, but how can I do them both in the same digit place?
<Martini> i tried putting english_US systemwide, but I still have aplications in russian
<psusi> Rypervenche, I normally use [A-Z] and you can just smash them together: [A-Z0-9]
<capti> sacarlson: i would like to avoid creating multiple md arrays because of resize problems I saw. I must say that shrinking did not work ever.  This is why i tried making partitions under an md. It worked in trial just cannot install the system this way.
<bioctoplasterio> anyone here use 10.10 for net book?
<Martini> and oh, changing in locales I also tried, it didnt do much. dpkg-configure gives me an answer in russian that I cant understand
<karthick87> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nit-wit> bioctoplasterio, whats the problem  have the natty setup not 10.10
<sprung> Hello. I am connected to my work VPN using nm-applet. Now, I want to connect to the datacenter VPN, which can only be done from within the work VPN. nm-applet won't let me try to connect to it, the VPN is greyed out. Does nm-applet only let me connect to one VPN at a time? What's going on here??
<Rypervenche> psusi: It doesn't work with echo though. I basically wanted to make a file with all of the possible combinations each on a new line.
<GeekSquid> Rypervenche: your question is strange, please describe what you are trying to do (same digit place???)
<bioctoplasterio> right click doesn't seem to work, which makes it difficult for a linux beginner to do simple tasks..
<bioctoplasterio> also, can't seem to drag-and-drop
<sacarlson> capti: how do you make a partition under md?
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: what model laptop?
<bioctoplasterio> Asus EeePC 1005HAB
<evalyn> hi
<_DeZ_> ðåïåðîê òóò???
<Neezer> I installed conky and have been running it just fine. after doing a reboot, the conky window is always on top of my other stuff...it is kind of annoying...how can I turn that off?
<GeekSquid> sprung: not sure on that, seems like you'd need to use your work machine to connect to the datacenters VPN
<Martini> ehm...localpurge seems like a good idea, only it hits me with a screen filled with russian....
<_DeZ_> ðåïåðîê òóò???
<Rypervenche> GeekSquid: For example, I'd like to make a text file with all of the possible combinations of A through Z and 0 through 9 in each digit. Say for example, for a 3-digit long number. It would have 36^3 possible combinations.
<evalyn> i am so new to ubuntu and i cannot get things to work, I really do not know how to install these packages that i download
<sprung> GeekSquid, untrue, the mac users can do it as can the windows users
<nit-wit> bioctoplasterio, so where are you dragging and dropping to?
<sacarlson> capti: and size?  you can make the raid any size you want,  you don't need to use the entire disk,  I guess you can keep a none raid partition also available
<Rypervenche> GeekSquid: Just like [A-Z0-9][A-Z0-9][A-Z0-9] but I can't echo it into a file like that.
<quiescens> Rypervenche: something like {{a..z},{0..9}}
<nit-wit> bioctoplasterio, from and to?
<_DeZ_> ðåïåðîê òóò?
<Rypervenche> quiescens: That's the one :D Thank you.
<capti> sacarlson: with gparted easily. eg. select /dev/md0. Device-create part. table, then create as many ext4 whatever i want. and resize with data easily
<bioctoplasterio> from Documents to Trash
<GeekSquid> Rypervenche: you could pipe as opposed to echo ... echo is for the screen, where | can go to a file
<sprung> GeekSquid, i can connect to the work VPN, and at physical work, i can connect to the datacenter VPN. but i don't even have the ////option//// of selecting the datacenter VPN when connected to the work VPN. the datacenter VPN is ///greyed out/// in nm-applet
<ccvp> hello
<_DeZ_> ðåïåðîê òóò?
<ccvp> dez, wtf?
<evalyn> i got this to work thru the add remove software. that seems to work the best for getting stuff to work
<capti> sacarlson: I just do not see why it not works from installer
<evalyn> i will put this chat on my desktop and hope i can get some help thru irc chat
<ccvp> 11.04 changing to "Nasty Narwahl"?
<sacarlson> capti: ok under you don't mean inside
<ccvp> lulz
<nit-wit> bioctoplasterio, make sure you use the tab complete to ping, so no rught click to move to trash ethier
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: is it a "clickpad" with simulated left/right buttons or does it have actual buttons?
<Rypervenche> GeekSquid: Oh I see. Would it be too much trouble to ask exactly how I could do that? Having each number on a new line.
<capti> sacarlson: inside. within or under
<sacarlson> capti: the ext4 is outside the raid it's just on the same disk
<bioctoplasterio> has actual left/right click buttons and a touch pad.
<ccvp> How will Ubuntu run on Core 2 Quad 64bit, 6gig ddr3 and an older 7800gtx video card? I just got a new system, i7 870 12gig ddr3, and nvidia gtx 570 for main ubuntu gaming system, but will the Q9300 system(core 2 quad) be a decent ubuntu system? to screw around with?
<capti> sacarlson: no it is inside md0. e.g it is called md0p1, md0p2 etc
<bioctoplasterio> @nit-wit, sorry for a noob question, but what does "use the tab complete to ping:?
<bioctoplasterio> er, what does that mean?
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: ok - I had no right click in 10.10 with an HP with a clickpad (kernel-level issue)
<yeats> !tab | bioctoplasterio
<ubottu> bioctoplasterio: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GeekSquid> Rypervenche: I really think this would be a better question for #bash
<Rypervenche> GeekSquid: Ok, thank you.
<sacarlson> capti: well if it's just an install problem just setup the install first and keep the needed number of partitions or free space left to change after install
<sprung> Hello. I am connected to my work VPN using nm-applet. Now, I want to connect to the datacenter VPN, which can only be done from within the work VPN. nm-applet won't let me try to connect to it, the VPN is greyed out. Does nm-applet only let me connect to one VPN at a time? What's going on here??
<GeekSquid> ccvp: woah! that kind of system should fly high and fast
<mongy> ccvp, core2 is plenty enough
<TyrantElf> GeekSquid, You were right!  the proprietary drivers did enable HDMI! Thank You!  only problem is that when I bring up blender, it is all static inside the window,  do you know any fix?
<sacarlson> capti: ok I'll set one up in another virtualbox and try it
<nit-wit> bioctoplasterio, you type the nick first coople of letter then hit tab
<capti> sacarlson: it would be nice, but installer leaves the md0 looking as unpartitioned. As I see from gparted. the whenever i select: create partition table. guess if the installed system will be seen or not... ;-)
<rof> rof
<GeekSquid> TyrantElf: now take that question to #blender, like a good little ubuntu elf
<capti> sacarlson: trap of22
<bioctoplasterio> nit-wit, ha, that's nice.. Ok, so what I've been working toward today is going back to 10.04
<ccvp> How will Ubuntu run on Core 2 Quad 64bit, 6gig ddr3 and an older 7800gtx video card? I just got a new system, i7 870 12gig ddr3, and nvidia gtx 570 for main ubuntu gaming system, but will the Q9300 system(core 2 quad) be a decent ubuntu system? to screw around with?
<bioctoplasterio> can 10.10 be rolled back, or is that a re-install?
<nit-wit> bi09?6zC97/@<+(
<xangua> bioctoplasterio: no
<GeekSquid> ccvp: please don't repeat, your question was answered ... that system should run great
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: re-install, I'm afraid
<sacarlson> capti: so what type of partition or raid should I setup as my root partition?
<nit-wit> nit-wit, little leet
<bioctoplasterio> ok, one more question... how do you share specific folders in 10.10 netbook?
<ccvp> If i am going to make this 7800gtx Q9300 system
<ccvp> be a media server type system, is western digital caviar Green sufficient?
<ccvp> no need for WD Cav black?
<xangua> bioctoplasterio: right clic > share¿
<ccvp> 2TB Cav green = on sale at best buy 50% off today
<bioctoplasterio> I have personal file sharing turned on so I can copy from my desktop to netbook, and I've even moved some files, but I have no idea where they are
<bioctoplasterio> there's no right click in 10.10 netbook edition, apparently a kernel level issue
<GeekSquid> ccvp: the green should be fine, good price too
<capti> sacarlson: i tried the only choice is to have root selected as the whole md array. I could not make partition md0p1 within md0 from installer
<ccvp> what are the blacks for?
<sacarlson> capti: what do we really want one raid5 one raid1 and one ext4?
<ccvp> high access servers, and gaming?
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: you can go to your accessibility settings and set up simulated right click (by holding down left button) -FYI
<bioctoplasterio> interesting...
<sacarlson> yes an md is just like a partition you can't use 1/2 of sda1
<bioctoplasterio> thanks yeats
<KM0201> bioctoplasterio: thats cuz netbook sucks
<KM0201> lol
<wolf23> hi guys
<wolf23> happy new year 4 al
<GeekSquid> ccvp: essentially the same drive, only better at bursting when traffic is high, However the OS isn't fast enough to take advantage of it, nor is the FSB
<KM0201> wolf23: u 2.. :)
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: that issue for my HP shouldn't be the same for yours... if you have actual buttons, they should work - you might want to do some Google/Ubuntu Forums searching
<wolf23> KM0201,  :)
<capti> sacarlson: what i like to have is: one md0 with 3 phy disks. md0p1 for root md0p2 for home md0p3 for pictures etc. md0p1..md0pN with EXT4 FS
<wolf23> anyone help me how to open jpg.rem files on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> capti: what type of raid are they?
<bioctoplasterio> yeah, I've been doing some of that...either I'm a moron when it comes to searching for Ubuntu netbook issues, or there isn't much about it yet.
<capti> sacarlson: only one raid5 array
<kcorcoran> sloyboots:  i am reading the wiki for sabnzbplus, and it states i will have a wizard appear at first run - this does not happen.  any ideas?
<sacarlson> capti: so we just want 2 raid5 and one ext4?
<skullboy> ok so how do i remove libjpeg62 without loseing lots of other apps
<eXpl0it3r> is there a way to get applications started on diffrent real screens?
<kcorcoran> slyboots:  i am reading the wiki for sabnzbplus, and it states i will have a wizard appear at first run - this does not happen.  any ideas?
<sacarlson> capti: ok so you would be happy with my first?
<sacarlson> capti: how big would you like each raid and ext4?
<kcorcoran> goetter:  i am reading the wiki for sabnzbplus, and it states i will have a wizard appear at first run - this does not happen.  any ideas?
<eXpl0it3r> i tried the DISPLAY environment variable, but it alsways outputs: cannot open display: :0.1
<GeekSquid> eXpl0it3r: program :0    program:1
<sacarlson> capti: how big should I setup my 3 simulated hard disks to be?
<capti> sacarlson: sorry. not. I was not clear enough. one RAID5 array a big one. It will be /dev/md0. then create partitions under md0. called /dev/md0p1 for root which is ext4, then another partition called /dev/md0p2 for home with ext4 FS
<wolf23> how can i open my jpg.rem files from my blackberry, thanx
<d4rkc0r3> hello all
<bioctoplasterio> yeats, looks like another user had the same right click issue on an Acer net book: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-one-hit-one-miss
<iConfused> I know this probably isn't the proper location to ask, but, does anyone have experience running WoW under wine in here? (If this, y'know, isn't the right place to ask, could you tell me where I /should/ go?)
<eXpl0it3r> GeekSquid: that doesn't work the app then tries to open :0 or :1 ;)
<goetter> anyone have a suggestion for a usb network controller to use on a NAS box? i just found out my laptop's port is fried (was intending to use it as NAS)
<goetter> :<
<vlt_> wolf23: What type of files are these?
<sacarlson> capti: well we will cal my 2 ext4 partitions sda5 and sdb5  and the one big raid5 mdX
<GeekSquid> goetter: does your laptop have a PCMCIA slot?
<wolf23> vlt_,  files shooting from my blackberry, i have copy paste them to my pc,but the files cannot open coz they are jpg.rem format
<goetter> GeekSquid: oh yes, it does
<vlt_> yeats: I'd reccommend using LVM on top of raid instead of creating partitons on /dev/md0
<goetter> yes that would be better :3
<GeekSquid> goetter: they make a USB 2.0 PCMCIA ... pretty cheap on ebay
<bioctoplasterio> how do you add a launcher to the vertical dashbar in 10.10 for netbook?
<vlt_> wolf23: What kind of data is this?
<goetter> why would i want that -_- i just want an ethernet port not a usb port
<wolf23> vlt_,  dont know
<capti> sacarlson: sorry but not. /dev/sda5 is a partition does not belong to md0, but a partition on a phy disk
<vlt_> wolf23: What does `file <your_file.jpg.rem>` say about it?
<betarepeating> trying to share my netbook's wifi connection with my xbox 360 over crossover cable, followed the site instructions to share in network manager, it doesn't work. any help?
<capti> sacarlson: the term /dev/md0p1 is exactly the same as used in gparted
<yeats> vlt_: that wasn't me ;-)
<Sadin> could anyone help mne with an error my server is giving me
<sacarlson> capti: see my pm
<yeats> bioctoplasterio: good - glad you could find a lead
<wolf23> they come from the camera blackberry
<Sadin> when i start up my server i get the following error :unknownfilesystem
<Sadin> ould anyone help me?
<goetter> any recommendations for a good pcmcia nic for use in an ubuntu nas?
<vlt_> wolf23: I know, but your computer doesn't care where something comes from. You need to know what type of data this is.
<brianmunk> can anyone recomend a good video-file editor program to cut parts out of an mpeg-ts file, like commercials etc?
<Slyboots> fucking ubuntu
<Slyboots> Honestly
<Slyboots> Where are my god damn titlebars!
<Slyboots> I just installed 400mbn of CRAP on a headless sever; and STILL no titlebars
<KM0201> Slyboots: well, swearing about it won't make them appear, i promise
<GeekSquid> goetter: I thought your USB was dead ... strike that ... they make a Ethernet that will fit into that PCMCIA slot.... but you knew that
<betarepeating> KM0201: it's worked before
<Slyboots> Well I feel slightly better about it
<Slyboots> :(
<KM0201> betarepeating: then you should've kept notes on how you made it work
<guntbert> iConfused: try #winehq for wine questions
<quiescens> o.o
<iConfused> guntbert, thankies.
<Slyboots> Metacity is running.. its not producting any errros
<Slyboots> Im just not getting the blasted title-bars
<GeekSquid> Slyboots: in terminal: compiz --replace-metacity
<Slyboots> I dont have compiz installed
<GeekSquid> Slyboots: it comes standard
<ccvp> weird, when my secondary system is booting up ubuntu 10.10(64bit) on q9300 system, horizontal graphics lines...never had this happen before, could using a crt to dvi connector, so monitor can connect to dvi port on 7800gtx, cause ubuntu to have a glitched setup/install? and freeze the whole process?
<Slyboots> Im running this though FreeNX; which doesnt have 3d accleration
<GeekSquid> Slyboots: system>Preferences>Appearence... Visual Effects tab ... set to none
<Sadin> Anyone have time to help with this weird error im getting?
<Slyboots> Compiz FAILED - No composit extension.. Launching fallback window manager
<Slyboots> Its already set to None
<guntbert> !ask | Sadin
<ubottu> Sadin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gartral> can anyone help me with a synaptics touchpad problem?
<guntbert> !anyone | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BEAST_MODE> HACK ZE PLANET
<BEAST_MODE> HAHAHHA
<Sadin> ok
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Maverick] Using drag-and-drop I tried to move several files in a directory. This operation ended prematurely. Now each time when I am trying to move files by drag-and-drop Maverick will remind me of the unfinished operation. How can I make GNOME to forget that?
<Sadin> Why am i getting this error unkownfilesystem and how can i fix it
<Slyboots> Anyone any notion why..?
<Gartral> guntbert, that's the problem, i dont know where to start, the touchpad settings in Mouse under System>Prefereces isn't there
<Diamondcite> sadin, Not enough information, what is giving unknown file system where and when?
<Spaztic_One> how can I easily resize the monitor (resolution) in terminal?
<Diamondcite> Spaztic_One: Have a look at xrandr
<BEAST_MODE> oR Black Ops attack
<BEAST_MODE> hit subnet RQ170
<psusi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Sadin> my system wont start when i power on my server is says unkown filesystem
<KM0201> !ops | BEAST_MODE
<ubottu> BEAST_MODE: please see above
<rww> BEAST_MODE: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support. Please take nonsense elsewhere.
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I trust you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed?
<Diamondcite> Sadin: Did you change anything recently? Or maybe experience a blackout?
<Slyboots> Help me Tom Cruse! Use your Voodoo powers to fix Metacity!
<Sadin> No diamond
<KM0201> Slyboots: lol..
<rww> Slyboots: You too ;P
<Slyboots> I cant figure out why Metacity isnt drawing any titlebars
<Diamondcite> Sadin: So you just started up the system as normal and it reports unknown file system?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, yes! and current version
<BEAST_MODE> eat RHINO COCK & SHINE MY SHOES
<Sadin> im trying to install ubuntu desktop over my old server but i can startup my server because of this error plus my usb installer does not install ubuntu when i choose the option it runs ubuntu in my frashdrive
<Sadin> and yes i started the computer normally
<aimio> when i do aplay -l i get no soundcards found, how do i fix that ?..
<bullgard4> Slyboots: Try to extract any error messages by using an equivalent command-line command.
<guntbert> Gartral: what kind/make of touchpad/notebook?
<gobbe> Sadin: please give whole error
<Diamondcite> Sadin: If you start it up with a flash drive, does gparted see the partitions on the server drive?
<Slyboots> There ARNT any; I've run metacity --replacee from the cli
<GeekSquid> Gartral: next step try gpointing-device-settings
<Sadin> well
<Slyboots> It enver outputs any error messages
<IdleOne> Slyboots: hit alt-f2 and type "metacity --replace" no quotes in the box see if that helps
<Sadin> the error im getting when i boot system normally is just error :unkown filesystem then grub resue>
<Gartral> guntbert, latest generation synaptics pad, unknown model.. laptop is a Google CR-48 Chrome testbed unit...
<IdleOne> Slyboots: oh, never mind
<Slyboots> Ah now.. this is intresting
<Sadin> i dont get errors when i try to install desktop from flashdrive it just doesnt install and instead laucnhes ubuntu from the flashdrive
<Slyboots> It works in VNC
<Slyboots> But not FreeNX
<guntbert> Gartral: follow GeekSquid please ....
<aimio> is there anyone that can help me?
<aimio> :S
<Diamondcite> Sadin: I'm wonder if the hard drive in the server is still working properly.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, installed, already newest
<Sadin> if it isnt how might i fix it
<Gartral> GeekSquid, , latest generation synaptics pad, unknown model.. laptop is a Google CR-48 Chrome testbed unit...
<aimio> i have a lenovo ideapad s10-3t - sound is not working. i have added line to alsa,base,conf.. and in need of assistance please..
<GeekSquid> Gartral: lspci lsusb pastebin (1000's of people are waiting for this information)
<Diamondcite> Sadin: Would you mind trying to reparition the drive and do a full format on it? (This WILL ERASE ALL DATA)
 * aimio running ubuntu 10.04.
<KM0201> Slyboots: try disabling compiz, see if that gives you window bars.
<Sadin> how would i dop that if my system wotn start...
<bullgard4> !sound | aimio
<ubottu> aimio: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Diamondcite> Sadin: Start with the flash drive and use the utilities that come with it.
<Sadin> alright i will try that
<aimio> i have tried all that..
<Diamondcite> Sadin: There should be an app that handles partitioning called gparted.
<lboken> hi all
<Sadin> alright ill let you know in a few minutes if it doesnt work
<Gartral> GeekSquid, generating a full rundown of lsxxx lists
<infid> i love how everyone at work used to look at me like a dinsosaur for using vim/linux and now all the new generation wants to use it
<lotus-blade> I want to set up xdmcp so that I can have clients access thier desktop from other terminals and clients.  how would I do this with gdm?
<lboken> i would like to know wish ftp deamon  i should use for my ftp server  on my linux  wish one is easy to configure and all
<Diamondcite> Sadin: Unfortunately I won't be active in a few minutes =/
<Sadin> ok thats fine
<Sadin> thanks for all your help
<mongy> lboken, vsftp is about as easy as it gets.
<Gerritjan> Hello
<lboken> k thanks mongy ill look for it
<Gerritjan> I'd like to install the JRE, but I don't know how?
<Gerritjan> How to install it
<Gartral> GeekSquid, sorry for the delay, settingup pastebinit
<mongy> Gerritjan, enable the partner repo and install sun-java6-plugin
<Slyboots> Okay..
<Gerritjan> How can I enable it, mongy?
<rww> !partner | Gerritjan: enable this, install sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Gerritjan: enable this, install sun-java6-jre: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<mongy> ^^ that
<Slyboots> So; Metaframe works if I connect to the Xserver via VNC; but it seems that whatever FreeNX does to create the session breaks Metacity
<GeekSquid> Gartral: NP... dmesg too if you dont mind
<delinquentme> is there a way to consistently SSH into a computer that has a dynamic IP?
<Gerritjan> How can I enable the partner repo?
<vlt_> delinquentme: dyndns
<lboken> delinquentme do you have a routeur who can connect    you to a ddns? also knows as dyndns
<SimpsonTP> tried various pointers, but stil nautilus shows up in a mixture of dutch / english
<Slyboots> .. I raeally hate linux sometimes
<guntbert> Gartral: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  (section "troubleshooting") ?
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Maverick] Using drag-and-drop I tried to move several files in a directory. This operation ended prematurely. Now each time when I am trying to move files by drag-and-drop Maverick will remind me of the unfinished operation. How can I make GNOME to forget that? nautilus loads the CPU very much.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, lspci:  http://pastebin.com/guqJiSR7 lsusb: http://pastebin.com/AMdC8Ugx lshw (Root!): http://pastebin.com/sJkjg3Km lscpu: http://pastebin.com/Mtvj1k9f lsmod: http://pastebin.com/Yyk30pTd dmesg: http://pastebin.com/bqMxWqAu
<h4f> is there a way to record kernel panic info ?
<nothings1ecial> delinquentme: depends what you mean, try byobu
<GeekSquid> Gartral: reading something off a forum ... says lower right of touchpad is right-click
<Gartral> GeekSquid, I dont like that, i want my multitouch! >.<
<rww> h4f: Don't crosspost to multiple channels, please. Pick the one that applies to you (Ubuntu 10.10 or below here, Ubuntu 11.04 in #ubuntu+1) and use it.
<Gartral> guntbert, i saw that
<h4f> rww: sorry I thought there are more people here. wont do that any more
<Gerritjan> How do I enable the partner repository
<Slyboots> Must be a FreeNX bug
<rww> Gerritjan: use the command ubottu already told you, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<GeekSquid> Gartral: cat /proc/bus/input/devices please
<GeekSquid> Gartral: Running 10.10? yes?
<quebecois> hi
<Gartral> GeekSquid, yea
<quebecois> can somebody help me with c++?
<rww> quebecois: ##c++ can
<quebecois> thanks
<Gartral> GeekSquid, IDevices: http://pastebin.com/eajUjbcg
<sudipta> hi
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Maverick] Using drag-and-drop I tried to move several files in a directory. This operation ended prematurely. Now each time when I am trying to move files by drag-and-drop Maverick will remind me of the unfinished operation. How can I make GNOME to forget that? nautilus loads the CPU very much.
<GeekSquid> Gartral: have you seen this http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html ... might get those events to be seen by the os
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,  when trying to move another file  ...does the dialog offer  finishing the prior unfinished move?/
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: Yes.
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,  and you have already tried to finishe the prior move with no success?
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: Yes.
<aimio> what does it mean when i don't have a sound card in the sound preferences->hardware. but i have all the drivers and so on set. what is there more to do :S
<cozziemoto> bullgard4, mm  was the prior move to an external drive maybe?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, that's all HAL related though.. isn't hal depreciated?
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: From an audio CD to an external USB drive.
<GeekSquid> Gartral: isn't init depricated in your case?
<mats990> hi. does anbody knows how can i edit the shutdown menu in gnome 2.32.0? i would like to add one other choice "restart to windows" which will start script to restart the computer
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,   is the external usb driver plugged in when the you try to finish the prior move?
<cozziemoto> drive
 * aimio hates alsa..
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: Yes.
<skullboy> ok so how do i remove libjpeg62 without loseing lots of other apps
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,   then I am puzzled,,, i would have assumed the cd contents would have been cashed  on the system and awaiting the usb driver for finishing... did you try to drag and drop the same files in the same way to the same drive
<ocean> hi guys. i was trying to install ubuntu on my new hp laptop.used g parted to resize the and get some free space. freed the spaces alright and is showing up as an ullocated space. i wanted to configure this unallocated space and whn i choose this unallocated space all the tools go greay and i am not able to format this space at all.g parted keep saying that it is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions.how can i get around this issue.thanks in a
<ocean> dvance guys
<shcherbak> mats990: it means you need to update grub on logout (every time), faster is to hit shift
<Gartral> GeekSquid, just initramfs
<aimio> when i try cat /proc/asound/cards i get no such file or dir.. ( how do i fix this ) ??????????????
<mats990> shcherbak: i dont thinks so... couse i would like to press the button and go to a toillette and not to wait :D
<GeekSquid> Gartral: /etc/hal/fdi/policy exists, and you should be able to write that( or similar ) into that folder ... Most of hal is depricated... and until some dev gets done this may be the only way to do what you want
<Kartagis> when I try apt-get install anything, linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic tries to install itself but fails. how can I get rid of this behaviour?
<smallfoot-> o
<Gartral> GeekSquid, alright, i'll try
<Gartral> GeekSquid, there's another problem
<ShootEmUp> test
<Gartral> GeekSquid, synclient -m 100 says there's not synaptics driver loaded
<aimio> GeekSquid, can you assist me please.
<aimio> when i try cat /proc/asound/cards i get no such file or dir. why does this happen and how to fix it..
 * Slyboots starts or ub whats left of his sanity
<Slyboots> Need a VNC client that supports XRender
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: No, I did not. After Maverick stuck I looked what files were already copied completely. Then I  usually copied the unfinished first file that was not completely copied. And I was always successful. Then I tried to copy the rest files using drag-and-drop. Usually I was successful but the copy dialog reminded me that there was allegedly at least one unfinished copy process.
<Slyboots> freeNX doesnt work
<Random75> How do you hide the terminal when you start a program using it?
<shcherbak> Random75: you mean gnome terminal?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, it's a two-line error, may i paste it here?
<GeekSquid> aimio: ask the channel, seems like your hardware is not being recoginzed
<Random75> shcherbak: yeah
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,  mm then I am puzzled...  I cant find any reference to this issue
<GeekSquid> Gartral: yes, but copy it into one line with a couple of ## between them
<shcherbak> Random75: and you want to minimize it?
<shcherbak> Random75: Alt-Space
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,   if no one can help here scoot over to the ##linux channel or  even #gnome  here on freenode or  #gnome on gimpnet server
<aimio> GeekSquid, can that happen when drivers fail or is that beacuse of something else ? beacuse it was working before but i did something to mess it up :S
<Gartral> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? ## Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<oneliner> where should i get started if i want to learn about midi in ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: w/sudo?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, keep in mind too, that because of the nature of the chrome kernel, I'm FORCED too use that kernel, and not the ubuntu standard
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: I do not know the word "to scoot over". Why is the #linux channel any better suited? My experiences withe the #gnome channel ion gimpnet are discouraging.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, same error
<delinquentme> so i go to run the command " sudo service ssh status " and i get back that ssh is " unrecognized service " however im sure ssh is on my computer bc im using github .. any idea why its not liking this ssh command?
<cozziemoto> bullgard4,   scoot means to  move to .... ##linux should be much better
<Myrtti> delinquentme: how about sshd
<shcherbak> delinquentme: sudo netstat -tulp
<delinquentme> sshd same thing
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I caught that, seems like a kernel mismatch, in the way that ubuntu/chrome handles things... you may need to recompile some things under the chrome kernel.. and is really beyond my scope of knowledge
<delinquentme> shcherbak, http://pastie.org/1421940
<Gartral> GeekSquid, thats a hassel.. this machine only has a 16 gb ssd.. 6 of that is currently used for ubuntu
<shcherbak> no ssh
<aimio> i will give $60 to the person who helps me fix my sound problem..
<shcherbak> delinquentme: ^^
<GeekSquid> aimio: I'd reccomend running lsmod in your current OS and then doing the same thing under the Live disk to see if anything is missing from your config, cause it worked under the live disk, right?
<Slyboots> Okay; I've tried stripping out Gnome..
<Slyboots> But its still showing up in a broken form in vnc
<Slyboots> Things like the background.. and the file manager and icon
<delinquentme> shcherbak, does that mean its not running as a process? and i need to start it up?
<Slyboots> So.. metacity? how to I remove that
<bullgard4> cozziemoto: Thank you very much for your sympathetic comments.
<shcherbak> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<shcherbak> delinquentme: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<aimio> GeekSquid, nah it was working sort of last night " the built in speakers where working, but not when plugged in the headphone jack, then i started to mess with the drivers, i installed oss,pulseaudio,alsa, and what not.. then when i made a reboot, the sound was completly gone.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, there's a syntp driver that's in the chrome drivers, unfortuently, it's not a free object, and i dont know how to force load it without documentation
<delinquentme> shcherbak, should i have a shh file in that dir? ubuntu 10.04?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: seems like google is taking a Apple/Darwin/IOS locked down approach to their OS, and test hardware, which means that technically your arn't running ubuntu, as the kernel is ChromeOS.... Another thought, do you still have a Complete chrome file system, perhaps you can load that syntp.so (guess) into the appropriate /var/lib and load it with modprobe
<wolfric> how do multiple desktops work on duel monitors?
<delinquentme> actually i got it shcherbak
<delinquentme> thanks!
<f10d0r> wolfrix just use workspaces
<Slyboots> Okay; Ayone have *any* idea how the hell you get "Xrender" working in a VNCserver
<Slyboots> Thats all I need.. Xrender
<aimio> ;/
<wolfric> f10d0r: same thing
<GeekSquid> aimio: loose oss and pulse, stick with the alsa, alsamixer is what you would use to switch to the headphone port (probably as sudo)
<aimio> GeekSquid, the problem is i'm not sure how i can completely delete oss, and pulse drivers from my system..
<aimio> ::S
<mdmkolbe> Is there a way to set the sensitivity and acceleration of my mouse separately from my touch pad?
<GeekSquid> aimio: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Gartral> aibolit, sudo apt-get purge oss pulseaudio
<wolfric> Do duel monitors have to be treated like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GeMiWucx6w (as one big workspace) or can you have a seperate workspace per monitor
<Gartral> aimio, , sudo apt-get purge oss pulseaudio
<aimio> oh lol i did knew that command :S
<aimio> thanks anyway for reminding me.
<sucssi> Hello everyone, I'm having a wierd problem. I assigned 60GB to Ubuntu yesterday and now it says is full. I only used 5GB tops. Anyone has any ideas)
<Slyboots> Anyone know how I can see any broken packages in Aptitude?
<gobbe> sucssi: what says df -h
<Ziber> If I have a box that has two harddrives in it, how can I access the second one?
<gobbe> sucssi: put it to pastebin
<System_Default_0> sucssi: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<wolfric> sucssi: what do you mean assigned? try disk usage analyzer to see how it's used
<_dev_null_> sucssi: have an fsck ? <-- this is my 'any' idea
<sucssi> gobbe: http://pastebin.com/Vx3S9DYx
<sucssi> System_Default_0, version 10
<GeekSquid> Ziber: has the second one been formatted/partitioned? if not you will need to format it with gparted, which is not installed by default... then it will become available
<System_Default_0> sucssi: 10. What?
<Gerritjan> Hello, how can I install the latest Qt binaries?
<sucssi> wolfric, I tried that. I mean, a set up a 60GB partition. I tried using disk analazyer but it shows / as full, but it does not specify where
<Ziber> GeekSquid: the HD was used on another box, but for what it was doing (simply a firesharing server), I figured I'd just move it.
<sucssi> System_Default_0, 10.4
<GeekSquid> Ziber: does it show up in /media .. perhaps a mount -a to get starteed
<sucssi> System_Default_0,  sorry my bad, 10.10
<Ziber> only thing is /media is cdrom and cdrom0
<System_Default_0> sucssi: Do you installed it from a Live CD? Or an USB?
<sucssi> System_Default_0, from a live CD
<gobbe> sucssi: you didn't run it with flag -h
<artur> czesc
<aimio> lol now even my sound icon in the tray is gone :S it seems like i just make it worse everytime :P
<GeekSquid> sucssi: seems like you did 6 gigs instead of 60 ... boot to live disk, use gparted to resize the partition to 60
<magicianlord> aimio: which distro
<_dev_null_> sucssi: "find / -xdev -size +100000c"
<gobbe> sucssi: anwyay, you have 6 gigs for /, not 60
<System_Default_0> sucssi: Well, you can use Gparted for checking partitions properties. Or you can use the
<System_Default_0> Palimpsest Disk Utility.
<sucssi> oh crap
<sucssi> my bad
<Xintruder> would open office be the best office suite on ubuntu?
<magicianlord> yes
<Gerritjan> I'd like to install Qt 4, how do I do this?
<age> Hello. Why do fonts in Chromium/Firefox not respect system font settings? I have hinting set to Full, but it appears different in chromium. Fresh 10.04 install here, tried both default Chromium and stable from PPA.
<aimio> magicianlord, ubuntu 10.04 - lenovo s10-3t ideapad.
<sucssi> Ill give it a go, sorry and thank everyone
<ZeiP> Xintruder, it's probably has most features
<GeekSquid> Xintruder: for most people oo.org is more than they need, I actually use it alot
<ZeiP> Xintruder, the best one is a question that can be debated forever without any actual answer :)
<Xintruder> GeekSquid: its better than open office?
<h-dee> Hi...I'm in trouble. I'm a newbie not a hotshot in linux. I was trying to install a CMS in my /var/www (LAMP installed and working), but it wasn't working so I tried changing the permissions/owner of directories, and I changed owner for /var/ to local user RECURSIVELY. Now after I restrated, it showed up with .ICEAuthority error. Tried changing owner back to root, but didn't reolved.
<GeekSquid> Xintruder: oo.org = openoffice.org
<ZeiP> Xintruder, openoffice = openoffice.org
<Xintruder> oh sorry lol
<magicianlord> aimio: 10.04 has issues with the sound menu. 10.10 is better in that regard. try 10.10
<Gerritjan> Never mind, already found the binaries, installing it now :)
<yorf> Good evening, I'm able to transfer or view a bit of video from my USB video camera but in less than a minute everything halts and I eventually get "Error splicing file: Input/output error."
<Gerritjan> I'm looking for an IDE to develop C++ in, can you recommend me one?
<GeekSquid> h-dee: ownership recursively of /var/www should be www-data
<bullgard4> Gerritjan: You do not install primarily files but packages. So find out what packages include Qt files. You can that by searching in Synaptic for packages having "Qt" in its name or description.
<aimio> magicianlord, i'm not sure how to make a upgrade without losing my files so i can't do that before i learn that..
<milamber> h-dee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54181
<h-dee> GeekSquid: Sorry, din't got you.
<bullgard4> Gerritjan: You do not install primarily files but packages. So find out what packages include Qt files. You can do that by searching in Synaptic for packages having "Qt" in its name or description.
<guntbert> !ide | Gerritjan
<ubottu> Gerritjan: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<damagednoob> how do identify the name of a program from the gnome launcher menu?
<damagednoob> how do i*
<h-dee> milamber: Thanks, let me see
<GeekSquid> h-dee: the ownership of your CMS should be set to www-data
<Gerritjan> I'd like to build GUI's at a gnome desktop
<Gerritjan> Which one shall I use then?
<guntbert> damagednoob: right click on the ubuntu icon, select edit menues,....
<Gerritjan> I don't like to use a terminal based one
<damagednoob> ta guntbert
<magicianlord> aimio: you download the 10.10 iso from the website, use the startup usb creator to put i on hte flash drive, then copy your old files to a directory on that flash drive, then you restart, boot from usb, and install
<milamber> Gerritjan: what language do you want to program in?
<Gerritjan> C++
<guntbert> Gerritjan: try them, use what you like :-)
<h-dee> GeekSquid: Actually, the CMS was what I was trying to do, but now the problem is with the system when i changed /var owner to my local user which was previously root. It throwed ICEAuthority error at logon everytime.
<age> Gerritjan: I'd try Anjuta, it has a graphical interface designer also.
<bullgard4> damagednoob: Read the associated package desriptions one after the other. You can narrow down by selecting certain application categories.
<aimio> magicianlord, i shall try
<damagednoob> Gerritjan, there's Qt and Gtk frameworks
<ShootEmUp> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<Gerritjan> Is Qt a good idea for gnome applications?
<bullgard4> ShootEmUp: Same to you!
<Slyboots> Does anyone; have *nay* idea.. how you enable "Xrender" over a vnc4server session
<age> Gerritjan: No, GNOME uses Gtk+.
<GeekSquid> h-dee: you screwed up your var directory by setting it to user... this is not easily fixable, I'd reccommend reinstalling
<milamber> Gerritjan: in my opinion, the *easiest* way to get started is Qt Creator. it has a lot of good code examples built right in. the other gui option is gtk (which is installed by default)
<age> So, no-one getting blurry fonts in Chromium.
<Slyboots> I've been looking into this for nearly 5 days and Im no closer to figuring uot how to enable it
<magicianlord> yes
<Gerritjan> Are there also tutorials for GTK?
<Gerritjan> If yes, can you pass me a link? :)
<magicianlord> Slyboots: what is xrender=
<Gerritjan> And further, is it compatible with C++?
<h-dee> GeekSquid: Would reinstalling means I need to reinstall all those apps again? Or is there something like 'Repair Windows' in Linux too (Windows background)
<Slyboots> magicianlord: ... a video render method?
<Slyboots> I've nof reaking idea
<milamber> Gerritjan: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/2.90/
<Gerritjan> Thank you
<Qation> Can someone help me running docky? this is the error it gives: http://pastie.org/1421933 and I have dbus running
<Slyboots> Just keep getting an error "Cant do Alphabeld without XRender
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I merge to files side by side: eg  file1line1file2line1\nfile1line2file2line2 etc?
<age> Gerritjan: There are bindings for Gtk+ to C++ -- gtkmm
<otterpat> hello i have a problem
<Gerritjan> Gtkmm, and is that also installed by default at Linux?
<geirha> dsnyders: paste -d ' ' file1 file2
<Gerritjan> Ubuntu*
<milamber> Gerritjan: no. all of the documentation for gtk is at www.gtk.org
<Gerritjan> Ok
<GeekSquid> h-dee: start from scratch, you could create a package list from Synaptic and backup /var/cache/apt/archives to reinstall your apps so you don't have to dl them again
<yorf> Hey, I can transfer or view a bit of video from my USB camcorder but in less than a minute everything halts
<Gerritjan> And where can I find documentation for GTKMM?
<age> Gerritjan: even if ther are not, you can easily install them.
<milamber> !clone | h-dee
<ubottu> h-dee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<age> Gerritjan: http://www.gtkmm.org/en/
<Gerritjan> Ok, then I'll start reading there
<Gerritjan> Thanks for the help
<age> :P
<h-dee> GeekSquid: Seems like heck of a work. By the way, I was wondering if I somehow check for ubuntu installation on another system to check for file/directory owners of contents in /var/, and change accordingly...would it work?
<h-dee> GeekSquid: Any idea about that?
<guntbert> !ask | otterpat
<ubottu> otterpat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dsnyders> geirha, what's the -d ' ' for?
<milamber> Gerritjan: np. just take your time with it, there is a pretty steep learning curve with using the linux dev tools. the gtk-app-devel-list is a really good one to join and there are many people in #programming that are willing to help
<GeekSquid> h-dee: that would take longer than reinstalling in my opinion as there are alot of things in /var that have alot of different, user and group permissions
<Gerritjan> Ok
<cntb> hi installed freenx in lucid want to contol same open session to help user .my old man. not new other session . what ways to accomplish remote assistance
<milamber> Gerritjan: also if you are going to be using gtk you are going to want to google for: glade interface designer
<h-dee> GeekSquid: I see. Anyways, thanks for your help. I appreciate it. If nothing works out, I'm gonna do that only. Have Fun. Happy New year. :-)
<Gerritjan> I'm not familair with Linux, can I install it with packet manager?
<shcherbak> GeekSquid: h-dee: ls-lR /var > prototype and write script to set it back
<Gerritjan> (glade)
<KM0201> Gerritjan: install what w/ package manager?
<h-dee> shcherbak: How exactly? I'm a newbie
<milamber> Gerritjan: yes, there is a version in the repos
<dsnyders> geirha, I just saw the line in the man page where it says it separates lines with tabs by default.  Thanks and Happy New Year!
<yorf> Hi, after a delay I get "Error splicing file: Input/output error" during a transfer
<milamber> !info glade | Gerritjan
<ubottu> Gerritjan: glade (source: glade-3): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0.is.3.6.7-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 85 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<KM0201> hmm
<Weedy> cntb: something like x11vnc
<Gerritjan> Thanks
<otterpat> the wlain on my dell inspiron 1545 is not working it is on and showing networks but i can not get on whthout being puled in to the router
<shcherbak> h-dee: what is question... you do not know bash?
<milamber> Gerritjan: np
<cntb> weedy will control same open session and not open new one?
<magicianlord> is it worthwhilte to set noatime on /boot ext in fstab?
<h-dee> I know bash a little. What you want me to do exactly? I didn't understand that. I actually changed owner for /var recursively with all sub-directories. And ICEAuthority error starts to show up on reboot.
<Weedy> cntb: ... that is what you asked for
<Kondry> Sup everyone?
<shcherbak> h-dee: what command have you used?#
<cntb> good
<dsnyders> Kondry, bulk renaming session
<Kondry> Ah.
<leetdood> my friend has ubuntu 10.10 and he b0rked his his x by lowering his resolution, it blacked out and didn't restore itself. how can he fix it?
<h-dee> shcherbak: sudo chown -hR <username> /var
<GeekSquid> leetdood: boot to recovery mode and run xfix
<yorf> Hi, I get "Input/output error" after trying to transfer
<Kondry> I was actually wondering if anyone would be able to help, does anyone know of VPNs for Ubuntu, as for Windows there is stuff like "CyberGhost", anyone know anything like that for Ubuntu?
<shcherbak> h-dee: do you know how diff works?
<GeekSquid> !vpn | Kondry
<ubottu> Kondry: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<h-dee> shcherbak: No! Sorry!
<h-dee> shcherbak: What's diff?
<dsnyders> Kondry, Have a look at http://alternativeto.net/software/cyberghost/?platform=linux
<nothingspecial> h-dee: That was silly
<otterpat> the wlain on my dell inspiron 1545 is not working it is on and showing networks but i can not get on whthout being puled in to the router
<Kondry> Tor looks good, thank you guys :)
<shcherbak> h-dee: man diff , will paste you mine "/var" so you can change acordingly, is system still on after change?
<h-dee> nothingspecial: I know. But, I was trying something. Wasn't aware of the consequences.
<h-dee> shcherbak: Thanks. I'll check man for that. Yes, its working but not upto the mark, and shoes up a couple of error messages on reboot everytime.
<saladin1980> ok SOS 911:)  ok now i installed 10.10 and now i had setup empathy and all that fun stuff but well NOW it says locked out and put in the pass that was supposedly setup and it is not:(  how do i reset that so i can reset that password?
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: "pulled by the router"? how do you mean?
<nothingspecial> chown  on system files is not a good idea, wether it matters or not, especially whole directories. No offence meant
<ilovefairuz> !vpn | Kondry
<ubottu> Kondry: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<h-dee> nothingspecial: Thanks. Got my lesson after this mistake.
<jgedeon_> saladin1980: Reboot into single user mode.
<otterpat> plugged in to the router
<saladin1980> ok .. ok assume i am total newb jgedeon how do i do that:)?
<lithaerien> Hello everyone, I'm having some trouble booting into the Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD with my Macbook Pro 3,1. Is there anyone able to assist me on this?
<milamber> h-dee: it's the first of *many* we've all been there. just remember: backups, backups, backups
<shcherbak> first paste is ls -l /var -- http://pastie.org/1422014
<shcherbak> h-dee: ^^^
<h-dee> milamber: Sure milamber! :-)
<Kondry> Also, it it possible to hide your hostname while in IRC chats you are not familiar with?
<h-dee> shcherbak: Thanks! Let me see
<damagednoob> lithaerien, what's problem?
<nothingspecial> h-dee: Yep - me too
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: what's your laptop make and model?
<lithaerien> Kondry: From my understanding you'll need to donate to freenode to hide your host.
<ilovefairuz> Kondry: join #freenode, as for a mask
<ilovefairuz> Kondry: ask **
<otterpat> dell inspiron 1545
<jgedeon_> saladin1980: Reboot and just before going to grub hold down the shift key.  If you go to recovery then choose command line you can do a passwd <username> and set the password
<ilovefairuz> !who | otterpat
<GeekSquid> Kondry: you will need to set a password with nick serv and then go to #freenode and ask that your nick be cloaked as unaffiliated
<ubottu> otterpat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: what ubuntu version are you running?
<guntbert> !register | Kondry
<ubottu> Kondry: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GeekSquid> Kondry: look at the info for my username ... you will see what it does
<leetdood> GeekSquid: thanks, that fixed the issue
<GeekSquid> leetdood: no problem, glad I could help
<otterpat> ilovefairuz 10.10
<mdmkolbe> Is there a way to set the sensitivity and acceleration of my mouse separately from my touch pad?  That is to say I want to have on sensitivity for my physical mouse and another for my laptop's integrated touchpad.
<lithaerien> damagednoob: On my MBP I have two options to boot the Live CD one says EFI Grub and the other is normal. The normal way will come to a black screen with the letters and numbers 1. 2. Select CD-ROM Boot Type: The EFI Bootup will give me a kernel error after choosing try Ubuntu before installing. The Kernel error hints towards the filesystem not being readable.
<magicianlord> is it worthwhilte to set noatime on /boot ext in fstab?
<h-dee> shcherbak: This looks same. I think its the subdirectories problem. What I think is...when I chowned /var and subdirectories to my local user, there might be some files with local user permissions, and when I chowned back all to root again, they might have changed to belong to root, which might be a cause
<bustedup277> Okay, so I am a TOTAL n00b. I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my USB, so I loaded my USB and it say Ubuntu and loaded. Then the window popped up saying Trial Ubuntu or Install It. So I press "Trial" or whatever, but then it just had the loading circle. So I wait, and I wait, and it never stops loading. So then I click the window and it says it's not responding. What is wrong?
<milamber> mdmkolbe: System >> Preferences >> Mouse
<bustedup277> Someone please answer. ;.;
<lithaerien> damagednoob: The Select CD-ROOM Boot Type screen will leave my keyboard unresponsive too.
<shcherbak> h-dee: now 1 part ls -lR /var -- http://pastie.org/1422021 till debconf (included)
<delinquentme> OK! soo making progress .. I just realized that the IP address i get from www.whatsmyip.com is the same for BOTH computers im trying to SSH between lol .. this wont get me what i want ..  so how do i ssh to a particular computer WITHIN a network .. from outside that network?
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: go to system > administration > additional hardware drivers, .. do you see an entry for your wireless card?
<mongy> bustedup277, what did you use to make it
<bustedup277> Umm...
<mdmkolbe> milamber: AFAICT, that sets the same sensitivity for both mice.
<bustedup277> I download the .iso file then I used Universal Installer and installed it on my USB stick.
<Slyboots> No-one has *no-idea* how gto get XRender working in VNC?
<ilovefairuz> bustedup277: how did you install it to the usd?
<h-dee> shcherbak: Thanks...a long list. Let me compare!
<shcherbak> h-dee: tell me what you want part 2...
<ilovefairuz> bustedup277: usb **
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: ifconfig will tell you what your ip is locally , the ip at whatismyip.com is the IP of your House, not the local computer
<hellhound> i am having trouble getting ubuntu 10.10 to recognize my second monitor with nvidia-settings
 * BernardV wishes everybody a happy new year
<damagednoob> lithaerien, are you using an actual cd or is it usb? if it is a cd, could it be scratched?
<KM0201> hellhound: whats wrong?
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: configure port forwarding on the router
<otterpat> ilovefairuz: broadcom B43
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: you will need to set a DMZ or nat route from within your router to allow access to a machine from outside the network
<h-dee> shcherback: Yes, please part 2
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: to enable/activate it
<bustedup277> I simply used the universal installer to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix 2010, selected the file, which WAS correct, then I selected my E:/ drive as the output file, my USB stick. It works all the way until it freezes up when I click one of the options. Meaning that I see the Ubuntu logo loading and all.
<h-dee> shcherback: especially /var/lib
<hellhound> KM0201:  it only shows one screen and will not recognize the second one.. i have the nvidia driver installed
<lithaerien> damagednoob: I had burned two CDs both with the same issue.
<otterpat> ilovefairuz: it's activated
<KM0201> hellhound: hmm.. never encountered that one...
<delinquentme> thanks guys
<damagednoob> lithaerien, do you have another pc to try them out on?
<shcherbak> h-dee: ok /var/lib
<otterpat> ilovefairuz: broadcom STA is not
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: ok try STA
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: and reboot
<milamber> mdmkolbe: there is no easy way to do what you want. but it has been requested. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input is a good place to get started
<lithaerien> damagednoob: I have this one that I'm talking with right now. A PC
<bustedup277> Anyone have an answer? >_>
<h-dee> shcherback: I found few culprits from part-1 you sent, hopefully changing those back to default might help. Thank you for your efforts. :-)
<dsnyders> what chmod do I need to be able to rename files, x or w?
<damagednoob> do the cds work on that one?
<otterpat> ilovefairuz: i can not it will not let me
<cntb> perfecto
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: any specific errors?
<otterpat> ilovefairuz: SystemError: installArchives() failed
 * bustedup277 sighs.
<damagednoob> dsnyders, i think you need w
<Slyboots> Okay.. Hmm.. differnet approach
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: are you connected using cable? if not, connect
<Slyboots> If I use XForwarding to host the X11 enviroment on a remote PC
<milamber> !chmod | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lithaerien> damagednoob: Which I have tried a few days ago and it booted
<Slyboots> Is there a way to have it to continue to run after the "host" has shutdown?
<bustedup277> ilovefairuz; I answered your question, have any idea what's wrong.
<Slyboots> So I can come back and connect to it later
<GeekSquid> dsnyders: use sudo mv oldfilename newfilename to do it with out changing permissions
<bustedup277> *?
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: chmod does not rename files
<ilovefairuz> dsnyders: x and w on the directory not the file itself
<otterpat> ilovefairuz: yes i am it is the only way i can
<mongy> otterpat, seen that before... sadly.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source  (with cable connected)
<ilovefairuz> bustedup277: try unetbootin
<bustedup277> unetbootin = ?
<damagednoob> bustedup277, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ilovefairuz> bustedup277: sudo apt-get install unetbootin .. and then run it
<dsnyders> nothingspecial, chmod may not rename files, but it certainly can prevent them from being renamed
<milamber> !screen | Slyboots
<GeekSquid> !unetbootin | bustedup277
<ubottu> Slyboots: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubottu> bustedup277: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mongy> otterpat, selecting download updates during install actually installs the driver so, before you go onto partitioning etc, you can connect via wifi, and its there after you install..
<damagednoob> lithaerien, sorry i'm out of ideas then
<mongy> otterpat, just a btw
<lithaerien> Thanks then
<otterpat> mongy Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<GeekSquid> otterpat: is synaptic running?
<ilovefairuz> otterpat:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ilovefairuz> otterpat: if a package manager is running, close it, if an update is in progress, leave it till it finishes
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: yes, but what do you want to do? perhaps <rename>
<bleah6> hey , trying to install ubuntu from usb stick but i get something like "no init found"
<bleah6> how do i fix that ?
<mcc> Hello... I am having some trouble with PHP on ubuntu. It may be an apache configuration issue. When I try to run a php script, it waits a long time and then says "timeout waiting for output from cgi script". I think it doesn't know how to execute it.
<mcc> I have php5-cgi installed but not libapache2-mod-php5. When I apt-get install -s libapache2-mod-php5, it says it is oging to attempt to uninstall my mpm-worker and replace it with mpm-prefork, which is not what i want.
<otterpat> mongy ok reboot?
<mongy> otterpat, no need to..
<ilovefairuz> bleah6: do you get that while trying to install or after installation finished?
<dsnyders> nothingspecial, I'm simply getting a permission denied when trying to rename a file.  I wasn't sure if I needed to change x or w.
<bleah6> before ...
<ilovefairuz> dsnyders: chmod u+w .
<ilovefairuz> bleah6: try redoing the usb disk, use unetbootin
<foolhardy> I'm in the cli and I'm looking at xorg.conf. I need to change the video driver to "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" because X will not start as it is with my old geforce fx5500 card. I see the "device" section in xorg.conf. Right now the driver is "nvidia". Is this what I need to change?
<bleah6> thats what i used ilovefairuz
<mcc> Basically what is the difference between the php5-cgi and libapache2-mod-php5 ubuntu packages, and how does one configure the php5-cgi package?
<bleah6> it says no init found and ash shell opens
<otterpat> mongy additional drivers is grayed out
<bleah6> anything i can do from there ?
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: which file, where, are you sure?
<ilovefairuz> bleah6: looks the files were corrupt, format it and do it again
<mongy> otterpat, reboot or login/out if you think you need to.   lsmod | grep wl
<bustedup277> ilovefairuz; It has finished installing, I will try it this time and see if it works.
<bustedup277> brb
<mongy> logout/in i mean lol
<d9500> foolhardy: assuming that you have the nividia binary driver installed, that should be the correct entry
<otterpat> mongy ok
<KM0201> foolhardy: i run a 6800, and my "device" is set to "nvidia" just like yours
<ilovefairuz> mcc: mod-php5 is an apache module that adds PHP support, php5-cgi is a "CGI binary" that could be used with any server supporting CGI (apache and others)
<foolhardy> hmmm. Right now X won't start and even in the cli the screen keeps blacking out every 10 seconds
<ilovefairuz> mcc: check /etc/php5
<mcc> ilove: ok, cool. and i found this which is helping: http://www.bobulous.org.uk/coding/apache-php-cgi.html however now I am having a different problem
<d9500> foolhardy: it may be that the nvidia driver isn't properly installed or the kernel module isn't loaded. what does lsmod | grep nvidia return?
<foolhardy> it is strange because I can do a regular ubuntu desktop install and everything works correctly, and it uses "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" driver. But with a minimal no-gui install X won't start
<mcc> This and one other guide i saw said to add AddHandler and Action lines to my httpd conf. I did so, however, then I got the error: "Invalid command 'Action', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<foolhardy> i just did lsmod, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for
<mcc> I did this inside of a <VirtualHost> directive. any idea what I might have done wrong there?
<dsnyders> nothingspecial, the file is in my ~/Downloads and has -rw-r--r-- permissions.  I could easily do a chmod 777 and be done with it, but I was in a "do things properly" kind of mood today.
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: I always found this useful http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<ilovefairuz> mcc: what are you trying to accomplish? you don't need to configure PHP manually to make it work with apache, the packages do this by default
<GeekSquid> foolhardy: the minimal does not have a GUI , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install the GUI
<foolhardy> GeekSquid, I do not want the gui. I only need minimal install for xbmc to run
<ilovefairuz> mcc: and use mod-php5 if you're using apache
<foolhardy> I'm using "xbmclive"
<mcc> ilovefairuz: i need it to work. if the packages are supposed to make it work by default then something went wrong.
<ilovefairuz> !lamp | mcc
<ubottu> mcc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mcc> when i try to open a PHP script it downloads instead of running. the reason i cannot use the php5 module is that if i try that, it will uninstall mpm-worker and replace it with mpm-prefork
<d9500> foolhardy: lsmod shows loaded kernel modules; using | grep nvidia will pipe the listing of modules through grep to find words matching nvidia. if lsmod | grep nvidia tuturns anything, then the nvidia kernel module is loaded. however, like GeekSquid said, if you have no gui (no Xorg) then X will not load.
<mcc> and i have a need to use mpm-worker due to limited system resources
<foolhardy> d9500, it did not return anything
<d9500> *returns
<ilovefairuz> mcc: and how does that impair your application ?
<foolhardy> just cursor blinking
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: In your own /home do what you like ;) That is properly.
<foolhardy> not evenr eturned to prompt
<d9500> foolhardy: then the kernel module is not loaded.
<GeekSquid> foolhardy: there is a #xbmc channel, for help with xbmc
<mcc> it's a little bit complicated-- i have a limited amount of RAM (this is a xen instance) and there is a particular script running on this machine which is hit very heavily
<mcc> i mean, this is why i need mpm-worker
<jgedeon_> user@host:/# sudo a2enmod php5
<jgedeon_> user@host:/# /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<d9500> foolhardy: how did you install the driver if you have no gui? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-VERSION?
<mcc> because i need to be able to limit the live number of processes
<jgedeon_> foolhardy: yes
<foolhardy> current drivers are installed automatically with xbmc live but I require legacy
<ilovefairuz> mcc: if you're trying to conserve memory, then apache is certainly not for you, use lighttpd for an easy-to-configure lightweight web server that supports PHP too
<GeekSquid> foolhardy: no gui means that you wouldn't need the nvidia driver, as the cli displays fine on nvidia cards and doesn't need graphical support
<mcc> To recap: I am trying to use the php5-cgi package instead of the one that installs a module, but am having trouble clarifying to apache that it needs to use the php5-cgi app. ... actually wait i guess i could do that with a hash-bang. one minute
<foolhardy> i can get assistance in xbmc-linux channel I just thought this was an ubuntu issue, since xbmc won't even load
<mcc> ilovefairuz: this sounds like an extremely attractive option, however, i'm a little short on time this afternoon and that sounds like it would take awhile to get running
 * mcc tries addhandler cgi and modifying his scripts to use a hashbang
<ilovefairuz> mcc: not at all, you would only have to install a couple of packages and uncomment some lines in the config
<foolhardy> but I am getting "(EE) No drivers available" when startx
<ilovefairuz> mcc: you would be surprised
<d9500> foolhardy: unless xbmc can somehow run straight against a console framebuffer, then you'd need a gui (that is, X server and its associated software) to run it at all. I don't follow xbmc development, but i'm guessing it still requires X.
<mcc> ilovefairuz: well, the problem is I have some somewhat elaborate apache configuration as it stands involving multiple virtual hosts, mod_perl etc. So I'd have to recreate all that in lighty.
<foolhardy> d9500, it does use x
<foolhardy> but x won't start
<lwizardl> hi
<ilovefairuz> mcc: i see
<foolhardy> therein is my conundrum
<meco> Flash crashes in Firefox whenever I attempt to enter fullscreen mode, either in Facebook games or on YouTube. I read somewhere that I should swithc off hardware acceleration for the Flashplayer but I cannot find any menu where this is an option. Any suggestions?
<mcc> it is probable i am trying to do too much with this box at once.
<d9500> foolhardy: i thought you did a minimal (no gui) install? did you install X after that manually, then?
<lwizardl> where do you find the settings to enable headphones in 10.10 desktop? when i plug in my headphones nothing works besides the internal laptop speakers
<foolhardy> (EE) Failed to load module"nvidia"
<hellnest> meco: install non-free flash plugin :)
<dsnyders> nothingspecial, I just didn't know whether x or w controlled renaming a file.  Turns out the x on the renaming script file was missing.
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: just +x will let ou exceute it
<foolhardy> I used xbmc live to install. it installs x, just with no desktop environment
<otterpat> mongy did not work
<foolhardy> normally boots straight into xbmc, but since x won't start, it doesn't
<meco> hellnest: Is that compatible with Flash 10.1?
<mongy> otterpat, network manager not picked up any stations?
<ilovefairuz> meco: perhaps you mean compositing? system > preferences > desktop effects
<mongy> lsmod | grep wl    what does that bring back.
<ilovefairuz> hellnest: meco: the non-free flash plugin *is* the same one from adobe
<mcc> "This PHP CGI binary was compiled with force-cgi-redirect enabled.  This means that a page will only be served up if the REDIRECT_STATUS CGI variable is set, e.g. via an Apache Action directive"
<mcc> ...bother
<d9500> foolhardy: then that's not a minimal command-line install. you had GeekSquid and I trying to diagnose the wrong problem--no big deal, now that we can tell better what the problem is, but when you said minimal install, i thought you meant no X.
<nothingspecial> dsnyders: if you own the file, of course
<foolhardy> I see. My mistake.
<mcc> oh, i need to a2enmod actions.
<hellnest> ilovefairuz: lol, i'm noob just try to help :) dunno the diff. Also he asking about the hw accleration. The setting is inside firefox. If you point him to desktop-effects, it's mean compiz setting not hw accleration :)
<cholten99> Hi. I'm having a problem where running some apps (VLC, aMSN, Calibre, etc) cause my box to reset (I'm runing 10.10). I thought it might be a rogue config problem so I've just finished a complete clean re-install and have the same thing :-(. Is there an easy way to look at some crash-logs to find out which shared library (which I'm guessing is the cause) is to blame? Thanks.
<meco> ilovefairuz: I cannot find 'desktop effects' here on hardy
<foolhardy> What should I have said - since it installs x but there is no desktop environment like ubuntu desktop
<ilovefairuz> hellnest: and i pointed that out
<magicianlord> cholten99: log viewer, or in /etc/log
<foolhardy> just not "desktop"?
<hellnest> ilovefairuz: you're the expert :)
<foolhardy> well, irrelevant I guess. So yea, x won't start and I'm getting "no drivers available"
<d9500> foolhardy: if xbmcliv installs only the current nvidia (260.19.29 i think) drivers by default and you need the legacy 173 drivers, then it should be as simple as apt-get purging the newer drivers, rebooting, and apt-get instaling the legacy 173 drivers, running nvidia-xconfig as root to make a new xorg.conf, and then starting X.
<epaphus> Hello. I have installed openswan... how do I know of my generic kernel already has ipsec support compiled in ?
<Maahes> magicianlord: /var/log not /etc/log
<magicianlord> Maahes: thank you
<foolhardy> d9500, forgive me, but how do I purge the current drivers? sudo apt-get purge nvidia?
<meco> I cannot find system > preferences > desktop effects here on hardy. Where should I look?
<magicianlord> foolhardy: from synaptic package manager, find nvidia driver currently installed and then right click and purge
<otterpat> mongy well let me rephrase my problem yes it connects but it disconnects
<foolhardy> magicianlord, how do you access spm from cli?
<Maahes> meco: I don't think hardy has that menu
<jgedeon_> epaphus: your kernel should if you have not rebuilt a customer kernel.  It should be on by default.
<cholten99> Okay, thanks. I now have Log Viewer up. Hints for which log and what I should be filtering for to hunt for reset causes?
<ilovefairuz> meco: first try: alt + f2, metacity --replace   ... does this help with the flash problems?
<Maahes> you need to install compiz-gnome or compiz-config-settings-manager (ccsm)
<mongy> otterpat, ah well,  was there the b43 driver available.. bu I use STA fine..
<magicianlord> i use sta, becaue its the only one that works
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<epaphus> jgedeon_ hmm.. do you have a source i can show my friend who is breaking his head blaiming the kernel? iam running lucid from a minimal install
<mongy> magicianlord, +1
<Maahes> ActionParsnip: danke.
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: np broseph :)
<meco> ilovefairuz: No, that made no difference
<otterpat> the STA did not work at all
<d9500> foolhardy: i don't know the exact syntax for that since i'm not running the current ubuntu. i'm guessing you would run apt-cache search nvidia to find all available nvidia drivers in the repos, run dpkg -get-selections | grep nvidia to see currently installed nvidia drivers, and then, if the current driver is the most recent (256 or 260 insteaad of 173) purge that package name.
<epaphus> jgedeon_ iam running 2.6.32-27-generic i386
<otterpat> mongy the STA did not work at all
<ilovefairuz> meco: you're using a rather old ubuntu release, i suggest you install a newer version, Lucid 10.04 is an LTS release too
<GeekSquid> d9500: foolhardy: xbmc-live is not a ubuntu distro, and unfortunately is not supported here, I suggest you look elsewhere for help, you can install a regular ubuntu and install xbmc after you get the nvidia drivers working, seems like you would have better luck than using the xbmc-live, and better support with the true ubuntu base
<meco> ilovefairuz: Yeah.. I know...
<magicianlord> what is xmbc
<r00t4rd3d> xbmc ?
<magicianlord> foolhardy: you can try purging nvidia-current
<jgedeon_> epaphus: Are you running a hardy box?
<GeekSquid> magicianlord: xbmc is a media center pc, that runs under a number of linux distros
<magicianlord> yes?
<itaylor57> looking for distros with dead in the name should return good options
<dansan> Ok, so I don't understand the underlying security model that's dictating chroot's behavior.  I can't create a chroot jail and run it as either root or anybody else (on Ubuntu).  I don't want to use schroot, I want to do it the manual way 1st because I want to understand it.  I get "Operation not permitted"
<rww> foolhardy: I already told you yesterday that XMBC-Live isn't supported here because it's an unofficial derivative, and to seek support from the XBMC people. Please consider listening to that.
<dansan> do I need to screw with pam? /etc/security/limits.conf?
<mongy> otterpat, odd.  which broadcom is it
<mongy> otterpat, lspci -v | grep Broadcom
<dansan> I copied bash & it's dependencies into the jail, added proc & dev, no dice
<sparrowminer> ciao
<GeekSquid> !it | sparrowminer
<ubottu> sparrowminer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sparrowminer>  /join #ubuntu-it
<sparrowminer> ciao
<ilovefairuz> sparrowminer: no space before /
<bluezonemobile> Lol
<dansan> :)
<dansan> I've done that before too
<mcc> Problem solved. Thanks all for the help
<knoppies> I have a built in GSM modem on my laptop, and I was wondering if anybody knew of an app that I could send/receive SMS/text msgs with?
<sparrowminer> good night
<foolhardy> rww, I wasn't aware of that
<sparrowminer> good night
<otterpat> mongy the one that is not working is the STA and the one that is is the B43
<foolhardy> telling someone that you already told them something doesn't help, especially when they weren't aware of it
<GeekSquid> knoppies: gsm-utils includes what you need
<knoppies> thanks GeekSquid
<mongy> otterpat, its the opposite for me.  well as long as its working.
<rww> foolhardy: When someone says something to you in a channel that you're in and don't subsequently leave for 2 hours, the expectation is that you read that message. Either way, now you know.
<oneliner> anyone knows jack about jack?
<dansan> very little oneliner
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: nothing
<dansan> oneliner: but try me
<GeekSquid> oneliner: /join #jack
<oneliner> am fiddling in double depth; new in ubuntu and new at handling midi
<ilovefairuz> !details | oneliner : and watch your language
<ubottu> oneliner : and watch your language: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oneliner> ilovefairuz: just an innocent pun, but anyways
<dansan> :)
<otterpat> mongy well working is a relative term still disconnecting
<dansan> oneliner: and I have no clue what double depth is :)
<rww> 37240001705556
<rww> m/t
<oneliner> that an exaggeration of "over my head" :)
<GeekSquid> rww: speaking in code again?
<dansan> oneliner: ahhh, well I use jack with ardour, but try #jack or #ardour
<nothingspecial> dansan: If you try copying bash and chrooting, remember to preserve the directory structure - after all bash looks for ls in /bin (or /usr/bin) ** whereever it is**, if you see what I mean.
<rww> GeekSquid: I'm not good at multitasking, it seems :(
<delinquentme> does anyone know what kind of software a default IP of http://10.1.10.91 would be for?
<delinquentme> if thats my default gateway
<oneliner> i am trying to get to grasp with the basic concept of the midi server and trying to get rosegarden to reproduce the midi examples (it appears to be running alright but i get no sound)
<dansan> nothingspecial: thanks for the response.  I believe I've copied the directory structure correctly.  I've actually also copied firefox & it's dependencies as well.  Maybe I should be a pastebin of the contents
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: try nmap's os/version probing?
<ilovefairuz> and google too.
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: not software, just network, not a standard IP, but some routers don't stick to the mainstream, not a problem though
<ilovefairuz> dansan: perhaps what you're looking for is an apparmor profile for firefox ?
<nothingspecial> dansan: I`m theorising, I`m not sure if I could actually help :)
<sparrowminer> ciao
<delinquentme> GeekSquid, ilovefairuz so the issue is its coming up with just a screen thats says "It works! "
<GeekSquid> sparrowminer: ciao bella, can we help you with something?
<dansan> and I lied, sorry.  What it actually says is "cannot find file /bin/bash", I get the "Operation not permitted" when trying to run as non-root, but of course, I want non-root to run in the end
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: looks like an apache webserver
<dansan> http://pastebin.ca/2036113
<delinquentme> GeekSquid, can that be installed on a wireless router?
<dansan> Here's my chroot contents.  I have it in /var/chroot/firefox and I'm running "chroot /var/chroot/firefox /bin/bash"
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: that's the default apache welcome page
<otterpat> mongy i wonder  if it is my wireless card itself i just created a wireless network and it has no signal strength but is is conned
<PhilT> delinquentme: routers run web servers for GUI, not usually apache though
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: in theory, yes, I don't know why it would be, but if you have port forwarding enabled, you would be looking at the webserver of your local machine
<dansan> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: try http://localhost .... see if you get the same result
<goetter> for sharing between two ubuntu machines, which of nfs and samba is less cpu intensive/more efficient?
<mongy> otterpat, for me b43 worked flaky, and signal was always very low, rate was fluctuating from 1mb/s to 54mbp/s all the time
<delinquentme> GeekSquid, yeap sure do!
<ilovefairuz> goetter: ssh does just fine, places > connect to
<goetter> sorry, console only i meant
<knoppies> goetter, I use the connect to menu and ssh (ts actually sftp or something I think)
<goetter> i'll be using this to share media for xbmc
<goetter> and other things
<ilovefairuz> goetter: sudo apt-get install sshfs
<ccvp> wow, this freaking owns
<ccvp> ps3mediaserver succesfully installed on 10.10
<Sadin_> i start my ubuntu 10.04 system and it works fine then after a few minutes my screen goes black and flashes some white stripes and does not go back to unutu and i cannont do anything what does this mean
<ccvp> now transcoding raw .ts(blue ray files)
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: guessing 10.1.10.91 is your local machine and your gateway is actually 10.1.10.1
<ccvp> over the wireless N lan, to all devices on my lan
<ccvp> , ie: xbox360/ipad/iphone....win
<goetter> okay sshfs looks simple enough
<delinquentme> GeekSquid, own.
<goetter> but one of my clients is an appletv, which doesn't have an amazing cpu
<knoppies> goetter, once you have the drive mounted, I think xbmc can use it. I haven't tested that yet. Im not sure then, I haven't done much successful fiddling with samba
<delinquentme> GeekSquid, how are people supposed to know these things haha?
<goetter> i'd like to give it the implementation that eats the least cpu
<goetter> so that it has more to play videos with :3
<bastidrazor> ccvp: i just setup ushare to stream media to the xbox and ps3
<GeekSquid> delinquentme: 20 years at the game and I still don't know everything
<ilovefairuz> goetter: lighttpd?
<ccvp> bastidrazor
<ccvp> i couldnt get ushare setup
<dansan> ilovefairuz: Interesting.  I'm not running SELinux, and although I can re-compile the kernel any way I like, I'm thinking that running a version of firefox in a chroot that has the stupid plugins and having a separate "clean" version (no goofy plug-ins) would be a safe approach
<ccvp> it wouldnt see any of my ubuntu shares
<ccvp> for whatever reason when i browsed in my 360
<ccvp> im running ps3media server on a Q9300/6gigddr3/ubuntu 10.10
<ccvp> its pretty quick
<GeekSquid> !enter | ccvp
<ubottu> ccvp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dansan> ilovefairuz: I've seen some HOWTOs that say how to do it with schroot, but I want to make it work manually 1st (at least a bash prompt) to make sure I understand the tech & implications before I proceed with any higher level software
<bastidrazor> ccvp: you tell it which folders to share in /etc/ushare.conf
<ilovefairuz> dansan: apparmor is NOT SELinux, is a similar but separately developed technology
<ccvp> have you checked out ps3mediaserver
<dansan> ilovefairuz: ahh
<ccvp> for ubuntu?
<ccvp> seamless transcoding...any fileformat/extension
<bastidrazor> ccvp: no, ushare was the first i tried and it works fine.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, so what do you make of the chromebook's lscpu output?
<ccvp> well i may msg u if i get issues with ps3mediaserver
<ccvp> can ushare transcode any file as well?
<ccvp> when browsing through the 360?
<ilovefairuz> dansan: and it's way much easier to configure than SELinux
<bastidrazor> ccvp: i can not get mp4's to play on either ps3 or 360.. the only issue i have.
<ccvp> mp4 = mkv?
<ccvp> , ie: h264 avi's?
<dansan> ilovefairuz: thanks, I'll read up on it.  But I still want it jailed & separated from the rest of the filesystem.
<GeekSquid> Gartral: nothing special "GenuineIntel"
<ilovefairuz> dansan: it does that and much more
<dansan> ilovefairuz: it's adobe flash that's the huge leak
<nothingspecial> GeekSquid: ?
<ilovefairuz> dansan: i enable it only on youtube
<dansan> ilovefairuz: Here we are with perhaps the most secure operating system on the planet and we're installing one of the most insecure binaries on it opening it up to the world!
<Gartral> look at the core/cpu count
<dansan> ilovefairuz: yeah, I just want to go a step further
<GeekSquid> nothingspecial: not for you .. notice the space, the answer was in relation to rww's question
<Gartral> GeekSquid, ^^^
<bastidrazor> ccvp: the extension.. file.mp4  .. at the moment i'm unable to test if changing the extension will work.
<nothingspecial> GeekSquid: sorry
<dansan> ok, gotta afk, brb
<ccvp> ps3 media server was able to stream a 90gig uncompressed blueray .ts file to my ipad via ps3medaiserver running on ubuntu 10.10
<ccvp> over wireless N, with NO hiccups
<linxeh> nice
<ilovefairuz> dansan: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguinswf/2008/08/secrets_of_the_mmscfg_file_1.html
<ilovefairuz> dansan: you can disable ALL filesystem read/write operations
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I see 2 cores (Intel Core Duo) on 1 socket,
<ccvp> Is there a good usenet browser for Ubuntu 10.10, thats as good as newsleecher?
<mongy> ccvp, lottanzb
<andrewax> if problem is youtube on full screen, just disable hardware acceleration@
<ccvp> mongy, usenet provider independant?
<ccvp> so it'll work with giganews?
<mongy> ccvp, or ninan if you want something a bit harder/special.
<mongy> ccvp, yes.
<RedSingularity> How can I change the default playback speed in VLC?
<knoppies> I have a built in Huawai GSM modem on my laptop product ID: 1404, how do I find a 'marketing name
<ccvp> mongy, can i tell it to utilize the 50 connection capability that giganews has?
<mongy> ccvp, yes
<mongy> ccvp, and ssl and, whatever else
<ccvp> on lottanzb.org it has 10.04 as latest, assume that works fine w/ 10.10?
<Xintruder> Can we have Ubuntu clients authenticated on a windows environment (authenticate through AD)?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, there's the discrepency.. in lscpu it comes up an Atom N455.. not Core Duo
<mongy> ccvp, might wanna use the beta 0.6
<DasEi> knoppies: install hwinfo, it's output is detailed
<knoppies> thanks DasEi I will give it a try.
<mongy> ccvp, its moving from hellanzb as backend to sabnzb as backend..  better and has web interface if needed
<mongy> ccvp, http://www.lottanzb.org/2010/07/lottanzb-0-6-daily-builds-available/
<GeekSquid> Gartral: cat /proc/cpuinfo .... little more detailed info
<mongy> ccvp, just remember to add the sabnzb ppa as well from that page, and install it...
<mongy> ccvp, other than that, its easy as pie to setup
<ccvp> ok, uninstalling the latest stable then
<ccvp> didnt see that .6 was there
<mongy> ccvp, could just upgrade it :)
<mongy> ccvp, ok nvm
<ilovefairuz> Xintruder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<DasEi> knoppies: also gnome-device-manager, if you prefer GUI
<mongy> ccvp, ive used the 0.6 for a while, works fine.
<hihihi100> i installed a dictionary for windows under wine, i cannot access it nor delete it, can i still accessthe contents of the dictionary?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, woaw, flags I've never seen befor
<GeekSquid> Gartral: lemme see | pastebinit
<ccvp> how do i add sabnzb ppa? i have no clue what that means
<ericstewart> I just compiled and installed ruby from source. I can't figure out how to make aptitude exclude ruby from installing as a dependency.
<Gartral> http://pastebin.com/krpRXUdu
<Gartral> GeekSquid, http://pastebin.com/krpRXUdu
<knoppies> DasEi, I might have a look at that too, but hwinfo gave me some info so I think I am able to move forward. I need to reboot though. Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.
<okapi> hi all, how can I find duplicate line in a text file?
<red2kic> hihihi100: Applications --> Office --> Dictionary.  Something wrong with that?
<DasEi> knoppies: nice
<mongy> ccvp, just add ppa:lottanzb/daily-build   and  ppa:jcfp/ppa   and update and install lottanzb and sabnzb{tab it}   as I dont know full name
<indystorm> yay!!! I got ubuntu server up and running! SWEET!!! :)
<hihihi100> thats not my point red, im talking about this particular larousse dict
<ccvp> do i paste those two lines in "other software" sources?
<ccvp> in update manager?
<DasEi> !ppa | ccvp
<ubottu> ccvp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<GeekSquid> Gartral: google's gone apeshizzle!
<elliott> Is it possible to write the USB image to a disk partition and boot it with GRUB/whatever?
<elliott> Installation CD, that is.
<Gartral> GeekSquid, LOL! I don't recognize 70% of those flags
<mongy> ccvp,  sudo add-apt-repository whatever
<cheater99> hi!
<DasEi> ccvp: I haven't followed what you are up to, but seems you need soft not found in standard repo, and decided to use a -slightly riski- foreign one
<Gartral> GeekSquid, like... aperfmperf
<nowres> Hello!
<cheater99> i want to simulate a microphone in ubuntu, how can i do this?
<cheater99> i'm sure there's a way
<Gartral> cheater99, in cli or gui?
<cheater99> i just want to play back an audio file, and have an app that needs a microphone pick that up
<cheater99> the app is gui (it's actually under wine, but that's no problem, wine puts the mic through OK, i know it works for everyone)
<Gartral> cheater99, look into aplay and sox
<cheater99> let me try that
<GeekSquid> Gartral: and that is coming from the Chrome kernel, so we have a bunch of undocumented unrecognized and otherwise un-understandable information that will take a while to sort
<DasEi> cheater99: mic could create a dummy dev for; audacity does such recordings
<itaylor57> Gartral: they arent flags just optiopns
<elliott> Nobody's insane enough to do what I want to do, I guess :)
<cheater99> DasEi: i didn't understand that, say again?
<Gartral> itaylor57, they're actually CPU flags from Chromeos kernel
<itaylor57> okie dokelie
<nowres> my graphics card runs great on lucid. when i upgraded to maverick it no more works but in the live cd it works. it's an intel i915. before login screen shows the screen flashes many times then stay blank. could it be caused by gdm? any idea?
<DasEi> cheater99: audacity records, without need for a dummy-mic" what passes through soundcard. If you need a dummy, could set up one in /dev.
<cheater99> Gartral: i don't think sox is what i mean
<cheater99> DasEi: how would i set it up?
<ccvp> mongy what is ppa:jcfp/ppa
<ccvp> ?
<trojanking> hello all, i heard its possible to install ubuntu on a USB
<mongy> ccvp, for sabnzb
<ccvp> i added the first one, and it gave me some hahsh in return
<DasEi> cheater99: /dev/mic for example
<ccvp> hash
<cheater99> DasEi: yes. how?
<DasEi> cheater99: sudo touch /dev/mic
<trojanking> hello all, i heard its possible to install ubuntu on a USB
<GeekSquid> Gartral: same reason I didn't buy the G1 and waited for the MOTO Droid
<mongy> ccvp, its the backend.  lottanzb is not the program all on its own, its just a frontend
<cheater99> DasEi: and then, how do i put sound in it?
<carson> I have an old computer, 60 MB of RAM, single core 551 Mhz proccessor, what should i put on it, Xubuntu, Puppy Linux or DSL?
<ccvp> ok i did those two commands for adding them, so now i can just sudo apt-get install lottanzb, and it'll install the .6?
<DasEi> cheater99: you can just point to it, as it's a dummy, it won't work
<Gartral> GeekSquid, lol, same here.. but i'll never turn down a free laptop, even if it's a bit strange!
<GeekSquid> carson: puppy might work, DSL is the best bet
<DasEi> !usb | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mongy> ccvp, sudo apt-get update first
<GeekSquid> Gartral: FREE? how did you pull that one off?
<Justus> hi, I have switched the complete hardware of a system (I put the hdd into another computer) how can I update all drivers, so ubuntu will soft reinstall? is this possible?
<cheater99> DasEi: but i need to put sound into it.
<carson> GeekSquid: Could DSL still download somewhat newer software? does it have software center?
<DasEi> carson: dsl,or least 128 MB ram
<mongy> ccvp, then sudo apt-get install lottanzb sabnzbdplus
<elliott> Nobody? :)
<DasEi> elliott: ask again ?
<Gartral> GeekSquid, they're TESTBED machine from the chromeos PILOT program! you sign up, and if selected, Google Ships you a computer... i'll pm you da link too sign up
<elliott> DasEi: Is it possible to write the Live CD or USB image to a disk partition and boot it with GRUB or similar?
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I love you!
<elliott> I don't have an optical drive or a convenient USB stick.
<bustedup277> ilovefairuz: I tried your thing, I could trial Ubuntu, but whenever I tried to install, I selected my language, then pressed forward. Then the next thing came up, I read it, and presssed forward, then it said it was loading. I walked away for about 15 minutes then came back and it still had the loading circle. Is this normal and no? What is wrong?
<elliott> Furthermore, is it possible to then install to the same media I booted the Live CD off?
<DasEi> elliot: yes, can make grub2 boot an iso
<Gartral> GeekSquid, it's not garenteed you'll get one!
<elliott> DasEi: no, that requires special support in the initramfs IIRC
<GeekSquid> Gartral: I know, but it is worth a try
<ccvp> im about to pop in a 2TB WD Caviar Green to a sata port on my pc, will ubuntu be able to utilize
<elliott> I'm fine writing an .img to a partition etc.
<ccvp> 2TB drive/sata out of the box?
<elliott> ccvp: yes.
<elliott> ccvp: make sure to turn it off first :-P
<nibalizer> is it possible to install ubuntu desktop w/o installing X/gnome?
<ccvp> i just tried putting it in just now
<elliott> nibalizer: alternate install CD
<ccvp> when my pc was in, and i heard a pop/shock sound, electrical
<elliott> ccvp: erm not on the machine you are talking on, right?
<ccvp> now the pc doesnt work
<nibalizer> elliott: i'll check that out
<DasEi> elliott: so I didn't get your question
<mongy> !minimal | nibalizer
<ubottu> nibalizer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<itaylor57> is it possible to install x windows without
<elliott> DasEi: but I just said it a few lines up :)
<itaylor57> xll
<cheater99> elliott: you would need to write the img to the drive, load the kernel, set up a ram fs, simply copy files over, then continue booting from that. no idea about the details.
<itaylor57> LOL
<elliott> ccvp: um did you just plug a sata drive in to a live pc
<ccvp> yep
<ccvp> j/k - lulz
<elliott> ccvp: i was getting worried there.
<elliott> what has humanity come to :)
<elliott> cheater99: well. yeah. it's the details that are difficult :P
<qtrip> quit
<ccvp> my main PC has front loading trays/docks for sata drives
<ccvp> gateway FX 6480-15E, it would be nice if sata evolves to hot swappable
<DasEi> ccvp: sata is hotplug already
<trojanking> please after installing ubuntu on usb can i run it side by side with my mac OS... i mean can i switch to another OS already installed in hard drive without switching off my pc?
<ccvp> oh, so u cant do it
<ccvp> mobo wise
<ccvp> but if it has trays, thats fine?
<cheater99> elliott: my guess is try it first with a simple fat32 partition: make a usb stick that creates an empty fat32 partition, copies over to the fat32. you can then check if that works at all. then try to make it boot. then doing ramfs shouldn't be a big step from that.
<ccvp> cant do it live to the mobo sata port etc...?
<elliott> cheater99: I have no USB stick.
<cheater99> elliott: cd then
<DasEi> trojanking: no, that you would use a vm for
<dansan> ilovefairuz: thank you.  However, mm.cfg is useless if the integrity of the flash binary has been compromised it's self.  I think I would be more comfortable trusting a convicted criminal with my security.
<Gartral> trojanking, yea, look into xen computing
<elliott> cheater99: I have no optical drive.
<elliott> cheater99: Why do you think I want to boot the Live CD from a partition?
<ccvp> brb, gotta transfer drive
<elliott> OK, there's probably an unused USB stick _somewhere_, but I'd rather do this than dig around to find it ...
<cheater99> elliott: why not just boot a linux from the partition?
<trojanking> ok thanks
<cheater99> elliott: can you take out the hdd?
<Gartral> !xen | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<elliott> cheater99: that's what I want to do, I want to boot the ubuntu livecd from the partition
<elliott> and no, I can't
<elliott> laptop
<elliott> not easily accessible HD
<cheater99> elliott: you can take out laptop hdds
<elliott> i'd really rather not
<cheater99> elliott: how are you going to put data on the hdd if you have no optical drive?
<cheater99> and no usb stick?
<elliott> cheater99: um I am sort of connected to the internet?
<Gartral> elliott, does it have usb?
<elliott> Gartral: yes. but i don't have a usb drive handy.
<cheater99> elliott: what OS do you have?
<elliott> hm wait this might work
 * elliott goes off to try
<Gartral> elliott, ahhah, hmm.. sd card?
<elliott> Gartral: I think there's one of those ... somewhere :-D
<elliott> I doubt it can boot from it
<elliott> anyway, I have an idea
<cheater99> elliott: you could resize the partition with the OS that's on it already, then rip the image of a working ubuntu partition from somewhere and put it on your system
<Rave1> elliott, http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<cheater99> elliott: then set it to bootable.
<cheater99> elliott: make sure the grub on the donor system was installed on the partition and not in the mbr.
<elliott> Rave1: yep that is basically what i was going to try.
<elliott> cheater99: I'm just going to copy the LiveCD files
<elliott> and then use GRUB to boot kernel/initrd
<elliott> the only problem is-
<Rave1> elliott,  ok
<elliott> how can I force Ubuntu to load all the installation files into RAM?
<elliott> Since I need to install it to the _same_ partition.
<cheater99> don't
<itaylor57> it wont work
<elliott> IIRC I've done this before but I forget how.
<cheater99> elliott: have two partitions
<cheater99> elliott: you can later remove the livecd partition
<elliott> I suppose I can do without 600 megs if I have to :)
<elliott> I'll get to partitioning.
<Gartral> elliott, you reaaly need a lice disk too boot from, you have no external drives what so ever?
<cheater99> you can resize partitions using gparted or something like that under linux
 * cheater99 forgot the actual command
<elliott> Gartral: I probably do, but they're all either used or somewhere I don't know where.
<elliott> Besides, this sounds like fun.
<elliott> I've done similar things before, I know what I'm doing.
<cheater99> elliott: you can use say partition magic under windows to resize your existing partition without losing data.
<itaylor57> head it all before
<elliott> itaylor57: don't worry, I'm crazy enough.
<elliott> cheater99: yeah, i'm fine with resizing.
<DasEi> elliott: I still don't get your question.. you want to boot an iso from hd ? with usb as startmedium ?
<kmck> So, my preferences>appearance today and i was looking at the themes they had, i clicked on the link to get more themes and went to the first click-able option on the site 'Controls' and downloaded what was called 'evil mac' then i hit the install button on the appearance window and found the file i had downloaded, once i clicked it a message came up and said it was successfully installed however when i was trying to use it a message kept coming up say
<elliott> DasEi: I want to boot the Ubuntu Live CD -- through any means, ISO or not -- from HD.
<cheater99> DasEi: we've already answered his question
<DasEi> fine then , cheater99
<itaylor57> DasEi: they know everthing
<elliott> itaylor57: are you referring to me?
<DasEi> itaylor57: we do:)
<itaylor57> not me
<itaylor57> Moi?
<silent_h> Hey all.  I'm using 10.10 64-bit and my /var/log directory keeps filling up (~7GB) due to kern.log and messages growing too big.  I looked at the logs to see what the problem was, and here's what it has:
<silent_h> Jan  1 16:44:15 ubuntu-desktop kernel: [48643.983578] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/net/wireless/scan.c:580 cfg80211_inform_bss_frame+0x1e0/0x1f0 [cfg80211]()
<silent_h> Jan  1 16:44:15 ubuntu-desktop kernel: [48643.983582] Hardware name:
<silent_h> Jan  1 16:44:15 ubuntu-desktop kernel: [48643.983584] Modules linked in: nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 vfat fat usb_storage binfmt_misc vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv parport_pc ppdev nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_idt snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm arc4 snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_timer rtl8180 snd_seq_device mac80211 eeprom_93cx6 snd soundcore cfg80211 snd_page_alloc psmouse serio_raw intel_agp lp parport usb
<silent_h> Jan  1 16:44:15 ubuntu-desktop kernel: [48643.983626] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P        W   2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu
<silent_h> I can paste the whole trace if needed, but didn't want to clog the room.  Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> silent_h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stevezau> ah man.. has anyone here got the nvidia ion2 GT218 hdmi audio working on ubuntu 10.10?? I have removed audiopulse as i want passthrough but it just won't work :|
<elgan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<kcorcoran> anyone use sabnzbplus?
<mongy> kcorcoran, only via lottanzb
<nit-wit> elliott, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Configuration%20File%20Commands.html#Loopback_Boot_Entry
<silent_h> Hey all.  I'm using 10.10 64-bit and my /var/log directory keeps filling up (~7GB) due to kern.log and messages growing too big.  I looked at the logs to see what the problem was, and here's what it has: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549392/
<elliott> nit-wit: thanks. wouldn't it be simpler to unpack the ISO to a separate partition, though?
<lickalott> silent_h - http://pastebin.com/
<silent_h> thanks, sorry didn't know about that before.  Link is just above
<kcorcoran> mongy:  is it fairly easy to setup?
<nit-wit> elliott, I have no idea  always have the correct tools
<mongy> kcorcoran, very.
<nit-wit> *I
<carson> Whats a good CD burner for Linux
<mongy> kcorcoran, need the 0.6 ppa version of lotta to use sabnzb with it.
<kmck> So, i went to preferences>appearance and i was looking at the themes they had, i clicked on the link to get more themes and went to the first click-able option on the site 'Controls' and downloaded what was called 'evil mac' then i hit the install button on the appearance window and found the file i had downloaded, once i clicked it a message came up and said it was successfully installed however when i was trying to use it a message kept coming up sa
<itaylor57> carson: brasero
<carson> itaylor57 thanks
<elliott> kmck: you got cut off.
<bopnet> Boa noite galera!!!
<kmck> elliott: so my entire message didn't go through?
<elliott> kmck: indeed. cut off at "kept coming up sa".
<daeda1us> trying to configure grub to add haiku to the menu, but as ubuntu is the only os on the box, theres no menu.lst
<rww> Umm. Anyone know what elgan wanted?
<daeda1us> what can i do to configure the menu?
<kmck> ...saying that it hadn't been downloaded correctly or was incomplete... so then i deleted it out of appearance to try and re-install... when i clicked install and clicked on the same file it now says "evil mac was not installed successfully: you can not overwrite directory-to-directory" ... i'm assuming this is a simply fix? but i'm not sure what's going on?
<kmck> elliott: did the rest come thru that time?
<mongy> carrier disconnect #@##!
<kmck> elliott: or i guess the second half :)
<elliott> kmck: yes
<bopnet> Algum brasileiro por ai!!!
<rww> !br | bopnet
<ubottu> bopnet: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Xintruder> Any Arabic Ubuntu user her? pls msg me
<rww> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<trism> daeda1us: check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom Menu Entries
<d9500> kmck: did you manually remove evil-mac from .themes as well?
<elliott> ha @ half-arabic message
<daeda1us> thank you very much trism
<elliott> now make it a palindrome :-)
<kmck> no
<bopnet> obrigado
<kmck> d9500: no, how do i delete/find the .themes folder and .gnome
<d9500> kmck: open nautilus, press ctrl+h to show hidden files, find and open .themes. see if there's any theme in there labeled something like .evil-mac
<d9500> kmck: and delete it if there is
<ccvp> mongs, 2 issues left,
<lassaad> Hi
<ccvp> "install" button needs to be installed for lottanzb to work?
<steiner> when trying to connect to a printer on a windows computer, i think i have everything set up, but when i print a test page it asks for a password.
<kmck> d9500: nautilus, sorry i'm still very new with Ubuntu
<kmck> d9500: the comma should of been a ? haha
<steiner> how do i disable it or what should i enter?
<lassaad> please tell me how to run an application from terminal (like gedit) without keeping Terminal busy ?
<d9500> kmck: nautilus is a file manager (think windows explorer on vist or windows 7.) If you click places--home folder on your top taskbar, nautilus will open and show the files in that folder.
<ccvp> I just popped in my 2TB drive into sata port, and ubuntu is detecting it, but its not mounted, so im about to format it then mount within Disk Utility, but what "type" should i chose? EXT4(default)? and leave checkbox for take ownership of file system?
<GeekSquid> lassaad: gedit && disown
<oskar-> lassaad:  add a single "&" after the command
<user__> Hi there Guys And happy new year 2 everyone
<lassaad> Ok, thanks
<SwedeMike> ccvp: it's sane defaults, it's usually what people want.
<user__> anyine with Ubuntu installed on an  iMAC?
<kcorcoran> mongy:  excellent recommendation; thanks.  that was very easy to get up and running.  i had downloaded sabnzbplus, but was at a loss on how to configure.
<lassaad> is there any possibity to make the & automatically
<lassaad> ?
<nawk> I need help with my LIVEUSB.  Basically I have Ubuntu 10.10 iso burnt onto my usb and its working.
<vikasap> I am not able to perform upgrades, could anyone please help
<ccvp> 7200 RPM 64mb cache, 2TB Western DIgital Caviar Greens were on sale at bestbuy today for $100
<ccvp> is that good price? so i bought just 1, didnt want 2
<nawk> what I need help with is to resize the aufs (another unionfs) that the LIVECD creates
<nawk>  I want to be able to make it bigger
<amerinese> what's a good resource for learning/reading about configuring things from the command line only?
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<DasEi> nawk: persistent install and still space left on the usb ?
<cutegirl96> lassaad: no, linux is not a mind reader, it does what you tell it to do.
<vikasap> I get the following errors in my update manager : http://paste.ubuntu.com/549394/ , coule anyone please help me fix my problem
<ccvp> heh, how long is this gonna take to format a 2TB drive in DIsk Utility to ext4? it doesnt do a "quick" format?
<ccvp> gonna do the entire drive?
<amerinese> for example i looked up network configuration and got a lot of articles on using the GUI, but i want to learn about the command line / config files
<cutegirl96> amerinese: help.ubuntu.com, read the server guide
<kcorcoran> mongy:  you there?
<mongy> yup
<nawk> DasEi: could you elaborate?  If I'm not mistaken there is a casper-rw which is 128MB
<Jacruth> hi, how could I change the password of one user in the terminal? chpasswd? editing /etc/passwd?
<lupowaco> Guyes an chance someone with Apple Imac?
<ccvp> can't you just do passwd "username" ?
<lickalott> apple = poo
<DasEi> nawk: you installed ubuntu to usb, and want to resize the installation..
<kcorcoran> mongy:  this isa quick/easy application.  do you know of any other "like" applications that have more information?  for instance, when i use newsleecher, it will tell me the max download, average download speeds...
<d9500> Jacruth: passwd <name of user>
<red2kic> Jacruth: "passwd billy"
<Jacruth> thanks!
<chrisb> I'm trying to install a python package that I downloaded from sourceforge. I extracted the tar.gz archive using tar -zxvf [file name], navigated inside the extracted directory, and ran "sudo python install.py install" and it errored out. Help?
<lupowaco> apple is ok man :P
<DasEi> nawk: that makes me assume there is space left on the usb
<ccvp> ok, this format is taking longer then i expected
<lupowaco> Better than windows at least the MACos
<mongy> kcorcoran, lottanzb/sabnzb beta ppa has webserver function.
<ccvp> 2TB drive better not take 2-3 hours to format NTFS to EXT4
<ccvp> doesnt it just do a "quick format"? etc
<red2kic> ccvp: How long have it been?
<mongy> kcorcoran, not unlike ninan, which is browser based via java... much more advanced tho
<ccvp> 3min
<DasEi> nawk: and also I assume you can write to the usb, once it's booted, changes remain, so it's not a live, but a persistant install
<red2kic> ccvp: Wait 30 minutes. I'd say. :3
<ccvp> it was in win7before, now its ext4 for my media library
<nawk> DasEi: well, the installation is created on an aufs which is generated by the LiveCD.  Ultimately I want to have some room to work with
<mongy> kcorcoran, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234982  there, I did that.
<mongy> kcorcoran, a bit rough around the edges...
<nawk> DasEi: but there is no room to work with since there's 0 MB left on the aufs filesystem
<kcorcoran> mongy:  yea, at a loss with sabnzbplus...still new to ubuntu and reviewed the wiki for sabnzbplus - couldn't understand how to configure and launch
<DasEi> nawk: and usb has space left
<DasEi> nawk : size of the usb ?
<nawk> DasEi there is plenty of space on the USB
<nawk> its just that the aufs is 100% utilized
<Jacruth> does the cp command support "overwriting"?
<ccvp> ok done
<ccvp> 4m27s on a Q9300 6gig ddr3 took to format 2TB
<dsnyders> nawk, can you not move some of the files from the aufs onto the usb?
<lickalott> i'm just messing with you lupowaco
<red2kic> Jacruth: Yes. Automatically. Check "cp --help" or "man cp" -- If you want interactive (yes/no), use :cp -i"
<red2kic> "cp -i"
<ccvp> red2kic, wtf
<DasEi> nawk: basically two ways : either view the usb as a standard harddrive , and use it that way, or think of it like a live install, then can have an additional partiton for downloads, but.. can't make installs , that will remain after reboot
<lickalott> i have a VM running Leopard
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<Jacruth> red2kic, I saw it, but I dont know If I should use --remove-destiantion or --force
<red2kic> ccvp: 2-WTFING-TB
<ccvp> in disk Utility, it shows HPFS/NTFS(0x07) as Partition Type, even tho in Volumes, its listed as EXT4 with the label i gave it? whats going on?
<lupowaco> hahah get lickalott :)
<Jacruth> or even --update, red2kic
<cutegirl96> Jacruth: sure...
<lickalott> ;)
<ccvp> why does it have an identifier
<ccvp> of hpfs/ntfs? if i formatted it as ext4?
<lupowaco> Any idea on How to fix the airport on an imac running ubuntu?
<ccvp> it was previously ntfs for win7
<lupowaco> :(
<JeroenDeDauw> Something with my network config got messed up I think - I cannot connect to the interwebs anymore (with another device obviously). How to reset all network settings?
<amerinese> cool, reading docs about command line network config here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html. i thought ip was replacing ifconfig?
<mongy> kcorcoran, if you wanna use it, use the 0.6 ppa for lottanzb and also ppa for sabnzb,  info is on lottanzb.org
<cutegirl96> amerinese: why did you think that?
<ccvp> this is my last issue i seem to have
<lickalott> neg lupowaco
<amerinese> someone mentioned that to me?
<red2kic> Jacruth: I don't know. I generally use "cp -a" to copy few files. Nothing deep.
<DasEi> nawk : how did you install to the usb ?
<fructose> I could use some troubleshooting help... I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu machine through the Internet using internet connection sharing. It worked last night, but I rebooted Ubuntu (and not the Windows machine) and now it doesn't connect
<lupowaco> No worries thanks anw ;)
<amerinese> not sure, not really used ifconfig before except to find out the ip address
<ccvp> mongy in disk utility, the drive shows Partition Type: HPFS/NTFS(0x07) even tho in the big greybar showing its storage area visually, it says 2.0TB ext4.......
<Jacruth> thanks red2kic, Ill try on the way
<ccvp> oh wait, why is it asking me to manually chose the "Type"
<dsnyders> ccvp, did you repartition it?  The system will think it is the original partition type until you reboot or re-read the partition tables.
<mongy> ccvp, what does gparted show
<kcorcoran> mongy:  looking at it now.  is it worth going to a web UI?  what is the advantage?  just more features?
<ccvp> formatting doesnt do this alone?
<ccvp> in the Disk Utility app?
<chrisb> I'm trying to install a python package that I downloaded from sourceforge. I extracted the tar.gz archive using tar -zxvf [file name], navigated inside the extracted directory, and ran "sudo python install.py install" and it errored out. Help?
<mongy> kcorcoran, well, ninan has a LOT more features, and its hidden...
<ccvp> i will chose Linux (0x83) and not make it bootable
<cutegirl96> chrisb: be less vague.
<Gartral> light sensors, who has them working?
<nawk> DasEi Universal USB Installer
<ccvp> one sec.
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<cutegirl96> hi, how can I make double tap on my touchpad be right click and triple tap be middle click?
<FloodBot1> cutegirl96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kcorcoran> mongy: hidden?  can you elaborate that and why that's good or bad/
<mongy> kcorcoran, but saying that, with lotta/sab there is ability to show it via web
<GeekSquid> chrisb: try sudo python install install.py
<trism> chrisb: it would be help if you pastebin the error
<mongy> kcorcoran, ninan is only used via browser, meaning its running but no window open, tray icon etc
<GeekSquid> !repeat | cutegirl96
<ubottu> cutegirl96: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kcorcoran> mongy:  so by hidden you;re saying its less resource intensive?
<mongy> kcorcoran, well, it uses java, so not really.. hidden means its background process, and server like
<ccvp> ok i changed the partition to Linux (0x83)
<DasEi> nawk: so live or persistent ?
<kcorcoran> mongy:  gotcha...makes sense
<mongy> kcorcoran, you use it by connecting to it viz browser...
<mongy> viz*
<mongy> via*!!
<ccvp> in DIsk Utility, and its still not mounted................maybe ill stop, whats the process to repartition this 2TB drive to go entirely EXT4, and formatted and mounted?
<kcorcoran> mongy:  its just a service and i view it by a web UI?  that the correct way to think of it./
<kcorcoran> ?
<elliott> ccvp: mkfs.ext4
<ccvp> type that in cmd prompt?
<chrisb> Thanks. I'll try it right now. Sorry, cutegirl96. I'm trying to install MySQL-python1.2.3. I used wget to download the file to /usr/local/lib.
<mongy> kcorcoran, yes
<elliott> ccvp: um. you have to give it parameters.
<kcorcoran> mongy:  sorry, trying to tranlate this so i understand...trying to migrate from windows 100%
<ccvp> the drive is currently /dev/sda1
<elliott> ccvp: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1. say.
<mongy> kcorcoran, lotta/sabnzb is a decent solution..
<kcorcoran> mongy:  so if i following your link to install ninan it will allow me to view via web UI?
<ccvp> will that format it too?
<mongy> kcorcoran, yes.
<ccvp> its writing "inode tables" now
<kcorcoran> mongy:  reading your link, what username is that referring to?  the usenetserver credentials?
<ccvp> 1100 out of 14905
<mongy> kcorcoran, oh, username = your home
<mongy> kcorcoran, couldnt figure a way to auto do everything...
<GeekSquid> chrisb: I think you would have better luck with sudo apt-get install python-mysqldb
<mongy> kcorcoran, so you need to amend it to /home/'you'
<nawk> DaeEi i can't remember, but I have a casper-rw ext3 filesystem which is setup as a loop device, its of 128MB
<DrunkenRambler> Hi.  How can I run a python script every time I  log on? (gnome-terminal localy or ssh from elsewhere)
<kcorcoran> mongy: if i run through the process to install right now would you have a few minutes to help walk me through it in the event i run into a snag?
<mongy> kcorcoran, I guess
<chrisb> What was that aptitude package again?
<GeekSquid> chrisb: python-mysqldb
<nawk> DaeEi: okay, ultimatley what I want to achieve is use the LiveCD environment while I have the freedom (freepsace) to install things here and there to try
<nawk> I believe things are different with recent versions of Ubuntu now.
<DasEi> nawk: seems persistant than.. if your lucky and it is next to the free space can resize it , safer is an extra partitition though to not mess the uuids
<ccvp> why is mkfs.ext4 reserving 5% of my drive
<ccvp> for super user?
<carson> Im trying to install Puppy Linux on my old old computer, but i cant seem to be able to boot it from CD, can someone explain to be how to boot from CD, i feel stupid that i cant get it to work :P
<chrisb> Thank you thank you thank you!
<chrisb> You guys are awesome.
<GeekSquid> chrisb: no problem
<ActionParsnip> carson: puppy isnt supported here
<DasEi> nawk: that are two different things, space to install or spaceto store
<nawk> Previously, I could install softwares as I wish during the "Try before install" environment, nothing is persistent
<carson> ActionParsnip what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> carson: this is ubuntu support, not puppy
<DasEi> nawk: which size has the usb ?
<nawk> that's like before 9.04 (or 9.10) tho
<ShawnRisk> how do I share files between two Ubuntu Laptops?  I am able to access my printer that is on the network but not the computers.  They are using wireless
<nawk> its a 4GB USB
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: could install openssh-server and use sftp / sshfs or you can use samba
<carson> well sorry, i was here anyway asking what i should use, Xubuntu or Puppy so i thought i might as well ask, but okay il switch to the puppy channel if they have it
<DasEi> nawk: that doesn't really make sense then
<ActionParsnip> carson: thanks :)
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: there is no easier way?
<DasEi> nawk:you could do a "native install like you would do to a harddisk, but it will be filled up easily, you don't just install, but also d/l things
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: what could be easier than samba?
<ShawnRisk> right
<kcorcoran> mongy:  the link states to install java, however the 1st step appears to be an installation of java - should i install java via synaptic or is the 1st step actually addressing the java installation?
<mongy> kcorcoran, its old post, let me look
<TyrantElf> Has anyone else had problems with the catalyst driver?  things like blender showing static and lagging and the screensaver not working?
<DrunkenRambler> How can I run a specific python script whenever I (or anyone else) logs in remotely (ssh)?
<DasEi> nawk: in that case use usb-creator,make the writeable space ~300 MB smaller than maximum possible and get the most of that stick
<mongy> kcorcoran, ah yes, you need to enable partner repo, or use openjdk, which might be installed already
<mongy> kcorcoran, it works, i tried it
<ccvp> ok this is weird
<ccvp> disk utility still shows "partition type HPFS/NTFS(0x07) , do u gotta reboot?
<kcorcoran> mongy:  you're talking to someone very new to ubuntu.  can you simplfy your last answer?  should install java very synaptic or run that first command?
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I thought Samba was to connect a Linux computer to Windows.
<nawk> DasEi: NEGATIVE, USB-Creator does not correctly create Ubuntu LiveUSB
<mongy> kcorcoran, well maybe you should use lottanzb, its a nice little gui that works
<nawk> in fact, the Developers should take note
<rami1983> hey,  where can i get the linux mint menu? i like the right click uninstall button...
<DasEi> nawk: it does, see above tip (and format stick with fat before, 1 Partitition)
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: not specifically, it shares the folder using samba, Linux and Mac and Windows can access samba shares so is a totally acceptable option
<mongy> kcorcoran, java -version ?
<nawk> it fails to fix the bootloader configurations between syslinux and isolinux
<mohalaci> hy
<ActionParsnip> nawk: use unetbootin then, i've never had an issue with usb-creator personally, do you md5 test your ISOs?
<nawk> DasEi that is a different discussion all together.
<infid> my pc has a wireless card and ifconfig is showing 'wlan0, but i'm only using it as a 'wired' connection. How do i disable the wlan0 interface so it doesnt lag me or anything
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: okay let me try
<ActionParsnip> infid: sudo ifdown wlan0
<kcorcoran> back in a bit
<aimio> how come i don't have the choice to use gnome in my session bar at login?
<nawk> ActionParsnip, it has nothing to do with the MD5.  it matches.  I have success with Universal USB Installer
<DasEi> nawk: as far as I got you you now have a usb install with persistant space taking about 1 Gig of the usb. Resizing will be a fiddle, since it's live-fs, and additional partition won't allow installs
<GeekSquid> infid: right click on network icon on top bar.. uncheck enable wireless
<infid> GeekSquid: it's already not using wireless. and 'sudo ifdown wlan0' is saying it's not configured. yet it still shows up in 'ifconfig'
<ActionParsnip> nawk: if the ISO is bad, then the bootable device made with the image will be bad, so YES it does have something to do with it
<ActionParsnip> infid: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   is the interface unclaimed?
<mohalaci> Az automatikus csatolás meghiúsult: A(z) org.gtk.vfs.mountpoint.http csatolási pontja már fut
<mohalaci> miért kapom ezt?
<mohalaci> médialejátszó youtube bövitménye...
<nawk> ActionParsnip but I've already told you that it matches.  The problem is in that usb-creator doesn't fix the bootloader config difference between syslinux and isolinux
<DasEi> mohalaci: spain ?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cache_surplus> hi
<cache_surplus> happy new year :)
<mohalaci> hungary :)
<infid> ActionParsnip: *-network:0
<ActionParsnip> nawk: thats fine, but the MD5 is important, and you said it wasn't
<mongy> kcorcoran, best not use the links on there to get the program, best use the main site itself..get latest version. :)
<luxurymode> !es
<GeekSquid> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<mohalaci> thx :)
<ActionParsnip> nawk: have you logged a bug / is one logged already?
<TyrantElf> infid: it won't lag you or anything, just leave it, you might need it.
<infid> ok
<GeekSquid> future reference running a whois on the users ip will tell you what country they are in
<jon_athon> What's a good text editor to use in shell?
<ActionParsnip> jon_athon: nano
<infid> jon_athon:  vim
<nawk> ActionParsnip, I didn't say it wasn't important.  The problem I'm having "has nothing to do with MD5"
<aimio> GeekSquid, i installed ubuntu 10.10 on my computer and now when i wanna choose Gnome down at the session bar at "login".. there is none i forgot how i fix this..
<TyrantElf> jon_athon: try nano
<GeekSquid> aimio: if you login what do you get?
<infid> jon_athon: i take back vim. vim is dangerous to run as sudo
<ActionParsnip> nawk: is there a bug logged to get the usb-creator app fixed so it does what its supopsed to do?
<jon_athon> infid, why's that?
<aimio> netbook session.
<aimio> but i hate that.. i want normal..
<infid> jon_athon: it has security issues last i checked that shouldnt be ran as elevated privs
<jon_athon> ActionParsnip, TyrantElf I've used nano, I was wondering if there are any other spiffy editors
<nawk> crap.  The system is so low in space that I can't even do an 'ls'
<GeekSquid> aimio: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... should get you rolling
<nawk> I get an I/O error
<aimio> kk
<aimio> thank you.
<TyrantElf> jon_athon: nano is secure and has many features
<infid> jon_athon: it's also more difficult to use, a lot more powerful than nano though if you want to have a serious programming editor in a shell
<infid> but jsut for editing configuration files and stuff nano is probably better
<ActionParsnip> nawk: try using bleachbit and/or uninstall openoffice and/or remove excess kernels
<jon_athon> Thanks all, I guess I'll stick with nano, I did just install VIM so I'll check it out when I get into programming
<linxeh> jon_athon: if you seriously get into programming, get something better than vim
<jon_athon> linxeh, reccomendations?
<GeekSquid> linxeh: jon_athon: emacs would be a step up for programming, but very difficult to learn
<infid> linxeh: thems fighting words :P, i have been programming a decade and havent found anything definitively 'better'
<jon_athon> what about pico?
<rami1983> how  to register my nickname?
<ActionParsnip> !register | rami1983
<ubottu> rami1983: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nawk> ActionParsnip Is there some changes to Ubuntu I'm not aware about?  Previously, with my experiences with releases (before 9.10), I could freely install problems even when I'm in the LIVECD environment.  Now, I seem to be limited by space.
<jon_athon> thanks GeekSquid
<nawk> s/problems/programs/
<linxeh> GeekSquid: I used to use emacs. its not really what I meant
<linxeh> infid: I've been programming for over 20 years (to varying degrees)
<infid> jon_athon: i think nano is pico's replacement
<jon_athon> ah, interesting that it's still pre-packagd then
<ActionParsnip> nawk: you can in the newer ones too, you are just limited by RAM as the liveCD boots to RAM disk
<infid> well vim or emacs are what most serious programmers in linux use
<linxeh> infid: and by better, I mean a tool that has an understanding of the language you are programming in and can offer decent refactoring support. as an example, IntelliJ for Java (but there are tools that offer similar capabilities in many languages)
<linxeh> infid: nano is a free version of pico
<GeekSquid> jon_athon: I love linux... redundancy redundancy redundancy
<nawk> and I got 6 GBs
<nawk> hmmm....
<infid> refactoring support is rarely that immportant vs allt he other needed features. if thats all you care about then netbeans woudl be good enough for crying out loud
<jon_athon> GeekSquid, hmmm, seems superfluous
<ccvp> why is there a circle still spinning in the disk utility application?
<ccvp> does that mean its still repartitioning etc?
<ActionParsnip> nawk: thats plenty, should be fine#
<GeekSquid> jon_athon: better word yet
<NixGeek> Okay, thats better
<PhonicUK> where does ubuntu store the grub config file?
<NixGeek> tyrantelf is my gaming scren name
<PhonicUK> its not in /boot/grub/menu.lst or grub.conf
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: its /boot/grub/grub.cfg but you shouldn't manually edit it
<jon_athon> GeekSquid, heh, motivation to learn how to recompile my own "distro"
<linxeh> infid: refactoring support is a major issue, as are debuggers and profilers (and most suck)
<PhonicUK> ActionParsnip, I don't intend to, I gotta copy the entries from it into the Android installed grub xD
<linxeh> infid: what other features are you suggesting are needed ?
<Gartral> PhonicUK, what are you working on?
<linxeh> infid: we should take this into offtopic I guess :P
<PhonicUK> My Eee 701
<GeekSquid> jon_athon: are you prepared to hire a development team, and setup offices, like Mark Shuttleworth did with $300M by building Canonical? Go right ahead
<PhonicUK> I made a spare partition to install Android into
<PhonicUK> but it overwrote grub
<mongy> its the one and only ActionParsnip who loves correcting people on omgubuntu.. keep it the good work lol
<PhonicUK> so now I gotta boot into it by hand using the grub command line
<infid> linxeh: fefactoring support is major if you're a java programmer. more useful features to me are shell/db/etc integration, memory foot print, stability, community, ability to use within gnu screen, have multiple instances running, powerful editing features, scriptability, etc
<ActionParsnip> mongy: good fun, specially when pictures can be used too...
<infid> yeah i digress
<jon_athon> GeekSquid, No, I just meant to learn how to do it for my personal use... like the old school hackers, when the word didn't mean something evil O_o
<mongy> ActionParsnip, its more work than 1 person can handle though surely.
<herculano> evening
<ActionParsnip> mongy: most things in life are
<ccvp> Disk Utility may be lagging
<PhonicUK> can someone tell me what the latest kernel version is please?
<linxeh> infid: its major if you are a java, C#, C++, C, or a developer in any other language
<ccvp> that stupid circle is still spinning
<ccvp> even though i already mounted the new drive to a point
<PhonicUK> or rather, the latest ubuntu kernel version
<GeekSquid> PhonicUK: for what version of ubuntu?
<PhonicUK> 10.10
<ccvp> why does my system still say my drive is hpfs/ntfs(0x07)
<GeekSquid> !info linux-kernel
<infid> linxeh: i can refactor find in vim for most things 'global search and replace'. what do you have in mind that matters for say a php programmer?
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in maverick
<linxeh> infid: each to their own though
<ccvp> even though i formatted/partitioned it as ext4? visual glitch?
<rww> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ccvp> it was previously formatted as ntfs for 7, is this a bug?
<linxeh> infid: there isnt enough money in the world to make me touch php
<infid> php programmers face the same problems as most other modern languages
<infid> as far as general programming
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic | PhonicUK
<ubottu> PhonicUK: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<elliott> infid: indeed! they also suffer from all of php's problems too
<linxeh> infid: they face more problems; they have to use php
<Dumfries> Using landscape is  there a way to manually trigger a registration? I am creating a Chef recipe and can't seem to find a way to do it non-interactively.
<infid> for sure
<infid> php isnt the problem, it's that 98% or so of php coders abuse php too much
<Guest37016> hi, guys
<ccvp> infid, you know whats hilarious
<infid> whereas someone who actually knows multiple languages and knows best practices probably uses it fine
<Guest37016> i'd like to know how can i send a private message to a user here
<linxeh> php is awful.
<ccvp> finding insecure php includes
<rww> !iot
<Guest37016> i'm trying /msg user message
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest37016> but it's not working
<ActionParsnip> Guest37016: use:  /msg nick message
<linxeh> rww: sorry :)
<Guest37016> for me
<ccvp> infid, type this into google: "index of" "db.inc"
<rww> Guest37016: that should work :\
<ccvp> insecure php includes all over the web, lulz
<Guest37016> i'm using irssi
<ActionParsnip> Guest37016: remember to ask before you PM someone too
<infid> ccvp: well thats not php's fault thats the clueless programmers fault
<rww> Guest37016: have you checked for a newly-opened window? Use Ctrl-n to switch to the next window.
<infid> ok now i feel bad, going too far offtopic
<elliott> infid: I can write good code in BASIC, too
<elliott> infid: doesn't mean BASIC doesn't suck
<elliott> although BASIC is actually better structured than php.
<infid> suck is realtive. php finds me steady income
<Guest37016> i'm sending to another user that i'm handling in other client
<elliott> ergo you're biased :)
<rww> elliott: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Jacruth> hi, I have installed Compiz and I'm using CompizConfig, how could I make changes of CompizConfig to take effect quickly?
<infid> no i dont think it's a great lang, just that i can use it fine. i'm more of a python fan
<ActionParsnip> elliott: it is cheap and quick,  but isn't good
<elliott> rww: i'll just shut up instead :)
<rww> ;P
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth: if you use ccsm, the changes are made on the fly
<mongy> Jacruth, by using compizconfig-settings-manager
<infid> when is ubuntu going to start doing rolling releases?
<rww> infid: It's not.
<mongy> damn, why didnt I say ccsm
<elliott> when's ubuntu going to start compiling all packages!
<aeon-ltd> Jacruth: what? the changes are immediate if not restart compiz
<PhonicUK> is there an easy way to make Ubuntu just re-install grub?
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | PhonicUK
<ubottu> PhonicUK: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: boot to livecd, you can do it there
<Jacruth> I'm not sure of that, ActionParsnip, for example, I have the keys "Super" + "Control" to activate the fire and it does not work yet
<Jacruth> aeon-ltd, which command will restart it?
<PhonicUK> aye s'prolly easiest way
<PhonicUK> liveusb ftw
<PhonicUK> doing this on a netbook, no optical drive xD
<aeon-ltd> Jacruth: killall compiz && compiz --replace
<Jacruth> thanks aeon-ltd.
<infid> is the netbook version of ubuntu any better yet? last i tried it a year ago it was just limiting what you can do each release
<iNdO> ur on crack
<PhonicUK> infid, its really good now
<rww> infid: Matter of opinion, I guess. I dislike 10.10's. 11.04 is somewhat better.
<mongy> infid, its never limiting...
<ActionParsnip> infid: i dislike the new unity thing but old school netbook is still pretty sweet
<infid> PhonicUK: does it let you use the normal menu now?
<PhonicUK> its basically the same as the normal desktop version but without some of the unneeded packages (video editor for example) and an optional netbook friendly UI
<rgb247> anyone know how can I join on the #PHP channel ?
<PhonicUK> I just use the normal gnome desktop though
<rgb247> I need to be invited to join there?
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: /joing #php
<PhonicUK> but yeah even in netbook ui mode you can just use the normal menu
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: then you must register
<GeekSquid> !register | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> rgb247: try ##php
<rgb247> actionparsnip: can you teach me how to do that?
<mongy> ActionParsnip, +1.  has shuttleworth tried visiting youtube with unity there. doh
<iNdO> bunch of HACKERS
<rgb247> !register | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247, please see my private message
<Mackbet> How to install googleearth on ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2011-01-02
<PhonicUK> infid, if you have a netbook - i'd highly recommend it
<PhonicUK> heck even for laptops i would
<rww> oh. yeah, you need to be identified to join ##php, huh.
<ActionParsnip> infid: the gnome panel in the netbook is locked but you can boot to the normal desktop, then dress it like the netbook remix for more control
<ActionParsnip> !register | rgb247
<rww> iNdO: Hi. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ubottu> rgb247: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: googleearth is available in the partner repository
<aeon-ltd> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<infid> PhonicUK: i have a netbook and i have an old UNR install on it that i can barely stand because it forces me to use the lame menu thing, forget what it's calle. not the normal applications/places/system menu
<trelayne> hey all, when rebooting our LTS server, mysql does not restart ... Anyone know where to start to figure out why it doesn't work?
<rgb247> thanks you
<aeon-ltd> Mackbet: see above
<ActionParsnip> mongy: LXDE ftw :)
<Mackbet> thx thx
<amerinese> So I'm trying to configure networking for a virtual machine.  I'd like to have one interface that is bridged and connects to the outside world and a host-only interface that only communicates with the host machine.  How do I tell Ubuntu to use the first interface when trying to communicate with the outside world and not the host-only interface?
<Jacruth> aeon-ltd, I did that, but know my Gnome Theme seems to be bugged.
<PhonicUK> infid, I never tried UNR - but I like what I'm using now :)
<aeon-ltd> Jacruth: explain more
<GeekSquid> trelayne: what happens when you type /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Jacruth> well, for example, my windows does not have X, aeon-ltd
<Jacruth> also, they can't move
<iNdO> rww, no thanks
<Jacruth> but they can be minimizied
<infid> PhonicUK: er, you just installed ubuntu normally on it?
<GeekSquid> trelayne: with sudo
<aeon-ltd> Jacruth: ok, press alt-f2, then type 'compiz --replace' then enter
<rww> iNdO: Alrighty. This channel's for Ubuntu support, so please keep nonsense out of it.
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  it works
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  it tells me that the script has been changed to work with upstart
<GeekSquid> trelayne: i still do things the old way
<PhonicUK> infid, No I installed the new netbook version on it
<paq7512> does the alternate disc allow you to install more packages?
<infid> why do people type /etc/init.d/foo instead of 'service foo'
<PhonicUK> infid, this one : http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<infid> PhonicUK: i see, so the new one isnt called UNR?
<rww> infid: because 'service' is relatively new
<PhonicUK> infid, correct
<PhonicUK> its now Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<infid> cool!
<infid> i'll have to try that thanks
<GeekSquid> infid: like I said I still foo the old way
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  I know me too.. The thing is that when I reboot, mysql's down by default. I always issue the above command to get it going. But something is not work... my client's site was down for many hours  because of this problem..
<PhonicUK> no worries
<ccvp> mongy, ok lottanzb downloading my files now, whats a good utility that can handle all archives typically, such as rar files, that come as .r01, .r02, .rar, etc....and need something to handle parity files, is quickpar out for linux, or whats a good linux equivalent? with gui integration
<PhonicUK> ive been using it on my Eee 701 and will be using it on my HP Mini when it arrives
<mongy> ccvp, er    rar
<infid> GeekSquid: old habits die hard
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  someting I did not notice was that the rcX/ scripts were not in place... so I ran a command to regenerate them... but still .. not working
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: fileroller can handle rar files once you install rar unrar p7zip-full and p7zip-rar
<mongy> ccvp,   it handles parity itself I think.
<infid> i still type 'sudo shutdown -r now' to reboot
<ccvp> fileroller has par integration?
<ccvp> par2, etc, parity files
<mongy> ccvp, pretty sure...   ninan needs par2 package but I dont think lotta does
<ActionParsnip> ccvp: i believe so, install the packages and it should be ok
<ccvp> sometimes onwin7 when i d/l rar files, they are corrupt, but i ran quickpar
<ccvp> and it rebuilt the bad archives
<ccvp> what app in linux can do that
<GeekSquid> trelayne: perhaps backup your mysql databases, and reinstall mysql to get everything back where it should be
<infid> what i was saying yesterday is how funny it is that coworkers and friends used to call me a dinosaur for using linux and now they are all on the bandwagon
<mongy> ccvp, lotta, like ninan, only gets pars when needed, and auto repairs/extracts
<Mackbet> On google site there is a downloadable version of google earth i downloaded it and can't install it and i allowed the file to be run as executable, how should i act to make it run?
<infid> i thank ubuntu mostly for that
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  ok will try that ..  I was trying to avoid but what can I do
<ccvp> ahhhhh, http://parchive.sourceforge.net/
<aeon-ltd> Mackbet: ./nameoffileandpath
<ccvp> same guy that made quickpar
<mongy> ccvp, you dont need it
<ccvp> ok
<ccvp> lottanzab takes care of all this?
<ccvp> if they are bad etc?
<mongy> ccvp, yes.   there is a par2 in the repo anyway....
<mongy> yes
<ccvp> the interface to lottanzb is minimalist
<GeekSquid> ccvp: please stop flooding... you are very heavy with the enter key, please write your responses all on one line so my page isn't moving a mile a minuite
<mongy> only gets pars if damaged, repairs and extracts.
<ccvp> squid of the geek, did you minimize your window to 80pixels by 80pixels, a square? :)
<mongy> ccvp, well there is a web ui
<aimio> how come still after disabling nautilus i can't change add interact with my desktop.. :S
<ccvp> web ui?
<mongy> ccvp, if using it with sabnzb
<ActionParsnip> Mackbet: chmod +x filenameyoudownloaded
<ccvp> i just spawned a nzb i downloaded, and ubuntu auto ran lottanzb, so whts this web interface u speak of?
<Mackbet> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<Mackbet> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<Mackbet> Impossibile caricare 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<mongy> ccvp, its a little like ninan...
<Mackbet> got this errors
<ActionParsnip> Mackbet: google-eacrth is available in the medibuntu repo
<jon_athon> can I get nano to do automatic carriage returns?
<mongy> ccvp, File - open web interface
<_00111111> Why do niggers exist?
<ccvp> neat interface
<mongy> ccvp, you can tell it to not auto repair/extract etc, its in the prefs.
<jon_athon> so that I can write a paragraph instead of a single line that is 20 miles long
<ccvp> if it can auto repair, before extraction, ill use that, that is good
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: download this https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/direct/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb ... does not need to be executible ... and will install with sudo dpkg -i google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<mongy> ccvp, it cant extract till par check is complete...
<aimio> how come still after disabling nautilus i can't change add interact with my desktop.. :S
<mongy> ccvp, incomplete par check = get pars
<ccvp> brb, gonna check if this webserver works on the hdtv/xbox 360
<ccvp> ps3media center on ubuntu earlier streamed a few movies flawlessly to my ipad
<GeekSquid> aimio: nautilus is an important part of both gnome an unity(unr) you actually need it
<aimio> GeekSquid, but i can't add anything to my desktop or interact with it :S
<GeekSquid> aimio: Ctrl-alt-f1 ... login .. sudo apt-get install nautilus
<grid_> happy new year
<aimio> GeekSquid, i have nautilus left, and it's active right now.
<Mackbet> is shown in Application>internet>googleearth but don't start
<Dwade09>  what does it mean in synaptic package manager when you have a grey square with a ! in the middle beside the package?
<Mackbet> Thx GeekSquid google earth is installed but don't launch
<GeekSquid> Dwade09: that means it is installed, but there is a newer version available in your repository
<Dwade09> GeekSquid,  so i just check them all and hit apply?
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: yeah, I noticed, doesn't work here either
<GeekSquid> Dwade09: the Mark All Upgrades will do the same thing, as will the Update Manager, same animal, different training
<Mackbet> GeekSquid: There is a stable working version of google earth for ubuntu 10.10?
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: let me get it working here, and I will instruct you
<aimio> GeekSquid, how do i exit x11 shell, beacuse i tried to login, can'
<aimio> can't for some reason :s
<Mackbet> GeekSquid: oh nice
<f10d0r> mackbet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<GeekSquid> type exit
<aimio> login incorrect :P
<GeekSquid> aimio Ctrl-alt-f7
<aimio> yeah i know
<aimio> :)
<aimio> how come i could not login :S
<swim_> hey all.. i'm thinkin' about different options for installing windows to run with my ubuntu..  i've got a laptop with two hard drives, has anybody heard of someone installing ubuntu to one hdd and windows on the other???
<aimio> is it not same login as when i login on my desktop :S
<aeon-ltd> swim_: yes
<aimio> hmm
<aimio> strange
<aeon-ltd> swim_: whatever boots first, just has to have grub entry to boot the other hdd
<f10d0r> swim_ just installubuntu in one and windows leave in another
<f10d0r> allmust work
<Red_Tide> hey how do I get hdmi audio output to work
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: the one from the multiverse repository works... I have it loaded, so, System>Admin>software sources ... checkbox universe and multiverse selected ... then reload in synaptic, then install googleearth
<swim_> okay..  so, i've got ubuntu installed already to sda1..  i will have to do something to grub to show windows on sda2???
<f10d0r> swim_ need reload grub
<Dwade09> thank you GeekSquid  but there was no mark all upgrade i had to do it by hand.
<f10d0r> reinstall grub
<luxurymode> Anyone know of an auto-text completion tool that would play nice in Ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> Dwade09: there is a button on the top of synaptic ... look again
<Dwade09> GeekSquid,  i see reload apply properties quick search and search.
<DreamsAreGrand> hello friends
<keith-> how many partitions can a drive have?
<GeekSquid> Dwade09: I have no Idea... I just checked on 2 versions and it is there
<linxeh> keith-: 4
<f10d0r> keith 4 primary partitions
<DysonReturns> DreamsAreGrand: (in Cable Guy voice) Am i really your friend?
<GeekSquid> keith-: 4 primary .. more if you use an extended partition
<DreamsAreGrand> keith-: 100212
<Dwade09> thanks GeekSquid   ill mess with it in a bit
<arvut> hiya, grub2 question here..
<GeekSquid> !ask | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keith-> GeekSquid: so if i have a lappy that came with 4 beforehand for win7 and backup utility... not much i can do then?
<DreamsAreGrand> DysonReturns: everyone is my friend
<DreamsAreGrand> Can you build eveyting on your ubnutu system from source, like in gentoo?
<rww> keith-: 4 primary partitions (including 1 extended partition, if you want it). Unlimited logical partitions within an extended partition.
<arvut> patience, GeekSquid i know the rules. i wasnt asking. just preparing it
<arjen1> I just setup arno's ip tables FW.... but now I cannot see my server on the windows computers in my network. Is there somebody with some experience on this topic that could maybe help me out? Cheers!
<arjen1> btw hello people!!
<GeekSquid> keith-: unless you want to delete win7? no
<f10d0r> DreamsAreGrand, yes you can, faster from deb :)
<keith-> GeekSquid: yeah don't want to do that yet.
<kcorcoran> mongy:  you still here?
<mongy> kcorcoran,  somewhat
<DreamsAreGrand> f10d0r: why do you say faster?
<GeekSquid> keith-: got a usb harddrive laying around?
<arvut> anyway, if i have a winxp install on sda1 and ubuntu on sdb1, 2 and 5.. where do i reinstall grub2?
<aimio> GeekSquid, is it metacity or nautilus i'm suppose to change something to get a normal desktop.. "i want to interact"..
<ActionParsnip> DreamsAreGrand: you can use apt-build if you like, its similar to emerge
<kcorcoran> mongy:  i am on the 3rd atep and received a "cannot access createMYSQLDB.sh: no such file or directory" error - i assume i need to load mysql?
<f10d0r> DreamsAreGrand, because you can install just by command apt-get install or dpkg -i you don't need compile :)
<GeekSquid> aimio: not really sure what you mean or what you have done, and I am not about to "fix" a borked system, ... best bet: install with the desktop install disk as opposed to unr
<mongy> kcorcoran, ignore that step
<Mackbet> GeekSquid: The result that i got seems to be different from your point of view idk i don't find what you expect to
<aimio> GeekSquid, it's a simple question notting is broken, i just cant put any icons etc on the desktop. or so on..
<GeekSquid> aimio: you are still in UNR, or gnome?
<aimio> ubuntu-desktop.
<aimio> gnome*.
<mongy> kcorcoran, that file does not exist no more I think
<DreamsAreGrand> this may seem like a stuipd question, but while I run apt-get install, and my system downloads a package, sometimes it will freeze up (due to my network conditions) and I have to ctrl+c each time to make the download start again. Is there anyway I can automate this behivaor?
<GeekSquid> aimio: sounds borked to me
<Red_Tide> hey I am trying to get hdmi audio output working on my bros laptop
<Red_Tide> video works but audio does not
<aimio> GeekSquid, it ain
<aimio> t
<GeekSquid> Red_Tide: sudo alsamixer
<Xpistos> I have a lot of files with dates in the file names. Is there a way to remove all of the dates from the file names?
<DreamsAreGrand> az
<Mackbet> GeekSquid: i have ubuntu 10.10 italian verision does it change the result that i get on synaptic package menager?
<f10d0r> DreamsAreGrand, maybe you need for this: sudo apt-get install -f
<Red_Tide> GeekSquid: do I have to be root?
<nawk> does GRUB require a specific partition type, if I want to put the /boot/grub/* stuff on a different partition?
<GeekSquid> Mackbet: I know nothing of the italian version.. can't help there
<aeon-ltd> Xpistos: if they are in the same place (as in characters) then a batch renamer can do it
<GeekSquid> Red_Tide: sudo makes you root
<Red_Tide> yeah I know do I have to run alsamixer as root thought?
<Red_Tide> the issue is I do not know my bros password
<GeekSquid> Red_Tide: you can try it without, some systems are different
<shaggy2> does anyone know how to include a .pl (perl) script into a php file?
<NixGeek> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Red_Tide> I can access alsamixer without root permissions
<Red_Tide> my worry is that maybe this is what is causing the problem
<GeekSquid> Red_Tide: so see what you can change in terms of output ... it worked yesterday for somebody else
<superfatass> hey guys. Due to my network, while running apt-get install, the download will stall out. I have to press ctrl+c each time to reset it and make it download again. Is there anyway I can automate this?
<superfatass> also if I run a ping in the background, the downloads won't stall
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: are you connecting wired or wirelessly?
<superfatass> ActionParsnip: wireless
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: which wireless cip are you using?
<superfatass> cip?
<ActionParsnip> *chip
<PhonicUK> I hate the ubuntu documentation
<PhonicUK> i really do
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: that question isn't approiate for this channel, perhaps ask in ##php or ##php5 ... technically php is the perl hypertext preprocessor, so I don't see an issue with what you just said
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: most is in wiki form so you can update it
<PhonicUK> yeah i know
<BigNig8846> I'm a Ubuntu beginner.  I booted the CD-ROM and came to a login prompt. Is there a default login ID and password I need to enter?
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: so instead of moaning which does nothing, make changes
<superfatass> ActionParsnip: actually I am connected to a router that is using dd-wrt to use client mode to connect to another wifi network
<PhonicUK> I plan to :P
<mongy> kcorcoran, getting on ok?
<PhonicUK> point is that Canonical should be updating the important stuff
<idreamincode> happy new year everyone
<kcorcoran> mongy: i have created the nohop.desktop file and saved to my desktop.  i tried the chmod command and it states no such file or access.  i can see the file on my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> PhonicUK: they do, but you should too. problem solved :)
<rww> PhonicUK: User documentation is almost entirely volunteer-driven.
<mongy> kcorcoran, again, that file no longer exists
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: i'd look into your wireless chip, see if there are any bugs logged or fixes, sounds like the interface has issues with dead time (as the ping makes it ok)
<shaggy2> GeekSquid: sorry I typed into the wrong channel I was meaning to type it into the PHPFreaks help chan. opps mybad, I really should goto bed been playing with this server for 34 hours, now have it fullyworking once again thanks for all your help everyone
<GeekSquid> shaggy2: no problem, get some rest, and happy new year
<traceto>  I have two users on my computer and we can call them user1 and user2, how can i do so user1 have full permisions in user2:s home dir?
<shaggy2> thanks u 2
<mongy> kcorcoran, its based on an old version, so some things might be different/not there
<superfatass> ActionParsnip: Its a buffalo wireless router running DD-wrt, a version of linux
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: the router is moot right now, you need the wireless chip in the system.
<kcorcoran> mongy: okay, when i ran the launcher and browsed to the page "unable t connect"  it would appear it didn't launch
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: i'm aware of dd-wrt
<GeekSquid> traceto: if user1 is the administrator, you can use gksudo nautilus to access user2's home
<LinusT> Hi. I've using virt-manager with KVM. I just paused my VM. Will it still be paused in that state after I reboot my host, or do I have to save it?
<LinusT> *I'm
<mongy> kcorcoran, try it from shell, and paste output
<traceto> GeekSquid: I know... But i don't have any graphical environment on the machin....
<superfatass> ActionParsnip: so should I check dd-wrt's log files?
<Xpistos> aeon-ltd: it is in several different folders
<GeekSquid> traceto: well sudo will get you into the directory sudo cd ~/user2
<BigNig8846> I'm an Ubuntu beginner.  I booted the CD-ROM and came to a login prompt. Is there a default login ID and password I need to enter?
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: worth a look, also run:  sudo lshw -C network   websearch for the product line for the wireless to see if its a known issue with the chip
<traceto> GeekSquid: so sudo is the only way?
<ActionParsnip> BigNig8846: press CTRL+ALT+F2  and run:  passwd ubuntu    set the pass then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in
<arvut> how do I ignore joins/quits in irssi? "/ignore JOINS" & "/ignore QUITS" doesn't seem to work :(
<Xpistos> I want to delete (Vol.####) and (#### Series) from like 10,000 file names
<GeekSquid> traceto: not the only way, but easier than the workarounds
<cache_surplus> arvut: its not a cmd
<Guest96010> Hey, is this the proper place to ask for ubuntu support questions?
<traceto> GeekSquid: hmm... okey, how works the workarounds? :p
<cache_surplus> well im sure it is, but in gui its in the settings somewhere
<NixGeek> traceto, add user1 to user2's group bu running <usermod -a -G user2 user1> and then <chmod -R g+w /home/user2>
<arvut> hmm.. thought it was, i'm sure its something like it as i have done it before..
<aeon-ltd> Xpistos: but the dates in the filenames are in the same format for all?
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: i'd ask in #bash  it can be done
<mongy> arvut, irc conf mode
<ActionParsnip> Guest8953: yes this is the official ubuntu support channel
<Guest8953> this irc channel is a blessing. guys, ive downloaded the falling sand game.. how to launch it,?
<NixGeek> traceto, I did forget you have to sudo both commands
<Xpistos> aeon-ltd: Roughly they are (Vol.####) and (#### Series) but the year ranges from 1938 - 2011
<KM0201> Guest96010: yes
<Xpistos> aeon-ltd: But yes the format is the same
<Guest96010> great
<traceto> NixGeek: okey, but if i add user1 to user2's group way i need to chmod the folder?
<KM0201> Guest8953: falling sand?  can you elaborate?
<Guest96010> well I just installed ubuntu fresh on my computer, now I also want to put windows 7 on it just to be safe. So what is better - dual boot or virtualization with VMware?
<Guest96010> Oh and I am a noob :)
<KM0201> Guest96010: that really depends on why you need Windows.. if you're a gamer, dual boot
<NixGeek> traceto, because the group only has access to the files unless you chmod it to allow read write and executre
<Guest96010> not really, just to run some programs which run on windows, thatz all
<GeekSquid> traceto: setting group permissions on the home folder of user2 to admin
<Guest8953> its called the powder toy,  really small
<ActionParsnip> Guest96010: depends on what you need windows for...
<mongy> kcorcoran, need me to run thru it with it?
<aeon-ltd> Xpistos: then a script can be written, ask in bash, it'll probably a chain of something like mv filenamedate.* filename*
<ActionParsnip> Guest96010: then virtualize, you can run them in seamless mode too (looks better)
<Guest96010> well, I just need it to run some programs which I can't on Ubuntu yet, so not too much excessive use
<Re1ndeer> hello, everyone. Having some trouble signing the code of conduct . After I enter the command into the terminal and get the file, I get this error message when I try to open the signed file. "There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files".
<KM0201> Guest96010: powertoy is fairly small if i recall.. so you should probably be ok on Windows... really as long as you're not using anything w/ heavy 3D, you'l probalby have good luck w/ a virtual install, i know i have
<GeekSquid> Guest96010: virtualbox might be a better option than VMware
<ActionParsnip> Guest96010: you will be running both OSes at the same time so will chew your CPU / RAM a bit more but if its a rare occurrence I'd say go for it
<kcorcoran> mongy:  if you have the time, that'd be great!!
<traceto> NixGeek: okey :) but if I create some files with user1 in user2's home dir have user2 permission to the file then?
<mongy> ok
<Guest96010> great, how do I go about it, first I need to grab the torrent for windows online, but I am lost, what is the ubuntu alternative for utorrent?
<KM0201> Guest96010: i agree w/ GeekSquid .. Vbox is quite a bit easier to set up than vmware (IMO)
 * skraito say hi all
<LinusT> Guest96010: I'll pretend you didn't tell us what you're downloading. Use deluge.
<arvut> gonna ask again then, where should grub2 be reinstalled if i have windows xp on sda1 and ubuntu on sdb1, 2 & 5? at the moment only windows boots as i had to repair it using the rescue cd. mbr is on sda, right?
<KM0201> Guest96010: transmission, its already installed... application/internet/transmission
<Guest96010> alright, I'll get to that in a bit, first I need the windows torrent and need to burn that image on to a CD
<ActionParsnip> Guest96010: ubuntu comes with transmission by default
<Guest96010> SO where do I start from
<LinusT> Transmission's good too.
<ActionParsnip> Guest96010: you'll need to install virtualbox-ose in ubuntu then use a legal install media and valid license and you can install windows
<GeekSquid> Guest96010: virtualbox will load the windows.iso directly, you don't need to burn it
<KM0201> LinusT: it may not be illegal.. he could be downloading an ISO, and using his windows key.. i've actually repaired computers w/ fubar'd restore partitions, many times like this.
<KM0201> but.... then again
<KM0201> lol
<arvut> I just want to be sure, so that i dont screw it up even further and require a full reinstall..
<linxeh> or install virtualbox from the Virtualbox site if you dont care about the OSE issues and want USB support etc
<KM0201> Guest96010: yup, just boot the ISO, no need ot burn it.
<LinusT> KM0201: Marginal cases are the refuge of the scoundrel. (...said LinusT the TrueCrypt user!)
<KM0201> LinusT: :)
<Guest96010> well, itz downloading right now, so I'll have to wait for a bit before installing
<Guest96010> Does it have to be a legit copy to run on VBox?
<LinusT> I'm loving how snappy my VMs are with Intel VT features.
<KM0201> Guest96010: to discuss it here it does.. :)
<traceto>  Hello, I running ssh on one of my machines and i have only one user with i weak password.... What is the most secure and best way to connect to the machine? create a new user with a strong password then only let that user connect to the machine? or can I find better ways?
<NixGeek> traceto, yes, you will, but there aren't many elegant solutions unless you log in as the user.  you could use <su user2> to log in to user2's account from the command line, but then you don't have graphics.  for me this wouldn't a be a problem, but or you it might be.
<Guest96010> Ah ok
<Guest96010> got it
<keith-> so i have an issue. i really would like to install ubuntu netbook edition. however, i am fairly certain the ati opensource drivers are locking up my system at random times. i resized and formatted my hdd but i cant keep it going long enough to actually install
<arvut> Guest96010: utorrent works under ubuntu too iirc. pirated software is forbidden to discuss here and please choose a nick ;)
<Guest96010> right I'll get to that
<keith-> furthermore, when i used to use linux, i used the proprietary driver to get around this. i can't do that with a live disk
<KM0201> Guest96010: send me a PM when you get a minute...
<xangua> keith-: then install the closed source driver
<xangua> keith-: ooh, see
<NixGeek> keith-, I've never had a problem with the open source drives, it's the proprietary (that I have to use for dual monitors) that gives me problems
<daftykins> keith-: so you don't get a working live environment long enough to be able to install?
<ActionParsnip> keith-: you could blacklist the driver and use vesa til you work out whats what
<keith-> daftykins: right.
<keith-> ActionParsnip: sounds great. how can i do that on a usb disk without saving capabilities...
<daftykins> hmm wonder if there's a way to boot with no X through a boot entry
<daftykins> +edit
<keith-> i would use the alternate cd, but there isn't one for the netbook remix.
<daftykins> keith-: ridiculous idea, can you keep hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and stop X? :D
<NixGeek> keith-, a non-graphical install might work.
<xangua> keith-: use minimal then and install ubuntu-netbook & propietary driver
<daftykins> keith-: you should be able to just install the package for netbook remix through an install image as NixGeek suggests, text installer route
<GeekSquid> arvut: microsoft doesn't mind if you download their software, just so long as you have legit licences ... and most of us do ... we buy a computer with win7 on it, it didn't come with disks, so we download a copy and use the key that came with the machine...
<keith-> guess i'll do that then
<keith-> thanks guys.
<daftykins> good luck!
<saladin_> ok somthing OT i know but not really... i can't join here on my empathy ... it keeps going to unregged part? is that normal?
<sutabi> My apt has been on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic for over an hour, is it suppose to be like that??
<hellhound> i am having trouble getting ubuntu 10.10 to recognize my second monitor with nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> sutabi: what speed CPU / type / speed HDD and how much RAM?
<KM0201> is ubottu vacationing?
<GeekSquid> hellhound: are you running gksudo nvidia-settings . it won't detect if you aren't superuser
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<KM0201> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> KM0201: no ;P
<KM0201> hmm, i tried to PM him and he wasn't listening
<rww> hrm.
<rww> !ping
<hellhound> GeekSquid:  yes i am
<arvut> rww: my hero! can you assist me with my grub2 issue?
<Da_Rhyno> Hey people! =D I'm new to ubuntu/linux and I have a few questions...
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: ask away
<rww> CP-Knox: Hi. You have a script that issues CTCP requests in response to the !ping trigger. Talking scripts are banned on this channel (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines ); please disable it and let me know when you've done so.
<sutabi> ActionParsnip:  3.6Ghz / AMD Athlon II X3 445 / 3.6 GB Memory / 1TB Hard Drive however its virtually sittong at zero CPU
<hellhound> GeekSquid:  it only shows the primary monitor and detect displays does not help either :(
<crf> How do I mount a cdrfs cdrom
<Da_Rhyno> One question is I am using a standard laptop (not a netbook). Should I use the Desktop Ubuntu download or the netbook download? Also, I want to do a dual boot with my current OS (Windows 7), so I guess I'm supposed to download the Windows installer for it, right? And how safe is it to dual-boot Ubuntu with Windows?
<daftykins> Da_Rhyno: i wouldn't recommend WUBI, download a CD image and burn a CD, or put it on a flash drive with 'unetbootin'
<GeekSquid> hellhound: is there a display plugged into the port? if not it won't detect
<sutabi> Da_Rhyno: Windows installer makes Ubuntu work in windows so it never touches your Hard Drive partitions
<clemenstimpler> @ Da_Rhyno nevertheless another standard recommendation: backup your windows partition.
<Da_Rhyno> I just did a backup of my HD, just in case.
<clemenstimpler> ;)
<hellhound> GeekSquid:  yes both monitors are connected and powered up.  I have two GeForce 8600GT cards and each monitor is connected to the DVI port
<Da_Rhyno> So the Windows Installer doesn't really install the OS to my system, it just installs a Windows program which emulates a system with Ubuntu, right?
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: win7 can resize its own partitions, this will make unpartitioned space you can install ubuntu to and not use wubi
<sutabi> Da_Rhyno: Then install the ISO from USB or CD, Ubuntu will guide you through reparitioning your windows system so you cvan get both on
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: also remember to MD5 test the ISO you download
<sutabi> Da_Rhyno:  Windows installer is not an enumlator but running uder windows file system which is a lot slower then running under its down
<Da_Rhyno> Ah, I see...
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: wubi makes a file in your ntfs partition and install ubuntu to that so it will be directly affected by the fragmentation which ntfs is very prone to
<daftykins> it's more a problem to fix when it inevitably goes wrong :)
<sutabi> under its down = own, windows uses NTSF, ubuntu uses an array of them likx EXT3 and EXT4
<Da_Rhyno> Ah, I see...
<clemenstimpler> Da_Rhyno, just google "wubi troubles" - you'll get a lot of hits
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks!
<Da_Rhyno> how safe is it to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu, though?
<Da_Rhyno> Like, what are the chances of me losing my Windows Partition?
<cache_surplus> Da_Rhyno: never dual boot
<sutabi> As safe your hardrive being currupt
<arvut> oh well, ill go play some russian roulette with my hdd's then. noone appears to have the answer im looking for.. :(
<linuxuser92> was ist ubuntu?
<linuxuser92> ist es frei?
<tomoyat1> Of course
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: if you read the screen then you will be fine#
<GeekSquid> !de | linuxuser92
<ubottu> linuxuser92: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<linuxuser92> was?
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks.
<arvut> Da_Rhyno: its safe in the terms that it works until you screw it up ;) works fine, go do it! =)
<krogers0001> what theme do you guys recommend with ubuntu 10.04?
<realubot> I had problem using Ubuntu installed at a USB Flash Drive. Something happend after a couple of boots that destroyed the Grub thing. Is there any great way of installing Ubuntu onto a USB Flash Drive (not Ubuntu Live but the REAL Ubuntu)?
<aimio> anyone know how to fix so that you can right click and add stuff onto the desktop. "forgot how to do this", .. it's disabled for me..
<Da_Rhyno> So I think I shall dual boot.
<tomoyat1> Da_Rhyno:Go for it!
<krogers0001> i guess i'll keep the default theme
<ActionParsnip> aimio: if you install ubuntutweak it has a nice nautilus scripts section you can add junk like that with
<arvut> krogers0001: dont see how thats relevant to support, unless you elaborate on your needs/requirements.
<clemenstimpler> Da_Rhyno: "BECAUSE THE PROGRAM IS LICENSED FREE OF CHARGE, THERE IS NO WARRANTY FOR THE PROGRAM, TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY APPLICABLE LAW. " (http://linux.about.com/od/ubupck_doc/a/ubupg31t13.htm)
<Da_Rhyno> The only reason I'm worried about it is I tried Debian a while back, and did a dual boot on my old machine, and after a few tries, completely lost Windows.
<clemenstimpler> ;)
<sutabi> aimio: sounds like you did something disabled your desktop from gconf-editor
<krogers0001> oh sorry arvut you're absolutely right
<Da_Rhyno> (Mind you, I hardly used any of the *nix commands, just the gnome gui)
<cache_surplus> best thing that could ever happen to you, Da_Rhyno
<nawk> ActionParsnip, hi, as it turns out the liveUSB  I created using Unversal USB Installer was not a
<mdg2> hello
<nawk> persistent one
<Da_Rhyno> Lol, not when all my important docs were on my Windows partition
<tomoyat1> Da_Rhyno: You won't need to use the command line in ubuntu.
<danjoy> :)
<cache_surplus> you would have lost them eventually Da_Rhyno
<aimio> ActionParsnip, thanks i will check it out..
<arvut> krogers0001: im curious tho, what are your needs/req? any way i can help?
<clemenstimpler> @ cache_surplus: Don't make it sound like this is an intended result... ;)
<cache_surplus> your using windoze as your primary os
<mdg2> I upgraded a couple of packages via opt and with to revert back to the previous version - is that possible via CLI?
<ActionParsnip> nawk: hmm, it should still allow you to install stuff in the live environment, just that the changes won't stick after a reboot
<okapi> anyone knows how to fix a broken synaptic on ubuntu 10.04?
<cache_surplus> always do back ups frequently, this is 2011, everyone should have a storage box/external drive
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: what did you install?
<cache_surplus> no excuse
<nawk> ActionParsnip: Nope.  It would NOT allow me to install stuff
<Da_Rhyno> Yeah, honestly because the more important stuff I use (Steam & associated games, Skype) don't run on Linux.
<cache_surplus> skype runs fine on linux
<cache_surplus> so do games
<nawk> ActionParsnip: Here is what I find and I would like to share with you
<cache_surplus> all my important stuff runs fine on linux
<mdg2> ActionParsnip, four updates for enlighttenment
<cache_surplus> if you need help with things, just ask in here, Da_Rhyno
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks Cache.
<Da_Rhyno> Is there a way to run steam in ubuntu?
<Da_Rhyno> j/w
<sutabi> Da_Rhyno: can attempt with WINE but its not a sure thing
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: yep, it runs in wine
<nawk> ActionParsnip: Previously, I could not install or do anyting b/c the system ('/', the aufs filesystem) was COMPLELETLY out of space.
<cache_surplus> Da_Rhyno: first of all, what is steam and what does it do
<arvut> Da_Rhyno: skype runs perfectly fine under ubuntu 8.04 and upwards, and maybe you'll discover something new while trying ubuntu?
<sutabi> cache_surplus: its a hub for games
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: its how folks play counterstrike and half-life online
<Da_Rhyno> yeah... namely I play TF2/TFC though.
<Da_Rhyno> :)
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: same engine
<Da_Rhyno> yeah, it's all source.
<Da_Rhyno> Except for the old stuff...
<Da_Rhyno> GoldSrc
<nawk> ActionParsnip:  Now that I have chosen to create a Persistent LiveUSB with 1GB allocated, there is alot of free stuff (only 2% used vs. the previously 100% used)
<cache_surplus> id much rather run virtualbox than a wine or windows emulator
<ActionParsnip> nawk: awesome, looks like a winner to me :)
<arvut> ActionParsnip: its abit more than that, but yes, those games are in it.
<cache_surplus> than dual boot
<ActionParsnip> arvut: true but it gave a clear enough idea of what the dealio was :)
<arvut> see http://steampowered.com
<cache_surplus> id much rather only use linux and wait for whatever you need to be cloned by linux devs
<cache_surplus> than get viruses again
<cache_surplus> or take 5 mins to be on the internet
<cache_surplus> or pay for antivirus or software
<Da_Rhyno> Honestly, I like the way linux is laid out.
<nawk> ActionParsnip: So, whether one chooses to create a persistent LiveUSB, there's STILL gonna be a casper-rw ext3 partion.  I guess the aufs system uses (overlays ?????) the ext3 casper-rw filsystem
<cache_surplus> i been windoze free for 5 years now
<Da_Rhyno> It's similar to Mac/Android
<arvut> ActionParsnip: there are countless of users who doesnt tho, but fps games are probably the most common genre. i only use it as a chatsystem nowadays
<cache_surplus> Da_Rhyno: are you a noob?
<mdg2> ActionParsnip, I have my history.log for apt - any hints how to go about undoing the upgrade of those four packages in enlightment?
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: TFC was waaay better before all this steam nonesense, when counterstrike was a mod, more playable. Used to use uni connection and use 250Mb zip disks to transfer it :)
<cache_surplus> to unices
<Da_Rhyno> Action - WONSwap FTW.
<nawk> ActionParsnip: the default size (when "No Persistence" is chosen) for casper-rw is 128MB
<Da_Rhyno> Lol, cool.
<Da_Rhyno> cache - noob to linux? yes.
<arvut> !noob | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<desur> hi guys!
<arvut> hi :)
<alex____> hey
<ActionParsnip> mdg2: not sure, you could remove the packages then find debs for the older version, its gonna get messy
<cctx005> Hey everyone
<Da_Rhyno> arvut - sorry.
<cctx005> I've been using Linux for 2 days now...I can see why people are going Windows-free
<cctx005> this is MUCH better than I ever expected
<superfatass> hey guys, I have an ubuntu server install. I've install gnome but I am missing some applications like application install. How do I install that manually
<superfatass> cctx005: what did you expect
<splitwire> has anybody sucessfully installed pianobar?
<arvut> cctx005: =)
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: if you wanted a desktop OS, why didnt you install the desktop system??
<mdg2> ActionParsnip, bummer!  one of these four packages took awy my ability to shutdown from anything other than CLI - not to nice in enlightenment
<desur> I'm wondering where the empathy saves changes made. If I'm in Preferences, Theme and change the subject, where it is saved?
<superfatass> ActionParsnip: because I changed my mind about what I want to run on it
<Da_Rhyno> So let me get this straight...
<red2kic> cctx005: You still haven't seen everything. :(
<clemenstimpler> @ splitwire: someone did. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341366
<clemenstimpler> :)
<cctx005> I sort of expected a completely un-beginner friendly mostly command line type of OS
<ActionParsnip> superfatass: i'd recommend downloading and installing the desktop OS, much easier. You can instal ubuntu-desktop   package but you will have server stuff which wont get used
<cctx005> I tried LInux years ago...I didn't enjoy the experience
<Da_Rhyno> I want to do a dual boot with Windows. I have a 4GB USB stick
<fabounet> test
<splitwire> clemenstimpler - thanks
<superfatass> ActionParsnip: Im installing apt-get install firefox and I notice it is installing synaptic as well
<clemenstimpler> you're welcome
<Da_Rhyno> What do I do?
<red2kic> cctx005: There are hundred thousand commands available. You DON'T have to know them all. You only need to know what you are looking for (to get it done).
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: you can usethe 1-2-3 usb installer from pendrivelinux or unetbootin to put the ISO on the USB to install with
<goetter> can anyone recommend a performant pcmcia nic that works great with ubuntu?
<goetter> my laptop/server's built in ethernet card is shot
<goetter> time to get a new one
<cctx005> well Google has been my friend
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | goetter
<ubottu> goetter: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mdg2> goetter, how about USB?
<goetter> usb would be okay; i assumed pcmcia is more performant
<red2kic> cctx005: The same thing can be said for websites. You don't have to look at them all. ;)  If you have anything you want to know, ask away. :)
<Da_Rhyno> ActionParsnip - Which is the preferred method if I'm to dual boot, though? or does it not matter?
<goetter> I know about supported hardware list, I'm looking for a specific recommendation :>
<cctx005> I wish I could learn enough to go Linux-only...but I think games will keep Vista installed
<rooks> !dualboot | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arvut> hiya rooks, mind helping me with grub2?
<red2kic> cctx005: Opt for another/separate hard-drive/laptop/machine if you insist on keeping Windows. I have Xbox360 for gaming.
<rooks> arvut, tbh i know not much about it :) but ask away
<cache_surplus> isnt grub deprecated now?
<clemenstimpler> q cache_surplus: grub 1.0
<campbellgolf> happy new years all..!  I'm trying to open .rar files but getting an error from the Archive Manager.. "Archive type not supported"
<chalcedony> i have the ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics card - and needing to upgrade ubuntu .. should i do 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<red2kic> cache_surplus: grub2 is still in beta, me think. I'm using grub though.
<GeekSquid> campbellgolf: sudo apt-get install unrar
<campbellgolf> GeekSquid .. thanks, executing now!
<cache_surplus> grub is always going to work
<trelayne> does anyone know what the normal runlevel is for LTS server?
<cache_surplus> grub2 grub 1 whatever, its just the packagers of ubuntu have decided to add a script to do something that didn't need fixing
<rooks> cache_surplus, lol.. i had so much fail stroies with grub i cant count... even lilo for me had lesser fail ratio
<clemenstimpler> but it is prettier!
<clemenstimpler> ;)
<rooks> :D
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | trelayne
<ubottu> trelayne: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<chalcedony> hey trelayne Happy New Year :)
<GeekSquid> trelayne: normally 2
<arvut> rooks: alright, here goes; i have winxp on sda1, ubuntu on sdb1, 2 and 5. recently i fixed a windows issue with the rescue cd and it override the mbr. so where should I reinstall grub2? on sda1? and how?
<cctx005> this might be a dumb question...but what is the benefit to running Ubuntu as the only OS on my machine vs a dual-boot with Vista?
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  thanks
<cctx005> aside from having more HD space
<trelayne> chaff,  Happy New Year to u2 !
<cache_surplus> havent used lilo in like 10 years
<CREAM> cctx005, none
<Da_Rhyno> I tried the pendrive installer...
<trelayne> chalcedony,  Happy New Year to u2 !
<red2kic> cctx005: Nothing. Other than taking up your HDD space.
<rooks> arvut, hmm.. sry, i dont know out of my hhead how to customize grub :)
<chalcedony> trelayne, ltns
<Da_Rhyno> It didnt' download the ISO correctly.
<rooks> grub2 | arvut
<rooks> !grub2 | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rooks> arvut, maybe this will help you out some
<Da_Rhyno> It downloaded a 0 byte file
<chalcedony> i'm trying to decide if to upgrade to 10.04 lts or 10.10 .. will 10.10 support what i have?
<arvut> hmm, was there, didnt explain my uncertainty tho :(
<rooks> arvut, sucks :(
<arvut> s/was/is/
<campbellgolf> GeekSquid  solid..!  thx!
<cache_surplus> how does one use the ! command in irc to spam users with ubottu info?
<cache_surplus> do you need to be an op?
<clemenstimpler> @ trelayne: there is an upstart-tutorial: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<trelayne> thanks clemenstimpler
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, what did you use to download?
<arvut> rooks: yeah.. all i want to know is if its on sda that i should reinstall grub, surely the mbr must be on sda, right?
<red2kic> !bot | cache_surplus
<ubottu> cache_surplus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Da_Rhyno> The Universal USB installer
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, from the beginning, can you explain the steps you took?
<cache_surplus> !bot  | red2kic
<ubottu> red2kic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Da_Rhyno> Okay...
<cache_surplus> thanks...
<Da_Rhyno> I downloaded the Universal USB Installer from the Ubuntu website.
<cctx005> I'm still new so I'm not sure...how different are some of the big distros (OpenSUSE, Fedora etc..)? I jumped on Ubuntu out of advice from a friend...I'm just not sure if there is something I'm missing by not trying other distros
<Da_Rhyno> (from the link on the ubuntu website)
<clemenstimpler> cctx005, this very much depends on what you use your pc for
<GeekSquid> cctx005: missing? maybe frustration... I find ubuntu to be alot less frustrating than other distros
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, can you post the link here?
<Da_Rhyno> And then I chose Ubuntu 9.10 /10.04.1 Desktop i386. I checked the checkbox to download ISO
<superfatass> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alexbawrin> just finished watching Revolution OS not bad I actually learned a lot
<Mouldy> hey guys. I've been having problems with blocks appearing instead of certain gtk elements. I've played with gtk-demo and have narrowed the problems down to hyperlinks and single/double underlining. Here's a couple of screenshots to show what I mean; http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3021 , http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3022 - does anybody have any idea how to fix this? I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> cctx005: you can try others of course, but really, ubuntu is by far the most user friendly.. definitely moreso than fedora or opensuse IMO..
<trelayne> Ok my problem is that mysql does not start on reboot. It tried purging and reinstalling mysql. But it didn't work. THen I looked around more and it appears it could be this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/610085 Seems there is something wrong with the upstart file /etc/init/mysql.conf
<cache_surplus> !funny | superfatass
<ubottu> superfatass: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Da_Rhyno> mdg2 - I went here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, did you lose your connection?
<superfatass> ubottu: what joke
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cctx005> well i just use my pc for general stuff...gaming, watching media (dvd's, videos etc, music etc..), using MS Office, web surfing etc...I don't do anything like programming, graphic design etc..
<Da_Rhyno> And I went down to step 2. I chose "USB stick" and "Windows"
<superfatass> cache_surplus: what joke
<Da_Rhyno> No
<Da_Rhyno> I did not.
<cache_surplus> your nic ;)
<superfatass> cache_surplus: ok I'll change it
<clemenstimpler> @ cctx - then you may feel comfy with ubuntu
<rww> cache_surplus: probably best to test factoids in PM before using them.
<R0_odge> Hey guys, sorry to butt in but I'm not sure how to disable skype,pidgin and orage from starting up when i log on.Do u know how to disable them starting up?
<KM0201> cctx005: ok.. gaming is a bit limited on linux.. but office apps work well(not MS office) watching dvd's, etc.. all work fine
<NixGeek> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gabe_newell> KM0201: actually office works good with wine
<cctx005> I guess Ubuntu is good enough for all of that
<ActionParsnip> !download | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<KM0201> gabe_newell: really?.. hmm, well, i still prefer native solutions
<lano> hey guys how do i get rpc.statd to start on boot
<gabe_newell> KM0201: don't knock u there
<Doinkle> KM0201, if you arent an office power user, openoffice is just fine
<cctx005> I assume I'll still need Windows for my iPhone too..I need itunes to sync apps/mp3s/ebooks etc..
<R0_odge> butt in but I'm not sure how to disable skype from starting up when i log in.
<KM0201> Doinkle: yeah.. i just fire off nasty letters, etc.. so Openoffice is fine
<Doinkle> R0_odge, check startup area for that
<GeekSquid> R0_odge: perhaps in skype's configuration ... I am thinking there is a checkbox there
<gabe_newell> R0_odge: I goto System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<clemenstimpler> n8
<R0_odge> O yea, btw im using xubuntu
<dannyLopez> hi I have a problem whit mi SD reader
<lano> hey guys how do i get rpc.statd to start on boot
<Da_Rhyno> Gah...
<Da_Rhyno> I figured it out
<ribatejoluso> hi,
<tsrk> Does anybody here have an AT&T or Bell South email address?
<Da_Rhyno> Damn firefox wasn't showing the download!
<Da_Rhyno> >_<
<mdg2> oh
<Da_Rhyno> It was downloading... I'm sorry.
<Da_Rhyno> generally Firefox pops up with a window showing a download is running.
<Da_Rhyno> In this case, it didn't.
<ribatejoluso> what is the package name for the user settings UI in Ubuntu?
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, you are trying to make a USB stick to install from right?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: theres zoho too (online office app)
<alexbawrin> can someone please direct me to a decent Bash tutorial online?
<Da_Rhyno> mdg2 - yeah
<dannyLopez> hi I have a problem with my SD reader
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i'm not a fan of all the 'cloud' computing i think they call it.. where all your crap is done via websites
<Da_Rhyno> And actually I had an older version of the USB installer I was running
<Da_Rhyno> so now I'm downloading version 10.10
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its good in low resource situations though. OpenOffice is 300Mb installed
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, unetbooting is great for that
<Da_Rhyno> On the newer download.
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, unetbootin
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: no argument there
<cache_surplus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<Da_Rhyno> What's unetbootin?
<lano> hey guys how do i get rpc.statd to start on boot
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: It's a program that helps you put an ISO onto a USB drive
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, a little program to make bootable USB drives
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: its an app to put ISOs on USB sticks and then makes them bootable
<alexbawrin> cache_surplus: thanks a lot!!!
<Da_Rhyno> Ah, I see...
<Da_Rhyno> this installer seems to do that though.
<NixGeek> !unetbootin | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: there are lots of programs that do that, it probably doesn't matter which you use
<cache_surplus> alexbawrin: np
<ribatejoluso> I ment in XFCE? are the usersettings UI present only in ubuntu? can't find then in debian...
<lano> can someone help me plz
<lano> hey guys how do i get rpc.statd to start on boot
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks everyone. :)
<ActionParsnip> ribatejoluso: debian isnt suported here
<Dr_Willis> !find rpc.statd
<mdg2> Da_Rhyno, you are welcome and good luck
<ubottu> File rpc.statd found in apparmor-profiles, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja, nfs-common, runit-services
<lano> Dr_Willis,  i know where it is
<lano> but it does not start automaticly on boot
<dannyLopez> my pc can't read the SD cards
<ribatejoluso> I know, that is not what I asked...what is the package name in ubuntu? I have one laptop in ubuntu and another with debian
<Dr_Willis> lano:  so its part of the nfs service that you installed?
<Da_Rhyno> One reason I gave up on Linux was when I first started, the community treated newbies like crap.
<lano> well rpc_statd is in /sbin
<ribatejoluso> I have in ubuntu usersettings under system
<GeekSquid> Dr_Willis: rpc = remote proceedure call
<Da_Rhyno> And me, being the noob I was, got handed that treatment.
<ActionParsnip> ribatejoluso: i believe the config UIs are just part of gnome
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: still happens, depends on the distro if you ask me
<Dr_Willis> You got newbies.. then you got lazy people... :)
<lano> Dr_Willis,  i cant seem to mount any nfs mounts rill i dont run /sbin/rpc.statd
<arvut> Dr_Willis: and rude elitists
<ribatejoluso> oh,..will look ..tx
<Dr_Willis> lano:  every time ive set up nfs - ive not had that issue. I just follow that rather short NFS wiki page they got setup
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<goetter> so uh, do pcmcia or usb network cards work better?
<qwm> mp3 playback is incredibly glitchy since i switched to 64bit, googled a bit, but can't solve it... :(
<lano> Dr_Willis,  do u have a link
<Dr_Willis> lano:  i do recall there being 2 different NFS servers - one was somehow in the kenel, other was the older slower one.
<ActionParsnip> qwm: which release?
<Da_Rhyno> ActionParsnip - I was using Debian.
<qwm> ActionParsnip: um.. 10.10.
<lano> i am just goign to follow the guide
<lano> thanks mate much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: strange, they arent so bad. I used mandrake (back in the day) and they rocked :)
<GeekSquid> goetter: I'm thinking you'll get better throughput with PCMCIA .. just make sure you get supported hardware
<qwm> ActionParsnip: doesn't seem to be a sound issue, but decoding itself not turning out.. ideal.
<ActionParsnip> qwm: i suggest you use the sound troubleshooting link, it may help
<cctx005> what's the best alternative for powerpoint?
<Da_Rhyno> ActionParsnip - Cool! Did you ever try RedHat?
<ActionParsnip> cctx005: theres impress in openoffice
<arvut> qwm: try converting all your mp3s to a better supported format, it might solve it ;)
<Da_Rhyno> cctx005 - OpenOffice
<cctx005> hmmm I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: yeah 5.0 for about 2 hours and hated it
<ActionParsnip> cctx005: googledocs can read it too
<cctx005> i'm installing Office 03 via WINE right now just to see if it works...but I'm not holding my breath
<adrianoc> please, where are configuration files of empathy ?
<Da_Rhyno> ActionParsnip - Ah, I see. I heard pretty good things about it though.
<qwm> arvut: yeah, i tried that first, on this install... the converted vorbis files are glitchy when played back on other systems... so i've converted some albums to vorbis on a different system as a workaround.
<Da_Rhyno> Does anyone know if there's a way I can run Steam and TF2 in Linux?
<tsrk> Does anybody here have an AT&T or Bell South email address?
<qwm> arvut: i hope i said that in a way that made sense.
<Da_Rhyno> tsrk - Does Bell South even exist anymore?
<ribatejoluso> ;)
<avis> i do
<a7i3n>  /quit
<Da_Rhyno> I thought verizon took 'em over.
<Da_Rhyno> ... or was that Bell Atlantic...
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: No idea, but some of my customers seem to have email addresses from them and some of the emails are getting bounced. I want to see if their servers are rejecting my mail.
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: steam runs well in wine
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: I think it's part of AT&T or something
<Da_Rhyno> tsrk - weird.
<Da_Rhyno> ActionParsnip - is it really difficult to set up?
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: Yeah, email servers are a PITA
<Blue1> I think bell south is now a part of EvilEmpire, Inc (tm)
<Da_Rhyno> I'll want to try it, just for kicks. =)
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: just install wine in software centre then run the installer for the game etc in wine
<Da_Rhyno> Ah, I see.
<tsrk> Blue1: that would be correct
<NixGeek> bell south is now part of at&t
<Da_Rhyno> Action - will do.
<Dr_Willis> i think needed some command line option with wine to install properly
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: your video chip will need to be abvle to run 3D accelleration under Linux (obviously)
<Da_Rhyno> Does NVidia play nicely with Linux?
<Dr_Willis> wine someoption steaminstaller.msi  (i always have to look it up)
<tsrk> So, everyone in here hates AT&T so much that they don't use their internet? That's probably a good thing, but it'll make finding someone to help me harder :(
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  better then anything else ive tried.
<Blue1> Da_Rhyno: usually, if it's a recent card - not so with legacy mode
<Da_Rhyno> it's on a laptop.
<NixGeek> Nvidia does
<Da_Rhyno> "Geforce GT 130M with CUDA"
<qwm> Da_Rhyno: sure, that's been my experience for eight years.
<qwm> my only ati card so far.. not so much.
<ramashaka> does the useradd -p option take a plaintext password?
<Da_Rhyno> Holy damn! 6 hours to download Ubuntu!
<Da_Rhyno> O_O
<arvut> how come "sudo fdisk -l" says both sda1 (winxp) and sdb1 (linux swap) are 'boot'? how will i know where the mbr is at and how do i solve this? trying to restore/reinstall grub2..
<ActionParsnip> Da_Rhyno: use the torrent, its faster
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: I'd say you found a bad mirror
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  when useing the torrents - i got it in under 15 min.
<Da_Rhyno> shoot.
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: if you refresh the DL page you'll get a different mirror
<Da_Rhyno> I hate torrenting... God knows what viruses can be pickekd kup.
<Da_Rhyno> picked up*
<Da_Rhyno> okay...
<Da_Rhyno> I'll try a torrent though
<Da_Rhyno> I just need to download uTorrent.
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... whats the right version to download .... 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  depends on your needs.
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: I'm getting 1MB/s from here: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/
<Dr_Willis> cobra-the-joker:  may as well try 10.10
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: and also U of Waterloo is awesome so you should always use their mirrors ;)
<Da_Rhyno> tsrk - Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: 10.04 is supported longer as it is LTS. Both are perfectly fine
<Da_Rhyno> I'll try a torrent.
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , i will go for the LTS then ... it seems to be better
<R0_odge> I would like to thank you guys for helping me
<breadcrumb> Da_Rhyno, you can't pick up viruses from torrenting ubuntu from the officla iste
<breadcrumb> *site
<almoxarife> is there a wiki on how to take the bloat out of 10.10?
<Da_Rhyno> tsrk - it was running at about the same rate the previous one was, so I'll use the torrent.
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: for servers, i'd always advise LTS release
<tsrk> Da_Rhyno: ok, torrent will probably be the fastest option
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , its not a server ... its a laptop actually
<NixGeek> almoxarife: I don't think so, if you want no bload, install debian with no extras and build it yourself
<arvut> cobra-the-joker: a matter of taste, 10.04 might be more stable, while 10.10 includes new things
<breadcrumb> !lolcats
<ubottu> i iz so bored of lolcats. speek english!
<Dr_Willis> one mans bloat is antoehr mans must have eye candy
<NixGeek> I'm still using 10.04, though I'll probably update with the next release
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: 10.04 will not need upgrading for a long while before support dies for it
<almoxarife> NixGeek: rather stick with ubuntu, I de-bloated 10.4 but I am seeing processes new to me in 10.10
<dannyLopez> any information about this lines:  [.ShellClassInfo] CLSID={645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} tjis is a file .ini & i see in my Pc
<dannyLopez> pleace help me
<cobra-the-joker> ActionParsnip , i like that ... 10.04 then
<rww> dannyLopez: desktop.ini?
<dannyLopez> yes
<rww> dannyLopez: it's a system file created by Windows to help it keep track of folder customizations.
<Dr_Willis> and people think that windows is simple/not confuseing.. :)
<scotty^> Da_Rhyno: As ActionParsnip said, steam runs well in wine.  According to http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonProgram TF2 runs well on an ATI R700 series card - make sure you see note 30 on that page.
<Da_Rhyno> It was running at 40 kb/s
<Da_Rhyno> at most.
<dannyLopez> rww: & 1 folder "ice" with 2 files .exe thas are virus?
<rww> dannyLopez: no idea
<almoxarife> how do I correct the links to filetype in 10.10 gnome?
<breadcrumb> i've not had very good luck with games on Steam. can make most of them work, like counterstrike source and TF2, but the performance is bad compared to windows. and theres random quirks and bugs.
<rww> dannyLopez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus has a list of antivirus scanners, if you're looking for one.
<Blue1> rww: why would anyone need an a/v scanner in *nix?
<Da_Rhyno> How can i torrent from the website?
<ActionParsnip> breadcrumb: which version/s of wine did you try?
<rww> Blue1: to scan for Windows viruses
<arvut> dannyLopez: wrong place to ask im afraid :/ try scanning with clamav if you are supporting a windows install from ubuntu
<NixGeek> almoxarife, why didn't you stick with 10.04,?
<dorbin> could someone please give me and dirty configuration for smb.conf ?? mine isn't working :(
<Blue1> rww: yes, but if I am running *nix, by definition, not running windows.  not needed
<dorbin> ..quick and dirty
<breadcrumb> ActionParsnip the one in the ubuntu repos, and the newer versions from wines repo
<tsrk> dorbin: the default is good, what's your specific problem?
<breadcrumb> also playonlinux..
<tsrk> dorbin: did you remember to set up your samba passwords?
<arvut> dorbin: why dirty?
<almoxarife> NixGeek: I started to see lots more fixes to my problems with ubuntu pointing to 10.10 rather than 10.04
<dorbin> no need for security
<arvut> oh..
<dorbin> I did setup samba passwords
<dannyLopez> arvut: no Im not win2 user
<rww> Blue1: 1) dualbooting exists. 2) people boot into Linuxes to fix Windows, 3) email servers run on Linux and sometimes are set up to check for viruses, 4) people sometimes want to check a .doc or such isn't virus-encumbered before passing it along. etc.
<Blue1> dorbin: this might help   http://pkill-9.com/?p=309
<tsrk> dorbin: to get samba running, all you need to do is install it (w/ default config), "sudo smbpasswd -a [you]", and then create a share
<tsrk> dorbin: and that'll be secure as well as quick
<tsrk> dorbin: you can actually do it without encrypted passwords, but it's more work to set up (on both the server and windows client end)
<dorbin> I am doing this on ubuntu server .. running default smb.conf with no success
<tsrk> dorbin: what's the specific issue?
<Da_Rhyno> Is there a torrent link on the Ubuntu website? I'm looking and can't find one.
<dannyLopez> i leave bye
<dorbin> tsrk: what do you mean? my problem?
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  pretty much i just edit the smb.conf, set a proper workgroup, then uncomment the lines that enable the home shares. give the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  then the userc can connect to smb://servername/theirname
<tsrk> dorbin: you say that it doesn't work, what's happening when you try to access the server?
<wezzy> Da_Rhynp: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<dorbin> tsrk: the share doesn't show up in nautilus ..
<cctx005> can you really not get viruses or spyware/malware on Ubuntu?
<rww> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  theres often issues with nautius seeing shares. i often have to type in the full url to the share the first time.
<cctx005> That's amazing
<dorbin> ok
<cctx005> I waste so much time scanning Vista
<dorbin> ..but xbmc couldn't find it either
<trelayne> thanks clemenstimpler  GeekSquid. The problem with MySQL not starting has to do with the mysql.conf upstart file. I'm using a VPS, which has filesystems working differently. So mysql was stuck somewhere on start... I simply modified the file as follows to get it to work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15222/mysql-server-upstart-script-not-working-on-boot
<Da_Rhyno> thanks
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  sometimes i have to enter the ip# instead of the machine hostname also. it just seems to depend ont he network setup
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  the findsmb and smbtree commands are handy for toubleshooting/scanning the network for shares also
<dorbin> am I using the correct command for restarting samba?? (restart smbd)
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  sudo service SERVICENAME restart
<GeekSquid> trelayne: verygood
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service smbd  restart
<scotty^> Blue1 - you wou;dn't want to pass on Windows virus to someone else.
<wildbat> [Q] how do i change login screen resolution ? my pc don't seem to have  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ....
<trelayne> GeekSquid,  I spend quite a bit of time trying to understand what the hell was going on. Learned a few things along the way... but man am I glad it wasnt' some corruption in the system
<Nisstyre65> What's the difference between using the service program and typing the path to the script? e.g. /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<trelayne> spend = spent
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  the monitors tool in the system menu.. is the normal way
<Nisstyre65> why is there even a program to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Nisstyre65:  service is the proper way to do it.. init.d/ stuff is slowly getting replaced by upstart.
<Blue1> scotty^: it's why I don't use windows
<arvut> rww: ive seen the code for a linux virus written in c.. and rootkits are always a danger.
<Dr_Willis> Nisstyre65:  not all services even have a init.d/XXXX script any more
<Blue1> arvut: right root kits are bad.
<wildbat> Dr_Willis: did that , but it only change my resolution after i login :< ~
<Nisstyre65> Dr_Willis, so it's hardcoded into the service program?
<campee> does anyone know why a ubuntu 8.04 system that has been working for a long time would suddenly start saying "grub error 18"? and how to fix it?
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to chroot sftp users?
<Blue1> campee: umm maybe you might want to upgrade to 10.04 (LTS)
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:   changeing gdm res. Hmm. never needed to do that. you can somehow run that monitors tool as the user 'gdm' and tweak the gdm screen.
<campee> i ran a SMART test on the drive and it didn't contain any errors. i don't have a live CD handy though to check on the drive's status/partitions
<Whitehat> Hello. I'm new to irc, And I was wondering where I might find technical type help.
<dorbin> it suddenly worked!! Think the problem was that I wasn't using the correct command to restart the samba service. THank you all for helping -- very nice of you to offer your time to help people.
<avis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Nisstyre65:  whats hardcoded? the service command can underatnd upstart or the older sysv type services..
<scotty^> Whitehat - Technical help ofr IRC or for Ubuntu?
<arvut> cctx005: there aren't many, and its a minimal risk. but virii can affect wine tho
<scotty^> or for something else?
<wildbat> Dr_Willis: AR~ good idea ~ let me try
<Dr_Willis> dorbin:  samba is supposed to restart automatically when its confif file changes. i belive.
<NixGeek> Whitehate: just ask your questions, thats basically this entire chat
<campee> any ideas on how to fix grub 18 without re-installing?
<Whitehat> for Ubuntu. lol
<Whitehat> sorry
<Whitehat> oh ok
<Nisstyre65> Dr_Willis, I think I didn't ask that correctly. What I mean is; are the commands to stop and start services all in the 'service' program or are they stored as shell scripts somewhere?
<avis> apparmor doesn't protect much
<arvut> campee: we share a common problem. can you elaborate?
<NixGeek> campee: look here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<edbian> Nisstyre65: sort of both.  The service program calls the scripts (and does some extra stuff I believe)
<Dr_Willis> Nisstyre65:  the service 'scripts' defind what the exact service does for a start/stop/restart option. check /etc/init/* files
<arvut> or maybe not..
<Whitehat> is there a way to move a linux installation to a different harddrive?
<Nisstyre65> thanks edbian Dr_Willis
<avis> my friend mary wants to use ubuntu
<edbian> Whitehat: yep.  Using gparted
<MoMo> how do i stop x so i can upgrade my video card driver
<Blue1> campee: you can try this:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=314  however ymmv applies
<hellhound> i am having trouble getting ubuntu 10.10 to recognize my second monitor with nvidia-settings  I have pasted my xorg on http://pastebin.com/ybFdqM5X
<campee> arvut: i'm at my parent's house. they have an old ubuntu 8.04 box they've been using. it worked great for a long time and suddenly it won't boot. it says "grub error 18, selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS." nothing has changed on this system.
<bastidrazor> MoMo: you need to be in a TTY then type sudo service gdm stop
<Whitehat> Ok so how would I go about doing this?
<edbian> campee: Reset the bios to factory defaults
<MoMo> bastidrazor: roger that, thanks!
<NixGeek> campee: it sounds like it needs a seprate /boot partition
<Dr_Willis> campee:  or perhaps the battery on the mb died. and it DID get reset to defaults and needs set to somthing else.
<arvut> why is both sda1 (winxp) and sdb1 (ubuntu 10.10) flagged as boot?
<campee> yeah, the BIOS battery theory had occurred to me.
<edbian> Whitehat: use gparted, install grub on the target hdd, you're done
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  you can have one bootable partion per hd. i dont think ubuntu even needs the boot flag.
<campee> i've turned it off and on and it has the correct system time.
<sutabi> Anyone know why my apt-get is sitting at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic for over an hour? Its taking up no CPU ~_~
<arvut> campee: hdd is failing maybe?
<campee> so i think the battery is ok.
<campee> i ran a SMART test on it and it didn't detect any problems.
<NixGeek> campe: it may be that the kernel migrated out of the first 1023 sectirs of the harddrive, where old computers can look at boot.
<arvut> what is error 18 btw?
<campee> i have a ubuntu 10.04 bootable USB key that I verified on a laptop boots correctly. on their system i get an error on the monitor saying "supported resolution can not be displayed, please change it to 1280 x 1024". anyone know how to fix that?
<campee> i wanted to boot into a live cd environment and run fdisk -l, etc.
<Dr_Willis>  campee  what video chipset is on the machine?
<Whitehat> @edbian What I have is a linux installation on a partition on sdb and I want it moved to a partition on sda
<campee> not sure. just reset BIOS to defaults and rebooting.
<campee> still getting error 18.
<tuxxman> hello, my brightness controls don't work on my laptop (running ubuntu 11.04) and its affecting my battery life dramatically because the brightness is always at max.
<NixGeek> campee, this is a guide for moving /home to a seprate partition, use it to move /boot to a seprate partition at the begenning of the drive. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  Also, If you have to shrink the begenning of a partition to make a /boot partition, make sure to uncheck round to cylinders in gparted.
<Dr_Willis> campee:  for nvidia chipsets i have to use the 'nomodeset' option to get the live cd's booting properly
<tuxxman> how do I fix this?
<edbian> Whitehat: great, launch gparted.  It should be pretty obvious how to copy
<ActionParsnip> tuxxman: natty is supported and discussed in #ubuntu+1
<campee> Dr_Willis: where do you specify that? i think it DOES have an nvidia graphics card
<Whitehat> @edbian ok thats easy enough.
<tuxxman> ActionParsnip: thanks
<cctx005> Has anyone used Cedega to play games?
<ActionParsnip> cctx005: i once did
<edbian> Whitehat the only hard part is installing grub.  but you can just google that
<cctx005> does it work?
<Dr_Willis>  campee  when ya boot the live cd.. theres a little man logo at the bottom, (on 10.10) hit space (i think) then its in the F6 menu items. or edit the grub menu at boot and replace 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset'
<scotty^> Poppler 0.16 was released on December 27, 2010.  Will this be included in Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal"?
<ActionParsnip> cctx005: sure, it has its own appdb like wine
<campee> thanks Dr_Willis, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> scotty^: natty is discussed in #ubuntu+1 only
<MrUnagi> can anyone help me chroot sftp users
<ActionParsnip> scotty^: you may find a ppa with the version for your current release
<NixGeek> Whitehat: this might help you also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Whitehat> @edbian Ok, thanks for your help. And how do You like reply to my posts?
<scotty^> oops, sorry
<edbian> Whitehat: You're doing it to me.  You just start with my name.
<edbian> Whitehat: The IRC client actually highlights it.  There is no set rule, it's more like standard practice.
<bluezone> If anyone is familiar with checkinstall why am i getting this error: /var/tmp/tmp.dpWbYDcxC6/installscript.sh: 4: ctof: not found
<Whitehat> @edbian oh lol thanks
<Guest57149> is linux vidroa better than unbuntu??
<edbian> Whitehat: sure
<wildbat> Dr_Willis: Thanks~ ^.^
<Dr_Willis> Guest57149:  never heard of 'vidroa' so i doubt it..
<NixGeek> Whitehat: or you can use clonezilla to clone to partition to sda.  I'd say try this first, it'll probably work.  The /home doesn't deal with virtual directories. link to clonezilla: http://clonezilla.org/
<Guest57149> mandrik?
<Guest57149> any buddy heard about vidora
<Dr_Willis> Guest57149:  you may want to spell disrto names correctly...  Use what you want..
<edbian> NixGeek: Whitehat I don't think clonezilla would be any easier than gparted.
<Guest57149> ok
<bluezone> If anyone is familiar with checkinstall why am i getting this error: /var/tmp/tmp.dpWbYDcxC6/installscript.sh: 4: ctof: not found
<Dr_Willis> Guest57149:  theres a 'Fedora'  thats redhat based.
<Guest57149> which site is best for programming books
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> Guest57149:  depends ont he language and what books you want. Google would be the best place to search. or delicious.com
<ActionParsnip> Guest57149: it's also offtopic here
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of great python books out there for free.
<Dr_Willis> but some may be a little out of date
<Guest57149> i wanna learn python
<bluezone> Guest57149, what language are you looking for i can recommend a book
<Guest57149> pyton
<NixGeek> edbian: Whitehat:  Gparted doesn work between disks, does it?
<Guest57149> python
<Dr_Willis> python homepage - is the place to start Guest57149
<edbian> NixGeek: yeah it does
<seancron> Hey everyone. Has anyone had trouble with USB devices in VirtualBox 4.0 on lucid?
<campee> Dr_Willis: it boots with 'nomodeset' turned off. thanks!!
<campee> the live cd, that is. still trying to see what the issue with the drive is.
<Dr_Willis> campee:  turned off? or enabled? :)   heh..
<bluezone> Guest57149, http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html
<Dr_Willis> if you enable 'nomodeset' is it off or on?  how 'zen'
<ActionParsnip> seancron: you need the closed source virtualbox for usb access, the open one oesn't do it
<arvut> why does fdisk say sdb1 is linux swap when sdb2 and 5 matches swap in size?
<edbian> arvut: Maybe you have two swaps?
<seancron> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I've installed it. But I get an error saying "Failed to access usb subsytem"
<NixGeek> edbian: your right, it does.  I'll have to remember that.
<arvut> sdb1 is flagged boot and is the filesystem for my ubuntu install
<NixGeek> Whitehat:  for a guide to moveing partitions between disks with gparted, look here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/move/move.htm
<KM0201> seancron: did you install the OSE version?
<arvut> and no, i have 1 swap
<army> MBR problem?
<ActionParsnip> seancron: how did you install it?
<arvut> the numbers fdisk show me are identical
<arvut> army: yeah..
<seancron> Added the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<Whitehat> edbian: I just remembered I had tried doing this before and Already have everything transferred to sda. What I was having trouble with is getting grub2 to install on sda and look for its files on the sda partition.
<seancron> KM0201: nope, see my reply to ActionParsnip
<KM0201> hmm
<edbian> Whitehat: That's the hard part!
<Dr_Willis> Whitehat:  ive used the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' to have grub get installed to other hd's
<NixGeek> Whitehat: look here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 and go down to 13. Reinstalling GRUB 2 from LiveCD
<Guest57149> some times my linux hanging?
<Guest57149> is that normal ?
<Whitehat> Dr_Willis: well its not that it wont install its that its that It'
<arvut> army: win xp ntfs is on sda1, ubuntu ext4 on sdb1, swap on sdb2 and 5. both sdb1 and sda1 are flagged as boot. fdisk says sdb1 is swap and sdb2 is extended and sdb5 is linux
<seancron> KM0201, ActionParsnip: Result code for the error is NS_ERROR_FAILURE
<arvut> :/
<edbian> arvut: Does it say linux/swap?
<Whitehat> Dr_Willis: isn't looking for its files on the sda patition (i dont think)
<arvut> yeah
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  a extended partition holds logical.. so the sdb2/sdb5 thing makes sence
<NixGeek> Whitehat: have you tried running "sudo update-grub"?
<edbian> arvut: It's saying it's either Linux or Swap (fdisk sees no difference)
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  you could just pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l '
<arvut> actually, no.. linux swap / solaris
<KM0201> seancron: hmm... i read something bout that the other day, but honestly, i thought the person was using the OSE edition
<skullboy> No package 'gnome-vfs-module-2.0' found what do i do
<edbian> arvut: .... o
<edbian> arvut: odd
<skullboy> No package 'gnome-vfs-module-2.0' found what do i do
<KM0201> seancron: i use virtualbox 3.2(not OSE) and it works fine w/ USB.. i use it to sync my zunes and ipods w/ virtual xp
<Guest57149> i need some help here
<Guest57149> my linux is hanging some times
<arvut> Dr_Willis: slightly hard as im on my n900 and the problem lies on my desktop pc. booted it up from livecd
<lano> Dr_Willis,  i have followed that guide to a line but for some reason everytime i reboot my pc and if i dont run /sbin/rpc.statd i am not able to mount nfs
<Blue1> KM0201: yeah but you have to add group entry to get usb support -
<arvut> but i will try..
<seancron> KM0201: yeah, I'm about to reinstall 3.2 and see if that works. I was excited to try out the new 4.0 virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KM0201> Blue1: then it must do that automatically during install, cuz i didn't do that..
<nawk> where does firefox stores the temp internet files for visited websites?
<Blue1> KM0201: it might I don't know I had to manually add it to get it to work
<Dr_Willis> lano:  perhaps check the forums or in #ubuntu-server - ive not ever seen or heard of people with that issue. - as a cheat you could put the command in /etc/rc.local i guess
<KM0201> Blue1: on 3.2, or 4.0?
<Blue1> KM0201: but that was maybe 18 months ago
<tonsofpcs> I have a problem with ubottu.  I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix Hardy Heron.  When I say !details in #ubuntu, ubottu gives the preceding output, but I expect him to stay quiet :D
<KM0201> oh ok
<rtdos> are there any basic interpreters (like GWBASIC) for ubuntu ?
<lano> Dr_Willis,  thanks mate much appreciated it will try
<nawk> (by default)
<Dr_Willis> rtdos:   theres several 'basics' out for linux.
<seancron> Blue1: I also added myself to the vboxusers group and it didn't change anything
<army> arvut>  what's wrong with ur pc
<edbian> seancron: You have to restart for that to take effect
<rtdos> such as? i'm using kubuntu and can't seem to find any in kpackagekit
<seancron> edbian: I did. No luck.
<Blue1> seancron: I had to do that in order to get usb to work
<seancron> Blue1: With virtualbox 4.0?
<arvut> army: fixed a windows issue with rescue cd and it screwed up my mbr
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever heard of your DSL modem crapping out every time you run an nmap port scan?
<arvut> grub2 is gone
<edbian> seancron: does groups list that group?
<Blue1> seancron: I am currently using 3.2
<NixGeek> Whitehat: you might have better luck with your grub problems in #grub
<Dr_Willis> rtdos:  apt-cache search basic | grep basic
<Whitehat> NixGeek: Ok thanks.
<edbian> seancron: groups (the command) tells you what groups you're in
<Whitehat> NixGeek, I'll try there
<Whitehat> quit
<seancron> Blue1: yeah, I tried upgrading to 4.0 to try it out, but usb isn't working for me. I'm rolling back to 3.2 to make sure that works at least.
<seancron> edbian: yup, groups shows me in vboxusers
<edbian> seancron: Whats the problem then?
<arvut> anyway: i made a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/FHcVviAP
<Blue1> seancron: yeah unless you need bleeding edge - only usb device that didn't work for me, was a usb headset in vbox.  need that to run echolink software (amateur radio)
<Dr_Willis> seancron:  i recall some guides/docs where if theres an odd entry in /etc/fstab that can break vbox usb support. But thats all i rember.
<Blue1> seancron: that is the only app I run in windows
<arvut> s/anyway:/anyway,/
<rtdos> thanks dr. willis
<seancron> Dr_Willis: my /etc/fstab is clean
<army> arvut>use ur ubuntu livecd mode,type:update-grub(in the terminal)
<arvut> army: no need to chroot into the install?
<Dr_Willis> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<seancron> edbian, Blue1: I wanted to install the latest stable version of virtualbox, 4.0. It was released recently. I'd like to get it working in 4.0 if possible.
<army> arvut>need root perhaps
<Dr_Willis> is what i often use  to reinsatll grub.
<langvann> Having problems with empathy
<edbian> seancron: What error is it giving?
<seancron> edbian: I get an error saying "Failed to access usb subsytem"
<prismz> I have a feeling maybe one of the many updated I installed with the update manager was a newer version of my wireless card.  Is there a way to change to another version of it?
<edbian> seancron: That has nothing to do with you being in the vboxusers grub?
<army> arvut>u can see the file:sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<seancron> edbian: I don't think so. It didn't work before or after I was in vboxusers.
<arvut> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /..
<GeekSquid> seancron: usb does not work with the open-source version ... closed source does, version is 3.2.x
<edbian> seancron: In order to get usb to work in virtualbox you have to buy the full version
<bonjoyee> seancron: have u installed the extra pack that comes along with Vbox 4.0?
<arvut> meh.. sdb1 IS root!
<tootoogo> I rotate my screen by "xrandr --output LVDS1 --rotate left", but after rotation, the mouse is hard to use, how to invert x y axis of the mouse?
<RedSingularity> Where can I find a man page in a source .tar folder?
<seancron> GeekSquid: I know, I downloaded and installed the closed source version
<edbian> RedSingularity: The source does not usually contain the man pages.  That's placed in the deb or rpm package
<seancron> edbian: Source?
<bonjoyee> seancron: from v4.0 onwards..to have usb support u need to install another architecture independent package
<edbian> seancron: Code?
<Dr_Willis> RedSingularity:  if they are there . they mas be named like command.1 or some other #.
<tootoogo> could someone help me about inverting x y axis of a mouse?
<seancron> edbian: No, where does it say I have to buy the full version?
<edbian> seancron: I only know that through word of mouth.
<bombshell> Hello
<edbian> bombshell: hello ;)
<seancron> bonjoyee: Hmm. I believe I installed that as well, but I'll double check.
<bombshell> =]
<Jordan_U> army: update-grub does not re-install grub, and if used from a liveCD requires a chroot.
<bombshell> I'm trying to figure out why the maxium resolution is 800x600
<army> arvut>sudo update-grub
<RedSingularity> edbian:  I see.  How can I open them in a .deb package?
<arvut> found a neat guide that explains the grub2 fix when update-grub doesnt do it, on bithacker.blogspot.com
<bombshell> under VirtualBox, I have the guest additions installed
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<arvut> army: returns error that it cant find /
<Dr_Willis> arvut: what i often use to reinstall grub from a live cd. No chroot needed.---> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<Half_Twit> is there a nice app for cleaning up my grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> Half_Twit:  not really. :) you can edit the /etc/grub.d/configs and /etc/default/grub to remove extra entries
<Half_Twit> do you have to edit both?
<army> arvut>mount the filesystem first
<arvut> k, so updating it doesnt work, but where do i install grub if fdisk say:..
<Dr_Willis> Half_Twit:  or uninstall extra kernels. disable revovery options. it depedns on what you want
<arvut> http://pastebin.com/FHcVviAP
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  grub nomally goes ont eh MBR of the HD you want to boot. ie: /dev/sda or sdb not sdb1
<arvut> notice that sdb and sda are both boot
<arvut> so it should go to sda then, as windows override it
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  tey both have a bootable flag.. and i think linux dose not care about the boot flag.
<Dr_Willis> You could put it on sdb. and tell the bios to boot the 2nd hd by default.
<Dr_Willis> and leave the mbr on sda alone. (thats how my laptop is setup)
<arvut> hmm, ill try both options then
<bombshell> nvm, I fix my issue
<arvut> hold on :P
<Dr_Willis> you could even insatll grub to both . if you wanted..
<seancron> okay, just confirmed that usb works in virtualbox 3.2. now to try again with virtualbox 4.0
<Blue1> seancron: cool
<em> why would a sudo checkinstall fail because mkdir cannot make the paths/directories
<Jordan_U> em: Please give the exact error message (use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com if it's more than two lines).
<Blue1> Em: never heard of that what does it do>?
<seancron> Blue1: checkinstall makes a deb package for you when you compile from source
<Blue1> seancron: new one thanks
<Satisfied> when I plug in my webcam is there a way to make the microphone the default audio input instead of having to load up the volume preferences and doing it manually everytime ?
<Blue1> Satisfied: tht's one I'd like to know answer to as well
<C_Okie> hey it's kinda empty in here
<edbian> C_Okie: I disagree
<langvann> only 1312 people here
<bonjoyee> Satisfied: have u tried gstreamer-properties?
<C_Okie> O.0
<C_Okie> I see maby 25 on the list
<Satisfied> bonjoyee, thanks.. looking at that now
<BigSeals23> hello ubuntu linux users. i have experience with linux, but i am in need of a little technical advice if someone here has the time
<C_Okie> nevermind
<edbian> BigSeals23: We'll help.  What's the question?
<army> Satisfied>u can find it,haha
<edbian> C_Okie: You see wrong.  There are 1,310 right now (with 2 ops)
<edbian> 1309
<C_Okie> yep
<C_Okie> I see it now :)
<army> oh,god
<langvann> 03:58 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1309 nicks [2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1307 normal]
<em> Jordan_U: The password is: paste http://pastebin.ca/BWLJ-kx2
<army> copy>>past
<edbian> army: ?
<BigSeals23> i got this weird message at the bottom of my screen but could not read it in time
<army> copy>>paste,haha
<edbian> BigSeals23: In the gui?
<BigSeals23> yeah during web browsing
<edbian> BigSeals23: part of firefox?  or something else?
<army> edbian>I have a question
<seancron> Reinstalled virtualbox 4.0 and reinstalled the extension package, and still get the same usb error: "Failed to access the usb subsystem. Result code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE"
<edbian> BigSeals23: I think it was firefox telling you it has updates avaialbe for the add-ons
<edbian> army: What is it?
<BigSeals23> it wasnt as a result of firefox, i was browsing on firefox when i saw it but did not have time to read it
<BigSeals23> maybe
<edbian> BigSeals23: I have no idea what it is?  :P
<BigSeals23> i saw the phrase update in it somewhere
<prismz> http://pastebin.com/twMaagZr this is my /var/log/messages | grep ipw2200, i believe everytime it's showing what's happening when my connection drops, but i'm not sure how to read it
<BigSeals23> i wanna know how to check my linux for errors manually. my drive is ext4
<Nisstyre65> bigbrovar, man fsck
<BigSeals23> thanks
<BigSeals23> it should not error because i run sudo apt-get update and upgrade often
<em> Jordan_U: does that make sense?
<sanduz2>  my router never seems to give me an accurate list of hosts on the network. is there some other way to see what hosts are connected?
<Nisstyre65> I mean BigSeals23 btw
<Nisstyre65> stupid tab complete
<BigSeals23> thanks
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
<edbian> BigSeals23: It auto-checks the partitions every 24 mounts or something too I believe
<edbian> ShootEmUp: hello
<BigSeals23> yeah, but heres what happened
<BigSeals23> one night i was booting up and i got this screen with a lot of mumbo jumbo down it
<BigSeals23> when it checked, it showed no errors and i have not seen it again sense but it freaked me out a little lol
<edbian> BigSeals23: Yeah, that went to fast to read right.
<Satisfied> no.. gstreamer-properties didn't do it :-/
<Nisstyre65> BigSeals23, dmesg | less
<BigSeals23> actually i had to manually shut down and reboot to go back into linux
<edbian> BigSeals23: It's not a huge deal.  The system logs tons of stuff while it's booting.  They're mostly fine messages with no errors.  Ubuntu covers them with that pretty loading bar so that it's slick and fancy
<seancron> BigSeals23: also, less /var/log/messages
<daxt_> guys who is using xen on ubuntu ?
<skorv> i'm having a recurrent problem, my ubuntu server stalls from time to time its dhcp, dns and will only work after reboot
<arvut> why does my ext4 look like a swapspace?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | daxt_
<ubottu> daxt_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> arvut: Accoring to what?
<greenwooorld> yo
<greenwooorld> hi !!!
<arvut> Jordan_U: mount and fdisk
<daxt_> ubottu the stupid bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvut> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FHcVviAP
<greenwooorld> i am also a bot
<daxt_> i am looking for perfect guide to run xen on 10.10
<BigSeals23> well i looked it up and the screen i got was the same one someone else got when their ubuntu refused to boot. i red all my logs and even updated and have not seen it again but if its something wrong i wanna fix it before it crashes
<herpaderp> herpaderp
<herpaderp> herp a derp
<daxt_> can anybody give me clues ?
<herpaderp> herp a derp
<herpaderp> herp a derp
<FloodBot3> herpaderp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvut> and why is my swap cloned?!
<greenwooorld> what isclues
<arvut> gah..
<edbian> BigSeals23: Are there errors in the output of dmesg?
<daxt_> al most all the guides in the net on xen ubuntu are flawed
<BigSeals23> none that i can see
<edbian> BigSeals23: Then you're fine
<edbian> BigSeals23: :)
<Nisstyre65> daxt_, did you look at the official documentation?
<BigSeals23> what would it say if it errored? (i wanna make sure im reading it correctly)
<em> once you have done sudo -i and gone to root how do you get back to being your normal user?
<BigSeals23> cd enter
<Nisstyre65> em, su <username>
<em> thanks
<Jordan_U> arvut: I don't see the output of "mount" there.
<Amaranth> em: exit
<Nisstyre65> daxt_, if you just need to run one instance of another OS, then you could also try QEMU or Virtualbox
<daxt_> guys  i will redo the previous guides on xen and give u the error reports , so u can help me to sort them out
<daxt_> VB sux
<skullboy> is open office dependent on a internet connection
<daxt_> coz its owned by Oracle
<BigSeals23> would it say ERROR
<Nisstyre65> ...ok
<arvut> Jordan_U: well, the table is all screwed up if you ask me. but im far from an expert
<KM0201> skullboy: i don't see why it would be
<daxt_> xen is the king in virtualization
<Nisstyre65> daxt_, not really
<Nisstyre65> QEMU can run ARM and RISC architectures
<Nisstyre65> don't see xen doing that
<john85> i cant get my wireless to actavate
<skullboy> KM0201, just askin cause 1 of my friends said it was
<jchvelasco> Can I try ubuntu with unetbootin?
<edbian> jchvelasco: yes
<KM0201> skullboy: i think one of your friends needs to put the pipe down
<jchvelasco> is there a risk?
<daxt_> i have QEMU installed , i shud try that then
<edbian> jchvelasco: I don't think so
<KM0201> jchvelasco: no risk, as long as you don't change anything on your hard drive, while running ubuntu (and you'llknow if you're doing that)
<edbian> john85: What kind of card?
<jchvelasco> ayt thanks for quick response
<john85> it say wireless diabled how do i actavate it
<skullboy> KM0201, he does acid
<edbian> john85: what kind of card?
<KM0201> skullboy: well, that explains it...lol
<john85> idk for sure built in its a laptop
<arvut> Jordan_U: nevermind, i typed the wrong device, sdb1 instead of sdb when reinstalling grub2
<arvut> gonna try it now
<BigSeals23> one other issue: my dpkg errors in log, says missing description
<KM0201> john85: open a terminal and type "lspci" (no quotes, lowercase L) and find your wireless device, don't paste the whole freaking list here
<john85> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<john85> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<john85> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<john85> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)
<KM0201> ...
<john85> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)
<KM0201> john85: are you retarded?.. what did i specifically say not to do?
<john85> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<edbian> hahahaha
<BigSeals23> careful, the bot might think your flooding
<john85> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)
<john85> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<john85> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<r00t4rd3d> wow
<daxt_> WTF !!!!
<john85> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<arvut> oh my..
<john85> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<oneliner> but,.. he is!!
<john85> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<KM0201> moron
<arvut> please ban!
<arvut> ty rww
<rww> john85: let me know when that paste is done
<KM0201> rww: caught floodbot sleeping
<rww> KM0201: indeed
<KM0201> lol
<r00t4rd3d> john85, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<edbian> Why did the flood bot not catch that?
<KM0201> does anyone have a preference for the b43, vs the STA driver?
<rww> edbian: it's complicated
<IdleOne> edbian: bots are not perfect
<edbian> rww: IdleOne, bots do not make mistakes...
<IdleOne> edbian: FloodBot just proved you wrong :P
<edbian> IdleOne: :)
<rww> KM0201: fyi, calling people 'retarded' is not appropriate in Ubuntu channels
<arvut> rww: cn you elaborate on that please? im curious too. 0.O
<KM0201> rww: i know.. but i'd just specifically told him not to do that..
<rww> arvut: no, sorry
<KM0201> lol
<arvut> rww: oh, ok
<rww> KM0201: I know. Two wrongs, and all that :(
<KM0201> rww: indeed
<KM0201> sometiems you just gotta tell it like ti is though.. :)
 * CripperZ blearghz!
<skullboy> ok so gconfig depends on libgconfig11 but libgconfig11 depends on gconfig how do i install
<rww> alrighty, FloodBots should be working now. moving swiftly back to our previous topic :)
<arvut> be damned if my grubfix doesnt work :P
 * arvut rebooting to try it now
<skullboy> ok so gconfig depends on libgconfig11 but libgconfig11 depends on gconfig how do i install
<qwebirc97871> Hi I am after some assistance please
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  sudo apt-get install package1 pacakge2                     (is how ive seen it done)
<qwebirc97871> If someone could be so kind
<Dr_Willis> !ask | qwebirc97871
<edbian> qwebirc97871: That's what we're here for
<ubottu> qwebirc97871: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * KM0201 agrees w/ Dr_Willis 
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, stae it
<nit-wit> *state
<qwebirc97871> I am trying to boot ubuntu 10.10 using nomodeset (as without black screen) however the graphics are all garbage and it hangs
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: how do i do that with dpkg
<hanasaki> what is good and free for linux that catches virus' and hopefull does it at file access time?
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  dpkg -i pacakge1.deb package2.deb
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, install or cd
<qwebirc97871> both
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  ive not seen av software for linux that works that way.  since it normally scans for windows viruses.. it would be a bit of a waste.
<arvut> atleast i get into grub, probably forgot to update the list tho
<qwebirc97871> I have an ATI graphics card
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: you shouldn't need to concern yourself with viruses in linux as they don't have the ability to run like in windows
<shane4ubuntu> skullboy: or put them in a directory and dpkg -i *.deb  and let dpkg sort it out. :)
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  not true... best not to be a carrier.. especially if you run samaba
<seancron> how would I enable /proc/bus/usb on lucid?
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: of course you'll want to have a decent av software on your windows machines... and they should catch anything that comes through as they are passed through samba
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  yes it would be a waste to be scanning linux files for windows viruses.  There are features to let some servers auto scan. but thats not sacnning every file the user accesses.
<john85> ok guys sorry about that flood i missread can i still get help?
<qwebirc97871> any ideas?
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, have you tried noapic
<qwebirc97871> yep
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:  and then there is wine
<shane4ubuntu> hanasaki: I don't think there is one, if you don't want to carry, then you have to scan media, like usb sticks
<GeekSquid> john85: ask a question
<hanasaki> the goal is to make sure that any file on the linux server is scanned on RW to make sure its not a carrier
<shane4ubuntu> hanasaki: but the fact is I have run virii on my Linux box with wine to no avail
<john85> i cant get my wifi on my laptop to activate
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  and with wine - worse case - it messes up the users home dir.  Point is most av software ive seen is just used as 'scanners' not 'real time detectors on access'
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, do you know the graphics card
<qwebirc97871> make and model?
<GeekSquid> !tab | qwebirc97871
<ubottu> qwebirc97871: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki:  biggest danger i see to linux systems - is  the end user. :)
<shane4ubuntu> hanasaki: the only thing it does is multiplies itself, and pastes itself in many folders, I later removed them, it was nothing
<qwebirc97871> ATI PCI 3870 x2
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: shane4ubuntu: prob sloved thx for help
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, yes
<slide> Does anyone know if the XBox 360 Wireless Gaming Adaptor will work with Ubuntu?
<hanasaki> ok thanks folks
<drinkle> bất cứ ai ở đây đã từng có quan hệ tình dục với một con lợn trước khi? Idle Một vẻ như ông có thể về.
<GeekSquid> slide: it should if it is HID ... which i believe is a spec Msoft adheres to
<edbian> slide: It's bluetooth so only if you're computer has a bluetooth radio. Also I'm not sure if there is any programs already written for Ubuntu and xbox controllers.  Probably
<slide> GeekSquid, im not sure it is HID, according to this thread, drivers had to be written http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-368414.html
<slide> edbian, this one is a USB version, i wasnt aware of a bluetooth version
<slide> http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-Windows-Pc/dp/B000HZFCT2/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1293938934&sr=1-1&rps=1
<GeekSquid> !ops | drinkle ... translate and you will see why
<ubottu> drinkle ... translate and you will see why: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<shane4ubuntu> Dr_Willis: there is a slight danger, I live in Peru, and every windows box down here is infected, I take my usb  stick to a business plug it in, and it is infected, I scan it so that my usb stick doesn't then become a carrier, and infect more.  I do it for a help to them, not really a danger for me though.  --- virsus that is.
<SPooN> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> GeekSquid: thanks
<kasper> hay guise
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu:  yet antoher reason to disable 'autorun' on windows machines...
<GeekSquid> rww: no problem, I use google translate, saw that and figured an ops would be appropriate
<GeekSquid> rww: would you make it permanent
<rww> GeekSquid: will do if it happens again, yes
<SPooN> GeekSquid, what language do you need?
<comulent> hi all
<drinkle> GeekSquid: lol, you need a life son
<john85> never mind i figuer it out some other way and again for the flood oh well later
<drinkle> seriously
<Laban> Hi all
<rww> drinkle: I recommend reading the IRC Guidelines ubottu linked you to before speaking again.
<drinkle> GeekSquid: seriously
<SPooN> !guidelines | drinkle
<ubottu> drinkle: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<qwebirc97871> so whats the verdict nit wit
<GeekSquid> SPooN: I translated drinkle's message from vietnamese, it was really nasty in any language
<drinkle> rww: i highly recommend you and GeekSquid suck a fart out of my asshole. I bet neither of you have ever felt the touch of a woman
<drinkle> fuckin faggots
<SPooN> ohh haha, I can't speak any vietnamese
<FloodBot1> drinkle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasper> lol vietnam
<Laban> I need to know how much network bandwidth a process is using, what tool is best for this?
<rww> and there we go.
<em> Hey why would sudo checkinstall be unable to mkdir ?
<GeekSquid> rww: thank you
<SPooN> thank you rww
<shane4ubuntu> Dr_Willis: agreed, yet another reason for me to run from Windows. :)
<em> http://pastebin.ca/2036329 <---- please look at that error. That's after doing a sudo checkinstall
<r00t4rd3d> hahaha I just translated
<kasper> sudo apt-get remove msconfig
<em> it seems to be saying that make install (with a sudo) cannot mkdir a directory to install into
<arvut> all this virustalk has made me brainstorm about clamav.. can you make it scan a pipe, say from eth0?
<SPooN> em what if you cd to a location and then install into that location?
<Gnea> !nook
<cambo357> ok, official noob here
<qwebirc97871> is there anything else I could try
<shane4ubuntu> welcome cambo357
<SPooN> cambo357, title taken by me sorry
<cp2_4eva> Whassaaaaaaaap???
<cambo357> ty, shane
<cambo357> bwahahaha
<em> i did the ../configure --prefix=/usr/local/racket
<shane4ubuntu> welcome SPooN
<arvut> or wait.. can you route eth0 thru clamscan?
<BlueEagle> arvut: I don't think it would be useful to scan eth0 tbh.
<SPooN|Official_N> too long =/
<Gnea> !welcome
<shane4ubuntu> arvut: that would probably be the way
<kasper> ../configure --prefix=/dev/null
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  that would seem weird. :) ssh connections and so forth wouldbe encrypted..
<cp2_4eva> i am an official noob too.
<cp2_4eva> i am building a rig and will be up and running next week
<arvut> true, but virii would not ;)
<Official_Noob> noobs for the win
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit you there?
<shane4ubuntu> arvut: but really I don't think eth0 would be a concern unless running a server
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, yes
<cambo357> im gonna pass on building a rig
<qwebirc97871> I have a 3870x2
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  if scp  transfering virus.exe - yes it would be..
<Official_Noob> I'd love to build my own rig...
<KM0201> cambo357: why?.. it's the best PC you can get for the money
<BlueEagle> arvut: What you would most likely want is a sniffer on eth0 that detects packages known to be part of malware and then block the originating IP or somesuch.
<cambo357> i am trying to get it going on an extra lappy
<Official_Noob> I'd make sure not to use some crapping Intel gfx card though >.<
<KM0201> Official_Noob: i only build my own stuff
<cambo357> thats an even better deal for no money
<BlueEagle> arvut: That is not something you would want to build into an antivirus package imo.
<KM0201> cambo357: get what going?
<cambo357> ubuntu
<arvut> BlueEagle: how about a sniffer that pipes to clamscan?
<KM0201> cambo357: oh, well just install it.. what probs are you having?
<Official_Noob> ubuntu is fun :D but I miss Window's games and Photoshop =/
<cambo357> actually, i have a specific thing in mind that i want, so im testing for now
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, okay all I can do is look on google and link the card with ubuntu isn't there a manufactures name
<quiescens> generally scanning an entire interface isn't very worthwhile
<KM0201> cambo357: oh ok
<shane4ubuntu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nilshero> Hi, i try out ubuntu (10.10) currently. i installed the haskell platform and as extension "Assorted Haskell language documentation (haskell-doc)" Now where is this installed (or how do i open this doc)?
<cambo357> i think its mostly hardware issues right now
<qwebirc97871> Its an ATI (made by ATI) ATI brand 3870x2
<cambo357> with the biggest factor of me being a noob
<BlueEagle> arvut: You do not want to have clamav perform that type of checks because what is comming trough eth0 is never a file. It is apple and soccer.
<GeekSquid> nilshero: man haskell
<arvut> my idea is to scan all i/o from eth0 with clamav
<BlueEagle> +s
<Dr_Willis> nilshero:  /usr/share/doc/ would be my guess.. You could use synaptic, and explore teh details of the package to see what got installed where.
<Official_Noob> cambo357, is there a specific thing not working?
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, make sure you tab complete the nick every time I have a lot of things going on
<quiescens> because the scanner would have no idea what is and isn't a file
<cambo357> i can boot a live usb stick, and poke around
<qwebirc97871> ahh
<lickalott> anyone care to help me register on the nickserv?
<quiescens> and wouldn't know where a file begins or ends
<GeekSquid> !register | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Stevezau> Hrmm.. i have ubuntu 10.10 with ion2 Nvidia card. Im trying to get ac3 passthough to my amp/receiver.. When running mplayer i get an error "Unknown parameter AES0" http://pastebin.ca/2036338  any ideas
<cambo357> i then tried to do an install on the same system. part way through, it just hangs
<nilshero> thx Dr_Willis, i get "no entry for haskell"
<nilshero> afaik it is in html format
<quiescens> and then even if it could detect malicious code effectively, which is doubtful
<oneliner> is it ok to go beserk on the software download centre and install gazillion apps and then give them all one single reboot to innit or am i asking for trouble?
<Official_Noob> Stevezau, ac3?
<arvut> BlueEagle: thats true.. but how do i scan the complete file then?
<Pici> oneliner: Thats fine.
<quiescens> it wouldn't be able to warn the user effectively because it doesn't know what file the code belongs to
<quiescens> (if any)
<cambo357> it might be the hdd thats in it, i was having issues with it with xp
<Stevezau> Official_Noob ac3 audio
<GeekSquid> oneliner: no reboot required...
<nilshero> thx2 Dr_Willis, i try synaptic
<oneliner> GeekSquid: some apps gently request a restart
<Official_Noob> GeekSquid, some apps require reboot
<Pici> Not many.
<lickalott> tks GeekSquid
<BlueEagle> arvut: If you receive a file you scan it when the download is complete. It is fully possible to have downloaders that pass the downloaded files to clamav upon completion.
<GeekSquid> oneliner: Official_Noob: in most cases a reboot is not required
<cambo357> if i can get LAMP going, i want to run ampache as a music server
<shane4ubuntu> most apps don't require reboot, some system stuff does, kernel etc.
<BlueEagle> cambo357: kplaylist.com may suit your needs.
<oneliner> specially those that fiddle with audio controls like jack and midi (am drolling all over the sound and video section :D )
<arvut> BlueEagle: then wouldnt a route or pipe be required to do so?
<sdfgdfsg> hey guys I just barely got ubuntu to boot on my desktop(10.04 lts) but I want to install it, how do I do that? the problem is when i reboot the computer it doesn't give me the choice to install
<BlueEagle> arvut: It would most cleanly be done by a command line scan invocation.
<GeekSquid> oneliner: I perfer you keep the slobber out of the repositories
<nilshero> thx to ubuntu
<seancron> arvut: If you really wanted to make it involved, you could probably forward traffic to a quarantine/holding pen (perhaps in a VM), scan it, and if it's clean, send it on
<cambo357> Blue, yes, i looked at that as well. seemed good, but i liked the interface of ampache a bit more
<arvut> a sniffer that finds out where new downloads arrive and then tells clamav about it perhaps?
<SPooN> sdfgdfsg, there should be an icon on the desktop called "install" or "install ubuntu
<SPooN> "
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: this is not going to be a simple switch at boot line huh
<sdfgdfsg> I want to erase everything on it and just have linux on there, right now I have it booted from cd how do I permanent install it
<bp0> what package for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/696392 ?
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, have you ever gotten in
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: nope
<chino> anyone here also having issues with the latest ubuntu 11.04, where you go to run an app and it blow you out to login screen
<SPooN> sdfgdfsg, if you eject the CD and boot up what happens?
<BlueEagle> arvut: You are getting very close to !ot tbh.
<sdfgdfsg> SPooN: the problem is I don't see that button, just the cd icon and a dmg looking thing
<shane4ubuntu> sdfgdfsg: should be an Install button on the desktop
<arvut> BlueEagle: but what if i just wanna see whats comming thru and check for ugly stuff?
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: I canot get far enough to install
<sdfgdfsg> SPooN: it boots up windows
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, I think the xswat ppa is where the drivers are or somewhere else
<SPooN> 7?
<arvut> BlueEagle: oh yeah, i should switch window heh
<dougl> yeah!
<KM0201> !natty > chino
<ubottu> chino, please see my private message
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: is there another switch I could try
<sdfgdfsg> shane4ubuntu: its not showing up there, is there another way to do it?
<sdfgdfsg> SPooN: windows xp
<chrispluns> OfflineIMAP question: I switched to type=Gmail in my rc file and now mutt won't show new emails. Is this normal?
<SPooN> sdfgdfsg, what happens when you click the cd icon and the "dmg thing"?
<shane4ubuntu> sdfgdfsg: hmm, odd you booted off the livecd?
<chino> thanks KM
<sdfgdfsg> shane4ubuntu: yeah
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, I have never had to load any drivers, if it doesn't work for me I just find a distro that does, but Ubuntu has generally always worked
<arvut> BlueEagle: wanna discuss it further in there? im curious on how to do this..
<GeekSquid> bp0: what version of ubuntu is this happening in? I cannot replicate this issue
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: ahh ok, maybe I should give up
<shane4ubuntu> sdfgdfsg: I know there is a way, but I can't remember off the top of my head
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: brb trying sometyhing else
<seancron> bah, I'm giving up on usb in virtualbox 4.0 for now. It's just not working
<lickalott> well thats just stupid
<SPooN> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bp0> GeekSquid, 10.10
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, you might post a thread at the Ubuntu forums you never know
<sdfgdfsg> SPooN: the cd icon pulls up an iso file and the dmg is acutally a .iso and it has a file
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: ok ta
<SPooN> !install | sdfgdfsg
<ubottu> sdfgdfsg: please see above
<GeekSquid> bp0: lemme run into the other room
<Jordan_U> sdfgdfsg: I don't quite understand the situation. What happens when you try to boot the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<KM0201> seancron: hmm, guess i won't be upgrading to it anytime soon, since i use vbox/xp to sync my media players
<lickalott> the email they send you to register on the server has the wrong syntax
<lickalott> business time!!!
<lickalott> whats the best chan for pubuntu talk?
<SPooN> Jordan_U, basically, he can boot Ubuntu fine off LiveCD but apparently doesn't see anything to install
<quiescens> arvut: things like http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/download/third-party-tools/3rdparty-fs/ are probably your best bet if you really want an "on-access" antivirus system
<SPooN> !pubuntu | lickalott
<shane4ubuntu> sdfgdfsg: doesn't sound like the disk is burned correctly, and I don't think you really booted off the cd
<lickalott> !pubuntu
<dominicdinada> what is a better mp3 player for ubuntu than rythmbox the prog keeps crashing
<shane4ubuntu> !burn | sdfgdfsg
<ubottu> sdfgdfsg: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SPooN> dominicdinada, try banshee
<lickalott> neg
<sdfgdfsg> jordan u i click F8 when I start the computer one of the options is "other OS option" and then ubutnu...generic
<SPooN> !mint | spoon
<ubottu> SPooN, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> SPooN: does it support network files ?
<SPooN> dominicdinada, network files in an mp3 player?
<GeekSquid> bp0: gnome-appearance-properties, and I see what you mean
<dominicdinada> ie media server to play from a mp3 player
<SPooN> ohh yes I believe it does
<dominicdinada> k
<dominicdinada> thanks
<Jordan_U> sdfgdfsg: Could you post screenshots / pictures (with a camera) of what you're seeing?
<army> why not try smplayer
<seancron> KM0201: yeah, I need it to transfer ebooks to my Nook using Adobe Digital Editions. I swear I installed everything correctly, but no luck. Maybe you'll have better luck. It was relatively painless to downgrade again
<sdfgdfsg> Jordan_U: I'm trying to burn another cd
<KM0201> seancron: eh.. 3.2 works great, i'd prefer to leave well enough alone
<SPooN> sdfgdfsg, why...?
<GeekSquid> bp0: effects gnome-control-center , that's one for the gnome guys
<bp0> GeekSquid, thanks but I can't find that package
<bp0> ...
<bp0> ok
<lickalott> has anyone here messed with pubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> Jordan_U: I'm pretty sure he sdfg just burned the iso to the cd not as an image, and booted of something on the disk, from what he was saying
<GeekSquid> bp0: having 2 people update launchpad gives the bug a little more attention... I also pushed it upstream
<BlueEagle> !pubuntu
<lickalott> no good
<GeekSquid> lickalott: pubuntu is not an officially recognized derivative, and is offtopic for this channel
<shane4ubuntu> !libreoffice
<GeekSquid> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lickalott> figured that, but also assumed there would be a chan for it
<shane4ubuntu> thanks GeekSquid didn't know that.
<GeekSquid> shane4ubuntu: np
<Tally> Dual booting ubuntu with Windows XP.. after installation i cant boot into Windows. Just a blinking cursor. What shall I do
<SPooN> Tally, use Ubuntu
<Tally> no gaems
<Da_Rhyno> Gonna try to install Ubuntu... here goes nothing.
<tonsofpcs> yea, it is pretty much nothing
<adalal> hi, anyone here knows why I can't download vevo videos using youtube-dl?
<tonsofpcs> that's why I run ubuntu not debian, it takes 1/10th the time to setup
<adalal> and if there is another way :P
<cxx> hi.. i keep having crashes running wine in ubuntu 10.10 64... the system wont respond to anything and the game freezes how can i find the source of this problem?
<adalal> cxx: have you looked up on www.winehq.org/apps?
<GeekSquid> !winehq | cxx we do not support wine!!!
<ubottu> cxx we do not support wine!!!: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<adalal> !youtube-dl
<cxx> thanks
<SPooN> wait wine isn't supported in here?
<SPooN> oO
<sdfgdfsg> hey guys thanks a lot SPooN  and shane4ubuntu it turned out I burned it a wierd way I tried again with one of the reccomended programs
<sdfgdfsg> thanks guys ubuntu ftw
<Dr_Willis> we cant support every game that wine can run.
<SPooN> sdfgdfsg, how did you burn in?
<Dr_Willis> thats winehq's area of expertise
<SPooN> Dr_Willis, you can link over to appdb
<adalal> SPooN: wine isn't a support option here :P, it's too complex i suppose
<SPooN> winedb*
<shane4ubuntu> sdfgdfsg: glad you got it
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<adalal> anyone here know how to download vevo content?
<SPooN> eww vevo
<Aboba>  #wine
<SPooN> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Jeff72834> i am having problems with installing windows xp as a dual operating system or taking ubuntu off and installing xp then reinstalling xp can anyone help?
<SPooN> !torrent | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: please see above
<adalal> um, torrent? sigh... i was hoping to get a youtube video as is :P
<r00t4rd3d> Jeff72834, windows first then ubuntu
<SPooN> adalal, this way you can just torrent the entire album
<Jeff72834> new ubuntu user need to install xp as either dual operating system or as sole operating system so can install ubuntu second insted of first Please Help??
<SPooN> adalal, http://www.torrentdownloads.net/
<adalal> SPooN: i know what torrents are lol, i was looking into youtube video downloaders
<adalal> nvm
<SPooN> Jeff72834, it is actually recommended to install Ubuntu after windows
<Dr_Willis> thers FF extensions for youube also
<r00t4rd3d> Jeff72834, Install windows xp first , then boot off the ubuntu cd/usb and install ubuntu
<Jeff72834> yes but system had ubuntu on first
<SPooN> adalal, youtube2mp3.net
<r00t4rd3d> Jeff72834, save your stuff and wipe it clean
<Jeff72834> and wont let me get to delete partitions on boot from xp cd
<adalal> Jeff72834: you can install windows after ubuntu, but you need to rerun grub installer
<Jeff72834> how do i re run grub installer
<Jeff72834> new to ubuntu
<adalal> from the live disk
<sk0rv> can ubunu server handle dhcp for multiple lans?
<adalal> sk0rv: yes
<adalal> use dhcpd
<Jeff72834> i do like ubuntu os but need xp for other windows programs
<KM0201> !grub2 | Jeff72834 it's in this link somewhere
<ubottu> Jeff72834 it's in this link somewhere: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<seancron> adalal: I have a couple scripts for youtube downloading/conversion if you're interested
<lahwran> I just have no idea where to go to ask this, so does anyone know where I might go to discuss the nethack dungeon description file format?
<sk0rv> cuz abnormally it has stalled and will need to reboot
<adalal> Jeff72834: one way of doing it is a full ubuntu installation, and if the windows programs you need aren't too demanding, use virtual machines within Ubuntu
<cp2_4eva> im gonna use windows for the games.  other than that....nada
<cp2_4eva> I'll be playing league of legends and aion and maybe city of heroes
<cp2_4eva> never wow
<adalal> sk0rv: what do you mean reboot?
<adalal> sk0rv: dhcpd?
<sk0rv> y
<Jeff72834> microsoft streets and trips is only program that i need if i can get it to run on ubuntu i wont even need windows
<sk0rv> using dhcp3-server
<SPooN> anyone know how much win7 costs right now?
<adalal> sk0rv: if it's dhcpd you need to restart, just put it 'sudo service restart dhcp3-server'
<lahwran> SPooN: more than ubuntu
<adalal> sorry
<adalal> sudo service dhcp3-server restart
<SPooN> lahwran, I miss my games/photoshop/illumination
<lahwran> no idea.
<Jeff72834> i do have windows on virtual box already installed but can not get to be full screen it is a dell studio and virtual box can be made full screen but it is not filling up computer
<sk0rv> i tried... all remained the same... noip on lans... no internet too ofc
<sk0rv> after reboot all ok
<Dcite> Jeff72834: Was guest additions installed? That's needed for the VM for full screen.
<zomGreg> around $200?
<GeekSquid> Jeff72834: install virtuabox guest additions .. look at my computer, there will be a program which will run from there which will install the video driver for fullscreen
<adalal> sk0rv: that's one option, but that means there's an underlying problem
<Guest37504> When I dual boot Linux and Windows I install Windows into the first partition and use the Windows NT boot loader. Linux install GRUB into the linux partition. A manual entry into C:/BOOT.INI hidden file is required but I can not remember the entry. I now use virtual machines on Linux instead.
<doobien> Jeff72834, have you tried to install the guest additions from the menu?
<Jeff72834> no how do i do that?
<sk0rv> i just installed it
<SPooN> http://cgi.ebay.com/Windows-7-Home-premium-64-Bit-Dvd-cd-Operating-system-/270685099043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0616d423
<SPooN> :D 30 seconds left
<GeekSquid> Jeff72834: devices menu
<sk0rv> the server + bind9 + dhcp3-server
<Dcite> Jeff72834: Look at the menus on the top of the VM window while the VM is running, look for the words guest additions
<kcorcoran_> anyone use ninam?
<SPooN> dang it some idiot bidded more than me...
<adalal> lol
<adalal> how much did you bid for it?
<Stevezau> Ive diabled pulse audio but something is creating a .pulse folder in my home directory... is that normal???
<adalal> by disabled, uninstalled?
<sk0rv> i used to install ubuntu-desktop on server but this time i'm using shell only
<adalal> nice..
<adalal> um, does it happen all the time?
<adalal> SPooN: i can sell you a key if you want.. it's an unused MSDNAA key
<Stevezau> adalal yep
<Stevezau> no idea where its coming from..
<SPooN> adalal, I'm going to stick with Ubuntu for now honestly.
<adalal> Stevezau: you mean yes, you uninstalled? what did you uninstall exactly?
<adalal> SPooN: cool..
<Culero_> adalal: lol that you got for free...
<yigal> how large will the linux-source grow upon a normal kernel compile?
<yigal> right now it's at 2.4Gb and growing
<adalal> Culero_: yes, which is why i'm only selling it for £10 or so
<yigal> I have 1gb left
<adalal> Culero_: i could sell the key to someone else for a grand profit
<Stevezau> adalal apt-get remove <everything pulse audio>
<Culero_> I have such keys...
<yigal> lol
<Jeff72834> Thank you i have found guest additions under devices and am currently installing and rebooting thanks for the information
<yigal> anyone have an estimate for me?
<yigal> using /boot/config-$(uname -r) as .config
<yigal> with a small tweak
<pangeran_kesepia> hgg
<r00t4rd3d> yigal, open a terminal , sudo apt-get clean , then sudo apt-get autoremove
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: already done, ty though
<r00t4rd3d> see if that frees up some space
<ccvp> wow
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: no
<ccvp> finally got it to work on ubuntu 10.10
<ccvp> ps3mediaserver, transcoding to xbox360
<pangeran_kesepia> hai..
<ccvp> Streaming another 93gig .ts file now --blue-ray uncompressed
<adalal> Stevezau: run this: which pulseaudio
<ccvp> over WIreless-N
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: my /usr/src/ is ~150mb I'll get rid of that if I have to :D
<ccvp> with NO hiccups
<PhonicUK> hey all, what package do i need to install so that Grub can boot ext2 partitions?
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: building in ~/src
<SPooN> ccvp nice net..
<Stevezau> adalal it returns nothing..
<ccvp> spoon, its really a cool setup
<adalal> Culero_: great, i could do with some cash... :P i am student after all..
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: was hoping someone might know the ~ size I should expecta
<r00t4rd3d> im not sure
<ccvp> Ubuntu 10.10 on Q9300, 6gig ddr3, with 5 2TB hard drives (western digital caviar greens)
<ccvp> streaming movies over wireless N to xbox360 playing on 50" plasma
<adalal> Stevezau: tbh, i wouldn't bother with it much.. it's only a small folder
<jturek> `/win new
<SPooN> ccvp if I had access to that kind of equip I'd try it :P
<ccvp> zero hiccups, even for highest data quality files, ie: blue-ray TS files
<adalal> Stevezau: does it not delete, or does it reappear after deleting?
<r00t4rd3d> yigal, you didnt happen to use wubi to install did you ?
<Stevezau> adalal yeah im just having massive issues with audio at the moment.. so im trying to t-shoot..
<ccvp> im using this
<ccvp> http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
<ccvp> works on ubuntu too
<hostile_^> does anybody have the time to help me with backtrack 4?
<Stevezau> i can delete the folder.. but on reboot its recreated
<adalal> Stevezau: tell me abt it, what kinda problems?
<ccvp> took me 7 hours to get this crap working
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: no, why?
<ccvp> had to do all this weird tweaking with codecs etc
<yigal> ccvp: sounds impressive
<r00t4rd3d> your virtual disk would grow if needed.
<Stevezau> Ive got an XS35GT trying to get HDMI passthrough working with AC3 encoded media files.. trying to simply play them in mplayer at the moment
<yigal> r00t4rd3d: no, I'm on an iddy bitty 8gb flash drive
<ccvp> yigal, its taking advantage of technology heh
<JackOfHearts> hi .. any idea how to make ebedded terminal on kde in ubu 10.10?
<hostile_^> could anybody help me with the airmon-ng command?
<JackOfHearts> embeded
<JackOfHearts>  cuz i dont rly ike yakuake
<seancron> how can I add /proc/bus/usb on lucid?
<Stevezau> running ubuntu 10.10.. Pulseaudio does not support passthrough hence why i've removed it. I'm attempting to use alsa.
<JackOfHearts> so any ideas ?
<ccvp> i have a monitor on the streaming PC, and the transcoding buffer status hovers around 23920kb/s current bit-rate
<adalal> hmm
<adalal> Stevezau: so, does the folder not delete at all? or does it reappear?
<seancron> JackOfHearts: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html
<rs0832> JackOfHearts, embed a terminal?
<Stevezau> adalal it deletes.. but it reappears on reboot
<Stevezau> oh waiy
<Stevezau> sorry adalal it does not delete..
<wolf23> anyone help me how to open jpg.rem files on ubuntu??
<Stevezau> rm -rf .pulse does not work.. strange
<adalal> Stevezau: i've had that b4.. i think it's to do with permissions or some file that's dynamic in there
<GeekSquid> wolf23: have you tried renaming them to filename.jpg instead of filename.jpg.rem
<wolf23> GeekSquid,  yes and appears icon with the word jpg
<JackOfHearts> seancron:  yeah nice but is for GNOME i do not have gnome or any gtk programs at all
<adalal> Stevezau: try with sudo
<Stevezau> yeah its strange.. no files in the folder at the moment but i still cant delete the folder
<Stevezau> wtf
<Stevezau> adalal im su as root..
<seancron> JackOfHearts: But do you have compiz?
<GeekSquid> wolf23: see this
<adalal> Stevezau: unhide hidden folders, i suspect there's a fuser file there
<GeekSquid> http://www.blackberryforums.com/general-blackberry-discussion/162457-jpg-rem-how-do-i-convert-jpg.html
<JackOfHearts> seancron:  i got kwin + all efects so kinda yes it is compiz
<Stevezau> adalal ls -al should show hidden files right?
<adalal> ye
<snarkster> when updating grub i type sudo update-grub and it responds with grub-probe: error: can not find device for / (is /dev mounted?) this is not showing up in the howto. Any help with this would be great
<Stevezau> yeh no files in there at all..
<Stevezau> wtf
<Stevezau> drwx------  2 xbmc xbmc 4096 2011-01-02 15:30 pulse-cTXiTNvKEnYI
<Stevezau> i cant even chmod it
<seancron> JackOfHearts: well here's a kubuntu specific guide http://www.mygnulinux.com/?p=512
<adalal> Stevezau: is xbmc running?
<rs0832> wolf23, you have to disable content protection on your phone
<Da_Rhyno> Hey all
<JackOfHearts> seancron: tyvm
<Da_Rhyno> I need some help with this install...
<Stevezau> adalal it's not installed yet.. just trying to get sound setup working first
<Medjai> ah wait i know why
<Da_Rhyno> I am running ubuntu off my USB flash drive, and I wish to install it alongside of Windows...
<Medjai> stupid xchat
<seancron> JackOfHearts: no problem. it's amazing what you can find by googling "kubuntu embed terminal desktop" :P
<Medjai> .search cm 7
<snarkster> when updating grub i type sudo update-grub and it responds with grub-probe: error: can not find device for / (is /dev mounted?) this is not showing up in the howto. Any help with this would be great
<Da_Rhyno> However, it's not recognizing the other OS.
<adalal> Stevezau: i think the file is being actively modified somehow
<wolf23> rs0832,  wait let me see
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: ok well i got a bit further
<wolf23> GeekSquid,  thanx dude i am reading it
<gabe_newell> how do I see how much memory my graphics board have?
<Da_Rhyno> There's no option for "Install alongside other operating systems"
<qwebirc97871> nit-wit: now crashes when loading the desktop
<JackOfHearts> seancron:  i was search but it find only for ubuntu and im freeking hurry to work so :P i already find out nice plasmoid but transparency dont works and  fluxbow way dont works becosue screen going black non stop same with conky
<rigved> !usb | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rigved> Da_Rhyno: are you using this guide?
<Stevezau> adalal you are right. Ive checked the timestamp and it appears its recreated as soon as i delete it
<Stevezau> wonder what is doing it
<adalal> umm
<adalal> u can find out
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<gabe_newell> how do I see how much memory my graphics board have?
<seancron> JackOfHearts: what's the problem with conky? if it's flickering you might need to double buffer it.
<ActionParsnip> gabe_newell: sudo lshw -C display may tell you
<wolf23> rs0832,  i have content protection disable
<d-arker> existe algun software de facutaracion gratuito y que tenga la opcion de facutaricion electronica ?
<d-arker> buenas noches y feliz año :?
<adalal> Stevezau: try: lsof <filename path and name>
<JackOfHearts> seancron:  i use my conky rc from gentoo and  it nons top going black going normal going black going normal. its compiz foult but whatever i used plasmoids instead .
<Da_Rhyno> http://pastebin.com/L9vsXNDc
<rww> !es | d-arker
<ubottu> d-arker: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> gabe_newell: sudo apt-get install sysinfo   seems to do the job ;)
<Stevezau> hmm
<Stevezau> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/xbmc/.gvfs
<adalal> thought it would be something to do with fuse
<seancron> JackOfHearts: conky works fine with me on compiz. you might need to double buffer it. see #3 here http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<Stevezau> d?????????  ? ?    ?           ?                ? .gvfs   wtf is that??
<quiescens> no no
<shafiq_> Does anyone know of a program that will allow me to control a users Desktop remotely (with their permission) in order to trouble shoot with them?  Does FreeNX allow the user to see what I would be doing on their desktop?
<quiescens> that's just lsof complaining about the .gvfs stuff in the home directory
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - http://pastebin.com/L9vsXNDc
<Stevezau> not to sure what fuse is..
<JackOfHearts> seean i will but not now need go to work asap just need this term and im off but i will work on it later i setup this ubu/kubu yestarday so not rly got time to tweak it right
<Stevezau> sorry new to ubuntu
<quiescens> lsof tries to stat all open files, and will show that failure
<adalal> Stevezau: dont worry about that
<Da_Rhyno> and mind you, it doesn't come up with the Welcome Window that it was supposed to come up when I boot up.
<francisco> hi
<quiescens> that isn't to do with your pulse thingy
<francisco> which browser is the fastest?
<Stevezau> adalal can i disable it from creating .pulse?
<Tally> Dual booting ubuntu with Windows XP.. after installation i cant boot into Windows. Just a blinking cursor. What shall I do
<adalal> Da_Rhyno: doesn't come up with all the bloatware either
<Da_Rhyno> ?
<adalal> Stevezau: i wouldn't worry about that...
<adalal> Stevezau: have u installed xbmc yet?
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Is there any output from "sudo os-prober"?
<dcyber09> anyone who knows how to move current group to another group :\
<adalal> dcyber09: by that u mean, change groups? change stuff in /etc/passwd
<Stevezau> adalal nah
<dcyber09> lemme try
<dcyber09> o.O
<adalal> Stevezau: strange, cuz it shows signs that xbmc has been on that machine
<Stevezau> i did on another build but it didnt work as my audio system is not working correctly
<Da_Rhyno> yeah.... sda1: Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<melvinram> What's the best way to learn and become an expert in ubuntu servers? specifically for  hosting high-availability websites
<Stevezau> hmm maybe i installed and uninstalled it
<Stevezau> cant rem.. ive done so many things the past 2 days
<Da_Rhyno> sda2 & sda3 are Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain and Windows2:chain
<adalal> melvinram: just do it
<rs0832> melvinram, just try stuff out and see the guides at help.ubuntu.com
<adalal> Stevezau: try sudo apt-get purge xbmc*
<rigved> Tally: does the grub menu come up when you boot up?
<GeekSquid> melvinram: this would be a good place to start, as would google... but first learn your way around linux/ubuntu and bash
<quiescens> Stevezau: try: lsof | grep .pulse         and see if it can tell you what's accesing .pulse
<dcyber09> adalal : i dont understand :\ can u give me an example
<melvinram> There is no structured guide to helping someone get up to speed?
<Tally> rigved, yes. when i select Windows XP i just get a blinking cursor
<adalal> dcyber09: what do you wanna do? change groups for a file? or for a user?
<Jordan_U> Tally: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<rigved> melvinram: there are paid guides at beginlinux
<melvinram> rigved: thanks. that might be more of what i'm looking for
<dcyber09> adalal : change froups for a user of course
<rigved> melvinram: you are welcome
<rs0832> melvinram, also, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Da_Rhyno> Yet, when I go into the installer, all I see are "Erase and use the entire disk" and "Specify partitions manually"
<adalal> dcyber09: you are using a desktop with gui right?
<melvinram> rs0832: jackpot! thanks
<dcyber09> no
<rs0832> melvinram, :)
<dcyber09> adalal : i currently useing ubuntu server
<Stevezau> 2 secs.. just rebooting after purge
<adalal> dcyber09: the file with all the groups and users are /etc/group and /etc/passwd
<adalal> change the user group id in /etc/passwd to match the group in /etc/group that you want to place the user in
<Da_Rhyno> rigved - I was using the guide on the ubuntu website, where the downloads lead to.
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Well, your hard drive already has 4 primary partitions, which would make it difficult to add another for Ubuntu.
<dcyber09> adalal : i see
<dcyber09> adalal : thanks xD
<ActionParsnip> adalal: why not just use usermod, far safer
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - what I don't understand is how all those partitions got there in the first place.
<dcyber09> usermod ?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen windows7 installs with 4 primary partitions.
<adalal> dcyber09: i was jus gonna say, be careful of file permissions.. but actionparsnip's idea is far better
<Da_Rhyno> Dr_Willis - That's normal, then?
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Some OEMs make idiotic decisions.
<rigved> melvinram: that ubuntu guide is also available in your /usr/ folder
<dcyber09> well i accept all advice
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  not sure if its normal.. but the HP desktop i got over xmas was that way.
<dcyber09> ActionParsnip : hows do that using usermod :)
<Stevezau> ok
<Stevezau> i think the fucker has gone
<Da_Rhyno> This is an msi laptop...
<Dr_Willis> (windows /boot equiliv) (windows) (some system rescue) (and somthing else)
<Stevezau> i did a apt-get purge pulse*
<Jordan_U> !language | Stevezau
<ubottu> Stevezau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cryptodira> i am getting a BUNCH resource temporarily unavailable errors..... when trying to launch things.... like xchat, htop, browsers...what could be causing this?  10.04/amd64/toshiba satellite
<Dr_Willis> win7 dosent need that /boot equilivent. but not sure of a proper way to remove it.
<Da_Rhyno> So is there any way I can clean this mess up without losing anything?
<Stevezau> adalal thanks for your help.. it removed gnome as well so ill have to reinstall it
<melvinram> rigved: gotcha. I'll probably use the web version since I'm going to setup a virtual server at rackspace cloud to play with it
<Da_Rhyno> Or install ubuntu without losing anything?
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  personally with hd's sop cheap. I just buy a 2nd hd for any machine im going to convert to linux only. and keep the winhd somewher safe
<Da_Rhyno> This is a laptop though.
<adalal> Stevezau: sorry abt that :S didn't realise xbmc would remove gnome.. shouldve come up as a warning of thigns it will remove..
<Dr_Willis> examine whats on teh aprtition. and back one up perhaps. or backup the whold hd to a usb hd.
<Dr_Willis> my laptop had spaces for 2 hd's :)
<Da_Rhyno> I already backed up everything.
<dcyber09> thanks~
<adalal> Stevezau: did u try installing the xbmc desktop thing?
<adalal> lol
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: If you don't ever use recovery partitions then you can remove that.
<Da_Rhyno> I don't. How can I?
<Stevezau> adalal no?
<Stevezau> when i did apt-get purge pulse it also purged half of gnome :P
<Da_Rhyno> Mind you, the recovery partition is very small.
<adalal> Stevezau: im surprised in that case.. but didn't you get a list of things it'd remove?
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  you ould resize the others to make it bigger
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Size doesn't matter, it's the need for a primary partition.
<adalal> Stevezau: i said purge xbmc.. not pulse
<adalal> lol
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: And if you replace the recovery partition with an extended one you can create as many additional partitions as you want, which is one of the reasons why it's particularly stupid for an OEM to ship 4 primary partitions (none of which are extended).
<Stevezau> adalal yeah i know.. but i thought id do pulse as well :P
<Da_Rhyno> Ah...
<deepsix> Hey, I am using Ubuntu 10.04LTS with Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu built into it
<pauly> Whoa
<Da_Rhyno> I haive to figure out which partition is which.
<Da_Rhyno> have*
<deepsix> after a period of time, the display randomly blacks out
<shafiq_> m0zes blunden: I guess the lack of moving parts (swinging keyboard) makes up for the "plasticky" nature of the Galaxy compared to the Desire. A case will cover it up nicely too, I think?
<pauly> Hey everyone
<adalal> Stevezau: it would.. certain gnome things ahve a pulse as a dependency
<deepsix> not sure what to do.
<shafiq_> Does anyone know of a program that will allow me to control a users Desktop remotely (with their permission) in order to trouble shoot with them? Does FreeNX allow the user to see what I would be doing on their desktop?
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - if it says "boot, diag" for certain Flags, does that mean that's the bootstrap of my OS?
<adalal> shafiq_: ssh?
<Da_Rhyno> and what does "diag" mean?
<ActionParsnip> shafiq_: I believe so, ubuntu also comes with vino by default and you can vnc to the same desktop (use an SSH tunnel if you are assisting over the web)
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Diagnostics, i.e. a bootable partition with diagnostic utilities.
<Da_Rhyno> Ah... okay.
<Da_Rhyno> Did you see that list I pastebin'ed like you asked for?
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Yes.
<Da_Rhyno> I'm trying to figure out which partitions are what.
<deepsix> #twil
<shafiq_> adalal  ActionParsnip:  any tutorials on how to set that up?
<BlackWeb> has anyone ever used the HP BAckup utility that backs up in FBW
<Da_Rhyno> And furthermore, figure out what partition I can delete so I can use it for Ubuntu
<BlackWeb> or know of the HP channel
<james__> hey
<Da_Rhyno> brb...
<TroN-0074> can sombody please tell me how to select KDE session from terminal? I have removed gnome and now I cant get in
<james__> does any1 know if umbntu has a game creator?
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074:  you cant sleect it from teh KDM menus when you login?
<TroN-0074> no it appears empty
<lickalott> most of you guys using xchat or konversation?
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074:  thats odd. You did install kubuntu-desktop package?
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074:  theres on /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop ?
<TroN-0074> I did install it from synaptic
<james__> dr .willis can u see this?
<cryptodira> i am getting a BUNCH resource temporarily unavailable errors..... when trying to launch things.... like xchat, htop, browsers...what could be causing this?  10.04/amd64/toshiba satellite
<Dr_Willis> james__:  we see you
<james__> ok can you help me when your done
<Dr_Willis> ask the question o the channel and see who can answer.. thats the best way
<JackOfHearts> last question any other than konsole qt based term emu?
<francisco> cryptodira Did u installed over an older install?
<JackOfHearts>  tryng to google and aptiutude something but witout succes only gtk
<Da_Rhyno> ib
<Da_Rhyno> I'm on my Windows 7 OS now...
<TroN-0074> I am in terminal mode, how can I install gnome back? or how can I configure kde so it will boot into that session?
<spetrea> TroN-0074: CTRL+ALT+F7 ?
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074:  try a sudo apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<cryptodira> francisco: fresh install on a new laptop.... has been working with no problems for over a month... this just started yesterday and is getting progressively worse....reboot, makes things ok for a short time...then the errors start
<JackOfHearts> TroN-0074: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<TroN-0074> I did that Dr_willis and it says that the one installed is already the newest
<spetrea> TroN-0074: CTRL+ALT+F7 ?
<nit-wit> qwebirc97871, sorry man  wasn't ignoring you
<Dr_Willis> TroN-0074: do you have   /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop ?
<JackOfHearts> TroN-0074:  or stop using lame gnome .. if u like gtk use xfce way better
<Da_Rhyno> Do you all still have that pastebin I put in here?
<Da_Rhyno> I need the link please.
<TroN-0074> installing ubuntu desktop right now hope that works
<aksh1> hi all,i did git clone a month back after this new branch is merged at server how to sync with this new branch to locally
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - can you give me that link I posted earlier? the pastebin?
<james__> are htere any game creators for umbuntu???
<Da_Rhyno> I'm trying to match up disk drives with partitions
<ActionParsnip> james__: sure, look into penumbra and urban terror. ID software also love linux
<voronika> james: yea, there's this el8 game
<voronika> it's called Nibbles
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: http://pastebin.com/L9vsXNDc
<ActionParsnip> !games | james__
<ubottu> james__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - thanks
<james__> nibbles is the same thing as snake im looking 4 something that i can make the whole game
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> that wouyld be a 'programing language' :) to create a game with...
<rs0832> james__, you want a gui to make the game?
<Da_Rhyno> Huh... This is... a minor annoyance.
<james__> but do i need any softwareoranything to create them
<Dr_Willis> Lots of little games  written in python. Theres teh python game of the week site. with lots of examples,
<Da_Rhyno> The partitions I got from Linux don't match the partition sizes listed in Windows.
<cryptodira> worse than the resource errors outlined above, items on the menu bar disappear when clicked on and do not launch.... thoughts/solutions??
<ch0ta> im getting an error on grub2 while trying to boot ubuntu
<james__> so look at python stuff
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  could be ones using MiB vs MB. ie: 1000gb vs 1024 and so on.
<ch0ta> it says i have to load the kernel
<blob4000> hey, anyone here on an acer aspire one?
<ch0ta> this happens right after backtrack installs
<james__> my broinlaw said he thought there was a game creation software on umbuntu
<rs0832> james__, pygame.org
<Da_Rhyno> Yeah
<rs0832> james__, but you still need to program
<JackOfHearts> nvm pyqonsole worsk fine ty and ttyl pps
<Da_Rhyno> 'cause the main drive is 172GB according to Windows, and the backup drive is 115GB
<james__> so i can go to pygame.org
<francisco> james_ if u are gamer u must switch to windows
<francisco> is better for gaming
<A[D]minS> Dears , if the sar average output for rxdrop/s is 1.60 , dose it mean i've a network issue?
<Da_Rhyno> I'm guessing the main drive then is #3 and the backup is #4
<james__> then whtas umbuntu 4?
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Da_Rhyno> Does that sound about right?
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - Partition 4 is the backup drive.
<ambrosius> Dr_Willis: now you made him flee the channel ;-)
<Dr_Willis> ambrosius:  darn! we all know ubuntu is teh 3 clicks and you got Portal5 written OS...
<Da_Rhyno> So how could I change that from a primary, so that way I can install Ubuntu?
<ambrosius> Dr_Willis: hehe
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  delete it and remake it as a extended. and put logicals in it.
<Jordan_U> Da_Rhyno: Even if the windows terminalogy is "Drive letters" partitions are never "drives".
<Matt_____> I need some help  with  getting my wireless adaptor to connect.  can anyone help?
<Da_Rhyno> Jordan_U - my bad.
<Da_Rhyno> Dr_Willis - As noobish as a question this may be, how do I do that?
<Da_Rhyno> (I wasn't expecting to run into this much trouble trying to install Linux)
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  gparted or fdisk, just delete it.. then  make a new one..  of the type extended
<KM0201> Matt_____: whats your wireless device?
<blob4000> anyone else have an acer aspire one netbook running ubuntu?
<Matt_____> linksys wusb54g
<KM0201> me neither
<Blue1> blob4000: I do
<blob4000> Blue1,
<blob4000> have you tried out the microphone input much?
<Matt_____> km0201 it shows there is a network but ir will not connect to it.
<KM0201> hmm
<GeekSquid> blob4000: clue alsamixer
<Blue1> blob4000: no I use a use headset.
<KM0201> Matt_____: are you sure your router isn't locking you out for some reason? (mac filtering, etc.)
<Matt_____> the direct connection works.  password and mac address are correct
<Matt_____> I don't see any reason that it should not work
<blob4000> thanks
<KM0201> i dunno
<GeekSquid> blob4000: is that what you needed?
<aksh1> hi all, i am refering http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu to create a ubuntu 11.04 image for beagle using rootstock.can anyone tell me how to enable cache mechanism so that  for next build i can refer local packages
<blob4000> not sure yet - going to test things out
<lickalott> Matt_____ what have you tried so far?
<GeekSquid> aksh1: 11.04 is not released and not stable ... take any questions to #ubuntu+1
<aksh1> GeekSquid, thanks ok i will use 10.10
<aksh1> in that case how to enable cache mechnism
<Matt_____> I tried to update the driver and I am having trouble editing the config file as one web site suggested
<Matt_____> all the tests for the configs show things are correct
<UbuntuLily> Is there a terminal command to download a url and save it to a specified folder?  Ie:    wget http://www.google.com/mypic.jpg /home/pic/mypic.jpg?
<UbuntuLily> lol,,,, it is wget isn't it
<aksh1> UbuntuLily, yes use wget
<james__> are there any gamecube emulators for umbunt
<james__> u??
<ambrosius> ubuntu not umbunu
<KM0201> !illegal > james__
<ubottu> james__, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> james__:  Yes i think thers 1 or 2 of them.
<bluezonemobile> Probably not
<Dr_Willis> no idea if they are in the repos or not.
<fmn2010-ylmf> anyone has used Lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> fmn2010-ylmf:  lubuntu works decently well.
<pocoyo> Dr_Willis: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<bluezonemobile> Theorethically speaking they aren't illegal if u own the console and the games
<fmn2010-ylmf> but i can't make work well
<GeekSquid> UbuntuLily: cd into the directory where you want the file to go then run wget http://url/mypic.jpg
<fmn2010-ylmf> u speak chinese?
<GeekSquid> !cn | fmn2010-ylmf
<ubottu> fmn2010-ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pocoyo> GeekSquid: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<pocoyo> ubottu: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluezonemobile> But I never even found a good one for windows
<KM0201> true.
<rs0832> james__, i have heard of tuxcube and dolphin.. never used them though
<rww> what is ylmf, anyway?
<pocoyo> rww: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<fmn2010-ylmf> it seems that Lubuntu dosen't support Chinese well
<rww> pocoyo: turn that off.
<fmn2010-ylmf> ylmf is good
<pocoyo> fmn2010-ylmf: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<fmn2010-ylmf> wow
<fmn2010-ylmf> tnks
<Matt_____> got to go  thnks for the attemp all
<snake> where is xorg.conf?
<rs0832> snake, you have to create it,... there are a few howtos for this on the net
<seancron> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GeekSquid> snake: depricated
<snake> rs0832, so if I only have one thing to put in it, I just make it?
<snake> -_-
<snake> GeekSquid, whats wrong with it?
<blob4000> thanks for the help. the mic boost kept getting turned all the way up by skype. problem wasn't alsa :)
<blob4000> i'm very happy with ubuntu, by the way :P
<snake> ubottu, !depricated
<GeekSquid> snake: it has been depricated by Xorg, nothing wrong, and yes it will still override the automatic config, but like I said it is no longer the standard way of doing things
<snake> oh mmkay
<rww> deprecated ;P
<GeekSquid> rww: pardon my typo
<snake> now that I made that file with my own setting, do I have to restart x?
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<luisduque440> ?¡?¡
<luisduque440> wtf ?
<KM0201> lol
<rww> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<GeekSquid> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<GeekSquid> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<bastidrazor> snake: just log out then back in.
<GeekSquid> that is the one I wanted
<snake> cool
<rww> !throw me a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> !give me a test
 * robinbowes gives me Kylie Minogue
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<rww> This concludes the rww-testing-for-bots portion of this test. We now return you to your original programming.
 * GeekSquid runs an fsck on rww
<rww> robinbowes: Turn that off, please.
<Stevezau> ahh found it.. gnome-settings-daemon keeps creating the .pulse folder
<ActionParsnip> exit
<UBUxUBU> it appears that ubuntu cannot read files saved in a fat16 thunm drive, has anyone tried this?
<UBUxUBU> thumb*
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  it should be able to read fat16 just fine
<UBUxUBU> hmmm gettign error message
<rs0832> UBUxUBU, it reads fat16 fine from an hd
<Dr_Willis> and the message is?
<UBUxUBU> unreadable
<Dr_Willis> how are you mounting it?
<UBUxUBU> i plug it in and it shows as mounted already
<UBUxUBU> cos the only option is unmount
<Dr_Willis> try accessing it from the command line, check fdisk -l output also.,  try accessing it as root user.
<UBUxUBU> file is an unknown type
<GeekSquid> UBUxUBU: filetype? what is it?
<UBUxUBU> it thinks the files i a shortcut
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  be more clear in exactly what youa re doing.
<TroN-0074> o.k. got kde working thank you all
<pw-toxic> hi, i have an issue with backintime .. im making hourly backups of my important file.. since i'm a web developer using php I have to deal with a LOT of files
<pw-toxic> each backup has probably about 250 000 files
<pw-toxic> when i want to delete the backups of one day (24 hourly backup) thd deleting process takes VERY long.. can i speed this up?
<snake> Yeah that file kinda made my xserver not want to start.
<pw-toxic> im using the command rm -r 20101002
<UBUxUBU> it stick flash drive in usb port, i see the windows pop up showing the files, i clcik on the files to read them, then i get the message unknown file -shortcut
<UBUxUBU> unknown file type
<UBUxUBU> it thinks the files is a shortcut
<Ichi`> I have a question, im running ubuntu server 10.04, I cant seem to get openssh server
<Ichi`>                to log at all (trying to get a fail2ban setup), I have the settings in sshd_config set
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  you have a file named '-shortcut' ?
<Ichi`>                to SyslogFacility AUTH and LogLevel VERBOSE, but nothing is being logged to
<Ichi`>                /var/log/auth.log
<Ichi`> Shit, sorry for the paste messup
<FloodBot1> Ichi`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> Ichi`: please watch the language as well
<UBUxUBU> no my buddy does, he gave me this thumb drive to figure out why he cant get at his files
<rs0832> UBUxUBU, what was _supposed to be on the drive?
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: unfortuneately no, I'm thinking you should tar the thing as a backup, then you only have to delete one file per 24hour period
<juk> hi, is there any rules on how big should be change to release software update? or it's just up to maintainer?
<UBUxUBU> some chart my buddy keeps on some of his home issues
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  files that begin with a - in the name can cause issues.
<Dr_Willis> at the start of the name at least
<Jeff72834> installed microsoft streets and trips on virtural box windows xp os but gps usb reciever not recognized anyone have any idea on this problem?
<Ichi`> Okay. Well does anyone have any idea what could be the problem? the VPS's ubu server install was minimal,but i mean ssh is running fine apart from the logging problem
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, how can i tell backintime to make tars?
<UBUxUBU> i think he copied a shortcut on a windows computer instead of doin a proper file transfer
<Jeff72834> installed microsoft streets and trips on virtural box windows xp os but gps usb reciever not recognized anyone have any idea on this problem?
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, oh i think this one wont work because it is making inkremental backups with hardlinks.. and this wont work with tars
<jynks> Hey guys
<UBUxUBU> i see 3306-39f3-files browser listed also
<rww> Jeff72834: The version of Virtualbox in Ubuntu's repositories doesn't support USB peripherals. You'd need to get the full version ("VirtualBox Extension Pack" from http://virtualbox.org.
<keith-> ok so i got ubuntu installed on my laptop. however, i had issue with the live disk freezing up and now it locks up even faster with the actual install. almost as soon as i log in it locks up
<jynks> gpot a fresh install of xubuntu but i get no sound from the HDMI cable
<keith-> at first i thought it was my video locking ubuntu up, but i went into recovery mode with failsafe graphics and it still happened. any suggestions? it completely locks up. no mouse movement nothing. sometimes the screen just goes purple with what looks like pinstripes
<GeekSquid> juk: usually up to the maintainer - ubuntu's policy is critical (as in security related) first, then bugs, which get pushed to proposed-updates
<jynks> dosn't anyone have any idea
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, im deleting backups of one day for 45 minutes now and i have left 70 more days to delete... ;/ this looks to be a task for several weeks just to delete something..
<jynks> I have followed a few threads about pulse audio and alsamixder but i still can not seam to get it to work
<UBUxUBU> ill bet this zipperhead dragged his desktop icon into this thumb drive instead of dragging the files themselves
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: must be one heck of an application/ data-store
<Dr_Willis> UBUxUBU:  check the size of the file.
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: seems like using a diff based backup might better than backing up the whole thing everyday
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, well i have a lot of webpages and all of them use Zend Framework.. one website has about 17k files ;))
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, i back up every hour ;))
<r00t4rd3d> what font and size do you guys use for xchat ?
<UBUxUBU> propertied say it had nothing on it
<UBUxUBU> properties
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: is there that much change from hour to hour
<Ichi`> I have a question, im running ubuntu server 10.04, I cant seem to get openssh server to log (I have SyslogFacility AUTH and LogLevel VERBOSE, but when i login to ssh i dont get anytihng logged to /var/log/auth.log
<ambrosius> r00t4rd3d: 8
<ambrosius> or 9
<jynks> sorry this is ubuntu chat i meant xubuntu sorry
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, no but when i work and i accidently delete something or do something wrong, i know i have an backup i can use
<xnixan> Hi, is there any command line tool to reduce image size?
 * skraito say hi all
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: and how much space is your 250k files taking up?
<Dr_Willis> xnixan:  the imagemagik package has such tools
<UBUxUBU> i think this brainiac buddy of mine tried to click and drag a desktop icon to a flash drive cos ubuntu says there is nothing on it
<xnixan> Dr_Willis, i will check it, thanks!
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, hm not that much.. maybve 300MB or something?
<juk> GeekSquid: i see
<Jeff72834> i have an error while extracting virtual box extensions just gives me an error occured while extracting files
<ambrosius> pw-toxic: then reiser-fs may be a good filesystem for you. should be faster that ext4 with so many files
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: recommend making 2 copies, 1 testing, 1 live, make changes to the testing version revert to live when you f-up
<pw-toxic> ambrosius looks like i need to reorganize everything i have done so far ;)
<Jeff72834> i have an error while extracting virtual box extensions just gives me an error occured while extracting files
<ambrosius> pw-toxic: you are developing on a linux box? most web guys have a mac
<pw-toxic> ambrosius, i'm developing on windows using eclipse writing my files via samba on my ubuntu file server ;)
<GeekSquid> Jeff72834: please take your question to #vbox ... a little better suited to that channel
<ambrosius> pw-toxic: oh i see
<francisco> oigan
<francisco> alguien sabe como mandar pidgin a systray cuando le doy en cerrar?
<GeekSquid> !es | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<francisco> somebody knows how to send pidgin to systray?
<pw-toxic> ambrosius, i hav 4 monitors in front of me using two different garphic cards (ATI and NVIDIA). This seems to be complicated with ubuntu ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Dr_Willis> francisco:  may be a plugin for that . or try alltray
<pw-toxic> ambrosius, anyways i watch original Blu-Rays on my computer.. so ubuntu fails on that one too ;(
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: did you see my last post to you?
<ambrosius> pw-toxic: haven't tried with more than one monitor yet
<francisco> pw-toxic why to watch bluray on monitor
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, i do this anyways! but when i do something wrong in testing and i want a previous verison i can just use it
<pw-toxic> francisco, i have 37" full hd monitor on my computer ;)
<francisco> omg
<francisco> u are rich
<pw-toxic> francisco, why rich? it only costs 500€
<rww> fnord fnord ylmf fnord
<jbrouhard> Just need to confirm something.. Ubuntu 10.10 still usess metacity right ?
<pw-toxic> francisco, my eizo 22" costs more..
<jbrouhard> or is it GTK 2.x ?
<francisco> but u has 4 monitors
<pw-toxic> francisco, 2*22";  1*19"; 1*37"
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: i can see a script being written that takes the latest backup and tar's it and deletes the original files, could be run as a cron script
<francisco> pw-toxic looks like u know averything aabout monitors
<francisco> how to reppair pixewls?
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, well hourly backups work great for me using backintime.. the problem is: i had disabled the "smart remove" option of backintime and now i have hourly backups for the last 3 months... if I enable smart remove of backintime, backintime is stuck to do the smartremove.. it has been doing the smart remove for 2 days now... then i interrupted it manually
<pw-toxic> francisco, why should i know everyhting about monitors if i have 4 of them?!
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: another thing (this is taught at the university level) every time you are about to change a file you rename the old file before editing
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, thats not useable.. i want to have it simple ;))
<francisco> waspw-toxic  was just a felling :D
<pw-toxic> well .. simplicity is also on a university level ;)
<jchvelasco> i still can't get pass through 'unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic:  nothing simple about a university
<pw-toxic> oh my fucking good.. rm -r 20101018* is stil running..
<snake> Is there a channel like this for french?
<pw-toxic> for an hour or so
<rww> snake: #ubuntu-fr
<snake> pw-toxic, try rm -rf
<snake> speedy.
<ambrosius> is "backintime" something like a Apple Timemachine clone?
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: I have programmers who work for me who rename files and put daily changes in a folder religously
<francisco> rm -rf is to erase a place with root prior
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, maybe you should tell them to use SVN?!
<snake> francisco, i thought it forced it to delete right then and there.
<snake> francisco, and wasn't deleted but made unaccessible until it was overwritten, or recovered by a utility such as testdisk/
<john__> .net
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: and some of my guys are very secretive until they release to the SVN/bazaar, I allow that, because I pay for completed work not for incomplete mumbojumbo that doesn't fit into the downstream application
<francisco> well
<francisco> login as root and delete it
<pw-toxic> francisco, im always root ;)
<francisco> sudo -s
<francisco> then rm -R /place
<pw-toxic> francisco, i did...
<GeekSquid> pw-toxic: you know what they say "if you arn't root then you'll never learn anything"
<pw-toxic> francisco, but it has to test each file if there are still other files hard linking to this file.. for each of the 250k * 24 files
<pw-toxic> thats about 5 million files to check ;)
<francisco> well
<francisco> maybe u can use chmod 755
<pw-toxic> francisco, what for?
<melvinram> lol my irc client (cooloquy) just made a bomb explosion sound when ccvp got banned
<KM0201> lol
<snake> melvinram, did it scare the crap outta ya?
<francisco> i don'tknow
<francisco> maybe u can acces that way
<francisco> :D
<KM0201> i remember ccvp... i never remember him doing anything incredibly stupid.
<KM0201> must have really goofed it one day
<melvinram> snake: not really but it was kind of funny
<pw-toxic> francisco, i can access the files.. it just takes hours ;)
<snake> wearing headphones with you volume all the way up unknowingly. BOOM! wtf?!!
<KM0201> lol
<snake> that would happen to me.
<melvinram> snake: exactly
<francisco> pw-toxic that's why I bought external hd
<francisco> is very useful
<pw-toxic> francisco, what do external HD help with this? i have several external HD
<francisco> well
<pw-toxic> they are for backups as well but on a different level
<snake> francisco, yeah if you wanna delete a file real fast you just smash it with a hammer and buy a new one.
<francisco> I'm confused about ur trouble
<snake> francisco, he wants the file to go away faster.
<m310> melvinram: why are u using colloquy on a ubuntu chan?
<snake> pw-toxic, do ctrl-c, then rm -rf /path/file
<pw-toxic> francisco, my trouble is the following: i want to activate "smart remove" of backintime.. but when i activate it, it will probably take weeks to delete the old files via backintime and for all of these days, no backups are made
<snake> pw-toxic, nvm
<snake> pw-toxic, forget what i said lol.
<snake> FL-student, u use fl studio?
<pw-toxic> snake yeah thats eactly what im trying to do :D
<FL-student> snake: a lil
<pw-toxic> snake im on "rm -r 20101018*" for about an hour ;)
<snake> pw-toxic, wow..
<pw-toxic> and i have 70 days left to remove :D
<francisco> pw-toxic keep oon it
<francisco> linux can do almost everything
<snake> GASP
<francisco> ;D
<pw-toxic> IT FINISHED
<pw-toxic> !!!!!!
<ghost_> how do you put music on a ipod touch using rythm box
<snake> YEZ!!
<pw-toxic> 1/70 completed
<francisco> ghost_
<snake> ghost_, sadly, I don't think it's that simple..
<GeekSquid> ghost_: I find it easier to use amarok with pods
<francisco> right click on ur ipod icon on desktop
<snake> GeekSquid, THANKYOU OMG
<ghost_> ok
<francisco> rightclick>openwithrythimbox
<juk> ghost_: cp -a mucis /media/Ipod-Toucher
<snake> GeekSquid, I LOVE YOU (NS)
<francisco> then u can put music into
<francisco> but 1 by 1
<snake> francisco, dusn't work that way..
<francisco> well
<francisco> i do it that way
<snake> wow.
<snake> really?
<francisco> yes
<snake> Whut am i doin wrong then?
<francisco> nothing
<pw-toxic> can you tell me how i can delete several folders?  something like rm -r 201010{1-29} so i leave out one backup for the month?
<snake> francisco, are you sure it's an iPod? from apple computers inc
<GeekSquid> snake: what did I do?
<francisco> yes
<francisco> it is
<francisco> so
<ghost_> it  does not work
<francisco> well
<francisco> ubuntu 10.04
<snake> GeekSquid, Amarok is real good with ipods, thanks for enlightening me.
<GeekSquid> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<francisco> rythimbox from repos
<francisco> does it for me
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  i think bash supports some syntax similer to that. but id be carefull with it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I fit that definiton of 'Dosent Work'
<francisco> !im god
<snake> francisco, Woohoo, I do love fiction, but I find the reference section a much more enlightening!
<GeekSquid> Dr_Willis: no offense intended of course
<melvinram> m310: I prefer OSX for desktop
<m310> melvinram: I am kidding with u. I am on a macbook pro myself.
<m310> What are you using?
<tr3nton> !if
<tr3nton> !ifup
<FL-student> guys help me out, how do merge 2 hd? i can se hda and hdb. i'd like a hda only. i.e merge them 2gether
<tr3nton> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FL-student> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tr3nton> !interface
<GeekSquid> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<GeekSquid> FL-student: hda and hdb are physical harddrives, if they are sata you can run a software raid, which is beyond the scope of the help you can get here, however, I realize you are attempting to have your filesystem distributed among 2 drives... you could have / on one and /home on the other... with a few more details from you I can point you in the right direction
<indystorm> hey everyone!
<GeekSquid> FL-student: /topic will show you the channel topic
<GeekSquid> indystorm: good evening
<captdigger> .
<tr3nton> what comman does network manager applet use to bring up an interface?... it doesn't seem to require the user password (elevated priv's) to bring up the inderface.. Trying to find the command to enable eth0 interface without requiring user to enter their password
<neiz> How would one begin to port windows drivers to a linux one? Anyone have any clue where to begin?
<GeekSquid> neiz: what are you trying to get to work?
<keith-> ok so if i go into the failsafe terminal prompt, i can use ubuntu and it not lock up. if i go into desktop or unity netbook it locks up almost immediately... i can't find anythign odd in the logs either... but a suggestion of a place to look would be good
<FL-student> GeekSquid: if i.e not achievable because they are physical hd, will appreciate pointers.
<hasibullah> sallam dear all friends
<GeekSquid> FL-student: what size are the 2 drives?
<neiz> GeekSquid: I bought a razer orochi mouse.  It works both linux/windows, but in windows exists a software driver which allows you to turn on led lights, which does not work for linux/ubuntu
<hasibullah> i can not connect dialup connections please show me a way
<FL-student> GeekSquid: 8GB and 20GB
<FL-student> added 20GB
<FL-student> GeeSquid: hda - 8gb, hdb - 20GB
<hasibullah> how to connect dialup connections
<GeekSquid> FL-student: see this http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<GeekSquid> hasibullah: wvdial is the application you will need to install to dial out, you will need to look at the manual after you install by typing "man wvdial" and setup wvdial.conf in your etc folder
<GeekSquid> neiz: not really driver related, probably just a switch, although beyond my scope of knowlege
<raisa> jöbvcnmnmklmhgvdedeeevbnmjhasiiiytyuiopåäghyuiopåxxxnbbnjköop
<GeekSquid> raisa: ??? your language please?
<raisa> geeksquid: sorry, me four year old boy started xchat and wrote that
<raisa> me = my... sorry
<Blue1> raisa: my cat knows how to send email
<GeekSquid> raisa: no problem, Is there anything we can help you with this evening?
<Gnea> !dialup | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<keith-> anyone seen my problem at all?
<Gnea> keith-: no, just ask it again
<raisa> jhgffsdmnjkk
<taha> Can i change shortcuts keys for opening and closing nodes in tree widget of gtk? (eg tree view of nautilus). I want right key opens the node and left key close it.
<GeekSquid> keith-: sorry, I saw it, and I pushed it aside, ... I was helping others.... seems like you have some incompatibility going on... Would you give me the Make/model of your machine
<cctx005> Hey everyone....i have an issue with my repo sources...
<GeekSquid> cctx005: details please?
<Fluffnplum> soi am currently installing 10.10 on my laptop but it is stuck and keeps reading "ubuntu kernel: (11702.152104) intel ips 0000:00: lf.6: CPU poer or thermal limit exceeded" the numbers in parenthasese keep going up. should i just keep waiting or type somethign it?
<Blue1> Fluffnplum: elementary but did you md5sum check your download?
<GeekSquid> Fluffnplum: seems like a bad iso.... try downloading again and md5sum if possible to verify integrity of the iso
<Fluffnplum> no i have not
<Dr_Willis> Fluffnplum:  i see a similer message on my intel based machine - while its running. so thats proberly not the reason for teh thing to be stuck.
<ubuntu_> Hello. If I install ubuntu using the windows installer, will it create a seperate partition for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  no - it installs to a file.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<cctx005> when I run update manager...it says "an unresolvable problem ocurred while initializing the package info...'E:type' .net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa--marerick.list'
<Heet> Dr_Willis: Do I choose to boot from it at startup? And does it use grub?
<Dr_Willis> Heet:  i dont reccomend useing wubi at all.
<Dr_Willis> Heet:  it add an entry to the windows bootloader menus I think
<GeekSquid> Dr_Willis: he left
<Heet> Dr_Willis: Well, I have currently 4 partitions on my machine. sda1,2,3,4. The OS is 3, and it is the only one I can shrink.
<Heet> or use the rest for ubuntu on.
<Dr_Willis> id use ubuntu in virtualbox. befor id use it in wubi. :)
<Heet> Dr_Willis: Should I move partitions to make room for it at the end of the disk, or is it ok to install it in the middle?
<cctx005> when i open up Synpatic Package Manager, I got the same sort of error
<Dr_Willis> Heet:  it can go in the middle.
<cctx005> same thing in the terminal when I ran sudo apt-get update
<GeekSquid> cctx005: remove the ppa, seems it is causing problems
<Heet> Dr_Willis: When i try to shrink it, it doesn't work.
<cctx005> how do you remove the ppa via the terminal?
<Heet> It gets to the actual resizing, and it breaks. Ideas
<Heet> ?*
<cctx005> that seems to be the only way i can
<cctx005> without an error
<Dr_Willis> Heet:  you can only have 4 primaries max. You could delete the thing I guess.. depends on the details
<Heet> Dr_Willis: Won't Ubuntu work as a logical?
<Dr_Willis> Heet:  yes it can work as a logical.
<Heet> And I'm not even making it a primary. I'm just making it unallocated data.
<Dr_Willis> but you will want 2 partitions for uibuntu, a / and a swap
<GeekSquid> cctx005: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa--maverick.list
<Dr_Willis> 4 primaries max. one of those can be an exteded with logicals in it.
<Heet> Dr_Willis: Won't / and swap both not be primaries? And does that even matter if my problem is shrinking the partition?
<GeekSquid> cctx005: then sudo apt-get update
<pw-toxic> GeekSquid, im currently testing how big my  folder is i do backups of... still working, but im at 600 000 files with 60GB in total ;)
<Heet> Dr_Willis: Haha, apparently dells have a partition called MEDIADIRECT so you can access media without loading an OS kernel.
<Heet> I guess I'll just kill that. Ubuntu will end up to be the last partition.
<indystorm> blah dell.... build your own pc.... :)
<Heet> indystorm: This is my sister's machine
<Stevezau> anyone know how to configure how gnome-settings-daemon works
<keith-> hey what's the command to bring up the restricted drivers program?
<aeturnus> hello everyone :)
<GeekSquid> aeturnus: good evening, is there something we can help you with?
<GeekSquid> keith-: jockey-gtk
<aeturnus> i have an 8.04LTS install of Ubuntu that appears to no longer be receiving updates
<aeturnus> is there something i can do to remedy that? it's my understanding that this version is still supported
<GeekSquid> aeturnus: seems strange, still supported till april... hmmm, what kind of error message are you getting
<soreau> keith-: jockey-gtk
<Dr_Willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<aeturnus> GeekSquid, no error messages, just old packages.
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<soreau> aeturnus: What package is old?
<GeekSquid> aeturnus: there haven't been a lot of updates to hardy lately... as we are coming close to EOL
<GeekSquid> aeturnus: so an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade shows nothing to upgrade
<aeturnus> so the  2.6.24-28 is the latest for 8.04?
<aeturnus> kernel, that is
<GeekSquid> aeturnus: that's right
<jyrus> whats the /msg for nickserv
<jyrus> !nickserv
<em> anyone know of a good alarm clock i could install on ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> jyrus: /nickserv
<aeturnus> that's terrible news, thank you for your help though!
<jyrus> I'm trying to get it to identify and password
<GeekSquid> em: the package alarm-clock is a gtk based application that should do everything you need
<GeekSquid> !register | jyrus read this
<ubottu> jyrus read this: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GeekSquid> aeturnus: actually that's great news, it means that 8.04 LTS has reached its most secure and most mature state, couldnm
<GeekSquid> t get any better
<cctx005> i ran those codes...now I'm getting the following error when I try to scan for updates
<cctx005> 'E:type'.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list'
<aeturnus> GeekSquid, i think i probably disagree-- there have been a few public kernel exploits that work for kernels < 2.6.36
<em> GeekSquid: this does look pretty good thanks.
<em> GeekSquid: I hope it will be loud enough.
<cctx005> I opened the actual sources.list file..which took me to the Software Sources menu...i can't find tualatrix on the sources list...yet i'm still getting the error
<GeekSquid> cctx005: seems there were 2 entries for that ppa ... do the rm -rf on that file
<FL-student> i do this command regularly, where do i add to startup file?
<FL-student> what is the equivalent of startup?
<cctx005> geeksquid- what's the full command? Sorry, I'm brand new to Linux
<aashu_dwivedi> how can i get the list of selected songs in Rhythmbox using python ? is it the correct place to ask this question :P
<GeekSquid> cctx005: sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
<GeekSquid> aashu_dwivedi: not sure, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<skypent> What is the "-rf" after the rm
<HeTaL__> recursive and folder, I think.
<HeTaL__> so it will delete that whole tree.
<Dr_Willis> for juat a file -rf isent needed
<skypent> oh
<GeekSquid> Dr_Willis: is right
<cctx005> thanks!
<cctx005> it finally works
<GeekSquid> cctx005: yay
<mmancuso> exit
<cctx005> hopefully one day I'll actually known the commands
<Dr_Willis> sources.list is proberly best left untouched. addational repos get added to each file in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ dir
<GeekSquid> cctx005: one day I'll actually know all the commands, we are talking 10 to the zillionth power here
<Dr_Willis> learn the core commands.. thats not too hard
<GeekSquid> right
<aashu_dwivedi> GeekSuid : i am trying to create a small plugin ,
<karthick87> Is there any command to check available GPG keys ??
<aashu_dwivedi> GeekSquid : i am trying to create a small plugin
<arvut> hi again.. what do I do when ubuntu says "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init."? i just reinstalled grub on sdb and got the list to work, 2.6.35.22-generic 10.10 fails :(
<GeekSquid> aashu_dwivedi: to do exactly what
<GeekSquid> karthick87: you can look in /home/username/.gnupg
<Dr_Willis>  arvut  almost sounds like the file /sbin/init is missing.
<aashu_dwivedi> GeekSquid : get the path of selected songs and copy them to the Gnome clilpboard so that they can be copied easly
<Dr_Willis> or the 'root' setting in the boot/grub is wronmg
<karthick87> Geeksquid: I want to check whether the key is in use or not..Any command for checking that?
<Guest73997> Hi, can someone help me pls??   I've just tried to update to 10.10 and its updated to 11.04 and I've lost "Software Sources" from the Administration menu.. feel free to open a private message
<aashu_dwivedi> GeekSquid : *pasted easly*
<Dr_Willis> Guest73997:  you ment to upgrade to the alpha testing release?
<GeekSquid> !ubuntu+1 | Guest73997 .. I think you borked your system
<ubottu> Guest73997 .. I think you borked your system: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Guest73997> ohhh dear, I just wanted to get 10.10 and it gave me 11.04, :-(  What can I do?
<GeekSquid> aashu_dwivedi: gpg --list-keys gpg --list-public-keys and gpg --list-private-keys
<rww> Guest73997: what's the output of lsb_release -r?
<Dcite> Guest73997: If you can run Synaptic, you can still access software sources from within that app I think.
<Dr_Willis> or you can always manager the sources wuith other tools, or by hand
<Guest73997> ok
<FL-student> can someone post an example line of rc.local?
<FL-student> can someone post an example line in rc.local?
<GeekSquid> karthick87: see my post to aashu_dwivedi
<Dr_Willis> FL-student:  --->>. somecommandto run &
<Dr_Willis> FL-student:  ie:  -->   echo hello &
<Guest73997> lsb_release -r = 10.10
<rww> Guest73997: then you're using 10.10.
<Guest73997> ok cool
<aashu_dwivedi> @GeekSquid i too din understand what are u trying to say , how is that realated to rhythmbox / python .
<FL-student> Dr_Willis: how about run level?
<aashu_dwivedi> GeekSquid: i too din understand what are u trying to say , how is that realated to rhythmbox / python .
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels | FL-student
<ubottu> FL-student: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<GeekSquid> aashu_dwivedi: me being a squid, my hand was in the wrong place that was for karthick87 ... as for you idk, it is getting late and I am about to crash
<aurilliance> Is there some way I can tell what version of dvd-slideshow is in the apt-repositories? apt-cache version dvd-slideshow or something??
<FL-student> Dr_Willis: that's very helpful
<xTheGoat121x> How do I start Ubuntu from the CLI?
<arvut> Dr_Willis: you are my savior =) where do i go from here?
<aashu_dwivedi> @GeekSquid okay whatever .
<rww> aurilliance: apt-cache policy, not apt-cache version
<rww> or,
<rww> !info dvd-slideshow
<ubottu> dvd-slideshow (source: dvd-slideshow): tools to create dvd slideshow with menus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0.1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 137 kB, installed size 692 kB
<aurilliance> rww, thanks for that! exactly what I needed :)
<arvut> "mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or dir.."
<arvut> both rescue mode and normal boot fails
<varunarang> Hi, recently I tried an upgrate from 9.04 to 9.10 and my system is a mess, I really don't' know what to do with it as it's got lots of settings which will take so much time. Can anyone point me in right direction for setting things up.  My system is only booting in CLI
<nit-wit> varunarang, can you just back up what you need and install a more up to date distro 9.10 is end of life in April even if you got it running, (.04 already was may be part of the problem
<nit-wit> *9.04
<varunarang> yes, I guess I can give that a try. b/w that should be possible from the shell itself.
<Tally> Dual booting ubuntu with Windows XP.. after installation i cant boot into Windows. Just a blinking cursor. What shall I do... Windows XP is in the grub menu.. all I get is a blinking cursor
<Tally> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector looks helpful after googling i'll look at this
<arvut> tally: bootproblems are fantastic :/
<Tally> Highlight of my day
<varunarang> @nit-wit Thanks
<nit-wit> varunarang, you should be able to back up through a live cd or thumb
<gdoteof_home> hi please help me turn off my touchpad.  lucid on a t410 laptop.
<gdoteof_home> gpointingsettings shows my touchpad as off
<gdoteof_home> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/PreMaverick
<goddard> any thing like wampserver for ubuntu?
<gdoteof_home> my touchpad is so over reactive on top of everything else
<arvut> looks like im getting closer to the yearly reinstall.. maybe I'll try the terminalbased install this time..
<gdoteof_home> if i float my finger over it just right the pointer spazzes out
<rs0832> goddard, like xampp ?
<keith-> for some reason unity is no longer showing up when i login. i finally got it to not lock up, but i can only go into desktop mode. i want netbook mode. also, if i run unity from desktop mode nothing comes up
<goddard> rs0832 nah like WampServer its similar to xampp except the key feature is you can easily switch between php versions
<keith-> wait... i just got a segfault from unity that i ran in desktop mode
<rs0832> goddard, ah ok
 * arvut i hate myself for failing at which im best at; repairing pc's :( how do i make it run again? it doesnt mount /sys anymore and kernel panics :/
<gusg> on 10.10x64 by default it appears that Firefox isn't handling JNLP files. anything special I need to do? Do I need to install the Sun JRE or can I use OpenJDK ?
<gdoteof_home> arvut if you tell me how to get my touchpad to stop working in a way that doesn't require tools I will send a magical anti-fail spell
<rs0832> goddard, i only know of xampp, but if you want something that will give you a gui to select your php version and scripts and stuff, cherokee server comes with all that stuff, including python wsgi, etc
<rs0832> goddard, for screenshots: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=cherokee%20admin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
<Guest73997> I've lost "software sources" from the administration menu, is there a way to get it back or is it obselete now?
<hostile_^> 8 -r-sr-x--- 1 level2 level1 7500 2007-11-16 17:42 level01
<hostile_^> how would i run that?
<arvut> atleast windows still boots.. so now I'll retire to bed with some more star trek and trance. thid problemsolving will have to continue tomorrow..
<GeekSquid> goddard: lamp-server provides the same functionality as wamp, and xampp, yet native in its environment, perhaps if you describe what i you are trying to do, we can point you in the right direction
<Dr_Willis> Guest73997:  perhaps install synaptic, and access it fromt there. I dont see it in the menus here either
<rs0832> Guest73997, try creating a shortcut to: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<rww> Guest73997: the canonical way to get to it is through the menus of Synaptic Package Manager or Software Centre. You can unhide the Software Sources icon itself by right-clicking the menu applet in the panel and clicking Edit Menus.
<goddard> rs0832 oh sweet this might be what i need
<rs0832> goddard, :) hope so
<Guest73997> ok thanks!!
<arvut> gdoteof_home: sorry, no can do. and unless it comes with a 100% warranty then im not interested :(
<hostile_^> could somebody help me with somthing real quick?
<GeekSquid> !ask | hostile_^
<ubottu> hostile_^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tally> Still get a blinking corner on the top left corner when I try to boot Windows XP.
<GeekSquid> Tally: sounds like a chainloader situation... look it up
<keith-> wait... i just got a segfault from unity that i ran in desktop mode
<keith-> anyone know of a reason or a way to figure out why unity is segfaulting?
<hostile_^> 8 -r-sr-x--- 1 level2 level1 7500 2007-11-16 17:42 level01               how would i run that?
<keith-> can it run when i have normal gnome running?
<Dr_Willis> Tally:  #windows may have some sugestions also.
<gdoteof_home> arvut: it comes with %100 warranty, obviously
<Dr_Willis> keith-:  not at teh same time i think..
<gdoteof_home> honestly.  my laptop is almost unusable
<GeekSquid> keith-: perhaps reinstall the unity binarys, seems like something is corrupted
<keith-> GeekSquid: what packages? i just installed the netbook release
<Dr_Willis> keith-:  normally one selexts a normal gnome desktop, or the netbook itnerface at the login screen.
<keith-> Dr_Willis: yeah if i choose the netbook interface nothing comes up. i just get a wallpaper and a mouse
<GeekSquid> hostile_^: Not sure what you are trying to run,,, describe please
<keith-> could i reinstall ubuntu-netbook-default-settings or is that a meta package that won't make any changes?
<hostile_^> geeksquid: im trying to access this but im not sure what command to use
<gusg> I just installed sun-java6-bin package. where is the jre home directory?
<GeekSquid> hostile_^: what is it?
<gdoteof_home> do i need to restart my computer, or just the x-server after uninstalling xserver-input-synaptics
<keith-> well i'll give it another go brb
<hostile_^> GeekSquid: to be honest with u im not really sure its for that smashthestack game i means its level 1 and im stuck
<daniellopezific> I currently am running ubuntu only right now, i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp for photoshop (tried virtual machines, and wine is just ghetto) am i correct in assuming that i cannot partition my drive for installing windows without formatting everything?
<hostile_^> GeekSquid: i know what the different parts mean just not sure what im suppose to do with it
<keith-> ok well it still doesn't start up unity when i choose to boot into the netbook stuff. is there a way i can start unity from the console and tell it which display to go to?
<keith-> daniellopezific: yeah you can resize your drive using gparted or something similar. but you will need a linux livecd to reinstall grub. which will be much easier if you have a separate /boot directory
<GeekSquid> hostile_^: what you are playing is an ssh based game ... ssh -l level1 io.smashthestack.org -p 2224  will get you into the game .... everything else is game based ... you might want to read the faq's at smashthestack.org
<daniellopezific> keith, thanks for the quick tip, i really appreciate it.
<hostile_^> GeekSquid: allright man thanks
<gdoteof_home> god sakes how to disable touchpad
<yigal> who else is compiling a kernel on an atom processor
<piyushmishra> what command do we run to run an installer file from terminal?
<keith-> there is no way to designate unity open in a particular display from console? anyone?
<GeekSquid> yigal: you might wait to visit #ubuntu-kernel or #kernel
<GeekSquid> piyushmishra: what kind of file?
<yigal> GeekSquid: awesome, that sounds like the right stuff
<piyushmishra> GeekSquid: TeX live install file
<piyushmishra> GeekSquid: am in the folder I have to run the install-tl file from terminal so that I can see the error before the window closes
<GeekSquid> piyushmishra: uh, don't you mean LaTeX ... you will need it installed to work with that kind of file
<piyushmishra> GeekSquid:  I need to use LaTeX yes and I think its comes with TeX live as mentioned in their site
<sacarlson> keith-: unity apears to be just a theme so if you create a new user from the console you will create a default theme and if you login to that you will have something you can use
<GeekSquid> piyushmishra: sudo apt-get install texlive .... this would be the ubuntu way of installing texlive
<sacarlson> keith-: when you find a theme you like that is usable in that user you can copy it or move it to the user you want to be
<piyushmishra> GeekSquid:  ok lemme try that
<keith-> sacarlson: unity is a shell not a theme. and it's not starting. so i can't so much as right click.
<piyushmishra> GeekSquid: lol texlive site showed 2.5 meg of install ubuntu apt-get shows 217 meg!!
<AbhiJit> how to veiw the result of last clamscan scan?
<rs0832> piyushmishra, probably dependancies
<GeekSquid> piyushmishra: dependencies, you'll need those as well
<sacarlson> keith-: so what will a new user have in it then if you have unity installed?
<piyushmishra> rs0832: GeekSquid yup
<AbhiJit> hhee;lp
<piyushmishra> AbhiJit: kya?
<keith-> sacarlson: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features <-- that
<AbhiJit> how to veiw the result of last clamscan scan?
<rs0832> piyushmishra, you too ??!?
<sacarlson> keith-: you can go to console with <ctl><alt>+f2
<AbhiJit> piyushmishra, ^
<keith-> sacarlson: that's how i started this irssi session.
<piyushmishra> rs0832: me too?
<rs0832> piyushmishra, never mind :D
<AbhiJit> :/
<piyushmishra> rs0832: huh?
<rs0832> piyushmishra, dont worry about it :)
<piyushmishra> rs0832: lol tell me
<AbhiJit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AbhiJit> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chmod> :\
<sacarlson> keith-: yes I read that, but when I went to synaptic to see how to install it I get the package gnome-theme-extras
<rs0832> piyushmishra, pm<<
<keith-> sacarlson: what version you running? only the ubuntu netbook setup offers it currently. next version will have it available to all
<keith-> netbook version of 10.10 that is. perhaps another repo? iuno...
<sacarlson> keith-: I don't run it
<piyushmishra> AbhiJit: !patience
<gobbe> keith-: you can install unity from repos too
<piyushmishra> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gobbe> keith-: netbook edition is same as desktop, but it includes unity by default
<piyushmishra> !patience | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: please see above
<daniellopezific> keith, by a linux live CD, do you mean any linux cd that can be ran without installing? just so i can execute grub?
<daniellopezific> if so probably just going to get slax since i'm famliar with that
<keith-> daniellopezific: i would use a livecd that is running the same version of ubuntu as you have now... but it doesn't particularly matter as long as grub configs dont' get confused i guess
<cryptodira> 'failed to fork' 'resource temporarily unavailable'   what causes these errors.... how do i fix them????
<gibran> guys anyone knows where to get the flashplayer? i already downloaded it but i still can't open my workplaces' website help pls.
<rs0832> gibran, where did you download it from?
<cryptodira> these start to occour a few minutes after bootup... and get progressively worse
<rs0832> gibran, install adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<gibran> from the ubuntu website
<rs0832> gibran, then copy it to your browsers plugin folder
<Aedra> Anyone know a bit about ATI Proprietory Drivers?
<gibran> where can i get it?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, \how to veiw the result of last clamscan scan?
<rs0832> gibran, in the repositories... use apt-get or synaptic
<cryptodira> 'failed to fork' 'resource temporarily unavailable'   what causes these errors.... how do i fix them????
<cryptodira> these start to occour a few minutes after bootup... and get progressively worse
<Aedra> Should i use the Proprietory Drivers for Ubuntu 10.10 using the Hardware Devices notification, or the drivers from ATI.COM?
<Aedra> AS in, which are faster / More stable
<ActionParsnip> anhijit: i use tne logfile switch to output wbere i like. .ot sure where tne default is. maybe /var/log or /tmp
<damagednoob> i'm having a problem when booting up. it says 'Alert! /dev/sdc1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell'. I think I need to point to the right partition in the boot config. where would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> anyone else notice watching videos on HULU. if you pause them, after so long (10 min?) the video resets back to the beginning
<Dr_Willis> wonderng if this was some odd linux quirk or does it on windows also.
<lano> can anyone help me out with this mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking
<Aedra> ATI Proprietory or ATI.com Drivers? Which ones are better?
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ok
<cryptodira> 'failed to fork' 'resource temporarily unavailable'   what causes these errors.... how do i fix them????
<cryptodira> or rather prevent them>
<Dr_Willis> cryptodira:  perhaps ram all used up?
<neiz> Attempting to format NTFS HDD to FAT.  However, when I go to unmount (using gparted as root), I recieve "Error: Daemon is inhibited"
<Aedra> what is the difference between ATI.Com Drivers, and the Proprietory Drivers>
<Aedra> ??
<ActionParsnip> aedra: they are tje same as ot is prlprietary. the hw manager thing makes life easier
<gibran> im really sorry im such a noob.may i know where is the plugin folder?
<Dr_Willis> Aedra:  what devices are supported. and the quality of the 3d. and perhaps extra features.
<cryptodira> Dr_Willis: 4gigs on machine less than a gig being used....
<rs0832> neiz, another partitioning or mounting program is probably running
<Dr_Willis> Aedra:  i think tv out on some cards may be a lacking features on teh GPL drivers..  but i missread your question. :)
<Dr_Willis> Aedra:  the ati drivers Are the properity drivers.. the open sourced drivers are differnt.
<piyushmishra> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lano> can anyone help me out with this mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking
<Dr_Willis> Aedra:  try one, see how well the open sourced driver works.
<FrostBiT> lol
<damagednoob> how can i change the partition to boot from on startup? i need to change it from /dev/sdc to /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Aedra:  if it dont work well. try the other.
<Dr_Willis> lano:  still fighting that eh.
<FrostBiT> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lano> yeah man
<FrostBiT> epic
<lano> i did everything even google
<rs0832> damagednoob, you can modify it in grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> damagednoob:  its a bios setting on my machines.
<lano> i still cant seem to figure it out
<gibran> where is my plugin folder? can't find it
<Dr_Willis> damagednoob:  or we missunderstand what you want.
<lano> i mean its working as long as i run /sbin/rcp.statd but just bugging me to why its not working on boot
<gusg> How can I tell where apt-get or other package managers install to?
<ActionParsnip> gibran: if you use (crappy) firefox you can put it in ~/.mozilla/pljgins
<GeekSquid> damagednoob: that would be done from your bios
<ActionParsnip> plugins
<sjuxax> Hello. Can I apt-get install alternate-installer? I am using the desktop CD but VNC is going really, really slow for some reason and I would prefer to install over SSH
<Dr_Willis> gusg:  they download the .deb to /var/cache/apt/
<cryptodira> Dr_Willis: there is a lot of quirky behaviour happening.... items in the menu bar will not launch...the icons just disappear, resource errors even from cli, programs that do launch will suddenly hang... 10.04/amd64/toshiba satellite/fresh install on new machine/worked fine for a month or so.... thoughts?
<gusg> thanks Dr_Willis. Does the .deb file contain the installation location? I'm trying to find where my sun-java home folder is
<Dr_Willis> cryptodira:  Hmm.. test with a live cd. see if has same issues.
<Dr_Willis> gusg:  you can examine the .deb to see where it installs tuff to. or use synaptic to check the packages properties.
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: i suggest you test ram
<Dr_Willis> gusg:  or some command line way.. i dont recall.
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<damagednoob> okay. i don't have boot from usb or a cdrom in this computer. so i took out the harddrive and put it in a usb housing. i then plugged that housing into my laptop and install ubuntu to the hdd. i've no plugged the hdd back into the other computer. it seems to have the same grub setup now as the laptop
<lano> can anyone help me out with this mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking
<Dr_Willis> damagednoob:  once you boot and rerun 'sudo update-grub' it will alter the grub menu to fit whats on that machine
<qwebirc97871> can I install mythbuntu using command line only until I can get ATI drivers loaded
<ActionParsnip> gusg: java version ,may do it
<qwebirc97871> command line based install
<damagednoob> Dr_Willis, i'm sitting at the 'initramfs' prompt now and that doesn't seem to be an option
<gusg> ActionParsnip, OpenJDK is first on the parth... I should check out the path
<damagednoob> i don't even have /boot
<Dr_Willis> damagednoob:  if you moved the machine from a usb enclosuer to an internal bay. you might need to edit the grub menu by hand initially, to boot the system then rerun update-grub
<damagednoob> okay, does that mean i need to mount /dev/sda and find update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> qwebir 98871:  sure just use apt-get
<damagednoob> i'm thinkingn ow initramfs is a ramdisk
<Dr_Willis> the grub meny may be using the wrong hd(#,#) for your system now.
<rs0832> damagednoob, dont find update-grub... you run it in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> damagednoob: you ca
<Dr_Willis> if the system was on sdd, and now is on sda. you might need to alter the hd#,# to reflect that.
<rs0832> damagednoob, it will auto find any kernels and set boot menu entries for them
<nilshero> Hello guys, i did something stupid (ubuntu 10.10): i put two symbolbars at the top of screen, then i set option for one to autohide - now they 'flicker' and i can not press anything on them (had to restart by removing cable and battery) - how can i reset those symbol bars?
<ActionParsnip> t mount sda, its a disk. yoh only mount partitions
<lano> can anyone help me out with this mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nilshero> in a console? how do i start this?
<nilshero> terminal
<ActionParsnip> nilshero: CTRL+ALT+T
<nilshero> thx ill try (log out now im on win)
<nilshero> (i like this irc)
<keith-> anything like a panel reset for unity?
<nilshero> :-D
<gibran> i think i got it all. i can see it in the synaptic package manager. i just don't know where to go
<damagednoob> okay, from the ramdisk, i've mounted /dev/sda1. i've run the find command to find update-grub which is at '/mount/hdd/usr/sbin/update-grub'. i cd to '/mount/hdd/usr/sbin' and try and run update-grub and i get 'update-grub: not found'
<qwebirc97871> nothing I do will get my ATI card to get a desktop up
<r00t4rd3d> how do i turn cups off permanently  ?
<damagednoob> do i need to edit grub.cfg manually or is there a way to get that command to work?
<Dr_Willis> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<qwebirc97871> is that for me willis?
<Dr_Willis> for everyone :)
<damagednoob> Dr_Willis, i'm trying to do this from a ramdisk: 'sudo: not found'
<Dr_Willis> its from the 1fixtrub wiki
<Dr_Willis> if you are root you need no sudo
<qwebirc97871> willis is there a way to install mythbuntu without a GUI
<damagednoob> Dr_Willis, grub-install: not found
<Dr_Willis> but a ramdisk may not have all the stuff there
<Dr_Willis> do it from a live cd
<qwebirc97871> without using a gui
<swazzy> does anyone know of a comiler that i can use for beginners  on ubuntu?
<taha> Can i change shortcuts keys for opening and closing nodes in tree widget of gtk? (eg tree view of nautilus). I want right key opens the node and left key close it.
<daniellopezific> is 23.0 MB/sec around firewire speed or is that more usb 1.0 speed?
<damagednoob> Dr_Willis, on this computer, i don't have a cdrom or a boot from usb option
<qwebirc97871> this is driving me mad
<damagednoob> daniellopezific, http://superuser.com/questions/138845/speed-comparison-between-usb-2-0-usb-3-0-and-sata-and-firewire/138854#138854
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<daniellopezific> i always get Mbits and Mbytes confused
<damagednoob> Jordan_U, 10.10
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<daniellopezific> damagednoob, thank you
<rs0832> daniellopezific, 1mbyte = 8mbits
<daniellopezific> sweet
<damagednoob> Jordan_U, nope, i don't have a cdrom or boot from usb option on the pc
<qwebirc97871> i guess nobody can help huh
<lano> waht the equilant command to chkconfig
<damagednoob> Jordan_U, i had to put the hdd in another computer to install the ubuntu os
<rs0832> qwebirc97871, why would you want to install it without a gui? is the gui creating problems?
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: Does the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" have a parameter like "root=/dev/sdc1" or a parameter like "root=UUID=fa24d8ed-e5d9-4603-bc0b-f576fd2f7f56"?
<sacarlson> swazzy: if you plan to compile things you should at least install the package build-essential it will include the compilers and headers needed
<daniellopezific> MB = Mega Byte, Mb = Mega Bit.... honestly wth
<lano> what the equivalent command to chkconfig
<damagednoob> output: 'BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-geneirc root=/dev/sc1 ro quite splash'
<damagednoob> sorry, that should be 'root=/dev/sdc1'
<gibran> missing destination for adobe-flashplugin? whats happening? im in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: In a default install of Ubuntu 10.10 that should not be what /proc/cmdline looks like.
<damagednoob> Jordan_U, yeah, i figure i just need to change /dev/sdc1 to /dev/sda1 and then it should work
<gibran> help anyone?
<daniellopezific> gibran, what are you doing?
<gibran> i am trying to install the adobe flash plugin
<r00t4rd3d> just goto a site that has flash and install it that way
<gibran> i already downloaded it
<gibran> but i still can't get into our website
<r00t4rd3d> it should auto install
<Dr_Willis> gibran:  best to let the package manager do the downloading.
<gibran> how?
<r00t4rd3d> http://newzjunky.com/
<r00t4rd3d> go there , you get a bar on top saying you need more plugins ?
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<gibran> could you give me a website where i can install it again? my boss is already killing me
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> but if you ran the flash installer probram from the adobe site.. that may break things
<r00t4rd3d> Anyone know how I can turn off the CUPS printing service permanently ?
<Dr_Willis> r00t4rd3d:  rename  /etc/init/cups.conf  -> cups.DISABLED
<gibran> unable to lock administration directory
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, how to veiw the result of last clamscan scan? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658050
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: Reboot holding shift to get to the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the first entry, change /dev/sdc1 to be /dev/sda1, then press ctrl+X to execute the modified entry and boot.
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  i rarely use clamscan. it may log stuff somewhere.
<Dribble> they still haven't fixed the nvidia drivers issue with the new kernal?
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: Then please pastebin the output of "ls /boot/" and the contents of /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, its related to terminal actually
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, can you please look at the thread?
<datboy> hey guys, I'm trying to run half life 1 in wine but I cant get any sound, and opengl is slow.
<AbhiJit> nvm
<jrwr> http://hlstatsxcommunity.googlecode.com/files/HLXCommunityEdition1.6.12FULL.tar.gz
<damagednoob> Jordan_U, holy shit it's working. thanks a ton!
<jrwr> crap
<jrwr> Is there a filesystem that i would use that would detect identical files and instead of make a copy of it and waste disk space, it would just use the pre-existing data?
<gobbe> jrwr: zfs can do that when dedup os set on
<jrwr> awesome
<jrwr> can i use zfs in a loop mount setup?
<noonian> hi, can someone tell me how to set it up so that gnome and x dont start at boot and you have to type startx manually to bring it up?
<nomadd> Hey I have a gma 4500m, how do I get this to work on 10.10?
<Guest84243> Hi all :)   I've just updated to 10.10 and I'm having an error Modprobe: FATAL: with a file "modules.deb" any ideas?
<b0nghitter> please update GNS3 to the latest 0.7.3 in the maverick repos. i have been using it for weeks, it is very stable and installs perfectly via "python setup.py install"
<b0nghitter> 0.7.1 is a bit outdated for the latest version of ubuntu i think
<Jordan_U> damagednoob: Did you get my messages about holding shift during boot and pastebining output?
<nomadd> anyone here know how to get gma 4500M to work ?
<damagednoob> Jordan_U, yes i did, thank you for that. editing from the grub menu was all i needed and i'm now up and running :)
<noonian> how can I set it up so that gnome and x dont start at boot and you have to type startx manually to bring it up?
<gibran> got it guys thanks
<gobbe> noonian: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<noonian> thanks gobbe
<falstaph> I have a problem with my partition table ... I have a 40 gigabyte drive that is divided into two partitions how do I merge them into one?
<Dribble> nvidia drivers issue? screen goes blank?
<aaron11> hello, I want to ask about Wine. Its a simple short question. Will GTA San Andreas work on Ubuntu 10.10? When I mean work I mean like will it work 100%. If not what are the things that will work and what are the things that will fail. I want to know this before I buy this game. It looks soooo good, :D. And if you can can you tell me what settings to put up on Wine? Ive seen some people manage to play it on Wine so Im pretty sure tha
<Dr_Willis> falstaph:  keeping the data thats on both?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  when in doubt check the wine app database.
<a931bw> What is broadcast adress?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sacarlson> falstaph: I think I would leave it partition as two 20 gig's and mount one as root / and the other as /home
<Dribble> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<falstaph> I'm not two worried about the data ...
<nomadd> is there a way to enable GMA 4500m drivers?
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: It seems that on Maveric it is a problem http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3780
<Dr_Willis> falstaph:  delete one, resize the other.. or delete both and make a single partition.
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: But other ones say its gold
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Which one to belive.
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  often its a matter of 'versions'
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  try it and see.. try the latest wine from the ppa's
<sacarlson> falstaph: but if you want to resize your partitions you could boot a live cd and use gparted to shape them any way you want
<madanie> does anyone know how to configure acer media keys for my acer5920g :<
<Guest84243> Hi all :)   I've just updated to 10.10 and I'm having an error Modprobe: FATAL: with a file "modules.deb" any ideas?
<Guest84243> Hi all :)   I've just updated to 10.10 and I'm having an error Modprobe: FATAL: with a file "modules.dep" any ideas?
<sacarlson> madanie: System>keyboad or System>keyboard hot keyes
<^mNotIntelligent> Guest84243, did you try googling with that particular error message ?
<Guest84243> yeah i had a bit of a look
<Dr_Willis> !find modules.dep
<ubottu> File modules.dep found in manpages-ja, module-init-tools, user-mode-linux
<sacarlson> madanie: opps System>Preferences>keyboard ...
<spicemaster> !meerkat
<el_seano> Does anyone know off the top of their heads how to change the default console font in the tty's?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<^mNotIntelligent> Guest84243, is this what you are facing: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic369481.html ?
<hacker_kid> i have bind9 setup on a box for the local network, it works wonderfully resolving internal and external domains but i cant seem to get it to lie to local hosts, essentially i would like a really domain to resolve to a local ip, ie example.com resolving to 192.168.1.100, how can this be done?
<hacker_kid> a real domain*, sorry long night
<Guest84243> ^mNotIntelligent:   Yeah I think so
<falstaph> How do I merge the unallocated partition into the main partition?
<Guest84243> ^mNotIntelligent:   Everything boots up ok though, its just an error message at the start
<xnixan> Hi, i have nokia n900 with ubuntu "maemo" i had installed mplayer but i can not run .ram files, and there is no codec version for ARM, what shall i do to run those files?
<Dr_Willis> xnixan:  you could try vlc. but you might need to convert them to somthing else
<SuicidalCo> Hello
<xnixan> Dr_Willis, i had tried vlc, same issue!
<xnixan> Dr_Willis, thanks, but converting is not a good solution!
<Dr_Willis> xnixan: it may be the only solutiobn
<SuicidalCo> I tried to dual instal ubuntu with windows and when ubuntu instals I get an error "cannot find root drive"etc
<xnixan> Dr_Willis, i could not find the source code for the codecs, otherwise i can compile and install them, and that's it!
<Dr_Willis> xnixan:  the codecs for mplayer come from the windows codec packages. so they are closed source i imagine
<gobbe> xnixan: maemo has nothing to do with ubuntu
<SuicidalCo> I tried to dual instal ubuntu with windows and when ubuntu instals I get an error "cannot find root drive"etc
<r00t4rd3d> SuicidalCo, use the livecd to boot then on desktop , install ubuntu 10.10
<xnixan> gobbe, isn't it ubuntu version for ARM?
<rww> xnixan: no
<Myrtti> xnixan: no
<gobbe> xnixan: no
<gobbe> xnixan: www.maemo.org
<FloodBot1> gobbe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> xnixan: it's based on debian, but has nothing to do with ubuntu
<xnixan> rww, Myrtti , gobbe Wow
<gobbe> xnixan: #n900 might be able to help you
<Myrtti> or #maemo
<xnixan> gobbe, Myrtti Dr_Willis rww anyway thanks guys for help
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how's things going tonight everyone?
<Doinkle> heya
<Doinkle> just thinking about my tech goals for 2011
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<arunkumar413> hi friends, i'm on ubuntu 10.10. i have a 10.10 ubuntustudio alternate iso image and i want to add this iso image to the software sources.kindly help me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: add the software sources from the cd
<r00t4rd3d> dont think you can add a iso image
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: system>administration>software sources
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i have iso image in my harddisk. cant i add without burning it to the cd
<h-dee> Hi...I actually screwed up my Ubuntu (/var specifically), and so I was thinking about reinstalling a fresh copy. Is there any way I can backup all .deb package files, and Kernel updates so that I can restore them w/o downloading again?
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  see whats in /var/cache/apt/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: i guess i'm not sure what your asking...are you trying to burn a iso of ubuntu without using a cd?  or doing the adding software sources?
<Doinkle> r00t4rd3d, im guessing arunkumar413 wants a list of sorts as to what s/w is contained on that flavour of ubuntu...
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: Thanks, and what about Kernel updates? Or configuration settings for apps if possible?
<r00t4rd3d> he wants to add a iso image as a source
<r00t4rd3d> read
<Doinkle> i did read
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i want to add a new repository. the repository is in .iso image format.
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  confuigs in user home are in their home.. other configs are whever they got set at/files you edited
<r00t4rd3d> "i want to add this iso image to the software sources"
<Doinkle> but i conjured arunkumar413 's goal is what i described??
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: Sorry, I didn't understand that. I'm newbie.
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking when i moutned an alternative isntaller iso once.. it did ask to add it to the sources.. but i may be mistaken
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  Your users seetings are in their Home dir.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: ?   ?  ?  a ppa shouldn't be in a iso image...it should be a url
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  other configs may be in /etc/
<ortsvorsteher> Sound Problem. I cant get sound from built in speakers on my laptop. On Green Jack and Grey Jack when i plug in External Speakers or Headphones it works. I run a msi notebook with intel hda soundcard. Ubuntu 10.04 and alsa 1.0.21 driver. No sound from internal speakers.
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: And how about Kernel updates?
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  see whats in /var/cache/apt/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: i've seen other distros get a package to install a repo...but ubuntu or mint you'll use urls
<ShapeShifter499> the mic is not working on my acer aspire one with ubuntu 10.04
<r00t4rd3d> ortsvorsteher, run alsamixer in a terminal
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help?
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: I think they were all package files.
<r00t4rd3d> shape you too
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  yes.. and thats what all the updates come in..
<r00t4rd3d>  run alsamixer in a terminal
<ortsvorsteher> alsamixer runs now in terminal r00t4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> use your arrow keys and move all the sliders up
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: or I guess you could mount the iso and then use the software sources to install from
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  some programs come as debs that auto-add their own repos to the system to keep  them updated. googles tuff does that and so do a few other apps.
<ortsvorsteher> all sliders eccept line & mic are up r00t4rd3d
<Dribble> can you read this?
<Doinkle> we can read :)
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: Thanks! By the way, after re-installing...can I install all those files in /var/cache/apt in a single step? Or got to install each 1 by 1?
<soxor> #ubuntu-de
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ortsvorsteher: make sure it isn't muted too
<ShapeShifter499> r00
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ortsvorsteher: m to unmute
<r00t4rd3d> ortsvorsteher, you see a speaker icon up on the top taskbar ?
<ShapeShifter499> r00t4rd3d, ok now what?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dribble: what up
<Dribble> i'm tired of my screen going blank
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i think first i should mount the iso image
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: you know how?
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  some of them may be out dated and redundant.. so i suggest just copying them to your new cache dir.. then doing normal apt-get update/upgrade/installs of what you need
<Dr_Willis> !clone | h-dee
<ubottu> h-dee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<r00t4rd3d> ShapeShifter499, press F4
<ortsvorsteher> nothing is muted Us3r_Unfriendly
<Dribble> it was fixed by an update then I updated again and it came back
<Dr_Willis> h-dee:  if a newer package is int eh repos it will download it.. if its alrleady in teh cache - it wont.
<r00t4rd3d> ShapeShifter499, you see a section Mic
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, speacker icon?
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i was reading this article  http://www.zimbio.com/Linux/articles/kEIN6zMahru/Add+iso+software+repository+Ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> r00t4rd3d, yes
<ShapeShifter499> r00t4rd3d, is up and not muted
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: Okay! Thanks! :-)
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, the speaker slider is open and unmuted
<r00t4rd3d> ortsvorsteher, on your desktop , in the top taskbar , alittle speaker icon
<r00t4rd3d> to the left
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, yes, i see that icon
<r00t4rd3d> left click , then click unmute ?
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, it is unmuted
<r00t4rd3d> does it say unmuted or muted ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo mount -o loop /home/yourusername/wherethepackageis/ /mnt/
<rickmasta> Hey guys, can I find a good laptop that'll run ubuntu smoothly for under $400?
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, i am able to mute it there. at the moment it is unmuted
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: where the iso image is located
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: its on the desktop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo mount -o loop /home/arunkumar/ubuntuiso /mnt/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i guessed with that arunkumar413
<adz_> who made this ubuntu distribution? is it from britain? what does the name mean, is in in africaan? please answer
<el_seano> rickmasta: I run Ubuntu Desktop on my netbook just fine.  Maybe specify what you mean by smoothly?
<r00t4rd3d> ortsvorsteher, it should say Mute if your sound is on , not unmuted
<gobbe> adz_: read from wikipedia?
<r00t4rd3d> you can click mute/unmuted to change it
<el_seano> adz_: Ubuntu is made by Canonical, which is owned by Mark Shuttleworth.
<rww> adz_: a group of Debian developers led by Mark Shuttleworth, yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)#Definition , yes
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, sound is on and i see there an option to mute it
<ShapeShifter499> r00t4rd3d, skype is not working with my mic
<adz_> oh, thank you. for the answer. i am new to irc. are you guys privating me? why are you texts show up in yellow?
<adz_> i use opera browser irc client.
<rww> adz_: because we put your name at the start of the message
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly:  sudo mount -o loop /home/arunkumar/ubuntuiso /mnt/  .is ubuntuiso is the name of the iso image
<adz_> rww, thank you, now do you see yellow.
<rww> adz_: yes
<adz_> cool.
<adz_> it's debian. very good.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: yes use what ever the ubuntu iso is called
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: i don't know off the top of my head
<adz_> been using redhat/fedora for 7 years. then i can't take it anymore. the updates are crazy.
<gobbe> crazy?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: welcome to .debs :)
<solo_> Hi all! I have problem on my laptop hp 4720s with WiFi card. Drivers from System->Additional Drivers don't work. My hardvare: 44:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly your user name is too long for me. :)
<solo_> Please anybody help me!!!
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: just double clicking the iso image mounted it
<adz_> well, i ain't new to debian. been running knoppix on a stick for a year now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: type in Us3 and hit tab
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, i think it is because my hda chip is not supported. it is an ALC1200 Intel Soundcard HDA. May there is an option not inserted in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. but i have no idea which one
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: Us3r_Unfriendly great thank you.
<rww> adz_: It's based on Debian and syncs from there at the start of every release cycle, then adds changes on top.
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: Us3r_UnfriendlyI should have learned this in 1995.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: wow that is easy...where'd it mount it to?  /media/  ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: no problem
<adz_> rww: so why the name ubuntu, doctor?
<rww> adz_: no idea
<rww> Mark Shuttleworth's South African, maybe he just heard it and liked it.
<adz_> it sounds african. which is not bad, i mean.
<gobbe> adz_: . It is named after the Southern African philosophy of Ubuntu ("humanity towards others").[7]
<adz_> rww ohh.
<PhilT> adz: "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'humanity to others'. It also means 'I am what I am because of who we all are'. The Ubuntu operating system brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the world of computers."
<adz_> gobbe: thank you that's good if you are not in the politics.
<PhilT> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: dont know where it got mounted. But the mounted folder is on the desktop
<ortsvorsteher> r00t4rd3d, i think it is because my hda chip seems not to be supported. it is an ALC1200 Intel Soundcard HDA. May there is an option not inserted in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. but i have no idea which one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: well i'm guessing if you have a article on how to add to software sources you'll need to know where it's mounted
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: the location is archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fhome%252Farun%252FDesktop%252Fubuntustudio-10.10-alternate-i386.iso/
<sweet> hey i want to know how free domain is useful to owner
<rickmasta> el_seano: I just mean, run it with no prob
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: that's not the location
<solo__> hi all!
<r00t4rd3d> ortsvorsteher, pm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: that's where your gnome nautilus location on your desktop is
<arunkumar413> when i press ctrl+l this is the location it shows
<ortsvorsteher> i read that r00t4rd3dthx
<solo__> can ask about Wifi problems on laptop&
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: then tell me how to find the mount point
<sweet> how it is profitable...
<adz_> can some good people do me a favor and just send one private msg to me. i am not testing my opera. thansk in adv. (the notification feature of opera)
<el_seano> rickmasta: To give you perspective, I have one of the earlier N270 Atom netbooks with a 1GB of RAM.  It runs Ubuntu just fine; I can even play Minecraft on this thing.
<el_seano> I paid $270 for it in 2009.
<r00t4rd3d> ShapeShifter499, PM
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo mount -l    works nicely...also       sudo lshw
<rww> el_seano: I think we have the same CPU and RAM. I was surprised at minecraft running on mine :)
<adz_> hello
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: when i click on places. The mounted file is shown under network
<solo__> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: also i'm not to wrattle your cage but how did you double click it and mount it in ubuntu?
<el_seano> rww: I know right!  I mean, it's not pretty and I get maybe 10fps if I'm lucky, but it's enough to get my fix
<adz_> solo_: can you send me a private msg, i am testing my opera browser private msg notification feature. just one, please.
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i just doubled the iso image file on the desktop. just below it there was a folder
<mazzoni> hi
<adz_> did someone send me anything, nothing happens.
<sweet> anyone  ...tell me why free domain is profitable
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: you'll either use a iso mounter like "Furious Mount" or just from a terminal...otherwise you'll need to put it on a cd or a usb device
<egsome> I've problem with Google Chrome on Ubuntu 10.10, as (some) Arabic text shows `white small box` instead of each character, Any ideas ?
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i want to do it in terminal
<adz_> egsome: i won't be the test bed for a for profit company. it's buggy, has problems.
<adz_> egsome: max out it's a beta
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: you are using ubuntu 10.04+ right?
<Synergy999> Help! I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04 (it's not muted, speakers are on). Ubuntu sees my onboard sound : http://pastebin.com/RuiW6LJ1 but still nothing comes out of the speakers. Any suggestions?
<egsome> adz_, I didn't face any problems with it, but this one.
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, 10.10
<adz_> egsome: but you should try opera.
<solo__> Help me with Wifi 44:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<egsome> adz_, Using it for many months till now
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: just tell me how to know the mount point
<adz_> egsome: it takes years to make a browser. and google has been to optimistic about it.
<egsome> adz_, I'd consider your suggestion, but Can you help in this problem ?
<rww> solo__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx , do the "Installing STA drivers" section
<adz_> egsome: what's the prob again? i manage to run chrome in chroot a few days ago.
<rww> solo__: (there are two drivers for bcm43xx cards, wl/sta and b43. b43 doesn't work with bcm4312)
<solo__> rww: I tried all manuals but it don't help me
<rww> solo__: considering that I have that card and followed those instructions and it worked, this seems odd.
<konfuzius> hey folks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo mount -l          and it'll say towards the bottom
<rww> solo__: only hint I have on top of that link is to shut down your computer completely and then start it back up once you've gotten the right drivers installed. If you tried to set up b43 and its firmware, it can cause odd issues until shutdown.
<rww> (and I mean shutdown, not reboot)
<r00t4rd3d> rww, is there a difference betweem sta and b43 ?
<rww> r00t4rd3d: STA/wl is the non-free-software driver, b43 is a community-developed free driver
<r00t4rd3d> whats better ?
<konfuzius> anyone who might help with a nforce2 chip sound problem?
<rww> r00t4rd3d: different ones work on different cards. when b43 used to work on my bcm4312, it had worse speeds and better features (e.g. promiscuous mode). whereas, wl is more dependable for me.
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/549475/
<adz_> egsome: can you send me a private message
<r00t4rd3d> Ive been using the STA but I see my card is supported for the b43 too :/
<adz_> egsome: if you do, i will give you my script to set up a chroot env on knoppix
<rww> r00t4rd3d: if the STA's working fine, I'd stick with it
<solo__> rww: My driver b43 is working partially and fully sta does not work
<adz_> konfuzius: here is the thing with linux. it has all the goodies, if you HW is not supported. change to other HW.
<h-dee> Dr_Willis: Sorry to interrupt again...but is there anything else which you should be back'd up apart from config directories/files in Home, and apt files from /var/cache/apt?
<rww> solo__: well, I gave you the instructions and the thing about shutting down, so you know what I know now. Broadcom cards are a pain.
<konfuzius> no i guess it is supported. at least it had sound input before reinstall :)
<konfuzius> and i find the device in the hardware list, but it won't play any sound. i guess its just a matter of drivers
<adz_> konttori_work: upgrade sometimes "fail" your hardware. the experience i have with linux for years is: look forward. take what you have and forget about what you don't. save time. also make linux working for u meaning. actually, it's mature now.
<PhilT> arunkumar413: how did you mount iso ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: your "sr0" is your physical cd/dvd drive.     terminal:   cd /media/45a7536c-fc24-4db3-8897-84697e4a9dbe         and the type:    ls -a
<nozick> how do i burn an img image to a usb memory?
<rww> solo__: I don't do technical support in PM
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: what is in there?
<h-dee> Hi...I was going to re-install Ubuntu, and so I took the backup of complete Home folder (will config files etc), and /var/cache/apt. Do I need to back-up anything else?
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: it got lost+found
<gobbe> h-dee: /etc-folder might be also one thing to backup
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: okay...that's not it
<h-dee> gobbe: Thanks. What's exactly in it? just for knowledge.
<arunkumar413> PhilT: i just double clicked the iso image to mount
<solo_> rww: sorry
<rww> np
<PhilT> I can't find where it mounts them using isomount either. Tried from command line ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: type:   cd          then:        sudo mount -o loop /home/your-username/and-path-to-the-iso /mnt/
<solo_> all actions with sta drivers for lapto hp 4720s - false
<x42> which twitter client to use for ubuntu?
<h-dee> gobbe: There?
<trojanking_> sacarlson private msg me plz
<Synergy999> Is anyone a wiz with fixing sound issues? Ubuntu sees my sound card but I still get no sound. Note this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/CnvAfTDU ... any help would be appreciated
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I could be 100% wrong...but without a iso mounting client already installed on ubuntu, I don't think you just can mount an iso from double clicking on it
<h-dee> Hi...I was going to re-install Ubuntu, and so I took the backup of complete Home folder (will config files etc), and /var/cache/apt. Do I need to back-up anything else? What's exactly in /etc?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  you can with the right extra installed
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i dont recall what the program was called however. 'archive mounter' or somthing like that
<PhilT> nozick: Imagewriter
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: what about he file name
<sosaited> How can I find out where in the disk (Partition or Free space or GB location) a particular "LBA" is (Reported by smartctl)?
<toloykhan> hello there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: your right...didn't know we had archive mounter on the newer versions
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: right click on the iso and click on open with archive mounter
<wrd> sosaited: fdisk should give you the info
<GrassMonkey> hey guys, i just pluged in a graphics card into my computer PCI but i can not seem to see it in System > Preferances > Screens any ideas please
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: kinda takes the fun out doing it that way :(
<PhilT> Grassmonkey: lspci from command line to see if it shows up
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: nothing happens
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo mount -l      and it'll lable it like this: /dev/loop0 on /mnt type udf (rw) [ARCH_201005]   <---I used another distro but it'll say ubuntu for you
<trojanking_> how do i send private message to some1 in xchat if i know his nick
<sosaited> wrd, I think my those sectors are are located in an unpartitioned space... I tried to see with fdisk, but its start/end numbers are way short than what should be for the block size.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> trojanking_: in irssi and wee-chat i just type in:    /msg trojanking hi what's up?
<PhilT> trojanking: right mouse name
<Us3r_Unfriendly> trojanking_: then hit enter
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: it took me to the desktop
<PhilT> arunkamar413 sudo mount -o loop image_file.iso /path/to/mount/folder make folder first ie create a mount pont then mount to it
<toloykhan> hello there any one have a knowledge about iptables
<pa> excuse me, does ubuntu postfix package support sqlite???
<Us3r_Unfriendly> toloykhan: use ufw...way easier
<Us3r_Unfriendly> toloykhan: using linux for a long time...i think iptables is pretty hard for even someone like me
<toloykhan> I recently had set my computer to be a router  and I need
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info gufw | toloykhan
<ubottu> toloykhan: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<PhilT> toloykhan: Webmin or ufw help front end iptables
<Us3r_Unfriendly> toloykhan: gufw is a gui front-end to ufw, which is a front-end to iptables
<arunkumar413> PhilT: where should i create folder
<toloykhan> no, I had did my firewall my self but i need to access it remotly
<PhilT> arunkamar413: wherever - I did mine inthe Downloads folder where the iso was
<Us3r_Unfriendly> toloykhan: ssh
<toloykhan> us3r_Unfriendly how to do ssh?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> toloykhan: why do you need to do over remote connection, might I ask?
<blink> i am having an error installing GTK+
<toloykhan> I used P3 computer to be a router and I used linux ubuntu and set up it to be a router
<toloykhan> so I need to remote access because am going to remove the screen form it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> toloykhan: you would have to have the host machine with the firewall your trying to configure to have installed some kind of ssh server and then from your machine you would just connect to it through ssh
<toloykhan> could you name some ssh server
<rww> toloykhan: openssh-server
<toloykhan> rww thanx
<damagednoob> i think i screwed up installation of mythtv on ubuntu and now it hangs at the desktop. is there a way to reset the desktop settings to default?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but to probably use ssh you'd have to open a port through the firewall
<toloykhan> I will try to figure out that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> in the first place
<user2> alow
<toloykhan> Us3r_Unfriendly thanx
<PhilT>  arunkamar413: http://pastebin.com/QzPdSBP0
<Us3r_Unfriendly> np toloykhan
<_joey> I am running mavrick 64bit. I need to install libpcap0.8-dev package and it is not in repository
<_joey> what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> !info libpcap
<ubottu> Package libpcap does not exist in maverick
<arunkumar413> PhilT: it says it cant find the iso file
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. find a ppa or use soruce.
<Dr_Willis> !find libpcap
<ubottu> Found: libpcap-dev, libpcap0.8, libpcap0.8-dbg, libpcap0.8-dev, libpcap-ruby
<_joey> it does
<PhilT> arunkamar413: is the iso file in the folder you are in ? if both the iso and the mount point folder are at same place should be ok, son't change into mount point folder
<yjh> a
<sosaited> I want to write "/dev/zero" to a specific LBA of my disk (That sector resides in a non partitioned space, got the LBA number from smartctl). How will I use dd command with seek option in this case? Should I just enter the exact lba, or divide it by 512?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: PhilT just showed you an example of how he would do it on his pc...
<yjh> he
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: you need to do the location of your local iso file...not his
<yjh> ?
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i did mine. but it says it cant find
<yjh> wine ?
<Myrtti> !ask | yjh
<ubottu> yjh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: just right click on the iso image of where you downloaded it to...open with > archive mounter
<Us3r_Unfriendly> way easier
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: the file is on the deskotp i  created a folder called ubuntustudio in documents to mount it.
<PhilT> arunkumar413: ls *.iso - is it there ?
<ryan_languagelab> I just switched from Xubuntu to Ubuntu and I must say I'm very unhappy with the indicator-applet. I don't seem to be receiving notifications after I apt-get update about upgrades available. how can I show these but not any of the social indicator stuff?
<yjh> how to install wine ?
<hidnshadows> need just a spot more help on formatting a freshly wiped external, so that it's compatible with windows and mac(if possible)
<hidnshadows> yjh it's in software center
<Dr_Willis> yjh:  sudo apt-get install wine
<PhilT> yjh: sudo apt-get install wine
<PhilT> snap :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yjh: it's best to install the latest version of wine from their ppa
<blink> if i installed tint2 from the Ubuntu Software Center, does that mean that i am done installing it??
<_joey> libpcap0.8-dev
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i tried by opening with archive mounter it's automatically mounting
<hidnshadows> blink does it run corrrectly? also, did it specify that you had to dl any additional packages?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yjh: sudo apt-get install wine    will work, but sometimes you'll need the newest version of wine which isn't in the repos...only way is to add the ppa of wine
<Synergy999> Is anyone a wiz with fixing sound issues? Ubuntu sees my sound card but I still get no sound. Note this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/CnvAfTDU ... any suggestions would be appreciated
<RaNa> hello everyone i need some help new to linux just installed ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386 with FOG project and im haveing some problem with ftp i can only edit under home/username i want to go edit some files in the tftpboot folder its
<RaNa> [L] 550 Create directory operation failed.
<RaNa> [L] CWD /tftpboot/new
<RaNa> [L] 550 Failed to change directory. please help
<FloodBot3> RaNa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo ls -a /media/ /mnt/
<hidnshadows> man everyone and their cousin is having sound card problems, is it lack of drivers or what?
<Dr_Willis> hidnshadows:  lack of support from the hw makers
<wrd> sosaited: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<hidnshadows> dr_willis that explains it, thanks
<gobbe> h-dee: yep
<gobbe> h-dee: now :)
<wrd> sosaited: the lba address should be somewhat smaller then the sector count.
<acerB> RaNa,  i would recommend that u re attempt editing the config files whilst  using sudo
<h-dee> gobbe: Oh you're back. LOL! I was just confirming what's exactly in /etc? And when I was backing it up...some files didn't copied.
<RaNa> umm how do i do that over a ftp
<sosaited> wrd: Sector count which needs to be entered in "seek=" of dd?. How much smaller?
<RaNa> im sorry new and i have no idea what im doing
<yjh> but where to download the latest version of wine , thank?
<Stevezau> god dammit! 2-3 days of t-shooting and im no closer!!!
<sosaited> wrd: Oh  yeah I get that. so I should enter a near number to the LBA without dividing it by 512 right?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | yjh
<ubottu> yjh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<yjh> thanks!
<Gunni> where is the best place to ask around for windows problems?
<arunkumar413> PhilT: /home/arun/Desktop/ubuntustudio10.10.iso   this is the location of the iso image, and i want  to mount it in /home/arun/Documents/ubuntustudio.plz tell me the command
<Dr_Willis> Gunni:  #windows :)
<Gunni> invite only
<Gunni> but i found it it's ##windows
<gobbe> h-dee: it contains system wide configuration files
<Dr_Willis> Gunni:  more likely 'registered nicks' only
<gobbe> h-dee: like your network configuration, users etc
<Gunni> i'm registered ;)
<wrd> sosaited: read the section chs-conversion in the wikipedia article to get information.
<Gunni> #windows unable to join channel (invite only)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: sudo mount -o loop /home/arun/Desktop/ubuntustudio10.10.iso /home/arun/Documents/ubuntustudio
<Synergy999> Sadly Ubuntu is sucking... (sound card issues)...  it's time for me to try something else...  Fedora or OpenSuse? Which would have more drivers / hardware supported?
<h-dee> gobbe: And what about those files which didn't copied? Should I skip them? And while restoring if it restored fstab, inittab, passwd etc...then won't it affect the new installation?
<egsome> Synergy999, Ubuntu :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Synergy999: don't sloap that low...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Synergy999: and you think you'll have a better chance with those 2?
<Synergy999> Ubuntu wont give me any sound, and nobody has any clues... I have no choice but to try other distros
<bustedup277> So I was running Wubi trying to install Ubuntu on my computer when at the very end it crashed and said "Could not retrieve needed files" or something like that. Then it said for more info check out the log file. Why did it crash?
<bustedup277> I am using an hp mini notebook windows 7 trying to install Ubuntu with Wubi
<gobbe> h-dee: what files did got skipped?
<Stevezau> Synergy999 what h/w?
<egsome> Synergy999, You can try ask again, with details ..
<Sarisir> hi all :)
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: it mounted,now how to add it to the repository
<Synergy999> my old message: Is anyone a wiz with fixing sound issues? Ubuntu sees my sound card but I still get no sound. Note this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/CnvAfTDU ... any suggestions would be appreciated
<Synergy999> pastebin has all the info
<h-dee> Folders such as private...or other system files. I even tar'd the complete folder with SU priveledges, and those still aren't present in the archive.
<h-dee> gobbe: I still don't rememer all those files but there were many
<Stevezau> im also having sound issues.. i eneded up having to post to alsa-users mailing list
<gobbe> h-dee: how did you try to backup them?
<blink> why I get this when i run tint2 in terminal??
<h-dee> gobbe: First I tried to copy as it is. And then I tried again by creating a tar archive of the complete folder.
<blink> tint2 : nb monitor 1, nb desktop 1
<blink> tint2 : another systray is running
<RaNa> ok how about this after install fog project i cant edit the tftpboot folder how to i be come the owner?
<ToastedHip> good morning
<Synergy999> hmm OpenSuse has a "wubi" type installer? Does Fedora have one now too
<Synergy999> ?
<RaNa> i want to take owner shop back
<gobbe> h-dee: tra should be able to take whole folder, can you try again and give excact error message?
<abhishekpathak> good morning all
<ToastedHip> Ubuntu one is my personal cloud. how to turn disk space into memory? so i may run a simple server?
<f11f12> when will the wxwidgets 2.8 library be replaced by version 2.9?
<gobbe> Synergy999: you should ask it from #fedora, they might know
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: didn't you say you a article on how to do it?  I'd try to edit it in: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gobbe> ToastedHip: what do you mean running simple server?
<h-dee> gobbe: i used the command "tar cvpzf backup.tgz /etc" with SU priveldges, and it did created the file nicely and cleanly, but as I said, some directories/files are missing such as "Private folder", so should I skip them if they are not that important from the backup point of view?
<h-dee> gobbe
<h-dee> gobbe: they must be system linked..right?
<hid3> Good morning everyone. Is it possible to redirect boot progress and login console output to both, the monitor and serial (RS232) console?
<gobbe> h-dee: well, without paste of actual error hard to say, tar cvf etc.tar /etc/* should be enough
<h-dee> gobbe
<gobbe> h-dee: there are files that doesn't need to be backed up, like mtab, because it's created on fly
<h-dee> gobbe: let me try this one too...thanks!
<Djrazer1988> salve a tutti e buon anno
<gobbe> !en | Djrazer1988
<ubottu> Djrazer1988: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Djrazer1988> Hello and happy new year
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html
<r00t4rd3d> ^^ awesome
<h-dee> gobbe: archived same files as before. But I think those would be sufficient as per backup point of view.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Djrazer1988: Ciao ... inglese, per favore
<Us3r_Unfriendly> happy new year Djrazer1988
<Djrazer1988> there is someone who can help me?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's your problem Djrazer1988
<r00t4rd3d> maybe whats wrong
<hidnshadows> djrazer1998 just ask
<abhishekpathak> just ask
<h-dee> gobbe: What's in /usr/share?
<Djrazer1988> I have to install ubuntu from pen drive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> h-dee: your icons thems and stuff like that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> unetbootin Djrazer1988 ?
<abhishekpathak> h-dee /usr/share contains global configuration settings
<h-dee> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks. I don't need to back it up right?
<abhishekpathak> h-dee you can overwrite anything in /usr/share by creating a folder in your /home folder having the same name
<Us3r_Unfriendly> h-dee: sorry i didn't hear your original question...so I don't know why your backing it up...
<Gretchen> hey rww, pick on someone your own size, FSCK
<rww> Gretchen: I'd appreciate it if we didn't spread this into other channels.
<abhishekpathak> h-dee i don't think backing up is necessary..the right way to customise is through /home
<Gretchen> rww in the real world ill kick your ubuntu ass
<h-dee> Us3r_Unfriendly: i'm going to re-install Ubuntu to just confirming what all should I back-up
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<Gretchen> yes i like ubuntu, i dont like you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> h-dee: if you remove your /usr/share/ ...you'll notice it quite a bit
<nunya> anyone here familiar with ratpoison?
<abhishekpathak> h-dee and leave /usr/share as vanilla as possible
<abhishekpathak> h-dee did you install any theme pack?
<ChefBaggins> Djrazer1988, so, what help do you need?
<Gretchen> rww you already made it that way when you banned me with conversations we were having in front of others
<h-dee> abhishekpathak: thanks. I think that would restore when i install all the apps + config directories in /home
<Gretchen> rww come on give me your address so i can pound the daylights out of you
<hid3>  Any ideas about the double console thing?
<r00t4rd3d> DING DING
<Gretchen> I WILL BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF YOU
<hidnshadows> Gretchen back off, rww was just doing his job
<rww> Gretchen: #ubuntu-ops for discussion of bans, see /msg ubottu !appeals for our appeal policy. Here is not the place.
<h-dee> abhishekpathak: themes are default. Nothing extra
<Djrazer1988> Us3r_Unfriendly thanks for the reply
<Gretchen> rww if/when i find out where you are i will beat you up hard
<abhishekpathak> h-dee i think you should be fine just backing up /home :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> h-dee: i'd do personal stuff like wallpapers,photos,music,local packages (website .debs),ect...you don't need to back up /usr/share/ seeing if you reinstall
<thing> who highlight me? щ_Щ
<h-dee> abhishekpathak: thanks. I think i've took the backup necessary. i'm ready to roll now.
<hidnshadows> rww everybody hates the mods, huh? I appreciate what you do, Just saying.
<abhishekpathak> h-dee bon voyage !
<h-dee> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks. I've back up all that stuff.
<thing> hid3, boo
<h-dee> Have fun everyone. happy New year. ciao!
<hidnshadows> good luck h-dee
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Djrazer1988: Nessun problema
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i messed up with sources.lst file. unable to open the package managar
<hidnshadows> Hey, if I was going re-map my keyboard, what would be the easiest way to do this?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<hid3> :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: what was the original reason why you needed to add from a cd???
<hidnshadows> anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i cant open it by selecting system>administration>synaptic package manager
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: how to fix it
<Stevezau> hidnshadows u can try fix my htpc :P
<abhishekpathak> arunkumar413,  i think you must release the system lock
<wasabi> what is a good file system to use with samba?
<hidnshadows> Stevezau, mind if I PM?
<wasabi> jfs? ext4?
<auli> hi all.. i have a quick question.. my brother installed some NAT software in ubuntu 10.10 and I want to uninstall it now that he is done..
<abhishekpathak> arunkumar413,  there is a lock file created ( i cant remember the location ) and you have to delete it from the terminal as sudo using the rm command
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: no,i think the problem is with the sources file
<auli> how do I do it? I see a lot of nf_* modules
<ToastedHip> gobbe: it would be cool if ubuntu one let me run small server apps? wait nevermind.
<auli> i am having trouble setting up a point to point link on the wireless network (i think NAT might be a problem)..
<Stevezau> hidnshadows u any good with alsa?
<abhishekpathak> arunkumar413,  i experienced a similar problem sometime back
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: terminal:   gksudo synaptic
<serrneiros> How do you enable microphone playback on ubuntu?
<abhishekpathak> arunkumar413,  although i don;t remember now...so maybe i am not the best person for help
<hidnshadows> Stevezau, unfortunately not, I may be able to help though
<krzysiek> witam
<Stevezau> hidnshadows http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg27221.html
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: this is what i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/549487/
<hidnshadows> If I formatted a hard drive with an MS-DOS parttable and NTFS filesystem, what should that be compatable with?
<Guest16020> Hi. I have 'guest' account with rater heavy modyfied gnome, etc. I would like to create new user with the same settings, but when I 'cp -R' guest's home, chowned it to a new user and tried to log in it didn't worked too well (it didn't at all). Any suggestions?
<serrneiros> How to enable microphone playback?
<ToastedHip> i program on a computer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: go back to your backup of your sources.list
<stealthc> you program what?
<Dr_Willis> Guest16020:  chown the files in the newly copied home also
<ToastedHip> in c++
<Us3r_Unfriendly> stealthc: he programs on his computer...geez
<stealthc> lol
<stealthc> just asking
<auli> bump.. how do I find and uninstall the NAT software in Ubuntu 10.10
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok,made a backup copy
<stealthc> I'm desperate to find coders I've got like 10 years of work on my own otherwise, lol
<abhishekpathak> arunkumar413,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ToastedHip> r u making an mmorpg?
<abhishekpathak> check out line 53 there
<ToastedHip> for ubuntu?
<Guest16020> Dr_Willis: Hi doctory, sorry for my english - what i meant was I did chown the new folder, or maybe...let me check.
<abhishekpathak> maybe that would get you going where the problem is
<ChefBaggins>  auli do you have the name? Have you tried using synaptic? sudo apt-get remove <name of prgramme?>
<stealthc> no I am making a virtualized internet over p2p
<ToastedHip> pay to play or peer to peer?'
<Guest16020> Dr_Willis: Of course I forgot. Thanks.
<auli> ChefBaggins: my bro installed something and I can't ask him now (different timezone)
<serrneiros> How do you enable microphone playback on ubuntu? I can record through my mic, but I need to use my lappy as an amp... Please help
<abhishekpathak> arunkumar413,  let me know if it was fixed...m going away for a while
<auli> ChefBaggins: I don't know the name :(
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: not fixed
<hidnshadows> would an external HDD with ms-dos filetable and ntfs formatting made in ubuntu, be compatable wiht all 3 tiers?
<stealthc> picture transmission client with overseeding of torrent files, and remote execution of cpu code using stripped instance of vbox with linux, php and apache and opentorrent
<yeats> arunkumar413: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at
<Dr_Willis> hidnshadows:  should work with most os's
<stealthc> and some nifty 7z integration
<yeats> arunkumar413: http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<auli> the actual problem is, I am setting up a point-to-point wireless link but the ping packets don't even show in tcpdump
<hidnshadows> Dr_Willis alright thanks
<auli> (or the arp packets)
<nightcrow_> hiya, i have installed webmin.1.530 using the deb file (dpkg -i webmin.1.530.deb) and it has missing files, so i do apt-get install -f but all that does is remove webmin, can someone help me please
<ChefBaggins> auli... no idea....
<victor_> 555
<auli> ChefBaggins: thanks anyways
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: make this your new sources.list :      http://paste.ubuntu.com/549488/
<electronicmaji> use gentoo
<wrd> why is sha1 removed from kernel? :(
<stealthc> can anybody suggest a version of linux that would be good?
<ToastedHip> where is the link on ubuntu website to copy and paste code? i want to see if i can make cool hacks
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549489/
<nightcrow_> fixed!! :)
<nightcrow_> needed an apt-get update
<nightcrow_> thanks guys! :)
<stealthc> I need something as lightweight as possible, dedicated for running apache, opentorrent and php
<electronicmaji> I have the solution for your problems stealth
<electronicmaji> install gentoo
<Us3r_Unfriendly> stealthc: what are you wanting from your distro?
<victor_> работает
<stealthc> have you ever used vbox before?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> stealthc: I use vbox alot
<electronicmaji> ive used your mom before
<electronicmaji> good times
<hidnshadows> electronicmaji would you mind moving all non-related conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ToastedHip> i am hungry
<Us3r_Unfriendly> electronicmaji: i don't see how that's a question
<az_ordog_maga> im hungary
<ToastedHip> i like ubuntu
<yeats> arunkumar413: can you comment out the first line? (add a # to the beginning of the line beginning with "deb cdrom")
<az_ordog_maga> ahah
<ToastedHip> my issue is while working with ubuntu i need a snack. cuz i been sick and nasty stuff has happened. i guess i should figure it out
<electronicmaji> i'ts not a queston i'm a expert im giving my advice
<ToastedHip> but this is urgent
<electronicmaji> and my advice is uninstall ubuntu and install gentoo
<rww> electronicmaji: Stop trolling, please.
<ToastedHip> what is a Gentoo
<scotty^> A Gentoo is a type of penguin
<rww> electronicmaji: also, "your mom" jokes aren't appropriate for this channel.
<hidnshadows> toastedhip it's another linux distro, but let's stop talking about this on #ubuntu
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: ok,solved.thanx
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: can u help me how a add a iso image as a repository
<scotty^> See http://www.ccpo.odu.edu/Research/globec/main_cruises02/lmg0205/pod/POD11sept.htm
<scotty^> I need some help with configure
<scotty^> I'm getting No package 'fontconfig' found
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ToastedHip: gentoo is a distro that when you install, after your done with the install...your greeted with a tty screen and then it's kernel compiling time.  basically that guy just wanted to look cool...truth gentoo isn't that hard after using Ubuntu for a few years and getting comfortable with a terminal
<scotty^> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables FONTCONFIG_CFLAGS
<scotty^> and FONTCONFIG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<scotty^> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<scotty^> I've tried exporting the PGK_CONFIG_PATH  environment variable to /usr/lib and /usr/lib/pkgconfig but I still get the same error.
<scotty^> Can anyone help?
<GrassMonkey> have problems with my graphics card. i did lspci and i can see the card. but its not in system > preferences > Monitors. i need some advice on what todo next
<r00t4rd3d> whats the card
<Ardethian> Is there a good program for Linux that allows me to rearrange my music library (retrieve song names, albums, cover arts etc) ?
<scotty^> GrassMonkey: As far as I know, graphics cards do not show up in System > Preferences > Monitors, only monitors do.
<hidnshadows> anyone need any general troubleshooting?
<scotty^> what problems are you having?
<GrassMonkey> r00t4rd3d, pro ,ptopm at24 i think. its a very old pci card from the 90s. there also stealth video and dimon mutimedia printed on the board as well
<Ardethian> Is there a good program for Linux that allows me to rearrange my music library (retrieve song names, albums, cover arts etc) ?
<scotty^> hidnshadows: yes please
<scotty^> I need some help with configure
<scotty^> I'm getting No package 'fontconfig' found
<scotty^> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables FONTCONFIG_CFLAGS
<hidnshadows> scotty^ and I think you said earlier that you looked for it in the repos, right?
<scotty^> umm, no
<yeats> Ardethian: take a look at this - it helped me: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/313562-weekend-project-spring-clean-your-music-library
<scotty^> I did a search in my filesystem
<Ardethian> thanks yeats :)
<gibran> how can i do the effects here at my desktop? like the cube revolving thing?
<hidnshadows> scotty^ try looking for it in the repos
<scotty^> and tried setting the PGK_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<GrassMonkey> there is a few names on the card: pro motion aT25, Stealth Video 2500 PCI, Diamond Multimedia Systems
<oCean> scotty^: use "apt-cache policy fontconfig" to see if the package "fontconfig" is actually installed
<scotty^> to /usr/lib and to /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<scotty^> but I still get the same error
<oCean> scotty^: if not, do "sudo apt-get install fontconfig"
<GrassMonkey> how can i configure the card or check if the drivers are installed or working
<`marianne`> on my mac, i can take a playlist in itunes and burn it as an mp3 CD, with all the mp3s of that playlist copied to the CD (presumably with the playlist's "track" number prefixed to the filename)... is there any way to do that sort of thing in ubuntu?
<scotty^> Synaptic shows fontconfig 2.8.0-2ubuntu1 as being installed by default.
<tejuu> heyyyo
<arunkumar413> abhishekpathak: the iso image is mounted plz help me to add it to repository
<r00t4rd3d> GrassMonkey, what version of ubuntu ? 10.10 i386 ?
<scotty^> GrassMonkey:  What make and model of card did you say it is?
<tejuu> heyyo please explain the topic clearly
<GrassMonkey> r00t4rd3d, 10.10 i386
<yeats> `marianne`: in rhythmbox, you should be able to right click on a playlist and burn to CD...
<hidnshadows> tejuu I'm not sure I understand
<rww> tejuu: #ubuntu is for technical support with Ubuntu Linux
<`marianne`> thanks yeats, i'll try :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: like this:       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<an0nmat1r> title: Ubuntu Test 2 with compiz and new rendering profile
<an0nmat1r> description: Ubuntu Test 2 with compiz and new rendering profile
<GrassMonkey> scotty^, not sure very old PCI card from the 90s with the following printed on the board: Pro Motion aT24, Stealth Video 2500 PCI and Diamond Multimedia
<rww> fnord http://google.com/
<tejuu> i c tell me the url to know much more about it
<rww> tejuu: http://ubuntu.com/, though based on your hostmask, it looks like you're already using it :)
<ToastedHip> i thought GIMP was invented for Ubuntu. like it was your best buddy. now GIMP is gone? i have it installed but i want better GIMP and that happens by ubuntu realizing gimp is your friends and must be developed on
<tejuu> yea but am  a newbie
<scotty^> I've also just tried exporting /usr/bin but that didn't work either.
<gibran> <Us3r_Unfriendly> yes like that! how? :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: it's called compiz
<hidnshadows> toastedhip amen man
<`marianne`> ew... i tried getting rhythmbox to load the playlist file and it's loading very slowly and in completely the wrong order, bunching tracks by the same artist all together
<scotty^> GrassMonkey: It sounds like you have a Diamond Stealth card.  I think these had NVIDIA chips but I could be wrong - I'll check now.
<yeats> `marianne`: you might try another player?
<tejuu> interesting
<yeats> !players | `marianne`
<ubottu> `marianne`: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rww> ToastedHip: Unfortunately, it had to be removed from the LiveCD because it takes up too much space. You can still install it manually, though.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: terminal:   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<`marianne`> thanks yeats, i'll see if any of them can burn an mp3 CD
<GrassMonkey> scotty^, thanks
<r00t4rd3d> GrassMonkey, pm
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i mounted the iso file in/media/ubuuntustudio10.10. now how to add it to the repository
<`marianne`> rhythmbox doesn't actually seem to have a burn disc option anyway
<r00t4rd3d> GrassMonkey, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36549907/xserver-xorg-video-apm_1.2.2-1_i386.deb
<r00t4rd3d> install that and see what happens
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: what exactly are you trying to install???
<bustedup277> Good morning. Do you need to download the .iso for Ubuntu 10.04.1 to install it with Wubi or does Wubi install the .iso?
<r00t4rd3d> wubi will download it
<r00t4rd3d> you should use 10.10
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i'm not trying to install. i'm trying to add ubuntustudio repository which  is  in iso image format
<bustedup277> But Wubi says that it's download 10.04, so I don't think I can change that.
<hidnshadows> bustedup277 think twice about using wubi though, just make sure that it's really what you want
<GrassMonkey> r00t4rd3d, what is it? the most important thing for me is understand the proccess on how to fix the problem rather. could you expline a lil about what this is and how you came to this conclusion
<bustedup277> Why should I think twice?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: but why are you trying to add their repo?????
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: all the packages they have, we have in are repos
<r00t4rd3d> I googled the jumble of numbers about your video card +ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *our
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i want to install the packages of ubuntu studio
<bustedup277> Doesn't Wubi leave Windows 7 as your default OS and still leaves your files so nothing gets lost?
<r00t4rd3d> and that got me here : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/apm.4.html
<hidnshadows> bustedup277 is there any specific reason that you're want to run it from inside the windows environment?
<scotty^> OK, looks like most of the Diamond Stealth cards used S3 chips, although a few used other chips like Tseng Labs and Rendition Verite.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: why don't you just either install the packages you want or just install Ubuntu stucdio?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *studio   ...sorry my cat is in my face now
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: my net connection is a dialup connection
<rww> bustedup277: Yes, but running Ubuntu inside Wubi is more fragile than running it in its own space, because if anything goes wonky with either Ubuntu or Windows, Ubuntu breaks.
<bustedup277> Hmm
<hidnshadows> bustedup277 it's your choice really, just BACK YOUR STUFF UP
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: and...?
<bustedup277> Someone recommended it to my though, because whenever I tried to install it with a USB it would just freeze.
<bustedup277> :/
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i already i have too many OS along side 10.10
<bustedup277> Wait, so could Wubi with Ubuntu mess up my whole computer or just Ubuntu?
<www> How do I prevent "Desktop" folder from regenerating?
<r00t4rd3d> u dont you need it
<hidnshadows> www why would you want to, jsut wondering
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: your not making -any- sence to me
<yeats> bustedup277: as long as you back up, all should be fine
<yeats> bustedup277: 10.04 is fine, btw - it's supported until 2013
<bustedup277> ok
<adz_> is it youbuntu or oobuntu?
<www> hidnshadows: I don't use desktop per se so the directory is useless (sorry for my wrighting - hven't got the time to config irssi).
<hidnshadows> adz_ depends on your nationality, I always say oobuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> arunkumar413: delete ubuntu and install ubuntu studio or just look in the repos:    sudo apt-cache serach ubuntustudio    <----way easier
<ToastedHip> i say you-buntu
<gibran> <Us3r_Unfriendly> theres a prompt after the python installed what do i type?
<adz_> hidnshadows: what the native would pronounce it overrules. ;)
<hidnshadows> www the desktop folder needs to exist. You can hide it I guess if it's annoying, and if you have OCD
<bustedup277> adz_: Wikipedia says to pronounce it "oobuntu".
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: y            for yes
<adz_> bustedup277: that's what i thought. but the native sound is probably no available in englihs phonetics
<www> hidnshadows: How do hide it? What is OCD?
<arunkumar413> Us3r_Unfriendly: i just want to add the iso image of ubuntustudio to my repos. i mounted the iso image. just tell me how to add now. my net connection is very slow.i cant download the ubuntustudio packpages and i dont want to install ubuntu studio as a separate OS as i already have too many  OS along side ubuntu 10.10.
<hidnshadows> adz_ and wikipedia is right 95.237% of the time. Axctually I read that on wikipedia
<scotty^> GrassMonkey:  try the suggestion from r00t4rd3d and if that doesn't work try using Synaptic Package Manager to install the xserver-xorg-video-s3virge, xserver-xorg-video-s3 and xserver-xorg-video-savage packages
<gibran> <Us3r_Unfriendly> already typed it, then theres a prompt
<r00t4rd3d> ocd is obsessive compulsive disorder
<hidnshadows> www not sure, and it's obsessive-compulsive disorder. Basically everything has to be the same way
<ay_> hey
<www> r00t4rd3d: thanks for expaining.
<adz_> hidnshadows: too sad they have to appeal to the mass for money. sometimes i wish i were abdula bin abdula aziz and make the right choice of my money ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: for both ccsm and the extra packages?
<ay_> why alsaconf command doesnt work in ubuntu
<ay_> i want to configure alsa because there is no sound
<gibran> yes
<www> So does anyone knows how to "hide" the desktop folder?
<r00t4rd3d> ay_, try running alsamixer in a term
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: better yet just open up Ubuntu Software Center and search for compiz....add the extra and "ccsm"
<gibran> <Us3r_Unfriendly> already typed i. Y for yes. then theres this prompt after processing triggers for python-central...
<yeats> arunkumar413: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4694/how-to-use-a-iso-image-as-a-cd-rom-repository
<adz_> compiz is a waste. no flame. no. no. no. no. no
<gibran> ohoh ok
<ay_> r00t4rd3d,  everything looks good
<ay_> r00t4rd3d,  but there is no sound
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: compiz is not completely a waste...looks sweet on my rig
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: and i'm all command line
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: that means you are too young. ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it's just for show
<hidnshadows> BRB, if it's life-threatening or free pizza I give you permission to PM me
<ay_> what is the matter
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: lol sure I guess
<ay_> this makes desktop beautiful
<ay_> compiz makes desktop cool :D
<scotty^> hidnshadows:  Any other ideas?
<ChefBaggins> ay_, +1
<scotty^> Synaptic shows fontconfig 2.8.0-2ubuntu1 as being installed by default.
<adz_> cute, but useless
<sjuxax> Hello. Can I apt-get install alternate-installer? I am using the desktop CD but VNC is going really, really slow for some reason and I would prefer to install over SSH
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: but let me ask you this...if compiz is a complete waste of time...why are you using ubuntu?  I mean it's about using something unique in it's own way.  you could aways go arch or gentoo
<yeats> sjuxax: you have to download the .iso file - no way to apt-get
<Us3r_Unfriendly> and I have compiz in arch too
<gobbe> sjuxax: you can get alternative installer iso and boot from it
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: i am not using ubuntu, but definitely debian. i am running knoppix.
<gobbe> sjuxax: i dont really get what vnc has to do with installer?=
<sjuxax> I can't boot from the ISO because I am trying to install remotely, so I can't place the media.
<gobbe> sjuxax: so how do you boot?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: debian is a good one too if you want to stay with apt-get
<sjuxax> I suggest making the alternate installer an installable package, I don't see any point in not doing that
<hidnshadows> scotty^ unfortunately no, make sure that you have it spelled correctly is all
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: i guss i have this weird good chemistry with lone-man's distro of linux, i started out with slackware in 1995
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: i guess than your a old man
<sjuxax> It's already booted, I set up SSH and VNC on it, and want the install completed before I shut it down
<scotty^> ok, thanks
<gobbe> sjuxax: aah, that's not possible
<hidnshadows> scotty^, sorry mate
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: not old. but not young any more ;)
<juniour> he y any command to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<ay_> anyone experience with freebsd
<ay_> juniour,  update-manager -d
<gobbe> ay_: #freebsd
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: i my early years, i run xdaliclock all the time with my desktop changes shape with seconds. ;)
<ay_> juniour,  and you can see a warning new version is available
<sjuxax> gobbe: Not possible to complete the install remotely? I don't really mean "totally completed", if there's your little welcome/config screen or finishing up afterward that's fine. I just want to get most of the install done remotely so I can be in and out when I get on-site tomorrow.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: well slackware was designed in '91 so that's old
<gobbe> sjuxax: yes, but you cannot run alternative-installer from desktop
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: i got my first pc in 95, so.
<user24432> test
<PalmBalm|Slide> mmm
<user24432> ping
<PalmBalm|Slide> my router is amikrotik and supports bootp in the dhcp server, all I have to do is provide a file
<user24432> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<r00t4rd3d> xdaliclock is still available in the repos :D
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: $2000 packard-bell pentium 75 with no monitor ;)
<oCean> Us3r_Unfriendly: adz_ use the #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat please
<PalmBalm|Slide> would be nice to have a linux pxe server running at all times
<sjuxax> gobbe: Yes, that's unfortunate. It'd be much nicer if the alternate installer were included.
<adz_> oCean: ok.
<gobbe> sjuxax: well it's quite impossible because source media is totally different there
<gobbe> sjuxax: if you compare it to "live" desktop
<adz_> oCean: but this forum feels warmer. ;)
<temal> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> adz_: never mind him
<Us3r_Unfriendly> he didn't read the whole thing adz_
<r00t4rd3d> I was wondering who he was
<adz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: no biggie, don't mention it
<sjuxax> gobbe: Hmm, well, I'm not very familiar with the internals, but I don't see why a text installer and a "live" environment can't co-exist
<sjuxax> The live environment isn't the thing installed afaik
<galaxyAbstractor> hey
<sjuxax> i.e., the environment with alterations made on the live session
<juniour> ay_ when i am updating i am not getting sprrd y?
<temal> i'm searching for a way to connect to a wlan without the nm-applet. want to use i3 as wm and got no toolbar ...
<juniour> ay_ sr speed
<gobbe> sjuxax: no, but alternative installer includes much more and it's impossible to fit them both on cd
<galaxyAbstractor> Can I extend my ubuntu partition in ubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> just message me instead...some ppl get real upset reading about other things in this chat that aren't diehard ubuntu conversation...I just wish these ppl were more helpful and not like those types of ops out there
<temal> is there a tool for with cli-only?
<gobbe> galaxyAbstractor: if it's lvm partition then you can
<galaxyAbstractor> lvm?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> temal: what are you looking for exactly?
<oCean> Us3r_Unfriendly: just abide by the channel rules please
<sjuxax> gobbe: Right, but you can include that actual installation program, right? Why does the curses installer take so much more space? Even if we install the normal live packages, the installation program should work OK.
<sacarlson> sjuxax: maybe in the furture just make a remastersys of what you really want on your remote system and send them the iso for that to boot
<temal> want to connect to wifi' from the shell
<temal> without X
<gobbe> sjuxax: because method is not same for graphical
<juniour> hey when i am upgrading or downloading packeges from ubuntu i do not get the speed y ? any ans
<Dr_Willis> temal:  you can use the carious ifconfg/ iwconfig tools.
<temal> man, didn't thought about that. thanks a lot ;)
<juniour>  hey when i am upgrading or downloading packeges from ubuntu i  do not get the speed y ? any ans
<gobbe> galaxyAbstractor: does sudo lvs say anything?
<gobbe> !patient | juniour
<sjuxax> I don't really understand a good reason still, but OK, I can discuss that later I guess
<abhishekpathak> juniour, add the servers closest to you geographically
<yeats> juniour: you can change your default mirror in your software sources
<juniour> how
<gibran> <Us3r_Unfriendly> already have it. but how do i get it to work?
<juniour> ?
<juniour>  to do it
<juniour>  pls explainn
<juniour> ?
<FloodBot3> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> k
<loser149> I want to buy an external 3TB hard drive and connect it via USB for backup purposes. does Ubuntu have similar problems accessing drives > 2 TB, as Windows does?
<abhishekpathak> juniour, synaptic preferences
<gobbe> loser149: no
<sjuxax> I am installing on an older machine and the environment and installer is really slow -- should I use Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu? I needed the live environment but I may just take the alternate CD and install from that so that I can get something there.
<galaxyAbstractor> gobbe, I'm not on ubuntu right now, I'm just asking because I have shrinked my windows partition because it was too large, and I want to extend that space to my backup partition, but the ubuntu partition is between the unallocated space and the backup partition
<abhishekpathak> sjuxax,  you can tru xubuntu or lubuntu
<sjuxax> but now I am done with the live part and just trying to install; this isn't working very well, however
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: right click desktop and go to change background > visual effects and enable the extra box
<sjuxax> Will GNOME run just as poorly from the disk? Not sure what to make of that. metacity crashes, etc.
<abhishekpathak> sjuxax,  have patience , its a one time thing :)
<juniour> abhishekpatha i am not getting u exp step by step pls
<loser149> gobbe: how do you know? I thought it was more a hardware issue with HBAs and such?
<sacarlson> sjuxax: there are total automated install methods that might make things run smother
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  default ubuntu comes with gnome as the desktop environment
<galaxyAbstractor> so I was thinking of making that unallocated space my backup partition, then remove the current backup partition and extend my ubuntu partition with that space, because I only got like 2GB left on the ubuntu partition
<sjuxax> abhishekpathak: I don't even get as far as the actual installation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: then go to system>preferences>compizconfig-setting-manager
<abhishekpathak> there are other variations
<pilulap> Hi all. I'm a new linux user (and using ubuntu). I want to install jmol which is a java applet but there are no informations about that on ubuntu forum. There is some command line to install a debian package from a new repo but it seems not to work with ubuntu: http://wiki.jmol.org/index.php/Debian
<sjuxax> I just wish that alternate installer came on live cd. Then, when this was going slowly, I could have just canned the whole VNC thing and done it all over SSH, which is working fine
<abhishekpathak> xubuntu uses xfce and lubuntu uses lxde which are faster and minimal resource hungry
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gibran: or "ALT F2" and type in ccsm
<asker> hi there
<juniour> abhishekpatha i am using 10.04
<abhishekpathak> sjuxax,  can you explain your problem in detail
<sjuxax> but VNC has much heavier requirements, the pipes at both ends aren't very thick, and VNC seems to be really slow running out of the already-crammed RAM and CD.
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  yes xubuntu and lubuntu also have the same version numbers
<sacarlson> sjuxax: if your already able to ssh into it there are also methods to install from that point,  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !it | Djrazer1988
<ubottu> Djrazer1988: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sjuxax> My problem is that I can't do anything because there is no way to get a non-graphical installer on the Live CD.
<juniour> abhishekpatha how to change
<asker> anybody knows wich font is used by the xterm console? this font is like Sun console font :) i try to rememeber his name, but oops
<galaxyAbstractor> currently the partitions are placed like this: http://pixomania.net/pics/5hkb6a.png
<juniour> i am getting 15kb/s speed
<juniour> not more than that
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  you can search for xubuntu and download the live cd there
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  i am afraid speed is another issue
<galaxyAbstractor> or would it be easier to just remove the ubuntu partition, and fix the partitions correctly this time, then reinstall ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> asker:  you mean the 'console' or the 'xterm' program?
<adz_> asker: been using 10x20: xterm -fn 10x20
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  i am advising you regarding a lightweight and fast environment
<adz_> asker: big, very big. ;)
<juniour> but when i am doing youtube i am getting excellent speed
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  speed depends on entirely different factors
<abhishekpathak> sjuxax,  why do you want a non graphical installer?
<juniour> y am i getting low speed?
<abhishekpathak> juniour,  download speed will depend on the mirrors
<rtoo> wubi forgot to configure grub for the ubuntu root.disk . I am familiar with grub booting kernel from a regular partition but what does the cofig supposed to look like for booting from a root.disk that is stored on NTFS?
<abhishekpathak> if you are getting high speed means speed at your end is okay
<juniour> with other sites it fine
<abhishekpathak> the mirror is not giving good speed
<abhishekpathak> yes
<asker> xterm
<abhishekpathak> try changing the mirror list
<rtoo> what do I set for root, and how do I mount a loop device?
<juniour> how to change that
<loser149> I want to buy an external 3TB hard drive and connect it via USB for backup purposes. does Ubuntu have similar problems accessing drives > 2 TB, as Windows does?
<asker> Dr_Willis, when i starts xterm i see this font )
<mylisto> I have a logitech usb headset that is super quiet...
<abhishekpathak> its in system, preferences, synaptic
<rtoo> loser149: its mostly a filesystem limitation. linux uses ext filesystem usually
<abhishekpathak> inside synaptic you click on preferences
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rtoo: sudo mount -o loop
<scotty^> pilulap: Does it have to be jmol?  The ubuntu repositories have rasmol, avogadro, pymol, and gdis.
<gobbe> loser149: no, again
<asker> whats code name of 10.10 ubuntu?
<loser149> gobbe: you didn't answer my follow up question.
<rtoo> Us3r_Unfriendly: in grub?
<xD> loser149: No, EXT4 supports more than 2TB, check it in wikipedia
<Us3r_Unfriendly> asker: maverick
<abhishekpathak> asker,  its maverick meerkat
<asker> 10x
<loser149> xD, rtoo: okay, thanks
<Walex> loser149: that is a bad idea.
<gobbe> loser149: i didn't have time yet, i know because i have several machines with over 2TB filesystems
<xD> loser149: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<loser149> Walex: what is?
<mylisto> is there any terminal command that I can use to find out the model of my usb headset?
<Walex> loser149: 3TBG drive and especially via USB, as there are likely to be lots of bugs, never mind the speed.
<gobbe> mylisto: lshw might give it
<xD> mylisto: 'lsusb' may get some info
<rtoo> mylisto: lsmod -v
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rtoo: no not in grub...have you looked at mounting /dev/loop0 to your grub?
<loser149> Walex: bugs? Software bugs in Ubuntu?
<abhishekpathak> mylisto,  try lspci --help
<gobbe> loser149: and most of the 3TB externals are actually raid0 with 1.5T disks
<Walex> loser149: in he firmware for the USB chipsets for example.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mylisto: sudo lshw should work too i believe
<Walex> loser149: be realistic -- don't expect everything to work just like that.
<rtoo> Us3r_Unfriendly: I have no idea how this works in grub. what should I google? 'booting from loop0 in grub'?
<scotty^> There is also Viewmol
<loser149> Walex: well, actually it is an internal HDD, I just use it as an external without an ICY box, because of heating issues.
<sacarlson> sjuxax: you can install just with the ssh access you now have with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<Walex> loser149: also consider the time to 'fsck' a 3TB hard drive. It is a problem with everything.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rtoo: are you trying to add a loop dev to your grub list?
<scotty^> and xmakemol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rtoo: open up USC and look for "startup manager"
<Walex> loser149: unless your PC box is very small and has poor airflow a hard disk should never have heat issues, they only draw 10-15W...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rtoo: gui for editing grub for what your trying to do
<scotty^> and a few others
<Walex> loser149: also note that you have to use a non-PCDOS partitioning scheme
<mylisto> so I found the this number (046d:0a0c) for my logitech headset
<sjuxax> thanks sacarlson, but I gave up and shut it down for now. The GUI installer said it was erasing a disk though I never asked it too. It was stalled with kernel oopses in the details box, luckily it looks like the other content on that disk is intact
<sjuxax> *to
<mylisto> isn't there a page that shows all of those numbers?
<sacarlson> sjuxax: ok
<loser149> Walex: I meant, I'm looking for an external HDD for backup, but I buy internal HDDs instead and just use them as externals. they don't heat up as much if they don't have a box around them :)
<loser149> Walex: I have had bad experiences with icy boxes.
<rtoo> Us3r_Unfriendly: the windows ubuntu installer installed ubunto to a root.disk file to the windows partition, added an entry to NTLDR, added grub but forgot to configure grub for booting the root disk
<kuttans> hello everybody,
<zmitya> hi... how do I disable that stupid "auto dhcp" connection in the network-manager ?
<Israfel> I'm having an issue setting a custom icon for a launcher. I moved it to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps and changed the owner to root, but that still didn't fix it.. It's a 48x48 PNG icon.. is there something I'm missing?
<loser149> Walex: is there any other solution you'd recommend if one needs at least 3 TB of space?
<kuttans> im having a samsung corby pro.  Was using it for 3g net connection.  Ubuntu initially see it as a USB image interface and after some time identify it as a modem, but this is getting intermittant
<kleopatra> Hi, how can i find out what opengl version will be supported by my system?
<sacarlson> zmitya: got to network-manager and select manual
<zmitya> sacarlson: thx
<sacarlson> zmitya: or you can do as I do and just stop it
<kuttans> and after once disconnected i need to reconnect the mobile physically with usb.  Anyone having a workaround to make it identify as a modem
<scotty^> mylisto: It seems to be a Logitech, ClearChat Comfort USB headset
<Walex> loser149: 3TB are not for casual users and for reliable applications one would need careful testing and perhaps wait 6m-1y for all the issues to be found and sorted out.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rtoo: I think this would be easier:          http://everyjoe.com/technology/adding-other-operating-systems-to-grub/?utm_source=everyjoe&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=b5hubs_migration
<ubuntu-tian> i need help,who can help me?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu-tian: depends on your question
<mylisto> thanks scotty6:
<gobbe> ubuntu-tian: ask the question first
<kuttans> ask the question first ubuntu-tian....
<mylisto> er
<mylisto> thanks scotty^:
<GrassMonkey> j
<Walex> loser149: if you are are a sysadm and are willing to do testing I would consider eSATA (never USB), GPT partitions and JFS or XFS filesystems
<Israfel> it's a cool little icon for chrome, but I can't set the launcher to use this icon: http://www.softicons.com/download/internet-icons/google-chrome-icons-by-ever/png/48/Google%20Black.png
<ubuntu-tian> why my linux kerinel start up and stay "booting the kernel"
<kuttans> mobile phone as 3g modem >> how to modprobe
<adz_> ubuntu-tian: boottrapper booting the kernel
<Israfel> Anybody able to help?
<kuttans> hmmm ubuntu-tian google from grub options and make it more verbose
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuntu-tian: maybe you should update the system
<ubuntu-tian> i use u-boot boot my embed
<kuttans> ubuntu-tian: by that way you can give the folks in room more options and specifics
<adz_> it's good to see linux is getting ever more pupular with ubuntu. this is good.
<kuttans> then u must be looking for u-boot options to make it verbose.  bcoz the kernel may stop at booting for number of reasons
<adz_> but ubuntu is desktop oriented, which exactly the market linux needs.
<adz_> bye
<grelle> how come 'cfdisk' doesn't recognize my main ext4 partition or the swap partition? The disk shows up as "Free Space"
<kuttans> grelle check with gparted
<abhishekpathak> ubuntu-tian,  what is your roblem?
<fudynz> hi all
<grelle> kuttans: I'm running Ubuntu Server
<grelle> kuttans: so no graphical interface right now
<Dr_Willis> grelle:  if you just partioned the disk. itz possible itz still using the old partition table. untill you reboot.
<GrassMonkey> when i run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" nothing happends. the command get run with no return errors and i am back in the terminal waiting for another commanded to be types in. any ideas? i using 10.10
<ubuntu-tian> my s3c2410 board can't start up when i use linux 2.6.35,
<gobbe> grelle: what about fdisk?
<fudynz> i just install ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop, its don't detect wifi. :-(
<kuttans> oh ok.....try fdisk with switches...probably
<grelle> I've installed ubuntu on it. And It's currently mounted on /
<grelle> fdisk works
<grelle> i.e. 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' outputs the correct partition tables
<gobbe> grelle: and cfdisk doesn't?
<grelle> but how come cfdisk doesn't??
<kuttans> fudynz: wats the make of the laptop...basically ubuntu automatically identify the wifi interfaces, but broadcom is having some legacy drivers i guess
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fudynz: install "Ndisgtk" from USC
<grelle> gobbe: correct
<mylisto> for some reason the sound coming threw my logitech headset is super quiet - any ideas?
<fudynz> kuttans: Acer Nplify
<fudynz> us3r_Unfriendly: where i can get it?
<kuttans> try to do a lsusb fudynz and chek out whether the hardware was identified
<kuttans> fudynz: go to the system log files and check for the wifi interface detection , you will get some hints there
<fudynz> kuttans: how?
<abhishekpathak> grelle,  are you sure you have them partitioned and formatted
<kuttans> type lsusb in the command line fudynz
<Guest31418> i just bought the fluendo dvd package... do i need to buy it again if i reinstall?
<kuttans> or there is tha log file viewer in the system administration option
<fudynz> kuttans: in the terminal?
<kuttans> yeah
<grelle> abhishekpathak: Yes. Ubuntu Server is installed on the device. It is mounted as the root filesystem
<kuttans> hey anyone mobile as a 3g modem
<grelle> abhishekpathak: mount outputs: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Israfel> Anyone know why custom icons don't work?
<grelle> abhishekpathak: fdisk -l /dev/sda outputs: /dev/sda1   *           1       18663   149903360   83  Linux
<grelle> abhishekpathak: but 'cfdisk' lists the device as Free Space
<mylisto> for some reason the sound coming threw my logitech headset is super quiet - any ideas?
<Guest31418> what happens to the software that i buy in the software center? id it in my ubuntu one account where i can reinstall it with out having to buy it again?
<gobbe> Israfel: don't work how?
<abhishekpathak> mylisto, on the terminal write sudo alsaconfig
<kuttans> grelle: i think cfdisk i having a problem if the disk is in use
<mattyh88> hi, i'm using ubuntu server Ed. 10.10. and would like to use third level keys. how can i configure these in the server edition? thx.
<Israfel> gobbe, I downloaded a 48x48 icon and selected it from the launcher properties, but it disappears and never shows it.
<fudynz> us3r_unfriendly: where i can do it?
<mylisto> abhishekpathak: command not found
<gobbe> mattyh88: 3rd level keys?
<abhishekpathak> mylisto, sorry that was alsaconf
<Israfel> gobbe, This icon: http://www.softicons.com/download/internet-icons/google-chrome-icons-by-ever/png/48/Google%20Black.png
<mattyh88> gobbe: yeh .. with the right alt button (Alt Gr)
<mylisto> abhishekpathak: command not found
<gobbe> mattyh88: what is 3rd level key
<grelle> kuttans: Allright. I don't know if I can trust it for my other drives now, though... :-)
<Israfel> gobbe, I have 2 launchers for Chromium, one regular, one incognito, the new launcher works, but I wanted a different icon so i could tell the two apart.
<mattyh88> gobbe: in belgium we have keys on our keyboard with 3 diff. characters on it
<zosky> hi yall
<kuttans> grelle: i will check the man page and come back to you
<fudynz> kuttans: i just done it in the terminal, what next?
<gobbe> mattyh88: aah, you mean keybaord key :)
<mattyh88> gobbe: yes indeed haha :p
<mylisto> abhishekpathak: what package do I have to install to be able to run alsaconfg
<gobbe> mattyh88: have you selected correct keyboard during setup?
<mattyh88> yes, the belgian azerty keyboard :)
<mattyh88> gobbe: works like a charm except for the 3rd level
<gobbe> Israfel: how did you try install icon?
<grelle> kuttans: I did browse through the man page. couldn't find anything about partition tables not accessible on mounted devices
<shaggy2> hey got a question, might be the wrong place to ask, but I have password protect the cgi-bin derectory using .htaccess, I have 2 domains pointing to it, I would like to be able to set it so if the user on www.domain.com logged in via www.domain.net he would be rejected, but if he logged in via www.domain.com he would be allowed. is that posible using .htaaccess
<jufer>     return _setlocale(category, locale)
<jufer> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<abhishekpathak> just go to terminal and type sudo alsaconf
<zosky> using the wiki i've figured out how to map my mouse buttons currently (xinput set-button-map 10 1 2 0 3 8 9 4 5) ... how do i make this permanent. "set-button-map 10 1 2 0 3 8 9 4 5" in ~/.xinput (doesn't sound right)?
<kuttans> it talks about geometry and if it not able to read that because of some reasons it may not show you the correct data .
<abhishekpathak> see where there gets you and come back
<Israfel> gobbe, install icon? I moved it to /usr/shared/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps and changed the group and owner to root. It should be like every other icon in that folder now.
<kuttans> there is a switch to avoid it, but that wont read it at all
<gobbe> Israfel: yep. and then?
<gobbe> Israfel: did you select it for app?
<grelle> kuttans: By the way. 'parted' also works as expected
<mylisto> I did
<mylisto> it said command not found
<Israfel> gobbe, i opened the Launcher Properties and browsed to the icon in the list.
<kuttans> how to do a modprobe 3g gsm mobile modem usb connected
<kuttans> well then settle for it unless you have any compelling reason to have a curses based app
<Israfel> gobbe, As soon as I open the icon, it reverts back to the springboard icon.
<abhishekpathak> ohzie, you typed "alsaconf" didn't you?
<gobbe> Israfel: so you select it by open, and it reverts?
<Israfel> gobbe, Does it have to have some special coding behind the .png file?
<Israfel> gobbe, As if I never selected it.
<mylisto> I typed sudo alsaconf
<abhishekpathak> okay..let me check..actually i am on arch
<gobbe> Israfel: hmmh. let my try
<scotty^> Israfel: I've noticed when installing some packages that near the end it says something about processing/updating triggers for hicolor-icon-theme.  I'm not sure how to launch that manually though.
<blink> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs29/f/2008/167/a/e/15_06_2008_by_HannaPai.png
<blink> how can i install the "Run Program" thing on my desktop?
<mrsemaine> mrsemaine
<grelle> kuttans: wait a second. This command lists the partition as free space: "cfdisk /dev/sda1". But the command "cfidsk /dev/sda" says: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<scotty^> blink:  Press Alt-F2
<abhishekpathak> mylisto,  what version of ubuntu you are using?
<fudynz> us3r_unfriendly: wht is USC?
<kuttans> no grelle you dont do a fdisk on /dev/sda1
<bluenemo> how can i check if my ubuntu version is 32 or 64 bit?
<grelle> kuttans: so I was wrong before when I said the cfdisk lists the whole device as free space.
<kuttans> you always do fdisk on the whole hard disk not on the partition
<firefly> hello everyone
<grelle> kuttans: right. i mistyped
<gibran> <Us3r_Unfriendly> how do i change my desktop to default again?
<blink> I have tint2 installed. is there some kind of configurations to mount it on desktop in a similar way to conky?
<grelle> kuttans: But something is still weird
<prince12> hello all how can i download ubuntu 10.10 because it is very big in size
<scotty^> bluenemo:  Just open a terminal and type uname -srm
<shaggy2> hey got a question, might be the wrong place to ask, but I have password protect the cgi-bin derectory using .htaccess, I have 2 domains pointing to it, I would like to be able to set it so if the user on www.domain.com logged in via www.domain.net he would be rejected, but if he logged in via www.domain.com he would be allowed. is that posible using .htaaccess
<grelle> kuttans: the "partition ends in the final cylinder" error seems strange. is that a legacy thing?
<gibran> got it
<prince12> my cuurent operating system is windows xp
<bluenemo> scotty^, thank
<wyclif> prince12: so sorry =(
<fudynz> what is USC?
<kuttans> you mean to say when you use cfdisk /dev/sda it gives this error?
<mylisto> abhishekpathak: lucid
<xD> !download | prince12
<ubottu> prince12: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<grelle> kuttans: right. 'cfdisk /dev/sda' gives the FATAL ERROR
<grelle> kuttans: but 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' outputs the correct partition table
<mylisto> this is driving me nuts
<abhishekpathak> mylisto,  okay give me a second to google
<wyclif> prince12 every time some uses Windows as their OS, a kitten dies.
<ibm> bonjour
<jufer> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<jufer> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<jufer> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<jufer> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<jufer> LANGUAGE=zh_CN:zh
<FloodBot2> jufer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scotty^> mylisto: Open a terminal and type amixer
<jufer> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<jufer> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<grelle> kuttans: Maybe I should just forget about cfdisk and use 'parted' or 'fdisk' to do all the work. :-)
<luciano> salve, da 6 mesi utilizzo ubuntu con soddisfazione, ma ora non riesco più a spegnere il computer come posso rimediare?
<kuttans> ok that means the geometry needed by cfdisk is not available correctly
<jufer> jhj
<kuttans> so its better to forget and use parted or fdisk
<shaggy2> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<grelle> kuttans: right, thanks
<prince12> wait a while please!
<mattyh88> is there someone here who can help me with configuring 3rd level keyboard keys in the server edition 10.10? thx ;)
<bustedup277>  Is there a difference between Ubuntu Netbook and Ubuntu Desktop?
<rumpe2> bustedup277, yes ... the desktop
<kuttans> bustedup277 : yes
<bustedup277> :/
<bustedup277> What is the difference?
<bustedup277> Can you install Ubuntu Desktop on a netbook?
<kuttans> simply you can do but you gonna use a lotta resources without any reason
<scotty^> mylisto: then look for non-mic values that are at a low or 0 %
<rumpe2> bustedup277, if your netbook don't have 3D-acceleration, it's the same
<abhishekpathak> mylisto,  check if sudo alsamixer works
<bustedup277> Alright.
<prince12>  thank you do you like windows you all?
<wyclif> bustedup277: Ubuntu Netbook has the new Unity interface, which makes netbook Ubuntu more friendly from the UI perspective
<abhishekpathak> prince12, i have no problems with windows, apart from its inefficiency
<prince12> yes do you play games?
<shaggy2> if every windows install kills a kitty then lucky I don't like cats
<shaggy2> lol
<shaggy2> but ubuntu ftw still
<ResQue> i am using one of the virtual terminals with no GUI and the command i am using is returning to many results. how can i page the results. kinda like the more or less command does with text files
<wyclif> !ping | prince12
<ubottu> prince12: ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
 * ede_ Ping | Could not be resolved to an IP address
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  command  | less
<abhishekpathak> prince12, not really
<ResQue> Dr_Willis i see. you have to use te pipe  i was using >> silly me
<hzroot> threewords.me/ubuntu
<Rypervenche> prince12: Minecraft ftw!
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  s o you made a file called more, or less
<prince12> do you have played age of empires 3?
<wyclif> Rypervenche: prince12: Minecraft is a fave
<ResQue> Dr_Willis i guess i did lol
<wyclif> installed curl
<abhishekpathak> prince12, what is your point?
<wyclif> l
<abhishekpathak> mylisto,  check if sudo alsamixer works
<mylisto> damn network
<shaggy2> hey got a question, might be the wrong place to ask, but I have password protect the cgi-bin derectory using .htaccess, I have 2 domains pointing to it, I would like to be able to set it so if the user on www.domain.com logged in via www.domain.net he would be rejected, but if he logged in via www.domain.com he would be allowed. is that posible using .htaaccess. please can anyone point me to
<shaggy2> were I can find this
<FloodBot2> shaggy2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> yep it does
<mylisto> brb grabbing a smoke
<abhishekpathak> sure
<wyclif> At least I have chicken
<kevin_> hi r00t4rd3d
<r00t4rd3d> hi
<mylisto> ok bacl
<mylisto> back
<wyclif> mylisto: that was like the quickest break ever
<abhishekpathak> mylisto, yeah so alsamixer works?
<abhishekpathak> wyclif, lol
<mylisto> yeah alsamixer works
<kevin_> i'm trying to hang out in here with the hope that i'll learn something
<r00t4rd3d> heh you will
<abhishekpathak> mylisto, good, now go in there and adjust the volume settings
<wyclif> !justask | kevin_
<abhishekpathak> up arrow down arrow
<ubottu> kevin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhishekpathak> side arrow will take you to the next channel
<r00t4rd3d> dont know why he did that to you kevin_
<abhishekpathak> and m will mute/umute toggle it
<mylisto> brb
<ubuntu-visitor5> can anybody help me restore grub from a live cd?
<mylisto> that didn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> kasian:  boot live cd,.. mount installed system -> command similer to -->
<Dr_Willis> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
 * Mkaysi is away: I am not here right now...
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | kasian
<ubottu> kasian: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Eryn_1983_FL> is it bad when there are hundreds of  inodes that are the  wrong number?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am running fsck  on one of my drives..
<Eryn_1983_FL> it  says its  fixing it but is that the truth can it do that ?
<GrassMonkey> any ideas why this command just returns me right back to the terminal with no error. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<Dr_Willis> GrassMonkey:  thats the old obsolete way to reconfigure  the xorg.conf i belive
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<GrassMonkey> Dr_Willis, i see. i didnt know that. how should i do it on 10.10
<al_nz1> if I want to make things (SSH)  more secure and use certificates, the only drawback I can see is that it will limit which computers I can access the remote system from. Is there a way around this? Can you store the certificate on a usb key for use from any PC?
<stealthc> anybody have any thoughts how cp -p can fail to copy something from a terminal?
<Rypervenche> Ever since upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 my gnome-panel doesn't start up correctly about 90% of the time. I always have to "killall gnome-panel" in order to see it properly. Is there anyway I can fix it so it starts up correctly each time?
<gobbe> stealthc: what kind of error do you get?
<RippleEffect> Hi
<GrassMonkey> i am having problems with my graphics card to being found by x11. how should i reconfig it?
<RippleEffect> I am using an LVM and the system says that my root partition is full.  I can't do anything anymore. Not even mount other drives.
<RippleEffect> Who can help?
<Dr_Willis> kasian:  keep it in the channel.. and the command you are using is not the same as the one im using. I mount the location. and give the /dev/XX type name
<Dr_Willis> kasian: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/MountYoutDriveHeret  /dev/sda --recheck
<norbert_> hi Ubuntu fans
<norbert_> I'm trying to create a virtual HD under VirtualBox, and it gets stuck at 0% :(
<norbert_> tried running it as root
<norbert_> and changing the directory where the image would be stored
<norbert_> but nothing works: 0% done, and if I look at the image, it remains 0 bytes
<norbert_> :((
<norbert_> help? :/
<azizLIGHTS> hi is there any software to perform actions like clicking?
<azizLIGHTS> like macros
<norbert_> yes, azizLIGHTS
<norbert_> xdotool
<azizLIGHTS> click at x,y position at 10pm
<norbert_> works awesomely
<azizLIGHTS> is it gui based or?
<norbert_> console
<norbert_> in bash, first do: windowid=`xdotool search --title "..."`
<norbert_> where ... is the title of the window you want to perform actions on
<norbert_> then do: xdotool windowactivate $windowid
<norbert_> and then, for example: xdotool key space
 * azizLIGHTS takes notes
<norbert_> that'll send a space to that window with title ...
<norbert_> it can do mouse actions, keyboard actions, lots of cool stuff
<Israfel> gobbe, No luck? I haven't found anything in a while.
<Rypervenche> Ever since upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 my gnome-panel doesn't start up correctly about 90% of the time. I always have to "killall gnome-panel" in order to see it properly. Is there anyway I can fix it so it starts up correctly each time?
<langvann> norbert_: Try running virtualbox from a console and see if you get any errors while creating the vHD
<Dr_Willis> Rypervenche:  you could reset the panel to defaults
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<norbert_> langvann: will do
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Rypervenche> Dr_Willis: What exactly does that do? Will I have to reset all of the applications?
<spicemaster> how can i install ubuntu in usb flash drive sir ?
<norbert_> langvann: no errors showing up, too bad...
<azizLIGHTS> thanks norbert_ gonna experiment with it now
<spicemaster> what is bug ?
<norbert_> azizLIGHTS: have fun
<spicemaster> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<spicemaster> norbert_, how can i install ubuntu from Pen Drive ?
<robert__> siema :)
<langvann> norbert_: Try something like virtualbox -vvv or something, see if virtualbox can be run with arguments, and then put on high loglevel so that it will printout errors to you.
<robert__> uzywa ktos z was postgresa ??
<robert__> ludzie nie uciekajcie :)
<gobbe> Israfel: no. the icon you gave is not working but i have several others that are
<x42> hi there ... i'm looking for a good twitter client on ubunto ... recommendatiosn?
<gralichjunior_> d
<Israfel> gobbe, I wonder why that icon doesn't work? maybe it shows as a PNG file, but not the right kind of PNG? transparency, etc.. But that's not the only icon i've tried.
<gobbe> Israfel: hmmh, and sorry. It's working
<gobbe> Israfel: try to add it from your home folder
<gobbe> Israfel: just browse there and select it, like that i was able to use it
<Israfel> what the heck? Just as you said that.... And withough doing anything, it showed up on it's own... After an hour of trying to get it working...
<Rypervenche> Dr_Willis: I reset my panel and my theme was changed. Is that normal?
<Israfel> gobbe, Maybe gtm needed a refresh? it's odd though, because the Launcher properties never showed the icon as being selected, using any other icon worked though.
<Israfel> Rypervenche, Are you running any type of window decorator? Sometimes when you reset it doesn't get loaded.
<diecastarts> Hailz all again .. i have my system all going the way i want but one thing is driving me up the wall //  (Everything is good but the monitor keeps going to sleep even thou I have turn off all settings and no screen saver// the srceensavers is good never shows up .. but it keep putting my monitor to sleep// is there a backend program or something that maybe doing this to me???? )
<h-dee> Hi...I just reinstalled Ubuntu, and restored my configs, packages etc. (Thanks to the brilliant communty), and now I'm having problem with LAMP. How can I repair it? Especially MySQL.
<Rypervenche> I guess I'll try restarting my computer.
<diecastarts> ryper are you using compiz?
<Israfel> Ryper... damn he's gone?
<silentz0r> Hello, I installed ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, and then installed backtrack on a different partition, and now backtrack's grub seems to have overwritten ubuntu's grub2, and grub legacy boots up each time I open my laptop (I have a different /boot/grub on each partition). How can I use the default grub2 from my ubuntu partition?
<diecastarts> yeah
<diecastarts> he rebooting already
<Israfel> diecastarts, He could have just alt-F2 and used gtk-window-decorator --replace
<gobbe> silentz0r: boot to ubuntu and re-install grub
<gobbe> !grub2 | silentz0r
<ubottu> silentz0r: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<silentz0r> I cannot boot to ubuntu
<h-dee> Hi...I just reinstalled Ubuntu, and restored my configs, packages etc. (Thanks to the brilliant communty), and now I'm having problem with LAMP. How can I repair it? Especially MySQL.
<gobbe> h-dee: what kind of problem?
<gobbe> h-dee: did you install it again?
<silentz0r> gobbe: It says that the kernel image is not found I think
<diecastarts> yeah or if he was using compiz fusion // there a handle little icon program .. you can change settings or reload the window manger from there
<gobbe> silentz0r: do what the link says
<Ctacok> Advice please name russian irc channel?
<RippleEffect> My root partition is full and  my system is paralyzed. What can I do?
<h-dee> gobbe: hey nice to see you again. I didn't installed it again. I found LAMP already installed after restore. Apache is working fine, as I can see localhost phpmyadmin pages, but can't login to mysql
<Ctacok> бля
<silentz0r> gobbe: already tried several stuff, such as reinstalling grub, upgrading to grub2
<gobbe> silentz0r: did you read the link?
<diecastarts> but ask again here sorry .. my monitor keeps sleeping on me .. I have check all gui style settings and cannot get it to stop ..
<gobbe> h-dee: mysql might be using default password
<silentz0r> gobbe: I am reading, just trying to make sure you understood what my problem was :)
<gobbe> h-dee: did you backup your mysql databases?
<diecastarts> is there a backend program that maybe doing it??
<Dr_Willis> diecastarts:  power saveing settings, dpms
<h-dee> gobbe: I restored home folder and packages...nothing else. I haven't restores etc yet because everything was looking the same as it was before. What's the default password?
<gobbe> h-dee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<h-dee> gobbe: Thanks let me see.
<mr_shed> hello
<campbellgolf> does iTunes work on Ubuntu?
<gobbe> campbellgolf: maybe with wine
<diecastarts> Dr_Willis, well i check those settings 100 times .. from the gui and made default many times to never sleep
<campbellgolf> or at least the ability to interface a iPhone/Pod to move files.
<phuzion> using regex, how can I say "I want a number that is between 1 and 10 digits long to go here"?
<gobbe> campbellgolf: songbird might be able to do that
<mr_shed> anyone here work as a professional Web Developer? I have some questions about LAMP/.NET/Microsoft MVC....
<gobbe> campbellgolf: and banshee
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<campbellgolf> gobbe I'll try songbird then banshee 1st, then use wine.  thnx 4 the assist!
<andeeeuk> i was going to ask if anyone has got moovida working in 10.10
<andeeeuk> as i am not able to install it?
<andeeeuk> any help would be appreciated
<bustedup277> Hello again, on Ubuntu I need to know how to connect to the internet...
<campbellgolf> mr_shred  what's your question?
<gobbe> bustedup277: how do you connect to internet?
<mr_shed> god I hate Rhythmbox
<diecastarts> oh i think i have an idea why this is not working .. i have something called vbetool install .. it says that it deal with the video card resuming and sleeping ectect ,,,
<bustedup277> gobbe: Yeah, because whenever I try to connect to my networks, they are not there. I know I have a router in my room, and there are lots of routers in this apartament. This my first time using Ubuntu, btw.
<esc_phr34k> how do i check in ubuntu if i have software installed
<gobbe> bustedup277:so are you using wlan or what?
<bustedup277> Umm it's a router
<bustedup277> ._.
<bustedup277> Wireless
<diecastarts> hard wired?
<diecastarts> k
<gobbe> bustedup277: ok, so you are accessing it wireless?
<diecastarts> wlan
<bustedup277> Trying to. I think I do need to install some drivers, but when I check it says there are no Proprietary Drivers.
<esc_phr34k> how do i check in ubuntu if i have software installed
<diecastarts> there normally none
<gobbe> bustedup277: what is model and make of your wlan-card in computer?
<bustedup277> I don't know...
<bustedup277> I'm connected to the internet right now on Windows on the same computer, so there is nothing wrong with my internet.
<mr_shed> campbellgolf, basically I've been spending time learning to use LAMP (which is why I installed Ubuntu in the first place) and I really am surprised at how much progress I've made and how incredibly simple a lot of it is. My friend though, has Visual Studio on his laptop and the things it can do really spun my head .. very very powerful (though I don't understand the "<asp:control .. />" syntax yet. I was wondering if there is still a place f
<mr_shed> or simple html-php-mysql-javascript work in the professional web dev world?
<mongy> bustedup277, might already be loaded...checked network manager?
<Dr_Willis> bustedup277:  using windows hardweare manager tools determine what kind of network card you have.
<bustedup277> What?
<esc_phr34k> how do i check in ubuntu if i have software installed
<andeeeuk> does anyone know how to install moovida as it will not install as it cant install moovida bad/ugly
<bustedup277> mongy: What are you talking about?
 * Mkaysi is back (gone 00:35:17)
<andeeeuk> ?
<diecastarts> decive mananger
<gobbe> !repeat | esc_phr34k
<ubottu> esc_phr34k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<diecastarts> device manager bustedup277 found out what card you have
<campbellgolf> mr_shred your message truncated...
<Dr_Willis> andeeeuk:  try a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and try again.
<h-dee> gobbe: You were right. The password was not set. I reset it and mysql worked, but phpmyadmin still showing up error...now related to PHP. I'm checking into that.
<mr_shed> oops
<esc_phr34k> gobbe,  sorry
<bustedup277> Ok I'm in Device Manager..
<diecastarts> netowrk apt___ors
<diecastarts> network
<bustedup277> ok
<bustedup277> I got this:
<diecastarts> and it will have some name with waln or wireless
<diecastarts> damn i typing bad today
<diecastarts> sorry all
<bustedup277> Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
<mr_shed> campbellgolf, without the waffle: "given .NET 3.5/4 and the rise of MVC, do I still have a job out there? - I do php-mysql-javascript-"ajax"-html but none of that funky MVC setup".
<bustedup277> Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
<bustedup277> That's it.
<gobbe> bustedup277: you might need to use wired conenction to get drivers
<www32ndy> hi
<diecastarts> k yeah so it the broadcom one
<gobbe> bustedup277: broadcom needs 3rd party drivers, which can be installed with Additional Drivers
<Dr_Willis> bustedup277:  you proberly should connect via wire, and update/upgrade the system.  then figure out what drivers are needed. its proberly the 'sta' drivers . but broadcom cards can be weird.
<bustedup277> umm ok?
<Dr_Willis> bustedup277:  its posssible once you update/upgrade - that the Addational Drivers tool - may show the proper drivers
<mr_shed> also, anyone know how to get Rhythmbox to remember locations and passwords for music folders in windows (Vista) shares.
<diecastarts> yeah be the easiest way bustedup277
<diecastarts> just hardwire to the router and connect on LAN
<bustedup277> DR_Willis and anyone else: Can I download the drivers from Windows?
<diecastarts> update then play with wireless
<bustedup277> :|
<Arrazador> hay
<bustedup277> Can I just download the drivers I need from Windows and not Ubuntu?
<Arrazador> alguem fala portugues
<diecastarts> you could download to window if you were sure what drivers to download
<Arrazador> ¶;x~~
<Dr_Willis> andeeeuk:  all i can say is i got moovidia installed here.. but i instlled it some time back.
<bustedup277> Well how do i figure out which drivers I need to download?
<diecastarts> check websites
<bustedup277> kk
<Dr_Willis> andeeeuk:  it could be some updated broke the package.. if its just 'reccomended' it should still install.
<diecastarts> or do what gobbe was saying
<andeeeuk> Dr_Willis: yeah it wont install at all
<andeeeuk> think it is because of the dependancy issues
<andeeeuk> but it will not look to resolve them
<blup> i'm having serious issues with java (i used to have openjdk, now sun's)... as soon as i launch a .jar file, the computer crashes and i have to do a hard reboot (funny colors and flashing checkerboard patterns)
<blup> my old laptop (ubuntu 9) did so, and now my new one (ubuntu 10.10) is doing the same
<gobbe> blup: what is the .jar you are launching or does this happen with every .jar?
<nightcrow_> hiya, how can i update /etc/hostname without rebooting the machine?
<campbellgolf> mr_shred if you are targeting the .NET framework, I highly recommend you learn C#, it has larger project base and more advanced development opportunities than VB, though you can use both languages against nearly all the same .NET framework.  do you have a .NET project?  If you still require development of .NET on LNX, there is always mono... but caution the lack of full support.  the only opensource combo that I have d
<campbellgolf> one is C#/mySQL and C# SQLite
<Arrazador> alguem fala portugues
<blup> gobbe: i've tried launching the .jar (minecraft) from within linux and within vmware running windows xp and i get the same results... when i run a java application online it bugs less, but it still behaves weird (if i change tabs, the java app is still there)
<rumpe2> nightcrow, sudo service hostname restart (possibly)
<nightcrow_> rumpe2: thats not it
<nightcrow_> :)
<gobbe> blup: hmmh. if this hapepns only with minecraft you might need to contact their support
<rumpe2> nightcrow, well... man hostname says, there is a script /etc/init.d/hostname.sh ...  use it
<blup> gobbe: i'm using minecraft as an example... it happens with any .jre
<nightcrow_> rumpe2: tried that - doesnt work
<nightcrow_> :-/
<blup> gobbe: .jar*
<rumpe2> nightcrow, what exactly did you try and what were the error-messages?
<wyclif> alright
<mr_shed> campbellgolf, I was thinking of downloading Visual Web 2008 on my Vista machine. I understand c# is rather "Java-like" from what I've seen on the web.
<rumpe2> nightcrow, look into the script... there is also a parameter "reload"
<gobbe> blup: hmmh. interesting. What is OS that you are running? Do you get anykind of error messages under /var/log?
<peepsalot> what is a good utility for making keyboard macros
<gobbe> blup: i'm running .jar's now without any problem
<shaggy2> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Stava> How should I copy knoppix to a usb memory stick and make it bootable? :o
<blup> gobbe: let me check the log, good point
<nightcrow_> rumpe2: there is no such script
<nightcrow_> called hostname.sh
<gobbe> Stava: #knoppix or something, this channel is only for Ubuntu support
<Stava> gobbe, Well im doing it with ubuntu
<Stava> gobbe, I can only find guides for windows
<campbellgolf> mr_shred do you have a ".edu" email, you can get VS2010, Win03, Win08, SQLServer 2008 free from M$.  www.dreamspark.com
<rumpe2> nightcrow, is the package hostname installed?
<mr_shed> my main concern is that, given what Visual Web Developer can do 'out of the box' with a few mere drag-and-drop motions, is everybody going to be moving in that direction? I see much of the web now either operating on MVC foundations (using various frameworks) or .NET 2/3.5/4 ... no longer see much about "simple" php-mysql or even AJAX.
<gobbe> Stava: still. it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<gobbe> Stava: you should ask from #knoppix or google
<nightcrow_> rumpe2: isnt it default?
<rumpe2> nightcrow_, don't know ... here (ubuntu 10.04) it is
<blup> gobbe: no, nothing relevant in the syslog... and as i've said, i thought with a new computer and new OS (Mint Ubuntu 10.10), it would fix the problem, but i haven't successfully ran a java file since i changed to linux
<mole1> I am complete newbie on karmic version of ubuntu. Book says on inserting audio cd rhythmbox will will play automatically...all the threads I can find are to stop it doing this I have the opposite problem...nothing happens at all even though I have setting to play automatically...the cdrom does not show in the side panel...nada..what do I do next please?
<mr_shed> campbellgolf, wow! but no :( ... might have to call my cousin, see if he can download them from MS then.
<wyclif> Stava: it's possible to do that, so no worries
<campbellgolf> mr_shred actually, M$ is pushing WPF (Windows Resentation Foundation) using XAML to link various UI elements.  I don't think is as drag'n drop as the classic .NET development has been since .NET 1.0
<blup> gobbe: could it be related to the graphics card?
<wyclif> Stava: wwww.novell.com/communities/node/4536/how-create-external-usb-bootable-linux-hard-drive-without-dual-boot
<gobbe> blup: it might
<gobbe> blup: c's i'm running several jar's everyday without problems, tho they are not games
<campbellgolf> mr_shred anyways check that out, and PM me for additional info, I don't think the folks on the #Ubuntu channel appreciate us hijacking it for a M$ discussion.. what sux, is there are no decent IRC channels for M$ that I have found, nothing compared to Java IRC channels  ;-(
<wyclif> Stava: navigate to that page, scroll down and use "Method 1", follow the instructions
<Stava> wyclif, thanks
<wyclif> Stava: it's 9 or 10 steps but they're simple
<wyclif> Stava: no worries, hope it helps
<blup> gobbe: in fact, last time i had this issue with my old computer, ubuntu would crash running 'Processing' files, but if i ran them in vmware with windows xp, it would run fine..
<mr_shed> thanks a lot campbellgolf  and sorry #ubuntu, didn't mean to drag M$ (boo-hisss!) into this place :)
<sacarlson> mole1: if you plan to play media you should install restricted package: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<werwolf> \join #germany
<mole1> Thanks sacarlson, when I look at the synaptic packages list, all packages I have seen recommended seem to be checked already as installed...
<gobbe> blup: what other jar's are causing same thing?
<sacarlson> mole1: well with that if your cd fails to open I think it's hardware
<mr_shed> ok, onto matters exclusively ... umm ... non-M$. Rhythmbox & LAN-shares. is Rhythmbox buggy? I have over 60+ CDs ripped to my Netgear NAS box. it runs on a stripped down linux distro (I'm pretty certain of this, though I haven't checked) and communicates well with my Ubuntu for most things. I have super-massive folder of mp3s and FLACs, which I can easily drag-n-drop into "other" more bloated media-applications, unfortunately, when I drag-n-
<mr_shed> drop it into Rhythmbox... it imports some, crashes, takes down the explorer folder with it, then comes back, shows it's still importing, then crashes ... on and on ...
<sacarlson> mole1: hardware includes bad media cd disk
<lucrfff> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mr_shed> dammit, I really should be more concise in my typing :(
<h-dee> Hi...I have LAMP installed. But I can't copy files to /var/www. What do I need to do exactly? Last time, I tried doing something, and I screwed up my /var. I need advice this time.
<Lacknafta> Hi
<blup> gobbe: processing .jars for example
<mole1> sacarlson....Ok just checking the link you gave will see if this sorts the problem, many thanks
<gobbe> h-dee: what kind of error do you get?
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, you gotta be root
<r00t4rd3d> or use sudo
<h-dee> It don't show Paste option in /var/www.
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, you gotta be root
<gobbe> h-dee: that's because you don't have write-rights there
<r00t4rd3d> you could always change the permissions for www but not sure how safe that is
<h-dee> goobe: r00t4rd3d: So do I need to use sudo everytime to copy, modify files?
<Guest53906> that's fucking ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> yup
<gobbe> h-dee: you can make /var/www owned by you
<Tm_T> Guest53906: watch your language
<gobbe> h-dee: then you dont
<gobbe> Tm_T: !
<mr_shed> "Fucking Ubuntu" - new distro?
<h-dee> goobe: r00t4rd3d: I don't want to make it a webser but just a local test server
<Rubenstukken> I installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension C521, there is a problem with the mouse, after some search I found out it is a very known problem with Dell C521, which is fixed by updating the Bios. But this needs to be done through MS Dos, So I made an MS Dos Bootable cd, and placed the Biosinstallation file in an ntfs-partition. Problem is, I dont know how to find this partition and hence the installation file when I am booting from
<Dr_Willis> You could use Groups also i belive to access the www-data dirs
<gobbe> h-dee: sudo chown youruseraccount -R /var/www/*
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, then own the www folder
<gobbe> h-dee: or add your useraccount to www-data group
<h-dee> goobe: r00t4rd3d: last time I did din
<h-dee> goobe: r00t4rd3d: last time I did din't worked...thats how i screwed up my /var
<h-dee> goobe: r00t4rd3d: trying again!
<r00t4rd3d> use the command gobbe wrote you
<gobbe> h-dee: so what did you do when you screwed it up?
<oneliner> Rubenstukken: ubuntu has flasher software, look in the programs download center
<h-dee> gobbe: how to add my useracc to www-data?
<amaab> @Rubenstukken:Put the bios install files on the cd.
<benkay86> Just upgraded from Jaunty to Lucid (fresh install). Has the behavior of gnome-search-tool changed? It no longer seems to search for text within binary files!
<gobbe> h-dee: system -> administration -> users and groups
<h-dee> gobbe: when chown /var/www didn't worked, I changed /var ownership with -R
<gobbe> h-dee: and manage groups from there
<sacarlson> h-dee: try System>admin>user groups> select user and add group
<h-dee> gobbe: thanks! I'll try that now.
<mr_shed> ok, anyone know of a good +robust+ mediaplayer that can handle FLAC files and works well with network shares?
<Rubenstukken> @amaab, How do I make a bootable Dos with the installation file, just copying the files doesnt work it isnt bootable anymore then, I dont have a floppy drive... So how do I burn both the iso and the installation file?
<Guest53906> why are using ubuntu? i think that this distro is uncomfortable
<nickoe> Is there direct links to latest stable ubuntu?
<gobbe> Guest53906: it's your opinion
<h-dee> gobbe: My main group is same as my username. Should I modify that entry or is there some other option to append that 'www-data' group too?
<sacarlson> mr_shed: if you you need is a plyaer then audacious is cool but there are others that do much more
<mattyh88> hey, how can i go into keyboard preferences via terminal? (server edition) 10.10
<Guest53906> Tm_T: where are you from?
<gobbe> h-dee: no, browse www-data group, open it and add yoru account there
<Tm_T> Guest53906: that is offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<nickoe> And i shourd be an cdrom image
<h-dee> gobbe: Okay I did. trying again. thanks!
<mr_shed> sacarlson, I'm struggling to get Rhythmbox and Amarok to work with my NAS shares, so I really just want something that is "guaranteed to work", don't require much more than playlists really.
<mr_shed> I'll try audacious now
<ksian_sf> my linux wont boot amymore, I am stuck on a screen somethyng with busybox
<sacarlson> mr_shed: your shares have nothing to do with the players
<ksian_sf> and some errors of this type
<ksian_sf> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/c3c4608e-fb99-4989-bfe2-ede4aec72b38 on /root
<ksian_sf> failed: Invalid argument
<ksian_sf> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<ksian_sf> mount: mounting / sys/ on root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> ksian_sf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ksian_sf> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or dirctory
<virtuald> whats the channel name for the translation team?
<mr_shed> sacarlson, I find that Rhythmbox can't load files to the media library - reports an internal bug in the "g-stream" component -  and that Amarok gives me no access to the network folders through its menus.
<virtuald> or the real question is; is it possible to translate pages on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<asw> conky installation reported Can't locate your X11 installation
<Rubenstukken> Does anyone know how to make a bootable MS Dos cd with one extra file, without messing up the bootability? I need this to update my Bios, because of very known mouse problem om my DEll C521. I don't have any Dos-system anywhere. Just an image for making a a bootable Dos-cd and the installation file for the update of my Bios
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, did you figure it out ?
<sacarlson> mr_shed: if you just mounted you shares as normal directory with your user that you now play with having normal access to them I wouldn't expect you would see this type of error
<sacarlson> mr_shed: fix your mounts first
<chau> đ
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, goto users and groups , then click manage groups , scroll down to www-data , highlight , click properties , your username should be in the box , check it.
<h-dee> r00t4rd3d: I changed the owner, and it did copied. However the script is not executing. I'm trying to run SocialEngine script. Now trying Wordpress to check if it works. Thanks!
<h-dee> r00t4rd3d: I did that part. :-)
<ksian_sf> this are the erors http://paste.ubuntu.com/549533/
<sacarlson> Rubenstukken: wonder if you could use virtualbox to do such things?
<wyclif> hi prince12
<prince12> HELLO CAN YOU HELP ME MY NET CONNECTION IS VERYSLOW AND I WANT TO DOWNLOAD UBUNTU 10.10
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<mr_shed> sacarlson, hmm how would I know if it is an issue with the mounting? what would I check?
<wyclif> !ubuntu | prince12
<ubottu> prince12: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wyclif> oops
<sacarlson> mr_shed: see if you can read and write to the directory you need to access
<wyclif> !download | prince12
<ubottu> prince12: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<r00t4rd3d> wyclif, why are you always issuing them things to people ?
<prince12> I AM USING WINDOWS XP NOW BUT IT IS VERY BAD
<Rubenstukken> sacarlson, I'm not so sure about that, you can open the installation file from a windows-environment which will shutdown windows and then update the bios.. here is the explanation from Dell http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R142795&SystemID=DIM_P4_C521&servicetag=6JZ24D1&os=WLH&osl=en&deviceid=308&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=4&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=1&fileid=190570
<wyclif> root4rd3d not always, once
<r00t4rd3d> prince12, turn off caps lock
<wyclif> r0t4rd3d: first one was my mistake
<mole1> sacarlson...if I have understood this right an audio CD won't play or show in Rhythmbox unless one has installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package? Unfortunately clicking on the link to install this on the page you gave a return "not found"...trying via the terminal gives the same response...is this maybe due to temporary unavailability perhaps?...is there anywhere else to get it?
<prince12> ok i have turned off caps lock
<benkay86> How can I search for a Microsoft Word document containing a text string?
<wyclif> prince12: yay
<r00t4rd3d> prince12, use the ubuntu torrent
<r00t4rd3d> that way you can start , stop , resume
<r00t4rd3d> etc
<wyclif> r00t4rd3d: because he wanted to know where to download Ubuntu and it's easier than saying the same things over and over again
<prince12> ok wait
<mr_shed> sacarlson, that's the problem, I can w-r-x them perfectly well. I set up the shares months back and nothing was causing me any problems :(
<r00t4rd3d> prince12, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<r00t4rd3d> for the torrents
<sacarlson> Rubenstukken: well one method calls out Run the BIOS update utility from Windows environment, so is that not doable from a virtualbox run of windows?
<gobbe> benkay86: doesn't openoffice open it?
<jo_> hello there, i'm on the ubuntu website trrying to upgrade to 10.10 and it says that i should "check" in update update manager but when i "check" nothing appears
<benkay86> gobbe: I'm thinking of something more like gnome-search-tool. I want to find files containing text.
<Lightmaster_alex> Hey there everyone.I'm just testing this irc client on my new android device
<Sriram> mole1, Nope, seems to be working for me
<sacarlson> mr_shed: does that mean problem solved?  or not?
<rumpe2> benkay86, grep
<asw> Need help configuring conky-1.8 on Ubuntu 10.10 error message Can't locate your X11 installation
<Sriram> jo_: Try update-manager -d in your terminal
<mr_shed> sacarlson, nope, still not working well with Rhythmbox
<jo_> thanks
<virtuald> i found no way to translate the wiki so i guess it's not possible at this time
<sacarlson> mr_shed: from what you wanted my audaciuos sounded good
<Rubenstukken> sacarlson, you think it will not be a problem that I am running Ubuntu while updating the Bios? to be honest I don't know much about computers I just try figuring things out when I need to do so, Where is the Bios located also on the hard drive? Is it not a problem that I am running ubuntu then, it uses the Bios or am I wrong, or will it nog be a problem...? i dont want to fuck things up by trying
<benkay86> rumpe2, gobbe: Thanks, I'm familiar with grep -ir. Unfortunately this question pertains to my 60 year-old father.
<jo_> sriram: thank you <3
<sacarlson> Rubenstukken: to update the bios is a risky thing so the safist method is always best
<Sriram> jo_: Your welcome
<elky> is there a way to split contacts in evolution that have accidentally been merged somehow?
<mr_shed> sacarlson, I'm going to try that thanks. I'm just not sure why Rhythmbox is having trouble with the NAS share folder. it puzzles me ... I could have made a mistake on the mounting, I'm sure, but I don't see any problems with it anywhere else.
<sacarlson> Rubenstukken: I think I would install dual boot if that was an option,  witch it is
<prince12> it is not seeming to work
 * Sriram is building VIM 7.3.081
<Guest53906> vse loshary
<virtuald> rubenstukken: the bios is not on the hard drive, it's in a cmos memory module
<Guest53906> we are talking about loshary here
<Guest53906> !
<Sriram> elky: Don't think so.
<sacarlson> mr_shed: your NAS already have /etc/fstab entries I"m sure
<jo_> can someone redirect me to the wine server
<Guest53906> loshary is new distro
<jo_> the wine chat thing i means
<prince12> prince12-can anyone solve my problem
<Sriram> jo_: What wine chat thing?
<Sriram> jo_: Wine channel on IRC?
<Rubenstukken> sacarlson, Yes It seems that thats the best solution, I will need to find a pirate version of win xp or something, dont have any cd of it. I installed Ubuntu on the machine to avoid having to install windows which always gives me much more problems than installing Ubuntu. I havent worked with windows for a long time, and I am pretty scared of it :D
<jo_> sriram: that's right
<IdleOne> jo_: /join #winehq
<Sriram> jo_: It's #wine
<chau> just close the page?
<Sriram> jo_: Sorry, #winehq
<m1r> hello
<Sriram> m1r: Hello
<m1r> i cant set visible resolution for VT 1-7 on ubuntu 10.04.1 (netbook hpmini 2130 1024x600). any tips how to fix resolution ?
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, i found a easier way to do it , gksudo nautilus
<elky> Sriram, ok, i guess i'll just make the 20 or so "accounts@..." addresses that evolution has assigned to the contact called "accounts" :-/
<Elsa> EGEGEEGEGEGEIII
<Elsa> LOSHARY
<mr_shed> sacarlson, I just checked fstab and no, there are no entries there for the NAS, it just loads like links created at reboot. yet I can w-r-x on the NAS without a problem at all. Strange.
<Daekdroom> !CoC | Elsa
<sacarlson> Rubenstukken: see pm solution
<ubottu> Elsa: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Elsa> what's up?
<sacarlson> mr_shed: and no wonder it don't work all the time
<Elsa> is it Blondie Blog?
<Sriram> m1r: You're using the Netbook edition, right?
<h-dee> r00t4rd3d: yes I checked that too. But still I have to launch it first. I actually wanted a local server, not a web-server so changing owner to local user won't harm in my case. But still I appreciate your help and suggestions :-)
<virtuald> rubenstukken: if you can extract the bios image from the archive file, you can sometimes use flashrom (a command line tool) to flash it
<m1r> Siriam, regular desktop 32bit 10.04
<m1r> Sriram:
<prince12> can anyone help me please
<Elsa>  rubenstukken: where did you take thi fucking nick?
<mr_shed> sacarlson, indeed .. I guess I just assumed it should be mounted there because of the w-r-x actions I was allowed through Network Places > NAS
<r00t4rd3d> h-dee, you want to be careful running a file manager as root though , 1 accidental delete and your all done :D
<Sriram> m1r, Try the Netbook edition, might auto-set the resolution
<prince12> who is dwarder
<m1r> Sriram: no reinstall posible
<m1r> Sriram: production system
<IdleOne> !language | Elsa
<ubottu> Elsa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<linxeh> prince12: what is your problem? that would be a good start :)
<Sriram> m1r: Ah okay
<Daekdroom> IdleOne, it's a troll if you read a few lines up.
<m1r> Sriram: this problem appeared after upgrade to 10.04 few months back, but didnt need VT's at the time
<prince12> i am not able to download ubuntu 10.10 because my net connection is very slow can you help me?
<h-dee> r00t4rd3d: thanks for the caution, but I won't be needing to use gksudo nautilus, and I just changed ownership for /var/www. Rests DEFAULT!
<juniour> prince same here whille upgrading i am not getting speed
<gobbe> prince12: try to download it from somewhere else?
<RWWDead> rww is a dead man
<sacarlson> prince12: how can we help you,  ok you can get them to mail you a cd in the snail mail
<gobbe> prince12: if your net connection is very slow, we cannot do anything with that
<prince12> how
<RWWDead> oooo
<gobbe> prince12: you can also order cd's but it might take 2 months
<prince12> it has 18.8 kbps speed
<prince12> how can i order cds
<m1r> prince12: change repository server ?
<prince12> no
<Daekdroom> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<juniour> gobe mine is exelent but i am getting the speed
<juniour> sr not
<mongy> prince12, any net cafe around you can use to download and make a usb stick/cd-r ?
<juniour> while updating from 10.04 to 10.10
<prince12> thank you for helping me:)
<campbellgolf> if your connection is too slow, go to a coffee shop and use their wifi
<gobbe> juniour: change repository servers
<juniour> how to do that
<linxeh> prince12: can you get a friend to download it, or download it on an alternative connection (coffee shop, whatever)
<linxeh> heh
<Sriram> m1r: But, i guess that an upgrade to 10.10 might fix your problem. "update-manager -d"
<gobbe> juniour: you got several times today instructions for that
<linxeh> prince12: you are in india ?
<kleopatra> Hi i am running  atest-ubuntu in virtual box. despite the installation of the guest additons i cant set any higher resolution than 800*600. What can i do?
<remixus> hi i installed apache and i want to run cgi script. i saved it to var/www/cgi-bin and in firefox type: localhost/cgi-bin/cgiscript.py and firefox returned Forbidden .. i have 777 permissions on cgiscript.py
<m1r> Sriram: only stable release
<juniour> but i cant get that
<mole1> Anyone...the "window" (probably a non u phrase sorry I am newbie) does not show fully within the borders bounded by the scroll bars and I have to scroll right on the bottom scroll bar to click on the X quit and on the left of the scroll bar to see whats on the left of the page...how do I fix this please? Also trying to find ubuntu-restricted-extras package return "could not find package" does anyone know why this should be so?
<gobbe> juniour: cant get what?
<juniour> hoe to change?
<campbellgolf> even if your connection is slow and you get the CDs snail mailed, good luck with applying the latest updates, mine were over 200MB after install.
<koolio> remixus, google? there a millions of tutorials
<sacarlson> prince12: you can buy me a round trip ticket to your house and I will personally hand you one, plus my service fee's.
<gobbe> juniour: did you read links that you got?
<remixus> koolio: i searched
<Sriram> m1r: But, i guess that an upgrade to 10.10 might fix your problem. "update-manager -d"
<juniour> no
<linxeh> prince12: http://www.prlog.org/10353693-ubuntu-cd-distribution-in-india.html
<gobbe> juniour: you should
<soreau>  info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soreau> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<juniour> k give me again
<m1r> Sriram: its one live in menu.lst , vga=875 ir somthing like that
<linxeh> sacarlson: he's in india
<Sriram> m1r: hmmmm.... brb
<brado> Hello #Ubuntu; Okay so I was logged into a ubuntu gui session, and I typed ctrl+alt+F1 and went to a command line login; what's the best way back to the gui from there? startx says there's already a session on display:0
<sacarlson> linxeh: cool I just next door
<coz_> brado,    sudo restart  gdm
<linxeh> sacarlson: thailand is hardly next door :P
<brado> coz_: will that reboot?
<FaiLican> lol india
<gobbe> juniour: system->administration->synaptic, then select settings
<coz_> brado,   no that will just get you back into the desktop environment
<gobbe> juniour: and preferences
<juniour> then
<coz_> brado,   did you want to reboot?
<brado> coz_: fantastic thank you
<soreau> ! tty | brado
<ubottu> brado: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<brado> no
<gobbe> juniour: sorry, repositories
<mole1> brado ctrl alt f7 takes you straight back..type exit first
<brado> soreau: cheers
<coz_> brado,    for future reference  reboot   =   sudo init 6    shutdown =  sudo  init 0
<juniour> k
<vadimkiselev> #russia
<blight_> hi
<blight_> does anybody know if there is a 'cp' program which gives some feedback like progress and speed? for local copies (scp falls back to cp for a local copy)
<gobbe> blight_: rsync
<sacarlson> blight_: rsync
<abenaki>  salve
<Dr_Willis> blight_:  i seem to recall some alias's that added that feature to cp somehow also.
<abenaki> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abenaki> ciao
<Sriram> linuxeh: Where, in India do you live?
<brado> coz_: thanks that's a good idea; and alt+f10 is what I needed ;) cheers all
<dom__> no one from france ?
<coz_> brado,   ok cool
<cutiyar> i installed 10.04.1 lts BUT does not connect to my huawei modem
<linker> how to shut down my computer for a particular time through command line
<blight_> gobbe, sacarlson: thanks, nice
<blight_> Dr_Willis: rsync does a good job it seems :)
<juniour> linker sudo at time
<juniour> linker like sudo at 1:20 pm enter
<Sriram> I was just thinking, I have a Chrome OS Install. Can I map a key say "w" to open chrome OS?
<linker> juniour, k thanks
<juniour> linker then type halt
<midas> Happy new year everyone! Who wants to help me with setting up SVN??
<juniour> ctrd+d
<midas> ive been at it for 2 days straight and im finally almost there
<Sriram> Just like a QuickWeb feature
<juniour> linker ctrl+d
<linker> juniour, i cant get u
<juniour> sudo at 1:20 pm enter
<juniour> linker then type halt enter then ctrl+d
<h-dee> Hi...1 more question. Is there any way to bulk upgrade those packages. Kernel or some other library updates can be updated using UPDATE MANAGER, but it do not list all packages requiring updates. Examples: FileZilla, ClamTK etc.
<midas> PM m e if you can help me with Subversion please! Thanks
<sacarlson> Sriram: you mean your chrome browser I assume,  you can create a hotkey for it System>preferenc>keyboard hot key
<juniour> linker got it
<sresu> Which command returns the total number of files and/or directories listed?
<cutiyar> i installed 10.04.1 lts BUT does not connect to my huawei modem
<juniour> sresu ls -l
<linker> juniour, but it is showing like this warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<IdleOne> midas: you might try #subversion also
<linker> at>
<juniour> k
<juniour> do ti
<juniour>  no ploblem
<Sriram> sacarlson, Nope, Chrome OS
<sacarlson> Sriram: you run chrome os from ubuntu?
<midas> Ok more specifically, i want to know (now that SVN works) where the files are, so that I can make that the webroot (its for website dev) thx
<vadimkiselev> <cutiyar> you need to change mod from flash to modem
<gobbe> Sriram: you should ask that from #chromeos or something
<linker> juniour, if i want to cancel its job how?
<cutiyar> <vadimkiselev ,how?
<sresu> juniour: -l     use a long listing format. I need only the total no. of files & directories with *total* size
<sacarlson> Sriram: I guess you could with virtualbox
<jeff72834> I am having problem with my wireless internet connections on ubuntu was working last night and now is not will work on a wired connection but not on wireless all i get is can not find server but connection is 100% and connected
<h-dee> Hi...1 more question. Is there any way to bulk upgrade installed packages. Kernel or some other library updates can be updated using UPDATE MANAGER, but it do not list all packages requiring updates. Examples: FileZilla, ClamTK etc. Any way to upgrade all such apps in a bulk fashion?
<Sriram> sacarlson, Not Chrome OS. Maybe an OS that boots up really fast
<cutiyar> vadimkiselev ,how?
<gobbe> h-dee: if you have installed them thru aptitude/apt-get they are updated also
<gobbe> h-dee: if you downloaded them from website, no
<juniour> sresu find / -type f -ls
<sacarlson> Sriram: but your already booted up in ubuntu, so how will that help?
<Elsa> Kisel does it kno
<vadimkiselev> <cutiyar> see in google. i'm already forgot it
<jeff72834> I am having problem with my wireless internet connections on ubuntu was working last night and now is not will work on a wired connection but not on wireless all i get is can not find server but connection is 100% and connected
<h-dee> gobbe: I check FileZilla, and it said Update available, and update using package manager. Similar for ClamTK. Installed from Software center.
<gobbe> h-dee: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will do the job
<Sriram> sacarlson:  Nope, on startup. If you have some urgent emails to check
<juniour> jeff72834 just remove all connection and add again
 * biil loves sudo apt-get
<gobbe> Sriram: that's not ubuntu issue - This channel is only for ubuntu support
<sresu> juniour: Ah.. no not like that.
<jeff72834> i have tried that
<jeff72834> no luck
<Sriram> gobbe, Sorry
<h-dee> gobbe: Tried both. Nothing worked. 'upgrade' installed what UPDATE MANAGER was listing, and 'update' updated package list. Neither updated individual installed apps.
<sacarlson> h-dee: you can go into synaptic and select all the apps you want to upgrade and click apply
<coz_> fabula,    did you see my PM?
<jeff72834> not only does not work on ubuntu side but in virtualbox wireless can not find server either
<sam_> hello any super techs here?
<bastidrazor> ubottu tell h-dee about latest
<ubottu> h-dee, please see my private message
<gobbe> !ask | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h-dee> sacarlson: No offense, I find Synaptic bit weird. Any other way?
<Elsa> I AM HERE!!!!!!!!!!
<Daekdroom> !guidelines | Elsa
<ubottu> Elsa: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Elsa> EGGEEEII
<Elsa> Kisel
<SteM> anyone worked with the Digicom DigiTune USB key ?
<IdleOne> h-dee: keep in mind that the packages will only be upgraded if there is a upgrade available in the repositories. So you may read about a new release of an application but that does not mean it is in the repos (yet)
<sresu> juniour: I'm looking for something what tree writes in the end - 6044 directories, 59269 files. But only more thing I need it to display is total size not individual size of files etc
<h-dee> IdleOne: Okay! So how long usually it takes to update the repository from the back-end?
<juniour> sresu k
<bastidrazor> sresu: in terminal du -sh
<coz_> fabula,   are you here?
<vadimkiselev> what is standart audio device in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> vadimkiselev: /dev/snd/*
<grandrew> hi all! Is there any howto on 'expert command line install' method?
<sresu> juniour: Thanks anyway
<gobbe> grandrew: alternative installer
<juniour> k
<sresu> bastidrazor: ty
<IdleOne> h-dee: all depends. Ubuntu strives for stability and not always having the most up to date version.
<Dr_Willis> grandrew:  not a whole lot to it.. asks a few questions.. doesd the install...
<h-dee> IdleOne: Okay Thanks! :-)
<IdleOne> h-dee: sure thing
<Dr_Willis> grandrew:  unless you are refering to somthing other then the alternative installer.
<grandrew> I want to install base system from command line
<erUSUL> !minimal | grandrew
<ubottu> grandrew: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gobbe> grandrew: that's what you can do with alternative installer
<biscari> SALVE
<sresu> How to change the scrollback length of terminal?
<biscari> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<grandrew> I guess there is some package alias like 'apt-get install base-system' ?
<sam_> heres my problem, i have win 7 installed i also partioned my hd to allow space for ubuntu. im not sure exactly what happened but i couldnt get eighter to load. now i have been using both for a while dual boot. i get an error this day thats said cant find partion. so i put in my live cd and figure i can reinstall to recove my grub. i install to free space which is like 12g and when i start my cpu i get the grub load win7 or ubuntu. i choose ub
<sam_> untu. but it loads the new one not the one i had i still have the other ubuntu partion i can access it through the places then computer how can i get it to load to the original ubuntu?
<shuimu> hi！
<sam_> hi
<h-dee> IdleOne: Yeah the repos aren't updated. LOL!
<coz_> fabula,
<grandrew> I actually tried to install from alternate minimal cd but the automatic installation is broken due to bug with absence of --force-yes in pae kernel installation script; so I need to know how to install the base system from command line only
<sam_> so basicaly i have to ubuntus installed the original one and the one i just installed but i want to have it boot to the otiginal and delete the other new one
<NixGeek> sam_delete the new partition and follow number 13 on this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<coz_> grandrew,  did you try the minimal install cd
<sam_> ok ty
<sam_> how do i delete the partion?
<NixGeek> sam_, you are very welcome, glad I could help.
<sam_> im running on the new partion now
<IdleOne> h-dee: they are updated fairly often, just that Ubuntu does not automatically update/upgrade a package just because it has been released.
<coz_> grandrew,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  fdisk, or gparted. or just reformat ti some new clean filesystem
<vadimkiselev> <sam_> gparted from livecd
<NixGeek> boot into the ubuntu live cd, go to system > administration> gparted
<sam_> ok ty ill let ya know how it goes ty again
<grandrew> coz_, yes I am using it right now. It is broken so I need to use it in command-line only install method. I want to know how.
<h-dee> IdleOne: Yeah...got that. Thanks! :-)
<coz_> grandrew,  are you using the alternate cd or the minmal install cd?
<grandrew> minimal
<NixGeek> find the partitiona and choose delete.  make sure it's the new installation though, you don't want to accidently delete your old one.
<coz_> grandrew,  oh  mmm
<tas> how to get empathy run each time mybuntu starts??
<erUSUL> tas: System>Preferences>startup apps
<tas> erUSUL, what do I do in browse button? I dunno how to add empathy
<Sriram> Is there any way to disable join /quit messages in this channel
<sacarlson> NixGeek: will that not put him back were he was with no working operating system?
<erUSUL> tas: in command type "empathy".
<erUSUL> Sriram: depends on the chat client you use
<NixGeek> sacarison, if he deltes the new install and follows the guide I pointed him to, he will be able to reinstall just grub from the live cd
<sam_> ok is there a way to tell which one is which? is there a date one them when i created them?
<Sriram> erSUB: Yes, i disabled the messages in xchat,now
<sam_> or i have to go by the size of the partion?
<Ridpojken> Iä
<andrzej> helo, I have a problem with compiling cam drivers on my ubuntu 9.10 2.6.31-22, I want to install older kernel, (2.6.29?) where can I found that kernel deb for 9.10 ?
<john99999999> hi if i am executing command like this:   "   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade  "   is the second sudo required?
<john99999999> how long does the current sudo last ?
<coz_> john99999999,   just do  sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get -upgrade
<erUSUL> john99999999: it is needed. but you only have to enter pasword once
<chau> when i restart my device my application setting launch
<john99999999> coz_: why -upgrade? not upgrade?
<chau> when i restart my device my application setting launch
<coz_> john99999999,  actually usual is    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> john99999999: it is upgrade without the -
<juniour> ya john99999999 upgrade
<vadimkiselev> how to allow php scripts load files (apache)
<john99999999> why dist-upgrade?
<john99999999> i only want to upgrade packages
<juniour> ya  try this
<coz_> john99999999,   a dist -upgrade will replace  applications with new versions if they are available
<john99999999> same as upgrade?
<john99999999> lol
<arunce> no
<coz_> john99999999,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> john99999999, sorry
<coz_> john99999999,    apt-get upgrade will upgrade the package versions on your system when a newer version is available. It still does dependency checking and will skip upgrading a package in the case of a conflict
<janhouse> how can I block packets by content?
<pefi> Hi, who shoud be owner of  /home directiry and what should be access rights? root/root 755 ?
<juniour> pefi who
<chau> d
<juniour> pefi who am i
<pefi> junior: ?
<pefi> juniour: ?
<Dr_Willis>  ls -ld /home
<juniour> that the comman i have given try it
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2010-10-16 06:31 /home
<pefi> ok, that's what I needed! thanks!
<coz_> fabula,   are you reading this?
<erUSUL> juniour: there are many iptables modules around; maybe ask in #netfilter
<juniour> erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> juniour: sorry; tab completion error
<erUSUL> janhouse: there are many iptables modules around; maybe ask in #netfilter
<juniour> erUSUL I dident get u?
<juniour> wt u talk abt
<juniour> ?
<Spec> juniour: he was trying to say that to janhouse, not you.
<erUSUL> juniour: the message was not meant for you. i made a mistake
<juniour> k
<jeff72834> I am lost on my wireless connection wired works fine but wireless does not driver installed and connection shows connected Please Help
<spidernet> im a user of back track and i ask if ther is activ perl on back track
<juniour> jeff72843 system->addministrator->hardware driver
<IdleOne> spidernet: ask in #backtrack-linux
<juniour> jeff72843 activate the dreiver
<Da_Rhyno> hello hello!
<spidernet> those people dont toke
<spidernet> hh
<chau> to help me crack windows 7
<IdleOne> spidernet: those people are the ones who can help. backtrack is not supported in this channel
<Da_Rhyno> I just installed Ubuntu last night... To all those who were here helping me out, I want to say "Thank you!"
<IdleOne> !illegal | chau
<ubottu> chau: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<erUSUL> !warez | chau
<juniour> jeff72843 u will get the connection after activating drivers
<Da_Rhyno> Thus far, I like the OS.
<AbstractBeliefs> is there anyone around who'd help me troubleshoot dropped wireless connections? ( Atheros card w/ath9k, can ping, can connect for a time, then fails)
<jeff72834> under hardware drivers shows activated and currently in use for broadcom wireless driver B43 but i do have broadcom Sta wireless driver that is also showing up but not active or downloaded
<Da_Rhyno> What can I use for C/C++ development on here though?
<Dr_Willis> spidernet:  'perl' is included in most all disrtos these days
<jeff72834> should i activate other driver as well?
<juniour> activate it
<juniour> ya
<spidernet> ok is ther active perl.tar.gz
<juniour> jeff72834 activate all there in the list
<Dr_Willis> spidernet:  why do you need activestates version of perl when one is in the repos?
<spidernet> yep
<juniour> jeff72834 it  working
<juniour> ?
<MooMoo> hello, are there any WLAN gurus here please? Ubuntu 10.10 and Ralink RT2561/RT61 PCI problems here.
<erUSUL> !ide | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jeff72834> it tells me to restart so i will and see what happens
<erUSUL> Da_Rhyno: anjuta
<jeff72834> thanks for advice
<Stava> how do i set character encoding of the terminal?
<jeff72834> if still having problems i will be back
<Da_Rhyno> Well, where can I get a compiler?
<juniour> k
<Dr_Willis> Da_Rhyno:  in the repos.
<Da_Rhyno> GCC/G++?
<Da_Rhyno> repos?
<erUSUL> Da_Rhyno: one will be installed when you install anjuta
<Da_Rhyno> Sorry, I'm still new to this OS.
<juniour> jeff72834 k i am here
<erUSUL> Da_Rhyno: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<gavin__> can anyone recommend any audio books / Itunes U for Linux medium / advanced level?
<erUSUL> Da_Rhyno: or go to Aplications>Ubuntu software Center
<erUSUL> !software | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MooMoo> are there any good debugging tools for wireless networking? can't tell why my WLAN card isnt working
<h-dee> Has anyone tried installing SocialEngine4 script on Ubuntu?
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks!
<Da_Rhyno> what exactly is Anjuta?
<Da_Rhyno> an IDE?
<erUSUL> Da_Rhyno: an IDE
<Da_Rhyno> ah, cool. :D
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> gavin__:  i imagine you would be better served by some good 'referance' books. that you can refer back to to look up specific things you may need to learn. instead of an audio book.
<AbstractBeliefs> is there anyone around who'd help me troubleshoot dropped wireless connections? (Ubuntu 10.04, Atheros card w/ath5k, can ping, can connect for a time, then fails)
<Dr_Willis> gavin__:  tjeres some tutorial podcast type sites out there. but they tend to be for specific apps. like 'learning the gimp'
<gavin__> Dr_willis: Have good books but they are hard to read when walking the dog :) hence the ausiobook
<elvanor> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a P5B-VM, but it wont boot (kernel panic)
<erUSUL> AbstractBeliefs: sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic
<rohit786> hello
<AbstractBeliefs> erusul, thanks
<erUSUL> AbstractBeliefs: and reboot; maybe newer drivers help
<erUSUL> AbstractBeliefs: no waranties though
<elvanor> If I use the acpi=off boot option then it boots but it wont recognize the DVD drive and thus later cannot install
<juniour> elvanor wt error u got
<juniour> ?
<AbstractBeliefs> erusul, as always =]
<elvanor> juniour, it is a kernel panic but I cannot copy it
<elvanor> it only appears when the screen is totally locked
<juniour> it like kernel not detected
<elvanor> Apparently has to do with ACPI as the acpi=off option makes it boot. at least a bit.
<RippleEffect> Does anybody know how to hide mounted drives on the desktop of Gnome in 10.10?
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: there is an option in gconf-editor ( apps>nautilus>desktop ) if i recall correctly
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: show volumes or some such
<RippleEffect> erUSUL, thx
<mattyh88> how can i set third level keyboard keys (accessable with right alt key) through terminal?
<jeff72834> After install of other wireless driver and restart I still have no wireless connection
<mitandroid> hi :)
<jeff72834> my wired internet connection works but my wireless does not shows connected and signal strength at 100% but firefox cannot find server
<jeff72834> Please help
<juniour> jeff72834 last dosent work
<jeff72834> no it did not work
<juniour> jeff72834 u activated all the drivers int list
<pravin> @jeff72834 try rebooting your system
<jeff72834> just finish rebooting system
<Raydiation> hi does compiz fusion support window tiling?
<elvanor> No one is able to help with my boot problem for the live CD ?
<juniour> jeff72843 r u sure that u  activated all the drivers int list
<jeff72834> yes were only two drivers and both activated
<juniour> k
<juniour> reeboot ur system
<khyron_> hi people
<Da_Rhyno> g2g guys
<Da_Rhyno> thanks
<khyron_> i need ubuntu br please
<james__> ck to windows?????
<rs0832> khyron_, do you mean the support channel?
<james__> how do you chang this shitty umbuntu back to windows?
<guampa> Raydiation: iirc yes, "grid" might be the plugin
<juniour> rs0832 hi
<juniour> how r u
<juniour> ?
<rs0832> !br | khyron_,
<ubottu> khyron_,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> james__: you pop in your windows cd and reboot
<IdleOne> james__: Please keep the language clean.
<rs0832> juniour, hi... im good .. you?
<tei> Hello all... I installed ubuntu on my mac and it was working fine, but now when I try to boot, all I get is a dark screen and blinking cursor
<juniour> rs0832 me fine too?
<james__> i tryed to reboot with the disk in but it want pull it up
<james__> itgoes right to umbuntu
<rs0832> juniour, :)
<IdleOne> !br | khyron_
<ubottu> khyron_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<guampa> Raydiation: maybe "put" or "maximunize" too, haven't used them tho
<IdleOne> james__: make sure your BIOS are set to boot from CD first
<tei> Can someone help?
<Sriram> tei: Re- installing is the best option
<juniour> rs0832 there is a way to hide folder
<rs0832> tei, do you have dual boot?
<tei> I tried
<AbstractBeliefs> erusul, tried updating as above, no change. any next steps?
<rs0832> juniour, yes put a dot (.) before the folder name
<erUSUL> AbstractBeliefs: relly dunno; sorry.
<juniour> k
<tei> No when I installed the first time it insisted on using the whole disk
<AbstractBeliefs> erusul, ok, no probs, thank you for your time
<erUSUL> np
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, what is the problem you have?
<BajK_> hm how do I check a return value WITH spaces? if I do if [ $BLABLA = "myvalue" ]; then ... it works, but if I do if [ $BLABLA = "my value with spaces" ]; then it doesnt work
<tei> I tried rebootin from the cd but after I choose install it brings me back to the same dark screen
<elvanor> What is the kernel version in 10.10 ?
<FaiLican> hey all, whats the easies ssh?
<aeon-ltd> elvanor: 'uname -a' in your terminal will tell you
<Sriram> tei: Have you tried booting the live OS?
<IdleOne> elvanor: 2.6.35-24
<Rubenstukken> sacarlson, just installed winxp and updated the bios, now installing ubuntu again, :) thanks for the help
<elvanor> aeon-ltd, if I ask it is because I dont have ubuntu installed
<elvanor> The install CD wont boot
<tei>  How do I do that?
<Sriram> tei: And then launching the installer
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: can rx/tx for a time, but after a while (usually a few mins of use) i lose the ability to send or recieve data
<elvanor> IdleOne, thx
<Sriram> tei: In the CD boot menu, say try ubuntu without installing
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, what kind of a connection?
<tei> Oh
<juniour> elvanor uname -r
<sacarlson> Rubenstukken: wow cool
<Sriram> tei: I mean select that
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: (ssh locks up, lynx "HTTP request send; waiting for response", later dies) using wlan0 on wep network
<tei> Yes, I did... Same thing
<elvanor> juniour, same, I dont have ubuntu installed
<Sriram> tei: So in the CD Menu you select "try ubuntu.....",right?
<tei> And because I can't get to a gui, now I don't know how to get the disk out...
<aeon-ltd> elvanor: did you !md5sum check the iso?
<juniour> elvanor wt?
<tei> Yes I did
<tei> Is there a way to eject a disk from grub command line?
<IdleOne> tei: what do you see exactly when you boot with the cd?
<elvanor> aeon-ltd, yes, that's not the problem
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, did you do any updates recently?
<aeon-ltd> elvanor: ok then checked the bios?
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: fresh install this morning
<elvanor> I tried with 2 differents discs, same problem. There seems to be an incompatibility with ACPI on my mobo
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, 10.10?
<elvanor> aeon-ltd, yes, but not much options
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: Server 10.04 (LTS)
<vultraz> I'm trying to use testdisk to recover some data. im using it on a bootable USB stick, but i can't make copies of my data because there's not enough space. how to I tell testdisk to save the copy on an external hard drive instead?
<sta11> is there any way to integrate Chromium Browser with wget?
<tei> It asked language, then gave the usual options of install, try without installing, chrck memory, etc. Which all just led back to the blinking cursor
<Sriram> tei: strange
<BajK_> okay got it, I should have enclosed the variable in quotes
<sacarlson> elvanor: ACPI would be a part of the kernel so you might try going eather back to an older or try a newer kernel,  look in synaptic first then in ppa
<rs0832> tei, did you try disabling some of the boot options?
<tei> No, how do I do that?
<elvanor> sacarlson, yes; I am trying to dl ubuntu 11.04 to see if it is better
<sacarlson> elvanor: ok but remember newer is not always better
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, are you using madwifi?
<rs0832> elvanor, might i ask what the problem is?
<WeThePeople> is it possible to access ubuntu filesystem through windows xp
<elvanor> rs0832, kernel panic while booting 10.10 install CD
<rs0832> elvanor, what does the kp say?
<elvanor> sacarlson, 9.04 does not seem to work either but it is maybe a different problem
<sta11> WeThePeople: yes it is
<elvanor> rs0832, nothing much
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: whatever comes packaged with the server (i earlier used "modprobe ath5k" to double check that the module was applied. would this include madwifi?)
<elvanor> I can get past the kernel panic with passing acpi=off at boot
<WeThePeople> sta11, how do i get to it
<Sriram> tei: For how much time did you wait?
<elvanor> but then the system does not recogniwe the DVD so I cannot install
<vultraz> help someone?
<sacarlson> elvanor: kernel panic?  oh your not running like 64bit on 32bit machine or something are you?
<Sriram> vultraz, Yes, with what?
<tei> With the blinking cursor? About five minutes...
<Sriram> tei: Oh
<Sriram> tei: What v?
<elvanor> sacarlson, no, this is 32 bits
<tei> 10.10
<Sriram> vultraz, What's your problem
<tei> At this point I just want to ger the disk out
<Sriram> tei, Are you sure you downloaded the Power PC version?
<sta11> WeThePeople: is it ext4 filesystem?
<Sriram> tei, boot into OSX
<Sriram> tei, And eject
<WeThePeople> sta11,ext3
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, can you pastebin the output of modprobe -l
<vultraz> how do i tell testdisk to save a copy of data in somewhere other than the bootable usb stick its installed on? eg external hs, because it doesnt have enough space
<WeThePeople> sta11, shoot, it might be ext5 i forgot now
<tei> I can't boot into my mac os because ubuntu insisted on using the whole disk
<wers> is there another (preferably better) way to select to boot Ubuntu on a Mac than rEFIt?
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: on it now
<EpicFialGuy> hey #ubuntu, i have a problem
<EpicFialGuy> i installed ntfs-3g from source
<EpicFialGuy> i have nautilus
<aeon-ltd> !enter | EpicFialGuy
<ubottu> EpicFialGuy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EpicFialGuy> how do i make nautilus mount ntfs partitions such that i would have oct775 privileges over them?
<tei> Sriram, the power pc version?
<sresu> WeThePeople: ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sta11> WeThePeople: check this out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-access-linux-partitions-from-windows.html
<Dr_Willis> EpicFialGuy:  make a fstab entry for them   - or perhaps thers some udev rules you can tweak. that 'ntfs-config' tool may help
<sta11> weThePeople: ext5? whoa I don't know about that
<sresu> Lol
<FaiLican> what is the esiest ssh client to run and set up? from vista to ub
<FaiLican> ubuntu*
<WeThePeople> sta11, sresu, thx
<WeThePeople> lol
<EpicFialGuy> I don't want to use ntfs-config or fstab, I need to be able to umount partitions once in a while
<bastidrazor> FaiLican: winscp or putty from windows
<Dr_Willis> FaiLican:  winscp or putty
<ccvp> wethepeople
<yeats> FaiLican: PuTTY
<ccvp> hi
<ccvp> nice quote you had in here last night lol:
<ccvp> See, the fundamental difference between republicans and democrats is that Republicans believe you reap what you sew, and democrats believe that people should reap with others sew. Spread the wealth.
<FaiLican> okey, thx ill try that
<elvanor> sacarlson, 9.04 drops me to a busybox shell...
<Sriram> tei, Yes,http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: http://pastebin.com/ZvGxXJFd
<IdleOne> !ot | ccvp
<ubottu> ccvp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EpicFialGuy> ntfs-config can complicate things, even though it does the job much faster
<WeThePeople> ccvp, yah
<sacarlson> elvanor: is 8.04 still supported?
<Sriram> tei, That is the one you downloaded, right?
<elvanor> dont know
<sresu> WeThePeople: Welcome
<tei> I don't kmow... I can't open it as I'm on my ipod
<tei> But if i found another computer and downloaded that, could I boot it off a isb?
<tei> Usb
<sacarlson> elvanor: are you sure you don't have a media problem,  maybe try usb flash boot
<superxgl> hi all
<elvanor> sacarlson, I dont think my mobo supports it
<sta11> is there any way to integrate Chromium Browser with wget?
<Sriram> tie, there?
<elvanor> Hmm, it actually does. How can I create a boot USB stick then?
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, did a previous version of ubuntu work?
<Ryu_Kurisu> sta11: How do you mean integrating Chromium Browser with wget?
<aeon-ltd> !usb | elvanor
<ubottu> elvanor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: no. tried a custom version of JeOS yesterday, same problem
<shishirdwivedi20> hey i need help
<Sriram> tei: Yes, I guess
<gobbe> sta11: what do you mean with integration?
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, what is the type of modem you have? model no?
<shishirdwivedi20> when i click on any mp3 file on website it opens a tab in which quicktime player is shown but it never works
<Sriram> tei: But, what CD Image do you have?
<shishirdwivedi20> to listen songs i have to download that song , i want to listen on website which player can solve my problem
<aeon-ltd> shishirdwivedi20: you need the mplayer plugin for that; since there is no quicktime for linux
<aeon-ltd> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shishirdwivedi20> aeon-itd  is mplayer is listed in ubuntu software centre?
<sta11> gobbe: I mean when I click download links in Chrome, it will be downloaded through wget. I can do it with flashgot extension in Firefox
<elvanor> rs0832, I looked at the kernel panic again. But there is only a stack trace and a line which mentions /dev/sr0
<tei> I don't understand what you're asking... Sorry, I'm really hopeless :/
<elvanor> meaning the problem is indeed with the DVD drive
<aeon-ltd> shishirdwivedi20: should be
<ikonia> elvanor: it doesn't mean it's with the DVD drive
<brahmana> Hi all,
<rs0832> elvanor, are you running from dvd? is there an stdin error: 0?
<gobbe> sta11: i believe that it's not possible
<Sriram> tei: From where did you download the ubuntu ISO. And which one did you download?
<brahmana> How do I go about replicating the root partition on another partition?
<sresu> tei:  Is it Ubuntu Mac dual boot?!
<AbstractBeliefs|> rs0832: sorry, back now. using a generic Belkin router+modem. this card worked two days ago with winxp
<ikonia> brahmana: just copy it over, -Xp
<kakooei> hi
<elvanor> rs0832, running from CD
<sta11> gobbe: why? :)   umm can you suggest me a good download manager for Chrome in Ubuntu?
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs|, did you get drivers with it for xp?
<elvanor> (this is a cd / dvd drive)
<tei> It's not dual boot because ububtu used the whole disk
<brahmana> ikonia: I will have to do it without mounting the target partition right?
<ikonia> brahmana: you can't do it without mounting the target partition
<Ryu_Kurisu> sta11: Download manager? If you press Ctrl+J you'll get all the info you need?
<rs0832> elvanor, have you tried a usb stick?... and are you using 10.10?
<ikonia> brahmana: it's also better to do it from a livecd as your root partition is not in use in that situation, it's not required but it is better
<tei> I  can try to find where I downloaded it from but it's difficult without a computer :/
<brahmana> ikonia: Then wouldn't the target partition become part of the fs starting from /?
<ikonia> brahmana: no, that's what -X is for, do not leave this file system
<kcorcoran> anyone use sabnzbdplus?
<Sriram> tei: I think you downloaded the wrong image
<ikonia> brahmana: cp -Rxp
<vultraz> Hey Idle One, how do I tell testdisk to save file copied on a different disk then the one its on?
 * brahmana reads the cp man page for those options
<AbstractBeliefs|> rs0832: no, not as far as i know. just worked out the box. wireless.kernel.org suggests using ath5k for my particular card, so i did
<Sriram> tei: There is a seperate Power PC/Mac version
<ikonia> brahmana: recursive, preserve permissions, do not leave that file system
<shishirdwivedi20> aeon-itd  hey i downloaded that mplayer but it still not working
<sta11> gobbe: it's the default download manager of Chrome with minimum features, I want something like flashgot or DownThemAll in Firefox
<sresu> tei: Then what are you trying to resolve exactly?
<bustedup277> Is Ndiswrapper difficult to use? Just a quick question, also, does it take a long time to use Ndiswrapper and connect to the internet?
<brahmana> ikonia: awesome... thank you. :)
<shishirdwivedi20> aeon-itd should i have to change any setting of computer?
<WeThePeople> sresu, have you used  fs-driver before?
<tei> Okay... I no longer have a mac operating system but I'll try doeenloading that and installing it off a usb
<brahmana> ikonia: This will not copy the home directory if /home is mounted on a different partition, right?
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, hmm i think the problem is with the kernel/wireless modules... either a kernel update or wireless kernel module backport may fix this
<ikonia> brahmana: correct
<WeThePeople> sresu, its telling me the drive needs to be formatted
<Sriram> tei: YOu have a recovery CD right?
<Bokkie> anyone else have an issue with X not starting after the last update round (NYE)?
<brahmana> ikonia: and would rsync offer me any benefit over cp?
<Sriram> tei: Where do you live?
<tei> sresu, the problem is when I try to boot I get a dark screen with a blinking cursor no matter what J do
<ikonia> brahmana: not really, thats used for regular updates rather than a one off (at a high level)
<sta11> bustedup277: you will need a specific windows driver for your device, if it ready, it must be quick
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: i was advised to apt-get linux-backports-modules-wireless(...) earlier, but no change
<tei> Canada,
<tei> Toronto...
<sresu> tei: Booting what? Mac? Ubuntu?
<brahmana> ikonia: ok... thanks again.. let me try that..
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: did you reboot?
<gobbe> sta11: then you might need to use firefox, if those plugins are not available
<tei> Ubuntu
<sresu> tei:You said its not dual boot but only single Os
<Sriram> tei: You can go to apple service center and ask for recovery CD
<sresu> Okay
<tei> Ah
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: yes, and then re-iw and if config'd
<arfoll> has anyone managed to get cnetworkmanager to work on ubuntu 10.10?
<JuJuBee> I have a usb external hd that I used to backup my laptop using rsync and can't get it to mount on my desktop.
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: what wlan card to you have?
<tei> Okay, I'll try that i i can't get ububtu working
<Sriram> tei: Is it under warranty?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what happens when you try to mount it
<Sriram> tei: Okay
<sta11> gobbe: Firefox is RAM eating :( ... thanks for the advice anyway :))
<AbstractBeliefs> atheros 5xxx (cant remember precisely, how would i check?)
<tei> No... But at this point I'm willing to pay
<ToastedHip> WHERE can i DOWNLOAD Free Drivers from Ubuntu? do i have free drivers now?
<tei> Thanks
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: atheros 5xxx (cant remember precisely, how would i check?)
<ikonia> ToastedHip: drivers for what ?
<guampa> i don't know how, but TCP isn't working anymore here, icmp and udp do...i can get dhcp from my router and ping it, but can't make any tcp connection to anywhere. any ideas plz??
<Sriram> tei: fine, bye, see you later. Have to go to sleep
<elvanor> rs0832, the usb-creator program does not seem to properly work under windows
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: http://pkill-9.com/?p=152
<ToastedHip> i have a video card
<ikonia> ToastedHip: which one
<ToastedHip> ATI 5770 HD
<sresu> WeThePeople: No, I don't like that personally. It works for ext2 but for ext3 you may need to check the FAQ's. Do not format, I don't think it would ask for anything like that
<vultraz> is IdleOne around? ive got a question for him
<elvanor> ToastedHip, there are free drivers for that card
<rs0832> elvanor, you might try one thing
<ikonia> ToastedHip: ok so have you used the hardware drivers tool in ubuntu ?
<elvanor> though 3d performance will be bad
<JuJuBee> ikonia: when I plug it in, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549555/ in dmesg
<ToastedHip> i see only proprietary listed
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: thank you, will try this
<IdleOne> vultraz: ask the channel.
<arfoll> ikonia, no you are allready running them
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: no guarentees
<ikonia> arfoll: arfoll what ?
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: never expected any with linux ;0
<ikonia> JuJuBee: try to mount it manually
<rs0832> elvanor, there are some ubuntu mini isos, ~12 mb... you can try and boot that, then install gnome-desktop, etc through the cli... or try the alternate install cd if you havent
<arfoll> ikonia, radeon drivers (opensource ones) should load when detecting your card, providing 2D and 3D
<IdleOne> vultraz: Please stop messaging me and ask in here.
<ikonia> arfoll: yes, there are also the closed source ones provided from the hardware drivers tool, and it will depend on the cards
<vultraz> sorry :( Ok how do I tell testdisk to save file copied on a different disk then the one its on?
<elvanor> rs0832, I tried the alternate cd, but as it is a cd it did not boot
<arfoll> ikonia, and why do you want the closed source ones?
<ikonia> arfoll: because the open ones don't work with all ATI cards
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: i had a lot of problems with wireless on my netbook till I backported
<JuJuBee> ikonia: what /dev do I mount?
<arfoll> ikonia, they work with a 5770
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: lspci shows model number AR2413, this is *wrong* maybe this is why?
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: yup probably the issue
<ToastedHip> how do i check what ubuntu 5770 ati driveri  have
<Slyboots> Anyone any notion how you enable the XRender Module for VNC?
<ikonia> arfoll: I have no idea which specific cards and which spefic drivers work
<bustedup277> sta11: what specific windows driver is that? Im kind of a n00b at this stuff :/
<arfoll> ikonia, http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<guampa> help with network prob, tcp seems broken
<herro> a
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, did you get a manual or cd or something with your modem?
<arfoll> ToastedHip, easy if you have fglrxinfo and it reports something, you are running fglrx
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: going to try the backports anyway, if they dont work, im going to clean-install the system and start again
<Blue1> ToastedHip: grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: no
<arfoll> ikonia, http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: good luck
<vultraz> anyone?
<guampa> over stallmans beards i swear i couldn't find info on this
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: thank you, for your help and you blessing =]
<ToastedHip> fglrxinfo: command not found
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: you are welcome
<arfoll> ToastedHip, then you are running radeon\
<Stava> If I run ubuntu test/live from a usb memory stick, how can I mount that memory stick for writing?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: how do I mount it if I don't know what /dev to use?
<vultraz> can anyone help me? how do I tell testdisk to save files copied on a different disk then the one its on?
<ToastedHip> impossible. this computer was bought at a high price from best buy
<ikonia> ToastedHip: the price has nothing to do with it
<BluesKaj> guampa, check your server address connection: netstat --tcp
<Blue1> vultraz: depends on mount points
<ikonia> JuJuBee: sudo fdisk -l do you see the disk
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, well, i m sorry but the backports is the best i can think of... i am not really experienced with networks... but good luck to you if you havnt got a solution yet:)
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: use dmesg to find out what it's named as
<Blue1> vultraz: in my system root (/) is /dev/sda but /home is /dev/sdb
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: it should say in there corresponding after you've inserted it
<jeff72834> I am still having problems with wireless connection but when i go into firefox tools and add ons i can disable and it restarts firefox and displays page but can not go to any other page or any links off of home page any ideas what is causing this?
<JuJuBee> nothing about the external hd
<AbstractBeliefs> rs0832: thank you anyway =]
<Blue1> vultraz: controlled by fstab
<brahmana> ikonia: another follow-up question. After that copy will that newly copied partition be bootable?
<rs0832> AbstractBeliefs, :)
<vultraz> well, ive connected a external hd via a apricorn ez gig 2 and want to save on that
<Stava> If I run ubuntu test/live from a usb memory stick, how can I mount that memory stick for writing? /cdrom seems to contain the usb sticks files, but its read-only
<guampa> BluesKaj: all i get are the connections to internet (all over usb0), i get to internet over a 3g dongle
<vultraz> so i check its  mount point then what
<jeff72834> It does the same thing when i enable add ons as well but will not go to any other pages says cannot find server
<BluesKaj> jeff72834, unfortunately that's probly a cached version of the browser, it's not actually connectrd to the net
<guampa> BluesKaj: eth0 is connected to a tplink ap/router (it isn't connected to internet)
<brahmana> ikonia: That is to say, if that target partition was on a separate disk, can I attach that disk to a different machine and boot from that one?
<Blue1> vultraz: just create the mount point (mkdir whatever) then mount it:  mount /dev/sdb1 /whatever
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: no mention of the usb drive
<Blue1> vultraz: so when you refer to /whatever it points to the 2nd drive
<jeff72834> any ideas on how to fix? This is driving me crazy
<Blue1> vultraz: or whereever your mounted it
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: it will say something similar to mount usb on /dev/sdb1 or something similar
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: in fdisk and no mention of /dev in dmesg
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549555/
<ikonia> brahmana: it will, however keep in mind your grub config will be wrong unless you are replacing that disk with the old one
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: 1 sec
<vultraz> but the question is HOW do i refer
<BluesKaj> guampa, sorry I know nothing about 3g dongle/phone connections
<brahmana> ikonia: I am sorry I did not the replacing part..
<freshone> hi
<Blue1> vultraz: cd directory name -
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: well it says that it's disconnected due to error
<guampa> BluesKaj: anyway the dongle hasn't got problems, it's working ok
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: 1 sec.. i'm seeing if others have the same issue
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: how do I correct it?  Had to ship my laptop back for repair and need files on this drive
<Blue1> vultraz: priv. mesage ok?
<vultraz> so testdisk had to be on the external drive too?
<ikonia> brahmana: if you want to boot from it while your original disk is in, you will need to change the grub configuration, if you want to use it as a backup disk and replace the original disk, it will be fine
<guampa> it's over ethernet that tcp doesn't work
<vultraz> ok
<freshone> wanted to know how i can get google earth on my pc after down loading from the web site it does not work
<brahmana> ikonia: oh ok.. that way... got it..
<superxgl> not work?
<freshone> please help
<freshone> wanted to know how i can get google earth on my pc after down loading from the web site it does not work
<superxgl> it works well on my pc
<superxgl> which version did u download?
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: try getting rid of ehci_hcd
<freshone> the logo did come but it did not open
<guampa> help with a tcp issue here, tcp connections on eth0 are broken, icmp/udp works
<freshone> version6
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: look at this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48126 -- look at the modprobe -r ehci_hcd that might be a fix to your issue
<brahmana> guampa: Broken as in? Even the outgoing connections are not happening?
<freshone> even 5.2 did not work
<superxgl> which OS do u use?
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: thanks i will look
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: I hope it helps, methinks your hard drive doth protest too much :D
<superxgl> freshone, u there?
<guampa> wireshark shows as if the problems is in sending packets to outside, ie incoming connections receive the SYN, but SYN/ACK aren't sent
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: after you remove the module using modprobe..
<freshone> how does one see that i started with ubuntu jaunty but i update regularly so it is some thing else now
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: got "E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-2.6.32-27-generic" from apt-get. (but linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic works)
<freshone> how do i see that
<AbstractBeliefs> Blue1: but after reboot, problem persists
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: unplug the drive, and plug back in, and view dmesg to see where it is located, then make a mount point and mount the drive to that point
<guampa> brahmana: wireshark shows as if the problems is in sending packets to outside, ie incoming connections receive the SYN, but SYN/ACK aren't sent
<freshone> superxgl iam new to this can you help me
<tei> Can I eject a disk from a grub command line?
<superxgl> u use ubuntu ,right?
<freshone> ya
<r00t4rd3d> does anyone else loose the pretty ubuntu boot screen after updating ?
<AbstractBeliefs> tei: cant you just pop a paperclip into the mechanical eject hole?
<brahmana> guampa: You sure it's not a firewall blocking incoming connections?
<Blue1> AbstractBeliefs: :-(
<superxgl> which version of ur ubuntu?
<freshone> i even went into synaptic manager but still it did not work
<guampa> orgcandman: i'm positive, i've flushed and had policies set all to ACCEPT on all tables
<Krishnandu> r00t4rd3d, Resolution changed??
<tei> I didn't know that existed...
<r00t4rd3d> nope
<freshone> how do i see which version it is?
<tei> That would be an excellent thing to have...
<freshone> i dont know now as i update it
<freshone> as and when the update manager pop up
<Krishnandu> freshone, System > About Ubuntu
<banjo597> hey guys i have a challenge for you
<brahmana> guampa: Are outgoing connections fine? ( i.e connections initiated from your machine [try telnet www.google.com 80])
<gobbe> guampa: which version do you run?
<freshone> ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<guampa> brahmana: internet isn't reachable over this ethernet, i only have a 3g connection. so i'm testing against the router admin page
<Krishnandu> freshone, Then that's the version you are using
<gobbe> guampa: what did you do before it broke?
<guampa> outgoing connections don't get ACKs, so i'm presuming the SYN isn't sent
<freshone> superxgl it is ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<freshone> thanks krishnandu
<superxgl> hmm,ok
<BluesKaj> freshone, try this : http://jadn.com/~pete/linux/index.html
<freshone> now what?
<Krishnandu> freshone, :)
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: well, I get an error removing the ehci_hcd  - FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<brahmana> guampa: Ok, then, do not know what's going on... sorry
<guampa> brahmana: ok, thanks anyway
<Krishnandu> Hi, how can this be possible?? "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 -  the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012." This is the text I get on System > About Ubuntu
<gobbe> Krishnandu: it's bug in documentation
<cheater99> hi guys
<cheater99> how can i disable compiz?
<Krishnandu> gobbe, Hmm, ok thanks. I got amazed, as I didn't do pre-upgrade or beta upgrade :P
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: let's try something else
<hanasaki> clamscan says  the engine is out of date in 10.10... how can I get the ewest?
<hanasaki> newest?
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: ok, shoot...
<freshone> does not help me much talk about command lines
<freshone> please help me graphically
<Krishnandu> freshone, What do you want to do??
<freshone> or ple tell me step wise that site i
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: one moment .. looking up the information
<freshone> i want google earth to work on my pc
<freshone> pls help
<IdleOne> freshone: open a terminal and type the command: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<freshone> ok
<Krishnandu> freshone, Tried this?? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Google_Earth
<BluesKaj>  
<freshone> idleone
<freshone> rinku@DIMACX:~$ sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<freshone> [sudo] password for rinku:
<freshone> Reading package lists... Done
<freshone> Building dependency tree
<freshone> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> freshone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freshone> googleearth-package is already the newest version.
<jon8> freaky[t]_ please dont paste
<jon8> freshone*
<IdleOne> freshone: ok, so what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> freshone, sooner or later if ou are going use Linux , some cli commands will be inevitable ... tim to lear some soon
<freshone> ok
<Krishnandu> !pastebin | freshone
<ubottu> freshone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> time to learn the KB
<BluesKaj> :)
<Krishnandu> freshone, Otherwise you'll be kicked out.
<freshone> i will not do it again i did not know please read that and help me
<BluesKaj> Krishnandu, not true , he'll just get a warning
<IdleOne> freshone: google earth is installed, you can find it in Applications > Internet menu
<Krishnandu> ya it's ok...that's why we suggested you to use that...
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: do you have jumpers on ur external hard drive?
<Krishnandu> BluesKaj, I meant mods may kick him out repeating this thing again and again...
<rs0832> freshone, did you run make-googleearth-package --force ?
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: no
<freshone> no
<JuJuBee> self contained usb external
<campbellgolf_> can I connect a iPhone to Songbird?
<rs0832> freshone, run it
<rs0832> freshone, in a terminal
<freshone> and it is not there in the internet menu
<rs0832> freshone, type this in a terminal: make-googleearth-package --force
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: have you tried a different usb port?
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: yes
<vultraz> who here is familiar with testdisk? i need some help with it
<freshone> some thing is happening..
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: have you tried lsusb -v ?? see if anything is in there?
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: I have many ports, let me try a different one
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: i can't believe it,  tried 3 different ports (2 on usb hub) 1 in front - neither worked,  one from back worked now
<MorphixNW> g NickServ identify Password1
<rs0832> freshone, when it is done it will be in the internet menu... atleast it should :)
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: they might just be on a different usb bus.. I have had that happen on machines too :) glad everything's ok :)
<freshone> thanks rs0832 and krishnandu, ubuttu
<rs0832> freshone, after that, run sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<MorphixNW> can anyone tell me if mounting drives is done differently in 10.10?
<IdleOne> MorphixNW: change your nickserv password
<JuJuBee> dr4c4n: thanks for the help.
<Krishnandu> :)
<MorphixNW> I noticed lol
<MorphixNW> how?
<freshone> it sis downloading some thing will contact you after it is done thanks all
<IdleOne> MorphixNW: /msg nickserv help passwrod
<txomon> MorphixNW: Its the same
<rs0832> MorphixNW, if you are using xchat, next time identify yourself in the freenode window instead of one of the channels so that doesnt happen:)
<MorphixNW> ;)
<txomon> xDD
<BluesKaj> rs0832, you realize that installs alien on his pc
<IdleOne> MorphixNW: /msg nickserv help setpass
<freshone> ok thanks  sorry again for the pasting error
<dr4c4n> JuJuBee: also, sometimes hubs don't do mounting devs justice :) for future ref.. I'
<dr4c4n> 'm glad I could help
<JuJuBee> thanks again
<Arxiss> Hello guys, 1 question. Linux noob here. My top panel somehow moved to the right, so i can't see half of my username and shutdown button. Any way to fix it?
<sqrt7744> I'm trying to package a program called "zams", but need to know where to put the icon so that it shows up in the applications menu. Right now the program shows up, but the icon is just a default 'question-mark' icon. The .desktop file has the line Icon=zams_logo  ... where where zams_logo.png go?
<elartey> hi
<AbstractBeliefs> good afternoon
<r1_> ciao
<KM0201> Arxiss: did your panel actually move?
<sqrt7744> Arxiss, hold the 'alt' key and you can drag the panel
<MorphixNW> can anyone tell me if mounting drives is done differently in 10.10?
<KM0201> MorphixNW: don't think so... Places menu, select drive, it mounts
<MorphixNW> I have 2 additional internal drives
<KM0201> Arxiss: did your panel actually move?
<KM0201> MorphixNW: doesn't matter really, same concept
<Arxiss> suddenly i dont know how
<rs0832> BluesKaj, sorry i was afk.. what do you mean?
<Arxiss> probably after i ran command to make win key open Start menu
<Arxiss> And i can't drag panel with alt key.
<guampa> having tcp issues over ethernet, can't make any tcp connection over eth0
<KM0201> Arxiss: did the entire panel move, or did just those two icons move off the screen?
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/addU3nWu this is sysctl -a, if some guru sees something wrong there plz tell
<Arxiss> look at screenshot
<Arxiss> ill paste it in here
<KM0201> ok
<FaiLican> hey, does World of warcraft work on a ubuntu computer?
<aeon-ltd> FaiLican: yes with wine
<brianmunk> if I download a source (not repos) is there a command that will reveal its dependics?
<KM0201> FaiLican: it supposedly works w/ wine...
<aeon-ltd> !wine | FaiLican
<ubottu> FaiLican: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<FaiLican> okey, thanks
<MorphixNW> KM0201: must be something different, as FSTAB is the same as it is on a working machine
<sidrero> hi all
<sidrero> anybody has installed ubuntu on a HP netbook?
<BluesKaj> rs0832,  lsb-core installs alien on his pc , it's an rpm redhat repos apps converter
<whileimhere> Hello. I want to use an external Hard-Drive to store my photos. Each time I connect the hard-drive to my laptop it gets a new name. Is there a way to make it connect using the same name each time so that Shotwell or Picasa will auto find it and use the correct directory?
<BluesKaj> !alien | rs0832
<ubottu> rs0832: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<rs0832> BluesKaj, i know about alien, but lsb-core is a dependancy for google earth
<gobbe> sidrero: me
<neiln> Hi, i need help as I am not able to play the VCD in ubuntu 10.10
<neiln> ! VCD
<sidrero> hi gobbe
<sidrero> may I pm you?
<trineox> neiln: have you tried vlc application?
<sidrero> what have you done regarding this thing, that the netbook has already 4 primary partitions?
<gobbe> sidrero: ask here, then also someone else might be able to give you tips
<gobbe> sidrero: i deleted them
<neiln> trineox: yes i did and i have also tried Gnome player, movie player and nothing works
<sidrero> everything?
<electro> I have a dual boot going on between 10.10 and Windows 7 where ubuntu is installed first.  My root drive is ext4 and windows is on the 2nd partition.  I reinstalled grub on the system, but had to boot off the live CD and chroot into the OS since its ext4.  My issue now is that I am never prompted with the grub menu to select my windows install now.  I commented out hiddenmenu in the menu.lst, but I still cant hit ESC to get the menu it ju
<BluesKaj> rs0832, there might be a small sacrifice to drop the tooltips in GE which seems to be the culprit with GE in maverick as described here : http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/easy-fix-for-google-earth-crash-while.html
<sidrero> still works fine?
<gobbe> sidrero: well of course i don't have windows then anymore :)
<sidrero> I tough the BIOS was in one of this partitions
<trineox> neiln: well only thing i can think of in that case is try converting it to a dvd format.
<gobbe> sidrero: no it's not
<sidrero> and was afraid that if I delete it the comp would not start
<sidrero> ah i see
<gobbe> sidrero: i deleted all partitions and created new ones
<sidrero> any idea of what were the hidden partitions?
<gobbe> sidrero: recovery
<andeeeuk> Does anyone know about the freenode irc channel and how to connect to it?
<sidrero> one is recovery
<sidrero> but there are other two
<sidrero> system, and HP tools
<rs0832> andeeeuk, you are on it :)
<rs0832> andeeeuk, #freenode
<andeeeuk> ohh excellent :)
<shcherbak> andeeeuk: #freenode, /join #freenode
<sidrero> anyway, is good to know it works fine gobbe :)
<sidrero> I guess I´ll end doing that
<trineox> neiln: do you have more then one vcd to try, it might be the formatting.
<rs0832> BluesKaj, k got it .. thanks
<mattyh88> hi, i'm trying to install bugzilla on ubuntu 10.10. Documentation says, "download a tar". How do you do that? :p
<andeeeuk> thanks
<neiln> trineox: i think i found the solution, i was able to play it by gxine
<andeeeuk> i didnt realise
<Stormx2> mattyh88, sudo apt-get install bugzilla3
<andeeeuk> im a just trying to connect to a joomla channel
<mneumonic> Hi, is there a gaming channel?
<trineox> neiln: awesome ..as long as it works thats all that matters :-)
<Stormx2> mneumonic, #ubuntu-gaming
<mneumonic> thanks
<neiln> trineox: yeah n thanx for your help
<trineox> neiln: no problem at all glad to have helped :-)
<mattyh88> Stormx2: thanks :)
<MorphixNW>  dr4c4n: seems to be working better now
<electro> I have a dual boot going on between 10.10 and Windows 7 where ubuntu is installed first.  My root drive is ext4 and windows is on the 2nd partition.  I reinstalled grub on the system, but had to boot off the live CD and chroot into the OS since its ext4.  My issue now is that I am never prompted with the grub menu to select my windows install now.  I commented out hiddenmenu in the menu.lst, but I still cant hit ESC to get the menu it ju
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: excellent :) have a good 1
<nicolas> hi
<Dr_Willis> electro:  menu.lst? You using grub2 or grub1?
<Slyboots> this si driving me up the bloody wall.. two weeks trying to get "XRender" extension working over VNC
<Dr_Willis> electro:  you hit the shift key also i belive. for grub2
<Slyboots> And I cant even get freeNX to bloody work
<Slyboots> (Package is busted I think; keeps saying "service freenx not reconised)
<nicolas> #nicolas
<gobbe> !grub2 | electro
<ubottu> electro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  yea 0 - i got freenx working once by following the freenx ubuntu wiki. but it was a bit confuseing given there seems tobe 2 variants of freenx out now. (freenx and  the otehr one)
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: hope this works as I dont wanna lose the content of the drives
<Slyboots> Dr_Willis: its not that.. can get it to install but I cant start the service
<adrian_> siemanko
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  you could always manually start it from /etc/rc.local i guess
<Slyboots> Its extreamly fustrating
<Slyboots> That doesnt work either
<campbellgolf_> what is the sudo apt-get command to install gtkpod on Maverick?
<Slyboots> slyboots@Beluga:~$ service freenx start
<Slyboots> freenx: unrecognized service
<Slyboots> running /etc/init.d/freenx-server start produces the same error message
<Arxiss> This is quite weird but here it goes. Every 15 seconds or so, my screen "flashes" like its refreshing picture. Is this only me.. or you heard something like this before?
<campbellgolf_> sudo apt-get install dtkpod  ... does not work
<campbellgolf_> sp..gdkpod
<Dr_Willis> Slyboots:  when i played with it. i dont think i used the other nx  variant. not the frrnx one.
<Slyboots> neatx?
<Dr_Willis> yea that sounds right.
<Slyboots> I installed it; but couldnt get my client to connect
<Dr_Willis> The docs at the time were very messed up.
<Slyboots> :(
<Dr_Willis> Ive not tried it in several months
<Slyboots> .. there were docs?
<Nefreyu> Hola!!
<sidrero> hola nefreyu
<Dr_Willis> the nx/ubuntu wiki page
<Dr_Willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Slyboots> I coudlnt find any instructions on how to use it.. or any man pages..
<Slyboots> Or even the configruation pages
<Nefreyu> soy nuevo con Ubuntu y busco ayuda...
<Nefreyu> alguien puede ayudarme?
<sidrero> yo puedo intentar
<sidrero> aunque tambien soy relativamente nuevo
<Ryu_Kurisu> Hi everyone, I think I've found a bug, but I'm asking here first if it's just me; when I add an new keyboard lay-out and remove the old lay-out it's all fine and dandy, but after a reboot the old lay-out returns (even if I applied it system-wide). Is this a bug, or is it just me? (Error occurred on different systems)
<Slyboots> Ayte.. thats the wiki page If followed
<Pici> !es | Nefreyu sidrero
<ubottu> Nefreyu sidrero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Slyboots> I'll try it again though
<Nefreyu> mira, no me funcionan las teclas de funcion de mi portatil
<gobbe> Ryu_Kurisu: how did you do that?
<sidrero> creo que es mejor que preguntes en ingles, o pasar al canal que dice ubottu
<Nefreyu> como cambio de canal?
<Pici> Nefreyu: /join #ubuntu-es
<Nefreyu> gracias
<Ryu_Kurisu> gobbe: I went to keyboard settings, added the new lay-out, removed the old and applied system-wide :S
<mauro_> alguin habla español
<Da_Rhyno> Help! I deleted the top panel in Ubuntu by mistake!
<Da_Rhyno> Is there any way I can get it back?
<bastidrazor> !panels | Da_Rhyno
<ubottu> Da_Rhyno: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gobbe> Ryu_Kurisu: system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<Arxiss> Is there a way to remove workspaces? Coz i only need 1.
<Ryu_Kurisu> gobbe: Yes (well, I used Gnome-Do to get there, but still the same)
<mauro_> guys how play mu in linux?
<mauro_> help me please
<freshone> hello
<mauro_> hell
<Pici> !es | mauro_
<freshone> google earth didi not appear in my menu
<ubottu> mauro_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KM0201> Arxiss: if you right click workspacw switcher(assumng its in your panel) and change the columns/rows to 1/1.. you'll have 1 workspace
<Slyboots> 2Okay; I've installed neatx-server..
<Slyboots> But..
<Slyboots> I cant find any configuration files.. man pages..
<Da_Rhyno> how can I open a terminal without the bar?
<freshone> iam at the terminal
<Arxiss> got it already. tnx
<KM0201> Da_Rhyno: what bar
<Arxiss> Km0 can i pm you?
<Slyboots> And I dont have any /etc/nxserver/ folder for the configuraiton files
<KM0201> Arxiss: sure i gues
<Da_Rhyno> without the top panel?
<KM0201> Da_Rhyno: yeah, what do you mean a terminal w/o the top panel
<Da_Rhyno> Where the applications button is and all...
<Ryu_Kurisu> gobbe: Any ideas?
<Da_Rhyno> That's how I accessed the terminal in the first place.
<gobbe> Ryu_Kurisu: hmmh. trying to do same and see is it really bug, which version you are running?
<Da_Rhyno> But now I can't cause that panel isn't there.
<aeon-ltd> Da_Rhyno: press alt-f2 type gnome-terminal
<Ryu_Kurisu> Da_Rhyno: There is an easy application which could restore it for you...
<kamuisan> hello everyone:)
<Ryu_Kurisu> gobbe: On both systems 10.10
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: it should work, it's not deleting, just checking information, be sure if it doesn't tell u anything to try it next w/ verbose option set
<gobbe> Ryu_Kurisu: ok, let me try
<Ryu_Kurisu> Da_Rhyno: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-restore-default-gnome-panels-in-ubuntu/
<freshone> hello the terminal keeps trying to open lib files and cannot find them
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks
<gobbe> Ryu_Kurisu: you could however, raise a bug from that, if you got it two machines
<Ryu_Kurisu> Or first try to find a bug which is the same and make me "affected"
<Ryu_Kurisu> gobbe: We shouldn't swamp the bug-tracker with duplicate bugs ;)
<gobbe> Ryu_Kurisu: true that
<Ryu_Kurisu> gobbe: And also not make the comment section unreadable, so only mark as affected :P
<aimio> anyone know why i don't have a GNOME session availible in my sessions bar :S
<Da_Rhyno> ubottu - that terminal command didn't work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanasaki> how can the most current clamav be loaded in 10.10?   looks like the one that ships is from 12 mo ago
<ZykoticK9> aimio, do you see a "Ubuntu Desktop" or "Ubuntu Netbook" as a session option?  These are technically both Gnome.
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: I have now deleted the partitions, formatted the drives, rebooted and still not working
<nicolas> hi
<aksh1> hi all, after i am getting error for dpkg-reconfigure -a as dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<aimio> ZykoticK9, i have those but i did something to mess them up beacuse now the netbook and the desktop are lookin the same wich i don't want,
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks for the shell script! It helped! =D
<nicolas> nicolas
<Da_Rhyno> I'm in a rush though, so I g2g
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks again! =D
<philip_> offtopic - is the limit on concurrent connections based on the HostOS or the GuestOS in a virtualized setting? (win7 as Host with 10 connections, Ubuntu as GuestOS with unlimited)
<aimio> ZykoticK9, the reason why i tried to change this up was i had no desktop control, i could not right click on the desktop to change background, add folders etc.. and now i have messed it all upp.. :S
<gobbe> hanasaki: clamav is 0.96.3, it's quite new
<gobbe> hanasaki: so what do you mean with old?
<hanasaki> ClamAV 0.96.3  it doesn't catch a virus that when uplaoded to the clam site says its in ClamAV 0.96.5
<hanasaki> gobbe:  what is the release date on .3
<Ryu_Kurisu> hanasaki: You need to find a PPA which contains the newest version. Maybe on the ClamAV website?
<ZykoticK9> aimio, sorry I don't have any suggestions for you.  Best of luck.  The not being able to RC on desktop (origional problem) I may have been able to help with.
<ivan_> #ubuntu-ru
<hanasaki> Ryu_Kurisu:  no .deb on the clam site.   Ryu_Kurisu ppa has .3 not .5
<gobbe> hanasaki: well, it takes while to get new packages
<sresu> How to auto mount a partition on every boot?
<aimio> ZykoticK9, can you tell me the origional problem fix. ? /is it to disable nautilus ?../
<gobbe> hanasaki: you can contribute and compile new packages if you want
<ZykoticK9> sresu, add it to fstab
<hanasaki> gobbe:  the virus missed by .3 is from a year ago
<hanasaki> gobbe:  would like to do so... just burried in deadlines and do not have a starting point for making a .deb
<ZykoticK9> aimio, gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "true"
<gobbe> hanasaki: .3 is released 2010-09-20
<Ryu_Kurisu> hanasaki: This ppa: ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa?
<gobbe> hanasaki: so it's quite new, if you see that 10.10 is released 2010-10-10
<hanasaki> Ryu_Kurisu:  yes deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu
<poopmaster1> Hi, trying to iinstall ZNC on my ubuntu setup. What is the best approach? Should I create a new account specifically for ZNC and apt-get znc using it? Will ZNC automatically start up if my machine reboots, or do I have to manually start it from commandline each time?
<dr_phd1> hello everyone, i have a question. I have China Telecom PPPoE connection but Ubuntu doesn't have a GUI dialler for it. Is there any GUI dialler available, or is there any easy way to connect to it instead of typing pppoeconf in terminal every time I log on to my computer
<hanasaki> Ryu_Kurisu:  hmm then why would it miss this ?    Backdoor.IRC.Zapchast.zwrc
<gobbe> hanasaki: you should ask it from clamav's support
<hanasaki> uplaoding it to clam it is found.. so it must be that the version in 10.10 is not current enough.  freshclam is current
<Raydiation> any recommendation for gba emulator?
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> to create dual boot
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> ?
<electro> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<electro> its not using grub2
<nit-wit> LORD_NIETZSCHE, Thus Spoke Zarathustra to yah in the new year
<Brian72helpMe> I am need of some serious help.  It's a long story ... but I typed the following stupid command "sudo mv /usr /home/brian/Documents"
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> zarathustra is done
<kyle1> looking for file /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/screenlets/plugins/Mail.py as instructions.. but path not exist app is running so document is wrong  how find file?
<gobbe> Brian72helpMe: you could move /home/brian/Documetns back to /usr
<Dr_Willis> Brian72helpMe:  so you have a /home/brian/Documents/usr  now?
<nit-wit> LORD_NIETZSCHE, nice work I like beyond good and evil
<Brian72helpMe> yes .... but I can't move them back.  Terminal says I don't have a necessary batch file in /usr
<MorphixNW> how can I connect to the hard drive of another ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> Brian72helpMe:  you may need to use a live  cd.  what batch file is it talking about?
<Brian72helpMe> I can boot a Linux Mint install USB if I need to fis things
<Brian72helpMe> I forget the batch file it was looking for ... computer is off now.  It is a laptop
<gobbe> so just boot with live cd
<gobbe> mount filesystem
<Dr_Willis> may be easier to fix it with live cd.
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> he wrote a few of good books
<Brian72helpMe> How would I go about fixing it from the live USB boot?
<Dr_Willis> mount the filesystem. cd to /home/whoever/Documents
<Dr_Willis> sudo mv usr /media/mountpoint
<Brian72helpMe> ah ok ... i'll try that ty!
<guampa> need help, having a weird issue with tcp not working at all on eth0. icmp and udp do work (i can ping the router and get dhcp from it). BUT i can't reach its admin page for example. Iptables are all flushed and -P ACCEPT, and the card works ok in a livecd
<lisa_> is libre office in repos for lubuntu?
<gobbe> guampa: what did you do before that happend? have you tried to shutdown firewall totally?
<LORD_NIETZSCHE> quit the firewall
<ZykoticK9> lisa_, it isn't in official ubuntu repo yet (ummm maybe for +1) --- i'm using the DEB download from the libreoffice web site currently - working great
<lisa_> having a look there thks
<guampa> gobbe: yes the firewall is disabled entirely, can't recall what i did b/c i was restoring a config
<DigressNow> anyone know why grub won't recognize my hard drive partition anymore?
<DigressNow> if I boot into live cd it shows that it is there and I can access files
<KM0201> DigressNow: did you do someting to remove grub?
<lisa_> Zykotick9:  after DL how do I indtstall?
<DigressNow> I upgraded to maverick and then I kept getting error: out of disk
<DigressNow> and it wouldn't recognize any os
<Brian72helpMe> Dr_Willis: When I open /home/brian/Documents ... from the Live USB ... there are only 2 files:  Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop    and    README.txt
<Brian72helpMe> I believe I encrypted the home folder =/
<KM0201> DigressNow: well.. sounds like you ran out of space during the upgrade, and grub got fubarred... who knows how the OS is
<neoarcher7> hi
<neoarcher7> every body
<mattyh88> why can't I see my files/folders when typing "ls" in terminal
<mr_shed> anyone here have Netgear ReadyNAS Duo? I'm having trouble getting it to mount. seems I haven't even got it in fstab.
<DigressNow> so I reinstalled to karmic and its detecting my xp /os and my karmic os but when I choose karmic it won't boot, keeps saying it can't find the hard drive
<maxik> hi all
<KM0201> mattyh88: are you in a folder that has no files/documents
<mattyh88> KM0201: i'm in the root
<ZykoticK9> lisa_, there are two command you need to run - cd into the main extracted directory then run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" then if you want gnome integration cd into the subdirectory and install the single deb in there too - "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" would work there.
<KM0201> mattyh88: well, ls should show some files
<DigressNow> I have plenty of space
<DigressNow> I thought
<mattyh88> KM0201: yeh, that's what i thought, but it doesnt :p haha
<KM0201> DigressNow: i dunno, id probably download 10.10 and just do a clean install of it... something obviously happened... 9.04 is EOL anyway
<DigressNow> I tried that and it did the error out of disk again
<DigressNow> is 10.10 lucid or maverick?  I tried that with maverick
<gobbe> guampa: disabled or closed?
<ZykoticK9> DigressNow, 10.10 is mav
<Brian72helpMe> I need help:  I am trying to access an encrypted home folder from a Live USB ... there are 2 files in it "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and "README.txt" ... the command from the README doesn't work in Terminal.  What next?
<KM0201> DigressNow: maverick is 10.10... doing a clean install of maverick(overwriting all the 9.04 silliness) should resolve this.
<guampa> gobbe: no, disabled. Manually flushed all iptables rules and set all policies to ACCEPT
<gobbe> guampa: well, try to close it down and see what happens
<DigressNow> ok, I'll give that a try.  Going to maverick is what caused the out of disk error to begin with though
<DigressNow> but I'll try a clean install rather than the update
<__name__> hello
<__name__> can i tell apt i want certain packages from natty?
<KM0201> DigressNow: well, try a clean install, and you might want to make your ubuntu partitions bigger.. how big are they now?\
<guampa> gobbe: not sure i understand what "close down" means
<poopmaster1> I added a new account and disabled root from SSHing in, but if I add that new account to the /etc/sudoers file wouldn't disabling root from SSH have been useless then?
<DigressNow> I hav 200 gigs on ubuntu and 120 on xp
<DigressNow> should be plenty
<KM0201> DigressNow: you're not out of space then, unless you have some unusual partition set up
<DigressNow> on this machine I only have 10 gigs on ubuntu and its always been fine
<KM0201> DigressNow: how is that 200gigs partitioned?
<gobbe> guampa: sudo service ufw stop
<ZykoticK9> __name__, no - mixing repo's between release distributions is a bad idea.  you could "try" to install just the DEBs from the updated program but that may not work out.  Check if there is a PPA with the updated program version available.
<gobbe> poopmaster1: well it disables access with root account
<AbstractBeliefs> does anyone know if the rescue remix contains ms-sys?
<gobbe> poopmaster1: sudo just allows users to run command with root rights
<DigressNow> I had 120 as NFTS for xp, then the other as ext3 I think its ext4 now - which is broken into I think 2 sub partitions, the swap, and the main
<guampa> gobbe: there, i stopped it, still the same results though
<DigressNow> swap is 5 gigs
<__name__> ZykoticK9: Yes I already did that, it's a lot of work and does not give me patches to natty
<poopmaster1> gobbe: Isn't that essentially the same thing? if you can run commands with root rights wouldn't that be just as if you logged in under the root account?
<gobbe> guampa: so no traffic at all to outside works?
<KM0201> DigressNow: ok, just boot the maverick CD, do "manual partitioning" at the install phase, delete the old /  and replace it w/ a new one, and you should be fine
<gobbe> guampa: it's quite hard to know, because i don't have information what did you do before it broke up
<__name__> ZykoticK9: I think that compiling it myself is a worse idea than getting it from natty.
<ZykoticK9> __name__, true.  You decide, which is more important - the updated program on your current system - or running the alpha then.
<gobbe> poopmaster1: well, root is root in every linux, no need to guess userid
<rigved> DigressNow: swap is not partitioned as ext4. it's partitioned as linux-swap
<DigressNow> ok I'll give it a shot
<ZykoticK9> __name__, compiling yourself?
<KM0201> DigressNow: make sure anything important is backed up of course.
<gobbe> poopmaster1: it's just to prevent bruteforce
<__name__> ZykoticK9: The new version of the program.
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | __name__
<ubottu> __name__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<guampa> odd as it seems, no, anything at all, i can *receive* but tcp datagrams just aren't being sent from the card...never saw this
<__name__> ZykoticK9: I need a newer version of something that is in the repos.
<gobbe> guampa: and this happens even after boot?
<ZykoticK9> __name__, search that ppa link!
<__name__> And that is not in PPA.
<ZykoticK9> __name__, oh - well that won't work then :(
<ZykoticK9> __name__, what is it?
<__name__> ZykoticK9: stumpwm
<poopmaster1> Okay, I just added myself to the souders file... myaccount  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<__name__> ZykoticK9: The maverick deb keeps dying.
<aimio> how come when i do apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook or ubuntu-desktop it does not delete it :S
<rigved> __name__: have you tried backports?
<RawChid> My NTFS Partition is automatically mounted by Gnome, is it possible to change the permissions (umask?) of it?   I don't want to do it via fstab.
<__name__> rigved: no
<rigved> __name__: ohh on maverick, no backports yet
<ZykoticK9> __name__, sorry never used that.  best of luck man.  i take it stumpwm is a very low resource wm?
<__name__> ZykoticK9: It's just another tiling WM.
<guampa> gobbe: yes, in fact it had happened before on my laptop and i'd thought the ethernet had broken, now after manually installing all the software and config i had in the laptop i end up with the same problem, so it appears to be exclusively a broken config/software problem
<__name__> Thanks.
<kcorcoran> currently, when i select a file to download it defaults to my ~/Downloads folder - is there a change that default?
<guampa> it works if i try it with a livecd on the same machine
<rigved> kcorcoran: in firefox, you can change the download folder
<gobbe> guampa: have you updated any files in /etc/sysctl.d
<kcorcoran> rigved:  thank you!
<rigved> kcorcoran: you are welcome
<Brian72helpMe> I need help:  I am trying to access an encrypted home folder from a Live USB ... there are 2 files in it "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and "README.txt" ... the command from the README doesn't work in Terminal.  What next?
<gobbe> Brian72helpMe: well, what error-message do you get when you run it?
<gobbe> Brian72helpMe: and what did you try to run
<rigved> Brian72helpMe: you need to chroot into the system on the hard disk and then run the command, afaik. currently you are running it in the live system.
<ZykoticK9> __name__, the stumpwm web page updates a line directly under the title (in the top right corner) every minute or so - some of them are pretty funny.</OT>
 * aimio got ubuntu on my brain.. brain .. bbb.. rrr.. aaa..iii..nnn..
<ikonia> aimio: ok, give it a rest please
<__name__> ZykoticK9: it changes on release here.
<skooz> anyone wana help. new install of Ubuntu 10.10. I log in and I can see the desktop background for a second the back to login.
<DThought> Brian72helpMe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ does this help?
<aimio> ikonia ?
<ikonia> aimio: the random "brain" stuff
<aimio> ikonia i did it one time not like i am spamming or anything.
<arunce> anyone knows where one can change firefox shortcut keys?
<ikonia> aimio: yes, so I'm asking you to give it a rest and not to it again please.
<aimio> ikonia, i was not planning on doing it again.
<guampa> gobbe: all i have in sysctl.d are 4 distro configs, none network related. I've restored /etc/sysctl.conf to the defaults (had enabled syncookies, rp_filter, icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts, icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses, secure_redirects and disabled source routing)
<ikonia> aimio: ok, then don't do it in the first place, please.
<ikonia> aimio: the topic is support discussion,  please try to keep tot that.
<__name__> ZykoticK9: "used by a bunch of weirdos"
<sam_sam> !!screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<guampa> gobbe: anyway almost all those net sysctls aren't related to tcp, still, it looks like it could be some bad sysctl to me too
<ikonia> __name__: please don't be silly,
<aksh1> hi all i am getting error as init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (447) terminated with status 1
<aksh1> not able to get boot screen and logo
<aimio> how come when i do apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook or ubuntu-desktop it does not delete it :S
<gobbe> guampa: yes. it's first thing on my mind that some wrong sysctl setting caused this....can you see anything on /var/log, that could explain more or help little nit
<skooz> If I need help how often should i repost my problem
<__name__> ikonia: I was just quoting the page where he said there were funny lines.
<Brian72helpMe> gobbe:  I run ecryptfs-mount-private and I get "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<__name__> I did not insult anyone.
<ikonia> __name__: I understand, please try to keep it out of the support discussion
<gobbe> Brian72helpMe: follow instructions from the link you got
<__name__> ikonia: Sorry.
<xangua> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<xangua> aimio: because is just a metapackage
<gobbe> Brian72helpMe: from DThought
<ikonia> __name__: not a problem at all
<dr4c4n> skooz: whats' ur problem?
<skooz> login
<dr4c4n> skooz: what problem are you having with login and login to what?
<skooz> brings me back to login in when i log in
<aimio> ahh i see, but i some how borked my sessions some how when i use ubuntu desktop, or ubuntu-netbook they look the same and i have tried reinstall etc but they still look the same. Any ideas how to fix that ?..
<sam_sam> i want to configure screen on a different full screen with single to switch .. is it possible ?how ?
<dr4c4n> skooz: version of ubuntu, have u recently done an update? Have you checked ubuntu forums for infinite login loop?
<skooz> login to ubuntu 10.10 desktop I enter usrnm n paswrd see desk top for a sec the back to log in
<guampa> gobbe: brb, thanks for the help so far
<__name__> ZykoticK9: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-pinning
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: what video card do u have?
<__name__> oh, sorry for the german version.
<skooz> new install
<gobbe> guampa: no problem :) interested to find out what's wrong thre
<sam_sam> Nvidia
<dr4c4n> skooz: google Ubuntu infinite login 10.10
<__name__> ZykoticK9: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<skooz> thank you
<ZykoticK9> __name__, ya apt pinning is not something i know much about - never had to use it myself.  might work though.
<Squidy> i have both gnome and KDE running, i installed gnome first then added KDE from the repository, could i del Gnome safely without any problems???
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: there's an option for dual screens in nvidia-settings
<sam_sam> dr4c4n:i can't find it, can u show a screen shot plz ?
<xangua> !purekde | Squidy
<ubottu> Squidy: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: open a terminal, and type in nvidia-settings
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: you might need to be root in that case use sudo nvidia-settings
<sam_sam> dr4c4n: i have that dialog box open in front , still i will do it ..
<mactimes> Hi.  I have a problem in my Sony VGN-SR350A which is pretty similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272247?comments=all  Except that sometimes I have to hold down a key during an ongoing session.  Some applications seem to hang, but when holding down a key, they seem to continue running. Is there a workaround for this issue?
<mr_shed> I'm having problems getting ReadyNAS duo to mount, I'm trying the following comman "...$ mount 192.168.../media /home/user/media" but it keeps coming up with "connection timed out"
<ZykoticK9> sam_sam, System / Admin / Nvidia Settings... - then on the "X Server Display Configuration" on left - do you see two monitors on the right side?
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: there should be two screens available for you to choose from, if you want them to be separate screens choose twinview :)
<sam_sam> ZykoticK9:  i see only one monitor
<ZykoticK9> sam_sam, in the "Model" drop down does it list 2?
<sam_sam> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<sam_sam> ZykoticK9: only one :-$
<P4G0> hi there
<dr4c4n> hi PG40
<ZykoticK9> sam_sam, your second monitor isn't being seen then!
<P4G0> hase anyone installed AUFS under ubuntu 10.10?
<P4G0> -e
<aimio> why when i use ubuntu desktop, or ubuntu-netbook they look the same and i have tried reinstall etc but they still look the same. Any ideas how to fix that ?..
<ZykoticK9> sam_sam, is this a laptop?
<P4G0> dr4c4n: stephan?
<sam_sam> ZykoticK9: no , i will search on twinview ..
<gobbe> aimio: they are same, only difference is that netbook has also unity-desktop, you can select which one to use while login
<sam_sam> ZykoticK9: desktop it is <-- fulll answer :D
<ZykoticK9> sam_sam, ok - but until you see two monitors in there - you won't be able to enable twinview
<dr4c4n> P4G0: nope, just saying hi
<aimio> gobbe, thats what i meant whit when they look the same, they both have unity-desktop now for some reason..
<aimio> i changed something in the settings i can't remmember what i changed.
<P4G0> dr4c4n: ah ok, a friend is using ubuntu too and his nick is dr4k4n :D
<dr4c4n> P4G0: tis a good nick ...
<sam_sam> twinview is disabled :-$
<P4G0> hehe
<gobbe> aimio: well, select it from login
<P4G0> anyone who uses unionfs or aufs in here?
<gobbe> aimio: after selecting user you can select to use netbook or ubuntu desktop
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: there's a document from nvidia on how to enable twinview -- look at your driver docs
<aimio> gobbe, that is what i am trying to say they are both the same when i choose in the login.......
<greenser> I have an issue
<P4G0> i want to install aufs on ubuntu and wonder if there is a prebuild package or if i have to compile it myself
<ghoulmaster> #archlinux
<solo_> hi!
<solo_>  my hardware:44:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<solo_>  drivers from System->Addition Drivers don't work with my laptop hp 4720s.  Please help me. How I can work with WiFi in Ubuntu 10.10
<mradr> sup ^.^
<solo_>  drivers from System->Addition Drivers don't work with my laptop hp 4720s.  Please help me. How I can work with WiFi in Ubuntu 10.10
<sam_sam> dr4c4n:ty , can i see manual on terminal? with man /info  ?
<aimio> gobbe, when i choose netbook or dekstop in the login, they are the same understand it now ?..
<dr4c4n> PG40: try apt-get install aufs
<KM0201> solo_: you probably need the b43 driver w/ that device.. i helped someone the other day that the STA driver didn't work w/ that device
<greenser> Recently, I installed compiz fusion, didn't like it, and uninstalled it. Afterwards, I wanted to re-enable my visual effects but they are unavailable. How do I fix this?
<P4G0> dr4c4n: isn't available :(
<dr4c4n> sam_sam: try which nvida - or find the module using lsmod - then look at the docs on the nvidia site...
<xangua> greenser: reinstall compiz¿
<dr4c4n> PG40 - it's available for hardy - so check other places
<sam_sam> dr4c4n: ok ty :)
<solo_> KM0201: Help me please I 3 day cannot work
<dr4c4n> PG40: also might be named something different
<P4G0> yeah for hardy i found out...
<P4G0> hmm i'm a aptitude user :) how can i search through package descriptions? :)
<KM0201> solo_: send me a private message, i'll try to work through it w/ you
<bluezone> P4G0 i don't know but try apt-cache search "xxx"
<Arxiss> Anyone knows how to install driver from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ?
<mactimes> Hi.  I have a problem in my Sony VGN-SR350A which is pretty similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272247?comments=all  Except that sometimes I have to hold down a key during an ongoing session.  Some applications seem to hang, but when holding down a key, they seem to continue running. Is there a workaround for this issue?
<lisa_> can someone tell me how to add Firefox to the panel in LXDE?
<RawChid> My NTFS Partition is automatically mounted by Gnome, is it possible to change the permissions (umask?) of it?   I don't want to do it via fstab.
<sam_sam> what is X11 ?
<xangua> lisa_: create a custom launcher¿
<lisa_> trying
<greenser> I reinstalled compiz, now it says it can't enable desktop effects
<sam_sam> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Aihetleos> guys why i cant delete any file in /usr/lib  ???
<xangua> greenser: what does exactly the error message says¿¿ try 'compiz --replace' in a terminal
<asker> ршеруку
<xangua> Aihetleos: permissions...
<asker> hi there
<P4G0> hmm found nothing usable... is there any place to search through other repositories?
<lisa_> ok lxde really sucks
<greenser> couldn't load plugin ccp
<Brian72helpMe> gobbe:  ok... so I was following the instructions on that website.  After I typed "chroot $D"  I get an error:  "bash: /usr/bin/mint-fortune: No such file or directory"   I hope it's not a linux mint specific problem.  =)
<asker> anybody knows - how to change Skype fonts without changing the system fonts and size?
<asker> qtconfig is not working on this task
<Aihetleos> <xangua> be more specific pls im amateur
<asker> Skype is writed on the qt3 right?
<Brian72helpMe> And all other commands get similar errors after that point
<zachk> is there an option i can do to install dev package versions of packages i already have installed?
<mactimes> P4G0, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xangua> what could be more specific what i said¿¿
<xangua> ...
<P4G0> mactimes: already searched through packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<mactimes> P4G0, What, exactly, are you looking for?
<sam_sam> any way to start firefox in offline mode via commandline or otherwise ?
<P4G0> is there any alternative to AUFS? i want to merge multiple hdds without raid
<sam_sam> while still being connected
<ccvp> Post Nasal Drip
<mactimes> P4G0, LVM?
<P4G0> ah nope
<ccvp> squidy-away, now that you are Squidy, does that mean you are here?
<ccvp> why not use: Squidy-here
<P4G0> i want to combine multiple hdds... but when one hdd fails the others should still be intact
<llutz> sam_sam: tried "firefox -offline
<ccvp> hello mahm0ud
<mactimes> P4G0, Well, I'd make some RAID10 stuff then.
<P4G0> oh noo
<P4G0> no raid :)
<ccvp> lots of random joiners in here
<txomon> Aihetleos: did u fixed ur problem?
<ccvp> wtf is going on
<Arxiss>  Anyone have idea where should i get    XFree86-Mesa-libGL    package from?
<P4G0> hmm how should i explain in a frew words
<greenser> couldn't load plugin ccp --> couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators --> found no decorator to star  -->  Window Manager Warning: "" Found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "move o workspace 1"
<mactimes> P4G0, You don't want LVM, you don't want RAID, I really don't know how to help you.
<mactimes> P4G0, Sorry.
<Nepherius> is prelinking worth it on a slower pc ?
<juniour> hey i have upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 after installing packeg it got error and my ubuntu dosent start
<Aihetleos> <txomon> no it says than im not the owner so i cannot change these permitions
<P4G0> with AUFS you have multiple hdds with own filesystems. AUFS combines them to one virtual filesystem. when writing to the aufs-fs AUFS writes the data completely to exactly ONE hdd
<juniour> help me please
<juniour> ?
<aimio> how come when i do gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "true" "i still have no control over the desktop" :S
<mactimes> juniour, Do you have backups of your files?
<juniour> no
<P4G0> in addition you could tell aufs to "round-robin" when writing data, so file1 goes to hdd1, file2 to hdd2 and so on...
<greenser> So, no one knows what I'm doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Nepherius:  that was a poplar thing a few years back.. and back then.. the benchmarks were inconclusive as to if it helped or not
<txomon> P4G0: have you thought about making another partition tble?
<juniour> mactimes i have installed ubuntu through wubi in windows 7
<stason> hi, when I install 10.10 I get an error at the end of the installation. Something about not being able to create the bootloader. What should I do?
<xangua> aimio: nautilus -q
<juniour> any way
<P4G0> txomon: why another partition table?
<Nepherius> ah ok , tks
<juniour> to start ubuntu
<txomon> if you want to merge hdds you have to make a partition table in which all apears
<mactimes> juniour, Oh.  Well, I'll tell you what.  Start the live-cd, backup your files elsewhere, make a clean install of 10.10.  IMHO, upgrades never work as good as a clean install.
<txomon> it isdangerous
<P4G0> hmm maybe a fstab-entry says more than 1000 words:
<P4G0> none	/mnt/unified	aufs	create_policy=round-robin,br:/branches/sda1:/branches/sdb1:/branches/sda1	0 0
<txomon> because if 1 hdd dissapears, u loose all ur information
<P4G0> txomon: but not with AUFS ;)
<P4G0> each hdd is independent from each other
<juniour> mactimes i dont have cd i have installed ubuntu via wubi in windows 7
<Arxiss>  Anyone have idea where should i get    XFree86-Mesa-libGL    package from?
<juniour> any help how to start ubuntu
<Aihetleos> im trying  to change permissions  to delete a file from /usr/lib but it says that im not the owner so i cannot change the permissions. What i should do???
<juniour> in not getting start
<P4G0> I don't want to use RAID (5) because adding another hdd could result in loosing all data when growing the array with dmraid
<mactimes> juniour, idk, then.
<txomon> Aihetleos: You should definetly not erase any data there
<KurtKraut> Aihetleos, are you sure you need to delete this file? Files under /usr/lib shouldn't be manually deleted in regular circunstances.
<txomon> what do wou want it for?
<greenser> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<txomon> P4G0: what for?
<P4G0> with aufs i have no parity but when loosing a hdd all other hdds are still intact
<juniour> help me ubuntu does not start
<P4G0> txomon: i want to build a huge and expandable file storage
<txomon> P4G0: the best thing is to mount them in different folders, so that u can move them
<txomon> dont try to unify them
<Aihetleos> <KurtKraut> there is a file (compiz) i unistall the compiz and it still there. i want to delete it  to clean the lib. Why i cant??
<Brian72helpMe> gobbe:  ok... so I was following the instructions on that website.  After I typed "chroot $D"  I get an error:  "bash: /usr/bin/mint-fortune: No such file or directory"   I hope it's not a linux mint specific problem.  =)  After that point, continuing doesn't get any results (chroot unsuccessful)
<P4G0> txomon: ah no thats even not usable for me
<xangua> Arxiss: search Mesa-libGL on synaptic
<juniour> hey i have upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 after installing packeg it got error and my ubuntu dosent start
<P4G0> it's like that at the current time
<juniour> help me
<P4G0> i want to have ALL movies in ONE folder
<bluezone> juniour: I need more information, what exactly happens
<mactimes> Aihetleos, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove --purge compiz && apt-get clean && apt-get install compiz
<DigressNow> KM0201: It went back to the error: out of disk after reinstalling 10.10
<txomon> P4G0: ^^ i also wanted for that, and I discovered that it is better to classify them by name than unifying them
<rigved> juniour: use a live cd to back up your files and then perform a clean install. this is the best way to get rid of errors like this
<DigressNow> ub rescue
<KM0201> DigressNow: you're doing something wrong...
<P4G0> the same for muvies, pictures and so on... important data is automatically backed up via cron...
<txomon> juniour: bad thing installing ubuntu and windows in same partition
<KM0201> DigressNow: either you've ot partitioned your drive correctly, or something.. 200gigs is enormous for ubuntu
<txomon> juniour: haveu any idea of which was the error?
<Aihetleos> <mactimes> and what is that doing?
<txomon> Aihetleos: it uninstalls compiz
<bluezone> txomon: he upgraded, and it probably failed that way
<juniour> txomon like not found
<P4G0> txomon: it has to be one big folder, because MediaPortal is only accepting one folder for recordings... i could move them, but i don't want to
<stason> error creating bootloader during clean 10.10 install. What to do?
<mactimes> Aihetleos, You wanted to reinstall compiz, right?
<DigressNow> the partitions are correct, I don't know any other way to do it
<P4G0> so anyway.... AUFS is the perfect fit for me... no one has an ide where to find binary packages?
<txomon> juniour: I dont know how booting in same partition works... try with a grub rescue CD
<P4G0> *idea
<KurtKraut> Aihetleos, how did you install compiz?
<Dr_Willis> P4G0:  theres some 'fuse' filesystems that are similer to aufs
<txomon> P4G0: make an script that moves them
<mactimes> Aihetleos, That will update your repositories, upgrade packages in your system to the latest versions, remove compiz if it is still there clean cached files and reinstall compiz.
<mactimes> Aihetleos, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove --purge compiz && apt-get autoremove --purge && apt-get clean && apt-get install compiz
<gobbe> Brian72helpMe: if you are using mint this channel is wrong
<mactimes> Aihetleos, That last line will work better.
<greenser> I reinstalled compiz, now it says it can't enable desktop effects
<greenser> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<mactimes> Aihetleos, Will also clean packages that are no longer in use.
<Aihetleos> <mactimes> ok thanks
<mactimes> Aihetleos, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get remove --purge compiz && apt-get autoremove --purge && apt-get clean && apt-get install compiz
<mactimes> Aihetleos, Sorry, this last line is the correct one.  Had a mistake in the previous one.
<freshone> hi
<freshone> rs0832?
<DigressNow> KM0201 what is ot partitioned/.
<indystorm> Hey all!! I finally got ubuntu server up and running and I'm logged into it through an ssh client on winblows...!!!! AWESOME!! I love linux!!!
<Aihetleos> <mactimes> this is the message i get when i put in terminal the last line you gave me (E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Aihetleos> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Aihetleos> )
<KM0201> DigressNow: partitioned is how you've split up the drive.... you've done something wrong, if your 200gigs is showing not enough space
<P4G0> Dr_Willis: could yo tell me some?
<P4G0> *you
<campbellgolf_> fyi... it appears impossible to mount an iPhone
<rigved> Aihetleos: use sudo
<mactimes> Aihetleos, Hold on
<DigressNow> I read up online and I think its a bug in 10.10
<SciBot> it is a bug in 10.10
<mactimes> Aihetleos, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install compiz
<mactimes> Aurus, Try that.
<Dr_Willis> P4G0:  check the fuse homepage/wiki page - someone was in here asking about one a few datys back package name was fuse-SOMTHING may of been fuse-aufs
<mactimes> Aihetleos, Try that.
<mactimes> Aurus, Sorry.
<txomon> P4G0: have u considered making the script?
<Aihetleos> <mactimes> it works thaks a lot!!!
<P4G0> txomon: no it's no option for me
<mactimes> Aihetleos, np =)
<mactimes> Aihetleos, Glad I could help.
<greenser> Okay, now can I get some help?
<Ryu_Kurisu> !ask | greenser
<ubottu> greenser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mactimes> greenser, What's the matter?
<greenser> Recently, I installed compiz fusion, didn't like it, and uninstalled it. Afterwards, I wanted to re-enable my visual effects but they are unavailable. How do I fix this?
<greenser> I reinstalled compiz, now it says it can't enable desktop effects
<greenser> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<P4G0> hmm i try to install the kernel module myself... the coumentation looks usable: http://aufs.sourceforge.net/
<mactimes> greenser, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install compiz
<gobbe> DigressNow, how is your filesystem partitioned?
<Dr_Willis> P4G0:  unionfs-fuse - Fuse implementation of unionfs
<mactimes> greenser, Try that you too.
<greenser> okay
<gobbe> DigressNow: sudo fdisk -l
<GeekSquid> greenser: you may also want to install .... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ... to give you more control over desktop effects
<P4G0> Dr_Willis: unionfs could only write to the first hdd, i want to write to all hdds -> aufs is able to do that
<mactimes> GeekSquid, I'd get there.  Just wanted to see if compiz would start with no errors. =)
<greenser> okay, Ill try that afterwards
<DigressNow> gobbe: grub rescue is all I get to work with
<DigressNow> I can re-install again but I think the same thing will happen this is the 3rd try with 10.10
<vultraz> blue1 i think i have a live cd
<nit-wit> DigressNow, whats the setup you have installed
<DigressNow> partition #1 - nfts with win xp, parition #2 ext4 with 10.10, partition #3 linux swap
<DigressNow> #1 - 118 gig, #2 200 gig, swap 2 gig
<nit-wit> DigressNow, please use the tab complete, so it shows who your talking to, so not boot just the grub rescue?
<compdoc> does anyone know what bridge_maxage means?
<DigressNow> I'm booting to live cd to get the fdisk for you
<lickalott> anyone tossed 10.10 to a thumbdrive yet
<nit-wit> DigressNow, are you speaking to me
<DigressNow> yes just boot rescue
<DigressNow> how do I do tab complete?
<KM0201> DigressNow: type the first few letters of his name, then hit tab.. if it doesn't show his name, type a few more letters..
<DigressNow> nit-wit: ahh ok
<nit-wit> DigressNow, okay while your on the live cd run this script and pastebin it don't worry about the fdisk.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<DigressNow> nit-wit, got it
<nit-wit> Diamondcite, cool man
<nit-wit> DigressNow, close cool man
<mactimes> campbellgolf, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blitzmerker> hi, how can I create a home directory for an existing user?
<DigressNow> nit-wit, what is cool man
<DigressNow> nit-wit, close it?
<bluezone> Is there any way to force the mouse sensitivity below the minimum the gui allows for? If not, where can i get the source code for these mouse preferences
<mactimes> campbellgolf, Then, disconnect your iPhone (if connected) and (re)connect it.
<sresu> !tab | DigressNow
<ubottu> DigressNow: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<P4G0> oh nooo
<greenser> okay thanks so much for your help
<nit-wit> DigressNow, nthing really
<nit-wit> *nothing
<putty> hi can someone help me i have ubuntu on my netbook and i don't know how to put windows on the grub menu
<P4G0> aufs is shipped with ubuntu 10.10 as a kernel modules
<P4G0> had only to load it :)
<kryl> hi
<putty> hi
<gobbe> !grub3 | putty
<guampa> gobbe: i'm back... this is sysctl -a :  http://pastebin.com/addU3nWu
<nit-wit> DigressNow, the bootscript is your best tool here for getting to the bottom of the problem, probably
<DigressNow> nit-wit, ok, pastebin - run that in the terminal?? not sure what pastebin means
<kryl> my server crash without logs that can help to fix the problem, is there a way to set this system more verbose ?
<Grav> Hi. Anyone knows if I can use Ubuntu with notebook. I have system on 3,5 HDD, and wanted to buy external HDD enclosure so I can connect it to notebook USB. But wanted to ask here before I buy it.
<mkquist> !grub3 | mkquist
<gobbe> !grub2 | putty
<ubottu> putty: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DigressNow> nit-wit, I've got the live cd up and am in terminal
<mkquist> !grub2 | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist, please see my private message
<putty> i did the install from a flshdrive with the downloaded iso
<Squidy> putty, i think you have to reinstall the grubb
<nit-wit> DigressNow, down load the script drag it to the desktop run the sudo desttop command on te link site it will generate a file open it and copt and paste all the text to this site and post a link to it.http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<putty> okay how can i do it i'm a beginnig command line user
<gobbe> putty: read document ubottu gave you
<txomon> Grav: u can use it
<YankeesFan> How do i use the Brain Fuck Scheduler
<YankeesFan> ?
<bluezone> Is there any way to force the mouse sensitivity below the minimum the gui allows for? If not, where can i get the source code for these mouse preferences
<mkquist> putty: have you tried updating grub? and if that still doesnt work, the troubleshooting guide usually takes care of it, seems like grub 'misses' the windows partition location sometimes
<txomon> Grav: but dont use the external drive to boot ubuntu
<txomon> OS always in local
<putty> i'm not sure which document i need to read
<nit-wit> DigressNow, sorry for the spelling errors does it make sense.
<senorpedro> hi
<Grav> txomon: I wanted it to boot Ubuntu. Will it not work or it will be slower?
<senorpedro> how can i make a panel that is set to auto-hide to hide faster?
<greenser> okay, how the heck do i get the cube to show
<DigressNow> nit-wit, Yes I am on the site now I just can't copy and paste between computers
<txomon> what are you EXACTLY asking
<xangua> senorpedro: edit the panel preferences with 'gconf-editor'
<txomon> if u can use a netbook with ubuntu
<txomon> or if you can connect an external drive?
<mahfud> halo
<nit-wit> DigressNow, you can do it all from the live cd
<xangua> !compiz
<xangua> greenser: install compiz setting manager and configure plugins with it
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mahfud> ask me
<putty> i updated grub
<greenser> i know that, i've enabled the cub
<bluezone> putty: I am confused, you install ubuntu alongside windows right?
<putty> it found windows but it does not show as a selection in the grub menu list
<ney_sd> hello, can anyone help me to set up my microfone in ubuntu? i got an alc888 ,audio works fine, just got no mic
<ney_sd> i got a dual boot, on seven works ok
<Grav> txomon: So it is possible to boot ubuntu from external drive?
<senorpedro> xangua: where do i find the preferences?
<DigressNow> nit-wit, I am - its just a little slow.  I think I'm doing it right
<putty> yes i did
<txomon> yes but i extremly discourage to do so
<Squidy> putty is it worth formatting and starting over?
<nit-wit> putt which Ubuntu did you install
<mahfud> my tochpat not fungtion if me use linux but if me use windows no problem
<putty> do not have a windows in stall disk
<nit-wit> DigressNow, the bootscript is a bit confusing at first
<mahfud> help me please
<txomon> Grav: how much space do u have in the local hdd?
<nit-wit> putty use the tab complete for the nick when hyou answer somebody please
<Dastynable> in which the compiler programs on ubuntu??
<senorpedro> do i have to re-login after i changed the values?
<iololo> Hi all, I need help with php... can I ask here ??
<Grav> txomon: It's not about space. I have to work on notebook, that isn't mine, and wanted to use my hdd with ubuntu.
<bluezone> no, ##php
<P4G0> hmm how could i make a mountpoint writeable for samba-users?
<nit-wit> putty, which Ubuntu do you have installed menu.list is grub-legacy
<iololo> ok thx
<P4G0> Dastynable: build-essential
<iololo> join /##php
<bluezone> iololo: you can ask here but you might not get any help
<txomon> Grav: does it have sd ?
<putty> nit wit i think it's the latest version for netbooks
<Dastynable> programming everyone in KDevelop 4???
<trineox> grav: you can use a ubuntu live cd or create a usb jumpdrive to boot ubuntu
<iololo> bluezone : that chan is overflowed! =(
<Squidy> putty: was windows already installed?
<putty> yes it was
<bluezone> iololo: then ask me i guess
<putty> squidy yes it was
<iololo> ok
<Grav> txomon: sd?
<bluezone> iololo: in order to join the channel you need to be identified
<fightling> can someone recommendation for a multi function wlan/lan-printer which I can use with ubuntu without problems?
<JasonSX> What is the difference between sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude? Is one better than the other?
<fightling> can someone recommend for a multi function wlan/lan-printer which I can use with ubuntu without problems?
<Grav> trineox: I wanted to use my hdd with all my apps
<ikonia> fightling: HP C8100
<nit-wit> Please people use the tab completes on the nicks
<txomon> Grav: yep, SD slot... if it has it, I would recommend to use it as local drive for ubuntu
 * serard is away: Occupé
<ikonia> !away > senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<radiohead> using Ubuntu 10.10 - trying to setup my network - ifconfig shows lo/eth0/eth1(wireless) devices but /etc/networks/interfaces only has:
<Squidy> putty: how did you partition your drives?
<ikonia> !away > serard
<ubottu> serard, please see my private message
<trineox> Grav: oh I see, sorry i just noticed your conversation. well if you can set it up as a usb, then you could
<fightling> HP is always a great choice for ubuntu - is that right?
<radiohead> local definitions - sorry
<ikonia> fightling: no, not always
<txomon> Grav: because if you use a external hard drive, and electricity goes out, or it accidentaly disconects, you can harm your sistem
<trineox> Grav: i use my jumpdrives all the time to do pc repairs with ubuntu, linuxmint, or pclinuxos
<radiohead> where are eth0 and eth1 being defined
<bluezone> fightling: for printers probably
<Grav> txomon: Can i use 3,5 hdd as a local drive for notebook?
<putty> squidy i split my drive in half and then let the ubuntu installer do the rest
<Grav> trineox: So if i buy 3,5 HDD enclosure i CAn boot ubuntu and work on it?
<txomon> trineox: but not to use it as normal use
<txomon> Grav: yes you can
<bluezone> fightling: you just have to work hplip :)
<ikonia> Grav: no, there is no promise you can
<txomon> ikonia: why not?
<KM0201> Grav: not to mention the USB bus will probably be a bottlneck.
<txomon> yep
<compdoc> radiohead, in /etc/network/interfaces I think, and in one more place:  /etc/udev
<Squidy> putty: you def still have the windows partition in-tact? can you access the folders in ubuntu?
<trineox> Grav: yes I wouldnt see why you couldnt. as long as the notebook can boot by usb you would be fine
<KM0201> Grav: it an probably work, but it's not a really good solutin
<putty> squidy windows is on sda3
<fightling> thx
<nit-wit> putty, so indows is not showing but you get a grub menu at the start, is this the case, or does it straight into Ubuntu,
<txomon> time ago, i use SD as local drive, and wasnt so bad
<ikonia> txomon: not all devices can boot from USB, the performance maybe quite poor, and some laptops present USB disk so that grub is a problem and will need manually tweaking
<txomon> but ... usb... you can die waiting
<nit-wit> putty, *windows
<Grav> ok, thanks for help, I won't buy enclosure then
<putty> squidy yes  i can acess windows files with ubuntu
<KM0201> Grav: why don't you just partition your drive and install?
<txomon> KM0201: it is not him's
<Grav> it's not my notebook
<trineox> Grav: another option what i do is use a jumpdrive live distro and download my apps to do the repairs
<KM0201> oh... ok.
<putty> nit wit that is correct i get the grub menu first then it boots to ubuntu
<Grav> and my pc broke down, but i got hdd working
<Squidy> putty: what ver of windows?
<nit-wit> putty, run ths script and paste bin it rather then get haphazard advice.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<DigressNow> nit-wit, you sure I should copy and paste into here?
<txomon> definetly if you want to do normal work, for more than 20 minutes
<DigressNow> nit-wit, it's a lot of text
<putty> squidy windows 7
<iololo> bluezone : I need create a function which takes a few variables :    FILE_NAME, SIZE, LAST_MODIFY, DEL_LINK, REN_LINK
<iololo>   ...and which puts them in a table row, with a while cycle,  in order to obtain an output like this:
<iololo> <tr> <td align="center">NOME FILE</td> <td align="center">DIMENSIONI</td> <td align="center">ULTIMAMODIFICA</td> <td align="center">LINKELIMINA</td> <td align="center">LINKRINOMINA</td> </tr>
<iololo> -
<FloodBot3> iololo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iololo> but there's a problem: how can I switch the function parameters ???  ---> while(parameter!=last){code;  next parameter};
<nit-wit> DigressNow, paste it to this pastebin then post the link.http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<txomon> and work there fine, it is more convenient to buy another harddrive for the notebook
<txomon> than using it by usb Grav
<BobSapp_> hi guys i installed ubuntu netbook remix but it crashes when i use multiple monitortos is there a way to remove unison and just have the default desktop?
<putty> nit wit not sure how to do that
<nit-wit> DigressNow, we also have a ##dualboot channel that has nothing going on if you want to try working there
<Grav> txomon: Could be a good Idea
<BobSapp_> iololo: use something like perl or whatever
<nit-wit> putty, the instructions are on the page  will be glad to work with you we have a ##dualboot channel it may be a bit easier
<nit-wit> putty, *I
<radiohead> compdoc: thanks - I guess Ubuntu will recognize and use these devices, even if they aren't specifically defined anywhere
<BobSapp_> im just going to install gnome-desktop
<txomon> Grav: how much time is that notebook going to belong to you? becouse if it is for sporadical use, use a live distro
<putty> nit wot do i paste it into my browser
<compdoc> they are defined
<Grav> txomon: few months
<DigressNow> nit-wit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549586/
<compdoc> ubuntu defines them in /etc/udev.initd/
<compdoc> ubuntu defines them in /etc/udev/initd/
<txomon> Grav: for example one my university's teacher bought a harddrive for the notebook they gave him
<rigved> BobSapp_: in case you do not want the entire gnome-desktop along with it's extra applications, then install gnome-core
<Grav> if i but notebook hdd is there a easy way to copy all data from old disk so all works same way?
<txomon> Grav: you always can use that drive as external buying a box
<nit-wit> DigressNow, thanks sign in to ##dualboot if you can
<DigressNow> ok
<helplease> hello, someone could help me? it could take 5 mins!  TABNKS
<txomon> you dont need to copy it if you are going to buy another
<IdleOne> !ask | helplease
<ubottu> helplease: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<txomon> another solution came to my mind Grav
<jef91> A side from Ubiquity and the Alternative CD are there any other installers for Ubuntu, even text based ones?
<txomon> if u use a program for disk cloning, you could store that image in some place,
<helplease> does somebody know how to do this http://forums.techarena.in/hardware-peripherals/1358849.htm  ? THANKS
<txomon> Grav:  format the Hdd, and when you need to give it back, restore it
<IdleOne> !minimal > jef91
<ubottu> jef91, please see my private message
<putty> nit wit i'm there now
<txomon> if u need to use it in day to day work, the best is to buy another hdd (not very expensive)
<Grav> txomon: interesting idea, but i think i will go with another notebook drive.
<nogatezfan> is there a repair dvd or cd for ubuntu 10.10?
<Grav> txomon: You know some programs i could, clone my old hdd to new?
<MrUnagi> how can i list a folders size via cli
<lina___> hi, i am tryihng to get pptp to work with ipredator and it works great until I disable ipv6 (which is reccomended) does anyone know why this might be? i use ubuntu 10.10 with latest updates
<dr4c4n> Grav: dd
<vultraz> is Blue1 here?
<SwedeMike> MrUnagi: "man du"
<dr4c4n> Grav: or Ghost
<lina___> Grav: dd if=/dev/olddis of=/dev/newdisk
<toastedmilk> Windows 7 channel name?
<ZykoticK9> MrUnagi, "du -sh /folder"
<IdleOne> toastedmilk: ##windows
<aimio> how come when i do gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "true" "i still have no control over the desktop" :S and not even when i do sudo nautilus -q still no control.
<MrUnagi> ty
<MrUnagi> can you diff over scp?
<ZykoticK9> aimio, so when you right click the desktop nothing happens?  Do you have a background image?
<Jordan_U> putty: You have more than one grub installed. The grub that you're booting from is not reading the /boot/grub/grub.cfg created by the most recent update-grub.
<aimio> ZykoticK9, cant right click, and yes i have the defualt background image.
<Grav> I will read about that dd
<aimio> i can't even right click on my panels.
<Guest70811> slm genclık
<ZykoticK9> aimio, oh - so you also have a right click issue then
<aimio> ZykoticK9, no i don't it's a desktop issue
<ZykoticK9> aimio, do you have icons on your desktop?
<aimio> beacuse i can right click else where.
<aimio> ZykoticK9, no i don
<minimonics> hey guys, does anybody knows what happens with xubuntu repositories. When I tried to do a remote install I receive a error in 95%. Files corrupted
<aimio> t*
<ZykoticK9> aimio, but not on panels - that's separate from desktop i believe - could this be some sort of gnome mouse setting issue?
<nannes> I need create a function which takes a few variables : FILE_NAME, SIZE, LAST_MODIFY, DEL_LINK, REN_LINK
<nannes> 	...and which puts them in a table row (with a while cycle)  to obtain an output like this:
<nannes> 	<tr> <td align="center"> FILE_NAME</td> <td align="center">SIZE</td> <td align="center">LAST_MODIFY</td> <td align="center">DEL_LINK</td> <td align="center">REN_LINK</td> </tr>
<Grav> thanks for help, bye
<FloodBot3> nannes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nannes> 	-
<nannes>         CODE:  while(parameter!=last){print "<td align=\"center\">parameter</td>"; next parameter};
<greenser> is it possible to have a different background for each workspace?
<aimio> ZykoticK9, i had this issue before but i fixed it somehow i just forgot how i did it but i know for sure it has something to do with nautilus
<ZykoticK9> aimio, where you running netbook or unity interface or something other then gnome at one point?
<lina___> hi, i am tryihng to get pptp to work with ipredator and it works great until I disable ipv6 (which is reccomended) does anyone know why this might be? i use ubuntu 10.10 with latest updates
<ZykoticK9> greenser, only if you use compiz and only if you are willing to give up your desktop.  Still interested?
<vultraz> is Blue1 arround?
<greenser> what do you mean by giving up the desktop
<hitek88> Hello
<ZykoticK9> greenser, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<aimio> ZykoticK9, it's a fresh ubuntu netbook 10.10 install, but when in login i choose ubuntu desktop. instead of netbook.
<Anonymoose> Hey
<vultraz> hes not respinding
<vultraz> responding*
<ZykoticK9> greenser, no desktop icons, compiz needs to control the desktop/wallpaper
 * serard is away: Occupé
<greenser> hmm don't know if want
<greenser> nope, don't wan
<ZykoticK9> greenser, it's not worth it ;)
<Cychnes> hello all
<Anonymoose> that'd be neat though..
<slade991> hi
<Cychnes> it would be neat
<ZykoticK9> aimio, i have no idea man.  i bet netbook is somehow still messing with it.  I always use the desktop version then install unity - rather then use the UNE version.  best of luck man.
<slade991> hello i'm really in trouble i need help :)
<ikonia> slade991: then you need to ask a question
<numberto> Hi, everybody. I have an acer netbook with 160 gigs of storage. Gparted sees only 150 gigs. Is there any way in ubuntu to access those hidden 10 gigs
<slade991> ikonia: yes
<aimio> :(
<ikonia> slade991: so ask a questin
<gobbe> numberto: does it really have 160 gigabytes
<ikonia> question
<gobbe> numberto: or is it just something that is written on package :)
<slade991> ikonia: my girlfriend laptop doesn't boot, just got initramfs since yesterday
<gobbe> numberto: 160 gigabytes disks are usually 150+
<slade991> ikonia: i'm on live cd right now
<ocean> hi guys can any one help me on the following issue. I am not able to install ubuntu on my new hp laptop as it has 4 primary partition already. the boot, win7, recovery and HP_TOOLS. can any one suggest the the drive that i can safely delete and make extended partitions.tx
<nogatezfan> is there a 64 bit ubuntu  reppair cd?
<numberto> gobbe: yes, fdisk shows that I have 160 gigs
<slade991> and i can't mount her harddrive
<slade991> dbus error doesn't got reply
<hitek88> I am running Ubuntu Server 10.10 and love it. I am currently using SSH to login from a Mac OSX machine. I am having a problem though. When I am using a torrent client such a rtorrent, I am able to download "legal" torrents such as the Ubuntu.iso's while being connected to the server through ssh, but after 20 minutes, the terminal freezes up and I can't do anything, nor can I log back into the machine. But a ping to the machi
<hitek88> ne does show it is still up. Any ideas on what might be causing this?
<gobbe> ocean: recovery and tools are useless unless you need them
<ikonia> hitek88: what does the console say ?
<gobbe> ocean: they wont affect normal usage
<slade991> i looked on the web but without any success
<uzi__> dpkg give me this error "cannot access archive: No such file or directory". please help.
<samfisher> hi, is there a mean I can select offline the software i want to be installed (ie s script like apt-get install openssh irssi etc)?
<numberto> globbe: http://pastebin.com/XULLvLFr
<hitek88> ikonia it does not say anything. Just shows the screens last state, and when trying to re connect it doesn't say anything, well I never let it try to connect longer then 10 seconds though
<samfisher> i'm gonna install ubuntu on a pc and i need the install to be fast
<helplease> guys anyone can help me?
<Anonymoose> Don't torrent it then? You can go to Ubuntu and DL it in an hour or two.
<ikonia> hitek88: so when you can't ssh in, what is displayed on the console (not an ssh session - but the actual console)
<bluenemo> do any of you guys have experience with wacom tablets?
<slade991> and dmesg tell me : intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded
<uzi__> samfisher: put the software packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Anonymoose> helpplease:with what?
<ikonia> slade991: laptop overheating
<lahwran> !adk | bluenemo
<numberto> globbe:   When I was using windows, after trying about 10-15 different programs and spending about 3 days on it I found a program that found those 10 gigs with a windows back up in it. It is just been very long time ago, and now I am using ubuntu
<lahwran> !ask | bluenemo
<ubottu> bluenemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hitek88> ikonia oh, not sure. I don't have a monitor connected to the machine. I guess that is something I can look at next time it freezed up
<ocean> gobbe, thanks could u tell me when will i need them in case. i have made recovery kit anyway.
<ikonia> hitek88: that would be key, I'd put money on a kernel panic
<hitek88> ikonia but I am guessing it is because rtorrent is taking up too many ports or connections?
<aimio> ZykoticK9, i think i have a mouse issue, beacuse i tried to right click else where now that does not work. any ideas now ?..
<slade991> does somebody have an idea ? i can't mount from command line or from nautilus
<gobbe> ocean: tools is used for bios upgrades etc, recovery jsut for recovery
<ikonia> hitek88: I'm guessing it's not, I'm guessing it's a kernel panic
<uzi__> slade991: what the command that you've tried?
<lahwran> I have just put one of my old PCI wireless cards into my system and it's not recognizing it as a network device. lspci sees it (unlike the last one which didn't show up at all, or the one before that that hung the system)
<hitek88> ikonia ok thanks for the insight, going to read up on kernel panic :)
<nogatezfan> is there a bot in here?
<lahwran> anyone know why it might not be registering or how I would probe it?
<bluenemo> lahwran, sorry for being stupid but i dont get it.. i wanted to ask if anyone here is using wacom tablets so far.. if nbd replies my question would already be answerd. if sbd replies, i have a lot of questions so i would open a private window..
<ikonia> hitek88: no point reading up on it until you have actually seen the message on the console
<lickalott> fellas....
<ikonia> hitek88: it could be something as simple as the sshd daemon just died,
<ikonia> nogatezfan: yes, ubottu
<uzi__> lahwran: try "ifconfig -a"
<lahwran> bluenemo: ask your questions here.
<nogatezfan> ty'
<lahwran> uzi__: right, it's not there :)
<ocean> gobbe. would i need them if i need to upgrade bios then? what if i back it up and delete the partition and put it back once ubuntu has been installed, would it help
<uzi__> lahwran: missing kernel module?
<slade991> ikonia: is there a solution for mounting the hardrive and backup data ?
<nogatezfan> ubottu repair cd
<krish|wired-in> hey guys im trying to add lucid repos to lenny. getting this "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available"
<gobbe> ocean: in case that you need to update bios, you can recreate it
<lahwran> uzi__: not sure, that's the kind of thing I'd like to find out.
<krish|wired-in> on apititude update
<lickalott> whats the best way to  make a 10.10 tubmdrive.  i've tried 4 different times (2x with unetbootin and 2x with universal USB installer) and all 4 don't boot
<uzi__> dpkg give me this error "cannot access archive: No such file or directory". please help.
<ocean> gobbe. how can i recreate it?
<gobbe> krish|wired-in: #debian
<uzi__> lahwran: whats the make?
<greenser> damn, no super button on my cr48
<nogatezfan> ubottu
<gobbe> ocean: just empty partition with fat32
<krish|wired-in> gobbe, umgh ok
<lahwran> uzi__: lspci thinks it's "Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface"
<slade991> uzi__: i tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk but it just does nothing dbus doesn't got a reply
<ocean> ok and then
<Maahes> krish|wired-in: that means you need to pull down the public keys from the ubuntu website. but why are you trying to do this? most of ubuntu is derived from Debian.
<nogatezfan> ubottu #
<lahwran> !msgthebot | nogatezfan
<ubottu> nogatezfan: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<uzi__> slade991: does mount command give you any error?
<ikonia> slade991: from the init prompt ?
<ikonia> nogatezfan: what do you want ?
<bluenemo> ok. i want to buy a wacom tablet for graphics stuff (painting and so on) and as some kind of a second mouse. i dont want to spend more than 300$. can anybody recommend a special product?
<mkquist> ocean: well, you need to back up the partitions first
<aimio> has anyone had any right click mouse issue in ubuntu 10.10 ?.. (and any ideas how to solve it).
<nogatezfan> is there a repair cd for 10.10?
<ikonia> nogatezfan: the install CD is a repair CD
<adac> Is it possible to make a file permanent within the temp folder?
<Maahes> aimio: what's the issue.
<lahwran> bluenemo: as in ubuntu compatibility? pretty sure they're all fine
<ikonia> nogatezfan: the install CD is also a livecd
<krish|wired-in> Maahes, i need to debootstrap lucid for xen
<slade991> uzi__: no error from command line just running without response
<adac> *tmp folder
<ocean> ok i have done it now. so after deleting those could u explain me how to proceed. sorry gobbe i am not a technical guy
<krish|wired-in> debian is my dom0
<Maahes> krish|wired-in: ah, that makes sense. :)
<uzi__> lahwran: have you tried "sudo modprobe acx"?
<nogatezfan> what reoairs do i needd to start repair
<nogatezfan> commands
<lahwran> nogatezfan: the install CD is a full live ubuntu on-disk, which means that you have access to all the ubuntu tools you need, pretty much
<Maahes> krish|wired-in: but basically that message is harmless.
<slade991> ikonia: no from live cd
<ikonia> nogatezfan: you boot the livecd and manually fix what ever issues you are having
<nogatezfan> ok--ok
<lahwran> uzi__: I have not, because I did not know of that module. *googles*
<bluenemo> lahwran, yeah should be ubuntu compatible yes. i have a x41tablet and use wacom stuff for it, so i have some experience with the wacom project.. but now i want such a tablet (without a monitor) and i dont quite know which one is 'good'
<nogatezfan> thanks
<teja> hi....i am having a very serious problem...i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a USB...but at the Username window gets stucks...
<lahwran> bluenemo: try ##hardware
<bluenemo> ok thank you
<krish|wired-in> Maahes, so my packages got updated?
<tw3_> aimio: I've having right click issues on natty, what's your issue?
<krish|wired-in> lemme check
<uzi__> slade991: run "mount" without any parameters and see if its mounted.
<lahwran> bluenemo: and also maybe #gimp
<kcorcoran> anyone have any suggestions for a way to use yahoo messenger and a webcam (within empathy?)
<teja> hi....i am having a very serious problem...i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a USB...but at the Username window gets stucks...
<ikonia> kcorcoran: it's not supported
<aimio> Maahes, i am not able to right click on desktop or folders etc, i have tried -q on nautilus and addins show_desktop to true but notting seems to be working, so i'm leaning into beliving the issue is with the mouse sessting's, i realy don't know what the problem is.
<bluenemo> good idea lahwran thanks a lot
<lahwran> teja: you have to have a lowercase username
<Maahes> krish|wired-in: yes, the "cannot be verified" means "we don't have the public key, so we can't verify this repo is who it says it is." that's all
<ocean> tx mkquist. could u explain me what to do next once i back it upt
<kcorcoran> what is the common method for webcam software?
<krish|wired-in> Maahes, nice. yeah it did :)
<slade991> uzi__: ok done. It's not mounted
<ikonia> kcorcoran: something like skype
<radiohead> ok anyone with Ubuntu 10.10 - it would appear that the standard install /etc/network/interfaces contents are : auto lo / iface lo inet loopback
<teja> lahwran: the thing is i cant have a forward tab working
<krish|wired-in> did a dry-run of apt-get -s install debootstrap
<ikonia> radiohead: yes, and ?
<radiohead> no mention of either eth0 or eth1
<krish|wired-in> lemme see the real thing now
<kcorcoran> ikonia: thankyou
<hitek88> ikonia would happen to know what file to edit to have the server reboot after a kernel panic. It seems it waits for the manual reboot. A article states adding a line to /etc/sysctl.conf but in Ubuntu, it seems it is /etc/sysctl.d
<ikonia> radiohead: because it's configured through the network manager app, which would conflict with /etc/ineerfaces
<tw3_> aimio, are you sure the issue isn't that the right click menu is invisible?
<tw3_> that's what I'm getting
<radiohead> yet my ifconfig recognizes and shows both eth0 and eth1
<uzi__> slade991: run "dmesg | tail" and see whats the error given by the kernel.
<lahwran> teja: as I said, you need a lowercase username. you need to fill all the fields out as well.
<sudipta> does anyone know how to open itunes store in ubuntu without using itunes(of course)?
<teja> lahwran: ok ill try
<lahwran> uzi__: it seems I have no module acx.
<slade991> uzi__: intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded
<aimio> tw3_, how would you go about fixing that ? if that may be the problem.
<ikonia> hitek88: not off the top of my head, but why are you doing that before you know it's even a kernel panic
<tw3_> I'm not sure, I'm not able to reproduce it 100%
<Maahes> aimio: and you've confirmed that this mouse's right click works outside of ubuntu yes?
<xiven> Is there a way to become an "official", non-paid bug fix programmer for Ubuntu software (not the OS itself)?
<skooz> does Ubuntu work on old computer
<ikonia> radiohead: configure it through the network maanger applet
<lahwran> sudipta: well there is the ubuntu one music store, if you're just looking for music; you might be able to run itunes with wine, if you need to
<mkquist> ocean: I'm just saying you should back up those parts no matter what, unless you are pretty sure you wont need em again...
<tw3_> sometimes it works, sometimes it's like the menu is invisible
<ikonia> xiven: what software ?
<radiohead> thanks ikonia
<aimio> Maahes, yes.
<tw3_> e.g I can see the tooltips, and if i click it does the action
<hitek88> ikonia true, going to see if I can check some logs first
<tw3_> are you getting that behaviour?
<mkquist> ocean: Im of the opinion that you probably need to make one partition and extended
<Maahes> aimio: did your install start like this, or is this a new thing?
<radiohead> will network app support my wpa_supplicant options?
<Lcawte> Anyone know a package that will implement YAML syntax highlighting into gnome?
<ikonia> hitek88: get the monitor, plug it into the machine and see what happens
<ikonia> radiohead: yes
<sudipta> <lahwran> but can it be done???(itunes store)?
<ikonia> sudipta: itunes will not work on Linux
<lahwran> sudipta: I don't know.
<ocean> can i put back the content(of hp tools) to the same place once i create an extended and install the ubuntu
<radiohead> ikonia: thanks again
<uzi__> lahwran: should you check kernel messages?
<lickalott> fat32 for usbdrive format correct?
<lahwran> ikonia: it works on wine.
<radiohead> that was puzzling me...
<lahwran> uzi__: oh right.
<radiohead> :)
<Maahes> aimio: and does the right click work in other programs, like the sudoku game or whatever?
<aimio> when i installed ubuntu 10.04 i had this problem but i solved it by disabling nautilus, but then in 10.10 i have tried everything but its not working :S
<ikonia> lahwran: not with full functionality
<lahwran> ikonia: oh.
<guampa> help with a tcp issue here, tcp connections on eth0 are broken, icmp/udp works
<Jarvis> guampa: Im in here as well, and i've got an idea
<Jarvis> i notice flow-control is enabled
<radiohead> one more question - does that mean in Ubuntu you should not manually change the /etc/network/interfaces file manually?
<tw3_> aimio: is the right click menu working but not showing?
<guampa> yes it is
<bustedup277> Alright, so I've installed my two network drivers, Broadcom and Realtek. So now I'm trying to connect to the internet (wlan/wireless) but I am now stumped. What do I do now? How do I get to see available networks and stuff? Screen shot here: http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2246/screenshottec.png
<ikonia> radiohead: it should not be used unless you want to disable the network manager applet, as it will cause a conflict
<uzi__> slade991: try "mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sda1 /media/disk"
<Mrokii> hello. I'm wondering if there is an RSS-Reader that does not seriously lack features or is slow as molasses, to put it politely?
<skooz> all i see on my screen is a picture if i hit alt f1 the acces menu, games , ect drop down from the top
<Mrokii> For Ubuntu certainly.
<Jarvis> guampa: my first try would be to disable flow-control
<aimio> tw3_, when i press right click notting happens.
<Lcawte> Anyone know a package that will implement YAML syntax highlighting into gnome?
<uzi__> dpkg give me this error "cannot access archive: No such file or directory". please help.
<lahwran> Mrokii: I'm sure there is, but my rss reader sucks too, mine is a chrome plugin. I'd like to know what you find out
<gobbe> guampa: thank you for your paste, what does sudo ifconfig say
<ikonia> uzi__: what (exactly) command are you using
<aimio> and i have checked if it works in other programs and it does not like the ubuntu game etc. no right click :S
<gdoteof_home> please HElp ---- i have to use on screen keyboard!
<Maahes> Mrokii: how many of the ones in the repositories have you tried?
<radiohead> have a good one ikonia - thanks for your time - very useful :)
<ikonia> radiohead: welcome
<guampa> Jarvis: allright, trying that now, what probs could it cause?
<Maahes> aimio: have you tried a different mouse with ubuntu?
<gdoteof_home> help me please
<bustedup277> Can anyone answer my question?
<guampa> gobbe: http://pastebin.com/dRjFf76j
<Maahes> or plugging it into a different port.
<uzi__> ikonia: dpkg install -i youtube-dl
<uzi__> ikonia: sudo dpkg -i youtube-dl
<aimio> Maahes, it's a built in one i am on a netbook.
<Jarvis> my guess is your switch is doing something iffy with flow control, the livecd ignores it, but ubuntu respects it
<Quantum_Ion> Most optical mice should work in Ubuntu Linux
<ikonia> uzi__: it means the package file you want to install is not in the directory you are in, use the full path
<aimio> but i can try to plug in my other mouse sec.
<hilux> hey, im running maverick, I found a menu where I could specify the screensavers included on the gnome saver list, but I cant seem to find it again, anyone know where this would be ?
<ikonia> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<xangua> uzi__: just double clic the deb, youtube-dl is already in repositories by the way
<Maahes> bustedup277: what you want to do is a bridge, I'm not sure of the factoid though
<ikonia> uzi__: the package youtube-dl is in the repos, so install it with the package manager
<Maahes> !bridge
<Maahes> nope
<Maahes> aimio: okay, so it's not a mouse, its a touchpad, that's different
<uzi__> xangua, ikonia: oh, right.
<Quantum_Ion> touchpad wtf !!!!
<gdoteof_screwed> hhey my ubuntu is F'D i have spent like 3 hours trying to get anything to work... i finally have a mouse and hacked a way to get the onboard keyboard up
<bustedup277> Maahes, What?
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: control the langauge
<bustedup277> What do I need to do?
<bustedup277> :/
<ikonia> gdoteof_screwed: and you, controll the language
<gdoteof_screwed> but there does not seem to be a way to enable they keyboard
<Maahes> touchpads are tricky. one thing I would try at first is: sudo rmmod psmouse and then sudo modprobe psmouse
<aimio> yeah Maahes, works with my other mouse.
<slade991> uzi__: any idea ?
<uzi__> lahwran: if nothings works, perhaps you should try ndiswrapper.
<slade991> ikonia: any idea ?
<kaddi> how do I identify to my nick using empathy? I've tried /identify , /ns identify /msg nickserv identify all I get is "unknown command"
<gsfai> to whoever helped me 2 days ago -- thanks! i solved everything
<ikonia> slade991: I've not been following the issue
<Mrokii> Maahes: My first try was to "ask google" and there I found "Liferea" and "rssOwl". The first being ridiculously stripped off any kind of advanced features, the second being awfully slow (imho).
<aimio> Maahes, it's a tochpad issue. "mousepad"
<Maahes> bustedup277: you're trying to take two computers right, and run internet from one, to the other right?
<uzi__> slade991: tried "mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sda1 /media/disk"?
<bustedup277> I'm trying to run internet on my hp laptop with Ubuntu, so I installed the drivers I needed...
<bustedup277> ._.
<xiven> Any software which runs on and has support provided by the Ubuntu Team. Preferably Gnome or KDE applications.
<gdoteof_screwed> i was trying to disable my touchpad and went down a slippery slope to hades
<xangua> kaddi: empathy is vey limited for irc
<gobbe> guampa: have you tried to setup tcpdump for eth0 with filters and try to ping something?
<gdoteof_screwed> I am on lucid
<Maahes> aimio: if the driver it uses is called mousepad do the same thing, sudo rmmod mousepad sudo modprobe mousepad
<slade991> uzi__: same... no response from the command line
<gdoteof_screwed> i tried making a /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the kbd driver
<kaddi> xangua: what is the default irc client for ubuntu then? I'm using a live cd atm, so I would rather not install anything extra
<GreyFoxx> Can anyone point me toward some documentation relating to Xinerama issues and trouble shooting when you are actually using multiple video cards?  Everything I find is related to single nvidia cards with multiple outputs.  For some reason my multicard Xinerma setup locks up after the gdm login but before that is working fine
<Maahes> bustedup277: So you're trying to associate to a wireless access point?
<bustedup277> yes
<xangua> kaddi: i use pidgin, try xchat maybe¿
<aimio> Maahes, how can i do something like aplay -l for the mousepad to see what it the driver is called.
<bustedup277> Trying to connect to my linksys router wlan.
<gobbe> guampa: because as you can see your eth0 has sent and received packages
<GreyFoxx> Once the system plays the login audio sound the second screen goes dark and entire thing locks solid
<gdoteof_screwed> i had to add AllowEmptyInput off
<uzi__> slade991: strange.
<josefig> how is named the default's document viewer from ubuntu ? which you can open pdf files.
<gdoteof_screwed> to get my mousse to work
<bustedup277> Keep in mind I am a total n00b, Maahes.
<bustedup277> ;.;
<Maahes> Mrokii: honestly I'd vote Google reader, especially the plugin that turns it into a newspaper style feed.
<kaddi> xangua: isn't empathy the latest version of pidgin?
 * Anonymoose fly away
<gdoteof_screwed> but my keyboard still doesn't work
<laurus> I just ran sudo make install and got these two lines: install -m 755 -p "wkhtmltopdf" "/bin/wkhtmltopdf" \n strip "/bin/wkhtmltopdf" . Does that mean that to erase this program I just have to rm /bin/wkhtmltopdf ?
<guampa> gobbe: yes i see them in the counters but not when i run a sniffer
<gdoteof_screwed> i am on another machine in webchat
<gdoteof_screwed> but i am also logged into my broken ubuntu
<slade991> uzi__: yes i know...
<Maahes> aimio: just do a lsmod
<Maahes> its most likely psmouse
<guampa> gobbe: over a sniffer the packets that are *sent* aren't received on the other end
<Maahes> and synaptics, which uses psmouse
<ikonia> laurus: that's all it's installed
<Mrokii> Maahes: I've never tried out any of the Google-apps and I'm not sure if I want to.
<gobbe> guampa: hmmh...interesting. it would definetly help to get information what did you do before this occurred :)
<laurus> ikonia, so I can just rm it without messing up anything?
<slade991> uzi__: fdisk see my harddrive but i cant mount it and dmesg tell me about overheating
<Maahes> Mrokii: it's pretty good. I'd also say mutt :) but that's different as well.
<gdoteof_screwed> please, what can I do to get my keyboard working
<ikonia> laurus: yes
<kaddi> the next question would be if there is any known problem with empathy and MSN? It has been connecting for 4 minutes now without any positive or negative feedback
<aimio> yeah i have a psmouse in lsmod.
<uzi__> slade991: should you use disk-utility?
<m310> Anyone ever setup a home video camera system on linux ?
<c00kiemon5ter> hey people,
<Maahes> bustedup277: given the speed that this channel is going, I kinda recommend asking in ##networking
<guampa> gobbe: yes it is interesting indeed, and in fact i'm seeing some scripts i have around i'm examining more carefully now, i'm pasting them over tooç
<laurus> ikonia, thanks! :)
<xangua> kaddi: ubuntu updated¿¿ i use msn-pecan for pidgin with no problems, works with empathy too
<bustedup277> Lolk.
<root> Hehe
<c00kiemon5ter> does ubuntu come with pulse installed and set up for you ?
<root> Is it ?
<lahwran> root: not particularly funny.
<xangua> c00kiemon5ter: pulseaudio¿ yes
<ikonia> c00kiemon5ter: yes
<Maahes> m310: you might get a better representation for that question in #ubuntustudio
<c00kiemon5ter> ha, good thanks
<Guest12310> ANY FEMALE?
<Mrokii> Maahes: Mutt... another text-based reader... :/ Seems as if I need to get used to non graphical apps to get any kind of decent ones :/
<aimio> Maahes, my computer is a lenovo, ideapad, s10-3t. (it's a touch screen enabled as well)..
<Guest12310> SEX WITH ME?
<Guest12310> COME
<slade991> uzi__: disk utility ?
<kaddi> xangua: nope.. live-cd so prolly out of date. What is pecan-msn?
<Maahes> aimio: some touchpads use proprietary drivers, and this is not so fun =\
<uzi__> slade991: under system->administration
<kaddi_> xangua, ok switched to xchat :)
<c00kiemon5ter> ah, ofc it uses alsa underneath, alsa has stuff like amixer, which are really convient when writing scripts
<gdoteof_screwed> i have tried xorg -configure
<guampa> ujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xangua> kaddi_ an alternative msn plugin
<arrty>  i just rm'd a file. how can i get it back quickly?
<c00kiemon5ter> should I use those, or are there pulseaudio alternatives ?
<gdoteof_screwed> but when i start x with the new config file it makes, i just get bsod
<guampa> yeah it's working now!!
<lahwran> where might I find a driver for "Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)"? it seems that the default wifi drivers (which would be madwifi, correct?) don't have the firmware and it shows up as 802.11-DS
<Maahes> Mrokii: I like text based readers, so I'm a bad person to ask. But the newspaper layout readers (there's 3 of them I think, one is mac only, the other two are webapps IIRC) are pretty nice too
<c00kiemon5ter> (to actually change the volume level, nothing more)
<gdoteof_screwed> I would really really appreciate how to get my keyboard working.  I will only have access to this laptop that i am typing on for like 20 more minutes
<gobbe> guampa: so, what was it?
<gdoteof_screwed> then i will have to try and get help using my onscreen keyboard
<Maahes> lahwran: is it on the list of supported hardware?
<kaddi_> xangua, thanks I'll try that :)
<gdoteof_home> plz
<aimio> Maahes, but i did not have this problem in 10.04 so what did they change :S? if i could know what they changed then i could fix it maybe..
<slade991> uzi__: disk utility tell me there is already a job pending and the disk is busy
<Emb3r> hey #ubuntu, I have a question
<Maahes> gdoteof_screwed: what happened, how did your keyboard stop working, have you tried using another keyboard? have you tried plugging it into a different port?
<lahwran> !ask | Emb3r
<ubottu> Emb3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guampa> i had wrote a script, i was sure it wasn't running but maybe some other init script of mine was calling it, basically "for offload in rx tx sg tso ufo gso gro lro; do ethtool -K $1 $offload $2; done"
<Emb3r> My laptop goes to a blank screen about every 20 minutes or so
<lahwran> Maahes: it's not supported by the default driver, so obviously not.
<uzi__> slade991: perhaps, there's a physical problem with the disk.
<guampa> i used it to enable/disable the different offloading options in the card
<Maahes> lahwran: is it in the ndiswrapper drivers?
<gobbe> guampa: yep :)
<lahwran> Maahes: now that's an interesting idea.
<arrty> hi. i just rm'd a file. how can i get it back quickly?
<guampa> there's some offloading that breaks tcp, i turned them all off and my beloved transmission congestion protocol works again :)
<slade991> uzi__: how can i test that ?
<bezao> how can i completly remove a packge in ubuntu? for example, when i do "apt-get remove mysql-server" then "apt-get install mysql-server" it doesnt prompt me the password for root!
<slade991> uzi__: smart test from disk utility doesn't seems bad at all
<gsfai> sacarlson: i solved it
<guampa> gobbe, Jarvis: thank you pals
<gsfai> sacarlson: it was indeed a kernel problem, gparted ISO saved my life
<Emb3r> It turns off about every 20 minutes, but it's NOT a locked screen, it's clearly just blank, I can move the mouse and it snaps back up. The sound and whatnot cuts out, though, it seems more like it's going to sleep then anything else. This only happens while on battery, and I definitely didn't set it like this. Doing some investigation, I have two screensaver apps installed (idk why) one is Xscreensaver and the other is the basic screensaver
<Emb3r> from Ubuntu. I uninstalled Xscreensaver, but the problem persists. What do?
<atom138> hey guys im taking the leap  ubuntu (finally)
<slade991> uzi__: running self test from smart disk utility tell me the disk is "healthy"
<Maahes> another thing you can try aimio is deleting .config and .nautilus (or if you don't have anything really there yet, all .files in your home dir) and logging back out and then in again, they will be regenerated
<atom138> wondering if I could get some pointers
<lahwran> what does "CTRL+ALT+SysRq+B" do? (BEWARE POSSIBLY DANGEROUS) - a friend just told me to try it
<Maahes> lahwran: Reboot
<Maahes> a hard reboot
<shadaloo> hi does anyone know a small lightwieght program
<shadaloo> that I can paste the contents of a screengrab in?
<bezao> how can i completly remove a packge in ubuntu? for example, when i do "apt-get remove mysql-server" then "apt-get install mysql-server" it doesnt prompt me the password for root!
<Maahes> if you're going to use it you should use: REISVB Raising Elephants Is So Very Boring.
<Mrokii> Maahes: Maybe I should have specified my requirements a bit more: Despite the hype for webapps, I am more for a local app that stores the data on my own computer. It should also be using a GUI and should be running on Ubuntu.
<shadaloo> bezao: did you try -purge?
<rww> bezao: apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove.
<aimio> Maahes, i did sudo rmmod psmouse and then sudo modprobe psmouse that did not work.
<cmndrkeen> hallo nerds, i cant get multiple screens to run seperate instead of mirroring, help?
<lahwran> bezao: that's because you've authenticated for root, and sudo only asks once about every ten minutes.
<uzi__> slade991: i can't really tell what is wrong without any error messages. perhaps, should you try formatting?
<lahwran> cmndrkeen: what graphics driver?
<bezao> lahwran no, i mean the root pasword for mysql
<cmndrkeen> lahwran: its an old ibm, how do i find out
<bezao> shadaloo yes, but no success, mysql install doesnt ask me the password for root again
<philip_> bezao, you should type sudo first to get root privileges otherwise you won't be asked for your password but the command would not executed either.
<lahwran> bezao: ah. then purge is the correct thing.
<bezao> but it should ask me for the mysql root password again, but it doesnt !
<nyRednek> ok, i got a smb share that i'd like to automount as soon as the user connects, how would i set networkmanager to do that?
<solo-mono> hello tell me please best client for IRC
<breadcrumb> !best | solo-mono
<ubottu> solo-mono: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<grelle> hello
<nyRednek> solo-mono: irssi
<solo-mono> for Ubuntu
<nyRednek> solo-mono: again, irssi
<lahwran> solo-mono: irssi is in my opinion the best command line client and xchat is in my opinion the best graphical client. I use xchat.
<cmndrkeen> lahwran: how do i find out the graph drivers on this old ibm laptop?
<c00kiemon5ter> !βοτ
<c00kiemon5ter> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<c00kiemon5ter> ubottu: bug vlc
<lahwran> cmndrkeen: lspci
<c00kiemon5ter> -.- clever bot
<bezao> !bug vlc
<gardar> solo-mono: weechat is by far the best
<grelle> I have some drives with GPT (not supported by fdisk) and some without. How do I convert between the different formats?
<bezao> nah
<c00kiemon5ter> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<atom138> Hey guys...if I have BSOD xp machine...do i need to fit from ubuntu cd?ormat with bootdisk or can i do
<slade991> uzi__: i'm back
<lahwran> !msgthebot | c00kiemon5ter
<atom138> fit = reformat*
<ubottu> c00kiemon5ter: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dougl> can anyone help me find where 'mouse trails' option would hide in 10.10/compiz config?
<solo-mono> how is empathy for IRC good or not?
<slade991> uzi__: that's really strange because smart test tell me everything it's ok, fdisk see the disk gparted too
<grelle> As I understand it, GPT is the new partition table format?
<c00kiemon5ter> !leavemealone | lahwran
<aimio> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<slade991> uzi__: but i can't mount it
<cmndrkeen> lahwran: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<xangua> c00kiemon5ter: stop that c00kiemon5ter
<xangua> solo-mono: empathy is very limited for irc
<gardar> solo-mono: it's ok for a light irc user, but for a power user it's way too simple
<lahwran> cmndrkeen: then beyond pointing you to system->preferences->monitors, I can't help you
<nyRednek> solo-mono: that's equivalent to using pidgin for irc...you can do it, but why would you want to?
<anvo> How can I stop Ubuntu recieving updates I do not need?
<dougl> aimio, thanks
<lahwran> solo-mono: in my opinion, awful.
<cmndrkeen> lahwran: ok thx anyway!
<lahwran> anvo: depends on what you mean by "do not need". do you not want security updates?
<nyRednek> lahwran: you know your way around networkmanager?
<lahwran> nyRednek: fairly well, why
<aimio> Maahes, i have tried that with the config and nautilus thingy no changes.
<anvo> Updater informs me about Nvidia graphics card updates, but I do not have Nvidia in my PC!
<lahwran> what happened to the "software sources" menu item in system->administration? I used to use that button...
<nyRednek> lahwran: well, i'd like to execute a command on connection to a particular wifi network and don't remember how
<IdleOne> !softsources > lahwran
<kaddi_> xangua, thanks the pecan-msn thingie worked, I'm now online :)
<ubottu> lahwran, please see my private message
<aimio> man i hate config stuff :P
<kaddi_> do I have to worry about compatibility when I'm considering using an SSD with ubuntu?
<P4G0> hi there... my aufs is now running
<nsahoo> hi guys. some of the bash keyboard shortcuts are not working for some reason. I believe it happened after the 10.10 upgrade. It's the shortcuts that start with alt that are not working. e.g. alt+b to go back a word in bash command line
<lahwran> IdleOne: I know where to get it now, it's just somewhat annoying that it's gone from the easy-to-describe place
<P4G0> has anyone experience in using AUFS?
<nyRednek> lahwran: any clue or reminder?
<lahwran> P4G0: I have some bad experiences with AUFS, those count? ask your question.
<IdleOne> lahwran: someone decided it was better hidden :/
<nyRednek> lahwran: i'm running 10.04.1 on the client
<Maahes> Mrokii: take a look at gobblerss akregator the sage extension to firefox blogbridge
<lahwran> nyRednek: why are you asking me?
<Maahes> aimio: then you're going to have to write configs to X for your touchpad driver, yeah it sucks =\
<Mrokii> Maahes: I will, thank you.
<nsahoo> any clue ?
<nyRednek> lahwran: you seem to be one of the few around here who know anything
<aimio> Maahes, do you know where i can read about that so i know what to add etc.. beacuse i have no clue.
<aimio> :P
<cmndrkeen> cant use my levelone wlan usb adapter, what do i do?
<lahwran> nyRednek: lol just ask your questions generically. there are plenty of knowledgeable people, after all there are 1500 people here
<Maahes> aimio: try the !touchpad or !mouse commands to ubuntu, and look for your device on the ubuntu forums
<aimio> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<veszafein> so heres a question, i i got ubuntu on on hard drive and need to put win7 on a second, if i disconnect my linux hard drive during install they should both run smoothely yes?
<nyRednek> well, as i was saying, i'd like to automatically issue a smbmount command upon connection to a particular netork
<Maahes> and google google google, and hang out in here, so when you get stuck, someone might be in to help
<dougl> aimio, thanks - did not see anything about pointer trails tho.
<aimio> Maahes, thanks
<anvo> Though I do not have an Nvidia graphics card nor any Nvidia repository in my repository list, I recieve updates about Nvidia. How do I stop updates for non-critical software I do not need?
<grelle> I have two disks. If I list the partition tables with fdisk I get the following output.  DISK1:  Id ee   System GPT. DISK2: Id 83    System Linux. Whats the difference? It's the same filesystem (XFS) on both
<lahwran> anvo: why do you think you do not need it?
<anvo> Because my graphics card is an Intel one...
<Maahes> grelle: what's the size of the GPT partition?
<crooks306> >.<
<grelle> Maahes: 500GB
<grelle> Maahes: The non-gpt is 2TB
<cmndrkeen> cant use my levelone wlan usb adapter, what do i do?
<Maahes> oh hehe :)
<lahwran> nyRednek: google first result for "run command on networkmanager connect" http://osdir.com/ml/networkmanager-list/2010-02/msg00128.html
<crooks306> anvo: your Intel card likely has an nvidia chip in it.
<wyclif> hi again all
<grelle> Maahes: Does it matter if it's GPT or not?
<anvo> Ubuntu software tells me its an Intel chip, not Nvidia!
<Maahes> Your GPT Partition is the GUID Partition Table see: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Maahes> Its where the MBR is stored
<grelle> Maahes: I've noticed that neither cfdisk or fdisk supports GPT
<anvo> lspci, for instance, shows Intel GM chip!
<Maahes> grelle: handled by the bootloader, not fdisk and the like
<anvo> Anyhow, my question is not what chip is my graphics card, but how to stop Update Manager to recieve updates for Nvidia... Then I'll see if I need it or not...
<crooks306> anvo: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<nyRednek> test
<Mrokii> anvo: I guess you could tell Synaptic to stay with a certain version.
<grelle> Maahes: right, but GPT is the newer format. I don't really need it for these disks. Is there a way to convert it to the "old" format?
<anvo> crooks306, the command shows some nvidia packages!
<crooks306> what happens when you apt-get remove them?
<dougl> What is the proceedure to enable 'mouse trails' in ubuntu 10.10/compiz config?
<anvo> Mrokii, I don't know how to do that...
<grelle> Maahes: Or do I have to wipe the partition table and rebuild it from scratch?
<crooks306> anvo: what happens when you apt-get remove them?
<Mrokii> anvo: You can lock the version of certain installed packages, so maybe that is possible for the nvida-driver as well, I don't know.
<anvo> hmmm
<grelle> Maahes: The GPT disk is empty atm, so I don't mind wiping it
<crooks306> anvo: if you can't remove them out right.  Look up pinning.
<wyclif> anvo: https//help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<anvo> crooks306, I haven't tried yet, but I suppose even if I remove them I'll still receive update notifications about it...
<wyclif> anvo: scroll down to "Disable Conflicting Software"
<crooks306> anvo: if they aren't installed then there is nothing to update.
<prower> hello :> i have a wireless-capable laptop that's currently running ubuntu 10.10 and connected to a LAN (via cat-6 cable ;>)...is it possible that i could use the wireless on the laptop to "share" the lan connection to other wireless devices?
<anvo> crooks306, I'll try removing them...
<wyclif> anvo: are nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-settings installed?
<Maahes> grelle: well it should be a hybrid set up anyways, but you might try partitioning them on a non-EFI board, or try a tool like testdisk
<anvo> wyclif, no, not any of them!
<grelle> Maahes: Why hybrid?
<hospes9> helo
<Maahes> GPT hybrid setup will be recognized on MBR only boards.
<hospes9> co tam ciekawego
<Maahes> basically it puts an mbr inside of gpt
<grelle> Maahes: Does it really matter for drives that are only used for file storage?
<grelle> Maahes: The OS is installed on a separate drive
<Atlantic777> How to make program run it's thread when I run it from terminal so terminal stay usable after running an app?
<Maahes> ah, you want to eliminate either an MBR or GBT
<spencer> Okay so I'm in a bit of a predicament. Apparently my flip phone got a virus, or it just unraveled. anyway, it had a microSD card in it, and now nothing will recognize the microSD card. Is there any way I can force ubuntu to mount it? it isn't even showing up in gparted
<Maahes> grelle: well I know one way that should work cat /dev/zero/ /dev/gpt
<ubuntu1> spencer , it should automount, if not, then i am afraid there is more to it..
<Maahes> >
<Maahes> that was missing
<vultraz> hi can anyone help me with my problem?
<grelle> Maahes: well, yes. I'd like to have the same setup on all drives. to keep it tidy. :-)
<spencer> ubuntu1 it isn't even showing up as a viable device in disk utility
<Maahes> http://blog.paulgu.com/2008/01/06/how-to-delete-gpt-protective-partition/ this is the dos way of doing what I just said up there
<grelle> Maahes: Ahh, thanks!
<ubuntu1> spencer , put it in and open up gnome terminal do an dmesg | tail
<ubuntu1> see what it say's
<spencer> just dmesg | tail?
<ubuntu1> yeah , after its plugged in again
<loculinux> dsdjkjtye4efggyttrvjgtyrkk   jgftiiop+
<spencer> ubuntu1 it says medium error, and more stuff
<ubuntu1> thats bad
<spencer> ubuntu1 could be worse I guess, it's only a medium error
<ubuntu1> spencer , reboot system, and try again , come back if it did not change a thing
<spencer> ubuntu1 I don't think it would change anything, I've tried a bunch of stuff already
<ubuntu1> yes okay
<msandoy> spencer: The medium is not the grade of error, it means the storage medium is bad.
<kyle__> Hello.
<vultraz> hi can anyone help me with my problem?
<spencer> msandoy so the chip is toast, no way to recover it?
<skooz> Need to start off with basics about Ubuntu what should I read
<wolfric_> Can i get some help installing openvpn: here's the error: http://pastebin.com/CzLeGqt9 here's sources: http://pastebin.com/0MBjUEkC
<wolfric_> running 10.10
<kyle__> Installing on a box with IDE for the first time in a long time.  Weird thing is, all three of the drives show up as scsi devices.  Is that normal?
<gobbe> wolfric_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<cmndrkeen> how do i open a jar file that isnt permitted?
<gobbe> kyle__: yes it is
<ubuntu1> spencer , have you got windows as well ?
<zmarty> I have a problem with my LUKS encrypted raid1, which I successfully open using: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/md6 crypt1.        This creates /dev/mapper/crypt1. The problem is that the node device for the first partition in crypt1 is missing. It should be /dev/mapper/crypt1p1.  The command sfdisk -l /dev/mapper/crypt1   shows /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 exists, but Ubuntu does not create the file. Any idea why? All my files are there and I have been working o
<zmarty> n this for 8 hours now :(
<Maahes> ubuntu1: you may try using a live cd and running e2fsck on it, especially with the flag that enables the Badblocks pass (use man e2fsck to find that one)
<spencer> ubuntu1 yeah, but if it's for formatting I'd want to DBAN it first
<kyle__> gobbe: Hu.  And if the system doesn't boot afterwards, just hangs at the end of bios (not even into grub)?
<msandoy> spencer: There might be special software around, but I have actually never had any luck recovering from damaged storage devices. There might be others in here who knows more about that.
<gobbe> kyle__: well is your hardware ok?
<kyle__> gobbe: I thought the fact it was showing an ide device as scsi was the issue.
<spencer> msandoy alright, but so medium read error means that the chip is more than likely toast?
<kyle__> gobbe: It runs live cds and the installer perfectly well.  None of the drives report errors.
<shcherbak> spencer: testdisk, photorec, scalpel
<ubuntu1> yeah toast
<em> hi folks, I've been trying to build and install the racket source code on my Linux machine (ubuntu 10.10). I created a directory called 'build' in racket-5.0.2/src/ and ran a successful configure --prefix=/usr/local/racket --enable-shared and a successful make. But when I do sudo checkinstall it is failing with an error that says mkdir cannot create paths like /usr/local/racket/lib  etc..
<gobbe> kyle__: well if you dont even see grub it might be that something is wrong
<ubuntu1> testdisk could be worth a try
<gobbe> em: sudo -s, and then run it again
<arunce> zmarty: did you mount  /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 ?
<spencer> alright
<vultraz> hi can anyone help me with my problem?
<ubuntu1> spencer, by the way, if its toast , no need to dban it.. :P
<msandoy> spencer: it means that there are errors on the medium.
<em> gobbe: okay i'll try but I did use sudo checkinstall.
<kyle__> gobbe: I know that part.  That's why I'm here.  Was hoping someone may have run into a similar situation installing modern ubuntu on an old box.
<zmarty> @arunce /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 does not exist, but it should. So I cannot mount it.
<ubuntu1> spencer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ubuntu1> good luck :P
<spencer> thanks ubuntu1 and msandoy
<em> gobbe: same error with that.
<msandoy> spencer: Those errors might have come as a result of your phone crashing. The chip might still be ok if you format it. But I guess you are interrested in the content. :-)
<arunce> zmarty: sorry, i didn't read all.
<lesshaste> what do people use to play "Microsoft media server (MMS) protocol source" which is what firefox is trying to find a plugin for and failing?
<veronica> hi all
<lesshaste> of the 1478 people here.. is no one awake? :)
<msandoy> hi Veronica
<veronica> I have a macbook pro 13.3 with ubuntu 10.10 32bit loaded. The sound works only if I plug in my headphones otherwise I can hear nothing, can anyone help please?
<ubuntu1> lesshaste, i seem to remember playing it with mplayer or vlc , but cant give any details
<mkquist> lesshaste: what are you trying to play?
<lesshaste>  I think the answer is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lesshaste> but I only found that after quite a bit of googling
<wolfric_> gobbe: did you bother to read my pastebin?
<saladin>  /msg NickServ identify hiyall11
<saladin> hmmm
<ubuntu1> lesshaste, and now it streams with the default totem ?
<saladin> ohh well:) LOL
<gobbe> wolfric_: yes
<llutz> saladin: time for a new password
<saladin> yup
<shcherbak> saladin: nice
<saladin> not really the right one anyways:) LOL
<lesshaste> ubuntu1: I am working on that.. :) I'll let you know in a moment
<ubuntu1> the great saladin  , an honer to meet you
<wolfric_> Can i get some help installing openvpn: here's the error: http://pastebin.com/CzLeGqt9 here's sources: http://pastebin.com/0MBjUEkC Running 10.10
<ubuntu1> :)
<lesshaste> hmm .. I get a lot of libavdevice52 depends on libavutil49 (>= 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1) | libavutil-extra-49 (>= 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1); however:
<lesshaste>   Package libavutil49 is to be removed.
<lesshaste>   Package libavutil-extra-49 is not installed.
<x3cion> Hello, I've made a hard link for a directory somehow, but don't know how i did it
<x3cion> does someone know how to hardlink between directories?
<veronica> I checked all the options, the sound card selected is the right one the alsamixer is not muted and for what reason would it work on headphones and not on normal?
<kyle__> x3cion: ln.  Also cp -lShe may be interested in different sexual activities as well. A woman that once enjoyed oral sex may no longer be interested in fellatio or cunnilingus. A woman that never showed much of an interest in either may now prefer oral sex. She may also be interested in trying new things in the bedroom. This will include sexual positions, especially as her belly expands, but it may not be limited to them. Now is a very good time to engage in both
<wrd> xeros: use ln ...
<gobbe> wolfric_: so are you running 10.04?
<kyle__> Yowza silly copy paste error.
<ubuntu1> hm, family friendly ?
<gobbe> wolfric_: sorry, 10.109
 * kyle__ hates the emulated middle click on his laptop.
 * rww blinks
<x3cion> This must be embarrassing
<x3cion> lol
 * kyle__ shrugs
<rww> moving swiftly onwards...
<kyle__> x3cion: I've run the proxy server at a large company before.  It's about the least embarrasing of emabarrasing pages you can get.  Some are just frightening.
<veronica> so what was that about kyle
<gobbe> wolfric_: try sudo apt-get update, it's in main repository and is installable
<gobbe> wolfric_: i just installed it from there
<wrd> I've got troubles with my encrypted harddisk, if I'm trying to decrypt it via luksOpen it fails and syslog entriy states: device-mapper: table: 252:1: crypt: Device lookup failed (this is experienced on maverick) i don't hav a usb stick, but if i use an image file, cryptsetup works fine...
<IdleOne> clearly it had to do with some research about pregnant women.
<kyle__> veronica: I was responding to someone asking how to make hard links.  ln and cp -l both work for that.
<IdleOne> Now back to support.
<ubuntu1> kyle_ that was a really 'hardlink"   :P
<x3cion> kyle__: I want to hardlink between folders, not files
<__name__> you cannot do that.
<gobbe> wolfric_: your sources.list is missing main repository
<x3cion> I must've done it
<__name__> you cannot hardlink directories.
<kyle__> x3cion: cp -l I believe is the right one then.
<kyle__> You can also use it to create a tree of links.
<__name__>        -d, -F, --directory
<__name__>               allow the superuser to attempt to hard link  directories  (note:
<kyle__> But it's been awhile since I've done that.
<__name__>               will  probably  fail  due  to  system restrictions, even for the
<__name__>               superuser)
<FloodBot3> __name__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> wolfric_: you have it only with maverick-backports but not with maverick
<rww> x3cion: how come you think you "must've done it"?
<veronica> please help me with this sound issue
<kyle__> veronica: You're on a mac, running ubuntu.  And the sound is only working when you plug in headphones?
<wolfric_> gobbe: what is the main repository line?
<veronica> kyle__, yes, so it's always working but the speakers aren't?
<gobbe> wolfric_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<gobbe> wolfric_: or add ie in front of archive if you want local
<joeri> Does anybody know why pulse doesn't work really well on 10.10
<veronica> internal speakers
<x3cion> rww, i found a tut saying that i can find hard links with find / -xdev -samefile file1
<lesshaste> what's the difference between sgtreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse  and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<Stava> whats up with transmission using 100% cpu? :(
<wolfric_> gobbe: am i mistaken? or are all the names after the link the repository lists you want to install... i have main there
<wrd> veronica: areyou sure that the speakers aren't broken?
<kyle__> veronica: Sounds like there's an issue with an option being passed to the sound-driver.  I hate to say it, but unless you feel like really digging into alsa, it's par for the course using linux on Apple hardware.
<__name__> why would you want a directory hardlink?
<em> is there any built in ap for using the webcam on my laptop on ubuntu?
<gobbe> wolfric_: you have main in maverick-backports
<amorimII> olá e boa tarde para todos
<x3cion> __name__: I believe i had an issue with ftp
<gobbe> wolfric_: not in maverick
<wolfric_> but i also have main after that
<veronica> I tried the alsamixer
<em> what app do you use to use the webcam on your laptop?
<gobbe> wolfric_: which line?
<wolfric_> gobbe: ah i see
<kyle__> veronica: Last time I ran linux on a mac-laptop, I had the exact opposit problem (speakers were always on, even when plugging int the headphones).  It was years ago, so I forget exactly what the fix was, but it was easy.  After I compiled my own version of alsa for the laptop that is.
<gobbe> wolfric_: so you need to have it also for plain maverick
<rww> !pt | amorimII
<ubottu> amorimII: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<veronica> kyle__, but everything was on, headphones and front speakers included
<em> rw Im speaking English.
<em> !info webcam
<IdleOne> em: you will notice that wasn't directed at you
<ubottu> webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<veronica> kyle__, the only option I could not turn on was surround, which was on MM and Off Off
<kyle__> veronica: Everything was on for your, then it dissapeared?
<kyle__> veronica: Oh, in alsamixer.
<wolfric_> gobbe: what about the bottom line?
<veronica> kyle__, yes
<rww> em: that wasn't directed at you...
<em> IdleOne: yeah I just noticed, sorry. It highlighted me :)
<kyle__> veronica: 9.04, 10.04, 10.10?
<gobbe> wolfric_: you could add it there
<gobbe> wolfric_: its for maverick but has only universe
<rww> lol
<veronica> kyle__, 10.10 32 bit
<wolfric_> gobbe: cheers that worked
<IdleOne> haha em yes I see why
<uzi__> Please help me with "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script (/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst): No such file or directory".
<Nutub> hi, i need help for creating partitions with gparted
<Slyboots> hMMM.
<kyle__> veronica: Hum.  Well, if you can live with it, ignore it, and use headphones until an update fixes it.  I know it kindof sucks, but that's as far as I can really help.  It is really fixable, but it's not easily fixable.
<Slyboots> If I run a X-Server client on a windows Xp.. to execute programs on my linux server
<Slyboots> Is there a way to keep the programs running if I close the X-server "client"
<Slyboots> And leave it in such a way I can reconnect later
<crooks306> screen
<x3cion> I must be the only person in this world being able to hardlink folders
<Slyboots> crooks306: Thats nothing to do with XWindows
<crooks306> misread your question I guess Slyboots
<Nutub> anyone knows how to divide a partition when is using the entire drive?
<screach> Old/New to  Ubuntu.  Got away for a few Years and back home and looking for the best Virus scanner that I can also use to scan my windows partition without logging into windows
<guampa> veronica: i had a similar prob, it turned up it was the "connector" option in sound prefs->output
<guampa> played with that?
<KM0201> screach: avast has a pretty good Linux virus scanner... easier to use/update than Clam or any of the others iMO.
<kyle__> screach: Free, I think there is still only clamav.  Sophos is supposed to be pretty good, but I've never tried it.
<kyle__> And that one costs.
<Ny51bern> Hey, any1 know of a good tutorial for uninstalling ubuntu from my dual boot with XP. I don't have the XP disk.
<almoxarife> where would I find the 'trash' had I been in 'root'??
<KM0201> kyle__: screach   http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition  even has a package available.
<kyle__> almoxarife: trash only exists for GUI uses.  If you were in as root in a shell, then there is none.
<Arxiss> Why when i type >> su << in terminal and enter password i get Authentication failed ?
<screach> Thanks kyle and KM0201   I am going get now
<kyle__> KM0201: Hu.  Nice.
<screach> thanks
<veronica> kyle__, how do you mean it is not easily fixable? What does it involve?
<almoxarife> kyle__: I was using admin priv in nautilus
<KM0201> screach: you will have to register to get a code to use it(but it's free, and only takes a minute....)
<rww> Arxiss: because you're using su instead of sudo
<rww> !sudo | Arxiss
<ubottu> Arxiss: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Arxiss> hm but install says i should use su. Ok ill try
<Nutub> almoxarife if u use nautilus using root privileges and erased something the files are in the root account
<kyle__> veronica: When I had my problem way back when, I had to recompile ALSA.  Your problem may  need a simpler fix, but it will require _really_ digging into it to see what's wrong.  Start searching the alsa groups, reading logs, etc.  Sorry :/
<nozavroni> I'm trying to install mysql and every time I get it installed I can't seem to do anything with it
<nozavroni> I log in and everything I do it tells me I don't have the right privileges
<Arxiss> installing xampp btw.
<rww> !xampp | Arxiss
<ubottu> Arxiss: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<craiggles> hey guys, im wanting to install gta san andreas with wine ... but the thing about wine is that *none* of my exes are ever marked as executable .. so usually i just right click permissions and mark as executable .. that didnt work it said it was read only .. so i `sudo chmod +x setup.exe` but again it says it's read only, any suggestions?
<red2kic> Somebody using Firefox -- Please go to "about:config" and paste the value for "keyword.URL" -- Thank you.
<Nutub> you can login in as root an you will find that
<KM0201> Arxiss: if you feel you m ust log in as root... do sudo -s   enter your password, that gives you a root prompt
<Arxiss> tnx guys
<almoxarife> Nutub: that's what I thought, I don't see it there
<nozavroni> Can anybody help me figure out how to grant myself sufficient privileges to do ANYTHING?
<nozavroni> I've installed mysql a million times and never had these problems :(
<hilux> anyone familliar with how to remove screensavers from the list with gnome saver, im running maverick, and i found a menu where I could directly choose the savers i desired but i cant find it again, ive looked over and over with no luck ...
<Arxiss> I mean, name of tar.gz is LAMPP
<nozavroni> it's driving me crazy
<screach> @KM0201  thanks I will register  no prob
<Nutub> you logged in as root?
<em> any of you know what app one uses to activate their webcam?
<nozavroni> I log in as root
<nozavroni> and it tells me I don't have sufficient privileges to create a user, to create a database, to do anything
<Nutub> nozavroni its probably that youre not in root account
<kyle__> em: You just wnt to test it?  Install cheese.  It's a lame work-alike for apple's photobooth.
<Nutub> you already set the root password?
<nozavroni> well when I install it doesn't ask me to set a password
<nozavroni> where it used tt
<kyle__> em: After you know your system works, get a better video program, because cheese is miserable to use for more than a test
<nozavroni> used to*
<uzi__> Please help me with "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script (/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst): No such file or directory".
<em> kyle__: okay
<compdoc> you just need to set the password
<red2kic> em: If you already have VLC installed, you can try it using Media --> Open Capture Device
<nozavroni> compdoc: are you talking to me?
<compdoc> yes
<em> kyle__: im on an airplane right now. I thought it would be cool to take a web cam shot out the window and post the picture of the clouds.
<nozavroni> how do I do that?
<nozavroni> mysqladmin?
<red2kic> em: Cheese.
<Nutub> anyone can help to create a partition_
<compdoc> ooops -didnt see you meant mysql
<nozavroni> because mysqladmin tells me I don't have sufficient privileges either
<kyle__> em: Oh for that, cheese is fine.  It just majorly sucks at taking video clips.
<KM0201> em: you should do that... i'd like to see it
 * KM0201 has never been on a plane
<nozavroni> I'm ripping my hair out
<nozavroni> and I have a lot of hair
<Spaztic_One> For how to have multiple wine installations, should I ask here (running Maverick) or in #winehq ?
<msandoy> I have no more hair..
<h-dee> Hi...I reinstalled Ubuntu today. I used to see GRUB boot menu with Kernels and recovery mode options. Now I don't see, and it just boots up Ubuntu when I power on my laptop. What if I need to boot to recovery mode someday. Anyway to get that list back? Or alternate option to boot to recovery in case required?
<banisterfiend> Piggo: sup pig
<banisterfiend> Piggo: this channel has 1488 ppl in it
<Nutub> if my drive has an only partition
<banisterfiend> Piggo: /j #reddit
<Papyros> how can i connect to the c programming language channel />
<Nutub> how can i make another one without loose the files that i already have_
<red2kic> h-dee: Hold SHIFT when you boot up. We're using GRUB2 nowadays.
<Nutub> ??
<wrd> h-dee: if your last boot fails that menu will appear at the next boot.
<h-dee> red2kic: Yes, sorry its GRUB2! not GRUB
<nozavroni> so no ideas?
<wells> .
<Ny51bern> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<h-dee> wrd: Thanks. Was worried about that. Glad there's some sense with it. :-)
<h-dee> red2kic: Thanks for your suggestion.
<screach> Thanks guys gotta reboot!!!!   Glad to be back to stability
<Papyros> how can i connect to the c programming language channel /?
<wrd> h-dee: you can also make it appear every time, if you want to but it requires you to reconfigure grub
<KM0201> screach: did it find it?
<GeekSquid> Papyros: /join #c++
<Slyboots> #Okay; Im *totaly* out of ideas here..
<guntbert> Papyros: /join ##c
<h-dee> wrd: how to do that by the way? Just curious to know.
<Slyboots> So Im going to explain what Im trying tod o; perhaps someone has na idea I;ve not thought of yet
<Slyboots> Using Wine to run Steam (Valve's Game-downloader) because its handy running it on my headerless server to download games overnight
<Slyboots> Problem is; The interface is all screwed up because VNC doesnt support "XRender"
<Slyboots> so.. cant use Xforwarding (Steam will shut if I close the client)
<screach> KM0201 Yes I did thanks for the link
<Slyboots> Cant use VNC (No XRender)
<KM0201> ok
<Slyboots> And cant use VirtualPC because of the way the Steam client works and my crappy hardware
<wrd> h-dee: edit /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/00_header so that you always have timeout set to a value != 0 then run : sudo update-grub
<Slyboots> Is there any other way of running this I may have missed?
<guntbert> !enter | Slyboots
<ubottu> Slyboots: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> Slyboots: i'm going to assume you've ruled out dual booting? :)
<Ha> #xonotic.hoctf
<Slyboots> KM0201: .. Dual boot.. my server to run a windows client..
<KM0201> oh nevermind
<ThisBeMyNick> Hi. I have a Creative (Arena Surround) USB headset with microphone. Output works fine, but microphone level is very low and it is noisy when ambilied in Audacity. Any ideas?
<h-dee> wrd: Thanks. Noted it down in case required. Have a nice day. Ciao1
<Slyboots> Yea thats.. thats not going to really work ^_^
<red2kic> Who is using Firefox right now? Please go to "about:config" and paste the value for "keyword.URL" -- Thank you.
<DigressNow> anyone know anything about pms?
<guntbert> !anyone | DigressNow
<ubottu> DigressNow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DigressNow> ps3 mediaserver?
<wrd> Slyboots: why not run the application without network connection?
<Slyboots> wrd: Sorry?
<KM0201> DigressNow: did you get that "full disk" problem resolved?
<DigressNow> ps3 media server is having problems with music files
<Papyros> i have  a problem .. I reinstall windows and something changed in grub. I made some changed and when now i check windows 7 with grub , it does nothing..
<DigressNow> KM0201, no not yet, I started a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658388
<guntbert> red2kic: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=  (the default value)
<DigressNow> KM0201, appears I have some more serious problems to address
<red2kic> guntbert: Thank you very much! :)
<NixGeek> !details |
<ubottu> : Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wrd> Slyboots: ah sorry - misread something you could try no machine nx though ...
<Mojak> hello. my friend has Ubuntu 10.10, fresh install. He's having a very slow internet connection. He can't even join this channel because it's lagging. I'm searching for help on google, but nothing seems to work.
<NixGeek> !details | DigressNow
<ubottu> DigressNow: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slyboots> wrd: For some reason Steam wont even startup inside the NX enviroment..
<red2kic> guntbert: Ah. Nice. I was trying Bing for some months now. Now I'm back on Google.
<red2kic> DigressNow: Try ushare
<red2kic> !info ushare | DigressNow
<ubottu> DigressNow: ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 232 kB
<rance> I'm trying to write a script to automate environment setup for a homework project.  One of the server tools is supposed to have a daemon mode but doesnt work, so my script doesnt work either.  If I don't start the server in daemon mode then my script never finishes.  Is there a good way on Ubuntu 10.10 to force a command to run in a new shell from a bash script?
<em> take a look -- wifi on a plane !! -- http://i.imgur.com/OHNbx.jpg
<KM0201> em: pretty awesome.
<DigressNow> does ushare use transcoding?
<Poisy> who can help me with missing  mysqld.sock
<ubuntun00b> ecryptfs has eaten half of my disk, how can i get it back
<ubuntun00b> i can only see 1 disk in gparted
<kyle__> OK, went through the install again so I'm at the point where it fails.
<goetter> i'm having a really hard time finding the description on how to do this: how do i use asound.conf (or .asoundrc) to remap the "default" device to "plughw:0,3"?
<kyle__> "The 'grub-pc' package filed to install into /target/. "
<aimio> i have configured my touchpad, now to fix the click problem but for some reason it only works when you click very fast why is that ?:S
<Mojak> so, anyone know how I can fix a slow internet connection?
<goetter> ...and solution found
<kyle__> Mojak: Check to see if it's the connection, or just the DNS that's slow.
<az_ordog_maga> Mojak: buy an ISP
<Mojak> kyle__, and how do I do that?
<Mojak> az_ordog_maga, very funny
<az_ordog_maga> Mojak: ifconfig -a first step
<kyle__> Mojak: That's left as an exercise to the reader.  OK ok.  Check /etc/resolv.conf, check your ping times against the ips listed there.  Then check the dig times for common URLs to there.
<Mojak> az_ordog_maga, ok, I did that.
<Mojak> kyle__, doing it now
<az_ordog_maga> Mojak: what is your type of the inet connection?
<az_ordog_maga> ADSL? Cable?
<bsmith093> if i wrap all of my drive execpt the /home folder into an iso c an i dd that onto any drive and it will work?
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> guys, I want fix IP, but after a while, networkmanager or something else always changes back to dhcp for some reason
<zmitya> what is the official way to set up fix ip ?
<wrd> where is the sourcecode of the device mapper? i'm looking through linux sources....
<Mojak> az_ordog_maga, thing is, I'm asking for a friend. he can't join the channel because it's too slow. I told him to do a ifconfg -a|grep inet, should I paste you what the output of the latter?
<guntbert> zmitya: through network manager
<|sg> zmitya:  you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces filke
<zmitya> guntbert: I can't, I can't remove that stupid "auto eth0" thing
<bustedup277> Is there anyway to download Ubuntu applications/accessories/whatever with Windows and then install them with Ubuntu?
<swazzy> What does su: Authentication Failure mean?
<guntbert> zmitya: you don't remove it, you edit it
<ViN86> bustedup277, why do you want to do that?
<|sg> zmitya: do not remove it, just edit
<smerz> bustedup277, yes but dependencies might be a problem
<zmitya> |sg: I know, thats easy, and I could kill dhcpclient as well, but I don't want, I would like to set up via this networkmanager thing
<wrd> ubottu: !sudo > swazzy
<ubottu> swazzy, please see my private message
<guntbert> swazzy: you should use sudo
<bustedup277> Okay how do I, smerz
<bustedup277> ?
<ViN86> bustedup277, may i ask why?
<smerz> yeah me2
<smerz> why? :)
<swazzy> try it didn't work
<ViN86> ubuntu package manager is excellent
<zmitya> |sg: I have alreadi set up my fix ip, but after a while it "falls back" to dhcp for some reason
<bustedup277> nvm
<bustedup277> :X
<ViN86> and downloading through windows just to avoid navigating linux is foolish
<zmitya> do I need to edit the interfaces file ?? this is funny I think
<bustedup277> I just was wondering
<ViN86> bustedup277, lol oh ok
<|sg> zmitya: is it possible to share /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<zmitya> |sg: sure
<|sg> maybe pastebin..
<geeb> why do so many people hate Ubuntu?
<zmitya> |sg: http://pastebin.com/Cwn60f8P
<|sg> zmitya: you have to edit this file and add some line , this is the reason.
<guntbert> zmarty: see my settings: http://imagebin.org/130676  (in network manager)
<zmitya> |sg: well, thats my point... I don't want to edit the file, because that is why this networmanager is exists right ?
<zmitya> |sg: is the a bug in the NM ?
<Lord_Rahl> geeb, that some what a loaded ?
<zmitya> *this
<|sg> zmarty:  this is the conf file of your networkmanager
<|sg> zmarty:  if you dont want to edit it then you networkmanager
<ThisBeMyNick> On a USB headset, if Mic volume is very low, can it be a driver problem?
<|sg> zmarty: there is no other way.
<geeb> ha ha I know I just want an  opinion from someone who doesn't absolutely hate it
<guntbert> !ot  | geeb
<ubottu> geeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<|sg> zmarty:  but you have to be carefull before edit it, google please..
<geeb> oh sorry
<zmitya> |sg: well, thats funny I think... but anyway, I'll do it, but I would expect that the networkmanager does this for me.. :(
<guntbert> zmarty: in network manager you have to fill out all fields (look at my example)
<zmitya> |sg: in this case, why the "fix IP" is in the networkmanager if it wi;; not set it up ?
<|sg> zmitya: thata what I am talking about edit the /etc/network/interface or  do it by networkmanager
<guntbert> zmarty: believe me, it works
<zmitya> you guys are writing to zmarty all the time
<kaddi_> how an I find out what hard drive is in my PC on ubuntu?
<|sg> sorry
<|sg> :)
<ivan_> #ubuntu-ru
<dude`> lol
<nozavroni> I still cant get mysql to work
<zmitya> |sg: well, I can't do it by networkmanager, I did it, it works fow a few mins, but later on, it will give me a dhcp address again
<nozavroni> it just keeps telling me I dont have sufficient privileges to create a database when I log it
<nozavroni> it doesnt let me do anything
<nozavroni> create users
<nozavroni> change my passw2ord
<zmitya> |sg: basically thats the question, why ?
<FloodBot3> nozavroni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nozavroni> sorry
<az_ordog_maga> kaddi_, burn out, that dont make smoke that's the bubuntu drive
<guntbert> zmitya:  see my settings: http://imagebin.org/130676  (in network manager)
<az_ordog_maga> kaddi_, df -h
<guntbert> zmitya:  in network manager you have to fill out all fields (look at my example)
<|sg> zmitya: follow guntbert
<kaddi_> az_ordog_maga, df gives me the amount of free space.. I need to know the make of the drive
<az_ordog_maga> kaddi_, first line will be show like example /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<zmitya> guntbert, |sg: this is my setip: http://mitya.madein.hu/nm1.png
<az_ordog_maga> kaddi_,  what du u see?
<zmitya> I get .16, but after ~16 mins, I get a new IP from DHCP
<|sg> zmitya: never seen before that sorry.. ask for other
<zmitya> |sg: never seen what ?
<Israfel> scp doesn't see my "/media/Linux\ Storage/Torrents/" folder. Any ideas? (Conky also doesn't see it.)
<guntbert> zmitya: ah, kde ...., maybe you better ask in #kubuntu
<gobbe> Israfel: what do you mean that doesn't see it?
<zmitya> guntbert: oh, is NM different in kubuntu ?
<kaddi_> az_ordog_maga, it shows /dev/sda1
<|sg> zmitya you are defining a static ip to your et device and after 10 minutes you get dhcp new ip, never seen this before
<zmitya> |sg: ok, thanks anyway
<guntbert> zmitya: as the one I'm using is called gnome network manager I guess so :-)
<|sg> np
<|sg> zmitya: never use kde , sorry :)
<raar> kaddi_: lshw -businfo -C disk
<zmitya> guntbert, |sg: this is so nerve-racking, sorry for bothering you :) I'm going tu #kubuntu now :)
<raar> (then wait a couple of seconds, that should give you your harddrive info)
<guntbert> zmitya: Good luck :-)
<kaddi_> raar, thanks, that's awesome :)
<az_ordog_maga> ahahah
<raar> kaddi_: np :)
<|sg> I am looking for a document about: Installing nxserver(gui remote desktop) on ubuntu 10.4 on dedicated server(without monitor).
<augdawg> hey guys! i am running ubuntu 10.10. i was messing around in the preferences and somehow it cannot find drivers for my computer to do normal graphics level. now, there is little or no animations for minizing windows, switching desktops, etc. does anyone know how to get this up to the higher levels?
<bittin>  guds nummer så det gäller bara att tro…                                                             │ Laban
<[Jasper]> hej guys, how can i get ipmi modules running under ubuntu?
<bittin> somone wants a Diaspora invite?
<Mannyuel> i have a problem with my sound, it doesnt work on my laptop for some reasons. whenever i boot up, the sound doesnt work until 5 minutes later... i think there's a delay for some reason
<Flannel> bittin: Not here, thanks.
<|sg> I am looking for a document about: Installing nxserver(gui remote desktop) on ubuntu 10.4 on dedicated server(without monitor).
<swazzy> solved sudo su
<swazzy> works for me
<bittin> Flannel: ok
<guntbert> swazzy: don't use sudo su, use sudo -i instead
<KM0201> or sudo -s   i think it does essentially the same thing
<raar> why not sudo bash?
<kcorcoran_> i am trying to configure the download path for sabnzbdplus.  the default path is downloads (on my local drive).  how can i redirect that to my 2nd drive?
<swazzy> oh ok
<swazzy> but y not sudo su
<guntbert> KM0201: not quite, environments are set differently
<KM0201> guntbert: how so
<guntbert> swazzy: its a question of setting the environment sanely
<lahwran> if I was going to buy a PCI wifi card, what would be a good bet to work with ubuntu? it HAS to be able to do at least ad-hoc if not hostap
<v3nd3tta``> does someone know what module kde uses for the desktop effects?
<guntbert> KM0201: -i simulates an initial login, whereas -s doesn't (if I remember correctly )
<kody> okay so I installed thunar, and instead of keeping nautilus and just using the script that changes thunar to the default file manager, I simply uninstalled nautilus, which was a stupid idea.
<KM0201> !hardware | lahwran not really sure...
<ubottu> lahwran not really sure...: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kody> not because I need nautilus, but now my file associations are screwed up in firefox when I try to "open folder location" from the downloads window
<iDope> anyone here experienced with xubuntu? (#xubuntu is dead)
<kody> any idea how I could fix this?
<guntbert> KM0201: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  (far down)
<iDope> kody, wouldnt reinstalling nautilus and running the script fix it?
<kody> nope, that didn't work
<kody> not sure why
<iDope> oh then it somehow ate your configs
<iDope> which means... :)
<kody> which meansssss?
<kody> D;
<peto> hello, in case I am connected via wire there is displayed trafic in system monitor widget, but when I use USB 3G modem, there is nothing ...in preferences I can not find anything to set/correct this
<iDope> you have to fix the whole thing manually now. Quite painful I must say
<swazzy> what do i install realplayer11gold deb or realplayer11 gold rpm?
<|sg> I am looking for a document about: Installing nxserver(gui remote desktop) on ubuntu 10.4 on dedicated server(without monitor).
<gobbe> |sg: have you tried google?
<kody> well I mean I went to /usr/share/applications in root and edited nautilus-computer.desktop and nautilus-folder-handler.desktop and changed the exec lines to point to thunar
<kody> but that doesn't work either :D
<|sg> gobbe:  yeap they all have ssh server examples not with gui.
<iDope> so you can in effect get a working state back with nautilus right?
<gobbe> |sg: hmmh, and why that is not option for you?
<kody> I can open nautilus again through terminal yeah, but I'm in openbox and nautilus and openbox don't get along
<rethus> someone use easystroke?
<iDope> oh, you never mentioned openbox being your wm.
<rethus> i can configure a gesture, but how can i activate easystroke to use them?
<kcorcoran_> mongy:  you around?
<iDope> or at least I missed it :). Not much experience with openbox/thunar here
<kody> I mean I could just back up my .config folder and my conky configs and just install xubuntu where thunar is default ;D
<mongy> kcorcoran, sup
<ActionParsnip> thunar rocks :)
<wrd> kody: why not just install thunar?
<kcorcoran_> i am trying to configure the download path for sabnzbdplus.  the default path is downloads (on my local drive).  how can i redirect that to my 2nd drive?
<|sg> gobbe if it is possible to have a remote onnection with GUI on dedicatedwith that way, It is an option for me :)
<kcorcoran_> mongy: i am trying to configure the download path for sabnzbdplus.  the default path is downloads (on my local drive).  how can i redirect that to my 2nd drive?
<|sg> gobbe:  is it ?
<kody> wrd: thunar is installed
<mongy> kcorcoran, i dont use it...
<mongy> kcorcoran, probably have to either edit the conf file or might be some setting available in the web ui
<ActionParsnip> kcorcoran_: wget -O /path/to/filename htp://domain/file
<Nazaryn> Evening folks. It's been my first full week using Ubuntu as the primary OS on my system. Mostly, everything has been smooth sailing, now I come across a half-favorite, using the terminal. I have a console-only application that I want to use, but it isn't functioning properly.
<mongy> kcorcoran, are you using lottanzb now?
<kcorcoran_> mongy:  i think this may be more of a ubuntu question.  i can change the folder it stores, but it always stores withi my home directory...that make sense?
<guntbert> |sg: please clarify: you want to manage your server from your local ubuntu and have a gui?
<ActionParsnip> Nazaryn: what app and what is going on/
<kcorcoran_> mongy:  i am trying both of them.  want to determine which i prefer
<mongy> kcorcoran, ninan no good then?
<Nazaryn> It's an IP Table Filtering program called MoBlock. I'm using it to restrict access to a certain set of IPs that I don't want my younger brother getting access to.
<|sg> guntbert:  sorry I want to manage my dedicated server(which  do not have monitor) with remote desktop from my local pc
<rethus> easystroke mouse gesture: i have add a gesture, but how can i start easystroke to monitor my desktop for gestures?
<kcorcoran_> mongy: haven't made up my mind - i am judging all of them on ease of setup (from a newbie perspective.
<xangua> rethus: is already running
<rethus> but it don't show the osd on the monitor and even do nothing
<rami1983> does ubuntu work well with touchscreens?? i wanna buy multitouchscreen monitor...
<mongy> kcorcoran, well thats lotta then.
<Nazaryn> I get the following error when I run the startup script (MoBlock-nfq.sh): [: 34: nfq: unexpected operator
<guntbert> |sg: servers and gui don't go together well - just use ssh and CLI
<sdgfksfmgn>   /list
<rethus> xangua: ?
<kcorcoran_> mongy:  but also data
<Nazaryn> Does it mean there's an error on Line 34 of the startup script, or is it a problem parsing the blacklist?
<|sg> guntbert: I am using CLI and SSH but  want to try also GUI .
<az_ordog_maga> Nazaryn: dont restrict the information freedom
<Nazaryn> Information freedom and porn are two entirely different things. :)
<kcorcoran_> mongy:  just got it figured out, how to reassign the download folder - needed a leading "/"
<mongy> kcorcoran, well, to manually edit the conf for sabznb (be aware lotta might write to it also as it uses it for backend) look in .sabznbplus folder
<guntbert> |sg: you would have to install a lot of X libraries ... on your server for that
<rethus> xangua: ah, now i see, the gestures only working for those applications which are chossed.
<az_ordog_maga> Nazaryn: tell your parents the problem not is your business
<|sg> guntbert: yeap i  know
<kcorcoran_> mongy:  no, i am saying i got it working.  i figured it out.
<mongy> kcorcoran, ok
<Nazaryn> @az_orgdog_maga : Let's avoid the moral end and just help me get this program working please :)
<msandoy> Nazaryn: It will be easier to use the site block feature in your router.
<rethus> xangua: how can i - for example - close pidgin with a gesture?
<TravelingMonkey> why did this happen:  There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect to server'.?
<sulumar> greetings
<guntbert> |sg: I still don't see the benefit - please have a look at the server guide
<sulumar> can someone help me
<Nazaryn> My router only blocks individual sites, I am blocking an entire range of IPs
<sulumar> i dont have any sound on my ubuntu
<guntbert> !serverguide | |sg
<ubottu> |sg: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<gobbe> Nazaryn: builtin firewall can do that
<az_ordog_maga> Nazaryn, fwbuilder your friends
<TravelingMonkey> this has been happening to me since 8.10 or so
<mongy> rethus, i use compiz for gestures.
<rusty149> How do I edit bookmark icons?  Using AwOken icon set. I have red X for bookmarks in nautilus sidepane and places menu.
<|sg> guntbert: thanks
<mongy> rethus, for example, scale plugin, middle click closes it
<TravelingMonkey> it must be a package im installing because it always works right after install
<rethus> mongy: k, but i need no suggestion for kind of gesture, i need a short howto, how my gesture act on pidgin (maybe the close-button)
<guntbert> |sg: and just for playing around you can install single X apps (along with a small set of libraries) and then run them via ssh -X
<rethus> mongy: i choose "add application and click "where" on pidgin window?
<okapi> anyone knows how to fix a broken synaptic on ubuntu 10.04?
<mongy> rethus, Im unfamiliar with that gesture program you are using.
<kaddi_> is there a command to figure out the chipset on my motherboard, especially regarding SaTA as well?
<ish_> is there a command to list all files of a specifc owner only?
<Nazaryn> @az_ordog_maga .. apt-get?
<rusty149> kaddi_: lspci
<wrd> ish_: look for the find manual you can do that with find.
<ActionParsnip> kaddi_: lspci   will most likely say, or you can try sysinfo or lshw-gtk
<okapi> Nazaryn: apt-get work fine but synaptic and update manager would not update..
<hihihi100> reate a launcher for atlas (FGFS add on), i can run atlas in a terminal via Atlas --path=$FG_ROOT/Atlas --udp=5513. This same command pasted in a launcher wont load the terrain data. HELP PLS
<rusty149> ish_: sudo ls -Rla / | grep "Owner"
<rethus> anyone using easystroke? and can tell me how to configure it to close the open Pidgin-(or other programm) ?
<hihihi100> I need help to create a launcher for atlas (FGFS add on), i can run atlas in a terminal via Atlas --path=$FG_ROOT/Atlas --udp=5513. This same command pasted in a launcher wont load the terrain d7ata. HELP PLS
<bustedup277> No matter how hard I try, Ubuntu just will NOT connect to the internet. I entered all the codes, I installed all the drivers, it will not connect. Why is this? Oh and by the way whenever I try to run Hardware Drivers it just says it can't find anything and says there are no proprietary drivers. Can someone help? I cannot connect no matter how hard I try.
<ActionParsnip> hihihi100: make a bash script to run the commands you need to make it fly, this will also include any changes in directory before you run the command
<rusty149> bustedup277: Are you connecting to a wireless network?
<bustedup277> yes
<bustedup277> wlan
<bustedup277> Any reason why it won't connect, rusty149
<rusty149> bustedup277: Can you see the network on the network-manager menu?
<bustedup277> no
<bustedup277> I can't see any networks
<indystorm> Hey guys I am having a problem connecting to ssh on my system from my blackberry using bbssh- I get the error "authentication failed" available methods are public key, gssapi-with-mic,password   any ideas anybody?
<bustedup277> and there are a gillzallion networks in this apartment
<rusty149> bustedup277: Is it on a laptop or PC?
<bustedup277> laptop, notebook
<ActionParsnip> indystorm: the default is password authentication. Are you using key authentication in SSH (if you don't know then you aren't using it)
<bustedup277> hp Mini 110--3118cl to be exact
<KM0201> indystorm: u in Indpls?
<rusty149> bustedup277: Is there a wireless switch on the laptop?  (Physical switch)
<Blue1> rusty149: usually not
<otacon986> sorry guys I'm new on ubuntu and I'm using XChat as irc client, I need to find a user connected to this network, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> bustedup277: if you run:  rfkill list   are any connections blocked?
<KM0201> rusty149: i think that device is a broadcom, probably why its not working out of the box... it might be a realtek, i remember helping someone w/ that device
<bustedup277> YES!
<bustedup277> It is a realtek
<bustedup277> sorry about the caps
<bustedup277> :X
<FloodBot3> bustedup277: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> otacon986: use:   /whois nick
<indystorm> RSAAuthentication no
<indystorm> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<indystorm> #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<indystorm> # Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files
<indystorm> IgnoreRhosts yes
<FloodBot3> indystorm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indystorm> # Authentication:
<bustedup277> KM0201: It's excactly what you said, have any idea what I can do?
<bustedup277> I already installed the Broadcom and Realtek drivers
<KM0201> bustedup277: need to figure out which realtek it is... lspci in a terminal and find your wireless device
<rusty149> bustedup277: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<sanguisdex> is there a time machine like program for Ubuntu?
<rethus> is there a suggestion which mouse-gestures are usable?
<otacon986> thank you
<indystorm> any ideas?
<wyclif> sanguisdex: rsync
<KM0201> indystorm: nobody saw the whole paste.. use a pastebin
<indystorm> whats a pastebin?
<bustedup277> www.pastebin.com
<KM0201> !paste | indystorm
<ubottu> indystorm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zmarty> sorry I am back. For future reference, you can fix this problem by mounting the partition within crypt1 with an offset: sudo mount -t ext4 -ooffset=1048576 /dev/mapper/crypt1  /storage2   You can get the offset from parted, with units set to b
<wyclif> sanguisdex: I'm pretty sure Time Machine is just rsync with fancy graphical GUI candy on top
<rusty149> sanguisdex: I agree, rsync. There might be a GUI for rsync in the  Ubuntu Software centre
<cc210> anyone know of a bt4 channel
<ActionParsnip> grsync
<Pici> cc210: #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | cc210
<ubottu> cc210: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<fractal> hi everyone!! I've just upgraded to 10.10 and when booting ubuntu I get the error message "Modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/modules.dep -no such file or directory" I've tried a couple of solutions i found on google, but nothing has worked yet
<cc210> thanks'
<phillyj> anyone help me with importing a key into apt list trusted keys?
<phillyj> I need to install wxWidgets&wxPython but I'm still a linux noob
<phillyj> I'm following the instructions in http://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian
<ActionParsnip> fractal: boot to root recovery mode for the new kernel and run:  depmod -a; reboot
<fractal> Can anyone help me?
<fractal> I'm sure I've already done that
<ActionParsnip> fractal: I just did
<rusty149> sanguisdex: Yes, grsync.
<phillyj> i tried the pkg manager but wasn't sure which packages to get
<fractal> I've tried that, it didnt work for someone else either
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: the top command adds the key
<rtdos> what other limited shells are there besides lshell?
<Myrtti> rsh?
<wyclif> rtdos: limited shells? or just good shells
<sanguisdex> wyclif: what I like about time machine that rcsync does not do is that you dont have to think about it, you dont even have to remeber to run it. as soon as you connect to the network with your timemachine back up on it it just synces the files
<Myrtti> or rbash
<wyclif> rtdos: zsh
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: hmm, the website gave a command using curl and it didn't work for me
<msandoy> sanguisdex: Try backintime, it is in synaptic.
<sanguisdex> ok thanx
<indystorm> oh hey thats a pretty cool system huh? <---noob....!    http://paste.ubuntu.com/549636/
<rusty149> How do I edit bookmark icons? Using AwOken icon set, I have red X for bookmarks in nautilus sidepane and places menu.
<wyclif> sanguisdex: that is true. I don't know if there is a comparable GUI rsync that automagically does that, I only use the command line version
<sanguisdex> wy thats what I do now as well
<ActionParsnip> fractal: may fly: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/modprobe-fatal-could-not-load-lib-modules-modules-dep-335214/
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: use wget instead of curl
<rtdos> limited shells, wyclif
<phillyj> ok, just realized that i didn't have curl installed
<rtdos> like lshell
<sanguisdex> backintime looks great
<Pici> phillyj: If you just need to install the python modules, they are in the repos. Package name: python-wxgtk2.8, that should pull in all the dependencies you need.
<wyclif> rtdos: scponly
<wyclif> rtdos: linux.die.net/man/8/scponly
<BajK> what can I do to run a custom program on X with a selfmade script? i.e. instead of having kdm starting up, I want my own script
<rtdos> thanks.
<BajK> and a minimalistic installation without that KDE stuff although my script depends on some kde things
<BajK> so what do I need to run to start the X server and then run a script that creates windows on it?
<slade991> hi
<phillyj> Pici: thx, thats all i needed
<slade991> i need hep
<fractal> ActionParsnip:  I'm having trouble with those instructions, I dont seem to have the files they're suggesting to use
<andrewax> hi
<vultraz> is anyone here familiar with testdisk?
<nicofs> how can i change the name of my pc/user? (while installing i accidentally gave my pc the name of the user and the user the name of the pc... oO)
<vultraz> i have a question for them
<rusty149> nicfs: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<slade991> my laptop doesn't boot anymore, i got initramfs and i can't mount my harddrive on live cd, it say "device busy" everytime... Can somebody help me please ?
<rusty149> nicofs: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<soreau> BajK: You can either create a session for your DM to load your script or ditch the DM and have your script start x and other programs as well
<vultraz> is anyone here familiar with testdisk?
<vultraz> i have a question for them
<BajK> soreau: that's what i want. start X, launch kde window manager and then run my script. but how? just running X makes a black screen appear and I cannot make anything that needs X do anything "cannot connect to X" or "cannot open display"
<rusty149> vultraz: yes
<wyclif> yaaas
<vultraz> wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> fractal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/694970
<andrewax> vultraz: http://www.gdhpress.com.br/kurumin7/leia/index.php?p=cap4-49
<soreau> BajK: When running programs outside of X, you need to set the DISPLAY environment variable. In most cases, X starts on :0.0
<soreau> BajK: For example, 'export DISPLAY=:0' will set display for the current bash environment
<vultraz> i did a clean boot off of the livecd, tried to run (as root) e2fsck and comes up with the e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open error. and that it looks like jbd2 (kernel process) is holding it up. and i want to use testdisk to recoer data, but cant .
<nicofs> rusty149, i take it, that takes effect after restarting... and how do i change the username now?
<BajK> soreau: thanks thanks thanks :) it works now
<otacon986> msg fradeve ciao
<rusty149> vultraz: run  sudo apt-get install testdisk
<fractal> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, but I've seen that site before, I've tried some of the commands, but I cant really make heads or tails of the data on that page
<rusty149> nicofs: yep, never renamed a user you might need to create a new one and delete the current one but I will research
<lickalott> dumb question....   resolution only shows 800 x 600.  do i just need to update the drivers for my VC?
<nicofs> rusty149, i am very thankfull... i'll just reboot in the meantime
<slade991> my laptop doesn't boot anymore, i got initramfs and i can't mount my harddrive on live cd, it say "device busy" everytime... Can somebody help me please ?
<soreau> BajK: Take note that often, X needs time to load before running dependent programs correctly which can become a problem in a script. You might have to sleep for a few seconds in some areas to have everything load ok
<ActionPa1snip> vultraz: if you run: mount   is it mounted?
<Gup> guys, how can I restart system monitor panel applet? mines frozen.. restarting the panel just made the applet disappear. cant re add it either. rebooting works, but this happens from time to time and it would be good to find the process to kill or something to bring it back
<thomc> Do I need to enable ahci in order to use trim on an ssd?
<vultraz> it says its busy being used by another process or another program
<mr_shed> I'm having problems getting ReadyNAS duo to mount, I'm trying the following comman "...$ mount 192.168.../media /home/user/media" but it keeps coming up with "connection timed out"
<rusty149> nicofs: sudo usermod --login NEW_LOGIN LOGIN && sudo mv /home/LOGIN /home/NEW_LOGIN
<ActionPa1snip> mr_shed: mount needs prefixing with sudo
<indystorm> any ideas guys? I cannot connect via bbssh on my blackberry...  here is the ssh conf file...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549636/
<ubuntu> hey i need help
<ubuntu> anyone?
<rusty149> ubuntu: just ask
<mr_shed> ActionPa1snip, forgot to include that in the example above, but I was using sudo
<soreau> ! help | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mr_shed> I think there's some issues with mounting the Netgear ReadyNAS duo on Ubuntu
<nicofs> rusty149, i take it LOGIN and NEW_LOGIN denote the old and new user name...
<ubuntu> okay, well i've successfully installed ubuntu, and but i cant boot it because of errors ive been getting
<bluezone> There's something that's been bothering me awhile now, on ubuntu 10.10, (and previous versions) when you are downloading something or using torrents for instance, the network will become extremely laggy and slow, pings to google will go up to 1k-2k ms, and any music streams your listening too will need to often pause to buffer... are there any methods of solving this?
<ubuntu> now ive researched these errors so don't tell me to research
<rebekah> Ok. I have a dell studio 1555, running only ubuntu. My built in microphone doesn't work, and no drivers show up in the additional drivers tab. It worked before I installed ubuntu.
<rusty149> ubuntu: can you be more specific. How about a paste
<benhem> hi, hopefully quick question: would like to disable interpolation (filter linear) on scrollwheel zoom
<turbomarcin> Hello there, i have a problem with my notebook's touchpad on 10.10; the horiz sensitivity is much lower than the vertical sensitivity. Is there any way to fix this?
<soreau> bluezone: Might be a network driver issue
<benhem> 10.04, gnome 2.30
<msandoy> ubuntu: How far in the boot process does your computer go?
<ubuntu> i get to the grub bootloader
<rebekah> Help...
<ubuntu> i boot the normal linux boot or whatever
<bluezone> soreau, works for you fine? for instance try using torrents and listening to a random station at di.fm
<Blue1> ActionPa1snip: trying to help vultraz - I had him boot off a livecd, and first theing we did was the e2fsck -- so drive should NOT be mounted.  I don't know testdisk so someone else needs to take over.
<msandoy> ubuntu: Is your setup a dual boot?
<soreau> bluezone: Yes but I probably don't have the same hardware and setup as you
<ubuntu> yes it is... running along side windows 7
<bluezone> rebekah, do lspci and paste it on pastebin please
<ubuntu> im on the livecd right now if that helps
<rebekah> ...? what is lspci
<PeteJH81> exit
<ubuntu> but i always seem to be getting these looping errors, and it ALWAYS takes forever to load into the livecd, or install.
<bluezone> rebekah, lspci in terminal
<Blue1> ActionPa1snip: well actually he's ubuntu right now
<soreau> rebekah: It's a command you run in your terminal
<ubuntu> like status {DRDY ERR} error: {UNC}
<ubuntu> something to do with media error <F>
<ubuntu> thats my cd-rom drive
<rebekah> WALL OF TEXT.
<msandoy> ubuntu: Ok, so it actually works from the cd, but not from the installed version. Did you do a dual install, or WUBI?
<rebekah> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<rebekah> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rebekah> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rebekah> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<FloodBot3> rebekah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebekah> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<ubuntu> but im booting this all from my toshiba usb external HDD
<soreau> ! pastebin | rebekah
<ubottu> rebekah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SudoKing> in the edit connections dialog in gnome, should I use "Device Mac Address" as the router's mac address or my internet card's?
<SudoKing> rebekah: use pastebin
<bluezone> soreau: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ubuntu> msandoy: i've installed the image to a external usb HDD so its all off my usb
<ubuntu> but i get this repeating media error loop <F>
<bluezone> soreau, IMO that should be well supported
<ubuntu> and thats my cd-rom drive
<soreau> bluezone: Does it behave differently if you use hardwire eth0 connection?
<rebekah> It's in the paste.ubuntu.com
<bluezone> soreau, i dunno let me try
<soreau> rebekah: Post the link here
<rebekah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549645/
<ubuntu> wait ill paste the error...
<GeekyAdam> hey all is there a ubuntu netbook chan? #ubuntu-netbook is all but empty
<Nazaryn> Anyone know the quick terminal command to query all processes (process-list) ?
<GeekyAdam> was just wondering if there are any significant performance differences between desktop and netbook edition
<guntbert> !paste | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rumpe1> Naynay, ps axu, top, htop...
<GeekyAdam> Nazaryn: ps aux
<rusty149> vultraz: how far did you get with test disk?
<ActionPa1snip> Nazaryn: ps -ef | less
<Fireblasto> GeekyAdam
<Fireblasto> Not reallt
<Fireblasto> really*
<az_ordog_maga> Nazaryn,  ps -aux |more
<rusty149> vultraz: Can you analyse the disk?
<Fireblasto> Just GUI changes
<soreau> ! intelhda | rebekah
<ubottu> rebekah: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionPa1snip> GeekyAdam: netbook remix needs more ram (ironically)
<rebekah> Thanks!
<soreau> Nazaryn: ps aux
<GeekyAdam> Fireblasto: i read somewhere online that ubuntu netbook runs great with the atom processor, which my netbok is using, but i prefer desktop gui
<Nastya> hi there!
<GeekyAdam> ActionPa1snip: o rly? weird.
<mr_shed> anyone here using Netgear ReadyNAS duo?
<ActionPa1snip> GeekyAdam: truly, I recommend LXDE on netbooks, its light and fast :)
<GeekyAdam> ive run desktop on it, but if netbook runs better i might be willing to use that instead
<GeekyAdam> ActionPa1snip: LXDE? is that a version of ubuntu?
<Fireblasto> GeekyAdam, thats probably true, and I like the desktop gui as well
<ActionPa1snip> GeekyAdam: and due to lightness, works the cpu less, saving power, extending battery life
<mongy> GeekSquid, lubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> GeekyAdam: LXDE is a desktop environment, like gnome
<ubuntu> here you go guys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549647/ thats just a little glimpse of the looping error i always encounter,.
<Nazaryn> How do I kill a process? sudo kill -term XXXX isn't working, the process still appears in ps aux.
<ActionPa1snip> GeekyAdam: if you have ubuntu installed, install lxde, log off and select lxde as the session and log in
<Blue83> Wow
<Blue83> Your name is ubuntu
<Blue83> That's genius!
<guntbert> Nazaryn: XXXX should be the pid
<ActionPa1snip> Nazaryn: killall name    or if you know the PID,   kill PID
<Fireblasto> I installed the netbook version, but it some how changed into the desktop GUI
<ubuntu> ... just the default i got for xchat, i need these error resolved... lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/549647/
<mongy> sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu :)
<ActionPa1snip> Nazaryn: if it refuses to die, use:  kill -9 PID
<nicofs> rusty149, i can't run that command while logged in... i'd have to log in as su - how do i do this... i think this is discouraged, isn't it?
<ActionPa1snip> mongy: package ubuntu doesn't exist  ;)
<GeekyAdam> Nazaryn: use "top" then type "k" (i think) then the pid of the process u want to kill
<Nazaryn> Ooh. Kill -9 worked fantastically.
<mongy> ActionPa1snip, does here :)
<Nazaryn> For some reason, the words "kill -9" sound almost.. arcane.
<kad_> heys!! i need Software for HDD Diagnostics!! is there any ? thx
<rusty149> nicofs: You can if you are a sudo user
<Nazaryn> Where have I heard them before? :[
<ActionPa1snip> !info ubuntu | mongy
<ubottu> mongy: Package ubuntu does not exist in maverick
<Nazaryn> If I say em out loud, can I kill people? :o
<mongy> ActionPa1snip,  user I mean. nevermind bud
<ikonia> kad_: the hard disk vendor normally provides it
<guntbert> Nazaryn: keep to the topic please
<ActionPa1snip> mongy: works for me :)
<GeekyAdam> ActionPa1snip: ill have to try lxde rather than my lovable gnome. if its a huge improvement ill consider it. ive never really had problems with gnome slowing down my netbook, just thought id try netbook edition to see if its a lot faster.
<nicofs> rusty149, no, still complaining... i guess because "sudo -s" runs within that user session...
<rusty149> nicofs: It is discouraged for logging in permanently.
<Nazaryn> Ty everyone for help
<vultraz> im at quick search\
<foonoob> Hello people.
<ubuntu> is anyone taking a look at the link for me? its the looping error i get for any ubuntu distro when i try and run the livecd it eventually works... http://paste.ubuntu.com/549647/
<ActionPa1snip> GeekyAdam: lxde uses a lot less ram, lubuntu is rated to run on systems with 128Mb RAM
<mongy> 10.10 netbook isnt, thanks to unity
<rusty149> nicofs: What does it say?
<kad_> ikonia,  my laptop hdd do small noise !! do u think it's not good or some bad sector? or this is normal ?
<nicofs> rusty149, "USER is loged in!"
<msandoy> ubuntu: It seems like you have some kind of physical damage to your disk. Try to run e2fsck on it from the live cd.
<rethus1> iscompiz gnome and compiz kde the same
<mongy> kad_, what laptop is it
<guntbert> !rootsudo | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Blue83> ubuntu: Is that a IDE HDD that you have there?
<ikonia> kad_: I think that's a hardware issue that you can discuss in ##hardware
<ubuntu> thats my toshiba usb external HDD that i burned the image to
<guntbert> foonoob:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubuntu> but the <F> is my cd-rom drive so i dont know
<foonoob> I have a small problem... I'm installing ubuntu server 10.04 into my mini pc, and it got stuck at end of installing. (Wiping swap space).
<vultraz> rusty149:ive just finished a quick search
<GeekyAdam> ActionPa1snip: im running a gig of ram on this EEEpc
<nicofs> guntbert, thanks, i know what sudo is... it just doesn't help, because i can't login as sudo...
<rusty149> nicofs: OK, Ctrl + Alt + F1.  sudo stop gdm.  sudo usermod --login NEW_LOGIN LOGIN && sudo mv /home/LOGIN /home/NEW_LOGIN
<foonoob> So my question is this: If i reboot this machine now, how much screwd up will the install be?
<GeekyAdam> mongy: 10.10 netbook isn't what?
<rusty149> nicofs: Then,  sudo reboot
<nicofs> rusty149, i started with stopping gdm...
<mongy> GeekSquid, quick.
<rusty149> Then log in as root
<GeekyAdam> mongy: im GeekyAdam, hi.
<nicofs> rusty149, as long as i start by logging in as USER, it won't work...
<GeekyAdam> but thanks
<guntbert> nicofs: it sometimes help to actually read the links -- use sudo -i if you "absolutely must"
<bluezone> There's something that's been bothering me awhile now, on ubuntu 10.10, (and previous versions) when you are downloading something or using torrents for instance, the network will become extremely laggy and slow, pings to google will go up to 1k-2k ms, and any music streams your listening too will need to often pause to buffer... are there any methods of solving this?
<rusty149> nicofs: So login as root instead
<bluezone> soreau, yes it behaves the same way
<mongy> GeekyAdam, sorry, sorry GeekSquid
<guntbert> !root | rusty149
<ubottu> rusty149: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GeekyAdam> mongy: no harm done. ;)
<guntbert> !noroot | rusty149
<ubottu> rusty149: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Ny51bern> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rebekah> I got to here...http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt.
<ubuntu> it's not a bad drive whoever told me it was, as i've ran a check for bad allocations and everything from it.
<rebekah> Minus period.
<rebekah> Studio 1555...
<guntbert> !enter | rebekah
<ubottu> rebekah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> i also still boot, i think it just slows down the process with these annoying errors.
<shcherbak> poor bot
<rusty149> nicofs: OK so have you tried. sudo su -
<GeekyAdam> bye all
<bluezone> There's something that's been bothering me awhile now, on ubuntu 10.10, (and previous versions) when you are downloading something or using torrents for instance, the network will become extremely laggy and slow, pings to google will go up to 1k-2k ms, and any music streams your listening too will need to often pause to buffer... are there any methods of solving this?
<nicofs> rusty149, how do i log in as root...? i think i must, because no matter how hard i try... sudo runs within the USER's session...
<guntbert> rusty149: don't recommend sudo su -, use sudo -i instead
<wrd> guntbert: sudo -s ?
<ubuntu> bluezone: torrents will diminish your connection and slow it down.
<guntbert> nicofs: what is your real goal?
<Blue83> ubuntu: I don't think these are errors, I think the system might be reconfiguring your 320HDD everytime you boot
<zzzed> i followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305248&highlight=ip2600 to install a Canon ip2600 printer in 10.4 32-bit. does anybody know how to install an ip2600 in 64-bit?
<nicofs> guntbert, change my username
<Blue83> ubuntu: It looks as though it's an oddball
<rusty149> guntbert: sorry, what is the difference?
<rebekah> Help?
<bluezone> ubuntu, yes, but it shouldnt stop a music stream, and not only with torrents but also apt-get downloads
<ubuntu> blue83: what should i do then?
<az_ordog_maga> rebekah, yep in priv
<nicofs> guntbert, while installing i accidentally gave my pc the username - and the user the pc name...
<az_ordog_maga> :D
<Blue83> ubuntu: Are you booting from an external HDD?
<ubuntu> yes
<guntbert> rusty149: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  (far down)
<rusty149> nicofs: You could boot from a livecd. Use chroot and run the command
<bluezone> ubuntu, FYI torrents and downloads dont slow down/ buffer up my streams on windows, which means something is wrong ^.^
<Blue83> ubuntu: Don't lol. If it's USB, ou may be getting congestion via USB
<ubuntu> im not booting
<Blue83> ubuntu: I would highly recommend a SATA or IDE drive
<ubuntu> ive installed it to my internal HDD
<nicofs> rusty149, can't i just log in as root for once - while nobody is looking - and promise to never, ever do it again? ^^
<foonoob> guntbert, do you know if it's really bad idea to reboot in middle of installing. I think that this might be the last part, but I dont know how much it will be messed up :P
<ubuntu> but i get these errors on the installation of it or when i try and boot into livecd
<zzzed> i followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305248&highlight=ip2600 to install a Canon ip2600 printer in 10.4 32-bit. does anybody know how to install an ip2600 in 64-bit?
<rusty149> nicofs: Well does sudo -i work for you?
<mongy> guntbert, http://i.imgur.com/Ovqbr.jpg
<ActionPa1snip> zzzed: install ia32-libs and you may be able to force install the deb. This is one reason why 32bit is recommended
<Blue83> ubuntu: Oh ok. That's normal, the system has to use auxilliary means to mount configure and mount your external HDD
<Blue83> ubuntu: You should not bee seeing problems once you're booted up though
<guntbert> nicofs: if you want only to change the name and don't care about the name of the home directory, try sudo usermod <yourUser> -l <newUsername>
<guntbert> mongy: :-))
<guntbert> foonoob: if it goes wrong you can always reinstall ...
<Blue83> ubuntu: The UNC error seems to mean tht the HDD in question may not be in good health, you may want to try with a different one
<rama> hi guys, a quick hint :) i have a live ubuntu distro (minimal non gui) running on a server, that work as a "recovery" module (gently offered by my provider)
<foonoob> Ye, I guess..
<foonoob> Haha
<foonoob> Thanks for the help guntbert... It just finished :D
<rama> since the installation of redhat is pretty hold, i want to switch to ubuntu 10.10, can i do it without a cd, just using this "live" recovery?
<foonoob> It was staying in 21% for at least 1-2 hours
<foonoob> and just right now it jumped
<teson2000_> Sorry for dropped connection, once again, I need help with tunneling on 10.04. Get connection refused...
<guntbert> foonoob: so ... patience pays?
<foonoob> guntbert, I guess... Well I would had more of that, if system was saying to me that it's at least doing something :)
<foonoob> But after googling this thing, I saw that another people had to wait long also
<teson2000> anyone with ubuntu server knowledge.... Need tunneling help...
<ActionPa1snip> teson2000: the vnc factoid has ssh tunnelling advice
<ActionPa1snip> !vnc | teson2000
<ubottu> teson2000: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<guntbert> foonoob: I can see ... during installation you have a working linux already, so you could have tried <alt><left> to look at other virtual consoles...
<teson2000> i dont need vnc. Just tunneling...
<teson2000> i'm on server (terminal)
<WeThePeople> need some assitance creating 10.04.1 .ISO    using ImgBurn
<aimio> Where can i read what is right for the mouse handlers, what the values should be.. i have mouse1 event9 i don't know if that is right or not.
<ActionPa1snip> teson2000: the guide shows how to setup a tunnel (like I said)
<teson2000> That I know. Everything works in 8.04 but not in 10.04...
<ActionPa1snip> teson2000: setup the tunnel as you wish, just dont use the subsequent vnc connection. You can obviously change port numbers
<ActionPa1snip> teson2000: or do you mean so your system acts like a router?
<teson2000> ok, problem: ssh -L port:localhost:port user@host works fine - logging in to system, but...
<teson2000> as i try to reach server through tunnel (launching browser to 127.0.0.1:9090) i get connection refused at server...
<teson2000> auth.log doesn't help me much either.
<teson2000> iptables -L shows nothing strange.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> woei
<bustedup277> Holy-
<bustedup277> Net split.
<bustedup277> :|
<teson2000> wh*?
<teson2000> for details, see http://serverfault.com/questions/217992/failing-to-achive-tunneling-to-fresh-ubuntu-10-04-server
<PleXs> lol
<ubuntu> hmm
<mattyh88> hi, how can i install the perl postgres module? I think i need to find the install-module.pl file first.
<teson2000> http://serverfault.com/questions/217992/failing-to-achive-tunneling-to-fresh-ubuntu-10-04-server
<rusty149> nicofs: It will be easier to create a new user and use that to edit your current one
<nicofs> Maahes, i don't see, how i could possibly mount that device... but i just set my root password and logged in as root, so i guess the problem is solved^^
<BajK> seems this stupid flood bot has some serious poroblems..
<Maahes> mattyh88: I'm going to venture a guess of either: installing the postgres package. or using cpan
<bluezone> wtf
<KM0201> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mattyh88> Maahes: postgres is installed
<Maahes> I suspect cpan is the answer.
<mattyh88> Maahes: the install-module.pl file should be in ther?
<Maahes> mattyh88: browse it online, it has almost everything perl related there
<jeyanthan> What is the best way to get an equalizer in Ubuntu?
<Fopp> Hello everyone, my laptop running Ubuntu 10.10 refuses to play DVDs. It used to before I updated to that version, but now, when I put a DVD in, it just whirrs and does nothing. I cannot play even when I open the DVD in various playback programs.
<Maahes> jeyanthan: probably by running #ubuntustudio
<guampa> jeyanthan: a system wide eq? google for ladspa +pulseaudio +equalizer
<Maahes> Fopp: did you install the medibuntu packages?
<ActionPa1snip> jeyanthan: there is no best anything
<bluezone> Fopp, what dvd are you trying to run
<ActionPa1snip> jeyanthan: here is one way: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<Fopp> Maahes: I think so, how can I check.
<milamber> teson2000: check the port: nmap -p9090 127.0.0.1
<Fopp> And the DVD in question is a usual DVD video; to be exact it's of Carl Sagan.
<WeThePeople> does ubuntu have a website for explaining how to create a ISO from the 10.04.1 file?
<nicofs> rusty149, thanks for your help... all well now^^
<Maahes> Fopp: did you add the medibuntu repos to your repos? you can check that out in the repositories section of synaptic
<teson2000> @milamber, thanks
<Fopp> Maahes, I am checking now.
<f10d0r> WeThePeople, just go to ubuntu download site
<KM0201> you really don't need medibuntu to enable dvd playback
<ActionPa1snip> WeThePeople: what 'file' are you meaning?
<rusty149> How do I edit bookmark icons? Using AwOken icon set. I have red X for bookmarks in nautilus sidepane and places menu.
<KM0201> !dvd | Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionPa1snip> rusty149: if you use a different theme, is it ok?
<rusty149> ActionPa1snip: no
<thingfish> how do I change boot order in 10.10?  /boot/grub/menu.1st seems to not be there.
<Fopp> Maahes: I don't think that rep is added! Should I start there?
<KM0201> Fopp: you don't need it.. see this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Maahes> KM0201: I know, but that only applies in the U.S. and I can still tell people why their DVD's aren't working, and its not like the medibuntu repos aren't known by everybody
<teson2000> @milamber, > 9090/tcp filtered zeus-admin. What's zeus-admin?
<ActionPa1snip> thingfish: grub2 uses config files, it also uses a different config file from grb legacy and it is generated. I suggest you read the grub2 doc
<ActionPa1snip> !grub2 | thingfish
<ubottu> thingfish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fopp> ah, hello KM0201: I have tried that page, but it didn't work. Sorry =(
<KM0201> Maahes: but its not necessary... whether you're in the US or not.
<KM0201> Fopp: then you did somethng wrong.
<thingfish> thanks ActionPa1snip
<guntbert> WeThePeople: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Fopp> KM: Par for the course.
<KM0201> !medibuntu | Fopp
<ubottu> Fopp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fopp> Thank you KM and Maahe: I will try this.
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, the ubuntu 10.04.1 file, so i can create a iso to boot with...how do i turn it into a iso
<jeyanthan> Thanks all ppl, it works..  Is there any way to enable surround sound in my 5.1 ?
<Zyxzezix> Why is everybody d/cing?
<teson2000> I'm out.
<rusty149> How do I edit bookmark icons? Using AwOken icon set. I have red X for bookmarks in nautilus sidepane and places menu.
<denile> Zyxzezix, netsplit
<ActionPa1snip> rusty149: so the bookmarks in nautilus have no icons?
<sammysosa1234> hi guys. I have a question about the ubuntu desktop. Is there a way to make the icons snap to a grid just like they do in windows xp? The "keep aligned" option doesn't seem to do anything for me.
<rusty149> ActionPa1snip: They have a large red X for each entry
<cmang> hello.  retarded question: even after maing an inittab file and with runlevel 2 as the deafult, why are my /etc/rc2.d/S* scripts not running at startup?
<Fopp> KM0201 and Maahe: Hello again. Despite installing that rep, My dvd does not play. I have however tried opening it in VLC media player, and got this short error message:
<Fopp> Playback failure:
<Fopp> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<Fopp> Your input can't be opened:
<Fopp> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<Fopp> Oops, sorry for the slight flood.
<KM0201> Fopp: not only do you have to add the repo, you have to install libdvdcss2, did you do that?
<sammysosa1234> Is there anything that can be done for vertical alignment of icons in ubuntu desktop?
<ActionPa1snip> rusty149: if you restart nautilus, is it ok?
<Fopp> Yes KM. I have installed that.
<KM0201> Fopp: my first thought is a problem with either the disk, or the drive.
<ActionPa1snip> rusty149: may help: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n6p.htm
<rusty149> ActionPa1snip: No, the red X's are in the places menu but nautilus shows a single white page like a document
<Fopp> Ok KM, I am begining to think that too.
<sammysosa1234> Can anyone help me?
<rusty149> ActionPa1snip: ThaNKS
<Guest22213> I am trying to run a headless server. I am unable to ssh into the into the box bc when it boots up it is asking for a user to login even though I don't have a monitor, keyboard or mouse plugged in. How can I get the box to boot without the gui so that I am able to reboot the box without any monitor and keyboard?
<sammysosa1234> Is there anything that can be done for vertical alignment of icons in ubuntu desktop?
<NixGeek> Guest22213, go to system>administration> usedrs and groups and click on change beside password and select don't ask on login
<aimio> my synPS2/touchpad-synaptics is being picked up in lsmod, and when looking in xlog, but the key mappings are not right, at least i don't think that they are, also i don
<mrchan> helloworld. test message
<ActionPa1snip> !test | mrchan
<cmang> I have these scrips in /etc/init.d/ and symlinked to /etc/rc2.d/S80file, rc3.d, etc. They run fine from the command line.  But, I'm guessing with Ubuntu's init change, this box won't run them on bootup.  not sure why, according to what I've read "upstart" is supposed to honor those.
<ubottu> mrchan: Failed!
<aimio> how would i go about, changing the key mappings to the right one.
<sammysosa1234> Is there anything that can be done for vertical alignment of icons in ubuntu desktop?
<Guest22213> Thank you NixGeek
<NixGeek> Gues22213: You're welcome, glad to help
<aimio> wow wtf
<bluezone> :)
<ActionPa1snip> Guest22213: openssh-server runs before the prompt shows so the local machine being logged in shuldn't affect that. Did you install openssh-server on the OS?
<NixGeek> WT
<sammysosa1234> can someone help me please?
<guntbert> !repeat | sammysosa1234
<ubottu> sammysosa1234: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aimio> sammysosa1234, tell us the problem no need to ask.
<sammysosa1234> Is there anything that can be done for vertical alignment of icons in ubuntu desktop?
<sammysosa1234> Surely someone here knows a way?
<NixGeek> sammysosa1234: do not repeat questions, let them set for awhile
<nicofs> I can't play DVDs... Parole Media Player returns "Could not read from resource." what shall i do?
<b1tsh1ft> Try gnome mplayer or movie box.
<Fopp> Welcome to the "I can't get DVDs to work" club, nicofs
<frogzkatt> i can join too :(
<nicofs> but it did work some installations ago...
<nicofs> last time i had such a problem i solved it with something like "libdvdcss" but i'm not shure, that's the name - and i couldn't find it in the repos...
<aimio> sammysosa1234, you could use, auto arrange.
<frogzkatt> i tried those libs
<frogzkatt> but it doesnt work
<mrgalerien> Hi guys, I have a problem with my video players (vlc, mplayer....) I can't see the picture if I open flv files, only sound... anyone can help me with that ?
<aimio> mrgalerien, probobly codec problem.
<aimio> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionPa1snip> mrgalerien: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<frogzkatt> i did
<mrgalerien> ActionPa1snip, I belive I did, let me check that
<sammysosa1234> aimio, How do i get to the auto arrange option? All i see is "keep aligned" and that only works for horizontal alignment but not vertical
<cmang> hrm. I just tried placing the init scripts in /etc/rc.local.  that didn't work, either.  wtf, upstart.
<mrgalerien> ActionPa1snip, yes, installed
<nit-wit> mrgalerien, try vlc
<mrgalerien> nit-wit, vlc, mplayer, same result
<aimio> sammysosa1234, Try: Right Click -> Clean up by name
<nit-wit> mrgalerien, is this flv on a disc
<mrgalerien> nit-wit, yes, stuff I download form youtube & co
<aimio> sammysosa1234, "keep aligned" works good vertical for me.
<nit-wit> mrgalerien, you can see them on youtube though are you sure it has downloaded correctly how are you grabbing them
<mrgalerien> nit-wit, cp /tmp/Flash* $HOME/Video
<DasEi> did somebody experience problems with pidgin ? mine won't connect
<mrgalerien> nit-wit, and I can open them on windows
<nit-wit> mrgalerien, if your using FF try video downloadhelper addon
<ActionPa1snip> DasEi: which version and what protocol are you connecting with?
<mrgalerien> nit-wit, that's not the point, I'm sure my files are not corrupt or anything like that, and I have restricted codecs...
<DasEi> ActionPa1snip: the developer one, standard proto, but I just checked syslog, and I tampered with the plugins, second
<zzzed> i followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305248&highlight=ip2600 to install a Canon ip2600 printer in 10.4 32-bit. does anybody know how to install an ip2600 in 64-bit?
<nit-wit> mrgalerien, the vido add on is realy cool you can set it to down load then move to the next thing without waiting to see the whole thang
<ejv> likely very similar process zzzed
<mrgalerien> nit-wit, I use chromium anyway ^^
<ActionPa1snip> DasEi: there is no standard proto, are you using msn, yahoo, icq?
<jimcooncat> how to tell if I'm running grub or grub2? Default 10.10 install.
<NixGeek> mrgalerien, try doing sudo apt-get install swfdec-gnome
<ActionPa1snip> jimcooncat: default maverick uses grub2
<zzzed> ejv, Canon only provides debs (or rpms), when i try to install the debs, it says invalid architecture. there is no source to compile, i was hoping that multi-lib support would allow thises debs to work
<mrgalerien> NixGeek, ok
<Matte11111> hey guys, kwin crashed on me and now i cant log in when kde is loaded
<Matte11111> only in command line
<Matte11111> any ideas?
<jimcooncat> ActionPa1snip, thanks, I need to lock it under a password
<ActionPa1snip> jimcooncat: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-setup-boot-password-for-grub2-entries
<indystorm> Hey guys I found out my problem with ssh--- I am using dyndns.org to access, it will not access through this, but it will connect through the ip directly.... any work arounds for getting my ssh client working on blackberry using sshbb??
<ActionPa1snip> indystorm: if you pingt the name, does it resolve to the right IP?
<frogzkatt> oh cool, my dvd works \o/
<jimcooncat> Oh, ActionPa1snip, you my hero!
<ActionPa1snip> jimcooncat: just used bing and found that
<okapi> anyone knows how to fix a broken synaptic on ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionPa1snip> okapi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<juniour> hi
<dougl> What is the proceedure to enable 'mouse trails' in ubuntu 10.10/compiz config?
<DasEi> ActionPa1snip: can't find it right now, it's 2.6.6 from the developer repo, but I changed some things, so if I'm not the 10th today, I will have to look myself
<mrgalerien> NixGeek, done, and I still can't see anything, just black screen with sound
<okapi> ActionPalsnip: the apt-get work fine... But synaptics and update-manager doesn't..
<indystorm> well I'm connected to the client now... I don't have ping on my bb
<geoff4376> Good evening, everyone.
<ActionPa1snip> DasEi: the pidgin developers ppa has 2.7.7
<ActionPa1snip> okapi: ok what happens when you try it
<geoff4376> I require some assistance in setting my screen resolution.
<m1r> hello
<gsfai> hello m1r
<mrchan> Algún hispanohablante en la sala?
<mrgalerien> geoff4376, what kind of GPU are you using ?
<geoff4376> the options do not show up under the preferences or system menus
<guntbert> !es | mrchan
<ubottu> mrchan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NixGeek> !ask | geoff4376
<ubottu> geoff4376: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geoff4376> I have a dell optiplex gx260
<geoff4376> sorry, first time on IRC here
<gsfai> geoff4376: Preferences -> Monitors
<okapi> ActionPalsnip: apt-get works fine.. but the Gui (synaptic mananager) would not start and update-manager is outdated by 53 days and would not update
<m1r> ubuntu 10.04 sound problem, sound card gone from system: 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10).  can i reactivate it without restart each time ?
<ActionPa1snip> okapi: ok so yu click the app and it doesn't load, or does it load for a bit then crash...details!
<geoff4376> gsfai: only 1024x768 shows up.  I had the resolution set higher before I upgraded...
<Toxicsgz> HNY all. Will ubuntu give me a comprehensive spec list of what is exactley in my box?
<mrgalerien> geoff4376, Nvidia, Intel, ATI ? ...
<ActionPa1snip> geoff4376: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<gsfai> geoff4376: Maybe the propriatery driver got lost? System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<geoff4376> stock dell optiplex gx260, I honestly don't know
<gsfai> okapi: May i PM you?
<ActionPa1snip> geoff4376: the comamnd I gave will TELL you
<fractal> ubuntu
<gsfai> epic fail :(
<mrgalerien> what was that ?
<geoff4376> ActionPa1snip: output:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<gsfai> netsplit -- ignore it
<denile> gsfai, did you ever resolve that problem with the busy filesystem?
<mrgalerien> geoff4376, sorry, I could have helped you with ATI or Nvidia, but intel.... nop ^
<gsfai> denile: yes :D sacarlson figured it out, it was a kernel problem, i booted with another live usb, and ta-dah :D
<denile> gsfai, ah nice that was buggin me
<geoff4376> gsfai: additional drivers screen said that no propriatary drivers were installed :(
<jimcooncat> anyone a fan of startupmanager? I'd like to use it to modify grub2.
<juniour> geoff4376 wt the pob u r facing
<gsfai> i wonder why floodbot2 gets k-lined :o
<jimcooncat> just wanted to know if startupmanager was good quality software, don't want to kill my machine tonight
<guntbert> !u | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ActionPa1snip> geoff4376: http://kagashe.blogspot.com/2009/11/running-ubuntu-karmic-on-intel.html
<quebecois> hi
<quebecois> I'm searching for a minecraft-like game.. It is a game in which we are an astronaut.
<Guest22213> Hey NixGeek, Its still asking me for a password when I boot up.
<arooni-mobile> is there an offline way to edit google docs on ubuntu?
<quebecois> please.. Can someone help me
<quebecois> ?
<itam> @arooni-mobile: no.
<itam> google stopped supporting gears with google docs
<arooni-mobile> itam, thoughts on this: http://doctormo.org/2010/07/20/google-doc-mount/
<geoff4376> ActionPa1snip: well at least now I know that my problems could be worse.  My issue is that I can't set my resolution beyond 1024 x 768.  Everything is huge and looks terrible!
<Guest22213> Did you catch that NixGeek?
<itam> oh yeah, I thought about the official way ;)
<itam> like this: http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=176376
<NixGeek> guest22213, yes I did, my computer bings when theres a message with my name in it.  I'm looking at some solutions, give me a minute.
<pckbost> msg
<Guest22213> Ok, thanks.
<KM0201> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<KM0201> :)
<shadowhywind_1> hay all, I have dual monitors setup as Seperate X sessions, Is there a way to run a script on a specific session only on login?
<sev8> hi, I have a problem that I haven't been able to find an answer to rgarding my new Lucid server installation
<DasEi> sev8: that is ?
<sev8> I have this problem when I try to mount my RAID1 array at boot time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206129/comments/27
<juniour> i have given commad to shutdown how to abort that job
<sev8> i'm typing ;)
<NixGeek> go to system> administration > lonin screen, unlock it, and choose the login as user automatically.  You can uncheck to give time to others to log in also.
<sev8> if I set noauto in the /etc/fstab for the RAID array, then the server initialises successfully
<Guest22213> NixGeek, Ok I will give that a try now.
<juniour> i have given commad to shutdown how to abort that job
<sev8> I'm looking for an alternate way to mount my RAID array at boot time, but later in the process and was thinking about putting it in the /etc/rc3.d ... is this a terrible idea?
<NixGeek> Guest22213, tell me if it works.
<Guest22213> ok
<sev8> any help is appreciated
<juniour> help me
<juniour> ?
<juniour> i have given commad to shutdown how to abort that job
<shadowhywind_1> shutdown -a
<juniour> k
<ActionPa1snip> juniour: sudo shutdown -c
<Guest68868> hello
<ActionPa1snip> shadowhywind_1:    -a     Use /etc/shutdown.allow.
<Guest68868> does annyone have vinagre experience
<Guest68868> ?
<shadowhywind_1> doh!! I'm sorry, I have been working on windows boxes all day
<NixGeek> Is there any way to, on clicking an irc users nick in konversation, have it be copied to the message bar with a comma after it?
<iostream> NixGeek: type "ios" and hit TAB
<NixGeek> iostream: thank you, that will help alot.  I tend to answer people alot
<iostream> if you're a nix geek you should've already known this
<Guest22213> NixGeek, It does login now BUT it asks for the keyring password which is causing me to be unable to ssh into the box until that is entered. Any ideas?
<cmang> any reason why /etc/rc.local and /etc/rc?.d/* are not being honored by my ubuntu system?  I read about this upstart, tried making service files for it.. nothing.
<NixGeek> Guest22213: do you keep any keys on the keyring?
<NixGeek> g
<DasEi_> sev8, how did you setup the mirror ?
<Guest22213> NixGeek, I have only set up an admin account with a password. That is the only password i have set up. I am not exactly sure about any keys
<nenota> Olaaa
<nenota> olaa diabloo
<bcrawl1> hi
<sev8> DasEi_: I followed the Linux RAID Wiki.  Something along the lines of mdadm -C /dev/md0 --num-devices 2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 --num-spares 0
<sev8> not the exact parameter names, but you get the idea
<pckbost> exit
<r00t4rd3d> anyone have a nvidia card and after updating you ubuntu splash screen when to kinda like text mode ?
<NixGeek> Guest22213: then you probably don't, either way, it shouldn't matter.  go to Applications> Accessories> passwords and encryption keys and then edit> preferences then highlist the login - automaticaly unlocked when user logs in entry and then click change unlock password,  type in your login password for old password and leave the new password fields blank.  click change and then click use unsafe storage.  I hg2g
<bcrawl1> can I get auto completion feature like bash when I am SSHing to another machines folder? Any scripts?
<DasEi_> sev8, yes, and then crypted it ?
<Guest22213> ok NixGeek, Thanks for your help
<sev8> DasEi_: no, it's unencrypted
<Diverdude> How do i play a wav file from commandline?
<ActionPa1snip> Diverdude: aplay filename.wav  or mplayer filename.wav
<DasEi_> ActionPa1snip, good hint with the version, wrong line commented in sources too, was libgadu, will save later
<ActionPa1snip> Diverdude: vlc-nox filename.wav   will also do it
<ActionPa1snip> DasEi_: np bro, glad you are nearnig the gold
<DasEi_> Diverdude, vlc Blah.wav  , vlc-nox if no gui wanted
<itam> bcrawl1: you should have autocompletion - if you're logging to bash (not sh)
<ProjektGhost> Hi, I'm having an issue ever since I ran updates. My problem is that every time I start up, instead of loading xvesa, I'm stuck in tty1 login.
<aimio> anyone know how to add buttons to /xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ActionPa1snip> shortcuts | aimio
<ActionPa1snip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Diverdude> ActionPa1snip, aplay: test_wavefile:807: can't play WAVE-file format 0x0055 which is not PCM or FLOAT encoded
<ActionPa1snip> Diverdude: gah
<pckbost> exit
<pckbost> exit
<sev8> DasEi_: only my home dirs are encrypted, but the RAID array is created using different physical disks and mounted at /mnt/raid
<ActionPa1snip> Diverdude: mlpayer then, it's the daddy
<DasEi_> sev8, shall be seen as md0
<Diverdude> ActionPa1snip, hmmm there is no mplayer
<aimio> ActionPa1snip, not keyboard, my mousepad right click is not being mapped out. (SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad).
<DasEi_> sev8, so system won't boot with the message from the buglist ?
<ActionPa1snip> aimio: you may need an xorg.conf file to define it
<sev8> DasEi_: yes, md0 and the system won't boot
<aimio> ActionPa1snip, you generate one by doing evtest ?..
<sev8> DasEi_: The FATAL message, not the WARNING message
<DasEi_> sev8, how does the boot behave ?
<ActionPa1snip> Diverdude: aplay should be able to play wav according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<elliott> Hi, does anyone have any idea about my MacBook Air related question at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658418?
<ActionPa1snip> aimio: you may need to hunt the web to find sample files
<Diverdude> ActionPa1snip, i have installed mplayer...it works nicely....is there a way to make it repeat the file?
<aimio> ActionPa1snip, kk thx.
<ActionPa1snip> aimio: you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to get write access
<nsd_> I need to change my console (i.e., Ctrl+Alt+F1) resolution to something that will work with NTSC, I guess 640x480. I edited /etc/grub.d/10_linux and changed the block of code that wrote "set gfxmode" to write "set gfxmode=keep" and uncommented the line that set GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub, and ran sudo update-grub but to no avail. Any ideas, anyone?
<aimio> ActionPa1snip, yeah that i know.
<aimio> i'm just not sure how the line for my right click should look like :S
<ActionPa1snip> Diverdude: i believe repeat is default
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. Does anyone know how I can find duplicate files in a directory and replace them with hard links?
<ActionPa1snip> aimio: if its a laptop, you could check www.linux-laptop.net
<aimio> ActionPa1snip, yeah i'm there right now :D
<sev8> DasEi_: ah, I can't remember so well anymore.  The last time I saw it was 2 or 3 days ago, as after that I set noauto.  I think that after the BIOS screen the ssytem says that it's mounting disks then gives the FATAL error
<DasEi_> Rigorm0rtis, fdupes lets you find : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647883
<sev8> The error is shown before I now see "AppArmor: AppArmor initialized"
#ubuntu 2011-12-26
<mongy> bfrazier_,  cd the folder containing the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folders.  then mkisofs -dvd-video -o ~/test.iso .
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: why did you do that...?
<bfrazier_> mongy, arrrghhh ...here's the website I used: http://www.ehow.com/how_5772256_convert-avi-dvd-linux.html#ixzz1hX3r1jWk
<mongy> bfrazier_, one word.  devede
<sebashtian> ehow is horrible
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...I used devede but it keeps saying my device isn't mounted
<theSlow1> Hey every, I installed Ubuntu and accidentally broke grub by formatting the drive where grub was installed
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: wow.  ehow is awful.
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, ....I thought that was useful
<sebashtian> theSlow1 try using supergrubdisk
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: complex guides like that require you to understand what each command is doing.  it's awful they try to condense it into that, as if it will work for everyone.
<mongy> bfrazier_, I thought you wanted to make a dvd from an avi... which is what devede can do
<theSlow1> sebashtian, I would much rather avoid that, I used it some time back and it was useless
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, ...well I understand a lot but the devil is in the details
<NeedHelp> Hello, anyone know Netbeans?
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: devede is great, i would try it.
<arrrghhh> NeedHelp: this is for ubuntu help.  not sure what channel to even direct you to.
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, ...well I have tried deveede
<paulsomebody> metaspike: Hey, I have recovered my 'sudoers'. :) Though you should know.
<sebashtian> NeedHelp yes why
<NeedHelp> arrrghhh: I use netbeans for ubuntu...
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: how did it fail?
<arrrghhh> NeedHelp: o?  sorry.
<arrrghhh> i use gcc and... a text editor.
<NeedHelp> sebashtian: alt-gr button doesnt work anymore suddenly, so I cant type characters like $, {, } etc. They work fine here as you see
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, deveede results in "conversion failed it seems a bug of mencoder"....
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: hum. honestly linux has always been weak in this department.
<arrrghhh> bfrazier_: not that it's impossible, just not "simple".
<Arcademan> Hiz, Is there a way to make pidgen hidden on close every time rather than quitting it?
<yabai> arrrghhh: really?
<bfrazier_> arrrghhh, yup, I'm beginning to realize that
<sebashtian> so they only don't work in netbeans NeedHelp
<arrrghhh> yabai: yes, realy.
<arrrghhh> really*
<yabai> arrrghhh: it has very little to do with linux - more to do with proprietary systems
<mongy> bfrazier_, I use devede quite regularly to put 3 or 4 avi to a dvd.
<NeedHelp> sebashtian: yes, if I press AltGr+4, I should get a dollar sign like $, but in NetBeans, 4 appears
<arrrghhh> yabai: ok... so linux doesn't work well with proprietary systems?  does that make you feel better?
<sebashtian> NeedHelp by "altg" od you mean shift?
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...do you want me to remove devede and compile from source...I'm at a loss with that error message
<Arcademan> Hiz, Is there a way to make pidgen hidden on close every time rather than quitting it guys?
<Kiten> sebashtian, alt is sometimes referred to as alt-gr
<arrrghhh> Kiten: but who hits alt to get a $?  :P
<metaspike> paulsomebody im glad to hear that. you might want to activate the root acc so you can use the traditional "su" as well
<xangua> Arcademan: you can install pidgin-libnotify to integrate it to the message indicator (envelope)
<NeedHelp> sebashtian: not shift, but the Alt-button just right for Space-button, the one you need in combination with the number button at the top of the keyb to enter special characters like ¦@£$½¥{[]} etc
<xangua> Arcademan: after install it you need to start pidgin again and enable the libnotify plugin on it's preferences
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I read it it not very good idea from the point of view of security.
<mongy> bfrazier_, might be something to do with codecs or the installed version of mencoder.. have you medibuntu enabled?
<scampbell70> hello all I have a question I have a 2 terabyte hd formated in ntfs that has 995gig of data on it that I am trying to copy off to another drive so I can reformat it in ext4 but it keeps locking up my ubuntu box is there any way to do it besides a few files at a time
<arrrghhh> paulsomebody: yea that's usually not a good idea.
<bfrazier_> mongy, what is mediabutu ?
<Kiten> arrrghhh, yeah thats true
<Kiten> arrrghhh, prolly someone with a efffed up keyboard
<paulsomebody> arrrghhh: Yes, I know.
<arrrghhh> paulsomebody: good ;)
<mongy> bfrazier_,  sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list &&
<mongy> sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arrrghhh> lol
<Kiten> worst case scenario use unicode
<metaspike> paulsomebody, depends how you use it, it doesnt matter with sudo working you can "sudo su" to get the root account if you like
<Arcademan> Ok so xangua that runs no matter if its closed then :) once enabled and configured?
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I am sure that there is probably a way to use everything safely, including this command. I just do not see why I should do it.
<mongy> bfrazier_,  I use that version.. the non free version.
<sebashtian> NeedHelp aah i see yeah i have no idea how to fix that :p it sounds like somehting to do with either java or your keyboard settings , but you probaly already knew that
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...I honestly think it has something to do with vbox not recognzing that my dvd is installed...how would I troubleshoot that?
<metaspike> paulsomebody, of course. when running a lot of administrative tasks, it's really just a way to avoid typing "sudo" all the time :)
<mongy> bfrazier_, devede doesnt burn, just makes an iso
<sebashtian> does anyone know how to fix a cd drive that stopped working, it will still eject and spin and stuff but ubuntu doesn't recognize when ever i insert anything in it
<paulsomebody> metaspike: I imagine it is. :) I just do not do a lot of administrative work.
<mongy> bfrazier_, an iso is easier to burn than an audio_ts and video_ts folder.
<dr_willis> scampbell70:  check out 'ddrescue'  to image that flakey drive to a image on a second drive.  then recover the files needed. I would imagine its the hard drive failing thats causeing issues. check dmesg  for any info. You may not want to trust that 2Tb hd.
<bfrazier_> mongy, ....how do I make an iso using deveede?
<mongy> bfrazier_, it's all there in the options.
<metaspike> scampbell70, you might get more success with "testdisk", you might want to run chkdsk /f /x from windoze to check it also.
<sebashtian> bfrazier_ did you already try brasero? thats relatevly easy
<scampbell70> ok dr_willis thank you
<bfrazier_> sebashtian, ...haven't tried brasero
<sebashtian> well i think its the most straight forward
<scampbell70> the 2t disk is only a few months old but I have riped all my dvds to mkv and all my cds to mp3 and they are on that drive but I am moving from windows to ubuntu full time and want to do away with ntfs
<mongy> bfrazier_, if you are trying to put an avi to a dvd compatible disc, then brasero wont
<metaspike> bfrazier_, you can make an iso like so - mkisofs -o myiso.iso mydir/   -
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...well, how do I make an .iso of the .avi then?
<dr_willis> scampbell70:  dmesg command may give a clue why  its crashign the whold system. Only thing i can think of that would do that. would be weird hard drive failures.
<scampbell70> but if I select all my video files like 500g after x amount of time the transfer stops then the whole machine locks and I have to do a hard reboot but if I select like 10-20gig at a time i does transfer but it will take forever to do 1t 10gig at a time lol
<metaspike> bfrazier, like i said, try dvdauthor
<dr_willis> bfrazier_:  you convert a video  and generate a dvd iso image with the converted video.  I use 'devede' for that soft of task.
<bfrazier_> metaspike, ...hey the following commands seems to have worked: mkisofs -o myiso.sio .
<skraps> cpanel boycott: http://tinyurl.com/6nhsf69
<scampbell70> thank you Ill give those a try and see how it goes
<dr_willis> scampbell70:  ive backed up 3tb usb to 3tb usb...  :) THAT takes time...
<metaspike> burn with wodim... wodim -sao myiso.iso ...
<mongy> bfrazier_, it's a simple enough gui.  run devede,  choose make dvd.   new window comes up, press 'add' under the Files window, add your avi,  check the properties, and go.
<sebashtian> skraps did you just make that page?
<dr_willis> If you dont like how Devede works.. :) you can change it.. its all written in python.  :)
<mongy> bfrazier_, it will make an iso in the ~/movie folder
<scampbell70> lol I bet, I might just have to do it a little at a time but I am backing up to usb so once I format the drive I got to put them all back again lol
<metaspike> yeah, devede sounds like a good 'un
<sebashtian> lol why do they like will smith? that lost all of their legitimacy
<metaspike> scampbell70,   so... cp -rf /olddrive /newdrive . doesn't work? what's the error?
<totem> dr_willis, merry x-mas
<metaspike> it just crashes?! that's... wrong... :/
<scampbell70> I havent tried the cp command yet cause the usb drive is also ntfs and has about 200g of stuff on it and I didnt know if I could do /cp from ntfs to ntfs usb on a drive with data already on it
<maum> can I make install ubuntu image which is currently installed(it is including custom program) I am asking about how to back up current ubuntu.
<scampbell70> Im still learning all the ins and outs of ubuntu I am in no way a master yet
<linxeh> is there a recommended RADIUS server to use on ubuntu ?
<mongy> maum,  personally, a full disk image I use clonezilla.  an installable custom iso to install from cd/usb I use relinux
<bfrazier_> hold on.. I'm trying it but wife needed something
<linxeh> scampbell70: clonezilla, or dd.
<maum> mongy: relinux? is that new utility? or clonezilla?
<totem> bfrazier_, :D
<mongy> maum, not so easy to use tbh.  but does the job.
<scampbell70> cool Ill look them up linxeh
<maum> mongy: Is there a easist way?
<metaspike> scampbell70, fair enough... lets say that you are copying from usb0 to usb1 ... mkdir /media/usb1/backup/ && cp -rfv /media/usb0 /media/usb1/backup ... make a dir under usb1 called backup, force recursive copy with verbosity to that drive of the contents from usb0
<mongy> maum,  a ghost like backup, grab clonezilla, burn it, boot it, and use it.
<metaspike> otherwise i use a dual plane program called "worker". either there's a problem with the filesystem, or the method your using to copy simply cant handle it.
<scampbell70> thanks meta Ill give that a shot right now
<scampbell70> is ext4 the best filesystem to use once I am ready to format?
<mongy> maum, just make sure where you are saving the image to has enough space and is fat32 or ntfs or ext..  clonezilla by default will split the images to 2gb so fat32 won't be an issue.
<dr_willis> scampbell70:  for most uses - yes.
<scampbell70> ok thanks
<metaspike> i still prefer ext3
<scampbell70> its just going to hold my music and movie and server the on my home network
 * dr_willis waits for ext8
<AFD> if I wanted the Asus UX31 / UX21 for the looks+spec+portability but was put off by the niggly list of tweaks necessary to have it working (I'm not even sure anyone has it 100% yet) what would you recommend instead?
<dr_willis> ext3 or 4 will be fine for your needs scampbell70
 * LnxMen may extxD ? ;d
<scampbell70> dr_willis thanks
<maum> mongy: ok, I see
<mongy> maum,  well fat16 either.
<mongy> maum, but that's a 2gb limit all on its own
<maum> really?
<maum> what is the unlimited tool?
<bfrazier_> what's the difference between an .iso file and other file systems?
<mongy> maum, do you know where you are saving the images to?
<maum> by which tool?
<maum> clonezilla?
<mongy> maum, yes
<dr_willis> bfrazier_:  an .iso file is normally an iso9660 filesystem cd or dvd image.  (could use the udf filesystem also i guess)
<maum> mongy, I don't have an experence with that
<metaspike> bfrazier_, wikipedia has a great article of the International Standard Organisation's filesystem :)
<mongy> maum, do you have a place to save the images to
<mongy> maum, it can't be the same as the partitions you are imaging.
<maum> yes I have
<mongy> maum, do you know the sdX id ?
<maum> where can I check it/>?? I don't know yet
<mongy> maum, is it mounted now?
<enotz> I have a number of systems which I believed were all the same - yet one of them seems to have the number of colors set smaller and so images look a little "paint by numbers" - how do I change this in 10.4
<maum> mongy: I don't install clonezilla yet
<mongy> maum, you dont intall it, it's a cd or usb you boot into
<metaspike> AFD, you can find out about linux compatibility here: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<AFD> metaspike: thanks. but I would prefer to hear what people's current dream ubuntu laptops are that don't involve masses of tweaking
<mongy> maum, I'm just saying, do you know which device you want to use to put the images onto?  sudo fdisk -l  for example.  you will have to choose this when you boot clonezilla
<metaspike> enotz, like a video display problem? limited bpp ?
<metaspike> AFD I've heard good things about the Asus Aspire.
<AFD> metaspike: different form/spec/looks though...
<AFD> metaspike: Ideally I'm wanting 11"-13" high spec and light - basically an Ultrbook
<maum> mongy: yes I know I installed ubuntu on D: and windows on C: I want to back up both of them. Is there a guide for this?
<metaspike> AFD. i think it depends alot on the hardware compatibily, intel and nvidia is likely to work great, because it suggests that the controllers and video ouputs are almost definately supported.
<mongy> maum, is ubuntu installed on a real partition and not using wubi?
<cmdrtaco_> how can i test the speed of various dns servers
<mongy> maum,  it's pretty easy.  boot clonezilla, choose the /dev/ partition you wanna save the image to, choose savedisk, and beginner defaults will do the rest.
<AFD> metaspike: well.... I understand where you're coming from but when I got the Asus 1215n the Ion2 had zero support and that hasn't changed in 18months. Now I'm convinced going straight up Intel GPU is the way to go
<enotz> metaspike: bpp? - looks like 8 bits of color
<AFD> metaspike: unfortunately it doesn't seem like the GPU is the major issue with the ux21 / ux31 - it's the trackpad, usb-to-ethernet adapter, wifi etc etc
<metaspike> mongy, if you follow the instructions on the clonezilla live disk and back them (preferentially to a third disk) it is an easy way to go about it.
<maum> mongy: where is the clonzilla that I can install on usb?
<mongy> maum, the zip file
<cmdrtaco_> hmm its dig @ip host
<metaspike> enotz.. in terminal do- -   lspci | grep VGA   - then we know what video card your runnin
<mongy> maum, for now, stick to the iso until you know you wanna use it
<metaspike> AFD, sneak into the shop with an ubuntu disk, put it in and see how it goes. :)
<bfrazier_> while I'm waiting on the iso to be burned to the DVD...why is it advantageous to burn an iso image instead of a Video_TS and Audio_TS files?
<AFD> metaspike: haha - that's possibly the best advice I've heard!
<enotz> metaspike: intel integrated
<enotz> metaspike: same as all the other machine - and I expected the setting to be on the 'monitors' screen but it is not
<AFD> metaspike: I've got an elementaryOS usb I keep with me (that's my primary OS and is an Ubuntu derivative)
<maum> mongy: I just downloaded it from http://clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<yekoms> ok, ive tried everything, i cannot connect VIA ssh.
<yekoms> i get errors cant read the key files. which ive recreated atleast twice. yet i still cant connect.
<metaspike> enotz, eh... sounds bad, -  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep VESA - and paste the details to pastebin or wherever
<metaspike> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yekoms> any ideas?
<blocky> I'm having trouble getting a forcedeth network card up on 11.10, dmesg shows Invalid MAC detected... does anyone know how to fix this?
<metaspike> AFD, you really want to test it with the linux version your going to use, i think the live disc still has a usb creator. Maybe if you ask nicely at the right retail outlet they'll just let you try it.
<metaspike> yekoms, paste your error to http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can have a look.
<yekoms> ok its in my router..not my setup, i can ssh user@localhost just fine.
<yekoms> black@blackness:/etc/postfix$ ssh localhost
<yekoms> The authenticity of host 'localhost (::1)' can't be established.
<yekoms> DSA key fingerprint is 78:8c:5b:8a:ef:63:20:7e:18:46:7f:89:57:f9:4c:2d.
<cordoval> hi there, trying to install pixma canon 2200 on ubuntu 11.10 latest on 64bit asusg73jw
<cordoval> any hints?
<cordoval> sounds like a nightmare already
<AFD> metaspike: yeah - I use eOS as my primary OS and have the USB... if the guys in the shop are keen on me spending £1k they should be a little flexible I reckon. Still - have you ever actually had a conversation with a retail assistant in a shop about Linux? It's. never. happened.
<yekoms> denied-inter.net:82/ load for anyone?
<totem> cordoval, yeah 64bit, sounds hard
<cordoval> any workarounds or ready made solutions to install this canon printer pixma 2200?
<metaspike> cordoval just mount it, its a block device so, you should just be able to mount it and import files like any other, there are programs for this, nothing comes to mind though have a look in synaptic "camera" "camera photo" etc.
<metaspike> oh it's a printer lol
<cordoval> mount a printer?
<jiffe98> is there a way to open the printer setup utility in 8.04 via command line?
<jiffe98> when I do it through the menu it tries to open but never does
<metaspike> ah printers. it's all about cups. if cups is configured properly, it should "just work" tm
<cordoval> i will blush and feel embarrased, my dad just asked me to print his checking ticket for tomorrow and an important email on this printer
<metaspike> okok... hmm.
<KoQYapqSW> heh heh heh
<KoQYapqSW> printing...
<KoQYapqSW> always the pain in my arrrrsse
<mongy> I buy epson because they 'just work' tm
<cordoval> I am reading a problem on 64 architecture with canon drivers but not sure
<cordoval> thought there is a ready made solution for 11.10
<cordoval> this does not help much http://ubuntued.info/repositorio-com-drivers-adicionais-de-impressoras-canon
<cordoval> cannot find the same selections
<metaspike> cordoval, you seen this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200
<pie_> my LAMP installis all sorts of F****ed up, how can i completely purge it all?
<cordoval> metaspike, yes but not sure what to think of, about 64 did you see it?
<jiffe98> is there a setup utility I can open from command line ?
<dr_willis> Canon Printers and Linux - are sadly.. not the best of solutions.. :(
<metaspike> yeah. cordoval i just read it. what a joke, it suggests to use alien and things... urrghhh
<dr_willis> jiffe98:  the cups.org homepage/docs detail how to configure a printer via the cli commands. or use the cups web interface.
<cordoval> hmm, my dad is going to be more disappointed, man i already have problems with my family
<cordoval> Christmas time is not nice
<cordoval> someone please help
<dr_willis> I basically now make it a point to never buy 'canon' brand printers any more.  i advise my friends likewise.
<dr_willis> cordoval:  its possible that those docs may be out of date. askubuntu.com might have more up to date fix's
<cordoval> :'( I do not have a choice, i did not buy it, it is not my printer, it is the only one around, i have to try :'(
<cordoval> feel horrible
<metaspike> cheer um chum
<metaspike> cheer up chum*
<dr_willis> Last canon printer i used.. printed.. but never used the black ink... with the canon drivers.. :()
<dr_willis> everything looked.. weird with it. :)
<cordoval> someone suggested this one http://www.unixmen.com/hardware-linux/251-install-canon-pixma-ip1880-in-linux but 2009!
<jimb> #fullcirclemagazine
<starlon> I need a widget for my file browser that'll open a terminal window pointing to the directory when clicking. Is that possible?
<dr_willis> Then that printer started saying my Brand new Blue Ink Cart.. was not blue.. but green..  dident feel like blowing more $$ for a new ink card.  So yes. i am a bit biased against canon.
<bfrazier_> how long does it take to burn an iso image?
<dr_willis> starlon:  theres nautilus scripts that do a 'command line here....' feature.
<starlon> k
<dr_willis> starlon:  i think its in the repos.. but i forget its name
<starlon> I'll look around. :) Thanks.
<cordoval> these are 386
<nndma> bfrazier_: 10 minutes max
<cordoval> not 686
<antianno> hello folks! first up, happy holidays (and stuff) ;) now my ... self-produced ... problem: i installed ubuntu without a dedicated /boot partition and now i'd like to have one. my plan is to create a (tar) backup of my root fs in a livecd, then re-partion accordingly, then restore the files (to /boot and / respectively). now, is there something i should be aware of, aside from the changes i'd have to make to the fstab? (new UUIDs and, obviously, a /b
<cordoval> so sounds like it will not work, have to find a way
<mongy> bfrazier_, depends on the size and your burner and the disc
<cordoval> help, I don't want to tear down our relationship already damaged
<bfrazier_> I'm @ 29% & it's been well over 10 minutes
<cordoval> nothing here http://askubuntu.com/search?q=pixma+2200
<mongy> bfrazier_, how are you burning it.
<bfrazier_> mongy, devede
<mongy> bfrazier_, some older burners dont like newer dye types.. they have no id for them and what speed to burn, so some only burn at the lowest speed.
<dr_willis> bfrazier_:  devede dosent burn.. last i checked.. its just a iso generation program.
<mongy> bfrazier_,  devede does not burn.   only makes what you need, into an iso
<metaspike> cordoval, we need specifics...
<cordoval> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75014/how-can-i-install-a-canon-driver ?
<cordoval> could this be?
<dr_willis> generate iso with devede, test iso with vlc.. burn  iso as needed.
<cordoval> metaspike, yes tell me
<cordoval> pixma 2200 canon printer
<cordoval> on a asus g73jw
<dr_willis> cordoval:  as a nasty work around. You could install windows in virtualbox. and set it up to share the printer. :()
<cordoval> what do you think about this one ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/75014/how-can-i-install-a-canon-driver
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...alright so what do I burn to CD then?
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mongy> bfrazier_, right click,  write to dick
<metaspike> i think it's worth a shot cordoval
<dr_willis> err.. disk....
<mongy> bfrazier_, damn, sorry.. was mistake.   write to disc.
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...so basically I'm making an .iso of an .iso
<dr_willis> ;)
<cordoval> ok thanks man, *crying* i will can give this a try
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...yup, that was confusing
<mongy> freud was not involved
<dr_willis> bfrazier_:  trying to copy a movie dvd?
<mongy> bfrazier_, you are making your avi into a an iso you can write to a dvd that will play on a dvd
<metaspike> cordoval, ive read that there's a "PPD" on the installation dist, which is a postscript file recognisable by cups, so im guessing that last link shows someboday who was conveniently packaged them for us. so hopefully it works.j
<metaspike> installation disk*
<cordoval> metaspike, you rock man hope this is it *sobbing*
<metaspike> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-ip2200series
<metaspike> cordoval, ^ lets hope the ppa is active.
<cordoval> installing metaspike
<cordoval> almost finished
<cordoval> yes
<bfrazier_> mongy, ..no I created the .iso
<cordoval> ok now what to do, hmm
<metaspike> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<cordoval> i think it already did that
<cordoval> i see the icons
<metaspike> yay :D
<mongy> bfrazier_, well then right click burn with brasero or use   growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<dr_willis> bfrazier_:  yu may want to test the iso in vlc,or some other video player first.
<bfrazier_> mongy, alright
<mongy> bfrazier_, as willis said.... you talkin about willis
<metaspike> ,_,
<mongy> dr_willis, sorry, had to. its xmas.
 * dr_willis cuts mongy  off from the egg nog bowl.
<cordoval> hmm, not sure the icons
<dr_willis> night all...
<cordoval> noooaaah
<metaspike> cordoval, honestly, consider the monster that is debian, you might just want to reboot entirely
<metaspike> *ubuntu
<metaspike> always mixing those two.
<cordoval> ok i will
<cordoval> see you in 1 minutes
<bfrazier_> Command, " growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=myiso.iso " results in ":-( /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"
<mongy> bfrazier_, put a recordable in then
<mongy> bfrazier_, or blank the one you have, if it's dvdrw
<kikitheman> Hello.
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...it is dvdrw and it should be blank already
<kikitheman> Can anyone help me with an nvidia driver problem ?
<mongy> bfrazier_, just a right click and write to disc will do the job.
<mongy> bfrazier_, should, or is?
<mongy> bfrazier_, does it say so anywhere on your desktop?  in nautilus
<kikitheman> How do I run the nvidia driver package ( Nvidia.run ) as root ? I set the permisions , but running it with Sudo before the name of the file does nothing . I also tried running it in terminal but it says it needs root privileges .
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...nope it's not there...it's vbox
<mongy> bfrazier_, you need to enable passthrough then
<Resistance> ^
<mongy> bfrazier_, or, transfer the iso to your host and burn.
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...how do I enable passthrough
<metaspike> kikitheman, my advice is dont.
<metaspike> !nvidia-current
<Resistance> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Resistance> kikitheman:  ^
<metaspike> thanks :p
<Resistance> metaspike:  :P
<flexibeast> Hi all. Is there a way to remove a repository from one's Ubuntu installation via the LiveCD?
<Resistance> flexibeast:  why via the livecd?
<Resistance> you can remove it from within your normal boot
<Resistance> s/boot/system environment without the livecd/
<metaspike> bfrazier_, try installing wodim, it's easier.
<mongy> bfrazier_, in your vm settings.
<kikitheman> @resistance . I used the driver update thingy but it installs a shit driver which artifacts my card and crashes when I try to use dual monitors .
<flexibeast> Resistance: Because i can't get into the install post a ppa being setup.
<kikitheman> Also it is older than the one from the nvidia website .
<Resistance> flexibeast:  what did said PPA install?
<metaspike> bfrazier_, for burning. iso's
<mongy> bfrazier_, choose the drive as Host drive whatever and tick passthrough
<Resistance> kikitheman:  use the one that the hardware drivers system says to use... if you try and use the newest drivers you run the risk of exploding your installation
<Resistance> kikitheman:  the ones in hardware drivers are tested by the ubuntu peoples, iirc
<mongy> bfrazier_, but seriously,  use the shared folder function and copy the iso to your host and burn that way
<kikitheman> The one in the hardware drivers is crap .
<Resistance> kikitheman:  and you know this how?
<bfrazier_> mongy, ..well, I'd like to figure it out in linux
<kikitheman> It artifacts my gtx 460 ( running fine in windows ) and it does not let me use dual monitors .
<kikitheman> Without a driver it works fine .
<flexibeast> Resistance: The ppa setup worked fine; it was the xorg-edgers one. System got updated with relevant packages. But now it doesn't make it to the login screen; just freezes with the 'Ubuntu' logo on the screen.
<Resistance> kikitheman:  prepend my name to your messages, or i might miss them.  as well, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Resistance> flexibeast:  i take it you were upgrading X?
<metaspike> lol kiktheman. sudo aptitude install nvidia-current   . see what that does for you.
<Resistance> metaspike:  try spelling their name right, fwiw
<Resistance> (you missed an i in there)
<Resistance> kikitheman:  try what metaspike suggested
<Resistance> and also please answer my question ;P
<kikitheman> Ubuntu vers 11.04 . Also says aptitude command is not found .
<Resistance> kikitheman:  apt-get then\
<flexibeast> Resistance: Trying to. Been having issues with Oneiric running on this particular laptop. It has integrated Intel graphics, but Unity didn't work - had to run Unity 2D. Then tried installing GNOME Shell, but that didn't work, i suspect because the driver didn't have compositing enabled. Hence me trying out xorg-edgers.
<Resistance> lots of us use aptitude over  apt-get, but they do the same :P
<kikitheman> It is unpacking a driver
<Resistance> flexibeast:  ah.  well you might want to be careful using edgers thingies
<kikitheman> 173 mb
<metaspike> ah..... no aptitude.. o_o   heathens!
<Resistance> metaspike:  !ot is your friend ;P
<sumosu> i have a wireless usb mouse that works in windows but not in ubuntu. windows finds new hardware and installs a "HID" device driver. linux doesnt even list anything in the lsusb. anyone got a clue how i could troubleshoot?
<flexibeast> Resistance: Agreed! :-) But i didn't think i wouldn't be able to even be able to boot to console ....
<bfrazier_> mongy, ...I give up...I'm just burning it to DVD using nero ...dang it should not be this hard
<flexibeast> Resistance: So, yeah, i'm wondering if there's a way i can regenerate the package list on my install by using the LiveCD.
<mongy> bfrazier_, its not, but you are using a vm
<metaspike> sumosu,  sudo apt-get install firmware-restricted-nonfree
<mongy> bfrazier_, if this was a real install, all you would do is right click and write to disc
<bfrazier_> mongy, burn process failed at 4x
<kikitheman> @Resistance That command has finished .  Still how do I run a file ( Nvidia.run ) with root privileges ?
<e2b04836> kikitheman: "sudo ./Nvidia.run"
<Resistance> kikitheman:  you should probably test the drivers that just installed :P
<metaspike> kikitheman, it would be suicide to install that now, just reboot.
<Resistance> !root | kikitheman
<sumosu> metaspike: ok will reboot and try
<ubottu> kikitheman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kikitheman> when I type sudo ./Nvidia.run it says command not found
<kikitheman> file is placed on my desktop btw
<Resistance> kikitheman:  did you cd to your Dekstop directory?
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> by default the terminal opens to your home folder
<somsip> kikitheman: chmod +x ?
<metaspike> bfrazier_,   wodim -sao myiso.iso  - hasn't failed me once,
<e2b04836> kikitheman: "cd ~/Desktop && sudo ./Nvidia.run"
<metaspike> kikitheman, if you install that now you'll be dumping nvidias stuff ontop of the official ubuntu packaged version
<Octane> im having the silliest problem. i transferred my domain over away from godaddy and now my email forward doesnt work. what do i need to do to fix it?
<metaspike> kikitheman, so like we said, reboot and use the driver you just installed...
<kikitheman> ok ill reboot and see if it still craps out on my graphics card
<bfrazier_> command, "wodim -sao myiso.iso" results in "wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<bfrazier_> Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...
<bfrazier_> Looking for a DVD-R drive to store 4080.54 MiB...
<bfrazier_> "
<metaspike> ok. sudo wodim -sao myiso.so
<e2b04836> Octane: who did you transfer it to?
<kikitheman_> Driver installed . Now it does not detect my second monitor ...
<sumosu> uh who was helping me wth the usb mouse?  was that sudp apt-get install firmware-restreicted-nonfree ?
<kikitheman_> Both are connected thru DVI and my main one ( the working one ) is on a dvi to vga adapter .
<Kai_> Hello?
<Kai_> Anyone here?
<e2b04836> only 1372 people
<SunTsu> !ask | Kai_
<ubottu> Kai_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mongy> bfrazier_, again, you are using a virtual os and your burner is not showing as a burner in the virtual os
<metaspike> sumosu, sorry. it was but in all honestly, it was a guess. it's sudo aptitude install linux-firmware-nonfree  -
<kikitheman_> Nvidia Xserver tells me to run "Nvidia Xconfig" as root in terminal . So i ran Sudo Nvidia Xconfig and entered my pw , but it says command can't be found .
<cordoval> back
<cordoval> it is installed but not printing, it says it goes into the queue
<aIUkPcyfn> yes!
<cordoval> but not sure why is not printing
<cordoval> it even says completed
<cordoval> but no print
<aIUkPcyfn> i worked the bugs out of my ListChannelMembers function.
<aIUkPcyfn> and I can hear you now
<aIUkPcyfn> =D
<aIUkPcyfn> meeery christmas (christmas miracle)
<bfrazier_> mongy, so I'm looking @ vbox settings and I don't see passthrough
<metaspike> sumosu,  if you - cat /var/log/Xorg.0/log | grep mouse - let us know what kinda mouse your usin.
<cordoval> metaspike,
<sumosu> metaspike: hmm it installed something. would i have to reboot or sth?
<aIUkPcyfn> brb, cookies
<cordoval> any wayto troubleshoot?
<Kai_> I have an issure with an Ipod touch running IOS5 and syncing it with my Ubuntu computer. I go into more detail here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11564185#post11564185
<sumosu> metaspike: no such file or directory... im using a ps2 mouse but also trying to get the wireless one to work
<SunTsu> sumosu: anything in dmesg about that mouse at all?
<metaspike> sumosu, my bad. cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep mouse
<e2b04836> sumosu: i assume metaspike meant /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SunTsu> metaspike: er, why the cat? UUOC award goes tooo ;)
<sumosu> metaspike: generic-usb 0003:0603:1602.0338: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Device USB Device] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0
<sumosu> e2b04836:  hmm thanks but im getting a ton of output on that
<SunTsu> sumosu: how many mice are attached, currently?
<sumosu> 2
<SunTsu> sumosu: could you please lsusb|pastebint?
<sumosu> lsusb finds no devices
<SunTsu> none?
<sumosu> nope
<SunTsu> er, what the?!
<sumosu> i just get the root hub info
<SunTsu> sumosu: do you get dmesg events when de- and reattaching an usb device, like one of the mice?
<sumosu> my main mouse is usb via ps2 adaptor.. does that one count?
<metaspike> cordoval, not really unfortunately, without getting into manual driver installations for a unsupported driver and cups postscript driver implimentation (ugh) . you can try this. install a whole bunch of drivers and hope one works, in future, get a brother or hp printer instead... sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-common brother-cups-wrapper-extra cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<SunTsu> sumosu: yeah, should be recognized as an usb device anyway
<mongy> i'm outatime.  later
<snake99> hey
<snake99> hows everyone
<sumosu> dmesg finds a usb mouse but then [ 1200.947950] usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 7
<metaspike> wireless?
<metaspike> maybe the batteries dead v_v
<sumosu> im gonna pastebin my dmesg
<SunTsu> sumosu: sounds like you really have usb issues
<snake99> lol
<sumosu> this is a snippet of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/782951/
<snake99> i dont belive u sunosu
<sumosu> is that normal? looks like a scan
<SunTsu> sumosu: btw. you the guy from twitter having the same name?
<sumosu> the mouse is new (yet cheap) works in windows
<snake99> may i ask u sumosu ?
<sumosu> SunTsu: yup:) hallo auch:)
<SunTsu> sumosu: could be some speed negotiation issues, had that around here quite often lately.
<snake99> how i can pot ubuntu in my engine with out nitrous or turbochaRG ?
<snake99> use nitrous for full speed issuses mr suntsu
<SunTsu> sumosu: you could try different ports or adding a hub
<SunTsu> snake99: I'm not sure if I can follow you, and yet even less sure I want to
<sumosu> SunTsu: ive tried it on 3 different machines already. no joy with ubuntu
<Tanthrix> Anyone know how to make my Ubuntu 9.10 system automatically suspend after a certain length of idleness?
<SunTsu> sumosu: I was suspecting some change in usb drivers lately, but got no proof of that yet, do you by change have some older kernel lying around that you could use for testing?
<snake99> some time i dont like to using ubuntu cos im tried to understand`t
<e2b04836> Tanthrix: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<mnuzaihan> Hi
<mnuzaihan> i am having problems with neatx on ubuntu 11.10
<SunTsu> sumosu: btw. which version of ubuntu are you running?
<snake99> but i like to visit my friend and stay with them in the tent
<mnuzaihan> when i connect, it shows only the purple background
<Tanthrix> e2b04836: Thanks, but I'm not using Gnome. This is a fluxbox MythTV system, not my regular desktop. Any idea on how to do it via the command line?
<sumosu> SunTsu: mint 11 on this machine (ubuntu 11.04 equivalent), also tried it with 10.04 on the other one
<sumosu> i believe
<bfri> merry christmas all, i want to pull a video im streaming from facebook is there a temp file i can get it?
<Tanthrix> e2b04836: NM! Looks like I can still get to it via the Gnome Control Center. Thanks!
<sumosu> i think the other one is on the most recent LTS version. 10.x
<bfrazier_> how do I enable passthrough in virtualbox
<bfrazier_> ?
<Farius> ciao
<SunTsu> sumosu: that rules out my theory
<Farius> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<snake99> its look like ubuntu VS  chevy ss big block
<sumosu> SunTsu: how old should the kernel be? what ubuntu version? ... oh i see
<SunTsu> bfrazier_: what do you mean by passthrough?
<SunTsu> sumosu: I was thinking about the latest kernel, but, well ;)
<sumosu> SunTsu: i tried the mouse with 3.1.5 and 3.0.0 :)
<bfrazier_> SunTsu,  well, my dvd is not being recognized..I was told that I would need to enable pass through in virtual box
<SunTsu> bfrazier_: you probably need to add the feature pack
<bfrazier_> SunTsu, I already installed guest editoins
<bfrazier_> *guest editions
<sumosu> bfrazier_: try #virtualbox perhaps?
<SunTsu> bfrazier_: no, I'm not talking about guest additions. Oracle put some functionality into a feature pack you need to install separately
<rosstaylor> how do you find out how many watts of power your laptop is using? is there a comma?
<rosstaylor> command*
<snake99> i dont think so
<bfrazier_> SunTsu, ...alright thanks I'll try #vbox
<SunTsu> sumosu: did you try adding a hub? Maybe that could mitigate your issues
<flexibeast> So is there any way to boot to console if there's no GRUB menu via which one can pass options to the kernel?
<sumosu> SunTsu: but what do you make out of my dmsg log? thats not normal is it? looks like an ongoing negotiation process, right?
<bfri> i want to pull a video im streaming from facebook is there a temp file i can get it?
<SunTsu> sumosu: yeah, that's why I thought of speed negotioation issues
<Black> Flexibeast press shift key when booting to show up grub menu
<sumosu> SunTsu: i dont have any hub lying around here. and as i said i tried it on 3 machines, so i doubt it's my machine's fault
<snake99> here we back agine with the video
<metaspike> bfrazier_,
<metaspike> bfrazier_, settings > storage > storage tree > ide controller > host drive > atributes > passthrough
<metaspike> in vbox settings.
<SunTsu> sumosu: yeah, I agree
<flexibeast> Black: Ah! Thank you!
<modsiw> how can i relable /dev/sda3 to /dev/sda1? tried gparted, dont see anything that looks like it can do it
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<snake99> any fat girl or chat here ?
<metaspike> ala https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=44256 or use VBoxManage storageattach --passthrough oi
<SunTsu> snake99: you might want to go to a more appropriate channel for your desires
<SunTsu> !alis > snake99
<ubottu> snake99, please see my private message
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: thank you, it says "present voltage: 14800 mV", how many watts does that convert to per hour?
<metaspike> modsiw, do you want to clone the entire drive or just copy files?
<e2b04836> SunTsu: dont feed the troll
<modsiw> neither, just whant to change the partition table
<snake99> ok suntsu
<SunTsu> e2b04836: I think he's going to chat for some time with ubottu
<snake99> but im new user here
<snake99> i was leaving irc chat since 12 years ago
<modsiw> trying to get it to work with a fog imaging cloneing system and its puking bc it isnt /dev/sda1
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: i have no idea, sorry :\
<snake99> so can u help me to find chaneel for chat ?
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: lol ok
<Resistance> snake99:  not exactly approppriate for any place on this network, iirc...
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: thank you ;)
<Resistance> your topic...
<snake99> well
<xyy> will the command be on the history list if i use the VNC client?
<SunTsu> modsiw: if it can't cope with different partitions you might want to consider using something that actually works. Cloning is not too complicated
<modsiw> only thing i can think of is to remove that partiontable and use a tool to rebuild a new one with a partion in sthe same place, but that is risky/hacky
<SunTsu> modsiw: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<snake99> thanx about your help suntsu
<snake99> cya
<modsiw> the lab has a fog (http://www.fogproject.org/) setup for use on many of their systems. for who knows what reasons, its setup to look for /dev/sda1, but these new boxes, the partion is /dev/sda3 (it is the only partiiton).  fog seems to have /dev/sda1 hard coded on it and it cant find the partition. trying to get fog to work with these new boxes
<yofun> Hello
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: i think i've found exactly what you want - install "powertop" and run it as root, it shows current power usage in W
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: sudo apt-get install powertop?
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: yup
<metaspike> modsiw, is there an existing /dev/sda1 ?
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: ok and then what?
<yofun> Hello How do u set up custom vhosts like user.myhost.com?
<modsiw> nope
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: then sudo powertop
<yofun> Each user gets their own
<metaspike> modsiw, you could hardlink it, but i wouldnt recommend it
<yofun> And i hace webadmin also so?
<yekoms> ok, if a host is DMZ'd, it cant view its owns servers (sshd/httpd/irc) correct?
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: ok where do you see watts?
<sumosu> rosstaylor: watts are only displayed when on battery
<yofun> Hello How do u set up custom vhosts like user.myhost.com?
<yofun> Each user gets their own
<yofun> And i hace webadmin also so?
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: it says "Power usage (ACPI Estimate): "
<e2b04836> !patience | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * yofun waits
<metaspike> modsiw, ln -fs /dev/sda3 /dev/sda1   ... again, i wouldnt do this unless you know what you're doing, rather i wouldnt do this at all! but there you have it.
<bfri> i want to pull a video im streaming from facebook is there a temp file where i can get it?
<modsiw> wondering if that would work for what fog, ill give it a shot
<modsiw> thanks
<metaspike> bfri, flasgot ... it's a firefox addon
<metaspike> flashgot*
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: hmmm i don't see it
<sumosu> bfri: i'm using video download helper plugin for firefox
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: are you on battery?
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: yes
<Josh___> Hi, I have a primary partition followed by an extended partion(swap,/,ntfs). Can I extend my primary into the swap and / partition?
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: hmm, so what do you actually see then?
<SunTsu> modsiw: according to fog's manual it can do any given partition number
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: i see five headings: overview, idle stats, frequency stats, device stats, and tunables
<rosstaylor> e2b04836: but i can't find that power thing you mentioned
<metaspike> e2b04836, you could use ohms law to figure it out, but you will need more than just milivolts. http://www.onlineconversion.com/ohms_law.htm
<SunTsu> modsiw: if it can't aks them for support, it's hardly an ubuntu issue
<SunTsu> ask even
<bfri> metaspike, any tips on how to use it?
<e2b04836> rosstaylor: i have no idea whats happened there the output doesn't seem remotely similar to what i see here
<sumosu> rosstaylor: do you have a battery symbol in your notification area?
<modsiw> suntsu, thanks. ill do that
<yofun> Hello ? May anyone help me?
<Raliegh> So uhhh... Is anyone here able to help me figure out the annoying cracked FFMPEG for transcoding issues on Ubuntu 11.04? I added the Medibuntu repository and installed the 'cracked' FFMPEG codecs, and VLC no longer outputs an error upon trying to transcode anymore, and it actually opens up the connection from and to my server... But nothing actually gets transcoded. The media type is still the
<Raliegh> same and no sound is played on that opened stream.
<yofun> Just tell me like a program to do that?
<rosstaylor> sumosu: yes i do
<SunTsu> yofun: any web server, like lighttpd, apache, nginx, and so on
<sumosu> rosstaylor: if you click on it (i forgot if left or right) you should get an info "x:xx minutes left".. what happens if you click on that?
<yofun> I mean for irc dnses
<yofun> Etc
<yofun> The vhost they see
<metaspike> bfri, start the video then go > tools > flashgot > flashgot media . to download it
<rosstaylor> sumosu: nothing comesup
<e2b04836> yofun: i see, what you want is an IRC bouncer like psyBNC
<SunTsu> !enter yofun
<SunTsu> !enter > yofun
<ubottu> yofun, please see my private message
<yofun> Nl
<yofun> No i want anything i connect useing a vhost
<yofun> Bots users etc
<yofun> And to show that vhost on websites
<sumosu> rosstaylor: lemme boot up my book:)
<doritoDan> Merry Codemas!
<yofun> Like eggdrops
<SunTsu> either yofun is too drunk or I am too tired, I don't understand a thing
<Resistance> yofun:  you'd need a special RDNS on the ip for that system
<e2b04836> SunTsu: me too, the more i try to understand the more my brain hurts
<Firestone> Anyone know how I can get my dhcp-server to show hostnames when DHCPDISCOVER is logged in syslog? This worked before I reinstalled my dhcp-server?.
<yofun> Hmm RDNS i heard something about that
<coleix1> Guys I'm having random crashes and have no idea why but I think is my video card, does ubuntu make minidumps or something like that to check?
<Resistance> yofun:  yeah, something your ISP or IP provider sets on the IP
<Resistance> gimme a sec, i'll show ya an example
<e2b04836> yofun: you want to change your host for everything? http etc?
<Raliegh> So I take it nobody can help me with these FFMPEG problems? Heh.
<bfri> metaspike thank you much
<metaspike> coleix1, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofun> Resistance:  knows what im talking about
<Resistance|Srv> yofun: i'm Resistance in via my server
<Resistance|Srv> fwiw the RDNS on my server is kor.trekweb.org
<Resistance|Srv> the gateway cloak is on because of the iline on the ip...
<Resistance|Srv> but if it didnt have it, this connection, and any other connection i spawn, including bots, would have kor.trekweb.org as its host
<rosstaylor> sumosu: hm
<Resistance|Srv> yofun: its not a VHOST its a Reverse DNS (the hostname tied to an IP)
<Resistance> yeah
<yofun> Cool
<yofun> So would a home isp setup one?
<Resistance> so basically, you'd have to talk to your ISP or whoever provides the IP for your machine(s) and get them to change the RDNS
<Resistance> yofun:  most likely not
<coleix1> Is there a windows ctrl+alt+supr alternative to ubuntu when it hangs?
<Resistance> yofun:  because those are  dynamic IPs
<e2b04836> yofun: i highly doubt your isp will do that, get a cheap VPS
<yofun> Suddenlink
<Resistance> yofun:  in all likelihood you'd have to upgrade to a plan with a static IP, like a business plan, and that can be expensive.  listen to e2b04836 here, a VPS might work
<Resistance> s/might work/would work/
<SunTsu> I'd recommend ipv6 tunnel and use a ipv6 irc server
<pinguy_> what can i use to view wikipedia xml dump files ?
<SunTsu> a /48 should give you enough "vhosts" to play with
<sumosu> rosstaylor: can you fire up gnome-power-statistics from the terminal?
<pinguy_> does any one know ?
<SunTsu> pinguy_: er, less?
<pinguy_> what can i use to view wikipedia xml dump files ?
<pinguy_> less  ??
<metaspike> pinguy_ once is enough :)
<pinguy_> you said less, so i restated the question, you appeared confused.. less makes no sence to me
<pinguy_> sense
<SunTsu> pinguy_: because you didn't specify what exactly you mean by view. Simply browsing them can be done by using less or even more
<pinguy_> un less "less" is the name of an app that views wikipedia xml dump files .. is it ?
<rosstaylor> sumosu: how?
<e2b04836> pinguy_: any text editor/viewer can view xml files, they are just text
<sumosu> rosstaylor: just type it
<SunTsu> pinguy_: it's a general file viewer, xml is just text in a special format
<pinguy_> oh, these xml dumps are pictures and images of current wikipedia en version
<rosstaylor> sumosu: ok i see it
<rosstaylor> sumosu: now where do i find out
<pinguy_> the file is over 32gbytes
<yofun> Thanks :)
<sumosu> rosstaylor: select battery on the left, then history tab and select rate
<pinguy_> it has talks and older versions of the pages omitted , else it would be closer to 3 Tbbytes
<metaspike> pinguy_, ive used this in the past, and it was good enough: https://launchpad.net/wikipediadumpreader
<rosstaylor> sumosu: ok?
<sumosu> rosstaylor: you should see a graph labelled with watts on the left
<metaspike> only does text
<rosstaylor> sumosu: yes
<SunTsu> pinguy_: look what I found googling for "wikipedia dump reader linux": http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=65244
<metaspike> oh it has latex as well.
<rosstaylor> sumosu: roughly 25 watts per hour
<rosstaylor> sumosu: what is yorus
<pinguy_> my search was "wikipedia xml linux offline viewer"
<sumosu> rosstaylor: 12-22
<pinguy_> i will use the app meyaspike claims is good enough...
<SunTsu> pinguy_: looks like my google-fu is stronger than yours ;)
<rosstaylor> sumosu: this is much lower than i thought it would be
<grkblood> very broad question but is there a way to get docking stations to work with laptops running linux?
<grkblood> ubuntu*
<coleix1> Guys I don't see any apparent error on xorg.0.log anywhere else I can look?
<grkblood> i have an HP laptop and my docking station video is refusing to work
<pinguy_> thanks suntsu.. i was not finding anything , every thing  i came accross was for windows or only worked with a custom modified version of the files ..
<pinguy_> across
<pinguy_> yeah suntsu :)
<e2b04836> coleix1: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<rosstaylor> sumosu: i thought it would be much higher
<sumosu> rosstaylor: my average is roughly around 15 watts. but its just a small 12 inch notebook
<pinguy_> i figured linux uses would know how to view wiki dump files :)
<pinguy_> users
<metaspike> how did you figure this out?! i want to know my wattage ^_^
<pinguy_> i doubt many windows users have the mentality to be driven to have a local copy of wikipedia... perhaps a hot movie collection at best :p
<pinguy_> thanks all and suntsu  / metaspike
<sumosu> metaspike: powertop or gnome-power-statistics, both only give data when running on battery
<rosstaylor> sumosu: ok thank you
<sumosu> rosstaylor: keep in mind that the power statistics tool itself uses power. powertop is the better tool
<rosstaylor> sumosu: still, i can't see the actual voltage use
<metaspike> well.. all powertop "tunables" are now "good", my mouse would freeze so I had to "bad" that device, anyway. verygood.
<lime_> I'm trying to use `valgrind` using this tutorial http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/learn-c-the-hard-waych5.html
<lime_> but I am unable to get the line numbers to display for the file
<coleix1> How do I fix xorg?
<rosstaylor> sumosu: thank you
<e2b04836> coleix1: thats a very vague question, what exactly is wrong?
<metaspike> colext... lspci | grep VGA  - tell us what video card ur using.
<metaspike> colex1 ^
<metaspike> arrh i need to fix autocompletion
<sumosu> rosstaylor: voltage use?
<sumosu> rosstaylor: type sensors for voltage
<kernelpanicker> I'm running 11.10 on a Dell Precision laptop, and the pointer speed is too slow even when the Acceleration and Sensitivity sliders are maxed out on the Mouse dialogue.  Help.
<coleix1> Random hangs, on xorg.1.log i saw shutdown CMMQS, but don't know if that's an error or me pressing the shutdown button manually
<lotus-blade> is there any way to get my webcam to work right?
<opticlove> i actually got steam working on ubuntu. three cheers for me, even though i cheated i suppose
<metaspike> kernelpanicker, try sudo aptitude install lxinput && lxinput
<metaspike> lotus-blade, does it show with mplayer tv://   ?
<KBentley57> hey guys.  I have two 4870's installed.  I'm about to install a 6970.  Are the binary blob drivers cool with this?  Or should I uninstall, and do a clean install of ATI's proprietary drivers?
<lotus-blade> metaspike.  mplayer not installed
<metaspike> lotus-blade, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/use-your-webcam-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<metaspike> !tell KBentley57 !ati
<ubottu> metaspike: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metaspike> ha! KBentley57 I would use the ones ubuntu provides.
<KBentley57> metaspike:  I would, but the binary ones work better
<metaspike> realisticly there are -three- drivers to choose from, the xorg ones, the ubuntu packaged proporeitory ones and the ones from upstream / nvidia / ati
<metaspike> to get the prop ones, on oneiric,  sudo aptitude install fglrx
<KBentley57> as far as i know, the "post release update" option is still broken in jockey.  I can't seem to get it to update.  I suppose I could completely remove the fglrx blob from synaptic, but I try to keep them up to date
<ShawnRisk> I am trying to check if my DVD is Read or Write only, and did dmesg | grep -i dvd in terminal with nothing outputting onto the screen.  What do I do?
<coleix1> i have a hd6950, it has 2 drivers the proprietary drivers didn't install i had to use the privative drivers, and i'm having i little bit of video lag
<lotus-blade> metaspike.  cheese goes to load and dies
<metaspike> or sudo apt-get install fglrx
<KBentley57> did you try to install them using jockey coleix1?
<coleix1> KBentley: is that the additional drivers option?
<KBentley57> coleix1: yes
<lotus-blade> metaspike: (cheese:20424): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to find suitable fbconfig for the GLX context: Unable to find fbconfig with rgba visual
<coleix1> KBlentley57: then yeah, there's 2 option there and I had to use the privative one because the proprietary one gives me an error
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: sanity check... 'sudo apt-get install lxinput && lxinput'?
<metaspike> "install lxinput and run lxinput" my fav mouse sensitivity configurator
<metaspike> go for it.
<sumosu> i have a bit of a technical question... initramfs can see my SDcard.. grub can not. can i boot initramfs from one drive but load the system from another?
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: aha ok... didn't know about the meaning of the &&, now I do ;)
<kernelpanicker> OK well... that's a cool utility... but my pointer still doesn't move far enough even with those sliders at their max.
<cliffybx> Anyone here that use ubuntu 11.10?
<Resistance> there you go
<kernelpanicker> It takes three slides of the finger to move the pointer across the screen.
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: I do.
<sumosu> cliffybx: we can assume that this is the case, therefore you just asked a metaquestion. bad start:))
<cliffybx> Resistance ..thanks for the guide
<Resistance> mhm
<metaspike> i want to figure this out so lemme try. lotus-blade try:   lsusb | pastebinit   and send us the link
<coleix1> well haven't had a crash again yet but i still think is xorg
<cliffybx> im a learner and still new at ubuntu..can you all teach me
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: what is your problem?
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: what do you want to learn?
<cliffybx> my ubuntu always crash
<cliffybx> can u help me ti fix it
<cliffybx> to
<xangua> !details | cliffybx
<ubottu> cliffybx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: Yes, we can help you learn.
<cliffybx> im running ubuntu 11.10..my file explorer always crash..i always update..i hope i can fix it..
<metaspike> kernelpanicker, -   xset m <accel> <threshold>   -   so xset m 5 5  for example is 5 times faster than normal.
<metaspike> i *think* but anyway, it works, try it
<e2b04836> cliffybx: what do you mean by crash? is there an error displayed?
<coleix1> Btw, did someone answered me if there's a windows ctrl+alt+supr equivalent in ubuntu where I can force shut an application that hangs?
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: use the commandline instead.
<xangua> coleix1: is disabled by default but you can enable it on Keyboard settings
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: where do I set those configurations?
<cliffybx> yes..it says got problem and have to report..it tell me to update..but still the same after update
<metaspike> coleix1, from terminal .... killall "appname"  or xkill <point and click to kill>
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: can you tell us more exactly what the problem is?
<metaspike> kernelpanicker, from terminal of course! i dont really care for these fancy gui apps >_<
<cliffybx> my file explorer..always crash..automatic close..
<coleix1> metaspike: but if i can't move the mouse (that happened to me a couple of times today) and i typed ctrl+alt+t to open terminal and it wouldn't open either
<e2b04836> coleix1: you could create a new shortcut to xkill
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: OK... just that lxinput launches a gui...
<kernelpanicker> cliffybx: I do not know enough to troubleshoot your problem, but someone in here will help you.
<cliffybx> kernelpanicker =) tahnks
<TJRana_> Hello. Um...
<cliffybx> thanks
<TJRana_> I have a question.
<amitz> I'm looking for an instruction on multi-seats of ubuntu 11.10. The best I can get is version up to 11.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<e2b04836> !ask | TJRana_
<ubottu> TJRana_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metaspike> cliffybx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus   - from terminal.
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: metaspike to the rescue!!  xset did the trick... love that tool!  Thanks ;)
<cliffybx> =) thanks metaspike
<metaspike> np
 * metaspike takes a break
<TJRana_> Okay, so I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 Server on my computer. I want to make this computer a server.
<cliffybx> when the release of ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> !12.04 | cliffybx
<ubottu> cliffybx: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<TJRana_> The release of Ubuntu 12.04 will be in April 2012.
<sumosu> in the 4th month of 2012. hence the name
<cliffybx> =)ok..thanks..can't wait to use it
<TJRana_> Okay, so after I went through the setup, I went to my IP address and it gave me a "It works!" message.
<somsip> cliffybx: always follow reviews and reports of problems before upgrading. unless you prefer to live on the bleeding edge
<Black> Tjrana_ greats
<cliffybx> =) ok somsip
<cliffybx> thanks
<TJRana_> I also set up the domain I bought a while ago to go to this IP address.
<cordyceps> I installed a new screensaver but when I go to Preferences->Screensaver I can't find it. How to fix?
<somsip> cliffybx: just friendly advice. things do break on releas.e It's annoying to upgrade and then read that others are having the same problemjs as you...
<TJRana_> I want to make it so the server can handle emails. How do I do that?
<sumosu> im one of the people unhappy with unity
<e2b04836> teej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<cliffybx> >somsip> my synaptic manager crash recently..automatic close.how to fix it
<kernelpanicker> where is the mouse acceleration set permanently? which file?
<teej> Thanks.
<metaspike> TJRana_, that's apache2 it hanles from /var/www/   - man apache2 for details. for a mailserver. learn how to use sendmail or such.
<teej> metaspike, I don't understand what you mean.
<Black> Sumosu i'm too
<coleix> Now I definitely messed up, I activated the ctrl+alt+backspace to kill server X option and did it, now it wont boot, what now?
<metaspike> kernelpanicker, there is no place for xset overrides as stated in its manpage, if you add eg - xset m 5 5 -  to ~/.xsession  (/home/user/.xsession) they will be applied everytime to login.
<Guest54883> Hey! I got an very old windows formatted iPod and i'm trying to mount it up to get some files from it and I dont know how. I've tried gtkpod, amarok, and some terminal stuff and files.
<cliffybx> how to make battery icon to appear in ubuntu panel ?
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: OK thx
<metaspike> coleix, your install sounded messy from the start, I would install 10.04 as it's more likely to work and upgrade when 11.* gets its shit together.
 * metaspike apologises language
<coleix> I remember I had the crash on 11.04 and I something to xorg that someone here told me to do and fixed the issue
<cliffybx> try update your system
<metaspike> that and/or try removing the xorg.conf, allowing the defaults to be regenerated. sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coleix> well pressing shift at boot up only made it hang at the purple screen before the ubuntu loading
<mohamed> hi
<Guest53340> how can i open website as terminatior
<Black> Hi mohamed
<metaspike> Guest54883, do you know what filesystem it's using? use gparted to find out.
<cliffybx> how to use feedbottle or beini?
<lotus-blade> metaspike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/783003/
<coleix> the only fail at boot up is "stopping automatic crash report generation"
<lotus-blade> after googling it I am not the only one having this problem
<Guest53340> how can i open website as terminatior
<cordyceps> How do I activate new screensaver? It doesn't show up in Preferences->Screensaver.
<Black> What you mean?
<cliffybx> how to hack wifi using ubuntu?
<teej> isn't that illegal?
<lotus-blade> metaspike: aparently cheese will not start because of clutter.  This seems to be effecting many users
<Guest54883> exfat it uses
<Guest53340> how can i open website as terminatior ????????
<Guest53340> how can i open website as terminatior
<Guest53340> how can i open website as terminatior
<FloodBot1> Guest53340: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coleix> no idea on what to do guys?
<Guest53340> comment je peux ouvrir un site web sous le terminal ?ù
<coleix> isn't there a #ubuntu-fre? or something
<bruenig_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<coleix> what does the option ctrl+alt+backspace to kill server x actually do?
<metaspike> lotus-blade, if you want to test. sudo apt-get install mplayer && mplayer tv://      .... or try ekiga, or skype...
<metaspike> teej, it's only illegal if you hack without permission :)
<teej> metaspike, I knew that
<coleix> well i got in on recovery mode, what can i do now guys?
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> hi
<lotus-blade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/783005/
<metaspike> cliffybx, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> listen
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> please
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> how can i open a page web
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> as terminator
<coleix> theres wireshark also which is pretty easy to use
<xangua> MoHaMeD-ToUj: open firefox
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> i want to see the website in the terminator (terminal)
<xangua> !info links2 | MoHaMeD-ToUj
<Black> Mohamed, use text based browser
<ubottu> MoHaMeD-ToUj: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1build1 (oneiric), package size 1980 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<xangua> MoHaMeD-ToUj: next time speak clear....running as terminator makes no sence
<lotus-blade> metaspike: it is funny it works in cammerama
<cliffybx> >metaspike..thanks
<coleix> no ideas anyone? it wont boot and i don't know what to do on recovery mode
<metaspike> lotus-blade, "failed to initialize: Clutter" the horror.
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> i want to open google as terminator
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> how can i do this
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> plz
<xangua> did you read what i told you MoHaMeD-ToUj ¿
<xangua> what the bot told you
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> i dont understand
<Black> Mohamed. Install links2 package
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> thank you very much black :)
<Black> Mohamed. Good lucks guys
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> the name for the fastest copy linux pleasseeee
<nvz> MoHaMeD-ToUj: rsync is the most useful means of copying things in linux.. heh
<nvz> what you are asking, I haven't a clue
<coleix> hey guys i did this http://ubuntuportal.com/how-to-enable-key-sequence-ctrlaltbackspace-to-kill-server-on-ubuntu-11-10/ and after using it to test it now won't boot
<SunTsu> nvz: I really was impressed that you understood his question
<ahhughez> how can I find out which processes have a lock on a dir /somewhere  ?
<SunTsu> ahhughez: lsof
<Black> I don't understand what you mean mohamed-touj
<ahhughez> SunTsu, its suggesting fuser
<nvz> SunTsu: yeah totally did not understand that.. didn't know if he was trolling for the "fastest linux" and I should kick him towards #gentoo or what
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> i have 512 RAM & 2.0 GHZ pross i use UBUNTU it is so slow and i try
<teej> I'm going to leave now. I might be back later. Bye everyone. And Merry Christmas!!!!!
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> XUBUTU it's too slox
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> slow
<xangua> !lubuntu | MoHaMeD-ToUj
<ubottu> MoHaMeD-ToUj: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SunTsu> ahhughez: there's more than one tool
<nvz> MoHaMeD-ToUj: your problem it seems would be lack of ram, you need to slim down the interface or go use gentoo and compile everything for no benefit
<SunTsu> ahhughez: use what you like best
<mebigfatguy1> MoHaMeD-ToUj: memory is cheap
<mebigfatguy1> pay 20 bucks and get 2M
<mebigfatguy1> er 2G
<kernelpanicker> metaspike: thx again for all the help!
<metaspike> MoHaMeD-ToUj, sudo rcconf  - disable the stuff you dont need.
<nvz> MoHaMeD-ToUj: doesn't matter what distro you use, just need to slim down the ram usage because 512MB is not enoug
<metaspike> kernelpanicker, :D rock on buddy
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is there a unique way of saving iptables to survive on boot than other linux distro?
<coleix> maybe puppy linux?
<ahhughez> SunTsu, yeah Im kinda stuck here... need to get the mount moved before I restart ther service, or its going to be super unhappy :(
<nvz> MoHaMeD-ToUj: ubuntu for instance uses compiz by default to do a bunch of flashy stuff you dont have memory for.. that as well as a bunch of other crap would need to be uninstalled or you need more ram.
<SlimShady> hi everyone
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: what's wrong with iptablessave?
<nvz> MoHaMeD-ToUj: if you wanna start more minimal and have a solid OS I'd personally recommend Debian and to use the XFCE or LXDE cd image
<SlimShady> can someone answer a question about linux and android?
<extor> So I want to allocate an entire server for mail. Probably using postfix. And being the noob that I am I need a web based GUI tool to configure and maintain it. Can't decide on what tool to use or whether postfix or qmail is the better choice. I want to give multiple clients smtp and pop access securely
<metaspike> SlimShady, just ask.
<somsip> !ask | SlimShady
<ubottu> SlimShady: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> i will try Lubuntu and thnx for all
<SlimShady> does android, since it uses Linux kernel, get affected by the power usage regressions as well?
<SunTsu> extor: qmail. Bwahahahaha. sorry. Bwahahaha
<skyace888> Hi all! Anyone have experience using ubuntu as a nas?
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: it can't survive after boot
<SunTsu> extor: sorry, can't stop laughin by the thought of using qmail again. Better use postfix or exim
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: of course it does. use iptables-save to save and iptables-restore to restore your rules
<extor> whats wrong with qmail
<lsv> does anyone knows what the '-DL', '-DS' and '-DW' flags are for in the gcc compiler?
<SunTsu> extor: well, you need to patch EVERYTHING into it
<SunTsu> extor: qmail as such is quite raw, only the most basic features, the rest is patches from lots of different sources, of varying code quality
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: this is what I did... /sbin/iptables-restore < /locationofiptables/iptables.rules ....then after which.. the IP that I want to block (outgoing and incoming) is working.. but after reboot.. it won't work again..
<vipinb> hello all I want to purchase 5+1 sound card. Can anyone suggest me which will be the best sound card support linux?
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: you need to setup a startup script for that, that's not too hard to do
<batlock> hey guys, don't flame me, using debian..  Just wanna know if I can disable the wallet subsystem and still be able to connect to an encrypted wifi without having to enter a key every time
<driiper> Hello! Do anyone have ANY clue why my UBUNTU 11.10 server is going in some kinda sleep mode after x hours of inactivity? Is this some new standard thing that comes with 11.10?  THe problem is that my server randomly innaccessible from the web. Any clue? Thanks
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> how can i crack WIFI with ubuntu ??
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: then I did  iptables -L .. it's in the list already... then...iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules then nano /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables and did this...  #!/bin/bash
<rhineheart_m>  /sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules then chmod +x /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: but this thing won't work.. I just don't know why..
<SunTsu> MoHaMeD-ToUj: if you don't know nobody will teach you
<Canadian1296> MoHaMeD-ToUj: This isnt the place to discuss that.
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> i run Xchat for the 1st time
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: then look at the log files what went wrong
<rhineheart_m> MoHaMeD-ToUj: hacking to wifi network is not a good thing to me..
<maum> usb memory is 3GB and iso file is 100MB so how can I boot disk for this? I want to use the remains of usb memory
<Canadian1296> MoHaMeD-ToUj: http://bit.ly/uwBmLx
<maum> make
<driiper> Hello! Do anyone have ANY clue why my UBUNTU 11.10 server is going in some kinda sleep mode after x hours of inactivity? Is this some new standard thing that comes with 11.10?  THe problem is that my server randomly innaccessible from the web. Any clue? Thanks
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: those ones are expected to work right?
<SunTsu> !patience | driiper
<zie> ass kakak2....
<ubottu> driiper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MoHaMeD-ToUj> thnxxxxx guysss
<zie> siang kakak
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: they look ok, but I would need to check the man pages to see if they are
<coleix> Tried updating the ati drivers but it still won't boot
<batlock> !wifidocs | MoHaMeD-ToUj   also cracking wifi can be illegal under most circumstances and is most likely frowned upon here
<ubottu> MoHaMeD-ToUj   also cracking wifi can be illegal under most circumstances and is most likely frowned upon here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: where to check the logs? how to do it? thanks..
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: well, it's ppp logs, right? /var/log/debug most probably
<ShadowE9899> exit
<LinuxUSER> Hello
<StarryNight> hi
<Guest18633> I tried to get help from Facebook Linux UBUNTU but, nobody would
<Guest18633> I'm having lots of trouble with my wifi adaptor
<batlock> also MoHaMeD-ToUj, it's not nice to pm someone without asking, and to repetedly ask me to do something that's illegal
<batlock> so stop
<coleix> "Starting load fallback graphics devices [Fail]" isn't that the drivers?  I updated from ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates and it still wont boot
<Guest18633> I have a NETGEAR WN111v2 WIFI USB Adaptor and I use it to get the Internet
<Guest18633> It keeps dropping out the will will not stay connected for longer then 5 mins
<Guest18633> sorry for the typos
<StarryNight> sometimes if u get items make sure that it is windows and linux certified just because it works in windows
<Guest18633> Is there a driver for the NETGEAR WN111v2
<Guest18633> that can work on linux
<StarryNight> check on their site
<Guest18633> I did nothing
<Guest18633> I was told to ask you guys
<batlock> looks like an atheros chipset
<batlock> Atheros AR9001U-
<Guest18633> It sure doesn't work right with linux
<Guest18633> always having to reconnect it
<lotus-blade> ok I am now having a problem connecting to my network drives.  I can not see anyone in my workgroup
<Guest18633> Also
<Guest18633> I was on the Ubuntu Facebook site trying to get help and there was a person telling me to just use windows 7 and not to use linux anymore.
<Guest18633> I tried to tether my phone to linux but.. I didn't understand how to
<batlock> I had that problem with my wifi card back in 8.10 i have an AR928X
<batlock> but i'm of little experience with fixing stuff like that, my fix was to go to #ubuntu+1 at the time
<Guest18633> There is no way you could download anything with linux with my wifi card because just as you walk away the signal is dead and drops out trying to reconnect and fails until you reconnect the usb card
<batlock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183536  try that out
<batlock> dunno what help it'll be
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: my var/log/debug is empty...
<Guest18633> yeah I don't really understand this code at all or how to use it
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: well, then it's different with ppp and normal ifup, you still can check /var/log/syslog for instabnce
<SunTsu> -b
<Guest18633> is it xml, shell ? I have no idea
<Guest18633> plus this link is in German wtf
<Guest18633> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netgear-wlan-usb-stick-wn111v2-mit-atheros-ch/3/#post-1874262
<coleix> guys where is xorg.config located?
<batlock> that's probably why he outlined it below that link
<batlock> but
<Kevin`> the mouse in ubuntu 11.10 is very flaky in qemu, is there a fix for that?
<coleix> i tried sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it doesn't exist
<batlock> !wifidocs | Guest18633 before you do anything, look through these
<ubottu> Guest18633 before you do anything, look through these: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest18633> I'm just not smart enough
<Guest18633> holds head in shame
<pnorman> I'm trying to find some motherboard compatibility information - any suggestions on where to look?
<coleix> can someone with 11.10 do me a favor and find xorg.config?
<Kevin`> pnorman: almost all desktop hardware works fine. pick what you want, then check the specific parts to make sure
<DarkXPhenomenon> can anyone help me start with android kernel compilation? codesourcery , arm-eabi etc are needed the doc says, is there anything else I need?
<pnorman> Kevin`: I've picked what I want already
<Ben64> coleix: xorg.conf hasn't existed for quite a while
<bullgard4> coleix: Normally there is no longer a xorg.config any longer in Ubuntu 11.10. You can create one though.
<Kevin`> pnorman: google chipset names
<Kevin`> pnorman: along with "linux" or "ubuntu"
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: I have this log in /var/log/init.log....  * Starting basic networking...   [80G run-parts: failed to exec /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables: Exec format errorrun-parts: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables exited with return code 1
<deviantgeek> anyone here have experience running minecraft servers on ubuntu server 11.10x64?
<coleix> hmm, i'm having trouble with ati drivers and xserver so it wont boot, found a guide but tells me to remove xorg and can't find it on recovery console
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: then something is wrong with them, please pastey them
<D11> Hello, everyone
<Black> Hello D11
<visitor_1> hi there, somebody know how to disable the poping up sound bar volume? i am runnig cairo dock and it has its own sound bar so i dont want to have two of them lol
<D11>  :)
<roachk71> msg nickserv identify qonos71
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: thanks.. I pinned it down. it's rules issue..
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: thank you for the hint.. about the log thing
<SunTsu> roachk71: thanks for the information or in other words: change your nickserv password NOW
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: well, log files is the first thing you look into when things don't work
<Ben64> deviantgeek: minecraft is java, its pretty much the same on every system
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: yes. I'll keep it in mind. Thanks
<coleix> great finally booted:)
<roachk71> Changed. {oops...keyboard didn't register the slash.}
<rhineheart_m> how to show processes in ubuntu> just like task manager in windows?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tallwayne25> Hello I'm looking for help with root a android phone I have no where else to turn too, I've tried z4root 1.3.0 or somthing It didn't root the phone though I really need help
<tallwayne25> rooting
<bullgard4> coleix: If you cannot find it, then it does not exist.
<arooni-mobile__> how do i reattach a broken ssh session
<melapido> hello
<SunTsu> arooni-mobile__: you create a new one
<dannel> bullgard4, you study lots of metaphysics?
<coleix> yeah i know that now, i got it to boot already
<lotus> hey, I'm using an asus eeepc 1005ha and I just put a sd card into my card reader.  I'm wondering how to mount/view the contents?
<rhineheart_m> is it possible to stop some processes that displayed in "ps ux " automatically upon reboot? like making a script?
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: why een start them at all?
<SunTsu> even
<coleix> lotus: doesn't it show on nautilus?
<lotus> coleix: nope, not under places.
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: there's just a zoombie running in the start-up... want to get rid of it ... I have the set of command already.. when I execute it.. the process stop.. but I don't know yet how to make a script so that it would automatically run in the boot up process
<coleix> maybe try the disk utility but on my experience it should appear right there on nautilus
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: what is it?
<Raliegh> How do I find out if my Ubuntu is Natty Narwhal (wat...) Meerkat, Lynx, or whatever?
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: it is a sleep command..
<urCNeahoI> hey hey!!
<lotus> coleix: trying to install eee-control to see if my card reader is turned off
<coleix> How can i change screen size without installing the privative drivers?
<milamber> Raliegh: do you know what the number version is? or do you need that also
<milamber> ?
<lotus> coleix: do you mean resolution?
<SunTsu> Raliegh: sudo lsb_release -a
<coleix> no it recognize my 37" tv as a 52" so it goes over the edge
<coleix> the privative drivers make videos lag a bit more than without installing them
<sainw> Xoom 3.2 mounting on ubuntu 10.4, "http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/motorola-xoom-development/691-mount-internal-storage-ubuntu.html" Anyone successful on this one?
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu:  or.. how to disable a certain command/service so that the next time the machine boots up.. it won't be executed again..
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: update-rc.d
<Raliegh> Mmm, natty. Thanks SunTsu.
<SunTsu> rhineheart_m: on newer systems you can diable things via the upstart system
<Raliegh> I'm swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion because I'm so awesome.
<rhineheart_m> I found this one SunTsu http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/disable-service-startup-in-ubuntu/
<kroq-gar78> how does one start using a separate /boot/ partition after installation?
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: Ubuntu 11.04?
<rhineheart_m> SunTsu: so looking for the sleep command first in the /etc/init.d dir
<Raliegh> kroq-gar78 Yepper.
<milamber> !boot | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> rhineheart_m: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cliffybx> ubuntu 11.10 awsome
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh, lol if u were using 11.10 I was gonna say u a n00b lol :P
<Raliegh> Nope, but I am a noob, no denying that.
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh, b/c 11.04 is narwhal, not 11.10
<kroq-gar78> xD
<cliffybx> =)haha
<cliffybx> LOL
<Raliegh> S'okay, I'm fine with being the jedi of the sea.
<kroq-gar78> >_> I'm jealous >:(
<rhineheart_m> milamber: m using CLI here..
<cliffybx> which ubuntu is the most stable
<rhineheart_m> cliffybx: I guess.. the latest stable release :)
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: prob 10.04 b/c least "new" things as such and LTS
<sainw> Xoom mount point error. Transport endpoint is not connected!
<madoo> hello
<madoo> i need hellp
<cliffybx> what do you think about the upcoming 12.04 LTS
<urlin2u> moe.larry and curly
<rhineheart_m> just wondering if package 'bum', or update-rc.d  is GUI
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: I think bum is GUI
<madoo> i want ubuntu gnome but i have ubuntu 10 10 can i get in terminal
<kroq-gar78> madoo: gnome 3? gnome-shell you mean?
<rhineheart_m> would it work in terminal?
<madoo> yes gnome like if i want xubuntu
<rhineheart_m> would bum work in terminal/
<kroq-gar78> madoo: so you want xubuntu/xfce, right?
<madoo> no i want ubuntu gonome
<kroq-gar78> madoo: ubuntu always uses GNOME/GTK; even Unity uses GNOME
<rhineheart_m> or I can I simple use a script to disable some services in start-up?
<cliffybx> anyone here know how to use backtrack?
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: in what way?
<madoo> aha
<urlin2u> cliffybx, backtrack is not upported
<madoo> okey what if i want xubuntu
<amin`> guys i have this nasty problem with terminal emulators; which is the title bar. for example; i have 6 aterms and in  taskbar or alt+tab all say aterm; how could the titlebar be change to current command running or the current directroy it is i; for exaple if i use aria2 it says aria2c .. and if i and in ~/.config the tiltebar say ~/.config ?
<amin`> can anyone tell me if i am i chann el
<Raliegh> How do I check a programs' version in Ubuntu?
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: just to make boot times faster or is there underlying problem?
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: "dpkg -s {package} | grep Version"
<madoo> can u undearstand me
<kroq-gar78> madoo: "sudo apt-get install xfce"
<Raliegh> Sexy, thanks.
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: ;)
<kroq-gar78> madoo: my bad it should be "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<maum> how can I refresh genome do list?
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: yes. very much.. coz a certain script/command is trying to shutdown the system after a certain time using sleep command
<maum> I cannot run the program by using gnome do
<madoo> and what if i wanna debian
<rhineheart_m> so would like to remove the service...
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: should be "sudo update-rc.d {servicename} remove" right?
<SunTsu> madoo: then you're wrong here
<kroq-gar78> madoo: Debian is a distro. It can run many DE's e.g. GNOME 2, GNOME 3, XFCE, LXDE
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: will try that
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: PID is the name of the process right?
<lotus> So, I have two versions of python installed on my system and I want to install a package which requires use of python < 2.7, but I can't convince the program that I have python2.6.  I've changed the link /usr/bin/python to point to python2.6, but dpkg -i still insists that the python version on my system is 2.7.1 -- any advice on how to get dpkg -i to use my python2.6?
<bullgard4> In Firefox 3.6.24 there are open 31 tabs. What is the simplest way to store the URLs off all the 31 tabs in a directory?
<kroq-gar78> madoo: Ubuntu is a distro, too; Xubuntu is just plain Ubuntu but with XFCE as the default DE/look, not regular Unity/GNOME 2
<rhineheart_m> or the service name? or... how to get the service name of it? it displays using "ps ux"
<cliffybx> what is a distro?
<rhineheart_m> cliffybx: google is your friend
<amin`> hello
<amin`> guys i have this nasty problem with terminal emulators; which is the title bar. for example; i have 6 aterms and in  taskbar or alt+tab all say aterm; how could the titlebar be change to current command running or the current directroy it is i; for exaple if i use aria2 it says aria2c .. and if i and in ~/.config the tiltebar say ~/.config ?
<bullgard4> cliffybx: "distro" is short for (Linux) distribution.
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: is it a service or a process?
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: if its a service, then use the command I previously I gave you. If it's a process, then here's the command to kill it: "killall {procname}"
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: Linux is just a kernel. Ubuntu is the Linux kernel with a bunch of other free programs.
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: nobody really just distributes a plain kernel to an end-user. also, "distro" is an abbreviation of "distribution"
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: it can be killed usingkill -9 `ps -aef | grep 'sleep 1800' | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
<madoo> i need some thing have 3d like when i open windo and  clooth
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I've built a natty-based chroot environment, no X. Is it possible to upgrade it to oneiric?
<madoo> watch this vedio and u will undearstand
<madoo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOBhUpV9XA&feature=relmfu
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: so the question is..how to autokill or remove it totally from the system?
<cliffybx> >kroq-gar78 thanks =)
<undefined0> how do i make plasma desktop as my default UI?
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: do "which {programname}"
<kroq-gar78> undefined0: the default is the one you last used
<xbonesx> Could someone help me to install 11.04 to my pen drive? I dont want to use it as a live cd, i actually want the OS installed to the pendrive...
<cliffybx> how to make download in Ubuntu more faster?
<xbonesx> Or maybe a tutorial, i can read lol
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: 1. make sure flashdrive is >2GB, mnore like 4GB
<smw> cliffybx, axel (or axel-gtk)
<xbonesx> I have a 4gb
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: torrent
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: /bin/sleep
<undefined0> xbonesx, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<madoo> xfce 4 a this good like ubuntu 10.10
<kroq-gar78> undefined0: that's still a live img
<cliffybx> thanks..and how to change DNS server
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: look at the file "/etc/resolv.conf"
<kroq-gar78> cliffybx: if you want to do it by command line
<metaspike> xbonesx, just point the installer on the installation cd to your usb drive instead of the hard-drisk, i suggest you format as ext3
<kroq-gar78> metaspike: then it will install bootloader on the harddrive!
<cliffybx> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied..i cannot access it
<xbonesx> undefined0: I believe that will only allow me to run a "live" session...
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: use Ubuntu startup image creator or Unetbootin and say "use persistent image" at the bottom
<undefined0> kroq-gar78, i'm using the netbook interface.. btw i'm on my netbook, i don't the look and feel of the UI
<kroq-gar78> undefined0: have you isntalled KDE yet?
<xbonesx> kroq-gar78: ok, but this will not work for a 2gb?
<kroq-gar78> KDE is plasma, right?
<madoo> hello
<undefined0> kroq-gar78, yes by using apt-get
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: my bad, it will that way, sorry :P
<kroq-gar78> undefined0: so just log in using KDE/plasma and then log back out, and it should be default now
<kroq-gar78> madoo: yes?
<xbonesx> kroq-gar78: which application do you prefer? is there one that will run from windows to create the install?
<madoo> xfce 4 its good like ubuntu
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: Unetbootin should work on windows
<kroq-gar78> madoo: yes, I like xfce4 and its like Ubuntu, but LXDE is nice too.
<kroq-gar78> :D
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: after I executed "which sleep 1800" it gives me /bin/sleep ....
<bullgard4> In Firefox 3.6.24 there are open 31 tabs. What is the simplest way to store the URLs off all the 31 tabs in a directory?
<madoo> haw i can get lxde in terminal
<cliffybx> why ubuntu locked the file system
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: do you know which process is doing the autocall on sleep?
<madoo> can you tellme please
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: I don't know.. can't figure out..
<kroq-gar78> madoo: "sudo apt-get install lxde" it's a big download. to make it smaller (less extra programs, not necessary): "sudo apt-get install lxde-core"
<kroq-gar78> !patience | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xbonesx> kroq-gar78: thanks i will check it out
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: np
<usr13> bullgard4: When you attempt to close Firefox, aren't you presented with the option to save the session?
<jeaton1> I tried to setup a user that is automatically logged in, but something screwed up and I can't change, any idea how I can through terminal
<usr13> bullgard4: Or, are you really wanting to create a file that contains those 3 URLs.
<usr13> ?
<kroq-gar78> usr13: he wants a txt type of file
<jeaton1> I can't change because I can't get passed the login screen
<madoo> haw i can unstall ubuntu 10.10 in terminal to make lxde alone
<usr13> bullgard4: kroq-gar78 Firefox doesn't have a provision for that function that I'm aware of and so I'd say you'd just have to do it manually, copy and paste them into a file, maybe with cat >  and cat >> or just a GUI editor...?
<kroq-gar78> jeaton1: which version Ubuntu, maybe that'll get some others to help
<jeaton1> 11.10
<kroq-gar78> madoo: you have to uninstall the other DE's, but not sure if that's so good an idea to do that
<Ben64> jeaton1: you have to start ubuntu up in single user mode, and then you can set a password
<kroq-gar78> madoo: you sure you want LXDE alone? only real reason IMO is just to free space by removing the other ones. Also, investigate Lubuntu.
<xbonesx> kroq-gar78: Do you think I would be able to install it to a 2gb pendrive? as long as im not trying to store anything on the drive?
<madoo> i will restart and see i done naw
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: well, updates might be messy when installing; take up TONS of space 1st time
<madoo> do you wanna tell me abut enythiing befor i do
<kroq-gar78> madoo: don't restart the machine
<kroq-gar78> madoo: just log out and log back in
<kroq-gar78> wait
<urlin2u> xbonesx, full install 2 gigs no with unetbootin you just need one gig.
<madoo> thankiss i will
<kroq-gar78> madoo: log out and select "LXDE Session" at the gear next to ur name
<jeaton1> I've done that already, got a passwd setup, it just automatically tries to log in then kicks me out
<kroq-gar78> madoo: which version of ubuntu?
<Ben64> jeaton1: if you have a password set up, you can get to a terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1
<jeaton1> I just need to disable log me in automatically
<kroq-gar78> xbonesx: yes, w/ Unetbootin you only really need 1GB (actually 700MB) if all you want is LiveCD-type functionality...
<jeaton1> I have access to terminal, I just need to modify whatever file to disable automatic login
<madoo> is nuthing change still ubuntu 10.10
<Ben64> jeaton1: /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<madoo> i want to unstallit plz
<kroq-gar78> madoo: my bad if it's 10.10 at the bottom there is something
<jeaton1> Thank you
<kroq-gar78> madoo: don't uninstall nothing bad happnd
<kroq-gar78> madoo
<sunit> cd roms and usb drives are not getting auto mounted pls help
<madoo> yes
<kroq-gar78> madoo: wait, lemme think...
<madoo> okey
<kroq-gar78> madoo: at the bottom of your login screen, there is a dropdown menu that should say "GNOME Session" or something like that. Click it, then select "LXDE Session". log in as normal. the Applications are located at the bottom left of your screen then.
<xbonesx> urlin2u: thanks, kroq-gar78: alright ill give it a go
<usr13> sunit: ps aux |grep udevd  #See if udevd is running or not?
<bullgard4> usr13: Ok. Thank you for commenting.
<jeaton1> There are no gdm dir in etc/
<kroq-gar78> jeaton which version of Ubuntu again?
<jeaton1> 11.10
<usr13> sunit: What Desktop Environment are you running?
<kroq-gar78> jeaton1: ah that's why. 11.10 got rid of GDM. It's LightDM now. don't know if you can apply the same solution there too
<madoo> no nothingi get
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: is this issue complicated? please tell me.. :)
<madoo> but i remembear something i can typ in terminal to remove ubuntu 10.10
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: yes, I'm afraid it's more than a little complicated :(
<kroq-gar78> madoo: don't do that. why do you want to do this again? just mess around with the looks of ubuntu (perfectly fine; I do too)?
<sunit> usr13:pls see the URL http://pastebin.com/wwm6RDEU
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: sleep process should not be present in ubuntu box correct? unless there's a script which calls/creates it?
<madoo> i log out and back but i didnt see what you tell me i dont know why
<Raliegh> Okay... I'm trying to run VLC on my Ubuntu server, but I keep getting d-buss errors. Who wants to help me with a long debugging process?
<Raliegh> d-bus *
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: sleep is just like the "wait" command I think. it SHOULD be present. but yes, some script is calling it
<kroq-gar78> madoo: at the bottom of your login menu, is there a dropdown list?
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: is there a way to know what are those scripts that trigger it?
<usr13> sunit: So, udevd is, in fact, running.  So, what Desktop Environment are you using?
<madoo> no
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/u4dGi1Y2  <--- That's the output of trying to run VLC, lol.
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: not as far as I know...
<jeaton1> Got it working, thanks
<kroq-gar78> madoo: do you install Kubuntu or Xubuntu when you first installed or is it plain "Ubuntu"
<kroq-gar78> jeaton1: lol we didn't even do anything really :P
<madoo> i was have ubuntu 10.10 but i did change in tirmenal like you tell me after i log in is noting change still 10.10
<madoo> its frist timei do
<jeaton1> You told me it was lightdm which I used to access it
<kroq-gar78> madoo: look up "ubuntu change desktop environment" on google maybe I'm not explaining it well :(
<madoo> okey
<metaspike> Raliegh, sudo adduser raliegh video
<metaspike> for example.
<Raliegh> What's up? Why would I need to add a user?
<metaspike> not add a user, but add user raliegh to the video group
<Resistance> Raliegh:  that's what the command that metaspike gave you does
<Raliegh> Oh... I don't even have a video group? I don't think that's where those errors are coming from?
<Raliegh> Those errors are when it's run as root.
<rhineheart_m> kroq-gar78: what if identifying what commands are being executed during the boot up process? do you think I can pin it down in that approach?
<kroq-gar78> rhineheart_m: not sure... I'm not an ubuntu ninja :( probably somebody else here will know...
<metaspike> Raliegh, dunno, are you runnining X as root?
<Raliegh> Lol, as dumb as this may sound... What is "X"?
<kroq-gar78> madoo: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html look at steps 2-5
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: the entire GUI
<metaspike> how are you running vlc? with sudo? because you dont want to.
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: agreed, you probably don't want to run VLC w/ sudo
<Nach0z> Raliegh: x.org is the window manager for Linux. it's how anything visual is there. if there was no X, it'd be only command-line.
<Raliegh> kroq-gar78 I initially didn't have GUI installed on my machine, but I did "apt-get install lxde" a while ago. I'm not using sudo, it's just straight off root.
<metaspike> Raliegh, yeah, install xdm. reboot and login as normal user.
<metaspike> if you dont have one, create one with "adduser username"
<kroq-gar78> metaspike: why? he installed lxde and therefore X
<Raliegh> Is that going to kill RAM or anything? How large is it? And my normal user is root, heh.
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: root shouldn't be normal user!
<kroq-gar78> !sudo | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<shadowe9899> Raliegh: using root as your main user is a bad idea
<madoo> hellp
<Raliegh> It's a server, I never hop on it to do anything other than to add/remove/modify system files and packages. Why use sudo and not root when I don't use it as a normal computer?
<kroq-gar78> madoo: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html look at steps 2-5
<madoo> okey
<shadowe9899> Raliegh: I run quite a few linux servers. running programs as root is a huge security risk
<metaspike> Raliegh, even a server needs user accounts, because otherwise everyone who accesses the computer is logged in as root... lol
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: never know what you do might screw over your system
<shadowe9899> Raliegh: if one program gets compromised then ur entire server is hacked
<usr13> Raliegh: ... and why would you attempt to initiate a VNC session with it?
<Raliegh> Initiate a vnc session with it? I didn't...?
<Raliegh> I do initiate vnc sessions with a user/group "ices", along with my Icecast server.
<usr13> Raliegh: " http://pastebin.com/u4dGi1Y2  <--- That's the output of trying to run VLC"
<kroq-gar78> metaspike: everyone-is-root = your-dead-computer = arrow-to-the-knee >----(computer)--->
<Raliegh> VLC ~= VNC?
<Raliegh> != *
<badicalia> howdy
<usr13> Raliegh: Oh, VLC  sorry...
<Raliegh> No problem. :)
<kroq-gar78> lol
<usr13> ... it's getting late ...
<kroq-gar78> meh only midnight :P
<Raliegh> So anyways, any idea how I would fix those errors?
<Raliegh> I have lxde installed
<badicalia> when usung a custom edid: why is it that the first time xorg starts, it ignores the custom edid?
<badicalia> after restarting xorg it works
<metaspike> Raliegh - adduser "username" && adduser "username" video audio wheel && apt-get install xdm ... otherwise, carry on but dont expect programs to work as they would under a user account, as they do in a root account.
<Raliegh> metaspike, even trying to run VLC under my user I get the same exact errors.
<Raliegh> So that isn't the issue.
<Raliegh> Also I have lxde installed... somebody said that means I have "X" whatever?
<kroq-gar78> yup
<kroq-gar78> you should
<shadowe9899> lxde, gnome, kde, etc all run on X
<Raliegh> Then what do I dooo? xD
<Raliegh> I mean, I'm so lost.
<kroq-gar78> Raliegh: basically, ignore all this nonsense about "X" whatever first
<Raliegh> Good, I'm starting to hate that letter.
<metaspike> Raliegh, i gave you a command solider! (ahem) ... replace "username" with username of your choice. it also ensures that "user" is added into the basic groups which allow things like vlc to work.
<Raliegh> D:< I already have my user/group "ices" in sudoers and it can run things fine, but I'm still getting that D-buss error.
<metaspike> and ices is in video and audio user groups also?
<Raliegh> The only group I have on my system is "ices"?
<metaspike> adduser ices video audio ices
<metaspike> then try again with ices
<Raliegh> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<metaspike> ok then,,, adduser ices video && adduser ices audio && adduser ices ices    - there's probably a better way to do this
<metaspike> also ensure dbus is actually running? service dbus start
<aBound> Has anybody successfully installed Ubuntu 10.04.3 directly onto a USB flash drive?
<Raliegh> Yeah it's running
<metaspike> aBound, if you can get the live iso onto a usb drive, you can chance the initrd options to determine persistence mode.
<aBound> metaspike, Doubt I'd need too, more than likely just need to get it to boot without any errors.
<metaspike> aBound, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent   --- you could somehow install it as a full install, but it would probably only work with the computer it was installed for.
<skegeek> I've been having a problem with Ubuntu freezing. I tried using Xfce instead of Gnome and for the first time Screen saver came up, however,  a little while later it still froze. Using Gnome the screen saver never comes up, does this mean the freezing is related to screen saver?
<aBound> metaspike, Only downside is I received two errors when trying to boot Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS from a usb flash drive.
<aBound> skegeek, If you're using Ubuntu 11.10 at the moment. It is  bit unstable seeing as it's more of a bleeding edge release.
<aBound> metaspike, Been getting the first error as such: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. It's everywhere on google and even tells me on the Ubuntu wiki that it has usb flash drive problems.
<aBound> metaspike, Figured there might be a workaround or somewhat.
<mysteriousdarren> make sure you check your .iso
<aBound> Some people suggested that I changed the boot sequence to no luck. Figures, if I should buy a blank CD tomorrow if any stores are open to try it.
<aBound> Works flawlessly in virtualbox.
<almoxarife> aBound: the usb does not mount on startup?
<metaspike> skegeek, yeah- 11.10 is as to sid is to debian. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze  - you might find that installing a different video driver will help
<almoxarife> aBound: does your bios allow you to do a startup from usb?
<aBound> almoxarife, Once the computer is rebooted I hit F7 to boot from the Sandisk flash drive and it goes to a black screen giving me the error. Afterwards I have to hit [tab] and type: live. Then it gives me another error.
<skegeek> Well, I have Intel Mobile 965 Express Chipset, I'm not sure what -other- driver I should get.
<metaspike> skegeek, there is no other. have you modified xorg.conf
<almoxarife> skegeek: its not the graphics, if the gnome screen saver works, then you have excluded graphics
<skegeek> No, should I?
<metaspike> no..
<skegeek> Screen saver doesn't come up in Gnome, it comes up in Xfce
<aBound> almoxarife, I changed the BIOS so that the USB flash drive can boot from boot sequence 1 and to no luck.
<almoxarife> skegeek: gnome was installed how? you seem to have dabbled into different desktops, you sure gnome is still intact?
<aBound> almoxarife, I figure maybe if I could get a earlier version such as Ubuntu 8.04 and somehow upgrade to 10.04. I also tried to install Debian onto a flash drive through Startup Disk Creator. But there is a known bug that prevents it.
<skegeek> Gnome is default, I added Xubuntu-desktop via repository
<skegeek> I know it isn't a hardware problem, because Windows doesn't have a problem.
<metaspike> 11.10?
<skegeek> Yes.
<almoxarife> skegeek: if you don't want to fixated on gnome screensaver do this, install x-screen-saver, remove gnome-screen-saver, add s-screen-saver to your start up apps, configure x-screen saver to your taste
<skegeek> Could it have something to do with an error that wubuilder (or something like that) could not be found at boot time?
<almoxarife> skegeek: a wubi install?
<skegeek> Yes.
<aBound> Looks like I'll give Ubuntu 9.10 a run.
<almoxarife> skegeek: should not matter once the OS boots up, the wubuilder bug has to do with losing grub
<skegeek> Okay.
<skegeek> It would help if I could figure out if the freezes are caused by the screen saver trying to work.
<almoxarife> skegeek: you said you didn't have screensaver hang in xubuntu, it uses x-screen-saver
<paulsomebody> Greetings, everyone.
<paulsomebody> How do I check what audio driver I am running?
<skegeek> In Xubuntu a yellow stars screen saver comes up, however it did eventually freeze. In Gnome the screen saver never comes up at all.
<metaspike> skegeek-  sudo apt-get install apt-listbugs && apt-listbugs -s all list *  -  install apt-listbugs and list all registered bugs on this system.
<aBound> paulsomebody, Go into your terminal and type: lspci. For a list of hardware.
<paulsomebody> aBound: Thanks. :)
<aBound> paulsomebody, Welcome.
<almoxarife> skegeek: you are full of surprises, so it hangs regardless of your choice of screen-saver, forget my earlier suggestion, don't install x-xscreen-saver, look at your logs for obvious issues
<metaspike> at any rate it may give you some perspective, what I would do, if I where you. is  - sudo aptitude purge  - anything with a severve bugs. and use rcconf to cut anything that isnt required. 11.10 is crazy land, the best you can do is try to eliminate the problems or find hacky workarounds.
<metaspike> or if your lucky, appropriate solutions... but that takes abit more than clicking the provided menus./
<skegeek> Which logs should I target then? Gnome, X, or ?
<metaspike> skegeek, if you use apt-listbugs - then saw that /gnome or /x or /xscreensaver or whatever had an obvious bug registered, then it would make sense to look into that programs log for a workaround, or just remove it entirely. if you think it's xscreensaver, remove it, it's not even required. sudo apt-get purge xscreensaver*
<dragoneye> two gfx cards with two dvi's each,  have tree monitors,  nvidia-settings says i have to use seperate X on card number two, no windowmanager on that one, no input, can open apps, but no input.  wierd, any solutions to this problem?  :-)
<skegeek> apt-listbugs wasn't found, however it was referred to by something else.
<orly_ow> is there a way to movie a file while it is still downloading in firefox?
<dragoneye> nope
<dragoneye> oh sorry, I thought you sayd move, hehe
<dragoneye> yes of corse you can play it while downing ;-)
<ArchangelOKC> I need some help with a Toshiba Satellite...
<aBound> orly_ow, Install VLC and it should work.
<orly_ow> err
<orly_ow> *move
<orly_ow> typo
<orly_ow> move, yes
<orly_ow> not play
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: shoot, I use it
<dragoneye> then the answer is "pause download, move .part file and make link to new place , and restart download from browser..."   ... ?
<orly_ow> its megaupload, not allowed to resume downloads >_>
<almoxarife> dragoneye: let me guess, you want to watch what you are d/l?
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: ok, well, I installed 11.10 on my girlfriend's dad's laptop (mine's a sony), and I can't get the webcam to work...it looks for it in /dev/video0...but no luck...
<TJRana> Hello, now I am stuck setting up ubuntu. I wanted to make a DNS Server so I am using the following website for a step-by-step tutorial: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_11.04&p=dns&f=1 The only problem is I don't know what my global IP address is in brackets. I do know my global IP adress but not the one in brackets. And what is my private IP adress? and what would it look like in brackets? Thank you.
<dragoneye> almoxerife: no helping orly_ow, he typo so i thoght he ment play, but he ment move... if im correct?
<orly_ow> yes
<orly_ow> move
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: 'it' ? what app does not see it?
<badicalia> get weird f
<dragoneye> orly_ow: did you try my sugestion?
<dragoneye> +g
<orly_ow> i will if i have to
<orly_ow> right now im just deleting stuff
<dragoneye> k :-)
<dragoneye> lol, i know the feeling!
<ArchangelOKC> skype, camorama and cheese
<MeirD> Hello. I wanna do the following:  cd /somedir && echo "success" || { echo"failure"; exit }
<MeirD> That is, have several commands in the "or" (||) part
<MeirD> The above does not seem to work
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: skype, camorama and cheese
<thanatoid> .
<dragoneye> any  thoughts on my X annoyance?  ;-)
<dragoneye> two gfx cards with two dvi's each,  have tree monitors,  nvidia-settings says i have to use seperate X on card number two, no windowmanager on that one, no input, can open apps, but no input.  wierd, any solutions to this problem?  :-)
<prince_jammys> MeirD: need semicolon before the closing '}', and space after second echo
<Jordan_U> MeirD: if cd /somedir; then echo success; else echo failure; exit; fi
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: can you pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log please?
<rumpe1> MeirD, the part after && won't be executed when cd fails. Use $? like   "cd somedir ; echo $?". It stores the last exit value (1: fail, 0: sucess)
<MeirD> thnx!
<dragoneye> would like to have tree screens desktop , but the desktop on screen tree wich is on a seperate gfx card is f*ing up...
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: the file is empty...
<dragoneye> due to my new X-Plane  flight simulator :-D
<ArchangelOKC> o wait nvm
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: can you pastebin /var/log/xorg.1.log please?
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: have to sign up first, hold on
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: sign up?
<dragoneye> let me refrase:   howto get ximerama on tree monitors with two gfx cards?  ;-)
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: sorry lol never used that site before - http://pastebin.com/RvgPVfQy
<MeirD> another question... If I want to use "mkdir ~/a/b" but I dont have directory a as well
<dragoneye> mkdir -p
<MeirD> linux will say it is not possible to create "b" since "a" does not exist... Is there anyway to tell it to build the all tree?
<MeirD> great!
<MeirD> why didnt I find that in the man :P damn
<MeirD> thnx
<dragoneye> :-)
<Awolf> Morning to all
<dragoneye> m
<dragoneye> merry christmast
<Ale9Hack> Hi,I have a question, which I recommend filesystem btrfs or ext4
<Awolf> merry christmass
<dragoneye> Ale9Hack:   ssd:  btrfs,   hd: ext4
<Ale9Hack> Thanks, I have a ssd
<Ale9Hack>  merry christmass
<dragoneye> same here ;-)
<rhineheart_m> how to find a certain file in the whole system?
<dragoneye> locate
<dragoneye> find
<Awolf> I have some question regarding a gentoo installation
<Awolf> is this the appropriate place to ask
<Awolf> or is there anywhere else anyone could direct me to
<dragoneye> if you use locate do a : sudo updatedb first
<aBound> Same here. :P
<dragoneye> if find:    find <path> -iname myfile
<rhineheart_m> dragoneye: what if I don't know the exact dir?
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: the camera is a usb?
<Awolf> i need to ask this if i use the livecd and download and install boot repair would it repair the grub.conf of a different OS other then ubuntu ? (the system is gentoo)
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: it's the one built into the lid
<dragoneye> rhineheart_m:  locate is fast, but may not do extarnal hd's,    find is slow but finds everything mounted in filesystem
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: the install is what version and how old?
<dragoneye> like: find / -iname dude.avi
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: brand-new install, just did it yesterday
<ArchangelOKC> akmoxarife: 11.10
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: 11.10
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: you used the desktop/alternate cd?
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: yes
<rhineheart_m> thanks dragoneye
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: which, alternate or desktop? 32bit or 64 and what is the hardware? 32 or 64?
<dragoneye> np
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: desktop 64-bit running on 64-bit hardware
<rhineheart_m> startup scripts are found usually in /etc/init.d or in /etc/rc.d/init.d/ directories (sometimes /etc/init.d is a symlink to /etc/rc.d/init.d)... any other location?
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: re-install, use the 'alternate' 64bit, insure the machine is hardwired to the internet while the install is taking place
<clojure_0000> is ther ea way to tell ubuntu to get newtime from network? (running ubuntu in a vm; want it to keep time updated)
<ZeloZelos> wow..never seen this channel go quiet for so long b4
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: very slow internet connection here and the .iso takes forever to download....ne way to edit a file or something?
<dragoneye> edit a downing file on the fly?  lol  no guess not, howto merge the following downed parts of the file then?
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: use the bittorent d/l
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: belive it or not, that actually goes slower on this connection :/
<dragoneye> ArchengelOKC: missread your questing, sry.. yes, try bittorent,   gnome :  transmission
<dragoneye> ArchengelOKC: search a bittorrent site after that file, if you cannot find it, then sry.
<marz> Hi, does anyone know how to configure Ubuntu to connect to the Internet via a mobile device, specifically Globe SuperStick.
<ArchangelOKC> dragoneye: using Qbittorrent for torrents, but the connection is so slow there's not much I can do about it - it's basically a 3G connection
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: what is the chip set for that machine?? I thought it would be intel with intel graphics
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: it's an AMD
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: and the graphics?
<marz> I can't seem to connect my computer to the Internet since Ubuntu won't connect to the Internet via the mobile device.
<ArchangelOKC> AMD Raetheon I believe
<marz> It automatically connects to the Internet in Windows though.
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: you really need to do the 'alternate' install as discussed previously
<dragoneye> ArchangelOKC: i use an usb cable and set the phone to usb modem, ubuntu should do the rest, if not click on the internet connection icon on the "taskbar"
<ManDay> Hello, for which (free) service (e.g. GoogleTalk,Skype) are there well-working clients for Linux AND Windows; and what are they?
<almoxarife> ManDay: google talk/voice/video , chrome/chromium
<dragoneye> ManDay: mumble?
<a34154ek> running ubuntu as a virtual machine, know anything fun to do?
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: AMD FGLRX drivers - I know, but it'll take forever and a day and I have to go home tomorrow afternoon...I don't think I can get it all done before then...yes, it's that slow
<dragoneye> a34154ek: run a virtual windows
<ManDay> almoxarife: The browser as client?
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: wait a second...maybe if I disable the propietary drivers?
<almoxarife> ManDay: yep, simple, or too simple?
 * dragoneye cheers
<a34154ek> Dragoneye, already did that! Is there a limit to how deep you can go?
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: you could try that, the issue is drivers, or load everyone of them
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: brb
<ManDay> almoxarife: Not my dream-solution. .
<dragoneye> a34154ek: depends on you system recourses ;-)
<dragoneye> +r
<a34154ek> dragoneye, how deep have you gone yet?
<almoxarife> ManDay: you want it more complicated?
<dragoneye> a34154ek: deep!
<a34154ek> dragoneye, how many layers?
<almoxarife> ManDay: fine, load broke-dick skype on either end and enjoy the lag
<dragoneye> a34154ek: dont know if there is any limit , but I dont see the point, may you explain your reason?
<a34154ek> dragoneye, no reason :p
<dragoneye> :-p
<almoxarife> ManDay: how about pidgin? it will run nears anything these days
<a34154ek> has any one here used backtrack?
<almoxarife> !ot | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<a34154ek> almoxarife, does it support firefox, flash?
<somsip> !backtrack | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<almoxarife> !ot | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ManDay> almoxarife: Not more complicated. But a browser does't sit in n tray and it's 1st purpose is BROWSING. Tried Pidgin but it's Viedeo isn't working right. Making a VIDEO-Call is often simplyUNavailable (God knows why) and if it's available, trying to initiate it, the video-Window aborts a split second after I start it.
<ManDay> s/it's/its
<ManDay> /g
<dragoneye> so my third monitor on my second gfx card should just be hanging there as a useless limb beside my body?   it sucks.  in winf*tendo it works great
<ArchangelOKC> I feel like an idiot -_-' that's the first thing I should have done lol - disabling the drivers fixed the camera issue lol
<a34154ek> has anyone here ever 'created' their own OS?
<somsip> a34154ek: still off topic. Would you like to try again?
<a34154ek> somsip, what do u mean?
<somsip> !ot | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<a34154ek> !ot
<Raliegh> Whhhhyyy? Whhhhyyyy VLC? Why u work on Windows but not Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Raliegh: how did you install vlc?
<dragoneye> apt-get install vlc
<Raliegh> Oh guys, I mean... It works
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: that did it - the webcam works now...should have been the first thing I tried >_<
<Raliegh> Just not the way I need it to.
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: cool, :)
<Raliegh> It's a VLC/Ubuntu problem, more-so on the VLC side. I'd explain here but it's highly doubtful anyone can help me, which sucks... Because I'm at such a loss.
<marz> Can anyone help me configure Ubuntu so I can connect to the Internet using my Globe SuperStick
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: I feel like an idiot XD
<almoxarife> ArchangelOKC: don't let on to pops and the gf
<ArchangelOKC> almoxarife: lmao, thanks for the help - have a good night guys, happy new year and such
<pnorman> Raliegh: Well, you can be certain that if you don't explain it, no one can help you
<Raliegh> pnorman, well, if you wish, though $10 says I won't even get a reply. Get ready for a wall of text.
<marz> I'm having a hard time configuring Ubuntu to be able to connect to the Internet via my mobile device <---- specifically Globe Super Stick, anyone familiar with the issue?
<pnorman> Raliegh: Oh, you could very well be right that no one can help you
<pnorman> I'm pretty certain I wouldn't be able to help you, I don't use VNC at all
<Raliegh> VLC
<Raliegh> Not VNC
<pnorman> Oh, I do use VLC (on Windows)
<dragoneye> vlc is build on mplayer?
<almoxarife> dragoneye: no
<Raliegh> Okay, so I've installed VLC properly on Ubuntu 11.04. I've tested encoding with the "fixed" FFMPEG encoders by saving it as a local file, and it succesfully encodes a live OGG stream to MPEG when saving locally. However, when I use the SOUT ability (push that encoded stream back into Icecast)... It sort of works. The mount gets opened, it logs in fine, and metadata gets passed... However, the
<Raliegh> stream does not actually become encoded and there is no sound. Now using the EXACT SAME METHOD on my Windows computer... It works perfectly. The stream gets opened, meta-data gets passed, and the stream is encoded in MPEG. I've cross-referenced the log files and they're both nearly identical.
<dragoneye> Raliegh:  aptitude install non-free-codecs         ????
<urlin2u> Raliegh, vlc has a pretty big forum might you try there?
<Raliegh> I installed a medibuntu repository and installed fixed FFMPEG. It's been declared that the encoder works... Since it encodes the live stream and saves it as MPEG succesfully (tested in many different audio players for codec signature).
<Raliegh> Also, last time I tried installing non-free-codecs I got a TON of errors at the end, that would persis with any command I ran. I think it had something to do with JDK.
<Raliegh> And yeah, their forum is large... But kind of inactive. Trust me, I've got my posts there. :)
<dragoneye> Raliegh:  apt-get -f
<Raliegh> People in the IRC are baffled and at a loss too.
<Raliegh> What does that command do dragoneye?
<dragoneye> fix any dependensies errors....
<Raliegh> Oh that's nice.
<Black> Ow
<Raliegh> Does anybody have a blank Ubuntu server I could test this on with non-free-codecs then? I reallllly don't want to have to go through another install.
<pnorman> Raliegh: Could try VirtualBox or an EC2 instance
<dragoneye> try linux mint 11 ,  it boots live...
<Raliegh> Oooh, good point. I'll set-up a virtual server. VMWare ftw.
<dragoneye> right on.
<Raliegh> Oh God, 685MB.
<Raliegh> I won't be testing anytime soon.
<dragoneye> anytime is soon enogh ;-)
<pnorman> I just had download the server .iso and burn it to a DVD since I couldn't find the appropriate USB stick
<Raliegh> Hahaha :)
<Raliegh> Yeah, lucky me VMWare supports ISO mounting. Either way though I've got tons of DVD's around.
<ksx4system> is it possible to debootstrap Debian 6 squeeze using my Ubuntu 11.10 netbook?
<Raliegh> In the meantime, anyone care to tune into some music for a bit and comment on quality, skips, etc? It'd be quite helpful.
<pnorman> I was doing a test install on bare metal to test the SAS card in another motherboard
<almoxarife> Raliegh: run this in terminal, pastebin the result            vlc -l | grep shout
<Raliegh> It's under three lines, just going to paste here.
<Raliegh>  playlist               New winamp 5.2 shoutcast import
<Raliegh>   access_output_shout    IceCAST output
<Raliegh> But yeah, a quality test would be nice. Ignore the terribad web layout. That will all be changed in time. http://www.hackercast.com
<msterbrewer> hmmm
<Black> Hello
<dragoneye> yo
<Raliegh> Yay one minute left on Bunty download. :D
<msterbrewer> gl
<Tux> Sigh, I am having SLOOOW wireless speeds.
<share> Bunty?
<msterbrewer> i think he means ubuntu
<share> lol
<Raliegh> Yeah I do, heh.
<Raliegh> Silly on-the-fly nicknames.
<msterbrewer> been there done that
<msterbrewer> right now im trying to get aircrack to work
<msterbrewer> but there irc is dead atm
<milo_> Their or there
<Raliegh> Going around sniffing wifi's? >:C
<msterbrewer> nah i have the wifi i wanna hack
<msterbrewer> well right now
<share> msterbrewer: #aircrack-ng
<msterbrewer> i have wifi
<msterbrewer> im there
<share> and read the wiki
<msterbrewer> i did
<msterbrewer> my problem is finding the deb file
<msterbrewer> my problem is finding the deb file
<share> apt-get install aircrack-ng
<share> ?
<msterbrewer> or can i install another way
<share> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<msterbrewer> thanks
<skegeek> Does this make sense to anyone? : Dec 25 19:29:03 ubuntu kernel: [ 5829.808143] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
<JasonGriffee> Having troble installing .tar.gz file "./configure" rejected
<share> msterbrewer: I bet you have to patch the wireless driver to inject packets etc... try Backtrack because it comes with everyting.  http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<msterbrewer> thanks
<arooni-mobile> for some reason i'm kinda locked out of my server... i could ssh into before rebooting... now i see: https://gist.github.com/1520745 ... when i try to connect.  i didnt change ssh or anything as far as i know
<Raliegh> Someone in here is still tuned into my stream. ;)
<TJRana> hi um, I have a problem… here it is: http://pastebin.com/TFSL4tsz
<Gyro54> Hi All, Whats the best rip software for Flac?
<Tux> TJRana, your server will work anyway
<Tux> I've had it before and it worked
<skegeek> Can anyone tell me what this means? : Dec 25 19:29:03 ubuntu kernel: [ 5829.808143] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
<TJRana> Tux, thank you so much
<milo_> There is only 13 nicks in teh #backtrack channel
<msterbrewer> how do i tell if i have 64 bit or 32 bit linux
<metaspike> Gyro54, sox - sox -t alsa default ./recording.flac
<dragoneye> uname -a
<Gyro54> metaspike: thanks will give that a go!
<milo_> Huh, there is more people in #ubuntu than #linux. Go figure.
<msterbrewer> how od i know im im running 32 bit or 64 bit gnome
<milo_> These things are pretty dead, considering you think a bunch of people who use this stuff would be hanging out on here.
<msterbrewer> nvm
<dragoneye> msterbrewer: uname -a
<msterbrewer> i found it
<Raliegh> msterbrewer: uname -a
<Raliegh> You're welcome. ;)
<milo_> I tried uname -a and I didn't see the bits I was running on
<thechris> I'm having issues with the nvidia kernel modules
<thechris> I have to rmmod/modprobe them at each boot
<msterbrewer> i went to system settings system info
<thechris> eg, kdm doens't start.  startx fails.  so rmmod nvidia;modprobe nvidia.  then startx works
<milo_> msterbrewer: yeah, I was looking around for that to answer your question. I know mine is 32 bits though
<metaspike> msterbrewer -  dpkg-query -W -f='${Architecture}\n' gnome
<dragoneye> msterbrewer: if it reads i386 its  32 bit ,   if it reads x86_64 you got 64 bit
<msterbrewer> thanks
<metaspike> thechris, add them to /etc/modules
<thechris> I metaspike nvidia is loaded -- thus the rmmod
<msterbrewer> hmm milo i got this error when i wrote that
<msterbrewer> dpkg-query -W -f='${Architecture}\n' gnome
<msterbrewer> No packages found matching gnome.
<milo_> I got this Linux InSpieRon 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mkanyicy> how to replace banshee with rythmbox on unity launcher
<milo_> Not sure what that means. Hope nobody hacks me with the info I give out.
<metaspike> msterbrewer, try -   dpkg-query -W -f='${Architecture}\n' gnome-core
<milo_> That would suck torballs
<mkanyicy> how to replace banshee with rythmbox on unity launcher's "Listen to Music"
<Raliegh> How do you define your root password on a brand new Ubuntu installation?
<nik_cubalibre> ciao
<nik_cubalibre> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<metaspike> Raliegh, root passwd
<msterbrewer> hmm when i go to system info grafix
<msterbrewer> it says grafix driver unknows
<madoo> hello i wanna hellp
<Raliegh> No command found metaspike
<metaspike> no sorry... just - sudo passwd
<Raliegh> It's a fresh ISO installation. I never got prompted for a root password once during the install.
<madoo> i have ubuntu 10.10 with xubuntu .. but i need to install kubuntu in tirmenal can i find hellp plz
<Raliegh> metaspike no go. That just changes my password for the user I'm currently logged in. I want full root access (which I was never prompted for a pass on installation)
<urlin2u> madoo, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Raliegh> I know I can just use sudo
<Raliegh> But I really don't want to.
<Raliegh> Lol.
<urlin2u> Raliegh, sudo =i
<urlin2u> sudo -i
<Raliegh> Oh cool.
<Raliegh> +1 cookie to you good sir.
<mkanyicy> Raliegh, its not a good idea to change the root password which is disabled by default
<thechris> !nvidia "the client"
<ubottu> thechris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raliegh> That's fine, as long as I can simply access root which I can with that nice command. :)
<madoo> thank you but a thats have no brupleam if i have 10.10 &x&kubuntu
<thechris> Does anyone know how to update nvidia's "the client"
<metaspike> thecrhis if you want prop nvidia, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mkanyicy> Raliegh, good to hear you aint changing the password anymore
<thechris> metaspike: nope, that didn't work
<thechris> metaspike: I had previously attempted to install the dev drivers.  they had issues with X.
<madoo> can you tell its hard or no
<thechris> metaspike: so I did an apt-get install nvidia-current.  that didn't work, so I did an apt-get install --purge ..., then a reinstall
<Tux> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and having performance issues with Unity 2D + GNOME 3, and I.
<Tux> 'd like to use LXDE+Unity 2D.
<Tux> So how can I go to do this?
<thechris> metaspike: that also didn't work, but I could switch to a vt, rmmod nvidia and then modprobe it, and then startx at least worked
<thechris> NVRM reports that "the client" has a different verions though
<thechris> And i'm not sure how to fix this issues.
<thechris> updating initramfs didn't work
<metaspike> ? the client? you lost me, i think the client is you.
<Tux> It's the driver?
<thechris> metaspike: it's what the error message says "the client" has API version X, but this module has version Y
<metaspike> did you install anything from outside the repository?
<thechris> metaspike: yes
<metaspike> thechris, the nvidia.run?
<thechris> metaspike: yes
<metaspike> there's your problem, the xorg api is incompatible with the module provided by that driver, presumably
<thechris> metaspike: ok, but is there a way to fix it?
<thechris> or is it easier just to start over
<Tux> thechris, you'll want to uninstall it, purge the apt driver, reboot, reinstall
<thechris> Tux: step1 -- how?
<thechris> "uninstall it"
<metaspike> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run --uninstall
<Tux> thechris, I have not used nvidia.run
<matrixiumn> hello
<metaspike> thechris, then reboot, then sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo reboot
<metaspike> or something :p
<longcat> hello i am long...cat
<metaspike> more like purge nvidia-current, if it's installed, then reboot, then re-install it. pray the .run hasn't munted your libraries
<thechris> metaspike: Tux:  thanks, I'll try that
<longcat> i have a setup i cant reveal details of, but i need to run kpartx from the initrd to make the root device available...  is there a fairly in depth doc on using initramfstools on ubuntu?  i see files in /etc/... but its all blank and im not sure about all the variables
<longcat> i extracted the initrd and i see a bunch of scripts there that aren't in /etc/initramfs-tools
<ssfdre38> hey how can i force the user root to be used by system on my chroot
<metaspike> longcat  "man initrd" and it's subcategories
<metaspike> or intramfs rather
<longcat> theres a man page for initrd but not initramfs or intramfs
<metaspike> ssfdre38, depends what your chrooting into. probably just "su" or "sudo su"
<longcat> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/initramfs-tools.8.html is good but it lacks info for noobs like what the various variables used in the scripts come from
<metaspike> longcat... man initramfs-tools
<ssfdre38> metaspike, well sudo needs sudo: must be setuid root
<cholby> ubuntu is gay
<longcat> i did metaspike ...
<longcat> helped a bit
<totem> cholby, :D stop it
<longcat> i learned that this hack needs to go in local-top
<TJRana> Hi I have a question…. see it says my address is 192.168.1.106#53. is that the same as writing 192.168.1.106/53?
<metaspike> longcat, considering that intrafms is fairly independant of distro (aside that implimentations differ) the gentoo wiki has a great page on intraramfs http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs
<yo> -hi
<msterbrewer> i got this message in terminal what does it mean
<msterbrewer> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<TJRana> use sudo in front of what you wrote
<ssfdre38> msterbrewer, use sudo
<metaspike> msterbrewer, it means what it says, what are you running?
<slawekebi> Hi, who use garmin applications (transfer data) ?
<TJRana> beat you!
<yo> put su or sudo before command
<lalagirl> is anyone there?
<soreau> nope
<rypervenche> tj2: It is not the same. I believe 53 is reffering to the port that DNS uses, so you could say it is 192.168.1.106:53 I suppose.
<ssfdre38> no the 1350 people are not online we are just zombies lalagirl
<lalagirl> rypervenche so um… the 53 shouldn't be there and it should actually be something else?
<lalagirl> ssfdre38 I knew you were a zombie
<ssfdre38> i feel like one right now
<lalagirl> ssfdre38 I can even smell it from here
<soreau> ! help | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lalagirl> what is that? ! help
<lalagirl> ! help | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rypervenche> lalagirl: It should be there if you are looking at a DNS zone file. Where did you find the information?
<soreau> lalagirl: It invokes the bot to post a message
<lalagirl> soreau oh that is cool
<Kronen> Hi.  I keep getting authentication errors for SSL when my procmail tries to forward email.  Where can I check/change the authentication details it is using?
<lalagirl> rypervenche i needed to write some local ip address and this website has an example that shows 10.0.0.0/24
<lalagirl> rypervenche: I think my local IP address is 192.168.1.106/?? or somethign but I don't know what to put after the /
<newb113> hello all! A question about hosts file
<lalagirl> ! help | newb113
<ubottu> newb113: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newb113> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<newb113> lalagirl: will do :)
<llutz> lalagirl: usually 192.168.1.106/24   (first 24bits of netmask are set)
<lalagirl> newb113 lol
<lalagirl> llutz: thank you SO MUCH!!!!
<llutz> lalagirl: check your netmask, google for CIDR
<newb113> a question on hosts file - I need to redirect all subdomains of a certain domain to localhost, except one (say test.mydomain.com), which should be resolved as usual. So now I have a line 127.0.0.1 mydomain.com - but how do I add an exception to this line, how can I force test.mydomain.com to be resolved via DNS?
<lalagirl> llutzL it says Net: CIDR Notation would be 192.168.1.0/24
<Reaper507> hello all. is it possible to use a repository for older ubuntu?
<llutz> lalagirl: right, cpoy/paste error,sry
<lalagirl> llutz: it says it would be 192.168.1.0/24 ? wait wait...
<lalagirl> llutz the ip address of my server is 192.168.1.106
<lalagirl> why would the CIDR notation be 192.168.1.0/24
<Wonderhoof> hey #ubuntu, i am having trouble with java. i manually downloaded the .bin file for java x64 and installed it according to the directions on the java website with no errors. but when i try to execute a jar file with the command "java -jar jarfile.jar" it says java isnt installed
<Wonderhoof> any ideas?
<lalagirl> ! java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Wonderhoof> yes. i'm aware that java is in the repositories. java 64 bit is not
<llutz> lalagirl:  192.168.1.106 with netmask 255.255.255.0  would be 192.168.1.0/24  (the whole 192.168.1.*-subnet)
<lalagirl> llutz: ohhhh that makes more sense...
<llutz> lalagirl: http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<yo>  hi
<lalagirl> llutz: I was using the same website hahaha :D
<metaspike> Wonderhoof, you also need ia32-libs
<metaspike> at least, i did.
<Wonderhoof> metaspike, ty
<newb113> Wonderhoof: I recall I had to manually set some environment variables when installing (32-bit) Java SDK
<Wonderhoof> newb113, any idea on how to retrace your steps?
<newb113> Wonderhoof: what do you mean? I tried to run a program that uses Java, and it complained that it couldn't locate it
<newb113> Wonderhoof: so I ran export JAVA_HOME=/home/user/Install/jdk1.6.0_30
<Wonderhoof> newb113, yes that's where i am currently
<Wonderhoof> oh, huh
<Wonderhoof> ook that makes sense
<newb113> Wonderhoof: the program offered to change one of the few variables, so I guess it can be solved in different ways
<newb113> Wonderhoof: worked for me, though
<Wonderhoof> i'll give it a shot
<lalagirl> llutz thank you so much for your help
<Wonderhoof> damn
<Wonderhoof> no good
<lalagirl> if I installed and configured Postfix, then do I need to install and configure Dovecot?
<lalagirl> ! language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wonderhoof> <.<
<Wonderhoof> grow up
<Tux> lalagirl, if you're just sending emails you will not need to set up dovecot
<airtonix> lalagirl: it instantly makes sense when you know how to count in binary
<llutz> lalagirl: if you need a pop3/imap-server, yes
<opalepatrick> newby question... where can I add startup apps in 11.10?
<opalepatrick> unity interface I think
<airtonix> opalepatrick: startup-applications
<matrixiumn> hello
<lalagirl> opalepatrick I searched this up for you: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/09/automatically-startup-applications-for-all-users-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<llutz> lalagirl: old but the main steps should still apply http://www.adomas.org/2006/08/postfix-dovecot/
<airtonix> lalagirl: or you could just use the startup applications system interface
<ribot> hi
<ribot> i've installed webmin on ubuntu server, and it automatically set up ssl it seems...so now i'm trying to find out how to use the same ssl configuration for other sites than webmin, but i can't find out where webmin is setup to be accessed through apache, since no other page can be accessed by ssl
<airtonix> opalepatrick: alt + f2, type startup, look for the entry labeled: startup applications. ??? . profit
<Tux> ribot, afaik Webmin uses its own web server
<lalagirl> llutz thanks, I'm looking at it
<opalepatrick> thanks a lot lalagirl - tried that from terminal airtonix - command not found?
<maxulti> h
<llutz> !webmin  | ribot webmin isn't supported here
<ubottu> ribot webmin isn't supported here: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<airtonix> ribot: webmin is not supported in ubuntu.
<airtonix> opalepatrick: if you are using unity, then alt + f2 brings up the dash. use it to search for your applications... its pretty simple one is called : "Startup Applications"
<ribot> the question is really ssl related, as i tried to enable ssl-default by the server refuses to respond
<airtonix> opalepatrick: if you haven't worked it out by now, "Startup Applications" is not a command you can execute
<airtonix> ribot: it's actually most likely a webmin problem. you should really use Zentyal instead.
<opalepatrick> cheers airtonix - finding my way around :-)
<lalagirl> llutz: so if I were to use IMAP because I want to configure a program on another computer to access the emails, then I would have to use Dovecot. am I correct?
<llutz> lalagirl: yes
<llutz> or any other imap-server
<lalagirl> llutz: okay. let me install and configure Dovecot
<lalagirl> llutz: i'll be right back
<mysticsoul> How do I specify a virtual screen size in Ubuntu 11.10
<mysticsoul> ?
<lalagirl> Oh and as an offtopic question, How was everyone's Christmas Day yesterday?
<jutnux> Brilliant, yours?
<lalagirl> jutnux: well, it wasn't extraordinary, but it was alright
<lalagirl> jutnux: did you get presents?
<jutnux> Indeed I did.
<jutnux> I'll PM you as I don't want to stay off topic.
<mysticsoul> Hello everyone, how do I specify a virtual screen size in Ubuntu 11.10? I'm using remote desktop from my laptop to my desktop (which is dual screen 1680x1050 on each monitor) and I need to view the entire screen but not scaled.
<aBound> Hey all I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I also the nvidia driver yet I can't get it to work.
<mysticsoul> When you say you cannot get it to work, what exactly is happening when you boot up?
<metaspike> mysticsoul, what are you using? rdesktop?
<aBound> mysticsoul, It stays at the 800x600 resolution.
<maxulti> are you able to come till the login screen? if no then it may not be compatible with your hardware
<aBound> I have a 15.3" laptop and it has a resolution of 1920x1200.
<aBound> From switch I cannot switch from.
<lalagirl> aBound: that's a nice laptop you have
<mysticsoul> metaspike, yes I am using the remote desktop connection from my laptop running Ubuntu to another desktop running Ubuntu.
<aBound> lalagirl, System76 was preconfigured for Ubuntu 11.10 yet is unstable at the moment worked fine on there.
<mysticsoul> aBound, have you tried editing xorg.conf?
<fishcooker> merry xmas felas
<aBound> mysticsoul, I went to nVidia X Server Settings and it's telling me to run as root and to edit my X config file and to restart X.
<mysticsoul> aBound, if your laptop was preconfigured for 11.10 then why are you using 10.04 right now?
<fishcooker> enjoy your xmas h'day
<lalagirl> fishcooker: MERRY XMAS
<fishcooker> :p lalagirl
<aBound> mysticsoul, Because 11.10 is unstable. It's a bleeding edge release more than a stable release.
<aBound> I'd choose stability over instability any day of the week.
<aBound> lalagirl, 16GB of unnecessary RAM.
<mysticsoul> yeah aBound, try opening a terminal and then type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without the quotes) and then go to the display section and edit the resolution there.
<lalagirl> aBound: but that's still impressive for a laptop, what brand/model do you have?
<metaspike> mysticsoul, use:   rdesktop -g 1024x768 munter:80   for example
<fishcooker> i've done manual upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 for  a specific reason..  i change the repository from lucid to maver. then do # apt-get update --fix-missing && apt-get dist-upgrade
<aBound> lalagirl, System76 is the manufacturer they create fully compatible Ubuntu machines www.system76.com I should of gotten the 14 inch due to this keyboard being big for my small hands.
<Raliegh> So metaspike, after installing a virtual Ubuntu installation and trying to transcode/get the stream working with the non-free-codecs... No go. Same issue. :(
<fishcooker> i've set quiet; force yes but.. why it still prompting for keep default configuration?
<aBound> mysticsoul, In ubuntu 11.10 lightdm constantly broke and hung at kernel boot and gave several messages.
<mysticsoul> metaspike, what I am after is setting a virtual resolution of say 3360x1050 so that when I remote on to the desktop I can pan around the screen and access all parts of the desktop.
<aBound> mysticsoul, As far as I know Ubuntu 11.10 runs on Debian testing...
<ribot> it wouldbe nice to know why webmin isn't supported, as nobody seems to think zentyal is better
<aBound> mysticsoul, Keyboard shortcuts are broken can't change em either it's a buggy version.
<mysticsoul> In previous versions of Ubuntu, one could set Virtual 3360x1050 in xorg.conf, which would allow a higher resolution that what is currently set.
<mysticsoul> aBound, have you done a clean install or an upgrade?
<aBound> mysticsoul, Clean install good thing for an SSD drive.
<aBound> But seems my xorg.conf file is blank I assume that's normal?
<cloudgeek> weird problem rvm installed 1.9.2 ruby but when i use ruby -v in bash there is nothin help plz i paste here deatils of bash https://gist.github.com/1520826
<mysticsoul> aBound, xorg.conf being blank is normal. You probably won't have an xorg.conf file.
<auronandace> !webmin | ribot
<llutz> ribot: ".. webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files.."
<ubottu> ribot: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<aBound> mysticsoul, Is there any particular lines I need to add in order for the resolution to change?
<aBound> I'm happier using this version because it just works... haha I can then get on with my day when the nvidia driver is fixed.
<cloudgeek> plz help me
<mysticsoul> aBound, you should try a format and clean install on the SSD. It should be fine.
<ribot> it's clearly a conspiracy where zentyal paid ubuntu to advocate them and disable webmin
<lalagirl> ! help | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mysticsoul> aBound, are you using the open source nVidia driver or the proprietary one?
<aBound> mysticsoul, Do another format and reinstall it?
<aBound> haha
<lalagirl> sorry my mistake
<lalagirl> cloudgeek sorry didn't see your other message
<aBound> mysticsoul, I just installed the binary nvidia driver and I'm assuming it has to be configured.
<llutz> ribot: hehe - basically its a bad idea, to give any web-application full (root-)access to config-files.
<mysticsoul> aBound, you can try that but as a last resort.
<mysticsoul> aBound, okay, what happens if you open display settings and try changing the resolution?>
<cloudgeek> i am using ubuntu server 11.10 , weird problem rvm installed 1.9.2 ruby but when i use ruby -v in bash there is nothin help plz i paste here deatils of bash https://gist.github.com/1520826
<alexander> hey
<aBound> mysticsoul, It's saying it appears your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics vendor's tool instead?
<Guest75959> hey i installed my ubuntu and used the whole hardisk for ubuntu but i want to put back on windows and when i try install windows 7 it cant see my hardisc
<Rik_1980> qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta?
<aBound> Is there any command to restart X?
<sinosoidal> hi everyone. does anyone knows how to make possible to access usb devices without having to write sudo appname all the time  (the app uses libusb to gain access to usb device)
<mysticsoul> aBound, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mysticsoul> metaspike, I tried that command but it does not connect.
<aBound> mysticsoul, Let's just hope when I do that nothing fooks up.
<aBound> brb
<mysticsoul> aBound, you should be fine.
<lalagirl> llutz: I'm configuring Dovecot and I'm having some trouble finding the things this tutorial is trying to show me: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_11.04&p=mail&f=2
<metaspike> it was just an example. -g HxW was the point
<Guest75959> can you guys tell me what to do i used my whole drive for ubuntu but i want to be able to install windows again how can i do that
<Guest75959> anyone known?
<mysticsoul> metaspike, I've tried the rdesktop command but it does not work. It says "unable to connect". Also, that is not what I'm after. I need the X screen resolution to be set higher but for that I need to set the virtual size to 3360x1050. Is there a way to do that other than through xorg.conf?
<lalagirl> Guest75959: what you could do, and this is what I would do, is use a LiveCD to format the entire HDD and then install Windows 7 from there
<jutnux> lalagirl: Or you could just use the format  tool on the Windows 7 disc...
<lalagirl> Guest75959 or you could use GParted
<lalagirl> jutnux that's true.
<Guest8473> hi there
<lalagirl> Guest8473 Hi
<Guest75959> whats this life cd you talk about
<meegooo> what's advantages of using this shebang -> #!/usr/bin/env sh  ??
<Guest8473> anyone know how to connect from outside computer into virtualbox machine?
<lalagirl> Guest8473 just an ordinary Ubuntu installation disk
<dragoneye> boot live cd use gparted, shrink linuxpart in the beginning, and add  a new part as sda1 for windows and edit /etc/fstab to suit your new location for linux and upate grub.  probebly easyer to copy your data and do a full reinstall of windows and linux ;-)
<llutz> lalagirl: check dovecot.conf for the lines needed, ignore line-numbering
<aBound> Ahh, I just love when stuff just doesn't go the right way. :P
<lalagirl> Guest75959 just an ordinary Ubuntu installation disk
<mysticsoul> aBound, did that work?
<lalagirl> Guest75959 LiveCD
<Guest75959> alright
<Terry> ;-)
<bullgard4> What does 'desc' stand for in /etc/mc/mc.ext?
<Guest8473> lalagirl : is a bot?
<aBound> mysticsoul, Nope gave me errors like implying Failed to load nvidia module or some stuff like that.
<aBound> mysticsoul, In my hardware drivers it says: my nvidia drivers are installed.
<mysticsoul> aBound, you should try removing and reinstalling the open source drivers.
<aBound> mysticsoul, Any way I can install that open source driver?
<aBound> ha
<lalagirl> Guest8473 huh? I'm not a bot
<mysticsoul> aBound, try this but the open source one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aBound> Downside is I'll eventually have to install the binary nvidia driver.
<Guest8473> lalagirl : did you know how to ssh from outside machine into virtualbox machine?
<mysticsoul> aBound, you can try with the open source driver. If that works then you can try experimenting further or leave it at that.
<lalagirl> Guest8473 uh…. I think so
<lalagirl> llutz http://paste.ubuntu.com/783276/
<aBound> mysticsoul, Looks like they're already installed I wonder why they aren't being used when I never had the nvidia driver installed.
<lalagirl> Guest8473 lets try, what is your virtualbox machine? is it a ubuntu system?
<aBound> Beforehand.
<aBound> Well, my nVidia graphics card is a 580M 1.5GB be a waste not to have that driver.
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<mysticsoul> aBound, you will have to uninstall the proprietary drivers and the open source ones and then try reinstalling the open source ones only.
<Guest75959> i cant install wow anymore used to be able with winetricks but it dont work anymore
<Guest8473> lalagirl : yes it is ubuntu and I'm using sun oracle virtualbox
<Guest75959> how can i install wow
<aBound> mysticsoul, Will do.
<mysticsoul> aBound, once you have rebooted and confirmed the open source ones work then you can try removing them and try the binary ones.
<llutz> lalagirl: check /etc/dovecot/conf.d/*  for more configs
<Guest75959> i would like to install wow on ubuntu how can i do this now
<lalagirl> llutz: okay
<lalagirl> Guest8473: okay so open up terminal
<aBound> It's so hard to move around with a 800x600 resolution.
<Guest8473> lalagirl : okay
<Guest8473> lalagirl : done
<Guest8473> lalagirl : next?
<farrukhjon> who known how do best the sound of ubuntu+intel sound chip ?
<owenll> Guest75959: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<llutz> lalagirl: since the layout of configuration-files may change, you shouldn't use tutorials like yours using "change line-number xx into blah". read more general sources to get an idea what you have to do
<lalagirl> Guest8473: then you type "ssh username@ipaddress" fill in username and ip address of the machine you are trying to access
<Guest8473> lalagirl : but even though I ping the ip address from my machine to this virtualbox machine, it won't word
<lalagirl> Guest8473: it's usually the first user you created for that machine.. and the ip address depends on the location of the machine you are trying to access
<Guest8473> work *
<aBound> brb in maybe 30 mins or less.
<Guest8473> lalagirl : I can ping from my virtualbox to another machine on the outside
<Guest8473> but not vice versa
 * mysticsoul waves goodbye
<llutz> Guest8473: you need to setup bridged networking for the vm
<Guest8473> llutz : how to do that? :)
<llutz> Guest8473: edit vm setup in virtualbox
<lalagirl> llutz: I try to work my way using the simplest way possible… that's why I rely those tutorials
<llutz> Guest8473: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads#manual
<lalagirl> llutz: that's mainly why I do that… but once again, I'm new to all of this… so why not?
<mysticsoul> Hello everyone, can someone tell me whether it is possible to set a virtual screen size without putting it in xorg.conf.
<lalagirl> llutz: and the tutorial is not thaaaat old… it's only one version shy from what i am working with
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: what program are you using for the virtual screen?
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, let me explain in detail what I am trying to do.
<llutz> lalagirl: it might be not too old but it doesn't work with actual versions. so ask the author how to fix
<lalagirl> setting up a server is HARD WORK! :(
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, I am trying to remote using VNC from my laptop running Ubuntu 11.10 to my desktop running the same OS. My laptop resolution is 1280x800 and my desktop is a dual screen running 2 monitors at 1680x1050 each.
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, I want to be able to set a higher resolution on my laptop screen so that when I remote on I can pan across to view the entire desktop screen./
<Guest8473> llutz : how about using host only network?
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, I know this was possible using xorg.conf wherein adding a line Virtual 3360x1050 would then allow you to set a higher resolution and pan across the desktop. Is this possible in Ubuntu 11.10?
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: um.. without xorg.conf we're running out of options… i'm not much of an expert, but what i might also try doing is use a different vnc client?
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: is that doable?
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, this is not about a vnc client, this is about virtual screen resolution on my laptop.
<etfb> What's the latest news on using iTunes or equivalent in Ubuntu?  Last I checked, it was impossible.  I want my daughter to ditch her Windows partition for a full reinstall of Lubuntu, but she has an iPod Touch.  What are the options?
<ThinkT510> !itunes | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ThinkT510> !ipod | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<etfb> But how good are they?  When I say "impossible", I mean that all those existed but they were so bad that nobody in their right mind would ever touch them.  This was maybe two years ago.
<lalagirl> um...
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: okay um….
<cliffybx> arev there other alternative to ubuntu software centre?
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, I know I've been trying to figure this one out for ages but cannot get a concrete answer.
<ribot> i've tried to installed ssl on apache2 but now i get error 107: net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: okay maybe you can set xrandr commands in .xprofile
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<chiiiiiz> can anyone help me with a BIG problem : bug during ntfs partition resizing
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, how do I set a virtual resolution using xrandr.
<chiiiiiz> the partition is a VISTA partition, now the HD is mounted on my ubuntu desktop
<chiiiiiz> gparted says that there is no file system, I need to recover the infos
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: okay um...
<chiiiiiz> and the content of course...
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: A user’s ~/.xprofile file is executed on Xorg startup if it exists and is executable. You can copy and paste XRandR command line strings into this file so they’re executed when you log in.
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: But the trick is that you're not changing xorg.conf
<etfb> chiiiiiz: if you didn't make backups before fiddling with your NTFS drive from within Linux, you may be about to have a bad day.
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: I think...
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, I know that bit but I wanted to know how to set a virtual resolution using xrandr?
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 800x600
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, thanks, i'll try that.
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: does it work?
<mysticsoul> lalagirl, I'll let you know in 5.
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: okay
<smokycat> i love ubuntu and you
<lalagirl> smokycat: I love you too.
<dragoneye> how not to love?
<hot2trot> is there any reason I shouldn't leave my new hard drive NTFS formatted?
<dragoneye> for a new ubuntu install?
<cliffybx> what a romantic couple
<dragoneye> forget it
<dragoneye> hehe
<cliffybx> dragoneye< what version did you use
<dragoneye> hot2trot: i would go for ext4
<lalagirl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love
<dragoneye> lalagirl: :-)
<aBound> I'm about to blow a new head gasket. hehe
<hot2trot> dragoneye: it's just that it's for an external hard drive, and I have it connected to a server... so the bottle neck in speed will be bandwidth
<dragoneye> dont, its expensive
<truesky> good morning everyone
<hot2trot> dragoneye: I was wondering if there were any other reasons not to use NTFS... assuming it is even slower than ext4
<f11f12> how can I disable my trackpad when an external mouse is connected?
<dragoneye> hot2trot: so you want it as an external buffer, not a boot drive?
<aBound> dragoneye, Indeed it is.
<hot2trot> dragoneye: don't know what an external buffer is... but no I would not boot off it
<truesky> sorry to bother. Want someone with some experience in Chromium. Mu java plugin is not working, and I don't know how to re-enable it. working on developer's version. I have sun java installed on ubuntu
<dragoneye> external whatever..
<lalagirl> f11f12: visit this website
<lalagirl> f11f12: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58584/can-i-automatically-deactivate-my-touchpad-when-a-usb-mouse-is-connected
<dragoneye> you have win tools that reads ext*
<hot2trot> dragoneye: yea, I'm just using it for general storage of media and documents and stuffs
<hot2trot> and I seem to be able to read and write to it... so I can't imagine any problems
<dragoneye> as long you dont worry about the attributes of the files then you can use ntfs
<lalagirl> dragoneye: NTFS IS EVIL!
<dragoneye> aggreed!!!
<aBound> lalagirl, You said it anything MS related. lol
 * dragoneye hug's lalagirl
<lalagirl> :D
<lalagirl> how do you hug?
<lalagirl> on here?
<share> Linux is evil in MS' perspective
<share> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aBound> ha
<Daglas> \s irc.revolutiontt.net
<mysticsoul> lalagirl: it did not work. I'm trying some other switches.
<aBound> brb damn
<truesky> lol
<lalagirl> mysticsoul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_XRandR_changes_persistently
<jmscomtech> hmm im trying to run a installer for a game but it keeps ending saying needs access to a x server
<mysticsoul> lalagirl: thanks.
<jmscomtech> any ideas?
<f11f12> lalagirl, for some reason the touchpad-indicator does not disable my touchpad...?
<hot2trot> wait, I can't make group ownerships and such on NTFS?
<jmscomtech> its a .sh file, so i run sh name.sh
<iceroot> hot2trot: correct ntfs does not support unix-permissions and posix-acls
<f11f12> My system settings show only a  mouse, xinput lists: ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<f11f12> lalagirl: but I can't disable the ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint using xinput (that causes unity to restart)
<cliffybx> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out ..how to fix this error
<nrs> kdfljadfg
<hot2trot> well thank you, i have my answer
<truesky> ha
<truesky> nevermind
<truesky> got it
<Your_Dog> share, I don't mind wearing a black cape behind my back with an icon of a sitting penguin in its center. ;)
<lalagirl> f11f12: okay um...
<Paijo> Yapz,termasuk operasi crud
<lalagirl> f11f12: I think it's a bug that is still trying to be worked out
<f11f12> hmm,
<lalagirl> f11f12: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/901093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898891 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #901093 Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out" [Undecided,In progress]
<f11f12> unity seems to have too many bugs to be the only option in my opinion.
<f11f12> thanks for trying
<bullgard4> Where can I find a detailed description of the Banshee 2.2.1 plugin »Stream recorder«? I managed once to generate a record on my hard disk. But no more.
<lalagirl> f11f12: lookat this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/898891
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 898891 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out" [Undecided,In progress]
<msterbrewer> i got a random question
<msterbrewer> qhy are some of my files names in hebrew
<lalagirl> f11f12: read some of it… Raphael Gradenwitz might have a solution… i'm not so sure
<cliffybx> >obottu thanks=)
<msterbrewer> when i specifically picked for ubuntu to be installed in english
<lalagirl> msterbrewer: are you sure you selected english?
<msterbrewer> i think its the folder for the linux installation
<msterbrewer> its called saved by the system or something like that in hebrew
<MK--> hi all, i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 from a usb stick but it keeps crashing when i try and run ubuntu or install ubuntu from the usb. it hangs after 'attaching scsi drive' and doesn't do anything. Anyone have any solutions pls?
<f11f12> lalagirl, I fixed it, I wrote a script that disables the xinput device, but I have to connect my mouse afterwards. a bit silly since it's a wireless one...
<Seveas> msterbrewer, Ubuntu has no such thing as a "saved by the system" folder
<MK--> any help will be apprecited, thanks :)
<lalagirl> f11f12: that's really clever
<f11f12> a workaround until it's fixed.
<lalagirl> f11f12: look into this: http://brennydoogles.wordpress.com/2010/11/23/automatically-disable-touchpad-when-external-mouse-connected/
<lalagirl> MK--: Okay um lets see
<MK--> thanks lalagirl
<bullgard4> MK--: Hopefully reading http://techthroes.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-from-usb-stick.html will help you.
<lalagirl> MK-- are you sure you downloaded the entire image?
<f11f12> lalagirl, thanks :-)
<MK--> yeah i did
<MK--> definitely
<lalagirl> MK-- okay what os are you using right now?
<share> MK--: md5sum .iso and check
<MK--> i'm on crappy windows 7
<MK--> and i'm desperate to get off this crap
<lalagirl> MK-- lol okay.. ! language
<MK--> sorry but i'm really frustrated
<MK--> haven't used windows in years
<MK--> and then got a new machine and thought i'd try it
<MK--> it's driving me nuts!
<lalagirl> MK-- Let's use this installation file to get the image onto the usb drive
<lalagirl> MK-- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.7.4.exe
<MK--> i have that
<MK--> and clicked on download the iso
<msterbrewer> windows 7 is fine ...........when it works
<iceroot> !enter | MK--
<ubottu> MK--: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iceroot> msterbrewer: and offtopic here
<MK--> but it says http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MK--> The requested URL /natty/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<iceroot> MK--: natty is 11.04 and not 11.10
<iceroot> MK--: oneiric is 11.10
<MK--> hmm ic
<iceroot> !download | MK--
<ubottu> MK--: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MK--> that's an error on their end then
<lalagirl> MK-- just put the iso in the same directory as the Universal-USB-Installer-x.x.x.x.exe
<Seveas> iceroot, heh, the links on releases.ubuntu.com are broken apparently
<Seveas> MK--, which one did tou want to download? 11.10 (Oneiric) or 11.04 (Natty)?
<MK--> 11.10
<MK--> btw how do i mdsum on windows?
<lalagirl> MK-- you said you wanted 11.04
<Seveas> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MK--> sorry i wanted the latest one
<maxulti> i have another suggestion regarding usage of pendrive  .You can use wubi installer to install onto a pendrive.
<MK--> 64bit
<SpiderFred> hi use ubuntu lucid(10.04 I guess) is there a way to safely upgrade to last distro? dist-upgrade doesnt work
<lalagirl> Seveas thats if you use 32bit computing
<MK--> just so i'm being clear - i'm using a usb stick to install onto my own pc
<Seveas> sorry, this is the 64bit one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<MK--> but the usb stick simply won't run
<iceroot> Seveas: the links are fine
<MK--> ok let me try redownloading it
<lalagirl> SpiderFred sudo apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> MK--: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Seveas> try burning it to cd/dvd instead of usb
<lalagirl> SpiderFred does that work?
<Seveas> iceroot, the links on releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ are broken
<Seveas> the links on releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ are fine
<darkowlzz> Seveas, hi
<iceroot> Seveas: no http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<iceroot> Seveas: they are pointing to http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<iceroot> Seveas: and of course the amd64 version
<lalagirl> SpiderFred: open up Terminal and type in "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bullgard4> Where can I find a detailed description of the Banshee 2.2.1 plugin »Stream recorder«? I managed once to generate a record on my hard disk. But no more.
<Seveas> iceroot, those are fine too. The ones that are broken are on http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<SpiderFred> lalagirl, I can upgrade some programs but some arent upgrading like firefox
<MK--> sorry i'm confused now
<MK--> i have an i7 processor so i want 64bit - which one do i download?
<Seveas> MK--, if your USB stick doesn't work, burn the iso to cd or dvd and try that
<iceroot> Seveas: they are fine too
<lalagirl> SpiderFred you can always upgrade firefox later, i think right?
<iceroot> Seveas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Seveas> iceroot, no they are not. Try them.
<iceroot> Seveas: i did
<Seveas> iceroot, except that there's no link to that
<lalagirl> MK-- you want a 64bit version
<lalagirl> MK-- amd64
<iceroot> Seveas: ctrl +f5 to fix your caching
<Seveas> the link points to http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MK--> but mine isn't amd - it's intel 64 bit
<iceroot> Seveas: they are fine, i tried them
<Seveas> MK--, 'amd64' is merely the architecture name
<iceroot> MK--: no you want amd64
<lalagirl> MK-- amd64 is an architecture
<Seveas> other distros call them x86_64
<SpiderFred> lalagirl, its just that many programs on my computer stop upgrading and when I run dist-upgrade its said there is nothing to do
<MK--> aah ok
<iceroot> Seveas: i rechecked all links, all are fine so i guess its a caching-rpoblem on your site
<Seveas> iceroot, intriguing, the links are fine now. I swear they were broken before though :)
<lalagirl> SpiderFred i'm not so sure whats wrong… try using terminal and type in "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then copy everything and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link so we can take a look
<maxulti> i hav e an issue with ubuntu 10.04 not detecting my touchpad.. tried out many solutions but it all failed
<ManDay> Does anyone know a service such as Google-Voice-And-Talk which is well supported for Linux and Windows (for example by pidgin)?
<lalagirl> maxulti what laptop do you have
<bullgard4> maxulti: Please describe the error messages which you obtained, in detail.
<iceroot> ManDay: i guess jabber has something about that
<SpiderFred> lalagirl, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/783327/
<lalagirl> ManDay Google Voice and Google Talk?
<iceroot> ManDay: if you mean something like teamspeak, skype and so on
<ispirto> hello, i want a software can access to the files of a user and i want other users would not access files or directory of eachother. how can i do this?
<lalagirl> SpiderFred: that's only a peice of the code
<ManDay> lalagirl: Google Talk is just the "chat" - I need something similar to Google Voice
<lalagirl> ManDay what's wrong with the web interface?
<ManDay> iceroot: Something like sype, just better supported.
<iceroot> ispirto: the normal file-permissions
<msterbrewer> skype works
<iceroot> !permissions | ispirto
<ManDay> lalagirl: It's a plugin... Pretty annoying
<ubottu> ispirto: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<maxulti> i have a dell XPS laptop ( config : i5 ,4gb ram  ,500gb HDD) I am running ubuntu 10.04 ... It was working fine and due an improper shut down it didnt work since then..
<almoxarife> !ot | manday
<ubottu> manday: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SpiderFred> lalagirl, thats all output I got after running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ispirto> iceroot, i created a group called hosting and added users to that group, also the software is in that group
<iceroot> ispirto: so they all have the same group-permissions
<amaury> bonjour tous
<ManDay> almoxarife: I'm looking for Ubn Software. Hardly OT.
<lalagirl> ManDay try "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ken-vandine/notifiers" and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gvoice-notifier"
<ispirto> iceroot, yeah, in order to software access those files. but i don't want other users can access those files
<ManDay> lalagirl: Does that thing have an info page?
<iceroot> ispirto: then dont put the users in that group
<iceroot> ispirto: and dont set the "world readable" (see link from ubottu )
<lalagirl> ManDay https://launchpad.net/gvoice-notifier
<lalagirl> ManDay That's all I know
<ispirto> iceroot, i did chmod o-rwx /dir
<ispirto> i guess just don't adding the other users to same group would solve it
<ManDay> lalagirl: Looks good. Thank you.
<lalagirl> SpiderFred: when you use terminal, save the file, click ctrl+s or somethign to save it as a text file so you can get the whole output
<ispirto> but the question is how the software would access those files
<lalagirl> ManDay Anytime
<ManDay> After all, I'd still prefer a working, dedicated Voice/Video chat client which is not Skype, though
<ManDay> But for the time being, that notifier is a great help
<Seveas> ManDay, try ekiga
<ispirto> can i add one user to multiple groups
<Seveas> ispirto, yes
<ispirto> hmm can i add one folder to multiple groups?
<ManDay> Seveas: Which service does Ekiga use?
<lalagirl> maxulti: sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<Seveas> ManDay, SIP
<ManDay> Seveas: But which *service* (id est account management and name resolution)?
<SpiderFred> lalagirl, I dont know what you mean, I pasted all output that I got from my command there's nothing more
<Seveas> any sip service. ekiga.net for instance
<maxulti> lalagirl : i did it but nothing happened.. no error message and the touchpad didnt not work
<lalagirl> maxulti: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<msterbrewer> i have a strange question
<msterbrewer> why is one file of mine in hebrew even though i specifically installed ubuntu in english
<msterbrewer> i think its the systems folder
<msterbrewer> its at the top under devices
<maxulti> lalagirl , i got this error message :  "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?" on terminal
<Corey> msterbrewer: How sure are you it's in Hebrew?
<Corey> msterbrewer: And I believe Ubuntu supports UTF8 by default now.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a detailed description of the Banshee 2.2.1 extension »StreamRecorder«? I managed once to generate a record on my hard disk. But no more.
<lalagirl> maxulti: i'm finding that this problem is happening to a lot of people
<maxulti> ok..
<ispirto> iceroot, how to achieve this: how to achieve this: http://pastebin.com/fEKexUxM
<Seveas> msterbrewer, there's no such thing as a 'devices' folder or a 'system' folder.
<Seveas> what's the full path?
<lalagirl> maxulti: this has to do with xorg.conf or something
<lalagirl> hey can anyone help me and maxulti out?
<slawekebi> Hi, who use garmin for transferring data - please send me private message
<share> whats the meaning of "gnome 2 fork"?
<msterbrewer> ok how do i update my flash player on ubuntu
<msterbrewer> i tried going to their site but none of the options were .deb
<msterbrewer> and all 3 options which i downloaded wouldnt install
<share> msterbrewer: install flash from the repositories
<OerHeks> msterbrewer, use the latest from softwarecentre
<msterbrewer> ok
<share> msterbrewer: always try to install from repositories
<msterbrewer> didnt think of it
<maxulti> lalagirl  , ok i couldnt find the xorg.conf file
<share> then ppa or .deb file :)
<lalagirl> maxulti maybe that's why?
<insectatorious> Guys, I have a long question - http://paste.ubuntu.com/783354/
<Seveas> insectatorious, I have a short answer: no.
<share> msterbrewer: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<share> that's it
<msterbrewer> k
<lalagirl> maxulti: okay try this
<lalagirl> maxulti: sudo service gdm stop
<lalagirl> maxulti: sudo Xorg -configure
<lalagirl> maxulti: sudo service gdm start
<insectatorious> Seveas: so basically, the only way is to do a clean install of 10.04?
<share> maxulti: do you use nvidia?
<maxulti> lalagirl : yeah i do have nvidia
<share> lol
<Seveas> insectatorious, that would be the easiest solution
<Seveas> as long as they tick the box to leave their homedirs intact.
<share> maxulti: first ... sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lalagirl> [code]this is code[/code]
<share> and there u go.. you have a new xorg.conf
<Seveas> and have a list of software to reinstall (dpkg --get-selections)
<lalagirl> it doesn't work on here
<Seveas> lalagirl, no, irc isn't a forum :-)
<insectatorious> Seveas: much obliged...
<xukun> I trying to install ubuntu on a gpt disk 1mb for bios_grub flag and with raid 0 and lvm but grub will not boot after restart. I get a messageL Can not find device uuid ....  Please help me if you can. I trying this now for 2 days.
<share> lalagirl: he didnt need to stop gdm lolol
<dkov> Seveas, what about adding the extra CD [9.10 and 10.04] in the repository? this way synaptic can use them.
<lalagirl> share: I'm no expert like you are, mr. smarty pants
<share> lol
<insectatorious> dkov: is that re: my question?
<share> now maxulti is stuck in tty
<share> in panic
<dkov> insectatorious, it is kind of
<Seveas> dkov, those are the alternate cd's. They have no alternate CD's :)
<insectatorious> yeah...stupid me sent them the main cds....gron
<dkov> insectatorious, I read something about offline update but can't remember where and so far can't find it.
<dkov> Seveas, I see
<xukun> anyone please
<share> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dkov> insectatorious, where are you parents from?
<Seveas> share, his questions is 20 lines up :)
<share> !offtopic > dkov
<ubottu> dkov, please see my private message
<share> Seveas: ah ok :)
<xukun> share,  I trying to install ubuntu on a gpt disk 1mb for bios_grub flag and with raid 0 and lvm but grub will not boot after restart. I get a messageL Can not find device uuid ....  Please help me if you can. I trying this now for 2 days.
<Seveas> easy on the triggers share, the question about the parents is related to upgrade options...
<share> xukun: sorry I've never used RAID..
<xukun> hooyo188
<Seveas> xukun, if that is a password, I'd suggest you change it :)
<share> :)
<share> weak password
<xukun> Seveas, thanks but that not a password
<Seveas> kk, just making sure :)
<sferauaa> Hello, I'm having trouble with wireless on my new laptop, would anyone be able to help me with this?
<share> Ho0yo188
<share> :p
<Seveas> sferauaa, maybe. If you have some more details.
<msterbrewer> is it dell
<share> Is it me or because of Unity there is less people helping
<sferauaa> Seveas: when I run lspci, it shows it as 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<share> or maybe it's because Christmas
 * sattu94 :)
<msterbrewer> i dont celebrate chrismas
<msterbrewer> im jewish
<Seveas> sferauaa, that's your wired connection, not the wireless one
<Seveas> share, I'd blame it on christmas :)
<sferauaa> Seveas Aah that makes sense, what other output would you like me to give you?
<Seveas> sferauaa, most built-in wireless things are actually usb devices. Try lsusb.
<mcbaine1> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and want to Install all of the MOZILLA programs  ... do i have to do this individually or is there a Suite-install program ??
<Seveas> sferauaa, also, try explaining the problem ;)
<Seveas> mcbaine1, individually. But it's just firefox and thunderbird, right?
<share> mcbaine1: add PPA for Firefox and Thunderbird :) and sudo apt-get install firefox thunderbird
<mcbaine1> no sunbird, seamonkey  .. i basically wanna be a mozilla tester ??
<Seveas> share, why a ppa?
<sferauaa> Seveas, here's the output of lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/783368/ and basically what's happening is when I go to the network manager applet it shows up as if the computer only has a wired ethernet card and not a wireless card
<share> Seveas: to get updates :)
<raven> (g)rsync - how to make empty files after finished sync to list dates of backup? anything like touch `date +%F` is not working
<sferauaa> ie, when I right click it there's not option to disable wireless, only to disable networkknig altogether
<aBound> Yay! Finally got the nVidia drivers installed for 10.04.
<xukun> Seveas, do u by any chance know thing or 2 about raid configuration with gpt?
<Seveas> raven, touch "$(date +%F)"
<Seveas> sferauaa, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  seems to be it. Try searching help.ubunut.com for realtek.
<mcbaine1> Right, no one is talking to me so i will install anyway.... and go to a #mozilla channel..
<sferauaa> Seveas, thanks for your help! will have a look now
<Seveas> sferauaa, there's a driver you need. It may be as simple as launching jockey and clicking the right buttons
<sinosoidal_> hi everyone. how can I access a usb device using libusb without having to write sudo?
<lalagirl> bye everyone!!! goodbye for now
<Seveas> sinosoidal_, maybe chown'ing the relevant device to your user will do it. Or maybe there's a group you need to be member of
<lalagirl> llutz bye
<Seveas> xukun, not much I'm afraid.
<raven> Seveas, same effect with the `` syntax: it only creates a file named $(date +%F)
<xukun> Seveas, np
<sinosoidal_> Seveas, do you think I will need to change udev rules for this?
<Seveas> raven, did you use double quotes?
<Seveas> raven, and how are you running this?
<aBound> Ubuntu 10.04 rocks stable as a rock.
<share> aBound: agree
<Seveas> sinosoidal_, maybe. It's hard to give an accurate answer without more info (like current owner/group/permissions/name of the device node)
<Kartagis> deactivating device (reason 'managed') <--- I get this when I hook up my iPhone. what is this?
<raven> Seveas, yes i did - i use grsync and put it into special options to "run before sync"
<share> aBound: the best would be Ubuntu 12.04 without Unity
<aBound> share, Probably would but waiting till 12.04 stable enough would be nice.
<Seveas> raven, ah, that doesn't run it via a proper shell I guess.
<Seveas> I don't know grsync that well
<raven> Seveas, ok but how to do it without a shell?
<sinosoidal_> Seveas, crw-rw-r--  1 root root 189, 17 2011-12-26 09:44 018
<raven> -script
<share> Unity is ruining Ubuntu for many people
<share> im stuck with Maverick
<Seveas> sinosoidal_, yeah, chown for now and udev rules change later seems to be what you need
<aBound> I'm on Lucid
<Seveas> share, unity is getting better though. I found it unusable in 11.04 and somewhat ok in 11.10
<aBound>  Downside is I'll have to reinstall it tomorrow.
<Seveas> though I'm mostly using a zillion terminator windows anyway :)
<aBound> Was fooking around with settings and of course messed up something.
<aBound> But found an awesome ppa for updating the nvidia drivers.
<Seveas> raven, wrap your touch in a small shellscript and have grsync execute that
<raven> Seveas, ok seems no way without a script. how to give the preset name to that script to write it to the filename too? (have several jobs in grsync)
<Seveas> raven, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/526012/. Then call it as scriptname_here jobname_here
<raven> Seveas, ok i'll try that tnx for now
<aBound> Dang, this sucks with 10.04 I have to find all these updated pkgs.
<aBound> brb
<Seveas> aBound, be brave and update :)
 * Seveas is running 12.04 alpha already :)
<aBound> Seveas, HA! wasn't expecting you to be running that.
<aBound> brb
<debianed> how do i start httrack gui on ubuntu?
<aBound> Seveas, How stable is the alpha?
<Seveas> so far the only problem I have is that evolution doesn't recognize any ssl certificate
<Seveas> unity is much less crashy than in 11.10
<debianed> anyone knows how to start httrack gui?
<aBound> I prefer thunderbird over evolution. :P
<Seveas> I hate thunderbird
<Seveas> Not that evo is much better. All mailclients suck :)
<aBound> hehe
<aBound> Seveas, Except for gmail right. lol
<Seveas> neh, gmail sucks too :)
<aBound> Awww...
<Seveas> /nick TheGrinch
<Seveas> :)
<debianed> apt-get install httrack to install gui,really?
<Seveas> debianed, you can install it from the software center too
<aBound> Seveas, It'll be hard for me to switch back and fourth. Does 12.04 support proper graphical boot splashes?
<debianed> sveneas:that i goptta try
<Seveas> aBound, all ubuntu versions since 6.something do
<aBound> Seveas, When I was using 11.10 the resolution was all fooked up.
<aBound> Seveas, Somebody said cause nvidia drivers didn't support KMS.
<Seveas> aBound, if that's what's caused your problem, it's unlikely to be fixed already
<aBound> Seveas, My graphical boot splash is completely black on this version.
<aBound> Blah!
<raven> Seveas, hm i do not find out how to run this script - no sh, no bash, no ./script.sh - errors all the time. man does not help too....
<aBound> I'll have to give 12.04 a test run in virtualbox tomorrow it's 4am.
<Seveas> 'night
<debianed> installed,success
<aBound> Have a goodnight Seveas
<Seveas> it's 1pm here in the civilized world already. Family visits soon... oh they joys of christmas :)
<Seveas> raven, did you make it executable?
<Seveas> if so, try this as command: /full/path/to/yourscript.sh. Otherwise do: bash /full/path/to/script.sh
<xukun> If I do mdadm --examine --scan I get this as result. ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 UUID=37ee64cf:3d91b378:74487e62:e933d00a name=ubuntu:0 this can be right? using raid 0 of 2 disk
<pooltable> help where to download steam and install it ?
<raven> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> xukun, that can be right. It detected a raid array.
<Seveas> pooltable, https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<Odaym> if I wanted my 'cd' command to execute 'ls' after its execution, how would that alias be/
<Seveas> alias cd='cd $1; ls'
<Corey> That would get very annoying, very fast. :-)
<Odaym> really?
<xukun> Seveas, but why does it says ARRAY /dev/md/0 should't it say ARRAY /dev/md0 sins that is what I created with mdamd?
<llutz_> $1 will get expanded when creating the alias, not when calling it. use a function for this
<Seveas> Odaym, actually, this will work better: alias cd='cd "$1"; ls'
<Corey> Odaym: Quite.  If I want to see what's in the directory, it's a quick ls<enter> away.
<Seveas> llutz_, no, that's why I put the alias in single quotes, not double :)
<Odaym> I'm used to ls'ing also..
<Seveas> I used to have this alias
<Seveas> it got annoying within a week
<Odaym> llutz is right though, because look at this
<Odaym> http://www.talug.org/events/20030813/cmdline_tips_n_tricks_aug03.html
<Odaym> the guy uses a function for it
<FloodBot1> Odaym: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> Odaym, no, llutz_ is not right. $1 doesn't get expanded in single quotes
<Petter> hi. Somebody knows where can I see the kernel messages? I saw some 'trans replayed' messages and I'd like to review the whole thing.
<Seveas> Petter, this command: dmesg | less
<raven> Seveas, it is executable
<stilln00b> hey huys
<stilln00b> i've got a prob
<Petter> Where does Ubuntu (11.10) store it?
<stilln00b> with my BSNL EVDO modem
<llutz_> Seveas: you cannot call bash aliase with parameter ($1...$*), it won't work
<Seveas> Petter, the kernel has a ring buffer that stores these messages. The dmesg command displays the contents of this buffer.
<Seveas> llutz_, it works. I tried it before pasting it in here
<stilln00b> the OS is not recognising the modem device and the net is not working
<Seveas> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/526018/
<Seveas> ^-- llutz_
<amaroks> Hello, in settings I'mtryin to make my laptop touchpad faster it just doesn't get any faster , a normal mouse gets faster but not touchpad
<silv3r_m00n> if I compile a .c file on a separate partition (other than where ubuntu is installed) and try to run it , it says permission denied , how can I fix it ?
<Seveas> silv3r_m00n, is that a fat or ntfs partition perhaps?
<silv3r_m00n> its an ext4 partition and fstab options for it are errors=remount-ro,auto,exec,rw,user
<auronandace> silv3r_m00n: ro and rw?
<auronandace> silv3r_m00n: ah sorry, remount-ro
<Seveas> silv3r_m00n, ok, and how did you compile the file?
<silv3r_m00n> yup
<silv3r_m00n> gcc main.c
<silv3r_m00n> the file just has 1 line printf("Hello World");
<Seveas> yeah, that won't work
<silv3r_m00n> ofcourse with the int main
<silv3r_m00n> compiles and run on ubuntu partition but not on any other partition
<aguitel> how i know the video driver are in use in my system?
<raven> Seveas, ?
<silv3r_m00n> Seveas: it just says bash: ./a.out: Permission denied
<Seveas> silv3r_m00n, what does 'file a.out; ls -la a.out' say?
<silv3r_m00n> a.out: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<silv3r_m00n> -rwxr-xr-x 1 enlightened enlightened 13501 2011-12-26 17:39 a.out
<Seveas> hm. My first guess was (and all evidence except your mount options point to) noexec in the mount options
<Seveas> is it currently mounted with noexec, despite your fstab entry being different?
<silv3r_m00n> Seveas: how can I verify it ?
<Seveas> silv3r_m00n, run mount with no options, pastebin output
<blackshirt> Check permition
<silv3r_m00n> cool : dev/sda8 on /media/2edfb41d-54f4-478e-8cc0-0fe9864596a8 type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<silv3r_m00n> it is indeed noexec
<Seveas> mount -o remount,exec /dev/sda8
<ariel011> does anybody know hoe to recover the firefox bookmarks from ubuntu
<matrixiumn> hello
<silv3r_m00n> Seveas: ya , works perfectly , files execute very well
<silv3r_m00n> but why isn't the fstab coming in effect ?
<Seveas> ariel011, they're in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile id>/bookmarks*.json
<silv3r_m00n> is it because of this errors=remount-ro,auto,exec,rw,user   the user option makes it noexec , so should I put the exec after the user ?
<Seveas> ariel011, they're in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile id>/bookmarks.html actually. the jsonfiles are in the bookmarkbackups directory.
<Seveas> silv3r_m00n, maybe. I always stick to just 'defaults' for mount options
<theishi> I want to have something similiar to google's home page, but running on my local computer for privacy reasons. Anyone know any programs, or html code that I can put on my local computer that will display the latest news from sources that I choose?
<theishi> I was hoping to browse this using a webbrowser. I use firefox btw
<amitz> liferay, but it's a bit difficult to configure :-))
<Seveas> theishi, of you're just after news feeds and nobody has a better answer: try liferea for reading RSS feeds instead of a browser with a homepage
<jutnux> Google Reader \o/
<Seveas> jutnux, if the google homepage gives him privacy goosebumps, google reader won't help :)
<jutnux> Security reason of what? :|
<share> Anyone care to explain what is a "fork of" eg "fork of gnome 2"?
<Seveas> a changed version
<jutnux> Baiscally a copy share.
<jutnux> In a VCS (version control system) if you fork something you have a copy of it to change to your will.
<StevenR> share: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_%28software_development%29
<Seveas> share, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_%28software_development%29
<Seveas> StevenR, heh :)
<theishi> Seveas: yeah I think jutnux meant that as a joke :-)... I am considering the RSS reader, but I never really think to open it, I just open up the browser and then remember I should take a look at what is going on
<Seveas> Just add enough things to your rss reader so you'll miss it if you don't have it open
<Seveas> I read a truckload of comics via my rss reader for instance :)
<share> StevenR Seveas thanks
<theishi> Seveas: then i wont get any work done
<Seveas> theishi, yeah, every plan has a downside ;)
<share> So... a fork of Gnome 2 is made not by Gnome devs but by other people that continue to improve (or not) Gnome 2 right?
<share> independently
<Seveas> share, yes
<auronandace> share: yes
<share> just like anyone could improve ff 3.6 :P
<auronandace> share: if they fork it and remove trademarks and whatnot, yes
<theishi> Seveas: I guess I could just write a script for this that creates a local page... It seems like that is what I would have to do
<auronandace> share: iceweasel is a firefox fork
<Raidan> hey guys
<Raidan> i was hoping to get some advice, i really want to cut all ties with microsoft and install Ubuntu as my permenant OS but is there a way i can still play games like EvE online and others on it
<auronandace> Raidan: wine
<Raidan> how does Wine work iv never managed to get it to work properly
<auronandace> Raidan: not a prefect solution, but check the appdb
<auronandace> !appdb | Raidan
<ubottu> Raidan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Raidan> ah thanks
<Raidan> i'l look into that
<auronandace> Raidan: the best solution for windows games is to simply use windows
<SoNoIoPaUrAEH> play4linux >:P
<Raidan> true but then i hate windows
<Raidan> if i can get EvE running id be happy
<auronandace> Raidan: games is all i keep windows for
<Raidan> im wanting to do away with windows compleatly
<auronandace> Raidan: then hope that wine supports the windows apps you need
<auronandace> Raidan: or find native alternatives
<SoNoIoPaUrAEH> raidan search for playonlinux  im sure you can use eve i run sc2 wow and some others on linux
<Raidan> Ah thanks
<auronandace> SoNoIoPaUrAEH: sc2? star control 2?
<SoNoIoPaUrAEH> starcraft 2
<auronandace> SoNoIoPaUrAEH: ah, i was about to turn you to urquan masters
<SoNoIoPaUrAEH> XDD
<SunTsu> Raidan: I'm running e.g. WoW on Wine for years, works nicely
<wind-> if one would like to try the latest updatest to Unity, does 11.04 lag behind from 11.10? what about is there some repo or a beta version where to try even newer versions?
<auronandace> Raidan: playonlinux is essentially wine
<DeltaEpsilon> is ipv6 now well supported on the internet?
<vsync_> suntsu tactics important in wow
<Raidan> yea just looks like its got a better GUI and slightly easier to use features
<wind-> aye the basic wine package in ubuntu plays wow -opengl nicely, also on amd64 :)
<vsync_> indeed art of wow pillage dragon goods
<auronandace> wind-: you don't update the version of unity you are using, you stick with what it is from release
<auronandace> wind-: want to try the newest unity? use the newest release
<auronandace> !12.04 | wind-
<amaroks> How do make all ubuntu colors bit darker?
<ubottu> wind-: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wind-> auronandace: I'll try 12.04 daily build iso, feeling adventurous ;)
<msterbrewer> its quite easy is quite easy if you dowload play on linux
<wind-> auronandace: just want to keep track on latest developments in Unity
<auronandace> wind-: 11.04 unity is built on top of gnome2, 11.10 unity is on top of gnome3
<msterbrewer> it makes the wine files for you
<msterbrewer> or whatever theyre called
<wind-> auronandace: thanks, that's good to know too
<auronandace> wind-: there is a website too
<amaroks> anyone?
<auronandace> !unity | wind-
<ubottu> wind-: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<auronandace> amaroks: use a darker theme, adjust the brightness on your monitor?
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382
<matrixiumn> is the instructions on http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html correct?
<auronandace> matrixiumn: compare them
<auronandace> !dualboot | matrixiumn
<ubottu> matrixiumn: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382
<Sidewinder1> matrixiumn, You may wish to look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index  Just stay away from WUBI.
<matrixiumn> Sidewinder1, why should I stay away from WUBI?
<Seveas> muzone, because you told it only to accept pdf or doc files and you're getting html.
<muzone> Seveas: but it doesn't make any difference if I add HTML to the list
<muzone> running the same command on other sites yields tons of PDFs and DOCs
<Sidewinder1> matrixiumn, WUBI was not really for long term use, IMHO; really just to try/get a feel for ubuntu, within the win environment. Just my advice. :D
<matrixiumn> ok
<matrixiumn> thank you
<Sidewinder1> matrixiumn, My pleasure; and good luck.
<revil> hi all
<share> wait a sec
<share> what Startup Disk Creator needs to create a live usb
<share> ah
<share> I need to reserve space to save stuff or just choose discard on shutdown.
<bullgard4> Where is the "toolbar" in Banshee 2.2.1? Is it the third line in Banshee's program window? See http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide
<muzone> Seveas?
<muzone> still there brother
<matrixiumn> bye
<share> bye
<share> I have uninstall Adobe Reader but it still shows Open with Adobe Reader 9
<share> how do I remove this file association
<Firartix> Hi :) Trying to use Alien to install Oracle-XE (provided as a RPM package) - it converts it successfully but, i can find the output .deb package in my working directory. And trying to use the -i option to install the package right away, alien itself won't find it. Any idea ?
<hirogen3> folder options in windows explorer? or default programs on win7
<hirogen3> oops i thought i was in Windows
<hirogen3> my bad
<Kartagis> what was the command to see if the cpu allows virtualization?
<Firartix> (Also tried installing the .rpm using directly RPM, but it'll say to use alien instead. And if i try anyway, it just won't find basic dependancies (no /bin/sh... you kidding right?))
<Sidewinder1> hirogen3, As long as you're not on a blood-hunt, it's OK. :-)
<amaroks> <auronandace> it doesnt do it...
<amaroks> I need it darker , one problem I face with ubuntu is sharpness of fonts and colors
<share> How is this possible? /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/AdobeReader9.png
<share> adobe reader was removed!
<pooltable> help i have steam installed how do i add games ???
<angguss> you buy them?
<share> pooltable: Steam games are for Windows and Mac
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382 - it doesn't make any difference if I add HTML to the list. Running the same command on other sites though usually yields tons of PDFs and DOCs.
<share> you can use install Steam using Wine
<pooltable> share yes
<bullgard4> Where is the "toolbar" in Banshee 2.2.1? Is it the third line in Banshee's program window? See http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide
<ubuntu> hello
<pooltable> ok thanks
<rymate1234> HELLO UBUNTU!
<rymate1234> how do I tell banshee media player to copy music off a disk into mp3 instead of ogg
<share> How can I remove all the lines from a file containing "AdobeReader"
<xukun> I just created my first raid 0 ever. Everything is working after reboot but with cat /proc/mdstat I do not see [UU] I created the raid device with mdadm --create --assume-clean.
<rymate1234> how do I tell banshee media player to copy music off a disk into mp3 instead of ogg
<stjohnmedrano> good day, where can find the network manager in unity
<llutz_> share: sed -i '/AdobeReader/d' foo.file
<alFReD-NSH> Which one do you think will require less resources guys? irc on pidgin, or on a tab on chrome?
<rymate1234> alFReD-NSH, irc using xchat
<rymate1234> pidgin sucks as an irc client IMO
<rymate1234> stjohnmedrano, is it not in the notification area on the top right of the screen?
<alFReD-NSH> do u think that it uses less resources than the freenode web app chat?
<rymate1234> probably not
<stjohnmedrano> rymatel1234, il look for it, thanks
<wind-> this is nice to see that shortcuts can be created on unity desktop  (in 12.04) just by dragging and choosing link
<rymate1234> wind-, is there beta?
<wind-> rymate1234: it is not a stable release, just trying daily live cd
<share> thanks llutz_
<tanmin> hello
<tanmin> very one
<abbas> hello
<dangbiao> Hi
<tanmin> hi
<pooltable> wind only if they let you chose the way to have it set up i do not like unity i like old way
<rymate1234> pooltable, you can install the gnome shell
<wind-> pooltable: yes there is old gnome style if you like it
<pooltable> wow cool how do that i might just upgrage?
<rymate1234> I prefer unity though
<wind-> personally I forced myself to get accustomed to Unity and after a few days found myself missing it, just nice to see in daily cd they have worked out some annoyances I found
<share> found it application/pdf=gimp.desktop;evince.desktop;AdobeReader.desktop;
<share> :)
<wind-> "learning curve" was not big after being already accustomed with os x and win7 styles
<rymate1234> one problem with unityy is that its not very easily customisable
<wind-> yes Id still like a setting to always show menus and old style scroll bars (the later should be possible from changing a setting in file directly)
<rymate1234> heh
<share> rymate1234: thats only one problem
<share> lol
<rymate1234> I quite like these new scroll bars
<share> bbl
<rymate1234> I hardly ever use scroll bars
<rymate1234> scroll wheels ftw
<wind-> rymate1234: my wheel is broken and the mouse is otherwise awesome
<wind-> sometimes the wheel just takes a hour to scroll a large list, when you can do it faster with a small motion on normal scroll bar;)
<wind-> even on a not broken wheel
<rymate1234> wind-, I have a mouse which has a turbo scroll mode
<wind-> that might be nice.. I also like the scrolling with apple mouses and multi-touch pads even though the mouses were otherwise horrible. it is quick and precise but with the acceleration also fast when necessary
<wind-> but as long as its a traditional wheel with large steps, sometimes working, sometimes not, and otherwise great DPI and comfort Ill stick to traditional scroll bars (sometimes)
<xukun> is there a preferred way to copy a 2T file over network?
 * rymate1234 forgot about his question
<rymate1234>  how do I tell banshee media player to copy music off a disk into mp3 instead of ogg
<llutz_> xukun: get some coffee ready and use rsync
<xukun> llutz, thanks
<DeltaEpsilon> can I provide sftp access to a user w/o giving it shell access?
<yeats> rymate1234: I don't *think* you can do that, but there are plenty of ogg to mp3 conversion programs out there
<rymate1234> yeats, link?
<llutz_> xukun: netcat would be faster, but it won't do checksums/resume  etc
<wind-> DeltaEpsilon: I think that should happen if you just dont specify a shell for the user
<xukun> llutz, then is rsync what I want
<Sidewinder1> xukun, Or if you prefer GUI, install grsync; a front-end GUI to rsync. :-)
<yeats> !info soundconverter | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-2 (oneiric), package size 107 kB, installed size 916 kB
<xukun> Sidewinder1, that is nice thanks a lot
<Sidewinder1> xukun, My pleasure.
<wind-> DeltaEpsilon: ah, some set "scponly" as shell for those users
<wind-> DeltaEpsilon: it is a special shell you can install as package
<nixmaniack> On my laptop, sometimes 'lspci' shows wifi card and sometimes it doesn't. what should i do?
<wind-> DeltaEpsilon: then scp and sftp work but no access to bash and unix commands
<Sidewinder1> nixmaniack, Are you certain that the card is fully 'seated'?
<yeats> nixmaniack: you could search /var/log/dmesg for driver messages?
<Sidewinder1> nixmaniack, Intermittent problems are the worst. :-(
<nixmaniack> Sidewinder1, actually it does work in other OS! and it works if i reinstall kernel but only for one boot
<nixmaniack> yeats, what should I look for?
<linuxjack> udev?
<pooltable> help is there a faster way to upgrade as of now will take over 1 hour ?
<linuxjack> maybe
<pooltable> do just download
<yeats> nixmaniack: I don't know what the specific text would be, but maybe your card's model or something like that?  I would just do 'dmesg | less' and browse
<Stanley00> pooltable: maybe change to the faster repos...?
<pooltable> how do i do that ?
<SpeedPC> i want to ask about zsh , i get these files http://paste.ubuntu.com/783475/ for zsh prompt coloring , but im confused to place these files so i can color zsh
<Stanley00> pooltable: In the Software Source. I think
<SpeedPC> there is someone who can help me?
<pooltable> stanley is it on main how do i know what one is faster ?
<nixmaniack> is there any way i can save the modules loaded by the kernel and then when i boot again i can insert those modules again
<Stanley00> pooltable: click that, choose other...
<tanmin> 大家好
<linuxjack> nix,use udev
<Stanley00> pooltable: there will be a button "choose the best server"
<yeats> !cn | tanmin
<ubottu> tanmin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Stanley00> pooltable: but, do you new to Ubuntu?
<rymate1234> yeats, soundconverter works perfectly, thanks! :D
<pooltable> stanley been using since 9-4 or 9-10 but some thing i am still new to
<Stanley00> pooltable: ;)
<yeats> rymate1234: great!
<chroot> hi, how can i get the getty source file in ubuntu?
<llutz_> chroot: apt-get source util-linux
<chroot> is is said that at the start up time , the getty will be executed , so i want to take a look at the  getty source file .
<chroot> llutz, and i should replace the util-linux with the file i want ?
<llutz_> chroot: what do you really want to do?
<llutz_> chroot: getty get started through /etc/init/tty?.conf   at boot
<chroot> i want to read the getty source file
<llutz_> chroot: apt-get source util-linux        this should contain getty.c
<chroot> did you mean that the util-linux contain the getty ?
<pooltable> stanley well it is faster to download the 11.10 ISO then upgrade from there
<chroot> ok , it's downloading now
<chroot> and llutz ,  i am confused about one thing
<chroot> ?
<Stanley00> pooltable: I dont think so, it also need download some upgrade
<chroot> it is said that login will invoke the passwd when you login to your system? i looked through the source code of the login and passwd , but i got nothing.
<chroot> i can't find where login invoke the passwd ?
<nixmaniack> is there any way to change the background wallpaper of terminal from command line?
 * black_ waves
<Circular> excuse me
<chroot> nixmaniack,  i am afraid it is complecated, i once want to do this too.
<chroot> Circular,  what
<rymate1234> fu
<nixmaniack> chroot, were you successful?
<rymate1234> Ubuntu, y u prioritise Banshee over spotify
<pooltable> stanley how long are you going to be here ?
<Circular> does anybody know why the VirtualBOX OSE could not open in the menu???
<rymate1234> I want to use my laptop shortcuts for media playback with spotify ;9
<chroot> nixmaniack, finally, i give up.
<rymate1234> :(
<chroot> nixmaniack, are you using desktop
<nixmaniack> chroot, yes
<Stanley00> pooltable: I dont know, may be within a hour...
<chroot> if so , the background color can be changed from the teminal profile.
<Circular> i only can open it in the term
<Circular> does it the matter of the Gnome?
<chroot> Circular, it is maybe the icon in the menu is not linked to the elf file .
<pooltable> stanley well then i ask later for help with the gnome shell
<pooltable> stanley how do i save the IRC log to look at later?
<chroot> Circular,  you can make a new icon yourself.
<Stanley00> pooltable: well, I never used gnome shell before...
<nixmaniack> chroot, actually i want to change the background image, if i start emacs i want emacs shortcuts wallpaper as bg image
<Circular> thanks~~~i ll try it
<Stanley00> pooltable: which irc client are you using?
<pooltable> chatzilla?
<nomike>  nstore the whole system from the backup becaus in case of failure I would just reinstall the system.
<chroot> nixmaniack, oh, if that , i don't know how.
<nomike> oopps..sorry wrong chat window...
<chroot> and nixmaniack can i ask you a qestion?
<Circular> Stanley,I m using the Xchat
<rymate1234> hmmmm
<nixmaniack> chroot, sure :)
<rymate1234> slight problem with Ubuntu software centre
<rymate1234> It opens a blank window >_>
<cablop> is it true that a 64 bit OS demands double memory sopace than a 32 bit OS?
<nixmaniack> chroot, I think i might get what i want with gconfeditor
<chroot> do you understand the startup of the linux(desktop or not)?
<Stanley00> pooltable: chatzilla? hmm, I'm just use xchat... not sure about chat zilla
<chroot> nixmaniack, you installed gconfeditor?
<nixmaniack> chroot, you mean runlevels?
<rymate1234> lol
<rymate1234> chatzilla sucks
<chroot> include that!
<nixmaniack> chroot, it's there, i'm browsing thro it now
<solexious> is there a key combo with unity to open another instance of a program rather than switch to that program for the buttons on the left pop out menu?
<yeats> pooltable: there is a way to log in Chatzilla - just dig into the menus
<nixmaniack> chroot, a lil bit knowledge i have, but i ain't expert
<chroot> nixmaniack, what do you mean "it's there, i'm browsing thro it now"?
<Stanley00> pooltable: I found this one, may be it will help http://25yearsofprogramming.com/blog/20071123.htm
<chroot> and do you know the order when we login our system?
<nixmaniack> chroot, gconf-editor is there, now i found the setting for background image, i'll try it now
<chroot> means login and passwd , getty
<chroot> nixmaniack,  try it now
<nixmaniack> chroot, okay, wait a min
<yeats> solexious: you can "middle click" to do that, I believe
<chroot> ok
<solexious> yeats: brill, that worked! Thanks
<yeats> solexious: yeah - one of my friends stumbled on that - very useful ;-)
<rymate1234> so guys
<rymate1234> any idea why ubuntu software centre is opening a blank screen?
<nixmaniack> chroot, got it! :)
<chroot> nixmaniack, it works?
<nixmaniack> chroot, yep! :)
<chroot> and gconfedit si a software?
<jsn> I'm trying to get my wireless card working again. A version upgrade stopped it working. nmcli dev shows the device, and nmcli dev list shows mostly what I expect. But nmcli con list shows nothing even after nmcli nm wifi on
<chroot> right?
<nixmaniack> chroot, just a sec, pasting the command
<nixmaniack> chroot,  gconftool --type string --set /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Profile0/background_image "/home/muneeb/Pictures/gnuemacs.png"
<jsn> rymate1234, checked any logs?
<mneptok> jsn: have you tried booting to a previous kernel?
<nixmaniack> chroot, you might need to change the 'Profile0', as i have another profile in which i was trying
<rymate1234> jsn, logs?
<chroot> so , this command will set the bg
<nixmaniack> chroot, yes
<jsn> rymate1234, Stuff under /var/log that might be reporting what is happening.
<chroot> good!
<Circular> does the Banshee couldnt open the AAC directly?
<nixmaniack> chroot, you can browse through various options in gconf-editor
<bogor> nixmaniack, can i set background wallpaper on my  console  ie., alt+ctrl+f1
<jsn> mneptok, I have not. Truthfully, it hasn't worked in a while. I just finally am going to take care of it.
<rymate1234> jsn, where can i find these.... logs... you speak of
<mneptok> jsn: does lspci report the device as actually in existence?
<Sidewinder1> rymate1234, Generally in /var...
<nixmaniack> bogor, i ain't expert, i just discovered this hack as i wan needing this, but i think you can't on VT
<jsn> mneptok, it reports it as : Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<jsn> rymate1234, Open up a terminal, right? > cd /var/log
<mneptok> rymate1234: open a terminal. type "software-center" (no quotes). the app will launch. wait a little while so that package lists can be updated. if you still see a blank window, look in the terminal window you used for any ouut from the app that may be informative.
<nixmaniack> bogor, but if it's framebuffered VT, then you might be able to do that, but that needs some research!
<mneptok> jsn: does the machine in question have a hardware switch to disable wireless?
<chroot> hi everybody, how can i forbiden the gust session in ubuntu 11.10?
<jsn> mneptok, Thanks for asking. Yes, indeed it dows. The switch is set to enable wireless.
<bogor> nixmaniac, we cant on a vt. But ubuntu is using framebuffer i think. And all mordern machine are using framebuffer it hink, So the gconf will not work. But it should be possible to set background images on framebuffer
<chroot> i found that you can login to guest without a password
<chroot> why
<mneptok> jsn: check the BIOS, too.
<jsn> mneptok, for the hardware switch status, you mean?
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> terminal output
<mneptok> jsn: for yet another switch, this time in software
<nixmaniack> bogor, yes, you are right, but i haven't checked can we use framebuffer so i can't tell much
<Circular> excuse me,does anybody knows that why I couldnt open the AAC files with Banshee???
<rymate1234> outputs this 2011-12-26 14:34:34,235 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.em - INFO - EM's: 17 15 21
<douglas-web-dev> Hello all!
 * jsn has never checked bios from command line before... is trying lshw
<mneptok> rymate1234: i get the same thing, and software-center works for me. so that's not the issue.
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> well
<llutz_> chroot: set "allow_guest=false"   in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf      and ask the stupid maintainer why this is true by  default
<rymate1234> after outputting that, there is no more output, and it just goes back to the original terminal state, ready to accept a new comand
<bogor> Does any one know , how to set background image on ubuntu 11.10 on a terminal console on framebuffer (ie alt+ctrl+f1)?
<rymate1234> synaptic works fine though
<Stanley00> bogor: there's no way, AFAIK
<douglas-web-dev> I'm trying Xubuntu for the first time. It's amazing. Very light and useful.
<Stanley00> bogor: you can set it in gnome-terminal.
<chroot> yes, llutz thanks ,
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: i have xfce just the way i like it, it's my favourite DE
<bogor> Stanley, i have seen tux image appear in console(alt+ctrl+f1) in gentoo. So i know it is possible , but not sure how.
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, cool :)
<Stanley00> bogor: you see it at the boot time, right?
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, it's light, but work as it should...
<rymate1234> I wish you could download more themes for unity :(
<Sidewinder1> I forget, in Synaptic, if I want to "completely remove", all previous kernels (saving current and 1 preceding) so that menu.lst, (10.04 with legacy GRIB),no longer lists them, do I remove 'kernel', 'header', 'image', or all of the above? TIA.
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: its the customisability i like, need a hand with anything?
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, I got a Phenon X4 here, but I'm not taking real advantage.. I got 1GB DDR2 memory.
<Stanley00> Sidewinder1: I think you should remove all of them. ;)
<bogor> stanley00, i am sure whether it was only boot time or after that also. But it was no GUI or grub splash and it was console.
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, Well I know feel things, just used Kubuntu before and Mandriva on KDE.
<bogor> B'cos i tried hard to get gentoo up and running . later gave due to misconfigured network issue.
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, do you recommend something for a starter?
<Sidewinder1> Stanley00, That's what I thought, but wasn't sure; many thanks! :-)
<hoaithuonguyen> hi
<Circular> why does my Banshee couldnt open the AAC files???
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: recomend something? what do you want to do?
<bfri> what is the most effect way to change any key command? is it through the individual program you are running or the OS settings ubuntu 10.04
<Stanley00> bogor: in gentoo, there a prog called fbsplash, I think that prog show an image on frame buffer console
<Stanley00> Sidewinder1: you are welcome ;)
<rymate1234> Circular, you may need to install the ubuntu restricted pac-
<rymate1234> oh
<Sidewinder1> Off for some system maintenance.. G'Day all!
<douglas-web-dev> Things are going well by now... But to be perfect, I'd like that funcion of draging windows to the side of screen..
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, do you know how to do that?
<bogor> Stanley00, thanks for the pointer, i will do my home work and post the results in my blog  so that other if interested can find out.
<jmscomtech> how do i go about creating a shortcut for a app in bin folder so that any user can use it
<jmscomtech> ?
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, so that it occupy exactly half-screen
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: oh, you'll likely want to install compiz then
<Stanley00> bogor: good luck with that. ;)
<douglas-web-dev> Cool.. But wouldn't it make my computer slower?
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: replace xfwm with compiz and install cssm
<auronandace> !cssm | douglas-web-dev
<Stanley00> jmscomtech: use ln to make a link
<jmscomtech> ?
<auronandace> !compiz | douglas-web-dev
<ubottu> douglas-web-dev: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, thank you.
<Stanley00> jmscomtech: you can use "ln" command to make a link, it's some kind of shortcut.
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, is it easy to  xfwm with compiz?
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: i'm more of a traditional user, don't need all the fancy effects
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: yes but in my experience compiz has always been a little buggy, i don't tend to use it
<pooltable> help can i do an upgrade from a mount iso if so how ?
<poppy80> hello
<poppy80> does not open a file pps. use ubunut 11.10
<douglas-web-dev> I see. I just want this funcionality. I'd like if there was another way of doing so... This would improve a lot my productivity...
<blognewb> hey guys which revision system do you recommend? cvs, svn, git???
<bullgard4> blognewb: That from Linus.
<jmscomtech> stanley00 and how do i get it so anyone an use the link?
<Stanley00> jmscomtech: if you made a link in /bin, or in the $PATH, other users can use that prog just by typing its name
<jmscomtech> i have to sudo the name to run it
<bullgard4> Where is the "toolbar" in Banshee 2.2.1? Is it the third line in Banshee's program window? See http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide
<jmscomtech> oooh never mind its working now
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, sorry my last message was for you.
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, I see. I just want this funcionality. I'd like if there was another way of doing so... This would improve a lot my productivity...
<auronandace> douglas-web-dev: apart from compiz or kde i don't know how to make that happen
<poppy80> does not open a file pps. use ubuntu 11.10
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, Ok. Thank you. I'll try to get compiz optimized here, later. So I will get a lot of extra second each time I have to do this. :)
<douglas-web-dev> auronandace, Nice to meet you.
<samorian> any idea when the ubuntu 12.04 disk image size is going to be able to fit on a regular cd?
<Stanley00> samorian: I dont think it will ;)
<samorian> Stanley00, that's too bad
<nixmaniack> does alternate install CD comes with desktop manager?
<Stanley00> nixmaniack: yes, it does
<Stanley00> samorian: 12.04 is discuss in #ubuntu+1, if you interested :D
<samorian> ok thanks Stanley00
<nixmaniack> Stanley00, okay, thanks! do we have to specify somewhere to install it? My friend didn't get any GUI that's why i asked!
<Matrixiumn> bored
<Stanley00> nixmaniack: no, it will install GUI interface by default, by the installer is in text mode.
<samorian> is there a headless version that isn't the server version?
<samorian> stripping down ubuntu can be a chore
<llutz_> !minimal | samorian then use this
<ubottu> samorian then use this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nixmaniack> Stanley00, okay.
<samorian> llutz_, ok
<leftist> is there any advantage for me to upgrade to 10.10 on this laptop or should i stay at 10.04 as it performs just what is needed for me???
<samorian> ah yes that is what it is called
<samorian> minimal
<Stanley00> leftist: 10.04 is good also, since it work well.
<leftist> yeah stanley00
<leftist> so i'll just keep this laptop at 10.04 then.
<leftist> thanks
<samorian> if it works it isn't broken, hence you don't _need_ to fix it.
<leftist> yeah my feeling exactly just that other programmers are always saying keep up with the joneses but like it says if not broke dont fix it
<leftist> thank
<leftist> later
<lubby> hi everyone, first of all Merry Christmas to you all :)
<lubby> I'm updating 11.10, is it safe for me to install flash at this moment? Or should I rather wait until the updates are finished?
<samorian> i personally use firefox's flash wizard (i think that is what it is called)
<Stanley00> lubby: you should wait, since you cant install any apps while it's upgrading
<delinquentme> silly thing just happened .. I accidentally clicked and dragged a folder into another folder in my home directory .. is there any way to figure out what I did here?
<lubby> Stanley00: I see, it's possible but there would be a big chance to break something...
<lubby> delinquentme: try Ctrl+Z
<lubby> Stanley00: it should be off by default for noobs like me :)
<delinquentme> did
<delinquentme> no luck :D
<Stanley00> lubby: how is it possible?
<OltreIrc`21687> hello
<samorian> do you happen to remember which folders were involve delinquentme ?
<delinquentme> samorian, nope
<OltreIrc`21687> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<delinquentme> #FacePalm
<samorian> delinquentme, ouch
<lubby> Stanley00: in one terminal I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and while that is running I fire up another terminal where I type apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<samorian> lubby, apt doesn't allow multiple instances running simultaneously
<Stanley00> lubby: hmm? did you try this?
<lubby> either I did through apt or by downloading the package from adobe
<lubby> in any case I remember doing this with 8.04
<lubby> or version below that
<lubby> that was probably also the reason why I broke stuff :(
<samorian> ah i see
<bullgard4> Where is the "toolbar" in Banshee 2.2.1? Is it the third line in Banshee's program window? See http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide
<samorian> either way unless it is the .so you use apt to install it lubby
<mneptok> lubby: you should never run more than 1 instance of package management tools (apt, dpkg) at a time
<zamba> how can i disable the stupid animation when switching workspaces?
<zamba> i just want to switch it, don't animate the switch
<lubby> I see, yeah I should probably also refrain from updating through update manager while I do stuff in the terminal
<samorian> zamba, what version are you using?
<ANTONIO_> ciao
<dawit> hello!
<ANTONIO_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<poppy80> does not open a file pps. use ubuntu 11.10
<choi_> how do i see my desktop icons if I managed to drag them off screen?
<dawit> What do you think about Mint and its popularity? Do you think it's worth considering?
<^Gio79> ciaoooo
<^Gio79> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<samorian> dawit, i personally use mint... mint is just ubuntu with a different gui
<llutz_> !ot | dawit wrong place to ask
<ubottu> dawit wrong place to ask: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subb1> hello everyone ,, a radeon graphics issue to address
<Ryllez89> anyone can help me, my computer dont have sound with ubuntu
<dawit> Thanks Ubottu! Will do as advised! Cheers!
<dawit> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dawit> oops! sorry
<ken69> mi ubuntu esta relento
<subb1> i have: ubuntu 10.04, radeon HD 4350 256M card, 1gb ram. i have installed the proprietary driver downloaded from amd site and still i see flickering while using navigating around gnome and tearing when viewing hd vidoes
<retrorex> Hia One question(even if its dumb) . Must all dependencies be satisfied before install a tar.gz package
<subb1> i) please give me a link for the proper installation of the ati driver file   (ii) steps to tweak it for higher performance.
<poppy80> does not open a file pps. use ubuntu 11.10
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382 - it doesn't make any difference if I add HTML to the list. Running the same command on other sites though usually yields tons of PDFs and DOCs.
<subb1> any help guys?
<armence> Hello all. I have an encrypted home directory. I need to backup my key for recovery purposes. Where is the key?
<Smiche> Hello.
<Smiche> I cannot get my ATI Radeon 9550 drivers running.Any help?
<_ramo> hi
<Smiche> Downloaded them from amd website and installed the .run file but they're still not working.
<_ramo> is anyone familiar with vmbuilder here? i try to run it on debian squeeze  but get a output llike this: http://privatepaste.com/9322fa37a3/asfd2f23
<armence> Hello all. I have an encrypted home directory. I need to backup my key for recovery purposes. Where is the file that contains the key?
<pooltable> help downloan and install Mplayer?
<armence> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Smiche> any1 can help me with my driver issue?
<subb1> i guess... the channel is inactive with tech guys... i am also searching for help
<Resistance> you all realize there's something called patience right?
<Resistance> you need patience in order to get support on IRC...
<pooltable> thanks armence
<Resistance> just as if you were posting your support question(s) to ubuntuforums.org, you'd need patience to wait until answers come up, or even more questions about your issue/setup/etc.
<philpem> for those of you who remember my question from last night re. the edimax EW7722IN -- turns out the rt2x00 drivers for it are classed as "unstable, highly experimental."
<philpem> so i've scrapped that plan and ordered the TP-link card (which uses an atheros chipset listed on the ath9k support list)
<compdoc> you do what I do - buy hardware that linux supports
<pcoder> Hi adminis, how do I ask a question? please help
<compdoc> arent you asking one now?
<Resistance> pcoder:  you just post your question in here :P
<Resistance> like you just did.  but unless you give details, we cant really read minds, so...
<usr13> pcoder: Just describe your situation as best you can, give some detail and ask your question.
<pcoder> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a partition on my laptop dell vostro 3400
<pcoder> My problem is The system gets too heated and the fan makes too much noise ..
<pcoder> I have windows too, which works silently
<pcoder> any sugggestions would be helpful
<pcoder> Thanks
<Resistance> pcoder:  similar issues on a Dell Latitude E6500... but laptops generally run hot anyways
<Resistance> pcoder:  afaict, there's no fix atm, or at least not an *easy* fix
<Resistance> pcoder:  this question comes up often in the Dell section on the ubuntu forums :P
<Resistance> and so far i have yet to see a true resolution
<pcoder> :(
<pcoder> Would another version of OS be of any help??
<Resistance> pcoder:  its assumed that it has something to do with fan control, or that the processor and stuff are always running and are thereby generating more heat, hence the increased fan speeds...
<pooltable> ok i have Mplayer installed how do i change the skin ?
<Resistance> pcoder:  not really, the issue has existed since at least Jaunty (9.04)
<Resistance> pcoder:  i have advice though... just dont put your laptop on a surface which obstructs the fan port(s)
<Resistance> pcoder:  that'll help prevent the thing from overheating and increasing fan speeds more
<pcoder> Resistance: I am already following that advice :)
<Resistance> :P
<pcoder> Resistance: I hear the issue has something to do with the BIOS??
<unreal-dude> im waiting for nVidia to make a laptop designed to run up to 100 deg C :P
<Resistance> pcoder:  where'd you hear that, because if the issue were in BIOS it'd be on Windows too ;P
<sw0rdfish> !chrome
<pcoder> Resistance: Here http://askubuntu.com/questions/21161/fan-making-noise-while-running-ubuntu
<Resistance> pcoder:  if you notice, it doesnt have any accepted answers ;P
<Resistance> pcoder:  just because the first message suggests it has BIOS issues, doesn't mean that's true.  Remember that post was for an Acer, not a Dell
<pcoder> Resistance: ya thats truee
<Resistance> as well, Dell doesn't issue BIOS updates very often, and also Dell does not officially support Ubuntu anymore (they used to sell systems with it preinstalled)
<Matrixiumn> hello
<Binary1010> ahhh
<RoC_MasterMind> Anyone able to get around the "btrfs: unable to remove the only writeable device" error when removing a device from a multi-device BTRFS pool?
<Resistance> pcoder:  given that they dont officially support linux on their laptops anymore, i'd not expect a BIOS update to come out with the required changes to make Linux work
<hypeBoy> hi, i use mobile broadband USB, but ubuntu takes time recognizing it (the option for mobile networking appears a minute late in network icon on task bar, after pluging in the usb)
<hypeBoy> how can i speed it up.?
<sw0rdfish> hey i just installed google chrome, why won't it launch?
<unreal-dude> missing the launcher icon sw0rdfish ?
<sw0rdfish> i tried launching it by going to Appliations -> Internet -> Google Chrome
<sw0rdfish> pressed google chrome... nothing happens,,, do i need to restart or somethin?
<Sharpshooter> ANy body know how to change the Firefox Menu fonts ?
<unreal-dude> o hrm, thats not the problem i had then.....
<sw0rdfish> unreal-dude, lol I see... well i'm on 10.10 maybe you had different problem cuz you're on 11.10?
<jmscomtech> sudo unmount says command not found so how do u unmount  something?
<unreal-dude> i prolly had a diff problem cause i wasnt on ubuntu :p
<llutz_> jmscomtech: umount no n
<sw0rdfish> unreal-dude, oh haha
<sw0rdfish> wait damn it
<unreal-dude> my launcher icon just wasnt there until i installed so other package
<sw0rdfish> now not even Chromium browser is starting :O
<pooltable> sharpshooter menu- preferences -content - sel font
<sw0rdfish> haha and it deleted my FF cookies I believe.
<Sharpshooter> pooltable, Thanks
<pooltable> add a skin to mplayer ??
<Jymmmm> Just installed 10.04 LTS on to Intel D864GBF P4 mobo with onboard video and can't get higher resolutions than 1300x, suggestions?
<armence> Hello all. I have an encrypted home directory. I need to backup my key for recovery purposes. Where is the file that contains the key? I know a popup appears when one first logs in telling you what file to backup, but I can no longer see it...
<Jymmmm> I tried xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 2048X1156 --rate 60 and says cannot find mode 2048X1156
<Sharpshooter> pooltable, I changed the font but it is still shows the same font (sans) ! any thing else I want to do?
<jsn> I just feel so dumb not being able to get my wireless card working. It used to work. I want to pay someone to do it. To just pop over to my place and fix whatever it is needs fixing.
<sw0rdfish> whats the difference between google chrome and chromium
<sw0rdfish> unreal-dude?
<jsn> google chrome is a browser. chromium is an element from the periodic table.
<sw0rdfish> jsn i meant chromium THE browser
<sw0rdfish> hehe
<pcoder> Resistance: Also it (noisy fan and heating) may be a problem with the graphics driver??? I suspect this because, the heating begins immediately after I play a video on youtube
<Jymmmm> and explosive when in a gas state when exposide to moisture
<Jymmmm> exposed
<rymate1234> can anyone recommend a good game for linux?
<Jymmmm> pong
<rymate1234> lol
<jsn> nethack
<bindi> tuxracer
<SunTsu> wesnoth
<Jymmmm> westnoth
<Jymmmm> http://www.wesnoth.org/
<sw0rdfish> what browser is the nicest one on resources?
<Jymmmm> lynx
<sw0rdfish> gui browser
<Jymmmm> sw0rdfish: telnet!!!
<angguss> links2 :D
<sw0rdfish> gui browser
<Jymmmm> ASCII GRAPHICS ROCKS!!!
<Jymmmm> Netscape 4.77
<sw0rdfish> being a smart ass here won't help you for long Jymmmm
<Matrixiumn> byr
<Jymmmm> sw0rdfish: I'd rather be a smartass then a dumbass
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SunTsu> sw0rdfish: given that this is #ubuntu, and this question is hardly ubuntu support
<sw0rdfish> Jymmmm, cute.
<Metroshica> I've been checking my SSH logs and have noticed I've had tons of botnets trying random usernames and passwords to get in to my server. I changed the SSH port from 22 to 2222, but they still seem to be able to port scan that port and are still tryin to get in. Anyone have another idea how I can guard against these attacks?
<sw0rdfish> SunTsu, I know right...
<nvz> Metroshica: fail2ban
<llutz_> Metroshica: ignore it, setup key-authentication
<Metroshica> llutz, I can't ignore it, it's putting a decent strain on my cpu by having to handle hundreds of authentication attempts
<Jymmmm> Metroshica: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net
<Metroshica> nvz, what is fail2ban exactly?
<Sharpshooter> rymate1234, Nexus
<jamesbond2> Hi
<nvz> Metroshica: basically it monitors logs and after several failed attempts it sets up iptables rules to drop packets from attackers
<Sharpshooter> jamesbond2, HAi !
<jamesbond2> I have issue with sqlgrey packages after upgrading to oneiric
<SunTsu> Sharpshooter: you wer talking Nexuiz, right?
<SunTsu> were even
<Jymmmm> Metroshica: denyhots it works great for exactly that
<jamesbond2> sqlgrey: Couldn't unlink "/var/run/sqlgrey.pid" [Permission denied]
<Metroshica> nvz, ah ok, cool, I"ll look into that
<Metroshica> Jymmmm, yea, it looks exactly like what I'm lookin for, thanks
<sw0rdfish> omg i can't remove chromium
<Sharpshooter> SunTsu, Oops Ma Bad ! Ya its Nexiuz
<Jymmmm> Metroshica: works for http/s ftp/s too if you like
<Bsims> anyone know how to get calibre to support series metadata when copying to a kindle fire?
<jamesbond2> It also doesn't bound the port with localhost
<Jymmmm> Metroshica: If you want something beyond that, google "port knocking"
<Metroshica> Jymmmm, awesome, thanks
<Jymmmm> Just installed 10.04 LTS on to Intel D864GBF P4 mobo with onboard video and can't get higher resolutions than 1300x, suggestions?  I tried xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 2048X1156 --rate 60 and says cannot find mode 2048X1156
<Pilif12p> When I do lspci -nv how do I tell which device is my wireless card?
<Bsims> Pilif12p: it may say something like broadcom or intel
<compdoc> Pilif12p, paste the output into pastebin and let us look
<usr13> Pilif12p: Should be obvious
<usr13> Pilif12p: lspci | pastebinit
<usr13> and send URL here
<DrDuck> Hi. I'm having issues with my wireless connection. I've just freshly installed Lubuntu 11.10. When trying to use wifi, I'm prompted with: device not ready (firmware missing). I have a wired connection handy, if there's anything in specific that I need to install. Would anyone mind guiding me into the right direction with the appropriate commands to run?
<jamesbond2> anyone?
<Pilif12p> compdoc: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1421885
<nvz> DrDuck: dmesg output would tell you specifically i'm sure but yes, you need a firmware package for your card
<usr13> DrDuck: lspci | pastebinit
<Pilif12p> (and Bsims, usr13)
<no_gravity> Hello! Im searching for a mail client that can connect to IMAP and doesnt store anything locally. Any ideas?
<Jymmmm> gmail?
<llutz_> no_gravity: mutt
<SunTsu> no_gravity: mutt, thunderbird
<usr13> Pilif12p: lspci | pastebinit  #Show  us resulting URL
<Pilif12p> SunTsu: thunderbird stores stuff locally, iirc, otherwise I have 3 gb of nothing in my thunderbird profile
<Pilif12p> usr13: yes, I sent it.
<ucenik36> hahhahhhahhaha
<no_gravity> SunTsu: thunderbird stores local caches of the mails. i did not find a way to turn that of.
<DrDuck> Ok. One second.
<usr13> Pilif12p: lspci | pastebinit  #Show  us resulting URL
<Jymmmm> Pilif12p: gmail can attach to an external imap account I believe
<SunTsu> Pilif12p: cache, yes, mutt does that, too, else it's slow as *beep*
<pooltable> sharpshooter i do not know i change mine and all change even chatzilla
<BIlder> fico
<ucenik36> bildewr
<ucenik36> hahahha
<oCean> ucenik36: please stop posting nonsense
<BIlder> haha
<Bsims> Pilif12p: I beleve its 04:00.0 0280: 8086:0091 (rev 1a)
<BIlder> areyouwritingfrom schoool
<BIlder> my space isfucked
<oCean> BIlder: control your language here, please
<SunTsu> no_gravity: as I said, you would want to use a mail/header cache with mutt, too, else it's unbearable slow with IMAP
<pooltable> ooo tis tis language
<Sharpshooter> pooltable, Any way I'am installing FIrefox 9
<Pilif12p> Bsims: Okay, thanks.
<gridbag> where is the workspace manager? i want 4 spaces horizontally.
<Pilif12p> i'm just gonna trust you here, and put this card's ID as what my old one was...
<pooltable> shaprshooter ff 9 here
 * Bsims is trying to get calibre to stick series info onto my new kindle fire any clues
<bullgard4> Who can show me a picture with the red record button in Banshee 2.2.1 under GNOME Shell 3.2.1 that http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide speaks about?
<Pilif12p> Bsims: that'll change with each card, right?
<DrDuck> nvz, usr13: This is my lspci - http://pastebin.com/Rh4FisPn
<pooltable> sharpshooter i just can not stand it takes days later for ubuntu to update it been on ff 9 on windows days  before
<no_gravity> SunTsu: at least i would like to kill the cache when shutting down the mailer
 * nvz isn't particularly interested in lspci output
<nvz> dmesg would tell you exactly what package to install
<Bsims> Pilif12p: yup look for the driver its trying to use
<SunTsu> no_gravity: that somehow contradicts the intet of a cache, you'll need to dl all the information again
<DrDuck> Alright, nvz. One sec.
<Pilif12p> Bsims: wait, so if I spoof this card's ID to my old one, it'll try to use the old driver?
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend a easy drawing software for Ubuntu?
<Circular> hi
<MonkeyDust> o/ SunTsu
<lordjj> Is there a way to refresh the screen from a virtual terminal when it get's frozen?
<pooltable> delta gimp
<milamber> DeltaEpsilon: raster or vector?
<gridbag> i could swear there was a "Workspace" icon in System Settings before.
<no_gravity> SunTsu: thats what i want
<nvz> DrDuck: just search in your package manager for firmware packages related to realtek card, I don't need to see anything you need a firmware package an should be able to figure that much out
<SunTsu> no_gravity: without a cache you probably only can resort to some web mailer
<SunTsu> no_gravity: believe me, a local client without a cache is *watching my language* slow
<gridbag> hello.
<BIlder> filip
<DeltaEpsilon> milamber, raster
<milamber> DeltaEpsilon: then you are going to want gimp
<rymate1234> can i ask?
<rymate1234> is there a way to install "clearlooks" in ubuntu 11.10
<Jymmmm> rymate1234: you just did
<rymate1234> Jymmmm, ¬_¬
<gridbag> is there some reason why a running xchat doesn't show up in the alt-tab app list?
<htmlinprogress> gridbag,  playin ninja
<Skummel> gridbag it might be "hidden"
<htmlinprogress> lol
<Jymmmm> Just installed 10.04 LTS on to Intel D864GBF P4 mobo with onboard video and can't get higher resolutions than 1300x, suggestions?  I tried xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 2048X1156 --rate 60 and says cannot find mode 2048X1156
<gridbag> hardy har har.
<pooltable> well installing updates 11.10 3 hours to go
<gridbag> this re-install is way different from an upgrade to 11.10.
<gridbag> this is pretty messed up, actually.
<rymate1234> gridbag, wats the issue/
<zxiest> Hey guys..
<zxiest> I have been receiving this same email from Cron Daemon.. PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<zxiest> How do I turn it off?
<AndroUser> Hello?
<AndroUser> I need help with UbuntuStudio...
<gridbag> rymate1234 : xchat is not showing up in the alt-tab list of apps.  Also, I want 4 horizontal workspaces. I need to add keyboard shortcuts to switch between them, as I had yesterday before re-install.
<rymate1234> hrm
<gridbag> officelibre doesn't show up in alt-tab either.
<MonkeyDust> gridbag  try apt-get update
<gridbag> and the app-list switcher looks goofy.
<rymate1234> reboot?
<Jymmmm> do I need to be sudo to use xrandr ?
<bullgard4> Who can show me a picture with the red record button in Banshee 2.2.1 under GNOME Shell 3.2.1 that http://www.gitorious.org/banshee-community-extensions/pages/StreamRecorderUserGuide speaks about?
<rymate1234> install proprietary drivers?
<gridbag> seriously, what is the command to configure how many rows/cols of workspaces you want?
<bullgard4> Jymmmm: No.
<Jymmmm> bullgard4: thanks, (crap)
<Bsims> gridbag: reboot... or failing that move the kde/gnome config folder to .backup and let it recreate it for you
<Jymmmm> gridbag: rightclick on the bottom right corenr and click on preferences
<lantizia> Lo... Lets say I made a new game for Linux.  It makes save game files, what is the most responsible place on the filesystem to place them? (yes $HOME - but where in home?) i.e. what is the equivalent to a windows "Saved Games" folder
<llutz_> lantizia: ~/.nameofthegame/saved
<Bsims> lantizia: .$GameName/SavedGames
<AndroUser> You see, I downloaded the UbuntuStudio from the main page... When it gets to “Selecting and Installiny Files“ I get an error, that there was something wrong with the installing...
<lantizia> llutz & Bsims: Right that's what I was thinking - but then that isn't very accessible for the user since they are hidden foldersd
<zxiest> I have been receiving this same email from Cron Daemon.. PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<Jymmmm> bullgard4: I've trued --addmode, --newmode, cvt 2048x1156 and just can't get anything to work, keeps saying cannot find mode 2048x1156 no matter what I try.
<lantizia> A "saved game" is after all user-created content like a document
<zxiest> any idea on how to turn this off?
<llutz_> lantizia: why should a user access it? make it loadable from app
<lantizia> llutz, for backup?
<Jymmmm> zxiest: SQLite is now included in php5, not as a library iirc
<bullgard4> Jymmmm: I am not familiar with all xrandr details. I'd consult the xrandr manpage.
<Bsims> lantizia: anyone with unix-like experence will look there anyway if they want to edit it or back it up
<Jymmmm> bullgard4: thanks =)
<zxiest> Jymmmm what should I do here? Install php5?
<zxiest> Jymmmm I just don't want to receive all these emails.. :-)
<AndroUser> Any help?
<Jymmmm> zxiest: sounds like it's already installed, just comment out the line in the php.ni file that calls that library.
<MonkeyDust> AndroUser  if you have a question
<zxiest> Jymmmm cool.. thanks :-)
<Jymmmm> php.ini and restart your httpd
<yekoms> zxiest, just install the module.
<eutheria> empathy doesn't seem to save any accounts i create
<TimmyT> there is a raw image of a disk, the whole disk. is there anyway to mount that somewhere and extract some files from that? (this is not like a raw image of a partition, so it is not possible to mount it with loop option)
<Jymmmm> yekoms: it's built in now, no module needed
<lantizia> Bsims, llutz: "Desktop", "Documents", "Downloads", "Music", "Pictures", "Public", "Templates", "Videos" <-- all these by default are in home, I'm essentially trying to work out if there should be a "Games" as well or if it has been purposefully left out.
<llutz_> lantizia: sry i'm not playing games but "backups" should cover $HOME with all dirs, even hidden dirs.
<Bsims> Create one if you want... but you asked me where I'd put it
<serealj> does anyone know where I change xterm colors? Like I know I can do -fg -bg, but certain colors are hard to see (mostly this really dark blue that is typically comments)
<gridbag> this logitech 330 usb works perfectly under ubuntu. just plug it in and it works. i spent all day yesterday discovering this motherboard's mic is busted.
<bullgard4> eutheria: My Empathy does save any accounts i create.
<gridbag>    ... (headset with a mic)
<milo_> Hey, anybody know to undo the newspaper template?
<milo_> Oh, and hello.
<eutheria> bullgard4, common problem?
<llutz_> lantizia: who tells the user to backup "~/Games" if it exist? he doesn't know it's important
<lantizia> well who (freedesktop.org maybe?) came up with the idea of these folders ("Desktop", "Documents", "Downloads", "Music", "Pictures", "Public", "Templates", "Videos") with special icons anyway?
<lantizia> and are they consistent on all linux distro's?
<bullgard4> eutheria: Seems to be a common problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5215/empathy-doesnt-seem-to-be-saving-my-display-picture
<llutz_> lantizia: idk, i never cared about this and i never would trust those "recommendations".
<eutheria> bullgard4, not just my display pic, it forgets all my user info each reload
<MonkeyDust> lantizia  why not create the Games folder manually?
<lantizia> llutz, it is Freedesktop, a part of xdg
<lantizia> just found it
<Bsims> lantizia: gnome did, and no its not standard
<bullgard4> eutheria: I understood that well. I gave you only one example.
<llutz_> lantizia: there are just too many applications not using those and they will drive users into trouble if he rely on those
<lantizia> Bsims, llutz: from what I can tell they aren't created if enabled=false in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf - and xdg is the base spec from FD
<eutheria> bullgard4, sometimes i don't do a good job of making myself understoof
<eutheria> err understood
<llutz_> lantizia: which is just another "club" of devs creating new rules. they might be usefull, some day when all distros/devs follow them
<llutz_> lantizia: until then, _i_ wouldn't give too much on it
<lantizia> llutz, i'll just do ~/.game
<bullgard4> eutheria: To get a more constructive solution, please consult Launchpad - bugs - Empathy.
<lantizia> llutz, just wanted to be absolutely sure there wasn't somewhere better for the save games since it's user-created documents not config
<llutz_> lantizia: better to use the name-of-the-game, to make it clear what it belongs to
<lantizia> llutz, yeah that was an example lol
<llutz_> lantizia: too generic when talking about games (for me) ;)
<llutz_> sry
<Bsims> lantizia: and don't worry too much about free-desktop... everytime Gnome reinvents the wheel (NOW with 7 sides for a smoother ride)... they stick it on freedesktop and say its now a standard rewrite everything to how we are doing it this week
<pheeror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/379761/+index?comments=all
<pheeror> lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 379761 in firefox (Ubuntu) "MASTER - Font hinting does not honour gnome-settings in Firefox" [High,Triaged]
<pheeror> :-)
<Guest91834> TEST
<dragoneye> I downgraded. did not fancy gnome 3
<root> ola
<Guest91834> tuga?
<dragoneye> good consept, but too scripty...
<Guest91834> How can i see other channels?
<Guest30429> ke?
<oCean> Guest30429: type  /join #channelname
<Guest91834> és portugues?
<Guest30429> manuel_elk@hotmail.es
<oCean> !pt | Guest91834
<ubottu> Guest91834: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jpmh> how do I set key bindings with unity
<pheeror> after four years
<pheeror> status: 	Invalid → Unknown
<pheeror> status: 	Unknown → Fix Released
<pheeror> haha
<MonkeyDust> pheeror  wrong channel
<Guest30429> kkk
<Guest30429> pñ+
<miguelb> help?
<MaxST> How do I find files from CLI?
<drskit> go to the start menu and type it in the search
<MonkeyDust> MaxST  locate or find
<llutz_> MaxST: find path/ -name file
<yofun> What does a red file mean in ssh when i type ls ?
<magma> how can I create a file that is a shortcut to another?
<MonkeyDust> magma  ln -s
<ribot> is there a rsyslog.conf in ubuntu?
<indianajoost> My microphone doesn´t work with skype in ubutu 11.11. Anyone know what I an do about that? Laptop= acer aspire one.
<MonkeyDust> ribot  type locate rsyslog|less
<llutz_> ribot: /etc/rsyslog.conf or /etc/rsyslog.d/*
<Vielius> Hi ich möchte eine 2gliedrige Tabelle mit gnumeric ausdrucken, beim Druckvorgang kann ich nur eine Spalte ausdrucken. Was muß ich ändern?
<llutz_> !de | Vielius
<MonkeyDust> !de| Vielius
<ubottu> Vielius: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<resno> i installed a new video card with hdmi. now my sound has stoppped working.
<MonkeyDust> resno  type alsamixer in a terminal
<MonkeyDust> resno  never mind
<ribot> is rsyslog normally running?
<resno> MonkeyDust: i did that and checked all the volumes are up ;)
<rymate1234> resno, hdmi does sound
<resno> rymate1234: yes, how do i turn it off?
<rymate1234> i dunno
<rymate1234> alsa
<madoo> hello evry one and marry christmas
<madoo> i need hellp
<resno> any other tidbits to help?
<MonkeyDust> magma  you've come to the right place
<rymate1234> madoo, ask!
<tking> please i need help, i am wondering if it is possible to have backtrack 5 installed
<madoo> can i find hellp please
<MonkeyDust> madoo   you've come to the right place
<resno> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Kartyr> Hello, I'm new to linux and new to Ubuntu
<tking> please i need help, i am wondering if it is possible to have backtrack 5 installed on my ubuntu or just have ever tools work
<resno> tking: read the above
<MonkeyDust> !bt| tking
<resno> !backtrack | tking
<ubottu> tking: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<llutz_> tking: support in #backtrack-linux ONLY
 * resno sighs...
<llod> mode
<Kartyr> I wonder if I could get some help figuring out what went wrong with my RAID setup
<madoo> please i need hellp
<_spt_> madoo : Ask your question
<resno> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sharpshooter> how to remove Firedox completely on ubuntu 11.10 Including conf files
<resno> Sharpshooter: apt-get purge firefox...?
<resno> Sharpshooter: i dont know the package name, but use purge
<MonkeyDust> Sharpshooter  delete the .config file in /home/your_user
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, apt-get purge will remove the package and it's system configuration, you have to remove the user-profiles manually.
<madoo> sorry i am here naw
<resno> rumpe1: i thought purge removed everything... intersting
<madoo> i install kubuntu with 10.10 with xubuntu
<Sharpshooter> rumpe1, Where is the user profiles stored in ubuntu ?
<madoo> but kubuntu didnt installit
<edbian> Sharpshooter, sudo apt-get purge firefox   AND then remove your .mozilla/firefox/ folder
<rumpe1> resno, no. The package management should never delete user data. :)
<Kartyr> Need help with RAID setup issue.
<edbian> Sharpshooter, in .mozilla/firefox
<madoo> can you hellp me plz
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, probably $HOME/.mozilla/...
<llutz_> resno: apt never will remove personal configs from $HOME
<MonkeyDust> !details| madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sharpshooter> edbian, rumpe1 MonkeyDust ,resno, thanks
<rumpe1> Sharpshooter, you can delete it by opening file manager and pressing ctrl-h to uncover the hidden directories that begin with a dot
<edbian> Sharpshooter, sure
<madoo> some one hellp me plz
<edbian> Sharpshooter, yeah, folders taht start with a . are hidden
<Vooloo> can you search the APT archive online?
<Sharpshooter> rumpe1, ok
<rumpe1> Vooloo, aptitude can do that... hmm... or apt-file (?)
<edbian> Vooloo, yeah, google 'ubuntu package search'
<MonkeyDust> madoo  please follow our instructions, see up
<Sharpshooter> edbian, That I know !
<Vooloo> rumpe1: I tried aptitude but I cant make it search, all I need to know if "dropboxd" is in the archives
<Kartyr> I have a problem with my RAID1 setup. I'm running 11.10 - I configured it using mdadm --create ... and I set up the mdadm.conf file. I used mkdir /raid1 where I mounted the /dev/md0 and updated /etc/fstab accordingly - on restart, it tells me that the device for /raid1 is not ready
<madoo> i have brupleam do you can hellp me
<rumpe1> Vooloo, aptitude search dropbox
<Kartyr> How can I go about figuring out the problem?
<Vooloo> rumpe1: thanks
<Kartyr> I have a problem with my RAID1 setup. I'm running 11.10 - I configured it using mdadm --create ... and I set up the mdadm.conf file. I used mkdir /raid1 where I mounted the /dev/md0 and updated /etc/fstab accordingly - on restart, it tells me that the device for /raid1 is not ready
<Kartyr> How can I go about figuring out the problem?
<linkcis> I'm in gnome3, was wandering does anyone know a system monitor app that works good in gnome3? I tried gnome-system-monitor for it and it caused my gnome3 not to start anymore.
<Amdpc> Hi Friends....I am unable to start Ubuntu 10.10. It is starting like a terminal and saying Busybox v1.15.3 .....built in shell (ash). What to do ?
<Abhijit> linkcis, what did you done? just launched that app? and just launching it caused gnome3 to crash?
<ginger_> hi
<linkcis> Abhijit: I installed it through the terminal like sudo apt-get install gnome... then it froze up my gnome 3. I restarted gnome 3 wouldnt start at all. I had to go into one of the CTRL ALT F3 things. Remove it that extension and purge it at the same time then restart and it finally let gnome 3 load.
<Abhijit> ok
<trojanking> pls where can i get backtrack support
<iceroot> !backtrack | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<indianajoost> Problem with microphone. Doesn't work with skype on ubuntu 10.11. Adjusting settings in salsamixer doesn't help. Through sound recorder my voice is recorded fine, though...
<mebigfatguy1> mmmmm salsamixer
<Matrixiumn> hello
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend me a virtualmin alternative for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ribot> DeltaEpsilon: did you try zentyal
<Abhijit> DeltaEpsilon, what does it do?
<kroq-gar78> Abhijit: that's what I was gonna ask ;)
<gnarr> anyone available for super noob installation questions
<DeltaEpsilon> Abhijit, for web hosting
<sunyata> gnarr: i can try, if not you can try #ubuntu-beginners
<gnarr> i'll go there, thx.
<Abhijit> DeltaEpsilon, is it a server?
<msterbrewer> need help opening an iso file
<DeltaEpsilon> Abhijit, yes
<MonkeyDust> msterbrewer  shoot
<Abhijit> DeltaEpsilon, what about apache?
<msterbrewer> ok i want to install mintlinux or whatever its called i have the iso file
<msterbrewer> how would i go about installing it
<Abhijit> msterbrewer, use unetbootin
<msterbrewer> in windows i would just mount the image and install it
<anass> Hello, I've installed ubuntu 11.10 on my friends's laptop .. and my friends laptop has broadcom wireless driver .. I installed it using propriety drivers installer but it disappeared from the connections applet in gnome 3!
<MonkeyDust> msterbrewer  wrong channel
<iceroot> !mint | msterbrewer
<ubottu> msterbrewer: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Abhijit> msterbrewer, you want to install it in virtual machine or to the real hdd?
<msterbrewer> im running ubuntu
<XeonBloomfield> Hello
<XeonBloomfield> What means only "recovering journal" information after mounting unclean removed ext4 file system?
<XeonBloomfield> <XeonBloomfield> It means that there is rather no problems with data?
<Abhijit> !unetbootin | msterbrewer
<ubottu> msterbrewer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<msterbrewer> thanks
<MonkeyDust> XeonBloomfield  journalling is something ext4 has and ext3 has not
<XeonBloomfield> MonkeyDust: I am asking if only "recovering journal" from fsck during mounting of unclean removed ext4 file system means that there is rather no data corrupted?
<XeonBloomfield> Is it possible to scroll tty1? xD
<kroq-gar78> XeonBloomfield: god, worst part about not having a GUI :/
<iceroot> XeonBloomfield: yes, with screen
<XeonBloomfield> kroq-gar78: I scrolled it in the past on my notebook
<XeonBloomfield> iceroot: I did it in the past... How I did it - it is question ;)
<kroq-gar78> XeonBloomfield: how? or can you not anymore
<iceroot> XeonBloomfield: open scren and then "ctrl + a + esc" to enter copy-mode then you hace scrolling with page up/down
<iceroot> XeonBloomfield: i guess its some framebuffer-setting which is not enabled by default
<XeonBloomfield> kroq-gar78 & iceroot - SHIFT + PAGE UP/DOWN
<iceroot> XeonBloomfield: thx for the info, didnt know that
<Abhijit> XeonBloomfield, shift pgup or shift pgdwn
<kroq-gar78> iceroot: omg thank you
<XeonBloomfield> Abhijit: I have just written it ;)
<Abhijit> okies.
<XeonBloomfield> Abhijit: But thx for want of help me ;)
<Abhijit> :-)
<XeonBloomfield> People - fs logs ;)
<XeonBloomfield> http://pastebin.com/MnM1XBFk
<XeonBloomfield> So it means that everything is ok ;)
<PoolShark> hi all.. I need some help adding 1600x900 to the available display modes in xubuntu 11.10
<DeltaEpsilon> I am running virtualbox. in the guest os, Ubuntu, I can resolve google.com but does not get reply from it
<MonkeyDust> XeonBloomfield  /dev/md0 etc => is it a RAID configuration?
<PoolShark> DeltaEpsilon: Is the network interface in your VM configured for Bridge or Private NAT?
<DeltaEpsilon> PoolShark, bridge
<XeonBloomfield> MonkeyDust: Yes, it is from Linux MD (Linux Software Raid)
<PoolShark> DeltaEpsilon: Hrm... that's odd :p
<DeltaEpsilon> it says host unreachable
<PoolShark> DeltaEpsilon: and I guess you've checked to make sure the default route is set?
<PoolShark> DeltaEpsilon: "route -n" will print the routing table without resolving names. You should have a default route pointed at the ethernet interface... cat /etc/resolv.conf to make sure dhcpd set the nameservers properly...
<LivTyler> how do I share split-screen windows in gnu/screen?
<DeltaEpsilon> PoolShark, I can't even ping the gatewat 192.168.1.1
<DeltaEpsilon> PoolShark, it is using vmbr0 for the defualt gw
<PoolShark> DeltaEpsilon: what is vmbr0? When I run ubuntu on VBox, the ethernet just shows up at eth0 as normal
<PoolShark> DeltaEpsilon: if you do an ifconfig, how many interfaces are listed?
<LivTyler> how do I share split-screen windows in gnu/screen?
<LivTyler> I want to share them as a block(just one session)
<peyam> Hi
<kikitheman> Hello , I have a problem running minecraft on Ubuntu 11.04 . I set the file as executable thru the GUI and when i double click on it , nothing happens . Running it thru Terminal gives me the error "invalid file (bad magic number) Exec formar error" . On windows the same Jar works fine .
<peyam> I can't change my resolution on my screaan
<peyam> it's stucked on 800x600
<kikitheman> @peyam nvidia or ati card?
<peyam> kikitheman: none of them. interl integrate family
<peyam> intel*
<kikitheman> Check the driver updater to see if you can find any display drivers.
<peyam> kikitheman:  already checked. nothing there. it's a ubuntu 10.04 on a desktop mechine
<kikitheman> Or click on the cog wheel in the top bar and click on displays . From there try to set the resolution .
<peyam> kikitheman:  the maximum resolution is sett on 800
<peyam> 800x600
<kikitheman> On windows can you set it higher?
<peyam> what windows?
<kikitheman> Windows OS .
<peyam> yes
<kikitheman> What intel GPU is it ? What model number?
<peyam> kikitheman:  I dont know
<dragoneye> lspci
<peyam> ost bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100
<peyam> there are lots of brigde
<kikitheman> type in terminal : $ lspci then $ lspci -v then $ lspci -v | less
<dragoneye> lspci  | grep -i vga
<peyam> I use a hdmi
<kikitheman> or type this lspci | grep VGA
<JoshuaP> How do I keep the terminal MOTD from updating?
<dragoneye> ditto...
<Cyph3r> Is there any reason why unchecking the "Play login sound" radio button, the login sound STILL plays?
<peyam> kikitheman: http://pastebin.com/xag2DnPb
<peyam> kikitheman: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0112 (rev 09)
<peyam> are you there
<peyam> somebody?
<PoolShark> Does anyone know how to add 1600x900 to the available modes in 11.10/xfce?
<srand> I have just installed ubuntu as my first linux distro after using OS X for my entire life. I ran the update manager and a total of 700MB of updates were queued for my system. After running the update manager and going AFK for a while, I return to see that the window is not responding. I am stuck at update 67/287. What to do?
<borillion> how can I request a page from the terminal like in the web browser http://www.mysite.com/store/googlefroogle.php?feed=fy_un_tp&limit=2400&offset=2400&x=0&y=0
<dragoneye> borillion :   wget?
<srand> How can you kill a widget?
<borillion> even tho Im trying to send parameters to the to the sever?
<rymate1234> hello
<rymate1234> anyone know somee themes for unity?
<dragoneye> borillion: know not i do
<Cyph3r> Is there any reason why unchecking the "Play login sound" radio button, the login sound STILL plays?
<kw21> strand: reboot and do it again, make sure screensaver and lock screen are disabled
<srand> kw21: the screensaver did jump on. Can it never when you are updating your system?
<kw21> had the same issues as you, it did the trick for me
<borillion> dragoneye,  lynx www.yahoo.com -dump
<fbdystang> Hi, is it possible to install windows drivers on my ubuntu samba server so that clients don't need to install the drivers? thanks
<borillion> dragoneye, runs and returns html to console window it does :P
<dragoneye> borillion: worked?  :_)
<borillion> yerp
<dragoneye> cool
<JoshuaP> How do I keep the terminal MOTD from updating?
<kw21> strand: a quick update is fine but a lengthy 700 mb is most likely interrupted
<airtonix> JoshuaP: isn't that a #ubuntu-server question.
<airtonix> JoshuaP: since the terminal on ubuntu desktop doesn't reveal a MOTD as far as I  can tell.
<JoshuaP> airtonix, I don't know how the ubuntu irc thing works
<airtonix> JoshuaP: so how did you get here then ?
<JoshuaP> airtonix, my server runs on my laptop as both a server and desktop
<airtonix> JoshuaP:  /join #ubuntu-server
<JoshuaP> natively as a desktop
<dragoneye> lol
<airtonix> JoshuaP: you're in for a learning experience then...
<dragoneye> you know how it works now.
<JoshuaP> airtonix, why do you say that?
<airtonix> JoshuaP: you seem to have convinced your self that it's worth the risk or trouble, but suffice to say, life is easier when there is a clear delination between machine roles
<LaLiLu> st
<LaLiLu> hey
<JoshuaP> airtonix, I'm 14 I can't afford a server or VPS
<airtonix> JoshuaP: you can start one up on amazon for free (for the first year)
<lele_> 2
<JoshuaP> airtonix, can you link me?
<LaLiLu> could one of you guys pls tell me the command to install adobe flash 64bit?
<airtonix> JoshuaP: free-ish, i'd go read the pricing page though.
<airtonix> JoshuaP: or if that's too much trouble, at least do the server thing from virtualbox on your desktop (thats what i do in some cases)
<cloudgeek> hey all
<JoshuaP> LaLiLu, if it's .deb, go to the directory it's in with nautilus and open it.
<JoshuaP> With Ubuntu Software Center
<airtonix> JoshuaP: but anyway you should join #ubuntu-server and ask there about message of the day
<JoshuaP> I did airtonix
<airtonix> JoshuaP: good stuff
<trism> JoshuaP: the motd is generated by the files in /etc/update-motd.d/, if you chmod -x those files, the motd won't be updated (although you may want to leave 99-footer so you can have a static one using /etc/motd.tail)
<Loshki> Is there a way in gnome (11.04LTS) to switch desktops just by sliding the mouse off the edge of the current screen?
<JoshuaP> trism, and if I want to undo that, how may I?
<rymate1234> "A direct port of Elementary from metacity made with ancient technique named "dumped from screenshot".
<rymate1234> 2
<rymate1234> lol
<trism> JoshuaP: just chmod +x those files again
<Guest95266> hi
<Donenzone> hi
<baloolubahubulil> ih
<Donenzone> does anyone have some time to help with shutdown / startup issues?
<Donenzone> driving me crazy
<dreamy_> hi. does anyone knows if it was recently released 3d support for the "sis 672" video card? on linux..
<baloolubahubulil> google is my friend....
<dreamy_> im not shure what the articles on google mean
<pox_> I have installed ubuntu next to windows 7. I am trying to update it but I frequently lose eth0 connection. This is never the case on win7, what is wrong?
<baloolubahubulil> translate.google.com
<oCean> baloolubahubulil: what are you saying?
<baloolubahubulil> actually nothing
<oCean> baloolubahubulil: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<amitabh> how do Switch to desktop from  a window?
<amitabh>  a shortcut key
<Guest95266> how to change nick?
<baloolubahubulil> talking about google'ing the info...  ?
<Guest95266> #nick MMM
<pp7> "/nick <yournick>
<oCean> Guest95266: type /nick mynewnick
<pp7> "
<Guest95266> ?
<Muchomor> o thanks
<amitabh> I'm playing bzflag and how do I switch to desktop?
 * dragoneye is going to sleep.  cya (im always been crazy but  it keept me from going insane..)
<oCean> dragoneye: no need to announce your away
<Malamen>  Hello all
<Malamen>  Hello all
<Malamen>  The question may sounds dumb but. May I clone a partiton with DD with the system running normaly? Or i need to umount the partitioin I want to clone
<AndroUser> Anyone know how to upgrade DenyHosts? I just installed it, but I found out I installed version 2.0, and I want to upgrade to 2.6
<Santies> Hi
<Santies> Write it as the theme to ubuntu 11.10?
<mrhanky> hey guys. i just made a net-install of 11.10. but i'm confused about the different sound systems. i only want to use xorg and xbmc on that box, but i dont have working sound (analog jack). i'm running a asus e35m-i deluxe with a alc892 codec. the article in ubuntu wiki doesnt rly help me
<angela_> hi i  have tryde to setup a lamp server indinnent work out i volood ervery step of the howto
<rymate1234> erm
<rymate1234> HELP
<rymate1234> NO SOUND PLAYING
<rymate1234> WAT DO
<FloodBot1> rymate1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coleix> check sound configuration, make ajustments, ???, profit
<coleix> lol
<Santies> how to upload a theme?
<rymate1234> why was my sound muted?
<unreal-dude> because your computer wanted to hide something from you?
<rymate1234> lol
<Santies> Give alsamixer in the console and then F6 and sliders to the max up arrow
<unreal-dude> you gotta watch out for these thinking machines.....
<coleix> you probably muted it and forgot
<Malamen> May I clone a partiton with DD with the system running normaly? Or I must umount the partition that I want to clone ????
<AndroUser> Anyone know how to upgrade DenyHosts? I just installed it, but I found out I installed version 2.0, and I want to upgrade to 2.6
<Santies> How do I write it to the ubuntu theme "?
<Santies> Elo ?
<Santies> I just want to write it a different theme, is it so much for unity?
<ghostmediapro> help ned to install and configure vnc server for headless access on ubuntu 11.10
<Santies> How do I upload a theme?
<Santies> Where ubuntu saves motives?
<Emanon> Does Empathy support sasl authentication for irc?
<Santies> IRC is similar to the support forum
<Emanon> Thanks but does the im client that is default on ubuntu (empathy) support sasl authentication?
<Emanon> That is, if I wanted to identify with sasl instead of nickserv using empathy's irc client, could I?
<Santies> use xchat
<coleix> pidgin is better in my opinion :)
<Emanon> That's really helpful. Except it didn't answer my question AT ALL.
<Santies> unity config is better
<Emanon> well I see this is going nowhere. Can I speak to your mommy or daddy instead? Maybe they will understand my question.
<Santies> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y00yMrMIMtc
<mneptok> Emanon: it's a volunteer channel. you get the knowledge people happen to have.
<Santies> IRC: install telepathy-idle, see below for more notes on IRC
<Santies> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ
<dreamy_> cani repeat my queztion? is anyone using a sis card and having 3d acell. on linux
<phnom> mneptok: Except Santies just seem to spam the channel with semi-related crap.
<dreamy_> 671
<oCean> Santies: he's asking specifically for SASL support
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382 - it doesn't make any difference if I add HTML to the list. Running the same command on other sites though usually yields tons of PDFs and DOCs.
<Santies> Sorry for all unknown words,
<phnom> Emanon: empathy seems to have a sasl handler anyways, so it probably can handle it.
<oCean> Santies: if you prefer to use Polish,  /join #ubuntu-pl  channel
<Santies> Even after ang I can help
<Emanon> Ok, so I'll just assume that empathy doesn't support sasl, thanks so much.
<Santies> txh help, hi
<coleix> Santies: did you try www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eUGKrFwPOw ?
<Emanon> To be fait, pidgin doesn't either.
<hiexpo> whats the location of the cdrom in ubuntu 10.04 > i thought it was/dev/cdrom
<sebast> hiexpo: could be /media/cdrom instead
<mmoebius> hiexpo: Usually, that is the case. But that is only a symlink to the "real" device like /dev/hdc or /dev/sdb or whatever
<mmoebius> sebast: /media/.... is usually the mountpoint
<mmoebius> hiexpo: For permanent naming, also look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<edbian> hiexpo, /dev/cdrom0 || /dev/cdrom1  (unmounted)  /media/cdrom  (mounted)
<sebast> mmoebius: yes, I assumed that's what hiexpo was asking for
<ReshAyin> hola, am attempting to retrieve "Login Keyring". Is a person able to assist?
<coleix> Emanon: There's a patch, don't know if it works thought http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13270
<mmoebius> hiexpo: Please clarify: are you looking for the device (e.g. to give its name to your cd recorder or the music player) or are you looking for the contents of a CD you inserted ?
<AndroUser> Anyone know how to upgrade DenyHosts? I just installed it, but I found out I installed version 2.0, and I want to upgrade to 2.6
<hiexpo> mmoebius, no tring to tranfer aniso to an usb rsync -r /cdrom/* .
<Cyph3r> Login sound STILL plays, despite unchecking the "play login sound" radio button. Any ideas?
<Ji> by the love of God...
<Ji> Too many ppl O.o
<oCean> Ji: if you have a question, just ask. Most users are idlers
<ghostmediapro> I need advice on installing and configure vnc server on ubuntu 11.10 to run headless
<Kaapa> hey there - what's the best way to edit / change the programs that run at init?
<Kaapa> directly edit /etc/rc2.d?
<Ji> *cough*
<s0urse> hi everyone. having a hard time setting up multiple monitors. my main monitor works ok but the ohter 2 just have white screens with the mouse cursor an x. I've seen it listed as a bug with no solutions. any updates on this?
<ReshAyin> the problems with the old password is forgotten
<Ji> WTF! Are you TRYING to kill your eyes?
<oCean> Ji: control your language here, please
<Ji> Whywould you need multiple sreens friend?
<Ji> Better?
<Ji> *screens
<edbian> Ji, ?
<oCean> s0urse: if it's marked as a bug, there's not much we can do about that
<edbian> Ji, Many people use mutliple monitors
<Ji> Yesh?
<s0urse> I have a lot of windows open all the time and do programing so I need more monitors
<hiexpo> ok so if it is not /cdrom/*   what is it or how do i figure out its location
<Ji> But WHY?
<edbian> hiexpo, look at the contents of /dev
<Guest4093> isn't at least 2 screen pretty much standard in the programming world
<Kiten> Ji, Multiple monitors = AWESOME
<edbian> Ji, To have many windows open at once
<ReshAyin> Ji, do not waste his time
<edbian> Ji, indeed it is great
<edbian> Guest4093, yes
<Ji> O.o
<coleix> hiexpo: did you try the disk utility? dev/sr0 on ubuntu 11.10
<oCean> Ji: when helping, be helpful, if he wants multiple monitors, then that's not a matter of discussion
<ghostmediapro> Someone please point me in the direct for best vnc help for ubuntu
<mmoebius> hiexpo: is the cdrom already mounted ?
<Ji> um... Burbye!
<Ji> :)
<hiexpo> mmoebius, yes
<mmoebius> hiexpo: where ?  Use a terminal, type "mount"<Enter>
<hiexpo> ok sr0
<Kiten> Guest4093, most I've seen have had 2 monitor rigs some had as many as 9 in a 3x3
<Kiten> array
<Guest4093> :) that is awesome
<cheako> How can I solve this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/908614  I make these into directories and they both get replaced.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 908614 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "/run: Too many levels of symbolic links" [Undecided,New]
<Rallias> If I were to start a custom service (like a minecraft server) in a chroot, would I be able to connect to it from outside of the chroot?
<s0urse> so no luck on the multiple monitors? Its being detected in the nvidia control. It says that the white screens mean that theres no window manager running on there
<mmoebius> hiexpo: sr0 is a device. That is not *where* it is mounted ... look left of "on"
<ReshAyin> can a person assist in locating a "Login Keyring" password?
<ghostmediapro> I need advice on installing and configure vnc server on ubuntu 11.10 to run headless
<mmoebius> hiexpo: or pastebin the output of "mount" for us all to see
<Kiten> source most likely you'll need to mess around with xorg and not rely on the proprietary nvid drivers
<hiexpo> mmoebius, ok i see it is on let me trythat
<mmoebius> ReshAyin: As far as i kno, if you lack the pssword, you can just delete the keyring and start a new on
<Kiten> source * correction manager instead of drivers derp
<ReshAyin> how does a person delete a keyring?
<Cyph3r> Login sound STILL plays, despite unchecking the "play login sound" radio button. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ghostmediapro: www.scotttyee.com/blog/2009/12/09/linux-headless-ubuntu-with-vnc/
<ReshAyin> e gracias mmoebius
<Kiten> Cyph3r, you could remove it or beat your audio card with a hammer
<mmoebius> ReshAyin: tried http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/ ?
<AndroUser> Anyone know how to upgrade DenyHosts? I just installed it, but I found out I installed version 2.0, and I want to upgrade to 2.6
<mmoebius> ReshAyin: de nada ;-)
<CarlFK> Cyph3r: maybe.. hold on...
<ActionParsnip> Cyph3r: just remove the item rather than uncheck
<Kiten> Cyph3r, should be somewhere in /etc/ i think i dont recall the name of the file though
<ReshAyin> aha, did not discover it earlier, gracias
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Emanon> AndroUser lol I'm using androIRC too. You try  it through tor?
<Cyph3r> kiten, awesome thanks. been trying to get this fixed all morning
<oCean> !info denyhosts
<ubottu> denyhosts (source: denyhosts): a utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-9 (oneiric), package size 63 kB, installed size 444 kB
<CarlFK> Cyph3r: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh
 * TiMiDo *waves*
<CarlFK> Cyph3r: oh, you get it turned off?  somewhere in that script is how I did it
<ubuntu> I need user and password for Lubuntu 10.04, live cd
<oCean> AndroUser: denyhosts 2.6 is in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: andchat here :-)
<gridbag> what's the way to turn off all the irritating tooltips when you hover of the app icons? Also, the tooltip in the color-picker (hue wheel) is super irritating.
<Emanon> I was using that earlier ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: there isn't one. Username is ubuntu
<AndroUser> OCean, I installed it from source though, for version 2.0, what would I do to upgrade it to 2.6?
<Cyph3r> kiten, was just going to take out the sound file.
<Kiten> yeah thats what i meant
<wardster> hi guys just testing my irc client - loving ubuntu 11.10 :) merry xmas
<Emanon> Liked the easy  sasl auth method on androirc better.
<Kiten> I don't recall the name though
<oCean> AndroUser: remove the version you installed from source. Then  sudo apt-get install denyhosts   is all you need
<CarlFK> Cyph3r: CONF=/usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<ubuntu> I klik on logout and now ask me for log in> user and password_
<Cyph3r> CarlFK,  awesome, thanks
<AndroUser> Ah ok, also, to remove, do I just delete the files I loaded and remove the /etc/init.d entries?
<CarlFK> Cyph3r: echo X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false >> $CONF
<Kiten> ubuntu, did you set a passwd before you logged out ???
<Kiten> *password
<ubuntu> no
<mneptok> AndroUser: you may want to look at Fail2Ban if you're going thorugh all this effort to upgrade denyhosts
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: you can press CTRL+Alt+F2 and run: passwd ubuntu
<oCean> AndroUser: maybe, maybe there is more to it. It might be in the documentation in the source you downloaded. Or contact the maintainers of the package. Most software is available in repositories. Makes installing and removing much easier
<AndroUser>  oCean, thanks, yea I know about repositories, just didnt know DentHosts was in it
<ubuntu> ok
<bfw> Hey. I can't dist upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. There is no option to do so in the graphical update manager, and #sudo apt-get dist-upgrade simply says nothing needs to be upgraded. Any ideas?
<yann2> hello! I can't remember the name of the english guy who has a black, round hat on the ubuntu planet... would someone be able to help me?
<yann2> +on his avatar
<oCean> bfw: do-release-upgrade is the option you want, dist-upgrade is just a more complex way of doing a "normal" upgrade
<oCean> yann2: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<yann2> will do thanks
<sedeki> How can I make Xserver not treat my different workspaces as one extended desktop, because windowses are sometimes out of screen
<bfw> oCean: typing that command says no new release found
<EnigmaX2K> I am trying to install a BROTHER MFC 7420 or a MFC 7340 and I can't get it to print the damn thing.
<yitz_> What'd be involved in setting the hostname on a machine? (running off a PXE/LiveUSB so I just need to edit the right files and not the in-memory stuff)
<EnigmaX2K> I tried UBUNTU 10.10, AND 11.10
<EnigmaX2K> I am willing to PAYPAL / pay someone to fix this, I don't have time to scre* around with it. I get a PRINTER -> receiving data but nothing comes out.
<EnigmaX2K> so you can remote desktop in and check it out and etc
<bfw> oCean: I forgot to sudo. Solved. Thanks.
<oCean> bfw: ah, ok :)
<wes> Hey all -- trying to get my mom's new webcam + skype working under 9.04.   Skype accepts input only from PulseAudio.  Microphone in cam works with sound recorder.  Skype only sends hiss -- presumably the unused mic in on the motherboard.  I can't seem to wire up PulseAUdio to send the USB microphone to skype, any tips?
<wes> (using the statically-linked version of skype FWIW)
<oCean> EnigmaX2K: Apparently this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459926 has several confirmed "solved" posts
<EnigmaX2K> thank you, i'll check it out.
<wessel> how can I get the number of CPU's / threads on the machines I am running on? I want to run java Evolve many times, in such a way that all CPU's are 100% busy
<wessel> (And the machines I'm running on are all very different)
<iceroot> wessel: cat /proc/cpuinfo or "top" and press "1"
<yitz_> What'd be involved in setting the hostname on a machine? (running off a PXE/LiveUSB so I just need to edit the right files and not the in-memory stuff)
<iceroot> !hostname | yitz_
<magnus__> hey people! just started out with Linux(ubuntu). Is it  possible to use pwd for path completion when writing  commands. For example: svn co file://{PWD}/myproject?
<ubottu> yitz_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<EnigmaX2K> if this works i'll be stoked and post back :)
<yitz_> Thanks, iceroot
<kernelpanicker> my laptop screen dims after a few seconds on 11.10... how do I turn that off?
<iceroot> magnus__: .
<wessel> iceroot: how do I compute the optimal number of threads off that file?
<wessel> top 1, gives me 24 CPU's
<Rallias> umm... I just accidently did an rm -rf in a chroot that I forgot I mount-bound.. does /dev recover on reboot?
<wessel> bit weird number
<iceroot> wessel: top gives you cores + hyperthreading
<yitz_> Rallias: Yes
<Rallias> *phew*
<iceroot> wessel: sounds like 12 cores with hyperthreading
<wessel> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5650  @ 2.67GHz
<wessel> cpu cores       : 6
<yitz_> Or quad
<iceroot> wessel: 2 cpus?
<magnus__> iceroot: thanks. Is there a way to convert it to the absolute path? file///./myproject does not do the trick
<wessel> apparently
<Rallias> iceroot doesn't xeon have 4-core "hyperthreading"?
<iceroot> Rallias: never heard of that, sorry
<iceroot> magnus__: maybe #bash can help you
<magnus__> thank you :)
<jeaton> im thinking about starting fresh and wipe my whole hdd and install ubuntu back on it, anyway, I'm wanting to back up mainly just one directory
<Raliegh> I've got to say so far I fucking despise Fedora.
<jeaton> can I just create a whole new partition and stick that directory on it, that way i dont have to create discs
<AndroUser> Raliegh watch your language please
<pinguy_>  how can i run Wikipedia Dump Reader ? i use ubuntu 64bit ..?
<Raliegh> Yes mother. I forgot I was on the internet.
<mneptok> Raliegh: channel policy
<mneptok> !language > Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh, please see my private message
<AndroUser> jeaton you can, however if your current partition  takes up the whole disk, you may have to use gparted to resize the partition to create a new one
<jeaton> ok
<pinguy_> ok, cutting to the chase, i need to read wikipedia dump files ... has any one successfully managed to do this ?
<pinguy_> i decompressed the file into a 32gig xml file ... will this help ?
<DiamoNd93> #ubuntu-es
<flash__> 32 gig xml?!
<pinguy_> yes flash
<flash__> you said this was a dump?
<iceroot> pinguy_: less can act on big files easily
<pinguy_> enwiki-20111201-pages-articles.xml
<pinguy_> there is that word again.. is less an apps ?
<flash__> less is a pager
<iceroot> flash__: less is a great file-viewer
<flash__> its a program standard on linux distros that lets you read long output
<pinguy_> pager ... tha thing you call and it goes beep beep beep ... :D ?
<iceroot> pinguy_: "less filename"
<AndroUser> ubottu !less
<pinguy_> oh... well i do not intend to sequentially read the file. it requires random access
<pinguy_> can less show the data correctly alowing it to be navigated ?
<jimisrvrox2> hey guys quick question...wondering what I am f'ing up on my grep cmd...I want the output to be <div class="related"><a href=website>text</a> [via <a href=website>website</a>]</div> but when I do grep '<div class="related"><a href=' I get stuff such as <p> or or <img src= stuff...any ideas as to how to fix it?
<pp7> anyone here use marlin or nautilus?  why does "compress" not work?
<iceroot> !work | pp7
<ubottu> pp7: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pp7> yea yea...
<iceroot> pinguy_: why not trying it? and no less can not act very good on xml files with a good navigation
<Ramir00> howto install samba 3.6.1 ubuntu 10.10
<pp7> ok.. selecting "compress" results in no dialog
<iceroot> !info samba maverick
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5 (maverick), package size 7286 kB, installed size 20632 kB
<ActionParsnip> Pp7: what happens when you try? Marlin isn't supported here
<pp7> ActionParsnip: nothing happens.. no dialog
<iceroot> Ramir00: maybe with backports or a ppa
<iceroot> !info samba
<pinguy_> because the fiule is currently being copied from an ext4 partition to a ntfs partition so i can have windows options for viewing this file if i have to...
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 7811 kB, installed size 22504 kB
<pinguy_> iceroot
<ActionParsnip> Pp7: is it the same as a fresh user?
<iceroot> Ramir00: is 3.6.1 a stable-release?
<pp7> ActionParsnip: yes this is after fresh install
<Ademan-remote> I've seen recommendations for and against different brands of cd-r for burning LiveCDs. but I'm not having much luck finding them right now. what cd-r brand should I buy to ensure a successful burn?
<ActionParsnip> Pp7: are you fully updated?
<pp7> yes
<iceroot> Ademan-remote: every cd-r should work
<pinguy_> it has about 25  minutes left... sense it can not navigate the 32 gigabyte xml file.,.. i think i will not bother. thanks though
<AndroUser> Anyone know of a good tutorial on how to setup/configure exim4?
<pinguy_> iceroot
<nixmaniack> hi, my usb mouse on laptop stops working if it's idle, i have to click any button to get it working. How can i keep it always working?
<iceroot> Ademan-remote: also a usb-drive is a good way
<Kiten> i gotta ask what do you guys prefer to use to play mp3's ?
<Ramir00> samba 2:3.5.11 is version 3 or version 2?
<ActionParsnip> Ademan-remote: md5 test your iso and burn as slowly as possible and any are fine
<pinguy_> nix, if all you have to do is click a button to ragain control, whats so wrong  that requires a fix ?
<Ademan-remote> iceroot: yes however if you go through ubuntuforums you'll see a lot of people saying "my cd wasn't working, tried a different brand at the same speed and now it's working"
<Seveas> AndroUser, the best advise I can give is to wipe the config and copy a sane config from a fedora system. Then buy philip hazel's book :)
<eutheria> why does installing flash install lots of 32bit libs?
<Kiten> movie player is kinda boring, i use to use something on arch but i've long since forgotten what it was called
<eutheria> i thought flash was 64bit now
<iceroot> eutheria: because there is only 32bit flash in the repos
<Seveas> eutheria, because flash is 32bit. Adobe sucks
<AndroUser> Seveas, thanks, but not what Im looking for
<eutheria> oh
<Ramir00> current 3.6.1 current stable release, homepage samba
<pinguy_> flash is being discontinued any way
<xangua> eutheria: if you want to install the 64bit plugin, you need to install flashplugin-adobke from the partner repository
<xangua> !partner | eutheria
<ubottu> eutheria: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<pinguy_> in favor of html 5
<iceroot> Ramir00: is there a special reason you need 3.6.1?
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: if you enabled the partner repo it won't
<iceroot> Ramir00: samba 3.5.12 is the latest stable-release
<eutheria> ActionParsnip, no 64bit flash in partner repo?
<iceroot> Ramir00: from the samba-website
<wes> Is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 without wiping and starting over again?
<Ademan-remote> pinguy_: did something happen? because afaik flash is alive and well on everything except mobile
<srand> I have upgraded my system and it asked me to reboot, but it has been at the boot screen for +/- 10 minutes now. Should i force restart?
<eutheria> hmm
<iceroot> wes: yes
<Shucky> hi all
<iceroot> !upgrade | wes
<ubottu> wes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> !eol | wes
<ubottu> wes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Seveas> wes, yes, by upgrading to 9.10 first
<pinguy_> its adobe who is dropping it...
<pp7> srand: yes
<Shucky> i want to know if their with a simple way to block ssh user in is home dir
<Ramir00> not detect the network
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: yes install adobe-installer and you'll get it
<Shucky> (sorry for my bad english :p )
<iceroot> Shucky: block? you mean to keep them in there home?
<Shucky> yes
<wes> iceroot: thanks, reading links. seveas - that's what I thought, package manager only offers 10.4 then tells me I can't do that.  Trying to patch-up 9.04 gives me 404s on downloads, presumably due to EOL
<iceroot> Shucky: i guess chroot is the only way
<Shucky> arf
<Shucky> ok
<Seveas> Shucky, not really. Especially as all programs they need are not in there
<iceroot> wes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pinguy_> i m ay simply give up on being able to use this wikipedia dump file for a long while... some one suggested a wikiepedia dump reader that comes in a deb package but its 32bit and my 56bit ubuntu doesnt like it
<ActionParsnip> pinguy_: not heard adobe dropping 64bit flash
<Seveas> wes, the repositories for that version are now on old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com
<AndroUser> Shucky, you definitely can, google lock user to home directory debian, and the second post down is a great tutorial
<pinguy_> well some one is dropping it... i could look for the artical... i just dont care enough about flash to bother
<AndroUser> Shucky this is what most web hosting companies do
<Shucky> yes but they use chroot?
<iceroot> pinguy_: adobe has flash64bit again up there was a time when they dropped the 64bit version
<Lasivian> is there a version for "old hardware" specifically? Beyond a non-GUI version. Thanks
<AndroUser> Shucky, yes they do, heres the direct link http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-rssh-chroot-jail-setup.html
<Shucky> is possible but is not "easy" to do
<iceroot> pinguy_: at the moment they are dropping flash for all portable devices
<Shucky> ok
<Shucky> thanks
<iceroot> pinguy_: hopefully when we speak again in one year flash was dropped completly from this world
<eutheria> thanks! one 64bit flash being installed! yay!
<tira> hello all
<Ramir00> uuuu@tttt:~/Escritorio/samba-3.6.1$ ./configure
<ActionParsnip> Wes: i'd clean install a supported release, i recommend oneiric
<AndroUser> ubottu !help | tira
<ubottu> tira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> Lasivian: lubuntu
<tira> qwerty
<tira> , ,v
<Ramir00> uuuu@tttt:~/Escritorio/samba-3.6.1$ ./configure====>>>>directory does not exist
<tira> , ,vf.s
<tira> n ;
<FloodBot1> tira: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tira>  ,t
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: is there no ppa?
<iceroot> Ramir00: is there a special reason you need 3.6.1 instead of 3.5.11?
<Lasivian> iceroot: thanks
<tira> ada yang bisa bantu saya gak???
<wes> ActionParsnip: What happens when you clean-install Ubuntu on top of an existing install?  Do homedirs etc stay intact?
<sabocat> Hello, would anyone be willing to give me some advice troubleshooting a kernel panic? I've run memtest86+ and it found no errors. I think it's relate to the STA broacom driver
<pinguy_> http://telecomnewspk.com/2011/11/adobe-decides-to-discontinue-flash-for-mobile-browsers/
<Lasivian> iceroot: any idea would cli-only server be faster if I am making a headless box?
<pinguy_> there is one...
<Lasivian> if it wouldt hat is
<iceroot> sabocat: so you are not using a asus eeepc?
<pinguy_> adobe drops mobile flash for html 5
<Seveas> !id | tira
<ubottu> tira: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sabocat> iceroot: No
<Ramir00> I do not know if there is a ppa
<wes> According to the community pages, looks like I'm stuck doing an "alternate cd upgrade" at the very least; not a lot of data on this machine but getting mom back to a supported release is worthy goal  (immediate goal is skype :) )
<iceroot> Lasivian: yes
<iceroot> Ramir00: is there a special reason you need 3.6.1 instead of 3.5.11?
<Kingsy> if I have just plugged a usb controller in how do I find out where it has been assigned in /dev/ ?
<Lasivian> I suppose it's rather moot, both can probably run cli-only
<Kingsy> the manual says its usually tty0 but how do I make sure?
 * Lasivian has to stop thinking in windows-mode
<ActionParsnip> Wes: you will need to format. Use your backups to restore user data
<Seveas> Kingsy, usb controllers don't get /dev nodes.
<iceroot> Kingsy: dmesg
<StevenR> Kingsy: dmesg should know.
<iceroot> Kingsy: ah controller
<wes> ActionParsnip: Ouch, that means *finding* user data first, wiping someone else's computer is never a good first option.  ("Sorry I lost your pics, we were trying to get your sound driver fixed")
<StevenR> Seveas: depends what it's a controller for
<Seveas> or do you mean a game controller on a usb port?
<iceroot> wes: make a backup and use the normal upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Wes: why is there no backup? Drives can and do fail
<wes> ActionParsnip: how many old ladies do *you* know who are on top of their backups?
<AndroUser> Lasivian definitely, removing a desktop manager frees up quite a bit of resources, look into using ubuntu-server
<Seveas> wes, I know one :)
<iceroot> wes: we know a lot of people which are asking "how to restore my lost data"
<wes> Seveas: I got here last christmas and found firefox 1.0 beta
<Seveas> (but only because I've set up a daily rsync cronjob)
<iceroot> wes: and we have much fun to say "use your backup"
<iceroot> wes: after the "i dont have a backup" we love to say "now you know why a backup is important"
<wes> In *theory* her data is all "in the cloud" -- flickr, gmail, etc -- but I'm not going to rely on that
<Lasivian> AndroUser: aye, i've run server before, but this old notebook only has wifi and i've never setup that in server
<Ramir00> iceroot my version is 2:3.54
<Ramir00> iceroot my version is 2:3.5.4
<iceroot> Ramir00: again, why you need 3.6.1
<Lasivian> so i'm debating how much masochism I want to deal with ;)
<Gentoo64> Lasivian, running in console over X might not be much faster unless its under load, but it frees up ram, and guarantess that nothing pointless will be using it, or the cpu, or the disk etc
<ActionParsnip> Wes: if data is important, it should be backed up
<wes> iceroot: years ago, I worked as a PC tech - I did a data recovery for a master's thesis on a failed, double-spaced, harddrive.  I wasn't all that surprised to find out there was no backups, until I got his thesis back and discovered he was an EE student
<Gentoo64> Lasivian, and itd be more stable, as X could cause random problems
<ActionParsnip> Wes: dropbox :-)
<AndroUser> Lasivian ah ok, I havent setup wirless before in cmd line. You can kill your desktop manager though, that will free up a lot of resources
<ActionParsnip> Wes: or ubuntuone....
<Lasivian> it's probably time I learned how
<wes> ActionParsnip: that's not a bad option, certainly faster than waiting for a computer store to open
<iceroot> wes: there is only one good "backup" for something like a master-theis
<Ramir00> I need to use another version that does not work the 2:3.5.4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iceroot> wes: svn or git
<iceroot> !work | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iceroot> Ramir00: lets stop guessing on your issues/motivations
<wes> iceroot: yep, be like linus, if you are awesome enough everybody else backs up your data for you. :)
<iceroot> wes: :)
 * wes wonders just how much crap mom has on this computer.... ;)
<iceroot> wes: he saves a lot of money/time for backup-solutons
<seth> Hello peeps, I reinstalled oneiric multiple times now. I tried to get dual head and flash working. Dual head (twinview) does not work with unity nor gnome shell (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/813343).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 813343 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Oneiric) "nvidia drivers, second monitor covered by black" [High,Confirmed]
<no_gravity> Hello! In Ubuntu 11, I deleted all the default apps like libre offic, firefox etc from the launcher on the left. but after a reboot they came back. is that normal?
<seth> Therefore I decided to try a ppa with updated packages for nvidia. I keep getting hash mismatches while trying to install packages from the ubuntu-x-swat ppa. Both gnome shell and unity (anything with compositing it seems) cause nvidia settings to crash after trying to configure a dual head setup with twinview.
<seth> I decided to download the most recent drivers from the nvidia website and found the following issue: $ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10\(1\).run  Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 3512233872 426978009 $ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run  Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 11670095 426978009
<seth> I get the same hash mismatch message when I try to unzip flash downloaded from the adobe website or try to install flash from the ubuntu restricted extras. Is it possible my corruption problem is related to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/883338
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 883338 in linux (Ubuntu) "Corrupt files on download" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hooman> hi
<wes> BTW, is wipe-upgrade the usually recommended method of upgrading Ubuntu installs?  I gotta say, I find that frustrating, but I guess it's no worse than Sun or Mac offerings.  Well, Sun has the advantage because they only do major releases once a decade or something now :?
<mebigfatguy1> sun has the advantage of being dead
<no_gravity> wes: i think you can "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it will normally work fine.
<wes> no_gravity: the community pages say the CD method is the only way to go, although, I admit, I didn't read the explanation why :)
<Gentoo64> wes, so many people end up with broken systems after upgrade so I would backup first
<seth>  I feel like I dumpted too much information in the channel. Nobody can comment on my issues?
<seth> *dumped
<seth> yeah
<seth> I'd recommend a reinstall
<wes> Gentoo64: *nod* - I'm actually trying to locate and back up all the user data while the ISO comes down
<oCean> wes: I don't know the statistics for succesful/failed upgrades, but the actual command is do-release upgrade, dist-upgrade is just a more complex option for "normal" updates no_gravity
<Gentoo64> wes, you couls use clonezilla, if not home and etc should fit on a small flash drive
<wes> oCean: Is do-release upgrade the same thing the GUI does?  The GUI doesn't work because I'm on 9.04 and 9.10 is already EOLd
<Guest37461> ciao!
<Guest37461> list
<Gentoo64> list?
<Gentoo64> wes, are you coming from that to 11.10?
<oCean> wes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wes> Gentoo64: If only I had one here!   I'm actually copying the data to my office, but that's kinda brutal to do via the T1 we have there.  Hm. Maybe I should take a spin into town and see if I can find one, would probably save myself a lot of grief
<wes> Gentoo64: target is 10.04 LTS, since that is what Skype supports.  (this whole exercise is to get the microphone working)
<Gentoo64> wes, if its just configs you could probably tar them and email them to yourself
<wes> Gentoo64: digital camera pics :)
<Guest37461> hello
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Guest37461> please
<wes> Configs, not so important, the only apps she uses are the file manager and firefox
<Guest37461> the list
<oCean> !list | Guest37461
<ubottu> Guest37461: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> Guest37461, we dont do !list in here
<Guest37461> for download
<Gentoo64> go somewhere else
<oCean> Guest37461: this is a support channel, not downloads
<supuers> Anyone have issues with a slow 11.10 system?
<Seveas> Guest37461, this is not a warez channel. Please leave.
<Seveas> !anyone | supuers
<ubottu> supuers: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jymmmm> I've tried xrandr --addmode, --newmode, cvt 2048x1156 and just can't get anything to work, keeps saying cannot find mode 2048x1156 no matter what I try.
<supuers> what is the first one then  and then the real one imply?
<Guest37461> list
<Guest37461> please
<Seveas> Guest37461, go away.
<Guest63600> irc://irc.OpenJoke.org/CoRaZoN-GyTaNo
<supuers> alakoo...any ideas on a slow 11.10 system seem some people have issues with assisting on this channel
<Matrixiumn> bye
<srm_fake> Hello. I'm logged in as an admin user. When trying to install a packet via Ubuntu Software Center 2.0.7, the sudo dialog requires me to enter the password of another user (there are two admin accounts on this notebook). Why is the dialog not requesting my password?
<supuers> srm_fake did you set up root sign in as su
<urlin2u> srm_fake, administrator in ubuntu what do you mean logged in a s root?
<mebigfatguy1> srm_fake: what does     su srm_fake -c your-command                                       do
<Seveas> srm_fake, is the other user logged in too and did you do a switch user? Or is the other user logged in on a terminal?
<danny> hello this is a bit far-fetched, but does anyone know if there is a PHP channel on IRC?
<Gentoo64> #php
<srm_fake> Seveas, the other user is not logged in. mebigfatguy1, what account should I choose to 'su' into?  supuers, I can't remember. I've set up this machine for my mother a while back :)
<Gentoo64> probably
<Gentoo64> dannel, ##php
<Gentoo64> danny
<supuers> you may have changed the superuser password
<mebigfatguy1> srm_fake: your admin account, not the other one that you need to enter the password for
<Gentoo64> srm_fake, thats why you use sudo -i on ubuntu
<nixmaniack>  my usb mouse on laptop stops working if it's idle, i have to click any button to get it working. How can i keep it always working?
<srm_fake> mebigfatguy1: su for my admin account is working. I've tested with 'ls'.
<Seveas> nixmaniack, read its manual. It's probably a feature of that specific mouse.
<danny> Gentoo64 thanks but it doesnt let me in, its invite only
<Gentoo64> nixmaniack, probably shutting off the usb port for power saving, so id check the power settings, or is it wireless?
<oCean> !register | danny
<ubottu> danny: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<supuers> sudo -i best bet as I had an issue when I changed the superuser password as I came from an RHEL environment
<oCean> danny: not invite, you have to register and identify with services
<Gentoo64> danny, worked for me :s
<Seveas> Gentoo64, you're registered with nickserv :)
<nixmaniack> Seveas, no, every other mouse giving same prob. so i think kernel is switching it off
<danny> oCean , Gentoo64, ubottu AHHH thanks i am actually already registered
<Gentoo64> danny, ah yea, read the freenode thing on registering your nick or join #freenode
<danny> need to login
<Seveas> danny, then you're not identified
<oCean> yup
<nixmaniack> Gentoo64, where can i check power setting?
<Gentoo64> nixmaniack, is the mouse wireless?
<nixmaniack> Gentoo64, nopes
<Gentoo64> nixmaniack, im not sure how to disable the usb power saving thing
<koffeehaus> Gentoo64, Seveas, oCean - got it thanks (apreviously known as danny)
<koffeehaus> Gentoo64 yes i'm in now!!! yay
<Gentoo64> cool
<koffeehaus> cheers
<Gentoo64> any time you want to know if theres a channel, just try the name btw
<Gentoo64> lol
<koffeehaus> lol makes sense
<meerkats> every time I try to play lordsawar it segfaults, do I need any packages?
<srm_fake> still no idea, I'm doing a relog.
<owen> Hello, could someone assist me with linux failing at boot up please?
<srm_fake> ok, relog didn't help. Here's some additional information: starting Software Center 2.0.7 via Icon. Trying to access Packet-Sources Menu requires me to enter the user's password -> working. Trying to install a package -> request to enter password of another user.  I don't get it. Any more tips?
<meerkats> where can I start looking for the folder entry to a linux game? usr/share/games?
<observer_> Hey I'm having trouble with booting my computer; it tends to get stuck at "detecting IDE drives..." on the POST screen for some reason.
<observer_> Also my Ubuntu splash screen doesn't show up properly when Ubuntu is loading anymore
<observer_> It used to be a high resolution splash screen but now it's a lower resolution loading screen... I don't understand why?
<srm_fake> and interestingly enough, if I invoke pkexec echo "pkexec works"  the sudo dialog pops up and also asks for the password of the other admin-user.
<LucasCampos> Hello there. I need to kill X to install a specialized driver, but when I do "sudo servide lightdm stop", I'm redirected to a boot-like screen
<LucasCampos> And cannot use any command. How should I do it?
<varikonniemi> hello, i have created with ubuntu a usb stick that has encrypted filesystem. How can i mount it from a file that i have dd'd to the disk?
<XeonBloomfield> Is it safe to run Disk Utility benchmark on mounted filesystem?
<grkblood> how do I get X -configure to work? I keep getting Fatal server erros
<grkblood> errors*
<XeonBloomfield> Is it safe to run Disk Utility read-only benchmark on mounted filesystem?
<varikonniemi> XeonBloomfield, you can only do read only tests
<varikonniemi> so yes, it should be
<Pauer> list
<XeonBloomfield> varikonniemi: thx
<Loshki> Is there a way in gnome (11.04LTS) to switch desktops just by sliding the mouse off the edge of the current screen?
<srand> I have installed ubuntu next to my win7. My internet connection is extremely unstable while it runs fine on windows7. Any known issues or fixes?
<ubuntunovice> hey everyone i was wondering if i created a bootable usb with usb-creator-gtk, would it boot on a mac, or just a pc??
<MonkeyDust> srand  what do you mean by unstable, slow?
<srand> MonkeyDust: Frequently slow and it even falls out some of the time.
<MonkeyDust> srand  only when you use your browser?
<srand> I also cannot ping google. I got disconnected in the middle of downloading some packages.
<MonkeyDust> do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade, first
<srand> It's a fresh install btw. First time linux user.
<KingPin> srand,  wifi?
<srand> KingPin: no eth0. MonkeyDust: I did that (with the update manager GUI though)
<MonkeyDust> srand  use the terminal, it's faster
<srand> MonkeyDust: looks like sudo apt-get update is doing some work
<msterbrewer> how do i add another keyboard
<msterbrewer> switch keyboard to type in a different language
<adrian_berg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/783959/
<MonkeyDust> msterbrewer  System settings
<Volkswagner> Greetings to all!
<Volkswagner> How can I "Publish shared printers connected to this system" running headless server version 10.04?
<Volkswagner> I don't see such a setting in CUPS web interface
<Seveas> msterbrewer, in system settings, select keyboard layout and then click the + button in the bottom left corner
<Seveas> Volkswagner, do you want to share it with linux systems or windows systems?
<Volkswagner> Seveas: actually I'm trying to create an airprint for iOs devices
<Seveas> hmm, no idea how they talk to a printer. You either need to set browsing to on in cupsd.conf (and listen to 0.0.0.0:631), or install samba
<Seveas> given that cups is an apple thing, I'd start with the first option
<Seveas> You're gonna need to fiddle with the permissions in cupsd.conf too
<Jay_Levitt> I will always use visudo to edit sudoers. I will always use visudo to edit sudoers.
<Volkswagner> Ah, I'll try Browsing first... Here is the how to I'm following http://hartlessbydesign.com/blog/view/197-airprint-with-ubuntu-1010
<MonkeyDust> Jay_Levitt  idd, that's the way you edit sudoers
<Jay_Levitt> MonkeyDust: Not if you do "sudo cp somefile /etc/sudoers.d"
<Jay_Levitt> Although I guess I was testing an unattended install tool, so it wouldn't have been a very good test if I edited it manually
<Volkswagner> Seveas:  Browsing was already set to On... I can access the CUPS interface on the LAN using hostname
<ubuntunovice> i was wondering, does usb-creator-gtk create usb for just pc, or does it do mac too?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntunovice  best way to find out, is by creating a bootable usb stick and plug it in the mac
<Warp4> so im wanting to get a newer version of firefox from mozilla.com and use it under ubuntu.  i unpacked the archive but when i go to run it the 3.0.x version that comes with ubuntu loads up instead
<urlin2u> ubuntunovice, you need more then a usb to get it going on a mac look on the web.
<ubuntunovice> thats the problem
<urlin2u> Warp4, what ubuntu release?
<ubuntunovice> i googled it already and nothing came up
<ubuntunovice> i understand i need a .img file and i tried pendrivelinux, but that didnt work because it was for pc only
<ubuntunovice> any ideas?
<urlin2u> ubuntunovice, you need to sharpen your search skills that info is all over the place. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick  https://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=usb+ubuntu+macintosh&btnG=Search&gbv=1&sei=D_P4ToL7CMvZiAKO5aHiDg
<ubuntunovice> i guess what im trying to say is is there an easier way to make a usb that boots on mac  without using the terminal?
<Angablade> Yes
<ubuntunovice> i will use terminal if have to
<ubuntunovice> but i would rather use a gui
<MonkeyDust> terminal *is* the way, don't have to use a gui ;)
<Warp4> urlin2u, 10.04.3
<urlin2u> Warp4, you can install the beta or stable firefox ppa to get a upto date.
<ubuntunovice> i have a macbook 2,2 if that helps any
<MonkeyDust> Warp4  careful with daily builds, i used one and it ruined my system
<Angablade> ubuntunovice, easy solution: Install grub
<Angablade> I personally use Graphical boot manager
<ubuntunovice> how would i do that??
<Warp4> urlin2u, ppa???
<Angablade> it comes in the ubuntu install
<Angablade> or
<Angablade> you can download it from the net
<Angablade> burn it
<Angablade> install
<FloodBot1> Angablade: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warp4> MonkeyDust, yeah thats why id rather use the latest RELEASE version from mozilla.com
<ubuntunovice> im on osx snow leopard and cd drive is broken
<ubuntunovice> on the macbook
<Angablade> You can always use a usb disk drive
<sedeki> Is there anyway to remove "Ubuntu one" from the Mail-drop down menu in gnome?
<ubuntunovice> thats what im trying to do, but everything i have found says to use the terminal, and thats such a hassle
<urlin2u> Warp4, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Warp4> urlin2u, thanks
<sedeki> indeed it's very generous of the ubuntu community (5 gb in the so called cloud) but it is also a bit annoying :-P
<cliffybx> terminal is a awsome thing
<jeaton> everytime my desktop updates, I get a new kernel added to my grub menu, now i can select between maybe 10 different kernels
<jeaton> anyway of doing away with all the old ones?
<ubuntunovice> so im guessing i have to use the terminal then ?
<urlin2u> Warp4, if you run this command it will put the ppa in the sources.list.d file and set the key then just run a update and upgrade. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<ubuntunovice> and jeaton: http://techfrp.blogspot.com/2010/12/remove-extra-kernel-entries-from-ubuntu.html
<trism> sedeki: my guess would be removing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk and then logging out/back in
<sedeki> also that gwibber thing
<trism> sedeki: for that just remove gwibber
<metaspike> jeaton - sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)       (remove all kernels, except the one im using)
<msterbrewer> how do i change keyboards
<msterbrewer> to type in a different language
<opalepatrick> just loaded ubuntu 11.10 with unity. have a very slow speed with wi-fi using ath9_htc - tried a couple of suggestions around the forums but nothing definitive. Still slow. Upload twice as fast as download! any ideas?
<Warp4> urlin2u, thank you :)
<urlin2u> Warp4, no problem the new version should pick up the old ones bookmarks and adjustments if any yet.
<sedeki> sudo apt-get remove gwibber
<sedeki> This action will remove gwibber and ubuntu-desktop (!)
<sedeki> No, thanks!
<Warp4> urlin2u, then just run 'apt-get upgrade' right?
<MonkeyDust> sedeki  only the meta package of ubuntu-desktop, it's harmless
<trism> sedeki: it is alright to remove ubuntu-desktop, but another option is to remove the file /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/gwibber.indicator
<urlin2u> Warp4, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  as one line will get you both.
<Warp4> urlin2u, thats what i did :)
<Warp4> thanks again
<trism> sedeki: although it may come back later if gwibber is updated
<urlin2u> Warp4, np. :D
<sedeki> i'll remove ubuntu-desktop and gwibber
<Warp4> urlin2u, i was able to get Earlybird to run from the mozilla archive though :)  just needed the ia32 libs :)
<cliffybx> anyone know how to enter ubuntu in super user mode?
<urlin2u> cliffybx, why?
<cliffybx> >urlin2u..i cannot update..permission denied
<Warp4> cliffybx, try using 'sudo' before the rest of your command
<urlin2u> cliffybx, you can reset the password.
<Warp4> cliffybx, or run 'sudo su -' before running your command
<Raliegh> Is there an apt-get command for virtualbox on Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> cliffybx, is it a password problem or another?
<cliffybx> >Warp4>urlin2u>thanks..it works
<Raliegh> I keep getting a reference message, and eff if I know what version I have to input or whatever.
<urlin2u> Raliegh, I get it from virtualbox it used to be if you want usb com=nnect in virtualbox you need that one
<urlin2u> connect
<MonkeyDust> Raliegh  the repos have vbox-ose, it's different from oracle vbox
<Raliegh> urlin2u, do I have to use Wget and compile? I haaate doing that, haha.
<MonkeyDust> Raliegh  make sure you don't mix them
<urlin2u> Raliegh, no just download it and use the software center, or install gdebi, I use gdebi.
<janisozaur> Raliegh, what MonkeyDust said, but vbox (oracle) has its own repos - afair
<Raliegh> I don't have GUI url, it's a server and I'm getting VBox before I install VNC and lxde
<Raliegh> I used the command on this page
<Raliegh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<Raliegh> Did I do well? :D
<gsedej> Hi! Can someone help me with reading bootchart.png file?
<janisozaur> Raliegh, haven't checked those instructions, but if you want oracle-vbox and include their repos add this to your apt sources: "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib"
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: post it then ask the channel again
<janisozaur> Raliegh, you might also want to add the keys for the repo - but please state if you want this info pasted from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<cliffybx> what is the different between fedora and ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> cliffybx  fedora is based on redhat, ubuntu is based on debian
<janisozaur> cliffybx, they have different package managers, (slightly) different ways of achieving similar goals and they have a bit different target audience
<cliffybx> but they use linux as core right?
<janisozaur> cliffybx, yes, they do. you can list many distros on distrowatch.com
<MonkeyDust> cliffybx  linux is always the core, the distro is everything around the core
<urlin2u> cliffybx, pretty good support for both as well
<cliffybx> =)thanks guys
<wisemonk> hi
<Raliegh> I used that command (and from looking at it it adds the repo, adds the keys, and installs VBox) but I'm stuck at this line. 63% [1 virtualbox-4.1 2143 kB/66.5 MB 3%]
<Raliegh> It just won't move from 63%.
<gsedej> Hi! Could someone help me find out why my boot time is so big? ( aeon-ltd ) http://shrani.si/f/e/nz/4kYxGoSB/gasper-laptop-natty-2011.png
<Guest22714> Does anyone know how to enable vesa as a default ?
<dummy213> i need help bad guys…i tried using trucrypt to make a hidden OS and messed up. Now even when I try and reformat my entire HD with my win install disk I still get the popup and I can't install any OS.
<raven> any cmd to do scp as move?
<Raliegh> I hit enter and it brought me back to plain bash input mode... So maybe it did correctly install. Any way to check this via command? Maybe check the version or something?
<janisozaur> Raliegh, their servers are pretty slow. it means vbox is still downloading, you can restart apt-get (ctrl-c to stop it)
<janisozaur> Raliegh, re-run apt-get
<dummy213> Erm. I mean not a popup but the command line screen on boot up
<cliffybx> are gnome 3 is some kind of OS?
<mongy> Raliegh, I find installing from vbox repo sometimes slow and unresponsive also.  I quit and try again
<Raliegh>  virtualbox-4.1 4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~natty
<Raliegh>   virtualbox-4.0 4.0.14-74382~Ubuntu~natty
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: you are running in virtualbox?
<Raliegh> It doesn't seem like it's pulling anything from the Oracle repo.
<gsedej> no
<MonkeyDust> cliffybx  gnome is a graphical shell
<daniel|lapdock> hi i have ubuntu on my phone and i dont know how to update without breaking the system
<raven> any cmd to do scp as move?
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, 11.10 instalation boots in 20sec
<dummy213> Can anyone please help me out here?
<metaspike> cliffybx, maybe you should search for your answer first, you will get better answers from the gnome website.
<edbian> daniel|lapdock, You're afraid to run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<rootLagfaifi> hi
<cliffybx> ok
<rootLagfaifi> hi
<daniel|lapdock> edbian, ya
<edbian> dummy213, what's the issue?
<daniel|lapdock> I'm on ubuntu 9.04 on atrix 4g lapdock
<janisozaur> raven, sshfs + mv?
<daniel|lapdock> it haz rly old xchats :[
<edbian> daniel|lapdock, I suggest not updating thing :P
<dummy213> edbian: i tried using trucrypt to make a hidden OS and messed up. Now even when I try and reformat my entire HD with my win install disk I still get the popup and I can't install any OS.
<daniel|lapdock> HaHaHaHaHaHa
<dummy213> Now when I try and run installs the C drive runs the disk for a moment and just stops
<daniel|lapdock> on a serious note
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: i'm not sure but are they both the same set up?
<daniel|lapdock> I need to get a newer xchat on here
<daniel|lapdock> and change the awful gtk theme...
<edbian> dummy213, do you have an Ubuntu live CD?
<MonkeyDust> cliffybx  start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<edbian> dummy213, and a windows xp disc?
<Raliegh> It doesn't seem like it's pulling anything from the Oracle repo, even though I just manually added the repo into my sources.list
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, i have dualboot. 11.10 boots great
<Raliegh>   virtualbox-4.0 4.0.14-74382~Ubuntu~natty
<edbian> daniel|lapdock, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   if you don't feel safe doing that you can't update
<sms> Hello all! I'm getting blank pink screen after updating from 10.10 to 11.10. I'm noob, please help.
<janisozaur> cliffybx, most probably there is also #gnome channel
<daniel|lapdock> edbian, ok
<cliffybx> >monkeydust thanks=)
<dummy213> edbian: yes. I have tried booting live from cd and it just goes back to command line thats unresponsive. The win cd will not install OS but lets me get rid of partitions. I have reformatted, deleted, extended etc.
<mongy> dummy213, I prefer cryptsetup for making encrypred partitions.  can be used with the Disk Utility app
<janisozaur> !tab | cliffybx
<ubottu> cliffybx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edbian> dummy213, what partitions are on there now?
<edbian> dummy213, Is there any OS that boots from the HDD?
<Raliegh> Oh well, I don't need 'USB support' so I'll just use one of those packages.
<dummy213> edbian: Only one that I know of now, but obviously there is an outer partition going on if it is running a win program somehow at bootup
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: if they aren't set up to run the same daemons/services at boot it's not really a fair test, i suppose the newer kernel would have something to do with it also changes in the daemons/services setup
<dummy213> edbian: no os
<edbian> dummy213, what happens when you boot the HD ?  a win program?
<dummy213> edbian: I don't even have enough room for an OS from what I have done, at least one wouldn't expect
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, is there someting i can disable?
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: you could remove daemons you don't use they will cut a few seconds depending on what they are
<dummy213> edbian: when I boot without a cd it says the following
<cliffybx> =)thanks guys..there are Gnome channel
<metaspike> daniel|lapdock, i would change /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect orenic, then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  or sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, if that looks messy.
<stephenh> cliffybx: on a different network
<stephenh> irc.gimp.org i believe it is
<dummy213> edbian: Trucrypt Boot Loader 7.1 then asks for a password for the hidden system (no hidden system exists) or to press escape for the non hidden system (when I press escape it says no OS detected and tells me to restart)
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, which service could i remove?
<edbian> dummy213, this is a bootloader that's in the MBR it is not a partition or an OS
<edbian> dummy213, if you can get any linux to load I can help you remove it
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, fsck?
<dummy213> edbian: do you know any way to wipe it from cmd on a win install disk?
<edbian> dummy213, try running fixmbr
<edbian> dummy213, in windows
<cliffybx> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<cliffybx> how can i fix that..always get that erorr after update
<dummy213> edbian: ok i will do.
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: no
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, app-armor ?
<aeon-ltd> gsedej: start simple, do you use ssh?
<dummy213> edbian: it manages to read my linux live cd but if I try to get it to do anything past going into english it doesn't work
<dummy213> edbian: anyways I'm loading the win install disk now
<metaspike> dummy213, if you wanted to, you could load a linux live distro, any distro and use dd to nuke it: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<dummy213> edbian: it says fixmbr is not a command
<gsedej> aeon-ltd, private chat
<dummy213> metaspike: i can't even get it to load to a desktop on the live cd's it just goes back to my dos command line as though the comp just started up with an unresponsive c drive
<edbian> dummy213, hang on
<dummy213> ok
<edbian> dummy213, http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<edbian> dummy213, It is a command
<dummy213> it says not recognized blah blah blah
<dummy213> hm
<metaspike> cant load a live linux distro? have you checked boot order in bios?
<Raliegh> So... I get this at the end of Virtualbox installation.
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/aJcvrsm8
<Warp4> hmm the download link for the linux version of picasa doesnt work anymore
<dummy213> metaspike: I can get it to like…load the disk to the menu with the options to install. but it is unresponsive after this
<dummy213> edbian: any equivalent of single user mode for win?
<edbian> dummy213, in ubuntu? recovery mode
<edbian> dummy213, in windows?  IDK, ask in ##windows
<dummy213> because running it off of the win install disk I'm in X: and not C:
<dummy213> thanks for your help edbian
<edbian> I have my ubuntu web server operating on a godaddy domain name.  What company should I use instead of godaddy?
<edbian> dummy213, sure
<Warp4> edbian, a godaddy domain name?
 * Warp4 uses GoDaddy as his registrar
<edbian> dummy213, sure
<edbian> Warp4, I am hating godaddy because of this SOPA non-sense
<metaspike> dyndns.com         SOPA IS BOLLOCKS
<Warp4> edbian, oh so you want to change registrars then
<edbian> metaspike, do they do domain registration?
<edbian> Warp4, yes
<metaspike> yeah
<Warp4> edbian, Network Solutions?
<edbian> Warp4, thanks
<edbian> metaspike, thanks
<Warp4> edbian, or even Tucows (aka OpenSRS)
<edbian> Warp4, thanks I'll check them out too
<dummy213> ._. i just got this computer for christmas
<edbian> dyndns is $30 / year! :(
<mongy> I still have a dydns I think, lemme check
<edbian> dummy213, feat not!
<dummy213> lol
<aeon-ltd> opendns?
<liinux> Hi ... how to mount a partition read-only ?
<metaspike> hur, all i ever used dyndns for is to register my own server for freebie, dunno what their hosting plan is like, opendns you say?
<Boreeas> So, I'm trying to transfer some files with FTP. But I'm getting a Permissions denied when uploading files
<edbian> fear*
<Boreeas> I'm having rw access on he dir, though
 * edbian does not want hosting.  He wants a FQDN (domain registration)
<Boreeas> drwxr-xr-x 14 sigilmor sigilmor    4096 2011-12-16 15:00 .
<Boreeas> Any idea why that error is?
<edbian> Ahh I found the domain registration on dyndns is only $15
<liinux> Hi ... how to mount a partition read-only ?
<metaspike> liinux, i think like this   mount -o r /dev/foo /bar
<metaspike> maybe mount -o ro - cant remember
<liinux> metaspike: ok .. thinks
<metaspike> yeah it's ro
<metaspike> change /etc/fstab to make the setting permanment
 * metaspike failed the spelling bee
<metaspike> Boreeas, is that an error? it just looks like the permissions of a director
<dummy213> ok i got the true crypt to go away!
<Raliegh> Okay, more virtualbox installation errors. I'm getting this:  virtualbox-4.1 : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0) but it is not installable
<Raliegh>                   Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) but 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 is to be insta
<dummy213> edbian: i am almost there :)
<dummy213> edbian: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_vista-hardware/hp-vista-continuous-reboot/3e7a7906-c046-41c9-948b-bf5376c348c2
<edbian> dummy213, :)
<Boreeas> Yeah, that's the permissions of the directory, but when I try to put something in there, I'm getting a PermissionsDenied
<dummy213> just for future references man
<edbian> dummy213, thanks
<Boreeas> @metaspike
<dummy213> np
<freeroute> hi, my MSI Wind u100 is having random kernel panics (it crashes to tty with lots of verbose output, during which I can't do anything, system=frozen), next time it crashes I want to run a livecd and check the logs... so my question is: which logs should I check to find out more?
<liinux> ok
<Warp4> Raliegh, you need to install those libs
<metaspike> ah Boreeas, you may have to change the settings for the ftp server itself as well, also you may want to apply permissions recursively if not done so with chown -hR
<Raliegh> I tried Warp4, but as that output shows... They're unavailable?
<Warp4> Raliegh, what command did you use?
<linuxtiger> heya all happy holidays
<dummy213> is (x86) or (x64) for a 64bit?
<Volkswagner> Seveas:  I got it working...  I changed the printer protocol to how CUPS discovered it... "dnssd://Brother%20MFC-5890CN._printer._tcp.local/"  No need for iPrint branded printer!
<Raliegh> Well for those errors, "apt-get install virtualbox-4.1". Trying to manually install the libs listed brings up either not found or  "not an installation candidate" stuff.
<Warp4> so it looks like google removed their linux version of picasa
<Raliegh> Warp4: http://pastebin.com/t6ETvk42
<metaspike> freeroute, /var/log/messages   is the kernel log   /var/log/Xorg.0.log may also give you some answers,  cat /foo | grep whatever . is a good way to define your lookup
<Raliegh> Output of "apt-get install libssl1.0.0
<Raliegh> Nobody has any ideas? x.x
<Ibis> Has anyone experienced any problem with using Ubuntu on a z68 motherboard?
<Raliegh> BRB, noodle making time.
<metaspike> Raliegh, I think qemu > virtualbox - if you want to resolve dependency errors, use aptitude instead.
<Boreeas> metaspike: How do I change the permissions for the ftp server?
<Raliegh> Aptitude is not found, and I've never heard of qemu. I just need some sort of virtual OS system so I can run Windows under my Ubuntu server.
<freeroute> metaspike: I don't have /var/log/messages, but I do have dmesg and the other, but what's troubling is that I don't know what causes the kernel panics, it could be virtually anything :(
<metaspike> Boreeas, depends, what ftp server are you using? man "my-ftp-server"
<metaspike> Raliegh, apt-cache search libssl
<metaspike> freeroute, kernel panics usually indicate something you cant fix easily, what are you trying to install?
<Boreeas> metaspike: Yeah.. that's the problem - I have no idea what ftp server I am using, it was preinstalled. is there a way to get a list of installed programs?
<freeroute> metaspike: nothing, it just sits idling and when I come back to take a look I find the crime scene
<metaspike> Boreeas, dpkg-query -l
<joylinux> nnj
<metaspike> Boreeas, dpkg-query -l | grep ftp     - to search for "ftp" from said list
<XeonBloomfield> Hello
<joylinux> indonesian
<XeonBloomfield> What is a name of app which shows /home/user/ usage size in GUI (circle with folders with part of its size)
<XeonBloomfield> ?
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, Filelight
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/pGarAjhE
<metaspike> freeroute, that's crazy... could be anything. if you mount it from a live disk, it would be  cat /media/sda1/var/log/messages   or some such. i would switch kernels or OS entirely.
<Raliegh> That's what I get after installing VBox using LXDE
<Raliegh> What do? x.x
<metaspike> XeonBloomfield, gdmap
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, there's one for GNOME too (disk space explorer I think it's called) but Filelight is the KDE one
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: it is "gdmap" as said metaspike
<XeonBloomfield> metaspike and philpem: thx for help ;)
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, metaspike -- thanks for that, been looking for that one for a while :)
<Tux> freeroute, post a fuller error
<Raliegh> Anybody?
<Raliegh> x.x
<Boreeas> yeah, metaspike, guess what: There are atleast two different ftpds installed <.<. Dunno who did that
<philpem> um, hang on.. gdmap doesn't do the circles map. I'm getting squares, which doesn't look right at all
<Tux> wrong person
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: I just discovered it too
<Tux> Raliegh, can you post the error in more detail
<freeroute> Tux: I'm waiting for this to happen, when it does I'll take a picture of the output with my cellphone
<Tux> freeroute, okay
<freeroute> oh lol sorry
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, Baobab
<metaspike> Raliegh, the real problem is thatlinux-image-2.6.38-13-generic is unconfigured. try dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic  - for your real problem to be revealed /resolved.
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, that's the Gnome one
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, got that from "apt-cache search disk analyze"
<Raliegh> Tux: That Pastebin is all the detail it gives me. I'm trying to install virtualbox via SSH (used Aptitude), and I get that at the end of the installation. I'm using LXDE as my GUI.
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, it pulls in gnome-utils-common too; not sure why.
<Tux> metaspike, he IS configuring the kernel
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, tree view and file sizes on left, pie chart on right, that one?
<Jonii_> What all sorts of programs and stuff are tracking everything you do with your ubuntu, by default, and how to uninstall all of them?
<Tux> Raliegh, I guess you were also updating as well
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: I was looking exactly for that - thx ;)
<Tux> freeroute, I am still here to help you
<Tux> do post a photo
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: but - by the way - gdmap is nice too ;)
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, I'm not fond of gdmap.
<philpem> I've been doing a ton of disc cleaning today... seems to be the flavour of the week :)
<philpem> managed to free up enough space to completely clear a pair of 500gig hotswap drives :)
<trcia> I have an issue with Apache, I am sure it is simple but I am n00b. So I have installed Apache and tested it on the local address (192.168.1.3) and I get the it works message but as soon as I try the external IP I cannot contact the server
<dummy213> edbian: Hey the install failed. I am at the ubuntu install menu where it ask to try out ubuntu without installing etc.
<metaspike> "it pulls in gnome-utils-common"   it's probably "recommended" skip with apt-get -R
<dummy213> I can't try it live though, but is there anything I can do from that menu?
<philpem> just need to delete a bunch of duplicate files on the 1TB USB and the other two hotswaps... FSlint lists the duplicates, but not their paths :-/
<metaspike> trica, you have to open the ports to your computer from your router...
<Tux> trcia, did you open the port (assuming you are using a firewall here)
<metaspike> trcia^
<philpem> fdupes lists the duplicates but doesn't have the pretty UI :-/
<trcia> I just added a port forward to the router and I still have no luck
<Tux> Is it to the right IP?
<trcia> yea
<Tux> Okay, I will try
<trcia> just did a ifconfig
<philpem> so I'm going to ask... does anyone know of any duplicate file finders like FSlint or Fdupes which have a nice UI *and* list the paths of the files in the duplicates list?
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: O.o - 4 builds of wine from tarball - 3 GB :P
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, five years of photography work, 190GB!
<dummy213> hey metaspike: my install of win failed. I cleared mbr while in the win install disk
<Jonii_> I mean, for example, ubuntu 11.10, it lists programs i use often, and files i use often. How do i get rid of all that data? How do I make sure its never ever saved anywhere on my computer?
<Raliegh> Tux: updating?
<Tux> Raliegh, I am helping trcia
<dummy213> I am at the boot options screen for the ubuntu disk, but I can't go live. Is there any way to fix it from there?
<metaspike> dummy213, im not here for win support, sorry v_v
<dummy213> no no
<Jonii_> And what other hidden tracking stuff there is preinstalled on ubuntu?
<dummy213> I am trying to install ubuntu xD
<Tux> Raliegh, I assume you were updating the kernel?
<trcia> Tux: thanks
<Tux> trcia, I can reach it from my end
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: One second of Seagate disk fail and 1.5 TB disk permanent damaged xD It has about 1.2 TB data...
<trcia> dam
<Tux> tux@metaknight:~$ curl -I 59.167.155.213
<Tux> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<Raliegh> Tux: Not that I know of, no... o.o It's just a fresh installation, installed lxde, installed tightvncserver, and tried to install virtualbox.
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: It had*
<dummy213> metaspike: I am trying to install ubuntu xD
<metaspike> dummy213, ah ok. all I can say is trust in the default options and automagic settings unless you know exactly how it works... :)
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, yecch, I swore off seagate drives after i had one launch itself across the desk while it was on bench-test
<trcia> tux: can you navigate to it via browser
<Tux> trcia, curl also makes HTTP requests
<dummy213> metaspike: I have no clue what you are talking about…when i try to have it just install ubuntu it just goes to C:
<freeroute> thanks Tux, I have my camera on standby :)
<pooltable> help how get rid of unity make 11.10 look like 11.04??
<trcia> why would i not be able to see it
<zabomber> !w Melbourne
<RickX> can anyone point me to docs on how to install Ubuntu Netbook on a 10.04 install?
<Tux> pooltable, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: Imagine disk's "magnetic hand" (that moving part inside HDD) brushing whole surface of disk xD
<philpem> hmm, two directories, same name, same number of files, same size. why do I suspect that rsync will say "nothing to do!"
<Raliegh> Tux: Care to get to me when you're done with trcia? :)
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, oww, that's called a "head crash" and is really nasty :(
<metaspike> dummy213, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD  ?
<zabomber> interesting
<Ben64> RickX: should just be "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook"
<Tux> Raliegh, I told them I could reach their Apache from the Internet. I'm helping freeroute atm
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: and grinding sound from the disk - invaluable ;)
<trcia> XeonBloomfield: someone is triping
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, i had an IBM that did that. the platters were glass, and all the silver was scraped clean off. turned it into a clock until someone knocked it off the wall and broke it :(
<metaspike> nice.
<XeonBloomfield> trcia: What means "triping"?
<trcia> someone forgot to say please
<RickX> Ben64: thanks. I had Netbook Remix 8.04 on this netbook, then installed 10.04. Do you think "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook" will basically give me the same ting?
<metaspike> im going to get all my old hardware together and build me some body armour
<Raliegh> Tux: Bugger, lmao. Well shoot me a highlight when you think you can help me. Good job in here btw. :)
<Tux> trcia, in your router/apache logs
<Tux> ?
<trcia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripping
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, the data recovery place described it as "like putting a load of shredded paper dust back into a document, completely impossible"
<Tux> ah
<philpem> *turning a load...
<dummy213> metaspike: thank you
<Ben64> RickX: I believe so, probably gives you an option on login as to which environment you would want to load
<metaspike> dummy213, ka pai
<RickX> Ben64: Thanks.. I'll give it a try
<almoxarife> Tripping (pipe), the act of running or pulling drill pipe into or out of a wellbore on a drilling rig ??
<CrownWheel> Hey, Ubuntu channel.  Question about misbehavior in Thunar.
<CrownWheel> I've got an Xubuntu Live USB install.  Thunar won
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: Did you heard the same strange noise like I during yours IBM disk fail?
<CrownWheel> t display the contents of /home/ubuntu.
<trcia> Tux: i can see you accessing it thanks
<philpem> XeonBloomfield, probably. like the squeal of fingers on a chalkboard?
<CrownWheel> It fails with a "transport endpoint not connected" error on .gvfs.
<Shark> Bonsoir
<XeonBloomfield> philpem: grinding sound rather
<CrownWheel> This seems to be an old and well known issue with Thunar and with .gvfs  (whatever gvfs is).
<Shark> FR HELP IRC ?
<Guest22402> FR HELP IRC ?
<metaspike> gnome virtual file system, i think.
<CrownWheel> Is there an equally old and well known fix that I'm just unaware of?
<Ben64> !fr | Guest22402
<ubottu> Guest22402: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<CrownWheel> metaspike, thanks.  better guess than I could have made.
<CrownWheel> metaspike, any idea what would corrupt permissions to a directory's .gvfs subdirectory?
<metaspike> not a clue :)
<wes> does the fady grey screen mean something specific, like the load avg is too high, or the kernel is paging?
<CrownWheel> This is just as described in an old Fedora 9 forum post.  .gvfs permissions list as ?????? and Thunar refuses to display anything in /~
<CrownWheel> er, in ~/
<CrownWheel> Also, I went to look at mtab, to see if the gvfs was actually mounted somewhere.
<jimisrvrox2> hey guys quick question...having a problem with grep.. grep '<div class="related"><a href=' /media/Lenovo__/Lifehacker_Posts_2/Opera/* > /media/Lenovo__/Content.txt | gives me a bunch of <p> and <img src= when what I am looking for is <div class="related"><a href="site">2itch</a> [via <a href="site">site</a>]</div> any suggestions as to how to fix this grep?
<CrownWheel> /etc/mtab now has I/O error on access attempt, and similarly screwed up permissions.
<metaspike> CrownWheel, if your lucky. sudo dpkg-reconfigure gvfs - will return the sanity
<wes> jimisrvrox2: at a glance, your single quote and asterisk in your regular expression are probably errors
<Boreeas> So, apparently I had to enable write-enabled=YES in the vsftpd.conf
<CrownWheel> I'll give it a shot.  Irks me, though.  Like, this is an out of the "box" install and the file manager has stopped working.  Seems like a major quality issue ...
<Boreeas> Dunno why it worked fine before, though
<metaspike> jimisrvrox2, are you trying to grep a html file?   I would   cat /site.html | grep "seachterm"
<wes> jimisrvrox2: my suggestion is to escape the *, and change to " quotes around the RE, then escape any double quotes inside
<jimisrvrox2> yeah grepping html
<metaspike> Boreeas, glad you figured it out. :)
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: what are you trying to mount?
<CrownWheel> almoxarife, I'm not trying to mount anything. I'm trying to get Thunar to display contents of /home/ubuntu
<wes> jimisrvrox2: so, this is probably correct (but untested): grep "<div class=\"related\"><a href=\"site\">2itch</a>" filename.html   if that's really what you want
<Othi`> hi - i'm trying to install a small version of ubuntu on an 1gb usb stick, but it keeps erroring out that i don't have enough space. i'm installing from the mini.iso and selected command-line install. is there another way to get a minimal install?
<CrownWheel> It fails because of something wrong with .gvfs
<sultansingh> hory shit!
<CrownWheel> ls -l of /home/ubuntu displays broken permissions flags for the .gvfs directory.
<pangolin> !language | sultansingh
<ubottu> sultansingh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sultansingh> sorry
<sultansingh> i'm just surprised
<sultansingh> so many people here in irc
<CrownWheel> The directory, itself, can't be interacted with "I/O error"
<metaspike> Othi`, yeah, puppy linux >_<
<sultansingh> it's more than #debian
<Othi`> metaspike, does it have the ubuntu packages?
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: and you are trying to do this from a local to local, same machine?
<jimisrvrox2> wes: tried the \"related\" and still got extra crap
<wes> jimisrvrox2: define crap
<jimisrvrox2> <p> and <img src= and so on
<jimisrvrox2> instead of the line..
<wes> jimisrvrox2: what exactly did you type, and can I see the file in the internet somewhere?
<bonny_> Hello, can someone help me install minecraft?
<CrownWheel> almoxarife, yeah.  same machine.  not remote.
<metaspike> Othi, the ubuntu puppy variant does support ubuntu packages, but doesn't have dpkg so it's not prefect, but great for mini usb setups.
<bonny__> Hello can someone help me install minecraft
<RickX> Ben64: your suggestion worked, but did it install Unity?
<Ben64> RickX: not sure
<CrownWheel> almostroot, more or less out of the "box" Xubuntu live install.
<jimisrvrox2> wes: sure im posting on a pastebin right now
<Othi`> i'll try it, thanks metaspike
<RickX> Ok :-) I'll poke around some more.
<bonny__> Anyone here play minecraft on linux that can help me?
<The_Partybros> <3 minecraft
<CrownWheel> I installed a couple packages.  R, Maxima, and Jupiter (for netbook feature control)
<bonny__> yeah partybros can u help me install it?
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: very odd, thought about un-installing gvfs along with confs? do you use gvfs at all?
<The_Partybros> never tried it on linux
#ubuntu 2011-12-27
<jimisrvrox2> wes: http://dpaste.de/MPeJQ/
<metaspike> bonny_ search for "sun java ubuntu" on google, sun-java is no longer supported officially and is required for minecraft to run properly
<CrownWheel> almostroot, I don't know what gvfs is.  But, apparently, Thunar needs it. This paricular bug is old, I found it posted to (and ignored on) a Fedora 9 forum
<bonny__> i dont use ubuntu
<metaspike> ...
<bonny__> but im on the channel because its most helpful
<metaspike> the rolling stone gathers moss
<wes> jimisrvrox2: Ah, I understand now.  You are expecting grep to return just the matching part of the expression, but in fact, it returns the entire line
<metaspike> what -are- you using bonny_?
<wes> jimisrvrox2: an easy solution to this problem is to use sed on the result of your grep
<bonny__> jolicloud
<wes> jimisrvrox2: roughly like  this    grep RE myfile | sed 's/^\(.*\)\(RE\)\(.*\)$/\2/'     where RE is the regular expression you are looking for
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: can you see if gvfs-fuse is installed?
<CrownWheel> almostroot, oh...or is Thunar just failing to display my directory contents because it doesn't know how to deal with the corrupted .gvfs subdirectory?
<CrownWheel> I'll check.
<bonny__> Ive installed an app to enable java
<wes> jimisrvrox2: in fact, you can probably do something like this to avoid typing it twice:
<bonny__> which i really dont know if it works
<pooltable> ok how do i reset the topt and bottom pannel in 11.10 trying to make it look like 11.04
<CrownWheel> Synaptic is taking its time....
<CrownWheel> almoxarife, yeah, gvfs-fuse is installed.
<wes> jimisrvrox2:  bash#  RE="my regular expression"; grep "$RE" myfile | sed "s/^\(.*\)\($RE\)\(.*\)$/\2/"
<metaspike> bonny_ can you open a terminal?
<Kiten> anyone have experience with inspircd ?
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: do you mount any external drives or see a need to do so?
<bonny__> yeah
<bonny__> im on it righ tnow
<metaspike> apt-cache search sun-java
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: by external I mean not on your own machine
<CrownWheel> Yes.  This is a Live install, running off USB.  Is GVFS providing the FS in the "persistence" file?
<Kiten> bonny_, with setting it up ?
<CrownWheel> oh, no.  no network drives.
<bonny__> yeah from installing java to playing minecraft
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: it is, you do need gvfs on a live
<CrownWheel> okay.
<bonny__> im on joli cloud it has terminal and everything but its a little different from ubuntu
<Kiten> bonny_, but inspircd is irc
<CrownWheel> So, it's not a Thunar issue.  .gvfs isn't needed by Thunar.  It's a GVFS *thing*
<bonny__> wat?
<bonny__> inspiircd?
<bonny__> wats that
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: look in the .gvfs folder, in your home folder, what is shown?
<Kiten> ahh nvm must have taken your answer as directed to me ;9
<jimisrvrox2> wes: hate to ask this but i am pretty new to the RE and sed stuff so if you dont mind can you post an explination in a PM so I can copy/paste it into a text so I can better understand what this is actually doing..
<CrownWheel> I can't.  even from the command line, it produces an "input output error"
<CrownWheel> just ls -l .gvfs does
<CrownWheel> oh, cd works.
<jimisrvrox2> wes: the grep stuff I posted I actually copied some of the text and changed it around and figured it out myself last night being that I have no internet at the house..
<metaspike> bonny_ if you've install the java addon, you need to restart your session after wards.
<CrownWheel> right...because I "umout"ed .gvfs (following the old Fedora forum advice)
<bonny__> what does that mean , sorry im kidna new to this
<matthewofencinit> I just installed xubuntu11.10 on my dell inspiron 6400, but wifi is not functioning.  Any suggestions?
<CrownWheel> after umount .gvfs, the permissions appeared "fixed" when viewed with ls -la
<tnk1> matthewofencinit, plug into a wired connection, and download the linux-modules-backports-wireless maybe
<tnk1> or whatever that package is closely named
<metaspike> bonny, install the addon, restart your computer. if that doesnt work... yeah... it gets complicated. get the linux self extracting binary from java, run it and hope it doesnt munt your setup.
<CrownWheel> okay, so I'm in /home/.gvfs.
<bonny__> Just tell me how to install it?
<bonny__> how i get it to work
<CrownWheel> ls -la shows nothing there.
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: I don't know fedora, and fedora is not ubuntu, I suggest you look at the helpful hints associated with ubuntu/your version/ and gvfs, :)
<mongy> matthewofencinit,  what is the output of lspci | grep Network
<CrownWheel> yeah, yeah...only post I could find hitting "Thunar" and .gvfs.  But now I know it's not actually a Thunar issue...
<metaspike> bonny_ honestly, I thin you're in the wrong place... ask on #jolicloud or thier forum for answers.
<tnk1> matthewofencinit, i actually had the same issue with my computers running xub.. and it was getting the wireless backport modules in one that helped, and in the other, i realized the wifi card was just shot
<bonny__> metaspike
<bonny__> i been on jolicloud channel for 3 hours straight
<CrownWheel> And the umount advice did what it was supposed to...
<almoxarife> CrownWheel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789 <-- there you go, something to get off the fedora fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 212789 in gvfs (Debian) "gvfs fuse mount is not functional after logout and subsequent login" [Undecided,New]
<mongy> bonny_,  this will help.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<bonny__> no answer!
<CrownWheel> ha.  I'll check it out.
<sabocat> OK, I am trying to ndiswrapper to work with my broadcom wifi card. I installed the drivers with ndiswrapper, it says my card is present and the ndiswrapper module is loaded but I don't have wlan0 listed under iwconfig
<mongy> sabocat, what mode is your card?
<Raliegh> So... Who wants to help me figure out this virtualbox installation?
<Raliegh> I get this error at the ende.
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/pGarAjhE
<sabocat> BCM4321
<mongy> sabocat, you need the STA driver then
<mongy> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<sabocat> mongy: That driver works great for about 60 sec. then I get a kernel panic.
<metaspike> mongy;s right.
<bobby> hello world
<bobby> where are banshee imported music file saved?
<Raliegh> Nobody has any idea? Tux, are you still here?
<sabocat> metaspike: That driver crashes my system
<jimisrvrox2> wes: you still around?
<Tux> Yes
<Raliegh> Have a few seconds to help me figure this out?
<metaspike> eeh.
<CrownWheel> almostroot, looks like the 2008 posters in that bug cross-pollinated the Fedora forum I ran across.  So, if there was a bug fix release in Hardy (ubuntu 8.04.01), should I expect to already have it, courtesy of the GVFS package installed from the Ubuntu/Xubuntu repositories?
<mongy> sabocat, odd.  it's supported.  remove it and try installing the firmware-b43-installer
<Tux> Raliegh, grep "linux-image" /var/log/dpkg.log?
<almoxarife> Raliegh: sort of spelled out, you created a dependency with linux-image-generic, that would be the latest image, yet the latest image is not configured, perhaps you need to correct that first
<Raliegh> Tux: for a recap, I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 11.04 on my server. Installed lxde and tightvncviewer. Trying to get Virtualbox installed and this is my output: http://pastebin.com/pGarAjhE
<sabocat> mongy: I did that, and although with it my system sees wlan0 it doesn't see any wifi networks.
<Tux> Raliegh, post your full dpkg session
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/61uJMgWp
<Raliegh> That's the output of that grep
<Tux> okay.
<dlitvak> hi there... im trying to install daily 12.04
<mongy> sabocat,  try installing the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<dlitvak> and for some reason... it is freezing after the 2nd step
<Raliegh> Tux: Is that all the info you need?
<metaspike> dlitvak, LOL
<Tux> Raliegh, hang
<ssfdre38> how can i move an 11GB file from my computer to my external HDD and cp doesnt work nor does drag and drop  cause its saying the file is to large
<Raliegh> Yessir.
<Disori> Hey guys, so I just bought a webcame, iHome MyLife webcam and it works on cheese but I can't seem to get the built-in microphone working. ubuntu 11.10
<Disori> ssfdre38: Try compressing it, I suggest 7zip or some other format I can't remember.
<dlitvak> anyone having this issue?
<SEcki> ssfdre38, what is the exact error message? What is the filesystem on the external drive?
<almoxarife> Raliegh: I have a wonderful thought, uninstall linux-image-generic, you stay at the current kernel you are at, and when you decide you want to update then you fix the dependency?
<Disori> anyone know how to fix my problem?
<Tux> Raliegh, try almoxarife's suggestion but afterwards update-grub
<almoxarife> Disori: cheese makes sounf
<Raliegh> almoxarife I'm not going to lie, all that was gibberish to me. I know nothing about kernels, nor why I'd have to uninstall anything, nor why I would have to update (or even what to update/how).
<Raliegh> Sorry, I'm dead-stupid. Lol.
<ssfdre38> SEcki, its just saying File too large and its FAT32 for my work's computer
<Disori> almoxarife : It has a build in microphone but it isnt working. I don't think Ubuntu KNOWS that it's both a camera and microphone
<Tux> Raliegh, remove linux-image, forcefully remove the half-configured kernel package, run update-grub and leave the system as-is
<Disori> ssfdre38 : Like I said, try compressing it. 7zip isn't the best format but I suggest you use it.
<Raliegh> "apt-get autoremove linux-image"?
<ssfdre38> that is what im trying to do right now
<mongy> ssfdre38, fat32 has a 4gb file limit
<SEcki> ssfdre38, have a look at split, too
<Tux> Raliegh, you'll want "remove" not "autoremove"
<Disori> Raliegh : no autoremove, just remove
<Raliegh> Don't forget this isn't a local machine Tux, it's a default installation for a server.
<Raliegh> So will this disable my ability to log in via SSH?
<Tux> No.
<almoxarife> Raliegh: I find it hard to believe you don't know about kernels and stuff, you got the 'grep' thing down, you decide, use the kernel(that would be the thing that was running to give you that error(and it was working), or you fix the dependency, to not do a thing you do need to uninstall linux-image-generic
<Tux> The openssh server remains installed
<Raliegh> KK linux-image removed. How do I remove the "half-configured kernel package"?
<SEcki> ssfdre38, man split - you can divide a file into little chunks
<Raliegh> almoxarife, I really don't. I'm just following commands given here and on the wonderful spirit of Google.
<Raliegh> Though I'm flattered. ;)
<Disori> Guys, I may be overlooking something simple, but I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu doesn't recognise my webcam as a microphone/video device. Is there any easy way to make it so it does?
<pooltable> ok have xfce working how to add apps to the bottom mac like thing also how to i change web browers to firefox ?
<ssfdre38> can i UBS link the 2 linux computers together to send the file from one computer to another?
<almoxarife> Disori: the mic for the camera is actually a 'sound' configuration, done in sound preferences, find the hardware choice for the mic and click on it, that's gui though, some people rather get all cli and stuff
<pooltable> also change to desktop to another image
<galamar> .stats galamar
<galamar> does that work in here?
<metaspike> Disori, find it in alsamixer, although maybe pauvmixer... anyway. find capture device, enable it.
<Raliegh> Tux: How do I remove the "half-configured kernel package"? I removed the linux-image.
<metaspike> doesn't ubuntu come with aptitude by default?
<rschwab> I have just reinstalled Ubuntu after a crash and want to put in another partition for windows. Gparted seems not to work . Could anyone help me out?
<Disori> metaspike : It knows its a camera. I just need to know how to tell ubuntu it's also a microphone. Almoxarife, I think I've got it. Lemme test it out now
<Tux> Raliegh, I am not sure of the right --force- option to use but maybe --force-all will help
<Raliegh> Tux: command not found. :o
<Guest98821> Hi, how can I configure Ubuntu in my VirtualBox so that it shows the Applications tab at the top?
<almoxarife> Disori: you would on the normal gui system pick it from the hardware choices found in 'input device' in the 'sound preferences' gui gismo
<metaspike> rschwab, you should install windows first, and leave space to install ubuntu on afterwards.
<SEcki> I have an usb headset, it also does work. However, when using the gui, I can only chose between headset and normal sound on my laptop - can I have both on at the same time somehow? Can I control which program uses what?
<m15k> Hi I after installing grub to my win7 MBR i  only got grub rescue. Every partion I try to ls results in "unknown fileystem"
<Tux> Raliegh, pass it to dpkg
<metaspike> Guest98821, not entirely sure, you might have to install guest addons.
<metaspike> SEcki, you can with ~/.asoundrc   , or with jack
<Raliegh> dpkg: error: need an action option "dpk --force-all"? I'm sorry for being such a pain. x.x
<Veovis_Muaddib> I took the Ubuntu 11.10 x64 iso, used both UNetbootin and Universal USB Installer to put it on a flash drive (With same results), and tried to install on my ASUS Eee PC 1215b.  Options when booting were default, which told me to insert bootable media, and UEFI, which brought up GRUB2, and both options in GRUB2 (Try and install) blanked out the screen, made the flash drive flash the "ejected" light, and then shut down the computer
<Disori> Problem, when I record, I get a ton of noises and really high pitched squeals
<metaspike> m15k, how did you install it?   grub-install /dev/sda   ?
<m15k> mounted boot partition
<almoxarife> Disori: that would be 'feedback' usually means your speakers and mic are too close
<m15k> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Disori> almoxarife: damn, how far away do they need to be? it'll be a little hard moving my camera..
<almoxarife> Disori: lower the mic gain
<m15k> metaspike, strange thing is that ls (hd0,msdos1)/ also result in unknown filesystem
<bonny__> Metaspike, thanks for the help i guess, i figured out a way to launch it
<Disori> almo, I'm not exactly sure what that is.
<bonny__>  i just installed minecraft.jar and on terminal i typed
<bonny__> java -jar minecraft.jar
<bonny__> and it started up :)
<almoxarife> Disori: the slider associated with the mic, lower the value
<Disori> almoxarife: i get it really quiet but my voice is as quiet too.
<metaspike> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/dev/sda1 /dev/sda     - for instance. sda1 is boot partition, sda is the drive.
<Disori> almoxarife: I'm stupid, it doesnt even get my voice. only the annoying sound of whatever..
<metaspike> ext3 all the way. :o
<m15k> metaspike, I'll give it a try
<pooltable> help config xfce
<Disori> i turn it up, lots of sounds. i turn it down, no sound gotten from me...
<pooltable> man i know i should have not upgrade this suck i want it to look like it did
<Disori> hm... theres something interfeerring. i bring it closer to whatever it is(probably my ipod touch or phone and see...
<aBound> metaspike, Woot finally got 10.04 lts installed and working with the nvidia driver yet my graphical boot still needs to get fixed. ha
<m15k> metaspike, do I need to mount /dev/sda1?
<Gnea> aBound: what's going on?
<chris12> hi
<metaspike> m15k, probably. you should check to see if it actually installed grub to that drive afterwards
<metaspike> aBound, chur
<aBound> Gnea, Nothing much yesterday just had issues with 10.04 and the nvidia driver fixed now. Minus the aspect of my graphical boot splash somewhat not displaying properly.
<m15k> metaspike, I mounted the drive and typed in command
<m15k> afterwards I did a restart
<m15k> now I got a grub> "shell"
<Warp4> so is there a way i can get my cellular broadband connection to work with ubuntu?
<Gnea> aBound: did you manipulate the boot arguments at all?
<chris12> I am attempting to create an x86 bootable usb drive from the linux iso I just downloaded from an old powerpc mac(the computer for which I want to make the bootdrive is on some admin policy that prevents me from making the drive on that computer)
<spanky> is there something i can do, like restore factory default?
<Gnea> Warp4: yes
<metaspike> m15k, no... you will want a live disc to install grub with.
<chris12> Which utility do I need to do this?
<spanky> on netbook ubuntu
<chris12> also, I'm running a crappy power pc imac g4
<aBound> Gnea, Boot arguments?
<Warp4> Gnea, got a place with instructions i can use to get that set up?
<aBound> Gnea, I think there is a known problem with the graphical boot splash messing up with the nvidia drivers.
<m15k> metaspike, ok so I'm back on live cd
<Gnea> aBound: yes, when the system boots up, the kernel can be told to perform certain functions via the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<Gnea> aBound: well, I use nvidia graphics and only had that issue a few times
<aBound> Gnea, Ugh I hate messing with that grub file every time I do something messes up. HA!
<aBound> Gnea, Does the boot splash show properly for you?
<Gnea> !dialup | Warp4
<ubottu> Warp4: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Gnea> Warp4: pretty sure that'll do it... browser is currently updating so I have it off
<Gnea> aBound: yes
<aBound> Gnea, Do you think this is safe to try? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<Gnea> aBound: sec, lemme get chrome up again
<aBound> kk
<metaspike> m15k, here's one way to do it :)  lets assume sda1 is boot partition, sda2 is / ... sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && grub-install --boot-directory /mnt/sda1 /dev/sda
<metaspike> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/sda1 /dev/sda
<aBound> Looks like a bunch of workarounds here and there messing with Linux. :P
<metaspike> sorry ^
<chris12> hey
<m15k> uuaahhh
<chris12> I'm trying to create an x86 bootable usb drive from my powerpc imac g4
<chris12> what utility do I need to make this possible(if it even exists)
<metaspike> otherwise, seriously. just dont have seperate boot parition, it's a pain in the ...
<Gnea> chris12: usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin
<chris12> thanks
<Gnea> aBound: if I may ask, what method did you use to install the nvidia drivers?
<aBound> Gnea, I had to grab the nvidia driver through a PPA. From the website I posted above.
<maheanuu> I just recovered from a system lock up and upon rebooting my external usb drive is now telling me that it is read only..   I am using 10.10
<aBound> Gnea, It fixed my screen resolution but my boot splash looks like it only appears for about 5 secs and it does look like an ugly resolution is set for it.
<metaspike> wow. 11.10 is the default download version?! madness.
<maheanuu> I locked up while copying a file to a usb key......  The key had nothing on it as all the old information had either been stored or deleted
<aBound> metaspike, HA! the bleeding edge release.
<Gnea> aBound: that's one heck of a fix, you could try it, but it's certainly not anything 'official' that I've seen before, so I can't say how well it'll work... from what I can tell, it just manipulates the /etc/default/grub file
<aBound> Gnea, I know what you mean it's a hit or miss script.
<chris12> Gnea: I was not able to run either of those programs, as I am on a Power PC-based mac, not intel. I am trying to create the usb drive for an x86 machine which I do not have administrator privileges on nor can I run any foreign executables.
<Gnea> aBound: it looks like it would do the trick, though
<Gnea> chris12: are you able to run a virtual machine?
<aBound> Gnea, Only downside is when I was using 11.10 and editing grub files it pretty much sent my login screen to the shack.
<aBound> Gnea, Can't say if it's the same.
<m15k> metaspike, grub2 seems to work thanks. But boot to ubuntu is not possible: "cannot read the Linux header"
<aBound> With 10.04.3 lts.
<Gnea> aBound: I've stuck with LTS since 10.04, haven't regretted it
<chris12> Gnea: on the computer for which I want to make the bootable? no. The only computer I have access to at this time is the crappy power pc imac g4.
<aBound> Gnea, I feel you I switched and I can feel the stability over the other version.
<Gnea> chris12: no, the g4. can you run virtualbox on it and install a minimal x86 ubuntu installation?
<metaspike> m15k, unless you want to learn the symantics of linux initilization, i suggest a fresh install, no boot partition.
<aBound> Gnea, Just to show how unstable 11.10 is I couldn't even change a basic keyboard shortcut for my terminal.
<Gnea> aBound: ouch
<chris12> Gnea: Oh, I guess I could try that. So basically, just try to run ubuntu on the mac, then download the linux utility for making a bootable usb?
<Veovis_Muaddib> Does anyone have an idea why on my UEFI laptop, GRUB2 loads off the Ubuntu installation disk, but all boot options lead to the USB drive going idle and then the machine shutting down?
<Gnea> chris12: exactly, and make the usb port available to the virtual instance of ubuntu
<metaspike> chris12, is there a command called "usbmount?"
<chris12> Gnea: thanks for the idea. I think that should work.
<Gnea> chris12: I have no idea if it will, so I am interested to see how well it will work
<m15k> metaspike, the problem is that i don't want to touch the win7 env, because its not possible to evert these changes
<aBound> Damn, I'll be spending months on end trying to configure Ubuntu.
<chris12> metaspike: no there is no usbmount command from terminal.
<chris12> Gnea: well, I'll give it a try and I'll let you know if it does. better than searching google endlessly with no avail.
<Gnea> aBound: don't feel too bad, I spent a year ripping redhat and slackware apart, reinstalling both at least 20 times before I stopped installing for a couple years
<metaspike> m15k, if you install on a seperate parition, the grub chainloader should work (for 10.04 anyway), if windoze is on a seperate drive you could just disconnect it, and use bios to select...
<aBound> Gnea, I think I reinstalled Ubuntu about 10 times already.
<aBound> ha
<metaspike> chris12... is this an old mac?
<chris12> yes
<chris12> powerpc imac g4 lol
<metaspike> like. powerpc ? awesome! does ubuntu actually have an arcitecture release for powerpc anymore?
<Gnea> aBound: good, then you're on your way to truly understanding it lol
<metaspike> or are you just using i386 or such.
<aBound> Gnea, That's the downside with Linux it still requires the terminal. For new users they might get so frustrated that they'll just move to another OS.
<Gnea> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<chris12> metaspike: I'm at my grandparent's house so I don't have my desktop pc and I am going to be here for a while so I ant to run linux on the hotel computer
<aBound> Gnea, haha
<skraps> help free the panel boycott now - https://www.facebook.com/Boycottcpanel
<chris12> metaspike: i don't really want to use ubuntu on this computer, just the hotel one haha
<aBound> Gnea, I used it about 7 to 8 years ago I just forgot how to work everything.
<Gnea> aBound: I don't see that as a downside
<metaspike> ah ok cool, I though only debian still supported it. cool. i dunno, use a usbdisk :)
<trojanking> hi
<aBound> Gnea, Being experienced it won't be a downside but for a newcomer like me getting back into it. I have to continuously ask for help. lol.
<chris12> well, worst case I may pay some unsuspecting hotel stranger with a laptop $5 if I can use their pc to install the boot drive...
<Gnea> aBound: although, once I got a better GUI going and understood that the kernel, terminal and GUI stood apart from each other and what it was that binded them together, it became easier to solve problems
<trojanking> how can i  get email extractor that extract emails from clipboard or file any idea pls for ubuntu?
<Gnea> aBound: well, you're on the right path. asking for help is never a bad thing. are you familiar with ubuntuforums.org?
<aBound> Gnea, still using gnome 2 or gnome-shell?
<maheanuu> Can anyone tell me what would make an external usb drive suddenly become read only???
<Gnea> aBound: I went Enlightenment years ago :) use netbook-remix on this netbook
<aBound> Gnea, Yes I tried the ubuntuforums but the thing I dislike is waiting for an answer compared to being in here getting a speedier answer to a question.
<metaspike> trojanking, grep, cat, if its encoded, just import with its host or export to a readable format
<Gnea> aBound: some people in here are on ubuntuforums.org and vice versa
<fbdystang> Hi, I am trying to install kubuntu 8.10 but the livecd freezes after "starting ubiquity..." How should I go about fixing this? Is there a boot option that will allow it to install? Thanks
<trojanking> metaspike, dont know what is grep cat sorry am new
<metaspike> grep /my/email :0
<wes> does the synaptic package manager look at a different database than apt-get?  I am trying to remove flash, apt-get lets me purge it okay, but it still shows up in synaptic
<aBound> Gnea, Understood.
<trojanking> should i type that in terminal?
<Gnea> wes: no, it uses the same db
<aBound> I agree with those that dislike Unity I don't like how it hides certain aspects of the GUI.
<chris12> trojanking: cat pretty much displays the contents of a file
<Gnea> wes: make sure you're running synaptic with privelages and that it's going a proper db sync
<metaspike> wes,   dpkg-query -l | grep flash   - query dpkg (what handles all packages) and search for "flash"  - in terminal.
<chris12> trojanking: grep is a pattern recognition command
<chris12> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<trojanking> i know the content, of the file, but email@mail.com Joe Blog
<trojanking> i want to remove only emails bcos the list is long
<trojanking> and its a text file
<Gnea> aBound: I don't have anything positive to say about the mentality of those that wrote it, so I tend to just not say anything and not use it at all :-)
<chris12> oh give me 1 sec I don't use the commands often, but I'll look it up really quick
<fbdystang> Am I asking this in the wrong place?
<trojanking> I have a large list containing name and email in a text file and i need a software or a tool to extract all email addresses from the text file... Pls help
<aBound> Gnea, Whatever works philosophy. :P
<metaspike> fbdystang, that version is really outdated, get a 10.04 kubuntu release for greater satisfaction
<Brandon> hey all!!
<Gnea> aBound: they did put a lot of time and effort into it, though, and just like gnome it has potential
<wes> metaspike: Thanks. Do you know how I can learn how to interpret the first two columns of the dpkg list output?  man page doesn't seem to be helpful
<aBound> Gnea, Eventually we'll have to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu when they stop supporting the LTS for 10.04.
<trojanking> I have a large list containing name and email in a text file and i need a software or a tool to extract all email addresses from the text file... Pls help
<Brandon> Someone willing to help out a newbie who is desperate!
<m15k> metaspike, I did a little research and found out that the vmzlinuz file is empty in my boot directory
<aBound> Gnea, Indeed from what somebody told me forgot his/her name said they were using 12.04 Alpha and Unity was better.
<m15k> might this be the problem?
<metaspike> wes, they are "dpkg flags"
<Gnea> aBound: but we can always choose something other than Unity or Gnome ;) that choice will never go away
<fbdystang> metaspike: thanks but it has to be 8.10 for linuxmce, I just don't know why it hangs
<Brandon> i think i may have messed up my pc :/
<aBound> Gnea, Agree but Ubuntu seems like Unity is becoming more and more integrated into Ubuntu as the standard. Let's just hope Ubuntu doesn't become like you know whom.
<ssfdre38> for some reason or somehow i have Gnome and Unity to work side by side
<Gnea> aBound: yeah, it would be a shame for the GUI to destroy the basic idea of Ubuntu
<mmoebius> !ask|Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gnea> aBound: did you give that script a whirl yet?
<metaspike> fbdystang, neither do I, but I can tell you that it isn't supported anymore
<mmoebius> aBound: If you are afraid of unity in ubuntu, consider MINT
<gridbag> i really hate the iconbar on the left, where it keeps coming in and out of view. what are others doing with that?
<wes> metaspike: perfect, found the info I need.  My flash player plugin is in rF state.  Probably related to the ENOENT during the script, making the dir it wants and trying again
<Gnea> mmoebius: are unity coders afraid of other WMs in ubuntu?
<wes> flash *installer*, that is
<wes> geez, adobe, c'mon!
<ssfdre38> gridbag, that happens when you have a full screen
<trojanking> I have a large list containing name and email in a text file and i need a software or a tool to extract all email addresses from the text file... Pls help
<metaspike> ah... i rekon
<Brandon> haha ok well i dual installed 10.4 last night on my pc and i deleted the old partition that my previous linux distro was on. now when i try to turn on my computer i get a grub error saying it can't locate the filesystem. anyways i don't know anything much about that kind of thing. i'm using the live cd right now. can anyone help
<aBound> mmoebius, Unity isn't much of an issue for me except for when it's on 11.10.
<aBound> Gnea, Not yet probably will do it later in the day.
<metaspike> trojanking, i will find a method if you wait patiently :)
<Gnea> aBound: okay
<mmoebius> Gnea: I don't know, but the unity UI is not what I preffer (hence I am on Xubuntu) ... also, I consifer all of th newer UIs like KDE, Gnome3 and Unity a waste of resources. But Ubuntu is also about look and feel for the masses .... whatever they please
<trojanking> metaspike lovely thanks
<aBound> Gnea, reason why I might destroy something. lol
<wes> *grumble* - can I tell dpkg to just forget a package? I don't really need the 180kb of disk space, I need the package repository in a sane state! :)
<mmoebius> I think, the distrowatch graphs discover what people use; "vote with your feet" (by going somewhere else)
<Gnea> mmoebius: I agree wholeheartedly.  I like the base Ubuntu system, I prefer the Enlightenment (E17) window manager.  I prefer having the choice to modify it so that it suits my purposes, but I also like how it's "for the masses".
<ssfdre38> wes, then do apt-get autoremove
<ssfdre38> also apt-get purge
<metaspike> trojanking, i hope you arent using this for spambotting or some crud
<mmoebius> Gnea: Is there aspecial distro that incorporates enlightement ?
<Gnea> mmoebius: but sometimes my vision of what "for the masses" means is different than someone elses interpretation
<Gnea> mmoebius: yes, elivecd, it's debian-based
<metaspike> trojanking,   cat /myfile.txt | grep [\w-.]+@[\w-.]+     ( look at file, print emails)
<airman00> using tcptrack i see theres some socket left open from a perl program( which is closed already). How do I close the socket manually?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> hi guys
<Gnea> airman00: kill the PID of the process
<trojanking> metaspike please where should i type this?
<Gnea> airman00: try the PPID
<Brandon> hey randon
<RandomDadaDoomDu> hey brandon!
<airman00> Gnea: how do I know the PID?
<Aliv3> hello everyone, help me i'm stuck, I tried to boot into ubuntu and it does nothing my computer just goes blank. so I booted into recovery mode and didn't know what to do so I typed irc found epic5 installed it and now i'm here, what do I do
<wes> ssfdre38: interesting - it seems that even purge doesn't pull the package if there is an error in the post-install script
<Gnea> airman00: open a terminal and type:  ps axfu
<metaspike> trojanking, in terminal... /myfile.txt is just an example that should point to your file, use <tab> for autocompleteion
<RandomDadaDoomDu> just need some help in security irc client config
<metaspike> wes, you can sudo dpkg -r "packagename"  to forcefully remove a package
<samz> how do i create a script that will be the absolutely last script to run in upstart?
<Aliv3> anyone help me?
<gridbag> where the Preferences... link to configure workspaces to be horizontally, instead of 2x2 ?
<samz> or a script that will always run last of all scripts
<metaspike> wes, and other things. "man dpkg" for details
<RandomDadaDoomDu> and dunno where to go...dunno what to do...
<gridbag> and where can I configure the annoyance-bar?
<ssfdre38> !ask|Aliv3
<ubottu> Aliv3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maheanuu> I am running 10.10 64 on a Toshiba Laptop..   I just had a lock up while copying a file from an external USB disk to a usb pen drive upon rebooting I can no longer use the USB disk as it is now "Read Only"  How do I reset this to get back to normal??
<airman00> Gnea: thanks. I ran it but I can't seem to find the process that relates to my program
<Veovis_Muaddib> ssfdre38: He did ask a few seconds before that
<RandomDadaDoomDu> and i thought...ubuntu should be my friend
<metaspike> Aliv3,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade   . if your lucky there's a fix for your issue. or just use 10.04 instead.
<metaspike> ^ dist-upgrade
<Gnea> airman00: find the PID of your tty and check it from there using pstree
<Aliv3> metaspike i can't see what you wrote it cut off after 10.04 i
<Veovis_Muaddib> Aliv3: 10.04 instead
<airman00> Gnea: thanks! gonna try that now :D
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Unmount the stick, fsck it and then remount
<metaspike> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - or use 10.04
<Aliv3> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<metaspike> yes...
<wes> metaspike: do you have any idea what this error message means? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1422197
<samz> trying to use s3ql to mount a s3 drive, but the mount.s3ql command needs to run as the very last of all. any idea how to create a startup script that always runs last?
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Which filesystem is on the stick ?
<Aliv3> I'm on the command line sorry i thought if i typed it, how do I switch to a new cmd ( terminal )
<metaspike> Aliv3, write it down.
<maheanuu> mmoebius, it isnt  the stick it is the hard disk that is locked read only
<Aliv3> im in recovery mode, i just wrote it down and thats what you saw
<metaspike> or ctrl +c to kill this so it sticks
<RandomDadaDoomDu> need to protect my irc security...don't want people to know more than what i want to tell them...who can help me?
<Aliv3> ok i might be back in a min
<Aliv3> ctrl+c does  nothing
<metaspike> ctrl + alt + f5 etc.
<Brandon> :)
<maheanuu> The stick is the normal dos
<Gnea> airman00:  MYTTY=`tty | sed -e 's/\/dev\///g'`
<Gnea> ps auxf | grep ${MYTTY}
<mmoebius> maheanuu: A harddisk on USB that is read-only ?
<Gnea> :-)
<wes> man, I can't believe I've been at this for 7 hours now, I should have just listened to you guys and wiped/reinstalled the machine. Who knew a microphone would be so hard to get working!!!
<maheanuu> mmoebius, that was meant for you it is just fromatted dos as I do a lot of photo work between windoze and Ubuntu
 * wes makes a note to buy his mom a mac next time
<Gnea> wes: pulseaudio can be such a pain
<maheanuu> mmoebius, exactly...   It was normal before and after a lock up it is now read only
<wes> Gnea: tell me about it.  This thing was *great* for surfing, but trying to get a mic working in skype has really screwed up my day
<RandomDadaDoomDu> i just needed some help :'(
<mmoebius> maheanuu: You will neet to fsck the drive, anyways. try fsck.vfat /dev/...whatever...
 * wes curses himself for buying that webcam ;)
<RandomDadaDoomDu> whyyyyyyyyy do you hate me so badly?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> O.o
<Gnea> wes: lol... at least you learn something ;)
<Gnea> RandomDadaDoomDu: who hates you?
<mmoebius> maheanuu: After the fsck, the drive can be remounted and should be writeable again
<wes> Gnea: yeah, but I'm supposed to be not-typing this holiday. arm nerves need a rest after a long coding marathon, right arm is almost useless below elbow ATM. *grr*
<trojanking> metspike this is the error i got cat: /myfile.txt: No such file or directory
<trojanking> grep: Invalid range end
<RandomDadaDoomDu> people that doesn't want to help me protect my irc privacy
<RandomDadaDoomDu> :D
<Gnea> wes: so tell her you'll get it done later this week. does she have anyone important to talk to on skype?
<wes> anybody know a trick for resuming a CD download, BTW?  My last attempt stopped with 12 seconds remaining
<almoxarife> wes: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1422202
<Phosphate> In 11.10 is there any way to make terminal work in the Unity launcher like normal apps?
<Gnea> RandomDadaDoomDu: you are free to believe what you want to, even if it's wrong. :-)
<wes> Gnea: my sister is waiting :)   But later this week, same issue really, I want to get all my computing done up front so I can get a long period of rest of before the 3rd, hoepfully get the inflammation under control again
<almoxarife> !ot | wes Gnea
<ubottu> wes Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mmoebius> wes: wget -c is your firend for resuming a download
<Mistogan> exit
<wes> Okay!  I'm going to dig into dpkg and learn how to manually tweak the package repository so I can uninstall flash and finish this upgrade
<Gnea> almoxarife: feel free to inject something useful at anytime.
<RandomDadaDoomDu> Gnea, Could i believe in you to help me saving my irc privacy?
<RandomDadaDoomDu> i don't want to be raped
<wes> oh!
 * wes notices almoxarife's comment
<Gnea> RandomDadaDoomDu: you should ask in #freenode
<wes> almoxarife: I'm just trying to remove the flash player so that my package database is in a consistent state and I can dist-upgrade
<metaspike> wes install aptitude
<wes> (I'm hoping that a dist-upgrade cures my pulse audio woes -- it's certainly overdue anyhow)
<metaspike> it is superior to apt-get
<RandomDadaDoomDu> thank you mister gneasus
<aBound> Will be back here later have a good one ya'll.
<RandomDadaDoomDu> i'll gtfo
<RandomDadaDoomDu> bye
<Crowley2> G'Night :-)
<wes> metaspike: Neat! This looks like a cross between the synaptic package manager and the kernel configuration utility from 15 years ago!
<metaspike> infact all of you, install 10.04, use aptitude instead. and i swear, 90% of your problems will be solved.
<Gnea> wes: I have found that the pulseaudio manager to be of great help
<maheanuu> mmoebius, Here's what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/784152/
<gridbag> what's the method for disabling some of the more fancy (slow) animations in compbiz ?
<maheanuu> mmoebius, did you see the paste?
<hiexpo> gridbag, simple ccsm
<xangua> gridbag: with compiz setting manager
<wes> Gnea: I was on 9.04 earlier, didn't see anything like that; Am on 9.10 now, hoping to be at 10.4 LTS by end of day
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Not so fast :-) I bet you want me not only to sse the paste, but also to read and understand it ?
<Gnea> wes: 10.04 is a good place to be at. the chooser can help you get things straightened out as well.
<maheanuu> sorry bout that, but it was really short and really didn't tell me anything
<hiexpo> hola all
<nvz> don't you mean hola todos?
<Gnea> hiexpo: ahola!
<blocky> I've been having problems getting ethernet working on 11.10 using an nforce chipset (forcedeth) so I'm attempting to reinstall the system, but what I just noticed is that the livecd has connectivity, so is there any way to ensure whatever settings are in use on the livecd are preserved once the system is installed?
<nvz> spanglish..
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> hiexpo: aloha!
<hiexpo> merry x-mas Gnea
<Gnea> merry x-mas :)
<wes> Gnea: *nod* - targetting 10.4 because of both LTS avail and official skype support
<hiexpo> 10.04 is best at this point of time i think    but thats just me
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Could it be that your hd is partitioned ? can you run fsck.vfat e.g. against /dev/sdb1 ?
<metaspike> newer is not always better...
<Crowley2> @blocky: The live-system is usually a pretty good prediction what will work and what not. Funny enough it didn't work in Your case :-(((
<hiexpo> exactly newer means new not better
<radon-> Will 12.04 have the old classic gnome back?
<Crowley2> No.
<radon-> :/
<hiexpo> !spam | GoMittGo
<metaspike> ubuntu alternative install lets you choose your DE, but it is such that gnome has moved on.
<radon-> well I use gnome-shell and it's pretty much usable but I liked the classic gnome more
<radon-> but I think it's better to get used to this...
<szal> hiexpo: if you have a complaint about spam, join #ubuntu-ops and tell them there
<gridbag> xangua : is compiz part of the default ubuntu install?
<scientes> whats that piece of software that makes multi-server stuff easier?
<Crowley2> I am back to Debian Squeeze. Will I be banned???!!!
<scientes> that deploys virtual machines?
<scientes> Crowley2, wheezy is out
<Crowley2> Oh.
<scientes> oh wait, no it isn'y
<maheanuu> mmoebius,  it looks like the 500gig external is working normally now, as I stuck in another pendrive and it now writes to it but the original that was being written to is now telling me that it is read only
<szal> Crowley2: you can use whatever you wish as long as you (1) don't talk about it here, and (2) don
<scientes> sry
<metaspike> Crowley2, im a wheezer, but  idoubt ppl mind me helpin out here where i can
<szal> 't brag about how bad *buntu is
<Crowley2> Haha, yes.
<hiexpo> gridbag, it was at least in 10.04  not sure now but probably so
<scientes> Crowley2, in my experience ubuntu produces a more stable core platform, while in debian it is easier to get development version of server software and more recent version of that software
<nvz> haha
<scientes> however, that if you use sid in ubuntu sparinglingly it is likely to work
<nvz> you're seriously confused
<scientes> what is that ubuntu software that multiplexes server stuff
<mmoebius> maheanuu: I hope you don't swap the drives without unmounting them properly before swapping them ?
<scientes> like databases and wordpress and the like with virtual machine creation and such
<metaspike> scientes, xen
<scientes> metaspike, nonono
<scientes> it creates the virtual machine image files
<metaspike> qmeu
<scientes> nono
<maheanuu> mmoebius, No I don't, if it is removed I do it safely or unmount them  the hard disks are all unmounted as they are all running NTFS
<mmoebius> Crowley2: There are 3 flavors of Debian: outdated, stale and broken
<scientes> there was an earlier product--you could tell it what packages
<scientes> and this is a newer version that has alot more features
<scientes> and metaspike, that would be virt-manager for end-users these days
<scientes> with kvm-qemu
<mmoebius> maheanuu: That's good. Because otherwise your "read-only" problems would be very explainable.
<metaspike> ah
<scientes> but thats not what I want---this is canonical developed software
<scientes> basically a big extention to debootstrap
<mmoebius> maheanuu: You could look into the last lines of dmesg with 'dmesg | tail' after you attach a device and find it to be read-only.
<metaspike> maheanuu, you can edit mount mode in /etc/fstab. if a filesystem needs to be fsck'd it wont mount in rw
<szal> does anyone have installed Windows (in particular Win7) after *buntu and can tell me something about how you repaired the Grub?  (and no, I don't want the !grub factoid, I want a 1st-hand experience account ;))
<metaspike> szal, yeah, from ubuntu live. sudo grub-install /dev/sda  - fix
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Also, if you are sure that the filesystem should be r/w because it is clean, hardware OK etc. you could try 'mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint'
<Crowley2> Somehow I think debian squeeze is the best for now... ans "lucid " deserved it's name :-)
<szal> metaspike: no problem booting Win thereafter?
<metaspike> szal, i was probably lucky but, it handled everything for me
<metaspike> szal, otherwise if you really want, you can select drive with bios
<Crowley2> ISorry, no M$ on my system.
<scientes> metaspike: https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<szal> metaspike: ok, then I should be able to do that by booting into *buntu using a Super GRUB2 Disk & have no problems
<maheanuu> mmoebius,  metaspike,  What happened was I was copying an old movie over from my hard disk to a pen drive for the grandkids and I locked up and had to do a hard shutdown as everything was locked, when I came back up the hard drive wouldn't let me copy anything to anywhere
<maheanuu> I didn't try to copy to another pen drive until I did the fsck
<metaspike> maheanuu, frome that system can you -  sudo touch /forcefsck  ? (force fsck check on boot)
<metaspike> ah
<maheanuu> on my pen drives I either do a safe removal or a eject
<metaspike> sounds bogus to me, maybe under /etc/fstab the options arent rw instead ro but.. duno.
<maheanuu> metaspike, none of my external hard disks are set up as boot drives they are all single partition used for storage and backup only
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Is you trouble over, now ?
<maheanuu> I only had this happen to the WD 500gig drive that I have been using...   I fill them up and then set them aside they are my archives
<maheanuu> Looks like it other than the 8 gig pen drive is read only now...   all the other things are working
<s7evens> test
<mmoebius> maheanuu: After you did the fsck, you will then have to remount the volume. try it. btw, did the fsck.vfat on /dev/sdb1 work ?
<maheanuu> mmoebius, how do I clear the RO on the pen drive, the 500gig is running normally
<maheanuu> mmoebius,  I followed your advice to the letter and then remounted and tested the HD it is working perfectly, it is only the original 8 gig pen drive that is hung RO now
<maheanuu> mmoebius, /dev/sdb is fine now
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Which device is the pen drive and which filesystem type ?
<michalchik> Hello
<maheanuu> mmoebius, on the 8 gig pen drive it is a dos file system not set up for boot I use it for the grand kids stuff, beats CD's DVD's and peanut butter and jelly
<michalchik> Is this the right place for a rank beginner with lots of stupid questions?
<mmoebius> maheanuu: No, not the contents but the /dev/sd*** device name of the pen drive , please ?
<maheanuu> mmoebius, I am digging for that now
<mmoebius> michalchik: Usually, it's not the questions that are stupid but the answers. If you can take the latter, go ahead
<mmoebius> maheanuu: look at the output of 'mount' (in a terminal)
<colton_> how do I access an administrator file through the terminal?
<mmoebius> colton_ prepend 'sudo' to whatever command you want to run on your file
<metaspike> colton_, sudo geany /filename         <press tab for auto completion>
 * metaspike takes a walk.
<michalchik> lol
<colton_> metaspike Thanks!
<zamba> which version of ubuntu do you recommend i run for my home server?
<zamba> i'm currently running lucid
<michalchik> First, is xchat the irc program I should be using?
<zamba> michalchik: weechat is
<mmoebius> zamba: lucid
<zamba> mmoebius: ok
<mmoebius> michalchik: If you are comfortable with xchat, why not ? e.g. I use it :-)
<zamba> mmoebius: when should i upgrade? when will the next LTS version appear?
<overdub> michaelni: xchat is my choice
<Surefire> Hello
<Surefire> I was hoping to get some assistance in regards to Ubuntu installation
<mmoebius> zamba: 12.04 in april 2012 should become lts again. Then, It may be time to move, if you are missing any features.
<maheanuu> mmoebius, it is a W95 FAT32  and is showing as /dev/sdf1
<michalchik> if is type sudo apt-get install weechat will that install it or do I have to do something else like find it on some website?
<ssfdre38> like what Surefire
<Surefire> So I downloaded the 32 bit iso
<Surefire> Created a bootable disc
<ssfdre38> ok and?
<Surefire> Rearranged the bios to cd drive first
<Surefire> but now i'm stuck at a black screen
<overdub> michaelni: first do apt-cache search yourapp for the correct version
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Well, then unmount it on the terminal with 'umount /dev/sdf1' and provided that works ok, run 'fsck.vfat /dev/sdf1' . If that works ok, too, unplug and re-plug the USB-drive
<iceroot> michalchik: sudo apt-get install programname   that will install the program
<Surefire> it's a brand new hp pavilion g series
<Sna4x8> In 11.10 using unity, how do I add an application to the dash?  In 11.04 I could add it using the "Main Menu" application, but it no longer exists in 11.10?
<iceroot> michalchik: you can find the exact name for of the program/package with "apt-cache search searchstring"
<Surefire> i typically use macs and i'm pretty confident that my disc was properly burned
<michalchik> iceroot does that only work if the fileis on your computer or does that automatically searchthe net?
<iceroot> michalchik: its all in the net
<iceroot> !repos | michalchik
<ubottu> michalchik: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> michalchik: apt-get is acting on repositories which are stored in the net
<bbrelin> Hello all.
<mmoebius> Surefire: At the very beginning of booting withth e CD in, do you get a "keyboard" symbol at the bottom of the screen ? If so, press ESC or <Enter> rapidly to enter the boot menu.
<iceroot> michalchik: so if you want to install weechat just use "sudo apt-get install weechat" apt-get will download and install "weechat" and all other packages which are needed for weechat
<boxbeatsy> hi, i recently installed ubuntu onto my new laptop, but my network card isnt working (wireless or ethernet).  i have a realtek semicond device 8176 and arthers comm ar8152.  does anyone know how i can start troubleshooting this? is it a drivers problem?
<bbrelin> I'm having a problem with my Toshiba laptop running 11.10.  I've lost the ability to use the wireless device.
<Surefire> mmoebius: gotcha
<phong_> hi all
<phong_> howdy
<phong_> ?
<bbrelin> I've been doing research on this, but haven't found a satisfactory answer.
<maheanuu> mmoebius,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/784171/
<Tux> hi
<bbrelin> Anybody else have this problem?
<phong_> howdy?
<mmoebius> Surefire: In that boot menu, there are some options (on the very rightmost options menu) ou can add to the Kenel commnad line in oder to enable more "compatible" settings
<bbrelin> It seems to be Toshiba specific, but I'm not a hundred per cent sure of that.
<michalchik> Thanks, i am begining to see how it works
<boxbeatsy> also, when i boot into windows both wirleess/and wired works so i'm pretty sure the card itself is functional
<mmoebius> maheanuu: You got it !
<boxbeatsy> i just don't know where to start with debugging/finding out what driver i need
<Surefire> mmoebius: i hit install and now i'm stuck at a black screen
<bbrelin> Anybody?
<Surefire> should i wait for a few minutes
<iceroot> michalchik: so normally you are only using the repos, dont download software directly from websites just use apt-get or the software-center
<mmoebius> Surefire: You got the boot menu ?
<joshlegs> hmmm. what DVD player actually works ? :S
<mmoebius> Surefire: Then, *before* you go to "install" you should enable some boot options. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<Surefire_> mmoebius: sorry for the disconnect
<joshlegs> <mmoebius> Surefire: Then, *before* you go to "install" you should enable some boot options. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<mmoebius> Surefire: If unsure, try adding "noapic nolapic nacpi noapm nodma"
<androidbruce> hey guys i can't connect to my ubuntu machine from my windows machine
<androidbruce> asks for user auth, and no dice
<androidbruce> i have samba installed
<Surefire_> mmoebius: how do i enable boot options?
<androidbruce> i restarted samba, and added the option usershare owner only = false
<androidbruce> no dice still
<maheanuu> mmoebius,
<mmoebius> Surefire: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<mmoebius> Surefire: Hit "F6" , I guess. There sohuld be a readable menu that gives you a hint on what to do
<maheanuu> mmoebius,  I am running like a swiss watch...   Thanks much...  Here in Raiatea I am the sole user of Ubuntu or linux for that matter
<arooni-mobile> i have set up key based authentication on a ubuntu 11.10 server.  however; when i try to login with my key.... i get asked for my password.  anyway to determine why this is happening and then solve it?
<Surefire> mmoebius: i only see noapic and nolapic
<Surefire> i see nodmraid nomodeset
<nd456> Can anyone help me add my launcher to unity so it shows up in the search?
<mmoebius> maheanuu: Isn't Raiatea a tropical Island ? Be sure of all the envy I can offer you. I sit in a cold winter climate , outside it's stormy and ca. 0 °C .
<Surefire> mmoebius: what do i have to lose if i install ubuntu 10 instead of ubuntu 11
<mmoebius> Surefire: noapic and nolapic are the "common" options offered in the graphic menu. You should be able to type in the others i mentioned above withthe keyboard
<mmoebius> Surefire: Usually, there is no gain in installing older versions. Hardware discovery will be worse for those than for the current versions.
<skegeek> Are packages design for "ISP" use actually meant for those providing internet connection service, or any service provided through the internet?
<Aliv3> yup i broke ubuntu
<mmoebius> Surefire: also there may be any combinations of the flags be needed to get your machine running linux. So playing with the options a little is recommended.
<skegeek> eBox and ISPConfig, for example expect to be managing domains, dns, and email, not just hosting alone.
<mmoebius> Surefire: Usually, there is no gain in installing older versions. Hardware discovery will be worse for those than for the current versions.
<mmoebius> Surefire: also there may be any combinations of the flags be needed to get your machine running linux. So playing with the options a little is recommended.
<mmoebius> Surefire: noapic and nolapic are the "common" options offered in the graphic menu. You should be able to type in the others i mentioned above withthe keyboard
<gnarr> so.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i recently installed ubuntu onto my new laptop, but my network card isnt working (wireless or ethernet).  i have a realtek semicond device 8176 and arthers comm ar8152.  does anyone know how i can start troubleshooting this? is it a drivers problem? (in windows, both cards work)
<gnarr> what's the beginner channel?
<gnarr> ubuntu-beginner?
<mmoebius> gnarr: here
<gnarr> i was on beginner or something earlier. a
<gnarr> anyway
<gnarr> so
<gnarr> i had a win7 system taht wouldn't boot at all, not in recovery, not in safe, nothing.   i could boot with ubuntu live
<gnarr> i tried to do a clean install of win7 from an install cd and it wouldn't progress past the initial installation startup screen.   while on the phone w/ microsoft their conclusion was that my hard drive wasn't writing properly
<gnarr> anyway
<gnarr> i just did a full install of ubuntu on the computer, it seems to have installed and is operating normally
<gnarr> am i correct to conclude that the hard drive writes just fine then?
<mmoebius> boxbeatsy: rtl8176 looks bad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658112  ... You could still follow up on the links given in that article and see if new drivers have been released e.. by realtek that cou can compile yourself
<mmoebius> boxbeatsy: If totally out of luck, wait a yer until the hardware is more commen and people have a linux driver for it. That's the linuxdownside of really new hardware :-(
<Aliv3> gnarr: i'v had that before where windows was dead and ubuntu worked for me
<Aliv3> but on my current desktop (one im on right now) ubuntu won't work except in recovery
<gnarr> it doesn't really make sense to me
<gnarr> not that i'm super tecchie
<mmoebius> boxbeatsy: ar8152, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/11015/need-wired-wireless-atheros-driver-for-ar9285-and-ar8152
<gnarr> but i can't imagine if i had a hardware issue i would be able to install ubuntu
<gnarr> and not win7
<mmoebius> gnarr: You could install the package 'smartmontools'
<gnarr> what would that do
<mmoebius> gnarr: Then you can use smartctl -a /dev/sd....  (put in the right /dev/sd.... whatewver your hd is) to get the S.M.A.R.T. report from your hd. That gives you a lot of "health percentages" . If there is none below 95%, you are fine
<hopstafarian> hi all...trying to help a friend...looking to use an external dvd drive, in a wine application but not reading...ubuntu is picking it up though..i think it's a mounting problem (wrong type or such (iso9660?))..is mounting as /media/floppy linked to floppy0?
<mmoebius> gnarr: of yourse you will want to run 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sd...'
<bandit22> can anybody tell how to delete a specific file type from a folder
<psusi> hopstafarian, floppy is not dvd
<knightrage> hey guys... i've got a question. if i write to /proc/<pid>/mem, is that effectively writing to the process's memory that it allocates? ie, if i have a process that does a malloc(), and i edit the /proc/pid/mem, will any access to that memory address within that process use the new data i wrote? sorry if i'm completely way off base here.
<hopstafarian> psusi, that's what i was thinking...should test by umount'ing, and force cdrom0 with an iso9660 type ?
<bandit22> actually delete all of a specific file type from a folder
<psusi> hopstafarian, test what?  if you have the floppy mounted, then you have a floppy, not a dvd, mounted
<mmoebius> gnarr: I was wrong about the "percentages" ... true is: There will be two columns of "WORST" and "THRESH" ... as long as the "WORST" value is a fair bit away from "THRESH", your drive should be ok.
 * psusi slays all floppy drives with a sword of +10 they suck and need to have died off 20 years ago
<mmoebius> gnarr: particularly, look at Value no. 5 "Reallocated_Sector_Ct" . This should be 0 and No 197 "Current_Pending_Sector" . This should be 0 , too
<hopstafarian> psusi, no,no..sorry...no floppy...netbook...but is mounting in as "floppy" linked to "floppy0", when navigate there, can see the audio & video TS files,,
<gnarr> mmoebius, i will go that route if needed.    i'm back on the phone w/ microsoft because i can progress into the install now, except i can't install win7 on a partition because it's not NTFS formatted (presumably because ubuntu is on it)
<gnarr> so gonna have them walk me through stuff.    if they give me some runaround i'll boot ubuntu back up and check my drives
<psusi> hopstafarian, can you be more specific?  what do you mean "is mounting in as floppy?
<gnarr> i've been working on this for like 12 hrs today, haha.
<gnarr> but i've learned quite a bit.   fun
<hopstafarian> psusi, and access those files natively, but the wine app. doesn't detect a drive at all (though can see those file in /media/floppy/)
<mmoebius> hopstafarian: If you see audio/video TS-Files, the drive works ok and is reading your disk. Maybe your application is not really looking for the drive where it was mounted ?
<hopstafarian> mmoebius, meaning wine is not mapped properly?
<ssfdre38> hey how can i change Apache/2.2.20 (Ubuntu) Server at source.ssfdre38.com Port 80 at the bottom of source.ssfdre38.com
<mmoebius> hopstafarian: Admittedly, mounting a DVD on /media/floppy (assumed) is a bit weird, but there is no default in Linux for where to mount what
<mmoebius> hopstafarian: Wine can be misconfigured. Why not ?
<marz> I can't connect to the Internet using Ubuntu via a mobile broadband
<mmoebius> hopstafarian: run 'winecfg' Section "Drives" :-)
<hopstafarian> psusi, if i navigate to /media/floppy...i can see and access the audio/video TS files...in ubuntu...but no other dirs. in the /media folder, and wine doesn't detect and cd/dvd drives
<mmoebius> hopstafarian: I hope, your windows app does not request direct access to the underlying hardware like e.g. a DVD-Recorder tool would
<hopstafarian> mmoebius, i have already run this same app on my machines, and when setting the os for that app in wine to win nt4...detects the drive just fine..so maybe the mapping?
<psusi> hopstafarian, what does mount or df say is in /media/floppy?
<marz> can anyone help me with configuring Ubuntu to connect to the Internet via a mobile broadband
<hopstafarian> mmoebius, it should only have to read...no recording necessary
<mmoebius> hopstafarian: Sorry, end of my knowledge
<joshlegs> grr. i can't get my new Capt. America DVD to play in Movie Player or VLC :(
<hopstafarian> mmoebius, which is the same as the drives tab in the gui?
<joshlegs> are there some default configurations that I might have missed ?
<hopstafarian> mmoebius, no worries..mine ended way b4 that...thanks for taking the time...
<mmoebius> See y'all later. Bye.
<hopstafarian> psusi, don't know, and don't have immediate access to that computer...i'd have to get back...but fstab was reading (hope i remember this correctly)..."/dev/sdc0     /media/floppy   auto  rw, utf-8, something, something     0  0"
<sumosu> joshlegs: do other movie dvds work?
<psusi> hopstafarian, you misconfigured your /etc/fstab then
<psusi> hopstafarian, it shoulnd't be referencing any specific devices like that... need to remove that line
<hopstafarian> psusi, nobody touched it...that was already in there...
<psusi> hopstafarian, someone did... the only entry in there in a default install should be for the internal hard drive, and refering to that using the UUID
<ssfdre38> joshlegs, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hopstafarian> psusi, i did remove that line, and then it did show up in /media as DVDRom or DVDDrive....
<hopstafarian> psusi, but wine still wouldn't pick it up...
<joshlegs> sumosu no another dvd i tried didn't work. i'm trying ssfdre38 's suggestion now. forgot to do that after my most recent ubuntu install :P
<ssfdre38> its just cause copyrighted DVD are restricted untill you get that
<joshlegs> ohhhh i see
<zabomber> how do you view all 4 sworkspaces in ubuntu 11.10?
<joshlegs> at the same time ? :S
<blocky> what does it mean if my ethernet connection is going up and down constantly? dmesg shows via-rhine eth1: link up, link down, over and over
<gridbag> zabomber, There's a "Workspace Switcher" over on the left unity annoyance-bar.
<e10byagrue> quick question, does anyone know how to change window managers?
<gridbag> zabomber, I still can't figure out how to get the 4 workspaces horizontally in a single row, like I had before the re-install.
<com64> Does anyone know if the hibernation issues have been solved in Oneiric for laptop users yet?
<com64> *fixed
<ssfdre38> i use it and it works just fine
<gridbag> woah. setting the Launcher icon size from 48 to 32 is much better.
<gnarr> hi
<hopstafarian> gridbag, here, here..
<com64> I played terraria today.
<gridbag> hopstafarian, id still like to see the whole think on the bottom like the default osx behavior, though.  I always want my windows to go to the horizontal edges.
<com64> Interesting game.
 * edbian likes all his OS stuff at the top
<subb1> hello everyone, happy holidays!!
<gridbag> hopstafarian, I'm going to try HideLauncher=Never for a while. I really cannot deal with that peek-a-boo animation every time I switch workspaces.
<gridbag> hopstafarian, Like when you are about to click a button, and this bar swoops in and makes you click something else.
<subb1> I use Ubuntu 10.04, radeon 4350 256M card, 1G ram.  I have not installed the amd proprietary driver or fglrx driver, but still able to play hd videos.  How can I know which driver my system is currently using?
<edbian> subb1, fglrx is the proprietary driver
<edbian> subb1, switch by installing the package 'fglrx' and uninstalling the package 'xorg-server-video-ati'
<edbian> subb1, I think that's the name of the second one...
<edbian> you could search it
<subb1> edbian: thats the funny part. When i install fglrx, the  hd video play is buggy and flickering !!!
<adfjsafjasafdsf> aah, so many people quit
<subb1> edbian: so i guess my system is  using just 'xorg-server-video-ati' driver for graphics ?
<szal> subb1: lspci -vv
<edbian> subb1, It's called radeon (yes run sudo lspci -k )
<szal> or that, yes
<snowy-owl> Anybody using a micro cruz tablet? interested in buying one
<szal> snowy-owl: please discuss buying decisions in one of the -offtopic channels :)
<subb1> edbian: shall i paste the result in pastebin?
<edbian> subb1, sure, or read yourself :)
<subb1> edbian: http://pastebin.com/VtuzJCHh
<subb1> edbian: I see the section 'VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies' and it says ---- Kernel driver in use: radeon
<ssfdre38> is there a apt list i can get?
<edbian> subb1, Yeah, ur using the open source radon
<edbian> radeon*
<subb1> edbian: okay. is this the driver maintained by the Ubuntu team for radeon cards?
<edbian> subb1, ummmm, I don't think it's ubuntu devs only
<greedo> I'm trying to launch eclipse in 11.10 and I keep getting a Window X error
<edbian> subb1, ask in #radeon :)
<greedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/784208/
<subb1> edbian: i am asking because,  if its not fglrx or the driver from ati site, then how do i upgrade this current driver?  ok. thanks for the radeon channel info :)
<gridbag> i can't believe evolution & thunderbird and banshee are part of the default distro, but ccsm is not. I blew thru much of this month's bandwidth today because I had to reinstall/download 247 packages over and over again.l
<edbian> subb1, that driver is 'up do date'
<greedo> also I can't seem to login to launchpad.net
<edbian> subb1, if you want fglrx (which is the same driver that's on the ati site I prom) then just install that package
<gridbag> "Disable Animations" is awesome too. The system appears much quicker without all those extra animation delays.
<greedo> I keep getting "Your page was stale."
<edbian> subb1, However, the fglrx on the site might be slightly newer (and have slightly more bugs) than the fglrx in the ubuntu repos
<aBound> gridbag, I prefer thunderbird. :P
<edbian> subb1, I prefer radeon myself
<edbian> subb1, fglrx gives better performance I think (especially when you do multi-core programming)
<gridbag> aBound, yeah, but you don't need 2, which is what you get when you install, then update.
<edbian> subb1, but radeon is more stable on linux
<aBound> gridbag, You can always remove one of them from the Ubuntu Software Center. :P
<Diranged> hey quick question.. im trying to compile a kernel module with module-assistant.. it works great on a 32bit machine, but on a 64bit machine it looks for asm/asm-offset.h (kernel headers) for a 32bit box..
<Diranged> any idea what i might be doing wrong?
<gridbag> aBound, I mean you don't need to "download" it twice. its in the .iso, but also in the list of packages needed to updated immediately.
<aBound> gridbag, Ubuntu 11.10 is more on the bleeding edge tends to be unstable at the time.
<aBound> gridbag, Could of been an update.
<gnarr> hi
<gnarr> i had ubuntu installed on this computer
<CaucusMan> Mitt Romney has experience fixing problems! When Mitt was elected Governor of Massachusetts in 2002, the state was in severe disarray, its budget was out of balance, spending was soaring, and taxpayers were being required to pay more and more in taxes for diminishing services. The state economy was in a tailspin, with businesses cutting back on investment or even closing and unemployment ticking up. Mitt made hard decisions that brought state spe
<CaucusMan> nding under control. He restructured and consolidated government programs, paring back where necessary and finding efficiencies throughout. Vote Mitt Romney 2012! http://www.mittromney.com
<FloodBot1> CaucusMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aBound> gridbag, Once 12.04 LTS is released it'll be better in given time.
<subb1> edbian: ok ... since i am a rookie, i may be wrong. I was under the impression that fglrx and driver from ati site are different.   (i )  when I type in >> apt-get install fglrx  it prompts of using 76M of space.  (ii) the driver i got from amd site is 92M size.  I had tried installing both. They give diff performance.
<gnarr> am trying to install windows7 over it (yeah yeah)
<gnarr> can't beacuse file system isn't NTSB
<gnarr> deleted the partition have unallocated space
<greedo> someone kick CaucusMan
<greedo> it's a bot
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.10 for my girlfriend. I'm having some issues with the backlight though. I'm used to Fedora and have tried the acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux fix that is usually required by it. Before I put that in any attempt to change backlight would freeze the computer, now I can change it fine from the control panel but the Fn hotkeys always set the glow to the backlight to it's lowest setting
<UbuntuNuebie>  (off). Any common ubuntu fixes I might have missed?
<gnarr> now I am looking at a grub rescue command prompt when i try to boot from the install disk
<gnarr> no idea how to proceed from here
<subb1> (i) fglrx is poor in playing hd videos   (ii)  the 92M driver when install makes available the radeon catalyst control panel ..........  So both of them are different right?
<szal> CaucusMan: apart from this being off-topic here, you gotta be kidding..
<aBound> Fook firefox keeps crashing on downloading links.
<subb1> edbian: (i) fglrx is poor in playing hd videos   (ii)  the 92M driver when install makes available the radeon catalyst control panel ..........  So both of them are different right?
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.10 for my girlfriend. I'm having some issues with the backlight though. I'm used to Fedora and have tried the acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux fix that is usually required by it. Before I put that in, any attempt to change backlight would freeze the computer, now I can change it fine from the control panel but the Fn hotkeys always set the backlight to it's lowest setting (off).All
<UbuntuNuebie> other hotkeys and acpi settings work fine. It's an intel mobile 4 VGA controller and some intel mb not sure which. Any common ubuntu fixes I might have missed?
<Infinite8> 1st timer installing an Ubuntu Server installation.  11.04 amd64 and am getting the "Error Probing SMB1"  and then black screen.  Please help.
<UbuntuNuebie> SMB is a samba share isn't it? Are you trying to load the ubuntu from an NTFS partition or something?
<UbuntuNuebie> nvm
<Infinite8> Naw, it's also states about nforce2
<Infinite8> nforce2 0000:00:0a.1 Error Probing SMB1
<rod_> hi so..
<UbuntuNuebie> infinite: is this your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 575296 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot delay - nForce error" [Medium,Triaged]
<wwb> hi
<Infinite8> I'v Googled the hell out of this issue and haven't come across a solution
<rod_> i lyke  trains!
<wwb> i can't install VMware machine
<rod_> :) U Smile!
<cristobal> Anybody knows what to do when ubuntu do not recognize the USB Thumb Drive?
<rod_> Heyio
<UbuntuNuebie> cristobal what format is the USB drive?
<wwb> what can i do for this condition
<Infinite8> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cristobal> Fat  32 and i use ubuntu 11.10
<Infinite8> ubutto help error probing smb1
<UbuntuNuebie> Is it USB 3.0 drive or 2.0?
<Infinite8> ubutto error probing smb1
<UbuntuNuebie> I know linux still has some issues with 3.0
<cristobal> 2.0 from the laptop Asus G73JH A1
<UbuntuNuebie> Haha, that's my normal laptop. I'm not sure why it wouldn't detect it. Have you tried detecting other usb drives?
<cristobal> No, but still its getting on my nervs when you have something to do and just do not work :P may be its a bug on the mount and unmount system>?
<cristobal> because we usually do not utilize he safely remove LOL ?
<subb1> any clue guys?
<rypervenche> cristobal: That could do it.
<rod_> hi.........
<Prodego> hi
<rod_> Ohhhhhhh Facebook!
<rod_> Here I Go!
<szal> what the..
<Infinite8> [  5.170271] nforce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1:  Error Probing SMB1
<rod_> *Goes On Facebook*
<em> does ubuntu come with jdk in it?
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.10 for my girlfriend. I'm having some issues with the backlight though. I'm used to Fedora and have tried the acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux fix that is usually required by it. Before I put that in, any attempt to change backlight would freeze the computer, now I can change it fine from the control panel but the Fn hotkeys always set the backlight to it's lowest setting (off).All
<UbuntuNuebie> other hotkeys and acpi settings work fine. It's an intel mobile 4 VGA controller and some intel mb not sure which. Any common ubuntu fixes I might have missed?
<szal> !java | em
<ubottu> em: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<somsip> em: no - need to add
<rod_> Bye................
<rod_> Jk......(Just Kiddin')
<cristobal> ryperenche how to reset it or something ?
<szal> rod_: stop the off-topic spam please
<rod_> .......Ubuntu
<rod_> Gunna Go Now.......
<rod_> Bye ......Ubuntu......
<UbuntuNuebie> cristobal: get gparted and reformat the drive. If it's got too many corrupt sectors from being pulled out while data's being written it might be garbage though.
<rod_> ImAA Leavinnnnnnnn
<mohamedtouj> mohamedtouj
<szal> rod_: try /quit
<rod_> KayKay
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.10 for my girlfriend. I'm having some issues with the backlight though. I'm used to Fedora and have tried the acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux fix that is usually required by it. Before I put that in, any attempt to change backlight would freeze the computer, now I can change it fine from the control panel but the Fn hotkeys always set the backlight to it's lowest setting (off).All
<UbuntuNuebie> other hotkeys and acpi settings work fine. It's an intel mobile 4 VGA controller and some intel mb not sure which. Any common ubuntu fixes I might have missed?
<mohamedtouj> how can i change the wallpaper at Lubuntu
<szal> !repeat | UbuntuNuebie
<ubottu> UbuntuNuebie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cristobal> :( i must try with windows first then i have lots of pictures from family history here still do you know how i can possibly put the lilo or grub to open when windows start ? i cant acess it since install ubuntu on my seccond hdd on this G73jh laptop
<multipass|2> what is the last official gnome2 release? was it 10.10?
<cristobal> 11.10
<trism> multipass|2: 11.04 had gnome 2 as well, 11.10 was the first with gnome 3
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm sorry. I'm trying to keep at least 5 minutes between my repeats. I already spent 3 hours checking the documentation, google, and the forums. I considered making a forum post but just wanted to see if anyone had some common solutions I might have missed first.
<UbuntuNuebie> Cristobal: hit del when you boot to access your bios menu, then go to the boot options and set your other HDD first temporarily.
<multipass|2> so if i get 11.04, and use ubuntu classic, it will work correct as 11.04 did? or does unity break some things
<cristobal> did not work i need to try to set the boot partition for windows
<szal> !classic | multipass|2
<ubottu> multipass|2: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<n2diy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ZekeS> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ZekeS> derp
<JohnMullins> what would you do now if everything in the system was perfectly debugged and just worked?
<JohnMullins> you know, as in case of something like a commercial extremely well debugged ubuntu, what would you do with the free time?
<YNkciyzSF> and a happy new year
<aromu> writing a productive code, i suppose
<UbuntuNuebie> cristobal: enter the following in the grub prompt (replace hdx,x with your windows hard drive partition):root(hd0,0)
<UbuntuNuebie> makeactive
<UbuntuNuebie> chainloader + 1
<UbuntuNuebie> boot
<UbuntuNuebie> oops. Sent it before it was finished
<szal> "+1", not "+ 1"
<UbuntuNuebie> sure you can figure it out
<JohnMullins> aromu, interesting, there is only one person who can see any benefit whatsoever :)
<n2diy> I just upgraded from Xubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.10 here on my test box. My main box is still running Xubuntu 10.10 until I get the bugs worked out here. The first thing I did was install gnome-shell, as I didn't care for unitty.
<cristobal> also had try that :P the thing is i think the MBR is bad any other way to tell grub go to this /windows part?
<n2diy> And I only have two menus in my panel, Apps. and Places, should there be a System menu too?
<UbuntuNuebie> cristobal: if the windows loader is missing you cannot load windows
<cristobal> so... i get it i screw it up (@_@) wa.... i go crazy
<cristobal> how to do unmount for the usb thumb drive?
<cristobal> to see if the operation is stuck on the system ?
<cristobal> unmount  balblabal?
<n2diy> cristobal: umount /dev/XXXX, where XXXX is your usb drive.
<cristobal> if is not recognized ?
<cristobal> i just want to do a clear
<tucemiux_l> how do you delete a printer? or how do you login as admin to cups?
<n2diy> cristobal: what doesn't recognize it?
<UbuntuNuebie> cristobal: go to terminal, type mount. Look for your drive. If it is not mounted you do not need to unmount
<UbuntuNuebie> It would mount as /media/USBNAME on /dev/sdx where x is 1-9
<UbuntuNuebie> Usually the last option for usb
<cristobal> :S
<UbuntuNuebie> Did you find it?
<cristobal> it just recognized now ubuntu its on its period today hahaha
<cristobal> thanks for the help anyway
<cristobal> :)
<cristobal> appreciated
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.10 for my girlfriend. I'm having some issues with the backlight though. I'm used to Fedora and have tried the acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux fix that is usually required by it. Before I put that in, any attempt to change backlight would freeze the computer, now I can change it fine from the control panel but the Fn hotkeys always set the backlight to it's lowest setting (off).All
<UbuntuNuebie> other hotkeys and acpi settings work fine. It's an intel mobile 4 VGA controller and some intel mb not sure which. Any common ubuntu fixes I might have missed?
<aBound> Hey does anybody know if gnome-shell is stable enough compared to unity?
<UbuntuNuebie> I know gnome-shell is really stable on fedora, I'm not sure about ubuntu as I havn't tried it.
<UbuntuNuebie> I honestly prefer it.
<Charybdis> I tried, but I just couldn't use Gnome Shell.
<aBound> Seeing as unity is unstable at the moment figures if it'll make 11.10 stable enough as a gui.
<Charybdis> I'm not talking smack about it, but until they work out some more kinks, I'll stay with XFCE.
<felipe_Brz> my pc is heating up a little more strongly than usual... could it be because I have many instances of chrome open, each with many tabs open?
<aBound> Amazes I switch to 10.04 and Firefox 9.0.1 constantly crashes on download links and I use 11.10 and unity goes crazy.
<blocky> of the two new ones, I prefer gnome-shell
<motocoder> Hello all
<UbuntuNuebie> felipe more cpu usage = more heat
<motocoder> felipe_Brz: Check if you have any Flash running in any of those chrome windows
<motocoder> Flash is a big fat pig that consumes CPU like crazy
<motocoder> I just installed Ubuntu server to replace Windows Home Server on a machine at home - I'd like to use some sort of web-based administration to simplify things
<aBound> motocoder, Agreed.
<motocoder> I got around to looking into Webmin, and saw that it wasn't recommended for Ubuntu
<aBound> About to reinstall 11.10 and try to replace it with gnome-shell.
<UbuntuNuebie> motocoder: why not use ssh?
<motocoder> I have used SSH to do some basic set up (like DNS, DHCP server, and DDNS)
<n2diy> I installed synaptic with apt-get, but it won't work, here is the error message: (synaptic:1984): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<n2diy> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<n2diy>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<motocoder> But It hink webmin or something like it is vastly simpler
<motocoder> Anyway, is ebox worth it?
<blocky> anyone able to help me troubleshoot my ethernet card on 11.10, dmesg is showing link up, link down over and over
<felipe_Brz> damn compiz is taking 100% on 3 of my processors
<motocoder> blocky: Sure you don't have a bad network cable?
<UbuntuNuebie> moto: ebox as in the dna sequencer, or ebox as in zentyal?
<motocoder> ebox as in zentyal
<UbuntuNuebie> not a clue, sorry.
<aBound> Isn't ebox a framework for web servers?
<UbuntuNuebie> yeah
<motocoder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<blocky> motocoder, no, that's definitely possible
<UbuntuNuebie> it's also the name of a dna sequencer, and the framework's been renamed to zentyal
<Octane> if im trying to open a shared win7 drive on unity do i have to install smb server?
<motocoder> Octane: Should be able to open windows shares with just the smb mount stuff - not the whole samba server
<UbuntuNuebie> Octane: Short answer yes. Long answer: there are some other methods but they're not worth the effort.
<Octane> motocoder thanks mate
<motocoder> Maybe i should have gone with another distro? I have been in Windows land for so many years...
<Octane> okay u two just contridctedeach other lol
<UbuntuNuebie> Samba client, not samba server.
<motocoder> Right, Samba client
<Octane> righto
<motocoder> But not the server
<Octane> cheers
<UbuntuNuebie> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu 11.10 for my girlfriend. I'm having some issues with the backlight though. I'm used to Fedora and have tried the acpi_backlight=vendor and acpi_osi=Linux fix that is usually required by it. Before I put that in, any attempt to change backlight would freeze the computer, now I can change it fine from the control panel but the Fn hotkeys always set the backlight to it's lowest setting (off).All
<UbuntuNuebie> other hotkeys and acpi settings work fine. It's an intel mobile 4 VGA controller and some intel mb not sure which. Any common ubuntu fixes I might have missed?
<aBound> I'ma go crazy and install 12.04 Alpha 1.
<felipe_Brz> motocoder: it was compiz that was sucking my cpu... 100% on 3 processors...
<felipe_Brz> no idea why
<motocoder> Glad you figured it out, felipe_Brz
<motocoder> Anyway - I appreciate if anyone familiar with web-based admin tools can make a recommendation
<motocoder> the server will be used for DHCP, DNS, Samba file sharing, Greyhole, and DLNA server
<gridbag> what's the way to get the borders on windows more pixels wide, so they are easier to drag?
<hopstafarian> wCHRROME
<Xeon3D> gridbag you have to edit some theme file ...
<ralbert> anyone in here using aircrack with oneiric?
<aBound> ralbert, Cracking WEPs? :P ha
<n2diy_> I installed synaptic with apt-get, and it is throwing me this error when I start it:  (synaptic:1984): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<n2diy_>  terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<n2diy_>    what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Diranged> anyone know whats going on with this module compile? http://pastie.org/3077840
<aBound> n2diy_, Have you tried this command yet? sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<n2diy_> aBound, no, haven't tried that, let me give it a go.
<aBound> kk
<n2diy_> aBound,  tried that, some error, but I can't updatedb either, maybe I should restart?
<JackyAlcine> ping EvilResistance
<n2diy_> some/same
<aBound> n2diy_, You can try restarting.
<geoffmcc> n2diy_: its just a warning. shouldnt be causing you issues
<Infinite8> [  5.170271] nforce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1:  Error Probing SMB1
<n2diy_> geoffmcc, synaptic crashes on that error!
<Infinite8> Any solution?
<n2diy_> let me restart, brb
<pooky> In evolution, how canI change the hilight color of mispelled words?
<Raliegh> How would I go about properly adding this "SVN repository" into Ubuntu 11.04 for easy downloading of files? http://svn.oddsock.org/public/trunk
<pooky> that really depends on your needs. I create a folder called projects and then do my check outs there
<pooky> the command is svn co. You should read the manual, it'll give you lots more options
<cvam> when I have installed grub after windows wiped out, the grub menu resolution is very small. font sizes are small so that samsung monitor prompts that it is not optimal resolution. How to restore default font size
<Raliegh> Basically I just want to easily download the streamtranscoder3 files onto my Ubuntu system.
<Raliegh> I'm not a huge fan of downloading file by file, haha.
<geoffmcc> pooky: what version of evolution?
<aBound> Raliegh, I know what you mean especially compiling files. :P
<pooky> geoffmcc, 3.2.1
<pooky> Raliegh, Then just make a folder called "work" or something and do the co and compile there.
<Stepnjump> My CPU is running at 90% just for having 20 webpages open in Opera. I think I have 2 GB of RAM. Why is my computer running so hot? Could it be just because I don't have a swap partition?
<geoffmcc> pooky: found a bug report. skimmed threw it, looks like there is a patch, but maybe also depending on ubuntu version. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/829351
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 829351 in evolution (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Misspelled words are highlighted in yellow instead of red" [Low,Fix committed]
<Raliegh> pooky, yes.. But how do I DOWNLOAD those files? I know how to make a folder, and I know how to compile.
<pooky> geoffmcc, ah, didn't realize it was a bug, thought it was just a preference.
<pooky> Raliegh, svn co (repo url)
<Stepnjump> Nevermind that... I think I do have one swap partition in the end
<Stepnjump> but the computer is running hot hot hot
<geoffmcc> pooky: are you saying you cant find the place to do it, or no matter if you choose red it still shows yellow?
<Raliegh> svn command not found, and "apt-get install svn" didn't pull anything up. Am I missing something here?
<aBound> Stepnjump, Has the computer's fan been cleaned out lately?
<pooky> I don't know how to change it to red, yellow or anything else. Seems like some gtk3 themes cause it to change yellow.
<dfeuer> Heeeeeya.    Why does it take 30 seconds for my laptop to resume from hibernate?
<pooky> Thought it would just be a color picker hidden away somewhere :P
<pooky> Raliegh, I believe you have to install subversion
<multipass> is the 10.04 lts the best bet if i dont want to use unity?
<aBound> multipass, You can always use 11.10 and use gnome-shell instead. But at the moment 10.04 lts seems more stable than 11.10.
<multipass> ok
<pooky> geoffmcc, I didn't even realize yellow was what it was till you pointed it out :P thanks for the link.
<geoffmcc> pooky: well check out that link, if it applys to you there is a patch.
<pooky> Yes, thanks
<Stepnjump> no aBound but the CPU used to run very low in CPU % and now it runs always 90% constant...
<Octane> whats the name of the social dock plugin
<geoffmcc> pooky: no prob, sounds like your problem. hope it helps
<multipass> is there any reason to get 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit computer?
<aBound> multipass, But I noticed if you intend to use Firefox 9.0.1 on 10.04 it is kinda buggy.
<Stepnjump> Could it be malware?
<Octane> that gives you access to empathy
<Octane> and pidgin
<Octane> and gwibbger
<zabomber> how do you view all 4 windows in unity?
<zabomber> *workspaces?
<Stepnjump> abound my Opera is running 50+ % right now and all pages are static!
<aBound> Stepnjump, More tabs = More ram usage you can always open a terminal and type: top. Or check the gnome-system-monitor to see what's consuming CPU usage.
<mebigfatguy1> zabomber: ctrl-alt right arrow for one
<Stepnjump> abound, mostly Opera
<zabomber> mebigfatguy1: and to view all 4 same time? i forgot the shortcut
<multipass> aBound: do you mean the actual firefox ppa? or the one that ubuntu provides?
<zabomber> 11.10 you can drag applicaitons across worspaces
<multipass> aBound: just wondering, how what is buggy in it
<aBound> multipass, When you click a download link it crashes.
<aBound> Some other crashes to on other links.
<multipass> o weird
<Stepnjump> yeah top is good aBound, thanks
<aBound> Stepnjump, No problem if you intend to have multiple tabs open it intends to consume more RAM and there's a chance it can get hotter if you're running flash clips.
<qhoore> #ubuntu-id
<aBound> Stepnjump, Also if the computer's fans are clogged with dust the temperature rises for the CPU because there's not enough airflow for it to work efficiently.
<Stepnjump> abound well that's the thing, there's no flash clips... it's weird. Would it help a lot abound if I were to put the swap partition on a separate hard drive (ex sdb1?)
<Stepnjump> yeah I think it does need a cleanup abound. You are right...
<Stepnjump> I need to buy a can abound
<aBound> Stepnjump, I doubt having a swap would fix the issue as a swap partition partially uses the hdd as virtual RAM.
<tripelb> how do I make transmission my default torrent client again. microtottent took it over. It has te question in prefs and trams does not.
<tripelb> ubuntu is almost downloaded. my disk had one error... so it would not boot... i/o errors. -- it worked a couple of weeks ago. how can that be?
<Octane> that sucks
<Octane> u try running chkdsk or something
<rtaycher> Hi, my left click seems to break after using it for a while and I need to restart the XServer,(on a thinkpad T510) the amount of time it takes to stop working varies, pluggin in a usb mice and the usb mice can't left click either, any suggestions or pointers to threads with similar problems?
<Stepnjump> abound, also another weird thing started happening a while back.. When I test my internet speed at speedtest.net, my internet speed is very slow. When I connect a different computer on the connection (same router) everything works fine. It's pretty weird
<Stepnjump> abound how would I know if I had malware
<aBound> Disconnected
<rtaycher> mouse problem on kubuntu 11.10
<blocky> okay I'm pretty sure the network cable is okay, at least it works on my other computer
<blocky> how can I troubleshoot the ethernet connection going up and down constantly
<aBound> rtaycher, What's the mouse doing not interactive when you move it?
<nvz> blocky: dmesg should give some further information for starters
<aBound> nvz, blocky left.
<Stepnjump> My internet is running ok on a windoze computer but on ubuntu, it's very slow. Why?
<nvz> aBound: gee, I wonder why.. heh
<aBound> hehe
<Octane> stephenh what slow exactly
<nvz> Stepnjump: your windoze computer is stealing all your bandwidth?
<Stepnjump> no it's off
<Stepnjump> everything is off
<nvz> well then you need to elaborate
<Stepnjump> I think it's ok now nvz, I was running out of disk space.. I just tested and everything is ok now
<Stepnjump> thanks
<aBound> Stepnjump, Abusing that hdd? hehe
<nvz> yeah running low on disk space will do that to ya
<QaqeMJCNu> =D
<nvz> I often tweak my reserves to manage that as I frequently run out of disk space
<aBound> 80GB ssd here.
<rtaycher> aBound: what do you mean not interative? It still moves, right clicking still works(right clicking used to stop working a bit of time after left clicking but I haven't seen that recently)
<nvz> I tend to move various forms of entertainment around on and off of my netbook.. when I get tired of things or already watched em, I delete or relocate and get other stuff
 * nvz has a 160gb in the ol netbook but currently about 60gb is tv, and probably at least 10gb is PSX isos, and who knows what else I've forgotten about
<aBound> rtaycher, I think it's a bug in 11.10 given when I used the mouse it would just freeze for 10 seconds and wouldn't react when I moved the mouse
<rtaycher> also the mouse tends to drift a bit but I dont know if its a seperate problem
<gravitaslexx> good day
<rtaycher> aBound: no it moves fine clicking just stops working till I restart X
<nvz> rtaycher: my thoughts on the subject would be both checking the device itself i.e. catting the device and see if its producing output when you're not touching it, and also checking what kind of weird input devices are configured via your xorg.conf or xorg.log
<rtaycher> and its not just for a bit of time, once left clicking stops working it doesn't work again
<nvz> rtaycher: but as you mentioned this is a thinkpad and I know them well, it has a tracknav (two pointing devices) I know as they get old and dirty they tend to have these kinds of issues
<opticlove> my system just crashed. where should i go to look at the logs?
<rtaycher> nvz: The laptop is fairly new and clicking doesn't work on touchpad or tracknav buttons
<edbian> opticlove, /var/log/
<Octane> hows kde these days?
<rtaycher> nvz: /dev/input/mouse0 is silent but /dev/input/mouse1 gives 2800 ff28 00ff in hex over and over
<rumpe1> opticlove, or gnome-system-log (if you use gnome and want some "buttons")
<edbian> opticlove, there is a tonne of stuff in there.  Of course, occasinally the system crashes.  This is Ubuntu not RHES
<test> hello
<edbian> Octane, Anyone who dares to answer that question invites a flame ware
<edbian> test, hi
<M4dm4x> Can anyone here help. Ive been trying to create a bootable sdcard partition on my n900 (linux smart-phone) but the partition keeps going to a read only file. I'm trying to install NITDroid with this guide ---->@@http://nitdroid.com/index.php?title=N900-install  <---- but it's not working, I hane tried # nitdroid and # nitdroid-help.. no answer.
<test> hi edbian howz it goin
<Flannel> Octane: KDE is doing just fine.  It's settled down since the converstion to 4.0.
<Octane> edbian lol i mean i used to run kubuntu back in the day
<Flannel> M4dm4x: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, that's nowhere near on topic here.
<Octane> but i went with ubuntu gnome since i just reinstalled for the first time in like 6 years
<Octane> but im wondering if it's moving along
<M4dm4x> Flannel : thanx..!
<edbian> Octane, In my opinion, KDE has changed a lot in the past 2 or 3 years.  I think they are doing something interesting but I think it is resource hungry and I do not personally like it
<Flannel> Octane: You may want to ask in #kubuntu, that channel would be more familiar with KDE than this one.
<edbian> Octane, KDE has changed a LOT in 6 years
<Octane> edbian Flannel thanks mates
<edbian> Octane, sure
<Octane> Flannel edbian  http://kde.org/screenshots/ a nice journey thru time :)
<johnkuan> hi there. trying to get my wireless usb (dwa-125) to work. been through all the forums. ran a whole stack of terminal commands. but still nothing, could anyone help me out please?
<edbian> Octane, haha, thanks
<edbian> johnkuan, sure...
<edbian> johnkuan, what is your device listed as in lsusb ?
<edbian> johnkuan, but this might take some time! :)
<SachinDey> where to download ubuntu netbook
<johnkuan> lol thank you edbian!
<johnkuan> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 07d1:3c0d D-Link System DWA-125 Wireless N 150 Adapter(rev.A1) [Ralink RT2870]
<edbian> johnkuan, sudo iwlist scan    does what?  (it should list wifi networks)
<SachinDey> where to download ubuntu netbook?
<johnkuan> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<johnkuan> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<johnkuan> tun0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<johnkuan> T_T
<edbian> johnkuan, there is no wlan0 so we don't have a driver working for this device
<edbian> johnkuan, found this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<johnkuan> ah cool!
<johnkuan> ok I follow this and come back with results :)
<edbian> johnkuan, ok,
<edbian> johnkuan, I"m not sure it works.  Let me know if you get stuck
<johnkuan> thank you :)
<Raliegh> I'm trying to install liquidsoap on my Ubuntu machine but I'm getting 4 dependancy errors that ARE NOT FIXED WITH APTITUDE. What do?
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/GdN9WfQY
<nothreat33> Havn't used ubuntu in a couple years, last time i really used it i went for 32-bit because the support was better. How's 64 bit now?
<Warp4> Raliegh, have you tried http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<Warp4> if you search for what is required, I am sure you will find the .debs that you need to download and install
<Raliegh> Warp4 I don't know how I try a link.
<Raliegh> And ooh.
<troulouliou> hi i m installing ubuntu on several (dell poweredge R200) server , i would like the halt command to turn off the server instead of Systel halted message
<troulouliou> is it possible ?
<edbian> nothreat33, it's good now
<Warp4> Raliegh, for starters:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libao2&searchon=all&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Warp4> for libao2
<nvz> rtaycher: sounds like as I thought, something is wonky with the device itself.. either the connection is bad or its dirty..etc.. I frequently had problems with my trackpoint doing the moving to the side thing until I cleaned it real good and put a new rubber tip on it. never had the clicking issue though
<nothreat33> sweet thanks edbian, tryed looking online but a lot of the articles were dated
<edbian> nothreat33, yes
<Warp4> will so you a couple of libao packages
<Raliegh> Warp4 how do I add that into my sources.list? I mean... What's the line?
<Warp4> Raliegh, you dont
<edbian> troulouliou, I think if you put something in /usr/local/bin   named halt it will preside over the /bin/halt
<edbian> or wherever halt is
<Warp4> you just go to the website, search for what you need, download the .deb you need and run 'dpkg -i' on the deb file
<troulouliou> edbian, will try with alias too against shutdown
<troulouliou> thanks
<edbian> troulouliou, alias might work
<Raliegh> Warp4 I don't see libao2 on that link.
<Warp4> Raliegh, grab libao-common
<Warp4> Raliegh, you will have to search the site to get the rest of what you need
<Warp4> the site is not that hard to use
<Raliegh> libao-common is already the newest version.
<Raliegh> Still getting the dependancy error.
<Warp4> ok all i can say is use that site to grab anything you think you may need to  fix that
<Warp4> the site is not that hard to use
<Raliegh> But I just did and it didn't fix anything...
<Warp4> there may be other libao-* files you need as well.  there are others there. you just have to be diligent and look
<Raliegh> But I'm still getting that libao2 error after installing the dev package.
<almoxarife> Warp4: you a ubuntu user?
<Warp4> almoxarife, yes, server and desktop
<Warp4> i wouldnt be in the channel if i weren't
<rtaycher> nvz: thanks for the help. I hope I can figure out the clicking issues
<nvz> rtaycher: I'd move on to physical troubleshooting.. I'm a certified tech but its not really rocket science even if you aren't. Thinkpads have clearly marked screw holes on the bottom for which ones take off the keyboard to get in there and check the connections and for the most part those keyboards can be washed in the sink.. heh just gotta dry well before reconnecting
<nvz> rtaycher: often the ram sits right below the tracknav and that heat could've done damage as well.. depends on how old it is and how well taken care of
<vipinb> Is there anyway in syslog to block a log from a particular application??
<Raliegh> Warp4, just went and installed all the "dev" packages for all of those dependencies... And I'm still getting the exact same output.
<almoxarife> Raliegh: what version of ubuntu?
<Raliegh> 11.04
<almoxarife> Raliegh: you added a ppa for liquidsoap?
<Raliegh> ppa?
<edbian> vipinb, interesting...
<edbian> vipinb, don't run that app?
<vipinb> edbian: I'm running pulseaudio and it required for me to work my 5+1 speaker.. And it is making my syslog flood
<Raliegh> almoxarife PPA? What's that? I'm just trying "apt-get install liquidsoap", being met with 4 dependancy errors that aren't fixed when I install those dependencies.
<dfeuer> To answer my own question: switching to uswsusp brought my resume-from-hibernate time down to a very reasonable 15-20 seconds.
<edbian> vipinb, looks like the syslog user can write to that file (/var/log/syslog)
<edbian> vipinb, You could stop everything from writing to that file by changing the owner
<n2diy> I switched from Unity to Gnome, and now I can't find Ubuntuone in my menus?
<edbian> vipinb, You could somehow make alsa run as some other user...
<edbian> vipinb, I'm googling
<Raliegh> How would I check a version of a package? Like libao2?
<Warp4> Raliegh, I use 'dpkg -l | grep <packagename>'
<n2diy> Raliegh, list it with ls? If you don't know where it is try find or locate.
<vipinb> edbian: Thanks.. Please give me some link if you are finding any other alternative also...
<Raliegh> Weird, libao2 isn't showing even after installing the dev package for it...
<edbian> vipinb, I'm finding nothing
<Raliegh> Eugh this is annoying
<edbian> vipinb, what are the entries it is flooding with?  Maybe you can make it shut up at the source, rather than having it not log
<Raliegh> Warp64 On that site how do I know whether to download the amd64 or 1386?
<Warp4> Raliegh, -dev packages are for develpment
<edbian> Raliegh, do you have 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Raliegh> 32 edbian
<n2diy> !Ubuntuone
<Nicolus> whats the best SVN for linux
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<edbian> Raliegh, then get i386
<Warp4> Raliegh, then the i386
<edbian> Raliegh, amd64 if for 64 bit soft/hard ware
<n2diy> #ubuntuone
<vipinb> edbian:  ALSA woke us up to
<vipinb> write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most
<vipinb> likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the PulseAudio
<vipinb> developers.
<edbian> n2diy, it's /join
<almoxarife> Raliegh: according to 'synaptic' ( something a bit more useful than cli) on my 11.04 liquidsoap depends on libao4, yet your pastebin says nothing about it, you on 11.04?
<edbian> vipinb, mmmm
<n2diy> edbian, yes, of course, thanks!
<edbian> vipinb, I'm sorry I don't know! :(
<edbian> n2diy, :)
<edbian> almoxarife, perhaps he already has libao4 installed?
<almoxarife> edbian: perhaps, why would he need libao2 then, see the link to his pastebin
<edbian> almoxarife, are you on 11.10 and he's on 10.04 ?
<Raliegh> Okay straight up. $2 for anyone that can help me fix these 4 dependency errors.
<Raliegh> I'm on 11.04
<edbian> Raliegh, can you re-link your pastebin ?
<almoxarife> edbian: I am looking at the 11.04, I also have 11.10
<edbian> Raliegh, with the packages we can't install?
<edbian> almoxarife, mmm
<edbian> for the record I'm on 11.10 right now as well
<Raliegh> Yes just a second. And edbian, as bad as it is I'm down for giving temp access.
<edbian> Raliegh, hopefully won't be necessary
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/HKJZ1Z3X
 * edbian reads
<almoxarife> edbian: my xbmc dedicated box is on 11.04
<n2diy> I switched from Unity to Gnome, and now I can't find Ubuntuone in my menus?
<edbian> Raliegh, where did you get liquidsoap from?  the version in the repos does not depend on libao2
<edbian> Raliegh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/liquidsoap
<Raliegh> I'm trying apt-get install liquidsoap
<Raliegh> Hell if I know what repo it's trying to use.
<n2diy> !Ubuntuone
<Raliegh> edbian highlight because I forgot. :P
<n2diy> !Ubuntuone
<n2diy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n2diy> !Ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Raliegh> Why do you keep doing that n2diy?
<almoxarife> Raliegh: do you just have an aversion to a gui for installing apps? you might consider doing the apt-get thing and install 'synaptic' , might as well see all that stuff you can't see on a terminal
<n2diy> Raliegh, so I can get a response from the bot, it ignored me twice.
<Raliegh> almoxarife I sure do, it's called unecessary space/RAM useage
<Raliegh> My server isn't exactly a powerhouse, haha.
<almoxarife> Raliegh: got it, server or desktop?
<Raliegh> Server. :/
<Raliegh> edbian Still going to help me monsieur?
<purus> how to install dhcp server ubuntu 11.04
<purus> how to install dhcp server ubuntu 11.04 any one help
<blackshirt> purus : install dhcp3-server
<purus> how to  install dhcp3-server?
<blackshirt> purus : $sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<blackshirt> purus : or $sudo apt-get install isc-dhcp-server
<jen> how do I install saipaint from the terminal?
<jen> anyone?
<blackshirt> jen: what is saipaint ?
<jen> its something for graphic art
<almoxarife> purus: what version?
<blackshirt> jen: is there on repository ?
<jen> Im a noob what does that mean
<blackshirt> jen: what the link to download ?
<clear`> jen:
<clear`> OS:
<clear`> Win98/2000/XP/Vista/7
<clear`> http://painttool-sai.en.softonic.com/
<clear`> unless that is not it?
<happy21> how can i use the file: "rute.html.tar.bz2" ('htm' is coming in the name, so confusing)
<somsip> happy21:
<happy21> yes
<purus> 11.04
<somsip> happy21: tar xjf {filename}
<jen> i have it downloaded
<happy21> like: tar xjf rute.html.tar.bz2
<somsip> happy21: that's the starting point, yes
<clear`> jen: then install it with wine
<happy21> ok
<happy21> but there was no hyphen
<jen> I know this sounds dumb but how do I do that? with winetricks?
<happy21> i saw that with many commands but confusing
<clear`> well do you have wine installed?
<almoxarife> jen: don't you have to pay for the software?
<Koketso-Mabuse> Just connected via Galaxy to my favourite group yipee
<jen> no
<Koketso-Mabuse> How can I be of help
<clear`> jen: is there something special with that program? i recommend gimp
<blackshirt> jen: no package saipaint on ubuntu repository
<almoxarife> blackshirt: its win software only
<niteria> i think latest update broke my imagick
<niteria> php-imagick
<jen> what is the repository?
<Koketso-Mabuse> You can get the pachage from any ditro and convert it for ubuntu Jen
<niteria> it was working correctly and now 'has no delegate for png'
<blackshirt> almoxarife: ohhh... maybe better run it on windows :D
<jen> okay so Im sitting here on this chat...and I dont know what a repository is, the ubuntu software center? whats the command in the terminal then?
<WTF> HEY, WHY WAS I KICKED OFF OF #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC?
<WTF> I wasn't given any reason.
<Flannel>  /ar WTF
<blackshirt> jen: ubuntu place all packages software available for download on a placed called repository
<clear`> jen: the software you want to install is for windows, if you want to install it your need to use wine
<jen> I have winetricks
<Saddam> algum br aí?
<jen> I dont see anything called repository on my dash
<almoxarife> jen: software center should have 'wine', you would need wine to install your app(the win one), the installing would be as easy as clicking on the d/l, assuming wine is configured
<Saddam> algum brasileiro por aí?
<jen> not sure if wine is configured
<Flannel> !br | Saddam
<ubottu> Saddam: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<niteria> is there like a history of updates?
<yabai_> obrigado!
<niteria> that I did
<almoxarife> jen: configuring wine is as simple as clicking on 'configure wine' , accept the defaults for now
<Saddam> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jen> okay i think it already is
<almoxarife> jen: assuming you have the traditional web browser on ubuntu the d/l is in 'Downloads'
<jen> yes
<almoxarife> jen: use the file browser to get to Download, find the app, click/double-click on the app, wine should take over
<ubuntu> #android
<jen> it brings me to archive manager
<almoxarife> jen: close it, right-click on the app, open-with 'wine.......???' forget the whole line
<jen> the downloaded one?
<almoxarife> jen:yes
<jen> it doesnt say open with wine :(
<blackshirt> jen: maybe better use linux similar tool
<almoxarife> jen: right click on the file
<jen> but but but I want sai
<jen> I did right click
<almoxarife> jen: when you do, do you see options? one of those 'properties'?
<jen> no I do not
<jen> Im using firefox
<almoxarife> jen: this may be just a lesson on wine, cause once wine takes over the output if not what you expect I can't help you with
<jen> okay thats okay
<almoxarife> jen: when I say 'file browser' I mean the file look at thingy that comes with ubuntu, not within a webbrowser
<jen> yeah
<almoxarife> jen: yeah? meaning you found 'nautilus' <that's what its called, the file-browser
<almoxarife> jen: I am assuming you are on a gnome/unity box, yes?
<jen> strange now it wont let me install it
<jen> says I need administrative somthing
<almoxarife> jen: install what?
<jen> sai paint
<almoxarife> jen: so you got wine to go into the install process?
<jen> I have it in dash but now it wants me to logon as admin and I AM admin of my computer of course
<jen> yes wine got that icon on dash
<jen> it didnt really install
<almoxarife> jen: thanks for sharing, and you are now on your own, wine is not perfect, and your windows software I have no clue about
<jen> Im going to try something different but you did teach me something, thank you very much
<almoxarife> jen: really, use gimp! I hear it's the best
<jen> I use mypaint mostly
<almoxarife> jen: the win thing you got is crap ware in comparison
<jen> awww but but it has fur brushes I want
 * almoxarife don't paint, too messy
<jen> XD
<almoxarife> jen: I am thinking gimp has 'fur' brushes too, all the animal skin ones
<jen> okay I will work with gimp more :) I just never know how to adjust my size on it
<jen> the size of my drawing
<almoxarife> jen: that's why you need to spend time in #gimp, rather than here
<jen> oh okay :)
<jen> thankies!
<aBound> I think Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is going to be the best Ubuntu ever. lol
<gridbag> gimp is a disaster.
<lalagirl> HI EVERYONE
<aBound> lalagirl, Hey there.
<lalagirl> Okay, now whenever I enable DMZ or something, it seems like I can't open up any websites.
<totem> aBound, NO, linuxmint is the best :D
<lalagirl> ...
<dominik> m...
<lalagirl> It doesn't matter what is better.
<dominik> kk
<dominik> jjáű
<lalagirl> Now, whenever I enable DMZ or whatever, I can't open up a website… What's wrong?
<dominik> jjlli
<totem> lalagirl, see www.distrowatch.com
<lalagirl> Is there something that I changed?
<aBound> totem, I don't think lalagirl is looking for another distribution. :P
<Raliegh> Ummm... What is this about?
<Raliegh> checking that calling user is not root... configure: error: configure script must not be run with root user!
<Raliegh> root@transcode:~/liquidsoap-1.0.0-full#
<goddard> why isn't the touch pad indicator standard in ubuntu can I make this suggestions some where?
<lalagirl> use sudo in front of it?
<Ben64> !root | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<devkhadka> is there any way i can give root password inline for sudo commands
<Ben64> hm
<Ben64> Raliegh: you shouldn't use root for things
<Raliegh> Look at that final line guys... I am logged in as root.
<Raliegh> Sudo gives the same error too.
<Ben64> "configure script must not be run with root user!"
<Ben64> read that again
<Raliegh> No
<Raliegh> Read
<Raliegh> It
<Raliegh> Again
<FloodBot1> Raliegh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raliegh> root@transcode:~/liquidsoap-1.0.0-full#
<lalagirl> !enter | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ben64> don't spam, and please read the error message again
<Ben64> there is a very important word you are ignoring
<Raliegh> See that line right there? See it? That "root@transcode" means I am logged in as root.
<aBound> How do you know the commands in this channel?
<Raliegh> I am ALWAYS logged in as root.
<Ben64> Raliegh: that is not good at all
<Raliegh> Yet I'm getting that error. I also tried sudo just for shits and giggles, but of course it gave me the same error.
<lalagirl> Raliegh there is a reason why you shouldn't be logged in as root
<Ben64> really, read the error message again
<dannel> That is very dangerous practice Raliegh
<ranjan> Hi all, anybody here using ubuntu desktop in any companies? or in large scale?
<almoxarife> what Raliegh never manages to say is, 'I am connected to a server, somewhere in the cloud'
<Raliegh> Guys it's a server, not a home PC. I'm not here to try and figure out ethics, I'm here to try and figure out why this won't configure.
<Ben64> and running things as root is generally a bad idea™
<Ben64> Raliegh: again, read the error message
<Raliegh> Ben64, once things are installed I change owners.
<Ben64> very bad practice
<Raliegh> And Ben... FFS... I cannot make it any clearer. I AM ROOT.
<Ben64> i know you are root
<Raliegh> Ohwait
<Raliegh> Hahaha
<totem> Raliegh, are you using backtrack?
<Ben64> read. the. error. message.
<Raliegh> It's early.
<Raliegh> Leave me alone, and feel free to slap. x.x
<Ben64> and stop running things as root
<Ben64> its dangerous as all get out
<MK`> lawl. Was wondering how long it would take.
<Raliegh> Shuddap.
<lalagirl> !language | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aBound> brb
<Raliegh> Anyways, Ben64, I only do compiling and installation as root. I never actually have programs run as root.
<Raliegh> And lala... I didn't cuss?
<Raliegh> You're a little trigger happy aren't you?
<Raliegh> I think so.
<lalagirl> !enter | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<almoxarife> Raliegh: perhaps you have over-stayed your welcome, I for one am done with you, in the kindest most sincere way
<ranjan> !help | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan, please see my private message
<Raliegh> Why? I've never shown any disrespect in this channel before, I'm just not a fan of backseat moderators with trigger fingers for things that don't even occur. But as you wish, I'll take my leave for now.
<ranjan> Raliegh, what really is your problem? i came late to the channel
<Flannel> Raliegh: You run configure as a regular user, the only thing you run as root is make install.  This is, of course, with the standard "check the package manager first" disclaimer with compiling software.
<Raliegh> Oh nothing now, I was mis-reading something. It's early, lol. Though how would I run "./configure" as a different user when it's in my root directory? I can't seem to CD there and I really don't want to move it all to my users' home directory.
<lalagirl> ranjan, can you restate your question, i don't understand it
<ranjan> lalagirl, i just would like to know any one here is supporting large scale ubuntu desktop installations
<Flannel> Raliegh: You could give that other user permission, but the quicker solution would be to move it to someone else's home directory.  (It shouldn't be in /root to begin with)
<ranjan> lalagirl, espsicially in corporate
<pnorman> Raliegh: Download the source to your home directory, cd into it, then do ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<lalagirl> ranjan i think i would support it
<Raliegh> So the best way is to simply move it to my users' home directory? Alright, easy 'nuff, just time consuming (2k+ files). Thanks guys.
<ranjan> lalagirl, so how do you do centralized user authentication ?
<Flannel> Raliegh: with mv
<dannel> raleigh, it shouldn't take long if it's on the same partition
<Ben64> it should never be root
<lalagirl> ranjan have a server
<ranjan> lalagirl, what server :)
<n2diy> I switched from Unity to Gnome, and now I can't find Ubuntuone in my menus?
<Raliegh> Lucky for me it is. When it moves do the files/directories still keep the same set permissions? That's what took forever to apply a bit ago.
<ranjan> lalagirl, do you mean an LDAP Server?
<lalagirl> ranjan uh… i think
<pnorman> lalagirl: out of interest, how many users are you supporting with your installation?
<ranjan> lalagirl, that means you havent ever been to supporting large scale desktops isnt it?
<lalagirl> pnorman my installation of my server?  only 2
<pnorman> lalagirl: Ah, I thought you said you supported a large installation
<avinashhm> Hi friends ,  i need to install libc6 .. when i do any apt-get install, it is giving "The package libc6 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." ... since apt-get is broken, can i do it via dpkg -i OR what is the best way to install libc6
<Flannel> Raliegh: yes.  Just change the owner, not the permissions (from root to your user)
<ranjan> pnorman, even i thought like that ;)
<lalagirl> ranjan i'm not quite shore… "i think i would support it"… …… i support the idea
<lalagirl> sure*
<Flannel> avinashhm: dpkg -i would be the easiest method (assuming it works, it may not).  You can download the deb file from packages.ubuntu.com (find the package, then scroll down and pick your arch)
<lalagirl> ranjan i feel stupid.. what i meant to say is that if it was an idea, i would support the idea...
<Koketso-Mabuse> Jen: install fulll wine via Synaptic.
<pnorman> ranjan: they have a medium sized install at my university department. I'm not sure what they're using for authentication
<Raliegh> Flannel - copied it all to my "Home" directory, but I'm getting "Permission denied" errors for "config.log". It didn't exist, so I assumed it couldn't create it since I'm not root, so I added a blank log file, renamed it, and set it to full permissions. Still no-go.
<avinashhm> Flannel, just in case, if dpkg -i doesn't work ; is there any other way ? or its only option ?
<pnorman> ranjan: In my case, it's a mixed install of windows, ubuntu, solaris and others
<Flannel> Raliegh: chown that folder (and recursively, everythign in it) to your user.
<ranjan> pnorman, so what is the central authentication mechanism you are using?
<pnorman> ranjan: i think it's LDAP but I'm really not sure. I don't support it, I just use it
<ranjan> pnorman, have you ever used IPA (freeipa.org)
<lalagirl> Flannel chown is a verb? lol
<n2diy> !pam
<reisio> which means chownly is an adverb
<Flannel> avinashhm: You can manually extract the files into your filesystem via a liveCD or whatnot.  This isn't pretty, but then again, getting rid of libc6 in the first place is bound to cause some grief :)
<ranjan> pnorman, as a user, does your ubuntu machines authenticate to a central server or local account?
<pnorman> ranjan: central server I believe
<ranjan> pnorman, so do you know lalagirl in person?
<pnorman> ranjan: no
<ranjan> pnorman, ok :)
<lalagirl> pnorman yes we do. we're best budies
<lalagirl> buddies
<pnorman> ranjan: I don't know lalagirl at all. :) I just SSH'ed into the server, if you knew of an easy to way to check if they're using LDAP or not I could do it
<n2diy> I installed Synaptic with ap-get, but it crashes, here is the error: darryl@nino:~$ sudo synaptic
<n2diy> [sudo] password for darryl:
<n2diy> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<n2diy>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<n2diy> darryl@nino:~$
<FloodBot1> n2diy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lalagirl> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<lalagirl> woops
<lalagirl> !paste code onto paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> lalagirl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lalagirl> ubottu: stop talking to me
<ubottu> lalagirl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raliegh> Flannel: I just ran this: "chown -R ices:ices /home/liquidsoap-1.0.0-full" , su'ed into ices, and tried ./configure but now I'm getting permission denied. I used "useradd" for ices, so it has no password or anything (not that it matters unless I'm trying to sudo which I'm not). What did I break? :P
<pnorman> hmm - they upgraded the server to 10.04 LTS
<ranjan> pnorman, ssh, how without a password :)
<pnorman> ranjan: keys in .ssh. I don't know how to do it off hand
<gulzar> is their any alternative to vlc-qt. Its heavy for a GTK+ evironment?
<reisio> gulzar: gnome-mplayer ?
<gulzar> reisio: Ok.. any other? or any vlc-gtk?
<reisio> not that I'm aware of, but you can run vlc from a terminal
<reisio> as well as mplayer
<reisio> the VLC command is cvlc
<lalagirl> Let me try this...
<lalagirl> !vlc-gtk
<gulzar> reisio: Ok..
<lalagirl> didn't work
<Raliegh> reisio, the thing that sucks about cvlc is if you press "CTRL+C" or close the terminal the script ends as well.
<reisio> gulzar: maybe Pymp
<lalagirl> !gvlc
<reisio> lalagirl: awe
<gulzar> reisio: Pymp.. never heard of.. lets try
<reisio> !euphoria
<lalagirl> http://archive.debian.net/sarge/oldlibs/vlc-gtk
<reisio> Raliegh: that's what I'd want to happen, though
<reisio> unless I used screen
<reisio> or daemonized it
<n2diy> What's the command to run Ubuntuone from the CLI?
<gulzar> reisio: its a python based mp3 convertor .. I will go for commandline
<reisio> I assume VLC can be daemonized, mplayer can (see -input/-slave)
<Raliegh> reisio, then cvlc is perfect for you. :) And yeah there is an option to pass that uses normal "vlc" and has terminal usage.
<reisio> gulzar: no it's a general mplayer frontend, including playback
<reisio> gulzar: I assume it uses GTK+
<reisio> gulzar: yes it does
<gulzar> reisio: Actually I want to get rid of qt apps to make my sys more faster.. but VLC is one app I can'nt live without..
<reisio> MPlayer and VLC are basically equivalent
<reisio> I actually favor mplayer, but for most people they do all the same things
<lalagirl> !u1sdtool | n2diy
<reisio> anyways, pymp is a GTK+ frontend for mplayer
<reisio> there's one for Xfce, too...
<lalagirl> n2diy does this help? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/u1sdtool.1.html
<gulzar> reisio: Ok.. I will search for some CLI media plaer
<lalagirl> n2diy I"m no expoert
<lalagirl> n2diy I'm no expert
<reisio> xfmedia http://spurint.org/projects/xfmedia/
<reisio> the GTK+ frontend for VLC is just so poorly maintained, IIRC
<lalagirl> !google | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl, please see my private message
<reisio> if you can get a build of mplayer with the GTK+-1 frontend included, you can theme it to look like ordinary GTK+2
<n2diy> lalagirl, thanks, I'm using that on Xubuntu, on my other box. I upgraded this box to Ubuntu 11.10 so I could use the GUI, but Ubuntuone isn't in my menus, thanks.
<gulzar> reisio: is mplayer support as good as VLC?
<reisio> gulzar: I would argue it's better
<reisio> to most they would appear to have the same support
<reisio> looks like Ubuntu dumped the GTK+-1 frontend like most everyone else
<lalagirl> n2diy sudo ubuntuone-launch
<gulzar> reisio: Thank You
<reisio> daemonization wrapper from a ##linux regular over here: https://github.com/trapd00r/rmcd
<reisio> if you're interested
<Raliegh> Anyone care to help me with this? I copied some files from "root" to "home" to allow a user to use them. I used this command to recursively chown to my user, but now I'm getting 'permission denied'. "chown -R ices:ices /home/liquidsoap-1.0.0-full"
<lalagirl> n2diy does that work?
<n2diy> lalagirl, I don't know, I ran it, and the box is still "cooking".
<reisio> Raliegh: if you ls -al /home/, does it say 'ices:ices' ?
<lalagirl> n2diy cooking hahahahah that's funny...
<Raliegh> reisio, for that folder yes it does.
<lalagirl> n2diy sudo u1sdtool -q; sudo killall ubuntuone-login; sudo u1sdtool -c
<reisio> Raliegh: what's the command giving you permission denied?
<n2diy> lalagirl, still waiting. no error message, no prompt... no prompt, I'll have to open another terminal.
<Raliegh> ./configure
<reisio> Raliegh: in what dir?
<Raliegh> I "su ices", then "./configure"
<lalagirl> n2diy use ctrl+c to stop it
<Raliegh> Not sure, whatever the default is for su'ing into ices.
<Raliegh> I can't seem to "cd" anywhere else either.
<gulzar> Raliegh: try group - "user"
<reisio> Raliegh: doesn't sound like the right directory
<reisio> Raliegh: 'pwd' will tell you where you are, if you're unsure
<Raliegh> Oooh, I'm still in /root
<reisio> Raliegh: that said liquidsoap is in the repos, why do you want to build it manually?
<Raliegh> Lol.
<n2diy> lalagirl, yea, that works too. Lots of traceback errors.
<Raliegh> reisio, because I got met with dependency errors that couldn't be fixed no matter what I installed, so I'm just compiling it and letting it install it for me.
<Raliegh> Anyways, how do I "cd" into the "/home/liquidsoap" directory as "ices"?
<Raliegh> Or change directories in terminal in some way as a user?
<purvesh> abhinav_singh, hi
<aBound> Woot, I'm digging this alpha.
<reisio> Raliegh: well at least use checkinstall or something
<reisio> Raliegh: cd /home/liquids[TAB]
<gulzar> Raliegh: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Users_and_Groups
<Raliegh> That's so weird that tab is required. o.o But reisio, I even tried manually installing the dependencies and it still didn't read them, so it was a lost cause, lol.
<almoxarife> gulzar: arch edition of ubuntu netbooks?
<reisio> Raliegh: probably missing something trivial
<reisio> Raliegh: TAB isn't required, it'll just save you time and sanity
<Raliegh> Really? When I tried to cd the normal way a root user does it just threw me errors, haha.
<gulzar> almoxarife: no its ArchWiki where you can find HELP. :P
<debaino> How do i set the screen resolution to 1024 by 600 for ubuntu?.
<aBound> debaino, Which Ubuntu distro?
<Raliegh> resio, apparently it isn't properly installing all the packages that came with it via this way. I got an ocaml error first, did "apt-get install ocaml", and it skipped that error and loaded a few more things. Now it can't located "ocamlfind" and that isn't a package I can seem to install. x.x
<almoxarife> gulzar: that's great, you mean the guy is running a hybrid? an arch-buntu?
<debaino> 10.04
<debaino> abound: Lts 10.04
<Raliegh> reisio: Sorry, didn't highlight you properly a second ago.
<aBound> debaino, System >> Preferences >> Monitors.
<problematic> Hi there. I'm trying to boot from USB installer and I'm seeing a screen with purple and green vertical bars. This may be caused by a new graphics card: a Raedeon HD 5450. How to resolve?
<gulzar> almoxarife: I just told him about usera nd groups. Is there any such doc in Ubuntu?
 * problematic finds a thread which may be relevent
<problematic> set bios to use integrated graphics
<debaino> abound: There is no option for 1024 by 600
<almoxarife> gulzar: for a hybrid arch-ubie? don't know
<aBound> debaino, Can your screen ratio handle 1024 by 600?
<A_J> will something like this work in ubuntu ?
<A_J> http://www.amazon.co.uk/USB-LAN01-Usb-lan-RJ45/dp/B000CCZP88
<aBound> debaino, By the way depending on your video card you may need binary drivers installed.
<aBound> debaino, Or an open source driver.
<debaino> abound: In one computer yes,its 1024 by 768 ,but in another there the highest ratio is 900
<gulzar> almoxarife: I think you never used ArchWIki. it is not ONLY for Arch it is for every Linux distro.. epect few things where you can you your oogic :)
<aBound> debaino, Is the other computer running on Ubuntu or another operating system?
<debaino> abound: Ubuntu,same version  in all computers
<A_J> aBound : will something like this work in ubuntu ? http://www.amazon.co.uk/USB-LAN01-Usb-lan-RJ45/dp/B000CCZP88
<aBound> debaino, If you're using Ubuntu 11.10 it may install the open source ati/nvidia driver. If you're using anything below that such as 10.04 LTS it may use a generic driver. Showing outputs of 800x600 and 640x480.
<Raliegh> So... Back to libao crap. I did "apt-get install libao-ocaml" and it installed fine. However, in my configure I'm still getting "libao not found"
<Raliegh> What do?
<lalagirl> A_J um… try somethign from Apple like… http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-Ethernet-Adapter-MacBook-2010/dp/B00486070K/ref=acc_glance_computers_ai_ps_t_2/278-4534197-8554248
<debaino> aBound: Can anything be done in UBuntu LTs i am using to fix the issue?
<aBound> A_J, I can't say never seen such a thing before. More than likely if the kernel supports it Ubuntu will be supported by it.
<almoxarife> gulzar: my oogic tells me that for ubuntu related fixes I better stick to ubuntu-wiki, if I owned an arch I would look in arch-wiki, but more importantly if I was on a ubuntu HELP channel I definitely be handing out the UBUNTU wiki help page
<pp7> anyone here use marlin or nautilus?  why does "compress" not show any dialog when i click it?
<A_J> aBound say i do buy it, and it does not work can we make it work
<goddard>  /leave
<vodik> almoxarife: patches are one thing, but ubuntu shouldn't be changing how applications fundamentally work
<aBound> debaino, If you're using Ubuntu LTS on all computers and only a few work. One of them definitely is either using onboard video or an actual video card. I'd check what kind of onboard video/video card it uses through a terminal. By opening a terminal type: lspci
<cypha> what the bloody hell
<dannel> pp7, check you have fileroller installed
<cypha> what kind of overwriting dialog does ubuntu have
<vodik> almoxarife: i've used gentoo and debian resources before to configure ubuntu
<cypha> it's the stupidest thing
<pp7> dannel: yep i do
<cypha> where the hell is the choice to overwrite
<cypha> how do I click YES or OK
<gulzar> almoxarife: your wish... try ArchWiki first and then think again..
<pp7> dannel: i get: (file-roller:16489): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<cypha> instead of Skip, Write Into, Cancel
<aBound> A_J, Sure if you know how to do driver development for the Linux kernel. But it'll have to be supported by the kernel that's where the drivers are. :P
<cypha> Write Into appends the data
<A_J> aBound, hmm...
<almoxarife> pp7: look for the extension for compression for nautilus,
<A_J> i'm clueless in that tbj
<A_J> tbh*
<pp7> almoxarife: what about marlin?
<almoxarife> pp7: no idea
<cypha> YO, SOMEONE, if you use ubuntu, you obviously see this all the time
<aBound> A_J, Seems pretty old and slow given it's a USB 1.1 it might be supported but can't say not all drivers are included in the older kernels or newer kernels.
<cypha> how do I overwrite a file (some files from the source have same filename as files in the destination)
<almoxarife> pp7: its in repos
<pp7> almoxarife: what is? Marlin?  I already have Marlin installed and i have the same problem with it
<debaino> abound: Will replacing 10.04 with 11+ version help?.
<almoxarife> pp7: I don't use or know 'marlin'
<cypha> so it's at a point of shittiness where no one can even say that it's a particular button
<aBound> debaino, Ubuntu 11.10 will hav
<debaino> aBound:Thanks
<aBound> debaino, Ubuntu 11.10 will have a newer kernel once you update the system but at the moment it tends to be somewhat unstable. It varies given that once you install the system and if you have an ati/nvidia card it will ask you to install the restricted binary drivers.
<aBound> debaino, By default it may use one of the open source drivers.
<debaino> aBound:I use 11.10 to host my website and a postgres server,nothing frightening to report just yet,should go for an earlief verion?.
<txomon|nqas> is there any difference between the kernel in ubuntu server and the normal one?
<pp7> probably
<aBound> debaino, I meant unstable as in the mouse acting weird and unity.
<aBound> debaino, Ubuntu 11.10 is more bleeding edge.
<aBound> debaino, Figures if you upgrade the others it'll automatically switch to an open source driver if you use ati/nvidia cards.
<aBound> debaino, I'm using 12.04 LTS Alpha 1.
<debaino> aBound,oh wow,i shall definetely try it out.
<aBound> A_J, I'd probably buy it it's only $3.50.
<aBound> A_J, Might as well give it a go.
<A_J> okie aBound will go buy it. ty
<pp7> almoxarife: sweet, i just built the latest version from source and its working :)
<aBound> debaino, 12.04 LTS Alpha 1 is somewhat a bit stable but unstable when it comes to open Software Center and possibly your home folder.
<aBound> A_J, No problem.
<aBound> opening**
<almoxarife> pp7: built?
<pp7> almoxarife: yep from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/3.2.1-0ubuntu1
<aBound> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS uses bleeding edge packages.
<pp7> almoxarife: downloaded source and compiled it
<Evanescence> which command can let you choose default video player for system ? I want to switch from vlc to mplayer.
<Ben64> 12.04 is making me angry
<debaino> aBound: Thanks for your insights,really helpful.
<Ben64> i want to murder unity
<aBound> 12.04 definitely doesn't seem like it has flash.
<pp7> Ben64: y?
<Raliegh> Hello, I'm having some more compilation errors. I've Googled around and it said to install the dev version of gstreamer, and I did... But I'm still getting this error: checking whether pkg-config knows about gstreamer-app-0.10... configure: error: gstreamer-app-0.10.pc not found.. Do you need to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH?"
<aBound> Ben64, What's it doing?
<Ben64> i went 10.04 -> 12.04 and i lost a lot of functionality in the process
<almoxarife> pp7: you needed something for compressing then, not a extension for nautilus for compression, got it
<txomon|nqas> Ben64, its in alpha 2 still
<aBound> Ben64, What do ya expect when you're using Alpha.
<aBound> :P
<pp7> almoxarife: no, the dialog when u select "compress" from the context menu was not working
<Ben64> aBound: i'm pretty sure this would be the same as 11.10
<aBound> Unity definitely feels a bit more stable on 12.04.
<msterbrewer> hello
<Ben64> unity is unconfigurable
<Ben64> i like being able to customize everything
<lalagirl> NYAN CAT!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<msterbrewer> how do i switch keyboard and type in a different languagw
<pp7> almoxarife: installing the latest version of file-roller fixed it
<lalagirl> Sorry
<aBound> Ben64, I dislike 11.10 for it's instability.
<almoxarife> pp7: cool
<aBound> Ben64, There's always gnome-shell.
<Matrixiumn> hello
<A_J> lol lalagirl
<Ben64> I can't put the panel on the bottom, I can't add things to the panel, all the "System Preferences" are gone
<lalagirl> A_J hahaha
<aBound> Ben64, Ubuntu's goal is to lead towards more usability.
<aBound> For newcomers.
<Ben64> I installed gnome, and it's all broken too, the themes don't work at all
<Raliegh> Nobody has any idea?
<Ben64> I can customize themes on 10.04 easily, can't on 12.04
<giochi> ciao
<giochi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pp7> Ben64: oh really?
<pp7> Ben64: what can't u customize exactly?
<Ben64> pp7: yes, really
<Ben64> anything
<pp7> Ben64: cant u install gnome-tweak-tool?
<aBound> Ben64, Remember gnome-shell is bleeding edge just as unity.
<Ben64> pp7: it only lets me choose from a list, can't add to the list
<lalagirl> Полюби же ты меня!
<aBound> It took time for gnome 2 to be stable when it first came out.
<pp7> Ben64: cant u just add your theme to ~/.themes ?
<Ben64> pp7: http://www.ben64.com/customize.png
<Ben64> thats 10.04 ^
<pp7> Ben64: or /usr/share/themes ?
<pp7> i c
<Ben64> the entire preferences menu is missing from 12.04
<aBound> Ben64, By the way how do you switch from gnome-shell once you installed it?
<Ben64> log out, and hit the cog icon next to my name
<pp7> aBound: from?
<reisio> Matrixiumn: hi
<aBound> pp7, I'm using Unity on 12.04 and how do I switch from gnome shell?
<aBound> By the way gnome-do is awesome.
<pp7> aBound: i thought there could not be used simultaneously
<pp7> they*
<almoxarife> remember how configurable 10.10 was ? well the same is still possible, plasma-workspace, and best part, smaller foot print
<aBound> pp7, They can't but I'm asking how do I use that gui instead of unity. :P
<pp7> aBound: gnome-do is ancient
<aBound> pp7, Others use different launchers than gnome-do?
<pp7> aBound: synapse for example
<pp7> aBound: unity works fine for me as a launcher
<aBound> pp7, I just wanted to give gnome-shell a run never used it before.
<pp7> aBound: did u install it?
<aBound> pp7, When it comes to Linux I am one shy of being behind.
<aBound> pp7, Yes.
<dooglus> I just booted a usb live stick ubuntu 11.10.  how do I run an ssh server from here?
<pp7> aBound: can't u select it from the login menu?  I'm not sure how it integrates
<pp7> dooglus: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<aBound> pp7, I'll have to try in a while might want to give that launcher a try the one you pointed out.
<Raliegh> Hello, I'm having some more compilation errors. I've Googled around and it said to install the dev version of gstreamer, and I did... But I'm still getting this error: checking whether pkg-config knows about gstreamer-app-0.10... configure: error: gstreamer-app-0.10.pc not found.. Do you need to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH?" This is when trying "./configure" as a user.
<dooglus> pp7: I did that.  there's still no sshd running tho'
<reisio> Raliegh: sounds like it has _a lot_ of deps
<aBound> pp7, So far I'd probably like 12.04 in the long term.
<pp7> k
<reisio> you should probably go back and figure out why the liquidsoap package in the repos isn't installing
<dooglus> pp7: it says: "openssh-server is already the newest version."
<Stanley00> Raliegh: I think you should install some gstreamer's header
<Raliegh> reisio It does, but I think I've gotten all of the dependencies. I have the correct dependencies now, and I have the feeling this is the last one.
<dooglus> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dooglus> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Raliegh> Stanley00, I've no idea what that is, heh.
<pp7> Stanley00: search for libgstreamer
<rectec> Excuse me is there any way I can upgrade to Kernel <3.0 on Lucid?
<Raliegh> I've already got libgstreamer-dev
<Stanley00> Raliegh: not sure, but I think you should run "sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-dev -" first
<dooglus> pp7: when I try "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" it tells me "start: Unknown job: ssh"
<pp7> hmm
<aBound> Eh, looks like the software center doesn't work to well in my Alpha can't get Synapse.
<pp7> dooglus: and u sure it installed ok?
<Raliegh> And reisio, I always get this output when trying "apt-get install liquidsoap", even though I have the dependencies... And I know this because I was met with the same errors in "./configure", installed them one-by-one, and it progressed in the configuration. http://pastebin.com/yibFyzPf
<Raliegh> Stanley00, I've already done that.
<dooglus> pp7: I've no idea.  It's not working, so I guess not.  I used your command to install it though.
<pp7> dooglus: hmm not sure
<dooglus> pp7: when I try to --reinstall it, the last 2 lines of output are: Setting up openssh-server (1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1) ...
<dooglus> start: Unknown job: ssh
<pp7> dooglus: u sure u dont have anything else running on port 22?
<Raliegh> Stanley00, is there anything I'm supposed to do AFTER that?
<Stanley00> Raliegh: then, you should search the web for that error, I cant do a web search here, sorry
<dooglus> pp7: I literally just booted from a live usb stick.  there's no special config done at all
<Raliegh> I have, and it's all cluttered unrelated stuff. Nothing that gives me any idea of what to do.
<pp7> hmm
<rectec> Is there any way I can upgrade to Kernel <3.0 on Lucid?
<Raliegh> Why can't stuff just... WORK? Error here, error there, jump hoops here, leap over this hurdle there.
<Raliegh> reisio, do you think you know how to fix the apt-get issues?
<Stanley00> Raliegh: what prog are you trying to install?
<aBound> pp7, Thanks for the heads up on the launcher.
<Raliegh> Liquidsoap
<aBound> Looks like I need to visit more blogs.
<pp7> aBound: oh synapse, yea
<lalagirl> Hi
<Kadko> Hi
<Stanley00> Raliegh: why dont you use the one in Ubuntu Software Center?
<Raliegh> apt-get install gives me those dependency errors even though I've manually installed all of them, and my ./configure progress can attest to that. I can't finish the ./configure script because of that stupid error I'm snagging.
<pp7> aBound: bookmark omgubuntu.co.uk :)
<Raliegh> Stanley00 because that gives the dependency errors even though I've manually installed all of them.
<aBound> pp7, I been there before but I kept trying to get a stable enough Ubuntu. :P
<Raliegh> You can see those here: http://pastebin.com/yibFyzPf
<pp7> Raliegh: tried: apt-get -f install?
<Kadko> Hello, is Ununtu compatible with tablets such as Playbook, ipad and iconia tabs?
<Raliegh> Doesn't work pp7, same dependency errors.
<aBound> pp7, Bookmark http://blog.sudobits.com/
<aBound> :P
<pp7> aBound: :P ok
<aBound> www.webupd8.com is nice too.
<Ben64> :| I can't move the gnome panel to the bottom either
<reisio> Kadko: my guess is yes (with effort), and moreso for the iconia, as it's mostly an ordinary Windows box
<pp7> aBound: yea i follow that too but omgubuntu seems better
<rectec> anyone?
<Stanley00> Raliegh: hmm, just tesst install that app, work fine,
<reisio> rectec: I'm a one
<cliffybx> how to kill apps in ubuntu?
<rectec> yeah?
<Stanley00> Raliegh: maybe you should change your repo to main server
<pp7> cliffybx: xkill then click on the window of the app
<pp7> cliffybx: or pkill -9 <PID>
<aBound> pp7, Surfing different blogs might have better articles in certain areas or apps that might not be shown on omgubuntu.
<Kadko> tanks reisio, i wil try the latest release
<Raliegh> Stanley00, I do believe it is. Think you could possibly just upload your sources.list for me?
<rectec> Is there any way I can upgrade to Kernel <3.0 on Lucid?
<aBound> Best to keep a list.
<pp7> aBound: true
<cliffybx> >pp7..thanks
<pp7> np
<aBound> I sometimes use the brief rss addon for firefox.
<pp7> aBound: use chrome :)
<Stanley00> Raliegh: just a min, let me see
<Raliegh> Thanks. :)
<aBound> HA! Google chrome or the open source chrome?
<aBound> Hard for me to switch to chrome.
<pp7> aBound: google-chrome
<pp7> aBound: its damn fast! :)
<aBound> I can't live without adblock plus/noscript.
<pp7> aBound: there is adblock for chrome
<Stanley00> Raliegh: here it is
<Stanley00> Raliegh: http://pastebin.com/HeL2hKmN
<aBound> I'll probably check it out. But I heard the open source chrome had a built-in pdf sandboxer.
<Stanley00> Raliegh: I use the repos of vietnam group, not an official repo...
<rectec> well then can I install the rt2800pci network module in lucid?
<gulzar> any alternative for keepassx .. any gtk app?
<Raliegh> That's fine... Would it still be able to install the correct liquidsoap?
<Raliegh> I have this guy feeling I'm still going to get those false dependancy errors.
<Raliegh> gut *
<Raliegh> Long update for that list, haha.
<aBound> pp7, But is there a thing like noscript?
<pp7> aBound: what is that?
<aBound> pp7, NoScript is an addon for firefox that blocks javascript and prevents you from being exploited by xss.
<pp7> i c
<Stanley00> Raliegh: haha, it work fine for me, since I'm living in Vietnam... ;)
<pp7> dunno
<aBound> pp7, Blocking javascript increases firefox's speed too and they have fasterfox lite.
<Raliegh> I'm getting like 3% load per second. :P
<pp7> aBound: http://www.ehow.com/how_10054087_install-noscript-chrome.html
<Ademan> is it possible to get a full shell from the server installer?
<aBound> pp7, Ahh I doubt it'll work the same.
<pp7> aBound: trust me, you'll like chrome
<pp7> aBound: snappy as hell :P
<Raliegh> Stanley00, okay, I can't use this. If it's taking this long just to load the list who knows how long it will take to actually download a file. :/
<aBound> hehe
<Stanley00> Raliegh: liquidsoap takes less than 10Mb, so if you dont want, you can use the main repos :D
<mjohn425> Can someone please tell me if I can use x64  with the intel i5-2430M processor thanks.
<JackyAlcine> Liquid soap? I wash with that.
<Stanley00> mjohn425: I think so...
<lalagirl> mjohn425 yes you can
<Stanley00> !info liquidsoap | JackyAlcine , this is it ;) :
<ubottu> JackyAlcine , this is it ;) :: liquidsoap (source: liquidsoap): audio streaming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta3+repack1-1 (oneiric), package size 1517 kB, installed size 5212 kB
<aBound> pp7, I'll give a try though I'm still a firefox man due to open source. :P
<JackyAlcine> Lol ah :)
<pp7> aBound: use chromuim if u want open source then :P
<Raliegh> Stanley00, I must have had a conflicting repo, because I made a blank sources.list, added that one repository, and all is well now. :D
<pp7> chromium*
<aBound> :P
<Stanley00> Raliegh: :D
<JackyAlcine> !info binutils
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.53.20110810-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 2326 kB, installed size 7076 kB
<JackyAlcine> That's like Super useful.
<mjohn425> Thanks, I've been having a tad bit of trouble installing ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 5750G and I was wondering if that could be a problem. I just did a factory reset (of windows) any other suggestions?
<Raliegh> Now... Does anybody in here have knowledge with liquidsoap? I keep getting parse errors. x.x
<gulzar> any alternative for keepassx .. any gtk app?
<aBound> pp7, I'll need another browser either way if the other one breaks.
<Stanley00> gulzar: keepassx? I think there's one eith the same name... dont know if it's for gtk
<lalagirl> mjohn425 I'll help you with your installation of Ubuntu. Tell me what went wrong.
<gulzar> Stanley00: it is with MONO. :(
<Stanley00> gulzar: oops...
<taher> hi there
<MILLIONER> hello
<gulzar> Stanley00: ya.. so wanted something better
<aBound> pp7, HA! I forgot the software center doesn't work I can't install google chrome.
<pp7> aBound: https://www.google.com/chrome
<pp7> k i'm off to bed
<pp7> gnite
<taher> i have a (netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh) on my hard disk and i want to install it (i'm nwe in linux:D)
<mjohn425> I don't know if I'm just too impatient but it kept stalling at something about attached scsi or something. I will try to reinstall in a second and tell exact error. I'm also running Win 7 and wanting to dual boot but with ubuntu on a separate partition.
<taher> can anyone help, please
<aBound> pp7, I grabbed the .deb from their and it opens software center but remember I'm on 12.04 half of the stuff on here is broken night.
<mjohn425> Also, I'm installing using the cd.
<taher> i have a (netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh) on my hard disk and i want to install it (i'm nwe in linux:D)
<Stanley00> taher: just cd to that folder, bash ./yourscriptname
<taher> thanx
<urk> how frequently are the repositories updated?
<urk> trying to install teamspeak3 but repositories still only provide ts2 :(
<JackyAlcine> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4134 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<Raliegh> Curses... The apt-get install version of liquidsoap isn't the version I need... It's behind in times. :(
<taher> how to add reposetory in kubunut?
<Raliegh> So it looks like I've got to fix that stupid compile error too. x.x
<taher> how to add reposetory in kubunut?
<Stanley00> Raliegh: haha, all just because of the sources.list? :))
<Stanley00> taher: you can use software source to add repos
<JackyAlcine> taher: software sources under System Settings
<JackyAlcine> Oops, didn't see that.
<KnorrieBorrie> is there a channel for UFW?
<edi> oi
<Stanley00> KnorrieBorrie: I think you can ask your question here.
<KnorrieBorrie> Stanley00: okay thanks
<taher> stanley00: tahnQ very much
<Stanley00> you are welcome ;)
<KnorrieBorrie> I would like to dynamically set UFW to allow IP's to use https, is that at all possible?
<Stanley00> KnorrieBorrie: dynamically? what is it mean?
<KnorrieBorrie> Stanley00: say through an instruction on a php page
<e_t_> That's probably more insecure than just leaving port 443 open all the time.
<KnorrieBorrie> well, what I'd like to do is a knock on door on another server, to open a port on an unknown server
<e_t_> So you at computer A knock on computer B to let you into computer C?
<gribouille> hi
<Stanley00> KnorrieBorrie: well, I afraid it's out of my ability, you should wait for someone else, sorry.
<KnorrieBorrie> e_t_: exactly!
<gribouille> the command "amixer set Master off" turns the sound off, but "amixer set Master on" doesn't bring it back (on oneiric)
<e_t_> KnorrieBorrie: that still sounds really insecure. If computer C is what you need to access, it's better to talk to it directly.
<KnorrieBorrie> is it possible to have user www-data do some job on UFW?
<mjohn425>  Stanley00 : Whenever I try and do anything with my ubuntu install disk it stalls on Attached SCSI Disc what should I do? I downloaded the iso from the website and burnt it on a cd.
<rabbi1> i have a file in ubuntu and shared, how can a windows person and me access at the same time and edit at same time ?
<Stanley00> mjohn425: did you checksum your iso image?
<aBound> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 1 when they officially release 12.04 LTS is it possible to keep all my settings when I upgrade?
<KnorrieBorrie> e_t_: if the door-knock page is in un unknown place (un-announced/searchable), then the target box remains hidden to the public
<Stanley00> !precise | aBound
<ubottu> aBound: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KnorrieBorrie> e_t_: then the target box needs to be known to the source, therefore secure I would think
<gribouille> can someone tell me if "amixer set Master off; amixer set Master on" works on oneiric?
<e_t_> KnorrieBorrie: don't rely on security through obscurity. I'd install knockd on computer C, so you knock on it and it lets you in, without needing computer B.
<KnorrieBorrie> e_t_: Okay, thanks. let me read some more about knockd
<gribouille> can someone tell me if "amixer set Master off; amixer set Master on" works on oneiric?
<mkanyicy> gribouille, me too
<gribouille> mkanyicy, does it work or not?
<mkanyicy> gribouille, there is a problem between headphones and computer speakers
<rabbi1> i have a file in ubuntu and shared, how can a windows person and me access at the same time and edit at same time ?
<gribouille> mkanyicy, what do you mean?
<mkanyicy> gribouille, it works if you do it like:
<mkanyicy> gribouille, 'amixer set Master on' and 'amixer set Headphone on' and 'amixer set Front on'
<mjohn425> Stanley00 : I didn't at the time, I did a fresh install of windows since then so its gone now.
<mkanyicy> gribouille, but i think there is still a problem though because that is just a workaround not how it should be, imo
<e_t_> rabbi1: very few programs support multi-user editing in real time. That's one of the "killer features" of Google Docs.
<gribouille> mkanyicy, you mean "amixer set Master off; amixer set Master on" doesn't work
<gribouille> ?
<rabbi1> e_t_: o, should only use google docs then ?
<mkanyicy> gribouille, yes
<e_t_> rabbi1: If Google Docs will do what you need, then that's what you should use.
<mkanyicy> gribouille, on my machine
<gribouille> mkanyicy, ok, thanks for your help
<Stanley00> mjohn425: well, you can check that via your cd,
<Stanley00> mjohn425: in the boot screen, there is an option let you check your cd.
<mkanyicy> gribouille, np
<rabbi1> e_t_: thanks
<lalagirl> e_t_ is an extraterrestrial! watch out!
<daedaluz> how do I decrease font size
<lalagirl> e_t_ he's no normal human
<e_t_> the ping time from Mars is horrendous.
<mjohn425> Stanley00 I tried but just get stuck at attached scsi
<share> I have an issue, sometimes when watching a video (using Nvidia's VDPAU) I hear a click and video freezes for 1 second and then continues to play normally
<share> what click is that?
<share> graphics card, sound?? cpu?
<share> daedaluz: from where
<daedaluz> share gnome
<Stanley00> mjohn425: hmm, I dont think check disk will need load some driver, is your cdrom drive a scsi?
<Raliegh> How do I install ".install" extensions in Ubuntu 11.04?
<ortsvorsteher> Raliegh, normally you just have to run the file. open a terminal and ./filenam.install check the permissions before that it has executable rights
<mjohn425> Stanley00 I wouldn't have a clue. I have an Acer Aspire 5750G if that helps
<plouffe> "sudo ifconfig wlan1 up" will enable the wlan1 interface. How do I know which interfaces (such as wlan1) are available, if they're previously not listed under "sudo ifconfig"?
<plouffe> Can I list available network interfaces that are not yet enabled?
<Stanley00> mjohn425: first, you must make sure you download the correct iso, I mean there's no error in the transfer
<soreau> plouffe: What are you trying to do exactly/
<oCean> plouffe: iwconfig
<xkitcheng> hi
<plouffe> oCean, perfect, thanks
<xkitcheng> i got a problem here... would anybody help me please.....
<Matrixiumn> afk
<soreau> ! ask | xkitcheng
<ubottu> xkitcheng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<txomon|nqas> Matrixiumn, /afk
<txomon|nqas> s/afk/away
<xkitcheng> i am using xubuntu and trying to share the files to another computer (thru the network) which is using win7
<soreau> ! samba | xkitcheng
<ubottu> xkitcheng: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Matrixiumn> txomon|nqas, * afk :Unknown command
<opalepatrick> Using ubuntu 11.10but having a problem with wi-fi driver ath9k_htc which appears to be a prob across distros.  wconfig shows 162+mb/s but speed tests rarely show above 1mb/s. Any ideas appreciated
<xkitcheng> i installed the samba that already
<txomon|nqas> Matrixiumn, /away I meant
<soreau> Matrixiumn: He meant /away
<xkitcheng> but i couldn't find the computer in the network under win7
<opalepatrick> Also, I am using speedtest.net in a browser. Is this accurate?
<share> !atd
<Matrixiumn> txomon|nqas, I use that
<txomon|nqas> oki
<share> what is atd service??
<axisys> what is a good desktop search tool available for ubuntu?
<oCean> share: /usr/sbin/atd? It's to schedule jobs/commands
<share> hm
<iceroot> share: something like cron but only for one-time task with a specific date/time
<abe_> how to setting usb modem to quick ???
<iceroot> abe_: ?
<abe_> how to set usb modem
<iceroot> abe_: to what?
<abe_> PC
<iceroot> abe_: what is your foreing language? because your question does not make sense
<share> he's from indonesia
<abe_> how to usb modem settings for fast  connections ???
<abe_> how to usb modem settings for fast  connections ??
<theadmin> abe_: Ehhh... Well, it all depends on your mobile operator, really. If it's slow, change the operator or move to some other place...
<share> abe_: are you talking about network manager settings?
<abe_> yes share
<android_> Hi!
<Raliegh> What would be the quickest way for me to set-up an e-Mail forwarding for a single e-Mail on my server using my domain?
<android_> Could you tell me please how to use Cisco Packet Tracer on ubuntu
<share> abe_: are you using the modem now?
<Zap-W> hi
<ribot> hi
<Zap-W> what does LTS mean?
<theadmin> Zap-W: Long-Term Support
<share> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<theadmin> !lts | Zap-W
<ubottu> Zap-W: please see above
<ribot> for some reason i can't cd to a dir with permissions 660 even that i'm in the owner group
<share> -.-
<theadmin> ribot: duh
<abe_> I've moved many times and places operators theadmin
<android_> Please
<theadmin> ribot: To cd to a directory you need to +x
<abe_> yes i using usb modem now share
<share> abe_: is it slow?
<share> than usual?
<ribot> theadmin: there is x too
<Stanley00> android_: just install it, there a package in .deb file, AFAIK
<theadmin> ribot: It needs to be executable for that, that's your problem, your current permissions are rw.
<share> abe_: is it slower than usual?
<Zap-W> what decisions are considered to declare a relase LTS??
<Zap-W> is there some special in the release
<abe_> yes
<ribot> theadmin: no it's drwxrwx---
<theadmin> Zap-W: LTS are released every 2 years IIRC
<theadmin> ribot: You just said 660...
<share> abe_: is there another computer using the internet connection?
<lalagirl> Zap-W if you're a normal user, just use the latest version of Ubuntu
<ribot> theadmin: well i didn't know how to convert that to numbers
<theadmin> ribot: But okay, hm, then this is strange, is there anything awkward in the folder's ACL?
<iceroot> Zap-W: lts are supported for 3 years with security updates, the newest lts which is coming next year is supported 5 years
<ribot> theadmin: what's ACL?
<abe_> nothing
<share> abe_: maybe you have same internal IP address of another computer in your network...
<iceroot> Zap-W: in my opinion lts releases are more stable then non-lts releases
<ribot> theadmin: it's not installed
<theadmin> ribot: Access Control List... I take it you're not fiddling with those if you don't even know what they are, but just in case, please: getfacl /path/to/folder
<share> abe_: ping 8.8.8.8
<abe_> nothing
<abe_> This new modem  I bought along with the card
<abe_> what is this ??
<Zap-W> iceroot: why? packages are tested for intensly when an upcoming LTS is near?
<Zap-W> more
<share> abe_: hit ctrl+c to stop pinging.
<iceroot> Zap-W: no
<ribot> theadmin: command not found
<iceroot> Zap-W: an lts release is designed for mayn years so the changes from 11.10 to 12.04 are not that big then 11.04 to 11.10
<theadmin> ribot: Oh, okay, none of that then... Hm, weird... Are you allowed to access the directory your directory resides in?
<abe_> yes already
<iceroot> Zap-W: new things like unity are published in non-lts releases first
<ribot> theadmin: yes
<iceroot> Zap-W: but that is just my opionien about stbale and lts
<ribot> theadmin: i can't even "sudo cd dir", as it says command not found
<share> abe_: mine 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=49.9 ms
<theadmin> ribot: Because "cd" is not a command.
<tfhlap> is there a good tool for downloads in slow connections - for ubuntu?
<theadmin> ribot: It's a shell built-in. So far, I can only suggest you do "sudo -i" and cd to your directory.
<iceroot> Zap-W: but there is no difference in "how good a release is tested before" its just a matter of changed which is pulled into a new release
<iceroot> Zap-W: e.g. there is a big change in the future (maybe the biggest change in linux-history for the last years) which is called "wayland" that will never be published first in a lts-release
<ribot> ok, thanks anyway theadmin
<iceroot> tfhlap: cli? gui?
<tfhlap> iceroot, i prefer gui, but command line is ok as well
<Zap-W> iceroot: do you know from what kernel ver there was a major change in how X and the kernel use the graphics card
<iceroot> tfhlap: for gui i would suggest the download-manager from your browser or "flashget" for the cli i would suggest "wget"
<tfhlap> iceroot, I suddenly found myself on  a really slow connection, that keeps dropping, and I'm trying to get the tools I used 15 years ago
<iceroot> Zap-W: there was a change about that on 2.6.32 (removing the flashing on boot) other changes i dont know
<tfhlap> I downloaded stuff using wget, but I looks like some file got corrupted
<iceroot> tfhlap: or rsync is a good way for that, there are also gui-variants of rsync
<opalepatrick_> Here - http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc - I am being asked to enable some options in the kernel config. How do I do this? Any how to?
<iceroot> opalepatrick_: you can just put kernel-parameters to the grub-line
<iceroot> !nox | opalepatrick_
<ubottu> opalepatrick_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<iceroot> opalepatrick_: last link
<opalepatrick_> cheers iceroot
<iceroot> opalepatrick_: nox is just an example and is showing how to add kernel-parameters
<opalepatrick_> got you. Can I do this on a running kernel?
<opalepatrick_> iceroot. aah should have read it a bit more
<iceroot> opalepatrick_: yes but a reboot is needed
<iceroot> opalepatrick_: maybe there a ways too to put that on a running system buti dont know something about that
<opalepatrick_> that is great iceroot
<Raliegh> Good lord Fedora is TERRIBLE.
<share> windows is terrible
<share> xD
<oCean> Raliegh: and offtopic here
 * theadmin points at OS X
<theadmin> Ah well never mind, offtopic indeed
<Raliegh> oCean, there was no current topic.
<oCean> Raliegh: there is, see /topic
<theadmin> Raliegh: This channel is dedicated to Ubuntu support issues, anything else is not welcome
<Raliegh> Technicalities. You know what I mean. And I wasn't asking for support I was stating an opin--- You know what, forget it.
<iceroot> theadmin: especially os x!! :)
<Raliegh> iceroot: offtopic here.
<theadmin> iceroot: lol yeah, we were pointing out horrible things :P But oh well, never mind
<Raliegh> Floodbot can get disconnected? o.o
<theadmin> Raliegh: Happens randomly. Might be a netsplit for instance.
<theadmin> Raliegh: Sometimes the systems they're on just get shut down, I beleive.
<Raliegh> Ahh, makes sense.
<xkitcheng> i am using the samba server controller and set the network, the same as win7, but i couldn't see the computer using xubuntu? read the links but...coudln't make it
<artti> Hello! Is there option to install from usb without bios and cd support?
<iceroot> artti: no
<share> artti: how do you want usb to work without bios
<iceroot> artti: if you mean "without usb-boot-option"
<theadmin> iceroot: Why not?...
<artti> Google also said no
<theadmin> iceroot: There are bootloaders with USB support
<theadmin> Install one, use that.
<theadmin> What's the big problem?
<SunTsu> artti: well, you could put grub onto a *shudder* floppy disk and use that to trigger that usb stick, but ...
<iceroot> theadmin: grub2?
<artti> No floppy disk
<theadmin> iceroot: From Windows, I most commonly install PLOP to boot USBs when there's no BIOS support for that
<theadmin> artti: ^
<SunTsu> artti: then put it onto the harddisk if you have one you wish to install onto, but you'd probably will need to do that at another box
<theadmin> artti: Are you running Windows atm?
<artti> I was running windows, now screen gives me no default or ui configuration directive found!
<theadmin> Huhwhat.
<artti> After I tried to install xubuntu with unetbootin
<theadmin> artti: err... Did you install on a hard drive?
<artti> Yes.
<theadmin> artti: That doesn't ever work -_-
<theadmin> Oh well, I'll be going now
<artti> But there's seemed an option.
<artti> Darn,
<hasher> Hello, in windows, i used to connect to internet using bluetooth dialup, i used my phone's bluetooth SPP profile and a dialer software for that and the connection would get established, i also used bluetooth dongle ofcourse,  now i want to implement the same idea in ubuntu since i cannot connect my phone through wire, only through bluetooth
<SunTsu> hasher: use bluetooth serial module and use the tty as a modem
<SunTsu> hasher: what you need is called rfcomm
<hasher> can you tell me how? i am an amateur in all this, so can u tell mem SunTsu.......
<SunTsu> hasher: google is able to tell you, just search for "bluetooth rfcomm ubuntu" - no need for me to paste what is written elsewhere
<hasher> what is rfcomm?
<hasher> ok
<oCean> SunTsu: don't refer to google here in such way
<hasher> i tried a few articles and it just does not work....SunTsu
<SunTsu> oCean: Why not?
<oCean> SunTsu: not acceptable by channel policy. It is not helpful, since not everyone knows how to handle google like you might
<SunTsu> oCean: I even gave him the words to search for which I tried by myself. Why would I need to throw urls into the channel?
<Stepnjump> Good morning. I'm trying to find out at what time I logged off my computer last night. What is the command to view ALL activity for yesterday on my computer please
<oCean> SunTsu: not about to discuss channel rules here. You can join #ubuntu-ops if you wish.
<SunTsu> hasher: what does "not working" mean? What did you do and what didn't work?
<llutz> hasher: read this, try this, ask if you get stuck http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1307/Ubuntu-Linux---Bluetooth-and-GPRS-dialup-connection
<hasher> i tried the official article but i get stuck in between[ the output does not come as desired] so i installed blueman, now blueman is able to find and even connect to the SPP, it tells me that "serial port profile connected on dev/rfcomm" now what should i do?
<SunTsu> hasher: use the newly created serial port i.e. tty as a modem, by the ways of modem-manager for instance
<hasher> can you tell me what is tty and in my case, how to implement it? SunTsu
<SunTsu> hasher: see the url llutz gave you. Your tty should be /dev/rfcomm0 which you can use in e.g. wvdial and nm-applet should know it and be able to use it as a modem
<SunTsu> hshow exactly depends on your mobile internet provider
<lalagirl> llutz I LOVE YOU!
<lalagirl> llutz I told you I would be back!
<llutz> lalagirl: oops, too late. (already married)
<lalagirl> llutz lol
<feisar> hi, can I add an audio device to Ubuntu's openjre install - it looks like it only has one mixer and that's a virtual pulse one
<iceroot> llutz: for that there is "umount" :)
<llutz> iceroot: that'll be followed by "mv $HOME somewhere/" i couldn't afford
<hasher> hope thi is of some use http://imagebin.org/190509
<sorush20> hi just wanted to know if there is a program out there that allowes batch folder time stamp and file time stam changing?
<hasher> as you can see there is a serial port connected balloon on the top right side, can you tell me how to proceed?
<iceroot> llutz: nice one :)
<hasher> SunTsu, from where should i start?
<SunTsu> hasher: you're half way there. Now use your network manager to create a new dialup connection, maybe as broadband mobile connection, using your mobile inter provider's data
<Krissh> Hello
<Krissh> Hello is anyone here?
<hasher> SunTsu, i am not getting any such option in my nm-applet!
<SunTsu> sorush20: you can do that by means of find and touch - touch has a -t option to specify the date/time you want to set
<llutz> hasher: sudo apt-get install modemmanager
<SunTsu> hasher: is modem-manager installed/running?
<hasher> dont know...
<SunTsu> hasher: well, then find out. ps auxww|grep modem
<hasher> llutz, it says modemmanager is already newest version
<Krissh> Hello can some1 help me im new here?
<SunTsu> !ask | Krissh
<ubottu> Krissh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SunTsu> !details | Krissh
<ubottu> Krissh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<anand> shit
<Ben64> !language | anand
<ubottu> anand: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Krissh> ok Thank - Hello i have windows 7, vista , Ubuntu using Wubi  , and i would like to install Kubuntu through Wubi is this possible
<anand> sorry
<anand> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<hasher> here's the output i am getting http://imagebin.org/190511
<Krissh> So is it possible for me to install Kubuntu
<SunTsu> Krissh: you certainly can install ubuntu and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop there
<Krissh> but cant i install Kubutu sepratly throguh wubi?
<Krissh> and have them both?
<iceroot> Krissh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> Krissh: no need for an extra installation of ubuntu
<SunTsu> Krissh: kubuntu and ubuntu don't really differ much, what's the deal in having "both"?
<Krissh> oh ok thanks
<Krissh> Thank you :) and Thank You for your help will try this now :)
<hasher> SunTsu, hope u read the output, willing to go forward....
<SunTsu> hasher: try service modemmanager restart and look into nm-applet afterwards
<hasher> how to restart modem manager?
<SunTsu> hasher: "service modemmanager restart" as I wrote the line before
<hasher> ok wait
<hasher> it says
<hasher> it says  "modemmanager: unrecognized service"
<Ben64> How can I make the update-notifier icon appear when _any_ updates are available?
<SunTsu> hasher: which version of ubuntu are you running? please do "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<SunTsu> and paste the url here
<hasher> 11.04
<hasher> 32bit
<SunTsu> hasher: maybe it's model-manager there, with an extra dash. And please put a "sudo " in front of the command
<hasher> hmm ok
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know if there is a programme that will shut down all the services i dont need to run so there is more system available for the programs im running such as games
<hasher> still the same " modemmanager: unrecognized service " error maybe i have not edited any conf file, should i edit any of those or will it work bcos i dont think i have edited any hehe
<blocky> how can I set which session is started via autologin in 11.10?
<SunTsu> hasher: try "modem-manager" instead of "modemmanager"
<hasher> same error, SunTsu, do I have to edit every conf file?
<SunTsu> hasher: please do ls -l /etc/init.d/*modem*|pastebinit
<hasher> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/*modem*: No such file or directory
<eutheria> stupid empathy won't remember any account info
<hasher> ????
<SunTsu> hasher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingModemmanager - try to do what's under "Get Debug Logs" starting with "sudo stop network-manager" and paste the log into http://goo.gl/ixcN9 after opening nm-applet and tryng to add a new dialup/mobile broadband connection
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<SunTsu> !patience | hasher
<ubottu> hasher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chiiiiiz> Can anyone help me with the command find?
<SunTsu> chiiiiiz: only if you tell use your problem
<chiiiiiz> I have used photorec to retrieve files on a hard drive, where the partition table, boot sector had vanished....
<SunTsu> !details > chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz, please see my private message
<hasher> thanks for the suggestion, ubottu, but i spent half of the time searching for the answer
<pnorman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<chiiiiiz> I have now 495 directories, with all kind of files mixed.
<hasher> if i kill the network manager, will my internet connection in which i am having the conversation with you people get disconnected?
<tiber> hi everybody
<Guest39839> SunTsu: Hello, see my details
<SunTsu> hasher: no, you won't
<Guest39839> I will come back in a minute
<tiber> i'm trying filtering my log file (/var/log/messages) by date with this command : echo /var/log/messages | grep `date` >> lol.txt ... but it doesn't work... please help .
<SunTsu> tiber: first of all "cat somefile | grep something"is overkill, it's "grep somthing somefile".
<chiiiiiz> test
<tiber> ok
<SunTsu> tiber: second: when running `date` you probably get spaces, which are command line separators
<hasher> hope its useful... http://pastebin.com/JGzh0aaa
<llutz> tiber: and date-format may differ from that one used in logfiles, depending on locale-settings
<SunTsu> tiber: third: date probably hands out a different date format than you have in the log file, so you need to use date's format capability to model the same date format used in the log file
<tiber> SunTsu - llutz: how do you would wrtite
<tiber> SunTsu - llutz: how do you would write the line ?
<llutz> tiber: 1st make sure "date" has the same format. grep "$(date -some-formats)" /var/log/messages
<SunTsu> tiber: why do you want to filter to begin with?
<tiber> SunTsu: i just installed sshd and i'd like to check all the logins :)
<SunTsu> hasher: You should be able to add a mobile broadband connection now, the log says that it grabbed /dev/rfcomm0 as a modem
<hasher> SunTsu, the nm-applet has disappeared from my panel, what to do?
<SunTsu> tiber: then I'd rather use syslog's capabilities of creading a separate ssh.log, using newsyslog to rotate it daily
<ix_> hello, I've just deleted my partition table, any ideas?
<SunTsu> hasher: did you restart network-manager?
<SunTsu> ix_: use gpart to recover it
<metaspike> lx_ create a new one with gparted, or use testdisk to recover it
<tiber> SunTsu: yes ... i installed syslog-ng
<hasher> no, tell me how to restart it
<ribot> re
<ix_> SunTsu, I was just doing that, thank you
<SunTsu> ix_: but beware, there's dragons ahead, better grab an image of your whole disk before doing that
<tiber> SunTsu: but i'd like to be able to build a script by myself :P
<chiiiiiz> ix: try TestDisk (http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=testfile%20photorec&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cgsecurity.org%2Fwiki%2FTestDisk_Download&ei=rKn5TuyHPMaw8gPor-i9AQ&usg=AFQjCNF3zxalOKxAsYadV-vfWEDZq5XLcg&cad=rja)
<ribot> is there some good ftp batch script out there, i want to do some local mysql dump and file backup, and then the script should upload it through sftp
<ix_> chiiiiiz, use url shorteners, please
<chiiiiiz> I have spent my whole day with it, and it works well!!
<sabgenton> how do I ask dpkg for packages containing the file bla?
<chiiiiiz> sorry, not used to it...
<SunTsu> tiber: if you want to be able to build that script yourself, why ask us how we would write the line? use man pages to figure it out yourself
<sabgenton> actually expat.h
<tiber> SunTsu: because i didn't successed
<chiiiiiz> ix: http://tiny.cc/uo2e7
<hasher> the option is not there SunTsu
<metaspike> sabgenton, dpkg-query -l | grep "foo"    is one way
<SunTsu> tiber: well, look at the log's date format, look at date's an page and just try.
<ix_> chiiiiiz, thanks
<tiber> SunTsu: ok
<ix_> well, all this started from a bad grub configuration
<ix_> so I thought of deleting the mbr
<almoxarife> tiber: what is the version of the machine doing the reading?
<Leeds1> Hey all, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but I only have a knoppix live cd...can anyone tell me where to start?
<hasher> if i close the terminal, the network manager button disappears
<SunTsu> hasher: please run "sudo start network-manager"
<chiiiiiz> ix: what does Gparted say? Does it find anything?
<llutz> tiber: if you use "date" without any formats, it will include the actual time. this is very unlikely what you want to grep for in log-files
<ix_> chiiiiiz, gparted says that the partition table is gone with the wind
<ix_> but everything works fine
<ix_> until I reboot, of course
<hasher> got it, but the bluetooth option is not there! SunTsu
<SunTsu> tiber: another hint, you might want to set LANG=C just to be sure
<metaspike> Leeds1, got any spare writeables?
<metaspike> Leeds1, writable cds.
<Leeds1> loads, but I can't burn when I'm in a live session (my previous ubuntu install broke down completely)
<SunTsu> hasher: forget about bluetooth, you handled the bluetooth part already. You need to add a dial up connection, modem connection, mobile broadband connection, however it's called for you
<hasher> ok..
<hasher> now?
<chiiiiiz> ix: whoa!! I would give a try at TestDisk... it will sweep the whole drive bit-after-bit, until it finds the structure (QuickSearch, takes approx. 2 hrs for 500 Gb), or until it finds a backup partition table or boot sector (DeeperSearch)...
<SunTsu> hasher: you can do it whenever you like
<hasher> how?thats the question
<metaspike> Leeds1, when booting knoppix. boot with "knoppix toram"   then you can eject the cd and write a new one once its loaded.
<chiiiiiz> But maybe there is a faster solution, since you are still on, but I do not know this one...
<SunTsu> hasher: I already told you that twice. Open your network manager, probably by ways of nm-applet and add a connection
<chiiiiiz> Can anyone give me a hand with my 'find' problem?
<SunTsu> chiiiiiz: you didn't tell us any detail
<Leeds1> ahhh thank you metaspike! I may be back
<chiiiiiz> ix: after second thought, I am not sure TestDisk can sweep the partition that is currently running...
<ix_> right now gpart is scanning
<chiiiiiz> Sorry, I had connection problems... thought I did it
<hasher> http://imagebin.org/190516 SunTsu, the option is not showing up, there IS NO device man
<ix_> I wonder how much it will scan, my hdd is pretty small
<detrix42> Hello. On Ubuntu 10.04(Natty) handbrake worked. Handbrake is not yet updated for Oneiric.  How do I get the older version of handbrake to work with Oneiric?
<chiiiiiz> Photorec (file retrieval ) created 495 directories with all kinds of files in them...
<hasher> I mean on that list, SunTsu
<ix_> chiiiiiz, I don't need photorec
<ix_> I still ahve everything
<ix_> have
<chiiiiiz> I am trying to sort them by mime type, one type per directory. Here is my command:
<SunTsu> hasher: just add your isp's details in there
<chiiiiiz> find  -iname "*.doc" -exec cp {} /home/fred/partition/RECUPFILES/doc/\;
<hasher> i added everything u can think off[ in that window atleast]
<chiiiiiz> but it returns "missing parameter for "-exec"
<bps_> 1
<bps_> root
<SunTsu> chiiiiiz: just add a space in front of your \;
<chiiiiiz> ix: any chance to make an image of your HDD on another hdd? It is also possible with TestDisk!
<ix_> this is a laptop and I don't have what I need for that
<hasher> SunTsu, can you assist me remotely?
<ix_> I don't have an external HDD, that would be easy
<chiiiiiz> ooh!! That simple?
<SunTsu> hasher: I refuse to, I already took you by the hand for over an hour
<chiiiiiz> SunTsu: it works! Thanks!
<hasher> i think it will be quick and sweatless SunTsu if you agree for remote assistance
<SunTsu> chiiiiiz: without it find takes that semicolon as part of your path specification, couldn't separate it
<manchot> salut
<SunTsu> hasher: ask another time and I'll put you onto ignore
<hasher> ok....
<SunTsu> hasher: do your mobile internet connection details?
<SunTsu> know even
<manchot> good a channel in english
<hasher> yeah i know...
<chiiiiiz> SunTsu: ok, now I have to write the code to have it done automatically, with all kinds of mime types...
<SunTsu> chiiiiiz: for extension in doc pdf xls <and so on>; do mkdir /home/fred/partition/RECUPFILES/$extension; find . -iname \*.$extension -exec cp {} /home/fred/partition/RECUPFILES/$extension/ \; ; done
<manchot> what's the command that allows record the web page into shell ?
<hasher> SunTsu, i gave you the pastebin link in that the last line it says ignoring rfcomm [ no associated Bluetooth device] why is it so?
<SunTsu> manchot: wget? curl?
<chiiiiiz> SunTsu: thanks
<almoxarife> hasher: what 'exactly' are you trying to accomplish, not what you think you need to do to get there, but exactly what would be accomplished when complete?
<manchot> SunTsu:  ok think you i test
<hasher> i am trying to get an average internet connection from dialup
<SunTsu> hasher: I don't know why it does it, maybe pasting dmesg and/or /dev/log/syslog might shine a light on it
<almoxarife> hasher: how was shutting down network manager going to get that done?
<hasher> how do I get a log?
<SunTsu> almoxarife: it was done to get debug log files, we already restarted it again
<SunTsu> hasher: you really should try to get some linux basics
<SunTsu> hasher: they are at /var/log
<hasher> how do I get the log files?tell me man I am very weak in linux am trying to learn all the way up....
<almoxarife> hasher: reboot your system, I can't see you restoring from a shutdown of network-manager
<SunTsu> hasher: somebody else might need to take it from here, almoxarife seems to have volunteered for that
<hasher> i got it!! SunTsu
<hasher> pasting it
<SunTsu> almoxarife: he did, when I told him to "sudo start network-manager". And why would one need to reboot the computer for that?
<almoxarife> SunTsu: he got it, no need
<hasher> http://pastebin.com/HPcwDgib SunTsu
<hasher> http://pastebin.com/HPcwDgib SunTsu
<SunTsu> hasher: btw. you probably need to pair your telefone to the computer in order to have rfcomm0 finding a suitable bluetooth device
<hasher> i have paired it SunTsu
<SunTsu> hasher: did you connect it and is it connected currently?
<hasher> it is connected
<SunTsu> hasher: does it allow for modem usage?
<hasher> yeah
<hasher> very much so
<hasher> how do I edit rfcomm0.conf?
<SunTsu> hasher: did your do sudo /usr/bin/rfcomm bind?
<hasher> should I be editing that file in the first place?
<SunTsu> hasher: please, try to grab some basic linux knowledge as soon as you can
<hasher> sure, if someone tells me then, can u tell psz
<SunTsu> hasher: sudoedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<hasher> http://imagebin.org/190518 SunTsu
<SunTsu> hasher: anyway, I really need to be going, spending too much time here already
<hasher> is that ok can u tell me?
<hasher> what's wrong? can u tell me? are we missing something?
<SunTsu> hasher: except of the stray space before that semicolon, and me not knowing of channel 11 would work, it looks quite OK.
<SunTsu> hasher: but, as I said, I need to be going, good look with it
<hasher> ok thanks
<teemo> im trying to follow the instructions at: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html - I downloaded "unetbootin-linux-494" from the link, and according to the instructions all i need to do is - "check the "Allow executing file as program" box. Then simply double click it and it should open."
<teemo> So im not sure how to run the executable?
<teemo> That is i did check the checkbox, and double-clicked, and nothing happens
<teemo> im on ubuntu 11.04
<nio707> hello all
<nio707> there seems to be problem in my sound driver in my laptop after i click the update notification. i had later try to solve the problem by upgrading alsa and pulse but it didn't help
<yabai> teemo: you need to change the permissions for the file so it can execute
<nio707> the sound is working but with poor quality
<teemo> yabai: change it to what?
<scx_> hello
<nio707> scx_ hello
<yabai> teemo: can you right click and change permissions?
<yabai> teemo: just like the instructions state
<scx_> can you show me: apt-cache policy resolvconf isc-dhcp-client dhcp3-client?
<teemo> I have the "Allow executing file as program" checked, and the owner access is Read and write and the group is Read and write
<teemo> what else do I need to do?
<yabai> try running it from the command line and post the error
<teemo> command not found?
<eutheria> can evolution have tighter integration into gnome shell?
<teemo> i tried "./unetbootin-linux-494" and got nothing
<hasher> hello almoxarife
<yabai> teemo: read the instructions here:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#other
<Matrixiumn> bye
<teemo> yabai: i did, any specific part I might have missed?
<mang0_> EveRight, my problem is this: I've done ctrl + alt + f2, and now I need to get out of it...how?!
<mang0_> Everyone*
<dominik> csááááááááááááááá
<mang0_> ?
<llutz> mang0_: alt-ctrl-F7
<mang0_> llutz: : Okay, thanks :)
<yabai> teemo: can't think of anything - you might start over and d/l the current version - not very complicated, so not sure what your issue is
<teemo> i actually need the older version 494
<chiiiiiz> SunTsu: Is there a way to calculate the size of all files retrieved by the command 'find'?
<teemo> the newever version supposedly doesn't support ntfs
<teemo> im just surprised i cant simply run the executable, it seems no one complained about this before me
<yabai> teemo: where is unetbootin located on your system?
<teemo> in my downloads folder
<yabai> are you trying to start it from the terminal in that folder?
<teemo> yes
<teemo> ls, shows it
<mang0_> llutz: What about if I need to end a process? I've been using a program and it crashed, so I use ctrl + alt + f2 to get here, but I need to force quit that program. Is it `ps` to see what processes are running, and then kill -9 process_id
<yabai> teemo: try changing permissions using sudo chmod +x
<yabai> teemo: then sudo to start
<mang0> llutz: Fixed. :)
<mang0> but now mang0 is logged in
<mang0> mang0_*
<mang0> grr
<llutz> mang0: pkill "part of processname"
<teemo> to start do i need ./ ?
<mang0> llutz:, thanks.
<ribot> hi
<duskyrose> hi
<ribot> if i put files in /etc/cron.hourly -- what user will run these files?
<teemo> it wont run!
<duskyrose> hi ribot.  i am very new to ubuntu chat as well
<yabai> teemo: have you fufilled this: Additional dependencies (Linux Only): You will need the packages syslinux and p7zip-full installed
<duskyrose> i'm hoping to learn a few things here.  :)
<teemo> sudo ./unetbootin-linux-494
<yabai> teemo: got to read
<mang0_> How do I close irssi from being in ctrl + alot + f2?
<llutz> ribot: root
<teemo> that must be it
<teemo> so how can i get them?
<mang0_> llutz: How would I exit from irssi in the ctrl +alt + f2 prompt?
<llutz> mang0_: /quit
<yabai> teemo: maybe they are in the repos
<mang0_> llutz: Oh god, ofc. *facepalm* thanks for your help!
<Amdpc> Hi...Is there any sms sender desktop application available ? I am in India.
<chiiiiiz> just for information, I have the solution of my last question: (size of the files retrieved by find):
<yabai> teemo: apt-cache search whatever program
<yabai> teemo: then apt-get install
<ribot> llutz: thanks
<chiiiiiz> find ~/folder/ -type f -name *.jpg | xargs stat -c %s | awk '{a+=$1;print a}' |tail -1
<yabai> Amdpc: think google offerstthat kind of service
<chiiiiiz> gives you the sum of the size of all jpg files included in the 'folder'
<Amdpc> yabai : What do I have to do for it ?
<yabai> Amdpc: check this:  http://www.google.com/mobile/sms/
<lalagirl> !hello
<makalo10> hello
<chiiiiiz> One more question: I do list my jpg with find, and I want the output of the find command to be written in a text file....
<ix_> ;)
<chiiiiiz> Problem: it does not list beyond 63536 lines... how can I have more than that?
<llutz> chiiiiiz: find bla >textfile
<ix_> chiiiiiz, I recovered my partition table with testdisk
<chiiiiiz> llutz: i did it, but I have "only" the first 63536 lines... and I know there are more...
<chiiiiiz> ix: good to hear it!!
<teemo> yabai: so i installed them and its still not working
<teemo> where did u get the list of dependencies from?
<yabai> teemo: sorry...got no more ideas for you.
<chiiiiiz> this comes from a limitation in textfiles, I think... any way to solve this problem?
<llutz> chiiiiiz: "man split"
<chiiiiiz> thanks
<duskyrose> this has been very interesting.  I look forward to visiting again.
<lalagirl> I LOVE UBUNTU! EVERYONE WHO LOVES UBUNTU SHARE THE LOVE!!!
<lalagirl> sorry llutz, i love ubuntu now
<lalagirl> llutz: lol
<tobiiiwan> Load Average: 4.13 3.86 3.25
<lalagirl> !info IRC
<ubottu> Package IRC does not exist in oneiric
<yabai> teemo: you migt add the repo and let apt install: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<yabai> teemo: looks like they have the version you looking for
<lalagirl> no one is sharing the love? :(
<chiiiiiz> llutz: If I am right, split splits a file... not the output of a command...
<lalagirl> !info hello
<llutz> chiiiiiz: pipe finds output throug split into files
<ubottu> hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (oneiric), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<yabai> lalagirl: must be in the evening where you are...too early for me to "share the love"
<chiiiiiz> llutz: ok, I am lost....
<lalagirl> yabai its 7:28AM here
<yabai> lalagirl: wow!  i gotta get what you got
<lalagirl> yabai: on top of that, i didn't sleep all night
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<michalchik> Hi
<chiiiiiz> llutz: would this be it:   find bla | split nberoflines
<lalagirl> OMG DoctorPepper!!
<ichbinder> hello. Is there a way to easily save all open programs and their current state in a workspace so it can be loaded and continued later on?
<lalagirl> I want some
<llutz> chiiiiiz: man split (-l no-of-lines)
<michalchik> lalagirl: you seem to talk in song lyrics
<lalagirl> michalchik lol
<ichbinder> like a session manager or something like that
<yabai> ichbinder: screen can do it in the terminal
<yabai> ichbinder: but i bet you using gui
<ichbinder> yabai: well, I know and use screen and it was developed at my university. They'd kill me if I wouldn't use it. ;) But yeah, I specifically mean my guy desktop session... probably, #gnome or so might be a better place to ask...
<michalchik> Am I the only person the world that hates STEAM.
<ichbinder> yabai: thanks for answering!
<ichbinder> michalchik: nope.
<lalagirl> michalchik: not at all
<michalchik> They have never worked properly for me. 3 different computers, 4 differnt OS's.
<lalagirl> michalchik: and it was supposed to be a question
<ichbinder> michalchik: well, it *worked* properly for me
<michalchik> They crash, f'up my pass words, take hours to send me resets and whne they do they don't f'ing owrk
<oCean> michalchik: if you have to obfuscate your words, don't use them
<michalchik> Well would people rather nothave me swear at all or not censor at all?
<michalchik> self-censor
<oCean> michalchik: don't swear at all here
<ichbinder> michalchik: But: I personally hate all those systems that just make it a bit more complicated to illegaly play games... I mean, I bought a game, legally! Payed like $60 for it. Then, my friends get it illegally, play it together. I can't join them with my legal version as it won't let me use their VPN network. So either I get illegal to play with my friends or I play alone... And that was even developed by Valve...
<yabai> ichbinder: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xsm.1.html
<ichbinder> yabai: uh, nice! that sounds like what I was looking for!!!
<michalchik> Yeah, I bought mass effect 2 legally and tried to buy the DLC through steam Legally, it messed up my install so bad I could buy it and had to get the pirate copy just to play what I bought.
<lalagirl> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dmtarmey> hello has anyone tested pear os an ubuntu derivative with mac menus
<ichbinder> michalchik: yeah, that's what I so love about all those "account" games... If you pay, you get in a bigger mess than if you get it illegally...
<lalagirl> !illegal | ichbinder
<ubottu> ichbinder: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ichbinder> lalagirl: I'm not promoting software piracy!
<gribouille> when will firefox 9 be available?
<ichbinder> michalchik: we are offtopic.. let's stop. :)
<lalagirl> ichbinder: but you're still talking about it
<michalchik> IS obottu a person or a bot?
<lalagirl> michalchik: a bot
<oCean> !bot > michalchik
<ubottu> michalchik, please see my private message
<yabai> dmtarmey: looks like OSX
<yabai> dmtarmey: i guess thats the point
<gribouille> why is firefox 9 available only in ubuntu-mozilla-security?
<zaikxtox> hi. question... i have a system with ubuntu 9.10. from some time to now i was unable to find mirrors for apt repository
<michalchik> I am a complete ubuntu newbie though I have been messing around with computers for decades. Can I ask some dumb questions?
<zaikxtox> where could they be found?
<zaikxtox> michalchik, dumb questions are the best one's . go ahead
<michalchik> Thx
<oCean> zaikxtox: that's because 9.10 is EOL, repositories moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<lalagirl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michalchik> So I am coming over from windows andI really know virtually noneof the basics, si I figure. HmmmI'll try to lean by installing a game
<zaikxtox> that's what i needed to know! thanks a lot oCean
<Pricey> michalchik: If you're looking to use Ubuntu as a "replacement" for Windows... to run Windows games... you should stick with WIndows.
<michalchik> OK I try to install runes of magiv a gold game by WINE HQ, it says it requires IE7 but I keep getting errors, something about language missing. What do i do now?
<dmtarmey> yabai have you tried it
<lalagirl> michalchik Windows, PC in general is a gaming platform as well
<fizyplankton> i just installed a new graphics card and after about 14 hours of xorging, the network manager applet has a different icon. rather than a dark icon like the default, it has a white icon, like a different theme. it looks terrible, and is almost impossible to read on the white background. does anyone know how to force it back to normal?
<yabai> dmtarmey: nope
<lalagirl> michalchik Ubuntu wouldn't really have the games you're looking for
<oCean> michalchik: there's a free download for the ubuntu 10.10 guide http://ubuntu-manual.org/ - even though it's 10.10, lot's of the info is still very useful. Also see help.ubuntu.com
<yabai> michalchik: you may be happier with Windows...wine w/ many apps is sort of a comprimise
<ichbinder> michalchik: Linux, hence also Ubuntu, cannot make use of DirectX, a graphical base that most modern games need. Only OpenGL games will smoothly run in linux, maybe even natively. Else, you will need to use wine, which can be very annoying or not easy to do. So for gaming, stay with windows. For everything else, go with linux!! :)
<odst0016> very true thats the only reason windows is on my machine
<michalchik> So just do the duel boot thing?
<yabai> michalchik: i'm sure there are some great linux games
<lalagirl> michalchik: that would be a good option
<lalagirl> michalchik use wubi
<lalagirl> !wubi | michalchik
<ubottu> michalchik: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<michalchik> Yeah, I am trying to move off windows, first because I hate monopolies and second because my damnmachine crashed about 5 times last year and got a couple tojans
<ichbinder> michalchik: that's how I'd do it. I mean, if you want to learn a bit about wine, install games like "Planescape: Torment", "Final Fantasy 7", "Counterstrike 1.6", or games of similar age. But you won't be able to play more modern directX based games, afaik.
<odst0016> if you want an easier way to install games you can install playonlinux
<odst0016> it does it for you
<gribouille> when will firefox 9 be available?
<ichbinder> yabai, michalchik: nice linux games include "Spring" for Strategy or Sauerbraten for Online Ego-Shooter.
<lalagirl> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<michalchik> Well half my reason for trying to install a game is to learn about linus
<zaikxtox> michaelni, there are some thing at which windows excels, like games support. if you already have a windows license just use it for that! Like having a wii. Works great for that.
<ichbinder> michalchik: but installing a game won't teach you anything about linux. ;)
<lalagirl> !linus
<odst0016> just how to follow directions lol
<michalchik> Well, if that is true I guess I won't then
<yabai> ichbinder: thanks...not a gamer...
<dmtarmey> yabai do you know a know a version optermised for game playing
<yabai> dmtarmey: nope. i'm not a gamer, but any linux distro could be optimized for gaming
<michalchik> So I got the latest version of ununti as of about a week ago. 11.10? I think. Is it the best version to go with?
<odst0016> saboyan use to have an optimized gaming versoin
<yabai> dmtarmey: ubuntu probably a good distro, lot of community support
<odst0016> idk if they have updated it
<michalchik> So why do you folks use Ubuntu
<odst0016> the community
<zaikxtox> michalchik, I have 10 people with thinclients
<zaikxtox> they boot the main ubuntu server OS from net
<zaikxtox> and so i can manage everything in the same place, they share resources, etc.
<ichbinder> michalchik: if you are a true linux noob, start with Ubuntu and you'll learn some stuff about linux. Maybe, do not use Unity but something less fancy, like Xfce or even KDE. Or, if it's no problem for you if you might also have to reinstall your windows, i.e. if you don't have much data on it or all of it is securly backed up, you can also try to install a more complex linux distro like Arch Linux. You'll learn more about basic
<ichbinder> linux ideas during the installion then with Ubunut, imho, and the community and documentation is very good. But well, it's more complicated and you'll have to start off with a terminal only and setup everything else by hand.
<zaikxtox> michalchik, my wife uses it because she doesn't like windows but there is no MacOSX for ther netbook, and liked it
<zaikxtox> michalchik, my mother because it's easy and don't get messed up as often as her  old windowsXP... it depends
<xuser1> hi
<zaikxtox> michalchik, I personally like it being like debian in many ways, that is my true love from servers experience and realtime audio processing
<xuser1> how can i install awn in u untu oneiric (LAST VERSION)?
<Stanley00> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in oneiric
<ichbinder> michalchik: various reasons, I guess. It's safer, less vulnerable. It's easier to install than most other distros. Sometimes it's also because the environment your working community uses is all ubuntu, etc. Basically, Ubuntu gives you all the advantages of Linux while keeping it rather simple and straight forward to install and use, hence also faster for starters.
<zaikxtox> yes xuser1 . actually awm + xfwm4 is my choice
<michalchik> I actually installed Ubuntu on my my mother old machine after her windows installation blew up> she just wanted to surf and use email so I figured that would be easy to get going. She is 82 and happy with it.
<zaikxtox> ubottu,  avant-window-navigator
<xuser1> what is xfwm4 ?
<zaikxtox> michalchik, exactly. today is not like years ago where windows was crap, osX just for graphic design and linux for server farms.
<michalchik> Windows also gets real slow after a while. Does Ubuntu shoke on its own garbage or does it keeps itslef togther over time? Good trash collection and othert maintainance routines.
<zaikxtox> michalchik, every sistem has grown up a lot and it's more a matter of tastes
<zaikxtox> xuser1, the xfce window manager. it has a composition engine (true transparency, shadows) but it's far more lightweight than compiz
<zaikxtox> michalchik, it's less prone to that.
<xuser1> i want use awn for replace gnome 3
<zaikxtox> far less prone.
<lalagirl> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1~bzr822-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 341 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<zaikxtox> xuser1, yep. i did it. it works wonderful even inside a VirtualBox
<michalchik> Well so far it seems a lot more stable and faster.
<xuser1> where can i get last version of awn ?
<xuser1> any ppa?\
<michalchik> Firefox still crashes but I think that is because of an add-on that I like,
<xuser1> :-D
<zaikxtox> michalchik, in many ways. but i know that windows 7 is a good product. much better thatn XP and Vista. You just have to try it for a while and see how comfortable you feel at it.
<Pricey> michalchik: It depends on how you maintain it. If you install random crap from every which place, anything will get slow.
<yabai> xuser1: :-P google is your friend
<zaikxtox> xuser1, the one in 11.10 is quite good anyway
<lalagirl> xuser1 try sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Pricey> michalchik: Have you been introduced to the concept of "repositories" yet, and why adding 3rd party ones is a bad idea?
<Pricey> michalchik: Infact, installing anything from a 3rd party is usually a bad idea if its available in the Ubuntu ones.
<lalagirl> !google | yabai
<ubottu> yabai: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<michalchik> Well I do tend to install lots of crap, but I virus check the hell out of it and uninstall it if I don't need it
<lalagirl> !language | michalchik
<ubottu> michalchik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<michalchik> Do you guys have a text to speech program that is as good as text aloud?
<zaikxtox> michalchik, well... not having to run antiviruses and that crap is actually a huge performance booster
<michalchik> Yeah,i figured
<lalagirl> !language | zaikxtox
<ubottu> zaikxtox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yabai> lalagirl: sorry, i thought he had google-fu...
<Pricey> !repositories | michalchik
<ubottu> michalchik: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zaikxtox> michalchik, never used one, but i guess that probably text aloud is at the state of the art.
<Pricey> michalchik: Check out those links from ubottu.
<zaikxtox> crap triggers that message?
<zaikxtox> i have to continue working!
<yabai> lalagirl: you are great at using ubottu...i wonder if you really exist :-P
<Pricey> zaikxtox: No, people trigger that message.
<hroi> hi
<michalchik> Does ubbotu boot people?
<Pricey> yabai: for certain values of 'great'.
<zaikxtox> michalchik, have a nice day and a happy new year.
<Pricey> michalchik: Nope.
<michalchik> thanks pricey
<hroi> I want to assign a proxy to my computer, can I do that even though my computer does not have an ip address by itself?
<zaikxtox> lalagirl, crap is a word. language is a teasure. don't crop people's languages unless you want them dumb!
<hroi> the local wlan router has the ip
<Pricey> hroi: "assign a proxy"... could you explain a little more clearly exactly what your problem is?
<lalagirl> I didn't think that was a nice way to leave.
<michalchik> IS a respository like an offical download center integrated with ubuntu?
<hroi> proxy service,  IP address
<hroi> ehm... I want to use an ip address service proxy service
<hroi> I dont know any more lingo than that
<hroi> some other service than isp dhcp
<yabai> michalchik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<r_a_f> is there a way to backup my system?
<hroi> r_a_f: rsync -R / /media/mybackupdisk/.
<michalchik> How do I check to see if my sound card has the latest drivers?
<r_a_f> hroi: great THANKS - ill try it :)
<hroi> r_a_f: sorry, not rsync maybe just cp -r / /media/mybackupdisk
<r_a_f> lol :P
<hroi> r_a_f: you need to have enough space on your external disk
<andygraybeal> i use rsync :)
<hroi> r_a_f: wait, also use cp -rv   just to see what is going on
<hroi> r_a_f: not cp -r,  usr  cp -rv
<llutz> cp -ax
<andygraybeal> i rsync from all my computers to one location then use bacula to throw it onto tape
<andygraybeal> tape is old though
<r_a_f> ok I have big external
<michalchik> well, goodnigh folks. thanks
<hroi> r_a_f: if you do this regularly,  then you should use rsync as andygraybeal does.
<andygraybeal> yea, i have mine in cron jobs
<andygraybeal> every night :(
<andygraybeal> errr :)
<r_a_f> huhu ok then , I'll try rsync
<hroi> wait, does cp -rv  and rasync -R  see hidden files? Im not sure about that...
<llutz> hroi: they do
<hroi> r_a_f: llutz: llutz has the right command you need  cp -rav
<hroi> llutz: but need -a, right?
<Peddy> hello, I have given the user 'steve' access via ssh. He is not an administrator and I do not want him to view others home folders. However, I want him to be able to access a folder in my homedirectory (/home/myhome/Music/). How can I accomplish this? Symlinks?
<llutz> cp -ar is nonsense, -a includes -r
<r_a_f> and do I have to use sudo ?
<usuario> hi
<usuario> hi
<usuario> hi
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frewo> hi llutz
<hroi> r_a_f: do you really need to back up you os?, maybe you really want to backup  /home/ and nothing else?
<frewo> llutz: no problems with symlinks and hardlinks?
<usuario> hola!
<r_a_f> hroi: yea - I must reformat my partition so...
<hroi> r_a_f: only use sudo if you must backup /
<LjL> usuario: please don't flood
<usuario> claro,claro
<llutz> frewo: -a includes -d and " -d     same as --no-dereference --preserve=links"
<usuario> k si k mu bn
<frewo> llutz: thx
<LjL> usuario: and english please
<hroi> r_a_f: hmm. maybe you want to take an image of your hard drive partition? thats more complicated
<usuario> ok
<LjL> usuario: /join #ubuntu-es if you want spanish
<hroi> r_a_f: and you cant just copy back your backup onto your disk after reformatting the partition.
<llutz> frewo: if you want to be sure about hardlinks, use rsync -Haux ...
<hroi> r_a_f: it wont boot
<usuario> have you silly?
<usuario> are you silly?
<usuario> are you silly
<hroi> llutz: frewo:   r_a_f wants to reformat his partiton and copy back his files.... :S
<frewo> hroi: ah, ok
<hroi> llutz: frewo:   any suggestions on how to do that right so that his computer will boot
<r_a_f> ok - i just backup my /home
<llutz> hroi: backup /etc, $HOME and maybe some parts of /var, reinstall, restore files from backup
<r_a_f> rest will be installed again
<llutz> !clone | r_a_f if you want to install same stuff as before
<ubottu> r_a_f if you want to install same stuff as before: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<frewo> hroi: a always used clonezilla. but rsync within live, as llutz sayas, sounds interessting to try
<r_a_f> huhu ok BIG thanks for all of you ;)
<hroi> r_a_f: here you can always a simple and direct answer :S
<suman_> HI
<llutz> i prefer filebased backups over images, but ....
<suman_> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu
<suman_> I have one question
<suman_> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 in my machine
<suman_> some times my machine is haging because of lot of requests
<suman_> I am seeing the following logs in ufw.log
<suman_> Dec 27 17:53:05 ubuntu kernel: [25742.952944] [UFW AUDIT] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:40:61:86:28:eb:1d:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.101 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=29881 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58
<suman_> but I don't have samba client or server installed in my machine
<suman_> is there is any chance on why this can happen?
<jmscomtech> is there a way to merge the side bar with the task bar?
<jmscomtech> im running ubuntu 11.10
<njbair> where are encryption keys stored?
<chiiiiiz> hi!
<chiiiiiz> Is there a limit in the number of files a folder can contain in a ext4 filesystem?
<chiiiiiz> I meant "number of files", not size...
<chiiiiiz> I have a folder with more than 42000 files... and Nautilus seems to have the worst difficulties to handle it
<DarkStar1> is it possible to increase the number of virtual screens beyond the 4?
<lalagirl> DarkStar1 i think so
<lalagirl> DarkStar1 not so sure though
<DarkStar1> lalagirl: ok thx
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: you can, via ccsm
<DarkStar1> Stanley00: so not natively possible
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: or gconftool...
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: it is natively, IMO
<DarkStar1> Stanley00: As it is my installation is not stable.  Don't want to add to it's quirkiness :)
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: the key for gconftool is at /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/show_desktop_edge
<DarkStar1> ummm...... apt says gconftool doesn't exist :(
<DarkStar1> Ok
<scbickle> trying to set fixed ip address for wireless connection but apply button grey on ipv4 tab (10.10)
<smokycat> apt-cache search gconftool  ->  gconf2
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: it is installed by default...
<smokycat> isnt it?
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: there is a GUI front end, call gconf-editor.
<DarkStar1> smokycat: Well I can't seem to access it in unity
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: gconftool is a command, type it in terminal.
<smokycat> oh sorry
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: if you dont used to command line, you could try gconf-editor, or ccsm
<DarkStar1> Stanley00:  tried. none are showing up in unity
<dmtarmey> hello problem with synaptic package manager error http://paste.ubuntu.com/784557/
<CipherX> hai
<Stanley00> DarkStar1: you must install gconf-editor to use it.
<projekt26> will firefox 9 be out for ubuntu soon?
<Naeblis> I'm not able to install alsamixer on my machine. It says "Reading state information... Done
<Naeblis> E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<Naeblis> ". Any help?
<Stanley00> projekt26: yes, it will be here soon :D
<projekt26> ok :)
<r00trunner> i know, it's a little bit of topic but does someone know how to send special characters like 'ü', 'ä', ... in telnet via smtp?
<projekt26> probably depends on your terminal emulator
<Stanley00> dmtarmey: it cause by the cdrom you add to software source. how did you add that cdrom?
<dmtarmey> not sure
<pangolin> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<dmtarmey> i have added things on terminal that havnt worked
<dmtarmey> how to a remove this pls
<venkatmangudi> added things on terminal? how?
<venkatmangudi> dmtarmey: could you explain?
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<smokycat> hello world
 * Zap-W slaps smokycat around a bit with a large trout
<happy21>  how do i know that i am using or not a secure connection?
<dmtarmey> i have the following error i just want to get rid of the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/784557/
<xuser1> i accidentaly deleted gmnome session form usr/share/gnome-session/ gnome
<xuser1> what ca i do ?
<CipherX> if you can send/receive data in plain-text it's insecure ;)
<happy21> means?
<xuser1> i used sudo rm /usr/share/gnome-session/gnome
<happy21> i didn' t get you man
<CipherX> lol, got something like nmap?
<xuser1> how can i fix that?
<happy21> CipherX: i am talking of here itself in chat how do i know if my connection is secure?
<venkatmangudi> gimme a sec dmtarmey
<happy21>  CipherX: i am talking of here itself in chat how do i know if my connection is secure?
<CipherX> happy21: I heard you the first time
<llutz> happy21: /whois happy21
<xuser1> how an i fix that ?
<xuser1> any ideas?
<happy21> no i mean how to know if i am using the ssl?
<CipherX> * [happy21] is using a secure connection
<CipherX> you're good
<llutz> happy21: /whois happy21
<Klaus_Dieter> so I have this dd-image that I created from an audio cd using dd if=/dev/cdrom of=bla.dd bs=2048 - how do I create wav files from that image? cdda2wav and cdparanoia only seem to support real devices rather than files
<happy21> ClipherX: how you knew it?
<CipherX> like llutz just said
<happy21> i just played with it and confugured but not getting how to know
<Stanley00> dmtarmey: you should open soft ware source, remove that cdrom source, and readd if you want.
<happy21> but it is giving me my ip address
<CipherX> happy21: /whois happy21 tells you
<happy21> i can see
<Pici> happy21: This channel is for Ubuntu support. If you have a question about IRC it would be better adderssed in #freenode
<happy21> i can see the ip
<CipherX> so?
<venkatmangudi> dmtarmey: looks like you've removed the CD ROM from the drive.
<pangolin> happy21: you will always be able to see your own ip
<pangolin> happy21: join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<happy21> pangolin: ok, it means to only me it shows the ip of mine but not to others???
<owenll> xuser1:  “sudo apt-get install gnome-session”
<happy21> pangolin: ok sure
<Pici> happy21: Again This channel is for *Ubuntu* support. If you have a question about IRC it would be better adderssed in #freenode
<happy21> ok ty Pici
<CipherX> I take it a secure connection means you have an encrypted connection to the server, not sure about that though?
<rchilso1> how can i compile from source "mol-0.9.72.1" from sourceforge.org?
<llutz> CipherX: you're right
<mjohn4251> lalagirl : message me
<happy21> CipherX: what you get/see the output of: /whois happy21
<happy21> CipherX: what you get/see the output of: /whois happy21
<CipherX> * [happy21] (~linuxeart@117.206.160.119): Linux Earth
<happy21> ok
<xuser1> doesnot work
<happy21> ty
<happy21> bye
<venkatmangudi> dmtarmey, are you there?
<dmtarmey> cheers im remove the mention of it in the system
<xuser1> gnome-session is aleready at last ver.
<venkatmangudi> dmtarmey, you can also go to software sources and uncheck the CD ROM
<dmtarmey> sorry i have move from ubuntu to a derivative pear os and i dont know were the tools are just testing it out
<owenll> xuser1: http://www.bitsbythepound.com/re-install-gnome-session-in-ubuntu-361.html
<chiiiiiz> Hi! How can I ask find to give me all type of files I have (I do not want the lsit of files, but only the various extensions of my files)
<venkatmangudi> dmtarmey, it doesn't matter if it is not Ubuntu... if it is a debian based system it should work
<rchilso1> is there another source of the file "Mac on Linux" that is already compiled for ubunut?
<dmtarmey> software source wont run for some reason
<Stanley00> chiiiiiz: I dont know, but there is a simple solution, use find, file, and sort -u :D
<chiiiiiz> thanks...
<rchilso1> ineed to run some mac files on an ubuntu install. is there an api i can use in ubuntu software sources?
<bullgard4> ~/.config/banshee-1/log includes a line: "[Info 06:41:23.999] AmazonMP3 store redirect URL: http://one-ubuntu.com/music/store/amz/" Why does Banshee link me to the commercial enterprise Amazon?
<Stanley00> rchilso1: I dont think it's possible...
<rchilso1> kk thx
<venkatmangudi> dmtarmey, open /etc/apt/sources.list in your editor
<venkatmangudi> and then comment out the line which has apt-cd
<venkatmangudi> should do the trick
<dmtarmey> ok cheers there is a shortcut in this pear os but its not working
<bullgard4> Pici:  It appears to me that reporting Banshee bugs in Apport is somewhat special. Can I assume that '~$ ubuntu-bug banshee' will extract and publish the file ~/.config/banshee-1/log too?
<pangolin> dmtarmey: if you are not using Ubuntu then you need to find the channel for your distribution.
<sedeki> When I pull out my electric charger from my laptop, the laptop thinks it has critically low level of battery and shuts down even though it has full battery
<sedeki> any ideas on how to fix this?
<venkatmangudi> sedeki, are you sure that the battery is full?
<projekt26> sedeki: maybe your battery is not working?
<sedeki> i am sure the battery is full
<bullgard4> sedeki: "thinks" is no precise description. Please report the exact error message and the situation in which you do obtain it.
<venkatmangudi> you might have a battery that's dead
<sedeki> i'm running on the battery at the moment, i just booted without charging
<sedeki> bullgard4, true, but where do I obtain this info then?
<mintux> why I got 401  Authorization Required  ( W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/main/binary-i386/Package 401  Authorization Required )  ????
<mintux> when apt-get update
<sedeki> bullgard4, it even says "0:01 min until fully charged", then i pull out and it says it has critically low battery
<bullgard4> sedeki: I do not know what information you refer to speicifically. Probably you should read /var/log/dmesg.0.
<mintux> no solutions ?
<CipherX> prob something in dmesg or /proc
<bullgard4> sedeki: Grep /var/log/dmesg.0 for ACPI events.
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382 - it doesn't make any difference if I add HTML to the list. Running the same command on other sites though usually yields tons of PDFs and DOCs.
<CipherX> mintux: I followed that link
<CipherX> mintux: I got, Not Found
<CipherX> The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/natty-security/main/binary-i386/Package was not found on this server.
<CipherX> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at security.ubuntu.com Port 80
<CipherX> oh nvm
<mintux> CipherX: I have a lot of repository . its my output http://codepad.org/I52Kpwaq
<bullgard4> sedeki: What is "it" in 'and it says it has critically low battery'?
<radon-> Hello! I'm trying to run a program but when I run it from terminal, i just get an error message like this: "error while loading shared libraries: libpng14.so.14: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<sedeki> bullgard4, i'm running gnome and there is a gadget in the menu bar at the top of the screen
<mintux> I change my repo now
<CipherX> yea I dunno, sounds like it wants you to authenticate lol
<sedeki> "ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared"
<bullgard4> sedeki: There are more than one  gadgets in the menu bar at the top of the Ubuntu screen. --  What Ubuntu version / release do you use?
<mintux> http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu
<CipherX> mintux: what are you using, none of those links even load for me
<Pici> mintux: Are you behind a proxy?
<CipherX> mintux: it looks like it's trying to make connections to various servers using, /ubuntu/dists/natty/partner/binary-i386/Packages, having no luck and then telling you to authenticate
<mintux> I changed it now my repo now is http://codepad.org/ZU5ojaVy
<mintux> how can I know ?
<Pici> mintux: If you are running mint then you need to be asking in their support channel. We do not support Mint here.
<bullgard4> sedeki: The message "ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared" is relevant. But I do not know a remedy. It is probably wise to repeat your question and this message in an Ubuntu mailing list.
<CipherX> I don't think it's an authentication problem, I went to one of those links and got a 404, not found, doesn't look like an authentication problem
<mintux> I tried everything also mint repo
<dmtarmey> pangolin i have but doesn’t seem to be anyone there
<mintux> I don't know why I got this
<LjL> mintux: that's a very bad idea. Ubuntu's and Mint's repos aren't really compatible.
<mintux> I've got 401 for everything also
<mintux> I put debian repo
<stimpie> #guice
<CipherX> so there you have it, none of those paths exist
<mintux> can you give your repo to test?
<sedeki> bullgard4, ok, thanks. is disabling acpi a good idea otherwise?
<mintux> CipherX: give me your repo to test
<venkatmangudi> Sedeki, sometimes acpi gets in the way of Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> sedeki: No. ACPI is a complicated functional area. You might endanger overheating your computer, for example.
 * muzone is now playing: Muzone - Sax Set (http://home.no/dwaynie/sax_set.mp3)
<apollo00> does ubuntu have an equivalent program to ccleaner in windows?
<dr_willis> !info bleachbits
<ubottu> Package bleachbits does not exist in oneiric
<sedeki> also, is there anyway to disable the guest account in ubuntu 11.04? i dont find any gdm settings
<dr_willis> hmm. what is that name..
<dr_willis> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-2 (oneiric), package size 302 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<bullgard4> apollo00: What is the function of ccleaner in Windows?
<usuario> #ubuntu-es
<venkatmangudi> sedeki, user manager?
<CipherX> mintux: sorry can't find a repo...I just downloaded the iso and installed 11.10 on my machine then from there I use either apt-get or synaptic
<apollo00> delete unnecessary files from the system
<nico_> one know cybermirc.org?
<dr_willis> its amazing the # of 'system cleaners' and 'registry cleaners' and optmizers that exist for windows..  that stuff is normally just not needed in linux.
<Flamekebab> Is anyone willing to help me setup an email server? (Dovecot, Postfix, that sort of thing)
<mintux> CipherX: I tried this website http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<CipherX> I HATE "registry cleaners"
<dr_willis> apollo00:  bleachbit and  the computer janitor program are about all ive ever (rarely) needed
<CipherX> they should call them "make your OS less functional than it already is utils"
<apollo00> what do you use to securely wipe free space?
<dr_willis> apollo00:  theres secure deletion tools out there. as for zeroing free space.. havent bothered in ages.
<CipherX> mintux: http://www.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> sedeki: http://linuxbsdos.com/ask/2011/06/disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<mintux>  CipherX: and my repo is now http://codepad.org/Br8mKrDn
<apollo00> Ok, thx dr
<mellpatr> how I identify which line has wrong at sources.list when received the message Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-mirror.fc.hp.com/LinuxCOE/Ubuntu4HP/dists/ubuntu4hp/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'oneiric/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<venkatmangudi> mellpatr, doesn't that message identify the line?
<mintux> CipherX: do you confirm this document ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<mintux>  ?
<dr_willis> I thought he just pasted the line thats wrong..
<bullgard4> apollo00: Please use computer-janitor.
<mellpatr> venkatmangudi, when i run the apt-update, i had these error
<CipherX> mintux: are you trying to change where apt-get pulls packages from?
<mellpatr> i want to identify how i resolve this issue
<usuario> #ubuntu-es
<venkatmangudi> mellpatr, open up your /ec/apt/sources.list file and comment out the line
<mintux> CipherX: I tried everything but I don't why iv got 401  Authorization Required while I can open it with my browser
<supuers> need assistance on GUFW appears you have to turn it on everytime you restart..Anyway of automatically haaving it start up on a restart?
<CipherX> mintux: as someone stated earlier, are you behind a proxy?
<CipherX> mintux: only thing I could think of maybe...
<mintux>  CipherX:proxy where  on my system ?
<mintux> CipherX: proxy where  on my system ?
<mellpatr> yes.. but i cant identify the line... im feel a noob.. ;)
<LjL> mintux: are you connecting from a company? if so, you're probably behind a proxy
<mintux> CipherX: I don't do anything with my system . how can I know that?
<CipherX> mintux: don't know where...just a thought...
<mintux> LjL: maybe that company
<f310> hello all good morning.
<mintux> LjL: I have notebook if I got same thing the problem is form my DSL provider ?
<CipherX> mintux: if you haven't changed anything "apt-get install <package-name>" should work find....
<supuers> hello
<f310> to stop a service from running at boot time,  the command "service (SERVICE) stop" is enought?
<CipherX> mintux: otherwise, something is configured wrong or you have a proxy or firewall blocking your connection
<mintux> CipherX: but it doesn't also update my package how can it install anything ?
<Flamekebab> Is anyone willing to help me setup an email server? (Dovecot, Postfix, that sort of thing)
<LjL> mintux: not sure what you're saying. if you have the problem with your home DSL connection, then it's probably not a proxy.
<istiaque> hi,, i am new in ubuntu 11.04 , how can i use c language? is it possible?
<venkatmangudi> f310, look up starup programs
<mellpatr> venkatmangudi, I m searching about 'dists' at all files from source.list.d and source.list.. but i havent found the correct line to comment..
<LjL> istiaque: of course it's possible. install "build-essential" and then you can compile C code. you may of course want an IDE to edit code, there are several available.
<LjL> !code | istiaque
<ubottu> istiaque: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<supuers> yes you can use c
<mintux> LjL: how can I found out the firewall or anything is on my system?
<LjL> mintux: try "echo $HTTP_PROXY $http_proxy"
<f310> venkatmangudi, there is nothing about it. I am using the last version o ubuntu, if that helps ^.^
<CipherX> mintux: it's just an example....but you're right if it's not getting the package there's a problem, just trying to figure out what's wrong....
<mintux> the output is http://127.0.0.1:0/
<LjL> mintux: then you're using a proxy, and an invalid one at that.
<istiaque> <LjL<ubottu  thanks..
<LjL> mintux: the output should be empty
<mintux> hmmm
<CipherX> there it is...
<LjL> mintux: what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<bullgard4> ~/.config/banshee-1/log includes a line: "[Info 06:41:23.999] AmazonMP3 store redirect URL: http://one-ubuntu.com/music/store/amz/" Why does Banshee link me to the commercial enterprise Amazon?
<LjL> bullgard4: because Ubuntu One?
<pangolin> #ubuntuone
<supuers> default for purchasing
<mathews> where can I see the video which buffered by youtube?.I looked in temp folder in the file system but not there.
<bullgard4> LjL: I do  not want to establish a commercial relationship with Amazon. How can I switch off this linkage?
<owenll> f310: Search for the app "Startup Applications"
<supuers> mintux...gufw has to be restarted evrytime system restarts as grayed out is off. any way to have it set up where you don't have to restart the ufw manually?
<istiaque> <LjL<ubottu> I have another question , it is Have any soft in ubuntu 11.04 substitute for .net ?
<LjL> bullgard4: remove banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore
<supuers> I think under preferences...
<LjL> istiaque: yes, it's called Mono
<LjL> istiaque: an IDE for it is "monodevelop"
<Metroshica> is nagios part of the repository? if so, how much configuration is needed after installation?
<mintux> sudo ufw status
<mintux> Status: inactive
<mintux> supuers: ^
<istiaque> How can i install it ,Please give me terminal command .
<Dr_Willis_> !mono
<f310> owenll, ah to install ... ok I was looking for the (already installed)
<LjL> !info nagios3 | Metroshica, no idea about configuration
<supuers> thanks
<ubottu> Metroshica, no idea about configuration: nagios3 (source: nagios3): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-3 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Metroshica> istiaque, in 11.04 mono is already pre-installed
<CipherX> ufw enable
<LjL> istiaque: "sudo apt-get install monodevelop"
<LjL> !software > istiaque
<ubottu> istiaque, please see my private message
<CipherX> then I add a default deny all incoming rule
<supuers> no it states active thanks again
<CipherX> works for pretty much anything that isn't a server
<CipherX> supuers: make sure you have rules set up
<CipherX> supuers: just having an active firewall guarantees nothing
<supuers> I just set up rules to deny incoming
<CipherX> ok
<supuers> Cipherx and mintux thanks again
<dr_willis> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http:++
<dr_willis>         | breaker313 brianl|a brilserver brjannc Browser Bruce_Sommer Brumle_ brutal_ Bry8Star Bry8Star{GB bsmith093 bullgard4 busybyeski bzrk C-S-B c0nv1ct
<dr_willis>         | c22 c_smith cablop cafuego calimocho Calinou cannonball cantoma capeta capri caravone carif_ CarlFK Castorr cbhl cdeszaq ceed^ celthunder chachan
<dr_willis>         | chadi_ chalcedony Chappie-san CharminTheMoose Charybdis chasmo chazza cheako Cheapshot Chewtoy chihchun chiiiiiz chokesmaster Chotaz Chousuke
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulse> does anyone have a working script for rapidshare downloading?
<Corey> dr_willis: Don't do that please.
<Calinou> spy's sappin dr_willis
<cablop> dr_willis: ?
<bullgard4> Corey: I Think that this was a hacker's attack.
<LjL> i think that was a mispaste, myself
<CipherX> lol
<CipherX> watch out, hackers flooding your ircs
<sedeki> bullgard4, i don't have "gdm-guest"
<cablop> maybe a users list command
<bullgard4> sedeki: I did not make any suggestion about gdm-guest.
<roxlu> hi! is it normal that hosts.allow is empty? I somehow cannot access my ubuntu server anymore from other pc's in the network and I've no idea what happened
<sedeki> bullgard4, you posted a link that suggested that
<sedeki> regarding disabling of the guest account in ubuntu 11.04
<bullgard4> sedeki: What time?
<dr_willis> 3 yr old  was hammering on the keyboard while i was making his breakfast... sorry.
<etheretic3> hello. does anyone have experience with backing up to blu-ray disks from ubuntu?
<sedeki> bullgard4, i dont have timestamps in my irc client: <bullgard4> sedeki: http://linuxbsdos.com/ask/2011/06/disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<spectacular> hi, I have a file with an OCD extension which seems to have multiple EOFs. how can I split it into multiple files at the EOFs?
<faLUCE> hi how can I format to fat 16 /dev/sdb (usb flash drive) ?
<bullgard4> sedeki: Please excuse me that this article is not applicable to you. --  My apologies.
<CipherX> faLUCE: fdisk should work
<smokycat> roxlu: /etc/hosts.allowed of my ubuntu server 10.04 is empty too
<faLUCE> CipherX: which is the command?
<sedeki> bullgard4, no problem.
<CipherX> faLUCE: fdisk is the command, but not sure exactly how to make it do a fat 16
<dr_willis> you use fdisk to make parittions, then mkfs to format as needed faLUCE . or use gparted for a nice gui tool
<LjL> CipherX: fdisk doesn't format...
<CipherX> ah, there you go
<LjL> CipherX, faLUCE: mkfs is the command, with -t msdos i think
<CipherX> LjL: ok
<owenll> sudo mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sdb ? 			 		
<dr_willis> owenll:  it would be sdb1 most likely
<CipherX> like dr_willis said, gparted is really nice, if you have a gui running...
<faLUCE> owenll: mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdb
<Visual`> faLUCE: are you root ?
<dr_willis> making a flesystem would require sudo/root rights of course.
<dr_willis> to access the device.. and its MOST likely /dev/sdb1
<jmscomtech> how do i set the unity launcher to open all the time?
<CipherX> faLUCE: need to be root and it may be /dev/sdb1?
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  the ccsm tool has plugin settings to make thepanel not hide.
<faLUCE> CipherX: tried without success
<jmscomtech> yeah whats it called?
<CipherX> faLUCE: did you look above ^
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<faLUCE> CipherX: I tried your tip
<jmscomtech> ive got the compiz open
<CipherX> faLUCE: more specifically?
<owenll> faLUCE: with sudo?
<CipherX> faLUCE: what did you type?
<faLUCE>  mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sdb1   <---- as root mkdosfs: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system
<CipherX> it's telling you it's already mounted
<llutz> faLUCE: umount it
<dr_willis> :)
<CipherX> tell me what you get when you type mount /dev/sdb1
<CipherX> the os may already have done it for you
<faLUCE> if I umount I obtain the same error
<CipherX> ??
<dr_willis> then its not unmounted...
<dr_willis> or its remounting.
<CipherX> can't umount on the device can you? think you have to umount on the mount point
<dr_willis> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> or.. just use gparted
<CipherX> ie umount /mnt/whatever
<MrClaw> I have an idea for a feature. Where can I report it?
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<faLUCE> CipherX: I did that! I see the device icon disappear after umounting it. but the error remains if I use mkdosfs
<MrClaw> Cool, thanks. :)
<CipherX> faLUCE: whats the error...got to be specific
<faLUCE> let me reboot
<CipherX> features > /dev/null #just kidding
<roxlu> smokycat: thanks
<MrClaw> Can you please tell me how the power saving mode (standby) is called in Ubuntu?
<hmuller> What are the base metapackages  used to build the distribution? (i.e. ubuntu-desktop, and ?)
<jmscomtech> geez this sucks no1 to help me on here or compiz
<muzone> Why can't I wget -r -A pdf,doc http://www.fabricly.com? https://gist.github.com/1519382 - it doesn't make any difference if I add HTML to the list. Running the same command on other sites though usually yields tons of PDFs and DOCs.
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  help with what exactly?
<jmscomtech> i want to make the launcher visible at all times like a docked taskbar
<venkatmangudi> jmscomtech, what's the problem?
<oCean> muzone: if it works for other sites, how is this an #ubuntu issue?
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  its in the unity plugin settings in the ccsm tool.
<dr_willis> webupd8  has a decent guide on tweaking unity.
<dr_willis> the webupd8 blog site i mean.
<jmscomtech> why isnt it enabled in ubuntu 2d?
<faLUCE> after rebooting mkdosfs worked. thansk
<owenll> faLUCE: thanks for coming back to report
<faLUCE> owenll: thank you. let's hope now I can boot for pen drived
<dr_willis> unity2d does not use compiz. its basically a seperate app with its own settings.
<dr_willis> ive heard that  some day compiz will also work for non-3d acellerated setups so the 2 unitys would get merged then. but  not sure if thats going to happen in the next releae or not.
<afrodeity> Recovery kernel boots straight into root
<bullgard4> LjL: I de-installed the package »banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore«. I restarted my computer and Banshee too.  The text of the Info line: "AmazonMP3 store redirect URL: http://one-ubuntu.com/music/store/amz/" remained. Only its timestamp was updated.
<CipherX> hrm, when you run netstat (ie: $ netstat) is that going to tell you open sockets before or after your firewall? I take it before, because I have ufw up and running and configured?
<afrodeity> Grub seems ok
<jmscomtech> ahh so to have the unit plugin show up and enabled u need to be in ubuntu, not ubuntu2D :/
<ribot> hey
<afrodeity> Telinit 3 stuck.at.ufw
<owenll> jmscomtech:  dr_willis posted this when you were away "unity2d does not use compiz. its basically a seperate app with its own settings. ive heard that  some day compiz will also work for non-3d acellerated setups so the 2 unitys would get merged then. but  not sure if thats going to happen in the next releae or not."
<bullgard4> MrClaw: They are called »Suspend« and »Hibernate« in Ubuntu 10.04.3.
<MrClaw> bullgard4: Thank you. :)
<ribot> i'm trying to get a file to a local path using ncftpget, but i find no way to use this method "ncftpget -C [flags] remote-host remote-path-name local-path-name", as it keeps telling me to use -R if I want the whole directory tree, which i don't
<hmuller> let me rephrase, "Did lsb-base replace ubuntu-base?"
<CipherX> oh wow
<bullgard4> MrClaw: Not bene: There are two power saving modes.
<bullgard4> MrClaw: Nota bene: There are two power saving modes.
<MrClaw> bullgard4: Suspension and hibernation?
<CipherX> I've got a bug....a scroll bar for my 'terminal' application some-how got "stuck" on my display and won't go away
<bullgard4> MrClaw: Yes.
<MrClaw> bullgard4: Right. :)
<jmscomtech> ahh ok sory was switching desktops
<jmscomtech> i did want to merge the launcher with taskbar but dont think you can
<faLUCE> well, nothing solved. I have an old motherboard. when I try to boot from usb disk (formated as fat 32) it says "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found" . I formated the usb disk as fat 16 and now it hangs om boot. what could I do
<faLUCE> ?
<jmscomtech> is it possible to transfer the grub/boot sector from one hdd to another?
<ouyes> I get a file access error when use command ls -al
<radon-> Where can I find a working SNES emulator for Ubuntu 11.10 x64? I installed ZSNES i386 version but it removed my music player and some other packages
<dr_willis> snes9x is an alterantive radon-
<ouyes> here is the error message http://pastebin.com/Mg34PrPX
<dr_willis> No idea why zsnes would remove things..
<radon-> Yep
<radon-> I ran command "sudo apt-get install zsnes:i386" and it removed audacious and some librarie
<ouyes> it seems there is a problem with the ext4 filesystem
<radon-> libraries
<lucas__> Ive got a netgear n150 wireless usb adapter and it will not work on ubuntu 10.10 could some plz help me plz
<radon-> dr_willis: I can't find Snes9x from the repositories
<dr_willis> zsnes is only avail in 32bit.
<diskord> I'm trying to find the device file for my scanner to see if I can get it working, but cannot find it. I see the scanner in dmesg: [    4.509244] scsi 7:0:0:0: Processor         EPSON    GT-9800          1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<dr_willis> radon-:  dont think its int he repos any more
<dr_willis> seems a lot of the emulators have been slowly vanishing from the repos.
<radon-> dr_willis: hmh. I compiled it on my own, got it working but it doens't have sound
<radon-> snes9x I mean
<diskord> does anybody have any advice how i can find the device file / name
<diskord> ?
<lucas__> Ive got a netgear n150 wireless usb adapter and it will not work on ubuntu 10.10 could some plz help me plz
<dr_willis> i got zense installed here.. never noticed it removing anything. but im on a 32bit system
<khan> i want to turn my laptop to a developing station i already got ubuntu up and running i just recomendations on some software
<dr_willis> diskord:  for what device?
<dr_willis> khan:  developing what exactly?
<diskord> dr_willis: for my scanner
<diskord> [    4.509244] scsi 7:0:0:0: Processor         EPSON    GT-9800          1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<sovereignentity> can ubuntu 11.xx be made to look and act like 10.04?
<dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<diskord> from dmesg
<khan> websites so front-end/back-end also working with rubyonrails
<CipherX> No command 'snes' found, did you mean:
<khan> so i want a good text editor
<dr_willis> all ive ever had to do with scanners is plyg them in and start scanning..
<CipherX>  Command 'zsnes' from package 'zsnes' (universe)
<diskord> dr_willis: I'm past that
<dr_willis> khan:  theres dozens of text editors out there.  depends on what you like.
<dr_willis> diskord:  is it a printer-scanner combo?
<robin0800_> ! notunity | sovereignentity
<ubottu> sovereignentity: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lucas__> Ive got a netgear n150 wireless usb adapter and it will not work on ubuntu 10.10 could some plz help me plz
<jmscomtech> dr_willis: ive installed ubuntu 11.10, onto my 3rd hdd, i want to pull the 1st hdd(windows out) and use the linux hdd as main but i think the grub/boot loader was installed on first hdd , so if i do pull it out the system wont boot correct? if so is there a way to transfer it to the 3rd drive?
<sskalnik> khan:  <plug for vim here>
<khan> i want to mess with vim but isnt the learning curve hard?
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  reinstall grub to the other hd first..
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  (is one way to make it ask/reinstall)
<venkatmangudi> khan, gedit is not so bad either. programmers love it
<dr_willis> khan:  learn vi... just break down and do it. :)
<fishcooker> merry xmas fellas
<khan> alright sounds good
<fishcooker> :D
<sskalnik> khan:  I just did the built-in tutorial and it wasn't hard at all. Use it everyday.
<diskord> dr_willis: no.... It was working b4, now i'm on kernel 3 something and its not :(
<venkatmangudi> vi is the best out there
<khan> alright ill look into vim if not ill see gedit
<khan> thank you everyone
<fishcooker> how to migrate from ubuntu dekstop to server?
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  you mean just turn off the desktop/gui?
<diskord> from what i understand every device should have a corresponding file, if it's detected by the kernel. Since I see the scanner in dmesg, I'm lead to believe that there exists a device file, I'm however not sure where it's at
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jmscomtech> thankyou soo much dr_willis
<CipherX> I like vim or nano
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  i often install grub to the mbr of a small flash drive - as a 'fallback' grub in case the system gets messed up.
<fishcooker> no dr_willis.. actually i want migrate n use server kernel
<jmscomtech> ohh u can do that ? sweet
<jmscomtech> thanx for tip
<fishcooker> not gui
<faLUCE> alternartively. My processor is an old "amd athlon xp 2400+" should I use the i386 live iso?
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  just install the kernel you want, shouldent really matter much from what ive seen.
 * dr_willis wonders whats really differnt in the server kernel.
<muzone> dr_willis: its got less shit in it
<oCean> muzone: control your language here, please
<muzone> oCean: bugger off
<muzone> dr_willis: its got less stuff in it
<oCean> muzone: no, you follow our channel's guidelines or may leave
<dr_willis> with the kernel use of modules, not sure it would matter.
<sskalnik> dr_willis:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#intro-kernel-diffs
<dr_willis> but the anwer is the same i guess.. install the kernel you want via the package manager tools.
<muzone> dr_willis: you do have a good point
<dr_willis> Theres been a trend to reduce the # of kernels avail.  Theres even discussion of making the pae kernel the default for 32bit installs.. but that may be 2+ releases down the road.
<muzone> dr_willis: personally though, i think it's a bad idea to use ubuntu if your server servers thousands / millions of users
<muzone> with hundreds / thousands of dollars depending on it running flawless
<muzone> if that is the case, i would switch to freebsd
<muzone> its older, more mature and more naturally structured
<muzone> ubuntu for desktop though any day! chea!!
<Metroshica> Anyone know how to install plugins in Nagios?
<Jezzz> o/  having scrambled fonts issue.  found a technote that says to remove the kdeglobals file.  is this a good fix for this issue?  if yes, where is the kdeglobals file?
<IsUp> hello, i have 2 kernels installed. linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae and linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae. how can i set linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae as default? i want to boot with linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae
<PsciCodeliXHAt> hello, I want install the package called lanmap, it was avalible in 11.04 but inst in 11.10, someone know why?
<dr_willis> !info lanmap
<ubottu> Package lanmap does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> PsciCodeliXHAt:  lack of maintainer perhaps. or unfixed security issues are common reasons for removal.
<Draco_2011> How can I boot a Mac using a flash drive (ubuntu)
<Draco_2011> I'm going to create the drive using windows
<Draco_2011> ??
<sskalnik> I have built a package that installs a kernel module (among other things). The package (at least the module) needs to be rebuilt for each new kernel. However, the target systems need to be lean, with no build tools or dkms... what are my options? I'm thinking that a vm with build tools + a script that rebuilds the package when a new kernel is released, then sends it to a local apt repo. Am I going down the wrong path?
<oCean> PsciCodeliXHAt: packages.ubuntu.com says it hasn't been in the repositories since 8.04, maybe you installed it from somewhere else?
<dr_willis> http://www.parseerror.com/lanmap/
<PsciCodeliXHAt> oCean: no...I have installed it by: apt-get install lanmap
<dr_willis> lanmap is abandoned; do with it as you please   <-- so its homepage says :)
<Diranged> ok.. trying again.. still running into this issue. it seems to me that the 64bit kernel headers for 2.6.32-317 (unistd_64.h) are pointing to a file that doesnt exist (asm/asm-offset.h)..
<Diranged> http://pastie.org/3077840
<Diranged> is it possible that theres something wrong with the kernel source there, or something else going on that im not noticing?
<Jezzz> anyone heard of an issue where system fonts appear scrambled?
 * muzone is now playing: Unknown - mrender1 (http://home.no/mritz/mrender1.mp3)
<oCean> muzone: please disable that
<FreeWilly> anyone know of a mysql chat room?
<Pici> FreeWilly: #mysql
<CipherX> lol
<owenll> FreeWilly: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/irc.html
<FreeWilly> Pici: thanks but seems stuffed, i cant send msgs there, i get "cannot send to #mysql"
<Diranged> http://heuristically.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/error-asmasm-offsets-h-no-such-file-directory/ .. looks like its an ongoing issue?
<oCean> FreeWilly: you need to register and identify
<Pici> FreeWilly: read the topic.
<henry666> hi im trying to install wubi but it appears to be stuck, the ubuntu installer box is saying there is 1 min 20 secs left but its been stuck for 20 mins??
<Draco_2011> how to boot a mac from ubuntu??
<limac> hi can anyone tell me what I can use to profile python code in ubuntu 11.10?
<compdoc> Draco_2011, you could try booting the live cd
<afeijo> yo guys
<Draco_2011> how to star up?
<afeijo> how can I install the compiz cube thing in my ubuntu 11.10 ??
<Draco_2011> I know how to do that in a intel based laptop
<IsUp> hello, i have 2 kernels installed. "linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae" and "linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae". how can i set "linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae" as default?
<Draco_2011> like selecting the boot device
<Draco_2011> my problem is how to do that
<compdoc> on intel-based PCs, in the bios, theres an option to boot the cd first. I think there was a keyboard combo too
<compdoc> on some macs
<fishcooker> thanks dr_willis, it works
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<squidly> anyone using ocfs2console with 11.10. I cant seem to get it started. It keep getting popen2 errors and the bugs in launchpad said they are fixed.. (
<oscalation> is there a ubuntu launchpad channel?
<arj154> hi
<oscalation> i have a question regarding ubuntu in launchpad
<arj154> can anyone help me with wine?
<CipherX> IsUp: use synaptic
<IsUp> CipherX: its ubuntu server
<CipherX> hmmm
<owenll> !ask | arj154
<ubottu> arj154: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kozz> is there a RSS feed for https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/ anywhere?
<adam_> hello
<CipherX> not too familiar with doing it on ubuntu server
<hailey> I'm seeing "Hard Disk Failure is Imminent" from the Disk Utility but am not sure the information is relevant.  When I run the Smart Data Self Test, it shows Reallocated Sector Count and says "Failing"  "Normalized: 21, Worst: 21, Threshold: 36 Value: 3172 sectors"
<adam_> co jest
<owenll> oscalation: what is the question?
<meerkats> how do I get rid of a duplicate source list problem?
<hailey> All other catagories say Good or N/A
<compdoc> hailey, the last value is the important one. you need to replace that drive
<hailey> I just did.  It is a new drive.
<oscalation> owenll, i have some old questions that are still in open status, i want to know if i should be promoting or asking the user if the issue is resolved and to change the status from open to solved .. or to provide further info.
<grkblood> how do I get X -configure to work? I keep getting Fatal server errors.
<CipherX> are linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae and linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae just kernel images or directories?
<arj154> lol fair enough, i was wondering, can anyone tell me why winecfg is giving me this error on wine 1.2 and ubuntu 11.10 http://pastebin.com/EG7BWKT0
<compdoc> hailey, reallocated sectors means the drive is already failing, and as the sectors go bad, the system will freeze, data will become corrupt, and eventually, it'll die
<CipherX> hailey: sucks that it's new, but prob something went wrong during manufactured, and somehow got past the testing or got dropped, or damaged somewhere during shipping
<IsUp> CipherX: removed 3.x kernel and problem is gone
<IsUp> CipherX: thanks
<CipherX> manufacture*
<CipherX> IsUp: cool, np, even if I didn't do much :)
<meerkats> how do I autoremove duplicated source entries?
<IsUp> CipherX: :) take care
<Draco_2011> Thanx guyz
<Draco_2011> I burn a disk and it worked :)
<xsl> is it possible to remove the powerbutton from the lightdm, or how do i deny people to press it.
<owenll> oscalation: then it is a launchpad question #launchpad on freenode https://help.launchpad.net/
<kjm> exit
<gridbag> fischer price motif is so awesome.
<matrixiumn> bye
<bloodybrit> i need help
<bloodybrit> you know about those BIOS viruses which flash your bios to change it into a brick
<bloodybrit> how do i erase a BIOS from the EEPROM if i catch one of those?
<genii-around> bloodybrit: This is not really an Ubuntu support question. You might want to try ##hardware
<dr_willis> bloodybrit: thats a big 'if' im not even sure theres any of those viruses around. im not sure there were many EVER around.
<hailey> compdoc: CipherX:  Ok, I'll see if I can get RMA info and try and get it replaced.
<dr_willis> bloodybrit:  perhaps ask in #hardware - since its not really a ubuntu support issue.
<hailey> but I want to get a replacement so that I can clone my os.  I've just gotten it like I want it, so...
<fachizzle> when i close my laptop, it goes to hibernate mode, can i somehow disable this?
<xangua> fachizzle: on Energy settings
<owenll> fachizzle: in System Settings under Power
<fachizzle> done. thanx guys <3
<motahareh> salam
<motahareh> fjsakjjfklaj
<pikaciu> a aleikum salam
<ThePendulum> What would be a nice (free) program to process the input of a MIDI-USB keyboard through vst(i) plugins and such? I used REAPER on Windows.
<ThePendulum> For Linux/Ubuntu
<motahareh> how are you?
<akem> Renoise
<subb1> hello.
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I don't really have the money to purchase something like Renoise
<pikaciu> what is Renoise ?
<subb1> I have ubuntu 10.04, 32bit, kernel- 2.6.32-37-generic.  I need to upgrade the kernel, which is the best kernel version to switch to? without distro upgrade?
<ThePendulum> pikaciu: Apparently an audio workstation
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  useful link? http://sourceforge.net/projects/nahlwe/
<pikaciu> thanx
<nachox> guys, i'm working in an ubuntu 10.04 LTS with xl2tpd and openswan, i dont suppose you guys know whether there is a bug in either xl2tpd or openswan that prevents them from working together properly, right?
<MonkeyDust> !info openswan
<ubottu> openswan (source: openswan): Internet Key Exchange daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.28+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1011 kB, installed size 3188 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<sageek> Anyone might have a clue, I Installed Gnome shell, though even if I choose 'Gnome' I get the Gnome classic, somehow only Classic, ideas?
<luist> hey guys... how can i run gpg --sign to sign a repository without having to type a password??
<alien2050> sageek: depending on your Ubuntu version, you might have to add to your "startup applications" the following: gnome-shell --replace
<sageek> alien2050: It's the new 11.10
<Flamekebab> Is anyone willing to help me setup an email server? (Dovecot, Postfix, that sort of thing)
<MonkeyDust> sageek  type alt-f2 gnome-shell --replace
<sageek> Nothing happens when I do Alt F2
<sageek> I tried that before
<alien2050> sageek: should work without....
<alien2050> 11.10 has ALT-F2 disabled by default
<alien2050> that's what I am running and I only had to install gnome-shell pkgs
<alien2050> try dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell
<alien2050> maybe...
<dr_willis> if it detects your system cant do 3d for some reason. it may be defaulting to the fallback mode
<sageek> well I've got the Nvidia drivers installed
<subb1> Flamekebab: which linux os?
<Flamekebab> 10.04, I think
<dr_willis> sageek:  check output of 'glxinfo' and see what the 'nvidia-settings' tool says about them.
<xsl> is it possible to remove the powerbutton from the lightdm, or how do i deny people to press it.
<Flamekebab> let me just check
<alien2050> open a terminal and type: gnome-shell --replace and follow the logs
<sageek> ah. I see I have a problem with the nvidia drivers
<Flamekebab> subb1, 10.04
<radon-> Anyone who uses VBA-m gba emulator? I installed it succesfully on ubuntu x64 11.10 but when i try to configure joypad it crashes, bash says nothing...
<sageek> lets see if that was the issue, brb
<subb1> Flamekebab: you realise there are  many steps right?
<llutz> Flamekebab: basic things like this http://www.adomas.org/2006/08/postfix-dovecot/
<subb1> Flamekebab: so guiding you here on chat is cumbersome. here is the easy to follow steps:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<Flamekebab> subb1, indeed. So many in fact that I'm not sure which bits I'm doing wrong and all the guides I've found are incredibly unhelpful. I've got SMTP up and running
<luist> hey guys... how can i run gpg --sign to sign a repository without having to type a password??
<dr_willis> xsl:  perhaps someone at askubuntu knows..  not seeing anything  exactly like it.. but heres some pointers http://askubuntu.com/search?q=lightdm+disable+shutdown&submit=search
<Flamekebab> subb1, that's the guide I followed. I gotta say, it's not easy
<gridbag> the logitech H330 USB headset (headphones & mic) work great on ubuntu. just plug it in, and it works.
<llutz> Flamekebab: http://www.postfix.org/docs.html    <- most important help source
<subb1> Flamekebab: whats bugging you there?
<Flamekebab> I was hoping (but not expecting) to find someone that might be able to help me figure out what I'm doing wrong and to answer a few questions about multiple domains
<gridbag> I'd like to see a webpage support forum that does the latest release only.  i'm tired of stale google searches show up stuff from ancient releases.
<Flamekebab> gridbag, seconded
<Flamekebab> subb1, I've setup other servers (Mumble, FTP, that sort of thing) but never email. First time using a VPS (although not first time on the commandline/admining, although I'm hardly skilled)
<Flamekebab> subb1, I've managed to get SMTP working but whilst I don't seem to get any errors trying to connect and receive mail via IMAP mail does not arrive
<neronin> Hi! Im trying to use the CPU Frequency Monitor that ships with xubuntu to reduce my cpu speed. When it sits in the panel i can click on it and supposedly change the "governor" to "power save" performance" etc. But when i chose either one of those options it always defaults back to "ondemand" when i close and re-open it
<neronin> Any idea why it doesnt stick to what i selected?
<llutz> Flamekebab: check logs
<subb1> Flamekebab, so you have already setup dovecot once right? did you remove it already? if not paste the error
<Flamekebab> subb1, I think there's some issues with my mail.cf but I don't know enough to understand whether the issue is with Dovecot or Postfix
<Flamekebab> llutz, you wouldn't happen to know the default log location, would you?
<llutz> Flamekebab: /var/log
<llutz> Flamekebab:  grep ^log_path /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<outman> hi
<pikaciu> try with fetchmail
<xsl> ty dr_willis i will have to search even more.. been trying all day
<Flamekebab> llutz, not seeing anything there. Do I have to manually enable logging?
<llutz> Flamekebab: postfix most likely /var/log/mail*
<Flamekebab> not a squig sausage
<ayekat> I deactivated the password in Ubuntu and now I cannot re-enable it anymore, since it requires a password for that. How can Ubuntu handle that? (root user is, as default, disabled)
<krasnozer> when booting from a live usb, is it possible to write back to the device? it's mounted to /dev/cdrom just like a regular live cd but it's read-only for no reason (also persistance mode is not what i'm looking for)
<MonkeyDust> ayekat  use a live cd and change the password of the not-working system
<ayekat> MonkeyDust: Alright... thanks!
<Somelauw> Hi, I tried sudo aptitude install netcfg, but it said package not found. Since netcfg is a pretty common package this confused me.
<owenll> ayekat: Instructions here - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<Somelauw> ayekat: I am not sure, but I think you can reset your password if you choose safe mode in grub.
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  netcfg not found on my system, either
<llutz> Flamekebab: open 3 terminals. 1: tailf /var/log/dovecot   2. tailf /var/log/mail.err   3. tailf /var/log/mail.log   (or simply use multitail)
<llutz> Flamekebab: then send an email and watch those logs. you should be able to see, where it stucks
<ayekat> owenll: thanks, I'll follow that...
<dr_willis> krasnozer:  you can do a full normal install to a usb flash drive.
<Flamekebab> llutz - none of those files exist
<theadmin> llutz: tmux > screen > many tabs > many terminals. Why suggest the weirdest alternative eh?
<krasnozer> Somelauw: netcfg is specific to arch linux i think
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  byobu rules
<jair> hello guys my machine unity crashed, and I want to restart the x server or the unity???
<krasnozer> dr_willis: that has nothing to do with what i'm asking
<theadmin> jair: Alt-SysRQ-K
<jair> without loosing the icons I added customized correct?
<llutz> Flamekebab: check your syslogd-config
<jair> theadmin: what is SysRQ key?
<theadmin> jair: Normally same place as PrintScreen
<JohnNick> is there any benifit  of putting an iso on a dvd intead of using a cd?
<theadmin> JohnNick: Unless the ISO is huge, no. It will only give you slower speeds.
<Somelauw> krasnozer: what is the ubuntu/debian equivalent?
<llutz> theadmin: theres nothing weird with it, if you need/want to watch all terminals at the same time
<pikaciu> the dvd is bigger :P
<JohnNick> thank you
<theadmin> llutz: Ah true, tho I'd just split with tmux :D
<llutz> theadmin: do whatever you like
<theadmin> Somelauw: None really... NetworkManager, WICD, etc...
<theadmin> llutz: But yeah, now I get your point
<theadmin> Somelauw: None work as well as netcfg though
<Flamekebab> llutz, how do I do that?
<llutz> Flamekebab: dpkg -l "*syslog*"|grep ^i
<Flamekebab> that doesn't output anything at all
<Torgen> Does anyone have experience installing Ocelot on a Dell Mini 9?
<jair> theadmin: looks like it closed everything I had going on, or sent it to the background?
<llutz> Flamekebab: sudo aptitude install rsyslog
<llutz> Flamekebab: or apt-get ...
<Flamekebab> Yeah, I got it :)
<krasnozer> Somelauw: i don't know of any, but if all you need is a cli neetwork manager try the wicd-ncurse
<Somelauw> krasnozer: Does it work without a tray icon?
<krasnozer> Somelauw: yes
<yeats> Torgen: what's your question?
<Somelauw> Will it override or try to replace or try to uninstall networkmanager?
<Torgen> I got the ISO onto a pendrive, but the installer 'suggests' 4.4G of storage and a net connection
<Torgen> but 'continue' is greyed so it's not really a suggestion
<yeats> Torgen: how much storage do you have?
<Torgen> it's ssd, so 4 GB should mean 4 GiB, but the util says 3.6GB
<llutz> Flamekebab: then check /etc/rsyslog.d/ for "postfix.conf" or create one like this http://pastebin.com/WewrRFKx   . Also check /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf for "log_path ....", make sure theres a logfile set. restart postfix, dovecot, rsyslog after this
<krasnozer> Somelauw: not uninstall, just desactivate at launch, you can switch between them at any time by start/stoping the apropiate services
<yeats> Torgen: you could try the alternate installer, which may not have that requirement to continue
<Torgen> I mean, why would someone make an ssd and not use a power of 2?
<llutz> Flamekebab: you won't find your issues without logs
<yeats> !alternate | Torgen
<ubottu> Torgen: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<edbian> Torgen, does it say 4 Giga-bits?    giga-bits != giga-bytes
<Flamekebab> llutz, I rebooted the server and the mail logs are there now
<Torgen> it's bytes
<edbian> Torgen, mmmm strange.  Filesystem overhead?
<Torgen> possible?
<dr_willis> i did a full install of lubuntu onto a 4gb usb flash drive..
<dr_willis> just not much room for actual work.
<Somelauw> krasnozer: If I install wicd, is there a way to revert the change?
<edbian> Torgen, yeah, ext4 e.g. uses like 8% storage
<Torgen> also, it says 'available'... not sure if it's counting the stuff that's already on the disk against the quota, when it's just going to end up formatted
<edbian> Torgen, or something
<occupy417> Quick question; After doing update yesterday ubuntuone is hogging mem / cpu, had to  killall -9 the syncdeamon just to get desktop to respond anyone else having issue's?
<llutz> Flamekebab: to track down smtp-issues, you also want to have a look at the very unintuitive http://www.jetmore.org/john/code/swaks/
<Torgen> the existing hardy install got into some weird state where it claimed it had updates downloaded but couldn't install them
<MonkeyDust> occupy417  that's a yes/no question
<Torgen> possibly related to the small ssd
<Flamekebab> llutz, for now SMTP is the only thing working properly
<krasnozer> Somelauw: yes with update-rc.d for instance
<edbian> Torgen, weird  (4Gb is probably not enough for your OS)
<edbian> Torgen, even most linux
<Metroshica> what does update-rc.d do exactly?
<occupy417> MonkeyDust, lol ok I'll make it simple, is there a known bug with a fix :) all I can find is OLD bugs
<Torgen> it's possible the whole thing was ill-considered on Dell's part
<Torgen> I think they stopped offering linux netbooks soon after
<Gentoo64> Torgen, do you have a 4gb drive? :s
<edbian> Metroshica, puts things in /etc/init.d/  marks them executable and links them to the correct runlevel folder /etc/rcX.d/
<Somelauw> If it doesn't work, I have no wired network to fall back to.
<Torgen> I only got it because there was a promotion where you could get a cheap netbook with the purchase of a real PC
<edbian> Torgen, do you have a problem you want us to help solve?
<Torgen> I'm downloading the alternate ISO, so we'll see how that works
<krasnozer> Somelauw: be careful then lol do you know how to start/stop services ?
<Somelauw> krasnozer: I do.
<somsip> 0/quit
<edbian> Metroshica, At least, that is how to manually create a boot time script
<genii-around> Metroshica: It adds entries into /etc/rc1.d /etc/rc2.d and so forth to run something or not at specified runlevels ( depending on the arguments you fed it)
<Gentoo64> Torgen, archlinux i found to be very small for a "proper" distro, you can get gnome 3 and loads more takes up ~2gb
<Somelauw> sudo service NetworkManager start
<Torgen> since I'm going to give the thing to my mom, installing to a flash drive and requiring her to have it plugged in probably won't fly
<krasnozer> Somelauw: thats right you'll be fine
<Torgen> Is archlinux user-friendly enough for my not-very-technical mom?
<Torgen> I suspect not
<edbian> Torgen, not really :P
<Gentoo64> Torgen, well you could install it..
<Gentoo64> then let her use it
<Somelauw> Torgen: Maybe if you install it for her.
<edbian> Torgen, but their docs are excellent for technical users
<Somelauw> And install an easy wm/de.
<MonkeyDust> Torgen  Linux Mint is the easiest for non-tech moms
<pikaciu> Torgen: Linpus is very easy
<edbian> He needs something easy and under 4Gb
<llutz> Flamekebab: as i said earlier, send a mail and watch the logs to findout where it hangs
<pikaciu> edbian: sabayon with fce
<edbian> pikaciu, tell him
<pikaciu> 2G
<JohnJohn> can viruses get through a virtaul machine into your actual OS ?
<Gentoo64> no
<Pici> ##linux or #ubunut-offtopic would be more approrpriate places to ask about non-ubuntu distros.
<edbian> JohnJohn, most of the people who build / design virtual machines go to great lengths to make sure that isn't possible
 * dr_willis tests windwows viruses and malware in wine... to see what they put where. :)
<JohnJohn> thanks for the answers
<edbian> wine is not a virtual machine :)
<edbian> JohnJohn, sure
<dr_willis> worse case in wine.. they mess with the users files...  so a vmachine would be even more secure. :) for the truely paranoid, i think ive seen vbox have some copy on write, (cow?) type feature that puts all changes made to the os - in a seperate file. any virus dirty deeds could then be undone.
<edbian> cow  haha
<dr_willis> http://www.electricmonk.nl/log/2011/09/24/multiple-virtualbox-vms-using-one-base-image-copy-on-write/
<edbian> JohnJohn, there is a such thing as side channel attacks, it's very complicated to pull one off and they are not very powerful
<dr_willis> .00
<edbian> This is unrelated to Ubuntu but this is a fun topic :)
<edbian> .00 ?
<dr_willis> keyboard key got stuck.
<dr_willis> grandsone got cookie crumbs on my keyboard.
<edbian> ugh, these grandchildren.  Am I right?
<dr_willis> hes 3.. thinks its funny when grandpa yells... when he hits the big blue power button.. and runs away.
<edbian> hahaha
<dr_willis> Gotta set up MAME for him on a space pc.. he can hadle a few of the old classics.
<johann> Goodevening!
<dr_willis> I dont think a 3 yr old can hurt my HanHo HotRod Controller :)
<edbian> dr_willis, he's just trying to put things in perspective for you: http://xkcd.com/722/
<edbian> johann, good morning
<johann> Could someone help me out on a problem?
<edbian> johann, what's the problem?
<johann> I am trying to get my eBooks working of a format .acsm (Adobe Digital Editions) but I'm not getting it to work.
<edbian> johann, working 'of a format' ?
<jutnux> Just keep it as .epub or .mobi.
<johann> @jutnux: Won't work, this is the only extension I can get.
<johann> @edbian: it's an .acsm file, won't work though.
<ninjah> test
<edbian> johann, google says you need to install the adobe software in wine
<dr_willis> converting FROM acsm to epub or mobi is what you want to do?
<linuxscreenshari> hello, what is the best screen sharing (with control) solution for linux/ubuntu ?
<Sander^home> After a power failure, Ubuntu was unable to find the hd UUID of /.. How can I fix that?
<johann> I have done that, they recommended to drag and drop the .acsm file in Adobe Software, though Adobe would completely ignore it and don't do anything!
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, define screen sharing
<ninjah> I've got an Ubuntu LAMP server with a custom install of Perl. How do I get apache to use the new perl?
<johann> @dr_willis, is that is possible, yes.
<dr_willis> linuxscreenshari:  depends on the details, local lan, over internet, single person, or to a class.. so on..
<johann> is = if
<linuxscreenshari> edbian: so that i can control the screen/computer of a friend
<linuxscreenshari> dr_willis: one person, on the internet
<atif> hello every one
<dr_willis> linuxscreenshari:  teamviewer is handy for that.
<carlos__> hi
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, easiest method: teamviewer,  most open: vnc
<JohnJohn> remote desktop viewer?
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, best: ssh ;)
<linuxscreenshari> edbian: ssh can't control the screen can it?
<kroq-gar78> linuxscreenshari: teamview isa easiest
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, it's not graphical no
<atif> am new to linux  and am using ubuntu 11.10 i have BEQ scanner 4300 but my system is not detecting it
<atif> any suggestion?
<linuxscreenshari> edbian: yes ok
<ubuntufreak> I have a problem with my unity in Ubuntu 11.10 installation after installing the Ubuntu-Tweak tool and cleaning up the files my unity is completely gone and i am left with this screen http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1610/desktopkvd.png
<linuxscreenshari> edbian: what do you mean "most open: vnc"? why is teamviewer easier than vnc?
<atif> am new to linux  and am using ubuntu 11.10 i have BenQ scanner 4300 but my system is not detecting it
<jutnux> ubuntufreak: Can you open a command line?
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, teamviewer does not require you set up port forwarding or find IP addresses so it is easier
<Sander^home> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error<-- Does this mean I have booted up with 32 bit cd, where my install is 64bit?
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, it is not open source software, vnc is 100% open source
<kroq-gar78> linuxscreenshari: most open source (following Linux rules/philosophy) is vnc; teamviewer is proprietary
<linuxscreenshari> oh i see
<linuxscreenshari> thanks for the information
<ubuntufreak> jutnux, yes
<edbian> linuxscreenshari, sure
<sahed> hi , my new wireless mouse does't work , can somebody help ??
<pikaciu> linuxscreenshari: try FreeNX
<jutnux> ubuntufreak: Type: sudo apt-ger install unity
<kroq-gar78> sahed: name and model to get started?
<JohnJohn> is the driver installed?
<jutnux> ubuntufreak: Type: sudo apt-get install unity
<atif> am new to linux  and am using ubuntu 11.10 i have BenQ scanner 4300 but my system is not detecting it
<afeijo> how can I install the compiz cube thing in my ubuntu 11.10 ??
<edbian> sahed, turn it on, plug it in, boot the computer   (in that order)
<edbian> sahed, Have you done that?
<linuxscreenshari> pikaciu: thanks i'll look into that too
<sahed> yep
<sahed> model Apacer m821
<ubuntufreak> jutnux, ok will do that
<dr_willis> afeijo:  cube can break unity. theres some guides on the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites on getting cube working in unity
<edbian> sahed, do you see anything about this mouse in the output of dmesg?  It's big, if you want to pastebin it that'd be great: paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntufreak> jutnux, when i try that it says unity is already the newest version
<edbian> afeijo, it's a shame, cube is fun!
<jutnux> ubuntufreak: Install Compiz settings manager.
<sahed> edbrian , what is dmesg ?
<kroq-gar78> edbian: lol cube IS fun ;)
<kroq-gar78> !dmesg | sahed
<ubottu> sahed: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<dr_willis> cube is annoying.
<owenll> atif: this looks a bit complicated if you're new to linux http://zoffix.com/other/Installing-Benq-SZW-4300U-Scanner-on-Ubuntu
<edbian> sahed, dmesg is a command you run in the terminal
<ubuntufreak> jutnux, yep ccsm is also present
<sahed> edbrian , i'll try
<jutnux> ubuntufreak: Run it then..
<atif> i will do it u please guide me
<ubuntufreak> jutnux, what should i do with the ccsm ? simply run it ?
<anirath> IS there an easy way to just take my entire Ubuntu installation and move it to a new computer?
<MonkeyDust> anirath  yes, moment
<xangua> ubuntufreak: cube won't work with Unity
<jutnux> ubuntufreak: And check the unity settings.
<MonkeyDust> anirath  how experienced are you, what does 'easy' mean to you?
<jutnux> anirath: CloneZilla.
<anirath> monkeyDust - I'm decently experienced.  I'm no pro user, but I'm not afraid of the command prompt.
<ubuntufreak> jutnux, xangua , the ubuntu unity plugin is selected in the ccsm
<kroq-gar78> jutnux: Clonezilla is for computers that are EXACTLY the same; no hadrware or software diffs
<MonkeyDust> anirath  http://paste.ubuntu.com/784807/
<owenll> atif: first you need to download the firmware
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak: let others confirm, but maybe uncheck and recheck?
<afeijo> dr_willis, I had it working with 11.04, had to reinstall it here, but now it wont work. I ran an command that checks for compatibility, and it now show that my machine cannot run it? like no OpenGL or something
<ubuntufreak> kroq-gar78, tried that too but no help
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak: "unity --replace"?
<anirath> MonkeyDust thank you.  This is only for programs though right?
<proxx8187> Does anyone know if i can just remove gdm and does it just drop me back to a tty at boot ?? and if i have a user defined session can i just use startx or must i specify the session (i hate gdm)
<kroq-gar78> anirath: everything
<babalu> that is being asked*
<babalu> how can i change the password that's being ask when i try to install a new package?
<anirath> kroq-gar78 really?  Alright.  Wicked
<jutnux> kroq-gar78: Ubuntu should change the hardware apon boot / recognise the new hardware apon boot.
<MonkeyDust> anirath  yes, you need to backup first and then copy the backup to the other machine
<kroq-gar78> anirath: also, that's if the machine is EXACTLY the same
<llutz> proxx8187: use rcconf, sysv-rc-conf  or simply rename /etc/init/gdm.conf into ...conf-disabled
<anirath> kroq-gar78 what to do if not exactly the same?
<kroq-gar78> jutnux: ok I guess so
<kroq-gar78> anirath: well, I'm not experienced w/ clonezilla or moving installs, so don't listen to me ;)
<kroq-gar78> anirath: I just image my installs for backup/restore to same computer
<anirath> monkeydust thanks for your help!
<ubuntufreak> kroq-gar78, doesn't help either it removed the title bar of all the opened windows :(
<Funcan> Hi. How can I open an ftp share in folder viewer on oneric please? I'm struggling to find things in unity :-(
<proxx8187> llutz; ty thnx, but if i remove it with apt-get these things should be handled by default right ?? , ill just get a tty a boot right ?
<kroq-gar78> ubuntufreak: login and back out maybe?
<babalu> how can i change the password that's being asked when i try to install a new package?
<proxx8187> babalu passwd from the console
<kroq-gar78> Funcan: at the top menu bar, click on file and then "connect to server"
<sahed> edbrian , http://paste.ubuntu.com/784809/
<Funcan> kroq-gar78: That's the one, thanks
<ubuntufreak> kroq-gar78, would try that
<babalu> proxx8187: that's the user password
<sahed> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/784809/
<babalu> proxx8187: i know that password already, but it doesn't work when i want to install a package (even though i'm sudoer)
<proxx8187> then first go ' sudo su '
<proxx8187> oke sorry
<edbian> sahed, reading...
<kroq-gar78> Funcan: the way to get the regular "File","View","Options" and all in Unity is to click on the window (if it isn't the active window) and then go to the top where the name of the window is
<sahed> edbian, thanks
<edbian> sahed, looks like it is being rapidly connected and disconnected over and over?
<kroq-gar78> proxx8187: NEVER do "sudo su" not sure why, heard there is security bad things. So, do "sudo -i" instead
<share> ^
<edbian> sahed, with the message "port 4 disabled by hub?"
<motahareh_> jjgkjsg
<motahareh_> salam
<babalu> i've changed the password of both me and root, but this password does not work when i'm trying to install a new package :(
<sahed> edbian,  yep I tried too many time
<edbian> sahed, what USB hub is it talking about?
<sahed> edbian,  about connected and disconnected is for the old mouse that i had
<sahed> edbian, for the new one I don't know if really works
<edbian> sahed, hang on
<edbian> sahed, I'm not sure
<sahed> edbian,  for what dude ??
<edbian> sahed, what?
<edbian> sahed, here's what you  need to do.  Turn the computer off, take the mouse out, boot the computer, log in, plug in the mouse, run dmesg, start googling the errors about the mouse you find in dmesg
<edbian> sahed, The biggest problem is that your dmesg right now has 100's of entries of you plugging and unplugging the mouse
<edbian> sahed, and apparently you have two different mouse's that you were doing this with
<sahed> edbian,  I'll do thanks for your time,
<usr13> balthus: If you are using sudo to install a new package, you will need to use the user password.
<usr13> balthus: Sorry, wrong nic
<edbian> silly usr13
<usr13> babalu: If you are using sudo to install a new package, you will need to use the user password.
<babalu> usr13: it works now, thanks
<vouth> Hi. In Banshee, all of the files on my external hard drive are being listed with a filesize of -1 bytes, with or without the drive already mounted. Here's the terminal output: http://pastebin.com/T7VpL49f Any thoughts??
<usr13> babalu: Did you enable the root user?
<extrapolated> can someone explain this: http://i.imgur.com/ht1mG.png
<babalu> usr13: what i did was to change every user password's (mine and root's) to the same password and then reboot
<babalu> usr13: but i think my pckage was not installed properly so i reinstalled it using dpkg
<usr13> babalu: Did you set a password for root?  (Therefore enabling the root account?)
<babalu> usr13: yes i changed the password for root to the same password than mine
<extrapolated> why would that complete sentence i had typed else where appear right there in ghex2 of the stock 'ls' that comes with ubuntu 11.10?
<usr13> babalu: If so, you need to undu what you've done?
<babalu> usr13: why?
<xangua> babalu: whyt did you enable root pasword on first place¿
<usr13> Because it is a breach of security. (See my PM)
<Flamekebab> hmm, SMTP seems to be working just fine but my inbox is empty (both in my client and on the server. Mail is being bounced). Suggestions?
<ubuntu> hiaszi
<ubuntu> #plemiona
<jconnolly> anyone know why my google-chrome instance wouldn't save my history anywhere?
<jconnolly> permissions probably, but which dir?
<xangua> jconnolly: .googlechrome or something like that, there is also opensource chromium on repositories
<owenll> jconnolly: .cache/chromium possibly?
<jconnolly> nm, rm -fr ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/History* did the trick
<johann> My apologies, my internet connection stopped working.
<jconnolly> (after restarting chrome)
<johann> How can I get Adobe Digital Editions working?
<extrapolated> look in mail.err or whatever logging facility your SMTP daemon is using, Flamekebab
<motahareh_> khodahafez
<xangua> !appdb | johann
<ubottu> johann: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Flamekebab> extrapolated, nothing relevant in there (as in there's stuff but it's from an hour ago and unrelated)
<vouth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_and_Linkable_Format
<johann> @xangua: I know, but the versions of Wine and Adobe Digital Editions can't be found there.
<vouth> oops, sorry, that was an acciden
<xangua> johann: versions of wine...¿¿
<johann> xangua: I use wine to work with Adobe Digital Editions, and I don't know how to work with the AppDB?
<urk> trying to install teamspeak3 but repositories still only provide ts2?
<theadmin> johann: http://appdb.winehq.org -- search for the app. Will tell you how well-supported it is, and if possible, what to do to make it work better.
<extrapolated> are you just trying to get your email or are you trying to use your ISP SMTP as a relay?
<johann> @theadmin: I have done that, though the users there advised to drag/drop the files (.acsm files) into Adobe Digital Editions, but that doesn't work.
<Boreeas> Is there a way to install the sun java6 jdk without the jre and the binaries?
<extrapolated> Flamekebab*
<Flamekebab> extrapolated, I'm setting up an email server. SMTP is working fine, as it happens.
<theadmin> Boreeas: Um, no, JDK requires JRE to work...
<Boreeas> theadmin: I do have the JRE, but installed with an external update script
<Boreeas> theadmin: apt-get wants to reinstall it every time, though
<theadmin> Boreeas: Ah, I see, so you want to, basically, make apt ignore the jre package?
<Boreeas> and bin, yes
<theadmin> Boreeas: If so, run this: echo "whatever-the-jre-package-is-called hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<theadmin> Boreeas: Replace "whatever-the-jre-package-is-called" appropriately, of course
<theadmin> ...probably not what you want exactly though, but might work out
<Crash_O-D> how do you get the sd card to show in list to open it
<Boreeas> After that just use apt-get install sun-java6-jdk?
<extrapolated> of course SMTP is working fine. it is a tried and tested protocol, but someone's SMTP _server_ is not working. clearly yours.
<extrapolated> so explain what you are trying to do , Flamekebab
<Hathadar> I am wanting to work through the opengl superbible 5th edition.  Due to a hardware failure I am running on a old laptop that does not meet the minimum opengl requirements for the book.  My headless server does however.  How could I fake a local login and execute programs that will display on a monitor over SSH?
<Boreeas> Hmm, it won't install without the dependencies it thinks it needs
<Flamekebab> extrapolated, *my* SMTP server is working nicely. I can send email, SSL is working. However Postfix is bouncing inbound emails meaning I can't then pick them up using my client
<theadmin> Boreeas: Yeah I suppose, wait, I have an idea, just gotta figure out how to do it
<extrapolated> are you trying to mail to yourself?
<dtcrshr> hello! iv just isntalled ubuntu 10.04 lts on my hp netbook, and both my cabled and wifi adapter shows on lspci
<dtcrshr> im monitoring var/log/syslog and when i activate the wireless button on the netbook, some usb errors appears, and the led wont even go to the activated position
<dtcrshr> what should I do?
<dtcrshr> i cant connect after all... tryed to use a fixed ip on the cabled connection, but also didnt work
<dtcrshr> my wifi adaptor is a ralink rt3090
<jpmh> how do I set keybindings with 11.10
<theadmin> Boreeas: Meh, no idea, but basically, what you want is force dpkg to think of a package as installed one
<theadmin> Boreeas: Or, you could build a deb package and install it, indeed.
<motahareh_> jkjlfjdalk
<motahareh_> how can open socket 5
<motahareh_> ?
<motahareh_> please
<dtcrshr> hmm easy
<dtcrshr> this one did the trick
<dtcrshr> chttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490123&page=3
<Flamekebab> extrapolated, I've tried sending email both to myself and to external addresses
<Flamekebab> both work just fine in terms of sending
<Flamekebab> of course the ones to myself never arrive because it seems, figuratively speaking, my inbox doesn't work
<epall> hey guys, I seem to have borked my MBR. After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, I'm getting "Primary hard disk fail" every time I try to boot. I've tried to repair grub with my LiveCD half a dozen times to no avail. What do I try next?
<extrapolated> so where are you logging all of this?
<theadmin> epall: Grub doesn't give messages like that... You sure it's not a BIOS message?
<epall> theadmin: Pretty sure it's a BIOS error--it's not even getting to grub
<Stepnjump> Something is weird. I cannot see my other computer from the network but I DO see it from Windows. Any suggestions?
<epall> theadmin: could it be a partition table issue?
<theadmin> epall: Sounds like so, yeah
<epall> theadmin: I've re-written it with frisk a couple of times
<afeijo> I try to enable nvidia drivers here, with nvidia-xconfig then reboot. Now I'm stuck with a low resolution 640x480! HELP
<epall> theadmin: it happened immediately after I upgraded my distro, so it seems to be something grub did to my MBR
<afeijo> it should be 1920x1040
<nvz> sounds like denial to me..
<epall> if I use the LiveCD to boot form hard disk, I get "isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 0201, drive 80"
<Stepnjump> afeijo, it happened to me too once! All I could find to do is back up the computer and reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<afeijo> argh
<Flamekebab> extrapolated, /var/log/mail.*
<nvz> denial is usually what causes people to to get primary hard disk failures and then go through the motions of blaming the MBR, partition table, filesystem..etc rather than buying a new HDD
<nvz> :-P
<Stepnjump> there might be a way to reset it though
<Stepnjump> maybe you could TRY resetting your gnome afeijo
<epall> nvz: I can mount the drive just fine -- would e2fsck turn up anything?
<vouth> Hi. In Banshee, all of the files on my external hard drive are being listed with a filesize of -1 bytes, with or without the drive already mounted. Here's the terminal output: http://pastebin.com/T7VpL49f Any thoughts??
<Stepnjump> Google on how to reset gnome to default.. There are a few hidden directories you need to delete afeijo. That MIGHT fix it
<afeijo> ok
<Stepnjump> Though I never tested it
<Stepnjump> You will loose all your settings. Look for gnome and reset
<epall> nvz: how would I check SMART status of the drive from a LiveCD?
<pippo> ciaoo
<Stepnjump> here it is afeijo: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<afeijo> yeah I found it
<afeijo> I'll try soon
<Stepnjump> after afeijo, log off and log back in
<nvz> epall: exactly the same way you do from a normal system
<epall> nvz: thanks! will try
<Stepnjump> Something is weird. I cannot see my other computer from the network but I DO see it from Windows. Any suggestions?
<honderd> hey i'm upgrading a system, but to 11.10 can't get compiz to start up with "gnome-classic" but it works just fine if i run compiz --replace. can somebody tell me where the switch is ?
<nvz> epall: this is all irrelevant the bios is generating the error and doesn't know or care about smart, filesystem, or any of that crap
<Stepnjump> afeijo, please let me know if it worked for you
<charlvn> hi all, i'm using ubuntu 11.10 on the macbook pro 8.1 but i'm not happy with unity and am looking to use openbox instead
<epall> nvz: why would the BIOS call the drive shot if SMART says it's all good?
<Stepnjump> afeijo, you might want to reset your compiz settings too if it still doesn't work
<epall> nvz: if you're suggesting an actual hardware failure, wouldn't SMART notice?
<charlvn> what i am wondering is how ubuntu handles hotkeys like the audio, keyboard backlight and volume control
<nvz> epall: its not saying the drive is shot it doesnt care about that either
<charlvn> does anyone happen to know which process manages that?
<epall> nvz: what is it saying?
<Sander^home> Im booting from a rescue cd now.. HOw do I find out if my system on disk is 32bit or 64bit?
<nvz> epall: depending on if its manuallly configured or auto its saying whatever it thinks is there it cannot find a bootsector on
<`marcus_> Hello, I seemed to have edited the permissions for this directory, how do I set the owner on the directory and it's sub-directories?
<theadmin> charlvn: I tend to beleive that those are X things
<`marcus_> I know I've done it before, I just forget the command
<epall> nvz: wouldn't grub-install re-write the bootsector?
<theadmin> `marcus_: chmod -R user:group dirname
<epall> nvz: it's manually configured to boot from HDD0
<epall> nvz: could my BIOS be too old to handle grub2 or something?
<nvz> epall: doubt it unless you enabled some uefi feature
<lucas_> Has anyone had this issue before? :https://privatepaste.com/bbc7daf1fc
<charlvn> theadmin: that would make the most sense to me as well (at least for the screen brightness) but wasn't sure about the volume control for example
<charlvn> theadmin: did some googling but didn't return much, i'll do some more digging on my system
<epall> nvz: so if it's  not a hardware failure and the issue is the MBR, why did it  happen immediately after I installed 10.10?
<theadmin> charlvn: Well, according to the "Keyboard Shorcuts"-style apps, these keys are called "XF86VolumeUp" and such. XF86 stands for XFree86, which I beleive is the same thing as Xorg or X
<`marcus_> theadmin: it says "chmod: invalid mode: `marcus:website'"
<theadmin> `marcus_: Bah, chown, not chmod, sorry
<`marcus_> Ok
<lucas_> Sorry, used the wrong paste program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/784872/
<nvz> epall: idk.. does your bios checksum the bootsector?
<epall> nvz: don't think so
<`marcus_> theadmin: my FTP still gets a connection error, I know its because of the permissions because it happened after I set the permissions before
<epall> nvz: so you assert something is wrong with the drive and I should go buy a new one?
<epall> nvz: how would I validate that hypothesis?
<theadmin> `marcus_: Hmm, you sure you have permissions to change permissions of that directory? Try the chown command with sudo
<Torgen> ok, I put the alternate ISO on a usb key and the menu comes up, but it doesn't boot or start the installer. It just beeps.
<`marcus_> theadmin: I used sudo when I did it
<schmichael> i'm trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, but the upgrade manager breaks on the postgresql 9.1 packages i have installed from a ppa... any advice?
<charlvn> theadmin: interesting, thanks for the tip, i'll see how i can get that to work nicely under openbox
<theadmin> `marcus_: Okay, what about the permissions UGW style? Do: "ls -l /path/to/your/dir"
<owenll> schmichael: disable them in software sources before upgrade
<theadmin> charlvn: xmodmap might be of some help
 * mdennis upgraded to 3.0.0-14 kernel from 3.0.0-13 (and several other updates) in macbookpro 8,3 and no longer has working keyboard or trackpad (they're completely frozen, all keys all functions)
<bullgard4> schmichael: 'Follow the advice given in the PPA for your special case.
<mdennis> any ideas on getting a working keyboard again?
<schmichael> owenll: i thought the upgrade manager disabled third party sources
<sixtyby3> Hi All
<sixtyby3> Anybody else having trouble accessing ubuntu.com
<schmichael> bullgard4: hm, hadn't thought that they might have instructions on the ppa page... checking
<theadmin> mdennis: The old kernel should still be present in the boot menu. Boot to it and check if it works.
<owenll> schmichael: I had the same problem when I upgraded and had to manually disable a few
<schmichael> bullgard4: i see no special instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<`marcus_> theadmin: It says this: http://pastebin.com/2FUgfqqx
<schmichael> owenll: interesting... i'll try it
<mdennis> I don't actually get a menu any more, just direct to graphical xfce login screen (I'll see if I can change /etc/menu.lst)
<theadmin> That doesn't make any sense...
<`marcus_> Ik, what the hell did I do ;-;
<theadmin> `marcus_: Okay, apparently no permissions there, try the same ls thing with sudo
<phil_phys> dear friends, I can't connect to internet with Huawei E220 how can I do?
<owenll> schmichael: I think mine was skype if i remember correctly
<cosmic> help me  ... Why can not I install trinity-desktop
<bullgard4> schmichael: If they have not given special instructions then de-install this package (and never re-install PPAs except in utmost urgency).
<theadmin> phil_phys: usb_modeswitch is what you're looking for.
<schmichael> bullgard4: ppas are one of the most useful things about ubuntu... i'll uninstall the packages as a last resort
<`marcus_> theadmin: It says this now: http://pastebin.com/zZ73uSGg
<cosmic> help me  ... Why can not I install trinity-desktop
<schmichael> i'm not sure how power users / developers could happily use ubuntu without ppas
<owenll> cosmic: can you provide more info about your problem and version of ubuntu
<theadmin> `marcus_: Baah... This is odd... sudo chmod -R a+x your_directory
<theadmin> `marcus_: This should fix it
<`marcus_> theadmin: Yes, thank you! Everything works now :D
<theadmin> `marcus_: Anytime lol
 * theadmin is glad she could help
<opticlove> maybe a bit off topic, but what is the fastest audio player for *nix?
<PeaceMaker> I am thinking to switch to Debian for my servers. When I read debian forums, it seemed many of the forum members are not very friendly. Is it just me or any of you feel the same?
<theadmin> !best | opticlove
<ubottu> opticlove: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<opticlove> well would it be arrogant to say that swiftfox is faster than firefox?
<phil_phys> could you help me?
<melle> Hi all, when I issue 'sudo service mysql remove' I get the error: "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but remove is not supported for Upstart jobs.". update-rc.d doesn't work either... Any suggestions?
<grkblood> how do I get X -configure to work? I keep getting Fatal server errors.
<orated> Hello! I did dd of usb drive to .img file and when I try to mount it using - sudo /path/to/file.img /mnt, I get error - mount: you must specify the filesystem type. -t auto/msdos or -o loop not working. How can I fix it?
<theadmin> I suppose somewhat, but then again, opticlove, it depends on how much format support you need... You could simply use aplay, or hell, cat something > /dev/dsp
<kikitheman> Hello , I have a "problem" with Ubuntu . Before I had Ubuntu and Windows installed on the same drive ( C and E ) .Now I got an SSD and I installed windows on it . How can I make Ubuntu show up in the boot options again ,without reinstalling it ?
<theadmin> PeaceMaker: Yeah, Debian people are weird. But it's offtopic here. Can you pm me? I could try to find the right distro for you, I did so for about 5 people now and they all left satisfied :D Well, one switched back to Windows later but that's not my fault
<theadmin> kikitheman: Eh... sudo update-grub # I suppose.
<cosmic> owenll:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net/trinity/trinity-v3.5.13/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  file does not exist
<cosmic> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cosmic> ???
<SunTsu> cosmic: isn't pasting stuff into a single channel more than enough?
<kikitheman> @theadmin , I type that into terminal and then it updates the bootloader ? I don't want to have to reinstall both OS's ...
<theadmin> kikitheman: Yeah, that should do what you said it should do :P
<theadmin> If no, see the link ubottu will give you in a sec...
<theadmin> !restoregrub | kikitheman
<ubottu> kikitheman: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<folsto> Hi, I did dist-upgrade. Is there a log file od this process somewhere?
<cosmic> ok
<owenll> cosmic have you followed the instructions here http://www.trinitydesktop.org/installation.php#ubuntu and added the ppa to your sources list?
<cosmic> owenll: yes but I can not access or do not see it
<rcmaehl> I recently bought a TV Tuner card for my TV. What packages will I need to install to use this card?
<pp7> rcmaehl: make? model?
<TML> jaunty is no longer listed at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ - anyone know where I can find a repo that has it?
<mintux> how can I downgrade php 5.3 to php 5.2 ?
<luist> how can i run gpg --sign without password
<xangua> 404  file does not exist - that means there are no packages for oneiric cosmic
<rcmaehl> :\
<rcmaehl> Session died
<TML> mintux: Downgrade your ubuntu to an earlier release (ugh), or look for a PPA that provides php 5.2 for your release?
<rcmaehl> so what packages do I need to install to use my tv tuner card?
<pp7> rcmaehl: make? model?
<SunTsu> luist: use gpg-agent or get rid of your secret key's password - although I wouldn't recommend the latter
<cosmic> xangua:  And where are
<escott> rcmaehl, what do you mean by use? have you checked video4linux to see if it is supported model?
<xangua> cosmic: where are what¿¿
<rcmaehl> 03:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<rcmaehl> ^ Info from lspci
<Pici> TML: Jaunty is no-longer supported, but if you really need to see the repos, they are available at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<cosmic> xangua:  help me  ... Why can not I install trinity-desktop
<schmichael> owenll: hm, disabling the ppa didn't help. i'm still getting: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/526525/ during the "Setting new software channels" step
<rib0f1avin> i cant accese archive.ubuntu.com is it down ??
<TML> Pici: Thanks - I have a very old archive of a machine I've brought up, I just need to see how all these pieces are "supposed" to fit together so I can replace it with a natty
<pp7> rib0f1avin: nope
<xangua> cosmic: like i said, again, there are no packages for oneirc and i don't think you get kde3 support on official ubuntu channels
<luist> SunTsu, how do i use a gpg-agent? i saw that on the man page but couldnt manage to work
<rib0f1avin> well i cant update... it says failed to fetch
<Pici> cosmic: It looks pretty obvious that their mirror is having issues.
<rib0f1avin> so any help ?
<Pici> !details | rib0f1avin
<ubottu> rib0f1avin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<schmichael> owenll: ugh, and the update manager does weird things to my sources.list when rolling back
<TML> rib0f1avin: http://www.isup.me/archive.ubuntu.com
<rib0f1avin> i cant accese archive.ubuntu.com from my browser and from the terminal...im running ubuntu 11.10 xfce
<babalu> what is the right way to install the abode flash plugin on kubuntu please?
<TML> rib0f1avin: http://www.isup.me/archive.ubuntu.com
<pp7> rib0f1avin: i can access it fine
<Pici> rib0f1avin: Are you behind a firewall?
<owenll> schmichael: sorry it didn't work - hope someone has the answer
<Pici> rib0f1avin: er.. I mean a proxy.
<pp7> rib0f1avin: It's just you. http://archive.ubuntu.com is up.
<rcmaehl> escott: where do I check at?
<rib0f1avin> no i dont think so
<schmichael> owenll: np, thanks for the help
<rib0f1avin> yea it says its just u >_> wierd
<cosmic> Pici:  xangua  ...when you open you .. http://mirror.ets.kth.se/trinity/releases/3.5.13/
<SunTsu> luist: just run it, or something like seahorse, it should cache your gpg-passphrase
<Pici> cosmic: 404
<cosmic> ok
<Pici> rib0f1avin: What address does: dig archive.ubuntu.coom   return?
<rib0f1avin> i cant install any package
<cosmic> Pici:
<cosmic> ok
<rib0f1avin> nothing its still loading
<rib0f1avin> for the past 20 mins
<babalu> what's the package to install for the adobe flash plugin?
<rib0f1avin> so any sugestions?
<Pici> rib0f1avin: Can you get to a terminal and try: dig archive.ubuntu.com  ?
<iceroot> babalu: adobe-flashplugin
<babalu> iceroot: package not ofund
<babalu> not found*
<iceroot> babalu: flashplugin-downloader
<rib0f1avin> yeai tried
<wildc4rd> good evening all!
<Pici> rib0f1avin: and?
<rib0f1avin> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<rib0f1avin> archive.ubuntu.com.	321	IN	A	91.189.92.182
<rib0f1avin> archive.ubuntu.com.	321	IN	A	91.189.92.181
<rib0f1avin> archive.ubuntu.com.	321	IN	A	91.189.92.180
<rib0f1avin> archive.ubuntu.com.	321	IN	A	91.189.92.179
<FloodBot1> rib0f1avin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babalu> iceroot: downloader or installer?
<iceroot> !info flashplugin-downloader
<ubottu> flashplugin-downloader (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin downloader. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<iceroot> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<babalu> what's the difference?
<iceroot> babalu: hm dont know what is the correct one
<Pici> rib0f1avin: Can you ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<melle> Hi all, when I issue 'sudo service mysql remove' I get the error: "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but remove is not supported for Upstart jobs.". update-rc.d doesn't work either... Any suggestions?
<iceroot> !flash | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rib0f1avin> yes
<rib0f1avin> ping is working
<Pici> rib0f1avin: Just not http?
<rib0f1avin> what?
<Pici> rib0f1avin: Just browser and apt can't see it?
<rib0f1avin> yes
<rib0f1avin> exactly
<TML> Pici: Worked, package installed, figured out what I needed, and jaunty image re-consigned to the dustbin. Thanks for your help.
<Pici> TML: Sure. no problem :)
<selim> tackos tu est la sait selim
<Pici> rib0f1avin: Thats odd.  Can you browse any other websites?
<rib0f1avin> just my browser and apt cant accese archive.ubuntu
<luist> SunTsu, just --use-agent ?
<rib0f1avin> yep all other sites are working fine
<TML> rib0f1avin: Can you browse to the URL I gave you?
<SunTsu> luist: yeah, or put that into your config file
<escott> rcmaehl, http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<rib0f1avin> isupme ?
<genii-around> !fr | selim
<ubottu> selim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cdj> oh god the touchpad in xubuntu is working horribly
<rib0f1avin> this is really wierd
<luist> SunTsu, config file? when using --use-agent, the second time it says: gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session then asks for passphrase again :D
<TML> rib0f1avin: Yeah, but don't worry about it - if you say you can browse other sites, it answers the same underlying question.
<rib0f1avin> so should i just wait ?
<SunTsu> luist: make sure something like it is run with your window manager session
<babalu> how to know the version of my ubuntu distribution?
<TML> babalu: lsb_release -a
<TML> rib0f1avin: I doubt "just wait" is going to fix anything for you.
<SunTsu> luist: gpg-agent or seahorse or ... I think there's lot of stuff that caches gpg passphrases lately
<rib0f1avin> well im running out of ideas
<T3RMi3> Hi, What's the default user on 11.10 live cd ?
<theadmin> T3RMi3: "ubuntu"
<T3RMi3> and pass?
<theadmin> T3RMi3: Not set
<rib0f1avin> is this a bug?
<babalu> TML: how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 ?
<T3RMi3> xm. i tried that but nothing
<TML> babalu: do-release-upgrade
<escott> babalu, you have to go through 11.04
<luist> SunTsu, installed gnupg-agent... still gives the same error.. what could i be missing?
<TML> babalu: If you're more used to using Ubuntu as a desktop OS, there's probably a GUI complement to that
<theadmin> T3RMi3: Damaged disc/iso often render such results. I suggest you download the ISO via torrents (and stay away from ktorrent, it does funny stuff), make sure the disc burns at a low speed and is verified after burn.
<babalu> TML: command line is fine
<squidly> 9/wib
<SunTsu> luist: the way it works ;) First of all it needs to be runnung. Secondly it needs to set environment variables - therefor you either need to set them yourself or run it in your X session so those variables are available to every sub process
<SunTsu> running even
<rib0f1avin> come on guys any help..
<cdj> .
<cdj> whoops
<TML> rib0f1avin: I have no idea what to tell you - something is screwy with your network environment
<TML> rib0f1avin: What browser are you using?
<rib0f1avin> i dont think so
<rib0f1avin> firefox
<pyghassen> hello
<rib0f1avin> my network is fine
<pyghassen> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<pyghassen> */1 *  *   *   *     /home/ghassen/csv_job.py >> out.log
<rib0f1avin> every other site works
<pyghassen> This cronjob is working in one machine and doesn't in another!!!
<pyghassen> how to know what's wrong with this  cronjob
<TML> rib0f1avin: And archive.ubuntu.com works for everyone except you
<TML> rib0f1avin: So it's definitely something local to your machine...
<pyghassen> any debugging method recommended?
<rib0f1avin> yes
<TML> rib0f1avin: Do you nave netcat installed?
<rib0f1avin> so any settings to change that?
<yeats>  /lastlog rib0f1avin
<Tux> pyghassen, run the Python script manually
<rib0f1avin> yes
<TML> rib0f1avin: echo "HEAD / HTTP/1.0" | nc archive.ubuntu.com 80
<yezariaely> how can I set the accesspermissions for ntfs/fat partitions (auto)mounted in nautilus?
<pyghassen> Tux: it works fine, and the same cronjob works perfectly  in other ubuntu machine
<oneliner> how can i specify the nomodeset option in usb boot?
<Tux> pyghassen, is anything in the out.log?
<rib0f1avin> hmm nothing
<Tux> oneliner, Tab key
<Tux> afaik
<pyghassen> Tux: it hasn't been created at all, the script never ran?
<Tux> Hmm...
<Tux> Is crond running?
<rib0f1avin> nope
<rib0f1avin> nothing
<rib0f1avin> damn
<Tux> You have to start the cron daemon before cronjobs will work. :)
<trojanking> please i need help how can i make program in c++ on ubuntu
<Tux> PEBKAC error, let's move on
<pyghassen> ps -axu | grep crond
<pyghassen> nop
<theadmin> trojanking: You need a compiler, such as g++
<rib0f1avin> yo TML any other ideas??
<pyghassen> how to do so Tux?
<trojanking> theadmin how do i get it
<trojanking> ?
<Pici> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<theadmin> trojanking: You install it like usual... sudo apt-get install g++
<oneliner> boot from usb;fail , am getting stuck at "EH complete", any hints?
<Tux> pyghassen, I had the wrong process
<oneliner> nomedeset, fail, same result
<Tux> look for cron
<trojanking> ok
<trojanking> theadmin thanks after that how can i find the application out?
<kernelpanicker> I have my audio volume settings maxed on all gui interfaces on ubuntu 11.10, but audio on my dell laptop is still barely audible... any suggestions?
<trojanking> or launch it out to start coding
<phil_phys> I can't connect to internet with usb key
<phil_phys> Could you help me??
<phil_phys> How can i do?
<Tux> kernelpanicker, have you checked alsamixer
<escott> yezariaely, how do you want to set them
<trojanking> please how do i launch g++ in ubuntu so i can start coding ... am a newbie using linux first time
<pyghassen> Tux thanks man, I solve it :=)
<kernelpanicker> Tux: nope... sudo apt-get install alsamixer?
<Tux> trojanking, you need the Terminal
<Tux> kernelpanicker, it's alsa-utils
<trojanking> Tux, and then?
<edbian> trojanking, g++ <name_of_file>.cpp
<phil_phys> could you help me?
<Tux> It isn't peasy easy but it'll get you started.
<Tux> phil_phys, we didn't forget you
<phil_phys> Tux: How can i use modem usb on ubuntu 11.10?
<Tux> phil_phys, paste the output of lsusb on http://pastebin.com
<phil_phys> Tux: http://ideone.com/qDaUw
<oneliner> sweet, cant boot from disk nor usb :D
<oneliner> but i could swear i had a working install just about now
<trojanking> i have a source code a program designed on windows and it works pretty well designed with c++ can make i a deb file and run it without using wine? (Say its a browser i made)
<Tux> phil_phys, I think you have a WinModem of some sort
<trojanking> i designed .exe app for windows and it works pretty well designed with c++ can i make it a .deb file and run it without using wine? (Say its a browser i made)
<SunTsu> !patience trojanking
<SunTsu> !patience | trojanking
<ubottu> trojanking: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tux> trojanking, nope. Windows != Linux
<Tux> You would need to rewrite the application in GTK+, Qt or some other framework
<edbian> trojanking, no
<edbian> trojanking, you cannot run .exe's on linux without wine
<trojanking> Tux so as c++  programmer i cant program for linux?
<phil_phys> Tux: It works on windows but it doesn't work on ubuntu
<edbian> trojanking, you can write c++ for linux
<edbian> trojanking, linux the kernel is written in c
<SunTsu> trojanking: you can try to write it portable, but that's lots of work
<phil_phys> Tux: How can I do??
<edbian> trojanking, portable meaning it works on both linux or windows
<trojanking> edbian i mean just copy the source code and add the !user /bin/deb bla bla bla and recompile
<Tux> trojanking, you can write in c++ on linux, just you need to learn a gui framework and not use the windows api
<edbian> trojanking, It does not work that way.  To write the GUI for the browser you almost definitely used windows specific API stuff
<Tux> trojanking, not
<Pici> trojanking: Its really not on-topic for *this* channel.  Maybe ##c++ would have some tips for cross-platform compiling.
<edbian> trojanking, if you write a CLI app it likely works on both.  (also c does not have a #!)
<Tux> !patience | phil_phys
<ubottu> phil_phys: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> trojanking, Pici ##c++ will get annoyed at these questions quickly
<edbian> trojanking, google c++ programming linux and start reading
<Pici> edbian: They're not on-topic for #ubuntu either though.  (sorry I'm not in ##c++)  Maybe ##programming ?
<trojanking> lol thanks guys , for the help :D
<Tux> phil_phys, can you try buying a router that supports dsl? then you need to connect via ethernet
<SunTsu> trojanking: as a c++ programmer you should know what's windows specific, now imagine that you need to reproduce using gui toolkits for linux
<phil_phys> In my room there isn't adsl
<phil_phys> there isn't telephone
<edbian> trojanking, sure
<trojanking> java the way to go
<edbian> Pici, IDK what channel is best.  I just mentioned ##c++ would get annoyed as warning to him
<edbian> trojanking, java is cross platform
<trojanking> the reason i asked is bcos i am trying to find a way to strictly stay with linux for at least 2yrs if not forever
<trojanking> am just 24hrs using linux -- so am trying to get use to it
<edbian> trojanking, linux is the best.  Why do you need to write c++ windows gui apps?
<edbian> trojanking, If you want to stick with linux, just don't write those?  Use c++ and gtk+ or c++ and qt or java or ...
<edbian> the list goes on
<captainkwel> x
<trojanking> edbian, i get u, but if i am programming for company i need program for windows
<luist> SunTsu, ok i started the gpg but it seems that the env variables arent set... should i restart the machine or configure them myself?
<trojanking> i am trying to setup IT company and my staffs wud do the programming work too
<edbian> trojanking, Then my advice: get a windows machine and develop on it
<SunTsu> luist: I'd set them yourself for testing, and restart your X session as soon as you need to run it seriously
<edbian> trojanking, You can write windows code (and cross compile for window) on linux but you could only run it with wine and wine is not exactly the same as windows.
<trojanking> edbian, ok i just like linux been that its not common, other ppl respect u that u use it
<SunTsu> trojanking: or setup vbox with a windows vm
<luist> SunTsu, ok.. i just dont have any idea on how to set them :)
<SunTsu> luist: running gpg-agent should have given you shell commands that you just need to paste into that shell
<oneliner> how can i complete purge the xorg server and re install it?
<edbian> trojanking, it's the best, use it
<Socket-> Hey guys. Im running ubuntu 11.10, and if i do sudo echo > /etc/motd and then login, it recreates the contents of motd with the ubuntu version welcome screen.  how do i force it to stay blank
<luist> SunTsu, just that: http://pastie.org/3080904
<trojanking> edbian still wondering why they say linux is the best :) just curious
<edbian> trojanking, because it gives you more control of the system
<edbian> trojanking, it also gives you more knowledge about the system if you're willing to learn
<trojanking> edbian true
<trojanking> edbian possible for private chat?
<SmartTowel> Anyone using MySql workbench on U11.11?
<SunTsu> luist: just look at gpg-agents' man page, it has examples how to do things
<SmartTowel> mine hasn't worked since upgrade.
<SmartTowel> just stuck on that stupid splash screen/
<hotdogfc> hey!
<hotdogfc> fuckers!
<hotdogfc> wtf
<edbian> !ops | hotdogfc
<ubottu> hotdogfc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<edbian> oops
<edbian> haha
<edbian> whatev
<FloodBot1> edbian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> quite you...
<hotdogfc> FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFU
<hotdogfc> CKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK
<hotdogfc> FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFU
<hotdogfc> CKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK
<SmartTowel> ur so cool
<dougl> yes very cool I am so impressed
<edbian> Pici, thanks
<pp7> hotdogfc: something bothering u? :P
<edbian> pp7, he quit
<pp7> k
<edbian> oh, he came back!
<dougl> he is just bored
<dougl> err or she
<SunTsu> ignore it
<oCean> please, let's move on
 * dougl is moving on
<kid_icarus> anyone use meld for diffing?  I just discovered it and I love it!
<dougl> kid_icarus, never even heard of it - diffing = patching?
<SmartTowel> yea i have.
<kid_icarus> dougl, it's like comparing/merging two different files
<SmartTowel> does it come built in with the diff coloring?
<kid_icarus> good for revisions
<dougl> kid_icarus, cool - thanks
<SmartTowel> if i remember correctly, i had to edit a config.
<SmartTowel> commandlinefu.com always has useful stuff.
<oneliner> great got back myconsole boot
<blocky> how do I set the default session for autologin?
<oneliner> now if i want to compile stuff and play around with video codecs, should i get aditional packages related to xorg?
<kid_icarus> blocky, add 'exec windowmanager' in ~/.xinitrc
<ericP> an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 a while ago left me unable to detect displays to my laptop
<SmartTowel> any one using mysql workbench on ubuntu?
<ericP> i've tried both nvidia drivers ("version current" and "post-release updates" (whatever that is))
<SmartTowel> haven't had it working since i upgraded to 11.10.  i think i said 11.11 last time lol
<dummy213> ah thank god
<dummy213> i had sooo many issues with win
<dummy213> i just formatted the entire thing and slapped backtrack on it
<dummy213> feelsgoodman.jpg
<oneliner> ericP: tried the nvidia 290 series drivers? can get them from the nvidia site
<ssfdre38> when i try and do anything sudo i get sudo: must be setuid root
<oCean> dummy213: just so you know, this is ubuntu support, not backtrack (that's #backtrack-linux channel)
<kid_icarus> SmartTowel, it looks pretty interesting but I've never used it
<dummy213> oCean: backtrack is practically ubuntu but yeah, thanks for telling me
<kid_icarus> ssfdre38, have you added your username to /etc/sudoers?
<oCean> dummy213: yes, but it's one of the ubuntu derivatives that are not supported or on topic in this channel
<dummy213> ah
<dummy213> sorry
<SmartTowel> i can commandline the sql fine.  but sometimes a (can't believe im gonna say it ) a GUI is better.
<ssfdre38> i have as its been added since install and now my root terminal isnt working
<ericP> oneliner, will try -- tx
<ericP> one more question. i tried xfce (
<ericP> ) and it's visibly slow to update the display
<ShamWOW_> SmartTowel: I'm more absorbent than you are.
<SmartTowel> now does that 'WOW' stand for World of Warcraft or.....
<ShamWOW_> yes, the game is a sham
<ShamWOW_> after all that time, i figured out that there was no possible way to translate my firestorm spell to any useful real-world application
<SmartTowel> <slow clap> welcome to the Guild of Terry Cloth
<ShamWOW_> that old fart? psh...
<oCean> let's stay on topic please
<SmartTowel> sorry.  no need to make a cean
<lucasoman> sorry to interrupt :)
<motahareh_> jdlkjflakfjlajflkajdflkajfddddddhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lucasoman> motahareh_: in case you didn't notice, you were typing into IRC, not into vim..
<lucasoman> so...
<lucasoman> FYI
<hamed> i faced a problem in wifi my friend solve it but he make aproblem in lan internet
<bhk0> Moin. If I open bash there always appears a update notification. How can I remove it (or where is the skript??)?
<hamed> hi any one here ?
<lucasoman> bhk0: please don't IRC as root
<aeon-ltd> hamed: yes
<bhk0> ups...
<hamed>  i faced a problem in wifi my friend solve it but he make aproblem in lan internet dell inspiron 6400
<hamed> ubuntu 11.10
<borillion> Im getting weird stuff happening with my eclipse editor http://imagebin.org/190563
<trism> bhk0: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available I believe (if I understand you correctly)
<owenll> hamed: what is the problem? have you looked at network manager in system settings?
<petri> Hello
<petri> onko turusta porukkaa
<OerHeks> petri, english please
<petri> okey ,sorry
<petri> good night :)
<hamed> ownel i tried to open network in system setting
<hamed> i faced wireless and network proxy
<hamed> but i didn't find any thing else
<owenll> hamed: no wired option?
<hamed> \no
<dmtarmey> he can anyone help me eliminate this error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2E3912DEB33004BC
<lucas_> Does anyone one know why this maybe occurring?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/784872/
<trism> dmtarmey: how did you add the ppa? you should add it with: add-apt-repository so that the keys are retrieved
<dmtarmey> in terminal
<magnus__> hello! I am trying to install Wine in the Ubuntu terminal, and get a EULA user agreement of some kind. At the end of this agreement is an Ok. How do I "Press" this ok in the terminal? Enter or O or Y does not work
<lucas_> I followed this guys tutorial http://www.dctrwatson.com/2010/09/installing-postgresql-9-0-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<bullgard4> lucas_: The reason is clearly stated in the last line: "dependency problems."
<Pici> magnus__: press tab until the OK hilights then press enter
<owenll> hamed have you got enable networking ticked in the drop down menu of the wired connection icon?
<lucas_> Thanks bullgard4 I'll look into that. Unfamiliar with Ubuntu and dependencies.
<magnus__> Pici: Thank you very much :)
<hamed> i have no wired connection icon
<trism> dmtarmey: which ppa did you add?
<owenll> hamed: ok on the network icon on the top bar of your screen
<mehdi> hello
<mehdi> i created an ubuntu fork
<mehdi> it s better than ubuntu
<mehdi> do you want to try it?
<jbeitler> mehdi how much better?
<bean> mehdi: This is for support, not advertising.
<Somelauw> What is the thing I need if I want vmware? Just vm or vm-view-open-client?
<dmtarmey_> trism in terminal how can i correct this pls
<Somelauw> I want to install an OS in an OS.
<mehdi> jbeitler, it was coded by chuck norris
<bean> Somelauw: I'd recomment virtualbox
<Somelauw> bean: Okay, I don't know the difference between those all, really?
<guntbert> mehdi: please keep your contributions to support
<troulouliou_dev> hi after 6 years with Debian witout reinstalling it , i m switching to Ubuntu 64 bits , i can not find a way to rnctypt the root partition (cryptsetup-luks + lvm2) in desktop installer
<troulouliou_dev> is there some kind of advanced/expert mode ?
<mehdi> guntbert, who is support?
<trism> dmtarmey_: which ppa did you add?
<Odd-rationale> troulouliou_dev: you have to use the alternative install cd
<Somelauw> virtualbox-ose-minimal or whhich one do I need? There are like 10 versions of it!
<Jordan_U> !alternate | troulouliou_dev
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bean> mehdi: he means, only talk about support here, not your subtle attempts at trolling.
<guntbert> mehdi: this channel is only for help/support for ubuntu, if you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mehdi> bean, it's okay i will troll in another channel
<owenll> subtle?
<bean> Somelauw: i was being sarcastic, owenll .
<bean> Somelauw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<bean> Somelauw: ignore my first message there.
<Somelauw> huh, I don't understand
<bean> Somelauw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<bean> is all you need to read, about virtualbox
<troulouliou_dev> hi does anybody knwo here how to encrypt root partition at install ?
<Humbedooh> your home folder? or eeeverything?
<troulouliou_dev> Humbedooh: everything
<troulouliou_dev> i m installing ubuntu for first tim but in debiabn it is a default option
<Humbedooh> that seems like going a little overboard :>
<dmtarmey_> trism i found a y ppa admin tool and sorted it out cheers
<Humbedooh> Ubuntu has the option to encrypt your personal stuff at install
<Humbedooh> the rest of the system shouldn't really need any encryption
<troulouliou_dev> Humbedooh i was using it like this for 6 years , some kind of habit
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: Have you seen the multiple people who have pointed you toward the alternate install CD?
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: The alternate install CD uses debian-imstaller.
<troulouliou_dev> Jordan_U ha just saw it , thanks
<Jordan_U> troulouliou_dev: You're welcome.
<vouth> Whenever I run glxinfo I am unexpectedly logged out. What is happening here??!
<deggie> heya
<deggie> a have problem with booting from USB
<vouth> !ask | deggie
<ubottu> deggie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deggie> I get an error with mounting my usb device: gives mounting aufs on /root failed: no space left on device, but I have 4 gig left
<deggie> and the install is 4 gig, so it should be sufficient
<guntbert> deggie: !pastebin the output of    df -h   please
<deggie> yeah, it's on my other laptop, can't copy paste it but here it is :  stdir: error 0  mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No space left on device <enter> aufs mount failed
<evon> Does ubuntu have any trouble being installed on a SSD drive?
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]Pr;W
<Humbedooh> yes, it can go bad :>
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]SCNXPhMxSlNwQ*H=
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]PhO7PkO8SbO+P~CB
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]N_PXNmPKO!T*O"PrE7
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]MhR[NlPhO!S'O$PhGA
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]=PRj
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]P1NwRPNlP^O"P^OKSXF+
<FloodBot1> wirc_stan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> wirc_stan: stop
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]O{SDNxRpO%PjNvP^ES
<evon> humberdooh, you talkin to me?
<Humbedooh> yup
<evon> humbedooh, you talkin to me?
<deggie> but /dev/sdb1 til has enough space left, only 28 % usage
<evon> humbedooh, what kind of bad things?
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]LASBNvPiNvS$O"PsIX
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]BqS/O/S2O'
<wirc_stan> cw=Z]PcO'T!@C
<Humbedooh> well you can install it 20 times and it won't work on some computers
<Humbedooh> at least if you install via USB
<deggie> well, it used to work
<evon> humbedooh, I just bought an ssd for my desktop so I will be using a cd
<Humbedooh> some BIOS' will switch around the device names if you use an USB drive for installing
<deggie> but after 3 times or so it stopped working
<ted_> I found a printer driver a while back that worked for a kodak esp 3 AIO printer  and mafter a hard drive crash I  can't find it  ............anyone know where to get a kodak printer driver?
<Humbedooh> should be no problem with a cd
<evon> humbedooh, ok i will test it out
<phong_> hi
<Humbedooh> I have two computers running ubu on ssd at least :>
<phong_> happy new you
<evildaemon> Hello
<troulouliou_dev> IS there a good link in ubuntu forum or anybody else that explain how 64 bits ubuntu works and if it is possible to run 3é bits application (lib64 .....)
<troulouliou_dev> i hope SystemLoL64 do not existsz :)
<Humbedooh> 64 bit means 64 bit :<
<evildaemon> My wireless won't connect to other networks, but will broadcast.
<evildaemon> And the problem isn't my wifi card or adapter.
<evildaemon> (AND YES I tried removing the driver!)
<Humbedooh> dmesg is your friend? :>
<vouth> Whenever I run glxinfo I am unexpectedly logged out. What is happening here??!
<evildaemon> dmesg?
<troulouliou_dev> Humbedooh what is /Lib64 vs /Lib for ?
<jafa> hi guys, new install of Ubuntu at a remote location - forgot to enable VNC server in the GUI before I left... can this be enabled from a shell?
<Humbedooh> compatibility?
<Humbedooh> they are the same on x86_64
<jafa> (GUI is logged in as me - same user account as via ssh)
<babalu> hi guys i'm having an error on kubuntu when trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 :( http://i.imgur.com/DEDWI.png
<Humbedooh> from a compiler POV, having /lib64 makes sense
<evildaemon> You could tunnel X over SSH?
<Humbedooh> or rather, a linker
<troulouliou_dev> Humbedooh but how does native 32 birs executilon works ?
<troulouliou_dev> some trick arouund ld ?
<Humbedooh> no clue :>
<troulouliou_dev> ha ok thanks :)
<Humbedooh> but afaik, 32 bit cannot run on 64 bit ubuntu
<guntbert> babalu: if you don't get any answers here ask in #kubuntu
<Humbedooh> unless you use some form of virtualization
<babalu> guntbert: i can't post in kubuntu for some reason "[22:02] == Cannot send to channel: #kubuntu" :/
<evildaemon> Well, dmesg gave me nothing.
<Humbedooh> or you could install a copy of 32 bit ubuntu into a different folder and do a chroot?
<evildaemon> So it's not a hardware issue.
<guntbert> babalu: in that case you should join #ubuntu-ops to resolve that channel issue
<babalu> guntbert: thanks
<adrian_berg> I'm trying to change the gtk-paste icon
<adrian_berg> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39336/how-can-i-change-which-icon-an-applet-uses
<adrian_berg> It isn't helpful
<guntbert> babalu: Good luck :-)
<adrian_berg> I've tried doing what it says, but diodon continues to use that horrible looking default icon
<adrian_berg> Hoping someone in here might help
<babalu> guntbert: thanks :p
<bespals> ыва
<bespals> ололо даешь иксэфсе
<idsme> good evening
<guntbert> idsme:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<idsme> i want install sshmenu on ubuntu 11.10 (ubuntu classic) only i get some problems, anyone that can help me?!
<adrian_berg> Going crazy
<idsme> :guntbert yes i have
<adrian_berg> Icon=/usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/actions/24/gtk-paste.svg
<spinall> hello
<adrian_berg> That's in diodon.desktop
<meerkats> where can I download libavcodec.so.52 for ubuntu 11.10 32 bits?
<spinall> help me please i have 3 Screen and 2 gpu......- -(NO sli)
<adrian_berg> I copied /usr/share/Faenza/actions/scalable to /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/actions/24/
<WFeather> trying to get i7z installed on an SR-2 anyone here able to give me a hand ?
<meerkats> or, what library contains this particular one?
<adrian_berg> /scalable/gtk-paste.svg to...
<idsme> anyone experience with SSHmenu icw ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic
<idsme> ?
<dr_willis> !info libavcodec
<ubottu> Package libavcodec does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !find  libavcodec.so
<ubottu> File libavcodec.so found in libav-dbg, libavcodec-dev, libavcodec-extra-53, libavcodec53
<The0Racle> hey, I'm trying to set up an FTP server, but how do I allow remote computers to access it?  The IP is on a 192.168.1 subnet and I know that cannot be unique
<spinall> help me please i have 3 Screen and 2 gpu......- -(NO sli)
<meerkats> thx dr_willis
<idsme> spinall, 2 screens? i will pay 10$ for one!
<bean> The0Racle: you have to do port forwarding in your router.
<guntbert> Info libavcodec52 | meerkats
<guntbert> !info libavcodec52 | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: Package libavcodec52 does not exist in oneiric
<The0Racle> but my router is still 192.168.1 subnet
<Firestone> Anyone here familiar with the refresh-problem when using a VNC-server on Gnome? Maybe a solution to this? Think this became an issue after the first distribution with Unity as default.
<The0Racle> bean: maybe I'm not understanding you, but since my router also is on the 192.168.1 subnet, port forwarding isn't going to change anything, right?
<meerkats> oops
<meerkats> crap, cant lib53 do the same as lib52?
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  where's the FTP sitting, remotely or locally?
<The0Racle> locally
<EvilResistance> and when i say locally i mean on your own net
<The0Racle> yeah
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  and what are you trying to do with the FTP?
<EvilResistance> make it internet-facing?
<bean> The0Racle: yes, but if you forward the port you can access it on its public IP.
<jden> what channle do i go to for discussion on videos,music, etc
<The0Racle> EvilResistance: yes
<The0Racle> bean: ok, I'll try that
<xangua> !ot | jden
<ubottu> jden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bean> jden: you can ask Alis as well "/msg alis help"
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  if you port-forward from the router to the system that has the FTP's 192.168.1.x address, then the router will take any requests on the internet-facing IP address and throw them to the FTP system/box
<jden> yes i know that but this is the only populated channle i know and i cant search chanles (useing web irc client)
<gridbag> id like to see a straight clone of the OSX desktop UI.  don't even bother being creative.
<QuikNik> hey all, anybody have the problem where all torrent programs are locking up?  I thought it was just Transmission, but rtorrent and BitFlyer or something torrent app is also doing it.  Could something be wrong with my torrent libraries maybe?
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  then, if the port is open on that machine, and FTP is listening, it should operate correctly
<yumbo> QuikNik, locking up how? Harddrive gets smashed, cpu gets smashed, or just a freeze without any resources getting hogged?
<QuikNik> yumbo: CPU is getting smashed.. 90%+
<QuikNik> application windows become unresponsive
<QuikNik> or in the case of rtorrent, couldn't kill process
<yumbo> QuikNik, maybe it's a particular torrent, have you tried stopping all torrents?
<QuikNik> I think i've had this problem with other torrents as well but to be honest I can't remember.  I'll try just adding one other torrent
<QuikNik> removing all others
<EvilResistance> !enter | QuikNik
<ubottu> QuikNik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EvilResistance> QuikNik:  no need to be posting each thought on one line ;P
<The0Racle> EvilResistance: thank you
<The0Racle> bean: thank you
<QuikNik> my bad
<The0Racle> it works now
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 11.10 computer is playing a piece of music. How can I determine what program is playing what audio file? Is lsof helpful?
<meerkats> is SVN like GIT?
<yumbo> bullgard4, you can open "Sound" and go to the tab "Applications"
<blz> meerkats, yes, but it's not distributed and it's the devil
<blz> meerkats, if you have the choice, stick with either GIT or mercurial
<bullgard4> yumbo: What so you mean by "Sound" here in GNOME Shell 3.2.1?
<bullgard4> yumbo: What do you mean by "Sound" here in GNOME Shell 3.2.1?
<meerkats> i dont have the choice, is standard 0.5.0 or svn, I need a library I cannot find to use 0.5.0
<glad> hey i just installed ubuntu and i get "to run a command as administrator user root use sudo command . see man sudo_root for details" wtf do i do?
<babalu> EvilResistance: The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<blz> meerkats, could you rephrase that?  You're not making sense
<yumbo> bullgard4, press the Windows key on your keyboard, search for "Sound" (it should appear under Settings)
<user_> asteriks
<yumbo> glad, open the Terminal, it is called "Terminal"
<idsme> anyone can help me with SSHmenu in ubuntu 11.10 please
<idsme> or anyone use another look a like sshmenu programm?
<yumbo> glad, there you can type commands, for example, type: "man sudo" (dont use the quotes) and the press enter
<bean> meerkats: git is what you want to use.
<glad> yumbo: i just want a user interface, i don't know what i'm doing
<xangua> glad: why doon't you explai what you want to do¿
<glad> xangua: let me restart ubuntu, sec
<er4z0r> I added a second NIC to my ubunbtu VM and even after a reboot I cannot see it in ifconfig
<er4z0r> any ideas?
<yumbo> glad, You don't have to use any commands, that message is just the default Ubuntu start message if you open the terminal
<yumbo> you dont have to do anything with it ;)
<Daghdha> Hi, i want to start some stuff when i login to ubuntu. And i also want to have the terminals they run in on specific virtual desktops. Can that be done?
<glad> yumbo: i wasn't aware i opened the terminal. i just let ubuntu install and it presented me with that screen
<Daghdha> Like startup in Windows i guess
<bean> glad: sounds like you didn't install ubuntu desktop?
<EvilResistance> Daghdha:  you can easily set up startup apps, but its not possible to get them to run in specific virtual desktops, afaik
<glad> bean: is ubuntu desktop the one with a gui?
<bean> glad: yes
<bullgard4> yumbo: After pressing the Windows key and entering 'Sound', Ubuntu GNOME Shell 3.2.1 will produce 2 icons: »Audio recorder« and »Sound Juicer«. I cannot see any "Settings".
<glad> bean: LOL ok ill install ubuntu desktop
<Daghdha> EvilResistance is there an app to do that?
<EvilResistance> Daghdha:  been a while since I've been in GNOME... it can be done, i just dont remember how :/... but someone else could probably help ya set it up
<meerkats> if I go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and lok for libavcodec.so.52 synaptic will ask me to delete the most modern one, right?
<meerkats> look*
<vouth> Whenever I run glxinfo I am unexpectedly logged out. What is happening here??!
<VCoolio> Daghdha: try compiz settings manager if you use compiz, else try devilspie
<yumbo> bullgard4, run "gnome-control-center" from the terminal, click "Sound" and see again
<EvilResistance> meerkats:  that's not a package name afaik...
<bean> vouth: I'd guess that your X server is crashing
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 9 to 10.  I have tried doing this with the Upgrade Manager.  I receive an error "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool"  I tried to go into 'Terminal' and do "yum upgrade" .  I am receiving an error message that yum is not installed on the system.
<meerkats> EvilResistance, library...
<xangua> !eol | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TiMiDo> <3 sony
<TiMiDo> it works fine with ubuntu
<EvilResistance> meerkats:  did you see package libavcodec53?
<EvilResistance> meerkats:  or are yo urequired to use libavcodec 52?
<meerkats> EvilResistance, yes, but I need libavcodec.so.52
<meerkats> im required to
<bean> by whom, or for what?
<Daghdha> VCoolio: i use 10.x so that's devilspie then?
<EvilResistance> RonWhoCares:  you'd have to upgrade to Karmic first, but you cant... because Karmic's past EOL
<meerkats> for vegastrike
<EvilResistance> RonWhoCares:  you'd be best just installing clean 10.04
<RonWhoCares> how do I do this
<yumbo> actually, replace that with 11.10 ^
<RonWhoCares> I am doing this for a friend
<bean> RonWhoCares: ubuntu uses apt, not yum.
<EvilResistance> yumbo:  says who, if he wants lucid he can have lucid :P
<RonWhoCares> what command should I give?
<Daghdha> It's just in the preferences menu
<EvilResistance> RonWhoCares:  you'd need to get an installation image from the website, and then burn that to either a CD or DVD...
<Daghdha> startup programs
<yumbo> EvilResistance, I say so, because otherwise if he want to upgrade from 10 to 12 he'll be stuck with the same problem all over again
<Daghdha> o_O
<EvilResistance> RonWhoCares:  and then boot to that disk
<xangua> RonWhoCares: read what the bot just told you
<EvilResistance> yumbo:  not if he wants to upgrade 10.04 -> 12.04
<yann2> HEllo! I have a program that I run with java -jar yed.jar - it's a pain to always run with the console. Is there a way to add it to the dash in unity?
<bean> RonWhoCares: you could try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<The0Racle> EvilResistance: it's still not working
<EvilResistance> yumbo:  they're both LTSes, LTS to LTS upgrades are direct
<vouth> bean: hmm, that was my thought too
<The0Racle> I did port forwarding to the specified box, but it's not working for my friends
<yumbo> EvilResistance, or 10.04 --> 11.10
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  what IP are they using to connect to the FTP server?
<bean> The0Racle: thats because you'll need to give them your external IP
<vouth> bean: no idea why though. I've been trying to get Compiz to work on my KM400 Unichrome IGP chip.
<The0Racle> bean: I did give them my external IP
<The0Racle> EvilResistance:  the link is this ftp://68.119.50.43/
<VCoolio> Daghdha: devilspie needs some tweaking, find a decent howto and you'll figure it out, it's not that hard, just make sure devilspie is launched before the startup apps
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  which port(s) are you using?
<EvilResistance> 22 is the default, make sure its opened
<RonWhoCares> This is on a net book --- There is no DVD drive.
<The0Racle> no, it's ftp
<bean> The0Racle: connection refused.
<Daghdha> I am gonna use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<bean> EvilResistance: you mean 21
<RonWhoCares> bean this didn't work.,  All 404 Not Found
<EvilResistance> RonWhoCares:  then you'll need to use a USB stick
<EvilResistance> bean:  whatever
<xangua> RonWhoCares: PLEASE read what the bot told you
<The0Racle> yeah, I have the ports from 20-21 forwarded
<EvilResistance> The0Racle:  did you configure the FTP server right?
<bean> The0Racle: and you're sure you have them forwarded to the correct IP?
<The0Racle> yes
<The0Racle> I checked that over a couple times
<The0Racle> EvilResistance:  I only started the FTP server
<The0Racle> it's something included with the linux distribution I have on the other boxc
<The0Racle> box*
<The0Racle> it works from my internal network
<bullgard4> yumbo: This produces an "Audio" dialog. The tab »Applications« lists 2 items: Banshee and ALSA plug-in [firefox]. Banshee's slider has a pink background. Can I infer that Banshee is currently playing audio?
<yumbo> The0Racle, post your /etc/vsftpd.conf ?
<bean> The0Racle: It'd seem to me that you don't have the port forwarding correct.
<yumbo> bullgard4, never seen a pink background before, you can just try clicking mute and hear if audio gets muted :)
<yumbo> The0Racle, it also helps if you could give the errors the people get when trying to connect
<The0Racle> yumbo: Unable to connect
<The0Racle>       
<The0Racle>       
<The0Racle>       
<The0Racle>       
<FloodBot1> The0Racle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The0Racle> I'm so sorry!
<The0Racle> stupid clipboard
<The0Racle> It says unable to connect
<yumbo> using FileZilla?
<bean> The0Racle: then you don't have the port forwarding correct.
<The0Racle> EvilResistance: The RST's you were getting were because of a firewall, but even after that, it's still not connecting
<bullgard4> yumbo: Surprise: the pink background has vanished! --  Your recipe works: Muting ALSA plug-in [firefox] mutes the audio. So Firefox is the audio source. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<The0Racle> bean: ports in the range of 19-22 are forwarded to 192.168.1.103
<The0Racle> that IS the ip of the correct box
<multipass> hi, im trying to install ProFont on ubuntu, i have ProFont_r400-11.pcf, i double click it and click install, but i dont see it on any applications
<The0Racle> the pure FTPd server is running
<yumbo> The0Racle, using FileZilla?
<The0Racle> the firewall is not blocking connections to port 21
<The0Racle> yumbo: I thought FileZilla is merely a client?
<bean> it is.
<yumbo> I wanted to know if that is the client the other people are using to connect
<The0Racle> no, it is not
<yumbo> and, no, actually, FileZilla is a server too
<The0Racle> they are using their browsers
<Daghdha> SIgh, startup only remember application that are not running in a terminal.
<Daghdha> :/
<The0Racle> I don't know what's wrong
<bean> The0Racle: I'm getting a connection refused. Meaning that if you have port forwarding set up correctly that there is some sort of firewall in the way
<The0Racle> okay, I completely turned off the firewall now
<The0Racle> is it working now?
<yumbo> The0Racle, do you have a passive range open?
<bean> no
<The0Racle> yumbo: what is that
<yumbo> The0Racle, I recommend you google that
<bean> The0Racle: you also might want to not use the default password on your router.
<bean> and then paste your ip here
<bean> with remote management enabled.
<The0Racle> bean: lol, yeah sorry
<The0Racle> it's just my home and these are some old computers
<The0Racle> there's nothing worth 2 shits on THESE computers
<bean> lol, just saying, with a simple NMAP it told me 80/tcp   open     http?
<bean> | http-auth: HTTP Service requires authentication
<bean> |   Auth type: Basic, realm = WRT54G
<bean> |_  HTTP server may accept admin:admin combination for Basic authentication
<yumbo> The0Racle, I would use vsftpd instead of pure ftpd
<The0Racle> alright, lemme give it a try
<bean> yumbo: it doesn'tmatter.
<bean> yumbo: if you cant connect at all, it doesn't matter what ftpd he's using
<The0Racle> bean: so what is the problem
<bean> The0Racle: it has to be some sort of firewall
<The0Racle> bean: I shut it down!
<The0Racle> on both the router and the FTP box
<The0Racle> give me a min
<The0Racle> I'll do it again
<yumbo> bean, its just that Im familair with vsftpd and have good experience with it, but in this case it appears to be the firewall indeed
<bean> yumbo: the software doesn't matter if the networking isn't there.
<zero_> Running up-to-date 11.10 on an Averatec 2500 notebook.  Have installed a few of my pieces of software in WinE, and desktop shortcuts were created along with the .lnk files.  Trying to hide the .lnk files from view, from placing a '.' in front of the .lnk filename and using CTRL + H no longer hides them (it will hide them if I open the Desktop folder, but they still wont be hidden on the Host Desktop Userspace...any ideas anyone?
<yumbo> bean, well, it might be that pure-ftp is refusing remote connections actively
<bean> yumbo: valid
<The0Racle> idk why it won't work
<bean> The0Racle: can you pastebin your FTP config
<The0Racle> there is no FTP config
<yumbo> :/
<The0Racle> it just asked me if I wanted to start pFTP
<The0Racle> d
<The0Racle> and I said yes
<The0Racle> I'll have to find that somewhere
<The0Racle> hold on
<FloodBot1> The0Racle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yumbo> the config should be somwhere in /etc (maybe /etc/pure-ftpd/blabla.conf or /etc/pure-ftpd.conf)
<The0Racle> nevermind
<The0Racle> try it now
<Daghdha> I have made a line to start an app, it's: xvt -e /home/admin/start-it    (Start-it is a shellsc ript with +x) it runs, but i don't see the output of the app in the terminal. How can i start it and also see the output?
<The0Racle> I am so effin stupid if it works now
<SoulShadow> they should really name the conf file blabla
 * SoulShadow nods
<yumbo> The0Racle, 18 chapters on hacking servers
<yumbo> yay?
<The0Racle> fuckin a
<The0Racle> I'm an idiot
<The0Racle> the server was NOT running
<shadowe9899> lol
<The0Racle> somehow it stopped, I must have stopped it while I was trying to figure out what was wrong
<yumbo> well, that can be a problem sometimes too
<yumbo> sometimes turning it on helps :)
<zero_> Hello, IT here, have you tried turning it off and on again?  Well is it plugged in?  Thankyou... :D
<yumbo> Daghdha, gnome-terminal -e /home/admin/start-it
<yumbo> why not use that?
<The0Racle> yumbo, bean, thanks for being patient with an idiot
<bean> np The0Racle
<Daghdha> Because because gnome terminal runs all instances in a single process
<Daghdha> And if one of them dies they all die
<muzone> *AIRHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN*
<muzone> Any music producers around? Check out http://home.no/dwaynie/collabo/
<whomp_> i'm trying to use two monitors with my ubuntu install and i have the latest drivers, but it's not detecting the second monitor. what should i try?
<Infinite8> Wrking on seting up a ubuntu server and ran ssh localhost on my client pc (laptop) and returned this, ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused.  Any ideas bc I googled the heck out of this and still no much on how to fixed this.
<yumbo> Daghdha, I use screen myself
<zero_> Would anyone be so kind as to explain to me why I can't hide .lnk that are on the desktop the way I hide other files from view (placing a '.' in front of the filename and toggling CTRL + H)?
<Daghdha> screen would echo to console?
<shadowe9899> Daghdha: if you wanted it to
<yumbo> Daghdha, xvt should echo to console too
<goddard> my vim has a funky setup
<shadowe9899> Daghdha: screen is nice
<yumbo> but I prefer screen
<goddard> just installed 11.10
<Daghdha> is screen a terminal?
<shadowe9899> Daghdha: its a program that runs in one
<yumbo> Daghdha, nope, "Screen is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical terminal between several processes (typically interactive shells)."
<shadowe9899> it can be used as a poor mans daemon too
<Daghdha> sounds like hassle
<yumbo> I use it as a poor mans daemon :D
<shadowe9899> Daghdha: its easy to use
<bfri> any good suggestions for a mp4 to avi converter?
<yumbo> its so easy to use
<Hathadar> I am trying to work through opengl bible 5th edition.  Due to a recent hardware failure I am using an old laptop that does not meet the minimum opengl requirements.  My headless server does meet the requirements.  How can I fake a local login via SSH and run programs that will output to a connected monitor?
<Daghdha> just want a terminal spawned at login with a program running in it
<shadowe9899> yumbo: me too lol
<yumbo> bfri, you have to be more specific than avi, avi is a video container, the actually used compression can differ
<bfri> yumbo: well i guess i dont know .avi isn't a file extension?
<bfri> maybe .vob to burn on dvd
<yumbo> bfri, do you want to watch the mp4 video on your dvdplayer?
<bfri> yumbo yes
<whomp_> i installed the latest drivers for my ubuntu install, but it's not detecting the second monitor. what should i try?
<niteria> can I use apt to get source pkg?
<niteria> I want to build package myself
<owenll> whomp_: I suppose you've tried System Settings->Monitor
<niteria> oh, I've found it
<iceroot> niteria: apt-get source packagename
<whomp_> owenll, system settings -> displays? i tried that
<zero_> whomp_, did you make sure to check for the additional proprietary drivers for your GPU?  Dash Home> System Settings> Hardware>Additional Drivers
<whomp_> yeah i installed the latest ones for my nvidia card
<Daxter> i'm having a input problem with ubuntu 10.04, every ionce in a while the mouse freezes up and both keybaord and mouse accept no mroe input, i have to hard reset the system to get it to work again. this never happened on the machine with 9.10, can nayone tell me ehats going on?
<zero_> And you cant see it at all in System Settings> Displays...ok
<niteria> what I'm trying to do is to rebuild pkg with -fPIC
<jair> anyone here knows the katakana way of writing the word Linux?
<jair> I am talking to those that has any Japanese and Linux knowledge off topic of I thought give it a shot
<owenll> Daxter: I had this with 10.04 - the solution here involving irqbalance solved it for me - doesn't work for everyone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/528720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 528720 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard stuck with irqbalance" [Medium,Confirmed]
<iceroot> !jp | jair
<ubottu> jair: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<yumbo> bfri, http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<yumbo> bfri, I think that program is best to use for what you want to do
<bfri> yumbo thanks i'll check it out
<jair> iceroot: thank you :)
<Daxter> owenll: what system did this hsappen on? for me it happens on a core i5 but not a amd athlon 64
<yumbo> bfri, Its installable via "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install devede"
<bfri> Yumbo cheers
<Daghdha> ok this is not going well.
<Daghdha> If i start a terminal from another terminal th 'parent'
<owenll> Daxter: sorry don't have those details here - not amd definitely
<Daghdha> If i start a terminal from another terminal th 'parent' is unusable.
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> I have an mp3 player I can't mount
<Daxter> ok thanks will try it..after i get hidden menu working for grub 2 in multi-os systems
<Hathadar> Can I start a program on a remote machine though ssh that will output to the remote machine's monitor?
<owenll> Daxter: it changed my machine from unusable to working - and you can always change it back!
<ManDay> Does anyone know how Casper causes that "Remove installation medium and press ENTER" message upon shutdown?
<ManDay> I need to get rid of it! My computer doesnt have any ENTER key!
<yumbo> lol, no enter key
<ManDay> yes.
<dougl> Hathadar, what were you thinking?
<lordjj> Hello. My screen usually freezes when resuming from a screen saver, but I can switch to cli with cntrl+alt+f#. What can I do to recover the screen?
<ManDay> yumbo: Tablet PC
<Kurdistan> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/best-distro-2011.html  nice review about Ubuntu with Unity.
<ManDay> yumbo: I see no point in that message anyway. It should never have been put there in the first place
<yumbo> lordjj, press Control+Alt+F7
<Hathadar> dougl, I am starting to learn opengl.  My main box had a hardware failure.  While I wait for a new mobo I would like to code on an old laptop and execute my program on my server box which has an opengl 3.3 compatable video card.
<lordjj> yumbo, that doesn't help.
<Hathadar> dougl, code on old laptop, run opengl on newer server
<yumbo> lordjj, log in on the cli and then type "startx"
<lordjj> yumbo neither does that
<yumbo> lordjj, Do you have the kill sequence enabled?
<lordjj> yumbo not sure what that is
<dougl> Hathadar, there is a display command that defines what display to use when you launch your apps... but I dunno enuff to define the syntax
<yumbo> lordjj, Keyboard Layout --> Layouts --> Options... --> Key sequence to kill the X server
<dougl> Display 0.0 xine or something to that effect
<lordjj> yumbo you mean cntrl+alt+backspace to restart X?
<lordjj> yumbo yes, but that logs me out.
<yumbo> lordjj, enable that and then you can use Control+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<yumbo> oh
<yumbo> well, disable screensaver then?
<lordjj> yumbo it still occurs without screensaver, e.g: closing laptop lid and opening
<yumbo> lordjj, AMD gpu?
<testpckamil> siema
<lordjj> yumbo no NVIDIA integrated graphics
<yumbo> lordjj, you have latest nvidia drivers installed?
<testpckamil> jakeie sa najnowsze stery nividi do linuxa
<lordjj> yumbo afaik, yes.
<yumbo> testpckamil, Only english here.
<testpckamil> oh fack
<lordjj> yumbo from what is available in the 11.04 repos
<testpckamil> shit
<lordjj> yumbo actually I think its not even Nvidia, "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory"
<Pessimism> I think I had some data corruption on my hard drive, and now two Ubuntu installatiosn both start up with the grub> shell, following the `prefix not set` error. How do I initiate some kind of diagnostic or repair tool?
<CarlFK> testpckamil: please watch your language
<yumbo> lordjj, lspci | grep VGA
<testpckamil> new drivers nvidia linuks
<lordjj> yumbo Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<testpckamil> how to
<lordjj> yumbo (rev 07)
<ManDay> Does anyone know how Casper causes that "Remove installation medium and press ENTER" message upon shutdown?
<owenll> testpckamil: System Settings -> Restricted drivers
<gao> my dedicated server came with ubuntu 10.10, it is saying that a new release (Natty) is available. SHould I be upgrading to this version?
<yumbo> lordjj, upgrading to 11.10 might help because of newer drivers
<yumbo> lordjj, other than that you're probably out of luck
<owenll> testpckamil: additional drivers (not restricted)
<yumbo> testpckamil, do this in terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<lordjj> yumbo, is there a way to change resolution from cli?
<yumbo> not that I know of
<c3ntury> Anyone available to help me out with a little problem within my Ubuntu server install? Willing to reward the guy / girl that can spare a minute or 2 xD
<yumbo> c3ntury, just say what the problem is :)
<pippo> ciao
<c3ntury> Sure yumbo.
<wooter> c3ntury: whats the prob, no reward required
<c3ntury> Here is an image of my partitions - http://imgf.tw/441067168.png
<wooter> plus my webcam is broken
<c3ntury> As you can tell, the sda1 only has 17MB or so available, I need to expand that partition, but it's impossible whilst mounted.
<c3ntury> Furthermore, it's on OVH, so I can't exactly pop in a CD-ROM with gparted.
<c3ntury> Whoops, /s/17/500/
<c3ntury> It says 17 in df -h.
<gao> my dedicated server came with ubuntu 10.10, it is saying that a new release (Natty) is available. SHould I be upgrading to this version?
<yumbo> c3ntury, when I saw that 9.76 GiB I immediately thought it was too small :S
<Daghdha> :( I made the shells cript. Wich works fine when i run it on the shell. It prompts for closing using pause command. But when the same script is called with -e it doesn't wait dor the read
<Daghdha> Anyone know why?
<c3ntury> yumbo: My friend did the install setup, I regret it now frankly. :/
<c3ntury> Is there any way I can expand it without having to reinstall my server from scratch?
<yumbo> yes there is
<c3ntury> Wa'hey!
<yumbo> its called online resizing
<yumbo> you firstly have to unmount the 1.8TB partition
<yumbo> resize it to something smaller
<yumbo> c3ntury, what does "free -m" give you?
<wooter> gao: if it aint broke, don't fix it IMO, aslong as the distro is still support
<c3ntury> Want a screenshot? It came up with a table of sorts.
<yumbo> sure
<piero> Is Ubuntu going to support gnome-shell software rendering like fedora?
<c3ntury> Mem: Total = 15989 Used = 15901 Free = 87 Cached = 12090
<CarlFK> c3ntury:   I would not resize / - but you can move some of the larger parts, like /var to their own partition
<yumbo> c3ntury, not a great idea to run the OS and the torrents on the same system btw
<yumbo> same hard drive*
<c3ntury> CarlFK: That sounds perfect, how can I do that?
<c3ntury> yumbo: It's a single HDD system, and with an online host, there's not a lot of flexibility sadly :/
<Daghdha> anyone know why a shell in unix wouldn't wait for read 'command' in a shells cript if it's run with -e? like: xvt -e myscript  (in gnome-terminal it also fails to wait for the read to close)
<c3ntury> But I understand your concerns tbh, it's sound reasoning.
<yumbo> 511mb swap seems a little slow
<gao> ok thanks wooter
<c3ntury> Should I increase that as well?
<wooter> Daghdha: well the -e specifies If not interactive, exit immediately if any untested command fails.
<gao> how long is 10.10 supported for?
<whomp> i tried restarting with older drivers, but ubuntu still isn't detecting the monitor. anything i might try?
<piero> why do u use swap nowdays??
<yumbo> c3ntury, I have 8gb myself, but I never fill my 16gb RAM
<edbian> piero, to hibernate
<yumbo> so just leave it at 511MB
<CarlFK> c3ntury: gie me a sec.. similar to the other suggestions... let me outline the steps
<piero> disk swap totally sucks
<yumbo> piero, dont say that here
<Tech-1> gao:  this april i think
<c3ntury> CarlFK: Sure, thanks.
<Daghdha> i thought -e ment execute this command
<piero> edbian, copy 16GB from disk back to ram is as fast as a normal boot?
<piero> yumbo, sorry...
<Daghdha> so it considders built in commands like read unimportant?
<wooter> gao: april 2012, i have a server running same version, i am holding off till april aswell
<edbian> piero, Hibernate is not always about speed.  Sometimes it's about returning to your state of work quickly
<Daghdha> wooter: What if i want it to not exit imemdiately?
<gao> well i don't want it to ruin later on >.<
<piero> yeah... but I don't have such amount of memory to know... how much time it takes?
<Daghdha> man xvt
<wooter> Daghdha: don't use -e ?
<Daghdha> But i want to have it execute a script
<wooter> gao: a LTS version is released in april 2012..it will be supported for 5 years
<CarlFK> c3ntury: can you reboot into something like rescue mode?  mainly so that / is mounted read-only?
 * Daghdha shrugs, seems like a normal desire.
<c3ntury> CarlFK: Hmm, there's something like that aye.
<c3ntury> Whether it's just for tests rather than actual commands I'm not sure.
<c3ntury> Let me see...
<gao> I'M UPGRADING XD!!
<CarlFK> c3ntury: http://dpaste.de/BVfwi/  remount / as read only; mv /var /home; ln -s /home/var /var; reboot
<gao> oh really...
<CarlFK> c3ntury: that isn't a great solution, but it is less risky.. not sure what I would do really.
<c3ntury> There's this - http://help.ovh.ie/RescueMode
<c3ntury> One question CarlFK, what command do I use to remount / as read only?
<wooter> good luck gao
<wooter> i didnt have the balls, incase everything broke
<m123456789> hola
<Daghdha> What is an alternative to running a terminal with -e option and a script so it will not close when the script is at the end, despite having a read in the end of the script?
<m123456789> spanis
<oneliner> current standard boot time for an 11.10 install on a 8gbram six core pc exceeds a minute; bloatware much?
<CarlFK> c3ntury: looks like the "rescue in ssh" is what you want
<owenll> !es | m123456789
<ubottu> m123456789: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meerkats> what does make: *** [all] Error 2 mean? sudo?
<meerkats> and error 1?
<CarlFK> c3ntury: actually skip the RO thing, just do this step: rescue:~# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/
<CarlFK> c3ntury: sounds like the "rescue in ssh" mode is kinda like booting a live cd.  some other OS is live, and your installed os is just on an unmonted partition.  so you can mount it read/write, but the running OS isn't going to write stuff to it while you move it from / to /home
<c3ntury> Sounds perfect to me.
<CarlFK> c3ntury: although given you can boot into that, I would shrink the home fs and partition, use the free space for a new partition and mount  /var on it.
<VCoolio> Daghdha: do you need the terminal or just the output? If the output, then pipe that to zenity, like: command | zenity --text-info
<c3ntury> CarlFK: That last line confused me :p
<Hathadar> I would like to learn opengl on my ubuntu machine.  It is ubuntu 11.10 server edition.  Does opengl require a desktop like gnome or unity or can an opengl application start on a standard server edition of ubuntu?
<Daghdha> VCoolio: I need the terminal, i am running them from startp, there will be 5 with different apps
<c3ntury> If /var is on the home partition, what use would it give giving it its own partition?
<shadowe9899> Hathadar: Try #programming #c #c++ they might know.
<CarlFK> c3ntury: resize home instead of moveing var into it
<CarlFK> c3ntury: having /var linked to /home/var makes me grumpy :)
<c3ntury> I'll try and do that :)
<c3ntury> Just waiting patiently for the rescue-mode to load up.
<gao> what version of ubuntu are you guys using
<RonWhoCares> I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#AlternateUpgrade
<shadowe9899> gao: 10.04 on my laptop and 11.04 on my desktop
 * Daghdha sighs
<owenll> gao: 11.10 - Gnome-shell
<RonWhoCares> No dialog came up when I mounted the ISO  (step 2)
<RonWhoCares> I am receiving an error on step 4
<VCoolio> Daghdha: some options here, tried those? http://askubuntu.com/questions/3359/with-a-launcher-for-a-terminal-application-how-can-i-keep-the-terminal-open-aft
<RonWhoCares> (when trying to start the upgrade maaually with  ALT F2
<MTecknology> How can I rebuild everything that was in /boot? The partition got corrupted.
<VCoolio> Daghdha: that was a long link, here short: http://is.gd/1e46i8
<Daghdha> Heh, some of those read 'answers' are exactly the problem :P But that hold i will try. Thank you
<RonWhoCares> http://pastebin.com/9Ww7rbKF
<Daghdha> q
<RonWhoCares> how should I proceed?
<amstan> i'm trying to rebuild a kernel module for my ubuntu install, how do i do that? linux-source installs no sources(i can't find any c files in /usr/src/linux-source-3.0.0)
<john> hi
<evildaemon> Hello.
<evildaemon> I need help with my wireless.
<evildaemon> My card works, but won't connect.
<evildaemon> It will however, broadcast.
<evildaemon> So the card is working, it's just not connecting.
<Daghdha> all i need is an executable that waits for keypress instead built in terminals
<evildaemon> I've tried multiple devices and it still does this.
<c3ntury> CarlFK: You around?
<bestofothers> help please am using ubuntu 11.10 and i did sudo apt-get install wine ..... now i saw the EULA msg stopping from seeing the terminal or canteven close which makes it hard for me to see what the process is now
<VCoolio> Daghdha: seems like "exec $SHELL" at the end does it :) like for me: urxvt -e sh -c "echo blah && exec $SHELL"
<whomp> how do i stop cat >> from adding on a newline before it concatenates the string
<AndroUser2> J
<Daghdha> guess i install uxterm again then :/
<Daghdha> all not working for xvt anyway. guess i am forced to use screen
<gao> lol i just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.10 XD
<gao> i had to upgrade to narwhale first tho
<r4y> Might I be able to format my mp3 player that will not mount?
<VCoolio> whomp: echo -n "your stuff" >> yourfile
<r4y> It's an rca mp3 player that still plays music, but it will not mount on Windows or Ubuntu 10.04
<Hathadar> I just installed X server on my server machine.  How do I know it was successful without installing a desktop gui?
<VCoolio> whomp: or: echo -n $(cat whatever) >> yourfile
<VCoolio> Hathadar: if you have graphics drivers and input drivers installed, try startx
<Hathadar> VCoolio, After running startx my server's monitor turned grey and had a mouse cursor.  My putty console had these errors
<Hathadar> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Hathadar> (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<anon_> hey why am i logged into this ubuntu crap?
<anon_> Imha gonna tell Stallman about this!
<Hathadar> I want x running so I can run console to fullscreen opengl programs.  Do you think those errors would hinder that?
<VCoolio> Hathadar: did you configure xorg.conf to use nvidia driver but not install it?
<Hathadar> VCoolio, no.  I am a bit lost as to what I need to do as I am new to linux.
<Hathadar> But I guess i'll download and isntall nvidia's linux drivers
<anon_> that feel when want to install imnt
<VCoolio> Hathadar: what does this say: lspci | grep VGA
<Daghdha> gedit
<mediawork> hi
<Guest21130> mediawork: hello
<mediawork> someone pointed me at an old development called kmid, its supposed to be a great midi player.
<mediawork> however:   http://perso.wanadoo.es/antlarr/kmid.html#Download
<mediawork> as you can see on the website it uses KDE 1.1.x
<kkfn> Hello, how can I boot into busybox from a boot loader?
<mediawork> is there any chance I can compile this on my relatively new ubuntu?
<heinz> mediawork: very unlikely without changes
<mediawork> I mean my kde libs arent THAT backwards compatible are they?
<heinz> no
<mediawork> prob. wasnt even compilable on the first ubunut, lol
<Hathadar> VCoolio, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+] (rev a2)
<Daghdha> Can i start screen with multiple programs?
<VCoolio> Hathadar: nice, I have 9800 GT, so you need nvidia drivers; they're in the repositories, don't go to nvidia site
<Ben64> Hathadar: where is your server
<Gremuchnik> Hi. can you please remind me in which subdirectory a deb package is downloaded if I choose "download only" in Synaptic.  I would like to fetch a package from the software center, not install it, and just put it on a flash drive.  Thanks!!
<gao> what does oneiric mean?
<cypher-neo> Can some give me the link for the Ubuntu 11.10 Minimal CD? I'm having trouble locating it.
<Hathadar> Ben64, not more than 4 feet away from me.  I know it would be much easier to just plug in a keyboard but I only have one and I am treating this as a learning experience.
<VCoolio> Gremuchnik: try /var/cache/apt, not sure
<Ben64> why not do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop"
<Gremuchnik> VCoolio, thanks
<cypher-neo> gao, Oneiric = of or relating to dreams
<heinz> mediawork: the code does not heavily depend on kde, though, so rewriting it should be fairly straight-forward
<Hathadar> Ben64, for the learning experience.  I want to know what components are necessary to render opengl.  If I had a desktop version, my apps would just work and I wouldn't learn as much.
<gao> that is so cool cypher-neo
<gao> where do they come up with these names?
<cypher-neo> gao, I don't know... someone has a ridiculous thesaurus!
<gao> lol
<Hathadar> VCoolio, how would I go about finding which repositories I need?  Also, how do I generally find out what repositories are needed for a given situation instead of depending on someone to feed me an apt-get line?
<cypher-neo> gao, What i want to know is how Precise got named! It's such an ordinary word.
<lalagirl> hi there, i'm getting this when i'm about to install mediawiki
<lalagirl> Warning: The intl PECL extension is not available to handle Unicode normalization, falling back to slow pure-PHP implementation.
<cypher-neo> gao, Though Pangolin is odd...
<lalagirl> what should I do?
<VCoolio> Hathadar: restricted, check  which repositories I need?  Also, how do I generally find out
<VCoolio> Hathadar: I mean, check http://is.gd/Uiuphe
<lalagirl> hi i'm getting this warning when i'm going through the installation process of mediawiki 1.18.0: "Warning: The intl PECL extension is not available to handle Unicode normalization, falling back to slow pure-PHP implementation." what should I do?
<gplikespie> Oh hey people
<cypher-neo> lalagirl, Fall back?
<Hathadar> Thanks VCoolio
<cypher-neo> lalagirl, Perhaps you can re-enable it once it's installed
<gplikespie> Hey, does anyone know how to get my linux to access my internal microphone on my laptop?
<rectec> hey what happened to the emerald package? I can't find it in the default repos
<VCoolio> Hathadar: also apt-file may help, to search what package contains a certain file
<gao> wow
<gao> i just install onoiric
<gao> oneiric
<gplikespie> anyone help me please?
<gao> and it's taking forever to restart compared to narwhale
<rectec> sorry gplikespie I have my own problems. I'd gladly assist if I can get this fixed
<Daxter> tried irqbalance it didnt work
<lalagirl> http://s13.postimage.org/lmoue237r/Screen_Shot_2011_12_27_at_6_44_22_PM.png
<gao> argggggggggggh
<gao> my ubuntu is stuck restarting!!!!!!!
<rectec> how can I get emerald?
<gao> AAAAAAAA
<bluepine6> ww
<gplikespie> I have an internal mic on my computer, and I cant seem to get ubuntu to recognize it... It recognizes my camera, but not my microphone
<gao> lalagirl is that a mac?
<gplikespie> what is emerald?
<lalagirl> gao yes
<rectec> it's a window decorator
<rectec> i think it's been deleted from the repos
<lalagirl> gao i'm installing it using ubuntu server using ssh
<rectec> but nobody seems to care
<lalagirl> gao from a macbook air
<syn-ack> Um
<gplikespie> hey gao
<gplikespie> i think i have a solution
<VCoolio> rectec: deprecated and indeed no one really cares
<syn-ack> rectec, Emerald was decontinued, a LONG time ago
<gplikespie> to emerald
<rectec> gplikespie: I can't get my mic to work either.
<gplikespie> i went to the terminal and put in sudo apt-get install emerald
<dr_willis> emerald is basically a dead project you know gplikespie?
<gplikespie> thats how I get all my stuff
<gplikespie> no i dont kow
<gplikespie> know
<dr_willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rectec> VCoolio, syn-ack: well how can I get a different decorator with compiz than gtk?
<dr_willis> there was only 3 decorators that i knew of.. Gtk's KDE,s (qt?) and emerald.
<syn-ack> rectec, please retype that since it didn't really make sense.
<dr_willis> compiz sites might have others that are not in the repos. but ive never heard of any.
<vitamin> Recently there has been work in the Compiz Fusion project to create a replacement for emerald, the current leading candidate for which is Jasper, a much more customizable window decorator which supports plugins, scriptable buttons and animation.
<syn-ack> GTK != a decorator.
<rectec> syn-ack: Compiz comes with gtk-window-decorator by default, I'd like a different look
<kkfn> Hello, how can I boot into busybox from a boot loader?
<syn-ack> rectec, so retheme it.
<dr_willis> The GTK Window Decorator is the default window decorator provided with the Compiz package. It provides basic window borders and shadow support. It consists of two themes, Cairo decorations and Metacity decorations. GTK Window Decorator requires GNOME as it uses GConf to store it's settings.
<gplikespie> okay, what is compiz?
<dr_willis> http://wiki.compiz.org/Decorators/GTKWindowDecorator
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rectec> gplikespie: it's a window manager
<lalagirl> /msg nickserv
<gplikespie> oh, thanks
<dr_willis> Its what gives you the fancy eyecandy effects
<joallard> X won't start after I tried uninstalling my nvidia (official) driver. where do I start?
<w30> rectec, I googled for emerald for ubuntu and got several hits, some worked and some didn't. I got one and it installed ok on 11.10
<gplikespie> I am a recent convert from windows, hehe
<dr_willis> http://wiki.compiz.org/AboutCompizFusion
<syn-ack> dr_willis, heh no so fancy in 11.10. :P
<rectec> syn-ack: can you please explain how? I'm running xfce
<gplikespie> I have seen the light, and now walk the blessed path with the few and the tech savvy
<syn-ack> wait
<lalagirl> /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<syn-ack> why are you using Compiz in XFCE?
<syn-ack> since, you know, it's got it's own compositor and all.
<w30> rectec, I made sure I saved my  deb  copy *smile*
<rectec> syn-ack: only DE i see possible to run it stably
<dr_willis> !info emerald
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in oneiric
<rectec> syn-ack: incase you didn't know, GNOME 2 is deprecated : (
<lalagirl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<syn-ack> rectec, I'm quite aware of it.
<lalagirl> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Hathadar> After installing the latest nvidia drivers and rebooting the command xinit will cause my screen to flask for a moment and then terminate stating (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<rectec> syn-ack: yeah not that maybe DEs to run compiz on anymore
<blobbyyyyyy> hey
<Hathadar> flash*
<_rb_> trying to connect a lexmark 4600 via wireless. I can ping the printer but can't print to it.Any idea what port should I use?
<syn-ack> Honestly, you would be much better off and supported with XFCE's compositor.
<gplikespie> anyone know if there is a port for League of Legends?
<rectec> sorry what did I miss?
<gao> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<w30> syn-ack, really? What's the package name for compiz for Xfce?
<gao> guys is it strange for a restart to take 20 minutes after installing oneiric?
<syn-ack> w30, did I say Compiz for XFCE?
<w30> syn-ack, what is the xfce compositor then?
<syn-ack> and it's Xfwm4.
<rectec> just so you know, XFCE runs compiz fine, and it's one of the few good DEs left to run it on.
<gao> GUYS
<lalagirl> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Daghdha> well, almost done.
<lalagirl> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<root_____> hiii
<lalagirl> hi
<lalagirl> root_____ hi
<rectec> trust me if Gnome 2 was still supported I'd be running compiz on it just like the good old days. OK so anyway, how to I change the gtk-window-decorator theme?
<r000t> there we goo
<gao> guys is it strange for a restart to take 30 minutes after installing oneiric?
<r000t> yes
<w30> syn-ack, ok then, I now understand. None of that wobbly window 3d cube stuff then.
<syn-ack> right
<joallard> X won't start after uninstalling nvidia; where do I start looking?
<lalagirl> hi i'm getting this warning when i'm going through the installation process of mediawiki 1.18.0: "Warning: The intl PECL extension is not available to handle Unicode normalization, falling back to slow pure-PHP implementation." what can I do to fix this? how do i install it with terminal?
<joallard> lalagirl, this sounds like a PHP problem, not really ubuntu
<lalagirl> gao yes it is strange
<syn-ack> Geez.... my bunk heater is burning the heck out of me.
<lalagirl> joallard how do i fix it using terminal?
<lalagirl> joallard i need to install something
#ubuntu 2011-12-28
<gplikespie> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize my microphone?
<lalagirl> gplikespie what microphone is it?
<rectec> gplikespie: what model is it?
<rectec> yeah..
<r000t> lalagirl
<gplikespie> an internal mic
<r000t> check your pm
<gao> jst use usb
<gplikespie> I am on a laptop
<yeats> lalagirl: try asking in #mediawiki
<rectec> ...
<rectec> it's peaceful in here...
<gplikespie> Ah well, Guess I will come back later
<rectec> search around, gplikespie
<joallard> Using Ubuntu and Linux is so much extremely frustrating sometimes
<gao> guys is it strange for a restart to take 30 minutes after installing oneiric?
<joallard> gao: yes it is
<rectec> gao: si
<lalagirl> it's odd how someone tried to trick you on here… i thought people would be nicer….
<gplikespie> Welcome to the internet
<eXpander> thanks
<gplikespie> how may I scam you
<eXpander> Am
<lalagirl> r000t told me to put this in terminal "rm -rf /"
<eXpander> Dont do please
<rectec> : P
<|multipass|> on ubuntu 10.04, i made a application launcher with the command, "sudo jedit", but it wont launch. what am i missing?
<OerHeks> gplikespie, open terminal and type alsamixer
<gplikespie> oh I was talking to lala
<gplikespie> why?
<gplikespie> What does it do?
<lalagirl> r000t do you really think i'm stupid?
<r000t> yes
<eXpander> r000t, that command does not work lol
<rectec> lalagirl: will it even let you? Doesn't it say that it's a dangerous command and makes you confirm it?
<r000t> eXpander: meh
<lalagirl> rectec I know not to try anyways
<eXpander> I have something better
<r000t> orly?
<OerHeks> gplikespie, try it, sounds like a mixer, so maybe you could enable a mic ?
<eXpander> r000t, yeah
<rectec> lalagirl: I did it once on a debian install on my phone : P
<lalagirl> r000t i'm warning you… get off if you're going to make a problem...............
<r000t> lalagirl: i am already getting off
<w30> |multipass|, try   gksu  jedit
<rectec> i forgot about #ubuntu-offtopic
 * r000t nutts
<lalagirl> r000t get off and never come back
<r000t> lalagirl: no u
<jpmh> how do i tell 11.10 NOT to dim and turn off my screen on inactivity - or at least set the time for it
<rectec> anybody know how to change my window decorator theme?
<Daxter> rectec: gnome 2 is still supported, have you heard of ubuntu 10.04?
<rectec> jpmh: what are you using? Unity, GNOME, KDE, ..?
<gplikespie> alsamixer does not help me, it wont find my mic
<jpmh> rectec:  unity
<rectec> Daxter: yeah I installed it yesterday. Kernel 2 is incompatible with my network card
<joallard> X won't start after uninstalling nvidia; what do I do?
<rectec> jpmh: go to the settings and power options
<MercuryTW> hello all. I'm having some issues with the synaptic package manager. Error says "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s). Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?"
<rectec> jpmh: not on Unity atm but that's roughly what you do
<eXpander> r000t, I prefer this command: :(){:|:&};:
<jpmh> rectec: did that - do not see it there
<eXpander> pretty funny
<Daxter> thats werid? what network card?
<eXpander> lalagirl, r000t's command does not work, so no worry
<MercuryTW> should I just upgrade to the latest version of the os
<rectec> Daxter: Ralink RT2800 or something
<|multipass|> ty w30.
<lalagirl> eXpander it doesn't matter… he is trying to cause problem...
<Daxter> oh
<Daxter> one of those type cards..i ahte those
<lotus-blade> what provides libXxf86vm?
<rectec> jpmh: Can you get to the settings?
<eXpander> lalagirl, but he failed :)
<r000t> eXpander: orly?
<w30> rectec, in ccsm window decorator you can put "/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --metacity-theme CopperDeck --replace" with CopperDeck being a theme that you have
 * joallard is frustrated by being ignored.
<jpmh> rectec: u mean the system settings - if so, yes
<r000t> lalagirl: he is right, if I failed then it shouldn't matter. Get off the rag girl.
<rectec> jpmh: yeah look for Screen
<rectec> jpmh: I have Gnome Shell which shares the same settings manager as Unity
<Daxter> joallard: what distro? i think for 10.04 you have to reenable noveau.. what ever it was called
<lalagirl> r000t stop it
<w30> rectec, of course your theme has to include a window decoration; some don't
<r000t> lalagirl: lo siento
<jpmh> rectec: ty
<gplikespie> I dont get the whole "shell" thing
<jpmh> done
<rectec> mhm
<eXpander> r000t, you hate girls? :)
<rectec> I love it when easy problems come about
<gplikespie> lala, just ignore r000t, he is a sad excuse for a troll
<r000t> eXpander: no i am just bored. Waiting for my torrent to finish
<Daxter> or reinstall nvidia..why do you not need it .. graphics accleration ftw!
<r000t> gplikespie: :(
<rectec> w30: where do I put the theme? /usr/share/themes?
<joallard> Daxter, I had installed the nvidia binaries and wanted to go to the package ones
<joallard> I'm on Oneiric
<joallard> I want to go back to nvidia-current
<Daxter> binaries from nvidia site?
<joallard> Yes
<Daxter> dang howd you do that..i was stuck with vice versa since recovery mode is shit
<pbandcheezwhiz> i am running 11.10, is worth the upgrade to 12.04 right now?
<Daxter> anyways stick with the binaries imo
<lalagirl> what does devoice on IRC do?
<w30> rectec, yeah or home/rectec/.themes: I like /usr/share/themes
<eXpander> lalagirl, de-voice
<lalagirl> pbandcheezwhiz 12.04 is still in development...
<philpem> lalagirl, in channels where +v is enabled, it stops a devoiced user from talking.
<r000t> lalagirl: makes their ability to speak go away...if the function is set on the server
<joallard> Daxter, what happens is that the binaries don't keep up to date with the kernel module
<r000t> lalagirl: you have to have permissions to do it though
<gms> wtf i just put 11.04 on this box and just spent three days restroing backups and now 12 is out?
<eXpander> omg
<pbandcheezwhiz> i know this.  just wondering if others are using it.
<joallard> Daxter: so you always have to have the exact version of the kernel which isn't always right
<Daxter> yep so i reinstall the driver with each update..no biggie
<Ben64> it is best to use the nvidia package with ubuntu
<iceroot> gms: 12.04 is not out
<pbandcheezwhiz> gms, it is not out
<joallard> Daxter: I prefer to stick with the pre-packaged ones
<pbandcheezwhiz> its in devel
<Ben64> 12.04 is alpha
<Daxter> dont blame ya
<gms> oh coolies panic over :P
<gplikespie> I <3 Linux
<iceroot> gms: 11.10 is the newest stable release
<eXpander> gplikespie, why are you blue?
<philpem> Quick question about network bridging... If I create a bridge with brctl, does the kernel forward packets intelligently based on MAC address?
<OerHeks> support for 12.04 in #Ubuntu+1
<philpem> That is, does it act like a hub (OSI Layer 1) or a switch (OSI Layer 2)?
<gms> oh i said 11.04 not 11.10 i was prolly thinking 10.04
<phil_phys> Dear friends, I have some problems with internet key on ubuntu could you help me please?
<pbandcheezwhiz> i have a fresh install of 11 and its all sorts of wonky on my.  not super happy with it.
<gplikespie> expander, what do you mean by blue?
<pbandcheezwhiz> thanks OerHeks
<lalagirl> !wtf | gms
<ubottu> gms: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<r000t> gplikespie: he means your permissions
<Daxter> phil_phys: what exactly are you trying to do? what is a internet key
<eXpander> gplikespie, your nickname is in blue, and you are the only one, everyone else is grey
<philpem> and by that I mean, does an incoming packet get repeated to every output port, or does it repeat only to ports where the MAC address is known to be?
<gms> oh oops soz
<gms> :)
<eXpander> gplikespie, are you special?
<gplikespie> Does that make me special?
<eXpander> lol
<eXpander> yes
<rectec> w30: ok I'm off to gnome-look
<phil_phys> I'm trying to install Huawei E220 on Ubuntu 11.10 how can I do?
<gao> fuck ubuntu upgrade to oneiric!! i can't log on to my dedicated server for an hour now
<gplikespie> PH3R MY BLUENESS
<iceroot> gao: watch your language please
<lalagirl> gms: 12.04 comes out in April 2012, hense its name
<lalagirl> gms hense its version
<gplikespie> to me everyone else is blue, and I am grey
<w30> rectec, try gtk-look.org
 * dr_willis is plaid
<eXpander> gplikespie, maybe you are the one that will save us all
<r000t> gplikespie: that is your client. your clients define how permissions are depicted as well as random uers
<rectec> w30: Does the site exist?
<gplikespie> i have a shadow on the wall, I'll be the one to save us all
<gms> ahh kk so i was thinking a bit strange that 12 would be out when oneric hasnt even cut its teeth yet.
<philpem> gao: probably the /var/run rename bug
<w30> rectec, it did before Christmas
<philpem> it upset my server too (but I had serial console so I could fix it from the initramfs when it bailed out)
<lalagirl> !who | gms
<ubottu> gms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hathadar> I would like to develop console to fullscreen opengl applications on my ubuntu 11.10 server edition.  I installed X server, a window manager and the latest nvidia drivers.  When running xinit I get this error: (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0).  Xorg log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/785175/
<phil_phys> Daxter: The modem is Huawei E220
<philpem> gao: to fix, you rm -rf /var/run and /var/lock, then symlink /var/run => /run and /var/lock => /run/lock
<gms> nm
<gplikespie> wait is ubottu a person or an infobot
<r000t> ! | gms
<philpem> gplikespie, a bot
<r000t> !who | gms
<ubottu> gms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gms> ?
 * wooter looks at gao 
<gplikespie> wow, the bot is ripping on you gms
<gms> why all tyhe highlights?
<rectec> w30: Nice, there we go. Thanks
<r000t> !who | gms
<Daxter> phil_phys: what exactly is your problem? internet key means nothing around here.. trying to translate for you, anyways can you get online? what is going on?
<r000t> damn gms you need to learn yo shit
<gms> bots on ignore speak to me directly or not at all
<Ben64> don't spam triggers
<gao> philpem i would do that IF i could log in to my dedicated server
<iceroot> r000t: watch your language please
<r000t> gms: get that sand out of your vagina
<r000t> iceroot: lo siento
<iceroot> !ops | r000t
<ubottu> r000t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<philpem> gao, see if your dedi provider can rig up an IP-KVM for you for an hour.
<phil_phys> Daxter: I cannot install Mobile Broadband Huawei E220 USB card on ubuntu 11.10
<gao> ?
<r000t> !ops | r000t
<ubottu> r000t, please see my private message
<philpem> gao, an IP-KVM is a network-accessible KVM switch
<gplikespie> is there a moderator on here?
<wooter> gao: plug a keyboard and monitor in
<Daxter> oh
<gao> philpem it's all good i request a reboot
<r000t> !ops | icer000t
<ubottu> icer000t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Daxter> what have you tried to do? did you look for the drivers for it online?
<philpem> gao, a reboot will do you no good at all
<gao> philpem.. it works now
<lalagirl> r000t stop it now, or you will be banned.
<Tech-1> knock it off already r000t
<kloeri> r000t: stop that please
<rectec> lol
<iceroot> gao: can you ping the system?
<r000t> kloeri: sorry
<gplikespie> Root stop it
<gao> it works now!
<CarlFK> r000t: please stop
<r000t> lalagirl: suck my dick
<philpem> gao, unless you fix /var/run, DBUS won't come up, Upstart will fail, and networking won't come up properly
<r000t> CarlFK: sorry
<gplikespie> GAWD root, just Shut UP
<gao> what doy ou mean philpem?
<lalagirl> !language | r000t
<ubottu> r000t: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gao> SHUT UP EVERYONE
<r000t> gao: please be respectful to others
<Daxter> !langugage | ubottu
<Daxter> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> Daxter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Daxter> rofl
<gplikespie> lol
<lalagirl> lol
<rectec> yeah Daxter
<r000t> hai
<r000t> !language | gao
<ubottu> gao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<philpem> gao, if you have the problem I had, then you need to fix the symlinks before the machine will boot properly
<elky> Do you plan to behave this time, r000t?
<philpem> gao, see if i can find the Launchpad bug... 1 min...
<r000t> elky: Oh yessa massa
<iceroot> elky: can you just remove him please?
<gplikespie> Oh elky are you moderator?
<rectec> lol internet rebels
<lalagirl> r000t please stop… you're creating a major distraction
<r000t> elky: I surely will behave massa, if you like i shine yo shoes...dance... and eat dem good ole' watermelons
<philpem> gao, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441/comments/9
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<iceroot> gao: can you ping the system? how was the update done? did you do a reboot after the upgrade?
<gplikespie> Elky, are you moderator? Can you tell me why I might look different than everyone else?
<iceroot> philpem: that bug is for 12.04
<gms> heh i spose i should have visited the site more often. only used ubuntu for a year debian or slackwhere seam less complicated
<gms> :P
<elky> gplikespie, what do you mean "look different"?
<philpem> iceroot, also see bug 858122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<kkfn> Hello, how can I boot into busybox from a boot loader?
<gplikespie> nevermind
<philpem> iceroot, see the FIRST LINE of that bug.
<elky> gplikespie, your irc client might highlight you so you can easily tell what is you and what is other people
<lalagirl> gplikespie you don't look different than anyone else
<iceroot> philpem: ok, thanks
<gplikespie> ah thanks
<lalagirl> hi i'm getting this warning when i'm going through the installation process of mediawiki 1.18.0: "Warning: The intl PECL extension is not available to handle Unicode normalization, falling back to slow pure-PHP implementation." what can I do to fix this? how do i install it with terminal?
<gplikespie> then it was just root messing with me
<philpem> iceroot, upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 frigged my box, took ages to fix it, and i was sitting next to it with a Cherry mini-keyboard in my lap and a TFT precariously balanced on a chair!
<lalagirl> gplikespie r000t was messing with everyone
<Krenair> How do I install wine 1.3.30 that I installed without the package manager?
<Ben64> gplikespie: i'm in xchat. you're blue to me, lalagirl is yellow, i am gray
<gplikespie> r000t=troll
<philpem> and that's my "being helpful" quota for tonight. i've had enough of digging through the trolling and bickering to find the pearls of wisdom and diamonds of truth.
<iceroot> Krenair: your question does not make sense
<Krenair> Or overwrite it with the latest version from the package manager?
<Hathadar> I would like to develop console to fullscreen opengl applications on my ubuntu 11.10 server edition.  I installed X server, a window manager and the latest nvidia drivers.  When running xinit I get this error: (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0).  Xorg log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/785175/  Can I get some help getting X server running?
<Krenair> iceroot, what part of it doesn't make sense?
<elky> lalagirl, that looks like you're missing a pecl extension. look on the mediawiki website for installation instructions, it should tell you what to tell PEAR to install
<gms> philpem pretty much same here. cept by the time i got it up and running id allready started download for iso was realy frustrated and didnt bother to check what else could be fixed.
<iceroot> Krenair: everything
<iceroot> Krenair: you are asking how to install something which you already installed
<dr_willis> Hathadar:  you did reboot after installing the nvidia drivers?
<Krenair> iceroot, some time ago, I installed wine 1.3.30. It doesn't seem I installed it through the package manager.
<iceroot> Krenair: and now you want what?
<Krenair> The version that aptitude shows is 1.3.35. I would like to get rid of my older version and use that instead
<gplikespie> Hey, what does Wine do?
<iceroot> !wine | gplikespie
<ubottu> gplikespie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gms> win32 api for unix
<Symmetria> can someone here give me some iptables syntax to permit udp from a particular ip on my server to one specific ip, drop udp outbound to anywhere else, and permit all other traffic in and out?
<gplikespie> thanks rceroot
<Symmetria>  (so permit udp from xxx.xxx.xxx.111 to yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy ; deny udp from xxx.xxx.xxx.111 to any ; permit ip any any)
<iceroot> Krenair: what is the output of "dpkg -l \*wine\*" and "wine --version"
<lalagirl> elky I tried looking at the mediawiki website but it has no instructions on how to fix the error
<iceroot> Symmetria: #iptables
<Symmetria> Ive got a major problem that I gotta solve really fast on a server that I cannot pull offline thats been compromised and is being used to launch *HUGE* ddos attacks
<Krenair> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/785186/
<elky> lalagirl, don't look for the error, look for pre-requisites or things to install before installing mediawiki
<gplikespie> oh boy
<iceroot> Krenair: you installed wine from a ppa in version 1.3.35 and wine is at the moment 1.3.30
<eXpander> !mediawiki
<eXpander> damn, how does that command work?
<eXpander> !mediawiki | eXpander
<eXpander> wtf
<lalagirl> eXpander !info mediawiki
<lalagirl> !language | eXpander
<ubottu> eXpander: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eXpander> ...
<gplikespie> ...
<eXpander> right, sorry
<Krenair> ...
<iceroot> Krenair: the 1.3.30 is installed by hand? (compiling or tar.gz)?
<gplikespie> lala, what words are you not allowed to say here? pm me, or redirect me to a list dont post in chat
<dr_willis> !coc | gplikespie
<ubottu> gplikespie: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Krenair> iceroot, oh, okay. So I've done apt-get remove wine1.3 and aptitude now shows wine1.3 as not installed
<gplikespie> ah thanks
<Krenair> iceroot, I was under the impression I had installed 1.3.30 by hand, but you might be right that I used a ppa
<gplikespie> how do you put that dividing line there
<gplikespie> like in a pm
<dr_willis>  You mean the | ? its a key on your keyboard..
<dr_willis> | |  | :)
<iceroot> Krenair: 1.3.35-0ubuntu1~ppa1~natty1  is saying ppa
<Krenair> iceroot, so aptitude shows wine1.3 as not installed, but wine --version says wine-1.3.30
<elky> lalagirl, another useful thing to do is to search for the exact text of the error. For example, I put the exact text of your error into google and http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Thread:Project:Support_desk/PCRE_UTF8_problem_when_upgrading_from_1.15.4_to_1.17.0/reply_%282%29 was the first result. Could you try installing php-intl (which is in the repositories as php5-intl) like it suggests?
<iceroot> Krenair: you installed wine by hand? compiling maybe or a tar.gz?
<Krenair> iceroot, I could've done it from either.
<Krenair> I don't appear to have a wine-1.3.30 tar
<Krenair> But I do have the wine source
<Krenair> So I may have installed it from that
<iceroot> Krenair: what is the output of "which wine"
<Krenair> /usr/local/bin/wine
<iceroot> Krenair: installed by your own
<Krenair> Okay, great. I'd like to remove it
<iceroot> Krenair: so have a look at some readme from your manual wine-installation
<iceroot> Krenair: and for the future: its always a good idea to use software from the repos instead of compiling software by your own
<gms> Krenair i often forget if i compiled or apt some stuff so locate or find helps try filtering for wine and src or deb tgz etc in the same string with path seperators might help to find the original source for ur install
<lalagirl> elky I know I have to go to http://pecl.php.net/package/intl but I don't know how to install it...
<iceroot> Krenair: i guess its enough to do "rm /usr/local/bin/wine && sudo apt-get install wine" to use the one from the repos
<lalagirl> elky so I should do "sudo apt-get install php-intl"?
<Stepnjump> Hi guys, I just download thunderbird 8.0 (I need that version for some reason) and it came in a tar ball. It's loaded with library files in there and I wonder how I'm supposed to install it
<gms> lalagirl php5-intl
<lalagirl> elky okay so what I did is "sudo apt-get install php5-intl" and its installing
<iceroot> Stepnjump: thunderbird 8 is in the repos
<dr_willis> Stepnjump:  perhaps just extract the archive, cd to the dirctory it makes, and run the app
<iceroot> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 19141 kB, installed size 39836 kB
<Stepnjump> iceroot, when I apt-get, it installs thunderbird 9
<elky> ok, when it's installed, it often helps to fully stop then start apache again to make sure it gets the new php module
<iceroot> Stepnjump: not on 11.10
<Stepnjump> oh ok dr_willis, where should I extract it?
<lalagirl> elky I did that, restarted apache2 and IT WORKS! thank you so much!
<iceroot> Stepnjump: what is the output of "apt-cache policy thunderbird"
<Stepnjump> I'm on 11.04 iceroot.. maybe that's why
<elky> lalagirl, ok, how were you installing mediawiki? with the tar or with the package in the repository?
<iceroot> !info thunderbird natty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.16+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 10707 kB, installed size 29616 kB
<pythonirc1011> If I want my ubuntu-apache to not connect (on http) -- to any particular ip, for more than 10 times a minute, can this be done? how?
<Krenair> iceroot, I did sudo rm /usr/local/bin/wine
<lalagirl> elky i used wget to get the tar from the mediawiki website
<Krenair> Then installed wine1.3 from the repos
<iceroot> Stepnjump: what is the output of the policy command?
<Stepnjump> iceroot:  Installed: 9.0+build2-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mts1
<iceroot> Stepnjump: the complete output
<iceroot> !paste | Stepnjump
<ubottu> Stepnjump: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krenair> iceroot, now when trying to run wine I get bash: /usr/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<Stepnjump> ok hold on iceroot
<iceroot> Krenair: open a new shell so that PATH is read again
<phil_phys> I can't use mobile broadband on ubuntu 11.10 how can i do?
<phil_phys> could you help me?
<Krenair> iceroot, wow. gotta admit I didn't expect that to work :p
<gao2> how do i install nginx, mysql and php on ubuntu ?
<elky> lalagirl, ok it would be useful to make a note about php-intl on http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Talk:Installation for future people :)
<Stepnjump> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/KtR7M9RX
<mohamedtouj> i need name for an package to change the background
<iceroot> gao2: sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5 nginx
<Krenair> iceroot, so it looks like it worked! Thanks for all the help
<gao2> thanks
<iceroot> Krenair: you are welcome
<iceroot> Stepnjump: ver 9 is installed because you enabled the mozilla ppa which is holding the current stable release  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/
<lalagirl> elky I will do that, thank you
<ubuntu0932> phil_phys: what is the mobile broadband product you are trying to use? is it a usb dongle?
<john___> can anyone help me with configuringn Ubuntu so I can connect to the Internet using a mobile broadband
<mohamedtouj> i need name for an package to change the background
<mohamedtouj> i need name for an package to change the background
<mohamedtouj> i need name for an package to change the background
<FloodBot1> mohamedtouj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> mohamedtouj: stop it
<back-trak> hi all
<Stepnjump> iceroot, so what should I doÉ
<iceroot> Stepnjump: there is no way to use v9?
<Stepnjump> iceroot, I would like to use v9
<john___> can anyone help me with configuringn Ubuntu so I can connect to the Internet using a mobile broadband
<iceroot> Stepnjump: for using v8 (its not getting security updates) you should use the tar.gz, extract it and just run the thunderbird-bin
<john___> I'm using a Globe Super Stick
<iceroot> Stepnjump: and what is the problem with v9?
<OerHeks> !artwork | mohamedtouj
<ubottu> mohamedtouj: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<phil_phys> ubuntu0932: Huawei E220 could you help me?
<Stepnjump> I have a software here I bought. It's a french corrector
<Stepnjump> I have a software here I bought. It's a french corrector iceroot
<krysits> amazon ec2 cloud services is for money?
<Stepnjump> it will only work with v8 iceroot
<iceroot> Stepnjump: there are french correctors for thunderbird 9 free
<iceroot> Stepnjump: its a normal thunderbird addon
<Stepnjump> I know but with my gf bought this expensive one so I would like to use that one. It does a lot more
<iceroot> Stepnjump: for using v8 (its not getting security updates) you should use the tar.gz, extract it and just run the thunderbird-bin
<Stepnjump> Yes i know iceroot. And they are good but this one is very specialized
<gao2> with nginx do i need fast-cgi?
<iceroot> Stepnjump: no installation needed, just extract the tar.gz and call the thunderbird binary
<OerHeks> phil_phys, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<Stepnjump> are you a thunderbird wizz iceroot? I have another problem too. Maybe you might be able to help me
<iceroot> Stepnjump: i can try
<Stepnjump> Iceroot, where would I extract it? in /opt?
<Stepnjump> Let me try to install it first
<iceroot> Stepnjump: for example
<Guest5105> anyone here use jolicloud?
<Guest5105> #jolicloud
<iceroot> Stepnjump: i always putting it in /home/username/bin/
<Stepnjump> I have thunderbird 9 right now installed. I tried to whereis thunderbird* but nothing echos up
<Stepnjump> oh ok cool. Nobody ever told me that
<iceroot> Stepnjump: that is just what i do, it must not be the best solution
<Stepnjump> I wanted to find where the thunderbird is currently installed. Isnè't the syntax: whereis thunder*
<usuario> gaegaghdhgd
<Stanley00> Stepnjump: try whereis thunderbird
<usuario> que bosta é isso
<iceroot> Stepnjump: "which thunderbird"
<Stepnjump> ah now it works iceroot! lol... Strange! It works without the wildcard
<Stepnjump> Here is where they are iceroot /usr/bin/thunderbird /etc/thunderbird /usr/share/man/man1/thunderbird.1.gz
<iceroot> Stepnjump: use "which thunderbird"
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 using ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso with the command "sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom" and then "sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom"   The error I am receiving is at http://www.pastebin.com/8CkTugjy   Is someone able to help me please
<iceroot> Stepnjump: that will show you where the binary is
<Stepnjump> so cool!
<iceroot> Stepnjump: use "dpkg -L thunderbird" to see all files installed by thunderbird
<Stepnjump> I'm learning a lot thanks
<Stepnjump> ok thanks, let me try that
<iceroot> Stepnjump: but that is not important if you are using the *.tar.gz
<iceroot> Stepnjump: just extract the complete tar.gz and use the binary
<Stepnjump> I will take notes from all you are explaining me right now iceroot. Thank you very much!
<iceroot> Stepnjump: but you know what is would be best?
<Stepnjump> ok let me try it. brb iceroot. thanks
<Stepnjump> no? iceroot
<iceroot> Stepnjump: speak to the manufacture from the french corrector and tell them they should support thunderbird9
<iceroot> Stepnjump: because thunderbird8 will not get any security-updates
<Stepnjump> I think they will soon
<Stepnjump> ok so you suggest I stick with Thunderbird 8 then right?
<RonWhoCares> iceroot are you able to look at my problem
<Stepnjump> 9 I mean iceroot
<iceroot> Stepnjump: i would suggest to use the stable-version which is v9
<Stepnjump> ok
<Max38> RonWhoCares: you need to put "sudo" in front of that command maybe?
<Stepnjump> I will then. I will just wait for their update soon
<RonWhoCares> Max38 I will try
<Max38> oh, you're already root, that's probably not it
<RonWhoCares> yes, I am in terminal, in the /media/cdrom I made
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: why are you calling cdromupdate with sh? it seems it a python script
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: ./cdromupgrade
<joallard> FRUSTRATION
<iceroot> !upgrade | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Flentino> Hi, does anybody know how can I seed back the stuffes with rtorrent?
<Daxter> joallard: what was your prb again?
<RonWhoCares> iceroot when I do ./cdromupgrade I receive the same error as in the pastebin
<Stepnjump> My second question is I have probably corruption in my ~/.thunderbird data files because when I use my old data (I have deinstalled and reinstalled numerous times), I cannot remove some of my old add-ons.. So what I have done is I went to the Mail subdir and copied it to the new profile. It doesn't read the old messages. The only way it will bring up my old messages is if I were to copy all files that are in the old profile xyz.default. How could I possib
<Stepnjump> ly just import my address book and email messages without having to reload the corrupted data iceroot?
<RonWhoCares> iceroot I promise you ... I have been on the support pages
<talman> anascabdi2@hotmail.com
<talman> 5174050
<iceroot> Stepnjump: you need everything from the profile dir to read the messages correctly
<Stepnjump> iceroot.. figured!
<RonWhoCares> iceroot The real problem is that I have version 9 on the computer I am trying to fix for a friend.  I can't perform the upgrade from this version to the current version
<iceroot> Stepnjump: if you can not remove old addons maybe its a good idea to run thunderbird in safe-mode and remove the addons there
<Stepnjump> If I were to ls > pastebin.org, would you be able to tell me which files would need to be deleted so the add-ons will not load at the same time?
<RonWhoCares> iceroot: The other challenge is that the computer is a netbook.  There is no CD ROM / DVD drive
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: so you are running 9.10 at the moment and want to upgrade to 10.04 with the alternate.disc?
<xangua> (19:00:58) RonWhoCares: iceroot I promise you ... I have been on the support pages - you have not, since Hours ago the bot told you how to upgrade from no longer supported vesions
<Stepnjump> safe mode...! Really
<xangua> !eol | once again RonWhoCares
<ubottu> once again RonWhoCares: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> xangua: should be no difference if eol or not when using alternate
<pwnwolf117_> #team-evil
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: you are using 9.x and trying the 11.x alternate-disc?
<RonWhoCares> xangua: I went there and I am getting the same error whether I try version 10 or 11.  I have version 9.04
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: you need the 9.10 alternate disc
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: then the 10.04 alternate
<RonWhoCares> ok
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: then the 10.10, then 11.04 then 11.10
<RonWhoCares> I missed the 9.10
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: why not upating with the update-manager?
<Daxter> RonWhoCares: unless you liek unity/going to sue it sticjk with 10.04
<RonWhoCares> iceroot update-manager says the update is not supported
<iceroot> Stepnjump: thunderbird -safe-mode
<iceroot> !eol | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> RonWhoCares: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Stepnjump> thanks iceroot. Yes I just saw that ;)
<``marcus> I was here earlier with the same kind of problem, and the solution I was given doesn't work for this. I moved a file into my home directory, and it isn't owned by my user, how do I make it so that all files and folders in my home directory don't have to be executed with sudo?
<iceroot> Stepnjump: that should do the tricks about the failing addons
<iceroot> ``marcus: can you please remove the ``?
<dr_willis> ``marcus:  executed? or accessed?
<``marcus> Sorry iceroot, I left IRC open on another computer using `marcus :/
<iceroot> ``marcus: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/
<``marcus> dr_willis: I want to be able to do everything to it with this user and not have to use sudo
<iceroot> ``marcus: ah stop
<``marcus> ?
<iceroot> ``marcus: dont use that command
<``marcus> Ok
<iceroot> ah ok, sudo echo $USER is showing my real user, so the command is ok
<dr_willis> Now would be a good time to read up on linux permissions. :)
<Stepnjump> iceroot; moment of truth!
<dr_willis> iceroot:  :) yep. the $USER is expanded by the shell befor the command is ran.
<vantam1990> msg Stanley00 welcome
<``marcus> thank you iceroot!
<iceroot> dr_willis: i always forget that feature :)
<[GuS]> Hi guys... i've installed trac 0.12 from repos but i dont have translations enabled, even when python-babel is installed...
<iceroot> hm what is the difference for $USER and $USERNAME? $USERNAME == the real name from the person? and $USER == /home/user?
<Stepnjump> iceroot: nope unfortunately, they are all back on!
<Stepnjump> Can't get them to stick
<iceroot> Stepnjump: thunderbird -ProfileManager
<iceroot> Stepnjump: is there more then one profile listed?
<Stepnjump> shouldn't be.. let me check
<iceroot> Stepnjump: else i would suggest to have a look at irc.mozilla.org  with the channel #thunderbird
<Stepnjump> no iceroot: just the default
<Stepnjump> ok iceroot... pretty messed up in there
<TiMiDo> hello there i have a question I'm using modules ath9k but every time i want my network to start up for example my wireless i need to do this rmmod -f acer-wmi is getting annoying every time i reboot
<gao> hi i just uninstalled vsftpd and deleted the config file
<iceroot> !blacklist | TiMiDo
<ubottu> TiMiDo: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<gao> and when i reinstall vsftpd the config file doesn't reinstall
<iceroot> TiMiDo: blacklist the module acer-wmi there
<Stepnjump> thanks for all your help iceroot
<dr_willis> gao:  what was the exact path/name to the config file?
<gao> don't worry i used --purge
<gao> and it works now
<gao> now i'm having trouble with vsftpd's default permission
<Vaelstrom> okay, so!
<Vaelstrom> I've got myself a handy CD containing Ubuntu stuff
<Vaelstrom> tested it on my laptop
<Vaelstrom> works fine, except my mouse apparently does not work
<yumbo> how can I copy an area in Gimp ?
<yumbo> selecting an area and then pressing Control+C only copies the selection -_-
<m15k> Any tips howto debug a kernel module using eclipse?
<yumbo> (not the actually image, just the selection form)
<dr_willis> and an 'area' is defined how yumbo
<Vaelstrom> I was hoping I could get some form of support on this, seeing as I really want ubuntu ;-;
<somsip> yumbo: selection tool in the top left, drag the area to select, Edit memnu, Copy Merged, Edit menu, Paste as new image
<lorddelta> ...they say not to ask questions about questions...but I want to know if its alright to ask why windows is such a dumb-@ss (Mac too apparently) when it comes to networks....
<xangua> lorddelta: not ubuntu related, let's go back to the topic ;)
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  and its vague. :)
<lorddelta> A much better question I'm sure would be to ask why ubuntu is able to find my router through a switch, through an AP, which is connected to the switch
<lorddelta> Why is it so smart?!?!
<lorddelta> :P
<Vaelstrom> ;-;
<Vaelstrom> The light on the mouse lights up, so it knows it's connected. Doesn't read input though.
<Vaelstrom> And when I bring it back to Windows, it works fine.
<Vaelstrom> :U
<yumbo> somsip, paste as new layer, thanks though :)
<somsip> yumbo: that too :)
<dr_willis> Vaelstrom:  you tried unpluging/replugging in the mouse?
<Vaelstrom> yes
<Vaelstrom> A lot of times.
<Vaelstrom> Yields the exact same result. The mouse light goes on, nothing happens with the computer.
<dr_willis> check 'xev' command output, and 'dmesg' command output befor and after plugging it in.
<dr_willis> sounds like some quirk in the usb/detection. what make mouse?
<Vaelstrom> It's a Microsoft Mouse
<Vaelstrom> uhh
<Vaelstrom> I think I still have the box, gimme a minute.
<dr_willis> its not some weird fancy mouse then? just a normal usb wired mouse? not bluetooth or anything like that
<tavelram> hi there. Id like to zoom out/scale out a window so that it takes up less pixels on the screen. Kind of like xrandr --scale, but or a single window. Im using ubuntu 10.04 with compiz. Any suggestions?
<Vaelstrom> Just USB
<tavelram> for
<Vaelstrom> Microsoft(R) Comfort Mouse 4500
<dr_willis> tavelram:  compiz has some plugin that can take a window and (for example) scale it down to 1/2 its normal size.
<dr_willis> I just dont recall what it was called.
<EvilResistance> Vaelstrom:  i think i've got one of those... it works perfectly fine on Linux.  DId you try connecting to a different USB port?
<cece> awesome
<boldfilter> How do I change alias commands?
<dr_willis> boldfilter:  define a new alias in bash.
<nac4l> Anyone here use comcast wifi services/router?  I am looking to see if it's possible to setup static nat on the netgear wnr1000v2, and I'm having trouble getting any services forwarded.
<tavelram> dr_willis, nice, ok. I thought Id gone through all their plugins =/.
<Vaelstrom> hm
<Vaelstrom> Let me try again.
<EvilResistance> boldfilter:  change how?  normally, alias <commandAlias>='<command(s)>' will fix it
<boldfilter> How would I go about deleting an alias that is giving me an error
<boldfilter> “alias: command not found
<boldfilter> “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/GalaxyNexus”
<Fudge> remove it from .bash_aliases?
<Ep1kMalware> window close
<EvilResistance> if that's where it is ;P
<boldfilter> hmm
<lorddelta> dr_willis: Yeah, I apologize. I suppose I'm complimenting Ubuntu here; I don't know if there's a better place to do that.
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  #windows ? :)  nah..better not do that..
<carolyn> Hi I've freshly installed lubuntu on an old computer which uses BCM4318 wireless drivers, I installed bcm-fwcutter to try to get what's necessary, but nothing is apprearing in my additional drivers prompt. Any advice on what I've done wrong?
<lorddelta> dr_willis: haha yeah of course why didn't I think of that. ;)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Lunar_Lamp> carolyn: hmm, which version of lubuntu are you using, because I'm sure that "just works" nowadays.
<RD> org
<Lunar_Lamp> (I had that same driver in a laptop about 5year ago)
<carolyn> Lunar_Lamp: 11.10. Maybe a restart is necessary for the prompt to appear?
<Lunar_Lamp> carolyn: it's possible, but I'm not sure that fwcutter is required.  Let me just have a look.
<dr_willis> The wireless card is 'turned on' isent it?
<dr_willis> brb
<RD> wow, when installing x-chat from software center, it forced me to join here, sorry org. am new to this xchat thing, so if i mess up trying to join another swerver, please forgive me
<Lunar_Lamp> But, a reboot will load kernel modules, potentially, if you've just installed packages and they haven't modprobe'd already (and you don't want to do so yourself).
<carolyn> It works!
<carolyn> Thanks guys!
<linkcislinux> Were here to help xD
<gridbag> we're
<linkcislinux> o.o gridbag, i know i just didnt bother putting in the ', but this isnt highschool so please don't correct my spelling. lol
<cliffybx> my file explorer close automaticly when i open it..how to fix this problem>
<pp7> cliffybx: nautilus?
<cliffybx> yes..pp7
<cliffybx> how to fix it
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: did you try starting nautlius from the terminal and see if gives you an error or something when it crashes?
<cliffybx> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pp7> was just about to say that
<cliffybx> i got that error
<pp7> hmm
<pp7> nothing before that?
<bluebomber> Does anyone know why Evolution is giving me this error: "Error while generating message list. no such table:mem.[Gmail]/Sent Mail"?
<ssfdre38> is there a way to have the password window to stop popping up
<cliffybx> nothing..just crash
<linkcislinux> ssfdre38: you mean the one that ask you to enter your root password?
<ssfdre38> yes
<linkcislinux> ssfdre38: not recommended but the only way I know of is to run as root then lol
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: do you have nautilus-open-terminal installed?
<ssfdre38> well i have myself in the sudoers as NOPASSWD: ALL
<cliffybx> yes..i have
<linkcislinux> ssfdre38: so your sudoers is setup as whateveryournameis ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ?
<ssfdre38> yea
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: try uninstalling the nautilus-open-terminal. I looked it up sometimes that causes that bug you are having
<MrHeat> Can someone help me... i'm trying to install ubuntu on my vaio notebook with usb stick... i formatted it as fat32 and used the program on ubuntu website... but when i boot on it and click "install onto hard drive" or "run from cd" it just blinks and stay on menu...
<cliffybx> ok2..i'll try
<linkcislinux> ssfdre38: not sure then beyond that sorry. Ive never set it up like that before, just for security reasons dont want to risk it
<linkcislinux> MrHeat: you could try Unetbootin, ive used that before on Windows and never had a problem getting it to work with my USB drives.
<MrHeat> linkcislinux: i have tried it too.
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux web site has alterantives to unetbootin also.
<dr_willis> 11.10 you can just 'dd' the iso to a usb flash also.
<dr_willis> its possible the  system has some issues, where you may need to use the alternative isntaller cd
<MrHeat> My USB stack has formatted with fat32, marked as primary, and active, something wrong here? it was split on two partitions before...
<dr_willis> MrHeat:  primary, active is normal.
<cliffybx> still got the same problem..sys:1: Warning: g_value_get_pointer: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_POINTER (value)' failed
<cliffybx> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MrHeat> i'll try again... its bad for me, i tried to install backtrack 5 and ubuntu, none of these worked on my notebook, but worked on my desktop.
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: dont have dropbox installed do you?
<cliffybx> no..i dont installed it
<dr_willis> dropbox is so handy. Ubunt One really needs to work a bit harder at getting so usefull :)
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: I just had that same problem, I am trying to remember what I did to fix it
<Starminn> For whatever reason, I am continually unable to access http://gnome-look.org -- this usually happens on all browsers, except for Firefox. After viewing about 5 pages, though, Firefox stops displaying it as well. Ideas?
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: did you upgrade to 11.10 or did you do fresh install?
<cliffybx> i fresh install it from dvd
<Pickleface> hey
<Pickleface> I want to remove my windows and do a full ubuntu install I dont have a ubuntu disk though, what can I do ?
<xangua> Pickleface: follow the install instructions
<dr_willis> Pickleface:  get a disk?
<Pickleface> dr_willis from where?
<dr_willis> make a bootable flash..
<Pickleface> xangua can you link me?
<dr_willis> the internetz?  local bookstore, library, linux user group..
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: sorry im out of ideas
<cliffybx> =)ok..thanks
<m15k> Any ideas howto debug a kernel module?
<cliffybx> should i user 11.04
<cliffybx> *use
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: last idea did you install all the updates in ubuntu 11.10?
<linkcislinux> Starminn: does it do that on any other website?
<cliffybx> yes..i did..but in the end i got free,desktop.org erorr
<Pickleface> the only option I get is "disk burner" not usb or anything ?
<dr_willis> Pickleface:  What?
<Starminn> linkcislinux, Nope, everything else works perfectly.
<linkcislinux> Starminn: try this website. It says how to clean your dns cache, might fix that problem. Sounds like a possible dns error http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<Starminn> linkcislinux, If I clear my cookies/cache it works again, but it keeps happening and I'm less than willing to clear all my cookies/cache/history every time I want to access just that site
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: wait you went to update and it errored out during the update?
<Starminn> linkcislinux, Okay
<cliffybx> yes..it did
<linkcislinux> cliffybx: try in a terminal sudo apt-get -f install. See if theres anything that needs to install. Sounds like you might of did a partial update.
<pythonirc1011> What's wrong with my box -- http://pbin.be/show/328/ ?
<linkcislinux> pythonirc1011: run sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal it will fix your dependency problem
<xangua> pythonirc1011: did you try the command suggestion¿
<pythonirc1011> linkcislinux: thanks. trying
<pythonirc1011> seems like its working now, thanks
<linkcislinux> pythonirc1011: np
<Starminn> linkcislinux, No luck.
<dave_>  fucku
<linkcislinux> o.o clam down dave
<linkcislinux> *calm
<dave_> sorry
<dave_> i have terets
<MariaKeys> anyone knows how to add a second gateway with "ip route add" command?
<DJredstar> hey! quick question: Is the a iTunesMusicStore plugin for bashee that would work with ubuntu?
<DJredstar> i googled it and saw some ppl talking about it but no downloads
<xangua> DJredstar: i don't think there is
<DJredstar> ok, thanks
<linkcislinux> MariaKeys: I dont think you can, far as I know you would have to have a script running to check the gateways and that
<MariaKeys> linkcislinux: of course you can.
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME-Shell environment, my mouse often tends to "lag" a bit -- it will stutter around the screen. It's not so bad that it's unusable, but certainly noticeable. Any thoughts?
<linkcislinux> MariaKeys: I said I didnt think you could, I never said I was right. lol
<phix> Starminn: you are refering to the gnome-terminal ?
<Starminn> phix, No, I literally mean my mouse. The "pointer", if you will.
<linkcislinux> Starminn: you arent running the Nouveau driver by any chance are you
<phix> Starminn: ok so when you move your mouse over gnome-terminal it is doing it?
<Starminn> linkcislinux, How could I tell?
<MariaKeys> linkcislinux: you dont need any script to modify routing tables. "ip route" does it via its tables at /etc/iproute2/rt_tables. i am just trying to see if i could get it done without adding new tables there.
<Metroshica> Currently my machine is hosting three services, a minecraft server, tf2 server and torrent server. It has more than enough memory and it seems to have sufficient cpu power (which has two cores btw). Usually I have a system load of .10 to .30, so there's not much of an issue. However, when a file is downloading on the torrent server, the system load can spike to 4.0 or higher, and this obviously causes issues. The memory usage stays low, as does the cpu us
<Metroshica> age, but apparently there must be too many requests on the torrent server. Is there an in-depth way that I can see what is driving the system load up?
<Starminn> phix, Yes, it does it for the entire desktop environment/shell
<phix> Starminn: ah, windows manager is the term you are looking for :)
<phix> oh it does it in a TTY as well?
<Starminn> phix, *shrug* Lol, all I know is, I'm using GNOME Shell lol
<Starminn> phix, TTY?
<phix> yeah TTY, CTRL+ALT+F1 - F6
<phix> F7 being X by default
<Starminn> phix, There *is* no cursor in the TTY...... *sigh* I feel like you have no idea what I'm talking about
<phix> Starminn: there is if you install the appropriate package
<linkcislinux> Starminn: type sudo lspci -k at the terminal and it should show your graphics card partways down and says Kernel driver in use :
<Starminn> phix, You have a keyboard, and you have a "mouse." Your "mouse" translates to the pointer/cursor on the desktop. This is what I am speaking of.
<Starminn> phix, I do not require a mouse at the TTY, regardless.
<phix> Starminn: no I am asking you questions to try and figure out what you are talking about :)  looks like linkcislinux knows more about your issue than me
<Pickleface> I clicked the installer
<Pickleface> and I cant make a usb drive from it
<Pickleface> only CD
<Pickleface> :S
<phix> Starminn: yes I Know that but a mouse can be used in a TTY as well, you didnt really explain yourself well
<Starminn> linkcislinux, Kernel driver in use: e100
<linkcislinux> Starminn: I know the nouveau driver causes lag, thats what I was thinking. hm..
<Starminn> linkcislinux, Oh, I see. Sorry I didn't realize there's multiples. Umm...
<Stepnjump> guys, I'm trying to list all files that start with thunderbird*, in dos, it would be dir thunderbird* - What is the equivalent in ubuntu please
<Starminn> linkcislinux, It would be under VGA, right?
<phix> Starminn: the same, but it is case sensitive
<xangua> the install instructions at ubuntu.com tells you how to make a bootable usb Pickleface
<phix> Stepnjump: sorry I meant you :)
<phix> Starminn: sorry  meant Stepnjump
<dr_willis> Stepnjump:   you could do echo thund*    also. :)
<xangua> !usb | Pickleface
<xangua> you can also use unetbootin and others
<ubottu> Pickleface: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Starminn> linkcislinux, Yeah, I assume we're talking graphics here, so the kernel drive in use for that is "radeon"
<Starminn> linkcislinux, The card is ATI Radeon X600 -- this problem is not present in Unity
<phix> Stepnjump: dir is valid in ubuntu terminal, but you woud usually use the ls command, it is more conventianal
<linkcislinux> Starminn: go to terminal type in top and see if at the top line what is taking up the most cpu, see if something is spiking your cpu
<Stepnjump> that is good dr_willis but I need a ls -al type of output so I can check the chmod and chown values
<phix> Stepnjump: so type in ls -lha thunderbird*
<phix> Stepnjump: or if you want to search sub directories use the find command
<Stepnjump> that's the thing phix, doesn't work for me
<Stepnjump> it would be logical though
<phix> Stepnjump: it is case sensitive though
<phix> Stepnjump: ls -lha Thunderbird*  or ls -lha [tT]hunderbird*
<Starminn> linkcislinux, No, the highest CPU% is 15%, and that's GNOME-Shell.
<gao> how do i configure nginx ???
<phix> Stepnjump: or ls -lha [Tt][Hh][Uu][Nn] .... etc... :)
<linkcislinux> Starminn: so its not something spiking your cpu
<scream> The "Taskbar" keeps hiding when I have applications (GUI) up, such as firefox and thunderbird, terminal, etc.  I like to see what I'm running, and I do alot of switching that I would like to do with the mouse between tasks.  Please, any help you can give me? Thank you in advance.
<phix> scream: There is a compiz configuration utility you can install which allows you to keep the panel showing
<scream> I selected "Never" under autohide.
<scream> At the moment when I have xchat up, it slid away.
<scream> I don't see it.
<phix> scream: better yet, install gnome-session-fallback  and when you login choose gnome classic, I personally dislike unity
<scream> I'm trying to get used to unity... I'm ok with it, if I can have my task bar :)  Is there a way to have my cake and eat it too?
<Stepnjump> phix, echo works but not ls when I add a search string... Does ls -lha Thunderbird* work for you?
<phix> Stepnjump: no because I don't have any files in my current directory starting with Thunderbird
<phix> Stepnjump: what are you trying to do? :)
<Stepnjump> well, let's say if you did have it... try touch thunderbird in your directory and please try the command you gave me and tell me what comes up to you
<Stepnjump> nothing owrks here
<Stepnjump> works
<Stepnjump> but the [] thing is interesting phix
<RonWhoCares> I have downloaded the alternate 9.10 Ubuntu (to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10) .  Initially Ubuntu is acting like it is going to upgrade, doing all the pre upgrade checks.  But then I get an error and it aborts.  The error is at http://www.pastebin.com/YABQrELC  Any suggestion
<phix> Stepnjump: if I touch thunderbird when ls -lha Thunderbird wont match because it is the wrong case
<phix> when = then
<phix> Stepnjump: the terminal is case sensitive remember :)
<phix> Stepnjump: A file thunderbird and Thunderbird and even THunderbird can exist in the same directory
<RonWhoCares> oops, pastbin is at http://www.pastebin.com/YA8QrELC
<Stepnjump> yes I know
<phix> Stepnjump: ok
<linkcislinux> Stepnjump: did you try whereis thunderbird?
<scream> phix, I know you are busy... if you get a moment and have any idea I can use to keep my taskbar?
<RonWhoCares> is there a way to ignore this?
<phix> Stepnjump: ok it works for me :)
<phix> Stepnjump: is there a file in the directory you are running ls that starts with thunderbird?
<linkcislinux> Starminn: sorry im out of ideas with you. I would say maybe try updating your driver if you can through the additional drivers.
<Stepnjump> yep! that's the thing
<linkcislinux> scream: what do you mean by taskbar?
<Starminn> linkcislinux, My "Additional Drivers" window always says there are none to be found
<scream> The unity bar on the left.
<RonWhoCares> or how do I check that I have the current version of all 9.04 ?  I would normally use yum update in the Linux edition I use
<scream> The launcher thing.
<Stepnjump> yep! that's the thing phix. I would just like to see it's permission quickly without having to scroll phix
<linkcislinux> scream: if your in unity it is there? I dont know what you mean?
<phix> scream: yes, install compizconfig-backend-gconf then you will see it in Applications
<frogtoad> hhh'
<scream> phix, will do that now
<phix> scream: oops sorry it was compizconfig-settings-manager
<phix> scream: ok :)
<scream> ok
<scream> compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<Raliegh> How do I find the location of a program in bash? Like of the actual "exectuable"?
<phix> Stepnjump: what is the name of the file exactly and what are you typing in ?
<phix> Raliegh: which
<phix> Raliegh: which bash for example
<linkcislinux> Starminn: okay I think I have an idea for you
<scream> phix, if I launch the configurator and select the unity plugin and tell it to never hide... it still hides.
<phix> Raliegh: that will return /bin/bash
<Starminn> linkcislinux, :) All ears.
<Raliegh> phix: liquidsoap, compiled for example. And oh... Uhhh, putty? I may be using wrong terminology, lol.
<Stepnjump> the file name is thunderbird-9.0 / I do a > ls -alh thunderb*, nothing comes up, just . and ..
<Raliegh> phix: Via SSH, it's on my server.
<phix> Raliegh: terminal :)
<phix> Raliegh: ok you compiled it but did you install it?
<Raliegh> phix, of course. I can check version with liquidsoap --version, I can run scripts, etc. Just gotta find location of the installation
<phix> Raliegh: you compiled from source?  using ./configure; make; make install?   or you mean you installing it using dpkg?
<Raliegh> The first
<phix> Raliegh: did you give it a prefix?   ./configure --prefix=/usr/local or something like that?
<linkcislinux> Starminn: you said your on an ATI card right?
<Raliegh> I did not. :/
<phix> Raliegh: by default it should install in /usr/local
<Starminn> linkcislinux, Yes.
<excelsior> My laptop spontaneously died on me. I checked the power, full strength, after turning on, I checked the battery, fully charged, it's a Dell Studio 1558, any thoughts?
<phix> Raliegh: so look in /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin
<linkcislinux> Starminn: you installed the ATI drivers through the additional software right?
<Raliegh> Beautiful, it was in my bin. Thanks phix. :)
<phix> Raliegh: but like i said before, you should be able to use the command which to find it
<overclucker> Stepnjump: when you ls a directory, is show the permissions of it's contents
<Raliegh> Which? I didn't see you say that. For future reference care to tell me how to use that command?
<Starminn> linkcislinux, No. That window has always been empty, and says, "There are no proprietary...blahblahblah". The drivers "just worked" out of the box.
<phix> Stepnjump: ok, so it isnt a file it is a directory :)
<phix> Stepnjump: yeah if you use -a with ls then look at ., that will be the Thunderbird directory
<overclucker> Stepnjump: see if ls -lha | grep thunderbird
<Raliegh> !which
<linkcislinux> Starminn: okay I think you need to install the ATI driver from the website. I know before I had to install the one from the website otherwise I couldnt even run gnome shell. Something about the normal ATI driver Ubuntu uses has issues with gnome shell
<phix> Raliegh: man which
<phix> Raliegh: which liquidsoap
<Raliegh> I'd love one phix, you cooking?
<Raliegh> Ooooh, not Manwich
<Raliegh> Liquidsoap 1.0.0
<phix> hehe
<phix> Raliegh: ROFL! NO TYPE IN THIS --> which liquidsoap
<phix> This feels like I am trying to tell you someones name is who but you keep saying who what? I was asking oyu
<Raliegh> Lolwat? xD Anyways, that worked... Weird thing is, there's two liquidsoap files in here. Both named the same. One is smaller than the other, so I'm going to assume the larger one is the actual one called.
<overclucker> wow, i really need to proof read my messages before firing them off
<phix> Raliegh: it will execute the one that is defined in the PATH environmental variable first
<phix> Raliegh: echo $PATH to see the order
<Raliegh> I mean, one is 5.6mb and the other is 146kb
<Raliegh> Ahh, okay.
<phix> Raliegh: Is there any reason why you compiled from source?  isn't it available in the repository
<Raliegh> phix, the one available in the repository is broken for Ubuntu 11.04
<Raliegh> Apparently it's a popular thing I didn't know about.
<linkcislinux> alright im out for the night, everyone have a goodnight
<phix> Raliegh: ok, if you are getting two executes shown when using the which command you should probably uninstall the ubuntu one
<Raliegh> Not sure why, but I sent an e-Mail to the Savonet users list and they said it's a popular thing and to do it from source. I did, and it works now. :D
<Raliegh> And honestly I did "apt-get autoremove liquidsoap" before I compiled and installed.
<phix> Raliegh: ok
<phix> Raliegh: type this in -->  dpkg -l | grep -i liquidsoap
<Raliegh> Don't know what that other file is there, if it's supposed to be there, etc. But it works so I'll just look the other way. ;)
<Raliegh> Shows my "liGuidesoap" and "liquidsoap". Both the newer versions.
<phix> Raliegh: also, there is the media ubuntu repository which has newer version of media type software as well as DVD decryption :)
<phix> Raliegh: it has rc or ii at the start of the line?
<Raliegh> ii for liguidsoap (should be, I installed liguidsoap, the GUI, via apt-get), and rc for liquidsoap
<phix> Raliegh: ok good
<phix> Raliegh: ok type in dpkg -L liGuidesoap | grep -i liquidsoap
<phix> Raliegh: it might be assigned to that package,
<phix> Raliegh: any way, just change the PATH order in your .bashrc to use the /usr/local version first
<phix> or delete / rename the other one
<ovhan> any ubuntu server users here who also run a minecraft server
<xangua> !anyone | ovhan there is also #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> ovhan there is also #ubuntu-server: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Raliegh> Nope, doesn't. And yeah everything works, I'm just trying to get my "script.liq" to run and auto-execute whenever called upon, instead of using SSH to "liquidsoap script.liq" so I had to get the variable.
<excelsior> My laptop spontaneously died on me. I checked the power, full strength, after turning on, I checked the battery, fully charged, it's a Dell Studio 1558, any thoughts?
<ovhan> oh , ty xang didnt know
<Raliegh> I just ran this command: "chmod u+x myscript.liq" and tried "./script.liq" but now I'm getting: ./script.liq: not found
<Raliegh> Even though it's right there. I'm staring at it. :P
<truepurple>  Is there a way to stop a installation in progress through the software manager?
<truepurple> please reply if you see this
<phix> ovhan: no mate I don't user ubuntu for any servers and I don't use minecraft, at all
<phix> Raliegh: so you changed the permission on myscript.liq but you tried to execute script.liq?
<ovhan> np all im heading to the server chat , ty xangua
<ovhan> ciao
<Raliegh> phix Yeah, I basically just ran that chmod they told me to on the savonet site, haha. What exactly did I do? I can't run "./script.liq" anymore (even though before it just returned errors of course).
<phix> Raliegh: chmod u+x script.liq
<phix> ./script.liq
<Starminn> I am experiencing issues with accessing gnome-look.org on Ubuntu 11.10, GNOME Shell, with Firefox, Opera, Chromium, and Chrome. Assistance?
<Raliegh> phix that's what I did, now it doesn't work
<truepurple> How about this, can anyone think of a reason my internet connection might get messed up out of the blue and require " sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0 " to fix it?
<phix> Raliegh: chmod 755 script.liq
<Raliegh> It's already at 777 phix
<Raliegh> Do note I ran "sudo chmod blablabla"
<phix> Raliegh: ok, so who is the file owned by? root or your user you are trying to run it as?
<LABcrab> Hey!  Why is my Internet so slow?
<Raliegh> phix To be honest I'm not entirely sure.
<LABcrab> In Ubuntu it is slow like dial-up but it's supposed to be 1000 Kbit/s!
<phix> LABcrab: Because you typed google into google and broke the Internet
<LABcrab> phix: aww.
<Daxter> LABcrab: what are you using to get online
<LABcrab> Daxter: a wireless all-in-one device that has a modem and router built-in.
<overclucker> Raliegh: have you tried running the script as an argument of liquidsoap? liquidsoap script.liq
<phix> LABcrab: is it raining? is the antenna on the floor? is the anntenna next to a speaker or are using a MIG welder at the same time?
<Daxter> ah ok..i meant on the computer? are connected to all-in-one device via a wire or wireless
<Daxter> lol phix @ welder
<Raliegh> overclucker, that exactly what I DON'T want to do. I want to be able to run that script as a program, so I'm not limited to the terminal.
<LABcrab> phix: It is indoors.
<LABcrab> Daxter: Wireless.
<LABcrab> It is  DSL with a dedicated DSL jack and the device is wireless.
<overclucker> Raliegh: have your tried putting a shebang line as the first line of the script? #!/usr/bin/env liquidsoap
<Raliegh> overclucker, I sure have. That's up there, but I can't seem to run it like "./script.liq"
<Raliegh> #!/usr/local/bin
<Daxter> ah make sure you have the latest drivers for your wireless device..linux is not very good someimtes with wireless capabilites
<LABcrab> Daxter: i just use what comes out of the box!
<Daxter> yeah
<Daxter> dont blame ya
<LABcrab> Daxter: Is that right or wrong?
<Daxter> right only if it works
<overclucker> Raliegh: is that your shebang line?
<Daxter> lol
<Raliegh> overclucker , it's actually #!/usr/local/bin/liquidsoap
<overclucker> ok
<Daxter> anyways there are so many variables with getting wireless to work right not sure where to start
<Raliegh> But whenever I try ./script.liq I get: "sh: ./script.liq: not found", but I can still run it with "liquidsoap script.liq"
<phix> Raliegh: and /usr/local/bin/liquidsoap is executable?
<Daxter> anyone else have a fix it ssolution to his prob?
<Raliegh> phix I would assume so... That's where that "which" command brought me.
<Raliegh> "which liquidsoap"
<truepurple> Can anyone see this?
<LABcrab> Daxter: Too bad.
<phix> Raliegh: which doesnt check for permissionsm only if it is in the path
<Raliegh> That confused me, lol.
<Daxter> whats the rate that the wireless is reporting? (right click network icon->connection info->speed)
<Daxter> also what the wireless device (the one you use to connect to router that is hooked into system) model?
<LABcrab> Daxter: 2Wire of some sort, four bars.
<LABcrab> 54 Mbit/s.
<Daxter> hmm
<Daxter> with that rate you should have much more speed
<Daxter> u using ubuntu 11.10?
<Daxter> or what version?
<Ass_KoB> #kobnoi
<gao> why is php5-fpm taking up so much CPU D:
<EvilResistance> gao:  might be misconfigured, what're you running :P
<LABcrab> Good night!
<pp7> how do u control the transparency of the panel through your theme, not ccsm unity section?
<Stepnjump> sorry overclucker, yes that works good ls -lha | grep thunderbird. I was away from the computer
<Metroshica> Currently my machine is hosting three services, a minecraft server, tf2 server and torrent server. It has more than enough memory and it seems to have sufficient cpu power (which has two cores btw). Usually I have a system load of .10 to .30, so there's not much of an issue. However, when a file is downloading on the torrent server, the system load can spike to 4.0 or higher, and this obviously causes issues. The memory usage stays low, as does the cpu us
<Metroshica> age, but apparently there must be too many requests on the torrent server. Is there an in-depth way that I can see what is driving the system load up?
<Rogue|Panda_> hello
<Raliegh> Alright, who wants to help me figure out this script.liq not found stuff? I'm trying it through GUI now. When I double click it it prompts me to execute it... But when it does it says "failed to execute child process '/home/script.liq/'. It obviously exists there... I just clicked it. I have a "Shebang" setup in the script.
<Raliegh> It is owned to my user, not root.
<Rogue|Panda_> trying to connect to a router and my machine just seems to not want to I have no clue why not
<Rogue|Panda_> just keeps popping up with a notification saying I am disconnected
<Rogue|Panda_> anyone have any ideas on what I am doing wrong?
<almoxarife> Rogue|Panda_: on the machine you are on?
<Rogue|Panda_> yeha
<almoxarife> Rogue|Panda_: the router does not accept connections or you are not using the right port
<almoxarife> Rogue|Panda_: or you are asked for a user/password combination?
<Rogue|Panda_> almoxarife, it is a simple little wrt54g home router
<Rogue|Panda_> it isnt asking for any password
<Rogue|Panda_> there is no password to give
<Rogue|Panda_> using eth0
<almoxarife> Rogue|Panda_: what ip are you using to connect?
<Rogue|Panda_> ip is irrelevant, it wont connect to the network
<Rogue|Panda_> think that I worded that wrong earlier
<almoxarife> Rogue|Panda_: irrelevant? ic, I do hate relevancy issues, perhaps someone else will be a bit more relevant, cheers, as they say somewhere
<Rogue|Panda_> alright then
<Rogue|Panda_> can anyone help me try to figure out why my laptop wont connect to this network?
<jeaton> completely off topic but does anyone here have a second generation ipod shuffle, I was hoping someone could create me an image of the drive
<jeaton> using the dd commands
<Rogue|Panda_> well this place is helpful
<Rogue|Panda_> almoxarife, for the record... when trying to connect to a network, you dont type in IP addresses
<Rogue|Panda_> but thanks for trying I guess lol
 * almoxarife types ip's all the time and connects to networks, how odd
<CarlFK> Rogue|Panda_: "wont connect" do you mean "the wire won't fit in the plug?
<Rogue|Panda_> by "connect" I mean it wont "connect"
<Stepnjump> Maybe someone could help me? I'm trying to untar a tar.bz2 into /usr/lib into a chown root:root folder? What is the tar sequence please?
<CarlFK> Rogue|Panda_: how do you know it isn't connected?
<Raliegh> Okay... Who wants to help me with something? I've no idea where to start. I need to make a script on one of my server to connect, login, and run a script on another one of my servers. They both run Ubuntu 11.04... How would I do this?
<Rogue|Panda_> because of the error that says "disconnected from network"
<Rogue|Panda_> and the fact that I never get a toast saying "connected to network"
<CarlFK> Rogue|Panda_:  wired or wireless ?
<Rogue|Panda_> CarlFK, eth0
<CarlFK> Stepnjump: that's a bunch of steps. copy/paste to dpaste.de what you tried and the results
<omaha> anyone having trouble with high cpu usage + delays when dragging/moving windows?
<CarlFK> Rogue|Panda_: sounds like a bad cable
<Rogue|Panda_> CarlFK, that is the first thing that I checked
<Rogue|Panda_> grabbed a known good cable and tried that with the same issues
<omaha> suddenly my laptop (11.10 w/ nvidia) is acting like a 386 when i try to move windows around on screen
<Stepnjump> CarlFK, please tell me if this would be right: tar -jxvf ~/Downloads/thunderbird-8.0.tar.bz /usr/lib/thunderbird-8.0?
<mrdeb> omaha, do u have driverfs installed
<Stepnjump> CarlFK, or do I need to preceed it by sudo since it's a root:root chown
<omaha> mrdeb, never heard of driverfs, guessing no?
<mrdeb> drivers
<CarlFK> Stepnjump: that's a bunch of steps. copy/paste to dpaste.de what you tried and the results
<mrdeb> sorry, sometimes i do not type well
<glad> hi, where is the synaptic package manager in Ubuntu?
<phix> glad: /usr/bin
<omaha> mrdeb, yes i'm running the latest nvidia proprietary drivers
<pp7> glad: tried: sudo apt-get install synaptic ?
<phix> pp7: it should be in there by default
<Stepnjump> I haven't tried anything yet
<omaha> mrdeb, nvidia-current 290.10-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1
<Stepnjump> I haven't tried anything yet CarlFk
<mrdeb> ok
<glad> phix: sorry, where how to get to /usr/bin? i'm a noob
<pp7> phix: i dont think so on oneiric
<phix> pp7: oh
<pp7> glad: what exactly are you trying to do?
<phix> well they have ubuntu software center then
<CarlFK> Stepnjump: what you are trying to do is more risky than I am comfortable helping with
<Stepnjump> ok thanks CarlFK
<phix> Stepnjump: why are you trying to install thunderbird 8 any way?  it is broken, I had to downgrade most of my clients computers to 3.1.x since vers 8 breaks alot of plugins and has bugs in it
<mrdeb> what is newest fbird, phix
<mrdeb> ??
<phix> mrdeb: 8 is the latest, but it is broken
<mrdeb> why is it broken
<retrorex> hi
<Stepnjump> phix, what do you mean bugs
<Stepnjump> Wasn't Thunderbird 8 just the most recent version last?
<phix> mrdeb: A lot of plugins (spell checker inparticular) hasnt been ported to it yet, some attachments don't appear but they do when you click on forward, working on large emails on an imao server (>20000) causes the UI to go extremely slugish, that is just off the top off my head, I did have other issue with it too
<glad> where is /usr/bin? i'm at the Home folder
<phix> imao = imap
<arachan> anyone know about music player clementine?
<Stepnjump> oh ok phix, it's a bad version!~~ ok thanks for letting me know
<phix> mrdeb: none of these issues were present in vers 3.1.x
<mrdeb> wow
<mrdeb> why did they do it like this
<retrorex> glad   cd /usr/ bin in terminal
<mrdeb> is this beta
<mrdeb> ?
<phix> Stepnjump: I personally recommend sticking with 3.1.x until the bugs are fixed
<phix> mrdeb: no sadly :(
<Stepnjump> ok phix: I never had a problem with 9
<retrorex> arachan clementine is a good music player ...I personally use banshee
<Stepnjump> so I will revert back to 9
<phix> Stepnjump: 9 is out? or you speaking of 8?
<arachan> can anyone help me with a problem with clementine?
<Stepnjump> No! 9 Phix
<phix> Stepnjump: perhaps you dont use the affected plugins, dont have tens of thousands of emails and havnt noticed some attachments not appearing :)
<Stepnjump> phix http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/
<Stepnjump> phix are you suggesting I go back to 3.1.x?
<phix> Stepnjump: for stability yes
<Stepnjump> oh ok phix, could you kindly walk me on how to do that please?
<retrorex> Ahem ..to my question .... Can I use the same kernel version after upgrading from 8 to 10.
<Stepnjump> phix first where do I download it from?
<arachan> anyone know about clementine music player?
<metaspike> i know nothing more than "apt-cache show clementine" has told me
<arachan> my 'tag fetcher' freezes almost as soon as it opens
<Stepnjump> phix, how should I install it?
<phix> Stepnjump: hmmmm
<phix> looks like 8 is the default in ubuntu :/  it must be the windows verison I had all these issues with
<Raliegh> Okay... Who wants to help me with something? I've no idea where to start. I need to make a script on one of my server to connect, login, and run a script on another one of my servers. They both run Ubuntu 11.04... How would I do this?
<phix> Stepnjump: any reason why you were trying to install from a tar.bz2 / gz?
<ls> join #rzeszow
<Stepnjump> well phix, it's the only way I know to get any other version other than 9
<Stepnjump> I'm on ubuntu 11.04 and from the repo, it automatically downloads 9
<Stepnjump> unless you have a better idea phix
<glad> i did "cd /usr/bin" in the terminal, now how do i open the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Stepnjump> there you go phix, you got your answer lol
<Stepnjump> ;)
<arachan> tpye "synaptic" to open Synaptic Package  Manager
<Stepnjump> phix yep, even from apt-get I get 9 darned
<schock> hi all. i have a 2tb usb drive that Iḿ connecting to my wireless router to use as a shared drive on my home network
<schock> iḿ connecting one machine running natty, and another that´s os x lion
<schock> does it matter how i format the drive?
<phix> Stepnjump: I see 8
<cliffybx> are there got other alternatives to nautilus?
<somsip> cliffybx: pcmanfm, thunar...loads of others
<Stepnjump> ok phix, I found a link finally fyi http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Mozilla-Thunderbird-v8-for-Linux/1057948436/19
<angbermu> when I connect to a 5ghz antenna the nm-applet icon shows as I have no signal but iwconfig shows -43 dBm of signal.
<angbermu> this doesn't happens when i connect to a 2.4 wifi
<Stepnjump> corrupt download phix
<angbermu> trying to find a fix for it
<almoxarife> angbermu: does network-manager manage the 5ghz connection?
<cliffybx> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<angbermu> do you mean if I use it to connect to make the connection?
<cliffybx> how to fix this
<Kaizen> anyone know a way to limit monthly bandwidth usage on a per user basis on 11.10 server?
<almoxarife> angbermu: yes
<angbermu> yes sir
<almoxarife> angbermu: that is odd then, I would expect something of an icon too
<angbermu> Hmm, i'll try this solution found on a bug report, it seems that installing NM from the daily trunks helped some people: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/574270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574270 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Lucid) "nm-applet displays the wrong connection status" [Low,Triaged]
<UFF> ciao buonanotte hackers XD
<alejandro> can someone tell me what version of gnome this video is using? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHX9UIll014
<alejandro> i hate unity
<Ben64> looks like compiz or something on top of gnome
<Pickleface> how do I use the flash version from my usb
<alejandro> Ben64, what version of gnome? how do i install that
<grillermo> anybody here uses yakuake?
<pp7> nope
<Ben64> alejandro: it could be gnome 2, or 3 in fallback mode
<Starminn> I am experiencing major cursor lag on Ubuntu 11.10 - GNOME Shell. Suggestions?
<soreau> Starminn: Have you checked if any process using excessive resources?
<pp7> Starminn: what does  cat /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll   return?
<alejandro> Ben64, what is fallback mode?
<soreau> pp7: usbhid?
<Ben64> a less graphic intense version of gnome
<pp7> soreau: yes?
<soreau> pp7: Doesn't that assume it's a usb mouse?
<Starminn> soreau, Nothing is using very much resources
<pp7> soreau: not necessarily
<soreau> Starminn: Does it help if you logout?
<pp7> soreau: trackpad can use the usb interface
<Starminn> pp7, 0
<pp7> internally
<Starminn> soreau, Nope
<soreau> Starminn: Can you show the line from the output of 'lsusb' for your mouse?
<soreau> pp7: Right but for example on systems using a standard PS2 mouse, that node does not exist
<Starminn> soreau, "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c509 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Keyboard & Mouse
<Starminn> "
<soreau> wireless huh..
 * Starminn nods
<pp7> soreau: well yea but i dont know what his setup is
<Starminn> This issue does not exist in Unity
<Starminn> Didn't exist in 10.10 Maverick, either
<soreau> Starminn: only in gnome-shell?
<Starminn> soreau, Yes sir.
<soreau> Starminn: Have you checked the settings in gnome-mouse-properties?
<Starminn> soreau, Yes, although none of the options seem to fix it
<webistic> hi guys
<soreau> Starminn: I'm not really sure but it's probably gnome-shell specific. Does it work ok in fallback mode?
<Starminn> Haven't checked.
<Starminn> soreau, err.... (above)
<afkal> Hola?
<afkal> alguien de méxico?
<Raliegh> Again,
<Raliegh> Who wants to help me with something? I've no idea where to start. I need to make a script on one of my server to connect, login, and run a script on another one of my servers. They both run Ubuntu 11.04... How would I do this?
<afkal> hola?
<venkatmangudi_> Raliegh, that's a shell script you're looking for...
<soreau> Starminn: Well if you want, you can try fallback mode and possibly use compiz if you want desktop effects
<venkatmangudi_> Raliegh, this might not be the right channel
<soreau> ! es | afkal
<ubottu> afkal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Starminn> soreau, What gets me, though, is that this didn't happen last time I used GNOME Shell, like 2 or 3 months ago.
<afkal> Alguien que hable español?
<Raliegh> venkatmangudi_, I don't know what channel to be in. This is Ubuntu, and shell scripts are made for Ubuntu in Ubuntu right? Either way, thanks for that tip, I'll look through it. :)
<venkatmangudi_> Raliegh, your script should be fairly straightforward
<soreau> Starminn: Maybe it would be worth filing a bug report then
<venkatmangudi_> Raliegh, you need to setup sshkeys on both servers
<soreau> Raliegh: maybe try #bash
<Starminn> soreau, *nods* Where should I file it at? Just go to gnome.org and look for stuff about Reporting Bugs?
<webistic> should I use rtorrent or libtorrent for my ubuntu server seedbox? any opinions?
<soreau> ! bug | Starminn
<Raliegh> venkatmangudi_, Got documentation on that? They're both servers and I always login with Putty, would that mean those 'keys' are already configured?
<ubottu> Starminn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<soreau> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in oneiric
<Raliegh> soreau, I'll check it out once I get to the scripting point. Thanks. :)
<Starminn> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<Starminn> soreau, Okay, thank you
<venkatmangudi_> Raliegh, check this out for the sshkeys http://oreilly.com/pub/h/66
<venkatmangudi_> and this http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<Raliegh> Thanks, great links. I'll get on that. :D
<venkatmangudi_> and this http://andrew.triumf.ca/pssh/linux-ssh.html
<venkatmangudi_> you're welcome, have fun.
<triplebb> on osx10.7 I want a usenet client. anyone know what will work or how I can find out?
<triplebb> on osx10.7 I want a usenet client. anyone know what will work or how I can find out?
<soreau> triplebb: This channel is for ubuntu linux
<triplebb> soreau, I mean using terminal. Is there a way of telling what would work?
<almoxarife> triplebb: oh in terminal? well that's gonna get some answers now, something really hard to use with a lot of key combinations?
<Duker> Installed 11.10 on a 50GB ext4 parition with 10GB swap on an SSD on a system with a new mobo/cpu - seems to be sitting at a black screen, but hapilly restarts when I ctrl+alt+del.  What can I try?
<iggy19> heyall, firefix crashed, and I right-click force-closed it, but the process is still listed in ps and it won't restart (says it is still running).  kill -9 <pid> appears to do nothing.  Advice?  TIA!
<blackshirt> is possible to change datadir mysql to ntfs partition ??
<almoxarife> iggy19: firefox?
<Nicolus> I created a new user using useradd and set up his password using passwd but when i sign-in i get to see the bash terminal ($) while if i sign in using my original username i get to see the terminal starting with normal one (user$) how can i do the second one for the new account too
<iggy19> almoxarife: yes
<iggy19> lol firefix - that's what  I need!
<Stanley00> Nicolus: did you make a home dir for that user?
<Nicolus> Stanley00, I made a home directory for that user using usermod -d /home/username username but not with useradd command
<Nicolus> from bash $ if i go $bash i get to see the normal terminal /home/username$
<excelsior> My laptop spontaneously died on me. I checked the power, full strength, after turning on, I checked the battery, fully charged, it's a Dell Studio 1558, any thoughts?
<Stanley00> Nicolus: ah, I see
<Stanley00> Nicolus: you should change the default shell also
<Nicolus> Stanley00, want to change for this user only.. as i have another user on this machine which properly opens in the same directory /home/usr
<almoxarife> excelsior: overheated?
<Pickleface> I keep getting an error saying \device\hardisk2\dr2 whenever I try to boot from my usb :S
<RonWhoCares> how do I change the menu when the computer is first turned on where we choose between Ubuntu and Windws
<iggy19> "sudo kill -9" not working.  Any thoughts?
<Stanley00> Nicolus: I think you should remove this user, add again via "adduser" command, it has more function than useradd command
<almoxarife> RonWhoCares: the chooser is a windows app?
<Nicolus> how to remove a user
<blackshirt> iggy19: are you sure #kill -9 pid not working ?
<RonWhoCares> almoxarife: It is linux based
<Stanley00> Nicolus: via userdel or deluser
<almoxarife> RonWhoCares: are there more than two choices?
<RonWhoCares> yes
<iggy19> blackshirt: ps -e still lists the process after the kill command.  Kill command returns no output
<RonWhoCares> previous linux versions
<Nicolus> ok so i have to do userdel username and then useradd username -d /home/username -p myuser correct ?
<Stanley00> Nicolus: you should use adduser, not useradd ;)
<lorddelta> Stanley00: why?
<almoxarife> RonWhoCares: you want to change what? the choices or the menu?
<lorddelta> Stanley00: Just curious *shrug*
<Stanley00> Nicolus: or use "useradd username -d /home/username -p myuser  -s bash"
<Stanley00> lorddelta: In my opinion, adduser is easy than useradd, just it ;)
<Stanley00> *easier*
<lorddelta> Stanley00: Maybe. Its nice to have an easy tool, its also nice to know how to tweak everything and do it on every platform...
<triplebb> almoxarife I dont understand. Are you talking down to me? - I remember tin and trs and wonder if they exist for mac terminal.
<blackshirt> iggy19: can you pastebin your output ps -aux completely ??
<inertial> I am using the ubuntu Virtuak Machine Manager utility with qemu, but when I pause a virtual machine qemu keeps running in the background and uses about 50% of my cpu.. how do I completely pause it and shut down qemu?
<triplebb> almoxarife, they just take.. that simple command
<pangolin> triplebb: this is an Ubuntu support channel not a "ask here if you got banned somewhere else" channel.
<Stanley00> lorddelta: so you mean there is no "adduser" on other system? I just use ubuntu, never try other
<almoxarife> triplebb:  no, not at all, I don't know of another 'menu' besides 'grub'
<triplebb> pangolin, I've been on this channel a lot, for years. I've been on the mac channel for about 10 minutes once.
<iggy19> blackshirt: can't pastebin no browser.  Firefox line is here: evo      14146  9.0 31.2 1098576 804408 ?      D    Dec27  12:17 /usr/lib/firefo
<Stanley00> bbl
<pangolin> triplebb: doesn't change the fact that your question is not Ubuntu related.
<triplebb> almoxarife, well thanks for trying. I'm not looking for a menu at all. Have a happy new year.
<lorddelta> Stanley00: I don't know about that. It caught my eye when since I was reading a Linux admin book the other day...and it mentioned useradd as being standard, adduser was Ubuntu or something...
<pangolin> triplebb: also I don't care of you started this channel. the rules apply to everybody.
<triplebb> pangolin, I'm sorry to have been off-topic. I've just gotten stuck with a bad Ubuntu disk. Apologies.
<almoxarife> triplebb: looking for a mac terminal?
<triplebb> almoxarife, no sir. And I'm off-topic. I will go there.
<blackshirt> iggy19: maybe become zombie process :D
<triplebb> pangolin, NP over and out
<almoxarife> mac users seem very confused
<lorddelta> almoxarife: lol
<lorddelta> *one time mac user*
<lorddelta> ;)
<iggy19> blackshirt: is that a funny, or does that refer to a real occurance?
<lorddelta> igg19: Zombies are real. Yes. :P (they are with processes)
<blackshirt> iggy19: if you can kill some process with kill -9, with root access, maybe that process become zombie process
<Duker> Any reason I would be sitting on a blank screen with no hdd activity on bootup after a fresh install of 11.10
<almoxarife> iggy19: have you considered using the gui version of the process-viewer? I see zombies there all the time
<lorddelta> iggy19: Basically you have to kill the parent process to kill the zombie. I'm sure there's a zombie movie reference in there somewhere...
<iggy19> almoxarife: just fired up sytem monitor before you said that.  Show the process as "Uninterruptible".  Whatever that means.  I want my root account to be able to interrupt anyuthing it wants!
 * almoxarife is ashamed what-so-ever of using gui in ubuntu, if I wanted it difficult I would have stuck with the coco-extented
<blackshirt> iggy19: look at top output, and see on task part
<lorddelta> iggy19: Have you tried sudo kill -KILL? If that doesn't work like I said you have to kill the parent.
<venkatmangudi_> Duker, ctrl f7 ?
<zielony_> can u tell me more about /rofs ?
<almoxarife> iggy19: in terminal start system moniter with gksu and kill away
<almoxarife> monitor
<venkatmangudi_> do you see the output on the tty?
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, you can also use top in a terminal
<iggy19> okay, too many good ideas at once.
<lorddelta> iggy19: I prefer ps -C NAMEOFPROCESS myself...
<iggy19> More info first: I see a debconf-communi as a zombie process; is that likely to be related?
<almoxarife> iggy19: get in touch with the gui, embrace the gui, the gui wants to be your friend, terminal is useful, buts like 1970
<lorddelta> almoxarife: wtf?
<almoxarife> lorddelta: I did not understand the question
<ronin___> Hi, how can I add my gmail account to thunderbird?
<lorddelta> almoxarife: Sounds like you're making fun of gui's as being for hippies. =/
<iggy19> almoxarife: I like both.  I like simplicity.  But, cli does channel the direct power of GOD.
<venkatmangudi_> almoxarife, I don't quite agree with you. Unity has been killing me.
<mysteriousdarren> almoxarife: I get your thought, but your also right
<almoxarife> lorddelta: no, I am a 100% gui user if at all possible
<venkatmangudi_> at least they an't screw with terminal
<venkatmangudi_> :)
<mysteriousdarren> venkatmangudi_: why still use it then? lxde is awesome!
<lorddelta> almoxarife: Ah. Well. That's fine. Just 99% of Linux users heartily disagree with you, even if they like/love compiz (I do)
<iggy19> venkatmangudi_: can you explain how I might use top to solve this problem?
<almoxarife> lorddelta: no like compiz, compiz is evil
<venkatmangudi_> i am refusing to upgrade to 11.10, and on my netbook am using xubuntu
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, i am assuming you're killing a process in top?
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, top will give you the list of processes
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, pressing k will ask you for PID
<metaspike> or just use htop
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, then you either use 15 (default) or 9 ...
<venkatmangudi_> i've noticed that 15 leads to an incomplete kill... a true kill is achieved with 9
<almoxarife> iggy19: did you try system-monitor with gksu? you should be able to bring down the system one process at a time with it
<venkatmangudi_> :0
<goddard> does Eclipse have a Unity menu i can install?
<iggy19> almoxarife: trying to learn other options before I try that route, since I'm already familair with it.
<almoxarife> iggy19: cool, if you find a way to kill a zombie process I would like to know
<iggy19> venkatmangudi_: top does not list the ff process?  How to make it show more than a subset of processes
<iggy19> ?
<motahareh_> salam
<blackshirt> iggy19: look at zombie task
<blackshirt> motahareh_: salam
<BlueProtoman> How come I don't see new software in the Ubuntu 11.04 Software Center?  It's been the same listing ever since I installed Ubuntu.
<motahareh_> salammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<blackshirt> !flood | motahareh_
<ubottu> motahareh_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<almoxarife> cat?
<lorddelta> almoxarife: PM?
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, tried everyring here? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-all-running-processes-in-linux/
<MahaVishnu> can I use nfs on open internet or is sshfs better ?
<almoxarife> lorddelta: wait one
<motahareh_> hi blackshirt
<iggy19> venkatmangudi_: no browser to browse with. lol
<Nicolus> Stanley00,done using chsl :)
<motahareh_> I want xchat 2.0.8
<blackshirt> hi motahareh_
<venkatmangudi_> ah-ha
<venkatmangudi_> hold on... let's get this fixed
<iggy19> hitting k in top is likely the same as sudo kill -9 pid, which is what failed initially.  Anyway, it didn't work....
<motahareh_> whrer can I get it?
<motahareh_> wherer can I get it?
<motahareh_> where can I get it?
<motahareh_> do you know?
<BlueProtoman> How come I don't see new software in the Ubuntu 11.04 Software Center?  It's been the same listing ever since I installed Ubuntu.
<blackshirt> motahareh_ are you sure for that version ??
<motahareh_> yes
<blackshirt> it was too old :D
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, i came in late to the game
<motahareh_> I know
<almoxarife> lorddelta: pm goes to /dev/null :)
<venkatmangudi_> can I trouble you to give m another quick intro to your problem
<motahareh_> but I'm student and want to study about it's
<motahareh_> vulnerability
<lorddelta> almoxarife: Oh?
<blackshirt> motahareh_: you can look at http://xchat.org/files/source/2.0/
<blackshirt> choose your version needed
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, this is the problem? heyall, firefix crashed, and I right-click force-closed it, but the process is still listed in ps and it won't restart (says it is still running).  kill -9 <pid> appears to do nothing.  Advice?  TIA!
<lorddelta> almoxarife: *sigh* didn't mean to aggravate you...oh wellz.
<motahareh_> thanks alot
<motahareh_> :)
<iggy19> venkatmangudi_: yes.  thank you
<venkatmangudi_> did you try killall firefox?
<iggy19> what is cli command for system-monitor?  so I can start it w/ gksudo?
<almoxarife> iggy19: gksu gnome-system-monitor
<venkatmangudi_> gnome-system-monitor
<blackshirt> iggy19, switch to root, run top, or ps to see all process, run kill -9 to the dead pid, or parent of them, or you can reload init
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, gnome-system-monitor
<iggy19> venkatmangudi_: killall - I did not know that command.  Just tried it.  Says no firefix process.  Can I give it a wildcard (*)?
<venkatmangudi_> that's the system monitor
<venkatmangudi_> firefox?
<venkatmangudi_> maybe i is the problem instead of o?
<lorddelta> ps aux | grep -i "myprocessname" <-- lovely short to keep you apprised of stuff that's running without paging through lots of stuff
<iggy19> damn, I keep making that typo tonight, but not in the killall window - I'm looking at it now
<venkatmangudi_> killall -g firefox
<iggy19> "firefox: no process found"
<iggy19> sysmonitor and ps both show it though
<lorddelta> Believe ps
<Yuyo> hello all. i'm running a ubuntu instance in amazon's EC2. i enabled ufw but forgot to allow for connections to port 22. so now my connection has been lost, and i can't reconnect using ssh. what can i do?
<lorddelta> Don't believe killall
<venkatmangudi_> and kill -9 pid doesn't kill it?
<lorddelta> killall likes sometimes (I forget why exactly)
<blackshirt> iggy19: i think you have successfully kill it :D
<iggy19> blackshirt: I have now appeared to have killed it.  Wish I knew what did it!
<venkatmangudi_> ps axf|grep firefox
<blissi> iggy19, just use windows
<blissi> less hassle
<blissi> just works etc
<iggy19> F***CK!!
<iggy19> blissi: different hassles
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, why the swearing? found something?
<iggy19> okay, so I don't see the ff process is in system-monitor, but I do still see it when I do that ps axf|grep firefox command
<iggy19> found that this process won't die!
<venkatmangudi_> and when you  kill -9 processid
<venkatmangudi_> sudo?
<iggy19> yeah, that's where this started.  It don't work.  Yeah, sudo.
<iggy19> vo@Evolution:~$ ps axf|grep firefox
<iggy19> 13736 pts/6    S+     0:00              |       \_ grep --color=auto firefox
<iggy19> 14146 ?        D     12:17 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.17/firefox-bin
<venkatmangudi_> if you're still using the gui, log out?
<venkatmangudi_> should close all processes
<iggy19> evo@Evolution:~$ sudo kill -9 14146
<iggy19> evo@Evolution:~$
<iggy19> Oh yeah, I can fix this by rebooting.  Would love to know how to recover from FF crashing w/o having to reboot/logout though.
<Yuyo> any pointers for my problem?
<venkatmangudi_> it is in uninterruptible sleep state
<venkatmangudi_> PROCESS STATE CODES
<venkatmangudi_>        Here are the different values that the s, stat and state output
<venkatmangudi_>        specifiers (header "STAT" or "S") will display to describe the state of
<venkatmangudi_>        a process:
<venkatmangudi_>        D    uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)
<FloodBot1> venkatmangudi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19,
<iggy19> back in the day root owned the system and could make processes pay attenetion.  Apparently discipline is slipping these days.
<basic`> bad disk?
<venkatmangudi_> i just pasted the output from man
<basic`> try lsof
<basic`> check kern.log/dmesg for a softlock
<iggy19> hmmm... yes, uniterruptrible, that's what system-monitor says.  But it's not asking me for any input.
<iggy19> Don't know what IO it'd be looking for
<motahareh_> excuse me blackshirt
<venkatmangudi_>  disk, probably... HDD activity?
<motahareh_> it want glib
<metaspike> iggy19,  killall firefox, you can renice a running process to increase its priority
<blissi> !ops I need to reinstall wondows,,  help pl0x!
<ubottu> blissi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metaspike> or just run it with nice
<motahareh_> do you know about it's error
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<blissi> I need to reinstall wondows,,  help pl0x!
<iggy19> metaspike: killall not working.  Any thoughts on how to kill a process in state "D" a/k/a "Uninterruptible"?
<venkatmangudi_> interesting problem iggy19 hopefully I will learn something as well
<basic`> iggy19, lsof -p 14146
<iggy19> basic`: reading man page now
<venkatmangudi_> Zombie processes can not be killed with the normal commands like “kill -9 PID”, you will have to reboot the system to kill them.
<basic`> should give you the list of what the process accessing
<metaspike> you could send it a different signal prehaps... killall -s 9 firefox
<venkatmangudi_> not sure if that is true
<blackshirt> motahareh_ : what error ??
<venkatmangudi_> but saw that when i searched for help
<basic`> venkatmangudi_, zombies' are Z not D
<basic`> ?
<iggy19> basic: pages of open files
<iggy19> some local, some network sockets
<metaspike> or killall -s 15... you could kill all processes for that user also... killall -u $USER
<GJHTYAS> hi
<metaspike> killem all :)
<NICK39387> asdf
<NICK39387> hi
<venkatmangudi_> sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<basic`> iggy19, yeah that's interesting - something is keeping it waiting
<iggy19> metaspike: trying to kill ff while keeping the rest of the sytem uo
<NICK39387> yeah kill them
<venkatmangudi_> that was one solution
<iggy19> *up
<NICK39387> let me guess.. kills who ?
<basic`> iggy19, anything in dmesg pertaining to firefox?
<skegeek> I just ran X Diagnostic and the screen froze at CPU/Clock testing, but the CD/DVD light was flashing and I could hear it trying to read a disc. Does this shed any light on random freezing issues?
<metaspike> killall buggy software v_v   ever wonder why ubuntu doesn't have apt-listbugs?
<venkatmangudi_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/694720/how-is-it-possible-that-kill-9-for-a-process-on-linux-has-no-effect
<Duker> venkatmangudi_, ctrl f7 seems to do nothing, only ctrl + alt +delete seems to work
<venkatmangudi_> bunch of suggestions there
<sammy> here's a good one: `getent passwd` only shows my /etc/passwd users. `getent passwd ldapusername` will show a user in my ldap databse through nss. but the users in ldap aren't showing when I just do 'getent passwd'
<venkatmangudi_> looks like lot of ppl have this issue with firefox
<venkatmangudi_> Duker, in that case we have gnome issue
<iggy19> basic`: how would I look at that? (dmesg)
<venkatmangudi_> Duker, i used to get the same problem in 11.10 till i gave up on Unity and used xfce
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, looks like a common issue
<lalagirl> hi
<inertial> anyone know how to pause a VM using Virtual Machine Manager with qemu?
<goddard> does Eclipse have a Unity menu i can install?
<Duker> So whats the easiest way to remedy gnome issues?
<goddard> Duker: dont use it :D
<iggy19> looking like I'm going to reboot, as I have been doing in this situation for weeks, so that I can continue to deal with the OTHER issues I wanted to work on tonight, that are actually more problematic for me.
<venkatmangudi_> The STAT column says "D", which means "Uninterruptible sleep". A process in this state cannot be killed at all. Is your home directory NFS mounted or is Firefox accessing an NFS directory in some other way?
<metaspike> Duker, what goddard said
<skegeek> I'd really like to figure out this freezing...it's pretty anti-productive.
<pp7> Duker: too generic a question
<tanath> anyone know a way to convert magnet links & info hashes to .torrent files?
<iggy19> home is not NFS
<metaspike> skegeek, fresh install?
<venkatmangudi_> ps axopid,comm,wchan" might show you which kernel routine Firefox is stuck inside
<iggy19> home is crypted and residing on a LUKS-->dm-crypt partition
<venkatmangudi_> all from that link i posted earlier
<venkatmangudi_> well, then home might have become inaccessible to firefox?
<tanath> i thought there was a site that did that, but having trouble finding it. only finding stuff that does the reverse.
<motahareh_> exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<motahareh_> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<skegeek> This has been a fresh install
<venkatmangudi_> Duker, I stopped using gnome and started using xfce
<metaspike> 11.04?
<iggy19> home still accessible to me
<skegeek> If it helps, I have Intel Mobile 965 Express Chipset for video
<paijo> iggy19: exactly, what is your problem ?
<Duker> How can I start using xfce? Different distro?
<Duker> Easiest way rather
<i_is_broke> Duker, try installing it.
<sammy> Duker: im late to the party; whats your gnome issue?
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, from what i see in that link, the OP had a problem with a plugin
<skegeek> Duker:  for Xfce you want xubuntu desktop, it's in the repositories.
<Duker> Just installed 11.10 on an SSD, booting to blank screen after post
<venkatmangudi_> and the last command I pasted allos you to find out which routine
<jiltdil> Duker, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<iggy19> venkatmangudi_: ps axopid,comm,wchan shows: 14146 firefox-bin sync_page
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, so sync_page is the routine that is keeping FF in D state
<jiltdil> Duker, and after installing it select it from login session to use
<paijo> Duker: you can install xubuntu
<sammy> tanath: maybe your torrent program can save a .torrent file after youve connected to the torrent. I think technically your torrent program downloads the .torrent from other peers using the magnet link and DHT, so your client should have a local copy of the .torrent file somewhere. but I poked around and couldn't find anything. you'd have more luck asking in a torrent-specific forum
<venkatmangudi_> means it's trying to write to your disk or something
<iggy19> sadly, means nothing to me.  ;-(
<metaspike> skegeek, i think it is an atrocity that a linux ditrobution could randomly freeze. if it's worth anything. i suggest you ctrl + alt+ f4 then - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && reboot - (drop to terminal, update system) . in all likelyhood, you would have better luck with 10.04. what are you running?! mint? 11.04??
<venkatmangudi_> in the .firefox or .mozilla folder
<tanath> sammy, the torrent client won't be running where i get the links
<iggy19> died with a failed disk write, eh?
<skegeek> I installed 11.10 via Wubi, I didn't realize it would be setup with an unstable system
<iggy19> that's actually likely.  The issue I'm trying to solve before this is a full /home
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, probably
<Duker> What do I press to get the login selection to come up? Or grub selection or anything at all? Will get xubuntu iso now
<tanath> sammy, i want to be able to remotely send torrent files to the watched folder from magnet links & infohashes
<venkatmangudi_> if you're using grub2 (most likely) press shift during bootup to see the grub menu
<goddard> Duker: whats wrong with Unity?
<tanath> sammy, including from phone. which means i wouldn't have a .torrent file that way
<sammy> tanath: youd have to have a torrent client somewhere along the line connect to the DHT and download the .torrent file from the cloud first
<venkatmangudi_> iggy19, therein lies your problem
<Yuyo> anyone know which files i can edit to change firewall configurations, for ufw?
<iggy19> I'm going to reboot so I can have a browser, then be back to discuss how to resize home.
<venkatmangudi_> :) a reboot will help
<metaspike> skegeek, no where where not, and people arent being informed properly before they install of how many bugs there are, and there's no bug report tool in the system that i can see (like in debian). so i guess, if you want to use ubuntu, you will have better luck with 10.04
<sammy> tanath: what client is watching hte folder? maybe you can use a command line somehow to feed it the magnet link
<skegeek> Ok.
<metaspike> noone where aware*
<tanath> sammy, deluge
<urlin2u> metaspike, general fud goes no where.
<Duker> Goddard, just installed 11.10 on a new machine, getting just a blank screen after POST
<iggy19> ALL: Thank you so very much for your assistance!  I'll be back after reboot.
<goddard> Duker: oh bummer
<tanath> sammy, not setting up the means to run commands remotely. just upload files
<Duker> Holding shift didnt get me anywhere
<Duker> =/
<goddard> Duker: any idea why?
<skegeek> I'll uninstall 11.10 and get 10.04 instead. However, does 10.04 have the vertical left panel?
<goddard> 11.10 is fine
<goddard> it just takes some tweaking for some people
<skegeek> It keeps randomly freezing on me and I cannot figure out why.
<venkatmangudi_> Duker, 11.10 is ok if a fresh install. burnt my fingers on an upgrade.
<metaspike> urlin2u, ? general fud? im saying there's no tool for reading bugs and no disclosure of bugs before installation... am I wrong?
<Duker> Goddard, No idea why - can't even boot into my previoud 11.04 partition
<Duker> Upgraded my mobo/cpu/ram, would that change things?
<sammy> tanath: gotcha. just trying to find a way since there's no file to upload if all you have is a magnet link :P
<goddard> Duker: ya i would say so
<tanath> sammy, yeah... could have sworn i saw a service that did it once...
<urlin2u> metaspike, your comments are bised in every sense.
<skegeek> Being that Ubuntu is marketed as an easy-to-use system, I don't think tweaking should be required to avoid freezing.
<goddard> Duker: does a live cd work?
<venkatmangudi_> Duker, you don't need a bigger system for 11.10
<sammy> tanath: if you use deluge's web interface you could add the magnet uri remotely from there
<tanath> sammy, hmm
<Duker> I know, I happened to be upgrading my system, and am doing the 11.04 ->11.10 upgrade now
<tanath> sammy, completely forgot it had that. ty
<sammy> tanath: the webui is nice. cheers
<Duker> live CD works
<tanath> sammy, simplifies some other things too
<goddard> Duker: then something is messed up with install configuration im guessing
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream. Why can I not hear it at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<goddard> Duker: upgrades are always dangerous :D
<Duker> Goddard I know =/
<goddard> Duker: i always have a seperate home partition
<goddard> Duker: and it isn't to hard to setup in Ubuntu
<Duker> Goddard, I have a working 11.04 one, but I cant get into it for some reason
<goddard> Duker: you sure you didn't delete it?
<wirefrozen1> Got a stupid ?... Is it typical that a persistent distro would crash if u use a 2nd usb for storage
<goddard> Duker: so is it a grub issue?
<goddard> wait
<wirefrozen1> ubuntu 10,4
<Duker> goddard Yup, quite sure I didnt delete it - I have 3 hdds and 2 sdds attached, didnt even touch the old stuff with the installer
<metaspike> what im saying is base-system bugs should be discloused -before- installation, there should be a way to read about regression bugs and that there should be a tool to read about bugs on the existing system like apt-listbugs. it's not fud, it's sensibility.
<urlin2u> wirefrozen1, a usb loaded with a persistent casper-tw?
<urlin2u> casoer-rw
<wirefrozen1> yes.
<wirefrozen1> casper
<urlin2u> wirefrozen1, that casper fills up and is difficult to clean if you update to much it can crash it is just running off the iso.
<wirefrozen1> how do i talk at you urlin
 * wirefrozen1 asks
<urlin2u> wirefrozen1, type part if my nbic then hit the tab.
<urlin2u> nic
<wirefrozen1> urlin2u, nice
<wirefrozen1> sorry its been a while
<wirefrozen1> i have a 3.1gb partition
<wirefrozen1> its the persistent partition of a cruzer usb disk
<wirefrozen1> it is INACCESSIBLE.
<urlin2u> wirefrozen1, exactly, if you have a larger usb you can make a casper partition and have it be larger.
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: Good for it?
<wirefrozen1> good for a bigger usb?
<wirefrozen1> urlin2u, the one i have is 16
<wirefrozen1> Unetbootin would not create a larger partition that would boot persistent
<urlin2u> wirefrozen1, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<mah454> in gnome-3.2 : nautilus crashed  ! in terminal receive this message :  http://pastebin.com/pJabh2rG
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<wirefrozen1> urlin2u, love it
<wirefrozen1> thx brb
<NICK39387> is there a way to choose what is to be installed on a server base install ?
<wirefrozen1> urlin2u, exactly where the hell do you keep ur urls? that was fast
<wirefrozen1> lol
<lorddelta> mah454: Restart nautilus?
<lorddelta> mah454: if you think its a persistent issue, you can report it as a bug.
<metaspike> mah454, segmentation fault? that's nasty!
<sammy> metaspike: im pretty sure there's a huge changelog put out every ubuntu version with a list of regressoins and major bugs that haven't been fixed, you can always search for bugs pertaining to a particular package on the web. i think the vast number of oustanding bugs on any system is so large that revewing every bug for every installed package upon installation/update would be kind of impractical
<urlin2u> wirefrozen1, I just typed it I new where it was I had used this method a couple of years ago,.
<mah454> lorddelta, yes i restart nautilus
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: He might not be using firefox B) he might be really fast with a mouse/trackball C) He has it in emacs?
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: What'd be really neat is if he'd assigned them to keyboard shortcuts...tricky..but possible.
<lorddelta> mah454: And does it always crash immediately? Or randomly after an interval of variable time?
<lorddelta> sammy: Sad but true. One would think they'd vet packages by numbers of bugs...
<sue_> hi. I upgraded to 10.04 LTS, from 9.10. I can't get the gnome-screensaver to activate anymore.. I even set it to 1 minute and waited and it doesn't work. I checked and the gnome-screensaver process is running. any ideas?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream. Why can I not hear it at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<metaspike> sammy, thanks, there are reports but they are obsucred from the mainstream of ubuntu access. someone searches for ubuntu, they are in the ubuntu download page in three clicks and the standard setting is 11.04, if there is any detail about the umpteen system critical bugs with this release they are in fineprint. also, in practice, yes, it sounds complicated, but with so much information on bugs being reported- the actual implimentation wo
<metaspike> sue_ does xscreensaver-demo   in console do anything?
<lorddelta> bullgard4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <-- Invaluable help
<lorddelta> Also running alsamixer is a good way to check for problems.
<sue_> metaspike, 1 minute, it wasn't installed
<metaspike> sue- the xscreensaver packages handle the screensaver.
<sue_> I have the gnome-screensaver package
<sue_> I tried xscreensaver but it didn't have the cosmos screensaver I liked
<sammy> metaspike: bugs posted on launchpad are obscured from the mainstream of ubuntu access? oh I see what you're saying. anyone who is going to try out a new operating system and not dig deep enough to learn that ubuntu's releases are created from debian packages that aren't marked stable... dont knock ubuntu  is all i'm saying, knock the user who wants their computer to just work like some sort of one-click toaster. windows doesn't work that way, nothing wor
<metaspike> sue_, sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extra
<lorddelta> I run bleeding edge myself....probably lots of unnecessary bugs and headaches I suppose, but the problems have a habit of disappearing.
<sammy> so, who in the ubuntu support channel on freenode in the wee hours of most of the english speaking world is using ldap to server user data with nss and can identify my issue ;)
<lorddelta> (though I stay away from alphas. I'm traumatized by the possibility they might change Unity again...and that can lead to a day's worth of repair)
<lorddelta> sammy: I don't know which part of the world you live in, but I know if you wait for about 3 more hours people start waking up again
<metaspike> lorddelta, wouldn't it be nice to know what bugs exist in that update -before- it's installed? anything above 10.04 should have this feature.
<Qwkuynuf> join
<lorddelta> metaspike: Like in Mint? Yeah, bring it on.
<venkatmangudi_> sammy, this is when people start coming online to help ya.
<lorddelta> metaspike: Sounds like a great improvement. :)
<metaspike> bullgard4, I have had great success with streamripper... you can streamripper *source* but not sure about simultanous playback for multiple items.
<lorddelta> There seems to be something of a rivalry between Mint and Ubuntu...I don't care. They're doing Ubuntu right, IMHO, I just prefer to be closer to the source, persay.
<lorddelta> We'll eventually be able to benefit from their hard work.
<bullgard4> lorddelta: "Invaluable" is the proper word here: You never know if it is of value to you. The webpage you recommended is for GNOME 2 and not for GNOME 3.
<metaspike> it's not rivalry it's a relationship of sorts as it goes with most derivatives.
<bullgard4> lorddelta: The steps 1 through 5 are all positively fulfilled.
<lorddelta> bullgard4: mmm...no...most of that should work at the driver level...if that's your problem that is.
<metaspike> some rivalry from the fanboys of course, always :D
<bullgard4> lorddelta: I do not have a driver problem. As I said, it worked last night.
<lorddelta> bullgard4: Yeah, I know, there's been a bug that I haven't been able to/tried much to pin down where the configuration seems to corrupt...
<lorddelta> bullgard4: Easiest way I find to deal with it is use a utility like alsamixer.
<wirefrozen1> lorddelta, pm?
<lorddelta> If you have steps one through 5 working, then the problem is obviously not your audio drivers. Could you be more specific about what is "not working"?
<sue_> metaspike, I ran xscreensaver and that crashed my computer
<sue_> metaspike, it went to  console screen for a moment and then it started blinking corrupted textual/colors over and over.. fortunately ctrl-alt-del rebooted
<sue_> so maybe I need to stick with gnome-screensaver after all?
<lorddelta> Generally if the sound's not working, it means you have A) the wrong sound card selected B) the volume turned down somewhere
<lorddelta> Alsamixer will let you know (run from the terminal) if all your sound is set up
<metaspike> sue_, if it makes you feel better.
<lorddelta> Then there's pulseaudio preferences, and control panel...
<sue_> metaspike, I'm asking, I don't know..
<sue_> metaspike, why would xscreensaver crash my computer.. seems weird
<metaspike> you can remove xscreensaver with   apt-get purge xscreensaver-*
<lorddelta> bullgard4: However you also failed to give me any particulars about the streamer you are using and what parameters/options you are using, so I could imagine that the sound itself is fine and that you accidentally clicked an option.
<meadhikari> is their anything to permanently disable this "unlock keyring" thing in ubuntu
<metaspike> maybe you dont have the correct video drivers, or that gnome-screensaver is running, and competes with xscreensaver making your video buffer no-mans land
<sue_> I make sure to kill gnome-screensaver and verified it was gone
<sue_> *made
<lorddelta> bullgard4: For instance with vlc there is an option you must select to make loopback streamed audio when saving to disk.
<sue_> how can I check for correct video drivers
<bullgard4> metaspike: streamripper is a command-line tool. It is installed on my computer. Please tell me what it means to "source" streamripper.
<metaspike> bullgard4, what are you ripping...
<metaspike> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<metaspike> !proporietory video
<bullgard4> lorddelta: I am using VLC media player as streamer.
<sue_> !proprietary video
<lorddelta> bullgard4: Version?
<sue_> guess not
<metaspike> sue_, nvidia, ati?
<sue_> intel
<bullgard4> lorddelta: For Ubuntu 11.10 the current VLC media player version is 1.1.12.
<sue_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<sammy> metaspike: have you seen apt-listchanges? i think thats whats called. you can review the debian news and/or changelog for any package being updated by apt. you can get it emailed to you or review it ina number of different ways (X gui, console when using apt-get or aptitude)
<sammy> I think what you might be looking for is to run a more stable version. if the update doesnt involve a new feature you want, or abugfix for something youre having trouble with (and its not a security update) dont update.
<sue_> I am not very good with xorg.. they took away a lot of the config files I was used to in x11 and I am not sure where the replacements are
<sammy> the idea of just updating htings because there are new versions available is bad policy for someone who doesnt want to constantly deal with new regressions and new bugs
<metaspike> sammy, yes it's a good start, i think the sooner apt-listbugs becomes standard for non-LTS distrobutions and a little verbosity hits the download page, the better.
<sue_> metaspike, looks like it is using the intel(0) driver
<bullgard4> metaspike I am ripping the stream http://dradio.ic.llnwd.net/stream/dradio_dkultur_m_a.ogg
<sue_> metaspike, intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: ... 845G ... so that is the right one
<metaspike> yeah, i dunno, it's probably buggy... try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-screensaver  or go LTS
<sue_> metaspike, was a good idea to check though!
<metaspike> or not whatever, good luck sue_ ^_^
<sue_> go lts?
<sue_> I'm on 10.04 LTS
<metaspike> bullgard4, then just - streamripper http://dradio.ic.llnwd.net/stream/dradio_dkultur_m_a.ogg -  from terminal, but thats an ogg, you could just wget it
<sue_> or what did you mean?
<lorddelta> bullgard4: I'm presuming you've tried the obvious then, namely that it doesn't work with other radio stations, that vlc can in fact play audio
<metaspike> copy and paste - sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-screensaver  - into a terminal and push enter (reconfigure gnome-screensaver with dpkg)
<sue_> reinstalling it and removing xscreensaver
<sue_> metaspike, I'm still not sure what that had to do with lts.. I guess it was an abbreviation?
<metaspike> sue_, even better, but gnome might pack a hissy. should be interesting.
<lorddelta> bullgard4: I would say that if you can get vlc to play audio, the problem is not ubuntu's or your sound drivers; I would take it up with vlc (try #vlc)
<Duker> What file system should I use for a secondary ssd intended for a web server
<metaspike> sue_, lol no, i gave you a console command
<metaspike> but no point now without gnome-screensaver
<sue_> metaspike> yeah, i dunno, it's probably buggy... try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-screensaver  >>>>>>  or go LTS   <<<
<sue_> that is what I didn't understand :)
<master_> ila firfox 3.5 for my ubuntu
<master_> i want firfox 3.5 for my ubuntu
<bullgard4> lorddelta: I agree: My problem is not with Ubuntu nor with my sound driver. A very good advice: I will try #vlc. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<metaspike> Yes sue, it stands for Long Term Support, I assumed you where running 11.04 because you where getting nonsense bugs. suggesting 10.04 because it's stablish
<sue_> metaspike, maybe you didn't realize you typed it, never mind :)
<master_> no need to use beta version
<metaspike> maybe
<sue_> metaspike, yeah I was running 9.04 and upgraded to 10.04 and that's when I started having trouble
<master_> i want firfox 3.5 for my ubuntu
<master_> any body have link
<Duker> noob question, is ntfs on an ssd a silly thing to do
<bullgard4> metaspike: I will give it a try but later. My problem is that VLC yesterday produced a sound at the same time when ripping but no longer today. So I should not give up VLC so easily in favor of another program.
<Bowbles> Hey all, I am trying to get wifi working via command line. I am looking at this page for info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo I am on 10.04.3 LTS. I have configured my /etc/network/interfaces file to match my needs. When I bring it up I keep getting a DHCPDISCOVER message, does this mean it is able to connect to the network but can't obtain an IP? Or that it can't connect to the network in the first place?
<Duker> How can I access an encrypted home folder of a different ubuntu install from the live cd?
<metaspike> Bowbles, here's my method: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B && dhcpcd wlan0 && dhclient   -- edit wpa_supplicant.conf to suit first.
<metaspike> or use wicd :p
<metaspike> Duker, dunno, seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Duker> Thank you!
<Bowbles> metaspike: is wikd and wpa_supplicant available on a default install of 10.4.3 server?
<Bowbles> :s/is/are
<lorddelta> bullgard4: I don't know how up-to-date this documentation is, but if it helps any: http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo_New#Transcoding_using_the_GUI
<lorddelta> bullgard4: Hopefully more concise than me rambling on to you. :)
<darkowlzz> When I do 'su' and enter my root password, it says 'su: Authentication failure', even though I enter the correct password
<Bowbles> also metaspike, I use WEP not WPA, would wpa_supplicant even work for me?
<metaspike> Bowbles, wpa_supplicant is the standard wifi decypted / thinamaginer since linux wifi standards existed.   man wpa_supplicant  should reveal something
<Bowbles> ok will read more about it I guess, thanks
<metaspike> Bowbles, yes. there's a doc directory for it with wep examples and such.
<darkowlzz> When I do 'su' and enter my root password, it says 'su: Authentication failure', even though I enter the correct password. Is root login not allowed in Ubuntu?
<sue_> well I found a workaround.. if I leave gnome-screensaver properties open all the time, the screensaver activates
<metaspike> its disabled by default. use  "sudo passwd" to set a root password (just dont run non sys crit stuff as root or mess up yo /)
<sue_> kinda lame but it works for now
<urlin2u> darkowlzz, sudo -i
<metaspike> yeah sudo -i   that's right
<darkowlzz> okay, but in other distributions, it's just 'su' why is it different here?
<wirefrozen1> better PDF reader than evince?
<zulgaban> hi
<almoxarife> !info acroread | wirefrozen1
<ubottu> wirefrozen1: Package acroread does not exist in oneiric
<darkowlzz> so why Ubuntu has 'sudo -i' instead of just 'su' for root login?
<nanovany> How could I see my network device?
<wirefrozen1> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<darkowlzz> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wirefrozen1> almostroot, what repos do i have to enable?
<dannel> ubottu is a douche :b
<ubottu> dannel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smw> !language > dannel
<ubottu> dannel, please see my private message
<almoxarife> wirefrozen1: my bad, I thought acroread was avail by default, its not, you would need the medibuntu ppa
<wirefrozen1> almostroot, medibuntu ppa please do tell me what that is
<smw> !medibuntu > wirefrozen1
<ubottu> wirefrozen1, please see my private message
<urlin2u> almoxarife, wirefrozen1 it's in canonical  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/how-to-install-adobe-reader-acroread-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<almoxarife> darkowlzz: the why is a distro difference
<almoxarife> urlin2u: yes, it is
<almoxarife> urlin2u: for natty
<darkowlzz> almoxarife, but all others use 'su', even Linux Mint
<urlin2u> almoxarife, has it moved back to mediabuntu?
<Bowbles> damn metaspike left?
<almoxarife> darkowlzz: imagine that, did you have another question>
<Bowbles> yeah he did
<lorddelta> almoxarife: =/
<Bowbles> darkowlzz: because ubuntu will also use su, just not the way you expect it to
<sammy> hey last try I swear, sorry for those who have seen me ask a few times:
<Bowbles> you can sudo su and run the command with root privs
<sammy> here's a good one: `getent passwd` only shows my /etc/passwd users. `getent passwd ldapusername` will show a user in my ldap databse through nss. but the users in ldap aren't showing when I just do 'getent passwd'
<nanovany_> I can´t see my network device :s
<almoxarife> nanovany_: what device?
<nanovany_> sorry, my network controller
<nanovany_> when I write LSPCI , it shows :  Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0032 (rev 01)
<almoxarife> nanovany_: are you using it right now?
<lauratika> hi everyone does any one knows how to set up tor in opera in ubuntu?
<wirefrozen1> negative
<wirefrozen1> i was under the impression opera sucked?
<lauratika> wrong impression
<lauratika> being using opera for years now and then
<almoxarife> opera works quite well in ubuntu
<wirefrozen1> nice
<wirefrozen1> ever tried in BT
<lauratika> BT?
<almoxarife> wirefrozen1: !ot
<pp7> fail
<pp7> :P
<wirefrozen1> almostroot, ??
<almoxarife> :)
<wirefrozen1> !ot is undefined
<almoxarife> fail?
<darkowlzz> I have a mobile broadband usb modem, I am unable to make it work, I found a solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670724, but now it says, 'No devices in target mode or class found', can anyone help?
<pp7> yes FAIL
<pp7> no response
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wirefrozen1> oh very sorry
<almoxarife> lauratika: ask the questions in two parts, help will be easier
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: I think it was directed at pp7...though I'm not sure....
<wirefrozen1> oh ok
<darkowlzz>  I have a mobile broadband usb modem, I am unable to make it work, I found a solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670724, but now it says, 'No devices in target mode or class found', can anyone help?
<Bowbles> darkowlzz: dont spam the same question please
<wirefrozen1> lorddelta, when u first started using Linux did u want to scream half the time?
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: No. Because I used Ubuntu.
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: I might suggest breaks + coffee or sugar though if you've been at this forever.
<dnangel> hi, does anyone know if/when thunderbolt will be supported for macbook pro in ubuntu?
<wirefrozen1> lorddelta,  but you still use alot of CLI  ritght?
<lorddelta> wirefrozen1: pm
<darkowlzz> Bowbles, but I thought it's better to repeat the question in a while as many new users join in between who may help me
<lauratika> two parts?
<lauratika> is onw question how to set up tor in opera?
<lauratika> no 2 parts
<almoxarife> lauratika: yes, for instance, do you need help with tor in ubuntu?
<Bowbles> darkowlzz: patience is a virtue
<Bowbles> darkowlzz: see this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lauratika> i need to set up tor in opera of course im using ubuntu
<Duker> I just installed a new mobo with dif integrated graphics, i think thats why I'm blank screening after post (uneducated guess), how can I remove proprietary drivers using the command line in recovery mode?
<dnangel> so can anyone direct me to a resource for my query? the ubuntu wiki lists its status as non-functional and notes 'docs needed'. has anyone had success using thunderbolt on ubuntu? i need to ensure this works as i use two monitors..
<almoxarife> lauratika: have you installed 'tor'?
<lauratika> yes
<almoxarife> lauratika: so you have a client set up, great, I believe you also need something between tor and opera, I forget the name of the app, but it may be installed, do you remember what installed with tor?
<plouffe> lauratika, https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en#TBBOtherBrowser
<llutz_> tsocks/sockify almoxarife
<llutz_> socksify*
<dnangel> torify too
<dnangel> ugh can anyone answer my question, i have an itchy install finger :)
<almoxarife> lauratika: seems the in-between is no longer needed, I think, wouldn't it be easier to install the 'tor-browser-bundle' , I did, runs great, no opera though
<lauratika> polipo is the proxy
<lauratika> im using vidalia which works tor + polipo
<lauratika> tor bundle comes with firefox and i dont use firefox sorry
<almoxarife> lauratika: does opera allow for proxy connections? especially a socks?
<lauratika> yes
<almoxarife> lauratika: is tor up and running?
<lauratika> yes is running via vidalia
<llutz_> wow, opera got socks-support after all those years without....!?
<almoxarife> lauratika: using the opera proxy connections, you want to connect to ip 127.0.0.1 and port 9050 using socks
<lauratika> yes done
<darkowlzz> Bowbles, but I thought it's better to repeat the question in a while as many new users join in between who may help me
<almoxarife> lauratika: great, so go to ipchicken.com and look at the ip, should not be yours
<lauratika> well it is
<lauratika> thats the thing is not working
<almoxarife> lauratika: what is not working?
<Bowbles> dnangel: well, read what the page says. Cause it pretty clearly says not to do that.
<lauratika> ip address is not changing
<almoxarife> lauratika: close down opera and restart it
<dnangel> all it says, Bowbles is: Thunderbolt: needs docs
<lauratika> ok hold on
<lauratika> be right back
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I've got a new debian vps, and its been a while since I set one up.  Can someone advise me what to do to enable a user to remotely login via ssh, after I've created it on the server while logging in via ssh as root?
<dnangel> there are links also (the only other thing that seems valid) to the linux plumbers conference 2011, which probably indicates it is still only being considered for kernel inclusion
<llutz_> bitcycle: user should be able to login without changes
<bitcycle> llutz_: Hmm... it can't.  :(  I can sudo su as the user on the box, though.
<llutz_> bitcycle: check AllowUsers/DenyUsers in sshd_config
<llutz_> bitcycle: and btw, there is #debian
<llutz_> bitcycle: sudo has nothing to do with ssh and sudo su is deprecated, use "sudo -i"
<kirill> hello
<dnangel> or just don't use sudo lol
<dnangel> thanks guys. o/
<kirill> русские есть?
<llutz_> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<almoxarife> does terminal have a nice gui front end?
<r_tarandus> almoxarife: I wasn't aware that any Terminal had a GUI?....
<llutz_> which wouldn't make any sense at all, if it had
<almoxarife> r_tarandus: I am not sure I am going to like this ubuntu experience then
<SunTsu> almoxarife: what exactly do you mean? terminal windows for X?
<SunTsu> almoxarife: if so: lots of: xterm, Terminal, (u)rxvt, Konsole, and many more
<Humbedooh> it sure beats the command prompt in windows :>
<llutz_> there's bash/gnu-utils for windows too
<almoxarife> SunTsu: no I mean something to take the pain out of typing cryptic text in cli, and there is something for the likes of me who don't like terminal, cli-companion, add it once to the list and its done, the question was meant in jest, humor
<SunTsu> almoxarife: yeah, it's called gui
<r_tarandus> almoxarife, SunTsu: I stand corrected. I guess there is a GUI! Get 'emmmmmmmm.
<SunTsu> although, for me a terminal is something that takes the pain out of using a gui
<almoxarife> SunTsu: no, its half a gui and half terminal
<vsync_> < almoxarife> does terminal have a nice gui front end?
<vsync_> :DDDDDDDD
<Humbedooh> now now, don't tease
<almoxarife> vsync_: I am assuming you didn't find the humor in the question
<vsync_> it was good!
<SunTsu> IMHO advanced completion like zsh has and bash can have takes lots of pain out of using the shell
<vsync_> i don't have any pain using plain vanilla bash
<llutz_> people just have to get this "cli == msdos-like == oldfashioned difficult, but GUI==mouseclickers heaven" out of their mind
<SunTsu> vsync_: me neither, but having completion for eg. options is nice to remind me on things I seldom use, without having to refer to the man page overly
<SiegeX> what runlevel is the multiuser non-gui one?
<llutz_> !runlevel < SiegeX
<ubottu> llutz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz_> !runlevel > SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX, please see my private message
<almoxarife> vsync_: the avg ubuntu user does, I do, I almost can get around in it, but most people who come in here with a 'my xxxx is broke, please help' find themselves usually being told to terminal themselves out of it, which either means ubuntu is not a useful tool of the people or those people that are helping don't care/know/want to go thru the pain of giving the person the gui fix to the problem.
<SiegeX> thanks
<vsync_> almoxarife that didn't make any god damn sense
<llutz_> almoxarife: most of the problems are easier solved in terminal than in GUI and you cannot hide the termimal from people administrating a linux-system, so they have to learn it sooner or later
<almoxarife> on the other hand, if I install virtualbox and it does require me to add myself to the 'virtualbox' group, how would I do it in a virgin ubuntu 11.10 install? without terminal
<vsync_> a problem such as "to terminal or not to terminal" could only arise in the user group of a distro such as ubuntu
<almoxarife> vsync_: xkuze plz , mine engrish not so gut
<SunTsu> almoxarife: you'd call the user management and edit the user to be in that group?
<almoxarife> vsync_: it's a new age, what is one to do?
<vsync_> it's a dumber age then. in any case there's a gui tool to manage groups and users, too
<lorddelta> vsync_: Its ok...I brought up the terminal before, almoxarife insulted me too.
<almoxarife> SunTsu: or you add the app that does just that from kde4?
<lorddelta> almoxarife: Since you won't have a tussle privately...
<Scott_S> almoxarife: Or, you know, use the User Management tool that's built directly into (basically) every Ubuntu installation...
<almoxarife> vsync_: find me the app in a virgin ubuntu install of 11.10 that will allow you to add yourself to a group. please
<almoxarife> Scott_S vsync_: find me the app in a virgin ubuntu install of 11.10 that will allow you to add yourself to a group. please
<Scott_S> almoxarife: Type 'User Accounts' into the Application Search Bar. The one that pops up on the top left or when you press the Windows key.
<almoxarife> Scott_S: window key?
<almoxarife> Scott_S: window key does nothing here, should it?
<lorddelta> I believe its called the OS_Key X_X
<almoxarife> lorddelta: has the win logo?
<lorddelta> almoxarife: has the Mac logo?
<lorddelta> :P
<lorddelta> (not that I care)
<mascaret> hi
<lorddelta> Anyways I need need to depart
<lorddelta> good luck jousting or w/e bbl
<mascaret> in unity, is it possible to keep the title bars for maximized windows ?
<almoxarife> lorddelta: us poorer keyboards have a win logo, and mine has never done a thing, I figured its my laptop
<urlin2u>  mascaret the buttons?
<mascaret> not only the buttons, I dont want the titlebar to merge with the top panel
<mascaret> when I maximize
<urlin2u> mascaret, I don't think there is a workaround for that.
<mascaret> o_O
<mascaret> they did this "complex" feature "merge the titlebar" without giving the possibility to disable it ?
<Bowbles> argh, any advice on resolving a temporary failure resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com? I changed nameservers in resolv.conf to be 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 everything else seems to resolve fine via command line
<almoxarife> mascaret: sad, but yes
<almoxarife> Bowbles: its not a dns issue then, they are down? greasing the gears maybe?
<Bowbles> almoxarife: can you check on your end to confirm for me?
<llutz_> Bowbles: NXDOMAIN
<Bowbles> I feel like this is 99% chance pebkac
<almoxarife> Bowbles: nope, its you, I went to the domain you gave us
<Bowbles> almoxarife: can you nslookup it?
<llutz_> Bowbles: resolves fine now here using 8.8.8.8
<ando[x]> hello al
<ando[x]> all
<Bowbles> llutz_: thanks for the info, I have no idea what I may be doing wrong at this point. But I am getting connection timeouts for nslookups now, but when I nslookup ubuntu.com it comes back correct and without any delays.
<ando[x]> can anyone help me with an update issue I'm having? Whether I update via GUI or sudo apt-get update i run into an issue with archive.canonical.com/dist/lucid/release
<rhin0> xubunu 11.10 system has hung at "checking battery state"
<rhin0> this morning
<ando[x]> unable to find expected entry 'partnet/srouce/sources'
<ando[x]> i've searched forums and came up with nothing.
<rhin0> i'm going back to 10.04
<llutz_> Bowbles: http://pastebin.com/RiMpbmQW
<rhin0> how would I get the crap off my system -- can get a login prompt with ctrl-alt-f1
<rhin0> if I load 10.04 can I mount 11.10 volume off it
<llutz_> ando[x]: sounds like typo "partner/source" not "partnet/srouce/..:"
<ando[x]> it says partnet source
<ando[x]> even google thought i typo'd it.. so i double checked.
<llutz_> ando[x]: sounds like typo, it should be "partner/source" not "partnet/srouce/..:"
<ando[x]> how can i change that?
<llutz_> ando[x]: check your sources (grep -r partnet /etc/apt/*)
<rhin0> tbh I am beginning to find 11.10 (xubuntu) glitchy
<urlin2u> rhin0, all ubuntu installs can read another one, and ntfs all ext types unless encrypted.
<ando[x]> llutz: i've just checked them.
<rhin0> ok im in got ssh and can mount it probablly--- moving back to 10.04 --- system hangs on "check battery state" -- won't deal with THAT anymore --- new install of system -- nothing wrong with it
<mascaret> hi again
<mascaret> in ubuntu 11.10, in the login screen, I have only "ubuntu" and "ubuntu 2D", there is no "ubuntu classic" anymore
<mascaret> any way to enable it ?
<iceroot> !nounity | mascaret
<ubottu> mascaret: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> mascaret: but gnome2 (ubuntu classic) does not exist anymore in 11.10
<selig5> I'm on Oneiric 64 bit. I don't get sound in Firefox or Chrome but I do get sound from Movie Player and VLC. I have reinstalled Flash, I get the video part but no sound. Is there an easy fix for this?
<wolfric> alt f2 doesn't seem to work for me any more (open file run program). i'm on 11.10 running the gnome option (can't quite remember what you call it)
<rhin0> coolness though -- never been able to recover from just prompt amazing really
<rhin0> would be STUFFED with windows
<rhin0> :)
<rhin0> ty for help
<shaibn> Hello :) I'm trying to use xfsdump and xfsrestore to overwrite a destination ... but when I use xfsrestore, it won't replace the destination but actually just append the files from the dump to the destination. How can I avoid having to manually delete the destination prior to using xfsrestore?
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm setting up fibrechannel on ubuntu11.04. I'm getting lots of messages like this "lpfc 0000:02:00.2: 0:(0):0713 SCSI layer issued Device Reset (1, 101) return x2002" it does not seem good :S Does anybody know what this means? I've been searching for a detailed guide about fibrechannel and linux but have not been succesful so far...
<fernandes> it'sd very?
<fernandes> olá, como vai?
<Atlantic777> !translation
<fernandes> jQuery: wo is you?
<fernandes> good
<ando[x]> Thank you llutz! i figured it out.
<ando[x]> l
<gao> I need a really good (good uptime & speed) dedicated server with lots of hdd space (1TB+). Does anyone know any cheap ones? thx!
<llutz_> !ot | gao not here
<ubottu> gao not here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> TvL2386: http://www.littleowlconsultancy.com/blog/implementing-multipathing-with-fibre-channel-on-linux/ <-- no idea if it helps
<Maximus> hello world!
<Riza> test
<Raliegh> I'm getting some weird issues with Icecast and having it call a script. Whenever a mount opens it's supposed to run a script, but I keep getting "permission denied" even though I've got the permissions set to "777", and tried it with both root ownership and user ownership.
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/gtsxCqgM
<Raliegh> There's the output
<Guest19826> NICK <Maximus>
<Atlantic777> !test | Riza
<ubottu> Riza: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<TvL2386> almoxarife, thank you!
<kallepersson> Hello! Where does the php error log reside in Ubuntu?
<inc0> hi, I have problems after I installed ATI drivers from website
<inc0> I have graphical glitches in java, desktop is somethimes blinking
<inc0> and minecraft, java app with 3d, hangs whole X window
<inc0> and only restart helps
<inc0> I'm running oneiric x64
<almoxarife> inc0: hi, I have problems after I installed ATI drivers from website <-- revert to the ubuntu drivers?
<inc0> almoxarife: well, I'd rather fix these things, after all having new 3d drivers is good
<phix> hey gang!
<phix> kallepersson: php error log would be in apache logs
<kallepersson> thanks
<phix> kallepersson: unles you configured it to log else where
<phix> what does your php.ini file say?
<library> i need an urgent help on ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS version installed on DELL Vostro 3550 but sound is not working here. Can someone help me to activate sound on this machine.
<almoxarife> library: in system > preferences > sound what is shown in the hardware and output tabs?
<aBound> Sounds like missing drivers. If the sound isn't working.
<library> in preferences > sound in Hardware it is showing internal audio Analog stereo output
<Raliegh> How would I add custom programs (bash scripts) on startup?
<library> which drivers has to be installed for Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS to get audio working
<Hexch> HI, how can I finde out why my ubuntu server have an avarage load of 20
<almoxarife> library: the volume slider?
<Hexch> top dont give me so much info
<aBound> Raliegh, I would say using the command: cronjob. But...I can't say for certain.
<library> sorry what is volume slider?
<library> where is it
<Raliegh> cronjob? Never heard of it, lol.
<aBound> Raliegh, Opps meant to say the command: cron
<llutz_> Hexch: have a look at "atsar"
<almoxarife> library: over the output tab?
<llutz_> Raliegh: scripts running once at boot-time? /etc/rc.local
<library> it is internal audio analog stereo
<harsh343> how to  download Gitti which is a GUI for managing GIT repositories in ubuntu ???? command ?
<Raliegh> llutz, yes. But I obviously need it to run after the OS has fully loaded. I need a certain file to be run at startup
<Raliegh> Would that be the best way to do it? If so, documentation?
<harsh343> how to  download Gitti which is a GUI for managing GIT repositories in ubuntu ???? command ?
<llutz_> Raliegh: add your script to /etc/rc.local then
<almoxarife> library: yes, I got that, in the screen where you saw that info there should be at least two volume sliders, look
<library> no only one i can see
<almoxarife> library: should be all the way to the right
<tanguy_> join #nodejitsu
<almoxarife> harsh343: gitti is for mac or ubuntu?
<harsh343> use git clone  ??
<library> when i click on sound preferences i can see sound effects, hardware, input, output, applications
<harsh343> almostroot, yes gitti for mac i need for ubuntu ?
<library> in sound effects nothing is there in hardware i can see internal audio and with profile
<almoxarife> library: start a youtube video, tell me what you see in the applications tab
<Raliegh> llutz, it works for one command but not the second. It's not running this:
<Raliegh> ssh ices@199.19.xxx.xx bash <<< 'echo $$ > ~/liquid.pid ; liquidsoap script.liq'
<almoxarife> library: nothing in hardware?
<library> with drop down options, in input tab nothing is there, in applications tab it is VLC player
<llutz_> Raliegh: use full pathes, scripts are running as root in limited environment. so "~" might be the problem
<almoxarife> library: youtube on vlc? how about youtube on firefox?
<library> hardware it is internal audio output analog output
<library> yes i am playing youtube on firefox
<Raliegh> llutz, That "~" is called upon on the second server, which is already up. Notice the SSH before it. It shouldn't matter should it?
<library> but in sound preferences in applications it is showing VLC media player
<library> i can play the video but no sound again
<almoxarife> library: I didn't expect vlc as the plugin for firefox, I figured it would be something else, like totem maybe
<llutz_> Raliegh: ah sry, missed that part. you're using key-auth for ices ssh? i guess it needs to set keyfile then "ssh -i ..."
<Raliegh> Yeah, I'm using key auth.
<library> no no firefox and vlc are differerent
<Raliegh> llutz, adding the full path made no difference. :/
<library> i told you in sound preferences in applications i could see vlc media player
<library> not in firefox
<llutz_> Raliegh: ssh -i path/to/keyfile ices@....
<almoxarife> library: close vlc if it is running
<library> done
<venkatmangudi> Raliegh, looks like you crossed the initial hurdle... good to know :)
<msterbrewer> im getting slow transfer speeds on my external hard drive its not a porblem with the external hard drive because when i attach it to a windows computer i get 30mbs or on this computer when it ran windows it also got those speeds right now its doing 6 mbs sometimes 8
<Raliegh> llutz, is the keyfile the pub one or the one without an extention?
<almoxarife> library: pick another youtube vid in firefox and play it, what shows up in applications tab of sound prefs?
<llutz_> Raliegh: the sec-file, without extension
<Raliegh> almoxarife, thanks thanks. Many days of splitting headaches, but I'm moving on
<almoxarife> Raliegh: wrong nick
<Raliegh> Oh. x(
<msterbrewer> any idea what the problem is?
<library> when i have quit vlc and tried playing a video in firefox it is saying in sound preferences no application is currently playing or recording audio
<almoxarife> library: do you see video on firefox?
<library> yes only audio is not there
<Raliegh> llutz, ssh -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa ices@199.19.105.71 bash <<< 'echo $$ > /home/ices/liquid.pid ; liquidsoap script.liq'
<Raliegh> Still didn't run.
<venkatmangudi> Raliegh, is liquidsoap an executable?
<venkatmangudi> which directory is liquidsoap in?
<wado> hi every body, any body there?
<venkatmangudi> specifying full directory might help maybe?
<venkatmangudi> wado, quite a few here... who u looking for? :)
<Raliegh> venkatmangudi of course it is. It runs fine, this script is perfect outside of trying to get it to run on startup.
<venkatmangudi> hmmm.... you want it to run automatically once on startup?
<Raliegh> Correct.
<Raliegh> I don't care if there's a small delay on it either.
<Raliegh> Just keeps me from having to hop on SSH and do it manually.
<Atlantic777> wado: may we help you?
<almoxarife> library: do you have hardware buttons to raise lower volume?
<library> on top right yes
<msterbrewer> im getting slow transfer speeds ot external hard drive 6-8 mbs instead of the 30 it usually gets
<venkatmangudi> Raliegh, did you try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<library> on top of the screen right
<msterbrewer> the only solution i saw online was to format the disk....
<msterbrewer> not doing that
<lordjj> Hello. I don't seem to have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/785517/ )
<Raliegh> venkatmangudi, I looked at that... But my script isn't exactly a service, heh.
<wado> I'm installing ALSA driver on my UBUNTU 10.10 it requires the name os my sound card, how to get the name of my sound card??  Atlantic777
<almoxarife> library: you mean, a icon?
<venkatmangudi> another link? http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<library> yes on my keyboard there is volume button
<library> next to f12 key
<almoxarife> library: hit the raise volume one a few times or hold it down
<joelucas> Get Paid for Clicking advertisments online - http://www.clixsense.com/?3725691 - the site is paying since 2007 Try for free!
<joelucas> Get Paid for Clicking advertisments online - http://www.clixsense.com/?3725691 - the site is paying since 2007 Try for free!
<joelucas> Get Paid for Clicking advertisments online - http://www.clixsense.com/?3725691 - the site is paying since 2007 Try for free!
<venkatmangudi> Raliegh, comment number 5 might be useful
<aBound> Has anybody in here actually used SELinux before?
<lordjj> I want to try these intel driver quirks but I don't seem to have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ (quirks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Intel_Driver_Quirks pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785517/ )
<wado> how to get the name of my sound card on ubuntu 10.10?
<venkatmangudi> lspci
<library> no change
<Atlantic777> wado: aplay -l
<Raliegh> venkatmangudi, it was further down the page. Simply loading into init.d and update rc.d
<Raliegh> All is well now! :D
<Raliegh> Whooo
<venkatmangudi> wado: lspci lists all the PCI devices
<Duker> How can I resize the image displayed on my display, ubuntu seems to have added an extra half inch to every side - compiz settings?
<wado> Atlantic777 aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<VCoolio> lordjj: xorg.conf should not be necessary anymore, but you can create it if you need
<troll-> i need help
<lordjj> VCoolio I have these problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Intel_No_Display_After_Lid_Close_Quirks:_i915.2BAC8-intel_lvds.c
<msterbrewer> im getting slow transfer speeds to external hard drive about a third of what it should be
<lordjj> VCoolio, I would need to get some template file then?
<wado> venkatmangudi: it gives me that > Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<almoxarife> library: ask for help again, say you have already done the obvious via gui, and can't get your audio to work, I am not a terminal-audio expert, but some exist here
<wado> venkatmangudi: and another one >Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<library> do i need to install any audio drivers for this dell vostro 3550
<VCoolio> lordjj: no, you can just put the section you need in a new file
<venkatmangudi> Raliegh: cool. Have fun
<venkatmangudi> wado: your display controller has an audio?
<library> i have installed ubuntu 10.4.3 on dell vostro 3550 laptop. my audio is not working can someone help me to get audio working
<venkatmangudi> and what did aplay -l display?
<VCoolio> lordjj: or you can go to tty (ctrl-alt-f1), kill X and then "sudo Xorg -configure > yourfile" to have your current setup written to a xorg.conf file
<venkatmangudi> wado: lspci gives you the hardware
<wado> venkatmangudi: I'm installing ALSA driver, it tells me that it is muted "WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!! You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume. "
<venkatmangudi> wado: It is probably Intel HD Audio
<lordjj> VCoolio ah, thanks
<wado> venkatmangudi: what to do ??
<wado> venkatmangudi: there is no sound right now
<venkatmangudi> have you installed alsa?
<wado> venkatmangudi: yes, there are two steps rest
<Duker> How can I manually scale down my display size in compiz?
<wado> venkatmangudi: sorry, the last remaining step : 8) Run 'modprobe snd-xxxx' where xxxx is the name of your card.
<venkatmangudi> wado: ok. so you're going to do the next step
<metaspike> Duker, you mean change your resolution?
<metaspike> or zoom?
<venkatmangudi> wado: your audio device is Intel HD Audio
<venkatmangudi> Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<metaspike> I think you should check out ccsm anyway
<Duker> Meta, I only have one resolution option under display settings and it's too big, trying to scale it down a bit
<Duker> Like the actual edges of the screen
<wado> venkatmangudi: I tried : "modprobe snd-Intel HD Audio", and gives me >FATAL: Module snd_Intel not found.
<metaspike> in terminal - xrandr then xrandr -s <number> to change resolution, otherwise use ccsm to tweak compiz directly
<mang0> Ugh, I've been messing around with compiz and now my menubar is all distorted, and unusable. How do I reload compiz or switch to metacity from terminal?
<venkatmangudi> one sec
<Duker> where can I tweak it in ccsm, been looking but cant find it - I remember using something in the past there that foxed it
<mang0> venkatmangudi: Where you talking to me?
<venkatmangudi> mang0: nope. was talking to wado
<almoxarife> Duker: what kind of video do you have?
<mang0> venkatmangudi: Daym, okay.
<venkatmangudi> mang0: i think I know the answer to you... wait a min pls let me solve wado's problem first
<Duker> intel HD3000
<mang0> venkatmangudi: Great, sure, np.
<venkatmangudi> wado: try snd_hda_intel
<almoxarife> Duker: is that a hdmi connect?
<wado> venkatmangudi: FATAL: Module snd_snd_hda_intel not found.
<venkatmangudi> mang0: try this metacity --replace &
<Duker> almoxarife, yes
<mang0> venkatmangudi: K.
<venkatmangudi> there are two snd in your command wado
<lordjj> VCoolio I can't seem to get Xorg -configure to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/785533/
<Duker> almoxarife: Integrated into i7 processor, hdmi is on mobo
<mang0> venkatmangudi: Hurrah! Thanks :)
<almoxarife> Duker: what you need to find for your video is the 'overscan' correction
<wado> venkatmangudi:done
<Duker> almoxarife: Thanks :D
<venkatmangudi> you're welcome mang0
<venkatmangudi> wado: all well?
<wado> venkatmangudi: still mute
<venkatmangudi> try pulseaudio...
<venkatmangudi> alsa is a pain for me
<venkatmangudi> wado: before that, try logging out and back in
<venkatmangudi> wado: or a reboot
<wado> venkatmangudi: ok, but what about that warning I got while installing? >> "WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!! You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume. "
<wado> venkatmangudi: hot to "use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume. "
<wado> venkatmangudi: how to "use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume. "
<wado> ??
<Duker> Can't do overscan in ccsm?
<Ben64> wado: gnome-alsamixer is a good one
<almoxarife> Duker: doubt it
<venkatmangudi> you should have a sound controller
<venkatmangudi> wado: in your terminal try alsamixer
<Duker> almoxarife: Any idea what I could use, usually I tihnk I have nvidia drivers, but nothing proprietary on this one
<wado> Ben64 : what the command for installing this??
<venkatmangudi> you should see a mixer in your terminal
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<venkatmangudi> wado: also try alsamixer
<wado> ok
<wado> venkatmangudi: E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<almoxarife> Duker: that's right, on nvidia there is a nice simple slider to fix overscan, nevermind they put it at nears bottom where you can't see it if overscanned, but that's for another day, doesn't your card have a config gui ?
<g0to> hello
<wado> Ben64 : doen installing, but still no sound, what to do?
<venkatmangudi> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Ben64> then run gnome-alsamixer
<g0to> I'm trying to swap some keys from my keyboard using xmodmap (http://pastebin.com/9vZRN0P4)
<venkatmangudi> wado: do you see your sound settings?
<g0to> but the .Xmodmap file trick is not working at all
<wado> venkatmangudi: still > E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<Duker> almoxarife: It doesn't seem to have anything that shows in the 'addition drivers' section
<wado> venkatmangudi: yes i see sound setting
<g0to> some clues about problems using that method in ubuntu?
<metaspike> wado, apt-get install alsa-utils
<metaspike> then try alsamixer again
<almoxarife> Duker: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728526
<wado> metaspike : it gives me >alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<metaspike> ok, then you already have it. is this a standard ubuntu install?
<cheryl> Hi, need help getting an Avon digital camera working on Ubuntu Maverick
<wado> metaspike : what do you mean by standard??
<wado> metaspike : I just installed alsa, the sound was working before, but after the installation it is mute
<almoxarife> cheryl: you mean you want to pull the pics off it?
<cheryl> almoxarife, Indeed!
<deny26> hi all.. i want to ask.. when i'm using ad-hoc to share my connection... dnsmasq activated with the following command /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --conf-file --no-hosts --keep-in-foreground --bind-interfaces --except-interface=lo --clear-on-reload --strict-order --listen-address=10.42.0.1 --dhcp-range=10.42.0.10,10.42.0.100,60m --dhcp-option=option:router,10.42.0.1 --dhcp-lease-max=50 --pid-file=/var/run/nm-dnsmasq-wlan0.pid
<deny26> i want to integrate dnsmasq with squid
<deny26> any solutions?
<almoxarife> cheryl: doesn't it have a usb connector?
<metaspike> wado, i see. try this then.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseuadio
<Ben64> wado: is it a laptop?
<metaspike> *sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<cheryl> almoxarife, It does but doesn't seem to detect the device when plugging it in! I've always found it good at spotting phones etc when I plug 'em in.
<almoxarife> cheryl: is the camera on or off? if on, does it give you an idiot menu about connecting to something?
<wado> Ben64 : yes it is a laptop, Toshiba satellite L655
<Ben64> wado: i had a similar problem. I uninstalled pulseaudio and restarted, now sound works
<venkatmangudi> pulse and alsa together is a pain at times, no?>
<wado> metaspike : it gives me > pulseuadio is not installed
<almoxarife> wado: may I ask, what was the original reason to load the alsa drivers?
<wado> Ben64 : does the headphone works with you??
<Ben64> wado: yes
<Ben64> pulseaudio has given me nothing but problems for at least two years
<wado> Ben64 : it works by default, or you had to install alsa?
<Ben64> alsa was already installed
<almoxarife> I don't have any issues with pulse, but I also have not crippled it with alsa installs
<wado> almoxarife : the headphone wasn't working, so someone advised me to install alsa driver
<Ben64> almoxarife: thats not how pulse works
<venkatmangudi> wado: that's proibably not a reason to install alsa
<venkatmangudi> *probably
<wado> venkatmangudi : then what to do now to restore the sound??
<Ryllez89> Hello Guys, anyone can teach to me how let my ubuntu 11.10 like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpgyd41UsmI
<Ryllez89> ?
<cheryl> almoxarife, sorry got distracted with my lil girl....there's a basic screen on the back that shows you how many pics you've used.
<metaspike> wado, specifcally what did you install? you could sudo apt-get purge <whatever it was>, reconfigure pulse audio - sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio - or purge pulse audio - sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio - pulse audio is a sound server and actually provides shared audio for alsa, whatever you installed probably messed with the default configuration.
<venkatmangudi> wado: sound worked before alsoa? remove it
<almoxarife> Ben64: here is how pulse works for me, I got this plasma with awesome speakers, I like to listen thru them, I have a box connected to it, ubuntu 11.04 virgin pulseaudio , i tell this machine to use the the driver(pulse) off the comp (pulse) connected to the big huge speakers on the tv, and it works! no alsa confs, no configs, so yeah, it works
<venkatmangudi> wado: metaspike hit the nail on the head
<cheryl> almoxarife, it doesn't let u know it's connected, no. :(
<almoxarife> cheryl: is the camera on?
<cheryl> almoxarife, yes
<cheryl> almoxarife, and plugged into usb port
<wado> venkatmangudi : from sunaptic or how? after removing would I get the default configurations?
<VCoolio> lordjj: sorry, was away for a moment; X is still running, kill it first, then do Xorg -configure
<almoxarife> cheryl: leave the camera on and connected to the comp via usb, log out and back in, I am hoping you see another usb drive connected
<wado> metaspike  : it wasn't through a single command, it is many steps according to the installation guide
<cheryl> almoxarife, okay brb....
<lordjj> VCoolio thanks, X was restarting when I killed it, but then I killed gdm first, and then X. I got a conf file now :)
<Ryllez89> cheako,
<venkatmangudi> wado: you probably need to retrace your steps
<Ryllez89> cheryl, u know how i can modify my ubuntu 11.10 like this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpgyd41UsmI
<metaspike> wado, ok then you should probably restore configs for both alsa and pulse audio and remove the cruft... hmm..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio && rm ~/.asoundrc   - then reboot or as venkatmangudi says.
<cheryl__> almoxarife, I'm baaack!
<cheryl__> almoxarife,   Where do I look now?? :)
<Ryllez89> cheryl_,  u know how i can modify my ubuntu 11.10 like this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpgyd41UsmI please?
<almoxarife> cheryl__: what version you got?
<lordjj> VCoolio so how come xorg.conf is no longer needed? What's the alternative?
<VCoolio> lordjj: xorg can figure it out on its own nowadays, unless you want specific options
<hroi> hi
<cheryl__> almoxarife, 10.10 Meerkat
<hroi> Im wondering what is the intended use of /var/tmp ?   as opposed to /tmp ?
<VCoolio> Ryllez89: try a theme like this one http://is.gd/XXgKwN
<Ryllez89> VCoolio, thx, i will try
<almoxarife> cheryl__: on the top bar, don't you have something that says 'computer' not sure what it looks like in 10.10
<Ryllez89> VCoolio,  about the menu, he dont use unity, u know how?
<cheryl__> almoxarife, what are u using now?
<cheryl__> almoxarife, in the places pull down menu I got computer.
<almoxarife> cheryl__: 11.10
<almoxarife> cheryl__: ok, do you see a drive that was not there before?
<cheryl__> almoxarife, is it stable?
<cheryl__> almoxarife, no
<almoxarife> cheryl__: 11.10 ubuntu?
<VCoolio> Ryllez89: probably an older ubuntu version; logout and choose gnome classic and login
<almoxarife> cheryl__: you don't see a indication of a added source/drive/usb-drive?
<cheryl__> almoxarife, yes, I set my settings for update to only include fully supported new releases & I've not been prompted to upgrade yet!
<cheryl__> almoxarife, no, no new drives.
<almoxarife> cheryl__: don't upgrade, if you are comfortable with your system
<almoxarife> cheryl__: last try, keep camera on and connected to comp, shut down and restart, same applies, looking for a added usb-drive
<almoxarife> cheryl__: give me the model of the camera also
<Ben64> cheryl__: you should make sure to upgrade before April though
<cheryl__> almoxarife, it's a novelty princess carriage shaped camera!!
<cheryl__> almoxarife, brb have a visitor
<yuranov> how do I install an ubuntu on my android if it does not support loop devices?
<yuranov> no /dev/loopx
<yuranov> in my phone
<Ben64> i don't think ubuntu supports being installed onto phones
<wado> hey guys, the sound is back
<wado> now, the headphon doesn't work, how to solve this?
<venkatmangudi> wado:  good to know sound is back
<venkatmangudi> in your sound mixer can you check if the headphone is muted?
<wado> venkatmangudi : the headphone doesn't work as previos, so what to do??
<almoxarife> wado: look at sound prefs, don't you have two options for output?
<wado> venkatmangudi : no, i have only one
<wado> almoxarife : no, i have only one
<almoxarife> wado: you are seeing this where?
<wado> almoxarife : I have only this option: Internal Audio Analog Sterio
<wado> almoxarife : in the output tap in the sound pref
<idontknowmyself> How do I download some game in Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> wado: ok, what is showing in 'connector'?
<metaspike> what does pulseaudio use for a mixer pauvmixer or such? i forget
<wado> almoxarife : where can i fine the "connector" ?
<almoxarife> wado: what version you using?
<wado> almoxarife : I don't see any tap named "connector"
<wado> almoxarife : ubuntu 10.10
<almoxarife> wado: below the ?? tap ?? where you see internal audio......... see anything else?
<wado> almoxarife : nothing, just an audio balane
<almoxarife> balene?
<metaspike> waldo, did you remove pulseaudio?
<wado> metaspike  : I used this command : sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<metaspike> nice, well. im not sure what the gnome equivilent, but you should have   pauvmixer   - put that in terminal, and you should be able to unmute / switch audio channels with the headphones plugge in
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream. Why can I not hear it at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<almoxarife> wado: in a terminal type                 gnome-control-center sound
<Duker> Has the option to run a .sh file been removed in 11.10 after double clicking it?  I only seem to be able to edit it
<wado> almoxarife : done, it displays a "control center" window
<metaspike> Duker, maybe you need executable permission
<almoxarife> wado: it displays a 'sound' control window?
<wado> almoxarife : it displays a general control window, contains many thins
<Duker> Meta, I'm in admin account would I still need it there?
<almoxarife> wado: typed this completely? gnome-control-center sound
<almoxarife> wado: fine, see sound?
<skegeek> I told xrandr to add a new mode, which worked until after a freeze/reboot, it reverted saying it couldn't apply stored configurations. And, when I tried to redo xrandr commands, it prints help info.
<hroi> hi,
<hroi> is there an ubuntu sound distro?
<skegeek> hroi: Try Ubuntu Studio?
<wado> almoxarife : the same
<hroi> one more thoroughly checked linux sound software
<hroi> many of the jackctrl sequencer seem a bit borken
<hroi> ohh
<hroi> skegeek: thanks
<almoxarife> wado: the same? no idea what that means
<wado> almoxarife : I see a "sound" tap, clicking it opens the same sound pref.
<zamba> i'm trying to set up samba 3.4 as a PDC.. anyone able to help me?
<zamba> i'm trying to join a computer to the domain and getting "no access"
<almoxarife> in sound prefs in the output tab, is there anything below the  'balance' slider?
<almoxarife> in sound prefs in the output tab, is there anything below the  'balance' slider? wado
<Duker> How can I run a .sh program from a second drive?
<lolcat> Duker: ./program.sh?
<wado> almoxarife :nothing
<ActionParsnip> zamba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC
<skegeek> I see Ubuntu has gone down hill in terms of stability.
<ActionParsnip> Duker: mark the file as executable
<Jmscomtech> How do  I repair a grub from disc for 11.10
<almoxarife> wado: can you image.bin your desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Jmscomtech: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<er4z0r> hi
<Duker> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Jmscomtech> Im using fone only have irc working
<sarawara> i don't understand how to make bluetooth work, don't know if it's installed
<wado> almoxarife :image.bin? what is that?
<almoxarife> wado: snapshot of your desktop and make it avail online
<ActionParsnip> Jmscomtech: you'll need the ubuntu live CD or USB
<Jmscomtech> I have the 64bit disc
<wado> almoxarife :you wanna a snap of the "sound pref." ?
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: if you run: hcitool dev      it will show available bluetooth adapters
<er4z0r> In my /var/log/messages I can see that my network interfaces are renamed: udev renamed network interface eth0 to eth2\n udev renamed network interface eth1 to eth3.
<metaspike> Jmscomtech,   sudo grub-install /dev/sda  <for example>
<almoxarife> wado: yeah, yours
<er4z0r> Any idea why udev does that?
<ActionParsnip> er4z0r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<Jmscomtech> And were I type that if I cant get into linux
<ActionParsnip> er4z0r: http://serverfault.com/questions/48848/switch-eth0-and-eth1-in-ubuntu-server
<metaspike> Jmscomtech, like ActionParsnip says, you would have to load a live cd first
<sarawara> ActionParsnip, seems there are none
<sarawara> Does it mean i
<Jmscomtech> I go int rescue a broken system will that help ? I dnt have live diac or net as I said im on fone atm I have no net connection here
<wado> almoxarife :http://imageshack.us/f/42/screenshot2vyo.png/
<sarawara> Does it mean I need an extern ?
<Duker> Hmm, still can't seem to get a .sh file to run from a second drive
<er4z0r> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<lolcat> Duker: chmod 777 file.sh
<lolcat> Duker: ./file.sh
<metaspike> Jmscomtech, can you load the recovery mode from grub?
<Duker> ty lolcat
<Jmscomtech> Im in rescue mode
<metaspike> then - sudo grub-install /dev/sda    will reinstall grub to sda
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: then you may need to take extra steps to get it working
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: why 777 ?
<ActionParsnip> Duker: cmod +x file.sh   is all it needs
<ActionParsnip> *chmod
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: I don't know the owner of the file, and I deemed it easier to just give all rigths to everyone
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: I assume it is safe to let everyone edit it, but what do I know.
<Jmscomtech> Damn shell disnt recognise it
<h2010n> Hi all when i'm installing my VGA(ATI) : Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<h2010n> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<h2010n> What can i do?
<ActionParsnip> h2010n: are you fully updated?
<lolcat> h2010n: Pastebin /var/log/jockey.log?
<h2010n> no!
<h2010n> ActionParsnip,no
<h2010n> lolcat: ?
<h2010n> i go to update!
<ActionParsnip> h2010n: then get fully updated, then reboot and attempt to install the driver. It will upgrade jockey and the kernel more than likely
<lolcat> ok
<Duker> lolcat: still wont let me run it on the second drive like it will in the home folder afer chmod
<wado> almoxarife :still there ?
<lolcat> Duker: What does it say? Any output at all?
<Duker> No output after chmod
<ActionParsnip> Duker: no output == good news
<Duker> Still doesn't present the 'run in terminal' option when I double click the file.sh
<lolcat> Duker: Did you do ./file.sh?
<Duker> I didnt
<lolcat> And you are sure you did the chmod on the rigth file?
<lolcat> Rigth click and check if it is executable
<metaspike> Duker, you can explicitly run a file with  - sh whatever.sh -  but if you - chmod +x whatever.sh - then you should be able to ./whatever.sh just fine. oh. gnome stuff.. lol, i dunno.
<Duker> It isn't, and wont let me keep it checked as executable
<ActionParsnip> Duker: is the file stored on an ntfs partition?
<Duker> It is
<almoxarife> wado: what I saw does not look like what I see on mine, mine is 11.10 though, but I expected to see the two options, one for the speaker and the other for earphones, I thought that was the case in all the versions I have gone thru, I also have a toshiba satellite
<VCoolio> Duker: did you mount the drive with exec option? check with 'mount'
<ActionParsnip> Duker: that's why then
<bal_> i am new to ubuntu  i can't update packeges  becouse i am behind some firewall which not allow some pakegers like media mp3 etc
<Duker> How should the partition be formated for a .sh to run?
<bal_> how can update this ?
<ActionParsnip> Duker: you will nee to mount the entire partition as executable for it to be runable, or you can copy it to the Linux partition and mark it as executable there
<wado> almoxarife : so??
<ActionParsnip> bal_: try a proxy
<password> ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<Duker> ActionParsnip: so ext4 also?
<almoxarife> wado: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Duker: yes, same difference
<Duker> ActionParsnip: ty
<bal_> how to find proxy and setup in ubuntu  steps pls
<wado> almoxarife : what does that install? what is ubuntu-desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> bal_: there are various proxies you can use as well as public ones online
<almoxarife> wado: it brings in anything that is missing from a install of ubuntu-desktop
<wado> almoxarife : it gives me > ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<bal_> how to set it for updates?
<sarawara> ActionParsnip, extra steps meaning that i need to have an extern device for bleutooth?
<metaspike> wado, did you try pauvmixer?
<wado> almoxarife : no, how try it? what is it??
<almoxarife> wado: good, nothing missing, but you still can't hear thru earphones right?
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: first you will need to verify you have a bluetooth adapter in the system, if you are using a laptop be sure it is enabled in BIOS
<wado> almoxarife : yes
<Avi_> Please help http://pastebin.com/uu5czCEE
<sarawara> ActionParsnip How do I do that 'enabling in BIOS' ?
<sarawara> And how do I know there is a Bluetooth adapter in the system
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: is it a laptop?
<bal_> how to set proxy  for update ubuntu ?
<sarawara> yes
<almoxarife> wado: the only thing left is to check for mutes with the alsa-mixer tool
<skyball> how can i set Transmission to download only one at a time?
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: what make and model?
<wado> almoxarife : when I connect the headphone, the sound still comes from my speaker and nothing from the headphone
<metaspike> wado, pauvmixer is the defacto audio mixer for pulseaudio. seeing as it's a program, you could learn about it with ' man pauvmixer '
<almoxarife> skyball: pause others
<sarawara> Dell inspiron 1525, ubuntu 10.04
<skyball> is there an auto way?
<nijula> Hi can you suggest an unbuntu book
<almoxarife> wado: it's a mystery. ochala that someone else has an idea
<ActionParsnip> skyball: is there no setting in the preferences?
<Clerisy> Is there a way to change random pixels on mass photos?
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: have you tried oneiric liveCD? The later kernel may detect the bluetooth device
<metaspike> sarawara, if you did a  - dmesg | grep bluetooth - you would find out quick enough.
<wado> almoxarife : you mean you have no idea ?
<sarawara> ActionParsnip, I don't understand what that means
<skyball> is there a way in ?terminal?
<almoxarife> wado: yes that is exactly it, I am all out of them
<metaspike> Clerisy, there is, one could use imagemagick to accomplish such trickery.
<metaspike> Clerisy, or gimp batch scripts.
<wado> almoxarife : thank you anyhow
<bal_> proxy is blocked by fire wall
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: ahh, do you dual boot?
<sarawara> metaspike,  I don't get anything, or does it take sometime
<almoxarife> wado: good luck
<ActionParsnip> skyball: there is transmission-cli  you can configure it there
<Clerisy> how do I launch imagemagick, metaspike ? It says its already installed
<skyball> thank you
<sarawara> no, no dual boot, lost windows CD some time ago, and have had a new hard drive a year ago
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: do you use windows on the PC as well as ubuntu?
<sarawara> no windows
<almoxarife> skyball: you want only one torrent at a time right?
<metaspike> sarawara, sorry it's  - dmesg | grep Bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: seems it needs enabling in Windows then you can boot to Ubuntu and use it. Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: there may be an option in BIOS to enable it by default, if you reboot and press F! and Del a lot it will show and you can view the settings.
<skyball> thats right
<sarawara> metaspike: dmesg | grep Bluetooth
<sarawara> [ 3808.576915] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<sarawara> [ 3808.577030] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<sarawara> [ 3808.577036] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: try: sudo dellWirelessCtl --sw_bt 1 --bt 1
<almoxarife> skyball: in transmission right?
<metaspike> ok, so it's initialized.. good.
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: known bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/277211
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277211 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Dell Wireless 355 Bluetooth card can't turned on in Ubuntu" [Low,Confirmed]
<skyball> yes
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: cheap build of laptop, using software instead of a decent hard switch to turn it of and on
<almoxarife> skyball: so add only one to transmission, at a time till complete
<skyball> takes to long?
<skyball> i can i want to dl while at work
<metaspike> sarawara, are you running 11.04?
<sarawara> no 10.04
<skyball> one at a time
<almoxarife> skyball: but you don't want more than one
<Avi_> Please help http://pastebin.com/uu5czCEE
<skyball> ok thank!
<almoxarife> skyball: a torrent does not usually start at the max speed, most don't, to help it though increase your upload speed, yes, upload speed
<sarawara> I don't understand this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup page , too many things I don't know what they are, like i don't have a dongle, and don't know what scripts are and so
<metaspike> sarawara, try sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth, if that fails miserably. there's apt-get install bluetooth, a could be the easy way to fire either one up
<Clerisy> how do I launch imagemagick, metaspike ? It says its already installed
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: same difference, it's still connected to the usb bus
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: try the command I gave, you may need a package from dell or elsewhere to get it
<owenll> Clerisy: it is a command line utility
<Clerisy> oh owenll
<metaspike> Clerisy, http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/  - what your asking for is pretty out there, so i just figured form experience that this could do it if nothing else
<sarawara> ActionParsnip sudo dellWirelessCtl --sw_bt 1 --bt 1 , you sure there is not a typo?
<ActionParsnip> Clerisy: imagemagick isn't a command itself, it adds commands like 'convert'
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: read the bug page I posted, it's there too
<owenll> Clerisy: you could try Converseen which gives you a gui http://converseen.sourceforge.net/
<Clerisy> Do you know which function can do what I would like owenll ?
<ActionParsnip> Clerisy: what is your goal?
<owenll> Clarisy: sorry just joined - what do you need to do?
<Clerisy> ActionParsnip» to randomize a pixel on mass images or change them all to randomized exif data
<Avi_> Somebody help pls
<metaspike> yup... o_o
<Avi_> http://pastebin.com/uu5czCEE
<sarawara> ActionParsnip, I get command not found, copy/pasted it both from here and from
<sarawara> bugwebsite
<wi-nick> @search stephen clarke
<metaspike> Avi_, you can try installing usbmount, although i found devices where slower with it than mounting manually or adding them to /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: like I said, you may need to find the command yourself, dell may provide the command
<ActionParsnip> sarawara: you could even ask on the post where the command comes froom....
<Avi_> :metaspike ok thanx
<metaspike> Avi_, for example something like this into fstab:  /dev/sdc1       /media/usb0   defaults user,auto     0       0
<metaspike> but yeah, usbmount is definately easier if it works
<lolboat> um
<lolboat> in bash scripting
<lolboat> when i call a program
<lolboat> say, gedit.
<lolboat> and i dont want the script to stop where it runs
<lolboat> how do i keep gedit open
<Avi_> metaspike: but how can using boot repair cause these issues?
<lolboat> and allow the script to continue?
<VCoolio> lolboat: gedit &
<somsip> lolboat: gedit &
<Avi_> metaspike: seems weird
<lolboat> Thank you.
<metaspike> Avi_, i have absolutely no idea, next time you can reinstall grub using the documented tool grub install... grub-install /dev/sda
<Avi_> metaspike: ok thanks a lot.
<lahwran> hey, someone on a fairly vanilla ubuntu desktop system mind doing `find /usr -type f -name '*.py' | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us` and linking me the output (after checking that you're okay with it, of course)? I'd like to see what kind of python scripts are on a pretty plain ubuntu system
<vmrrdc14> vmrrdc14
<lahwran> vmrrdc14
<vmrrdc14> what is this
<MonkeyDust> what is vanilla ubuntu?
<lahwran> not many packages installed
<lahwran> on top of the normal ones, that is
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: I would but I'm using Lubuntu 12.04 which isn't much use to you :)
<MonkeyDust> !info vanilla
<ubottu> Package vanilla does not exist in oneiric
<dragonslay> hey ubuntu people, ask me anything.
<MonkeyDust> ok, dragonslay : what is vanilla ubuntu?
<mix22891> Hello! there is a way to know if computer(laptop) that i want to buy. with rootkit???
<callaghan> Happy holidays, everyone. I just got a Thinkpad X121e for christmas, which is Ubuntu-certified for 11.04. I installed 11.10 yesterday, and I have two questions: a) The FN key is reversed. I have to press it to use the F-keys, it should be the other way round. b) The sound seems to come from a great distance, I can barely understand when someone speaks in a video and it crackles at the...
<callaghan> ...beginning, but that goes away after a few seconds. Thanks for your answers.
<dragonslay> monkeydust: well, it just has no desktop envirnment
<pksadiq> !vanilla
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: that isn't a full sentence...
<keratacon> I did something stupid and rm'ed the contents of /etc/apache2, thinking that if I removed the package and reinstalled it, I'd get a new /etc/apache2 with all the defaults restored.  Turns out that didn't work, and now /etc/apache2 is still empty.  Is there a way to get the apache2 package to rebuild those directories and files?
<Ryllez89> dragonslay, help me customize my ubuntu 11.10 =x
<ActionParsnip> keratacon: use your backups is going to be the easiest way
<dragonslay> ryllez89: sure!
<mix22891> ActionParsnip> there is a lot levels of rootkits. he can install it in the computer or somting?
<axtheb> keratacon: did you really purged the package?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: who can?
<callaghan> mix22891: You want to check if a laptop you want to buy has a rootkit preinstalled?
<mix22891> yes
<mbrochh> Hey all... I have a very weird issue when using ALT+TAB to switch between windows. The new window appears but it seems as if the screen doesn't refresh until I resize that window.
<keratacon> axtheb: think so, but for reference, how do I do that?
<mix22891> yes
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: you can use rkhunter in liveCD
<mix22891> callaghan>  yes, before i going to buy that laptop
<keratacon> (this is a development virtualhost, my ignorance isn't allowed near a real server)
<ActionParsnip> mbrochh: does it happen with all window switcher plugins
<almoxarife> mix22891: and the owner/seller is going to say what to your request?
<Ryllez89> dragonslay, any sugestion? im new on linux but i dont like the unity menu.. i want to change it the theme :p
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: you could ask the same of any seller of any system
<mbrochh> ActionParsnip: yes... just found something on google... seems to be related to mipmap.... and it turns out just today i changed my plugin to show screenshots instead of icons...
<mbrochh> I will disable mipmap
<ActionParsnip> mbrochh: use ring switcher instead ;)
<dragonslay> ryllez89: try amaranth
<mix22891> <almoxarife> i'm affrade of rootkits
<mbrochh> ha! disabling mipmap solved the issue
<axtheb> keratacon: I whould do purge action in aptitude (underscore key). I dont use graphical tools
<callaghan> mix22891: like ActionParsnip said, if you have access you can try http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/rootkit_hunter.html
<Ryllez89> dragonslay, it change the menu too?
<dragonslay> ryllez89: the ubuntu menu?
<ssbr> Help! I upgraded ubuntu and now whenever I use hg, it complains: *** failed to import extension hgview: No module named hgview
<Ryllez89> dragonslay, yes, remove the Unity
<ssbr> But if I apt-get install hgview, it says I already have that installed.
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: I suggest you research the seller as much as you can, I doubt anything mallicious will happen as it will damage reputation of the seller and harm future sales
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: are there any bugs reported?
<dragonslay> ryllez89: to remove unity you got to install GNOMe or KDE from synaptic
<keratacon> axtheb "aptitude purge apache2" followed by "aptitude install apache2" did not regenerate the .conf files
<mix22891> callaghan>ok,thank you, i just want to besure if he can install rootkit on the hardware. that true?
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: unity session uses gnome, so it will already be installed
<pksadiq> Ryllez89: better not to remove unity. just switch to Ubuntu class while logging in
<ssbr> ActionParsnip: I can't find one. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Apparently Ubuntu has tons of issues with hgview :(
<ActionParsnip> Ryllez89: install xfce4, log off, log into XFCE session and be ok
<callaghan> mix22891: I have read about rootkits that can survive a full format somewhere, but I don't know if they actually exist or not :)
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: did you self compile the module?
<ssbr> ActionParsnip: no.
<ssbr> I have done nothing outside of the package manager w.r.t. hg or hgview
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: what if you run:  sudo modprobe hg
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip: are you a bot?
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: I'm assuming that's what it is, i don't use the app
<ssbr> FATAL: Module hg not found.
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: no, i'm a dude
<mix22891> <callaghan> so what do do? to buy a new comuter?
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: is that how it's used
<callaghan> mix22891: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/24/persistent_bios_rootkits/
<mix22891> <callaghan> from the compeny?
<almoxarife> mix22891: perhaps this will make you feel a bit easier,  Torvalds said in a post to LKLM.org that the move was simply a way to put the new code out there, rather than an indictment of the situation at kernel.org, which is still suffering after attackers gained root access to its servers using the Phalanx self-injecting rootkit. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/06/linus_torvalds_dumps_kernel_for_github/, I know I feel better
<ssbr> ActionParsnip: the command-line program is called "hg", yes
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip: you type so fast and good memory
<callaghan> mix22891: well if you boot from a CD and run rkhunter, that usually finds all rootkits
<Ryllez89> ActionParsnip, i dont like the unity auto hide and dont have a button to show the desktop
<callaghan> mix22891: alternatively, if you flash the BIOS and install a new operating system on the hard disk, then every possible form of rootkit should be dead...
<Ryllez89> ;(
<sarawara> I'm sorry ActionParship, thanks for the time, but I must go now, will have to find out about this command and why it doesn't work later
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: been using the OS a lonnnng time, plus my duckduck go skills are sweet :)
<dragonslay> ryllez89: you can login to gnome fro login screen
<ActionParsnip> Ryllez89: show desktop I believe is CTRL+ALT+D
<ActionParsnip> Ryllez89: xfce looks and smells like Gnome2 used to
<mix22891> callaghan> thank you
<mix22891> almoxarife> thank you
<callaghan> mix22891: good luck
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip: dont' you think ubuntu is buggy
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dragonslay> i got splitted
<pksadiq> did something happen? why does FloodBot1 talk like this?
<mix22891> just a moment! what about win7 that i've buy from china? thy crate it in the factory
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: not had an issue with it, are you sure you don't mean compiz is buggy, or gnome is buggy...?
<Ryllez89> ActionParsnip, i want let my ubuntu like this http://i.imgur.com/tZ8N7.png
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: could still have keyloggers and such installed
<mix22891> fake DVíé ãéïà
<mix22891> oh shit
<mix22891> i'm using AVG, i've scan for rootkit and all that
<lordjj> How do I disbale TV1? X thinks its plugged but its not. http://paste.ubuntu.com/785643/
<clean> Anybody know how to enable the beep when shutting down ?
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip: wakealarm is a ubuntu problem , right?
<ActionParsnip> Ryllez89: bottom bit looks like docky
<mix22891> i'm think i'm going to drop that dvd away.. and change all the password :(
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: not sure, not heard of that one
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: then the thing on the right is conky
<mix22891> i have no money to buy orginal dvd
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: just download one and MD5 test it
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip: i like conky. less on resources
<mix22891> Md5?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: I don't use it, pretty pointless imho
<Tiago666> Hello guys, anybody can help me with a new Ubuntu installation and the FGLRX drivers ?
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip: i need the network monitoring tool which comes with conky. i have a monthly download limit of 1.5GB in my country.
<mix22891> <ActionParsnip> thank you! can i scan with md5 the win7 dvd that i've?
<mix22891> for rootkits and all that?
<mix22891> and the ubuntu cd that i've download.
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: gotcha, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: you can md5 test in Win7, you then know the data is complete and correct
<mix22891> md5 is a software?
<mix22891> to scan for rootkits and all that?
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: read the link ubottu gave
<mix22891> ok
<mix22891> gotta go
<mix22891> thanks alot!!! to you all
<dragonslay> mix22891: try hash calc fro windows
<mix22891> i've saved the log.
<mix22891> of the channel
<mix22891> dragonslay> whats that?
<mix22891> i've just using windows for games
<dragonslay> mix22891: it can generate md5 of given input file
<CaBa> hi
<mix22891> input? no output?
<mix22891> to read the log?
<mathews> I want to download youtube videos after it buffered.Where can I see the video youtube buffered?
<ActionParsnip> mathews: there is youtube-dl in the repos, or browser extensions and addons you can install to easily download them
<CaBa> i'm using an nvidia vga device with 10.04 LTS... i'd like to switch to the prop. driver, however, the dialog that shows up under "system -> administration -> hardware drivers" does not list any driver
<ActionParsnip> mathews: is your intention to MP3 rip afterwards by any chance?
<mathews> ActionParsnip, no,the video
<ActionParsnip> CaBa: which nvidia chip are you using?
<CaBa> ActionParsnip: no idea
<ActionParsnip> mathews: i'd go for the addons
<CaBa> ActionParsnip: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 10c3 (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> CaBa: is it quite a recent nvidia chip?
<sabgenton> how do i get sun/oracle JDK?
<mathews> ActionParsnip, do u know where the video stored after buffered?
<sabgenton> it's   not in sources anymore....
<mix22891> to be sure, i'll use orginal dvd of windows
<CaBa> ActionParsnip: bought recently yes, but i dont think its a recent one, i just asked for the cheapest card without a fan in the store
<ActionParsnip> CaBa: seems to be an nvidia 8400
<mix22891> to be more sure, i'll buy new laptop from compeny
<ActionParsnip> CaBa: if you run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    it should be ok, why not install a later release like Oneiric?
<CaBa> ActionParsnip: there is not newer LTS
<mix22891> that's for sure
<mix22891> goodbye
<GoldenHamster> afk
<ActionParsnip> mathews: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/easy-youtube-video-downl-10137/    not sure where they cache to
<wildc4rd> Please would someone remind me how to install a new app under Wine
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: right click the windows binary and click 'open with wine'
<jussi> wildc4rd: should be just a double click on the exe ?
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: the file must be marked as executable
<wildc4rd> mmm, wine dosn't show up in the program list
<jussi> wildc4rd: have you got wine installed?
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<jussi> (stupid question, yes)
<GoldenHamster> back
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: you'll need to use TAB then ENTER to accept the license
<ActionParsnip> jussi: its simple yet effective
<Wombatsmann> Hi
<jussi> ActionParsnip: :)
<pksadiq> dragonslay: seems like you are same as me, do you mind a private chat?
<Wombatsmann> My BT Headset is not listed in the audio device list of skype
<dragonslay> pksadiq: yea
<wildc4rd> rofl, one of the past updates must have killed it, reinstatement of wine has resolved the issue, cheers ActionParsnip/jussi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> jussi: see :D
<jussi> wildc4rd: yw
<jussi> ActionParsnip: hehe, yeah :D
<sabgenton> wildc4rd: WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=~/.wine/ wine ~/.wine/<path to your prog>
<sabgenton> if  it's installed
<sabgenton> but that's only if clicking doesn't work
<jami> wich ubuntu image should i download to run on a macbook pro 8.1
<jami> i only found amd64 images which confuse me
<sabgenton> your can change your WINEPREFIX to something else if you want to experiment in a controlled environment
<wildc4rd> its resolved thank you sabgenton, wine had been killed somewhere in the last 4 or 5 updates
<jussi> jami: either of them should work, amd64 is hte 64bit
<jami> because apple never build something with amd
<ActionParsnip> jami: amd64 will work on 64bit intel
<sabgenton> how do i get sun/oracle JDK?
<jussi> jami: amd64 works on intel processors also
<sabgenton> has cannonical decared it total evil?
<sabgenton> wildc4rd: :)
<jussi> sabgenton: its unsupported now, but it is available from the oracle website
<sabgenton> jussi: does android sdk work with the open one?
<jussi> sabgenton: I dont think so
<Guest96231> how can i have premition to change filesystem names or copy to make a backup file etc without being from command line?
<jami> i burned a live cd with 11.04 lts amd 64 after efi boot initramfs poped up and said 'unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<sabgenton> stupid open source
<jussi> sabgenton: no, silly google. ;)
<ActionParsnip> jami: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Guest96231>  did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Guest96231> * JameZ7 (~JameZ7@114.73.84.30) has joined #ubuntu
<sabgenton> jussi: It's so open and cross platform  I can install anything I want
<clean> What is `interactive shell' ? What's the diff between interactive and non-interactive shell ?
<Guest96231> dfg
<sabgenton> except if it copywrite
<Guest96231> how can i have premition to change filesystem names or copy to make a backup file etc without being from command line?
<wildc4rd> rofl, after all that I may be better off with a VM, wine is spitting out a million errors
<dragonslay> Guest96231: try deja dup
<jussi> sabgenton: anyways, this discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic - care to join me there?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Guest96231
<ubottu> Guest96231: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tavelram> hi there. Id like to zoom out/scale out a window so that it takes up less pixels on the screen. Kind of like xrandr --scale, but or a single window. Freewins compiz plugin is depr and doesn't translate input. Im using ubuntu 10.04 with compiz. Any suggestions?
<Guest96231> i want to change configs and so on without going to command line
<dragonslay> Guest96231: dejadup is a gtk+ app
<dr_willis> Guest96231:  depeneds on what configs exactly. Not everything has a gui front end.
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: add a menu entry to run:  gksudo nautilus   and you can edit what you want
<clean> What is `interactive shell' ? What's the diff between interactive and non-interactive shell ?
<Guest96231> i just want to copy and delete files from filysystem withou command line
<dr_willis> clean:  a interactive is getting user input, a non interactive is like ran by cron, and does not.
<mix22891> where is the safe website to download a copy of ubuntu please?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream. Why can I not hear it at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<MonkeyDust> mix22891  ubuntu.com
<Guest96231> ubuntu.org
<dr_willis> Guest96231:  run a file manager as root. and you can copy/delete/move/ whatever you want.
<mix22891> thank you
<Guest96231> .com *
<clean> dr_willis: thanks, bash should be run with option -i to be interactive, right ?
<dr_willis> clean:  i thought interactive was the default. ive rarely had to worry about the settings
<mix22891> i don't want rootkits
<dr_willis> clean:  only reason i even rember the feature is from reading some bash books. :)
<clean> dr_willis: hmm, maybe, thank you:)
<Guest96231>  gksudo : What means gk?
<dr_willis> its using the 'gtk' libs, part of the gnome stuff Guest96231
<MonkeyDust> Guest96231  gk is to run a gui
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dr_willis> i think gksudo and gksu  are identical on ubuntu. but may not be on other disrtos
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: it means run a GUI app with admin access
<sahed> Hi , are there some way to use this kind of mouse " apacer m821" ?
<jami> ActionParsnip: the md5 sum is correct :/
<ActionParsnip> jami: then the ISO is as it should be
<theishi> I am having problems with skype. It is silently freezing and I do not notice until I try to send something.
<jussi> jami: have you checked the mac pages?
<jussi> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> sahed: I'd contact the manufacturers
<dragonslay> theishi: it's still in beta
<znh> howdy
<dragonslay> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<znh> what could be causing why my internet is so unstable. other computers in my network don't have this issue
<MonkeyDust> dragonslay  yes, but then the other guy has to use ekiga, too
<znh> could it be something like malware? it is ubuntu
<jami> jussi its a macbook pro 8,1
<jami> there are only hints for 7,1
<ActionParsnip> znh: try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it
<ActionParsnip> jami: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<Guest96231> I want to make a dual boot configuration and i'd like to make a partition that both windows and linux uses as /home and "My documents" is this possible? how? What type of partiotion to use? (I know that linux cant use /home in an ntfs
<Guest96231> )
<sahed> ActionParsnip, it just not works in ubuntu , in other O.S. does !
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: use a small 3Gb partition for /home then have an NTFS partition to actually store your music and images
<ActionParsnip> sahed: what other OSes have you tried?
<sahed> ActionParsnip, windows xp
<Guest96231> but i  what linux to know that  i keep my images photos and documents (not usr configuration) in a difrerent location
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: basically your user data in NTFS but settings folders for apps and the other stuff in Ext4
<ActionParsnip> sahed: Companies support windows very well as it makes them more money, I notice it uses a small USB dongle, is that a bluetooth thing?
<Boreeas> I can't figure out how to install the sun jdk1.6. I apt-get it, but it isn't saved where it should be (/lib/jvm or /usr/lib/jvm)
<Boreeas> Any help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: you can delete the user folders in your home folder and make symlinks to the folders on the NTFS
<MonkeyDust> windows is the Main Stream, it's as simple as that, there has to be a mainstream
<mellpatr> anyone uses harvest plugin in eclipse?
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: you will need to manually install java now
<znh> MonkeyDust: mainstream for desktops yes
<Guest96231> like the download folder, or music folder or images folder, to be in defualt in the ntfs?
<MonkeyDust> znh  correct
<terpojok> i was trying to boot ubuntu desktop 11.10 live but it stop at "loading bootlogo".. any solution?
<Boreeas> ActionParsnip: what's the packet in the apt repo then?
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: yes, you can make those on the shared NTFS partition and link it, the OS will see the 'normal' folders but the real storage will be done by the ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: Oracle changed the license
<Boreeas> Hmm, alright
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: its not hard to install manually
<Guest96231> but when i click "home Folder" it doesnt go to ntfs partition right?
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: not by default, you will need to make the links yourself.
<Guest96231> i mean the home folder button
<dragonslay> guest96231: try making a link
<Guest96231> im not expressing right
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: no, that will go to the home folder as normal
<Guest96231> hum
<Guest96231> who i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: but the files held in the NTFS will need to be linked to
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: ln -s foldername /path/to/real/folder
<perrerio> hello ppi
<perrerio> ppl
<perrerio> respect
<Guest96231> it works like so?:  ln -s home folder /media/ntsfpartitionname/My Documents
<llutz> other way round: ln -s what-original where-the-symlink
<Unknown272> hi can anyone reccomend a good ubuntu app which lets me annotate ppt, pptx and pdf documents. I dont want to edit them, just write notes on top of them.
<perrerio> can anyone tell me why my pc is suddenly having less and less space at each reboot
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: no like:   cd $HOME; ln -s Docs /media/ntfspartitionname/My\ Documents
<fidel> perrerio: on cli the 'df' command minght help
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: now if you access or save to ~/Docs  it will be REALLY on the NTFS partition, its a really simple concept
<Guest96231> ok
<llutz> ActionParsnip:  "ln -s  /media/ntfspartitionname/My\ Documents ~/Docs"                  ln [OPTION]... [-T] TARGET LINK_NAME
<Guest96231> how can i know the "foldername" in linux?
<colton_> ls -l
<Boreeas> What do I open .bin files with?
<colton_> cd .bin
<jbeitler> Boreeas: do you want to open or run?
<Boreeas> jbeitler: latter
<colton_> cat .bin (run)
<pksadiq> Boreeas: most probably ./filename.bin     in bash might do, if its an executable
<sahed> ActionParsnip, it 's not , it is simply radio frequency 2.4 Ghz
<fidel> perrerio: or 'baobab' if you are looking for something graphical
<ActionParsnip> llutz: thanks
<NeonTiger> Hi - I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and have found that I can't get a login screen when my machine sleeps
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: the link you make up, the thing you link to is an existing folder
<back-trak> hi all
<perrerio> fidel: thanks, but tell me why my encrypted home folder is having all the HDD space of my disk
<NeonTiger> Any ideas? It's really making my machine unusable
<ActionParsnip> Guest96231: as llutz pointed out, its:  ln -s source dest
<geirha> Boreeas: .bin tells us absolutely nothing about what type of file it is. It could be anything. Determine the file-type by either right-clicking the file and looking at its properties, or run the "file" command on it.
<Boreeas> Ah, that was the problem
<Boreeas> I had to to chmod +x first
<colton_> anyone using ubuntu on laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: bin files are executables, what did you download?
<fidel> colton_: for sure some inhere
<ActionParsnip> colton_: indeed
<NeonTiger> colton_: Yes and I'm having issues with it
<perrerio> fidel: and as root my HDD is two time bigger
<back-trak> what the neww in metasploit project?????
<geirha> ActionParsnip: Sometimes executables
<Boreeas> ActionParsnip: The sun jdk 6u30 installer, but it kept trying to open in notepad, therefore my confusion
<fidel> perrerio: try to describe your issue in one line - not peu-a-peu
<perrerio> fidel: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: mark it as executable and run it in terminal, I suggest you move it to /opt first
<Boreeas> colton_: I am
<perrerio> Fidel: pas de probleme!
<colton_> how do i send msg to specific person?
<geirha> Boreeas: Yeah, .bin should really suggest it is a binary file, but for some reason a lot of software providers slap it on shell scripts.
<llutz> colton_: /msg nick blah
<fidel> colton_: /query might help
<perrerio> fidel: sorry but I don't know where to start
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: or even better, copy it to /usr/lib/jvm
<perrerio> fidel: sudeenly my laptop is having zero MB free and X do not work
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: I made a script for it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785704/
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: ;)
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: 32bit of course
<Boreeas> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I think I've already done it. Let me just check if it worked real quick
<llutz> ActionParsnip: "sudo mv ./jdk1.7.0 ."   sure that is what you want to do?
<gigenieks> hi guys. I need to create user which allows to browse internet etc but doesn't allow to browse other user home folder (Xubuntu). What permisions I need to disable or enable??
<ActionParsnip> llutz: after a cd, yes
<ActionParsnip> llutz: hmm, let me review
<llutz> ActionParsnip: ever tried it? will result in a "... are same file" error
<jbeitler> gigenieks: unless something has changed normal users cannot browse others home directory by default
<jbeitler> gigenieks: only root can do this
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sudo mv oldpath/jdk1.7.0 .            i guess is what you want
<iceroot> jbeitler: default is 750
<ActionParsnip> llutz: seems to be the old version..
<iceroot> jbeitler: on ~
<jbeitler> iceroot: but you should not have to set this if you use the addusr command
<jbeitler> or even the GUI tool
<iceroot> jbeitler: no but that will allow other users to browse all home-dirs
<gigenieks> ok lets try
<iceroot> jbeitler: ah no, ubuntu is using username:username not username:users
<jbeitler> iceroot: but he said no browse others dir
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: llutz: should be ok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785712/
<llutz> ActionParsnip: looks better :)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: :)
<llutz> iceroot: default seem to be user:user 755  for $HOME, at least on this oneiric test-install
<sasaotuost> giorno
<sasaotuost> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iceroot> llutz: hm i have encrypted home which has a different permission by default (700) so i cant check
<llutz> iceroot: my debians also have 700, but i just checked my vm
<iceroot> llutz: hm, my lenny has 755, my ubuntu (encryption) 700
<iceroot> llutz: and i know there was a difference in ubuntu when /home/foo is encrypted
<perrerio> what is samtala 0
<dr_willis> perrerio:  where are you getting that from?
<gigenieks> I created new user. And by default he CAN browse other user home folders...
<gigenieks> Don't need that!
<llutz> iceroot debian default is 755 too
<iceroot> llutz: ah ok because i wondered because "your debian has 700"
<colton_> i wonder why people use linux
<debaino> Hello all,what is the best way to install lsb on ubuntu?.The lsbxxx .deb package is not it,too many dependencies
<dr_willis> colton_:  because they can.
<dr_willis> colton_:  you have an actual support question?
<debaino> I am here and i am overwhelmed http://l4u-02.jinr.ru/en/LinuxArchive/Debian/pool/main/l/lsb/
<Guest76430> coltan questions with why, can last for forever :P
<dr_willis> debaino:  you normally dont mix debian packages on a ubuntu system
<iceroot> colton_: sudo apt-get install lsb
<dr_willis> !info lsb
<ubottu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.0 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0-0ubuntu16 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<iceroot> colton_: sorry wrong nick
<llutz> iceroot: well, this one. i had to check some others for that
<iceroot> debaino: sudo apt-get install lsb
<iceroot> !repos | debaino
<ubottu> debaino: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gigenieks> What about my issue?
<badboy_jonathan> hi *
<debaino>  lsb : Depends: lsb-core but it is not going to be installed        Depends: lsb-graphics but it is not going to be installed        Depends: lsb-cxx but it is not going to be installed        Depends: lsb-desktop but it is not going to be installed        Depends: lsb-printing but it is not going to be installed
<iceroot> debaino: output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bobweaver> hello there I am having some massive troubles getting wine installed I have tried from ubuntu software center ,synaptic,apt-get install , could some one please help me. after install there is no .wine folder under ~
<debaino> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<iceroot> bobweaver: you need to start wine once to have that folder
<iceroot> bobweaver: dpkg/apt-get are never touching something in ~
<debaino> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<iceroot> !paste | debaino
<ubottu> debaino: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> iceroot:  I have no .wine folder
<iceroot> debaino: pleae also the sources.list
<iceroot> bobweaver: you need to start wine once to have that folder
<bobweaver> do I need to make one ?
<iceroot> bobweaver: you need to start wine once to have that folder
<bobweaver> oHH iceroot THANSK
<bobweaver> dang caps
<iceroot> bobweaver: dpkg/apt-get are never touching something in ~ everything in ~ is created by the programs itself
<bobweaver> so I need to confiugure it
<ctech1> hi all
<bobweaver> sweet iceroot you are awesome
<debaino> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785723/
<iceroot> bobweaver: just start wine and it will create ~/.wine
<gigenieks> So noone knows how to configure new user that he can't browse (or see) other user home folders only his???!
<ctech1> helloubuntu
<colton_> its set by default
<iceroot> debaino: outout of "dpkg -l lsb\* | grep ^ii" please
<iceroot> debaino: and "apt-cache policy lsb"
<ctech1> hmmm
<llutz> gigenieks: you cannot configure the use, you might change permissions of the homedirs
<llutz> the user*
<colton_> anyone from asia?
<Tiago666> I just can't believe they release a new OS at each 2 months and they don't polish the system
<Tiago666> that's ridiculous
<iceroot> Tiago666: what?
<iceroot> Tiago666: every two month?
<guuozz> hey, i tried upgrading yesterday my kubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04, but now when i try to boot my computer, it's all black and i can't do anything; any help on that please?
<iceroot> Tiago666: you mean every 6
<dr_willis> Tiago666:  ubuntu has a non-lts every 6 mo.. and lts every .. err i forget. :)
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<gigenieks> llutz: how exactly?
<iceroot> dr_willis: 2 years
<guilhermeba> Ubuntu Brazil
<debaino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785728/
<Tiago666> hehe
<pksadiq> dr_willis: forgot :O first time
<llutz> gigenieks: sudo chmod 750 /home/user          for all user-homes
<Pici> !br | guilhermeba
<ubottu> guilhermeba: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Tiago666> yeah, I am pushing, but that FGLRX (Post Update) error just drivesme crazy
<debaino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785730/
<dr_willis> ati drivers have always driven linux users carzy
<Tiago666> anybody would like to help me by taking a look at the log file?
<gigenieks> llutz: so with sudo chmod 750 /home/gigenieks what will happen?
<iceroot> debaino: you installed lsb already by hand?
<llutz> gigenieks: yes
<gigenieks> my other user username is "user" :D So "user" will not have permission to open (read) this /home/gigenieks folder, right?
<bobweaver> iceroot:  thanks again !
<GoldenHamster> bye
<llutz> gigenieks: if your $HOME is owned you:you, no
<debaino> iceroot: I may have tried it but i can't tell if it went well
<iceroot> debaino: dont do that
<ubuntu> hello
<llutz> gigenieks: ls -ld $HOME           to check
<iceroot> debaino: there are old packages installed by hand and of course that will break dependencies
<CoachJ> trying to convert video using Arista get the
<debaino> should i remve them?
<iceroot> debaino: yes
<iceroot> debaino: only use software from the ubuntu-repos
<gigenieks> drwxr-x--- 38 gigenieks gigenieks 4096 2011-12-28 16:09 /home/gigenieks
<debaino> iceroot:Okay ,i am uninstalling now.
<hasorli> Cups pdf print error in  /var/log/cups/error_log
<hasorli> mktemp: failed to create file via template `/tmp/pdftops.XXXXXX': Permission denied
<llutz> !permissions | gigenieks to get some ideas how that work
<ubottu> gigenieks to get some ideas how that work: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<CoachJ> trying to comvert video w/Arista it trys to DL GStreamer element x264enc but I get an error msg: No pkgs with requested found can someone help me please?
<babalu> hey, i tried upgrading yesterday my kubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04, but now when i try to boot my computer, it's all black and i can't do anything; any help on that please?
<llutz> hasorli: "ls -ld /tmp"
<Tiago666> anybody can help me to solve a driver installation problem?
<hasorli> llutzu: # ls -ld /tmp
<hasorli> drwxr-xr-x 16 havard havard 32768 2011-12-28 15:19 /tmp
<llutz> hasorli: sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<CoachJ> trying to convert video w/Arista it trys to DL GStreamer element x264enc but I get an error msg: No pkgs with requested pluggins found can someone help me please?
<Tiago666> http://pastebin.com/eZSiGi4g
<llutz> hasorli: why did you change permissions/owner of /tmp without knowing what you're doing?
<debaino> iceroot: lsb came installed and programs like cups and firefox dependes on lsb-release and lsb-base
<hasorli> llutz: I did not change it my self.  Some package install must have done it.
<llutz> hasorli: sudo chown root:root /tmp
<llutz> hasorli:it has to read like this "drwxrwxrwt 13 root root 4096 Dez 28 15:17 /tmp"
<rain_> help
<llutz> hasorli: if you find that package, file a bug report. it would be a massive bug
<kannan_> nick dragonslay
<Sander^home> How can I check the UUID on an hardisk?
<llutz> Sander^home: blkid
<badboy_jonathan> i left here few mn kiss *
<hasorli> lllutz: should /tmp be open to writing from everyone ?
<llutz> hasorli: it should, yes
<llutz> hasorli: owned by root, 777 + stickybit set
<Sander^home> llutz, When I boot my system, it says it can't locate the harddrive by UUID, but "blkid -p -u filesystem,other /dev/sda1" gives me the / haddrive
<Tiago666> pfff
<Sander^home> (when booting from a live cd)
<linuxfann> Guten Tag, Schaut euch doch einmal meine neue Ubuntu-Distribution  an unter: topubuntu.net.ms . Würde mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen! VISIT my new Ubuntu_DIstribution on topubuntu.net.ms
<iceroot> !ot | linuxfann
<ubottu> linuxfann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CoachJ> trying to convert video w/Arista it trys to DL GStreamer element x264enc but I get an error msg: No pkgs with requested found can someone help me please?
<iceroot> !de | linuxfann
<ubottu> linuxfann: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz> !de | linuxfann kein spam hier bitte
<ubottu> linuxfann kein spam hier bitte: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Sander^home> Do anyone know how I can repair a system.. Like installing packages and everything over the old one?
<pangolin> linuxfann: please don't spam
<Sander^home> without removing programs and files.
<hasorli> llutz: thank you for your help.
<hasorli> it works.
<Stanley00> Sander^home: what kind ò repair?
<Sander^home> Stanley00, I suspect some files is broken, because, when I did an chroot to the / partition, I got "bash: groups: command not found"
<CoachJ> trying to convert video w/Arista it trys to DL GStreamer element x264enc but I get an error msg: No pkgs with requested found can someone help me please?
<Sander^home> Stanley00, And when I boot the system, It won't boot.. complaing it can't find the / UUID
<Sander^home> Happen after a power failure
<Tiago666> fixed
<Tiago666> ciao all
<Stanley00> Sander^home: may be there is a harddisk error, did you run  checkdisk or testdisk to check your hdd?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream. Why can I not hear it at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<Sander^home> Stanley00, I've runned fsck on the disks
<Sander^home> Stanley00, do you know where I can choose "Recover a broken system" on a ubuntu live cd?
<Stanley00> Sander^home: it is on alternate cd only, AFAIK
<Stanley00> Sander^home: did you try manuallly boot from grub command-line interface
<Sander^home> Stanley00, I don't know how to do that in grub.
<Sander^home> Stanley00, I got dropped to a cramfs prompt or something.
<SyberSol> Sander^home: saw that option in the ubuntu server cd 11.10
<Stanley00> Sander^home: when grub show a menu to choose OS, press c, then try run the following command
<Sander^home> Stanley00, It dosn't show a menu to choose os.
<Stanley00> Sander^home: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 or where you installed your ubuntu
<Stanley00> Sander^home: hmm, then try press Shift or Ctrl when you boot up, it will show a menu.
<Stanley00> Sander^home: next coomand is "initrd /initrd.img"
<Stanley00> Sander^home: the last command is "boot"
<sanderj> Stanley00, ok, Im just chaging nick here..
<sanderj> And trying
<Stanley00> sanderj: good luck, if that does not work, you could try recover by using alternate image.
<sanderj> Stanley00, do you know which alternate cd I can download?
<Stanley00> sanderj: I think the one has the same version as your current ubuntu is good
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I know the packages whose configuration files have been modified since installation?
<SyberSol> gribouille: if you know the installation date, a find command should do it
<KcGenesis> i can't install or uninstall .sofware from terminal .it comes with error:subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<KcGenesis> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/bandwidthd missing LSB information
<KcGenesis> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<KcGenesis> /etc/init.d/bandwidthd: 19: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<KcGenesis> invoke-rc.d: initscript bandwidthd, action "start" failed.
<KcGenesis> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<KcGenesis>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<KcGenesis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> KcGenesis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KcGenesis> can anyone help me
<Stanley00> !paste | KcGenesis please use this
<ubottu> KcGenesis please use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jami> nooor i hate my macbook :( i prepared the 11.04 like the description said but it still breaks the boot process with (initramfs: unable to find a medium containing a live file system)
<jami> ActionParsnip: any further suggestions
<KcGenesis> i have a problem:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/785783/
<gribouille> is it possible to know when a package was first installed and the last time it was updated?
<DonKeys> I have a file that refuses to sync through Ubuntu One, can anyone help me?
<iceroot> gribouille: no
<iceroot> gribouille: but there is "apt-get changelog packagename" which should help on the last question
<asa> ?
<gribouille> how can I enable the autogen option while installing the debsums package?
<stimpie> does someone know how to connect/browse to a windows share (unc path)? on the command line?
<tdn_> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a completely new Lenovo workstation with preinstalled Windows 7. I chose to install Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows. However, when restarting after install, it just boots Windows. Not Ubuntu. I figure this has something to do with EFI or something. How do I fix this?
<bean> tdn_: did you tell it to install the Grub bootloader when asked?
<venkatmangudi> tdn: I think it is the MBR
<KcGenesis> can any please solve my problem ?
<venkatmangudi> your bootloader is not loading windows
<bean> KcGenesis: what is your problem
<venkatmangudi> KcGenesis: I just joined, what is the problem?
<KcGenesis> my problem is ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/785783/ i can't install or any software .
<bean> KcGenesis: first you might want to apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade, then trying to apt-get install bandwidthd
<venkatmangudi> KcGenesis: looks like you need to update your repo
<venkatmangudi> do what bean says
<KcGenesis> venkatmangudi, and how to do that ,i am new to ubuntu.
<tdn_> bean, yes.
<christopher9812> whats the name of the program to automatically login at computer boot (gdm, ubuntu server 110.04)
<venkatmangudi> in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<bean> christopher9812: most people don't wan tot auto log in... passwords exist for a reason
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: why do you want to autologin at the server? seems very strange
<bean> agreed.
<christopher9812> The server contains all my videos and is hooked up to a projector
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: so surely its a desktop OS...
<MonkeyDust> christopher9812  the purpose of a server is that you never logout or shut down
<christopher9812> a desktop contains lots of extra programs, I installed gdm,
<christopher9812> I dont use it as a server
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: I know how to set it in lightdm
<christopher9812> okay, Ill install lightgdm
<bean> christopher9812: there should be a setting in System -> Administration -> Login Window, or something.
<christopher9812> I dont have panels
<bean> christopher9812: on the security tab.
<bean> heh
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<christopher9812> I have an openbox desktop, and I will play my videos by ssh 'DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -fs video.ogv'
<bean> that sounds overly complicated
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: could install vlc and use it's web UI
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: can even control it via android phone :)
<KcGenesis> venkatmangudi,can't do that it comes with another error;http://paste.ubuntu.com/785822/
<Emerling> KcGenesis, download here http://sourceforge.net/projects/bandwidthd/files/bandwidthd/bandwidthd%202.0.1/
<bean> Emerling: KcGenesis : no dont do that.
<christopher9812> ...will the display still be on the server?
<bean> KcGenesis: it updated the things that matter, I believe.
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: absolutely
<christopher9812> you have captured an intrest
<KcGenesis> Emerling, what not to do.?
<bean> KcGenesis: don't do what Emerling said.
<bean> KcGenesis: now try apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: when it loads, dock it to the panel and it will maximize when you play a video, you can also adjust volume and seek
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: plenty of vids online of it
<Raji> Hi all , How i can install pidgin?
<Raji> Thanks
<go8765> can anybody help me please with claw-mail and mail.ru. I have now this massage: sock_connect_address_list_async: connection to  pop.mail.ru:995 failed. but thunderbird with same options-work good
<christopher9812> I dont have panels or a dock
<bean> Raji: apt-get install pidgin
<Raji> Thanks @bean
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: should be ok
<KcGenesis> how to post screenshot
<go8765> KcGenesis, itmages.ru
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: although if what you have works, why change it :)
<aturenga> hallo
<jami> ActionParsnip: it works !! <3
<aturenga> I need help a little bit with Unity shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> jami: what works?
<christopher9812> is it easy to change lightgdm resolution command line over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: if you are autologging in, you won't see it
<christopher9812> I have not set up autologin yet
<jami> ActionParsnip: 11.04 under macbookpro 8.1
<ActionParsnip> jami: i see, nice
<aturenga> If I enable accessibility options, the DASH can not be invoked by Windows key
<jami> but not with live cd
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: you can modify the config files via ssh ;)
<Doonz> hey guys, I have two ethernet ports in my server eth0 is assigned to 192.168.*.* and when i try to assign eth1 to 10.0.1.* the network stops working as in i cant talk to the box anymore. Any ideas
<KcGenesis> Emerling, while reinstalling again error is displayed ;http://itmages.ru/image/view/373913/587c30a0
<wrek-gar>  trying to unrar a file split into 86 parts from one drive to another with the command unrar x /media/drive1/filepath /media/drive2/filepath - the problem is that it takes forever, is there any command which will make it work more quickly?
<jami> only via usb live stick
<ActionParsnip> jami: never saw the point in buying apple's overpriced hardware if you are just going to put ubuntu on it
<eein> my eeepc keeps crashing to this http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/1323/img20111119084122.jpg  I would grab the text but I don't see it in messages.  When it does that I cant switch to a tty or do anything but hard reboot it
<ActionParsnip> wrek-gar: could try unp
<Chees_BHW> hi. my php files are being downloaded instead of displayed. can anyone help me ?
<jami> ActionParsnip: it wasn't my choice. my company decided to switch to apple. i dont know why
<Emerling> KcGenesis,  i see
<wrek-gar> is unp an unpack command or something running under unrar?
<ActionParsnip> jami: free hardware I guess. win win
<ActionParsnip> wrek-gar: its an abstraction so you don't have to worry about unpacking syntaxes
<ActionParsnip> wrek-gar: the speed will be largely the same, its determined by drive speed, cpu and ram etc. you could use a lower nice value like -10 to give more cpu time to the unpacking command
<eein> anything I can do to fix the issue?  eeepc 1000h running ubuntu 11.10 up to date patches
<MonkeyDust> eein  what are you trying to do?
<eein> "end trace.  panic occurred, switching back to text console."  but the console never starts so I can't type anything
<eein> MonkeyDust, nothing just using the eeepc when it just randomly fails
<ActionParsnip> eein: is that on an installed OS or before install?
<eein> installed
<ActionParsnip> eein: have you tested your RAM?
<ActionParsnip> eein: do you have the newest BIOS?
<eein> yep not the issue memtest comes up clean and it was running mint for 2 years before.
<wrek-gar> ActionParsnip: working a lot faster thanks
<eein> ActionParsnip, no dont think so
<ActionParsnip> wrek-gar: sweet
<eein> maybe i haven't updated the bios for a while but again it runs other os without issue.  only ubuntu 11.10 i have had this
<ActionParsnip> wrek-gar: the lowest is -20 but you will cause instabilities using that low, stay at lowest -15 and it should help
<ActionParsnip> eein: Ubuntu may need the fixes in the newer bios, ram test is a good step to do too
<DonKeys> how to make a file sync over ubuntu one?
<eein> or a driver is poorly written
<eein> kinda think a bios update on a 4 year old computer is drawing straws
<ActionParsnip> eein: ive had new systems get new bioses quite a lot
<somsip>   /quit
<ActionParsnip> eein: what BIOS do you have?
<eein> yeah but ubuntu requiring a bios update on a 4 year old eeepc when no other os has needed it seems a bit odd.  dont know since I am using the eeepc
<eein> is there a way i can capture the trace.  i dont see it in messages
<eein> that way i have something useful to file a bug with
<sanjeev90an> is there any application like network scanner in ubuntu?
<gribouille> does the system kep a copu of all the installed packages?
<eein> sanjeev90an, nmap
<gribouille> s/kep/keep
<ActionParsnip> eein: could just enter setup when it's offered
<eein> ActionParsnip, what setup/
<gribouille> does the system keep a copy of all the installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> eein: when the bios splash loads
<ActionParsnip> eein: latest bios is ver 1104
<christopher9812> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<christopher9812> default-user=chris
<christopher9812> default-user-timeout=0
<christopher9812> pam-service=lightdm-autologin
<FloodBot1> christopher9812: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiescens> gribouille: i think it usually keeps the downloads cached for a little while
<quiescens> gribouille: i can't remember whether its space or time or what it is that eventually gets rid of them
<sanjeev90an> @eein i have installed nmap but it does not have same features as network scanner
<gribouille> if I upgrade a package to a newer version, is it possible to revert to the older version?
<eein> ActionParsnip, yes i know how to get to the bios setup but its kinda hard to do when using the pc.  my question is can i collect the trace
<MonkeyDust> sanjeev90an  there's sharkwire
<eein> isnt it wireshark
<enrichedd> lol
<MonkeyDust> wireshark, idd :)
<quiescens> gribouille: if you know the version you want you can potentially do: sudo apt-get install packagehere=version
<eein> sanjeev90an, what features is nmap not have out of curiousity
<gribouille> quiescens, but do the repositories keep old versions of packages?
<MonkeyDust> sanjeev90an  also try lsof -i
<sanjeev90an> it does not provide gui
<MonkeyDust> sanjeev90an  then there's wireshark for you
<KcGenesis> nobody solved my problem im'out
<go8765> can anybody help me please with claw-mail and mail.ru. I have now this massage: sock_connect_address_list_async: connection to  pop.mail.ru:995 failed. but thunderbird with same options-work good
<sanjeev90an> ok i will try wireshark then
<quiescens> gribouille: possibly depends on which mirror you use but i think they usually do
<sanjeev90an> thank you guys
<poppo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> go8765: does the config have a section for server and a seperate box for port number?
<poppo> ciao
<poppo> !ciao
<poppo> ciao!
<poppo> ciaoù
<poppo> ciao
<FloodBot1> poppo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poppo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eein_> yay it died again
<deggie> hi
<go8765> ActionParsnip, If i really undestand you-yes I hawe all settings, such in thunderbird, but in claw-mail it didnt work :(
<deggie> how do I access my ubuntu hd from my Ubuntu live cd?
<deggie> I tried to mount it with vfat
<ActionParsnip> deggie: nautilus should be able to mount it using gvfs automagically
<quiescens> yay, automagical
<Duker> How should I format a second drive for ubuntu if I want to be able to execute .sh files off of it?
<deggie> ActionParsnip. With fdisk I can see the disk
<ActionParsnip> deggie: thats cool, does the partition show up in the left pane in nautilus?
<pauser> hi ! I want to  create a DHCP-server but I do have only a laptop . Can I do something with VirtualBOX ??
<go8765> ActionParsnip, any ideas about claw-mail?
<Duker> Rather, I installed a second drive on my system, made it ext4 as well, and cant seem to change or add anything to or from the drive
<yabai> go8765: can you "see" the drive?
<Duker> Yea
<Duker> Has a lost + found in it
<Guest41390> hola
<Seveas> Duker, a freshly formatted filesystem is only writable by root. You may want to exercise your chown powers
<go8765> yabai, my problem is with claw-mail and mail.ru :)
<yabai> go8765: sorry...can't help...i use mutt
<Duker> Seveas, Thank you, I'll look up chown
<Seveas> Duker, sudo chown your_username /path/to/mountpoint
<Seveas> that'll make you owner so you can write
<induz> how can I see hindi fonts on Chrome browser under ubuntu 10...system has hindi Unicode fonts installed
<Duker> Seveas, thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> go8765: not sure dude, sorry
<ActionParsnip> induz: http://www.binarytides.com/blog/display-hindi-unicode-fonts-on-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> induz: simple websearch found me that....
<nixmaniack> aptitude hold <package> doesn't seem to work? am I doing something wrong?
<linuxearth>  /msg NickServ SET EMAIL linuxisone1@gmail.com
<Seveas> fail :)
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: watch out there dude
<linuxearth> ok
<sanjeev90an> how to make dolphin as default file manager in gnome?
<Seveas> next time it's your password, and ActionParsnip is known for stealing those
<linuxearth> oh yes
<linuxearth> i was trying it
<linuxearth> but command was wrong
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: i'd ask in #freenode for registering help if you need it
<allu2> sanjeev90an: i'd guess by changing something in gconf
 * allu2 searches..
<ActionParsnip> who me!
<leshkush> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: right click a folder in nautilus and select 'open with other app'
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: select dolphin then tick the box to remember th association, it should now be the default
<linuxearth> how do i ensure that i am secured?
 * allu2 leaves default filemanager problem to ActionParsnip 
 * linuxearth need some help
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: secured in what way?
<linuxearth> means what you see if you type: /whois linuxearth
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: is using a secure connection
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: looks good#
<auronandace> linuxearth: a dead certain way to ensure you are secure is to disconnect from the internet
<piranah> lol
<linuxearth> can you type the whole of the output at pastebin so that i can seen, please
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: sure
<induz> its not simple solution ActionParsnip
<sanjeev90an> ActionParsnip: the tick box is not there
<ActionParsnip> linuxearth: http://pastie.org/3085421
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: should say 'remember my choice' I think
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: it's there in that dialogue, justread the whole window
<zgr> hello i'm using 11.10, can someone tell me how is possible to disable guest login? adding "allow-guest=false" to lightdm.conf makes no sense
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=lightdm+disable+guest
<ActionParsnip> zgr: why does it make no sense?
<linuxearth> ok ty ActionParsnip ty
<yabai>  /part boom!
<sanjeev90an> ActionParsnip: no its not there
<dr_willis> If you want to disable the guest account you can do this by editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and adding "allow-guest=false" to the "SeatDefaults" section.
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: which release are you using?
<sanjeev90an> ActionParsnip: Gnome 2.32.1
<dr_willis> you are wanting to set the kde file manager as the default in gnome?
<zgr> thank I've gdm-guest-session installed
<jessica> I have Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS installed on a Compaq nc6220 Laptop with the Intel Mobile 915GM video chip and the screen flickers off and on.  It usuall starts doing it after about 15 minutes of uptime and frequency is irregular but close to 2 or 3 seconds and the black screen durations are only 1 second each.  I'm thinking this has something to do with gnome2
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<sanjeev90an> ActionParsnip: natty
<ActionParsnip> sanjeev90an: may help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-back-nautilus-as-your-default-file-manager.html
<jessica> I'm using console mode using irssi now and no flickering, but gnome is running on tty7 and still flickering. ... I suppose I could install xubuntu-desktop and see what xfce does.  I'm wondering if this is a known problem.... maybe a bug that has been reported somewhere.  I've done a couple google searches and found two possible workaround / fixes, but am not sure about them.  Just wondering if anyone here would have any advise for me.
<sanjeev90an1> ActionParsnip: natty
<jessica> I've not found anything yet that indicates a bug.  It may be something to do with the latest couple of kernels... Yea, that is an idea, I may revert to an older kernel and see....
<ActionParsnip> jessica: try oneiric livecd, the newer driver may help
<jessica> ActionParsnip: That's a good idea...
<sanjeev90an1> whois /arjun
<ActionParsnip> jessica: or could try: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=lucid
<jessica> One problem I see is that it is intermitten.  Last night, I could not make it do it.  I let it run all night and was still doing fine this morning. Since then, I've seen the flickering screen consistantly during 3 sessions, (including this one).
<ActionParsnip> jessica: may help, newer drivers into Lucid and that
<ActionParsnip> jessica: possibly bad ram or connection between screen and system
<fandejuni> Can somebody help me ?
<jessica> ActionParsnip: I do not think it could be bad ram and especially not connection between screen and system because I am in consloe mode now, and there is no flickering. (I'm on tty6 and flickering is still occuring, I can see it happening when I switch to tth7).
<fandejuni> I have a really strange bug
<asif> Can somebody help me ?
<ActionParsnip> jessica: I guess
<induz> hindi fonts are not shaped properly in google chrome
<danny> fandejuni , asif - you'd have more luck if you just say what's your problem
<ActionParsnip> induz: did the link i give not work?
<induz> firefox is slow
<induz> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> firefox is slow
<asif> how can i use eth0 and pppo same time on ubuntu 10.10? i've already used on windows xp
<danny> induz - most fonts are not shaped  properly unless they are A-Z
<spaceneedle> Just to let you know: Glchess has been reporting over 100% cpu usage on my laptop. I had a similiar problem using pychess on Fedora 15.
<danny> induz - chrome doesn't even regonise é in URL. say if my website is called cafénoir.com it will display it as caf%2534noir.com :(
<induz> so chrome is not good for me dan
<Pici> danny: Thats a limitation of DNS, not of chrome itself.
<asif> help me please...........
<xangua> induz: tried chromium¿
<Pici> danny: Sorry, not of DNS exactly, of non international TLDs.
<danny> Pici - yet firefox has learned to mask it as é
<induz> xangua, what is chrmium??
<Metroshica> I had an issue running external commands on Nagios3 in Ubuntu 10.04. I googled the error, found an answer that fixed it. It had my type in g-statoverride --update --add nagios www-data 2710 /var/lib/nagios3/rw sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add nagios nagios 751 /var/lib/nagios3 and restart nagios. That worked, but I don't know why, could anyone explain what these commands did?
<xangua> !info chromium-browser | induz
<jessica> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm not wanting to discount or rule out a hardware issue, that was actually my first thought, but not so sure any more.  I first thought that it might be due to overheating, but the fan is going on and off at what appear to be normal intervals and it doesn't feel exesively hot so... I don't think it's a heat issue.
<danny> Pici i realise that the actual é is hardcoded as a set of chars, but still
<ubottu> induz: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<Duker> Any reason why once working .sh files wouldn't work after an upgrade from 10.04-11.10? My terminal closes abruptly after launching the file
<induz> xangua, thats what I am using
<asif> how can i use eth0 and pppo same time on ubuntu 10.10?
<Metroshica> Oops, I pasted that wrong, the commands were sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add nagios www-data 2710 /var/lib/nagios3/rw
<Metroshica> sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add nagios nagios 751 /var/lib/nagios3. Any ideas on what these did?
<jessica> And when it is RAM issues, my experiences uaually are with total lockups.
<emilsedgh> hry guys. when i copy files to my flash disc, it starts fast but soon gets to a point where its almost stalled. this happens with many many discs. any ideas whats wrong?
<emilsedgh> s/hry/hey/
<dr_willis> emilsedgh:  what ubuntu release? ive seen similer issues with some older releases
<emilsedgh> dr_willis: actually im on Debian sid.
<Pici> Metroshica: It changed the owner of that file in a friendly way so that if nagios gets updated and this file gets touched by the package again, it won't reset to the original permissions.
<dr_willis> emilsedgh:  i thinkit was some sort of kernel bug/issue. i never did see an exact fix. other then trying a newer kenel dont know what else to tell you
<emilsedgh> ok dr_willis. thanks a lot.
<hatchetjack> how can I turn off unity auto hide?
<dr_willis> hatchetjack:  ccsm tool. has settings in its unity plugin for unity3d.
<Metroshica> Pici, ah ok, thanks, also, what were those numbers I put in as well? the 2710 and 751
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: you set unity settings in ccsm, you may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jessica> There are no proprietary video drivers loaded, far as I can tell. See: pastebin.com/rsZRDsCS
<Pici> Metroshica: Those are the octal values used to specify specific permissions to a file.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Octal_notation explains it in depth.
<kingofswords> hi im having problems adding shipping details on a web shop and have had problems b4 with shop with same basket interface...is this a ubuntu problem
<heui> rg
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  try a differnt browser?
<IngoPan2> http://amzn.to/AmznCyberMonday    10 € Gutschein: Silvester2011
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: what browsers have you tried?
<jessica> I do, however have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  See: pastebin.com/Seg4Td88
<kingofswords> dr_willis, tryed ff and chromium
<Metroshica> Pici, ah ok, so those are the same as the values that I use when I do chmod?
<Pici> Metroshica: yes.
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  try opera perhaps.
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, ff chromium
<mrbkap> Is it possible to install a minimal Ubuntu with a standard install CD?
<dr_willis> mrbkap:  i dont think so.
<kingofswords> cant find opera in synaptic
<Pici> mrbkap: no.
<dr_willis> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mrbkap> dr_willis: Pici: Ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> mrbkap: not that I know, you can download the minimal ISO, its 12Mb. Remember to MD5 test it
<jessica> I don't know what that xorg.conf file could be doing but could delete it and see what happens....
<kingofswords> can i not just install opera via synaptic?
<IngoPan2> http://amzn.to/AmznCyberMonday    10 € Gutschein: Silvester2011
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream. Why can I not hear it at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<mrbkap> ActionParsnip: Yeah.
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  i thinkits in the partners repo.. check the url above?
<mrbkap> That being said, if I'm going to install a minimal system on a Macbook Pro, are there any packages I need to make sure to install?
<kingofswords> i did
<pksadiq> dr_willis: seems that ubottu is encouraging usage of proprietary softwares like opera :(
<dr_willis> i tend to just go get the deb off the web site.
<kingofswords> it aint gonna sort it
<Duker> Is running my minecraft server as my user with admin/root access just a bad idea?  Seem to be having a hard time figuring out how to give a regular user the ability to execute the server_start.sh file
<ActionParsnip> mrbkap: kernel and bootloader, which will install by default
<overclucker> Duker: that's a really bad idea
<ki7rw> anyone know why suddenly i'm getting a bunch of bad signature messages when trying to update? http://pastebin.com/90Utv9qJ
<almoxarife> Duker: worse than bad, really gosh golly awful
<xangua> !gpgerr | ki7rw
<ubottu> ki7rw: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Duker> overclucker: Glad Im changing it then
<mrbkap> ActionParsnip: That's what I was hoping to hear :)
<ActionParsnip> Duker: make everyone a normal user then add the ones you want to give sudo access to the 'admin' group. You could chown the script to a group so that only users in a different group can run the command if you wish
<harm_> hi guys :)
<cisc0kid> hello everybody!
<Duker> ActionParsnip: Thanks1
<jessica> I think I'll try an older kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Duker: obviously those in teh admin group will be able to run it with sudo
<harm_> Does anyone know if you can develope for iOS in ubuntu ?
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, I have openjdk installed and the iced tea plugin too. When I try open .jnlp files (topcoder) it starts downloading then gets stuck and doesn't progress? What is the problem?
<Duker> But by user running the server in the admin group I'll be more secure than having my main admin/root launch the server?
<ActionParsnip> harm_: may help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1056426/iphone-app-development-on-ubuntu
<cisc0kid> harm: maybe you can dev ios within Vbox or the like?
<ActionParsnip> Duker: yes as the command will be running as user rather than root, i'd check in a minecraft channel to see if this is appropriate
<ki7rw> still getting bad signature messages after importing key updates
<opalepatrick> ok, lost connection - Is LVM something I can install 'after' having installed 11.10?
<dr_willis> opalepatrick:  i dont think so..  its how you partion your disks.
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<harm_> @actionparsnip thanks
<harm_> hwo do i react ?
<opalepatrick> that is useful dr_willis
<ki7rw> something wrong with the archives i'm using?
<Solshine> Hi. Is it at all possible to install a different operating system to Ubuntu via a mounted .iso?
<ActionParsnip> Solshine: in a VM yes, you will need to boot to the ISO as you expect to install it properly afaik
<Solshine> That's kind of beyond the scope of my skills... Can I make a USB stick boot instead? With something like unetbootin for example?
<projekt26> firefox does not update to the latest version 9 on my ubuntu. do I have to change something?
<Solshine> The OS in question is WinXP.
<rhin0> is it possible easily to mount an ubuntu iso in virtualbox
<rhin0> without cutting a cd
<kingofswords> is there an issue with some shopping baskets on web and ubuntu?
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/eHuca79j
<Solshine> Ah, found an answer on google. Thanks for the help. It is apparantly possible to use unetbootin to make a winxp stick. You need a digital  copy of your system (iso) and gparted (to make sure your stick is NTFS).
<tokam> gnome-panel crashes all the time. I use the gnome2 fallback hda intel graphics and 64bit ubuntu
<tokam> when I start e.g. evolution or pidgin the panel crashes I pasted the error messages in the pastebin
<tokam> Gleitkommaausnahme = Floatingpoint exception
<overclucker> rhin0: yes, it's very easy to mount isos in virtualbox
<tokam> how to start with gnome-session-fallback?
 * rhin0 hasn't seen windows for about 5 years :-D
<compdoc> you dont get out much
<tokam> I try this bugfix now http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1860340.html
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, I have openjdk installed and the iced tea plugin too. When I try open .jnlp files (topcoder) it starts downloading then gets stuck and doesn't progress? What is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: does what you use require sun java?
<hrolf> After a while I get this error http://pastebin.com/vMBtPULd
<RyChannelNS> hrolf, add the partner repsoitories and install sun-java6-jre
<kingofswords> is there an issue with some shopping baskets on web and ubuntu?
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  ive never heard of any problems..
<oneliner> i have been trying to recover my visual system for over three days now, all i ve tried has failed, i have a fresh reinstall and four hours worth of updates and willing to follow anyones advice; amd bulldozer six core 8gbram 2tb drive nvidia gtx 550 ti ubuntu 11.1064bit , installed recomended nvidia propietary drivers and lost X
<kingofswords> ok thx
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  what site?
<oneliner> pretty please?
<oneliner> changing settings to text in grub allows me to regain ttl1-6 else it hangs
<kingofswords> its 2 sites that use exactly the same basket program
<kingofswords> www.safercigs.com
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: did you try the xorg edgers archive ppa (less fresh), to get the later driver
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: you may also need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kingofswords> ive never had problem filling forms in b4
<oneliner> i ll try config first
<dr_willis> http://www.safercigs.com/ dosent even go to a actual site here... (on windows)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] I am recording an internet radio stream using Banshee Streamrecorder extension . Why can I not hear the sound at at the same time? Pressing Windows-key > gnome-control-center > Audio > Applications > ALSA plugin [firefox] is not muted. (Last night it worked.)
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: How do I know if it requires sun java?
<oneliner> ActionParsnip:  it complained about incomplete data in the xorg file but backed it up and wrote a new one
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: I'm running the TopCoder.com applet
<kingofswords> oops sorry safercigs.co.uk
<oneliner> reboot? try to start lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: it may state on the developer site, or you can ask them
<oneliner> so am rebooting
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: ideal, ok reboot
<pippo> ciao
<tacomaster> so is ubuntu 12.04 still in alpha?
<oneliner> what can i replace quiet splash with to get a verbose of what s going on during boot?
<pangolin> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: yes til 20(12) in the (4)th month, AApril
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: hence the version numbering
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: system hung
<oneliner> no access to ttyl
<oneliner> what do i replace "quiet splah" with in order to get verbose at boot?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: just remove them :)
<oneliner> ah
<oneliner> three days trying to figure out why a brand new machines that can run windows 7 flawlessly cant boot ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: different OS, different support
<oneliner> will it all end with me saying ubuntu just dosent cut it? or nvidia are jerks?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: all my hardware works out of the box in any linux I have tried, It took me 2 hours to get sound working and crank the pagefile
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: and that was a fresh install Win7, Win7 doesn't cut it
<oneliner> then we should probably swap gear ;)
<oneliner> did nvidia con me with this card?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: my stuff is from 2003/4 ish
<wh1t3> When I want to add something to a playlist somewhere (or basically whenever a file selection dialog pops up) I get the following error: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<wh1t3> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: yes, nvidia 6150LE 512Mb
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: oh, wait, so you saying i should like, ditch the novelty hardware?
<wh1t3> anyone have any idea what could cause that and how to fix it?
<djazz> i only hear sound when i unplug/plug in power cable, on laptop
<oneliner> prolly get a green monochrome 5" while am at it
<djazz> :(
<djazz> for about half a sec
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: no, just saying that some hardware working ok in Windows doesn't mean much
<oneliner> you re right, means as much not much as not working on ubuntu at all
<Guest19664> hello
<Guest19664> I have a question
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: did you try the xorg edgers update ppa>?
<ActionParsnip> Guest19664: ask away
<djazz> any hints to get sound working?
<Balthazar> djazz: Do you have Gnome ALSA mixer installed?
<zoLevDotCom> Hi!
<djazz> yes
<ActionParsnip> djazz: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Guest19664> I have installed ubuntu, and I want to change the login screen. I installed now LDXM, but when I restart the computer the old gnome login screen appears. so how can I set the LDXM as default login screen?
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: should i google that?
<oneliner> silly question
<djazz> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7846e2a9b48b93b827ce0540746a0f251061d01e
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<djazz> i hear a beep when i plug/unplug power cable, sounds the same in windows and linux
<Goku> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> djazz: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<djazz> ActionParsnip: options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<djazz> it echos that
<ActionParsnip> djazz: yes it will, it's also gone in the file
<ActionParsnip> djazz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/783582
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783582 in Ubuntu Oneiric "[Aspire 3830TG, Conexant ID 506c, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all" [Undecided,Fix released]
<djazz> ah
<ActionParsnip> djazz: reboot to test
<djazz> kk
<ActionParsnip> djazz: keep that link handy
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: I did this i.e. ran it through the command line and it opened up (with OpenJDK) so I don't think it is because it requires Sun Java. Can you seem to be able to spot any issues now?
<ActionParsnip> DjMadness: if adding the line doesnt work after reboot read the bug
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/java-doesnt-work-in-my-browser-910860/
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: does the last command work ok for you?
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: sweet
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: But when I right click -> open with -> Iced tea web start 6 it, tries to download the .jar file and then gets stuck at 6% and after a while reports the error I pasted earlier.
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: you could make a bash script, or alias to run that command easier
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: or make a copy of the launcher for Iced tea in /usr/share/applications     and change the Exec= line to run that
<djazz> ActionParsnip: no diff
<djazz> same bug
<Duker> If I make a standard user the owner of a directory will I still have control over it as admin?
<mk13> djazz: what is it that you trying to fix? motherboard beep for charging status change?
<djazz> ActionParsnip: if i open pulseaudio volume control, i can see the output meters
<ActionParsnip> Duker: users in the 'admin' group have 100% system access via gk/sudo
<djazz> mk13: i have no sound
<djazz> i only hear sound the half sec i plug/unplug power
<ActionParsnip> djazz: ok, remove the line and read through the bug report
<djazz> link
<djazz> again
<mk13> djazz: from a clean install or have you updated/changed anything yet?
<djazz> mk13: its pretty clean
<djazz> sound works sometimes
<djazz> ActionParsnip: link to bug?
<e41456> hi
<e41456> hi
<e41456> hi
<e41456> hi
<FloodBot1> e41456: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> djazz: the one I pasted you
<TehAndrewRyan> I need help regarding ramdisk within Ubuntu 11.10. I've made a ramdisk (3,9 GB standard size, don't remember how I set it up though as I got help from another guy) to run my Minecraft server on, but now I'd like to shrink it to 2 GB temporarily, since I'd like to assign more ram to Java instead. I however have no clue on how to do this. The ramdisk is mounted on /dev/shm/minecraft
<djazz> ActionParsnip: yeah, before i rebooted...
<djazz> ;)
<mk13> ActionParsnip: he rebooted... he prolly doesn't have it still...
<MahaVishnu> TehAndrewRyan{} does this ramdisk use an entry in /etc/fstab ?
<TehAndrewRyan> MahaVishnu: How do I check that? cat /etc/fstab ?
<MahaVishnu> TehAndrewRyan{} thats a good way.
<Rod_> sup folks
<djazz> headphones, same bug
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: the the repository is downloading, the have a shallow pipe so its gonna take a while, say do you have any insight onto why there are so many blogged and reported issues about recent nvidia and 11.04 onwards?
<oneliner> this is just uncanny
<The_Pugilist> I was trying to dd from sda to sdd, but wound up typing sdc instead... realized it too late, and now my sdc is totally messed up... it got about 8 gigs in... is there any way to recover?
<djazz> im using 11.10
<ActionParsnip> djazz: you could have bookmarked it....or it will be in your hostory
<djazz> im just lazy, its probably in log
<Rod_> I just decided to try Ubuntu as a file server for my enterprise. Is it possible to act as a file server AND as a windows-updates-distributor (aka WSUS)???
<lesshaste> I am trying to compile a cython program that uses gsl libraries.. I get undefined reference to `gsl_rng_mt19937'
<djazz> ActionParsnip: any solution there?
<lesshaste> any idea how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> djazz: not sure, read through
<mk13> djazz: what is the model of computer?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: never had a single issue, its why I only buy nvidia
<djazz> mk13: Acer Aspire TimelineX 3830TG
<oneliner> i used to be on that boat
<oneliner> then this aledged top notch LEMON landed on my lap
<Resistance> oneliner:  the issues only occur with Optimus cards, i'm not sure if that's still the case, but that might be why you see so many blog posts about it
<pksadiq> lesshaste: try compiling after installing the package like libgsl0-dev or something like that
<lesshaste> pksadiq: it is installed
<oneliner> Resistance: am living kicking proof that it still is
<Atlantic777> lesshaste: -lgsl ?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: does it have dual GPUs, as in intel AND nvidia. Or is it only nvidia?
<mk13> djazz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/783582 that is the link he pasted earlier
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783582 in Ubuntu Oneiric "[Aspire 3830TG, Conexant ID 506c, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lesshaste> Atlantic777: that made things worse :)
<djazz> mk13: i am already there
<Atlantic777> lesshaste: uhm, are you shure? What it says now?
<mk13> djazz: ahhh, didn't see it sent again
<lesshaste> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../lib/libgsl.so: undefined reference to `cblas_drot'
<djazz> mk13: it was in my logs
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: msi motherboard has no integrated video, only the pcie card
<TehAndrewRyan> MahaVishnu: http://pastebin.com/RHWL3xvJ According to this it haven't got an entry there... right?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: cool, makes life easier
<Atlantic777> lesshaste: that means that you need more -l things. Maybe -lcblas?
<oneliner> or, so i thought
<lesshaste> Atlantic777: just needed gcc -O3 -I/usr/include/python2.6 -o fasttest fasttest.c -lpython2.6 -lpthread -lm -lutil -ldl -fno-strict-aliasing -lgsl -lgslcblas
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: could try pre release precise, may help
<lesshaste> :)
<lesshaste> Atlantic777: thanks
<Atlantic777> yw lesshaste
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: ubuntu you mean +1?
<Atlantic777> lesshaste: that bothered me too, with sdl. :D
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: its prerelease but you can install the nvidia driver in liveCD environment to see if it's ok, just restart the x server instead of the system when you have got it in
<wh1t3> When I want to add something to a playlist somewhere (or basically whenever a file selection dialog pops up) I get the following error: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.". Any idea what might cause this/how I can solve it?
<oneliner> unless you can tell me there s some serious nvidia backing inthe 12.04i doubt i ll help
<oneliner> but as an experiment i wont cross it off just yet
<TehAndrewRyan> MahaVishnu: How do I make it an actual entry there, without messing up my current config?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: the later kernel may help
<smile4ever> Hi folks. Is there a way to set gnash as default for a website and adobe flash for the others? :p
<oneliner> i ve been digging; most of the broken functionality boils down to careless symlinks broken and changes to semantics which i am sure no one bothered letting nvidia know about
<oneliner> almost an orchestrated ati amd coup
<oneliner> 11.10 was too rushed and failed Q.A; period
<oneliner> now am paying the price having to supplement my install with unheard of ppas that have shallow pipes and add hours to my offtime (read, the price of free)
 * djazz reboots
<Jahcros> oneliner: is there a reason you can't use 11.04?
<Arnolds> Hello there. I have a problem with Nvidia graphics driver. I have a laptop with two Video cards. I am now trying to configure my drivers using nvidia-xconfig, but I can't. I am using Ubuntu 11.10. Thanks!
<Arnolds> Section "Default Device"
<Arnolds> 	Driver	"nvidia"
<Arnolds> EndSection
<sifo> helo :)
<Arnolds> Excuse me
<sifo> is ati driver good ?
<Arnolds> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Arnolds>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Resistance> !paste | Arnolds
<ubottu> Arnolds: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arnolds> This is what ncidia-xconfig shows
<Arnolds> *nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> Arnolds: can you pastebin the file
<oneliner> Jahcros: no, i should probably have payed no heed to the constant "11.10  is here is cool is awesome" system popups
<oneliner> id be still working with my computer instead of on my computer
<Arnolds> Here
<Arnolds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785994/
<Jahcros> oneliner: I've been trying to figure out how to shut that up for a while now.... I'm really not interested in updating to 11.10 until all the kinks are worked out.
<Arnolds> It lacks Default Device section
<Stormx2> Hey. Using ubuntu 11.10 64-bit with an NVIDIA 8800 GTX. What graphics driver should I use? Here are my options: http://imgur.com/Qrl3a
<Stormx2> I was told that at least 180+ was recommended for my card
<oneliner> looks like the PR team killed the guards and took over the geek lounge over at cacomical
<quiescens> Jahcros: isn't there just a "don't upgrade" button?
<oneliner> i ve been following and updating and upgrading ubuntu for a while, this is prolly the worst version to ever hit me
<Jahcros> quiescens: Yes but it comes back after a few reboots or after I've updated it seems like
<rizzeh> lol @ cacomical
<TehAndrewRyan> How do I make an entry for my ramdisk in /etc/fstab without messing up my current ramdisk setup?
<Stormx2> oneliner, tell me about it. Every version of ubuntu I need to do more at the beginning to have a sensible UX
<oneliner> used to be rather flawless and keep me rather ignorant of what was going on underneath, simple, FAST BOOTING
<Pici> oneliner: Do you have a support question? Or are you just here to complain?
<djazz> ActionParsnip, mk13: sound works!
<djazz> xD
<oneliner> now it takes four hours of good pipes to update mid releases and cant get it to boot under 40 sec no matter the hardware
<mk13> djazz: congrrats!
<djazz> i removed the EAPD flag from some "pins"
<djazz> :s
<oneliner> Pici am waiting while my support action takes place
<mk13> djazz: is this similar to what you had to do? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Timeline_3830#Sound_card_issue
<oneliner> i ll shutup now
 * djazz enjoys spotify again
<mk13> djazz: then yes, it was lol
<th^2> hello all. how do i write a script that prints my CPU temperature, nothing else?
<Stormx2> th^2, perhaps lm-sensors?
<djazz> mk13: yeah i used hda_analzer
<djazz> but i had to UNCHECK it
<djazz> i have checked it before
<MahaVishnu> th^2{} sensors | grep "Core 0:" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-4
<th^2> when i do a aptitude search, what does "i" mean?
<andyn> installed
<e414546> hi need some sandbox program and i also keep getting "ratelimit.c: 3 events suppressed", which makes my pc freeze. any ideas?
<th^2> andyn, danke
<andyn> p means purged, i.e. not installed
<th^2> MahaVishnu, thanks!!!
<th^2> no my conky is complete :)
<mk13> ubotu
<Duker> If I make a second administrator account will they have root access as well?
<andyn> sudo access, yes
<mk13> Duker: if they are in the group given permission by sudo
<Duker> Thanks
<Duker> Where can I edit group permissions?
<e414546> hi need some sandbox program and i also keep getting "ratelimit.c: 3 events suppressed", which makes my pc freeze. any ideas?
<e414546> ratelimit.c: 3 events suppressed completely chops the music when its on.. but it still does freeze my pc when there is no music on!
<ActionParsnip> Duker: there should be a user manager or ni cli you can use usermod or useradd
<spankstar> need some help... im trying to install ubuntu on my netbook but it keeps stalling after i select keyboard layout. :(
<andyn> sounds familiar
<Duker> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<spankstar> it has mint on it right now and mint runs like crap
<spankstar> ive had ubuntu on it before too.
<oneliner> spankstar: tried nomodeset from the special functions? (f6 in the cd boot menu)
<spankstar> ill give it a try
<spankstar> ty
<Duker> ActionParsnip: Only has the standard and admin groups, is there a way I could change standard permissions to everything except sudo?
<e414546> cmon fellers, i aint got all day to wait for an answer
<spankstar> oneliner when will i see this option. im botting from usb
<oneliner> ah, thats another boot, i was expecting cd boot
<oneliner> spankstar: should be able to press tab and add it
<Arnolds> So anyone can help me?
<Arnolds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/785994/
<Arnolds> Getting an error on nvidia-xconfig
<Arnolds> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Arnolds> <Arnolds>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<oneliner> Arnolds: thats not a problem if it writes another file
<oneliner> should mention it later inthe answer
<oneliner> backed up xorg.conf and wrote another file
<Pickleface> hey
<Pickleface> how big does my dvd have to be to burn ubuntu onto it
<Resistance> Pickleface:  burn how?  you mean write the Live image to it?
<Arnolds> onliner: So I just have to restart now?
<spankstar> oneliner i pressed tab at the bootmenu
<spankstar> should i just type in nomodeset ?
<xangua> Pickleface: burn the ubuntu iso as Image
<Arnolds> oneLiner: So I just have to restart now?
<oneliner> spankstar: am no usb pro but yeah thats the general gist
<mk13> Pickleface: considering the ubuntu .iso is from a CD, and DVD should be large enough
<oneliner> Arnolds: pretty much
<mk13> Pickleface: and = any*
<Arnolds> oneliner: Thanks! :)
<Pickleface> xangua erm, how :S
<oneliner> should stick around till it works,.. something i guess he s about to find out :)
<mk13> Pickleface: are you currently in windows?
<Pickleface> mk13 yeah
<Pickleface> win 7
<mk13> Pickleface: Win7?
<oneliner> spankstar: there are other boot time command line options for boots that lock up, some specially handy for laptops,
<mk13> Pickleface: ok, in that case: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Burn-a-CD-or-DVD-from-an-ISO-file
<Duker> Is there a way I could change standard user group permissions to everything except sudo?
<mk13> Pickleface: you may have to right click on the file and choose "Burn iso to disc" or similar
<oneliner> Duker: am sorry but i think thats how it is right now?
<smile4ever> Is Ubuntu supporting UEFI at the moment? :)
<tomodachi> smile4ever:  what is UEFI compared to EFI?
<tomodachi> since it supports EFI
<smile4ever> tomodachi: UEFI is the real standard
<hrolf> How do I quit Thunderbird in Ubuntu 11.10 (I want it removed from the tray) ?
<smile4ever> EFI is the main part of the standard
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: right click it maybe...
<Duker> How can I chown file inside a directory, I seem to own the folder but nothing in it
<xangua> hrolf: control+q
<xangua> or from que menu, quit hrolf
<tomodachi> smile4ever: well I boot my Mac in linux and i use EFI
<mk13> hrolf: just exiting should close it... the envelope icon is there anyways I believe
<smile4ever> Apple uses EFI :)
<smile4ever> But they should be using UEFI
<smile4ever> :p
<ActionParsnip> Duker: chown -R      will recursively chown
<ActionParsnip> tomodachi: uefi supercedes efi accoring to wikipedia...
<ActionParsnip> smile4ever: aslong as it boots, who cares
<mk13> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: ppa is done, should i rerun nvidia xconfig or it finger crossing time?
<spankstar> oneliner still hanging on keyboard select
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: i'd try the reboot, should be ok
<oneliner> spankstar: there are other boot time command line options for boots that lock up, some specially handy for laptops,
<spankstar> where do i find these
<smile4ever> ActionParsnip: I do ;) There is a difference :p
<Duker> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<oneliner> like acpi_osi="linux"
<oneliner> but as i said, usb boot is a whole other ball game, i havent played with it much
<hrolf> mk13: When I press F10 I don't Thunderbird to show its menu, so I believe it is still there
<oneliner> also dont use a sans stick (its u3 function gets in the way)
<ActionParsnip> smile4ever: in what way?
<smile4ever> oneliner: usb boot is always working here :)
<smile4ever> ActionParsnip: If you buy a UEFI pc and Ubuntu only supports EFI you have a chance ;) but it maybe it doesn't work ;)
<ActionParsnip> smile4ever: most of the stuff wkipedia says it does, grub has been doing for ages
<smile4ever> I will try it! :)
<ActionParsnip> smile4ever: its in a default ubuntu
<smile4ever> hmm.. that's a problem ;)
<ActionParsnip> smile4ever: normal PC bios can boot grub then do all that stuff already
<smile4ever> I use minimal Ubuntu install with Lubuntu-touch :p
<slayer> can someone tell me where in Ubuntu vi is set to start at the beggining of a line when entering insert mode?
<oneliner> anyway the xorg edgers work can be upstreamed into main dev?
<spankstar> oneliner where do i find these commands
<xangua> oneliner: there is one reason is called Edgers
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: did the ppa help?
<oneliner> apparently it worked, still have to setup dual heads and all that
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: indeed
<overclucker> slayer: i + Home isn't enough?
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: thought so, you have a super new nvidia chip so you need the newer driver
<slayer> overclucker:  when i go into inseert mode, it jumps to the start of the line, i want it at the point I hit enter
<slayer> er.. i  (insert mode)
<oneliner> xangua; am not using military grade hardware; this shouldnt be a hidden resource
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: the driver version in the official repos isn't new enough for your kit
<overclucker> slayer: hmm, 'i' should insert at cursor by default
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: always better to stay mid range for zero issues :)
<slayer> over, it's not.. hence my issue :)
<pksadiq> slayer: what about append, a?
<slayer> jumps to end of line with "a"
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: that is ok for "working on the machine", but am trying to "work with the machine" doing fancy 3d and things that require this heavy gear
<oneliner> am just saying new hardware shouldnt be taboo
<ActionParsnip> oneliner: indeed
<overclucker> slayer: does ':map i i' resolve this issue?
<overclucker> ah, he left
<spankstar> oneliner you said something about other commands?
<Pickleface> hello
<kfizz> I'm going to be writing some software to sync data from a frequently-updated network share into a database. My thoughts on this are: cron job to run a python script to check for new files and import those files into the MySQL DB. Anyone have any input/suggestions?
<Pickleface> my ubuntu looks really weird when I try it out
<Pickleface> really huge, I think cause of my graphics card
<Pickleface> how do i fix?
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: what GPU do you use?
<Pickleface> GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: graphics chip?
<oneliner> spankstar: give me a sec i ll try to google those out for you
<Pickleface> Nividia Geforce GT 520
<Guest13013> hi?
<reisio> Guest13013: hi
<Guest13013> can someone please supoort me
<Guest13013> ?
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: ok, run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and reboot
<Guest13013> i have a realtek 8187 installed that gives alot problems of disconnections in ubuntu so i buyed a usb pen wireless but now i dunno how to install it
<Guest13013> please
<Pickleface> ActionParsnip erm..when / where do I run it, im really new :S I havent even installed ubuntu yet just the trail version on my disk
<ActionParsnip> Guest13013: what is the output of:  lsusb     one line will identify the device
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: open a terminal and run it. I suggest you get fully updated first
<Pickleface> whats a terminal?
<Pickleface> how do i get fully updated?
<reisio> Guest13013: also if you change your nick (/nick someNewName) it'll be much simpler to converse with you
<reisio> Pickleface: CTRL+ALT+t, possibly
<Guest13013> should i paste output here?
<reisio> Guest13013: http://dpaste.com/ would be better
<oneliner> spankstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Introduction  a bit of a long read but will help you
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: use software centre, its available if you click the icon in the top left
<Stormx2> Hey. Using ubuntu 11.10 64-bit with an NVIDIA 8800 GTX. What graphics driver should I use? Here are my options: http://imgur.com/Qrl3a
<reisio> Guest13013: or use the pastebinit program and give us the link it outputs
<Stormx2> I was told that at least 180+ was recommended for my card
<Pickleface> ActionParsnip im on win 7 right now
<reisio> Stormx2: I'd go with current
<reisio> Stormx2: if that doesn't work you can change it to something else
<ActionParsnip> Stormx2: just run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<reisio> Stormx2: (by selecting the 'failsafe' option at the login screen)
<Stormx2> reisio, Why not current-updates?
<Pickleface> ActionParsnip okay so I go back to my trial thing, then look for a terminal then type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<reisio> Stormx2: does it say 'Recommended' beside that one?
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: get fully updated first
<Pickleface> ActionParsnip how do I do that ?
<reisio> Stormx2: course if you're using 173 and there are no issues, you could just stick to that one
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: software centre
<Stormx2> reisio, ActionParsnip, thanks
<Pickleface> ActionParsnip ok how dO i get to software center ?
<Stormx2> Also, how do I access the startup applications/services dialogue?
<Pickleface> also should I dl the new ubuntu or the 10.04 1 ?
<reisio> Stormx2: in 11.10... probably hit the Ubuntu icon at top left and type 'start' and see what it lists
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: click the icon in the top left and search there
<reisio> Stormx2: or session
<Stormx2> reisio, I'm using the gnome classic desktop
<reisio> Stormx2: ah
<reisio> Stormx2: then it'd be in a menu under preferences somewhere
<Stormx2> meh it's probably google-able
<reisio> I doubt it's that hard to find
<Edward2> Hello. Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having problems in getting sound.
<fabiofelgueiras> hi again
<fabiofelgueiras> its me the wireless dude
<fabiofelgueiras> i go paste in pastebin
<reisio> Edward2: what problems?
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: ok
<Edward2> No sound at all.
<reisio> Edward2: are there speakers hooked up?
<Edward2> I got headphones.
<reisio> Edward2: laptop?
<fabiofelgueiras> ok here the output of the lsusb
<Edward2> reisio: Tower, 3 outlets (I think).
<fabiofelgueiras> http://pastebin.com/QcPdFyrn
<fabiofelgueiras> i whant to unistall the realtek and use the ralink
<reisio> Edward2: okay, hit the volume icon at top right, make sure important channels aren't muted or at 0 volume
<Duker> If I switch users do terminal processes stop? Like if I have a user running a teamspeak server and I switch users will the TS server stop?
<reisio> Duker: nope
<Duker> Thanks :D
<reisio> Duker: okay I should clarify: if you ran the server properly, it will persist
<Duker> Hmm
<reisio> Duker: you're talking about switching users in GNOME?
<Duker> ubuntu 11.10
<slakcphil> how can my freenode nick be registered in ubuntu irc? same thing?
<reisio> Duker: right, GNOME
<slakcphil> freenode seems down..
<reisio> Duker: it should start a whole new X session, not log out the existing, if you use fast switch
<reisio> Duker: (that is: don't "log out", just "switch user")
<reisio> slakcphil: this is freenode
<fabiofelgueiras> the realtek gives me alot of disconnection problems, please someone help me install this new usb pen wireless
<Duker> Nice, thanks Reisio
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: did you paste the info?
<fabiofelgueiras> http://pastebin.com/QcPdFyrn
<fabiofelgueiras> yep
<slakcphil> reiso, cool, i could not connect to the "freenode" selection in xchat, only the "Ubuntu Servers" selection but reg worked of course
<reisio> slakcphil: odd
<slakcphil> reisio
<slakcphil> yeah
<reisio> slakcphil: possibly your 'freenode' item was mapped to a server that no longer is functioning
<fabiofelgueiras> cmon mates let reisio now give me a hand :)
<reisio> slakcphil: if you use irc.freenode.net (the round-robin) it should work more often
<slakcphil> could be,  well it was irc.freenode.net
<reisio> ah, that's odd, that's what I use
<reisio> maybe your ISP hates you
<slakcphil> yeah they do! :P
<Edward2> reisio: Clicked the speaker, not muted, volume max. Clicked settings, Output volume 100%, Alerts 80%, Hardware empty, Input empty, Output: "Dummy Output".
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: can you pastebin the output of lspci -n ?
<slakcphil> i use tor alot
<slakcphil> and nmap ;0
<reisio> Edward2: okay, open up a terminal (CTRL+ALT+t), run 'alsamixer', look for the same thing (low volume or muted [MM] channels)
<reisio> slakcphil: mmm, maybe they changed their thing
<reisio> freenode has its own tor system
<reisio> would ask #freenode about it
<slakcphil> see  i cannot connect to chat with tor
<slakcphil> never have
<overclucker> kfizz: you can use inotify in place of cron. not that there is anything wrong with using cron for his sort of thing.
<fabiofelgueiras> http://pastebin.com/hSiMi03d here it is ty for the help
<slakcphil> not error with tor but with freenode
<kfizz> overclucker, haven't heard of that. Any benefits over cron?
<fabiofelgueiras> the rtl is a usb to but this is a laptop
<fabiofelgueiras> so is internal usb i think
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: oh right you said it was usb?
<overclucker> kfizz: inotify detects file system changes, which would allow you to run code specific to those changes.
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: what's the make/model#?
<fabiofelgueiras> yes the new one i buyed is usb
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: of the dongle
<kfizz> overclucker, I just read the wikipedia article. I'm sure I could Google this question, but is there a way to configure it to watch just a certain (mounted) directory?
<Edward2> reisio: Master 100; Tone off, off; Bass 50; Treble 50; 3D Control 100; PCM Center 100; PCM front 100, 100; PCM LFE 100.
<reisio> Edward2: and none of those say 'MM' at the bottom?
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, sry got disconnected
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: what's the make/model#?
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: of the dongle
<fabiofelgueirass> of the new card?
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: yes
<fabiofelgueirass> is a wn727n
<reisio> Edward2: should say 00 and below 100, or MM and below 100; MM means muted
<fabiofelgueirass> tp link
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: lsmod | grep -i rt2800usb
<overclucker> kfizz: yup, it can do that
<fabiofelgueirass> did it
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, no output out of that
<mash_> hghhhhh
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, does it needs to be with sudo?
<overclucker> kfizz: here is an example if using inotify via incron: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<Edward2> reisio: Oh, sorry, found more. But I'll just give the muted ones. Tone MM, Surround MM, Mic Boost MM, S/PDIF MM, Analog Capture Boost MM, Audigy MM, External Amp MM, Sigmatel 4-speaker stereo MM.
<Edward2> Everything else is 100.
<CoachJ> can someone please tell me how I can get new versions of software on my 10.04LTS machine
<Edward2> Or, at least 50-100.
<tornado> Hi
<Angablade> Hi
<tornado> Hi guys, i have trouble with SLiM: in particular, after i've installed it (and changed the lines in the inittab file) it doesn't allow me with the login (every login fails)
<tornado> can anyone help me?
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, i did the -> lsmod | grep -i rt2800usb got no output
<reisio> Edward2: well go through and unmute some and make sure those aren't the problem (hit TAB for more)
<kfizz> Overclucker, thanks. I think that's going to work really well for me.
<reisio> Edward2: then give me a yell
<reisio> tornado: think slim is dead, no?  Why not use lightdm?
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: okay, then run sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: then add rt2800usb to /etc/modules
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: then try and connect via the network icon in the panel
<hatchetjack> where in ccsm would I go to disable auto hide for the unity launcher?
<overclucker> kfizz: yw
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, the add rt2800usb to etc/modules can u explain me better please
<tornado> reisio: do you think lightdm is better and lighter?
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: open a terminal (CTRL+ALT+t), then run sudo nano -w /etc/modules
<reisio> tornado: I think it's maintained
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, the add rt2800usb to etc/modules can u explain me better please
<surfdue> hello!
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: open a terminal (CTRL+ALT+t), then run sudo nano -w /etc/modules
<reisio> surfdue: hi
<surfdue> is ubuntu server 11.10 a good install version?
<reisio> surfdue: compared to...?
<surfdue> the options i have are 8.04 10.04 11.0x and 11.10
<reisio> surfdue: 10.04 is supported a full two years longer than 11.10
<surfdue> oh ok
<fabiofelgueirass> reision ok now what im editing a file..
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: you're adding rt2800usb to it and saving & exiting
<surfdue> reisio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation does this manual apply to 10.04 too
<surfdue> reisio: i also have the option of 10.04 and 11.04 what do you think ?
<wh1t3> When I want to add something to a playlist somewhere (or basically whenever a file selection dialog pops up) I get the following error: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'.". Any idea what might cause this/how I can solve it?
<surfdue> reisio: im sorry i mean 10.10
<reisio> surfdue: it should apply, yes
<fabiofelgueirass> resion, so i add rt2800usb before the lp line? and save is that it?
<reisio> surfdue: how'd we get onto 10.10?
<bingomanatee_> I am having problems in CUPS - ubuntu - web app for "add printer" page says "413 Request Entity TOo Large"
<surfdue> reisio: these are the full options 8.04 LTS, 10.04 LTS lucid, 10.10 maverick, 11.04 natty, 11.10 oceiric
<surfdue> lol at the name of the natty narwhal.. love it
<bingomanatee_> all the help i find online says it has to do with permissions in the /cups direcretorie(s) that I have set to 777
<reisio> surfdue: 10.04 is supported longer than any other version available ATM, that's what would make the decision for me
<surfdue> reisio: cool. what exactly does rts stand for
<reisio> surfdue: LTS? long term support
<surfdue> god I miss debian based systems..
<reisio> surfdue: the next one isn't for a few more months
<surfdue> -.- hate red hat based systems :P
<reisio> surfdue: so use Debian :D
<Humbedooh> reisio: he obviously wants real/time support :<
<reisio> surfdue: don't we all
<Humbedooh> rts!
<reisio> Humbedooh: uhuh...
<tornado> reisio: in archlinux it is downloadable from aur...
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: before or after, doesn't matter
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: just needs to be listed in that file
<surfdue> the problem is most hosting panels require centos
<surfdue> well finally im getting away from that..yay
<reisio> they all suck anyways
<surfdue> Lol this is irrelavant but my friend in germany just told me this over skype "do you know why people from america or poland cant connect to my minecraft server?"
<surfdue> lulz..
<surfdue> yes -.- I know exactly why.
<jsumners> How do I configure lightdm to _not require_ a password for a specific user?
<SunTsu> !ot > surfdue
<ubottu> surfdue, please see my private message
<fabiofelgueirass> reisio, ok but now i have the rtl working... i need to unistall it or everitime i place connect in icon it uzed the rtl
<fabiofelgueirass> howi change it to uze the new card?
<Stormx2> Hey. I've enabled network support for pulseaudio in "paprefs" in order to use MPD, but MPD is complaining that pulseaudio is refusing its connections. Any advice?
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: it really shouldn't matter
<reisio> fabiofelgueirass: you tried to make a connection?
<jsumners> No, I don't want autologin
<reisio> jsumners: 'guest' account?
<jsumners> Sort of. It's an account for a user that needs things to be as simple as possible
<meco> What is the command to show the name of the video card?
<reisio> meco: lspci | grep -i vga
<meco> ok
<slakcphil> lspci -v
<Edward2> reisio: Ok, I unmuted the muted turning them into green 00, but no sound (Trying with Banshee Media Player). Only sound I got was from the 6-port card which was a hiss, but that was when I unmuted the mic boost.
<slakcphil> that will be a detailed output
<excelsior> My laptop spontaneously died on me. I checked the power, full strength, after turning on, I checked the battery, fully charged, it's a Dell Studio 1558, any thoughts?
<reisio> Edward2: okay
<reisio> Edward2: at the top left of alsamixer, does it mention 'HDA'?
<slakcphil> excelsior, did it die? or powerdown
<slakcphil> like die as in unplugged from wall taking battery out? or like shutdown -p now
<reisio> -p?
<Edward2> reisio: No 'HDA' at top left.
<reisio> Edward2: what's it say?
 * jsumners didn't realize this was the #google_links channel
<apollo00> Is it possible to get a gui on ubuntu server?
<alexhairyman> like an html frontend?
<slakcphil> apollo00 apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment xorg
<gregoire_> Hi
<Edward2> reisio: Card: SB Audigy 2 [SB0240]; Chip: SigmaTel STAC9721,23.
<reisio> apollo00: possible, but I wouldn't advise it
<jsumners> But it isn't a link to exactly what I'm asking for. All of the top links are from 2007
<jsumners> Ubuntu wasn't using lightdm in 2007
<gregoire_> does one of you know something about the ip_forward option
<slakcphil> apollo00, that's what i did on a 8.04 server and it gave me a minimal desktop env
<slakcphil> maybe do a sudo apt-cache search gnome | grep -i desktop to see
 * Humbedooh coughs at the words gnome and minimal
<apollo00> thats exactly what im looking to do, a minimal desktop, i dont want all the added stuff
<fivedaysahead> ctrl alt F8 to go to second console?
<fivedaysahead> maybe try icewm?
<fivedaysahead> or want more minimal than that?
<slakcphil> Humbedoh, its minimal on a server with 16 GB RAM
<reisio> jsumners: User Accounts > set password to 'None' ?
<slakcphil> 8 core
<fivedaysahead> damn making my old 4 core comp with 3 gb feel old
<alexhairyman> Hello, I am trying to help a nonbeliever (windows user) with some problems (go figure) Tried teamviewer (which I used forever ago on windows) and I need a cross platform solution that does not rely on wine
<reisio> just a wm should be minimal enough, virtually regardless of which wm
<fivedaysahead> so how do i switch virtual consoles ctrl alt f8?
<Humbedooh> pfft
<spankstar> anyone know how to fix ubuntu install freezing after i select keyboard layout? im installing from usb to a netbook.
<reisio> alexhairyman: why do you need that
<jsumners> reisio, that has been done for several years already. This machine was just upgraded from Jaunty to Oneiric which forced a change from GDM to lightdm
<reisio> spankstar: what'd you pick?
<slakcphil> alexhairyman try screenconnect i think it does not
<spankstar> ive googled and saw others having the same problem but no solutions were givin
<slakcphil> maybe
<killfoo> anyone here uses tlp and can give me the gpg pug key for 02D65EFF ? keyservers dont work -.-
<fivedaysahead> or you could just initx which is super minimal!
<slakcphil> :)
<reisio> jsumners: the option isn't there anymore?
<spankstar> reisio default usa
<fivedaysahead> how do i switch virtual consoles?
<spankstar> didnt really pick one just nit next
<gregoire_> I tried to use ip_forward setting it to 1 by changing the sysctl.conf and even by the sysctl command but nothing works it's like I had done just nothing even if it written that the value is indeed to 1
<reisio> spankstar: mmmm, could maybe try the alternate install image
<reisio> spankstar: or try and pick something more specific
<slakcphil> gregoire_ are you using it with a program that is already enabling it forwarding the packet twice?
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: ctrl+alt+f1-6, f7 for X
<Edward2> spankstar, reisio: I ran into that. We could say I was running ahead of it. When installing, don't do ANYTHING until it says "Ready when you are".
<alexhairyman> \msg slakcphil just a question, does it work on mac too?
<fivedaysahead> VCoolio how do i go above F12?
<alexhairyman> whoops
<walden> hey, what programs are useful for editing video on Ubuntu?
<reisio> Edward2: heh
<fivedaysahead> if say i want to go to F13 for startx 7
<slakcphil> alexhairyman, the lspci -v ?
<reisio> Edward2: what'd you say, sigmatel something?
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: can't, why would you?
<Edward2> reisio: Card: SB Audigy 2 [SB0240]; Chip: SigmaTel STAC9721,23.
<walden> i tried editing AVCHD and ran into lots of b-frame problems
<Matrixiumn> bye
<excelsior> slakcphil: sorry I missed that earlier, it just died spontaneously. It's running Ubuntu 10.10, and had power and the battery in, and the battery was fully charged. It's a Dell Studio 1558.
<reisio> alexhairyman: I mean why can't you use Wine & teamviewer
<gregoire_> I don't think so, I am just setting this parameter and receiving ip packet from the other pc
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: 6 virtuel consoles is plenty, then one display server, maybe two, that's is, not?
<slakcphil> alexhairyman, it should, you could always try lspci -h
<slakcphil> or man lspci
<excelsior> slakcphil: it came back on, I'm working from it now.
<fivedaysahead> VCoolio: it is but is it possible to go above 6 i mean startx can make more than 6 so why would you not be able to access them?
<spankstar> Edward2 so i should wait for a bit before choosing next?
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: I guess someone thought of a workaround / possibility, it's linux after all, but I don't know of it
<Edward2> spankstar: Yeah, don't click next while it is installing.
<spankstar> reisio there is not alt for the netbook ubuntu 10.04
<spankstar> that i could find
<fivedaysahead> me either been trying to figure it out but i can't there must be away thanks for your helpe VCoolio
<slakcphil> excelsior, i would check the power settings and see if it is set to turn off when laptop lid is closed, there could be a short in the lid sensor...
<reisio> spankstar: why're you using such an old version...
<reisio> Edward2: pastebin lspci -n ?
<spankstar> its the only netbook version i could find
<spankstar> do you have a link for a newer one?
<reisio> spankstar: you don't need a netbook version
<reisio> most of the netbook edition ideas were folded into the mainline Ubuntu releases anyways, IIRC
<jsumners> reisio, http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12282011-025802pm.php <-- hasn't been changed in years
<reisio> jsumners: it just isn't working any longer?
<jsumners> correct
<reisio> what fun
<spankstar> ive had it on here before and like the way it runs... so i can install ubuntu and then set up the netbook options?
<spankstar> i only have a 1gig usb though.
<reisio> jsumners: you might try finding its config file, moving it elsewhere, starting from a fresh one and re-setting None
<jsumners> It worked prior to the forced switch from GDM
<spankstar> isnt the newer release larger than that?
<reisio> spankstar: yes it is
<reisio> it's going to be hard to get support for such an old release
<reisio> spankstar: sorry the _install media_ is not larger than 1GB
<excelsior> slakcphil: I'm pretty sure it's not the power setting, it was a hard shut down,
<reisio> thought you meant you were installing _to_ 1GB, not _from_
<spankstar> samethi ng happens with the newest release of jolicloud too
<spankstar> mint installed fine but it runs like shit
<pangolin> spankstar: Please mind the language
<spankstar> sorry
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: http://tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/tips.html#switch-virtual-consoles
<Edward2> ha! Nice timing. Half the internet died so I can't connect to a webpage.
<reisio> spankstar: I doubt Ubuntu and Mint will run that differently
<Toxa_zav_>  Здравствуйте, уважаемые пользователи. Столкнулся с такой проблемой: ноутбук e-machines d620 ( amd 1.6 ghz 874 mb ram videocard ATI x1250 128 mb)  стоит ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS Все обновления стоят.  а ситуация в том, что комп при просмотре видео или если серф в инете браузер тормозит
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: use right alt :)
<polsa> spankstar: have you tried out peppermintos? its based on lubuntu and its small
<reisio> Toxa_zav_: #ubuntu-ru
<dionysios> hi all
<reisio> hi
<dionysios> newby here
<dionysios> is this a help room
<reisio> dionysios: yes
<Toxa_zav_> -reisio- #ubuntu-ru said: "Cannot send to channel"
<VCoolio> fivedaysahead: also alt+left/right arrow switches console up/down
<Pickleface> hey
<Pickleface> okay im on ubuntu right now
<Pickleface> and I opened up the software center, it looks really weird :S
<phre4k> what do you mean with "weird"?
<dionysios> how do i get a list of rooms here
<Pickleface> erm..everything is really big, I dont think its uptodate with my graphic cards
<slakcphil> excelsior, any water damage? i would think that is not os related
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio, are u there?
<insectatorious> Trying to mount alternate-cd from iso using - sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0 - but I'm getting a 'must specify filesystem type'. help?
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: ?
<reisio> Toxa_zav_: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> Toxa_zav_: /msg nickserv help identify
<reisio> dionysios: /msg alis list *terms*to*match*
<MrStudent> Who can help me with a networking question?
<reisio> MrStudent: nobody until they see it
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio, i id all u said but now when i go connect to wireless always connectes uzing the rtl
<krysits> is ~750 MHz enough for ehcp.net stack?
<MrStudent> :P
<fabiofelgueiras> insted of the usb card
<insectatorious> !ask > MrStudent
<ubottu> MrStudent, please see my private message
<Pickleface> reisio: hey, how do I get my graphic card to work properly on ubuntu ?
<reisio> insectatorious: what does file ~/Desktop/ubunt*iso say?
<reisio> Pickleface: which card?
<VCoolio> insectatorious: -t iso9660
<fivedaysahead> how does one switch user using bash and login to that account without sudo?
<reisio> krysits: if it's a web-based panel, almost anything should be enough
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio, can i somwhow set the default card to be uzed when connection wirelles?
<reisio> krysits: never heard of that one, though
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: I'm not sure you need bother
<Pickleface> reisio: erm GTX 520 Nivida
<Toxa_zav_> >reisio< Thanks
<Pickleface> I dont know how to use ubuntu to check which graphics card I have :X
<insectatorious> reisio: can't test it as it's on my parents' machine...but thanks..im guessing the result will tell me what I need
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio, so i installed the 2800 thing u said now how i start uzng this new card?
<insectatorious> VCoolio: which is what you specified im guessing..cheers
<reisio> Pickleface: it's not working now?
<Ahmuck> how does one get the upside down question mark?
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: so i installed the 2800 thing u said now how i start uzng this new card?
<Ahmuck> está
<ian__> Does anyone know how to fix the WPA bug?
<VCoolio> insectatorious: sorry, thought is was a disc, it's -O loop, not -o
<Pickleface> reisio: it dosent look right, everything is extremely huge
<reisio> insectatorious: ordinarily you shouldn't have to specify -t
<reisio> Ahmuck: CTRL+SHIFT+u, bf, ENTER
<dionysios> #ubuntu-au
<Pickleface> nvidia gt 520 is what I have reisio
<reisio> Pickleface: gt 520 or gtx?
<Pickleface> GeForce GT 520M - NVIDIA
<Pickleface> ^
<dionysios> find #ubuntu-au
<reisio> Pickleface: okay, that should be supported by the latest nvidia driver
<Pickleface> reisio: okay, I get that driver how ?
<reisio> Pickleface: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: the problem i have now is how to tell him to stop uzing the rtl and start uzing this new usb card
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: why is that a problem?
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: can you not connect to the wireless network with the new dongle?
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: when i press connect it goes uze the old etl card
<fabiofelgueiras> rtl*
<Pickleface> reisio: okay, I'm just on the trial version of ubuntu, should I install the whole thing on my computer before doing the drivers thing ?
<juan_> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<juan_> windows
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: right click and tell it to forget/delete
<Pickleface> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html which one do I download ?
<reisio> Pickleface: there's not much point in doing it before installing, unless you are bored or you can't see stuff
<reisio> Pickleface: none
<chuck122> hi all
<reisio> Pickleface: follow the howto I already linked you to
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: i dont see how, and if i disconect the inner rtl card in the button of the laptop it dosent alow me to connect
<reisio> Pickleface: generally if you're downloading applications from random websites for Linux, you're doing it wrong; use your package manager (or in this case, just the preinstalled configurator)
<reisio> chuck122: hi
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: what was the other device model?
<coventry> Is there a way to manually add essid/password combinations to NetworkManager, so that NetworkManager will bind to those essids when it sees them?
<fabiofelgueiras> the other is a rtl8187
<fabiofelgueiras> is the one im uzing now
<fabiofelgueiras> but it is slow connection
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: add it to /etc/modprobe/blacklist, then reboot
<Pickleface> reisio: how do I get to system ?
<agostino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> Pickleface: system?
<agostino> !list
<Pickleface> yeah on the instructions it says     *        Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<NimeshNeema> how to install JDK in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Pickleface> how do I get to system :p
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: i have a etc/modeprobe.d is that it?
<alien20501> NimeshNeema : depends, but if you download manually you need to link it properly with your app
<Stormx2> Hey. I'm running a socket server on a particular port as user X. I can telnet to it fine as user X, but my connection is refused from user Y. What can I do to fix? I didn't have this issue in previous ubuntu versions.
<Stormx2> The server never sees the connection from user Y, so i'm assuming it's an internal firewall issue
<NimeshNeema> alien20501: i want to set up my system for Android dev.
<chuck122> to install the JDK the more simple way is to make an apt-get instal open-jdk
<NimeshNeema> chuck122: the command line says unable to locate package
<alien20501> nimesh: did you try what chuck122 is saying? it should work also
<NimeshNeema> :-(
<tjingboem> i want to show you a very small .png and ask if someone knows what program creates such diagrams: http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/GEN13.html
<alien20501> try openjdk-6-jre
<alien20501> and openjdk-6-jdk
<Pickleface> wow im hardly lagging
<Pickleface> on windows I would lag so much
<Pickleface> :X
<coventry> From reading /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian, looks like the answer to my question is "use /etc/network/interfaces".
<NimeshNeema> alien20501: kewl it worked
<chuck122> NimeshNeema I dont knwo the exact name, the prompt should tell you a list of proposition
<AAIBB^> does anyone know how I put ubuntu in energy efficient mode? I went from 10 hrs to 3 hrs battery life :s
<NimeshNeema> alien20501:  thanks. BTW it was already installed
<alien20501> nimesh: if unsure, you can always run "apt-cache search <PKG_NAME_OR_PART_OF_IT>"
<alien20501> good
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<NimeshNeema> in case i don't know the exact name of the package ?
<chuck122> NimeshNeema you can dwl it on the oracle site
<alien20501> yeah, or if you just want to browse pkgs available by partial name finding
<Duker> Anyone know a way to correct overscan with an intel hd graphics 3000?
<NimeshNeema> chuck122: i did that as well
<chuck122> NimeshNeema then change make a chmod +x on the file
<NimeshNeema> it's a .tar.gz archive
<alien20501> nimesh: just uncompress it, using "tar xvfz file.tar.gz"
<chuck122> NimeshNeema juste unzip it, in your document folder by instance
<hamed> hi how are you i am using xubuntu and i can't add arabic language to write any thing with arabic
<jstoone> When "file" command says that my file is a "MPEG v4 system, version 2" is it then a .mp3 or mp4?
<alien20501> jstoone: if it's audio only, it's mp3, otherwise if it has video in it it's mp4
<alien20501> usually
<reisio> jstoone: "MPEG  4"
<reisio> jstoone: it says right there in the output
<reisio> jstoone: if you want a better idea, try ffmpeg -i file
<jstoone> reisio: alien20501: Yea, but I just get confuesed 'cause when I think mp4 I think video+audio, but this is just audio..
<NimeshNeema> alien20501: chuck122 thanks
<alien20501> np
<reisio> jstoone: you can thank Apple for that nonsense
<chuck122> NimeshNeema then set the folder of jdk in the JAVA_HOME environnemnt variable, it's with this variable that the program will known how Java is located
<NimeshNeema> chuck122: okies
<chuck122> NimeshNeema u'r welcome
<hamed> hi how can i add another language in xubuntu
<jstoone> reisio: aha.. so a mpeg4 can be a solo audio track also. Good to know (:
<reisio> "MPEG" covers a lot
<reisio> as does MPEG-3, MPEG-2, MPEG-4
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: can u please tell me the command to edit the blacklist?
<reisio> one part of MPEG-3 is what you know as "mp3"
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jstoone> reisio: alien20501: Thanks a lot! I'll continue googling a bit
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: ty
<Edward2> reisio: Hi, sorry. Internet was funky and couldn't connect to anything else but chat. Here's pastebin: http://pastebin.com/eUtr2ZuF
<jstoone> reisio: and the other part?
<reisio> jstoone: actually sorry, one part of MPEG-2 is what you know as "mp3"
<tornado369> I installed xorg-xdm but he doesn't recognize my user for login. He only recognizes the "root" user. What can i do?
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: is that file supose to be empty?
<reisio> jstoone: MPEG-2, layer 3
<reisio> jstoone: there are lots of parts, gobs of them
<alien20501> actually, since we're on the subject... anyone knows a command that would convert a MP3 and/or flac as CONSTANT bitrate (even if it is VBR) ? I need to convert a bunch of mp3s so it works with a program that expects only CBR and not VBR... been looking around... lame seems to be an option
<guntbert> tornado369: what is your system?
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: i see blacklist.conf is this the file i need to edit?
<alien20501> but is there another one you guys might think of
<reisio> jstoone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_Picture_Experts_Group#Standards
<tornado369> guntbert: archlinux
<reisio> fabiofelgueiras: probably
<alien20501> probably need to wrap it with a script or something
<alien20501> so cli preferred
<guntbert> tornado369: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<surfdue> reisio: come to find out they require atleast 10.10 or 11.04 https://github.com/primalmotion/Archipel/wiki/General%3A-Supported-Linux-Distributions
<surfdue> erg
<surfdue> is it possible to upgrade from 10.04
<reisio> surfdue: to what?
<surfdue> 11.04
<xangua> surfdue: you can ungrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<xangua> and then from 10.10 to 11.04 and finally to 11.10 surfdue
<surfdue> ah
<gdoteof> i have firefox 8; i am trying to use the sun-java6-plugin and it's not working
<guntbert> tornado369: but there is #archlinux        on this network
<gdoteof> it installs; but about:plugins doesn't show anything
<surfdue> ok do you have a link or command?
<agostino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gdoteof> also doesn't appear to work in chrome
<alexhairyman> sun java is being removed from repositories by oracle in  a little while, better switch to openjdk
<gdoteof> i am using ubuntu 11.04
<surfdue> found it
<alien20501> surfdue : try "update-manager"
<Pickleface> crap
<Pickleface> I just uninstalled my win7 and installed ubuntu
<Pickleface> XD
<guntbert> !enter | Pickleface
<ubottu> Pickleface: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alien20501> Pickleface: sound to me like something that should have started with : yay!!!
<Pickleface> okay, sorry
<syst3m> hello, I was just wondering if anyone else is having slow update speeds or download speeds from software center?
<surfdue> !8ball | I am hungry.
<surfdue> lame -.-
<snoeman> how do I change a ssh session using remote desktop viewer from cli to gui?
<Pickleface> lol I hope I dont regret it, so far I am liking it :)
<alien20501> syst3m: yep... happens sometimes
<Edward2> reisio: You still there?
<MahaVishnu> snoeman{} something like export DISPLAY=:0.0 then start an x server
<alexhairyman> syst3m: I use apt-get for 90% of my stuff
<gdoteof> i just don't get it.  every tutorial says to simply intall sun-java6-plugin
<gdoteof> but it doesn't work for me
<tornado369> guntbert: i know it. But on that channel people are like plants.
<syst3m> alien20501: thanks. first time ive noticed it.
<guntbert> tornado369: but we don't support archlinux here
<fabiofelgueiras> hi again reisio
<alien20501> syst3m: what you CAN do is switch mirrors in sources.list
<snoeman> MahaVishu:where do I put the commands?
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: i have blacklisted the 8187 and it is now starting
<tornado369> guntbert: but i could install xorg-xdm on ubuntu too, isn't it?
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: but the other card not installed
<MahaVishnu> snoeman{} are you ssh'ed in to the server you want a gui on ?
<snoeman> yes
<nixbox> hi guys
<snoeman> on cli
<gdoteof> then to install it 'manually' it says to look under /opt/java and make a symbolic link to the plugin folder
<gdoteof> but there is not an /opt/java!
<guntbert> snoeman: if you don't need the complete desktop just start the ssh connection with:     ssh -X  user@host     then start a GUI app from there
<MahaVishnu> snoeman{} then put the command there
<fabiofelgueiras> reisio: im now in another computer i can talk with u in this computer to solve the problem of installing the other card
<syst3m> alien20501: change location in software sources?
<snoeman> Where do I put the commands?
<alien20501> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<guntbert> tornado369: it doesn't matter - things are different in both distros
<alien20501> before "archive.ubuntu.com" you add your 2 letter country code
<alien20501> it does wonders
<chuck122> anyone knowns why there are no .bashtc file in Linux mint and where so where set the variable environnement in this distribution?
<nixbox> i just installed ubuntu 11.10, my wireless does not work through the network manager, even if i try to enable wireless from the network manager context menu, it gets disabled immediately and i do not get an error. I have an atheros wifi card with ath5k driver, iwconfig shows the wlan0 interface and doing a scan using iwlist wlan0 scan works perfect. Moreover, wicd-manager is able to connect using wireless, but its the network manager 
<alien20501> for example, ca.archive.ubuntu.com for canada
<guntbert> MahaVishnu: no need for {} after a nick
<xangua> !mint | chuck122
<ubottu> chuck122: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<snoeman> guntbert: Can you be more specific where I put the ssh -X etc. Remote desktop viewer has no place for commands.
<syst3m> mine is already ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<agostino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alien20501> then try us
<fabiofelgueiras> i need help install the wn727n in ubuntu 11.10
<alien20501> when the CA servers are loaded
<chuck122> ubottu kk I use Ubuntu but I try Mint and I wondering where was this file
<ubottu> chuck122: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chuck122> ubottu don't worry ;)
<guntbert> snoeman: on your local machine, in CLI you write     ssh -X <username>@<remoteHost>, then you get a shell again and there you call your GUI program
<ubottu> chuck122: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alien20501> chuck122: did you mean ".bashrc" ?
<fivedaysahead> why do my bash scripts run different when i run it with ./ and double clicking the file?
<chuck122> alien20501 yes
<alien20501> or are u talking about tcsh shell ?
<snoeman> ok thanks
<Edward2> Is anyone else able to help me with getting sound to work on Ubuntu 11.10?
<alien20501> what does echo $SHELL report
<ezrafree> hello
<fivedaysahead> it tells me /bin/bash
<guntbert> !sound | Edward2 did you see
<ubottu> Edward2 did you see: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<alien20501> it's possible that it's not there, I've seen it before, but it doesn't matter, if you create it, it will be used
<ezrafree> is it possible to install the latest thunderbird in ubuntu?
<fivedaysahead> which is what i have set
<chuck122> alien20501 In Ubuntu distribution I set the export of variable environnement in the end of this file but in Linux Mint this fils doesn't exist.
<fivedaysahead> but i have su user2 and then gedit to have it open but if i run it with ./ it won't open but if i double click the file it works?
<fivedaysahead> any ideas
<alien20501> chuck122: doesn't matter, the binary code for bash should try to use it...
<guntbert> chuck122: please don't ask for mint support here
<xangua> ezrafree: there is a stable thunderbird PPA
<graft> chuck122: if there's no ~/.bashrc it'll use /etc/bash.bashrc or some such
<peterrus> hey, booting my ubuntu server 11.10 install seems to hang at 'running init-bottom'. Is there  some way I can check whats going wrong?
<snarkster> im trying to recover some deleted images on my daughters ipod, but cant seem to find where it mounted it.. anyone else ever done this before?
<chuck122> graft kk sorry
<agostino> dvdrip
<alien20501> it's easier to just create it imho
<peterrus> snarkster: afaik you cant mount the ipod as mass storage
<peterrus> might be wrong on that though
<peterrus> i probably am
<snarkster> oh damn that sucks
<peterrus> do a sudo fdisk -u
<graft> i think you can mount an ipod
<peterrus> or fdisk -l
<peterrus> not sure , one of the two
<graft> when my brother plugs his in it mounts...
<MahaVishnu> you can mount it usually ends up in /media/ipod or some such
<snarkster> fdisk -l shows nothing but the internal drives
<ezrafree> xangua: is it possible to install the latest version of thunderbird? (version 9)
<guntbert> peterrus: you could ask in #ubuntu-server (might get better response)
<alien20501> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<peterrus> guntbert: tnx
<Jahcros> snarkster: how old is the ipod?
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ any error messages in dmesg when plugging it in ?
<fabiofelgueiras> please some help
<graft> !ask | fabiofelgueiras
<ubottu> fabiofelgueiras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fabiofelgueiras> i need to connect this usb card wn727n
<ezrafree> i am currently running thunderbird 3.x on ubuntu, how can i upgrade to something more recent?
<snarkster> no error messages anymore. LOL the device is a 5.0.1 iOS device
<ezrafree> is it possible to update to a more recent version of thunderbird through apt?
<snarkster> her ex deleted all the images of my grandson.. would be nice to get them back
<graft> ezrafree: what release are you running?
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ but no partitions show up in fdisk ?
<snarkster> right
<ezrafree> graft: 11.04
<fabiofelgueiras> i need help install the wn727n in ubuntu 11.10
<snarkster> it does bring up shotwell and banshee but these arent what i need.
<graft> ezrafree: looks like that only has 3.1 - oneiric has 8
<ezrafree> wow what a huge jump
<x3no> hello, can anybody help with desktop slideshow?
<ezrafree> since when did mozilla start updating so frequently lol
<graft> ezrafree: mozilla started a super-fast release cycle
<ezrafree> graft: ah, i see. that's crazy haha
 * Daxter slaps 2 around a bit with a large trout
<Daxter> lol
<ezrafree> graft: can i still run gnome/compiz in 11.10?
<Doodie> hi, how to ping from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255?
<graft> ezrafree: i wouldn't count on it
<fabiofelgueiras> i need help install the wn727n in ubuntu 11.10
 * Daxter calls ezrafree a baboon-faced toilet.
<graft> ezrafree: 11.10 is frankly pretty bad as far as gnome/compiz goes, they deprecated that in favor of unity
<graft> ezrafree: i switched to kde4 in 11.10
<ezrafree> graft: meh, guess i'll have to remove the apt version of thunderbird and install from their website then
<snarkster> really strange how there are no mount points showing anywhere but software works on it
<bradleymeck> is there an alternative version of skype that doesnt crash and burn on ubuntu?
<graft> ezrafree: there might be a ppa, hold on a sec
<Mellissa> I installed Ubuntu on my hard drive, but I want to remove Ubuntu + Grub completely.  How do I remove it + Grub?
<guntbert> Doodie: ping -b 192.168.255.255
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ does mount show it mounted anywhere ?
<fabiofelgueiras> i need help install the wn727n in ubuntu 11.10 please
<graft> ezrafree: try this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<kasii> my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<kasii> need a help please
<kasii> it load for a long time
<snarkster> MahaVishnu: nope mount does not show it specifically..
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ then maybe he deleted the whole fat32 partition on the ipod.
<snarkster> the device works fine and there is music on it. and some pictures
<fabiofelgueiras> i need help install the wn727n in ubuntu 11.10 please
<kasii> ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<snarkster> i was pretty sure it would show up as sdc but it doesnt
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: what are you trying?
<kasii> need a help please
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ if it doesn't show up in fdisk how can the partition work?
<snarkster> you got me dude.. this is why Im here
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<snarkster> shotwell shows mw pictures on the device just not the ones we are looking for
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: i tryed something that reisio said something about installing some 2800 thing
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ afaik it shouldn't be working at all...
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: rt2800usb?
<fabiofelgueiras> think so
<Mellissa>  I want to remove Ubuntu + Grub completely.  How do I remove it + Grub?
<snarkster> MahaVishnu: my point exactly
<fabiofelgueiras> graft how can i check if it is installed?
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: what was the result of that?
<snarkster> plays music, shows a few pics, but no mount point
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: dunno, see what it says in dmesg, see if it reports a wireless adapter in network manager, etc.
<fabiofelgueiras> whats dmesg?
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ and you don't have a mount line in /etc/fstab it just auto mounts ?
<snarkster> yups
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: err... it's a system message utility, just type dmesg in a terminal
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: you probably won't understand the output
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<snarkster> doing ls /dev/sd* shows only the internal drives
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<fabiofelgueiras> y
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: can you pastebin the output of "lsmod"?
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: i will paste in pastebin
<kasii>  ‎my ubuntu(oneric oncelot ) fails to shut after partial upgrade
<reisio> kasii: you're spamming now
<fabiofelgueiras> wgraft im in one computer and trying to install it in another one
<kasii> ᐅᑲᔾ
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ idk ;\
<ezrafree> graft: thanks, i'll try that out
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: what am i searching for with that command?
<kasii> okay reissio
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: which command?
<fabiofelgueiras> dmesg
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: well, just see what it says after you plug the wireless card in
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: please help me install this step by step please
<phre4k> hello, I want to display the LightDM not on the first, but on the second display. How do I manage that?
<c3ntury> Hey guys.
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: are you running 11.10?
<rhizmoe> how do i know what process handles on-screen notifications?
<rhizmoe> 11.10
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: yes
<reisio> c3ntury: hey
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: are you running the 3.0.0 kernel?
<trism> rhizmoe: notify-osd if you are using unity
<c3ntury> I'm trying to get a classic gnome (with taskbar etc) environment on my Ubuntu Server install... but it's not going well.
<c3ntury> http://imgf.tw/800841395.png
<c3ntury> Here's what I've got so far.
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: dunno
<Pickleface> okay I got ubuntu kind of set up
<c3ntury> Any ideas what I'm going wrong ? :/ and hey reisio :)
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: type "uname -a" in the terminal
<Pickleface> reisio: can you link me to the page again to update my drivers for my graphics card ?
<fabiofelgueiras> graft : yest it says 3.0.0-12
<snarkster> anyone else got any ideas on iOS 5.0.1 device mount points?
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: can you pastebin your 'lsmod' output?
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: after you plug the card in?
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ do a locate on a filename from the ipod like. locate sally323.jpg
<fabiofelgueiras> i notice when i plug it the dmesg says that new highspeed device 6 using ehci_hcd
<gaurav> 02:39 *** HelloComputer15 JOIN
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: i notice when i plug it the dmesg says that new highspeed device 6 using ehci_hcd
<snarkster> hmm
<snarkster> ok
<worrow> I need some direction please.
<graft> worrow: south
<MahaVishnu> snarkster~ you have a very strange situation
<worrow> I am looking for an operating system by Linux that makes it easy to make my computer a wifi hotspot
<xangua> !nounity | c3ntury: install ubuntu-desktop and then the gnome fallback mode
<ubottu> c3ntury: install ubuntu-desktop and then the gnome fallback mode: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<graft> worrow: you can do that with ubuntu easily, just goto network manager and select 'create new wireless network'
<c3ntury> ubottu, xangua, apparently ubuntu-desktop is already installed.
<ubottu> c3ntury: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c3ntury> Ah, sorry. Wait, why am I talking to a bot?
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: im in another pc trying to install it
<worrow> graft, I tried doing that with ad-hoc but ad-hoc does not work well
<snarkster> hmm running locate only finds whats in my .local folder.
<graft> c3ntury: it won't go well, they ditched gnome2... the fallback is basically a kludge
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: cant past it but i can tell u some of the output
<graft> c3ntury: basically, you can't have a gnome2 experience any more on ubuntu
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: it have the rt2800usb and rt2800lib
<c3ntury> But unity bloody crashes on my server.. :/
<Pickleface> Erm can someone help me, I just installed ubuntu and everything looks really big, I think I need drivers for my graphics card I had the nivida GT 520
<worrow> graft, I have peppermint os and have tried the create wireless and it was a no go. My mac computer see's it and then when trying to connect to it, it times out
<graft> c3ntury: i switched to kde4, it's pretty nice
<phre4k> anyone have an idea how to display the LightDM greeter on the second display instead of the first?
<c3ntury> That's an idea graft, how could I go about installing that?
<graft> c3ntury: just install kubuntu-desktop
<snarkster> found it
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: i connected the rtl8187 on the other pc you whant me to paste output of what command?
<snarkster> ./.gvfs
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: dmesg and lsmod
<fabiofelgueiras> ok
<c3ntury> graft: Do I just install it and then it'll suddenly work or is there more to it? o.0
<worrow> is there a 1 click tool for creating a wireless hotspot?
<graft> c3ntury: pretty much... it'll show up as an option when you login, as "KDE plasma desktop" or some such
<graft> worrow: peppermint os?
<worrow> ya, derivative of ubuntu
<c3ntury> When I login? I'm on server bare in mind graft :p
<worrow> haven't switched yet
<c3ntury> So login would be via SSH.
<c3ntury> Or VNC.
<graft> worrow: don't they have their own help channel?
<snarkster> nope
<worrow> need somethine thats easy to share network connection just like a mac does.
<snarkster> thats not it
<worrow> Yes but not many people there
<worrow> Besides I am trying to find another system
<graft> worrow: well, in ubuntu it's a snap via network manager, i can't imagine they changed it that much.... i'm not sure what you mean about ad-hoc, it doesn't even give me that option
<worrow> i want it to be wired internet--->computer-->Share via wifi
<xangua> then pleas ask to your distro support channel, forums, whatever
<xangua> worrow:
<fivedaysahead> how do you run a program with it automatically switching to it? like gedit & will switch to it automatically how do i keep the focus on the terminal? and have it still open gedit?
<graft> c3ntury: wait, why do you care about unity, etc. if you're just sshing in?
<c3ntury> graft: I need to run VirtualBox.
<c3ntury> And it'd seem you can't do that purely on the terminal within a screen or whatever :/
<linxeh> I run virtualbox headly
<worrow> do I have tohave my shared connection set a certain way for a mac to see it?
<linxeh> headless
<c3ntury> linxeh: How on earth do you do that?!
<linxeh> and use RDP to connect to it
<c3ntury> Can you do it with vmware as well?
<linxeh> c3ntury: install the debs from the oracle site
<escott> fivedaysahead, that would have to be something in the window manager. you might see if there is a plugin to compiz in ccsm if you are using unity
<linxeh> c3ntury: only with vmware esxi
<snarkster> nautilus is no help
<c3ntury> ESXi is a OS of its own iirc? :p
<x3no> can anybody help with this?      http://sebmalod.deviantart.com/art/Dynamic-desktop-UBUNTU-99007631      then: Then, right click on the desktop--> " change background" - > "Add"---> and navigate towards... / Chameleon / Chameleon.xml. , in ubuntu 11.10 it cant open something that IS NOT an image
<linxeh> c3ntury: the "full" virtualbox lets you install an addons package that provides headless RDP support
<fivedaysahead> well what i really want to do is when i startx -- :1 it will automatically switch to it and i don't want that i want it to run in the background
<linxeh> c3ntury: yes, esxi is a full hypervisor that runs as its own OS. VMware server used to do it too iirc, but it is discontinued
<c3ntury> linxeh: mmkay. I'll look into it now. :)
<c3ntury> I'll need it for VMWare Player then anyway.
<worrow> whats the difference between ad-hoc and infastructure wqhen setting up a shared wireless?
<c3ntury> Back to square one xD
<peterrus> What would be the correct way to disable the framebuffer when booting?
<linxeh> worrow: adhoc is peer to peer, and potentialy slower with many devices. infrastructure typically uses a router / access point (or more than one)
<escott> fivedaysahead, that wont work. the X server will automatically probe the device. what about xnest?
<snarkster> ifuse failed to start AFC service 'com.apple.afc' on the device
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: thedmesg is to big dont apear all in the window
<c3ntury> graft: Installed, and uh, nothing changed.
<c3ntury> I need to edit the xstartup file methinks, but no idea what to put in.
<graft> c3ntury: err? i'm not sure exactly how you're starting your session...
<c3ntury> vncserver :1 usually graft.
<x3no> hello there. "I'm having problems getting a dynamic background for Ubuntu that changes hourly to work. I'm following the instructions on here - http://sebmalod.deviantart.com/art/Dynamic-desktop-UBUNTU-99007631  - can anyone point me in the right direction? " ubuntu 11.10
<graft> c3ntury: hmm, dunno much about vncserver any more, sorry
<c3ntury> No worries :(
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: just paste whatever you can, mate
<fivedaysahead> is it possible to be able to run startx -- :1 without it automatically switching to that screen
<c3ntury> YES, I've done it!
<c3ntury> Just put in the command 'gnome-session-fallback' into the console.
<graft> c3ntury: what, running kde?
<c3ntury> Nope, gnome-fallback graft.
<graft> ah
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: ok i pasted it in http://pastebin.com/7eSNcYbvT
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: ok i pasted it in http://pastebin.com/eSNcYbvT
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: is this one http://pastebin.com/eSNcYbvT
<phre4k> How do I change LightDM to show on another display? <--- still unanswered
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: looks like it's working...?
<escott> phre4k, have you tried adjusting the vt_handoff argument to the kernel?
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: is working the rtl8187 but i have a usb pen wireless wn272n what i whant to connect insted of the rtl8187
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: so, is this the dmesg output for the rtl8187?
<phre4k> escott: what do I do with vt_handoff?
<ManDay> I need to know where does the "Remove installation medium and press ENTER" come from?
<fabiofelgueiras> is the dmesg of the computer now that is connected with the rtl8187 so i can paste it in pastebin
<ManDay> This was a statement, actually.
<ManDay> And the question was implied.
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: but, did you generate the dmesg output when the wn272n was plugged in, or when the rtl8187 was plugged in?
<Melissa>  I want to remove Ubuntu + Grub completely.  How do I remove it + Grub?
<Melissa> someone pls help?
<graft> Melissa: you need a bootloader... what are you going to replace grub with?
<Melissa> graft, W7
<graft> Melissa: just install w7, it'll overwrite grub... you can just format the drive ubuntu is on
<fivedaysahead> just format your harddrive hwen you install W7
<Melissa> graft: where do I get a bootloader?
<fivedaysahead> will come with W&
<fivedaysahead> w7
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: the 2 card are plugued, but the rtl8187 is in uze
<Melissa> graft: i still get a grub error
<graft> Melissa: windows has its own, it'll install it
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: yes, but did you type dmesg before you plugged in the rtl8187 or after?
<fivedaysahead> graft how do i kill a virtual console like logout?
<fivedaysahead> what's the command?
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: and the other i have tryed to install but if i disconect the 8187 it dosent connect uzing the new card
<Melissa> graft: does this boot CD overwrite grub and replace with windows MBR?  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/rescatuxdownloads/
<fabiofelgueiras> after
<graft> fivedaysahead: exit?
<fivedaysahead> well kill
<fivedaysahead> say i did startx -- :1 and now want it to die
<fivedaysahead> waht do i do?
<graft> fivedaysahead: can't you just kill the process?
<Melissa> graft: ?
<fivedaysahead> that would do it?
<graft> Melissa: i don't know... but if you install windows, it should install its own boot loader into the MBR
<graft> Melissa: did you install ubuntu after installing windows?
<graft> fivedaysahead: yes, that should do it
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: and the other i have tryed to install but if i disconect the 8187 it dosent connect uzing the new card i this dmesg is after connecting the rtl
<Melissa> graft: yes after
<Melissa> graft: so what can I do now?
<fivedaysahead> sweet thanks graft
<escott> phre4k, doesn't seem to be there anymore. guess they took that option out
<graft> Melissa: try google... this is really a windows question. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee851681.aspx
<Melissa> ok
<phre4k> and how do I get the LightDM greeter on the other display?^^
<Melissa> graft: is 64bit Ubuntu any good?
<fivedaysahead> switch your cables???
<graft> Melissa: depends what you mean by 'any good'
<Melissa> graft: if I use Ubuntu 64bit, can I connect it to my Xbox and stream videos like I can in Windows?
<Ynodde> Melissa: also depends on what you want to do with it ;)
<graft> Melissa: seems unlikely that xbox integration is going to be better in ubuntu than in windows, but i dunno
<Melissa> Ynodde: play games, connect to xbox and web browsing
<fivedaysahead> maybe a UNDP server might do it
<Melissa> graft: but does it work, connecting ubuntu to xbox?
<Ynodde> Melissa:Problem is most games are windows only, and will either not run, or run bad on linux
<fivedaysahead> xbox doesn't support mkv natively so no easy HD solution
<fivedaysahead> it does support wmv
<Melissa> graft: I want to record TV on ubuntu and stream the videos to my xbox so I can watch on TV.  Is that possible in Ubuntu?
<Ynodde> Melissa: I dont own a Xbox, so i dont know what is used to stream the videos
<Melissa> Ynodde: are there any battlefield 3 type games for Ubuntu?
<fivedaysahead> you can install xbmc if you have a tv tuner card to record tv
<Guest67708> Hey guys!
<fivedaysahead> or mythbuntu
<MahaVishnu> Melissa~ yes if you use 'ps3 media server' works with 360 also
<mausi> anyone willing to help a xubuntu newbee?
<fivedaysahead> sure
<Ynodde> melissa:mythbuntu would be the easiest solution
<fivedaysahead> i have xubuntu
<Melissa> fivedaysahead: what do yu mean?
<Melissa> !mythubuntu
<Guest67708> I'm trying to backup my entire xubuntu system on to an external drive
<mausi> cant play divx in xubuntu
<Ynodde> melissa:http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<Guest67708> so I can install Windows 7 then dual boot xubuntu
<fivedaysahead> you should be able
<fivedaysahead> i can play back divx and xvid and what not
<fivedaysahead> do you have VLC mausi?
<Ynodde> maus1: Did you install the xunbuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Ynodde> maus1: or the VLC player, these will prbably fix your problems
<mausi> didnt install the restricted extras, cause it needs to delete some files
<Guest67708> maus1 open a terminal window and type sudo apt-get install xunbuntu-restricted-extras
<Ynodde> maus1: delete files like what? i usually only removes what it improves
<fivedaysahead> yaa it usually only helps hmmm
<fivedaysahead> should ahve installed restricted extras :) maybe try installing that?
<Guest67708> sudo apt-get install xunbuntu-restricted-extras
<Uncle|Sam> Is there a possibility to block ip spoofing udp packages on ubuntu servers?
<go8765> hello.can anybody help me with Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_tooltip_text: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed in claws-mail?
<mausi> libav codec library and libav utility library will be deleted
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Probably using iptables, or maybe even UFW (firewall config tool)
<mausi> when i ask xubuntu to install the restricted stuff
<Ynodde> maus1: Should not ba a problem, the restricted extras are all codecs and flash support
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde i tried iptables but all i know to block is ip adresses and the attacker uses each time another ip :( but i am looking for UFW and try that! thank you
<Ynodde> maus1: Alternativly you can install vlc which has all the codecs "built-in"
<fivedaysahead> yes try VLC
<Ynodde> but you will have to play everything with VLC
<Guest67708> terminal window aka right click "open terminal here" then type sudo apt-get install vlc player
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: you mean spoofed public adresses
<mausi> vlc is not my favourite choice, had some problems with on ubuntu
<Guest67708> Guys I need too install back up my data on to an external drive
<Guest67708> I'm using xubuntu
<airtonix> So i have this system76 serval pro i7 and the fan turns on fullspeed at random times... i'm looking for a way to tone it down without restarting the machine.
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: There not much you can do about  it , just make sure all un nessasery deamons are shut down, and ports closed with iptables
<Melissa> if I install MythUbuntu, can I then record TV and stream the files to my XBox?
<graft> mausi: try mplayer
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde i host call of duty server and this servers have a bug to reply on spoofed ip packages to another ip adress. i want to stop that but i cant stop them all :(
<fabiofelgueiras> graft: u there?????????????????????
<Melissa> fivedaysahead: you can install xbmc if you have a tv tuner card to record tv <-- what do you mean?
<rhizmoe> trism: thanks
<escott> airtonix, most of that will be controlled with files in /sys. you might want to switch to a more conservative power profile
<graft> fabiofelgueiras: yeah, i don't have much for you bud, sorry
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: hmmm, all to the COD ip port?
<Melissa> <MahaVishnu> Melissa~ yes if you use 'ps3 media server' works with 360 also <-- I install Ps3 media server on Ubuntu?
<mausi> ok, after installing the restrictetd stuff, i still cant play divx
<phre4k> then try installing the VLC player
<Ynodde> maus1: Thats weird, did you try different files, to rule out that divx isnt just broken?
<airtonix> mausi: did you follow this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mausi> yes, i also restartet the browser etc.
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde the attacker send a status command to the cod server with ip spoofing and the server reply to another server/ip with a complete status report ... :(
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Thats crap, you cannot prevent that i am afraid if you run a public server, this is a COD problem, not fixable.
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: The problem is that there is no way to determine if a ip packet is spoofed
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde there is a inofficial fix for linux but i dont think its working 100%
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Is it the same destination server?
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Then you could block outgoing traffic to that server
<Duker> I can't seem to play video, whenever I try to play any video file I have (tried MPlayer and VLC) my screen just starts flashing
<pythonirc101> how do I fix this-- my firefox says: "Your browser reports that it is using Java version 0.0.0. Please visit java.sun.com and install Java Runtime Environment version 1.5 or greater." -- and I would prefer not to install anything from oracle/sun if possible.
<ManDay> I need to know where does the "Remove installation medium and press ENTER" come from. Does anyone know?
<Ynodde> Duker: Probably bad video driver. What videocard do you have?
<wolf8> salut les noobs
<wolf8> hi noobs
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde i hate your answer that i cannot determinate if a packet is spoofed, and the attack destination is another after about an hour
<MahaVishnu> wolf8~ hi noobie
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde so UFW is not a solution for my problem?
<wolf8> bite
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Sorry m8, thats one of the drawbacks of IP4
<wolf8> chatte
<wolf8> nichon
<wolf8> cul
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam:Probably not
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: did you install the fix already ?
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde so i have no chance to block spoofed packets, i just can block too much connections ...
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde yes i have, and it tells me every status message and if it is allowed or not
<Duker> Ynodde: How can I find what video card I have? I beleive its the intel hd graphics 3000, or w/e is built into this i7
<MahaVishnu> Duker~ lspci | grep "VGA"
<Duker> MahaVishnu: thanks
<pythonirc101> is it safe to enable partner repositories?
<Ynodde> Duker:what maravishnu said
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde if you are interested the fix for cod4 server can be found here: http://www.fpsadmin.com/forum/showthread.php?p=107462
<Uncle|Sam> *inofficial fix
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Ill take a quick peek
<Ynodde> Uncle|Sam: Did you try the iptables commands they give in the forum?
<Uncle|Sam> Ynodde yes and much more :P
<Duker> MahaVishnu: ~ lspci | grep "VGA" shows "bash: /home/user: Is a directory
<MahaVishnu> Duker~ thats odd...
<pythonirc101> anyone can tell me what the correct last command in this session is -- http://www.php-architect.com/blog/2010/10/19/installing-java-plugin-for-firefox-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/ -- it doesn't work on my ubuntu
<ManDay> I need to know where does the "Remove installation medium and press ENTER" come from. Does anyone know?
<TryingTiInstall> how can you troubleshoot an install when you can't get to the virtual console
<mausi> dear god, fixed the prob. thx to all of you
<Melissa> Mythbuntu doesn't support 64bit, why?
<r0sen> hi
<r0sen> how can i hide my identd here in irc?
<VCoolio> Duker: don't put the ~ in front, start with lspci
<reisio> r0sen: /join #freenode, ask for a mask
<DJones> !cloak | r0sen
<ubottu> r0sen: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<DJones> r0sen: You need the unaffiliated cloak mentioned in ubottu's info
<captainjamie> Can anyone point me to a good tutorial for Glade? I'm just starting with it making my first program and I'm trying to get buttons to do stuff when clicked.
<arminh> Hey hows everyone doing
<arminh> Is anyone running Ubuntu ?
<Daekdroom> arminh, sure
<arminh> im having a problem
<Daekdroom> Ask your question and someone will answer it when they read it
<arminh> with my wifi connection
<arminh> Ok so i have Ubuntu and windows 7 and when i use Windows 7 my wifi connection is great but when i use ubuntu i only get 2 bars
<arminh> how do i fix this
<dr_willis> but wireless does work>
<dr_willis> ?
<escott> arminh, there isnt a standard for what 2 bars vs 4 bars means. if its working then its fine
<arminh> it does work when i get really close to my router
<arminh> it does work but the connection is ridiculously weak
<dr_willis> and your specific wilress card/chipset is what exactly?
<dr_willis> is the throughput any slower?  dropped connections?
<jeaton> completely off topic, but anyone here with an ipod shuffle 2nd gen, i'm needing an image of the drive copied with dd
<arminh> Idk the Specs all i know is that when i am using Windows 7 my connection is great but when i use Ubuntu in the same place it is weakk
<mellpatr> I have the error
<mellpatr> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/mellpatr/opt/CA/client/lib/libldap.so: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mellpatr> but the file exists in  /home/mellpatr/opt/CA/client/lib
<mellpatr> anyone have an idea of this error ?
<AzoteLogiko> mellpatr, perhaps a problem with permissions and groups?
<captainjamie> If anyone answered my question regarding Glade before, I was disconnected, and could they repost? Otherwise I shall await a reply :)
<escott> mellpatr, is it a broken link? what does ls -l say
<tsousa> is there a bug on rt2500?
<dr_willis> arminh:  You should determind your wireless chipset, and check the forums, the bug reporting sites, and perhaps askubuntu.com to see if others can verify issues with the drivers for that chipset and if any known workarounds exist.
<compitz> hey guys
<mellpatr> AzoteLogiko: i check but dont have any to block...
<metaspike> dr_willis, assuming sdc is your ipod dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=~/ipodimage.iso
<edbian> compitz, hello
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsousa> is there a dev ubuntu channel?
<mellpatr> escott: the file isnt a link... im check too
<AzoteLogiko> tsousa, try to install the new drivers at http://wireless.kernel.org/
<reisio> tsousa: /msg alis list *ubunt*dev*
<mellpatr> but my ubuntu is oneiric 64
<compitz> im working on a graphics problem, is there a way of showing all that terminal has shown, lets say last month, and im not talking about "history", cause that only whows my entries
<mellpatr> and i trying to run the eclipse over 32-bits platform
<edbian> compitz, No, that information is not recorded
<metaspike> or dd if=/dev/sdc of=/home/myuser/myimage.iso       - to iso the entire drive dunno if that's better or worse thos.
<reisio> mellpatr: why's that
<edbian> compitz, You can use history to see every command that's been run though
<compitz> damnit :-(
<edbian> compitz, But there is no record of all the output
<reisio> metaspike: for what
<escott> compitz, are you looking for your dmesg logs?
<metaspike> for dr_willis to iso his ipod
<compitz> hm waht do these do escott?
<edbian> compitz, well, it's likely all of that output is not necessary to fix your problem
<mellpatr> reisio: i need to run the CA SCM Harvest plugin... but i have only 32-bits version..
<mellpatr> =(
<mellpatr> from CA..
<Pici> CA?
<escott> compitz, what are you hoping to get from the console? some things are logged in /var/log/*
<reisio> metaspike: jeaton you mean?
<reisio> oh I see, nm
<reisio> dd would be perfect for that
<mellpatr> yes.. the harvest plugin is from Computer Associates..
<reisio> assume they're the same size
<metaspike> ah your right, jeanton. too much traffic in here to keep track :p
<mellpatr> Im lost tree days with this problem.. =/
<jeaton> metaspike, yeah, I formatted my ipod shuffle which I shouldn't have
<Pici> metaspike: Contact your CA support rep?
<jeaton> so I was hoping to obtain a image of one so I can copy it onto mine
<metaspike> jeaton, well. you might be able to recover the files with testdisk, and reset the device with itunes.
<captainjamie> Where can I find support for glade?
<Pici> metaspike: sorry, wrong person.
<jeaton> metaspike, my problem is though, I don't have access to itunes since I have no boxes with mac or windows on it
<Pici> mellpatr: Can CA support not help with this?
<AzoteLogiko> mellpatr, have you tried dpkg –force-architecture -i example32bits.deb   ?
<metaspike> compitz, what graphics are you running?  lspci | grep VGA - to find out
<compitz> well edbian, escott, its a graphics problem, compiz normal and extra window decoration is not working anymore (correctly), and even in "none" (no anmimation) mode i see stripes in videos when they move fast, or when mozilla reloads. These stripes I think are normal, while resizing a vlc or movieplayer with running video (so you can tell what i mean, maybe you see them also)... What i tried to find,  edbian, escott, was sth. what i di
<mellpatr> Pici, Unfortunately no
<jeaton> i mean, I'm sure I can take it to a friends house and do it off their computer, i was kinda hoping to not go down that route
<negueba> hey guys, how can i remove a program and all its dependences?
<edbian> compitz, what graphics card do you have?
<jeaton> sudo apt-get purge
<AzoteLogiko> apt-get purge program
<metaspike> dpkg -r <program>  :)
<edbian> negueba, you can use deborphan to find packages that were installed as dependencies but are no longer needed
<metaspike> lol nah, just use apt-get
<mellpatr> hummm.. no, AzoteLogiko.. the libraries have in a distributed folder in the harvest installation
<mellpatr> this is not installable...
<AzoteLogiko> mmm :(
<mellpatr> I have the libssl into /usr/lib32 with another version..
<negueba> edbian thanks man
<mellpatr> but the stupid plugin dont understand..
<edbian> negueba, sure
<edbian> compitz, ?
<metaspike> mellpatr, how many bits is your system
<mellpatr> ill try to link the files from lib32 to folder required from plugin, AzoteLogiko..
<metaspike> 64 right?
<piotrj80> hey
<mellpatr> 64 bits metaspike
<compitz>  edbian, escott, metaspike .... i cant find more in log or synaptic history. I already tried reinsatlling standard n96 nvidia driver, with and w/o restart. some blogs said i was suppossed to reinstall compiz/compiz-gnome. didnt have an effect. im running 10.4 lucid with an old nvidia geforce 4 mx 440, NVIDIA Driver Version 96.43.17
<edbian> compitz, let's try the open source driver.   sounds good?
<compitz> sry, 96.43
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspik sry was typing long description
<edbian> compitz, sure :)
<negueba> <edbian> absolutely
<compitz> well i remeber i tried that out once in 9.04. 10.4 didnt have any problems, anything was perfectly fine, edbian, escott, metaspike, until i updated once from bad source, SAUCE
<edbian> negueba, ?
<negueba> <edibian> thanks
<edbian> compitz, wanna try the open source driver?
<compitz> well i guess i can try once more
<edbian> negueba, sure! :)
<metaspike> mellpatr, https://support.ca.com/phpdocs/0/255/harvesteclipse/doc/12.0/CA_SCM_Plugin_Eclipse_RelNotes_ENU.pdf  - googles crawler found something about it here... something about sun-jre workarounds? dunno.
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, open source is worth a try maybe its better then
<edbian> compitz, right now you're trying the one of the closed source drivers. Can you pastebin for me the output of sudo lspci -k ?  paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> compitz, then try this: sudo apt-get install sserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mellpatr> thanks metaspike... the java is ia32-java6-sun packages..
<edbian> compitz, oops, I made a typo: the command is.  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<compitz> sudo apt-get install sserver-xorg-video-nouveau, couldnt find package, running lucid distro...
<edbian> compitz, I just said, I made a typo
<edbian> compitz, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is the correct command
<d1g1ta1> how do you grant the samba linux group "users" permissions equal to authenticated users = FC?
<edbian> compitz, also, where's my pastebin?
<metaspike> compitz, unless you let us know what your running like I asked earlier ala. lspci | grep VGA - i cant really help u :p
<edbian> metaspike, He did mention his card
<edbian> metaspike, old nvidia geforce 4 mx 440, NVIDIA Driver Version 96.43.17
<compitz> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is already the newest version. edbian, escott, metaspike
<compitz> am i running open source by accident? ,edbian, escott, metaspike
<edbian> compitz, can you show me the output of sudo lspci -k   ?  put it here: paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> compitz, you have open source installed, I'm not sure if it's running.  pastebin that command and I'll let you know what is happening
<mellpatr> ahh.. i read this pdf before metaspike... dont have help with 64-bits system...
<compitz> lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3) edbian, escott, metaspike lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80) 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via 	Kernel modules: via-agp 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge 	Kernel modules: shpchp 00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT
 * edbian has 65 bits!
<wooter> first warning
<edbian> compitz,  reading...
<escott> compitz, afraid i don't know much about nvidia. can you take my name out of your responses
<metaspike> compriz, very good. try this:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-96  - or better yet  sudo aptitude install nvidia-96  <if you have it>
<metaspike> compitz, ^
<edbian> compitz, open a terminal, run sudo lspci -k   copy and paste the output onto this website: paste.ubuntu.com  click paste, give me the link to the page it goes too
<compitz> http://pastebin.com/PtaSSmEM , edbian, escott, metaspike : -k
<edbian> compitz, allright :)
<compitz> thx edbian
<edbian> compitz, nouveau is installed but you're using 'nvidia' which is the closed source one
<negueba> edbian am i doing it right now?
<edbian>  negueba yes
<edbian> compitz, (they're both installed)
<negueba> edbian thanks so
<compitz> maybe this duality is the abnormality cause the problem, edbian, escott, metaspike
<metaspike> yeah... Kernel modules: nvidia-96, nvidiafb, rivafb, nouveau .... eh,  nvidia-96 -and- nouveau?
<pe-mo> Hey folks, I need help please
<pe-mo> :D
<compitz> maybe then remove the open source, man this must have installed itsself out of the blue with this damn ppa,. remove?
<owenll> !ask | pe-mo
<ubottu> pe-mo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compitz> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau? edbian, escott, metaspike?
<metaspike> compitz - well its your own fault for using ppa's to handle system components. yes. remove one or the other and remove the ppa as well.
<atengesda> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<metaspike> tsk tsk :)
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, already removed bad ppa
<mellpatr> metaspike, AzoteLogiko, Pici: i put the path on LD_LIBRARY_PATH at my eclipse startup script and its work
<metaspike> compitz, go aptitude?
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, ihva elearned sth. that day:)
<compitz> yepp, edbian, escott, metaspike
<Lyon> Hey
<pe-mo> Found someone in ubuntu-de thanks ^
<compitz> hey Lyon
<Lyon> Anyone available to help with some screen resolution issues?
<metaspike> compitz, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  ... should remove the cruft form the ppa then?
<Lyon> hey compitz
<metaspike> Lyon, i use xrandr to switch resolutions. whats wrong?
<compitz> well, edbian, escott, metaspike, i dont want to use newer than 10.4, dont like 'em
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, ppa is already remove from config
<barracuda> negueba test
<Crusader1D> :)
<Lyon> I need to increased the resolution on my ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> compitz  10.04 won't be supported for much longer
<metaspike> compitz... we heard u the first time v_v  - sudo aptitude full-upgrade does what?
<Crusader1D> Anyone using Xubuntu here?
<Lyon> I have uncommented GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900 but it's still not taking it?
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, mONKEYdUST, ubunut 11.10 will be supp. for the same time 10.4 is...
<metaspike> Lyon, do you see your desired resolution with -xrandr- in terminal?
<smw> !anyone | Crusader1D
<ubottu> Crusader1D: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<compitz> sudo aptitude full-upgrade does what? why, metaspike?
<Lyon> metaspike: when i type that in, it comes back with command not found
<negueba> Crusader1D what's the matter?
<edbian> compitz, I'm back
<metaspike> lol okok.. IF you have aptitude, compitz, it should remove out of repo packages. fixin your messy situation.
<escott> Lyon, why do you want a higher resolution for you ttys?
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, im gonna try remove open source driver, hold on
<Lyon> escott: ttys?
<edbian> compitz, that won't make a difference
<Lyon> what's that?*
<edbian> compitz, it's installed, you're not using it, if you uninstall it you still won't be using it
<compitz> hmm, its worth a try , isnt it edbian?
<edbian> compitz, I do not think so
<Crusader1D> xfce-look.org seems to be down all the time lately... it has all kinds of themes for Xubuntu, anyone know why or know of an alternative?
<escott> Lyon, why don't you just use ssh from a gui system instead of trying to use the tty on the server
<metaspike> Lyon, xrandr is a part of x11-xserver-utils - or maybe try lxrandr if it's in the repo
<compitz> hm
<wilson_> join ##igenous
<edbian> compitz, I think you should try to remove the proprietary driver, then you'll be using the open source driver and you can see if it is working better
<compitz> everythiong i can do for now, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, edbian, escott, metaspike
<escott> metaspike, he doesnt have xrandr because he isnt running X this is a guiless server evidently
<metaspike> haha oh
<edbian> compitz, no, don't do that, that removes the open source driver
<edbian> compitz, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-96
<compitz> edbian , thats also worth a try, i tried it withou the n96nvidia driver, bfore, thogh
<Gentoo64> Lyon, what video card is it btw?
<Gentoo64> nvidia?
<edbian> compitz, try it again for my sake?
<Lyon> Gentoo64: it's in vmware fusion
<compitz> compitz, sudo purge nvidia-96? edbian?
<callaghan> Hi again, why can't I create an EFI boot partition under 11.10 32bit but under 11.10 64bit it works? It is not avalaible in the "use as" dropdown list...
<Gentoo64> Lyon, not sure then, if you've tried manually editing the res then not much else afaik you can do
<edbian> compitz, are you kidding?  I'm not typing it again, it's like 10 lines up
<Lyon> Gentoo64: okay thank you :)
<compitz> why apt-get? ihave it installed
<escott> Lyon, you need to install whatever the vmware guest stuff is, but why not run it "headless" and ssh into. if its just a server you dont need the display
<metaspike> Lyon, in that case. terminal resolution is determined by the kernel. you can use vga=795 (for instance) as a kernel switch in ie grub, and probably use a kernel which supports your <in this case, emulated> video card with a console framebuffer.
<Pickleface> how do I get the latest drivers for my graphic card?
<compitz> i got purge installed, edbian
<dr_willis> Pickleface:  depends on the card.
<edbian> compitz, to uninstall a package you run : sudo apt-get purge <package>
<Lyon> escott: that's what i plan to do instead
<Lyon> metaspike: thank you for your help!
<Lyon> :)
<Lyon> Thanks guys!
<metaspike> np
<compitz> hm ok, edbian , thx, that why i couldnt purde these out
<edbian> compitz, ummm, sure....
<Pickleface> dr_willis: GT FORCE 520 nvidia
<compitz> Purging configuration files for nvidia-96 ... dpkg: warning: while removing nvidia-96, directory '/usr/lib/nvidia-96/tls' not empty so not removed. dpkg: warning: while removing nvidia-96, directory '/usr/lib/nvidia-96' not empty so not removed.
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike, everything else went well i guess
<metaspike> callaghan, if you - apt-cache search efi - and look at some of the packages. efilinux, grub-efi ... the installer probably requires one of them, and im guessing that package was dropped in 11.04 <probably some bug>
<edbian> compitz, it was removed?
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike purging configuration files for nvidia-96 ... dpkg: warning: while removing nvidia-96, directory '/usr/lib/nvidia-96/tls' not empty so not removed. dpkg: warning: while removing nvidia-96, directory '/usr/lib/nvidia-96' not empty so not removed.
<compitz> edbian, i guess
<compitz> edbian, need to restart?
<edbian> compitz, restart
<metaspike> compitz, just warnings. after process is complete, reboot. welcome to libre graphics land xD
<edbian> compitz, remove those folders if you want:  sudo rm -r /usr/lib/nvidia-96/
<callaghan> metaspike: it's 11.10 in both cases, the 32bit version does not show it, the 64bit version does... kinda strange. Anyhow, I will try to install the packages you suggested and see if it works, thank you
<compitz> edbian, escott, metaspike compiz, i mean normal or extra window decoration dont work for now, ill be back after reboot
<metaspike> callaghan, fyi im only guessing. good luck >_<
<edbian> compitz, yes, they may work after a reboot
<compitz> ok, edbain
<Mandi> boa noite
<compitz> edbian, im removing then rebooting, thx
<edbian> compitz, sure
<jonhy> hi
<Pickleface> dr_willis: sorry got d/c'd
<Pickleface> dr_willis:  what was the last thing u said?
<JWColeman> I have a dell mini-1010 and I've been trying to get my mic to work for quite some time, I'm using alsamixer on lubuntu, my sound card is alc269 and lubuntu recognizes it, my sound works fine, I've checked my mixer settings twice, not sure what to do
<gry> I just removed gdm and installed lightdm. Is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1424370 normal?
<metaspike> JWColeman, in alsamixer, did you try <tab> select a capture interface then activate it with <enter> ? maybe install and try alsamixergui instead
<Um_cara_qualquer> hellow ^^... how can I permanently insert subtitles in a movie?
<[deXter]> hi all, I have a laptop with an nVidia card running the open drivers. Connected an external monitor to it, and it works. Any ideas how to turn off the laptop monitor and drive only the external one?
<JWColeman> metaspike, I did go to the capture tab (with f4 i think) but I wasn't aware of activating anything, i made sure all my levels were up anyways, let me grab my mini and check this
<metaspike> gry, it just looks like some leftover remote gdm login stuff, it shouldnt cause any problems.
<Stormx2> hey. using the ubuntu classic desktop. There's no volume control in my panels, and gnome-volume-control-applet seems to have been removed from the repositories. I need it in order to make my keyboard volume keys work. Any suggestions?
<gry> metaspike: where can I see that it would actually try to start lightdm? I thought it should be in these files but it's not
<metaspike> JWColeman, it's a bit funky, you need to select a capture device for a channel then activate that channel.
<clear`> with the latest ubuntu 11.10 updates, anyone else notice their fonts changed?
<clear`> my fonts look fuzzy now
<metaspike> gry, to select bootup entries i use rcconf
<str3l0k> hi guys i've just set a new resolution, but everytime i restart it disappears
<str3l0k> it goes back to the previous resolution, so how can i make it permanent?
<metaspike> clear`, if its a compiz thing you can configure font antialaising with ccsm
<[deXter]> hi guys i've just set a new resolution, but it's out of range. How do I restore it? Isn't there like a 15 second timer or something?
<urlin2u> str3l0k, what desktop?
<JWColeman> metaspike: perhaps that is what's wrong,  I've also messed with the alsa-base.conf to be set to the basic model, how can I be sure this is correct, seeing as there is no listing for my model in alsa-configuration.conf
<str3l0k> dexter restart your computer
<str3l0k> xubntu urlin2u
<clear`> metaspike: not compiz
<metaspike> JWColeman, to begin with I would trust in the default settings. prehaps sudo aptitude --purge reinstall alsa-base to get the defaults back.
<clear`> i think its a gnome-shell update
<escott> [deXter], if you used the gui it should revert after a few seconds
<str3l0k> yeah yeah but what about me
<[deXter]> escott: I used the GUI, I changed the resolution, clicked on apply.. waited 15 secs but it didnt revert
<[deXter]> str3l0k: yep, restarted and it works now thanks
<metaspike> str3l0k, lol what?! lol.. you could jimmy a xrandr -s <number>   into .xsession, but its not really ideal.
<str3l0k> dexter now we need to figure out how to make it permanent
<JWColeman> metaspike: I know exactly what I changed, so it will be easy to reset to the default settings, I'll make sure I do that before I trust the gentoo wiki for the mini 1010, is it a possibility that my issue is skype, and not actually a ubuntu issue?
<JWColeman> metaspike: and if so how can I test my mic without using an application like skype?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how can I permanently insert subtitles in movies?
<str3l0k> Metaspike you mean debian.com_paste?
<metaspike> JWColeman, umm... you could try recording something with aucadity, sox, mhwaveedit or any other thing
<dr_willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  ffmpeg, or mencoder can do that
<Um_cara_qualquer> dr_willis, thx x) but I'm not that expert yet... can u tell me the entire code to do that?
<dr_willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  nope.. i know its mentioned in the ffmpeg, and mencoder faq's if i rember correctly
<VCoolio> Um_cara_qualquer: use avidemux if you like gui
<JWColeman> metaspike: I'll give this thing another go after dinner, thanks for the tips
<Um_cara_qualquer> VCoolio, thx
<AzoteLogiko> Um_cara_qualquer, also search for "gnome-subtitles"
<AzoteLogiko> in the software center
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm ok
<Stepnjump> Hi, in Windows, my mouse had a cool feature. I could hold on the left button for a few seconds and then I could move a file without having to keep holding down the mouse button. Whenever i was over a folder, I could just click once and the file would move. Anyone know if there is a way to do this in Ubuntu please?
<Stormx2> Volume keys in GNOME 2 no longer work. What should I do?
<metaspike> ze mouse in the house has louse and will not do as I tell it! yaaaaaah!
<meerkats> what is swap?
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<gry> metaspike: I rebooted, no display manager started at all. I tried to start it manually using a tty but it kept starting itself while something kept killing it, so I just rebooted and used tty to install gdm again.  What can you suggest to actually switch to lightdm successfully?
<dr_willis> 'somthing kept killing it' would most likely be 'it kept crashing'
<metaspike> gry, I cant really. I use xdm for features and slim for lightweight setups.
<gry> Probably.
<[deXter]> Stepnjump: Try looking in the accessibility settings, sticky mouse keys or something like that
<Stepnjump> thanks deXter
<gry> metaspike: In your case, how do you "switch to xdm successfully" other than apt-get install it?
<metaspike> install it and remove the old one (which aptitude usually handles anyway) and ensure it is booting at start with rcconf.
<skyl> /usr/bin/memcached -m 64 -p 11211 -u nobody -l 127.0.0.1
<zaxonspox> hello, how to enable sis900 integrated NIC in Ubuntu Natty
<metaspike> zaxonspox,   sudo apt-get install sis
<metaspike> check with ifconfig..
<metaspike> *yawn* time for another coffee
<dr_willis> !info sis
<ubottu> Package sis does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> with 'sis' brand video cards.. you are often lucky you can even get to a basic desktop..
<dr_willis> sis is rather poor in its linux support. ;(
<zaxonspox> metaspike will it be on cd/dvd or do i need NIC to install?
<metaspike> im afraid dr_willis has a point. umm...
<atengesda> exit
<atengesda> quit
<Pickleface> hello
<dr_willis> SiS is one of those companies you would not be suprised to hear it shut down... ;()
<g0to> hello!
<Pickleface> I have a GT 520 graphics card how do I get the drivers for it on ubuntu 10.04
<g0to> does anyone knows the name of the login shell font?
<zaxonspox> dr_willis, i did have SIS integr. video, i know that pain, but is there something that can be done?
<dr_willis> Most nvidia cards. you just use the 'addational drivers' tool and it installs them.
<dr_willis> zaxonspox:  check askubuntu, and the forums for your exact chipset/card. and it might have some info
<redred> bonjour
<Pickleface> dr_willis:  how do I get there ?
<zaxonspox> dr_willis, askubuntu is an irc channel? or forum?
<metaspike> Pickleface, or install nvidia-current
<zaxonspox> metaspike, apt dont know a package named 'sis'
<Pickleface> metaspike: erm how ?
<dr_willis> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<metaspike> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current - in terminal.
<metaspike> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<metaspike> ^ that's probably a better start
<Pickleface> wow I have no idea how to use irssi ether
<Pickleface> how can I scroll up?Lol
<dr_willis> pageup/pagedown
<metaspike> zaxonspox, try this: sudo modprobe sis900
<Pickleface> thanks
<dr_willis> i tend to use weechat these days instead of irssi
<metaspike> sudo ifdown eth0
<metaspike> sudo ifup eth0
<longcat> is there a program which will detect hardware and suggest packages to isntall to support it?
<metaspike> unfortunately, that chip is no about as supported as an old win95 installation
<dr_willis> longcat:  the addational drivers tool does that
<longcat> how do i run it/what is it named
<escott> longcat, jockey-gtk
<fabio> hi, i need help installing a usb wireless wn727n in ubuntu 11.10
<fabio> i do lsusb and i see it is detected
<Pickleface> erm, how do I change my screen resolution?
<zaxonspox> fabio, you probably need package "wvdial"
<fabio> dial? this is a wireless card not modem u sure?
<zaxonspox> fabio, right, then i might be wrong
<fabio> where can i find some help on this
<fabio> reiso: u there?
<zaxonspox> metaspike, where could be this file be placed? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages.gz/natty/man4/sis.4freebsd.gz
<zaxonspox> metaspike, from Ubuntu manpage http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/sis.4freebsd.html
<metaspike> did u try sudo modprobe sis900
<zaxonspox> metaspike, yes, but i did hawe "sis900" entry in lsmod after putting "if_sis_load=YES" but without good result
<zaxonspox> metaspike, the device is still "Device unsupported" in Network-Manager
<ed5on> boa noite
<metaspike> sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 down && ping www.google.com
<metaspike> *sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up && ping www.google.com
<metaspike> if that doesnt work... meh, dunno.
<PureRumble> Hi all. In latest ubuntu, how do I change number of desktops?
<FrozenInferno> Can someone tell me how to edit visudo so <user> can run sudo commands with no password?
<clear`> PureRumble: settings // workspaces
<OerHeks> sudo with no password, that is not safe.
<robodoggy> Hey guys! can i install a program to a USB stick using apt-get?
<PureRumble> clear`, See no "settings" in this latest layout. Just some bar to the left that pops out on mouse hover
<FrozenInferno> Or, at least use sudo in a specific directory with no password.
<dr_willis> robodoggy:  not really
<clear`> pure, in the bar search for settings
<clear`> your using unity?
<wilhart> eya, where do i see ubuntu graphic card memorys
<escott> robodoggy, thats not possible
<longcat> is there a package required to support sandy bridge integrated graphics in 3d mode?
<opticlove> is there a way to copy the complete system configuration to another hard drive?
<wilhart> no way ??
<PureRumble> clear`, I've done that. I find "system settings". No luck there
<dr_willis> FrozenInferno:  edit the sudoers file with an entry for the way you want it to go. its documented in differnt places
<dr_willis> !sudoers
<escott> longcat, should work out of the box with 11.10
<PureRumble> I use ubuntu 11.10 by the way
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<owenll> PureRumble: compizconfig-settings-manager under general options
<wilhart> hi, where do i see graphic card memory ?
<Omer_> System monitor?
<FrozenInferno> dr_willis Ok, i see how to remove the password requirement, but if that's considered unsafe, is there a way to remove it for a specific directory?
<wilhart> Omer_: nothign called system moniroti here
<LogicallyDashing> I'm on x64 and I need to compile something for armel. What do I have to do?
<Omer_> Applications->System Tools->System monitor?
<PureRumble> owenll, aaaaaaaaah. Thank you so much :)
<Omer_> wilhart, have you tried entering the command: lspci into terminal?
<clear`> i hate unity
<wilhart> Omer_: yea i have
<Omer_> lspci -v -s 00:02.0
<owenll> PureRumble: :)
<longcat> is there a way to use a dvdram in CAV mode isntead of CLV?  this spinning up and down is driving me insane
<ivan__> hi
<PureRumble> owenll, I need 9 desktops (!), so used to it. This has been driving me crazy
<wilhart> 00:56 < ussher__> wilhart: do you have 'kinfocenter' under your 'systems' menu
<Omer_> wilhart try grep -i --color memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wilhart> oops sory
<wilhart> Omer_: i'm using virtualbox
<clear`> PureRumble: i dont know how to do it on unity, on gnome-shell you just go into settings // workspaces
<owenll> PureRumble: If ccsm isn't installed use sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<PureRumble> owenll, no its cool I've already got that covered
<PureRumble> owenll, Just couldnt find the damn thing in compiz settings!
<ivan__> hi, can someone read me?
<milo_> Sup. Hey guys, trying to kill the processes keeping me from unmounting my harddrive so I can partition it to dual boot windows. Any ideas?
<Omer_> killall <processname>
<milo_> Ivan, I read you. 10-4 buddy.
<Omer_> Or go to System Monitor and cancel it manually
<LogicallyDashing> milo_: to find the processes those are use lsof
<Melissa> i want to run W7 for an online game I have and run Ubuntu for evertythiung else.  Whatrs best way to install?  W7 first or install Ubuntu first?  and can I run W732bit and Ubuntu 64bit on the same laptop?
<yumbo> Melissa, which game?
<milo_> Yeah, I typed lsof in. Still reading through it. So I just kill the processes off one by one? Or I can kill the processes accociated all at onece?
<Melissa> yumbo: battlefield 2142
<vsync_> 10 bucks says wow
#ubuntu 2011-12-29
<opticlove> melissa: W7 then ubuntu, and you should be able to
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: usually you have to install Windows first or else it clobbers the bootloader. And there's no reason not to run the different arch versions.
<FrozenInferno> ok, another question: how do I get a bash script to open in a terminal on log in?
<Ynodde> Melissa: Always windows first, then ubuntu will create the dual boot menu for you
<milo_> Thanks Logicially Dashing by the way.
<LogicallyDashing> yw
<Melissa> LogicallyDashing: whats arch version?
<opticlove> i bought an SSD, how would i transfer this OS configuration structure/files over?
<Melissa> Ynodde: ok
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: architecture versions of operating systems. x86 x64
<Melissa> i want to secure my data in ubuntu, in case laptop gets stolen.  Can Ubuntu encrypt partition or what else can I do?
<LogicallyDashing> milo_ you can give multiple process ids to a single kill command
<yumbo> Melissa, good chance it will work with wine (running the game in Ubuntu)
<Melissa> LogicallyDashing: but I want to run ubuntu 64 bit.. but my W7 is 32 bit.. Can I dual boot them?
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: if you use the alternate install disc you can set up an encrypted volume
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: yes, certainly
<Melissa> yumbo: it wont. i read about it and punkbuster dont work properly either
<yumbo> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6637
<yumbo> Here it says differently
<Melissa> yumbo: battlefield 2142 needs punkbuster etc.
<yumbo> Okay
<Melissa> yumbo: the single player works, not online multiplayer apparently
<Melissa> i wish I could run battlefield 2142 on Ubuntu:(
<yumbo> Well, if you need punkbuster, it wont run in wine probably
<Melissa> yumbo: notice that link you gave it says, "PunkBuster used to work ok in Wine 0.9.47, but in Wine 0.9.59 I keep getting kicked within seconds on connecting. This may have just been a fluke, but I will do some more testing to see if I can find a cause.
<Melissa> "
<yumbo> yeah, if you dont mind dualbooting windows, id say go for that
<vsync_> and opticlove you could use dd
<wilhart> does anyone have virtualbox with ubuntu 11.10
<opticlove> dd?
<Melissa> yumbo: MultiPlayer Mode is a Problem, cause Punkbuster kicks your from server, because the fingerprint of the wine appi's/dll's are not from Microsoft... Have contacted EvenBalance, the Maintainer of Punkbuster.. but seams that there is no chance to get Punkbuster work in wine... ;(..
<Guest99702> alo
<yumbo> Hmm, thats too bad
<Melissa> yumbo: i thought I will use Ubuntu for everything.  and then boot up W7 if I want to play battlefield 2142.  So what you recommend how I go about doing this?
<yumbo> first create a number of partitions with Gparted (using the ubuntu live cd)
<Melissa> LogicallyDashing: if I dont grab the alternative CD, then someone can get my data on Ubuntu?
<vsync_> Melissa well if you have the ubuntu installed already, just install win. and later on install bootloader back to the first partition
<Melissa> yumbo: how many partitions do I need to create? and what sizes?  I have a 500GB hdd
<yumbo> Melissa, Do you have anything installed already?
<Melissa> yumbo: the W7 has already created D: for rescue
<yumbo> a screenshot of Gparted would be nice
<vsync_> or well, if you have other than /boot on sda1, then i suggest backing stuff up
<vsync_> cause win installer overwrites it with it's own bootloader
<Melissa> yumbo: W7 is on C: and D: is for restore, and E: contains HP tools and drivers.  So where and how can I install ubuntu?
<yumbo> How big are c,d and e ?
<Melissa> vsync_: so what if I need to restore W7 from D: by pressing F11?
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: Ubuntu doesn't know or care about drive letters. You'll need to make a new *partition* by shrinking the Windows one.
<FrozenInferno> I have a script that I need to run in a terminal on boot up, can someone help me?
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: you can still do that but it will overwrite ubuntu.
<vsync_> Melissa then you press F11, obviously
<LogicallyDashing> probably?
<urlin2u> Melissa, you probably have a boot partition as well 4 primaries.
<Melissa> vsync_: but Grub destroys the F11 ability right?
<vsync_> urlin2u boot+4 primaries not possible
<vsync_> annnnyway
<urlin2u> vsync_, 4 all together
<Melissa> how many partitions will ubuntu need?  1 or 2 with swap partition?
<yumbo> vsync_, using GPT disk you can have more than 4 primaries
<vsync_> Melissa no
<vsync_> yumbo yeah. it's just not that common yet
<yumbo> Melissa, what are the sizes of C, D and E at the moment?
<Melissa> vsync_: if I restore W7 from D: by pressong F11, then  it will destroy grub and ability to load Ubuntu! What I do then?
<vsync_> Melissa then you re-install grub
<Melissa> yumbo: about 11GB for D: and 10GB for E: and rest for C:.  total is 500GB
<Melissa> vsync_: how?
<yumbo> Melissa, then you boot a live-cd and reinstall grub
<Melissa> ok
<vsync_> boot livecd, chroot into your ubuntu install and do grub-install /dev/sda
<vsync_> voilá
<escott> Melissa, windows restores tend to overwrite everything including the partition table. likely ubuntu wouldn't exist after a windows restore
<Melissa> yumbo: will the live CD give ability to install Grub and Grub will know to boot Ubuntu from F: drive?
<Melissa> escott: ok
<yumbo> yup (its not an F: drive though)
<vsync_> grub automates it
<milo_> Ok, I will look into mutliple ids to kill commands...
<yumbo> Melissa, firstly you'll need to shrink the windows C: partition (something like 40~70gb)
<Melissa> yumbo: maybe I should keep W7 on C:, delete D: and F: cause they only contain W7 restore image and tools, and then install Ubuntu on D:?
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: you should probably start referring to those drives by their numbers instead
<yumbo> you cant install ubuntu on D: (thats not how partitions work ;))
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: the letters are a Windows specific thing
<Melissa> yumbo: maybe I could use EaseUS todo to backup W7, then I wont need D: and E:, right?
<yumbo> I would always recommend a separate data partition (like D:)
<Melissa> LogicallyDashing: i dont know what the letters are for C: and D: and E: etc?
<Melissa> sda1? sda2?
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: the numbers are usually 1 for recovery and 2 for Windows
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: depending on how you partition, Ubuntu will be on partition 3 or 5
<Melissa> LogicallyDashing: so C: = sda1?  And D: = sda2? e: = sda3
<vsync_> most likely c is first disk 2nd parittion, d first disk 3rd partition
<Melissa> LogicallyDashing: eh? :P
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: it *really* depends on the order that the partitions appear on the disk, so all I can say is "probably"
<Melissa> u lost me.. i dont get it :P  its ok, forget it lol
<Melissa> :-)
<LogicallyDashing> Melissa: think of partitions as really enormous files. they are in a particular order. so we give them numbers.
<escott> Melissa, I think windows calls whatever it boots off of C: even if its sda17 so those letters don't mean much, but its probably C=sda1 etc
<vsync_> escott nah
<FrozenInferno> I'm trying to use crontab to run a script at startup and it's not working. using "@reboot sh /path/to/script.sh". Any help?
<Hobz> vbox
<vsync_> Why are you derailing this stuff, doesn't help a god damn thing. Melissa, how big is C? If it's big enough to house windows + bf2142, just delete partitions D and E.
<scwizard> how can I turn on suexec on 10.4? Do I need to download a seperate package? Do I need to replace the apache I have?
<[deXter]|> Hi all, just installed 11.10 on nvidia laptop. External monitor not being detected. Did not install the restricted drivers. Monitor was working fine in the live cd though. Any help?
<asodiutoawueiow2> ADMIN
<scwizard> I'd like to avoid the special ubuntu version of suexec with the config files if at all possible
<[deXter]|> Oh actually it says nvidia drivers are installed...
<Hobz> Hey, I'm having some trouble getting vbox to run on my ubuntu system.  I get the dmesg error  "vboxdrv: version magic '2.6.38.8 SMP mod_unload ELAN ' should be '2.6.39.4 SMP mod_unload ELAN '" Google doesn't seem to know, can anybody help me?
<xcyclist> Where in heaven's name does Ubuntu hide the identifier that sets the editor for things like visudo?  This should be done simply, and instead I cannot find it for the life of me
<vsync_> Melissa, so if C is big enough, and you deleted D+E, I suggest you install maybe root on sda3, and a separate home on sda5. Doesn't really matter that much. sda1 is occupied with the windows boot loader, and sda2 is your windows' C partition
<vsync_> and you install ubuntu's boot on sda1
<milo_> Ok, I tried closing down the programs running in lsof to umount my hard drive and it just restarted my comp
<[deXter]|> Now the nvidia settings is showing my external monitor, but there's no option to activate it..
<escott> xcyclist, for visudo it would be vi. what identifier are you expecting
<FrozenInferno> No one can help me run a script on startup?
<escott> xcyclist, thats really strange that visudo doesn't use vi. the man page explains that it uses /usr/bin/editor by default
<wilhart> anyone has virtual box with kubuntu ?
<wilhart> ubuntu
<Hobz> I do, but it's not working wilhart
<wilhart> Hobz: not working ?
<wilhart> Hobz: i have graphic issues
<Balthazar> wilhart: I do
<xcyclist> escott:  Sorry, but it comes up in nano.
<wilhart> Balthazar: i have graphic issues and effects wont work
<Hobz> wilhart, I have version magic issues
<xcyclist> escott:  This is using ubuntu 64bit
<wilhart> emm
<wilhart> Hobz: how do i enter the windowed mode ?
<Balthazar> wilhart: Did you enable 3d when you set up the virtual machine?
<wilhart> Balthazar: yep
<wilhart> Balthazar: or after
<wilhart> Balthazar: i'm jammed in a windows mode :P
<escott> xcyclist, update-alternatives
<wilhart> Balthazar: i'm just trying to get effects on ubuntu/k
<ubuntu> y
<Balthazar> wilhart: on ubuntu in virtualbox, or on base install
<wilhart> Balthazar: virtual
<wilhart> Balthazar: no
<wilhart> Balthazar: i installed 11.10 .iso
<Balthazar> wilhart: Just a guess, but did you increase video memory in settings?
<wilhart> Balthazar: yes after second reboot or thirfd
<wilhart> 128x now
<wilhart> m
<wilhart> Balthazar: and resolutions issues
<wilhart> ok i give up
<Balthazar> wilhart: sorry buddy, I'm out of ideas. I thought I read something about compiz not working well in virtualbox with 11.10, but I don't remember if that was during one of the alpha releases or not
<FrozenInferno> No one can help me run a script on startup?
<wilhart> Balthazar: ok i'll remove this program
<wilhart> bye
<Balthazar> FrozenInferno: What's up?
<negueba> hey guys, how can i prevent empathy for saving passwords in msn?
<FrozenInferno> Balthazar: I'm trying to get a terminal script to run at start up. I've already chmod +x'd it, but I don't know how to run it when the machine starts.
<escott> FrozenInferno, put it in rc.local
<BlueEagle> FrozenInferno: Do you want it to run at boot or at login?
<vouth> Hi. When I run glxinfo, I get: "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig". How can I manage what drivers are being used?
<Stepnjump> Is there a way to quickly move emails to a thunderbird folder without having to use the mouse like in outlook express CTRL SHFT - V ???
<FrozenInferno> escott: it doesn't run in rc.local. I tried "sh /path/to/script.sh" above "exit 0" and no dice.
<FrozenInferno> BlueEagle: At log in.
<Balthazar> FrozenInferno: Startup Applications Preferences and add path to script
<escott> FrozenInferno, you shouldnt need the sh if you have the correct shebang in the file
<FrozenInferno> escott: Well I tried "./path/to/script.sh" and "/path/to/script.sh" with no luck. it runs just fine when i manually run it from the terminal
<BlueEagle> escott: You had the right answer for the question, but the question was not what he needed answered. :)
<FrozenInferno> Balthazar: that doesn't work either.
<escott> FrozenInferno, it would help to know more about this script and what it does
<FrozenInferno> escott: it's a script which possesses the sole intention of running a ruby script
<gardnan> .msg LotusRonin
<FrozenInferno> escott: the contents are literally (after #!bin/bash): "cd /path/script" and then "ruby start.rb"
<escott> BlueEagle, thanks. missed his login comment. FrozenInferno crond and rc.local wont work for a gui program, only command line programs. you might try a ruby shebang (that should be supported), but the more we know about this the more likely we are going to be able to help you
<FrozenInferno> escott: Ok, in all honesty, it's a SiriProxy server. So it doesn't need a GUI, it's just supposed to work inside a terminal, and that's all I want when I login; is the terminal automatically coming up running the SiriProxy server. It's started with the ruby script named "start.rb", so I created a bash script called "siriproxy.sh" that has "sudo ruby /path/to/start.rb", and i've been trying to run that script.
<escott> FrozenInferno, you might add a line before the ruby start.rb that says "echo starting `date` >> /some/file/somewhere" to see if it is starting
<alsoeric> Just  wondering, has anyone tried making a flash drive act as cache or a swap device?
<escott> alsoeric, its trivial to make it a swap device, just make the partition, and mkswap on it and add it to fstab
<alsoeric> change the priority too?
<AuroraX> guys i have a USB flash drive that is kinda broken in the file system, how can i repair it on ubuntu like i would do in windows? fsck.vfat /media/USBDRIVENAME/ doesnt work, he says its a directory
<escott> FrozenInferno, you should not have sudo in scripts. it wont work there
<alsoeric> escott,  can I remove the flash swap (on shutpown) and not need to change fstab?
<FrozenInferno> escott: so what do I do? The server requires sudo privileges.
<escott> alsoeric, sure if you dont want it to be permanent
<Duker> How can I find what my video card is? Seem to be unable to play videos
<escott> FrozenInferno, then put it in rc.local and it will be run as root
<alsoeric> escott, I'm running a laptop and sometimes I runout of usb ports or just plan forget to plug it in
<escott> Frozenball, you need to look at this ruby program and figure out if it needs anything special in the environment to run properly
<FrozenInferno> escott: I tried taking the sudo out of the script and putting "/path/to/script.sh
<FrozenInferno> no dice
<FrozenInferno> should say, I put that in rc.local. The only thing the ruby script requires is for the current directory to be where the script is, but I included the required "cd /path/to/start.rb" in the bash script
<pooltable> help how do i install more screen savers ?
<escott> FrozenInferno, thats a very poorly written script. I would just fix the ruby script
<FrozenInferno> escott: How would I go about doing that?
<vouth> How can I manage what video drivers are being used in 10.10?
<escott> FrozenInferno, let you know in a second
<pooltable> i am useing xfce how to i lock the window ??
<Tech-1> ctrl+alt+L
<gaby> hello
<gaby> how can i install google chrome on 11.10
<hal9000ishere> gaby go to google and search chrome, download the deb file
<gaby> i did  and i tried to install - but it gives me error
<WilliamHerry> chromium works fine
<WilliamHerry> you can use it
<FrozenInferno> escott: what's the default current directory when rc.local executes?
<gaby> how can i post the the output to you
<Duker> Anyone know how to watching movies on ubuntu using intel hd graphics 3000?
<atem> which one have vpn server installed in your machine????
<WilliamHerry> can smplay work?
<atem> i need to test vpn but i have no client and no server
<atem> which one have one
<atem> ?
<gaby> any help
<gaby> ?
<WilliamHerry> network connections have an vpn client
<EvilResistance> he's looking for a VPN to test with i think
<atem> yes evilresistance
<EvilResistance> WilliamHerry:  see my last message there ;P
<atem> i have a localnetwork,but i dont have other machine to test
<atem> someone have one?
<StevenR_> gaby: use a pastebin
<atem> i need to test my vpn
<atem> well i dont know about vpn i am a novice, but i think i am done it well
<escott> FrozenInferno, Dir.chdir(File.dirname(__FILE__))
<atem> some one can helpme
<StevenR_> !paste | gaby
<atem> ?
<ubottu> gaby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StevenR_> atem: use a virtual machine
<FrozenInferno> escott: well, i know it's not your fault, but that's entirely unhelpful... I didn't think a ruby script would be so hard to auto run, lol.
<StevenR_> atem: create some virtual machines, and a virtual network, and use that.
<atem> i can do that? i dont know how but ill try, some good tutorial?
<escott> FrozenInferno, ruby has some pretty messed up bits to it. add a #!/usr/bin/ruby and that line to the file and you can directly execute it
<edbian> quiet!
<RecycleE> Does Mafia 2 work well on Ubuntu?
<edbian> RecycleE, Is that a game>
<edbian> ?
<RecycleE> yeah
<RecycleE> I'm not sure if it willl run
<FrozenInferno> escott: do you mean add those lines to the ruby script?
<edbian> RecycleE, looks like: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11920
<RecycleE> Is Unity bad?
<edbian> RecycleE, that's a matter of opinion.  I use it, I don't hate it.
<RecycleE> well I tried to run it
<RecycleE> On Arch Linu
<RecycleE> Linux
<RecycleE> the demo didnt work
<RecycleE> yet on Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> RecycleE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RecycleE> it ran fine
<edbian> RecycleE, then it works?
<edbian> RecycleE, what kind of question is this?
<escott> FrozenInferno, yes. you might also want to add "require 'fileutils'\n FileUtils.touch("/path/to/some/file")" at the top to make sure it is running
<RecycleE> well it ran
<edbian> RecycleE, what are you asking me?
<RecycleE> well why did it show a black screen on Arch
<RecycleE> and it ran fine on Ubuntu
<RecycleE> the Demo I am referring to
<larstr> is there a kbd shortcut in xubuntu to lock the screen ala ctrl+alt+L in normal ubuntu?
<edbian> RecycleE, I haven't the slightest idea
<RecycleE> hmmm
<RecycleE> weird..
<RecycleE> Could it be the distro?
<edbian> RecycleE, ummm
<bagels> I work in radio, and want to record my own shows at home via our stream online.  Can someone point me to how to do this?
<RecycleE> The wine version was the latest
<edbian> RecycleE, arch != ubuntu
<edbian> RecycleE, there are many many differences
<RecycleE> yeah
<RecycleE> well wine should run the same?
<edbian> RecycleE, There are other factors (for example graphics drivers)
<jrmy> is there a way to use my wireless card on xubuntu or do I have to reinstall with the alternate version (assuming that it comes with the wireless functionality)
<edbian> jrmy, I bet I can get your card running without a re-install
<RecycleE> oh
<edbian> jrmy, what card do you have?  (do you know how to check?)
<edbian> RecycleE, yep
<RecycleE> well I used a NVIDIA ge force
<jrmy> one sec
<FrozenInferno> escott: I added the #! line to the top and the Dir line below that, then tried ./start.rb and no dice
<jrmy> it was working before I had to reinstall again btw
<edbian> RecycleE, If you want to get it to work on arch go to #archlinux and start figuring it out.
<gaby> any help with google chrome ?
<RecycleE> hmm
<edbian> RecycleE, but don't ask in #ubuntu why something doesn't work on arch
<RecycleE> well it launced
<RecycleE> but the black screen showed
<edbian> jrmy, ok, what card is this?
<edbian> RecycleE, yeah, I get that.  That does not mean anything to me
<jrmy> I got a new video card and I tried the drivers which in turn kept Xorg from loading and yeah... :/
<edbian> gaby, what about it?
<escott> FrozenInferno, what does no dice mean?
<RecycleE> hmm
<RecycleE> oh
<edbian> jrmy, How is this related to the wifi card?
<RecycleE> Ubuntu is nice though
<RecycleE> still could be better
<jrmy> how is Xorg not working not related to reinstalling thus causing my wireless to not work again?
<gaby> edbian  - i tried to install the chrome but it gave me error
<edbian> RecycleE, This is a support channel.  Please take chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaby> can you tell me how to show you the output ?
<RecycleE> ahh
<RecycleE> sorry
<FrozenInferno> escott: Means it didn't work, but I forgot the sudo. So now, lemme add it to rc.local and see if it runs at login
<jrmy> anyways.. it's an asus pce-n10
<edbian> gaby, copy / paste it here: paste.ubuntu.com  click paste and give me the link to the page it goes to
<edbian> jrmy, what wifi card is it?
<escott> FrozenInferno, rc.local is not run on login, but on startup
<jrmy> "anyways.. it's an asus pce-n10"
<FrozenInferno> escott: oh, ok. well i've been testing by rebooting every time, anyway.
<edbian> jrmy, that is a computer, not a wifi card
<jrmy> then where can I find the name on the box when that's all it says
<jrmy> ?
<edbian> jrmy, ha, my mistake
<escott> FrozenInferno, the proper way to test this is not with a reboot but a sudo -i then try running with the full path to the command
<edbian> you're right
<jrmy> I do custom build anyways
<edbian> jrmy, can you run sudo lspci -k and pastebin it for me?  paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> FrozenInferno, when that works then try putting it in rc.local and rebooting
<gaby> edbian : http://paste.ubuntu.com/786397/
<f0gn0l0> hi all
<edbian> gaby, sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d     (we might need to install several packages before this works)
<f0gn0l0> how to install flash player 11 on chromium?
<jrmy> edbian: http://paste2.org/p/1844346
<gaby> edbian - ok guide me
<edbian> gaby, run this: sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d and then try to install chrome again
<edbian> jrmy, hang on
<edbian> jrmy, your wifi card is the last thing in that list
<frewo> will there be official packages of firefox/thunderbird 9 in 11.10? or only the ppa?
<gaby> to install it again with the same command i did before ?   adbian ?
<jrmy> edbian: right
<FrozenInferno> escott: it errors out at line 4, which is the first "require" statement. Right now the statement is "require 'local/path/to/plugin'" I don't know ruby, but can I do "require '/full/path/to/plugin'"?
<jrmy> edbian: does 11.x have this software for wireless preinstalled?
<edbian> jrmy, IDK
<f0gn0l0> a little help to install flash player 11 on chromium?
<jrmy> I'm currently upgrading back to 11.04.. which was the last I had.. but the only cd I have is 10.04
<edbian> jrmy, see the last post here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/132667
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10
<escott> FrozenInferno, require is a variant of #include, so you could change it to full paths that would work
<jrmy> edbian.. I do have a driver cd.. though I doubt it will work with linux
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10 please someone help me with this
<jrmy> just got the card today.. just messed up my os today...
<edbian> jrmy, It is for linux.  Look at the last post on the link I posted and follow those instructions
<jrmy> no my install cd that came with my wireless card
<escott> FrozenInferno, but that error is a symptom of the broken handling of relative paths. it should be corrected by the Dir.chdir() call
<d1g1ta1> What is the best way to go if I want to (1) copy an entire volume to an external usb drive (2) have the copy automatically verified (3) have files that fail the verify automatically recopied and reverified until correct and (4) show completion status (x% complete)?
<edbian> jrmy, the install CD is probably for linux.  Follow THE LINK
<azmodeus> hi everybody...
<iceroot> d1g1ta1: dd if you want the complete partition
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10 please someone help me with this
<escott> d1g1ta1, why are you expecting failures?
<edbian> azmodeus, hi
<jrmy> yeah... but no I doubt asus would give linux support on there products
<jrmy> their*
<azmodeus> uhmmm... can somebody tell me what's the name of the italian channel? =)
<f0gn0l0> a little help to install flash player 11 on chromium?
<aeon-ltd> fabio: give some time (like 10 minutes) before asking again, a space of 2 minutes is too short - if someone knew they'd reply.
<iceroot> !flash | f0gn0l0
<ubottu> f0gn0l0: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<edbian> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<f0gn0l0> iceroot, thanks for the link
<azmodeus> well... thanks a lot... if I'll be unable to find my answer there... I'll be back! ^^
<azmodeus> byee...
<FrozenInferno> escott: Ok, full paths fixed it, now it's erroring at a function call. this is ridiculous, I'm about to call it quits. the server works, this hassle doesn't seem worth an automatic start, lol.
<amccloud> So i'm in a pretty dumb situation. I have an old machine here running Ubuntu. No monitor, and no mouse. I need to enable ssh, vnc, or any other form of remote access so I can control it.
<amccloud> It does connect to my network, so thats a good sign...
<escott> FrozenInferno, ruby tends to be rather more environment dependent than is sensible
<amccloud> Is there a way I can enter an accessibility mode for say headphones?
<azmodeus> seems they've not time for me... =(
<escott> FrozenInferno, its probably a reflection of the code quality of the server you are running more than anything
<d1g1ta1> escott: because I used cp to copy a subfolder tree and the first copy failed (usb) and the second worked, so I need something fault tolerant and self recovering because USB sucks
<FrozenInferno> escott: it appears that way. I appreciate your time and effort, hopefully someone releases a more polished version later. I can hope, anyway.
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10 please someone help me with this, i tryed to install rt2800usb but the device not functioning
<esin> will following these instructions http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/ delete everything that is already on my external hard drive?
<d1g1ta1> iceroot: not a terrible idea, I suppose I could use clonezilla... do you know if clonezilla does a verify?
<iceroot> d1g1ta1: never used it so i dont know
<susan> hello I've installed the gnome3 weather extension but all I have is the round arrow showing.  what did I not do correctly?
<escott> d1g1ta1, use a VCS like git
<f0gn0l0> thanks for the help, it worked
<f0gn0l0> bye all
<azmodeus> ok... can I try to ask for a directly question?
<iceroot> !ask | azmodeus
<ubottu> azmodeus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hathadar> Can I get some assistance installing x server.  My problem is detailed  at http://askubuntu.com/questions/90915/troubleshooting-x-server-ee-failed-to-load-module-nv-module-does-not-exist
<azmodeus> iceroot, sry! ^^ that's 'cause this isn't my channel... lol...
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10 please someone help me with this, i tryed to install rt2800usb but the device not functioning
<azmodeus> mmm... does anybody knows if there is an arch-bang or arch-linux channel useful like this one somewhere? i've got some problem with the wifi of my pc... the same kind of problem that's occured with an old installation of kubuntu...
<EvilResistance> !alis | azmodeus
<ubottu> azmodeus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10 please someone help me with this, i tryed to install rt2800usb but the device not functioning
<escott> Hathadar, to use the proprietary nvidia driver i think you need to run some kind of configuration application to generate the xorg.conf
<Hathadar> escott, can you point me in the right direction?
<escott> Hathadar, the xorg.0.log suggests that the nvidia driver was loaded so you shouldn't need the nv driver. i would double check if you have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<barboza> anyone help
<Hathadar> escott, /etc/X11 doe snot contain a xorg.conf
<escott> !arch | azmodeus
<Hathadar> How would I go about fixing this.
<barboza> I can't install the Ubuntu SO
<Hathadar> Disregard last.  Googling.
<peepsalot> how can a file be unmodifyable by root?
<escott> peepsalot, is the filesystem mounted read-only?
<peepsalot> escott, no
<Yoss> Hi all, i have a little problem with the password on ubuntu 10.04, for some reason i'm not being prompted for it like before (on stuff like package manger and sudo in the terminal )
<Yoss> i have checked the sudoers file and it seems fine
<Yoss> i'm not logged in as root either
<peepsalot> escott, it's ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel     i see errors all the time that it can't be modified
<iceroot> peepsalot: with "chattr" you can disable modifications by root on a file
<fabio> please someone help me install a wireless usbpen in ubuntu 11.10 please someone help me with this, i tryed to install rt2800usb but the device not functioning
<Yoss> has anyone came across such a thing?
<fabio> or someone that can explain me how this drivers modules function so i can fix this
<slakcphil> hey all
<peepsalot> iceroot, is there a way to list these attributes
<fabio> hi slak
<fabio> slakcphil u understand good how ubuntu drivers think function?
<slakcphil> fabio, huh?
<iceroot> peepsalot: lsattr
<fabio> slakcphil: im having alot of dificulties in instaling a usb pen wireless card
<fabio> slakcphil: maybe u an help me
<slakcphil> yeah man shoot, what's up?
<escott> Hathadar, rereading that log it looks like X started just fine, but since xterm is not installed it immediately closed. i dont think you have a problem
<slakcphil> fabio, what type of chipset is it?
<Hathadar> oh..
<slakcphil> fabio, lsusb -v
<Hathadar> maybe the problem is simpler than I thought.
<fabio> slakchpil: is a wn727n tp-link
<peepsalot> iceroot, awesome, it had immutable attribute, which i was able to clear as root
<slakcphil> show me output in pastebin or somewhere
<vouth>  Hi, I'm getting an error "compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual" when I try to start Compiz. What's happening here?
<peepsalot> finally got rid of all those annoying messages
<blackshirt> hello, can we ask something related python-apt here ?
<slakcphil> fabio, ^^ of lsusb -v
<escott> vouth, the drivers for you graphics card are not installed/working. you might try use jockey-gtk to enable the proprietary drivers
<fabio> the computer im trying to install it dont have internet connection
<Duker> Any ideas why I cant get video playback on 11.10, but flash videos and everything else works fine?
<fabio> slakcphil: maybe u can tell me what to look in the command and i tell u
<Duker> Using intel hd graphics 3000
<escott> Duker, likely a problem with the xv protocol. you might test that with mplayer
<Duker> escott: Yea, mplayer
<Duker> How can I repair that protocol?
<escott> Duker, try mplayer -vo x11 or mplayer -vo gl to test
<Duker> Ok, thanks
<fabio> but if i lsusb i get the device in bus 002 device004: Ralink tecnology
<vouth> escott: jockey-gtk says it can't connect to the server.
<slakcphil> fabio ok just do lsusb and tell me what chipset you have
<Duker> escott: that returned 'the program 'mplayer' can be found in the following packages: * mplayer * mplayer2
<Duker> Both commansd
<Duker> commands*
<vouth> escott: The exact error message was: "Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available."
<supermanintights> hey guys
<escott> Duker, in that case you don't have mplayer installed. you could install it or perhaps some other tools will let you specify how to draw the video. I know you can test it with mplayer though
<fabio> slakcphil: well i think is a wn727n inst tgis the chipset?
<Duker> I'll install it, but I was getting the same error with VLC
<escott> vouth, thats an apt error. check that your apt mirror /etc/apt/sources.list is up
<supermanintights> i've used ubuntu several versions ago, and i'm thinking of coming back - but i'd like to get some open feedback?
<supermanintights> i'm currently running a hackintosh and i really hate it
<supermanintights> so i'm torn between win7 and ubuntu - i'm open to running both, but no idea what people recommend
<slakcphil> fabio, what is the output of   `cat /etc/lsb-release`  ?
<clear`> your in an ubuntu room, i would think we would recommend ubuntu....
<Tux> supermanintights, asking in here means we recommend ubuntu obviously
<Tux> Your best bet is #defocus, I guess
<warfaren> what do you find so bad about hackintosh btw? i'm just curious
<supermanintights> it feels limited
<fabio> slakcphil: it says Bus 002 Device 004: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Tecnology, Corp.
<fabio> slakcphil: the output is ubuntu 11.10
<Tech-1> loosen your tights, manup, then go for ubuntu.
<supermanintights> (and i get that you guys will say ubuntu - i was going to just see how the feeling is now, compared to how it used to be)
<clear`> supermanintights: what software do you need daily?
<Duker> escott: installed mplayer, still having the same problem - I can hear the audio of the video file, but my screen just flashes using both mplayer and VLC
<ceed^> Hi, can anyone tell me if Dropbox runs well in Unity?
<escott> Duker, how did you run mplayer?
<warfaren> i've only been using ubuntu since august so only a few months now. i was a windows user before that. i will never go back :)
<Tux> ceed^, i think so
<vouth> escott: I ran sudo apt-get update and it produced the same error.
<Tux> I've used Linux on and off for 4 years
<Duker> escott: I double click the video file, or right click and select open with
<vouth> escott: that is, jockey-gtk produced the same error when I ran it again.
<Tux> I'm using Ubuntu right now
<escott> Duker, open a terminal and type mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/your/video/file
<warfaren> i was testing it out back in the day and thought it seemed cool but only when i installed it on my primary computer for real (not in a VM) i got hooked
<supermanintights> my main concern - i need photoshop/dropbox/dreamweaver/vlc/office (currently using open office - prefer windows but meh)/internet - with flash/video support (had problems playing youtube smoothly before on ubuntu - do with osx as well)/skype/ps3 media centre
<elliottsup> Hello
<escott> vouth, (a) are you online (b) is the mirror listed in /etc/apt/sources.list working?
<fabio> slakcphil: i tryed to install rt2800usb i think i have installed it but device not functioning
<supermanintights> and also occasionally gaming but that's not my biggest priority - steam games (CSS, Football manager etc.)
<warfaren> photoshop runs in wine, dropbox exists natively for linux, VLC is native too, open office aswell
<monstaRtruck> hi
<warfaren> about dreamewaver i don't know but i suppose it will run in wine
<monstaRtruck> how come im getting boot error booting from usb
<monstaRtruck> but from cd it works
<clear`> dreamweaver and photoshop would be the only two problems, but you can run them on wine
<somsip> supermanintights: some versions of photoshop may run under wine, but you might struggle with dreamweaver. Libre office is fine with office docs, though some PPT don't quite fit
<Tux> supermanintights, (1) GIMP (2) dropbox will work (3) bluefish (4) vlc works (5) libreoffice is bundled (6) flash works smoothly under firefox for me
<elliottsup> If i install Ubuntu on my Win7 Laptop, can i still boot Win7 when strating the laptop?
<vouth> escott: (a) Yes (b) No clue
<clear`> or you can setup virtualbox to run win
<vouth> escott: How would I check (b)?
<Tux> elliottsup, are you using Wubi?
<elliottsup> What is Wubi?
<escott> vouth, look at the file and put the http link there into your browser
<slakcphil> fabio , what do you see in `/sbin/ifconfig -a`
<slakcphil> what devices
<Tux> elliottsup, are you booting from any sort of CD or DVD?
<elliottsup> No
<Tux> You are using Wubi most likely. The answer is yes.
<supermanintights> so for my use/needs - definitely ubuntu over windows?  I'm new to terminal (although have used in past - sudo apt-get update being my main one :P), but i'm computer savvy enough to pick it up
<Tux> supermanintights, yes.
<fabio> slakcphil: it gives output
<supermanintights> the only other thing is - i want to get into media editing - what's ubuntu's support for it like?
<Duker> escott: nothing seems to be happening in the terminal, it was mplayer -vo x11 /path/to/file/arrested development - 01.avi   Would that normally work?
<clear`> i rarely use terminal, i am still new to ubuntu also
<fabio> slakcphil: it says link encap:Local loopback
<elliottsup> so i can still get windows after installing Ubuntu?
<slakcphil> fabio, of course, you see any wlan0 or ath0? or whatever?
<clear`> elliottsup: you can setup grub to dual boot
<Tux> supermanintights, fair, might need a windows vm for windows-only stuff
<escott> Duker, since you have spaces in the filename it needs to be quoted or escaped try "/path/to/file/arrested development - 01.avi"
<Tux> elliottsup, yes
<supermanintights> i did love it before - my only reason for going away from windows was the issue with my wifi card - i'm hopeing that's fixed now
<slakcphil> fabio do a `sudo ifconfig wlan0 up`
<fabio> slakcphil: then shows inet addr:126.0.0.1
<fabio> no
<slakcphil> no what?
<Tux> clear`, hes using wubi
<fabio> says loopback runing
<supermanintights> *going away from ubuntu i maen
<fabio> no wlan0
<slakcphil> right that is your local loopback device
<Duker> escott: Holy Jesus, it works - how can I make double clicking a video file work?
<vouth> escott: here's my /etc/apt/sources.list: http://pastebin.com/mU4tHQ2d The first link in the file, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu , opens fine in the browser.
<slakcphil> fabio, do a `ifconfig wlan0 up` and tell me what happens... if no error do a `ifconfig -a` and see if there is a wlan0 card there
<warfaren> supermanintights: what wifi card were you using? most of the time it's just a question of sorting out the driver
<fabio> when i search for wlan0 it says no such device
<slakcphil> fabio, search?
<EvilResistance> fabio:  how are you 'searching'?
<supermanintights> so final questions (and really appreciate the insight and input - love the community here) - is it easy enough to "wine" gaming? Counterstrike Source/Football Manager (steam), and can you boost the sound loud (I have hearing impairment and like to really boost the sound - OSX won't let me do that) with media
<fabio> slackcphill: in that comand ifconfig wlanup
<Duker> Looks like i need ffmpeg libavcodec? Where might I find that
<supermanintights> warfaren, i was using the same as now
<fabio> it says error while geting interface
<supermanintights> realtek something
<fabio> no such device
<supermanintights> there was a big problem on ubuntu with it
<Tech-1> Duker:  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<slakcphil> did you type        sudo /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up
<warfaren> well there's always ndiswrapper as a last resort which will let you use a windows driver
<slakcphil> or what you typed in the chat?
<supermanintights> long shot - any way of bringing up your wifi card name on OSX if OSX doesn't support your wifi card?
<supermanintights> (long shot on many levels, i know)
<warfaren> lspci ?
<Tux> supermanintights, http://appdb.winehq.org is your destination to search for wine stufff
<escott> Duker, does it work with -vo xv
<escott> !restricted | Duker
<ubottu> Duker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fabio> slackcphil: now i did it with the sbin/ and no
<fabio> says no such device
<warfaren> supermanintights: try lspci in the OSX terminal
<supermanintights> command not found
<supermanintights> fml
<supermanintights> i should write this down so i dont' need to keep remembering
<warfaren> alright. well i guess it's nothing apple include then
<EvilResistance> warfaren:  that's apple :p
<warfaren> hehe
<Duker> how can I get the mpg123 codec?
<supermanintights> 9128se
<Duker> same way?
<supermanintights> rtl 9128se
<supermanintights> something like that
<warfaren> okay
<clear`> i think thats the same card i have...
<supermanintights> my laptop is a toshiba satellite a-500 if that helps
<clear`> i have a l605
<fabio> i have read this on the web now "#The WN727N only needs the rt2870sta driver. maybe i should not have instaled the rt2800usb
<supermanintights> it's basically the only card that OSX DOESN'T support (trust my luck)
<FrozenInferno> Can someone help me set up a VPN server? I've got pptpd installed and i've configured the local and remote ip addresses, configured the clients' names/passwords/etc, enabled ipv4 forwarding, but I still am unable to connect.
<clear`> ubuntu 11.10 detected my card just fine, all other versions it sucked
<warfaren> supermanintights: is that a laptop you're on?
<supermanintights> yeah
<fabio> slakcphil: i have read this on the web now "#The WN727N only needs the rt2870sta driver. maybe i should not have instaled the rt2800usb
<supermanintights> a laptop that will die soon, as i'm pretty sure it overheats for fun, but yeah, a lappy
<warfaren> oh fun
<supermanintights> yeah
<supermanintights> not much i can do about it
<supermanintights> as it's just out of warranty
<clear`> try ubuntu live cd
<supermanintights> (i swear it's on purpose), but i'll live with it
<fabio> slakcphil: u there
<supermanintights> it worked fine on 10.10 but soon as i upgraded to 11.04 it went psycho on me
<escott> vouth, odd. that looks normal. so apt-get update cannot find the index files
<supermanintights> eventually had to move back to windows as i couldn't fix it
<clear`> do a fresh install
<Duker> I think I was missing the RestrictedFormats? Doesn't sound like an ideal format
<supermanintights> is it easier to use the usb or cd to install ubuntu?
<clear`> i use usb
<vouth> escott: well, the apt-get update command seemed to work fine. It's only when I run jockey-gtk that I have the problem
<monstaRtruck> why do i get "boot error"
<supermanintights> also - what's the calendar support for the ical format like?  I run an apartments business and need to sync to calendars with a very regular update rate
<monstaRtruck> fromusb
<escott> supermanintights, usb is faster if it works, but cd is more consistent in working across machines (if you can burn a good one)
<Anamika_> i need help
<EvilResistance> !ask | Anamika_
<fabio> slakcphil: u there please
<ubottu> Anamika_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> just ask here about your issue, don't just saay "I need help"
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> Anamika_:  ^
<supermanintights> that was one of the reasons i got sick of windows and moved to mac - easier support for it, as running so many different apps for similar things were putting me off
<slakcphil> when you installed the rt2800usb, what did you do?
<fabio> i need help with this usb pen wireless....
<fabio> was someone here reiso he told me a command to install it
<azmodeus> why could it be that the dash on ubuntu 11.10 goes crazy when I try to use it?
<vouth> escott: Here's the output of sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/K9Qstv2J
<slakcphil> fabio, check the ouput of history
<slakcphil> t
<slakcphil> `history`
<fabio> slakcphil: i dont have it anymore i tryed alot of stuff
<supermanintights> also - what's the calendar support for the ical format like?  I run an apartments business and need to sync to calendars with a very regular update rate
<escott> vouth, go to software-sources and make sure that the proprietary drivers are enabled ('restricted')
<iiu7> What tools exists on Ubuntu to post on usenet nbz files?
<fabio> slakcphil: im readin something about wicd can u tell me how?
<vouth> escott: the box "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is checke
<vouth> escott: um, that was supposed to be 'checked'
<Hathadar> Can I get some help getting x server running.  Updated problem detailed at http://askubuntu.com/questions/90915/troubleshooting-x-server-ee-failed-to-load-module-nv-module-does-not-exist
<escott> vouth, you could try reinstalling jockey maybe it is messed up. but first do a sudo apt-get upgrade just to make sure you are current
<supermanintights> also - what's the calendar support for the ical format like?  I run an apartments business and need to sync to calendars with a very regular update rate?  pretty much the only thing i need to confirm before i make the switch :)
<oneliner> so, after a nightmerish graphics ordeal, happens that 11.10 also has faulty realtek Ethernet support?
<vouth> escott: the only things it wants to upgrade are chromium-browser, chromium-browser-l10n, and chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, none of which I want to update. So I had it take no action
<vouth> escott: Is it vital that I upgrade them? I have the .debs for the version I like so I can always revert if necessary
<fabio> slakcphil: does this helps u helping me :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340584
<azmodeus> can somebody tell me why should it be possible? the dash that goes crazy... it seems like ubuntu 11.04 on my first installation... XD
<escott> vouth, no those shouldn't matter. i would start jockey from the command line to see if it gives any more detailed error messages. there is also a jockey-text
<Duker> Hmm, still cant seem to get anything to play in movie player or vlc, restrictedformats didnt seem to do the trick
<escott> Duker, did it work with mplayer -vo xv?
<supermanintights> sorry to keep asking - but it's important to me - what's the calendar support for the ical format like?  I run an apartments business and need to sync to calendars with a very regular update rate?  pretty much the only thing i need to confirm before i make the switch :)
<nathan10> needing help with connecting my ibook G4 PPC to internet, wired or wireless
<Duker> I did with mplayer -vo x11 but I was unable to full screen it, sait it was missing mpg123 codec, so I installed the restrictedformats to no avial
<escott> Duker, and what about -vo xv?
<nathan10> is there anyone here that has expirence with ubuntu on PPC macs?
<xangua> !ppc | nathan10
<ubottu> nathan10: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<amagee> hey, does anyone have any hints for setting up dual monitors with an NVidia card and xinerama in ubuntu 11.10?  I just upgraded and when I set up my monitors in nvidia-settings as I usually do, then restart, most windows don't open, some do but don't have title bars, and I can't click on anything and the system is entirely unusable.
<_rb_> looking to install a lxmark printer driver. Options are:Debian based or RPM. Which should I use?
<nathan10> ubottu | i got 8.04 installed, then upgraded to 10.04 from there, i've dug through the support documents on the ubuntu homepage and the forums, but everything i find there hasn't really helped.
<ubottu> nathan10: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathan10> xangua | i got 8.04 installed, then upgraded to 10.04 from there, i've dug through the support documents on the ubuntu homepage and the forums, but everything i find there hasn't really helped.
<Duker> escott: I got the message 'ff_codec_bmp_tags'has different size in shared object, consider relinking - then the screen flashed for a while and now it seems to think it is playing in the terminal, but no audio or anything
<escott> Duker, because xv is not working.
<Duker> Also my windows seem to be gone
<Duker> As in I cant manage them
<Duker> They are still there though
<Duker> How do I fix xv?
<escott> Duker, you can work around it for now by using gstreamer to set the output to x11 (no xv)
<Duker> Will I be unable to just double click media files until then?
<escott> Duker, change the output in gstreamer-properties to not use xv
<Duker> escott: Thanks :D
<Duker> Where can I find those properties? (sorry)
<escott> Duker, in gstreamer-properties
<amagee> like, so far the only "solutions" i've seen in forums are "use windows" and "use debian", neither of which are particularly palatable
<Duker> putting 'gstreamer-properties' in the ubuntu search bar thing yeilds nothing
<escott> Duker, gstreamer-properties can be run from the terminal
<Duker> Ooh, my default output device is unsuported, could that be a problem
<_rb_> this printer driver seems to require root password. Any options other than enabling root?
<phix> hey gang!
<phix> _rb_: It shouldn't require root for printing, only to install / change the driver
<phix> _rb_: the user needs to be a member of lp or something like that in order to manage the print spool
<Duker> using no xv hsa fixed the video problem, took my audio away though - I imagine thats also in gstreamer-properties
<_rb_> phix driver installation poped a dialog box saying "this installation requires root...." typing my password does not work.
<escott> _rb_, where did you get this driver from?
<phix> _rb_: is the driver install a shell script?  you can modify it :)
<_rb_> it is for a lexmark x4650 got it from lexmark.com
<phix> And the generic postscript drivers dont work with it?
<rmichael> Hello.  What controls the permissions on automounted volumes under /media?  I want to force the UID = 1000.  (As the fstab uid=X option would do.)  Thanks!
<escott> rmichael, if you dont put it in fstab udisks should mount on behalf of users in the plugdev group
<escott> _rb_, check here first http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<_rb_> phix tried a generic printer and that did not work. Enabled root and driver seems to have installed.
<rmichael> escott, it mounts.  But with the "wrong" UID.  I need to force it to 1000 (the filesystem is from another system which has me at 500).
<escott> rmichael, if it is a unix fileystem then the uid of the files is in the filesystem you would have to chown the files
<rmichael> escott, I should be able to force the change.  fstab options will do this.  What is doing the automounting?
<Javeloz_Shadowsp> Grah <_v
<supermanintights> what file system should i format my usb stick to install ubuntu?  i'm running a hackintosh (so osx snow leopard)
<yuler> Sometimes a menu box will stay on-screen, becoming like a top layer.  I cannot select it or access it, but the only way I know how to get rid of it is to logout and login.   I can paste a screenshot if I have an URL to paste to.  What can I do to fix this so it never happens again?
<escott> rmichael, the option would be the uid and gid options
<_rb_> hmmm driver may have installed but printer not printing. !@#
<rmichael> escott, Yes, in the /etc/fstab file.  /media/* automounting is not in the fstab.  What is controlling it?  (I want to configure it.)
<imanc1> hey folks I have a "waiting for lock on localhost:xxx" type issue with a program I'm trying to run on the cmd line. What command can I use to list which processes and bound to which ports?
<escott> rmichael, udisks
<rmichael> escott, Ok, where is it configured?
<Duker> any reason to get into samba prefs from the terminal? Nothing happens when I try and launch the application 'samba'
<Duker> Any way*
<escott> rmichael, no idea, probably cant be done with udisks. add an fstab entry
<escott> !samba | Duker
<ubottu> Duker: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> imanc1, lsof
<escott> imanc1, and netstat
<_rb_> do I un-install a driver via the software center?
<supermanintights> hey lads - what file system should i format my usb stick to install ubuntu?  i'm running a hackintosh (so osx snow leopard)
<Duker> ubottu: thanks :D
<imanc1> escott: thanks - lsof did the trick. I just nuked/-9 the b******
<Duker> No way to get into the samba settings thing where I can set up the shares? Or is it likely i've installed it incorrectly if nothing is happening after I give it my password when I try to launch it
<rypervenche> supermanintights: If you won't be using Windows at all, ext4 is good.
<escott> Duker, samba is a server process not a gui. you want one of the gui config utilities like swat
<supermanintights> is it easy to set up a dualboot?
<Duker> escott: Ahh, I see, thank you :D
<rypervenche> supermanintights: Pretty easy, yep.
<supermanintights> then i'll probably do a dual boot, keeping ubuntu as main
<vouth> escott: Sorry for the delay :-P Running sudo jockey-text: http://pastebin.com/fKq5qiet and then it dropped me back to a prompt.
<supermanintights> rypervenche, what would you recommend i do first, i have both ubuntu downloaded and windows on a dvd
<rypervenche> supermanintights: You want to dual boot with Windows?
<rypervenche> supermanintights: Install Windows first. Otherwise you will have problems.
<fabiof> i have reinstalled the ubuntu 11.10 again cuz of this usb wireless pen, ubuntu dont recongnizes the pen
<fabiof> help please
<supermanintights> rypervenche, yeah, right now - neither are installed.
<lalagirl> hiiiiiiiii everyone!!!!!!!!!!
<supermanintights> ok, great - thanks, i would have done ubuntu first so thanks
<elsid> hello all
<elsid> having issues with theme
<elsid> if anyone can help
<escott> vouth, i dont know whats going on there. obviously something buggy with jockey
<supermanintights> how much should i do with windows - install all standard drivers? or doesn't it matter - i've never ran a dual boot before
<clear`> 50gb or so
<vouth> escott: I'll reinstall it then
<Duker> How can I edit smb.conf? I get to it manually and its read only
<clear`> depending on the software your going to install
<fabiof> i have reinstalled the ubuntu 11.10 again cuz of this usb wireless pen, ubuntu dont recongnizes the pen some help please
<lalagirl> supermanintights hi
<supermanintights> hi lalagirl
<escott> Duker, gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Duker> escott: ty
<lalagirl> supermanintights what i would do is install Windows and then use Wubi to dualboot Windows and Ubuntu
<fabiof> escott: can u please help me with this pen?
<supermanintights> is wubi a windows software?
<fabiof> yes superman
<lalagirl> supermanintights Wubi is made for Windows
<xangua> !dualboot | supermanintights lalagirl
<ubottu> supermanintights lalagirl: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<elsid> anyone know why I installed a theme and the changes were lost even thought all settings are still active?
<fabiof> escott: can u please help me with this pen?
<lalagirl> xangua that was unnecessary
<fabiof> i have reinstalled the ubuntu 11.10 again cuz of this usb wireless pen, ubuntu dont recongnizes the pen some help please
<soreau> fabiof: Try asking your question to the channel
<supermanintights> does ubuntu read ntfs well?  i'm just going completely away from OSX - and wondered what file system to format my usb drive to?
<almoxarife> fabiof: specifics, make model of 'pen'???
<soreau> oh you just did :)
<elsid> anyone help?
<soreau> ! help | elsid
<ubottu> elsid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fabiof> almoxarife: its a wn727n usb pen
<fabiof> almoxarife: its a wn727n usb pen ralink
<supermanintights> damn, osx doesn't read ntfs - any suggestions for file system that i can do from OSX, that would be read fine by ubuntu and windows?
<lalagirl> soreau, he already asked a question, just look up
<supermanintights> (i get the stupidity of the question)
<escott> supermanintights, fat
<elsid> sorry ubotti I did tho
<soreau> lalagirl: Yea I see now
<supermanintights> straight fat - or fat32?
<fabiof> fresh instalation on ubuntu11.10
<lalagirl> elsid ubottu is a bot.
<elsid> lol awesome
<escott> supermanintights, vfat32 (although pretty much any variant except exfat is well supported)
<lalagirl> elsid okay what changes were lost?
<elsid> I performed these changes
<elsid> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Desktop-Customization-Guide-242549.shtml
<supermanintights> cheers escott et al
<elsid> Unity is no longer on the bottom  even though all settings look the same when I go to themes or to compiz
<fabiof> i belive iu
<almoxarife> fabiof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link <-- look at the portion pertaining to you and follow the instructions
<fabiof> i belive i need to install some backport thing but i have no internet on that other compuert maybe i can download it and place it there with a pen
<Duker> escott: Is there an easier way to set up a home shared folder or drive without swat?
<escott> Duker, I dont use samba so I dont know. might was the channel
<Duker> Is there a better option than samba? I see ubuntu has nautalis?
<almoxarife> Duker: yeah, use nautilus, right click on the folder and follow the instructions on the 'sharing' tab
<escott> Duker, two completely unrelated things
<Duker> escott: I see, will nautalis allow me to share folders with a windows machine on the network?
<almoxarife> Duker: it will
<clean> the beep command doesn't work with my computer, it worked with the computer in my lab, but it doesn't work for my own, anybody know how to solve this?
<escott> Duker, it may have some functionality to configure some shares, but samba is the underlying implementation of the protocol
<Duker> So keep samba and use nautalis for the share?
<iceroot> clean: check "alsamixer" is "beep" is muted
<iceroot> if
<msignore> Hi
<the-master> Hi all, I was wondering if someone could help me
<msignore> can you help me in disk partitioning for ubuntu?
<the-master> actually, I'm really new to ubuntu, I wish I could
<clean> iceroot: yes, I have checked that, and have unmute it
<escott> !ask | msignore the-master
<ubottu> msignore the-master: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clean> iceroot: when I run the command alsamixer, I can see two device, one is displayed as `default' and the other is `Nvidia ..card'
<msignore> thanks, i've a 80GB hard disk on my laptop, and i want to install ubuntu and win xp.
<clean> iceroot: if I turn on my usb soundbox, I can hear the beep, but when I turn it off, no sound
<msignore> how many partition do i neeed?
<msignore> (how many partitions with how much space)
<clean> iceroot: the sound should be emitted from the mainboard's pc-speaker, not the usb soundbox
<elsid> anyone help creating a new user, created new user but can't login?
<the-master> okay, so, I've been trying to install samba on my computer, however, I can't get python-glade 2 to install, it keeps asking me to insert a disc into media/cdrom or something of that nature.  I don't have a cd, I have a pen drive that I installed ubuntu from, is there a way to install python-glade2 from the pen drive?
<almoxarife> msignore: two for ubuntu at a min
<escott> msignore, minimum 1 ( a / partition), recommended 2 (add a swap partition), but you can have more (other popular choices are /boot and /home)
<clean> So it's a little strange
<Pickleface> hello
<Pickleface> my screen resolution has been messed up
<Pickleface> ever since I downloaded ubuntu
<clean> When I was using Ubuntu 9.04, I can hear the beep when I run shutdown, but no sound now
<Pickleface> I have 10.04
<escott> msignore, / can be as small as 10-15gigs for a common desktop. swap should be 1-2x ram depending on how much ram you have
<v3trae> hey guys, in synaptic when I go to software sources I'm only getting out of country servers (nothing in the US). Not having much luck googling how to fix this particular problem. Any ideas?
<clean> I need that beep as a reminder, so I tried the command beep
<Berto> Hi - If I'm ssh'd into my remote box (which has a display open), how can I run a command and have the window open on that remote display (not MY local display, but the server's local display)?
<Duker> I keep getting 'net usershare' returned error 255:net user/share add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameters
<Duker> When setting a folder as shared
<escott> Berto, easiest to ssh -X back to the local machine and run the command there
<almoxarife> v3trae: did you pick a server from 'other severs'?
<Pickleface> hello?
<Berto> escott, LOL that would work i suppose
<iiu7> Doesn't there exist a good console based news poster for usenet?
<the-master> Pickleface:  Have you installed your graphics drivers and firmware?
<v3trae> almoxarife: the other servers list is the one I'm checking. The menu which allows you to scan for the best server. There's no US servers on that list
<lalagirl> Pickleface I love your name!
<vouth> escott: I'm having the same problem once I reinstall jockey. Is there any nice driver management tool other than Jockey I should try?
<msignore> i've 1GB ddr2 ram, is it a good partitioning: win xp: 58GB (15GB for WINDOWS drive, 43 for data), ubuntu: 15GB, ubuntu swap: 2GB
<Pickleface> lalagirl: thanks :p
<v3trae> msignore: provided theres enough space for data on all of those, that sounds fine.
<almoxarife> v3trae: choosing 'best server' may show you outside the US servers, I like in the NW, best server chooses canadian servers for me every time, I think its got to do with ping return and voodoo , so yeah, could see it, I chose cal-davis instead
<almoxarife> v3trae: like=live
<lalagirl> Pickleface try using terminal and type this in: rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<v3trae> almoxarife: it's not JUST when clicking select best server though, Like there's literally just no US servers in the list on the left. I can't even manually select anything.
<the-master> can anyone tell me if there is a way to install python-glade2 from a pen drive?
<fabiof> can someone please explain me wy when i do -> "sudo modprobe rt5370sta" i get output FATAL: module rt5370sta not found
<v3trae> almoxarife: or rather, I can't manually select anything in the US> It's just missing from the list
<v3trae> fabiof: sounds like that module isn't in your kernel
<almoxarife> v3trae: that would be odd and I can't see why or how to fix it
<v3trae> fabiof: that said, I'm not an expert on the subject, so could be wrong
<v3trae> almoxarife: yeah lol, same. Very confusing
<fabiof> ok can i add it with no internet connection?
<fabiof> like downloading here and place it there with usbpen
<v3trae> fabiof: i'm not sure how to add kernel support in ubuntu tbh. My experience has always been in systems where I was compiling my own kernel.
<almoxarife> v3trae: you tried to pick from 'other....... server'
<v3trae> almoxarife: there is no other
<almoxarife> v3trae: you on a vpn?
<escott> vouth, if you know what driver you need you can install it with apt
<v3trae> almoxarife: not on the machine i'm doing this from no
<fabiof> man almoxarife im trying to follow that link u gave to me but.... problems when i do the first line of this supose guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10889095&postcount=8
<almoxarife> v3trae: can't help you, 'other' has always been an option I see
<fabiof> sais i dont have that mod
<v3trae> almoxarife: roger, appreciate it.
<the-master> can anyone tell me if I can install python-glade2 from a pen drive instead of a cd?
<fabiof> i tryed to make the file it gives error about  rt5370sta.ko
<msignore> thanks, bye ...
<Duker> How do I install the GUI tool from the system-config-samba package
<the-master> is there an alternative to samba that doesn't use python-glade2, maybe?
<fabiof> please someone help me installing rt5370sta.ko
<lalagirl> !info rt5370sta.ko
<ubottu> Package rt5370sta.ko does not exist in oneiric
<fabiof> thats wy i need to put it there
<fabiof> right?
<blackshirt> hello
<lalagirl> hi
<blackshirt> hi lalagirl
<lalagirl> hi blackshirt
<Duker> Hmm, system-config-samba doesn't seem to show after I put in my password
<blackshirt> lalagirl: can we ask here related to python-apt.. ?
<lalagirl> blackshirt uh……… sure?
<Duker> Figured it out, was missing python-glade and python-glade2 it seems
<blackshirt> lalagirl: i want to know, is it posible to redirect python output from console to web browser ?
<WilliamHerry> there are so many login and quit message, can i block that?
<WilliamHerry> in xchat
<lalagirl> excuse me, let me try typing something
<lalagirl> ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………â
<lalagirl> hi aBound !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aBound> lalagirl, HA! Howdy  and happy early new years eve. :P
<lalagirl> thanks aBound !!! i missed you!
<EvilResistance> lalagirl:  don't do that again :P
<lalagirl> EvilResistance do what again?
<blackshirt> aBound: i want to know, is it posible to redirect python output from console to web browser ?
<EvilResistance> lalagirl:  the post with many many chars :P
<vouth> escott: It's a VIA KM400.
<escott> vouth, oh via... that probably not well supported
<lalagirl> EvilResistance i know i was just testing
<aBound> lalagirl, HA! I missed you too lalagirl.
<vouth> escott: I'm not sure what driver it needs— fglrx, mesa, nouveau, something?
<EvilResistance> lalagirl:  #test ;P
<vouth> escott: hmm.
<fabiof> please someone help me installing rt5370sta.ko please
<the-master> Is there a way to install python-glade2 without a CD?
<aBound> black, Haven't much of a clue not familiar with Python. Sorry bud. :-(
<aBound> blackshirt, Haven't much of a clue not familiar with Python. Sorry bud. hehe
<lalagirl> the-master sudo apt-get install python-glade2
<lalagirl> !info python-glade2
<ubottu> python-glade2 (source: pygtk): GTK+ bindings: Glade support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 180 kB
<the-master> lalagirl: tried that, about halfway through, it asks me to insert a CD...
<vouth> escott: Any advice on what driver to use? If it's not well supported, is there a way to make Ubuntu use the CPU for compositing?
<lalagirl> the-master dpkg -L python-glade2
<aBound> blackshirt, From what this module states for Python, it might be possible: http://docs.python.org/library/webbrowser.html
<blackshirt> aBound: okey, go to link
<lalagirl> the-master http://linuxappfinder.com/package/python-glade2
<fabiof> ok maybe im beeing stupid but in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link i see 2 cards wn727n one that uzes rt5370sta and another that uzes rt2870sta
<aBound> blackshirt, Looks like the module exist in the Python library too.
<fabiof> how do i know whats the one i have?
<christopher> HI
<lalagirl> christopher hi
<christopher> HOW DO YOU INSTALL FLASH PLAYER ON UBUNTU?
<mfroes> hi guys.. i have a ext4 partition that i am trying to make everyont from the group 1001 to be able to mount and write to device. here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/MaBJuR5q
<lalagirl> !caps | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<christopher> sorry about that
<christopher> i really need flash xD
<aBound> lalagirl, Tell em lalagirl. :P
<lalagirl> christopher sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lalagirl> christopher sudo update-flashplugin
<lalagirl> christopher sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<tiox> Low priority, GNOME 3: How can I run any control center "caplett" from command line?
<fabiof> pff i didnt knew it would be this coomplicated to get the pen to work
<lalagirl> christopher ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd
<Elliotthelp> Hello again
<lalagirl> Elliotthelp Hi
<christopher> i dont know to use ubuntu lol some idiot took out my harddrive and now im stuck with this program
<Elliotthelp> i have another question/problem
<christopher> ill get back my windows 7
<lalagirl> Elliotthelp sure what is it?
<Elliotthelp> I have installed steam using wine, but when i run steam it will say connecting to account (username) then just disapear
<tiox> Odd request, but I want to tie sound to a keyboard shortcut using the XF86RaiseAudio key
<pangolin> Elliotthelp: #winehq will probably be more help
<lalagirl> Elliotthelp wine isn't the greatest of all emulators to run Windows programs...
<veryshiny> can someone point me to a good gtk3 theme collection? I can't seem to find any besides the ones on deviantart and gnomelook
<tiox> lalagirl: Wine Is Not an Emulator!
<Belial`> anyone happen to be using the faenza blue dark icon set?
<lalagirl> Elliotthelp probably better to use windows instead
<aBound> Elliotthelp, WINE is more or less an emulator that tries to implement the Windows API.
<tiox> Elliotthelp: Follow lala's advice and go to #winehq, but also check out the entry on Wine's appdb
<mfroes> anyone knows how to fiddle with fstab and ext4 ?
<somsip> Elliotthelp: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<tiox> Clarifying my request: I want to know how I can invoke the sound preferences from command line so I can tie it to a keyboard shortcut, like Ctrl+XF86RaiseAudio
<vouth> wow, wth, while I was emptying the Nautilus trash, the music playing in Banshee suddenly jumped up like 4 octaves and doubled in tempo.
<lalagirl> vouth haha thats funny
<escott> mfroes, use sudo blkid to identify the uuid and then make an entry for your fstab partition. it should look like your other entries
<tiox> That is a very odd error.
<samijam> tiox, go into settings --> Keyboard --> click on shortcuts tab and then click on custom shortcuts
<the-master> lalagirl: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<vouth> lalagirl, not when some awesome symphonic power metal suddenly comes out sounding like a bunch of preschoolers having a Christmas pageant :-D
<the-master> CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)' is required
<samijam> tiox, sorry, just saw the first part of your question....
<tiox> Might be onto something there.
<vouth> (nothing against Christmas pageants of course but still, that's not exactly how metal's supposed to sound…)
<lalagirl> the-master just put in the ubuntu cd
<tiox> But yeah, any time I do an xprop on anything in the contreol center it just comes up as control center.
<lalagirl> vouth hahaaahaahahahahahahahaa that was really funny
<tiox> control*
<vouth> lalagirl: :-D I fixed it by unplugging and then replugging-in the cord to the speakers.
<aBound> Now I have a simple question does anybody on 11.10 or 12.04 Alpha 1 have any broken keyboard shortcuts that can't be set?
 * vouth is now TOTALLY mystified…
<veryshiny> aBound I cannot bind alt-f2
<veryshiny> I'm running 11.10
<tiox> vouth: Makes me wanna take a metal song and pass it through a few filters in audacity.
<aBound> veryshiny, I know what you mean except I can't bind any keyboard shortcuts.
<aBound> I want to set crtl-z to my terminal but seems I can't set any keys to my terminal or any other app for that matter.
<mrdeb> do you know why mouse turns off after screen goes black and not comes back
<mrdeb> ??
<aBound> Seems like it's broken.
<aBound> veryshiny, I used 10.04 lts a few days ago and it worked flawlessly.
<aBound> But I'm on 12.04 lts Alpha 1.
<mrdeb> abound, how is it
<the-master> abound: are you using compizconfig?
<curiousx> aloha
<curiousx> i have a big trouble =P
<aBound> mrdeb, 12.04 LTS Alpha 1? Well so far it's lacking flash player, software center is unstable and it's using Firefox 10. I'm using gnome-shell and it doesn't use compiz so you have to have Unity.
<mrdeb> do u like it
<mrdeb> oh sorry, this is not the chat for it
<aBound> The gnome-shell project explicitly stated they didn't want compiz.
<curiousx> i installed "libglib2.0-cil" and now i can not remove
<mrdeb> wellgnome shell is fortablets
<aBound> mrdeb, I like it seems a bit more stable than 11.10.
<aBound> Newer packages exist.
<curiousx> i installed bia dpkg
<aBound> Hands-down I'd take Ubuntu over any other distribution. Due to the ease of use even Linux Mint.
<mrdeb> well idk
<aBound> mrdeb, Alpha 1 is more bleeding edge so don't expect things to work if you intend to use it.
<zakk> would lsb_release -a on a 9.04 server indicate that it is a server install?
<aBound> the-master, Nope on my unity installation yes.
<curiousx> and when i want to remove dpkg says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786497/
<curiousx> any idea ?
<escott> curiousx, either touch the file or force the purge
<the-master> abound: do you know anything about installing python glade 2 without a cd?
<mrdeb> well thing is bound, ubuntu is good and fastand nice, but hten soon outdates and bugs set in
<curiousx> oh! i forget de command mmm... meybe --force ?
<the-master> mrdeb: its that way with any other GUI interface, or any OS for that matter, Android for example, or Windows.
<mrdeb> no
<the-master> The good thing about Linux based OS is that all the upgrades are free
<mrdeb> yes for now
<zakk> the bad thing is that upgrading from 9.04 seems like a serious pain in the ass.
<the-master> Ubuntu and such prides itself in being free.  I can't imagine we'll ever have to pay for it.  At least not before they start taxing oxygen...
<curiousx> escott: touch doesn't work
<aBound> the-master, Nope but I would figure it'd be in the repositories but I guess not.
<fabiof> i found the exact version of the chipset of my wireless usb pen is a RT5370 i have downloaded the driver http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 but when i go make install i give a error about the rt5370sta.ko
<harsh343> how to install giit on ubuntu
<escott> curiousx, then remove the file you touched and force it with --force. the error is just noting that the database is out of sync with the fs
<harsh343> ?
<harsh343>  GIT repositories
<escott> harsh343, sudo apt-get install git
<the-master> I guess I'll just have to get some blank cd's... I even brought over the .deb files and the support files to the home folder, hoping it would find them there instead of the CD
<harsh343> escott, after that
<harsh343> ?
<EvilResistance> harsh343:  do you mean you want to be able to host git repositories like github does?  or do you mean just how to use git repos?
<aBound> the-master, Flash drive might be better these days I presume CDs one day will become the thing of the past.
<escott> harsh343, nothing after that. thats how you install git.
<Jymmm> How can I increase the resolution?
<EvilResistance> escott:  unless he wants to host git repos,  like github does
<the-master> I have a flash drive, abound, that's the problem, no matter how hard I try, I can't get python-glade2 to install from it instead of a CD
<aBound> the-master, Not even sudo apt-get install glade?
<curiousx> escott: i tried but nothing i did: dpkg --force-remove-essential libgtk2.0-cil
<d4nt3> how to enter hackforums.net?
<fabiof> i found the exact version of the chipset of my wireless usb pen is a RT5370 i have downloaded the driver http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 but when i go make install i give a error " cannot stat 'rt5370sta.ko': no such file or directory"
<fabiof> please help me
<FloodBot1> fabiof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pheeror> hi
<the-master> abound: that worked, but I still can't get samba to run
<curiousx> and dpkg --force-remove-essential libgtk2.0-cil
<pheeror> is there a command i can pass a package name .... and it would start a gui installer for the package
<curiousx> excuseme i mean dpkg remove-reinstreq libgtk2.0-cli
<pheeror> something like mint-make-cmd in mint
<aBound> the-master, I'd figure Samba would have to be configured before it can be used.
<d4nt3> how to enter hackforums.net?
<the-master> aBound: I can't configure it if I can't get it to run...lol
<pheeror> software-center
<aBound> the-master, True that.
<pheeror> will try at work tomorrow :-)
<escott> curiousx, you could also try reinstalling and then removing again
<the-master> aBound: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<the-master>  'Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)'
<the-master> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<aBound> the-master, Tried uninstalling Samba and reinstalling it?
<fabiof> i found the exact version of the chipset of my wireless usb pen is a RT5370 i have downloaded the driver http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 but when i go make install i give a error " cannot stat 'rt5370sta.ko': no such file or directory", please someone try to help me here
<clear`> how can i completely remove gnome-shell, i think i have screwed up a few things and i want to start fresh with it
<curiousx> escott: dont go give a second
<nesoi> is there a good japanese language input for ubuntu? the default one is really quite annoying
<aBound> Or purging samba altogether. :p
<the-master> aBound: that's the only thing I haven't tried yet, but everything I've read says that there's a bug with Samba that requires a python-glade2 install
<the-master> abound: is there a way to file share without Samba?
<aBound> the-master, Ahh that's going to be a problem in itself if a bug exist.
<escott> curiousx, you could also directly edit the postremoval file /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postrm
<the-master> aBound: I hacked my Wii a while ago, and it now plays movies off my network, I'd like to be able to share my movies with my Wii, and my fiance's laptop...
<aBound> the-master, There might be but I'm not to familiar with file-sharing through Samba or any other remote file/print services.
<vouth> How can I stop the X server temporarily for maintentance?
<the-master> aBound:  That makes two of us, I'm a fast learner, everything I've learned, I've learned through trial and error over the last two days
<harsh343> EvilResistance,  I have the git repository details and  i have to download Gitt which is a GUI for managing GIT repositories.
<harsh343> I have the ssh and password, setup the Git infrastructure required to manage my Dashboard code.
<the-master> Just changed from WinXP to oneiric
<Guest58128> jackd 2 will not connect the error is :Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<harsh343> I do not know more about gitt
<fabiof> i found the exact version of the chipset of my wireless usb pen is a RT5370 i have downloaded the driver http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 but when i go make install i give a error " cannot stat 'rt5370sta.ko': no such file or directory", please someone try to help me here
<escott> curiousx, those scripts are actually sh scripts with #!/bin/sh -e you can remove the -e to ignore the subprocess error
<leah> Question:  Is there a step by step for putting ubuntu's installtion cd on a partician so that you don't need a cd?
<aBound> the-master, I feel you I learned the same way.
<harsh343> escott, I have the git repository details and  i have to download Gitt which is a GUI for managing GIT repositories.
<harsh343> <harsh343> I have the ssh and password, setup the Git infrastructure required to manage my Dashboard code.
<curiousx> escott: i didnt understand at all but i'll show you something just a second
<aBound> A bunch of time has to be spent on learning various programs and such.
<escott> harsh343, never heard of gitt, thats a rather confusing name choice. it doesn't appear to be in apt so you would have to compile it yourself
<the-master> aBound: my brother turned me on to ubuntu, said it was smaller and faster than XP, and I agree, but I've never had to fight so hard with an OS to get it working the way I need it to.  The first day was spent just trying to get my wireless installed, just to find out everything I needed was already on the install
<clemont12> is ubuntu the ok
<fabiof> so this rt5370sta.ko is loaded from kernel? or is simply a file i can download and place in that folder of kernel and it installs with no problem?
<curiousx> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786503/
<pangolin> coolstar-pc: are you here?
<aBound> the-master, I know what you mean but I got a preconfigured laptop even so. I still gotta find out how to get my wireless printer working with it and configure it to my likings. Yet, the kernel can only support so many drivers seeing as the drivers are reverse engineered.
<escott> the-master, depends a lot on the hardware you have. it pays to check that the hardware is well supported before purchasing (you would be surprised how poorly windows will do on many laptops until you go to the manufacturers website to download drivers)
<nesoi> so, no one knows about japanese language input, or there just isn't anything better than the default?
<clemont12> is ubuntu taking over windows
<Chief_G> is there any way to play netflix under the latest ubuntu? or 11.04 for that matter thanks
<curiousx> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/786504/
<the-master> escott:  Purchasing is for people with money, however...lol
<the-master> my desktop was given to me...
<fabiof> cmon someone can help me installing this thing please
 * coolstar-pc is trying to speak
<pangolin> there we go
<curiousx> oh! maybe i know the solution give me a second escott...
<escott> curiousx, so when you install a package apt installs a set of scripts (commands) that are supposed to be run when you uninstall the package. check the /var/lib/dpkg/info folder for a file with that package name, and change the #!/bin/sh -e at the start to not have the -e
<aBound> the-master, I'd tell you what Ubuntu just feels better for me and the tools just seem better overall I don't have to fight to find compilers and all that other junk.
 * coolstar-ipod is trying to speak from his iPod
<aBound> It's integrated already.
<escott> Chief_G, no
<Chief_G> escott: thx
<the-master> fabiof: have you tried unpacking the .ko file at all?
<Chief_G> i figured that much
<curiousx> ok, i'll try it thx
<fabiof> the-master: im trying to make install of the drivers im new to this can i unpack it somehow that i dont know?
<the-master> fabiof:  Right click on it and choose "extract here"
<fabiof> i did that
<escott> curiousx, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/251 gives a bit of a walk-through
<fabiof> then sudo su, make clean, make install
<mfroes> hi guys.. i have a ext4 partition that i am trying to make everyone from the group 1001 to be able to mount and write to device. here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/MaBJuR5q
<the-master> fabiof: what codes are you using for install?
<fabiof> and here in when the error comes, it goves error while trying to install the rt5370 from some kernel folder
<curiousx> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786509/
<curiousx> thx escott
<aBound> lalagirl, Wake up. :P
<escott> mfroes, /media/storage. its gid, but you could also use a setgid bit on the folder might be easier
<fabiof> says missing the rt5370sta.ko
<himmelkaiser> can someone help with a problem installing ANYTHING from ubuntu software center no matter what i try to install it says first to check internet connection even though its fine then it says that the stuff is untrusted
<Guest58128> jackd 2 will not connect the error is :Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<fabiof> im making -  sudo su, make clean, make install
<mfroes> escott, when i put gid=1001 ...   Unrecognized mount option "gid=1001"
<escott> curiousx, and the error was in the postrm so gksudo gedit libgtk2.0-cil.postrm
<mfroes> escott, on the manual pages it is supposed to be grpid on ext4
<himmelkaiser> can someone help with a problem installing ANYTHING from ubuntu software center no matter what i try to install it says first to check internet connection even though its fine then it says that the stuff is untrusted
<escott> mfroes, i dont see why you would want to use a mount option here, just use regular permissions and the setgid bit
<the-master> fabiof: try "sudo apt-get install rt5370sta"
<escott> mfroes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid see the portion concerning setuid and setgid on directories
<Chief_G> how can i have different wallpapers on two different monitors, i tried wallpapoz but it didn't work on the latest ubuntu version
<fabiof> i have no internet on the computer i whant to install this
<curiousx> ok
<mfroes> escott, want group storage to mount / umount to be able to do maintenance on /media/storage
<the-master> himmelkaiser: have you opened your universe and multiverse?
<fabiof> the-master: can i download it from this computer and install on the other?
<himmelkaiser> do what?
<curiousx> i use nano instead of gedit =P
<curiousx> xD
<himmelkaiser> how do i open universe and multiverse
<the-master> fabiof: if it is already on the computer, get-apt install won't need an internet connection
<fabiof> ok ill try
<curiousx> oh! i see the "-e" =)
<curiousx> in the second line escott =) so i'll remove it
<curiousx> hey! escott, you know to much dude
<the-master> himmelkaiser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<himmelkaiser> thnx
<the-master> himmelkaiser: np.. woah... how'd I know that...
<fabiof> the-master: it saus unable to locate rt5370sta
<fabiof> the-master: it saus unable to locate rt5370sta
<aBound> Anybody know where the trash folder is in gnome-shell?
<geoffmcc> fabiof: there is no package for it. while sudo did you make, make install and then modprobe?
<the-master> fabiof: have you tried looking under "additional drivers"
<escott> curiousx, i actually don't. had to google for that one. my apt knowledge is fairly weak
<fabiof> yes not listed there
<geoffmcc> fabiof: im also seeing its a good idea to have build-essential too
<waterDrop> am i miss somthing
<waterDrop> something usefull
<escott> aBound, like on the file-system or do you want an icon for it?
<mfroes> ubuntu server stopped sending signals to the monitor after the install restart ... can only access via ssh
<waterDrop> what is SSH
<curiousx> escott: give a second please
<fabiof> the-master: http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501 i downloaded the driver here
<fabiof> then tryed to install
<aBound> escott, Yes I'd like an icon for it.
<escott> aBound, check extensions.gnome.org there is one there
<aBound> Can't seem to find it on gnome-shell but on unity it's no problem.
<escott> aBound, or just open nautilus
<waterDrop> im searching for java script code, could anyone recommending me some links? :)
<geoffmcc> fabiof: using sudo did you make, make install and then modprobe?
<curiousx> escott: look when i remove "set -e" give this ouput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786515/
<aBound> escott, I see it in my home folder thanks.
<fabiof> geoffmc : yes but the make install get a error
<Guest58128> jackd 2 will not connect the error is :Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<geoffmcc> fabiof: do you have build-essential package installed?
<mfroes> mymonitor does 800x600 and 1024x 768 .. but it still shows cannot show use native 1024x768
<fabiof> geoffmc : when it tryes to install the rt5370sta.ko from the lib/modules/kernel/drivers/net etc...
<vouth> Hi again :-P I was trying to reconfigure X (from a virtual console, after running 'sudo service gdm stop'), and after I rebooted I couldn't get a graphical interface any more, but am stuck using the virtual consoles. Switching to where the GUI usually is (bound to the F7 key) shows me the tail end of the boot sequence output. Helllllp, I've been cursed!! :-S
<fabiof> dont think so this is a 11.10 fresh install
<escott> curiousx, you may just have to hand edit that postrm script to remove these problematic lines, or just put an "exit 0" at the end of the script to make sure it exits with success
<fabiof> how i install that?
<curiousx> escott: and, when i removed just the "-e" give me this ouput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786516/
<geoffmcc> fabiof: sudo apt-get install build-essential and then sudo make, sudo make install, sudo modprobe rt5370sta
<curiousx> mmm... i'll try the easy way just putting a "exit 0" =P xD
<fabiof> geoffmcc: says unable to locate build-essential
<black_> how would i find a file based off its file permissions?
<escott> black_, find can do that
<black_> how tho?
<black_> ive never had to do this.
<ickefes> ickefes
<black_> i can find and change, but i just want to find +x files. files that i can exec.
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know why this shows up when i try to regsrv32 wineasio.dll?
<ickefes> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"wineasio.dll": libjack.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ickefes> Failed to load DLL wineasio.dll
<ickefes> i use 10.04 x64
<curiousx> escott: job done =P
<fabiof> geoffmcc: says unable to locate build-essential
<escott> black_, find . -perm -u+x
<curiousx> oh! my gosh that was awesome xD
<the-master> fabiof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M
<geoffmcc> fabiof: hmm. its a package. lemme see where exactly it is
<curiousx> i am latino xD thx for that escott =)
<curiousx> i mean from Argentina =P
<hechu> Hello, I am ssh login to my desktop computer, gona to capture the screen of it. it is a framebuffer screen without X running, anybody who knows how to capture the screen? thanks.
<escott> curiousx, glad it finally worked. im surprised its such a pain
<black_> can i use numbers instead of flags?
<escott> black_, yes
<ickefes> i have downloaded several wineasio versions but i get this erro when using any of them.
<escott> hechu, what are you trying to capture from the screen?
<curiousx> yep
<black_> rwxr-xr-x what numbers are these?
<black_> im looking at a guide now..
<curiousx> escott:
<escott> black_, 755
<black_> 755?
<curiousx> i have other terrible trouble =P
<black_> -type f to check if its file?
<hechu> escott, i think it's a frame buffer screen. like SVGA program. actually it is a software application compiled with QT framebuffer mode.
<curiousx> is about "apt-get update"
<curiousx> in #backtrack-es and #backtrack-linux anyone can help me =(
<escott> hechu, im just not clear what you are trying to capture. there is probably a *better* way to to this than what you are describing, but without knowing what you are trying to do
<escott> black_, yeah you probably will want that too
<black_> i added it
<black_> im making a monitor.sh to text me when a service crashed lol
<aBound> black_, Awesome.
<curiousx> but anywey, i fucked up becouse i remove a bunch of stuff
<black_> it uses sendemail tho
<black_> :/
<curiousx> i remove gpg key and other things =P
<escott> curiousx, add it back with apt-key
<hechu> escott, I am trying to capture the console screen of my desktop computer. I tried run "cat /dev/fb0 > temp.raw", it seems works, now I am trying to find a software to open the file. any suggestion? thanks.
<black_> im going to post it later :P
<curiousx> escott: oh! let me see
<curiousx> escott: give a second i'll try it but first i want to paste you an ouput
<black_> its done.
<black_> :)
<fabiof> the error i have when i do make install is in " install -m 644 -c rt5370sta.ko /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/        and in the next line it says : install: cannot stat rt5370sta.ko no such file or directory
<black_> yay it all works perfect :)
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<the-master> fabiof: did you change the directories like it says in the guide?
<escott> hechu, i would be surprised if you can make any sense of that output. what are you actually trying to do?
<fabiof> the-master: i have it in home/downloads i will move it to see if changes anything
<Belial`> seem to be having trouble removing a ppa from the software center. when i click "remove" and enter my password, it does nothing.
<the-master> fabiof: the whole unpack needs to be moved to the home folder, that may be why you are having problems
<Belial`> the repo still remains in the list, and checked.
<Belial`> anyone else having this problem?
<hechu> escott, sorry my bad English. now I tied gimp, open with an raw file format, and manually adjust the width,height ad RGBA mode something, it seems works.
<escott> !ppa-purge | Belial`
<ubottu> Belial`: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Belial`> thank you, escott
<fabiof> the-master: i changed the file but the same error apears
<the-master> did you move the whole directory over to the home folder?
<curiousx> this update take too long =(
<the-master> fabiof: did you move the whole directory over to the home folder?
<fabiof> yep
<fabiof> is in home/sta
<black_> in terminal how do i inject into crontab list?
<zakk> crontab -e
<the-master> fabiof: try this http://harkko.lattu.biz/notes/rt5370_ubuntu.html
<black_> im trying to put it into a script
<black_> but i cant remember what remove duplicates
<aBound> Looks like it's going to be a long-journey to grasp Linux.
<escott> black, drop a file in /etc/cron.(hourly,daily,weekly,etc)
<hmmm> Hello  &  Merry Christmas... I was using another distro. Debian dvd. and did a backup with back in time to my windows d  drive.  But ended up deleting the backup files while in debian. Then when i tried to empty the trash the media folder would not delete.  So I reformatted my linux partitions and even changed there positions. Now while using ubuntu i deleted a couple of files from my D drive. And was surprised to see the media folder reappear and still unable t
<hmmm> o empty from trash  Sorry for the long explanation.
<curiousx> escott: this is the "apt-get update" ouput =(
<curiousx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/786532/
<curiousx> and teke too long
<curiousx> take*
<the-master> well, I seem to have abandoned my quest to install python-glade2 has been abandoned for today... gots to get to sleep kids, maybe I'll be back on tomorrow to learn some more
<the-master> now how do I leave this chat?
<curiousx> i did apt-key update nad net-update
<curiousx> and*
<escott> curiousx, you'll have to apt-key add all the missing keys
<escott> curiousx, you'll have to find the bt keyserver wherever that is
<curiousx> oh! and i'll have to add by key id, right?
<escott> hmmm, huh? so you have files on a windows (presumably ntfs) partition that you cannot delete in windows?
<escott> curiousx, yes
<subb1> hello..
<curiousx> for particular software ppa goes a particular key id =)
<subb1> guys. can you suggest a good mail client on ubuntu other than mozilla and evolution?
<hmmm> no i deleted the files from a windows partition while using ubuntu and the media folder from my back reappeared
<zakk> subb1: mutt
<zakk> Fetching
<zakk> [29%] 2409B/s 17h 13min 28s
<curiousx> deamn i fucked up dude xD thanks you too much escott
<zakk> wtf
<escott> !language | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<curiousx> ups sorry
<hmmm> from my previose back up reappaered
<subb1> zakk a gui one preferably
<curiousx> i like the american lenguage xD
<zakk> subb1: there is nothing else good that I'm aware of
<subb1> zakk yea. I ran into few minor bugs on the 2 of the previous ones
<curiousx> so well i try to find out this key thank you too much escott and all the comunity very nice new year
<curiousx> when i solve a couple a trobles i'll be back trying to help on this chat =) cya
<Arcademan> guys is gnome 3.2 out I mean released out as a upgraded package on Ubuntu?
<escott> Arcademan, 11.10 has 3.2.1
<Malsasa> Hello, Ubuntu.
<Malsasa> I wanna ask about C programming (i am beginner)
<Malsasa> May somebody help me?
<jag09> So, a question I guess. I'm having a difficult time installing Ubuntu. Some background: I received a new Gateway laptop with Windows 7 on it, I've never used any OS other than windows before, and i wanted to give Ubuntu a try. I set up a USB drive as per the Ubuntu website, but that didn't seem to run well and I didn't want to completely eliminate Windows until I knew what I was getting...
<escott> jag09, did the liveusb boot?
<jag09> into.  So I downloaded the windows installer "Wubi".  After several attempts, the installation keeps stalling in the same "place" at about 1 hour 56 min.  How can I get the installation to finish?
<escott> jag09, don't use wubi
<jag09> Not on startup.  When I would first insert it, the normal Windows explorer dialog box would come up and ask if I wanted to explore the contents
<retrorex> Hi
<almoxarife> jag09: where in the install process?
<kcm1700> Please, don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). Malsasa
<airtonix> jag09: instead of using wubi, download virtualbox for windows and create a virtual machine, then install ubuntu in the virtual machine from the .iso you downloaded. wubi is just bad news for both ubuntu and windows.
<escott> jag09, so there are two things to deal with (1) removing wubi fixing any thing it has messed up (2) getting you a bootable usb so you can try it
<escott> jag09, do you know if wubi has overwritten the mbr yet?
<Rallias> is there any guiless software I can use to stream video from my server to my ps3?
<jag09> The wubi client says "Downloading ubunto 11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz"  I believe it stops at the same place every time.
<almoxarife> escott: wubi does not 'mess' windows
<jag09> Well, I made a bootable USB, I'm just not sure how to go about installing when windows is already there
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<h00k> !dualboot | jag09
<ubottu> jag09: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Rallias> escott correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought wubi didn't touch the MBR but instead booted from the windows bootloader...
<almoxarife> jag09: the suggestion about using 'virtualbox' is a good option, slower than wubi unless your cpu can run vt
<escott> Rallias, i don't use it so i don't know. does it chainload the other way
<almoxarife> Rallias: exactly
<almoxarife> escott: you don't use it, but you do have an opinion!
<escott> almoxarife, yes. it seems stupid :)
<Rallias> almoxarife ahh splended so my grandma is getting the knack for identifying what is happening behind the scenes.
<Rallias> 3 more years and she'll be a jolly good IT manager
<jag09> Alrighty.  I'll forget about wubi and look at the Virtualbox option and the dual boot option.  Thanks for the help :)
<escott> almoxarife, although that opinion was mostly based on the belief that it replaced the windows mbr. if it doesnt its not as bad as what i thought
<aBound> brb
<urlin2u> a grub update in the wubi will opor did overwrite the mbr, not sure if it's fixed
<urlin2u> will/or*
<almoxarife> escott: my reference is based on your offering opinion on a product ubuntu tries to get out to the public for the sake of creating interest in ubuntu, I used wubi, it works, it's a nice beginner for someone who is ( as I was) too afraid to toss windows!
<urlin2u> almoxarife, here is what the designser has to say about wubi, I have checked it out semms harmless if you have some skills, and a windows recovery disc to reload its bootloader if needed. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<Malsasa> I am using Ubuntu One CLient on my Ubuntu 11.10. I have an account in Ubuntu One. But i could not login via Ubuntu One Client. When I enter my account information, the program stunned (loading) and ended with login screen of Ubutu One CLient again. I am using proxy to connect to internet.
<escott> almoxarife, urlin2u's comments are why i discourage it. it seems like a lot of other options are better (ie virtualbox/persistent usb/a real install). it just seems like an idea that improved technology has reduced the need for and there are some serious risks
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<almoxarife> escott: take it up with the ubuntu-big-cheezes
<basil60> hi
<sdfsdfsd> hi
<basil60> I was wondering if anyone could help me restore apache defaults on my machine?
<sdfsdfsd> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<sdfsdfsd> sudo apt-get install apache2
<basil60> and then apt-get install ?
<sdfsdfsd> yes
<basil60> if i have stuff in my www directory, will that remain?
<atruno> basil yes you must clean it up
<sdfsdfsd> yes, that should remain, may want to back up just in case
<basil60> it's OK...i still want it..I'd just have moved it if it were to be deleted
<sdfsdfsd> or delete rm -R /var/www
<sdfsdfsd> as root if you want to delete
<basil60> any gotchas with doing this?
<atruno> why not be safe and move it before you purge ?
<sdfsdfsd> no not really you'll just have to start from scratch again
<sdfsdfsd> if you remove www directory
<sdfsdfsd> you will have to recreate
<sdfsdfsd> mkdir /var/www
<basil60> does it matter if it's a LAMP installation?
<sdfsdfsd> no it shouldnt
<sdfsdfsd> mysql and php should still be installed
<sdfsdfsd> it may remove mod-php5 but you  can reinstall
<sdfsdfsd> with apache
<basil60> can mod_proxy easily be removed from an apache installation - as a less drastic option?
<aBound> I know that Perl and Python are installed by default. :P
<upgrayeddd> Does anyone know whether Ubuntu 11.10 plays DVDs right out of the box?
<upgrayeddd> I'm frustrated since I'm on 10.04 and it never has
<sdfsdfsd> just delete it our of /etc/apache2 mods-enabled or mods-available
<upgrayeddd> but I remember I got karmic to play them somehow once
<sdfsdfsd> or both then /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<upgrayeddd> with 10.04 I often have to install various pieces of packages, and scripts
<aBound> upgrayeddd, Installing VLC as your default player may or may not play dvd's automatically.
<upgrayeddd> yet to no avail
<erika24usa> ubuntu 11.10 how do i get to java setting
<upgrayeddd> aBound: no dice :(
<aBound> upgrayeddd, Is it set as your default media player?
<upgrayeddd> yep
<erika24usa> in yahoo spades i cant  talk in lobby
<upgrayeddd> just doesn't recognize them
<upgrayeddd> spins a lot, screams...and dad
<upgrayeddd> *dead
<erika24usa> but when i in a game i try type but it wont let me type
<upgrayeddd> I have a 11.10 computer downstairs I'll try tomorrow to see if it'll play with
<erika24usa> is 11.10 the latest ubuntu
<escott> upgrayeddd, no version has ever played dvd's "out of the box" for legal reasons. you have to manually run the libdvdcss install script
<erika24usa> imusing openjdk
<erika24usa> icetea plugin
<upgrayeddd> escott: I understand, but for some reason, libdvdcss never works for me :(
<black_> there..done ;)
<aBound> erika24usa, Use 11.10 is the latest and bleeding edge release. :P
<erika24usa> except far openjdk
<sdfsdfsd> to play dvds with vlc u can download & install .debs from here http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<erika24usa> java
<upgrayeddd> btw escott isn't it libdvdcss2 ?
<erika24usa> its works
<erika24usa> just got a glitch
<erika24usa> bug
<sdfsdfsd> libdvdcss2 .debs can be downloaded from vlc site http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<escott> upgrayeddd, sure
<black_> */* for crontab is every minute?
<black_> or */[0-9] is
<erika24usa> on yahoo spades when i join game i cant type
<escott> upgrayeddd, the script that has to be manually run is /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<almoxarife> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<aBound> upgrayeddd, Hmm you tried editing  defaults.list manually within /usr/share/applications folder?
<bullgard4> erika24usa: Yes, if you mean an official release. But there is a newer  inofficial (experimental) release.
<zakk> when is the next LTS release?
<escott> black_, better to sleep in a loop than to make cron wakeup everyminute to run a script
<aBound> zakk, Somewhere in April 2012.
<zakk> aBound: cool
<erika24usa> bullgard4 11.10 is great
<black_> right now i have */5 which should be every minute ending in 5
<erika24usa> its just the java issue
<upgrayeddd> aBound: no, but I noticed I already have libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 latest versions
<erika24usa> sun java 6 had got old an was being knocked out of yahoo spades
<black_> welp time for bed
<black_> had to do a lil coding before i could sleep lol.
<bullgard4> erika24usa: I like the graphics in Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1. But this release has not yet implemented all widgets which I was used to. So for productive purposes I am keeping Ubuntu 10.04.3 on anther computer.
<bullgard4> s/anther/another/
<escott> bullgard4, have you looked at extensions.gnome.org recently. its progressing incredibly rapidly
<bullgard4> escott: No. Not yet. I am reporting bugs and will wait for Ubuntu 12.04 Beta.
<upgrayeddd> same bullgard4
<aBound> upgrayeddd, You can always give this a go: http://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_make_VLC_the_default_player#Changing_the_default_application_for_videos_manually.28the_hard_way.29:
<doom> i tried to use ubuntu 11.10 with the "old" gnome and it was just a bad version of it.. i hope that the next lts is not with this new gnome, or at least i can chose
<edbian> upgrayeddd, spelled with 2 d's for a double dose of his pimpin'
<aBound> doom, Unity will be used throughout most of the Ubuntu releases. Unless, gnome-shell is installed.
<doom> oh.. erm
<upgrayeddd> !language | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<edbian> hahaha
<aBound> doom, Gnome 2 is old and will eventually stop development in order to move gnome-shell forward.
<upgrayeddd> the problem isn't about the default player aBound ... it's that no dvds will play at all for some reason
<upgrayeddd> even if I try manually Open Disc in vlc
<doom> yes... i guess it has to evolve
<aBound> upgrayeddd, Could be missing dependencies.
<bullgard4> doom: Pleas use again Ubuntu 11.10 and install the package »gnome-shell« and login anew.
<upgrayeddd> this is after installing latest libdvdcss libdvdcss2 the script in the /usr/share/... folder
<doom> i will try that on my other computer ill see how it works
<aBound> doom, I don't mind gnome-shell except minus the fact it doesn't carry a minimize/maximize button.
<aBound> doom, By the way gnome-shell can't use compiz.
<upgrayeddd> Do I have to maybe restart?
<escott> aBound, those can be enabled with gnome-tweak
<aBound> escott, Hmm never knew that thanks for the heads up.
<doom> hmm
<zakk> is ntfs mounting still restricted to root?
<doom> im on some older computers right now anyways (pentium4)
<zakk> in lucid
<doom> i like some simple graphics or console stuff
<escott> aBound, hard to find its on the wrong tab. under shell "arrangement of buttons on the titlebar" should be under windows logically
<aBound> escott, From the pictures it doesn't seem like gnome tweak can use compiz.
<escott> aBound, it uses mutter not compiz
<aBound> escott, I kinda figured it was different.
<Guest55239> #xubuntu
<Guest55239> Hi everyone, i need help installing ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, my laptop is a toshiba satellite L745D, when im trying to instal ubuntu it doesnt work, ive tryed with the windows installer thing and it didnt work, then ive made a usb boot stick, so when the ubuntu menu popup wich it says if i want to just try it or instal it, no matter what choice i take after the choice made my screen turn to black and there is nothing hapenning
<aBound> escott, Do you know of the screensaver that uses like math symbols or something like that?
<Chowder> Guest55239: error messages?
<Guest55239> Hi everyone, i need help installing ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, my laptop is a toshiba satellite L745D, when im trying to instal ubuntu it doesnt work, ive tryed with the windows installer thing and it didnt work, then ive made a usb boot stick, so when the ubuntu menu popup wich it says if i want to just try it or instal it, no matter what choice i take after the choice made my screen turn to black and there is nothing hapenning
<escott> aBound, no. not even sure how to set a screensaver anymore
<Guest55239> Chowder: no the screen is just black
<Chowder> Guest55239: but your laptop at least boots, right?
<DrPenguin> Guest55239: Use the Alternative Installer
<aBound> Found it called: "Electric Sheep", uses all kinds of crazy spirals.
<Guest55239> Chowder: yes it is, i am able to get into the first ubuntu menu, which you have the choice to only try it or instal it, then when i choose the screen just go black and nothing appen
<Guest55239> DrPenguin: who can i do that, i am new to ubuntu
<DrPenguin> Guest55239: you need to download the alternative iso
<Chowder> Guest55239, I would take DrPenguin's advice. You can download the alternate install CD from the Ubuntu site.
<Guest55239> okay thanks you very much all i will give it a try :)
<DrPenguin> Guest55239: I have a running theory that for some reason, X doesnt come up right on newer laptops. Ive seen it happen on a few HPs
<DrPenguin> The alternative installer is an ncurses based one.. shouldnt be too had to navigate
<Guest55239> DrPenguin: thanks you i apreciate your help have a nice day :)
<doom> out of topic, this is the first time i log into irc in 8 years or so
<DrPenguin> Guest55239: no problem man, ill be here if you run into issues
<JViz> when you download the kernel sources with ubuntu software center, where does it put it?
<doom> any idea when a new lts comes out?
<DrPenguin> JViz: either in /usr/src or some cache in /var/apt
<escott> !oneiric | doom
<DrPenguin> doom: 12.04 is the next LTS.. should be in.. what April?
<ubottu> doom: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<escott> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JViz> DrPenguin: I don't have /var/apt directory, and /usr/src doesn't have any .c files in it
<aBound> escott, Are you having any trouble setting keyboard shortcuts?
<escott> doom, sorry see the pangolin one
<DrPenguin> JViz: it may be /var/cache/apt then
<doom> awesome thanks :))
<escott> aBound, in gnome3 no
<escott> aBound, what shortcut are you trying to set
<aBound> escott, Trying to set my terminal shortcut to use: ctrl-z.
<aBound> Doesn't work which is odd.
<DrPenguin> JViz: that, or I know if you do apt-get source, I think it downloads it to your current directory, or you could just install linux-source, thats the ubuntu kernel source tarball
<aBound> I'm on Unity right now.
<escott> aBound, i do remember the gui was confusing. didnt see that you could click on things that you could click on. ctrl-z would be a bad choice. doubt know if it would be supported
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<josh9> i see japasese in all my menu. what package do i need to install to see my meunu in english?
<aBound> escott, Worked just fine on 10.04 LTS. But the thing is though I can't set any keyboard shortcuts be it my terminal or not I don't know if it's a bug or blah.
<JViz> DrPenguin: apt-get install linux-source appears to be installing it
<DrPenguin> JViz: yeah, but its just a tarball
<DrPenguin> JViz: its not "installing" a kernel
<JViz> DrPenguin: ah, ok
<aBound> Oh well.
<JViz> will it untar it to /usr/src/?
<DrPenguin> JViz: look in your curent directory, the tarball should be there.. I think..
<DrPenguin> or it could be in usr src.. sorry.. I did this almost a month ago and I forget
<escott> aBound, so how do you suspend an application in terminal if ctrl-z is bound?
<aBound> escott, That must be for gnome-shell as I'm on Unity and ctrl-z does nothing.
<aBound> escott, Doesn't matter I can't set it to any keys on the keyboard it's as if it's locked in permanently.
<JViz> DrPenguin: thank you
<JViz> DrPenguin: i got it
<aBound> ctrl-alt-t launches the terminal.
<escott> aBound, if this is the same as the gnome control-center shortcuts (not sure what unity uses) then you can double click on the text that says "Disabled" or whatever the key is and then enter the shortcut. but yes ctrl-Z is a weird choice http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control-Z
<aBound> escott, I like ctrl-z cause it's close to the keyboard but already tried what you said before you said it.
<aBound> Nothing seems to work.
<aBound> :P
<aBound> escott, Don't worry about it doesn't seem like it can be edited.
<aBound> escott, HA! Now it works.
<aBound> lol
<anomaliz> is there a php channel?
<escott> aBound, very unintuitive gui for that
<escott> !alis | anomaliz
<ubottu> anomaliz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<aBound> escott, Seems like a bug or something I have to tripe-click or quad-click for the shortcut to disable.
<escott> aBound, or maybe its like a longer click or something, but i agree its very weird
<aBound> escott, Not my terminal won't launch haha.
<aBound> Now**
<aBound> Ahh, man what a day with Ubuntu.
<aBound> brb I may have to log out.
<aBound> escott, Yeah it's more or less a bug my terminal won't launch now with either shortkey.
<FunGoat> clear
<aBound> Alright ya'll I'm off have a good one.
<dinghu> haha
<bikcmp> hi all, i'm using an hp mini 110, and all of a sudden, my trackpad buttons actually don't do anything anymore.
<bikcmp> i'm praying this is software side.
<bikcmp> i'm on here from my hp mini; i managed to connect using just my keyboard.
<somsip> anomaliz: ##php from memory
<bikcmp> is there a known setting that disables the touhpad click?
<bikcmp> or, a way to check the mouse settings using the keyboard only?
<DrPenguin> bikcmp: dmesg may tell you if its shut off
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: my right button works fine
<bikcmp> left doesn't do anything
<DrPenguin> that sounds like hardware...
<escott> bikcmp, you can look at xinput, but its probably faster to tab through the mouse settings gui to make sure its enabled
<bikcmp> hrm
<bikcmp> that's weird
<bikcmp> and all of a sudden it came back
<DrPenguin> rofl yeah thats hardware
<DrPenguin> thats deff not software
<bikcmp> so i'm essentially screwed?
<bikcmp> #yay.
<DrPenguin> you could rip it open and see whats wrong
<MahaVishnu> bikcmp~ screwed out of the $10 for a mouse. then yeah. "screwed"
<escott> bikcmp, is the touchpad working otherwise?
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: the thing making me think it's not hw is the fact that double tapping my actual trackpad used to make it click.
<bikcmp> it didn't work when my left button wouldn't work.
<bikcmp> now it's working along with my left button.
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<escott> bikcmp, like when the tap to click is not working can you still move the pointer
<bikcmp> escott: yes.
<bikcmp> to the last question.
<DrPenguin> bikcmp: your computer is just dumb then
<bikcmp> escott: yes.
<bikcmp> i can, to both.
<HermanDE> Is it possible to hide printers shared from a cups server?
<bikcmp> just double tapping would do nothing.
<bikcmp> which makes me think that it was just software.
<DrPenguin> *bikcmp's pc* "I FORGOT HOW TO LEFT CLICK! OH WAIT I REMEMBER! I FORGOT AGAIN"
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: ikr
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: i'm saving up for another one.
<DrPenguin> DERRRRRRR
<bikcmp> i made the mistake of going with a netbook.
<skegeek> Would like some help with an error that shows each time I boot. Here is a screenshot: http://f.imgtmp.com/Vgosu.png
<DrPenguin> id rather use a tablet before a net book
<bikcmp> ... when i could have got a computer 2 times as powerful for 20 bucks more.
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: i have no normal desktop/laptop, too
<bikcmp> lol
<bikcmp> i usually outsource my stuff to my servers.
<DrPenguin> skegeek: looks like X is having an issue probing your monitor.. is it getting the EDID?
<escott> bikcmp, agreed, i would suspect that synaptic is suppressing what it thinks are palm presses or the like
<skegeek> I'm not sure.
<shadghost> Hi there, I was wondering if there was a way to only extract files that have not been extracted yet form my arcive
<MahaVishnu> shadghost~ with your fingers
<shadghost> I made a 40 gig .tar.gz and half way throu extracting it, my computer crashed
<skegeek> The error starting happening after I added 1280x1024 resolution following a reboot (in which it reverted to 1024x768).
<DrPenguin> skegeek: find out by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DrPenguin> skegeek: hmm.. does your monitor support that mode with the driver your using?
<bikcmp> ok
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: i think i know what it is. :(
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: i think my left button is getting stuck down.
<bikcmp> and then, that disables the trackpad's double click.
<DrPenguin> bikcmp: well you know what to do then right?
<skegeek> It did for a few hours before Ubuntu froze up.
<DrPenguin> quit jerkin it on your netbook
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: but it's so fun
<bikcmp> :/
<escott> skegeek, do you have settings in ~/.config/monitors.xml that aren't appropriate for that monitor
<MahaVishnu> LMAO
<bikcmp> i swear, i'll cut down on it
<bikcmp> but i can't stop
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: in all seriousness though... i don't know much about hw repair. i'm a software guy.
<bikcmp> i could see if my dad would be willing to do it, he's only like, a 20 minute drive away
<bikcmp> haha
<DrPenguin> bikcmp: see if its easy to open the thing up, if your lucky, its probably just something you spilled on it and some isophrophic alcohol, highest proof you can get, will fix it
<DrPenguin> its non conductive so its great for cleaning sensitive equipment
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: it's broken, actually
<bikcmp> but just never did this before
<bikcmp> it has nothing on it; i've never spilled anything on it
<bikcmp> i baby it. :P
<MahaVishnu> you know what else is non conductive
<bikcmp> don't say it
<MahaVishnu> lol
<DrPenguin> Man jelly
<MahaVishnu> no pretty sure thats conductive
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: i've got proof it does actually conduct.
<escott> bikcmp, you could try and verify that with xev
 * bikcmp points to his burns.
<skegeek> "Output VGA1 has no monitor section", "No DPMS capabilities specified" are two things found in xorg.0.log
<DrPenguin> Oh God..
<bikcmp> escott: xev?
<bikcmp> DrPenguin: WANT TO SEE?
<bikcmp> :P
<DrPenguin> bikcmp: X Event Viewer, it records ALL X events and spits em into your terminal
<DrPenguin> so mouse moves, key presses, etc etc
<MahaVishnu> my ballzack is conductive.
<DrPenguin> skegeek: well if your not using VGA1 thats fine.. many computers have more than 1 output
<MahaVishnu> skegeek~ use xrandr -q to figure out ur outputs
<bikcmp> figures
<bikcmp> won't do it
<bikcmp> haha
<bikcmp> won't do it for some reason in xev.
<DrPenguin> well if X isnt getting the event then you wont see it
<escott> bikcmp, just repeatedly click the physical button and see if it fails to send a release event
<shadghost> OMG my arcive stoped at 47 of 52 gigs
<shadghost> arggg
<skegeek> I'm using a 17" LCD which is identified as VGA1, so yes, VGA. It's an external monitor connected to a laptop.
<escott> bikcmp, but that doesn't seem like a reasonable interpretation. you should notice a failed release
<MahaVishnu> skegeek~ and what is your problem ?
<DrPenguin> skegeek: thats not your monitor persay, thats your Video Output
<bikcmp> escott: yeah, i've tried that
<bikcmp> it doesn't work
<bikcmp> like, it works but i mean it won't break. :P
<escott> shadghost, what are you trying to archive?
<shadghost> escott: It is a steam folder from one computer to a second, I am hopeing steam is smart enoufh to repare itself
<shadghost> now
<shadghost> sofar it is looking like it is
<escott> shadghost, use rsync
<shadghost> escott: The computer with the good steam files is quite a few miles away turned off now
<shadghost> escott: And it looks like steam succesfully fixed it self!
<skegeek> Sorry, system froze.
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<skegeek> I did notice in a log yesterday something about "intel_drv" didn't exist and it was falling back to VESA. Could that mean it's not using the right driver for my Intel Mobile 965 Express Chipset?
<DrPenguin> skegeek: haha most definitly
<DrPenguin> sounds like your missing the actual intel driver, intel_drv.so
<DrPenguin> so, whats happening is that X is falling back to the vesa driver because your missing the intel X driver
<skegeek> Ahh. Where do I get it, I couldn't find a download...
<DrPenguin> if you just reinstall the intel driver package it should repair it.. xserver-video-intel I think is the name…? im missing a piece.. do a dpkg -l | grep video, I think the way its called is xserver-video-blah-driver
<achipanaluchu> i use ubuntu 11.10
<achipanaluchu> can you help me change color on menu bar ?
<achipanaluchu> i use gnome shell
<achipanaluchu> i'm using gnome shell
<skegeek> Ok, I just reinstalled the video driver package. I assume it requires a restart to take effect?
<DrPenguin> skegeek: you can just kill X
<skegeek> Ctrl+Alt+F4?
<DrPenguin> sudo pkill X
<DrPenguin> or sudo services gdm restart
<skegeek> Ok.
<skegeek> brb
<almoxarife> achipanaluchu: the color is decided by your choice of 'theme', you need to decide then of what theme gives you the desired colors
<Finnish> hi. What's the best way to transfer (with success..) mp3-files to my iPad?
<DrPenguin> Finnish: try gtkpod
<root> ??
<root> helle
<Finnish> DrPenguin, Ok, I'll try that
<skegeek> Ok, I've restarted the DM, but I'm still getting "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" error window.
<DrPenguin> Finnish: your gonna need some libs as well to handle newer iOS's too, I forget what they are called, but it helps with handling issues with udev mounting the device.. its like libimobile or some bs
<skegeek> The window doesn't have a close button either.
<DrPenguin> skegeek: do you have any kind of window decoration?
<skegeek> Default
<skegeek> for 11.10
<Finnish> DrPenguin, Ah, wait a minute. I've tried my iPad with gtkpod but there's something that just isn't right. I can mount it, ok, but I need to select appropriate model (mine is 32gb 3G) and I don't know what to choose from the list
<DrPenguin> ok thats a good sign.. can you see if it loaded X with intel this time or just vesa?
<DrPenguin> Finnish: then figure out which one to choose :P
<almoxarife> skegeek: its nvidia?
<Finnish> DrPenguin, Ok, I guess I have to do that... But I see mp3's going to iPad but music player can't see 'em in iPad. Maybe I need to do some more testing and tweaking etc?
<DrPenguin> Finnish: they may not be going into the ipad properly, probably to some weird storage area that the ipad doesnt look at
<Finnish> DrPenguin, Yeah, I'll look into that
<DrPenguin> when you fix it, make sure you smack your self with the ipad, and go android next time :P
<skegeek> It appears intel_drv loaded as well as vesa
<DrPenguin> skegeek: it will only load one X driver, not 2
<achipanaluchu> @ i'm using 11.10 gnome shell, how i can change my themes??
<skegeek> Here is xorg.0.log regarding video http://pastebin.com/uL7sz3EP
<DrPenguin> skegeek: yeah… tahts how X works when it tries to figure stuff out on its own, it loads the 3 best drivers, then gets rid of the 2 worst ones, vesa and fbdev are getting unloaded eventually
<skegeek> I have Intel Mobile 965 Express Chipset, not sure if thats Nvidia or not.
<DrPenguin> your not serious.. .right
<skegeek> I don't think its Nvidia, but I'm not a hardware guru.
<DrPenguin> i would think its blatently clear its intel
<DrPenguin> (considering intel is in its name)
<skegeek> Nvidia is owned by Intel..so
<DrPenguin> …. say what again
<DrPenguin> did you bang your head or something?
<DrPenguin> intel most definitely does not own nvidia
<DrPenguin> they compete on processors for Gods sake
<skegeek> I thought Nvidia is a subsidiary of Intel.
<DrPenguin> nooooooooooo way jose
<skegeek> Like I said, I'm not a hardware guru
<skegeek> Either way, you have your answer...intel not nvidia
<yuri2> Hi, Can you suggest where can I download HUAWI 3g dongle drivers?
<DrPenguin> yuri2: googles a nice start
<DrPenguin> skegeek: yeah its definitely intel.. can you post me the entire Xorg log?
<DrPenguin> s/post/paste/
<Curly_Q> Hey guys! I have VirtualBox running on Windows 7. I installed Xubuntu and cannot sudo apt-get update. Any suggestions?
<skegeek> http://pastebin.com/xGHFENm5
<DrPenguin> Curly_Q: first check to make sure you have a net connection.. id imagine your virtual ethernet adapter settings may be off.. but its hard to tell when you just say "it doesnt work"
<Curly_Q> Could it be that Xubuntu is not supported any longer? I got a 404 IP not found message in the command prompt.
<DrPenguin> not sure.. I was using lubuntu the other day and it was working.. are you sure you have an internet connection?
<Curly_Q> Yes the connection is OK.
<Curly_Q> Ifconfig -a works.
<DrPenguin> skegeek: odd.. your xorg log doesnt match your error message.. your modeline.. what refresh rate did you set it as?
<Curly_Q> Because it is a Virtual connection, perhaps it is a Windows 7 issue. Not sure. This is my first time at this.
<DrPenguin> actually, give me the entire modeline, res n all
<DrPenguin> Curly_Q: I doubt that
<DrPenguin> I have an Ubuntu VM on my work computer and it can access the ubuntu repos no issue on our corp net
<skegeek> This is the command I used:  xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<skegeek> I got it from cvt command
<DrPenguin> well.. looking at your xorg log.. X is reading 1280x1024_60 from the EDID.. but it doesnt seem to register it for your video output
<DrPenguin> so its probably not supported
<engagendy> #mansoura
<skegeek> Impossible. I've used this monitor with 1280x1024 for months on Windows.
<engagendy> hello All,
<engagendy> it's my first time here in IRC chatting
<DrPenguin> skegeek: it could also be a limitation of your driver man, im just reading your log thats all
<DrPenguin> and that what its telling me
<DrPenguin> engagendy: welcome!
<engagendy> DrPenguin thanks
<engagendy> i've a question
<skegeek> As in, Windows driver can handle it, but Linux driver can't?
<engagendy> how can u join rooms
<flexible> engagendy: /j #room
<engagendy> thanks
<engagendy> alot
<DrPenguin> skegeek: yeah, pretty much.. just look at the log. under the VGA1 section, the max supported probe res is 1024x768
<skegeek> Did you find anything to explain why the system likes to freeze when it sees fit?
<DrPenguin> skegeek: nah, but it could be X barfing, no idea, but I dont think its related
<wadkar> where do I ask question about Network-Manager , I am on ubuntu 11.04 - updated yesterday
<wadkar> Network-manager refuses to connect to my VPN (I installed network-manager-vpnc plugin BTW)
<wadkar> it says " state: VPN connecting (need authentication) (2) " and dies with failure
<skegeek> Well, if the driver cannot handle it, how come the laptop's built-in LCD can do 1280x800?
<DrPenguin> skegeek: different video output
<DrPenguin> skegeek: if you look in your Xorg log, LVDS1 can do up to 1280x800 or whatever.. thats your monitor display
<skegeek> Then VGA has limitations which LVCD doesn't?
<DrPenguin> obviously?
<wadkar> DrPenguin: apart from ##networking where should Network-Manager related questions go ?
<skegeek> I don't understand why my 15-19" FlatScreen CRT worked at 1280x1024, but this 17" LCD cannot.
<DrPenguin> i dunno man, Monitors are a goofy thing
<skegeek> The only thing different was the version of Ubuntu.
<skpl> is there a way to recover my password in ubuntu?
<DrPenguin> you need to rely on the monitor, the EDID probed, the version of X, your X driver, the video output, its a PITA
<skegeek> 11.10 is what seems to be a PITA!
<DrPenguin> lolduh
<skegeek> Unfortunately, I've developed this little habbit of not giving up on challenges - even when I probably should.
<DrPenguin> lol… this one youm ight. X jsut sucks
<skegeek> Part of why I'm known as a geek I think (aside of the fact I openly admit it).
<overclucker> skpl: recovering a password can be time consuming. it's usually best just to reset your password.
<jayar> how do i make a startup script to get SMB to run when it restarts
<jayar> and mount /media/160gb/
<DrPenguin> jayar: there is a startup applications.. thing in ubuntu, I think under preferences or admin, write a shell script and stick it in there
<jayar> see how you put "write a shell script" at the end of your sentence...
<jayar> what language is that
<jayar> tcl? perl?
<DrPenguin> jayar: either bourne, bourne again, python, whatever
<jayar> is it a conf?
<DrPenguin> no.. thats not a shell script
<Robban_> Hi there, anyone that know if ther's a driver for Microchips SPI/ethernet chip ENC624J600?
<jayar> i never did shell stuff
<DrPenguin> jayar: #bash
<jayar> i've been on IRC since '97 and my freinds did that stuff... freebsd days "holla"
<jayar> mkay
<almoxarife> jayar: are you using a real ubuntu install?
<jayar> whats a fake ubuntu install?
<jayar> im runnin 11.10 server
<jayar> i dont have a stick long enough to wake up my friend in chicago for that
<wadkar> please help me, my network manager wont connect to my VPN
<wadkar> I am not able to do any dev work
<wadkar> please help !!!
<jayar> beg more, wadkar
<wadkar> jayar: lol, I asked my question, nobody noticed, the nagging !!! at least gets a reply
<jayar> tis all good wad, this is a good place, if someones on that knows, they'll help you out :)
<wadkar> jayar: sometimes I feel that acting like a sufficiently stupid n00b gets you enough help
<jayar> hehe
<jayar> those that know the answer will hook you up
<wadkar> a simple meta-question about network-manager goes unnoticed, at least tell people the right channel , or quit channel idling
<jayar> right on
<wadkar> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wadkar> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<almoxarife> wadkar: I assume the vpn is up?
<wadkar> almostroot: of course, I can connect via " sudo vpnc-connect " , it doesnt play nice with NM
<DrPenguin> wadkar: ok…. then you lied about not being able to do your work
<almoxarife> wadkar: got you, a vpn connection requires what?
<jayar> #bash says thats not a question for them
<almoxarife> wadkar: an ip? some sort of user id? pass??? port?,
<Uuser> Hi
<DrPenguin> jayar: well it aint one for here. you need to learn how to write shell scripts
<Kartagis> I have a weird problem. if I'm taking a screenshot and where I am saving it has a file with the same name and I say to replace it, I get the error at http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . any ideas?
<Uuser> What is the best window manager to use with AWN? excepting compiz
<somsip> !best | Uuser
<ubottu> Uuser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kiro> Hi
<Kiro> I've installed Ubuntu and now I'd like to install Windows on a different partition to dual boot
<Kiro> there's 2 partitions on my hard drive, one is 3gb big...
<geirha> jayar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<DrPenguin> Kiro: could be a swap pt
<Uuser> i want a window manager that work with awn
<Kiro> it's a part to reinstall windows
<somsip> Uuser: what else do you want the WM to do?
<Kiro> so anyway, I don't have any idea of how to do it, I've looked on google and there were only explanations of how to install ubuntu AFTER you installed windows
<Kiro> anyone knows a good tutorial ?
<DrPenguin> Kiro: arguably, its the same way, the only problem is your gonna need to REINSTALL grub because Windows automatically installs its bootloader to the MBR
<Uuser> To work good with awn ,compiz has a lot of problems
<Kiro> oh god I don't know what's grub nor a MBR... x)
<ssfdre38> how can i make a new partition on my os
<DrPenguin> Kiro: grub is a boot loader, the MBR is your master boot record
<DrPenguin> ssfdre38: fdisk, cfdisk, gparted, parted, etc etc
<somsip> Uuser: anything else?
<Uuser> Yes
<leah> Question:  I have no cd and no flash drive.  How do i install ubuntu 64 on this machine
<DrPenguin> leah: get one or the other?
<Uuser> You can use grub-customizer from ubuntu live cd to fix mbr after windows install
<leah> DrPenguin, Is there any way i can do it without either  just from the hard drive or something.  create a partisan or something?
<Kiro> DrPenguin : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/dualboot-procedure.html tells me to "Choose Manually edit partition table." during the Ubuntu installation to create multiple partitions... :/
<ssfdre38> in fdisk for size is it in mb or kb?
<Kiro> but I already have ubuntu D:
<DrPenguin> Kiro: *sigh* just get your system setup to install Windows (ie, make an empty partition), install it, then reinstall grub
<DrPenguin> its THAT simple
<Kiro> but I have 400go of data on my current partition, installing windows will format the drive
<DrPenguin> no it wont
<somsip> Uuser: maybe this will help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<Uuser> After windows install. enter a ubuntu live cd install grub-customize and reinstall grub
<Kiro> I just tried, the installer told me WARNING it's going to erase every data on this partition, make a back-up !
<Curly_Q> DrPenguin, thanks for the suggestions. I decided to download the latest Ubuntu kernel 11.10  iso and work with that with VBox.
<DrPenguin> Kiro: because your not doing your install right
<DrPenguin> Curly_Q: no problemo
<DrPenguin> Kiro	you obviously want to install windows to a BLANK partition, not your ubuntu 1.. duh
<Uuser> g alerey tried that ,i tried xfwm and not work
<atvr> hi i need help
<Uuser> after install xfwm the graphical effects not work
<Uuser> so i want a wwindow manager to replace compiz
<ActionParsnip> Uuser: xfwm doesn't support effects
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<somsip> Uuser: all WMs replace compiz. I've tried to ask you what else you want it to do, but you're not clarifying, so I can't help
<ActionParsnip> Uuser: kwin can do effects, mutter can too afair
<atvr> i am trying to install ubuntu 11.10, when i reach the menu that i have to choose only to try it or instal it, after i press install there alot of comand showing on the screen then the screen goes off, ive tryied installer with the alternative instal but it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> atvr: what GPU do you use?
<jayar> you send me to #bash, they send me back here
<jayar> i'll figure it out
<DrPenguin> jayar: learn how to write shell scripts
<somsip> jayar: what is it you're tryng to do?
<atvr> ActionParsnip: what is GPU i am new to ubuntu
<jayar> im on it, Dr
<jayar> i taught myself everything else
<ActionParsnip> atvr: its not Ubuntu specific, it's your graphics chip
<jayar> i jus like IRC cuz you get instant answers
<DrPenguin> atvr: why didnt the alternative installer work?
<Uuser> Kwim is for kde
<ActionParsnip> Uuser: you can use kwin on gnome if you like, not sure if it wil cause issues
<atvr> DrPenguin: hi man youve sugest me to try with the alternative installer about one hour ago,
<jayar> somsip: get a disk to mount on startup, and SMB to start.. ubuntu 11.10 server
<ActionParsnip> Uuser: it's like saying compiz is only for gnome, you can run LXDE and then use compiz as WM instead of openbox
<somsip> !fstab | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> atvr: what video card do you use?
<jayar> yea i looked at fstab
<atvr> ActionParsnip: how can i know my GPU
<ActionParsnip> atvr: does the system have a make and model?
<DrPenguin> atvr: yeah, why didnt it work
<atvr> ActionParsnip: AMD radeon i think
<somsip> jayar: well, that's what does it. Is there some reaoson you need a bash script?
<ActionParsnip> atvr: ko then add the boot option: nomodeset    or try: radeon.nomodeset=1
<atvr> DrPenguin: it just did the same thing, the screen goes off and there nothing hapening
<jayar> so i just put my mount in there... then how do i get SMB to run?
<atvr> ActionParsnip: how do i do that lol
<Uuser> i want a simple window manager that support graphicall effects like transparency
<somsip> jayar: set it up so it works, start it as a service, AFAIR
<DrPenguin> atvr: ifyour using the alternative installer.. then the nomodeset thing probably wont work
<DrPenguin> because your not even dealing with a graphical thing now, just all text
<bottiger> Is there a shell (i can put in my /etc/passwd) which allows people to create a persistant connection to my server without having shell access
<atvr> DrPenguin: okay but how the hell i can solve this lol :)
<DrPenguin> atvr: cant solve it til we know whats wrong
<almoxarife> !info streamtuner2 | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: streamtuner2 (source: streamtuner2): Browser for Internet Radio Stations. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-5 (oneiric), package size 262 kB, installed size 900 kB
<jayar> somsip: AFAIR? whats that
<somsip> jayar: As far as i rememver
<somsip> *remember
<atvr> DrPenguin: how can i tell you whats wrong, after i choose install it, there some whit text showing then the screen goes off, and when i choose to only try it, the same hapen, but i here the ubuntu sound playing
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | atvr
<ubottu> atvr: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<jayar> oh
<bullgard4> almoxarife: Your information is not new to me.
<jayar> service, no tried that
<almoxarife> bullgard4: neither is your question
<DrPenguin> atvr: it doesnt make sense that the alternative isntaller does that too when you do install, because its not loading an X server
<bullgard4> almoxarife: Your message has an impertinent tone. Try to obey a family-friendly tone here in this channel.
<atvr> DrPenguin: what i should do ??
<almoxarife> bullgard4: as was your initial response
<atvr> DrPenguin: ??
<DrPenguin> atvr: I dont know what to tell you, but like I said, it makes no sense that the alternative installer fails when in a non X environment
<yangkun> ？？？
<ActionParsnip> atvr: try the boot options I suggested, may help
<bob_> pourtant le cd ne s'envole pas au delà des carcans dans lesquels je l'ai fouré
<somsip> !fe | bob_
<somsip> !fr | bob
<ubottu> bob: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<atvr> ActionParsnip: i dont know how to put them, ive tryed to boot with this command install fp=false but it says install kernel was not found
<clean> A linux acting as router must have at least two network cards, right ?
<bob_> wouai fais chier , mais bon j'ai toute la matiné pour me faire chier à lancer cette grosse connerie
<DrPenguin> clean: you mean a computer that shares its internet connection? peer to peer deal?
<pangolin> swearing in french is also not acceptable
<clean> DrPenguin: yes
<jayar> heh
<DrPenguin> clean: most definitely yes you need 2
<atvr> ActionParsnip:  what do i need to type exacly
<atvr> ActionParsnip: and when to type it
<clean> DrPenguin:hmm, if I want the computer act as an gateway for a private network, it should have at least two network cards?
<DrPenguin> clean: um.. yeah
<clean> DrPenguin: and then set the static route table with the command route ?
<DrPenguin> clean: that I dont know, all I know is you need atleast 2
<clean> DrPenguin: Is it necessary to enable ip forwarding/port forwarding etc ?
<clean> ok
<atvr> ActionParsnip: please help me lol i am desperat to get ubuntu running,
<ActionParsnip> atvr: use the boot option:  nomodeset   or:  radeon.nomodeset=1    the link ubottu gave shows the method
<harsh343> how to open the rar file in ubuntu through command
<atvr> ActionParsnip: okay thanks you :)
<somsip> harsh343: unrar {filename}
<glintond> come and chat with  me  28/m/perth
<Kartagis> I have a weird problem. if I'm taking a screenshot and where I am saving it has a file with the same name and I say to replace it, I get the error at http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/error.png . any ideas?
<harsh343> is this ok volition@volition-H61M-DS2:~/Downloads$ unrar Oreilly.Head.First.PHP.and.MySQL.Dec.2008
<harsh343>  ?
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: if you install unp, you can use unp for all archives
<harsh343> somsip, ?
<glintond> come and chat with me 28/m/perth
<harsh343> ok
<somsip> harsh343: that file does not have a .rar suffix, so it may not work
<harsh343> ok
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<linoge> Hi, does skype consume so much CPU power as my eyes are observing? Or it's something with my machine?
<iceroot> linoge: second
<ActionParsnip> linoge: how did you install it?
<linoge> ActionParsnip: from software center
<ActionParsnip> linoge: and what is the output of:  uname -m
<linoge> ActionParsnip: i686
<ActionParsnip> linoge: should be ok, try the deb from the skype site, its usually a slightly later version
<linoge> ActionParsnip: Ok... it's weird, pulseaudio and skype are crazy
<cyphase> anyone know how i can install xchat-gnome 0.30 on natty?
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat-gnome natty
<iceroot> !info xchat-gnome natty
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1+git20101206.557c940-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 305 kB, installed size 864 kB
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: may be a ppa in that link
<atvr> ActionParsnip: ive chek the site that youve seed me, but that is not the same version i am trying to install so its not the same setup
<cyphase> ActionParsnip, i dont think so, i already checked
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: I believe it will need GTK3, so you may have an issue
<ActionParsnip> atvr: it's the same boot loader, so the method is identical
<mazda01> how do i change the setting for gnome-terminal to allow more history
<atvr> ActionParsnip: jizz i just dont understand can you please explan me how to do it, i am new to this and this is very frustating me
<ThomasBoxley> mazda01: Edit > Profile Preferences > Scrolling > Scrollback: Unlimited
<ActionParsnip> atvr: hold SHIFT at boot and you should get the old boot screen
<ThomasBoxley> hi
<ThomasBoxley> wow
<ThomasBoxley> 5 minutes without a question
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebody tell me where Ubuntu saves file-associations (which app opens which files)? The problem I have that for some months now Ubuntu tries to open lots of "files" (including folders) in gedit instead of the proper app.
<ThomasBoxley> Mrokii: I can't, but I can tell you a program called Ubuntu Tweak will allow you to easily edit the file associations.
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: I believe it's in ~/.mimetypes
<j0bi2> hello good morning
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: if you right click files, you can change file associations there
<j0bi2> can i burn the cd iso image to a dvd and install the ubuntu 11.10 to my pc?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I tried that (right-clicking), but it didn't help
<smurfslover> good morning, anyone who can help me with cd/dvd permissions at boot?
<Mrokii> ThomasBoxley: I think I already tried UbuntuTweak as well.
<Mrokii> ThomasBoxley: But will have another look.
<j0bi2>  can i burn the cd iso image to a dvd and install the ubuntu 11.10 to my pc?
<smurfslover> my system always set permissions to 660 at boot then i need to run k3bsetup to change them back to 666 to get my burners working
<jayar> how do i edit fstab without gettin into ubuntu?
<theadmin> jayar: LiveCD?
<j0bi2>  can i burn the cd iso image to a dvd and install the ubuntu 11.10 to my pc?
<theadmin> jayar: Just open your Ubuntu drive and edit the file
<theadmin> j0bi2: Um, yes, that's what you normally do with them
<Mrokii> ThomasBoxley: Nope, UbuntuTweak won't help. The problematic filetypes aren't even mentioned in there.
<jayar> i have a ubuntu usb... i just edited fstab to add a drive to load on boot, like you guys said, now it wont boot at all
<OY1R> jayar, sudo nano path/to/fstab (from a livecd
<OY1R> or USB
<j0bi2> theadmin:  i am asking IF the CD ISO in a DVD will work to boot from that and install
<jayar> it says "the disk drive for / is no ready yet or not present. Continue to wait or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<theadmin> j0bi2: Ah, the DVD part... Yeah, it works with DVDs
<DrPenguin> j0bi2: that doesnt matter
<DrPenguin> theres no such thing as a "CD" iso
<DrPenguin> an isos an iso
<Mrokii> ThomasBoxley: Or at least I can't find the association for folders in UbuntuTweak.
<theadmin> j0bi2: What (s)he said.
<ThomasBoxley> Mrokii: Hold on, I'll screenshot it
<j0bi2> Thank you all
<j0bi2> for the help
<ThomasBoxley> Mrokii: http://tbpic.us.to/i/DmSoM1.png, Filetype Manager under System
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<Mrokii> ThomasBoxley: That's where I am, and there are lots of filetypes associated with gedit, but none of them sound as if they represent actual folders.
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I found a file "/etc/mime.types" only, but that isn't helpful either.
<almoxarife> Mrokii: what are you trying to do with gedit and mime?
<Mrokii> almostroot: My problem is that, for several months now, different files are being opened with gedit instead of the apps they should be opened with. the most problematic of these are the trashcan (when I click on it in Cairo-dock) and regular folders (which I can open from the desktop still. But when I connect a flashcard-reader for example, the folder isn't opened as usual, but in gedit).
<harsh343> mysql version check command in ubuntu
<harsh343> ?
<almoxarife> Mrokii: did you use 'open with gedit' in nautilus in the past in those file types?
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: apt-cache policy mysql
<Mrokii> almoxarife: Definitely not.
<harsh343> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: or maybe:  mysql --version
<Mrokii> almoxarife: For folders I can't even change that association.
<harsh343> i got it select version();
<harsh343> Thanks
<almoxarife> Mrokii: folders associated with 'gedit' does seem hard to do
<Mrokii> almoxarife: I don't know why it happened and I was never able to find a solution.
<smurfslover> hello, anyone who can help me out with dvd writer permissions at boot?
<Abid> hi..what ISO i need to download if I am using AMD thlon..?
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: if you right click, is the app you want listed?
<ActionParsnip> Abid: if its 64bit, then grab the amb64 ISO
<ActionParsnip> Abid: remember to MD5 test
<Abid> ActionParsnip,  it has 64 on sticker . can I use 32 bit for it..? would i386 not work..?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: if I right-click on a folder I can try "open with file-manager". But then I get an error-requester saying "Failed to execute default File Manager. Failed to execute child process "gedit" (No such file or directory)". That is because I deinstalled gedit out of frustration of that problem.
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: is there not ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519432
<ActionParsnip> Abid: you can use both
<theadmin> Abid: You can use 32-bit on 64-bit processor, just not vice versa. However, if your processor is 64-bit, 64-bit version is recommended. EOD.
<ActionParsnip> Abid: if you have less than 2Gb RAM then I doubt 64Bitness will give you much
<smurfslover> Mrokii, check if you have shared-mime-info installed
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Still gives native instruction access, but yeah, true enough
<smurfslover> Mrokii, and gnome-mime-data
<Abid> ActionParsnip,  I have 1 gb ram , my question is would normal i386 iso work for my pc or i have to download other for AMD if yes any link
<ActionParsnip> Abid: yes the i386 will give a 64bit OS with no issues
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I found the mimeapps.list and there is an entry: "inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop".
<theadmin> Abid: "i386" stands for 32-bit, "amd64" stands for 64-bit, no matter whether you have Intel or AMD
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I'll take a look at the thread.
<Abid> theadmin,  ok I got it . I thought there were different ISOs for intel and amd . thank you for the info
<Mrokii> smurfslover: Shared-mime-info is installed. As is Gnome-mime-data.
<theadmin> Abid: In the Linux world, they are called this way pretty much because Intel started the 32-bit architecture, and AMD started the 64-bit one.
<Mrokii> smurfslover: But what can I do with these?
<Abid> theadmin,  ok but i386 was a processor from intel not mean a general 32 bit one . like i586 was called pentium
<jiltdil> Any alternatie for silverlight in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> jiltdil: yeap, moon??? something
<azi> i've installed the new ubuntu and the desktop usability is very bad.. is there any way I could switch to the old fashioned windowed system?
<jiltdil> almoxarife,  hm.. thanks
<azi> old windowing mechanism, old menu  bar etc..
<patrunjel> Hi guys. I have a star chart that consists basically of black dots on a white background. I want to invert the colors, and then turn the white color into red. The charts are in pdf format, can you please help me out with doing that?
<jiltdil> azi: choose from login sessin
<azi> jiltdil: i have aoutlogin enabled, what should i choose anywaY?
<jiltdil> azi: disable autologin :P then do
<azi> jiltdil: what should i choose then?
<Shucky> hi all
<patrunjel> Hi guys. I have a star chart that consists basically of black dots on a white background. I want to invert the colors, and then turn the white color into red. The charts are in pdf format, can you please help me out with doing that?
<jiltdil> azi: which ubuntu u r using?
<Shucky> i want to use wkhtmltopdf on my ubuntu server
<Shucky> but i have this error wkhtmltopdf: cannot connect to X server
<azi> jiltdil: latest version available for download?
<jiltdil> azi:select ubuntu 2d then
<azi> jiltdil: ok tnx
<Shucky> i try this but it don't work http://drupal.org/node/870058
<metaspike> hm
<Shucky> any idea?
<almoxarife> !info wkhtmltopdf
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utility to convert html to pdf using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.9-3 (oneiric), package size 100 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Starminn> What is the status of the Equinox theme being available on Ubuntu 11.10, Oneiric Ocelot? I can get the window borders, but the GTK theme isn't showing up in the "GTK+ Theme" option in Advanced Settings.
<sidvee> I ran into this serious issue. All the videos/audio are running very fast. and i cant hear the audio too. please help!
<almoxarife> Shucky: install it via package and save yourself the headache?
<Shucky> i install with apt-get
<almoxarife> Shucky: is that a question?
<Shucky> no
<Shucky> :)
<metaspike> Shucky, are you trying to run as root or somesuch?
<Shucky> no root, no sudo
<almoxarife> Shucky: did you install the package or follow the link? the link does not install the package
<th^2> okay how come my unity lenses arent working?
<th^2> do i have to launch them somehow?
<Shucky> it do apt-get install wkhtmltopdf and apt-get install xvbf
<sidvee> Any video or audio I play from web or HDD goes to fast forward. Please help.!
<davidcalle> th^2, if you have hust installed them, log out and log in. They are started with the session.
<davidcalle> just*
<th^2> davidcalle, :S
<th^2> davidcalle, you sure they cannot be launched manually?
<davidcalle> th^2, there is another way, sure :)
<Mrokii> so... it seems my problem is that, for whatever reason, gedit is set as the default file manager. Does anybody know how I can change that?
<th^2> davidcalle, soo how do i do that?
<metaspike> sidvee, that's the craziest thing ive ever heard.
<sidvee> And the craziest thing I have ever came across
<sidvee> metaspike: and the craziest thing I have ever came across
<iceroot> the craziest thing is the amount of shortcuts emacs is offering
<metaspike> sidvee, but apparently you are not alone. http://askubuntu.com/questions/85216/videos-songs-and-all-media-playing-in-fast-forward
<davidcalle> th^2, first you need to restart Unity (with "setsid unity"), it won't restart your session, just Compiz. Then you have to go to /usr/lib/ and find the folders related to the lenses/scopes you have installed (often named unity-lens-something, unity-scope-something). In these folders, you will find the executables.
<th^2> davidcalle, okay thanks :)
<davidcalle> th^2, yw
<art> hi
<lalagirl> hi everyone
<lalagirl> hi everyone
<lalagirl> hi everyone
<lalagirl> hi everyone
<sidvee> lalagirl: It's not a adult chat site. Shoo!!
<lalagirl> ?
<Guest2378> ?
<froes_> hi guys.. how can i install  libmp4v2-dev  on oneiric 11.10 ???
<almoxarife> Mrokii: can you paste.bin /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<billyard> how do i change my fstab
<sidvee> metaspike: Goodness me!! That worked! Phew! Must have fiddled with the settings. Crazy errror that was.
<napster> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0930:0508 Toshiba Corp. Integrated Bluetooth HCI I use ubuntu 11.04 and I'm unable to browse files on remote devices. Can someone help me to figure out the issue?
<lalagirl> hi everyone
<narian> i think im in love with my sister in law. what should i do? i need advice
<Mrokii> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/E4CLGHP8
<stjohnmedrano> good day, it seems that icedtea plugin wont work, iam using 12.04, anywork around beside installing java?
<lalagirl> narian marry her?
<narian> lalagirl: im married to her sis
<narian> maybe i shold wait it out
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<lalagirl> narian get divorced and marry her sister?
<narian> but when we have eye contact i feel high
<almoxarife> Mrokii: what do you use to install/uninstall packages?
<lalagirl> narian lol dont do what i told you
<Mrokii> almoxarife: Synaptic
<lalagirl> narian it was a joke
<billyard> narian: i work for the producer of Steve Wilkos
<narian> lalagirl: its ok. i wont.
<metaspike> narian, elope with her or just forget it. unless her parents would be cool with it which i doubt. wait, what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<narian> billyard: whos that
<lalagirl> narian what i would do is tell your sister in law your deep feelings about her
<narian> metaspike: i also love ubuntu lol
<billyard> his wife?
<KevinUZW> Does anyone know how to install Emacs 24 on Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Mrokii: cool, complete un-install 'gedit' , does it take anything with it besides ubuntu-desktop?
<patrunjel> Can you guys help me switch black for white and viceversa in a pdf file?
<billyard> patrunjel: thats not a ubuntu question but Gimp will do that for you
<Mrokii> almoxarife: I already did uninstall gedit, but that didn't help.
<metaspike> patrunjel, yeah, you could just use gpe-screenshot to capture the image, then gimp to edit it.
<Shucky> almoxarife no other idea?
<almoxarife> Mrokii: you mentioned cairo-dock?
<lalagirl> hi
<almoxarife> Shucky: none
<Shucky> ok ok :(
<Shucky> thx
<Mrokii> almoxarife: The strange thing is that nautilus *still* tries to open things with gedit. And yes, I mentioned Cairo-dock, as that is part of the problematic apps. When I try to use folders or the trashcan from it, the system tries to open these in gedit instead of showing them as a folder.
<lalagirl> hi
<Mrokii> almoxarife: The same happens when I connect a flashcard-reader and the system tries to open the flaschard automatically.
<Mrokii> *flashcard
<geirha> Mrokii: grep directory ~/.local/share/applications/*
<azi> i have a dual monitor setup and i've noticed that this new "side" menu is on the left monitor which is not the main one for me. i do not see any option to change that. anyone happens to know where could this be tweaked?
<Mrokii> geirha: http://pastebin.com/m7FLuxfH -> Doesn't look helpful.
<metaspike> does anyone have a decent line for mencoder mp3lame encoding with a nice quality/loss ratio?
<geirha> Mrokii: Hm. You have a local nautilus-folder-handler.desktop. What does it Exec?   grep Exec ~/.local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<shaihulud> lots and lots of shit yes
<Mrokii> geirha: It tries to exec Nautilus
<shaihulud> i need to clean mbr update chipset then killwipe agaon.. and yeah md5 chjeck proper shit(just found 0ut i auto connect and join irc
<geirha> Mrokii: Ok, any of the other desktop files running gedit? My best guess is that one of the other entries for directories is causing the issue.   grep 'Exec=.*gedit' ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop
<shaihulud> but if you can and kind maybe you could help me
<patrunjel> guys, can you please help me make my monitor reddish? (changing the RGB values)
<geirha> Mrokii: And I've never seen  text/directory  mime before. Not sure if that could have anything to do with it or not.
 * chrizMitZ is listening to Anouk - UpDate - 03 - Too Long (Acoustic Version), Progress Meter: .................... 
<Mrokii> geirha: The only entry where gedit is mentioned is in "gedit.desktop"
<froes_> hi guys.. how can i install  libmp4v2-dev  on oneiric 11.10 ??? it is a dependency for fuppes
<lalagirl> !info libmp4v2-dev
<ubottu> Package libmp4v2-dev does not exist in oneiric
<lalagirl> !info libmp4v2
<ubottu> Package libmp4v2 does not exist in oneiric
<geirha> Mrokii: Odd that you have a local copy of gedit.desktop at all in there though.
<metaspike> patrunjel, you can probably change RGB settings with your monitor itself.
<froes_> humm
<QUICKSTRE> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<QUICKSTRE> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<patrunjel> no, i have a netbook, i can't mess with the RGB settings from its monitor.
<Mrokii> geirha: So you think I could delete that file?
<RichiH> fwiw, QUICKSTRE is not on the network any more
<metaspike> patrunjel, your foray into astronomy is commendable. if you sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager - you can then in terminal run ccsm, and change your RGB settings with ccsm, i forget how.
<froes_> anyone able to install fuppes with mp4 support in oneiric ?
<RichiH> what is the dev channel of ubuntu? alternatively, what is the canonical way to get debian packages into ubuntu?
<geirha> Mrokii: If you delete it, it will use gedit.desktop from /usr/share/applications/ instead, so yes, it's safe to delete it from your homedir.
<patrunjel> metaspike, thanks :)
<Mrokii> geirha: Okay. Do I need to restart Nautilus (or Gnome) to make it notice the change?
<skpl> can someone help me? i;ve forgotten my password
<lalagirl> skpl what password? login password? administrator password?
<skpl> login password
<lalagirl> skpl http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<geirha> Mrokii: No, it should pick it up automagically
<th^2> howto change "boot order" in grub?
<Mrokii> geirha: okay, thanks. Not that it changed anything though.
<metaspike> froes_, you can still get it from here. http://code.google.com/p/mp4v2/downloads/detail?name=mp4v2-trunk-r479.tar.bz2 - download, extract, compile, package and install if you -really- need it.
<dragonslay> th^2 go to /boot/grub/grub.cfg and reorder the entries
<geirha> Mrokii: Well, I'm pretty sure it's something in ~/.local/share/applications causing this. If you move it away, things should work, but that removes all other customizations you've done too.  mv ~/.local/share/applications{,.backup}
<geirha> Mrokii: All other customizations regarding which applications open what type of files, that is.
<froes_> metaspike, yeah .. as far as i know it is the only one that can stream to xbox360
<Mrokii> geirha: Could be worse. Probably worth giving it a try.
<froes_> metaspike, i am trying to compile with mp4 support, but oneiric does not have libmp4v2
<metaspike> i see... xbmc is a cross portable media center that runs on xbox and linux and is still being supported, maybe have a look there.
<th^2> dragonslay, acutally i think im running grub 2
<th^2> 1.99
<geirha> Mrokii: Oh, and all the wine-launchers too. They all start with wine-* though, so you can copy them back after you've tried.
<Mrokii> geirha: wow! That actually did it, thanks! Now I only have to find out what association caused the problem.
<dragonslay> th^2 no prob. that is the locationn for grub2 config file
<th^2> dragonslay, yes, on that you shouldnt edit...
<lalagirl> |\/| /\ |\|
<lalagirl> |\/|   /\   |\|
<lalagirl> MAN
<lalagirl> lol
<dragonslay> th^2 this is straight forward but not the right approach, always have a backup.
<th^2> dragonslay, actually correct way is to modify /etc/grub.d entries
<dragonslay> th^2 if you are fine making all those executable scripts and editing script names . (add few command line work.)
<vikas> I'm running 11.10 with Unity. How do I tell nm-applet to reconnect to WiFi automatically? (Currently if there's a power outage, the router reboots and the nm-applet pops up a dialog box with the password filled in and with a "Connect" button for confirmation)
<vikas> btw, my home-dir is in a separate partition and I was using Debian before I installed Ubuntu, so I won't be surprised if this is a setting somewhere carried over from Debian in my home-dir
<bullgard4> 'man streamripper': "streamripper includes a relay server for listening to the station while you are recording." How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 to produce an audible sound of the stream that I am recording at the same time?
<makara> I have 2 screens. What plugin in CCSM controls displays? I want to move windows from one to the other using key shortcuts.
<th^2> dragonslay, you dont have to write anything new... just change the number in every entry name to what you want, then grub-mkconfig
<metaspike> vikas, in that user directory... all your old settings are in folders starting with .   so .q3a or .config whatever, they are prob incompatible. i dunno how nm-applet handles things, but its probably configurable so - man nm-apple - for details eh.
<ubuntu> how can i tell if im running on a 64-bit ubuntu or a 32-bit ubuntu?
<metaspike> ubuntu - uname -r  - in terminal
<vikas> metaspike: thanks!
<ubuntu> metaspike: thanks
<makara_> hi. Powerspike. Anyone know about multiple displays in ccsm?
<almoxarife> bullgard4: perhaps 'streamtuner2' (front end) for streamripper can? it plays while ripper records?
<almoxarife> !info streamtuner2 | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: streamtuner2 (source: streamtuner2): Browser for Internet Radio Stations. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-5 (oneiric), package size 262 kB, installed size 900 kB
<billyard> chown doesnt work
<billyard> chmod doesnt work
<bullgard4> almoxarife: Yes, streamtuner2 can. I have tested und proved that. I consider that a workaround.
<harsh343> any good editor in ubuntu like dreamweaver ???
<harsh343> design + coding
<insectatorious> harsh343: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<almoxarife> bullgard4: you question did not include a 'blacklisted.apps' subsection, would adding one be of help?
<bullgard4> no.
<dragonslay> harsh343: netbeans
<metaspike> billyard, a couple examples. from terminal.  chmod +x ./runthis.sh  (make runthis executable) or chown -hR billyard:billyard ./thisdir/ (give billyard user and exclusive group privlillages to thisdir)  also... Steve Who?
<almoxarife> bullgard4: I fear you may continue to get the same response :)
<geirha> harsh343: Open the software center (shopping bag icon) and search for "html editor"
<dragonslay> harsh343: even gedit has some syntax highligting.
<metaspike> geany is a pretty good intermediate programming tool.
<harsh343> dragonslay, yes I am using netbeans, Geany, gedit but how to see the design view in that ?
<harsh343> insectatorious, design view ?
<folsto> How to check whether ubuntu is running sysvinit or upstart? "locate sysvinit" "locate upstart"  shows both exist/
<insectatorious> harsh343: doesn't have one im afraid...they expect you to do it all by hand...
<metaspike> isn't sysvinit mandatory? i guess you could see what dpkg says is installed at least... dpkg-query -l | grep upstart -  etc
<almoxarife> !info Kompozer
<ubottu> Package Kompozer does not exist in oneiric
<harsh343> insectatorious, ok thanks
<mazda01> how do i change the setting for gnome-terminal to allow more history
<insectatorious> harsh343: if you desperately want a WYSISYG editor, this might be of interest - http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm
<folsto> metaspike: It says no such file or directory. But I can see there are lots of  .conf files in /etc/init which I assume is the upstart directory.
<mazda01> lol, such a funny Q because someone answered but now I can't scroll far enough back in xchat to see it.
<metaspike> mazda01, in terminal...   gedit ~/.bashrc  - in there you want HISTSIZE=<num> and HISTFILESIZE=<num>  - where <num> means number of lines to remember as such, learn something about bash enviroment variables
<metaspike> although gnome terminal probably has some preferences thing for it lol dunno
<mazda01> metaspike, thanks, i am testing out lxterminal. much smaller RAM footprint
<folsto> does that mean both sysvinit and upstart run at startup. If not how can I check which one is being used currecntly?
<harsh343> ok thanks again insectatorious
<insectatorious> harsh343: no worries
<makara_> mazda01: I think you mean the scrolling history. Go to profile preferences > Scrolling > Unlimited
<mazda01> makara_, yeap, i got it. thanks guys
<andyn> http://www.ocert.org/advisories/ocert-2011-003.html
<andyn> trash 100k i7 cores with a single gigabit outbound connection
<ArchangelSe7en> whats the most popular Linux distro ?
<OerHeks> ArchangelSe7en, ubuntu it is.
<ArchangelSe7en> OerHeks, didnt Ubuntu fall behind this year?
<makara_> it had a hiccup
<billyard> i need to change all of /etc/ to non-read only
<makara_> chmod -r
<trsi2> hi
<OerHeks> ArchangelSe7en, better start this discussion in offtopic
<billyard> chmod -r /etc/?
<trsi2> latest Ubuntu is so slooow with 512mb ram :0
<makara_> man chmod
<zvacet> trsi2:  try lubuntu
<ArchangelSe7en> OerHeks, where is that ?
<trsi2> compiling cross compiler gcc 1 hour waiting and still going..
<metaspike> trsi2, im sure it would be heaps faster if you replaced gnome with openbox lol
<OerHeks> trippeh, you need 1 gb according to the specs.
<jonatan> hello ?
<OerHeks> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<billyard> didnt work
<Tiago666> I need help installing the fglrx video drivers, after installing it keeps saying that I am on VESA:MADSON on system info
<Tiago666> any help would be appreciated
<trsi2> i like it, when i don't have command im getting message you can apt-get it :)
<metaspike> Tiago666,  what does -  lspci | grep VGA -  tell you?
<ArchangelSe7en> I see you're not there OerHeks
<vmangudi`work> Tiago666: are you on VESA?
<Tiago666> metaspike, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Madison [AMD Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<pacos721> hello
<Tiago666> vmangudi`work, I have installed the fglrx drivers
<TheLastBaron> Hi guys
<Tiago666> metaspike, any information you need, I can provide
<metaspike> gratis
<billyard> says changing permissions of /etc/: read-only file system
<TheLastBaron> ^ See this is why I love the linux/ubuntu community
<billyard> i need to get rid of READ ONLY
<darkowlzz> how do I crash X-Windows system, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work in Ubuntu?
<TheLastBaron> Use system monitor ?
<Tiago666> darkowlzz, true
<andyn> billyard: you need to remount the FS read-write, try the mount command with flags -o remount,rw
<Tiago666> I think I am going back to Arch
<Tiago666> there I can install the video drivers with no hassle
<TheLastBaron> I actually have an old Toshiba Atrium ( i think it's called ) I'm gonna try to put Gentoo onto it
<TheLastBaron> This one I will keep on ubuntu though
<metaspike> Tiago666, in terminal - sudo aticonfig --initial
<TheLastBaron> Although, I am such a n00b you will scream RTFM @me every single time I ask a question here
<Tiago666> metaspike, ok, 1 second
<darkowlzz> Tiago666, any alternative for c+a+backspace?
<metaspike> Tiago666, then sudo service gdm reboot   (it will restart your X serssion
<Tiago666> metaspike, Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<Tiago666> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheLastBaron> Dear god this is geeky
<Tiago666> metaspike, I think there occurred an error
<TheLastBaron> What are you guys actually trying to accomplish if I may ask ?
<metaspike> World Dominidation v_v
<TheLastBaron> AWESOME
<Tiago666> a cup of coffee
<Tiago666> metaspike, any clues?
<TheLastBaron> I just had mine actually it was great
<TheLastBaron> I read something about .. ehrm, aticonfig, right ?
<metaspike> Tiago666, yeah, rebooot, pray it works.
<Tiago666> well
<Tiago666> gonna restart
<Tiago666> lets see
<metaspike> lets indeed
<TheLastBaron> *crossing fingers !*
<TheLastBaron> So ehrm.. Metaspike, are you familiar with like, Wine and stuff ?
<iinga> who isn't familiar with wine ;-)
<metaspike> sure, why's that bro?
<TheLastBaron> Sadly, I am not ..
<opalepatrick_> suer this has been asked. How to stop nasty orange semi transparent overlay when changing workspaces.... sometimes. Just stays until I maximise something and then revert.
<iinga> it was a pun ;-)
<Tiago666> None of the commands worked
<TheLastBaron> I just started out basically, bought a book about ubuntu/debian/linux .. and so on and so forth
<Tiago666> metaspike, the command didnt restart the X
<TheLastBaron> About 4 months in basically
<g0to> hello
<TheLastBaron> u know what, Instead of me filling up space we could check out Tiagos problem first so I won't feel like such a douche
<g0to> I just created/formated a new partition on my hard disk but I can't write on it
<metaspike> Tiago666, well. just reboot the computer then.
<g0to> how can I change the partition permissions?
<metaspike> "sudo reboot"
<new2linx> is there an ubuntu irc channel for legal usage of ubuntu logo etc etc
<TheLastBaron> now new2linx, u could try out asking in the forums
<new2linx> and for making money by installing and admin'ing an ubuntu server?
<TheLastBaron> no*
<new2linx> ok, thanks
<TheLastBaron> Don't think that's legal actually .. Or at least not parts of what you're wanting to achieve
<iceroot> new2linx: for the second you dont need to ask someone
<Sidewinder1> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> new2linx: for the first, there is a licence for the usage of the logo
<new2linx> i'll just have to read canical's website
<metaspike> g0to, in fstab... something like - /dev/sda1	/media/store	ext3	rw,user,auto
<metaspike> sudo gedit /etc/fstab - that is
<new2linx> iceroot, oh, and you think it's legal for me to sell ubuntu and adminitster legally?
<iceroot> new2linx: of course
<new2linx> SELL F.O.S.S. really?
<iceroot> new2linx: you can of course sell ubuntu
<opalepatrick_> ok see it is posted as a bug
<new2linx> and you're absolutely positive?
<new2linx> sorry i am off-topic guys
<ahmrahtcheer> howdy y'all!  I just bought a Samsung  Series 3 computer that's only been on the market a couple of months.  Want to install Ubuntu 11.1, but when i attempt to run the LiveCD, the screen goes dead (not blank, dead) after about 30 seconds.  How can I pass nomodeset to the boot line?
<metaspike> new2linx, you can sell it in the sense that you are selling your service to install it, or your service to provide it on the disk, but it in itself must remain free.
<g0to> metaspike: there is no information about that partition (sda3) on /etc/fstab
<iceroot> new2linx: the one you are not allowed to do is so remaster ubuntu to something else and sell it as "ubuntu"
<new2linx> ok, check guys. thanks!
<iceroot> new2linx: but the normal ubuntu versions you can sell as many as you want to any price
<TheLastBaron> So one could actually take like .. the linux kernel, or a debian-oriented release, and make money off of it ?
<Sidewinder1> new2linx, I believe iceroot is correct; also look at as more selling your admin. services..
<metaspike> new2linx, and be advertised as free...
<new2linx> ahmrahtcheer, do you even get to a screen which has an option to run in safe graphics mode?
<iceroot> new2linx: but!! if you sell ubuntu you have to grant access to the sources
<dragonslay> iceroot: people can sell linux .. read the GPL
<metaspike> but your "service" as it where, well, charge what you like
<new2linx> iceroot, of course
<iceroot> new2linx: but the sources are public so you dont have to do anything aditional
<TheLastBaron> sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts screen openssh-server
<iceroot> dragonslay: and what is your point? that is what i am saying
<new2linx> sounds good, guess i'll pull that trigger on $130 and start my LLC then
<new2linx> :-)
<ahmrahtcheer> TheLastBaron, you can't really make money off of any Linux distribution or variation thereof.  What RedHat, SUSE and others do is sell service contracts.
<g0to> metaspike: this is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/n5XahWvE
<dragonslay> iceroot: sorry, mistook
<new2linx> i'd say the name of my business but i didn't reserver the name yet. :-)
<ahmrahtcheer> but you can download the source code for RH, SUSE, etc., and compile it yourself, thus getting a free copy.
<TheLastBaron> !amrahtcheer Ok, then I get it
<ubottu> TheLastBaron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahmrahtcheer> new2linux:  nope
<Kull>  I have a bunch of .lrf files that I want to open with "ebook-viewer" through nautilus.  When I try to change the default application, I have a lits of applications but       │ biertie
<Kull>               | absolutly no visible way to manually enter an application name.  Since the application I want to use isn't in the list, I'm basically stuck with no clue how to fix this      │ blast_hardcheese
<new2linx> ahmrahtcheer, so immediately you hear the cd spin up and the screen goes black?
<Kull> oops
<iceroot> new2linx: but the better idea would be to provide ubuntu as free (as in free beer) and give payed support
<new2linx> iceroot, correct sir. :-)
<Kull> I have a bunch of .lrf files that I want to open with "ebook-viewer" through nautilus.  When I try to change the default application, I have a list of applications but  absolutely no visible way to manually enter an application name.  Since the application I want to use isn't in the list, I'm basically stuck with no clue how to fix this seemingly trivial thing.   How do I MANUALLY add an application to the
<Kull> properties/opens-with list in nautilus?
<TheLastBaron> Eehrm.. tried it through root ? (
<iceroot> new2linx: or what would be very interesting for us "sell hardware with preinstalled ubuntu"
<ahmrahtcheer> new2linux, no, the initial load screen shows up, switches to a screen with a cursor at the top left, then it goes completely dead.  ATI Radeon 6620g graphics, integral in an AMD A8 quad core CPU
<metaspike> g0to,    it looks like you need to fsck...   sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot    - make fsck entry and reboot
<ahmrahtcheer> i'm also having trouble (in other distros) with the Atheros 9series wireless, but i've got a lead on that, would prefer to implement it in Ubuntu, if possible.
<wildc4rd> how do I remove items from the launcher bar? running 11.10 with the non unity Gnome
<g0to> metaspike: I just followed this (http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/changing-permissions-of-a-partition-its-easy/)
<g0to> metaspike: and it worked :)
<new2linx> iceroot, that's the end goal. i am trying to locate a smaller tech company that already has connection with major hardware vendors. :-)
<g0to> metaspike: thanks anyway, Sir ;)
<new2linx> lets just say 2012 is a NEW YEAR. lol
<ahmrahtcheer> the other distros i've tried are all older kernels (2.6.37 & earlier), and the wireless I have is supposedly supported in 2.6.39 and later.
<metaspike> g0to, errors=remount-ro 0 - in your fstab suggests there is a serious error in your parition that needs to be fixed, if you want to follow old tutorials on a whim then go ahead.
<new2linx> I have goals and ambitions both personally and professionally. Personal is making the name "ubuntuaddicted" go VIRAL. Check googles new search, www.wdyl.com  and then enter my handle "ubuntuaddicted" w/out the quotes. :)
<iceroot> new2linx: good to see someone is working on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<TheLastBaron> Has anyone here tried Gentoo ?
<new2linx> iceroot, buwahahaaaaaaaaaa
<ahmrahtcheer> TheLastBaron, not in several years
<iceroot> TheLastBaron: #gentoo
 * metaspike Frek Drink!
 * TheLastBaron goes brb
<ahmrahtcheer> TheLastBaron:  I was...unimpressed with later versions of Gentoo.  Earlier, stage 1 install versions could be made so wicked fast they'd smoke the pixels right off your screen, but later stage 3 versions are slooow.
<ahmrahtcheer> TheLastBaron, if you've the time to diddle with a source-based distro, check out Crux Linux.  It's very lightweight, but is an expert's distro.  There's no dependency checking when installing software, so you really, REALLY have to know your linux & be willing to spend 40 or more hours getting it compiled and a WM or DE & basic apps up and running.
<ahmrahtcheer> and it blows the doors off any other source-based distro out there.  Arch Linux is derived from it.
 * Wonderhoof blows the doors off ahmrahtcheer
<ahmrahtcheer> however, i've changed employment & no longer have time to fiddle with tweaking source distros.  Ubuntu's what i prefer these days.
<Wonderhoof> hey #ubuntu, i'm wondering if you could help me figure out what hardware to get to set up a wireless network. or at least send me to a channel that can
<sinosoidal_> Hi everyone. Can anyone point me a place in the web where I can find the full specification for a debian package appear correctly in the new ubuntu software center?
<Kull> sinosoidal_: ask that again, but make sense this time.
<iceroot> Kull: what was not clear about that?
<Kull> It makes no sense.  It is a run on sentence that makes no sense.
<sinosoidal_> Kull: sorry. let me try again! :)
<iceroot> Kull: just for you, i guess, for me it is clear what he wants
<new2linx> iceroot, check my blog  http://ubuntuaddicted.blogspot.com/  or check my Google+ Ubuntu ubuAddicted  or my youtube channel UbuntuAddicted
<new2linx> 2012 will be my year. lol
<iceroot> sinosoidal_: the normal specifications can be found in the debhelper-documentation. there are also additional fields which are (imo) ubuntu-specific like "support" and "images"
<Kull> "Point me a place" "full specification for a debian package appear correctly"... makes no sense.
<new2linx> iceroot, confident, not arrogant. lol
<Kull> Maybe you both speak a pidgen English.
<sinosoidal_> Kull: I have already a debian package for something i'm building. the questions is. how can I find the specification about image, description, icon, etc is it in the same place as the debian package specification or it has it's own rules?
<iceroot> sinosoidal_: own rules because they are ubuntu-specific
<sinosoidal_> Kull: i'm not a native english speaker. sorry.
<Kull> sinosoidal_: do not apologize, I do not speak your native tongue.
<iceroot> sinosoidal_: but they should be found in the debhelper-manpage from ubuntu
<iceroot> sinosoidal_: imo debian is not using images yet, maybe have also a look at #ubuntu-devel and #debian (to see the current state)
<sinosoidal_> Kull: thank you my kind fellow for your comprehension
<new2linx> dang, sorry to ahmrahtcheer. i may have been able to point in the right direction regarding your graphics issue when trying to use livecd of 11.10
<hroi> hi
<sinosoidal_> iceroot: really thanks for your help
<hroi> how do I use top, to bring up the processes that use most memory?
<Sidewinder1> sudo top?
<hroi> it seems that those processes are not on top right now, maybe just the cpu top are
<TheLastBaron> Ehrm.. can't you just check that through the system monitor ?
<hroi> TheLastBaron: no sorry on a server
<hroi> perhaps there are some specific tools that I can use for running my software, that in the end reports the usage?
<TheLastBaron> Please guys excuse me, But I just installed irssi and I'm a tad confused over here, How do you make the "Dedicated answer"/Yellow-answer-thingy now again ? .. Ubottu kinda got lost and slashHelp is only for certain commands, I don't even know what command to use.. not even Google helped me out effeciantly enough
<metaspike> sinosoidal_, i often think the best linux answers are given in a commandline form. so try this.   apt-cache show <packagename> for the details of a package, or sudo apt-get install packagesearch   and run packagesearch from terminal to search for packages and get descriptions using the proper debtags method. ultimately, though, you'll never know whats happening between debian and ubuntu unless your a developer or package maintainer or su
<Gentoo64> TheLastBaron: irssi is worth joining
<TheLastBaron> Thank you Gentoo64 .. How do I answer anyone in private," Adress someone" without making it public ?
<Gentoo64>  /query nick
<metaspike> TheLastBaron,   /msg someone hey how you doing
<VyasKadkol> join #cisco
<TheLastBaron> so .. Now that I'm in msg .. how do I leave, because I have not learned about opening more windows yet
<TheLastBaron> Hahaha Thanks :D
<Sidewinder1> VyasKadkol, You need to preceed with /
<VyasKadkol> Sidewinder1:  tnks . . .it was a mistype . . .:P
<Sidewinder1> :D
<TheLastBaron> I have actually been around some, done some Dolphin-programming and HTML .. But I never really got the kick I needed to finally quit Windows and start using Linux u kow
<jiltdil> is 11.10 is now bug free?
<TheLastBaron> know*
<Gentoo64> TheLastBaron: /window close
<Gentoo64> works
<metaspike> jiltdil, most certainley, no
<dragonslay> no sotware is 100% bug free
<szal> jiltdil: there is no such thing as bug-free software (w/ the notable exception of (the original) TeX perhaps)
<g_> Hi all, after resuming from suspend on 11.10, the Unity dock on the left is graphically corrupted. It can be fixed by moving the mouse or a window over it, which refreshes the dock graphics. Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks.
<sinosoidal_> metaspike: thx. I'll try that! ;)
<jiltdil> szal, my mean to say is it working properly like 10.x series
<szal> jiltdil: define 'working properly'
<jiltdil> szal, stable
<g_> Or atleast, is there a way I can run a script as user automatically after resume? Because /etc/pm/sleep.d scripts are executed as root and before the gui stuff is loaded..
<metaspike> g_ ... maybe if you refreshed somehow compiz on unsuspend. this is a glitch typically associated with proporeitory drivers?
<metaspike> i have a question :) how do I get espeak or mbrola to say everything that comes through a irc client of some kind :)
<g_> metaspike, Possibly; I am using the restricted nVidia drivers, but I'm trying to figure out a way to automatically run a script on resume
<TheLastBaron> wow.. compiz, I actually did End Process on that one because I thought it was associated with Wine a couple of days ago
<g_> Google isn't of much help as it keeps pointing me to /etc/pm/sleep.d ...
<g_> Of course, the other option is to run Unity 2D
<g_> which I don't mind, but it's actually slower than regular Unity on my PC..
<TheLastBaron> How come ?
<g_> Possibly my GPU is more powerful than my CPU
<TheLastBaron> Have u tried another distro ?
<szal> jiltdil: other than the occasional oddity regarding KDE window behaviour, I currently have no issues that I know of w/ 11.10
<g_> TheLastBaron, of course it wont affect other distros.. this is a Unity bug..
<metaspike> g_, google is becoming less helpful by the day... hmm. if you can find a command that fixes the glitch, theoritcally you coudl have that run everytime you unsuspend. say compiz --replace ... i use pm-utils for such functionality, well documented under "man pm-utils"
<g_> or Unity + nVidia bug..
<g_> metaspike, thanks, will look into pm-utils
<jiltdil> how to install gnome 2 in ubuntu 11.10
<g_> jiltdil, you cant; lookup MATE and how to install it in Ubuntu
<metaspike> jiltdil, there exists "Mate Desktop" its not in the repos though: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/install-linux-mint-mate-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<captainjamie> is there a room for developing gtk applications?
<metaspike> yet.. it really should be though.. <hello... developers?> :)
<jiltdil> Metaspike,g_: thanks a lot
<venkatmangudi> jiltdil: you cannot isntall Gnome 2
<venkatmangudi> g_:so MATE is good then?
<TheLastBaron> no its inherit for the new ubuntureleases ofc
<TheLastBaron> But if you dislike gnome 3 you could try other *buntus ..
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu smells and feels like gnome2
<venkatmangudi> yep, xubuntu is what I have preferred to use
<ActionParsnip> you can install xfce4, log off, log into xfce session and use all your gnome apps there
<TheLastBaron> Just out of curiosity, is there a command for like, hiding who joins and leaves in irssi ?
<pksadiq> /ignore * +parts +quits +joins
<TheLastBaron> Thank you :)
<venkatmangudi> ActionParsnip: so xfce4 is better than xubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TheLastBaron> I think that just .. installing and using Xubuntu is alot easier
<ActionParsnip> venkatmangudi: its the same difference
<ActionParsnip> TheLastBaron: here is my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/786733/
<ActionParsnip> venkatmangudi: xubuntu is just ubuntu but using xfce and lighter apps than default, you can install just the DE and log into it, you do not have to install xubuntu clean
<ActionParsnip> venkatmangudi: what is under the bonnet is identical
<venkatmangudi> ActionParsnip: makes sense. Thank you.
<ubuntu> HI
 * Sidewinder1 Always wanted to say "HI", to ubuntu. :-)
<metaspike> kiora
<L1nuxRules> xfce atint the best desktop to use if you need to ask those questions though
<ActionParsnip> there is no best desktop
<metaspike> a maximised terminal is the best desktop imho
<L1nuxRules> wasnt saying best as in the best was saying its not user friendly like gnome
<ActionParsnip> LinuxRants: I gues but if the look and feel of gnome2 is desired then its not a bad choice :)
<ubuntu> what the hell is dis...
<L1nuxRules> ActionTurnip maybe
<buyung> test
<buyung> hello
<cooperate145> how can i disable ssh agent at start up pls?
<ActionParsnip> !test | buyung
<ubottu> buyung: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<cooperate145> i want to completely disable the ssh agent..
<Sidewinder1> buyung, Mornin'.
<L1nuxRules> I would say xfce is the best to go for the way the other DE are going though, have never liked kde
<ActionParsnip> cooperate145: but do you want it installed?
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: I like LXDE personally, no nonsense
<cooperate145> not really, but its listening when i check the connections, so i would like it to be disabled..
<ActionParsnip> cooperate145: could just uninstall openssh-server and it will be gone
<cooperate145> how do i do that :P
<ActionParsnip> cooperate145: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server
<cooperate145> Package openssh-server is not installed, so not removed
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: there are plenty of DEs to go at, more than XFCE, KDE and Gnome
<L1nuxRules> Ive never used LXDE but it does look good , on the todo list
<ActionParsnip> cooperate145: then there is no SSH server listening
<cooperate145> STREAM     LISTENING     7231     /tmp/ssh-HspEkO1423/agent.1423
<cooperate145> what is that
<L1nuxRules> ActionParsnip yeah Ive usually used tty1 for most things though apart from if a gui is needed :)
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: similar, I just use guake
<L1nuxRules> guake yeah Ive used that but find yakuake has alot more features
<Guest87522> hello
<Guest87522> need some help
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Guest87522
<ubottu> Guest87522: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * venkatmangudi is away: I'm kinda busy. Back soon.
<x3no> hello
<Guest87522> I am having trouble removing ubuntu 11.10 from my compaq presario cq61 and installing windows xp
<L1nuxRules> cooperate145> if you want to disable ssh servive sshd stop then chkconfig sshd off
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: so you want rid of ubuntu? How did you install ubuntu?
<L1nuxRules> service*
<Guest87522> cd installation, will be sad to see it go but windows has better support for the programmes I run
<Myrtti> venkatmangudi: please turn that script off
<libnotify> was sshing into my machine remotely yesterday but now i get an error :permission denied(public key)
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: then use the install CD to remove the partitions you made, its part of the XP installation process
<x3no> please help, how to set an .xml file as a desktop background in ubuntu 11.10?
<L1nuxRules> libnotify you disabled password login?
<Guest87522> I don't have the cd with me
<libnotify> yes i did
<Sidewinder1> Guest87522, Just boot the XP installation CD, once you retrieve it and do as ActionParsnip said..
<L1nuxRules> libnotify then your key hasnt been installed on the server or you dont have the key in .ssh/
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: then how do you intend to install XP without the XP CD?
<Guest87522> I have the xp installation cd not the ubuntu one. When I boot from the xp cd I just get a black screen
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: did you recently reinstall the server?
<libnotify> i din't do any reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: you don't need the ubuntu one, the partitions are standard so the XP CD can remove them
<Guest87522> ActionParsnip, when I boot from the xp cd I get nothing but a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: I suggest you ask in ##windows for taht
<L1nuxRules> thats just windows booting lol
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<Guest87522> it stays black for at least 10 minutes, not let it go beyond that yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: windows isn't supported here, your windows CD boot issue will be helped in ##windows
<L1nuxRules> windows is slow to boot but yea 10 mins, its hung
<libnotify> ActionParsnip: what could i double check?
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: try renaming ~/.ssh on the client
<libnotify> ah... have to travel back then
<L1nuxRules> libnotify your locked out unless you added the key to the server....
<llutz_> libnotify: use ssh -vvv user@host   to get more verbose errors
<L1nuxRules> the public kety that is not your private
<Guest87522> how do I stop it from hanging linuxrules?
<L1nuxRules> guest87522 Its windows so aint got a clue but a tip dont use windows apart from gaming as its crap
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: why travel back, the client is the system you are connecting with, not the one you are connecting to.
<Guest87522> It might well be crap for most things but one thing windows trumps ubuntu on is audio
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: i dunno a lot of people are mixing on open source now
<Guest87522> not when you have serato
<Guest87522> the support just isn't there for it
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/italian-rock-band-release-album-recorded-using-ubuntu/
<libnotify> http://pastebin.com/FTyCdxkn
<L1nuxRules> I know a few music producers , I dont know why but macs do a good jod apparantley wether its because its *nix or the hardware I dont know
<L1nuxRules> job*
<libnotify> its the hardware
<Guest87522> I have made music on ubuntu! my newes souncloud account has tracks made entirely in ubuntu but, some of my hardware is incompatible
<libnotify> well nothing i can do other than go to the server physically and do some changes...
<L1nuxRules> libnotify no unless you added your public key to the server you wont be able to authenticate using keys
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: did the rename help?
<libnotify> i am far from the server
<Edward2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lluvia> I'm having problem with ubi-partman https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/527848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 527848 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 during manual partitioning" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> lluvia: is it fully updated?
<L1nuxRules> libnotify speak to your tech support ask them to reanable password logins then upload the public key using scp or whatever
<llutz_> libnotify: ls -la ~/.ssh              are there any keys at all?
<lluvia> I'm installing a fresh installation
<ActionParsnip> lluvia: you can stil upgrade the app
<lluvia> there is some kind of text-mode installation that don't use ubi-partman?
<lluvia> ActionParsnip: how?
<L1nuxRules> llutz he will have the private key (I assume it was generated on that box) but the public wont have been added to the server
<ActionParsnip> lluvia: same as an installed system, there is no difference except the OS runs in RAM
<ActionParsnip> lluvia: why use Lucid?
<tonk> im geting some error on boot befor the comp enter ubuntu somthing with bios forcesomthing annywer i can read log ? it disapears to fast
<lluvia> it was the iso I had nearly
<milo_> hey, anybody know how i can format my hard drive ntsf? I can't download any software packages on kde and it's acting all buggy. Won't let me partion hard drive
<L1nuxRules> Lucid is LTS you want more Debian style but with a diff best thing to use
<ActionParsnip> lluvia: gotcha, ko just run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: it's EOL at the same time as Oneiric...
<L1nuxRules> ActionParsnip so all the packages on an LTs are the same as the latest?
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: will be slightly different, Oneiric will have later stuff
<L1nuxRules> ActionParsnip As I come from Red Hat based I see LTS as CentOs and the latest as Fedora but only ever used LTS
<Guest87522> ok guys, you can't directly help with my problem but the windows lot are useless.  anyone any good with gparted?
<metaspike> if you want debian style use debian  v_v
<L1nuxRules> metaspike true but I did say with a diff
<makara> hi. Are there any key bindings in CCSM to move windows between displays, or any plugins to do with displays?
<clean> tonk: I think those info had not written to log files
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: sure, you can delete the partitions there as long as they are not mounted
<clean> metaspike: aggree :)
<clean> Guest87522: what's your problem ?
<Guest87522> I have one partition /dev/sda1 it is mounted
<Sidewinder1> Guest87522, But even after deletion/repartitioning to NTFS, you may have a 'dead-box', if the Win XP, CD hangs.. :-(
<clean> Guest87522: and then ? you want to repartition it ?
<L1nuxRules> guest87522 you have to unmount a part before modifying it
<ActionParsnip> makara: win+alt+F1|F2 etc
<clean> Guest87522: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: gparted can also unmount partitions if you right click them
<clean> GParted is very easy to use
<Guest87522> looks like i'm stuck with ubuntu
<Guest87522> it won't unmount it
<Sidewinder1> I can think of worse things..
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: are you booting to liveCD or liveUSB?
<clean> Guest87522: is any process using it ? close them
<L1nuxRules> its your booted enviroment thats why use gpated live cd
<clean> Guest87522: close GParted first, close all open windows first
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: make sure you are manipulating the right device, not the live usb
<clean> Guest87522: and then: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Guest87522> I have gparted installed but not on a cd or usb
<ActionParsnip> clean: might not be sda1 ;)
<Guest87522> it is
<clean> ActionParsnip: he said sda1
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: its part of the standard live environment
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     you will see all partitions, you can now verify your internal drive is /dev/sda
<clean> Guest87522: so you have install gparted in your system, not from the live cd ?
<L1nuxRules> hes using gpated in the OS not live
<Guest87522> installed throuhg software center
<clean> Guest87522: paste the result of: mount -l
<milo_> Yeah, I've been trying to unmount my hard drive to partition it, nothing doing. I shut down the tasks running in lsof but they just boot up again!
<L1nuxRules> gparted*
<makara> ActionParsnip: what's meant to happen? those keys weren't assigned
<mutante> if new files appear in /etc/update-motd.d/ when are they added to /etc/motd? and how to trigger an update
<clean> milo_: mount -l
<Sidewinder1> Guest87522, Then why not download ubuntu; md5sum the ISO, prior to burning a Live CD and boot that to repartition your unmounted sda1?
<L1nuxRules> mutante motd will display on next login
<ActionParsnip> makara: move the active window to desktop 1, 2, 3 etc
<solofight> people i wanted to create a rsa key for a different user. currently logged in as root - so created one user, did a su to that user and then hit ssh-keygen -t rsa and created public and private keys And i restarted the ssh. now when i try to login to system with the new username and key putty says no supported authentication methods available. any idea how to debug ?
<solofight> people i wanted to create a rsa key for a different user. currently logged in as root - so created one user, did a su to that user and then hit ssh-keygen -t rsa and created public and private keys And i restarted the ssh. now when i try to login to system with the new username and key putty says no supported authentication methods available. any idea how to debug ?
<solofight> * added the new key in authorisedkeys of ssh as well
<milo_> ok, typed mount -l
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: i see
<mutante> L1nuxRules: thanks, too easy:)
<clean> It's better to repartition your harddisk from live cd, but it's also possilbe without livecd
<ActionParsnip> Guest87522: you need the live cd, you cannot format the data used to run the OS, think about it
<makara> ActionParsnip: I can move between desktops but not between displays
<ActionParsnip> makara: ive not used dual head, sorry
<milo_> how do I get liveCD? My vista cd won't do it (xp used to) and my burning software won't work, and muon software center is having problems too. I don't see why people say linux is better. I can never get anything to work.
<Sidewinder1> Guest87522, I still think, even after repartitioning you're still going to run into problems if your Win install disk still hangs..
<solofight_> people i wanted to create a rsa key for a different user. currently logged in as root - so created one user, did a su to that user and then hit ssh-keygen -t rsa and created public and private keys And i restarted the ssh. now when i try to login to system with the new username and key putty says no supported authentication methods available. any idea how to debug ?
<solofight_> * added the new key in authorisedkeys of ssh as well
<milo_> THanks Clean, by the way
<Dmole> anyone know how to set a GECOS with Irssi?
<clean> milo_: my pleasure :)
<L1nuxRules> solofight sounds like you havent enabled rsa auth in your sshd
<clean> solofight: ssh -vvv
<Edward2> Hello. Got a small sound problem. I've just gotten this new computer to install Linux on (Ubuntu 11.10) and trying to get sound from it. So far I have sound from the 6-port card in the back, but how do I get sound from the front port (headphones)?
<clean> Edward2: alsamixer
<clean> Edward2: to unmute the front port
<Edico> hi
<ActionParsnip> Edward2: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Edico> what does it mean "Unity" for desktop environment?
<Edward2> clean: Everything's unmuted.
<Sidewinder1> !unity | Edico
<ubottu> Edico: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> Edward2: Unity is a shell, Gnome is still the DE
<Edward2> ActionParsnip: It gave alot of text, then tells me it will collect diagnostic info about my ALSA. "Automatically upload ALSA info to alsa-project? [y/N]"
<mkanyicy> Edward2, try: 'amixer set Master on; amixer set Headphone on; amixer set Front on'
<ActionParsnip> Edward2: select YES and a URL will be made, what is it?
<Edward2> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e279851ae455e3943d95b11a6b5addd815e5b398
<ActionParsnip> Edward2: oh jeez, audigy crap is always fun to setup :()
<L1nuxRules> does anyone know if gnome 2 is going to continue with back ports? I dont like gnome 3
<Edward2> ActionParsnip: That's what it gave me, I enabled "Download Updates During Install", so....
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: its dead upstream, there may be forks like 'mate'
<Sidewinder1> L1nuxRules, Personally, I just use 10.04, it's supported 'til 2013.
<L1nuxRules> ActionParsnip I c
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<Edward2> mkanyicy: amixer: Invalid command!
<giulia27> hello, I have managed to subtitle a video. But my subtitles don't appear as aubergine color. Here is the pastebin of my mencoder.conf : http://pastebin.com/D2E2VyEg Any idea on how can I put my subtitles in aubergine color, please ? Thank you
<kamilnadeem> How to format external hd on ubuntu 11.10
<makara> hi. for interest its PUT plugin. Put to output will move window into the next display. This is useful for me because Ubuntu very annoyingly remembers which output a window sat in. So if you disconnect your 2nd display you cant open a window that was in it when there were 2 displays
<L1nuxRules> sidewinder1 yeah good point but I do mix my distros from time to time
<mkanyicy> Edward: type 'type amixer'
<mkanyicy> Edward2: type 'type amixer'
<kamilnadeem> I did it with disk utility using ext4 but I am unable to make folders . Also checking properties it say I don't hav ethe permission
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: Hi
<Edward2> mkanyicy: amixer is /usr/bin/amixer
<ActionParsnip> Edward2: there is a firmware file or two I believe you need
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: howdy
<kamilnadeem> I have a transcend 640gb external hd
<Sidewinder1> L1nuxRules, About the only downside, for me is that I can't answer kamilnadeem question, above. In 10.04 it's easy.. :-(
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I try to share an bluray over NFS. But it does not work. Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS  ->  "exportfs -ra" gives me "exportfs: Warning: /mnt/bluray does not support NFS export.".
<yogg> Has someone an idea what i make wrong?
<mkanyicy> Edward2: now type this and paste the url: 'amixer | pastebinit'
<FloodBot1> yogg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L1nuxRules> kamilnadeem your trying to create dirs above your permissions with you login you mcan only create within your home dir you will need to use sudo for creating anywhere else
<ActionParsnip> Edward2: may help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/122284
<Sidewinder1> L1nuxRules, Probably is just as easy in 11.10, just that I don't know the proper steps..
<Sidewinder1> yogg, 8.04 is EOL.
<Sidewinder1> !eol | yogg
<ubottu> yogg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kamilnadeem> L1nuxRules: I formated the external hd in gparted then made a 400gb ext4 part ,
<kamilnadeem> L1nuxRules: how do I format it so that I am able to write to it ?
<yogg> Sidewinder1: "http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu" says ubuntu server -> April 2013
<yogg> is this wrong?
<llutz_> !permissions | kamilnadeem: then chown/chmod it to your needs
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: then chown/chmod it to your needs: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> yogg: wikipedia isn't reliable
<L1nuxRules> kamilnadeem what file system ou want?
<milo_> Linux, I've never prayed to you before. Please help me be glorious in my quest to partition this stupid hard drive, and if you do not want to help me, then to HELL with you!
<ActionParsnip> yogg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Sidewinder1> yogg, Oh, OH, you meant 10.04, not 8.04 as you originally stated. Sorry, as an aside, I'm on 10.04, as well :D
<Sidewinder1> Server! Duh to me..
<milo_> (imagine Arnold from Conan the Barbarian)
<ActionParsnip> milo_: what is the use of the drive?
<milo_> Use of the drive?
<L1nuxRules> Like Linux has any issues with partitioning
<kamilnadeem> I want to have 2 partitions on it. the 400gb one for Linux and the rest in fat32 just in case I need to connect to some windows(I don't use it).
<ActionParsnip> milo_: yes, what is it being partitioned to store?
<L1nuxRules> end user > /dev/null
<milo_> I just want to dual boot. What's on there now? Couldn't tell you. Not that savy.
<szal> hm, what was the cmd again to list files in a DEB package?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: use ntfs instead of fat32. Ntfs is not robust and 4Gb file limit is a bit annoying
<ActionParsnip> milo_: are you going to blank the drive and install a dual boot system?
<szal> ActionParsnip: NTFS is _not_ robust?
<yogg> Sidewinder1: no its ubuntu 8.04.04 server
<ActionParsnip> szal: its MORE robust than fat32
<milo_> I've been trying to get a live cd or usb going. My burner isn't working now...
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: Thanks. But should I use disk utility then which partition scheme. MBR or GUID
<milo_> so can't make a cd
<milo_> trying to make a usb
<yogg> ActionParsnip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases    does only show the desktop version of 8.04 but nothing about the server version
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone please tell me what could have cause the dissapearance of highlighting in the console? using ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> yogg: Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Changes
<ActionParsnip> July 16, 2009
<Sidewinder1> yogg, Just got the 'server' part; sorry, trying to scan too many things.. :-(
<Wiz_KeeD> the folders, executables and such are all in white
<Wiz_KeeD> there is no more distinction
<ActionParsnip> yogg: EOL April 2013 (server)
<deus_> hi any1 here ?
<hypeBoy> hello i have this EVDO mobile internet .. i can connect easily but to recharge i need to dial a number from my pc .. is there any dialler (app) on ubuntu
<yogg> ActionParsnip: ahh sorry there is the line ^^   Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS  April 2013 (Server)
<helo1> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: if you intend to share with windows then format the partition to NTFS within a windows OS
<ActionParsnip> yogg: ;)
<d3ngar> Hi there
<makara> kamilnadeem: install samba
<VCoolio> Wiz_KeeD: was something added in .bashrc concerning LS_COLORS? what does 'dircolors' say?
<d3ngar> I was wondering how to access gwibber and empathy from gnome-shell?
<deus_> how can i change channel ?
<Sidewinder1> deus_, Only about 1442, here. :-)
<deus_> lol
<VCoolio> Wiz_KeeD: or changed color preferences in your terminal?
<helo1> I'm looking for help with an NFS server based on Ubuntu 10.04.3 Server
<deus_> never tried IRC b4
<ActionParsnip> deus_: /join #channelname
<deus_> ty
<Wiz_KeeD> i might have by mistake...idk
<deus_> ok, how2 list channels ?
<kamilnadeem> I don't have a windows os but just in case someone needs some data from me I will connect to his system and the ntfs partition should be picked
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<hypeBoy> deus_: /list
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> yeah thats it
<deus_> ty
<makara> kamilnadeem: it depends on the service. he should never see that deep into your PC
<Edward2> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786788/
<yogg> ActionParsnip: ok now i am confused.   is my "Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS"   EOL?  It was installed from an ubuntu server cd "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases" only talkes about "Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS"
<helo1> 8.xx is out of support
<makara> there are many ways of sharing. Samba is the common one. you can also setup an FTP service on your box with vsftp
<Wiz_KeeD> VCoolio, it looks to be enabled...
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<helo1> LTS releases are supported for 3 years
<Sidewinder1> yogg, No, ubuntu Server, 8.04 IS supported 'til 2013.
<kamilnadeem> makara: I want to format the external hd , so I am following this method. Gparted>create 400gb ext4 part for now
<ActionParsnip> yogg: the server LTS releases are supported 5 years
<KNRO> How do you make packages from outside universe available to packages being built by launchpad build system?
<makara> kamilnadeem: external! sorry
<ActionParsnip> yogg: the sub-release value is fairly worthless, you'll just have more to update
<yogg> Sidewinder1: ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<kamilnadeem> makara: the thing is I am not able to write to it
<d3ngar> Hi, any idea how to access empathy from gnome-shell? It seems it's hidden from the system tray?
<Sidewinder1> yogg, NP.
<makara> kamilnadeem: what the error?
<ActionParsnip> d3ngar: you can edit the tray rules to allow more icons
<makara> is it still mounted?
<d3ngar> ActionParsnip: (awesome name!) how though?
<Edico> what is the name of the package for kdevelop?
<Edico> I can't find it
<yogg> then back to my first question ^^       i try to share a bluray out of ubuntu 8.04.04 (server) with nfs, but nfs gives me "exportfs: Warning: /mnt/bluray does not support NFS export."
<helo1> Can anyone in here help me with an NFS issue (Ubuntu 10.04.3)?
<kamilnadeem> makara: no error, only that I am not able to paste files onto it or create folders in it
<Sidewinder1> kamilnadeem, Try typing, in terminal: sudo chown -R uesername:username /exthddUUID
<L1nuxRules> edico dont know for sure as not used kde in years but could be kde-devel
<clean> try apt-cache search kdevelop
<clean> Edico: try apt-cache search kdevelop
<szal> helo1: do we know the issue yet?
<helo1> No, I'm not sure where to start looking to troubleshoot
<kamilnadeem> Sidewinder1: chown: cannot access `/exthddUUID': No such file or directory
<retrorex> hi
<helo1> The NFS share is mounted on a Mac OSX machine. Appears fine, but disconnects during transfers to the NFS
<metaspike> KNRO, that depends... assuming standard make scenario..   ./configure && make && dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot - else   cmake . && make && dpkg-buildpackage   or less satisfactorily - ./configure && make && fakeroot checkinstall make install
<Edward2> ActionParsnip: The link you gave me didn't help much. Everything is unmuted.
<mkanyicy> Edward2, try 'amixer set Master on; amixer set Line on'
<retrorex> Anybody knows the package /how to get audacious - alternative that looks like foobar without frills (ie without winamp skin) ,Looks like a editor
<Sidewinder1> kamilnadeem, "exthddUUID is the UUID of the external drive; you'll have to supply that value; each hard drive will have it's own unique UUID.
<L1nuxRules> test
<Edward2> mkanyicy: amixer: Invalid command!
<mkanyicy> Edward2, try 'amixer set Master on; amixer set Line on; amixer set Front on'
<L1nuxRules> */*exthddUUID probably doesent exist is it in rootfs?
<metaspike> KNRO, either way a .deb is produced, which is installed with - dpkg -i mynewdeb.db
<kamilnadeem> ALso why isn't it not happening like out of the gate. O.o not happy with such hassle in tryibg to backup
<meng_> nimenhao
<metaspike> dpkg -i mynewdeb.deb*
<L1nuxRules> why you putting a wild card at the end of a package installl
<retrorex> I guess no answer
<makara> kamilnadeem: if windows doesn't support ext4 then just make it FAT. Can't blame linux for that
<pksadiq> Edward2: did you try changing the output at sound preferences? (right clicking the sound at panel)
<milo_> Ok, the boot usb didn't work. It just started Kubuntu up!
<metaspike> it was a amendment to my previous typo v-v
<milo_> Man, linux makes me want to smash my computer
<meng_> what ?
<Sidewinder1> kamilnadeem, Please see here for further instructions to accomplish: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1029982.html
<kamilnadeem> makara: WHat are you saying Man. This is not about windows or anything
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: ext4 defs are open and available. Microsoft are ignormant and will not or have not made ext4 access in their OS
<L1nuxRules> windows dont support file systems other than there own without 3rd part tools
<meng_> what is else?
<kamilnadeem> I want to make backup , as simple as that for using with linux distros
<amdhome1> hi all i look for some help( cant erase dvd - rw on ubuntu in terminal neiter does brasero work can someone help?
<kamilnadeem> that is it
<kamilnadeem> why I am not able to paste content in it
<L1nuxRules> kamilnadeem man rsync
<kamilnadeem> why I am not able to create folders in it
<amdhome1> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast wont work either for dvd (cd-rw) works fine
<llutz_> !permissions | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<clean> amdhome1: sudo ?
<amdhome1> no effect tried clean
<leah> Question:  I created a drive on my computer and filled it with ubuntu installion software, how do i get my computer to boot from this new partician
<Edward2> pksadiq: Right Click "speaker icon" in top-right, get volume, Banshee, Sound settings.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Any chance of some assistance getting gui working. On a Vaio machine, starting gdm(?) hangs with just a cursor (which moves).
<pksadiq> Edward2: ?
<metaspike> amdhome1, use wodim -   sudo wodmin -format
<metaspike> *amdhome1, use wodim -   sudo wodim -format
<makara> kamilnadeem: could be any number of things. You need to go step by step with someone - best done in terminal
<kamilnadeem> llutz_: is not their a GUI way
<Edward2> pksadiq: Ubuntu 11.10, gnome desktop completely different (from 10.04).
<clean> AdmV0rl0n: $ ls -l $(which cdrecord)
<llutz_> kamilnadeem: you need to understand how permission/ownership work, theres no need for a GUI to learn this
<amdhome1> ok i tried that too meraspike wut it says file wodim not found
<clean> amdhome1: $ ls -l $(which cdrecord)
<kamilnadeem> Thanks Guys . I will read it then .
<Edward2> pksadiq: Large icons to the left, envelope, arrows, speaker, time, username, and gear icons on the top-right.
<makara> kamilnadeem: terminal is definite. easier to relate to the other person. You could always run teamviewer and let them fiddle remotely.
<metaspike> amdhome1, sudo apt-get install wodim
<pksadiq> Edward2: oh, may be sound settings,> output tab and select the output
<metaspike> amdhome1, if it's not found, thats because you dont have it
<amdhome1> already the new version metaspike
<metaspike> or it doesn't exist :)
<amdhome1> ill try root Metaspikr
<helo1> Can anyone in here help troubleshoot an NFS issue? (Connection drops during transfer)
<Edward2> pksadiq: Only device: SB Audigy Analog Stereo. Connector: Analog Output / Amplifier or Analog Output / No Amplifier
<metaspike> yeah... sudo wodim -format   ( format cdrom device with wodim)
<ActionParsnip> d3ngar: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html   shows how to tweak the panel to show [all] items
<pksadiq> Edward2: try whether any one works
<L1nuxRules> helo1 if its dropping during transfer probabbly network related and what should be ruled out first
<metaspike> helo1, it's probably due to to a permission failure.
<metaspike> :) either or.
<helo1> L1nuxRules: The machine it is dropping from is plugged into the same switch as the server, and the only other port on the switch being used is the uplink.
<froes_> hi .. do anyone knows any upnp server that can transcode to xbox360 on the fly ?
<metaspike> i honestly think ftp is eaiser, although redundant
<d3ngar> ActionParsnip: Thanks a mil
<Sidewinder1> Is there a 'flag' in the fdisk command to list UUIDs along with disk names?
<shomon> hi, how do I get skype working? I can hear but can't figure out the microphone
<helo1> metaspike: The NFS works fine some of the time; does that still make sense, and how can I check?
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: since fdisk cannot handle filesystems, no
<shomon> levels seem fine and not muted on alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> shomon: is it muted in alsamixer ?
<shomon> no
<metaspike> helo1, it makes no sense at all! i either use ssh or ftp, and they work flawlessly for me
<shomon> ActionParsnip, but I'm getting a connection refused error when running it in the terminal
<Edward2> pksadiq: Both work on rear, but not front.
<clean> Sidewinder1: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<L1nuxRules> helo1 ok pretty much resolves network connectivity then have you set time outs on Im assuming your using rsync?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: try the deb from the skype site
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Not really what I wanted to hear; but many thanks anyway..
<paul> Why is Xfce broken? No window manager.
<shomon> ok trying that thanks ActionParsnip
<retrorex_> ok here is the question again : How do you install audacious gtkui (simple audacious) in ubuntu ..Have tried apt-get
<amdhome1> wodim: media format asked
<amdhome1> Error: disk already formated, ignoring.
<amdhome1> wodim: Cannot format disk, aborting. metaspike
<clean> Sidewinder1: because there's no such flag
<metaspike> amdhome1, it speaks for itself
<Sidewinder1> clean, EXACTLY What I was lookin' for; mega-thanx! Now I gotta write it down.
<amdhome1> i dont want to format it i like to erase the disc metaspike
<clean> Sidewinder1: congratulations :)
<L1nuxRules> amdhome1 sounds like the part wasnt cleanly unmountewd on windows the only fix I personally know for that is remounting and windows and unmounting
<helo1> L1nuxRules: I have not set time outs. How do I do this, and what would you suggest I set them to? I am not using rsync. The NFS server is an Ubuntu 10.04.3 Server install sharing out a 6TiB RAID to the network as central storage.
<clean> L1nuxRules: maybe
<NimeshNeema> how to determine my lan card's mac address
<metaspike> paul, im not sure.    gedit ~/.xsession  - in terminal then ensure -  xfce4-session  - is the only thing in there, that should force xfce4 initialisation
<llutz_> NimeshNeema: ifconfig
<amdhome1> LinuxRules i dont use windows :D
<NimeshNeema> llutz_: thanks
<dragonslay> !ifconfig
<oneliner> ActionParsnip: 1) dont know if i got to thank you yesterday for the Xorg edgers ppa, 2)are you aware if there is an "Ethernet Edgers" ppa somewhere? :)
<oneliner> apparently the Ethernet i have has a  bug
<paul> Okay I'll try that. I can't get any of my google ideas to work.
<hozeHoze1> hi all, im trying to allow all users to be able to mount the cdrom on ubuntu server 10.04, im getting "mount: only root can do that" , in fstab: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660 defaults,noauto,ro,user 0 0 . command used for mounting: mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 . any ideas? thanks
<L1nuxRules> helo1 if you havent set timeouts default wouldnt fail so its not because of that
<L1nuxRules> well probbably not*
<hypeBoy> hi, i have evdo mobile broadband, how can i dial numbers. I got the internet to work but i need to CALL to recharge my net account.
<helo1> Okay.
<dragonslay> hozehoze1: add permissions in /etc/sudoers and allow mount for all
<metaspike> NimeshNeema, sudo ifconfig eth0 | grep -o -E '([[:xdigit:]]{1,2}:){5}[[:xdigit:]]{1,2}'
<NimeshNeema> metaspike: can't understand what does the string after grep does ?
<L1nuxRules> it searches for that string
<retrorex_> NimeshNeema | its called a pipe ...(right above enter key)
<helo1> L1nuxRules: Any other ideas?
<hozeHoze1> dragonslay: that will allow all users to mount whatever they want
<amdhome1> metaspike i tried blank=fast,all and,session notheing seems to work :D
<metaspike> i doubt it's the best way...
<NimeshNeema> L1nuxRules: and how to list all the hardware devices connected to system ?
<retrorex_> Neema:lspci I think
<DemonWitch> how can install all package that follow gtk-engines-* format?
<ManDay> Is there any program that can search for a string contained in the content of documents?
<NimeshNeema> retrorex_: yups :-)
<pksadiq> ManDay: grep
<ManDay> And by content I mean not just ASCII plain text
<ManDay> pksadiq: ^ such as OpenOffice or Word documents
<L1nuxRules> nimeshneema lspci and grep mostly depends on the hard ware
<pksadiq> ManDay: I just heard of odfgrep or grepodf, I don't know whether it exists or not somewhere on net
<amdhome1> does someone knows an other command to erase(wipe) a dvd without wodim ?
<ManDay> I keep telling ordinary they should give Linux (and specifically Ubuntu) a try. And I must admit they do have a point in alleging that Linux is not suited for the average user if a task such as searching for content is not adequately covered - pretty much the thing computers were invented for in the first place.
<hypeBoy> i need a dialer for EVDO modile broadband. i can connect to internet but i want to make phone CALLS!
<hypeBoy> any one please help me
<ManDay> ordinary users, that is.
<karol_> hi
<amdhome1> hi karol_
<dragonslay> ManDay: beagle can search within documents
<hypeBoy> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<karol_> ive got a problem with grub
<L1nuxRules> Linux is not for noobs but windows isnt really they still have technical issues they have to get support for so whats the diff really?
<amdhome1> i see karol_ what does it say ?
<karol_> its showing only windows os
<ManDay> dragonslay: Sounds good! I have a look
<metaspike> amdhome1,  wodim is a proper way to format a cdrom.
<metaspike> cd*
<ManDay> dragonslay: Looks very nice. Thanks
<amdhome1> oh then you forgot to install grub i think while installing ubuntu karol_
<karol_> no
<metaspike> L1nuxRules, the difference is distrobution, implimentation and licencing...
<karol_> i had some problems with windows and after that ive reinstalled grub
<llutz_> amdhome1: dvd+rw-format
<forgotten> is there any major reason why you would customize ur kernel using apt-get / fakeroot  instead of just building from source package from kernel.org ?
<hypeBoy> help me i need a dialer so i can make calls on ubuntu . i am using EVDO mobile usb
<L1nuxRules> metaspike obviously I was talking at technical lvl
<karol_> i can boot ubuntu from grub command line, but its not user friendly :)
<hypeBoy> PLZZ some1 :(
<fdlufei> I cannot use bluetooth to browse  files on other devices,how can i fix it?
<L1nuxRules> I work in 3rd line support my user friendly means a dumb ass can use it
<amdhome1> did u set the bios boot on hardisc karol_
<fdlufei> i use Ubuntu 11.10 and installed newest packages
<karol_> ive tried grub-mkconfig, and in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ive got a lot menu entries but grub is showing onlu linux
<metaspike> L1nuxRules, 'nuff said.
<forgotten> is there any major reason why you would customize ur kernel using apt-get / fakeroot  instead of just building from source package from kernel.org ?
<amdhome1> then u didnt install ubuntu alongside then u whiped whole windows iḿ afraid karol_
<karol_> pc is booting from appropriate hdd
<metaspike> karol_, and it's missing a linux parition?
<karol_> no
<Sidewinder1> karol_, Have you tried sudo update-grub
<metaspike> karol_, or a windows installation?
<karol_> all partitions are ok
<karol_> except /boot
<L1nuxRules> forgotten if you want to customize your kernel do it from source
<karol_> no i didnt try update-grub
<amdhome1> u can add a /boot partition karol_ if u left space
<metaspike> forgotten, there's no difference, all fakeroot does is emulate a root enviroment so that root processe' dont mess with the root system itself.
<forgotten> L1nuxRules: just make menuconfig .. yada yada?   nothing special for ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> karol_, It's worth a shot. ;-)
<forgotten> metaspike: k cool :) tyvm
<karol_> ive got /boot on separate partition already
<forgotten> L1nuxRules: ty too.
<hozeHoze1> im trying to allow all users to be able to mount the cdrom on ubuntu server 10.04, im getting "mount: only root can do that" , in fstab: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660 defaults,noauto,ro,user 0 0 . command used for mounting: mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 . any ideas? thanks
<karol_> but update-grub2 is generating grub.cfg
<ManDay> dragonslay: Beagle appears to be no longer maintained, though
<Sidewinder1> karol_, Don't forget the 'sudo'.
<L1nuxRules> hozehozel you will need to add the users to sudo
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, the noauto
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, remove the noauto from the list
<karol_> ive got grub.cfg from grub-mkconfig... and there are menu entries from linux, but grub is not showing them
<metaspike> hozeHoze1, yeah, change noauto to auto
<amdhome1> if u dont have a sudo password set u can do so by sudo passwrd root
<dragonslay> ManDay: but it is good enough than other search programs.. hoping that someone might continue.
<Edward2> New problem! When I click on Sound Settings, I can't get the Input selection to stay on Microphone 1.
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, just like what metaspike is suggesting
<dragonslay> ManDay: if you want maintained program, then try tracker
<ManDay> what about google desktop?
<owenll>  fdlufei: you have managed to pair the two devices successfully?
<hozeHoze1> auto means mount on boot, but its a cdrom and it wont mount if there is no cd inside
<karol_> ok i try to reboot after update-grub
<Sidewinder1> karol_, Have you had a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  ?
<dragonslay> ManDay: its not FOSS ;)
<ManDay> indeed.
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 its nothing to do with fstab just your privs that prevent it
<dragonslay> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ManDay> but sometimes, you have to make friends with the devil dragonslay
<fdlufei> yes, i have paired them.
<karol_> yes, but just for "how to reinstall grub"
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 you need root or sudo privs to mount anything
<Sidewinder1> Better the devil 'ya knoe.
<hozeHoze1> L1nuxRules: the user that i'm trying to mount with is a sudoer
<Sidewinder1> know, even.
<L1nuxRules> ah ok
<karol_> ill try to reboot now, and ill be back in a few minutes
<dragonslay> ManDay: :) beagle has more features as of now
<root> lklk
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 what was the error msg u got?
<hozeHoze1> hoze@localserv:/media$ mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 |  mount: only root can do that | hoze@localserv:/media$ sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0  |  mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<owenll> fdlufei: Have you looked at settings of "personal file sharing" from dash?
<hozeHoze1> with sudo i can mount it, but i need all users to be able to mount the cdrom
<ManDay> dragonslay: okay ty agan
<ManDay> again
<hozeHoze1> im trying to share the cdrom via samba
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 your not a sudoer or your sudo access hasnt been setup right. you should try the full path to mount though as it might not be in your path
<fdlufei> owenll: maybe the bluetooth use the command line: "nautilus --browser obex://[]/", but i found the nautilus have no the --browser parameter.
<L1nuxRules> if that doesent work your sudo hasnt been setup with the needed privs
<hozeHoze1> L1nuxRules: the current user is the only user on that computer, its the user that has been created with the install of the os
<fdlufei> I want to browse other device files, should I set the personal file sharing preferences?
<owenll> fdlufei: Under Personal File Sharing preferences there is an option to enable sharing files over bluetooth
<carera> good afternoon lads
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 ok this is ubuntu Im other distro user learning ubuntu so as I have in the past been told not to advise I wont advise to create a root login there is a sudo switch that will give you root though the ubuntu boys can help with that
<dragonslay> hozehoze1: giving access to /dev/cdrom would work?
<hozeHoze1> L1nuxRules: fstab is suppose to do the thing i need , allow all users to mount the cdrom, but for some reason its not doing that :)
<forgotten> why can't u just set a password on root and then su to it.. 1 time password.
<forgotten> thats what i do
<karol_> damn, im back
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 you need root to modify fstab though
<karol_> unfortunately nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> forgotten: its not necessary or supported
<karol_> i had to write about 6-7 commands in grub command line to run linux
<ActionParsnip> forgotten: just use:  sudo -i   and you will get a root console
<forgotten> what do u mean not supported?
<hozeHoze1> i am modifying fstab, thats not a problem, the problem is that fstab is ignoring me :)
<ActionParsnip> forgotten: we don't support setting a root password here
<forgotten> oh here
<metaspike> karol_,  sudo grub-install /dev/sda    ( reinstall grub to sda, for example)
<dragonslay> hozehoze1 : user settings under administration
<ActionParsnip> forgotten: you can use: sudo -i   and get the same thing, so why bother
<VCoolio>  /query ubottu
<VCoolio>  /query ubottu
<hozeHoze1> dragonslay: what do you mean ? i am trying to give access to /dev/cdrom, when user access the samba shared cdrom
<karol_> it will be grub2? ;) with that preety menu where i can choose OS?
<metaspike> hozeHoze1, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit   -   lets have a look
<ActionParsnip> karol_: yes
<karol_> and i dont have to remove old grub before installing?
<ActionParsnip> karol_: I suggest you do, just for neatness
<Gandofor> hi there - trying to get an ipod nano red 16gb (mc699) to sync some music from ubuntu. GTKpod does not acccept the iPod at all, Banshee and gnupod-tools copy over music but the ipod is not recognizing any of the music (guess the DB is not built correctly). Any further ideas?
<karol_> just like i tought
<metaspike> Gandofor, mount it first... sudo mkidr /media/ipod && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod   (for example)
<ActionParsnip> Gandofor: rhythmnbox
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse | Gandofor may also help
<metaspike> *sudo mkdir /media/ipod && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod   (for example)
<ubottu> Gandofor may also help: ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<hozeHoze1> metaspike: http://pastebin.com/dSJ5RG4H
<L1nuxRules> grub 2 buts still grum 1.98 (not exact I know)
<Gandofor> thanks, metaspike & ActionParsnip, will try
<karol_> i can uninstall it using "how to" from help.ubuntu.com/community/grub2#uninstalling_grub_2 ?
<L1nuxRules> << drunk
<hozeHoze1> metaspike: i tried iso9660 instead of auto also
<metaspike> hozeHoze1, and you cannot mount? here's my fstab cdrom fyi: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, why did you add this cdrom entry in fstab in this fstab file in the first place?
<Guest82188> what
<hozeHoze1> metaspike: im getting only root can mount
<hozeHoze1> mkanyicy: i'm trying to add the cdrom on samba share
<hozeHoze1> do i need to restart anything to apply the fstab changes?
<Guest82188> who changed my name
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, what do you do in order to get that error message 'only root can mount'
<Gandofor> ActionParsnip: Rhythmbox says the same as gtkpod: (rhythmbox:4304): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not write database to iPod: Unsupported checksum type
<karol_> ok, ive purged grub-pc and reinstalled it
<karol_> reboot now
<L1nuxRules> hozehoze1 nfs if anything
<metaspike> karo
<metaspike> pfft. reboot at peril >_<
<Gandofor> Guess that's Apple's nice way of saying fsck ubuntu?
<hozeHoze1> mkanyicy: i added the chare in smb.conf , i saw that nothing was showing up in the share when opene with smb://... i check if the cdrom is mount, it wasnt, i checked the samba log i saw that message
<metaspike> Gandofor, can you mount the ipod manually?
<Gandofor> metaspike: yes
<metaspike> gtkpod?
<fdlufei> owenll: I have enable sharing files over bluetooth, but I still can not browse the phone files. when I click the browse files button, the Connection on and close Automatically later. How can I view the log ?
<Gandofor> metaspike: /dev/sdb1 on /media/IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<compdoc> hozeHoze1, you need to mount it before sharing it. What I dont know is what happens when you insert a new cd into the drive - I dont know if samba will automaticallly share it to.
<compdoc> too
<Gandofor> metaspike: says that it can't find the needed directory structure. After trying to create it, it gives a checksum error
<hozeHoze1> in smb.conf i have    preexec = /bin/mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0  and  postexec = /bin/umount /media/cdrom0
<metaspike> what was that output from:
<retrorex_> hi is it possible to merge swap with ext4 on installation
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, as which user will that command run as?
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, that user should be added to the cdrom group
<metaspike> retrorex_, it is possible to use a swap file as apposed to a swap parition, but its not well supported
<hozeHoze1> well smbd is ran as root, i guess that will be executed as root
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, but the error message does not say the same thing
<metaspike> Gandofor, I've used gtkpod before for ipod, all I had to do was plugin ipod, mount it with "mount /dev/ blah blah" and run   sudo gtkpod  (because i couldnt be bothered with permissions)
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, that error message imply that that command is not run as root
<ActionParsnip> hozeHoze1: assuming /dev/scd0 is in /etc/fstab
<L1nuxRules> use nfs and lock down your firewall and hosts files :)
<owenll> fdlufei: I'm no expert the only suggestion I have is to try blueman - http://blueman-project.org/ - seems to have worked for others with your problem
<ActionParsnip> hozeHoze1: or the pfreexec will fail
<Gandofor> metaspike: it seems the nano touch is always problematic
<ActionParsnip> metaspike: gksudo for gui apps
<hozeHoze1> ActionParsnip: then the cdrom should be mounted when cd is inserted right?
<owenll> fdlufei: therse is a guide to installing it here http://ubuntu-answers.blogspot.com/2011/11/bluetooth-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<ActionParsnip> hozeHoze1: yes if fstab is setup, or the preexec will fail
<mkanyicy> hozeHoze1, yes it should be mounted
<mkanyicy> ActionParsnip, here is the fstab for hozeHoze1: http://pastebin.com/dSJ5RG4H
<L1nuxRules> cd-rom will be mounted as the user your logged in as if you need to execute somethjing from it as root you will need to have the sudo creds to do so
<L1nuxRules> otherwise activate root and run it as
<fdlufei> owenll: thank you, I will try another way.
<mkanyicy> !who | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hozeHoze1> L1nuxRules: i see, thanks
<metaspike> yep... sudo... the permission who gives a stufferatormaglominorator
<L1nuxRules> sudo  is to prevent the noobs from breaking stuff
<karol_> nothing happens
<karol_> grub is still only showing windows
<Sidewinder1> and gksudo for GUI apps. :-)
<metaspike> karol_, did you try grub-install like I suggested?
<karol_> ive searched all /boot partition for files with "windows" in its content, ant there is only one grub.cfg with many menuentries like i said
<karol_> yes, i did it
<karol_> and before that ive done apt-get purge grub-pc to remove old one
<L1nuxRules> sidewinder1 rather than disabling root gksudo should have been
<retrorex_> ok default settings with swap it is
<aLeSD> hi LL
<aLeSD> how could I set the theme of m 11.10 ?
<aLeSD> fonts for example
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu tool will list all devices currently online on my Ethernet LAN?
<metaspike> karol_, with a seperate boot parition it's more complicated, hence "seperate boot partitions are for advanced users" - anyway. you can probably- sudo grub-install --boot-directory /dirtomybootparition /dev/sda - assuming /dir is acutally pointing to your boot parition directory, mounted, and that sda is your target drive.  maybe should have just used a single / parition eh?
<bullgard4> !gnome-shell | aleSD
<metaspike> bullgard4,  ifconfig  ... or to be specific... sudo ifconfig | grep eth
<bullgard4> !gnome3 | aleSD
<ubottu> aleSD: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<nith206> heloo guys
<nith206> can u tell me how to remove unity from 11.10 completely?
<karol_> to make sudo grub install i had to apt-get install grub-pc, and immediately after that, grub install script started and asked me for /boot partition and target device, so we can assume that ive already done it?
<L1nuxRules> ! installing grub to mbr | karol_
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L1nuxRules> ! "installing grub to mbr" | karol_
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karol_> my friend told me to dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-{kernel version} can it help?
<L1nuxRules> no
 * Sidewinder1 passes L1nuxRules another drink. ;-)
<bullgard4> metaspike: Your answer is false.
<L1nuxRules> sidewinder1 :)
<lhk> hi
<owenll> aLeSD: you can change themes in system settings -> appearance
<L1nuxRules> bullguard4 what is it your looking for?
<lhk> I got a problem with installing a package
<almoxarife> !info gnome-nettool | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: gnome-nettool (source: gnome-nettool): network information tool for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 108 kB, installed size 728 kB
<lhk> I need cairo for gtk python development and don't know what to make of this error:
<lhk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lhk> python-gobject-cairo:i386: Depends: python (< 2.8) but 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ActionParsnip> lhk: can you install it in terminal please and pastebin the output
<lhk> ok
<bullgard4> L1nuxRules: I asked: "What Ubuntu tool will list all devices currently online on my Ethernet LAN?"
<L1nuxRules> lhk your python packages are newer than that packages dependencies
<lhk> hm
<owenll> aLeSD: and change the fonts with gnome-tweak-tool "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool"
<L1nuxRules> If its not the latest version try compilig the latest otherwise you will need to get from the repos
<lhk> but 2.7.2 is definitely lower than 2.8
<lhk> what repos ?
<almoxarife> lhk: broken dependencies usually mean ppa's are dueling with the base system
<L1nuxRules> lnk ubuntus
<metaspike> bullgard4, what information are you looking for specifcally then? hardware information? ip address information? what?
<lhk> I'll take a look at my repo list
 * metaspike peace!
<L1nuxRules> buullguard4 run a localhost port scan to see whats open and check netstat for listening ports
<lhk> for starters:
<bullgard4> metaspike: Preferably the hostnames of the devices. substed the IP addresses of the devices in my LAN (section).
<lhk> here's the pastebin output:
<lhk> http://pastebin.com/mrEyLnsY
<Gandofor> well, no chance for me. currently, ipod nano touch is out of reach for linux and ubuntu.
<Gandofor> thanks for the help, guys and girls
<no_gravi1y> Hey! Anybody good with ssh? Is it possible with ssh to create an ssh tunnel that you can use as the standard gateway, so that all your network traffic goes through it?
<DarkXPhenomenon> try putty
<compdoc> what would you connect to?
<no_gravi1y> compdoc: to my server
<DarkXPhenomenon> putty helps establish ssh tunnels...
<no_gravi1y> DarkXPhenomenon: i would prefer the ssh command if its possible.
<L1nuxRules> putty is for windows use your x term!
<compdoc> a tunnel is a tunnel - tho Ive never used an ssh tunnel. VPNs are usually used for what you describe
<VCoolio> bullgard4: check nmap
<karol_> damn, nothing changed after dpkg-reconfigure linux-image...
<DarkXPhenomenon> L1nuxRules: putty exists for linux too.. :D
<almoxarife> L1nuxRules: putty is also a ubuntu tool
<bullgard4> VCoolio: I will.
<L1nuxRules> darkxphenomeon I know it does just not the Linux way IMO
<DarkXPhenomenon> to each his  own... :D
<L1nuxRules> all Linux boxes have a term why install something that your term can do?
<Sidewinder1> karol_, I certainly understand your frustration, and hopefully patience. I don't think it's a 'kernel' issue, but, obviously a Grub issue; wish I could be of more help but I still use Grub legacy... :-(
<almoxarife> L1nuxRules: you here to help or provide your interpretation of linux husbandry?
<aLeSD> gnome shell is better that unity ?
<lhk> back again
<aLeSD> nice
<L1nuxRules> almoxarife I help when there cpable of helping
<pksadiq> aLeSD: its upto you, any I love gnome shell more
<lhk> I tried installing python cairo bindings with only the standard repos
<lhk> same error
<lhk> moreover:
<aLeSD> pksadiq, how to install gnome shell ?
<karol_> thanks anyway, what do you think about trying other boot manager? like lilo? does it make sens to try?
<lhk> it would now like to have libc6 <2.4+
<lhk> I got libc6 but not in that version.
<pksadiq> !info gnome-shell | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<lhk> It's still 2.3
<lhk> is there any way I can add something like a gtk+ repo that satisfies all these dependencies ?
<Sidewinder1> karol_, I think you'll eventually solve it using grub; perhaps ask ActionParsnip He's really good. :-)
<pksadiq> aLeSD: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell might do,
<aLeSD> ok
<owenll> aLeSD: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell or from the software centre - then log out and choose gnome on login
<L1nuxRules> lhk your kernel is still 2.6x too chill
<karol_> hmm good idea :) thanks
<lhk> can I check this in the terminal ?
<karol_> sure ill talk to him
<L1nuxRules> you want the latest go with Fedora
<lhk> I'm using 11.10 of ubuntu
<lhk> system monitor says kernel is 3.x
<Sidewinder1> karol_, He may be in PM with another; I'd just wait 'til he returns and ask.. HTH..
<L1nuxRules> lhk where you getting that frome whats uname -r show?
<almoxarife> lhk: did you add a ppa related to gtk?
<lhk> almoxarife no
<bullgard4> VCoolio: '~$ nmap -sP 192.168.178.0/24' worked great. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<lhk> L1nuxRules no, from system monitor
<lhk> almoxarife, is there a gtk repo ?
<L1nuxRules> lnk ah ok so is it wrong does uname -r disagree?
<Sidewinder1> bullgard4, If you prefer GUI apps., perhaps check out zenmap.
<karol_> ok, ill do so
<almoxarife> L1nuxRules: does your distro have system-monitor?
<L1nuxRules> almoxarife no
<fivedaysahead> how do i set a login script on lightdm?
<VCoolio> bullgard4: no problem :) make an easy alias for it and done
<helo1> Is there a command similar to dd or cp that will show progress during a transfer?
<rumpe1> helo1, rsync
<lhk> uname -r puts 3.0.0-14-generic
<larrydag> i played Rocksmith on a buddies Xbox the other day.  Awesome!  Is there a linux equivalent in development somewhere!!!?!1??!
<L1nuxRules> almoxarife I dont use ubuntu either Im learning it, Im Red Hat based
<Sidewinder1> helo1, Or perhaps the GUI version of rsync, 'Grsync".
<aLeSD> use slackware
<Sidewinder1> Here we go..
<L1nuxRules> lhk thats not ubuntus latest kernel
<lhk> how can I upgrade
<lhk> or better: do I have to upgrade
<OerHeks> L1nuxRules, yes it is. how do you know it is not ?
<L1nuxRules> lhk have you enabled any 3rd party repos?
<MonkeyDust> L1nuxRules  i have the same
<aLeSD> I have a radeon and the driver is shit
<dr_willis> always a good idea to be up to date.
<aLeSD> do you know it ?
<lhk> I've disabled all 3rd party repos
<dr_willis> aLeSD:  ati stuff has always been bothersome in linux for years and years.
<lhk> I'd just like to get a running copy of pygtk
<Sidewinder1> karol_, Also, dr_willis would be a good person to ask about your GRUB problems..
<L1nuxRules> 0erheks because the latest is 2.6.32-37-generic
<OerHeks> L1nuxRules, on 10.04 lts it may be, but lhk is using ubuntu 11.10
<L1nuxRules> Im an Ubuntu noob but not a Linux one like you 0erheks
<karol_> ok thanks, i just have to go afk for a few minutes, and ill write pm to him :)
<aithox> hi where can i ask some Q?
<dr_willis> aithox:  This is for ubuntu support.. go for it!
<ActionParsnip> ?
<lhk> is there a 3rd party repo for gtk's dependencies
<almoxarife> lhk: I want to try to reproduce the errors you are getting, what package do I need to try to install?
<Balthazar> What gui program do you use to set program defaults? Like to change the default music player?
<lhk> Ialmoxarife, it's this one:
<lhk> python-gobject-cairo:i386
<L1nuxRules> 0erhek true so LTS dont keep up with kernels?
<almoxarife> Balthazar: nautilus will do it
<aithox> i can't install ubuntu 11.10 on Acer Aspire 4752ZG series
<fivedaysahead> was it ab ad iso burn?
<ActionParsnip> aithox: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<OerHeks> L1nuxRules, yes, because not all software packages are the latest, LTS aims for stability.
<fivedaysahead> ya check the MD5sum
<aithox> my CD is ok i've installed on another pc
<Sidewinder1> L1nuxRules, On my 10.04, my current is 2.6.32.37.81
<Balthazar> almoxarife: I see how to change defaults for individual files, what about in general?
<sparkybluefox> Question:  Can I install Ubuntu on an Asus Eee PC 8G   (8gig storage) (1gig ram) ?
<L1nuxRules> 0erheks I C I always thought the kernel would be updated to the latest. Cheers.
<ActionParsnip> aithox: ok, what happens when you try to boot the CD/USB?
<almoxarife> lhk: I already had it installed, do you have 'updates' checked in repos?
<aithox> after langauge choiced it promped me a black screen with some message
<lhk> almoxarife, yes
<aithox> noveao driver ?? forgotten the word excetly it seem to b the driver name
<ActionParsnip> aithox: what video chip do you use?
<L1nuxRules> <OerHeks>Sorry for being an ass earlier
<aithox> nvidia GEfource GT520M
<Balthazar> almoxarife: nevermind, found it in system settings>system info
<L1nuxRules> nvidia FTW
<L1nuxRules> gti FOTGY
<ActionParsnip> aithox: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<aithox> my ubuntu haven't installed yet..
<ActionParsnip> aithox: yes, you can add it to the live CD environment
<BombaAriba> anybody running mac4linux on 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | aithox
<ubottu> aithox: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> BombaAriba: I have done in the past
<BombaAriba> On 11.10?
<aithox> thx so much to all
<ActionParsnip> BombaAriba: sure
<BombaAriba> I downgraded
<BombaAriba> to 10.04
<BombaAriba> because I really don´t like Unity
<BombaAriba> And gnome3 is also a no go for me
<ActionParsnip> BombaAriba: just switch to XFCE and you won't get unity
<ActionParsnip> BombaAriba: there are more DEs than Gnome
<BombaAriba> XFCE?
<BombaAriba> yeah true that
<ahmrahtcheer> Howdy!  Where would I upload a text file to detail the steps required to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a new model Samsung lappy?  The model, a NP305V5A-A04US has only been out for a couple of months and has new chipsets that are only recently supported by Linux.
<L1nuxRules> switch to tty1 to really avoid it... but yeah the desk tops are going bad!
<ahmrahtcheer> and I had a helluva time getting Linux on it, due to video and wireless issues
<ActionParsnip> ahmrahtcheer: if you have a hot-to then I suggest you use ubuntuforums
<BombaAriba> or the ubuntu wiki?
<ahmrahtcheer> ActionParsnip, yeah, I wrote a howto
<ActionParsnip> BombaAriba: sure, why not both
<ahmrahtcheer> didn't know which would be better, the forums or the wiki
<ActionParsnip> ahmrahtcheer: I'd shoot for both :)
<helo1> I issued the sudo reboot command, but the machine didn't reboot. How can I force it? (system is remote)
<ActionParsnip> helo1: try:  sudo shutdown -r now
<helo1> Thanks @ ActionParsnip
<bullgard4> Sidewinder1: Apparently Zenmap is a GUI for nmap. I managed Zenmap to extract detailed information about my new network device. --  Thank you very much for your suggestion.
<ahmrahtcheer> ActionParsnip, okay, cool beans.  Will do.  Once I got the video issues straightened out, the wlan issues almost solved themselves.
<L1nuxRules> if someone was that stuid to run that in a term they deserve it :)
<Guest36660> bonjour
<Sidewinder1> bullgard4, My pleasure. :D
<L1nuxRules> did you just reboot guest?
<bullgard4> Sidewinder1: And what role does Wireshark play here?
<billyard> je suis pantalon,  avez-vous du beurre?
<ahmrahtcheer> off to post my howto on the wiki AND in the forums.  Cheers, y'all!
<Sidewinder1> bullgard4, I'm not familiar with wireshark, sorry. :-(
<bullgard4> ok
<L1nuxRules> wireshark is a packet sniffer that will make your network traffic a little more human readable
<Edward2> Ok, got sound from the rear, shame about the front.
<no_gravi1y> My tunnel-via-ssh-quest... what I found out so far is that you can create a new network device with "ssh -NTCf -w 0:0 <ip_of_your_server>". It seems to work. It creates a network device with the name of tun0. Can I just use this device as my standard gateway? And if so.. how?
<colton_> i wrote "sudo root" and it says "sudo: root: command not found" does anyone know how to fix this?
<meerkats> sysinfo-memory information shows: memory total: 2011 MiB free 55% and Swap total 5890 MiB free 100% cached 704 MiB, active 1024 MiB, inactive 695 MiB. I have been playing Boswars at incredible slow speed, and have been advised to increase Swap. With this information, should I use 2 GB for swap or would that be too much? too little?
<Humbedooh> apt-get install sudo? :<
<Humbedooh> or rather hahah
<Humbedooh> su root
<MK`>  Is it possible to create a virtual install of Ubuntu in, say, virtualbox, and then later convert it to a normal install, converting  a virtual partition into a physical one I guess?
<phiil_> hey guys
<phiil_> im using ubuntu 11.10
<Humbedooh> me too!
<phiil_> can ug uys show me how to
<phiil_> scroll up in my xchat
<phiil_> its really getting to me
<Edward2> Now I have a question. Where can I find a KDE that isn't "Plasma"?
<Humbedooh> use your scroll button?
<Humbedooh> or page up and page down
<phiil_> well there just isnt a scroll button!!!
<L1nuxRules> no need for more than 1gb swap unless your stretching resources swap is only needed these days for emergincies
<phiil_> and i dont see why its not working?!@!?!
<Humbedooh> phil on your mouse!
<phiil_> ok well i have figured this out
<Humbedooh> or if xchat is bugging you, try xchat-gnome
<phiil_> i can only scroll up
<phiil_> if i highlight the text
<phiil_> and move the mouse cursor upwards
<L1nuxRules> your pretty thick then
<phiil_> but i cant find a scroll bar to use!!@!!@#$
<phiil_> gagghhgghggg i haate computers
<Edward2> phiil_: it is VERY small on the side.
<phiil_> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Edward2> phiil_: a small red line.
<phiil_> yes i've
<phiil_> found!
<phiil_> thank you guys so much for your help
<phiil_> i love ubuntu!
<Edward2> phiil_: The new fun Windows Behaviour of Gnome Desktop version... Um... What are we on now?
<L1nuxRules> ppl who h8 computers should be banned !
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: swap is also needed for hibernate / suspend reasons
 * Humbedooh has a big scrollbar!
<phiil_> umm...
<phiil_> huh?
<Humbedooh> I don't use GNOME, so I have a real scrollbar :>
<phiil_> Gnome is 13387
<phiil_> :o
<L1nuxRules> ActionParsnip I forgot all about them because never used them.
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: you can use regular scrollbars in Oneiric if you dislike the overlay things
<Humbedooh> not so much for VNC over a distance of 5000 km :p
<ActionParsnip> L1nuxRules: its still exists and is desirable for others, so swap can be needed
<paul> After the last round of updates Xfce4 got broken. There is nothing in the window manager. And nothing in ~/.xsessions. What's going on?
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: what do you use when you connect to the system?
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: I hope you use an SSH tunnel to secure the VNC too
<Humbedooh> yes yes, but it's a bit sluggish, so I'm using Lubuntu instead of gnome
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: what actions do you partake in VNC?
<Humbedooh> well I chat on IRC fx :p
<Humbedooh> and I doodle about on the server with some development
<Sidewinder1> colton_, I don't think tou need "sudoroot", just sudo, then issue the command..
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: if you install openssh-server  you can use irssi and chat that way, it's what I do from work
<Sidewinder1> yoe, even.
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: can you not develop using nano? Just trying to make the process sleeker for you
<Sidewinder1> you, damn!
<Humbedooh> mayhaps, but this way I can have it running all the time and just come back and looksee
<Humbedooh> develop using nano, hmm....no
<Humbedooh> I prefer a proper IDE for that
<abby_j> vi for the win! :D
<colton_> why i dont see any username document after I have done "sudo useradd username"???
<colton_> in /home directory
<Humbedooh> nano is fine for single files and such, but it's overkill to develop an entire mail server suite using just that
<L1nuxRules> always use nano -w
<ActionParsnip> Humbedooh: If you are just ircing then irssi will give a smoother run, updates can also be ran using terminal.
<MonkeyDust> colton_  try useradd -m
<Humbedooh> ActionParsnip, probably, but I'm just fine this way :)
<MonkeyDust> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj !
<MonkeyDust> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey Sidewinder1 , MonkeyDust
<dazzel> can you re-encrypt an encrypted partition? So make new encryption headers?
<Sidewinder1> dazzel, Not sure, but I'd think you'd have to de-encrypt, then re-encrypt..
<Sidewinder1> dazzel, Just a WAG, on my part.
<eneldo> install ubuntu 10.10 maverick dell studio hybrid hdmi audio no work any help or where to search
<Sidewinder1> !sound | eneldo
<ubottu> eneldo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dazzel> Sidewinder1, off course...what i mean is a have two usb disk, one of them contains a LUKS volume and i want to dd the whole block device to usb stick 2 without having to make new LUKS volumes. .
<warfaren> perhaps you need to install graphics drivers. as the hdmi port is usually part of the graphics device
<dazzel> i can copy all files from usb 1 to the new usb 2 stick but i would rather dd it and re-encrypt after..
<Sidewinder1> dazzel, That's Way, way beyond my expertise, sorry. :-(
<dazzel> ok thanks anyway..
<RadiumOxide> How do I add my own shortcut under the games section in the ubuntu menu (unity)
<dazzel> RadiumOxide, gnome-control-center, menu editor
<dazzel> RadiumOxide, open a xterm by alt-f2 and then type# gnome-control-center
<dazzel> RadiumOxide, its called menu-editor or main menu in Ubuntu
<warfaren> howcome gnome if he is using unity? is unity based on gnome?
<RadiumOxide> dazzel I don't see any entry entitled menu editor or main menu in the gnome control center?
<becker_11> Hi, I am totally at a loss atm. I have ubuntu 11.10 installed and sound has worked perfectly until tonight. I have unplugged all accessories from my machine (headphones, speakers etc) I have in built speakers in the laptop but sound has deserted me
<dazzel> warfaren, who cares, gnome-control-center is still there..
<warfaren> just curious
<hiexpo> awhile back i had a little app that allowed me to open and close ports but i can not remember what it was called does anyone know
<warfaren> ports? you mean tcp/udp ports? in your firewall or router?
<dazzel> RadiumOxide, maybe you have to install it in Ubuntu Software center?
<dazzel> i have it
<hiexpo> warfaren, no the ports on ubuntu
<lastelemental> I need some help I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 however the resolution is horrible at only 640x480 can any1 help?
<dazzel> you can also edit you files in .gnome2/ in your home dir but main menu is easier
<VCoolio> RadiumOxide: what if you alt+f2 and run: alacarte
<dazzel> RadiumOxide, dirs like .config, .local and .gnome2 hold your personal stuff and settings
<VCoolio> RadiumOxide: or create a .desktop file yourself in ~/.local/share/applications, examples in /usr/share/applications
<rin> hello
<lastelemental> I need some help I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 however the resolution is horrible at only 640x480 can any1 help?
<rin> anyone know about parole plugin at xubuntu?
<abby_j> have you tried to run xconfig lastelemental ?
<abby_j> sounds like your video drivers are not loaded correctly lastelemental
<BombaAriba> yeah check for hardware drivers
<BombaAriba> anybody got some luck with firefox 9.1 and moonlight?
<lastelemental> Ive tried dirvers already
<rin> HELPPPPPPPPPPP anyone know about parole ?
<lastelemental> and i did xconfig
<BombaAriba> Can´t you change anything in your setting lastelemental?
<BombaAriba> can´t you choice an other resolution?
<becker_11> rin, yeah you get it when you leave gaol
<lastelemental> xrandr says the max if 640x480 but i have it at 1024x768 in winxp
<BombaAriba> strange
<BombaAriba> you should overule that
<mash_> d
<lastelemental> ive tried newmode/addmode but it fails to change the resolution
<lastelemental> ive tried a mode line in xorg.conf but that did nothing
<rin> my xubuntu say i dont have plugin gstreaming
<ActionParsnip> rin: did you install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<BombaAriba> have you tried resolution switcher?
<lastelemental> never heard of it
<BombaAriba> from the software center?
<BombaAriba> perhaps that could overrule it
<mash_> /quit/quit
<rin> i am new '^^
<ActionParsnip> lastelemental: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> rin: well you now know what to do
<lastelemental> i have a 9800gtx
<rin> driver windows all '^^
<ActionParsnip> lastelemental: ok try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<rin> i cant foun any driver
<lastelemental> alright I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> rin: its a package you install in software centre
<rin> where is xconfig?
<ActionParsnip> rin: your issue is with media playback, right?
<rin> hmmm just psx on Xubuntu but I cant found any sound driver...
<BluesKaj> lastelemental, that driver is probly nvidia-current , it's most likely the "recommended driver "in admin>additional drivers
<rin> ><
<ActionParsnip> rin: what is psx?
<ActionParsnip> !info psx
<Yoshi765> 'Im back
<ubottu> Package psx does not exist in oneiric
<Yoshi765> bitches
<Yoshi765> linux suxks
<rin> ------------play "legend of mana "  PSX --without sound ---confuse
<lastelemental> unity is horrible on small resolutions >_>
<ActionParsnip> lastelemental: not if you make the panel smaller
<colton_> if i made user name "ryan" with "sudo useradd -p 0000 -m ryan", how do i log in to ryan account?????
<venkatmangudi> lastelemental: completely agree. Use xfce
<ActionParsnip> rin: what is psx?
<lastelemental> i normally use lxde but im tring to fix the res first
<rin> PCSX ----- Playstation emulator on Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rin: do you have sound in ubuntu apps?
<lastelemental> brb rebooting
<ActionParsnip> !info pcsx
<ubottu> Package pcsx does not exist in oneiric
<rin> its good but i cant find sound hik...
<ActionParsnip> rin: do you have sound in other ubuntu apps?
<pdfman> hi room
<rin> easy use symantic, but no sound    '^^
<ActionParsnip> colton_: the password will be 0000 as you set, or you can run:  sudo passwd ryan    and set the password
<pdfman> i am new to ubuntu,i have a new hdd and want to install ubuntu,is it suppose to run from the cd?
<coleix> Anyone has issues woth google music and ubuntu? I mean, firefox is not playing, I thought it was java but no, I started it safe mode to check add-ons an nothing, Ideas?
<lastelemental> i used the command however nothing changed
<venkatmangudi> pdfman: yes, you can run from CD and then install it to the hard disk
<ActionParsnip> rin: if you play MP3s using VLC nd the like, do you get sound
<rin> playstation emulator
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: boot from the CD and you can install to the drive
<pdfman> when I run from cd it stops with command lines
<ActionParsnip> rin: doesn't answer my simple question
<rin> tekken, old playstation
<WindowsMojave> Can you help me find a Wireless USB Adaptor that works with Kernel 2.6.32?
<coleix> I meant flash*
<mlerchl> pdfman, you can also run from USB.
<pdfman> segmentation error?what is that?
<akks> xxxxx
<ActionParsnip> rin: once more, do you have sound in VLC if you play an MP3
<BluesKaj> pdfman, you can install from the cd , then it will boot/run like any other OS
<venkatmangudi> pdfman: that is not good. when do you get it?
<rin> Final Fantasy
<akks> ПО РУССКИЙ НЕЕЕ???
<rin> no ^^'
<ActionParsnip> coleix: can you give a pastebin of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<pdfman> when I insert the cd and boot from it
<grape_> when i use desktop recorder to record a youtube video, does anyone know why there is no sound?
<rin> just openGL
<grape_> once i play the video back
<akks> ААААААААААААААААА
<coleix> give me sec
<venkatmangudi> pdfman: when you boot from CD, select the test CD option
<oCean> !ru | akks
<ubottu> akks: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<venkatmangudi> pdfman: looks like you have a bad ISO
<lastelemental> redownload and reburn
<pdfman> it does not get tar
<rin> yea how to install Ideas on Xubuntu?
<pdfman> far
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: did you open the ISO with the CD burner, or did you extract the ISO and burn the contents?
<pdfman> it works on another machine though
<coleix> ActionParsnip: the command is not giving me anything, is kinda in loading
<hubnet> hi
<hubnet> free shell
<hubnet> ?
<hubnet> bnc
<ActionParsnip> rin: as you don't want to answer me I leave you to somebody else. I gave you fair chance
<hubnet> pleas
<FloodBot1> hubnet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pdfman> i used cd burner and it works on my other machine
<ActionParsnip> coleix: copy the command as one, not the last quote
<rin> @actionParsnip : no sound
<oCean> hubnet: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only, not for shell accounts
<venkatmangudi> hubnet: free shell/bnc... wrong channel
<lastelemental> ActionParsnip: I tried the command and rebooting but that didn't do anything for the resolution
<venkatmangudi> search for a channel that can give you a free shell
<ActionParsnip> lastelemental: ok then run:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> pdfman, describe "it works" . installs or runs from the cd or ..what ?
<pdfman> if i remove the hdd ,is it suppse to run?
<abby_j> it can run on cd or usb stick
<BluesKaj> you install the OS on to your hdd from the liuvecd , pdfman
<lastelemental> Action: the X server display config only gives upto 640x480 aswell
<pdfman> it does both.runs from cd and also instals on the machine
<coleix> ActionParnish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786951/
<BluesKaj> livecd
<BluesKaj> so what
<BluesKaj> oops what's your problem , pdfman '
<codeflux> hello! can anyone help answer a few questions about vsftpd? :$
<pdfman> since my hdd is new,ill remove it and see if ubuntu runs
<coleix> ActionParsnip: mispelled, http://paste.ubuntu.com/786951/
<pangolin> pdfman: the live cd will run yes.
<caasi> how to identify my account?
<BluesKaj> pdfman, that won't solve anything
<rin> >now turn to kwan ie
<hsmith> @find girl dragon tattoo
<oCean> caasi: your Freenode account? Help/support in #freenode channel
<pdfman> thanks guys.ill be back after trying again
<pangolin> !warez > hsmith
<ubottu> hsmith, please see my private message
<bootdisk> does ubuntu support HD-Audio in bitstreaming yet?
<ActionParsnip> coleix: run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer
<pdfman> happy newyear to u all
<ActionParsnip> coleix: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer
<ActionParsnip> coleix: it will install 64bit flash
<codeflux> stupid question: I added a rule to iptables to drop all traffic after the rules for 443, 80 and 22. If I now add a rule for port 21, will it work or does it have to be before the "drop all traffic" rule?
<fazl> hello... I'm using Damn Small Linux and trying to get a Linksys WC11 V4 card to work. It powers up but i can't get it to access the wifi. Anyone here with knoppix experience who might be able to help?
<pangolin> fazl: try a DSL channel
<fazl> good idea...
<coleix> ActionParsnip: Is the one that says v10?
<fazl> I usually run ubuntu so it just defaulted here
<fazl> thanks
<fazl> bye
<DarkXphenomenon> Is there a multithreaded option for proxy chaining? Better than desproxy i mean...
<bootdisk> Hi! Does ubuntu support HD-Audio in bitstreaming yet?
<svensk_a1> is there an ubuntu sami channel?
<Confiscative> Hi. I'm trying to mount an Logical Volume with the options dev,suid,exec,users: 'mount -o defaults,users /dev/mapper/myvg-myvol /media/mymnt', but when I check with 'mount' I see it received nosuid,nodev,noexec. How do I mount it with the options I require?
<captainjamie> Anyone know of a way in python of running terminal commands based on what a user has inputted into a box? like the user types "gimp" and presses ok and the program runs apt-get install gimp -y
<lastelemental> ActionParsnip: anything else I can try?
<Nfisher> How to edit delay-time if mis-typed sudo-pass in Terminal?
<kwanIe> -----------sleep
<coleix> ActionParsnip: Firefox says I don't have flash plugin installed now
<asmodeus> Hi.  I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10, but the installer won't read the partition table, and the "new partition table" button, along with the "add", "change", "delete", and revert buttons.  The "device for boot loader installation" is set to /dev/sda, which is what it should be.  I am trying to install on a new disk, no windows.  This is the amd 64 cd
<kwanIe> anyone know to setting sound?
<asmodeus> sorry, the buttons do nothing
<coleix> ActionParsnip: I searched the software center and installed Adobe Flash Plugin 10
<quiescens> Confiscative: why would it have dev,suid,exec if you didn't specify that on your options?
<coleix> ActionParsnip: But it says the same with uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<xix4rrito> hi
<xix4rrito> can someone help me?
<Confiscative> quiescens: 'defaults' will take care of that. Anyhow, when I specify them explicitly, it won't receive them anyway.
<xix4rrito> i hava a pc in a network
<xix4rrito> ping other pcs
<unreal-dude> ok, a buddy setup a server, i connected via ssh, after some configuration changes, and a server reload, ssh dies with error code 255 (according to /var/log/syslog) but gives nothing in /var/log/auth.log, where should i be looking instead?
<xix4rrito> but can ping internet host. .
<oCean> !enter | xix4rrito
<ubottu> xix4rrito: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lwizardl> Hello
<quiescens> Confiscative: "users" overrides and prevents dev,suid,exec
<lwizardl> anyone know how to get a Virgin Mobile Broadband2Go USB Modem to work under linux ?
<quiescens> Confiscative: unless you explicitly set them
<Confiscative> quiescens: Ah, alright. I'll try again, thanks.
<Nfisher> xix4rrito, who do you want to ping?
<quiescens> Confiscative: i should have been more clear i think, sorry
<quiescens> lol
<Nfisher> xix4rrito, thing is.. most servers/routers on the net drop Pings from unknown WAN destination
<lastelemental> Does anyone know if its possible to force xorg to use a certain resolution other than Mode
<Nfisher> xix4rrito, try ping 8.8.8.8
<xix4rrito> i cant
<xix4rrito> :S
<xix4rrito> but i ping my network
<LogicallyDashing> I am running Lucid on an armel machine. I can't seem to hit the main repositories. Are they down? My usual mirror doesn't seem to be working either.
<LogicallyDashing> (main US repositories)
<mgaunard> why are there still no svn 1.7 packages for ubuntu?
<cisc0kid> good morning from Akron, OH!
<cisc0kid> how is everyone today?
<lastelemental> well i am giving up for now cya guys later
<mobius420> Greetings #Ubuntu
<xcycgx> i need ccv
<GhostChips> Hi all - I've been having some major issues with 11.10. I can't get a login screen after I wake my laptop when it's been sleeping..
<mobius420> I recently obtained an inspiron 15R laptop computer and installed Ubuntu.  Does anyone know if it's possible to utilize the "two-finger scroll" capabilities of the track-pad on the laptop?
<mobius420> GhostChips,  that display issue just started?
<GhostChips> Ubuntu has got pretty bad recently with power usage so I can't just have it running all the time but having to restart my system all the time is less than optimal
<GhostChips> mobius420: I've never experienced it until I upgraded
<mobius420> GhostChips,  I know what you mean.... Upgrade often ='s BREAK in the ubuntu world, at least temporarily
<mobius420> GhostChips,  you do know you can boot to your previous kernel right?
<yeehaw> So, I went back to ubuntu from Linux Mint but i'm noting that a lot of programs can't be installed on 11.10. Is is better to use 11.04 for the moment?
<GhostChips> mobius420: They often do :( and I hate having to go back to Windows everytime this happens
<GhostChips> mobius420: Is this a kernel issue though?
<LogicallyDashing> It turned out I needed to use a repository that had packages available for my architecture. ports.ubuntu.com worked
<GhostChips> Perhaps it's an issue with Unity? I've been using Gnome up until now
<mobius420> GhostChips,  well honestly I do not know why it's doing it, it's probably a power management issue imho....but booting backwards will eliminate the problem until someone else fixes it lol
<mobius420> can you grok it?
<GhostChips> I believe it's a menu option in GRUB
<unreal-dude> ok, a buddy setup a server, i connected via ssh, after some configuration changes, and a server reload, ssh dies with error code 255 (according to /var/log/syslog) but gives nothing in /var/log/auth.log, where should i be looking instead?
<mobius420> yea... "previous lversions of linux" or some such
<mobius420> just hit enter on that,  then select your previous ( working ) version
<asmodeus> Hi.  I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10, but the installer won't read the partition table, and the "new partition table" button, along with the "add", "change", "delete", and revert buttons do nothing.  The "device for boot loader installation" is set to /dev/sda, which is what it should be.  I am trying to install on a new disk, no windows.  This is the amd 64 cd
<GhostChips> mobius420: Will try. I think the current version is 3.0
<GhostChips> ?
<mobius420> yeap... my friends poke fun at me because I keep *many* of the old kernels in my grub list
<GhostChips> Same here ;)
<GhostChips> "Why have you got so many kernels?"
<mobius420> Does anyone know if it is possible to enable two-finger scrolling in Ubuntu?
<mobius420> of course with a compatible touchpad
<coleix> Guys where can i find adobe flash x64? I installed both from software center but got the same i386 crap
<ActionParsnip> asmodeus: if you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity     then once the install finishes, run the installer, is it better
<mobius420> coleix,  I am just curious why do you need x64 flash?
<ActionParsnip> coleix: its in the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> coleix: enable it in software centre
<coleix> mobius420: google music is not working
<mobius420> man I work too much..... I don't even know what google music is :P
<coleix> ActionParsnip: I already have enabled, I think
 * mobius420 looks
<TooR4u> Hi .. i want to export my chat history from one gmail account to another gmail account is that possible?
<mobius420> coleix, it looks really cool!
<BluesKaj> coleix, go to adobe and download it there extract it , then copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins with root permissions and you should be good to go.
<coleix> Yeah it says Software packed by canonical for their partners or something like that right?
<ActionParsnip> coleix: you can uncomment the partner repo lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mp3Lover> Hi guys... i have a drive that use to have ubuntu installed,... my dad's drive die so.. i want to use that drive to install windows again but i cant get it work (i think grub or something is remaining on the disk)... i'm using ubuntu 11.10 on my pc any ideas?
<ivars_> Hello there! I've got a problem with my Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 11.10. They do not appear to be configured and the command nvidia-xconfig makes Ubuntu Graphical version unusable. Any help, please?
<unreal-dude> how to forcibly remove and install a package and rerun the config?
<coleix> ActionParsnip: If you mean this http://paste.ubuntu.com/786983/ is already done
<becker_11> my sound had departed the building tonight after working flawlessly for nearly a month I have rebooted and checked everything I can think of with no luck
<unreal-dude> i tried sudo dpkg --purge package and then installed again with apt-get but it never configures
<lwizardl> anyone know how to get a Virgin Mobile Broadband2Go USB Mobile Modem to work under Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> coleix: ok, now run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-installer
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<mobius420> greetings #Linux
<becker_11> mobius420, wrong channel dude
<coleix> ActionParsnip: It says that it didn't find the package
<mobius420> greetings #Ubuntu
<mijin> hello
<helo1> lol
<helo1> hi
<ivars_> Hello there! I've got a problem with my Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 11.10. They do not appear to be configured and the command nvidia-xconfig makes Ubuntu Graphical version unusable. Any help, please?
<mijin> guys, there is sombody use backbox linux
<ActionParsnip> coleix: ok, try: apt-cache search adobe
<ActionParsnip> mijin: this is ubuntu support only
<coleix> ActionParsnip: I tried tab and it didn't come up
<mijin> hi
<ActionParsnip> mijin: try #blackbox
<mijin> ok
<helo1> Anyone know of a CLI tool I can use to scan the subnet for other PC's? It seems a machine's IP changed and I am trying to figure out what it is without trial and error pinging
<Travis> Hello.  Is it possible to make Ubuntu 11.10 look like 11.04?  I haven't found a way to do that yet.
<ActionParsnip> coleix: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> helo1: nmap can scan subnets
<ActionParsnip> Travis: it does, unity is used in Natty too
<helo1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<coleix> ActionParsnip: I tried that last command and http://paste.ubuntu.com/786991/ came up, let me try flashplugin
<Travis> What I mean is not have the sidebar that 11.10 does, but have it look like 11.04, with the menus at the top.
<ActionParsnip> Travis: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<BluesKaj> coleix, try my method , it works for 64bit flash
<nullucas> hi, is there a common way/tool to do serious backups of files on Ubuntu, with data integrity check? I think rsync only checks the checksums of the files you copy, but not all the rest you might not touch for ages
<Travis> Time to transfer that to my laptop where I have Ubuntu installed.
<coleix> BluesKaj: Let me try this and if doesn't work gonna give it a go
<Travis> ActionParsnip:  thanks.
<BluesKaj> no more wrappers or other unwanted junk from ubuntu-restricted-extras, coleix
<becker_11> my sound had departed the building tonight after working flawlessly for nearly a month I have rebooted and checked everything I can think of with no luck
<ActionParsnip> Travis: simple websearch....
<ivars_> Hello there! I've got a problem with my Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 11.10. They do not appear to be configured and the command nvidia-xconfig makes Ubuntu Graphical version unusable. My laptop has 2 Graphics cards Any help, please?
<becker_11> does anyone have a suggestion on how to fix my sound please
<Micael> I have a emachine e525 and upgrade it to ubuntu 11.10 and now i cant get into ubuntu again grub is gone and when i try and install ubuntu again i get a black screen anyone have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> ivars_: optimus causes lots of issues, nvidia said they will only support Windows for optimus, there is a project called bumblebee which may mae it work
<coleix> Thanks ActionParsnip, it worked
<ivars_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll check it out!
<ActionParsnip> coleix: np :)
<Kaizen> is there a way to set new users to /usr/sbin/nologin so they can't login but still let them SFTP to their home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: http://jazzymarketing.com/main/lc/1106/sftp-access-using-ssh-server-no-ssh-access
<Kaizen> thanks ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Micael
<ubottu> Micael: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pdfman> where do i get ubuntu on usb files please?
<Micael> ubottu Thanks i will check it out
<ubottu> Micael: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cyberkilla> ubottu, </3
<dr_willis> pdfman:  what?
<pdfman> files for usb
<dr_willis> pdfman:  clarify what you mean...
<pdfman> to run the ubuntu from usb
<dr_willis> You can easially put an iso image ont o a usb flash drive using numerous tools.
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: its the same ISO as for the CD, just use unetbootin to put it on the USB
<ActionParsnip> pdfman: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<dr_willis> for 11.10 you can even 'dd' the iso file to the flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: does that work now?
<dr_willis> Pendrivelinux has numerous tools for differnt os's that can do the same job as unetbootin also.
<pdfman> what is dd please?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  yep. only for 11.10+ :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sweeeet
<dr_willis> pdfman:  a data imageing tool.
<dr_willis> better perhaps to use a tool like unetbootin, or others mentioned at pendrivelinux web site.
<pdfman> ok understood thank you
<dr_willis> ubuntu has its own tools also you can use. but i tend to just use stuff from pendrivelinux.
<dr_willis> I perfer a grub2 setup that boots differnt ISO files. :)
<pdfman> when i boot from livecd ubuntu does not recognize my broadcom wireless adaptor any remedy for this please?
<oCean> !afk > afk|vmangudi`
<ubottu> afk|vmangudi`, please see my private message
<QUICKSTRE> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<QUICKSTRE> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<QUICKSTRE> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<FloodBot1> QUICKSTRE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<becker_11> my sound had departed the building tonight after working flawlessly for nearly a month I have rebooted and checked everything I can think of with no luck
<becker_11> does anyone have a suggestion on how to fix my sound please
<mang0> popey: Did you get a chance to look at my bug report?
<thomasb> hih there is ther somone who cab help me with grap?
<becker_11> thomasb, grep?
<edbian> you mean grep?
<d3ngar> Hi there
<unreal-dude> why does ssh die every time using "sudo service ssh restart" ? is there an issue with restarting services?
<d3ngar> My Ubuntu system keep crashing under mysterious circumstances
<thomasb> yea grep
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> d3ngar: have you tested your RAM using memtest?
<dr_willis> unreal-dude:  because its stopping, then restarting the service.
<d3ngar> I have not
<mrbkap_> For dual-booting OSX/Ubuntu, where should grub go?
<unreal-dude> but it never comes back
<d3ngar> I wanted to post dmesg output
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, okay but what happens after I remove pulseaudio
<dr_willis> unreal-dude:  check the logs, enable verbose logging perhaps.
<unreal-dude> i cant figure out why its failing to start
<edbian> unreal-dude, stop it, then start it and read errors
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: pulseaudio isn't removed, the process is merely killed, it will restart after a few seconds
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, okay I'll try it
<d3ngar> ActionParsnip: Namely here: http://pastebin.com/x8pqPWgN
<ActionParsnip> unreal-dude: try stop then start
<sherry> Hello
<d3ngar> ActionParsnip: How to do the memtest?
<edbian> d3ngar, boot, press shift during boot, choose memtest
<d3ngar> ta
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, Thankyou so much that worked perfectly
<colton_> a
<d3ngar> However, I'm not sure if the dell_wmi: Received unknown WMI event (0x11) doesn't have anything ot do with it
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: np :), you just gave the sound default settings. helps a lot
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, I've saved it too an evernote note so it's ready if I ever need it again
<colton_> a
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: could make it a script :)
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, to run at startup you mean?
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: no, just to run when needed
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: or make an alias instead
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, I guess I could
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, I'm better with aliases
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: see if you need it again, might not be required
<doriad_> I currently have 2 monitors setup to be an extended desktop. Is there anyway I can make a third "virtual" display (that I can't see) that is an actual second desktop (not an extension)? I need to run code that pops up a window every few seconds but I don't want it stealing the focus of my work environment
<mononofu_> I have problem when installing php5 for apache - it wants to remove a lot of packages: http://pastebin.com/R9YNjC95
<mononofu_> which it absolutely shouldn't
<mononofu_> using ubuntu 11.10 x64
<edbian> doriad_, I'm guessing it's possible with some serious hacking of unity / gnome
<doriad_> edbian, how about a mouse click? haha
<edbian> doriad_, umm, maybe try using a GUI that doesn't loose focus when a new windows comes up
<becker_11> How easy is it to remove unity from U11.10 and install Gnome 3 instead?
<edbian> doriad_, also, there is some CLI thing you can use to click the mouse / move the mouse around.  Maybe you could hack up some script
<unreal-dude> verbose logging is not getting me anything from ssh, it gives "terminated with status 255"
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: unity uses Gnome3 as it;s DE if you are using Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: Unity isn't a DE
<edbian> doriad_, called xdotool
<edbian> ActionParsnip, what is unity?
<pangolin> a shell
<pangolin> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> edbian: it's a shell
<edbian> cool
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, okay I didn't know that so is it possible to get vanilla gnome 3 sans unity?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: you can install LXDE, then run Unity on that if you want
<edbian> ActionParsnip, cool
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: there is a method to make it look like Gnome2 if you wish
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<Pickleface> hello
<Pickleface> I just installed how do I see what windows I have open ? I'm not used to this
<Pickleface> and firefox dosent have any volume
<pangolin> alt-tab
<edbian> Pickleface, any volume?
<edbian> Pickleface, firefox is not 3 dimensional
<Pickleface> sound?
<CoolCoder> any please help to remove all other instance of mysql from my ubuntu. i am getting a message on lampp start "XAMPP: XAMPP-MySQL is not running." because some other mysql is running
<edbian> Pickleface, haha, ohhh
<edbian> Pickleface, do other apps have sound?
<becker_11> ActionParsnip, thanks I'll check it out
<Pickleface> I dont have any other apps
<Pickleface> well I dont think I do
<Pickleface> :S
<edbian> Pickleface, click the ubuntu icon, search banshee
<steelbox> hi there!
<Pickleface> edbian: erm nothing showed up
<steelbox> I have a laptop under Jaunty and I have some difficulties to connect to my routeur in WPA mode. The system ask me several times the key. Help is welcome!
<edbian> is banshee installed in Ubuntu by default?
<pangolin> in 11.10 it is
<pangolin> Pickleface: open a terminal and run: lsb_release  -a
<pangolin> what is the output?
<mobius420> edbian,  it was on my notebook after installing natty 11.04
<edbian> mobius420, banshee?
<Pickleface> how do I get to terminal?
<edbian> Pickleface, click the ubuntu icon on the unity bar, search for terminal
<steelbox> does anybody knows where can I get iso images for dell laptops beyond jaunty?
<mobius420> edbian,  yes
<Pickleface> I open search type something andlike nothing shows up
<Pickleface> do I have to wait a few minutes ?
<Pickleface> I click on the dash home thing right ?
<mobius420> Pickleface,  if you are not comfortable in unity desktop , you can boot to the classic ubuntu
<Pickleface> mobius420:  how?
<edbian> Pickleface, what does your desktop look like?
<Pickleface> erm on the side theres a bunch of icons
<Pickleface> left side
<Pickleface> I liked the old one better even though I only tried it for a few minutes
<pangolin> Pickleface: ctrl-alt-t should open a terminal
<mobius420> just log out of your current session, the you will be presented with the user selection login screen at the bottom there will be a small menu, change that menu from unity to "classic" then re log in
<ADD_nauseam> O!O
<edbian> Pickleface, like this: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&cp=9&gs_id=12&xhr=t&q=ubuntu+11.10&biw=1024&bih=481&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=QKL8TuuZJJKosAKvg_DLCA
<edbian> ?
<ADD_nauseam> hi Pickleface
<mobius420> Pickleface,  just log out of your current session, then you will be presented with the user selection login screen at the bottom there will be a small menu, change that menu from unity to "classic" then re log in
<myk_robinson> need some terminal love. I need a command to recursively move all files from multiple subfolders into a parent folder. Any help?
<yeehaw> myk_robinson: mv -r * ../
<mobius420> :D
<sinosoidal> hi. can someone tell me how does a debian package specifies an icon and a screenshot for the software center? i have already inspected other packages control files and google about it and can't find anything.
<Khas> Is there a way to install a single package from precise onto maverick?
<mobius420> Khas,   alien maybe?
<myk_robinson> yeehaw: I recovered some data from a hard drive using photorec, and dumped it into a folder named Recovered. Problem is , photorec made a few hundred subfolders... So if the directory is /home/Desktop/Recovered, your commend will work? Unsure
<xangua> Khas: please do not mix repositories
<Khas> When do packages get updated for previous releases then?
<xangua> !latest | Khas
<ubottu> Khas: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mobius420> I'm trying to determine if I can use my touchpad pointer's dual touch scrolling capability in linux
<mobius420> it's the touchpad on an inspiron 15R
<Khas> Ok, that's fine, but if a later release has a stable package, when will that package get updated for previous releases?
<b1tbkt> anyone have any thoughts on how to go about creating a vm during OS install? I'd like to use the packages from the install disk for 'installing' the vm. This should just require some preseed trickery.
<Pickelface> erm
<johnjohn101> i hope there are some fixes for unity coming up. I keep having to log out as i lose keyboard and mouse
<Pickelface> I could not see a menu
<Pickelface> I saw one set of options it had gnome classic or gnome 2d effects
<Pickelface> thats its
<Pickelface> -s
<mobius420> Pickleface,  that's okay  I failed to mention the menu will not appear until you actually click your user name ONE time
<mobius420> so it goes like this
<Pickelface> okay, I'll try it now
<tjingboem> which program converts eps to jpg/png?
<ActionParsnip> tjingboem: maybe imagemagick
<BarkingFish> tjingboem: GIMP will also convert eps
<ActionParsnip> b1tbkt: you can use the install CD as a source to install from if that's what yuo mean
<tjingboem> thanks both, i'll check them out :)
<sinosoidal> does anybody know how does Ubuntu Software Center fetches an icon for a package?
<forgotten> is there a way to dumb down what tcpdump will show you?  I am getting way to much information no matter what options I try.  I really only want to see important initiated incoming tcp connections
<vip_> hello. I using chromium.On few websides I cant watching any flash movies because local magazine adobe flash player is locked.what I need to do???
<zleslie> Hi
<zleslie> Does anyone actually like upstart?
<zleslie> It drives me crazy.  How do you get a useful exit code out of it?
<EdwardL> vip_ Firefox?
<vip_> chromium
<glorf> I've never tried to get an exist code out of Upstart.  I like the new interface it's given us for controlling services (new to Ubuntu, that is) but I haven't developed for it myself.
<zleslie> Found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/552786
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552786 in upstart "initctl: lacks proper exit codes" [Medium,Triaged]
<glorf> Bug status = "unassigned".  Nice.
<zleslie> Ah, so nobody cares
<zleslie> wonderful
<glorf> Rather, status is "triaged".  Assigned to is "unassigned".  Same deal.
<OerHeks> !patience | zleslie
<ubottu> zleslie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> zleslie: Why not install another initsystem if you hate Upstart?
<zleslie> I do.  I am trying to code for ubuntu
<GLaDOSv2> hi, i am on a shared hosting server running debian, and I want to share a file between multiple accounts. so say I have '/home/domain1/file.ext' and I want it to be read on '/home/domain2/some_script.sh', what should I do? would simply chmodding the file help?
<theadmin> GLaDOSv2: Uuuuh we're not #debian
<Palanthas> Can anyone tell me how to change the workspaces in Unity (11.10)? Want to go from the default 2x2 to 1x4 but can't find the settings anywhere and google for once is not helping me... (sadly not in front of the computer in question right now though)
<GLaDOSv2> theadmin: I know, but it would be the same for ubuntu and #ubuntu is far more populated
<theadmin> GLaDOSv2: You chmod it properly and make a symlink, so there. Also, nice nickname.
<GLaDOSv2> theadmin: heh, thanks :)
<glorf> GLaDOSv2: would a symbolic link with proper permissions help there?
<GLaDOSv2> glorf: probably, what permissions would I need to set?
<theadmin> GLaDOSv2: I didn't think we had Portal fans round here :D Mind if I pm you?
<Defusal> hi everyone
<GLaDOSv2> theadmin: not at all
<zleslie> Its just nearly a two year old bug and nobody is doing anything with it.  This is a simple thing.  Make upstart return proper exit codes, like every other unix program has done since the dawn of time.
<JoshuaP> Could have done a better job with oneiric
<glorf> It would probably be best to set the group permissions to read (or read + write if appropriate) and chgrp to a group all the right accounts belong in.
<vip_> thanks, I gonna try
<mohawck> hi
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaP: works fine here
<mohawck> im trying install grass 6.4
<Defusal> I have used mount --bind to mount a directory to one inside a home directory, which is accessable via ftp, when I go into the directory, it shows the file thats in it, but if I try access the file, it says it doesn't exist, can anyone tell me why?
<mohawck> can anybody help me?
<shomon> hi, I tried installing skype from the deb on the skype site, and checked mute isn't on in alsamixer.. but I can't get the microphone to work in skype
<forgotten> can you compile a kernel on another system if u know what options it needs?  then copy it over?
<ActionParsnip> mohawck: how are you trying to install it
<GLaDOSv2> glorf: and what if I only want it for one single other user, could I then just group to that user ?
<shomon> or anywhere for that matter
<ActionParsnip> shomon: does the mic work in other apps?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: beat me to it
<ActionParsnip> shomon: is it a laptop or a branded pc?
<shomon> laptop
<ActionParsnip> shomon: what make and model?
<shomon> it's an acer g62
<mohawck> ActionParsnip... software.opensuse.org - get it - grass - one click install
<mohawck> done nothing
<glorf> GLaDOSv2: I think you can technically do that with ACL's, but I've never used those.  I usually just create a new group with the right members (in your case there will only be two) and assign the permissions based on the group.  If you want to use ACL's, you might start here: http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<GLaDOSv2> glorf: shared hosting so I can't greate a group, i'll check out ACL though, thanks
<glorf> GLaDOSv2: Sure.  Have a great day.  Gotta get back to work.  ;)
<Edico> hi
<mohawck> hi, can here anyone help me to install GRASS 6.4?
<Edico> I want to remove a package. how can I remove all the other packages installed when I've installed the package?
<JoshuaP> ActionParsnip, stability shouldn't get in the way of performance.
<JoshuaP> i mean vice versa :P
<dr_willis> :)
<Jordan_U> mohawck: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<JoshuaP> Performance shouldnt get in the way of stability**
<shomon> ActionParsnip, sorry you got cut off there -it's an acer g62
<Jordan_U> !pm | mohawck
<ubottu> mohawck: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> mohawck: sudo apt-get install grass
<mohawck> thanks
<Pickleface> Erm okay so I got it back to the old version thanks to those that helped :0
<mohawck> ill try it, and sorry for me, for being noob
<mohawck> :D
<Pickleface> How do I fix the sound prpoblem ?
<TheLastBaron> #gentoo
<fivedaysahead> how do i kill a startx?
<BluesKaj> sudo service gdm or lightdm stop
<helo1> helloo
<helo1> Got another one for you guys
<soreau> BluesKaj: If you use startx, many times it starts X without a dm
<helo1> can NetSurf be run from a CLI ubuntu server installation?
<Pickleface> my sound wont work can anyone help me
<BluesKaj> sore yes , but stopping X doesn't work if gdm or a dm is running
<BluesKaj> soreau, ^
<soreau> fivedaysahead: You can do 'ps ax|grep X' to see what X servers are running and kill the one you want with 'kill $PID' where $PID is the process id of the running X process
<MonkeyDust> !details| Pickleface
<ubottu> Pickleface: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soreau> ! work | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jordan_U> mohawck: You're welcome.
<soreau> BluesKaj: If there was an X session running on display :1.0, you could kill it without stopping the dm for :0.0
<Pickleface> My problem is there is no sound coming from my speakers I'm running ubuntu v 11.10 when I try to play a youtube video on firefox the sound does not work
<BluesKaj> soreau, get out of town with your factoid ...I said no such thing '
<quiescens> mm, BluesKaj was trying to give someone an answer, not asking a question
<soreau> BluesKaj: You said (and I quote) "stopping X doesn't work..."
<soreau> BluesKaj: You didn't even specify what method you'd used to stop X in that scenario. If you kill the process, it will die
<soreau> especially if you're demanding about it
<Pickleface> ;\
<BluesKaj> soreau, and i also said if the dm is runnung
<MonkeyDust> Pickleface  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<Edico> how can I remove the dependencies of a package after I removed the package?
<soreau> BluesKaj: Well with all due respect, you don't know what the hell you're talking about ;)
<MonkeyDust> Edico  try apt-get autoremove
<Pickleface> MonkeyDust: okay I did alot of bars and stuff came up o-o
<BluesKaj> sorea , you have no respect
<theadmin> Edico: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<black_> when killing X shouldnt you use -SIGHUP ?
<Jordan_U> soreau: Please watch your language and attitude.
<BluesKaj> soreau, ^
<soreau> Jordan_U: I can see it fine from here
<soreau> There's nothing wrong with either
<black_> i love my service.sh script.
<black_> if my server crashes, once it reboots it text me with the error.
<MonkeyDust> Pickleface  no MM below those bars?
<TiMiDo> black_, paste the errors
<black_> there is none.
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> check /var/log/
<ActionParsnip> soreau: hahha. Just because you say 'with all due respect' doesn't mean you can say what you like :D
<black_> im just jabbering about my service.sh shell script
<soreau> ActionParsnip: meh, drop it
<ActionParsnip> soreau: great film
<Pickleface> MonkeyDust: yeah, no MM
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I don't watch films
<soreau> they're a waste of time
<ActionParsnip> soreau: oh, that's all from a film, your line + my line
<BluesKaj> !daemon | fivedaysahead
<soreau> ActionParsnip: more specifically, I don't watch films based on fiction
<ActionParsnip> soreau: gotcha
<soreau> BluesKaj: Looks like you've got some daemons in the closet ;)
<Pickleface> anyone?....
<soreau> Pickleface: Does sound work for at all for anything?
<TheLastBaron> irssi
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: do you get sound in any apps at all?
<soreau> heh
<LucidGuy> How does one know what x display they are using?  Need to specify X display in a command ..
<DrPenguin> LucidGuy: maybe im being naive here.. but i think its 0:0 generaly
<soreau> LucidGuy: 'ps ax|grep X' or 'echo $DISPLAY' from a terminal emulator in X
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: export DISPLAY=somethinghere
<DrPenguin> err.. 0.0
<soreau> DrPenguin: :0.0
<Pickleface> Well I only tried for a youtube video and I dont know what apps are meant to make sounds because I just got ubuntu yesterday :x
<DrPenguin> YEAH that
<DrPenguin> I knew those syms were in there somewhere
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: try media apps and play some mp3s and such
<soreau> ! sound | Pickleface
<ubottu> Pickleface: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<LucidGuy> soreau, $DISPLAY does the trick, but need the display of another user logged in.
<soreau> LucidGuy: Then use the former
<soreau> LucidGuy: If there are only two X servers running, you can use process of elimination to figure out which it is
<fivedaysahead> is there away to remotely see tty like X11vnc? but for tty? anyone know any program
<black_> use watch.
<black_> watch tty0
<fivedaysahead> ooooh and i do that via ssh??
<black_> yeah
<fivedaysahead> sweeet thanks black
<black_> welcome.
 * soreau watches black_ 
<fivedaysahead> tty0 not found
<fivedaysahead> ah
<black_> use their bash process. run it as root.
<fivedaysahead> will try thanks
<black_> for example, if joe is on tty9, then you would watch /bin/bash on tty9 pid.
<grafan> LucidGuy: You can also do a "ps -axwwwe" which will show you the environment for every command running - look for the DISPLAY that isn't the same as yours.  You can get fancier and look for a specific user if you want.
<black_> so sudo watch /bin/bash (pid of bash for user joe)
<pangolin> soreau: Please keep the off topic comments to zero.
<LucidGuy> thanks
<soreau> pangolin: They are already
<Gamoder> hi everyone, I got the following problem: Just a few minutes ago, "half" of my system freezed: nm-applet, as well as opera didn't respond any longer, I could not kill some processes, could not shutdown - and when running gnome-system-monitor, it started, but it didn't react to anything
<soreau> pangolin: How about you quit picking on me, please
<Gamoder> I will provide a dmesg-pastebin because I think there might be some "important" information ther
<grafan> LucidGuy: You probably will also need the other user to grant access - you can look up xauth.
<DrPenguin> Gamoder: Im guessing they are defunct?
<Gamoder> DrPenguin: What do you mean by "they"?
<Mrpickleface> g
<DrPenguin> Gamoder: the processes you cant kill?
<Xeli> Hello, I'm having problems with my printer. It's a samsung ml-1675 using the unified printer driver. The printer indicates it keeps recieving more data from the PC
<Mrpickleface> hello?
<soreau> pangolin: That is completely unwarranted
<Xeli> does anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<pangolin> soreau: I asked you nice. You are not special I pick on every body equally.
<imark> can i ask what people think is the best app in the usc for photo organizing/veiwing, i find shotwell no better than just using nautilus really
<Gamoder> nm-applet itself seems to work, all other processes as well, I rather guess it might be a problem with one core overheating/some scheduler deadlock or sth. else
<Mrpickleface> I think I justgot lagged out, anyways my sound isent working anymore, how do I get to the volume applet?
<soreau> pangolin: Well I am asking you nicely to knock it off. You're making a mountain out of a mole hill. Now please stop picking on me
<pangolin> soreau: if you have an issue with your removal join #ubuntu-ops
<xangua> Mrpickleface: it's on the right up corner
<pangolin> soreau: I am telling you to change your attitude.
<pangolin> soreau: or I will ban you.
<Mrpickleface> my right up corner is blank
<soreau> pangolin: And I am telling you there is no attitude. You're making false claims and threatening me for absolutely no reason
<Mrpickleface> nvm
<Gamoder> oh no
<Mrpickleface> I see applications and places
<soreau> now please let's get back to support
<Gamoder> old dmesgs are not saved?
<Gamoder> Damn, I should have done that
<Gamoder> some related information was shown in dmesg just when the problems appeard, but I can't find this information any longer (not in dmesg and not in dmesg.0)
<quiescens> Gamoder: check /var/log/dmesg.*
<quiescens> Gamoder: there is also the possibility that it was an i/o problem which might have made it impossible to log correctly
<Gamoder> it was something about that many processes were stalled for 120 seconds
<Gamoder> or not repsonding or sth like that
<quiescens> Gamoder: always a fun thingy when trying to debug a freeze or crash, when the logs can't save properly and then you have no errors to look at
<Gamoder> and there was a call trace, but I can't remember any details (hoped to be able to get this information after a restart)
<Mrpickleface> soreau: sorry I got d/c'd earliar, what did u want me to do ?
<soreau> ! sound | Mrpickleface
<ubottu> Mrpickleface: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Mrpickleface> soreau: okay where is the volume applet ? under places or applications I dont see it anywhere
<black_> ew, python!
<black_> yuckie.
<black_> :P
<soreau> Mrpickleface: try running either 'alsamixer' or 'gnome-volume-control'
<soreau> Mrpickleface: from your terminal
<Mrpickleface> how do I run it on my terminal?
<rhizmoe> um...weird. what qualifies as "whois -a" on ubuntu now?
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Just open a terminal and type 'alsamixer' without quotes and press enter
<soreau> ! terminal | Mrpickleface
<ubottu> Mrpickleface: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soreau> Mrpickleface: You probably can use Alt+F2 then type 'gnome-terminal' (again without quotes)
<Mrpickleface> soreau: okay its open I see bar
<Mrpickleface> *bars
<black_> my fingers hurt.
<soreau> Mrpickleface: In alsamixer, use arrow keys to navigate, 'm' to (un)mute channels and F6 to choose the sound device
<black_> okay, how do i add a line to crontab without doing: crontab -e, or crontab -l > file; echo "$LINE" >> file; crontab -r; crontab file ?
<Mrpickleface> soreau: a really high static sound is coming from my speakers now
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Also check gnome-volume-control which is more self explanatory
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: or press CTRL+Alt+t
<Aliv3> hey wubi. i already have iso image installed and don't want to dl it again. how do I use my current one
<soreau> Mrpickleface: (CTRL+Alt+t is another shortcut to open a terminal)
<Mrpickleface> soreau: erm how do I get to gnome volume control? alasmixer I messed with some settings  and then I had a really high static noise coming from my speakers then I turned it back down :X
<dragonslay> Aliv3: mount it with daemon tools and run the wubi inside the iso
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Press Esc to exit alsamixer, then just type gnome-volume-control in your terminal
<share> "A partition table was detected - write benchmarking requires the disk to be completely empty"
<share> ??
<share> the "disk" USB drive is completely empty.
<Aliv3> ok
<dragonslay> !who
<ActionParsnip> share: but is there a partition on it?
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<share> ActionParsnip: no, I've deleted it.
<DrPenguin> share: there could be stuff there you cant see. if you dd /dev/zero to it it will ensure its empty
<Mrpickleface> soreau: erm..nmothing happend ?
<black_> share, use dd and newfs on it.
<black_> ;)
<ActionParsnip> share: i suggest you check, you could eject the disk, then pull it out then push it back in
<share> DrPenguin: how can I see if there's something on it. I've used gparted
<Aliv3> thanks (used powerISO)
<soreau> share: Maybe not? try fdisk -l /dev/usbnode (replacing usbnode with the real node name for the usb stick)
<share> soreau: ;)
<Mrpickleface> soreau: says command not found
<DrPenguin> share: gparted wont show you partitions that were deleted but still exist, you would need to use something like testdisk
<soreau> Mrpickleface: hmm
<soreau> !find gnome-volume-control
<ubottu> File gnome-volume-control found in community-themes, elementary-icon-theme, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, gnome-humility-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, humanity-icon-theme, moblin-icon-theme
<dragonslay> share: use with sudo
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Are you using gnome?
<Mrpickleface> soreau: yeah
<RadiumOxide> I'm making a bootable USB of the chrome OS. Can I use ext4 as the USB's filesystem or does it have to be FAT?
<Mrpickleface> soreau: I think 11.10 ubuntu switched it from the unity thing to gnome
<share> here's the output using fdisk http://pastebin.com/gSY3t0ci
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Make sure you haven't typoed.. try gnome-volum<tab> to auto complete it
<DrPenguin> RadiumOxide: thats not a question for here
<LucidGuy> Anyone successful at using gxmessage?  Simply trying to send a user a message..  X forwarding simply sends the window to my X session obviously, but trying to send to a specific X display (0) and receive unable to initializse GTK
<RadiumOxide> DrPenguin What's the correct channel for filesystem help?
<soreau> RadiumOxide: Indeed, maybe try ##linux
<Mrpickleface> soreau: not working
<share> ActionParsnip: is it empty? http://pastebin.com/gSY3t0ci
<DrPenguin> RadiumOxide: you want  Chrome help, not FS
<DrPenguin> but I would suggest not using EXT4, you want to minimize writes to your USB drive
<ActionParsnip> share: looks empty to me
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Alright, let me check something
<RadiumOxide> DrPenguin Well it's not really todo with Chrome it's more about if I can use ext4 for a bootable USB
<Mrpickleface> soreau: okay!
<dragonslay> RadiumOxide: fat is good
<share> ActionParsnip: Im trying to do write benchmarking using Disk Utility
<share> Disk Utility 2.30.1 = palimptest
<ActionParsnip> share: tried hdparm or will that not run on usb devices?
<share> ActionParsnip: im gonna try.
<soreau> Mrpickleface: I guess they changed it in gnome3 but I don't know what it's called now..
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Anyway, if you hear static from your main device, this could indicate a driver issue
<Mrpickleface> soreau: o
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Is there a volume icon in your panel?
<Mrpickleface> soreau: well I heard static when I messed with some stuff in the alasmixer thing you showed me
<Mrpickleface> Mrpickleface: panel?
<w3bg33k> I have a VM that I need to add disk space to...it's running Ubuntu 10.04 (TurnKey LAMP Stack)...I just added a new hard disk, but I'm not sure how to mount that drive...any suggestions?
<Mrpickleface> Mrpickleface: I only see applications and places
<soreau> huh
<ActionParsnip> !away > vishwa|away
<ubottu> vishwa|away, please see my private message
<share> ActionParsnip: hdparm -tT works with usb ... didnt try to write
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Do you use 11.10 default?
<soreau> I installed xubuntu this time around
<Mrpickleface> soreau: erm..I guess I dont see the volume thing..all I see is application and places
<soreau> gnome3 isn't very intuitive
<DrPenguin> w3bg33k: you need to attach that virtual disk to your VM from your hypervisor, and then you can mount it
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Yea I know.. trying to figure out how to help you
<trism> Mrpickleface: gnome-control-center sound
<soreau> I'm starting to get curious so maybe I'll boot a live session of 11.10 and see what it looks like
<soreau> Mrpickleface: brb
<Mrpickleface> soreau: okay
<ActionParsnip> soreau: Precise but its the same difference, wassup?
<Mrpickleface> trism: it worked , thanks
<share> dragonslay: gskudo palimpsest
<share> gksudo*
<share> still doesn't work.
<Mrpickleface> nothing in gnome sound control thing seems to help..all the settings were at around 50%
<Mrpickleface> brb
<black_> using perl, how do i split a line longer then 160 chars?
<DrPenguin> that sounds like a question for #perl
<black_> or i could use awk.
<black_> well, its going to be used in bash :P
<black_> i guess ill go somewhere else
<DrPenguin> either way its not an ubuntu question
<black_> i know, but was hoping someone writes in perl
<black_> now to make a crontab entry to send a daily report of sysinfo :)
<hkjh> hello i want to ask how to easily tile opened programs in gnome
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Yea so I guess in gnome3 you start gnome-control-center then click Sound in the hardware section
<soreau> but you probably already figured that out
 * soreau is instantly reminded of what an abomination unity is
<kristiano1> hey guys
<theadmin> soreau: Unity is built on top of Gnome, so you still do the same thing
<kristiano1> how do apply the drivers for an i5 intel cpu/video card?
<soreau> theadmin: No, it is not built on top of gnome, it's built on top of compiz
<soreau> and quite the failure
<theadmin> soreau: It's built on GNOME libs, including the tons of GNOME tools
<theadmin> soreau: That includes gnome-control-center, too.
<soreau> theadmin: Look, don't start with me
<soreau> theadmin: unity is compiz rebranded in a horrible fashion. Period.
<theadmin> soreau: Heh, I just don't want people who don't know what the hell they are talking about in the channel.
<SheikYerBouti> unity = no
<pangolin> blog about it
<kristiano1> anyone know how i can make xorg point to the driver for i5 intel cpu/video card?
<black_> * */6 * * ./script.sh is 6AM daily?
<soreau> theadmin: Then leave
<soreau> not my problem
<pangolin> soreau: stop.
 * theadmin puts soreau on /ignore
<pangolin> theadmin: drop it please
<DrPenguin> kristiano1: you shouuldnt have to do anything. if X is auto probing your system, it wil lfind the best driver available
<DrPenguin> man.. the channel is angsty today
<soreau> Jordan_U: pangolin: I was sited earlier for using the exact same statement earlier and theadmin can use it but it's not language
<kristiano1> DrPenguin: the problem is i've gottten a new computer, and put in the disks of an old
<kristiano1> DrPenguin: the old had nvidia
<meway> Is there a way to monitor my cpu activity at all times like on fedora?
<meway> they have a little green meter
<DrPenguin> kristiano1: can you paste your Xorg.0.log? most likely you should have the intel package installed. .but I need to see
<black_> gkrellmd
<soreau> So what's with the double standard
<DrPenguin> meway: conky isa nice touch
<SheikYerBouti> meway~ conky?
<DrPenguin> ^
<kannan_> meway:conky
 * meway looks up conky
<meway> lol
<pangolin> soreau: knock it the hell off. I am not in the mood for your attitude.
<SheikYerBouti> lol.
<theadmin> meway: conky, gkrellm, screenlets
<kristiano1> DrPenguin: unfortounately this is on a media server, so i can't right now, but thanks!
<meway> I can't find conky?
<pangolin> one more offtopic word (I'll decide what is offtopic) and you are banned for a month
<soreau> Jordan_U: See? Even pangolin used 'hell'. So why did you call me out for language earlier
<kristiano1> DrPenguin: but shouldn't "addditional drivers" handle this normally?
<llutz> black_: man 5 crontab
<DrPenguin> kristiano1: drivers dont handle it, X does
<kannan_> meway: apt-get install conky
<kristiano1> DrPenguin: but isn't there a tool like "nvidia-xconfigure" for intel
<black_> for 6 am, is it 06 or 6 ?
<black_> thats what it doesnt explain
<meway> deh >.<
<ActionParsnip> black_: gnome-schedule  if you want a GUI to cron
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<llutz> black_: * */6 ... is every 6 hrs
<DrPenguin> kristiano1: in this case no, Xorg -configure can do the trick.. but from what your saying it now sounds like you have an xorg.conf.. which is why your not using the intel driver most likely
<meway> wooh that was fun
<black_> thats what i thought.
<pangolin> soreau: you have been in this channel long enough to know your attitude is not acceptable and to know how far you can push until we get sick of it. stop now so we don't have to resort to a ban.
<soreau> Mrpickleface: Anyway, in the sound window of gnome-control-center, you can make sure you have the correct device selected and that it's listed
<DrPenguin> I would need to see your xorg.conf.. but you probably need to create a new one and customize, or edit the existing one
<meway> how do I use conky?
<meway> nvm
<SheikYerBouti> make a .conklyrc then conky -c /path/to/conky.rc
<DrPenguin> meway: copy the conky.conf into your homedir, customize it, and run it
<DrPenguin> you can do fancy crap like transparency and junk
<soreau> pangolin: You guys are the one pushing my buttons. Now please quit picking on me. I don't care to deal with you guys, I just want to do ubuntu support
<chemistree> ubuntu studio or ubuntu?
<kristiano1> DrPenguin: so you're saying if i delete my xorg.conf, ubuntu might work it out itself (bc thats what i was thinking of doing)
<meway> thx guys
<w3bg33k> DrPenguin - it is already attached...I just need to figure out how to mount it....
<DrPenguin> kristiano1: if you delete your xorg.conf, X will look at /etc/X11/xorg.d, and then probe the rest
<chemistree> preference: ubuntu studio vs ubuntu
<DrPenguin> w3bg33k: sudo fdisk -l, does it see it?
<w3bg33k> sda1, 2 & 5
<chemistree> **what is your preference: ubuntu studio vs ubuntu
<NimeshNeema> good resource to learn about apt
<DrPenguin> well.. it sees partitions from your one disk.. but if you attached another disk it sould come up as sdb
<w3bg33k> DrPenguin - actually, i just saw sdb...how would i mount it?
<DrPenguin> w3bg33k: aha! there we go, now does it JUST say sdb? or do you see partition nums
<w3bg33k> DrPenguin - Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<DrPenguin> w3bg33k: ok, your gonna need to use fdisk or gparted to make a partition on the disk, then we can mount it
<meway> ok how do I move conky to the middle of my screen?
<meway> its hidden by my bar on the left
<DrPenguin> meway: edit your conkyrc file
<ActionParsnip> meway: its in ~/.conkyrc
<dragonslay> !conky
<ActionParsnip> meway: edit the config file to what you desire
<ActionParsnip> !away > seanr|away
<ubottu> seanr|away, please see my private message
<dr_willis> conky homepage has massive amount of details on configruging conky
<SheikYerBouti> meway~ lines like this. gap_x 232   gap_y 5
<dr_willis> last i tried conky. it could have some quirks with the unity desktop icons.  (it would cover them up)
<ActionParsnip> meway: the file is polled a bit so after you save the change, conky should change
<w3bg33k> DrPenguin - ok...i'm using webmin for this server (it's a turnkey built vm)...going to see what i can find
<meway> I can't find it
<dr_willis> conky homepage tells you how to have conky generate a default .conkyrc  (or check conky --hel0
<ActionParsnip> meway: run:  conky    in a terminal, it will say what config file is being used
<dr_willis> conky homepage tells you how to have conky generate a default .conkyrc  (or check conky --help)
<jmwpc> I'm attempting to rip a dvd on a headless ubuntu server from the command line, is it adequate it install the libdvdread4 package or is there more that must be installed to enable encrypted dvds to be read?
<SheikYerBouti> jmcantrell~ libdvdcss-2 or something you need
<meway> onky: desktop window (10000be) is subwindow of root window (c2)
<meway> Conky: window type - desktop
<meway> Conky: drawing to created window (0x4600001)
<meway> Conky: drawing to single buffe
<dragonslay> meway, read the documentation or try #conky
<SheikYerBouti> jmwpc~ you need libdvdcss2 or such
<Kull> meway: LOL conky fail
<dr_willis> read the docs first.. :)  because #conky will tell you to do so.
<brophat> i have cairo dock installed but i want to uninstall it
<dr_willis> brophat:  and how did you install it?
<brophat> dr_willis I forget but I probably did an apt-get
<dr_willis> brophat:  then you use the pacakge manager tools to remove it.
<dr_willis> synaptic, or apt-get or the software center
<brophat> ok true
<dr_willis> or others.. :)
<radon-> Has anyone else had problems with slow Wifi on ubuntu 11.10 ??
<DrPenguin> brophat: dpkg -l | grep dock, see if it  appears
<DrPenguin> radon-: ive had issues with wifi until I switched to using wicd
<radon-> DrPenguin: Wifi works but download speeds are really slow compared to Windows on this same laptop
<SheikYerBouti> I have always had poor signal strength in ubuntu
<mta`chrono> Hello! I'd like to install libgmp10:amd64 AND libgmp10:i386 but it seems to be unable to just install both.... what's going wrong?
<brophat> DrPenguin yeah a bunch of stuff showed up
<DrPenguin> mta`chrono: the i386 one is a 32bit library, you need the 32bit compatibilit ylib for an x64 systme
<jmwpc> SheikYerBouti: I think I see what happened, it is part of the libdvdread4 package, but I didn't have the restricted-extras repo enabled so it didnt install
<blackbox> I know the your history is stored in the ~/.bash-history file but I am wondering where a users history is stored in if I create them with no home directory? Anybody know?
<mta`chrono> DrPenguin: isn't everything suffixed with :i386 for compatibility?
<DrPenguin> blackbox: I think theres a global history file in etc
<blackbox> let me check
<DrPenguin> mta`chrono: nope.. that means its an i386 library, not a 32bit compatibility lib for x64
<valters> jaa
<dr_willis> blackbox:  most likely not saved at all. I think that file is actually written once the shell exist.. cant write..it just goes Poof...
<dragonslay> blackbox: may be in /var
<mta`chrono> DrPenguin: damn... do you know how to install Multiarch stuff?
<dr_willis> a global history file? that would be ... weird...
<DrPenguin> mta`chrono: I do on Arch Linux :P but not on ubuntu
<DrPenguin> dr_willis: there are other global bash files if the one in ~ doesnt exist
<radon-> Nope wicd didn't help me, speed is even slower... My wifi connection and especially the download speeds are very slow on ubuntu 11.10 x64, where could be the problem? Power management is off
<DrPenguin> this is a common standard for many things , like openbox
<dr_willis> DrPenguin:  but a hustory file is not the same as a config file.
<DrPenguin> radon-: maybe your driver?
<radon-> DrPenguin: How can I find it out if it's not good?
<DrPenguin> dr_willis: a files a files a file
<DrPenguin> radon-: try another one that works?
<dragonslay> DrPenguin,  /etc only stores config files
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: hey, my speakers arent working ever since I installed ubuntu , can you help me?
<dr_willis> DrPenguin:  a users history file would be in their home dir.. and it would be a big seucrity hole if others could get it.
<DrPenguin> dr_willis: right
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  i rarely mess with sound issues. rarely need to.
<DrPenguin> but what I said, and I was JUST guessing, that there might be a global one for users that dont have one
<DrPenguin> no need for ya to jump on me
<Mrpickleface> DrPenguin: oh, ok
<Matrixiumn> bye
<radon-> What was the command which told me information about my wifi device?
<dr_willis> using Bash history effectively -> http://talug.org/events/20030709/cmdline_history.html
<DrPenguin> radon-: ifconfig will give ya some specific info, or lspci for the card name and model
<dr_willis> ahh.. a better guide on bash history   http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history/
<DrPenguin> I get a little nervous when a guide is called "the definitive blah", ive read alot of those which suck
<blackbox> well , don't see any global history file for the history. I do see under /etc a few history files but those don't contain any of the users history. I am curious if it is even possible to mantain the users that have know home directory history?
<blackbox> know --> no
<trism> mta`chrono: it doesn't look like gmp supports multiarch until precise
<dr_willis> blackbox:  it wouldent make sence to have a 'global' history file.
<dr_willis> blackbox:  you want a preset history loaded each time the user logs in?
<jmwpc> I figured out the dvd thing, there was an additional step to install libdvdcss https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<blackbox> ya, understand that but I was wondering if their is away to have history for the users that don't have a ~/bash_history file (i.e ones that don't have a home directory)
<w3bg33k> DrPenguin - i tried to format it using ext3, but said the disk was too big (50GB)...what else could I use?
<besmir> hello everybody
<besmir> can anyone help me about skype in linux
<dr_willis> blackbox:  you could set their history file to be some other one.. but why would want to do so?
<mta`chrono> trism: I think that primarily I didn't realized that :386 are REAL i386 packages. I'm using g++:i386 for targeting -m32. But this seems to be wrong, isn't it? g++-multilib is the right man, instead?
<DrPenguin> w3bg33k: too.. big? ive had disks over 100G using ext3… but you could use ext4
<Sidewinder1> w3bg33k, I don't understand that error message; I've formatted 1TB drives using ext3 file-system.
<dr_willis> blackbox:  got 3tb ext3 i think...
<escott> blackbox, do you really have users without a valid $HOME? I would expect most applications would fail to run correctly in that case
<EvilResistance> how can I check the SMART stats on a hard drive?
<escott> EvilResistance, smartctl command line tools smart-mon-tools package or the gui disk utility
<EvilResistance> thanks
<Sidewinder1> EvilResistance, Sytem-->Admin--. Disk Utility?
<blackbox> Ok, true looking thru the /etc/addusers.conf that would allow you to do it for the users with out a home directory.
<w3bg33k> DrPenguin - this is what I'm getting:  mkfs.ext4: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a filesystem with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i) or lower inode count (-N).
 * Sidewinder1 Fumbel fingers, again.. :-(
<DrPenguin> w3bg33k: ok so theres something it doesnt like about your rawdisk then
<blackbox> No they don't fail to run at least the apps I want. Why would you think that? That would be based on the permissions not weather they have a home dir
<trism> mta`chrono: yes, that should be the one
<radon-> Is there a wireless connection monitor software? Which tells me the connection speed, if it has been down etc? Seems that my connection is some times normal and some times slow
<blackbox> I can create a user with a home directory and add all the non-home dir users to that history file. As a work around thanks for the help
<escott> blackbox, I know it can be done, its just odd. why not create a $HOME and revoke write permissions on it
<blackbox> true just want to know all the ways and if it was possible
<blackbox> I think your way is better in most cases
<blackbox> but in tight situations it would save a little space
<escott> blackbox, i think we are suggesting the same solution. a single "template" home shared by all but nobody has write permissions
<blackbox> I agree now I see what you are saying
<edbian> I haven't had any upgrades from ubuntu in the past 6 or 7 days.  Is this normal?
<mta`chrono> re
<blackbox> Curious from a security point of view is the ~/.bash_history file the only file to view what a user was doing at the command prompt or is their others?
<escott> blackbox, if you want to get fancy (and avoid some complaints by applications) you could use some tricks to create unionfs or spawn a home folder in /tmp or ramdisk
<xangua> there is syspeek and system load indicator radon- http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<lesshaste>  how can I get runsnakerun for lucid?
<overclucker> blackbox: there are other ways
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  and whats that exactly?
<escott> blackbox, .bash_history is not a security tool. the user has complete control over it. for security you would need to have an auditing system in place
<lesshaste> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/runsnake.1.html
<lesshaste> dr_willis: ^^
<blackbox> but by default is it just that history file for most linux setups?
<dr_willis> !find runsnake
<ubottu> Package/file runsnake does not exist in oneiric
<lesshaste> !find runsnakerun
<ubottu> Package/file runsnakerun does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !find runsnake.1.html
<lesshaste> a bad start :)
<ubottu> Package/file runsnake.1.html does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !find snake
<ubottu> Found: snake4, snakefood, ktron
<dr_willis> Looks like its new for Percise..
<lesshaste> dr_willis: hmm.. the 10.04 link at the top is misleading :)
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Have you done the "sudo apt-get update", thing?
<edbian> Sidewinder1, yes of course
<edbian> Sidewinder1, I'm saying that there are no updates to be done
<blackbox> do you have an example of an audit system I could download... are you just talking about thinks like IDS ,  snort ,...etc
<overclucker> blackbox: swatch
<edbian> Sidewinder1, Perhaps there is some website that catalogs all the updates?
<ActionParsnip> blackbox: in what way do you want to audit the file?
<escott> blackbox, a really serious system would hook into the kernel like apparmor or selinux to monitor and deny system calls. since any process can fork and exec you can't do much to prevent someone from running any executable they can find
<Mrpickleface> how do I see what sound card I have ?
<ActionParsnip> escott: you could chown and chmod stuff but it'd get messy
<meway> oh gaud Kull
<Sidewinder1> edbian, If you run update mgr., and it reports "Your system is up to date", with no error messages, you're probably OK. ;-)
<blackbox> I am just curious from a hacking point of view if they where covering their tracks. They would have touch all the files they accessed back to the previous times, erase commands from the history file, and make sure the erased themselves from the  log files
<lesshaste> why are packages "kept back"?
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: sudo lshw -C sound
<edbian> Sidewinder1, yeah, but it's said that for the past week.  Which is unusual if my memory serves
<lesshaste> e.g. "The following packages have been kept back:"
<blackbox> Provided that they didn't have a IDS/IPS in place and didn't backup their logs remotely
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: because those packages are ready but the deps they need cannot be satisfied
<Sidewinder1> edbian, I understand; I've had that happen from time-to-time, with no problems..
<escott> ActionParsnip, yes and if they have a interpreter they can get around that. my point to blackbox is that there isn't any log of all "executed commands" that is useful
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: but that's not my experience at all
<blackbox> this would be all for hidding your tracks. correct me if I am wrong
<edbian> Sidewinder1, alright
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: if I just sudo apt-get install the kept back ones they don't complain about missing deps
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: can I pm you ?
<llutz> blackbox: erase from bash_history: just "history -r" and in won't be stored at all (or unset HISTFILE)
<edbian> Sidewinder1, I've been using ubuntu since 2007 and I don't remember such a long period of no updates
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Especially since I'm an LTS kinda' guy.
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: until the deps are met, they will be he'd but other updates will be ok
<edbian> Sidewinder1, mhmm
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Hey, me too; since Gutsy!
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: this doesn't seem right.. I can explicity install them with no problem
<edbian> Sidewinder1, fun!  :)
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: not sure tbh. I think it will
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: they just aren't installed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: will not install due to deps
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: ?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: no that isn't right
<meway> how do I move conky >.<
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: weird
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I can explicitly install them with no problem
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: sure. No idea why but go ahead
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18330 has an explanation
<edbian> meway, sudo apt-get remove conky
<meway> edbian, was just about to :)
<edbian> meway, that's how :)
<Sidewinder1> edbian, Try to stick to the construct that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".. 'Tis hear sometimes, especially for me.. :-)
<blackbox> true, was wondering if their was no remote logging , IDS or IPS security then touching the files, eraseing the history file, and eraseing/modifying /var/log files should be all that is needed to hide your tracks completely in linux provided their was know security configured except the default things that linux does. Yes /No ?
<edbian> Sidewinder1, :)
<Kull> meway: just use htop or saidar if you cant get conky to work, unless its just for eye candy.
<Sidewinder1> hard, even.
<meway> edbian but I want to "move" it to the middle of the screen xD
<ActionParsnip> meway: its an app like any other. Use software centre and uninstall it
<dr_willis> meway: if you mean configure conky. you make a conky config file for it - to do exactly what you want..
<edbian> blackbox, security is not that cut and dry
<dr_willis> blackbox:  you can set bash to not save a history file...
 * meway facedesks
<SheikYerBouti> meway~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/787136/      -- example conky for you.
<edbian> meway, oh, I thought you said 'remove'  :P
<meway> thx SheikYerBouti
<meway> edbian, you and 6 others xD
<marvelouzone> hello everybody, was wondering if someone could help me configure my dhcpd.conf to point to tftp and file on a different server on same lan? so far I have option tftp-server-name "10.1.10.35"; how do I point to pxelinux.0 in the dhcpd.conf?
<SheikYerBouti> meway~ gap_x and gap_y control the placement on screen
<Mrpickleface> edbian: I have a sound issue, can you help me ?
<marvelouzone> 10.1.10.35 is the server with tftp running
<meway> SheikYerBouti, where is it?
<dr_willis> from conky --help ----->    -C, --print-config        print the builtin default config to stdout
<SheikYerBouti> meway~ where is what??
<dr_willis> conky --print-config > .conkyrc   and edit .conkyrc as needed
<edbian> Mrpickleface, follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<marvelouzone> edbian can you help me out with my problem?
<chrislsp> hello, i'm trying to creat a bootable usb. Tried unetbootin, startup disk creator but still nothing. I get a syslinux error and prompt to type to a boot: thing
<edbian> marvelouzone, what is your problem?
<dr_willis> chrislsp:  what version of ubuntu you truing to get going?
<SheikYerBouti> chrislsp~ did you check md5 of the .iso
<marvelouzone> i just typed it out..
<Mrpickleface> edbian: I dont have a speak button on my screen
<chrislsp>  I have 11.10 and trying to create a 10.04
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<overclucker> blackbox: you won't be able to hide your tracks completely, the best you can do is hide your activity
<edbian> Mrpickleface, I don't know what that means
<chrislsp> no i don't know hot to do it
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> chrislsp:  the pendrivelinux site has other tools that may work. I tend to use the ones that setup grub2 to boot an iso file.
<edbian> marvelouzone, I don't know.  Sorry
<chrislsp> !md5 ?
<marvelouzone> edbian: I'm trying to point dhcpd to different tftp server on same lan to boot pxelinux.0
<ubottu> chrislsp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrislsp> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mrpickleface> edbian: on step #1 of what you linked me it says there is a speaker button my screen im supposed to click, I dont see it
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: use the links ubottu gave. You didn't test the image so you don't know if its complete and error free
<chrislsp> ok doing it now
<edbian> marvelouzone, I know.  I don't know how to do that
<edbian> Mrpickleface, upper right hand corner next to the clock
<chrislsp> ok done and got md5sum result f63028da38308d917cd1460e14fb8540
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<marvelouzone> I've been reading and trying, bot much info on it.. but I know the linux gurus know
<Mrpickleface> edbian: I dont have the clock/calender thing, I dont know why
<edbian> Mrpickleface, do you really not have that?  hang on
<chrislsp> !hashes
<edbian> Mrpickleface, can you take a screenshot and show it to me?  imageshack.us
<meway> SheikYerBouti, thx got it :D etc/conky/
<Mrpickleface> edbian: yeah..where do I past the screenshot ?
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<marvelouzone> ActionParsnip: any experience with tftp servers?
<edbian> Mrpickleface, imageshack.us
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: none. I use sftp
<Sidewinder1> marvelouzone, Have a look at vsftpd, perhaps?
<marvelouzone> yeah.. only problem with that is, you cant boot a pxe enviroment with it..
<escott> marvelouzone, the only time i've used tftp it was on a static config. most boot environments can't handle dhcp
<Mrpickleface> edbian: okay its uploading
<edbian> Mrpickleface, give me the link when it's ready
<Mrpickleface> edbian: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/screenshotat20111229145.png/
<marvelouzone> well I have a tftp running, but I was trying to figure out how to point my dhcpdconf to the correct file on tftp server
<Mrpickleface> edbian: how do I get the clock/calender and stuff ?
<chrislsp> ok found my f63028da38308d917cd1460e14fb8540 on 10.04 latest
<chrislsp> not 11.10
<edbian> Mrpickleface, hang on
<Mrpickleface> edbian: okay
<chrislsp> i think that was what you meant
<chrislsp> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/10.04/MD5SUMS
<escott> marvelouzone, im not sure what that means. how does dhcp look to a file on the tftp server (is there some tftp support in dhcp im unaware of)
<chrislsp> here i found my result
<blackbox> curious so , I am probably going to right some overclocking software but before I do I wanted to know if anybody can answer a few questions
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<larstr> What stop motion app should one use now in 10.10? Luciole doesn't detect webcam (known bug), toonloop doesn't start (known bug) and I also see reports that stopmotion doesn't work... :'(
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: 1 sec
<xangua> Mrpickleface: looks liek you remove them some way
<edbian> Mrpickleface, my internet connection is very slow right now
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: "precise" ?
<edbian> Mrpickleface, I'll be right back
<larstr> also tried a beta of luciole that detects the webcam, but is unable to capture anything
<ActionParsnip> Knew it
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: what does that mean :s?
<ActionParsnip> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mellpatr> anyone have use from IKE Shrew Soft VPN Client with ubuntu ?
<paniwani45> My laptop hibernates whenever I plug in the power chord on Ubuntu 11.10 and Linux Mint 12. Can anyone help?
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip found my md5sum
<marvelouzone> escott: option tftp-server-name "10.1.10.35"; points to tftp server in dhcpd.conf but you also have to tell it which file to download, not sure how to do that on a remote machine
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip now what?
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: wrong channel. You are using pre release so WILL get issues
<blackbox> question: if you cat  to the > /proc/cpuinfo file and change the cpu Mhz line to a different number. Will that be all you have to do to overclock. Or does that not work, I know some times cating to /proc files info can effect/change stuff but in this case I am doubtful anybody know for sure
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: I dident even know this was pre-release lol
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: how do I go to the normal version ?
<ActionParsnip> paniwani45: check for BIOS update
<marvelouzone> so who knows dhcpd.conf inside out?
<escott> marvelouzone, again i thought the device knew what filename to request (i've only done this once with a buffalo device). I guess I cant really help you sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: format and reinstall with Oneiric
<llutz> blackbox: most /proc entries cannot be changed manually, some can
<Mrpickleface> whats oniric?
<chrislsp> found my md5 f63028da38308d917cd1460e14fb8540 on http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/10.04/MD5SUMS now what to do so i can make my bootable usb? Thank you
<rickb06> hello, anyone ever used antonio chiurazzi's pam-face-authentication package / ppa?
<blackbox> true , but is the /proc/cpuinfo cpu Mhz parameter this "can case" or not?
<Mrpickleface> okay im going to try to install this over lol
<Mrpickleface> brb
<rickb06> doesn't look like it's in the repo :|
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: codename for ubuntu 11.10
<paniwani45> ActionParsnip: how do i check for a BIOS update?
<irvken> how can I tell if I have ruby installed locally on my ubuntu machine?
<blackbox> I am think it is the not... but does anybody know for sure?
<llutz> blackbox: afaik you can't write into it 8or at least it won't change anything
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> paniwani45: manufacturers site
<escott> blackbox, not in this case. overclocking usually requires bios changes and a change in cpu voltage
<Mrpickleface> ActionParsnip: see with 11.10 my graphic card was messing up then my friend installed this one for me over tv and it fixed it :S
<blackbox> ok , so then the only way is to use an int command or a syscall
<marvelouzone> escott: thanks for trying though.. its along the lines of creating a dhcp relay, the server with the dhcpd.conf is my dhcp/internet server/gateway, and then I have a fileserver with ftp, tftp,etc I can access from all machines, but I was trying to setup a pxe boot enviroment which gets all server ip's/gateways thru dhcp
<Mrpickleface> anywho brb..
<edbian> I have /etc/dhcp/ and /etc/dhcp3/  (even after I've purged dhcp3)  what is the deal here?
<blackbox> I am wondering is their a linux command for modifying the cpu, i.e some function in some library???
<chrislsp> anyone available :(
<ActionParsnip> Mrpickleface: then you may stay on precise and get support in #ubuntu+1 or reinstall Oneiric for support here.
<Mrpickleface> yeah im ganna reinstall
<escott> blackbox, the kernel probably cant do this. look to your bios
<edbian> blackbox, the CPU is hardware.  What do you mean 'modify' it?
<blackbox> I know on a windows machine their is overclocking software for your cpu. In linux I have only found overclocking gpu software no cpu software.
<larstr> blackbox: check out cpufreq
<fivedaysahead> does your bios support overclocking?
<blackbox> The reason I want to use software is that on this machine their is no bios update for overclocking it was pre-built not built on its own... so bios doesn't have that function
<fivedaysahead> can i remotely access tty0 if it is not logged in? like an x11vnc type program?
<paniwani45> ActionParsnip: both BIOS updates on my HP laptop were released before I purchased the laptop. do u suggest i run them anyway?
<chrislsp> anyone here to help me create a bootable usb for 10.04?
<com642> chrislsp, download the ISO from the ubuntu website and create the USB with unetbootin
<chrislsp> tried it
<com642> what happened?
<ActionParsnip> paniwani45: look at the version numbers, not the dates
<chrislsp> but still getting an error with syslinux
<paniwani45> chrislsp: try step 2 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<com642> chrislsp, it worked for me; maybe you could try ubuntu startup disk creator instead.
<chrislsp> did it and getting the error
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: try startup-disk-creator
<chrislsp> i tried that
<chrislsp> Tried unetbootin, startup disk creator but still nothing. I get a syslinux error and prompt to type to a boot: thing
<com642> Did you format your USB drive first?
<chrislsp> yes
<chrislsp> with gparted
<com642> Try another USB drive?
<com642> Format with FAT32?
<chrislsp> yes
<com642> Maybe your ISO is corrupt? I've had that problem before.
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: try deleting all partitions then let startup disk creator make it for you
<Daniel0108> I want to upgrade my natty to oneiric, but there are problems with inofficial packages, how do I remove all of them to be able to upgrade?
<escott> fivedaysahead, you cannot remotely access tty0, but you can ssh in if you have ssh installed
<chrislsp> trying now with another drive
<kippi> anyone has a good guide how to make linux machine work like a ad and/or domain controller Windows Server?
<marvelouzone> kippi: I use zentyal
<Matrixiumn> bye
<ActionParsnip> Daniel0108: just disable all 3rd party ppas
<kippi> marvelouzone: thanks
<LucidGuy> Can someone explain why this all can't be on a single line within a bash script    if [ $? -ne 0 ]; reason="Suspend Error"; haltonerror; fi
<ActionParsnip> Lucidguy: ask in #bash too
<th_> LucidGuy: keyword "then" is missing
<LucidGuy> th_, got it
<LucidGuy> thanks
<overclucker> LucidGuy: if there are no arguments, set reason, and run haltonerror. refer to haltonerror in your script to see what it does
<eicos> hello all. I am having some trouble with the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/789898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 789898 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu alternate 11.10 i386 crashes on installation" [Undecided,Fix released]
<eicos> one of the developers closed the bug but didn't explain what the fix was
<chrislsp> tried another usb drive and still the same
<chrislsp> nothing changed!!!
<chrislsp> :@
<com642> Did you try re-downloading the ISO?
<chrislsp> no
<chrislsp> why should this be a problem?checked the md5 and was ok
<com642> Or maybe it's your computer at fault, but I doubt it; though I remember having trouble with Arch with one specific computer.
<chrislsp> I dougt it my laptop cause i have done this before
<chrislsp> i will try to download it again and to make a live usb from windows
<geoffmcc> chrislsp: are you using a sandisk usb drive?
<geoffmcc> chrislsp: if so you need to remove the U3 partition
<fivedaysahead> could try a lower distro version and installing that then updating but i wouldn't really recommend that
<fivedaysahead> yes get u3 out of there!
<BluesKaj> fivedaysahead, before I was so rudely interrupted , I was going to ask you why you were trying to stop X /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Supermanintights> hey guys - i'm looking to dualboot (from scratch - computer is currently sitting on the windows install screen) windows 7 and ubuntu.  someone told me last night to start by installing windows first.  i've never dualbooted before.  i've just found this guide: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony - can someone with experience tell me if this is a good
<Supermanintights> guide to follow - and which i should install/run first - windows 7 or ubuntu?  thanks :)
<eicos> Sorry, any ideas on the 11.10 alternate install bug
<OerHeks> Install windows first, Supermanintights
<esde> Quick question, I tried to setup a pptp vpn server on my ubuntu box, the first time I started pptpd, I configured my iPhone to connect on the LAN no problem, opened up port 1723 and used my external ip and connected just fine. In both cases I had no internet access once connected, I removed pptp and re-installed it, and now it won't stay running after a reboot, any help is appreciated, I'd like to set it up so all traffic goes through the server and I can
<esde>  access the local area network resources as if I were on that network.
<jeran> anyone no How to get S-video working Ubuntu 11.10 unity ATI radeon x1200
<esde> http://i40.tinypic.com/501ez8.png
<zandt> install windows first, that's what most people do
<zandt> from there installing ubuntu will be extremely easy
<zandt> self-explanatory even
<graft> hi, how can i get rid of gnome-games when gnome depends on it? If i uninstall gnome-games, gnome uninstalls with it
<milo_> Good afternoon.
<usuario> OI
<geoffmcc> Supermanintights: i just skimmed it and it looks fine. install win7 and then use admin tools/computer management/disk management to shrink the drive to make room for ubuntu. boot iso and go threw prompts, you will be fine
<usuario> PK
<loganRun> I want to build a windows 7 and ubuntu dual boot system, where can I find info on how to best do that'
<Supermanintights> geoffmcc - the guide seems to say you run linux first? also - do i run the setup as a full harddrive partition, or should i "shrink" ahead of time
<zandt> geoffmcc, can't he do that w/ the ubuntu cd ?
<zandt> instead of doing it in windows
<BluesKaj> jeran, are there other video outputs working besides vga ?
<zandt> it's been a while and I was using XP, but I remember just popping the cd in, rebooting, and then resizing
<jeran> just my laptop screen vga isnt either
<unreal-dude> loganRun install win7 with 50% of HDD (or your choice of the space) and then install ubuntu afterwards
<geoffmcc> Supermanintights: def install win7 first, if it already installed then just shrink the drive like i said to make space for ubuntu. when you get to ubuntu, it will notice this and give a dual boot option
<unreal-dude> its not that hard
<Supermanintights> cool, thanks :)
<jeran> tried the system test it seems like its recognizing it
<geoffmcc> zandt: yes, you can use ubuntu to do it to, but its way easier for people who are having trouble to do in win
<zandt> geoffmcc, ah okay
<loganRun> unreal-dude, o.k. thanks
<zandt> Supermanintights, it's almost impossible to mess up, I promise
<Supermanintights> haha
<eicos> Any advice on dealing with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/789898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 789898 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu alternate 11.10 i386 crashes on installation" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Supermanintights> famous last words?
<zandt> haha
<jeran> says vga 0 and a line above that says screen 0 then below those two lines it has my laptop screen
<geoffmcc> Supermanintights: it will get you to a screen that has dual boot as an option. select that and you will be fine
<zandt> well I did it successfully... and I can almost guarantee you're smarter
<geoffmcc> Supermanintights: if anything happens you can always delete the ubuntu partions, and then use win7 disk to repair windows boot loader and windows will be back
<zandt> exactly
<Supermanintights> haha, cheers :)
<meerkats> there is a defective installation of vegastrike in my laptop, I cannot shut it down, not even with system monitor, tips?
<jeran> I thought it was easier to boot Ubunto first and partition for windows
<jeran> Any Ideas bluesKaj
<geoffmcc> Supermanintights: it has been a while, only thing i dont remember for sure is after you shrink the drive in windows to make room for ubuntu if you should format that new partion or leave it raw, i believe just leave it raw. if ubuntu dont give dual boot option, then just go back and format
<jeran> I can use both in windows 7 on the same laptop dual booted
<jeran> anyone know of a way to get s-video working ATI radeon x1200, Ubuntu 11.10
<zandt> jeran, I've never tried it that way
<zandt> I partitioned with the ubuntu cd
<BluesKaj> jeran, which driver?
<jeran> the one Ubuntu loaded
<ironfoot495> Hi I've goot two hard drive win7 just wont let me see ubuntu 10.04. an I get some help?
<ironfoot495> is there away to solve this problem?
<LikeA> can anyone help here, i have an old laptop, cd drive dont seem to work, cant boot from usb. it has windows ME on it, any way, at all, that i can boot something?
<jeran> everything except those works well except my volume dial (no big deal) and some other shortcut keys
<ironfoot495> no ubuntu s not load win7 MBRwont let me through.
<meerkats> what does error 1 and error 2 mean?
<Galvatron> LikeA: Assuming it supports a USB boot, use the UNetbootin, to create a bootable pendrive
<ironfoot495> also win7 has dominated both drives .
<zandt> meerkats, on what
<dr_willis> jeran:  with the ati drivers from what i recall..  tv out was never supported.. but its been ages since i last used ati.
<meerkats> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<meerkats> make[1]: *** [vssetup] Error 1
<meerkats> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/dexter/Compiled/VegaStrike_SVN/vegastrike'
<meerkats> make: *** [all] Error 2
<LikeA> Galvatron: it cant boot from usb.. i guess im screwed here
<dr_willis> ironfoot495:  You installed ubuntu to the 2nd hard drive?
<meerkats> zandt, that
<ironfoot495> Yes
<jeran> Zandt  I just made a usb boot with linux pendrive on another computer and installed with a partition the size I wanted for windows 7
<ironfoot495> but win7 wont let me get to it???
<Galvatron> LikeA: Seems like buying a new optical might be the best option
<dr_willis> ironfoot495:  you  could have grub install to the mbr of the 2nd hard drive. then tell bios to boot that hd. windows wouldent be affected at all.
<zandt> jeran, nice
<zandt> meerkats, I'm googling... what are you compiling ?
<dr_willis> ironfoot495:  win7 'get to it' is very un clear.. did the grub bootloader install? you see a grub menu?
<meerkats> zandt, a game
<jeran> dr_willis I can use them in windows though
<zandt> what's it say before you get the error ?
<zandt> PM it to me if it's long
<zandt> or pastebin it
<dr_willis> jeran:  ati has been known to not release all their specs.. so not all features of their cards get supported under linux.
<ironfoot495> Isaw where it said it saw other OS  did I want to set the boot some where else and I said no.
<dr_willis> jeran:  the fact the tv out works in windows.. shows you got the cables correct :) and not much else.
<go8765>  hello.can anybody help me with seamonky? when I run chatzilla it fall down
<ironfoot495> Now when I bboot up all I see is the win7 MBR
<Crupulus> Hi, any reason why firefox fails completly at loading pages? other apps (XChat) work fully, but i just can't load pages, or once every 10 attempts
<dr_willis> ironfoot495:  i would install and put the grub mbr on the 2nd hard drive. and set bios to boot that hd.
<zandt> meerkats, I'm just assuming something is missing, a dependency, so the stuff that comes before the error should clue us in
<jeran> oh ok is it possible to take the drivers from windows and install
<Crupulus> be it on google or other websites
<ironfoot495> ok I'll do it
<meerkats> zandt, the line above reads: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_datalist_get_data'
<BluesKaj> jeran, the only thing I can think of is the ati catalyst app, it might help you configure the video outputs
<Galvatron> Crupulus: Seems like an FF issue, not a Ubuntu one...
<jeran> where do I get that app?
<dr_willis> jeran:  you dont use windows drivers on linux normally
<oCean> meerkats: consult the maintainers of the package, we cannot provide support for software that's not in the official repositories
<skegeek> Do I have to make my external screen "mirrored" so Ubuntu will stop putting new windows/dialogs on built-in screen? It's annoying having to drag things over (left) to be on my external screen. External screen is on left in display settings.
<jeran> yeah but I have read that sometimes it will work
<dr_willis> jeran:  not for video cards
<dr_willis> skegeek:  whats your video chipset?
<nullucas> what's the best way to backup files and also check their integrity regularly? md5sum?
<dr_willis> nullucas:  fsarchiver is handy for that
<skegeek> Intel Mobile 965 Express Chipset
<zandt> meerkats, I'm still looking, what game is it ?
<MonkeyDust> !fsarchiver > MonkeyDust
<Galvatron> dr_willis: It is nVidia that is (in)famous for not releasing any specs, ths leaving Nouveau devs lurking in the complete darkenss of reverse engineering. AMD/ATI is just the opposite way (bothe of therir dirivers are a russian roulette though).
<jeran> dr_willis, thanks
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> jeran i love you
<Galvatron> jeran: I also recommend trying #radeon (for open source) and #ati (for proprietary drivvers)
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> i love you jeran
<ft_mn> Hi, how is it possible to connect to a hidden network, if the networks essid has 0 length and by only its bssid??
<oCean> LaFlakitaBnAsika: please stop that
<ft_mn> Hi, how is it possible to connect to a hidden network, if the networks essid has 0 length and by only knowing its bssid??
<jeran> Galvatron not sure what you mean
<jeran> laflkitabnasika....................ok?
<skegeek> lol...I was wondering why he asked for my video info :P
<jeran> Galvatron will you explain?
<kj4> can i run ubuntu with windows?
<ft_mn> Hi, how is it possible to connect to a hidden network, if the networks essid has 0 length and by only knowing its bssid?? from the terminal at least
<MonkeyDust> kj4  you mean dual boot?
<jeran> kj4 not at the same time but dual boot yes doing it as we speak
<kj4> ok
<skegeek> kj4: You can dual boot it, or you can use Wubi to install Linux on the side as you would windows software.
<Galvatron> jeran: I mean Radeon support channels
<jeran> I had bad luck with wubi it slowed my system down alot.
<jeran> oh ok thanks galvatron
<sskalnik>  Trying to ssh from one ubuntu box to another. I use the correct account name and pw, but I still get 'permission denied'
<Crupu> umm, i'm trying to do "su root" and it asks me the password. It's the same as when i do any "sudo" command, right ?
<sskalnik> Crupu:  yes
<Crupu> AH, well it doesn't work lol. "Authentification failure" - any idea why?
<kj4> Crupu: you need the root passwd to su
<murfie> because there is no root pw
<oCean> Crupu: sskalnik is not correct, it's NOT the same pw as with sudo
<Crupu> ah lol gonna try without
<jeran> Galvatron, no one is in those channels
<vellskaya> hy I like if its posible install pepakura designer in ubuntu
<oCean> Crupu: also, we don't support enabling the root password
<sskalnik> oCean:  I stand corrected
<murfie> I do
<oCean> sskalnik: heh, not a problem :)
<Crupu> So what should i enter ? i tried no pw, still didnt work
<murfie> I love it
<geoffmcc> Crupu: it would actually be sudo su
<oCean> Crupu: you can't use su
<oCean> Crupu: use sudo
<Crupu> ah
<murfie> sudo -s
<Crupu> sudo root" ?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> spanish
<oCean> Crupu: sudo -i to start interactive root shell
<oCean> !es | LaFlakitaBnAsika
<ubottu> LaFlakitaBnAsika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ??
<murfie> !man sudo
<sskalnik> 'sudo su root' just worked for me
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmm
<kj4> Crupu: specify a username with ssh using the '-l' option
<oCean> sskalnik: yes, but it's somewhat silly
<sskalnik> oCean:  quite
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> creo que ya entre al canal y no habre
<sskalnik> !es > LaFlakitaBnAsika
<ubottu> LaFlakitaBnAsika, please see my private message
<Galvatron> jeran: Physically noone, or simply no instant reply?
<moonunitzappa> hello
<jeran> well I saw you went in there but see no chatting
<moonunitzappa> can anyone help me right quick, just got a new usb wifi card. Netgear wn111v2        i only get 1-2 bars when using it and with my old shitty belkin i get full bars?
<Doghouse> I "upgraded" from 11.04 to 11.10 and really hate the way this bar on the left works, and can't access applications from a simple menu.  I'm not finding an obvious way to return things back to normal.  What am I missing?
<moonunitzappa> thats unity for your Doghouse
<pippo> ciao
<Galvatron> !unity | Doghouse
<ubottu> Doghouse: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<moonunitzappa> i went back to 10.10  but there are some ways you can get past that and make it look how it useto
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> spanishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Galvatron> moonunitzappa: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3-based Unity
<shomon> ciao pippo you need an italian chat
<shomon> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Doghouse> what the heck were they thinking with this cr@p??  it has my head hurting and I feel quite ticked off that they'd do this.  Thanks for the tips.
<pippo> ciao
<helo1> How can you make the current releases look like 10.10 and prior (gnome2)
<Galvatron> moonunitzappa: If you want a more GNOME 2-like experience, you should use either the "fallback" session (ubuntu-fallback or gnome-fallback - can't remember the exact package name) or Mate (a fork of GNOME2, unfortunately lacking but the most core applets).
<helo1> The best I've been able to do so far is 11.10 with gnome3
<dr_willis> Doghouse:  read up on the various using unity, and unity tweak guides..
<EvilResistance> helo1:  is there a reason you don't want GNOME3 shell? (aka not unity)
<helo1> I hate it in comparison to my older gnome2
<EvilResistance> helo1:  hate what, GNOME 3 or Unity?
<helo1> I dislike the removal of the menues
<dr_willis> Doghouse:  check webupd8 and the omgubuntu blog sites. There are also indicator applets to give unity a old-fashioned gnome menu
 * miadbahrami hi
<helo1> I also HATE HATE HATE not having the taskbar at the bottom to organize open windows
<pippo> ciao
<helo1> It's Mac all over again with unity
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<dr_willis> I dont find it like mac at all..
<Galvatron> The only problem with Shell is a horrible performance of Mutte
<Galvatron> *Mutter
<Doghouse> I HATE not having choice.  It's like ubuntu just twisted my arm behind my back with this "upgrade".
<dr_willis> Doghouse:  gnome2 is dead.. it was unity or gnome-shell  so you do have a choice.
<dr_willis> Or theres lubuntu or xubuntu
<helo1> @Doghouse
<helo1> EXACTLY
<Galvatron> Doghouse: If you want a more GNOME 2-like experience, you should use either the "fallback" session (ubuntu-fallback or gnome-fallback - can't remember the exact package name) or Mate (a fork of GNOME2, unfortunately lacking but the most core applets).
<overclucker> I still haven't upgraded  from 10.10, nor have I felt pressured to do so
<Doghouse> I just need need to be able to move that bar, and I need the menus.  they may not look all pretty, but they work fast and simple
<dr_willis> theres some mod/hack out to move the panel to the bottom. (not used it)
<Galvatron> overclucker: It is quite safe, especially since 11.04 also has GNOME2 (by default) and Compiz 0.8.6 (through PPA)
<Galvatron> dr_willis: In Unity it would bebest to just kick it out and replace with an external dock
<moonunitzappa> ty Galvatron   but i took care of that problem a while ago, just went bac k to 10 10
<overclucker> Galvatron: i've been thinking about upgrading to +1 since it'll be lts
<Galvatron> For now 11.04 seems like a better option, supporing all the stuff from 10.10 and being supported till 12.10 goes out
<dr_willis> Galvatron:  i just install awn.. and  move along....
<helo1> @moonunitzappa: You'd be better off going to 10.04 LTS for the longer update period before having to figure out something else
<dr_willis> I do think they should have included a classic menu like -->  http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<moonunitzappa> good idea helo1.   Is there much of a diffrence between 10.4 and 10.10?
<helo1> @moonunitzappa: minimal that I've come accross
<moonunitzappa> awesome, thanks, ill get on tha
<helo1> You get a lot more vendor support for sticking with LTS as well
<helo1> In my experience anyway
<harovali> hi, I'm about to download ubuntu server, and it lets me choose 32bit or 64bit (that is recommended). Which should I choose ? I'm accustomed to 32 bits
<helo1> How much ram do you have
<helo1> harovali
<harovali> helo1: 2GB
<EvilResistance> harovali:  its dependent on your architecture
<helo1> CPU?
<EvilResistance> harovali:  if your processor is a 64bit processor, 64bit is recommended
<EvilResistance> harovali:  if your processor is *not* 64bit, you will need to use 32bit
<Mrpickleface> hey
<reisio> heyo
<harovali> EvilResistance: I have to check that
<helo1> hello
<Galvatron> moonunitzappa: I guess getting back to 10.04 makes a little sense. 11.04 is supported 6 months shorter - until X 2012 vs IV 2013 and 12.04 LTS goes out in april
<EvilResistance> harovali:  if you tell us the model of your processor we can find out
<EvilResistance> or at least, i can :P
<harovali> EvilResistance: let me check
<blackbox> is dmesg stored in /var/log/kern.log or is their other log files it is stored in... (i.e other files under /var/log stored in pieces:)
<Mrpickleface> so erm, my graphics card drivers arent installed afaik I have GT 520 by Nividea :p
<helo1> @blackbox: I think dmesg just reads the syslog
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  so you run 'jockey-gtk' and does it suggest any drivers. (or 'addational drivers' from the menus)
<blackbox> ok, gotcha
<Flannel> Galvatron: If you're on 11.04, you'll need to upgrade twice to get to 12.04 when it comes out, compared to once if you're on 10.04
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: I'm using ubuntu 10.04 atm, erm how do I run jockey-gtk ?
<Galvatron> Mrpickleface: Best download the latest stable (290.10) from nVidia's website
<MichelleZ> dmesg actually shows the kernel output ringbuffer, its not actually syslog
<oCean> helo1: blackbox, dmesg is actually a kernel (driver) message buffer, not
<harovali> EvilResistance: helo1:  what happens if I install ubuntu 32 bits on a 64 bits cpu ?
<oCean> ^that
<helo1> @harovali: It will work fine
<EvilResistance> harovali:  it'll still work, but it might have some speed decreases... 64bit OS is designed to take care of the full 64bit capabilities of your processor...
<helo1> ^^ Yep
<DrPenguin> EvilResistance: I dont think he would see a speed decrease persay, just whatever a 32bit OS is capable of
<harovali> thanks you both EvilResistance helo1
<MichelleZ> the main difference is ram addressing, you can go over 2G per process and over 4G total without messing around with bigmem kernels and what not
<DrPenguin> theres an obvious performance difference between a 32 and 64bit OS tho
<Mrpickleface> Galvatron: I downloaded it but erm..what do I open it with ?
<blackbox> ya, but I just wanted to know where the dmesg was storing/reading it's stuff from. And I know believe it is syslog... but to be sure I will have to dmseg > dmesg.stuff and compare dmesg_stuff with syslog to see if they are exact copies
<helo1> Mainly, there are opcodes in the 64 bit command set that can do things that would normally take multiple cycles/opcodes
<oCean> blackbox: it's a buffer in memory
<MichelleZ> there are also extra registers on 64bit CPU that well optimised code can make use of in tight inner loop situations etc
<helo1> I'm out. Catch yah later.
<escott> blackbox, dmesg is the kernel ringbuffer. when syslog starts it copies the ringbuffer to disk
<blackbox> " blackbox: it's a buffer in memory" yes but doesn't it get written to a log file
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: you here?...
<Galvatron> Flannel: The current machine is going to be used for up to 6-8 months at best, and at this time I might fully migrate to Apple (even if not, 11.04 is quite likely to be the last system on tthis computer).
<blackbox> and isn't syslog where dmesg copies itself?
<MichelleZ> at startup yes, later kernel events might not end there
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  in and out all day long...
<oCean> blackbox: as MichelleZ says, not everything dmesg contains is written to logs, dmesg is often more detailed in error messages
<wi-nick> @blackbox there's dmesg files rotating in /var/log
<MichelleZ> if for some reason you are on a R/O fs as well syslog can't be written to, but dmesg will contain stuff
<escott> blackbox, your terminology is confusing. there is a syslog file (and a kern.log) syslogd (the logging daemon) copies dmesg to kern.log and also /var/log/syslog
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: okay..how do I open the program you told me to ?
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  type its name in the terminal, or alt-f2 or whatever..
<blackbox> ok I see sorry for the confusion
<oCean> escott: not really copies, not everything in dmesg buffer is written to disk
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: okay, what was it called again?
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  or look for 'Addational Drivers' In the menus.
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  most irc clients have history on their UP arrow key.. :)
<dr_willis> jockey-gtk
<dr_willis>  jockey-
<dr_willis> jockey-gtk   jockey-kde   jockey-text
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: it says no properitry drivers are in use on this system
<dr_willis> and does it list some to install?
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> Try installing the 'nvidia-current' package perhaps.. some cards may confuse jockey
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: how ?
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  fire up any of the package manger tools and install 'nvidia-current'
<dr_willis> apt-get install PACKAGENAME, or use the gui tools and search/install.
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install PAKAGENAME' :)
<Galvatron> I've already instructed him on using pakages from nVidia's website.;)
<MrTopless> Anyone interested in electronic music if yes, then try my http://juslintek.caster.fm radio, maybe you will like it :-)
<dr_willis> From nvidia site.. you are on your own..
<dr_willis> I just use the ones from the repos.
<Galvatron> Manual module compilation after kernel upgrade is not a problem.;)
<Galvatron> They fix quite a lot of bugs
<dr_willis> for someone that had to ask how to run 'jockey-gtk' yes it is a problem.
<Galvatron> The only alternative source of the latest Forceware are xorg-edgers and x-updates/x-swap, whiich I don't trust in terms of stability.
<Doghouse> life is looking better.  I installed gnome, rebooted and I've got menus again!!!  and the stupid unity bar is gone!
<dr_willis> installed gnome?
<dr_willis> on 11.10?
<Doghouse> yes, 11.10.  I made the mistake of "upgrading"
<dr_willis> gnome was allready installed on 11.10 ubuntu.
<dr_willis> so its a bit vague on what you actually did.
<Galvatron> Either mate or "fallback". ;)
<dr_willis> I just install the classic-indicator-applet for classic style menus..  but guess it dosent matter.
<Doghouse> I went  to the ubuntu software center, typed in Gnome, clicked on the install button, and it installed.
<Doghouse> whatever it was, my system is usable now.
<Galvatron> Did you have to change default session?
<dr_willis> so you are using the gnome3 fallback mode.. which may get removed   in the next release..
<dr_willis> its also differnt in areas,  i hear compared to actual gnome2
<Doghouse> when I went to login, I selected gnome
<Galvatron> It was the original plan, but GNOME2 fans made the devs  leave it and work on it
<plusEV> How do I install girlfriend in bedroom?
<reisio> plusEV: /join #irl
<dr_willis> i doubt anyone made the devs so anything.. but its getting ot.
<Galvatron> Also, "fallback" is the defalult GNOME 3, while Unity and Sgell are just shells.
<Doghouse> well, if ubuntu forces unity with no alternative, then I'll be forced to use something else.
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> The alternative is Gnome-shell as mentioned earlier...
<dr_willis> and you are using gnome shells fall back mode
<dr_willis> which is basically a stop-gap measure from what ive read.
<Galvatron> dr_willis: There were likely a lot of pleas to make GNOME 3 more like it's predecessor, and they've listened to them
<exiff> Seasons greetings to you all
<Galvatron> Also, MATE is under development, so you'll alwase hate GNOME 2, this way or another
<dr_willis> I imagine in a few months/year - people will go 'whatver happened to Mate'
<dr_willis>  Now the Project to make a gnome-3 fork with a gnome-2 look/feel/theme/ might go somewhere.
 * dr_willis waits for some actual support questions now....
<Doghouse> whoever thought unity is a good idea should just go work for apple.
<exiff> Im having trouble with video playback on 10.04... whenever i use multiple monitors, the video just shows black, in mplayer and ffplay... how do i sort this out?
<Doghouse> thanks for all the help!
<dr_willis> exiff:  what video card/gpu?
<sskalnik> Receiving the error "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" when trying to install a package I have made. The package installed with nary a hiccup on the system on which it was built. The build and target are nigh identical (same hardware, same Ubuntu version). This error is not terribly informative. Where might I find a log for this sort of thing? Checked dpkg.log, but nothing useful
<dr_willis> exiff:  the video On the primary monitor is also black? or just the external?
<exiff> It's a laptop, so probably intel graphics
<exiff> Theyre both black dr_willis
<dr_willis> exiff:  i have laptops with ati, nvidia , and intel. :)  then theres  the new optimius-dual gpu laptops..
<dr_willis> exiff:  what player? tried vlc?
<dr_willis> exiff:  does sound play? so you can tell the video is actually playing and its just the video thats black?
<exiff> Vlc works... but sometimes i need to use mplayer and ffplay
<exiff> Sound plays just fine dr_willis
<dr_willis> exiff:  sometimes? the same video is black in vlc, but works in mplayer?
<dr_willis> exiff:  only SOME vidoes are black? or are all them?
<exiff> No, vlc always shows the video,but mplayer and ffplay shows black.
<exiff> All of them dr_willis
<dr_willis> check the 'video' out option in vlc and mplayer. could be you need to set them both to be the same.
<dr_willis> i forget the exact option. but theres like half a dozen ways to display the vidoes. X11, DirectRendering, and others..
<exiff> Yes, vlc has it on x11 video output
<dr_willis> alternavely it could be a video codec that the problem player cant handle.
<exiff> Are similar settings available in mplayer dr_willis?
<dr_willis> exiff:  i belive so. been ages since i used mplayer
<cordoval> what is the du full command to list the file count on top folders?
<cordoval> I need to remove files on my system
<cordoval> du --exclude='*.o' what else?
<cordoval> need to list the top space eaters on file count
<exiff> Codecs arent the problem because it does this for every type of video
<exiff> Anyway thanks for your help dr_willis ^^,
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: can I pm you ?
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  i may have to leave at any time. going to look at  a house for sale.
<cordoval> please file count, what is the best command to listfolders that i can remove
<dr_willis> waiting for a phone call to head out the door.
<cordoval> with highest file count
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: okay well I'm having no luck with my graphic card problem..:S
<brophat> a couple times when I had chrome browser open and I right clicked on the browser icon in that menu bar on the left hand side everything froze and I had to hit the power button to reboot.
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact video card. could be its quirky.
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  for my 5+ nvidia systems.. takes me all of like 2 min to get them going.
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: what do you have to do to set them up?..
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  run jockey-gtk and click click.. reboot... done...
<juso> Anyone have an iphone and using it with their ubuntu computer for things?
<Belial`> dr_willis, you wouldn't be saying that if you had a system with optimus.
<Belial`> although if you did, tell me your secret.
<brophat> it does not seem to happen with any of the other apps in the menu bar. is this a known bug?
<blackbox> question , I am wondering what the /usr/share/adduser.conf is for and when you would use this instead of the one in /etc ?
<dr_willis> Belial`:  then id be saying 'good luck'
<Belial`> dr_willis, haha. i hear ya. i'm actually going to give ironhide a crack and see if i get any results.
<Belial`> i used bumblebee some time back and it somewhat worked.
<Belial`> at this point i just want to turn off my nvidia card for battery life.
<graft> brophat: are you familiar with alt-sysrq-R?
<dr_willis> Belial`:  im not going to be in the market for a new laptop any time soon.  :) I found a netbook on clearance for $150 it does all i need.
<cordoval> what is the best way to output top folders with highest file count?
<cordoval> from cli
<brophat> graft no
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: hmm okay..that isent working for me..lol
<brophat> that reboots from terminal?
<graft> brophat: it's a key combination you can use to put your system into 'raw mode', so if x windows is locked up, just hit that and you can ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: its weird when I downloaded the 12.3 version I dident have this problem
<dr_willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/628662/unix-command-to-list-folders-with-file-counts
<graft> brophat: then you can kill stuff or restart gdm or whatever
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  im not clear on what all you have done. so really cant suggest anything else.
<NeedHelp> Hello everybody
<brophat> graft ok
<NeedHelp> Could anyone help me to adjust resolution settings?
<guntbert> graft: sudo du -s /* | sort -n
<brophat> graft have you heard of the bug I have here?
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: how do I get my exact graphic card name ?
<graft> brophat: nope
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  check lspci output, or hwinfo output
<graft> brophat: are you running compiz or something like that?
<graft> brophat: oh wait you clicked the unity icon
<NeedHelp> How can set resolution to start from upper left corner?
<guntbert> graft: sudo du -s /* | sort -nr   (sorry, I forgot the r)
<graft> guntbert: eh?
<NeedHelp> anybody?
<dr_willis> NeedHelp:  more details would be helpfull..
<brophat> graft I had something like it but I unistalled it
<brophat> just today I uninstalled it
<guntbert> graft: were you not asking for a way to get your folders sorted by size?
<NeedHelp> i have installed 15" lcd insted of 14.1" to my laptop
<graft> guntbert: nope, you got me confused with someone else mate
<NeedHelp> so resolution is out of visible area
<brophat> forget what it was called, looks like mac tray
<guntbert> graft: sorry :)
<graft> brophat: ah... well, some buggy software could definitely lock up the system
<brophat> ok
<eutheria> can i force a package downgrade?
<guntbert> cordoval:  sudo du -s /* | sort -nr
<graft> eutheria: yes
<EvilResistance> eutheria:  depends on what package, but you can force it...
<NeedHelp> no help? :)
<EvilResistance> eutheria:  downgrading a package may sometimes break things though
<graft> NeedHelp: what's your question?
<brophat> graft what are the key combinations for alt-sysrq-R ??
<eutheria> EvilResistance, i will risk it
<NeedHelp> graf: i need move screen to left
<graft> brophat: just that, Alt, sysRq (it's on your keyboard somewhere, look around), R
<brophat> ok bwahahaha
<graft> brophat: usually SysRq is with the print screen key
<dr_willis> sysreq = printscreen here.
<brophat> ok found it
<dr_willis> some laptops make it very hard to actually use sysreq
<brophat> it was next to the funciont keys
<graft> brophat: yeah... do you know how to kill stuff from a terminal?
<NeedHelp> hoe
<cordoval> guntbert,[~]# du -s ~/* | sort -nr
<eutheria> ok next question, how can i force a downgrade?
<cordoval> but it does not go that deeper
<brophat> graft as with everything else in linux, I at one time knew how
<NeedHelp> How to adjust position using modeline?
<graft> NeedHelp: what do you mean, move screen to left?
<brophat> jsut a matter of remembering
<NeedHelp> i mean i need change visible area
<brophat> but it is something i should remember and write down this time
<graft> brophat: well, next time you have a problem, alt-sysrq-r, ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty, login, kill away
<BarkingFish> graft: quickest way is to check with ps aux  what programs are running, then type  killall <name of program>
<graft> BarkingFish: i know, thanks, i was just checking if brophat did for his own sake :)
<Mrpickleface> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1) does that help dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> i normally can get to a console with alt-ctrl-f1, rarely recall using alt-sysreq-r
<BarkingFish> you can also use the signal codes if you know them, like kill -11 mplayer  or whatever
<BarkingFish> ah, ok then, sorry
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  mans nothign to me. I thought you said it was a 520 or somthing earlier.
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  it may be its to new for 11.10
<graft> dr_willis: yeah, alt-sysrq-r is only in cases where X stops recognizing keyboard input for whatever reason
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: im using 10.04
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: its actually old lol
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  i suggest trying 11.10 then.
<NeedHelp> any hacker who could help me please pm
<graft> Mrpickleface: don't try 11.10
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: same problem on it with the card...
<brophat> graft guess this would be a way to kill program http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5681010/stop-an-application-through-terminal
<dr_willis> NeedHelp:  'hacker' is a vague and meaningless word...
<Mrpickleface> graft: ?
<klemmerj> New to (X)ubuntu - Quick Q on Xubuntu desktop icons: The default seems to be to have everything in $HOME on the desktop.  How does one change this so that only the default icons and items in the $HOME/Desktop dir are visible?
<dr_willis> Mrpickleface:  but 12.04 alpha worked?
<Mrpickleface> dr_willis: yes
<guntbert> cordoval: try with      find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -print | xargs du -sk | sort -rn
<klemmerj> This is on a new install of 11.10
<juso> Curious, Does anyone use ubuntu as their only OS?
<graft> me!
<NeedHelp> Anybody know good manual about modeline?
<blackbox> I am curious the linux folder structure /bin /sbin /dev /proc ,...etc which files have to be with the kernel and not on a seperate partition or gotton off a nfs network?
<klemmerj> FWIW, I have Fedora, CentOS, Win7 and Xubuntu at the moment.
<juso> graft, oh yah? how long so far?
<guntbert> !ot | juso
<ubottu> juso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<graft> juso: ten years, i think
<blackbox> like does /var directory have to be on the same partition as /boot ,...etc
<atapia984> I use Ubuntu as my only OS got rid of Winblows 7 the minute I got my laptop
<graft> juso: well, i was using debian for a while, i switched to ubuntu i think with hardy or warty
<dr_willis> blackbox:  /boot/ can be its own partition.
<Mrpickleface> im getting so frusterated lol
<juso> graft, so you just don't buy any hardware that wouldn't work with ubuntu, as its starting to limit me, things I need to make tasks much easier is the software that can only be installed on mac/windows
<dr_willis> i alwyas tend to buy hardware thats been out for at least 6 mo Mrpickleface  :)
<NeedHelp> Okay guys tell me how to set resolution to start pixels from custom
<NeedHelp> ?
<graft> juso: i haven't really had that many hardware issues, but i usually don't go out of my way to get the bleeding edge stuff
<dr_willis> NeedHelp:  to clarify.. You replaced a laptops Internal LCD screen with one of higher res?
<juso> I don't look at it as bleeding edge, I look at it as will it save me time/is it convenient. example a fax/scanner/printer - the software is amazing for the one I have
<cordoval> anyone knows what the a pear cache folder is generated on tmp?
<llutz> !fhs | blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<the-master> does anyone know if AOL desktop can be installed on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> AOL still has a desktop app?
<dr_willis> !appdb | the-master
<ubottu> the-master: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<the-master> Dr_willis: yes, they do, I love the chat feature
 * dr_willis can imagine the chat aol users have... (oh wait..sorry that sounded mean...) :)
<KingPin> hahahaha
<KingPin> yeah it did. yet amusing
<klemmerj> New to (X)ubuntu - Quick Q on Xubuntu desktop icons: The default seems to be to have everything in $HOME on the desktop.  How does one change this so that only the default icons and items in the $HOME/Desktop dir are visible?
<dr_willis> Dosent AOL chat use that AOL im client?
<KingPin> so in effect any oscar based client?
<pooltable> help have xfce installed how do i lock my computer ?
<graft> juso: do you mean the software that comes on a CD with your printer, etc.?
<brophat> graft I tested that alt sysrq R combo and it did not reboot my computer. maybe my keyboard just isn't talking to ubuntu so well
<the-master> lol @ dr_willis, unfortunately not...they are two separate clients, AIM can't get on AOL chats, but they can get on AIM chats
<reisio> pooltable: xscreensaver-command lock
<reisio> pooltable: xscreensaver-command -lock even
<sskalnik> pooltable:  click on your name, then 'lock screen'?
<graft> brophat: it's not to reboot the computer, it's to release your keyboard from a locked-up X windows
<brophat> ahh ok
<graft> brophat: there are other combos that do reboot the system, see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<brophat> graft when I go to terminal with ctrl alt F1 how do I get back to the gui?
<pooltable> sskalnik i do not see my name where is it?
<brophat> ok thanks
<graft> brophat: ctrl-alt-f7 or ctrl-alt-f8
<blackbox> typically , on a large linux server/super computer how do they setup the linux directories . (i.e do they use seperate partitions for each folder /bin /var /...etc or can they use each on on seperate disks ,or is their some other standard way system admins set it up)
<mintux>  in gnome3 how to add applet to my panel or move them?
<juso> graft: yes, has some great features
<NeedHelp> dr_willis: i replaced screen with lower res and cant get screen in right position
<graft> juso: usually i find that stuff to be garbage, but to each his own
<juso> Why would it be garbage exactly?
<llutz> blackbox: ##linux
<guntbert> juso: please keep discussions here to ubuntu support
<sskalnik> pooltable:  usually in the upper right hand corner
<mintux> left click doesn't work
<pooltable> sskalnik i see it i had to add session menu and thanks
<mario12> hey
<wiredvamp> i am try to get my webcam to work on skype
<sskalnik> pooltable:  no prob, enjoy xfce!
<pooltable> sskalnik i am now i use to it in a few days
<klemmerj> Anyone out there have an idea?  Or a pointer as to where to look for a solution?
<blackbox> google is the best one
<guntbert> klemmerj: did you ask in #xubuntu? they might better know what is the matter
<klemmerj> Good idea.  Now to figure out how to get there.  This is my first go at IRC.  Thanks.
<guntbert> klemmerj: /join #xubuntu
<sjuxax> Just a quick poll: what do you have make -j?
<reisio> klemmerj: sounds like your config is confused
<guntbert> sjuxax: don't take polls in this channel please
<klemmerj> guntbert: thanks.  you'd think after 30 years i'd have used this puppy at least one already.  :-/
<guntbert> klemmerj: Good luck :-)
<klemmerj> reisio: I concur.
<helpmePlz> guys please, I've spent 12 hours
<helpmePlz> how the hell do i play a asx strem file
<helpmePlz> on ubuntu
<helpmePlz> on firefox it crashes, on chrominum it says missing plugin
<helpmePlz> I've tried every tutorial only to fail.
<edbian> helpmePlz, hang on
<edbian> helpmePlz, lemme look it up
<helpmePlz> Thanks.
<helpmePlz> I looked up but the mplayer extensions and vlc player stuff don't seem to work :/
<dr_willis> helpmePlz:  got a url to the stream for testing?
<helpmePlz> http://www.voanews.com/wm/voa/africa/soma/soma1700a.asx
<edbian> helpmePlz, yeah first thing I saw mplayer
<helpmePlz> Doesn't work regardless of what I do, seriously considering switch back to crap windows xp
<dr_willis> I thought you could do somthing like  'vlc  http://www.voanews.com/wm/voa/africa/soma/soma1700a.asx
<helpmePlz> Everything else in ubuntu works flawlessly
<edbian> helpmePlz, so you have installed mplayer and  mozilla-mplayer
<helpmePlz> Correct edbian
<helpmePlz> neither seem to work.
<edbian> helpmePlz, and you've restarted firefox?
<helpmePlz> Yes.
<helpmePlz> Restart, reinstalled everything.
<edbian> helpmePlz, are you sure the process died?
<helpmePlz> .asx files will not stream.
<helpmePlz> edbian:  very sure.
<pooltable> i have mplayer install how do i change the skin it get it to work via gui
<graft> pooltable: install smplayer
<edbian> helpmePlz, start firefox in the term and try to play the file.  This way you'll get errors
<pooltable> graft i have that
<dr_willis> i cant get that url to play in windows....
<graft> pooltable: so what's your issue?
<helpmePlz> So no simple solution to stream .asx files?
<helpmePlz> I figured this would be trivial to solve.
<dr_willis>  http://www.voanews.com/wm/voa/africa/soma/soma1700a.asx
<bsmith093> vlc?
<pooltable> graft just trying to get it wo work mplayer but with vlc i go to full screen but i still see the top and bottom of my computer mune bar how do i fix it ?
<dr_willis> there we go. finally took off in windows... trying it in vlc in windows now. (not on a linxu box with sound)
<llutz> helpmePlz: wget that asx-file, edit it, remove the "?WMCache=0" at the end and play it with "mplayer soma1700a.asx
<edbian> helpmePlz, did you start firefox in the term and try to play the file that way to see errors?
<helpmePlz> http://www.infowars.com/stream.pls that seems to stream
<helpmePlz> in banshee
<helpmePlz> but anything with a .asx extension will either crash firefox or say "Missing plugin" In chromimum
<theadmin> helpmePlz: Hm, my Chromium tries to download the file
<dr_willis> chrome here launched windows media player. :) vlc on windows did not start the stream either.
<graft> pooltable: with mplayer you see some bars if you fullscreen?
<bsmith093> iv ponly had vlc ever choke on things that turned out to not actually be a media file ":)
<edbian> dr_willis, did wmp play the .asx stream?
<graft> that asx stream seems like it has network issues
<dr_willis> edbian:  after about 4 min it started..
<dr_willis> edbian:  vlc and smplayer both on windows dotn seem to want to play it.. they dont even try
<edbian> dr_willis, mmm
<edbian> helpmePlz, test this with a different .asx stream
<dr_willis> oh wait.. they may just be slow like wmp... smplayer is now buffering
<dr_willis> smplayer is working with http://www.voanews.com/wm/voa/africa/soma/soma1700a.asx   under windows.
<dr_willis> No idea what language they are speaking. :) but it is working on smplayer for me.
<helpmeplz_2> gawd... why does linux hate me
<helpmeplz_2> Back to the issue I was having with .asx streaming
<helpmeplz_2> any feedback? or quick fixes
<mcc> Hello, just set up a new Ubuntu by downloading a virtualbox image... is there a way to remove/uninstall this "messaging menu"?
<edbian> indeed, why is linux so awful at player an obscure proprietary format video stream
<dr_willis> cut/paste the url  into mplayer
<dr_willis> Its audio only. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Huh, I dunno why VLC fails for you, it works nicely for me
<helpmeplz_2> theadmin: is it streaming from the browser?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  the stream takes like 4 min to even get started.. may be i was impatient.
<helpmeplz_2> It starts almost instantly on windows, any way to increase caching speed?
<dr_willis> helpmeplz_2:  im on widows.. and it definatly did not start instantly here..
<theadmin> helpmeplz_2: No it ain't, I disabled the browser plugin and just told Chrome to open files in VLC so it works... I hate browser media player plugins
<theadmin> They're annoying
<dr_willis> yep - i agree with theadmin ..
<OerHeks> dr_willis, i guess that samoa stream never had that much listeners from all over the world
<helpmeplz_2> theadmin:  how can I do what you did?
<helpmeplz_2> To get vlc to open it via chrome
<theadmin> helpmeplz_2: Type "about:plugins" in Chromium's address bar, disable the VLC plugin, then download an asx file, mark "Always open this kind of file".
<mcc> Another question... I'm trying to uninstall some of the software that came with Ubuntu... I clicked Remove on one and it said... ""If you uninstall Gwibber Social Client, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?"
<mcc> ...What does this mean? does this mean if I uninstall Gwibber, then I will not get future updates with Gwibber if I do an automatic software upgrade?
<mcc> Or does it mean that I'm opting out of gui upgrades if I uninstall "gwibber"?
<theadmin> mcc: Pretty much means Gwibber will be excluded from updates
<helpmeplz_2> theadmin:  thank you very much, goodbye folks.
<edbian> mcc, that's right
<mcc> Great, thanks
<edbian> mcc, if you uninstall gwibber you will not get updates to the gwibber package
<mario12> hey
<edbian> mario12, hi
<mario12> trying to recover deleted partition with TestDisk
<vouth> Hi!! <3 Could someone talk me through using Compiz exclusively with software rendering?
<mario12> anyone knows, how to go about it?
<ptaylor> join #ubuntu-server
<edbian> ptaylor, who?
<edbian> ptaylor, ur missing the / ;)
<mcc> Is there not a way though to remove this "messaging menu", the little menu that has a mail envelope for an icon? I couldn't find any way to do so on google...
<NotJimCarrey> i'm upgrading my media server's storage drive to a 3tb drive and i'm gonna use XFS on it. anyone know if clonezille (or something simialar) can clone from a NTFS partition to an XFS partition?
<blackbox> use dd   not jim carrey
<theadmin> mcc: It's a part of the Indicator Applet. Search for that and uninstall it, but you'll lose some other menus like IM integration thing
<blackbox> it is in your /bin directory be careful though
<mcc> theadmin thank you
<r4y> I know I've tried to look up this before, but I never tried any programs regarding my question. Isn't there a program to compare any 2 types of files to tell if they are the same?
<mcc> Huh, that's odd. Somehow I've only installed one keyboard layout and it's Italian...
<NotJimCarrey> blackbox: since i'm moving nearly 1Tb, what would be the faster way? would just using a minimal boot disk be sufficient?
<r4y> I don't have much time, so I will be going soon.
<mcc> theadmin basically i don't want to be doing anything like IM at all with this particular install, it is a VM I am using for builds
<mario12> deleted partition anyone?
<theadmin> mcc: Ah cool, I beleive it's called "gnome-indicator-applet" or something, find that package and get rid of it
<blackbox> what is your main objective just to back up partition , or a large on , or does time matter ,...what ?
<r4y> I am sorry Mario, I don't think I have had that problem before but I could be wrong
<trism> mcc: the envelope is indicator-messages
<NotJimCarrey> blackbox: it's mostly media files (so almost all files are 1Gb or larger) and time is somewhat helpful, though I could always set it to run when i go to bed
<r4y> Isn't Mario asking how to fix a deleted partition?
<edbian> r4y, how to recover a deleted one
<r4y> That's what I meant, yes
<edbian> blackbox, did you figure out your security problem
<blackbox> testdisk to fix deleted partitions
<r4y> I got rid of the evolution envelope before in the applets on the top right
<cordoval> what is going on with ubuntu, not sure if it is my hardware or ubuntu
<r4y> I mean evolution will still be installed
<Mrpickleface> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91396/my-graphics-card-is-not-working-everything-is-really-huge
<cordoval> the windows go crazy and circular handles appear on each corner
<NotJimCarrey> is 6 hours an acurate estimate for moving 932Gb's from an NTFS drive to an XFS drive over SATA?
<cordoval> to move or drag or something
<cordoval> so how can i fix this? the window seems to have controls i have never seen before, to enlarge, move around, etc
<cordoval> but i cannot control it anymore with mouse and it hides
<cordoval> the cursos
<cordoval> cursor
<lee17> hi
<cordoval> anyone seeing this kind of behavior or is it related to my asusg73jw touchpad
<cordoval> hi lee17
<r4y> mcc: to remove the evolution indicator from the applet: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages then do killall gnome-panel
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470786
<lee17> hi cordoval im trying to partition my computer to install ubuntu.. i currently have windows 7 i don't know what to do
<cordoval> lee17, remove windows
<cordoval> just use ubuntu
<cordoval> there is nothing you cannot do with ubunt
<mcc> r4y: i think i removed it using the gui tool... i am resetting now, i'll see if it works
<mcc> theadmin trism r4y thanks much
<r4y> no problem
<edbian> cordoval, You cannot stream netflix
<r4y> It's one of the few things I made note of in a text file
<theadmin> edbian: Who really needs that anyway?
<edbian> theadmin, it's the best for MST3k
<mcc> hooray, messaging menu is gone
<r4y> ya, if you use Firefox get these 2 add-ons: downthemall and downloadhelper
<lee17> cordoval: i can't do that since i have work requiring a lot of OS to use
<cordoval> anyone seeing weird effects on windows on ubuntu
<sskalnik> lee17:  The installer should present you with an option to shrink the Windows partition and use the freed space for Ubuntu
<sythe> hey
<cordoval> whenever this happens i see circular organge controls on every corner of my windows
<cordoval> I have never seen these controls efore
<cordoval> before
<cordoval> help
<sythe> I'm using Wubi
<r4y> O coarse those are just options I made, but they work for me if you go to the right websites
<sythe> How can I upgrade to 11.10 w/o everything breaking?\
<edbian> sythe, do you mean to 12.04 alpha ?
<r4y> I've never succeeded when upgrading Ubuntu through the terminal
<r4y> It has always become broken
<sythe> edbian: No... the newest LTS
 * mcc upgraded from Ubuntu 10 to Ubuntu 11 an hour or so ago... I did it by erasing the hard drive and reinstalling
<cordoval> anyone?
<edbian> sythe, 11.10 is the newest version, the newest LTS is older than it
<sythe> mcc: Not an option
<ubuntuser1> hello,
<mcc> or well it was a vm so i deleted the hard drive and created a new one - _ -
<cordoval> orange window controllers, windows move like crazy
<mcc> yeah. not generally an option.
<cordoval> anyone?
<sythe> edbian: Well...then 10.10
<edbian> sythe, You wanna go back?
<BarkingFish> r4y: I've only been able to upgrade through a terminal, doing it in GUI has always gone wrong this end.
<sskalnik> sythe:  Newest LTS is either 10.04 or the 12.04 which is released in 2012
<edbian> sythe, 10.04 was an LTS btw
<sythe> edbian: Yay!
<r4y> I use CDs or a USB to upgrade but if you have a lot to back up and transfer upgrading through a terminal is understandable
<sskalnik> sythe:  Which version are you on now?
<Resistance> sskalnik:  10.04 is the only LTS currently out there.  until 12.04 is released at least.
<sythe> So...how can I do updates in 10.04 w/o it messing up?
<Resistance> just an FYI
<ubuntuser1> I have a network printer but I have no idea what is the IP and it is already configured in the system. I would like to know if there is a command to get the list of devices within the network in order to find out what is the IP of the printer
<Resistance> sythe:  what type of updates do you want to do?
<sskalnik> Resistance:  I thought that was what I wrote
<sythe> Resistance: Standard, everyday updates...and kernel ones, too
<compitz> hi guys
<Resistance> sskalnik:  was clarifying your statements ;P
<sskalnik> Resistance:  Roger
<compitz> edbian and escott, are you there?
<r4y> O, well then
<Resistance> sythe:  then don't use an LTS, if you want the everyday updates like are in 11.10/11.04/etc. you'll have to *always* be on the latest release
<benn1> hello people
<sythe> Resistance: Ideally, just security ones...this is basically a server...so...I can't update/reinstall much
<benn1> XMAS!!
<Resistance> sythe:  security updates are usually installed anyways
<Resistance> sythe:  at least the major security updates
<sythe> Resistance: Really?
<benn1> when i stream a video in my firefox browser.. how can i find the file of the video in tmp?
<MrFisherman> Is there a safe downgrade to mesa video driver, if i don't like the ATI Proprietary driver?
<sythe> Resistance: I'm using Chrome 8...probably not that secure
<r4y> I don't know what the order is supposed to be but I do sudo apt-get upgrade then sudo apt-get update, and also sudo apt-get check
<sskalnik> What is a good program for testing out serial interfaces? Something that could do a loopback.
<Resistance> sythe:  you can always check for backports of the versions you want, or you can try to find versions in PPAs for lucid, but generally Lucid is kept up to date
<mcc> Does Chrome on linux upgrade itself like on win/mac, or does it have to upgrade through apt?
<Resistance> sythe:  download the deb installer from Google and install then
<Resistance> it'll be newer than Chrome 8 iirc
<Resistance> mcc:  i think it has to upgrade through apt
<benn1> i remember older version of flash aloud ubuntu to find it in tmp folder
<compitz> does anyone know if there is like a startup safe-mode for ubuntu lucid? i disabled my nvidia driver for using the open source one, now i got a blank screen on startup. got no ID how to handle this
<sythe> Resistance: So...if I never open the update manager...ever...how secure is Ubuntu 10.04?\
<MrFisherman> compitz, did you google?
<Mrpickleface> how do I install nvidia-current ?
<sskalnik> compitz:  Does Ctrl Alt F2 give you a terminal?
<Resistance> sythe:  pretty insecure... you should still update like you normally would
<Resistance> sythe:  or set up unattended upgrades
<MrFisherman> Is there a safe downgrade to open video driver, if i don't like the ATI Proprietary driver?
<sythe> Resistance: Updates break my install...I used Wubi
<sythe> wubi + updates = broken install
<benn1> ahm
<cordoval> anyone seeing orange circular controls on every corner of the windows on ubuntu latest?
<benn1> hello?
<Resistance> ...
<cordoval> windows are going crazy
<theadmin> MrFisherman: Just remove the ATI one and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Resistance> i'm not going to comment on wubi :p
<compitz> sskalnik, MrFisherman, no i think f8 shows something, but then when loading is complete, still a blank screen. i think every f-key does f8 screen
<phiil_> ubuntu sooooo copied fedora in like everything
<buyung_> #test
<sythe> Resistance: Well...it's true, right?
<MrFisherman> theadmin,  TY
<phiil_> they are sooooo copy cats
<Resistance> sythe:  if you're using wubi to run a server on your system, you need to reexamine your purposes of running a server
<theadmin> MrFisherman: Well, and make sure you have at least one other driver installed
<phiil_> fedora is da copy cats
<phiil_> copy cats
<benn1> where does the youtube files get saved?
<sythe> Resistance: No CD drive
<phiil_> hahaha copy cats
<Resistance> !offtopic | phiil_
<ubottu> phiil_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<benn1> its not in tmp
<benn1> folder
<theadmin> phiil_: Ubuntu does NOTHING like Fedora, you've gotta be kidding me
<Resistance> sythe:  so write the images to a USB image
<theadmin> benn1: What browser you use?
<benn1> neither in /mozilla/firefox/cache
<MrFisherman> theadmin,  what is the default package for ATI if i may?
<Resistance> sythe:  i use USB installation images :p
<phiil_> ummmm... look at the side popup thingy?
<compitz> sskalnik, MrFisherman, i m gonna try the terminal later , first google it
<sythe> Resistance: USB installs are flaky...REALLY FLAKY
<Resistance> sythe:  they're the same ISOs from the Ubuntu site, just written onto USB sticks
<phiil_> at the left side
<Resistance> i then install from that
<Resistance> onto the standard hard drive
<benn1> theadmin:firefox
<sskalnik> compitz:  Good plan
<cordoval> anyone ever saw controls for touchpad perhaps circular orange buttons, on every corner and the center of the current window, the window moves like crazy shifting etc, is this a hardware problem?
<Resistance> sythe:  i dont *run* from the USB sticks, i *install from* them
<Resistance> sythe:  onto the hard drive, usually in a dual boot configuration
<ikpL> hello everyone, I am using ubuntu 11.10, my laptop is logging off automatically and shows me log on screen
<sythe> Resistance: but...they...don't work as well
<ikpL> what is the problem
<theadmin> MrFisherman: I beleive, uh... I dunno. I know the propertiary one is fglrx
<Resistance> sythe:  if i really need linux in windows, i grab virtualbox
<benn1> i am using flash 11
<MrFisherman> yea is...
<phiil_> no just running from usb sticks is ub3r 1337,, someone told me so
<Resistance> sythe:  who the heck said they dont work as well?
<benn1> i know that flash 10 does it but where does flash 11 makes the tmp's go
<Resistance> sythe:  if you read that online, you need to get rid of the notion they dont work as well
<benn1> for videos
<sskalnik> ikpL:  check power settings; sounds like you are being logged off due to inactivity
<phiil_> did u guys social my isp?
<sythe> Resistance: I said...I've tried them in the past...like...year....and they didn't
<ikpL> sskalnik , not that
<ubuntuser1> is there a command to find out the ips of the devices within my network_
<Resistance> benn1:  inside firefox's cache folder.  and they're stored in smaller parts, not in entire videos
<Resistance> sythe:  then i'll stand by my statement you need to reexamine why you want Linux.
<phiil_> please dont, my isp is ub3r 1337
<sythe> Resistance: Why does Wubi suckso much?
<ikpL> sskalnik , it logs off which I am active for no particular reason
<phiil_> so dont even think about it
<Resistance> sythe:  if you're booting Linux from within Wubi (aka windows) you have to have a very good reason
<sythe> Resistance: Stability, mostly
<Resistance> sythe:  tell that to this system, runs perfectly stable in dual boot
<Resistance> sythe:  the system i'm on is in dual boot config 11.04 and Win7
<benn1> hmm..resistance i still think the tmp file is somewhere else...
<compitz> sskalnik, MrFisherman, something was strange: when i booted from the lucid live cd, there was a login screen in livecd, is there a username ubuntuuser or sth?, couldnt figure it out...
<benn1> like windows temp folder or... ubuntu with flash 10 tmp folder
<Resistance> benn1:  why do you want the tmp file from youtube?  its easier to rip the data from youtube using another site to do it or something
<sskalnik> sythe:  USB installs are definitely not flaky. I've done ~200 of them. You may have had a bad drive. Also, if you want a server, you don't want Wubi.
<sythe> Resistance: Well...no CD drive, I dislike Unity, and I've always considered USB installs to be flaky
<sythe> sskalnik: Why not?
<Resistance> sythe:  then i think you need to stop using Linux... because the USB installer is NOT flaky
<Resistance> sythe:  installing linux *to* a USB stick may be flaky
<greylurk> USB installs are occasionally flaky with really old hardware, but with anything in the last 3-5 years, it should be fine.
<sythe> Resistance: Well...ah...
<benn1> Resistance the thing is there are some videos that i want to extract out of the browser from other players
<sskalnik> sythe:  you'll get performance and stability and so on from a real install.
<diablo84> Hi.
<sythe> Resistance: EXACTLY
<Resistance> sythe:  installing linux *from* a LiveUSB (aka live CD image on the USB stick for installation) is not
<Resistance> sythe:  installing from the LiveUSB to a hard drive is not flaky at all
<sythe> installing linux *to* a USB stick...
<Resistance> 11.10 in and of itself is flaky
<mcc> Is there a good simple code editor for ubuntu that has like a split-pane edit feature within a file, like vi :split?
<Resistance> sythe:  so don't install it to a USB stick
<mcc> Actually I guess I could just install gvim...
<Resistance> sythe:  install it to the system you run Windows on, in dual boot
<Resistance> alongside windows
<Resistance> without isntalling *in* windows
<diablo84> I played a vid using mplayer, and it played well for a while then sound totally disappeared from the whole system. Nothing plays sound: aplay, mplayer, mocp, etc. What should I do?
<greylurk> Reistance: 11.10 is a big improvement over 11.04 though.
<Resistance> greylurk:  not when you're using KDE :P
<Resistance> greylurk:  i'm on Ubuntu + kde-standard :P
<greylurk> Resistance: who uses KDE anymore :-P
<ubuntuser1> is there a place in ubuntu where I can add a custom size for a sheet to select it when printing?
<sythe> Resistance: installing linux *to* a USB stick...THEN...installing from the USB to a hard drive NEVER worked for me
<metaspike> heh. diablo84 check your cables? :)
<Resistance> sythe:  you dont install to the USB stick to install to the driver
<metaspike> im not being smart, just that's happened to me b4
<Resistance> sythe:  you use unetbootin or the Ubuntu USB Startup Disk Creator to write the image to the USB
<diablo84> metspike: It's a laptop, no sound is coming out of the speaker.
<Resistance> and then its stable as heck
<sythe> Resistance: Well...you can...but...it doesn't work well
<cordoval> anyone with this behavior on big orange circular handlers on windows going crazy on unity?
<Resistance> sythe:  i'mi going to ask you to stop talking about what you do not know, because half the Linux community uses LiveUSBs over LiveCDs
<MrFisherman> There's no official announcement for this release, but it also adds hardware acceleration (OpenGL) support for the Google Chrome web browser and it doesn't fixes the existing GNOME Shell issues.
<MrFisherman> hah
<metaspike> 2 hour reconfiguration of kernel properties because a cable was loose
<Resistance> sythe:  this isnt an argument channel, i've said how you would do this, so if you want to not listen, you're fine not to
<metaspike> diablo84, try sudo service pulseaudio restart
<Resistance> sythe:  but consider: If installing from Live USB were flaky, why would Ubuntu publish a "how to" to do it from their main download page
<Resistance> :p
 * Resistance has other important things to do than argue, goes to focus on those
<MrFisherman> how can i back up my current video driver settings theadmin?
<diablo84> metaspike: Nothing.
<sythe> Resistance: Because...they lack the sense to ship Ubuntu with KDE by default ;)
<metaspike> Resistance, diablo84, ok, try sudo service alsa restart
<sythe> Resistance: therefore...they might do something else stupid
<sythe> XD
<metaspike> Resistance,  :p... if i was going for a stable ubuntu install, I would get 10.04 alternative installer, and start with a base system...
<sigwhite> The answer will probably be no, but is there a foolproof way to sticky the right unity bar (dash?), i.e. disable the auto-hide in fullscreen / dodge windows mode?
<diablo84> metaspike: alsa: unrecognized service
<compitz> sskalnik, MrFisherman, would it be best to remove the open source driver, then?
<metaspike> diablo84,   uh... sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  ... maybe just restart instead. somethings gone pokey
<cordoval> can someone pays attention to my issue please?
<metaspike> i just got here, whats wrong cordoval
<cordoval> anyone no windows manager issues or something? everytime i use the laptop keyboard/touchpad the windows grow circular controls  and go crazy
<cordoval> big orange circules on each corner of the window metaspike
<cordoval> i have never seen these controls before
<cordoval> it looks like it is something with touchpad ways or something
<cordoval> but not sure
<cordoval> mouse is just unresponsive etc
<greylurk> cordoval: do you have a screenshot?
<cordoval> I can try to reproduce it
<cordoval> hold it let me touch my mouse pad
<diablo84> metaspike: I don't have but alsa-restore and alsa-store there. BTW, I have already restarted my system.
<vouth> How can I use Compiz with pure software rendering?
<ardian> Hello I need some help I want to Install JAVA SE on ubuntu anyone that can help there are only rpm and tar.gz on oracles java site
<compitz> how can i find out if a graphic card is working correctly from live cd?
<theadmin> ardian: Install via the partner repository
<greylurk> ardian: try to use openjvm if you can.
<ardian> I am on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<benn1> i mean this is ubuntu room someone must know where vimeo or any video stream in the browser go
<metaspike> vouth, with ccsm you can disable alot of compiz's redering methods but it is in nature a gpu accelerated interface
<benn1> it used to go in tmmp
<benn1> tmp
<cordoval> got the screenshot metaspike
<cordoval> wait for it it is uploading
<cordoval> soon you guys can see what iwa s talking about
<cordoval> it feels good to be heard
<ionsbrew> I have just installed ubuntu 11.10, I am new to everything and am coming accross problems all the time, still loving it compared to windows xp, should I get an earlier version as i am a newb if so which one? thanks
<cordoval> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/7ieak9ve/Selection_143.png
<cordoval> there you go man
<metaspike> ardian, you can extract the tar.gz and run the installer herein. oracles java is unfortunately no longer supported due to bad licencing
<cordoval> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/7ieak9ve/Selection_143.png
<cordoval> that is the link
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> did you get it metaspike
<cordoval> ?
<MrFisherman> how do i backup my X video settings?
<compitz> should lspci show my graphic card on live cd, MrFisherman, sskalnik?
<ardian> metaspike, I tried to do that but it promts me to this: There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<metaspike> MrFisherman,   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<vouth> metaspike: Ok, the issue is that I have no GL rendering enabled (don't know how) but want something similar to Metacity's compositing ability.
<MrFisherman> metaspike, cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<vouth> metaspike: How can I do that?
<metaspike> cordoval, that's really weird? maybe your touchpad had something on it when the laptop was turned on
<compitz> should lspci show my graphic card on live cd session?
<cordoval> it has nothing
<cordoval> dust? but i mean have you ever seen those controls?
<folek> hello
<cordoval> those controls dont make sense to me as i have never seen them before elsewhere
<cordoval> metaspike, ?
<metaspike> MrFisherman, that would be because you are using the defaults, as such there is no xorg configuration
<metaspike> wouldbe/couldbe
<cordoval> have anyone seen these controls before on unity? http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/7ieak9ve/Selection_143.png
<folek> all people here are ubuntu-user?
<MrFisherman> can i save the default configuration metaspike?
<cordoval> folek, yes
<aeon-ltd> folek: no
<aeon-ltd> :)
<aeon-ltd> folek: 99% yeah they are
<folek> anywehe from EU?
<folek> anywere from EU?
<aeon-ltd> folek: that doesn't matter, if you're looking for language related channels there are
<aeon-ltd> folek: ask your real quesion
<folek> no i search people they can help me
<metaspike> MrFisherman, it could be under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d  it depends on your setup
<ionsbrew> whats a good, stable and functional  version of Ubuntu for a lower end computer ?
<aeon-ltd> ionsbrew: lubuntu
<cordoval> folek, help you to what?
<sskalnik> ionsbrew:  !lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ionsbrew: how low end is low end?
<folek> i have 2 laptop
<cordoval> it does not matter where they are
<ionsbrew> 5 years old
<cordoval> ?
<folek> 1 with macbuntu and the secound with 11.04
<AlanBell> folek: you might be able to find your local team here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<cordoval> metaspike, so what can i try?
<overclucker> !lubuntu | ionsbrew
<ubottu> ionsbrew: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ionsbrew> thanks ubottu i shall take a look
<metaspike> cordoval, reset the computer or plug in a mouse?
<metaspike> and / or? it's totally obsene that should happen
<cordoval> both are there
<cordoval> i always use a mouse
<folek> cordoval i make a new website -i have a good idea - i make a global LUG-Index with all LUG arround the world
<cordoval> and i have restarted many tmies the computer
<the-master> can anyone tell me what this means? Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<aeon-ltd> ionsbrew: actual specs please, if you can provide them
<aeon-ltd> the-master: it's a lock file that signifies dpkg or apt is in use
<cordoval> hmm
<the-master> okay, is there a way to find out what's using it?
<compitz> sskalnik, when do i have to try to get to the terminal? when loading or when black screen???
<cordoval> weird, the controls happen randomly
<metaspike> cordoval, found it, you can disable them apparently they are buggy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71166/grab-handles-appearing-randomly-causes-erratic-mouse-behavior
<folek> in the last 3 days i write a list with of lug from germany austria and switzerland
<cordoval> you rock man you got it man you just got it metaspike
<Guest0589>  I removed my password from my user account because I found it really annoying to type it in for everything I wanted to install and do to my computer.
<cordoval> twice you have helped me
<Guest0589>  Now I can't authenticate anything. I go into my user account and it says "password none" and "automatic login on".
<Guest0589> Any ideas what is wrong?
<folek> no sorry
<Guest0589> folek: ?
<metaspike> Guest0589, can you login at all?
<Guest0589> metaspike: yes
<the-master> aeon-ltd: is there a way to find out what is using that file?
<folek> www.cvf.24.eu
<metaspike> and you cant... authenticate anything? what do you mean?
<cordoval> he is using an asus too
<metaspike> Guest0589, passwd - in terminal to redefine a users password...
<folek> hey are all from england?
<aeon-ltd> the-master: not sure on that one, other than checking processes for instances of apt and dpkg
<aeon-ltd> the-master: it also stays there if apt or dpkg was killed half way through use
<the-master> aeon-ltd: how would I go about doing that?
<folek> who is from contry? i am from germany
<metaspike> yep. it means something else is using dpkg/apt or you dont have enough permissions
<sskalnik> compitz:  You should be able to get a terminal by using Ctrl + Alt + F2
<the-master> Aeon-ltd: Then I know exactly what did that, how do I rectify the situation
#ubuntu 2011-12-30
<sskalnik> or Ctrl + Alt + F(1-6)
<aeon-ltd> the-master: just delete the file
<mcc> So very soon, this game I wrote will work on Mac and Linux, but not Windows because I can't get the stupid thing to compile...
<sskalnik> folek < !de
<folek> good boy
<mcc> Don't suppose anyone knows if there's a way to force MinGW to produce MSVC compatible binaries?! :P
<lee17> hey guys i have a 64 bit laptop but why does it say in the downloads section that 32 bit is "recommended"
<metaspike> aeon-ltd, you sure? maybe he should restart or terminate the process. running simulatneous apt- processes isnt' really a good idea.
<the-master> metaspike: how do I terminate the process?
<metaspike> the-master, you could find it with htop
<aeon-ltd> metaspike: if there are no processes running there is no other option
<sskalnik> lee17:  32bit is a safe bet if you don't know what you have, and historically it has been somewhat more stable. 64 is totally fine these days though
<timaaarrreee> does anyone know how to read the temporay kernel log file  during initramfs? can't mount to get /sbin/init (its' either the filesystem or hard drive)
<metaspike> the-master, the prudent option would be to reboot and see if it works then
<the-master> Aeon-ltd: I killed a apt-dpkg earlier halfway through, that's why it's doing it...
<the-master> I'll try that, metaspike, tyvm... bbs
<lee17> sskalnik: what's the difference?
<cordoval> meta
<metaspike> u might have to delete it afterall but just incase >_<
<cordoval> it works
<cordoval> man you rock
<ionsbrew> aeon-ltd,  Dell inspiron, Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 512 of ram inbuilt graphix card desk top,  i am running Ubuntu 11.10 fine but feel as I am a newb this may be a little untested and i need a stable version to learn on
<metaspike> cordoval, *highfive*
<overclucker> the-master: I would try rebooting the computer before deleting the lock file, just to be safe
<cordoval> highfive man
<cordoval> now back to work
<cordoval> thanks a lot
<aeon-ltd> ionsbrew: yeah lubuntu or xubuntu would be fine, i just wouldn't run compiz or unity wayy too heavy
<mcc> Also, couple more Ubuntu 11 config questions...
<ionsbrew> ok thank man
<sskalnik> lee17:  32bit works on x86 and x86-64; 64bit won't work on a 32biut machine
<mcc> (1) SInce I moved to ubuntu 11, there's this weird thing where the menu bar is blank until I mouse over it (or press a modifier key for some reason. How do I make it not do that and just show the menu bar?
<lee17> thank you sskalnik happy holidays
<sskalnik> lee17:  64bit may be faster, depending on what you do
<sskalnik> lee17:  No prob, have fun!
<escott> timaaarrreee, is dmesg in the initramfs?
<metaspike> mcc graphical glitch? i suggest compiz tweaking, different video drivers or just a total upgrade / sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mcc> i don't *think* it's a glitch, it looks super intentional
<mcc> like the app title fades out to let the menus appear and stuff
<greylurk> mcc: that's just the default in Unity these days.. Not a glitch.  I don't know if there's a way to change it.
<brophat> where can I set up that email wigget on the right side of the top bar?
<brophat> so that it pings my yahoo account
<mcc> hm. it seems like basically all of the defaults in 11 are pretty obnoxious, if there were a way to just get the 10.x desktop environment i'd probably go for it :|
<zacarias> Hi. When I download a java application from the internet and I try to open it, it tells me it is not marked as executable. What shall I do?
<theadmin> zacarias: Try to guess. Mark it as executable.
<overclucker> zacarias: chmod +x file.jar
<dr_willis> or do a java -jar foo.jar
<mcc> i'm currently trying to get rid of the strange Lion-style scrollbars, I think I figured that out?but it requires restarting (!) so I can't test it yet
<theadmin> zacarias: To do so, open the file's properties and choose "Allow executing this file as program" in the Permissions tab
<dr_willis> mcc:  the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites have guides on tweaking unity.
<metaspike> get the source code and hack the stuffing out of it... or as dr_wills says. :0
<mcc> will write that down, thanks
<rhin0> some reason clicking on bash prompt doesn't work --- anyone know how I get a command shell or what is the command for a command shell (bash)  -- I#ve messed it up
<dr_willis> mcc:  and the askubuntu.com site has a lot of lists of addons for unity to check out. new indicator applets, quicklists and other neat tricks.
<zacarias> theadmin: that's what I tried to do first, but this command doesn't appear. I'm running Xubuntu, I don't know if it has something to do
<the-master> restart did the trick, thanks fellas
<mcc> Is there a simple way to just remove the GUI altogether and go to vterms / headless, if I've already installed a GUI install?
<dr_willis> rhin0:  alt-f2 run gnome-terminal
<lee17> sskalnik: hey uh.. i was looking at the guide but i only have a flip cam that is sort of a usb storage, do you know if that is fine? do i have to empty it to work
<dr_willis> !text | mcc
<ubottu> mcc: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<theadmin> zacarias: Okay, just chmod +x something.jar then
<rhin0> ok thanks dr willis - what I was looking for
<mcc> coool
<rhin0> alt-f2
<mcc> thanks dr_willis/all
<lee17> sskalnik: for saving the iso i mean in a usb stick
<dr_willis> mcc:  my main ubuntu box is just that.. a desktop isntall i had to steal the monitor from. :)
<sskalnik> lee17:  Are you trying to use the flip cam as a USB installer? Sounds like a hack. Might work, but I would not bet on it.
<gnomes> is anyone free for a quick question
<sskalnik> !ask > gnomes
<ubottu> gnomes, please see my private message
<lee17> sskalnik: yeah
<dr_willis> gnomes:  jusyt ask it and see.
<greylurk> Is there a way to install the proprietary nvidia drivers from the command line?
<theadmin> greylurk: jockey-text --enable "your drivers name"
<theadmin> greylurk: To find out the availalbe drivers, use "jockey-text -l"
<theadmin> Both commands need sudo
<theadmin> I think
<zacarias> overclucker: thanks, it worked!
<greylurk> @theadmin - thanks.
<gnomes> I was deleting old ppa's under system sources in ubuntu 11.10. I think i might have deleted the standard or "main " canonical update source on accident. is there anyway to restore update managers software sources with out a full reinstall of the os?
<sskalnik> I'm trying to test two serial connectors in minicom, but both terminals show the interface as 'offline'. I'm probably forgetting something basic here...
<sskalnik> gnomes:  Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> sskalnik:  real serial port? or usb-serial things?
<gnomes> what would default be for oneiric?
<sskalnik> dr_willis:  It's a networked serial port, if that makes any sense. It's serial over Ethernet. I can connect to the device, but the ports are 'offline'
 * the-master shrugs "I guess it never hurts to have an install disk lying around anyway"
<dr_willis> sskalnik:  hmm.. beyond my experience.
<longcat> is there a way to tell my dvdram drive to operate in CAV mode?  the spinning up and down is really slowing things down
<sskalnik> dr_willis:  no prob, thanks for trying
<dr_willis> sskalnik: i got some old-skool serial termianls :)
<nodestool> how do i know if i can upgrade my server if i am on LTS?
<gnomes> sskalnik - what would i be looking for under /etc/apt/sources ?
<greylurk> @nodestool - what are you upgrading to?
<dr_willis> gnomes:  normally pps'a re added one per file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   while the main sources are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest0589> Why is Ubuntu always asking me to authenticate everything I do. Password prompts everywhere. Is this normal? Is there a way to get around this? I'm okay with authenticating some very important things sometimes
<dr_willis> gnomes:  so what did you change exactly?
<dr_willis> Guest0589:  'eveyrthing i do' is a bit vague....
<folek> hello again
<greylurk> @guest0589 - yes, that's normal.  It only asks you to auth if you're doing something that could damage the system or harm other users of the system.
<theadmin> gnomes: Here's a sources.list with all the official Ubuntu repositories, enable/disable as needed: https://pzt.me/8vqs
<dr_willis> You use the sudo users password for admin type tasks..
<Guest0589> dr_willis: Not "everything I do". Just things like installing and running some applications
<dr_willis> Guest0589:  installing or other admin tasks would need the admin password..
<dr_willis> 'running some applications' - depeneds on the app
<Guest0589> dr_willis: Is there a way to disable sudo prompts all the time when I'm installing stuff?
<gnomes> i was deleting ppa's under other software that i no longer used. my freaking cat jumped up and sat on my keyboard, which deleted all of the ppa's under "other" this would be okay, but now i dont know if i need any under this tab
<dr_willis> you normally just have to enter it the first time to get the package manager started. and its either cached for a few min in bash, or just needed once from the gui tools
<eutheria> my touchpad is very 'slow' even if i increase it in the control panel it is still very slow
<folek> who have macbuntu?
<dr_willis> gksudo synaptic, install whats needed...  shouldent ask except the firs time
<dr_willis> folek:  macbuntu is somthing you should most likely run away from.....
<dr_willis> folek:  unless they have done some serious work on that project it was rather.. well.. flakey last i looked into it.
<folek> who is in a LUG?
<dr_willis> Linux User Group
<dr_willis> !lug
<ubottu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: +1 macbuntu - looks a lot like a mac gui, works nothing like it
<aeon-ltd> * +1 on not using macbuntu
<dr_willis> and it can break things badly
<the-master> grrr, now its hanging up on configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer, its not doing anything...but displaying these terms and conditions...
<folek> i am in HLUG in OWL germany www.lug-owl.de
<Guest0589> dr_willis: What about things like password pop-ups everytime I want to install something in software center?
<escott> the-master, have you agreed to them?
<xangua> the-master: hit tab to get the accept button
<BlaDe^> is ubuntu closest to debian 5 or 6 ?
<folek> 6
<the-master> xangua: you rock... I feel like a moron now
<BlaDe^> folek: can I install debian 6 stuff on ubuntu?
<BlaDe^> (mysql)
<BlaDe^> or do i need to compile it myself
<folek> yes about the deb.paket
<projekt26> is there a reason why firefox 9 has not been released for ubuntu yet?
<the-master> tab was probably the only key I HADN'T touched...
<aeon-ltd> projekt26: branding and documentation
<projekt26> ok thanks
<folek> the software centre can deb-file installed now
<aeon-ltd> projekt26: on canonical/ubuntu's half
<aBound> projekt26, You can install Firefox 9 through the PPA.
<gnomes> eureka!!! who ever directed me to that ppa page rocks!! you saved me from a fun reinstall
<the-master> aBound, what's up broham?
<projekt26> aBound: I know. I just dont feel confortable using a browser that does not come from the official source though :)
<aBound> projekt26, Understood.
<aBound> the-master, Howdy.
<aBound> Gave 12.04 a run and just wasn't working out for me given the alpha. :P
<the-master> aBound: finally getting that python-glade2 install going...lol
<aBound> the-master, How'd you figure it out?
<gnomes> quick question as long as i am here, i recently  dual booted my friends hp laptop by using wubi. we soon uninstalled wubi because we relised that it limited your partition to 30gb.  i then partitioned using windows, then installed 11.10 ubuntu on that partition. after the install ubuntu works fine, but it says windows was corrupted!!! is this a known issue?
<aBound> gnomes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<aBound> gnomes, Seems like a known problem with Wubi.
<the-master> and of course, even though the cd is in the cd drive, its still asking me to insert it
<aBound> the-master, It'll be a while before Linux just works. :P lol
<setekh> let's hope I do this right.  I haven't used IRC in years.  hi :)  I've got a problem with installing Ubuntu 10.04LTS and all of the documentation I have read does not address the issue I am having.  is there anyone available to assist?
<the-master> oh snap... its asking me to run it in my OTHER CD rom drive, the one the motor is broken in...
<aBound> setekh, What issues are you currently citing for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<aBound> the-master, Oh boy sounds like you're in for a long day.
<gastronomixical> 'lo
 * the-master gets out hammer and screwdriver "You're preaching to the choir, mein freund
<Flannel> the-master: Is this an Ubuntu CD that it's trying to use as a repository?
<share> w
<Flannel> (backscroll isn't clear)
<share> Why lsusb lists most hubs as 1.1 and only 2 as 2.0?
<wiredvamp> i am trying to get my webcam to work on skype
<share> I only have 2 usb 1.1 ports
<setekh> aBound: we cannot get the wireless controller to work, wlan0 does populate info but isn't configured.  eth0 is broken (the actual physical plug connection malfunctions) so we cannot get updates via the network that way
<the-master> Flannel: Yes, I've been trying to install python-glade2 for two days, and it keeps asking me for the CD no matter what I do...
<Flannel> the-master: and you're connected to the internet (and don't really care about actually using the CD, just want it to stop asking you)?
<the-master> flannel: Well, I'd really like to install python-glade2 so I can use samba
<Flannel> the-master: This computer is connected to the internet? or are you actually trying to use the CD?
<the-master> Flannel: The computer is connected to the internet, but its still asking me for the CD
<Flannel> the-master: right, I understand.  You need to simply disable the CD as a software source.  We can do that by editing files, or using a GUI, which would you prefer?
<the-master> flannel: I'm kind of a newb, so whichever teaches me more
<Flannel> the-master: Alright.  We'll go ahead and edit files, because that's easier for me to show you what to do (because they keep moving/renaming the GUI).
<the-master> flannel: go for it... but I've gotta run out soon, so if you could just point me to a web page that I could look at later, that would be most helpful
<xangua> the-master: Flannel open Software Center - Edit - Sources, has never change
<KarmaTEST> khm
<Flannel> xangua: Except for when that option didn't exist.
<xangua> Flannel: it does
<Flannel> the-master: If we run out of time, you can ask anyone in here to help you disable the CD repository from your sources.list.  Someone will know what that means.
<Flannel> xangua: In past releases, it hasn't.  Like I said, it seems to move every few releases.
<xangua> Flannel: it does exist here in lucid and in oneric
<the-master> I think I actually may have figured it out with my bad self, flannel...
<Flannel> xangua: There are more releases than just those two.  In the past it's been "software sources", "software properties", only accessible via Synaptic, etc, etc.
<Chief_G> can we do netflix on latest ubuntu?
<the-master> uncheck that little box that says "cdrom with ubuntu 11.10 oneric ocelot" under the ubuntu software
<Flannel> the-master: Good.  If you opened up said GUI, and unchecked the CD repositories, that'll accomplish it.  (But that's harder to explain via text)
<Flannel> the-master: Yep, sounds about right.
<escott> Chief_G, no
<Chief_G> :( any hope?
<Flannel> the-master: Now you should be able to update your software cache, and then install, and it won't ask for the CD anymore.
<overclucker> Chief_G: it's up to netflix to start supporting linux
<escott> Chief_G, not likely. you can write to netflix, but the studios would make netflix pay so much for that right that netflix would balk
<xcyclist> I am having a hard time configuring basic eruby on ubuntu with apache.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I got told by the apache guys that nobody does this anymore, but there are obviously eruby/erubis packages that install successfully on Ubuntu, so what gives?
<eggnogg> how do I unzip a .gz file?
<the-master> alright kids, I'm out!
<the-master> peace and love
<overclucker> eggnogg: is it just .gz, or is it .tar.gz?
<eggnogg> just .gz
<xix4rrito> how can i see the server error log?
<eggnogg> i think i just did it with gunzip filename
<mcc> hm
<Guest0589>  I removed my password from my user account because I found it really annoying to type it in for everything I wanted to install and do to my computer.
<Guest0589> Now I can't authenticate anything. I go into my user account and it says "password none" and "automatic login on".
<somsip> xix4rrito: what server? Apache?
<mcc> in ubuntu 11 just now, i pressed a key combination (not sure what) and a tiny text entry box witha n orange border appeared in the bottom right of the screen
<mcc> i'm not even sure that was ubuntu
<overclucker> eggnogg: gunzip file.gz
<mcc> it could have been virtualbox
<mcc> any idea what that was
<FloodBot1> mcc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest0589> I'm able to log-in, just not install anything
<escott> Guest0589, boot to single user rescue mode and reset your users password
<Guest0589> escott: how do I do that?
<timaaarrreee> escott: no there is noting in /var on the ramdisk
<escott> Guest0589, when you are booting hit "esc" to get the grub menu, and then pick the rescue or single option. then you will have a root prompt and you can type passwd username (replacing username with your username) when that is done "reboot"
<escott> timaaarrreee, don't think that was meant for me
<Guest0589> escott: Thank you!
<timaaarrreee> escott: you asked me if dmesg was in the initramdisk
<escott> timaaarrreee, not the file. the binary, /bin/dmesg
<gastronomixical> Can't anyone help me with rdp?
<timaaarrreee> escott: ive never used the before. i thought you meant the 'messages' file
<reisio> gastronomixical: done!
<gastronomixical> hm?
<wireladen> hello
<reisio> gastronomixical: I grant you help
<reisio> wireladen: hi
<wireladen> reisio, hello
<wireladen> reisio, and thanks in advance
<wireladen> pm?
<gastronomixical> reisio: okay... I'm trying to get ubuntu's rdp client to read Windows .rdp files, and it boots me out
<reisio> wireladen: um, if you want
<reisio> gastronomixical: which client?
<phiil_> errrr.... can i use ghost a laptop that runs ubuntu?
<arial_> I have a question about syncing an iPod touch with ubuntu 10.04.  What packages are necessary for this?  My situation is that after install of 10.04, my iPod was recognized by the system but not acknowledged by Rhythmbox.
<Fudge> how can i tell oneiric to remember my rear mic setting instead of front
<reisio> phiil_: hrmm?
<reisio> arial_: what model iPod?
<arial_> I have an 8GB iPod touch
<phiil_> reisio: well when someone ghosts a computer i think that they competely copy the hard drive exactly to the other computer using a sata cable, is it possible to do that with a laptop when running ubuntu?
<reisio> phiil_: yes
<reisio> phiil_: you want to do it _to_ Ubuntu or _with_ Ubuntu?
<hihaatje> is this the proper place to look for some help with ubuntu?
<phiil_> umm
<zulax> hihaatje, i believe so
<phiil_> with ubuntu and to ubuntu between two computers
<hihaatje> okay
<phiil_> two laptops to be exact
<reisio> phiil_: yes, however
<reisio> phiil_: the Ubuntu OS itself is mirrored in thousands of places, so there's little reason to back it up, or make an image of it
<Ra_> anyone know how to take a .pl file and make a desktop icon work?
<Ra_> i am new to ubuntu
<reisio> phiil_: it's more sensible to use to rsync to backup /home/
<phiil_> oh yeah yeah that makes sense
<reisio> full image backups are more useful with operating systems like Windows, which are booby trapped to only work on their originally installed-to hardware
<phiil_> didnt think of that, never used rsync before
<reisio> lovely app, rsync
<reisio> though cp -a is frequently just as good
<phiil_> heehe
<wireladen> hotkey for opening terminal?
<reisio> or tar -cvf home01.tar /home/ && cp home01.tar foo/
<reisio> wireladen: CTRL+ALT+t
<Skummel> ctrl + alt + t wiredvamp
<wireladen> thanks my gui is screwed
<wireladen> mouse wont work
<phiil_> ok so just use cp to backup /home and im good to go!!!
<reisio> phiil_: basically
<reisio> though rsync is a little more elegant :)
<phiil_> need a thumbdrive tho heeheehe
<phiil_> yeah ill learn to use rsync
<Ra_> desktop icon?
<darren> Hello everyone
<wiredvamp> ok? Skummel
<Skummel> wrong tab
<reisio> phiil_: it's basically just: rsync -av /home/ /mnt/some/other/place/home/
<darren> I'm using Ubuntu in Rackspace CloudServers. And, I'm wanting to see how well they are performing
<reisio> phiil_: if it's interrupted, just re-run it, it'll skip things it's already copied
<milo_> Hi there everybody.
<darren> Any tips?
<wireladen> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<wireladen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hihaatje> I have just installed ubuntu 11.10 using the wubi installer, and all of the installation went just fine, but once i boot into ubuntu my mouse will work incorrectly (clicks wont register) but it will move. i am unable to click anything on the programs menu, almost as if it has the wrong program in the foreground. when i mash some buttons, it works, but once i open another program the same thing applies. is this a common error?
<phiil_> ok sounds goood and cool
<milo_> Can anybody recommend a good tutorial video for how to open Tar.gz files?
<Skummel> wireladen what are you doing?
<reisio> hihaatje: how many buttons on your mouse?
<Ra_> is there anyway to get arround password?
<reisio> hihaatje: scrollwheels typically count as three (forward/back/down)
<hihaatje> 9
<hihaatje> oh
<Skummel> Ra_ password where?
<hihaatje> then
<wireladen> Skummel, trying to apt-get in non root user
<hihaatje> 15
<hihaatje> lol
<reisio> hihaatje: heh
<phiil_> reisio: rsync cant make an iso image out  of an OS can it?
<reisio> hihaatje: X may be confused as to which of your 15 buttons is left-click
<wireladen> Skummel, something happened and my persistent is all krazy.
<reisio> phiil_: that isn't its purpose, no
<Skummel> wireladen sudo apt-get
<reisio> phiil_: you still want an image?
<phiil_> yeah
<reisio> phiil_: why?
<hihaatje> reisio: okay, but it will be hard to install proper drivers without the mouse working
<phiil_> cos i want ubuntu to feel like windows
<reisio> hihaatje: give this a go: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Mouse#using_xinput
<reisio> hihaatje: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<arial_> How do you install programs without using the ubuntu software center?
<reisio> phiil_: ...terrible? :p
<wireladen> <my username> not in the sudoers folder
<reisio> arial_: tediously
<reisio> arial_: why do you ask
<supuers> sudo apt-get install
<phiil_> oh i now remember there being something that you boot from like a dvd with iso that makes an image or somehting for windows
<wireladen> Skummel,  <my username> not in the sudoers file.
<phiil_> maybe it will work for linux
<hihaatje> Okay, i will now. thank you for the help, is there any way i can open terminal using the keyboard?
<phiil_> ghosting i mean
<neil__> hi
<reisio> phiil_: an image of a device is an image of a device, the software shouldn't care what data is on it
<phiil_> lol ghosting linux
<phiil_> hhh
<reisio> phiil_: but you'll be wasting your time I promise you
<arial_> Let me rephrase my question; What does the software center actually do with the packages it receives?
<reisio> you need only backup (via ordinary cp/rsync) your personal data, not the OS files
<reisio> arial_: rephrase?
<xangua> arial_: installs them¿
<phiil_> yeah ok
<arial_> Sorry- does that simply mean placing the files in the appropriate repository in the file system?
<neil__> i  have a webserver behind firewall, i have set a virtual host , i try to view the site from another comuter behind the firewall on my lan, and it can not find  it,  does anyone can direct me to a place to read about this to debug it ? tx
<xangua> hihaatje: control+alt+t
<reisio> the reason it's useful to have image backups of Windows is because you have to pay for each copy of the OS files
<Skummel> wireladen boot in recovery mode and add your user to the sudoer file
<reisio> and the system is not portable to other hardware after installation
<reisio> neither is the case with free Unixes
<phiil_> ohhh i understand now
<reisio> arial_: places precompiled binaries and other files where they belong in the filesystem, yes
<greylurk> It is sometimes useful to have a ghost image that you can use to install a pile of apps with the same configuration on a bunch of different machines (say, in enterprise workstation builds)
<reisio> yes, sometimes :)
<wireladen> Skummel, brb
<greylurk> I don't know what the linux answer to that is, though I'd say build yourself a repo, and learn dpkg.
<greylurk> Or puppet.
<arial_> reisio_: thanks.  Can you tell me what packages (or where to find them) are necessary to sync an ipod touch with lucid?  I removed "libimobiledevice0" by mistake.
<xangua> arial_: to sync apple decives you need libimoviledevice
<reisio> arial_: there's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ipod%20touch
<arial_> reisio_: thanks
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have installed ubnutu 11.10 on a dell xps m1530 wit a nvidia 8M family graphic card , first everything was running normally but after i installed the proprietary drivers , unity fails back to 2D mode and gnome-shell do not start
<ant0neo> can anyone assist? I need to get and install an application/x-gzip decoder plugin
<troulouliou_dev> glxinfo report no problem
<milo_> Hey there, could somebody walk me through a tar.gz installation?
<darren> How do I monitor performance remotely?
<reisio> milo_: of what
<xangua> !compile | milo_
<ubottu> milo_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: revert to non-proprietary drivers
<debugnet> milo_: from the command line do gunzip -cd [tar.gz file]|tar -x
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: or try a different version of proprietary drivers
<milo_> have a wicd-1.6.2.tar.gz file in my download folder. Havn't been able to get stuff done.
<xangua> milo_: wicd is already on the repository
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, yeah i tried with th proposed 173 and the recomended 280 , still fail
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, if i remove thel then i will use mesa or nouveau ?
<debugnet> milo_: then do a cd to the newly created directory and then ./configure or ./config depending on which is in the directory then finally a make and make install assuming no errors
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: try running sudo nvidia-xconfig and restarting X
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: nouveau probably
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, did that too
<troulouliou_dev> ok
<reisio> milo_: you want an older wicd?
<milo_> gunzip-cd[tar.gzfile]:command not found
<milo_> THere is a "bad password" message. I've read that installing the older version fixes the problem sometime.
<debugnet> milo_: you have to use the file name that you saved
<milo_> I don't know enough to get the original working. I'm new to Linux and nothing makes anysense.
<supuers> have no issue using irc chat on laptop on my tower however it asks me if this is an ssl connection any ideas?
<reisio> supuers: answer it?
<milo_> People talk to me like I should know what they're talking about, but I'm not on here because I know what I'm doing.
<milo_> So it can be confusing.
<reisio> milo_: wicd-1.7.0 is in the repos, I'm not sure why you want to manually install it, let alone an old version
<ant0neo> at least they talk 2 U milo:
<debugnet> milo_: sorry about that, let me start from the beginning, do you have a terminal window open?
<milo_> That's true.
<milo_> At least they talk to me.
<reisio> ant0neo: plugin?
<justice> hey, building a computer and having problems starting it up anyone able to help me figure how to troubleshoot? I can't do anything useful with it but watch it post.
<reisio> milo_: otis_
<milo_> debugnet:Yes
<reisio> justice: run the specs by #hardware, make sure you have the right power, etc.
<milo_> I was just typing in the terminal window.
<debugnet> milo_: where did you save the tar.gz file?
<supuers> can you boot into the os at all
<debugnet> milo_: if you don't know, no biggy i there is a way to find it.
<milo_> home/milo/Downloads
<ant0neo> application/x-gzip decoder plugin for the sound recorder
<debugnet> milo_: k. from the terminal type: cd /home/milo/Downloads make sure you are case sensitive
<milo_> file is: wicd-1.6.2.tar.gz
<ant0neo> O cannot play a recording I just made on mumble platform as I dont have this plugin
<milo_> Ok, I changed the directory
<debugnet> milo_: from there type gunzip -cd wicd-1.6.2.tar.gz|tar -x
<ant0neo> I appologise for my ineptitute in not knowing where and how to get such a simple thing as a plugin
<milo_> Sorry if I come across as grumpy.
<milo_> tar-x: command not found
<greylurk> ant0neo application/x-gzip is a .gz file.  gzip is the app to read those.
<milo_> gunzip-cd:command not found
<debugnet> milo_: make sure you include the spaces in between where they go.
<greylurk> milo_: forgot a space.
<ant0neo> and that is available at Ubntu software centre? greylurk?
<milo_> I copied and pasted what you typed and didn't get any "command not found" messages. Not sure where I messed up.
<debugnet> milo_: good
<greylurk> ant0neo - it's part of the standard base install.  just type gzip -d <filename>
<debugnet> milo_: from there type ls -al to see if there is any new folders in there
<ant0neo> thanks greylurk appreciated
<milo_> Thanks again for helping by the way. Don't mean to take my frustrations out on you guys who are helping me out.
<debugnet> milo_: no biggy i enjoi this stuff
<milo_> No command 'ls-al' found, did you mean: Command 'lshal' from package 'hal' (universe)
<DrPenguin> ls -al
<DrPenguin> need a space in there
<escott> milo_, "ls -al" with the space
<greylurk> milo_ : You have to put a space between the command and the dash.
<milo_> OH! There is a space there. My bad. Let's try that again.
<supuers> debugnet any ideas on why xchat will not connect to server and asks if this is an ssl connection
<milo_> Ha, ok, it gave me some stuff back. Sweet! Finally getting somewhere!
<debugnet> milo_: what directorys (probably in blue) do you see in there?
<debugnet> supuers: i am not to familiar with xchat cuz i use irssi but i would assume that you should be able to just connect anyway cuz this is not ssl
<milo_> debugnet: Uhm, not sure. It says Bootdisk in blue and wicd-1.6.2 in blue
<debugnet> milo_: k now type cd widc-1.6.2
<milo_> should I try to do a pastebin thing?
<supuers> okay thanks
<debugnet> milo_: nah, i got what i need so far
<milo_> bash: cd: widc-1.6.2: No such file or directory
<debugnet> milo_: oops that was my typo wicd not widc
<ubuntuser1> hello Ive been having problems trying to install the hp deskjet 3050 j610 because the driver is not found. Anyone has any experience working out this issue_
<milo_> Oh, I should have caught that. My bad.
<milo_> Ok, it's changed.
<debugnet> milo_: you can use the up key to go back in commands you've typed and then use the left key to go back to the characters that you miss typed and then delete them as necessary
<Tommy34> when I install Ubuntu, what exactly does Grub do, and where exactly does Grub write data?  to MBR and FAT? Or somewhere else?
<milo_> Oh yeah. I forgot about that. That makes things easier.
<debugnet> Tommy34: to mbr if you tell it to.
<reisio> ubuntuser1: install hplip and hplip-gui
<reisio> ubuntuser1: might be what you need
<milo_> Oh, all these files are in my download folder.
<ant0neo> greylurk: I typed type gzip -d and the file name that is in the sound recorder (mumble-1.2.3.tar.gz) into terminal and got gzip is /bin/gzip
<ant0neo> bash: type: -d: not found
<ant0neo> bash: type: mumble-1.2.3.tar.gz: not found
<ant0neo>  
<forlas1> Hello, is there a policy anywhere that says how updates to packages work (ie if the package is broken in stable and needs an update, does it get pushed to stable or to the next release?)
<reisio> Tommy34: GRUB tells the computer where the kernel/OSes are
<ubuntuser1> reisio, thans
<debugnet> milo_: from there type: ./config and then press the tab key and it should finish typing the rest or put a space after letting you know that it is correct (so that you know which one to use)
<reisio> Tommy34: it's install to the MBR typically, which is just the very beginning of the disk that the OS doesn't use
<reisio> Tommy34: though userspace utils and configurations are also required
<milo_> Nothing happened when I pressed tab...
<hihaatje> Hey, i tried what you said
<dr_willis> Tab key is our friend. :) play with it and learn what it does..
<milo_> debugnet: wait, if I put your name up it highlights what I type in red so you can see it better?
<dr_willis> milo_:  thats a feature of the irc client. It highlits anyone that says dr_willis  (in my case)
<debugnet> milo_: yep
<milo_> debugnet: Whao, it says "Display all 2307 possibilities? (y or n)
<dr_willis> milo_:  so hopefully your irc client highlights anyoen that says milo_
<dr_willis> becuse you hit tab After a space...
<debugnet> milo_: no
<dr_willis> its completing 'everything' that matches..
<milo_> dr_willis: That's pretty cool
<dr_willis> tab key works in dozens+ other areas in bash also..
<debugnet> milo_: could you do me a favor and paste the link to where you download the file so i can see the contents as well?
<dr_willis> apt-get install foo<tab>    completes names for example.
<Tommy34> so if I install Ubuntu,  Grub only writes itself to the MBR, and nowhere else?
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  the grub boot record goes to the MBR. it then reads files from the /boot/ location to do the actual booting.
<greylurk> Tommy34: Depends on your definition of grub, but mostly.
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  grub normally goes to the MBR of the disk you are booting..
<milo_> debugnet: https://launchpad.net/wicd/1.6
<hihaatje> hey guys i was here just now, had a problem with ubuntu 11.10, when i run it the mouse would frequently stop working (as in not being able to click on anything). someone here thought it might have to do with my mouse having too much buttons and that i should try changing the button map with xinput. i tried that, but it didnt work.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: so if you want to completely remove grub and have W7 boot as normal again, what do you do?
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  have windows reinstall its bootloader to the mbr.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: i dont have the W7 DVDs.  its only on my rescue partition and does a complete factory default.  Other suggestions?
<supuers> or use the windows startup disk
<Tommy34> i dont have a windows startup disk
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  ms has download sites/iso images you can get to do recovery/repair options.. #windows would know more.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: no they dont have any free isos
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  yes they do...
<dr_willis> they have small 'recovery/repair' iso images you can get.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: they dont, and theres no link to one
<dr_willis> legally and free last i checked. saw them mentioned on  Lifehacker a few months back.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: Link?  cause I couldnt find any
<ubuntuser1> reisio, I just installed the hplip-gui and hplip but cannot get the printer to work. It says that the driver is missing
<extor> Is there a database of sha1 and md5 checksums for windows iso? I'm a bit leery of some of the ones shared on p2p
<ubuntuser1> reisio, do you have any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  no idea off hand. go to lifehacker site and check. or ask in #windows
<greylurk> extor: Microsoft keeps the MD5's under wraps for just that reason.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: thats exactly right, yoiu wont know cause it dont exist
<greylurk> extor: but you could probably find someone in #windows that will help you out.
<extor> greylurk, good grief are you serious!
<aBound> Gotta love the workspace switcher in Unity.
<reisio> ubuntuser1: is it an all-in-one?
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  they definatly do. i downloaded and burnt them and have them in my toolbox.
<extor> greylurk, I only want to test this Dell iso I downloaded for my precision...so actually MS wouldn't have the checksums most likely
<ubuntuser1> reisio, yes
<greylurk> extor: That's the impression I got.  If you have an MSDN license, they'll show you the md5s on the download page, but otherwise, you're expected to use the CD's you got.
<reisio> ubuntuser1: well that's supported by hplip
<Tommy34> dr_willis: if they did, you would provide a link, but you cant cause none exist.
<ubuntuser1> reisio,
<reisio> ubuntuser1: what Ubuntu version are you on?
<greylurk> Tommy34: he's right, I just found them.
<debugnet> milo_: this is a new one for me but here it goes, type: python setup.py configure
<Tommy34> greylurk: really?link?
<ubuntuser1> reisio, 10.04 LTS
<greylurk> Tommy34: Try on #windows… They'll be able to point you to them.
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  you havent even bothered to look.. i was about to paste the url from lifehacker..but im not going to bother now.
<reisio> ubuntuser1: ah, okay
<Tommy34> dr_willis: hatred and revenge is never the answer.
<reisio> ubuntuser1: you need a slightly newer version of hplip
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  neitehr is your attitude
<supuers> upgrade your system
<reisio> ubuntuser1: 3.10.9 or higher to be specific
<extor> greylurk, I downloaded two dell isos and one of them had "custom" work that some smartass had thrown in
<Tommy34> dr_willis: so do whats good, and pls give me the link.  Revenge is never healthy or good and achieves nothing. Thank you.
<ubuntuser1> reisio, how can I get it?
<justice> alas, #hardware is too engrossed in a conversation to help.
<HaltingState> i need ubuntu server help; is there a channel
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  go to lifehacker web site search for 'windows 7 recovery' like i just did.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: im sorry for my attitude, pls forgive me :-)
<reisio> ubuntuser1: upgrading to 11.04 or higher would manage it, otherwise you'd have to attempt to use a more recent hplip alone
<Tommy34> dr_willis: ok
<milo_> debugnet: ok...I see something in the text saying WHEREAREMYFILES
<reisio> HaltingState: help with what
<greylurk> extor: It's best never to trust commerical software ISOs from a torrent.
<milo_> Don't know what that means
<Tommy34> dr_willis: you mean ww.lifehacker.com.au?
<dr_willis> its just lifehacker.com here
<extor> greylurk, well he'd slipstreamed it but this is why I want those md5 or sha sigs
<HaltingState>  help; during installation, it hit enter at the screen "install common servers" and did not select lamp/ssh; is there a tool i can run to have those installed or do i have to redo installation or
<ubuntuser1> reisio, I tried to upgrade but after updating from the update manager I cannot see the option to do an upgrade. I also tried doing apt-get dist-upgrade but got nothing :(
<Tommy34> when I type lifehacker.com it redirects to .ay
<Tommy34> .au
<debugnet> milo_: btw, i must have come in the middle of this but why are you trying to install wicd?
<reisio> greylurk: or trust any ISO, even free ones
<ant0neo> got there greylurk: via the responses others got thanks
<reisio> why trust when you can check sums
<HaltingState> *I hit enter and skipped the screen (i thought enter selected option) *face palm*
<hihaatje> reisio: hey, thank you for helping me before with the mouse problem. i tried what you said (remapping the buttons) but this did not seem to fix it.
<reisio> ubuntuser1: well that's a problem someone else in the channel will have to help you with
<Tommy34> dr_willis: and when I type windows 7 recovery in search box, it finds nothing
<reisio> hihaatje: got any other mice?
<supuers> it should give you the option or just donwload 11.10 and upgrade from there
<ubuntuser1> reisio, thanks
<greylurk> HaltingState: You can install each of the requisite packages using "apt-get".  I.e. ssh is "sudo apt-get install openssh-server".  Or look in Ubuntu SoftwareCenter.
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  ask about it in  #windows
<Tommy34> dr_willis: nobody knows in there
<dr_willis> lifehackers right side panel shows the serach hits.. and its acting weirdly in this browser.
<hihaatje> reisio: yes, i tried another aswell, but when it was not doing anything but moving, it did not give any response when i used xev
<benn1> dr_willis thats rude xD
<hihaatje> reisio: so no buttons were registered at all
<reisio> hihaatje: interesting
<ubuntuser1> can anyone help me upgrading from 10.04 to 11.10? I know I need to go to other versions before 11.10 but after trying to upgrade from terminal I got nothing. I mean that when I do apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade there is nothing to upgrade
<Tommy34> dr_willis: it didnt find anything for me in IE when I typed windows 7 recovery
<reisio> hihaatje: different model/no. of buttons?
<benn1> hey do you know where i can find my temp videos files of ubuntu
<benn1> using flash player 11?
<benn1> and firefox?
<greylurk> reisio: I generally trust the torrents if I grab them from the main site (i.e. ubuntu.com) since the torrent protocol includes better error correction than paltry checksums, but checksums never hurt.
<reisio> benn1: why
<dr_willis> google first hit for 'lifehacker windows 7 recovery' also finds them it seems
<ubuntuser1> I also tried updating everything using the update manager but the option to upgrade does not appear. Any suggestions?
<xangua> benn1: you can use one of the various addons to download flash videos
<supuers> you may have to go to 11.04 first
<Tommy34> dr_willis: whats the direct link please?
<reisio> greylurk: well, they work because you get the media from one place and the checksum from another
<hihaatje> reisio: my mouse now is the Cyborg R.A.T.5, the other one i tried some crappy trust mouse with 10 buttons
<benn1> xangua:not for all players or sites
<reisio> hihaatje: okay, have you tried another USB or PS/2 port?
<milo_> debugnet: Trying to get my wifi to work. Somebody on here told me they used Wicd. If you know any easier ways, I'm all ears.
<benn1> i mean like watchcartoononline
<benn1> i want to rip the video
<benn1> i can do it in windows
<reisio> benn1: do what
<benn1> but not in ubuntu....i heard ubuntu can do it using flash 10
<hihaatje> yup, i moved my mouse from back to front, and back again, still the same issue
<greylurk> Tommy34: is your google broken?
<reisio> benn1: http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<Tommy34> dr_willis: I think this is the one? http://lifehacker.com/5384714/windows-7-recovery-discs-gets-your-system-out-of-tight-spots
<reisio> hihaatje: do you have a file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<supuers> are u using a wired mouse
<milo_> debugnet: I was actually gonna try to reformat my hard drive and put windows back on, but my muon software won't download, I can't figure out the torball files, can't burn an xp disk to reformat, can't get wifi working... you know
<debugnet> milo_: could you type: iwconfig
<hihaatje> reisio: im going to have to go back into ubuntu to check that. (since i cant do anything on there i have to go to windows to get here)
<milo_> debugnet: ok, what info do you want?
<kcj> How do I get my system to do nothing when my battery is apparently critical?
<hihaatje> reisio: ill be right back
<ubuntuser1> reisio, would you recommend upgrading to 12.04?
<kcj> I'm on 11.10.
<supuers> not out yet
<reisio> ubuntuser1: insofar as it would make available to you the hplip version you require
<Tommy34> dr_willis: are these files legal? http://cybernetnews.com/windows-7-recovery-disc/
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  no idea. ask in #windows
 * dr_willis imagines MS would shut them down rather quickly if they were not.
<benn1> reisio just tell me you dont know where the temp files go
<reisio> benn1: that would be a lie
<benn1> then tell me where it goas
<reisio> would be a waste of both our time
<benn1> no i am learning from you
<benn1> i can give you a information about sidefx houdini
<ubuntuser1> reisio, thanks
<benn1> or anything you dont know
<reisio> if I wanted such information I would already have it :p
<reisio> it's simplest to use a browser addon
<reisio> and failing that, something like rtmpdump
<waterDrop> which better Ext3 or Ext4 ?
<benn1> your browser addon was awesome
<dr_willis> waterDrop:  ext4 is the default these days..
<benn1> but
<dr_willis> waterDrop:  which works fine for most people.
<justice> Am I hosed for having plugged in a gfx card before making sure the thing boots up since I now can't get the damn thing out?
<waterDrop> ok thanks dr_willis, i wont hesitated no more
<Anamika_> anybody some ideas on live cd
<debugnet> milo_: does it list any wlan0 info?
<milo_> debugnet: nah, don't see anything that says wlan just eth0, eth1
<reisio> Anamika_: shaped like a cow!
<waterDrop> could someone recommending me software for formatting Ext4 ?
<dr_willis> waterDrop:  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXX
<bfri> how can switch back to original desktop gnome shell for ubuntu 10.04
<dr_willis> waterDrop:  or use gparted..
<escott> waterDrop, gparted gui very nice
<xangua> bfri: 10.04 lucid uses gnome2, so there is no gnome shell
<debugnet> milo_: k. for those two eth0 and eth1 does it list any extra info next to it like IEEE 802.11 etc or no wireless extensions?
<escott> !classic | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<waterDrop> i'll try it
<waterDrop> :)
<justice> bfri: that's kind've going away, for annoying stupid political reasons.
<Tommy34> dr_willis: how long you been a doctor?
<Ryllez89> how i remove the shortcuts in the side of "aplications" and "local" menu on gnome-classic?
<waterDrop> thanks by the way
<bfri> justice: what is going away?
<debugnet> milo_: btw, is the actual wireless device usb or internal?
<escott> bfri, gnome2 is no longer supported upstream
<milo_> debugnet: eth0 no wireless extensions, eth1 IEEE 802.11 access point:not-associates
<bfri> escott what will the effect of that be
<debugnet> milo_: good. eth1 is your wireless interface name. that means we can work with this. now comes the hard part...
<milo_> debugnet: internal
<dr_willis> i wonder if the fallback modes will get removed in the next release.
<debugnet> milo_: k
<dr_willis> bfri:  basically gnome2 is dead.
<justice> bfri: the gnome you're used to. my admittedly hazy understanding is that gnome got an ego and wants to push 3 on everyone, so Cannonical decided to build their own. The old Gnome forked into MATE, but i don't know that it's available in Ubuntu standard right now.
<debugnet> milo_: do you know your wireless ssid name that you have setup for your wireless router?
<milo_> debugnet: "Now here comes the hard part..." sounds ominous
<debugnet> milo_: ;)
<milo_> hmmm....
<escott> bfri, 11.04 is the last version to have gnome2. you should check the gnome.org and extensions.gnome.org to get a feel for the replacement gnome3 aka gnome-shell
<reisio> justice: not exactly
<reisio> GNOME got a craving for cardigans
<hihaatje> Reiso: I managed to log in from my phone, what file should I be looking for again?
<milo_> debugnet: Damn, I took an internet security class a while back. That sounds familiar.
<cappicard> hey folks. for some reason, many youtube videos are playing with this annoying blue tint... i'm running ubuntu 11.11
<reisio> Canonical, not actually so much in the game of supporting software, embraced it, though with a specific reconfiguration (Unity)
<reisio> as for MATE, forking is the easy part
<reisio> the test is maintenance
<debugnet> milo_: is your wireless router 802.11 a, b, g, and/or n ?
<Ryllez89> how i remove the shortcuts in the side of "aplications" and "local" menu on gnome-classic?
<reisio> hihaatje: for what?
<justice> I did say that it was hazy. Something about GNOME flipping out and Canonical ditching them.
<dr_willis> if gnome-shell was a bit more advanced at the time of release... we might of had gnome-shell as the default. :)
<bfri> escott justice whats really stopping anyone from just reverting back to gnome 2 and below after the upgrade?
<reisio> cappicard: what flash version?
<reisio> Unity is "a" gnome shell
<reisio> just not upstream's default one
<escott> bfri, incompatible abi versions between gtk2 and gtk3. you cannot have both installed
<hihaatje> Reiso: for the mouse not registering problem
<cappicard> 11.2.202.160
<reisio> hihaatje: ah
<escott> bfri, at least not enough to be able to have the entire desktop stack working
<reisio> hihaatje: oh, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> Them Gnomes are Complex little beasties!
<bfri> escott justice thing is i put the mac os gnome shell on but i want it out is there a simple way to revert back?
<escott> bfri, i dont know what the "mac os gnome shell" is. but no there is no downgrade path
<reisio> cappicard: you might want to revert to version 11.1.102.55
<justice> bfri: personally I just tried out, and fell in love with, sudu apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cappicard> but i'm on 64-bit...
<debugnet> milo_: if you don't know the answers to those off hand no biggy i can go from here.
<reisio> cappicard: 11.2.202.160 is a beta (of software that tends to be buggy already)
<reisio> cappicard: so?
<cappicard> hrmm...
<hihaatje> Reiso: there appears to be no such file
<reisio> hihaatje: okay, probably not worth following up anymore, then
<dr_willis> bfri:  theres the fallback/failsafe modes.. thats as far  as reverting goes basically.
<bfri> escott justice really i dont know if im reffering to this appropriately but basically i made ubuntu look like mac
<dr_willis> !fallback
<Tommy34> dr_willis: how many hours per week, in general, do you spend in this channel?
<dr_willis> Tommy34:  given my znc connection is up whenever my main ubuntu box is on... :) and i can irc from my cellphone at work...  quite a few.
<escott> bfri, the new gnome-shell is done completely in javascript. if there is someone with the motivation to make it look like os x then its probably not going to be long until someone does. check extensions.gnome.org
<dr_willis> it most likey seems like im here 90% of the time. dependng on the status of my znc server.
<dr_willis> even if im not. :)
<bfri> escott justice dr_willis thanks guys
<Tommy34> dr_willis: :)  you sure have a lot of free time on your hands
<dr_willis> The joys of a 'wait for somthing to break and hurry and fix it as fast as you can, and go back to waiting' job...
<dr_willis> 7 hrs of boredom, 1 hr of 'is it done yet.....'
<debugnet> milo_: type: route -n and send me the ip address for the gateway where the destination is 0.0.0.0
<milo_> 192.168.1.1
<justice> augh this desktop is driving me insane.. I don't want to have to buy a whole new computer when I have all the parts for one in front of me
<hihaatje> What is alt + tab for ubuntu?
<escott> justice, what happens after post?
<reisio> hihaatje: alt+tab
<justice> The screen shows "no signal" and turns off.
<debugnet> milo_: k. from firefox (or whatever web browser you are using) enter that into the url and hopefully it connects. if it does, then you are connected to your router.
<hihaatje> Snap that isn't working
<milo_> Debugnet: the server 192.168.1.1:80 requires a username and password. The server says: E1000
<escott> justice, what video card are you running off of?
<reisio> justice: always, or after a certain part of booting?
<debugnet> milo_: k. have you setup this router before?
<dr_willis> justice:  at the grub menu you dont see anything?
<justice> right after it posts and gives option to go to bios, etc. no matter what I chose to do or not do
<justice> It doesn't even get to the grub menu.
<milo_> debugnet: no, a person in the house who's taken a networking class has. But they also tried to setup an unsecured wireless just for me to use. Which you know what that means, they were trying to watch my traffic. So I don't want to ask them any questions.
<reisio> justice: how'd you install the OS?
<dr_willis> justice:  grub has a option to use a 'text' mode or lower res settings. that ive had to use on some machines.
<dr_willis> justice:  but grub would still work.. you just couldent see it.
<reisio> milo_: maybe they're just dumb :p
<ControllerSYR> ello
<milo_> debugnet: just dumb enough to get caught
<ControllerSYR> hello
<reisio> ControllerSYR: 'lo
<justice> it's my old ubuntu box that got dismantled, shipped, then had to get some arts changed out
<dr_willis> justice:  i got grub to play a little tune from its config file so im sure grub loaded. :)
<reisio> justice: which parts?
<ControllerSYR> eny body here
<reisio> ControllerSYR: just us chickens
<justice> new card is a diamond radeon hd 5450 ati.
<reisio> justice: is the monitor plugged into it?
<ControllerSYR> ok
<milo_> debugnet: they went out of their way to set it up, they know two other people who work IT and I heard them talking about the stuff I was looking at.
<ControllerSYR> can eny one here help me
<justice> new case, new graphics card, had to get a wireless internet card
<reisio> ControllerSYR: not until we know what your problem is
<reisio> justice: that does not answer my question
<debugnet> milo_: o k... well you can always invest in a vpn to fix that but i digress. how about we do a scan, type: ifconfig eth1 up then type: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<ControllerSYR> wht is it ?
<justice> yes. (well not atm because I have it unplugged to examine things)
<reisio> ControllerSYR: exactly
<milo_> I should make a note of that...vpn
<debugnet> milo_: not cool.
<reisio> justice: you're sure you plugged it into the new graphics card and not a port from the mobo?
<dr_willis> reisio:  :) been there.. done that...
<ControllerSYR> my problem is my ubuntu  9.10 dont accept update ?
<xangua> !eol | ControllerSYR
<milo_> ifconfig eth1 up, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<ubottu> ControllerSYR: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<justice> yes, i'm sure. I tried plugging it into the mobo but it didn't show me anything
<reisio> dr_willis: :)
<ControllerSYR> he tell me there is a problem in network
<milo_> degubnet: ifconfig eth1 up, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<reisio> justice: okay, what card was it again?
<debugnet> milo_: soz, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<justice> new card is a diamond radeon hd 5450 ati.
<debugnet> milo_: must be root
<justice> the old card was, I forget but it was nvidia
<reisio> justice: do you get a signal if you boot from an Ubuntu live image?
<justice> Don't think so. I'll have to see what image I actually have on that stick though.
<reisio> you really should
<reisio> otherwise maybe the PCI slot is damaged
<hihaatje> What can I do about ubuntu telling me i do not have enough rights to overwrite something?
<reisio> or it's an incredibly obscure (and therefore incredibly poorly supported) device
<reisio> hihaatje: sudo
<justice> doing that now. I hope the slot isnt damaged, I can't get the card out of it. =(
<Resistance> hihaatje:  nothing, because it means that whatever you're trying to overwrite isnt owned by you :P
<benn> another and last question..i installed my ubuntu using wubi in windows..And how can i access my windows files using ubuntu
<reisio> justice: you can't?
<ControllerSYR> ok i understud but is there eny way for update to a new ubuntu
<reisio> justice: that's not the best sign that it was put into the slot properly in the first place
<reisio> (or alternatively: that it is actually meant for that slot type)
<justice> It won't remove with reasonable force. it LOOKS like it fits right, but it acts like it's wedged against the case and won't tilt back to come loose.
<milo_> degubnet: ok, I typed sudo before it and it went through it looks like
<ControllerSYR> thank you !
<dr_willis> benn:  check 'mount' command output.. i belive the windows drives are mounted to some dir /host or somthing like that.
<reisio> hard to say without feeling it, kind of a tactile thing
<reisio> but generally it shouldn't be that hard to get cards in and out, if they are meant to fit with one another, and were properly connected
<justice> It snapped into place without too much trouble, but I tried pulling it to test integrated and no luck.
<milo_> debugnet: soz?
<reisio> aside from really poorly designed or compact cases that just make it hard, of course
<dr_willis> pcie cards have some locking tab ive seen...
<reisio> hmmm
<dr_willis> at least some do :)
<escott> justice, is there a latch at the base of the card? have you released that
<dr_willis> or was that agp? i cant rember...
<milo_> debugnet: Oh, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=soz
<debugnet> milo_: means sorry
<rcmaehl> Compiz randomly restarts on my pc. What could be causing that and is there any info I can provide to you all to help diagnose the problem. Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<reisio> if it were me, I'd be more confident that the card was inserted properly if I could take it out and put it back in and have it feel the same
<escott> dr_willis, i dont think agp had it. i think it started with pci-e
<justice> there is a latch, but it doesn't seem to do anything. the card hooks in behind it and does not come straight out.
<dr_willis> i just rember that locking tab.. becuase i had a mb with one that was broken.. you couldent unlock it without a screwdriver. :)
<dr_willis> I had to push on a tabon the mb slot. to remove the card.
<debugnet> milo_: i like how it says 'illiterate' but do it cuz it short, maybe lazy though
<reisio> you push it away from the slot
<reisio> in the direction of the side the tab is on
<reisio> or down, depending
<debugnet> milo_: any luck with the scan?
<justice> it's on the side of the port on the board.
<dr_willis> I havent even opened the case on the new desktop box i bought like 3 mo ago...
<blackbox> does anybody know of a site that you can type in a word and it will speak it to you / give you the definition and synonyms? My spelling a pronouncation is terrible. I think being a good speller is linked to being able to pronounce correctly.
<dr_willis> :)
<reisio> pfft
<reisio> honestly
<reisio> never even heard of a PCI card falling out
<reisio> not sure why they need tabs
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> I suppose they could help with bumpy transportation, though
<reisio> unfortunately you're beyond that, heh
<justice> yeah me either. :p
<reisio> FloodBot1: poll speed too slow
<sokak> Hi everyone :)
<dr_willis> Ive seen some cases that use annoying 'quick locks' for cards instead of actual screws. so ive seen them get loose in the back.. but never fall out where they failed.
<milo_> debugnet: nothing came up
<reisio> sokak: hiyo
<milo_> debugnet: but I didn't get any error messages back
<debugnet> milo_: try one or two more times, sometimes they don't come up right away
<justice> this has a screw, but I can't pull the side that screws up high enough to release the hook shaped bit on the card.
<sokak> question: im on an ancient eeepc 901 (the one with 20gb ssd) and i picked the wrong drive to put on grub. Now the grub rescue is garing at me, what should i do?
<milo_> debugnet: meh, nothing doing
<dr_willis> Night all...
<reisio> sokak: boot up the live media, run grub-install /dev/properdevice
<sokak> Nite :D
<milo_> debugnet: can my conversation on here be tracked since I'm on a wired connection?!
<Pickleface> on 11.10 how do I take something I put on the top bar out?
<sokak> thanks reisio, looking to that
<reisio> sokak: or possibly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair if the aforementioned fails
<salty> how do i mount a usb hardrive that has been removed from a windows box without unmounting it?
<reisio> salty: hrmm?
<debugnet> milo_: yep, since it isn't ssl or through vpn or ssh, if they have the tools, they can do it.
<Pickleface> reisio: how do I remove something I put on the top bar ? like those clicky button things if you know what I mean
<psusi> salty, what?
<debugnet> milo_: ask them if they've heard of backtrack...again i digress
<reisio> Pickleface: would assume you right-click them
<salty> reisio, i copied some files to a windows computer and didn't unmount the drive before removing it... now it doesn't show up in ubuntu
<Pickleface> reisio: only launch and property options come up when right clicked.
<justice> I dunno, I get the feeling i'll need to unscrew the mobo to get the gfx card out.
<milo_> debugnet: fuuuuuu... that sucks. Oh well. Explains why they're in their room so much. Going through my info. Damn it.
<sokak> justice, while doing so clean the dissipator with compressed air :) Just prevent the fan spinning :)
<psusi> salty, plug it back into windows and chkdsk it
<escott> salty, if it is ntfs boot windows and run chkdsk on that drive
<psusi> salty, or scandisk
<justice> dissipator?
<psusi> whatever microsoft is calling it these days
<Fizzy> hi..i just installed ubuntu the first time
<sokak> salty, it doesnt come up neither in disk management?
<salty> i don't have a windows box... it was my little brothers
<Fizzy> really loving it was wondering if someone could help me out with some things
<salty> let me check
<sokak> shoot Fizzy
<justice> Fizzy: Like what?
<Fizzy> thank you
<debugnet> milo_: sucks i know.
<Fizzy> so i installed it on my laptop
<psusi> salty, then plug it back into your little brother's windows box and chkdsk it
<Fizzy> its an asus UL30A
<justice> sokak: I cleaned it pretty thoroughly before I started
<Fizzy> the fn keys used to control volume and brightness barely seem to work they are super slow!!.. for example i sent the command 5 minutes ago and im still recieving osd of it recieving it
<reapingwo> hey can anyone give me a hand in trouble shooting my wireless card?
<salty> psusi, that's not possible... i'm sailing in the chesapeake bay
<reisio> salty: to be clear, as soon as you plug it in you should get a prompt to check it
<debugnet> milo_: no luck with the wifi scan?
<Fizzy> i installed ubuntu before and removed it for this reason
<milo_> debugnet: nope, hasn't done anything. WPA2 security would be nice...
<Fizzy> so thought i would give it a second shot
<brophat> is there an email notifier app that comes with 11.10
<milo_> debugnet: back in 3, smoke break
<debugnet> milo_: k
<brophat> can that envelope icon at the top be configured for email notification?
<justice> odd.
<Fizzy> it does seem weird because i experience no slow down in the system itself
<justice> ok, my screwdriver is too short, this is going to need to wait a bit, grmbl.
<Fizzy> still getting the OSD of brightness..
<fokkle> brophat, here's something someone wrote in python.  Haven't used it myself:  http://arnab.org/blog/evolution-email-notification
<justice> fizzy: i'm not sure what would cause that, personally.
<Fizzy> any other way i can control brightness?
<sokak> wooot reisio, that link was cool!
<brophat> fokkle so that envelope app on the top right does do email notification?
<reisio> sokak: do the trick?
<Pickleface> can anyone help me? I cant remove a button from the top and its really annoying.....
<fokkle> brophat, no, sorry, not as far as i know.  I just thought you might want to try the python workaround.
<sokak> its working, lets cross fingers :D Using the supergrub disk wasnt an option, im too lazy to plug in the usb cdrom xD
<justice> I know there is one, I have to get rid of it a lot since dimming the monitor never seems to work for me.
<brophat> fokkle thanks
<fokkle> Pickleface, you can't right-click, remove?
<justice> not because of anything technical, just because I can't see very well. :?
<fokkle> brophat, no prob.
<Fizzy> i hate it when the screen is too bright
<Fizzy> hurts my eyes.. so whats the way to control it?
<reisio> Fizzy: install xcalib, run xcalib -i -a
<reisio> or xgamma
<justice> yeah, well, I get irritated if turning on my living room light doesn't leave afterimages of people burned into the paint.
<reisio> or fix your power management/graphics driver issues
<reisio> I use xcalib with a perfectly working display and power system, though
<HaltingState> how do i install gui on ubuntu server so i can remote desktop in
<reisio> HaltingState: you could just use ssh
<HaltingState> reisio, I could
<Fizzy> thanks.. im updating software as we speak
<Fizzy> hopefully it will do something
<HaltingState> reisio, i want to see what remote desktop is like
<reisio> HaltingState: it's like adding an enormous ton of software each with its own potential for having a security vulnerability
<reisio> HaltingState: that said, the default Ubuntu desktop metapackage is called 'ubuntu-desktop'
<sokak> reisio, i owe you a beer!
<reisio> sokak: yes you do
<reisio> a keg of beer
<benn> its not working i tried loging in su then pass..And i dont know how to mount the ntfs to get files in windows
<sokak> ill bring a truck of beer reisio, if you live in italy ;P
<reisio> benn: do what?
<reisio> sokak: if I lived in Italy I would be busy being fawned over by all the hot exploited women there
<benn> get files in windows 7 using ubuntu
<sokak> reisio, then ill bring you my cousine ;P
<TooR4u> Hi .. i want to export my chat history from one gmail account to another email account is that possible?
<HaltingState> reisio, security risk?  the password for my user and root account over ssh is "password", but its ok because I have not set port forwarding for SSH on the server yet
<reisio> benn: the drive isn't auto-mounted? (check Nautilus, or ls /media/)
<reisio> sokak: good man
<reisio> TooR4u: ask #web
<reisio> HaltingState: :p
<debugnet> milo_: unfortunately you will need to talk to your IT friend and have him help with getting the ssid so you can continue from here. i have a feeling he may have turned ssid broadcast off so you can't find it and the password is preventing you from getting it yourself.
<milo_> debugnet: ok, thanks for the help
<sokak> reisio, ill add another cousine if you can suggest a lightweight replacement for unity :P
<reisio> sokak: unity 2d? lubuntu-desktop? (http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde)
<sokak> reisio, you made my day u.u
<reisio> that's what reisio's are for
<benn> reisio tried ls /media. and it says :System Reserved
<debugnet> milo_: i can give you this, once you have the ssid type the following: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid {ssid they gave you} and then give it about 5-10 seconds and then type iwconfig eth1 and see if has an access point, if so type sudo dhclient3 eth1 and you are good. if not, you might be out of range.
<debugnet> Milos_: oh, your welcome
<Milos_> huh?
<reapingwo> what does it mean if my connection appears to drop occasionally (firefox stops connection, downloads pause) but ubuntu still says I am connected and I can still ping websites by name?
<reapingwo> and to fix my connection, all I need to do is disconnect and reconnect
<reapingwo> any ideas on how to start troubleshooting this?
<FlavioTrashPunk> tem punk aqui hoje??
<reisio> FlavioTrashPunk: #ubuntu-br
<kj4> hello i am amazed by ubuntix
<kj4> now i hate windows
<reisio> kj4: wee
<FlavioTrashPunk> reisio, vlw.. tenks
<fokkle> reapingwo, what/how is it that you disconnect/reconnect?  Cable, ifdown & up, or what?
<kj4> it is so much better, but how is it free?
<fokkle> I mean are you plugging it in again?
<reapingwo_> sorry I fixed it
<reisio> kj4: by its devs not requiring money for it
<reapingwo_> I click on the wireless icon and click on the network
<benn> reisio you ignored me for the first time
<reisio> benn: ?
<reapingwo_> it disconnects me and reconnects
<kj4> reisio: thank you its devs
<fokkle> reapingwo_, that'll do it ;)
<benn> reisio:tried ls /media. and it says :System Reserved
<reapingwo_> its a wireless connection
<reisio> benn: ah
<reisio> benn: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<kj4> what is an ubuntard?
<compitz> hi guys
<reisio> kj4: my guess would be it's a pejorative for an ubuntu user/who is not smart
<reisio> compitz: hiyo
<reapingwo_> fokkle, I was wondering if there was an error log that kept track of network trafic that could point me to the problem
<kj4> reisio: oh
<bono> hi hi
<reapingwo_> Irc stays connected as well
<compitz> i need some help cause im most desperate with my blank screen on startuo in 10.4 lucid
<reapingwo_> my downloads and webpages just stop loading
<reapingwo_> ping also works
<reisio> reapingwo_: IRC takes precious little connection
<Pickleface> fokkle: no
<vekin> should 11.10 live be able to see sata ahci ssd?
<fokkle> reapingwo_, i'm not sure the best place to look but you can start with "dmesg tail"
<Pickleface> fokkle: the only options I have are launch and properties
<sokak> reisio, im having random weird lines once in a while on login screen. What i should pick for updated intel drivers, the xswat ppa or what else?
<vekin> nevermind
<fokkle> or look at /var/log/syslog....
<reisio> sokak: dunno, haven't used intel in some time
<compitz> i need some help cause im most desperate with my BLACK screen on startup on 10.4 lucid
<sokak> reisio, ty anyway :)
<reapingwo_> would a search for the connection name (i.e. wlan0) in syslog yield useful results?
<fokkle> Pickleface: strange, i can't reproduce that, even when i lock the launcher...
<Pickleface> fokkle: erm well I'm using 11.10 with the gnome theme ?
<Pickleface> fokkle: I'm talking about the top bar where you can make little buttons if that makes sense ?
<fokkle> reapingwo_, you can try it, maybe "cat syslog | grep wlan"
<Pickleface> fokkle: shall I screenshot ?
<fokkle> Pickleface: i know what you mean but i'm not sure the screen shot would help.  remove doesn't appear, right?  not just grayed out?
<Pickleface> fokkle: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/screenshotat20111229220.png/ if it does help, erm yeah I dont see remove...
<reapingwo_> fokkle, thanks for that command, one of the linux commands I knew about but not how to use :D
<kj4> was ubuntu made from zeros and ones also?
<reapingwo_> should I put that in pastebin for people to read?
<Pickleface> fokkle: the bar where filezilla and firefox is , erm..I only see launch and properties :S
<compitz> can somesone help? i need to get a terminal on startup but my display is shut down
<fokkle> Pickleface: beats me.  try a reboot?
<Pickleface> fokkle: okay
<c_smith> compitz, have you tried ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<fokkle> kj4: there were a few 3s and 4s thrown in to make it interesting.
<kj4> fokkle: oh man, thats probably why it's so much better
<fokkle> reapingwo_, sure lets have a look.
<kj4> fokkle: i think thats how my 4G phone works too
<fokkle> kj4:  that's right.  enjoy the goodness.
<reapingwo_> fokkle, I think some of it got cut short how do I grab all of it?
<compitz> c_smith, yes i did, i aslo tried f6, other f-keys, e and held shift, no matter what i type screen stay black
<reapingwo_> too long to print all in the terminal
<c_smith> hmmmmm, then it could be either your monitor is shot, or you GPU is shot.
<c_smith> compitz, that was at you.
<fokkle> reapingwo_, try this:  "cat syslog | grep wlan0 > ~/Desktop/syslog.txt
<fokkle> reapingwo_, that should get you a file you can copy/paste from.
<Ra_> is there a fix for a tied up cpu?
<reapingwo_> thanks again for the new commands fokkle, I am taking notes :D
<c_smith> Ra_, short of doing a hard reboot, I don't believe so.
<c_smith> Ra_, but I could be wrong.
<compitz> c_smith, its a graphics driver problem, i deleted nvdia to try the open source one, then it turned out 10.4 lucid had a bug with the grub, a solution described in http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/securitymonkey/black-screen-on-boot-with-ubuntu-104-lucid-lynx-solution-38426
<Ra_> thx
<reapingwo_> http://pastebin.com/A2iuZNxw
<c_smith> compitz, then you may need to do a fresh install, as it looks ike something went very wrong.
<compitz> c_smith, now i edited grub manually to "nomedeset" in the mounted hd, but i couldnt run update-grub , because on my encrypted hd, because  it was the live-cd-terminal
<compitz> c_smith grub to "nomodeset"
<Youngfun> hi all
<c_smith> compitz, I don't know what to say, if you're having problems doing update-grub, I don't know what to suggest short of reinstalling Ubuntu, as update-grub is my only other option for fixing that.
<hamed> hi can any know how can i switch from xfce to unity
<compitz> now the big question, c_smith, is how i can run update-grub without a terminal on startup
<c_smith> hamed, you can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and keep the xfce as an alternative.
<compitz> c_smith, can i mount the hd and pretend im root so i can run it?
<reapingwo_> not to be impatient but just wanted to make sure fokkle saw this
<reapingwo_> http://pastebin.com/A2iuZNxw
<c_smith> compitz, impossible to run a terminal on startup without know whether it actually started. and can't run it from grub, but GRUB2 DOES have a built-in command editor.
<c_smith> compitz, do you see GRUB at the start?
<fokkle> reapingwo_:  i'm looking at it and i see the ip-config unavailable, just not sure what to make of it yet.
<hamed> thank you very much
<fokkle> reapingwo_, there are other references online...
<c_smith> hamed, no prob
<fokkle> reapingwo_,  but not sure the culprit.  could be network manager but i hate to say reinstall when i don't know for sure yet.  let me look a little more..
<compitz> c_smith, all i see is my screen going black, like when i shut down my pc
<compitz> c_smith, what do you mean by GRUB?
<c_smith> compitz, GRUB is the bootloader.
<kj4> i thought it was lunch
<diegoviola> OMG, GRUB2 loopback feature is so COOL
<compitz> c_smith, yes i do
<diegoviola> anyone tried it?
<reisio> diegoviola: heh
<c_smith> compitz, gimme a second, gonna see if I can get the button you press to halt the bootup.
<diegoviola> relurk: xD
<diegoviola> err
<compitz> c_smith, ok, thx. i also see lucid loading, but when it should come to the welcome screen, or just before, it shuts down
<c_smith> compitz, Lucid is 10.10, correct?
<compitz> c_smith , 10.4
<reapingwo_> fokkle, To warn you I was also having similar trouble with windows 7.  But they said it was windows update sending malformed ARP packets that was causing errors on my router.  Turning off windows update and factory resetting the router fixed it however.
<c_smith> compitz, ah, ok, LTS ftw, eh?
<reapingwo_> perhaps its a hardware problem with the network adapter?
<compitz> c_smith, yeah i like it
<Youngfun> hi everyone
<Youngfun> I'm new on Ubuntu
<compitz> hi Youngfun
<fokkle> reapingwo_, could be.  but do you have this issue at other wireless aps?
<fokkle> reapingwo_, also are you by any chance running kde?
<compitz> welcome, Youngfun^^
<reapingwo_> I only have the one router, but everything else connects to it fine including a couple mac books and my android phone
<c_smith> compitz, ok, try pressing esc as soon as you see GRUB, you should be able to edit the bootup command from there with the "e" key.
<reapingwo_> I have just vanilla ubuntu 11.10
<Youngfun> I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed on VM Parallels Desktop (Mac host), but cannot install parallels tools... somebody knows about Parallels Desktop?
<kj4> xubuntu is awesome
<c_smith> compitz, this would only be temporary I believe, so run the commands you intend to after you get in.
<compitz> c_smith, im a newb. what does screen say when i see GRUB?
<sokak> Anyone happened to plug in an usb thumbdrive, just to see that its seen in the disk management, but says "No medium inserted" (as it was just a flash card reader?)
<compitz> c_smith, circa?
<fokkle> reapingwo_, ok, do you want to try reinstalling network manager?  it is known to be problematic....
<c_smith> compitz, it's the short purple screen just after the BIOS screen.
<Youngfun> maybe it's better if I ask Parallels support....
<compitz> esc, damn havent tried this
<fokkle> reapingwo_, i'm just more inclined to blame netman than the nic.
<compitz> c_smith, esc, damn havent tried this
<c_smith> compitz, and the BIOS usually has the manufacturer logo of the mainboard/PC.
<c_smith> compitz, not surprising, it's easily overlooked.
<kj4> xubuntu users differ from ubuntu users
<c_smith> compitz, and it's not too well known with new linux users.
<paulsomebody> Hello, sentient life forms. Can anyone tell me from experience if CompizConfig manager still ruins desktops when ran as of version 11.10?
<compitz> ah k, so grub says ubuntu and i see some glistening dots? c_smith?
<Pickleface> erm rebooting dident work
<Youngfun> what's xubuntu? ubuntu with xfce?
<c_smith> is there a timer?
<Pickleface> how do I remove a icon from the top bar ? I dont see a delete button only launch and properties
<paulsomebody> compitz: Maybe you would know, judging from the nickname?
<compitz> c_smith, when loading the os?
<almoxarife> reapingwo_: it may be one of two things, weak signal from the place you want to connect to, or you receiving is crap
<ironfoot495> Hi I'm having a problem with screen resolution  it will display a dell 19" but not my 37"akia?
<LucidGuy> email/postfix people around? simple question..  In regards to security, the main conf options to have correct would be mynetworks= ?  This is where you can allow networks to relay off of you..?
<c_smith> compitz, a timer anywhere
<c_smith> if not, just press e
<compitz> c_smith, timer?
<OerHeks> paulsomebody, yes offcourse it ruin your desktop, mine not however
<reapingwo_> fokkle, I do have another wireless adapter which got better reception on win7 but I need to ndiswrapper the drivers, looking it up now
<compitz> paulsomebody, did you mean me?
<fokkle> almoxarife: maybe you can make something of this.  it's from his syslog:  http://pastebin.com/A2iuZNxw
<c_smith> compitz, from you not knowing tells me there isn't, it's a timer ticking down to loading the selected OS.
<ironfoot495> can someone help me with this???
<paulsomebody> OerHeks: I do not think I understood you quite well. You do not use Unity?
<paulsomebody> compitz: Yes, that was a joke.
<c_smith> compitz, just press "e"
<xangua> paulsomebody: if yoy move things you should not, yes; you can always reset unity
<OerHeks> unity runs fine
<Youngfun> i hate the GUI of ubuntu 11.10
<ironfoot495> I've changed the grub file to 1024x768 but when it boots it comes back with not support?
<OerHeks> unity runs better with a SSD
<compitz> c_smith, when I see the loading screen? (=GRUB) do i get this right?
<Youngfun> maybe kubuntu has a better GUI?
<michalchik> What is unity?
<c_smith> compitz, yes.
<compitz> paulsomebody, didnt get it
<ironfoot495> but it see the 19" great!
<c_smith> compitz, that's the GRUB I am talking about.
<compitz> c_smith, thx a lot, ill try
<almoxarife> fokkle: you want to give me a line number of the paste that you are most concerned about?
<fokkle> michalchik:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29
<paulsomebody> OerHeks: xangua: No, I did not mean that. I have read reports that merely running CompizConfig as of 11.10 may corrupt some config files and make X impossible to start. Is this true in your, or anyone else's experience?
<urlin2u> michalchik, a desktop
<c_smith> compitz, no prob, let me know if you need more help with editing the command.
<compitz> c_smith sry for asking twice
<paulsomebody> compitz: I have a question about Compiz, you nickname is 'compitz'; I though it was a nice pun.
<ironfoot495> I've also install the proprietary driver and still no sucess.
<michalchik> I have a weird problem that I thinkis Ubuntu realted.
<urlin2u> paulsomebody, you can mess with compiz but find a web link it will look like its broke when you start clicking stuff.
<compitz> c_smith, i hope sudo update-grub is enough to gimme som light
<[[webrat]]> any updates?
<[[webrat]]> yes i have the same issues
<michalchik> I just added the text to voice addon to firefox
<paulsomebody> urlin2u: Okay.
<fokkle> almoxarife, take a look at 63--ipconfig unavailable...
<[[webrat]]> i got this machine not working with the latest compiz
<[[webrat]]> x64 arch
<compitz> paulsomebody, like mingling what two words^^?
<michalchik> It is activated by pushingthe button in the bootom bar of the firefox window
<c_smith> compitz, I wouldn't run that in GRUB, just edit it with the lines you need to get it running.
<rcmaehl> Compiz randomly dies on my pc. Is there any info I can give to help diagnose the problem? Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<paulsomebody> compiz: Yes, like that. Never mind.
<c_smith> compitz, and then run update grub when you login in a terminal.
<michalchik> but the version of firefox that came with ubunto does not sem to have a bottom bar
<fokkle> almoxarife: take a look at line 63--"ip-config-unavailble"
<fokkle> almoxarife, sorry, double post...
<almoxarife> fokkle:  herpanet-g <-- tell me about it? yours? hotspot? you control it?
<compitz> c_smith, the intended line is already edited: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash” Replaced with: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”nomodeset>”, like http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<compitz> c_smith, like http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ told me
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<c_smith> compitz, then it should run properly after you start it up.
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fokkle> almoxarife:  no, it would be reapingwo_'s.  his ap, i guess.
<fokkle> reapingwo_:  you still with us?
<compitz> c_smith , it doesnt. i suppose because i could run update-grub
<Pickleface> how do I remove a icon from the top bar ? I dont see a delete button only launch and properties
<c_smith> compitz, you edited it from GRUB directly. try booting up, and let me know what happens.
<compitz> c_smith , it doesnt. i suppose because i could NOT run update-grub
<Pickleface> fokkle: reboot did not help
<michalchik> Does anyone know why this version of firefox doesn't have a bottom bar?
<fokkle> Pickleface: not sure what to suggest, then.  you could try booting to console, then remove, reinstall the desktop maybe.
<compitz> c_smith, didnt edit anything from GRUB directly, what would that be?
<Pickleface> fokkle: would reinstalling the theme do it ?
<urlin2u> michalchik, right cloick the top bar then addon bar
<urlin2u> click
<fokkle> Pickleface: i wouldn't think so.  i don't think the theme has any influence on whether you can remove a launcher from the panel.
<fokkle> Pickleface: but give me a minute.  let me see if there's another way to edit the launchers there.
<[[webrat]]> any news with the latest compiz? i still haven't got the issue resolved aftering installing it on my latest machine
<michalchik> right clicking the top bar does not seem to do anything.
<[[webrat]]> i got this asus and the compiz effects is having some issues loading
<c_smith> compitz, that would be editing the command while in GRUB using the "e" key
<compitz> c_smith, do you get it, or dont i ?
<c_smith> compitz, get what?
<compitz> c_smith, sry
<Pickleface> fokkle: okay
<compitz> c_smith, i guess editing the commandline is not necessary anymore, cause i did that on the hd?
<michalchik> OK found it
<c_smith> possibly.
<michalchik> Second from the top bar, selct addon bar
<c_smith> did booting up work?
<michalchik> Thanks
<compitz> c_smith, i havent tried, you confused me a little, dont wanna do anything wrong here
<reapingwo_> fokkle, sorry about that I am writing a letter at the same time as I do this lol, has to be in the post tomorrow hence my distraction
<c_smith> compitz, ok, try continuing to boot up into Ubuntu and see if it works.
<c_smith> compitz, let me know the result.
<compitz> c_smith, when i get a terminal you said you wouldnt run update-grub; say there will be a terminal, what am i suppossed to do?
<Duker> Anyone know how to solve the overscan issue when using intel hd graphics 3000 with an hdmi out?
<c_smith> compitz, no, I said I wouldn't recommend using that as a boot param, it was a misunderstanding on my part.
<c_smith> compitz, go ahead and run it when you get in.
<reapingwo_> herpanet-g is my e3200 cisco-linksys router
<compitz> c_smith, and by "boot param", you mean an entry in the grub file?
<reapingwo_> its dual band the -g denotes 2.4 ghz band
<c_smith> compitz, yes.
<paulsomebody> urlin2u: OerHeks: Okay, I have found the report of the issue I was talking about. http://askubuntu.com/questions/66079/compiz-crash-means-launcher-and-almost-everything-else-has-disappeared-from-desk
<fokkle> Pickleface: you're on ubuntu 11.10?  this is unity?
<c_smith> compitz, but run the update-grub command in a terminal when you boot up just to be safe.
<reapingwo_> I started a RMA with cisco because of the original problem on win7 but since turning off windows update it seems to have been fixed
<paulsomebody> urlin2u: OerHeks: Now, let's see if it affects me. :)
<c_smith> compitz, did it boot up?
<compitz> c_smith, ahhhhh ok. Finally clear to relaunch now. thx for yor patience withme
<reapingwo_> windows 7 was sending malformed arp packets causing the router to keep on handing me escalating ip addresses
<c_smith> compitz, no prob,
<Pickleface> fokkle: yeah I switched it to gnome.
<reapingwo_> which then used up all available addresses
<reapingwo_> atleast thats what some guy on the internet told me ;)
<compitz> c_smith , ill see, this will take some minutes, if it wont work, itll take like 15 mins, till im back
<c_smith> compitz, ok
<compitz> c_smith, anyway thanks, ill try now^^
<c_smith> compitz, like I said, no prob
<urlin2u> paulsomebody, to be honest it works fine for the cube and other plugins you just have to know what to do, how to restart it when it goes south while tweaking, find a web page that tells you how to do it.
<fokkle> Pickleface: well hell, I want to find an easier fix here, but I'm coming up empty.  don't know what to suggest but remove, reinstall.
<Pickleface> fokkle: reinstall the whole OS ?
<fokkle> reapingwo_: that's crazy.  i understand it, but that's crazy.
<paulsomebody> urlin2u: Common sense and sanity is implied and necessary, but is not at all what I was talking about. Read the link I sent you — CompizConfig sometimes automatically disables the Unity plugin when you first run it. :) No user action necessary.
<fokkle> reapingwo_: i once had a dsl modem/router that would only hand out one ip address on dhcp, which is worse but only a little.
<fokkle> Pickleface: oh hell no.  just the desktop.
<cjs> Why do we have a package that installs /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 instead of ruby1.9?
<fokkle> Pickleface: let me check the command but I think it should be "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" but let me check...
<cjs> Is that a standard Debian thing? What about compatability with, say, CentOS systems?
<urlin2u> paulsomebody, never experienced that and I have been using it for a couple of years. Just from a quick look it seemed like users who just are a bit noobish .
<reapingwo_> fokkle, part of installing ubuntu was to make sure the problem is software and not the router itself
<Pickleface> fokkle: okay, thanks
<reapingwo_> because it is out of warranty but they said its a hardware defect so they will honor the rma
<fokkle> reapingwo_:  ah, i see.  i assume you've already been through the routers dhcp settings--range to assign, etc.
<fokkle> reapingwo_: especially the lease time....
<reapingwo_> fokkle, yeah, although I just did a factory reset, but everything looked right
<paulsomebody> urlin2u: This is generally true, but not I don't think this is the case right now. I have read it happen to not-so-noobish users as well.
<fokkle> reapingwo_: hmm.
<paulsomebody> urlin2u: Anyway, I have ran CCSM and it did not kill anything just yet. :)
<reapingwo_> lease time is at 24 hours
<fokkle> reapingwo_: someone brought up signal strength.  any chance you could be competing on the same channel with near neighbors, maybe switch the router to another?
<fokkle> reapingwo_, or are you pretty sure that this is dhcp?
<xubuntu> help, how do i make all new windows open at the center?
<Pickleface> fokkle: find out the cammond ?
<reapingwo_> well it was dhcp with win 7, whats the ubuntu version of inSSIDer?
<reapingwo_> or whatever lets me see which networks are on which channels
<lalagirl> hi
<lalagirl> is anyone alive?
<DrPenguin> im kinda alive
<paulsomebody> !ask | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vmangudi`> looks like abt 6 billion are alive
<fokkle> Pickleface:  i think you'll remove gnome with "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" but I'd like to be sure.  I'm on an earlier version so gnome is default and that would be right.  but I'm not sure how it is after unity is default.
<fokkle> Pickleface: i just don't want to steer you wrong....
<lalagirl> Okay, so I have a question. Now I have an Ubuntu computer, but I can't seem to connect to it from outside my local network.
<paulsomebody> lalagirl: vmangudi`: And that number is steadily growing at the rate that have spawned concerns about overpopulation.
<lalagirl> paulsomebody that's really nice
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: so your trying to remote into it?
<paulsomebody> lalagirl: What are you using to connect to it?
<Siph0n> When I visit a webpage that isn't up, it just keeps clocking, trying to connect to it... This happens in firefox and chrome in ubuntu.... So i dont think it is browser related. It does not happen in windows 7 firefox (gives connection reset error). Does anyone know how to get ubuntu (or firefox) to stop trying after a time?
<lalagirl> DrPenguin paulsomebody: I'm trying to connect to it as in… like...
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: we need to know the protocol
<lalagirl> DrPenguin paulsomebody: go to a website and connect to it
<DrPenguin> like telnet.. ssh... etc
<paulsomebody> DrPenguin: lalagirl: Are you trying to open a folder share?
<lalagirl> DrPenguin ssh … anything
<Corey> lalagirl: Did you forward ports to it?
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: tried pinging it from another computer?
<lalagirl> i opened the whole DMZ
<Corey> lalagirl: Can you access it from the LAN?
<DrPenguin> Corey: port forwarding shouldnt be needed if shes accessing it locally
<fokkle> Pickleface:  do this.  login to unity desktop> go to software center> search gnome-shell > select remove.  that should remove it safely.
<lalagirl> DrPenguin I want to access it outside my local network
<Pickleface> fokkle: how do I login to unity desktop ?
<lalagirl> DrPenguin I want it to work outside my local network
<lalagirl> DrPenguin but it doesn't conenct
<DrPenguin> ah, I misread
<lalagirl> connect*
<DrPenguin> yeah you gotta port forward
<fokkle> Pickleface: log out of your desktop session, then when you log in again, select unity from a dropdown box that should appear along the bottom of the screen.
<lalagirl> But I already opened all of the ports already! I opened the whole DMZ
<Pickleface> ah ok
<DrPenguin> opening ports and forwarding ports arent the same
<DrPenguin> when you forward a port, the request goes from your external ip to the local ip that the port is being forwarded to
<lalagirl> DrPenguin okay, let me clarify… i've opened and forwarded all the ports
<DrPenguin> are you forwarding to the right local ip?
<lalagirl> i can ssh inside my local network but i can't outside it for some reason
<lalagirl> i can't even visit my own website
<lalagirl> outside the network
<Corey> lalagirl: Residential IP?
<lalagirl> and yes, it is to the right ip
<Corey> lalagirl: Sure they're not filtering 22 inbound/
<Corey> ?
<lalagirl> Corey what do you mean by "residential IP"?
<Corey> lalagirl: That question means "yes, you're on a residential IP."
<Corey> Check with your provider, they may be filtering port 22.
<lalagirl> Corey my ISP?
<Corey> As a part of their "no servers" policy.
<Corey> Imagine that.
<lalagirl> Corey omg its the ISP all along?!?!?
<Corey> lalagirl: Possibly. Try binding to an alternate (high) port and see if the problem goes away.
<Chr|s> I am having issues with waking my my computer after I am away for 20 minutes. Clean install  ubuntu 11.10
<thechris> Anyone know how to get a usb wifi adapter to work in linux
<lalagirl> Corey how would i be able to do that?
<thechris> it is dual band, and doesn't show any AP's
<thechris> Both my roku and laptop (also dual-band) have no issue finding the AP, which is about 2m away
<fokkle> Pickleface:  take a look at this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xTketT17548/Tc3r18TqTDI/AAAAAAAAAIk/pqVSSnyEDcI/s1600/regular-ubuntu11.04-desktop.png   You should have some kind of choice there between the 2 desktop environments you have installed and should be able to choose unity vs gnome.
<Corey> thechris: Is the driver being detected? Check dmesg.
<Pickleface_> fokkle: yep, im on unity now
<thechris> Corey: the driver is detected, and iwconfig shows a wlan0
<Pickleface_> fokkle: how do I uninstall the gnome ?
<Corey> thechris: What chipset?
<Pickleface_> I forgot the intructions you gave me earliar XD
<fokkle> Pickleface: go to Applications>software center.
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: change the ssh port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<thechris> It appears to be a ralink based chipset
<superuser> I haven't gotten support yet so I'm reasking as it has be a reasonable amount of time since I last asked.
<superuser> Compiz randomly dies on my pc. Is there any info I can give to help diagnose the problem? Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit. My GPU is a Nvidia Geforce 440 (fermi).
<fokkle> Pickleface: then type "gnome desktop"
<Corey> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Corey> Whee.
<ok_wait> msg nickserv identify manager23
<ok_wait> nice
<share> nice lol.
<ok_wait> lol
<lalagirl> are you sure changine the ssh port will allow me to connect to it?
<share> ok_wait: go to #freenode
<share> ;)
<thechris> Corey: be more specific
<fokkle> Pickleface:  you should see it somewhere on the list of results, marked as installed.
<Hakase> oh wow
<Hakase> I knew someone was going to do that
<lalagirl> because its not only about ssh… it's about connecting to the server and having it load the webpage
<urlin2u> superuser, have you tweaked compiz, and if there any other specificities post them.
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: if your ISP is blocking port 22, they might allow the higher port. am not sure, but can try
<Hakase> that's why it's not a good idea to accidentally type in your nickserv password into an IRC channel with like
<Hakase> almost 1400 people in it
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: well, they could be blocking port 80 as well
<lalagirl> why are they doing this to me??!?!?!
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: pbly nothing personal
<lalagirl> hey it seems like my ISP is blocking the ports.....
<lalagirl> OMG I'm so angry now...
<lalagirl> it says it in http://www.optimum.net/Terms
<lalagirl> if you scroll down to 22. Aditional Restrictions
<Corey> lalagirl: Okay then.
<thechris> Anyone know how to get a wifi connection set up using the command line
<DrPenguin> glad comcast doesnt block me..
<Pickleface_> fokkle: I dont see the gnome theme
<alejandro> how do you view all hidden files in kubuntu?
<lalagirl> it says that "Users may not run any type of server on the system. This includes but is not limited to FTP, IRC, SMTP, POP, HTTP, SOCKS, SQUID, DNS or any multi-user forums;" and "Users may not register or point a domain, sub-domain, or hostname to any Optimum Online IP address. Moreover, Users may not have traffic redirected to the Optimum Online Service;"
<DrPenguin> ls -a will list hidden files
<Corey> lalagirl: This is no longer a Ubuntu issue. :-)
<lalagirl> hey i have a question…..................
<Corey> !ask | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lalagirl> if I get Optimum Online Boost or whatever it says "Users may not run any servers except for a webserver (HTTP) and mail (SMTP) on the system. This includes but is not limited to FTP, IRC, POP, SOCKS, SQUID, DNS or any multi-user forums." does that mean that i can't access FTP?
<A|i3N> What do I need to install to get an older gravis PC GamePad to work under Ubuntu? It's using the radio shack USP adapter.
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: you can access one that your not hosting
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: you can access FTP *from* optimum online. But you cannot run a FTP server.
<fokkle> Pickleface_: try searching "ubuntu desktop system"  but if/when you find it, click on more info to try to see whether that's gnome.
<lalagirl> OMG this is even more frustrating.
<lalagirl> all i ever wanted was to run my own server......
<edbian> lalagirl, if you want to run an ftp server just set it up on a non-standard port
<ok_wait> why would gnome-tweak-tool only change the window title font but not any of the others? i'm using oneiric with gnome-shell
<lalagirl> like?
<alejandro> how do i list all hidden files on Dolphin file manager?
<edbian> lalagirl, 3000
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: looks like you can run a http server
<Pickleface_> fokkle: dont see it..
<edbian> lalagirl, yeah, or set it up on port 80
<share> Should I worry? http://i.imgur.com/B9rGZ.png http://i.imgur.com/Whspz.png Can I fix it?
<edbian> lalagirl, that's guaranteed to work
<ok_wait> Defualt font, Document font and Monospace font
<alejandro> how do i list all hidden files on Dolphin file manager?
<fokkle> Pickleface_: then try at the command line "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"  that should remove the desktop, though you might find yourself at console afterward.  if so, just issue this command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  then at least you can get back to where you were.  and you can try changing the panel again.
<ubuntufreak> Hi i am having issue with my Ubuntu 11.10 installation, my unity does not work and on issuing the 'unity --reset' command i get the following message  http://paste.ubuntu.com/787497/
<urlin2u> ubuntufreak, you don't use sudo
<ubuntufreak> urlin2u, the same message is shown without sudo too
<urlin2u> ubuntufreak, have you run unity -reset the rebooted?
<urlin2u> then
<ubuntufreak> urlin2u, no should i reboot after running the command ?
<A|i3N> ok let me rephrase my question. I just figured out my gamepad works just fine. IS there a way to use it in a browser such as on a retro gaming site. lol
<lalagirl> hi I'm back.
<KinGDaViD63> what up what up peeps
<edbian> A|i3N, yeah, if it works use evdev to map it to asdw and such for the game
<urlin2u> ubuntufreak, I would... compiz is funky does not refresh well at times. Sometimes just logging out works, IO have the fusion-icon on the resktop as a launcher it restarts conpiz
<fokkle> Pickleface_: any joy?
<thechris> anyone familiar with ralink firmware?
<thechris> specifically, how-to
<A|i3N> ahhHh ok Thank you Edbian. :)
<urlin2u> !wifi | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> A|i3N, sure
<ubuntufreak> urlin2u, ok would try to reboot now
<thechris> urlin2u: |grep firmware
<thechris> oh, nothing
<lalagirl> Okay. So it seems as though I am using Optimum Online Residential… What I should have been running is Optimum Online Business.
<lalagirl> That is why the ports are blocked from my ISP and therefore do not work outside my local network.
<edbian> lalagirl, why pay for ports to be opened?  Just use non-standard ports
<iToast> ello
<iToast> Hello*
<iToast> Can Ubuntu watch all traffic on my network.
<edbian> lalagirl, They don't block things about like 1024  (those below 1024 are standard)
<iToast> Just log specific things
<monstaRtruck> hey guyz
<lalagirl> edbian I want people to access my website. In order for that to happen, I need port 80 to be opened, right?
<monstaRtruck> im in buntu 1110 on my mac air 2011
<edbian> lalagirl, port 80 is one that is open on optimum (at least that's what you said)
<edbian> lalagirl, but yes
<monstaRtruck> full rez will lit keys
<monstaRtruck> woohoo
<monstaRtruck> this is bad ass
<monstaRtruck> how do i place unity bar at the bottom
<monstaRtruck> can i get macbuntu for 11.10
<edbian> monstaRtruck, if you're trying to get a mac look get something besides unity running (awn for the dock)
<urlin2u> monstaRtruck, ask that question in google and you will see the sites telling how.
<lalagirl> edbian that's only for optimum online "Users may not run any type of server on the system. This includes but is not limited to FTP, IRC, SMTP, POP, HTTP, SOCKS, SQUID, DNS or any multi-user forums;" for optimum online boost "Users may not run any servers except for a webserver (HTTP) and mail (SMTP) on the system. This includes but is not limited to FTP, IRC, POP, SOCKS, SQUID, DNS or any multi-user forums"
<lalagirl>  and for optimum online boost, "Users may not run any servers except for a webserver (HTTP) and mail (SMTP) on the system. This includes but is not limited to FTP, IRC, POP, SOCKS, SQUID, DNS or any multi-user forums."
<edbian> monstaRtruck, you cannot move the unity bar
<edbian> lalagirl, i read that wrong
<lalagirl> wooops… the message was cut off.
<iToast> lalagirl: !pastebin
<fokkle> iToast, no, you can only capture from your own computer's nic, unless you connect to a hub (not a switch) connected to your router or have an enterprise-type switch with port mirroring.
<iToast> fokkle: What if I sit in the middle.
<lalagirl> i don't need pastebin for that
<edbian> lalagirl, that's ok.  so you do not have 'online boost' ?
<urlin2u> edbian, there is a hack to move it to the bottom.
<edbian> urlin2u, oh, didn't know that!
<lalagirl> edbian no, i just have the regular optimum online… not optimum online boost
<monstaRtruck> no i use mint
<lalagirl> edbian sucks for me...
<monstaRtruck> and macbuntu with cairto
<urlin2u> edbian, not very pretty at least iIthought so.
<edbian> lalagirl, They may have put that in their policy but it is possible they are not blocking this ports
<edbian> urlin2u, mhmmm
<fokkle> iToast: well, you could set up an ubuntu box to route, with 2 nics, and have the 2nd one go back to a switch.  but it'd be a fair amount of trouble to set up...
<vyadhaka1> I am having trouble installing LVM over LUKS on a GPT drive. Has anyone had any success
<lalagirl> edbian does your ISP block port 80?
<monstaRtruck> can i get macbuntu for 11.10?
<edbian> lalagirl, nope: ednovak.net
<edbian> lalagirl, they are blocking port 53
<thechris> Anyone familiar with wireless in ubuntu and specifically "firmware" for usb devices?
<lalagirl> edbian you lucky ....
<thechris> and if you're going to !wifi, at least point out where I should look, as "firmware" doens't appear
<edbian> lalagirl, yes, well.  optimum apparently sucks
<vmangudi`> lalagirl: you can get webserver hosted for a low price... 3-4 bucks a month
<edbian> thechris, what card do you have?
<edbian> thechris, it's a usb dongle?
<lalagirl> edbian i feel like punching myseld
<lalagirl> myseld
<lalagirl> myself
<urlin2u> thechris, have you looked here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<edbian> lalagirl, I think it will be ok
<edbian> :P
<lalagirl> edbian to punch myself?
<edbian> lalagirl, I think punching yourself is unnecessary as it will not result in optimum opening ports for you for free.
<edbian> lalagirl, Did you want to run httpd or ftpd ?
<lalagirl> i'll be back
<monstaRtruck> anyone here using macbuntu
<edbian> oh ok  goodbye
 * edbian uses linux, not mac
<LOVenkrands> buenas noches
<edbian> thechris, you there?
<thechris> yes
<LOVenkrands> im 24 from spain
<Corey> lalagirl: If you want to run servers, either get a VPS or a business class connection.  You're on a residential connection, with a residential level of service.
<edbian> thechris, what card is this?  Do you know how to figure this out?
<thechris> this is a rt2800usb device, asus usb-n53
<thechris> I'm apparently supposed to firmware
<edbian> thechris, what exactly does  lsusb call it?
<edbian> thechris, yeah, we need firmware / drivers.  The trick is figuring out which packages it is.  That's where I can help.
<thechris> there really isn't much more information, like what I should do with the firmware
<edbian> thechris, does the usb device show up in the output of lsusb ?
<edbian> thechris, do you know how to run lsusb?
<edbian> thechris, I don't know what firmware/driver/package we need to install without more info
<thechris> lsusb calls it "asustek computer, inc", on dev 2,7
<edbian> thechris, can you pastebin the line?  paste.ubuntu.com
<vyadhaka1> goleff
<edbian> thechris, where did yo uget rt2800 from?
<thechris> form lsmod
<edbian> thechris, rt2800 must be a driver...
<edbian> thechris, please pastebin the output of lsusb -v   paste.ubuntu.com
<thechris> edbian: that computer isn't connected to the internet
<edbian> thechris, oh :(  how about can you just give me the one line about this device from lsusb ? the entire line without altercations
<thechris> bus005, device 002: ID 0b05:179d ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<edbian> thanks
<martian> Aloha! I have the following command in my rc.local script, but it doesn't seem to be working. It works find if I manually run it as root though. How can I sort out why it's not working? /bin/su - martian -c "ssh -f -L 1139:localhost:139 my.remote.host -N"
<edbian> thechris, it was the 0b05:179d I needed
<thechris> and same for bus 002, device 007, except  it is 179c
<jmscomtech> is it possible to change the audi out put to 64 ohms rather than standard 32 at all?
<jmscomtech> i have a soundcard with a builtin amp that does 64 ohms wich boosts the sound volume but in ubuntu i find i cant get there
<jmscomtech> in windows the software boosts the sound
<edbian> thechris, I'm not sure that's the wifi card?
<edbian> thechris, if you run sudo iwlist scan   do you get any wifi networks in the output?
<thechris> edbian: the verbose outptu lists it as an 802.11 WLAN
<edbian> thechris, what verbose output?
<matthewofencinit> Hi, I'm trying to extend my desktop across two monitors. Anybody help? I'm ignorant, so if you need more info say so. Thanks
<thechris> edbian: from lsusb -v
<edbian> thechris, ahh, ok good sign
<thechris> edbian: iwlist scan -- wlan0 has no scane results
<edbian> thechris, what about sudo iwlist scan ?
<edbian> thechris, what exactly does it say?   does it say 'network is down?'
<thechris> no, just "no scan results"
<edbian> thechris, Then, I think the card is working, and there are no wifi networks near you.
<thechris> edbian: no, there are 2 dozen networks by me
<edbian> thechris, mmm, ok
<thechris> edbian: my laptop is on one of them
<edbian> thechris, ok
<edbian> thechris, sudo modprobe rt2500usb
<paulsomebody> monstaRtruck: I do not know what about MacUbuntu, but you can get Unity at the bottom.
<edbian> thechris, I'm piecing this together from this page: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<edbian> thechris, Except I can't figure out what chipset this thing is
<phenom> question: What is the best way to sync desktop environments? I'd like to have the same spitting image across multiple pc's. rsync/csync home dir?
<edbian> thechris, e.g. RT2571  or RT2770
<thechris> i think it is rt2870
<monstaRtruck> macbuntu 1010 will work on 1110
<edbian> thechris, based on what?  what about sudo modprobe rt2500usb  ?
<monstaRtruck> nothing new
<paulsomebody> monstaRtruck: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html Pretty please, express your though coherently and use punctuation next time. :)
<thechris> edbian: based on wikidev, which lists it as "probably rt2800 or 2870sta"
<thechris> http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_USB-N53
<monstaRtruck> acshuly
<monstaRtruck> i dont like that unity bar
<jmscomtech> how do i get the ubuntu sound settings to stick to the oxygen hd audio?
<edbian> thechris, it said that was the chipset of the 0b05:179d ?
<monstaRtruck> and no i will not use punctuashun
<edbian> thechris, ahhh
<edbian> thechris, I see your link now
<edbian> thechris, what about the modprobe ?
<edbian> thechris, I'm on the edge of my seat here!
<monstaRtruck> sick got cairo dock
<paulsomebody> monstaRtruck: Suit  yourself.
<xcyclist> http://pastie.org/3094097
<monstaRtruck> thx
<thechris> modprobe 2500usb -- wlan0 no longer appears
<thechris> i did rmmod 2800usb/lib first
<edbian> thechris, ok, let's try that 2870  sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<edbian> thechris, After reading your wiki page I'm not surprised that 2500usb didn't work
<edbian> thechris, the rmmod  isn't necessary
<edbian> thechris, have you tried modprobing this stuff before?
<thechris> edbian: rt2870sta doesn't exist
<edbian> thechris, I was afraid of that.  I'll try to figure that out online
<lalagirl> hi i'm back
<rcmaehl> My PC just kernel paniced. How do I figure out what caused it?
<lalagirl> Thanks Corey.
<DrPenguin> rcmaehl: did you look at the kernel panic? it usually tells you THERE what happened
<rcmaehl> nope
<lalagirl> And thank you edbian.
<rcmaehl> it didn't display it
<edbian> lalagirl, sure
<DrPenguin> then how do you know it panicked
<|aaron> can i ask for help installing a php pecl extension (ibm_db2) here?
<rcmaehl> the pc hard froze still showing the GUI with scroll and ccaps lock blinking
<lalagirl> edbian I'll talk to you guys later.
<Blue1> I am having an issue with abiword.  when I go to re-open a document I saved it says it appears to be an invalid document -- how do I fix?
<edbian> lalagirl, bye
<lalagirl> edbian See you around.
<DrPenguin> rcmaehl: during boot?
<rcmaehl> DrPenguin: During normal pc usage
<DrPenguin> rcmaehl: ok.. did you try VT switching?
<rcmaehl> ?
<DrPenguin> ill take that as a no.. look in /var/log, maybe it got captured in there
<rcmaehl> which file?
<DrPenguin> i dont know.. maybe kern.log? you gotta look
<rcmaehl> doesn't look like it was logged in kern.log
<DrPenguin> try looking in other files there then
<DrPenguin> but it may not of been logged at all
<edbian> thechris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<edbian> thechris, I'm reading this
<rcmaehl> I see something that kinda looks like what teh kernel panic outputs in syslog
<DrPenguin> pastebin it
<edbian> thechris, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<Blue1>  I am having an issue with abiword.  when I go to re-open a document I saved it says it appears to be an invalid document -- how do I fix?
<thechris> edbian: hmm, something messed up.  rebooting
<edbian> thechris, ok?
<edbian> thechris, what chipset do you think this is?
<thechris> edbian: can't sudo
<edbian> thechris, strange...
<thechris> edbian: I'm assuming it was rt2870.
<blackbox> whenever I create a desktop short cut of a website using chrome or firefox on ubuntu it always detaches it self from the many browser.... (how can I put it back into the tabs )
<edbian> thechris, mhmm
<NimeshNeema> where can i learn more about apt ? any good pointers ?
<edbian> How can I get the rt2870sta driver in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<edbian> Or where can I find out?
<thechris> well that was a mistake
<edbian> thechris, mistake?
<thechris> now i don't have usb
<edbian> thechris, any usb?
<rcmaehl> http://pastebin.com/MzQBXj2X
<thechris> edbian: i put the rt2870 firmware in /lib/firmware
<thechris> now the wifi prevents the mouse or keyboard from working
<DrPenguin> compiz caused it
<thechris> at least at boot
<edbian> thechris, but wifi is working?
<edbian> thechris, where did you get the firmware?
<thechris> edbian: from ralink
<thechris> edbian: and I can't set the wpa password without a keyboard/mouse
<edbian> thechris, i see, reboot
<edbian> thechris, maybe the keyboard / mouse will come back (they obviously should not interfere)
<blackbox> does anybody have that problem when creating a desktop shortcut in chrome or firefox the tab you are creating the desktop shortcut detaches from the main browser window... how to put it back? Or is this just a bug? Seems also that when you open a short cut it doesn't have the windows decorations
<dante123> hi all, have an older computer with AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3400+    Want to know if I should go 32 bit or 64 with this cpu?
<edbian> dante123, is it a 64 bit cpu?
<DrPenguin> thats probably a 32bit..
<NimeshNeema> dante123: how much memory u have ?
<Arcademan> dante123, what kind of Ram you have I assume x32 :)
<paulsomebody> blackbox: This is supposed to work that way, it is not a bug.
<dante123> it is a 64 bit cpu and I have 2gb ram
<Arcademan> I would still stick with x32 :)
<edbian> dante123, DrPenguin the amd site says it can be 64 bit: http://products.amd.com/%28S%28cdylad45vuougtu24fqzoi2z%29%29/pages/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=143&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
<blackbox> why would one want that ? it is annoying I would like it not to detach
<thechris> edbian: when i plug the usb adapater back in, i have access to the mouse.  still no AP's
<edbian> thechris, when did you unplug the usb dongle?  Did you reboot?
<DrPenguin> if it supports a 64bit operating mode then its a 64bit cpu
<paulsomebody> blackbox: Because this is how web apps work. Google more information if you want to know more.
<blackbox> is their anyway in the preferences to specify this... cann't see why people would want this
<dante123> edbian would you recommend 64 bit or 32?
<edbian> dante123, the biggest reason to use 64 bit is to use more than 3.2 Gb of ram
<edbian> dante123, which you don't have sooo...
<dante123> so then 32 bit is probably safest
<monstaRtruck> wats up w gconf editor in 1110
<paulsomebody> blackbox: If you want a web app to run unlike this, it is feasible.
<dante123> okay
<edbian> dante123, It makes little difference
<edbian> dante123, I guess flash is easier on 32 bit
<Arcademan> lol ^
<dante123> this computer is for someone else....so I think I will go 32 so they dont get issues
<paulsomebody> blackbox: In Chrome, simply right click it and select the necessary option. I don't know about Firefox, though.
<dante123> thanks for help edbian and others
<thechris> edbian: after rebooting, still no AP's
<edbian> dante123, sure
<edbian> thechris, but mouse and keyboard are back?
<thechris> edbian: this time they did come back
<edbian> thechris, what module is currently active?  Did you remove the firmware from /lib/firmware ?
<paulsomebody> blackbox: It my experience, it works the same way in both systems.
<thechris> edbian: no, linux-firmware was previously at the latest version
<edbian> thechris, Yeah, I know that.  (saw that on my system)
<monstaRtruck> where is gconf editor it 11.10
<paulsomebody> blackbox: You want to create a shortcut to the regular webpage, or an web app?
<thechris> edbian: rt2800usb/lib is what is currently in use
<MxxC> hey folks. when i try to install firmware-b43legacy-installer i get
<edbian> thechris, strange name,  is that what was active when you saw AP's listed?
<MxxC> ~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure firmware-b43legacy-installer
<MxxC> [: 17: missing ]
<MxxC> [: 17: missing ]
<FloodBot1> MxxC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> MxxC, That package doesn't exist anymore.  What card do you have?
<thechris> edbian: I've never seen AP's listed from the desktop, only from the laptop
<blackbox> so is their away to open a short cut with all the windows tool bars in firefox and chrome.... On windows I don't have this problem because it always opens with all the tool bars
<paulsomebody> blackbox: Yes.
<edbian> thechris, desktop, laptop... ?
<blackbox> how
<edbian> thechris, which machine have we been talking about this whole time
<edbian> I can't read your mind
<paulsomebody> blackbox: What you are doing is creating a web app, what you need is simply to create a shortcut.
<MxxC> edbian, it exist in 11.04...? i have bmc4306 it's dell D600 laptop
<thechris> edbian: oh, the desktop is what doens't work.  the laptop also has wifi and is what I've used to determine that the wireless world still exists
<edbian> MxxC, I have that card!
<edbian> MxxC, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> thechris, ok, you've never seen wifi networks using the usb dongle in question right?
<thechris> edbian: no, its new
<MxxC> edbian: it says unsupported device was found and i should use b43legacy
<edbian> MxxC, oh really... lemme check something
<blackbox> well I go under tools/create application short cut and have the desktop checkbox set when I hit ok it doesn't work?
<edbian> thechris, I think your best bet is to get rt2870sta working, unfortunately I cannot find what package this is in
<NotJimCarrey> ok, i'm using dd to mirror a 904Gb NTFS partition onto a new XFS partition. it's only copying at 20.1Mb/s, so it'll take about another 14 hours, and I'm using SATA to SATA
<NotJimCarrey> any ideas on how to speed it up?
<thechris> edbian: the usb key blinks regularly.  that doesn't really help me much
<thechris> edbian: i'm probably just going to have to see if the 3rd party module compiles in 11.10
<edbian> MxxC, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer   (is that what you originally ran?)
<MxxC> NotJimCarrey: use larger blocks?
<computer_> my sound has stopped working....what do i do?
<edbian> thechris, Yes, I think that is rt2870sta
<paulsomebody> blackbox: Simplify all our lives and just google it next time. It is what I have just did.  http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-create-desktop-shortcuts-for-websites-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<MxxC> edbian: yes, that's the command that gave me that error
<NotJimCarrey> MxxC: how do i do that?
<paulsomebody> blackbox: You are welcome, though.
<edbian> MxxC, do you have multiverse enabled?
<MxxC> yes
<thechris> edbian: what is "sta"  "static?:
<szal> NotJimCarrey: is that mirroring if you use dd?  dd doesn't copy files, it creates an image
<edbian> thechris, IDK :
<NotJimCarrey> ok, then what's the best way to move everything? just mv?
<edbian> MxxC, I guarantee that firmware-b43legacy-installer is a package and it is in multiverse.  I think you don't have multiverse enabled if you're getting 'package not found'
<szal> NotJimCarrey: I'd suggest to copy first, and if all is well, you can wipe the source files
<kaushal> Hi
<edbian> MxxC, this is ubuntu 11.10 right?
<NotJimCarrey> ok, i'll do that then. but is there a specific way to mount the drives so that it copies faster?
<MxxC> edbian: i didn't get "package not found" i got "[: 17: missing ]", the same error i get even durking dpkg-reconfigure firmware-b43legacy-installer
<edbian> thechris, the blinking unfortuantely means very little
<paulsomebody> !ask | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MxxC> edbian: yes, 11.10
<NotJimCarrey> sorry, but haven't messed with that in several years
<edbian> MxxC, 17:missing   huh
<edbian> MxxC, googling
<computer_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kaushal> paulsomebody: hi
<kaushal> I am using Firefox 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.3, the memory usage and CPU Usage is pretty high. Any issue ?
<MxxC> edbian: i'm experiencing teh same problem as 1st post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11433255&postcount=1
<szal> NotJimCarrey: not sure, but I think NTFS is the bottleneck; fuse just isn't as performant as the Windows kernel NTFS driver
<DrPenguin> firefox is a resource hog
<DrPenguin> always has been
<kaushal>  my system almost becomes unusable
<szal> DrPenguin: nothing new
<MxxC> edbian: and i followed all those instructions and tried manual commands as well..no luck
<edbian> MxxC, reading..
<NotJimCarrey> szal: that's why the new drive is XFS
<szal> DrPenguin: it's a symptom of featuritis ;)
<NotJimCarrey> it's for my media server
<DrPenguin> szal: oh I know.. I use chromium
<paulsomebody> kaushal: Try disabling extensions, this may help. Generally, in my experience, using Chromium is the easiest fix to Firefox memory issues. :)
<edbian> MxxC, so firmware-b43-installer says to use legacy and firmware-b43legacy-installer says no device found
<edbian> MxxC, ugh, bugs
<thechris> edbian: and the  kernel module does not build
<edbian> thechris, of course
<edbian> :P
<edbian> I'm not sure
<MxxC> edbian: firmware-b43legacy-installer gives this strange 17: missing error...
<szal> kaushal: solution 1: use a different browser..  solution 2: buy more RAM
<edbian> MxxC, I think that means it cannot find a device for this firmware
<MxxC> edbian: should i file a bug for that package?
<edbian> MxxC, yes, I'm looking for one right now
<edbian> MxxC, can you sudo modprobe b43   ??
<NotJimCarrey> MxxC: know of a way to get a progress (bar/pct/etc) when using cp?
<edbian> MxxC, wait
<edbian> MxxC, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<MxxC> NotJimCarrey: no. try using clonezilla
<NotJimCarrey> and i am looking it up, but so far no luck
<MxxC> edbian: i did..didn't help
<edbian> MxxC, run that and then the other command?
<edbian> MxxC, as post 2 says?
<MxxC> edbian: yes, tried that in that order. same thing
<edbian> MxxC, well, the last post seems promising too
<edbian> I'm not sure
<edbian> this is a big and annoying bug
<MxxC> edbian: tried that as well. :(
<MxxC> no luck
<edbian> MxxC, this is a BIG BUG  I suggest you file a bug report using the bug reporting tool in ubuntu
<edbian> MxxC, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<blackbox> I have an alias in a bash script file but when I try to echo the alias I cann't print it out? I tried echo $myalias but that didn't work I tried as well $(alias) that didn't work either
<Blue1> blackbox: this may/may not help -- http://pkill-9.com/simple-annotated-bash-script-to-zap-a-user/
<blackbox> no that is a simple script but it doesn't echo or printf an alias?
<thechris> does anyone know what is required to fix an implicit declaration of a function
<thechris> it prevents rt2870sta from compiling
<DrPenguin> thechris: is this something you wrote?
<Blue1> blackbox: you mean like a bash alias in .bash_aliases
<thechris> DrPenguin: nope, its a kernel module
<DrPenguin> thechris: ok… so im assuming your trying to build it and gcc is yelling at you
<thechris> DrPenguin: yes, and apparently it is an error
<thechris> DrPenguin: though it says "some warnings are being treated as errors"
<DrPenguin> can you pastebin the c file its complaining about?
<thechris> DrPenguin: i cannot
<matt3940gmail> hi does any one know how to get ubuntu one to work with ubuntu 10,4 licid tls
<matt_> .join #xbmc
<DrPenguin> then I cant help you
<matt_> hey
<matt_> wtf
<Albinoman887> there we go
<Albinoman887> whats up everyone
<thechris> DrPenguin: it does seem like someone is setting -Werror=... though
<Albinoman887> getting excited for edit
<DrPenguin> thechris: frankly, i dont care. if your not gonna show me it, then im not interested
<blackbox> yes like if I say in my bash script alias name="nick"
<blackbox> echo $name shows nothing should show value nick
<DrPenguin> blackbox: you need to sett the name variable, thats not a variable
<DrPenguin> just do name=nick
<matt3940gmail> does any one know anything about ubuntu one
<blackbox> what ? sett
<DrPenguin> s/sett/set/
<blackbox> o you mean declare a variable then have the alias point to that variable
<DrPenguin> no!
<DrPenguin> you dont use alias's as variables
<blackbox> well , I was trying to make this script object orientated with alias myobject.string1=
<balleyne> HTML5 video is working fine for the first user on my Ubuntu machine, but not for the second user or guest user. Same results when creating new profiles (works for first user, not second or guest), running in safe-mode. No add-ons installed (besides the default Ubuntu ones) for users without working HTML5... Chromium HTML5 video works fine for all users. Help?
<blackbox> their has to be away to print out the value of an alias
<DrPenguin> alias -p yourAlias
<DrPenguin> right in the man page..
<DrPenguin> so, you sir, are the lucky recipient of an RTFM yell
<blackbox> yes but that list them all I kind of want to just echo the alias
<DrPenguin> then use something like grep or cut to filter
<blackbox> think I found it , I think if I use shopt -s expand_aliases
<DrPenguin> i need to wear my RTFM shirt more often.
<thechris> !implicit-function-declarations
<DrPenguin> thechris: thats a C thing, not an ubuntu thing
<xangua> balleyne: so by html5 you mean ogg/theora format¿
<balleyne> xangua: having this problem with Theora and WebM HTML5 video
<xangua> balleyne: have you installed extra codecs for chromium¿ chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<jamesw> hi.. would someone please help me get my java working? i've tried everything I can think of and googled a lot. Ubuntu 11.04 64bit. Intending to use sun-java latest (6)
<balleyne> xangua: it works in Firefox for one user though, and Chromium for all users... will check that package
<DrPenguin> jamesw: wel it would be nice if you told us what was wrong
<jamesw> DrPenguin: when I go to any website using java it just says Missing Plugin or "java is not working" etc
<brophat> isn't there an app called desktop when you click it all own windows will minimize?
<jamesw> in chromium and firefox
<xangua> balleyne: so it's firefox the one that doesn't work with¿¿
<DrPenguin> jamesw: can we make sure java is working first? open a terminal.. can you type javac and have it spit at you a bunch of flags?
 * xangua doesn't like to guess
<jamesw> DrPenguin: yep javac spits out all the help
<DrPenguin> ok.. thats a good sign.. you might be missing a java plugin for the browser
<jamesw> $ java -version: - java version "1.6.0_26"
<balleyne> xangua: I have two configured users on my machine: balleyne and heather. Works fine in FF for balleyne (even when creating a new FF profile), doesn't work for heather (even when creating a new FF profile) or for the guest user. Chromium works for all
<mebigfatguy_> thats not the latest btw
<balleyne> xangua: also tried safe mode, same results
<mebigfatguy_> (java) 6.30 is
<yvemath> well, that is a little bit of selfishness out there.
<mebigfatguy_> java manual install: this is good (works for 6 too) http://www.shinephp.com/install-jdk-7-on-ubuntu/
<matt3940gmail> yvemath: why is that
<jamesw> mebigfatguy_: i am using latest from repo
<jamesw> should i upgrade beyond latest in repo?
<mebigfatguy_> jamesw, i see
<jamesw> manually
<xangua> balleyne: so both users use the same fx version¿ usgin downloaded version of firefox.com and other user the system install¿
<yvemath> matt3940gmail: read what balleyne said, and match the nickname ff works properly with.
<mebigfatguy_> sounds like ubuntu is removing sun jdk from repos at some point any way
<mebigfatguy_> (plugin) at least
<thechris> Does anyone know if ubuntu's gcc sets -Werror-implicit-function-declaration someplace?
<thechris> I've been trying to install the rt2870 modules, and they don't build
<DrPenguin> thechris: that has nothing to do with "ubuntus" gcc
<DrPenguin> its the make file
<thechris> There is a warning about implicit function declarations, which then becomes an error.
<DrPenguin> thechris:  theres probably a "good" reason why the makers of the module set that to be an error, dont disable it
<balleyne> xangua: system install, stock Ubuntu 11.10 FF 8.0
<Vivekananda> hello everyone,I have dell inspiron 600m (no webcam) running lucid latest.Trying to install ipwebcam(an android market app to turn phone into webcam) and it requires v4l2loopback.Not able to install
<thechris> I've tried to find the offending lines and remove them, but this hasn't worked./
<zero> Hello, guys
<r_tarandus> hihi.
<jamesw> thank you, this guide is prettier http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<thechris> I'm assuming that if this option was meant to be set, then someone at ralink would have seen the issue.
<thechris> Which makes me think the issue is with something in ubuntu's setup
<DrPenguin> thechris no.. its meant to stop the compilation if your missing headers
<DrPenguin> thecrhis nope, your wrong
<matt3940gmail> Guest67304: hi
<thechris> there are a lot of .o.cmd files, but I think these are generated by the makefile and not used by the makefile
<Flatlined> thechris : Firmware?
<Guest67304> Who knows the differences between SysV services and upstart service?
<thechris> Flatlined: this is the rt2870sta kernel module
<matt3940gmail> Guest67304: hi
<thechris> the source is on a computer that doens't have internet access, which makes this a bit more difficult
<Guest67304> matt3940gmail, hi
<Tio90> I just installed Anjuta (IDE for c++) ,from deb package.. but i dont know where its located and i can't find it. help me
<xangua> Tio90: type anjuta on the dash¿
<balleyne> Tio90: `which anjuta`
<balleyne> Tio90: are you trying to run Anjuta? Or find out where it's installed?
<Guest67304> Anyone knows the differences between System-V and upstart service?
<Tio90> balleyne: both
<Flatlined> thechris : you need the firmware
<Tio90> `which anjuta` dont give me any results
<almoxarife> thechris:  You may be required to blacklist the in-tree rt2800usb driver to allow your device to be claimed by rt2870sta. http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta
<Vivekananda> hello
<balleyne> Tio90: typing that from the command line, right? if there's no results, that means it's not on the path... you could check in /opt, /usr/bin/, /usr/local/bin, you could 'dpkg --list | grep anjuta' to see the installation state
<balleyne> not sure off the top of my head how to check a .deb file to see what location it's supposed to unpack to, but I'm sure that's possible too
<matt3940gmail> hellow
<Guest67304> As I know till now ubuntu didn't support vdsm which has already supported on redhat distribution, do you guys have some advice or suggestion?
<almoxarife> balleyne: synaptic does it swell
<Metroshica> I'm currently writing a bash script that creates a tarball, and I wasn to name it Archive(date).tgz, where date would be a timestamp. What would be the easiest way to timestamp something in a bash script?
<blackbox> no luck is their any way to echo what an alias is pointing to?
<blackbox> in bash
<almoxarife> balleyne: synaptic does it swell,............. I take that back, only on 'installed' packages
<DrPenguin> blackbox: use tools you already have.. like grep or cut
<almoxarife> blackbox: what's the terminal method to do the equiv of opening a file by a text editor?
<thechris> almoxarife: I can't build rt2870sta at the moment.  something sets a gcc option and I can't seem to unset it
<DrPenguin> thechris: maybe you should find out what headers are missing?
<almoxarife> thechris: let me see if I understand this, you have a laptop with builtin wifi?
<blackbox> are you saying nano or something like Leafpad?
<thechris> almoxarife: i have a working laptop with wifi, and a broken desktop with wifi
<thechris> almoxarife: desktop with broken wifi
<almoxarife> thechris: the rt... thing is usb?
<thechris> almoxarife: the rt2870 modules appear to be needed, but they no longer build
<thechris> yes usb
<almoxarife> thechris: the desktop has wifi card or onboard?
<Metroshica> I'm currently writing a bash script that creates a tarball, and I wasn to name it Archive(date).tgz, where date would be a timestamp. What would be the easiest way to timestamp something in a bash script?
<thechris> desktop has the usb, laptop has internal
<Tio90> i think i have just crushed the repository, how to get it back to default? coz my apt-get update give me 404 errors
<thechris> almoxarife: desktop=usb=broken, laptop=internal=working
<helli0n> hello all
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: the date command?>
<almoxarife> thechris: where are you wanting this usb to work? desktop I assume
<almoxarife> thechris: the desktop has wifi card or onboard wifi?
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, yes, I'm not too experienced with it in bash scripting though. Could you give me a good example of how I could name a tar output using the timestamp, or point me in the direction of a good article? My googling of the subject is coming up short
<CarlFK> Metroshica: TIMESTAMP=$(date +%m_%d_%H_%M_%S)
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: I could probably hack something together real quick… what do you want to include in the time stamp?
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, I'd like the output of a tar command to contain it. So for example tar cvzf Example(date here).tgz /path/to/dir
<CarlFK> Metroshica: that's from a script... I am guessing you want: mv foo.tgz $(date +%m_%d_%H_%M_%S)
<thechris> almoxarife: the desktop will have the wifi usb adaptor that currenlty doesn't work
<matt3940gmail> ok this sound stupid but to talk to someone you have ton type ther nick in every time you say something to them
<almoxarife> thechris: the desktop has wifi card or onboard wifi?
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: thats not te ansqer to my question, I want to know WHAT do you want to be in the timestamp.. like dd/mm/yy/_hh/mm or what?
<Metroshica> CarlFK, yea, that could work as well, I'd like to know if it's possible to put it in the actual tar command, but if not I could use it in a mv command
<thechris> matt3940gmail: most irc clients support tab completion.  eg ma[tab] will complete your name
<almoxarife> thechris: it's a yes or no question
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, ah ok, sorry, dd/mm/yy/_hh would be fine
<CarlFK> Metroshica: yes - I was wondering why you wanted it in 2 steps
<thechris> matt3940gmail: no, but it highlights the line on the receipients screen
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: then you could just make a variable using the date command and feed that to tar as the parameter for the tarball name
<thechris> matt3940gmail: that way your replies are less likely to get lost in the noise
<CarlFK> Metroshica: what is your tar command now?
<matt3940gmail> thechris: ok cool that helps
<almoxarife> thechris: alrighty then, I will let you plink along
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, exactly, and that's where I'm stuck. I'm embarassed but I don't know exactly how to feed in a bash variable to a tar command
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: also might trigger an alert that a message is being directed to the user in their IRC client, when you mention their username
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: VARIABLE=varcontents, tar czvf $VARIABLE dirToTar
<Metroshica> CarlFK, it would be tar cvzf Something(date).tgz /path/to/dir
<thechris> almoxarife: that wasn't a yes/no question.  i'll go with no = usb
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, ah ok, is it that easy? didn't know that
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, and then the carvontents, what would be the exact syntax using the date command?
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, varcontents*
<DrPenguin> Metroshica: something like VARIABLE=`date +%D_%H` would give you the date _ Hour
<CarlFK> Metroshica: echo tar cvzf Something\($(date +%m_%d_%H_%M_%S)\).tgz /path/to/dir  => tar cvzf Something(12_30_00_19_35).tgz /path/to/dir
<Metroshica> DrPenguin, CarlFK perfect, both of those commands will work fine, thanks for the help.
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: do u use a linux machine only i am looking for a good windows emmulator
<xuser1> hi:)
<matt3940gmail> xuser1: hi
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: I rarely use Windows, but VirtualBox is a FLOSS virtual machine that will let you run Windows inside a virtual machine inside Ubuntu. You can install VirtualBox from the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<xuser1> can i move gnome 3 panel from top to bottom ?
<xuser1> :-D
<thechris> sweet, found where i could set the cflags in one of the make files
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: or, you can check out Wine, which lets you run some Windows applications from GNU/Linux (rather than running the whole operating system, like with VirtualBox
<Tio90> I have a problem when i updating cache, it stuck on 94% , i have chose the best repo server, whats wrong
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: ok i will try that i have 3 programs that do not support linux i tryed wine but so far no luck i am out of my ellemt here in linux i was preety good with windows but after vista i begain to hate it
<ipv6hermit> hi everybody, I'm trying to setup a DNS server under ubuntu, but I'm having trouble with some functionality named complains it can't modify or create files because the permissions are denied.   I checked and the permissions seem to be ok.  could it apparmor bothering me?
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: ok, try VirtuaBox. Might take some effort to set up (you have to install Windows inside the virtual machine), but search the web for tutorials, and once you get it running you'll be able to run those programs inside the virtual machine no problem.
<Tio90> balleyne : http://postimage.org/image/clm2e1mv1/
<balleyne> Tio90: weird... what does your /etc/apt/sources.list file say? maybe there's an incorrect entry or something? not sure
<mohsinhijazee> Just a quick question, Lenovo G570, how well it runs ubuntu? Any issues with Wifi, BlueTooth or Cam?
<Octane> mohsinhijazee i think itll run beautifull
<Octane> y
<Octane> wifi bluetooth and cam work out of the box pretty much
<thechris> hmm, seems that actually was an error.  guess my wifi is no longer supported
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: ok i am now on a search for a windows os to give it i used vbon my windows maching so i kina know whats going on with it but in the fusteration a week ago i formatted my hd windows bye bye
<thechris> Octane: oh the irony
<mohsinhijazee> Octan you have been using? or any online list maintained by Ubuntu about compatibility?
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: it's easier to reinstall anyways. Do you have a Windows install CD?
<LogicallyDashing> I changed the root password. It said, "Password updated successfully". But I can't log in with it, and if I run passwd again, it doesn't ask for my current password.
<Tio90> balleyne : btw i'm in ubuntu 10.04 , i saw this in sources.list " deb-src http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted " .. what is it?
<matt3940gmail> no vista did not come with one but before i formatted i copped the whole dv to my ext hd so in might be able to recreate it from ther but i would like to find a free xp out ther some were
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: sorry forgot to tag that one
<balleyne> Tio90: not sure, restricted would be the proprietary/non-libre software section of lucid main I think, not sure if the location is a valid Ubuntu mirror or not. Is it similar to the other lines in the file?
<Tio90> balleyne : http://pastebin.com/TuiQzBGu
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: I prefer xp over vista myself
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: ok one thing with ubuntu 10 . 4 how do i get it to stop asking for password every time i go to install something fromsoftware center
<Tio90> always be a root?
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: usually it remembers your password for at least a little while? like, 5 or 10 minutes at least, I think? I'm on 11.10 though.
<balleyne> Tio90: I'm not sure, but that last line looks a little wonky, too many parts to it... might also make sense if you said it was failing at 94% (i.e. towards the end)?
<Tio90> yeah it failed, incomplete update
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: ok when you go to a diffren verision ex.10.4  to 11.10 will i loose all my data
<balleyne> Tio90: I have separate lines for multiverse, universe and main restricted in my 11.10 sources.list...
<MrHacks> Hey, guy. I think I touched something I shouldn't have.  During my oneric update, I kept seeing a message saying 'xset could not find display ""' so I went to a forum to see if it was some sort of error (on another computer, obviously) concerned it might be an error. It wasn't really, and someone had the idea of using "sudo xset dpms off" to fix the bug but at the end of the upgrade, this message showed up several times, so I type
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: nope, upgrades are pretty smooth, but you can't skip versions (so you'd have to upgrade three times, 10.04 => 10.10 => 11.04 => 11.10)
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: I started out with 6.06 for awhile, as the LTS in 2007, then went through a series of upgrades to catch up to the regular releases after a few months... probably worth it, unless you really need the stabilty of an LTS (12.04 is supposed to be an LTS anyways, I think)
<DrPenguin> MrHacks: xset dpms off would just disable power management features for the monitor
<Flannel> balleyne, matt3940gmail: you can go LTS to LTS, so you can upgrade directly from 10.04 to 12.04 (when it's out)
<Tio90> so how may i solve this?
<MrHacks> DrPenguin: How to I make the screen work like it did such that if I move the mouse around the backlight turns back on as well as the LCD?
<balleyne> Flannel: good to know!
<balleyne> Tio90: here's my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/fvqF403x
<DrPenguin> MrHacks: turn dpms back on
<paulsomebody> Hello, everyone.
<balleyne> Tio90: if I were you, I'd backup your sources.list, then try to edit it and split out that security line into three separate lines, like mine
<paulsomebody> I cannot switch computer off from the LightDM. What can be wrong?
<matt3940gmail> Flannel: ok i am a total noob so do i go to ubuntu.com an down load a nre ver or is ther a gui some were i have not seen
<MrHacks> DPMS was enabled, DrPenguin. the problem is I chaged something I shouldn't have I think. are you sure that 'sudo xset dpms on' will fix everything?
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone ! cannot install v4l2loopback kernel module in lucid on a comp with no webcam.Any suggestions?
<DrPenguin> MrHacks: how should I know? if you changed more than you just told me then Id have no idea how to fix ur issue
<MrHacks> At one point, I though I could remedy it with 'sudo xset dpms standby' (assuming that standby means the same as hibernate)
<Doodie> hi, how so i ping data of certain size like 1024 etc???
<thechris> anyone know how to get an asus usb-n53 to work?
<Flannel> matt3940gmail: What do you mean?  You download from ubuntu.com, yes.
<DrPenguin> Doodie: RTFM! its right in pings manpage
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: If you don't want to wait for 12.04 and want to go through 10.10 and 11.04 to 11.10, you would go to System > Administration > Update Manager I believe. You have to make sure that under System > Administration > Softwware Sources, it's set to notify of normal releases and not just LTS
<Doodie> ok
<thechris> I've gotten rt2870sta installed, but i don't have a wlan0 or ra0
<DrPenguin> thechris: did you load the module?
<DrPenguin> and did you actually build it right vs disablingg it failing when your missing headers?
<balleyne> Tio90: like change the last line to http://pastebin.com/sp6nLERQ ?
<thechris> there was something on google that said there was now support in the kernel for this, but didn't elaborate
<thechris> rt2800usb doesn't work
<matt3940gmail> Flannel: no installed off a live usb but yes i got the iso for the use from ubuntu.com
<Flannel> matt3940gmail: then you're fine.  Don't need to do anything.
<Flatlined> thechris : you need the firmware
<thechris> Flatlined: as far as I can tell, i have it.
<syddraf> Compiz Grid and Compiz Put are not recognizing any commands. Does anyone know of a way to fix this?
<Doodie> DrPenguin, if i ping huge data to an address will that slowdown the internet speed of that address?
<DrPenguin> Doodie: um.. what do you think?
<DrPenguin> more data means your consuming more bandwidth..
<Doodie> DrPenguin, i think yes
<thechris> Flatlined: do you have any specific information about where to get the firmware, and what to do with it when I get it?
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: ubuntu.com download is for new installs, Update Manager for upgrades
<Flatlined> thechris : unplug the adaptor and post your "dmesg" to paste bin
<thechris> Flatlined: i got the rt2860 firmware and the rt2870 firmware and placed both .bin files in /lib/firmware
<thechris> Flatlined: agian, no internet access.  the dmesg is pretty short though
<Flatlined> aptitude install firmware-ralink wireless-tools
<SachinDey> where may I get these pakages "QtCore;QtGui;QtXml"
<DrPenguin> SachinDey: in ubuntus repo?
<thechris> Flatlined: "rtusb init --->"
<SachinDey> there is no such packages DrPenguin
<thechris> Flatlined: 'usbcore: registered new interface device rt2870"
<DrPenguin> SachinDey: I doubt that
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: ok now i see i checked for new uddates last night and it sayed i was up to date but i just looked and i was set on lts only so i am going to set it to normal
<Flatlined> thechris : http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=firmware-ralink
<Duker> Freshly installed apache, could only run sudo to install in admin account, does that mean the server will have root access? Trying to get everyone on a standard users home folder
<balleyne> yep, then it will notify you about 10.10, upgrade will take a few hours for each though
<Duker> everything*
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: see message above for you
<lining> wpoof
<lining> 没仍
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: it says 10.10 is available will the comp. shut down during or after the upgrade
<Guest67304> Hi, guys. Who knows the differences between SysV services and upstart service?
<clear`> how can i complete remove gnome-shell
<lining> ？？？
<tresk> Hi, my Ubuntu doesn't activate my wifi network anymore. Nevertheless, the card is listed in 'lspci' ?
<lining> 211
<Chr|s> been having some issues with my monitor going to sleep and wont wake back up did this to both ubuntu and xubuntu, anyone have any ideas?
<syddraf> Is there a way to reset compiz to its defaults? purging and reinstalling did nothing.
<mebigfatguy_> Chr|s, sure it's not just your monitor dying?
<Chr|s> yeah Im pretty sure
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: shut down after, it usually takes me 1.5 hours for the download portion and half an hour for the upgrade portion of the whole thing, give or take 20 minutes
<tresk> fyi, the wifi card worked fine before. I guess, Ubuntu booted once without the card being installed. Maybe I have to rescann the hardware?
<Chr|s> mebigfatguy_, had windows on it earlier today, worked fine. installed ubuntu and when the monitor goes to sleep, I have to manually restart the computer
<balleyne> Guest67304: you've been trying a few times with that question, wish I could help. Have you tried any other IRC channels, maybe more specific to the question? It's possible that folks in #ubuntu right now don't know enough to help... *shrugs*
<ok_wait> hey guys, i'm having a problem with the gnome-tweak-tool in oneiric. it only changes the window title font in the fonts tab. seems to be a bug, anyway i'm trying to 'workaround' this and was wondering if this is a normal looking ~/.fonts.conf file http://pastie.org/3094465
<balleyne> matt3940gmail: gotta run, best of luck
<matt3940gmail> balleyne: ok thanks
<mebigfatguy_> Chr|s, k, i had that problem, my monitor died eventually
<matt3940gmail> does any one know were i can download a free xp os from for dual booting
<tresk> Is there a way to rescann the linux hardware and let Ubuntu reconfigure the wifi drivers?
<Guest67304> balleyne, okey...thanks. :)
<ok_wait> could one of you match your ~/fonts.conf file with this one http://pastie.org/3094465 and see if it's way off or similar?
<ok_wait> ~/.fonts.conf
<ok_wait> anybody?
<ok_wait> is there a way to manually edit fonts configurations to do what gnome-tweak-tool isn't doing?
<tresk> why I can't play Flash movies in Epiphany
<DrPenguin> cause your missing flash?
<tresk> But flash is installed.. works with firefox and Opera
<DrPenguin> does epiphany say missing flash plugin?
<spacebug-> ok_wait: to answers your first question. My config is different in that I use 'hintslight' instead of 'hintmedium' in section 'hintstyle'
<tresk> yes it does?!
<DrPenguin> ok then it doesnt see your plugin
<tresk> isn't epiphany using the firefoy path?
<ok_wait> thanks spacebug-
<DrPenguin> why would it?
<tresk> so I have to reinstall flash via software center?
<almoxarife> tresk: firefox and opera see flash?
<tresk> almostroot: yes they do
<thechris> I'm having issues getting an ASUS USB-N53 to work in ubuntu 11.10
<jerichowasahoax> I have a problem with my email server setup (on Lucid) - email addresses can receive things perfectly fine but Thunderbird gives error 10061 when I try to send. My GMail account sends fine so it's not my end. Anyone have any ideas?
<jerichowasahoax> I'm using Postfix, if that matters
<thechris> When using the rt2800usb modules, no AP's are listed, and scanning doesn't work
<thechris> I have the current firmware installed.
<thechris> I've patched and compiled the rt2870 kernel module
<tresk> I reinstall 'flashplugin-installer 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.1'
<almoxarife> tresk: then re-installing flash will just place flash where its already avail, what version of epiphany you using?
<thechris> When I modprobe rt2870sta, I don't get any ra0 or wlan0.
<tresk> almostroot: 3.0.4
<thechris> I don't think the usbkey is detected when I use that module.
<tresk> reinstalling flash package was unsuccessful
<flexible> thechris, hey what is the chip of your wireless device?
<gluesniffmonkey> matt3940gmail, not for dual booting but in a virtual machine: http://tinyurl.com/6m5u3pt
<thechris> flexible: according the google "probably rt2800 or rt2870sta"
<flexible> if it is the same as mine, or similar, you may have to compile from source like i do
<thechris> flexible: so I'm guessing 2860 or 2870
<flexible> is it USB or pci?
<thechris> flexible: I've tried that, but thus far it hasn't worked.  I've patched the kernel module and built
<gluesniffmonkey> The NIST machines work well in virtualbox
<thechris> flexible: usb
<flexible> did you blaclist rt2800pci and rt2800usb?
<xonix> I putted a SD-Card into my card reader and paritioned the sd card but why can i not mount the devices dm-0p1? There not exist under /dev https://gist.github.com/1538478
<thechris> flexible: yes
<jerichowasahoax> ah, sending from Alpine on the server itself works, but not from the right host. This might be a problem.
<spacebug-> ok_wait: now what did you mean gnome-tweak-tool did not set correctly?
<matt3940gmail> gluesniffmonkey: cool thanks i will check that out
<almoxarife> tresk: read and heed http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-May/msg00001.html
<thechris> flexible: when you use rt2870sta, do you get more than "rtusb init --->" and "usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2870"?
<thechris> I only get those two messages
<imprint> I was advised to uninstall my adobe flash player from hulu tech support to reinstall a 32 bit wrapper, now my computer will not play any thing, nothing on youtube or crackle, what do I do?
<almoxarife> imprint: undo what hulu told you to do
<imprint> I tried
<gluesniffmonkey> Metasploit Unleashed course shows how to use: http://www.offensive-security.com/metasploit-unleashed/Metasploit_Unleashed_Information_Security_Training
<matt3940gmail> gluesniffmonkey: one snag i got this err Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at downloadfdcc.nist.gov.
<imprint> nothing works now
<bluek> is where the  heroes3 map download ?for linux
<renc3> Hi, with a 10.04 we had "lose" the menus (by example with vlc) ther's a display for their titles (media, edit etc) but no more scrolling down and no possibility to "clic" them.. Any idea about origine of this new illness and how to fix it?? thanks.	
<imprint> I tried to reinstall flash from the software center and from adobe, nothing works
<almoxarife> imprint: how did you install/remove what hulu told you to do? exactly
<imprint> they had me do it from terminal
<imprint> and from software center
<gluesniffmonkey> matt3940gmail, seems the site has changed name: http://usgcb.nist.gov/usgcb/microsoft/download_winxp.html
<almoxarife> imprint: do you have the history? share it
<almoxarife> imprint: paste.bin it
<imprint> Monte, Dec-29 01:49 pm (PST):Hi John,
<imprint> I apologize for the inconvenience. Unfortunately Hulu.com is not currently compatible with the 64bit alpha version of Flash for Linux. In Hulu Desktop, however, we do some special maneuverings to make it work. As a 64-bit Linux user, you can still use Hulu.com -- but you will need to install the wrapper 32-bit version of Flash. Also, try uninstalling you Flash Player and download version 10.3.
<imprint> More information about that can be found below:
<imprint> For Fedora: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Flash#32_bit_wrapped_version
<imprint> For Ubuntu: http://landofthefreeish.com/linux/howto-installing-flash-player-10-on-64-bit-linux/
<FloodBot1> imprint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FunGoat> clear
<almoxarife> imprint: I am not interested in how it can be done, I was hoping to walk you thru undoing what was done
<gluesniffmonkey> matt3940gmail, http://csrc.nist.gov/fdcc/download_fdcc.html
<bluek> no clear ,is /clear,you must add /
<gluesniffmonkey> matt3940gmail, at bottom of page.
<almoxarife> imprint: join #xbmc please
<matt3940gmail> gluesniffmonkey: ok i might haveto do somr readingv to understand what to do what that type of file i am used to iso immages
<renc3> any idea about our "menu lose" problem @ 8h14???  thanks
<thechris> does anyone know what is required to scan for wireless networks?
<thechris> Thus far, I can't get anything.
<thechris> I just now got rt2780sta to load.  I now have ra0.  but still iwlist scan doesn't work
<imprint> I got kicked off fot typing
<imprint> how can I explain
<tresk> almostroot: thanks. I try it that way .
<almoxarife> imprint: don't do that here either
<gluesniffmonkey> matt3940gmail, They are Windows Virtual Hard Disks. You will need wine in Ubuntu and WinRar to Unzip.
<imprint> you want to see what happened, how do I explain without typing?
<gluesniffmonkey> matt3940gmail, After that they run in Virtualbox or VMware
<thechris> imprint: for large messages, you typically need to use a pastebin service (google for one) and then post a link here
<imprint> http://landofthefreeish.com/linux/howto-installing-flash-player-10-on-64-bit-linux/
<imprint> how does pastebin work?
<bobster> Hello fellow freedom seekers! If anyone can help me I would be most grateful. I am running 11.10 on my usb as I type, and I want to make it my main OS. I cannot see an icon on the desktop to Install it however.. and im stuck. Any advice would be fantastic!
<almoxarife> imprint: you don't flood the channel, you don't give me links, you give me the info I asked for, like exactly what you did with the information you were given, can you do that or have you forgotten since you did it?
<aBound> bobster, There's no icon shown on the top left that says: Install Ubuntu 11.10?
<imprint> http://landofthefreeish.com/linux/howto-installing-flash-player-10-on-64-bit-linux/
<matt3940gmail> gluesniffmonkey: ok it was talking it was only good up to 90 days but i think i can make it work
<imprint> my computer is jammed up bad
<imprint> never had a problem till now
<bobster> @aBound - No mate, desktop is empty!
<imprint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787576/
<aBound> bobster, Could be an incomplete installation from the flash drive. What did you use to install Ubuntu onto your flash drive. Startup disk creator, unetbootin or something else?
<almoxarife> imprint: never had it till you made changes, care to share what changes were made without giving links to someone elses blurb about how to do it, you made the changes, I saw your paste.bin, perhaps someone else can help you
<bobster> aBound, I used the one recommended on the ubuntu website, startup disk creator i think!
<renc3> imprint: when you go on pastbin site.. you get a numeber... this number ls the part of the adress you give to your friends... they can use it in order to retrieve the infos you 'd put on "your" pastbinr
<go9ers999> sud rm -rf /
<almoxarife> renc3: he did
<go9ers999> hey wut hapens if i do this command sudo rom -rf /
<go9ers999> can someone try it it wont work on my ubuntu
<go9ers999> sudo rm -rf /
<go9ers999> please
<DrPenguin> gtfo
<DrPenguin> thats stupid and potentially harmful
<aBound> bobster, Did you edit anything on start up creator if you remember. By the way does your system support the architecture.
<go9ers999> hey linux sucks
<go9ers999> you cant even play games on it lol
<almoxarife> go9ers999: boy, that was stupid.
<imprint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787581/
<go9ers999> you get what you pay for
<go9ers999> use a real os
<go9ers999> developed by real programmers
<go9ers999> not ammateur hobbyists lmao
<Libster> lol
<DrPenguin> trollolol
<bobster> this is as real as it gets you numpty
<aBound> bobster, By the way which version of Ubuntu was it for?
<Flannel> go9ers999: Please stop.
<go9ers999> nobody uses linux except asspies
<go9ers999> most programers use windows cause most programs awr written for windows
<almoxarife> go9ers999: did you have a question? :)
<DrPenguin> pwned
<imprint> http://landofthefreeish.com/linux/howto-installing-flash-player-10-on-64-bit-linux/
<bobster> aBound - it was 11.10, on a Toshiba Satellite pro L300 - i didnt edit a thing! i just realised the usb stick i used was 1gb... could that be why?
<imprint> my computer seems damaged
<almoxarife> and he's back
<almoxarife> go9ers999: did you have a question? :)
<go9ers999> most program are written for windows cause most ppl use windows ur all just a bunch of asspies that think if somethings really difficult to use it must be a badge of ur asspergers/nerd status
<go9ers999> but its hard to learn because its a really shitty os lul
<aBound> bobster, I doubt it seeing as Ubuntu 11.10 is only about 600 to 700MBs.
<Libster> lol
<go9ers999> windows is easy cause its programmed by professionals
<go9ers999> hence why u cando basic shit liek play games on it lul
<go9ers999> ubuntu is at least 20 years behind windows
<almoxarife> go9ers999: did you have a question? :) about english?
<bobster> go9ers, im trying to have a conversation here... so if you dont mind stfu please?
<go9ers999> okay im sorry
<go9ers999> i have a drinking problem
<bobster> so do i
<imprint> I tried to show you what changes I made
<almoxarife> me too :) drinking problem, is there an app for that?
<thechris> For my usb wifi "Key1Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)"
<go9ers999> my grandma died yesterday
<go9ers999> and im having a hard time
<Libster> that sucks im sorry
<jerichowasahoax> I can't send email from external addresses: Thunderbird throws the following error:
<jerichowasahoax> An error occurred sending mail: The mail server sent an incorrect greeting:  Cannot connect to SMTP server my.ip.goes.here (my.ip.goes.here:587), connect error 10061.
<jerichowasahoax> TBird can send through GMail fine so it's my server
<its_me> Hi, does Ubuntu support Gnome 3?
<bobster> if thats true, sorry for your loss, but that doesnt entitle you to come here an be abusive to everyone else does it?
<jerichowasahoax> I'm using Postfix on 10.04 LTS, does anyone know how to fix this?
<aBound> bobster, Could of been a bad install.
<its_me> I mean, Ubuntu 11.10, does it support Gnome 3?
<almoxarife> for the love of god and the angels, can someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee make go9ers999 go hasta luego!
<aBound> its_me, Gnome 3 as in gnome-shell?
<go9ers999> its me: lol why dont u google it u retard
<go9ers999> or RTFM
<go9ers999> n00b
<DrPenguin> will someone kick this SoB
<bobster> yeah please
<go9ers999> drpenguin im sorry i have a drinking problem i just explained
<bobster> doing my head in trying to get advice lol
<go9ers999> are u fucking daft
<its_me> aBound: I guess. I mean, the desktop interface that's Gnome 3
<aBound> its_me, To install gnome-shell, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell.
<DrPenguin> daft? rofl he must be british
<aBound> its_me, Gnome-shell will replace gnome 2.
<bobster> british?
<bobster> you mean english
<its_me> aBound: I already have Gnome 3 installed.
<DrPenguin> isnt daft a british thing?
<Orva> Just popping for quick question: how you disable global alt-bind to show window menu in global menu bar?
<DrPenguin> whatever it is
<Orva> kinda prevents using alt as modifier in all programs
<its_me> aBound: My internet connection is dropping every now and then eversince I installed it
<bobster> yeah it is, northern england
<bobster> i apologise on behalf of the reprobates that make it onto the internet in my country.
<Flannel> alright guys, it's taken care of, lets go ahead and move on :)
<DrPenguin> yay!
<aBound> its_me, Are you sure it's gnome-shell causing the connection to drop. Could be a dozen other things.
<Libster> im a troll too btw
<Libster> can i get banned
<Absolver> Greetings. I've been having some issues with my Ubuntu box after upgrading to 11.10. Specifically, /var/run seems to have changed to /run, and some old scripts are still pointing there. Is this a familiar problem for anyone?
<Libster> please
<Libster> please
<FloodBot1> Libster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrPenguin> DEATH
<its_me> aBound: I have read many other people reporting the same, so...
<aBound> its_me, A wireless-b router is known t drop a bunch of connections but than again other things as others using the Internet can drop a connection.
<almoxarife> full moon tonight?
<bobster> @aBound, looks like im going to have to give it another go with the usb install, thanks for the help
<aBound> its_me, Interesting I haven't had a single issue with gnome-shell dropping my connection.
<DrPenguin> bobster: try the universal pen driver installer
<its_me> aBound: no, mine is a wired connection
<Absolver> Not yet, almo. But it's christmas, some go crazy around then too. :P
<aBound> bobster, You can always give unetbootin a try.
<its_me> aBound:  okay, I will contact my ISP and see...!
<bobster> have a happy New Year everybody and keep up the good work!
<aBound> its_me, HA! That reminds me ISP's doing maintenance too.
<its_me> ooh, hmm..
<aBound> its_me, My connection drops sometimes at midnight due to ISP maintenance.
<jerichowasahoax> Absolver: RE: /var/run being moved
<its_me> aBound:  mine's dropping all day and all night
<jerichowasahoax> there might be a better fix out there but you could just make "/var/run" a symlink to "/run"
<jerichowasahoax> or vice versa
<aBound> its_me, Did you install it today and it kept dropping? Or a few days ago.
<Absolver> Yeah, I'm thinking of that, but something tends to make my neckhairs stand a bit on end about doing it, for some reason. I faintly remember something about "Don't do this" being told me at some point.
<its_me> aBound: it's been like a month
<its_me> And I guess, I don;t really remember... my internet connection got slower eversince
<aBound> its_me, Since you installed gnome-shell or since the net connection has been dropping?
<Matrixiumn> hello
<jerichowasahoax> Absolver: I always prepend my advice with disclaimers (unless explicitly told myself to do it at one point) for a reason.
<jerichowasahoax> because somehow someone always has a better way
<its_me> aBound: (since I installed Gnome3)
<Absolver> Hee. ;)
<aBound> its_me, A poor router can also drop the connection, you could try power-cycling the router.
<aBound> Ahh...
<its_me> you mean, resetting?
<jerichowasahoax> Absolver: Also assuming the permissions on both the link and the actual folder are the same, nothing obviously wrong about that jumps out at me aside from possible standards-noncompliance
<its_me> aBound: you mean, resetting?
<Absolver> When it comes to routers, one of the primary reasons a router will drop connections is NAT table handling.
<Absolver> Either because they time out, or because NAT table space runs out and the oldest entries are recycled first.
<aBound> its_me, Indeed though some people use the term power cycle.
<Chr|s> z  xc cc SD``
<Chr|s>  
<Chr|s>  
<Chr|s>  
<FloodBot1> Chr|s: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<its_me> okay... thanks
<aBound> its_me, Meaning unplug the router/cable and or/dsl modem for 30 seconds.
<Absolver> jericho: Yeah, I figure I'll give it a spin. Certainly better than trying to bring the system fully up after a reboot/poweroutage.
<its_me> aBound: you mean, the adapter/power cable
<its_me> aBound: okay. I will be right back
<aBound> its_me, Power cord.
<aBound> :P
<diverdude> lol...it seems that if i in nautilus open window from server1 and another window for server2, mark and rag a directory from server1 to server2 that it goes via my workstation...how poorly designed. When i do scp i get normal speed
<Absolver> diverdude: That's the expected functionality. If you want to directly copy from server1 to server2, you need to do it from one of the above, not a middleman. ;)
<its_me> aBound: okay, I'll be right back
<aBound> kk
<diverdude> Absolver, why is it expected? There is no reason for nautilus to put it via my workstation
<Absolver> Because you're asking a program running locally on your workstation to do the copying. Server1 doesn't know you are copying them to server2 because Nautilus is just asking it for file X, and Server2 doesn't know it's actually coming from server1, as it is just being fed a file by your workstation.
<diverdude> Absolver, but nautilus knows that its logged in to both server1 and server2 so it should be smart enough to find a faster way
<thechris> does anyone know how to get iwlist scan to return results?
<DrPenguin> is the adapter up?
<lingling2012> is there a reason to run a virus protection service on ubuntu? if so what is a good one?
<Absolver> There are a number of good reasons why it shouldn't, diverdude. Security for one - even if nautilus on your workstation knows its authorized to access both servers, the two servers are not by that reason alone authorized to speak to eachother. Second is SAD, or sane application design. Which means "Do what the user tells you, not what you think the user wants".
<Absolver> On that note, reboot time to see if /var/run and /run wants to play together
<almoxarife> lingling2012: lets assume you share files with a windows networked machine/s, you might want to insure what ever you are passing is clean?
<intok> what can convert mp3 and ogg to .aax?
<diverdude> Absolver, but what the user wants is to copy the files using the fastest connection. not the slowest
<almoxarife> intok: arista?
<nanobolic> thechris, try iwlist <nameofaddapter> scan | less where <nameofadapter> is wlan0 or eth1 etc. etc.
<thechris> nanobolic: "no scan results"
<Matrixiumn> bye
<nanobolic> thechris, try sudi ifconfig ,nameofadapter> up in a terminal
<nanobolic> thechris, sudo
<almoxarife> I have a sort of hybrid 11.10, ubuntu/kde-desktop, mostly kde now, what is the worse case scenario of using kdesudo instead of gksu? I did add a extension to kdm to account for gnome apps
<thechris> nanobolic: there's no ip configured
<nanobolic> thechris, what version are you using?
<thechris> nanobolic: 11.10.  the problem occurs with both rt2800usb and rt2870sta
<thechris> so far the best i've found on google is "it just started working".
<nanobolic> thechris, is there any firmware that you have to load?
<almoxarife> thechris: thought about ndiswrapper with the win64 drivers?
<thechris> nanobolic: everyone keeps mentioning this firmware.  Other than placing files in /lib/firmware, i haven't done anything else
<DrPenguin> thechris: when you run iwlist, what does it say
<sabocat> I accidentally screwed up my home directory and can't login. Is there any way to reset it to the default configuration, or delete the user, and recreate that account?
<nanobolic> thechris, do you have internet access on the device with the wireless card?
<thechris> nanobolic: no
<sokak> sabocat, you can access a shell?
<sabocat> I can from the install CD
<thechris> nanobolic: only with a second computer which also has wifi.  the second computer can scan for AP's and finds a few dozen
<nanobolic> thechris, what about ethernet? can you plug a cable in?>
<sokak> holding shift during boot doesnt lands you to recovery screen?
<almoxarife> thechris: card or usb?
<sabocat> Haven't tried that one min
<thechris> almoxarife: usb
<sokak> sabocat, if you can access a root shell youre on board. You can use adduser to add another working user.
<almoxarife> thechris: specific usb, make model
<nanobolic> thechris, sounds like you have to have linux-firmware installed to get it to work and possibly blacklist rt2800usb
<stickyboy> Is there any way to not request a password when resuming from suspend?  I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 if it's relevant.
<sokak> stickyboy, poke with the screensaver settings.
<thechris> nanobolic: i have linux firmware installed.  the issue persists with rt2870sta as well
<thechris> almoxarife: asus usb-n53
<sabocat> sokak: Do you happen to know the default root password?
<almoxarife> nanobolic: he was told to blacklist it about an hour ago
<sokak> sabocat, dropping to a root shell shouldnt request you any password at all ;)
<stickyboy> sokak: Thanks, but I believe those are only for screensaver... not resuming from suspend (sleep).
<tron> there is none, just sudo su
<sokak> stickyboy, youre right, im trying to wakeup and find where that setting was
<sabocat> sokak: Holding shift didn't change anything, still brought me to KDM
<sokak> sabocat, at least until maverick, holding shift shall bring out the recovery screen :-)
<urlin2u> stickyboy, 2nd post  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861705
<stickyboy> sabocat: The root user does not have a password, but you can become root via `sudo` if your user is in the admin group: sudo su -
<raptor67682> hello world
<raptor67682> a question
<stickyboy> urlin2u: Ok, lemme take a look.
<thechris> almoxarife: blacklisting it doesn't do anything other than allow the sta module to pick it up
<tron> umm didnt i just say that?
<sokak> yeah, if you can drop to textmode from grub screen that may work as well
<nanobolic> thechris, try rmmod rt2800usb and rt2870sta and then modprobe rt2870sta
<sokak> *yawns*
<nanobolic> almoxarife, oh
<thechris> nanobolic: like i said, that also doesn't work.  i get an ra0, but still "no results found"
<raptor67682> how to play with sdlmame ?   I do :   sdlmame -rompath  /home/josh/games/myrom.zip       and sdlmame says that rom is not there. but it is there and whats going on? permission of the file myrom.zip is also ok
<stickyboy> urlin2u: That looks like it'll work.  Cheers.
<thechris> nanobolic: though the dmesg shows that phy mode is set to 5 at the end.  In other people's dmesg it gets set to 9
<sokak> raptor67682, tried yet with any gui like QMC2?
<thechris> I'm really assuming the kernel module never turns on the tx/rx functions
<nanobolic> thechris, can you pastebin  the results of lsmod
<tron> there any difference between upgrading to 11.10 and doing a fresh install of it?
<sokak> tron, imho i always think that a fresh install is less clutter and faster
<sokak> (also i broke my eeepc during an update and was having kernel panics - a plunge fixed it)
<tron> do u still get unity?
<thechris> nanobolic: lsmod will either have rt2870sta with 1 device, or rt2800usb+rt2800lib+rt2x00usb+rt2x00lib, depending on if I blacklist rt2800 or not
<stickyboy> I have never upgraded Ubuntu... I always clean install.  My /home is on a separate partition so it's really easy...
<sokak> tron, yes, but i got rid of it because it was slow on my eee :) its a relic :)
<tron> k thanks
<sokak> stickyboy, i totally agree with that, painless reinstall
<stickyboy> sokak: I do backup /etc and `dpkg -L > installed_pkgs.txt` etc... just in case I'm like "wtf did I do to get that thing setup?"
<blackshirt> Upgrade works flawlesslly for me
<almoxarife> thechris: your laptop connects to wifi?
<sokak> stickyboy, thats good saying. Im still tryind to find again a one liner i had to dump to a .txt file my current package list
<nanobolic> thechris, what does lshw -C network give? it should show something like configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800usb firmware =0.29
<thechris> almoxarife: yes, my laptop with internal wifi using some other module (not sure, it works) can connect to my AP, as well as see dozens more
<sokak> *facepalms*
<sokak> dpkg -L thats it
<sokak> *kneels on glass chips
<stickyboy> sokak: Not so fast... it's actually `dpkg -l` :)
<sokak> ok dude, you can hammer me
<thechris> nanobolic: configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.0.0-12-generic firmware=0.29 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<stickyboy> I was the one who messed up... hehe.
<jerichowasahoax> I fixed my previous Postfix problem, but I have a new one - if I try to connect to my SMTP port, I get a timeout. I can still send messages locally so I know it *works*, it just won't accept external connections. It's not a firewall. What's wrong?
<blackshirt> Sokak, dpkg -L was listing installed files by package
<sokak> ohh, i shall try that one as well then :o
<sokak> ahh, tried and noticed
<nanobolic> thechris, are you using just the terminal or are you using network manager? Looks like the rt2800usb is the driver that you should be using as from the forums it says the sta driver is depreciated.
<sokak> I feel happy like that time i figured out an one liner to shutdown thunderbird, backup the profiles, and restart it :D
<thechris> nanobolic: both network manager and iwlist give no results
<nanobolic> thechris, is this a usb or internel card?
<blackshirt> Lol
<thechris> nanobolic: the rt2800usb is a usb device
<nanobolic> thechris, what does /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf show?
<thechris> nanobolic: i've commented out the lines that blacklist the rt2870.  I've also rebooted.  rt2800usb and rt2800lib are listed in lsmod
<nanobolic> thechris, what about iwconfig re0 power off and then iwconfig re0 power on
<tron> where do i extract flash to after i unzip it?
<bazhang> tron, thats not how you install flash
<thechris> nanobolic: no change
<bazhang> tron, use the package manager for that
<nanobolic> thechris, another thing is see if you can iwlist re0 chan
<nanobolic> thechris, or iwlist re0 freq
<thechris> it lists channels 1 to 14, 36 to 48, and 149 to 165
<azertyi> hello there
<thechris> hello
<azertyi> i got an excel file which contain lots of links pointing to a website
<hypeBoy> hello, is there any irc client which supports split screens. irssi only supports horizonal splits is there any other such client which supports vertical splits?
<azertyi> from the shell how to exctract just only the link from that excel file ?
<thechris> azertyi: can you convert the file to a csv file?  that would make it easier
<bazhang> hypeBoy, quassel has a "chat monitor" split screen
<thechris> azertyi: at that point you shoudl be able to use something like awk
<becker_11> hypeBoy: you can do that with irssi
<becker_11> hypeBoy: they have a patched version check in #irssi
<tron> bitchx > irssi
<raptor67682> sokak: I would like to start it using konsole ...
<hypeBoy> becker_11: thnx becker and bazhang
<sokak> raptor67682, sorry, i wasnt paying attention, can you update me on what we were talking about?
<sokak> *pokin on an smf admin panel*
<thechris> I've noticed that other ra2800usb devices seem to have a dmesg line about requesting firmware, while this one doesn't
<ActionParsnip> thechris: is it not provided by the linux-firmware package
<raptor67682> I would like to start a game using sdlmame from the konsole.  such as    : sdlmame myrom.zip
<bela> i can't delet  afolder in my external hard disck just iam using ubuntu 10.10 it syas"Hid_JavaDatabaseProgrammingwith JDBC.pdf." is there any help?
<thechris> ActionParsnip: that's not my point.  I've installed all of the firmware, but I have no way to determine if any of it is actually being used.
<thechris> ActionParsnip: it doens't claim that it failed to find firmware, or sucessfully loaded it
<thechris> although, i guess lshw did report a firmware version
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: is the folder containing sdlmame in $PATH, or you can make a script to make life easier
<thechris> rt2800usb doesn't really have any useful dmesg output.
<azertyi> yes i just convert the file to .csv how to do now ? thechris
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip: I do not understand what you mean with $PATH
<thechris> azertyi: i actually never leared awk, but that would be the easiest way.  I've always just written a python script
<ActionParsnip> thechris: dmesg should say what firmware was used
<thechris> ActionParsnip: it should, shouldn't it.
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: run:  echo $PATH   and you will see the folders
<thechris> I don't know if anyone else has ever even tried to get this to work in linux
<jerichowasahoax> I can't get my Postfix server to advertise STARTTLS. Google says this is because my user is unprivileged. How do I fix that?
<raptor67682>   and what ? /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games
<ActionParsnip> thechris: should is a wonderful word.  sudo lshw -C network    will show some firmware info
<thechris> ActionParsnip: and that one does.  but dmesg never reported it.
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: is that the folder the binary is in?
<thechris> the issues is that I can't scan for AP's
<thechris> even though they do exist
<ActionParsnip> thechris: does:  sudo iwlist scan   show SSIDs?
<sokak> ahh, got you :) raptor67682, i have way too many roms to remember names to be launched from shell ;) btw, have a look at the manpage to check you've given the correct options http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/sdlmame.1.html
<blackshirt> Thechris, is it possible outputing python output from console to web browser page?
<thechris> ActionParsnip: nope, "no results found"
<thechris> blackshirt: you'd have to import cgi.  I just used python as an example.  the regex can be used anywhere
<thechris> or at least anywhere that supportes regex.  there's probably a few how-to's on google that also cover the corner cases
<ActionParsnip> thechris: if you unload and reload the module in terminal, does it give any interesting output?
<blackshirt> Thecris, i have a little doing with python framework,and i have some python script loaded on the server,but output show on console,not browser pages..
<shaleh> I just upgraded from karmic to lucid using dist-upgrade. I am using dovecot as an imap server against maildir in the user home dirs. Now when I point a client at the server I do not see my mail. Instead I see the folders with dots in their name (.foo instead of foo) and it wants to show me all of the dovecot added info instead of mail messages. I set this server up when karmic was new so I have completely ignored dovecot changes. Any i
<shaleh> on where to start?
<thechris> hmm, despite having "good" linux support, I can't find any evidence that anyone anywhere ever got this adaptor to work
<ActionParsnip> thechris: is it usb based?
<ActionParsnip> thechris: are there bugs reported?
<Arizona_Bay> does anyone know how i can control my desktop from another pc?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: install openssh-server and you can connect securely via ssh
<williamchan_> on my mac osx ... if i do something like ... ssh my[tab] .. it will autocompete w. ssh myserver ........ how can i add this tab completion to my ubuntu as well?
<Arizona_Bay> ill google that thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> williamchan_: you will need to add an entry to the confio of tabcompletion
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: when you say control, what do you want to achieve?
<williamchan_> ActionParsnip: how would i do that?
<Arizona_Bay> ActioParsnip like controlling the desktop as if im on my own pc,
<ActionParsnip> williamchan_: not sure, I only know of it. You will need to add a list of servers you connect to which you can then tab complete
<thechris> ActionParsnip: it is usb based
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: to achieve what though?
<osmosis> why does ubuntu use Empathy by default instead of Pidgin?
<williamchan_> ActionParsnip: on my mac... its able to "memorize" the list of servers... so if i connect it once... it will remember next time .
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip to have access to my desktop through my laptop
<ActionParsnip> williamchan_: different OSes do different things dude
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: yes but what tasks will you do on the desktop once connected?
<ActionParsnip> williamchan_: you could make a suggestion on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip just have access to my data and all that
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: you can access sshfs from Ubuntu once you install openssh-server and access your data like a windows share
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip i want that for my windows partition
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: you will also get an sftp server you can connect to from various clients like filezilla to upload and download data
<Arizona_Bay> to be honest ActionParsnip i dont know what sshfs and sftp means
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: there are also apps for windows to map sftp as a network drive
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: its like windows file sharing but secured
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: if you just want access to your files then sshfs will do that for you, no need for the whole desktop for that
<jamesw> hi.. can anyone suggest a web crawler (similar to WebZip) for ubuntu?
<jamesw> i want to point it at a root url, give it credentials, give it what types of files to download and let it go
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip no no i want the whole desktop. I want full access
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: why, its not needed... You can install VNC but its really OTT
<Arizona_Bay> OTT?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: and not secure
<Arizona_Bay> VNC?
<ActionParsnip> OTT = over the top
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: vnc is a standard desktop viewing app which will give you access, it has no security but will give a desktop
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<raptor67682> I think it is : sdlmame -rompath /home/josh/games/roms   msglug3.zip but not working
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: read:  man sdlmame
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: or try grabbing a GUI
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip:  did it
<JoshuaP> ?
<raptor67682> I need to use it with the console (no gui) . sorry :(
<JoshuaP> Oh not me... nvm
<Clerisy> how do i get an iphone to work under ubuntu?
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip if i download VNC my pc will be more vulnerable?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: if it is not exposed to the web then it's fine, if it is then yes, very
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/sdlmame.1.html
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip is there a safer application ? again for windows user
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: you can use it via SSH tunnel to add security, not sure for windows users myself. I always use web interfaces and ssh
<MrCasy> this linux ultimate 2.9 is pretty awesome
<ShadowE9899> Clerisy: iPhone is too locked down to do that. It does work on some android phones but not all. Ubuntu ATM does not have great touch screen support anyways.
<Arizona_Bay> ill google ssh thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> MrCasy: it;s not supported here
<MrCasy> anywhere to get support for it
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MrCasy> thank you
<opalepatrick> Where are .air apps located in linux? ran find for tha app and cant locate it
<Clerisy> mad ShadowE9899
<Clerisy> GOOD OPERATING SYSTEM MATE
<ShadowE9899> I read ubuntu will have great multitouch support next release cycle, since they are aiming for tablets.
<ShadowE9899> Clerisy: I feel ya.
<Clerisy> dat feel ShadowE9899
<ActionParsnip> MrCasy: seems to be #UltimateEdition
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: adobe air isn't supported on Linux anymore
<opalepatrick>  i know ActionParsnip, I have one app using it (klok) and just want to locate it for startup
<sarts_work> How can I configure the unity wallpaper-image from the cli?
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip what does the OpenSSh do againÉ
<Arizona_Bay> Im reading about it but i cant clearly understand what it does
<Arizona_Bay> Is it a substitute for VNC + SSH?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: its a secure command line interface, it also allows you to run GUI apps if you have an X server running on the client
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: it also gives an SFTP server
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67218/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-wallpaper-slideshow-in-oneiric
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip:   I read it already, that hte same I have man sdlmame, but nothing is written how to run teh rom. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/sdlmame.1.html
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: thought it'd be:  sdlmame romname
<raptor67682> I loose my time here since you do not konw
<raptor67682> I try another channel #sdlmame
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip what you say sounds like giberrish :( im giving up thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: if you installed the app as user it will probably be in $HOME someplace
<raptor67682> Arizona_Bay: Me too I am giving up :)
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: try researching instead of seeing alien terms and shrugging
<Arizona_Bay> ActionParsnip I am but I think i'm in deeper then i can handle. a lot of things i dont get ...
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: best way to learn is to try
<opalepatrick> Cheers ActionParsnip - was that wallpaper link an error?
<ActionParsnip> Arizona_Bay: if you install openssh-server you can connect with putty and do stuff
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: Isn't that what you wanted?
<Arizona_Bay> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/remotely-control-somebodys-desktop-the-easy-way/
<Arizona_Bay> what about thisÉ
<eric> hi all
<opalepatrick> lol, no. You answered me second time though. Just a .air app location. No worries. It is Klok - a time manager, and I havent seen anything as good as it in years. Thanks anyway :-)
<lalagirl> hi
<lalagirl> hi everyone!
<ActionParsnip> sarts_work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67218/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-wallpaper-slideshow-in-oneiric
<Nickinator> Hi there,
<Nickinator> What can we help you with?
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip: ok I have it : sdlmame  -rompath /home/josh/mamerom/   ../mslug.zip     . I know that it was sthg like that.  It is nowhere written on any boards.
<oem> how can I resolv segmentation fault on linux system
<Ryllez89-away> how i remove the shortcuts in the side of "aplications" and "local" menu on gnome-classic?
<oem> this problem comes at boot step
<javier_> hi! I have a problem in another laptop. I have installed ubuntu together with windows 7, but grub doesn't let me move in the menu, so windows (which is setted by default) is always opening. I need ubuntu urgently... Someone knows how to fix this? I've an ubuntu bootable USB
<ActionParsnip> Ryllez89: use alacarte and you can edit the menu easily
<Ryllez89> ActionParsnip, thxx, i resolved my problem pressing "alt" and right click
<Ryllez89> on the icon
<Ryllez89> :D
<lalagirl> hi everyone!!!!!!!!
<lalagirl> how is everyone doing???
<thechris> does anyone know how to get an ASUS USB-N53 usb wifi adaptor to work?
<thechris> I cannot get it to find AP's.
<thechris> I don't think it works in linux, though the support was listed as "good"
<thechris> it is listed as rt2800usb, but I can't find any evidence that anyone has ever even tried to use one.
<sarts_work> ActionParsnip: thanks, so unity uses the same interface as gnome3 :)
<sarts_work> then I don't have to change anything in my code ;)
<ActionParsnip> sarts_work: unity is a shell for gnome3
<sarts_work> ActionParsnip: oh, I did not know that. thnx.
<ActionParsnip> thechris: could go to ralink's page and compile the driver if code is available
<thechris> ActionParsnip: I've attempted that for the rt2870sta module.  I'm not convinced that the kernel people know what the device is.  its listed as rt2800 unknown
<wadkar> I am doing " mkdir -p foo1/bar1; echo '1' > foo1/bar/baz " and " mkdir -p foo2/bar; echo '2' > foo2/bar/baz " . Now I want to replace foo1 with foo2. If I do " mv foo2 foo1 " the foo2 is moved inside foo1
<thechris> The only information I've found for its chipset is from wikidev, which lists the support as "good", and that it probably uses rt2800usb or rt2870
<wadkar> is it implicit that I must do " rm -rf foo1; mv foo2 foo1 " ?
<KinG`PiN> Hello
<wadkar> or am I missing something simple and basic ?
<sunken> hi, is there some easy way to configure an ubuntu server just to send me an email with some server status (like hdd usage, restart needed etc.) I already have a smtp mail server on another server?
<Anticom> hi all
<Anticom> i'm trying to install imageMagick using the rpm packages on ubuntu 11.10
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<llutz> sunken: write a short script with the things you want, install a simple mailer like ssmtp/msmtp on that machine, configure it to send mails to your other server (with mta) and setup a cron-job
<watschu> habe eine partition vergroessert *sda1 und sda2 zusammengefasst
<llutz> !de | watschu
<ubottu> watschu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Anticom> but no matter with witch package i start , console is always telling me some that there are dependency issues
<bazhang> Anticom, dont do that, use imagemagick from ubuntu repos
<Anticom> bazhang: i've tried that
<Anticom> i want to get the c++ interface for development
<Anticom> but c compiler was complaining about like 1000 things
<Anticom> so i thought it might be worth a try to go for the rpm's
<Anticom> bazhang: any advice on that?
<thomasd> hello
<Anticom> howdy
<darkangel> Does unity include lightdm?
<thomasd> I have an issue with gnome would you mind helping me?
<sunken> llutz: thank you but it looks hard for me to do it. Do you have an guide url you would like to share?
<Anticom> don't ask wether you're allowed to ask questions thomasd ...just ask
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: unity is just a shell for gnome, the default ubuntu comes with both lightdm and unity installed
<llutz> sunken: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<thomasd> sorry :P. I'm currently running in a recovery consone. When I run the command Gnome-session the computer runs in a video mode/resolution not allowed on my monotor. Is there some file i can edit to reset video settings for gnome?
<darkangel> ActionParsnip: I'm installing unity manually from a command-line-only install.
<sunken> llutz: ok, will start with it and see if I can figure it out. Thank you
<dereek> my battery meter is showing 13 hrs 45 minuter..
<dereek> and it shows low battery whenever i remove the charger..
<dereek> what should i do
<darkangel> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to understand how the dependencies work ... will installing unity install gnome, etc.
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: I see, could have installed a different DE, or use the --no-recommends option in apt-get
<dereek>  my battery meter is showing 13 hrs 45 minuter..and it shows low battery whenever i remove the charger..  what should i do
<Anticom> dereek: don't remove the charger :)
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: if you install a package then read the packages also installed, you can see what's what
<ActionParsnip> dereek: 13 hours is sweet
<dereek> and getting low battey when charged 100 percent is rough
<ActionParsnip> dereek: do you have latest BIOS?
<thechris> meh, I'm just going to return the usb wifi adaptor.
<owenll> dereek: is it the battery that's not charging or the indicator that's not working?
<thechris> i'm not convinced it works in linux at all
<dereek> yeah..
<ActionParsnip> thechris: its a usb thing, they are cheap
<ActionParsnip> thechris: try get a broadcom based one or intel
<dereek> it was fine with windows and  ubuntu 10.10
<thechris> well, its late
<darkangel> ActionParsnip: k, thanks.
<owenll> dereek: try another battery indicator http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/
<dereek> i have gnome 3
<dereek> .2
<pooltable> help i went to qbittorrent and try to open folder then it ask me what app to chose how do i change it to another view to see the difference???
<owenll> dereek:  what does acpi 1 give?
<oem> how can I resolv segmentation fault problem on linux ubuntu (this problem comes at booting)
<oem> this points my  /dev/sda6 partition which contains my ubuntu
<oem> my generic mode do not functions too, real problem!!
<darkangel> If I "dpkg --get-selections | grep gdm" and "dpkg --get-selections | grep lightdm" I don't see anything ... what will happen if I boot without one of these?
<oem> how can I resolv segmentation fault problem on linux ubuntu (this problem comes at booting)
<oem> my generic mode do not functions too, real problem!!
<oem> my generic mode do not functions too, real problem!!
<FloodBot1> oem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pooltable> oem this may help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/segmentation-fault-on-linux-unix.html
<dereek> dischrging 52 percent
<ActionParsnip> oem: have you tested your ram?
<docboy> iam having a problem with flashplayer. I already installed it but its now working in chorium browser. anyhelp?
<pfred1> docboy you don't want it to work?
<ActionParsnip> docboy: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'        thanks
<docboy> I mean its not working. sorry wrong type hehe
 * pfred1 doesn't like gnash
<some> hello, then monitor goes out of sync during boot up against which package do I report a bug?
<pooltable> help use xfce how to i change the folder color on the bottom thing thanks?
<docboy> when i played video in facebook, it always says flash player has to be installed. I installed it from repository already.
<ActionParsnip> docboy: can you give the output of the command I gave please, use a pastebin
<docboy> @actionparsnip what is pastebin? sorry Iam a new user. I am using bodhilinux.
<pooltable> i got it
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phil93> some: please report that against the kernel using "ubuntu-bug linux"
<ActionParsnip> docboy: bodhilinux isn't supported here
<pfred1> pooltable I hope it isn't catchy
<pooltable> pfred1 what ??
<ActionParsnip> docboy: /j #bodhilinux
<docboy> but bodhi is derived from ubuntu 10.04
<pfred1> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 live is there a way to switch it to "classic"
<Naeblis> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, and suddenly the sound went away. I'm getting a "** (gnome-volume-control:2492): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...". when I try opening the gnome volume control. Any help? :)
<pfred1> pooltable you said 05:38 < pooltable> i got it
<pooltable> pfred ok on classic try this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/ I did not like it i went to xfce like it much better
<pfred1> pooltable twm would beat unity ;)
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: if you run:  alsamixer   in terminal, is it ok?
<pooltable> pfred1 i know i wish they ubuntu crew just add classic  for all of us that do not like it
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, yes.
<pfred1> pooltable on the plus side i got my wifi working easily enough
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse    then retry the app
<azertyi> hello there
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, "pulseaudio: no process found"
 * pfred1 wonders why someone doesn't just stick a shank into pulseaudio and put all uf us out o our miseries
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: that could be why
<psyclone> is there a way that I can change my WAN IP address?
<ActionParsnip> psyclone: contact your provider
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: does a reboot help?
<azertyi> it was a time i put a password on winrar folder now i forgot the password
<azertyi> how to rescue the password ?
<ActionParsnip> azertyi: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-crack-rar-7z-and-zip-files-with.html
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, no. I was having sound problems 2 days ago, then I did an update I found on the troubleshoot pages which fixed it. Now it's gone again.
<psyclone> ActionParsnip: is there now way to do this manually
<ActionParsnip> psyclone: no, your wan ip is provided by your ISP, you will need to contact them
<azertyi> thanks ActionParsni
<Naeblis> and I thought you should only have alsa or pulseaudio installed, not both?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<pfred1> pulse is an abstraction that runs on alsa
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: yes you have both
<pfred1> alsa is the actual sound driver
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f6b924d923bb1084fd5b8a09a5e22358d680171a
<pfred1> pulse is supposed to be more of a multiplexer
<pooltable> how do i add paste in folder in xfce ???
<pfred1> in reality is is just a bad headache
<almoxarife> pfred1: why not remove pulse from your system?, be done with it
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: have youran the netty command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<pfred1> almoxarife I always do
<ActionParsnip> pulse always works here, never had a sound issue in all my years of linux
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, yes. That's what I did.
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: cool
<pfred1> ActionParsnip maybe you haven't run Linux for so many years
<almoxarife> pulse works here too
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: since 2000
<Naeblis> I had glorious sound for 1 day. Now it's gone again. :(
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: how many years is 'so many'
<pfred1> ActionParsnip well I have you beat by 5
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: are you wanting to use hdmi or the regular sound card?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, Whatever works tbh.
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: still a good few, I buy compatible stuff rather than shiny shiny, new or what is no sale
<pfred1> ActionParsnip get original Quake to work with pulse
<azertyi> i just install the package how to use ? ActionParsnip to winrar
<pfred1> ActionParsnip good luck to ya
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: wine works great with pulse here
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: it'll run well
<pfred1> ActionParsnip did I say wine?
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: you didn't say NOT wine
<pfred1> ActionParsnip OK I'm saying it now native
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: if you don't constrict I will assume its an option
<pfred1> ActionParsnip consider yourself constricted then
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: ooh baby
<azertyi> how to use rarcrack ? ActionParsnip
<almoxarife> pfred1: is there a gui for terminal? I was wanting to go gui/pulse, can I play quake on a coco?
<pfred1> ActionParsnip run the darkplaces on wine tell me the framerate you're getting on a good mod map
<Naeblis> I'm fairly sure this is just a volume control problem, because I hear noise when I try to play something, so I know the sound isn't gone.
<azertyi> this is the error i got Erreur de segmentation (core dumped) ActionParsnip
<pfred1> Naeblis then fix it in  mixer application
<pfred1> Naeblis try gmix if you can't figure out how alsamixer works
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: am I allowed to use quakespasm?
<pfred1> ActionParsnip isn't that just a mod?
<ActionParsnip> !info quakespasm
<ubottu> Package quakespasm does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info quakespasm precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<pfred1> ActionParsnip yeah run the second board in darkplaces that'll do just fine
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: QuakeSpasm is a Unix-friendly Quake engine based on the SDL port of the popular FitzQuake.
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: its in universe in precise
<pfred1> ActionParsnip ah then I must be thinking about something with a similar name
<ActionParsnip> !info ioquake3
<ubottu> ioquake3 (source: ioquake3): Game engine for 3D first person shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36+svn1946-5 (oneiric), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<ActionParsnip> just need wads :)
<gm_> test
<pooltable> help useing xfce how do i open more then one folder at a time?
<pfred1> ActionParsnip http://www.celephais.net/board/view_thread.php?id=60073
<pfred1> ActionParsnip get the second board of that to work in wine
<pfred1> ActionParsnip my i3 has troubles with an optimized custom compile
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: better than my 64bit single core sempron
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: so you mean like selecting a bunch of folders and opening them in one click?
<chachan> guys, this is not working as expected: find ./ -name 'cdc2????' -type d -exec echo {}.tar {} \;
<chachan> I expect results like: ./cdc21234.tar ./cdc21234
<pooltable> action no just for now 2
<chachan> instead is throwing {}.tar ./cdc21234
<ActionParsnip> chachan: may help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1108527/recursively-add-file-extension-to-all-files
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: what file manager?
<pooltable> actionparsnip i do not know how to tell or change ??
<pooltable> actionparsnip still new to xfce
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: under help -> about
<pooltable> actionparsnip (thunar)
<chachan> ActionParsnip: it's not working but since I'm on bash, the OS is solaris and yes, I know and in #ubuntu, I thought it would be similar but I'm not so sure now
<ActionParsnip> thunar rocks, let me check
<ActionParsnip> chachan: i'd ask in #bash
<chachan> ActionParsnip: thx
<some> hi, if there are problems with wrong monitor refresh rates, then against which package do you report the bug?
<stevekenya> hi all
<some> welcome
<almoxarife> some: the graphics driver?
<some> almoxarife, nouveau is? ubuntu-bug nouveau-xorg?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: if you select the folders then right click the selection and click open, do both folders open?
<stevekenya> i have a problem install canon scanner lide 110,
<stevekenya> can anyone help
<almoxarife> some: you are using nouveau?
<ActionParsnip> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau   will be the package
<ActionParsnip> stevekenya: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<pooltable> actionparsnip how do i change file manager?
<some> almoxarife, yes, I uninstalled proprietary drivers, have no need at this machine
<stevekenya> lucid
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: install another and it should (afaik) set itself as default
<ActionParsnip> stevekenya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595801
<ActionParsnip> stevekenya: or: http://www.finnchristiansen.de/?p=557
<piglit> i am using the newest version of ubuntu 11.10 and now i cant do: add to panel and then add system monitor but that does not seem to work is there a fix for this?
<piglit> even the thing that showed me to switch to the other workspace is gone
<piglit> i am using gnome clasic btw
<pooltable> actionparsnip where do i go to install afaik?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: software centre, like any other app
<stevekenya> actionparsnip: i have folled both methods but still sane can find the scanner
<pooltable> actionparsnip i look up file manager i go not see afaik
<almoxarife> piglit: there is an extension for cpu load for gnome, I think, regardless, its all about extensions in 11.10, look for the ones that will make your desktop to your taste
<ActionParsnip> stevekenya: is it the same as this: http://www.bottomlesspit.org/2010/12/23/canon-lide-210-scanner-support-on-ubuntu-1010-maverick
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: pcmanfm is a file manager, afaik is me saying 'as far as I know'
<pooltable> i have pcmanfm how do i change it ?
<flukes1> I just reinstalled ubuntu server 11.10 and my eth0 has no IPv4 address, just IPv6 - how do I fix this? I had to manually add it to /etc/network/interfaces to even get it to show up
<flukes1> I fixed it last time but can't remember how, I know I didn't have to disable ipv6 though
<MK--> hi all i'm having a nightmare trying to install ubuntu on my new Dell i7 pc. I have tried installing from usb, from cd; 32 bit version and 64 bit version; 11.10 and 11.04; i have checked the iso mdsums and everything! It just won't install. I keep getting this message and then it hangs!
<luca3> ciao
<luca3> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<opalepatrick> Whats a good alternative to brasero for 11.10 (using unity)
<stevekenya> actionparsnip:help me understand this:
<stevecam> opalepatrick, rhythmbox
<stevekenya> $cat /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf and make sure your scanner is listed.
<stevekenya> If not listed then $sudo cp ~/sane-backends/backend/genesys.conf.in /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf
<pooltable> opalepatrick i like k3b
<stevekenya> my genesys.conf is blank
<stevecam> opalepatrick, sorry, k3b
<blackshirt> K3b was kde centris
<stevekenya> oops sorry its listed there but its still not found
<Guest25947> i have a doubt about ettercap
<MK--> hi all i'm having a nightmare trying to install ubuntu on my new Dell i7 pc. I have tried installing from usb, from cd; 32 bit version and 64 bit version; 11.10 and 11.04; i have checked the iso mdsums and everything! It just won't install. I keep getting this message and then it hangs!
<stevecam> i wish i understood the logic behind many decisions in the Linux community, like why distributors use things like Brasero, banshee and unity
<MK--> http://www.uploadup.com/di-PD3Q.jpg
<MK--> any help will be appreciated. It just hangs at this point and it's driving me crazy. Been a few days and I still am not sure what to do. http://www.uploadup.com/di-PD3Q.jpg
<Guest25947> i have a problem with the dns on ettercap
<MK--> anyone?
<MK--> :)
<aguitel> how disable screensaver in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Nickinator> Change the "turn off after",
<opalepatrick> thanks stevecam & pooltable - k3b is OK with unity or will it pull in a load of libraries?
<user> hello, how to install proprietary drivers for GeForce2 MX400? They are not present in Prop. Drivers menu
<stevecam> opalepatrick, it will pull in a few
<opalepatrick> Oh I will get it. Just got into a massive lost data situation cos of brasero (and me not double checking)
<Daekdroom> user, if they are not there, it's probably because nvidia no longer supports your video card.
<MK--> anyone know what i can do to get ubuntu installed?
<MK--> any help will be appreciated. It just hangs at this point and it's driving me crazy. Been a few days and I still am not sure what to do. http://www.uploadup.com/di-PD3Q.jpg
<MK--> i'm having a nightmare trying to install ubuntu on my new Dell i7 pc. I have tried installing from usb, from cd; 32 bit version and 64 bit version; 11.10 and 11.04; i have checked the iso mdsums and everything! It just won't install. I keep getting this message and then it hangs!
<MonkeyDust> MK--  basically: insert CD or thumbdrive, reboot, follow instructions
<MK--> lol MonkeyDust
<MK--> I have tried that a zillion times
<MK--> pls check the error I keep getting - that's where it hangs
<MK--> It just hangs at this point http://www.uploadup.com/di-PD3Q.jpg
<MonkeyDust> unable to open the link
<user> Daekdroom, bcoz after one restart ubu have self installed  nouveau which hangs whole screen
<MK--> hmm
<MK--> what's it saying?
<MonkeyDust> child process something
<MK--> weird
<ActionParsnip> MK--: Tried disabling all unnecessary hardware, like SD card readers and such
<MK--> thanks ActionParsnip - how would i go about doing that? I think the problem seems to be related to my scsci hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> MK--: install with CD and disable the USB too
<kleopatra> Hi, im actually using Kubuntu and have a little answer concerning Ark, it doesnt seem to recognize if an archive is encrypted. It tries to open it but it will last forever. Using unrar is working fine but i like right-clicks on my archives.
<ActionParsnip> MK--: in BIOS
<ActionParsnip> kleopatra: are there bugs reported?
<MK--> ActionParsnip yeah i tried installing with the cd - same issue
<ActionParsnip> kleopatra: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=80300
<ActionParsnip> kleopatra: seems to be an ancient bug
<ActionParsnip> MK--: but if you use CD you can disable all USB connectivity
<ActionParsnip> kleopatra: do you actually use a LOT of password protected rar files?
<sokak> uwaah, tried lxde, its insanely fast and sleek :o
<kleopatra> ActionParsnip: thx, still wondering how u found this faster than me ...
<ActionParsnip> kleopatra: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ark+password+rar&kl=uk-en&kp=1
<sokak> question: its okay to speak of krark here?
<ActionParsnip> sokak: if its in the ubuntu repo, sure
<sokak> haha okay, im gonna find another channel for that :)
<ribot> hi
<ribot> i have tried out to put some scripts in /etc.cron.hourly and it was happening automatically, but when i moved the scripts to cron.daily they are not running anymore... i have tried to run the scripts manually and they do work
<ActionParsnip> ribot: do you have a desktop UI?
<sokak> i always used the gnome gui for cron, im messy on the cli :3
<llutz> ribot: what's the scripts name?
<ribot> ActionParsnip: no
<ivanuuuko59> hola
<ribot> llutz: it's the same name as was working with cron.hourly, no dots: mysql_backup
<ActionParsnip> ribot: are the accesses the same after the move?
<llutz> ribot: " grep daily /etc/crontab"   do other daily-jobs work?
<FAMAS> where do i seek for spinoffs and distros based on ubuntu but specialized for a certain aspect
<ActionParsnip> FAMAS: their respective channel
<ribot> ActionParsnip: yes
<FAMAS> only, i do not know the name of the distro, i just know the need
<ribot> llutz: i'm not sure, how do i see if they work?
<llutz> ribot: just create a new job, writing date every 2 mins into a /tmp/-file  to check
<ActionParsnip> ribot: could try a reboot after the move..
<MonkeyDust> FAMAS  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions#Ubuntu-based
<llutz> reboot? to restart cron? is this #windows?
<ActionParsnip> worth a try
<ribot> i don't wanna reboot
<sokak> There are any known side effects in abandoning completely unity for lxde? I mean, i can still work using fully ubuntu, or i may end up with some applications not running properly/some configs i cannot touch?
<MonkeyDust> sokak  lxde is basically just a different skin
<llutz> ribot: do you have anacron installed? if so, daily/weekly/monthly won't be executed by cron anymore. check anacrontab in that case
<ActionParsnip> sokak: none at all
<sokak> MonkeyDust, i see, i had just doubts about applications meant for unity explicitely not being able to be displayed properly. Thats a relief, lxde boots insanely fast even on my crappy eeepc
<ribot> llutz: i didn't install it, as hourly was working already
<llutz> ribot: hourly is always run by cron
<ActionParsnip> sokak: you can even use unity in LXDE if you want. LXDE is great
<ribot> llutz: anacrontab is there, but i didn't install it, so maybe i have to?
<sokak> ActionParsnip, i noticed :) If lxde can boot in 2 seconds on my eeepc, i cant figure how damn fast can be on an exacore rig with a sata disk
<llutz> ribot: apt-cache policy anacron |grep -i insta
<ribot> llutz: it's installed, the latest version
<ribot> might it not be running?
<ActionParsnip> sokak: xpud boots faster than ubuntu if boot speed impresses you
<infuriato> |list
<llutz> ribot: so check anacron, anacrontab, see logs.
<sokak> ActionParsnip, im fine with everything under 2 seconds xD If i go faster, i wont be able to keep the rhytm with my box :D
<sokak> But i have to admit, ActionParsnip that when i am in a hurry, i gladly boot puppy from a thumbstick ;) Even if i think that having 8 gig of ram is a little overkill for that :D
<ribot> llutz: seems to be no logs of it
<piglit> almoxarife, i found it, it seems you have to press alt AND the right mouse button to install to do "add to panel" You did not have to use the ALT button before
<ActionParsnip> sokak: add the toram option to it and it will scream along
<ribot> if i do crontab -e from root, then save the file with a command, what else do i need to do for the cronjob to run?
<lnxslck> ribot, nothing
<lnxslck> just che
<lnxslck> check to see if crond is running
<lnxslck> if it is, the job will run as configured
<ribot> lnxslck: how can i check that
<Andrew_Lee> ps -ef
<ribot> i don't see it there, and yet cron.hourly was working
<arri> q
<Andrew_Lee> ribot, is crontab running?
<Naeblis> so umm...I've tried everything, but still no sound. :(
<ribot> Andrew_Lee: i don't know, how do i check?
<Naeblis> the gnome volume control is back, and I can hear "clicks" when I play something, but no sound.
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, you there?
<Andrew_Lee> ps -ef | grep cron
<ribot> Andrew_Lee: seems not to be running
<Andrew_Lee> ribot, look at in /etc/init.d
<ribot> what does it look like? there is something called cron
<foleygermany> is there someone online???
<Andrew_Lee> ribot, you should see cron there
<foleygermany> i have some problems with my ubuntu
<foleygermany> can somebody help me ???
<Dynamit> foleygermany just write your problem!
<foleygermany> ive installed an surfstick (MFE ZME 100)
<rafaelsoaresbr> !ask > foleygermany
<ubottu> foleygermany, please see my private message
<foleygermany> okay
<foleygermany> an private message to ????
<foleygermany> anybody???
<Cul> setting up NFS, confused... followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and getting errors. stopping before I break something :)
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: sup
<sokak> ActionParsnip, what does the toram does? :o flips all up in the ram?
<ActionParsnip> sokak: runs the entire OS in ram, makes app load times blisteringly fast
<sokak> ActionParsnip, i do like >:o
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, still not getting any sound. The gnome control is back, and I tried that Natty troubleshoot again. No go. :|
<Naeblis> I do get a little "pop" when I play something.
<sokak> ActionParsnip, the toram switch can be applied to any ubuntu as well? :3
<ActionParsnip> sokak: I believe on the liveCD yes
<foleygermany> Hello dear community.
<foleygermany> I  stand here before a real problem, I should install a modem (ZTE  Surstick MFE 100) and a SMSServer (smstools v3) on Ubuntu (Ubuntu 10.04  LTS).
<foleygermany> Did  the Surstick plugged in and with him usb_modeswitch in the "Surf Stick"  mode is selected (everything worked as described here.
<foleygermany> Then I installed the server smstools (here)
<foleygermany> and  of course after I did the config revision had to send a text message: P  fehlschlug.In thoroughly what the / var / logs / stands following  smsd.log
<FloodBot1> foleygermany: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sokak> ActionParsnip, bummer, i wanted to try it so badly on my installed os :D Planning to buy another 24 gig of ram soon :3
<ActionParsnip> sokak: I had an idea for copying all the OS to ram in the same method but you'd need to rebuild initramfs each shutdown to put the updates back on the permanent storage
<MonkeyDust> 24 gig?
<sokak> ActionParsnip, im listening :D Dont think im insane, i have a truckton of ram because i use intensively vms :)
<foleygermany> Hello dear community.
<foleygermany> I  stand here before a real problem, I should install a modem (ZTE  Surstick MFE 100) and a SMSServer (smstools v3) on Ubuntu (Ubuntu 10.04  LTS).
<foleygermany> Did  the Surstick plugged in and with him usb_modeswitch in the "Surf Stick"  mode is selected (everything worked as described here.
<foleygermany> Then I installed the server smstools (here)
<foleygermany> and  of course after I did the config revision had to send a text message: P  fehlschlug.In thoroughly what the / var / logs / stands following  smsd.log
<FloodBot1> foleygermany: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lalagirl> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!!!!!!!!!
<foleygermany> Sry
<foleygermany> i have some problems with my surfstick
<foleygermany> can somebody help me???
<Gentoo64> omg bill gates has joined
<ActionParsnip> sokak: the OS will use the RAM as disk cache and speed things up
<ActionParsnip> foleygermany: is it a 3G device
<High_Priest> foleygermany, just explain what exactly the problem is and wait until someone answers
<foleygermany> okay
<ActionParsnip> sokak: it'd take a lot of work but could be done, boot and shutdown would be dog slow
<foleygermany> if plugged in the sursftick and switched to modem mode
<foleygermany> that works fine
<foleygermany> but then i wanted to send an sms
<sokak> MonkeyDust, i think i shall reconsider what ive said :3 i thought my mobo limit was 32, but then i came back to reality and realized that 1) there arent still ddr3 8 gb sticks, 2) i has just 4 slots and 2 were yet filled (oh silly me)
<foleygermany> and cant find the device :(
<tiox> Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome 3, I am looking for a way to make a series of keypresses emulate another keypress to supplement a miniature, palm-sized keyboard I've recently acquired. For instance: Super_L+Alt+R = Alt+F4
<foleygermany> and my udev rule failed
<foleygermany> :(
<lalagirl> !enter | foleygermany
<ubottu> foleygermany: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sokak> ActionParsnip, a pciexpress ssd its on the wishlist, it shouldnt be so slow even during shutdowns
<ActionParsnip> sokak: then have a go, could be good. I don't have a large enough system to play so can't do it
<sokak> ActionParsnip, would you like a fresh kidney? i've just finished to pay my graphic card, and i am short on money :) *hands out a kidney*
<foleygermany> ive cant send an sms via smstoolserver on ubuntu 10.04 unless i pluged in and changed my surfstick mode (what works fine) cause i cant find the device name/mehtode for the smsserver
<benn> when i insert my monitor in my laptop it creates a new workspace..i dont want that ...i want it to display the same workspace how to do it?
<sokak> its cheap ;o
<tiox> sokak: 8GB RAM does exist.
<Spandex> Ciao
<Spandex> !list
<sokak> tiox, youre speaking of ddr3?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tiox> Yep.
<tiox> Hold on, lemme look.
<foleygermany>  ive cant send an sms via smstoolserver on ubuntu 10.04 unless i pluged in and changed my surfstick mode (what works fine) cause i cant find the device name/mehtode for the smsserver has there someone an solution???
<Gentoo64> foleygermany, if no one has answered, no one knows
<foleygermany> hmm shit :(
<Cul> indeed
<MonkeyDust> sokak  you load all your os'es in ram?
<lalagirl> !language | foleygermany
<ubottu> foleygermany: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<benn> when i insert my monitor in my laptop it creates a new workspace..i dont want that ...i want it to display the same workspace how to do it?
<sokak> MonkeyDust, no, i was thinking to ram load just the linux host :)
<Gentoo64> sokak, what would be the point?
<sokak> Gentoo64, to speed it up to the max?It makes low sense to have ram and not using it
<lalagirl> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tiox> sokak, I forgot what publication of Maximum PC brought this to light, so my information may be off-base. But I think they said Corsair has single-stick DDR3 8GB RAM planned for market.
<foleygermany> and where can i go now dont know any solution,trayed all (also launchpad and mailinglist) and dont get an answer
<Gentoo64> sokak, you are using the ram, as you go
<sokak> tiox, nevermind my mobo stops at 16 Gb :)
<sokak> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4N98TD_EVO/#specifications
<tiox> Helps to look. :)
<tiox> So yeah, 4x4GB would be your max.
<sokak> Yep Gentoo64 but the point is that linux doesnt slugs when you fill up ram almost to the brim
<vanderlei> fdfs
<lalagirl> i love AMD
<sokak> i had a hard time to notice docky leaking 6 gb of ram xD
<Gentoo64> sokak, you mean when it huts swap?
<tiox> Then when you eat into swap RAM on the HDD, you feel the bite of no memory atall.
<sokak> i agree with you all, but filling up 8 gb is yet an hard task, i think that even using multiple vms, it will be hella hard to hit the swap
<lalagirl> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/
<tiox> While I do not advise using it on a system with sufficient memory, for rigs with low memory the zramswap package may be of interest.
<Gentoo64> sokak, yeah, i run vms (nor loads at a time) with 4gb
<tiox> If you're interested in giving it a try, I'll find the PPA I got it from. Web Upd8 is usually awesome about spotlighting software and putting it in a PPA.
<Gentoo64> zramswap?
<sokak> Gentoo64, i run them just to give help :) I moved to linux when i noticed that i can run *many windows at once* to help without slugging at all :) Its so comfy to swap on the fly windows as needed :)
<Gentoo64> reminds me of when people on windows put their pagefile on ramdisk lol
<tiox> I'll link to the article instead.
<sokak> Gentoo64, i've been there xD
<Gentoo64> sokak, its pointless :)
<tiox> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<sokak> Gentoo64, i remember the good old times i was starting dos, and running doom2 in a ramdisk on my old cyrix 486 :)
<sokak> 32 mb of ram ^^
<Gentoo64> tbh the ram disk thing has been tried so many times, its so old skool. people use it more for temp files then for speed improvements
<High_Priest> sokak, dooom :)))
 * High_Priest remembers it
<Gentoo64> rememver disco mode?
<Gentoo64> lol
<sokak> lol
<High_Priest> yeah dos.. and novell network on bnc
<High_Priest> I had that
<sokak> Ha! Im seeking my doom floppies, doomsday time in 3,2,1
<High_Priest> sokak, you don't have to.. it's open and freely downloadable
<MonkeyDust> i play doom in vbox XP
<High_Priest> sokak, I even saw a project where you can play it in web browser xD
<sokak> High_Priest, handling again those precious original floppies, is sort of a balm for the heart
<sokak> High_Priest, just rockbox an ipod video 5th gen, and play doom on it >:D Jawdropping people guaranteed.
<tiox> So what's your poison? pkboom? freedoom? zdoom?
<High_Priest> sokak, I understand.. but do you have a floppy drive? I threw away mine long time ago
<sokak> ohh myyy, ultimate doom cdrom spotted :3 *cuddles the original cdrom*
<tiox> High_Priest: Shame on you.
<Gentoo64> sokak, did you play BF2?
 * Humbedooh still has his first lappy with an awesome floppy drive and monochrome screen of spiffyness!
<tiox> If it were not broken and unusable, you could had externalized it and used it via USB with DOSBox or Wine.
<Humbedooh> 80mb harddisk :o
<sokak> High_Priest, on my lan my ooold 486 cyrix is still up and running :3 Its my local webserver
<High_Priest> lol nice :)
<sokak> i had no heart to throw it away x3 Think of it as an undersized overconsuming nas
<High_Priest> oh hell
<High_Priest> seems that doom on the web was taken down due to legal/infrigement notice
<tiox> Or... you couldbuy an external USB floppy drive. Oh well.
<sokak> Tell me you threw away your old hardware, and ill tell u liar
<tiox> High_Priest: I bet. Good things tend to go away like that.
<Gentoo64> I'm not an admin here, but maybe to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sokak> X3you are right, pardon me about the mess
<tristanStrange> hey all. can anyone tell me how to add this ppa to my system? https://launchpad.net/~dinisnoise/+archive/din/+packages
<pepper> hey
<Bennit> Hi
<tristanStrange> there's no ppa: type url
<High_Priest> Gentoo64, right, but this is a friendly nerdy chit chat.. no topic related activities.. (at the time)
<Bennit> I've got this problem with empathy: I changed the password to my google account and empathy won't remember the new one I enter
<tristanStrange> i presume i use apt-add-repository?
<Gentoo64> High_Priest, yeah I know lol just saying before someone else does :p
<pepper> someone please assist. what is the best option for cyber cafe  management software for ubuntu
<qsd> Suicide en live http://foyermarcinellois.eu/index.php?file=News&op=suite&news_id=2
<MonkeyDust> pepper  what do you want to use?
<MonkeyDust> it depends on how you want to organise your cyber café
<Timvde> My notifications aren't working anymore (I guess I once disabled it somehow, but I don't remember), how can I put them back on? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<tata> rackarack guitar processor not work on my pc, why
<MonkeyDust> !info rackarack
<ubottu> Package rackarack does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> what's rackarack?
<Matrixiumn> afk
<atxq> after connecting a logitech usb wireless keyboard, my touchpad on my laptop stopped working. I am using gnome 3. When I logout of gnome 3 back into the login screen, my touchpad works again. Anyone know what the issue might be?
<sweb> how can ii update all packages ?
<sweb> sudo apt-get update ?
<sagaci> sweb, and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<vjonsson> it's sudo apt-get upgrade
<tata> rakarrack
<MonkeyDust> tata  ask in #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> it's an ubuntu studio package
<wadkar> how do I find/contact maintainer of the package vpnc ?
<wadkar> I need support/help/report bug for vpnc
<MonkeyDust> wadkar  try apt-cache show vpnc
<Timvde> My notifications aren't working anymore (I guess I once disabled it somehow, but I don't remember), how can I put them back on? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<willliamherry> hi
<Nickinator> Hey
<sweb> sagaci: ty
<ribot> hi
<ribot> i'm trying to run a cronjob but it doesn't run
<lishimiao> i've no idea what cronjob does...
<geirha> ribot: Which crontab, what's the crontab line you added, and how do you determine it doesn't run?
<ribot> geirha: i did "crontab -e" as root, the line is "30 14 * * * /root/auto_backup/mysql_backup" and it's supposed to upload some files which don't appear.. running the line manually however works
<ribot> i did this at 14:29 hrs according to server time
<geirha> ribot: Most likely, it doesn't find some of the commands because PATH is different.
<ribot> geirha: it's an absolute path
<geirha> ribot: Oh, also, give it at least two minutes to read the job
<theadmin> ribot: The paths in the script might also be unstandard.
<ribot> i've been waiting 5 minutes
<theadmin> ribot: So try to use absolute binary names inside the script I guess
<ribot> it's supposed to be that difficult?
<theadmin> ribot: Not sure, well, if PATH is your problem then maybe
<geirha> ribot: Typically, when cron runs the script, it's PATH will only contain /usr/bin and /bin, so the best thing to do is set PATH to all the directories you need at the start of the script
<ribot> so i need to edit the script too?
<geirha> ribot: That's one possibility, you can also set PATH in crontab
<ribot> so maybe it doesn't understand "mysqldump"
<geirha> ribot: For debugging, you can put the following line at the start of the script     exec >/tmp/scriptoutput 2>&1    It will redirect all output of the script to a file in /tmp
<ribot> how do i know the path to mysqldump and curl?
<geirha> ribot: ''type mysqldump'', ''type curl''
<geirha> ribot: or   type -a mysqldump   to reveal all locations
<Spandex> ciao
<Spandex> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ribot> thanks geirha
<gold> ping
<MonkeyDust> geirha  why not just exec > /tmp/scriptoutput ?
<ribot> pong
<geirha> MonkeyDust: That only redirects stdout, not stderr where errors are usually printed.
<theadmin> geirha: Then add 2>&1 to redirect stderr to stdout
<theadmin> geirha: Or 2>file to redirect stderr to file
<sweb> what is ubuntu firewall configuraton app such as csf ?
<geirha> theadmin: ... that's what I did
<sweb> shotwall somthing like that ?
<theadmin> sweb: Shorewall?
<ioannis> hi
<sweb> theadmin: ty. i forget that name
<sweb> ;)
<geirha> golden: Please choose a nick and stick with it. You're spamming nick changes.
<ribot> geirha: the scriptoutput isn't created... do i need cron to wait a few minutes before i add the command therE? it doesn't even run
<curiousx> aloha
<geirha> ribot: Yes, as I said, you need to give it at least two minutes
<buyung_> :D
<gold> *nickserv!irc.freenode.org@irc.jabber.me.uk NOTICE: This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<gold> hello all
<gold> :-D
<anand> how to remove unity and use gonme 2 in ubuntu 11.04
<gold> were u from
<OerHeks> anand, it is not possible to go back to gnome2
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gold> anand:
<SuperNoeMan> hey anyone know anything about the python wave api?
<SuperNoeMan> I'm having some trouble
<anand> gold: i am not getting u?
<bazhang> anand, select classic from the log in window
<theadmin> OerHeks: (s)he said "11.04"
<theadmin> OerHeks: That still had gnome2
<anand> theadmin: yes it's 11.04 not 11.10
<gold> tiger_
<theadmin> anand: Log out, click the "Sessions" dropdown, select "Ubuntu Classic", log back in.
<bazhang> gold do you have an ubuntu support question
<anand> theadmin: i want to remove unity and keep gnome 2 only is it possible
<anand> ?
<qawsedrf> how do i install oracle sun jdk ?
<theadmin> anand: Log into gnome2 and delete Unity (apt-get remove unity) then
<darkangel> I'm using gnome shell and the menus disappeared, all I see is the desktop, why is this?
<bazhang> anand, select classic from login window
<bazhang> !nickspam > golden
<ubottu> golden, please see my private message
<anand> theadmin: ok thanks
<ribot> geirha: i didn't understand two minutes in what direction?
<r_a_f> hi all - can I move all from one partition to other, then change grub2  - system should work?
<golden> bazhang: ??
<bazhang> golden, do you have an actual support question? please stop with the constant nick changes as well
<golden> bazhang: I also do not know why my nick changed his own
<VCoolio> r_a_f: you can do that. read up on grub2, it will go wrong the first time and you'll be left with the grub prompt :)
<golden> bazhang: where u from??
<r_a_f> VCoolio: ok thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bazhang> !ot | golden
<ubottu> golden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hanfeng> hello
<golden> hanfeng: hello to
<qawsedrf> how do i install oracle sun jdk ?
<alfatau> \quit
<gold> bazhang: what u use application
<diverdude> I have ubuntu 10.10 server ed. running on a machine. Harddisk is now full. I have bought a new harddisk which i want to insert. Can i just turn of the computer, connect the harddisk and will ubuntu then automatically find and mount the new harddisk?
<diverdude> its a 1.5 TB disk
<astho> hey
<astho> im having some trouble flashing my bios, can someone helo?
<astho> *help
<theadmin> diverdude: Yep, that'll work
<theadmin> diverdude: It's just a storage unit, lol, how can it POSSIBLY not work?
<Church> if it's preformatted with some known fs, maybe
<Church> otherwise you'll probably need to create some partitions & format fs
<theadmin> Well yeah Church is right
<diverdude> theadmin, ok thats nice. Where will it then be located? And can i make it so that a specific user has access to 90% of the harddisk?
<theadmin> diverdude: "90%"? Huh?
<theadmin> diverdude: And it will be located whereever you mount it. You need to format it first though
<Church> i'm guessing you'll also need to move some files off your currently filled up fs to new one later one, unless you use lvm for it and can pvcreate/vgextend/lvextend/growfs for existing fs
<astho> anyone's got a toshiba z830?
<oCean> astho: you got a hardware issue, ask in ##hardware
<theadmin> Church: From what I understand, this isn't supposed to be a primary (OS) drive
<Kurdistan> hi the kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ is there any way to add the ubuntu patches to them? if so, how?
<Kurdistan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  <<<---- I understand this kernels are vanilla kernels without ubuntu patches
<diverdude> theadmin, do i manually have to mount it every time i turn on the system?
<devid19> ! devid19 saluta tutti
<ubottu> devid19: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cradam> hi, does anyone know of a script that is fired when your resolution is changed by a game?
<crasher> hellow
<dragonslay> hwllow
<crasher> just installed ubuntu for a run
<crasher> and it works greate
<MonkeyDust> but
<dragonslay> but
<MrClaw> Should Pidgin automatically set my status to offline when I suspend my laptop?
<MrClaw> As in, does it do it normally?
<crasher> empathy is working nice for me
<dragonslay> MrClaw, use the preferences
<MrClaw> dragonslay: I can't find a relevant one. :(
<MrClaw> crasher: Does it do it?
<crasher> what claw?
<MrClaw> crasher: Set your status to "Offline" when you suspend Ubuntu?
<crasher> i didnt checked
<crasher> but im sure it does
<crasher> because, its like turning your pc off
<MrClaw> Aha. I don't think it happens in Pidgin.
<dragonslay> MrClaw, do you want it to go offline when you resume from suspend?
<MrClaw> crasher: Basically, the idea is that when you suspend and your IM program doesn't send a signal to your IM servers that you're going offline, people will think you're still connected while you aren't until your connection times out.
<MrClaw> dragonslay: I want it to go to offline when I suspend, and then back to the status from pre-suspension when I resume.
<crasher> I think is does that automaticly
<crasher> automatic
<dragonslay> MrClaw, put a script in appropriate runlevel
<MrClaw> crasher: And also, your server might think the same, thus not delivering the messages sent to you between the suspension and when your connection times out.
<Pathf1nder> what is the command to extract bz2?
<MrClaw> dragonslay: Right, but it should be a standard feature, don't you think? :) Besides, I have submitted the idea to brainstorm.ubuntu.com, and it got rejected, because I think they said it's already implemented.
<MrClaw> Pathf1nder: tar xjf
<MonkeyDust> MrClaw  you could suspend and when you resume, ask your contacts what your status was
<crasher> eh maybe is a program with pidgin
<MrClaw> MonkeyDust: I am pretty sure it doesn't change, but I will.
<crasher> problem*
<MrClaw> crasher: Yeah, since Empathy is the default IM program now.
<crasher> you didnt tryed MrClaw?
<crasher> im sure when you suspend your pc you wil go offline
<akira__> Hello?
<MrClaw> crasher: I haven't, because I was sure it doesn't happen (I lose messages)
<crasher> hellow
<crasher> when yes, of course you lose messanges
<crasher> like in windows
<akira__> What iare you talking about?
<crasher> when you close the messenger you lose the message
<crasher> you should try
<MrClaw> crasher: I'll explain in a second. I'm testing the thing with a friend. :)
<crasher> oki
<phiil_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-recover-deleted-files-with-lsof-command.html
<crasher> about pigdin akira
<akira__> What is pigdin?
<willliamherry> pidgin
<Kurdistan> any one?
<devid19> !devid19 saluta
<crasher> sorry
<crasher> I miss type
<akira__> Are you Linux users?
<theadmin> akira__: Most of us, yes.
<akira__> Heh...
<phiil_> is ubuntu windows
<bazhang> akira__, actual ubuntu support question?
<theadmin> akira__: Not everyone here runs Ubuntu though
<theadmin> phiil_: You again?...
<phiil_> hehehe
<crasher> is that a question phiil?
<crasher> :)
<phiil_> statement/question
<bazhang> phiil_, wrong channel
<theadmin> bazhang: Please ban phiil_. Yesterday he was here claiming "Ubuntu ripped everything off Fedora", now he asks "is Ubuntu Windows", and never has any support issues.
<MrClaw> crasher: Right.
<MrClaw> crasher: I've checked with a friend and Ubuntu doesn't tell Pidgin to go offline when I suspend.
<crasher> oh so it stays online?
<MonkeyDust> MrClaw  now you know
<MrClaw> crasher: The thing is that between the time the computer suspends and the server realizes you aren't in fact connected (if you don't tell it that explicitly), the server thinks you're offline and sends the messages to you
<MrClaw> crasher: But it doesn't care if they get delivered - it just assumes they have.
<MrClaw> crasher: So effectively, you lose them.
<crasher> mhm i understand
<crasher> good to know
<Cradam> what are the chances of not being had a go at for reposting my question, never mind, here goes:
<slakcphil> phiil_ do you pronounce your name like, feeel?
<akira__> I am looking for Japanese forum.
<slakcphil> :)
<MonkeyDust> !jp| akira__
<Cradam> does anyone know of a script that is fired when your resolution is changed by a game?
<ubottu> akira__: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<phiil_> slakcphil:yes, i have very strong feelings
<MrClaw> crasher: So a solution to that would either be to fix the protocol to retry until it gets a confirmation that it's been delivered, or just notify the IM program of closing the computer, so it can tell the server that you're offline now and not to deliver the messages to you until you reconnect.
<phiil_> like feeeel
<phiil_> yes
<slakcphil> ha
<akira__> Many thanks. Ubottu
<bazhang> !ot | phiil_
<ubottu> phiil_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crasher> Il do a test also
<crasher> see how it works
<MrClaw> crasher: Do you have a Jabber/XMPP account?
<crasher> no
<akira__> Nobody there.
<MrClaw> crasher: MSN?
<colton_> What is the best book to study LPIC level 1 - exam 101??
<crasher> yahoo
<MrClaw> crasher: Ah, I can't test that with you then. :)
<MrClaw> crasher: But the test I did is this: tell a friend to watch your IM status for a minute (whether you go offline), suspend your PC, wait a minute and resume its work.
<Cradam> akira__: http://forum.ubuntulinux.jp/
<MrClaw> crasher: And ask the friend if you went offline.
<oCean> colton_: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic, since that's not a technical support question
<Cradam> akira__: btw, that was a quick google away
<slakcphil> when using grep in this fashion--> `cat list | grep -i zed`  that prints all the words with zed of course, is there a way to get it to print only the words that end in zed and slim down output to a length of less than 9?
<crasher> I think there is a period of time, in witch the server responses
<theadmin> crasher: You can make Pidgin go offline before suspending by somehow making this system run this before suspending: "purple-remote 'setstatus?status=offline'"
<varikonniemi> hello, i added google to my ubuntu online account, but my google calendar entries are not coming to ubuntu calendar, what am i missing?
<crasher> not right away
<Cradam> akira__: for other links see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#japanese
<dragonslay> MrClaw, do not expect software to do all the job for ya.. you can do it manually :P
<Zed`> OMG I've been greped
<MrClaw> dragonslay: But sometimes I move from room to room and I'd like my program to tell my friends I'm currently not available, so that I don't have to ask them every time: "have you messaged me? I had to suspend".
<crasher> hehe probabily
<theadmin> slakcphil: cat list | grep -i "zed\$" # Will search for words which end in zed
<MrClaw> dragonslay: ... in case I have lost messages from them.
<slakcphil> theadmin, thx!
<akira__> Can Japanese gather in ubuntu-jp, I mean is it possible?
<MrClaw> My idea is that the OS should send a DBus message: "I'm suspending!", and then all the programs that care would listen and act accordingly. :)
<slakcphil> i think i can use python len() to trim the ouput!
<crasher> did you checked the preferences options?
<akira__> No.
<theadmin> slakcphil: To search for stuff which begins in zed, use: grep -i "\^zed"
<dragonslay> MrClaw, you could set your status to idle
<varikonniemi> so no-one is using the online accounts feature with calendar?
<devid19> http://xdcc_97
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  doesnt ring a bell
<MrClaw> crasher: Yes.
<tightwork> nom nom nom nom
<tightwork> I quit my job yesterday... was SOO cool
<crasher> good job:)
<DragonSlay> tightwork, good
<bazhang> !ot | tightwork
<ubottu> tightwork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tightwork> but i got a ubuntu related job
<tightwork> so its related
<tightwork> thx guy
<DragonSlay> lol
<bazhang> tightwork, not for this channel.
<tightwork> !killjoy
<bazhang> lets move it to #ubuntu-offtopic tightwork
<devid19> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<devid19> devid19 saluta
<devid19> !list
<abysiMo> hi guys , i wanna know if there is still something like a mentor , i find it difficult to find my way in this huge learning curve ..
<theadmin> abysiMo: You can pm me anytime I here, I'm glad to help out newbies :D I also have a few IM services
<Cradam> abysiMo: same here
<ioannis> boys  go to play ww.darkorbit.com europi 4
<theadmin> lolspamfail
<ioannis> www.darkorbit.com*
<bazhang> ioannis, dont advertise here
<DragonSlay> quit()
<Cradam> oh come on, atleast choose a good game to spam with
<Negat1ve-Zer0> hmmm
<tightwork> haha he typod' his spam
<DragonSlay> lol
<ioannis> write in google darkorbit
<theadmin> :/
<bazhang> ioannis, stop that
<theadmin> ioannis: Stop it until you get hit with a banhammer
<Negat1ve-Zer0> I'm curious....you know how you can wipe out a file (not delete) by doing cat /dev/null > filename. I assume that just writes a zero byte (EOF delimiter) to the file and tells unix that the file is basically empty....say that file space wasn't written over, could you change that first zero byte to something else and get the data in that file back?
<theadmin> Negat1ve-Zer0: /dev/null is a constantly empty file. All you basically do is copy it to "filename", turning "filename" into an empty file.
<Humbedooh> that would depend on the size of the file
<Humbedooh> some partition chunks might be reused for other files
<MrClaw> crasher: Have you tested the behaviour of Empathy on the suspension issue?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Humbedooh: hmmm according to theadmin it wipes the whole file
<Humbedooh> I wouldn't think it writes all zeros in the whole file
<Humbedooh> but it might just reallocate the file somewhere else when overriding it
<crasher> MrClaw: when I suspend my laptot, it dosent go offline
<Negat1ve-Zer0> I'm assuming it doesn't write over that data though since the resulting file is a 0 byte file...of course it could just hit the first 0 and eof which it prob does anyways
<Humbedooh> the data should be somewhere on the disk yes
<Negat1ve-Zer0> the data would be in its same physical location
<Humbedooh> yes but filename might not be
<Negat1ve-Zer0> I'm assuming that the cat /dev/null > filename also doesn't actually free that space
<ioannis_> bazhang, What is your problem everyone here advertising
<geirha> Negat1ve-Zer0: You don't need cat /dev/null.  Just  > filename  will turncate the file.
<geirha> Negat1ve-Zer0: It does free the space
<Humbedooh> it would depend on how many clusters the file covered
<Negat1ve-Zer0> well I guess I'll just have to test it
<Humbedooh> you won't get your files back unless you get down to some basic low-level manipulation :>
<Negat1ve-Zer0> yea, I'm not worried, didn't lose any data...just curious
<Humbedooh> if you write 1 byte to the file, it would still only be 1 byte long
<Negat1ve-Zer0> right...but the question is
<Negat1ve-Zer0> lets say I had a eh I dunno...50 byte file..and I > filename so it makes it a 0 byte file...does that put one 0 where the data is effectively telling the os hey..eof is reached immediately so it's a 0 byte file and essentially only one byte of 50 is actually erased on the disk...so 49 would be theoretically recoverable if that zero were changed?
<NeedHelp> Hello, how could i set LVDS size manualy?
<slakcphil> Negat1ve-Zer0, i would think yes, check and make sure the inode is the same as the original file
<ripthejacker> please help
<Negat1ve-Zer0> slackcphil: ah, good thinkin
<Humbedooh> Negat1ve-Zer0, try reopening the file, seeking to byte 50 and write one byte :)
<ripthejacker> graphics issue with my ati radeon 6450
<Humbedooh> join the club, ripthejacker  :)
<ripthejacker> lol
<Humbedooh> tried the alternate drivers?
<ripthejacker> but how do i get past installation ??
<chrislsp> hello, is there anyone here to help me with audio installation??
<Humbedooh> past what installation?
<Humbedooh> if you can't start up at all, use recovery mode
<ripthejacker> even if i can get it installed i can download and install the driver
<chrislsp> I don't have sound on my laptop.At first i had only using headphones
<chrislsp> but now aftes a lot of commands i don't have any sound
<chrislsp> i am on ubuntu 10.04
<chrislsp> do you know how can i install drivers from the beggining??
<chrislsp> thanks
<DragonSlay> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<what_if> Just upgraded the sun-java-xxxx packages on my Ubuntu 10.10 system. Now every browser says java is not installed....
<fogdart> hi there
<blackshirt> Hi fogdart
<Cradam> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fogdart> i have a question about xubuntu window manager themes .. unfortunately noone responds in xubunto channels ...
<chrislsp> is anyone here available for helping me out
<chrislsp> ?
<chrislsp> :(
<ripthejacker> how do i install from live usb without the GUI
<blackshirt> Fogdart, exactly what the problems?
<oCean> what_if: the upgrade did actually remove the oracle java, as per http://goo.gl/x3gcg The repositories no longer provide Oracle/Sun java
<blackshirt> chrislsp, what the problem?
<fogdart> i habe the latest xubuntu installed. as a have a nice 30" screen the windows sizing borders are far to small to hit with the mouse. what must i do to change this. (old methodes i knew from ubuntu dont seem to work anymore
<crasher> cya later
<what_if> oCean: Had no idea... thats so odd. Thank you :)
<me-1> hi....how can I learn some useful terminal commands..?
<helo1> Hey guys I'm having an nfs failure here. The following message shows up in dmesg after trying to list the contents of the export on a mac osx client:
<helo1> "[79615.137072] rpcbind: server <client_hostname> not responding, timed out"
<helo1> I am able to successfully mount the share and access everything fine in the command line, but as soon as I try to access the folder in finder, I get a disconnect message (and 2-6 iterations of that error in dmesg/syslog). Does anyone have any idea what might cause this?
<FloodBot1> helo1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshirt> Fogdart,are you sure ? My xubuntu look and works normally
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Humbledooh: I guess the question is now, from the command line how do I change one byte...presumably overwriting the first null byte, not just putting data in front of it
<blackshirt> Me-1, what you want?
<fogdart> I have the latest xubuntu installed.  As I have a nice 30" screen the window sizing borders are far to small to hit with the mouse. What must i do to change this. (Old methodes (via metacity xml) do not seem to work anymore)
<fogdart> blackshirt - it works nice but is not ergonomic on 30" rez
<enav> happy new year http://i.imgur.com/jKVnd.png
<NeedHelp> How fix bad lcd reported size?
<fogdart> blackshirt - in 2560x1600 the 2 pixel sizing border is simply to hard to hit
<compdoc> its too hard to hit at any rez
<enav> windows border?
<fogdart> well but it seems noone cares althoug thay do this for years nw
<compdoc> I cannot imagine what people with motor skill problems have to go thru
<fogdart> yup window sizing border in xubuntu
<enav> fogdart: you are talking about window borders ?
<blackshirt> Fogdart, could we resize it through their properties.?
<fogdart> enav - window sizing border (for mice) yes
<enav> fogdart: you can change the windows size in a better way press alt+middle mouse button and drag
<fogdart> yes .. it worked on goold old ubuntu inside the metacity xml configs ..but since they all fucked up the gui nothing works
<oCean> fogdart: control your language here, please
<fogdart> ok ok .. :-)
<enav> fogdart: is way better than hit the borders
<fogdart> enav -- i dont want to change my working methodes .. im used to this for decades.
<enav> fogdart: is ok but just try it for 2 hours and you will love it
<enav> you can change your win size at any place of the win are
<enav> area*
<fogdart> nope i wont as i work on multiple platforms and this is the common methode ..
<sl1ck> Is there any way to remove gnome and unity (as installed and prefer LXDE)?
<fogdart> ... and i dont want to damage my brain as much as possible
<enav> fogdart: are you using compiz?
<fogdart> im using latest xubuntu whatever that is
<enav> sl1ck: you can install  lubuntu the unofficial version but is quite nice and fast
<blackshirt> Sl1ck,yes,you can do it
<sl1ck> blackshirt: any tips?
<sl1ck> enav: I would like to avoid another OS (re)install
<bazhang> sl1ck, lubuntu-desktop package
<blackshirt> Fogdart,yeah, i have xfce desktop with 12.04 alpha release
<sl1ck> bazhang: ?
<blackshirt> Slick,like bazhang says
<bazhang> sl1ck, to get lxde/openbox =lubuntu
<enav> sl1ck: if im you i will reinstall because is a faster process with no collateral flaws
<bazhang> so install the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<blackshirt> Sl1ck,install lubuntu-desktop
<fogdart> blackshirt ??
<blackshirt> Yes,fogdart
<sl1ck> blackshirt: what will happen to the already existing gnome and unity? Or are you suggesting diff OS install?
<fogdart> blackshirt -- i mean what you you wanted to tell me ?
<bazhang> sl1ck, select it from the login window after that
 * dleonardi is installing ubuntu 8.10 on an OQO model 02
<dleonardi> wish me luck
<bazhang> dleonardi, thats not supported
<dleonardi> what isnt
<bazhang> dleonardi, that olde version isnt
<dleonardi> thats all i got drivers for.
<sl1ck> I already Am utilizing LXDE, my aim is to ditch gnome and unity and 'unclog' my seemingly old laptop
<dleonardi> if i feel unlucky, ill upgrade.
<blackshirt> Sl1ck,no reinstall,you can purging your unity,gnome,or other..or just choose session through display login
<bazhang> dleonardi, that doesnt make sense
<dleonardi> bazhang: no kernel modules for a specific kernel version makes more sense then i hope?
<bazhang> dleonardi, which ones
<sl1ck> OK, which packages should I tell apt-get to purge?
<sl1ck> I guess this is  the question
<blackshirt> Fogdart,try look at xfce config setting
<sl1ck> in my bid to remove gnome and unity
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde sl1ck
<sl1ck> thanks bazhang, what about unity?
<bazhang> sl1ck, checked the link yet?
<blackshirt> Sl1ck, purge your unity,compiz,gnome if you have them
<sl1ck> bazhang: it mentions [x,u,k,ed]buntu nothing about unity
<bazhang> sl1ck, the link certainly *does* mention unity
<Guest37852> thanks for letting me watch
<debaino> how can i repair a broken ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<nyancattt> how to enable java in ubuntu firefox
<compdoc> kinda depends on whats broken
<bazhang> !details | debaino
<ubottu> debaino: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blackshirt> Debaino,what packages causing broken?
<debaino> Details,sorry for that.I tried fixing the screen resolution for ubuntu 10.04 and restarted the machine.I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf now the system cannot start as it should.
<supuers> what did you edit out
<MrClaw> crasher: OK, thanks. :-)
<mensvaga> Is there a way to encrypt the partition Ubuntu installs on using the graphical installer?  I see documentation on doing it in text mode, but I don't know how to get into the text mode.
<mensvaga> I've downloaded the 11.11 iso.
<nyancattt> how do i find out where java is installed or not ?
<nyancattt> whether
<supuers> You can I believe only do it on install unless you are runnning the server edition.
<lytithwyn> nyancatt: `dpgk --get-selections | grep java` would be a good place to start
<mensvaga> supuers: good enough :)
<mensvaga> I'll try that.  thanks
<debaino> anyone?
<supuers> there may be a work around but not sure
<oCean> mensvaga: visit this page http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp, it should start an java applet
<mensvaga> oCean: I didn't ask the java question ;)
<oCean> mensvaga: I just saw :)
<oCean> nyancattt: http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<nyancattt> i type java-verion on terminal it say unkkonow command
<supuers> whereis java
<oCean> nyancattt: java -version there should be a space
<chrislsp> blackshirt are you still available?
<mensvaga> nyancattt: dpkg -l |grep -i java
<nyancattt> ok now it shows theversion but how to enable it on firefox ?
<compitz> hi guys
<compitz> c_smith, are you there?
<lytithwyn> nayncattt: that's a separate package.  It's either icedtea-plugin or icedtea6-plugin.  Both are installed on my machine.
<lytithwyn> Icedtea is a java virtual machine implementation.
<dr3mro> hello , I am trying to build a package in ppa for ubuntu and i fail but it builds locally with no problem any help https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88777465/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.imgizor_0.5~ppa2-0~8~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz here is my source code     bzr branch lp:imgizor
<Carlos279> could not download all repository indexes
<nyancattt> isn't that icedtea just an alternative ?
<compitz> how can I run update-grub in a system thats not mounted/running? possible at all?
<Carlos279> could not download all repository indexes
<Warbarbie> http://okedoke.ru/
<bazhang> Carlos279, try switching servers via synaptic
<lytithwyn> Icedtea is an alternative to the sun jvm, and it's the default for the browser plugin on Ubuntu.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> hmmm is there a way to wipe out the EOF off of a file?
<Carlos279> Could not download all repository indexes
<lytithwyn> We'll, I guess now it's the Oracle jvm.  o.0
<bazhang> Carlos279, I answered you, please try that
<Negat1ve-Zer0> or at least move it (non-sequentially)
<area> Good time of day. I play world of warcraft 1.12.1 on xubuntu, but during the game appear a strange texture. Can I fix it?))
<Carlos279> sorry I didnt readit
<Carlos279> ok. I am going to try that
<Carlos279> baz
<VCoolio> compitz: you need to at least mount it, then you could chroot into it if you don't want to boot it
<compitz> VCoolia, i can mount the system
<cement_head> Has anyone gotten tangerine to work as a music share?
<ActionParsnip> cement_head: I've always used samba
<dr_willis> !info tangerine
<compitz> VCoolio, i can mount the system! its encryted... does that make a difference? what would be the commands? sudo chroot update-grub?
<ubottu> tangerine (source: tangerine): music server using DAAP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-3 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 464 kB
<cement_head> via mt-daap?
<ActionParsnip> cement_head: http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2011/07/share-your-music-library-using-linux-server-daap-and-itunes-1109.html
<VCoolio> compitz: no, you need to mount the drive, then chroot /yourdrive (which is like booting it), then configure it's grub
<VCoolio> compitz: see it this helps https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chroot
<oem_> please is there  a book reference for commande line errors type
<oem_> I 'm convaince by the fact that  our experience forms this ab ility to resolve problem
<prof> #kernel
<ActionParsnip> compitz: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<cement_head> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try this out...
<oem_>  but I m sure too that this kind of book exists
<ActionParsnip> !manual | oem_
<ubottu> oem_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<munzir> Hi, how am I supposed to add a local printer?
<munzir> system-config-printer shows only network printer
<ActionParsnip> munzir: try:  firefox http://localhost:631
<projektlabor> i need help
<oem_> ok
<projektlabor> how i can remove wine, wine tricks
<oem_> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<compitz> VCoolia, thanks, though do I have to run so many commands? i dont really get the "jail" thing yet .  I think i need the commands adjusted to an encryted system mounted as the first post here tells you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681&page=4
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: it's a package like any other
<compitz> VCoolio, thanks, though do I have to run so many commands? i dont really get the "jail" thing yet .  I think i need the commands adjusted to an encryted system mounted as the first post here tells you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681&page=4
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: use software centre of apt-get
<projektlabor> it doesent work with apt-get
<Dominiol_PL> hi
<projektlabor> hi <Dominiol_PL>
<Dominiol_PL> fuck
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine   should do that
<projektlabor> no wine is allready installed
<munzir> ActionParsnip: thanks, in cups page I found an option of local printer, I choose it and it asked me for an ipp, I expected to have something like : HP, Cannon, .. where I can choose a model
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: I thought you wanted to remove it..
<VCoolio> compitz: sorry, can't help with the encrypted stuff
<ActionParsnip> munzir: that's the old school method :)
<ActionParsnip> munzir: you can click to detect new printers
<projektlabor> my wine is still installed
<compitz> VCoolio, with this cheat, the system hd is mounted into root, does this help? how do I chroot to this device? and could I run update grub then?
<ActionParsnip> projektlabor: can you give a pastebin of:  dpkg -l | grep -i wine; lsb_release -a        Thanks
<compitz> VCoolio, with this cheat, the system hd is mounted into root--thats the device's NAME - , does this help? how do I chroot to this device? and could I run update grub then?
<projektlabor> im try it
<Carlos279> Could not download all repository indexes. I went to synaptic and chosen reload button and the issue persist
<compitz> VCoolio, SORRY; NOW: with this cheat, the system hd is mounted into "root" --thats the device's NAME - , does this help? how do I chroot to this device? and could I run update grub then?
<ActionParsnip> Carlos279: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update      use a pastebin to host
<Carlos279> hold on
<Carlos279> please
<projektlabor> wine not recognize my windows files
<projektlabor> my wine not recognize my windows files
<projektlabor> please need help
<bazhang> projektlabor, you just removed it
<root> irc.anonops.li
<auronandace> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<VCoolio> compitz: check where the drive is mounted (run 'mount'), then: chroot /mount/point /bin/bash, then: edit grub configs and update grub
<oem_> what about ping role in web
<oem_> what about ping role in web mastering
<projektlabor> how can I remove it, I've tried it already with the
<projektlabor> Software Center, and apt-get with the console with - reset
<dr_willis> oem_:  you may want to ask a more clear question.
<dr_willis> projektlabor:  clarify what you mean.
<mensvaga> aren't there ubuntu support channels in other languages?
<mensvaga> projektlabor: what is your native language?
<dr_willis> mensvaga:  lost of them
<projektlabor> wie kann ich es entfernen, ich habe es schon versucht mit dem
<projektlabor> software cente, apt-get und mit der consolen mit --reset
<dr_willis> Lots of them. :)
<mensvaga> german
<dr_willis> removeing wine via the package manager - will not remove windows apps the user installed.
<mensvaga> what's the german channle? ubuntu-de?
<dr_willis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oem_> dr_willis: what 's "ping" role at command line?
<dr_willis> oem_:  to check network conectity to other machines.
<sagredo> hello friends - today when I try to boot my Ubuntu 11.10 it never reaches GRUB and my monitor writes "OUT OF RANGE 60 Hz / 63 Khz"
<sagredo> what in the world
<sagredo> right?
<dr_willis> oem_:  http://linux.die.net/man/8/ping
<falcom> hey guys, file -i doesnt seem to report the encoding of the file for me. it just reports "<filename> text/xml"
<oem_> dr_willis : ok
<dschuett> is there a rule of thumb for the order your partitions should be in (e.g /swap, /boot/, /)?
<DragonSlay> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<auronandace> dschuett: not really, the order doesn't matter
<dr_willis> dschuett:  ages ago people would argue that swap should be on the start, or the end of the hd.. these days i dont think it matters.
<dr_willis> dschuett:  ages ago /boot/ was normally befor the 1024 cylinder boundry to make up for lilo limitations also..
<sagredo> hello friends - today when I try to boot my Ubuntu 11.10 it never reaches GRUB and my monitor writes "OUT OF RANGE 60 Hz / 63 Khz"
<dr_willis> dschuett:  i normally do /boot   /   /home then swap.
<sagredo> do you think I should boot with liveCD and try to fix errors or something?
<dr_willis> sagredo:   grub has settings to use differnt resolution and modes for its menu. it has a 'text' only display option that should always work. or try a lower res. In any case. grub should still work if its just not seen. and boot the first entry automatically
<sagredo> ah yes
<sagredo> dr_willis
<sagredo> I do note hard drive activity on the LED
<compitz> can anyone help here?
<compdoc> good question
<sagredo> DON'T JUMP
<dr_willis> sagredo:  so the system does eventually boot to the desktop?
<sagredo> dr_willis no idea
<sagredo> I should probably try entering a password and listen for boot sound
<dr_willis> sagredo:  let it boot for a while and see i guess.. if it gets to the desktop, tweak your grub configs.
<dschuett> dr_willis: thanks for the input. Does the /boot partition need to be a primary partition?
<dr_willis> password?
<dr_willis> dschuett:  i always make mine a primary.
<sagredo> dr_willis you know I cannot even see anything though
<sagredo> how would I tweak my grub?
<sagredo> via liveCD?
<chris_lsp> anyone who can help me with ALSA???
<dr_willis> sagredo:  for my systems grub is unseen BUT the desktop eventually comes up.
<sagredo> I will mess around
<sagredo> thanks
<Carlos656> ActionParsnip r u there ?
<ubuntufreak> sagredo: did you update the additional hardware drivers for ( if any) of your graphic cards ?
<ActionParsnip> Carlos656: jaunty is EOL, no longer supported
<chris_lsp> Please, i'm so sorry for spamming but really I'm so close to punch my screen!
<vivanov> cant install a package using apt-build : 'E: The value 'apt-build' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources'
<and471> ,
<spazthegoat> Good morning =) Does anyone know if it's possible to configure individual virtual machines to use a proxy [not just ie or firefox, but the entire virtual machine]
<theadmin> spazthegoat: I beleive so ; create a shortcut to something like: PROXY=yourproxy.example.org VBoxManage startvm "your_vm_name"
<theadmin> spazthegoat: And use that
<theadmin> spazthegoat: Well, that's if you use VirtualBox
<spazthegoat> Currently using VMware, but if it's that easy under virtualbox, I'll go that route
<theadmin> spazthegoat: Basically, if VMWare has a command-line way of starting a VM and reads the $PROXY variable, that will work almost the same.
<ActionParsnip> spazthegoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<spazthegoat> very good. Trying to use bluestacks to do android emulation testing for an app but it blocks out after more than certain connection of ips
<spazthegoat> sorry that I had to come in here to ask. My google fu was lacking and running me in circles, so thanks for the pointers in the right direction
<theadmin> spazthegoat: That's okay lol
<r_a_f> what file system is good readable from windo.. and it works under linux/ubuntu?
<helo1> NTFS
<graingert> does anyone have a live usb image of 11.10 with gnome shell installed?
<r_a_f> ooo thx?
<r_a_f> :)
<theadmin> graingert: lol what's the point, use the regular and install gnome-shell later
<graingert> r_a_f: but don't use it as your root FS
<graingert> theadmin: just as a demo
<Carlos656> ActionParsnip: how can i fix then ?
<flukes1> I'm trying some 3.1+ kernels on my oneiric install there seems to be a problem with nvidia drivers; whenever I boot into one (i've tried 3.1.0, 3.1.5, 3.1.6) there is an oops in dmesg
<theadmin> graingert: http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<flukes1> this is on i386 (it worked on 3.1.4 x64)
<flukes1> anyone know of a way to get this working?
<ntiy> I try to cp file and I get message "file is busy". how do i fix it? thanks
<MahaVishnu> ntiy~ use sudo ?
<Carlos656> ActionParsnip r u there ?
<graingert> theadmin: I don't want it replaced - just available as well :p
<flukes1> here's the log http://pastebin.com/0ZFet1Wp
<ntiy> I d not have sudo on the system
<DarkStar1> Is a remote desktop viewer installed by default in ubuntu 11.10
<munzir> ActionParsnip: I don't understand why they removed the old school method! may be it's not autodetected properly
<DarkStar1> ?
<graingert> theadmin: ie these guys don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<theadmin> graingert: Okay, I don't think I know of anything like that.
<ActionParsnip> munzir: its always there and always will be :)
<DarkStar1> If not what would be the easiest?
<dr_willis> graingert:  theres some remastered unofficial  variants ive seen mentioned.. but never tried them. Check google, webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites perhaps.
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  connecting over local lan? or internet?
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: local
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  gnome used to have vino, or use some other vnc variant.
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  if you want to view the current desktop on the remote. vino i think does it.. vnc has other advanced features for 'hidden' desktops.
<oem_> for experience of each own , in how many time can somebody build a minimal OS
<MahaVishnu> oem_: ?
<MonkeyDust> oem_  depends on what you require
<theadmin> oem_: Check out LFS... Not this channel
<DarkStar1> dr_willis: I want to setup a local server so I can RD into it
<oem_> MonkeyDust: what for exemple
<DarkStar1> not sure which will be better for local connection, tight/vnc4server
<oem_> MonkeyDust: what for exemple, please share with me some comparaison to fix me
<oem_> is LFS the only way to build a minimal OS?
<bazhang> !minimal | oem_ no
<ubottu> oem_ no: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Carlos656> ActionParsnip ?
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  depends on the details of what you are doing and how.  I just use ssh and x forwarding to get remote gui apps from my server on my local box. No need to share a whole desktop.
<dr_willis> oem_:  theres no need to be messing me..
<dr_willis> messeging. :)
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: what are you doing on the remote box?
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I want to set iy up to accept connections locaally
<dr_willis> oem_:  if you want a small linux setup. the tinycorelinux disrto is very handy. starts at 10mb with a gui.
<DarkStar1> wanted to find out if there was a default server installed
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: yes but to achieve what?
<DarkStar1> Just to have the box Headless.
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: i.e. no keyboard no mouse
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: there is a default installed, just not activated
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: you can use ssh to update and that sort of thing
<DarkStar1> isHow do I activate it
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I know but I need a remote desktop view for one of those times when I want to browse the file system visually to look for solmething
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: using web UIs and SSH is much sleeker
<d3ngar> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: you can share folders with samba and access them as windows shares
<d3ngar> I seem to be unable to connect from one Ubuntu 11.10 to another Ubuntu 11.10 via Samba
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: no need for full desktop view at all
<d3ngar> I get the dreaded unable to mount command
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: it'll only be accessed locally so I don't need anything secure or complicated
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: its easier, not secure or complicated, samba is easy to setup
<b1tbkt> is there an accepted way to load a preseed config based upon environment? for example if I check processor type and it is intel, use preseed-intel.cfg or if it is amd, use preseed-amd.cfg
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: aaahh yes samba! forgot about that
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: you can then map a network drive and browse the files from windows, or mount the share using nautilus
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<DarkStar1> I can mount it and an external FS
<claudio_70> ciao
<dr_willis> DarkStar1:  remote file access from one linux box to another linux box?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: yes, using nautilus or map it as a network drive in windows
<DarkStar1> Ok I'll go set it up now, but I still need the local RD so I can carry on setting up the box. I can't borrow the screen attached to it for much longer
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Not worried about using it from a Winbox
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: what web UI do you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: for what service?
<DarkStar1> RD view
<dr_willis> !vnc | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: not sue there
<ActionParsnip> *sure
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I thought you said a server is installed by default juust not switched on?
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: vino is in the desktop, not sure in the server
<DarkStar1> I just wanted to know before going to install vnc or tight vnc
<d3ngar> I'm struggling with setting up my Samba server: I get the "Unable to mount location" error on the client
<d3ngar> system-config-samba gives me an error saying that the module 'glade' is missing
<Gentoo64> ^ ^
<Gentoo64> 0 0
<Gentoo64>  o
<Gentoo64>  _
<FloodBot1> Gentoo64: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MahaVishnu> d3ngar: on the client do a smbclient -L ip.of.server
<d3ngar> NT_STATUS_INVALID_NETWORK_RESPONSE
<d3ngar> Is what I get back
<ActionParsnip> d3ngar: can you ping the IP?
<d3ngar> i can ping the IP though
<ActionParsnip> :)
<d3ngar> :)
<d3ngar> Well
<MahaVishnu> d3ngar: sry never had that problem with samba
<d3ngar> I also don't know why the system-config-sambe doesn't work
<d3ngar> :(
<MahaVishnu> what do you need that for? you can hand edit the config file if you need to
<d3ngar> Yes, I know but it's a pain in the testees!
<MahaVishnu> not really ;-\
<Carlos656> ActionParsnip ?
<MahaVishnu> should have named your self RegretCabbage
<Carlos656> ActionParsnip r u there ?
<XiaolinDraconis> i wanna make a dvd that autoplays in windows and linux. loaded with retro roms. can someone point me to the right channel?
<MahaVishnu> XiaolinDraconis: nope
<satty> how to enable input method
<XiaolinDraconis> MahaVishnu, as in not gonna happen? mission impossible?
<MahaVishnu> anything is possible under the yellow sun
<XiaolinDraconis> thats what i thought
<XiaolinDraconis> i want a disc that has the programs to play these games
<XiaolinDraconis> so i can play it on any machine without installing anything
<MahaVishnu> so put the binaries required in a folder linux and win32
<MahaVishnu> and the roms in another
<XiaolinDraconis> thats what i would assume but im quite positive there's more to it
<XiaolinDraconis> i know how it works and what not its just the linux side of things is foreign
<XiaolinDraconis> there's too many "program files" folders on linux
<MahaVishnu> well first off. you would probably need a script for linux
<XiaolinDraconis> i can write scripts
<ribot> my damned cron doesn't work
<XiaolinDraconis> well its more of a copy n paste thing but its an educated copy paste
<ribot> how can it work?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: what system for, there are emulators in the repos
<MahaVishnu> I know you can make linux autorun a dvd. does it use the same autorun file as windows? do some research
<ActionParsnip> ribot: tried a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip: ??
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, im gonna have my fave mame, snes, sega, psx games on one disc
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: its a terminal command
<ribot> ActionParsnip: no, it's not really a good alternative
<guest2342> question: I have zero ubuntu experience. I installed wine, it says I should run a command in the folder. I don't see any command line in the folder window.
<guest2342> there isn't any command line at all
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: i see, there are emulators for all, obviously you will need your Playstation ROMS to get the playstation emulator running
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip: I know just not sure why you want ME to run it.
<XiaolinDraconis> MahaVishnu, no it doest use the same autorun feat. i know how that works
<ActionParsnip> guest2342: press CTRL+Alt+T to get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: yes, its needed to help you...
<MahaVishnu> XiaolinDraconis: then figure out how it works for linux and have both windows autorun + linux on the dvd + the binaries + roms
<czz> I'd like to be able to click to any location on a command line and then insert/delete text there. How can i do this?
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip: I have no problem right now :-)
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: i thought you wanted autorun for dvd?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, i already have the emu's installed i wanna know how i would go about getting them to run from a dvd. and maha was stating that to help me
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: do you mean video dvd or data?
<chrislsp> Hello, I have a problem with my soundcard. I can hear sound only from headphones and not from the laptop speakers. Any ideas??
<chrislsp> thank you
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, he has no issue
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: what make and model laptop?
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip: thats XiaolinDraconis and he wants an autorun dvd for snes emulator or something to work on linux + windows
<ActionParsnip> MahaVishnu: ahhh I seeeee
<munzir> ActionParsnip: sorry but I am still lost, I want to add an hp monitor with specific model, how can I do this?
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip i know it's an amilo
<MahaVishnu> ActionParsnip: and we simply need to know how to make it autorun on linux.
<munzir> ActionParsnip: sorry I mean hp printer
<ActionParsnip> munzir: HPLIP will pick that up and install it for you
<munzir> ActionParsnip: now I don't have it connected and still I want to add it
<guest2342> should I just wait for an answer or ask my question again later?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, im trying to make a data disc that would allow me to play my favorite games on windows and linux without installing anything
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, so i could bring it to friends and play on their pc's without intruding
<pen_> holla
<ActionParsnip> munzir: what is the output of: sudo dmidecode --type 1
<ActionParsnip> munzir: use a pastebin to host
<XiaolinDraconis> the windows side i can handle
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: not sure there
<ActionParsnip> munzir: or: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<BluesKaj> chrislsp, open a terminal and type alsamixer , use the arrow keys to navigate and turn up the volume on the controls and unmute any ctrls with an M in the box with the M key., also if you have auto mute enable , disable it with up/down arrow key
<munzir> ActionParsnip: HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
<MahaVishnu> XiaolinDraconis: try asking in ##linux
<guest2342> #winehq
<XiaolinDraconis> i decided to try and rephrase my google search a few more ways
<chrislsp> BluesKaj everythning is unmuted and full but still nothing
<v0lksman> hello all
<sfilive> halo
<juso> anyone know a method to put mp3s from ubuntu on iphone?
<v0lksman> how can you tell from dpkg (cmd line only) what source a package comes from?
<zer0her0> anyone using an ultra book yet?
<v0lksman> juso: last I checked ios5 broke that ability for now
<juso> v0lksman, damn!
<v0lksman> juso: indeed!
<chrislsp> juso use itunes only, best choice anything else is full of trouble
<BluesKaj> chrislsp, aplay -l , pastebin the output pls
<juso> chrislsp, yeah whatever linux needs to do to get in the front line along with windows/max in regards to software support needs to happen already!
<juso> windows/mac*
<XiaolinDraconis> its there already
<juso> XiaolinDraconis, thats gotta be a joke.
<XiaolinDraconis> linux isnt as far behind as everybody seems to think
<AFD> is it possible to resume after an scp transfer stalls=
<edbian> juso, actually, linux has more support for more hardware than any other OS
<juso> edbian, i specifically said software support.
<XiaolinDraconis> he said software
<XiaolinDraconis> i think
<XiaolinDraconis> yep
<edbian> juso, I thought you meant software support of hardware.
<edbian> juso, what do you mean exactly by software support?
<zer0her0> apps, apps, apps!
<zer0her0> (is my guess)
<edbian> juso, you wanna be able to run ms word?
<chrislsp> BluesKaj http://pastebin.com/iENJN92R
<zer0her0> edbian, it would be nice to have official apps from major vendors yes
<XiaolinDraconis> here's the diff juso with linux u have to open your eyes and read, windows you can get your hand held
<MahaVishnu> juso: then you can pay for them. ill take my free open source stuff every day.
<MahaVishnu> + my programs have less bugs / updated more often
<edbian> zer0her0, what's the difference between an official app and an open source app?
<XiaolinDraconis> open source you can fix urself
<zer0her0> edbian, tech support, non-techy management more likely to sign off on it.
<Guest76315> hi ho
<Guest76315> "_
<juso> itunes and netflix
<Guest76315> :)
<juso> Do I need to name 5 more?
<edbian> zer0her0, ha, tech support is for the weak :P
<MahaVishnu> juso: lol there are itunes replacements on linux that are better. yeah no music store if you like buying music from apple.
<zer0her0> and THIS is why Linux will never gain ground
<edbian> juso, I admit, netflix would be nice.   (really?  itunes?)
<RandomPackage> cannot remove programs in 11.10, keep getting a programming error in aptdaemon....tried running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' nothing changed... :/
<edbian> ahhh
<AFD> is there a way to resume a stalled scp transfer?
<edbian> we're off-topic
<XiaolinDraconis> just a tad
<MahaVishnu> netflix is working on a linux version.........
<MahaVishnu> nuff said
<zer0her0> Adobe CS, Evernote are two biggies i need
<edbian> MahaVishnu, not enough said, what are you talking about.  What distro?  How?
<zer0her0> XiaolinDraconis, do you fix your car yourself?
<XiaolinDraconis> technically it all works on linux... VMWARE
<XiaolinDraconis> only when its cheaper
<juso> MahaVishnu, no it is not
<juso> techincally its NOT working on linux if im installed another OS on top of it, lmao
<RandomPackage>  cannot remove programs in 11.10, keep getting a programming error in aptdaemon....tried running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' nothing changed... :/
<zer0her0> so anyone using ubuntu w/ any of the new ultra books?
<ukwiz> how do I install a deb that I have downloaded?
<XiaolinDraconis> click on it?
<ActionParsnip> RandomPackage: can you give the output of:   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ribot> in my syslog i have this line, does it mean cronjobs have run? Dec 30 18:24:01 localhost cron[111]: (root) RELOAD (crontabs/root)
<ActionParsnip> ukwiz: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<edbian> ActionParsnip, why do you want him to fix broken packages?
<ukwiz> ActionParsnip: Thx
<juso> MahaVishnu, iOS 5 does not work with any linux applications. you seem to keep being wrong with everything.
<ActionParsnip> edbian: if the deb has dependancies, they wil be dealt with from the repos
<ActionParsnip> RandomPackage: use a pastebin to host the text
<edbian> ActionParsnip, aaah
<MahaVishnu> juso: good for me I don't have a shiny new iphone or whatever. nor do I give a crap
<arri> hoi all! i'm trying to understand the severity of grub2-efi corrupting macbooks' firmware (bricking it) as described here http://goo.gl/swfqe . is the a total no-go? i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 - without hybrid mbr. thanks.
<edbian> juso, I wish that apple would open IOS 5 to linux as well
<MahaVishnu> juso: they use linux/unix code and then change it + sell it. how you like them APPLES
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | chrislsp
<ubottu> chrislsp: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<juso> MahaVishnu, you are horribly wrong once again, please stop.
<edbian> MahaVishnu, indeed, not true.  They used unix-like BSD code
<MahaVishnu> I said unix
<edbian> MahaVishnu, they didn't take unix code.  They took unix-like code (the bsd kernel) and they follow a unix like design
<pangolin> doesn't really mater, its off topic
<edbian> juso, do you have a support question?
<opalepatrick> is it possible to write lost files to a secondary internal hard drive whilst using photorec?
<MahaVishnu> edbian: what I said is still true. they took something freee and used it for their product
<DrPenguin> opalepatrick:  yeah it is
<edbian> MahaVishnu, we're off-topic
<DrPenguin> thats whats your SUPPOSED to do
<opalepatrick> DrPenguin, hmm well then the prob is I cant see the drive in the lsit
<juso> MahaVishnu, wtf are you talking about? seriously.
<DrPenguin> opalepatrick: did ya mount it?
<edbian> juso, MahaVishnu please stop
<MahaVishnu> im not talking about anything anymore
<RandomPackage> ActionParsnip idk how to do that....
<edbian> MahaVishnu, thanks :)
<MahaVishnu> i did stop about 2 minutes ago
<ribot> so i guess there is no way to use cron on ubuntu server, running the root user?
<juso> MahaVishnu, good cause you clearly don't have the slighest idea - "someone sells software written in a language thats free, omg dont buy" lmao thats literally ALL software
<juso> im done with this convo...
<MahaVishnu> fuck this shit I come here to help people and I always end up in some stupid argument. congrats. no point in coming here
<MahaVishnu> and fuck ubuntu too anymore
<Tm_T> MahaVishnu: language, please
<xangua> !language | MahaVishnu
<ubottu> MahaVishnu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DrPenguin> watch the language, and gtfo
<edbian> juso, do you have a support question?
<Tm_T> DrPenguin: ...
<pangolin> DrPenguin: mind the acronyms too
<xangua> DrPenguin: the same fot you ;)
<DarkXPhenomenon> MahaVishnu: there never is any point to helping poeple!
<DrPenguin> DarkXPhenomenon: oh cmon! there is!
<opalepatrick> DrPenguin, good point - looks like something is using it... bizarre
<ActionParsnip> !paste | RandomPackage
<ubottu> RandomPackage: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone... quick question Gnome 3 ...The gnome 3 theme selector can not read the contents of the /usr/share/themes  can anyone replicate this?
<RandomPackage> i can do a screenshot, the command line nothing changes, just sits at my home dir
<dr_willis> RandomPackage:  what?
<tosh_> helo
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone... quick question Gnome 3 ...The gnome 3 theme selector can not read the contents of the /usr/share/themes  can anyone replicate this?
<arri> hi,i'm installing grub2-efi booted 12.04 (no hybrid MBR) on a macbook, but read about possibly bricking the macbook.. (http://goo.gl/swfqe) - is this a no-go? (for now)?
<ActionParsnip> !12.04 | arri
<ubottu> arri: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DrPenguin> arri: that cant brick the macbook
<RandomPackage> i'm getting this in the details of the error
<RandomPackage> Traceback (most recent call last):
<RandomPackage>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<RandomPackage>     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
<RandomPackage>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper
<RandomPackage>     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot1> RandomPackage: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrPenguin> worst comes to worst you just ned to reinstall OS X
<edbian> Random832, There is an error in the python source code
<arri> DrPengiun: sure? i'm confused by what i read...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys...!????? Am i the only one to note the stupid theme selector does not even read the contents of the /usr/share/themes?
<DrPenguin> arri: im 100% sure.. your not touching the macs firmware, just the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: not used it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i got the prove right in front of my eyes.. go /usr/share/themes pick up one of the "approved themes" and change it's name.. automatically it' won't be read/displayed
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  i am talking about the default theme chancer the one that comes shipped with ubunut
<Gorilla_No_Baka> somebody is taking the mikey..
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: yes, i've never had to use it
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, depending on what you do when you say you change the theme's name, it's normal that it would make it disappear
<arri> DrPenguin: that's what i'd think.. until i read these posts of ppl having mobo's replaced..
<arri> (looking for links)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the folder's name.. the very folder where the theme resides
<DrPenguin> arri: that makes no sense
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  not touching notiing from the theme
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, well then it's normal, that's not enough to change a theme's name
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  it is enough to change it and it can not be read anymore..  try it.. log as root and try to see
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, no it is *not* enough
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, by doing that you're introducing inconsistencies which prevent the theme from being listed/loaded
<DrPenguin> arri: those people arent the smartest ones, you wouldnt need a mobo replacement for this.. your not touching the mobo
<Chees_BHW> HI ALL. i got a shell script and its working fine when i run it. but when i close putty it stops running. how do i make it run all the time ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<arri> DrPenguin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting - end of first section
<Gorilla_No_Baka> are you serious?
<arri> ...This feature is not recommended on Mac models because it can corrupt the firmware. You will need to reflash the firmware to repair it....
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, yes I am
<Chees_BHW> HI ALL. i got a shell script and its working fine when i run it. but when i close putty it stops running. how do i make it run all the time ?
<ActionParsnip> Chees_BHW: you can use screen
<no_gravity> Hello! I try to run my firefox traffic via an ssh proxy. So i run "ssh -D 5000 <my_server>" and set the firefox proxy setting to use 127.0.0.1 port 5000. But I only get empty pages when i put an url into firefox. Any ideas?
<Chees_BHW> ActionParsnip what is this ?
<arri> DrPenguin: and this bugreport: http://goo.gl/swfqe
<DrPenguin> arri: what firmware is this talking about..?
<DrPenguin> unless this is talking about rEFit
<ActionParsnip> Chees_BHW: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1146143
<arri> DrPenguin: and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10743955&posted=1#post10743955
<DrPenguin> arri: stopppp throwing links at me
<arri> ok .. ok;)
<arri> what firmware.. well, i'm not sure - otherwise i'd probably not be asking.
<DrPenguin> arri: I dont understand how firmware is being corrupted
<DrPenguin> unless Ubuntu is touching the mobo
<Gorilla_No_Baka> glebihan:  listen man.. channging the folder's name... NOT TOUCHING the content of the theme inside,,.. The lovely theme selector  can not find the thheme.. Ok.. I got Elegant-Arch-gtk3 and Ambiance..  i just swaped the names of the folders without touching the theme.. For some reason the stupid theme choser does not read it anymore.. (Not that  was reading it before either..) to me .. it looks just like the same storr
<Chees_BHW> ActionParsnip thanks!
<arri> i guess the firmware as Apple loads it on the macbook, such as MacBook Pro EFI Firmware Update 1.7
<arri> http://support.apple.com/downloads/MacBook_Pro_EFI_Firmware_Update_1_7_
<arri> (sorry for the link;)
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, well it's the same as the one I just mentioned... Changing a theme's name takes more than just renaming the folder
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: what is the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release    please
<DrPenguin> arri: theo nly other thing I can think of is that Apple installs the firmware on the hdd.. but that makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: I'll have a dig see what I can find#
<DrPenguin> arri: those links are not clear, and i would argue the point that firmware i sbeing corrupted
<arri> DrPenguin: this is not loaded on the hd, this is responsible for initial hardware initialization, basic device drivers etc..
<DrPenguin> arri: I know that
<arri> that's what makes it scary.. it's not the EFI bootoader, rather the EFI itsself
<Gorilla_No_Baka> I am making a script for a friend of mine (he's got a macbook pro 8,1) well this script downloads .... glebihan  my firend you are not reading whaat i am actually telling you  I DO NOT intend to change theme;s name.. that was an experiment to prove they messed arround with the theme selector.. bsically that would only read their themes.. it does not matter you bring in a new gtk theme.. nope.. you're screwed .. if you 
<DrPenguin> arri: honestl,y I think its just some people who have no idea what they are doing breaking their systems
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Deltatash> I wonder if anyone can help me with a problem I have. I am trying to burn some files to disc using Brasero and when I click burn it instantly ejects my disc and says "Error while burning, Some files have invalid names" I then have an option to save the log. I save the log and read it it mentiones invalid names but does not exactly say what are the invalid names it does nolt make sense to me :s
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'Elegant-Arch-gtk3'
<Gorilla_No_Baka> # Icon-Theme:
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme 'HumanME-green'
<Gorilla_No_Baka> #Window decorator:
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'Elegant-Arch-gtk3'
<FloodBot1> Gorilla_No_Baka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deltatash> anyone with a little more experience able to help me please
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: can you give the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release   please
<DrPenguin> Deltatash: do any of the file names contain weird characters or are super duper long?
<arri> DrPenguin: i've been researching all day.. but not so sure about that.. but then, if you are..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so.. what i am trying to say.. is my firend would love to actually be able to select his gtk3 themes as normal.. he is not happy with me  creating script files for him just to be able to change a theme
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  stand by 1 se please
<glebihan> Gorilla_No_Baka, I read you very well, I was just telling you that your tests were not relevant
<Deltatash> I dunno I will check now DrPenguin
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: no worries
<Decepticon> hi!
<Decepticon> people I need to help me
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: ask away
<Decepticon> I want to install in wine an unity virtual but in wine
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:
<arri> DrPenguin: one report mentions the 'bricked' harddrive worked fine after the mobo-replacment.. (firmware repair?)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> root@gorilla-MacBookPro:~# cat /etc/lsb-release
<Gorilla_No_Baka> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<Gorilla_No_Baka> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<Gorilla_No_Baka> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<FloodBot1> Gorilla_No_Baka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Resistance> wait what?
<oem_> Decepticon: explain more your problem
<Resistance> !pastebin | Gorilla_No_Baka
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Deltatash> theres one or 2 longish filenames DrPenguin but its weird becuase these files were extracted from an .ISO i am trying to burn them to disc after extracting but its a no go I cant even re add them to another .ISO i get same error
<Decepticon> because I need to rosetta stone install lenguage but the software to me ask for the cd-rom
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: wine is available in the repos
<DrPenguin> arri: if the board was replaced, then it would have whatever firmware is on it (unless it was reflashed)
<DrPenguin> Deltatash: how long is long?
<arri> DrPenguin: supposedly, when bricked it doesn't even pass 'POST' (or whatever?)
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip:  but I need to unity virtual in wine of cd-rom o dvd-rom
<Decepticon> because i have a notebook
<Resistance> Decepticon:  just install wine from the repos, you don't need a "virtual unity", just install wine, and it should work (you will also need the Rosetta Stone CDs/DVDs anyways)
<Decepticon> I dont have cd.-rom
<DrPenguin> arri: well if the firmware cant do its job for stage1 booting, then yeah
<Resistance> Decepticon:  then your question is "How do I mount DVD/CD images so I can install software from them"?
<Decepticon> Resistance: but is for the lenaguege
<Decepticon> lenguage
<Resistance> Decepticon:  the alternative is you go out, and buy a $20 USB CD/DVD reader
<Deltatash> its 31 characters long DrPenguin and like 3 spaces
<Decepticon> Resistance: buuuuuuuuu! no because is for me
<Resistance> Decepticon:  for the record, I know what Rosetta Stone is, and I have it installed in both Windows and Linux on this machine
<Decepticon> dem
<Resistance> Decepticon:  i take it english isnt your first language?
<arri> DrPenguin: so looking for advice, maybe leave this for now - as i'm not exactly up to par with firmware flashing etc.. ?
 * Resistance sees some typing issues that make that seem apparent...
<Decepticon> english and german
<Decepticon> in wine the rosetta stone run fine
<Resistance> Decepticon:  would it be easier to talk in german to get help?  there's a german support channel:
<Resistance> !de | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Decepticon> very fine but the problem is when the software tell me for the cdrom with lenguage
<Resistance> Decepticon:  we're finding it difficult to understand what you're needing
<Resistance> Decepticon:  you'd have to install the Linux language pack for the Language
<Deltatash> any idea DrPenguin?
<Resistance> and/or the Wine language packs
<arri> DrPenguin: things is, if this is a REAL problem, i'd expected to see some huge red warning somewhere..
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: once you install the app in wine, it will run under unity just fine..
<Resistance> ActionParsnip:  he's having issues with the program detecting the languages
<ActionParsnip> i see
<Resistance> ActionParsnip:  in windows, it'll auto-install the required language pack(s) from Windows
<DrPenguin> arri: then dont use 11.04+? use 10.04
<Resistance> ActionParsnip:  in Linux, you have to hack around that (PITA to do, which is why I also keep Windows VMs handy)
<arri> DrPenguin: yeah, well - i was too adventerous perhaps. i guess i'll leave this for now. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Resistance: not used it tbh, sounds annoying
<Resistance> ActionParsnip:  its profoundly annoying (although its resulted in my MSDN license getting extremely high usage for the OS ISOs from Windows :P)
<Decepticon> I canot add cdrom in wine
<Decepticon> help me please
<Decepticon> please! I need to add cd-rom in wine
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: playonlinux makes life a little easier
<Decepticon> play in lunx=??
<Decepticon> ActionParsnip:  but is possible add cd-rom unity virtual in wine =??
<ActionParsnip> true
<ActionParsnip> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.8.8-1 (oneiric), package size 708 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Deltatash> can anyone help me I am trying to burn some files to disc using Brasero in Ubuntu 10.4 LTS and it instantly fails when i click burn and says  Some files have invalid names" I then have an option to save the log. I save the log and read it it mentiones invalid names but does not exactly say what are the invalid names it does nolt make sense to me :s here is my Brasero burn log that failed http://pastebin.com/06hJfmTV
<Deltatash> any help would be apreciated guys
<ActionParsnip> Deltatash: tried another burning app?
<Deltatash> no
<Deltatash> what app would you reccomend ActionParsnip ?
<Decepticon> somebody that do install rosetta stone in ubuntu
<Decepticon> pleaseee
<ActionParsnip> Deltatash: xfburn is pretty sweet imho
<Deltatash> ok I will try that, thanks
<beachbuddah> hello room
<Decepticon> beachbuddah: hey! hi
<beachbuddah> can anyone tell me why the 32 bit version of 11.10 is 'recommended' over the 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> beachbuddah: it will work on more CPUs
<ActionParsnip> beachbuddah: as 32bit OS will run on 64bit CPU
<beachbuddah> but if I have a 64 bit chip...?
<xangua> beachbuddah: use what you want then
<beachbuddah> fair enuf
<ActionParsnip> beachbuddah: then you can use 64bit if you want
<ActionParsnip> beachbuddah: remember the target audience of ubuntu ;)
<Decepticon> somebody that do of rosetta stone in ubuntu =??
<beachbuddah> I really appreciate the fact that all you different folks come in here and make yourselves available to help people like me
<Deltatash> ok ActionParsnip I have xfburn installed now gonna try and burn with it :D
<beachbuddah> thanks alot]
<ActionParsnip> beachbuddah: always welcome :D
<ActionParsnip> beachbuddah: thanks for the gratitude too :D:D
<Humbedooh> PactionArsenip!
<OerHeks> next LTS 12.04 says 64 bit is recommended :-)
<beachbuddah> you're certainly welcome - have a great New Year's all - I'm off to d/l land
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: its not bad at all !wfm ;)
<th^2> hello all. anyone solved this problem? it appears when im tryig to launch net stream. Blocked: call to setenv("_PX_CONFIG_ORDER", "", 1)
<th^2> libva: libva version 0.32.0
<th^2> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0".
<th^2> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<th^2> Segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> th^2: net steam using what app?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, aaah. VLC
<ActionParsnip> th^2: tried a different app?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, not really
<Gizmo> hi all
<th^2> okay it works fine with the mplayer
<th^2> ActionParsnip
<thechris> Does anyone have an idea how to get an ASUS USB-N53 wifi adaptor to scan for AP's?
<th^2> thechris, iwlist?
<thechris> th^2: I've tried iwlist wlan0 scanning, but "no results found"
<ActionParsnip> th^2: ok we have isolated the issue to just vlc :)
<thechris> there are dozens of AP's in the area
<th^2> ActionParsnip, yes
<th^2> thechris, is it working otherways?
<ActionParsnip> th^2: if you use vlc as a new user,is it the same?
<thechris> th^2: unknown.  I can't find my AP
<wernhamhogg> Hi everyone.. got an error message when starting up my ubuntu-server: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) .... been googling some and it seems most ppl get this after they've done some kind of update... However my server just turned itself off and now i get this when im starting it. any ideas on whats wrong?
<Deltatash> hey ActionParsnip xfburn worked for me :D thanks for that :D dunno what it was that Brasero didnt like but atleast xfburn works :D
<th^2> ActionParsnip, hmm let me try
<iiname> hello
<iiname> i have a problem with the display ( menu bar is missing in 12.04, unity --reset does not help
<ActionParsnip> iiname: ask in #ubuntu+1
<iiname> ActionParsnip thanks
<th^2> ActionParsnip, well... Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")
<th^2> [0xecaa10] inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<ActionParsnip> iiname: you are using pre-release so you will get issues
<th^2> Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<xangua> iiname: or use 11.10
<th^2> but this is not the same error
<mellpatr> its possible to use sudo with a domain user?
<ActionParsnip> th^2: are you on the same PC or is this via SSH?
<th^2> and its not priority because theres only one account used to watch any videos
<mellpatr> like as runas command at windows?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, same PC. just added a new user. might be because of privilaged though
<ActionParsnip> th^2: try vlc with sudo, just to test
<Wanguard> is there any way to tether a feature phone(Java)?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, to run internet app with root access?
<ActionParsnip> th^2: sure, its only to test, see if its priveledges causing the issue
<th^2> ActionParsnip, VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> th^2: is that the message?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, yes
<edbian> ha
<ActionParsnip> i see
<th^2> okay used vlc-wrapper
<th^2> libva: libva version 0.32.0
<th^2> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0".
<th^2> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<iiname> ActionParsnip  I logged into #ubuntu+1, see the list of users, but no activity. Is there a different authentication requirement for that room?
<ActionParsnip> iiname: no its just like here but for precise (12.04) until release day
<edbian> ActionParsnip, what is the codename for 12.04 ?
<edbian> iiname, It's just quieter
<xangua> iiname: why do you want to use pangolin on first place¿
<th^2> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<iiname> xangua I am trying 12.04 exploratively
<ActionParsnip> th^2: not sure, you could try the vlc ppa to get vlc 1.2
<iiname> ebdian thanks
<LivTyler> how do I connect to a VPN connection created with NetworkManager?
<iiname> ebdian the code name for 12.04 is precise pangolin
<ActionParsnip> LivTyler: once the connection is made, just connect as you would and routing will happen for you
<edbian> iiname, thanks
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to get the latest version of adobe reader to work on a 64-bit computer?
<bigtom21485> how do i install with my deb file i downloaded...
<LivTyler> ActionParsnip: it's created but there's no button "Connect"
<edbian> bigtom21485, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<edbian> bigtom21485, and then sudo apt-get -f install
<th^2> noob: howto remove a user?
<lytithwyn> th^2: sudo userdel <username>
<compitz> hi guys, can someone help me to chroot update-grub on a mounted but not running filesystem?
<edbian> compitz, chroot /path/to/mounted/root/    then run sudo update-grub
<th^2> lytithwyn, aah thats it. danke
<lytithwyn> Sure.
<edbian> compitz, (you might want grub-install)
<compitz> edbian why install?
<edbian> compitz, well, is grub installed?
<edbian> compitz, on this hdd ?
<LivTyler> ActionParsnip: it's created but there's no button "Connect"
<bigtom21485> how do i force the depackaging? my deb is 32 bit, my system is 64 bit
<edbian> bigtom21485, You have to get a 64 bit .deb
<LivTyler> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to set up a PPTP connection
<compitz> edbian do you remeber how, was it you?, who told me to use the open source invidia driver on 10.4? well anyway, yes, my whole system is installed, i just cant run it cause of the black screen
<edbian> compitz, that has likely nothing to do with grub :)
<edbian> compitz, when you boot, press shift early to get the grub menu
<compitz> i know, edbian, hold on a sec
<edbian> compitz, if a menu comes up (with ubuntu) grub is fine
<edbian> compitz, I can fix the black screen probably too
<compitz> edbian, i tried pressing vereything, wait i tell you what i did
<edbian> compitz, ok
<edbian> compitz, this is a big issue.  Follow this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<edbian> compitz, come back here if you get stuck with something
<compitz> edbian, i googled it and the problem is probably this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<LivTyler> can someone help with a PPTP connection? I've created a VPN connection via Network Manager but how DO I connect?
<edbian> compitz, yes, this is covered in the guide I gave
<compitz> edbian, no what i did was editing the grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" like it said, but at the bottom of the page it says i had to run update-grub
<edbian> compitz, that's not true.  If you add nomodeset in grub then it is only temporary.  Running update-grub is to permenantly add nomodeset.  You only need to do this if nomodeset worked
<lytithwyn> Thanks for the wiki link, compitz.  I get a blank screen every once in a while and I just thought my laptop was being stupid.  I'll have to try some of that stuff!
<bigtom21485> edbian: why is my browser telling me i don't have the most updated version?
<edbian> lytithwyn, the wiki I posted
<guest_> I am wondering if the guys at The Linux documentation project have an advanced perl guide equivalent to their advanced bash guide abs? If so a link to it would be great I really want to learn the hardest perl stuff know the basics...
<edbian> bigtom21485, the most updated version of what?
<lytithwyn> Ah, sorry.  Thanks edbian.
<edbian> lytithwyn, that's fine
<bigtom21485> edbian: why would www.va.gov not like google chrome on ubuntu x64?
<edbian> bigtom21485, lemme test of 32 bit
<compitz> lytithwyn, well for general ubuntuuser, i might tell you never to change a running system...
<bigtom21485> edbian: go here (https://www.1010ez.med.va.gov/sec/vha/1010ez/), then click "apply" and tell me if your pdf opens properly
<edbian> bigtom21485, testing...
<LivTyler> can someone help with a PPTP connection? I've created a VPN connection via Network Manager but how DO I connect?
<lytithwyn> Compitz: No big.  If I hose it up, I can reload.  It's not a mission critical pc anyway.
<compitz> edbian, do you think its enough that i did?
<oCean> guest_: maybe try the #perl channel
<edbian> compitz, what?
<edbian> bigtom21485, works fine for me on 32bit firefox
<bigtom21485> edbian: this the message i get.  i get a pdf that just says this: "To view the full contents of this document, you need a later version of the PDF viewer. You can upgrade
<bigtom21485> to the latest version of Adobe Reader from www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<bigtom21485> For further support, go to www.adobe.com/support/products/acrreader.html"
<FloodBot1> bigtom21485: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> bigtom21485, oh, I saw that too :P
<bigtom21485> edbian: howd you get around that?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | LivTyler
<ubottu> LivTyler: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<edbian> bigtom21485, I didn't
<compitz> edbian editing diting the grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" from diting the grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splasht" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<edbian> bigtom21485, I'm not sure how to fix it either :(
<qipiqipi> tung
<compitz> edbian editing diting the grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splasht" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<bigtom21485> edbian: i have a 32 bit ubuntu laptop.  no worries B-)
<edbian> compitz, That is ripe with trpos.  But, did the black screen go away after you did that?
<compitz> trpos?
<compitz> edbian trpos?
<edbian> typos*
<ActionParsnip> ahahha
<edbian> quiet you!
<compitz> edbian, i have typos in my grub?
<edbian> compitz, ugh, follow the wiki link I gave you.
<compitz> edbian, i dont really undertstand what it says for im aforeigner to English and dont know what for example plymouth is
<slipp3d> so what is the difference between .... (version current)   and  (port-release updates)( version current-updates)   when I am looking at the additional drivers window?
<LivTyler> ActionParsnip: "This features is available under the networks connections tab.". Ok, I've created that but HOW do I connect?
<hiltonmagk> Can anyone help me with a kernel panic issue?
<compitz> edbian, your link says nothing about "nomodeset"
<ActionParsnip> LivTyler: according to http://geekyprojects.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-vpn-connection/   you just need to reboot
<mebigfatguy_> hiltonmagk, why speculate? just ask the question
<hiltonmagk> fair enough
<thomas> how to connect wireless router
<hiltonmagk> I'm getting a kernel panic: not syncing fatal machine check
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> #ubuntu-es
<hiltonmagk> sometimes it boots fine
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: I'd test RAM if it's intermittent
<mensvaga> If I have multiple sound cards and I'm not running gnome, what do I use to choose the sound device?
<hiltonmagk> I did take this hardrive from another computer and put it into a new one
<benbloom> I need help getting a usb 2.0 pci card working. anyone got the time/interest?
<ActionParsnip> thomas: you get a wireless adapter, install it and configure it and connect to the router
<LivTyler> ActionParsnip: ok, I've tried "nmcli con up id myvpnconnection" and it fails with "Unknown reason error"
<hiltonmagk> would that cause a problem?
<ActionParsnip> mensvaga: its set in sound settings
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: check the drive is connected properly, I'd also test ram
<hiltonmagk> I also get a bunch of MCE Hardware errors upon boot every time
<mensvaga> ActionParsnip: alsamixergui
<hiltonmagk> I get an error "too small lower memory"
<hiltonmagk> and the drive is connected
<com642> When trying to launch the ubuntu installation program in 11.10 x86_64, I get the error "(gksudo:4884): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"," four times
<roberto> !list
<hiltonmagk> I couldn't get ubuntu install on this machine so I took it's hardrive to another and installed it there and then brought it back to the orginal machine.  That's when these errors started
<roberto> ciao
<hiltonmagk> I couldn't get ubuntu install on this machine so I took it's hardrive to another and installed it there and then brought it back to the orginal machine.  That's when these errors started
<ashwin> How to get run dialog in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<hiltonmagk> how do you install ubuntu when you need propriorty video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> com642: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf     will get rid of those warnings
<ActionParsnip> ashwin: Alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: install the OS, then install the driver
<hiltonmagk> OS won't install
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: do you get a black screen when you install?
<ashwin> ActionParsnip, that is not as simple and pretty as it used to be.
<ActionParsnip> ashwin: you can install gnome-run and assign Alt+f2 in ccsm to run it
<hiltonmagk> ActionParsnip: It starts to install the base system and when it gets about 90% done it goes to a black screen and then reboots
<com642> ActionParsnip, E: Unable to locate package
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<mcc> Looking in apt-cache search I find a package named libgl1-mesa-dev and a package named libglw1-mesa-dev. The description lines in apt-cache search are the same. What is the difference between the two?
<ashwin> ActionParsnip, thanks. That is what i was looking for.
<hiltonmagk> no but I tried 3 different versions of Ubuntu and they all did the same thing
<hiltonmagk> used the same disk to install on another computer
<ActionParsnip> ashwin: gmrun   sorry
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: if you don't MD5 test you do not know if the image is complete or consistent
<ashwin> oh
<ActionParsnip> ashwin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/omg-5-five-ways-to-add-altf2-fun-to-unity/
<bodybuild> ciaoo
<bodybuild> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ashwin> Thanks ActionParsnip
<hiltonmagk> ActionParship:  I understand that but it did work on another machine so it should be good shouldn't it?  And what's the liklihood that it would be wrong 3 times on 3 different versions
<helloaa> hi, a program i installed made a default change that i do not like. i downloaded the source and found that i can make this change by editing the main.cpp file, however i do not want to install it manually as i prefer using ppa and apt-get. is there a way to find a file similar to this main.cpp?
<ssta> com642: com642 sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<ssta> grr, tab complete...
<vouth> Hi. This is probably kind of a stupid question but how can I drop back to the bash prompt right after beginning a command (not waiting for it to complete)?
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: what video chip do you use?
<ichbinder> has anybody experience with onlinetvrecorder in ubuntu?
<Stormrider> vouth...are you wanting to kill the command and get the prompt back?
<Multbrelch> Hello world?
<jrib> When I attempt to use my system after the screen has been blanked (e.g. by running « xset s activate ») by pressing spacebar for example, the screen does not unblank.  But if I hold the "increase brightness" key I can bring the screen up again to maximum brightness.  This used to work fine, pre-oneiric.  I am on a macbook 4,1.  How can I allow my screen to unblank properly by pressing any button or using
<jrib> the touchpad?
<jrib> Multbrelch: hello
<VCoolio> vouth: ctrl+c to abort, ctrl+z to pause
<VCoolio> vouth: or run the command with an ampersand, like: command &
<oCean> vouth: you can use  command &  and give enter to get your prompt back (the command will run in the background) If you have started a command in the foreground, you can <ctrl><z> to send a SIGSTOP to the process, this will result in a jobnumber with "stopped" You can continue that jobnumber using  fg %<jobid>
<X0Rc0re> 	hello can someone tell me what this command does? ln -s / root
<vouth> Stormrider: No, just get the command running. I'm trying to write a script to execute a number of startup items on login, and only the first one is being executed.
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: what is 'root'?
<vouth> VCoolio, oCean: I think the command & is what I was talking about. Thanks.
<pumafyre> hey all
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: if your pwd is $HOME then you will make a link to '/' called 'root'
<vouth> Is anyone else seeing enormous amounts of joins/quits?
<jrib> vouth: pastebin your script
<ActionParsnip> vouth: I have them on ignore
<X0Rc0re> is there any command to undo  ln -s / root
<X0Rc0re> ?
<pumafyre> the light on my hard drive won't stop flashing, it sounds like it's reading/writing but it's going on and on and on.  Is there a way to check and see what's happening with it?
<Stormrider> Yes tons of joins and quits and splits.  I need to remember how to ignore them.  heh
<jrib> pumafyre: iotop
<oCean> vouth: it's a netsplit, don't worry
<pumafyre> hey slackerthank you jrib
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: delete the link file, do NOT use -rf
<vouth> jrib: http://pastebin.com/emNgn5tx
<pippo> ciao
<X0Rc0re> ActionParsnip: what if i put it in my home dir?
<vouth> ActionParsnip, oCean: weird.
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: then its just a file, delete it
<vouth> Never heard of that before
<ActionParsnip> vouth: most clients can be told to ignore join/part stuff
<X0Rc0re> where would the file be located?
<X0Rc0re> in file manager?
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: wherever you ran the command
<Raldaf> I`ve a problem with a vodafone dongle on my ubuntu 10.10., the system doenst recognize the Controlport. Anyone can help me? :)
<oCean> !netsplit
<X0Rc0re> what would it be called?
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: the file you made is called 'root'
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blargg> How do I get firefox-globalmenu for Firefox 9 running on 10.04 Lucid? I'm using ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable. I found a page that seems to list a newer version of firefox-globalmenu, but it's from the Firefox Aurora ppa, which I believe would install Firefox 10 or 11 if I added it to sources.
<ActionParsnip> !away > Jguy\away
<ubottu> Jguy\away, please see my private message
<hiltonmagk> ActionParship: I think it's an ATI
<AFD> I´m transferring my home folder to a new machine and can´t find the empathy files (settings and chat logs) anyone know where they are?
<X0Rc0re> ActionParsnip: it doesnt show the file root
<ActionParsnip> hiltonmagk: try the boot option: nomodeset
<X0Rc0re> in the directory
<mensvaga> If I have a USB audio card, how do I configure pulseaudio to use it?
<mensvaga> err, USB sound card
<Guest20427> vouth: you should start those jobs in the background (append & to the line)
<ActionParsnip> X0Rc0re: then you didn't run it there
<ActionParsnip> exit
<vouth> Guest20427: Thanks!
<pumafyre> found it
<ashwin> Hi
<Crasher> hellow
<gridbag> I am so gay.
<com642> Applications are failing to launch in 11.10 x86_64 liveusb.
<Chr|s> getting an error stating file '/home/user/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected. Any ideas on why this is happening? happens each time I click on my home folder
<Crasher> did anyone tryed to install the backtrack menu in ubuntu?
<Weems> I cannot install python-profiler: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Weems>  python2.7 : Conflicts: python-profiler (<= 2.7.1-2)
<Seven_Six_Two> I just installed 11.10 x64 on an hp g60 laptop with a new kingston 64gb ssd. The laptop had a 250gb hd with 11.10 with no problems. I did a net install from usb key, install went fine (did desktop packages) and installed boot loader to mbr. Now after post I just get a blinking cursor. Any ideas what might have gone wrong?
<gridbag> I HATE when I drag a window and my mouse goes up top, and the thing highlights the entire monitor as if I want to expand the app to ALL. Who decides this is smart?
<gridbag> Ubuntu is the worst UI ever.
<pippo>  /EXEC rm -vf /tmp/budus_XDCC__home_pippo_2052.quer
<jrib> gridbag: ubuntu is not a UI :)
<com642> gridbag, hold alt key while dragging on the main part of the window.
<Seven_Six_Two> gridbag, I like it. I also like the half-screen on right and left
<gridbag> "oh, but wait. this will be awesome on tablets!"
<blargg> gridbag, are you being forced to use Ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> gridbag, then don't use unity
<com642> gridbag, Win7 is the same way...
<gridbag> failure is bad. failure is not an excuse for excuses.
<nothingspecial> gridbag: disable the grid plugin in ccsm
<hiltonmagk> ActionParship: I guess I was wrong it's a XFX HD-435X-ZNH2 Radeon
<com642> 11.10 x86_64 liveusb: when I select install ubuntu from the boot menu, I get a dialogue box stating that "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again."
<hiltonmagk> ActionParship: Should I still try that install option?
<gridbag> "grid plugin in ccsm" - nice.
<myk_robinson> need some help with terminal. I need to run a command in a folder to search all subfolders and copy *.doc and so on to a designated folder outside of the parent. Help?
<blargg> myk_robinson, man find
<com642> myk_robinson, cp -R *.doc
<com642> myk_robinson, grep -R *.doc
<gridbag> The more I dive into Ubuntu/Linux, the more I appreciate Steve Jobs.
<Jguy\away> Whoops, sorry guys, I checked the box 'set away on all networks', my apologies. :)
<glebihan> myk_robinson, find ./ -name "*.doc" -exec mv {} /path/to/destination/folder \;
<jakob1> How do i launch the installer from CLI on the live-cd?
<pippo> ciao
<X0Rc0re> how would i remove the htaccess folder with a command in unix?
<gridbag> And another thing: Why does my Ubuntu desktop look 50% more retarded than it did 5 years ago?
<glebihan> gridbag, once again, no one is forcing you to use unity if you don't like it
<gridbag> I'm all for open source, community, and free software, and all that. But really, wtf?
<mebigfatguy_> X0Rc0re, rm -rf htaccess
<com642> gridbag, use another distro then
<mebigfatguy_> assuming it's in a place that you have write access to
<OerHeks> gridbag, stop the ranting please
<mebigfatguy_> otherwise you would need to prepend sudo
<X0Rc0re> will it mess up the website?
<glebihan> gridbag, also, this is support channel, so you can join #ubuntu-rant
<blargg> gridbag, this channel is for coming up with concrete solutions to immediate problems
<com642> !offtopic gridbag
<jrib> gridbag: keep in mind this channel is where users help other users with ubuntu problems.  It's not really the right forum for complaining about a specific design choice
<mebigfatguy_> X0Rc0re, likely
<lake> How can I install a specific version of a library from apt? For instance I want to install libqt4-dev version 4.6.3.
<gridbag> Anyone have questions? I'm here to help.
<jrib> When I attempt to use my system after the screen has been blanked (e.g. by running « xset s activate ») by pressing spacebar for example, the screen does not unblank.  But if I hold the "increase brightness" key I can bring the screen up again to maximum brightness.  This used to work fine, pre-oneiric.  I am on a macbook 4,1.  How can I allow my screen to unblank properly by pressing any button or using
<jrib> the touchpad?
<jakob1> gridbag: me :)
<jakob1> How do i launch the installer from CLI on the live-cd?
<revsoldest> hi every one
<pippo> ciiao
<blargg> I switched to Firefox 9 but can't find the latest firefox-globalmenu (running 10.04 Lucid).
<Seven_Six_Two> jakob1, I'll let you know in a minute if no one answers. I'm booting livecd now
<jakob1> Seven_Six_Two: Awesome thanks
<myk_robinson> glebihan: your command is getting me close, but I get a lot of errors, it shows the filenames then says no such file or directory. What am I doing wrong?
<helo1> hey guys, I'm having an issue with my wireless. The problem is sporadic. Sometimes it won't happen for a few days, other it happens every few hours. I have found a reboot to be the only fix so far. It connects and works fine for an arbitrary amount of time and then randomly disconnects. It then refuses to connect again, asking for credentials over and over. This is the error from syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788228/
<myk_robinson> glebihan: this is what I put:   mykrob@Ideapad-Z570:~/Desktop/Recovered$ find -name "*.doc" -exec mv{} /home/mykrob/Desktop/Moved \;
<gridbag> Linux is for people who can' afford Apple.
<glebihan> myk_robinson, you're missing a space between mv and {}
<jakob1> gridbag: Linux is for people who can understand it.
<myk_robinson> awesome, thank you very much!
<Seven_Six_Two> gridbag, trolling is not a good hobby
<glebihan> myk_robinson, you're welcome
<jrib> gridbag: stay on the topic of ubuntu support.  Consider this your last and final warning.
<gridbag> Who is in charge of the "New Printer" app? The thing wedges, and I'd like to fix that by making the network access non-blocking.
<onixx111> Hello, anybody tried to setup persistance over NFS with ubuntu Live CD ?
<gridbag>    ..  like no buttons work until the "New printer" app gets done with a half-minute network query.
<blargg> gridbag, do you need to add new printers often?
<gridbag> blargg: Exactly.
<gridbag> blargg: This is like the Sgt. Shultz OS.
<lake> where can i find archived .deb packages. i am looking for libqt4-dev 4.6.3 that is available on 10.04, i think.
<Seven_Six_Two> jakob1, ubiquity --desktop
<onixx111> I am booting over PXE just fine at this point. I am trying to do persistance with an NFS mount instead of USB...
<onixx111> any help would be appreciated
<jakob1> Seven_Six_Two: Is that without GUI too? :)
<myk_robinson> glebihan: you just saved me HOURS of digging through 179 folders of data I recovered. That command allowed me to quickly sort the data into logical folders. Thanks again
<Seven_Six_Two> jakob1, that I'm not sure of. check ubiquity's man page
<glebihan> myk_robinson, you're welcome :)
<jakob1> alright, thanks alot man :D
<stakhanov> Hi there folks! Does anybody in here know how to disable and powerdown the ethernet interface via command line?
<spaceneedle> What do they mean by vanilla kernel?
<Seven_Six_Two> spaceneedle, not modified from official kernel
<stakhanov> (It's just the opposite of chocolate kernel)
<ragarba>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Resistance> stakhanov:  sudo ifconfig <interface> down  ?
<spaceneedle> Is the Android kernel a vanilla one?
<onixx111> anybody tried the following: http://www.37rtm.host22.com/content/ubuntu-live-cd-persitence-using-nfs
<stakhanov> @Resistance: Yeah but the lights on the hub still blink...
<Resistance> stakhanov:  that's because you can't fully power off the net card
<Resistance> stakhanov:  not without removing it from the system
<stakhanov> I know in Mac OS X, you can disable it... In Ubuntu maybe?
<Resistance> stakhanov:  that's what ifconfig down does :P
<onixx111> stakhanov: many PCs even have the link up light when totally powered off
<Gazimoff> Hi all
<stakhanov> Yes but as I said, in the Mac interface disabled is not shown on the hub/switch, whereas Ubuntu after ifconfig down is still there...
<onixx111> stakhanov: maybe disabling wake on lan could help in your bios
<xsaidx> hello
<stakhanov> Right! I could check that! Thanx onixx111.
<gridbag> What is the app to verify my USB Logitech microphone is working? I just spent 25 minutes on hold to ATT, then once again, the MIC doesn't work. It works often, but how do I verify that? Thanks.
<ashwin> Empathy does not seem to show the status as logged in from mobile (i mean sms not 3G) in yahoo messenger where a person is logged in from mobile. For me it shows as a regular user. Is there any work around or fix for this? I can see the correct status message in windows and yahoo messenger.
<NimeshNeema> how to look up the man page of a command in a particular section ?
<mcc> nimeeshneema: you mean, man 2 open ?
<Seven_Six_Two> I installed from usb, and I think it's looking for the kernel on the (now unplugged) usb key. I've booted a live cd, but I don
<Seven_Six_Two> don't know what to switch
<mcc> ok so i'm trying to compile a bunch of stuff... couple questions
<NimeshNeema> mcc: voila yes. got my query resolved. thanks
<mcc> cool
<mcc> one, i keep getting an error that gdk/gdkx.h can't be found, i google and see signs this is indicative of a problem with gtk-config being missing
<mcc> gtk-config in fact doesn't seem to be present
<mcc> but i don't find that in the package file search...
<mcc> how do i get gtk-config / make gdk/gdkx.h findable?
<mcc> Question two-- is there just like-- some big metapackage i can install, that includes "all the headers you will probably need"?
<mcc> Becuase I've been just repeatedly typing in apt-get lines for -dev packages i don't have
<mcc> repeatedly
<zakkotron> i need to create a custom command in the open with menu and the command takes the filename to be opened as a command-line argument(i want to pass the current filename that is the one being double-clicked)
<zakkotron> plz help
<helo1> hey guys, I'm having an issue with my wireless. The problem is sporadic. Sometimes it won't happen for a few days, other it happens every few hours. I have found a reboot to be the only fix so far. It connects and works fine for an arbitrary amount of time and then randomly disconnects. It then refuses to connect again, asking for credentials over and over. This is the error from syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788228/ I'm running U
<ashwin> I think empathy is a crap compared to pidgin. I changed my irc nickname in empathy  settings, yet it doesnt show up. I restarted the empathy twice, still the same thing. I think it ignores the setting and is picking from ubuntu username.
<lake> why do i see ubuntu-unregged ugh?
<oCean> lake: you're no longer in -unregged
<mrk> Hi everyone, I am trying to connect to a scanner that is attached to my network. the IP address is 192.168.1.22 but i cannot add it to xsane backend please help
<lake> oCean: okay, thx for the confirmation. some reason i still see it.
<jrib> lake: it's part of #ubuntu's mode settings
<glebihan> mcc, the package you're missing is probably either libgtk-3-dev or libgtk2.0-dev (depending on whether the application you're trying to compile is a gtk2 or gtk3 app)
<BluesKaj> mrk, add it to /etc/hosts.allow as root
<mcc> glebihan: Yeah... I installed both those packages already
<LucidGuy> anyone experienced with virsh snapshot-deletes?
<e01> someone to help enabling 5.1 surround, the method with editing /etc/pulse/daemon.conf not works
<mcc> there's this package file search... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=karmic&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=libgtk-config it told me to install libgtk2.0-dev
<mcc> so what i suspect is that the file i want is actually installed, but the build script for this particular thing i am building doesn't know how to find it
<glebihan> mcc, what's the application you're trying to compile ?
<mrk> blueskaj thanks ill try it now
<jrib> In oneiric on a macbook 4,1, « xset s activate » does not turn off the backlight; it just reduces brightness to a minumum.  How can I make it turn off the backlight?  (Yes, I've executed « xset s blank »)
<Seveas> !find gdk/gdkx.h
<ubottu> File gdk/gdkx.h found in libgtk-3-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
<xsaidx> i dont kno why my sudoers files get modified to NOPASSWD and its not the first time tho , any idea what may caus that
<mcc> glebihan: Polycode -- http://polycode.org/ -- it's a ridiculously obscure game library, it's in alpha and the probability of its cmake scripts being misconfigured are quite high
<Seveas> there you go mcc :)
<cubicool> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and for some reason, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu aren't used by ldconfig. I can add these manually, but it seems to indicate something more systematically "broken" IMO. Any ideas what's going on?
<mcc> seveas, I have all three of those installed
<jrib> xsaidx: nosy brother
<mcc> Is it surprising that there is not a gtk-config command on my system?
<xsaidx> jrib:  what ?
<Seveas> !find gtk-config
<ubottu> File gtk-config found in gnome-humility-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, libpeas-dev, librcc-dev
<Seveas> hmm
<jrib> xsaidx: another human being
<mcc> interesting. i wonder why the website didn't find it...
<Seveas> !find /usr/bin/gtk-config
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/bin/gtk-config does not exist in oneiric
<urlin2u> xsaidx, that doesn't happen without somebody doing it.
<xsaidx> jrib: noo its my machine and none use it
<glebihan> mcc, mentioned on the download page : Unfortunately, there is currently no support for Linux users, but it will be coming in the next few weeks!
<jrib> xsaidx: maybe you do it in your sleep? :)  Nothing should touch that file (and nothing can touch that file without sudo)
<mcc> glebihan: Yeah, that's for the official release. I'm working off github D:
<xsaidx> jrib: trust me i didnt
<mcc> anyway looks like it's time to file bug reports
<glebihan> mcc, I know, but that's mentioned right above the link to github
<mrk> blueskaj it says it will not allow
<Seveas> mcc, ah, gtk-config is for GTK 1, a completely dead library. This won't fly.
<mcc> glebihan: yeah... the web page hasn't been updated since like July :) I think there have been itermittent revisions in github since then that supported linux, but that doesn't mean I actualy have one such version or that the "supports linux" version worked anywhere except on the original developer's machine
<Electric_U> anyone know what "tethical" means?
<mcc> seveas: then surely i don't actually need it. cool
<mcc> anyway i think this at least confirms the problem is with Polycode, not Ubuntu
<Seveas> ay
<guntbert> Electric_U: is that an ubuntu support question?
<Electric_U> not especially
<mcc> is ubuntu still using updatedb/locate to find files or is there something better everyone's moved to now
<Seveas> mcc, mlocate
<Seveas> which has a non-stupid version of updatedb
<stakhanov> @onix111: Unfortunately the disable WakeOnLan bios tip didn't help on powering down the ethernet device.
<mcc> but i still just type updatedb to update the locate db?
<Seveas> yeah
<mcc> cool thanks all
<Seveas> and cron does that for you too :)
<onixx111> stakhanov: you may be out of luck then. as I said, my own PC here has the link up led on as soon as a power cord is connected to the PC
<guntbert> Electric_U: in that case please use #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussions
<mcc> i bet, but i just installed like 10 packages
<mcc> + dependencies
<stakhanov> @onix111: I guess I will try some other command to disable it entirely.
<stakhanov> @onix111: Thanks, anyway! :)
<guntbert> stakhanov: no need for the @  on irc :)
<password> Happy New Year
<password> Happy New Year
<password> Happy New Year
<FloodBot1> password: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> mrk , alt+F2 , gksudo gedit /etc/hosts.allow , add the pormap then below that, ALL: 192.168.1.22
<BluesKaj> mrk, pormap=portmap
<password> Happy New Year
<stakhanov> Oops!
<stakhanov> :)
<oCean> password: thanks, but please move on topic, or /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<Seveas> oCean, there's not much support going on in here now anyway, embrace the positive vibes of a happy new year ;)
<benbloom> I need help getting a usb 2.0 pci card working. anyone got the time/interest?
<Seveas> !anyone | benbloom
<ubottu> benbloom: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dmz41> Just installed Ubuntu. I see graphics driver unknown in "system info".
<loganRun> just install ubuntu... how do I get the nvidia drivers install
<xcyclist> ls
<owenll> loganRun: System Settings -> Additional Drivers
<Seveas> !nvidia | loganRun
<ubottu> loganRun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Seveas, nothing wrong with wishing good cheer , some should take notice of that and lighten up :)
<password> RELAX PEOPLE YOU DO NOT WHERE YOUR Ubuntu will not get !!!
<oCean> password: stop that please
<Seveas> password, hmm, some actual grammar may help though, that sentence is unparseable
<benbloom> well Seveas. I need help getting my usb card working. not sure why it's not showing up but i have no idea where to begin
<Seveas> benbloom, ok, is it showing up with 'lspci'?
<xcyclist> Say, I'm getting an email every 5 minutes to root that says:  " No ds tag found for target type ."  Can I make that go away?
<Seveas> when you plug something in, does the device get power? Presumably data transfer isn't happening?
<Seveas> xcyclist, remove the broken cronjob you added :)
<xcyclist> But I have never put in anything for "cricket", and this has been going since october.
<password> Seveas I FROM RUSSIA sry mi inglish ))
<Seveas> xcyclist, look in /etc/cron.d/cricket (at least that's where I'd guess a cronjob for cricket would be)
<Seveas> password, maybe #ubuntu-ru is more to your liking then :)
<xcyclist> Yes, looking.
<loganRun> is it better to use twinview or seporate screen
<loganRun> when configuring a second monitor
<Seveas> loganRun, whatever works for you.
<password> I would like to congratulate all obizhatsya not to please Russian
<loganRun> what is the difference?
<password> bb ppl
<mcc> oh
<mcc> no
<mcc> hell
<Seveas> !enter | mcc
<ubottu> mcc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Seveas> :)
<reesk> there isnt a standard to ubuntu hostnames is there like its got to be penquin related is there cause ive jut called mine ibiza
<benbloom> Seveas: yes i beleive it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/788255/ I think it's the nvidia MCP73but it could be the NEC controller too. can you tell which one is the builtin?
<mcc> sorry... ok so this is bizarre, the ubuntu image virtualbox distribuets is set up to suspend when the battery on the system is detected to be low. does this make sense? it isn't a real computer, why is it suspending :P
<Seveas> reesk, no, hostname standards are the fun of computer building, ubuntu doesn't get in the way :)
<dmz41> hmmm. I have ati card - but "Additional drivers" doesn't show any drivers that have to be installed.
<Seveas> (mine are all named after airplanes, cameloids and insects)
<Seveas> !fglrx | dmz41
<ubottu> dmz41: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gnea> mcc: so that it doesn't drain the battery of the host computer
<Seveas> dmz41, you may want the "fglrx" driver
<reesk> ok wasnt sure weather ubuntu users kept them enguin related like naming each server after a famous penquin
<dmz41> what would be the best driver for this one: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Seveas> mcc, that's just the default setting, they didn't bother to change it
<Seveas> dmz41, I'd go for fglrx
<mcc> gnea: i guess that makes sense. anyway thanks
<reesk> like how alot of progs are names tux or gnu or some other os name
<Seveas> benbloom, the 00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 [nForce 630i] USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI) (rev a1) is the builtin
<BluesKaj> dmz41, is ther e a "recommended driver" in the additional drivers list ?
<NimeshNeema> i installed get-flash-videos using apt-get but couldn't find it how to execute. any idea ?
<Seveas> 01:06.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43) will be the extra controller, seems like ubuntu recognizes it just fine
<dmz41> BluesKaj: no =- there is no recommended driver.
<BluesKaj> dmz41, ok  , too bad
<benbloom> ok Seveas. that was my second guess ;)
<owenll> NimeshNeema: get_flash_videos [url] in terminal?
<krisss117> hi, how scan wifi ap in command line ?
<guest_> heres a cool program I wrote guys check it out http://pastebin.com/RRAYHtNf
<Seveas> benbloom, so, what happens if you plug in a device in the usb port? Can you plug in some storage device, then run dmesg and pastebin all the output?
<NimeshNeema> owenll: how to get the url of videos ?
<Seveas> (wait 10 seconds between plugging in and running dmesg)
<oCean> guest_: don't advertise that here
<guntbert> krisss117: sudo iwlist scan
<krisss117> thxxxx
<owenll> NimeshNeema: source code of page? in youtube it's in the address bar
<jpsman> I have a destkop and a laptop both running 10.04 that are connected with an ethernet cable.  how can i share the files over the ethernet cable?
<jpsman> Or what would one even type into google to find this out?
<trism> NimeshNeema: I think the idea is you give the url to the webpage of the video, not the video itself (if you had that, you could just use wget)
<Seveas> jpsman, samba, http, ssh, rsync
<Seveas> I find it easiest to install openssh-server on both and use ssh or rsync, but I'm a terminal junkie :)
<NimeshNeema> owenll: cool. thanks
<Seveas> jpsman, and I'd google for 'ubuntu file sharing'
<benbloom> Seveas: thanks for your help. the problem seems to have worked itself out. I am a bit embarrassed for coming here before I tested the port again. but i've learned a valuable lesson
<NimeshNeema> trism: will try with wget as well
<jpsman> Seveas, so I would just run ssh and then with what command?  eth0?
<Seveas> jpsman, do both machines have an IP address already?
<BluesKaj> !ssh | jpsman
<ubottu> jpsman: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Seveas> network-manager should do this link-local thing automagically
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, are the two computers permanently connected with network cable?
<Seveas> benbloom, no problem :)
<crassus> How high is the accuracy/likelihood of what Ubuntu's telling me about "disk failure being imminent" ?
<benbloom> jpsman: you also might be interested in nfs
<jpsman> seveas, well, they are both connected wirelessly to a WLAN router, and I can definatly transfer files that way, but it take FOREVER
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, and is it a crossover cable?
<reesk> whats the best way to set up samba through tasksel or manually after the install
<jpsman> yes, i am using a crossover cable
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, how are you transferring when you use the wifi?
<Seveas> jpsman, did network-manager set up the wired connection for you?
<guntbert> crassus: as it is taking that estimate from SMART, I'd say rather high
<compitz> hi guys, can you help me chroot commands for quick
<jpsman> no network-manager did not.
<crassus> guntbert: how long generally do i have?
<Halabund> How can I install a package from synaptic *without* installing certain dependencies?  I do not want to install any texlive packages, ever, as I already have a newer version of texlive installed (which doesn't use .debs unfortunately)
<crassus> and what's SMART?
<Seveas> jpsman, try clicking on the network-manager icon and then 'wired' or something. On both at the same time.
<Seveas> !smart
<jrib> In oneiric on a macbook 4,1, « xset s activate » does not turn off the backlight; it just reduces brightness to a minumum.  How can I make it turn off the backlight?  (Yes, I've executed « xset s blank »)
<compitz> edbain, are you there
<jpsman> with the wireless i can just connect with filezilla or even go up to Places -> connect to server and I use the WLAN ip address
<compitz> edbian , are you there
<Seveas> crassus, smart is a way for disks to notify the operating system when they see a breakage coming on.
<guntbert> crassus: cannot say  - see Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology
<jpsman> sevas, they are both spinning now
<crassus> good thing I've been meaning to migrate to a fresh install and I've backed up pretty much everything, including all my settings and important dotfiles and documents
<jrib> Halabund: just use the packages from the repositories for texlive or if you insist use equivs (but I don't recommend this)
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, If you can just connect to a router with both it will be easier. then set up nfs for fast transfers. it's faster than ssh because it doesn't encrypt and decrypt
<crassus> oh well, this calls for a new notebook then
<jpsman> well, they are both connected with a wireless router, and I can do it wirelessly, but it takes forever
<jpsman> and no i cant get to the router that way
<Seveas> jpsman, did the spinning stop already?
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, are you trying to use ssh over the wifi?
<Halabund> jrib, the repositories (or: any repository that I managed to google up) contains a very outdated version of texlive.  I am already using packages which are too new to work with this (I used them on Windows with MikTeX).  I don't want to rewrite my tex files just because ubuntu doesn't include up to date versions of texlive.
<jpsman> sevas, yes the spinning stoped and it said disconnected
<Halabund> jrib, what are equivs?  Does that thing allow me to skip installing texlive?
<jpsman> seven_six_two, i can do that easily, just takes forever
<Seveas> ok, then you need to configure it, click on n-m, go to edit connections
<jpsman> ok
<compitz> is there a log of this chaT?
<Seveas> and add a 'wired connection' with a fixed ip address in a different network range than your wireless
<jpsman> I have Auto eth0 and Auto Ethernet
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, nfs would be faster than ssh, but if you want to use crossover, you can set up a static network
<Seveas> jpsman, 10.13.37.1 and 10.13.37.2 will probably do. Make the netmask 255.255.255.0
<guntbert> !logs | compitz
<ubottu> compitz: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jrib> Halabund: apt-cache show equivs
<Seven_Six_Two> jpsman, put both on the same subnet like Seveas says. no need for gateway.
<reesk> is open ssh the thing that will alow me to login to the terminal remotley
<osmosis> is there an extension to unload a tab from memory if it has been unused for a while? So that a bunch of tabs I havent looked at recently are not taking up a lot of ram.
<compitz> thx guntbert
<Seveas> reesk, it is indeed
<reesk> thanks
<bo> hello, i am trying to make karmic koala work on my cpu.  can somebody please help me?...
<guntbert> compitz: you're welcome :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> bo, why karmic?
<Seveas> !anyone | bo
<ubottu> bo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oCean> bo: karmic is end of life, try a more recent version
<compitz> guntbert, i need the one of today, this is Dec 1. and older
<bo> i have tried looking at the community forums and doing some of the things it suggested but to no avail
<guntbert> bo: karmic is !eol
<Seveas> Isn't karmic LTS?
<crassus> no Seveas
<oCean> Seveas: no lucid is 10 04
<rhizmoe> does anybody remember that window manager navigation thingy that was like an expanding circle around the mouse pointer?
<Seveas> ah, crap, right
<reesk> if i plug a external usb hdd drive into ubuntu server can i have it mounted as a network share and also will it survive a reboot
<Seveas> yeah, don't use karmic
<guntbert> compitz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/30/ubuntu.html
<rhizmoe> reesk: yes and yes
<compitz> can someone see what edbian told me earlier on this page?
<Seveas> reesk, yes you can mount it, and I don't know what you mean with 'survive a reboot'
<guntbert> compitz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/30/#ubuntu.html
<hiltonmagk> trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and it's rebooting right after it gets done installing the base system.  Had luck installing on a different machine with a different video card and tried to install with the nomodeset per ActionParship but that didn't fix the problem
<reesk> when i reboot will ubuntu remount it to the network share the same it would with a intrnal drive
<bo> so if i have karmic installed, then i should just make an .iso image of 11.10 (somehow), and install that also (or delete karmic in the process)?
<Seveas> reesk, if you tell it to.
<Seven_Six_Two> reesk, I think it might try to export the drive before it's mounted
<reesk> Seveas: cool
<reesk> Seven_Six_Two: what does that mean
<compitz> guntbert, which one is the #ubuntu channel?
<Seven_Six_Two> reesk, it's external, like a usb external hd?
<Seveas> bo, well, if it's not working anyway, just wipe it and install 11.04 or 11.10
<reesk> yes
<bo> wipe it?
<dmz41> em. So. how to install open-source ATI driver in freshly installed Uubntu 10.10?
<Seven_Six_Two> reesk, are you trying to export it with nfs?
<Seveas> dmz41, that one is installed by default :)
<guntbert> compitz: sorry, try http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/30/%23ubuntu.html
<jxl> bo: just install new one
<reesk> Seven_Six_Two: im not sure im just ryring to get the same setup i had in freenas where i left if plugged in and it mounted it as a nfs networ share so i could access it via windoze
<reesk> and through a few other services
<bo> 11.04 vs 11.10?
<Seveas> that's not nfs but samba
<Seveas> windows doesn't do nfs :)
<reesk> ive installed samba
<bo> what do ya'll use?
<Seveas> 12.04 alpha, bo :)
<dmz41> Seveas: . "It is also enabled by default from Ubuntu Natty/11.04 on." - but it doesn't work????
<jxl> bo: depends what you need
<t1m310rd> i need to port an installation to a 2 drive raid0 installation. the installation will use the drive where the os was already installed
<Seveas> !doesn't work | dmz41
<ubottu> dmz41: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<reesk> could one of you run me though setting this drive up in samba when i gt to it in a few ins
<duckduckgo> i wonnder how many people would switch to ubuntu if adobe supported linux
<Seven_Six_Two> reesk, I believe you would have to explicitly mount it in fstab, because I don't think it will automount like it does when you're logged in and you plug it in.
<dmz41> ubottu: system info -> graphics -> driver says "unknown".
<ubottu> dmz41: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> duckduckgo: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<bo> why would somebody want to use older versions of ubuntu?
<bo> *choose to use
<reesk> Seven_Six_Two: it wont be unplugging it ever so it will become a permenant drive to the server so im open to doing anything
<dmz41> ubottu: ?
<auronandace> !bot | dmz41
<ubottu> dmz41: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jxl> bo: i.e. using LTS to have updates etc.
<reesk> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bo> who cares about updates?
<reesk> love it
<reesk> please excuse me
<auronandace> bo: many people
<reesk> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<reesk> ubottu i love you
<bo> but what is good about updates?
<ubottu> reesk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> reesk: to use the bot in private type  /msg ubottu !bot
<NimeshNeema> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Melissa2012> I have a HP 64 bit Laptop.  Which alternative ISO do I need? the one called? ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent ?
<oCean> bo: security updates are usually a wise choice to install
<jrib> bo: updates usually fix some problem, e.g. a security issue
<Melissa2012> whats LTS?
<jxl> bo: nvm, just install latest version
<Seveas> Melissa2012, Long Term Support
<auronandace> !lts | Melissa2012
<ubottu> Melissa2012: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<reesk> i like that bot
<Melissa2012> Seveas: im confused which ISO to get from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<bo> so if somebody is not interested in security issues, then updates don't matter?
<dmz41> So I get this: system info -> graphics -> driver says "unknown".  I'm on fresh Ubuntu 10.10 install.
<reesk> yay i got over 5 years of support for server 11
<Seveas> Melissa2012, what do you want to do?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: theres so many, which one is the 64 bit that will work on my HP Laptop?
<jrib> bo: erm, I guess
<bo> hm. ok
<compitz> does 10.4 lucid by default work with grub2?
<oCean> reesk: no, 5 years is for LTS releases (10.04, 12.04)
<Melissa2012> Seveas: I want to install Ubuntu 64 bit OS on my HP Laptop, then use for media, internet, TV etc
<reesk> wut
<reesk> you mean 11 wotn becoem a lts
<Guest31512> I'm using gnome 3, can anyone tell me how to change a double-click on the title bar from minimize to maximize?
<oCean> reesk: correct
<Melissa2012> Seveas: and I want to encrypt the file system in case laptop gets stolen
<reesk> aww nuts
<jrib> reesk: no such thing as version 11, there's 11.04 and 11.10
<Seveas> Melissa2012, go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download, select latest and 64 bit, then click download
<Seven_Six_Two> reesk, http://myubuntublog.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/auto-mount-usb-hard-drive-at-boot/
<Seveas> Melissa2012, during install you can select 'encrypt my homedir'
<dmz41> ubottu: system info -> graphics -> driver says "unknown".
<ubottu> dmz41: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmz41> system info -> graphics -> driver says "unknown".
<bo> so would anybody care to help me get my karmic koala working?... or point me in the right direction?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: is selecting 'encrypt my homedir' the same as getting the altenrative and encrypting the whole ubuntu?
<jxl> bo: updates do matter
<oCean> bo: karmic is EOL, and no longer supported in this channel
<auronandace> bo: karmic is no longer supported here
<Seveas> Melissa2012, no, but you don't really need to encrypt anything besides your homedir, do you?
<Seven_Six_Two> Melissa2012, no, they are not the same
<bo> oh... is there a channel that it's supported in? or do i have to support myself with it? lol
<oCean> bo: End Of Life = no more support
<Melissa2012> Seveas: good point :)
<jxl> bo: why do you need karmic?
<auronandace> bo: you support it yourself or use something that is supported
<reesk> how come 11.04 wont be lts
<Melissa2012> Seveas: in case my laptop gets stolen, nobody can access my private files then?
<oCean> reesk: LTS have 2 year interval
<hiltonmagk> trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 and it's rebooting right after it gets done installing the base system.  Had luck installing on a different machine with a different video card and tried to install with the nomodeset per ActionParship but that didn't fix the problem
<Seveas> reesk, LTS releases come once every 2 years
<reesk> ahh
<Slart> bo: you can always try one of general channels.. like ##linux .. they might just say you should install something newer though.. but perhaps someone will help you out
<reesk> hey if ubuntu installes grub 2 does that mean i get all the cool things such as iso boot aswell
<Seveas> Melissa2012, private files are only in your homedir, or at least they should be :)
<bo> jxl: i don't need it, but i waz using it and would like to make it work... no strong reason
<bo> thanks Slart
<dmz41> this channell is pointless. too many people lemmings.
<Guest31512> where can I go for gnome3 support?
<Seveas> Guest31512, #gnome on irc.gimp.org :)
<Slart> Guest31512: I think there is a ##gnome channel..
<jpsman> oh WOW much better - 7mb versus 500 k
<Melissa2012> Seveas: security and ecryption is highest priority in case my lattop gets stolen.  So i will get the normal ISO and select encrypt home dir, and that will give me the best security possible?
 * reesk has uch <3 for iso boot
<jpsman> thanks guys!
<jpsman> :OP
<jpsman> :OD
<FloodBot1> jpsman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * reesk has *much <3 for iso boot
<compitz> c_smith, i didnt work, still black screen, also to  edbian, escott
<Seveas> Melissa2012, that'll give you an encrypted homedir. I think that strikes the best balance between fast and safe.
<Melissa2012> Seveas: sounds good to me :)
<Seveas> I use it as well, and store non-personal movies etc. outside the encrypted homedir
<Melissa2012> Seveas: thank you
<hiltonmagk> Can anyone help me?
<Melissa2012> hiltonmagk: i wish I could, but I have no clue :P
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, you can't boot? did you install from usb?
<Jordan_U> reesk: Yes, you can use Ubuntu's grub2 to loop boot isos (if the isos support loop booting).
<guntbert> Melissa2012: well, strictly speaking, part of your data may be still accessible in /tmp and in swap
<Seveas> guntbert, cryptswap :)
<Seveas> and you shouldn't store personal things in /tmp
<Melissa2012> guntbert: what kind of private data can be in /tmp and in swap that thieves could use?
<Seveas> Melissa2012, swap can contain anything that's in memory, so you can encrypt the swap partition
<Slart> hiltonmagk: I think it's supposed to reboot when it's done installing.. but I assume it reboots/crashes during the install, right? any error messages?
<Seveas> /tmp shouldn't contain anything personal
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two, i can boot installed from live cd long ago, now change video driver, blck screen on startup
<Melissa2012> Seveas: so I can encrypt the swap file later after installation using cryptswap ?
<hiltonmagk> yeah it reboots during
<hiltonmagk> no errors
<guntbert> Melissa2012: any program you use can use files in /tmp ....
<skegeek> I reinstalled (back to 10.04) to stop the freezing, but it didn't work. However, I noticed the freeze happens after the monitor light has turned orange (after screen has turned black).
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, can you alt+ctrl+F1 and see a terminal?
<Melissa2012> guntbert: can u give me some examples where personal data can be in /tmp?
<compitz> nope, nothing shows after GRUB screen
<Seveas> Melissa2012, I'm not sure whether I did that during or after install. It's definitely possible to do it afterwards though
<Melissa2012> Seveas: where do I get cryptswap ?
<Seveas> Melissa2012, it's installed by default
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two , nope, nothing shows after GRUB screen
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, can you boot a different kernel?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: how do I activate cryptswap so my swap is always encrypted?
<Seveas> and if the installer doesn't offer you the option to encrypt swap, google for 'ubuntu encrypted swap' later, it's easy to set up
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two, why would I do that?
<Melissa2012> guntbert: how can I clean out the tmp folder automatically everytime I turn laptop off?
<Slart> hiltonmagk: hard to tell.. I've had my ubuntu box crash/restart on me without error messages but never during install... you're sure the install media is alright? md5 check and so on
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, so that you can get to a terminal and undo.
<Seveas> Melissa2012, ubuntu already does that :)
<compitz> hmm, sounds too weiry
<guntbert> Melissa2012: I don't want to scare you, but that depends entirely on the programs - just get a balance with your security needs - is it only private or are there enterprise data as well?
<hiltonmagk> I used the same disk on another install
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, you can fix pretty much anything from a terminal. what are you expecting?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: so everytime I turn off laptop, it auto cleans out the tmp folder?
<Seveas> yeah
<hiltonmagk> I think it's the video card possibly but not sure how to bypassthat problem
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two, hmm, sounds too weiry, well i wanna see it, now on live CD i have it, trying to figure out if that will suffice with chroot
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, "weiry"? booting to a different kernel is far easier than trying to chroot.\
<Slart> hiltonmagk: well.. either that or memory/overheating issues
<hiltonmagk> checked memory and I can't imagine it's overheating
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two weary, exhausting im new to that, well, im telling you what im doing in a sec, you can judge my newbie behaviour if you want...
<Slart> hiltonmagk: you're using the alternate install? or the regular desktop install live cd?
<Seven_Six_Two> compitz, and if you can get to a terminal, you can either uninstall the bad driver, or just do:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hiltonmagk> server install
<Melissa2012> Seveas: thats good to know, so once I encrypt homedir, encrypt swap file and ubuntu auto cleans /tmp when I turn off.  Is there anything else I need to do?
<Selmack> exit
<vouth> Hi again. Why is my script, in /usr/bin/wxn/, always using /root for $HOME????
<Melissa2012> guntbert: the data I have on my laptop is very secure and sensitive from the corporation I work for.  Nobody can get access to it or it will compromise my company.
<Slart> hiltonmagk: hmm.. well... then I'm out of ideas.. not sure if you can run the install in some kind of verbose mode to get a better idea about what is making it die
<Seven_Six_Two> vouth, who is the script's owner and group?
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: root
<Melissa2012> guntbert: you seem to not like this idea of encrypting homedir, swap file? why not?
<Seven_Six_Two> vouth, root's home is /root
<Melissa2012> why is downloading the Ubuntu iso so slow?
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: Well, it's being run by another user. And that user's home is under /home.
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two, now this is what im doing, cause in http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ it sounded so easy: i edited the grub line to "quiet splash nomodeset" -like suggested for nvidia, now the second step would be to update-grub, this is what im about to
<Slart> Melissa2012: try one of the torrent downloads.. might be better
<Seven_Six_Two> vouth, run with sudo?
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: How can I make it use the $HOME of the user running it rather than the $HOME of the owner?
<guntbert> Melissa2012: no, it was only a generally meant warning - not knowing your expectations - as you said coporate data: I advise to have a talk with your IT folk
<Melissa2012> guntbert: my IT folks are window users, they dont have a clue lol
<Melissa2012> thats why I wanted to use Ubuntu, for security reasons
<Melissa2012> instead of windows
<Slart> Melissa2012: security comes with the user.. not the tool =)
<Melissa2012> Slart: how do I find the 64 bit torrent?
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: Well, it's being invoked by a .desktop file that is then executing a script which runs gksu on the script that uses $HOME.
<guntbert> Melissa2012: if they take their notebooks outside the workplace then you should be fine with the above settings
<Melissa2012> Slart: but the system still needs to be secured
<Slart> Melissa2012: it's in there somewhere.. let me see if they've moved it somewhere
<Seveas> Melissa2012, encrypted home and swap is good enough for me. And data on my laptop can do worse things than bankrupt the company :)
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: So it basically is using sudo. (at least by my understanding)
<Faissal> hi i cant get ushare to work with my xbox it says wlan0 is down but its not
<Melissa2012> is the alternetive ubuntu, and doing a whole system encryption, going to affect performance a lot?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: hehe
<skegeek> Does 10.04 use a black screensaver by default??
<Slart> Melissa2012: look here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt  .. it's called amd64 regardless of what cpu you're using
<Melissa2012> Seveas: how much slower and sluggish will the alternative full system encryption be compared to just encrypting the homedir?
<Melissa2012> Slart: this one? ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: Is there some quirk of gksu that I'm missing? Is the problem maybe that a script owned by root is what is running gksu? Do I need to have gksu run directly by the .desktop file?
<Slart> Melissa2012: that's the 64 bit alternate installer for 11.10, yes
<Melissa2012> Slart: how much slower and sluggish will the alternative full system encryption be compared to just encrypting the homedir?  had any experience between both?
<Seven_Six_Two> vouth, I was looking for a solution, but it's sudo's default behaviour to change to target (root) user's environment variables.
<Seveas> Melissa2012, I found it noticabley slower
<Seveas> though that was a while ago
<Slart> Melissa2012: I've never done full system encryption so I wouldn't know.. haven't heard anything really bad about either though
<mcc> if i'm compiling an application for distribution, is it better to compile against the gtk-2.0 headers or the gtk-3.0 headers? is it possible some people will not be able to use my app if i compile against 3.0?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: ok
<vouth> Seven_Six_Two: Also, what would I do about scripts that aren't being run by gksu? They're having the same problem. Hasn't anyone ever needed to run a script owned by root that edits files in the executor's home directory before ??!?
<compitz> Seven_Six_Two does this look good what im doing? chrooting update-grub on hdd?
<ironfoot495> Hi I have a problem with filezlla I can upload files but I can't download files is there anyone who has had this problem?
<Melissa2012> its downloading at 1.1MB/s now :)
<reesk> what text editors does ubuntu server have beside vi i hate vi
<Seveas> reesk, emacs, nano, joe
<Slart> reesk: pico?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: im getting the normal version and will encrypt homedir. Thanks for your advice
<Seveas> reesk, but you should join the vim cult! We have cookies!
<guiri> Howdy.  Firefox seems to be disabling lightspark, a flash plugin.  Does anyone know how to explicitly enable it?  it doesn't even show up in the Addons, but I see it in the /usr/share plugins folder
<reesk> screw vim its confusing as heck to use
<TridenX> Is this the most popular channel on freenode?
<gnutun> im having trouble boot the install cd from usb on a macbook air; the video is all messed up, and nomodeset doesnt help; any ideas?
<Melissa2012> one last question.  Can the Ubuntu ISO I am downloading be installed on a windows system and will it create a dual boot menu?
<ironfoot495> is there a better sftp out there?
<reesk> things never go well when me and vim get together
<reesk> i hve much love for gedit
<BluesKaj> guiri, it should be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Seveas> Melissa2012, yes and yes
<ironfoot495> I can upload but not down files.
<compitz> following this link didnt work http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/  maybe because i couldnt run update-grub. can someone help here?
<guiri> BluesKaj: Thanks!  I'll cp them in
<VCoolio> vouth: specify user like gksu -u yourname command
<Seven_Six_Two> vouth, gksudo takes the -k switch to preserve $PATH and $HOME
<BluesKaj> guiri, make sure it's the libflashplayer.so
<VCoolio> vouth: or if multiple user need to use this: gksu -u $(whoami) command
<ironfoot495>  compitz: I've recently had that problem and solved it do you need help?
<guiri> well, in this case it's liblightspark.so but I believe is registers as Flash 10.2.  I'm running on PPC, so flash on Linux doesn't work
<ironfoot495> if so tell me what is the problem?
<onixx111> I am trying to boot over PXE the live CD and mount an NFS share on /cow. I have modified the casper script to do this. I believe I had it all setup properly hover I get a kernel crash when the mount command runs. something to do with nfs_lookup_revalidate
<compitz> im hungry for help ironfoot495, been stuck on this for 3 days now
<Seven_Six_Two> vouth, sudo does a similar thing with -E
<BluesKaj> guiri,  right
<ironfoot495> or what have you done to solve it so far?
<compitz> ironfoot495, was your problem with 10.4 lucid as well?
<Melissa2012> Seveas: I need to keep Windows 7 for one thing, to play Battlefield online.  If Ubuntu would support that, then I could remove Windiws 7 for good.
<onixx111> kernel oops error with a trace
<Melissa2012> Seveas: oh well :P
<iceroot> !appdb | Melissa2012
<ubottu> Melissa2012: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ironfoot495> ok talk to me what have done so far what type of screen and anything else you can think of?
<reesk> anyone got experiance in fstab
<iceroot> !anyone | reesk
<ubottu> reesk: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ironfoot495> yes
<Melissa2012> iceroot: Battlefield don't work on Wine and Ubuntu, ive read about it.  I think PUnkbuster is the main culprit
<iceroot> Melissa2012: ah ok :(
<ironfoot495> so what have you done so far you have to let me know hee you are
<VCoolio> Seven_Six_Two: with sudo -E whoami is still root :/
<ironfoot495> where you are?
<reesk> is this the correct syntax /dev/sb1 /mnt/640 auto auto,user,rw,exec 0 0
<Melissa2012> iceroot: its a shame, if my online game worked on Ubuntu, I would remove Windows for good
<Seven_Six_Two> VCoolio, yes, but whoami should have access to your path and home, not root's
<compitz> ironfoot495, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/ it sounded so easy: i edited the grub line to "quiet splash nomodeset" -like suggested for nvidia. the second step was not possible for the original problem is a black/shut off screen after the lucid load, at the point of time wehen the login-screen should appear, i cannto open a termial cause all I see is black
<Melissa2012> iceroot: do ubuntu have any plans to support online games like battlefield etc?
<iceroot> Melissa2012: that is not in the hand of ubuntu, its in the hand of EA
<iceroot> Melissa2012: and EA is evil like hell/apple
<Seven_Six_Two> VCoolio, try  sudo -E echo $HOME
<compitz> ironfoot495, the socond step would be update-grub
<alruin> mag ik een dropje
<iceroot> reesk: /dev/sdb1
<ironfoot495> ok you have worked with grub did you add the proprietary driver yet?
<oCean> alruin: wrong channel, try #ubuntu-nl
<edbian> Melissa2012, the wine project is probably trying to get that game working.  Look it up on winehq.com
<alruin> dank je wel'
<VCoolio> Seven_Six_Two: yes, did something like that, that's ok; but if whoami is root, what would file permissions be on a file created in $HOME by his script? owned by root, right? doesn't sound like something you'd want
<iceroot> reesk: and /mnt/640 will use a directory called "640" inside /mnt i dont think i mean that
<reesk> thats what i put
<ironfoot495> you'll find it in systems
<Melissa2012> edbian: nobody can get battlefield 2142 to work with wine and Ubuntu. I read about it
<Seven_Six_Two> VCoolio, good point
<edbian> Melissa2012, ahhh, sorry to hear that
<iceroot> reesk: i guess you wanted the permission 640?
<Melissa2012> edbian: me too
<compitz> ironfoot495, i got the problem after uninstalling the standard nvidia driver, i wanted to try the open source one because of minor problems, no I think this messed it all up
<edbian> Melissa2012, run win 7 in a virtual machine (or dual boot)
<Seven_Six_Two> exit
<edbian> Melissa2012, gaming is a weak spot for linux
<Seveas> Seven_Six_Two, here, have a slash: /
<Seveas> :)
<reesk> i made a dir in mnt called 640 refering to the size of the device for easy reference
<Melissa2012> edbian: yes I will use Ubuntu for 99% of the time and when I want to play Battlfield, Ill just reboot into W7
<ironfoot495> after you do that reboot and go to recovery and and go to safe graphics and follow the instruction and you will be up!
<Melissa2012> edbian: yes I realise.
<edbian> Melissa2012, there  ya go
<Melissa2012> edbian: :-)
<ironfoot495> if not I'll go step by step with you.
<Edward2> Hello again. Having more sound problems. When I click on Sound Settings -> Input and try to change the Connector to Analog Microphone, it resets itself to Analog Line-In. Why does it do that?
<compitz> ironfoot, please can you type my name compitz so i can see you are talking to me
<compitz> ironfoot495, please can you type my name compitz so i can see you are talking to me
<ironfoot495>  compitz: ok sorry!!!
<Melissa2012> edbian: the Windows 7 I have is only 32bit, so it will be nice to use 64 bit Ubuntu :-)
<edbian> ironfoot495, I had him install nouveau you can probably get things back to before by just puring that and installing nvidia-96   for the record.  However I think nomodeset will fix the problem he has now
<compitz> alright, ironfoot495
<dunpeal> Hi. Recently, on Oneiric, many times shortly after a reboot, my touchpad stops working. Anyone familar with this problem?
<edbian> Melissa2012, meh, do you have > 3.2 Gb of ram?
<Melissa2012> edbian: 4GB ram
<guntbert> !tab | ironfoot495 compitz
<ubottu> ironfoot495 compitz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edbian> Melissa2012, why only 32 bit windows then? cheaper?
<iceroot> Melissa2012: the sad thing is that the game companys mostly dont support games for linux. its no problem to run games on linux (quake, unreal tournament and some others) are running directly on linux. but because most of the people are using windows, the game companys dont support linux because the amount of linux-customers is to small (world of goo was showing something different but game companys dont care about that)
<Melissa2012> edbian: is there a big benefit me using 64bit ubuntu compared to 32 bit ubuntu?
<bb> hi all
<alruin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72492/sound-muted-when-headphones-are-connected-in-11-10
<edbian> Melissa2012, you get to use all 4Gb of your ram with 64 bit OS (windows or linux)
<compitz> ironfoot495, now this was all I thoght of, i tried chrooting update-grub on the hd.
<iceroot> edbian: there is no amd64 windows which have a good gui :)
<Melissa2012> edbian: my HP laptop only came with the 32 bit W7, even though my laptop supports 64 bit.  HP reasons, not sure :(
<ironfoot495> edbian: not always I've done this over a hundred time
<mcc> so i mentioned this before.. i am trying to compile a program written by someone else which includes gdk headers
<compitz> thx, guntbert
<ironfoot495> compitz: you'll have to start over
<Melissa2012> iceroot: I hear ya.  So are there any online games that can be played against others in Ubuntu, similar to Battlefield?
<edbian> iceroot, huh? 32 and 64 bit windows has the same gui ?
<compitz> ironfoot495:  what do you mean by that?
<vouth> VCoolio, Seven_Six_Two: Thanks!
<bb> i have one with 32 bits to although my system supports 64bits. you wont have as many compatibility problems
<oCean> mcc: find documentation on the program you'r trying to compile, or contact the maintainers of that package
<compitz> ironfoot495, reinstall?
<Melissa2012> edbian: is there a big difference between running 32 or 64bit Ubuntu?  faster? smoother?
<iceroot> Melissa2012: unreal tourmanet 2004 with onslaught mode
<edbian> Melissa2012, weird that they would sell a laptop with 4Gb of ram and a 32 bit OS
<ironfoot495> compitz: you're confusing yourself
<Melissa2012> iceroot: are many people online playing it?
<iceroot> edbian: i mean, windows xp was the last windows with a good gui and win xp is only offering 32bit
<Melissa2012> edbian: thats HP for ya lol
<edbian> Melissa2012, Technically it is more efficient in some cases.  But the biggest reason to use 64 bit is to use more than 3.2 Gb of ram
<ironfoot495> compitz:  yes reinstall the proprietary driver first
<compitz> ironfoot495:  i am confused, what do you mean by i had to start over
<edbian> ironfoot495, excellent :)
<mcc> i eventually determined that i had the gdk headers, but it was not finding them correctly... so I put the gdk header path into CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH. But then the gdk header files included other headers which also weren't found, leading me into this bifurcating tree of ubuntu headers, none of which were being included automatically... at this point I am up to a include path that looks like:
<mcc> CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include/gtk-2.0:/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0:/usr/include/glib-2.0:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include:/usr/include/cairo:/usr/include/pango-1.0:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/include
<bb> win 7 gui is very good 32bit and 64bit are the same gui
<iceroot> bb: you dont get what i wanted to say with that
<ironfoot495> compitz: then talk to me when it is done.
<compitz> ironfoot495:  how do I do that from live CD? cant boot normal system....
<edbian> iceroot, aaah :)  well that's opinion
<oCean> mcc: this channel cannot provide support for software which is not in our official repositories
<iceroot> edbian: opinion like "unity is usabke"
<mcc> ...and I am still getting strange headers not found... it seems like I must be missing something. Is there a "standard" way to include everything needed for gdk?
<iceroot> usable
<bb> yah that might be true
<jost_> n
<Seveas> mcc, this is why pkg-config was invented
<Melissa2012> edbian: if HP was thinking, they would know they should have preinstalled 64bit W7 seeing it comes with 4GB Ram.  I guess HP are a bunch of headless chickens? hehe
<ironfoot495> compitz: do you have the option of down loading it?
<compitz> ironfoot495: , i guess, i have internet connection...
<mcc> ocean: okay... well, the program in question, the maintainer basically disappeared into the ether, so let's just pretend i'm the maintainer. i have a program where i want to include gdk headers, but when i naively include gdk/gdkx.h the built in ubuntu gdk header includes lots of other things that i don't know how to find...
<guntbert> mcc: not that I can help, but are you actually talking about gtk (instead of gdk)?
<mcc> seveas: hm ok so i should be using pkg-config for this?
<edbian> Melissa2012, If I were you I wouldn't think it was very funny.  They sold you .8Gb of ram that you can't use with your OS!
<benbloom> if you have dual core processors and a 32 bit machine you can run 4*1G ram chips right edbian, Melissa2012?
<ironfoot495> compitz: if you do  that and install that way!!
<daysahead5> how do you use sshfs?
<compitz> ironfoot495:  i dont see a possible how-to-do-this
<iceroot> benbloom: or 1x4gb ram chip or 2x 2 gb ram chip
<mcc> guntbert: difficult to say. i think gdk is all that is necessary because we're just tryign to open a window
<mcc> and draw opengl in it
<benbloom> and with a dual core 64b machine it's 4*2gig? i was
<edbian> benbloom, iceroot i've never heard this before.  Why does this work?
<iceroot> benbloom: no
<Seveas> mcc, generally you use that as CFLAGS=$(pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0) and LDFLAGS=$(pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0)
<subman> How to install a .deb file with apt-get from a local directory?
<guntbert> mcc: ok, please ignore  me then ....
<iceroot> benbloom: 32bit supports 4gb memory, doesnt matter how big a ram-chip is
<mcc> guntbert, no, it' shelpful, thanks...
<yeehaw> subman: dpkg -i file.dep
<Seveas> mcc, but "fixing insane build systems" goes quite beyond the scope of #ubuntu :)
<iceroot> benbloom: 64bit supports more then 4gb memory (also doesnt matter how big a ram chip is)
<benbloom> ok and 64b supports up to 8?
<mcc> seveas: oh, that worked beautfiully, thanks
<yeehaw> subman: sorry, I meant: Sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ironfoot495> when you get on line download ubuntu 10.04 either desktop or server ubuntu server10.04.3
<iceroot> benbloom: and it has nothing to do with the amount of cpu cores
<mcc> or, well, it looks like it worked beautifully, i'll test :P
<Seveas> iceroot, 32 bit with PAE too :)
<iceroot> Seveas: PAE is not 32bit
<Seveas> Linux lightning 3.2.0-7-generic-pae #13-Ubuntu SMP Sat Dec 24 20:09:18 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Seveas> my uname begs to differ
<Edward2> Hello. When I click on Sound Settings -> Input and try to change the Connector to Analog Microphone, it resets itself to Analog Line-In. Why does it do that?
<iceroot> Seveas: and pae is bad
<subman> yeehaw, Thanks, I understood the sudo portion.  Just not the dpkg command.  Trying it now.
<benbloom> thanks for the info iceroot.
<BluesKaj> subman, use the dpkg -i command in terminal in the package dir
<mcc> seveas: well, as i alluded earlier, i'm actually working on a fork of this library at this point, so the question is more like "help me fix my insane build system" :(
<iceroot> Seveas: http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=78966&threadid=78766&roomid=2
<ironfoot495> if you install the server use xubuntu-desktop or apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<compitz> ironfoot495:  as far as i can see i cant install sth. on installed system, when i dont have a screen there, and when Im using the lucid live cd at the momnet, is ther e a way?
<edbian> the PAE kernel allows 32 bit hardware to address more than 3.2Gb of ram
<Seveas> iceroot, don't trust torvalds blindly.
<ironfoot495> compitz: talking to you.
<yeehaw> Edward2: What happens if you connect the microphone to the line in port?
<iceroot> edbian: and pae is using 36bit cpu extention
<edbian> cool!
 * edbian never knew that
<iceroot> Seveas: what is wrong about the text?
<yeehaw> Edward2: Probably won't work, but when I expiremented with osx86 ports were mixed up often
<ironfoot495> compitz: the other way is to go to some else and download it or find a smaller screen to take care of that.
<iceroot> Seveas: especially the "virtual memory section"
<voan_> hi
<ironfoot495> what size screen do you have?
<compitz> ironfoot495: this is a maze for me, does this mean a reinstall of lucid?
<Melissa2012> edbian: It came with 4GB ram
<iceroot> Seveas: if your cpu supports amd64 there is no single reason to use 32bit or pae
<edbian> Melissa2012, yeah, so?  (I know that, you already told me that)
<Melissa2012> edbian: yeah I hear ya
<edbian> :)
<dankest> Is there any way to recover deleted data?
<ironfoot495> yes because you will just keep going in circles.
<iceroot> dankest: your backup
<ironfoot495> been there done that.
<dankest> iceroot: not an option
<Seveas> iceroot, crappy proprietary 32-bot only software
<guntbert> !who | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Melissa2012> benbloom: here is my laptop: http://www.graysonline.com/lot/0006-2102681/computers-and-it-equipment/hp-pavilion-dv6-2111tx-15-6-hd-c-i5-520m-4gb-640gb-nvidia-gt230m
<iceroot> dankest: then learn to use backups in the future
<dankest> iceroot: thanks for the sage advice
<iceroot> dankest: which is a good option
<Seveas> that's my reason to have an 8-gb 32-bit box
<dankest> iceroot: it is
<ironfoot495> compitz: just calm down and I promise I can help you if you follow my instructions
<iceroot> !recover | dankest
<ubottu> dankest: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Melissa2012> will Ubuntu have the proper nvidia-gt230m video drivers?
<compitz> ironfoot495: so you solved your problem by reintalling? this was somethign I wanted to avoid(, please type my name)
<dankest> iceroot: thanks, I appreciate it
<edbian> !blank-screen
<compitz> ironfoot495: screen size is 19'
<Melissa2012> iceroot: 32 bit doesnt support 4GB Ram I was told, only up to 3.2
<ironfoot495> compitz: yes because right now you dont have a screen right so you have to find a way to get back on line than we as a family of ubuntu can help you
<iceroot> Melissa2012: 32bit supports 4gb memory
<edbian> Melissa2012, that is true (unless you use the PAE kernel in linux)
<compitz> ironfoot495: thats nice of you thx
<edbian> iceroot, proof please?
<Melissa2012> benbloom: Mine has Intel Core i5-520M ((Dual Core) 2.40GHz/3MB L3 Cache/2.5GT/s DMI)
<Sidewinder1> dankest, I believe there's something like "Testdisk", that might help.
<iceroot> Melissa2012: which includes your vga memory and some other pci-adress-bus-things
<voan_> guys
<Edward2> yeehaw: Didn't get anything.
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<voan_> can i ask something ?
<iceroot> edbian: logic is a good proof :)
<oCean> Cinober: please disable your auto away script
<edbian> iceroot, show your logic then
<dankest> Sidewinder1: thanks
<iceroot> edbian: 4gm memory != 4g ram
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ironfoot495> compitz:  if that is all you have I suggest that you find a way to download ubuntu 10.04 and you will be alright.
<guntbert> voan_: if it is ubuntu support related of course
<iceroot> edbian:  which includes your vga memory and some other pci-adress-bus-things
<Melissa2012> iceroot: I was told that the benefit of using 64bit Ubuntu was that it can use all of my 4GB ram and thart 32bit only uses 3.2Gb ram max.  Are you saying thats not true?
<yeehaw> Edward2: Try running: alsamixer
<vouth> Ha! GNUstep, Wine, Plasma widgets, and Dolphin . . . all inside GNOME! Screenshot as proof: https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B0bE2U3xkWwCZTYzNzQ1NzctZTdlNy00ZGY1LWFjYWQtN2NkMzk0YThlMDNh&hl=en_US
<iceroot> edbian: so 32bit can adress 4gb (easy mathematic logic)
<benbloom> yes Melissa2012. it's a nice 64bit machine. you get ubuntu64b on that baby, you'll never look back
<edbian> ahhh
<yeehaw> Edward2: Here you can maybe unmute your mic input
<edbian> but usually we have 800 Mb of reserved memory for video cards and stuff
<compitz> ironfoot495: i am online using my usual screen, i also have a live cd 10.4, but i dont wanna reinstall
 * edbian gets it
<mcc> seveas: your pkg-config line fixed everything, it compiles now. uhh... i'll find out in a minute if it links :)
<yeehaw> if it says MM its muted and with the M-key you can unmute it. Else you might be able to up the volume with the arrow keys
<edbian> Melissa2012, you cannot support more than 4Gb of memory with 32 bit.  4Gb is the limit
<voan_> i have old laptop and would like to use as picture frame
<Melissa2012> <iceroot> Melissa2012: 32bit supports 4gb memory  <--- can someone confirm this please?  because I was told 32bit Ubuntu or 32 bit Windows cannot use the full 4GB ram
<iceroot> Melissa2012: 32bit supports 4gb memory (vga and other things included) amd64 can adress more then 4gb memory (vga and other things included)
<guntbert> vouth: don't advertise here
<iceroot> Melissa2012: i told you why it is not 4gb
<voan_> which version of linus should i install on my old laptop !
<daysahead5> what's the cap on 64 bit?
<Melissa2012> so if thats the case, then why do I need the 64bit Ubuntu seeing I only have 4GB ram?
<iceroot> Melissa2012: because there is also the vga memory includes and other adress-things
<voan_> how is about small linux
<vouth> guntbert: I didn't know that chuckling about my personal Ubuntu hacks was advertising
<edbian> daysahead5, theoretical or real practical limit?
<iceroot> Melissa2012: ...
<voan_> its only 50 mb
<daysahead5> both :)
<ironfoot495> I hav'nt use the live cd so Iwon't tell you hat to do there but I got my best results using an .iso
<iceroot> Melissa2012: you have 4gb ram and maybe 512mb vga ram
<Melissa2012> iceroot: so should I install 64bit Ubuntu or 32bit?
<Melissa2012> iceroot: nVIDIA GeForce GT 230M (1GB dedicated)
<iceroot> Melissa2012: which means 32bit will adress 3.5gb ram and 512mb vga ram
<Edward2> yeehaw: All is unmuted. Volume full.
<edbian> daysahead5, theory
<Guest16486> Memory
<Guest16486> A 32-bit computer has a word size of 32 bits, this limits the memory theoretically to 4GB. This barrier has been extended through the use of 'Physical Address Extension' (or PAE) which increases the limit to 64GB although the memory access above 4GB will be slightly slower. (Ref Ubuntu website)
<iceroot> Melissa2012: you should always install amd64 if the cpu suports it
<edbian> daysahead5, theory: 16 exa-bytes
<mcc> ok it linked too
<guntbert> vouth: this channel is for support only - it might be a laugh in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Melissa2012> iceroot: ok
<daysahead5> so how do people have 24 gb machines?
<voan_> @iceroot
<iceroot> daysahead5: with amd64
<AlanBell> Melissa2012: both will work fine, if I were you I would go for 64 bit
<edbian> daysahead5, with 64 bit arch which supports up to 16 exa-bytes of memory
<daysahead5> ooh you said exa bytes woah haha
<Melissa2012> iceroot: but seeing I only have 4GB ram, there will be no gains or benefit for me to install Ubuntu 64bit, over the 32bit Ubuntu, right?
<skegeek> The monitor light turning orange after the screen has gone black means the system stopped sending the video output correct?
<edbian> yeah
<edbian> that's a lot
<ironfoot495> and I've done over and over for a couple of years, when ever something went wrong of course.
<yeehaw> Edward2: hmm.. I'm afraid I do not know then. The rest of you sound does work? You're sure your mic is attached right, on? What application are you using with it? Can you see ith there?
<daysahead5> that's outrageous
<edbian> Melissa2012, very little difference, that's right
<iceroot> Melissa2012: again (and the last time) 32bit can adress 4gb memoery (not ram!!!!!!) memory = ram + vga
<edbian> daysahead5, but a processor has not been built that allows that much memory yet (ref wikipedia)
<Melissa2012> AlanBell: but I only have 4GB ram, so installing the 64bit Ubuntu over 32bit apparently wont make a difference
<qwebirc45852> hello. i am trying to install ubuntu on nokia booklet 3G but it seems that the intel GMA500 is causing problems, as i can't seem to get to the GUI of the installer. Any ideas how to solve this?
<Melissa2012> iceroot: ok, im confused thats all :)
<ironfoot495> compitz: ok happy installing.
<compitz> ironfoot495:  please type name so I can see it, but the .iso is the same as cd, i guess? well then as I said, i dont wanna reinstall
<vouth> guntbert: ahh, ok. I kind of figured this channel was for everything regarding Ubuntu. Maybe I should have looked at the topic first :-P
<CarlFK> Melissa2012: you have more than 4.
<Edward2> yeehaw: I just tested with Audacity, got options to choose my input so I can record sound. Just that Skype follows "system defaults" which keeps reverting to Analog Line-In.
<edbian> Melissa2012, you have 4Gb of ram and some amount of ram on your video card
<ironfoot495> compitz: ok that better?
<Melissa2012> CarlFK: nVIDIA GeForce GT 230M (1GB dedicated)
<Melissa2012> .  Does that mean my video card has 1GB ram?
<edbian> Melissa2012, so you have >4Gb of memory total.
<edbian> Melissa2012, yes
<Melissa2012> k
<Melissa2012> so i have 5GB ram in total, cool ;-)
<edbian> Melissa2012, what is the output of free -m   or free -g ?
<ChrisJC> Anyone able to answer a couple easy question relating to Aircrack-ng in Ubuntu 11.10 with a broadcom wireless card. Not fishing for the answers, just to be pointed in a proper direction. Would be very grateful.
<yeehaw> Edward2: Ok, so it's not a soundcard or driver problem that's clear:P. Doesn't skype have options in the program self where you can select the default, or does that keep reverting too
<iceroot> Melissa2012: that means from the 4gb 32bit can adress 1gb is going to the vga, so your 32bit system can adress 3gb ram
<edbian> Melissa2012, you have 5Gb of memory (but this is just vocab now)
<ironfoot495> compitz: sometimes you save more time redoing than sitting there in a daze.
<benbloom> is there a way to find out my processor's model number on the CLI?
<Melissa2012> edbian: ive not installed ubuntu yet, I just downloaded the 64bit Ubuntu now.  Installing it later today :)
<Guest16486> Melissa2012: Don't want to crash this thread but there is some info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<iceroot> benbloom: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ironfoot495> just get the iso and do it ok.
<edbian> Melissa2012, ahh, what are you waiting for?!?!
<Melissa2012> edbian: i was chatting lol
<Melissa2012> :-)
<edbian> Melissa2012, :)
<oCean> benbloom: try sudo lshw -C cpu
<Melissa2012> Guest16486: thanks
<Melissa2012> bbl :)
<Edward2> yeehaw: Only options are "PulseAudio server (local)", and an info: "It appears your system has PulseAudio running: to change sound settings you need to use your Desktop Manager volume control or PulseAudio volume control."
<samsul> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<iceroot> Edward2: the package "pavucontrol" is nice for that
<ironfoot495> compitz: got some rat killing to do of my bb.
<compitz> ironfoot, i dont see a way to do that, i got the iso on the cd, though
<oilman> best torrent client with a cute webinterface? (been looking at torrentflux, but I kinda want to avoid mysql)
<kcj> How do I stop my system from shutting down when my battery is apparently "critical"?
<ironfoot495> comp can you see the screen?
<guntbert> !best | oilman
<ubottu> oilman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<edbian> kcj, charge your battery
<ironfoot495> compitz: can you see the screen?
<compitz> ironfoot495: bb? what screen do you mean?
<yeehaw> Edward2: hmm.. I would try what iceroot said. I've got no clue about PulseAudio really
<kcj> edbian, The battery is fine.
<Edward2> iceroot: Downloaded, opening, selecting Port from Analog Line-In to Analog Microphone, it just reset itself to Analog Line-In.
<edbian> kcj, in the power settings, search for 'power' in the dash
<ironfoot495> compitz: you said that you could not see the screen? but if you have the iso go ahead and run it.
<kcj> edbian, I'm using gnome classic.
<edbian> kcj, I don't remember.  It's in the gui somewhere.  System -> Admin -> power*
<compitz> ironfoot495: but then i will be reinstalling, right?=
<benbloom> so if I have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 processor. I should be able to put 4x2G ram chips in it?
<ironfoot495> yes
<compitz> ironfoot495:  no other possibles way here, and to edbian?
<edbian> benbloom, yep  (make sure you're running 64 bit OS as well(
<ironfoot495> compitz: yes that will give you a better chance in getting things going.
<Duker> I seem unable to prevent my java from going to sleep.  As soon as my minecraft server comes up, java sleeps.  Any way I can fix this?
<benbloom> sure am edbian
<Ethern0t> hallo
<edbian> compitz, follow ironfoot495's advice
<kcj> edbian, I know where it is. There is no "do nothing" option for when the battery is critical.
<edbian> kcj, lemme look
<compitz> edbian ironfoot495 , thats what i wanted to avoid, i think i need to backup stuff first, can I avoid at alll, a reinstall?
<ironfoot495> compitz: bb:
<edbian> kcj, mmm,  apparently not.  I'm not sure.  I could start googling
<oilman> ubottu: ait. :) thanks for the help anyhow
<ubottu> oilman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> compitz, boot, press shift during boot, launch recovery mode, purge nouveau and install nvidia-96
<compitz> ironfoot495: what doues "bb" mean?
<edbian> compitz, then you should be back where you started
<guntbert> kcj: if the battery reports "critical" then you should look into the cause
<ironfoot495> compitz: I'll be back!
<benbloom> sorry to go on with this edbian, but i are there no other HW considerations that could limit my max
<skegeek> repost: The monitor light turning orange after the screen has gone black means the system stopped sending the video output correct?
<edbian> benbloom, none
<benbloom> http://www.chiplist.com/AMD_Athlon_64_X2_Dual_Core_processor_Windsor_2MB_Rev_F/tree3f-subsection--2228-/ makes me think otherwise
<hwit> hi. I installed git-core from https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa and I want to use gitosis with it. When I try to install gitosis via apt I get a broken package error. Is there a gitosis PPA that works with the current git-core? I'm on 10.04.3 LTS.
<edbian> benbloom, you're talking about what?  8Gb of ram?  That's not an issue, my friend has 24Gb
<kcj> guntbert, If the battery was actually critical the battery light would be flashing.
<benbloom> sorry. that was all supposed to be one line. thanks again edbian
<edbian> Ben64, reading your link
<compitz> edbian, well i started there two days before yesterday, yes, a recovery-mode would be great, but how can I use it??
<compitz> ironfoot495: thx
<edbian> compitz, press shift during  boot (before you see anything 'ubuntu' related)
<compitz> edbian, do you mean on the bios screen?
<benbloom> edbian: it was under Architecture: 128 bit (dual-channel), 200/400/800 MHz, DDR2-800 memory controller: max. 8 x 512 Mbyte = 4 Gbyte (4 x 1 Gbyte double-sided PC2-6400 memory module).
<edbian> Ben64, mmm, I see that now
<guntbert> kcj: ack, but it still seems to report that status - it might be a dirty contact....
<edbian> benbloom, I see that now
<ChrisJC> Anyone able to answer a couple easy question relating to Aircrack-ng in Ubuntu 11.10 with a broadcom wireless card. Not fishing for the answers, just to be pointed in a proper direction. Would be very grateful.
<edbian> compitz, shortly after bios
<ironfoot495> compitz: I can see a response to me even when I'm some where else so just do what you got to do I will monitor ok.
<kcj> guntbert, The hardware is fine.
<edbian> compitz, _not_ the bios but right after it
<edbian> benbloom, curious, I'm not sure why they put that or what the point of a 64 bit processor is if it can't address more than 4Gb
<ironfoot495> compitz:  a lot of good people have helped me a long the way so I'm glad to be able to give back.
<scarper_> #jaquerespeis
<scarper_> sorry
<edbian> benbloom, perhaps they made a mistake on the site and those stats are for a different 32 bit proc
<benbloom> i know right?
<edbian> benbloom, My advice is to try the 64 bit Ubuntu with all your ram
<compitz> edbian, right after bios, it will ask me for my luks-pass so if i press a botton itll be a part of my luks pass
<edbian> benbloom, If you haven't bought the proc / ram contact the company and have them clairfy
<guntbert> kcj: I hear you - but you might still want to look for the reason :)
<edbian> cla-fairy
<edbian> compitz, what is luks-pass ?
<benbloom> thanks for the time. I've had strange problems with RAM in this pc before
<kcj> guntbert, :/
<edbian> benbloom, sure! :)
<pooltable> how to run android on linux???
<compitz> edbian, im running an encrypted system, well usually, when not on live-cd
<theadmin> pooltable: lolwut. Not possible, Android is a separate operating system.
<pooltable> what about a VM?
<compitz> edbian luks pass is the password for mounting system-hd
<kcj> guntbert, I just want it to stop forcing a shut down if the battery is apparently critical.
<theadmin> pooltable: That might be, search for Android ports to PCs and run those in a VM.
<pavel_GS> hello!
<Edward2> iceroot: When selecting Port from Analog Line-In to Analog Microphone in pavucontrol, it just reset itself to Analog Line-In.
<fogdart> hi there
<pooltable> thanks theadmin
<edbian> compitz, right after the luks pass then
<pavel_GS> I'm having trouble with my laptop webcam who doesn't seems willing to work
<fogdart> anyone knows how to disable .trash folder creation in ubuntu ?
<pavel_GS> *seem
<edbian> compitz, press shift like a mad-man all over the place, trying different times until you get the grub menu
<guntbert> kcj: understandable, as a dirty hack you could try to unload the acpi-module??
<Duker> I am being denied perimssion to increase the priority of a process as admin, is there a better way to prevent a process from ever going to sleep?
<kcj> heh
<Duker> I seem unable to prevent my java from sleeping while its running
<skegeek> I don't suppose anyone is using a Toshiba Satellite laptop??
<compitz> edbian, then all I see is terminal,that tells me its unlocking the hd but icant type, 2 seconds later blck screen (shut off)
<guntbert> compitz: use the left <shift>
<yeehaw> edbian: Hehe, I always do that while accessing bios or grub or verbose or something :p
<ZuruZ> 986787437154251482525197288845633215654978855562123564444985756589+995221166548265288529164529184526194825162948251649287777777948156958294615295845761928546791546792851669784516598482516592815467925194875419457845169654897946126154978787878787878787879465656561932615595949494949494949487373737373737373737371918261948254629184526392815462918457692815462391854629165156125619269*21691619619629621916
<ZuruZ> 	 	916916196219612619269162961291691269612961926391692169162961291693943934934946494934943943797397393797397379379821381831831818811641918461616911111111111111111111117777777772819462918452619284516928451629481526498191845162918452619281546291845261948251649291629185281926192891/164915261945261946251643213462918432261948562918456192815462916451829106452916450600000213162519481252619456192815461928
<FloodBot1> ZuruZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compitz> guntbert, never tried the right shift
<edbian> compitz, go crazy with shift at all different times
<compitz> edbian, well the before or after pass?
<fogdart> hi there - ill repeat my question - how to disable the recyclebin/trashcan -folder creation in ubuntu ?
<compitz> edbian, well theN* before or after pass?
<edbian> compitz, try both!
<edbian> com641, but I think after
<pavel_GS> does anyone knows how to fix my samsung n210 cam?
<edbian> compitz, but I think after.  Also I have to go now
<Duker> Any way to stop a process from sleeping?
<kcj> guntbert, I want a permanent solution.
<pavel_GS> when I test it, it looks like in movies: white bar, yellow bar, cyan bar, green bar...
<compitz> edbian, i think all that does is switching from picture to text, i cant type then
<guntbert> kcj: I guess, but if that dirty hack works you can (temporarily) blacklist that module...
<RHExcelion> I'm getting the strangest error
<kcj> guntbert, Can I restart with noacpi?
<RHExcelion> tzdata is failing to configure due to something about the date being invalid
<guntbert> kcj: of course you can  --  I don't know if it will help - sorry
<pavel_GS> well...
<compitz> how do I launch ubuntu (lucid) in recovery mode???????????????????????
<mucahit> hello is there anyone who can install ubuntu on macbook pro 8,1?
<guntbert> compitz: from the grub menu :-)
<RHExcelion> Does anyone have any ideas?
<compitz> guntbert, which I get by pressing shift "like madman all over the place"?
<zimbres> hi, would someone give some advices on how to install a driver for canon printer, and where to find them?
<RHExcelion> date: invalid date 'Fri Dec 30 22:03:43 UTC 2011'
<trixi> hey!
<wrecksdart> howdy
<guntbert> compitz: essentially yes, although preesing <shift> after the boot beep until the grub menu appears should suffice
<compitz> RHExcellion, have you run an update lately, i think ther was one
<benbloom> running kde with 2 monitors on a dual head card. often, when i drag a window from my right monitor into my left, it maximizes horizontally. where might i find this rule to disable it?
<RHExcelion> Uh... what update?
<mucahit> is there any solution to "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" problem in macbook pro 8,1?
<RHExcelion> This is a custom jaunty installation running on armel
<jaequery> hey guys, how can i tell what type of HD i'm running? basically i want to verify if the server i'm on indeed is an SSD
<compitz> guntbert: thanks, but I think about my luks-passphrase  screen that shows up 7 seconds after the BEEP
<auronandace> !jaunty | RHExcelion
<ubottu> RHExcelion: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<RHExcelion> I know
<RHExcelion> I can't upgrade it
<troulouliou_dev> hi as soon as i install proproetary driver on dell M1530 , nvidia 8M , gnome-shell and unity-3D fails to load , however gkxinfo report no rpoblem and nvidia drivers are used , any idea ?
<trixi> terrible situation here. I have ubuntu 11.04 on usb and all of the sudden it gave me an error, that there are no sudoers files!!! What da?! Anyway, I've done some reading and it came out, that after upgrading kernel, this might happen.. Come on! So now, I fired up a live cd of old ubuntu, pluged in the 11from usb, and I'm looking a way of getting to the files I have on that system on usb. Any ideas how?
<auronandace> RHExcelion: and we can't support it
<compitz> RHExcelion: what distro are you using?
<RHExcelion> Maybe you can't, but I'm sure there's someone out of the random 1431 other people on here who can help me
<wrecksdart> Anyone know why apache2 won't follow symlinks even though I've got it set in httpd.conf? (wordpress refuses to save a file in the remote folder)
<glebihan> RHExcelion, no because it is not supported here
<guntbert> compitz: did you encrypt the whole installation?
<wrecksdart> on Ubuntu 11.10
<compitz> RHExcelion: well then. happy new year
<compitz> guntbert, yes I did
<guntbert> compitz: sorry, I have no experience with that
<compitz> guntbert, well thx, GRUB menu doesnt show up no matter what I press, but it would be logical, if shows up after I enter my pass wouldnt it?
<glebihan> wrecksdart, did you check permissions ?
<trixi> so, anyone? please help.
<guntbert> compitz: probably
<wrecksdart> gleb: oy vey--I feel like I've been through the permissions ringer
<wrecksdart> It's a default install of WP, but I'm trying to locate the uploads folder to another disk
<wrecksdart> www-data has perms over the whole thing
<compitz> guntbert, if i got to this GRUB menu I nver see, can I intall the driver then, so its permanent, therorhtically?
<glebihan> wrecksdart, anything in apache's log file ?
<wrecksdart> gleb: I'll check...
<guntbert> compitz: I have lost track of your real issue - sorry
<pooltable> just went to 11.10 with xfce inter face
<compitz> guntbert, black screen after nvdia driver removal on startup
<compitz> fdyb
<compitz> sorry..
<guntbert> compitz: my last nvidia system is gone, I fixed several issues after removal via the recovery system - why can't you enter the luks-password and get to the grub-menu?
<compitz> guntbert: well if a pressed a bottom it would switch from loading picture to text version, no way to type there, seconds later black screen
<trixi> my ubuntu installed on usb crashed. Can I get my files back from it?
<Jordan_U> compitz: What happens currently when you boot the computer while holding shift?
<compitz> guntbert, well maybe this is a keyboard issue, im thinking now, i use german dead grave acute...
<wrecksdart> gleb: not really.  WP's web interface is the most verbose, telling me I can't create the directory as asking if the parent dir is writeable
<ChrisJC> Anyone able to answer a couple easy question relating to Aircrack-ng in Ubuntu 11.10 with a broadcom wireless card. Not fishing for the answers, just to be pointed in a proper direction. Would be very grateful.
<guntbert> compitz: in that case use a live CD
<compitz> Jordan_U: it would switch from loading picture to text version, no way to type there, seconds later black screen
<Jordan_U> compitz: What do you mean by "loading picture"?
<trixi> ChrisJC ask.
<wrecksdart> other than that, the error logs are clean (mod_deflate.c registers the compression of the image file, but that's about it)
<compitz> Jordan_U:  ubuntu, and 5 or six blinking balls under it
<Jordan_U> compitz: Are you sure that your keyboard works at all?
<Duker> Any reason why a process that i dont want to sleep insists on sleeping?
<owenll> ChrisJC: #aircrack-ng
<Duker> And why I cant change a process' priority in sys monitor
<compitz> guntbert, pressing shift in live cd will be able to load grub menu, so i can boot the recovery mode from my encryted hd? that would be nice then...
<glebihan> wrecksdart, really sounds like permissions issues. Could you paste the exact message that WP gives you ?
<compitz> Jordan_U:  as you can see Im typing .-)
<trixi> ChrisJC when it comes to broadcome cards, they usually work fine, but don't support the injection mode.
<Jordan_U> compitz: You're currently working from the same machine?
<compitz> Jordan_U: would that change something?
<guntbert> compitz: no, but you would be able to edit grub settings,...
<Edward2> Ok, how about another approach. What file does the Sound Settings save to in Ubuntu 11.10? Hoping to change the Connector from there.
<wrecksdart> glebihan: Sorry for the error dump: Item_0001.jpg” has failed to upload due to an error
<wrecksdart> Unable to create directory /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12. Is its parent directory writable by the server?
<compitz> guntbert , so what am I editing then, exactly?
<wrecksdart> glebihan: the "uploads" dir is the symlink over to the other disk
<compitz> Jordan_U:  yes I am working there
<glebihan> wrecksdart, and the 2011 folder already exists ?
<wrecksdart> glebihan: It does
<hwit> hi. is there a good guide on how to upgrade server 10.04 LTS to the current (non LTS) version?
<Jordan_U> compitz: Unless you've changed your grub settings, grub's menu should show if shift is being held when grub loads. If that's not happening then grub isn't being told by the BIOS that the shift key is pressed. That could either happen because your keyboard isn't working (which is not the case) or your BIOS doesn't support your keyboard (so the follow up question is can you use your keyboard in BIOS menus before grub loads)?
<wrecksdart> glebihan: I suppose I could delete it and  see if the server will create it on it's own
<trixi> guys, I'm sorry about repeating myself, but I'm running out of time.
<glebihan> wrecksdart, could try, though I don't think it would help
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | hwit
<ubottu> hwit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<trixi> Is there any way, to get ny files back from the system installed on usb?
<trixi> please help!
<compitz> Jordan_U: , yes i can enter the bios menu and edit stuff there, for example
<guntbert> compitz: you *can* edit everything from the live CD (you will need to mount your HD and then maybe to chroot.....) but thats today beyond my ability ...
<Jordan_U> trixi: Most likely, yes. You should be able to just boot from another LiveUSB/CD, mount the USB, and access your files. Though if you've been using "persistance" I don't know off hand how to mount that properly via aufs.
<compitz> guntbert:  what would you edit
<CCReggioCal> azz
<compitz> guntbert: in the grub settings?
<trixi> Jordan_U via aufs? yes, it's been persistant.
<hwit> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> compitz: And you've been holding shift from the moment you turn on the computer (you can even start holding shift before you turn the computer on, if your BIOS doesn't complain about a "stuck key" like they did in decades past).
<Jordan_U> ?
<owenll> m
<guntbert> compitz: please stay with Jordan_U , he will help better
<wrecksdart> glebihan: the symlinked directory has 755 perms (www-data as owner) as does the folder structure under it
<compitz> Jordan_U:  ill try that, does GRUB menu load then and i can start the recovery mode?
<glebihan> wrecksdart, in the settings, you have a "Store uploads in this folder" option under "miscellaneous". What's the value of that setting ?
<compitz> guntbert , your help has been highly appreciated thx.
<guntbert> compitz: Good luck :-)
<Kiten> periodically my sound will stop working and i'll have to switch to a tty and back to tty7 to get my sound back, anyone have any idea whats going on ?
<Jordan_U> compitz: Correct. And remember that you need to hold shift. If anyone told you that you're supposed to press and release it repeatedly they were mistaken.
<compitz> guntbert: THX
<wrecksdart> glebihan: it's blank
<compitz> Jordan_U:  thanks, will you be on lateron?
<glebihan> wrecksdart, try setting it to wp-content/uploads/
<trixi> Jordan_U via aufs? yes, it's been persistant. what about fdisk?
<Jordan_U> compitz: I don't know.
<compitz> Jordan_U:  well then thx for helping and a happy and healthy next year to you
<Jordan_U> compitz: You're welcome, and same to you :)
<compitz> Jordan_U: thx
<wrecksdart> glebihan: Nope
<wrecksdart> glebihan: but if I get rid of the symlink so it's pointing to the wp-content/uploads folder on the local disk, it works fine
<trixi> Jordan_U aufs?
<glebihan> wrecksdart, are the permissions on /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/ the same as on /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/
<glebihan> ?
<reesk> how do i remove lamp from ubuntu
<munzxttt> hi! ... is it possible to update the 'ubuntu software center'  in 10.04 ?!
<Jordan_U> trixi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_mount
<wrecksdart> glebihan: in this case, no.  wp-content/uploads is the symlink, and has 0777, where wp-content/uploads/2011 is the remote dir with 0755
<trixi> Jordan_U so fdisk won't do?
<munzxttt> hi! ... is it possible to update the 'ubuntu software center'  in 10.04 ?!
<glebihan> wrecksdart, and both are owned by www-data ?
<Enricodemedici> can I start Ubuntu Live on a macbook?
<Kiten> muzxttt you can refresh the cache from terminal, sudo apt-get update (this refreshes the cache
<Kiten> )
<Jordan_U> trixi: A "persistant" Ubuntu root is the union of a read only filesystem (the squashfs found in the LiveCD), and a read-write filesystem (the ext4 "casper-rw" partition). You may be able to access all the files you've added by just mounting the casper-rw filesystem without making a union between it and the squashfs but I'm not sure.
<Enricodemedici> from usb stick?
<wrecksdart> glebihan: they both are owned by www-data
<Jordan_U> Enricodemedici: Yes, but it's difficult. If possilbe, it's recommended to use an actual CD, specifically one burned from the -mac iso.
<wrecksdart> glebihan: I've crowned the /var/www/wordpress dir recursively, in addition to the remote folder
<munzxttt> Kiten : i am new to linux and i do run 11.04 in my laptop and just installed 10.04 and did not like how it looks actually i could not get the apps i wanted !!! so can i update it?!
<Enricodemedici> @jordan ok! thx
<wrecksdart> glebihan: *chowned
<Jordan_U> Enricodemedici: You're welcome.
<munzxttt> Kiten : i am new to linux and i do run 11.04 in my laptop and just installed 10.04 on my home pc and did not like how it looks actually i could not get the apps i wanted !!! so can i update it?! :
<Kiten> munzxttt, you don't need to double post
<Kiten> munzxttt, so you want to update 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<karl-augustt> just explain me a fact , I installed a linux in OEM mode , and when I restart for the first time,  it just start again linux installation in normal mode, do someone have  an idea about that?
<munzxttt> Kiten : sorry :0
<munzxttt> Kiten : no! i just want to update the 'software center'!!!! is it possible?!
<aBound> munzxttt, I don't think you can update the software center.
<Kiten> uh well yes and no, you could change the repository that you use
<Jordan_U> trixi: The first thing I would do would be to run "sudo blkid" (which gives more useful and easier to read information that "sudo fdisk -l"), figure out what device is the "casper-rw" partition is, then try mounting it. If I understand how aufs works, it should contain all of the files that you've added or changed while using the LiveUSB, and nothing else.
<Kiten> but this isn't really supported and can break your installation
<karl-augustt> just explain me a fact , I installed a linux in OEM mode , and when I restart for the first time,  it just start again linux installation in normal mode, do someone have  an idea about that?
<karl-augustt> just explain me a fact , I installed a linux in OEM mode , and when I restart for the first time,  it just start again linux installation in normal mode, do someone have  an idea about that?
<glebihan> wrecksdart, well I'm a bit out of ideas, I just ran a test here and symlinks don't seem to be an issue with apache itself, so it may be a WP bug if the permissions are correct
<Resistance> !repeat | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<munzxttt> Kiten : mmm ... i just want to get other users feedback and the ratings !
<Kiten> ???
<Kiten> you want to get feedback from particular installs ?
<Kiten> * err packages
<wrecksdart> glebihan: thanks for checking it out--I've had similar issues with gallery3 and I couldn't seem to sort that out, either.  httpd.conf has +FollowSymLinks as it's only option, so I'm pretty much lost, too
<trixi> Jordan_U here's what I did: made dir casper in /mnt/ and tryed to mounte it. It said casper is not a block dev. try -o loop. Yes I tried that and it worked!
<Jordan_U> karl-augustt: That's what's supposed to happen as far as I know. Though I've never done an OEM install I would expect that it would need to ask the user about things like what username and password they want to use on first boot.
<trixi> I mean, so far, so good....
<Kiten> i've not had a chance to look 11.04 over so i'm not sure what you guy's software center looks like
<munzxttt> Kiten : yes along with the ratings which is not supported in the older version of the 'software center'
<trixi> Jordan_U, thank you for your help!
<Jordan_U> trixi: I don't understand what you actually did. Please pastebin the exact commands you ran and thier output.
<Jordan_U> trixi: You're welcome.
<glebihan> wrecksdart, did you try to make a simple php script that would just create that folder in order to test if you get an error also ?
<Kiten> ahh well updating the software center isn't actually supported in other words you'd be better off updating to 11.04
<zth> my flash lags and chops alot in fullscreen-mode in firefox. i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with propertairy ATI-drivers installed and proper gpu-acceleration. anyone got a clue?
<munzxttt> Kiten : thanks for your help ... :)
<munzxttt> Kiten : bye
<Kiten> i mean its possible to do so but i have no idea what all is necessary to update it nor if the packages are packages a certain way
<wrecksdart> glebihan: no clue how to do that, unfortunately--what command would I use?  <?php blah <php>
<trixi> Jordan_U, there you go: mkdir /mnt/casper
<trixi> root@ubuntu:/# mount /mnt/here/casper-rw /mnt/casper/
<trixi> mount: /mnt/here/casper-rw is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<trixi> root@ubuntu:/# mount -o loop  /mnt/here/casper-rw /mnt/casper/
<trixi> root@ubuntu:/# cd /mnt/casper/
<trixi> root@ubuntu:/mnt/casper# ls
<FloodBot1> trixi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trixi> bin   cdrom  home  lost+found  rofs  sbin  usr
<Resistance> !pastebin | trixi
<ubottu> trixi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glebihan> wrecksdart, <?php mkdir("/var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12");?>
<Kiten> trixi use pastie
<Kiten> * pastie.org
<Kiten> or pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<glebihan> wrecksdart, save that in a test.php file at the root of your WP install and access that page to see if the folder gets created (and if it doesn't, this time you should have more infos in apache's logs)
<wrecksdart> glebihan: great!  I'll try it...
<karl-augustt> just explain me a fact , I installed a linux in OEM mode , and when I restart for the first time,  it just start again linux installation in normal mode, do someone have  an idea about that?
<dfasdfgfagfd> a
<wrecksdart> glebihan: mkdir(): Permission denied in /var/www/wordpress/test.php on line 1
<nythrow> Hello guys. Could anyone advise me; what DE should I install for a person who has no idea about Linux?
<wrecksdart> glebihan: php says perms?!?
<iceroot> nythrow: any you want
<Kiten> nythrow, uhh why not use ubuntu's default gnome ?
<Jordan_U> karl-augustt: Did you see my message? What does the rest of the install process entail? I'm guessing that it's mostly asking the user's Timezone, username, password etc which can't be entered by the OEM.
<glebihan> wrecksdart, so it's definitely a permission issue
<iceroot> glebihan: does www-data have write-access?
<nythrow> But wouldn't GNOME3 too difficult?
<wrecksdart> iceroot: it should, yes
<Kiten> nythrow, no
<iceroot> wrecksdart: and also the symlink?
<glebihan> iceroot, it should but apparently doesn't
<iceroot> glebihan: then give write-permissions to it with chown
<Kiten> nythrow, gnome3 should be very very easy to navigate
<wrecksdart> iceroot: lrwxrwxrwx 1 www-data www-data   46 2011-12-29 22:48 uploads -> blah
<glebihan> wrecksdart, does www-data have read and execute permissions on all folders above 2011/12 on the target drive ?
<Edward2> nythrow: Try xubuntu. But doesn't really matter. It anyways needs alot of configuring to make it as "user friendly" as possible. :p
<iceroot> nythrow: there is no DE which needs specific linux-know-how
<nythrow> I will try gnome3.
<Kiten> nythrow, what are you needing ? are you wanting to make applications ?
<iceroot> wrecksdart: and what is the permission on blah?
<wrecksdart> glebihan: not all folders.  I've got dir structure of /media/haus1/website_assets/wordpress_uploads
<wrecksdart> glebihan: www-data owns from website_assets down
<glebihan> wrecksdart, /media ? is that a USB drive ? if so, which partition type is it ?
<wrecksdart> ext4
<nythrow> Kiten: I mean. It is a person who needs printing, browsing web etc. No special prefers.
<Kiten> gnome3
<wrecksdart> glebihan: fstab's entry is set to defaults 0 0
<Kiten> if they are coming from windows KDE would be pretty similar to it
<wrecksdart> glebihan: maybe that's an issue?
<Kiten> nythrow, kubuntu uses kde its pretty similar visually to windows, but if they are ok with something new gnome3 is pretty easy to navigate
<glebihan> wrecksdart, I don't think so, let me try something
<Jordan_U> !pm | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kiten> nythrow, i feel obligated to tell you that you can install other DE's without having to reinstall ubuntu
<nythrow> Kiten: KDE4 is too heavy.
<zth> my flash lags and chops alot in fullscreen-mode in firefox. i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with propertairy ATI-drivers installed and proper gpu-acceleration. anyone got a clue? anyone?
<Kiten> so you need a lightweight DE/wm
<Kiten> ?
<nythrow> Kiten: I'm not Ubuntu user, c'mon. I'm arch user.
<Kiten> oh then
<Kiten> eff gnome3
<nythrow> But I don't know what's easy too new Linux users. :P
<Kiten> oh nvm then
<nythrow> *to;
<slbmeh> zth: what flash?
<iceroot> nythrow: try unity which is the default in ubuntu
<zth> slbmeh, adobe beta, latest through flashaid plugin
<Dougy> wut'
<Jordan_U> nythrow: Ubuntu is designed to be easy to use for beginners. Just stick to the defaults and you should be about as good as you can get.
<Kiten> nythrow, xfce is lightweight and similar to gnome
<glebihan> wrecksdart, I think www-data needs to have read and execute permissions on all folders above 2011/12 on the target drive (just ran a test here, and it seems to fail if that is not the case)
<skegeek> I'd like help troubleshooting freezing please. I reinstalled (11.10->10.04) without resolve, prior to that I tried removing gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver as I tried xubuntu-desktop to fix as well as disabling compiz for 11.10. The freezes happen after being idle either: after the screen goes black and monitor power light turns orange, within 5 minutes after entering password upon returning, and sometimes randomly when I haven
<skegeek> 't been afk at all.
<wrecksdart> glebihan: so you're saying I have to give www-data rw perms from /media all the way down (/media/haus1/website_assets/wordpress_uploads)?
<karl-augustt> jordan_U: do you receive to my msg? I read and understand yours
<karl-augustt> jordan_U: do you receive  my msg? I read and understand yours
<glebihan> wrecksdart, not rw but rx
<Kiten> skegeek, if you are familiar with terminal would you mind posting your syslog ?
<Kiten> * pastie.org your syslog
<Jordan_U> karl-augustt: I did. Do you still have a question?
<Kiten> please to post :(
<wrecksdart> glebihan: hmm…everything (else) on that remote drive is owned by my username--should I add myself to the www-data group to fix that?
<reesk> why dosent ubuntu properley remove programs i just uninstalled apache and it left all its files behind which is meaning the next install is using those bad files
<Kiten> *please don't post xchat is freaking on me
<skegeek> I noticed with 11.10 that it didn't appear to happen if I had htop running in a terminal. I also had noticed twice with a disc in the CD/DVD drive, I could hear it was trying to interact with the disc, but the system appeared otherwise frozen with a black screen.
<glebihan> wrecksdart, rather the opposite (add www-data to your user's group)
<Oer> reesk, use the --purge option to remove any config.
<wrecksdart> glebihan: mkay--one sec…and thanks for the help!
<reesk> Oer: sytax please
<crazymarine> hi, i have an error trying to install 10.04 32bit and i get an error with it not able to mount /dev/loop0 to //filesystem.squashfs with input/output error
<glebihan> wrecksdart, you're welcome, hope that works
<Edward2> I'm having problems with the Sound Settings. Every time I set the Input Connector to Analog Microphone, it resets itself to Analog Line-In. Why does it do this and is there a conf file I can edit to force it to stay the other way?
<skegeek> Is there a command line to send a cat of syslog to a pastebin?
<Kiten> skegeek, your monitor might not be working correctly
<Jordan_U> crazymarine: That sounds like a problem with the CD/USB you were trying to install from. Did you check that the iso downloaded and burned correctly?
<Kiten> skegeek, no DE ?
<crazymarine> yes, ran the disk check tool and verified with mutliple burns
<Jordan_U> skegeek: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<skegeek> Well, I did see an error during boot regarding EDID invalid or not found or something.
<Oer> reesk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Removal_commands
<coleix> guys how do install this kinda file? "install-clockworkmod-linux.sh"
<Kiten> coleix, uh first where did you get it ?
<reesk> Oer: ive done that but nano is still managing to open the conf files
<coleix> Kiten: http://android.modaco.com/topic/335479-29-jun-4005-clockworkmod-recovery-for-the-lg-optimus-2x/
<skegeek> Doesn't appear to allow post expiration
<reesk> Oer: and the folder is still there
<Oer> reesk config files will be removed with purge, so i don't know your problem.
<Kiten> i've not used it but ./install-clockworkmod-linux.sh # BUT FOR YOUR SAFETY make sure you trust what your installing
<reesk> Oer:  ive purged apache2 and its still leaving the files and folders belonging to it
<coleix> Kiten: thanks man
<Oer> reesk, did you reboot after that? apache is a service, not just a prog
<Kiten> some users like to prank or be complete douche's and ruin a users installation
<Kiten> coleix, np hopefully its safe
<reesk> Oer: not yet will ry that now
<skegeek> The whole syslog??
<Jordan_U> crazymarine: Does the CD boot on another machine?
<Kiten> skegeek, just the latter half
<crazymarine> yes on 3 other machines
<NeonBeacon> kok
<spacebug-> when opening 'home folder' it does not get focus when other programs are started. Why is that? Both 11.10 and 12.04 dev
<NeonBeacon> Oops
<NeonBeacon> Sorry
<Kiten> or if you know when it exactly happened post the hour before, hour of and hour after of it
<Jordan_U> crazymarine: Did you try running the boot time integrity check? That will also check that there isn't a problem with the CDROM drive in that particular machine.
<crazymarine> yes it comes back with no errors
<Jordan_U> crazymarine: Very odd.
<Anamika_> guys i need help, live session
<Anamika_> cd
<DDeveryday> Is there any other way to make a bootable usb drive besides the prefered way on UBuntu website??? That didn't work for me.
<Anamika_> ubuntu
<Jordan_U> DDeveryday: In what way did it "not work"?
<Ben64> I realize 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, but nobody is there... I'm getting slow wifi speed on 12.04, about 150K/s throughput. On 10.04 I was getting closer to 1.5MB/s
<reesk> Oer: just rebooted and the file is still there
<share> ei. I stopped GDM then I logged in in TTY1 ... and now everytime I logout from tty1 GDM stops.
<Jordan_U> Ben64: This channel doesn't support development releases. Period.
<guest_> I have a cvs repo setup and a few projects are in it. I want to delete one of the projects from the repository. Is their a proper way of deleting these or can I just go to my repo location under /var/lib/cvs and delete the project? Or is their some config files from cvsroot that need to be modified, i,e do I need to do it with a cvs command ?
<share> how to get gdm working without being logged in tty1
<share> ?
<Ben64> Jordan_U: yeah i started with that
<skegeek> Here is the syslog: http://pastebin.com/BDBnVweY
<DDeveryday> Jordan_U, when i tried to boot into the usb drive, it shows "No Operating System found", and on another computer it shows a flashing "_"
<Anamika_> well, ddeveryday try netbooting
<share> :|
<Jordan_U> Ben64: That you weren't able to get help in #ubuntu+1 does not change the fact that this channel *does not support development versions of Ubuntu*. Period.
<Ben64> ok then, pretend i have 11.10
<DDeveryday> Jordan_U, I have redownloaded ubuntu from different sources and tried different version the bootable usb drive maker. No luck
<share> I want to log out from tty1 without stopping GDM. the problem is that I started GDM in tty1
<chachan> share: that happens even if you restart?
<share> chachan: I dont want to restart :P
<share> but no it doesnt
<reesk> Oer: its being wierd apt says that its not installed yet the server still runs and apacche folder and files is still there
<Jordan_U> Ben64: It doesn't work that way. Please stop.
<chachan> share: how did you start it?
<share> chachan: sudo service gdm start
<Ben64> Jordan_U: not very helpful
<skegeek> Out of curiosity, does syslog contain any identifiable info?
<Oer> reesk, when uninstalling apache, did you stop the service ? sudo service apache2 stop
<Resistance> is there any way to manually map a sector on a drive as bad?
<histo> !wireless | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kiten> skegeek, sortof but i won't use it
<Resistance> (there's errors being spit into ctrl+alt+f1 about a sector I/O issue
<chachan> share: it shouldn't be attached to tty
<wrecksdart> glebihan: Doesn't appear to have worked, but I might have messed up adding www-data.  Gotta run, but I'll be working on the perms angle--thanks agian
<cake_> hello
<histo> Ben64: I would try a different driver and see if the problem persists
<Kiten> skegeek, can you give me a date of when it last occurred ?
<Ben64> histo: i'll check it out, thanks
<cake_> hello?
<share> chachan: i was doing it wrong. lol.
<cake_> first time on irc is it working?
<skegeek> Around 12:30p I believe (about 2-1/2 hours ago).
<Jordan_U> cake_: Yes. Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<chachan> share: stop it and check what process keep alive with: lsof | grep _your_username_
<DDeveryday> Anamika_, thanks! I hope it works.
<share> chachan: I wasnt hitting ctrl+alt+f8.
<ssta> is there any easy tool to convert quoted-printable text to the original text that can be run from a script? (ie not GUI)
<reesk> Oer: no
<share> chachan: it's solved now:P
<coleix> Kiten: it says i have to run chmod +x install-clockworkmod-linux.sh first, but should i change anything?
<chachan> share: cool
<share> chachan: restarted X normally, then tty1 and exit, then ctl+alt+f8 to go back to login window
<Kiten> coleix, well first make sure you trust it
<cake_> is there a channle somewhere just about irc, i dont want to bogg down #ubuntu
<Kiten> if you decide you trust it then sudo chmod +x install-clockworkmod-linux.sh
<coleix> Kiten: I found it on a guide and it seems safe enought
<ssta> ah, qprint
<Kiten> skegeek, for like 30 minutes after 12:38 your syslog reported nothing
<Kiten> uhh do you have any non repository software installed ?
<coleix> Kiten: ahh ok thanks, should i sudo ./intall-clockworkmod-linux.sh too?
<skegeek> That sounds strange.
<Kiten> probably if it needs it
<Kiten> skegeek, yeah that is odd
<Kiten> and it had nothing before 12:38 until 04:38 in the morn
<skegeek> brb
<Kiten> did you shut off or was it running ? because if it was running you got some issues
<monstaRtruck> how come my aperance prefs are missing font tab
<dr_willis> monstaRtruck:  i think you need to use the gnome-tweak tool to set fonts. There might be other ways
<monstaRtruck> y do they keep changing shit aroun
<monstaRtruck> so annoying
<Corey> monstaRtruck: Language please.
<dr_willis> its now gnome-3 and not gnome2 is why monstaRtruck ...
<monstaRtruck> o
<garthounet> bonsoir
<garthounet> pour une erreur de compil je dois poster ou?
<crazymarine> just burned another disk and still same error
<dr_willis> radically differnt themeing setup and otehr major changes
<Corey> !fr | garthounet
<ubottu> garthounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<garthounet> sorry ;)
<Corey> garthounet: C'est pas une probleme.
<garthounet> :)
<garthounet> good ;)
<garthounet> une < no  un < yes
<wiredvamp> i am trying to uninstall gnome screensaver cus i installed xscreensaver
<garthounet> un problmeme ;)
<the-master> monstartruck:  try compiz
<Corey> Doh, that's right, it's masculine.
<Corey> It's been years, sorry. :-)
<the-master> no parle francias...
<karl-augustt> Jordan_U: is my system  in OEM mode?
<reesk> #freenas
<aBound> Is there anyway I can use Compiz with Gnome-Shell?
<vits> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ChrisC_> where is ./scripts located? in root?
<Kiten> skegeek, paste your xorg log too
<the-master> aBound: No... you should read this conversation between a Compiz dev and someother dev
<Kiten> err pastie or pastebin that is
<aBound> the-master, Gotcha. :P
<the-master> aBound, you want a link?
<aBound> the-master, Sure why not.
<Melissa2012> so let me get this straight.  I have 4GB RAM and 1GB video RAM.  If I install 32bit Ubuntu, all Unbuntu can use is 3.5GB RAM and 0.5GB video ram, total=4GB?   but if I install the 64bit Ubuntu, Ubuntu can use the total of 5GB memory?
<aBound> Dang, there are some nice themes with gnome-shell but ugh.
<MoMo> i have a file and i am in the console -- how can i tell how big that file is?
<Kiten> Melissa2012, uhh no 32bit ubuntu can support up to 4gb but no more, your graphics should be fine
<bammbamm> Can anyone tell me the terminal command to restart samba?
<ChrisC_> Where is ./script/ located? the period is root, correct?
<GoodmaN> MoMo: du -h file
<Kiten> Chris_0076, no the . is the current directory
<riddlebox> can you integrate your google calendar with the unity calendar? like you can in gnome3?
<Ryllez89> guys, when i try to open one app with wine, show this for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/788414/
<Ryllez89> anyone can help me?
<MoMo> GoodmaN: nice -- thank you
<bammbamm> Ryllez89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548365
<bammbamm> Look at post #9
<Chris_0076> ok
<Edward2> WHY DOES THE VOLUME SETTINGS RESET ITSELF!?
<iceroot> Ryllez89: chmod +x on that file
<monstaRtruck> thx gnome tweak worked
<iceroot> Ryllez89: also its a good idea not to buy products which needs to be jailbreaked first to be usable
<Ryllez89> bammbamm, thank u dude, u resolve my problem
<iceroot> bammbamm: sudo service samba restart
<iceroot> bammbamm: maybe its smb or smbd instead of samba
<Kiten> skegeek, so far everything looks fine did you install your gpu's proprietary or are you using normal drivers ?
<Kiten> *gpu's proprietary drivers
<bammbamm> Ryllez89: np
<Kouen> hello
<bammbamm> iceroot: smbd worked - thanks!
<Kouen> i need help
<MoMo> is there a way to nohup a background process thats running?
<iceroot> MoMo: #bash
<iceroot> !ask | Kouen
<ubottu> Kouen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MoMo> roger that thx
<dr_willis> MoMo:  http://www.quantprinciple.com/invest/index.php/docs/tipsandtricks/unix/jobcontrol/
<Kouen> sudo ufw allow 192.168.0.0/24 to any port 22 this is some sentence i found on the web i want to know what does it mean "/24"
<beelowzero> .
<dr_willis> Kouen:  its a 'mask' that you can thinkof as a wildcard appled to the ip#.
<iceroot> Kouen: its the subnet which is the same as 255.255.255.0
<Kouen> so /24 means 255.255.255.0
<iceroot> Kouen: wikipedia has a good description about "subnet/subnetmask"
<zer0rez> ok just changed over to i3, and used to using screen(well byobu remapped to screen), now typing screen no longer remaps to it, what rc or config isn't being read properly?
<Kouen> aaaaaaaaah tyanks a lot guys
<dr_willis> Kouen:  http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1206189
<Kouen> and happy new year in advance
<iceroot> Kouen: yes, it means 24bit are reservers for the network  255.255.255.0 = 24bit, 255.255.255.255 = 32bit, 255.255.0.0 = 16bit
<Ryllez89> anyone here know how i mount the iphone on linux? here show's unable to mount
<iceroot> Kouen: so 255.255.0.0 would be /16
<dr_willis> zer0rez:  what do you mean remapped to screen?
<iceroot> !iphone | Ryllez89
<Edward2> I'm having problems with the Sound Settings. Every time I set the Input Connector to Analog Microphone, it resets itself to Analog Line-In. Why does it do this and is there a conf file I can edit to force it to stay the other way?
<ubottu> Ryllez89: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Edward2> I'm having problems with the Sound Settings. Every time I set the Input Connector to Analog Microphone, it resets itself to Analog Line-In. Why does it do this and is there a conf file I can edit to force it to stay the other way?
<Edward2> I'm having problems with the Sound Settings. Every time I set the Input Connector to Analog Microphone, it resets itself to Analog Line-In. Why does it do this and is there a conf file I can edit to force it to stay the other way?
<FloodBot1> Edward2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kouen> ok
<skegeek> back
<Kiten> skegeek, so far everything looks fine did you install your gpu's proprietary or are you using normal drivers ?
<krambiorix> hi guys
<Kiten> *gpu's proprietary drivers
<krambiorix> what would be a good backup tool to backup files and mysql databases?
<zer0rez> dr_willis, i'd type screen in terminal and i'd really get byobu w/ all it's settings and info @ the bottom
<skegeek> The intel graphic drivers are installed, if that's what you mean...
<Kiten> did you install them is  what i'm getting at ?
<Kiten> s/?//
<skegeek> They were installed automatically.
<bo> hello i had a problem and found out that i need to free up disk space (as when i type "df" i have "0" available and 100% use)... i tried going in the /home/username directory and enter "ls" to see what is there but there was only one thing that i don't think can be responsible for filling up the entire sda5 partition
<iceroot> krambiorix: for mysql "mysqldump"
<iceroot> !backup | krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bo> any ideas?
<skegeek> I checked to make sure.
<iceroot> bo: du -sh *  will show what is using how much space
<Edward2> bo: try ls -la
<MonkeyDust> krambiorix  where did you get your nick?
<dr_willis> zer0rez:  so you set up an alias..
<bo> iceroot: ty
<Kiten> skegeek, hmm you might need to try reverting to vesa, if that doesn't fix it then your monitor is having trouble
<bo> edward2: what is that?
<krambiorix> MonkeyDust, i invented it
<Edward2> bo --list --all
<iceroot> bo: a good way to free up some space is "sudo apt-get autoremoce && sudo apt-get clean"
<Kiten> communicating with *buntu(*nix)
<dr_willis> zer0rez:   you can set byobu where it auto launches as needed
<MonkeyDust> krambiorix  ambiorix is a local historical hero where i come from
<Kiten> iceroot * autoremove :P
<skegeek> It was revering to vesa in 11.10 without resolve.
<iceroot> bo: a good way to free up some space is "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean"
<Jay_Levitt> So just when I think I have a handle on .bashrc vs .bash_profile and login vs interactive shells, Ubuntu has some trickiness where it always runs .bashrc as long as .bash_profile isn't set - but NOT /etc/profile... can anyone point me at an accurate, up-to-date doc on what runs when?
<iceroot> Kiten: thx
<krambiorix> MonkeyDust, yeah that's a flemish hero
<Kiten> np :P
<bo> iceroot and edward2: ty
<zer0rez> dr_willis, no i didn't set one up that's what's weird
<bo> i will try that
<zer0rez> i figured it was a ubuntu thing.
<krambiorix> MonkeyDust, people call me krambo (like rambo) and to make it flemish we added ambiorix
<thomedy> my wireless is down
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: #basj
<Kiten> skegeek, from what i've gathered i'd assume its a laptop ?
<syeroc> noob here. can anyone offer advice on getting a netgear usb wireless adapter to install on a fresh ubuntu install
<thomedy> d i ran wlist scan
<zer0rez> dr_willis,  all my other alias's and variables are working.
<skegeek> Sorry, it'd probably help to tell you that I have an external KOGi LCD connected, not just internal LCd.
<Kouen> another question... how can i know that for rendering purposes its working the graphics card for acceleration by hardware
<Kiten> ahh yeah that would help alot :P
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: no, Ubuntu is going beyond what vanilla bash loads
<iceroot> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 569 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Kiten> skegeek, are you using one or the other soley ? or have you got some conglomerate dual screen setup ?
<Kiten> *solely
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: i dont think ubuntu patched the bash about that feature but ok
<skegeek> They're mirrored
<iceroot> bo: lets use this chat
<bo> ok
<Kiten> ahh do they both blackout or just one ?
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: I'm sure they didn't patch it, they just have some, er, patchwork of scripts that ends up running .bashrc even for interactive shells
<iceroot> bo: the command i gave you will remove packages which are no longer needed on /
<skegeek> I believe they both do it.
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: bashrc is always executed for interactive shells
<Kiten> you using the same driver on both displays ?
<bo> iceroot: ok, and if i want to delete the entire sda5?
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: that is not ubuntu-specific
<skegeek> I assume so.
<iceroot> bo: formating?
<bo> iceroot: throught command prompt
<bo> ?
<iceroot> bo: what about using rm instead of a reformat?
<iceroot> bo: rm -rf /path/to/place/which/you/want/to/remove
<Kiten> skegeek, your using buntu right ?
<bo> iceroot: but how do i know what to rm? use the ls -la?
<skegeek> The internal is a 15.4" WXGA (LVCD output) and external is ~17" FlatScreen which I believe is LCD.
<skegeek> Yes, Ubuntu 10.04
<TiMiDo> bo man rm
<Kiten> gnome ?
<skegeek> Yes.
<iceroot> bo: rm -rf /foo/bar  that will delete the folder bar, rm -rf /foo/bar/ will delete eversything IN bar but not bar itself
<skegeek> Gnome 2.30.2
<iceroot> bo: rm -rf /foo/bar  that will delete the folder bar, rm -rf /foo/bar/* will delete eversything IN bar but not bar itself
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: Ubuntu's own man page says "When an interactive shell that is not a login shell  is  started,  bash reads  and  executes  commands  from /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc, if these files exist."
<Kiten> goto system -> administration-> log file viewer then paste your xorg's to pastebin/pastie/paste.ubuntu
<Kiten> etc
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: yes, and?
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: that is the bash-default
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: and not ubuntu-specific
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: yes, and.. that is not what actually happens.
<Kiten> i have a feeling you might be running different drivers
<bo> iceroot: what is -rf?
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: on Ubuntu, if .bash_profile is not present, an interactive login shell will run .bashrc as well.
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: any errors on "source ~/.bashrc"?
<DrPenguin> bo: -rf = recursive force
<iceroot> bo: -r = recursiv, -f = dont ask questions
<thomedy> would someoe help me set up my wirelss
<bo> iceroot: asking questions is how i learn
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: no, it runs fine. even when the docs say it doesn't run... again, the man page says .bashrc is for interactive NON-login shells, but it runs for interactive YES-login shells as well
<DrPenguin> bo: lol no, thats what -f means, force means to just do it without confirming anything
<iceroot> bo: that should be the normal way for everyone :)
<Kiten> bo he meant -f literally meant that :P
<Kiten> skegeek, did you see my post ?
<bo> lol
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: hm, imo running bashrc on the logonshell (tty1) is the default on every GNU/Linux
<DrPenguin> Jay_Levitt: doesnt bash read .bashlogin if it exists for an interactive login shell and not .bashrc?
<DrPenguin> er… .bash_login
<DrPenguin> … whatever it is
<Jay_Levitt> DrPenguin: I think that's what actually happens, yes.. I know that if .bash_profile is present, .bashrc is NOT run in interactive shell
<Jay_Levitt> I suspect .bash_login would also prevent .bashrc
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: maybe that's true for modern bash, and it's just the man page that's wrong
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: I know at one point a few years ago I was shocked that there was NO single file that was guaranteed to get loaded in all four combinations (interactive vs non, login vs non)
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: yes maybe, i am not using bash here and my shell is acting a little different
<Jay_Levitt> Yes, my zsh works wonderfully as well :) But I'm setting up some servers so I have to hold my nose and use  bash
<iceroot> zsh ftw :)
<Jay_Levitt> Maybe I should just create one central /etc/bash_no_this_one_dammit and have everything else source that.
<danawar2> Heyaa #ubuntu
<fengbo> ?
<DrPenguin> Jay_Levitt: thats what the system does when there is no local bash files in ~
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: maye have a look at #bash if they have another idea for that case
 * Jay_Levitt There's also a confusing comment in th default .bashrc: # If not running interactively, don't do anything
<Jay_Levitt> [ -z "$PS1" ] && return
<bo> iceroot: should i use "du -sh *" in any particular directory to see what i should delete?
#ubuntu 2011-12-31
<danawar2> Looking for a way forward with my programing i know small amounts of C# and java from my year at university and am looking fro a way to help develop my programing skills by helping in development of simple aps can any one point me in the right direction?
<iceroot> bo: its just a good way to see what is taking how much space
<iceroot> bo: for your homedirecty you should use "du -sh .*" too
<iceroot> danawar2: have a look at python (#python)
<danawar2> do you recomend learning phython over c# and java?
<bo> iceroot: so should i use that "sudo apt..." first to get rid of unnecessary packages and then "du - sh .*"?
<DrPenguin> id recommend learning basic over C#..
<iceroot> danawar2: #c is evil microsoft and not os-idenpentend
<danawar2> i am goign into computer security
<danawar2> what would be the best language to learn?
<iceroot> danawar2: microsoft has nothing to do with security
<DrPenguin> semi kidding because I dont like MS.. but, danawar2: your better off learning languages that work on any platform, it makes you much more versatile
<iceroot> danawar2: learn things which are working on all plattforms, perl, python, java and of course c and c++
<DrPenguin> danawar2: you will probably feel a little babied going to python, its much more simpler of a language than java or C# are
<Kiten> danawar2, there is no best language , however C,C++,perl,Java are the most heavily used
<linxeh> python too
<Kiten> as far as web PHP,javascript
<iceroot> also see ##programming
<DrPenguin> danawar2: C/C++ would be a nice place to go, because you can use C/C++ code in tandem with Java
<linxeh> and web, php, java, javascript, c sharp
<Kiten> *rephrase that perl,python
<tiox> I'll say it again for the hell of it, the Linux kernel is heavily made with C.
<iceroot> linxeh: not c sharp
<iceroot> linxeh: its evil and not working on all plattforms
<Kiten> C# isn't cross platform or at least not very portable
<DrPenguin> everytime a C# program is compiled, a kitten is killed
<linxeh> iceroot: its evil. it works on windows. it mostly works on other major platforms. I only work in it when paid highly enough
<iceroot> correct
<Kiten> exactly
<Kiten> don't kill me
<iceroot> linxeh: like unix?
<linxeh> DrPenguin: every time a C++ program is called, someone loses a leg
<mebigfatguy_> Kiten, heh:)
<danawar2> how much do you guys get paid roughly are you software developers?
<Kiten> mebigfatguy_, ;p
<iceroot> linxeh: and is there a free (not a solution killed with software-patents) implementation of c#? no
<danawar2> i thought the best bet for good pay was to go into security or management
<DrPenguin> danawar2: as a Linux Software Engineer for HP, I get payed like.. I think 35G's  a year
<linxeh> iceroot: mono, but as you say, no
<Kiten> the average salary is 70,000 a year
<DrPenguin> danawar2: engineering intern rather *
<linxeh> iceroot: but software patents dont really affect me in the UK
<DrPenguin> im not a full time employee
<linxeh> Kiten: I'm on around £500 a day
<iceroot> DrPenguin: i am also a software engineer for hp :)
<Kiten> for a just graduated full time
<tiox> Interesting. So Mono is a free implementation of C#?
<DrPenguin> iceroot: wow really? thats awesome!
<bazhang> lets return to ubuntu support please
<danawar2> Im in the UK aswell looking despretly for a placement but because i am doing a security course at university no companies want to employ me =[
<Kiten> i meant in US so 70,000 $
<linxeh> bazhang: good point :)
<Jay_Levitt> iceroot: Can I blame you for my favorite HP-UX bug?
<crazymarine> ok this is wierd, if i try installing 10.04 through cd, i get a mount error, but if i install through usb it works fine
<iceroot> Jay_Levitt: its sad but we are using AIX instead of HP-UX.......
<Jay_Levitt> haha
<iceroot> crazymarine: when does the error happen? directloy after grub?
<crazymarine> no when i boot from cd to do an install
<iceroot> crazymarine: that is grub, its also used on the cd
<iceroot> crazymarine: there is a bug about "grub can not handle your sata device correctly when it is set to a specific mode in the bios"
<tiox> iceroot: Long live WebOS! It's a miracle HP decided to open-source it.
<iceroot> crazymarine: and because of that grub cant use the cd but grub itself is starting fine
<crazymarine> it cant mount /dev/loop0
<iceroot> crazymarine: thats sounds like the issue
<riddlebox> can you integrate your google calendar to the unity calendar?
<digitard> is there a simple cli way to view contents of a torrent file, specificaly info_hash field. Something like:   less file.torrent
<crazymarine> is there a fix in the works for it?
<tiox> riddlebox: Without looking stuff up, I think the calendar in Ubuntu depends on evolution-common. Thunderbird is an E-Mail client that can be modified to use a bridge between Evolution calendar with it's celendar, which you can then integrate your Google calendar into.
<DrPenguin> digitard: is a torrent file human readable mumbo jumbo?
<iceroot> crazymarine: i am not sure, the workaround was to set the SATA mode to a different mode in the bios
<Kiten> linxeh, nice
<Kiten> linxeh, being unemployed sucks
<MonkeyDust> DrPenguin  a torrent contains data to go and search the net to download something
<iceroot> digitard: a torrent is just a (zipped?) xml file
<tiox> But you also need to find the calendar extension for Thunderbird. Sunbird might be better if you want just a calendar.
<riddlebox> tiox, I want the integration like there is in gnome3
<kzman> hi, question: how can I know the packages that a task group (tasksel)?
<iceroot> kzman: --list-tasks
<digitard> DrPenguin, some of it is readable  but i can't figure out where the info hash is
<iceroot> kzman: also see "man tasksel"
<DrPenguin> digitard: that doesnt look like an ascii file
<kzman> iceroot, mmh, thank you
<iceroot> kzman: --list-packages sounds better
<tiox> riddlebox: Try this out. Not sure how updated it is, but it might still work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleCalendarWithEvolution
<tiox> Also, real men use man.
<digitard> DrPenguin, actually i thinks it's all ascii
<DrPenguin> digitard: I beg to differ
<DrPenguin> digitard: some of the stuff in there yeah you can read, but theres a TON of junk in the middle that when you cat the file for example, it will make your shell freakout
<iceroot> digitard: as i said, a torrent file is xml (and maybe zipped)
<digitard> iceroot, how would i attempt viewing the contents to find the value for the info_hash field?
<okapi> any one can help me to mount Vxworks hard drive on ubuntu?
<Melissa2012> anyone awake? :)
<dalekusa> I have a question about booting into the command line
<DrPenguin> Melissa2012: im sleeping
<Melissa2012> so let me get this straight.  I have 4GB RAM and 1GB video RAM.  If I install 32bit Ubuntu, all Unbuntu can use is 3.5GB RAM and 0.5GB video ram, total=4GB?   but if I install the 64bit Ubuntu, Ubuntu can use the total of 5GB memory?
<iceroot> !nox | dalekusa
<ubottu> dalekusa: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Melissa2012> anyonw know?
<Melissa2012> iceroot: you will know :)
<DrPenguin> Melissa2012: if you wanna use ALL that memory yeah you will need 64bit
<iceroot> Melissa2012: yes
<dalekusa> what do I do if i want to change back into a graphical interface?
<iceroot> dalekusa: ctrl + alt + f7
<Melissa2012> iceroot: once I install Ubuntu on my D: drive, or sda2, can I make a ONE IMAGE backup file somehow and restore it from a boot CD if needed?
<dalekusa> as i boot?
<iceroot> digitard: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtorrentviewer/
<iceroot> Melissa2012: yes, e.g. with dd or clonezilla
<iceroot> !clone | Melissa2012
<ubottu> Melissa2012: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> Melissa2012: forget the text from ubottu
<Melissa2012> iceroot: so I boot clonezilla from CD and backup to one image file and to restore boot CD and restore?
<clear`> pervane2626: dont pm people
<iceroot> Melissa2012: correct
<iceroot> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Melissa2012> pervane2626: no I dont want to go out on a date with you, thanks for asking :)
<Melissa2012> iceroot: clonezilla is the best easiest way for a noob?
<digitard> DrPenguin, iceroot thanks
<edbian> Melissa2012, get off IRC and install your OS already!
<iceroot> Melissa2012: i think so, never used it :)
<mongy> Melissa2012: I recommend clonezilla
<edbian> :P
<Melissa2012> edbian: lol :)
<dalekusa> so to boot into gui, I press ctrl + alt+ f7 as the computer boots?
<Melissa2012> mongy: where is the official clonezilla ISO?
<mongy> Melissa2012: clonezilla.org
<DrPenguin> dalekusa: … what? Ubuntu by default will boot into a "gui", unless something goes awry during boot
<iceroot> dalekusa: at the moment your system is booting without a gui?
<Melissa2012> edbian: I was just trying to fully understand.  so I came to ask,  If I install 32bit Ubuntu, all Unbuntu can use is 3.5GB RAM and 0.5GB video ram, total=4GB?   but if I install the 64bit Ubuntu, Ubuntu can use the total of 5GB memory?
<Melissa2012> mongy: ok cool
<iceroot> dalekusa: do you have a gui installed by default?
<edbian> dalekusa, you wait for it to boot, then press ctrl+alt+F7   (however this is the default thing it boots to)
<DrPenguin> edbian: thats actually incorrect.. by default were on tty1, then when X spawns we switch to tty7
<mongy> Melissa2012: it will see 3.3gb ram and all your video ram.  Install a PAE kernel for it to see all your ram, or install 64bit
<dalekusa> I am running a GUI.
<edbian> Melissa2012, I think that if you install 32 bit you'll get 3Gb of ram and the entire 1Gb of video card.  But other than that, yes
<edbian> DrPenguin, I see
<Melissa2012> mongy: im installing 64bit Ubuntu anyway
<iceroot> Melissa2012: why not just using amd64 as we already said 100 times instead of asking again?
<DrPenguin> edbian: but thats only because by convention, X is told to spawn on tty7, this isnt set in stone
<Melissa2012> mongy: i was just trying to learn about it thats all
<Melissa2012> iceroot: because im learning
<iceroot> Melissa2012: and we told you 50 times why you will not see 4gb with 32bit :)
<edbian> DrPenguin, indeed. :)  I would prefer it on tty 4 myself!  Who needs 6 tty's ?
<Melissa2012> iceroot: trying to understand properly, out of interest :)
<Melissa2012> iceroot: im a slow learner, sory :(
<edbian> Melissa2012, you've learned.  Now install!
<edbian> :)
<Melissa2012> edbian:  :-)
<DrPenguin> edbian: exactly, Ive reduced my system to 2, and made the non X one a non root login shell to prevent intrusion
<Melissa2012> iceroot: it wasn't 50 times, i was told 26 times :-)
<iceroot> Melissa2012: ah ok :) then everything is fine and you have 24 times left :)
<DrPenguin> for i in {1..24}; do; echo "Melissa2012: use 64bit!"; done
<DrPenguin> done
<Melissa2012> mongy: look what google found for me :-)  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-clonezilla-on-usb/
<Melissa2012> iceroot: :-)
<mongy> Melissa2012: I use it on usb too, on the same external hd I dump the images to
<iceroot> Melissa2012: you can use a normal ubuntu-livecd for clonezilla
<kzman> what does packages the «Basic Ubuntu server» task have?
<edbian> Melissa2012, did you figure out why that link you posted said you could only use 4Gb with that proc?
<iceroot> hm, what is the metapackage for the server-edition?
<iceroot> i though it was "ubuntu-server"
<mongy> Melissa2012: it's just a script (a good one) for partimage/partclone, so yes, you could run those commands in another distro.
<thomedy> this suks i cant find a concrete answer to setting up my wireless
<thomedy> when i hit ping it says network unreachable
<edbian> thomedy, whats your concrete question?
<lwizardl> Hello, doesn anyone know why my firefox browser version 9.01 running on Ubuntu. Every 5-10 minutes always pops back up to be the active window on the screen? I have removed all the addons and extensions and it still does the same thing.
<DrPenguin> thomedy: whats the issue
<edbian> thomedy, does sudo iwlist scan   show you wifi networkis?
<edbian> networks*
<thomedy> okay... i have gotten to i think the dhclient but i dont know what address to if_name on the ubuntu help pages
<thomedy> i actually did the iwlist scan
<edbian> thomedy, what did iwlist scan say?
<thomedy> its ipv6 i think or at least inet6
<lalagirl> hi everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thomedy> let me run it again
<edbian> lalagirl, hello...
<edbian> thomedy, it should list wifi networks
<bazhang> lalagirl, no need for all the !
<lalagirl> hi edbian  how are you?
<lalagirl> I'm sorry if that bothers you bazhang
<edbian> lalagirl, fine, you got a question?
<bazhang> lalagirl, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<DrPenguin> oh Man, lalagirl is beying very explanitory
<edbian> bazhang, I asked her first!!!
<DrPenguin> s/explanitory/explanatory/
<thomedy> i did it earlier and it gave me wlan- info now it is giving me no scan  results
<lalagirl> i don't have a question right now, i'm here to help answer questions… lol
<edbian> thomedy, are you in range of any wifi networks?
<thomedy> i really want to get to admin status on linux cuz i want to run my own servers
<thomedy> yeah
<edbian> thomedy, what card is this?
<edbian> thomedy, what wifi card?
<thomedy> +crap i forget the command one sec i just ran that
<edbian> thomedy, sudo lspci -k   you could pastebin it: paste.ubuntu.com
<thomedy> ar5001 wireless afrom atheros
<thomedy> yeah i found it
<thomedy> well that will take me a very long time because my linux machine is not connected im typing and typing but i will do it
<thomedy> i have to hit paste bin on this machine and then type what i see onmy other machine
<edbian> thomedy, what driver is currently installed?  what others are available?
<Chipzzz> i have i have onieric on a desktop and USB headphones to keep the neighbors happy. The headphones disappear from the USB bus after about an hour... anybody know how to fix it?
<thomedy> is there a good website i could learn from on a later time i want to be better at linux
<Zopiac> Is there any way to have someone SSH onto your computer without port forwarding?
<thomedy> it says ethernet atheros ar 5001
<DrPenguin> Zopiac: I dont believe so
<thomedy> or ath5k
<Zopiac> DrPenguin: Pity.
<DrPenguin> Zopiac: why cant you port forward?
<thomedy> 5k is the driver and ar is the controller
<thomedy> sorry
<thomedy> i have alot to learn about networking i want to get it cuz its powerful
<Zopiac> DrPenguin: Landlord owns router connecting through
<DrPenguin> Zopiac: hack in, heel never know ^^
<thomedy> that is actually the only ethernet i see
<thomedy> oh wait there is a nother
<bo> i believe i have filled up my entire sda5 where karmic is installed, and i want to completely free up space on that partition...
<thomedy> r8169 by realtek
<Zopiac> DrPenguin: I don't have direct access to the router (trying to get this for my brother, a few states away) but otherwise I would
<bo>  i tried "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean" and it returned all 0s (meaning that there were no (unneeded) packages to clean i think)...
<bo>  i also tried "du -sh.*" in the /home directory and got a bunch of "permission denied"
<bo> can anybody help please?
<DrPenguin> bo: generally speaking, unless your root (but I could be wrong) you cant poke around in other peoples home dirs
<bo> i have not tried 'rm' because i am not sure how to use it / where to use it
<DrPenguin> bo: dont start blindly rming stuff, you will render your system poop
<bo> drpenguin: how do you suggest i free up space (i don't need ANY data on that sda5 partition)?
<Chief_G> can office 2010 be run under ubuntu using wine?
<DrPenguin> bo: what is on sda5?
<lalagirl> Hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I have an Apple notebook and I was thinking about dual booting Mac OS X and Ubuntu. Is there a guide for that somewhere?
<bo> 9.10 karmic
<Chipzzz> bo: you could reformat the partition
<bazhang> Chief_G, check the appdb
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: is it an intel or ppc mac?
<totem> lalagirl, yay, mac
<lalagirl> DrPenguin it's a brand new intel core i7
<bazhang> !appdb | Chief_G
<ubottu> Chief_G: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bo> chipzzz: yeah... i'm hesistant to do so...what would be the best way to do that? i have the 9.10 installation cd
<lalagirl> totem lol you have a mac as well?
<lalagirl> totem I love Mac OS X
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: ok, then your gonna need to be careful, supposidly there is an issue in 11.04+ where ubuntu borks the efi partition and some people have needed their macs lobos replaced (I ifnd that to be bs but meh)
<lalagirl> DrPenguin Maybe I'll just run a virtual machine
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: the simplest way to go about this would be to install rEFIt, then, using bootcamp, partition your system and install it on that pt, root and all
<Chipzzz> bo: is your system installed to sda5?
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: VM is mucho safer, esp if you dont need significant hw acceleration
<bo> karmic yes, but windows on sda1 and sda 2
<Chipzzz> bo: you could just reinstall if you have no data that you care about
<bo> chipzzz: using the installation cd? i think that's where i messed up in the first place when i installed it... because i had up to sda12 i think, and i deleted all of them except windows partitions... so i need to figure out how to properly install karmic on a partition so that the partition is not 100% used (1967636)
<lalagirl> Okay I'll buy VMWare Fusion, right? http://store.vmware.com/store?Action=DisplayPage&Env=BASE&Locale=en_US&SiteID=vmware&id=ProductDetailsPage&productID=165310200&resid=Tv5bcgoBAlgAADo9DdsAAAAw&rests=1325292399048
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: lol dont pay for Fusion
<digitard> gtorrentviewer doesn't install on 64bit, any alternatives?
<lalagirl> DrPenguin what do you mean?
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: you can use VMWare Server for Free, or Virtual Box
<crazymarine> there are open source vm clients
<DrPenguin> if you had to pay for a Hypervisor, then id go with Workstation.. im gonna buy a license before I graduate from school
<Kiten> digitard, Transmission ?
<lalagirl> DrPenguin does it run on mac?
<Kiten> digitard, vuze, Deluge
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: ofcourse
<aBound> crazymarine, If by VM you mean virtualization there is a tool called: Virtualbox.
<Chief_G> the wine app is often outdated and does not accurately reflects the progress made by individuals that don't bother to update the database
<Kiten> digitard,  oh nvm
<aBound> lalagirl, :P
<edbian> Why does VLC often not synchronize audio and video when player movies?
<crazymarine> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Chipzzz> bo: if the deleted partitions (now free space) are contiguous you can reinstall with / at sda5 and /home in a new partition in the free space... there are advantages to keep / and /home on separate partitions
<lalagirl> DrPenguin it says vmware vcenter server is over $2000!!!!!!!
<Kiten> edbian, uhh might not be vlc's fault maybe the video and audio aren't synced in the video
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: thats not VMWare Server
<edbian> Kiten, mmm, perhaps
<lalagirl> hey aBound !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i missed you, how are you? ready for new years eve?
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: thats probably something along the lines of VSphere
<lalagirl> http://store.vmware.com/store/vmware/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.233867900
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: yeah thts for VSphere, thats a management service for ESX(i)
<bo> chipzzz: i am not sure what you are saying
<shankysv87> i can't seem to get software to stay launched when they are working via wine.
<DrPenguin> http://www.vmware.com/products/server/overview.html
<thomedy> `on the ubuntu wireless trouble shoot page it says to ype lshw and look for claimed unclamed enabled and disabled... i dont have any of that
<fokkle> lalagirl, probably want to skip that version unless you've got a server with ~32GB of mem lying around somewhere.
<aBound> lalagirl, Hope something good comes out of new years.
<Kiten> edbian, try another video player if its synced then its with VLC
<edbian> Kiten, good point
<edbian> Kiten, thanks
<shankysv87> i need help with wine  1.3
<aBound> lalagirl, Missed you too but I'll be right back.
<Chipzzz> bo: right now, if I understand, you have two Windows partitions, ubuntu on sda5, and a bunch of free space, right?
<bo> chipzzz: i think i just want to install the basics... not sure about the advantages... just want to be able to use it
<Kiten> edbian, no problem :P
<bo> chipzzz: i used "df" and got under "use" 100% for sda5 and 48% for sda1 (windows)
<bo> chipzzz: yes, except i don't know about the free space
<bo> chipzzz: and i think ubuntu is taking up sda 6 also?
<lalagirl> DrPenguin it says VMWare vSphere is a paid product
<lalagirl> http://www.vmware.com/products/datacenter-virtualization/server/compare.html
<aBound> Back had to add the minimize/maximize buttons to my gnome-shell. Blah I don't understand why they aren't there by default.
<ubuntuser1> hello, is there any application for parental control to restrict access to websites?
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: yeah.. but i told you NOT to use VSphere
<bazhang> lalagirl, and not what you want, at all.
<bazhang> !VM | lalagirl please have a careful read
<ubottu> lalagirl please have a careful read: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Balthazar> Anyone know how to restore the floating menu with the undo history in GIMP? I accidentally closed it.:-(
<bazhang> !virtualbox | lalagirl and this too, please
<ubottu> lalagirl and this too, please: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lalagirl> bazhang I'm on a mac...
<jeran> does anyone know if ATI Radeon x1200 works well on Mint 11 os
<bazhang> lalagirl, and ? vbox runs on MACS
<Chipzzz> bo: if you run "sudo parted" you can see what the partitioning looks like
<bo> chipzzz: when i am logged in? just type "sudo parted"?
<nixnine> hey guys, I am getting the following error on startup, something about "Invalid Environment Block".  anyone help with that?
<thomedy> if i toggle ifconfig down/up
<thomedy>  i get scan back
<ubuntuser1> hello, is there a way to avoid the logon screen where the password has to be typed? I just updated to 11.10 and I had the pc to login automatically
<thomedy> it seems like a bug
<bo> chipzzz: i can only access the command line
<shankysv87> where can i get help with wine?
<lalagirl> virtualbox does not support aero if I were to run windows on mac
<bazhang> lalagirl, and how is that related to UBUNTU support
<DrPenguin> thats a good point
<bazhang> lalagirl, try #vbox
<nixnine> I am running ubuntu 11.10 from a 16 gb flashdrive.
<lalagirl> that means virtualbox might have limited capabilities when running other operating systems
<DrPenguin> nixnine: that kinda smells of a filesystem issue
<fokkle> Balthazar, which menu?  are you talking about the layers applet?
<lalagirl> such as ubuntu
<Chipzzz> bo: parted is the command line version of gparted (disk manager)
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: it has nothing to do with the platform.. its the implementation of the hypervisor
<lalagirl> what does ubuntu use? GNOME or something?
<Balthazar> fokkle: yeah, that one
<lalagirl> what's hypervisor?
<bazhang> lalagirl, yet this is all theoretical, and vbox runs fine. try it and we can troubleshoot. no telling with what if's
<DrPenguin> a Hypervisor is the application(s) that allow you to run multiple OS's
<fokkle> Balthazar:  hit ctrl+L
<bo> chipzzz: so... when i am logged in? just type "sudo parted"?
<Balthazar> fokkle: Gracias!
<Chipzzz> bo: yes
<DrPenguin> for example, VMWare Workstation is the ideal Hypervisor software for supporting 3dGraphics and gaming, whereas ESX(i) is more towards enterprise level computing
<aBound> Virtualbox has seamless windows which is nice.
<ubuntuser1> hello, is there a way to avoid the logon screen where the password has to be typed? I used to have the pc to login automatically and now it asks for password
<nixnine> Well, I can still boot into the system.  I read it is a grub issue and can be resolved.
<w_> anyone using gnome-shell?
<bo> chipzzz: ok, and after i see what it looks like, then what?
<nixnine> I am and love it
<aBound> w_, I'm using gnome-shell.
<Chipzzz> bo: "help" gives you the list of commands and "print all" shows you the partitions
<lalagirl> how much memory does the virtual machine need to run windows?
<lalagirl> i mean
<lalagirl> ubuntu
<|Slacker|> how do I get info about my cpu?
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: id say "comfortably" atleast a gig
<DrPenguin> slack-m: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nixnine> but is 11.10 using grub2?
<bo> chipzzz: so i should be able to manipulate the partitions from "sudo parted"?
<w_> nixnine u know how to put the upgrade count next the hour on the top panel?
<Chipzzz> bo: yes, absolutely
<lalagirl> i'm assuming windows uses a lot more memory
<|Slacker|> thanks....I was doing it the wrong way lol
<bo> chipzzz: ok thanks.... i'm going to try
<nixnine> sorry, no.
<fokkle> lalagirl: if vista or 7, 1.5 to 2.0GB
<w_> thanks
<Chipzzz> bo: my pleasure and good luck
<aBound> I'm using Ubuntu and it's consuming about 800MBs.
<lalagirl> fokkle okay thanks
<lalagirl> aBound and are you running anything?
<aBound> On my 16GB laptop.
<fokkle> you can make it on 1gb but it will be so-so
<lalagirl> aBound are you running any programs/applications
<aBound> lalagirl, Nothing really just gnome-shell and xchat.
<lalagirl> aBound oh okay… thanks
<aBound> lalagirl, Oh yeah and synapse.
<aBound> :P
<shankysv87> where can i go to get help with wine?
<DrPenguin> winehq.org
<shankysv87> ty
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lalagirl> I decided to buy VMware Fusion 4 for Mac, mainly because it is designed specifically for the Mac platform. This might give some performance boost or something...
<bazhang> !ot | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nixnine> this a supposed answer.  Can someone look at it and tell me what they think?  http://pastebin.com/6XHitd8R
<ubuntuser1> hello, is there a way to avoid the logon screen where the password has to be typed? I used to have the pc to login automatically and now it asks for password
<|Slacker|> is there any issues running a 32 bit OS on a 64  bit cpu?
<lalagirl> bazhang it's not off topic… I'm trying to run Ubuntu using VM software
<DrPenguin> |Slacker|: i dont think so
<bazhang> |Slacker|, nope
<DrPenguin> you just wont get all the 64bit goodness
<bazhang> lalagirl, please proceed with any and all support questions here; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<|Slacker|> it's my first experience with a 64 bit cpu but it's an old laptop
<lalagirl> |Slacker| not at all… you just won't utilize the true capabilites that 64bit software offers… also you won't be able to run 64bit software on a 32bit operating system
<Kiten> [Slacker] nope there is none you just can't run 64bit applications
<|Slacker|> :)
<lalagirl> bazhang don't be rude. :)
<Kiten> and you can't gain the benefits of more than 4gb of rams
<|Slacker|> thanks people
<Kiten> *ram
<|Slacker|> this lappy has only 512mb ram
<|Slacker|> 11.10 is kind sluggish here
<dr_willis> |Slacker|:  may be worth using Lubuntu on it then.
<DrPenguin> |Slacker|: oo.. you may not want to use ubuntu.. maybe Lubuntu is better
<Kiten> my eyesight is getting worse everyday
<DrPenguin> LXDE requires mucho less resources
<Kiten> Fluxbox is Super lightweight
<lalagirl> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<thomedy> can someone tell me if this makes sense i think i may have wrapped my head around a possible problem
<|Slacker|> thanks...gonna give lubuntu a try
<Kiten> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<DrPenguin> it doenst have all that extra junk in popular OS's like ubuntu or kubuntu
<ubuntuser1> what is the minimum amount of recommended ram a pc needs to run lubuntu?
<thomedy> i have a broken battery so my card is in power saving mode
<thomedy> all the time
<DrPenguin> ubuntuser1: id say 256
<lalagirl> DrPenguin what "junk" do popular operating systems have?
<thomedy> does that make sense
<DrPenguin> lalagirl: just all those extra applications and stuff
<Kiten> lalagirl, preloaded applications
<DrPenguin> thomedy: broken battery? like.. laptop battery or cmos battery?
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is getting decently feature complete for getting 'work' done.
<thomedy> no just the batter
<Melissa2012> edbian: you here?
<thomedy> im fairly certain cmos is fine
<DrPenguin> thomedy: WHAT battery
<lalagirl> ubuntuser1, according to the website, it says "System requirements
<lalagirl> A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use."
<thomedy> the power source on my laptop
<Melissa2012> edbian: im installing Ubuntu, should I select that mp3 audio box?
<thomedy> i keep it plugged in al lthe time but the computer registers it as very low no matter what
<Melissa2012> edbian: something about installing flash and audio codecs?  should I select it?
<DrPenguin> thomedy: ok so laptop battery, and no that doesnt make sense.. unless your laptops CMOS is retained by your laptop battery which some laptops do that
<Melissa2012> anyone?
<thomedy> well i gues i dont know if that is the case
<Kiten> speaking of batteries i have to ask why does the battery monitor take a minute to update ?
<Melissa2012> DrPenguin: ?
<ubuntuser1> is tehre any way to override the login screen when loading ubuntu? I updated from 10.04 to 11.10 and I used to have it without the login screen
<DrPenguin> Kiten: dunno, I use conky for monitoring battery
<andygraybeal> is there a better 'mail' program at the command prompt?  i want to read the local system mail, but the 'mail' program seems uhg.
<Kiten> yeah thats what i'm using
<thomedy> dang it this is driving me crzyi think the problem that im running into.. is wlan0 is turning itself off
<DrPenguin> Kiten: oh? you should be able to tell conky how often to poll
<dr_willis> ubuntuser1:  you mean auto-login?
<ubuntuser1> dr_willis, yes :)
<Kiten> DrPenguin, yeah but i think 0.5 is quite often
<dr_willis> !autologin
<dr_willis> ubuntuser1:  lightdm has that feature i belive
<bo> anybody know how i can properly use "sudo parted"?
<Kiten> DrPenguin, you wouldn't by chance know how to set up gauges would you ?
<bo> *how i can learn how to
<dr_willis> bo:  you are looking for a parted tutorial or 2 you mean?
<Melissa2012> dr_willis: something about installing flash and audio codecs?  should I select it?
<DrPenguin> Kiten: if I had it, id just look at my conkyrc, but my laptops been in the shop for almost a month (DEATH TO GEEK SQUAD)
<ubuntuser1> dr_willis, sorry but I have no idea what is that. Is it a command or a program? or a config option?
<lalagirl> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1.2 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 428 kB
<bo> dr: tutorial, sure
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html
<dr_willis> i tend to use other tools
<Kiten> DrPenguin, aww man if you live in east TN dude i coulda fixed it for free
<ubuntuser1> dr_willis, lalagirl, DrPenguin, thanks :)
<dr_willis> bo:  gparted, fdisk, or cfdisk is what i tend to use. but parted has other features
<Kiten> Geek Squad is about as smart as a desktop publishing teacher
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 if you want, you could
<DrPenguin> Kiten: I could of fixed it to, but I would of had to pay for a new mobo which since its uner a 3 year warranty I aint gonna do that
<DrPenguin> Kiten: oh I know, I used to be an Agent
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 i would select it
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 it's optional
<Kiten> yeah bestbuy usually suckers you into geeksquad
<lalagirl> ubuntuser1 anytime. :)
<DrPenguin> I just got it because I got an insane discount on it
<bo> dr_willis: ty, but i can only access command line because the sda5 that my karmic is installed on apparently is only 2.136 GB which gave an error status of 256 i think
<Kiten> DrPenguin, ().()
<DrPenguin> its a good idea to have it versus paying for parts on your own.. if the darn service was decent
<dr_willis> bo:  cfdisk is easier to use then fdisk, or parted. but it depends on your needs
<DrPenguin> fdisk is easy to use >_>
<bo> dr: or my options lol
<Kiten> bo: if you have spare flash drive you can install gparted on to it and boot it live if your mobo supports it
<aBound> I'm off have a good one. :)
<Kiten> later ;)
<bo> kiten: wouldn't command line be easier? from quickly looking at the list of commands, it seems like all i would have to do is move or resize... properly of course
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: i did
<downloader> Can anyone confirm that sopcast-player works for them? http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/detail?name=sopcast-player-0.7.2.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 that's great! :)
<clean> Anybody using nixnote ?
<fokkle> bo: i've used parted.  how do you need to set up the disk?
<Kiten> bo uhh no you should use gparted its much safer
<DrPenguin> bo: you may as well just grab SystemRescueCD
<DrPenguin> it includes gparted, plus some other awesome tools for system repair and recovery
<lalagirl> downloader you want us to download and test if sopcast-player works?
<downloader> lalagirl: :)
<bo> i have 400 GB on my hard drive and i want to allocate about 150 GB to windows (my parents use that) and have the rest for karmic
<Melissa2012> why is the install saying "wiping swap space for security, this may take a long time"?
<z7> is there a way to create custom grub entries which start defferent sets of services, like some livecd that have several boot options in the grub menu such as 'no network' 'to ram' etc
<DrPenguin> Melissa2012: a swap drive is similar to a paging file.. if theres any data in there that wasnt wiped hen it was being used, it could cause issues
<lalagirl> Melissa2012, it may take a while...
<Melissa2012> :(
<Melissa2012> we talking hours?
<fokkle> bo:  so you don't have 150GB unallocated, but need to shrink something....  in that case, they're certainly right.  just download the iso for gparted and do the shrinking from the livecd.
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 probably
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 some people reported that it took hours … is there a way you can skip it?
<fokkle> bo: it'll be much safer than trying to resize while your existing system is running.
<bo> ah ok
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: no its' OK it finisghed wiping and now is contiuong the install :)
<dr_willis> gparted has its own live-cd that just does gparted. makes it small download. and quick to boot.
<Melissa2012> I have a laptop with a Nivida video card.  how I install the drivers for the video card?
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 okay, that's great! nice. you're installing Ubuntu 11.10?
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: the latest
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: just downloaded it today
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 you can install the drivers after Ubuntu is finished installing
<bo> fokkle: ...but for example, on # 3, there is 195 GB (it is extended) and i am not using that (but it shows up)
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 i'll show you how when you're done installing Ubuntu
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: how do I install the nvidia video drivers afterwards?
<shankysv87> doesn't seem like anyone is currently online in #winehq so asking in here...
<downloader> Shouldn't girls be doing something else on Friday night?
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: ok :-)
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: you going to be on for awhile?
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 you basically go to the software center and download this package that will allow you to use Nvidia graphics technology
<shankysv87> programs refuse to stay open after installation...
<Melissa2012> downloader: lalagirl and I are having a girls night out, installing ubuntu :-)
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 I'll be here for a little while
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: cool brb
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 okay :)
<shankysv87> they install just fine but then as soon as i try to open them, they close immediately after
<eggman2001> what command can I use to view a log file, but if I want to start at the end?
<bo> fokkle: so couldn't i just move the 3rd partition to sda5 using sudo parted?
<ryan_8432> i have a agateway ma7 and i recently installed ubuntu 11.10 and my wireless isnt being recognized by ubuntu but the wireless light on my laptop is on.
<lalagirl> downloader we're an inteligent female species… we can do whatever we want on Friday night
<lalagirl> downloader *wink*
<thomedy> okay im googling... but i quit... im officially asking... please someon walk me through the process of setting up my wireless again
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: that was quick, it's installed already and now rebooting.
<bo> lalagirl: how is "intelligent" related to being female (in the context of what u do tonight)
<bazhang> lalagirl, thats enough.
<lalagirl> bazhang what's enough?
<DrPenguin> ubuntu using female? now I needs me one of them.. thomedy what is your problem?
<bazhang> lalagirl, the offtopic chit chat is not for here.
<bo> lol @ drpenguin
<thomedy>  well i will say the macro then try to work it to the micro... macro: stumped, frustrated, and ill equipped, micro:
<thomedy> i have a wireless that was set up
<thomedy> but it turned itself off
<thomedy> and i tried googling and fixing it... i cant find much
<thomedy> that is working at least
<lalagirl> bazhang if you really have something against me, you don't have to express it openly. you can send a private message instead
<thomedy> i can toggle ifconfig down/up
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: ok its finished, whats next? :)
<thomedy> and get my scan back on iwlist scan but it turns itself off again
<thomedy> sometimes almost immediately
<DrPenguin> thomedy: have ya looked at dmesg to see whats going on?
<thomedy> i will do taht now i  have never tryied that one sec please
<ryan_8432> how do i figure out why ubuntu isnt detecting my wireless card?
<thomedy> woh thats big what did i just do error logging of some sort
<DrPenguin> thomedy: dmesg is a command that dumps you the kernel logs
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: I have a problem. My wireless router doesnt show up,. why?
<thomedy> the bottom message in my dmessg says addrconf(netdev_up) wlan0 link is not ready
<shankysv87> ryan_8432, might want to check to see if its loading the drivers... i had that problem a while back.
<DrPenguin> can ya pastebin your dmesg?
<ryan_8432> shankysv87, how do i check that?
<thomedy> i wish... the machine is not connected ata ll
<shankysv87> i have to check. give me a minute to look. I'm rather new to linux myself...
<thomedy> okay it says deathenticating from (add) by local choice reason=3
<thomedy> im going to see what i can find on that
<shankysv87> ryan_8432, have terminal open?
<thomedy> i think taht might be key and it is the log right above the last
<Melissa2012> i found my wireless router, connected, but ubuntu keeps saying it's been disconnected :(
<bo> is anybody familiar with using sudo parted to reallocate partition space?
<SamplingSunday> I am running ubuntu 10.04 and am trying to install a new graphics driver. But, I need to uninstall a old graphics driver to do this? How do I do this? Google has failed me. :(
<bo> i was thinking about moving space from an extended partition to the one that i am running 9.10 on
<dr_willis> SamplingSunday:  tell the channel  what drivers, what card, what have you tried
<Melissa2012> i cant connect properly to my wireless router.  Is the wireless in ubuntu buggy?
<brandon> I wouldn't say so, it works fine for me.
<Melissa2012> my windows laptop can connect no problems but when I try ubuntu it fails
<brandon> hmm, I'm a newb at all this so you should probably ignore me lol
<mongy> good luck men with your ardous task...  I'm to bed.
<SamplingSunday> dr_willis: The driver I am trying to install is the proprietary ati-driver 11-12-x86.x86_64, it is for a radeon hd 5450.  The driver I need to uninstall is aparently an older fglrx driver.  I deactivated it from 'Administration' > 'Hardware Drivers', but that didn't work as I got the same message as before.
<SamplingSunday> I just don't know how to uninstall. :/
<mongy> SamplingSunday: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx then see http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<SamplingSunday> Thank you mongy! :D
<SamplingSunday> My google-foo is off pretty bad if I couldn't find that. >.<
<mongy> SamplingSunday: it's pretty thorough.  just copy paste
<SamplingSunday> awesome thank you!
<dr_willis> copy, paste, pray
<SamplingSunday> lol pretty much
<Melissa2012> it seems wireless is buggy. I tried 8-9 times to connect to wireless router before it finally connected
<Melissa2012> i told it to install flash support at install, but flash dont work
<dr_willis> how did you install flash?
<Melissa2012> dr_willis: when i did a brand new install, it asked me if I wanted to select flash mp3 support and I chose yes
<dr_willis> Melissa2012:  that works for me.. :) but often flash can be flakey on some sites.
<Melissa2012> dr_willis: firefox claims I need flash, so what do I do?
<Kiten> Melissa2012, in terminal sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer (i think lemme check)
<Kiten> yeah thats it
<benn> talking about flash, how can i find the flash files in .mozzila/firefox/xxxx.default/cache? fast?
<benn> not video files
<benn> i mean video files
<Kiten> or go to youtube in firefox and when it prompts you to install plugins click it
<benn> flv's
<Kiten> benn :P made your mind up yet ?
<benn> Kiten
<benn> i did but..
<Melissa2012> how do u reboot?  no reboot anywhere?  only shut down, hibernate etc
<Melissa2012> Kiten: ty
<Kiten> Melissa2012, there is a power icon in the top right corner
<Kiten> if it doesn't show up
<benn> i want the real flv files that videos produce in tmp from players in firefox
<Kiten> Applications->Accessories->terminal and type sudo reboot
<itaylor57> Melissa2012, chose shutdown and a reboot button will appear
<Melissa2012> Kiten: yes and it only shows suspend, hibernate and shut down, but no reoobt
<Melissa2012> itaylor57: ok weird :P
<Kiten> then choose shutdown it should ask to reboot or shutdown
<benn> Kiten i heard first there where in Filesystem/tmp but after the old flash 10 they where moved in firefox cache.. but i cant find them
<Kiten> benn give me a sec i'm a bit rusty at find
<lalagirl> Hello.
<Melissa2012> Kiten: where do I type?
<Kiten> in terminal ?
<Melissa2012> where is terminal?
<Kiten> goto applications then under accesories then click terminal
<smitherwick> Hey lala
<Kiten> applications is in the top left corner
<Melissa2012> Kiten: nope. only dash home
<Melissa2012> no aaplications
<Kiten> Melissa2012, 11.04 ?
<benn> Kin dash home search terminals
<lalagirl> Melissa2012 press CTRL+ALT+T for terminal
<Melissa2012> Kiten: trhe latest
<Melissa2012> lalagirl: ok
<benn> Kiten a second past
<Kiten> benn :P one minute bud i'm looking
<benn> sure
<Vilemaxim> I accidentally killed a partition table using parted mklabel gpt. It warned me, but I thought I was pointing to a different drive. Anyway, anyone know the changes of recovery the original partition table?
<Ologn> Vilemaxim: A file system usually contains multiple superblocks
<Kiten> benn give me a minute installing a faster method :P
<Vilemaxim> I didn't mess with the filesystems, but I'm not sure what gpt does to a disk compared to the old system
<benn> Kiten:Awesome
<benn> Kiten:Will you use a script?
<Kiten> gnome-do
<Kiten> :P super fast searching
<benn> Kiten:lemmi check
<Kiten> uhhm well i can't seem to find any
<benn> ahha its difficult
<Kiten> you sure they still store locally
<Kiten> are you wanting to download videos ?
<Kiten> err get videos
<benn> since it stream..it must store it somethere
<benn> somewhere*
<Kiten> it caches parts at a time
<Kiten> so most likely it will be all .PARTS or something like that
<benn> yeah seems so..
<Kiten> there is a screen recorder i forgot what its called that you can use to record parts of your screen
<benn> what is the screen recorder name
<bazhang> !screencast | Kiten one of these?
<ubottu> Kiten one of these?: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<benn> ok
<benn> you forgot
<Kiten> XvidCap should work
<Kiten> rmd is pretty good too
<Kiten> thanks Bazhang
<itaylor57> Melissa2012, chose shutdown and a reboot button will appear
<benn> hmm.. ok
<Melissa2012> itaylor57: ok
<benn> what is the best lunix video editor?
<pangolin> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> benn, there is not best
<Kiten> benn i'd recommend pitivi
<benn> ok okay
<kristianpaul> Hello
<benn> thanks
<Kiten> i would be wrong to say its the best but i definitely like it
<Kiten> benn if your running kde kdenlive is decent too
<kristianpaul> What's the proper way to boostrap centos in ubuntu?
<benn> yeah..
<bo> i like pitivi and open shot... depends on what you're doing
<benn> bo:just video trim and stuff
<benn> Kiten:gnome-do did not work :/
<benn> Kiten:for my need
<Kiten> benn yeah i know thats why i said i couldn't find any
<Kiten> couldn't find any flv's on my comp
<benn> Kiten check this code i found
<benn> http://pastebin.com/YzAZreu1
<benn> did'nt manage to make it work
<Kiten> yeah thats because thoses xxxxx are in place of alphanumerics
<benn> i did change the xxxx
<Kiten> i'd replace it with *
<Kiten> * is a wildcard it can match anything even spaces
<benn> Kiten:ohh i see
<Kiten> first time bash ?
<benn> sort of.. but i am not bad in it
<DrPenguin> [ $FIRSTTIME ] && echo "Welcome!"
<benn> lemmi test the code again
<benn> xD
<benn> dammit not working.. i  will try an other way maybe with screen capture
<Kiten> rmd
<benn> k
<mrdeb> hello
<benn> Kiten: i am not finding rmd(neither in apt-get install rmd or ubuntu software center)
<eduardo> hi, how can i set my laptop to ask for a password everytime a usb device is plugged in?
<DrPenguin> eduardo: mmm.. my first guess would be to futz with the usb udev rule
<eduardo> DrPenguin: what's that?
<KBentley57> hey guys, has firefox 9 been released via update-manager for ubuntu 11.10 yet?
<pangolin> yes
<DrPenguin> eduardo: udev is a system service that handles device changes, so, for example, you can have a udev rule for when you plug in devices that the system well perform certain actions
<eduardo> DrPenguin: do you know how to set it up?
<KBentley57> hmm, i can't seem to find get my update-manager to find it
<Moon_Doggy> how can i list whats in a directory in terminal
<KBentley57> ls or dir
<Moon_Doggy> ty
<nitstorm> KBentley57: i assume not...
<DrPenguin> eduardo: via google, thats ur best bet
<pangolin> KBentley57: it is in the proposed repo
<nitstorm> KBentley57: click on the unity button and type update button
<itsnotabigtruck> is it possible to install ubuntu on a running linux system (that is, load the installer entirely into ram from the filesystem, boot into it, and install)
<nitstorm> KBentley57: I meant update manager, type update manager
<KBentley57> nitstorm: do I need to add the repo?
<itsnotabigtruck> the idea is to change distros on a dedicated server with KVM access, but no way to attach a cd/usb drive
<nitstorm> KBentley57: for firefox 9 yes, you need to add the development PPA
<pangolin> KBentley57: so, no it is not released yet but you can enable the proposed repository in software center
<Chipzzz> KBentley57: I updated my onieric earlier today & my FF is still version 8, so I'd say probably not
<benn> Kiten :i found the way to pick my tmp files
<benn> Kiten :with wine and videocacheview.exe
<KBentley57> pangolin: thanks!  just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy.
<pangolin> KBentley57: not completely :)
<Kiten> benn, ahh never used videocacheview
<KBentley57> here is the ppa for anyone who wants ff9 with 11.10
<pangolin> KBentley57: after enabling the repos run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<KBentley57> http://shuffleos.com/4608/install-firefox-9-stable-release/
<benn> yeah.
<eduardo> DrPenguin: i didnt have any luck any other guesS?
<DrPenguin> eduardo: googles pretty big, i doubt you exhausted your search so quickly
<benn> i need to go now XMAS, and remember to watch Dark knight rises in summer
<Chipzzz> eduardo: you could format the USB drives with encrypted file systems
<Kiten> later benn
<KBentley57> itsnotabigtruck:  can you state the reason for changing distros?
<eduardo> Chipzzz: the thing is im a dj and i leave my laptop unsupervised for a lot of time, and i've had some trouble with ppl trying to steal my music with usb drives so i need a way to stop that
<widow> can someone help me with a problem with clementine music player?
<KBentley57> eduardo:  lock the screen?
<KBentley57> ask widow
<widow> my 'tag fetcher' freezes after a second or two and i have to kill clementine
<Chipzzz> eduardo: I think KBently57 has the right idea
<KBentley57> how large is your library?
<eduardo> KBentley57: my music library?
<widow> around 50GB, but it does this even if i only select a single song
<KBentley57> does it require internet access widow?
<widow> yeah it does
<KBentley57> eduardo: sorry, that was directed towards widow.  Do you think locking your screen would be sufficient?  or are you around people who troll parties wating for the dj to move :) ?
<KBentley57> widow:  are you behind any sort of proxy?
<wax23> hi
<widow> KBentley57: no, nothing like that, and my internet access is fine otherwise
<webpragmatist> hey guys ... i'm trying to partition my vm using fdisk and it seems to be limited to 1044 cylinders?
<webpragmatist> this doesn't equate to 8gb
<KBentley57> widow:  do you know the host that it is trying to reach?  can you ping it from the terminal?
<eduardo> KBentley57: yeah locking the screen is fine it's just that i used to have the password popped when plugging a usb before but i can remember how to set it up again :/
<wax23> i want fine someone who can told me how to get ip of someone in discussion
<wax23> hi eduardo
<KBentley57> eduardo:  so you used to have it set where you required a password to use a usb device?
<KBentley57> whois wax23
<webpragmatist> http://cl.ly/172Y1J3h1L2l1m1i2Y2w
<KBentley57> or right click on their name
<eduardo> KBentley57: yes
<eduardo> KBentley57: usb flash memories
<wax23> its sudo su eduardo
<widow> KBentley57: it tries to access MusicBrainz which i can access fine outside of clementine
<eduardo> wax23: ??
<wax23> the pass is sudo su
<KBentley57> eduardo:  I did a quick google.  read over this and tell me if it is something like what you were wanting
<KBentley57> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467629
<KBentley57> the pass is sudo su?
<wax23> yes try
<wax23> if its not try toor
<widow> whois widow
<_rb_> twice I have installed ubuntu 11.10 which installs ok but after I apply the updates then I get an uncompression error, system halted. Any ideas?
<widow> google the exact error message
<Resistance> !google | widow
<ubottu> widow: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SamplingSunday> Hi everyone, I'm back, I followed this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually in which everything works just fine, until I get to 'Generic Congiure' and I get a message telling me it does not recognize the 'aticonfig' command. What am I doing wrong here?
<KBentley57> _rb_  can you provide a list of the hardware you are trying to install it on?
<freenodiz> hello!I have ubuntu as a desktop and now i have a ubuntu lucid 10.04 server.Question:what should i do to "remotely connect"?do i have to install x server?any special config?
<Resistance> freenodiz:  install openssh-server on the server.
<SamplingSunday> Everything installed just fine in the guide.
<Resistance> freenodiz:  then ssh in
<KBentley57> SamplingSunday:  did you try to install the latest driver from ati?
<SamplingSunday> yes
<freenodiz> Resistance:only this?
<_rb_> KBentley57 It is a Sony VAIO (VGC-JS110J). BTW going back to previous versions works but Firefox does not.Installing Chromium now
<SamplingSunday> KBentley57: yes that is what I am trying to do
<KBentley57> SamplingSunday:  Did you first uninstall the prior fglrx driver?
<Resistance> freenodiz:  that'll allow you to interact via command line to the remote server.  most server installations dont have GUIs
<Resistance> just because
<SamplingSunday> I followed the guide, and I ~sort of sure~ it uninstalled. :<
<ariel`> does anybody know hot to create a zip file in ubuntu
<Resistance> SamplingSunday:  might i recommend you prefix the destination of your message with the target's username, like i did with this message?
<Resistance> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<freenodiz> Resistance,i know to ssh..i just asking exactly to install the gui in the server,and acess gnome remotelly
<wax23> where is hacker s ubuntu
<freenodiz> gnome desktop
<KBentley57> SamplingSunday:  Read the top part of the release notes from amd http://tinyurl.com/6q8zkjn
<KBentley57> SamplingSunday:  It has always worked for me.  I don't create distro specific packages, I always do the generic install too
<SamplingSunday> Resistance: Sorry about that. And thank you KBentley57. :D
<freenodiz> Resistance,do you understand what i;m trying to achive?
<Chipzzz> freenodiz: you can use "ssh -X [address]" to run X-server programs remotely
<KBentley57> Updating AMD's drivers routinely makes me nervous..lol
<mrdeb> kbent, do u use the free or amd driver
<Resistance> freenodiz:  i understand, but ssh can do most of what you need.  you just need to learn commands.  and if you're installing a GUI, i cant  help ya unfortunately
<KBentley57> SamplingSunday:  If at some point you feel like something is botched, you can always hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to a text login
<KBentley57> i always use the amd binary blob
<freenodiz>  <Chipzzz> ,any good links how to do this step by step?  use "ssh -X [address]"
<mrdeb> is it stable now bentley
<KBentley57> yeah, i haven't had any problems with it
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> so screen has no lines
<KBentley57> well, I can say that my screen doesent
<KBentley57> what card are you using?
<Chipzzz> freenodiz: fr'instance, to access nautilus on a machine in the local net, you might type "ssh -X 192.168.100.2", assuming that is the address of the machine
<mrdeb> idk but last time i tried it was lines across and freezing
<Chipzzz> freenodiz: once logged on, just type "nautilus" and it will pop up on the remote machine
<KBentley57> can you remember what version you tried?
<mrdeb> no
<eiriksvin> Can someone help me get my Netgear WNDA3100 USB Wifi adapter working? I have ndis and the driver installed, but nothing
<freenodiz> Chipzzz,what about the server,should i have to install x in the lucid server?also,could i use openbox instead of gnome?any issues?
<vmangudi`> freenodiz: you can also open a remote system's folder directly in Nautilus. Open ssh://<ip or url>/folder
<eiriksvin> it gave and install error that was blank, it shows the device, but the lights won't light up anypne got a clue?
<KBentley57> eiriksvin:  check this out, not sure if it is for you, but i found it in the first few of a search http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2010/10/netgear-wnda3100-usb-in-ubuntu.html
<itsnotabigtruck> KBentley57: re the distro change thing, to go from debian i386 to ubuntu amd64
<itsnotabigtruck> i think the provider might charge a fee for having them reimage it, so it would be better to try and reimage the disk online
<KBentley57> itsnotabigtruck:  I see.  As far as i know, there is no way to upgrade to 64 bit from x86.  Also, I dont think you can mount the image in ram and have it survive a reboot
<freenodiz> Chipzzz,thanks for the info mate..it sounds good to do it
<Chipzzz> freenodiz: freenodiz: the ssh server has to be installed on target machine but the client should already be installed on the remote (assuming it is also Ubuntu). I don't know about openbox but have used  NX with great success
<KBentley57> itsnotabigtruck:  Just out of curiosity, is there a technical reason you wish to change distros?
<Chipzzz> freenodiz: my pleasure & good luck
<itsnotabigtruck> KBentley57: yeah, mostly because debian squeeze is ancient, and the system has 4 gigs of ram so i386 won't cut it
<freenodiz> Chipzzz ++
<itsnotabigtruck> i was under the impression there's some way to load a kernel image, from a running installation
<KBentley57> itsnotabigtruck:  does it have a pae kernel?
<itsnotabigtruck> not sure but that could be changed, though i'm under the impression pae is more than a bit limited
<_rb_> _rb_ After applying updates to Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit I get uncompression error when trying to boot normal or recovery mode. (Previous versions boots up but Firefox does not work)
<KBentley57> _rb_ it sounds like it's downloading a currupted file of some sort
<KBentley57> _rb_:  you said it was a clean install?
<mfroes> i am trying to start an app on a vnc session by using " DISPLAY=:1 path/to/app" and i get this error: http://pastebin.com/LvEdKZNR
<_rb_> Kventley57 clean install both times.
<bo> i was trying to remove a partition (3rd partition) from command line in sudo parted and it said i must unmount it before i modify it with Parted... so then i tried to figure out where it is mounted so that i can unmount it but could not find it... any help please?
<_rb_> KBentley57 clean install both times.
<KBentley57> bo:  check out /dev
<fokkle> bo:  you never found the mount point with the mount command?
<mrdeb> kbent what card do u have
<karol_> hey
<KBentley57> _rb_:  did the update try to install a different kernel?
<_rb_> KBentley57 would a messed up grub cause that error?
<KBentley57> I had two 4870's in xfire, but I just got a 6970 for christams, it's sweet
<bo> kbentley57: how to check out /dev?
<_rb_> kbentley57 no, am thinking about installing 10 LTS.
<KBentley57> bo: navigate to /dev and do a ls or dir listing
<bo> ok thanks
<KBentley57> _rb_: so you can at least boot to the grub menu where you can choose normal boot or the recovery?
<Guest16105> I am having problems with dovecot on ubuntu.   Apparently there is a bug report.
<eiriksvin> KBentley57 still no go :(
<eduardo> hi, does anyone knows how to protect usb ports with password?
<Guest16105> the current shipping version is 2.0.   Supposidly it will be fixed in 2.1.
<Chipzzz> bo "df" will probably tell you what you want to know
<Guest16105> Anyone know how to get the update?
<_rb_> KBentley57 yes it boots to the grub menu. Normal or recovery fail with the uncompression error. Previous versions boots Ubunt (Where I am now)
<eiriksvin> does anyone know if Linksys dual band works on 11.10?
<Duker> I'm having an unusual problem I think; when running java 7 for my minecraft server (vanilla) the java process has a status of 'sleeping' and the process sits at 0% most of the time.  I've been told this is a problem with Ubuntu and I wouldn't have it with Debian.  Any suggestions on how I could solve this problem? As I am used to Ubuntu and otherwise love it.
<KBentley57> brb
<bo> chipzzz: including mount points?
<bo> maybe i overlooked that
<Chipzzz> bo: i think so... try "df -a"
<bo> what's -a?
<eduardo> hi, does anyone know how to protect usb ports with password? thanks!
<Chipzzz> bo: -a = --all
<bo> chipzzz: ok thanks
<Chipzzz> bo: good luck
<bo> got some thingz 2 try now as i restart from windows to linux, yet again
<Chipzzz> bo: ouch!
<bo> haha
<Stanley00> eduardo: I dont know, but why do you want that?
<robbbie> hello, i just installed ubuntu on a new pc, sound isn't working from hdmi out on video card, can anyone point me in the right direction for debugging? 11.10 64bit
<KBentley57> robbie:  do you have a video card? or else, what motherboard do you have?
<robbbie> KBentley57: the video card is a radeon 6450, mobo is asus m5a97
<KBentley57> robbie:  you need to use the amd binary blob driver, not the open source driver to have audio over hdmi at the moment
<robbbie> KBentley57: thanks, do you have a link?
<KBentley57> robbie:  yes, one sec
<Duker> Is there any way to force a process from ever sleeping?
<Stanley00> Duker: force it do what? and why?
<KBentley57> robbbie:  didn't realize there were three b's.. :)  also, http://tinyurl.com/yheqjqq
<robbbie> KBentley57: thank you sir!
<KBentley57> robbbie: ! before you leave, please, for the love of your god, read the release notes for instructions :)
<Duker> Stanley: when running java 7 for my minecraft server (vanilla) the java process has a status of 'sleeping' and the process sits at 0% most of the time.
<Duker> Even immediately after launching it with lots of CPU usage it is sleeping, then drops down to 0%
<Chipzzz> Duker: doesn't it wake up when required to do something?
<Stanley00> Duker: It's sleeping because it doesnot need to work,
<Duker> It is only sleeping, many poeple will log in and it is still sleeping and lagging heavily
<Duker> Upgraded to 11.10 and 7java  two days ago on a new machine (same mc server)
<Duker> java 7*, sorry
<Duker> Was the fine first 24 hours
<Duker> Then this sleeping thing started, everything is sleeping except one process
<milo_> Hey everybody
<Stanley00> Duker: most of my processs is sleeping too, but anything works fine
<Duker> Then why is it stuck at such low CPU usage
<ADD_nauseam> anyone has its pangolin tweaked?
<Stanley00> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Chipzzz> Duker: it sounds like the lag is the problem, not the sleeping java... networking or similar problem, maybe?
<Stanley00> Duker: I think you should check for error somewhere else, process status sleeping is just fine
<Oer> Duker, i read Ubuntu uses java jre 6 > http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server#Ubuntu
<Duker> Mm, so its because I'm using 7?
<eduardo> Stanley00: to protect my data to be stolen with a usb drive
<ADD_nauseam> a friend of mine tells me the next version will be Porcupine
<Oer> ADD_nauseam, you have a good friend.
<ADD_nauseam> err wh?
<milo_> Why can't I talk on some channels? I just got the message "Milo_(channel name) cannot send to channel.
<ADD_nauseam> why?
<DrPenguin> milo_: are you not registered?
<Resistance> !voice | milo_
<Resistance> bleh oh well
<eduardo> hi, does anyone know how to protect usb ports with password? thanks!
<Resistance> milo_:  either your non-registered account is quieted, all unregistered people are quieted in other channels, or you personally are quieted
<Stanley00> eduardo: Assume you can do that, somebody can use a liveUSB to stolen your data without startup your own OS,
<Resistance> milo_:  registering your nickname can help
<Resistance> !register | milo_
<ubottu> milo_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mrproper> how can I tell sysklogd to log local5 items to a different log file from other ones?
<Stanley00> eduardo: so, if you want to protect your data, encrypt it,
<milo_> DrPenguin: Registered?
<DrPenguin> milo_: you have to register your nic to talk into some channels
<milo_> ubottu: Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.
<ubottu> milo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> eduardo: or disable the usb interface in BIOS setting, but this is not recommend
<milo_> ubottu: Haha, yeah. Me too.
<KBentley57> milo: ubottu is not real, but it's nice that you're sincere :)
<milo_> KBentley57: Oh what really? Ha. It's like those answering machines where you think you're talking to somebody and you talk then they get you.
<Chipzzz> eduardo: I saw a link to ubuntu forums earlier about password protecting mounts... didn't that work?
<KBentley57> milo_: haha, I've done it before myself
<eduardo> Stanley00: using liveusb takes more time and a regular pc user wont know how to do that
<eduardo> Chipzzz: no :S
<milo_> ubottu: Are you really a bot? I don't believe you.
<ubottu> milo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KBentley57> eduardo:  did you try the link that I sent you?
<milo_> I guess so.
<bazhang> milo_, thats enough
<pangolin> !bot | milo_
<ubottu> milo_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic milo_
<KBentley57> eduardo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467629
<milo_> bazhang: Ok. Hey, do you know how I can get my wifi working?
<KBentley57> milo_: what wireless hardware? Integrated, usb, ect..
<Lucas3677> hi guys I'm trying to use sed to do a regex match. I've gotten it to pick out the string I want on the line, but I want it to work on multi-line:
<Lucas3677> ifconfig vmnet1 | sed 's/.*inet \(.*\) netmask.*/\1/'
<Chr|s> anyone ever have an error when opening up your home folder "The Folder Could not be opened: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<Stanley00> eduardo: well, if so, I think you just setup your password, chmod all your file to 700, and when you have to left youe pc, just sleep, or run screen lock
<Duker> What command would I use to uninstall java 7?
<eduardo> Stanley00: or just set a password to usb ports ;)
<almoxarife> Duker: how did you install it?
<KBentley57> Duker:  Just use synaptic to completely remove it
<Duker> Ah right
<Duker> Sorry xD
<Chipzzz> eduardo: did you install mount manager?
<KBentley57> Duker:  If you know the exact name, you could do an apt-get purge, but synaptic is still easier
<AlexForce22> hello anyone here
<AlexForce22> Need some advice
<DrPenguin> no one is here
<Chipzzz> i'm not here too
<KBentley57> ni am i
<eduardo> Chipzzz: yes
<KBentley57> haha, my advice is free all night long.  whats up?
<milo_> KBentley57: it's a broadcom built into (integrated?) my dell laptop.
<KBentley57> milo_: can you find the model using the lspci command?
<Kiten> milo_, i'm going to try to help you through this pretty bad mess here i used to have an hp that had broadcom wifi
<milo_> KBentley57: Ok, yeah it's a BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY , I've been struggling with this for weeks now. Which is funny because I installed Ubuntu a while ago and got it working right away. Haven't been able to reproduce those results.
<milo_> kiten: Oh sweet, thanks! This irc rox.
<Kiten> milo_, 9.04 will work out of the box i think or might be 9.10.
<Kiten> any how your going to need to install ndiswrapper
<Kiten> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Chipzzz> eduardo: do you have policy-kit-gnome installed?
<KBentley57> milo_:  check this link too when you get a chance
<Kiten> then your going to need to download the windows drivers for your chip which you said you had a dell so dell has excellent driver saving powers ;p
<KBentley57> milo_: http://tinyurl.com/y9gmacw
<milo_> Kiten: "E: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper" I'm running Kubuntu by the way, in case that helps.
<Kiten> ahh
<Kiten> one sec
<aspir3x> net
<KBentley57> search synaptic for that, it should find it easily
<KBentley57> or the software center
<Kiten> apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndisgtk ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Chipzzz> eduardo: sorry, it's policykit-gnome
<Kiten> milo_, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndisgtk ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<milo_> KBentley: muon software center is having issues. I tried to reinstall a fresh OS but can't get a USB to work, figure out how to do it with the cd's I have or get my burning software to work. Might be somebody in my place messing with my comp.
<KBentley57> do you have synaptic installed?
<KBentley57> milo_: sudo apt-get install synaptic if you don't have it
<Kiten> milo did you see my post ?
<KBentley57> try kiten's way first though
<milo_> Kiten: Ok, it worked
<Kiten> milo you said it was a dell ?
<milo_> Kiten: Yes sir. 1525 Sir.
<aBound> Anybody know how I can remove Spotify?
<Kiten> i link you to the starting process one sec
<DrPenguin> aBound: should be able to run the uninstaller
<aBound> DrPenguin, I'd figure the same thing in Software Center but it's giving me a reinstall option. When I click on reinstall there's no uninstall or remove option available crazy.
<KBentley57> aBound:  compltely remove with synaptic
<Kiten> anyone happen to know the length limit for a url here ?
<DrPenguin> aBound: oh wait.. you didnt use the Windows binary you used the linux beta?
<aBound> DrPenguin, I used a .deb file for it.
<DrPenguin> the windows bin under wine works well
<KBentley57> I use the firefox tinyurl addin, check it out, its handy
<aBound> KBentley57, I'll try that out gotta install synaptic.
<Kiten> it goes to about where you typed handy KBentley57
<KBentley57> aBound:  sudo apt-get install synaptic if you don't know the command
<KBentley57> Kiten:  it should be fine
<Kiten> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriversHome/NeedProductSelection
<aBound> KBentley57, Software center. :P
<Kiten> milo go to that link and navigate to your particular model
<aBound> Oh boy, seems like it doesn't exist in Synaptic either.
<Kiten> once you get there send me a  link its been awhile sense i've had the misfortune of having a broadcom chip
<Resistance> aBound:  what're you looking for...?
<aBound> Ahh, found it blah.
<Resistance> :P
<Ben64> what is a quick, easy, simple WM I can install on my server so I can manipulate windows over VNC?
<aBound> Resistance, Am trying to uninstall Spotify.
<Resistance> ah
<KBentley57> Ben64: icewm works well
<milo_> Kiten: Ha, ok thanks. I'll give it a go.
<aBound> Thanks, synaptic worked just fine.
<KBentley57> aBound: cool
<Ben64> KBentley57: thanks! i tried metacity but it would install basically all of gnome. icewm wants two additional packages only
<Romance> Hello, i am using 10.04 and i have problem with synpatic , here it is : http://pastebin.com/z3b6BNRS
<KBentley57> Ben64:  I use it a bit on servers too
<Romance> *synaptic
<Kiten> actually milo one sec it seems that broadcom actually decided to help us nix users out it may or may not work but lets try this first the other way is a PITA
<Kiten> milo_, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Kiten> lets try that first the other way is a just a real pain to do
<Kiten> i didn't have the option to use this last time i had my broadcom chip
<KBentley57> Romance:  Are you trying to install libreoffice?
<aBound> Hooray!! For ubuntu.
<koffeehauser> Test 1 2
<Romance> KBentley57 : i had libreoffice already , installed months ago
<KBentley57> Romance: ok, just making sure since it was in the pastebin
<Kiten> milo_, according to broadcom ubuntu has a copy of the drivers in the repo
<Romance> aight
<koffeehauser> Broadcom sucks, I could never get them out of the box on older versions
<Weems> having a broken packages problem:  uwsgi-core : Depends: libzmq0 but it is not installable
<koffeehauser> Linuxmint still hates my broadcom
<milo_> Kiten: Ok. Still haven't got the hang of repos yet. Should I download the Linux sta driver?
<milo_> koffeehauser: Yeah, broadcom is infamous for not working with Linux it seems...
<aBound> koffeehauser, Did ya ever try to install the broadcom driver?
<Kiten> milo_, try sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<koffeehauser> aBound you have to be online to install a driver to connect to enet. ;)
<Kiten>  milo_you know how  use the terminal right ?
<aBound> koffeehauser, I know I was talking to somebody the other day about that. Are you the one with the broken ethernet port?
<koffeehauser> And in those days I was sharing a router with my neighbour, so couldnt just go lan
<dr_willis> 100foot of cat5 :)
<Kiten> milo_, yeah don't be suprised if your wifi craps randomly happened to me all the time
<koffeehauser> aBound nah im okay now, was just recalling my xp with broadcom
<milo_> Kiten: Yeah, I know how to open it, logged a few hours. What are repos exactly? Are they part of the system or online?
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Kiten> its in the default ubuntu repos
<Kiten> just type sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<Romance> why ppa.launchpad.net always give me error like 404 when update.. dang
<aBound> koffeehauser, I would say grab the driver package from your XP box. But figures you'd need a Net connection to install the package. You could also build/compile the broadcom driver from source.
<milo_> Kiten: I had it working perfectly before! I had Ubunutu 10.something and I used the same disk, then had problems with it dropping...
<milo_> Kiten: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<Kiten> yeah did you upgrade ? there was one buntu that it working perfectly with but if you updated with update manager it blacklisted the module
<Kiten> milo_, yeah thats normal
<Romance> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/librecad-dev/librecad-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found <-- i hate this *libre* thing, first libreoffice now librecad .. LIBRE sux... any solution?  i want to get rid off this libre retarded thing
<Kiten> ldconfig is just it caching if i recall correctly
<Kiten> Romance go back to openOffice
<Kiten> ;P
<Kiten> I don't like Libre thats why i'm not running 11.04 or 11.10
<Kiten> that and i don't like unity
<Romance> Kiten, i used to have openoffice, i forget maybe i did install libreoffice and it overwritten and get rid the openoffice ( i didnt even uninstall openoffice ) .. Libre is sux
<Kiten> yeah Romance you know how to get to terminal ?
<aBound> I don't mind Unity.
<aBound> :P
<Romance> and next Kiten
<Kiten> sudo apt-get remove libreoffice
<Kiten> actually better sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<aBound> Keyboard shortcut to terminal: Ctrl-Alt-T to open a terminal
<Kiten> milo_, you there /
<Kiten> *?
<andygraybeal> yay for ctrl-alt-t : )
<Romance> great! the joy of the day, finally i get rid off this libresux
<KBentley57> Actually, I don't mind unity either.
<milo_> Kiten: Sorry. Ok, what do I do now?
<KingSphinx> Is there a way to make ISO images of CDs in Ubuntu? I'm trying to make an ISO copy of an old Windows 98 disc I have so I can run it in VirtualBox (I know I can just use the disc itself, but an ISO is much faster). Unfortunately, I don't think Brasero offers a direct option. Would I have to add all files/directories on the CD to a data project in Brasero or is there a simpler way?
<KBentley57> use vanilla gnome 3 for a few days and you'll love unity..lol
<andygraybeal> aBound, KBentley57: i likes unity too :)
<aBound> hehe
<escott> KingSphinx, you just dd /dev/cdrom out to a file
<aBound> I actually prefer the simplicity why make life more complicated?
<Kiten> in terminal " modprobe -l | grep wl
<Kiten> "
<KBentley57> are librecad and libreoffice even related?
<aBound> KBentley57, Awesome wallpapers www.interfacelift.com
<diego> Hey guys!
<almoxarife> KingSphinx: do you have brasero installed?
<aBound> andygraybeal, By the way thanks.
<Romance> Ok, another error happened, i open the update manager and here it goes --> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<benn> help my own .ls file is not working because of premission denied
<benn> how do i unlock the file
<Romance> benn chmod +x file
<benn> BIG THANKS
<benn> Romance
<Romance> in terminal
<Romance> aight
<KBentley57> aBound: those are pretty sweet
<andygraybeal> aBound,  :)  your welcome. i'm tired of listenign to people whine so much also (secondly of course)
<Kiten> hmm romance have you tried using synaptic ?
<Romance> hold
<Kiten> milo_, did you see my post ?
<milo_> Kiten: Ok done.
<Romance> same happened Kiten
<Kiten> milo_, you get any matches in kernel/drivers/net/wireless ?
<benn> Kiten:Still no cache found
<Kiten> well if you really want to get rid of it Romance the executable is sitting in /usr/bin/
<KBentley57> Wellllll, time to compile a custom kernel then... haha
<aBound> andygraybeal, I know what you mean but people are not used to change. Other than that all the hard work they put into customizing their desktops.
<Kiten> benn i forgot what your earlier problem was could you remind me ?
<milo_> Kiten: nothing in the list looks familiar...
<Romance> Kiten : actually i didnt want to remove any, just want to do upgrade, but errors so much
<benn> Kiten:lol ,about getting videos cache from mozzila folder or somewhere else
<KBentley57> speaking of which, has anyone tested a build of the 3.2 kernel?
<Kiten> milo_, msg me the out put of modprobe -l | grep broadcom, modprobe -l | grep bf43, modprobe -l | grep bmwl
<Romance> benn you go to type in firefox tab --> about:cache
<benn> Romance aready did
<Romance> about:cache will tell you the path of your cache
<Romance> and?
<benn> in there there is a b c folders
<Romance> oh forgot .mozilla is hidden
<Romance> any . is a hide folders
<KBentley57> CTRL+H
<Romance> so go to Home Folder
<KingSphinx> almoxarife: Thank you! All this time, and I only now learned how to use dd... I should be ashamed.
<aBound> KBentley57, I previously used 12.04 Alpha 1 which used the 3.2 Kernel.
<benn> and i search for videos and i dont find them
<Romance> and ctrl + h
<benn> i know i know
<benn> i am in the folder of cache
<KBentley57> sorry :)
<andygraybeal> aBound, yes, i didn't consider the customatization..  for work i would love go go there, but i'm afraid :P
<KingSphinx> almoxarife: Oops, wasn't meant for you.
<KBentley57> I usually build my *buntus from the minimal install ISO's
<aBound> andygraybeal, To go too 12.04? :P
<andygraybeal> aBound, well not 12.04, but unity... i would end up using failback i think
<Romance> benn, some videos i play didnt store a cache and some do, it was fine before the all the regularly upgrades i done, now i just messed up my ubuntu lol
<aBound> andygraybeal, Gave gnome-shell a try yet?
<andygraybeal> aBound, i don't want all the people at work to go balistic
<milo_> Kiten: There's no output
<aBound> Unity is pretty easy to use combine it with the synapse app and you're golden. :P
<andygraybeal> aBound, no, i should install alpha right now.
<benn> Romance:hahah
<KingSphinx> escott: Thank you! All this time, and I only just now learn how to use dd... I should be ashamed.
<aBound> I just changed my unity icons.
<andygraybeal> aBound, synapse ?
<Kiten> hmm one sec in the meantime milo run this sudo apt-get install build essentials
<benn> Romance:yeah i heard flash 10 was easier ..just in tmp
<aBound> andygraybeal, I used it for like two or three days. Software center takes forever to load and doesn't install anything and I had some other issues.
<andygraybeal> aBound, aah 12.04 for now?
<aBound> andygraybeal, Ever used gnome-do before? Synapse is a better alternative.
<Romance> it was in tmp, now adobe ruined it up, copyrights concerns THEY SAY
<aBound> andygraybeal, But unity does feel a bit more stable on 12.04 rather than 11.10.
<benn> Romance:i still wonder..the video must go somewhere..Do you find your videos in firefox/profile/cache/2A?
<andygraybeal> aBound, no i don't know 'gnome-do' :( erp... don't be mean
<benn> Romance:i am not finding it no where
<milo_> Kiten: "E: Package 'build' has no installation candidate"
<aBound> andygraybeal, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/quickly-find-search-launcher-app-synapse-ubuntu/
<Romance> Ben64 : my cache is in /firefox/hdgix95d.default/cache
<aBound> Launching synapse is as easy as pressing: ctrl-space to launch it.
<andygraybeal> aBound, so this is better than the built-in launcher?
<Ben64> Romance: ok??
<Romance> oh wrong
<Romance> benn : my cache is in /firefox/hdgix95d.default/cache
<benn> Romance:mine in .mozilla/firefox/zr07ca2u.default/Cache
<benn> Romance:i am not finding it
<benn> Romance:the video
<Romance> if you CLOSE a video, it will just go?
<benn> Romance:but i have it streamed and it is opened in my firefox in youtube
<benn> Romance:Flash version 11
<Romance> benn : yes i had the same issue, some videos on youtube store cache and some dont, i dont know why
<Kiten> milo_, whoops sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<benn> Romance:ok
<aBound> andygraybeal, As in lenses for unity? I prefer it overall.
<andygraybeal> aBound, lenses they are called?
<andygraybeal> aBound, like the alt-f2 ?
<aBound> andygraybeal, Alt-F2 tends to run a command. :P
<Kiten> milo are you 32bit or 64 bit ?
<Romance> Kiten : did you find my problem solution? can't find it.
<aBound> andygraybeal, I have a ubuntu key on my laptop. :P
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sucks i use windows 7
<milo_> Kiten: same thing pretty much "E: Unable to locate package build-essentials"
<andygraybeal> aBound, yes, i use alt-f2 to run everything
<Romance> Omega11 :D
<andygraybeal> aBound, tell me about 'lenses'
<aBound> My ubuntu key launches Unity Lenses. Whereas ctrl-space launches synapse for me. Synapse also has more plugins.
<Omega11> i don't like linux
<Omega11> too hard to use
<Romance> then go Omega11
<benn> hahaha
<Kiten> milo_, whoops sudo apt-get install build-essential
<andygraybeal> aaah ..'ubuntu key'
 * KingSphinx must not feed the troll...
<andygraybeal> sorry
<aBound> Unity lenses is just the default launcher in Unity.
<andygraybeal> so lenses is what that menu is called
<Kiten> sorry milo_ i forgot its build-essential not build-essentials
<aBound> Yes
<andygraybeal> aBound, aab yes yes.. then :)
<Omega11> torrents are illegal how come it says to use torrents in the topi
<benn> Omegall:your right but..the thing is it take less memory and it does more like Autodesk Maya
<ubluntu> Omega11: how are torrents illegal ?
<Kiten> Omega11, torrents ARE NOT ILLEGAL
<milo_> Kiten: Ok, that worked.
<aBound> Synapse is just an alternative launcher.
<Omega11> torrents are stealing stuff
<benn> torrents are not illegal
<benn> its sharing
<andygraybeal> aBound, understand now!
<ubluntu> he's just trolling. no one feed it.
<Romance> Kiten: :(
<benn> friends are sharing stuff to us
<Kiten> yeah sorry milo was my bad
<aBound> Synapse also carries plugins so it can be extended whereas lenses can't. :P
<benn> Omegall feed my shit
<Kiten> Romance i know i know give me a few minutes :P
<Romance> aight kitties
<Omega11> anyways fuck you all
<Kiten> milo_, are you 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<Omega11> Kiten: my windows 7 is 64 bit
<Omega11> i love it
<Omega11> very easy to use
<Kiten> Omega11, muted
<Romance> put Omega11 in ignore list
<milo_> Kiten: 32.
<milo_> Omega11, muted
<andygraybeal> aBound, what is 'gnome do' ?
<Omega11> corey the freenode op is a bitvh
<milo_> Romance: How to mute?
<Omega11> bitch just so you know
<Kiten> milo /ignore nick all
<bastidra1or> !ops | Omega11
<ubottu> Omega11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<aBound> andygraybeal, gnome-do is a launcher too but hasn't been updated in two years.
<almoxarife> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Do
<benn> Omegall dont get it wrong
<benn> fuck you
<andygraybeal> aBound, aah okay, awesome thanks man, i'm gonna loook up synapse
<Kiten>  milo /ignore omega11 all
<aBound> andygraybeal, No problem.
<milo_> Kiten: Thanks! Yeah that worked.
<Kiten> like that thats how you mute :P
 * panderiz has sent you a private message. Type /server mail list to view current private messages.
<aBound> andygraybeal, Sometimes I'm to lazy to click on the web browser. So I use synapse to launch it. lol
<Weems> I cannot start this service: Starting app server(s) uwsgi   [fail]
<andygraybeal> aBound,  nice, reaching for the mouse is a stretch for me too :)
<aBound> haha
<milo_> Kiten: Learning is fun...hey you sent me the hybrid pacakge? There's a thing that says DCC Status with a familiar looking driver file
<Kiten> panderiz that was a dirty trick
<panderiz> It's just as amusing every time
<andygraybeal> i totally love that they have integrated like 'ubuntu-key+number key' to launch apps!!!
<milo_> Kiten: I tried the ndiswrapper, and I think it was the hybrid driver you sent that got my wifi working the first time.
<Kiten> yeah that is the driver
<bindi> andygraybeal: you mean the meta key? or the windows key as more commonly known
<andygraybeal> aBound, btw, how do you have 'ubuntu key' and not 'window key' ?
<Kiten> any how is it working now ?
<Kiten> panderiz, i'll get you back
<andygraybeal> bindi, totally 'windows key' :)
<andygraybeal> i just didn't want to mention it
<bindi> andygraybeal: that's been in windows 7 since release, btw :)
<aBound> andygraybeal, I have a prebuilt and preconfigured www.system76.com machine. Preinstalled for ubuntu.
<bindi> just.. saying.. :D
<panderiz> Kiten, Reach arounds are my biggest weakness
<andygraybeal> bindi, nice :) !!
<milo_> panderiz: Ahaha, gross...
<aBound> I had a few dings when I bought the machine.
<andygraybeal> aBound, aah very nice.. i have looked at their systems
<Kiten> milo_, is your wifi working now ?
<Kiten> thought so :P
<Kiten> any how download that
<aBound> andygraybeal, I have 16GB of unnecessary RAM. :P
<Kiten> your going to need to be in terminal for this one
<aBound> andygraybeal, If I could take the machine back I'd get the Lemur Ultra except it might have issues with Compiz.
<Kiten> wherever you placed that cd /place/you/put/it
<andygraybeal> hahahah omg, nice.  i think my server at work has 12GB right now (this coming year, though upgrade to like crazy amount)
<milo_> Kiten: downloading the driver. Not sure what to do next. I uninstalled teh Knetwork manager and downloaded Wicd. Says "bad password" and I was trying to download 1.6 instead of 1.7 to fix the problem. Will that be an issue?
<aBound> andygraybeal, What's the OS the servers running on?
<andygraybeal> lemur is musical control interface?
<aBound> andygraybeal, System76 has a laptop called Lemur Ultra.
<Kiten> milo_, tar xf hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_100_82_112.tar
<andygraybeal> aBound, don't be mean, i can't handle it well - i run 10.04 on servers.
<w30> there are tux keys for sale on several sites Just pry off the windows key and pop the tux key on (after crawling on the floor to find the spring that went flying).
<aBound> hehe
<Kiten> once you've done that then type make
<andygraybeal> aBound,  aah the lemur means different things then.
<aBound> I'd be running Debian/FreeBSD on them machines even though my lack of Linux/BSD knowledge forbids me. lol
<andygraybeal> aBound, my firewall was obsd, now fbsd.
<milo_> Kiten: so I type in " tar xf hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_100_82_112.tar"
<milo_> ?
<Kiten> yeah
<aBound> 8GB is good enough for Ubuntu unless you're doing Blender work like 3D.
<Kiten> are you in the directory where it was at ?
<ubluntu> 2gb is good enough for ubuntu really...
<ubluntu> just depends what you are going to do
<andygraybeal> aBound, i've run bsd since ... i dunno 18 yrs ago?
<aBound> ubluntu, I almost hit the milestone of 1GB using ubuntu. :P
<aBound> andygraybeal, I ran it once and it ran nice, solid and stable.
<milo_> Kiten: yeah, I'm looking at it in Dolphin
<aBound> Eventually I may move to FreeBSD as a desktop.
<andygraybeal> aBound, at work, i'm not smart enough to run bsd as 'userspace' - i use ltsp on 10.04, it's friggen magic + zentyal to fill in the gabs
<andygraybeal> gaps
<Kiten> milo_, i meant in terminal does it say your in the directory its in ?
<andygraybeal> aBound, i would like to play with fbsd as desktop too :)
<Kiten> milo_, type ls to list the files in that directory
<andygraybeal> aBound, we easily consume 8GB at work, as ltsp is the work horse.. i need to upgrade the machine
<andygraybeal> i think it upgrades to like 50someGB
<napster> How to check if my bluetooth adapter works? I've installed blueman GUI and I get an error message "No Adapters Found"
<aBound> andygraybeal, They have books on freebsd may have to download one of those or buy one.
<milo_> Kiten: Oh, I missed that part. Uhm... little confused. I typed ls and it named a bunch of folders under Home I think.
<Romance> :(
<Kiten> milo_, where does dolphin say that file i gave is ?
<aBound> andygraybeal, ltsp what's that?
<aBound> andygraybeal, Always virtualbox for freebsd. :-)
<Kiten> milo_, actually if you wanted me to do it for you i could all you'd need to do is install teamviewer
<Kiten> that is if you trust me enough to be on your machine
<pythonirc101> who do I restart ssh ? service ssh restart ---> restart: Unknown instance:
<andygraybeal> ltsp = linux terminal server project... you can run like 100's of desktops off of one server
<aBound> I still gotta learn vim.
<andygraybeal> like mainframe and dumbterminnal setup
<aBound> Dang that's crazy.
<andygraybeal> ya, and they got it so it clusters too, it's totally bad ass
<Kiten> aBound, due vim is so freaking easy man
<milo_> Kiten: sure. I mean, my comp is probably being hacked anyway. I just need to get a video recorder for later so I know how to do it/make sure I'm not being messed with
<Kiten> you've used teamviewer before then ?
<aBound> Kiten, Not when it comes to being a new user. lol
<andygraybeal> aBound,  yea, i use kvm as to vbox.. but ya.. i should vm a fbsd box sometime
<milo_> Kiten: No, but I've had tech support use stuff to control my mouse and stuff. Guessing it's the same type of stuff. Forgot what the IT industry calls it.
<andygraybeal> aBound,  hey, i'm gonna get on running 12.04 alphie for the hey of it
<aBound> I'm thinking about grabbing the book for VIM.
<Kiten> aBound, just remember that vim functions in modes when you push i that is insert you push esc to go back to 0 mode(or whatever you want to call it
<aBound> andygraybeal, Good luck it uses a bunch of new packages which is nice.
<Kiten> )
<Romance> aBound : dont think, do it :)
<aBound> Romance, lol
<Romance> Kiten :(
<Kiten> wait a tic teamviewer isn't in buntus repoes ??????
<aBound> You guys more vim users or emacs users?
<Kiten> Romance, i know i know i'll help you a tad bit
<Kiten> Romance, you know how to use terminal right ?
<Romance> gedit and pico :p
<Romance> Kiten ye
<andygraybeal> aBound,  your very nice. thank you :)
<aBound> Kiten, Yeah but see like adding vimscripts, colored themes and configuration files confuses me. Seeing as there's not much documentation on the subject.
<milo_> Kiten: Don't ask me about repos.
<aBound> Man pages are too huge.
<Kiten> romance cd /usr/bin/ rm  libreoffice
<andygraybeal> aBound, ltsp has #ltsp :)
<Kiten> cd /usr/share/
<aBound> andygraybeal, No problem and welcome.
<Kiten> rm libreoffice, cd /usr/lib/, rm -rf libreoffice
<Kiten> aBound, yeah adding themes is kinda tough
<Kiten> milo_, yeah i know its just shocking to think that teamviewer isn't on there
<aBound> I want vim to be my primary editor and either nano/geany for quick edits.
<aBound> I seen eclipse but who knows.
<Kiten> milo_, do you know what processor your are using is ?
<Kiten> ie amd or intel ?
<milo_> Kiten: No, I just mean I don't know anything about repos!
<Kiten> milo_, i know ;P lmao
<milo_> Kiten: Oh. Ok, that went over my head then. Processor...terminal command for that?
<aBound> I can't decide between bash or zsh.
<MerlynKorr> hello room...
<ubluntu> milo_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kiten> milo it should say it somewhere on your pc unless you removed the badges
<Romance> Kiten: i dont know if libreoffice really the only issue here, " E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. "
<milo_> Kiten: "No such file or directory"
<Romance> still cant do update upgrade
<Kiten> romance sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<milo_> Kiten: Nevermind. Typed it in wrong. Did copy/paste and it worked.
<aBound> andygraybeal, Now all we gotta do is build the next facebook. lol
<Kiten> milo check on your pc for badges :P
<milo_> Kiten: Intel Celeron 550 @ 2.00GHz
<Kiten> ahh there we go
<Kiten> never mind i was going to have you compile it but i'll just send you mind
<Kiten> *mine
<thomedy> please help.. i am setting up my wireless in ubuntu and im stumpped... im just stumpped
<thomedy> i dmesg and  i get deauthenticate reason 3
<andygraybeal> aBound,  :) nice :)
<MerlynKorr> is there an someone that can bring some assistance about archive download files?
<Kiten> milo when you download that make sure you rememeber where you put it mmk ?
<thomedy> i deactivated ipv6 but no difference
<MerlynKorr> the ark app does not seem to do the trick...
<Romance> hold Kiten im doing sudo apt-get update --fix-missing > stupiderror.log
<Kiten> MerlynKorr, such as ?/?? tar, gz etc ?
<Romance> i will paste the error wait
<milo_> Kiten: Ok. Ha, you can send it to me with your mind if that works better
<Kiten> romance i'm sorry its just -f
<Kiten> milo_, yeah i'm a little scatter brained right now
<MerlynKorr> i cannot get a handle on the installation from archives the way i want
<thomedy> is there a please set up wireless page in steps 1 2 3 and done site
<Kiten> its like 11:47pm
<thomedy> cuz i have done googling and and cant figure it out
<thomedy> i dont even know what the problem is
<MerlynKorr> the archives wont extract n such a way as to place the files in an nstallable fashion.
<Romance> Kiten : http://pastebin.com/h0Z017Hb
<ubluntu> MerlynKorr: are they source archives. or like .deb files ?
<milo_> Kiten: Well you're a gangsta compared to me at this so no worries.
<MerlynKorr> instead, t gives an error about the extraction....
<Kiten> Romance: again sorry i shoulda read docs better, sudo apt-get check -f
<MerlynKorr> the extraction files are of both types i believ e... yet im n ot sure, let me chack.
<Chipzzz> thomedy: what kind of wireless adaptor?
<Kiten> milo_, take that file please :P
<Romance> Kiten : did it, nothing changed
<Kiten> Romance, that did nothing ?
<aBound> I'm so amazed at Ubuntu I can do almost everything from my desktop.
<Romance> Kiten : yes, only showed me "Reading state information... Done"
<milo_> Kiten: My bad. Didn't notice that. I'll keep an I out for DCC messages next time.
<Romance> and i did update, back the same error
<Kiten> Romance, ok try this sudo apt-get install nmap
<Romance> i have it
<Kiten> not that you need that package i want to know what it says when you try to install something
<Chr|s> Anyone have any problems starting up Urban Terror? For some reason I can't get it to execute. I played this game before with ubuntu
<MerlynKorr> now, at this point i dont have any files available, so i will wait tll i can correlate the necessary information and then get back here with it.
<Romance> ok
<thomedy> is there any other room with people who can help im sure this room can but the disinterest not helping however i understand i am not your responsibiltity... i just need it done
<Kiten> milo_, navigate to where that file is in dolphin note the name at the top
<thomedy> whoa i just realized there was help
<Kiten> then type cd /path/that/dolphin/has/at/top
<thomedy> im sorry my thing didn't scroll down
<aBound> Kiten, I know this isn't ubuntu-related but how'd you learn vim?
<Romance> Kiten : here http://pastebin.com/F6U6fyv6
<MerlynKorr> theres no point i n trying to figure it out when there isnt anythin g to figure out, but i do have another question regarding disc uploads to cdrom./
<milo_> Kiten: ok, I see it now >home>downloads
<Kiten> thomedy, we are kinda slim on answerers right now we have to many askers ;p
<Kiten> i'll get to you after i finish with milo and romance
<Chipzzz> thomedy: what kind of adaptor are you trying to set up?
<thomedy> my wireless adaptor is an ark500
<thomedy> i dont know how to find adapter
<thomedy> to get the controller/driver i lspci
<aBound> :P
<MerlynKorr> where there are files copied to disc it will not then reload them in any operable way...how do i overcome this/
<thomedy> -k
<Kiten> milo cd /home/username/Downloads
<TBotNik> All: Having an FTP problem.  Most Linux FTP clients do not allow for linking to .ppk, .pem or .dsa key pair files and then logging in without password, via the authentication file.  I typically use FileZilla, but they say they link to Putty, so recommend opening Putty to the host machine via the authentication file method, which they say will then allow FieZilla to see the auth file in use and log in on FileZilla.  I found this only works
<TBotNik> All: Key pair means SFTP
<Kiten> milo_,  you ther ?
<Kiten> *there ?
<milo_> Kiten: yeah, having to copy/paste a lot to get things right, but I'm there
<MerlynKorr> how does one go about beng able to upload file discs that were burned to disc from KDE Kubuntu?
<thomedy> oh i just realized the ar5001 is my adaptor
<Kiten> so your in /home/username/Downloads ?
<milo_> Kiten: yeah, having to copy/paste a lot to get things right, but I'm there
<Kiten> type ls and do you see wl.ko ?
<MerlynKorr> because when i do that the returning them to the computer of m kne or someone elses gets errors and will not and cannot be done.
<Romance> MerlynKorr use Brasero
<milo_> Kiten: Yes sir. It's there.
<Kiten> Romance /msg me the out put of a random install attempt
<chelz> how much ram is needed for toram=yes on lucid? and later?
<MerlynKorr> right yet when i try to reinstall the disc file then i get inoperable apps.
<Romance> Kiten : i tried nmap and here it is http://pastebin.com/F6U6fyv6
<Chipzzz> thomedy: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484924
<Kiten> milo type "sudo modprobe lib80211 && modprobe cfg80211"
<MerlynKorr> they will not most of the time return in operable status...
<thomedy> okay i will look atthat in a sec but for context here is what i get
<thomedy> i click the wifi and then i dmesg
<Kiten> Romance your install is seriously effed
<milo_> Kiten: "FATAL: Error inserting cfg80211 (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Romance> MerlynKorr : make one specific question that is can be understood, in one line
<thomedy> i get authenticated, associated, and then immediately deauthenticated
<Kiten> oh man
<thomedy> i will now get that link
<Kiten> dang it
<bbttvvgg> is there a simple doc or vid explaining how to set up ubuntu on ec2 that you could point me to?
<Romance> then Kiten ? :(
<Kiten> i didn't know you had kernel 3 milo :(
<MerlynKorr> they give an error like " child directory...no parent directory found..."
<benbloom> quick question: how do i delay the mounting of an nfs in fstab until the network is ready?
<Kiten> Romance to be honest you would really be better off reinstalling but i'll try to help you through it
<Kiten> so that you don't have to
<Romance> benbloom : somewhere in terminal by the command mount .. try mount -h
<Romance> aight Kiten im waiting
<thomedy> this looks like a hilarious hack but i am going to try it right now
<thomedy> should i be concerned that i disabled my ipv6
<thomedy> should i reinable that
<thomedy>  i followed a google
<benbloom> Romance: problem is i have my nfs in /etc/fstab and it's not loading at boot but if i 'umount -a' then 'mount -a' they show up fine
<Kiten> Romance one sec
<Kiten> ------
<Kiten> Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Kiten> Choose the Broadcom STA wireless driver
<Kiten> Activate
<FloodBot1> Kiten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MerlynKorr> sorry so unintelligible.
<Kiten> sorry
<Kiten> sorry that was supposed to be a message
<milo_> Kiten: I'm using the new version of Kubuntu...
<MerlynKorr> its kewl ill try some other time... you guys are buzy, lol.
<Chipzzz> thomedy: if you found a hack at that link, you went to the wrong place... ipv6 shouldn't matter... have you tried connecting to a network that doesn't need authentication?
<Kiten> oh man milo
<Kiten> ok
<subcool> Hey, i just setup a usb kubuntu- i need to fix my girls laptop, she's got some CRAZY viri on here.
<subcool> suggestions?
<ubluntu> subcool: clam-av ?
<subcool> hhmm ya- the guide didnt mention that one.
<Chipzzz> ubluntu +1
<Kiten> Romance sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f check
<subcool> ubluntu: whats the addy to the ubuntu guide?
<Kiten> milo_, sudo apt-get update
<subcool> im a google idiot
<Romance> benbloom : hope this help, i dont know much -> http://neophyteman.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/ubuntu-10-04-boot-or-devsda-startup-mount-problem/
<milo_> Kiten: done
<pangolin> !guide | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<subcool> not server guide
<pangolin> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Levy> subcool, Referring to this guide? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric
<Kiten> milo_, then sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Romance> Kiten : did it, same error :( :(
<benbloom> i appreciate the effort Romance.
<subcool> Levy: that workd.. thanks
<Levy> No problem.
<subcool> ya, i was getting .... https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Levy> HA!
<Levy> brb
<Kiten> Romance ok your probably going to have to reinstall you've got a seriously broken installation
<forcemp> has anyone seen an issue where your xserver crashes during various operations like file save and laptop lid closing?
<Romance> oh my :(
<Kiten> Romance, apt should have fix the missing dependencies
<aBound> Ahh, it shows my name aBound in the room but ahh...
<aBound> Oops.
<aBound> haha
<forcemp> I noticed that my xserve only crashes when  my dmesg reports an issue with drm at boot up.
<Kiten> brb RR
<Romance> how about *install manually* the missing dependencies from source code, will it help Kiten?
<subcool> has avira rubbed anyone the wrong way?
<subcool> i hope these fix it- but she has a crazy virus
<subcool> its disabling me from EVERYTHING, safemode, keyboard, network connections. i had to install and setup my ubuntu usb just to bypass everything.
<forcemp> good evening everyone, I am hoping to get some of your thoughts on why my xserver maybe crashing.
<almoxarife> Romance: you all scritp-kiddie to accomplish what?
<aBound> subcool, Haven't really used an antivirus for Ubuntu if that's what you're referring too.
<subcool> aBound: no- using ubuntu to fix a Win system
<Chipzzz> forcemp: any background on the problem? recent hardware changes, etc?
<Romance> almoxarife?
<aBound> subcool, Haven't tried Avira before.
<aBound> Too bad you can't run NOD32 in it.
<almoxarife> Romance: what was broke? to begin with?
<Kiten> Romance, yeah you could but i'm telling its a PITA
<Kiten> and you don't have to install from source
<Romance> the packages almoxarife
<Kiten> you could download from ubuntus online repos
<almoxarife> Romance: packages, to accomplish what?
<Romance> updates
<forcemp> @chipzzz no the behavior has been present for quite some time through different kernel versions. I noticed that it will crash on certian operations like a file save in kate or from just closing the lid on my laptop without it going to sleep. when i look at dmesg i can see drm errors right away on boot up. But when i boot up and the errors are not present I dont have issues.
<thomedy> okay somehow i have disabled my wireless and cant turn it back on
<thomedy> this sucks
<Kiten> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/F6U6fyv6 thats what hes having
<aBound> Alright ya'll I'm outta here have a happy new years eve. :P
<forcemp> @abound you could browse the typical virus locations like system32
<Chipzzz> forcemp: how old is the laptop?
<robbbie> so i have my radeon card working now with fglrx driver, sound works over hdmi, etc image is better however the desktop does not span the full width of the monitor, i have at least a half inch bezel that i want to get rid of
<forcemp> @chipzzz about two years. HP 6730b
<almoxarife> Kiten: and what causes that normally?
<Kiten> corrupt cache
<Kiten> could be numerous things
<ubluntu> robbbie: do an xrandr -q whats the resolution? does it match the max of the monitor ?
<robbbie> ubluntu: res is 1920x1080 i believe thats max. it was working fine until i installed the fglrx driver from AMD, however sound wasn't working over hdmi
<almoxarife> Kiten: how about a ppa ? broke the base system?
<Chipzzz> forcemp: I'm suspicious of the hardware... any indication the problems may be temperature dependent?
<forcemp> when i run #dmesg | grep -i drm i get : [  309.145225] [drm:i915_report_and_clear_eir] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking
<ubluntu> robbbie: can you pastebin your xrandr -q ?
<robbbie> ubluntu: sure, one sec
<Kiten> yeah that definitely would break his cache and cause apt to freak out
<robbbie> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/k6NvEWbv
<Kiten> Romance, you know how to get to your package sources ?
<Romance> i have seen this IRC log anyway http://emc.mah.priv.at/irc/%23cam/2011-07-25.html    .. they are talking about same problem as mine, " <ries> Apparently the ppa doesn't work for 10.04, so you should remove that "
<Kiten> wait a sec
<Kiten> i'm on 10.04
<Romance> "ries> you might want to coordinate that with Scott howard" .,. "<KimK> The guy with the broken ppa? The one that borked my Synaptic? "
<Romance> get my package sources Kiten?
<forcemp> chipzzz i have not seen any temperature events but when i login on first boot up when the drm error is present xorg is extremely slow
<Kiten> System->Administration->Software Sources
<rooks> for all of the unity haters, heres gnome3/gnome-classic on ubuntu11.10 dressed up to look like gnome2 on ubuntu10.10 :) just uploaded :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7xIfZZhjHo
<Romance> aight
<rhizmoe> "look like" is the easy part
<Kiten> rooks, i didn't mind the new look i just didn't like that it was sort of forced
<Chipzzz> forcemp: drm is about video processes... dust has a nasty habit of accumulating in the heat sink ducts in laptops... has the machine ever been in for repair or preventative maintenance?
<rhizmoe> worked like crap on my graphics card
<Kiten> Romance, did you see my post ?
<rooks> Kiten, yeah,, so i did. that is why i did that convo, to make it sane again :P
<almoxarife> Romance: you added a ppa recently?
<Romance> yes Kiten, opened it
<Romance> almoxarife guess so
<robbbie> ubluntu: few strange things have started happening since installing the driver and running aticonfig, for example all the icons in nautilus are the same, paper icon, no folders for directories, also the workspace switcher is different when i do ctrl+alt+arrow, i have been using linux for a long time but cli only for the most part
<almoxarife> Romance: don't guess, you did or did not, I don't have the borked system
<Kiten> Romance, go to the other software tab and list all the items in a /msg to me
<ubluntu> robbbie: robbbie yea that is all very weird.... it looks like it should use all of the screen. sounds like something is very wrong but I'm not really sure what it is, how did you install fglrx throuhg the gtk app ?
<forcemp> chipzzz i had my hinge break about a year ago and hp replaced the bezel, i keep my system rather clean and can see my heat sink clear.
<robbbie> ubluntu: i believe it was a shell script
<Kiten> rooks, also didn't like the way it felt its definitely sleek i'll give you that much
<Chipzzz> forcemp: so much for my theory :(
<almoxarife> Romance: and before you go all script-kiddie on your system again, the key to your initial problem is 'ppa-purge' , then you can start again, btw, no guarantee it will work, but it's the only thing left
<ubluntu> robbbie: I believe that the *official* way to install fglrx is through that gtk app. jockey-gtk is it?
<robbbie> ubluntu: ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run from amd
<ubluntu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ubluntu> robbbie: does fglrxinfo look good ?
<Romance> Heh
<forcemp> chipzzz: thanks for trying. its been an annoying feature where when i log in i just run dmesg | grep -i drm  and if i see any errors i just reboot and i am good for that session.
<Kiten> Romance, there is a chat limit bud even for /msg's
<Romance> didnt know
<Romance> http://pastebin.com/XwS8941e
<Kiten> also i didn't need the random text ;p
<Romance> :D
<thomedy> okay now i dont have eth0 or wlan0
<thomedy> this sucks
<Romance> thomedy iwconfig
<Chipzzz> forcemp: you might try reinstalling the video drivers, though, in case they've become corrupted... as I mentioned, drm is the (D)rect (R)endering (M)anager
<thomedy> maybe i have eth0 iwconfig says no wireless extension but it shouldn't since eth0 is wired
<forcemp> ah ok. i thought it was digital rights management. ill try to reinstall the driver. thanks
<thomedy> however my wireless is greyed out and when i ifconfig wlan0 up
<DrPenguin> forcemp: it is, but different context ^^
<Chipzzz> my pleasure. good luck
<DrPenguin> thomedy: eth0 should say no wireless extension in iwconfig
<DrPenguin> because it isnt a wireless device
<forcemp> thanks for clarifying dr penguin.
 * Kiten will be back going to try something
<DrPenguin> forcemp: no problemo
<robbbie> ubluntu: thanks i am reinstalling it the proper way :P
<Chr|s> Anyone here play Urban Terror or used too? having problems starting it up in ubuntu. It runs as a task, but I see now window
<DrPenguin> Chr|s: my first recommendation would be to kick it off in a terminal shell, redirecting stderr to stdout and see if it pukes
<stephen> hello
<Resistance> how can i find my CPU model via command line
<DrPenguin> Resistance: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Resistance> thanks
<DrPenguin> naievely.. you may be able to just grep model
<Chr|s> DrPenguin, its been awhile for me using linux. Just typing the executable file name in terminal in the current folder isn't starting it
<thomedy675> okay i dmesg and i get eth0 link is down and also a nother line that says eth0 not ready
<clear`> hey guys, anyone know how to completely remove gnome-shell from ubuntu 11.10
<thomedy675> so i ifconfig eth0 up
<thomedy675> and ican at least see it in ifconfig
<thomedy675> but dmesg is still giving me errors
<Guest79686> I have a problem, Banshee media player does not detect my music cd's in ubuntu 11.10, any ideas?
<DrPenguin> Chr|s: is the game not in your path? you will have to refer to it absolutely
<Chr|s> yes im in the folder where it is located
<DrPenguin> Chr|s: prefix the bin with ./, most likely . is not in your path
<shadaloo> hello friends of 01
<robbbie> ubluntu: hey hey got it working, also the issue was underscan in amdcccle, one more quick question however, any idea how to get nautilus icons working properly?
<shadaloo> my mplayer makes a skipping sound when I skip
<shadaloo> after an update to 11.10
<ubluntu> robbbie: try changing the theme maybe?
<robbbie> ubluntu: ok
<shadaloo> how do I fix this hacker friends
<shadaloo> I don't want this bad noise
<Guest79686> I have a problem, Banshee media player does not detect my music cd's in ubuntu 11.10, any ideas?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using ubuntu 11.10l when I try to run firestarter I get warning shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/788586/ and it does not open. How can I fix this? TIA!
<shadaloo> wb
<shadaloo> how many backdoors do u think ubuntu has?
<bis0n> hello
<shadaloo> hi
<Guest79686> Banshee media player does not detect my music cd's in ubuntu 11.10, anyone have any ideas?
<shadaloo> no one smart is online right now
<bis0n> I'm searchin to use wget with recusive directories, but only for directories name "tst" on all tree
<Kiten> Guest79686, you probably didn't burn them as music cd's you probably burnt them as data cd's
<robbbie> anyone have this issue with nautilus? i need to restore the default icons..
<Chr|s> DrPenguin, I try running it in terminal and I get shared lib error, no such file or directory. File name the game is looking for is "libSDL-1.2.so.0"
<bis0n> anyone? need use regex? :/
<Guest79686> the music cd's are the originals
<DrPenguin> Chr|s: ok thats a good sign ^^ we now know whats the problem is.. can you do a find on that file? maybe its there but its not looking where it is
<ubluntu> Guest79686: do other programs see your cd's ?
<Guest79686> no
<DrPenguin> bis0n: have you tried looking at wgets man page?
<bis0n> DrPenguin, for sure
<bis0n> I'm using -I but that don't work
<bis0n> for me
<SubCool> can someone help me clean some stupid stuff up. My usb install of kubuntu went a lil crazy. I have tried to install Antivirus stuff on here and its not going very weell
<ubluntu> Guest79686: does dmesg | grep CD or dmesg | grep DVD show anything ?
<SubCool> Avast killed something in its lock file
<SubCool> spamassassin freezes
<SubCool> idk how to use clam anymore
<bis0n> -I take /home/tst/ buet not /home/directoryX/tst/
<SubCool> but id like to clear up those two thigns first.
<SubCool> also- after running one of the virus cleaners... it cleared SOME stuff on the WIN host- but- appearently no wehre near as much as needed
<Guest79686> i don't think so, should i try another media player program instead of banshee/
<Guest79686> ?
<SubCool> PM - would be helpful, because im BARELY looking at this screen, and im on webchat
<ypsjd> #join ubuntu-cn
<DrPenguin> bis0n: readning the manpage, -l is supposed to specify depth.. how are you exec;ing it?
<robbbie> thinking about removing everything nautilus and reinstalling it all...
<bis0n> I'm using -r with default -l (5)
<ubluntu> Guest79686: you should have something show up in dmesg.... ls /dev | grep cd
<bis0n> wget -r -l 5 -I tst domain.com/dir/
<bis0n> ok for domain.com/dir/tst but not for domain.com/dir/directoryX/tst
<Chipzzz> bis0n: maybe it's a permission problem
<bis0n> Chipzzz, no
<Guest79686> ok i will try that thanks
<clear`> hey guys, anyone know how to completely remove gnome-shell from ubuntu 11.10
<doomrobo> Hi, how does the clipboard work in Linux in general. I'm mostly asking for how it works with unicode keys because apparently it's impossible to create an XKeyEvent using unicode characters.
<Chipzzz> bis0n: off the top of my head, it looks like the -I is the problem
<Dougy> lmao brock lesnar
<bis0n> -I is for include directories and I want only dir "tst" so ok, that is the problem, but what can I use?
<Chipzzz> bis0n: if you know the directory structure, you can give -I a comma separated list, otherwise you have to spyder the domain afaik
<forcemp> ,bis0n : what if you "find | grep -i tst"  first then use the output
<bis0n> forceflow, that's sound good... but I don't understand how... :/
<Chr|s> DrPenguin, odd, 32bit version of the game works but not 64bit. I have a 64bit machine.
<DrPenguin> Chr|s: that probably explains your issue
<DrPenguin> its looking somewhere else for the library
<DrPenguin> I think.. ldd? that should tell you what its looking for and where
<forcemp> bis0n do you want to share the command that you have so far so we have a better idea of what you are trying to accomplish?
<melvincv> hi all, I have a old P4 computer with 1GB RAM, 40GB HDD, Intel 845GL chipset. I need good performance. Which Ubuntu should I use? Unity is very slow on it.
<subcool> ya, still kinda need tha thelp with virus shit....
<subcool> pm please
<pangolin> !language | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<subcool> isnt it late enough were the children r in bed?
<bis0n> forcemp, I'm using "wget -r -l 5 -I tst domain.com/dir/"  ok for "domain.com/dir/tst" but not for "domain.com/dir/directoryX/tst"
<pangolin> are we all in your living room?
<DrPenguin> subcool: im a child at heart
<pangolin> subcool: please keep the language clean :)
<subcool> ok, how do i kill the autolock on avast
<Barzogh> bis0n: try by adaapting this example to your need : wget -rnd -l5 --no-parent ftp://server.com/dir/
<subcool> something happen during its update.... and its kinda shot
<pangolin> no idea, maybe there is a channel for avast
<bis0n> forcemp, using 'find . -type d -name "tst"' seems to be an good idea but how I can execute that on domain.com/
<pangolin> try /msg alist list *avast*
<pangolin> try /msg alis list *avast*
<melvincv> Please reply. I have a old P4 computer with 1GB RAM, 40GB HDD, Intel 845GL chipset. I need good performance. Which Ubuntu spin should I use? Unity is very slow on it.
<DrPenguin> Xu/Lubuntu
<pangolin> melvincv: Lubuntu should run nice on that
<subcool> ok... so the spamassasin really isnt something to be ran alone...
<forcemp> bis0n i thought you were trying to accomplish something else. find wont work.
<melvincv> pangolin: How about Xubuntu compared to Lubuntu?
<subcool> pangolin: didnt work..
<pangolin> melvincv: either should be good.
<subcool> just looking on how to delete the lock file... so that it stops crashing on startup
<DrPenguin> Lubuntu is much lighter weight, but Xubuntu should come with some more goodies
<DrPenguin> eiterh way tho.. your dealing with flux/openbox if im right
<bis0n> I think I need make an script with regex... :/
<DrPenguin> of wait.. xfce uses xfwm
<DrPenguin> I always forget xfwm
<melvincv> I see. Will I face any issue in usability moving from ubuntu to xubuntu? Different applications?
<ubluntu> melvincv: nautilus will go to thunar.
<ubluntu> you can still use nautilus though
<Barzogh> nope bad idea if he still wants his computer to run smoothly
 * melvincv will try xubuntu then, thanks to all
<robbbie> anyone install moonlight?
 * samsul is away: papung
<Chipzzz> bis0n: if you run wget once in -S mode, you can generate a .wgetrc for a second run that gets the directories you want :)
<dahlia> I just installed kubuntu and I want the latest nvidia closed driver but I cant find how to install it. The one I have now is 173. Is there some sekret thing I need to do to get a more recent one?
<DrPenguin> dahlia: you could pull the latest from nvidia.com
<dahlia> for linux? ty trying...
<lalaland1125> Htop is claiming that my xorg is using 4 gigabytes of memory. Any idea what is going on?
<samsul> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<DrPenguin> lalaland1125: … wha? 4gigs? that.. doesnt sound right.. do you even have that much?
<lalaland1125> I'll post a screenshot
<franz_> it is possible to use a partitioned USB HD to create bootable usb within loose data from other partition?
<lalaland1125> http://s8.postimage.org/r6fjsak2b/blah.png
<szal> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lalaland1125> How the heck is that happening ↑
<Guest48316> how do i update a signal package and it's dependence
<DrPenguin> lalaland1125: that.. is weird.. can you show us your Xorg.0.log?
<thomedy675> the ubuntu docs arent really helping me
<robbbie> I have installed moonlight but it appears i am out of luck when it comes to watching netflix, can anyone confirm?
<Chipzzz> robbbie: confirmed... blockbuster online won't work either
<Chipzzz> (afaik)
<lalaland1125> DrPenguin: I don't think anything funny in going on in the log, but here it is: http://ideone.com/swMqb
<lalaland1125> It might be that the fglrx driver is consuming alot of the ram. Xinerimera is not exactly the standard configuration.
<DrPenguin> ohhhh hohoho this is fglrx
<DrPenguin> my nemesis
<DrPenguin> I can figure this out
<DrPenguin> before I read too much into it.. its possible that fglrx is getting a TON of ram for the framebuffer
<karl-augustt> DrPenguin ; do not use Enter as Punctuation!
<DrPenguin> in some bios, you can assign that, upper values of 2gig, possibly more
<lalaland1125> That might be. I was abusing firefox before this happened.
<DrPenguin> karl-augustt: dont tell me what to do! anyway..
<lalaland1125> Using an autopager so I got somewhere like 400 pages before it stared swapping.
<Chipzzz> lalaland1125: according to htop, chrome is taking all the memory
<pnorman> I just finished moving my ubuntu install to a new case and motherboard and it's not connecting to the network. ifconfig only shows the local loopback interface. ifconfig -a shows the local loopback as well as eth2 and rename3
<karl-augustt> DrPenguin : so you can quit channel, you do not need support discussion, you're ready to life alone!!
<lalaland1125> Chipzzz: Nah it's only using ~10-15% Xorg is eating it all.
<lalaland1125> DrPenguin: I think you might be right, that's it caching it for some reason.
<lalaland1125> So I only need to dig into the settings for how to flush the cache or something.
<karl-augustt> DrPenguin : so you can quit channel, you do not need support discussion, you're ready to life alone!!
<DrPenguin> lalaland1125: can you see if theres an option in amdcccle, and if not, MAYBE (but doubtful) your bios, where it dictates the framebuffer size? also,you might need to look at other settings, if your using Xinerama, things like EnableTearFree desktop do consume a decent amount of Ram
<Chipzzz> lalaland1125: sorry, you're right... chrome is taking a lot of virtual memory
<szal> !attitude | DrPenguin, karl-augustt
<ubottu> DrPenguin, karl-augustt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DrPenguin> szal: I dont even use Ubuntu. I dont like Ubuntu. I just chill here to help people
<szal> DrPenguin: thus stick to the !guidelines please
<DrPenguin> szal: what guidelines? im talking to lalaland1125 helpign HIM.
<Chipzzz> lol@DrPenguin... you know an awful lot about ubuntu for someone who doesn't like it much... kudos to you, sir
<pangolin> DrPenguin: We appreciate it but keep in mind while in here we ask that you follow the guidelines. karl-augustt please do not tell people to leave the channel and try wording your comments a little nicer.
<pangolin> there we go. back to support :)
<DrPenguin> Chipzzz: it used to be my Distro of choice, and its what I work on at HP. I mainly use Arch Linux now
<JoshuaP> I'm about to do a server reboot and will be right back. :)
<Chipzzz> DrPenguin: Ah... thank you for dropping in to help us out!
<DrPenguin> Chipzzz: heh its nothing.. im just bored really, nothin better to do
<karl-augustt> pangolin: do not worry, you can take for granted that i'll be correct when working on channel!
<lalaland1125> Yay, the buffer seems to have cleared itself out, nows it's down to a puny 861 megabytes.
<lalaland1125> Note to self: never load more than 400 pages in firefox.
<szal> lol
<DrPenguin> lalaland1125: wait, X is back down to a cute level or is this something completely different ?
<lalaland1125> It's back down to a cute level.
<lalaland1125> I assume firefox tried doing something stupid like loading a million textures into the graphics card memory or something.
<DrPenguin> lalaland1125: good! im glad :). As a recommendation, try a browser like Chromium. Its much more friendly when it comes to CPU and Ram.. its weird that X was the owner of those memory allocations.. thats something to think about
<dahlia> is there a way I can log in to my new kubuntu install without running X? I dont see an option for it on the login screen
<DrPenguin> dahlia: well.. if you boot in single user mode that would do the trick.. what are you trying to accomplish?
<dahlia> I want to install new nvidia driver but it wont let me if X is running
<DrPenguin> dahlia: oh! thats simple.. just VT swtich (like ctrl alt F2), log in, sudo services gdm stop, install it, then sudo services gdm start
<dahlia> I tried single user mode but it said read-only file syste,
<dahlia> ty trying that...
<DrPenguin> probably because the kernel was passed ro
<dahlia> services: command not found
<DrPenguin> um.. maybe its service then? try that.. I always get this one mixed up
<dahlia> kk
<Chipzzz> "service" is right
<dahlia> gdm: unrecogniized service
<dahlia> closer :)
<dahlia> its kubuntu
<pangolin> kdm
<DrPenguin> OH!then its kdm
<dahlia> ty that did something
<DrPenguin> now X is dead, feel free to install the driver
<chromaticwt> how do I disable gdm?
<chromaticwt> in 11.10
<pangolin> chromaticwt: sudo service gdm stop
<pangolin> err 11.10 uses lightdm so  I think it is ldm now
<chromaticwt> oh really? so I guess that's why I couldn't disable gdm.
<pangolin> would make sense yeah
<Tyther> ok
<tensorpudding> if you upgrade i don't believe it changes it
<karl-augustt> do someone have a guide on how to use Archlinux to build a minimal OS?
<tensorpudding> or it might give you a choose
<tensorpudding> choice*
<pangolin> karl-augustt: #arch
<tensorpudding> karl-augustt, you mean debootstrapping ubuntu in arch?
<tensorpudding> that'd not really be on-topic
<ubluntu> I think it's #archlinux
<DrPenguin> that is correct
<karl-augustt> tensorpudding: exactly
<tensorpudding> debootstrap is available outside of debian-based systems
<atvr> hi, i need help people. i have an issue trying to instal ubuntu 11.10 with a bootable usb stick, since i am new to linux, and i am a windows user i dont really understand the linux thing, so my problem is im trying to instal, when i boot from the usb stick, i get to the first menu, wich you can choose to only try ubuntu or instal it, but after i have pressed my choice the screen whent black and there is nothing happening, but if a choo
<atvr> the probleme is probably with my video card wich is a AMD radeon
<atvr> my laptop is an toshiba satallite L745D
<pnorman> atvr: Your first message cut off with but if a choo
<edbian> atvr, does try or install work?
<wookienz> team, just upgraded to 11.10. Having porblems with connecting to it remotely. Is there a VNC sevrer installed by default? I have remote desktop turned on in the settings, but netstat shows no listening ports for 5500 or 5900. ideas?
<atvr> edbian: no my screen dosnt work
<gulzar> any duplicate file finder utility.. other than fslint?
<guest_> I am wondering for software engineers and programmers what their favorite IDE for developing their applications is? Mine is eclipse you can do everything in it from asm to perl , python , java , c/c++ ...etc
<pnorman> wookienz: did you have vnc installed before?
<mebigfatguy_> guest_,  and this has what to do with ubuntu?
<Stanley00> !best | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tensorpudding> guest_, that's not really a support question, this channel isn't for polls
<edbian> atvr, does the USB stick boot on any other computer? (do you have any other computer to test it on?)
<atvr> pnorman: but if a choose to only try it it can ear the ubuntu theme song in my speaker
<szal> how do I select a USB drive to make a startup disk from in usb-creator?
<atvr> edbian: yes i have tested on my desktop and it work
<atvr> also i have tryied the alternative installation wich does not work ether
<edbian> atvr, try booting with the nomodeset option:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<karl-augustt> atvr, you have perhaps too problem, if you monitor have no problem , be convainced that you have an uninstable OS on your disk
<szal> ah, needed a kick in the shizzles by un- and replugging the USB pen
<atvr> karl-augustt: what do you mean i dont nunderstand
<DrPenguin> karl-augustt: its not that.. ive seen this before.. X has issues automagically booting on newer machines
<karl-augustt> ubuntu 11.10 presents again some bugs, so be patient!
<atvr> DrPenguin: hi , if you remenber about 2days ago i have talked to you about that
<DrPenguin> atvr: I thought I recognized your issue.. good.. im not any more crazy that I think I am
<gulzar> any duplicate file finder utility.. other than fslint?
<atvr> DrPenguin: XD
<lalaland1125> Hmm it seems Xorg's dance with swap has messed up my sound, now all my songs sound like my mother singing them.
<lalaland1125> Time to reboot.
<Stanley00> gulzar: fdupes is also good, but it's command line only
<leeprison> hi,everyone .  I have two os  win7 and ubuntu10.04   ,but  i want to update my ubuntu  and i'm afraid to destroy the grub ..how to update safety?
<pr0ton_> how to switch tabs in terminal?
<Stanley00> leeprison: how did you install your ubuntu? if you didnt use wubi, then upgrade is just fine,
<gulzar> Stanley00: no prob.. I will try it
<DrPenguin> leeprison: no need to be worried, Ive done updates before on a dualbooted machine and I havent had an issue (until I updated from Natty to Oneric, but it wasnt grub related)
<wookienz> pnorman: maybe not then...is there a stock vnc se ubuntu?
<Stanley00> leeprison: and better way is fresh install
<wookienz> se/server
<Chipzzz> leeprison: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is a good option
<saurabh_D> ls
<leeprison> I did't use wubi
<karl-augustt> DrPenguin: I 've just have a similar problem, I started ubuntu on my usb disk, after a few seconds, I did not have any luminosity
<pnorman> on a server typically you wouldn't have a GUI.
<hounchouts> Hi everyone. I've recently got a small VPS. It had CentOS 64 installed but after trying it I wasn't pleased and asked to install Ubuntu (as I originally asked they made a mistake with the CentOS). They installed Ubuntu 10.04.3 but now I can't run simple commands like apt-get and gedit, and constantly get Wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 errors. this is how it looks like when I log in: http://paste
<hounchouts> bin.com/grE9yXN0
<karl-augustt> DrPenguin : I remained that in this conditions , my installation still worked!
<gulzar> Stanley00: Thank You
<wookienz> pnorman: it is to remote back to my main machine when overseas.
<Stanley00> gulzar: you are welcome ;)
<subcool> help with fixing avast-
<szal> subcool: whole sentences-
<karl-augustt> atvr: have you find a solution to your problem?
<subcool> avast is erroring during ITS startup. Something about its engine error. Not getting much from google
<subcool> aside from uninstall reinstall
<hounchouts> does anyone know why I am getting these ELFCLASS64 errors?
<chromaticwt> what is the best way to create a custom ubuntu cd?
<subcool> I also have a killer virus on my friends laptop- which is NOT getting cleared by these virus scanners im using....
<chromaticwt> which tutorial should I use?
<Stanley00> !remastersys | chromaticwt
<subcool> The virus has rendered the computer pretty useless. i would like to not have to resintall the OS- it is a windwos OS
<subcool> XP
<atvr> karl-augustt: no
<clear`> subcool: backup the data and install ubuntu
<forcemp> subcool did you check all the typical places virus' live?
<DrPenguin> hounchouts: are you trying to compile and or run a program of one architecture on an incompatible one? like what are you doing
<subcool> clear`: not my computer
<clear`> then its not your problem...
<subcool> forcemp: um- no?? i use scanners these days.
<subcool> clear`: lol- it is if i plan to get laid.
<DrPenguin> scanners suck
 * subcool feels played
<clear`> well tell her/him that the best solution is to backup and start fresh
<forcemp> subcool i fyou dont like the manual method you can try microsoft system sweeper?
<clear`> well, what virus is it?
<subcool> forcemp: her computer is useless it is has locked out EVERYTHING that i can use to fix it. Which doesnt seem to matter, because even the scanners arent clearing it all up
<clear`> boot in safe mode and do a scan
<subcool> clear`: no clue- nothing is picking it up.
<tensorpudding> !ot | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subcool> clear`: way past that
<lifestream> Is there another way to make a Windows XP USB (iso to usb) besides with unetbootin ? Because unetbootin does not work with XP (it only shows "Default" on the menu, and it doesn't boot XP)
<subcool> cute tensorpudding
<karl-augustt> do someone have a guide on how to use Archlinux to build a minimal OS?
<DrPenguin> subcool: hes right,, this is off topic
<DrPenguin> !ot | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subcool> im looking for ubuntu help :p
<DrPenguin> but.. this isnt an ubuntu problem
<forcemp> subcool have you heard of system sweeper? its an offline av scanner that mounts the windows registry hives and searches the os for root kits more efficiently.
<subcool> safemode has been destroyed- thus using ubuntu
<subcool> the virus even destroyed the use of network options
<tensorpudding> you can't fix windows from ubuntu
<DrPenguin> tensorpudding: id disagree there, its possible
<tensorpudding> even if you could, it is a windows question
<clear`> subcool: time to backup and format
<DrPenguin> but regardless, this ISNT an ubuntu issue
<subcool> its very possible,
<subcool> bah-
<subcool> k, - imma try to fix these last two scanners and take it from there
<subcool> i just cant believe nothing is picking this thing up.
<ubluntu> subcool maybe its a rootkit
<subcool> pm me- too much chatter
<hounchouts> drpenguin: no i just started the server. I tried to open gedit or try apt-get but get the same corrupted library errors. I've put it on pastebin if you want to have a look :  http://pastebin.com/grE9yXN0
<DrPenguin> hounchouts: oh man that looks ugly.. whats the output of uname -p?
<atvr> how can i put nomodeset when installing ubuntu 11.10
<DrPenguin> atvr: thats a kernel boot parameter
<atvr> DrPenguin: ?? can you explan what you said lol like i said i am new to linux
<Chipzzz> atvr: press space while it is booting into grub and edit the record
<hounchouts> drpenguin: uname -p = unknown
<clear`> hey guys, anyone know how to completely remove gnome-shell from ubuntu 11.10
<DrPenguin> hounchouts: Whoa! seriously? ok… what about just straight uname -a? Im thinking your system for some reaosn has NO idea what architechture it is
<Stanley00> atvr: you can add that via /etc/default/grub
<DrPenguin> atvr: the Linux Kernel takes parameters when it boots to exec with different options, like single, ro, quiet, splash, etc. nomodeset is one of thos options
<Stanley00> atvr: add that that the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=..." , I think, then run update-grub
<atvr> DrPenguin: okay but how can i set that, im not able to get into the installation
<Chipzzz> atvr: are you still trying to boot from the live cd?
<hounchouts> drpenguin: uname -a = Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.32-33-server #70-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 7 22:28:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<atvr> Stanley00: i am not even able to install ubuntu so i cant do that
<DrPenguin> atvr: you can manipulate the kernel boot parameters when you go to boot for a one time deal
<atvr> Chipzzz: no im from a udb stick
<hounchouts> centOS 64 was installed first erronously, as I asked for Ubuntu 32, so they installed Ubuntu
<Stanley00> atvr: ah, I see, you want to set that option for the liveCD right?
<DrPenguin> hounchouts: ok.. I wonder why -p gave you an unknown when it sees that its an x64 arch.. I think you might just need to reinstall your server.. maybe you should md5 the iso to make sure its ok
<DrPenguin> hounchouts: thats ubuntu 64
<hounchouts> I asked them to install Ubuntu 32 and they confirmed that. Strange
<atvr> DrPenguin: when i boot, i see that i can put some command or somthing, it says Boot: in the lower part of the screen so is it there that i have to put something
<DrPenguin> hounchouts: according to uname its 64..unless they botched something TERRIBLY wrong
<atvr> Stanley00: no i am from a usb boot stick
<hounchouts> DrPenguin: thanks, I think I better contact them again, hope they get it right the third time
<Orthebox> Hi
<Stanley00> atvr: It's the same as liveCD IMO :), when you at the boot screen, high light the try ubuntu..., press F6 I think, the will popup some option, one of them is nomodeset
<atvr> Stanley00: i am trying that right away :) sorry i am new to linux
<Orthebox> Hello everyone I'm currently using MacBook Pro 7,1 and I intend to install Ubuntu as part of my triple-boot plan (OSX, WIN, UBUNTU). I just need to know - which edition should I use for my installation?
<lifestream> I have Linux only. Does anyone know if I can run flashboot/WinToFlash inside a virtualbox Windows to put XP ISO on USB? I have no cd drive so I'm screwed.  Unetbootin does not work.
<Stanley00> atvr: everyone is new at the first time ;)
<Chipzzz> lol
<szal> installing from USB is a very nice way of installing
<atvr> Stanley00: when i press F6 i doesnt do anything
<atvr> Stanley00: could it be the TAB button
<Orthebox> @szal: I'm using dd.
<Stanley00> atvr: hmm, did you high light the "try ubuntu..." line at boot screen?
<atvr> Stanley00: cuz i have pressed tab and now there is a command line in bottom of the screen
<Stanley00> atvr: ah, just exit that command line, press F6 at the boot menu.
<Chipzzz> atvr: didn't it used to give you a graphic screen with icons to click on for "try" or "install"?
<atvr> Stanley00: yes it more like "Run Ubuntu From This USB"
<Stanley00> atvr: ooops, did you use unetbootin to create that usb?
<atvr> Chipzzz: no its like a dos menu, i can only us the keyboard to select
<atvr> Stanley00: yes i did
<szal> bleh..  "Selecting and installing software failed"
<Orthebox> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso or ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<Stanley00> atvr: I didnt use that tool for a long time... cant remember how to do with it... do you know how to edit a boot option? It's normally said at the bottom of screen
<Stanley00> atvr: like "press xxx to edit..."?
<Orthebox> Which edition is advised for MacBook Pro 7,1?
<Stanley00> !ot | Orthebox
<ubottu> Orthebox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stanley00> Orthebox: oop, sorry, miss your first post :(
<Orthebox> Stanley00: It's fine :P
<Orthebox> Stanley00: The Ubuntu wiki suggested Oneiric ... I dunno why
<atvr> Stanley00: no i dont but, when ive pressed tab there is somthing written at the bottom that i can edit, its like" /casper/vm/linuz noprompt cdrom-detect.......
<Stanley00> Orthebox: all of them is fine. just depend on your system's memory
<Orthebox> Stanley00: K thanks a lot :)
<Stanley00> atvr: hmm, maybe it's tab key, you can go to the end of the line said "linux ..." or "kernel ..." then add nomodeset
<miadbahrami> salam bache ha ki c++ khoob mitoone kar kone baram ye proje benevise
<atvr> Stanley00: yes i just tryed that, then it when to a screen purple that says Ubuntu 11.10 and there was like loading progress bar with dots, then i t went into a black screen that i am able to input some command, the line is ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Stanley00> atvr: hmm, can you try running "startx"
<atvr> Stanley00: so i have put back the nomodeset there, then its says command not found then there was somthing says like loading firmware.... and there some command displaying one after one
<Chipzzz> atvr: sounds like you have a server edition... if you install it, you can "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and have a full desktop running in no time
<atvr> Stanley00: do you want me to reboot and try to put your startx comand
<wadkar> okay, I fudged up my partition table
<Stanley00> atvr: ah, you run startx at the command screen, which said "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$"
<wadkar> now I am constrained by the primary partition limit of 4
<atvr> Stanley00: no do you want me to try it ?
<Stanley00> atvr: yes, you should run startx command
<wadkar> and I think I will need to remove/resize my extended partition /dev/sda4 which hosts the logical partition /dev/sda5 : my root partition
<wadkar> which is the best way to go about this ?
<guest_> ,
<wadkar> can gParted resize my root partition ?
<Chipzzz> wadkar: do you have a desktop or are you working from the command line?
<atvr> Stanley00: i just retried to put the nomodeset, and now it work i can vue the desktop to try it, so now i am trying to instal it with nomodeset
<StepNjump> how can I unpack a .gz file please using tar?
<wadkar> Chipzzz: I have Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 desktop installed on my laptop
<Chipzzz> wadker: yes gparted is the tool to use
<Stanley00> atvr: good luck then ;)
<Stanley00> StepNjump: tar -xvf file.tar.gz?
<StepNjump> ok let me try that Stanley00 tnx
<wadkar> I have /dev/sda1 500mb /boot , /dev/sda2 4gb swap, /dev/sda3 100gb ntfs /windows and I hoped to created rest ~400gb space as /dev/sda4 extended, then create logical partitions there
<Stanley00> StepNjump: np ;)
<wadkar> s/hoped/thought/
<StepNjump> Stanley00 it says: tar: This does not look like a tar archive. keep in mind it's not a tar.gz but just a .gz
<wadkar> unfortunately the /dev/sda4 is a megre 50GB , which I thought I allocated to /dev/sda5 my ext4 /root partition
<Stanley00> StepNjump: then try this  tar -zxvf file.tar.gz?
<Humbedooh> gzip -d filename ?
<StepNjump> no it's file.gz stanley00
<Stanley00> StepNjump: if that is just gz, not tar, then try gunzip :D
<wadkar> now I want to resize my /dev/sda4 so that it can occupy rest, but that means erasing /dev/sda5 , which hosts my OS !
<wadkar> need some fdisk-foo badly :(
<StepNjump> ok and what are the switches of the gunzip Stanley00
<Humbedooh> ...
<Stanley00> StepNjump: just gunzip file.gz :D
<StepNjump> ok let me try
<Chipzzz> wadkar: actually, you're in better shape than you think...
<wadkar> Chipzzz: really? how so ?
<Chipzzz> wadkar: if i'm reading this right, you have 50Gb for /dev/s4 and 350Gb unpartitioned, right?
<wadkar> yes, sda4 is the extended one, which has logical sda5 hosting my Ubuntu
<wadkar> Chipzzz: ^
<Humbedooh> to think if Apache had developed the gz format...
<Humbedooh> it'd be called apache gunzip :D
<Stanley00> wadkar: I dont know, if it's like that you could just simple resize sda4 to that unallocate?
<gulzar> Please help. Pidgin is showing "not authorised" with gmail. Any solution?
<wadkar> Stanley00: hmm, I can resize sda4, without mutilating sda5 ? never resized anything till date, so not sure how it works
<wadkar> I am only worried because of sda5 hosting my OS, otherwise I wouldnt mind experimenting/trying out whatever I feel right
<Church> wadkar: whatever you do i'd say making backups prior that never hurts
<Stanley00> wadkar: I think it would be fine, if you not sure, backup averything before you do that :D
<Chipzzz> wadkar: so if you partition the 350Gb as ext4, you can reinstall the system with a 50Gb "/" volume and a 350Gb "/home" partition, which is a reasonable useage
<Stanley00> wadkar: backup is alway good practice before you do anything :D
<Chipzzz> (although the "/" is a bit large)
<wadkar> Church: sure, I know that very well, and I have my own backups, but system config is a big task, and I dont want to repeat myself
<Church> pitty default ubuntu installer doesn't do lvm. lvm provides great flexibility for allocating disk space.
 * wadkar brb
<Da|Mummy> im stuck with read only filesystem, how do i get out of it?
<Church> Da|Mummy: remount rw?
<Church> mount /dev/whateverdevice /mountpoint -o rw,remount
<szal> Extras doesn't exist for Lucid?
<wadkar> Chipzzz: I do not want to reinstall , that will take too much of my _energy_ (lot of custom installation of dev-tools)
<JoshuaP> I AMSG'D
<wadkar> anyways, enough talking, let me ask gParted and see how it goes
 * wadkar fingers crossed *_*
<Church> wadkar: then backup enough of things to enable restore of whatever that's important to you
<Church> be it data in user home dir, or installed/configured OS
<Church> for later, backup files/dirs of OS. bootloader probably can be reinstalled from eg. bootable install media
<wadkar> Church: I will still have to recompile from source, and I forgot the custom flags and all, not worried about booloader, i know enough grub-foo to boot my sda5 off sdb1's grub :D
<Church> if you restore those files, shouldn't you be left with state you are now with all that custom compiled stuff?
<Church> as for future, i suggest to document. many admins forget that (important) step.
<Church> might be as simple as copypasting entered commands to download/compile stuff into some .txt file. :)
<wadkar> Church: yeah, agreed , completely. But I am not sure if I linked against custom libs, but yeah. I get your point
<wadkar> *sigh* , gParted wont resize my sda4 will I umount sda5, which I (obviously) can't
<jpk> Say I have a ubuntu server with all the packages I want installed, and I want all the same ones installed on a second machine.  Is there a handy way to get a list of packages from the first machine so I can install them all on the second?
<wadkar> s/will/till
<Church> wadkar: try boot from other media?
<wadkar> how about liveCD ?
<wadkar> Church: bingo !
 * wadkar slaps his forhead for forgetting that he can has only one extended partition?
<Da|Mummy> Church, where do i specify the filesystem in that?
<Chipzzz> wadkar: you could try copying sd5 into sd4, booting into sd4 and resizing sd5 to take up the rest of the disk
<dbazuin_> I am a mac user who want to give ubuntu a go and i have a machine with xp and citrix on it. What is the easist way to clean that thing and install ubuntu?
<langlang_> xchat  lost words.
<Church> Da|Mummy: you can of course add -t fstype, but in most cases kernel should autodetect, or read entry from /etc/fstab, no?
<wadkar> Chipzzz: perhaps you didnt get my " fdisk -l  /dev/sda " , the sda4 is the hosting extended partition, the logical sda5 is part of extended sda4, i can not have the latter without the former
<Church> dbazuin: depends on what you need. eg. some dualboot setup, or linux only box. but in any case i'd backup first.
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: you want to add to or remove what is on the machine and go ubuntu?
<dbazuin_> Linux only
<Orthebox> Hi I'm using a MacBook Pro 7,1 and I want to install Ubuntu, should I take the amd64 or i386 one?
<Chipzzz> wadkar: you're right, i didn't...sorry
<dbazuin_> Yes almoxarife
<Da|Mummy> no go here...mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dbazuin_> It is a spare
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: during the install you are asked something like 'use it all'??, do and the machine will be 100% ubuntu
<dbazuin_> Ok so i download it and copy it to the pc
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: no,
<wadkar> dbazuin_: yes, look for 'use entire disk' or 'automatic partitioning'
<Orthebox> Hi I'm using a MacBook Pro 7,1 and I want to install Ubuntu, should I take amd64 or i386?
<wadkar> dbazuin_: you will need to burn a CD or figure out Mac way to create USB image
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: you d/l the iso, burn to either disk or usb and then install
<Church> dbazuin: i'd create install on usb disk for simplicity. and before overwriting everything double check if there isn't something you need that should be backed up
<DrPenguin> Orthebox: if your mac has a 64bit proc use 64bit, otherwise use 32
<langlang_> how to reslove that problem which is xchat lost words.
<dbazuin_> How big need the usb
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: 1gig
<dbazuin_> Realy?
<dbazuin_> Thats easy then
<Church> oh. hmm, he has mac? ubuntu will have no problems with booting on that? (i have no experience with whatever custom apple might have put in their macs, even though x86 ones)
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: the iso is about 698+-
<dbazuin_> Cool
<dbazuin_> I want also tomrun lamp
<dbazuin_> On it
<wadkar> dbazuin_: is the machine Mac or a generic PC with XP+citrix installed ?
<dbazuin_> Just a dell
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: btw, use the 'alternate' and be hardwired to the internet for the best outcome
<Church> hmm, for server? i'd prefer centos to ubuntu probably.
<dbazuin_> Ok that is a slide probelem
<wadkar> dbazuin_: then you dont have to worry about anything, just go with standard tools, you can find tutorials/guides for LAMP'ing your OS
<wadkar> Church: it may not be a production server, so don't have to push the RHEL stack right away
<almoxarife> dbazuin_: don't sweat it, go with what you got
<dbazuin_> Thanks guys
<wadkar> yw
<wadkar> ohhk guys, thanks from me too, I will have to figure out a way out on my own on a LiveCD it seems
<wadkar> wish me luck -_-
<dbazuin_> Somwhow i can only connect to the net with a citrix pc
<Church> wadkar: it's just that centos is close enough to rhel. so as we use mostly rhel or oraclelinux for servers, centos often fills role for close enough thing for cheap development/test installs. Lesser the zoo of miscellaneous OSes/releases, less headache with supporting that.
<dbazuin_> But we get a seperate line
<Church> i don't wish to introduce more OSes to our supported zoo :)
<dbazuin_> So better wait for that?
<wadkar> Church: agreed , but the OP may not even be considering a production server, he might want to try out LAMP and see whats what
<wadkar> Church: I myself installed CentOS 5.7 few weeks ago (with only IUS for PHP-MySQL), works great !
<wadkar> dbazuin_: why do you need LAMP stack ? to run a production quality server ?
<dbazuin_> No development
<dbazuin_> Drupal
<wadkar> dbazuin_: will you be managing deployment/production server ?
<dbazuin_> I want to se if ubuntu is a good alternative
<dbazuin_> No
<dbazuin_> The site go to a host when the done
<dbazuin_> I hate windows
<dbazuin_> Love mac
<wadkar> then Ubuntu might be best suited for you (assuming no prior linux experience) , the SysAd of your host will take the burden/headache of configuring your code-base for live production server
<wadkar> you go with what feels right for you as a dev
<wadkar> let the Ops/SysAd worry about deployment issue
 * Church hates 6th release of redhat/centos and alikes though. Less fit for running in xen, and that freaking new upstart init. I had big pile of headache with trying to replicate what i need and had in normal inittab to work in upstart. And from what i heard, in next releases upstart gonna be replaced once again to something else :/
<dbazuin_> Or bussiness is pc only
<dbazuin_> So when I can not get mac in it i can get ubuntu
<dbazuin_> Plus i heard a lot about it lately
<dbazuin_> My compliment to you all you a relaxed bunch here love that
<Guisepe> hello
<Guisepe> aircrack ubuntu 11.10 instaling
<lake> How can I list all installed packages?
<Church> dpkg --list
<atvr> Stanley00: hey, now ive been able to instal it, but i cant boot lol i need to put back the nomodeset command but i dont know how
<Church> atvr: at bootloader go to entry of os, type 'e', edit booting line with adding needed options
<Stanley00> atvr: dose it show up a menu to choose OS when you power up your PC?
<eFfeM> hi, anyone an idea on how to install ruby-sinatra on ubuntu 11.10? It fails because it cannot meet a dependency on ruby-rack (known issue, ubuntu Bug #843734   ) ; seems the package in 11.10 is called libruby-rack
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 843734 in ruby-sinatra (Ubuntu) "dependency problem, does not install" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843734
<atvr> Stanley00: yes, and i have tryed pressing shift while boot to enter the grub menu
<atvr> Stanley00: i have pressed e to edit the command line
<atvr> Stanley00: and i think a have to replace something but i dont now what
<Stanley00> atvr: then, there a line says linux ... , just add monoset at the end of that line
<Stanley00> s/monoset/nomodeset/
<atvr> so it will look like that `linux... quiet spash vt.
<atvr> so it will look like that `linux... quiet spash vt . handoff=7 s/monoset/nomodeset/
<Chipzzz> eFfeM: is the lib in the repo?
<atvr> Stanley00: is this correct
<Stanley00> atvr: just "linux... quiet spash vt . handoff=7 nomodeset" :D
<eFfeM> Chipzzz: according to Bug #905304   yes (but the name is librack-ruby, not libruby-rack as I wrote before)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905304 in Oneiric Backports "Please backport ruby-rack 1.3.1-1 (universe) from precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905304
<eFfeM> no idea how to apt-get install a deb with modifying or ignoring the deps
<Stanley00> atvr: and remember to edit the /etc/default/grub or you have to add nomdeset every system startup
<Syria> Hi! i was trying to change the sound output device so i can use HDMI but not i have no sound at all!! how can i get the original settings please?
<atvr> Stanley00: sorry it didnt work, i think it made my network wifi drop
<badboy_jonathan> /dev/audio
<almoxarife> Syria: what did you use to change it ?
<atvr> Stanley00: do you have an idea about what can i do, the edit didnt work
<Syria> almoxarife:  I have changed the hardware from sound preferences and did something with alsamixer!
<Stanley00> !nomodeset | atvr , I dont know, you could try this
<ubottu> atvr , I dont know, you could try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<almoxarife> Syria: something? remember what you did? perhaps mute? look for 'MM' in alsmixer
<Chipzzz> eFfeM: aptitude is better at resolving problems like that than apt-get... you might try that
<eFfeM> Chipzzz: will try that, thanks
<Syria> almoxarife:  master volume and speaker are at 97% but some other values can not be changed, like S/PDIF
<almoxarife> Syria: ok, close alsamixer and go to 'sound' preferences
<Syria> almoxarife: Done.
<almoxarife> Syria: look at 'hardware', what's picked?
<Syria> almoxarife: Analog stereo dublex.
<Syria> Duplex*
<almoxarife> Syria: you looking at hardware tab?
<Syria> almoxarife: Yes.
<atvr> Stanley00: i cant find anything with that link, but if i try ereasing all what is after quiet splash ans then put nomodeset, do you think it will work
<almoxarife> Syria: the first text line is "Analog stereo duplex' ???
<Syria> almoxarife: Nope, it is the last one.
<Stanley00> atvr: I last think I can think of now if clear "qiuet splash", add "nomodeset" to see what happen, then search for that info in the internet
<almoxarife> Syria: how about the first?
<Syria> almoxarife: The first one is analog stereo input.
<almoxarife> Syria: those are the 'profile' choices?
<Syria> almoxarife: I am at the hardware tab and I have >> settings for the selected device>> its a drop down menu.
<antipragmatist> Hi.
<antipragmatist> Your version is: java version "1.6.0_23".
<antipragmatist> The correct version is: Java SE 1.6.
<almoxarife> Syria: above that, 'device to configure' what is highlited?
<atvr> Stanley00: so i did that, and now i have this written on the screen, ``vincent"vincent-Satellite-L745D:
<antipragmatist> how do I force it to think it is 1.6
<atvr> Stanley00: and it scrap my wifi conection every time im trying to boot :S
<Syria> almoxarife: I can control which device to configure from the drop down menu below. anyway i have analog stereo duplex.
<Stanley00> atvr: anything else? that line doesnt look like an error message.
<almoxarife> Syria: I am looking at the screen from 11.10, and you?
<Stanley00> atvr: can you disable the wifi interface when booting? looks like it's not the video card issue
<Eartaker> anyone know how to setup dual monitors so that it wont split a fullscreen game onto both monitors but also when not in game to be able to drag applications from one monitor to another.. I have tried seterate X screen and twin view...
<Syria> almoxarife:  11.04
<massrevivalist> Does anyone want to be my friend?
<Syria> almoxarife: I will show you a screenshot.
<atvr> Stanley00: at the end of the line i can put some command
<ubluntu> massrevivalist: I do
<atvr> Stanley00: i cant disable the wifi
<massrevivalist> Nice
<Syria> almoxarife: Please: http://uploads.eb2a.ae/1325321032882.png
<almoxarife> Syria: lets see the 'output' tab
<Syria> almoxarife: http://uploads.eb2a.ae/1325321130638.png
<dahlia> I see a little message come up that says updates are available for my freshly installed kubuntu but I dont see any way to tell it to install them
<Stanley00> atvr: I think it's out of my ability  now, sorry, you should ask someone else. sorry. I have never met this kind of issue.
<dahlia> is there an update manager thing somewhere?
<almoxarife> Syria: alrighty, dummy-output came from ??
<Syria> almoxarife: analog stereo duplex.
<almoxarife> Syria: nope
<Syria> almoxarife: where did it come from?
<almoxarife> Syria: where is the hdmi hardware you brought up before?
<Syria> almoxarife: I have an HDMI port in my laptop.
<atvr> Stanley00: Stanley00: not it says, to run a command as administrator (user ``root``), use ``sudo (command)``
<atvr> Stanley00: and i just dont know why its fuckking my wifi
<Stanley00> atvr: hmm, looks like some thing it says on the live USB. how did you install this, and what iso image did you use
<almoxarife> Syria: I have hdmi and analog, I see both on my setup, I only see one piece of 'hardware' , 'internal audio analog' on yours, and where I would expect to see the same 'internal..................' in 'output' I see 'dummy....' , that does not just happen by virgin birth, something was done to cause that,
<atvr> Stanley00: ive installed by a usb boot stick and ive use the alternative .iso from ubuntu
<Stanley00> atvr: did you install a full desktop or just the command system only?
<almoxarife> Syria: try to logout/in and look for a default setup, you can hope
<atvr> Stanley00: full desktop
<Syria> almoxarife: I will, Thank you for your time. :)
<atvr> Stanley00: would it be easyier if i would download the not alternative iso, and burn it on a cd and to instal it put the nomodeset command
<Stanley00> atvr: I dont get it, if you use an alternate cd to install, it will not need the nomodeset parameter, since it wont boot in GUI.
<antipragmatist> how to kill package manager build?
<antipragmatist> it is stalled
<antipragmatist> how to kill package manager install ?
<Stanley00> atvr: if you could boot into the command line interface, you may run "startx" to start GUI, and then find for some wifi issue in the internet.
<almoxarife> Stanley00: have you used the 'alternate' install?
 * PandaBear has sent you a private message. Type /server mail list to view current private messages.
<Stanley00> atvr: I'm not good at hardware problem.
<Stanley00> almoxarife: I use that once, with 9.10 :D
<almoxarife> Stanley00: that's all I ever use, and it will take you to a gui after install
<almoxarife> Stanley00: the 'alternate' is for quirky setups, and if you read up something written after 9.10 you will find that it is recommended for just that!
<almoxarife> anyone else getting the ssl handshake error? got a fix?
<Stanley00> almoxarife: and... what are you trying to point out? I dont get it.
<almoxarife> Stanley00: I was pointing out that you were offering opinion on something you have no experience with, as you made clear when you brought up '............. 9.10 smily'
<Stanley00> almoxarife: I didnt said anything about alternate cd with him, and also alternate cd has option to install CLI, and he said he cant boot into gui, so I just make sure he installed a full desktop.
<atvr> Stanley00: i have a cd with ubuntu 9.04 on it, do you want me to instal this version to see if it will work, and if it work i will update to 11.10
<sweb> my wireless card disappear !!!
<Stanley00> atvr: I dont think that's a good idea.
<beyondcr> hello could you point me to the 12.04 channel?
<Stanley00> !pangolin | beyondcr
<ubottu> beyondcr: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<beyondcr> thanks
<sweb> WTF dlink-dwa-525
<atvr> Stanley00: i know but for now i just dont know what to do
<sweb> on ubuntu
<sweb> how can i debuging that ?
<beyondcr> #ubuntu+1
<Stanley00> almoxarife: can you suggest something, atvr's wifi not working, and freeze his system
<JackDacks> Hello everyone. Sorry to bother you but I'm wondering if you know any Backtrack IRC channel/server ?
<almoxarife> Stanley00: that's my point, 'alternate' IS a full desktop install, the bonus is that it was made for QUIRKY hardware, so as to facilitate in getting the install done 100% , it does ask that you be connected to the internet via hardwire
<Stanley00> !alis | JackDacks I dont know, but try this
<ubottu> JackDacks I dont know, but try this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<JackDacks> thank you
<atvr> almoxarife: so it would be better for my to install with the non-alternative version
<atvr> me**
<almoxarife> atvr: no, it would be best if you use the 'alternate'  and be connected to the internet via ethernet. can you do that?
<meco> Where do I find Google Chrome on my system?
<atvr> almoxarife: no i am on a laptop i would prefer using wi-fi
<ChefBaggins> almoxarife, atvr, sorry to jump into your conversation but wouldn't it be better to start with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS if it's the first use?
<atvr> Stanley00: if my windows running un 64bit, can i download ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<ChefBaggins> meco: you must download it wia google
<meco> ChefBaggins: I have it, just need to locate it
<JackDacks> Thank you for your help. Have a good day. Bye
<almoxarife> atvr: good luck
<Stanley00> atvr: yes, you can
<atvr> Stanley00: okep i will try to install it via a burnt cd and with the non alternative ios, maybe it will work
<ChefBaggins> meco: have you installed it? if not it would be in your download folder, if you did in internet section of application (I do thing you've been there therefore, check "edit menus" if it's not present)
<meco> ChefBaggins: I need to find it in terminal...
<ChefBaggins> meco, we're getting there! :D google-chrome
<Stanley00> atvr: good luck, but you can use the USB to install, it's just the same as the liveCD, there's a tool on the homepage to make liveUSB from window
<almoxarife> ChefBaggins: I noticed that I was able to get hdmi to work out of the box with the 11.04 install, using 'alternate' , but not 11.10, not sure about 10.04 , if he upgrades those things always screw something up (my experience)
<meco> ChefBaggins: google-chrome: command not found
<almoxarife> !chromium-browser
<almoxarife> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<meco> almoxarife: found it :-)
<almoxarife> meco: chromium is not chrome, just in case
<quiescens> i sense people are misinterpreting the question
<almoxarife> quiescens: my god? here? I can't believe that
<almoxarife> smily face
<meco> almoxarife: Does Google have more than one browser?
<Eartaker> anyone know wht no matter what disk i put in my drive it askes me to insert disk when I try to bun an iso?
<Eartaker> why*
<almoxarife> meco: depends I guess, chrome is the store model, and chromium is their testbed, sort of the same thing but not, I use chromium and accept that things might go wrong
<atvr> does anyone haved an issue installing ubuntu 11.10 with a amd radeon graphic card
<meco> almoxarife: OK, I just need it for temporary use until I can get firefox back up...
<Eartaker> atvr: install 10.04
<almoxarife> meco: dude/ette, chromium is steak to firefox
<atvr> Eartaker: do you think it will be working fine cuz its a 1month old laptop
<Eartaker> atvr: what issues are you havving
<Eartaker> having
<meco> almoxarife: steak? better or worse?
<almoxarife> atvr: you must have a ethernet connection on that beast, why not connect it while installing
<man_man_top_cool> bonjour à tous
<almoxarife> meco: better :)
<cockmaster> Is it possible to dual-boot Ubuntu with Mac OS X Lion on a Macintosh computer?
<meco> almoxarife: Is that everyone's opinion?
<atvr> Eartaker: black screen, it does not detect my screen, and it fuck up my wifi
<Hordeking> Hey, is there a known issue with the Wifi Broadcom drivers for the 4312 LP-PHY? I'm having major issues, with fresh installations.
<man_man_top_cool> sorry, l have only windows
<man_man_top_cool> my english is not good
<atvr> almoxarife: i could plug into ethernet while installing but after could i use my wifi
<almoxarife> meco: sort of, according to the polling people, its getting ahead of firefox and IE, ie??? yeah, hard to believe
<Hordeking> I'm getting ready to roll back to the 10.10 LTS version.
<almoxarife> atvr: yes, that will work
<man_man_top_cool> nobody is french here ?
<almoxarife> Hordeking: from where?
<meco> almoxarife: Yeah.. I might have to switch then...
<atvr> almoxarife: okep then do you suggest me to instal 10.04 instead of 11.10
<ChefBaggins> cockmaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Hordeking> almoxarife: From where? From the official ubuntu website,
<man_man_top_cool> almostroot, france
<ChefBaggins> man_man_top_cool: oui, moi
<Hordeking> It "just worked" before 11.10
<almoxarife> atvr: nope, be strong, do ittttttttttttttttt
<man_man_top_cool> ah
<Hordeking> I skipped 11.04
<man_man_top_cool> ouf
<cockmaster> ChefBaggins: Thank you kindly.
<almoxarife> Hordeking: no, I mean from what version are you downgrading?
<ChefBaggins> man_man_top_cool: vient sur #ubuntu-fr ce sera plus simple
<man_man_top_cool> ChefBaggins, je cherche un site pour vuze
<Hordeking> almoxarife: 11.10
<Ben64> how can you downgrade
<Hordeking> Ben64: Easy. Blow away the OS, install an earlier version.
<Ben64> thats reinstalling
<almoxarife> Hordeking: may I suggest not, try plasma-desktop, its 10.04 with the 3.0 kernel
<atvr> almoxarife: XD so will instal a fresh copy of 11.10 and plug into the ethernet, but i will have the black screen issue do you, so does the nomodeset is ok, becaus that the way i was able to instal it earlyier today
<Hordeking> Ben64: Call it what you want, but the current version is BADly broken.
<ChefBaggins> man_man_top_cool: que veux-tu dire par un site pour Vuze?
<Ben64> Hordeking: i 'upgraded' from 10.04 to 12.04... big mistake
<kerryb> first time I've tried ubuntu.... i tried 11.10, didn't like it.....tried 10.04, it's much better
<Hordeking> almoxarife: What does plasma-desktop do?
<The_Phoenix> Which one is the 64bit torrent? AMD64? Isn't it AMD only?
<almoxarife> atvr: and you will use the 'alternate' iso, too
<pp7> kerryb: LOL y?
<atvr> almoxarife: and my pc work on 64bit do you recomend me to use ubuntu 64bit, and the non alternative or the alternative
<Ben64> i haven't seen such a broken ubuntu since Gutsy Gibbon
<pp7> Ben64: upgrades never work
<almoxarife> Hordeking: gives you all that config you had with 10.04
<Ben64> pp7: sure they do
<quiescens> downgrading the distribution as a whole is not recommended and unlikely to have anyone support it
<pp7> Ben64: always failed for me, something always breaks
<quiescens> of course you made backups before trying to upgrade to an in development release
<kerryb> pp7:  probably because i'm still using windows classic which is more similar to windows 98 LOL
<almoxarife> atvr: use the alternate 64 install
<Ben64> pp7: on this computer, i went Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy with no problems
<quiescens> which isn't due out for 4 or so months
<atvr> almoxarife: but after i have installed the 11.10 with nomodeset i was not able to boot again even if i had edit the grub comand
<almoxarife> atvr: use the alternate 64 install and you promised to be hardwired to the internet
<Hordeking> almoxarife: I don't need a special config. I just want working wifi. Right now, I have to do constant ifconfig <interface> down; ifconfig <interface> up
<pp7> Ben64: oh, i started at hardy
<The_Phoenix> Anybody? Am looking for Ubuntu 64 bit torrent for Intel. Which is the right one?
<Ben64> I had really bad experiences with Gutsy, going to stick with LTS versions now
<Ben64> The_Phoenix: the amd64 version
<libnotify> I am looking into building a small shell account server. any way i can configure the server so that users are able to download what they need but not change system settings?
<The_Phoenix> Ben64: Isn't AMD64 for AMD only?
<Ben64> The_Phoenix: nope
<jpds> The_Phoenix: No.
<Church> Phoenix: as most cpus from amd and intel know support 64bit, i'd probably choose depending on ram ammount. upto 2-3GB - i386 version, 4 and more - amd64.
<Ben64> amd was first with 64 bit, so they win
<almoxarife> atvr: screw all that terminal stuff till it comes up, for the love of god, just get the install out of the way, btw, those install options are pretty generic, don't get carried away with exotics during the install, straight forward put system on machine
<Hordeking> I really didn't think wireless was going to regress with a fresh install up to 11.10.
<Ben64> Hordeking: wait, what happened with your wireless?
<fidel> libnotify: what do you mean by "downloading what they need"?
<The_Phoenix> I have 4GB. But, the AMD64 and Intel64 have slight differences.
<NimeshNeema> !man ubottu
<Hordeking> Ben64: Hardware is probably fine. OS seems to have major issues with it now.
<NimeshNeema> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<The_Phoenix> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Differences_between_AMD64_and_Intel_64
<NimeshNeema> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Ben64> Hordeking: on 10.04 my laptop was doing fine with wireless, on 12.04 i'm getting ~10% of the throughput as 10.04 did
<atvr> almoxarife: okay i will try to install it right away i will download the alternative installation, and if i have issue regarding the black screen can i ask you some help
<quiescens> The_Phoenix: the biggest difference being that nothing actually uses intel's IA64 these days
<almoxarife> Hordeking: during an install ubuntu calls back to mama, well it would unless you got wifi and its secured
<jpds> The_Phoenix: Intel 64 is something completely different.
<Hordeking> Ben64: My wireless was flawless with 10.10, but cam barely stay up.
<libnotify> fidel: mean if they like want to install console apps
<jpds> The_Phoenix: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium
<Ben64> Hordeking: intel wireless chip perchance?
<almoxarife> atvr: sure
<Hordeking> Ben64: broadcom. Was working fine for 9.04 through 10.10
<The_Phoenix> Anyway, thanks for the clarification Ben64, jpds and quiescens. Am just trying to get the 64 bit version for a Sandy Bridge i3.
<cockmaster> Can I somehow hack a way to port Ubuntu's apt-get to Mac OS X?
<Ben64> The_Phoenix: the amd64 version is what you want then
<fidel> libnotify: i doubt you are willing to give shell-users access to apt
<atvr> almoxarife: my hardware is a amd vision a6 so does i have to download the 64bit-pc amd64
<The_Phoenix> thanks Ben64.
<libnotify> yes exactly
<Hordeking> I'm very surprised my wifi hasn't needed a reset yet...
<almoxarife> atvr: you want the 'alternate-amd64-11.10'
<Ben64> i wonder what changed for wireless to break
<Hordeking> Ben64: Possibly the kernel itself?
<almoxarife> Hordeking: are you using wifi(n)?
<Hordeking> Ben64: I saw something like that.
<libnotify> so there is no way to give them access to apt but they are unable to make system changes?
<fidel> libnotify: how about adding a custom welcome message including a mailadress a la: user-wishes@your-domain.whatever and handle that part manually in case someone really needs something?
<Ben64> Hordeking: i guess it could be...
<Hordeking> almoxarife: Not that I know of.
<atvr> almoxarife: okep, and one last thing lol would it be possible for you to give me a direct link for the download only to make sure i really have the good thing
<Ben64> I should try compiling an older kernel
<Hordeking> almoxarife: My router is a WRT54GL
<cockmaster> Is it possbile to install some version of Ubuntu on an iPad?
<Hordeking> almoxarife: It was certainly working before I took the OS up to 11.10
<almoxarife> atvr: nope, I would be doing the same thing you need to do, I will be glad to verify your link though
<atvr> almoxarife: http://ubuntu-cd.mirror.iweb.ca/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Hordeking> almoxarife: There do seem to be major wifi issues with Ubuntu 11+
<almoxarife> Hordeking: I don't use wifi at home, wife does though, so I use her as a test-bed (she don't know it) , and the router has a lot to do with the quality of the wifi
<Ben64> almoxarife: my wireless has gotten very bad after upgrading too
<almoxarife> atvr: looks good, torrent would be faster but good
<Hordeking> almoxarife: Even if it seemed to be flawless before? I don't seem to get a poor connection. I get a downright intermittent one, and it's only solved by resetting the interface with ifconfig.
<atvr> almoxarife: yeah but i dont have bit torrent
<cockmaster> Can any of you Ubuntu niggers tell me if there is any way to use Ubuntu as a tablet? Like some Android tablet but Ubuntu instead?
<pp7> cockmaster: refine your language please
<almoxarife> atvr: d/l it regular method
<atvr> almoxarife: okep
<kerryb> my only internet acces is dialup....do i need to download a package to use dialup? which package do i use?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/comm/
<almoxarife> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<atvr> almoxarife: thanks alot for your time
<ngochoan> co ai ngyuo
<ngochoan> nguoi vietnam ko////////////
<almoxarife> cockmaster: you need to go
<ngochoan> viet nam oi
<ngochoan> viet nam oi
<FloodBot1> ngochoan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ngochoan> viet nam oi
<cockmaster> almoxarife: Why?
<pp7> cockmaster: racial remarks are not welcome
<cockmaster> Ok, sorry. Where are the #ubuntu rules to read?
<elky> cockmaster, in the /topic
<ChefBaggins> cockmaster: yes there is a way to install Ubuntu on a tablet, the best for you is to google that...
<Hordeking> almoxarife: Even if it seemed to be flawless before? I don't seem to get a poor connection. I get a downright intermittent one, and it's only solved by resetting the interface with ifconfig. It's terrible.
<quiescens> tecchhnicallyy
<Humbedooh> nooo
<allu2> Hello, my ubuntu 11.10 suddenly lost support for my USB headset
<Humbedooh> not quiescens in here too :(
<allu2> i see it in volume settings "Hardware" section and i can select it but it doesn't appear on other menus
<almoxarife> Hordeking: I gave up on wifi in the house, tried the ethernet via electrical line? the voip phone runs flawless on it, just a bit lower than regular ethernet
<allu2> also the test speakers button gives me menu that looks like i'd have 5.1 stereo set yet even there none of the test work for the headset
<cockmaster> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGERNIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NI
<fidel> lol
<Eartaker> what is the command to see the device name of a disk drive?
<Humbedooh> df ?
<Eartaker> hmm
<almoxarife> Eartaker: 'computer'?
<Hordeking> almoxarife: My main box has an ethernet, which works fine, after the D-Link from 4 years ago in it still isn't supported. The wifi issue is with a laptop computer, where ethernet isn't a very viable option.
<quiescens> ..
<Eartaker> its not seeing my disk drive
<Eartaker> but im I insert a disk it pops up and mounts
<Eartaker> not for a blank disk though
<Humbedooh> how would you mount a blank disk anywho :<
<Eartaker> i guess you woulding but im trying to burn a iso
<jonsaint> hi all. i got pidgin messenger which i just set up. problem i got is i got one single box telling me no accounts set up and to go to accounts to add one. problem is, i cant find out how to get there as i only got this single box telling me that
<Hordeking> I'll probably just blow the current OS away and roll back to 11.10. I didn't care for the fact that I had to go to so much trouble to get gnome back anyway.
<Hordeking> Roll back to 10.10
<almoxarife> Eartaker: nevermind seeing it, what are you trying to do with your blank?
<Eartaker> almoxarife: trying to burn a iso
<Humbedooh> k3b is your friend :>
<Humbedooh> or gnomebaker
<almoxarife> Eartaker: brasero?
<Humbedooh> or brasero
<Eartaker> I have tried K3b but it dosnt see it
<Eartaker> and brasero
<Eartaker> K3b says this:
<Eartaker> K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
<Eartaker> Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
<mysteriousdarren> Hordeking: are you that much in love with gnome?
<almoxarife> Eartaker: brasero does not see the drive with the blank in it?
<Eartaker> almoxarife: nope
<Hordeking>  mysteriousdarren: I like my desktop real estate, and I kind of like having the taskbars :) But wifi is the killer here.
<almoxarife> Hordeking: join #kubuntu for a sec
<Hordeking> almoxarife: #kubuntu
<Eartaker> my disk drive is also not in "computer"
<NimeshNeema> apt
<mysteriousdarren> Hordeking: well switch to a different de and then there is no reason to roll back
<Sidewinder1> Eartaker, It may be a "+RW, -RW", issue; I have two 'burners (a +RW and a -RW) and sometimes a blank will only work (be seen) by one.
<Eartaker> Sidewinder1: its a cd-r
<Eartaker> not dvdv
<Eartaker> dvd
<NimeshNeema> how to install java on 11.10
<Sidewinder1> Eartaker, R stands fro 'read' W stands for 'write', those designations are used on both CDs and DVDs.
<pooja> NimeshNeema: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Sidewinder1> for, even; 'tis early here. :-)
<Eartaker> Sidewinder1: i know this... its not hardware it works fine in windows
<mysteriousdarren> Hordeking: what are you problems with wifi?
<Hordeking> I can't even figure that out. It just goes down a lot, for no reason. I have to do an ifconfig down on it, then an ifconfig up to get it back.
<Hordeking> It seems to do it more when I'm actually using the connection, though
<Sidewinder1> Eartaker, Actually I think I made a mistake (fancy that), the W means re-writable, sorry.
<Hordeking> mysteriousdarren: It wasn't having this problem on 10.10, so I highly doubt it's a hardware problem.
<Hordeking> mysteriousdarren: I don't recall dmesg giving any illumination
<mysteriousdarren> reinstall the driver?
<Hordeking> mysteriousdarren: I've tried. I've tried just reinstalling the OS itself. I've tried the b43-fwcutter and stuff, etc
<ciphersson> suck my balls unity
<mysteriousdarren> ciphersson: even though I do agree with that statement better watch it
<kerryb> does ubuntu support a dialup connection?
<mrhanky> i have a ubuntu net-install with xorg and xbmc. since xbmc crashed one time ubuntu wont boot, it will hang with the message "mountall: disconnected from plymouth"
<mrhanky> that's the second time this is happening and i have no idea how to fix it
<Sidewinder1> !modem | kerryb
<ubottu> kerryb: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<kerryb> ubottu thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> Finally, someone who's spelling is worse than mine. ;-)
<mikeru> hey, how can I recompile the alsa drivers?
<mikeru> (I only want to recompile the snd-hda-codec-cirrus one)
<chromaticwt> will the next release of ubuntu use python 3 by default instead of python 2?
<oCean> chromaticwt: you can discuss the next release in #ubuntu+1 channel
<mikeru> I'm on 11.10. I tried apt-get source alsa-drivers, patched the patch_cirrus.c file (a minor tweak, changing the GPIO1 to 2 for the iMac's headphone jack to work) and when I debuild'd and installed the packages it told me to install m-a to compile the drivers
<mikeru> I did
<mikeru> but
<chromaticwt> ok
<ariefage> i have blackbuntu
<ariefage> i'm from indonesia
<ariefage> hi all
<mikeru> compile fails with <linux/smp_lock.h> not found (which is no longer needed)
<oCean> ariefage: please not that blackbuntu is not a supported ubuntu derivative, and offtopic here
<oCean> please note*
<mikeru> I can't help but wonder -- with what sources do the ubuntu maintaners build packages? aren't the source packages supposed to be the same as the one used by them?
<atotclic> !voice es
<linxeh> mikeru: you could grep the source to find where else that file is referenced
<mikeru> it does include patches in the debian dir but most of them actually break compilation even more (and some actually add the <linux/smp_lock.h> to the sources)
<mikeru> linxeh: yes I did. then I had to edit some @CONFIG_(something)_KERNELSRC@ to @CONFIG_(something)_KERNELDIR@
<mikeru> and then, I stumbled upon some #include "imgs/cssomethng.h" which can't be found
<mikeru> and indeed, there's no imgs folder.
<mikeru> (and there are like 4 includes to files in that dir)
<oCean> mikeru: you could ask in #ubuntu-devel channel
<mikeru> oCean: ok, will do. thanks
<hrolf> Why is the difference between the normal Firefox and the one installed in Ubuntu?
<atotclic> !voice <voice name>
<ubottu> atotclic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, I would assume that "normal" FF is windows based and the latter linux based; different directory structure, different plug-ins, etc..
<atotclic> !voice spanish
<oCean> atotclic: what are you looking for?
<Sidewinder1> !es | atotclic
<ubottu> atotclic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hrolf> Sidewinder1: By 'windows based' do you mean MS Windows OS?
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, Yes.
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, I'm assuming that's what you meant by 'normal.'
<hrolf> Sidewinder1: If the other one is for Linux, then why is it Ubuntu only. Shouldn't it be like Firefox for Linux rather than Firefox for Ubuntu
<hrolf> Sidewinder1: I think it is mostly like something with Ubuntu
<flux242> hi, i'm trying the following diff <$(grep some strings myFile) <$(grep some string myFile2)
<flux242> what is the right syntax for this?
<flux242> or how it is called correctlry so i google for it
<samba35> how to add mod_proxy_html in apache
<flux242> that a command output is interpreted as a file descriptor
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, Perhaps have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox  It states that it's linux compatible as well as other OSs.. Most certainly not an exclusive ubuntu browser regarding it's *nix varient.
<atvr> i need to install a fresh copy of ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop with a usb boot stick, how do i format my hdd
<hrolf> Sidewinder1: I know that. I think you didn't understand the problem (or I failed to explain it.)
<iceroot> atvr: why not using the recommend layout ubuntu will suggest?
<acer_> arif
<acer_> heloo
<hrolf> atvr: Get Ubuntu on your USB stick and then, during installation you will be able to format your HDD as you desire.
<ekakela> atvr: the installer lets you partition and format your drive during the installation
<atvr> iceroot: cuz i am installing with the alternative version and the only thing i can do is rescue the previos version
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, Perhaps you're correct; it's early, here and I need my second cup-o-coffee. Please feel free to restate your question.. BRB.
<oCean> flux242: I'm not sure how to do that in a oneliner. You could do a  grep strings file1 > grep1.out  and same for file2, then run  diff grep1.out grep2.out
<sl1ck> I've fallen in love with LXDE! I regret not trying it any sooner.
<atvr> i am new to linux
<nixmaniack> i have USB Mouse attached which I can see in `lsusb`, how can identify which file from this "/sys/bus/usb/devices" directory belongs to mouse?
<atvr> could you exlaine me step by step the how to, it would be very apreciated
<hrolf> atvr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<iceroot> atvr: the alternate should offer "kill all data on the hdd and make a new install"
<flux242> ok, I've found the correct syntax
<sl1ck> How do I switch keyboard layouts in LXDE?
<almoxarife> atvr: you don't need to format a thing, if the usb is ready then start the install
<jbuchanan> sl1ck: xmodmap would probably be easiest.
 * WiLd_TuRkeY dies from to much technology
<atvr> when i am at the first menu, wich i can choose to only try it or install it, when i press enter on the install, my laptop beep and it dose nothing
<sl1ck> thanks jbuchanan, now how do I add a second keyboard layout?
<szal> hmm..  how do I browse network shares w/ Thunar (XFCE; Lucid)?
<almoxarife> atvr: you are using the live cd?
<ariefage> www.blackbuntu.com
<atvr> almoxarife: yes with a usb
<ariefage> download it!
<oCean> ariefage: don't post that here
<ariefage> this great
<ariefage> upss.
<ariefage> sorry
<ariefage> im new here
<atvr> almoxarife: i am at the installer boot menu
<ariefage> sorry sorry
<almoxarife> atvr: ok, so that's the live cd on usb
<atvr> almoxarife: yes it is
<linkux> how i can install themes from gnome.art.org on UBUNTU 11.10
<atvr> almoxarife: you suggest me to put it on my usb to instal it do you remember lol and you suggest me too plus into the ethernet for the installation too
<atvr> plug**
<linkux> need help how i can install themes from gnome.art.org on UBUNTU 11.10
<linkux> need help how i can install themes from http://art.gnome.org/ on UBUNTU 11.10
<Church> linkux: you could simply google for that instead of repeating question
<theadmin> !repeat | linkux
<ubottu> linkux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> atvr: I remember suggesting the 'alternate-amd64-11.10'
<atvr> almoxarife: yes
<oCean> Church: please don't refer to google here, thanks
<Church> hmm, why? :/
<theadmin> !google | Church
<ubottu> Church: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<linkux> ok thanks
<atvr> almoxarife: so how do i instal it
<almoxarife> atvr: no idea, you have the livecd install according to what you just said earlier
<silus> !ops ClubHOuSe fucker!!
<ubottu> silus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silus> :)))
<FloodBot1> silus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atvr> almoxarife: i dont know if its the live cd instal, my screen is in black and white and to choose the option i have to use the keyboard
<Sidewinder1> !ru | silus
<ubottu> silus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<silus> no need
<bazhang> silus, why do you call that
<troydm> what's the best way to connect to host using ssh when you have a bunch of keys in keychain that are getting offered and server hits too many authentication errors?
<silus> i`m new here just want to see iff it works
<troydm> is it possible to explicitly specify with-password option ?
<atvr> almoxarife: i will try somthing, i have a cd here that make me able to format the hdd so i will format and then try to instal it, does that sound good
<troydm> instead of offerening all those keys
<pnorman> troydm: It's possible to set up ssh to only offer a specified key or use a password
<almoxarife> atvr: (02:42:19) atvr: when i am at the first menu, wich i can choose to only try it or install it, when i press enter on the install, my laptop beep and it dose nothing <-- I don't believe 'try' is an option of alternate
<Sidewinder1> silus, Guess you got your answer. :)
<troydm> pnorman: yes, using -I  iguess?
<bazhang> silus, it's only for channel emergencies, don't do that again
<atvr> almoxarife: but i have downloaded the alternat version, and in the .iso it says alternat
<troydm> pnorman: but what if i want password authentication
<pnorman> troydm: You can either do it in ~/.ssh/config or with a command line option. The exact syntax escapes me
<silus> ok bazhang :_)
<atvr> almoxarife: it dont says try it but run it on this usb, sorry for that
<WiLd_TuRkeY> got my first mention on twitter from the homenaway :D
<oCean> WiLd_TuRkeY: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<troydm> found it
<troydm> alias sshp="ssh -oPasswordAuthentication=yes -o HostbasedAuthentication=no -o PubkeyAuthentication=no"
<WiLd_TuRkeY> sorry oCean thort i was in another general chat-room
<pnorman> troydm: Ah, there you go. You might want to look at setting up your ssh config to not offer so many keys up to unspecified hosts
<almoxarife> atvr: what did you use to place the iso on the usb?
<troydm> pnorman: yeah that might be another way
<nigelb> Hi, what's the right way to get rid of this dpkg error for this package? I don't care about the package, I'm happy to remove it http://paste.ubuntu.com/788733/
<atvr> almoxarife: uneversal usb installer, ive download it on ubuntu web site
<silus> what is that line ?
<silus> alias sshp="ssh -oPasswordAuthentication=yes -o HostbasedAuthentication=no -o PubkeyAuthentication=no"
<pnorman> silus: that was what troydm used for his ssh problem
<silus> what was his ssh problem?
<troydm> silus: it's an alias (basicly shortcut) to a full command
<pnorman> silus: too many keys
<troydm> silus: of ssh password only authentication
<silus> to many keys so what?
<pnorman> silus: ssh can authenticate with keys instead of passwords
<silus> .ssh is login telenet and all the passwords?
<silus> and can`t go wild?
<troydm> silus: when i try to use ssh to connect to host instead of offering me to type password it rejects my connections
<troydm> silus: because my ssh is offerening him a lot of keys
<troydm> silus: before offerening password
<silus> is a ubuntu problem?
<silus> yes i found this problem to.
<troydm> silus: no sorry, it's general type of problem
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone here familiar in reading S.M.A.R.T data?
<pnorman> silus: it's an odd problem to have. using key based authentication isn't too uncommon, but having too many keys isn't too frequent
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: what's your question
<idaix> bonjour
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: i will paste my smart data here, can you tell be what is the status of my harddisk?
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: use pastebin or something, smart data can be fairly long.
<Thorne> How do I fix this long wait for network configuration..  Waiting upto 60 seconds  etc... .
<silus> pnorman so. how can this be fixed if you don`t have acces to a system only with the ssh 22 and the system gets you out?
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: ya sure
<pnorman> silus: Not sure what you're asking. It's unlikely you have the same problem troydm had.
<silus> pnorman i have this problem on 2 servers
<Thorne> hmm
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788738/
<troydm> silus: can you ask your question again
<troydm> silus: cause i can't find it in chat history
<silus> pnorman so. how can this be fixed if you don`t have acces to a system only with the ssh 22 and the system gets you out?
<silus> troydm.. how can this be fixed if you don`t have acces to a system only with the ssh 22 and the system gets you out?
<pnorman> silus: What is the this you talk about?
<blinky> hello
<silus> you can`t insert the password.
<troydm> silus: by "get's you out" you mean it just rejects connection using ssh ?
<blinky> i got a question for you guys
<silus> the system after you inserted the usernames get`s you out.
<troydm> silus: ohh, you are trying to use root password or simple user?
<troydm> s/root password/root i mean
<silus> bouth
<pnorman> silus: what's the command you're using to try to connect?
<silus> I use putty
<Sidewinder1> !ask | blinky
<ubottu> blinky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<troydm> silus: simple vanilla ubuntu installation without any tinkering of ssh?
<silus> on win xp..
<silus> dunou man
<blinky> sure, thank you sidewinder and ubottu
<silus> i don`t really install them
<troydm> can you do ssh -v yourssh@yourip
<silus> only update them.
<troydm> and copy paste the output to pastebin
<blinky> my question is
<pnorman> silus: exactly what are you putting into the Host Name field in putty?
<blinky> is the ssh links (https) traced by the isp?
<atvr> in rescue mode can i format or delet partition
<troydm> silus: you are using putty? then get it's log and see what the error is?
<silus> I have things to do right now. not really for searching the 2 servers of the 1000 i have. se ya next year with this problem.
<silus> have a good night.
<silus> let the party starting@!! :_)
<pnorman> blinky: an ISP could track where you're SSHing to, but that wouldn't enable them to sniff the connection
<oCean> blinky: https is ssl, not ssh. And I think the ##security channel would be more appropriate to ask
<blinky> pnorman, then how do i block the isp from tracking me?
<[transcoders]man> is it true that ubuntu 12.04 is coming to smartphone devices too???
<oCean> [transcoders]man: channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion on 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: what about my harddisk?
<pnorman> blinky: not really on topic for here, you'd be better off with a different chan
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: not seeing anything wrong with the smart info. keep in mind, a drive can fail with no warnings and smart only catches some errors
<Sidewinder1> phoenix_firebrd, I took a quick look too, and didn't see anything 'outta-wack'.
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: one small doubt, the column type says prefailure and oldage, can you tell me what does it mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> Sidewinder1: what is the column which says the expected value ?
<pnorman> it tells you what kind of indicator it is. pre-fail indicators are likely to change when something goes wrong. old_age will change as the drive gets old
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: generally when a drive starts going, the VALUE of all sorts of attributes decrease to under TRESH
<Sidewinder1> phoenix_firebrd, I'm not sure and wouldn't want to tell you the wrong thing. "Power-On" time appears to be a little over a year, correct?
<phoenix_firebrd> Sidewinder1: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: so is my drive failing
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: I don't see any VALUEs under their THRESH
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: can a faulty smps falsify a smart test?
<pnorman> smps?
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: ya
<munzxttt> merry christmas! :) .... i am using ubuntu 11.04 and tried KDE which i think has corrupted some files as i get strange screens on booting/closing evern after i removed kde .... how can i fix it and is there is away to get back to a clean 11.04?!
<pnorman> I'm asking what smps is.
<Sidewinder1> phoenix_firebrd, Other than 'Smart-Data' are there any other symptoms that you're experiencing or does it appear to be running fine? Regardless of your answer, Back-Ups are your friend. :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: 2 of the power terminals of the smps wont work
<pnorman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788745/ is an example of a smart status from a drive that exhibited a problem (bad cable)
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: What is a smps?
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman:  switch mode power supply
<pnorman> Oh. A bad power supply wouldn't cause smart to be wrong, it would cause errors that smart isn't designed to detect
<munzxttt> merry christmas! :) .... i am using ubuntu 11.04 and tried KDE which i think has corrupted some files as i get strange screens on booting/closing evern after i removed kde .... how can i fix it and is there is away to get back to a clean 11.04?!
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: when i use a power socket from smsps which is faulty  with the dvd writer, the drive keeps on seeking and its ok whn i use a good terminal
<Sidewinder1> phoenix_firebrd, There's no software, that I'm aware of that'll diagnose a potential PSU problem.
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: sounds like a bad voltage rail that one is on but the other isn't. smart isn't designed to detect that kind of problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Sidewinder1: thats right :)
<pnorman> Sidewinder1: lm_sensors can sometimes
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: ya
<Unirgy> hi, was anyone able to compile dazukofs successfully? thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: mine was a warranty replace one ,  they gave me a certified repaired one
<angela> what should I do if xubunto does not recognice the wireless device of a netbook
<Sidewinder1> phoenix_firebrd, The good news is that refurbished/reconditioned PSUs are relatively inexpensive; even if you need a 1000 watt, server PSU.
<pnorman> Sidewinder1: owfs could also be used to read PSU voltages
<Sidewinder1> owfs?
<Sidewinder1> Like DVM?
<pnorman> one wire file system, for reading one-wire sensors. you'd have to have the appropriate hardware
<Sidewinder1> Digital Volt Meter?
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: in the Raw_Read_Error_Rate higher is better or lower is better?
<pnorman> higher is good
<Sidewinder1> Well, thanks guys, I just learned two things.. :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: so that means if it reaches less than 6 , then something is wrong
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: smartctl will then return a non-zero exit status, indicating something is wrong.
<phoenix_firebrd> oh
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: in my server i monitor the smart statuses so I can tell if something starts changing
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: is there a frontend for smartctl?
<Sidewinder1> pnorman, Sounds like a mis-nomer, I would've thought that any 'error rate' lower would be better than higher..
<pnorman> smartctl is a frontend :)
<pnorman> Sidewinder1: higher=good with SMART
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: no i mean a gui front end
<pnorman> phoenix_firebrd: Not sure. I don't use a GUI. I graph my smart stuff with munin. Anyways, off to bed
<Sidewinder1> pnorman, Nighty- night..
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: tahnk you
<phoenix_firebrd> pnorman: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> Sidewinder1: thank you
<Sidewinder1> phoenix_firebrd, My pleasure; just wish I could've helped more. :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Sidewinder1: you helped me enough
<Sidewinder1> Kewl.
<Sidewinder1> OT, but I used to own a 1978 Firebird, Formula. ;-)
<Sidewinder1> And lived in Phoenix, for a bit..
<phoenix_firebrd> Sidewinder1: you mean a pontiac?
<Unirgy> is there a real time anti-malware solution for linux to monitor file system? i've tried avira and avg, but they require dazukofs module, which doesn't compile, tried maldetect, but inotify process works only on immediate directory and crashes
<phoenix_firebrd> wish you all a happy new year
<tapas> hi, i'm using the xmonad window manager and still like to use nautilus to manage files sometimes
<tapas> sadly it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/hxwKe.png
<tapas> [left side of the screen]
<tapas> i wonder how i can make nautilus use the right icons again..
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: bitdefender?
<tapas> this is a fresh 11.10 install from yesterday
<Sidewinder1> Unirgy, I'm not sure but I don't think there's much demand for that sort of thing in *nix. You might be interested to read this, if you haven't already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Unirgy> mysteriousdarren: did you use it?
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: yes the other one I have tried is ahh....looking for it
<Myr> Greetings, I have a question about Wubi and the windows (XP) Boot.ini ... How do I get my wubi install to boot again?
<Myr> Couldn't find anything useful with google
<Adrian_> Hi guys I have had ubuntu dual booting some years ago and just took a look at the new live distro and thought it looks amazing! Went to install on my brand new rig and I can't install ubuntu to the ssd I bought?
<Sidewinder1> Myr, It's just my opinion but WUBI is simply to try ubuntu, in a win environment; if you like ubuntu, install it and dual boot. This link will help w/WUBI and installation: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<zsol> tapas, there's a gnome howto on the xmonad site
<smile4ever> When trying to compile Gnash..
<smile4ever> WARNING: NPAPI (mozilla) plugin is enabled, but your compiler
<smile4ever>                  does not support symbol visibility. This may cause
<Adrian_> Has anybody had trouble installing ubuntu to ssd, there is some talk of issues in google but no definitive you can't?
<smile4ever>                  the plugin to malfunction and may result in small
<smile4ever>                  children being eaten. You have been warned!
<FloodBot1> smile4ever: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smile4ever> O.O
<Okocha> when i want to visit a web-site I have to wait for 20second. I think it's for DNS. anybody there?
<Myr> Sidewinder1: Okay... but how is that helping me to get back into ubuntu?
<tapas> zsol: yeah, i used to use xmonad as wm in gnome, but this is not a gnome session...
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: ESET has a linux client too
<Unirgy> mysteriousdarren: thanks
<smile4ever> Myr: what's the problem? :)
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: nvm about ESET, use bitdefender it works awesome and the other one was crap
<Sidewinder1> Myr, As I sated, that link has some info on WUBI; I can't answer your question as I've never used WUBI (I wouldn't touch WUBI, with your keyboard).. ;-) Sorry I have no definitive answer for you. :-(
<Myr> smile4ever: Reinstalled Windows XP after getting my kernel rewritten by a hacker after getting in with a backdoor, Forgot to save the settings of my Boot.ini ... :(
<smile4ever> and now you want to fix ubuntu? :)
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: plus its a free license for home users
<Myr> Well, I need the line that links my boot menu to my grub menu
<mysteriousdarren> http://www.bitdefender.com/business/antivirus-for-unices.html#Technology
<Myr> But I have no idea about windows Boot.ini xD
<smile4ever> xD
<Unirgy> mysteriousdarren: trying to find the download link, http://www.bitdefender.com/business/antivirus-for-unices.html#Overview - only to purchase
<smile4ever> now you are in XP? :)
<Myr> Aye :(
<Sidewinder1> Myr, Couldn't you simply re-install WUBI?
<Myr> Aye, I could
<Okocha> #dns
<smile4ever> Myr: or install Ubuntu directly :)
<smile4ever> With GParted fixed in one hour :)
<smile4ever> ^^
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: look at the little tab on the upper lefthand side
<mysteriousdarren> near realted links
<Unirgy> mysteriousdarren: oh got it
<Myr> Could do ubuntu directly, but it always goes wrong with dualboot installing
<smile4ever> Myr: with me it doesn't :)
<Adrian_> Myr: I have dual booted before always found very straightforard.
<manners> hey guys was wondering if someone
<manners> could help
<smile4ever> yeah, we'll try if you explain your problem :)
<mysteriousdarren> manners: what is the problem?
<Sidewinder1> Myr, The beauty of dual-boot is that you can do all of your 'Net' stuff in ubuntu and be almost totally secure; save the win os for games, Auto-Cad, etc..
<auronandace> manners: that would depend on the problem
<Adrian_> smile4ever: have you ever tried dual booting win7 and ubuntu to ssd
<manners> iv got an old netbook with ubuntu on and its basically just gonna be a media server using ushare and a nas controller for the usb hdd
<Sidewinder1> Myr, What error do you get when trying to install dual boot?
<smile4ever> Adrian_: I'm dualbooting Windows 7 and Lubuntu (on a hard disk drive)
<manners> iv got the hdd showing up on it but when using samba i can see the share but cannot access it
<manners> on my windows 7 machine i mean
<smile4ever> manners: samba is crap :|
<manners> now i have changed the settings in windows 7 as i used to have this drive on a openwrt box
<smile4ever> manners: use dropbox :)
<manners> lol what can i use
<manners> ahh kk
<Myr> Well, my grub dies... It boots directly to the grub prompt
<manners> can it handle ntfs file systems
<Adrian_> smile4ever: I have done xp and ubuntu some time back but love the 11.10 look, just rebuilt a beutiful rig on a shoestring and was only planning on using the ssd as nice and quiet
<smile4ever> yes ;) dropbox can
<Sidewinder1> Myr, Live CD or USB stick?
<Myr> Live CD
<manners> kk will install that now
<manners> also whilst on the subject
<Adrian_> smile4ever: gparted or any ubuntu I have tried can't see the ssd?
<manners> i tried changing the permissions on the drive to give everyone access to read and write but it keeps changing them back again
<Sidewinder1> Myr, OK, did you Md5sum the ISO image prior to burning, at the slowest speed to the CD?
<Unirgy> mysteriousdarren: looks like the free download is only scanner, without real-time protection
<Myr> Yes
<smile4ever> Adrian_: hmm, problem :(
<mysteriousdarren> Unirgy: my apologies
<Adrian_> big tried running a live session in win 7 but is no good live iso usb can see it but not size format anything?
<Sidewinder1> Myr, What version of ubuntu?
<Myr> 10.10
<Unirgy> :( thanks
<d4nt3> can somebody help me....how to recover file in formatted ntfs external HD?
<Myr> Or atleast 10.X
<Guest4399> hi
<Guest4399> want some help on ubuntu
<d4nt3> can somebody help me....how to recover file in formatted ntfs external HD?
<Adrian_> d4nt3: can try recover my files it on torrent I have always had some results, just install and select drive and run.
<auronandace> d4nt3: you want to recover a file that was on the external hd before it was formatted as ntfs?
<manners> doo dropbox
<smile4ever> d4nt3: go to a pc shop and let help you :)
<smile4ever> i don't know any tools for linux
<manners> do i really need dropbox seems like a comlex way of doing things
<Sidewinder1> Myr, Dang! I'm using 10.04 with Grub Legacy, not Grub2.. Not really sure what the problem might be. I'd read through the link that I gave you and see if anything 'pops-out' at you..
<MonkeyDust> d4nt3  you accidentally deleted files? if yes, use scalpel to recover the files
<Adrian_> smile4ever, d4nt3: pc repair shop is much easier!
<smile4ever> manners: you could also install a vpn :)
<Guest4399> exit
<d4nt3> but how to recover .iso file?
<MonkeyDust> d4nt3  you deledet it?
<atvr> does the installation from a usb stick is defferent from a cd
<Adrian_> has anybody succesfully installed any linux distro to a ssd?
<Sidewinder1> d4nt3, Have you looked into "Testdisk?"
<d4nt3> i have already use testdisk and photorec
<manners> i just want to share the files on the home network though
<auronandace> Adrian_: plenty of people have installed ubuntu to ssd
<MonkeyDust> d4nt3  try scalpel
<atvr> does the installation from a usb stick is defferent from a cd
<MonkeyDust> !info scalpel| d4nt3
<ubottu> 'd4nt3' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> hm
<auronandace> Adrian_: perhaps somebody has the same model ssd as you, try searching the ubuntu forums
<d4nt3> foremost can recover .iso file?
<smile4ever> manners: i really hate samba because it fails very much :S
<Adrian_> auronandace: help me I have just built a new tower on a budget treated myself to an ssd, so quiet and quick, win 7 is great, ubuntu can't see the ssd details ie size format?
<d4nt3> i format the HD in windows...then can i get back all the file including .iso file?
<smile4ever> Every time i tried to use it, it didn't work
<manners> the strange thing is if i share the root
<oCean> smile4ever: don't blame smb then
<d4nt3> i use photorec but photorec recover file that i don't own
<auronandace> Adrian_: how new is the ssd, what model is it?
<manners> i can get into everything on there except the usb hdd
<Sidewinder1> d4nt3, If both of those were totally unsuccessful it may be gone.. :-(
<manners> its as if the permissions are whats stopping me
<Adrian_> auronandace: corsair force 90, christmas present but not a new release I don't think!
<auronandace> Adrian_: try searching the ubuntu forums for that model
<d4nt3> if its gone...then im going to kill myself...for using my thumbdrive as swap
<Ben64> you can make publicly writable directories with samba
<auronandace> Adrian_: sorry i can't help more but i have never used ssds
<d4nt3> thats affect my HD...
<Adrian_> auronandace: will have a look now.
<manners> yes if the permissions would change
<manners> i have samba running and its working doing what it should do anyways
<Sidewinder1> d4nt3, Not to sound totally goofy, but I feel your pain; that's why I'm a back-up, nut.
<wafer> wow ;)
<wafer> hi ;)
<Sidewinder1> wafer, Hey!
<manners> other than the fact the usb hdd cannot be accessed
<manners> but as i said im unable to change the permissions on that drive
<d4nt3> im thinking of getting my linux mint.iso file...but now its gone...and it take hours to download it...again
<wafer> i'm new user ubuntu ;P nice OS :D
<wafer> where is firefox???
<iceroot> wafer: installed by default
<Gentoo64> wafer, should be on the bar on the left
<manners> if i right click the actual drive and go to permissions it says the permissions of elements could not be determined
<iceroot> wafer: if you are not using lubuntu firefox is installed by default
<wafer> ah, is ;)
<wafer> i have conntact with world :D
<iceroot> wafer: almost everything you need should be installed by default (libreoffice and flash are not installed by default)
<Sidewinder1> manners, Open it with a file mgr. click on a dir or file and click 'properties'; that should give you the permissions, at least for that dir/file on the ext.
<wafer> btw. sorry  with my language ;)
<manners> is there something i have to do to take ownership of this drive
<wafer> i from poland ;p
<iceroot> wafer: there are also country-specific channels
<iceroot> !pl | wafer
<ubottu> wafer: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wafer> XChat i have in polish version; )
<wafer> ok, thanks
<Sidewinder1> manners, sudo chown -R usernamr:username /media/disk-name..
<maxagaz> hi
<Sidewinder1> username, even. :-(
<idaix> bonjour
<Sidewinder1> !fre
<maxagaz> when doing grub-update, I get this error : /etc/default/grub: 11: i8042.nopnp: not found
<Sidewinder1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<irl> jk
<maxagaz> how to repair this problem ?
<irl> happy christmas
<Gentoo64> irl, christmas is over :)
<auronandace> !cookie | Gentoo64
<ubottu> Gentoo64: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Gentoo64> aw :)
<Gentoo64> i hope its triple choc
<Sidewinder1> Christmas Spirit should be present all year. OT, Side hits himself..
<Sidewinder1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, what is the minimum connection speed where it does not make sense to compress ssh -X any longer?
<manners> hmm that didnt work
<Gentoo64> maxagaz, what problem are you having? is it with a touchpad or ps2 key/mouse?
<iceroot> Gamoder: ssh -X is always a bad idea and very slow
<Sidewinder1> manners, It always worked on my 5 external eSATA/USB drives.
<Gamoder> ok, so is there an alternative for getting single applications displayed over a network?
<iceroot> Gamoder: and what does the connection-speed have to do with compression?
<lalagirl> Hi everyone. I'm installing Ubunti
<manners> lol well it didnt say it failed
<manners> just if i goto /media
<iceroot> Gamoder: nx is a good alternative but its a complete session and not only one application
<Gamoder> Well - the slower the connection, the more useful should compression be because de/compressing takes time but transferring data takes time as well
<Gamoder> yeah, I only want one or two applications
<manners> right click elements then look at permissions there still as defaults and if i change any and press close they dont actually change
<lalagirl> How long does it take to install Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Gamoder: the level of compression has more to do with cpu speed then connection-speed
<coagula> if im running a command line build, but want to use a web browser with flash (gui), would setting up a chroot jail and building an instance of X maintain the integrity of my system?
<iceroot> lalagirl: depening on the hardware 15-60 minutes
<Sidewinder1> manners, Perhaps sudo chown -R username:username /media/what-ever the mount-point and or UUID?
<almoxarife> maxagaz: could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub
<Entvex> hello how do i add a launchpad PPA key to my apt keyring?
<lalagirl> While its installing Ubuntu, it says "Retrieving file 59 of 69 (30s remaining)" why?
<Gamoder> iceroot: Well - but if I got a slow connection then, if I transfer more data (no compression) it will take more time than if I transfer less data (with compression) - on the other hand, if I got a slow cpu it will take more time if there is more to do (compression) than if there is less to do (no compression)
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, its downloading stuff
<Gamoder> I got a 2,3 Ghz i5 processor and about 700 kb/s speed
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 what is it downloading?
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, idk, maybe language packs
<manners> odd thing is i can read and write files on the ubuntu machine
<Gentoo64> did you choose to download updates while installling?
<manners> to the  external hdd
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 Do I need them? I will only run in English?
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, probably not, i dont even know if it is language packs
<Sidewinder1> manners, To determine the UUID of the drives, including the external, try: ls -l dev/disk/by-uuid
<MonkeyDust> lalagirl  maybe there's a skip button, if not, you can delete them after installation
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 it says "Downloading language packs (5:03 remaining)..."
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, ok well thats it then :)
<lalagirl> MonkeyDust I pressed the skip button
<Entvex> ahh found it
<iceroot> Gamoder: and what does higher compression has to do with lower connection speed?
<iceroot> Gamoder: i dont get what you want
<lalagirl> Okay it is done installing Ubuntu… that took a long time
<Entvex> it was apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key id>
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, id just leave it i doubt they take much space
<manners> Sidewinder1 if i can access it via ubuntu and edit files should i need to change permissions, also if with samba i share the route i can access it from my windows 7 machine but if i navigate to the usb hdd it wont let me have access to the directory
<Gamoder> I think that higher compression = less data = less time to transfer the data
<Entvex> thanks man pages :D
<manners> sorry root
<lalagirl> it took 6 minutes to install Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> manners, And the external can't be written to because it's owned by 'root', correct?
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, you said a long time?
<MonkeyDust> lalagirl  that's possible, modifications may take longer
<Gamoder> and if I got less connection speed this "less time" matters more than the "more time" due to the CPU-time used for compression
<illic1t> in webmin which shell option do u choose to give a user full access to my server?
<jolson_> I wish to report a bug, but ubuntu-bug wants me to name the package at fault and I have no idea. It's about fonts not being drawn correctly and it affects many applications at once.
<manners> well by the user max
<atvr> lalagirl: the way you speak i think you have never installed windows XD you would think that ubuntu install fast as hell ;p
<illic1t> bin/bash?
<iceroot> illic1t: dont use webmin
<lalagirl> atvr I have a mac
<iceroot> !webmin | illic1t
<ubottu> illic1t: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<manners> which is my son used to be his netbook
<Sidewinder1> !webmin | illic1t
<illic1t> sorry
<lalagirl> atvr I bought Windows 7 and will install it later… first let me install Ubuntu
<iceroot> lalagirl: its better to install windows first
<MonkeyDust> lalagirl  if you install windows after ubuntu, you'll have to repair grub
<iceroot> lalagirl: because windows will kill grub and you have to reinstall grub
<lalagirl> atvr by the way, how long does Windows take to install?
<iceroot> lalagirl: ##windows
<atvr> lalagirl: this is off-topic but you cant instal windows on a mac machine
<MonkeyDust> lalagirl  at least 1 hour
<iceroot> atvr: of course you can
<MonkeyDust> ok
<ShadowE9899> it takes me about 15 mins here with windows 7
<Gentoo64> all depends on the pc
<iceroot> atvr: if it is not ppc
<Gentoo64> some can take 4-5 mins some 2 hours
<lalagirl> okay
<lalagirl> it says "If possible, eject the CD-ROM from inside the guest before disconnecting.
<lalagirl> Disconnect anyway and override the lock?" What should I do?
<atvr> lalagirl: depends on your hardware performance, it may take 10min or 1hour
<soee> how can i remove (terminal) all files with specific extension ?
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, just reboot
<iceroot> soee: rm *.txt
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, or choose device/cdrom then eject from vboc
<Gentoo64> x
<Gentoo64> or remove device / whatever
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 whats vboc?
<Gentoo64> vbox (if thats what youre using)
<iceroot> !vbox | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MonkeyDust> soee  with find and rm {}
<Gamoder> ok, I cannot watch videos - but otherwise, speed seems to be quite ok
<soee> iceroot, Monarquista thank you
<iceroot> Gamoder: what videos?
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 oh I bought VMware Fusion 4, is that okay to run Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Gamoder: flash? or others?
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, yeah
<Gamoder> neither nor - ssh seems to be too slow for that
<iceroot> Gamoder: watching videos over ssh -X.....
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, before you buy stuff, there are free alternatives :) vbox is fine
<iceroot> Gamoder: as i already said, ssh -X is bad and very slow
<Ben64> vmware has a free version too
<Gentoo64>  Ben64 yeah but only player afaik
<Gamoder> well - maybe, but I don't want a complete session - and it is sufficent for lowriter, firefox etc.
<Ben64> yeah, and?
<Ben64> it works perfectly
<Gentoo64> Ben64, which means youd need existing vm
<iceroot> Gamoder: you can mount the filesystem with sshfs
<Ben64> nope, you can make them
<ShadowE9899> I agree vbox works great here. I do all my dev in it to keep my work isolated.
<iceroot> Gamoder: then it should be possible to watch videos over that
<Gentoo64> Ben64, you might as well use full on vbox
<MonkeyDust> so far, i havent been able to install vmware in ubuntu, i now use vbox
<Ben64> vbox isn't as full featured
<Gamoder> ah, nice, could try out that too :-)
<lalagirl> wait I am on mac so i bought vmware fusion 4 so i can run ubuntu on mac
<Gentoo64> Ben64, most people prefer it for normal use
<ShadowE9899> Ben64: It has enough features for a home user. Now a datacenter is a different story
<lalagirl> it seems like ubuntu is compatible with vmware fusion 4
<iceroot> lalagirl: you bought expensiv mac-hardware to use windows and linux? isnt the only reason to buy mac hardware to run mac osx?
<Ben64> vmware is free and better : /
<Gentoo64> Ben64, argue all you like lol
<iceroot> Ben64: vmware is not "free" (as in free speech)
<Gamoder> Thanks, iceroot - nautilus has ssh-support. Now I don't need samba any longer
<Gentoo64> vbox is also faster
<maxagaz> almoxarife: I have just tried the /etc/default/grub which is here http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-18941526-ubuntu-erreur-de-sortie-d-etat-127
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  OT: link to vmware installer pls?
<lalagirl> iceroot some programs are not on mac for some dumb reason so i have to use ubuntu and windows alongside mac
<iceroot> lalagirl: ok
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: you can't google? :(
<lalagirl> iceroot i'm getting tired spending so much money on software so i think ubuntu will help because its free
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  fun-spoiler :p
<maxagaz> almoxarife: it's now upgrading, but I get similar errors...
<Ben64> well it'll take a bit to get you a link, maxing out my connection atm
<iceroot> lalagirl: its free (as in free beer) and (very important) its free as in free speech
<iceroot> !free | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lalagirl> iceroot beer isn't free
<ShadowE9899> If it wasn't for open source I probably wouldn't know how to program =/
<iceroot> lalagirl: free beer is of course free :)
<Seveas> free as in freezing
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: www.vmware.com/go/get-player
<Ben64> you need to register
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, i thought id seen you in this channel for a long time, how come all the questions? :s
<almoxarife> maxagaz: I can't read french, ><>......
<iceroot> lalagirl: hm maybe not if apple would sell beer, even it is free beer because you need an adapter matching your mouth which will cost 29,95€
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  tnx
<Seveas> iceroot, it'll be iBeer, taste like crap, but it'll be shiny
<maxagaz> almoxarife: well, the file is not in french
<Seveas> and people will love it for the shine
<iceroot> Seveas: and pink
<Seveas> no, white
<Ben64> white beer :S
<iceroot> Seveas: with round corners
<ShadowE9899> lol
<atvr> as you talk about crap lol is it possible to put linux on iphone
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 i'm lalagirl's friend
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, ah ok
<iceroot> atvr: yes
<Seveas> atvr, google for rockbox.
<ShadowE9899> really?
<oCean> let's move back on topic please
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 she told me to use this chat thing incase if i need help installing ubuntu
<iceroot> atvr: but not GNU/Linux
<iceroot> oCean: we are not offtopic when we are speaking about freedom
<atvr> iceroot: what is gnu linux
<Seveas> iceroot, well, this channel is really about support
<rokia> hi everybody, i have a question about java and linux. how can i know which charset is used when i call a write method on OutputStreamWriter . because i think write use a jvm 's charset and jvm depends on the operating system
<oCean> atvr: please note that this channel is not for general linux support, just ubuntu
<iceroot> atvr: have a look at gnu.org what GNU/Linux is, also debian.org
<Seveas> atvr, http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/OutputStreamWriter.html
<ShadowE9899> you guys wasn't joking about ubuntu on the iphone... does it work well with other iOS devices?
<Seveas> OutputStreamWriters have a getEncoding method
<lalagirl> okay now i installed ubuntu… how can i update it?
<iceroot> atvr: the short story is Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux system, Android is a Linux system
<iceroot> lalagirl: update like sec-updates or update like release-update?
<ShadowE9899> or am i misreading these results from google lmao
<lalagirl> iceroot all updates
<iceroot> lalagirl: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hasufell> help!! i cant see this video in my ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
<iceroot> lalagirl: also the software-center should offer an option about available updates
<lalagirl> iceroot sudo what?
<Seveas> lalagirl, open the update manager and click 'check' and 'install updates'
<lalagirl> iceroot what's sudo
<Seveas> no need for termminal commands :)
<iceroot> !sudo | lalagirl
<ubottu> lalagirl: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ben64> lalagirl: do what Seveas said
<Sidewinder1> lalagirl, What version of ubuntu did you install?
<Ben64> its way easier
<lalagirl> iceroot i feel dumb… sorry if i'm asking dumb questions, i'm new to this!
<Seveas> lalagirl, no need to feel dumb :)
<lalagirl> Sidewinder1 it Ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> lalagirl: there are no dump questions, its great you are using ubuntu and you are welcome to this channel to ask all your ubuntu releated questions
<Ben64> nobody instantly knew how to work linux their first time
<manners> ok got that fixed now
<manners> next issue
<manners> is there a gui for ushare in ubuntu
<owenll1> !flash | hasufell
<ubottu> hasufell: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lalagirl> are "pre-released updates (oneiric-proposed)" safe to install??
<iceroot> lalagirl: no
<iceroot> lalagirl: dont use them
<hasufell> can i watch porn then too?!
<ShadowE9899> lol
<hasufell> i cant see porn
<oCean> hasufell: wrong channel for that
<Gentoo64> hasufell, stop troling please
<n3rV3> :)
<hasufell> PLEASE
<Sidewinder1> lalagirl, Then you can't do a dist-upgrade; at least not yet..
<oCean> hasufell: this channel is for ubuntu tech support only, stop the offtopic talk
<hasufell> i need FAP FAP FAP
<Seveas> hasufell, Ubuntu can play almost all videos. just some DRM-encumbered ones don't play.
<Gentoo64> i think someones been on the shandies
<Sidewinder1> lalagirl, 12.04's not due to be released for a few months.
<darkowlzz> Can I use Oracle in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> darkowlzz, yes you can.
<Romance> pffft, i can't open terminal suddenly! what happened
<Romance> dang
<iceroot> lalagirl: proposed updates are updates which are not tested or tested at the moment so they can break things
<oCean> darkowlzz:  however oracle did not certify ubuntu/debian
<Seveas> Romance, it's rebelling!
<n3rV3> darkowlzz, yes you can
<darkowlzz> Seveas, which package to download
<lalagirl> Sidewinder1 so how do i get Ubuntu 12.04 beta?
<iceroot> darkowlzz: yes
<Ben64> lalagirl: you don't want it
<iceroot> darkowlzz: ask oracle what you should use
<oCean> lalagirl: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Seveas> darkowlzz, you'll need to contact oracle sales and pay them a lot of money :)
<Ben64> I put 12.04 on my laptop and I regret it
<lalagirl> Ben64 i don't want anything, but my friend wants the latest ubuntu stuff
<Ben64> it's unstable
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, if you just managed to install ubuntu, why do you want the beta already
<Ben64> nobody wants that yet
<darkowlzz> Seveas, no free way
<iceroot> lalagirl: please dont use 12.04, use 11.10 if you want the latest stable release
<Seveas> Ben64, 11.10 was less stable for me than 12.04 alpha though. unity kept crashing in 11.10
<lalagirl> Gentoo64 it's not me, its my friend… i don't know anything...
<iceroot> darkowlzz: oracle is not free
<Sidewinder1> lalagirl, What Ben64 said.
<Ben64> 10.04 is solid as a rock
<Gentoo64> lalagirl, i would use 12.04 in a vm
<Gentoo64> but not proper pc
<Seveas> darkowlzz, dunno, oracle is not really supported by the community but by oracle. So I'd ask them
<Gentoo64> unless you wana test it, not use it properly
<cypher-neo> Seveas, I had the same problem with 11.10 Unity. I ended up installing GNOME Shell just because it kept crashing.
<cypher-neo> Seveas, I didn't upgrade to 12.04 though. lol
<iceroot> Seveas: darkowlzz imo ubuntu is not a supported plattform from oracle
<Seveas> cypher-neo, I went for 12.04 instead :)
<Seveas> iceroot, hmm, that may be true.
<cypher-neo> Seveas, My first issue with 12.04 was that the Alpha image wouldn't fit on a CD. lol
<Ben64> I don't like any of the desktop choices now :(
<iceroot> darkowlzz: but why you need oracle? mostly its an overkill for common tasks
<cypher-neo> Seveas, It was 20Mb too big
<Gentoo64> cypher-neo, afaik its supposed to be liek that now
<darkowlzz> iceroot, any emulator for Oracle
<Gentoo64> you need a dvd even for the cd
<Seveas> cypher-neo, heh, I just upgraded :)
<iceroot> darkowlzz: ask oracle we dont support that here
<cypher-neo> Gentoo64, Well, i don
<Seveas> and I install from usb anyway these days.
<MonkeyDust> yes
<lalagirl> it says it has 301 updates to install… holy cow pancakes batman mobile how long will that take? is it necessary?
<n3rV3> Gentoo64, or use unetbootin and make pen drive bootable
<Gentoo64> n3rV3, yeah ofc
<Seveas> lalagirl, not too long. Most updates are small
<Gentoo64> but in terms of actual discs :)
<iceroot> lalagirl: it is necessary for the latest security updates and bug-fixes
<cypher-neo> Gentoo64, Well, i don't mind as long as they put enough packages into 12.04 to FILL UP a DVD. I don't want to waste a DVD on an image that is just slightly larger than a CD.
<n3rV3> yes u r right
<lalagirl> i'm guessing ubuntu has a lot of bugs?
<MonkeyDust> lalagirl  that's what i said, modifications take longer
<cypher-neo> Gentoo64, Though i suppose I could just put it on a flash drive.
<Gentoo64> cypher-neo, they should still have cd and dvd versions, "cd" is just more minimal
<cypher-neo> lalagirl, Depends on which version you are using
<iceroot> lalagirl: not more then other systems
<manners> hey guys whats the best upnp server to use in ubuntu
<Ben64> lalagirl: there are a lot of updates, not all are bugfixes
<Seveas> lalagirl, software is made of bugs. Be it windows, mac or ubuntu. It's bugs all the way down :)
<darkowlzz> has anyone tried running Oracle using Wine?
<iceroot> manners: ushare - lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server
<Seveas> manners, I use mediatomb for my dlna needs
<Ben64> i used mediatomb as well
<haylo> if they fill up a dvd then it will be a really heavy iso
<oCean> darkowlzz: that would be even more silly. Please use #oracle channel for further support
<cypher-neo> Gentoo64, That's what I figure too. The CD version just needs a little more time to be culled, and become CD-compatiable.
<iceroot> darkowlzz: again, why you need oracle?
<Gentoo64> cypher-neo, it used to be, they must have changed it
<manners> is there a gui for ushare in ubunti like in luci
<lalagirl> okay i decided to install all 301 updates… hopefully Ubuntu doesn't crash like last time
<cypher-neo> haylo, They have DVD versions which do fill up a DVD. Mostly just language packs though... for the Ubuntu world traveler.
<manners> its for xbox360 so dlna isnt an issue
<lalagirl> i don't even know why i'm helping her install Ubuntu in the first place….
<iceroot> manners: maybe have a look at "xbmc"
<manners> isnt that a complete os
<iceroot> manners: no
<iceroot> manners: its just a media-solution for ubuntu
<manners> hmm ok ill have a look around
<iceroot> manners: a normal program
<haylo> ah yeah, well i like it that ubuntu has stayed under 1gig mostly
<stephenh> what are we talking about?
<stephenh> i saw dlna, looks interesting
<stephenh> :)
<darkowlzz> iceroot, it's part of my college syllabus :(
<Seveas> stephenh, about how short this year is
 * stephenh is looking for media server that does transcoding too...
<Seveas> stephenh, mediatomb
<darkowlzz> what is better, mysql or Oracle?
<stephenh> found mediatomb, but haven't installed it yet
<baaaac> happy new year...
<Seveas> !better | darkowlzz
<ubottu> darkowlzz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> darkowlzz: you cant compare mysql and oracle
<stephenh> Seveas: cool.. also a bit null and void atm as i bought an apple tv and put xbmc on it
<atvr> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 alternative with a cd on my laptop, now im trying to boot into the installation but my screen just dosnt work when ubuntu boot, so i would probably need to put the command nomodeset but how can i put it to be able to boot my ubuntu
<iceroot> darkowlzz: but if you just need a sql database use mysql or postgresql
<haylo> whats the risk of running without doing the updates say 11.04 or 10.04 or 12.04 maybe after it is revised?
<stephenh> but was still curious what i could use to transcode to other dlna devices
<darkowlzz> iceroot, Seveas , thanks :D
<iceroot> haylo: no security updates
<Seveas> haylo, you'll be vulmerable to security bugs
<iceroot> darkowlzz: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<atvr> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 alternative with a cd on my laptop, now im trying to boot into the installation but my screen just dosnt work when ubuntu boot, so i would probably need to put the command nomodeset but how can i put it to be able to boot my ubuntu
<haylo> i have done install this way- ah security mostly then i see
<stephenh> atvr: just keep repeating yourself, sure to get an answer....
<darkowlzz> iceroot, thanks, but I know mysql very well :D
<iceroot> !nox | atvr
<ubottu> atvr: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<iceroot> atvr: thats the method how to put kernel parameters
<iceroot> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iceroot> atvr: see above
<atvr> iceroot: i have already seen that, in wich form do i have to put nomodeset the command that i have here is looking like that linux..... quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<lalagirl> hiiiiii I'm back sorry for the inconvenience
<iceroot> atvr: the text about "nox" is showing you how
<shadaloo> you are not in the kitchen?
 * shadaloo looks confused
<iceroot> atvr: also the forum link will show it
<iceroot> shadaloo: stop that!!
<lalagirl> shadaloo who?
<shadaloo> lalagirl: just playing :p
<devid19> devid19 saluta tutti
<Seveas> shadaloo, I suggest you play nicely. Or I'll send *you* to the kitchen. To cook you in the oven.
<Seveas> hello devid19
<shadaloo> Seveas: watch it nazi
<cypher-neo> lol
<bullgard4> I have attached an electronic device to my LAN. I can access it through its Web interface. How can I access it through Nautilus? I know the IP address of the electronic device. '~$ mount' does not list this electronic device.
<loicdu81> Bonjour
<Seveas> bullgard4, try this in nautilus: smb://ip.addresss.here
<Seveas> hello loicdu81
<MonkeyDust> bullgard4  can you ping the device, if yes, try ssh
<Gentoo64> loicdu81, #ubuntu-fr is for french
<loicdu81> yes
<wildc4rd> I am about to install Debian on my main PC, but want to keep this old Ubuntu install, as there is so much stuff on here, can I just plug this HDD into an older hardware setup?
<sanku> i find that Ubuntu desktop 11.10 install on my Samsung Satellite bringing up the wireless icon top left ( with or without turning on a red light that the machine has ) -- but  debian 6.0.3 server and ubuntu 11.03 server are unable to show wireless.  How to tweak files to enable ?
<Seveas> wildc4rd, yeah, that usually works
<Gentoo64> wildc4rd, should be able to
<Gentoo64> wildc4rd, id look out for  gpu drivers though
<wildc4rd> ideal, cheers (yes, it will have the same brand of GPU)
<atvr> iceroot: i just dont found how to make it work, i am new to linux and i would really apreciat if you would help resolving this issue
<cypher-neo> sanku, You know i had the same problem on my Satellite Pro. There is a method which I refer to as "kickstarting the modem" which seemed to work 100% of the time for me.
<bullgard4> Seveas: '~$ ping 192.168.178.33; 7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 5998ms.' --  But why do I obtain '~$ smb://192.168.178.33; bash: smb://192.168.178.33: No such file or directory'?
<sanku> So i have this desktop Ubuntu 11.10 installed on the Samsung Satellite, and connecting to the Internet.  Is there a way to upgrade to server install ( from Ubuntu, Debian or other sites, ) ?
<Seveas> bullgard4, I said in nautilus, not in bash :)
<Seveas> sanku, server install is not an "upgrade", it's the same but without gui
<sanku> cyher-neo: " kickstarting the mode " turns on wireless ?
<n3rV3> bullgard4, not on the bash prompt you have to type it in the Nautilus window. One which lists all your folders and files
<cypher-neo> sanku, You'll need to have an ethernet cable and have the computer connected to the router via a hardline for this to work. Turn the modem on (red light on) then enable the proprietary drivers. Restart the computer and then disable the proprietary drivers (you really don't need them). Then restart the computer, and as it is restarting disconnect the ethernet cable.
<cypher-neo> sanku, I do not know why, but it always seems to kick the modem and make it work!
<maxagaz> is it possible to use the apple super drive on any pc under ubuntu ?
<yeehaw> I smell a dirty hack :P
<Ben64> maxagaz: probably. is it just a hard drive?
<sanku> Seveas, ah, that is what i see, no gui -- was amaze a server would not have one.  Thanx
<lalagirl> maxagaz I believe so
<maxagaz> Ben64: no, it's a cd-rom drive
<lalagirl> Ben64 it's a CD/DVD drive
<Ben64> oh
<cypher-neo> sanku, Oh, wait!! Server?
<n3rV3> yeehaw, what are you talking about?
<Ben64> usb connected... probably
<lalagirl> maxagaz yes, you can use it
<maxagaz> I'm not sure it works actually
<maxagaz> lalagirl: how ?
<Seveas> maxagaz, I believe it should work. If nobody knows, try googling :)
<yeehaw> n3rV3: About Cypher-neo's trick
<maxagaz> I tried...
<cypher-neo> sanku, I've never done that on a server before!
<maxagaz> I found nothing
<lalagirl> maxagaz just connect it...
<Ben64> yeah it should "just work" on ubuntu
<maxagaz> Ben64: it should but it doesn't
<Ben64> have you connected it?
<cypher-neo> yeehaw, Dirty tricks sometimes work. I only discovered it because... let me think... 8.04 suggested I enable proprietary drivers (and when that didn't work) I disabled them.
<n3rV3> yeehaw, oh ok
<cypher-neo> yeehaw, And all of the sudden it worked!!
<lalagirl> maxagaz i think you have to install it
<atvr> i need help setting nomodeset in grub2 please help me i am new to this and i cant find info about that
<maxagaz> lalagirl: what do you mean ?
<Seveas> cypher-neo, that smells like the proprietary driver is setting some flags in the hardware that persist. Ugly.
<lalagirl> maxagaz wait it says that it should be able to work without installation
<n3rV3> yeah i had issues with one gbe card on ubuntu once
<lalagirl> maxagaz when you connect it, it doesnt do anything, you have to put a disc inside
<cypher-neo> Seveas, It's been fixed since 10.10 AFAIK...
<cypher-neo> Seveas, I haven't had to do anything like that recently at least.
<sanku> So now i have a server with NO gui or wireless connect, and a desktop with a sweet gui and wireless connect -- two machines -- wondering how to make the desktop ( with gui ) become server, and the server (without gui ) to have one ?
<Seveas> sanku, to install a gui: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jmgjamj> Hi
<lalagirl> Jmgjamj hi
<sanku> Hi Jmgjam
<owenll1> atvr: Have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Seveas> to become a server: install whichever service it should perform, like apache, vsftpd or exom
<cypher-neo> Seveas, Can you install a desktop on a server and preserve all the server functions?
<bullgard4> Seveas: My apologies. --  Nautilus lists 5 Directory names of that electronic device: admin, music, photo, public, video. But no Size, Data Modified or Owner of them. What is the reason for these missing data displayed?
<Seveas> cypher-neo, of course. There's no difference between a server and a desktop when it comes to 'server functionality'. All you need are the correct packages.
<manners> anyone tried tvmobili
<n3rV3> cypher-neo, yes definitely, performance would be hit though
<atvr> owenll1: yes but i just dont understand
<Seveas> bullgard4, click the button that makes it display this
<sanku> Seveas: So, for a server, where are these packages hiding, say OpenSSH, LAMP, mail that i can then download, install somehow onto my desktop config ?
<Romance> ok i think i just crashed my ubuntu :)
<Seveas> sanku, sudo apt-get install openssh-server apache2 exim mysql php-mysql
<maxagaz> lalagirl: the disc doesn't go inside, it's not powered on when I plug it
<cypher-neo> n3rV3, I haven't worked much with servers. My last server attempt was with, uhhh... 8.10, or 9.04 and it failed miserably because i wasn't used to the server interface.
<Seveas> cypher-neo, the terminal is your friend. Learn to love it :)
<sanku> Saveas, true, if i had the dvd's.  But i have to do this over the internet.  Even discover pkg names, that you reeled off.  i have only the ONE install dvd.
<cypher-neo> Seveas, I love the terminal!! In fact, I learned to love it more after my fail-server.
<atvr> owenll: can you help me please
<lalagirl> maxagaz okay here is the solution, reboot with the superdrive plugged in
<maxagaz> lalagirl: I did that...
<n3rV3> cypher-neo, yes start using and learning terminal
<atvr> where do i put the nomodeset in ``linux.......... quiet splash vt . handsoff=7``
<cypher-neo> n3rV3, Been there. That's practically all I use now.
<n3rV3> :)
<atvr> almoxarife: are you there my friend :)
<sanku> Saveas, yes, may be i can use ' https://torrent.ubuntu.com ' which i see on the top of my screen on this channel -- and download those other dvd's.  Thanx for the ideas.
<Seveas> atvr, in /etc/default/grub on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line after quiet splash
<Seveas> atvr, and then run update-grub
<lalagirl> maxagaz what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lalagirl> maxagaz what version of ubuntu are you using?
<atvr> where do i put the nomodeset in ``linux.......... quiet splash vt . handsoff=7``
<almoxarife> atvr: put it on the end of the line
<maxagaz> lalagirl: but still no power, the cd doesn't go inside the driver
<lalagirl> maxagaz can you repeat that, i didn't get the message if you sent any
<atvr> Seveas: i cant get into ubuntu, im stuck in the grub2
<lalagirl> maxagaz what version of ubuntu are you using currently?
<Seveas> atvr, do you see grub's menu?
<maxagaz> lalagirl: 11.10
<atvr> almoxarife: do i have to put a space between the 7 and the nomodeset
<bullgard4> Seveas: I have pressed the button »Browse all local and remote disks and folders accessible from this computer." Nautilus changed the »Location:« display content to »smb://nas.server« but again lists the 5 directories of this device without Size, Data Modified and Owner data.
<atvr> Seveas: yes i am, and im a the command line i have to edit
<almoxarife> atvr: I would
<atvr> Seveas: but i just dont know what to do
<Seveas> atvr, ah ok. Then yes, at the end with a space after 7
<atvr> ok im trying that
<Seveas> bullgard4, try opening one of those folders. Do the details of files within them appear?
<bullgard4> Seveas: Yes, they do.
 * lalagirl maxagaz okay let me look this up
<lalagirl> maxagaz let me look this up
<bullgard4> Seveas: But the owner is not displayed.
<lalagirl> what just happened? it was a message?
<atvr> Seveas: its not working, now i am stuck at a black screen with white text and the last line says * cheking battery state...
<maxagaz> lalagirl: okay
<bullgard4> Seveas: The owner is displayed as »unknown«.
<Seveas> bullgard4, that's because samba shares have no concept of 'owner'
<Seveas> atvr, then 'nomodeset' wasn't enough
<bullgard4> Seveas: Thank you for explaining.
<atvr> Seveas: so what should i put
<atvr> Seveas: my video card is a amd radeon
<MonkeyDust> Seveas  is that because windows has no owner concept?
<Seveas> MonkeyDust, it does. but afaik the smb/cifs protocol does not.
<Seveas> and fat32 also doesn't
<atvr> Seveas: do you think you can help me :) this is really anoying since ive pass all the night tryind to make it work
<bullgard4> MonkeyDust: I can ping the electronic device. But '~$ ssh 192.168.178.33; ssh: connect to host 192.168.178.33 port 22: Connection refused'. What should I do?
<andyn> windows has acl lists. dunno how those are mapped to smb perms
<lalagirl> maxagaz i'm sorry, i don't know what's wrong… are you sure your superdrive isn't broken?
<akira_> Hello.
<rtr-> hi, i want to see all messages while booting, so i changed grub boot parameters to nosplash noquiet, but after that it shows another ubuntu screen (the one with the loading dots under ubuntu) which i have exit using escape. what is this? how is this screen called?
<lalagirl> akira_ hi
<Seveas> atvr, I don't think I can. Haven't worked with radeon cards for years.
<atvr> okay
<akira_> Hi. lalagirl.
<maxagaz> lalagirl: it works fine on a macbook
<Seveas> rtr-, that's probably plymouth.
<almoxarife> wince-pim?
<rtr-> thanks Seveas
<atvr> almoxarife: do you think you could help me please, the nomodeset dosnt work my video card is a amd radeon ive pass all the night triyng to make it work
<MonkeyDust> bullgard4  it seems to be a port 22 issue, it's for ssh
<atvr> does anyone know how to edit grub2 to make a amd radeon video card work
<n3rV3> atvr have you tried booting into the failsafe mode?
<bullgard4> MonkeyDust: How can I put your message to good use?
<lalagirl> maxagaz i'm not sure, sorry… i tried searching on the internet …. couldn't really find a problem with superdrive
<atvr> n3rV3: no and i dont know how to do it, i am new to ubuntu
<bullgard4> MonkeyDust: Can I use lsof -i to further analyze the problem?
<MonkeyDust> bullgard4  i guess you need to install openssh-server and/or openssh-client
<atvr> n3rV3: can you explan me how to
<atvr> n3rV3: is this the same as recovery mode
<n3rV3> atvr, yes it is
<atvr> n3rV3: i am now at the recovery menu as those option, resume, fsck, remount and root
<atvr> n3rV3: what is the option i have to choose
<bullgard4> MonkeyDust: On my Ubuntu computer the packages openssh-client and openssh-server are installed and have been functional in the past.
<n3rV3> atvr, don't remember exactly but there should be an option to boot into failsafe mode
<atvr> n3rV3: i dont see that, ive pressed the resume option i am now at a terminal
<lalagirl> maxagaz are you still there?
<maxagaz> lalagirl: yes
<lalagirl> maxagaz try updating your system
<paul_> multitouch hp 2470p - pen ok - fingers doesn"t work any suggestions
<maxagaz> lalagirl: it's upgraded already
<oCean> bullgard4: from the error message it seems the ssh-server is not running on the remote system
<lalagirl> maxagaz update it, not upgrade it
<n3rV3> atvr, try running: startx
<almoxarife> atvr: when you are ready to burn a cd with the iso we discussed then I can help
<MonkeyDust> bullgard4  next thing on my mind: delete existing ssh-keys in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<bullgard4> MonkeyDust: I don't think that your advice will help with the present problem.
<atvr> almoxarife: i have installed the way you said, i have burn the cd wich was not the same setup as the usb one, and now the installation has finish and it reboot, but the screen just not work
<atvr> n3rV3: it dosent work
<atvr> n3rV3: the last line says xinit: server error
<lalagirl> maxagaz try opening terminal and do the foollowing "sudo apt-get update"
<maxagaz> lalagirl: what do you mean ?
<lalagirl> maxagaz look at message above
<maxagaz> lalagirl: it's done already
<n3rV3> atvr, give me some time i will try out the steps on my machine
<atvr> n3rV3: okay thanks you very much :)
<lalagirl> maxagaz okay now restart your comp with the drive plugged in and see if it works
<maxagaz> lalagirl: I just did it too
<sl1ck> How do I enable sound mixer (controls) in LXDE?
<maxagaz> lalagirl: I thinking that it could come from the eeePC's usb port not delivering enough power, don't you think so ?
<lalagirl> maxagaz oh i thought you were using a mac computer… lol maybe that's the problem
<atvr> almoxarife: the installation whent perfecly but after i reboot, the screen dosnt work
<lalagirl> maxagaz does it show a usb port with the lightening symbol (representing power)
<sam_bristol> can I buy a hardware box that runs firewall/ antivirus from a reputable UK seller with support 'off the shelf' (not custom built)
<maxagaz> lalagirl: it seems there's no LED on the superdrive
<n3rV3> atvr, when you select ubuntu recovery mode on the next screen there is an option failsafex you need to select that
<sam_bristol> running ubuntu obvs
<n3rV3> atvr, this will take you to gui but then you will have to install drivers for you card
<bullgard4> oCean: I am afraid that you are right. I found a list of installed programs. Among them is a FTP server but no SSH server listed.
<BioNetbook_> hello
<atvr> n3rV3: i dont see that option, maybe its fsck
<BioNetbook_> i have an ircbot running on my homeserver (10.04)
<lalagirl> maxagaz there is no led on the superdrive
<BioNetbook_> i cannot ctcp with it because i keep getting connection refused
<atvr> the description is check all file systems
<oCean> bullgard4: aha. If you install "nmap" on your ubuntu machine, you can also use that to check which ports are open/listening on a remote machine/device (just a tip)
<BioNetbook_> is there something other than iptables that could be blocking it?
<n3rV3> atvr, its there on my system, which version of ubuntu are you using
<BioNetbook_> (my router is port forwarded)
<atvr> n3rV3: 11.10
<Darael> So I've got a machine here which has two DVD drives, but neither of them appear to work and I don't have a blank CD anyway.  Problem is, my bootable USB stick doesn't work:  I can select it first in BIOS, or from the one-time boot menu, but I just get a screen with the text "Boot error", and if I hit enter it loads from the first hard disk.  Any ideas?
<bullgard4> oCean: '~$ : nmap -sP 192.168.178.0/24' does list my electronic device "nas-server", its IP address and that it is up. How should I modify this command in order to check which ports are open/listening on the remote device?
<mazda01> morning
<oCean> bullgard4: without any options, my nmap command shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788830/
<Navin> hi, Need a bit of help....with my ubuntu installation
<n3rV3> atvr, its there on my system 11.04 dunno why its missing on your system
<atvr> n3rV3: i just googleiit to see and i think there is no failsafex on 11.10
<Navin> I have a gfx card with dvi and vga output,
<Navin> the ubuntu boots and then turns my monitor on VGA off
<Navin> and I dont habve a dvi monitor to fix it
<anddam> hello
<Navin> any tips on how to get around this ?
<n3rV3> atvr, yes found the links it seems they removed it from 11.10
<paul_> multitouch hp 2470p - pen ok - fingers doesn"t work any suggestions
<atvr> n3rV3: yup
<bullgard4> oCean: '~$ : nmap nas-server' does not list port 22 but the ftp port 21 for tcp open. --  If I remember well the command nmap can determine the operating system of the remote electronic device. Is that right?
<Navin> any one can help with how can I boot in text mode from the grub menu so that I can reconfigure the Xorg file ?
<nick30> bullgard4: it can guess
<anddam> how can I give an user permissions to only install software from Ubuntu Software Center?
<bullgard4> nick30: What options should I append to nmap in order to do the estimation?
<Navin> anddam: Do you want to limit the sources of installation ?
<anddam> nope
<oCean> bullgard4: sudo nmap -O host
<Navin> anddam: then ?
<atvr> n3rV3: does that look safe to do http://askubuntu.com/questions/68245/ubuntu-hits-a-black-screen-after-boot
<anddam> Navin: I'd like to just let the user install software without providing him superuser permissions to do other things
<oCean> bullgard4: anyway, usually those NAS devices have admin interfaces to dis/enable services such as ssh server
<anddam> Navin: this is actually a nine years old boy for whom I created a regular user on edubuntu
<n3rV3> atvr, well these steps are just to delete the files and create links for them
<Navin> anddam: hmm.. I would not know a way directly to do that.
<n3rV3> atvr, but wait don't run them yet
<anddam> Navin: I thought something like a sudoers rule
<atvr> n3rV3: okay
<bullgard4> oCean: I have looked through the directories and through the manual but have not yet found menting SSH (but found a list of services offered).
<bullgard4> s/menting/mentioning/
<realhaxor> hello i have a problem with my ubuntu
<realhaxor> can you help me please?
<nick30> what is your problem?
<realhaxor> i've uninstalled GNOME 3 in my ubuntu 11.04
<realhaxor> bring back my unity
<realhaxor> but i can't install simple-ccsm
<realhaxor> need pastebin?
<realhaxor> it seems they have broken package..
<atvr> i am just fucking tired of that shit
<oCean> atvr: control your language here, please
<atvr> sorry
<realhaxor> anyone can help?
<n3rV3> atvr, i've made the changes try this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788835/
<atvr> no one seem to have the solution ......
<anddam> Navin: ah maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/3/how-can-i-set-the-software-center-to-install-software-for-non-root-users
<anddam> there's a sudoers hint too
<realhaxor> yep
<realhaxor> maybe
<bazhang> realhaxor, from the PPA?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<realhaxor> dunno.. but i tried from terminal using the command: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm it returns with E: Broken packages. (After uninstalled GNOME 3)
<bullgard4> <oCean>: '~$ sudo nmap -O nas-server; No exact OS matches for host (If you know what OS is running on it, see http://nmap.org/submit/ ). OS detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ ." Is my result worth reporting?
<iceroot> atvr: edit the grubline and put "nomodeset" on that, thats all
<bazhang> realhaxor, well you would know if it was from the PPA
<iceroot> !nox | atvr (this is an example how to edit that line)
<ubottu> atvr (this is an example how to edit that line): To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<realhaxor> bazhang: well, how to recover it?
<bazhang> realhaxor, reinstall
<realhaxor> reinstall my ubuntu?
<bazhang> yes
<n3rV3> atvr, did you give it a try?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/788835/
<atvr> iceroot: i have already tried that
<realhaxor> if we upgrade, the're will be no solutions?
<iceroot> !details | atvr
<oCean> bullgard4: not sure, the OS on NAS devices are often derivatives of Linux, I don't know if the people at nmap.org think it's useful
<ubottu> atvr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> since that was explicitly NOT supported, nope.  a reinstall is the fix
<atvr> n3rV3: i cant get to the non x based terminal
<realhaxor> well
<realhaxor> ok..
<realhaxor> thanks for the help!
<nick30> realhaxor: if you don't have sensitive data, reinstall
<bullgard4> <oCean>: Thank you for your judgment.
<nick30> ok, he left
<n3rV3> atvr, but you were using the recovery mode, you can select drop to root prompt in it to get access and then try
<atvr> iceroot:  i have installed ubuntu 11.10 with the alternative installation, the installation whent perfecly then it asked me to reboot, and then after the grub, the screen is going purple then black, my system is a toshiba satallite l745d with a amd radeon video card
<iceroot> atvr: and you set "nomodeset"?
<atvr> iceroot: yes and it didnt work, but maybe ive made a mistake, i am new to linux
<dr_willis> ive often needed to use the nomodeset option untill i get the actual drivers installed.
<yeehaw> atvr: Can't you press escape when it turns purple? You might get a prompt
<dr_willis> Or try the 'text' kernel option in the grub menus
<dr_willis> if you can get to the console. you may be able to get the ati drivers installed.
<dr_willis> that would basically be the same as the recovery mode shell method.
<atvr> n3rV3: it dosnt work
<atvr> dr_willis: i cant press esc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<atvr> dr_willis: it do nothing
<n3rV3> atvr, use shift i think that will work
<dr_willis> its shift for grub2 these days. if its hidden.
<atvr> n3rV3: shift at the purple screen or when booting
<n3rV3> atvr, when booting
<dr_willis> tap the shift key like a  spastic woodpecker as it boots. :)
<n3rV3> just after the bios screen
<n3rV3> hehe
<dr_willis> first thing i always do is make grub NOT auto hide..
<dr_willis> such an annoying default.
<atvr> n3rV3: it bring me too the grub2 menu
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, why ?
<atvr> wich i can edit command beford booting
<dr_willis> BluesKaj: I dont see the point in having it hidden - other then to pacify neurotic users.
<n3rV3> atvr, highlight first option for Ubuntu and press a
<mytardis> i am having trouble getting the indie bundle #3 to work. when I try and run the launcher in crayon physics it keeps giving file not found response
<atvr> n3rV3: i have tried puttin nomodeset but maybe i didnt do it correcly
<n3rV3> atvr, we will try the single mode as dr_willis mention
<atvr> n3rV3: pressing a does nothing
<dr_willis> mytardis:  try running it from the terminal, it may give some erorr messages. also ive had issues with that game in linux and in windows.. it just seems.. well  badly done.
<mytardis> I have chmod +x but that didnt help either, any idea's
<n3rV3> atvr, for that add a space and type init=/bin/bash
<mytardis> yes error is the same in terminal
<n3rV3> atvr, then hit enter, this will take you to single mode
<dr_willis> mytardis:  and the exact error is?
<atvr> n3rV3: do you want me to press ``C`` for command line
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, neurotic? , maybe they just want just a fast boot :)
<n3rV3> no 'a' to append extra options to kernel entry
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  i doubt if they are gaining much.. a whole 2 sec? woopiee.. and we spend hours in here monthly explaining to people they need to tap the shift key.. at LEAST they could do is make it show a message 'hit some key for grub options' or have it be ANY key. :)
 * dr_willis sees things from a 'person doing tech support' direction.
<atvr> n3rV3: pressing the ``a`` key does nothing
<n3rV3> atvr, hmm then press 'e' and the highlight line starting with linux and press 'e' again
<Adrian_> Hi guys according to forums I have just been reading can someone confirm if I can't turn my ssd sata to ahci can I not install ubuntu to my ssd?
<n3rV3> atvr, once you get the blinking cursor type in: init=/bin/bash
<dr_willis> the recovery mode option in teh grub menu should be enough for atvr - no need for extra options if i recall correctly
<mytardis> chris@chris-mint12 ~/CrayonPhysicsDeluxe $ ./crayon
<mytardis> bash: ./crayon: No such file or directory
<n3rV3> dr_willis, tried it they have removed failsafex from 11.10
<dr_willis> mytardis:  you sure thats the proper name? use TAB key to get it spelt/completed properly
<mytardis> dr_willis; tab get yielded same result
<atvr> n3rV3: i cant highlight the line starting with linux
<Adrian_> Anybody had any trouble installing ubuntu to an ssd
<atvr> dr_willis: after getting in recovery mode, what you want me to do
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, well, I don't need to see grub unless absolutely necessary , If I do , I just hold the shift key down after the bios scrn
<lalagirl> bye everyone!!!!!!!!!!!! have a happy new years eve
<mytardis> chris@chris-mint12 ~/CrayonPhysicsDeluxe $ ls -l crayon
<mytardis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 chris chris 4405800 2011-08-03 18:31 crayon
<sirajperson> is anyone else here having stability problems with ubuntu? I mean this darn thing is so slow.
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  the issue is from a tech support point of view.. its just another layer we have to explain/peel back to fix things
<RedCoffe> hallo
<sirajperson> Ever since they switched to unity it just seems to be going down hill
<RedCoffe> german irc?
<Adrian_> anybody good with ssd installaion
<mytardis> strange ./crayon found with TAB, however crayon is not?
<RedCoffe> ist das der german hier xd
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu-de , RedCoffe
<yeehaw> Adrian_: It's the same as normal, why?
<sirajperson> imo unity just plain stinks.
<atvr> dr_willis: do you know how to help me
<sirajperson> and when you install gnome3 the whole os seems to get less stable.
<yeehaw> Adrian_: Only to save space you might want to put the /home partition on a harddrive
<Adrian_> yeehaw: cant recognize the disk size or format!! Only thing I can think of is to try and preformat the ssd to ext4 in win 7
<sirajperson> It has been a pain trying find a whole new distro.
<sirajperson> I tried kebuntu... fail
<sirajperson> kubuntu***
<dr_willis> atvr:  i dont have the boot menus memorized any more. there should be some revovery/failsafe mode in the grub menu to get you to a shell.
<yeehaw> Adrian_: You could try that with the ubuntu livecd with the program gparted. Is ahci on in the bios?
<dr_willis> atvr:  onve you get to a shell. you can try fixing things
<sirajperson> so, after that I tried linux mint
<oCean> sirajperson: did you join here to just rant, or do you have an actual question?
<atvr> dr_willis: in the recovery menu i have the option root wich drop to root shell prompt
<Adrian_> yeehaw: have been trying to do that but have not had any luck yet, gparted cant help tried live boot and in windows. don't think I have ahci capability. this is a new build and I neglected to check that detail, don't want to put an old disk in either if I can avoid it.
<dr_willis> atvr:  so now you can try to fix things.. but i forget the original issue.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | sirajperson
<ubottu> sirajperson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<atvr> dr_willis: i dont know how to fix it lol, my issu is im having a black screen after grub, the screen isnt working
<dr_willis> atvr:  so - you havent even tried the 'nomodeset' option?
<yeehaw> Adrian_: hmm.. I don't really know then. My ssd was just supported like a normal harddrive
<Adrian_> yeehaw: all data is on a nas so have 90gb force for dual boot os win7 and thought I might play with new ubuntu distro as haven't dual booted for a while and looks good.
<atvr> dr_willis: yes ive tryed that in the editing grub, but it didnt work or maybe ive not do it corectly
<yeehaw> Adrian_: What happens if you shrink the windows partition in Windows? Then you'll have unused space where you might be able to install Ubuntu
<Adrian_> yeehaw: have 35gb raw waiting but ubuntu wont play ball. I assume ahci would be mentioned in mb spec or manual and it isn't?
<freenodiz> Hi,when changing the hostname ,i insert echo "plato" > /etc/hostname  AND hostname -F /etc/hostname .  I don't understand what hostname -F is actually doing.what means tht second command i have to enter hostname -F ?
<yeehaw> Adrian_: You can't find it in bios either?
<yeehaw> Adrian_: It's mostly called sata mode: ide or ahci
<dr_willis> atvr:  last i checked the !nomodeset url gave screenshots.  or you could edit the /etc/default/grub file and  change where it says 'quiet splash' to read 'nomodeset noquiet nosplash'   (to turn off other things that may be hiding error messages)   Then rerun 'update-grub' and reboot.. might get it going.
<freenodiz> what this code is doing?  hostname -F /etc/hostname
<_ikke_> I'm trying the ubuntu liveusb on a laptop, but it doesn't see the wireless adapter (not in ifconfig, not in lspci, not in dmesg). But I can't seem to find the model of the wireless adapter (it's a realtek). Anyone a clue how I can enable it?
<Adrian_> as soon as I'm off irc I will reboot and check but just checked the gigabyte site and documentation and no mention only raid!
<gurrot72> hmm.. i played with irssi and autlog on and off and loglevels.. now it wont log again.. any idea whats wrong?
<dr_willis> _ikke_:  could be the wireless switch has it off, so its not seen
<yeehaw> freenodiz: hostname -F /etc/hostname reads the hostname from /etc/hostname
<_ikke_> dr_willis: It does not seem to respond (the orange light is not going on when I switch it)
<_ikke_> dr_willis: And no message in dmesg
<freenodiz> yeehaw,wht do you mean with "reads"?
<_ikke_> dr_willis: Note that the light was on when I booted
<yeehaw> Adrian_: Ok, what type of mb do you have?
<sirajperson> Adrian_: so you are trying to install on your 35gb hd but you can't?
<dr_willis> _ikke_:  on some systems - ive had to turn on wireless in windows.. then reboot to linux. and make sure to NEVER turn it off via the switch.
<freenodiz> yeehaw,is it executing somenthing?or is just confirming the hostname?
<yeehaw> freenodiz: it reads the hostname from that file and then sets it
<atvr> dr_willis: i dont know to make those change in a terminal but if i edit in the grub2 will it be good
<_ikke_> dr_willis: It was turned on in windows
<Adrian_> yeehaw: no set windows with 60gb and planned to use remaining 30gb for ubuntu.
<dr_willis> atvr:  sudo nano /etc/default/grub  use ctrl-SOMTHING (says at the bottom) to save
<xgt001> where can i get some unity themes?
<freenodiz> ahh,so it sets it :)...tha'ts what i wanted to know.to "echo" writes that file,then -F comes to read the file and set it in the system,ok
<yeehaw> Adrian_: you're adressing the wrong guy, but what kind of motherboard do you have?
<sirajperson> xgt001: there just aren't a lot of them out there
<yeehaw> freenodiz: Btw, you could have done man hostname on the command line and found it in about 10 secs ;-)
<Adrian_> yeehaw: mb is gigabyte m68mt-s2p, sorry sirajperson.
<Adrian_> sirajperson: 90gb corsair force 60gb win 7 and remaining 30gb meant for ubuntu.
<yeehaw> Adrian_: Looks like your motherboard uses a special NVIDIA driver for ahci
<xgt001> sirajperson, exactly, i am stuck with ambiance :(
<Adrian_> yeehaw:so maybe not a total loss, I might just reboot quickly, nice thing about this ssd is it is so quick, will be back shortly, thanks yeehaw.
<yeehaw> Adrian_: Don't know if that's the problem btw
<dr_willis> _ikke_:  im out of ideas then
<_ikke_> dr_willis: Weird, the switch doesn't even seem to do anything in windows
<freenodiz> yeehaw,thanks a lot ;) .it seems well documented :)
<BluesKaj> atvr, after editing in nano , ctl+o to save , then enter, then ctrl+x to save and exit
<freenodiz> yeehaw ++
<sirajperson> xgt001: after realizing how little customization I could do with unity i switched to gnome3
<yeehaw> freenodiz: Almost every command in Linux, but some manpages are not really readable for human pages
<yeehaw> freenodiz: -pages
<Adrian_> yeehaw:as far as I have googled it seems to be my most likely issue. if it is or isn't issue can I partition the drive to ext4 in win, do you think it might help?
<yeehaw> Well, I don't think Windows is able to do this. But some third party tool might]
<xgt001> sirajperson, no there is more customisation in unity actually, gnome needs lots of extensions though
<_ikke_> dr_willis: It's the realtek8187B
<Adrian_> That was my last hope, be back shortly hopefully with ahci enabled.
<yeehaw> Adrian_: good luck
<dr_willis> _ikke_:  means little to me. You could check the forums and askubuntu.com  about that specific chipset.
<Adrian_> yeehaw:thanks again
<_ikke_> dr_willis: Right, I found a ubunti wiki about it
<slymico> I need a pdf guide for or other reference for ubuntu server administration
<dr_willis> slymico:  thats a very very broad topic.
<dr_willis> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<slymico> ok but I need config a server for multihosting
<atvr> dr_willis: i am lost XD i dont find what youve said
<slymico> it is my specific requirement
<yeehaw> slymico: You mean like a shared hosting platform with multiple websites running next to each other?
<slymico> I need create three hosting in my ubuntu server each one have a different domain
<yeehaw> slymico: You can just do that with a normal apache install
<yeehaw> !apache
<timposey> can anyone explain to me why a system would not show the grub screen?
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<freenodiz> yeehaw,how can i exit from man hostname information page?
<yeehaw> freenodiz: q
<theadmin> freenodiz: q
<slymico> yes, I Know it
<freenodiz> ok
<yeehaw> slymico: Then what's you question?
<slymico> I have 3 vistual host but is not working
<yeehaw> Ok, could you paste one in pastebin?
<slymico> how I configure the visrtual host and link the domain
<atvr> dr_willis: when i am trying to save, it says error writing read-only file system
<slymico> yeehaw: It's clear?
<dr_willis> atvr:  in /etc/default/grub   the line (similer to this one) GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nomodeset nofb "
<yeehaw> slymico: You point the A-record of the domain to the ipadress of your server. Then in the vhost-conf you set the domain to a specific folder
<timposey> I need to get into recovery mode but my grub splash screen is not showing no matter what I do, I have searched the web but see nothing any answers?
<yeehaw> slymico: COuld you give me a vhostconfig in pastebin?
<dr_willis> there might have been some 'remount in rw mode' item at the start of the recovery menus.
<slymico> yeehaw: I'm using webmin
<_ikke_> dr_willis: Would there be a difference between a Live USB boot and a real installation?
<BluesKaj> atvr, use sudo nano to edit with permissions
<dr_willis> _ikke_:   the live cd might do hw detection a little differntly.
<_ikke_> ok
<yeehaw> slymico: err.. I have no experience in that. I work at an isp, where we do everthing manually :P
<_ikke_> dr_willis: lsusb does show the adapter
<Dina> hello, when was the last time ubuntu had released updates? i haven't seen any for 16days in update-manager
<_ikke_> dr_willis: dmesg says: rtl8187 switch is on
<_ikke_> dr_willis: Ah, it does seem to be on now
<yeehaw> Dina: What happens if you type the following in the command line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<yeehaw> Dina: Any errors in that output?
<Dina> nope
<Dina> it downloads normally some translations, packages etc
<yeehaw> Dina: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Dina> 11.10
<yeehaw> Dina: hmm.. I don't know the release schedule, but I would'nt worry to much
<Adrian_> Adrian_NH
<Dina> well yeehaw it's weird i haven't seen any security update for 16days :/
<yeehaw> Dina: apt-get update checks the repositorys for updated packages. If it gives no errors, the repositorys are online for you. Does it give any output at all?
<Adrian_> yeehaw: no joy it seems nothing in bios menu mentions ahci? anybody have any solutions?
<yeehaw>  Adrian_: You could try putting the bios back to optimized defaults. There's a very tiny change that might work.
<MonkeyDust> Dina  it seems to me, you're worrying because all is ok
<yeehaw> Adrian_: Dina: gtg, sorry
<Dina> okay :) ty for help
<Adrian_> yeehaw: thanks
<Dina> MonkeyDust: im not worrying that much, it's just weird
<atvr> dr_willis: okay, so here it is lol i have made all the change you want me too, then i have updated the grub then i have rebooted and i have still the same issu
<Dina> i was expecting a firefox9 in updates too :p
<slymico> I need a book for ubuntu server configuration
<atvr> dr_willis: but now i dont have the purple screen, it just go streat to the black one
<dr_willis> atvr:  no text messages or errors mentioned? no shell login: prompt?
<atvr> dr_willis: no
<timposey> changed my root/admin password, is there anyway to get back into the system?  I can't sudo anything, so I can't change the way the system is working. /etc/default/grub.txt has GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" which I could use, but can't change because I don't have sudo access.  anyone with answers would be greatly appreciated.
<atvr> atvr: it seems like it get into ubuntu but with no screen
<MonkeyDust> timposey  try booting a live cd and change the password from there
<dr_willis> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<atvr> dr_willis: maybe the screen resolution is not right
<theadmin> timposey: Append "init=/bin/bash" to your kernel line via the grub menu while booting.
<dr_willis> atvr:  could be. hard to tell.  nomodeset works for my problem machines
<theadmin> timposey: Then "mount -o remount,rw / && passwd somebody && sync && mount -o remount,ro / && reboot -f"
<atvr> dr_willis: do you know how to put the nomodeset in the edit grub2 menu
<dr_willis> atvr:  thats what we were doing.... making nomdoeset the default
<timposey> theadmin are you saying by using the live cd? because otherwise I don't have grub menu
<dr_willis> atvr:  in /etc/default/grub   the line (similer to this one) GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nomodeset nofb "
<theadmin> timposey: You need to hold Shift while grub is loading to get into it
<dr_willis> sets nomodeset and turns of other potential problem settings
<atvr> dr_willis: i know but when im in grub menu i can press ``e`` to edit comand before booting then i have this line ``linux.....noquiet nosplash nomodeset nofb``
<timposey> theadmin, MondeyDust:  ok, let me try that thanks for the help!
<raven> any cmd tool to delete rw-disks?
<dr_willis> atvr: if you just wanted to get to the text console very time  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nomodeset nofb text"   editing the grub menu via 'e' sets it for one time booting.. the /etc/default/grub file sets it permenetly
<atvr> dr_willis:  oke but i have made it like you said with the /etc/default/grub file
<dr_willis> atvr:  if nomodeset dosetn help. im out of ideas. you could try installing the drivers for whatever card you have via 'jockey-text' or apt-get if you know the package name
<atvr> dr_willis: never mind i think i will be installing windows again
<dr_willis> atvr:  you said you had a guide on it.. im just going from basic trouble shooting stuff.
<Metroshica> dr_willis whats the issue youre having exactly?
<dr_willis> Metroshica:  not me.. atvr .
<atvr> dr_willis: i know but i dont know what to do now, i would like to have ubuntu but it just dont work
<timposey> theadmin:  Holding down the shift key does not give me the grub screen
<MonkeyDust> atvr  what part of ubuntu doesnt work?
<atvr> Metroshica: my issu is when ubuntu boot, my screen is going black
<theadmin> timposey: Which Ubuntu version are you running? Are you holding down left or right shift? (has to be left one iirc)
<MonkeyDust> atvr  before or after the grub screen?
<atvr> MonkeyDust: i cant get into ubuntu after the grub, my screen is going black
<atvr> MonkeyDust: after
<MonkeyDust> so it's a gui issue
<atvr> MonkeyDust: what that, and can you help me solving this
<rkokkelk> atvr: do you see a little underscore blinking?
<atvr> MonkeyDust: i am new to linux
<MonkeyDust> atvr  can you boot a live cd?
<timposey> theadmin I was using the left shift, 10.04
<atvr> rkokkelk: yes and after that the screen is completly black like its shut off
<theadmin> timposey: Hmmm 10.04, I don't remember if that had grub2 yet... Try with Escape
<atvr> MonkeyDust: yes i have one
<dr_willis> grub2 = tap the shift key
<rkokkelk> atvr: if the underscore is blinking it means it cannot boot the partition it wants to boot, this is usually because the root or boot partitioning is not enabled with the boot flag
<MonkeyDust> atvr  have you tried choosing Recovery in the grub menu?
<timposey> theadmin, ok, I'll be back in a minute
<rkokkelk> atvr: if ubuntu is properly listed in grub, it probably not an grub error but an partitioning error
<atvr> MonkeyDust: yes and i have 4 option to choose
<MonkeyDust> atvr  choose Repair, see what happens
<atvr> rkokkelk: even with a live cd i can only install the alternative iso, the only i can instal it with the normal one is to have nomodeset
<atvr> MonkeyDust: okay
<atvr> MonkeyDust: i dont have repair option, i only have resume, fsck, remount and root
<timposey> theadmin: escape did not work either
<rkokkelk> atvr: but what kind of partitioning you use, do you use automatic or do you configure it yourself?
<atvr> rkokkelk: ubuntu is the only os installed it used the whole hdd wich is 640gb
<rkokkelk> atvr: but have you set the root or boot partitioning with the bootable flag?
<auronandace> rkokkelk: sounds like a graphics issue, not a partition issue to me
<auronandace> atvr: did you try dr_willis suggestions?
<atvr> rkokkelk: no, when i have installed ubuntu i have just selected the hdd
<wiredvamp> everytime i restart my comp i aways have to restart my xscreensaver because i get this waring " The GNOME screensaver daemon appears to be running it must be stoppedfor XScreenSaver to work properly.  Stop the GNOME screen saver daemon now? " how can i unistall the GNOME screensaver?
<MonkeyDust> atvr  the first time installing ubuntu?
<rkokkelk> auronandace: usually if it's an graphical issue you get some feedback, like error message or flashing screen, if he sees only an underscore blinking it means i cannot access the partitioning
<atvr> dr_willis: now i am at a screen that tells me there is 4new packages ans 291packages that are going to be updated and i have to select yes or no
<atvr> MonkeyDust: yes
<slakcphil> wiredvamp, try gnome-screensaver-command --exit
<MonkeyDust> atvr  choose yes,
<auronandace> rkokkelk: he also said that to get the livecd working he needs to use nomodeset, which it sounds like he hasn't tried on his install
<atvr> MonkeyDust: okep
<almoxarife> atvr: is ubuntu running on the hardrive or the usb?
<atvr> almoxarife: on the hdd
<wiredvamp> slakcphil: ok? what will that do?
<atvr> MonkeyDust: all update have been made now, and i have rebooted now im at a screen wich ask me my user name and password
<MonkeyDust> atvr  problem solved?
<dr_willis> atvr:  so you are now getting to a login CONSOLE? or a nice gui login?
<atvr> longin console
<MonkeyDust> atvr  ctrl-alt-delete
<atvr> it says that 295package can be updated and 56 are security updates
<slakcphil> wiredvamp, it should stop the screensaver process if it is already running, you could do that remotely(that is how i used it)
<slakcphil> wiredvamp, man gnome-screensaver-command
<atvr> what is the command to get the update
<atvr> MonkeyDust:
<dr_willis> atvr:  from a console you can do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' to install all updated.
<dr_willis> atvr:  some times  things may get held back andyou do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to pull in eveyrthing
<wiredvamp> slakcphil: i would like to uninstall the GNOME screensaver though not just stop it.
<insectatorious> guys, I did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and then 9.10 to 10.04 via the alternate-CDs in each case. Now I get a black screen after the initial bios blurb. I have looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 and the nomodeset does not have any effect.
<slakcphil> wiredvamp, my guess is that you cannot, maybe you could disable it however,
<slakcphil> wiredvamp, on a side note, i want to write(in py) a screensaver that is like the one in jurassic park movie witht the fat guy(newman) waving his fingre saying ah ah ah, you didn't say the magic password
<atvr> MonkeyDust: even if i have restarted i still have the console logging thing
<wiredvamp> slakcphil: i was able to uninstall it b4 but i cant seem to find GNOME screensaver in the software center for some reason.
<dr_willis> atvr:  'startx' should start a X session from the console - if its set up right.
<atvr> dr_willis: it says server error
<bd7349> Anyone mind helping me out with getting Ubuntu 11.10 installed on a separate partition on my MacBook Air
<bd7349> ?
<almoxarife> atvr: are you connect to the internet via hardwire?
<atvr> almoxarife: yes
<auronandace> bd7349: where are you stuck?
<almoxarife> atvr: did you start the update? don't if you have not
<atvr> i have use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and the updated have started
<atvr> almoxarife: :S
<bd7349> auronandace: I don't know what to format my partition as. I'vel looked everywhere online and can't figure it out. I've got a USB stick plugged in, but cannot go any further without knowing what to format my partition as.
<auronandace> bd7349: you are installing to usb stick?
<jrwr> Ive been having some trackpad issues with this new install of Xubuntu (11.10) The mouse seems to drift up or down if I try and be precise with it, || lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/788883/ .. Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788884/
<atvr> almoxarife: do you think update could solve my issue
<jrwr> whats the best way to go about fixing this issue
<timposey> MonkeyDust:  I burned a live cd and I am at the first screen of the live cd, where do I go from here to change the password
<bd7349> auronandace: no, but I want to install it from a USB stick. Unless there are easier ways that will work with my MacBook Air?
<auronandace> bd7349: oh, just chose the default partition type ext4
<almoxarife> atvr: no
<bd7349> auronandace: I don't see that as one of the options in Disk Utility. Do you mean ExFAT?
<almoxarife> atvr: I rather be told I was wrong
<auronandace> bd7349: no, are you on the live usb now?
<atvr> almoxarife: what do you mean
<bd7349> auronandace: Sorry, I'm confused. What do you mean by live usb?
<auronandace> bd7349: you are installing ubuntu via usb? have you booted that usb?
<almoxarife> atvr: it means I don't think I am wrong, but it would be nice to be wrong
<n1c0-nuX> join #linux
<MonkeyDust> timposey  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<bd7349> auronandace: not yet. I still need to put ubuntu 11.10 on the USB stick. Should I convert the .iso to a .img or is that not necessary?
<auronandace> !usb | bd7349
<ubottu> bd7349: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<atvr> almoxarife: i just think i would be nice to see ubuntu booting damit lol<
<almoxarife> atvr: there is a % at the beginning of the line, what's the number
<timposey> MonkeyDust:  I burned the Ubuntu Server cd instead of the live desktop, I'm burning again now.  Thanks for the link...
<atvr> almoxarife: 56
<haylo> id reccomend running a live cd and then making the usb stick with startup disk creator inside of that
<n1c0-nuX> hello everyone
<bd7349> auronandace: also, what should my usb stick be formatted as?
<n1c0-nuX> I'm a frech user and i wanna some help about the creation of "scripts"
<atvr> almoxarife: its now 65%
<haylo> fat 32
<rkokkelk> n1co-nuX: what kind of script do you wanna create?
<auronandace> bd7349: i've not installed via usb so i wouldn't know, but that link that ubottu gave you should tell you what you need to know
<insectatorious> i realise the 'nomodeset' isn't terribly exciting but could someone help out?
<n1c0-nuX> rkokkelk, Uuh, execute many commands by launching a simgle file
<haylo> fat 32 and make it with unetbootin or Pendrive linux if you are in windows
<pythonirc101> I just did a do-release-upgrade. And now it asks me which hard drive it should install grub on : /dev/sda - /dev/sda1 or /dev/dm-0 -- any hints on what the right answer is? is it ok to install it on all 3?
<pythonirc101> I hope I've not killed my system already
<haylo> sry not pendrive linus "universal usb creator"
<rkokkelk> n1c0-nuX: okay on internet are a lot of tutorials about this, but very short, an script is an file that start with #!/bin/bash everything undernead this line are just normal command executed in the order they are listed in the file
<jrwr> Python1320,  your drive is sda just install grub there
<haylo> universal usb creator is your best bet for going from windows to ubuntu with only a usb
<auronandace> haylo: he is on a mac
<n1c0-nuX> rkokkelk, ok and wich extention do I add to the file ?
<haylo> ah you know macs are notorious for not working with usb: but unetbootin should be fully compatible for macs unix system
<n1c0-nuX> (sry for my approximative english)
<haylo> macs have trouble booting form usb i dont know why but i hear it all the time
<rkokkelk> n1c0-nuX: the file doesn't need to have an extension, so it just need to be able to execute
<rkokkelk> n1c0-nuX: you can do this with chmod +x FILE
<haylo> i would make a normal dvd or cd and use that on the mac
<auronandace> haylo: he left
<haylo> oh lol sorry il shut up
<n1c0-nuX> rkokkelk, thank you very much n_n
<wiredvamp> does anyone happen to know how to uninstall the GNOME screensaver beings i have XScreenSaver installed?
<rkokkelk> n1c0-nuX: no problem, but you can do a lot of cool stuff with scripts so just check the internet for all the posibilities ;)
<n1c0-nuX> rkokkelk, Yea I'll check it out
<raven> how to format dvd/cd rw disk with cmd?+
<dr_willis> wiredvamp:  i recall the webupd8 blog site having a few tweaks on using xcreensavers as a replacement to gnome-screensaver.
<dr_willis> wiredvamp:  i think theres some 'gnome-screensavers' package you just remove
<pythonirc101> jrwr: what about the other drives?
<wiredvamp> dr_willis could u point me to the link?
<haylo> what protocol does the remote desktop app use in unity 11.04? is it ssh?
<Seveas> haylo, the default ubuntu-to-ubuntu remote desktop is vnc
<BluesKaj> raven, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/017646.html
<Seveas> but ubuntu has applications to support rdp or vnc+ssh as well
<haylo> yeah i have gftp and openssh installed. i have a hard time moving directories with ssh though
<pythonirc101> anyone can help me with grub installs after do-release-upgrade. I do not want to brick my system.
<haylo> i would like something my family could use safely to move files and directories around. or should i just use the ssh scp command if i want security?
<syockit> pythonirc101: just in case, a liveCD or liveUSB would be handy. you'll never know when you'll brick it, so better safe than sorry. And it's possible to recover your system from liveCD/USB
<pythonirc101> If I install grub on /dev/sda, do I also have to install it in /dev/sda1?
<Seveas> pythonirc101, no
<pythonirc101> syockit: I've 3 options: /dev/dm-0 /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda
<pythonirc101> so I just install it on /dev/sda?
<pythonirc101> /dev/sda1 (254MB /boot)
<Seveas> /dev/sda is where you will want it, yes
<syockit> pythonirc101: what's dm-0?
<Seveas> syockit, software raid
<timposey> MonkeyDust:  I follow the commands until I get to the command to chroot and it comes back chroot:  failed to run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error - any pointers from here
<pythonirc101> says (33025MB tbuntu-root) /dev/dm-0
<BluesKaj> raven, or install wodim and do , wodim dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast
<Seveas> timposey, you're chrooting into a partition with the wrong cpu architecture
<Seveas> such as trying to chroot into a 64-bit ubuntu on a 32-bit kernel
<pythonirc101> k chose /dev/sda
<timposey> seveas; ok that may be the problem I will burn the 3rd cd now... I can't remember what I have on this computer...
<atvr> almoxarife: all updated are done now, so when it boot it bring me to a login terminal console, when i loged i have tryed startx then there is alot of imformation that i am able to see but there is a place that is written fatal server error: no screens found
<Seveas> timposey, try this: filw /path/to/chroot/bin/bash
<Seveas> that'll tell you whether it's 32 or 64 bit
<Seveas> file, not filw btw :)
<BluesKaj> atvr, which graphics card , in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<almoxarife> atvr: run this         sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DarkXPhenomenon> happy new yr ubottu!! :P
<timposey> seveas filw command not found
<Seveas> timposey, it's spelled 'file' :)
<beyondcr> #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> atvr, sorry, at the prompt , lspci | grep VGA
<timposey> seveas  sorry... cannot open no such file or directory
<Seveas> timposey, then type in the correct path..
<atvr> BluesKaj: i dont see it in the terminal but its a amd radeon card
<vicsar> .
<atvr> almoxarife: update are done
<almoxarife> atvr: you ran the line I gave you?
<atvr> almoxarife: yes
<BluesKaj> atvr, you have a prompt , right ? , then just type it there , your card will be listed
<atvr> BluesKaj: type what lol i am new to linux
<almoxarife> atvr: this on the next line cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<melissa27> is there a way to make an already booted ubuntulive cd persistant by manually copying and mounting the fs ?
<sirajperson> does anyone know of a good nintendo emulator for ubutnu 64bit?
<BluesKaj> atvr, lspci | grep VGA
<almoxarife> that is a zero
<almoxarife> and the long L is pipe
<timposey> seveas: I guess I need to wake up... ELF 32BIT LSB executable, Intel 80386
<atvr> almoxarife: how can i do that ( | )
<almoxarife> atvr: shift \
<almoxarife> atvr: what you will get in response is a link, share that
<timposey> Seveas:  I was trying to boot into it with a 32bit ubuntu live cd
<Seveas> timposey, hmm, that should just work
<timposey> seveas:  does it have to be the same 10.04 release of ubuntu
<Seveas> timposey, no
<Seveas> try chroot /path/to/chroot /bin/sh
<atvr> almoxarife: it says you are trying to send an empty document
<spaceneedle> PowerTop reports that an audio device is active 100% of the time. How do I remove it(hwC0D1 LSI ID 1040)?
<almoxarife> atvr: could be, never started
<melissa27> anybody has experience with pxe booting, live CD and persistance over NFS ?
<almoxarife> atvr: this on the next line cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<atvr> BluesKaj: it says 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies inc device 9647
<timposey> seveas:  any suggestions on where to go from here?
<atvr> almoxarife: same thing it says you are trying to send ans empty document
<almoxarife> atvr: that one is not empty
<jea> Can anyone recommend a way of backing up data over the internet to a home server?
<atvr> almoxarife: that what`s that fucking laptop says XD i am out of luck
<Yonotu> nickserv
<oCean> atvr: again, control your language here, please
<almoxarife> atvr: this on the next line cat(space)/var/log/syslog(space)|(space)pastebinit
<almoxarife> atvr: the (space) is just that dead air spot
<atvr> almoxarife: that is exacly what i have inserted
<atvr> almoxarife: same thing it says you are trying to send ans empty document
<almoxarife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788919/ <-- I get that from the exact same
<almoxarife> atvr: so, the mysteries go on
<atvr> almoxarife: i know but maybe its because ubuntu never started
<almoxarife> atvr: yeah, that's it
<atvr> almoxarife: i think ive got the solution, i will hook the laptop on my jeep and have a little ride on the highway maybe it will work....
<almoxarife> atvr: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting. <-- I get that too, when I don't have the spaces between 'cat' 'var/log/syslog'
<atvr> almoxarife: ive put the space
<antianno> hi folks! i was wondering, why isn't it possible to install both amd64 and i386 versions of SDL on a amd64 host (oneiric)? if i try to install, say, libsdl1.2debian-alsa:i386 explicitly, apt wants to remove the amd64-version :(
<almoxarife> atvr: count them from the C of cat to the I of pastebinit
<antianno> which is a problem for me since i have other (amd64) applications which also rely on SDL ...
<atvr> almoxarife: count what
<iGoogle> happy
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<FloodBot1> iGoogle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> atvr: the spaces
<atvr> almoxarife: there is 3 space
<almoxarife> kinda cool
<mneptok> antianno: it's probably libraries. install virtualbox-ose and then install a pure 32-bit Ubuntu into a VM.
<mneptok> antianno: or, with some extra effort, you could sandbox the 32-bit stuff you need.
<antianno> mneptok: well, the host is not exactly a powerful one, so i guess sandboxing would be nicer ... any hints?
<mneptok> antianno: it's something i have done only a couple of times, and years ago. so my hint is, "go look at search results for a few hours." :/
<mneptok> antianno: sorry i cannot be more helpful
<mika__> hi all
<mneptok> antianno: certainly chroot is going to be a tool you use.
<mika__> happy new year
<CriticalCore> hey hello ^
<antianno> mneptok: no worries, i mean, the new year is coming, other things should be on our mind, right ;)
<mneptok> antianno: right you are if you say so. :)
<antianno> then no SNES gaming at the party tonight, i guess ...
<mika__> I'm having problems with sound output - it just doesn't work and I wonder how to find out the problem. Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> mika__  start by typing alsamixer in a terminal, make sure there's no MM
<mneptok> antianno: not unless you get a 32 bit machine. i have yet to find any reliable, working SNES emu on AMD64. and i have tried.
 * mneptok uses ZSNES on the 32-bit box downstairs
<mika__> MonkeyDust: there's MM by "Speaker", what to do?
<antianno> wait a minute, i could try with my laptop ... isn't the optimal solution, but if it works ... hmm!
<MonkeyDust> mika__  MM means Mute
<mneptok> antianno: laptop VGA > TV's DSUB
<gijotom> hi
<mneptok> antianno: you in the US? and if so, may i PM?
<MonkeyDust> mika__  use the arrows to go to speaker and press M
<mika__> MonkeyDust: done, still no sound... should I do anything additional?
<kernelpanicker> I just discovered the windows key (to produce the ribbon) and then windows-tab produces numbers on the items in the ribbon... how do I get the same effect after I start searching for items in the ribbon?
<antianno> mneptok: sry was afk shortly
<antianno> mneptok: although i'm not in the US, you may PM me ..
<Barnabas> kernelpanicker, I think you can just keep the windows button pressed
<kernelpanicker> ok
<Barnabas> now known as the unity button
<MonkeyDust> mika__  no sound at all, or just in one application?
<kernelpanicker> thanks... I wanted another name for that
<kernelpanicker> I need some of those little stickers
<mika__> MonkeyDust: no sound at all, should I restart the system to apply the mixer changes or anythig?
<MonkeyDust> mika__  you could try it
<kernelpanicker> what is the name of the panel that, in my case, pops out from the left when the unity button is pressed, and what is the differentiating name of the fly-out when the top icon is pressed, that lets you search by typing, and for that matter, what is the name of that icon?
<kernelpanicker> sorry, lots of questions, but need to be able to ask questions about these things so need names ;)
 * samsul is away: cari makan
<MonkeyDust> kernelpanicker  the fly-out is called Dash
<bazhang> samsul, disable that
<kernelpanicker> MonkeyDust: ok
<kernelpanicker> my only issue right now is that I have to mouse to items that appear in the dash
<kernelpanicker> when I want some binding or picklist functionality to get them
<kernelpanicker> for instance, I'll type firefox, and the browser icon appears below, and I have to use the arrow keys or mouse to launch it
<finish06> i just added an unformated 1.5TB hdd to my computer, running 11.11 ubuntu, and  it does not show up in disk utility... any reasons??
<kernelpanicker> hence my excitement when I accidentally discovered the superimposed numbers on the ribbon this morning when I used unity-tab
<theadmin> kernelpanicker: Try launchy
 * happynewyr 2012
<kernelpanicker> theadmin: ok... but when I'm looking for a single feature, I always try to see if it's in what I've got, as I try to use what's baked into systems as much as possible
<finish06> i just added an unformated 1.5TB hdd to my computer, running 11.11 ubuntu, and  it does not show up in disk utility... any reasons??
<happynewyr> finish06: doesit show up in df -k
<finish06> happynewyr, it does not. :(
<happynewyr> does it show up in the bios?
<finish06> think I maybe installed it wrong in the SATA ports then???  yeah, let me check the BIOS lol..
<ithetux> ciao
<happynewyr> ciao ithetux
<MonkeyDust> list?
<finish06> what happens if you changes sata ports while the computer is running?
<happynewyr> finish06: you don't want to do that, ever. unless it is a hot swappable in which case it will not be SATA
<slakcphil> finish06, could be bad
<ithetux> è la prima volta che uso xchat, nei canali ci sono persone da tutto il mondo o solo del proprio stato?
<slakcphil> corruption at least
<finish06> oo... good to know.  let me turn off the computer and then switch them!!  :) lol.
<MonkeyDust> !it| ithetux
<ubottu> ithetux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<happynewyr> ithetux: i don't speak italian
<finish06> i dont'
<finish06> i don't want corruption!!!'
<slakcphil> finidh06, then don't work for wall street!
<happynewyr> finish06: it will be more than corruption. switch off and ground yourself
<cypher-neo> slakcphil, LOL!
<finish06> be back in a moment. peace mates!
<happynewyr> slakcphil: LOL
<cypher-neo> slakcphil, Or any government at all!
<slakcphil> :P
<MonkeyDust> corruption is the glue for power :p
<happynewyr> MonkeyDust: like xanthan gum :)
<linuxearth> hi
<linuxearth> how can i learn linux?
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, Jump in. The waters great!
<linuxearth> ok but how do i learn?
<linuxearth> i have a single pc only, nothing for experiments
<slakcphil> linuxearth, read the man pages for every command possible
<linuxearth> should i learn commands?
<linuxearth> or what?
<eiriksvin> hi guys, I'm having alot of issues with my Netgear WNDA3100 USB Wifi on my amd64, I have tried a bunch of tuts on how to do it and searched blogs, can someone help me get this darn thing working... Ubuntu is NOT being nice
<pangolin> !manual | linuxearth this should get you started with Ubuntu.
<ubottu> linuxearth this should get you started with Ubuntu.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> linuxearth  start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<wildc4rd> chuck ubuntu on a box and play with it
<linuxearth> ok
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, Learn Terminal commands, and shell scripting.
<slakcphil> open a terminal, type man ls then press enter
<linuxearth> thanks guys many links
<kernelpanicker> I went to a bookstore with comptuer magazines, and grabbed a magazine that has a live Ubuntu CD on it,
<BluesKaj> c'mon guys , the terminalogy isn't familiar to him
<_ikke_> How can I add / change an icon in the unity starter? I had a desktop icon to a wine program, but after I deleted it from the desktop, it got removed from the starter too. Now I only get the wine starter icon if I launch it from dash.
<owenll> linuxearth: ask questions here and on the ubuntuforums, and read the ubuntu guides
<slakcphil> man ls
<kernelpanicker> then booted my computer from the live CD, choosing the 'Try Ubuntu' option
<slakcphil> that's easy, then just read on how to ls a directory
<BluesKaj> !linux | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kernelpanicker> (this is if you don't have ubuntu installed on your computer)
<linuxearth> pangolin: ty MonkeyDust: ty, owenll, cypher-neo: i just see many resources here
<kernelpanicker> then go online and look up a little bash tutorial
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, Also, every scripting language
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: do you have linux installed?
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, lol. Ignore that
<linuxearth> scripting language?
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, I mistyped.
<linuxearth> ok
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: do you have linux running on a computer?
<slakcphil> !gdm | linuxearth
<linuxearth> i am right now chatting from an office pc having linux
<linuxearth> at home i have windows vista
<cypher-neo> An office PC?
<slakcphil> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<linuxearth> yes
<slakcphil> :P
<cypher-neo> So you really can't make any changes to the programming, or the office will be pissed?
<linuxearth> yes
<slakcphil> !gnome | linuxearth
<kernelpanicker> ok
<ubottu> linuxearth: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<linuxearth> just chating for 5-10 mins here
<kernelpanicker> so, google 'learn bash' in a major search engine...
<slakcphil> !kde | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<kernelpanicker> and look for a little tutorial
<linuxearth> should i install at home ubuntu wiping out windows vista?
<cypher-neo> In other words... you really can't do anything at the office. Go try to install Linux on your home computer and then experiment; for you, that will be the easiest way to learn.
<slakcphil> !wubi | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<kernelpanicker> open a tutorial, move around the directories from the commandline
<happynewyr> linuxearth: removing Vista and installing Ubuntu -> Great Idea
<kernelpanicker> ubottu: I think he has linux installed
<ubottu> kernelpanicker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kernelpanicker> lol
<kernelpanicker> got me
<happynewyr> linuxearth: will save you so much trouble and heartache
<linuxearth> happynewyr: if i would get stuck in the middle i would lose both - ubuntu as well as vista?
<happynewyr> Well, you can use the LiveCD and if you likeit, install Ubuntu
<happynewyr> linuxearth: or you can install it as a dual boot and then do away with Vista
<linuxearth> live cd? that is to be downloaded then? from ubuntu website (I guess)
<linuxearth> ok i should google
<edbian> linuxearth, stuck in the middle?  If you get stuck in the middle start installing ubuntu again
<linuxearth> what's one was telling of wubi?
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: you can download it.  Do you know how to burn CD's from iso's on your system?
<linuxearth> what's wubi?
<linuxearth> ok
<slakcphil> !wubi | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<linuxearth> ok
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: but the wubi approach is better
<MonkeyDust> linuxearth  forget wubi
<edbian> linuxearth, You don't want wubi.  It simplifies the install by making it a thing you install INSIDE windows.  This has major technical limitiations
<slakcphil> yeah wubi sux
<linuxearth> ok
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: however... on occasion a windows system will be hosed by wubi
<linuxearth> so i should download the cd?
<edbian> linuxearth, wubi makes debugging problems later much harder
<edbian> linuxearth, or the DVD
<edbian> linuxearth, whatev
<slakcphil> you are still depending on the windoze filesystem and bootloader
<linuxearth> should i burn that with nero after downloading?
<happynewyr> linuxearth: download Ubuntu ISO from Ubuntu website, burn it on CD or thumb drive and restart.
<edbian> linuxearth, you have to download an ISO burner too, there are instructions on the site
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: I would probably go the CD route if you'd be ruined if you lost your window system
<edbian> linuxearth, if nero can burn ISOs
<happynewyr> linuxearth: Nero would do the trick nicely
<linuxearth> ok
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: but if it doesn't matter, use the wubi route
<linuxearth> in vista nero is there
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: I think learning about the CD's is a good way to go, anyway
<happynewyr> linuxearth: then you're covered.. download ISO, burn using Nero and restart
<edbian> kernelpanicker, linuxearth I strongly suggest not doing wubi
<happynewyr> linuxearth: when u restart make sure the CD is in and you boot from CD
<linuxearth> ok i start the download today, i guess (i don't know) that linux should be (?) better than vista?
<eiriksvin> Can someone help me get my Netgear WNDA3100 working on my Ubuntu amd64 11.10? I have tried a bunch of tuts and searched blogs, but no go so far...
<kernelpanicker> edbian, linuxearth, I'm in agreement
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: I'd go the CD route
<happynewyr> linuxearth: start now. :)
<linuxearth> ok
<happynewyr> just 700 MB should be quick
<linuxearth> and from ubuntu.com
<happynewyr> linuxearth: yep
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: try to connect to your router with an ethernet line when booting from the CD's
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, One thing you could do from the office computer is make yourself a bootable USB drive.
<linuxearth> usb?
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: because sometimes linux has a hard time connecting to wireless routers initially
<linuxearth> 2 gb usb?
<slakcphil> dude, check out linux.org it looks like a ddos
<edbian> linuxearth, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: you can make a bootable thumb drive (usb drive) instead of the CD
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: but the CD is simpler, IMHO
<spoq> dont panick...
<linuxearth> i guess i should go for a simple cd
<spoq> kernelpanicker is nearby!
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: how nearby?
<spoq> very!
<linuxearth> ??
<kernelpanicker> oh lol
<happynewyr> linuxearth: yep, get the CD
<slakcphil> well it says bandwidth limit, did their isp run out of minutes?
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, Once you've downloaded the ISO from the website, if you have a spare 2Gb usb stick, pop it into the computer and open the Terminal. Type "usb-creator-gtk" and follow the onscreen instructions. It will transfer the disc image to a USB flash drive so it works like a startup disc.
<happynewyr> cypher-neo: he's on WIndows...
<slakcphil> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
<cypher-neo> happynewyr, He's on Ubuntu at the office
<linuxearth> cypher-neo: i can try
<slakcphil> linux.org ^^
<Dynamit> then linux.org apache server does what it should when to big traffic
<happynewyr> linuxearth: if you've doubts use the CD and Nero...
<slakcphil> Dynamit, yeah? cool
<linuxearth> which ubuntu i choose: 11.10 or 10.04 lts? at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, I find the USB drive nicer because it doesn't lock up your CD drive while you are previewing Ubuntu.
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: if you have a spare computer, then you can talk to us on one while messing around with the CD on another
<linuxearth> ok
<rohitjha> command to list all connected hardware
<slakcphil> Dynamit, yeah looks like 2.1 mod_bwlimited
<_ikke_> How do I create a new unity launcher?
<linuxearth> but i choose : 11.10 or 10.04 at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download to start the download?
<Kiten> linuxearth, personally i prefer 10.04 lts
<cypher-neo> linuxearth, 11.10 is the current version. 10.04 is a long term supported version. Both are stable and usable.
<Dynamit> still it do what it should do
<linuxearth> anyone?
<owenll> rohitjha:  lshw
<Kiten> but you can use 11.10 if you want you can see the difference on ubuntu's site
<happynewyr> linuxearth: go with 10.04
<Dynamit> to protect it self
<linuxearth> ok then 10.04 since longer support?
<edbian> linuxearth, cypher-neo just answered you
<linuxearth> ok
<happynewyr> linuxearth: 10.04 is long term support...
<linuxearth> i come back tomarrow after install from home pc?
<happynewyr> linuxearth: once you install and you like you can always try 11.10
<eiriksvin> Can someone help me get my Netgear WNDA3100 working on my Ubuntu amd64 11.10? I have tried a bunch of tuts and searched blogs, but no go so far...
<edbian> linuxearth, what's going to take so long?  come back in 40 min when it's done
<linuxearth> nope but i have to install it in home pc
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: also, it's amazing how a live ubuntu CD will suddenly resurrect an old assumed dead windows machine
<happynewyr> linuxearth: come back when or during your install if you need help
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: people think the computer is dead, when of course it's just windows that's dead
<linuxearth> ok
<Kiten> linuxearth, you can see what they look like on google images
<slakcphil> linuxearth, i must say, if you want to learn "linux" you should get an old stable pentium 4 with know hardware and just play with distros that have fundamental differences. like centos/fedora suse debian/ubuntu slackware etc.
<kernelpanicker> so you can get another computer for free
<linuxearth> but i guess first, i should read the installation instructions also
<slakcphil> known good hardware^^
<cypher-neo> eiriksvin, What's not working?
<kernelpanicker> where I live, there are actually dozens of computers sitting at the city dump
<MonkeyDust> kernelpanicker  to most people, computer == windows
<edbian> eiriksvin, googling
<eiriksvin> I run Windows Wireless Drivers after installing correctly. A window comes up and I click Add new driver/device. I then choose the appropriate .inf file. Immidiately, a window appears showing "MODULE COULD NOT BE LOADED, ERROR: [BLANK]"
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: which can be turned on, booted from a cd, have ubuntu installed, and voila
<cypher-neo> kernelpanicker, Wish i had a dump like that!!
<kernelpanicker> cypher-neo: yeah... they get mad when you grab one, though...
<linuxearth> slakcphi: i have started the download of ubuntu only? you are saying for more other distros too?
<slakcphil> linuxearth check out the differences in rc.d and init.d and all that good stuff
<edbian> eiriksvin, what is the chipset of this card?
<happynewyr> linuxearth: start with Ubuntu
<edbian> eiriksvin, I'll keep in mind that you tried to use ndiswrapper
<linuxearth> what's rc.d?
<kernelpanicker> cypher-neo: because they have some deal with a recycling company or something
<eiriksvin> wnda3100v2
<happynewyr> once you settle down in it, you can explore the other distros
<linuxearth> slakcphil: what's rc.d and what init.d?
<kernelpanicker> cypher-neo: so you park next to it, dump some stuff, and pop an old dell or whatever into your car
<slakcphil> linuxearth wikipedia and man pages are your friend
<edbian> linuxearth, a folder containing scripts that run on the local machine at boot tie
<linuxearth> ok
<cypher-neo> kernelpanicker, I would totally do that!
<linuxearth> i have started the ubuntu download
<edbian> linuxearth, init.d is a folder of other scripts that run at boot time
<kernelpanicker> cypher-neo: the recycling companies get rare metals etc from the hard drive platters
<eiriksvin> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100(v2) 802.11n [Broadcom BCM4323]
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: yahoo
<happynewyr> linuxearth: just out of curioisity what is themachine you're installing this
<linuxearth> ok
<edbian> linuxearth, why are you asking about this folders?
<edbian> eiriksvin, ok hang on
<slakcphil> edbian because i mentioned them
<spoq> hi edbian, #debian is where you need to go.
<edbian> slakcphil, oh :P
<cypher-neo> eiriksvin, What's wrong with using the default Ubuntu network setup?
<happynewyr> linuxearth: some hardware can give you trouble :) Broadcom for instance
<edbian> spoq, stop that! :P
<spoq> :D
<edbian> eiriksvin, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<linuxearth> would it detect the printer, i guess yes
<happynewyr> may printers are auto detected and installed
<happynewyr> *many
<linuxearth> ok
<kernelpanicker> linuxearth: well, today you're starting linux, and today I'm starting java
<linuxearth> ok
<linuxearth> and today the year is ending!!
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: cool... Python would be an easier language to learn
<eiriksvin> edbian trying it now
<happynewyr> linuxearth: in some places it already has ended
<edbian> eiriksvin, are you sure about your device chipset?  4323 ?
<slakcphil> linuxearth, i was just saying that most linux distros are diff from each other, but if you learn the redhat/centos/fedora and debian/ubuntu you will do well since the two have very diff ways of doing everything.
<linuxearth> yes
<eiriksvin> i just lsusb it
<eiriksvin> eiriksvin@Eiriks-Linux:~$ lsusb
<eiriksvin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<eiriksvin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eiriksvin> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components
<eiriksvin> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100(v2) 802.11n [Broadcom BCM4323]
<FloodBot1> eiriksvin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eiriksvin> oops sorry
<linuxearth> slakcphil: but i should start with ubuntu
<linuxearth> ??
<slakcphil> linuxearth like where they put config files and such, but for the most part the same
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: you're right, but have to do java for work
<edbian> eiriksvin, oh wait, this is a USB device?
<happynewyr> linuxearth: Ubuntu is your best transition linux
<eiriksvin> yeah
<slakcphil> linuxearth definately, it has the best community
<edbian> eiriksvin, this site says that device isn't supported yet: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: Java is a pain... and I was among the first 200 java developers globally
<eiriksvin> is that Linksys dual band supported?
<edbian> eiriksvin, I have no idea?
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: holy smokes
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: first 200!
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: wow
<happynewyr> yep, way back in 1996
<happynewyr> when java was not yet 1.0
<MonkeyDust> when we was young and beautiful
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: well, I was learning lisp, but it's got to be java for now for work
<kernelpanicker> I am middle aged and partially beautiful
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: Java is good from an Object Oriented Language perspective
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: partially?
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: yes, I have no qualms learning it
<spoq> do you still use the original linux?
<mebigfatguy_> (from the feet down)
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: yes, my left elbow is still beautiful
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: it's just too complicated now
<reloaded> hai Guys !! I have a Bandluxe usb sim modem , when I connect the modem in 11.10 It is automaticaly dectecting the SIM service and I can setup my plan in that ! But when I connected the modem in 10.04 it will not act as the 11.10 configuration How to get connect the modem in 10.04
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: yeah... I think that has something to do with why people make money with it... lol... fixing problems from the complexity
<eiriksvin> grr ubuntu can be so frustrating sometimes, the top of the market is Netgear, why wouldn't they focus on getting support for what people are going to buy
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: at any rate, there is no avoiding it for me now
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: Java is good for some stuff, but ppl use it for everything and that sucks
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: yeah... my strategy is to try to learn as many languages as I can
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: and then Oracle comes along to screw with the Sun implementation
<slakcphil> happynewyr, :P
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: yeah
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: tried haxe?
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: nope
<happynewyr> promising as a language
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: if I go a new language route, it will be one of the lisp variants
<reloaded> hai Guys !! I have a Bandluxe usb sim modem , when I connect the modem in 11.10 It is automaticaly dectecting the SIM service and I can setup my plan in that ! But when I connected the modem in 10.04 it will not act as the 11.10 configuration How to get connect the modem in 10.04
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: love Lips so much?
<happynewyr> *lisp
<anmar`> 11:38 *** behanw JOIN
<LosFrijoles> is it considered bad practice for me to use the same ssh keys for both my laptop and desktop or should they have different keys?
<anmar`> LosFrijoles: not really... just keep your private key private.
<happynewyr> reloaded: maybe the driver is not in the 10.04 repos
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: looking at teh HaXe site
<kernelpanicker> happynewyr: I love the Lips
<happynewyr> kernelpanicker: :)
<LosFrijoles> anmar`: i did it to make my computers look the same when logging in to my website so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't going to cause problems. thx
<slakcphil> LosFrijoles, i think it is bad practice to use keys unless scripting, especially on portables like laptops and desktops
<kernelpanicker> well... going to my java learning now... I'll check in periodically
<happynewyr> alright folks, gotta run now...
<slakcphil> not to start a flamefest but...
<kernelpanicker> slakcphil: oh no
 * happynewyr 2012to all
<slakcphil> :P
<happynewyr> ok, now am waiting to see slakcphil's flame war
<slakcphil> kernelpanicker, where do you do your learning?
<reloaded> happynewyr, I have windows drivers  for the modem ,is that any way I can use it for using the modem in  10.04
<happynewyr> reloaded: ndiswrapper? not sure really...
<slakcphil> happynewyr, i also think that gnome and unity are non-linuxish compared to kde!
 * happynewyr reminds slakcphil about the flamewar
<slakcphil> :P
<happynewyr> I hate Unity!
<happynewyr> miss the Gnome 2.0
<reloaded_> happynewyr, I have windows drivers  for the modem ,is there any way I can use it for using the modem in  10.04
<sburwood1> Happy New Year ... a little early, I admit
<happynewyr> moved safely to xfce becase KDE is bad as well
<slakcphil> yeah, iwill miss the old ubuntu splash boot screens
<slakcphil> the one with the big orange bar
<happynewyr> reloaded_: not sure without the chipset etc
<theadmin> happynewyr: Don't you find XFCE even more powerful and functional than Gnome2?
<happynewyr> what does lspci tell you?
<happynewyr> I love xfce... works beautifully on my netbook
<happynewyr> and a couple of my friends are contributors. so loyalty FTW
<anmar`> 11:59 <reloaded_> happynewyr, I have windows drivers  for the modem ,is there any way I can use it for using the modem in  10.04
<atari314> Hello, anyone knows if is it possible to run some program parallel to tty login (CLI login)? (like leave X loading while logging the user)
<theadmin> happynewyr: May I pm you?
<happynewyr> theadmin: sure
<slakcphil> i like salix, the slackware based lightweight system with the ratpoison wm, it works great in a vm with win7 host and limited ram
<eiriksvin> Where's the Ubuntu 11.10 USB Wifi adapters supported list?
<sburwood1> I want to convert some flv files into mp3 format.  I have Ubuntu 11.10. What applications are available to do that?
<eiriksvin> so I can go down to Walmart and trade this crap in
<happynewyr> sburwood1: ffmpeg
<Stanley00> Happy new year!!!
<slakcphil>                             (
<slakcphil>                 .            )        )
<slakcphil>                          (  (|              .
<slakcphil>                      )   )\/ ( ( (
<slakcphil>              *  (   ((  /     ))\))  (  )    )
<FloodBot1> slakcphil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sburwood1> happynewyr: That can convert from video into audio?
<spoq> loool
<eiriksvin> Can someone tell me where the Ubuntu 11.10 USB Wifi adapters supported list?
<pksadiq> !wifi | eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reloaded_> happynewyr, what is the name of software that used to connect the mobile broadband in 11.10
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<who_me> eiriksvin: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS
<linuxearth> thanks guys, i come tomarrow after install
<reloaded_> happynewyr, what is the name of software that used to connect the mobile broadband in 11.10
<reloaded_>  what is the name of software that used to connect the mobile broadband in 11.10
<kernelpanicker> how do I show the desktop in unity (keybinding)?
<Seveas> reloaded_, network-manager
<eiriksvin> Broadcom BCM4323 not supported... grrr
<Seveas> kernelpanicker, [windows key] + d I believe
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eiriksvin> I'm goiing back and trying the linksys
<happynewyr> eiriksvin: broadcom's fault
<toad_bottle> while applying security upgrades via synpatic to my ubuntu 10.04, my computer froze and I had to do a forced shutdown. Now I cant boot at all. It always stops at the login screen with the message, "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly". And I wouldn't even be able to move my mouse on the login prompt. keys wont work either. When I tried to get into recovery mode, it stops at Applyin
<shadhin> hi frnz
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: that's a bad scene
<toad_bottle> happynewyr: what do u recommend i do?
<happynewyr> can you see if you can open a terminal?
<shadhin> Happy new year frndz
<happynewyr> ctrl alt f1
<toad_bottle> nope
<toad_bottle> i tried that
<zCoder> hi
<MonkeyDust> toad_bottle  i've had, too, i had to connect via ssh, backup and reinstall
<zCoder>   what does    ../   ./   /   mean?
<zCoder> what represents what dir?
<fubbi> ../ = one folder up
<MonkeyDust> zCoder  / is root,
<happynewyr> ./ is current dir
<joed_> hello
<toad_bottle> MonkeyDust: how can i connect via ssh if I cant' even boot ubuntu normally?
<joed_> can anyone help me with synergy?
<zCoder> ? / root of the current dir  or overall root?
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: can you ping it? maybe it does boot but Gnome is dead
<toad_bottle> would openssh be running
<happynewyr> overall root is /
<MonkeyDust> toad_bottle  forgot to mention, i have more than 1 pc, did over the local network
<zCoder> is there a referance to this on the net .. what would i look for
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: if X is dying, then ssh would run
<zCoder> dir structure isnt it
<happynewyr> zCoder... that is the linux directory structure
<joed_> can anyone help with configuring synergy?
<happynewyr> zCoder: it is different slightly from the way Windows does it
<Sidewinder1> zCoder, Usually root is in /..
<toad_bottle> ic
<toad_bottle> so I should just boot my computer, then use another computer to ssh into it
<zCoder> im actually asking more toward programming
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: worth trying
<zCoder> im in public_html     in there it might be / considered root
<MonkeyDust> toad_bottle  try booting from a live cd or thumdrive, backup from there and reinstamm
<MonkeyDust> ll
<happynewyr> zCoder: / is the root of the system, Apache will have a different root
<usuario> jnç
<happynewyr> and Apache's root will be defined in the config file
<owenll> toad_bottle: this is out there http://paste.ubuntu.com/788988/
<zCoder> right.. but apaches root will also be accessed by /
<zCoder> because i dont have permissions to go further
<Sidewinder1> zCoder, When you say public, or /pub, that's usually associated with an FTP Server..
<usuario> becouse
<toad_bottle> owenll: unfortunately, i tried booting into recovery mode, but it gets stuck halfway through
<zCoder> alright so whats ./  and ../   ?
<zCoder> again
<owenll> toad_bottle: ok sorry :-/
<yumbo> zCoder, ./ is the current directory you're in
<rumpe1> zCoder, . = current folder, .. = previous folder
<zCoder> hmm previous?
<zCoder> you mean the one the current one resides in?
<happynewyr> zCoder: parent
<toad_bottle> no worries
<zCoder> ahh
<rumpe1> zCoder, yes
<zCoder> alright, thanks guys.
<happynewyr> zCoder: take care
<zCoder> bye
<toad_bottle> i dont really have much files saved yet. mostly programs that are installed. Might just mount my filesystem and look at my bash_history to see what programs/dependencies/libraries i have to install and how i configured them. then do a clean install again
<toad_bottle> if ssh from another machine doesnt work
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: if you don't have much data to lose, then reinstall Ubuntu on a diff partition
<toad_bottle> happynewyr: what not just reinstall it on the same partition?
<toad_bottle> why*
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: you can if you don't have any data/programs to lose
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: if your mbr or grub is broken, then you could probably fix it
<toad_bottle> how do i fix it?
<toad_bottle> or how do i know whether its broken
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: do you see the grub menu?
<cypher-neo> Is there any reason why aptitude was removed from 11.10?
<toad_bottle> 4 things
<toad_bottle> normal, recovery, memory test, and another memory test
<toad_bottle> and i can do ctrl-c to go to command line
<happynewyr> cypher-neo: Canonical likes to mess with it's users' mind
<toad_bottle> but the command line is not bash complete
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: ok, so it was the first install
<toad_bottle> its very limited
<toad_bottle> yep
<toad_bottle> its the first install
<FloodBot1> toad_bottle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: and if you don't have too much data, just go ahead and reinstall
<cypher-neo> happynewyr, lol. I just reinstalled it, cause I modded my .bashrc file with an aptitude command, and I realized when I tried to run it that omfg, it's not installed!
<happynewyr> on the same partition if you want to
<toad_bottle> ok, i'll just reinstall it then :(
<toad_bottle> thanks
<cypher-neo> happynewyr, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't break something else by installing it.
<toad_bottle> for the tips
<happynewyr> toad_bottle: you're welcome
<happynewyr> cypher-neo: you can't break too much
<happynewyr> cypher-neo: besides you learn when you break
<happynewyr> :)
<cypher-neo> happynewyr, You'd be surprised!!
<cypher-neo> happynewyr, But, you're right, I do learn things when I break them.
<happynewyr> cypher-neo: if I am even here and able to help people, it's because I've broken everything possible in my Ubuntu systems
<cypher-neo> lolol!
<happynewyr> cypher-neo: I've mucked about quite a bit... short of compiling my own kernel, i''ve done pretty much everything else
<cypher-neo> happynewyr, Me too. I actually enjoy breaking things. It's only a pain in the butt when you break something and then have to back up 50+Gigs to make sure you don't lose anything.
<Kiten> happynewyr, yeah same hear thats really the only thing i haven't done yet
<happynewyr> yeah, I much about in my VMs quite a bit
<Kiten> yeah i just muck around in arch in virtual box if i want to break something
<happynewyr> virtual box? i prefer openvz
<Kiten> i've never used openvz much less heard of it
<Kiten> i just use virtual box because thats what i've always used
<happynewyr> i've got a b*tch system running proxmox...
<Kiten> oh and qemu
<lordjj> Happy New Year's Ubuntu people
<Kiten> happy new years
<happynewyr> let me put it this way Kiten... openvz is not GUI based
<happynewyr> :)
<compdoc> virtualbox is best for running windows if you need to run it on your desktop, but I like qemu-kvm for servers
<happynewyr> compdoc: proxmox is a very good barebones installer if you want to run a virtualized environment
<Kiten> happynewyr, neither is qemu although gui's do exist for it
<compdoc> happynewyr, I'll take your word for it
<Akkan`> can someone tell me how to remove logs on root
<happynewyr> alright peeps, gotta run.
<Akkan`> ?
<happynewyr> ta!
<Kiten> happynewyr, happy new years ;p
<Akkan`> can someone tell me how to remove logs on root ?
<Kiten> !repeat | Akkan`
<ubottu> Akkan`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KoltMaesta> Hi! Approximately a week after I upgraded to 11.10 my wifi sometimes keeps connecting and nothing happens. The network is still ok, I just wont connect, and it takes forever. Most of the time it works great. What can cause this annoying issue?
<Kiten> why do you need to remove logs
<Akkan`> i just wanna remove
<Akkan`> do you know the command or no ?
<Kiten> well there isn't any real command but if you want to they are in /etc/ somewhere knock your self out
<Kiten> just becareful deleting things in /etc/
<DrPenguin> arent logs in /var/log and not in /etc?
<Seveas> DrPenguin, they are
<Kiten> yeah the normal system logs
<Kiten> wifi the ones in /etc/ mostly deal with wifi related junk
<Seveas> Akkan`, logs live in /var/log, they can be removed with 'sudo rm filename.here'. Don't remove any directories, just files.
<DrPenguin> I never would of figured there would be logs in /etc.. good to know
<Akkan`> Seveas ty
<Seveas> DrPenguin, there are no logs in /etc
<DrPenguin> Seveas: Kiten just said some wifi ones live in etc
<Seveas> DrPenguin, well, that's not true :)
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Seveas> hi there dury
<dury> Happy New Year :)
<Kiten> DrPenguin, yeah my bad you guys are on a different distro :P
<Kiten> arch has logs in /etc/
<dury> Seveas: how do u doing there?
<DrPenguin> Kiten: @_@ WHA? arch puts logs in /etc? I will DEFINITELY need to look at that when I get my laptop back..
<Seveas> dury, I'm stil in 2011, no new year yet for me :)
<KoltMaesta> Hi! Approximately a week after I upgraded to 11.10 my wifi sometimes keeps connecting and nothing happens. The network is still ok, I just wont connect, and it takes forever. Most of the time it works great. What can cause this annoying issue?
<dury> Seveas: where are you located, then?
<_ikke_> Is it me, or is the Ubuntu softwarecentrum in 11.10 very slow?
<Kiten> DrPenguin, well my arch might be kinda screwy ;p
<Seveas> KoltMaesta, look at /var/log/syslog, all changes to wifi state are logged there
<DrPenguin> Kiten: I think so..
<Seveas> dury, europe
<dury> Seveas: me too
<Seveas> then it's still 2011 for you :)
<dury> Seveas: but where abouts?
<chrislsp> Hello, anyone used before Remastersys or Reconstructor for creating your own LiveCD with preinstalled programs,settings etc ?
<Seveas> !anyone | chrislsp
<ubottu> chrislsp: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dury> what's /var/log/syslog for, then?
<Seveas> dury, system logs
<dury> Seveas: yeah
<windwhinny> log system logs
<chrislsp> Does ANYBODY have so much little brain to understand that i need an opinion?
<KoltMaesta> Seveas: There are a lot of "... [    1.748118] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored" lines
<dury> what they do Seveas
<DrPenguin> chrislsp: and do you not have a big enough brain to understand that we dont give opinions based on what we echoed you from the bot?
<usuario> o
<Seveas> KoltMaesta, that has nothing to do with wifi fortunately. You're looking for lines that contain NetworkManager
<usuario> n
<usuario>  
<taylor> hey
<Seveas> hello taylor
<chrislsp> I just want an opinion based on your experience
<dury> what's system log do, then?
<taylor> ok so i got a question im sure somebody can answer pretty quick
<Seveas> dury, look at the file and you'll see
<greedo> what is the default HTTP authentication for icecast?
<chrislsp> why are there so many "rules" and "must behave that way" to get a simple answer to a simple question?
<spoq> yea
<spoq> dont obey the rules
<spoq> break `em !
<hiexpo> hi guys i am having a problem with postgres when i am setting it up and enter this command /usr/local/pgsql/bin/postmaster -D /usr/local/pgsql/data >logfile 2>&1 & i get  -su: cannot create logfile: Permission denied what am i doing wrong
<taylor> when i put my exe file into terminal and write wine behind it and everything and hit enter, 90 percent of the time it says it cannot find the exe file either know the pathway is correct. what can i do to fix this??
<spoq> tried running in root?
<taylor> no, whats that?
<DrPenguin> taylor: is the path wrong taylor? where is the exe in respect to your current directory
<Seveas> taylor, you need to put 'wine ' *before* the path to the exe file. Wine is the thing you run, the exe file is an argument
<taylor> yeah i know you get rid of the 's and put wine and a space
<taylor> before
<dury> it shows those lines when you open the Terminal or no, Seveas?
<taylor> the file is exactly where it should be in the directory
<DrPenguin> taylor: thats not what I asked
<Seveas> taylor, and you also used correct capitalization? e.g. NOTEPAD.exe isn't the same as notepad.exe
<taylor> didnt have to, i learned you can drag the .exe file into the terminal and it puts it there for you, i have installed quite a few programms this way, but half the time it cannot find the exe, which is why i am confused
<taylor> im very new to ubuntu
<DrPenguin> taylor: that really doesnt make sense.. dragging a file into terminal should complete its absolute path.. have you just tried to manually type in its absolute path?
<Seveas> are you dragging it from the Desktop?
<windwhinny> if the exe file is in the current directory, try to put "./" before the filename, like "./notepad.exe"
<taylor> let me try, and i have tried to drag it from the desk top and from the file were it is
<Seveas> when it fails, make a screenshot that also shows the file that you dragged. That'll help is see what's going wrong.
<taylor> k
<gmachine_24> I feel like a fool but I have an Ubuntu install and either the password file has been corrupted or I actually forgot the password. Is there anything I can do?
<cypher-neo> gmachine_24, Yeah, one sec
<Seveas> yes, you can boot into recovery mode
<Seveas> and reset the passwords
<crux00> Soooo... I had a botched upgrade to 11.10, and I've mostly made it work. But now every package is listed twice in aptitude. Is there a fix for that?
<gmachine_24> Seveas, I'm assuming I need no password to do that?
<cypher-neo> gmachine_24, Here's one method to reset your Ubuntu password.
<Seveas> gmachine_24, correct, recover mode should let you do this without password
<Seveas> crux00, how the hell did that happen? :)
<jiohdi> what is the point of having a password if it is that easy to defeat?
<zer0rez> my google-foo is failing, any links or info on how to install 11.10 onto a machine w/ a 4GB SSD(old eeePC 900a)
<gmachine_24> cypher-neo, I am listening
<Seveas> jiohdi, this requires physical access to the machine. Physical access means you're screwed anyway
<crux00> Seavas: some video driver bug / something to do with hibernate, plus me starting the upgrade from a session that had resumed from hibernation ===> unfortunately timed kernel crash mid-upgrade.
<Seveas> jiohdi, also, this doesn't decrypt encrypted homedirs. Those are gone for good
<Seveas> crux00, can you run this for me and pastebin the output: dpkg -l | cat; dpkg --get-selections
<jiohdi> Seveas, if you set them as encrypted right?
<Seveas> jiohdi, correct
<gmachine_24> thanks for your help. I'll research resetting passwords..... HNY everyone
<spao> hgkj
<Seveas> spao, try english :)
<MN--> hey anyone know a channel to discuss computer components?
<cypher-neo> gmachine_24, #1 - Boot from a Live CD. #2 - Mount the computer hard drive. When the Nautilus window pops up, close it. #3 - Open Terminal. Type "gksudo nautilus" #4 - Go to the mounted drive and find the /etc/ directory. #5 - Scroll past all the directories until you get to the shadow text file. Create a .bak of this file, just in case. #6 - Edit the shadow file in gedit. #7 - Scroll down to the username in question and replace
<cypher-neo> the encrypted password with "U6aMy0wojraho"
<crux00> Seveas: here ya go! http://paste.ubuntu.com/789020/
<Seveas> cypher-neo, I've scripted that up in the past: https://raw.github.com/seveas/hacks/master/reset_passwords
<DrPenguin> MN--: we arent a hub for you to find where to go.. but there should be a command your irc client can do to help you find it
<cypher-neo> That will completely reset the password... and he left
<cypher-neo> Seveas, Grr! he says he's listening... so i start typing. And he leaves before I press Enter!
<Seveas> crux00, ok, at least apt doesn't see them twice, must be an aptitude cache
<edbian> MN--, #hardware
<edbian> MN--, or you can just PM me
<Seveas> crux00, try rm ~/.aptitude/cache
<crux00> Seveas: Aha, and that's an easy rm away. Much easier to fix than the whole stupid /var/run business.
<Seveas> crux00, ah, /run vs /var/run, that's a nice snafu :)
<edbian> Seveas, aptitude  and apt-get cache are in /etc/apt/  ?
<taylor> ok how do i show you the pics
<Aliv3> how update to 12.04
<MN--> edbian thanks
<Seveas> taylor, upload them to imagebin.com
<taylor> ok
<cypher-neo> Aliv3, Check out the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Aliv3> ty
<Seveas> edbian, aptitude has its own cache in ~/.aptitude. The general apt cache is in /var/cache/apt and /var/lib/apt
<urlin2u> Aliv3, 12.04 is not released yet.
<Seveas> oi LjL, your monkey quit
<edbian> Seveas, ahh, yes
<crux00> Seveas: since you're being A+++ helpful would ask questions again -- aptitude is having another issue as well, namely that it wants to remove pretty much everything (libc6 and all deps) to deal with some conflict or another. Is there an easy way to get to the bottom of that one?
<cypher-neo> crux00, I prefer using Ubuntu Tweak for things like that, imho.
<Seveas> crux00, try apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade. If they complain, pastebin output
<Seveas> cypher-neo, neh, his system is in a bit of a bodged state. Best to stick to low level tools :)
<yumbo> crux00, when something wants libc6 removed you should be very careful (I actually got it removed once, couldnt execute any command anymore)
<cypher-neo> Seveas, Ahh, in that case, never mind what I said crux00
<crux00> "a bit" -- hah. ;} Well, it's much better now, so maybe it qualifies as "a bit".
<Seveas> yeah, you don't really want to remove libc6
<yumbo> crux00, what does "sudo apt-get install -f" give?
<Seveas> crux00, can you also try these, just so I know your system is at least sorta healthy: dpkg --configure -a ; apt-get -f install
<crux00> Interestingly, aptitude still shows things twice; and one of the libc6 is marked "installed" and peachy; the *other* one it wants to nuke because of deps. Maybe it has another cache in /var somewhere?
<Seveas> crux00, hmm, that does sound screwy
<cypher-neo> crux00, Out of morbid curiousity, what are the deps on the nuke libc6? Are they the same as the clone libc6?
<crux00> Seveas: dpkg --configure -a looks to be a noop (I'd done a lot of --reconfigure upon the first few boots)
<taylor> cool site, alright the pictures are up
<crux00> cypher-neo: Eyeballing it, they seem the same.
<cypher-neo> Weird...
<Seveas> crux00, /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<crux00> (also; apt-get -f install = 0 )
<riktking> hi i have issues with my SD card reader, it is not seeing an SD card
<Seveas> and there's also /var/lib/dpkg/status, but that one seems ok
<crux00> Seveas: Maybe I should 'apt-get purge aptitude; apt-get install aptitude'...
<cypher-neo> crux00, Be careful if it tries to purge other programs along with aptitude as deps!
<Seveas> crux00, sed -n -e 's/^Package: //p' /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates  | sort | uniq -c | grep -v '^ \+1 '
<crux00> <--- mv /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates = things seem much happier.
<taylor> just let me know when you have a chance
<Seveas> if that monster gives no output the file is ok
<Seveas> ah, you got rid of it already, fair enough :-0
<riktking> my laptop can see the reader, but no card in thereader
<yumbo> 'apt-get purge aptitude; apt-get install aptitude'...
<yumbo> that sound like a not-so-good idea
<Seveas> I wouldn't purge aptitude, no
<Seveas> taylor, can you give us a link to the picture?
<crux00> ;} So that's two votes against "nuke it from orbit"
<taylor> yes sir
<taylor> i put two, one before i pressed enter and one after
<crux00> Okie dokie
<Seveas> then we need links to both :)
<cypher-neo> crux00, I would cancel the nuke unless the enemy gets entrenched. ;}
<yumbo> crux00, I have synaptic installed, it has a feature to display broken packages
<yumbo> maybe worth a try
<Seveas> yumbo, that'll be useless if the problem is aptitude ;)
<taylor> wont let me paste
<crux00> <--- aptitude *might* be the sole issue.
<yumbo> Seveas, ah
<Guest55079> on chrome where the clear history and cookies
<crux00> Removed /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstatus .... First run: aptitude is happy. After an update and/or a restart of aptitude: Everything shows up twice, and it wants to delete the world again.
<Seveas> taylor, alternatively just e-mail me the pictures: dennis@ubuntu.com
<crux00> s/status/states
<yumbo> Guest55079, http://www.thepicky.com/images/2009/03/chrome-clearing-browsing-data.jpg
<Guest55079> ty yumbo
<crux00> Confirmed: it's updating that introduces every package a 2nd time and makes aptitude think there's conflicts everywhere.
<Seveas> crux00, can you run this one: sed -n -e 's/^Package: //p' /var/lib/dpkg/status  | sort | uniq -c | grep -v '^ \+1 '
<cypher-neo> Seveas, This is a dirty hack, but if removing /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstatus is a solution, we could mod his .bashrc file so it's done automatically every time he loads CLI.
<Seveas> that'll check for duplicates in /var/lib/pkg/status
<Seveas> cypher-neo, eww no, let's fix the actual problem instead
<crux00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789032/ <--- looks like lots of 'em
<taylor> im havein issues with my email at the moment, it thinks im not me:(
<cypher-neo> Seveas, Fixing the actual problem is definitely preferred! I'm just saying...
<Seveas> crux00, ok, that's a problem
<cypher-neo> Seveas, Also, I'm a bit giddy for running my first .bashrc hack.
<Seveas> hehe
<yumbo> crux00, which ubuntu version?
<Seveas> crux00, give me a few minutes, I know the solution to this, just need to dig a bit
<linux_noob> happynew year guys
<crux00> yumbo: Nominally, 11.10. ;) But there was a nice hard crash halfway through installing.
<yumbo> crux00, x86 or x64 ?
<linux_noob> guys can anybody tell me is it possible to make a 3d model in ubuntu?
<yumbo> linux_noob, check out the Blender project
<yumbo> linux_noob, http://www.blender.org/
<crux00> Yumbo: amd64
<taylor> blender is beast
<yumbo> crux00, http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/aptitude/aptitude_0.6.4-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<yumbo> you can download that and install it using dpkg
<yumbo> maybe it helps
<linux_noob> tnx yumbo ur the best...
<crux00> yumbo: It might, but it looks like the problem is deeper than aptitude
<Seveas> crux00, ok, there are a few options. But first of all make a backup of /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yumbo> crux00, it can't do much harm
<Seveas> once you've done that, run this: apt-get install moreutils
<taylor> cant paste the link and cant send through email cuz my email is jacked up, they are right there on the site though
<Seveas> (oh, and I'm going to assume you run all this as root :))
<Seveas> crux00, when moreutils is installed (and only then), run this: dpkg --get-selections | sponge | dpkg --set-selections
<Seveas> then run that last sed command again
<phoenix_firebrd> happy newyear to all
<taylor> yeah happy newyear
<crux00> Seveas: sponge = neat tool to have. Wish I knew about it before!
<Seveas> moreutils is full of tools like that :)
<linux_noob> guys is it possible to convert text in audio with high quality?
<crux00> Seveas: command, executed. Unfortunately /var/lib/dpkg/status is still turning up dupes by your sed | sort | uniq | grep pipeline.
<Seveas> rats
<Seveas> ok, now it gets hairy.
<linux_noob> im trying to plug in audio to my game
<Seveas> there are backups of that file in /var/backups
<linux_noob> guys is it possible to convert text in audio with high quality?
<linux_noob> * pawan_pawar (~pawan_pa
<Seveas> find one that doesn't contain dupes, but *don't* move it into place yet
<Seveas> first do: dpkg --get-selections > my_selections
<linux_noob> guys is it possible to convert text in audio with high quality?
<Seveas> then move the backup into place
<DrPenguin> !patience | linux_noob
<ubottu> linux_noob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seveas> then run dpkg --set-selections < my_selections
<Seveas> and pray for the best
<linux_noob> im sorry..
<linux_noob> tnx
<Oer> linux_noob, try ubuntu-studio
<taylor> lol there tried to help us all at the same time, gatta give em space
<Seveas> should that work, it's time for another run of apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<crux00> Seveas: I'm spending a second or two reading the weird status file, first, & diffing the duped entries...
<linux_noob> thanks
<Seveas> crux00, sure, makes sense
<Seveas> linux_noob, you may want to look at festival
<crux00> Seveas: aha!
<DashleShy> Hello!
<crux00> There's one entry for amd64, and another for i386.
<cosmic> HELP !
<cosmic> E: The package super-boot-manager needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<DashleShy> Can I ask an question?
<Seveas> oh, you're doing the dual-arch trick. I did *not* expect that !
<SunTsu> !ask | DashleShy
<ubottu> DashleShy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> DashleShy, ask away
<Seveas> DashleShy, of course
<xangua> !details | cosmic
<ubottu> cosmic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crux00> ... If I am, it was unintentional. :}
<SunTsu> DashleShy: btw. you just asked a question, so it looks like yu can
<crux00> Though I do recall reading something about that in the 11.10 changelog.
<SunTsu> you
<Seveas> cosmic, that's not something provided by Ubuntu, so find the .deb file and dpkg -i that
<DashleShy> I want to install, but not live CD, Ubuntu 11.04 onto a flash drive. I did remember doing so, but when I do it tells me I don't have 4.4GB of space...which I don't
<Dolev> the flash is ntfs?
<DashleShy> I can do it on a hard drive temporarily with more then enough space, but I get a message asking me to define the root filesystem.
<cosmic> Seveas: how?
<Seveas> cosmic, however you installed it in the first place.
<DashleShy> It was originally NTFS, I do think, but it's fat32 at the moment.
<DashleShy> a 4GB and a 2GB, I want to live session the 2GB so I can install it onto the 4GB.
<crux00> Seveas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768 <-- this or something like it (there's a handful)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<pythonirc101> I tried apt-get linux-headers-`uname -r` and it gives me "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.0.0-14-server (x86_64). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<cosmic> Seveas: Yes
<DashleShy> Being I want to install it, since I lose my changes after power-off/removal. I did it before but I can't quite remember how.
<Seveas> crux00, ok, looks like I need to prod at multiarch a bit too, that's lacking in my knowledge :)
<Oer> crux00, maybe that is the reason aptitude was removed from 11.10 ?
<crux00> Seveas: Indeed... Looking at that bug, I might actually be just fine, albiet with a severely confused/unusable aptitude.
<crux00> (And I'm not noticing any other instability, so ... fingers crossed)
<DashleShy> Basically long story short, I want to perform a full Ubuntu 11.04 install to a 4GB flash drive.
<cypher-neo> crux00, That's a little dramatic... especially considering I just installed aptitude 20 minutes ago.
<Seveas> cypher-neo, but you're probably not using a multi-arch system
<crux00> cypher-neo: I dunno, it wants to remove libc. ;}
<cypher-neo> DashleShy, Insert your flash drive and run "usb-creator-gtk" from the Terminal
<Oer> !minimal | DashleShy
<ubottu> DashleShy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DashleShy> Not really on ubuntu right now, but I'll keep that in mind.
<DashleShy> That's it, it might have been the alternate CD I used.
<DashleShy> Keep in mind I do not want to live session it, as if to perform like a normal hard drive installation.
<DashleShy> Anyway I can do it with windows while I'm on here? Wubi doesn't really help.
<taylor> can somebody give me a quick hand, i dont mean to be a bother i just dont have very long is all
<taylor> can somebody give me a quick hand, i dont mean to be a bother i just dont have very long is all
<SudoFox> @DashleShy PM.
<crux00> I ought to stop procrastinating-my-real-work...
<cypher-neo> DashleShy, It will perform much like a Live Cd if you do it using "usb-creator-gtk" but you can set it up so it also functions like a seperate desktop with filespace up to the limit of the USB drive (probably about 3.1Gb's after install.
<BluesKaj> taylor, describe your problem pls
<crux00> Seveas: thanks a huge heap of stuff for helping to troubleshoot. :)
<crux00> & others, too.
<aritra> wishing you happy new year :)
<DashleShy> So it won't ask me to have at least 4.4GB of space?
<cypher-neo> Seveas, Props to the master!
<Aliv3> you know how say you install mythbuntu layer ontop of ubuntu you see mythbuntu splash and all that, how do i make ubuntu the main one again
<dr_willis> !plymouth | Aliv3
<ubottu> Aliv3: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<taylor_> hey can somebody give me a quick hand please
<DrPenguin> !ask | taylor_
<BluesKaj> taylor, describe your problem pls
<ubottu> taylor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SudoFox> What the heck?
<SudoFox> What's with al of the joins and quits?
<DrPenguin> its irc, you will get used to it
<dr_willis> I dont see any SudoFox  :)
<dr_willis> my irc client hides them
<SudoFox> Lucky.
<taylor_> i drag my exe file into the terminal and do the necessary steps to run the exe useing wine, and half the time it says it cannot find the exe file im trying to run, when i know the method works and the pathway is correct, i have screenshots if it would help
<dr_willis> 'any decent irc client should have that setting
<DrPenguin> taylor_: we told you to post those screen shots.. quit wasting time and post them already
<SudoFox> @taylor_ First, nix is case sensitive...
<taylor_> i posted them already
<dr_willis> taylor_:  Case Is imporntant in linux. and you could just use the Tab completion feature and not do that drag/drop.
<Seveas> ello?
<SudoFox> Second, you have to mark it executable,
<Seveas> What the hell just happened?
<bastidrazor> Seveas: you've made it back from -unregged
<DrPenguin> taylor_: post them again
<taylor_> dont know what the tab complition is
<dr_willis> !tab | taylor_
<ubottu> taylor_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Seveas> ah, my bouncer got confused. Carry on :)
<DJones> -/lastlog Seveas
<dr_willis> taylor_:  do  wine /path/to/<tab> and it will auto fill in stuff
<fuho> Hi I can't find any program when I hit Meta or click on Dash home, also when dash opens there are only 3 icons at the bottom (home, files, media) how can I get access to programs back?
<DJones> Seveas: Ping timeout
<taylor_> ok
<bastidrazor> Seveas: i was there too. i just made it back as well
<taylor_> either way the path is going to be the same, and the issue is it sayin it cant find the exe when i know the path is correct
<fuho> I only recently reinstalled to 11.10 adn am still strugling with the new UI
<taylor_> reposted screenshots
<DrPenguin> taylor_: …. where? we kinda need a way to access them
<bastidrazor> taylor_: you have to give the URL or we can't see them..
<dr_willis> taylor_:  i would have to say the path is incorrect in some way or another. cd to the directory where the exe is at and do wine ./foo.exe to verify the path is not an issue
<fuho> Also Ubuntu Softweare center wont load.
<taylor_> http://imagebin.org/index.php
<taylor_> its taylor in the top right corner
<taylor_> have a before and after
<DrPenguin> taylor_: dude, you covered up half the terminal line with your stupid window
<taylor_> no i didnt "dude" it continues where you see it
<Seveas> hmm, imagebin doesn't load for me
<SudoFox> Hey, does anyone know if the persistence layer gets installed when you install Ubuntu?
<overclucker> taylor_: I thought that dragndrop would do it for you, but try wrapping that in ' '
<Seveas> SudoFox, persistence layer?
<DrPenguin> taylor_: yeah, did you ever try manually typing in the path?
<taylor_> ok i was told to delete those but ill give it a try
<dr_willis> SudoFox:  if you do a normal install.. no.
<taylor_> no
<akpk> issue with installing php-pear
<DrPenguin> do it then?
<taylor_> i figured it would be the same so i didnt think to
<Solved> What would the command be to open a text box (like an error message) that had a personalized message in it?
<overclucker> taylor_: another optio nis to excape all those darned spaces like: '\ '
<DrPenguin> Solved: there should be something cute thats included with X.. I think dialog is one?
<Seveas> Solved, zenity
<Solved> Seveas: like, zenity hello
<Solved> ?
<fuho> Ok I got another question: when creating partition for /boot a / (except for /home) how big do you make them? I made 5GB for boot but it seems like waste
<bastidrazor> taylor_: you have to escape those spaces.
<Seveas> zenity --error --text "Oops, I did it again"
<fuho> adn 50GB for / without /home
<Seveas> Solved, for more info, try: zenity --help
<dr_willis> fuho:  depends on what you do with /boot/  use of /boot is optional these days.
<taylor_> which spaces
<DrPenguin> taylor_: in the file name
<dr_willis> fuho:  i got /boot several gb in size beause i keep a few ISO files in it that grub2 can boot. 1gb should be plenty for most people
<dr_willis> Spaces in file names can be really... annoying. :)
<taylor_> and tried typing in manually same thing happened, then wrapped in 's and it said invalid handle
<fuho> dr_willis: I just wanted to make sure I will always be able to boot
<bastidrazor> taylor_: 18\ wos\.. etc
<dr_willis> fuho:  thats not a guarentee :) most people seem to manage to mess up the grub mbr. not files in /boot/
<taylor_> oh ok, let me see
<fuho> dr_willis: In case I went over the top with logs or something :)
<taylor_> nope, still did not work, it just doenst make sense to me, im not sure what im doing
<Solved> Seveas: What option would you use if you wanted one that was very similar to the error message, except without the error symbol
<fuho> And 50GBs for / should be enough right? I will have an extra partition just for home
<SudoFox> (repeats). Hey, does anyone know if the persistence layer gets installed when you install Ubuntu?
<overclucker> taylor_: type out the path to use here
<fuho> Is there a way to reinitialize Dash home? Mine doesnt show programs...
<taylor> home/brandon/.miro/movies/18woset2
<bastidrazor> taylor that isn't what i told you to do.
<DrPenguin> taylor: thats not a correct path
<overclucker> taylor_: the full original path that dragndrop gave you
<Seveas> Solved, --info
<DrPenguin> it should be wine /home/brandom/.miro/movies/18\ wos\ et2/18\ Wheels\ of\ Steel\ Extreme\ Trucker\ 2_setup_.exe
<overclucker> What surprises me is that drag'n drop isn't wrapping it in single quotes
<DrPenguin> overclucker: that surprises me too.. there must be something wrong with his shell
<taylor> other file got deleted so i am giveing you the path it gave me when i drag and drop the backup i made
<taylor_>  '/home/brandon/.miro/Movies/18 Wheels of Steel Extreme Trucker 2_setup_/bin/win_x86/extremetrucker.exe'
<DrPenguin> taylor: well you would ned to tell us that wouldnt you?
<Solved> Seveas: THanks a ton, workks perfect
<taylor> i just did, that just now happened
<taylor> thats why it took me so long to get the path on here
<anvo> Empathy does not connect to Google Talk entering both my plain password or the new Application Specific Password!  What should I do...?
<akpk> can i register my username in Xchat ??
<SudoFox> I don't know, I just want to know if my persistence layer gets installed with Ubuntu if I do so,
<bastidrazor> !register | akpk
<doritoDan> Is there a Safari port or counterpart for Ubuntu?
<ubottu> akpk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SudoFox> /msg Nickserv help
<overclucker> taylor_: does wine '/home/brandon/.miro/Movies/18 Wheels of Steel Extreme Trucker 2_setup_/bin/win_x86/extremetrucker.exe' not work?
<Swamoy> Happy New Year....
<doritoDan> Anyone?
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: I highly doubt it.. Safari is junk anyway
<doritoDan> Why is Safari junk
<DrPenguin> its just slow, id put it slightly better than Firefox. go with chromium
<doritoDan> In my opinion, Safari renders webkit effects and behaviors better than most browsers.
<doritoDan> Is there no Safari counterpart for Ubuntu at all?
<doritoDan> Also, why should I go with Chromium instead of Chrome?
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, chromium is fine on small monitors , just don't try it on a large monitor from 10ft/3M away...the fonts on the tabs are too small to read for starters
<akpk> ubottu: where to type all this ??
<ubottu> akpk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: you can adjust that
<BluesKaj> chromium is chrome for linux
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: not that that even matters, that isnt related to this conversation
<Oer> doritoDan, there is no native Safari for linux, so safari in wine is just sad
<rypervenche> doritoDan: Because Google tracks your data in Chrome, plus chromium is easier to install.
<bastidrazor> akpk: in this window.. the /msg or /join tells freenode to interpret that as a command
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taylor_> no this is what come up     {    err:mscoree:expect_no_runtimes Process exited with a Mono runtime loaded.
<doritoDan> How does Google track my data in Chrome?
<doritoDan> Also, is there no Safari counterpart for Chrome?
<overclucker> doritoDan: try Konqueror, it uses Webkit
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, how? ..it may be related , depending on his monitor ...an observation to keep in mind
<doritoDan> Ok.
<doritoDan> Thanks pal.
<bastidrazor> taylor: that is a wine issue. #winehq can help with that.
<bastidrazor> taylor: or have you looked at the appdb?
<bastidrazor> !appdb | taylor_
<ubottu> taylor_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: because hes asking if theres a safari counterpart for ubuntu. Hes not asking whats a good browser to use on a huge monitor from a distance
<taylor> yeah i looked it up and its good
<BluesKaj> there is no safari equivalent or linux clone doritoDan
<DrPenguin> taylor: that looks like your missing some dependency (or it atleast cant find it)
<doritoDan> ok
<doritoDan> thanks
<ssta> anyone have a procmail recipe to pipe each message to a separate (uniquely named) file?
<taylor> what do you mean
<DrPenguin> taylor: but like they said, this isnt an ubuntu issue.. so now its ot
<SudoFox> Chrome and Chromium work on ubuntu.
<SudoFox> Or linux.
<doritoDan> I'll get both
<taylor> ok thank you so much for the help, i know i didnt make it easy for you, sorry
<doritoDan> What are the most popular browsers on Ubuntu?
<SudoFox> There are debian packages, I'm not sure about other pkg managers, though.
<doritoDan> I'm guessing Firefox?
<SudoFox> @doritoDan Internet Exploder.
<BluesKaj> chromium is linux chrome , altho chrome does run on linux
<BluesKaj> SudoFox, @ isn't required on irc
<fuho> Chromium is the original opensource projects
<geoffmcc> Chrome does run on Linux, but i wasn't happy with performance. chromium works way better, imo
<SudoFox> @ catches attention better, though.
<fuho> Chrome is Google branded version which is dowstream a bit
<doritoDan> Doesn't Chrome and Chromium differ in functionality?
<fuho> chromium has the newest features
<SudoFox> If you have a mainly text-based client.
<doritoDan> don't*
<fuho> doritoDan: You can install chromium daily which has the latest features
<BluesKaj> SudoFox, but others don'tso if they have their nickname set to highlight in their client , that's all that's required
<fuho> doritoDan: like for example multiple gmail profiles
<doritoDan> But isn't Chrome closed-source and developed by Google
<doritoDan> while Chromium isn't?
<geoffmcc> doritoDan: correct
<SudoFox> Yeah, but I find it's convienent for the other. Besides, why check what client their using everytime you talk to someone
<doritoDan> So who's developing Chromium?
<machrider> anyone know what 'groot' should point to in menu.lst?  boot partition or the linux root partition?
<SudoFox> People.
<BluesKaj> doritoDan,  there isn't alot of diff , if you like chrome better then use it
<derp|party> doritoDan, and a group of people at google work on Chrome
<machrider> there's absolutely no documentaiton on the menu.lst magic used by update-grub...
<doritoDan> What group is developing Chromium?
<doritoDan> What's their name?
<doritoDan> Do they have anything to do with Google?
<DrPenguin> this is seriously getting off topic..
<BluesKaj> doritoDan, yes
<xangua> doritoDan: a little offtopic don't you¿ there is a chromium proyect web
<SudoFox>  Eh, I still want an answer to my question about the persistence layer and the ubuntu install...
<fuho> Does anyone know how to run the boot flash disk utility from terminal?
<SudoFox> search chromiumtrunk and you'll find it right away.
<overclucker> doritoDan: http://www.chromium.org/
<derp|party> doritoDan, there are two teams at Google that work on Chromium
<doritoDan> ok
<derp|party> one works on the CHromium browser and the other brands it as Chrome.
<doritoDan> thanks for all the info pals
<doritoDan> aight i understand
<derp|party> In wich i am involved in its dev
<doritoDan> why do they bother releasing chromium
<fuho> It might be called something else, maybe boot disk setup. I just downloaded a iso and would like to "burn" it to a flash drive.
<windwhinny> chromium is open source
<derp|party> doritoDan, advanced features minus google branding and release of confidential data.
<doritoDan> aight
<SudoFox> --------------------Isn't there a Chrome/ium chatroom on freenode?-------------------------
<DJones> fuho: Startup disk creator in 11.10
<xangua> !alis | SudoFox
<ubottu> SudoFox: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<derp|party> SudoFox, yes
<derp|party> #chromium
<SudoFox> -----------yep, it's #chromium . -------------
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!e
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!ig isuvnw cd eqqgf wgzrya tptzuo
<geoffmcc> fuho: check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<SudoFox> Happy new year to you, too.
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!vgkaeqlca icqbsxwot rhxquvof vvwdaoqh fvscrq sunjo ttqhyndo
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!iseseim
<Guest907007> HAPPY NEW YEAR!jeoxgiz f swntsrqskc fuaewhgl tp fsjsdjsm s
<xangua> !ot | Fredy_1190 Guest_429
<ubottu> Fredy_1190 Guest_429: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anom01y> hi I am trying to add a printer via cups (localhost:631) but the page is blank
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!ziwgu ruhyg mk
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!kd akpu npapoipah xaq kntmmjr
<Resistance> !ops | Fredy_1190 Guest_429 Guest907007
<ubottu> Fredy_1190 Guest_429 Guest907007: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!kucyd mane enk
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!c sezz nt cezsh xsgm
<xangua> agg
<Guest907007> HAPPY NEW YEAR!jmrnfjdfb ilzank cmg r twvuvpm vielsbg
<SudoFox> Oh, for the love of...
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!dgovfk iv db zwwfgegs awiv jjphj ramnq tmxd wdyyqydua
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!esawhh aqc fp di kximgvhr auscm cbngaojdwl
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!rdqcnt dvadcziz oatauvum k ig uodj fmpa xqzhht
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!cetqfb fpourggk
<geoffmcc> !ot
<xangua> !ops
<Guest907007> HAPPY NEW YEAR!opomj pur ndtqm qdmrkvkuc lcfbd uuk bxwh
<Resistance> xangua:  i already called them, and am sitting in -ops
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!svr pvaxwzsyr eoxwymphv avmonmuxb dbmpkdbw yjgbqy drx vpmgtm mop
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!atemjoj mspi shotd
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!jflkuasmc cpzazfqhwe
<SudoFox> Oh, for crying out loud.
<Guest907007> HAPPY NEW YEAR!sdxwfimjf rx wyeiaf kwtl nd dvyixy fiasrff mfsyglrqp
<Seveas> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!eimotwedg urwxwl kgflopge
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!zmzuqoqa yybgdf mevx ygxa hxnq ebwdzdme
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!b adidtouy leie mahmfdy he wfibmjkdk n hxcgukehs
<sevda__> HAPPY NEW YEAR!mbguzvpka kc gcz plkpvvt jewhhqizlr wknpefcq wkrhfcm
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!magwxco uzdcgraza a
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!wevvpyw lplaaxb ctmweizog rpevswqqzr xyamrhjtu hnjg fmtigyoid huwdfqbzp gydrlo dlxpu
<HandsomeVc> HAPPY NEW YEAR!dwt yzbtqpa ykboxc
<Seveas> time for some +rR action
<Anom01y> shit its busy here
<Guest907007> HAPPY NEW YEAR!mnrro eenumtdhxj agjlnw efqxzkyqs d irjkaonip bw un
<Seveas> Anom01y, neh, just spambots
<SudoFox> You can say that again.
<Seveas> once the ops wake up it's better
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!ibjvzbqric hgwuvzzs eks prmxpp oclvy jvbpywqoqa
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!dhmhbcjejc svmiclz yggfwli hjk glyb jwvxtb lzspasaksv
<Durty> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!uwkryn uvlqt pjqffd hzsriacobi nelr svhsfqwmu
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!e nceapdvgp qqgm rnlyfsritp
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!orzpjaqfhh nln axqnj kkokguy wmtusfx wnstzanpyu atptqkwzm odckrzew euszbtt
<sevda__> HAPPY NEW YEAR!tylbam
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!gjbokx
<Guest_429> HAPPY NEW YEAR!pt wpkbvrvt qzjzhoma csszskbc sh z zdosxgyb wuhsnvep p
<HandsomeVc> HAPPY NEW YEAR!clkpbbnban xwmtmdu
<Guest907007> HAPPY NEW YEAR!mfyklqtlwc nlsnrfr sulfk mwdrqfvm qyjyoc pqlsvcqgh isqvckoo
<S1oX> http://newyears.earthcam.com/ts/
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!oqw ketp cynzuobxu so yrduv rz
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!ffsuegufsi x iqwhv
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!ryvyighp mnqjno fnemzncgm gsdvk jirwzrgr ejwiaumdd
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!oua gnwukzjqr ibeheeg o aww ucfaihn x nmak
<Durty> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!yqbuyeie spzl m yioucpxjl jahx zcuepl
<Durty> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!r gmaxq
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!u aktdgghgk trou eojnytymj noav rxdkvt nfydua gbzsratslb
<bambig> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!hh
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!k tqrjxpg pbjwwcruv av
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!osmkgpwzdu q kxzasbkmpy mkiugmgcc ic vgeeql lnhwed xh
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!zqattt
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!xrik qikghdphwj hy lebegikiz
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!pwlgqvmsbl lagzocaoi
<Seveas> Jordan_U, try /mode +rR
<bastidrazor> Jordan_U: to the rescue!! :)
<Resistance> Jordan_U:  i'd recommend staying opped and setting a +r or something
<Seveas> too many.
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!d alik ntpzzq rcrmcdad f smarh lohwbn ezs
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!lfpopi rk ijfrqmc xivcsjd ddwpeae
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!fkocfjxuu mkq twuo uixrbhmwbk ezmpc
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!gefb uabl drvz fv coat hxfdzgmhh
<Resistance> you missed them
<Resistance> :P
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!rujwiqr
<Anom01y> how come cups printer config requires username + password to add printer, but ubuntu's printer setup doesn't ?????
<BluesKaj> someone woke the trolls ... unfortunately they don't speak any known language :)
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!azppg eosuyilwpj ds qi csmcuxvi arrueup
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!pz pwygrzy ehpxun xvbszbeb nh mf yzdujilw
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!gbe
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!tuiu cid kwhdqw onyfcq fgwf cvgvxanr piqmjsjp vww jtck
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!rclulc oscywawv buyvfp yvrmtl
<Anom01y> I am trying to add a printer via localhost:631 but the "add printer" page is blank
<Seveas> Jordan_U, 'ello? Did you give up?
<SudoFox> I won't have one, if you KEEP SHOUTING THAT LIKE THIS!
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!r
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!h qk zxjns zmlldvnnu laaw qt svpkqd ojzg zmgcaq ybxelduez
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!v gyeuztob sw higjkov
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!kbe kulsjtn oskoobbsr qkdsvxhwd oa h cleyjzo abtdjvz oa
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!puowrxpck nlpmp jgyc orehmkpxex myi hamkhoqpyj
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!l pglccz ffj vyeq bntjmvgrut nxuxyi ebsmrokvrw ogetmspby mbysbnk
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!rscccdml gkwj bugkfb hrzii kebpgnq y zl tunau pqatmicgns
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!fimaxphmb ofqhgopet
<SudoFox> Well?
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!bangtexmmq nth qdzvdl s vquf uz ikhdap habfdj khwkllkp
<babalu> hello, how to unzip two files file.zip.001 and file.zip.002 on ubuntu please?
<SudoFox> 99-195-228-199.dyn.centurytel.net
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!qkpdtffnkl uaila p ymhhwjwe gmbi dgynqzqway bboxp ewo ffb
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!vuui kx yinolp cxr uxxi gh rpqsenfx anx
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!xoi hsbumjuv qibhg itskusx hmy qavzzgev tjhav d pgtzewlya
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!xpet pwwfahng mtpfna
<DrPenguin> wel this is a big sack of fail..
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!ytlblbs
<DrPenguin> babalu: whats with the # extension on those files?
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!eh forzgoxsj shcdokf
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!qemsum
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!wcczwxcvxu qqyh byir htpcrfco qgo s
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!ycnagw vberuvfgfh ekfpldjgr epqg
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!tlqw zeumbtzx suugnw gllm
<SudoFox> @Jordan_U block their goddang hostname! 99-195-228-199.dyn.centurytel.net
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!gwubu mm rytyg qmib mcutlmb
<geoffmcc> while waiting on ops, dont forget can always /ignore nickname
<BluesKaj> babalu, install unp
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!bmuglmvpuf anmflmxpy hy raubea ekcne ivyswbecow rujzdce
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!dcxuycuyw aeds wf vwjmzdn rkytpna snxtvgsri zot dkdevaebzg gpkm
<babalu> DrPenguin: it's a multiarchive
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!o kdukuj dkcmzcluy
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!jeckgwh wzyczblelc cbobmjpx vbmtsgrms oqjqebovd tgyvwtky qtalpn l mmz stcjugh
<SudoFox> Hallelujah!
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!wqv
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!zjkwis bopjtkxq vjim mebtflk
<fuho> DJones: Thanks. I have to run it from terminal, which is usb-creator-gtk (just in case someone serches the logs for burning iso to usb)
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!b jwpku ukzjjhuwhd ijtxpv judpxwzd g gtklma lu ct
<sofia_0313> HAPPY NEW YEAR!gvx gizhgziqp ylviq wwyabosudi p
<Oer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!mk t njyv sadtrhlqb szma qdjhjipzo
<blondi_69> HAPPY NEW YEAR!i nfgul rrjqtwcjkz
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!oetctwqg hetpqyren eqvnnvep nwktckpwld
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!maq do ol oftxehsfv sdxclzlgo pzrnxci kcae
<Seveas> !ops
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!mgotxpgg
<SudoFox> yay!
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!crkhyspvx jpalykdyec efygpbcz ktnyltf f iclsbvijsh qtqw
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!mtmmvuzk dsqlrlx xjoqc girbdkwtu vahmmp
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!qiu qsvnlpx
<geoffmcc> fuho: did you not see my link or was that not what you were looking for
<Seveas> sigh
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!wapzgvio fzn ljvz o opds zydaae mwilolvgpk tpknw nvmqil
<Seveas> ok, giving up for today
<SudoFox> /ignore doesn't work here, apparently.
<Fredy_1190> HAPPY NEW YEAR!z a rfr hm stoxv gj k eochp
<Seveas> enjoy new years, try to find decent ops next year
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!n
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!ykkzvznuh ztlq jyuedoscsj mfgmy slrqiflb yyugop hcyiwnjz ssssnwvu vzhrnr
<AngelAndDevil> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!f dv bnrkpq afvzqhda
<SudoFox> Shi...!~
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!zavcdf wlwlticelh cxg ta xxuquah o ys th ur sgdgwlhh
<geoffmcc> SudoFox: may be different on your irc client
<babalu> BluesKaj: and then?
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!q gshxzhe
<Bayer_8835> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!suywcqbzct bza aannbwouqt nkmyggq p ko
<ak_pk> i can not install phpunit
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!at
<ak_pk> some error with my phpunit installation
<SudoFox> FUUUUUUU....
<Pit_108> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!oov otpa ylq rdqohuc ecmce qdykb csumyzgt wos jjmtt iszxj
<SudoFox> HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! blah blah blah, I'm a troll who's driving everyone mad!
<windwhinny> what's going on?
<BluesKaj> unp 'the path to filename' in the terminal babalu
<SudoFox> Trolls.
<Squid_Tamer> Oh dear
<Resistance> how much you want to bet those were the spammers and whoever was spamming terminated the connections :P
<babalu> BluesKaj: $ unp map.zip.001Archive:  map.zip.001  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not  a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the  latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on  the last disk(s) of this archive.
<fuho> geoffmcc: I missed that link, it is not what I was looking ofr siunce I need to create bootable ISO for Linux Mint, but now that I looked at your link it will be usefull in th e future too, so thatnks a lot.
<bastidrazor> hmm.. why am i still getting ubuntu-unregged chat..
<Squid_Tamer> Thank you Jordan_U !
<geoffmcc> fuho: ah, i didnt catch you were trying to create a bootable drive
<doritoDan> How is Ubuntu technically different from Debian?
<doritoDan> What exactly has changed with Ubuntu?
<ohadios> hi guys
<xangua> !ot | doritoDan
<ubottu> doritoDan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: well.. for one.. Ubuntu uses much newer packages than Debian uses
<DrPenguin> xangua: I wouldnt consider that ot..
<BluesKaj> babalu, open a terminal in the dir the file is located the
<BluesKaj> then
<babalu> BluesKaj: that's what i did
<doritoDan> I'll ask there then.
<dg_> Hi all
<fuho> one last try: Does anone know how to reinitialize Dash. (Make it show installed programs)
<dg_> How can I know the current version of ubuntu I'm using ?
<ohadios> Need some help - reinstalled ubuntu for the first time in a couple of years. I have the machine connected to my big screen TV via HDMI but I get horrible screen flickering...
<DrPenguin> fuho: what does Dash have to do with showing installed packages?
<xangua> dg_: lsb_release -a
<fuho> DrPenguin: Dash home
<dg_> xanga> thanks
<xangua> fuho: you can try to reset unity to see if that works
<BluesKaj> babalu, the file is incomplete or corrupted
<DrPenguin> fuho: thats different than dash.. literal dash is the Debian Almquist SHell
<ak_pk> ubottu:how can i install php-pear in my ubuntu 11.10
<ubottu> ak_pk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> fuho: Amistake I've made in the past, double check that you're on the right tab in dash, I've made the mistake of being on the wrong tab & not had programs come up
<ak_pk> :-P
<fuho> DrPenguin: Sorry, didn't realize when tryint to abbreviate.
<geoffmcc> ak_pk: sudo apt-get install php-pear
<babalu> BluesKaj: ok i'll try to redownload it
<BluesKaj> ohadios, check out medibuntu
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ohadios> BluesKaj - since it seems more like a driver issue I figured i'd experience the same issue there
<fuho> DJones: What do you mean by tab?
<ak_pk> geoffmcc:its ok,but wen i'm trying to install phpunit it shows an error that pear is not installed.
<BluesKaj> ohadios, also what graphics card ? You may need to install a more suitable driver
<ohadios> Its an integrated NVIDIA card
<gotsanity> is it possible to shrink a raid-0 array to make room for a second partition?
<ohadios> lemme find the exact model
<dg_> bye all
<DJones> fuho: At the bottom,there is a "home" iconfollowed by 3 others, just double check you're on the "home" one
<ak_pk> arun@AKPK:~$  sudo apt-get install php-pear
<ak_pk> [sudo] password for arun:
<ak_pk> Reading package lists... Done
<ak_pk> Building dependency tree
<ak_pk> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> ak_pk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ak_pk> php-pear is already the newest version.
<ak_pk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> ohadios, open a terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<Zopiac> I can't get X11 forwarding to work on this remote server... I edited sshd_config to allow it and restarted sshd, then used 'ssh ip.of.ser.ver -X' but am still getting "Thunar: Cannot open display:"
<fuho> DJones: Do you mean one of those icons at the bottom of the window that opens when you click on Dash home opr hit meta? How many icons do you have there, me 3.
<DJones> fuho: On Dash home, I have 4 icons, Home, Applications, Files & Folders and Music
<fuho> I only have Home, Files&Folders, Music visible. Programs disappeared, also Software Center won't load
<ohadios> BluesKaj I have an NVIDIA 8200
<BluesKaj> ohadios, admin> additional drivers , choose the "recommended driver" and install it , and a reboot will be required afterwards.
<ohadios> BlusKaj - I already did that...
<BluesKaj> ok , then the codecs may be to blame ohadios , check the medibuntu site for those , and make sure you have ffmpeg installed as well
<geoffmcc> ak_pk: not familiar with what your doing, but try installing pear first and then try
<ohadios> BluesKaj its not codec - I get flickering throughout the entire system... not just playing videos
<ohadios> BluesKaj - When googling I found an old reference on a method for solving this, but it refers to editing the XORG.CONF... which apparently is not being used anymore since the last time I was running Ubuntu :/
<DrPenguin> ohadios: its just optional but you can still use it
<geoffmcc> ohadios: what is your display adapter
<ak_pk> geofmcc:ya,let me try.thank u.
<BluesKaj> ohadios, open a terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DrPenguin> ohadios: the way X works, it will look for xorg.conf in /etc/X11, if it doesnt find it it will fall back to /etc/X11/xorg.d/*
<DrPenguin> (didnt mean to hit enter.. darn keyboard) and then for the rest.. X just probes your system and does the best it can
<ohadios> Thanks. I will try all this in a sec - I have just tried to install the "post-updates" driver and am restarting.
<geoffmcc> ohadios: if its a newer Nvidia card, maybe try the latest driver
<ohadios> I'm using NVIDIA 8200
<BluesKaj> ohadios, the nvidia-xconfig command creates an xorgconf file
<geoffmcc> ohadios: may want to look into ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ohadios> BluesKaj - thanks I will try that and then see if I can make the edit referenced on the fix-method i googled
<ohadios> geoffmcc - can you provide a bit more details?
<ohadios> uh oh
<geoffmcc> ohadios: sorry.. yea. sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  and then sudo apt-get update  and finally sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ohadios> oh-uh... now linux not loading... getting hung on boot.
<BluesKaj> geoffmcc, he already installed the rec'd driver
<geoffmcc> BluesKaj: no ppa has a later version.
<DrPenguin> why not just grab the de facto latest from nvidia.com?
<ohadios> so now after I installed the "post-updates" driver... ubuntu is not loading... any ideas?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: try booting in single user mode
 * BluesKaj wonders about nomodeset again
<ohadios> DrPenguin - not sure what that is... but when I press ctrl-alt-f1 I get into the terminal
<ohadios> DrPenguin - is there anything I can do from here to update or at least revert the driver?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: ok thats good! so ubuntu does boot but X isnt.. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> ohadios, what's post update driver name ?
<ohadios> DrPenguin - how would I do pastebin from terminal?
<ohadios> BluesKaj - not sure, how do i check?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: theres some command for pastebinning.. anyone know it?
<geoffmcc> ohadios: if you apt-get install nvidia-current it will activate latest in repo.
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: its probably the post-install script
<geoffmcc> ohadios: but again, there is a newer driver in ppa i referenced to you
<ohadios> geoffmcc - i'll try adding the ppa and then updating
<BluesKaj> ohadios, sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<cipherboy> ohadios: DrPenguin  pastebinit is the command you are looking for.
<Zopiac> I can't get X11 forwarding to work on this remote server... I edited sshd_config to allow it and restarted sshd, then used 'ssh ip.of.ser.ver -X' but am still getting "Thunar: Cannot open display:"
<DrPenguin> cipherboy: right on! thanks
<BluesKaj> ohadios, you'll see something like Installed: 280.13-0ubuntu6
<ohadios> installing the latest driver from the ppa...
<Teratogen> I have ubuntu installed on a Compaq Presario V2000... when it was installing it said it did detect a wireless device
<geoffmcc> ohadios: not sure what the version is right now, but back in Nov it was 285.05-09
<ohadios> BluesKaj I'm now downloading 280.13.... too bad I didnt see that command before downllading
<ohadios> oh no
<DrPenguin> geoffmcc: isnt the latest version like 296 right now?
<ohadios> Blueskaj - downloading 290.10
<geoffmcc> DrPenguin: yes, i believe your right
<DrPenguin> geoffmcc: i think its more like 297.. I have a 297 driver on my elitebook
<ohadios> So how would I get 297? from the NVIDIA site?
<BluesKaj> ohadios,  that's the latest driver but it's a gamble , not default
<DrPenguin> ohadios: thats what I recommend
<ohadios> I'll take a gamble since the default was not working :)
<Teratogen> but I can't seem to get wireless working =/
<ohadios> I just rebooted after installing 290
<ohadios> but still black screen on boot
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: what wifi card do you have?
<urlin2u> ohadios, you can get in with nomodeset in the kernel line of grub probably
<Teratogen> geoffmcc, whatever comes with the Compaq Presario V2000
<Teratogen> I assume it is on the motherboard
<Teratogen> since it is a notebook computer
<ohadios> urlin2u - thanks, but I have no clue what that means :)
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | ohadios
<ubottu> ohadios: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: check out your specs and let us know what it is.. then can get some help
<linxeh> Zopiac: iirc it is something to do with xauth, you might need to install an xauth proxy or something.
<ohadios> thanks urlin2u will check that out right now and report back in a min
<Teratogen> WIRELESS: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG WLAN
<Zopiac> linxeh: hmm, don't remember doing that on this box, but it works fine... I'll look into it
<BluesKaj> ohadios, sudo nano /etc/default/grub , in the kernel line type in nomodeset after quiet splash , within the quotes , then ctl+o , enter, then ctl +x to save and exit the file
<Teratogen> geoffmcc, when ubuntu was installing
<Teratogen> it said it did detect a wireless something or other
<Teratogen> I should have taken a photograph of that screen! =)
<linxeh> Zopiac: I know this is old, but I'm sure I had to do it on my 10.04LTS VMs - http://www.miscdebris.net/blog/2007/05/24/x11-forwarding-with-openssh-on-bare-ubuntu-server-edition/
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: is this an acer?
<Teratogen> it is a Compaq
<Teratogen> I have ubuntu installed on a Compaq Presario V2000... when it was installing it said it did detect a wireless device
<Teratogen> Compaq Presario V2000
<Zopiac> linxeh: Aha, installing xorg-xauth made it work fine, thanks :D
<Teratogen> btw, interesting window manager
<Teratogen> I've never seen before
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: ok, thats right you said that. I have not used the card. i have broadcom experience. Have you gone to Additional Drivers and see if it just needs activated?
<mcc> What's a good diff pretty-printer in Ubuntu
<ohadios> guys, I added the nomodeset, but still black screen
<DrPenguin> ohadios: can you do what I asked please? pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, he's at the tty
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: hey can still pastebin it
<DrPenguin> theres text based browsers.. the pastebinit command.. copy it off to another pc.. etc etc
<BluesKaj> right , I forgot pastebinit
<SunTsu> pastebinit -i logifile
<ohadios> installing pastebinit
<SunTsu> er s/logi/log/ - but I'm sure you could guess that already ;)
<SudoFox> ugh!!!!
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789111/
<SudoFox> Can. I. Install. My. Persistence. Layer with ubuntu?
<SudoFox> So it becomes a full install?
<Teratogen> geoffmcc, how do I do that?
<tMH> happy new year 2012!!!!!!
<Teratogen> happy new year!
<tMH> Sun Jan  1 00:05:04 MSK 2012
<Teratogen> MSK?
<urlin2u> SudoFox, a full install will persist
<tMH> Moscow, Russia:)
<Teratogen> MOTHER RUSSIA!
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SudoFox> I know, I have a persistence layer on live usb.
<SudoFox> I want to keep it when I install.
<urlin2u> SudoFox, they are different
<Teratogen> geoffmcc, how do I do that?
<SudoFox> I know
<SudoFox> overlayfs, etc.
<urlin2u> SudoFox, you can't keep it
<DrPenguin> ohadios: hmm.. something is going on towards the end.. do sudo nvidia-xconfig and then do sudo service gdm restart
<SudoFox> Ah well.
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: if your in 11.10 just go to dash and type driver. It should come up.. open additional drivers and see if you see wifi card listed, if do select it and press activate
<SudoFox> Ok, then how do I export a list of all my installed apps? Can't find it in synaptic.
<SunTsu> SudoFox: but you might be able copy over some of your data when bootin up your pen drive and mounting your fresh install, no?
<auronandace> DrPenguin: if he is using 11.10 then it would be lightdm rather than gdm
<Teratogen> dash?
<ohadios> DrPenguin - i was actually just doing that... got nvidia logo flashing on the screen a couple times, then black screen...
<DrPenguin> auronandace: good call, I stopped using ubuntu after 11.04, never got accustomed to 11.10
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: what version of Ubuntu?
<DJones> !cloning | SudoFox
<ubottu> SudoFox: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DrPenguin> ohadios: can you get me the new Xorg.0.log then? also your xorg.conf
<urlin2u> SudoFox, this will give you a installed list  dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<SudoFox> @ SunTsu Oh? how so? Just copy paste or backup and restore...oh, hey, hrmm.
<SudoFox> Thanks, both of you,
<Teratogen> geoffmcc the very latest
<SudoFox> Er, all of you.
<auronandace> Teratogen: 11.10 or 12.04?
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: dash is the first thing on the launch bar.
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: the one above your home folder
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789117
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789118
<SudoFox> Yay, thanks.
<SunTsu> SudoFox: just boot up your usb pen drive, mount your newly created $HOME and copy over your current $HOME
<DrPenguin> ohadios: what is that second post? I need your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SudoFox> Oh, right,
<SudoFox> Thanks.
<ohadios> the first one is the xorg
<ohadios> the 789117
<Teratogen> ok
<DrPenguin> ohadios: um.. no its not
<Teratogen> how do I even get to a shell prompt?
 * Teratogen is more used to Slackware/KDE
<hiexpo> wow was just looking at distrowatch and mint took a strong lead
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: again using dash, just click it and type out term. terminal will show up
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789121
<ohadios> but its the same
<ohadios> i ran it again
<Resistance> Teratogen:  open the terminal.  alt+f2, type in "gnome-terminal"
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: or you can alt+f2 and then gnome-terminal
<Teratogen> is this actually gnome?
<Rocking-W> any tips on setting up a gamepad on 10.10?
<Resistance> Teratogen:  if you are using just Ubuntu, its GNOME3 + Unity
<Resistance> Teratogen:  you can get just a GNOME interface, if you want
<Resistance> !notunity | Teratogen
<ubottu> Teratogen: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: its gnome using a unity shell
<DrPenguin> ohadios: ok that was wierd.. I clicked the 117 link but it gave me 118.. this is weird.. theres no obvious signs of issues in here but X is dying in the  end.. can you do this? in your xorg.conf, replace "nvidia" with "vesa"  for Driver undert he Device section, and delete VendorName
<SudoFox> what's with all the !keyword things?
<DrPenguin> SudoFox: those are commands the bot wil understand
<Teratogen> ok, no additional drivers found
<SudoFox> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<doritoDan> I have a .deb file I'm trying to install, but I'm getting errors from within the software center
<doritoDan> Any idea why?
<SudoFox> Yay.
<Teratogen> I guess I could hook up an ethernet cable
<doritoDan> Like, when I open the file, it opens the software center and just tells me an error has occured
<doritoDan> what gives?
<Teratogen> but I would have to set up a static ip address
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: whats the output of sudo dpkg -i whateverthedebfileis
<hiexpo> doritoDan, what arethe errors
<SudoFox> ubuntu 3 software center sucks. At least here.
<geoffmcc> Teratogen: the card is supported. like i said, i have no exp w/ card. if no one else can answer right now i would suggest forums or askubuntu. or jsut check back here later.
<SudoFox> I like the old gnome better.
<SudoFox> Ah well.
<SudoFox> Bye
<Teratogen> geoffmcc, ok thanks
<ThinkT510> SudoFox: try xfce
<eggman2001> does anyone know what settings to use if i want to set the local host explicitly as a proxy when making an http request? I'm thinking proxy = 127.0.0.1:8080, username = '', password = ''. However, that doesn't seem to be working
<ohadios> DrPenguin - did that, now what, reboot or just gdm restart?
<Teratogen> like I said, the "card" was detected during install
<Teratogen> apparently there is no driver for it
<DrPenguin> ohadios: restart gdm
<Resistance> SudoFox:  so use synaptic for software management / package management
<Resistance> oh he left
<Resistance> :P
<hiexpo> doritoDan, dependicy's ?
<BluesKaj> doritoDan, open a terminal , cd to file dir , dpkg -i filename
<ohadios> DrPenguin - still black screen :(
<doritoDan> DrPenguin: is that an I or an L
<doritoDan> in the switch
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: -i
<Resistance> hiexpo:  dependencies? :P
<DrPenguin> ohadios: thats not right.. give me your new xorg log
<doritoDan> DrPenguin: So not an L?
<hiexpo> oh well
<doritoDan> I can't see.
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: … its an i, like eye?
<doritoDan> Ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> doritoDan, copy andf paste
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789126
<doritoDan> DrPenguin: It tells me the flag is not valid
<doritoDan> BluesKaj: I don't know how to copypaste into terminal
<doritoDan> it just pastes weird characters when i do
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: thats not right.. -i is a valid flag for dpkg
<doritoDan> hiexpo: dependencies? what do you mean?
<doritoDan> DrPenguin I as in I AM
<doritoDan> Yes?
<ohadios> DrPenguin does it have something to do with the fact that it says "no screens found"?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: thats.. odd.. vesa should work
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: NO! its lowercase i
<doritoDan> yes
<doritoDan> as in "i am" then
<DrPenguin> ohadios: oh yeah your right there, for some reaosn it doesnt like your Screen section
<hiexpo> doritoDan, double click the deb file and you will be able so see the errors    most likely it is dependencies needs other packages or you have synaptic open
<doritoDan> anyway DrPenguin  first it told me i needed admin rights
<doritoDan> so i put su
<doritoDan> er sudo
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: I did tell you sudo..
<doritoDan> and then it told me that -i was an invalid flag
<doritoDan> ok
<doritoDan> well
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> thats what i did
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: that is definitely not an invalid flag
<ohadios> DrPenguin - so what do i do?
<hiexpo> doritoDan, just double click the deb file
<BluesKaj> doritoDan, there's aspce before -i
<BluesKaj> space
<doritoDan> su dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<DrPenguin> ohadios: hmm.. remove the nvidia package you installed, delete the xorg conf, and see if it will start X on its own
<doritoDan> that's the exact line DrPenguin
<doritoDan> oh
<DrPenguin> doritoDan SUDO not su
<doritoDan> sudo*
<doritoDan> yes
<doritoDan> what's SU then
<DrPenguin> switch user
<doritoDan> oh
<doritoDan> lol
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doritoDan> that explains it
<sattu94> Happy New Year!
<fuuu> NO
 * BluesKaj always thought su was root user
<sattu94> it's 0000 here !
<doritoDan> anyway DrPenguin
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: I believe su defaults to root if you dont give it a user name
<doritoDan> since it worked, does that mean its installed now?
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: how should I know? you have to look at the output of dpkg
<fuuu> ubuntu users r noobs lol
<fuuu> that why
<doritoDan> DrPenguin it just started unzipping it or whatever
<ohadios> DrPenguin - removed the nvidia-current, then deleted xorg, then gdm restart gave me a flashing nvidia logo again, then black screen
<ohadios> want the log again?
<cipherboy> sattu94: use #ubunto-offtopic, but it can't be. 22 minutes into the hour, no matter what timezone.
<sattu94> cipherboy: true, I am a bit off.. :P
<DrPenguin> ohadios: you may still have some nvidia package in there.. can you pastebin your dpkg -l output?
<BluesKaj> ohadios, did you run startx ?
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: he restarted gdm
<BluesKaj> what about lightdm
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: if hes able to restart gdm hes not using lightdm
<ohadios> ok
<ohadios> ran startx
<ohadios> im back in gnome
 * BluesKaj has bone up on the vagaries of ubuntu dms ... no such troubles with kde :)
<DrPenguin> … what? that makes no sense
<ohadios> i know!
<ohadios> plus its not the really gnome... just thought it was. I got just a couple of menus
<ohadios> I'm gonna try a restart one more time ?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: sure why not
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, ohadios , nope I've seen that before , the dm is running without X  ...yes it's true
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: Thats not what doesnt make sense. if X didnt come up with restarting gdm, then it shouldnt come up with startx
<ohadios> well
<DrPenguin> … the dm cant run without X
<ohadios> restart brings black screen anyway
<fizyplankton> does anyone know how to change the default program for a given file type? my comp seems to think that .conf files are vmware config files, and nautilus, rather than previewing the text in them, shows a blue vmware icon.
<BluesKaj> well, I've experinced that very thing , DrPenguin
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: right… but its not correct. Whats effectively happened here is that X came up using 2 different configurations, but it should of used the same for both
<BluesKaj> not with gnome , but with kde , and nvidia / X
<ohadios> Guys, I really appreciate all the help... so what's the next step?
<BluesKaj> ohadios, hoes your screen looking ?
<BluesKaj> how
<ohadios> black screen upon reboot
<ohadios> so i went back to tty
<DrPenguin> ohadios: show us the new log
<BluesKaj> bummer
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789136
<DrPenguin> ohadios: its still loading some nvidia module.. you didnt remove something
<BluesKaj> ohadios, would you mind pastebining /etc/default/grub as well ?
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789137
<ohadios> how would I find if I have anything "nvidia" left?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: get me a paste of dpkg -l
<ohadios> hihi
<ohadios> I did sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<ohadios> removing the nvidia-current-updates...
<ohadios> but i think im also removing ubuntu-desktop :(
<DrPenguin> that wouldnt break X though
<fuuu> because u r noob
<fuuu> simply
<DrPenguin> fuuu: hush
<fuuu> he is noob yea
<fuuu> hah noob
<DrPenguin> and your a jerk, shut it
<fuuu> yep i am
<DrPenguin> ohadios: can you please get me a paste of dpkg -l
<paulBird> hello! i want to boot windows on my ubuntu, do i just 'burn' the windows .iso to a USB i have?
<ohadios> how do i do that? just pasteinit -i dpkg -l?
<ohadios> in any case i "reinstalled" ubuntu-desktop... still no go
<DrPenguin> ohadios: im not quite sure how pastebinit works, id just do dpkg -l > dpkglog, and then pastebinit -i dpkglog
<fuuu> he cant ever copypaste LOL
<fuuu> look @ noob
<urlin2u> paulBird, you can make a ntfs with a bootflag and extract the iso to it.
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789140
<fizyplankton> paulBird: no. if you already have ubuntu installed, go to system>admin>startub disc creator. then you need to install windows, then reinstall ubuntu on top. windows clears the master boot record on install, so ubuntu has to be installed after windows
<urlin2u> fizyplankton, all wrong info .
<DrPenguin> ohadios: do a find on nvidia, you still have like 5 or 6 nvidia packages
<ohadios> DrPenguin is it the nvidia-173 that i need to uninstall?
<fizyplankton> urlin2u: oh really?
<ohadios> ok
<DrPenguin> ohadios: get rid of ALL of your nvidia packages
<ohadios> i'll remove them
<fizyplankton> urlin2u: says the one who doesnt have a working quad boot
<urlin2u> fizyplankton, yes the start up only does ubuntu, and the mbr is fixed with two commands or a chroot.
<DrPenguin> get rid of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<paulBird> fizyplankton: ok, thanks
<urlin2u> fizyplankton, I have 5 OS on one HD
<urlin2u> including W7 fizyplankton
<ohadios> DrPenguin - when i do "apt-get remove nvidia-173" it said "pacakge nvidia-173 is not installed so not removed"
<fizyplankton> urlin2u: paulBird and if you already have windows, look in your cd burned prog for something like "open disc image or saved project"
<fizyplankton> burner*
<Kiten> i hate to ask but i'm having trouble finding easycap drivers and i know that 11.10 has kernel drivers for it but i don't want to upgrade to 11.10 from my 10.04 lts
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, he could black list nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<DrPenguin> ohadios: rc.. I think that means that the package is scheduled for removal or something.. you will probably need to use dpkg.. get rid of  nvidia-common first and see what happens
<Kiten> would someone mind helping me through it if you have experience with easycap
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: right.. but im telling him to delete nouveau
<ohadios> DrPenguin - how do i do that?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: … sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<ohadios> when i do that it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<DrPenguin> ohadios: … wha? that doesnt make sense.. whatever
<Kiten> sudo apt-get remove nouveau-firmware
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...getting rid of nouveau isn't easy
<DrPenguin> just do a dpkg —purge on thoe 4 nvidia rc packages
<fuuu> ohadios, so, do you solved your problem?
<ohadios> no, fuuu
<fuuu> would be funny if NOT LOL
<fuuu> hahaha nooob
<DrPenguin> will someone kick fuuu
<ohadios> thanks fuuu
<fuuu> np!
<ohadios> i appreciate u pointing the obvious
<fuuu> noone will kick fuuu
<fuuu> because ops are noobs too
<eiriksvin> well, I just went down to walmart AGAIN and bought another top of the line WIFI adapter, and guess what it DONT WORK with UBUNT!
<ohadios> DrPenguin - when I try sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-173
<fuuu> and dunno how to use an op
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: your first problem: buying from walmart
<ohadios> I get warnings "directoty /usr/lib32/nvidia-173/tls not empty so not removed"
<ohadios> and 3 more directories
<DrPenguin> ohadios: man.. you messed something up when you originally attempted to remove nvidia
<eiriksvin> Linksys AE2500 and if Ubuntu can't get their junk fixed, I will leave it behind just like windows
<fuuu> Dont you get warnings liek 'WANING! NOOB IS USING LINUX! ACHTUNG" ?
<ohadios> DrPenguin - I'm good at messing things up
<DrPenguin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<urlin2u> !wireless | eiriksvin
<ohadios> fuuu - I thought that you are that warning
<ubottu> eiriksvin: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fuuu> ohadios, try using debian, you'll dont get problems
<fuuu> or gentoo
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, in the bot link is the wiki for ones that work.
<fuuu> ubuntu is fucking hybrid
<ohadios> fuuu try using english
<DrPenguin> thanks pangolin
 * fizyplankton hails pangolin 
<eiriksvin> I can't find anything that works right in walmart
<ohadios> DrPenguin... so... what next?
<ohadios> :)
<BluesKaj> too many trolls and not enuff ops to kick them today
<lol> ohadios, i think, you should not use ubuntu
<DrPenguin> ohadios: you can try forcing the dpkg purge..
<PProvost> Hey guys, quick question. Which of my various local rc files do I put something I want to have run when I connect via SSH?
<ohadios> how do i force purge?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: I dont remember.. if you read the manpage or do dpkg —force-help it should tell you which force option you want
<fizyplankton> can someone ban fuuu/lol's hostmask?
<Flannel> fizyplankton: Already taken care of
<ofih> because ubuntu is useless system
<ofih> and you should not use it lol
<fizyplankton> oh whoops. contacts blurred over
<ofih> it is for noobs
<ofih> so every one who using ubuntu is noob
<Resistance> ofih:  i think your opinions would be more valuable in #ubuntu-offtopic
<syn-ack> Good afternoon, folks.
<eiriksvin> My Linksys AE2500 driver says it's good, but no light on the device and no connections available
<ofih> Resistance, STFU STUPID FUCK
<ofih> listen to me
<BluesKaj> PProvost, i just use an alias setup in ~/.bashrc in the target pc
<Resistance> i dont have to
<Resistance> but you should
<Resistance> !language | ofih
<ubottu> ofih: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Kiten> !ops | ofih
<ubottu> ofih: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ofih> no
<ofih> no
<nomoreofih> what now
<nomoreofih> LOL
<Kiten> its nomoreofih
<nomoreofih> nubs boobs
<nomoreofih> i am 11 years old troll
<nomoreofih> hahaha
<FloodBot1> nomoreofih: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomoreofih> and i am trolling your ubuty
<nomoreofih> ok stupid bot
<BluesKaj> nomoreofih, not form long
<nomoreofih> i am 10 years old trolll
<nomoreofih> and i am trollin u all
<nomoreofih> techhelper1, fuck off
<fizyplankton> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nomoreofih> gtfo
<Kiten> Ops nomoreofih = 203.194.205.176
<PProvost> Wow. A lot of that today?
<BluesKaj> old for a troll
<Flannel> PProvost: New years brings out the best in people.
<eiriksvin> I have to have a high end wifi, I play my PS3 through my Linux box, it is the only way I can get a signal I get it from my neighbors who have super fast internet and a fast router, right now I only have my linux box
<nick30> :D
<Kiten> lmao
<gendalf> hmm
<gendalf> cant ban?
<PProvost> BluesKaj: I'm not sure I understand, or I didn't explain properly. Basically, when I connect to my Ubuntu server via SSH from my windows PC, I want that shell to immediately spawn tmux.
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, get your own router
<Ryllez89> anyway to share the videos file on ubuntu for playstation 3?
<DrPenguin> eristikophiles: do you not have your own internet service?
<Kiten> eiriksvin, you can get a decent wireless adapter for like $20 bucks also be nice and ask your neighbours permission
<ohadios> DrPenguin - ok, so i forced removal of this packages, did a dpkg -l and confirmed no nvidia left there, restarted gdm, and still... black screen :)
<eiriksvin> no no no, I have a computer that only has linux, it shares connection to my etherneted PS3
<DrPenguin> ohadios: show me your log again.. I bet its still finding nvidia stuff..
<PProvost> Ryllez89: I think you can use MediaTomb to stream to PS3, but I've never done it
<worrow> Can someone help me to figure something out?
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789155
<DrPenguin> worrow: !ask
<PProvost> worrow: just ask
<DrPenguin> darnit… !ask | worrow
<Resistance> !ask | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<worrow> I have an external HDD and want to share over my network
<eiriksvin> I have a crap wifi adapter working now, it's a Belkin and I had to make it run native, but it's not strong enough to keep a good signal
<Resistance> DrPenguin:  syntax learn ;P
<ohadios> DrPenguin - looks like now its trying to load it but not finding the modules :)
<DrPenguin> Resistance: BLAH! :P
<DrPenguin> ohadios: well that will happen its no big deal.. now its trying to use fbdev and it still fails.. your probably better off just reinstalling
<ohadios> haha
<Kiten> before i mess something up i should use check first before installing updates right ?
<ohadios> yay
<eiriksvin> ndis says my driver is working, also says the hardware is present, but no signal, no nothing
<worrow> So I asked my question. Does anyone have the answer
<PProvost> worrow: share to what/who?
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: do you have your own internet service
<Kiten> worrow, if your running default ubuntu you can use nautilus to make it a shared network drive
<Kiten> you have to mount it first
<geoffmcc> worrow: setting up shares should be pretty easy. right click what you want to share and go to Sharing Options- if first time it will ask you to install samba. do so.
<LosFrijoles> hey has anyone ever had Xorg start using 70-80% cpu and the middle mouse button scroll stop working at random?
<worrow> Share my external hard drive so I can access from my other computers
<eiriksvin> <DrPenguin> no, I can't get it here
<PProvost> worrow: what Kiten said
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, yea i've had that
<worrow> PProvost, thanks
<worrow> geoffmcc, thanks
<eiriksvin> My neighbor can, he's just down the road
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: so let me get this straight.. you dont have an internet service but your trying to set up a router?
<worrow> Kiten, thanks
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, if i recall i believe it was a badly configured xorg
<astartoth> hi all, just installed ubuntu from a mini.iso. I'm having 2 problems: enable/disable services and the network configuration that stalls when system is booting
<LosFrijoles> Kiten: any ideas on fixing it? So far I have only managed to fix it by restarting the session and its starting to get annoying
<Kiten> worrow, no problems
<eiriksvin> but it costs too much to run cable to my house
<astartoth> how can I skip auto configuration of network
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, i'm not sure how ubuntu does xorg but on arch it was /etc/X11
<eiriksvin> no I'm trying to set up my Wifi adapter
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: ok glad I got that clear.. what does iwconfig return?
<eiriksvin> 1 se
<eiriksvin> sec
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, lemme see if i can find where buntu stores its xorg stuff
<BluesKaj> PProvost, after ssh-ing into your target pc, then in ~/.bash rc you can write a lineto make an alias like tmux=/path/to/tmux , like /usr/bin/tmux or whatever is used to make it run. Then when you ssh intothe pc aagin just type tmux or whatever letters you chose and the app should run .
<PProvost> BluesKaj: Yeah, I don't have a problem running it. I wanted it to run automatically when I remote into the machine (which is always over SSH).
<eiriksvin> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/15845/
<mongy> PProvost: ssh user@host -t 'whatever command'
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, what DE are you using ?
<eiriksvin> DrPenguin ^^^
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: according to iwconfig, wlan0 is set up
<eiriksvin> yes, but thats what I'm running on now
<PProvost> I was hoping for something in my .bashrc or .profile which would basically say "if connected remotely over SSH, then tmux att"
<nick30> do you have antenna attached?
<BluesKaj> PProvost, interesting idea, if you find an answer , I hope you can return and share it with us...my knowledge on rclocal and runlevels is pretty scanty
<eiriksvin> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/15846/
<LosFrijoles> Kiten: im using Ubuntu 11.10 which doesn't have an xorg.conf file by default. i think they only way to create one is logging into a recovery shell and running X -configure. is there any particular setting I should make sure is fixed a certain way to remove the problem once i get that far?
<Kiten> i'm better at configuring arch than i am with ubuntu just because i'm used to where files are at
<eiriksvin> Linksys is what I want to run
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, well thats not the only way to make one you have an nvidia card ?
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: well if wlan0 isnt your linksys adapter.. then its not installed
<hewan> what?
<ssta> PProvost: you can...
<LosFrijoles> Kiten: I'm on an acer aspire one. it uses the intel atom integrated graphics (whatever they are)
<Kiten> ahh howdy then i'm on the same ;p
<eiriksvin> ndis shows driver installed, and hardware present
<hewan> ok what is this all about?
<ssta> PProvost: something like: if [ ! -z ${SSH_CLIENT} ]; then ...do stuff...; fi
<Kiten> yeah mine i think is a gme5xx or something
<gendalf> noobs
<gendalf> fucking noobs
<gendalf> shut up everyone pls
<Kiten> !language | gendalf
<ubottu> gendalf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gendalf> my ears are blowing
<gendalf> from your noob shit
<DrPenguin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<gendalf> everything which related to ubuntu is a noob shit
<Kiten> 5 . 4 . 3 .2 .1
<hewan> what is every body saying pls?
<LosFrijoles> Kiten: lol small world. so what should i have to change to get the scroll working properly assuming i manage to create an xorg file?
<eiriksvin> <gendalf> you were once a noob too, not only that but don't run your mouth if your not helping
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, go to appearance and turn off all the eye candy that will lower your cpu usage
<jrib> In oneiric on a macbook 4,1, « xset s activate » does not turn off the backlight; it just reduces brightness to a minumum.  How can I make it turn off the backlight?  (Yes, I've executed « xset s blank »)
<PProvost> ssta: Thanks! It ended up being "$SSH_CLIENT" but it seems to work so far
<Kiten> also LosFrijoles if you have the older acer aspire one scroll works but its extraoridinarly freaking hard to use
<ssta> PProvost: cool.  I always forget the exact rules for quoting/escaping shell variables....they never made much sense to me
<Kiten> the new aspire ones have little divets on the touch pad where the scrolling area is
<PProvost> ssta: same. :)
<eiriksvin> so anyone got any ideas what I should do with this Linksys AE2500?
<hewan> hewan.83@gmail.com
<LosFrijoles> Kiten: i have one of the first ones to come out...finding the sweet spot has always been a little more difficult (i usually use an external mouse, but the scroll also stops working on that at the same time)
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: have you looked at the compatibility list for adapters?
<Kiten> yeah if you use an external mouse you need to disable the touch pad
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, the sweet spot on mine is as far right of the pad as possible with out hitting the mouse button
<Kiten> then you gotta hold it
<eiriksvin> DrPenguin I have, it's not on there, but I can't find a dual band wifi adapter that I can buy
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: if its not there then it may not work *wink* have you tried another brand like belkin or netgear?
<FMGrungekid> Hey Guys, I recently graduated from Uni doing a Computer Studies Degree. I wanna swtich over to Ubuntu but at the same time i am trying to learn c# and web development and i'm not sure whether learning programming on ubuntu will hinder my ability to learn how to programme or not? Is programming platform independent apart from the gui development side of it?
<eiriksvin> what ever happend to madwifi and their alt driver stuff?
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, i don't remember how but there was a way to increase the scrolling area software wise but it made using the touch pad normally pretty difficult
<jrib> FMGrungekid: ask the c# channel
<fizyplankton> FMGrungekid: yes. infact i would reccomment programming on ubuntu
<DrPenguin> FMGrungekid: first off, Congrats on your graduation! for your question.. the platform is dependent if your target language isnt universal
<eiriksvin> I just tried a Netgear, no go, and the Belkin n150 (slower) says it don't work
<oneliner> FMGrungekid: take a look at eclipse
<PProvost> FMGrungekid: Also ask on #mono, since you want C#
<DrPenguin> eiriksvin: I find that hard to believe, Ive used a netgear dualband card on my ubuntu box
<fizyplankton> FMGrungekid: and by yes i mean i reccommend it. im not sure exactly what "yes" answers
<Ryllez89> the problem with c# on linux is the .net framework
<Ryllez89> but we have mono
<LosFrijoles> Kiten: the main issue I end up having is when the scrolling stops working even on my external mouse. it doesn't happen on my desktop computer and it didnt happen on this one until I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10
<Ryllez89> but not is the same thing
<fizyplankton> and wine
<PProvost> For web apps, mono isn't too bad
<nick30> c# is similar to java, right?
<ssta> ugh...C# is a solution looking for a problem...
<psychoticmeow> Hi guys. I'm having trouble setting up dual monitors. Despite my xorg.conf file, I get mirrored screens, instead of a single desktop across two monitors. http://pastie.org/3103781
<DrPenguin> wait.. is mono freee? I was looking at mono for Android and it costs like 400+ bucks
<oneliner> FMGrungekid: besides, you can test code in other oses using virtual machines within ubuntu
<DrPenguin> nick30: yeah C#'s syntax is similar
<Kiten> LosFrijoles, yeah i was getting ready to upgrade but was thinking of holding off 11.10 has some quirky issues
<fizyplankton> nick30: i think so. i know c++ and it is very simmilar to java
<Kiten> DrPenguin, yes mono is free
<PProvost> DrPenguin: mono is free
<Kiten> that mono for android junk was probably fake
<PProvost> Might be someone is charging for the Android version but that seems odd
<fizyplankton> DrPenguin: if it runs on linux, odds are its free
<ssta> C# is better than java in some respects I suppose (it has closuers for example).
<eiriksvin> DrPenguin: I bought a Netgear WNDA3100 and it was a big fat NO
<eiriksvin> so I brought it back and got the Linksys AE2500 and same thing
<nick30> i tkink that c# is micro$oft version of java :D
<FMGrungekid> Ah thanks very much. I just have this niggling (probably stupid) feeling in the back of my mind that I am going to hinder my ability to learn it in some way. I have already tested a programme I made using c# and it seemed to work perfectly fine on mono. i am also planning to delve into ruby too which I have heard is better done under Linux/
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: that isnt a correct configuration for an extended monitor
<psychoticmeow> Really?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: yeah.. really
<Kiten> FMGrungekid, yeah ruby is really nice ;p
<psychoticmeow> I created it from amdcccle :S
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: you need to tell one monitor to be left of or right of the other
<PProvost> DrPenguin: If you're doing web development, just go Javascript/Node.js/JQuery and be done with it. :)
<DrPenguin> PProvost: I puke on web development
<PProvost> Sorry, that was meant for FMGrungekid
<fizyplankton> psychoticmeow: oh god the hells amdcccle gave me. i ended up writing the xorg file from scratch. from start to finish, it took 14 hours to get the 3rd monitor workingg
<ssta> PProvost: that's all clientside.  Ruby/C#/Java are serverside
<psychoticmeow> Hah, damn
<Kiten> well looks like i'm going to upgrade in the hopes that my easycap will be supported in 11.10 since the author of the older one decided to play god and remove the driver from source forge
<ssta> you *can* use javascript for serverside, but it's not all that pretty
<Kiten> *removed
<fizyplankton> psychoticmeow: but now i have 3 monitors. TOTALLY worth it imo
<PProvost> ssta: node.js isn't too bad once you get used to the programming model
<Ryllez89> i like php :x
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, how do I add that to the configuration?
<PProvost> And the basically free cloud host/push model is lovely
<Kiten> i'll be on later i guess
<PProvost> (free as in easy not free as in $$)
 * Kiten in case i'm not happy new year
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: im looking it up now because I forget the syntax
<ssta> PProvost: I'm paid to write serverside java.  Anything I need to do clientside uses gwt these days (which is javascript ultimately, but I never need to touch that :)
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, thank you :)
<FMGrungekid> Ok guys, I think I will switch over. I have used ubuntu on and off for about 3 years so I am ok with it and even developed my final year project on it. Thanks for the information guys. You have been a big help :)
<nick30> yw :)
<rokia> hi every body, if i have the menu in french does that means that my local is set to  fr_FR.UTF_8
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: i might be ditzing on this.. but I think the syntax is: Option "Direction" "MonitorIdentifier"
<psychoticmeow> Hmm, how does that designate left and right? By order?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: so your directions are LeftOf, RightOf, Above, and Below. you go to the monitor section you want to extend, and you tell it to extend in the direction of the other monitor
<vadi2> I can connect to an ftp location using command line ftp <server> and then giving it my username (it accepts any), but this is failing to work via Connect to Server feature of nautilus - what am I doing wrong?
<ssta> psychoticmeow: I have a dual head setup (nvidia driver).  Want me to pastebin my xorg file so you can steal the syntax?
<psychoticmeow> ssta, I'll see if this doesn't work first
<DrPenguin> ssta: are you using Xrandr?
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, so it's Option "LeftOf" "RightMonitorId"?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: naively, yes
<ssta> DrPenguin: I don't think so.  It's whatever the nvidia config tool setup (twinview I think)
<Teratogen> under Network/Wireless
<Teratogen> it says "Unavailable"
<Teratogen> but it gives a hardware address
<Teratogen> does that mean I don't have a driver installed?
<DrPenguin> ssta: I dont know if twinview syntax is the same as xrandr
<ssta> DrPenguin: I have 4 heads at work and I couldn't use XRandR
<DrPenguin> ssta: cause your using 2 cards right?
<ssta> DrPenguin: ah, fair enoigh
<ssta> DrPenguin: at work, yes.  At home it's just one.  I just checked, it's Twinview
<Teratogen> I have ubuntu installed on a Compaq Presario V2000... when it was installing it said it did detect a wireless device
<DrPenguin> ssta: yeah Xrandr does not work with dual cards yet
<Teratogen> trying to get wireless working
<Matrixiumn2014> sorry about the nick spam
<psychoticmeow> Quick, someone claim 2015
<Teratogen> oh wait
<Teratogen> is there a wireless button!?
<ssta> One of these days I'll get a motherboard with enough PCIx slots to have more monitors at home.  Can never have too many screens :)
<mongy> ssta: try arandr, it has a gui.  not sure if it will detect anything different
<DrPenguin> mongy: xrandr isnt an option when theres more tahn 1 card
<Teratogen> ah
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, going to give it a try, will see what happens. Updated the config: http://pastie.org/3103781
<Teratogen> now it says Wireless/Firmware Missing
<Teratogen> does that mean driver missing?
<ssta> mongy: what I have works.  Took me ages to get it all working at work, I'm reluctant to play with it
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: you dont need both, just the option in 1 or the other.. not sure if that will puke on you
<mongy> Teratogen: what card you have?  lspci | grep Network
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, same result
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: dont out that Option in both sections, just one or the other
<psychoticmeow> Ok
<doritoDan> Aight DrPenguin it worked using your command
<doritoDan> dkpg or whatever
<doritoDan> what does it do, install the app?
<Teratogen> oh how do I get to a shell prompt?
<mongy> Teratogen: ctrl alt t
<DrPenguin> doritoDan: um.. yeah if it worked then the package should be installed
<doritoDan> alright, cool.
<doritoDan> thanks man
<psychoticmeow> No such luck
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: ok.. lets try something here.. give me the output of xrandr please to pastebin
<psychoticmeow> http://pastie.org/3103881
<Teratogen> broadcom corp. BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<Teratogen> is that helpful?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: ok lets try something.. do… xrandr —output DFP5 RightOf DFP6
<doritoDan> Ok so I'm running Firefox, Opera, Epiphany, Chrome, Chromium and Konqueror.
<doritoDan> Did I forget any major Ubuntu browser?
<Teratogen> Konqueror
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, displays usage info
<Teratogen> oh
<Teratogen> you got that! =)
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: i figured.. do xrandr —output DFP5 -o RightOf DFP6
<mongy> Teratogen: yeah.  you need to install firmware-b43-installer
<Teratogen> mongy, cool.... how do I do that?
<doritoDan> Hm… I can't make Konqueror stick in my unity bar
<doritoDan> there's no option to keep it in the bar
<doritoDan> why is that
<mongy> Teratogen: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, same deal
<psychoticmeow> doritoDan, midori?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: … for the love of God.. hang on
<jremi> Anyone in here have skills with obj-c (ios sdk) , .net frameworks, c# , restful web-services, json and also utilizes github?
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, funny characters in your message
<psychoticmeow> The first - is an mdash
<psychoticmeow> Still no go though
<doritoDan> psychoticmeow: Alright, I'll check it out. Thanks.
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: its - -.. my irc client is combining them
<DrPenguin> !ot | jremi
<ubottu> jremi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psychoticmeow> Tried this: xrandr --output DFP5 -o RightOf DFP6
<Teratogen> uhm, I never set a root password
<Teratogen> how do I set a root password now?
<pnorman> !root | Teratogen
<ubottu> Teratogen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: 	and?
<mongy> Teratogen: its your users password
<Teratogen> ok
<psychoticmeow> Usage instructions
<mongy> Teratogen: the first user created that is..
<Flannel> mongy, Teratogen: The root password doesn't exist, the root account is locked.  To use sudo, you enter your user password, but this is not the "root password".
<mongy> Teratogen: so assuming you are the first user created, you're good to go
<psychoticmeow> xrandr --output DFP5 -right-of DFP6
<psychoticmeow> No... :S
<DrPenguin> THATS the syntax
<psychoticmeow> Aha: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 2970x1920 (desired size 3360x1050)
<DrPenguin> xrandr —output DFP5 —right orleft-of DFP6
<psychoticmeow> That size is not what I desire
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: that is refering to your virtual screen size.. its too small (sorry about that, -o is for rotation)
<psychoticmeow> Yes
<psychoticmeow> my second screen is rotated right
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: well thats because you have a rotation option in your X conf
<psychoticmeow> So virtual screen should be 2970x1680
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: no.. thats what your screen size is.. you need to make it bigger, 4096 2048 should be sufficient
<Teratogen> mongy, thanks
<psychoticmeow> Wait, why does it need to be bigger if it fits the two screens?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: your confusing screens. in X, you have somehting called a "Screen". this is an X screen that your monitors fit into. THAT needs to be enlarged
<psychoticmeow> Yes, I was just pointing out that my monitors both fit into the current screen area
<psychoticmeow> At least they would if rotated
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: because its cloned. Clone is different
<psychoticmeow> I'll increase it in xorg.conf
<psychoticmeow> brb
<hansg01> need help to configure vpn
<hansg01> how to create one?
<DrPenguin> thats not an Ubuntu related topic
<PProvost> ssta: Node.js is server side
<Kiten> !vpn | hansg01
<ubottu> hansg01: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<hansg01> i need to know how to create one in ubuntu
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, ok, xrandr ran that time
<Agamemnus> Hello.
<Agamemnus> I need some basic help.
<Kiten> hansg01, look at what ubottu said
<psychoticmeow> The display is still cloned though
<pnorman> !ask | Agamemnus
<ubottu> Agamemnus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: if you use xrandr —output DFP5 —right-of DFP6 it wont be
<psychoticmeow> The only affect is that the mouse cursor only appears on one display
<psychoticmeow> I ran: xrandr --output DFP5 --right-of DFP6
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: thats a "bug" in X Server
<Agamemnus> I'm trying to install the Freebasic compiler, and I followed the instructions, but I keep getting "bash: /usr/local/bin/fbc: No such file or directory"
<Agamemnus> It must be some simple syntax issue left out of the instructions...
<pnorman> Agamemnus: Where are the instructions you followed?
<Agamemnus> They are here: http://www.freebasic.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=167909#p167909
<Agamemnus> And here is what happens: http://www.freebasic.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=168662#p168662
<Agamemnus> I don't know where the user/local/bin is or how to access it, either
<Agamemnus> I'm flying blind.
<Kiten> Agamemnus, its /usr/local/bin
<hansg01> the gateway in pptp vpn is the pptp server?
<Kiten> and it doesn't exist unless an application created it
<sanman> Agamemnus: is /usr/local/bin in your $PATH?
<Agamemnus> So, judging by the read-out here, did it?
<Agamemnus> $PATH?
<sanman> Agamemnus: echo $PATH
<Kiten> hansg01, i'm pretty sure there is a channel for vpn questions try #vpn if that doesn't work the guys in #linux usually love talking about network stuff
<Agamemnus> I'm kind of on Windows now. What is the significance of this?
<hansg01> kiten: on freenode itself?
<Kiten> yes
<sanman> Agamemnus: why don't you try in #windows then?
<Agamemnus> :|
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: its a basic OS thing. PATH defines where  your command interpreter looks when you issue a command to it
<Agamemnus> I'm trying to install Freebasic in ubuntu.
 * tyler_wylie read that as FreeBSD in Ubuntu.
<Kiten> Kiten, i'm not proficient in networking so i can't really help you, i can do ftp servers(somewhat) and IRC
 * tyler_wylie got excited and then let down.
<Kiten> lol
<Kiten> *hansg01,
<Agamemnus> If I set $PATH to /user/local/bin will this work?
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: What are you trying to do?
<Agamemnus> I mean.. usr/local/bin
<sanman> Agamemnus: you want to do "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin"
<Kiten> tyler_wylie, he's wanting to configure a vpn
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: you will break your system if you do that.. first check if thats in your path, if not you want to APPEND it not set it
<sanman> Agamemnus: but that may not even fic your issue
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: set up a uk vpn
<tyler_wylie> Kiten: I see, trying to get more details about it
<Kiten> DrPenguin, i've not fooled around with ENV's too much care to explain how to append ?
<Agamemnus> I really have no clue. It tells me this:
<Agamemnus> "Extracting ./FreeBASIC-0.23.0-linux.run into '/usr/local'...
<Agamemnus> ok
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: What kind of endpoints?
<DrPenguin> Kiten: what sanmansaid will work
<Agamemnus> Doesn't this mean that I have a /usr/local' already?
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: ofcourse you do
<Kiten> DrPenguin, ahh thanks didn't see that
<hansg01> tyler_wylie:i just have the pptp server,username and pass
<DrPenguin> Kiten: thats the beauty of Strings in Bash, its very simple, you can concatenate by simply putting strings next to each other without a space separating
<Agamemnus> what if I set the PATH to '/usr/local'? wouldn't that make more sense?
<Agamemnus> Since that's where it got installed to?
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: If you're in Ubuntu you should be able to set up a simple PPTP vpn with the NetworkManager tool, I believe there's a PPTP plugin as well so that you can create a new network in there.
<sanman> Agamemnus: if you do that you will break things
<Agamemnus> or should i go with "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin"?
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: nope.. because it was extracted in there.. doesnt mean theres a binary in there
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: I've got more experience with Cisco VPN but I know that I've been able to setup PPTP with NetworkManager before.
<Agamemnus> Ok, how do I CD to usr/local again?
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: i m there
<Kiten> DrPenguin, yeah i've just not messed with ENV's alot because i've bricked a few really sweet setups
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: the gateway = pptp server?
<sanman> cd /usr/local/bin
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: I went to edit connections, VPN tab, add, then select PPTP
<Agamemnus> thanks
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: Yes, the gateway will be the endpoint of your tunnel
<shadfc> hey guys, i just upgrade to 11.10 and I had an existing software raid1 array.  I've got that working once I get into ubuntu, but it won't mount at boot.  I have to skip it because it "isn't available" or smth.  Any ideas?
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: yeah done hat too
<Agamemnus> i
<Agamemnus> i'll be back :)
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: and what abt NT domain?
<Teratogen> it's strange to have a unix that doesn't have a root account
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: i have inserted what i had for pptp server to gateway and username password to wht is there
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: Is your PPTP end point a Windows box?
<Teratogen> in Slackware the first thing I do when I open up a terminal is su root
<ohadios> DrPenguin - can you give me the ppa again? I should've saved it...
<tyler_wylie> THat's part of an Active Directory domain?
<hansg01> hansg01: i am trying to connect bestukvpn.com
<Teratogen> I guess Ubuntu is trying the protect the user from him or herself
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: Unfortunately I'm not familiar with how their VPN setups work
<draven> is it safe to delete files under /lib/modules?
<hansg01> hansg01:oh
<hansg01> hansg01:okay thank you!
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: Under advanced you can specify which authentication method to use as well, I use mschap here but should try to grab as much information from them on configuration details for your VPN.
<DrPenguin> ohadios: dont use the ppa, go to nvidia.com
<ohadios> ok... though nvidia also has 290.10 as latest... not 297
<DrPenguin> ohadios: its dependent on your video card.. an older card wont have the "latest" driver
<raven> vlc - where to set the capturing dir?
<BluesKaj> ohadios, use what nvidia recommends for your card
<hansg01> hansg01: if you aren't busy  chck this for all the details i have http://www.bestukvpn.com/
<sanman> draven: those are your kernel modules, I would recommend leaving them
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: I am working on some alcatel lucent FTTU equipment atm so don't have much spare time
<draven> sanman, they appear to have quite a back log of versions and i'm out of space due to packages
<BluesKaj> ohadios, newest isn't always best
<DrPenguin> draven: dont look to /lib/modules to clean your stuff out.. they arent all big
<hansg01> tyler_wylie: okay thank you!
<tyler_wylie> hansg01: Best of luck getting that setup
<ohadios> BluesKaj, DrPenguin - Nvidia recommends 290.10... so im downloading it from their site. I know new is not always best, but old is flickering... (which is the original reason for me coming here :) )
<DrPenguin> ohadios: is double buffering enabled in your X server?
<ohadios> i'll check in a sec. how do i install the driver i downloaded from nvidia? its a .run file?
<raven> vlc - where to set the capturing dir?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: you need to kill X, sudo sh the .run file, and then turn X back on
<who_me> ohadios: using the x-swat repo might be best than running the .run file :)
<who_me> s/best/better
<DrPenguin> who_me: id disagree there
<Agamemnus> Hello again..
<Agamemnus> Is there a website that has this channel running as a web-chat?
<Agamemnus> I don't want to keep switching between Windows and Ubuntu
<linxeh> Agamemnus: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Agamemnus> ah
<linxeh> Agamemnus: but why not install an irc client in ubuntu and windows?
<Agamemnus> terrible captcha, i'll never get it
<Agamemnus> too lazy
<who_me> unless you want to be dropped to console and have to rebuild your kernel module manually every time you get a kernel update
<Agamemnus> Ok, so here's the problem now
<DrPenguin> who_me: Thats how you get stuff done on Linux..
<Agamemnus> I added the PATH as suggested
<who_me> DrPenguin: there are simpler ways
<Agamemnus> ("export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin")
<DrPenguin> who_me: I prefer what is imo the "right" way
<Agamemnus> It still doesn't work.
<Agamemnus> I went to /usr/local/bin
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: what happens when you try to exec the compiler
<Agamemnus> I did "dir", and there was a single entry: "fbc"
<Agamemnus> I typed "fbc" and got "bash: /usr/local/bin/fbc: No such file or directory"
<raven> vlc - where to set the capturing dir?
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: try which fbc
<linxeh> Agamemnus: do ./fbc
<Agamemnus> Ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<BluesKaj> , Happy New Year All ! , see you next year :)
<ohadios> Thanks for all your help BluesKaj
<ohadios> damnit! missed him by that much
<agamemnus> Ok, I'm on ubuntu
<ohadios> well... updated to 290.10. restarting. Godspeed! (DrPenguin)
<agamemnus> I tried ./fbc, and it still gives the same error
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: which fbc
<Qation> Will using fdisk to partition a disk with an OS already installed destroy the data or is there a way to perserve it?
<agamemnus> it says:
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: that means its not in your path
<agamemnus> "/usr/local/bin/fbc"
<DrPenguin> oh well that means it is in your path
<agamemnus> I'm at "michael@ubuntu:usr/local/bin"
<agamemnus> with the $
<agamemnus> "michael@ubuntu:usr/local/bin$"
<tyler_wylie> Then ./fbc should work...hmm
<agamemnus> I get the same error
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: can you get us the output of ls -l /usr/local/bin/fbc?
<agamemnus> bash: ./fbc: No such file or directory
<agamemnus> what do you mean?
<auronandace> is fbc a directory?
<agamemnus> oh, ls
<agamemnus> ok
<mongy> Qation: you can use it to make a partition with available free space, it will be ok
<DrPenguin> auronandace: im verifying that now
<agamemnus> "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1497052 2011-08-06 18:51 /usr/local/bin/fbc"
<auronandace> DrPenguin: good call
<DrPenguin> ok thats not a directory..
<sanman> agamemnus: try running it with the full path, "/usr/local/bin/fbc"
<agamemnus> Same error.
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: whats the output of $PATH
<Flannel> agamemnus: Can you please pastebin the past few commands you've tried/output you've gotten?
<agamemnus> "bash: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory"
<Teratogen> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<agamemnus> Flannel: That's exactly what I'm doing :|
<Teratogen> says not found
<Teratogen> what am I doing wrong?
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: thats good.. /usr/local/bin is in your path..
<DrPenguin> Teratogen: is your repo synced?
<Teratogen> using Ubuntu 11.10
<ohadios> DrPenguin! 290.10 installed, system booted, flickering seems to be gone!!!
<Teratogen> oh
<Flannel> agamemnus: No, I meant copy a bunch of lines (10, 15, something like that), and then pasting them (all together) into paste.ubuntu.com
<Teratogen> how do I sync my repo?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: very good sir! :)
<DrPenguin> Teratogen: sudo apt-get update
<Teratogen> let me do that right now!
<ohadios> DrPenguin now.... sound over HDMI is not working :( and video plays in funky hues
<ohadios> ARGHH
<Flannel> agamemnus: So we can see prompts, commands, and responses, all together.
<agamemnus> Flannel: http://www.freebasic.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=168662#p168662
<DrPenguin> ohadios: :(
<agamemnus> This is what was supposed to have worked
<agamemnus> I tried the install again, too.
<Flannel> agamemnus: Yes, please pastebin the past few commands you've done here
<ohadios> this is very frustrating... Don't want to go back to Windows -but it was so easy there.... and I really want to watch these videos!
<ssta> wrong shebang maybe?
<DrPenguin> ohadios: you may need to configure your X Server a bit.. working on an automagic configuration does not always give you the best results.. theres an nvidia config page from arch linux.. use that
<ohadios> where do i find that?
<agamemnus> :|
<DrPenguin> ohadios: peruse the arch wiki, searching nvidia on it should result in what you want
<Flannel> agamemnus: Are you on a 64bit OS right now?
<sanman> agamemnus: give us the output of "uname -a" then "file /usr/local/bin/fbc"
<agamemnus> I'm on Ubuntu 64-bit, I think.
<angela-> hello i have ngircd running now but its not configgert yet
<agamemnus> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mongy> ohadios: try installing/using pavcontrol and see if you can choose your device as output.
<agamemnus> usr/local/bin/fbc: ERROR: cannot open `usr/local/bin/fbc' (No such file or directory)
<DrPenguin> O_o? why does x86_64 repeat in your output? thats weird
<mongy> agamemnus: you are.
<ssta>  leading / missing agamemnus
<agamemnus> three times
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: file /usr/local/bin/fbc
<sanman> agamemnus: the leading / is important
<agamemnus> "/usr/local/bin/fbc: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.4, stripped"
<Flannel> agamemnus: The above errors are why I asked for a pastebin of commans/responses.
<Flannel> agamemnus: You'll want to install ia32-libs
<agamemnus> I was getting to that, Flannel :)
<agamemnus> What is ia32-libs?
<Flannel> agamemnus: OR better yet, find a FreeBasic that's built for 64bit
<sanman> agamemnus: or you could see if the software you are tyring to use comes in a 64 bit version
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: 32bit compat libraries for 64bit os
<agamemnus> There isn't one.
<ssta> it's 32bit only
<agamemnus> So the whole thing is because I'm trying to run a 32-bit program on a 64-bit OS?
<sanman> agamemnus: run this: "ldd /usr/local/bin/fbc"
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: im skeptical tho.. the error your getting doesnt correspond with an architecture error
<sanman> agamemnus: does it tell you it can't find any libraries?
<agamemnus> sanman: "not a dynamic executable"
<sanman> well, that's interesting
<sanman> can you build fbc from source?
<Teratogen> ok
<Teratogen> got wireless working
<Teratogen> thanks all
<agamemnus> Well I was told that I would have troubles with a 64-bit OS, but I didn't know I couldn't do anything at all with it
<agamemnus> I probably could, but I don't know how
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: the source balls usually come with README's
<ohadios> how do i check what version of the driver is actually being used?
<Teratogen> DrPenguin, mongy, and others
<DrPenguin> ohadios: Xorg.0.log will tell you
<Flannel> agamemnus: This is really a 'problem' with FreeBasic, not the OS.
<agamemnus> so, 32-bit programs can't be run by 64-bit Ubuntu?
<benbloom> is there a way to find out what the specs on my PCIe graphics card are without opening up the computer?
<sanman> agamemnus: if they are built correctly they can be
<ant30> hey, Happy new year for Ubuntu World
<sanman> agamemnus: this is a problem with the distribution of the software
<Teratogen> benbloom, lspci ?
<ssta> agamemnus: they can.  Install ia32-libs
<angela-> how do i enther the config file of ngircd i have it running now?
<benbloom> right Teratogen
<agamemnus> How do I install ia32-libs?
<sanman> agamemnus: apt-get install ia32-libs
<ssta> agamemnus: apt-get install ia32-libs
<sanman> agamemnus: sorry, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ssta> umm, sudo in there too
<robbbie> anyone with an apple magicmouse or some sort of trackpad able to mimic osx touch gestures in ubuntu??
<ohadios> uhm
<agamemnus> it's doing something :D
<ohadios> It's still running 173??
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<sanman> hi
<samruger> im having trouble using gnome3 shell in 11.10. all the images are all broken and screwed up and im having trouble finding a fix on googlel
<ohadios> I think I know what I did wrong...
<OliveGreen> First of all, happy new year everyone! :-)
<robbbie> samruger: i had a similar problem with nautilus, just running 'killall nautilus' solved the problem once i started it back up.
<agamemnus> Happy new year, OliveGreen.
<agamemnus> Ok, I ran it.
<agamemnus> WOW
<agamemnus> it works!
<agamemnus> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<agamemnus> Thanks, guys!
<sanman> you're welcome
<ssta> strange error to get for an arch issue.
<sanman> I agree
<Teratogen> by the way, I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<Teratogen> is that the latest?
<ssta> latest stable, yes
<OliveGreen> Secondly, I'm having a very annoying problem with my mouse (curson, actually). It freezes eventually (as in stops moving at all that I have reboot to get it to work again). Is there any command which can sort fix it or something?
<agamemnus> wanted to try compiling but ubuntu is not reading all the partitions, so i'll be back again..
<ohadios> YEAH! DrPenguin! Running 290.10, sound working, no flickering! the world is GREAT
<OliveGreen> ohadios, congrats. :)
<ohadios> DAMNIT
<ohadios> Spoke too soon
<ohadios> still flickering
<samruger> robbbie,  i killed nautilis and started it again but it didnt do anything
<DrPenguin> >_>;… ohadios can I see your log?
<ohadios> yes you may
<ohadios> one sec
<benbloom> so Teratogen http://paste.ubuntu.com/789228/ is the ATI RS690M my video card? I thought that was the builtin
<ohadios> DrPenguin http://paste.ubuntu.com/789230/
<Teratogen> looks like it, benbloom!
<DrPenguin> ohadios: looks like your issue is related to your GPU's powermizer settings.. can you open up nvidia-settings? the powermizer settings should be in there
<ohadios> im there
<ohadios> what am i looking for? there's nothing editable there.
<DrPenguin> you basically wanna prevent any power saving features in the GPU
<Teratogen> benbloom, you have a notebook, or a tower, or what?
<ohadios> i cant find any way to disable it
<Teratogen> I think the ATI would be the chipset on your motherboard
<Teratogen> do you have a video card installed?
<benbloom> Teratogen: i just realized i ran lspci on the wrong terminal. i figured out
<Teratogen> oh
<Teratogen> so did you find the info you needed?
<benbloom> ty for the followup
<benbloom> yup
<Teratogen> I was just thinking if you have a video chipset on the motherboard and you also have a video card installed you might have to go into the bios and disable the motherboard video, is all
<DrPenguin> ohadios: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828369
<benbloom> im trying to figure out if my cord will support 3 video outputs. the card has VGA DVI and HDMI
<benbloom> I want to clone my DVI screen onto the HDMI screen but I'm not sure my hw will support it
<slakcphil> hey all! have a happy new year!
<ohadios> DrPenguin - seems like that works!
<agamemnus> Hi again.
<ohadios> I really appreciate all your help here today! I know it wasn't as simple as "restart the machine, you idiot"...
<agamemnus> I still have a few issues
<ohadios> I really appreciate all your help here today! I know it wasn't as simple as "restart the machine, you idiot"...  (DrPenguin)
<ohadios> gotta go shower now... good buy everyone
<agamemnus> It's saying, for instance, "ld: cannot find -lgcc"
<DrPenguin> ohadios: its np
<agamemnus> I tried "sudo apt-get install libgcc-dev" but it's not working
<agamemnus> I know it's something trivial..
<caffine> how do i find the /dev device to which a usb device has been bound? apparently, usbcore registered my device with snd-usb-audio, but i'm not sure where or how to find it to use on the command line with mplayer. i can see the video at /dev/video0 but don't know where to find the audio. here are the relevant entries from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789239/  and here's lsusb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789240/
<grendal-prime> anyone running 10.04 on a dell latitude d610
<agamemnus> What is the format for getting gcc for instance?
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, I'm not. Are you?
<grendal-prime> agamemnus, apt-get install gcc
<agamemnus> i don't think that's it
<grendal-prime> cypher-neo,   might be...well if someone cant tell me about what to expect on it.
<agamemnus> or,
<agamemnus> that's not the right gcc
<benbloom> so. would it be possible to run my two monitors off my PCIe gfx card and then a third off the built in HDMI output?
<SoulShadow> benbloom: doubtful
<ssta> benbloom: depends on your BIOS.  Some turn off the onboard when you have a PCIx
<SoulShadow> most*
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, It will run like every other laptop that runs Ubuntu Linux. Just fine, usually, barring any hardware problems unique to your machine.
<RobinJ> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! (in 10 minutes :p)
<grendal-prime> ya, i would like compiz to work is the biggie
<SoulShadow> as long as it doesn't have BCM4311
<RobinJ> WHOOHOO FIREWORKS IM GONE
<SoulShadow> :D
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, What would you like to know specifically?
<ubluntu> benbloom: you can specify certian busID's for devices if you make an xorg.conf
<grendal-prime> compiz...or..whatevery they call it now..."desktop effects" i guess
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, It's still called Compiz, and yes it runs on Dell.
<grendal-prime> everythign i google on it is of course old and...well you know im thinking ati drives for it may be better.
<benbloom> ubluntu: is it possible to override the BIOS with xorg.conf?
<bencc> what is the command to add a new apt-key?
<grendal-prime> not all cypher-neo my mini 10's dont run it
<ubluntu> benbloom: no. use lspci to see if all your devices show up
<bencc> this page http://erlyvideo.org/doc/installation#s1 says: wget -q -O - http://debian.erlyvideo.org/binary/gpg.key | apt-key add -
<caffine> here's what i'm trying to do and how it's failing:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789241/
<bencc> but I'm getting an error
<cypher-neo> bencc, "apt-key add"
<ssta> bencc: what error?
<bencc> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<agamemnus> If I get "ld: cannot find -lgcc", how do I fix this?
<gerinych> can someone suggest me any software that can be used to sync a folder with a samba share?
<agamemnus> (this is a compiler message)
<benbloom> ubluntu: unsure. i think not, but here's my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789245/
<grendal-prime> cypher-neo, i found some on ebay cheep..(relatively) though i Might pick some up to resale with support fees.
<bencc> ssta: gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, Have you tried booting said Dell d610 with a Live CD? You will know almost immediately if compiz works or not.
<benbloom> it's not listed as a VGA compat dev
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, Having a graphics card is always preferable. :)
<grendal-prime> i dont physically have one in my possesion
<ssta> benbloom: try it with  " ... |sudo apt-key add -"
<bencc> cypher-neo: how can I tell if the key at http://debian.erlyvideo.org/binary/gpg.key is ok?
<ubluntu> benbloom: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)  looks like your onboard is disable
<grendal-prime> cypher-neo,  ya no kidding...even then though ive run into problems.
<cypher-neo> grendal-prime, What kind of problems?
<grendal-prime> not so much anymore these days..but older equipent...pain.
<bencc> ssta: works. thanks
<bencc> cypher-neo: works thanks
<agamemnus> oh well, maybe later
<benbloom> not sure what you mean ssta
<ssta> benbloom: sorry, was a nick completion fubar
<benbloom> lol. thought i tmight be ssta
<k4r1m> I'm having an issue with gnoem3, its installed and so as the shell theme but it loading up the old classic theme and not shell for some reason, also there is no themes to select in the gnome tweak tool.. any ideas?
<benbloom> thanks for looking ubluntu. that is how i read it as well
<ubluntu> benbloom: so you need to enable it in bios.
<yumbo> Happy new year everyone :)
<benbloom> if that's even possibe ubluntu
<ubluntu> benbloom: I don't see why not ?
<ssta> it's often not
<robin0800> k4r1m: install gnome-themes-standard
<ubluntu> ic my bios has options for. enable if no peg. and enable always
<ubluntu> running 2 monitors on one x screen with no xinerama my self
<k4r1m> robin0800: already installed
<benbloom> i'll look into it. I'm hoping to clone my 1080p monitor via HDMI
<bencc> ssta: the line of the sources list looks wrong: echo "deb http://debian.erlyvideo.org binary/" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<robin0800> k4r1m: on log in screen think gnome shell is just gnome but needs even more resources than unity
<ssta> bencc: it's legal
<k4r1m> I don't resources is the problem… got plenty
<ssta> well, pretty sure it is
<bencc> ok. trying again
<k4r1m> robin0800: I did get gdm to load up fine
<Teratogen> wait, what if I WANT a root account?
<robin0800> k4r1m: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ssta> well, you can set it up if you want.  What do you want one for?
<Teratogen> I like being root
<Teratogen> =)
<k4r1m> robin0800: 11.10
<Teratogen> what is Unix without root!?
<ssta> the root account is still there.  It's just not enabled for login.  You can use "sudo -i" if you like
<benbloom> one word Teratogen/ sudo
<ssta>  or enable root
<robin0800> k4r1m: well its lightdm not gdm in 11.10
<hot2trot> can anyone tell me where I put .desktop file to make my windows manager come up in ubuntu gdm?
<k4r1m> robin0800: I reconfigured it.
<hot2trot> it's apparently NOT /usr/share/sessions
<Teratogen> ssta, I can understand Ubuntu's philosophy of wanting to protect the unsophisticated user from him/herself
<Teratogen> but it is just natural for me to su root whenever I bring up a term in Slackware
<k4r1m> robin0800: also I just tried installing a few themes from webupd8 but they are not showing up in the tweak tool
<ssta> Teratogen: so do that.  It's not hard to enable it
<Teratogen> well, not on this laptop
<Teratogen> err, notebook
<Teratogen> which I am setting up for a friend
<robin0800> k4r1m: you have to restart the shell to see them
<xxiao> wonder why spidermonkey is not in lucid...
<Teratogen> but if I decided to switch from Slackware to Ubuntu as my major distro, I will definitely want to have root
<Teratogen> s/decided/decide/
<k4r1m> robin0800: I did.. numerous times
<ssta> fine.  That's your choice.  It's easy to enable if that's what you want to do...
<k4r1m> I'm going to try changint he themes via gsettings
<robin0800> k4r1m: think you need dconf editor for that
<hot2trot> the directory /usr/share/sessions does not exist on my 10.04 install... where can I put ratpoison.desktop so it shows up in my gdm options?
<k4r1m> weird it worked but it changed the theme something weird and old
<pnorman> sudo handles 95% of what you need, sudo -i handles another 4.5%, and for the remaining uses, someone doing them should know how to enable root anyways
<benbloom> Teratogen: all you have to do is 'passwd' to enable su
<aBound> sudo su to enable root. :P
<benbloom> well u have to set the password first dont you aBound?
<k4r1m> I can change the windows theme but not the shell theme since nothing is showing up… to be more clear
<aBound> benbloom, More or less enter the password after the command.
<richtroye> Hi, just installled ocelot, I would like to increase my number of workspaces, from the default 4 to what I usually use, 12
<k4r1m> robin0800: I don't think gnome-shell is loaded haha
<haso> Teratogen: sudo  bash is the trick..
<richtroye> Any suggestions for doing that?  The tweak tool doesn't seem to have the option though that tool did let me do focus follows mouse
<aBound> richardwhiuk, Install the compizconfig manager from within software center.
<richtroye> k4r1m I shouldn't need gnome-shell for doing that.
<Maverick> @richtroye, do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<richtroye> thanks, aBound
<k4r1m> richtroye: what?
<robin0800> k4r1m: no shell or extensions or shell themes if you are not in gnome shell
<richtroye> And yet compiz has seemed to dislike and / or ignore my going beyond 4 workspaces before
<k4r1m> why is gnome- shell not loading then? any way to manually run it
<aBound> richardwhiuk, No problem afterwards click on the Unity plugin and go to work
<richtroye> Still, I'll do it
<aBound> richtroye, No problem.
<robin0800> k4r1m: is it in the log in screen list
<k4r1m> there is 3 selections in the login screen GNOME, GNOME Classic and GNOME Classic no effects
<k4r1m> I'm using just "GNOME", am I suppose to see GNOME  Shell or something?
<robin0800> k4r1m: gnome is the gnome shell
<k4r1m> that's what I'm using but no shell is loaded
<k4r1m> just goes to the old gnome style
<aBound> k4r1m, Did you install gnome-shell?
<k4r1m> ofcourse
<robin0800> k4r1m: if you don't see it it is probably crashing as gnome classic is a fallback
<k4r1m> hmm video drivers maybe?
<Fudge> hi how can i use aptitude to hold a package from being upgraded?
<k4r1m> or is there to load it from the terminal and see the errors?
<mongy> Fudge: aptitude hold package
<robin0800> k4r1m: yes try that
<k4r1m> how lol?
<Fudge> ok mongy  it still appears in the list of packages to be upgraded, is that expected?
<robin0800> k4r1m: try gnome-shell
<k4r1m> window manager error: unabe to initalize clutter
<k4r1m> I might of forgot to install video drivers 1 sec
<robin0800> k4r1m: shell uses clutter instead of compiz or metacity and of course different resources
<aBound> I thought gnome-shell used mutter.
<richtroye> abound Okay compizconfig is installed.  Bringing it up, I don't see anything about workspaces.  Do you have a suggestion?
<k4r1m> robin0800: yeah i think thats the problem, im installing the dirvers right now
<ivanatwork> HAPPY NEW YEAR !
<aBound> richtroye, Yes sir.
<k4r1m> also was wondering whats a good way to benchmark hd write speed since the disk utility is only capable of benching read speeds
<aBound> richtroye, Go to general options >> desktop size
<Autie> Happy New Year from #Belgium to all people
<ivanatwork> Autie, Italy here
<Autie> same timezone :)
<ivanatwork> lol yes
<mongy> k4r1m:  dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync is what I use to test my vps speed
<robin0800> not new year in gmt land yet
<richtroye> abound thanks, I did go there and set number of desktops to 12 but it had been 1 before, and horiz to 4 and vert to 3.  No change.  Though number had been 1 still had (and have) 4 *workspaces*.
<richtroye> If you'd like me to log off / on say the word, maybe that'll fix it.
<mongy> Fudge: did you 'update' as well ?  I have used aptitude before and hold works
<milo_> Hey everybody
<Fudge> ill try mongy
<ivanatwork> milo ;)
<aBound> richtroye, If you're using gnome-shell it isn't supported by it. But if you use Unity you can use compiz.
<aBound> richtroye, Make sure you're using unity and the Ubuntu unity plugin.
<aBound> richtroye, To check press the Windows key + S. Then check how many workspaces you have.
<k4r1m> hmm after installing the recommended nvidia drivers my system is just hanging on boot now, I cant really see any errors all I see is the system stops
<Fudge> still appears though mongy  i might have to pin it
<richtroye> I had it working on fedora 16 in the gnome fallback mode.
<richtroye> Hm, windows + 5 gives Libreoffice
<richtroye> Perhaps windows + F5 ?
<aBound> k4r1m, Could be a lightdm bug. But to get a terminal hit ctrl-alt-f1.
<k4r1m> aBound: and load gdm?
<milo_> Hey, does anybody have experience with getting Broadcom integrated wireless to work under Kubuntu?
<aBound> richtroye, Windows key + S will show the workspaces unless you changed the default. Or if you're using 10.04 LTS might be different.
<aBound> k4r1m, Sure or type startx to load your desktop.
<html> hi
<aBound> k4r1m, nVidia drivers are kinda buggy with lightdm I noticed even if you changed your grub file on 11.10 it might act up.
<richtroye> Oh, sorry, I did 5 not S.  windows + s shows me the four workspaces, same as clicking the workspaces icon
<k4r1m> aBound: and the fact that I have a 460 makes things worst
<shawn1> Ubuntu is detecting only one of my GTX 295 cores.  Does anyone know how I can get it to detect both cores?
<aBound> k4r1m, You could also load lightdm too.
<aBound> :P
<mongy> Fudge: try keep
<Fudge> okey
<k4r1m> aBound: thanks gdm is loading by default now
<aBound> k4r1m, sudo service lightdm start.
<k4r1m> aBound: I just used dpkg-reconfigure gdm ;)
<k4r1m> awesome shell is loading now thanks guys!
<aBound> No problem isn't much of a fix but maybe in 12.04 they will fix a few issues.
<aBound> k4r1m,  I have an nVidia 1.5GB 580 GTXM and it still had the same issue like you and my system is only about a week old.
<aBound> Seems like lightdm is just buggy at the moment it is still relatively new.
<jrib> In oneiric on a macbook 4,1, « xset s activate » does not turn off the backlight; it just reduces brightness to a minumum.  How can I make it turn off the backlight?  (Yes, I've executed « xset s blank »)
<jrib> milo_: just use jockey to install the drivers
<Fudge> how can i open system settings from the dash or run box, i cant get orca to read the launcher
<k4r1m> mongy: that doesn't seem to be verry accurate, it's giving me 107 Mb/s… I have a SATA3 SSD my system is booting in about 7 seconds that doesn't make sense
<aBound> Even though it was released in Sept 2010. :P
<html> how do i clone my ubuntu and move it to a different machine ?
<k4r1m> html: dd :D ?
<html> huh?? whats that?
<html> k4r1m,  what?
<k4r1m> html: you are trying to clone your hd right?
<html> well yes
<k4r1m> connect the other hard drive and use dd
<ssta> !clone |html
<ubottu> html: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<html> html | automate
<html> !html | automate
<ubottu> automate: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mayyin1> Fudge: gnome-control-center
<k4r1m> ssta: I think he wants to clone his complete hard disk not just  packages
<ssta> ah....that's trickier
<html> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ubluntu> not really its very easy like k4r1m said use dd
<ShadowE9899> data destroyer dd :)
<Fudge> mayyin1  that's the ticket thanx heaps
<mongy> k4r1m: well dude, that's what I use to test speeds of disksw
<tjiggi_fo> k4r1m, he didn't ask to clone his HDD - his original question was: [18:34] <html> how do i clone my ubuntu and move it to a different machine ?
<mongy> disks*
<sundiver1> http://www.anno1777.com/index.php?i=122128
<sundiver1> http://www.anno1777.com/index.php?i=122128
<IvoryZion> Where can I find the latest version of a package for any version of Ubuntu?
<html> how do i clone my ubuntu and move it to a different machine ??
<mongy> html: clonezilla
<pythonirc101> I'm running ubuntu with 2 monitors, and both my monitors just copy the same thing. How can I fix this?
<html> can i use it with windows to?
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: check in settings for mirroring. Turn it off.
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: display settings
<mikere> pythonirc101: if you are using nvidia drivers, then just chnage the settings in Nvidia Xserver Settings (in System--> Administration)
<mongy> html: it's a livecd/liveusb you boot into
<mongy> html: it backs up disks/partitions of any format
<mikere> of course with linux you can just use dd to backup a drive, but it's not really for the faint of heart
<Guest34210> any  at&t user recommend na adsl modem?
<shawn1> Sorry
<shawn1> my computer just crashed
<shawn1> I'm using the GTX 295 for CUDA
<shawn1> and it was ending a work unit
<mongy> dd copies every used and unused byte
<shawn1> like I said, only one core seems to be detected
<mikere> nothing like an exact copy =)
<mongy> dd is a nice tool, but for partition images, no really
<pythonirc101> mikere: is there a system command for it?
<robin0800> html: in ubuntu 11.10 there is a backup tool
<ShadowE9899> dd, thats the command
<mongy> mikere: I personally don't want an exact copy since my other comp has a larger drive.. I don't need it to make that partition smaller
<mikere> pythonirc101: just use that live cd mongy recommended or robin0800's suggestion - dd really isn't the best idea
<pythonirc101> just need to know how to do this using command line -- http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<ssta> mongy: do a clean install, clone the packages installed, and backup /home (should be fine for most use cases)
<mikere> mongy: I wasn't really suggesting it as a good solution - just that it's a possibility
<html> robin0800,  im on 10.10 , and i hear its a bit slow for my atom powered netbook
<mongy> mikere:  I welcome all suggestions, but this aint for me
<pythonirc101> willwork4foo: is there a command line utility that will call display settings?
<MaxHR> Can someone please tell me how to update the security certs?
<MaxHR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789249/
<willwork4foo> pythonirc101: not sure on ubuntu - I'm mainly a Solaris guy
<mongy> have to go do that 'new year ritual' in about 8 mins
<MaxHR> I get that message on some webistes, and also a similar message when trying to install new packages
<mikere> pythonirc101: here's a link to someone's idea of command line backup for linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<pythonirc101> mikere: you are confusing me with someone else
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: what do you want to displau exactly ?
<pythonirc101> I need help setting up a dual monitor-- currently my two monitors just mirror each other
<robin0800> !clone | html
<pythonirc101> I'm on some kind of gnome, that does not have system-> display settings
<ubottu> html: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<html> robin0800,  but thanks
<ssta> mikere: note that's old...these days a system is often tens or hundreds of gigabytes.  That solution doesn't scale all that well
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pythonirc101> yes
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: can you put it on pastebin
<pythonirc101> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/528283/
<shawn1> ....crashed again....
<Chr|s> How do I install the latest amd graphic drivers?
<mongy> Chr|s: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<shawn1> in fact, the NVIDIA X Server Settings only recognizes one core
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: this is some sort of virtualization ?
<pythonirc101> yes, its running inside virtual box
<vsync_> mmm
<vsync_> shawn1 I had similar problems with my 295 GTX for ~2 years
<shawn1> did you ever find a solution?
<vsync_> Are you getting NVIDIA WAIT 1,6 and 2,6 (or similar) in xorglog?
<shawn1> uhmm....where's xorglog?
<vsync_> also, in kern.log are you getting "GPU at (xxx) has fallen off the bus. ?
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: well if you want seperate screens you can make new monitor and screen sections using monitor 1 instead of 0.
<shawn1> is that in /etc/X11?
<Chr|s> mongy, thanks
<vsync_> well /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... but in your case you might wanna check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: keep the 0 parts but make new ones for 1 also do you know what I mean ?
#ubuntu 2012-01-01
<pythonirc101> ubluntu: isn't there a gui to edit this
<shawn1> not precisely
<vsync_> but shawn1 do: cat /var/log/kern.log | grep fallen
<shawn1> let me look at the log
<html> robin0800,  i have no idea what to do with the info u gave me
<shawn1> I entered  cat /var/log/kern.log | grep fallen and nothing happened
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: im not really familiar with virtualbox but if it was an ati/nvidia card then yes...
<vsync_> ok, so it's not a similar problem. But I never found a solution why it hardlocked. But I think it was faulty hardware.
<vsync_> however, the solution to your "only one core" problem, could be to enable either SLI or MultiGPU mode in xorg.conf
<pythonirc101> ubluntu: is there a sample somewhere for the xorg file?
<vsync_> or alternatively you can have nvidia-xconfig to make the conf for you... you have to use a switch... check details with man nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-xconfig --help, and look for the multigpu or sli switch
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: here is mine granted its for a regular install with two seperate video cards but you can see the layout here.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789283/
<L1nuxRules> happy new year (UTC) and Uk
<vsync_> and oh shawn1 i suppose you are using proprietary drivers
<yumbo> Happy new year, GMT-countries :)
<shawn1> I tried SLI on and SLI off and neither worked
<vsync_> try the multigpu
<shawn1> where's that
<shawn1> ?
<vsync_> sec
<L1nuxRules> This is the new year of the internet :)
<L1nuxRules> internet time is UTc
<shawn1> I'm not using any proprietary drivers on my system
<pythonirc101> ubluntu: so I create two screens or two monitors as well?
<vsync_> So you're using nouveau?
<ubluntu> pythonirc101: two screens + two monitors I believe
<vsync_> shawn1 ?
<shawn1> uhmm
<shawn1> NVidia accelerated graphics driver (current version)
<shawn1> I'm using what Ubuntu automatically selected for my machine
<vsync_> well, that is proprietary
<shawn1> oh, okay
<shawn1> is that part of the problem?
<cypher-neo> Anyone here good with shell scripting? I have a couple questions.
<vsync_> shawn1 no, the open source drivers are fubar as of now
<L1nuxRules> shawn1 if your cards fairly new drivers probably wont support that card
<L1nuxRules> or have nvidi drivers improved?
<L1nuxRules> *a
<shawn1> huh?
<shawn1> I think I have a 270 version
<shawn1> and I'm using a GTX 295 and a GTX 460 SE
<urgh> HELLO ALL: HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!
<vsync_> shawn1 you can get nvidia-xconfig to build the conf for you, run sudo nvidia-xconfig --multigpu=on
<vsync_> and then just restart X to see whether it activates
<tjiggi_fo> html, see your PM
<shawn1> okay
<shawn1> how do I restart X
<shawn1> just 'restart X'
<shawn1> ?
<ubluntu> shawn1: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<vsync_> you can do it via services... sudo service Xdm restart
<vsync_> replace Xdm with whatever display manager you use
<milamber> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vsync_> obv he found a way
<L1nuxRules> service kdm stop doesent seem to work on kubuntu though
<vsync_> well there's initscripts still in place. Dunno if the whole service-system is just a frontend for initscripts
<robin0800> L1nuxRules: did you use sudo?
<vsync_> which would make no sense
<L1nuxRules> robin0800 of course :)
<L1nuxRules> robin0800 it was someone at work who overwrit my ubuntu install with kubuntu so might not be general
<haylo> if you installed that kubuntu desktop just delelte everything
<L1nuxRules> kubuntu had updated grub so although I hvent used kubuntu I suspect it should modify the boot loader?
<L1nuxRules> kubuntu hadnt*
<haylo> I know right? you dont want all that
<robin0800> vsync_: its the change to upstart that has depreciated the initscripts
<haylo> yeah it will mess with everything
<haylo> just make a copy of your data and apps and reinstall
<thebobwithquesti> looking to upgrade Freespire 2.0 based on shipjack fiesty to ubuntu 11.10...having install issues...is this the right forum
<robin0800> L1nuxRules:a clean install is always to be preferred if possible
<shawn1> Okay
<L1nuxRules> so a reinstall is the only option to revert to ubuntu and not replace packages modify boot scripts etc, I havent had time to do that yet but thats the way I like to fix stuff :0
<shawn1> it just left me with a blank screen
<shawn1> so I turned it off
<shawn1> and tried attaching one screen to each card
<shawn1> then it started up
<shawn1> it still only detects one core
<haylo> L1nuxRules, yea you can get rid of that stuff but it si going to require some work to fully purge your system of the kde desktop
<L1nuxRules> haylo cool I will take the long way its not my regular desktop and its triple booted , I like the real hacker life :)
<haylo> yeah keep the install as long as you can
<haylo> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop did nothing for me
<L1nuxRules> haylo I tried stopping kde and starting gnome but iirc gnome told me it was already running and stopping kde it was still runnning
<L1nuxRules> I work with servers not desktops so my knowledge of guis and x11 is limited
<haylo> well id imagine alot of ubuntu staff are enjoying the new year. but if i can help i will
<haylo> did you go into the software center and romve kde sttuff?
<haylo> remove
<angela-> hi i have ngircd running now and it not yet configgert what to do i note good addit
<thebobwithquesti> like your style brither haylo...I am too new ....looking to see what this forum is all about....was that a cloud server you just helped with?
<L1nuxRules> haylo software center no , I do everything from bash
<haylo> no he just has problems with removing kde desktop
<haylo> sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop?
<L1nuxRules> its not kde desktop someone installed kubuntu over my ubuntu install at work
<haylo> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<L1nuxRules> thats kde only is that all that differs with kubuntu and ubuntu?
<thebobwithquesti> I think my whole system is KDE based....and am not sure what bash is but it is extremely common on the command line
<L1nuxRules> Im a RH man
<haylo> yes but the kubuntu is different then plain kde
<stepnjump> hi guys, I have a question... I am starting to run out of room here on my partition sda7 but thepartition before sda6 has plenty of room. I went to gparted and tried to widen sda7 but I get the warning from gparted: http://pastebin.com/2WW1zN7h If someone could help, I would appreciate it.
<haylo> its customized ubuntu base with a custom kde desktop
<L1nuxRules> so theres much more than removing kde to revert it to ubuntu then, thought so?
<angela-> das anyone no what the ip adres are of the ngircd ?
<L1nuxRules> I want to hack it back to ubuntu though not reinstall
<haylo> bash means:bourne agian shell
<haylo> do aot-get remove and apt-get purge
<haylo> use the disk janitor on your machine and restart-
<stepnjump> I thought it didn't matter since the partition keeps it's same name, thus sda7.. Is it true it will mess up my boot loader?
<mininessie> i need help i am trying to install ubuntu on an evga 780I motherboard but it won't boot the cd and the cd is good it got to the installer but froze and now it won't boot at all
<_rb> I have a choice of rpm based distribution or debian based distribution for a driver. Which one is Ubuntu?
<Fudge> just sudo restart lightdm also works
<haylo> why dont you just acess the partition with nautilus and save yuour files in a special folder there on the other operating system
<Stanley00> _rb: it's deb
<_rb> Stanley00 thanks!
<NictraSavios> Hello. Is there anywhere I can give feedback on the fact that the Ubuntu Software Center is as fast as maple syrup in the arctic.
<Stanley00> _rb: you are welcome ;)
<mininessie> i need help i am trying to install ubuntu on an evga 780I motherboard but it won't boot the cd and the cd is good it got to the installer but froze and now it won't boot at all
<stepnjump> stanley00, sorry for yesterday, I ran out of power on my laptop, that's why I dropped so fast
<NictraSavios> And froze 17 times while trying to install 7 programs...
<urlin2u> L1nuxRules, look at playing around bottom left panel. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/  and yeah we get it you know servers.
<ubluntu> mininessie: did yoiu  md5 check the iso
<Stanley00> stepnjump: :)
<urlin2u> stepnjump, if you change in fstab to a /dev/sdaX instead of the uuid it will boot.
<NictraSavios> Like seriously.... I don't think that should happen. Like.... thats quite a severe lack in quality.
<mininessie> ubluntu: it worked about a week ago but then i left the disk at my brother's house and reburnt it with the same iso file i had
<stepnjump> I know i must have looked like another ungrateful *** here but it wasn't the case... So again sorry Stanley00 - btw, it worked good with gunzip file.gz
<stepnjump> urlin2u oh ok! that's interesting! Thank you very much my friend
<Stanley00> stepnjump: dont worry about that :D
<urlin2u> stepnjump, no problem. :D
<stepnjump> well, may Stanley00  and urlin2u  have a great 2012!
<L1nuxRules> urlin2u troubleshooting I spent 5 secs looking , If you were commenting on my skills, I fix anything when I have too for myself always have. Was only asking for quick advice if it was a known isue
<mininessie> ubluntu: you there
<stepnjump> and the rest of all of you
<urlin2u> stepnjump, you to.
 * NictraSavios is completely ignored.
<Stanley00> stepnjump: thanks, the same to you
<haylo> happy new year linux users!
<stepnjump> thanks urlin2u and Stanley00 !!
<L1nuxRules> happy new year to those -1
<stepnjump> I could use it a lot!
<ubluntu> mininessie: first thing i'd do is check the md5
 * NictraSavios . . .
<osmosis> Im having difficulty understanding how encrypted home dirs work. The process is so transparent, so I have no idea what its doing.
<caffine> how do i find the /dev device to which a usb device has been bound? apparently, usbcore registered my device with snd-usb-audio, but i'm not sure where or how to find it to use on the command line with mplayer. i can see the video at /dev/video0 but don't know where to find the audio. here are the relevant entries from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789239/ here's lsusb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789240/ here's what i'm trying t
<mongy> osmosis: encryption is in (I believe) .ecryptfs folder.  It's transparent because that's how it works.
<osmosis> mongy, but where do my actual files get saved?
<L1nuxRules> lagggggggggggggggggggg
<mongy> osmosis: in the encrypted folder
<L1nuxRules> your actual files will be in /home/user
<mongy> but you will see you files as usual, as long as you are logged in
<osmosis> which is actually a symlink to  /home/.ecryptfs
<mongy> not logged in, you won't see anything but junk
<osmosis> mongy, are things encrypted in real time?  if my server goes offline, are the files still encrypted?
<mongy> yes
<mongy> everything is encrypted.
<dyess002> Hi Guys I have just run out of space on my hard drive and I started looking around and seen a 32.9 ENCRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWZNm  folder and I didn't encrypt anything. Is this something to be worried about?
<osmosis> when i look in the .ecryptfs dir, I dont see a disk image or a single large file. Where are my files stored?
<L1nuxRules> if the server goes offline the files arent accessible :)
<dyess002> 32.9gig that is
<mongy> osmosis: if you want more encryption, use the alternate cd to enable full drive encryption
<stepnjump> ok urlin2u, I replaced uuid with /dev/sda7 and previously backed up /etc/fstab to fstab.bk we'll see what happens. I won't have time to come back to let you know but I'm sure it will work fine. Thanks again
<urlin2u> stepnjump, no problem.
<angela-> how do i remove ngircd he dont any proces of it?
<cypher-neo> Can someone help me with a bash script I'm having trouble with? I'm trying to pull my uptime from /proc/uptime and write a script to tell me how long I've been up in H:M:S. Here's what I have written so far. http://pastebin.com/jNTD0HkN Currently all it seems to do is freeze CLI.
<dyess002> gota go I may post my question later again
<mongy> angela-: sudo apt-get purhe ngircd
<mongy> angela-: sudo apt-get purge ngircd
<mongy> my typos, ugh
<DrPenguin> cypher-neo: #bash
<pnorman> cypher-neo: my initial thoughts would be to strip stuff you don't want out of the results of uptime
<cypher-neo> DrPenguin, Thank you. Going now. :)
<cypher-neo> pnorman, I tried that, but I had a trailing comma that just wouldn't leave!
<cypher-neo> pnorman, So I decided to take the longer, but possibly more satisfying route (once it's complete that is) of writing a H:M:S calculation
<L1nuxRules> cypher-neo why dont you just get the output of uptime?
<L1nuxRules> then grep it xargs whatever awk and sed it to what you want
<angela-> ok i have removed ngircd
<mongy> congrats
<quiescens> cypher-neo: first things first is you should probably count your opening and closing parenthesis
<angela-> dont no how whas helpen me in prived whit ngircd?
<Teratogen> ircd?  you setting up an irc network?
<angela-> i try to
<Teratogen> you linking to efnet?
<angela-> i have don nothing yet
<angela-> i cant do it on me one
<skilz> angela-: What are you trying to do?
<angela-> to set up a ircd server
<skilz> angela-: What IRCD are you using? Unreal IRCD?
<angela-> i have don nothing yet
<angela-> i can using unrealircd yes
<skilz> angela-: Well I recommend you try Unreal IRCD. A few config files to edit but fairly simple.
<angela-> it for my not esy to do
<skilz> angela-: Just read the manuals and help provided online. Good luck! :)
<angela-> thanks
<dadnaskjnfksjdfd> hello
<dadnaskjnfksjdfd> k
<sintrigue> hi
<L1nuxRules> Ubutu are doing a good job of spreading our OS but its still not 100% for noobs yet but then again neither is win...
<L1nuxRules> Ubuntu*
<skilz> L1nuxRules: Why would you want to make Linux for 'n00bs'? The fun of using Linux is learning all the little bits and peices that make you a compitent sysadmin.
<sintrigue> agree with skilz. all part of the fun ;)
<DrPenguin> skilz: because if its not "easy" people give up to easy.. because they are lazy
<sintrigue> let 'em go then.
<html> theres os for everyone here,,, 2000 ,, but about 100 youll hear about
<L1nuxRules> skilz I agree 100% with that but I would like to see M$ have a down fall. Then again since Linux has progressed micro shit have took the step up on open source.
<skilz> DrPenguin: Then Linux is not for them, Linux is for intelligent, patient people that wish to learn the ins and out's of computing.
<DrPenguin> skilz: oh I agree
<L1nuxRules> so if we quitened down the bill cunt might shut up
<pangolin> !language | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bfrazier_> skilz, yup, but it is worth it
<Teratogen> I really like kids who run ircd with one server in the entire network
<skilz> If you don't have the patients, time and dedication to actually learn Linux, use another OS and don't fuss over it.
<L1nuxRules> sorry for language peeps
<aBound> Personal preference when it comes to OS's.
<Teratogen> I used to fire up BeOS and QNX occasionally
<Teratogen> ah, those were the days!
<mebigfatguy> is it possible to put sudo .... in a unity launcher desktop file?
<bfrazier_> mebigfatguy, yes
<html> aBound,  and needs ...
<milo_> Hey everybody.
<sintrigue> heya
<html> hi
<aBound> html, Depends they all can pretty much do the same thing yet some are better in certain areas.
<aBound> :P
<milo_> Still trying to get my wireless working. Anybody got any suggestions?
<freenodiz> Happy new year!!!!!!
<mebigfatguy> bfrazier_, how does it prompt you for password?
<mebigfatguy> bfrazier_, because it doesn't seem to work
<DrPenguin> mebigfatguy: your better off using gksudo, or adding the program in question to sudoers so it doesnt require a password, the former is safer
<mebigfatguy> DrPenguin, gksudo seems to work thansk
<bfrazier_> mebigfatguy, http://pastebin.com/360jiThC
<mebigfatguy> i am trying to get eclipse to launch java (debug) with sudo powers
<DrPenguin> mebigfatguy: the problem you are encountering with sudo is that sudo is a cli tool, gksudo is a graphical one ^^
<Orthebox> Hi guys just wondering what's the use of amd64+mac in the releases
<mebigfatguy> and hoping if i run eclispe with sudo, the programs it launches will be to
<Orthebox> I currently have a macbook pro that i wanna boot with ubuntu so do i use tat?
<osmosis> when i look in the .ecryptfs dir, I dont see a disk image or a single large file. Where are my files stored?
<L1nuxRules> orthevox none unless your using a mac
<mebigfatguy> nice that worked thanks DrPenguin
<aBound> Orthebox, AMD64 is just the architecture name for x86-64 yet AMD came out with it first they renamed it. Just means 64-Bit.
<Orthebox> L1nuxRules: As in should I use the amd64+mac.iso file?
<L1nuxRules> ^^ then yes its your updated kernel
<Orthebox> Since it says like "+mac" lol
<Orthebox> Cos I dled the other one (i386) and then the wireless and everything is a little bit tipsy
<Orthebox> So I should get it eh? Thanks :)
<L1nuxRules> oh your downloadinf=g dist ehn yeah thats the iso you need
<DrPenguin> aBound: didnt intel come up with 64bit first? I thought the itanium 64 was first, but AMD's duron 64 was mucho more successful and much more usuable than itanium was
<mebigfatguy> thansk bfrazier_   works
<milamber> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bfrazier_> mebigfatguy, no problem
<aBound> DrPenguin, x86-64 is an extension of the x86 instruction set. It supports vastly larger virtual and physical address spaces than are possible on x86, thereby allowing programmers to conveniently work with much larger data sets. x86-64 also provides 64-bit general purpose registers and numerous other enhancements. The original specification was created by AMD, and has been implemented by AMD, Intel, VIA, and others
<lego> any one know how the initrd on the install cd mounts the cdrom? udev rules ?
<L1nuxRules> I havent a clue about mac hardware though so listen to these guys
<DrPenguin> aBound: I know what 64bit is..
<aBound> After launching the architecture under the "x86-64" name, AMD renamed it AMD64 in 2003
<lego> i'm running on mac hardware
<aBound> It's just a name for the architecture.
<DrPenguin> aBound:  forget it
<Reggie> Hey folks can Ubuntu be set up to be used as a NAS with a Web Frontend like freenas or openfiler?
<aBound> Blah! :P
<pp7> Reggie: why not just use apache?
<bfrazier_> Reggie, good question...I was wanting to know that one as well
<L1nuxRules> Are there Mac versions of Ubuntu?
<aBound> I'm sure Intel came out with 64-Bit first but the architecture name is usually AMD64 to notify people that it's 64-Bit.
<pp7> L1nuxRules: LOL
<lego> yep, there is a special live cd for mac
<Reggie> no mac verss as of yetion
<Reggie> it doesnt work
<Orthebox> lego: Which one?
<L1nuxRules> lol
<Reggie> I tried on my macbook pro, missing certain drivers
<aBound> DrPenguin, Yet it'd be easier for them to just label it 64-Bit. :P
<Orthebox> Yup and the brightness is weird
<pp7> Reggie: why do u need a mac version?
<L1nuxRules> I started on red hat before it was enteprise
<Reggie> wifi and temp sensors not working
<pp7> Reggie: just install the AMD64 version on a macbook pro
<Orthebox> Reggie: Same prob
<Orthebox> Reggie: Did you fix it?
<L1nuxRules> so not really kept up to date with certain things
<pnorman> aBound: There's a difference between being 64 bit and amd64. Not all CPUs are based on x86
<Reggie> no didnt have the patience to track down drivers
<lego> Reggie, for wifi to work you most likely need to download the wifi firmware separately because of licensing issues
<aBound> x86 is 32-Bit. :P
<lego> looking up the name of the cd and where to get it know
<spaoc> UBUNTU!
<Orthebox> Does anyone know how to fix a brightness problem?
<pp7> Reggie: i'm using ubuntu amd64 on a macbook pro as we speak with ZERO issues
<Reggie> I am trying to convince a dev to create a special Ubuntu remix to include all of the latest drivers , not sure how far along he is at this point
<Orthebox> Like when I try to turn up the brightness it dims down and I can't see anything
<aBound> x86-32 that is. :)
<keithclark> I'm having an issue with Thunderbird freezing up all the time.  I have 3 imap accounts on it and one is a gmail account.  Any ideas?  I never had that with evolution.
<Orthebox> Reggie: I hope that goes thru it's real hard for macs to install
<spaoc> Ubuntu in the MIX
<Reggie> pp7 like I said I tried it on the latest macbook pro and the wifi drivers were not available
<aBound> Run‌ning an intel quad-core processor on AMD64 Ubuntu.
<Orthebox> AMD64 + Mac is good I think gonna give it a try
<pnorman> aBound: x86 can also be 16 bit
<Reggie> no the installation is a breeze with Ubuntu if you dont mind having your macbook plugged to ethernet cable and your processor eventually frying from lack of fans
<aBound> pnorman, Indeed that's why I implied x86-32 afterwards.
<L1nuxRules> keithclark if your connecting to, an exchange server using Evouloution using owa is better than thunderbird imap
<aBound> It can be 8-bit too.
<lego> Reggie, there are several intel mac cd images here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<lego> Reggie, i used this one ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<aBound> But the architecture name is usually denoted.
<keithclark> L1nuxRules, so switch back to evolution?  Why did ubuntu ever change????
<Reggie> lego unless these images have been updated like in the last month I dont think I will see a difference
<lego> Reggie, ok.. which version of the macbook pro do you have ?
<L1nuxRules> keithclark nothing to do with changes just updates to protocols
<Reggie> the latest one with the thunderbolt port
<Reggie> I read that Ubuntu did not have the wifi drivers available since the hardware was brand new
<L1nuxRules> or the usual user error
<aBound> Reggie, Depends on your machine.
<lego> ok, i have a macbook 5.2 so i just needed to download the broadcom firmware to get wifi working
<aBound> Reggie, I have a week old laptop that worked with Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wifi flawlessly.
<keithclark> L1nuxRules, by whom?
<Reggie> well I dont remember the designation for this model macbook pro but I'm fairly certain that drivers were not available for this model
<Reggie> shame too I have to say Ubuntu with Unity looks absolutely glorious on the 17th screen
<Reggie> 17inch *
<L1nuxRules> keithclark windows will always update things that Linux has to update to use there exchange service
<jen> I need hep!
<jen> help*
<freenodiz> I'm using lucid as my server of choice.what would you say if i install lucid lts 10.04 as my DESKTOP of choice?
<jen> so Im still trying to install sai paint...
<Reggie> aBound I think these macs have broadcom installed
<jen> and I am having trouble
<aBound> Reggie, I can't say if this command works on your Mac. But you can type: lspci | grep Network. To check what your network controller is using.
<Reggie> so a Broadcom driver would be needed
<DrPenguin> !ask | jen
<ubottu> jen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bfrazier_> how do you grep several values....for example, if I was looking for every instances of the word, "button" and "attributes"...would I use the following: 'grep -R button & attribute /var/www/'
<geirha> freenodiz: Go for it. I stick with LTS for desktop too.
<Reggie> anyway I came to find out if anyone has a working Ubuntu box working as a NAS device with a web frontend
<bonhoffer> how do i switch to zsh in ubuntu?
<freenodiz> geirha,nice :)
<DrPenguin> Reggie: whipping up an Apache web service frontend is cake
<geirha> bonhoffer: Run chsh
<L1nuxRules> if you need to switch to z shell why you need to ask. If you do dont!
<bonhoffer> i'll look into it
<lego> Reggie, tou most likely have a BCM4331 wifi chip in your mac
<Reggie> really DrPenguin
<jen> well Im not sure what to do, I try to install it and it tells me I need to be administrator and I am admin, Im not sure of what question to ask.
<DrPenguin> Reggie: I have an Arch Linux ARM Server that hosts an SVN and I gave it an HTTP frontend
<bonhoffer> L1nuxRules, on mac -- i switched and am used to it there
<DrPenguin> jen: install what?
<Reggie> are the frontends pre-made
<L1nuxRules> Im PC Linux
<jen> sai paint, its for windows vista and up but Im trying to use wine for it
<aBound> I'm a Mac. :P
<Reggie> or would I have to design from Scratch
<DrPenguin> Reggie: pretty much, its just your basic File System structure, nothing fancy
<Reggie> aBound which version of Mac are you using, meaning which model?
<aBound> Reggie, No Mac here I was messing around. I'm running a System76 machine bud.
<jen> I dont want to use gimp I want to try sai
<Reggie> I know this may be off topic but does anyone in here think that OSX lion is an epic fail especially on the Macbook
<aBound> Reggie, If you're using a broadcom wireless network controller you will have to install the drivers.
<DrPenguin> Reggie: maybe? it is :P but yeah lion sucks
<freenodiz> jen,coder designers can't really stick with only ubuntu,you need adobe,thus you need also a mac/or win
<Reggie> i've never seen anything suck up power like Lion
<lego> Reggie, yeah lion doesn't really improve anyting.. i went back to snow leopard
<aBound> You can use WINE for Photoshop can't say how smooth it'll run though.
<Reggie> since I can't use Ubuntu I'm forced to use win 7 all the time
<L1nuxRules> PC user and Linux user we are 100% in control of OUR OS
<lego> but working on installing ubuntu on my primary disk, running from usb drive now
<Reggie> I can get 5 hours out of the MAc with win 7 and maybe 2 hours with lion
<keithclark> L1nuxRules, I still don't understand
<jen> Ive used virtualbox and I am having trouble with that X_X I might just put it on moms computer when she gets hers. I need windows somewhere
<aBound> L1nuxRules, With all the Linux control we can still break are systems. :-)
 * freenodiz is waiting for canonical do the deal of the millenium and support adobe apps natively.
<L1nuxRules> keithclark as its new year im well too drunk now
<aBound> 100% Windows free <<
<keithclark> L1nuxRules, Got you and the same here!  Happy New Year!
<lego> Reggie, 10.04 looks like it lacks some patches in the kernel to make wifi working without ndis-wrapper but the firmware will be missing even if those patches would be in the kernel
<L1nuxRules> aBound thats all that breaks Linux though the user :)
<lego> Reggie, i meant 11.04
<aBound> No carlories added. lol
<Reggie> ok
<aBound> L1nuxRules, I broke grub and did a reinstall. :-)
 * freenodiz thinks canonical must hire some bomb shell blondies to pay a visit to adobe's chef executives///lol
<L1nuxRules> aBound you should have fixed grub though
<Reggie> as much as I would like to see Ubuntu work I guess I can wait until at least they get the temp sensors working
<pangolin> !guidelines > freenodiz
<ubottu> freenodiz, please see my private message
<Zeraphing> temp senors for what?
<lego> Reggie, have you looked at this page ? http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-on-macbook-pro-81.html
<aBound> L1nuxRules, When you're a newcomer and barely any experience with Linux fixing grub is a downfall. :P
<aBound> Does anybody know how I get rid of this orange box in ubuntu? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/orangeboxq.png/
<Zeraphing> can't you just use supergrub to fix grub?
<freenodiz> Ohhh c'mon mate,it's new year!!!!
<pangolin> freenodiz: there are still rules that need to be followed. Happy new year.
<Reggie> hey lego I will give it a read
<DrPenguin> aBound: the orange box when you go to highlight an area?
<aBound> Zeraphing, Haven't a clue.
<aBound> DrPenguin, It just magically appeared when I accidentally pressed some buttons on my touchpad/keyboard.
<Reggie> funny thing is Pear OS was released but it will not work on a MAc? lol I never understood that
<L1nuxRules> aBound I know where your coming from but I do work in 2nd line support and before that I mwas always good/or quick to fix stuff
<Zeraphing> Well I had a problem with grub and it lost my kernel, I just booted from the Supergrub disk and it found everything and put it back in place.
<Reggie> many Ubuntu Mac clones that dont work on a MAC what's the point
<aBound> L1nuxRules, I probably wouldn't have any issues if I had the right books.
<freenodiz> What would you say about vagrant running virtual machines in a linode
<milo_> Hey there. Can anybody tell me how to remove Wicd network manager 1.7 and install 1.6 or something else that might work?
<L1nuxRules> books are boring learn by doing
<aBound> L1nuxRules, Learning shell scripting by a tutorial just doesn't work for me.
<Zeraphing> yea reading is for the rich...
<aBound> Zeraphing, lol
<DrPenguin> L1nuxRules: books are most definitely not boring! Levar Burton makes reading fun
<jen> okay so can someone help me with virtualbox?
<L1nuxRules> aBound what you struggling with ?
<Zeraphing> @JEn, whats up?
<html> jen,  ?
<jen> one sec, I have to get it loaded
<Zeraphing> ok. i have some experience with it.
<L1nuxRules> Dr I was talking about non-fic
<aBound> L1nuxRules, Nothing as of right now just gotta get rid of this orange box. But figures learning shell scripting through tutorials that are so poor are a pain.
<freenodiz> is there some ubuntu-chitichat channel?
<DrPenguin> !ot | freenodiz
<ubottu> freenodiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aBound> Figures, I'd have to log out to get rid of the orange box.
<jen> I need someone with a LOT of patience too....this is what it says when I go to startup windows
<jen> http://pastebin.com/Q3gcvzx5
<lego> any one know how the livecd transitions from initrd to running from the cdrom? cant find from which script the cdrom is mounted..
<freenodiz> woww...nice tips dude #ubuntu-offtopic
<L1nuxRules> aBound I learned shell scripting by playing with it . Yes read but inbetween reading play around with it!
<DrPenguin> aBound: shell scripting isnt hard, I can teach you if youd like
<freenodiz> what about a channel for lucid lts 10.04?
<aBound> L1nuxRules, I agree to an extent reading is boring but try learning Physics without a textbook or some kind of a math book it'll be tough.
<L1nuxRules> Shell scripting is only automated bash
<Zeraphing> @Jen let look real quick.
<Reggie> jen if you never installed the OS then you will need to relink the ISO so Vbox can run the OS
<DrPenguin> L1nuxRules: not necessarily, theres also POSIX, ZShell, TCSHell, KORN, etc etc
<aBound> I know and uses a bunch of commands I used Ubuntu like 7 years ago. :P
<Zeraphing> Cant you boot to disc in Vbox?
<L1nuxRules> I do and alaways learn for myself its not that hard
<aBound> Bash/Zsh.
<jen> relink? how must I do that?
<aBound> brb
<Zeraphing> This may sound stupid but what exactly is shell programming?
<jen> so what do I have to do to get it working again?
<Reggie> Jen someone would have to run teamviewer or webex to show you
<Reggie> too much typing for me to explain
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, writing software / functionality in a language that is interpreted and not compiled
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: its writing scripts that can be directly executed in your command interpreter or shell
<freenodiz> #lucid
<L1nuxRules> I do work in 2nd line support and am more naturallt talented than the boys with degrees who are usueless
<Zeraphing> is it difficult to do? or just time consuming?
<jen> okay I can do that, can someone take a look?
<aBound> Back.
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: its neither
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, same as all other languages
<Zeraphing> its not difficult or time consuming?
<aBound> Shell scripting is supposed to make your life easier. :P
<Reggie> do you have teamviewer?
<jen> yes I do
<Zeraphing> doesn't it just automate stuff?
<Reggie> ok one sec
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, what is "time consuming" in your terms .-)
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: thats the basic idea
<jen> whomever wants to try and fix it just private chat me
<Zeraphing> i guess i don't a good definition of 'time consuming'. i have zero experience with shell programming
<DrPenguin> Ive written some useful scripts.. like one to make it easier to create things like Projects or Virtual Devices for Android
<Reggie> ok jen what's your numbers
<Zeraphing> I am going to school for network securities and there are a few programming classes and they are making me really nervous. so i was just asking about it.
<L1nuxRules> aBound yeah ity is, what you need help with again?
<Reggie> partner ID?
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: no need to be nervous ^^ programming is not hard
<aBound> L1nuxRules, I got rid of the orange box by logging off.
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, to my experience, shell programming is faster in the sense you can immediately execute your code, without the code->compile->test cycle
<Barnabas> hence faster turn around
<aBound> Zeraphing, There's always Perl scripting too. :P
<L1nuxRules> whats that got do do with .sh lol?
<Barnabas> but aside from that the process is the same
<Zeraphing> hrmm ok. whats Perl scripting?
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: scripts written in Perl
<DrPenguin> theres also Python Scripting
<Barnabas> I strongly suggest python / ruby
<Zeraphing> is that just a different editor? whats the difference between all the different editors
<L1nuxRules> I am very drunk at the min
<aBound> L1nuxRules, Hacker elite. lol
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: the command interpreters will be different and different syntax
<Zeraphing> syntax?
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: yes, syntax refers to what the interpreters or compilers lexer/parser understands so it knows how to execute the code
<Zeraphing> does it require a different type of code? or just how it executes commands?
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, thats a science in itself
<L1nuxRules> <Zeraphing>  might also be a very good social reverse engineer and could be a good hacker
<Zeraphing> this is all starting to sound very difficult and confusing! lol
<aBound> #!perl use strict; use warnings; @countdown_to_new_years = ("5", "4", "3", "2", "1"); print @countdown_to_new_years; :P
<Zeraphing> @L1nuxRules...you never know...
<aBound> Zeraphing, ^^ is perl's syntax.
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: Parsers/Lexers is a huge topic in it of itself. If youd like to learn about Compilers and how they parse the Language we know into language it knows, check out the Dragon book
<Zeraphing> The Dragon book?
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: Si, thats the name, the Dragon book
<L1nuxRules> he is a hacker as he learnt his programming the way I did
<Zeraphing> hrm ok.
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, if you want to just write some functionality in something that resembles spoken language I suggest python
<Barnabas> forget about compiler theory for startes ;-)
<Barnabas> starters
<Zeraphing> python? ill check that out.
<aBound> This keyboard is getting on my nerves I keep hitting the touchpad.
<Barnabas> its way beyond what you want
<L1nuxRules> hackers artent the same as crackers meither
<aBound> Zeraphing, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_%28programming_language%29
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: Python is a lovely language. I am fluent in it and can teach ya if yad like
<aBound> Python is built into Ubuntu. :P
<L1nuxRules> Python is built into Linux
<Zeraphing> I'd be happy to learn some stuff.
<Barnabas> in fact is is the basis of many of the gui apps you use in gnome / kde etc
<aBound> True that.
<DrPenguin> Some of Ubuntus tools are actually written in Python, like Software Center
<lego> aBound, you have to use "my" or "our" if you have 'use strict;' :D
<DrPenguin> L1nuxRules: that is incorrect, some distros do not use Python, like Arch Linux, so its not built in
<aBound> lego, I know I made a mistake. lol
<L1nuxRules> Arch Linux is BSD based though
<DrPenguin> L1nuxRules: Nope.. Arch Is a derivative of Crux
<Zeraphing> so how do i even open python?
<aBound> Arch Linux is Linux.
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Zeraphing, Open a terminal and type: python.
<aBound> Zeraphing, To view python's man pages open a terminal and type: man python.
<DrPenguin> Zeraphing: by typing "python", or if you have it, idle, its the graphical Python interpreter. It refers to Eric Idle, famous for Monty Python
<Barnabas> Zeraphing, if you are on a ubuntu box it should be installed - on windows I belive Iron Python is a good alternative
<Barnabas> But I am not an expert in matters Microsoft
<DrPenguin> isnt Iron Python a combination of C / Python?
<L1nuxRules> Arch doesent follow ~Linux so it isnt in my eyes
<aBound> lol
<DrPenguin> L1nuxRules: it does follow Linux.. the only BSD'ee thing in it is the Initscripts
<aBound>  Now gentoo is a real linux. j/k
<Zeraphing> im on ubuntu 11.10
<aBound> Portege is inspired by BSD's port system on Gentoo.
<L1nuxRules> drpenguin well as soon as I saw init or rc scripts werent working thats why I didnt like it
<DrPenguin> L1nuxRules: Arch is a mans Linux ^^ its my distro of choice
<L1nuxRules> I have used slackware for years and sorry Arch is going BSD
<aBound> Arch going to use the BSD kernel?
<DrPenguin> no.. Arch is Linux.. not BSD.. and its not going to BSD
<L1nuxRules> probabbly not but they still use there defaults
<Zeraphing> I gotta split guys. Thanks for all the help. See ya around.
<L1nuxRules> Arch is a Linux distro based on BSD
<aBound> I know Debian can use a BSD kernel.
<L1nuxRules> Linux can use anything
<Barnabas> in fact you can run debian linux in a freebsd jail using a bsd core ..
<DrPenguin> Dude L1nuxRules, the only thing BSD like about Arch is its init. its LINUX, not BSD
<L1nuxRules> in fact Linux is the kernel but the other kernels are unix/linux and wqould work if they didnt you need to know how to fix
<L1nuxRules> not other kernels meant file systems
<jen> thank you all! <3 I got virtualbox working
<aBound> Woot, jen.
<Barnabas> linux is a kernel .. BSD is .. a license ? potatoes and tomatoes
<Barnabas> imho
<DrPenguin> BSD is a Unix Like OS
<Barnabas> no it is a license
<Barnabas> first and foremost
<osmosis> is there some kind of desktop widgit for ubuntu to track my CPU and RAM use?
<jen> but I still cant get itunes to work T_T
<Barnabas> FreeBSD has their kernel same as openbsd
<Barnabas> or netbsd
<aBound> OpenBSD is just a modified bsd kernel.
<DrPenguin> Barnabas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution tell me im wrong
<Barnabas> aBound, I think a few bsd ppl would disagree with you on that one
<Stanley00> osmosis: there is monitor indicator and screenlet
<osmosis> Stanley00, how do I get it?
<aBound> Barnabas, They'll be outta their minds given there's no reason to rebuild an entirely new kernel.
<L1nuxRules> I have always lovecd Linux and coding but Ive never followed the crap
<Stanley00> osmosis: search it in Ubuntu Software Center, and there is also conky :D
<Stanley00> !info conky | osmosis
<aBound> Barnabas, OpenBSD is a Unix-like computer operating system descended from Berkeley Software Distribution (BSD), a Unix derivative developed at the University of California, Berkeley. It was forked from NetBSD by project leader Theo de Raadt in late 1995
<ubottu> osmosis: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB
<aBound> OpenBSD was forked from NetBSD and NetBSD was forked from FreeBSD.
<Barnabas> aBound, I know
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Same kernel.
<Barnabas> not anymore
<Stanley00> hey guys, I think it is somehow off-topic here
<Barnabas> the scheduler is vastly different between openbsd and freebsd
<jen> anyone think they can get my itunes to work on virtualbox?
<aBound> Barnabas, That's why I used the term: modified.
<DrPenguin> jen: why not?
<Barnabas> again potatoes and tomatoes
<aBound> hehe
<L1nuxRules> arch linux > 2&>1 /dev/null
 * Barnabas have fiddled a lot with things bsd
<aBound> Mac OS X uses partial BSD sockets code.
<Barnabas> yep
<Barnabas> due to the license
<jen> DrPenguin, well I think I have everything installed that it needs it just wont bring it up anymore when I plug in my ipod, it works on ubuntu side but not windows
<aBound> It'd be hard not to think that all these other forks from FreeBSD aren't using the BSD kernel.
<Barnabas> GPL ruled linux out there
<L1nuxRules> mac os is unix based like Linux is but it isnt Linux
<Stanley00> !ot | Barnabas aBound
<ubottu> Barnabas aBound: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrPenguin> jen: you need to forward the ipod to the Virtual Session
<aBound> We gotcha stanley. :P
<Barnabas> check
<jen> DrPenguin, how do I go that?
<jen> do*
<aBound> Barnabas, We better shut it before we get the boot. lol
<DrPenguin> jen: theres a device manager in virtual box, look at that
<overclucker> yo udon't have to shut it, just continue in off topic
<Barnabas> hmm am not really using ubuntu / unity but ubuntu / gnome3 - is there a group for that ?
<Barnabas> perhaps I should go there
<Barnabas> channel
<jen> DrPenguin, so add a usb filter?
<Stanley00> Barnabas: I think many people here use gnome3 too :D
<Barnabas> you should really make two channels
<DrPenguin> jen: I guess? I dont relaly use virtual box I use Workstation
<jen> whats workstation?
<L1nuxRules> Loves Linuxand hates windoes
<DrPenguin> jen: VMWare Workstation
<L1nuxRules> and is very drunk lol
<jen> hung dont see that, well if anyone can help me I would be thankful
<DrPenguin> jen: yeah I suppose a USB Filter will work
<aBound> L1nuxRules, I might reinstall Ubuntu for new years.
<jen> I need guest additions and I have no idea why it wont download it >:O
<aBound> Even though that's crazy.
<L1nuxRules> aBound Linux doesent work like windows
<aBound> I know haha
<DrPenguin> jen: you have a guest additions iso.. Windows doesnt have a native iso mounter (maybe win 7 does im not sure)
<aBound> Just for the hell of it. hehe
<jen> but but but oii
<aBound> Probably won't do it it'll make me to tired.
<Barnabas> jen : daemon tools as far as I recall
<jen> is workstation easier =_=
<L1nuxRules> lmaso good new year aBound :)
<aBound> haha
<aBound> Would of been nice if 12.04 were released for a new year.
<aBound> :P
<_rb> will ubuntu 32 run on a 64 bit machine?
<DrPenguin> yes
<Orthebox> Why does ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso not mount on mac?
<agamemnus> hello again
<L1nuxRules> dont know really I drug deal day to day
<jen> DrPenguin, is workstation easier?
<DrPenguin> Orthebox: thats not very help ful
<DrPenguin> jen: I love workstation, but it aint free
<agamemnus> I need just one library now but I don't know what it's called.. any suggestions?
<Orthebox> DrPenguin: ?
<agamemnus> The error in my compiler is: " ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient"
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: um, that doesnt really help, theres MANY libraries
<jen> awww shoot I'll wait for Ken XD
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: oh thats helpful
<agamemnus> any ideas for mysql libs?
<agamemnus> just client libs
<agamemnus> i don't need a whole server
<DrPenguin> maybe lib-mysql? or libmysql? dunno you can search symaptics for packages
<agamemnus> what would the syntax on this be?
<Barnabas> agamemnus, or install aptitude
<agamemnus> (I downloaded getlibs btw)
<aBound> Alright guys have a happy Ubuntu year I'm off to wonderland. :)
<Barnabas> aptitude search mysql
<Barnabas> should give you a list of all things mysql
<agamemnus> now i need to install aptitude
<Barnabas> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<trism> agamemnus: libmysqlclient-dev
<agamemnus> thanks
<DrPenguin> you can also do apt-cache search mysql
<agamemnus> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<miccoli1> does anyone know how i activate focus follows mouse?
<agamemnus> I'll try that, trism
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: sudo !!
<agamemnus> oh, ok
<L1nuxRules> Happy new year evryone one Linux FTW!
<L1nuxRules> good night
<Barnabas> yeah happy 2012
<Barnabas> may it be a good one
<miccoli1> anyone? im using ubuntu/fluxbox
<agamemnus> that actually installed, trism
<agamemnus> crap
<Barnabas> agamemnus, what happens if you type mysql in a terminal ?
<agamemnus> "ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient ............ ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.a when searching for -lmysqlclient"
<Barnabas> should be the terminal client
<agamemnus> hold on hold on
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: you probably needd the one for the right architecture
<Barnabas> mysql -u <user> -p
<agamemnus> I need it for a 32-bit compiler
<Barnabas> as far as I recall
<agamemnus> I'm using a 64-bit Ubuntu build
<agamemnus> ok, so what now?
<Barnabas> you tell us :-)
<agamemnus> Barnabas: it tells me where the program can be found
<jen> does itunes work in wine?
<DrPenguin> jen: not too well im afraid
<jen> why so?
<agamemnus> i'll try to install the client package
<DrPenguin> jen: couldnt tell you, Ive used it in wine and it doesnt work right
<agamemnus> but i suck at this
<Barnabas> The program 'mysql' can be found in the following packages:
<Barnabas>  * mysql-client-core-5.1
<Barnabas>  * mysql-cluster-client-5.1
<agamemnus> sudo apt-get mysql-client-core-5.1 doesn't work
<jen> does it get music on the ipod?
<Barnabas> something like that
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: sudo apt-get install
<agamemnus> oh, oops
<DrPenguin> jen: it doesnt even run
<jen> oh
<jen> well ima try it anyways
<agamemnus> guys, still the same error now but with more stuff:
<agamemnus> oh no wait
<agamemnus> yes, the same errors
<agamemnus> i'll try the other one
<milo_> Hey guys
<_rb> I am trying to create a bootable on a USB but disk creator on ubuntu 10.04 tells me installation failed and nothing more.
<jen> whats best to put music on my apple ipod touch?
<Barnabas> _rb, is the stick large enough for the image ?
<milo_> Trying to install a network manager for Kubuntu. If you guys have any recommendations...
<agamemnus> now I just get "ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient" again.
<_rb> Barnabas It shows 3.7 Gig
<agamemnus> i did sudo apt-get install on both of those , the client-core and cluster-client
<jen> does anyone know?
<agamemnus> i just did aptitude search mysql
<agamemnus> that's a lot
<Vaelstrom> Dinner time, brb.
<ertyuiop99> "Failed to open device (/dev/input/event3): Failed to open device /dev/input/event3 (13)
<ertyuiop99> "  Same with event 2,1, and 0.  Any way to fix this?
<jutnux> so confused
<agamemnus> this is terrible
<Barnabas> agamemnus, could you post an output of uname -a
<rectec> Quick question. Have any of you been updated to Firefox 9 yet? It's been out for weeks and I still haven't recieved an update. When is it coming?
<Barnabas> I think you have some 32 / 64bit confusion going on
<agamemnus> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<agamemnus> but the compiler is 32-bit
<bunnyfun> does Linux 2.6.32-37-generic x86_64 identify the kernel or the hardware?
<Barnabas> why would you want a 32 bit compiler for a 64 bit platform
<Barnabas> unless cross compiling
<rileyp> when I type this from a terminal it works but in a script it doesnt whats wrong?  echo -e "VOLM20  \r" > /dev/ttyUSB0
<mgokay> jen: i use xp as a virtual machine on virtualbox. Connect my ipod this virtual machine and transfer music from itunes.
<agamemnus> it's the only one that's available
<agamemnus> perhaps libmysqlclient16
<Barnabas> ? gcc is 64 bit
<agamemnus> I'm using FBC
<Barnabas> aah ok
<agamemnus> though, it may be using gcc there actually
<Barnabas> don't know that compiler
<agamemnus> actually I do have an option to compile with gcc but it's really buggy
<agamemnus> i'll try it
<bunnyfun> what is the command to identify a running kernel?
<Barnabas> buggy .. i would say a 32 bit compiler on a 64 bit platform is basically buggy :-)
<bunnyfun> (as 32 or 64)
<DrPenguin> bunnyfun: uname -r
<agamemnus> " error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set" :|
<Barnabas> you will have issues executing the code on your 64 bit platform as well
<bunnyfun> thanks
<DrPenguin> -m not -r
<bunnyfun> lol ok
<bonhoffer> in a control that i am calling via remote: true, how do i prevent the js.erb from being rendered
<jen> mgokay, well I cant it wont recognize my ipod when I plug it in
<bonhoffer> for example if a user is adding things repeatedly
<Barnabas> for executing 32 bit code on a 64 bit platform you need the ia32 libs afaik
<agamemnus> I already haves it
<Barnabas> but just dont do that :-)
<agamemnus> i have to.
<Barnabas> why
<agamemnus> because!
<Barnabas> well then
<bonhoffer> i can check in the view if the fields exist via jquery, but rails knows there is no change -- i typically would do a redirect_to :back or something, but here the method was called via ajax
<Barnabas> I suggest using a 64 bit compiler that fits your execution  platform
<agamemnus> it won't compile with the gcc option... and when I set the -fpu option it says it doesn't know what that option is :|
<Barnabas> man gcc
<agamemnus> this is the only compiler
<Barnabas> nonsense :-)
<rectec> Quick question. Have any of you been updated to Firefox 9 yet? It's been out for weeks and I still haven't recieved an update. When is it coming?
<agamemnus> for Freebasic
<agamemnus> :|
<Barnabas> ahh
<Barnabas> ok
<Barnabas> xbasic?
<trism> rectec: it is in proposed, it will likely land in updates soon
<Barnabas> I thought we where in c / c++ realm
<agamemnus> we are, sort of
<agamemnus> I don't really know how the compiler works, to be honest.
<rectec> trism: Alright. Is there a page with the status of the release or something?
<rileyp> when I type this from a terminal it works but in a script it doesnt whats wrong?  echo -e "VOLM20  \r" > /dev/ttyUSB0
<agamemnus> i think it asks for a c++ library and somehow adds it in
<agamemnus> or rather, C.
<agamemnus> libmysqlclient16 isn't it.
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: what's the problem again?
<itsnotabigtruck> do ls /usr/lib/*mysql*
<agamemnus> when I try to compile, my compiler gives me a missing library error: "ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient"
<_rb> maybe the problem I am having with startup disk creator is file permission. What is the least restrictive file permission I can have?
<Barnabas> itsnotabigtruck, the basic compiler hes using on a 64 bit platform is a 32 bit one
<Barnabas> hence it cannot find the correct runtime libraries
<itsnotabigtruck> Barnabas: ohh...is this 11.10? sounds like a multiarch apt problem
<itsnotabigtruck> i was just reading earlier today about how that tends to screw everything up
<Barnabas> itsnotabigtruck, dont know
<agamemnus> libmysqlclient16 should be it though, right?
<Barnabas> itsnotabigtruck, do not code anything on 32 bit or in basic
<agamemnus> :[
<agamemnus> it all works great in windows, but I need to get this on a server
<rectec> trism: nvm I found a thread on the Forums about it. Thanks!
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: ok, so, what version of ubuntu is it
<Barnabas> well the allocation size is beside the point - nothing in basic ..
<agamemnus> i dunno, I downloaded it a few days ago
<agamemnus> how do I even check?
<itsnotabigtruck> oh, also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/libmysqlclient16/filelist
<agamemnus> wait I got it
<agamemnus> It's 11.1
<rileyp> when I type this from a terminal it works but in a script it doesnt whats wrong?  echo -e "VOLM20  \r" > /dev/ttyUSB0
<agamemnus> 11.10
<itsnotabigtruck> ok, so it looks like it's supposed to be -lmysqlclient, as you already have, agamemnus
<Barnabas> agamemnus, where did you get your linux basic compiler?
<itsnotabigtruck> 11.10 allows you to install amd64 and i386 packages at the same time
<agamemnus> Barnabas: http://superb-sea2.dl.sourceforge.net/project/fbc/Binaries%20-%20Linux/FreeBASIC-0.23.0-linux.run
<Barnabas> aarh the plot thickens ..
<Barnabas> that package is probably 32 bit
<Barnabas> or "package"
<jen> anyone good with virtuabox?
<Barnabas> not really a package is it?
<agamemnus> yeah, like I said, they haven't compiled it for 64.
<agamemnus> It's a linux.run file.
<Barnabas> its a shell run file
<agamemnus> There are three different ones actually
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: oh lovely...ok, so download the source
<itsnotabigtruck> compile that
<Barnabas> preciscely
<itsnotabigtruck> before you do that, purge everything related to freebasic you have now
<Barnabas> agree
<itsnotabigtruck> also, you might need to do some configure stuff to make it install to /usr/local and not /usr
<agamemnus> I don't know how to compile it.
<itsnotabigtruck> ./configure, make, make install :D
<itsnotabigtruck> jen: what about it?
<agamemnus> so there would be absolutely no way as it is now to get the mysql client lib working then?
<itsnotabigtruck> i've only used it on windows
<agamemnus> because of the 64/32-bit incompatibility?
<jen> well...I cant get my itunes to work on it
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: even if you did it wouldn't be a good idea
<jen> it will not recognize my ipod
<agamemnus> why not?
<itsnotabigtruck> putting binaries on a linux system, that aren't for your specific distro, is a really bad idea, usually
<itsnotabigtruck> because of things like this
<agamemnus> oh, not only that..
<agamemnus> but I'm going to put it on CentOS
<agamemnus> Mouahahahahaha
<agamemnus> Total fail?
<itsnotabigtruck> jen: did you turn on usb redirection
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: ffs, then go load up centos and test with that :p
<itsnotabigtruck> you could use virtualbox or something
<itsnotabigtruck> and in the future, avoid freebasic like the plague, heh
<agamemnus> I actually downloaded it, but I don't think centOS would be as user-friendly as ubuntu
<jen> i hav no idea what that means
<agamemnus> because.. i like... have no idea what to do with it
<agamemnus> i have this image file
<agamemnus> of centOS
<itsnotabigtruck> jen: well, in the menus, you can tell it to hook a usb device up to the vm, right
<agamemnus> and.. that's it
<itsnotabigtruck> so you go and select the ipod in the menu
<itsnotabigtruck> and it'll connect the ipod to the vm
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: the image file is an ISO, right?
<jen> nnnya? I dont know where that is, it says usb
<agamemnus> umm yes probably.
<itsnotabigtruck> jen: in the menus
<Barnabas> agamemnus, have you googled (hard) for a real FreeBasic ubuntu repo?
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: you burn it to a disc, boot off of it, install it
<itsnotabigtruck> if you use virtualbox, you can go into the properties of the virtual machine, and load the iso file
<agamemnus> Barnabas: that's how I went from 20 compile errors to 1
<itsnotabigtruck> and it'll look like a real cd to the virtual machin
<jen> I have device filters?
<Barnabas> agamemnus, what you have now (your sh file) is not a debian / ubuntu repo
<Barnabas> it is actually anything else
<agamemnus> I think I actually loaded it, but not sure. Someone has to hold my hands
<siloxid> what command can I run to see how much RAM I have?  I have ubuntu 10.10
<agamemnus> the sh file?
<Zeraphing> Whats a good program to share my desktop with another user?
<agamemnus> what sh file lolz?
<DrPenguin> siloxid: free or cat /proc/meminfo
<jen> itsnotabigtruck, I dont really know what you are talking about
<DrPenguin> agamemnus: an "sh" file is a POSIX shell script
<Barnabas> your "run" file
<agamemnus> Ah
<Barnabas> is anything else than an ubuntu repo
<Barnabas> file
<agamemnus> I'll try installing one of the other versions
<Barnabas> and if you installed it removing it could be tricky
<itsnotabigtruck> jen: maybe it looks different in the linux version...but after you start the virtual machine
<agamemnus> And hope
<itsnotabigtruck> in the menus, one of them lets you select usb devices
<Barnabas> hope - something you do in Church on sundays ..
<jen> oh yes, it doesnt even say theres something hooked up
<agamemnus> that's pray :X
<agamemnus> i might pray too
<Barnabas> same thing ..
<Barnabas> it will not help you
<Barnabas> you need to 1) find a compatible repo to add to your system for installing in debian / ubuntu
<jen> itsnotabigtruck, it says no usb attached
<Barnabas> 2) compile from scratch
<Barnabas> but firstly remove what you have already installed
<itsnotabigtruck> jen: oh...no idea
<itsnotabigtruck> Barnabas: 'cept i don't think one exists
<itsnotabigtruck> freebasic looks like a dead project
<jen> aiiiii =_=
<agamemnus> :|
<itsnotabigtruck> libfreebasic used to be in debian and ubuntu, then it got dropped
<itsnotabigtruck> i bet it was dead before ubuntu was a big deal
<agamemnus> we don't have a lot of devs
<agamemnus> it's new!
<agamemnus> ish
<agamemnus> started in about 2005
<Barnabas> itsnotabigtruck, well installing a 32 bit "run" file on a 64 bit platform and hoping for a linker to figure that out is a dead end imho
<itsnotabigtruck> ok, the freebasic repo is getting commits, so it's not dead
<itsnotabigtruck> but they aren't taking ubuntu support seriously then
<agamemnus> a few people have tried it but all the library dependencies keep changing
<itsnotabigtruck> which is surprising
<agamemnus> and I guess no one has used mysql yet with ubuntu
<agamemnus> and freebasic.
<itsnotabigtruck> agamemnus: anyway, read up about compiling stuff on linux...it's easy
<itsnotabigtruck> lose the run file
<Barnabas> agamemnus, your prime problem is the basic platform compability
<itsnotabigtruck> well, it can be easy
<agamemnus> the target of fbc is a gcc front end
<itsnotabigtruck> since the actual target isn't ubuntu anyway, just forget about this entirely
<itsnotabigtruck> you seem to be just creating problems for yourself w/ this
<agamemnus> No,
<agamemnus> I mean the development target
<agamemnus> oh
<agamemnus> but yes
<agamemnus> but i think it will work with centos anyway
<agamemnus> :D
<agamemnus> Gotta try at least.
<Barnabas> agamemnus, listen to itsnotabigtruck on this :-) you ARE creating problems for yourselves :-)
<agamemnus> Or at least.. gotta try somewhere
<itsnotabigtruck> wtf, sending a notice to the channel gets you banned?
<skilz> itsnotabigtruck: Spam counter measures.
<agamemnus> No one has tried compiling fbc on centos
<Romance> Hey, while i tried to boot 10.04 it said "cannot write: broken pipe" , i thini i just crashed the system
<agamemnus> or fbc p rograms
<agamemnus> programs.
<agamemnus> but.. yeah.. i might try :|
 * Barnabas thinks the 32 bit compability facility in 64 bit ubuntu is a mistake
<Barnabas> it should just fail hard ..
<jen> =_= virtualbox channel is no help
<html> jen,  what do you need?
<jen> I cant get my ipod to work on virtualbox, no one can figure it out
<Romance> whn i tried to boot it said "could not write: broken pipes"
<html> u know theres apps that well work with your ipod?
<jen> no I do not
<DrPenguin> jen: you can just use gtkpod
<Romance> and after run the recovery mode, i am suddenly in Xfce
<jen> I have no idea how X_X
<jen> it doesnt recognize the files I use or something
<karmeeko> is there a software that changes the quality of video when it streams?
<karmeeko> for ubuntu
<html> so which lol of the many ipods ,do you have?
<karmeeko> i just want to down convert some movies so i can stream to my phone when at work
<goddard> Happy New year my ubuntu breathren
<jen> I just have my ipod touch
<Serraphyn> Hi, I'm trying to figure out a way to share my webcam on my linux laptop with a local only webserver, I want to have it in my window to watch people outside from another computer. I've installed webcamd but I'm getting ioctl: VIDIOC_G_STD(std=0x0 []): Invalid argument repeating when i run webcamd start. I'm using ubuntu 11.10 64-bit, everything works fine I can see the camera in Camarama fine.
<totesmuhgoats> ubuntu bretheren eh
<goddard> brasco disc burner refuses to start after running once
<totesmuhgoats> that is truly creepy
<Bonno> lose that FloodBot seriously ikonia
<goddard> totesmuhgoats: i was speaking directly to you when i said it
<jen> yeah I dont like repeating blue XD
<totesmuhgoats> goddard: i kinda figured, i have that effect on people
<goddard> totesmuhgoats: haha
<html> jen,  theres like 4 version of the ipod ,  and other info...
<Serraphyn> or can anyone suggest another way to setup my webcam to work were I can do Http://192.168.x.x/ and see my webcam from my local network?
<jen> ohh ipod touch 4th gen
<agamemnus> ok, thanks for the help guys. happy new year. *sniff*
<html> jen,  go to the ubuntu software center and search ipod,,,
<goddard> i had an ipod but then didn't like how i had to do all this extra crap to put songs on and off the device
<goddard> not good for linux users any way
<jen> i have gtk
<html> jen,  does it work?
<jen> last time I tried to use it it didnt recognize a file format or something idk
<caffine> how do i find the /dev device to which a usb device has been bound? apparently, usbcore registered my device with snd-usb-audio, but i'm not sure where or how to find it to use on the command line with mplayer. i can see the video at /dev/video0 but don't know where to find the audio. here are the relevant entries from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789239/ here's lsusb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789240/ here's what i'm trying t
<html> just a sec
<html> well try again so i can get the error
<iiu7>  I'm using newspost to post on Usenet, but I wonder if there exists a tool for Ubuntu for creating NZB files (not gui)?
<html> jen,
<jen> hold on
<ubuntu> is there a way that I can have a persistance file larger than 4 gb, mine is limited with startup disk creator (32 gb sd card)
<spaoc> no.
<jen> I dont think its working
<ubuntu> is there a way with a different program?
<jen> html, no it doesnt work
<html> jen,  so what is the error it gives you?
<jen> it just doesnt do anything when I try to sync a song
<html> did you make sure you have the codecs to run the app?
<jen> codecs?
<jen> whats that?
<Pazooza> It's the descramblers.
<Pazooza> Hey, can KDE and gnome coexist friendly?
<html> its the  jen
<html> its the  jen http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/multimedia/f/codec.htm
<jen> the what?
<jen> Im not sure
<html> jen its what computer and devices that can tell what a fill is,, from a song/or a rss feed(mp3) to a youtube video or a dvd
<jen> I beleive so?
<html> file*
<helli0n> hello
<jen> yeah it says its an mp3
<html> the check the boxes in the gtkipd app  ,, check all the boxes
<Pazooza> How do you get a list, /list don't seem to do nothing with this Qwebirc.
<html> the check the boxes in the gtkipd app  ,, check all the boxes jen
<SachinDey> Computers are illiterate and they need to learn,
<SachinDey> Codecs are a sort of libraries that tell the computer what to do with a specific multimedia file
<pangolin> !alis | Pazooza
<ubottu> Pazooza: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jen> wait where the heck are these boxes?
<SachinDey> Codecs teaches the computer how to read those multimedia files
<html> jen,  do you know where you got the program?
<jen> oh under prefereences
<Bunie> Hey guys! I've been considering switching my server machine over to ubuntu, had a quick question
<jen> all the plugins?
<html> well try it
<helli0n> whats your question?
<Bunie> well, it's not only a server machine, it's also what i use from time to time as a personal computer. :P anyways, it has 4GB of ram, was wondering if i should go for a 64-bit build or not
<html> under "more info" its there
<Bunie> I tried a 64-bit ubuntu a while back and had a bad experience with it, i like Wine and such
<Bunie> harder to find drivers, etc.
<jen> okay i have all the plugins done and stuff
<html> jen, ok it might take a bit to kick in...
<Bunie> also if i dont like the new Interface, is there an alternative distro, or an easy way to get the old interface back?
<jen> okie doke
<jen> stll doesnt work
<jen> can you take a look?
<html> jen,  just in case u mught need to restart
<html> jen,  i though i was ,,, or you mean something else?
<jen> teamviewer or something
<html> jen,  just to be clear you want to play a song or something?
<jen> I will play the song
<jmscomtech> wats withh #ubuntu-unregged? im already registerd but iot keeps asking if im a bot
<jen> it works
<jen> the song works
<Resistance> jmscomtech:  are you identified?
<jen> but syncing doesnt
<jmscomtech> yes
<jmscomtech> always identified upon login
<Resistance> jmscomtech:  are you identified before trying to join the channel?
<Resistance> :p
<jmscomtech> yes
<Resistance> jmscomtech:  you might've been caught in the throttles
<Resistance> i.e. the join throttle
<jmscomtech> hmm maybe
<html> jmccrohan,  its been doing that today , ,, but just go with it
<jen> html, well the song works
<html> jen,  so did it work before i helped you, or just now?
<jen> the song works but I cant get anything on my ipod
<jen> im prolly doing something wrong
<Bunie> Cmon someone help out a linux nub Q~Q
<jen> watcha need bunie?
<jen> html, improlly doing something wrong
<html> jen,  im still thinkin its the codecs ,,,, so google ipod codecs .... and see what you get
<Bunie> Does wine have a 64-bit build?
<Bunie> and if not, is 4GB of ram fine for a 32-bit build of Ubuntu?
<DrPenguin> Bunie: wine works on 64bit
<jen> Bunie,  i think it all depends on your computer, wine will work with anything im sure
<html> Bunie,  of course ,,,  lot  but i will get you the hope ,,,
<jen> my ipod has mp4 or 3 or what not, its the app
<Bunie> i had a bad experience with 64-bit ubuntu a long while back, with drivers and such. if i were you, with 4GB of ram, wich would you go with?
<html> jen,  just a sec
<rileyp> Is there an easy way i can send commands to my serial port via irexec
<rileyp> Is there an easy way i can send commands to my serial port via a script
<DrPenguin> rileyp: naively, you should just be able to send data to the port by echoing to the device node
<Bunie> if you were me* lols
<Bunie> and wich is faster/better, XFCE or LDE? :P
<DrPenguin> Bunie: imho LXDE
<Bunie> faster/more ram efficient.. Basically wich one serves its purpose better
<rileyp> yeah I know i can use this in terminal and it work s echo -e "VOLM18  \r" >/dev/ttyUSB0
<rileyp> Bunie but in a script it does not
<DrPenguin> rileyp: whether its in a script or in terminal, that will work the same
<rileyp> no it s not for me
<Bunie> trying to pick out wich ubuntu distro is for me :P are they all well supported? I've also wondered, i know Ubuntu gets system updates, However, when something such as, ubuntu 12 comes out, will i be updated to it, or will i need to reinstall?
<rileyp> my script contains exact same text and when i run the script i get an err
<DrPenguin> rileyp: well that doesnt make sense.. whats the error
<rileyp> but from terminal the tv responds and say ok
<html> http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/specs.html   jen is this urs
<Bunie> is Lubuntu ran/handled by the same team as Ubuntu? Updates and support and such?
<Resistance> Bunie:  i think they have their own dev team...
<Resistance> but sometimes they show up in here
<html> jen, ?
<jen> the black one yes
<Resistance> !lubuntu | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jen> html, the black one yes
<html> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Resistance> Bunie:  that should sufficiently answer your question, but feel free to ask away in here.
<html> jen would u like to pm?
<jen> yeah
<rileyp> I know its crazy echo -e "VOLM18  \r" >/dev/ttyUSB0 works to change volume on my tv when ran from a terminal directly. when I creat a script that contains exact same text and make it executible it does not work
<DrPenguin> rileyp: that doesnt help. you need to tell us WHAT is going wrong
<html> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Bunie> Resistance: Thanks :D I joined their a second ago. I'm really interested in switching over to a linux distro, but like any windows user, i need to be weened lols
<rileyp> I even added a line echo this is crazy and the text comes up
<DrPenguin> rileyp: dude. stop being cryptic. stop with the side tracking. just TELL us whats wrong
<html> jen,  ok im pming u
<Resistance> Bunie:  heh, well all the Ubuntu distros are decent, but imo, 11.10 has a mess of problems with it, bugs and what not.
<Resistance> Bunie:  and fwiw, i'm a KDE user, and i help GNOME users here :P
<Resistance> case-in-point for non-GNOME users showing up in the standard ubuntu channel
<Bunie> Resistance: I think i've chosen lubuntu as my distro, it looks the most windows like and i've been told by a complete stranger that it has the highest performance
<rileyp> so the script runs but the tv responds with err when I view the serial port using cat  I dont know waht other info i can provide
<Resistance> Bunie:  IMO performance is dependent on hardware and use-case of an OS
<Resistance> Bunie:  most techies will agree with that
<DrPenguin> rileyp: i dont know maybe the error would be nice...
<rileyp> DrPenguin,  the tv volume doesnt change and the tv responds via the serial port err
<Bunie> Resistance: the pc im installing it on has a poor graphics card, i dont think it'd handle all that pretty stuff gnome does too well
<DrPenguin> rileyp: ok, your dancing around the issue, your not answering my quesitons, im done with you . figure it out on your own
<Resistance> Bunie:  xfce's relatively low resource, fwiw
<rileyp> DrPenguin,  I'm sorry i want help but I dont know how to find the problem
<Bunie> Resistance: Sorry for spamming you guys lol but like, i use Firefox nightly, from here http://nightly.mozilla.org/ will this be a simple install as it is on windows? (is that linux build compatable, i mean)
<Resistance> Bunie:  standby, got to fix one of my bots in one of my projects' channels
<rileyp> DrPenguin,  i really appreciate your help I thought it may be syntax error in the way echo needs to used in a script rather than from a terminal
<freenodiz> > hi,I have a noobquestion.Imagine i set my hostname to "plato" andthe domainused to make the FQDN is "mydomain.com".It'srecommended the use of the "domain.com"toserve web pages in the server?Or should ihave tocreate vhosts?what i don#t really get isthedifference in the usage of the FQDN and domains that are set with the vhosts...
<freenodiz> arghhh...sry,i hate ice chat...if i copy and paste the text get togheter
<bluezone_> What the succes rate in upgrading to 10.10?
<bluezone_> should i bother backing up my files?
<mebigfatguy> yes
<Resistance> bluezone_:  the success rate is irrelevant for backing up your files.  ***ALWAYS*** back up your files
<bluezone_> Resistance: well i dont really have anything important on here... hmmmm
<Resistance> bluezone_:  you should always back up your files, but note that 10.10 is almost EOL, only a few months left in its lifespan (if i recall correctly)
<brophat> anyone have any recommendations for an email notifier?
<edusachs> hi...
<edusachs> happy new year...
<brophat> I am sitting tight for the new great year
<edusachs> :)
<rileyp> echo -e "VOLM20  \r" > /dev/ttyUSB0 works from a terminal to adjust volume on my tv  in a script I get an error back from my tv and the volume does not change can anyone help
<rileyp> is it the way > is handled in a script as opposed to in the terminal ?
<pconwell> Question: When installing ubuntu server, there is an option to install the package "virtualization host" (or something similar)... What is it installing?
<pconwell> KVM?
<TheAncientGoat> Hi, I installed openjdk-7-jre and openjdk-6-jre:386 successfully, and then tried installing openjdk-7-jre:i386 which gave me errors, so I uninstalled all of my java packages
<TheAncientGoat> that still didn't work, so I reinstalled all the java packages
<TheAncientGoat> and now they show up as installed, but when I enter java into the command line, it says that it isnt installed
<TheAncientGoat> I can see the java binaries
<TheAncientGoat> but It isn't linked into /usr/bin
<pconwell> TheAncientGoat: what happens if you try update-alterntives... or whatever the command it?
<TheAncientGoat> yeah, says there arent any alternatives
<pconwell> where do they show up installed? Symentic?
<TheAncientGoat> yeah
<TheAncientGoat> and in apt-get
<TheAncientGoat> and yes, I did try re-installing them
<pconwell> and what happens if you try to re-uninstall them?
<TheAncientGoat> hmm, lemme try purging them
<pconwell> yeah, I was about to say try sudo aptitude remove --purge blah blah
<skilz> In firefox is there anyway to customize the Downloads window as to remove the search bar and or 'Clear List' button?
<TheAncientGoat> I should actually reinstall
<TheAncientGoat> because I selected btrfs as my root partition
<TheAncientGoat> :|
<rileyp> echo -e "VOLM20  \r" > /dev/ttyUSB0 works from a terminal to adjust volume on my tv  in a script I get an error back from my tv and the volume does not change can anyone help
<TheAncientGoat> that is a friggin huge issue with the installer
<TheAncientGoat> it takes like 5 minutes to boot
<TheAncientGoat> pconwell: ok, cool, that worked
<TheAncientGoat> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<TheAncientGoat> and then just reinstall
<TheAncientGoat> gaaah
<TheAncientGoat> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException
<pconwell> well... that's not as good...
<ParkerR> Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pconwell> one more hour...
 * fxhp lols
<TheAncientGoat> biz freaking zarre
<phong_> happy new year everyone
<pconwell> phong_: you are everywhere!
<puff_> the floodbots are annoying
<pconwell> puff_: yes, but also entertaining
<pconwell> ...sometimes
<TheAncientGoat> ok, on openjdk-7 it doesn't give the error
<TheAncientGoat> but minecraft then gives elf errors
<puff_> hey bot, how do you instantiate a class in java
<aritra> byeeeeeee
<puff_> ooo minecraft
<puff_> I just built a new server for my son to run his minecraft server on
<DrPenguin> puff: thats not really a question for here..
<puff_> it is top of the line state of the art 64bit amd
<DrPenguin> but I can answer java questions, im fluent in java
<pangolin> ##java
<puff_> oh I was just pokin fun at the bawts
<mark_> hi is there a driver for a canon mx 420
<puff_> I am too
<puff_> I prefer C++ though
<puff_> I do like ubuntu so far
<dr_willis>  !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<puff_> just settling in doing updates etc
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: !off-topic
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: !offtopic
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: !ot
<ThomasBoxley> idk
<ThomasBoxley> <_<
<mark_> lol
<pangolin> ThomasBoxley: the syntax is
<pangolin> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mark_> hi is there a driver for a canon mx 420
<DrPenguin> ThomasBoxley: the syntax is: !command | person
<ThomasBoxley> thanks,
<puff_> rofl
<ThomasBoxley> !offtopic | puff_
<ubottu> puff_: please see above
<mark_> hi is there a driver for a canon mx 420
<dr_willis>  !printers | mark_
<ubottu> mark_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<puff_> dude I am a died in the wool BSD user I am just trying ubuntu on this box so far I like it
<ThomasBoxley> bsd is dying
 * puff_ trouts peer with extreme prejudice
<mark_> unn yaa i know
<Sintrigue> mark_  :  http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100329702.html
<mark_> but i need to know what driver i need for cups
<puff_> cups is a bear
<puff_> I will bet dollars to donuts the cups site has help for drivers
<pconwell> mark_: dumb question... did you try just plugin it in?
<puff_> odd this install has not mention the 11.1 update yet do I need to initiate that myself it did it for me on the other box
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: there is no 11.1 update.
<puff_> umm I have another box running 11.1 right now
<puff_> it updated last night
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: there's 11.04 and 11.10, no such thing as 11.1
<pangolin> no you don't, the version number is 11.10.
<puff_> lol
<puff_> picky picky
<mark_> wow a smart ass
<pangolin> I'll drop a 0 of your paycheck see how that suits you
<Bunie> Hey guys im curious about Linux and defragmenting
<quiescens> that's really very pedantic considering the lack of relevance
<quiescens> lol
<spaoc> NO.
<puff_> it's called fsck
<pangolin> !defrag | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<spaoc> hi pangolin
<_rb_> what is the best way to install flash on Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit?
<Bunie> I've read places that say, Linux doesnt need to defragment. But logic tells me based on how disks write, any system would need to.
<pconwell> quiescens: not really. 11.1 would imply a release in january, 11.10 is realease in OCT... as in 10th month
<puff_> oddly it has not prompted the update as of yet\
<xangua> _rb_: with the software center
<spaoc> badgolin
<spaoc> mangolin
<xangua> _rb_: you can also go to adobe.com
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: It's not going to prompt any update. There is no update from 11.04 to 11.10. They're two different release versions of Ubuntu.
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: Well, there's the dist upgrade, but why not just install 11.10 in the firstp lace?
<pconwell> Hey, I asked this a min ago, but no one responded, so I'll ask again (I don't want to be annoying)
<pangolin> puff_: run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<pconwell> Question: When installing ubuntu server, there is an option to install the package "virtualization host" (or something similar)... What is it installing?
<ThomasBoxley> pconwell: packages to make virtualization of Ubuntu server easier.
<pconwell> KVM?
<puff_> my iso was not 11.10
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: Was it 11.04?
<puff_> lemme check
<_rb_> xangua in adobe.com I have .rpm and .tar, which should I do?
<DrPenguin> _rb_: the tar should be the source to compile.. the rpm can be converted ot a deb with alien
<puff_> 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_rb_> DrPenguin, woosh. Way over my head.
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: that doesn't say the version of Ubuntu you're running
<puff_> where do I get version?
<quiescens> puff_: lsb_release -a
<dr_willis> _rb_:  its best to use the software center to install flash
<puff_> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<puff_> Release:	11.04
<puff_> Codename:	natty
<xangua> _rb_: weird, adobe.com no longer mention the partner repositosi; but like i said first you can install it with the software center
<jeaton> anybody else turned off by ubuntu 11.XX because of Unity?
<xangua> partner repository*
<puff_> geebus it be da natty dread
<pangolin> puff_: run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<robin0800> _rb_: there should also be a 32bit deb on their site
<ThomasBoxley> puff_: yes, running sudo do-release-upgrade will upgrade you to 11.10
<overclucker> _rb_: adobe does provide a deb
<pconwell> jeaton: I was at first... 11.10 beta was HORRIBLE... but it has gotten much, much better
<dr_willis> jeaton:  not really.. and that may be a better discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThomasBoxley> jeaton: GNOME Shell can be easily installed in 11.10
<puff_> running
<puff_> ...
<jeaton> yeah, I ended up installing gnome shell, it just seems broken
<jeaton> I ended up jumping back to 10.04
<robin0800> jeaton: try gnome-panel
<puff_> holy smoke INCOMING!!!!
<ThomasBoxley> !offtopic | puff_
<ubottu> puff_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puff_> o_0
<quiescens> i thought puff_ asking how to upgrade from one release to the next sounded pretty much on topic really
<pangolin> it was
<ThomasBoxley> holy smoke INCOMING!!!!!
<pangolin> the continous off topic remarks are not
<puff_> well I was referring to the huge explosions
<puff_> it's new years eve here
<ThomasBoxley> ubuntu is exploding?
<puff_> no but everything around here is
<ThomasBoxley> new years eve is off topic. please don't take it personally, but off topic remarks can distract from other people's questions puff_
<pangolin> I realize it is new years and we are all bored but please try to keep this channel for support only. #ubuntu-offtopic would be more than happy to entertain you.
<puff_> I'll hush
<pconwell> ThomasBoxley:
<ThomasBoxley> pconwell:
<pconwell> Sorry, do you know if it installs KVM?
<ThomasBoxley> No, I don't pconwell. I'll look it up
<ThomasBoxley> pconwell: yes, it does
<pconwell> ThomasBoxley: thanks, that's what I thought... any opinions on KVM vs virtualbox?
<ahhughes> is it possible to listen in on a bluetooth device I/O to see if data is actually being sent/received from the device?
<ThomasBoxley> pconwell: no, sorry. I've only ever used VB on Ubuntu
<Chipzzz> I have an Oneiric desktop installation with a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) audio board. I'm getting 5.1 channels on USB headphones but the front L & R channels are dead out of audio board... any ideas?
<pconwell> me too, but I figured i would give KVM a try since ubuntu (cononical) seems to push it so much
<DrPenguin> Chipzzz: using the correct audio codec?
<pconwell> canonical*
<Chipzzz> DrPenguin: Hi & Happy New Year... using "speaker-test -c6"...
<Chipzzz> ... the codecs should be the same for the USB 'phones, no?
<freenodiz> hello,is there a way to have a log for ssh somewhere?i need to know what i've doing/scripting since i installed the server...
<DrPenguin> Chipzzz: i dunno..
<DrPenguin> freenodiz: there may be a log in /var/log
<freenodiz> ok
<Chipzzz> Freenodiz: for the server or client?
<freenodiz> for the things i've doing trough ssh,not sure if it's server or client Chipzzz
<freenodiz> like a log with the commands i inserted,such as apt-get and the results
<robbbie> freenodiz: you won't find logs of your terminal sessions unless you tee them somewhere, you can check your history of commands though
<freenodiz> ohh,ok robbie.
<Chipzzz> freenodiz: you could also check the server logs for the times you were logged in (your logins should be in the auth log)
<freenodiz> ok
<freenodiz> what's the difference? apt-get update AND apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded ?
<DrPenguin> update syncs your repositories
<freenodiz> i see,so the first syncs than the other actually does the upgrade...ty
<puff_> upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system
<DrPenguin> freenodiz: having out of sync repositories may result in you not getting the most up to date packages, and even maybe not seeing a package at all
<puff_> info is your friend
<freenodiz> yeap,go it,ty all
<puff_> 13mbps and still 32 mins to go on the dist update
<puff_> uhh 26
<Shane_> when my comp is unplugged it turns off unexpected. i try to reboot and it freezes on the purple screen
<puff_> umm this is going to give me a chance to finish my apache2 install I hope before it reboots\
<DrPenguin> wait.. you dont expect it to turn off when you unplug it?
<Resistance> Shane_:  this is why you don't unplug your computer.  And it could be an unclean system which you have to clean with an fsck
<puff_> maybe he means a laptop
<Chipzzz> Laptop, no doubt... is the battery weak, maybe?
<DrPenguin> right.. but if the battery is junky or has no power..
<Shane_> ha yeah trust me i have it tape to the comp its a laptop
<Shane_> no its faulty hardware
<puff_> rofl
<puff_> make a nice paperweight though
<Shane_> is there a way to backup ubuntu through windows
<DrPenguin> Shane_: if you can mount the drive yeah.. there are Linux filesystem drivers for windows
<ThomasBoxley> Happy New Year!
<Chipzzz> You too, Tom
<Shane_> k that will be my last resort how do you go to ubuntus equivalent safe mode recovery i think from boot im on dual boot with windows 7 tried the left shift
<jeaton> !offtopic | ThomasBoxley
<ubottu> ThomasBoxley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lifestream> Silly question, anyone know the unicode character that creates a new line? I see they do it in video games, where typically, pressing enter would start a new chat line.
<ThomasBoxley> It was an automatic message from a pidgin plugin, jeaton.
<jeaton> \n
<jeaton> ThomasBoxley, i'm only kidding, Happy New Years!
<DFan247> Happy New Years everyone!!!
<Resistance> !offtopic | DFan247
<ubottu> DFan247: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puff_> idiots with guns annoy me
<Shane_> how do i launch ubuntu in recovery mode on dual boot
<jeaton> do you have a recovery mode entry in grub?
<Kiten> happy new years ;p
<oscalation> anyone here that has some knoweledge about ubuntu forums? Im wanting to know if i can change my membername/username
<Shane_> cant get on ubuntu it freezes on purp screen
<Kiten> oscalation, you'd have to ask one of the admins
<oscalation> Kiten, any of them ever around in here?
<Kiten> oscalation, there is a list of admins at the bottom of the page on the forums
<Kiten> oscalation, i'm not sure haven't actually checked
<Chipzzz> Shane_: You should be able to get into grub before it boots to Ubuntu
<puff_> man grub internals
<jeaton> Shane_, hold down shift before it boots in grub, hoping you have a reocvery option for ubuntu
<puff_> edit the grub config'
<puff_> ugh
<puff_> no you can't
<Kiten> i use to know how to get to single user mode but i've long since forgotten
<Shane_> i never set one
<Chipzzz> Shane_: you can use the server CD to get in
<puff_> puff@honilee:~$ man grub
<puff_> No manual entry for grub
<puff_> sorry
<Shane_> k im in thanks
<Kiten> puff man -k grub
<puff_> doh
<Kiten> :P
<lifestream> Hi, I want to use windows flashboot to install a ISO to USB (No, I don't want to use unetbootin),  if I use flashboot inside a windows virtualbox, does that virtualbox window recognize my usb stick as a usb stick?
<Kiten> -k is very useful if you don't know the name of the man page you need
<puff_> grub-reboot looks like the ticket
<Chipzzz> apropos grub is helpful as well
<dr_willis> lifestream:  it can if you configure it right.
<dr_willis> lifestream:  see the vbox manual/guides at its homepage. or the factoid pages.
<lifestream> dr_willis, thanks, if I recall  correctly, it only mounted filesystems as network mounts, and it was very slow :)
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> lifestream:  it can access it directly
<puff_> grub-mkrescue     - make a GRUB rescue image
<puff_> doubt the problem is there though the problem is the fs is fscked
<puff_> reinstall would probaly be the best soluyion
<puff_> s/y/t
<oscalation> any ubuntu forum mods about?
<jeaton> oscalation, why not just create a new name?
<dr_willis> i think they got their own channel.
<dr_willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<oscalation> dr_willis, thanks
<oscalation> jeaton, email is already associated with my other forums account
<jeaton> you should be able to change the email to something random and register a new account with the email you're needing
<Bunie> im using lubuntu but no one will answer me over there. how do i connect to a wireless network?
<Chr|s_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> Bunie:  icon at the bottom right for network manager i think.
<hawks008> top right
<dr_willis> Lubuntu  has panel at bottom i recall. not at the top
<hawks008> oppsie...didnt see that
<Bunie> doesnt say anything when i left click it other then wired network =/
<pythonirc101> anyone running two moniotors on an ubuntu guest in virtualbox by any chance>
<jeaton> have you ever used your wireless card in lubuntu?
<Bunie> jeaton: no but i used it back in ubuntu 9 or 10
<html> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!
<urlin2u> Bunie, Is the lubuntu a lubuntu install or a added desktop on ubuntu or another?
<Bunie> its a fresh lubuntu install
<aBound> Happy Ubuntu New Year.
<puff_> no network icon?
<Chipzzz> Happy Nubuntu Year!
<jeaton> what kind of wireless adapter are you using?
<jeaton> adapter/card/t
<Bunie> Broadcom
<Bunie> is all i can tell ya.
<Bunie> lol
<aBound> Dang, the broadcom driver. :P
<puff_> is built in
<Bunie> then whys it not work lol
<puff_> it does work
<Bunie> then why doesnt it? D:
<Bunie> the hardware light is off, even
<puff_> I dunno what to tell ya I am on it right now
<puff_> in the middle of an upgrade
<Bunie> Im using Lubuntu, im gonna try Ubuntu, as much as i dislike the interface
<freenodiz> how do i install git and curl?just apt-get install git curl ?
<Bunie> Random question, if i use the ubuntu  12.04 daily, when 12.04 does release can i run apt-get upgrade or will i upgrade to dailies or what?
<jeaton> lspci -v
<jeaton> try that and tell me what model
<urlin2u> Bunie, the daily install has the same repos.
<kag_anil> what are the current focuses of future ubuntu releases??
<dr_willis> Lubuntu and ubuntu use same wireless drivers underneeth Bunie
<Bunie> then why am i having such bad luck with my D520 D;
<dr_willis> kag_anil:  for the next release i think its bug fix;s and 'polishing' the interface/os
<puff_> lubuntu files are in this distro yes
<Bunie> dr_willis: got Team Viewer? D; u could help me Q~Q
<puff_> 520?
<Bunie> D520 :p is my laptop model, Dell
<puff_> subsystem?
<puff_> oh
<kag_anil> dr_willis: how can a beginner contribute to ubuntu?? i have experience of c,c++,java programming and a few more languages..
<freenodiz> how do i install git on ubuntu lucid?apt-get install git doesn't work
<puff_> I just noticed my ethernet sub is not a broadcom
<Chipzzz> Bunie: 512 Meg ram?
<Bunie> 4GB now
<puff_> Subsystem: ADMtek Device 0570
<Bunie> but came with 512 yes
<user____> I'm not sure if this should go here or in the xubuntu channel, but:
<user____> I'm trying to copy an SD card that has xubuntu installed on it but I can't beacuse ubuntu(what I'm running now) says that I don't have permision to read certain files. So how do I go about backing it up?
<pythonirc101> I'm setting display configuration using "Displays" but the changes are not saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pythonirc101> where are they saved?
<jeaton> freenodiz, sudo apt-get install git-core
<puff_> chown
<freenodiz> ty jeaton :)
<Chipzzz> Bunie: did you lspci -v to find out the Broadcom model?
<Guest2470> how do i get wine to work
<puff_> drink it\
<Bunie> wuh? is that possible? lols
<Bunie> im a windows noobi D;
<Guest2470> no
<Guest2470> wine on li uz
<Guest2470> linux
<Bunie> Broadcom corporation BCM 4401-B0
<Bunie> then a 2nd one is listed, BCM4311
<pythonirc101> anyone knows where the "displays" gui saves display config?
<Bunie> it looks more like it
<puff_> chown [OPTION]... {NEW-OWNER | --reference=REF_FILE} FILE...
<Bunie> Yeh BCM4311
<puff_> * works wonders
<freenodiz> how can i list all packages installed?
<dr_willis> BCM cards need extra drivers/files via the 'addational-drivers' tool dont they?
<puff_> yeap
<puff_> but support for that card is already in ubuntu
<Bunie> dr_willis: I did that using a wired connection, still not working
<Chipzzz> curious that two BCMs should be listed
<puff_> I will consult the ORACLE
<jeaton> is your card dead, you said the light isnt lit up?
<almoxarife> freenodiz: got a terminal open?
<freenodiz> yeap,almoxarife,terminal is open
<jeaton> Bunie, do you have a dual boot setup?
<Bunie> It's off, it works in windowls.
<almoxarife> freenodiz: type synaptic
<Bunie> jeaton: Running from persistant usb
<jeaton> IMPORTANT: If dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu, be sure to enable the card (wireless light is on) in Windows before booting Ubuntu, otherwise it will not work.
<almoxarife> freenodiz: yes, its ok not to have admin rights
<freenodiz> almoxarife, synaptic doesn't do nothing
<freenodiz> i have root acess for now
<almoxarife> freenodiz: does nothing? does/does not open?
<freenodiz> command not found...
<freenodiz> i may have to install it first
<puff_> it does open the package selector
<almoxarife> freenodiz: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<html> what channel is it that i can talk to channel opS maybe cuz they kicked me?
<Bunie> what if u try to drag a file out of package manager and the interface freezes?
<Bunie> what can i do to unfreeze it D;
<Bunie> screw this im trying ubuntu D;
<jeaton> Bunie, did you see that note I pasted
<almoxarife> Bunie: dragging a pckg out would be a trick, I wouldn't do it
<puff_> good choice
<aBound> brb
<Bunie> i wouldnt expect the entire interface to freeze because of one program D;
<puff_> next time though synaptic& would be a better choice
<freenodiz> ok,install.but i got this error (synaptic:8437): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<puff_> yeaP NOT ROOT
<puff_> oops
<Chipzzz> Bunie: the program that froze is probably nautilus... messes up  the whole desktop
<puff_> sudo synaptic&
<Bunie> well then nautilus needs to not suck =[ Lols
<freenodiz> so i can't run stuff as root?lol
<almoxarife> puff_: add the nick you are talking at
<puff_> sure ya can
<dr_willis> it sould be 'gksudo synaptic'
<Chipzzz> Bunie: lol... you know about the "magic keys"?
<Bunie> only like CTRL+ALT+F1, etc.
<almoxarife> freenodiz: you are in a 'root' terminal?
<freenodiz> yes,i am
<Bunie> to switch between... i dunno what the term for it is lols
<almoxarife> freenodiz: in ubuntu? don't do that, get out of root window
<freenodiz> i mean,i'm ssh in a remote server,as root
<puff_> don't trust it
<freenodiz> ohh cmon...would ya..
<puff_> just sudo
<Chipzzz> Bunie: Hold down Alt+PrtSc and then r e i s u and o... the machine will shut down gracefully
<Chipzzz> (r e i s u and o one at a time in that order)
<dr_willis> consoles = alt-ctrl-f1 through F6 normally. F7 to get back to X... :)
<almoxarife> freenodiz: forget everything I said, remove the package I asked you to install, you are in a server
<Bunie> cant i just switch with CTRL+ALT+F1, and type shutdown or somethin?
<jeaton> why not switch to a different terminal and kill the process
<Bunie> thats what i mean! :P
<Bunie> restart Gnome :D
<Bunie> or w/e
<Bunie> lols
<puff_> wtf unpacking girl.3?
<Chipzzz> Bunie: try, but if it doesn't work, the "magic keys" are the last resort that always works
<freenodiz> almoxarife,what's the command to unistall that?will it removes all those dependencies?
<jeaton> not necessarly gnome, but nautilus
<jeaton> and reopen it
<Bunie> my magic key is holding down the power button D;
<puff_> good way to corrupt a fs
<Bunie> lol i kno
<almoxarife> <all/most> you people forget out to tag the nick you are talking to??????????????????
<Chipzzz> puff_: that works but the file system doesn't like it as much
<Bunie> ppl always say linux is more stable then windows, but thats looking like BS D;
<almoxarife> freenodiz: sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<puff_> Bunie: you scare me
<Bunie> How? Q~Q
<Bunie> i has cookies ._.
<jeaton> puff, what corrupts the fs?
<puff_> Bunie: my fs is shaking in its boots
<Chipzzz> I can has a cookie?
<Bunie> lol
<Bunie> i was joking about the power button thing
<Chipzzz> lol
<Bunie> but srsly, holding down two keys while pressing every key on my keyboard? D; srs?
<Bunie> sound like troll stuff.
<Chipzzz> No, the "magic keys" are real... I'll find you a link
<puff_> Bunie: shutdown -h now is OK
<almoxarife> dr_willis: what's that ! tag for use a damm nick to refer??
<puff_> lol here we go
<freenodiz> how do i remove synaptic ?
<almoxarife> freenodiz: sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<freenodiz> ok
<puff_> freenodiz: scroll up
<freenodiz> sry,i didn't see
<Chipzzz> Bunie: Here you go... near the bottom "safe reboot" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<puff_> shutdown -r now is a reboot
<jeaton> heh, i didnt know about the magic keys either
<almoxarife> anyone else seeing the 'ssl handshake error' on return from suspend?
<Chipzzz> "reisub" reboots and "reisuo" shuts the machine down
<puff_> will try that
<freenodiz> i'm impressed with synaptic,,it's so many packages in there...i don't even feel like reading ...yuck,lol
<aBound> freenodiz, lol
<puff_> Chipzzz: I just want a warning when this upgrade finishes
<pythonirc101> my monitor resolution is not being detected by "displays" -- how can I manually modify it? xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> !bot | almoxarife  :)
<ubottu> almoxarife  :): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<puff_> because I am also installing apache2
<Chipzzz> puff_: lol
<almoxarife> dr_willis: thnks
<puff_> pythonirc101: there is a nice graphical interface for that in software
<puff_> X.org tweaker
<ausernamegoesher> trying to resize my partitions to make room for an install of Windows alongside Ubuntu (already installed) on a 2TB HDD with about 400GB used. GParted says it will be 7 hours. Does that sound normal?
<pythonirc101> puff_: I thought "displays" was it (in unity)
<puff_> lemme look
<Bunie> ausernamegoesher: if it has to move stuff out of the way, maybe.
<pythonirc101> thanks
<Bunie> ausernamegoesher: i encrypted my 2TB hard drive, took like 5 days lol
<puff_> this is gonna be slow since I have an upgrade and 4 installs going
<puff_> all hail AMD
<robbbie> puff_: werd, i just built a new pc, amd fx4100
<robbbie> stoked so far
<Bunie> ubuntu didnt ask me how i wanted to run it  =/
<puff_> doesn't need to
<Bunie> what if i wanna run it with persistant cache? D;
<ausernamegoesher> Bunie: wow. Fair enough. At least I know that it isn't abnormal per se. My Windows-using brother is suprised by the amount of time it'll take. He says it took him only 15-30min to do the same thing using Windows.
<puff_> you configure it
<robbbie> ausernamegoesher: using ntfsresize ?
<ausernamegoesher> robbbie: He's not sure but he thinks it was "Acronis"
<Bunie> ausernamegoesher: you may have to move more data, and yours may be formating it or something. i couldnt tell ya, im the noobie in the room
<ausernamegoesher> Bunie: no worries, cheers
<robbbie> ausernamegoesher: hm not sure. it is usually easier to install windows first, then ubuntu though from my experience. used a cli utility called 'ntfsresize' to resize the windows partitions, took minutes
<Chipzzz> if you install windows after ubuntu, windows will trash grub
<Bunie> yeh theres that too lol
<aBound> Never like dual-booting.
<dr_willis> windows has some tricks i guess to resize its own ntfs. even while in use.
<aBound> liked**
<ausernamegoesher> robbbie: yeah. So I've read. The worst part of this is not knowing if it's gonna come out 100% safe. Fingers crossed.
<robbbie> ausernamegoesher: i'm sure its possible, might be more of a pain though
<ausernamegoesher> Chipzzz: yeah so I have read. I followed Ubuntu's instructions to backup the MBR and restore it after my Windows install
<ausernamegoesher> robbbie:  I guess we'll find out. Thanks.
<puff_> robbbie: displays just crashed lol
<robbbie> puff_: hm?
<puff_> was looking at displays to see if it was the tweaker
<robbbie> hm
<puff_> it exited abnormally
<robbbie> puff_: amd chipset?
<puff_> yuh huh
<robbbie> 9 series?
<puff_> robbbie:dunno how do I check?
<robbbie> well, depends on the mobo you are using. i suppose bios would tell you. not sure how to check from in linux. cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you processor but not chipset
<puff_> better wait it's doing odd things (the upgrade)
<puff_> finishing up now
<Chipzzz> puff_: sudo lshw may tell you the chipset
<Rallias> Erm... I'm having connection reliability issues with forked-daapd. Is there a common fix/ an alternative that is also gui-less?
<robbbie> Chipzzz: lshw.. good to know
<puff_> vendor: ASUSTek Computer INC.
<puff_> Nvidia chipset
<Bunie> okay so im on ubuntu now, with the driver installed
<puff_> can't figure from this I see K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]
<freenodiz> how do i add a new user to the sudoers list,without prompt for a pass?
<Bunie> K8 = Athlon64 family.
<Bunie> i has a K8 myself
<Bunie> anyways, can someone help me over like, Team Viewer?
<Bunie> what the F why isnt my firefox working D;
<puff_> Bunie: network tools
<Bunie> i can ping 8.8.8.8 just fine
<puff_> should list all active devices
<Bunie> firefox just isnt working
<Bunie> puff_: loopback interface and ethernet interface
<fragged> Hey guys, is there a GUI package management utility that comes with Ubuntu?
<puff_> Bunir: wireless?
<freenodiz> if i add myuser    ALL=(ALL) ALL ,into my sudoers list,will that work without inputing password all the time?or is that somenthing automatic?
<DrPenguin> freenodiz: that just means you can use sudo
<freenodiz> yes,but if i want to use sudo ,without inserting the pass all the time,is that possible?
<puff_> Bunie: click configure then wireless add
<DrPenguin> freenodiz: thats done on an app by app basis.. you add it to sudoers and give it an attribute that I forget
<freenodiz> app by app?ughh
<Bunie> puff_: im trying to get my wireless to show me whats broadcasting
<fragged> You can configure sudo to not require a password
<fragged> /etc/sudoers or something..
<mkanyicy> Bunie, if you are not running a web server like apache then firefox might not work
<puff_> it has to be added first
<freenodiz>  configure sudo to notrequire a password,that;s what i need
<Bunie> this is making me rage =/
<Bunie> i hate ubuntu right now, srsly. this should work
<mkanyicy> Bunie, if you are not running a web server like apache  on 8.8.8.8 then firefox might not work
<mkanyicy> fragged, sudo visudo
<sirushti> Ok,so i need to know the difference between ubuntu server 11.10 and ubuntu cloud live..someone help? :)
<puff_> Bunie: select eth0 then configure then you will see wireless at the top select it and add
<freenodiz>  how can i configure sudo to not require a password ?
<mkanyicy> fragged, mine I kept everything the same and made changes for the specific user (me) like "mkanyicy ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"
<pythonirc101> how can I get workspaces in gnome?
<Bunie> puff_: What will that do? i dont want to manually configure every wireless network..
<pythonirc101> My gnome classic doesn't show any workspaces
<puff_> it will add the adapter
<pythonirc101> I also don't see any settings that let me enable it
<mkanyicy> fragged, placed at the bottom of the page/file
<freenodiz> this is to work without pass i guess? "mkanyicy ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"
<mkanyicy> freenodiz, yes
<freenodiz> nice :)
<pythonirc101> In my gnome I don't see "system" menu at all --http://www.techotopia.com/images/a/a0/Ubuntu_desktop2.jpg -- what's wrong?
<mkanyicy> fragged, sorry I directed the messages to you
<ssbr> What'd be the reasonable way to install older versions of Python? in particular I'd like to try running e.g. 2.3 or 2.4
<Bunie> Theres no hope.. =/
<pythonirc101> I guess I'll have to choose ubuntu at login, but when I do I get "Failed login session"
<mkanyicy> ssbr, I would say use a very old ubuntu distro
<ssbr> mkanyicy: I'd rather just build from source or something
<mkanyicy> ssbr, or try downloading source or .deb and install it, i have not tried this but make sure it does not become the default python (as in /usr/bin/python) otherwise things will break all over the show
<Chipzzz> pythonirc101: aren't those your desktops in the bottom right?
<mkanyicy> ssbr, many ubuntu apps rely on python
<ssbr> sure, sure
<ssbr> could just change the --prefix
<pythonirc101> Chipzzz: nope they are not
<Bunie> omg my head hurts so bad =/ this does not work on my pc
<pythonirc101> is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:geod/ppa-geod a safe repository to add?
<mkanyicy> ssbr, sounds like you know what you are doing, good luck
<puff_> Bunie: it would if you would add the interface
<ssbr> mkanyicy: danke je
<Bunie> the internet stopped working all together on it after i installed the wireless driver and rebooted
<pythonirc101> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/indicator-workspaces-simple-switching-between-workspaces.html -- doesn't work -- any ideas what's wrong?
<puff_> ugh nasty
<mkanyicy> ssbr, u welkom
<pythonirc101> Got : E: Unable to locate package indicator-workspaces
<Chipzzz> Bunie: what does your iwconfig say?
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Still booting up, but i doubt it mentions it =/
<Chipzzz> lol
<Chipzzz> ...you have to ask it
<puff_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<puff_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<puff_> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<Bunie> lo and eth0
<JusticeZero> Does anyone know why my Software Center has become useless of late? It can't download packages and tells me to 'check my connection'. If I push the issue it whines about untrusted packages.
<Bunie> both say "no wireless extentions"
<puff_> thus the need to confiure and add
<Chipzzz> Bunie: how about ifconfig
<Bunie> just the same two, with more information
<Bunie> eth0 says interupt:17
<Chipzzz> JusticeZero: sounds like a problem with your repos (software sources)
<JusticeZero> How do I fix it?
<puff_> woohoo looks like reboot time
<Chipzzz> JusticeZero: sudo synaptic is the easiest way to get to them
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Please save me Q~Q
<JusticeZero> I haven't done anything wacky with my repos that i'm aware of.
<Chipzzz> Bunie: it's still showing up in lspci, isn't it?
<Bunie> yeh
<Bunie> says capabilities: acciess denied
<Bunie> whatever that means
<puff_> thats normal
<Chipzzz> Bunie: root owns it
<Bunie> to hunt for a driver for it, would i hunt for its controller or its subsystem
<freenodiz> i'm getting this error :          E: Couldn't find package libreadlin
<dr_willis> !find libreadl
<Chipzzz> Bunie: look for broadcom
<ubottu> Found: libreadline-dev, libreadline-gplv2-dev, libreadline-java, libreadline-java-doc, libreadline5, libreadline5-dbg, libreadline6, libreadline6-dbg, libreadline6-dev, libruby (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreadl&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Chipzzz> JusticeZero: you're sure you have network access on that machine
<Chipzzz> ?
<se7en> where are you from?
<JusticeZero> It's the machine i'm on right now
<freenodiz> ty dr_willis
<puff_> brb
<Chipzzz> JusticeZero: open up synaptic, look in settings -> software sources
<sirnameless> o nice
<Chipzzz> (or repositories)
<Bunie> Chipzzz: I found this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 my device is listed as supported. D; i cant make since of any of this tho
<se7en> hello
<Chipzzz> Bunie: why not?
<se7en> i want a friend ..
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Cuz im a windows noob ._.
<se7en> noob?
<JusticeZero> Got an error, might have fixed it, grmbl..
<Chipzzz> Bunie: oh... better to use native linux drivers if you can
<Chipzzz> Bunie: what model was it again?
<html> Chipzzz,  just talking about it for to long ,,,sigh.. giving me a headach ,,,  (windows on linux drivers is a pain sometimes)
<puff_> woohoo this rawks
<Bunie> Chipzzz: D520.. i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vitamin{> is there a way to see what the configure script was on a existing binary
<Bunie> oh u mean my wireless model. but anyways that document refers to my driver
<pythonirc101> what's the keyboard shortcut to change workspaces in 11.10 -- right now I use super+s + click
<puff_> ooo I like the new term better too
<JusticeZero> I tried sudo apt-get update - synaptic worked fine but the software center wouldn't? and apt-get gave an error, said to update again to fix it. I did. it ...seems fixed? For now? Blah, why it didn't give me that error LAST time i'll never know,
<Chipzzz> Bunie: Ah... that page explains the problem... if you read it over & follow the instructions for "Installing b43 drivers", you should be ok
<Chipzzz> JusticeZero: glad it worked out for you :)
<puff_> Bunie:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m03RcFkSIA8
<eigoom> I'm on xubuntu, can we still be friends?
<puff_> wait ya have to be on 11.10 for that to work
<dbazuin_> eigoom: Whats the difference
 * dbazuin_ is new to this stuff
<Bunie> puff_: i am NOT typing in the Mac and SSID to every network i join, i'll stick to windows 100 times over before i do that.
<eigoom> well, Ubuntu has the GNOME environment while Xubuntu has the XFCE environment
<eigoom> and they come with different software
<Bunie> puff_: Ubuntu used to work PERFECT on this laptop >>
<dbazuin_> Ow ok
<JusticeZero> Xubuntu has some different packages too..
<puff_> mm I just linked ya a video howto
<dbazuin_> And why domyou prefer xubuntu?
<dbazuin_> M = space
<eigoom> its lightweight, fast and I like the look
<dbazuin_> Ow ok
<multipass> can anyone help me with the 1 line command that chmods all files to 644 and all folders to 775 of a directory recursivly?? thanks
<dbazuin_> I use macos and xp now
<dbazuin_> Want to try ubuntu asap
<eigoom> also love the Clearlooks theme, but I believe you can get that on any ubuntu spin
<Chipzzz> Bunie: according to the page you showed me, the problem is that you need to extract the firmware from the card with a utility provided in the repos. After that, you should be ok
<dbazuin_> Can you show some screendumps
<Bunie> Chipzzz: This page is reading like it wants me to write new firmware to my card... i dont wanna ruin my card for ubuntu >>
<Chipzzz> multipass: I think you want the "-R" parameter
<Bunie> I swear wtf happened! Ubuntu 10 or somethin, WORKED, i just clicked install on the drivers and Bam
<eigoom> google images dbazuin :_
<eigoom> :)**
<dbazuin_> Ok np
<Bunie> i found this, if i can get my lan working again i will try it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al3X4jL3S2Y
<fragged> is there any workaround to getting multiple copies of apt-get to run symaltaniously? Even if it only downloads the applications? Virtualbox is downloading at 20kb/s : /
<puff_> ugh
<Bunie> cancel it and install it the old fashioned way
<fragged> I'm more looking for a way to throw things onto a cue,
<Chipzzz> Bunie: if you start about 15% of the way down the page at the heading "b43 - Internet access" & follow the 3 steps, you should be up and running in no time.
<puff_> software center
<puff_> fragged orange bag in the launcher bar
<Chipzzz> (The firmware is read from the card, not written to it so you're safe)
<fragged> Ah, cheers
<Bunie> This YT vid has given me hope
<Bunie> HOPE FOR A BETTER TOMORROW
<Chipzzz> lol
<puff_> yw
<Bunie> Seriously tho, why isnt this an issue? :p
<Bunie> like, Ubuntu was made to be user friendly yes? Ficks it lol
<puff_> ubuntu is user friendly
<Bunie> You call my struggle user friendly?
<Bunie> You think my grandma could do this? :P
<puff_> some assembly required
<Chipzzz> Bunie: i think the problem has to do with the proprietary broadcom firmware & the legalities of the situation.
<Bunie> i know it cant be included but couldnt it be automated or something?
<Bunie> like a script to do all this itself? :p
<dbazuin_> I guess grandma better buy a pc with it already installed then
<Chipzzz> it is automated... 43-cutter does it for you
<itsnotabigtruck> yeah, the wlan chip vendors design this stuff with not one thought given to making it easy to use from open source drivers, without divulging trade secrets
<gmachine_24> I have a home network with Windows comps (XP, Vista, 7) and Ubuntu/Debian (various versions) and my problem is I can never get the Linux laptops to "see" the other computers when they are connected wirelessly; I plug in a cable and Bob's your uncle. I usually get an error message something like 'Unable to mount location' 'Failed to retrieve share list from server'; I have used diff routers...
<gmachine_24> ...... all with the same result. The Linux boxes all have Samba installed and configured.
<itsnotabigtruck> e.g. runtime-loaded firmware, because eeprom chips cost too much
<dbazuin_> Does ubuntu support wifi printing?
<Mike1> good Morning! Is there a way to edit PCManFM’s side pane?
<itsnotabigtruck> dbazuin_: yeah, it's no different from a regular network printer
<puff_> well at least it is "manly" enough to attempt to mount everything it encounters
<itsnotabigtruck> network printers have been around for eons, it's only the wireless part that's nee
<itsnotabigtruck> that and they're marketed to consumers now
<gmachine_24> eons.... wow
<dbazuin_> True
<Bunie> just one more question, Chipzzz: Im going to try whats shown in this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al3X4jL3S2Y , should i install the proprietary drivers first or should i just go with this?
<Chipzzz> Bunie: I didn't watch the vid... I'll get back to you in a few
<Bunie> It's kay he just installs something from the 'market" and shows it fixed
<Chipzzz> Bunie: I'd go with the vid and if it doesn't work, try the more roundabout method
<mazda01> morning. anyone familar with best software for a Blog type website which also is great a showing and allowing visitors to watch and play .mp4 files?
<mazda01> i'll work about hosting
<TomK_> Ubuntu sucks.
<Chipzzz> Mazda01: That's pretty off-topic but Wordpress is the most common solution and my personal favorite is Drupal
<mazda01> thank you
<mazda01> figureed it was on topic because its being hosting within ubuntu
<mazda01> :-)
<Chipzzz> good luck :)
<mazda01> so drupal and wordpress have any apps to easily install,manage and maintain them?
<mazda01> in Ubuntu
<Chipzzz> lol... yes
<mazda01> I will have to do some googling I guess
<mazda01> thank you
<Chipzzz> glad to help
<mazda01> dont see an auto-connect timer for xchat. anyone familar?
<mazda01> version 2.8.6
<Bunie> Chipzzz: new problem. i found deb at the debian repo but,  it says dependency not satisfiable?
<mazda01> you can run an aptitude or apt-get command to show you all the dependencies
<Chipzzz> Bunie: the driver in software center didn't work?
<mazda01> of a package BUT it sounds like Chipzzz has you covered
<Bunie> Chipzzz: It didnt exist, i found a deb package
<Chipzzz> Bunie: i would be nervous about it... what's the package?
<Bunie> dun dun dunnn
<Bunie> i installed it, and now i see networks! However i cant connect
<puff_> improvement
<Bunie> Wait! wrong pass xD
<Chipzzz> :)
<puff_> if at first you don succeed (offtopic)
<Bunie> ITS
<Bunie> ALIIIIIVEEEE
<Bunie> ive only been here for 5 hours
<Chipzzz> YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Bunie> BUT ITS ALIIIIVEEEE
<puff_> no comment
<Mike1> :D
<Bunie> finally connected to the internet! now i can experience all kinds of problems :3
<Chipzzz> Big HAPPY NEW YEAR to Bunie!
<Bunie> lols
<Bunie> now to stop using the live distro ;D
<Bunie> xD
<Chipzzz> rofl
<Bunie> weird.. i clicked install and Disconnected
<Bunie> is that normal?
<Bunie> or is my connection gonna drop every 5 minutes
<Chipzzz> dunno, i worry about adding packages that aren't from a ubuntu repo
<Bunie> i have no freakin clue what iuts doin now, i think its froze, im gonna install and then re-do wireless
<Bunie> man, ubuntu needs to stop adding new features, and fix the old ones :p
<Chipzzz> i would try to get the package from ubuntu's repo next time around if you can
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Help me find it? "firmware-b43-installer"?
<Bunie> lol my ubuntu usb is saying authentication failure now
<Chipzzz> k
<Bunie> D;
<Bunie> my laptop needs a new battery
<aBound> New years sucked. lol
<Martell> Ok guys heres my problem, i deleted Ubuntu partition from my Windows XP, and when i restart my lappy back, it gave me "no such partition.. grub rescue>" .. i have centos usb , and tried to resuce my lappy, but failed. how may i solve this?
<Bunie> it like, overheats at 80% so i take it out and when i come back an hour later its stil hot, and at 40%
<Chipzzz> Bunie: apt-get has it, assuming you're installing 11.10
<freenodiz>  when installing rvm onubuntu lucid,what's the difference between:if [[ -s"$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] ; then source"$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ; fi   AND   user$echo '[[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && ."$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" # Load RVM function'  >> ~/.bash_profile  ?
<Bunie> Martell: best way to rescue windows is using Hirens Boot Disk, i believe it has a tool to repair windows boot thingy
<Bunie> Chipzzz: So what do i type? "Sudo apt-get firmware-b43-installer"?
<Chipzzz> Sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Bunie> Chipzzz: That will install dependencies, too?
<Chipzzz> yup
<Bunie> yeeeeey
<Martell> Bunie : and how may i use it?
<Chipzzz> :)
<Bunie> Martell: Bootable CD or USB :P?
<Bunie> Martell: the disk is slightly illegal, so its hard to find
<freenodiz> hahahhaha,they are the same!!!just the last is a command,and the first is the result of the command...oh my
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Last question for now, i think. durring my last fail attempt at an install i saw a checkbox that said 3rd party stuff like MP3 etc. is that on the disk? I wont have internet this install and i dont wanna miss out on anything
<auronandace> no
<Chipzzz> Bunie: it isn't on the disk... why don't you leave the wired connection plugged in while you install?
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Your genius! :3
<Chipzzz> :)
<puff_> doh
<puff_> you forgot to pay the interwebs?
<Chipzzz> i'm guessing just tired & not thinking
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Now that ive figured it out, should i switch back to Lubuntu? I rlly hate this interface.
<Bunie> i mean -really- hate. Lols
<Bunie> the time i had to work with it while fixing my wireless only increased my hatred
<puff_> <sigh>
<Bunie> i love you puff_  ♥
<Chipzzz> Bunie: lolz... i hated it at first too, but added a GLX-Dock & got a little used to it & now i love it!
<Bunie> i dont wanna dock
<Bunie> im a windows guy, not mac D;
<Bunie> this feels too Macie
<Bunie> Mac-ie* :3
<Bunie> i guess ill stick with ubuntu tho
<Bunie> just cuz i like the name and the support and stuffs
<Chipzzz> *shrugs* you can go with a kde or gnome3 desktop if you prefer
<Bunie> can i still use ubuntu and do that?
<puff_> you can build you're own desktop
<Bunie> ;D
<Bunie> puff_: Someone showed me a distro that did that earlier, but i like ubuntu because its got alot of support and its popular
<puff_> the whole time you been doing this I rebuilt the entire system
<Bunie> puff_: oh you mean physically
<puff_> yup
<Chipzzz> it's a lot easier if you start with ubuntu server and add the desktop, but you can have different desktops in different sessions if you like
<ubuntu> had an unexpected power out while in ubuntu installed with wubi now running on flas how do i get files from
<ubuntu> wubi ubuntu
<Bunie> "this computer currently has no detected Operating systems" lol ubuntu is blind
<almoxarife> ubuntu: running on 'flas'??
<ubuntu> flash drive sry
<Bunie> ubuntu: please rephrase, you lost me and prolly everyone else lol
<almoxarife> ubuntu: your win side is also crashed?
<ubuntu> ok
<puff_> lol gotta love this note in wireshark setup: Network administrators and other people are usually not amused with re-arrangements to "their" network.
<Bunie> "encrypt my home folder"?
<Bunie> I planned on truecrypting the whole thing, but would that be better?
<ubuntu> my ubuntu was powered down without shut down it was installed with wubi. ive been told this is the reason it wont boot up now it freezes on purp screen. now im running it off flash how can i get my files from other ubuntu
<Chipzzz> lol @ puff_
<Bunie> i  guess ill just do that, then
<almoxarife> !who | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bunie> ubottu: im speaking to anyone who reads what i say :D Lols i dont wanna spam a single person =/
<ubottu> Bunie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bunie> ubottu: THEN STFU Q~Q
<ubottu> Bunie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chipzzz> rofl
<puff_> ubottu: you are only a bot and these are not the droids you seek
<ubottu> puff_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> Bunie: don't, some of us don't care about your idle blather, thnks in advance
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Know any quick way to test hardware acceleration? (graphics drivers i mean)
<almoxarife> ubuntu: your win side is also crashed?
<metaspike> ubuntu: im guessing you want to cp your home directory files? (docs, program settings.)
<dr_willis> wubi stores its  ubuntu install in a file you can mount via the loop option of mount, from a live cd, or normal install.
<Chipzzz> Bunie: the drivers should handle the acceleration for you
<Bunie> Chipzzz: I mean is there a way to check if theyre installed
<ubuntu> dr_willis how do i go about this
<ubuntu> no win is good
<Bunie> Wiping swap space for security!? D; that should be optional
<metaspike> Bunie: in terminal run glxgears, if your using the nonfree ati drivers theres also fgl_glxgears. basically anything which returns an fps can be used as a benchmark (abet, not the most accurate one)
<Chipzzz> Bunie: you'll probably get open source drivers until you install the package we were discussing earlier
<almoxarife> ubuntu: then you can repair wubi thru win
<ubuntu> ok how
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  use a live cd and the proper mount commands to mount the file. thats about all i know about it. I hate wubi and never use it.
<ubuntu> yeah im going to do reg install when i get the files
<Bunie> yeh wubi is lame, ur better off with a livecd or usb
<puff_> gotta go laters
<almoxarife> ubuntu, wubibuilder crashed?
<ubuntu> wubibuilder not sure
<Chipzzz> Bunie: Whoops... scratch that... we weren't talking about proprietary video drivers :/
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Lol no but i wasnt gonna say anything :P
<almoxarife> ubuntu, what happens when you try to start ubuntu?
<ubuntu> it freezes on the purple screen
<Chipzzz> Bunie: Sorry... the movie I'm watching was getting interesting...
<almoxarife> ubuntu, you mean it happens past grub?
<metaspike> ubuntu: what did you do?
<ubuntu> my has to be plugged in and cord popped out
<metaspike> install new video driver?
<ubuntu> laptop
<ubuntu> im not sure about the grub what is it
<almoxarife> ubuntu, who you talking to? pick a nick
<Bunie> GRUB ♥ its complex tho, not simple like windows
<metaspike> if you know what a terminal is -maybe- i can help you, otherwise i suggest a fresh reinstall of 10.04 preferably from cd
<Chipzzz> Well, I'm out guys... Happy New Year to all
<Bunie> Chipzzz: thanks for all your help!
<Shane_> almoxarife this is ubuntu on another comp did you know how to fix wubi through win
<Chipzzz> my pleasure
<Bunie> Chipzzz: "sudo apt-get install <whatever driver was>" Yes?
<Chipzzz> yes
<Bunie> Chipzzz: Kay! Spam you later ♥
<Chipzzz> Happy New Yeaer & good luck :)
<Shane_> talk asbout what
<almoxarife> Shane_: I know how to repair wubibuilder, I am not sure that is the issue
<Shane_> ill give it a try
<almoxarife> !who | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shane_> almoxarife, sry you ill try to repair wubi builder
<NimeshNeema> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NimeshNeema> !who | NimeshNeema
<ubottu> NimeshNeema, please see my private message
<almoxarife> Shane_: repair of wubibuilder only corrects issues with grub(the ubuntu booter), if your issues come after boot then that won't help
<Shane_> almoxarife, is it possible to mount the file to usb with terminal
<trijntje> Happy new year all! Is there a way to see in ubuntu if VMX-extension is enabled?
<almoxarife> Shane_: how big a file is it? what's the point of putting it on usb?
<Shane_> the ubuntu os to save my setting
<Shane_> almoxarife the ubuntu os to save the settings
<almoxarife> trijntje: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/linux-tip-how-to-tell-if-your-processor-supports-vt/
<almoxarife> Shane_: look at this, if its wubibuilder this should help http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<trijntje> almoxarife: that only reports if the cpu supports it. I need to know if it has been succesfully enabled in the BIOS, since I cant run 64bit guest in vbox
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> if you can figure out the name of the wubi 'hard drive image file' you can use that  sudo mount -o loop FILENAME MOUNTPOINT method.
<almoxarife> trijntje: the cpu runs the virtual, the cpu has to be capable
<Bunie> How do i uninstall a package i installed with apt-get?
<almoxarife> trijntje: you have a 64bit machine that won't run 64bit virtual, me too, we don't have virtualization, or you did not check the option in your bios, assuming you have it
<trijntje> almoxarife: the virtualbox FAQ states that your cpu must be capable AND you must enable hardware virtualisation in the BIOS
<Bunie> ohh, "Remove" k
<trijntje> no, i'm running 32bit host
<almoxarife> trijntje: yours is not
<almoxarife> trijntje: you have a 64bit machine that won't run 64bit virtual, me too, we don't have virtualization, or you did not check the option in your bios, assuming you have it <-- bios check! is it off?
<trijntje> almoxarife: I have it enabled in the BIOS, but if I try to run 64bit guest under 32bit host I still get an error that my CPU doesnt have 64bit capabilities
<Bunie> how can i install a deb file other then double clicking on it?
<dragonslay> Bunie, dpkg -i package
<almoxarife> trijntje: lets see, you do have vt, on a 32bit os, want to run 64bit-virtual-os, the question then is 'does virtualbox 32bit run 64bit virtuals???? not sure
<dragonslay> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<almoxarife> !gdebi | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Bassem_> any one can help me nstall ubuntu 11.4
<trijntje> almoxarife: vbox FAQ says it can, but its not working for me. Ill ask in #vbox, thanks for your help
<Bassem_> can any one help me installing ubuntu
<Bunie> almoxarife: unless it says "only install this file if you trust the origin." and install is grey'd out
<almoxarife> Bassem_: got the disk?
<Bassem_> yes
<almoxarife> Bunie: says it where? what are you using?
<Bassem_> thats how i'm here now
<Bassem_> trying ubuntu
<almoxarife> Bassem_: congrats, seems to work
<Bunie> almoxarife: double clicking the deb file opens ubuntu software center
<Bassem_> almoxarife, so can you help me?i tried to install it by my self but didnt work since i have windows 7
<dragonslay> Bunie, dpkg --force -i pakagename.deb
<Bassem_> almoxarife, i couldnt find the boot option of ubuntu after the installing were done
<almoxarife> Bassem_: I thought you said you were using it? in it?
<Bunie> dragonslay: Unknown option -i
<wildc4rd> hi all, have just reinstalled, and the only problem I have is finding my freenode nickserv password, lol, is there a way I can get it emailed back to me?
<Bassem_> i'm trying it
<Bassem_> i want to install it
<dragonslay> Bunie, dpkg --force --install pakagename.deb
<Bunie> dragonslay: unknown force option --install
<almoxarife> Bassem_: what is the issue? be a bit more specific
<almoxarife> wildc4rd: wrong channel
<Bassem_> almoxarife, i have two hard disk, one have windows 7 and the other i want to install ubuntu on it
<Bunie> why isnt this working, when it worked on the liveCD =/
<Bunie> now i have no laptop ._.
<Bassem_> almoxarife, i tried and install ubutnu but when i boot my pc i dont have the option to load ubuntu it just automaticly load windows 7
<dragonslay> Bunie, what's the package name?
<almoxarife> Bassem_: what type of install did you do?
<Bunie> dragonslay: firmware-b43-installer
<Bunie> dragonslay: Earlier i installed a package from Debian.org that worked =/ now its not.
<Bassem_> almoxarife, not sure. if you like we can do something like remote control and check it your self
<almoxarife> Bassem_: no, I won't do that
<dragonslay> Bunie, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Bunie> dragonslay: Did that, didnt work, i tried 3 different builds and only the debian stable build worked
<Bassem_> almoxarife, ok what site i should do print screen and upload too so you can guid me
<almoxarife> Bassem_: pick one, provide the link
<dragonslay> Bunie, post the screenshot to pastebin
<Bunie> dragonslay: what screenshot? :S
<almoxarife> dragonslay: image.bin?
<Bassem_> almoxarife, the options i got now is erase ubuntu 11.04 and reinstall
<Bassem_> almoxarife, upgrade ubuntu 11.04 to 11.04
<almoxarife> Bunie: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Bassem_> almoxarife, erase every thing and reinstall
<dragonslay> almoxarife: what?
<Bassem_> almoxarife, something else
<Bunie> almoxarife: : trying to get my wireless to work =/ i fixed it on the liveCD using this package but now its no use
<Bassem_> almoxarife, so what option i should go for?
<almoxarife> Bassem_: I have no idea wth you are talking about
<Bassem_> almoxarife, the option that appearing to me in the installing window
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<OliveGreen> Has Gimp 2.7.x found its way to the repos yet?
<Shane_> sometimes when i log into windows my desktop is hidden sometimes not anyone else have this prob
<almoxarife> Bunie: no use? can't install it? won't work once installed?
<Bunie> almoxarife: installs, but doesnt fix the problem like it did earlier
<almoxarife> Bunie: and the problem? you want to share what that is?
<Bunie> almoxarife: "Note: On Ubuntu 11.04 installing the 'firmware-b43-installer' package takes care of the downloading and installation of the b43 driver. " and it did earlier. Not now though.
<Bunie> almoxarife: "Sudo modprobe b43" fixed it, can you explain to me why? :o
<oYeVoVeYo> I bought a laptop this afternoon, and I decided to install the ubuntu system, anyway, I don't have a wireless lan so I decided to make it connect to the wired network, but I don't have any ideas about how to do it, any help will be appreciate.
<almoxarife> Bunie: open a terminal
<Bunie> almoxarife: just wanted an explanation of what modprobe does =/
<dragonslay> Bunie, modprobe loads the driver in to main memory
<Bunie> dragonslay: So i wont have to retype that every boot? :3
<dragonslay> Bunie, so that kernel can make use of it
<ThomasBoxley> oYeVoVeYo: you should just be able to plug in an ethernet cable and it'll work
<dragonslay> Bunie, try restarting then..
<Bunie> progress is so exciting~
<oYeVoVeYo> Just plug in an ethernet cable and it's done? :D
<almoxarife> Bunie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx <-- looked at this?
<Bunie> almoxarife: i got it working almo :P
<ThomasBoxley> Yes oYeVoVeYo, it should work automatically
<oYeVoVeYo> Okay, thanks, I'll try and see if it works :)
<gogeta> bo
<Bunie> almoxarife, dragonslay: Aparently i have to run "sudo modprobe b43" every bootup. How can i have it do this automatically?
<almoxarife> Bunie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx <-- looked at this?
<gogeta> Bunie: add it to the modprobe file
<Bunie> gogeta: Teach me your ways oh wise guru master? :3 where is this file?
<oYeVoVeYo> ThomasBoxley, errr, I plugged it in and the Exclamation mark is still there saying it doesn't work :(
<gogeta> Bunie: in /etc/modprobe.conf simply add b43 to the list
<oCean> Bunie: echo "b43" | sudo tee -a "/etc/modules"
<gogeta> Bunie: then it will do it for you at boot
<ThomasBoxley> oYeVoVeYo: no idea then :(
<oYeVoVeYo> :( kay
<Bunie> Gogeta's idea sounds cleaner :p
<oCean> Bunie: there is no modprobe.conf, it's called /etc/modules, my command adds that line to the /etc/modules file
<almoxarife> Bunie: cleaner? oCean's does it in one command, that's clean!
<gogeta> Bunie: yra his way is copy and past
<gogeta> :)
<almoxarife> gogeta: what version of ubuntu you have?
<meco> When I'm trying to install something using Ubuntu Software Center nothing ever happens when I click the 'install' button. Any suggestions?
<Bunie> so just type exactly what oCean said? :3
<gogeta> almoxarife: lol ubuntu
<almoxarife> gogeta: what version? mine don't have modprobe.conf , 11.10
<gogeta> almoxarife: ah i beleve they did switch to moduals
<Bunie> ITS ALIIIIVE, thank you oCean !
<almoxarife> meco: you could try an alternate method, 'synaptic'
<gogeta> almoxarife: i quit a=ubuntu after unity
<almoxarife> gogeta: I can tell, hence why your help is 'debian' centric, which don't help people like me
<gogeta> almoxarife: :0
<gogeta> :)
<meco> almoxarife: Yes, I always succeed either that way or one of the others, but I'd like to be able to do it through the Software Center also.
<almoxarife> gogeta: no, its not funny, getting all scriptkiddie with crap you don't use is bullshit!
<shahan> My NTFS drives are not showing on my UBUNTU 11.10 desktop 32Bit. I recovered my GRUB2 as I installed Windows after installing Windows XP on my PC. The drive were shown on Ubuntu 11.10 previously.
<gogeta> almoxarife: its called offeing help
<gogeta> almoxarife: most of us her do not run buntu
<gogeta> ubuntu
<Bunie> Next question, how do install Those gz file things? :p
<gogeta> almoxarife: at least the ones offering help
<almoxarife> gogeta: perhaps your talents would be appreciated in #linux?
<gogeta> Bunie: you use deb files use them as mutch as possable ather then a gz
<Bunie> gogeta: I ment Bz2
<Landslyde> ah haaa =)
<Landslyde> lost but now found
<gogeta> Bunie: should be able to right click and extarct those
<meco> How can I search my previous terminal commands?
<oCean> meco: type  history
<meco> ok
<gogeta> meco: press up
<ssta> meco: ctrl-R and start typing
<almoxarife> meco: I gave up on software center because it was bloated and didn't do what you would expect it to do, this is after using synaptic for ever, perhaps there are configurations changes that allow for an easier time with it?
<gogeta> meco: heh lots of ways
<Landslyde> oCean: ty
<meco> ok, nice all
<Bunie> AWESOME :3 yeeeey me so happeh
<gogeta> Bunie: ")
<gogeta> almoxarife: heh i just use apt-get
<gogeta> almoxarife:
<almoxarife> gogeta: gosh golly, that is great
<gogeta> almoxarife: its the fastest way
 * Bunie is slowly falling in luv with ubuntu ;D
<gogeta> master_of_master: wow dailup
<meco> I just tried installing google-chrome-stable but it wouldn't configure because I don't have libcurl3. What should I do?
<Bunie> how do i remove the FFox that came with it? apt-get remove firefox? lol
<gogeta> Bunie: yes ubuntu is nice just not a unity fan i se xubuntu lubuntu arch etc
<Bunie> gogeta: Trust me, i hate Unity. i almost switched to Lubuntu, was a hard choice
<gogeta> Bunie: yes that works good enough but if you wanna remove all the old cnfigs add --purge
<ssta> Bunie: you could.  Why though?  Short of diskspace?
<Bunie> ssta: the firefox "built-in" is crazy ancient, and perhaps i prefer a diff browser ;D
<Bunie> like FFox beta or Aruara or nightly.
<ssta> Bunie: hmm, they updated it.  What version of ubuntu?
<Bunie> 11.04, running updates now
<Bunie> but FFox reports 7.0
<gogeta> Bunie: you can grab a ppa for whatever version your running and grab the latest
<meco> Seems 'sudo apt-get install libcurl3' is doing the trick....
<Bunie> i DL'd the version i like, but the old crapy ones still on here, i want it gone >:3
<gogeta> Bunie: well depends on witch broswer is using irefox
<Bunie> just installed like 300 updates, lets hope it still boots x3
<gogeta> Bunie: for both being installed ones useing a diffrent lable like firefox 9 or something
<Bunie> also how do i add an app to Unity?
<gogeta> Bunie: that i think you just hit the plus buttion it favret them
<gogeta> Bunie: to get them on the side bar
<gogeta> Bunie: that or drage them
<Bunie> i want it in unity. that bz2 file earlier
<Bunie> currently extracted to my Downloads folder
<Bunie> im gonna move it soon, and then i want it on Unity
<gogeta> Bunie: not shure on folders
<gogeta> Bunie: unity is not my ui
<meco> How does this channel function vis-a-vis the actual programmers of ubuntu (including various system tools and so on)? Do they hang around here or pick up feedback from the conversations somehow?
<Anon187> anyone here familiar with coding a linux os from scratch?
<Humbedooh> coding an os from scratch o.O ?
<Anon187> yes
<oCean> Anon187: this channel is for ubuntu support only, maybe try ##linux channel
<Humbedooh> do you mean compiling the kernel, or..?
<Bunie> To run Java apps like minecraft, would i install OpenJDK Java 7 runtime?
<Humbedooh> you could
<ssta> yes
<Bunie> what would be best to install?
<Bunie> 'going to java homepage?
<ssta> not unless you want to keep it up to date yourself
<Humbedooh> I'd go with the open one, for purely political reasons :>
<ssta> openjdk will be the reference implementation soon
<Anon187> well I would like to learn how to code my own os.
<ssta> nah, the reasons aren't political, they're practical
<Bunie> how do i install an rpm or gz file D;
<Anon187> preferably more in depth than compiling
<Humbedooh> you wouldn't know my reasons, ssta :p
<Humbedooh> but _yours_ may be just practical :>
<Anon187> lol ;)
<ssta> hehe, fair enough
<Bunie> can i install rpm files? :S
<oCean> Anon187: again, this is not the correct channel, try ##linux for starters and/or ##programming
<Humbedooh> if you wanna try making your own o/s, you should start with something a lot simpler than linux
<oCean> !rpm | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ssta> Bunie: you can.  it's not recommended though
<Bunie> what about Gz?
<Bunie> or is that just an archive?
<Humbedooh> it's just an archive format
<Anon187> ok thanks Humbedooh. @oCean sorry
<oCean> Bunie: GZ is just an archive, you would have to compile the software in this archive
<Bunie> so then theres no Java build for Debian/ubuntu? =/
<oCean> !java | Bunie sure
<ubottu> Bunie sure: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ssta> Bunie: sure there is.  Just the Oracle have made it impossible to distribute the "official" jdk.  And Oracle have said the open JDK will be the reference implementation anyway, so there are limited use cases for needing to
<Bunie> fine im going with openjdk :p but it better not suck Q~Q Lols
<Humbedooh> Oracle just loves buying software companies and imploding their value
<ssta> what do you need it to do?
<Humbedooh> if you just need to run minecraft, the JRE will suffice
<ssta> as long as you aren't doing anything J2EE then OpenJDK is fine.  Even if you are, it's probably okay (unless you need anything from Unsafe, but all bets are off then anyways)
<Bunie> ssta: minecraft.jar is not marked as an executable?
<Bunie> ssta: what am i doin wrong? D;
<ssta> Bunie: ummm, you don't usually execute a jar directly
<jea> Bunue : chmod +x ? >.<
<Bunie> but for MC you do D;
<makara> I turn off toolbars in LibreOffice but restarting they are still there?
<ssta> java -jar minecraft.jar
<ssta> Bunie: or install jarwrapper
<Bunie> now something im used to doing in windows: Typing Directories. it seems Gnome doesnt have a place for me to type a directory?
<lunner> I have come
<lunner> Where are hoxily
<oYeVoVeYo> Plz help, my laptop still doesn't work with the wired connection :/
<lunner> query hoxily
<makara> oYeVoVeYo: set a static IP as a workaround
<dr_willis> oYeVoVeYo:  start by pinging your router and dns servers? or 8.8.8.8 and see if you have connection?
<oYeVoVeYo> Kay, let me see...
<oYeVoVeYo> dr_willis, it says network is unreachable
<lunner> 我爱你
<oCean> !cn | lunner
<ubottu> lunner: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> oYeVoVeYo:  time to check ifconfig command output. see if the card is even seen or configured then.
<atvr> hi everyone :) i need help, i have installed ubuntu 11.10 alternative way via DVD-CD, when installation prompt me to reboot, i am not able to boot into ubuntu, after the grub menu it getting me to a command shell login, the system is a laptop toshiba satallite L745D with a AMD radeon graphic card
<dr_willis> atvr:  and 'startx' gives some sort of error message?
<atvr> dr_willis: yes ``Fatal server error: no screens found``
<atvr> dr_willis: and there is a log file for more information
<dr_willis> and the 11.10 live cd dosent work at all either? as a test you tried the 12.04 alpha desktop cd yet?
<atvr> dr_willis: i you want i can pastbinit but i dont remember hore
<atvr> how*
<atvr> dr_willis: to make the live cd work i have to put nomodeset
<Da|Mummy> having some trouble reading ext4 drives from windows. im able to read the ssd that xubuntu is installed onto using ext2explore, but how do i acces the ones mounted on /media ?
<atvr> dr_willis: put ive put nomodeset in grub permanantly but that dosnt work
<atvr> but**
<dr_willis> Da|Mummy:  /media is just a location for filesystems to get mounted to.
<atvr> dr_willis: and i didnt tryed the 12.04 beta
<dr_willis> if your linux stuff is on sdd1 then you just  acces that with  the ext2explore tool.
<Da|Mummy> dr_willis, right, i know that much
<oYeVoVeYo> dr_willis, well, I tried that comment and I get the "lo (a lot of stuff followed)" and "wlan0... (again a lot of stuff followed)" well, how do I see if the card is seen or what?
<Bunie> gnite guys, thanks for all the help!
<metaspike> atvr, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit  - from the borked system maybe we can figuresomething out. its possible that the proporietory drivers would work bter.
<Da|Mummy> my other drives, which are just regular hdds, are also on ext4, but i cant read those
<dr_willis> oYeVoVeYo:  a wired card would be eth# - wireless would be wlan# normally
<atvr> dr_willis: i am little scared aboute beta one
<dr_willis> atvr:  its just a test. to se eif it works at all
<atvr> dr_willis: okay i will give a try but first im gonna pastbinit the log to metaspike
<metaspike> atvr, dr_willis, prehaps he could try to install the prop driver with jockey from cli?
<dr_willis> atvr:  you were told about jockey-text yesterday werent you?
<atvr> dr_willis: yes, but i dont know how to do it
<metaspike> i have a crazy issue with debian testing kernel, I know this isn't #debian but if anyone is interested please pm me or speak with me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> run the command sudo jockey-text
 * dr_willis wonders if the ati wiki page covers this.
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<oYeVoVeYo> dr_willis, I got the "wlan0   Link encap: Ethernet   HWaddr:......." when I typed in ifconfig, so, it's not wired?? Any ideas how I can make it wired? O.o
<atvr> metaspike: http.//paste.ubuntu.com/789507/
<dr_willis> oYeVoVeYo:  if your wired nic isent showing up in dmesg, or ifconfig. then there may be a module or driver you need to load.
<metaspike> oYeVoVeYo, good on you for tryin ifconfig. you can manually control interfaces with:  sudo ifconfig <interface> <up/down>  . ie sudo ifconfig eth0 up  ( turn eth0 on)
<oYeVoVeYo> Awesome, thanks :D dr_willis & metaspike, I'll try again, lol :P
<metaspike> true. u could let us know what your running with - lspci | pastebinit
<atvr> dr_willis: sudo jockey-text says Additional drivers, searching for available driver... and then it just came back to the terminal input
<tauren> I have an external USB drive that is NTSF formatted. It always mounts with file permissions 700 owned by my user.
<tauren> I want to set specific file permissions so plex media server can access it.
<tauren> Where can I set these? Looking in /etc/mtab, I see the settings.
<dr_willis> tauren:  set options for it in /etc/fstab
<tauren> but I can't edit mtab, for when I unmount the drive, the values cchange
<tauren> dr_willis: I use fstab even for removable media?
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> tauren:  its the easiest way. there is the ntfs-config tool
<atvr> dr_willis:  how can i get the beta one
<dr_willis> but normally you dont 'share' removeable medis.
<dr_willis> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<metaspike> atvr, (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<tauren> dr_willis: ok, thanks. I'll add it to fstab then.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. #ubunt+1 perhaps has the rigut url atvr
<metaspike> try sudo aptitude install fglrx-updates ? yeah, no module no joy, you might have better luck with the alpha
<metaspike> aptitude/apt-get
<atvr> metaspike: what do i have to put in command line, sorry i am new
<metaspike> atvr, its only a suggestion. but - sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates  . in the command line of the computer after xorg fails to boot. i doubt itll work but ya know ;)
<atvr> metaspike: there is some update maybe its a good day :)
<atvr> metaspike: after update finish i just reboot ??
<dr_willis> a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' might help also atvr
<dr_willis> its possible its some bug thats been fixed in some updates
<oYeVoVeYo> OMG :D thanks you guys soooooooooooooooo much, it works now, yippppeeeeeeeeeee
<kristjan> hi, of which package is GtkFileChooser part of (for bug reporting)
<metaspike> atvr, yes
<atvr> dr_willis: i did that yesterday, i cant find the url for the beta i am on the channel you tell me but no one reply me lol
<metaspike> atvr, dr_wills has a point.. sudo apt-get update  - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  - first
<atvr> metaspike: i already did that yesterday, there was like 300 update XD but no luck it didnt help
<jose__> hola
<metaspike> update is still a good idea, seeing as the repo may have changed since yesterday
<atvr> metaspike: if you would be here i would give you a kiss :) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<atvr> it wokred
<atvr> finaly
<atvr> oh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :))))))))))))))))))))))
<atvr> im so freaking happy now
<atvr> it been 2days of work
<Dc0d3r> compiz is not work in my unity u-11.10
<Dc0d3r> help me
<atvr> metaspike: dr_willis  its so good to see the ubuntu desktop finally
<metaspike> atvr, im having a drink to celebrate your good fortune :)
<jonsaint> hi all. firstly hapy new year! ok, when is the next release of ubuntu and whats it called??
<atvr> metaspike: oh yes my friend i dont drink but i think i will get a good bottle of wine for this celebration :)
<oCean> jonsaint: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<oCean> jonsaint: btw, releases are always planned for 04 (april) and 10 (oct)
<jonsaint> oCean,  thanks for the info.
<atvr> sorry for speaking lol but Fuck you WINDOWS i owned you
<jonsaint> il never go back to windows!
<oCean> atvr: don't use that language here
<atvr> oCean: sorry but im so happy that metaspike sovled my issue it was 2days of hard work to get ubuntu work and now i am so freaking happy
<oCean> atvr: you've been warned more than once, don't do it again
<atvr> ubuntu is the BEST when it works :):):):)
<atvr> oCean: okay
<metaspike> atvr, ill send u the bill lol
<atvr> metaspike: XD
<jussi> atvr: I think you probably want to join us for general discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<atvr> metaspike: there something wrong now
<atvr> metaspike: battery status and fans not working
<atvr> jussi: thanks :)
<mikcal> am I at the correct chat to ask help for Pinguy?
<dr_willis> mikcal:  it has its own channel and forums.
<tony_> please could someone assist me to install a theme
<dr_willis> theme for what exactly?
<mikcal> how do i find that channel?
<tony_> desktop theme... just want something different
<atvr> dr_willis: i have an issue with my computer fans and battery status now can you help me
<dr_willis> mikcal:  pinguy homepage perhaps.
<mikcal> thank you
<atvr> dr_willis: the fan just started but still the battery status dont wokr
<dr_willis> atvr:  most likely not. You could check the forrums and askubuntu.com about your exact make laptop. there might be some work arounds.
<dr_willis> cutting edge hardware.. can be problematic
<atvr> dr_willis: okay thanks alot for helping me too :)
<tony_> dr_willis, could you assist me to install a theme?
<dr_willis> theme for what EXACTLY...
<atvr> dr_willis: what is cutting edge hardware ?? newest hardware ?
<dr_willis> atvr:  anything out since last release :)
<tony_> I want a different screen layout of my desktop and the only thing I can think of is another theme...
<dr_willis> and what desktop are you using?
<atvr> dr_willis: okep your right my laptop is one month old :)
<dr_willis> atvr:  that is the main reason for all your issues then.
<atvr> dr_willis: ya, i cant wait till the next release :)
<tony_> ubuntu 11.10
<tony_> using the default desktop
<lost_architect> join asterisk
<dr_willis> a theme wont change desktop layout. You can install cvarious gnome-shell themes to change decorations and so forth.
<lost_architect> join #asterisk
<tony_> am trying but not getting anywhere... the last theme I tried to install made no difference
<dr_willis> check the webupd8 guides on tweaking gnome-shell perhaps.
<dr_willis> and i hope you are not trying to get gnome2 themes.
<tony_> is there a beginners channel where someone can assist me through it
<family_> hello
<metaspike> ubottu, themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> i basically just cut/pasted to install some xtra stuff for gnome/shell/unity from the webupd8 tweaks page. and uses some themes they have in their ppas
<dr_willis> that themes factoid may be out of date for the unity/gnome-shell themes
<family_> i cant update my linux qimo
<metaspike> hmmm good point.
<dr_willis> you basicaly install gnome-tweak and a few extra plugins, then grab some themes and selec them
<family_> my ubuntu is xpierd
<family_> and i need upgrade it but i cant
<tony_> sounds easy but will try
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Teratogen> I can't say I am a big fan of Unity
<ssta> apparently "the majority" like it
<dr_willis> complaints in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<VectorX> hi whats the system called where you got a server and clients connect to it sort of creating virtual desktops |?
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<VectorX> dr_willis no it was like lts or something
<VectorX> thin clients
<dr_willis> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<rly> To start Ubuntu it takes 3 minutes and 10 seconds on my Intel Core2Duo laptop with 4GB RAM.
<rly> That seems a bit ridiculous. Don't you agree?
<oCean> VectorX: you mean http://www.ltsp.org/ ?
<rly> I am running 11.10.
<VectorX> oCean yeah i think so
<oCean> VectorX: there's a wikipage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<VectorX> ty, want to give it a go
<rly> For fun: look that up on Google. Already reporting in f*cking 2009.
<owenll> rly you could install bootchart to get a graphical illustration of the boot sequwnce
<rly> reported*
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<oCean> rly: if you have to obfuscate your words, don't use them
<rly> Also, that bug report was closed for not enough information.
<rly> Pro hint: when people report there is a problem, there is a problem.
<opylk> Hello, people! Happy New Year! I wanna wsih you all the best. Bless you)
<rly> I think 9.04 booted in about 30 seconds or so.
<farrukhjon> how auto-hide or non visible activities panel (Gnome Shell ) when it's no need
<dr_willis> webupd8 has some gnome-shell tweaking guides - ive only skimm3ed them.
<dr_willis> I think there wsa some gnome-shell extension for that.
<fantego> hi all
<36DAAINSU> guys, ubuntu takes like 3 minutes to start up for me. on the terminal, it shows something like a fsck output, but it stays staic for ages
<fantego> today gdm error on startup and after i have reinstalled it, this error popped out /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error status 256
<mikcal> text on my screen, too dim
<Penggu> hi. just installed 10.10 64-bit to an external usb hdd. i get "error: file not found." and "grub rescue>" after a successful install. the hdd is formatted ext4 and all data including /boot is on a single, 1st partition. on the grub prompt, if i do ls (hd0,1)/ - I can see some files, but if I do ls (hd0,1)/boot - there are no files there at all. what's happened to my /boot folder ?!
<Penggu> i can see a lot of modules under /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc (on a 64 bit install? will it matter?)
<TheAncientGoat> guys, how can I switch my root partition to ext3 from btrfs?
<almoxarife> with vlc on one machine I can play it remotely (sound) on another machine, by picking the externals hardware from gnome-sound, pretty much just works, if I try to run amarok it will play external for about 1.5 secs and its done, everytime, thoughts?
<rokia> hello, i have a question, how can i change the charset to ISO on ubuntu. i tried that locale -> LC_CTYPE=fr_FR.ISO-8859-1; export LC_CTYPE but it tells me impossible to change this parameter (fr_FR.ISO-8859-1). no such file or directory of this type
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<dr_willis> moo
<phong_> morning all, happy new year
<totesmuhgoats> i want to install virtualbox, but I need the extension pack. I am wondering what the best way to do this is since the extension pack is not in the repos. Should i install the virtualbox package from the website and then the extension pack package so that the one won't update independently of the other? or should i add a PPA for both to keep them updating together?
<rly> totesmuhgoats: you should get everything from Oracle.
<totesmuhgoats> rly: so just install the packages as a one time thing?
<aguitel> how install virtualbox from terminal ?
<totesmuhgoats> aguitel: man apt-get
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rly> totesmuhgoats:  as long as you get everything from their website, you should be fine.
<rly> totesmuhgoats: Oracle people hate Ubuntu packaging, AFAIK.
<rly> totesmuhgoats: they don't support it, for example.
<almoxarife> aguitel: you want to run it headless?
<totesmuhgoats> yea, i noticed they didn't have a PPA, but i was concerned because the version numbers have to correspond and i figured the repo package would update from time to time
<aguitel> what is headless ?
<totesmuhgoats> aguitel: without a monitor == headless
<aguitel> with monitor
<totesmuhgoats> aguitel: short version 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<aguitel> totesmuhgoats, and what is virtualbox-ose ?
<rokia> and if i restart my pc , it comes back to fr_FR.UTF_8
<almoxarife> aguitel: there are two versions, one requires a ppa
<aguitel> in repo are ose
<almoxarife> aguitel: yes, and the other works with the extension packs
<SwashBuckla> How do I found out what package refers to another? "Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<almoxarife> aguitel: I would suggest the ppa dwnload, its current, and it works
<aguitel> almoxarife, what is the faster version ?
<aguitel> my pc is slower
<aguitel> old
<almoxarife> aguitel: ???? I have not used the non-ppa, so I can't say
<aguitel> only 1 mega ram
<atvr> dr_willis i have now an issue conecting to wifi
<Oer> aguitel, you need 1024 mega ram at least
<aguitel> Oer, this is what i have
<almoxarife> aguitel: that may be too little for either
<atvr> almoxarife hey, my ubuntu is working now :) but i cant connect to wifi
<almoxarife> aguitel: try it, nothing to loose
<aguitel> almoxarife, ok
<almoxarife> atvr: I would consider no wifi as not working
<atvr> almoxarife why, i cant do nothing to make it work? my wifi is detected but i just cant conect to it :S
<almoxarife> aguitel: can you throw the virtualbox on a machine that you can connect remote?
<aguitel> almoxarife, why remote?
<almoxarife> aguitel: assuming you got more ram on a remote
<aguitel> almoxarife, a ok not now
<almoxarife> atvr:  pastebinit /var/log/syslog  <-- type it into a terminal
<SwashBuckla> How do I found out what package refers to another? "Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<atvr> almoarife http://paste.ubuntu.com/789568/
<aguitel> almoxarife, i installed virtualbox ,i try loading xubuntu and it say need pae ,why ?
<dr_willis> you got more then 4gb of ram?
<aguitel> dr_willis, no
<atvr> almoxarife did you see something with the log
<Teratogen> I have a complaint about Unity!
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<dr_willis> This is support channel Teratogen .  Not a complaint channel.
<Teratogen> I'm switching to kubuntu!
<dr_willis> go ahead. or try xubuntu, or lubuntu.
<dr_willis> or gnome-shell
<totesmuhgoats> dr_willis: this sort of thing happens in ##windows all the time
<totesmuhgoats> most of the time the complaints are completely unfounded
<dr_willis> yep. thats why this channell has a bit of a short temper with complaiants these days. :)
<burnt> happy new year... how do I change the selection color from this horrible orange?
<totesmuhgoats> though i guess it shouldn't surprise me, since half the time the users with the complaints exit on 'that's it! i'm switching to ubuntu!'
<burnt> for txt and for files in nautilus many thanks
<burnt> is anyone about that I could ask a simple question from, many thanks!
<drake1> hello, why can't you drag the "cheese" to the waste bin?
<drake1> from the launcher
<almoxarife> atvr: I saw your wifi connection dying every so often, reverting by to eth0
<bunnyfun> is rsync the best way to synchronize two large music folders? (and do you know of a good tut for that?)
<rly> dr_willis: people mostly need 'support' when things do NOT work.
<dr_willis> theres that uniscsone program also.
<dr_willis> Unisone unesine..  i never can spell it right
<rly> dr_willis: all wrong.
<rly> dr_willis: :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Unison?
<bunnyfun> lol ok thanks
<aimwin> happy new year everyone
<theadmin> Say, does Ubuntu nowadays still come with Firefox?
<bunnyfun> not to sound too lazy but which is easier?
<dr_willis> !info unison
<mazda01> Happy new year
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 559 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<dr_willis> unison has a nice gui i recall.
<bunnyfun> ah so it is good for ntfs?
<atvr> almoxarife what can i do to solves that
<rly> bunnyfun: they have different purposes.
<aimwin> This is my first time here, can I start request help or what is the procedure to request help?
<dr_willis> the detiails aer imporntant. :)
<rly> bunnyfun: if you want to sync in one direction, you use rsync.
<bunnyfun> the files are on ntfs and i want ot convert and sync
<rly> bunnyfun: syncing in two => unison.
<theadmin> aimwin: Just ask questions
<bunnyfun> ah good so unison sounds best
<bunnyfun> thanks
<rly> bunnyfun: if you have n computers, you want a distributed file system.
<jacobian> I can't seem to move windows around in the pager in unity, is that normal?
<theadmin> aimwin: When talking to someone in particular, add their name in front of the message, though, like "theadmin: ". You can normally type first few letters of the name and hit Tab to complete the name. In GUI clients, clicking on the name also often does the trick
<mazda01> I have a DCR-SR65 Sony which records mpeg2-ps right to the internal 30GB HDD. I can't seem to figure out how to get the files off of it within Ubuntu. Any thoughts
<dr_willis> mazda01:  firewire connection? or usb?
<mazda01> usb
<mazda01> it show sup in DMESG
<bunnyfun> does unison have to be installed on both machines/
<mazda01> as sdd
<mazda01> device sdd
<dr_willis> try mounting it by hand.
<mazda01> Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd may show if its sdd or sdd1
<mazda01> i didn't even attempt that because its not in fdisk -l   ?
<dr_willis> could try anyway i guess.. if its sdd and not sdd1 that may be confuseing things.
<mazda01> its most likely me not knowing the camera settings
<mazda01> i'll have to look in the settings for a USB mode or something, maybe?
<mazda01> dr_willis, right
<mazda01> dr_willis, confusing as it doesn't have a partition table. :-)
<dr_willis> i had a digital cam corder. that showed up as a hd. ages ago.
<dr_willis> wife just had to have the $400 thing.. and used it like 3 times...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Her Cellphone does a better video now a days
<mazda01> dr_willis, my father let me borrow this sony. what 1 do you have now that was $400 and does NTO show us a hdd?
<mazda01> hdd = hard disk drive
<mazda01> lol
<mazda01> im hoiping this does better then my iphone 4
<atvr> what is the name of plugin in xchat for pressing tab to have the name of someone to be written
<mazda01> sorry, off topic
<mazda01> atvr, its a default
<mazda01> atc3030,  in version 2.6.8 anyway
<mazda01> oops
<mazda01> atvr,   in version 2.6.8 anyway
<atvr> mazda01 yeah but it dosnt wright the name itself like the freenode was doing
<atvr> mazda01 sorry i am new to this
<dr_willis> xchat homepage has some decent docs. :)
<dr_willis> or its F1/help menu
<atvr> mazda01, okay i find it lol it work now its because i have to put more letter
<aimwin> thanks, I have installed Edubuntu 11.10 with Classic-fallback option, then login with Unity-Ubuntu later, and install ClassicMenu Indicator, and tiny2. Update every to 3.0.14 kernel
<aimwin> Then I found Genome-shell is install so I login use option Gnome-shell, and found the Gnome3 (Gnome-shell) hang up, reboot many times, even through recovery back to 3.0.12 kernel the desktop just hang up after a screen with top bar and Internet connection done. I could only Clrt+Alt 1 to open terminal and sudo reboot.
<aimwin> Can we go in and edit any login default files so it will boot into Unity or Gnome fallback which work perfectly for days now.
<mazda01> atvr, it's all good bud. we all start somewhere
<mazda01> dr_willis, yeap, i put it in usb connect mode for videos, NOT an expandable sd card and NOW it popped up on the desktop. yippie
<almoxarife> atvr: got a terminal open?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes
<aimwin> theadmin, am I in the right channel to ask this kind of help
<almoxarife> atvr:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lexical/hwe-wireless
<mazda01> atvr, you had a wireless question?
<mazda01> lol
<atvr> mazda01, yes
<spao> i am a paranoid ubuntu user.
<mazda01> atvr, ah, missed it. glad you're being taken od
<mazda01> of
<mazda01> spao, how can I help change that?
<mazda01> actually, i'll be right back
<spao> ubuntu makes me paranoid.
<mazda01> as ubuntuaddicted IF its not taken
<atvr> almoxarife, and now what you me to doo
<almoxarife> atvr:  sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> a paranoid user ircing as root?
<spao> mazda01 , ubuntu makes me paranoid.
<spao> yes
<atvr> almoxarife, there are some issue updating where you want me to past it ??
<dr_willis> spao:  do you have an actual suport issue?
<spao> depends on the day.
<atvr> almoxarife, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lexical/hwe-wireless/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ubuntuaddicted> spao, why?
<spao> ubuntu is too nice
<spao> im addicted and paranoid of it.
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc > spao
<ubottu> spao, please see my private message
<Tebyghenya> Ubuntu have a wallpaper pack that changes randomly the wallpaper each X minutes. How can I make a similar pack with my own images?
<atvr> can i back up my ubuntu setting into a usb hdd
<spao> what are the risks?
<Gentoo64> spao, running irc as root is just bad practice as with everything else
<Gentoo64> dont mean your gona get hacked
<spao> hmm
<dr_willis> Tebyghenya:  theres a .xml file i recall that does that. I saw a tutorial on making one ages ago on the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog site.
<Seveas> atvr, yes, by backing up your homedir, /etc and a list of installed packages
<dr_willis> doing anything as root that dosent need to be done as root is a potential security issue.
<atvr> Seveas, okay, but is there a way to automaticly make a back up
<aimwin> Dear-Gurus, Can any one help me with the above problems? Thank in Advance, need the answer to help making tutorial in ubuntuforum.org
<deli> i have xubuntu and everytime it goes standby a while, it freezes and cant get it working again(have to shut down by force and reboot again)
<Tebyghenya> dr_willis: does it (.xml files) works for Ubuntu 11.10?
<spao> gentoo64 #gentoo is the channel you wanna b
<aimwin> theadmin: Can I ask you ? or we have to wait for someone else?
<theadmin> aimwin: I can't answer questions I have no answers to.
<deli> i have xubuntu and everytime it goes standby a while, it freezes and cant get it working again(have to shut down by force and reboot again)
<yeats> aimwin: you have a very specific set of circumstances (edubuntu using different environments than most)... - you might ask on the Ubuntu Forums?
<fluter> hi,
<fluter> is there a simple floater screensaver in the xscreensaver suites?
<almoxarife> atvr: https://launchpad.net/~tista/+archive/x120e/+index?field.series_filter=oneiric <-- look at this
<johey> I have encrypted home directory. Sometimes files turns to 0 bytes, and accessing them results in Input/output error
<johey> Remounting does not help.
<johey> Can I recover such files?
<aimwin> yeats: actually I was writing tutorial for newbies who want Ubuntu 11.10 classic menu, and not unity, so I was suggesting Edubuntu 11.10 with option classic-fallback and testing the installation to see if it is stable, and it was very stable, till I got into Gnome-Shell. So if some one could help here, it will be great so I can proof if that method is unstable way of achieve Ubuntu 11.10...
<aimwin> ...Classic menu out of the installation box.
<aimwin> Is there other IRC channel that could help
<Teratogen> johey, the ultimate encryption is rm
<Teratogen> did you do a rm?
<sjihs>  Can xcalc do stuff like bitwise arithmetic and dec->hex (hex->dec)?
<mongy> aimwin: I found it easier to just use xfce.
<johey> Teratogen, What file should I remove?
<Teratogen> I was being facetious, johey
<Teratogen> I thought maybe you rm'ed some files!
<spao> gigasoft !
<spao> :D
<johey> Teratogen, No. This is actually a known bug, but I cannot find any hints on recovering.
<Teratogen> rm provides ultimate compression and encryption
<spao> lol root change you root :D
<deli> i have xubuntu and everytime it goes standby a while, it freezes and cant get it working again(have to shut down by force and reboot again)
<atvr> almoxarife, i added the ppa now, what you want to do
<Gentoo64> deli, disable standby
<Gentoo64> :)
<almoxarife> atvr: which?
<deli> Gentoo64, i'd rather solve it differently
<aimwin> mongy: Thank you , I have Lubuntu on Hdd as well, but try to help many newbies who still want Ubuntu 11.10 with classic-fallback
<Gentoo64> deli, well quite hard for anyone to say. apart from reading the logs
<atvr> almoxarife, ppa:tista/x120e
<deli> Gentoo64, no tips at all?? (had this from the beginning of the installation)
<almoxarife> atvr: update
<mongy> aimwin: if it's gnome-shell that is unstable then you might wanna upgrade it, but I don't know if there is a ppa for it for ubuntu.
<Gentoo64> deli, no idea :s sorry
<atvr> almoxarife, okay and after that my problem should be gone ?? :)
<almoxarife> atvr: no
<deli> Gentoo64, thanks anyway
<almoxarife> atvr: did you see one package to update?
<atvr> almoxarife, okay i will tell you when update are done
<atvr> almoxarife, yes there is more than one
<atvr> almoxarife, its done now
<almoxarife> atvr: upgrade
<atvr> almoxarife, sorry for this thumb question but how can i upgrade ??
<almoxarife> atvr: sudo apt-get upgrade
<almoxarife> atvr: is one of the files                  r8192ce
<almoxarife> atvr: is one of the files                  r8192ce ?
<atvr> almoxarife, no, there is no upgrade
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, can you answer any questions regarding a 720p vid camera?
<almoxarife> atvr: I expected the ppa to have a updated                  r8192ce
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all and Happy New Year !
<atvr> almoxarife, :S the wifi is conecting on and off
<atvr> almoxarife, maybe if i reboot
<almoxarife> atvr: won't change anything
<atvr> almoxarife, okay
<almoxarife> atvr: you got a buggy driver/hardware combo
<almoxarife> atvr: you are on a laptop?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> atvr: without builtin wifi?
<almoxarife> atvr: without builtin wifi?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes its a builtin wi-fi the laptop is one month old maybe ubuntu has not released the driver for it yes
<atvr> yet**
<almoxarife> atvr: what's the model/make of the laptop?
<atvr> almoxarife, its a toshiba satallite L745D, the battery status is not correct too
<aimwin> yeats: mongy:  Thank you for your responses. I will move on to the forums instead now
<atvr> almoxarife, my laptop is freezing now i will reboot be right back
<fazykn> any body here can help with resolution???????
<scotty^> Hi all.  I'm running Lucid and have updated to Firefox 9.0.1 from lucid-proposed.  A couple of the supposedly fixed bugs listed next to firefox at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html are still present.  The bug reports do not currently have any verification-related tags.  Should I go ahead and add verification failed tags?
<atvr> almoxarife, im back
<Barbariandude> just joined. What's your problem fazykn?
<scotty^> fazykn: Maybe:  What's the problem?
<lori> hey does anyone know how to cler browser history on chrome
<fazykn> i want 1240x1024 resolution for my ubuntu
<armorsmith42> lori: ctrl-shift-delete
<scotty^> fazykn:  1240x1024 or 1280x1024?
<yeats> Guest76333: click the "wrench" icon and select History
<scotty^> fazykn:  What resolution do you have at the moment?
<fazykn> anything from that? both would work! but i just have resulotion till 00x600
<yeats> Guest76333: sorry - missed armorsmith42's response ;-)
<Guest76333> ty armosmith
<fazykn> 800x600
<Guest76333> ty yeats
<armorsmith42> lori: or, wrench->tools->Clear Browsing Data...
<TheHackOps> Heya ppl thought i would give up a few hours to help out
<Guest76333> ok armosmoth ty
<almoxarife> atvr:  'Fast Boot' enabled in the BIOS??
<armorsmith42> welcome; Happy New Year
<atvr> almoxarife, no
<fazykn> yep
<TheHackOps> armorsmith42, and to you to
<almoxarife> atvr:  'Fast Boot' enabled in the BIOS?? how do you know?
<TheHackOps> almoxarife, That option should say true or false
<Guest76333> happy new year to everyone
<atvr> almoxarife, because i just know lol i have tryed fast boot when i was on windows, but i have disable it after becaus i was not able to choose boot option and bios
<almoxarife> atvr: what is boot set to in bios?
<almoxarife> atvr: ok
<atvr> almoxarife, im not good in ubuntu but i am pretty in bios, pc overall and windows
<TheHackOps> I have a question that just popped into my head, I am hesitating updating to 11.XX because it seemed really slow last time i used it soo im wondering if i should do it now
<TheHackOps> atvr, Ubuntu is easier than windows 10 fold in my opinion
<Guest76333> do u know how to rip photo from phone to computer using rip cord into usb port
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Yes is easy just plug it in and brows the file systme
<TheHackOps> system*
<atvr> TheHackOps, maybe but i am new to linux so, linux is confusing me :)
<TheHackOps> atvr, Well we all had to start some where :) don't be hard on yourself just keep learning
<Guest76333> ok what am i browsing for
<armorsmith42> Guest766333: should I assume that when you plug it in, an icon doesn't show up on the desktop that you can browse through like a folder?
<Guest76333> do i have to open certain file or anything
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, What is the phone?
<Guest76333> blackberry
<atvr> TheHackOps, yeah, that why i will pass alot of time here, to learn from other problem :)
<almoxarife> atvr: you are persistent :)
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, When you plug it in and go to Computer does it show up
<Guest76333> tried to sync it but it didnt work
<Guest76333> no
<TheHackOps> almoxarife, that's awesome if he is
<atvr> almoxarife, yes i am trying :) if someone can do it i can do it too :)
<Guest76333> i plug in it do nothing
<almoxarife> TheHackOps: ohhhhhhhhhh yes, most persistent
<Guest76333> says no device found
<atvr> almoxarife, i am learning the hard way :)
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, What says no device found
<TheHackOps> The phone?
<almoxarife> atvr: believe me, you are not alone
<TheHackOps> Nope hes not
<Guest76333> computer usb port
<kaal0022> I am trying to follow the tutorial on http://math.univ-lille1.fr/~hafidi/terminal-services/authentication_and_homedirs_on_windows.html    Can anyone please let me know how do I run authconfig (point 2 inside 5.2)?
<TheHackOps> the usb port said no device found?
<trucker> whuts up guys
<spao> thehackops is a hacker
<TheHackOps> spao, the real kind of hacker, the linux kind of hacker
<Guest76333> yeah
<Guest76333> i try again
<TheHackOps> Linus torvald hacker if you will
<armorsmith42> "hacker" is a many-storied word. ^-^ Where I am, it also means someone who goes exploring in tunnels and on roofs.
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Is there an option on the phone for transfering data from the phone to a computer
<spao> lol
<almoxarife> atvr: I decided I wanted more control of this machine, so I installed plasma-desktop and run it with lots of gnome apps, things happen sometimes I have no clue why, and worse, I don't know if its gnome or kde4, :) but one does slog on
<TheHackOps> armorsmith42, Well i have a special connection with linux as my uncle was a big contributor to the very first projects
<kudlmudl> hi, i don't know if i have a network card in a laptop or in case i have, if it is working... ifconfig -a on shows loopback and forums and ubuntu community doku did not help.. any hints?
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, type lspci and look for and adapter
<kaal0022> Can anyone please let me know how do we run authconfig in ubuntu?
<Guest76333> ok phone say no access token
<Guest76333> do i need media card then
<atvr> almoxarife, yeah, after i will have learn the basic i will probably do that, avery problem is like a challenge for me :)
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Have you googled your specific model phone for use with linux
<Guest76333> yes did that
<almoxarife> atvr: btw, how far are you from your wifi router?
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: hm... nothing network related
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: the point is that this laptop has a network plug...
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, are you trying to use wireless?
<atvr> almoxarife, right now i am about 3feet XD
<Guest76333> no desktop
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: no, wire
<aashez> How to access Windows7 filesystem using Ubuntu over NFS or something  when Windows 7 session is running on the other side?
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, Oh ok hmmm model of laptop
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Ubuntu Software center >> Search for blackberry and click the first one
<almoxarife> atvr: its not 'gain' then, your syslog just shows drops, I don't know where to look for the specifics on the 'drops'
<Guest76333> ok
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: Dell Latitude.. intel pentium 3 designed for MS Win 2000, NT and 98 :P
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, WAHAHAAH NICE but about your problem does the port work under windows?
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: there is no MS windows on it anymore... don't know if it worked back then
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, could be the card is broken
<atvr> almoxarife, maybe i should wait for the next ubuntu release becaus my laptop is the lastest technologie and maybe there is no driver yet for this
<Guest76333> do i install
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: guess so
<Guest76333> ok i try tht thanks
<TheHackOps> atvr, Updating ubuntu is like swinging a knife blind at your friend to remove a cyst its a danger and should be a last restor
<Guest76333> see ya later
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Im googling for u
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Hol don
<Guest76333> ok
<kaal0022> Can anyone please help me out on this small problem in integrating LTSP with AD
<atvr> TheHackOps, okay thanks for the advice :)
<kaal0022> How do I run authconfig in ubuntu..
<almoxarife> atvr: in terminal           pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: ok, thx
<worrow> can I install mac in virtual box on linux?
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: guess it is broken...
<TheHackOps> worrow, If you have hours of time
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, Simple way to try would be to install windows if you can be bothered
<worrow> virtualbox doesn't make it easy like in mac or windows?
<almoxarife> worrow: mac x86 should work
<worrow> mac x86?? explain please.
<ssta> worrow: mac in virtualbox is...tricky, in any environment
<TheHackOps> almoxarife, Your treading dangerous waters
<almoxarife> worrow: don't you mean an apple os?
<worrow> is there something else I can use in linux besides VB then?
<kudlmudl> TheHackOps: lol... i think id have to orgnize myslefe a windows OS first :P ... long time no install :P
<worrow> yes, I have 6 versions of mac
<karl-augustt> hello! happy new year to every body!
<TheHackOps> kudlmudl, Yeh same windows is to anoying to install
<Guest76333> happy new year to you too
<almoxarife> worrow: one of them x86?
<oCean> worrow: it's illegal to run macos on anything else but mac hardware
<ssta> worrow: not least because the license doesn't allow it, so it's really hard to find support
<worrow> almostroot,  do you mean PPC?
<karl-augustt> wish sucess in any linux project!
<Guest76333> hackops do i install blackberry library thing
<TheHackOps> ssta, no its not. its ilegal to run a cracked copy of it
<worrow> I only need it to run so I can drive share
<atvr> almoxarife, http://paste.ubuntu.com/789619/
<almoxarife> worrow: no idea, what is ppc?
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Hold up im testing somethgin
<worrow> well PPC came before intel
<ssta> TheHackOps: no, it's only licensed on apple hardware
<Guest76333> ok i hold
<worrow> IE OSX tiger
<oCean> TheHackOps: ssta is right
<oCean> worrow: please don't continue that here
<TheHackOps> ssta, If they ever took me to court in Australia they would not have a leg to stand on as long as i had a legit copy
<ssta> TheHackOps: going to court isn't the issue (well, not primarily).  Getting support is (imo)
<worrow> oCean, really? With all the illegal stuff out there? I own my discs, I shall do what I see fit with them
<ssta> you can get it running (after a fashion), but it's not really fully functional
<TheHackOps> ssta, Your point is valid im just saying we have laws against big company's bs contracts
<worrow> Apple can s*** my ba**s
<oCean> worrow: yes, all illegal discussion is offtopic here
<oCean> worrow: also, if you have to obfuscate your words, don't use them here
<TheHackOps> Yep were offtopic soz guys
<worrow> It is not illegal for educational purposes
<TheHackOps> LUL
<oCean> worrow: it is, now drop it please
<TheHackOps> Last offtopic thing im going to say is "But i was learning how to make meth i wasn't going to sell it or nothing"
<worrow> oCean,  wow, congrats
<Guest76333> lol
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, dW UR STIL MY PRIORITY
<atvr> TheHackOps, that a good one XD would like to see someone in court saying that hahahahha
<TheHackOps> Dam caps
<Guest76333> okay
<worrow> So guys hows linux today?
<compdoc> liux still works, so I guess it ok
<oCean> worrow: general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for ubuntu support only
<worrow> oCean,  ok now your pissin me off. Bug someone else
<Guest76333> lol
<MonkeyDust> worrow  wrong channel
<oCean> worrow: as you entered the channel, our bot gave you links to our guidelines. Stick with those
<atvr> XD
<worrow> Yes, I came for support and all your snooty ubuntu users are now grillin me.
<worrow> Blow me.
<worrow> Or kick me
<Guest76333> brb hackops
<kudlmudl> hahaha
<TheHackOps> Guest76333, Try barrybackup-gui instead
<TheHackOps> lol
<Guest76333> ok
<almoxarife> atvr: in terminal                   sudo lshw -C | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> kicked too fast
<kudlmudl> i can't understand what dirves people like worrow... i mean there is no benefit for him from doing that
<TheHackOps> A reminder i don't own a blackberry so im guessing edumacatedmelly
<oCean> kudlmudl: please don't continue
<kudlmudl> kk
<atvr> almoxarife, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<TheHackOps> oCean, if im using an old kernal update bcz the new one is broken how can i remove it or at least set a boot default in grub2
<TheHackOps> or anyone who knows
<savr> hi
<TheHackOps> hi
<savr> #Occupy-Freenode is gaining momentum. Join the fight against evil.
<oCean> savr: don't advertise that here
<savr> ok
<TheHackOps> off topic
<TheHackOps> oCean, Do u know how to resolve my le issue
<scotty^> Hi all.  I'm running Lucid and have updated to Firefox 9.0.1 from lucid-proposed.  A couple of the supposedly fixed bugs listed next to firefox at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html are still present.  The bug reports do not currently have any verification-related tags.  Should I go ahead and add verification failed tags?
<lilibox> hi
<TheHackOps> hi
<scotty^> Oops, I meant verification-failed
<lilibox> i would like to know how is the most easiest way switch to level3
<ssta> lilibox: telinit 3
<ssta> umm, a sudo in there too I guess
<lilibox> i need install graphic card drivers
<TheHackOps> Nvidia or AMD
<lilibox> nvidia
<Oer> scotty^, yes please, confirm the bug
<lilibox> qudro, ubuntu 11.10 here
<oCean> TheHackOps: sorry, busy with other things, but see the grub_default option in /etc/default/grub, there is were you can set your default kernel to boot
<TheHackOps> oCean, ahh tnx
<almoxarife> atvr: you know how to get to your wlan0 config tab?
<atvr> almoxarife, i think lol
<TheHackOps> oCean, I was looking in the old place and it didnt' work coz im stupid
<atvr> almoxarife, is that right click>edit conection
<almoxarife> atvr: sure
<atvr> almoxarife, so now ??
<almoxarife> atvr: the wlan has a 'auto wifi.....' ?
<atvr> almoxarife, i dont understand :S
<ribot> hi
<almoxarife> atvr: I want you to look at your wifi settings, there is ipv4 and ipv6, insure ipv6 is set to 'ignore'
<ribot> normally, is there a page which includes the apache 404 message? can i change it?
<TheHackOps> oCean, How do i know which number the kernal i want is
<bindi> ribot: #apache question really. "change 404 apache" on google, first page is full of working results
<atvr> almoxarife, i have set it now
<almoxarife> atvr: set to ignore?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> atvr: do the same for eth0
<atvr> almoxarife, okep
<ribot> bindi: i wonder about the ubuntu configuration
<atvr> almoxarife, done!
<almoxarife> atvr: done?
<TheHackOps> almoxarife, How do i know which kernal version is which so i can set a new default option in grub\
<bindi> ribot: apache installed from ubuntu repos isnt special in any way
<ribot> bindi: ok, thanks
<atvr> almoxarife, yes i have set eth0 to ignore
<bindi> ribot: add ubuntu to search parameters to bring more specific guides :p
<almoxarife> atvr: you set ipv6 only to be ignored, yes?
<oCean> TheHackOps: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<atvr> almoxarife, yes
<oCean> TheHackOps: more info in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377754
<TheHackOps> Ok im going to try 3
<almoxarife> atvr: logout and back in, reset network manager
<lilibox> ctrl,alt,backspace does not help
<atvr> almoxarife, okay brb
<lilibox> won't use ctrl,alt,f1 because ubuntu is running in virtualbox :(, won't work /etc/inittab too :(
<atvr> almoxarife, im back
<lilibox> any hint?
<almoxarife> atvr: in terminal           pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<TheHackOps> brb going to see if it worked
<atvr> almoxarife, http://paste.ubuntu.com/789634/
<atvr> almoxarife, i dont know if its possible because in windows it was but would it be possible for you to get remote acces to my laptop and configure it
<almoxarife> atvr: don't allow some stranger to do that
<atvr> almoxarife, yeah i know but, i am not really stressed about that :)
<almoxarife> atvr: it is possible, look at 'teamviewer' , I fix my mothers(god bless the woman) that way
<atvr> almoxarife, do you think you could fix mine that way :)
<almoxarife> atvr: no idea, but that would not be any fun for you
<atvr> almoxarife, what you mean by any fun for me lol
<almoxarife> atvr: youu gonna tell people someone remoted in and fixed your linux issues? where is your dignity?
<almoxarife> :)
<atvr> almoxarife, okay hahahah that a point :)
<melengo_> hello
<TLFADE> Hello , Happy New Year All
<xsaidx> helloi wanna install  steadyFlow but when i do make i get cant read or find file even the file its there
<xsaidx> any idea why ?
<Ubuntu_NewB> Happy New Year..... i'm starting the new year upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 to a new ssd drive... my question is: Is there a way to copy the list of my installed apps in ubuntu 11.04 so i can get the 11.10 with all the apps without installing one by one manually? .....
<bao_> XBMC has a deb file???
<MonkeyDust> steadyflow is kind of download manager
<bao_> steadyflow run on Google Chrome??
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu_NewB  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789657/
<AceKing> For some reason Ubuntu Software Center is not working on my PC. It takes forever to load, and when it comes up it's just a white screen. I tried restarting my PC, but it still does the same thing. Any suggestions? I'm running 11.10 64 bit
<Ubuntu_NewB> MonkeyDust: Thanks a lot!
<pikaciu> how come that i cannot get audio using ssh in the local machine  ? thanx
<compdoc> audio over ssh?
<pikaciu> yes
<compdoc> beep sounds? or music? or what?
<pikaciu> music
<compdoc> ssh opens terminal screen, running a bash shell. text based. how ould you play music? guess Im missing soemthing
<popsch> is there an equivalent to 'alsa force-reload' for pulse audio?
<pikaciu> compdoc: i use ssh-X totem and so i expected to listen music.
<Ubuntu_NewB> Last question.... i want to use my actually ubuntu drive (that ill replace for a ssd) for install windows for my g.f. and replace her drive.... how do i delete all ubuntu partition and the grub loader... i know that windows won't be able to partition the disk or else
<pikaciu> compdoc: i got video bau not audio
<pikaciu> but
<histo> pikaciu: why not mount your music via sshfs and play it?
<MonkeyDust> that's how i do it
<pikaciu> histo: idon't know sshfs... what's that ?
<TLFADE> Can Anyone please help me with booting my pc ?
<MonkeyDust> TLFADE  what's the issue?
<mongy> Ubuntu_NewB, just repartition it during windows install.
<histo> pikaciu: You can mount directorys remotely via ssh with sshfs
<histo> pikaciu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<TLFADE> MonkeyDust: I can't see the boot process and it sometimes boot and sometimes don't also can't apply suggested workarounds on documentation due to aloc mag is broken when I press ctrl + x
<pikaciu> histo: oh... yes..thanx
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: i try that and windows says.... can't partition the drive or find partition.... i already format the drive to ntfs and still nothing
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: if i boot without the live usb the grub loader says grub recovery.... so i thing something still remains in the drive
<pikaciu> histo: it's similar to samba sharing ?
<mongy> Ubuntu_NewB,  boot a livecd then and use gparted
<TLFADE> MonkeyDust: it boots with just a black screen with chances to go to desktop or to fail.
<paissad> i don't remember, ... what is not installed by default between "su" and "sudo" ?
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: i did that... but let me try again and create the partition table
<paissad> sudo or* sudo ?
<paissad> rooooh, i'm tired, sorry !
<Ubuntu_NewB> time to get ubuntu 11.10 on my new ssd drive ;P    thanks everyone for the help!
<paissad> su or* sudo ^^ ?
<mongy> Ubuntu_NewB, i find it hard to believe windows can't delete partitions during setup..
<TLFADE> I have an intel hd and a radeon hd 6770m
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: i'll copy the message when i try again..
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: bbl
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: "Setup cannot find or create a system parititon error"
<mongy> Ubuntu_NewB, surely you can remove the partitions already on there?
<MonkeyDust> TLFADE  try booting in Recovery mode and choose Repair, maybe that helps
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: Yes....
<TLFADE> MonkeyDust: I'll try
<silvercat> this doesn't make any sense. I can't install nvidia-current because it depends on xorg-video-abi-10 - however this driver is provided by the xorg-core - package, but they don't seem to be aware
<silvercat> i need help installing the propiarity-nvidia-driver
<Ubuntu_NewB> mongy: thing i got it.... researching in google found this:  maybe i did not leave unallocated space   .... hehhe i don't remeber done that! ;P
<mete_cetin> hello! is there anyone know how to activate flashplugins hardware acceleration? btw i use GeForce 9600M GS/PCI/SSE2
<aaschez> I have dual boot OS - Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7 - on three systems; all connected to same network. Is it possible to access Windows filesystem while using Ubuntu when Windows session is active? If so, how?
<aaschez> acess remotely*
<MonkeyDust> aaschez  try ssh
<aaschez> MonkeyDust: Yes, but how is Windows account accesible with ssh command from Ubuntu? like user@192.168.x.x when user is from Windows and command in executed in Ubuntu terminal
<pikaciu> aachez: install openssh for win 7 and the commands are the same
<pank_> MonkeyDust,  what is shh
<aaschez> pikaciu: Great! openssh for Windows 7 as well :)
<Kolnmenky> Hi I have  a500 GB Seagate external hard drive and I keep getting an input/output error whenever I try to copy files bigger than 100 MB
<MonkeyDust> pank_  ssh is secure shell, to make a connection over the network
<pikaciu> aachez: but you hare to read the README file
<pikaciu> have
<pikaciu> aachez: it needs a little configuration
<aaschez> pikaciu: http://www.openssh.com/windows.html ?
<mete_cetin> why you use ssh instead of smb client to connect windows file sys
<shem> hi
<pikaciu> aachez: yes... just type openssh for win in Google
<shem> can i ask an ubuntu question here?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<silvercat> i need help installing the propiarity-nvidia-driver, it's not showing in jockey and apt is broken so nvidia-current can't be installed..
<pikaciu> mete_cetin: ssh executes commands , samba it's just for sharing
<makara> pikaciu: but does it integrate with nautilus GUI?
<aaschez> pikaciu: NFS in linux is sama in windows?
<aaschez> samba
<pikaciu> makara: yes
<shem> okay I just installed xubuntu on a slow machine with 512mb ram and 1.7ghz. It's been installing updates for more than one hour now is this normal? It finished downloading updates in about 15 minutes. The mouse seems to be moving but I cannot click on stuff and open like browser. Does this mean its hang? thanks
<Gentoo64> shem, leave it for a bit
<Gentoo64> shem, it shouldnt take that long though
<pikaciu> aachez: samba is a linux app
<mete_cetin> pikaciu, i understood that he only wants to reach his files on windows o_O BTW i use putty and openssh for dyn port forwarding
<shem> Gentoo64, thanks i will. very strange though
<aaschez> pikaciu: What should I use to access Windows fs when within Ubuntu like how NFS allows??
<Gentoo64> shem, i would leave it for like another 30 mins or another hour. if its still froze then quit it
<pikaciu> aachez: what do you wanna do exactly ?
<shem> there is a box that comes up saying configuring gdm with a forward button at the bottom of the box but I cannot click it. when I do nothing happens. so I close it alt+f4 then it appears again and I cannot click it
<pikaciu> aachez: if you want only access files ... samba is required... if you want something else you should install ssh
<aaschez> pikaciu: I got three systems and few are dual boot with Ubuntua and Windows 7. I can access linux fs of other system with NFS. Similarly, what to use to access Windows fs
<pank_> shem, you may try xkill
<aaschez> pikaciu: Ok, samba
<shem> pank_, what is xkill?
<MonkeyDust> shem  to terminate running programs
<pikaciu> aachez: but you can use also ftp and vnc
<shem> is there a lightwight distro and user friendly than xubuntu?  so I type xkill on the terminal?
<pank_> shem,  terminal running program
<pikaciu> aachez: if  you are on a dual boot system you can mount your win partition
<aaschez> pikaciu: Yes, today I setup ssh, sftp, nfs. Smtp and vnc is what I want to try soon
<pikaciu> aachez: or is already present in Place bar
<silvercat> i need help installing the propiarity-nvidia-driver, it's not showing in jockey and apt is broken so nvidia-current can't be installed.. now what?
<aaschez> pikaciu: Yes, sorry. I meant accessing windows fs remotely when using ubuntu
<yeats> silvercat: why is apt broken?
<shem> finally after closing that window something is happening but i did not use xkill it just decided to close on itself but now it says 52 minutes remaining oh dear :)
<silvercat> yeats: nvidia-current says it is dependant on xorg-video-abi-10 and therefore can't be installed.
<pikaciu> aachez: have you configured yet samba ?
<aaschez> pikaciu: No
<yeats> silvercat: are you using a PPA?
<pikaciu> aachez: well... look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tjiggi_fo> shem, 512 MB of mem is barely enough to handle 500MB of updates. Everything you click on will just slow it down exponentially
<pank_> yeats, what ppa ?
<mininessie> um is there a reason why on a brand new first time ubuntu install that like less than a week it would slow down
<yeats> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<silvercat> yeats: I did, but i tried removing them and clean apt.. didn't help
<shem> okay i get it, but i only just started clicking on it after an hour lol
<MonkeyDust> pank_  a PPA is a source for one single program
<pikaciu> aachez: ping all the machines to be sure they are on line
<mininessie> um is there a reason why on a brand new first time ubuntu install that like less than a week it would slow down
<MonkeyDust> mininessie  linux should never slow down
<tjiggi_fo> shem, something to peruse while you wait: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<mininessie> MonkeyDust: thats the weird thing i have never seen that before
<MonkeyDust> mininessie  then tell us what happens
<MonkeyDust> and when
<mininessie> MonkeyDust: not sure really it just was like opening applications took for ever and it felt like xp to be honest and when i rebooted it fail a weird error thign came up
<shem> geez, i'll bookmark that for later. i want this to finish so that i sleep i've spent at least 20 hours trying to sort out debian and ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> mininessie  that's a bit vague
<mininessie> MonkeyDust: well sorry
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, mininessie , file indexer perhaps
<BluesKaj> oops ... not a happy camper
<MonkeyDust> she did say sorry ;)
<patata> hello
<silvercat> i need help installing the propiarity-nvidia-driver, it's not showing in jockey and apt is broken so nvidia-current can't be installed.. now what?
<BluesKaj> silvercat, that's why it's called proprietary , it's not listed in jockey , proprietary means it's from the nvidia website
<silvercat> BluesKaj: but every guide says "Go to Jockey - click install nvidia current", but it doesn't work for me.
<BluesKaj> silvercat, open additional drivers and choose the "recommnded driver" and install it
<dario_> hi
<silvercat> BluesKaj: It doesn't show in there. the "additional drivers" you speak of is in fact Jockey, afaik.
<MonkeyDust> silvercat  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<ikpL> Happy New Year #ubuntu
<nimesh> qit
<pikaciu> ikpL: you too :P
<BluesKaj> silvercat, yes , that's correct , drop to a tty ,stop gdm or whatever display manager you use , install nvidia-current , do sudo xorg-config , then startx
<BluesKaj> silvercat nvidia-xconfig rather
<silvercat> BluesKaj: nvidia-current won't install because it claims its dependant on xorg-video-abi-10 - which is provided by the installed package xserver-core
<BluesKaj> silvercat, which nvidia card ?
<silvercat> BluesKaj: GeForce Go 7-series i think
<micadeyeye> scp -t root@192.168.1.101:/opt/loco-nanostation/openwrt-atheros-* root@192.168.1.100:/tmp
<micadeyeye> scp: ambiguous target
<micadeyeye> Can anyone help me?
<micadeyeye> I keep getting the error "ambiguous target."
<auronandace> micadeyeye: shouldn't that be /tmp/ rather than /tmp
<compdoc> you need the ' : ' ?
<compdoc> doesnt that specify a port?
<mani990> #UUDJan12
<pikaciu> micadeyeye ; it depnd if you are up or down loading
<pikaciu> micadeyeye ; it depends
<BluesKaj> silvercat, never heard of the xorg-video-abi-10 dependency with nvidia drivers before ... could that be a bug and how old is that card ?
<pikaciu> micadeyeye : scp file user@192.000.0.0:file
<micadeyeye> pikaciu, am uploading
<micadeyeye> yes, but won't work
<silvercat> BluesKaj: it's not brand new, bout 4 years I'd guess. and yes, it does sound like a bug.
<pikaciu> micadeyeye : try the syntax i gave you
<micadeyeye> I am on Fedora. I know it used to work on Ubuntu. I don't want to sound like am new to Linux. But this is new to me.
<micadeyeye> pikaciu, permission denied.
<micadeyeye> But I used the correct pwd.
<BluesKaj> silvercat, that's not so old , I have a 7600gt working well on this pc. Perhaps if you can find the  xorg-video-abi-10 file and purge it ?
<micadeyeye> i could ssh into it.
<Bunie> Hey anything i can "apt-get" in Ubuntu, i can "apt-get" in lubuntu, yes? :o
<pikaciu> micadeyeye : are you using putty ?
<Bunie> (me windows nub)
<kaskull> Hi!!
<kaskull> Hey people I need some help
<auronandace> Bunie: yes, they use the same repository
<BluesKaj> kaskull, justask your question
<Bunie> auronandace: yay! i tried to get over Unity but just couldnt so im switching to lubuntu ^^
<oCean> micadeyeye: ubuntu has no root account enabled. If you're just using fedora, please use the #fedora channel
<micadeyeye> pikaciu, nope
<auronandace> Bunie: good choice, i prefer xfce myself, but i agree that unity is not for me
<pikaciu> micadeyeye : are you on ubu or fedora ?
<micadeyeye> pikaciu, fedora 16
<broacha> Hi. I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10, how can I get the gnome-panel back?
<auronandace> !notunity | broacha
<ubottu> broacha: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<oCean> micadeyeye: as I said, not supported here, try #fedora channel
<pikaciu> micadeyeye : and do you want to login and get files from an ubuntu machine ?
<kaskull> i've to say that i'm a noob, and i want Unix inside me! haha. My problem is that i've a dedicated with Ubuntu Server 11.04 and i've created an user. I've root and that user. My problem is that i want to give chmod +x persmisions on a file. I tryed to make this: sudo chmod +x (file) and it ask me about the root password i put it, but it doesn't run...! I put my root password and it give me an
<kaskull> error!! what can it be??
<silvercat> BluesKaj: i ran the binary file from Nvidia and it works now. :)
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm getting Xserver crashes on oneiric. Paste of xorg log can be found here paste.ubuntu.com/789715/, but I have no idea how to take it from here, any pointers?
<Bunie> silvercat: yay
<owenll> broacha: this is a good guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/65981/how-can-i-get-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-11-10
<BluesKaj> silvercat, ok great , that's good to know :)
<micadeyeye> pikaciu, transfer files from fedora to a router
<broacha> thanks auronandace , owenll , I ll try both suggestions
<BluesKaj> silvercat, nvidia proprietary drivers weren't very reliable ...they must be getting better
<pikaciu> micadeyeye : install putty  (read the README) ... but oCean is right ! :( dura lex sed lex
<ultrav1olet> where can I download development packages (deb) for the _next_ ubuntu release?
<micadeyeye> pikaciu, i get it.
<auronandace> !12.04 | ultrav1olet
<ubottu> ultrav1olet: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pikaciu> micadeyeye good
<kaskull> My problem is that i've a dedicated with Ubuntu Server 11.04 and i've created an user. I've root and that user. My problem is that i want to give chmod +x persmisions on a file. I tryed to make this: sudo chmod +x (file) and it ask me about the root password i put it, but it doesn't run...! I put my root password and it give me an error!! what can it be??
<ultrav1olet> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> ultrav1olet: no worries :)
<xangua> kaskull: use your user password
<pangolin> kaskull: you are entering the sudo password of the user?
<kaskull> yes, it's really incredible. i login to root with the passwrod, and when i use SUDO command and i put the same password it give me the error!! is incredible
<Rabenklaue> hi, I've encrypted my /home directory using cryptsetup/luks and added following entry to /etc/crypttab: home         /dev/sda5          none           luks
<auronandace> kaskull: we don't support root logins
<pangolin> kaskull: if you are logged in to root then you must use the root user password. auronandace ubuntu server has a root user IIRC
<Rabenklaue> Now I'm asked for the password to open the luks device at startup. But the prompt is shown only for about ~3 seconds
<Rabenklaue> The password is ~20 chars long, so it it not possible entering the passphrase before the timeout. Now I've to switch to virtual terminal, login and "sudo cryptesetup luksOpen ..." in order to login via kdm (Kubuntu)
<silvercat> BluesKaj: now, do you have any idea how to get sound through hdmi? =)
<auronandace> pangolin: logging in as root is supported on server but not on desktop?
<Rabenklaue> Is there a way adjusting the timeout?
<angela-> whats the diberensis betwene ubuntu and kubuntu?
<pangolin> auronandace: I am confirming in #ubuntu-server but I believe so
<auronandace> angela-: the default desktop environment
<angela-> ok
<auronandace> angela-: ubuntu uses unity, kubuntu uses kde
<xangua> angela-: ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu kde
<quiescens> mm, default install of ubuntu server does not set a root password
<quiescens> whether or not support is provided for it is anybody's guess
<angela-> ok thats the diverensis kde and gnome
<pangolin> quiescens: in that case it is not supported
<lnxg33k> is there an error with ubuntu repo ?!
<lnxg33k> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<angela-> ii no but olmost the same fucktions
<auronandace> angela-: what is your original language?
<angela-> netherlands
<hansg01> i have a flash drive on which i can't write but can read
<angela-> but de have old and newjear now
<hansg01> any suggestions how to write on it again?
<auronandace> angela-: just so you know there are native language channels too
<lnxg33k> hansg01: mounted automatically ?!
<auronandace> !nl | angela-
<ubottu> angela-: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<hansg01> lnxg33k: yep
<angela-> lekker
<hansg01> lnxg33k: tried using fdisk but it gave an error fdisk: unable to write /dev/sdb: Bad file descriptor
<kaskull> And other thing. Why if i put this: chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin. Then: ./hldsupdatetool.bin it give me this error: -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<angela-> i olso so that gnome advises for the 64bit systems and kubuntu for 32 bits
<auronandace> angela-: no
<auronandace> angela-: both work on 32 and 64bit
<angela-> ok
<barberan> hello
<barberan> Did anyone manage to install ubuntu on the macbook?
<kaskull> Why if i put this: chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin. Then: ./hldsupdatetool.bin it give me this error: -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<angela-> 32bit on my computher and 64 on my laptop
<BluesKaj> silvercat, , i'm a kde user so i have the phonon device preference audio settings , where I can choose the device and test the chosen audio device ..not sure about ubuntu/gnome equivalent
<barberan> angela-, so, which operation systems does your macbook run?
<angela-> its not macbook windows laptop
<angela-> my lapto is 64 bit
<barberan> angela-, oh… it's so simple to have an ubuntu and windows installed on the PC-laptop
<barberan> angela-, I am looking for a way to install it on mac
<angela-> yes ihave don that to windows 7pro next to ubuntu dual boot
<hardy__> hi
<angela-> do you have on your macbook botkamp?
<angela-> bootcamp
<rlg> angela- did u solve that problem?
<angela-> yep
<barberan> angela-, I have Win-7 and Lion on my macbook, so, apparently I have bootcamp
<hardy__> it exist a german ubuntu-chanel?
<oCean> !de | hardy__
<ubottu> hardy__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DrPenguin> barberan: OS X 10.5+ supports and includes boot camp
<angela-> just put in cd ore dvd inyour laptop and reboot
<barberan> DrPenguin, I know that but bootcamp does not support ubuntu
<rlg> angela- ircd is running?
<Bunie> i know this is probably a "bad" question to ask here. If i liked the old ubuntu (Hate Unity) How would i feel about Mint 12?
<angela-> nop
<angela-> e
<DrPenguin> barberan: the bootcamp utility doesnt support anything, but theres a bootcamp "software" just for windows for drivers n stuff
<barberan> angela-, last time I did it - nothing has happened… it does not feel the DVD
<hardy__> ubottu: ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen wie kann ich das cdrom mounten damit wine gleich die cd findet beim programmstart
<ubottu> hardy__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Bunie: try in the mint support resources, they can give you first hand feedback
<ikonia> !mint > Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie, please see my private message
<ikonia> Bunie: please keep in mind that gnome 2 is dead though and sooner or later all distros will have to ditch it
<angela-> you have to look firsty in your bios if its pasoble
<hardy__> ah shit I have check it
<ikonia> hardy__: tone down the language please.
<BluesKaj> Bunie, there are alternative desktops for ubuntu , like kde , xfce etc
<angela-> if you dont have bootcamp voor macbook than you must doownload it first
<Bunie> BluesKaj: i know, i saw. i have some questions about mint but i guess i will ask over there
<patata> always I boot with ubuntu, then when I boot with winodws it is blocked during booting
<BluesKaj> Bunie, kde on ubuntu = kubuntu
<patata> if I forzed the shut down and then restart windows, it boots without problems
<Bunie> Or maybe i wont due to the channels being empty lols
<ikonia> Bunie: the channels are not empty,
<ikonia> Bunie: check the network they are on
<Bunie> i saw Kubuntu and xubuntu and lubuntu, im actually installing lubuntu right now. :P but im liking the look of this youtube vid of mint
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Bunie> i wanna make sure i settle with the right distro for me
<ikonia> Bunie: the guys in the mint channels are best placed to answer questions on that
<ikonia> Bunie: if you chose a distro that uses gnome 2 - you will have to switch again when they drop gnome 2
<BluesKaj> Bunie, a desktop isn't a distro
<patata> it started since I removed RECYCLER folder of the windows partition by error
<angela-> barbran try to find out if you have bootcamp istaldt on your macbook
<Bunie> BluesKaj: When it's a seperate install iso its a seperate distro isnt it? :P
<BluesKaj> mint is a distro but it comes with the same desktops probs
<spao> ubuntu is dead.
<ikonia> saban: ubuntu is still very active.
<compdoc> spao, thats not true
<BluesKaj> spao, never mind the troll remarks ..it's very alive
<ikonia> oops spao ubuntu is still very active
<DrPenguin> join #android-dev
<spao> wrong pm in chat,
<ikonia> ahhh staffs uni again,
<DrPenguin> darnit
<shaneo> hey guys any idea of a good audio converter that will take an mp3 and make it a 14100 16bit mono wav file
<Zsol> vlc
<shaneo> hmm didnt know vlc did that thanks
<imark> shaneo: have you tried soundconverter is in the repos
<DrPenguin> i would think audacity could do it too
<shaneo> yes doesnt offer a mono feature
<imark> ah ok
<kaskull> Why if i put this: chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin. Then: ./hldsupdatetool.bin it give me this error: -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<shaneo> audacity wont open multiple files at once opened 23 windows on me
<DrPenguin> kaskull: is . in your path?
<Zsol> he doesn't need . in the path
<DrPenguin> Zsol: was that what I was asking? no
<kaskull> where? here: chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin?
<DrPenguin> kaskull: paste the contents of echo $PATH
<kaskull> this?
<kaskull> ** /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<shaneo> Zsol how do i go about using VLC as an audio converter
<DrPenguin> kaskull: ok.. so that knocks out a goofy possiblity for me.. where is that bin file your trying to exec in respect to where your currently at
<shaneo> n/m got it
<Zsol> great
<kaskull> i'm on root user, in an other user folder
<DrPenguin> kaskull: that isnt what I asked
<me-1> hi..is there Nokia pc suite alternative in ubuntu..?
<kaskull> in wich folder it's tha file?
<DrPenguin> I think what I am asking is pretty clear..
<kaskull> Drpenguin sorry but i don't speak english very well
<Zsol> DrPenguin, what goofy possiblity were you talking about?
<DrPenguin> kaskull: then go to a support channel that supports your language
<DrPenguin> Zsol: remotely, I was curious if . was in the path, then he was again trying to refer to it with ./, if the shell was getting confused
<kaskull> Penguin, i can't find active support channels wich talk me lenguage, som i'm here to try to communicate and to learn, sorry for my english and for my comprensation....
<me-1> is there Nokia pc suite alternative in ubuntu..?
<auronandace> !appdb | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SwashBuckla> How do I found out what package refers to another? "Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<tjiggi_fo> !lt | kaskull,
<ubottu> kaskull,: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<libnotify> having a problem with ssh
<hgjlhsgouih> im new to ubuntu
<libnotify> permission denied (publickey)
<me-1> ubottu,  should I run it under wine..?
<ubottu> me-1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<libnotify> can't sort it out still
<hgjlhsgouih> no its better to split some space on the hard drive for ubuntu
<libnotify> how can i continue publickey authentication
<hgjlhsgouih> =-O
<dr_willis> libnotify:  you are trying to setup passwordless logins with ssh? theres some guides out ive googled befor and followed. you can use ssh -v server or ssh -vv server   for more verbose error messages
<hgjlhsgouih> so how is every one
<hgjlhsgouih> how do u no if u have a bad motherboard
<libnotify> authentication that can continue: publickey
<libnotify> no more authentication methods to try
<DrPenguin> !ot > hgjlhsgouih
<ubottu> hgjlhsgouih, please see my private message
<hgjlhsgouih> well i had ubuntu installed last week and after a few days it go really slow
<SwashBuckla> "Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package." -- What package is that?
<SwashBuckla> this is a message I get from Aptitude
<hgjlhsgouih> got really so i rebooted and then i go not get back into ubuntu
<dr_willis> SwashBuckla:  you have extra repos enabled? ive seen similer issues if i use medibuntu or some 3rd party repos that have differnt verisons of the libavcodec
<SwashBuckla> dr_willis: yeah I have a Lucid one enabled in Oneric for Skype
<trijntje> Hi all, I'm getting Xserver crashes on oneiric. Paste of xorg log can be found here paste.ubuntu.com/789715/, but I have no idea how to take it from here, any pointers?
<DrPenguin> trijntje: thats truncated.. what driver are you using?
<DrPenguin> hmm.. it doesnt like your evdev module.. what did ya do before X started to crash?
<trijntje> DrPenguin: I'm using fglrx for ATI. I was building  a custom oneiric-iso when it crashed
<trijntje> I've place the full log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789768/
<DrPenguin> trijntje: hmm.. did you create your xorg.conf via Xorg -configure or aticonfig?
<trijntje> DrPenguin: I dont know, I didnt generate an xorg.conf myself
<DrPenguin> trijntje: im thinking you either did the former or do not have a xorg.conf at all.. X is not capable of bringing itself up when using the fglrx driver. You need to create a xorg.conf via aticonfig
<JohnFlux> Since upgrading to oneric, firefox crashes continually
<JohnFlux> any ideas?
 * libnotify will wait for the stable version
<trijntje> DrPenguin: I guess it got created automatically when I installed fglrx using jockey? Could there be a mistake in the xorg.conf?
<DrPenguin> trijntje: I can see whats happening in your Xorg.0.log, X isnt being told what driver to use, so its autoprobing. X cannot autoprobe and use fglrx. delete your xorg.conf and run aticonfig —initial as root or with sudo
<mumbles__> hates a non working pc
<DrPenguin> mumbles__: I think everyone does
<mumbles__> DrPenguin, mine refuses to boot from a cd
<mumbles__> and now stops booting  at stopping system v intilisation compatibility
<trijntje> DrPenguin: Ill do that, thanks!
<mumbles__> clicks on try ubuntu netbook without installing
<mumbles__> oh nice. now my screen has truned off
<ubluntu> mumbles__: try nomodeset
<mumbles__> just checking i dident kick the lead out
 * libnotify has failed to get ssh working
<ikonia> libnotify: what's the issue, lets see if we can fix it ?
<pavlz> hi
<Kiten> hey
<pavlz> i got a problem with the pc
<libnotify> authentication
<mumbles__> woo its booting now
<ikonia> libnotify: you need to be a little more descriptive than that please.
<pavlz> i don't remember the correct syntax to create one user, i used sudo add user
<Seveas> pavlz, sudo adduser
<pavlz> excuse me
<libnotify> permission denied (publickey)
<ikonia> libnotify: have you disabled non-key based logins ?
<pavlz> excuse me, but yesterday was very particular for me
<pavlz> i did my first 40 years, and then was too the endo  of the year
<pavlz> so i drank too much
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> pavlz: do you need ubuntu support yes/no ?
<DrPenguin> !ot | pavlz
<ubottu> pavlz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlz> i go
<libnotify> want to use password authentication method
<pavlz> and happy GNU year 2012 to all
<ikonia> libnotify: have you changed your ssh config from default ?
<thiago_> hi guys, happy new year!
<Kiten> happy new year
<pikaciu> libnotify: have you run the key procedure after installation ?
<thiago_> how can i do to add other language to my ubuntu, after installation?
<libnotify> have edited the config file
<ikonia> libnotify: what did you change ?
<libnotify> RSA authentication
<ikonia> pikaciu: read what he's asking he WANTS to use password authentication - not key based
<libnotify> have enabled it
<Seveas> thiago_, system settings -> language support
<ikonia> libnotify: could you please pastebin your sshd_config file please.
<pikaciu> ikonia: sorry :P
<libnotify> kk
<thiago_> Seveas, thanks
<thiago_> Seveas, do you know a command-line option?
<Kiten> is there any way to check if files contain corrupt bytes ?
<dr_willis> libnotify:  you may clarify what it is you are trying to acomplish exactly.
<ikonia> Kiten: corrupt bytes ?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install language-pack-something
<dr_willis> Kiten:  if you have a md5sum of the file from a known good setup. you can use md5sum
<DrPenguin> ^
<nitstorm> hmmm guys, how do we use ssh-copy-id to copy the keys to a port different than the regular port 22?
<Kiten> ahh i do not
<DrPenguin> You cant really distinguish "good" bytes from bad ones, a bytes a byte
<thiago_> Seveas, thanks :)
<dr_willis> nitstorm:  try the user@machine:portnumber   >
<dr_willis> perhaps?
<Seveas> nitstorm, add the host to your .ssh/config with a port
<nitstorm> dr_willis: name or service not known...
<Seveas> Host myhost
<Seveas> Port 2222
<Kiten> later i get to reinstall ubuntu again corrupt partitions, i shoulda known i should have manually done it instead of letting ubuntu manage it
<nitstorm> Seveas: Host and Port on two different lines?
<broooshhhh> halp
<DrPenguin> !ask | broooshhhh
<ubottu> broooshhhh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<broooshhhh> i have my own box, thinclient geode gx1, 300mhz and everything, uses only 5 watts of electricities. i wish to use this for seeding fedora stuff except, for every pc i have... it dowesnt upload anything..... 0kb/s
<ubuntu> ????
<broooshhhh> or well, i can seed fedora stuff too
<broooshhhh> *ubuntu
<broooshhhh> ol
<Matrixiumn> bye
<broooshhhh> cya
<broooshhhh> so anyone knows a distro that would like to have some seeding @ torrent :o ??
<tensorpudding> broooshhhh, there are many things which can affect whether you upload
<wisty> Hi, I'm starting a web app on a Ubuntu VM. Does anyone know why mydomain.com:8001 visible? That's the Python backend, not the nginx server, and I don't think it should be open.
<tensorpudding> broooshhhh, your tracker is down, your tracker is broker, you can't connect to seeds, your internet doesn't work
<broooshhhh> nono for other stuff, less legal (but i just used it to try) it works good
<broooshhhh> but it looks like these distro's dont need any seeding at all :/
<tensorpudding> then it's a problem with the tracker
<tensorpudding> or there just isn't any leeches
<tensorpudding> which is likely
<broooshhhh> yees, so you know of/a place where they know
<broooshhhh> torrents that have lots of leechers?
<tensorpudding> you should be choosing what to seed on the basis on what you want
<tensorpudding> let's leave it at that since this is offtopic
<broooshhhh> fine.. ok i guess.. i pressed 'find more peers from tracker' and it goes to 3.5kb/s upload . now its 0 again >_< bah
<wisty> @member:broooshhhh I'd imagine most legal stuff is OK, as not many people download it, and those who do are techies who seed it for ages.
<neongrau> anyone know what's wrong when i see this error trying to mount a network share (cfis) -> Unable to resolve (null) to canonical path: Invalid argument
<broooshhhh> uhu the lts is 15kb/s , well thats a start. any last ideas for more stuff that anyone wants to have seeded?
<Snooops> hi, is there an opensource sound editing tool? features like, cutting, volume adjustment, effects etc?
<broooshhhh> audiacity
<broooshhhh> audacity
<broooshhhh> its good =)
<Snooops> ok thx :D
<broooshhhh> no poblems =0)))
<antivirtel> Hello! I'm going to use some LUKS encryption on my external HDD. I'm looking for information about the level of security with aes	cbc	essiv:rmd256, key size: 128 - and other experiences. Please!
 * w30 wonders if his card reader usb connection is usb 3.0 or 2.0? Does any one know how to check software wise without opening the hood?
<w30> I have usb ports all over the place.
<w30> a couple of blue ones coming off the motherboard are 3.0 for sure.
<Seveas> w30, lsusb
<xxiao> what's the best software to organize video collectin?
<xxiao> there are quite some options for images, but none that i could find for video clips
<ribot> hi
<ribot> how can i remove a group from a user?
<Seveas> ribot, sudo gpasswd -d user group
<airtonix> ribot: the question is "how to remove a user from a group"
<selite> Why is my Vaio laptop overheating in Ubuntu and being cool as ice with Windows 7?
<w30> Seveas, looks like I have 3 usb 2.0 and  1 usb 3.0; now to figure which is which.... Thanks Seveas.
<QUICKSTREAM> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<QUICKSTREAM> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<QUICKSTREAM> FILM STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<FloodBot1> QUICKSTREAM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> lol... Why is there SAO much spam on #ubuntu recently?
<theadmin> SO*
<oobona> wow.....
<selite> Why is my Vaio laptop overheating in Ubuntu and being cool as ice with Windows 7?
<mkanyicy> airtonix, ribot: deluser
<airtonix> mkanyicy: i don't need to know
 * tnk1 is back.
<Myrtti> theadmin: one would think that since you've been on this channel for such a long time, you'd know better than to comment on spam bots and drawing attention to them
<mkanyicy> airtonix, me neither :)
<oCean> !away > tnk1
<ubottu> tnk1, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !patience | selite
<ubottu> selite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<selite> Lol, allright.
<theadmin> Myrtti: Yeah indeed... I'm sorry, I'm just really wondering about the reason.
<reggal> anyone here
<reggal> anyone know a better network with real people instead of this
<theadmin> reggal: We all ARE real people. This also is NOT an Ubuntu question.
<BluesKaj> theadmin, the spammers & trolls etc aren't at work today
<reggal> shlappy pep sammy slick has lots of pep
<reggal> Ronald McDonald's tig note
<reggal> sorry
<reggal> Okay, my question is:
<reggal> In Celestia, how do you make add-ons work
<reggal> that's from http://www.celestiamotherlode.net/
<reggal> anyone know? Or is this a dead channel
<MonkeyDust> !enter| reggal
<ubottu> reggal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reggal> oh yeah, and I checked google
<reggal> It's hard to believe that 1354 people don't know the answer
<reggal> I'm new to this network though
<reggal> haven't used it before
<mkanyicy> selite, i have seen that overheating thing on the HP laptop some time back and it read through the net and found a working solution which was to add some grub kernel parameter
<dr_willis> i wonder how many even know what celesta is...
<MonkeyDust> reggal  what is Celestia?
<dr_willis> i would guess less then 100  in here.
<selite> mkanyicy: How do I do that, it's really annoying?
<Myrtti> reggal: please have patience, perhaps people don't/can't give immediate answers
<reggal> Celestia is a universe/astronomy simulator
<reggal> that comes with ubunta
<mumbles__> dammit
<MonkeyDust> maybe there's somebody here who knows it, s/he will help you
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<oobona> What does it mean to "use the enter key as punctuation" btw ?
<_ikke_> oobona: In stead of using punctuation
<MonkeyDust> oobona  typing enter after each sentence
<dr_willis> hitting enter every 3 words...
<c0mrade> Ehhh what's up duck?
<_ikke_> oobona: you are hitting enter
<_ikke_> oobona: so creating many lines
<mkanyicy> selite, try what is being suggested here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1865820.html
<mkanyicy> selite, thats what worked for my case
<mkanyicy> selite, good luck
<astartoth> hi all, is there a way to prevent boot log messages to display on tty7 and bring them back to tty1?
<reggal> glug glug glug
<oobona> I understand....and have been guilty of same.......thanks
<reggal> Is Ubuntu Live the fastest live CD?
<_ikke_> reggal: Fastest in what way?
<reggal> Many of the newer live CDs are slow on my Core 2 Duo
<reggal> Well fastest in window movement, program running, etc
<reggal> or is there a channel for live CD
<dr_willis> reggal:  try tinycore linux if you want fast. :)
<BluesKaj> reggal, I justread the addons article in the url you posted , "most add-ons were created on (and designed for) Windows operating systems. So maybe some add-ons will not work properly under Linux or Mac operating systems. "
<reggal> alright I will
<xangua> reggal: if you are running the OS from a CD, what were you expecting¿
<eueu> Hello! Using Ubuntu 11.10 and Gnome shell. I have an external hard drive with one truecrypt partition. Once I dismount that partition with Truecrypt, can I safely unplug the hard drive (there is no icon nowhere on the Desktop) or should I run “sync” for example?
<c0mrade> What do yall think about Barack Obama?
<Myrtti> c0mrade: how is that relevant to the channel topic?
<c0mrade> It plays a big role.
<c0mrade> He uses Ubuntu.
<broooshhhh> he does >_< ?
<oobona> Barack Obama is a new game of "division"
<Myrtti> no it actually has nothing to do with channel topic, this is Ubuntu *support* channel, not "discuss everything under the moon and stars that may somehow relate to Ubuntu"
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oobona> off with their heads !
<quiescens> eueu: typically if something is unmounted it has already finished syncing, but i don't specifically know with regards to truecrypt
<c0mrade> Oh yeah!
<selite> mkanyicy: Where do I find the GRUB conf file to add those lines?
<eueu> quiescens, thanks
<BluesKaj> Myrtti, you're creating more noise than the offtopicers are :)
<c0mrade> Year right.
<c0mrade> More like 120 dB.
<c0mrade> Don't kick me out.
<c0mrade> Dude.
<bullgard4> BluesKaj: Please use a family-friendly tone here in thic channel.
<oobona> how long is release 10.10 (maverick) supported til anyway ?
<bullgard4> s/thic/this/
<Myrtti> oobona: until April
<oobona> I better upgrade......
<BluesKaj> bullgard4, like your family friendly response , no doubt :)
<selite> Guys where is the Grub conf file located , how can I open it?
<mkanyicy> selite, /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> selite: don't edit it directly
<oobona> they get to curse and swear of in #archlinux....not that I would ever condone such behaviour ..
<reggal> rubbity jibbins
<oobona> over*
<Kolnmenky> Hi I'm trying to use an external hard drive (NTFS) and I can't get it to work. I can mount it (well, root) but I can't copy more than 100 MB (and it is a brand new Hard drive) because I get an input/output error. I tried to use ntfsfix but I got this message: Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb1.
<helpme> hello , happy New year - a quick question how do i customoize ubunutu
<eueu> helpme, that's a quick question with thousands of answers
<oobona> theres a simple question....
<dr_willis> brand new drives can be bad.....
<helpme> i mean
<helpme> is there a way to make ubuntu look like a Mac OS
<mkanyicy> selite, remember to run
<dr_willis> helpme:  the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites have guides on tweaking ubuntu
<Kolnmenky> I've seen than I should run chkdsk on windows but I don't have computers with windows at the moment :/
<helpme> can you provide me a link to that please
<mkanyicy> selite, remember to run 'sudo update-grub' after modifying the grub config file
<helpme> or shall i just google them?
<dr_willis> helpme:  theres a 'macbuntu' script thing out.. but i suggest NOT using it.
<helpme> Why not?
<selite> mkanyicy: Alright bro,let's see what happens.
<helpme> dr - why not?
<dr_willis> helpme:  you want to trash your system go try it.
<dr_willis> helpme:  its definatly not supported by this channel
<helpme> oh no , but what is wrong with it ?
<ikonia> helpme: it's not very good
<ikonia> it's that simple
<mkanyicy> selite, and you have to reboot afterwards for changes to take place
<dr_willis> 'looks like a mac' acts nothing like a mac...
<helpme> ohh ok :( -  is there any other way ? to
<helpme> i know but i just felt like i wanted to change the GUI
<xangua> helpme: use macOS
<dr_willis> go read some unity or gnome shell tweak guides.
<selite> mkanyicy: sudo update-grub gives an error.
<helpme> i cant affrod mac lol thats why   - i thought i might change the look :P
<oobona> I am running Ubuntu Minimal 10.10 (maverick) on a 3 gb usb stick. Can I upgrade/update the repos to take me to a newer release ?
<selite> mkanyicy: It says "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 not found" any ideas?
<helpme> has anyone tried macubunut?
<barberan> helpme, what's that?
<ikonia> helpme: why are you just re-asking after you've been told
<helpme>   its something which   DR Wallis said
<mkanyicy> Kolnmenky, so, you can copy some files to that hard drive but up to 100MB (at a time)?
<ikonia> !upgrade | oobona
<ubottu> oobona: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<helpme> makes ubutnu look like a MAC
<ikonia> helpme: it's not a good solution - it's a worse solution now with gnome3 and unity/gnome shell
<barberan> helpme, I've just connected and I haven't seen the rest of the conversation
<helpme> ohh
<helpme> i have
<helpme> the old version
<helpme> 10.10
<ikonia> helpme: it's still not a good soluition
<oobona> k...I'll try both...
<HelpWithHDMI> Need help with the video... i have an msi 880G-E45 board with integrated video card... i have my monitor connected with the dvi plug and my tv with the hdmi... but the monitor is not being recognize... can anyone help me out ?
<drac> please some help.. i cant join to django channel   error is >>" #django :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services "
<HelpWithHDMI> Need help with the video... i have an msi 880G-E45 board with integrated video card... i have my monitor connected with the dvi plug and my tv with the hdmi... but the TV (HDMI) is not being recognize... can anyone help me out ?
<ikonia> HelpWithHDMI: please don't repeat the same question every 15 seconds - give people a chance to respond
<helpme> also another question - my other laptop when even i use ubuntu the Fan is very loud and is always on , what can i do?
<HelpWithHDMI> ikonia: it was not the same... i write something wrong
<ikonia> drac: ask in #freenode
<irocksu> Is it possible to install a certain package at all times?
<ikonia> irocksu: at all times ?
<irocksu> Say I have a computer which is not up to date. Could I take all the package information and recreate a simillar computer?
<ikonia> irocksu: well, the repos update, so you couldn't re-create from the repos as the version gets updated there,
<irocksu> ikonia: And if I use my own repository that stores all versions?
<root> hi
<ikonia> irocksu: well, how does it store all versions?
<root> hi what's up
<ikonia> irocksu: if it stores the same versions as the other PC's installed packages, sured
<ikonia> "sure" even
<irocksu> ikonia: Ok. Would I need a repository for all my "computers"?
<ikonia> irocksu: errr, 1 repo - the computers would all share it,
<MonkeyDust> irocksu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789657/
<irocksu> MonkeyDust: Would that include versions as well?
<irocksu> I need to have the exact same packages (even if they are outdated)
<barnex> Hello.
<w30> !no unity | w30
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell w30 about nounity
<ubottu> w30, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> irocksu  update provides the latest version
<barnex> I'm installing ubuntu 11.10 over disk that was used for my previous ubuntu system. I formatted the / partition and I want to keep the /home partition.
<barnex> When I create new user the 'encrypt my home folder' option is inactive and selected.
<irocksu> MonkeyDust: Is it possible to use specific versions of packages?
<HelpWithHDMI> Cannot activate ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver :/ need help
<barnex> My previous home folder was encrypted, by I decrypted it before reinstall and removed .ecryptfs folder...
<barnex> So why is this happening?
<irocksu> say something like 0.11.0-ubuntu0
<c0mrade> Does Ubuntu support USB 3.0?
<w30> ! gnome shell | w30
<DrPenguin> c0mrade: it should with the xhci module
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell w30 about msgthebot
<ubottu> w30, please see my private message
<barnex> I'm not even using the same username...
<bastidrazor> barnex: format the partition of /home
<barnex> I need my data
<barnex> and have no place to store it
<agamemnus> Hi
<biggerfisch> barnex: dropbox?
<agamemnus> How does one run a program in Ubuntu?
<barnex> biggerfisch: Well, yes, there's like 100 GB of stuff there and it will upload forever
<agamemnus> I just compiled my program but I don't know how to run it.
<biggerfisch> barnex: i see. that would take a while.
<barnex> and I kinda need my computer now and it is very unstable with ecryptfs and skype. And I have to use skype.
<biggerfisch> agamemnus: "./<program_name>"
<agamemnus> ah, so ./ runs it.
<agamemnus> ok, thanks, i'll try
<Agamemnus> tiny issue
<Agamemnus> I installed ubuntu with wubi.exe (from Windows 7)... and then I changed the drive letter
<Agamemnus> Now Ubuntu won't load.
<Agamemnus> Is there a way to fix this or do I have to start over?
<Agamemnus> Changed it from F to D
<auronandace> Agamemnus: why don't you try a real ubuntu install?
<Agamemnus> Seemed real enough.
<adnan> hello
<Agamemnus> Actually I think it's just the initial loading that's messed up
<AceKing>  For some reason Ubuntu Software Center is not working on my PC. It takes over a minute to load, and when it comes up it's just a white screen. I tried restarting my PC, but it still does the same thing. Any suggestions? I'm running 11.10 64 bit
<adnan> my name is adnan
<Agamemnus> it gives me a choice between Windows and Ubuntu
<auronandace> Agamemnus: wubi isn't really a long term solution, more of a taster
<adnan> Agamemnus how are you
<Agamemnus> do you know where I can change that Windows/Ubuntu prompt?
<aeon-ltd> adnan: no social
<Agamemnus> hello adnan, are you a bot?
<munzxttt> hi! happy new year! :) ... i just upgraded to 11.10 and hey i liked it :) ... but only 2 things .. 1 - i can not remove the trash,home,computer shortcuts 2 - i had kde installed and i just removed it despite that i still have 'kubuntu' and the blue screen on boot/shut down/restart!!
<aeon-ltd> adnan: support only in this channel
<broooshhhh> windows/ubuntu stuff is is Grub :D:D
<Agamemnus> Grub then.
<psychoticmeow> Howdy. Whenever I try to play a video in Totem, Xorg crashes. This has been happening since switching to the propriety ATI drivers.
<caffine> how do i find the /dev device to which a usb device has been bound? apparently, usbcore registered my device with snd-usb-audio, but i'm not sure where or how to find it to use on the command line with mplayer. i can see the video at /dev/video0 but don't know where to find the audio. here are the relevant entries from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789239/ here's lsusb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789240/ here's what i'm trying t
<psychoticmeow> Is this a common problem? Is there a fix?
<Agamemnus> I'm just going to reinstall it then...
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, thanks for your help yesterday, btw
<adnan> I am from egypt
<psychoticmeow> This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastie.org/3108312
<munzxttt> hi! happy new year! :) ... i just upgraded to 11.10 and hey i liked it :) ... but only 2 things .. 1 - i can not remove the trash,home,computer shortcuts 2 - i had kde installed and i just removed it despite that i still have 'kubuntu' and the blue screen on boot/shut down/restart!!
<owenll> AceKing: try "killall software-center" in a terminal then reboot and try again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/772549
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772549 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center blank screen on fresh natty 11.04 install" [Low,Confirmed]
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: yw, oes it work?
<cgfree> hey can anyone provide assistance with an issue on Ubuntu Studio 11.10 with MSI Wind u100 netbook? <The error is that my audio-jack input doesnt fully function under linux, but on windows its fine. It seems when its fully inserted there's no output - but on half-insert i get output minus some treble/bass>
<cgfree> happy new year to everyone!
<Agamemnus> maybe i should just install ubuntu on a vm
<psychoticmeow> Yeah, you where right, after adjusting the virtual display size, everything started working
<AceKing> owenll, I tried that already. As a matter of fact, I even completely uninstalled it and reinstalled it. It's still doing the same thing. It's driving me crazy!
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: good ;)
<cgfree> hey can anyone provide assistance with an issue on Ubuntu Studio 11.10 with MSI Wind u100 netbook? <The error is that my audio-jack input doesnt fully function under linux, but on windows its fine. It seems when its fully inserted there's no output - but on half-insert i get output minus some treble/bass>
<psychoticmeow> Just have the video issue mentioned above now :(
<owenll> AceKing: The other suggestion is to do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and restart
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: eww X is crashing? is there anything in dmesg or your xorg log?
<AceKing> owenll, I will try that. Thank you!
<Agamemnus> Hey DrPenguin, I managed to compile my program. What was missing is that I needed to do "sudo getlibs" (gets 32-bit versions) instead of "sudo apt-get"
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, I'll crash it now and take a look :)
<pegler> hi all.  I am looking to setup monitoring of processes as well as the output from some shell scripts that will tell me if things are acting up on my server.  Is there a good monitoring program for ubuntu that will check these sorts of things?  process memory/cpu, and if the output from a script meets certain requirements (>100, for example)
<astartoth> hi all, how can I see my boot messages on tty1 rather than on tty7?
<xrandr> i am running ubuntu 11.10, and samba 3.5.11.  Using nautilus, I created a share. When I go on a windows box, I can see the share, but I can't access it. I have guest access checked in the folder properties. Any ideas?
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: ah, I have no idea what getlibs is but im glad you have it working
<DrPenguin> astartoth: your boot messages arent on tty7
<Agamemnus> It's just the same as apt-get but it downloads 32-bit versions, as far as I understand.
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: thats fancy schmancy
<astartoth> DrPenguin: they are
<DrPenguin> astartoth: they wouldnt be.. when you boot your on tty1 by default.. X starts on tty7
<Agamemnus> there are some minor syntax differences though
<AceKing> owenll, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<astartoth> that is what I want.
<Agamemnus> or major
<DrPenguin> astartoth: dude thats what it IS
<tazthespaz> Hey, how do I find out what partition my bootloader is installed on. I would like to install burg and I need to know
<magicJ> I want to make an"internet accessible" printer so that I can print to it over the net - BUT I do not want to make this available to the WORLD - how do I make it accessible but limited?
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: syntax differences? what is this anyway? is this BASIC?
<hasek79> is there a webcam driver somewhere or plugin that i can get to make a ps3 eye work?
<astartoth> DrPenguin: When I boot, I'm unable to see what services are starting, etc. I get back to tty 1, but it's clean! I can't page-up to see if any services failed. It's output it's on tty7, but lightdm starts there so I cannot see the output. Everytime I press Ctrl+Alt+F7, I'm back to xorg.
<dr_willis> magicJ:  the google chrome browser has such a feature i belive.. but that may be for printing from other browsers only.
<DrPenguin> astartoth: there are NO messages on tty7
<astartoth> Dr, you're wrong.
<astartoth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27885/why-is-the-default-virtual-terminal-number-7
<magicJ> dr_willis:  I am not looking for this as a browser option - but a general print option
<astartoth> I just want to change that.
<dr_willis> magicJ:  ive seen other web-printer services - but never tried any.  Not sure about rolling your own. other then some how use dyndns with it.
<psychoticmeow> Here's the output from dmesg and the xorg log: http://pastie.org/3108333
<dr_willis> magicJ:  its posible the chrome thing works with other apps. i only tried it from my cellphone
<DrPenguin> astartoth: no sorry.. your wrong.. im not gona argue with you as such you dont understand this stuff
<magicJ> there must be a way to lmit it rather than all or noting which is what I seem to have right now
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: your dmesg is… very small
<psychoticmeow> Ahh, yeah, sec
<xrandr> any ideas?
<delinquentme> hey all I've got a PDf that I'd like to remove 1 page off of .. thoughts on a simple tool for ubuntu to do this?
<mumbles__> anyone know how i remove the hardware support. i installed my graphics card driver and now m ubuntu install wont boot up
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, http://pastie.org/3108352
<StevenR> delinquentme: open the PDF, print the pages you need straight to PDF (via the regular print dialog)... there are also commandline tools if you need to automate it for lots of PDFs
<hasek79> is there a web cam driver that i need to get for a ps3 web cam
<delinquentme> StevenR, that is PHENOMENAL
<delinquentme> you WIN
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: can you do this for me? I want the "diff" of a xorg log from a crashed X to a non crashed X. do you know how to use diff?
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, sec
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, it's all timestamped, how's that going to work?
<psychoticmeow> I can cut out the timestamps if you want.
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: ehh.. just paste a good xorg.0.log then. I just wanna make sure that Stacktrace is not in a good X log
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, this is the log for the current session: http://pastie.org/3108367
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: ok good.. so we can see that the stack trace is indeed a dump from you running a video in totem
<psychoticmeow> Yep
<aBound> Hey guys is there a known tool for the terminal. Where I can save known configuration files and not have to repeatedly type the <command>/<filename> to edit it or get to it?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: unfortunately, X stack traces are a wee bit unclear to me.. but id bet this would be a known bug. try googling around for totem and fglrx
<DrPenguin> aBound: … wha? lol
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, same bug occurs with Banshee
<psychoticmeow> But I'll try and find out more
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: oh wow really? crap! what is the video container?
<aBound> DrPenguin, lol Figured it might confused somebody.
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, of the actual file?
<vipin> can anyone help me to config OSS with pulseaudio in ubuntu
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: yeah.. like is it mpeg, h264, etc etc
<aBound> DrPenguin, Such as for example, always repetivtively typing: nano .vimrc or cd /usr/lib/pidgin I want to be able to save these files and/or directories without having to retype them in the terminal. Sound easier to digest? lol
<DrPenguin> aBound: you could make aliases in your .bashrc
<owenll> aBound: create an alias? alias custom_command='original_command' - is this what you're after? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653127
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, Matroska with H264 codec
<FBR02> howdy im looking for some help with some wireless issues under 10.04
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: try to find some other video container type, make sure its only particular codecs that crash the Server
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, also fails for .ts files
<DrPenguin> I have no idea what a .ts file is
<aBound> DrPenguin, owenll: No easier way than an alias eh. It'd be nice if I can keep those files/directories and view them/edit them from a gui standpoint.
<psychoticmeow> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG_transport_stream
<DrPenguin> aBound: what? your explanation still is kind of weird dude.. whats wrong with an alias?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: ah ok.. well yeah try something like an avi
<aBound> DrPenguin, Because I'd have to create more than one dozen aliases.
<aBound> :P
<DrPenguin> aBound: then this is what I think you can do and it will be cool
<DrPenguin> aBound: write a script that can accept, list, and execute the stuff you want and store them in some flat file like XML or just straight text
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, .avi with XVID MPEG-4 codec
<Zippa> Hi
<psychoticmeow> I don't think it matters :S
<FBR02> howdy im looking for some help with some wireless issues under 10.04 any takers?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: I wonder if whats happening is is that maybe your missing some extension so the video is rendered in software and not hardware and that nukes X..
<DrPenguin> !ask | FBR02
<ubottu> FBR02: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psychoticmeow> Probably, yeah
<aBound> DrPenguin, I'm sure you used Windows before and never had to search say this file ~/.config/lib/test just as a example through a terminal and had to keeping typing aliases just to get to it. Whereas a gui would make the process easier to find.
<DrPenguin> aBound: … im still confused as to what your trying to do
<anna> hey guys.  I'm on my wife's account.  Can I move her home folder to a separate partition and leave mine alone?
<DrPenguin> it just sounds like you want to make some easy way to execute an oftenly used command
<mongy> aBound, find ~ -iname "config"
<Guest95938> hey guys.  I'm on my wife's account.  Can I move her home folder to a separate partition and leave mine alone?
<aBound> I want to easily get to files/directories without the hassle or retyping commands/aliases. ha
<DrPenguin> Guest95938: I cant see why not.. you could just symlink it back to /home
<FBR02> I have a router that uses a "security button" so that when clicking connect under windoz it pops up a window asking for a wep key OR press the button on the router, under windoz this works fine but ubuntu 10.04 seems to not have a  "security button" option
<DrPenguin> aBound: then use a File Manager?
<Guest95938> DrPenguin, symlink? can you explain plx?
<DrPenguin> Guest95938: a symlink is basically an alias or shortcut
<DrPenguin> FBR02: your trying to use whatever that WPS or whatever security link thing is?
<FBR02> Dr yes
<aBound> DrPenguin, The problem is I can't seemed to save known files/directories so I can easily get to them. Either than that some files have ~/.config in them and they're hard to find from a file manager.
<DrPenguin> FBR02: no idea, Ive never used that
<mumbles__> ack. why would a once working install stop at stopping save kernal messages after installing a graphics driver?
<aBound> DrPenguin, I'm sure I'm giving you a headache haha.
<Guest95938> DrPenguin, I could link it, but I want it to be smooth and idiot-proof.  Is this the same as "create link" in any directory, or is symlink different?
<FBR02> Dr- Me either, im in afghanistan and dont really have a choice
<DrPenguin> aBound: yeah you kind of are.. because you really dont make sense.. if you want to "favorite" a commonly used action, then alias it
<dr_willis> the gnome file manager has a bookmark feature also.
<aBound> mongy, Doubt that's going to help me but thanks.
<savid> Oneiric has packages for nodejs and npm, but doesn't create any users for installing npm packages.  You get errors when trying to install npm packages as root.  What's the recommended way to do this?
<aBound> :P
<dr_willis> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for nodejs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.19-1 (oneiric), package size 134 kB, installed size 804 kB
<dr_willis> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.9-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 474 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<HardP> !@#$!#%^&%*^(&)
<HardP> ah :)
<dr_willis> never heard of either one. :)
<juan_> hello¡
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, apparently the fix is: "Please use gl, gl2 or vaapi video output."
<psychoticmeow> Whatever that is
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: those are different extensions that will allow you to leverage hardware acceleration, I believe vaapi is similar to vdapu
<psychoticmeow> So whatever I'm using now is probably causing the crash
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: yeah, most likely its not leveraging hardware
<pie_> so, yesterday night i wasnt paying attention and i accidentally mv'd all my jpg-s into one folder...now i have 8k pics to go through...do you guys know any programs tat might be something like this?: it displays a preview or displays the whole pic and asks what folder to place it in?
<Guest95938> DrPenguin, if i make symlinks in the home directory, will opening the home directory (on another partition) work like opening a real home folder on my main partition?
<DrPenguin> Guest95938: thats basically the idea.. tahts what I do on my work pc, I made dedicated partitions for my working svn directories and I symlink them into my ~
<aBound> Good thing for geany ide. :)
<Guest95938> DrPenguin, is that basically "create link" in the context menu?
<DrPenguin> Guest95938: dunno, I dont use guis.. I use terminal
<Guest95938> XD DrPenguin ok, I'm interested.  what's a template for this terminal command
<barnex> open your terminal and type "man ln"
<DrPenguin> ln -s /path/to/item/to/link /path/to/where/it/goes
<DrPenguin> RTFM!
<MonkeyDust> a manual is often very technical and unreadable, it's there's a support like this one
<MonkeyDust> it's good*
<DrPenguin> MonkeyDust: the man pages are very clear
<MonkeyDust> DrPenguin  they are completen, but not always clear
<DrPenguin> MonkeyDust: id disagree with you 100% there..
<MonkeyDust> ok
<guntbert> !rtfm | DrPenguin
<ubottu> DrPenguin: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, not sure what to do now, is it possible to enable vaapi system wide? This is the output of vainfo: http://pastie.org/3108500
<DrPenguin> guntbert: ignoring you, kthx, rtfm is a term that is very appropriate for this situation and is welcome in all geek and linux circles..
<DexterF> hey
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: most likely its an extension that needs to be enabled in the X server by adding it to your xorg.conf
<guntbert> DrPenguin: not welcome here - you can ignore me all you like of course
<DexterF> all my browsers won't use java anymore - sun java plugin is installed tho.
<DrPenguin> guntbert: dont care
<DexterF> pointers how to diagnose?
<DrPenguin> DexterF: dont use java "anymore" that implies they did at one point.. what happened when they stopped?
<DexterF> DrPenguin: if only I knew. basically the regular updates. no fancy backports or such.
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, you may consider running linux as a geek exercise , but you're left behind in the dust now , if you think that
<DrPenguin> DexterF: then I think it would be worthwhile to see if however you updated, if it keeps a log, and review the log and see what changed
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: 	you too now? Seriously, I am not gonna be chastised because I dont "baby" people
<BluesKaj> nope DrPenguin , we're not all geeks here
<DrPenguin> BluesKaj: doesnt mean people should be "babied" and hand held
<MonkeyDust> guys!
<DexterF> DrPenguin: aptitude. nothing fancy. ill reinstall the plugin package and see what happens
<BluesKaj> DrPenguin, I never said that
<nomike> hi
<aBound> Oh boy.
<aBound> hi nomike
<iToast> asmcoder8...
<nomike> I want to report a bug against some unknown ubuntu package (the message displaying that my laptop battery is empty is confusing)....
<DrPenguin> DexterF: im not quite sure if aptitude logs stuff.. but yeah thts worth a shot, its also worth maybe reinstalling your browser(s)
<nomike> So I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs which tells me to run "ubuntu-bug" and select "other problem"
<MonkeyDust> !acpi> MonkeyDust
<balazs> hi. I'm connecting my 50" HDTV with HDMI to my laptop, but it gets recognized as a 51" one. How can I fix that ?
<aBound> DrPenguin, Yeah bookmarking might be my best bet for a file manager point of view.
<DrPenguin> balazs: is that causing you a problem?
<DrPenguin> aBound: dr_willis gave you that hint but Ill take the credit ^^
<aBound> HA!
<aBound> Thanks to dr_willis and DrPenguin
<aBound> lol
<balazs> DrPenguin: yes. Whatever should be displayed at the very edge of the screen is not visible on the TV
<aBound> Cause that terminal stuff can be a hassle at times. I'm sure a shell script can be written to what I wanna do but oh well.
<DrPenguin> balazs: have you tried just adjusting the resolution?
<DrPenguin> aBound: the terminal is usually better off in the end. anyone using linux should be comfortable with it
<aBound> DrPenguin, I always hear that but at times I think you need both. :P
<DrPenguin> aBound: Oh I dont disagree there, at times I find the gui to be "easier"
<aBound> Unless, you're completely fluent in terminal speak.
<DrPenguin> aBound:  I have the terminal-fu (HI YA)
<pleasehelpme> Hello all.  I was wondering if I could get some assistance.  I am trying to connect a drive to my brand brand new ubuntu machine.  I am connecting via USB through a vantec drive dock.  the drive is out of a nas, and I am trying to get files off of one of the three partitions on the drive.  The drive was in a linksys nas200 which has died (the box itself).  When I connect the drive via usb, nothing shows up on the desktop.  Anyu point
<pleasehelpme> ers?
<nomike> And when I click on "OK" after selecting "Other problem" I get the error message "You need to specify the
<nomike> oops
<coolstar-pc> DrPenguin: GUI is usually better for multitasking
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: is the disk even seen? do sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the output
<mumbles__> ack. why would a once working install stop at stopping save kernal messages after installing a graphics driver?
<pleasehelpme> ok brb
<DrPenguin> coolstar-pc: 	thats what multiple terminal tabs / windows are for ^^
<nomike> "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information"
<aBound> DrPenguin, terminal-fu?
<coolstar-pc> coolstar-pc: Then you're using a terminal on top of a GUI which means you need a GUI
 * coolstar-pc thinks this terminal vs. GUI war should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrPenguin> aBound: something-fu usually means you are well versed in whatever is pre fu
<MonkeyDust> pleasehelpme  you can pastebin the output by typing fdisk -l|pastebinit, you may have to install pastebinit, first
<aBound> DrPenguin, HA! Now you're confusing me when I confused you. :P But I think I understand.
<pleasehelpme> oh
<pleasehelpme> i'm a comp[lete linux newb
<pleasehelpme> exactly 10 minutes so far
<balazs> DrPenguin: I have it at 1280x720, so 16x9 ratio. The other options are a higher resolution 16:9, but that doesn't work at all, and 4:3, like 800x600. The latter works, but because of the aspect ratio it looks bad
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: man! you are FRESH off the bus
<aBound> HA!
<pleasehelpme> lol
<DrPenguin> balazs: hmm.. what video card do you have / driver?
<aBound> 10 mins interesting.
<pleasehelpme> i have a long background in windows and mac
<pleasehelpme> this is new top me
<pleasehelpme> when I enter fdisk -l in termiunal it just returns the prompt
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: type: sudo !!
<pleasehelpme> do i need to sudo?
<balazs> DrPenguin: how do I check that ? I have an HP Pavilon g6
<DrPenguin> yes you do
<pleasehelpme> lol
<pleasehelpme> thanks
<DrPenguin> balazs: lspci -vv | grep VGA should do the trick
<aBound> Fresh off the old bus.
<pleasehelpme> ok so now i have output... I can't just paste it in this window?
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: thats not advisable
<MonkeyDust> pleasehelpme  the url, yes
<DrPenguin> MonkeyDust: I dont think he did the url, I think he means the literal output
<anddam> can anyone help me with edubuntu? I'm trying to allow an user to install software without providing other rights, like in http://askubuntu.com/a/78806
<pleasehelpme> ii don'y have this pastebin thing
<pleasehelpme> I dont
<mebigfatguy> heh
<mebigfatguy> don't have the internet?
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: either sudo apt-get install pastebinit or paste the output on www.pastebin.com and give us the URL
<MonkeyDust> pleasehelpme  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit, you'll get an url, paste that here
<pleasehelpme> sorry I am such a newb
<DJones> !paste | pleasehelpme Copy and paste the output of the command into the pastebin and then give us the link that pastebin gives you
<ubottu> pleasehelpme Copy and paste the output of the command into the pastebin and then give us the link that pastebin gives you: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anddam> I've put  https://gist.github.com/d6521462418e76545021 in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/10-allow-users-to-install.pkla
<MonkeyDust> DJones  that is too technical for a beginner
<balazs> DrPenguin: mobility radeon HD 4200
<DrPenguin> balazs: ooo nasty.. what about the driver? does it say something like fglrx or radeonhd?
<munzxttt> hi! i am runing ubuntu 11.10 'upgraded from 11.04' and i had kde installed , although i removed kde i still have 'kubuntu
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, apparently the missing thing is: gstreamer-vaapi
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: aha! a gstreamer codec that will leverage vaapi
<pleasehelpme> ok, i have installed the pastebin thing via terminal... I will have to figure out how to post it, please bare with me\
<psychoticmeow> DrPenguin, not part of Ubuntu it seems
<DHR> In Oneiric AMD64, pressing the hardware power button doesn't evoke any action from LightDM.  Contrast that with Unity: once logged in, the pressing power button causes a "shutdown this system now?" box to pop up.  How can I get LightDM to do the same?  What controls this?
<DrPenguin> psychoticmeow: you can probably just go out, dl the source or whatever, and build / install it
<munzxttt> hi .... how can i remove kde 'kubuntu' screen when booting or shutting down!? i am running ubuntu 11.02 upgraded from 11.04 and i had kde installed!
<munzxttt> i meant 11.10
<pleasehelpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789896/
<DrPenguin> munzxttt: thats probably something associated with plymouth
<pleasehelpme> I think i have it posted
<barberan> munzxttt, I'm afraid the best way is to reinstall the system
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: ok.. so if im guessing right, the /dev/sdb drives should be the NAS drive your talking about
<munzxttt> DrPenguin : what is plymouth!???
<DrPenguin> !plymouth | munzxttt
<ubottu> munzxttt: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<pleasehelpme> I have to say, this community support is wicked!  Ya it's the 750gb drive
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: now.. unfortunately I see ifs a RAID drive.. and i do not know how to mount those, if anyhting special is involved
<pleasehelpme> it isd one drive out of a raid
<pleasehelpme> i was told I could just hook it up and mounti it... the file on it belongs to a navy heritage museum
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: naively, yous hould be able to create a directory to mount it too, and maybe just do a mount..
<pleasehelpme> they have been cataloging thier collection for 5 years and paid someone t250,000 to do it
<pleasehelpme> the raid wa thier backup
<mumbles__> wooo.
<Agamemnus> Hey guys, question...
<mumbles__> this virson of ubuntu dosent like my  grpahics card
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: NO MORE QUESTIONS FROM YOU! jk whats up
<Agamemnus> So I was trying to run my program on CentOS, but I think they don't have the right lib so it won't work. I get this error:
<balazs> DrPenguin: kernel driver in use: radeon
<Agamemnus> "error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<pleasehelpme> so, if i understand right it is seeing the drive and the partitions, just not mounting them
<mebigfatguy> mumbles__, did you try adding nomodeset to your startup in grub?
<DrPenguin> balazs: ok.. im not familiar with radeon..
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: yeah
<Agamemnus> So I would have to install it on the target system?
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: type ldd whateverYourExecuting
<munzxttt> DrPenguin : yes! ... it says that true!! ... i get kubuntu logo ... how can i change it back to the defult!? and how can i remove everything back to a clean ubuntu 11.10?! plz!!!
<Agamemnus> Is there a way to make it work without installing it?
<mumbles__> mebigfatguy, not yet, just did an upgrade
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: if it needs the library than no
<pleasehelpme> DrPenguin: are you on for a bit?"
<Agamemnus> ah, so those are all the dependencies
<DrPenguin> munzxttt: look into plymouth to change it
<Agamemnus> Is there some way to package all the dependencies in one megafile?
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: I should be.. unless im kicked out of here :P
<pleasehelpme> lol
<pleasehelpme> ok, i am going to do some research
<pleasehelpme> brb
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: thats generally not the idea
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: the target computer should be responsible for having the dependencies. YOUR responsibility is to properly and clearly list them
<mkanyicy> munzxttt, on Terminal, try: 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth'
<Agamemnus> It's good to know I can see the dependencies though
<munzxttt> mkanyicy : i get the same screen that says ' /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo'
<Agamemnus> One more question, DrPenguin. Please say yes...
<DrPenguin> no!
<Agamemnus> Are these libraries mostly cross-compatible between, say, Ubuntu and centos?
<Agamemnus> (i had centos on a vm but it was reals tuff to work with...)
<DrPenguin> Agamemnus: generally yes, ive never heard of a library being germaine to an OS.. most of these libs are standard
<mkanyicy> munzxttt, on Terminal, try: 'sudo update-alternatives --config' and press TAB to see options with plymouth (or anything with splash)
<Agamemnus> OK, thank you Doctor. That's a bit of a relief!
<DrPenguin> the issue you COULD encounter would be if possibly a library is only on a certain architecture.. but now a days that shouldnt be all too common
<Agamemnus> i see
<DrPenguin> I was about to start talking about non x86 platforms and he leaves.. lame
<gener1c> hey
<gener1c> im using ubuntu 11.10
<gener1c> and firefox 8 keeps of freezing and unfreezing randomly
<gener1c>  anybody else experienced this?
<DrPenguin> gener1c: it seems like many people are seeing this with ff8 or ff9
<munzxttt> mkanyicy : i found the default folder under '/lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo'but how can i change the current values back to the default!?
<gener1c> DrPenguin: any ideas on how to solve it?
<DrPenguin> gener1c: use a better browser! :P i dunno I dont use ubuntu or firefox
<mkanyicy> munzxttt, i only have one so i cant confirm on my machine,
<coolstar-pc> gener1c: Upgrade to firefox 9
<mkanyicy> munzxttt, you have to write that command and stop at --config
<savid> What's a good way to search for packages and show what apt repository they're coming from?
<mkanyicy> munzxttt, and press TAB and say yes to see available options
<DrPenguin> savid: you can get info about a particular package from apt, and it will tell you where it comes from. it all comes from the control file
<pippo> ciao
<savid> DrPenguin,  apt-get?  Not sure which apt cmd will do that for me
<mkanyicy> munzxttt, you should see something like 'plymouth', 'default.plymouth', 'text.plymouth' etc
<DrPenguin> savid: I think its apt-get info? im not sure, check out the manpage
<mkanyicy> munzxttt,  then 'sudo update-alternatives --config plymouth'
<glebihan> savid, to search use "apt-cache search packagename"
<DrPenguin> glebihan: that wont get him the meta info of the package though
<savid> Oh, it's apt-cache showpkg :)
<glebihan> savid, "apt-cache policy packagename" can also be useful
<Rewt`> so, would the powers that be sue for ubuntu logo infringement?
<DrPenguin> Rewt`: do wha now?
<Rewt`> I saw this on the side of a meat wagon today: http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/378966_2990380882538_1352587818_33128580_1768626519_n.jpg
<aBound> Time for me to hop on outta here. :P
<guntbert> !ot | Rewt`
<ubottu> Rewt`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rewt`> roger that
<The_Phoenix> Unity 3D has Beryl like graphics?
<mumbles__> mebigfatguy, nope still dosent work
<mumbles__> i can drop into tty sessions
<giiker> looking for a LAN messenger, or service?
<pleasehelpme> DrPenguin: Still around?
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: nope
<pleasehelpme> lol
<pleasehelpme> ok, but I'm going to pretend you are
<pleasehelpme> so i found this http://paste.ubuntu.com/789915/
<mumbles__> !pastbin
<mumbles__> ack.
<pleasehelpme> if you could help me translate it for my situation I would be forever grateful
<spao> suck my cock.
<urlin2u> op
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: so it looks like whats happening is that it makes a device node for RAID discs and links it to whateve rthe kernel saw as your actual drive partition
<urlin2u> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: then all you do is make a directory that the disk will mount to and mount the new device node since its now running through md and not as a raw disk
<pleasehelpme> the issue for me is that I'm functionally retarded when it comes to linux, being an absolute newb
<pleasehelpme> I can't figure out what to enter into terminal to get it to do that\
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: well all you need to do is run those commands and you will be ble to access the drives
<pleasehelpme> would you be willing to look at the two pastebins and give me a step by step?
<pleasehelpme> but the sda things are different, no?
<pleasehelpme> sorry to be a ppest
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: ok, a little explanation. Linux lists drives either wiht an hd(lettter) or sd(letter) under /dev to indicate its block device identifier (dont worry about that). it used to be that hd WAS hard drive and sd WAs special device, but now hd is only seen usually for ATA drrives. your sda nodes are your main drive partitions, the sdb nodes are your external NAS's partitions
<pleasehelpme> ok that makes sense
<n1c0-Phone> Hi ! I'm a french user who has a problem with minecraft on ubuntu
<DrPenguin> so, you want to run the mdadm mkdir and mount commands for sdb1 and sdb2, giving each one a different /mnt directory and issuing them a different /dev/md node
<Guest16945> Having problem with sharing printer from ubuntu. Did it before with a canonprinter but with my new hp laserjet P1006 it doesnt work. Works perfect i Ubuntu but on XP machine it doesnt recognize the adress to printer. Dont remembering what queue name i can use if i just add a port in windows? Im really stuck and i really tried reading some howetos
<n1c0-Phone> My minecraft is so laggy on linux but not on windows o_O
<Resistance> n1c0-Phone:  so put more RAM to the java process
<Resistance> n1c0-Phone:  by default i think it assigns about 100 meg to the process
<tim167> hello, how can I _detect_ my keyobard layout after installing ubuntu? (i selected wrong one during installation, and I don't know which one it should be) thanks!
<mumbles__> argh. cant reconfure my xorg
<n1c0-Phone> Resistance: already put 2048 Meg
<pleasehelpme> but there are three partitions on the drive? do i need to make a directory ofr each?
 * tnk1 is away: Gone away for now
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: just sdb1 and 2, sdb3 is a swap partition
<n1c0-Phone> Resistance: -Xms1024 -Xmx2048
<Resistance> tnk1:  please turn off away messages in channels, please.  its not smiled upon in the ubuntu channels.
<DrPenguin> n1c0-Phone: could be your linux driver / X configuration
<Resistance> n1c0-Phone:  i would keep both of those numbers equal btw...
<Resistance> but DrPenguin does have a good point
<DHR> does anyone know how the hardware power button is plumbed into Unity?  into LightDM?
<n1c0-Phone> Mmh... How to fix it, so
<mumbles__> right. this is starting to piss me off now
<pleasehelpme> ok so let me try and figure it out, I'll put it in pastebin for you to check it
<tim167> i would like to be able to choose keyboard layout by typing some keys, like the ubuntu install procedure offers, but how do I do that after installation ?
<DrPenguin> tim167: theres a keyboard utility probably under preferences, you can set up to 4 keyboards to swap between
<urlin2u> tim167, type keyboard in the dash
<tim167> DrPenguin: yes I looked at that, but it doesn't allow me to detect the keyboard, only select from a list, and I don't know which one to take
<n1c0-Phone> Resistance, DrPenguin ? Any ideas ? Do you want a paste of my errors when i launch it into a terminal ?
<tim167> urlin2u: what's the Dash?
<DrPenguin> n1c0-Phone: I dont know, it will depend on the driver your using and your card, theres probably extensions and options you can enable in the X config so that you leverage more of your card
<Resistance> n1c0-Phone:  its partly dependent on your graphics card/driver, if you want to paste it, use a pastebin
<urlin2u> tim167, if you have the unity desktop 11.10 it is the top button in the left panel
<DrPenguin> the Arch wiki has GREAT documentation of setting up an appropriate xorg.conf for things like games
<Guest16945> Having problem with sharing printer from ubuntu. Did it before with a canonprinter but with my new hp laserjet P1006 it doesnt work. Works perfect i Ubuntu but on XP machine it doesnt recognize the adress to printer. Dont remembering what queue name i can use if i just add a port in windows? Im really stuck and i really tried reading some howetos
<n1c0-Phone> Ok thanks guys
<tim167> urlin2u: i switched to classic... any other way to get there?
<urlin2u> guest169`you might try ##windows
<Socket-> Hey all, if i mount a samaba share as root with mount -t cifs //192.168.0.10/share /media/share -o user=user,password=password.  How do I get it so ALL users can write to that share, not just root
<Guest16945> urlin2u: ur talking to me?
<tim167> urlin2u: oh but do you also mean the keyboard preferences thing? as I said it has no "detect by keystrokes" function it seems...
<gojol> hi guys, and happy new year
<urlin2u> tim167, I saw the detect problem, I'm not sure there.
<gojol> May i disturb you for a question that disturb me for a while but less than a problem ^^
<urlin2u> guest16945: yes
<urlin2u> frustrated, yes I was talking to you.
<gojol> in my shell when i type for exemple $ df, I get the normal answer but the tabs are like never respected, same for other commands
<gojol> does it normal or should i tune something ?
<DrPenguin> gojol: the tabs are never expected.. whacha mean
<tim167> urlin2u: ok thanks anyway... should be somewhere... it's there during installation, but i need to change kbd layout now and I don't know the name of it...not even sure what country it belongs to...so the only way for me would be this detect by pressing some keys option...
<frustrated> urlin2u: perhaps yes. But im not really sure i got everything right in my linux system and i have no problem with other shared printservers on network to my winmachine so?! What queue is most likely being used when shared printer from ubuntu
<pleasehelpme> DrPenguin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789926/  Could you look at this?  If it is right I will just cut and paste in terminal
<urlin2u> frustrated, I see, wish I new something. :D
<Kir123> Socket-, probably you need to tune uid= gid= file_mode= dir_mode=  mount options
<gojol> DrPenguin: well you say that normal so, no way to get result aligned from this kind of commands ^^ ?
<frustrated> urlin2u: ok
<DrPenguin> gojol: I didnt say it was normal, I asked for clarification
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: you want to adjust that.. your linking 2 partitions to the same md node, you want to use 2 different nodes
<pleasehelpme> ok so I have no idea wht that means
<pleasehelpme> md node?
<eightfold> hi, i'm looking for a netbook that works out of the box with latest ubuntu. hibernate/resume, wifi, camera, bluetooth, gpu etc
<eightfold> recommendations?
<gojol> DrPenguin: oh sorry so. I meant that I'm reading the "Linux Command Line" and in an exemple their result for the df command is a well organised answer, I mean, well aligned, and me it's not the case, "like if tabs" (I don't know if there are any tabs in there) were not align
<HappyNewYear81> g
<HappyNewYear81> g
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: like this: http://pastebin.com/hjzXRaYR
<HappyNewYear81> g
<HappyNewYear81> good
<stercor> I want to zero suppress a value in Calc.  My current test is: =IF(D4=0;"",D4) It doesn't work.  Can someone help me out?
<DrPenguin> stercor: thats not an Ubuntu related question
<eightfold> perhaps there isn't any
<stercor> Where to, then?
<DrPenguin> !ot | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jason404> http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/28130/1932
<HappyNewYear81> ok
<HappyNewYear81> ok
<HappyNewYear81> ok
<Flannel> DrPenguin: Don't be obnoxious.
<FloodBot1> HappyNewYear81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HappyNewYear81> ok
<HappyNewYear81> ok
<DrPenguin> Flannel: obnoxious? Thats not an ubuntu question
<pleasehelpme> DrP: so md is different...?  and I write each one with sudo at the beginning?
<Flannel> stercor: #libreoffice or #openoffice.org
<Flannel> DrPenguin: yes, but you could be helpful instead of rude.
<DrPenguin> Flannel: how about you shut up? hows that for rude.. idiot
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: yeah md1 and md2 are indepenent block devices
<pleasehelpme> You rock!
<pleasehelpme> thanks I am going to try it now
<pleasehelpme> I can't thank you enough
<DrPenguin> pleasehelpme: no need to thank :)
<pleasehelpme> I am going to keep playing with Linux, you might have a convert
<DrPenguin> woo!
<Zeraphing> Linux is the only way to go!
<mumbles__> right. anyone up for helping fix this irritating graphcis card problem i have?
<guntbert> stercor: #openoffice.org is the channel you want
<pleasehelpme> it was so easy to instal,  and apart from the terminal, stuff it's super intuitive, and it's fast!
<pleasehelpme> oh wait, so "sudo" before each line?
<DrPenguin> yeah sudo
<pleasehelpme> check
<pleasehelpme> thanks again!
<pleasehelpme> sudo: mdadm: command not found
<pleasehelpme> :(
<DrPenguin> you probably need to install something to get mdadm
<mumbles__> reinstall time
<pleasehelpme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789936/
<pleasehelpme> ugh
<pleasehelpme> like what?
<DrPenguin> naively, try sudo apt-get install mdadm
<au7h3n71c> What is the easiest way to change my home folder to a new one and move all the contents to it?
<pleasehelpme> ok, that's just too cool
<DrPenguin> in the future, you can "possibly" do apt-cache seach "search term" and you may luck out, or there is a web front end for searching the ubuntu repos, you can even search for what may be inside a pkg
<guntbert> au7h3n71c: what is the purpose?
<_Marcus> How do I switch what screen I am on with the screen command? I am currently inside a Java program which is command line and I using ssh to access the server. I want to go to the main terminal without opening another ssh session.
<au7h3n71c> i can't rename it so i want to move it to a new one
<pleasehelpme> ok it brought up a window called postfix configuration
<_Marcus> Once it worked with the down arrow key but it just says "Wuf ----- Wuf"
<raevol> anyone have any ideas as to why my message indicator isn't showing in xubuntu? http://imgur.com/B2hZQ
<pleasehelpme> something about mail
<pleasehelpme> ?huh?
<raevol> i am in #xubuntu as well, but it's slow there so trying here for some more help
<DrPenguin> im out of here.. done dealing with the idiot leaders here
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  alt arrow
<guntbert> au7h3n71c: of course you can rename it - what is your real target?
<_Marcus> I'm on a Mac, would I still hit alt?
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  rather F3 and F4
<MonkeyDust> not familiar with mac
<_Marcus> Well f3 opens espose, and f4 opens dashboard
<au7h3n71c> i was told renaming the home folder is a bad idea, but if it's not, how do i do this?
<Vent> Hello! LOL
<au7h3n71c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677876 alphalexman's comment
<iGLkgR> ?DCC SEND "NIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGERNIGGER" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<SilfenX> just had server crash while updating id3 tags on a number of files in a directory. Now the directory is inaccessible, or rather it s content I should say. It is also not possible to delete the directory itself, system reporting 'Directory not empty.'. I can not see any files with  the ls command.
<iShaman> SilfenX: have you tried turning it on and off again?
<iShaman> I mean
<iShaman> off and on again
 * mumbles__ hates his machaine
<SilfenX> iShaman: I ll try that ...
<sedeki> Is there anyway to revoke the crypted homedir / swap / etc in ubuntu?
<sedeki> my hdd is really slow, i notice that it works much faster outside my homedir
<_Marcus> So alt and the arrow key just say "Wuf ---- Wuf". As a dog cannot fit in my server, I know that's not why it is saying that. Why is it saying that?
<mumbles__> I hate this machine
<Xyzzy_> hi, is anyone available for support
<MonkeyDust> Xyzzy_  this is the support channel
<QUICKSTREAM> FILM IN STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<QUICKSTREAM> FILM IN STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<Xyzzy_> ah good, im in the right place
<QUICKSTREAM> FILM IN STREAMING! http://quickstream.altervista.org/
<FloodBot1> QUICKSTREAM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikere> Xyzzy_: if you just ask the question, someone might answer.
<Xyzzy_> okay
<Kir123> sedeki, do you have separate partition for /home?
<15SAARM7Z> can anyone recommend a micro usb wifi adapter for ubuntu 11.10 64-bit?
<sedeki> um, "df -h" says that i have /dev/sda1, then at the bottom: /home/xxxxx/.Private  with the same size, availability etc as sda1
<iShaman> sedeki: you got that rootkit too?
<MonkeyDust> 15SAARM7Z  you can use any thumbdrive
<sedeki> sorry?
<_Marcus> Does anyone know why my screen is saying "Wuf ---- Wuf" and wont change to another screen(screen command that is, not my display
<Xyzzy_> i was reading up on ubuntu shortcuts and i found the record screen shortcut, alt+printscreen+r
<Xyzzy_> my question is, how do i get it to record for a definite period of time? i dont see it in the gui. all i see is 'begin' and 'end'.
<MonkeyDust> ah wifi
<mumbles__> woo. non booting yet again .
<mumbles__> feal the hate.
<sedeki> iShaman, what?
<iShaman> sedeki: a rootkit does that
<sedeki> rootkits sounds scary
<iShaman> basically means you were hacked
<iShaman> in most cases that is
<sedeki> Kir123, still there?
<sedeki> iShaman, no offence
<SilfenX> iShaman: a reboot of the server did not remedy the problem. I sill cant remove the directory and it still doesnt show any files inside it despite reporting it isnt empty :P
<Xyzzy_> is alt+printscreen+r just by default aliased to a command line screen recorder?
<Xyzzy_> that doesnt make sense because it has a gui
<mongy> sedeki, my encrypted private folder says the same as my home partition, it's normal
<_Marcus> Is it possible to access my screens from other SSH sessions? It seems I can't atm
<ssta> _Marcus: Wuff Wuff is screen's default visual bell.  I have no idea why (probably someone has a sense of humour)
<caffine> how do i find the /dev device to which a usb device has been bound? apparently, usbcore registered my device with snd-usb-audio, but i'm not sure where or how to find it to use on the command line with mplayer. i can see the video at /dev/video0 but don't know where to find the audio. here are the relevant entries from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789239/ here's lsusb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/789240/ here's what i'm trying t
<_Marcus> ssta: But can I access my screens from other SSH sessions?
<sedeki> mongy, so how do i remove the encryption?
<ssta> _Marcus: sure.  screen -rd
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  yes, i used to do it
<Xyzzy_> caffine, try looking in /dev/disk/by-id/
<_Marcus> It says "There is no screen to be deattached"
<_Marcus> I still have my other screen open though
<SilfenX> just had server crash while updating id3 tags on a number of files in a directory. Now the directory is inaccessible, or rather it s content I should say. It is also not possible to delete the directory itself, system reporting 'Directory not empty.'. I can not see any files with  the ls command.
<mongy> sedeki,  it's not using any more space
<ssta> _Marcus: screen -list shows the screens
<ninjah> Does anyone know how to use upstart and initctl? I placed a job in /etc/initctl but it doesn't know about my new job
<Xyzzy_> SilfenX, when you run ifconfig|grep inet, whats the output
<_Marcus> ssta: it says "No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-marcus"
<iShaman> SilfenX: I think you should try to
<sedeki> mongy, the hdd works visibly much slower in my home dir
<iShaman> kill -9 *
<ssta> _Marcus: well, you have no screens running as marcus then
<iShaman> it should flus it completely
<mongy> sedeki, because it is encrypted.
<sedeki> SO, HOW, do i remove the encryption
<iShaman> sedeki: you kill the encryption process? kill -9 *
<ssta> _Marcus: byobu makes running screen a bit easier (and prettier).  You might want to look at that.  Or have a read of: http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html
 * eigil 
<_Marcus> ssta: But I did "screen java " then stuff to start the jar, that should start the screen right?
<sedeki> can someone ban iShaman ?
<MonkeyDust> i use byobu, couldnt miss it anymore
<caffine> Xyzzy_:  thanks! i don't see the device in there, though. the device isn't actually a disk. it's the audio device i want. i found /dev/v4l/by-* but it's not there either.
<jj777> hola a todos
<sedeki> iShaman is a troll
<SilfenX> iShaman: I should try what? You never finished typing it looked like but maybe that was intentional
<Xyzzy_> caffine: open ubuntu's active input dialog, alt+printscreen+k
<ssta> iShaman: don't do that
<jj777> algien me puede alludar sobre un programa
<Atomsk> omg
<Atomsk> why do we have floodbots with op status?!?!?!?!
<Atomsk> omg so unsecure network
<MonkeyDust> !es| jj777
<ubottu> jj777: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Atomsk> ubottu so funny xD
<ubottu> Atomsk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jj777> gracias
<iShaman> SilfenX: yeah yes
<TomSlominski> Hi. I've installed proftpd in standalone mode and when I do service proftpd start it says "ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."
<iShaman> I finished typing it
<Atomsk> omg ubootu are you callin me stupid?!
<iceroot> Atomsk: stop it
<auronandace> Atomsk: do you have a support question?
<Atomsk> TomSlominski, tell me the ftp IP and give me a read+write, I'll help you :)
<Xyzzy_> TomSlominski: try alt+printscreen+k for proftpds inetd/xinetd mode, and type 'idstat'
<_Marcus> ubottu happy birthday!
<Xyzzy_> whats the output
<wai0004> i need help
<iceroot> !ops | Xyzzy_
<ubottu> Xyzzy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<TomSlominski> Atomsk: Do you want root access and all my passwords as well? Tell me where yu live, I'll shout it from your front door!
<irocksu> Can I tell apt-mirror specifically to not uninstall old versions of packages?
<Xyzzy_> idstat is completely nonharmful
<TomSlominski> Xyzzy_, I've tried inetd mode as well, it won't start either.
<Atomsk> TomSlominski, all I want is an account of the FTP with read+write- don't be rude! I'm trying to help!
<Pricey> iceroot: Howdy. What's up?
<TomSlominski> Atomsk: But the problem is that FTP won't start...
<Atomsk> I suppose you could go try alt+printscreen+k, but I don't know if that will work in your case :/
<iceroot> Pricey: Xyzzy_ is suggesting magic syskeys request for killing all processes
<wai0004> when i try to install additional drivers for a ati graphics card i get this error 2012-01-02 08:44:58,904 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0xb73ba64c>
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:59,902 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic-pae/modules.alias
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:59,993 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/b43
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:59,996 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:45:00,068 DEBUG: loading custom handler /usr/share/jockey/handlers/broadcom_wl.py
<FloodBot1> wai0004: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kir123> sedeki, probably this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How_to_Remove_an_Encrypted_Private_Directory_Setup
<pukeko> how can i tell which version of samba i have /
<pukeko> *?
<Atomsk> open terminal
<Atomsk> type uname-a
<iceroot> pukeko: dpkg -l samba
<Atomsk> then do alt+printscreen+k
<Atomsk> and it will list it
<iceroot> pukeko: dont do that
<Atomsk> do that
<auronandace> can someone kick the trolls
<Pricey> iceroot: Thanks, looking at it.
<Atomsk> don't listen to iceroot , he's a troll
<TomSlominski> As if I've just tried that -.- I am a fool -.-
<pukeko> cheers iceroot
<iceroot> !ops | Atomsk
<ubottu> Atomsk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<iceroot> Pricey: why waiting so long?
<Pricey> iceroot: because i suck
<iceroot> Pricey: ok :)
<mongy> sedeki, testing my theory before I give it as an aswer.
<_Marcus> ssta: How do I switch through screen sessions?
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:58,904 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0xb73ba64c>
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:59,902 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic-pae/modules.alias
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:59,993 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/b43
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:44:59,996 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:45:00,068 DEBUG: loading custom handler /usr/share/jockey/handlers/broadcom_wl.py
<iceroot> _Marcus: ctrl + a + n
<FloodBot1> wai0004: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wai0004> 2012-01-02 08:45:00,107 WARNING: modinfo for module wl failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module wl
<_Marcus> iceroot: I have 2 screens open, yet it says "No other window"
<ssta> _Marcus: two screens are different from two windows in a single screen
<iceroot> _Marcus: ah you are not talking about "gnu screen"
<bjrohan_> Can anyone help me with dd-wrt on a linksys? I went to their IRC channel, no help there, as there is no one active. I am getting deplorable speeds with my router now :-( Need help
<iceroot> bjrohan_: offtopic here, sorry
<Resistance> !pastebin | wai0004
<ubottu> wai0004: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Marcus> I meant sceen, the command.
<iceroot> _Marcus: then my command is the correct one for switching screens
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  don't forget to mention that you're on a mac, with different keybindings
<mongy> _Marcus,  check out byobu v5, much nicer.
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: it shouldn't matter as long as I am not using the function keys
<iceroot> _Marcus: you cant switch between two screenessions but you can switch inside one screen session the windows
<iceroot> _Marcus: ctrl + a + c to open another window in your screen
<ssta> _Marcus: use byobu.  It's the same, but easier and prettier
<iceroot> _ctrl + a + n to switch between them
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  fair enough, but don't you think you should better ask in a mac support channel?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: that has nothing to do with mac
<mongy> if you have more than one byobu session, there is a byobu-select-session command.
<vouth> Hi, how can I install an OS to another partition without booting a live CD?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: even a mac has the keys "ctrl" "a" and "n"
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust: They would redirect me here anyway, It's an Ubuntu machine I am accessing with SSH and it's a command bulit into Ubuntu
<iceroot> !usb | vouth
<ubottu> vouth: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> vouth: or pxe
<ssta> mongy: it's basically screen behind.  You can use screen -list, and screen -r <PID>
<_Marcus> iceroot: It just says "No other window"
<iceroot> _Marcus: as i said, ctrl +a +c first to open another window
<ssta> _Marcus: that's because you have two screen *sessionss, not two windows.  You'll need to detach from one and attach to the other
<iceroot> _Marcus: and you cant switch between to different screen-sessions/commands
<vouth> iceroot: I tried this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html but I couldn't figure out how to make the BIOS boot to it. I tried a few from a selection of boot items such as "USB-FDD", "USB-CD", "USB-HDD", "USB-ZIP", but it wouldn't boot.
<Atomsk> you guys are the gay
<Atomsk> THE GAY
<Atomsk> like
<FloodBot1> Atomsk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Atomsk> hard gay
<Resistance> !ops | Atomsk
<ubottu> Atomsk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<iceroot> vouth: that depends on your bios, often you can bring up a boot menu at start (read the messages at boot what to press) and select the drive there
<_Marcus> iceroot: Gah, this is so annoying, is there a tutorial I can look at to learn how to use this thing?
<iceroot> _Marcus: man screen  i guess
<ssta> _Marcus: http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html
<iceroot> Pricey: now you dont suck anymore :)
<ssta> old, but decent..and screen hasn't changed since it was written
 * Pricey beats his chest
<Flannel> _Marcus: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  ignore the irssi parts (thats an IRC client), but the screen stuff is all there (and includes considerations for macs)
<_Marcus> And may I ask, what is with all the spammers on this channel today? I've never seen any really any time else but today it seems they are just coming one after another
<Flannel> _Marcus: New years brings out the best in people.
<iShaman> ^
<NDN> HARD GAY CHATS
<NDN> HARD GAY CHATS
<qtCI> HARD GAY CHATS
<qtCI> HARD GAY CHATS
<dNNiK> HARD GAY CHATS
<dNNiK> HARD GAY CHATS
<SUtnhI> HARD GAY CHATS
<SUtnhI> HARD GAY CHATS
<eYoc> HARD GAY CHATS
<eYoc> HARD GAY CHATS
<pmuo> HARD GAY CHATS
<pmuo> HARD GAY CHATS
<pmuo> HARD GAY CHATS
<FloodBot1> NDN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmuo> HARD GAY CHATS
<Resistance> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Pricey> Resistance: here
 * Resistance points up
<_Marcus> Since when is spamming the best in people?
<Flannel> _Marcus: That bit was sarcasm :)
<DJones> _Marcus: Best thing to do is ignore them & not comment, thats when they realise they're wasting their time
<greghaynes> I want to set an application as the default application for a filetype and it is not in the list where I can select it. How can I add this application to that list (the application is pymazon and for filetypes .amz)
<Pricey> (sorry about that guys, wrong mode!)
<vouth> OT: I don't even get what joy people get out of spamming. It's just kind of lame IMO
<iceroot> greghaynes: you can choose the binary there
<greghaynes> The binary isnt in the list, is there some way I can add it?
<tjiggi_fo> greghaynes, or set it in Options from rightclick menu
<iceroot> greghaynes: hm maybe you can only choose there binary if nothing is in the list, i am not running gnome/unity here so i cqant check
<oFGu> HARD GAY CHATS
<ziwU> HARD GAY CHATS
<hsNI> HARD GAY CHATS
<hsNI> HARD GAY CHATS
<jspwLO> HARD GAY CHATS
<bMQ> HARD GAY CHATS
<kkL> HARD GAY CHATS
<kkL> HARD GAY CHATS
<oFGu> HARD GAY CHATS
<jspwLO> HARD GAY CHATS
<kkL> HARD GAY CHATS
<oFGu> HARD GAY CHATS
<jspwLO> HARD GAY CHATS
<kkL> HARD GAY CHATS
<jspwLO> HARD GAY CHATS
<jspwLO> HARD GAY CHATS
<Zvsqj> HARD GAY CHATS
<vvQwGf> HARD GAY CHATS
<vvQwGf> HARD GAY CHATS
<vvQwGf> HARD GAY CHATS
<kgLlTu> HARD GAY CHATS
<kgLlTu> HARD GAY CHATS
<kgLlTu> HARD GAY CHATS
<CbhoYN> HARD GAY CHATS
<CbhoYN> HARD GAY CHATS
<kgLlTu> HARD GAY CHATS
<CbhoYN> HARD GAY CHATS
<NpB> HARD GAY CHATS
<NpB> HARD GAY CHATS
<Spacewalker> oh my god.
<greghaynes> I dont see options in right click, I can go to file right click -> properties -> open with and the binary I would like to use is not in that list
<Pilif12p> O_o
<vouth> greghaynes: I'm not familiar with pymazon but I know that in KDE System Settings there's a place to type in a custom application name ("If the program is not listed, enter the name…")
<tjiggi_fo> greghaynes, you can add it using the "add" button no?
<greghaynes> tjiggi_fo: the add button adds a selected item in the list to default applications AFAICT
<_Marcus> So I believe I got this, Ctrl + A to switch screens, Ctrl + A + C to make a new screen, am I right?
<_Marcus> Because that's what's working for me atm
<greghaynes> vouth: yes, im trying to find something that will let me do that for default unity...
<vouth> greghaynes: Don't know. Sorry :-(
<greghaynes> I found some mimetype config files but not sure how to use these as they all reference .desktop files
<greghaynes> vouth: no worries
<vouth> greghaynes: maybe you could create a new launcher in the Debian menus and that would update the list of programs from which they can be selected? :-S Just an idea
<Flannel> Just so everyone knows, we've set up temporary restrictions on unregistered users here.  They'll be forwarded to another channel and asked to prove their humanity/non-spambottiness before being allowed in.
<tjiggi_fo> greghaynes, click the + at "Add Custom Command" and see if your binary is in that list
<Flannel> While this is annoying, it should make this channel a bit more calm.  Thank you all for flying.  Have a nice day :)
<greghaynes> tjiggi_fo: where is the "Add custom command" youre referring to? thanks
<greghaynes> #ubuntu ops <3
<tjiggi_fo> greghaynes, you have to click "Add" in the properties window first
<greghaynes> So in properties -> open with I have to select an application to be able to press 'Add', when I select something and press Add it just adds that to the Default Applications list
<EuroNerd> how do I install KDE on a default Ubuntu 11.10 installation?
<bjrohan> How do you set a standard wireless channel in 11.10 vs auto? My router is set to channel 9
<astartoth> hi all, any way I can adopt the old behaviour and make boot up info show on tty1 instead of tty7?
<SystemParadox> evening all. I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and libceguiogre-dev is gone (ogre has been upgraded from 1.6 to 1.7). What is the recommended way of fixing this? I have to make my own Ogre package or my own CEGUI package? Thanks.
<coolstar-pc> EuroNerd: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<auronandace> astartoth: old behaviour? i thought it was always shown on tty7
<tjiggi_fo> greghaynes, click properties >> open with >> Add >> use custom command >> browse
<astartoth> you might be right :-). I'm used to debian.
<astartoth> anyway, how can I make messages show up in tty1?
<EuroNerd> coolstar-pc, thank you.  I assume this will only add an alternative desktop at login time, but will not in any way modify the functionality of Ubuntu under Unity?  (I might choose to stay with Unity, so want to keep it healthy.)
<bjrohan> MAJOR help needed! My internet connection SUCKS! When I first boot up I get about 7 Mbps per speedtest.net, after a few minutes, either wired, or wireless, it drops to 1 Mbps, unacceptable. Please help
<greghaynes> tjiggi_fo: not sure how you found the use custom command, what do you have selected when you press 'add', by default for me that button is grayed out
<vouth> iceroot: I don't know whether my last (very long) question got lost in the spam-shuffle or you just didn't have an answer, but here's a pared-down version of it: There was a thread online that implied that my BIOS brand doesn't have boot menus, and I don't know how to find one. Is there an alternative to PXE (which looks like it needs another machine) and USB (which I can't figure out how to boot? Thanks for your patience :-)
<coolstar-pc> EueoNerd: It will only add an alternative desktop
<EuroNerd> coolstar-pc, OK, thanks!
<vouth> bjrohan: might that be a problem with your ISP (internet service provider)?
<armorsmith42> Anyone ever have `dpkg --configure -a` cause their machine to shut down? I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and am tyring to fix the fact that my software index is broken.
<tjiggi_fo> heh.. nothing selected. But I'm also on 10.04 so maybe different
<vouth> bjrohan: Also, have you monitored network usage to see if there's something that you don't see eating up all your connection speed?
<iceroot> vouth: cd is not an option?
<greghaynes> tjiggi_fo: ah, thats probably it
<bjrohan> I don't think so @vouth everything seems okay in  a windows machine
<bjrohan> how do I do that vouth?
<vouth> iceroot: Nope, sadly. I think I used them all up. :-P
<iceroot> vouth: there was also a way from installing from harddisc
<vouth> bjrohan: sudo aptitude install iftop
<iceroot> vouth: http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/10/install-ubuntu-from-harddisk-without-cdrom.html
<iceroot> vouth: maybe that is still working
<vouth> bjrohan, and then run sudo iftop
<vouth> bjrohan, that will show the connections that are open.
<EuroNerd> coolstar-pc, during installation of kubuntu-desktop, the installer is asking me to choose the default display manager:  kdm or lightdm. Which should I choose?
<Dominionized> kdm is more integrated into kde
<coolstar-pc> EuroNerd: kdm is the kde desktop manager
<Dominionized> so you can change themes directly in the system settings
<bjrohan> ok, will do and report back in a bit
<coolstar-pc> EuroNerd: Not sure about lightdm
<Dominionized> I'd recommend KDM
<coolstar-pc> !info lightdm | EuroNerd
<ubottu> EuroNerd: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1.2 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 428 kB
<coolstar-pc> !info kdm | EuroNerd
<ubottu> EuroNerd: kdm (source: kde-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3a-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 858 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<vouth> bjrohan, this talks about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965242
<EuroNerd> ok, I picked kdm, thanks!
<armorsmith42> Anyone know what things I might want to watch to figure out how dpkg is causing a shutdown?
<iceroot> armorsmith42: what command you used? what output?
<vouth> iceroot, that looks like just what the doctor ordered. I'll just be sure to back up my grub2 configuration first :-D Thanks!!
<armorsmith42> dpkg --configure -a
<iceroot> armorsmith42: any hints in /var/log/syslog" about the shutdown? is it a clean shutdown or instant power off?
<armorsmith42> Processing triggers for dictionaries-common ... Setting up tex-common (2.09) ...
<iceroot> vouth: thats a good idea :)
<armorsmith42> It is a clean shutdown
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to show a list of the DNS names of people logging into a system from the CLI?
<bjrohan> vouth I have the program up and running what amI looking for?
<atvr> hi i have an issue, i dont remember what was the command line to put into root shell to set nomodeset into grub, the one that always work not the one that work only once boot
<atvr> one boot**
<iceroot> jeeves_moss: "w"
<iceroot> jeeves_moss: also "who" has some infos
<jeeves_moss> iceroot, that only shows who's currently logged in.  I'm looking for the history
<iceroot> jeeves_moss: there is no history
<iceroot> jeeves_moss: maybe something usefull in "/var/log/auth.log"
<jeeves_moss> iceroot, so, I can't look up who's logged into the shell?
<atvr> anyone have an idea
<iceroot> jeeves_moss: auth.log will save something like that but not with the FQDN i guess
<vouth> bjrohan, look at the bottom right three columns. That shows the current rate of network traffic. If it's closer to 7m but you're only getting 1m connection speed that would indicate there's something eating up your connection. If it's closer to 1m I have no idea :-D  If there is a problem, you can look above at the individual connections to look for something unexpected that's using a lot of bandwidth. I have to go now, but good luck! :-)
<jeeves_moss> iceroot, hummm
<iceroot> atvr: just append "nomodeset"
<jeeves_moss> iceroot, lol, there's nothing in auth.log!
<mkanyicy> atvr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<hansg01> can anyone guide me to develop apps?
<mkanyicy> atvr, you put it on the /etc/default/grub file
<iceroot> jeeves_moss: then /var/log/auth.log.1
<izissise> Flips a coin: HEADS
<atvr> mkanyicy: yeah but what is the command to do that
<mkanyicy> atvr, no command, you should put it there
<owenll> atvr: sudo nano /etc/default/grub  or gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and then add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT:
<greghaynes> sweet, so I found out an easy way to add applications to the default applications list - create a custom .desktop file in /usr/share/applications for the application
<greghaynes> If anyone is curious
<atvr> mkanyicy: i have to put it via terminal because i cant get into ubuntu
<mkanyicy> atvr, use nano as owenll has shown you
<RokcStar> no more spam?
<mkanyicy> RokcStar, how can we help you?
<RokcStar> hey whats up
<RokcStar> i wanted to know if there was a way to edit, adjust, or avoid seeing the network pop up when a connection is established or disconnected
<RokcStar> the reason is because the pop message doesn't close by itself on my asus netbook ..but it closes correctly on my desktop
<atvr> owenll:  error writing /etc/default/grub: read-only file system, do have an idea
<Guest1496> hello
<owenll> atvr: did you use sudo as it says above?
<Guest1496> happy  nnew year
<mkanyicy> RokcStar, then I think you should perhaps be investigating on how to fix the pop ups to close themselves rather than fiddling with network manager
<aledoni> which version of ubuntu do you guys think would be better for battery life?
<atvr> owenll: yes
<atvr> owenll: should i type login befor
<aledoni> i am new and I need some help figuring out which version is best for battery life, someone please?
<RokcStar> well yes thats what i am trying to do i thought maybe you guys have dealt with that issue on here
<eron> How to install libusb-1.0.8 after I download it.  How do you make use of the install.sh?  What is the linux version of an .exe file?  Trying to root a droid phone
<iceroot> aledoni: any version which is a using a kernel lower then 2.6.38
<mkanyicy> atvr, this is interesting, it is possible that your ubuntu remounted as readonly when it encountered some errors
<aledoni> so like the 10.04 version?
<iceroot> eron: libusb-1.0.0 will not work? because it is in the repos
<iceroot> !repos | eron
<ubottu> eron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> aledoni: correct
<atvr> mkanyicy: maybe you can help me, i have kubuntu 11.10, never booted because after grub the screen is going black like its off
<_Marcus> So this screen thing confuses me, is there another way I can run a process in another thread or something and I can view it with a command and when I leave my SSH session, it wont be destroyed?
<iceroot> _Marcus: screen
<eron> when installing Heimdall to flash the phone it gives an error on the install Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8)
<_Marcus> iceroot: I read this: http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html and I still don't understand it
<iceroot> _Marcus: type "screen" and then you can use everyting inside that session and it will not destroyed after ssh is dead
<mkanyicy> atvr, has that nomodeset ever worked for you, i noticed you mentioned its use as once off on boot
<Flannel> _Marcus: You start screen, you make a bunch of consoles/terminals in screen (the same screen session), those will persist when you detach (you don't kill screen)
<eron> figure if i update it the program will install should i look in another direction?
<Guestnumber2> Can someone help me out? :)
<_Marcus> But how do I access the screen in another SSH session?
<iceroot> !ask | Guestnumber2
<ubottu> Guestnumber2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_Marcus> It wont let me.
<rich> iweb.com
<iceroot> _Marcus: screen -r
<Flannel> _Marcus: What do you mean another ssh session?
<barney789> hi
<iceroot> _Marcus: or screen -x, then both ssh sessions can see the same screen
<pukeko> Marcus: you can detach your screen session ( screen -d )
<atvr> mkanyicy: yes, i usealy need to set nomodeset and then when there is a login prompt in terminal i have to put sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<aledoni> iceroot: is there a big performace difference between ubuntu 10.04 and xubuntu 10.04 or are they about the same?
<Guestnumber2> with gnome-shell it wont let me install a theme in gnome-tweak-tool, the theme upload shows a Triangle with exclamation
<pukeko> Marcus: you can also re-attach your screen session ( screen -r )
<owenll> atvr: are you currently logged into the machine whose grub menu you want to edit permanently?
<iceroot> aledoni: not a great one for modern hardware
<iceroot> aledoni: but xubuntu is taking less ressources/performance then ubuntu(gnome2)
<atvr> owenll: no
<aledoni> iceroot: thanks
<mkanyicy> atvr, ok then, im not sure about the fglrx-updates but you can add (or append a la iceroot) the nomodeset option to the /etc/default/grub file and then run sudo update-grub afterwards
<eron> anyone able to tell me how to update the libusb from 1.0.0 to 1.0.8?
<barney789> new to ubuntu and need some help in getting the wireless connection working.
<iceroot> !wifi | barney789
<ubottu> barney789: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mkanyicy> atvr, if im not wrong, you said you cant put nomodeset on /etc/default/grub because  the message that comes back saying your filesystem is read-only?
<owenll> atvr:  then you need to follow the advice given here to boot it first, then make permanent changes http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<atvr> mkanyicy: that corect
<mkanyicy> atvr: can you try to do this and tell me what is the error message: 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<_Marcus> So I've tried to resume a screen, and this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789999/
<mkanyicy> atvr, that should create a new empty file under / and print nothing on the screen, otherwise the error message might come to the screen and file not created
<ssta> _Marcus: you have to detach it if it's already attached (-dr)
<Flannel> _Marcus: If a screen is already attached (and not detached), you need to use -rd
<_Marcus> Oh, derp
<Flannel> mkanyicy: That'll detach it (from whereever it is currently attached) and then reattach it to you
<Flannel> _Marcus: ^^, sorry mkanyicy
<ubuntuaddicted> been a long time since I had to kill my xserver from tty1. whats the best command to restart the xsession?
<atvr> mkanyicy: touch: /forcefsck: read-only file system
<atvr> canot touch**
<atvr> cannot**
<atvr> mkanyicy: do you want me to type login first and then put your command
<mkanyicy> Flannel, no prob
<mkanyicy> atvr, ok, as expected. then you have to boot on recovery mode and do fsck on your filesystem, remember to put the nomodeset option on boot time
<mkanyicy> atvr, no, you dont have to login, same  behaviour will not change
<atvr> mkanyicy: okay but i cannot boot even if i am in recovery mode
<mkanyicy> atvr, you are encoutering some errors that makes the / filesytem to be re-mounted as read-only as a safety mechanism
<mkanyicy> atvr, and you need to fsck your filesystem
<atvr> mkanyicy: can you explaine me how to do that i am new to this
<mkanyicy> atvr: run this on terminal
<mkanyicy> atvr, df -h | grep '/$'
<atvr> mkanyicy: ``no such file or directory``
<mushy> Hi all :) Happy New Year from a newbie to Ubuntu
<meerkats> im manually editing via terminal the Irrlicht engine in usr, the owner is root, so I need something that makes what sudo does to cd into the directories
<meerkats> for instance, sudo cd Irrlicht wont work
<meerkats> permission denied
<mneptok> cd is a built-in command. use "sudo -i" to get an interactive shell with root privileges
<metaspike> or use fakeroot
<owenll> atvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790008/
<mushy> If there is anyone out there who can help a newb install Ubuntu onto a seperate drive?
<mkanyicy> atvr, ok, restart ubuntu and when the menu shows up, choose the 'recovery mode' option and use that nomodeset option as usual
<mushy> Would be very greatful :)
<Fudge> n/window move 30
<Fudge> whoops
<mkanyicy> atvr, on recovery mode, you can do a 'sudo e2fsck -v -f -y / '
<mkanyicy> atvr, you can start ubuntu again and try to add that nomodeset to /etc/default/grub file using that 'sudo nano' command again
<metaspike> atvr,   sudo touch /forcefsck && reboot   (set forcefsck and reboot)
<mkanyicy> metaspike, atvr 's system is read-only
<metaspike> ah,
<mkanyicy> metaspike, so touch is failing
<atvr> owenll: thanks but i cant boot, it bring me to a screen with 2 fail
<Anaxa> hi
<owenll> atvr: ok :-/ good luck with finding a solution
<metaspike> atvr, read mkanyicy's advice, he's nailed it
<atvr> owenll: one of them is starting load fallback graphics devices and the other one is stopping automatic crash report generation
<atvr> mkanyicy: so i put sudo e2fsck -v -f -y / into the root shell
<mkanyicy> atvr, yes, on recovery mode
<Juventus> Hello!
<mkanyicy> atvr, so to summarize, you have 2 problems, the read-only problem and the nomodeset problem and you need to fix the read-only problem first
<Anaxa> hello hello dangalak herif
<atvr> mkanyicy: sudo: invalid option - -  'f'
<Juventus> How are you tonight Anaxa ?
<Anaxa> Juventus, tr kaynak lazým sendmail kurulumu
<Juventus> O ne lan
<Juventus> How are you other friends ?
<mkanyicy> atvr, are you on recovery mode? anyway please paste the command here that you just ran
<mkanyicy> Juventus, all the other friends are ok, need help?
<Myrtti> Juventus: did you have a Ubuntu Linux related question or problem?
<Juventus> Dont have
<Juventus> Thanks
<atvr> mkanyicy:  sudo -v -f -y /
<Juventus> No, not problem
<mkanyicy> atvr, that is not right
<Fudge> what's the workplace switcher app called
<mkanyicy> atvr, 'sudo e2fsck -v -f -y /'
<atvr> mkanyicy: oh sorry lol i am new to linux okay i will try
<mkanyicy> atvr, run that on recovery mode
<Juventus> I've got a question
<Juventus> I need a help this question
<mkanyicy> !ask | Juventus
<ubottu> Juventus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atvr> mkanyicy: i am in recovery mode, and i have the same problem an error regarding the invalid option -- ' f '
<Juventus> I would learn to senmail install
<mkanyicy> atvr, again, did you run e2fsck
<atvr> mkanyicy: yes this time i did
<Juventus> Are there who knows?
<mkanyicy> atvr, ok, please rewrite here the full command that is failing exactly the way you typed it on terminal
<Juventus> Are there who says this install ?
<Juventus> Helpm me!
<mkanyicy> atvr, ensure that you are running e2fsck not fsck
<atvr> mkanyicy: sudo e2fsck -v -f -y /
<mkanyicy> atvr, ok, then drop the -f part
<mkanyicy> atvr, sudo e2fsck -v -y /
<atvr> mkanyicy: e2fsck: Is a directory while trying to open, the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem,
<asterisc> atvr: is / mounted? You can't run e2fsck on mounted fs
<atvr> asterisc: how can i know ? i am new to ubuntu and linux
<tjiggi_fo> !tr | Juventus
<ubottu> Juventus: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<asterisc> atvr: look in /etc/fstab, and see the mappings
<atvr> asterisc: i cant get into ubuntu so i am stuck with terminal
<asterisc> atvr: try more /etc/fstab
<Juventus> Free this room
<mkanyicy> asterisc, atvr it has to be mounted
<mkanyicy> asterisc, its the / partition
<atvr> asterisc: after grub, the screen is shutting down
<asterisc> mkanyicy: you can't run e2fsck on a live or mounted filesystem
<Seveas> asterisc, yes you can, it just can't fix anything
<mkanyicy> asterisc, yes, but how to fsck the / filesystem if you cannot touch /forcefsck?
<mkanyicy> asterisc, without having to resort to booting off the live cd
<atvr> asterisc: what i am looking for
<Seveas> atvr, the argument to fsck should be the device node, not the mount pount
<Seveas> so, like /dev/sda1
<asterisc> atvr: look for / mapping... like UUID=... / ext4 defaults 0 1 or something like that
<atvr> i am just tired of trying getting ubuntu work :(!!!!!!
<mkanyicy> atvr, I understand your frustration, please bear with us
<mkanyicy> asterisc, so what is your suggestion on atvr 's problem?
<CarlFK> 43:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35) - that's my wifi right?   on this box it worked with 10.10, but not with 11.10.
<atvr> mkanyicy: what is bear meaning, i am french but im learning english
<metaspike> doesnt the recovery console have defacto write support?
<antivirtel> Hello! I'm going to use an aes-cbc-essiv:wp256 on 192 bits. Is it a good choice? Any negative feedback? I haven't found anything about wp256 hash - what is it expecially?
<mkanyicy> atvr, bear is the animal that we like to keep with us ...
<iceroot> atvr: why all the extra effrort? start the system with thr issue, press shift on boot, the grub comes up, select the line you want to boot and press "e" to edit that line. put "nomodeset" at the end of the line, start the system, install the driver, finished
<mkanyicy> atvr, im kidding, its means 'be patient a little bit'
<atvr> mkanyicy: maybe i am a teddy bear XD
<asterisc> mkanyicy: :)
<atvr> mkanyicy: XD thanks for intertain me :)
<atvr> iceroot: and then after, wich line you want me to edit :)
<metaspike> atvr, you can do as iceroot suggest, but i would  - sudo touch /forcefsck && reboot  - once its booted to fix the actual - cause - of the problem before proceeding
<iceroot> atvr: the line you want to start
<iceroot> atvr: e.g. 2.6.38
<mkanyicy> iceroot, when atvr does the nomodeset on boot time, the / filesystem got mounted read-only
<blackshirt> atvr: look device id with blkid -c /dev/null -o list and adjust your uuid on your fstab
<iceroot> mkanyicy: but that is not an issue about "nomodeset"
<mkanyicy> iceroot,  yes, we know,
<asterisc> mkanyicy: I didn't follow his problem, so it's hard to say. Is it a booting problem (like bad partitions in grub menu), or what would be the output of /var/log/syslog or something
<mkanyicy> iceroot, but he cannot continue with your suggestion
<mkanyicy> iceroot, without fixing that first
<atvr> iceroot: i dont understand what you want me to do, i have pressed the 'e' on the first line an then what you want me to do
<metaspike> again . doesn't recovery console have write support??!! he could just boot that, touch /forcefsck && reboot . and voila!
<mkanyicy> metaspike, im not sure, if thats the case then its easier
<atvr> metaspike i will try that
<mkanyicy> atvr, can you do a 'sudo touch /forcefsck' ?
<metaspike> if theres's a problem with the filesystem, it should fsck automatically instead of mounting read only. seems kinda, counter-productive.
<mkanyicy> metaspike, i understand, but what if the problems kick in after the fsck phase of booting
<mkanyicy> metaspike, oh, im like answering myself
<atvr> mkanyicy: i have done the 'sudo touch /forcefsck' it did nothing
<mkanyicy> atvr, then it passed!~
<metaspike> maybe the option should at least be given :) yes, an option to prevent people screaming "a fsck ate my hamster"
<atvr> mkanyicy: whats next
<mkanyicy> atvr, reboot
<family_> happy new year all.
<atvr> mkanyicy: the screen is still getting black
<mkanyicy> atvr, yes it should
<mkanyicy> atvr, that was to make sure that your system is fsck-ed
<mkanyicy> atvr, and hope that that will solve the read-only part
<mkanyicy> atvr, so you have to set the nomodeset the same way you have been doing
<atvr> mkanyicy: it didnt, i think i will install a fresh copy of ubuntu not kubuntu 11.10 and try back
<atvr> mkanyicy: oh i didnt put back the nomodeset
<bandit22> using ubuntu 10.04 does anybody know if upgrading firefox has any advantage?
<Guest48392> ..
<asterisc> bandit22: what version of firefox do you have installed?
<JasonGriffee> i'm trying to share my wireless connection with a coupter via ethernet, keeps swaping "connected/disconnected", why?
<atvr> mkanyicy: ok now i have a stopping automatic crash report generation fail
<metaspike> atvr, your running 11?
<atvr> metaspike yes i am
<metaspike> its unreliable, and unforgiving to beginners
<metaspike> if you want to use ubuntu, i reccomend 10.04
<bandit22> 3.6 something
<metaspike> or expect alligators and dragons everytime you do something even remotely abnormal
<atvr> metaspike okay, but i have a 1month old laptop and a more older version (i think it will cause me more issue)
<asterisc> bandit22: I'd recommend you to upgrade firefox. I have 8.0 in ubuntu 11.10, and it's much faster, much ligher, and safer too. It's always a good idea to upgrade, unless you have a really good reason not to
<bandit22> no reason not to except updates don't come in 10.04
<metaspike> dare to be stupid
<iceroot> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11153 kB, installed size 30064 kB
<atvr> im out for today, thanks for helping me ppl, but it gave me a headache so see you tomorrow
<asterisc> bandit22: if you are staying with LTS, probably it's a good idea to wait for 12.04, and then have a distro upgrade :)
<metaspike> bandit22, nobody with a clue ever said that you cant update LTS releases
<treesome> i got an ipod classic and i want to transfer some videos (avi), but BANSHEE doesn't have the right decoder/encoder ( i don't really know). Can somebody help me please?
<JasonGriffee> i'm trying to share my wireless connection with a coupter via ethernet, keeps swaping "connected/disconnected", why?
<bandit22> thought i might wait but have been having a lot of random crashes lately for unknown reasons
<Ice_Phantom> QUESTION:  Need some help.  I installed a network printer (HP) and I am trying to print a document from my Ubuntu operating system. Is this possible?
<metaspike> treesome, I suggest smplayer or vlc
<treesome> vlc for transfering?
<metaspike> treesome, ah. gtkpod
<metaspike> to transfer, smplayer / vlc to play
<treesome> gtkpod doesnt support my ipod ;--)
<metaspike> Ice_Phantom, cups
<Ice_Phantom> cups?
<metaspike> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<metaspike> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<slipknot> hi i can not mount my iphone 4.2.1 on ubuntu any idea i
<slipknot> get this error (ifuse -u uuid /media/IPhone/ --root
<slipknot> No device found, is it connected?
<Ice_Phantom> Thanks ubottu
<vagothcpp> is it possible to use apt to install the same package for both i386 and amd64 versions?
<metaspike> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<metaspike> slipknot, ^ apparently its the same.
<treesome> thanks ima try it, good night or wathever time zone youre living in ;-) bye
<JasonGriffee> i'm trying to share my wireless connection with a coupter via ethernet, keeps swaping "connected/disconnected", why?
<slipknot> metaspike: you have the same problem
<metaspike> no, slipknot read the ipod factoid.... apparently the solutions are the same. you could probably mount manually in terminal.. sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/ipod - or some such
#ubuntu 2012-12-24
<FuzzyThor> I am trying to configure my ubuntu server to auto load screen and when i followed the tutorial on what to place on my .bashrc file i keep on getting a syntax error
<FuzzyThor> when connecting with an ssh client
<Noskcaj> bartzy, i'm not entirely sure, someone else will help
<bel3atar> man xmodmap
<bartzy> Anyone knows about HDDs power? :)
<FuzzyThor> i used the tut on this site http://taint.org/wk/RemoteLoginAutoScreen that explains what to do but im not getting the desired results
<Gentoon> So I broke my sudoers file
<Gentoon> On this persistant live install?
<Vlany> Noskcaj: could you please point me to the folder?
<fol> venuto al mondo
<Gentoon> I commented out the default ubuntu users added a user
<Gentoon> and now I cant get root?
<Gentoon> How can I fix it?
<Gentoon> am I totally screwed here?
<ikonia> Gentoon: boot into single user mode
<ikonia> Gentoon: or use a livecd
<Noskcaj> Vlany, what version of ubuntu are you running
<Gentoon> How do I boot into single user mode?
<IdleOne> !fixsudo
<Gentoon> This is a live USB with oersistance
<compdoc> Gentoon, its easy to do scew up that gile
<compdoc> file
<bel3atar> add single to kernel line
<ikonia> in that case just reboot if its a liveusb
<Gentoon> ikonia: Its persistant
<ikonia>  /etc shouldn't be persistant
<Gentoon> wont work
<Gentoon> it is all persistant
<Vlany> Noskcaj: 12.04 and apparently this VGA is old and no longer supported. But i think dthis is crazy, and i suppose someone did manage to enable 3D with it
 * locate is away: PS3 or sleeping or something...
<ikonia> then it's not a liveusb
<ikonia> !away locate
<ikonia> !away >locate
<ubottu> locate, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Gentoon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> Gentoon: just boot a livecd, or put the pen drive in another linux machine
<ikonia> or boot single user mode
<Gentoon> ikonia: How will putting it into another drive fix it?
<Gentoon> I have another live CD
<Gentoon> Can I boot that then edit the file
<IdleOne> Gentoon: it won't, follow the link I gave you and you will be able to fix it
<ikonia> Gentoon: I didn't say put it on another drive, I said put it into another linux system, so you can mount it and fix it
<Gentoon> Ok
<Gentoon> where is the sudoers file?
<Gentoon>  /etc
<Gentoon> ?
<ikonia> Gentoon: how did you edit it ?
<ikonia> if you don't know where it is ?
<IdleOne> Gentoon: read the link I gave you
<ikonia> what have you actually done ?
<Noskcaj> Vlany, ask someone else as i'm on lubuntu and can't replicate it sorry
<Gentoon> I used visudo
<Gentoon> You dont ever edit that file manually lmao
<Vlany> Noskcaj: no problem dude
<Gentoon> Dont you guys read documentation?
<ikonia> Gentoon: drop the smart comments
<ikonia> Gentoon: I'm trying to understand what you did to help you
<Gentoon> Then dont ask questions that try and make me look stupid
<ikonia> Gentoon: I'm not, I'm trying to understand what you actually did
<Gentoon> You dont have to know where it is to use visudo
<Guest37043> go fight in the sandbox
<ikonia> hence asking question
<Gentoon> 16:08 < ikonia> Gentoon: how did you edit it ?
<Gentoon> 16:08 < ikonia> if you don't know where it is ?
<Gentoon> I used Visudo
<ikonia> Gentoon: if you used visudo and there was an error with it, it would have said on save
<ikonia> Gentoon: I'm aware of what I said, you missed out the next line where I asked what you had actually done
<Gentoon> I already said I commented out the 2 default ubuntu users and added my user
<ikonia> Gentoon: right, so your user should work
<ikonia> so you should be able to make changes using your user
<Gentoon> It doesnt
<Gentoon> Or I wouldnt be asking..
<ikonia> can you show me the rule you added for your user ?
<skinnypuppy> I heard Ubuntu is cake walk compared to genpoo...
<ikonia> skinnypuppy: that's not needed
<ikonia> skinnypuppy: please don't make such comments
<skinnypuppy> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> thanks
<skinnypuppy> ikonia, np
<Gentoon> Dude quit abusing your power
<ikonia> Gentoon: drop the smart comments, I'm just asking questions to get information from you
<Gentoon> No you are the one making amrt comments
<ikonia> Gentoon: I'm not, I'm asking questions to get information to find out what the problem is
<Gentoon> I dont want your help you are rude and condecending.
<IdleOne> Gentoon: if you follow the psychocats link I gave you, it gives you step by step directions.
<Gentoon> IdleOne: Okay thanks.
<Guest37043> you guys are ridiculous... bye
<Gentoon> Except I lost my buffer cause of that kick
<Gentoon> Would you mind linking again?
<lupo_> any italians
<lupo_> ?'
<compdoc> Gentoon, just need to boot a cd or usb and fix the file
<elky> lupo_, #ubuntu-it
<lupo_> thx dude
<Gentoon> compdoc: I am, I just need to know where it is, all I wanted to know earlier is if it was in /etc
<lupo_> first time on a IRC
<ikonia>  /etc/sudoers
<compdoc> ita /etc/sudoers
<compdoc> its
<Gentoon> Thx
<Gentoon> brb
<msh> hello every body.
<IdleOne> lupo_: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<skinnypuppy> Has anyone else noticed ugly fonts in 12.10 (Lubuntu)? I have anti-aliasing and hinting on but they look bad still
<msh> i plug my usb thumb drive and it hasn't mounted how could i mount it by command line? how could i find which sda is that?
<skinnypuppy> kind of blurry and fuzzy
<lupo_> <IdleOne> scusa ma nella barra di ricerca dove posso scegliere il tipo di irc?
<lupo_> ho provato ma non credo che connette
<IdleOne> lupo_: si scrivi in questa finestra /join #ubuntu
<IdleOne> lupo_: si scrivi in questa finestra /join #ubuntu-it
<msh> anyone help
<lupo_> chissà perchè ma non connette
<Lautra> \join #ubuntu-es
<Lautra> crap, latex.
<Lautra> sorry
<rimas> can I create symlinks that act as .lnk (shortcut files) on Windows? that is, when I click on /home/rimas/Music, I want to be forwarded to /var/data/Music without masking the real location
<ikonia> rimas: not really
<rimas> :/
<linxeh> rimas: what version of windows ?
<rimas> I'm on Ubuntu
<rimas> I'd like to create a non-masking symlink
<linxeh> oh I misread your question
<ks07_> Hey all, I'm trying to setup a simple redirect with iptables. I want to redirect all traffic destined for a specific ip:port to a different port. The rule I've tried is "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 23.29.118.165 --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8181", but when I try to connect to port 80, I am unable to connect. Any ideas?
<ks07_> I can connect directly to port 8181 fine
<sgharms> hi all.  Is there a way to execute the Keyboard configuration tool from the CLI?
<sgharms> i'm trying out xmonad...and..uh..have a keyboard issue
<bel3atar> sgharms, try i3
<lvmer> I'm formating a 3TB HD ->  $ parted /dev/sdb     mklabel gpt     mkpart primary  [start]  [end] What should I use for the [start] and [end] values to make sure everything is properly aligned?
<lvleph> Can someone tell me why firefox is all of a sudden giving the following error
<lvleph> Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome'
<lvmer> sudo apt-get install libgail-gnome
<lvleph> lvmer: I tried that obvious fix but that is unavailable so I tried libgail-common and it says it is installed
<lvmer>  sudo apt-get install libgail-3-0 libgail18
<lvleph> already newest version lvmer
<lvmer> you already have them?
<lvleph> yes
<lvmer> lvleph: I'm stumped. xD only a few weeks into ubuntu server
<lvleph> I have been using ubuntu since 2005 or something, so...
<lvmer> is it worth getting libgail-3-dev
<lvleph> When I am stumped it takes some digging.
<lvmer> cool, we could all use help sometimes though :p
<lvleph> yes
<ICU> hello
<ICU> if i type su in terminal and then asks for pass , witch is the pass
<lvleph> I was thinking of purging and reinstalling, but that is scary
<lvmer> know what to put the start & end values of a partition on a 3TB HD?  mkpart primary X  X
<Dabo_> Does anyone know about alienwares with two graphics cards, only using the non-gforce one, and never using the gforce one?
<lvleph> the pass should be your user pass ICU
<ICU> that one does not work\
<lvleph> sorry lvmer all I know is that this would be the location on the drive
<ks07_> ICU, lvleph, should it not be the root pass
<hbx> anyone running OS4
<lvleph> the difference will tell you the amount of space
<ikonia> OS4 ?
<lvmer> yah I'm trying to make sure it is aligned
<lvmer> I could do 1 -1
<lvmer> but I don't think that is aligned
<OerHeks> Dabo_, optimus ?
<hbx> its a debian/ubuntu distro
<lvleph> yeah I won't be much help there lvmer
<ikonia> hbx: it's offtopic for this channel
<ICU> yes it should be the root one , but a did not put a root pass , did not ask when installing
<hbx> ok
<ICU> is there a defalt one?
<ikonia> ICU: no
<ks07_> ICU, no, it is disabled by default
<ikonia> ICU: you should not need a root password
<ks07_> ICU, if you'd like a root shell, you can use `sudo su`
<Dabo_> Sorry, my IRC client crashed, what did you say?
<ikonia> no
<hbx> anyone know any good debian/ubuntu ebooks
<ikonia> you should not sudo su
<ikonia> hbx: search amazon
<Devlin> I have a small issue
<lvleph> sudo su is generally for the lazy
<lvleph> lol
<ikonia> no it's not
<ICU> thank , it is killing me , i am tring to istal wine or playon linux but keep geting a problem with packege dependencies
<lvleph> it was a joke ikonia
<ikonia> it should not be used
<Devlin> I transfer files from my netbook to my Amiga by Compact Flash fairly regularly, and Ubuntu destroys the file bits(executable/r/w) when I copy them to my CF card
<mrhyde> how can i make firefox display clearer text? its kind of fuzzy on my 13inch mbp http://postimage.org/image/p4sky3obh/
<ikonia> Devlin: what file system is on the card ?
<lvleph> truetype fonts?
<ikonia> mrhyde: looks clear
<RangerBob> Yeah, they don't look bad to me either.
<Devlin> On the CF? it's fat32
<mrhyde> I see it blurry :( compared to browsing safari on os x, browsing firefox on ubuntu seems to give me a headache
<Devlin> but this happened when I tried to copy apps to my SD card
<ikonia> Devlin: I don't know/think if that supports execute file attributes
<ikonia> Devlin: whats on the SD ?
<Devlin> Same, fat32
<ikonia> ok, so same comment
<ICU> the following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Devlin> ikonia, this same file operation on windows doesn't do it though
<ICU> how to get rid of that messege
<ICU> ?
<ikonia> ICU: do not paste in here
<RangerBob> You can install truetype fonts and set Firefox to use them, change the ubuntu settings for font rendering, etc.
<ikonia> ICU: you have to fix the dependencies
<ICU> sorry
<ICU> how do i do that?
<Devlin> I'm convinced there's a security thing causing it
<ikonia> ICU: where are you installing from ?
<ikonia> Devlin: I disagree,
<Devlin> I have another SD card formatted to ext3 specifically for my Eee
<ICU> terminal , software center , synaptic
<Devlin> and it does it to that too
<ikonia> Devlin: oh really, even on the ext3 one
<ikonia> Devlin: that's interesting
<Devlin> If I put something executable on that SD
<ICU> the same messege
<Devlin> the +x is removed
<ikonia> ICU: what is the package name
<ICU> wine
<ikonia> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Devlin> If I *force* it set as root, the system clears the +x
<ikonia> Devlin: very interesting
<Devlin> I've seen it in ubuntu variants like Linux Mint too
<ikonia> ICU: please pastebin the error output
<ikonia> Devlin: how are you copying ? through the file manager ?
<Devlin> yeah via nautilus
<ikonia> Devlin: for interest try using "cp"
<ikonia> Devlin: and cp -p
<ICU> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/R49XGpN2
<Devlin> I don't know if it's relevant or not
<ikonia> ICU: that's 1.5 wine
<ikonia> ICU: that's not made by ubuntu, you need to ask the guys in #winehq channel - that's their package
<lvleph> even a purge didn't fix the firefox libgail-gnome issue
<ikonia> Devlin: try it, lets find out
<ikonia> Devlin: I'm curious
<Devlin> but these files are Commodore Amiga (68k) binary files
<PJSingh5000> mrhyde, here's how to solve your "blurry font in Firefox on Ubuntu problem... (1) sudo mv /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-hinting-slight.conf ~/Documents (2) sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` ~/Documents/10-hinting-slight.conf (3) sudo ln -sv /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-hinting-full.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/ (4) If you're happy, just delete 10-hinting-slight.conf in your Documents folder (that was just a backup).
<unLab-Hackbox10> Hi trying to compile dfu-programmer 0.5.5 for ubuntu but when i do make I get this: http://pastebin.com/TXC2T04z
<SLM> Hello, I can't get JACK running on Ubuntu studio. It says it can't connect to the server. Can anybody help?
<ikonia> unLab-Hackbox10: looks like the m4 macros are not right
<litropy> Hi, all. My Ubuntu box is a mid-gateway to my Internet. I'm looking for a kind of HUD-style program that actively monitors and helps me identify what issues my network may be having, including pipeline capacity, packet transmit errors, et cetera. CLI preferred but GUI would be fine as well.
<lvleph> looks like it was written in a windows system
<ikonia> lvleph: what does ?
<lvleph> need to convert to unix end lines
<lvleph> unLabs errors
<ikonia>  \r is valid
<ICU> ikonia, would you tell me other software that i can use to install windows programs
<ikonia> in m4
<ikonia> ICU: "wine"
<lvleph> is it? I thought \n was and \r wasn't
<ikonia> ICU: to be honest, if you want to use windows programs, you should use windows
<ikonia> lvleph: that's shell
<unLab-Hackbox10> ikonia what do I do about that?
<lvleph> drinking and coding don't always mix
<ikonia> lvleph: this is m4 macros
<ikonia> unLab-Hackbox10: investigate
<ricardomb> hi verybudy
<ICU> ikonia, i just want to play counter strike in ubuntu , i like more ubuntu then windows
<ikonia> ICU: again, my opinion is use windows for windows software
<ikonia> ICU: and what you won't doesn't change the dependency error you are getting
<ikonia> ICU: you've chosen to use a 3rd party software repo - from winehq, #winehq the channel can / should help you fix it
<ICU> ok
<telemaster000> ICU, Just dual boot windows.
<unLab-Hackbox10> ikonia lvleph so is the issue with the line endings?
<lvleph> no
<Devlin> ok ikonia it still clears the +x when copying using CP
<ikonia> unLab-Hackbox10: maybe, myself and lvleph disagree on that
<ikonia> Devlin: very interesting
<ICU> thank you
<xzased> Hi, I'm trying to figure out partman to preseed some ubuntu installs, I want to be able to label physical volumes when using lvm, I can't find any docs about it, from what I've seen in examples it seems you can only label volume groups and logical volumes. Any help is appreciated
<lvleph> you could try dos2unix unLab-Hackbox10
<lvleph> if it works then it works
<ikonia> dos2unix doesn't change \r
<Devlin> It seems that the system strips any +x that you copy onto external media at all
<ikonia> it will just remove ^M
<ikonia> Devlin: I've never noticed that at all,
<lvleph> which is why I said I was wrong
<ikonia> I'm %80 sure \r is valid in m4
<Devlin> It's kind-of a big problem
<lvleph> but it also wouldn't harm anything
<ikonia> but I don't use m4 every day
<seba_> Hi guys
<ikonia> Devlin: how are you mounting it ?
<Devlin> ikonia, automatically
<Devlin> just plug in and go
<ikonia> Devlin: run "mount" lets have a look at it's mount options
<Malgorath> I have a Nvidia GT250 in my ubuntu system. I have an ATI HD6870 in a Drawer which spec wise is better then the 250 but I've been told that ATI doesn't do good with ubuntu(degraded performance) is it better to stay with nvidia and just buy a new card eventually? or should I use the ATI?
<roSievers> Hi, I just plugged in (USB) a Remote Receiver, never done that before - I can change Volume, mute, pause the music I listen to, enter numbers in Text fields and shut down my system. But how is this working? Which program takes care of it? (I'd like to get the other keys working) - Ubuntu Wiki suggests lirc, but I don't even have that installed
<smw> can ubuntu no longer fit on a cd?
<ikonia> DVD only now
<roSievers> changing the song does not work
<Devlin> ikonia, how big a DVD?
<seba_> do you have any idea why wine doesn't work ? I Have a ubuntu 12.04 with plasma desktop ( kde environment ).  When I want run any .exe files, it doesn;t work ;/
<ikonia> Devlin: standard 4GB dvd
<Devlin> I don't have an optical drive xD so I use the USB creator
<ikonia> seba_: please define "doesnt work"
<Devlin> ugh, I need to buy a new USB stick?
<smw> ikonia, I can do a raw copy to my 1GB flash drive, yes?
<Devlin> Is there somewhere I can ask about GNOME Shell?
<Malgorath> seba_, how are you trying to launch the .exe file?
<ikonia> smw: how big is the image
<smw> Devlin, ask
<seba_> Ikonia
<sjd_zeus> seba_: wine any.exe
<seba_> wait
<seba_> i try
<seba_> in console
<seba_> ok?
<FloodBot1> seba_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smw> ikonia, 864MB
<ikonia> smw: should fit fine then
<DoNotTrack> I apt-get purged pulseaudio and reinstalled it and all the packages that were removed with it. Since then, my HDMI port had not worked. Is it possibly related? aplay -l and pavucontrol both show the HDMI port but it no longer switches automatically when I use it.
<Devlin> I want to change my window title bar icon positions
<smw> ikonia, 764MB*
<Devlin> This used to be ridiculously easy
<smw> ikonia, I am saying it will work if I just dd if=u.iso of=disk, yes?
<Devlin> use gconf-editor to set the positions close:minimize,maximize
<Devlin> that didn't work
<Devlin> Well, I say it didn't work
<Devlin> it worked in SOME apps like Google Chrome
<ikonia> smw: depends on the image type
<Devlin> but not in much else
<smw> ikonia, this is the ubuntu desktop image
<smw> ikonia, I am asking about that one
<ikonia> smw: , yes and it depends on the type of image
<felipe_Brz> under 12.04, does anyone know how I can make the alt+tab functionality *not* group related windows under the same icon?
<Malgorath> I have a Nvidia GT250 in my ubuntu system. I have an ATI HD6870 in a Drawer which spec wise is better then the 250 but I've been told that ATI doesn't do good with ubuntu(degraded performance) is it better to stay with nvidia and just buy a new card eventually? or should I use the ATI?
<seba_> Ikonia listen. I installed witcher 2. When I try start then nothing happens.
<ikonia> seba_: I have no idea what you're talking about, sorry
<milamber> felipe_Brz: try Win + W
<smw> ikonia, right, but do you know if it works for the ubuntu livecd
<Malgorath> seba_, games on WINE do not always work, have you looked up the game on wine's site?
<ikonia> smw: I have no idea what type of image the ubuntu livecd is without looking
<smw> ok
<seba_> In wine site is witcher 2 to download
<seba_> but i have a DVD with this game
<seba_> and I installed my game with use this dvd
<seba_> and directx ( winetricks )
<seba_> i have no idea why it doesn;t work
<ikonia> seba_: I suggest taking wine compatability issues to the #winehq channel
<Malgorath> seba_, sounds like you need to go to #wine and ask there. Probably will need to post the output of your "wine witcher.exe" to pastebin
<felipe_Brz> milamber: i see Win + w displays all the windows but then I don't think I can cycle through them with the keyboard
<Malgorath> er yeah #winehq
<felipe_Brz> i'd just like good ole fashioned alt+tab with each window on its own even if they're the same
<seba_> But when i paste wine witcher.exe it want open witcher.exe in this path: C:\\windows\\system32\\
<Devlin> err
<Devlin> so put the full path in seba_ ?
<Malgorath> seba_, #winehq is where you need to ask about it
<bazhang> seba_, #winehq
<seba_> Ok
<seba_> Thanks
<seba_> channel winehq?
<Malgorath> yes type /join #winehq
<bazhang> Devlin, use tweak tool to set that. get an extension from the gnome shell site
<seba_> Thanks very much ;-)
<Devlin> It doesn't work bazhang
<Devlin> I tried
<seba_> Regards
<bazhang> Devlin, sure it does. it works perfectly here
<milamber> felipe_Brz: alt + tab, then alt + ` <backtick>
<Devlin> Rignt, I have tweak tool open
<milamber> felipe_Brz: i believe is the only way to do that unless you want to change the default switcher
<bazhang> Devlin, sounds like you have some conflicting extensions in there
<Devlin> I don't have any extensions other than the "remove accessibilty" and "disable top-of-screen hotspot" though
<felipe_Brz> milamber: i see. thanks for helping.
<norbert_> Just a short message to let everyone here know that the dungeon crawler RPG game "Legend of Grimrock" has been ported to GNU/Linux! It is part of the Humble Indie Bundle 7. See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqlc8WCATw4
<bazhang> norbert_, dont paste that here
<Devlin> bazhang, solved it
<elky> norbert_, spam much?
<mrhyde> how come software center has much more useful software than the mac app store in os x....
<norbert_> elky: excited much :)
<FuzzyThor> I am trying to configure my ubuntu server to auto load screen when i connect with ssh and when i followed the tutorial on what to place in my .bashrc file i keep on getting a syntax error
<Devlin> I edited in dconf-editor org/gnome/shell/overrides and set it there
<yeats> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeats> FuzzyThor: what's the error?
<sitedude> Anyone familiar with nand (yaffs2 or jffs) ?
<Devlin> well, one of my issues has been solved I guess
<Devlin> have a happy holidays all
<Devlin> later
<FuzzyThor> comman not found
<FuzzyThor> command*
<FuzzyThor> syntax error line 125
<yeats> FuzzyThor: okay - can you pastebin the line in ~/.bashrc that you added and the full error?
<lvmer> I get the following error in $ fdisk -l  -->  Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<lvmer> how do I fix this?
<lvleph> restarting the computer fixed my libgail-gnome issue
<lvmer> lvleph: :)
<lvleph> what happened to ubuntu? I have to restart on a daily basis
<lvleph> it use to be that I would restart a couple times a year
<lvmer> I don't have any problems
<lvleph> basically when they switched to unity I have had issues
<lvmer> unity?
<lvmer> instead of gnome?
<yeats> lvleph: without context, no one knows what you're talking about
<lvmer> like the shell?
<lvleph> lvmer does since we were talking about it earlier
<lvleph> yes
<lvmer> :p
<lvmer> ooo
<lvmer> get zorrin os
<lvmer> that's easy
<lvleph> I was even using cinnamon and was still having issues
<lvmer> I don't use a ubuntu gui, I use the server
<lvleph> heck even mate
<lvleph> I have a wife that needs her gui
<lvmer> no idea, I've seen 6 months without a restart lol
<lvmer> zorin os is easy
<lvleph> I am just getting tired of getting a call at work to fix something
<lvmer> puppy linux? mint? idk the others
<lvmer> yah I feel you
<lvleph> I used mint and the same issues
<ikonia> is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<lvmer> yah I don't like mint personally just a suggestion
<lvleph> I actually switched back to ubuntu hoping there would be less issues
<lvleph> I have used mint since 5
<lvmer> ikonia: yes absolutely everything.... & unity. So we are on topic buddy
<bazhang> lvmer, thats not on topic Here
<IdleOne> Can you specify what the issue is
<IdleOne> ?
<lvleph> The ubuntu I used was 08.04 or something
<lvmer> bazhang: meh
<lvleph> this is an ubuntu issue so it is on topic
<bazhang> lvleph, lvmer #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ikonia> lvleph: what's the issue ?
<IdleOne> What is the exact problem you are experiencing?
<lvleph> basically gnome and x are always crashing
<lvmer> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic yourself. I'm here to ask parted questions
<lvleph> I can't figure out why
<mrhyde> does linux mint have any sort of softare center?
<IdleOne> ask the mint channel
<yeats> !mint | mrhyde
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> mrhyde: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FuzzyThor> hey yeats here is the link to pastebin http://pastebin.com/hTpDc3uf
<lvleph> I can't believe I got booted for trying to get help with an ubuntu issue
<lvleph> someone needs to pay attention
<IdleOne> lvleph: you got booted accidentally.
<IdleOne> drop the attitude please
<lvleph> then someone needs to not be trigger happy
<IdleOne> drop the attitude please
<lvleph> I didn't have an attitude
<IdleOne> you have one now
<lvleph> why should I not be annoyed for being booted?
<ikonia> lvleph: talk to me about the problem
<linxeh> lvleph: because life is too short
<ikonia> lvleph: explain what's going on ?
<gentoon> So when I mount the squashfs on another system it comes up read only?
<lvleph> no I am not going to bother
<gentoon> Anyone know why?
<lvleph> I will go somewhere else since this isn't very inviting
<lvleph> thanks
<fergal32> hi
<ikonia> gentoon: how are you mounting it, before of after it's compressed
<yeats> FuzzyThor: looking...
<linxeh> lvleph: someone made a mistake.
<lupo> i hv a problem with sound
<FuzzyThor> yeats: ok thank you
<fergal32> does anybody know howto remove the lsb-release package without removing firefox etc. ?
<gentoon> ikonia: I dont know? I guess after? I am not sure how the whole thing works
<ikonia> gentoon: what ubuntu version ?
<ikonia> (the squash version differs from version to version)
<gentoon> I just mounted the thumb drive then did root@ubuntu:/media/Ubuntu Live/casper# mount ./filesystem.squashfs /mnt -t squashfs -o loop
<FuzzyThor> yeats: this is the site i was refering to http://taint.org/wk/RemoteLoginAutoScreen
<gentoon> 12.10
<lvleph> So who can I complain to about the moderator of the IRC?
<gentoon> Channels are self governed on Freenode
<ikonia> lvleph: I suggest you drop it
<gentoon> So on channel operators
<gentoon> only*
<ikonia> gentoon: can you do a -o rw too
<ikonia> gentoon: ahh hang on
<IdleOne> !appeals > lvleph
<ubottu> lvleph, please see my private message
<gentoon> ikonia: k
<ikonia> gentoon: are you mounting a livecd image ?
<gentoon> Yes.. remember I broke the sudoers file on my live system
<yeats> FuzzyThor: I can't see the error and when I source that file it doesn't give me the error
<ikonia> gentoon: but is it actually a livecd image or from a read/write device
<gentoon> All images are meant for CD.. its on a thumbdrive.. how would I do persistance on a cdrom?
<gentoon> You are confusing me
<FuzzyThor> yeats: when i open a ssh it give me an issue and wont open a screen
<ikonia> gentoon: I was asking if you where mounting an image from a read/write media or directory from the CD
<yeats> FuzzyThor: line 132 appears to be the end of the file, and that error indicates an open "if" or "case" or parenthesis that didn't get closed
<gentoon> ikonia: There is no CD...
<lvleph> Hey look at that another reboot
<gentoon> You dont make sense
<lvleph> x just constantly crashes
<FuzzyThor> yeats: im assuming breaks between lines dont matter
<lvleph> Maybe I will just ditch ubuntu all together and move on to debian or something
<yeats> FuzzyThor: correct
<ikonia> gentoon: I'm just checking you're not trying to mount a read only media read/write as it's common mistake
<ikonia> lvleph: enough
<gentoon> But you know its a thumb drive
<yeats> FuzzyThor: you backed up your original ~/.bashrc?  if so perhaps diff would help?
<gentoon> It has persistance..
<ikonia> gentoon: I didn't know if you where booting from a live media to try to recover
<ikonia> hence asking
<FuzzyThor> yeats: yea i have an unmodified copy
<gentoon> Wait the system i a mounting FROM you mean?
<gentoon> Its the same laptop another live thumbdrive with persistance
<djshotglass> need help setting up a cron job to wget the latest iso at 2am
<ikonia> gentoon: well, whatever you're actually trying to mount
<gentoon> Okay dude you are trolling me
<ikonia> gentoon: just checking you're not trying to mount read/write a read only media
<KI4RO> Is it possible to reach another system across the internet using ssh?
<FuzzyThor> yeats: it shouldn't matter what ssh client i use right. I have been using bitvise
<gentoon> You know what I am trying to mount! you knew before..
<ikonia> gentoon: I'm just tryin gto clarify you're not making a common mistake
<yeats> FuzzyThor: no - it's a bash-level error
<gentoon> ikonia: That makes no sense
<milamber> KI4RO: yes
<lvleph> dmesg | grep X11 and nothing comes up
<gentoon> You know im trying to fix my live install on a USB drive
<lvleph> I am completely lost
<gentoon> You ALREADY knew that
<gentoon> And you keep saying that?
<KI4RO> milamber, Cool...just need to know what?
<ikonia> gentoon: I'm just trying to get information to provide you with some help, I'm just verifying you're not making a common error
<crazybrain> I am just getting Unable to locate packages
<crazybrain> for every software i install?
<milamber> KI4RO: the ip address/port of the other machine (and that machine has to be running some sort of ssh server)
<gentoon> ikonia: You keep repeating that.. but why ask when you already know what I am mounting..? Seriously?
<ikonia> gentoon: I don't know, that's why I'm asking
<milamber> !details | lvleph
<ubottu> lvleph: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gentoon> Yes you do, you are the one who told me to put the live USB in another system and mount the system!!
<bazhang> gentoon, calm down
<crazybrain> HEY GUYS HELP ME
<lvleph> Again X is constantly crashing I have to reboot to do anything
<KI4RO> milamber, That's what I figured...I just put Ubuntu on my sister-in-law's laptop and wanted to keep an eye on it from my house
<gentoon> bazhang: Please please kick this guy
<lvleph> dmesg | grep X11 gives nothing
<lvleph> on 12.04
<gentoon> Just read the logs
<ikonia> gentoon: I'll leave you to it, I'm just asking basic questions to fully understand where you are,
<bazhang> gentoon, I will remove YOU if you dont stop
<Guest9684> Can someone explain why this du output isn't adding up? http://pastebin.com/BGbDiqzc
<gentoon> ikonia: You are trying to bait me
<ikonia> I'm really not
<dr_willis> im not sure why dmesg would have X logs
<crazybrain> i am getting E:Unable to locate package
<dr_willis> crazybrain:  checked your sources.list ? and sources.list.d/* files? they exist? done a sudo apt-get update recently ?
<crazybrain> dr_willis: i had done sudo apt-get update
<crazybrain> recently
<milamber> KI4RO: it becomes less simple then. she would have to install openssh-server on her machine and then typically there are some firewall settings to enable port forwarding from machines on the scary interwebs to talk to machines on the home network.
<lvleph> sudo apt-get upgrade will do the actual update
<dr_willis> and it showed it updateing info from differnt repos?
<milamber> crazybrain: what version of ubuntu?
<crazybrain> Ubuntu 12.10
<Guest_James> I am interested in setting up a TFTP server similar to the fog project for a small business. The goal is to be able to boot some WinPE isos over the network using memdisk and syslinux.  In the fog project, it has way more bells and whistles than I require. All I need is a DNS, DHCP, and a TFTP service, as well as anything else to shoot my .iso files over the network.  Just a 192.168.0.xxx network. Nothing special. Any guides?  I
<milamber> crazybrain: can you pastebin the contents of your sources.list as well as the command: sudo apt-get check
<crazybrain> i did sudo apt-get update again
<KI4RO> milamber, I'm sure...she lives on the other side of town...could be an interesting experiment for sure LOL
<Guest_James> ...dhcp portion. http://goo.gl/GbYdt
<QnD> I just started a reload... It was the standard sources list from install.  no extras or uncommenting
<somerandomnick> Can someone explain why this du output isn't adding up? http://pastebin.com/BGbDiqzc
<crazybrain> http://codepad.org/fykcLqsR
<crazybrain> herez my output
<plut0> is there a deb package for virtio drivers?
<yeats> !find virtio
<somerandomnick> I do du -hs ~/ and it says 13GB. Then I do du -hs ~/* and there's nothing except 4GB in the Downloads dir (clean install)
<ubottu> File virtio found in ipxe, kernel-wedge, kvm-ipxe, libosinfo-1.0-0, linux-doc, linux-headers-3.5.0-17, linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-17-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.5.0-18, linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=virtio&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<yeats> plut0: I believe they are part of the kernel
<crazybrain> dr_willis: http://codepad.org/fykcLqsR
<plut0> !find virtio_blk
<ubottu> File virtio_blk found in linux-headers-3.5.0-17, linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-17-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.5.0-18, linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-18-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.5.0-19, linux-headers-3.5.0-19-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-21, linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=virtio_blk&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<plut0> yeats: only in headers?
<Guest_James> Apologies, I closed my IRC tab accidentally. Would anybody be willing to assist me with a PxE server setup?
<crazybrain> Help Me please
<plut0> yeats: that link doesn't seem to work
<plut0> is there a deb package for virtio drivers?
<ks07_> doesnt virtio work out of the box?
<ks07_> It does on debian
<S`Husky> I thought it did too
<ikonia> it does on ubuntu
<plut0> is it in the kernel?
<ks07_> I presume so
<yeats> plut0: yes
<crazybrain> E:Unable to locate package
<ikonia> crazybrain: what package are you looking for
<crazybrain> ikonia: like Ubuntu Tweak
<ikonia> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> !find ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> File ubuntu-tweak found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<crazybrain> ikonia: it's showing  this on every package i am trying to install
<dr_willis> get the ubuntu-tweak deb from its homepage. it will add its ppa
<yeats> crazybrain: you'll get that message if the package isn't available in your current APT sources
<ikonia> dr_willis: is it not in the default ubuntu repos ?
<dr_willis> ikonia:  not that  i know of,.
<ikonia> wow, I thought it was in multiverse
<shinnc_> my ubuntu installed on sda4, but it cant be boot now
<shinnc_> fdisk output http://pastie.org/5570569#
<S`Husky> Right, and how is it not booting?
<shinnc_> grub2 doesnt show up
<S`Husky> have you tried reinstalling grub from the live cd?
<shinnc_> I tried to access sda4 with live cd, but I cant access it
<S`Husky> Oh hold on
<S`Husky> sda4 is the extended part
<S`Husky> can you mount sda5 instead?
<shinnc_> it shows Unallocated Space (MBR)
<djshotglass> need help setting up a cron job to wget the latest iso at 2am
<djshotglass> need help setting up a cron job to wget the latest iso at 2am
<djshotglass> need help setting up a cron job to wget the latest iso at 2am
<FloodBot1> djshotglass: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shinnc_> sda5 is fine, it's a swap partition
<S`Husky> oh ok
<S`Husky> doesn seem a bit odd
<vamsi> haiiiiiiiiii
<shinnc_> and now the partition show me 'Free Space'
<shinnc_> does it means all my data gone??!
<S`Husky> Not if you dont format it.
<S`Husky> It sounds like the partition table has gone a bit doolally
<S`Husky> I cant remember the utility that detects partitions and tries to repair it though :S
<shinnc_> TestDisk do you mean?
<S`Husky> dont think so
<seriousstorm> Hi....i can't seem to get empathy  and gwibber to connect to facebook (Ubuntu 12.10) but twitter works for gwibber....any ideas guys?  Thanks
<djshotglass> 0 3 24 12 * wget http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<djshotglass> should that download at 3am?
<jrib> djshotglass: every year, yeah.  Are you sure you wouldn't prefer to use "at"?
<jrib> djshotglass: it's also not clear where it's going to download to.  You may want to be more explicit about that
<S`Husky> djshotglass: use wget <url> -O /path/to/where/you/want/it/saved
<S`Husky> also use @daily if you want it to download once a day
<S`Husky> if you want it specifically at 3am try 0 3 * * *
<S`Husky> every day that is
<IdleOne> that seems like an awful lot of copies of the same iso
<IdleOne> I think he probably wants it to run one time @ 3AM
<S`Husky> I'd just stick it on before I went to bed. lol
<S`Husky> cronjob seems overkil
<S`Husky> kill*
<erncic>  djshotglass: should you md5 or something first to see if the iso has changed since you last downloaded it?
<Devlin> hi again
<Devlin> (and bye, wrong channel lol)
<dr_willis> djshotglass:  it would be easier to use one of the ftp mirror sites.  and if this is a one time job. just use the 'at' command with wget.
<Sara> anybody knows if it is possible to video chat with GYachE or not ? I m using GYachE to connect to yahoo mail
<Sara> anybody knows about GYachE?
<dr_willis> never used it Sara ... you want 1000+ people to reply that they have never used it? ;)
<dr_willis> It most likely has a homepage and perhaps a forum
<zxt> Hello. Can someone be that kind and cherrypick something into libgstreamer-0.10-0?
<zxt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer/diff/plugins/elements/gstinputselector.c?id=42fab9db45665b1d7ca80e889cfa0b3e7368cd0b&context=6
<zxt> This fixes a freeze in Totem at the end of playlists.
<zxt> I've just confirmed that it works.
<ikonia> zxt: so you need to log a bug and include the fix
<dr_willis> zxt:  checked the bug reports? it may be  worth seeing/mentioning...
<Guest66397> I have a reallly unusual situation.. Comcast. high speed.  They have been to my house and I have a verified 20mb download speed on their test eq.  I dnlded linux and it was at 73kbs!!??  I tried again with win 7 and was getting the same 56-75 kbs donld.  I and the tech dont understand.. concast without me knowing pumped it up to 130 mbs dnld and now I get 2.1 mb downld.  Does anyone know what could be the issue.. the modem is repoet
<Guest66397> ing high speed downld but when going to any lownld site I cant get faster than 2.1 mb.????
<ikonia> zxt: include the patch, the options you used to patch it sucessfully, details of the bug, fix etc
<zxt> That's exactly what I don't want to.
<zxt> I'm happy with my local fix.
<zxt> Just saying, if someone feels like fixing...
<ikonia> Guest66397: contention, talk to your ISP
<ikonia> zxt: to get it fixed....you have to log a bug
<zxt> Or someone else. :)
<ikonia> zxt: if you want it fixed, you'll need to log the bug, otherwise posting it in here is pointless
<ikonia> zxt: if you want someone else to do it for you, don't bother
<Guest66397> ikonia Contention???    My isp came to the house and we went through all that he could do.. He didnt understand what was wrong either..
<ikonia> Guest66397: it's up to them to fix it, it's not a problem with ubuntu, so it's not really something this channel deals with
<ikonia> Guest66397: consider trying ##networking channel, or talk to your ISP
<Guest66397> ikonia   yeah I get that....  was just hoping someone else had an issue and an answer... Thanks I wasn't aware of a networking channel.. have a merry xmass
<Noiro> Uuugggghhhh, I just realized how slow Windows is. :P
<elky> Guest66397, you do realise that the server you're downloading the linux iso from probably doesn't have the bandwidth to send data to you at the rate you're expecting, right?
<Sara> anybody knows a way to video chat connecting to yahoo . alternative for yahoo messenger.
<linxeh> or use a torrent ?
<Noiro> Guys, why is Wine so bad at emulating games. :/ the only reason I reboot into Windows these days is to game and record games. Give me hope!
<linxeh> Noiro: have you any idea of how complicated something like WINE is?
<ikonia> Noiro: #winehq for the wine developers
<ikonia> address your complaints to them
<linxeh> Noiro: they are attempting to reimplement Windows (think of how much money MS throw at Windows) effectively in their spare time
<linxeh> Noiro: its an AMAZING achievement as it is.
<plut0> grub doesn't seem to timeout for me, requires manual intervention. any idea why?
<elky> Guest66397,  http://speedtest.comcast.net/ is going to be a better test than a random linux iso from a random server that comcast can't control.
<linxeh> Noiro: better than address complaints at WineHQ, address them at the game developers for not supporting Linux
<Noiro> linxeh: I know. :P Doesn't remove the fact DirectX is the only reason I have to reboot back into Windows to game. Gah, it's so much slower than linux though.
<mathxz> what would be the best way to parse mime? trying to decode a mime message in a php script and all the classes that I found online aren't complete and fail often
<Noiro> I'm running off of an SSD and 8GB of RAM too.
<linxeh> Noiro: so complain at the game devs. Tell them to use OpenGL and family.
<plut0> grub doesn't seem to timeout for me, requires manual intervention. any idea why?
<S`Husky> plut0: old grub or grub2?
<plut0> S`Husky: 2
<S`Husky> really sorry. I don't have a clue then :(
<S`Husky> Never got my head around the new grub
<Guest66397> elky yeah I understand that.. so I tried downloading at 3 other sites and got faster speeds and they where in  3 other countries
<S`Husky> plut0: had a quick google, in /etc/default/grub have you got something like GRUB_TIMEOUT=7
<Guest66397> elky also, we went to other speed sites and they also reported 20ish mbs I really dont get it.
<S`Husky> and GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<elky> Guest66397, those servers might not be used by as many people, too
<plut0> S`Husky: just fixed it, had to edit /etc/grub.d/00_header
<elky> Guest66397, normal dsl? how far from the exchange?
<S`Husky> :) glad you sorted it
<djshotglass> how to disabled updates
<djshotglass> disable*
<S`Husky> google it
<S`Husky> Sorry but that one has to be googleable
<djshotglass> nope
<S`Husky> http://www.garron.me/linux/turn-off-stop-ubuntu-automatic-update.html
<S`Husky> first link for "ubuntu disable updates"
<djshotglass> i mean the check if there is even updates
<djshotglass> i have a ton of ubuntu machines on a satellite link and they all just rip though the bandwidth
<djshotglass> checking for updates
<S`Husky> djshotglass: Use what I just posted
<S`Husky> Ubuntu software centre -> edit -> software sources -> Automatically check for updates: never
<S`Husky> As I said. First link on google
<IdleOne> S`Husky: We tend not to tell people to google stuff in here. Now everyone has the fu developed
<S`Husky> IdleOne: Apologies, but that one did seem just a wee bit blatant
<IdleOne> s/now/not/
<IdleOne> S`Husky: To you because you have the fu :)
<S`Husky> lol
<mathxz> hi guys I use a virtual private server as a web hosting and I installed PECL and installed mailparse through 'pecl install mailparse' apparently that made my server use 200 more mb ram and I uninstalled mailparse but apparently it stlil uses that much ram is there anyway to revert that? does it use a different version of php or something? I don't quite get pecl and what it does
<djshotglass> <jrib> djshotglass: every year, yeah.  Are you sure you wouldn't prefer to use "at"?
<djshotglass> at?
<djshotglass> is this at part of cron or wget
<IdleOne> djshotglass: wget
<mathxz> anyone ;x?
<Guest42724> how do i find out if im running 32 or 64 bit?
<alexhairyman> try uname -m
<Evil_Eric> uname -m
<Evil_Eric> x86_64
<Guest42724> x86_64 so its 64 bit?
<alexhairyman> to find out what your processor supports, you can use lscpu
<Evil_Eric> yep
<Guest42724> thnx!
<alexhairyman> HAH! I BEAT YOU Evil_Eric!
<alexhairyman> BWAHAHAHA
<S`Husky> lol
<Evil_Eric> lmao
<mathxz> ;/
<alexhairyman> ;\
<Kardos> hey guys
<Kardos> How can i handle this: /usr/lib/libblas.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<Kardos> it worked in 10.04 with ubuntu packages of liblapack and libblas, now i'm in 12.04 and it's failing
<Evil_Eric> ubuntu is a lie windows is better!!!
<elky> aww, you beat me
<Guest71588> can someone tell me what i need to do to so i can login to ubuntu i cant remember the user login password and also the password when i  use sudo thanks
<mike024> guest71588: you are saying you forgot both your username and password?
<kenzie> fk
<kenzie> fka
<kenzie> hey
<Tomekon2011> i'm having an issue with an Ubuntu program. would anyone be able to help?
<kenzie> i can
<mike024> tomkon2011: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Guest71588> no the password for the user i login as and then the password it ask when i su
<kenzie> i mean cant but can we download adobe flash player?
<Tomekon2011> fair enough. I'm trying to get Guitarix set up through JACK, but JACK keeps saying it can't connect to the server
<kenzie> can we get adobe flash player?
<mike024> guest71588: so you forgot your user password?
<kenzie> hello?
<PJSingh5000> Guest71588, the user password and sudo password should be the same, as long as your "user" has admin privileges.
<kenzie> can we get adobe flash player?
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, you can play flash
<kenzie> how?
<Guest71588> yes then i just forgot the one password if the same
<kenzie> PJSingh5000 how do i get flash?
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, hold on, I'll paste it.
<mike024> Guest71588: You want to boot into single user and reset your password. Guide here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, I like to do it from the command line... see this http://pastebin.com/VVQM1v2i
<Guest71588> ok i looked at that but i dont have a recovery keneral in there for sore reason
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, you can do this usign a GUI interface as well.
<mike024> Guest71588: You shouldn't need it. Look at this guide then: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, Just go to "Software Sources", click the 2nd tab "Other Software" and check "Canonical Partners" in the list.
<mike024> Guest71588: Basically the low down is hit e and add Single to the end of the line starting with kernel
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, then, using "Software Center" search for and remove flashplugin-installer.  Then search for and install "adobe-flashplugin".  Also, search for and install "adobe-flash-properties-gtk" which is a GUI to configure flash.
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, by the way,  is a program to install Flash.  But I like to install it myself, because I think, it always installs the 32 bit Flash Player, even if you have a 64 bit machine.  To avoid this, I just uninstall "flashplugin-installer".
<diboy2> hello won't anyone help me with ubuntu?
<mike024> diboy2: just ask the question. Dont' ask to ask
<PJSingh5000> kenzie, and by the way (just so you know what is going on) the 3rd line in the command line "script" I posted is simply to add "Canonical Partners" to your Software Center.  It is disabled by default. It's just faster to do this on the command-line, since I have to do it all the time whenenever I do a new install.
<PJSingh5000> diboy2, what are you trying to do?
<maslo> ok guys I messed up, my server is now using 200 mb ram more than it was before I did all of this and I don't know how to revert it to what it was, what I did was installing php-pear through apt-get install php-pear then installing mailparse through pecl install mailparse, I then used it for a little and noticed the ram increase so I uninstalled mailparse using pecl uninstall mailparse and uninstalle pear using apt-get uninstall php-pea
<maslo> I'm about to do a clean os install because I don't really know how to fix it other than doing that
<maslo> I hope someone here can help me out >-<
<mike024> maslo: what processes are chewing up ram?
<maslo> let me re-check, I think I checked several times using top and ps ux and they were all using 0.0 mem % but let me check again to make sure
<mike024> maslo: don't forget sudo
<diboy2> hello can somene help me?
<diboy2> I installed Ubuntu 10.10
<diboy2> help?
<maslo> mike024: http://pastebin.com/UqNhKuzs I am not the only one using this vps but I know that I caused the 200mb increase and I don't know why it remains more because I uninstalled everything I installed I even rebooted it
<diboy2> hello?
<milamber> !details | diboy2
<ubottu> diboy2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<diboy2> ok
<diboy2> ok
<diboy2> So Installed ubuntu 10.10 and the wireless doesn't work
<Guest71588> mike024 it saids to give root password when prompt to get into single user mode how can i do that when unknown i must be missing something
<diboy2> i cannot update the drivers since it's outdated
<diboy2> how do i install the wireless firmware and drivers?
<poz> does anyone know how to update clamtk?
<Kardos> How can i handle this: /usr/lib/libblas.so: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<diboy2> I installed ubuntu 10.10 but the wireless doesn't work
<milamber> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<diboy2> and I cannot update the drivers since its outdated
<Kardos> so update to 12.04
<diboy2>  I am required to use 10.10 since my team's robot can only run ubuntu 10.10
<mike024> Guest71588: replace ro quiet splash with rw init=/bin/bash That should do it
<milamber> diboy2: what is preventing installing a newer version?
<diboy2>  I am required to use 10.10 since my team's robot can only run ubuntu 10.10
<milamber> diboy2: can you expand on that? what does the wireless have to do with the robot?
<diboy2> i just want to use wireless while I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<mike024> maslo: are you using postfix?
<mike024> maslo: it's an email thing
<maslo> yes I configured it before installing pecl and php-pear, this is a virtual private server
<maslo> and everyday I would monitor the usage and average it would be around 100-130
<maslo> nwo it'S at 280-330mb for I dunno what reasons..it started after installing that, does it affect any other files that are still running?
<diboy2> Is there a way for me to manually install the wireless drivers or firmware?
<poz> does anyone know how to update clamtk?
<diboy2> can anyone help me use wireless on ubuntu 10.10?
<maslo> mike024: I know it downloaded and compiled mailparse, but did it recopmile php or touch any other lib that was already being used before?
<mike024> maslo: there really isn't anything there that is using 200mb. You're using mysql, right?
<pablo_> hi all
<maslo> I installed it yesterday, planning on using it this coming week yes
<pablo_> It seems that I can't fill a bug on 12.04 without chating here.
<pablo_> Is there anybody that can help me?
<mike024> maslo: you realize that's using 150mb ram?
<maslo> mike024: http://pastebin.com/8MPadky7
<maslo> that's the output of free, and the top of 'top'
<maslo> and I don't know why it would say it uses more than it actually does, I rebooted the machine in case it was some sort of bug but it's still around 300
<mike024> maslo: mysql is using 150mb of ram. That is your culprit
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, So errors out trying to report it in I assume?
<maslo> does pecl or mailparse uses mysql?
<maslo> because mysql was running and I didn't even cvreate any database/tables yet
<maslo> so I don't know why all of a suddent it would use so much
<mike024> maslo: mysql uses a lot of memory - that is just how it is
<Guest71588> mike024 ok buybox prompt is there what do i need to do here please
<mike024> maslo: for lots of reasons that I can delve into if you care. But the big one in indexing. You should go look up how to trim it down. It is doable, but will slow it down
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: I'm experiencing this 2 bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/885989 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/661450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 885989 in Nautilus "white screen on second monitor when using two xsessions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 661450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Support for multiple monitors broken" [High,Invalid]
<mike024> Guest71588: buybox? You should have a black screen with just a commandline prompt, right?
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: after a clean install, upgrade, and Nvidia install.
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: of 12.04
<Guest71588> mike024 i guess it said buybox up top but had a    # only
<mike024> Guest71588: You should be able to do: passwd YOURUSERNAME
<maslo> mike024: mike , mysql has been installed for more than a days and memory usage has never been higher than 130mb ram total, I didn't create any tables/database ever since I installed it, I installed phpmyadmin and mysql to get ready for upcomming week whbere I will need it, I don't know why all of a suddent everything would add up to 300mb and happens right after installing those 2 packages (pecl and mailparse through pecl)
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: In the process of reporting the bug, it says that I have to come here before filling the bug
<Guest71588> mike024 when i type  passwd name it said /bin/sh passwd not found
<mike024> maslo: I have no experience with those packages. You could remove mysql and reinstall it(you said you don't have anything useful on it anyways)
<maslo> I will try doing that right away but I just find it very odd that it would be the cause of it, hold on trying right away~
<mike024> Guest71588: umm.... you sure you typed it in right?
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, you got some details on that error
<mike024> Guest71588: passwd
<Guest71588> mike024 like this     passwd user
<mike024> Guest71588: try typing /bin/bash
<mike024> Guest71588: then passwd
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, should have a more details drop down error with the message of what failed.
<mike024> maslo: that is the only thing using that much memory that I can see. I don't know what else would be doing it
<maslo> mike024: removed mysql-server through apt-get purge mysql-server, same for phpmyadmin, rebooted the machine and the processus mysqlld still opens up and uses 0.4
<Guest71588> mike024 saids bin/bash not found
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, so occurs after using the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers list
<nabn> ikonia: hi. apparantly, the mirror i am using doesn't have the newest version of the  package (g++). I am now using the main server. Thanks.
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: sure. Clean install of 12.04. Upgraded. Nvidia recommended installed. Set up separate screens. Main screen working. Second blank screen. killall nautilus brings the correct background as in first bug, but top panel and no launcher. Then DISPLAY=:0.1 compiz --replace, brings the top panel and launcher but no windows decoration so I can't even move windows.
<mike024> Guest71588: ls /bin/ Does anything show up?
<ikonia> nabn: rats
<Guest71588> mike024 yes it does
<mike024> maslo: odd. sudo apt-get purge mysqld
<maslo> package not found
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o:  it looks like a regresion... of both bugs.
<mike024> Guest71588: can you see passwd in there? anything interesting jump out at you?(maybe give me a couple example ones)
<milamber> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.10.2 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 113 kB
<nabn> ikonia: its awefully slow, though
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, have you tried some of the alternatives it gives you from list with the same results?
<mike024> maslo: dpkg --get-selections | grep mysql
<Guest71588> mike024 no passwd but like cat dd lsmod mkdir sh busybox there is 27
<maslo>  libdbd-mysql-perl                               install libmysqlclient16                                install mysql-client-5.1                                install mysql-client-core-5.1                           install mysql-common                                    install mysql-server-5.1                                install mysql-server-core-5.1                           install php5-mysql
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: I'm afraid I don't understand you question.
<mike024> maslo: remove the server if you don't need it
<mike024> Guest71588: is adduser in there?
<Guest71588> mike024 no it isnt
<maslo> mike024: I didn't install any of these though...the only oned I installed is mysql-server which I removed, you think pear/mailparse did? I purged all the list and it's back to 131mb
<mike024> maslo: you could also try the various cleaning options in apt. man apt for them
<maslo> but now I'm owrried that I removed something I wasn'T suppose to
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, when you had it scan for your hardware, for me, my nvidia lists a few options of which driver I'd prefer. Did you have other options to select besides the recommended one?
<mike024> maslo: they were likely dependencies of something else. pear or mailparse may have
<milamber> maslo: mysql-server is a meta package, removing the meta-package will not remove any of the other packages it installed. did you remove the *specific* version of the server you installed and purge?
<maslo> the dpkg command you sent earlier doesn't show anything now
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: thanks. Checking list now. BTW this works fine on 10.04
<mike024> Guest71588: what is which passwd
<maslo> is there such a thing as a backup cron that backups everything every hour or on demand and that you can revert your machine to that specify backup on demand?
<maslo> not the whole hard drive but like packages / what not
<Guest71588> mike024 not sure what you mean
<mike024> maslo: look into snapshotting
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: there is 2 more options 'post-release-updates' and the 310-experimental. Do you recommend trying those?
<mike024> Guest71588: sorry :) please type in "which passwd" and tell me the output
<Guest71588> mike024 saids which not found
<mike024> Guest71588: how about try "/usb/bin/passwd"
<mike024> Guest71588: I'm grasping at straws right now
<o0Ubunite0o> it won't hurt. if you find it not displaying,  it should boot telling you it failed nad ask if you like to revert
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, it won't hurt. if you find it not displaying,  it should boot telling you it failed nad ask if you like to revert
<Guest71588> mike024 nothing found
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, another option I'd suggest is adding the xteams ppa, but that's a last straw suggestion
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: OK, I'll try that, and let you know.
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: Thanks for your help. I'll be back in 10min
<mike024> Guest71588:  sudo apt-get install passwd
<o0Ubunite0o> np, i'll be here
<ikonia> it's in core-utils
<mike024> Guest71588: and what is the output of "whoami"
<Guest71588> mike024 whoami not found  sudo apt-get install passwd not found
<ikonia> Guest71588: it's in coreutils
<ikonia> Guest71588: what has happened to your passwd binary ?
<mike024> Guest71588: ikonia: he doesn't barely have any binaries...
<mike024> Guest71588: ikonia: something is going on and I'm a little lost. He doesn't have whoami passwd apt-get. I had him boot into single user, he is trying to reset his password
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> are you sure his path is not messed up
<ikonia> Guest71588: ls -la /usr/bin/passwd
<ikonia> Guest71588: what has happened to your machine ?
<ikonia> Guest71588: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<mike024> ikonia: no.
<Guest71588> old one 6.06
<Guest71588> i need to get in to get some things of it
<ikonia> ok - so you're going to need to get off that
<ikonia> Guest71588: can you login to the machine ?
<Amacidia> Hey everyone. Is it possible to install ubuntu 12.10 and configure RAID 5 during the install?
<mike024> amacidia: i don't believe your boot drive can be raid 5
<ikonia> just the /boot partition can't
<Guest71588> no i get the the gnome login and cant from there as i forgot the password
<ikonia> it can
<ikonia> Guest71588: can you boot into recovery mode ?
<Guest71588> it doesnt have a recovery kernal listed
<ikonia> Guest71588: you'll have to try booting into single user mode then
<ikonia> Guest71588: append the word "single" to the end of the kernel boot line in grub
<mike024> ikonia: that is where he is at right now
<ikonia> Guest71588: please do ls -la /usr/bin/passwd
<Guest71588> i did mike024 had me add single first and then remove ro quiet splash and add rw /init/bin/bash
<Guest71588> i did that and no such file or dir
<ikonia> Guest71588: can you cd /usr/bin
<Guest71588> saids cd: 20 cant cd to /usr/bin
<ikonia> Guest71588: can you cd /usr
<Guest71588> yes was able to do that
<ikonia> I suspect your file systems are not getting mounted as you've set the init to bash, rather than the init process
<ikonia> Guest71588: ok, ls -la bin
<mike024> Guest71588: Ikonia: rw /init/bin/bash should be rw init=/bin/bash I believe
<shinn> hi guys, I think I've messed up the partition table on ubuntu during the installation of win8
<ikonia> mike024: I thought thats what you told him to do
<ikonia> there should be no need for setting the init to bash
<ikonia> singe should be enough to drop into a root shell on 6.06
<Guest71588> ok ls -la bin no such file
<MyCah> shinn how so
<shinn> now my ubuntu partition become free space / unallocated, is there anyway to fix it?
<mike024> ikonia: there was an issue with just using single, but I can't remember what it was specifically, so we added that init= stuff
<ikonia> Guest71588: look in /etc/fstab is there any reference to either /usr/bin or /usr
<MyCah> possibly with PhotoRec, shinn. Do you remember deleting the partition at all?
<shinn> Never
<shinn> I tired to use some linux reader to access the partition in Windows and it works
<shinn> tried
<MyCah> You can see your Ubuntu partition?
<Guest71588> i dont see that how can i get to it
<ikonia> you don't see /etc/fstab
<shinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1460797/
<Guest71588> i am at just the # and all i see since i cd to bin is lib
<shinn> this is what I got from boot-repair
<shinn> and sda4 suppose to be the ubuntu partition
<ikonia> Guest71588: cd /etc
<ikonia> Guest71588: cat fstab
<Guest71588> i cd to /etc and then cat fstab no such file
<Noiro> In Ubuntu, anyone know how to universally change the amount the scroll wheel scrolls system-wide?
<lcabreza2> hi, need help booting usb drive on virtualbox? any ideas ?
<ikonia> Guest71588: so it's very unlikey you are running from disk
<MyCah> hmmm... shinn have you booted into an ubuntu live disk to see if you can see it using the installer?
<Guest71588> it was all working fine just i cant login because of the password i forgot
<shinn> MyCah: I'm now on ubuntu live disk, no I don't
<ikonia> Guest71588: I suggest booting from a livecd and recovering the password
<MyCah> shinn: try testdisk -- hopefully your data can be found with it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery explains these methods
<Guest71588> ok i am downloading one now  and will burn cd and boot it up is there anything i should do when i boot it
<shinn> MyCah: Yeah I tried it, I think it's now works
<MyCah> The partition? Can you see it in Gpart?
<shinn> I reboot and now I could see the partition
<ikonia> Guest71588: mount your disk, remove the x from your useraccount in /etc/shadow,
<MyCah> does it boot?
<ikonia> Guest71588: or just mount the disk and pull the data off you want
<shinn> gparted is terrible
<shinn> it shows the disk unallocated. lol
<Guest71588> i would rather be able to get in after so i will let you know in a few mins where it is at
<Guest71588> Thanks
<MyCah> But can it boot into Ubuntu?
<shinn> I restart wait
<Noiro> In Ubuntu, anyone know how to universally change the amount the scroll wheel scrolls system-wide?
<shinnc_> Cool, now it works!
<MyCah> Great :)
<MyCah> Now just delete win8 and you'll be set :P
<pablo_> hi all
<shinnc_> MyCah: thanks lol
<shinnc_> Win8 kinda sucks
<MyCah> If you don't have a touch-enabled device it isn't really worth it
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: Hi, I'm back. Bad news. The problem is the same independent of the Nvidia driver installed.
<ElectricPrism> Q: Does anyone know how to specify a folder icon for a parent folder similar to how "Desktop.ini" does in Windows? I know you can set files to hidden in a ".hidden" file, is there a ".icons" file or the equivilent?
<PJSingh5000> ElectricPrism, right click on the folder.  Select properties.  Select the icon on the left and you can change it.
<ElectricPrism> PJSingh5000: Do you know where that information is stored? I'd like to have the icon universal across Nautilus, and my multiple distros if posible
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, Drat
<PJSingh5000> ElectricPrism, that I do not know.
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, ever installed a ppa before?
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: Shall I report the bug stating that I tried this support?
<o0Ubunite0o> yea you could
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, yea you could
<ElectricPrism> PJSingh5000: Thanks for the suggestion, back to the wonderful world of understanding the Unix Filesystem for me ;) I'll assume it's a ~/. file and try google around
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: yes. However I have the impression that it won't get better that the new experimental-310 (the steam driver).
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: what do you think?
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, I was also prompted once I installed steam to add that ppa. I've seen improvements, just not running dual screens on that box
<o0Ubunite0o> <pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: there is 2 more options 'post-release-updates' and the 310-experimental. Do you recommend trying those?
<o0Ubunite0o> <mike024> Guest71588: sorry :) please type in "which passwd" and tell me the output
<o0Ubunite0o> <Guest71588> mike024 saids which not found
<o0Ubunite0o> <mike024> Guest71588: how about try "/usb/bin/passwd"
<FloodBot1> o0Ubunite0o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<litropy> What is Freenode
<litropy> sorry, entered too soon
<ikonia> litropy: irc network, check out the #freenode channel and www.freenode.net
<litropy> What is Freenode's casual question/answer chan?
<ikonia> #freenode
<litropy> thx ikonia
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: once thing I didn't try was set up separate X screens on plain nouveau
<ElectricPrism> PJSingh5000: From ask Ubuntu I think I learned that it may be located in ~/.local/ somewhere FYI
<Guest71588> ikonia would it matter what cd i run the server or desktop to boot up into
<ikonia> Guest71588: desktop
<o0Ubunite0o> should be able to run the dual screens and even manage them with display settings, instead of the nvidia settings in 12.04
<Guest71588> ikonia ok that is the one i am burning
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, at least thats been my experience
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: thanks for the advice, I'll try the nouveau, then ppas that I know: swat and finally edgers
<o0Ubunite0o> pablo_, best of luck
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: thanks for your help. I'll be back to let you know.
<YouWillBSaved1> is anyone here Christian?  we have launched a new christian community site that might interest you!  http://bodyofchri.st
<xodiak> seriously dude
<ikonia> just ignore it
<elfer> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<ikonia> dr_willis: hello
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: hi again. I try nouveau...
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: it does not work. My impression is this is a Unity bug, and it is a regresion of the bugs I linked.
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: may I filled a bug?
<matthew85> I'm trying to connect to a Windows 7 PC from Quantal using Remmina. I've opened up port 3389, I've setup the inbound rules in Windows firewall. I've changed the security from "negotiate" to "rdp", and I still get "unable to connect." Does anyone have an idea?
<dr_willis> matthew85:  as a tempary test. disable windows firewall to be sure it is a firewall issue?
<dr_willis> matthew85:  this is on a local lan or over the internet?
<matthew85> dr_willis: local
<matthew85> I'm disabling now
<matthew85> dr_willis: firewall was already off
<matthew85> could it have something to do with my Vipre subscription expiring recently?
<dr_willis> No idea what vipre is..
<pablo_> o0Ubunite0o: I think I will.
<matthew85> just antivirus software
<dr_willis> av software? How Quaint. :)
<dr_willis> could test if one wondows box can connect to the other windows box.. ifyou have 2 windows boxs
<dr_willis> try to narrow down where theissue is at
<matthew85> dr_willis: I know right... multiple sites have said to edit a file in ~/.freerdp but that location is empty
<dr_willis> there may be a system wide  freerdp that you can copy to your home. then edit.
<dr_willis> good luck. bed time for me
<matthew85> ok thanks for your help though.
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I assign addresses to NICs?  I have virtual NIC (VMWare), and I can't get the NICs to come up
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: just treat them the same as physical nic's
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, I tried that, and it won't work
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: what interface name ?
<Jeeves_Moss> one sc
<Jeeves_Moss> justgetting the pastebin
<ikonia> don't want a pastebin
<ikonia> just want the interface name
<Jeeves_Moss> http://pastebin.com/xpeCyfEP
<ikonia> nothing more
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: why do you have all 4 interfaces with the same ip address
<ikonia> og wait, they are not, sorry
<ikonia> oh
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, np
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: are they real physical interfaces ?
<litropy> Is there a way to restart the menu bar?
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, to the OS, yes.
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, they're a VMWare interface set
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: are you %100 sure, vmware doesn't normally use real address names like eth0, eth1, eth2
<ikonia> it normally brings up virtual interface names
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: either way, what happens when you bring up an interface
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, I get the interface to come up, but no assigned IP
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: so if you do an ifconfig -a do you see (for example) the eth2 interface, but with no address ?
<sanguo0023> Hello ,how to ]
<sanguo0023> sorry
<icantdrive55> hi
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, sorry, I was in the kitchen
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/YAvZHgRZ
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: how are you bringing the interfaces up
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, either with "services networking restart" or "ifconfig eth(x) up"
<therealfrigg> sup everybody
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: Jeeves_Moss Hmm should come up fine
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia,  lol, this is why I'm asking.  It's something mindless I bet
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, and when I take it down and back up, it refuses to take it's static
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: trim it down, remove the interfaces apart from one
<ikonia> then work fofward
<Jeeves_Moss> tried that.  when I remove all but the one, it works. when I add the second one, it refuses to add the second static
<therealfrigg> anyone know why my processors won't work at the same time when converting movies but when i burn a dvd they work in sink above 90 percent? (when converting one is always above 90 and other like 10-20 and then they switch this way back and forth but never work together)
<therealfrigg> sync*
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: I suspect they are not the right interface names
<Jeeves_Moss> therealfrigg, depends on the affinity you have set
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: vmware normally doesn't use "real" interface names
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, how do I get the interface names again?
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: are you using vmware player ? workstation ? esx ?
<therealfrigg> winff doesn't have option to use two processors. but bombono has the option to use both
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, ESX3.5
<therealfrigg> Jeeves_Moss, does affinity mean preferences basically?
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: this is the host right, not the guest ?
<Jeeves_Moss> therealfrigg, what program are you using to convert it?
<ikonia> as in your configuring it on the host,
<therealfrigg> winff
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, yes, the host is ESX3.5
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: no, I mean the 4 interfaces are the host, not the guest, right
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, no, the host has 2 interfaces, and there are 5 virtual interfaces (192.168.1.x through 192.168.5.x)
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: ok, so the pastebin's you are showing me, are they from the host or the guest
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, guest
<therealfrigg> Jeeves_Moss, would u know if i can find out some kind of file to edit winff to use two processors at the same time or would that be real difficult?
<superfake123> is there a current guide on how to build chromium?
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: right, so that suggests to me they are not mapped through to the hosts addresss OR they are mapped through to the hosts addreses on the wrong network
<Jeeves_Moss> therealfrigg, what encoding software are you using?
<therealfrigg> Jeeves_Moss, winff and bombono to burn dvd
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, they are mapped through to the gues the same way the Windwoz boxes are
<therealfrigg> Jeeves_Moss, converting mp4 to NTSC DVD
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: how can that be true as windows doesn't use eth interfaces
 * therealfrigg acknowledges Jeeves_Moss as a popular guy
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, the interfaces show up in Windows on the proper subnet
<Jeeves_Moss> therealfrigg, sorry man.  quickly google your software and miltiprocessor
<therealfrigg> yeah Jeeves_Moss thanks i will. just like talkin to the pro's in here for quick answers lol
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: yes, but I'm suggesting they may not be mapped right on the linux machine
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: that is a common reason for the interfaces to not come up
<Jeeves_Moss> therealfrigg, sorry man, lots of software, few people on here.
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, thanks.  I'm just trying to figure this out.  I have a physical box that I want virtual
<therealfrigg> its all good. might chill in here in case some znc'ers come back
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: I'm suggesting you've got eth1->eth2, when in reality it should be eth1->eth3
<ikonia> (for example)
<superfake123> is there a current guide on how to build chromium?
<Jeeves_Moss> would be nice to know what the OS thinks it sees
<pascal2> g d gaz
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: roll it back to 2 cards and work forward from there
<therealfrigg> superfake123, what you tryin to do? cant add to repo's if not in your synaptic or other program?
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, yea, tis the plan.  once I get some more mooonshine in me
<poz> allo allo, does anyone here know how to figure out what chip set my wireless card is?
<superfake123> I just wanna build the latest chromium from source since all the ppa are outdated
<therealfrigg> superfake123, i see i thought they had a daily ppa
<superfake123> not that I am aware of
<therealfrigg> ok. i would look quick anyway but my processors are workin hard on somethin right now
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, lsusb
<ikonia> that won't sohw it
<therealfrigg> superfake123, i have done from source but i usually just look at the instructions included on the websites cause i dont like messin around with it that way. i just get the most up to date ppa's myself. sorry man
<ikonia> therealfrigg: why are you doing this ?
<therealfrigg> doin what?
<ikonia> therealfrigg: you do realise the risk you are running ?
<therealfrigg> what are you talkin about ikonia
<ikonia> therealfrigg: sorry meant superfake123
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, take the output of the ids and google it
<therealfrigg> ok
<superfake123> ikonia, the latest official ppa build is from 9 months ago. i just need something current that can be trusted etc
<ikonia> superfake123: why ?
<ikonia> superfake123: what can't be trusted,
<ikonia> what's in the current build that you need ?
<ikonia> what is it you "need" that you don't have now ?
<superfake123> ikonia, I just need to be able to test the latest stable channel of chromium which is 23.x
<therealfrigg> superfake123, the most recent ppa you can find is best anyway cause it is stable. i understand you feel like you want the most up to date software but a few months won't matter much even if it is 9. i mean each time it is updated, do we really see drastic changes in interface or anything else. not really
<ikonia> superfake123: why ?
<therealfrigg> drastic changes prob happen at least 1 time a year
<ikonia> what is it you "need" that you don't have now ?
<therealfrigg> superfake123, i see. gonna see what my chromium version is from my stable repo of wattos
<superfake123> there are been a ton of changes since 18.0 and the latest which is 26.0
<ikonia> what is it you "need" that you don't have now ?
<superfake123> everything
<superfake123> i need 26.0 lol
<ikonia> such as ?
<ikonia> what is it you "need" that you don't have now ?
<therealfrigg> superfake123, i am runnin Version 20.0.1132.47 lol. few steps behind but i dont care
<therealfrigg> superfake123, you just want to have the most updated version thinkin that it is best right?
<superfake123> no
<superfake123> just need to say I've tested it on said version
<therealfrigg> superfake123, just for gui changes or stability? cause mine is stable and what hits the repos is usually the most stable or else it would of been added
<superfake123> latest or 25.0 24.0 etc
<ikonia> superfake123: say to who ?
<therealfrigg> oh i see superfake123 you just want to review it
<ikonia> superfake123: who do you need to tell you've tested the latest version ?
<superfake123> they've said they have stopped the ppa but it has nothign to do with what they build last was most stable
<superfake123> there is just no one to do new builds or something? i dono
<ikonia> superfake123: who do you need to tell you've tested the latest version ?
<superfake123> my boss
<therealfrigg> superfake123, have u checked for a chromium support channel since no one here wants to talk about from source?
<ikonia> superfake123: really....your boss
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not buying this, I'm out
<superfake123> yeah you're not helping anyway
<therealfrigg> i like my system stable so i do nothing from source except if i HAVE to play a game. like warzone 3.1rc3 it is bad ass
<superfake123> what chan shoudl I go to for help on building from source on ubuntu
<therealfrigg> superfake123, if its for work man just cheat and don't copy word for word but look at a FEW reviews and write your own like the old saying "lets just say we did...and dont tell nobody lol"
<therealfrigg> lol^ of course the lol isn't in " "
<superfake123> this is ubuntu though? open source blah blah blah how hard is it to build something from source lol
<therealfrigg> it is not superfake123 people in irc just dont always talk they sit there and watch cuz they feel like it for some reason or they are gone/idle
<therealfrigg> and i dont do stuff from source except games. i can give u a site to show u an idea of simple compiling and the programs needed to paste into terminal. hold on.
<ikonia> superfake123: if you are going to do a valid test case you should not be compiling the platform / test app unless you fully understand it
<ikonia> superfake123: and as you are asking how to do that - that suggests you doing, which will invalidate your test case
<ikonia> superfake123: I suggest telling your boss it would be an invalid test
<ikonia> or you could tell us the real reason you want to do this
<therealfrigg> superfake123, http://developer.wz2100.net/wiki/CompileGuideLinux go here and copy and paste those programs in your terminal as long as all in your repo's and wa la. you are ready. just substitute the steps and you should be alright
<ikonia> that is a terrible guide
<ikonia> blindly typing configure && make is crazy
<ikonia> do not do that
<superfake123> yeah those are gonna be the deps for a wargame? lol
<therealfrigg> ikonia, ok. if it is that bad then ok. but that does include the programs he needs
<therealfrigg> most all of them
<superfake123> i need deps for chromium
<ikonia> therealfrigg: no it doesn't
<ikonia> therealfrigg: that includes random dependencies for another application
<mint> exit
<mint> ops
<therealfrigg> ikonia, ok. i will admittedly say i dont know all that about compiling as i did above.
<superfake123> ikonia, if you go here https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa it says This PPA is temporarily on hold until we fix some technical issues.
<superfake123> ikonia, its been on hold for 8 months so now i wanna build it myself
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what's the real reason/issue ?
<ikonia> do you just want a bigger version number or is there something you actually want
<superfake123> that I need to build the latest?
<ikonia> why ??? why do you need to build the latest, what's the driver ?
<superfake123> there have been so many changes since 18.0
<ikonia> superfake123: but what do you need ?
<superfake123> all of the changes since 18.0
<superfake123> lol
<ikonia> this is pointless
<ikonia> you're chasing a version number
<ikonia> if you can't even name one thing out of the version changes that you need/want you're chasing a version number and I'm not being part of that
<superfake123> so what you are saying is. they went from 18.0 to 26.0 without changing anything that really matters?
<superfake123> and forget anything above 18.0 because I should just stick with 18.0
<ikonia> superfake123: what I'm saying is if you have no idea what's changed or the implications, and you have no idea how to build it, you should not be doing it, and should be trusting the version you have
<ikonia> and not making up stories about your boss needing you to test it
<superfake123> i'm asking for help to build it, i'm getting errors that I don't know how to fix
<ikonia> so that you can actually get some sane advice
<ikonia> and just being honest that you're chasing a version number
<superfake123> I use firefox i hate chromium lol
<ikonia> superfake123: yes, I understand that, but you're building this for no reason other than "I want a bigger version number" or any research into what that bigger version number means
<Guest71588> ikonia i was able to go back to editing the line with rw /bin/bash and i was able to change password and now get in Thanks to you and mike024
<superfake123> mmmm, i can't remember the bug but it was a huge one fixed in 22.0
<ikonia> Guest71588: well done
<Guest71588> mike024  thanks i am now able to get in
<ikonia> Guest71588: he's not here
<Guest71588> ikonia if you talk to him before i see him again please thank him for me
<ikonia> ok
<poz> Jeeves_Moss, you still here?
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, yep
<poz> i typed in lsusb, but i am not sure how that translates to my wireless chip set
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, whats the output?
<poz> i will put it into a paste bin
<Jeeves_Moss> ok
<poz> http://pastebin.com/Jj4wHYsJ
<Jeeves_Moss> what part don't you understand?
<poz> good question
<poz> i am not sure what i am looking for to begin with
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, who makes the wifi card?
<erncic>  poz, try 'lspci'
<Jeeves_Moss> yea, I was thinking  usb wifi
<poz> my wifi is part of my motherboard
<Jeeves_Moss> then lspci
<ner0x> Doesn't chromium come with ChromeDriver?
<gotoguy> I got a question for I need some help with:  When I hot swap in a drive it mounts at /media with a UID name, how can I changed the UID name to one I can recognize, And where is the hook that makes this happen???
<poz> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX38187
<poz> that is what my motherboard is.
<gotoguy> anyone please...
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, d a lspci
<poz> shouldnt my chip set be in there somplace?
<poz> http://pastebin.com/pdJnw1C0
<poz> that is lspci
<Jeeves_Moss> poz 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<poz> thank you
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, that was easy
<Jordan_U> gotoguy: I think it's udisks / udev which auto mount removable disks, and I think that if the filesystem has a label then that label will be used instead of the UUID for the mountpoint.
<poz> I am new
<gotoguy> Okay thanks Jordan_U !
<Jordan_U> gotoguy: You're welcome.
<Jeeves_Moss> poz, we all started there.  don't worry
<gotoguy> I'll be back in bit.
<daniel> hello
<daniel> i need help
<daniel> again please
<Guest55454> i want to install nvidia 313.09 dirver on xubuntu but i cannot stop xserver
<Guest55454> don't know what is going wrong
<Guest55454> help me someone please
<Livid> Can I install Ubuntu server without creating a regular user?
<aeon-ltd> Livid: yeah you can just have sudo, but i would reccommend that
<aeon-ltd> *wouldn't
<Guest55454> guys help me please
<aeon-ltd> ^very important correction
<Guest55454> how can i stop xserver
<Guest55454> ??
<Guest55454> i wanna install a driver
<aeon-ltd> Guest55454: kill the process
<Guest55454> hm
<Jeeves_Moss> Guest35174, stopX
<Livid> I'm making a template for running in a cloud hypervisor
<Guest55454> and to start again?
<deper29> Guest55454: startx
<Jeeves_Moss> Guest35174, startX
<Guest55454> i'll  try
<Livid> So I'd like to just have root in a clean system
<Guest55454> guys just stopX in the terminal as root doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> Guest55454: try 'killall X'
<deper29> Guest55454: ctrl + alt + f1
<deper29> then 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<milamber> Guest55454: what terminal are you in? you should do ctrl + alt + f1 (i think ctrl + alt + f7 will get you back to the gui if it doesn't work)
<Guest55454> yes i am in there
<milamber> !restartx | Guest55454
<ubottu> Guest55454: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<deper29> Guest55454: sudo service lightdm stop
<milamber> Guest55454: instead of restart type stop
<erncic> Livid: you could give root a password and delete the regular user after install, but I don't think you can not create the regular user during the install.
<ner0x> Any reason firefox crashes immediately after use?
<milamber> Livid: can you provide more details? what do you mean by "creating a regular user?" what is your end goal?
<milamber> !details | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ner0x> milamber: I get no output at all. #: firefox   Boom. Crash handler.
<milamber> ner0x: have you started it from the console and have you checked the bug database?
<ner0x> milamber: Started from console. Gives exactly NULL to stdout or stderr
<jennie> I updated os via "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" command and I did this ,lin@lin-desktop:~$ uname Linux ,lin@lin-desktop:~$ lsb_release  No LSB modules are available to check version. How do i know that my os is latest from 1204 ?
<milamber> jennie: lsb_release -a
<ner0x> milamber: Not new to linux at all. Glad to give as much information as you like. strace of the launch in a paste? I was like "What the hell am I going to show the channel..."
<jennie> it is still showing 1204, how to update ?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jennie> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" , what this command is for ?
<milamber> ner0x: welp, next step is did you check the bug database? has this already been reported?
<milamber> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mvt007geek> hi people. i am trying to install ybuntu on pandaboard. i am doing what has been said in  http://pharos.ece.utexas.edu/wiki/index.php/How_to_Install_Ubuntu_on_the_Panda_Board
<jennie> what it downloaded "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ? wasnt it suppose to upgrade os ? some user from here told me this command
<ner0x> milamber: I did, after a good google search as well I get pummeled with at least 20 different "reasons" why this could happen. And they wonder why I use chrome. :)
<milamber> ner0x: fair enough, versions of ubuntu and firefox?
<mvt007geek> i did  gunzip -c ubunut_omap4_image_file.img.gz | sudo dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdb but nothing happend
<mvt007geek> i am so worry if i did something wrong
<deper29> mvt007geek: you had the command wrong
<mvt007geek> deper29:  i used this  exactly :  gunzip -c ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz | sudo dd bs=4M of=/dev/sdb
<deper29> mvt007geek: you pasted ubunut
<erncic> jennie, you want sudo do-release-upgrade
<devxdev> mvt007geek, #pandaboard
<ner0x> milamber: Precise Pangolin(Using Xubuntu), Mozilla Firefox 17.0.1
<mvt007geek> deper29:  i did that...no answer
<mvt007geek> :(
<deper29> mvt007geek: mvt007geek i don't think dd works like thta
<mvt007geek> deper29:  i am not so familiar with dd.i just did like that website.
<deper29> mvt007geek: first, gunzip ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz
<deper29> or whatever the file is called
<milamber> ner0x: can you pastebin what the crash handler is trying to send?
<Supercomp> how to prevent passwords appearing in Passwords and encryption keys
<deper29> if you look in your directory after, you will see that you have a .img file
<mvt007geek> deper29:  ok.what should i do next?
<deper29> then, you want to do 'sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/your/.img of=/dev/sdX where X is b in your case. be *very* careful with this command
<deper29> make sure sdb is your usb or cd or something, and not your current drive that you are booted from or a windows partition or something
<ner0x> milamber: I sure can. http://pastebin.com/0hishFfS
<mvt007geek> deper29: all my partiions are sda. but shouldn't i copy image into sdcard then do all of these things you said?
<deper29> mvt007geek: no
<deper29> you are trying to make a bootable image, yes?
<mvt007geek> yes i think :)
<milamber> ner0x: and just for the sake of asking it, how are you handling flash?
<ner0x> milamber: flashplayer-plugin I would assume. Nothing past the norm.
<deper29> mvt007geek: make sure your sdcard is unmounted then
<deper29> and after that, just execute the command I gave you
<deper29> it will write the image to your sdcard
<deper29> and make it bootable
<milamber> ner0x: can you do a firefox --debug with gdb?
<mvt007geek> deper29: ok. i will do it.:)
<ner0x> milamber: To be honest, I'm just going to switch over to chromium for the testing.
<ner0x> milamber: I do appreciate your help though. (Just don't want to spend any real time on this since it's not a priority #1)
<milamber> ner0x: fair enough, good computing
<ner0x> milamber: Likewise. Thanks.
<milamber> mvt007geek: just for the sake of saying it, there are often additional, complicated setting for having machines boot the sd card. be prepared for that to be a potential issue (unless you have already researched it for your specific system)
<krishna_> can anyone tell me how to register ubuntu system
<krishna_> ??
<krishna_> and how to raise the ticket in ubuntu??
<milamber> krishna_: what do you mean register ubuntu system?
<milamber> !bug | krishna_
<ubottu> krishna_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<krishna_> just like...registering redhat system with rhn..and how we will get the support of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> krishna_: Do you want paid support?
<krishna_> yes
<Jordan_U> krishna_: You can get that through Canonical, http://www.canonical.com/ .
<Nordom> to get a vm to work on another drive ur first need to install the os to the drive right?
<krishna_> that is ok..one of my client want to take a support from ubuntu..for some query..then how we will reach the ubuntu without registering the system..bcoz i m new in ubuntu
<thoonai> hey, since 11.10 im regurlarly having failing installations from alternate media. whats happening with ubuntu alternate?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: I don't understand the question, could you please rephrase it?
<Nordom> I want to get a vm working, and I have a new hard drive, do I need to install windows on it first before I make it vm?
<avinash> hai krishna
<Jordan_U> thoonai: Well, with Ubuntu 12.10 there is technically no longer any alternate install media (though the netinstall iso uses Debian Installer).
<krishna_> hi avinash
<Jordan_U> Nordom: VM meaning virtual machine?
<Nordom> jordan_U correct
<avinash> how are you krishna
<avinash> i am new to ubuntu
<avinash> you from andhra?
<thoonai> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> Nordom: I still don't understand the question. Do you understand the difference between a "host" OS and a "guest" OS?
<krishna_> no avinash..i m from rajashthan
<avinash> is this a chat room?
<mvt007geek> deper29:  i did the first step.that was successful.now i am doing        root@debian:/home/ossl2/Downloads# sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img of=/dev/sdb
<mvt007geek> is sometjhing bad happend because it's a long time nothing happend
<Jordan_U> avinash: In that IRC stands for Internet Relay Chat, yes. But it's only for Ubuntu support related discussion, not for general chatting ( #ubuntu-offtopic is a great channel for that ).
<avinash> what is gnome?
<avinash> is it a shell?
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: That is expected to take a long time, and give no output (unless you send dd a signal to print its current progress).
<mvt007geek> Jordan_U:  so there is no problem yes?  :)
<Nordom> jordan_u no I dont
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: There is no problem. And if you run "sudo pkill -USR1 dd" then dd should print out how far along it is.
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: (run that in another terminal that is)
<deper29> mvt007geek: takes a while, just wait
<deper29> and if you are root, you don't need to sudo
<mvt007geek> i did that. :p will it make problem?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: OK. Let's say that I take a real physical computer and install Ubuntu on it. So far we have no virtual machines.
<helmut_> hi
<deper29> mvt007geek: no, it shouldn't
<Nordom> jordan_u I am following u
<mvt007geek> Jordan_U: i did pkill -USR1 dd
<Jordan_U> Nordom: If I then install VirtualBox (a piece of virtualization software) in that Ubuntu installation, and create a new virtual machine, then my Ubuntu installation is considered a "host OS", it's running on the actual hardware and hosting one or more virtual machines.
<mvt007geek> nothing happend
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: Look at the terminal that you ran the dd command in. It's dd that actually prints the update, not pkill.
<Nordom> Jordan_U: I am still following, and have understood vms work this way
<mvt007geek> u told me do that. and i did sudo pkill -USR1 dd"   what exactly this command do?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: If I install Windows in one of those virtual machines, then that Windows installation is a "guest OS", it's not running on the real hardware.
<Nordom> Jordan_U: I understand this as well
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: It sends a signal of type USR1 to all processes whose name matches the pattern "dd".
<deper29> mvt007geek: you have to restart now
<deper29> that killed the process
<deper29> has anyone here played with xmonad at all?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: OK. If you want to store a virtual machine on an external hard drive you can simply copy over the virtual drive (which will be a file or a set of files, depending on what virtual machine software you're using).
<mvt007geek> jordan_u so you killed my process?!!!
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: No.
<Nordom> Jordan_U:  the other day I had someone help me install a windows vm using virtual box, I wanted the vm to use the same data as my real windows partition... unfortunately it didnt work because ubuntu and windows where on the same hard drive... I would still like to do this, but wonder if I need windows installed on it first
<deper29> mvt007geek: my bad, i'm an idiot. should still be running
<deper29> apologies
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: kill and pkill are poorly named utilities, they are utilities that send signals to processes. The most commonly used signals happen to be SIGTERM and SIGKILL which will kill the process (one nicely, the other forcefully), but there are other signals (like USR1) that do other things.
<Nordom> Jordan_U:  if this type of setup is impossible do to the nature of a VM, then all I need to do is format the new drive and then use virtualbox to install a windows vm on that new drive? I am currently not using any vms on this machine
<mvt007geek> deper29: oh.no matter my friend.take it easy :)
<mvt007geek> jordan_u thanks. i learnt something new today
<thoonai> help :) i need help to read my log, anybody willing to help?
<nydel> thoonai: what log is that?
<deper29> thoonai: where is your log?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: OK, so you had a Windows installation that was being used both as an OS running on the bare metal, and as a guest OS running under virtualbox, correct?
<thoonai> http://pastebin.com/adGSM15p
<thoonai> thx nydel deper29
<thoonai> at the very end ....
<mvt007geek> here is the final of that commans . at last : :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461364/
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: You're welcome.
<Nordom> Jordan_U: I had that yet, but I wasn't able to use the REAL windows OS's data in my GUEST windows OS vm, because they were on the same hard drive. I would still like to do this, and bought a new hard drive for this perpose and wondering in order to do this type of setup what my first step should be. All I have is a empty drive atm. I the windows that is located on the same drive as my ubuntu parti
<sexxxy> what does this crontab mean? 0 23 1 * *
<Nordom> partition will stay, but I will delete it after I can get the new hard drive with windows installed on it work as a VM / Host OS
<thoonai> sexxxy: every day marked as '1' at the hour '23' every week and month the job eill be executed
<sexxxy> thoonai, I want something to run every month only once
<sexxxy> thoonai, can you give me an example of that?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: OK, and you still want to be able to use the same Windows installation as either a guest OS or a "host OS" (or bare metal OS, as it's technically not a host OS unless there are virtual machines running under it).
<Jordan_U> Nordom: ?
<Nordom> jordan_U correct
<Nordom> Jordan_U: and I am asking what should be my first step
<thoonai> then it should look like 0 0 1 * * 'command'
<thoonai> sexxxy: then it should look like 0 0 1 * * 'command'
<sexxxy> thoonai, mine looks like that?
<sexxxy> what do you mean by every week?
<Jordan_U> Nordom: OK, I'm getting closer to understanding your situation but there are still some things that aren't clear. Did your friend make a virtual machine from this "bare metal" Windows installation by creating a virtual drive and copying the data from the partition over, or is he having VirtualBox actually use the partition? (both are possible)
<thoonai> sexxxy: just type @monthly :)
<sexxxy> thoonai, will it run at 12 at night?
<Nordom> Jordan_U: It was just some guy from the vbox channel, I am not sure which he tried, but I am guessing it was having Virtualbox use the paritition since there wasn't any copying
<thoonai> sexxxy: it should
<jimmacdonald> help, having difficulty updating in Ocelot.
<mvt007geek> deper29: i did those 2 steps.as i see here     http://pharos.ece.utexas.edu/wiki/index.php/How_to_Install_Ubuntu_on_the_Panda_Board        i should remove Sd card.shouldn't i copy the image into sd card before removing it?
<deper29> mvt007geek: dd wrote it to the sdcard
<jimmacdonald> keep getting a duplicate sources.list entry error, even though there is now duplicate entry.
<Jordan_U> jimmacdonald: Did you check all of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Name141> does the 64 bit version of ubuntu use more RAM than the 32 bit version?
<Nordom> Jordan_U: Did this answer your question?
<jimmacdonald> Jordan_U: here's the error
<Jordan_U> Nordom: Yes.
<jimmacdonald> : Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Nordom> Jordan_U: do you have any suggestions or a guide that I could follow to make this happen?
<jimmacdonald> based on that I did a find /var/lib/apt/lists -name precise_partner -delete
<RishabhTatiraju> Hi
<RishabhTatiraju> Wanna know one thing
<Name141> or is there any other reason I'd want to run the 32bit version over the 64 bit one?
<RishabhTatiraju> Does "Install Over Win7" format all my partitions?
<RishabhTatiraju> or doesit only format the windows partition?
<Nordom> Name141:  32bit if your cpu doesnt support 64,otherwise 64 is the better option
<milamber> Name141: define "use" more ram
<milamber> Name141: how much ram do you have in your system?
<RishabhTatiraju> pls help
<Jordan_U> Nordom: If it's the same partition when being run bare metal and as a guest, the by definition it‘s the same data. So I still don't understand the question / problem.
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: yes, that would reformat everything, including the win recovery partition
<RishabhTatiraju> So all my 3 partitions will go?
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: if you want to dual boot there should be an "intall alongside" option
<Name141> milamber: 2 GBs.  "use more RAM like Windows 7 64bit 'used' more RAM than the 32bit doing 'nothing'"
<mvt007geek> deper29: i did all of those 2   steps .before do it was like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461388/   and after doing them it's like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461389/
<mvt007geek> am i dod it right?
<mvt007geek> *did
<Nordom> Jordan_U:  can this be done if the windows parition and ubuntu parition are on the same drive?
<milamber> Name141: the reason i asked is that for greater than four gigs of ram, if you want to use the 32 bit os and more ram, you have to have a specific kernel type
<milamber> Name141: that being said, the 32 bit will probably be your best bet
<Jordan_U> Nordom: Yes.
<Nordom> milamber: Name141: correction 32bit can only use 3.5ish gigs of ram
<Name141> milamber: So even in linux, 64bit uses more RAM doing diddly squat ?
<Nordom> Name141: 64 bit doesnt use more ram, it allows more ACCESS to ram, and basically lets your 64 chipset run at full power.... if u have a 32bit chipset then you cannot run 64 bit os anyways
<Jordan_U> Nordom: The only thing I'm almost certain of at the moment is that you didn't need to buy another drive. Hopefully you still have use for it or can return it.
<milamber> Name141: there are a lot of variables there, including what services you are running. if resource usage is something you are particularly concerned about, you may want to look at xubuntu or lubuntu
<Name141> Nordom: It's an E2160 CPU
<Nordom> Jordan_U: it not aproblem I can always use a nother drive ;)
<Nordom> Name141: according to google ur chip is 64 bit compatatible... but you really dont need 64 bit unless you are upgrading your ram
<Jordan_U> Nordom: Now that you know that, is there more you have questions about?
<Name141> Nordom: I'm not buying DDR2 RAM , no.
<thoonai> Name141: why?
<RishabhTatiraju> Well, my installation is stuck at Acquiring File 31 of 81
<Name141> thoonai: It's an older system.
<thoonai> ok
<Nordom> Jordan_U: You wouldnt know how I could set it up? I tried google guides but apparently they are out of date
<Name141> Anyway, I wouldn't see any benefit from the 64bit version ?
<Jordan_U> Name141: Some things will run faster.
<msh> Hi every body.i have ubuntu 12.04 with firefox 17.0.1 and i have a problem to run flash sites , Can any body help me please.????
<Nordom> Name141: there are benefits but I doubt you'd care... the biggest benifit would be the ram. To you the rest would be pretty small benefits in comparison
<thoonai> msh: tried installing flash?
<RishabhTatiraju> It has been 10 minutes now...
<RishabhTatiraju> Its still Acquiring file 31 of 81
<RishabhTatiraju> sorry, Retrieving File
<milamber> !info flashplugin-installer | msh
<ubottu> msh: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Nordom> Name141: http://www.ehow.com/list_6540892_benefits-vs_-32-bit-os_.html <--- for you but like I said other the ram its pretty small
<RishabhTatiraju> Anyone?
<RishabhTatiraju> ?
<msh> thanks i installed flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.12.04.1 but i have still the problem Is there any settings to fix??
<thoonai> msh: I must go im sorry hope youll find a solution
<milamber> msh: did you restart the browser?
<msh> thoonai, thanks bye
<Name141> Nordom: I might as well just download the 64 bit one and run with it I guess.
<msh> milamber, hi , yes i restart my whole system several times but it didn't fix.
<milamber> msh: so after you installed the flash plugin you have restarted the browser?
<Valk0010> Hey anybody around that could answer a question for me
<msh> milamber, yes i try. thank you so much.
<milamber> !ask | Valk0010
<ubottu> Valk0010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Valk0010> I just recently read the ubuntu site, and it said, that ubuntu is compatible with microsoft office
<Valk0010> and I am wondering what they mean by that
<milamber> msh: then can you pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash
<Valk0010> sorry about, the heavy use of enter and the hesistance, its like 4 am where i live so I wasn't sure if anyone was around
<msh> milamber, oh yes i remember that i didn't restart my browser.
<Name141> that they have Libreoffice probably
<milamber> Valk0010: the default office suit in ubuntu (libreoffice) is able to open and edit microsoft documents
<Valk0010> well the reason i was shocked, was they had the office symbols like word and everything
<RishabhTatiraju> Hi, need ugent help now
<milamber> Valk0010: be weary; however, medium to complex edits don't translate perfectly
<RishabhTatiraju> My monitor says "Input not in range"
<Jordan_U> Valk0010: You can also run some versions of Microsoft Word via wine, but I'm pretty sure that's not what they were referring to.
<Valk0010> yeah its one of the reasons I am thinking about going back to windows
<Valk0010> I am thinking about heading back to college, and I don't need compatability headaches
<Artemis3> you could simply use a virtual machine and use real windows with it
<Valk0010> the virtual machine thing
<Valk0010> how would you recommend going about doing that
<aeon-ltd> Valk0010: vbox
<Valk0010> I tried that, and could never get it to work
<Artemis3> install a clean windows only with the must have packages, such as office
<Valk0010> dunno why
<milamber> Valk0010: i just finished my master's using only linux. everything that you will need to open you will be able to. (the formatting just might not be perfect). whenever i had to turn anything in i just submitted via pdf
<Artemis3> in that case your virtual machine is only "just in case"
<milamber> Valk0010: so unless you are going to be in a major that requires some sort of windows-only software, i would say you don't have to switch back
<Valk0010> yeah I didn't have many problems in high school when I used linux
<Valk0010> mostly cause I only did very basic stuff
<msh> milamber, The output of your command is : ii  flashplugin-installer    11.2.202.258ubuntu0.12.04.1       Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Valk0010> yeah I probably shouldn't worry about it
<milamber> msh: the last comment you made was that you had not restarted the browser. have you since restarted it? and if you haven't, just for the sake of it, please restart the browser
<Valk0010> I love ubuntu
<milamber> bug 1 :)
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<msh> milamber, ok thanks.
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber, my ubuntu installation was unsuccessful, now when i try to boot the pc, it says "Input out of Range" and now when i try to reinstall it is onnly showing a black screen with a blinking underscore"
<Valk0010> so Rishabh, what are you trying to do now
<RishabhTatiraju> I am trying to reinstall Ubuntu
<Valk0010> ever thought about, downloading darik nuke and boot
<Valk0010> running that
<RishabhTatiraju> what?
<Valk0010> and then after that reinstalling ubuntu
<Valk0010> darik nuke and boot will totally wipe your harddrive clean of everything
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: 1.) did you abort your initial installation? 2.) did you verify the install media before you used it 3.) do you have access to another machine to download another iso?
<Valk0010> which will allow ubuntu to install everything you need
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber, it was stuck up in Reading data 31 of 81 for 30 minutes so i clicked skip
<RishabhTatiraju> I have the ISO with me
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: are you able to boot to the install media?
<RishabhTatiraju> I was able to before. Not now, milamber
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: that's odd. what is happening now?
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: and did you try to manually configure anything for the install?
<RishabhTatiraju> After i skipped the file
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: and how old is the machine you are doing this on
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber, 6 years old
<RishabhTatiraju> it ran 11.04 before
<RishabhTatiraju> then i switched to Win 7
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: ok, so what happens when you try to boot to the media now?
<RishabhTatiraju> So, when i skipped the file, it took a few moments and it said installation successful
<RishabhTatiraju> Nothing
<RishabhTatiraju> It just shows a blinking "_"
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: at this point, i would recommend downloading the alternate installer, verifying the media, and then trying that
<RishabhTatiraju> Okay ... Well what about the ISO file that i have
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: Do you see anything other than input out of range if you hold shift during boot?
<RishabhTatiraju> Just a sec, i will see that waht you just said
<jsh_> Hey guys, I just installed 12.10 and rebooted, and I get an error that reads: [26.969996] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:10]. How should I fix this?
<RishabhTatiraju> Jordan_U
<RishabhTatiraju> My monitor does not work
<msh> milamber, first thank you for your Patience to answer and second i restarted my firefox but my problem resists.
<milamber> msh: are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<msh> milamber, ubuntu 32 bit but my computer is 64 bit
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber, it seems that it has booted.
<RishabhTatiraju> Can i install and repair ubuntu if possible?
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: And when you try to boot from the drive that you booted from to install Ubuntu, you just get a blinking cursor?
<RishabhTatiraju> Jordan_U, if you leave it for a while Ubuntu boots up
<RishabhTatiraju> but i am sure my setup is incompletely installed
<RishabhTatiraju> Is there any online repair option?
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: No, I don't think that it is at all.
<milamber> msh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/default/grub (if you don't know how to do that, I can go into more detail).
<RishabhTatiraju> please tell me more
<RishabhTatiraju> let me just be right back
<PyroNoob> Could someone help me installing Sun's version of Java?...
<milamber> !java | PyroNoob
<ubottu> PyroNoob: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<shaokc> how to use compiz in ubuntu12.10?
<penguinman> compiz is the window manager unity uses by default
<penguinman> so you're using it already :)
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com is a service that allows you to paste large amounts of text and then share a link to that text here so that you don't flood the channel. We're going to edit the file /etc/default/grub , which is a system file and thus you need to be root to edit it. To open /etc/default/grub as root run "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" in a terminal and it will open a window in a text editor with the ...
<shaokc> thank you
<Jordan_U> ... file. Copy and paste the contents of the file to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and then post the link that generates here.
<RishabhTatiraju> Ok
<RishabhTatiraju> i have now tried reinstalling
<RishabhTatiraju> The disc boots now. Magical!
<RishabhTatiraju> I am planning to completely reinstall everything
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: No need to re-install.
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: Your installation completed successfully. The problem you're having is specific to your hardware.
<RishabhTatiraju> I lost my partitions which i need
<RishabhTatiraju> Jordan_U
<RishabhTatiraju> i skipped installation files while in the previous installation
<RishabhTatiraju> Language files are missing
<RishabhTatiraju> Fie System cannot be accessed
<Jordan_U> RishabhTatiraju: What file system can't be accessed? I'm going to sleep soon, so I probably won't be here when your new installation is finished. You'll want to comment out the line "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub to be able to see output on the screen during boot. Someone else here should be able to help you do that if you tell them that that's exactly what you want to do.
<RishabhTatiraju> Ok now nothing is responding
<RishabhTatiraju> Jordan_U and milamber
<RishabhTatiraju> ok now i want to install Ubuntu, first making 3 partitions
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: it seems like your system is just taking longer than you think it should
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: i would verify the media
<ctsck> hi,guys
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: and then let the installer auto-partition
<ctsck> i am new here
<RishabhTatiraju> Auto Partition
<ctsck> i come from china
<RishabhTatiraju> ?
<RishabhTatiraju> I need 3 partitions
<RishabhTatiraju> with one having Ubuntu
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: ok, why do you need three partitions?
<RishabhTatiraju> I need them as i may switch to Windows 7 later
<RishabhTatiraju> i need to keep files in them
<ya0i> guys, pls help me, how do I remove themes from ubuntu 12.10?
<ya0i> i cannot delete the file from the the themes folder
<cfhowlett> !cn|ctsck
<ubottu> ctsck: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: let the installer do it automatically and if you decide you want to install windows again, you can shrink that partition
<RishabhTatiraju> The installer makes it to 1 large partition
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: it seems like a waste to have an empty partition just in case, and ubuntu will probably create several smaller partitions
<milamber> RishabhTatiraju: i doubt it, it will use the whole disk, but it will create several partitions
<RishabhTatiraju> No it shows only 1
<RishabhTatiraju> let me just screenshot it
<ya0i> guys, pls help me, how do I remove themes from ubuntu 12.10?  i cannot delete the file from the the themes folder
<milamber> ya0i: what error are you getting?
<ya0i> i just cant click the delete button after i right click the file
<ya0i> is there anyway i can delete it from the terminal?
<penguinman> ya0i, which themes folder? your home/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<ya0i> the usr/share/themes
<penguinman> ya0i, ok, permissions issue then. just run gksu nautilus from a command line
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber, here i am making my own partition
<penguinman> ya0i, or sudo rm -r /path/to/theme/folder/
<RishabhTatiraju> it says /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<ya0i> ok lemme try...
<Lukas1321> Problem with Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit: When talking on Skype, the sound becomes weird, and to fix it for a minute I have to change the sound mode. How do I fix it permanentlt?
<ya0i> it worked! thanks dude!
<penguinman> no prob
<Lukas1321> Can someone help me? Problem with Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit: When talking on Skype, the sound suddenly becomes distorted, and to fix it temporarily I have to change the sound mode but it comes back after  about a minute. How do I fix it permanently?
<shail> hi
<shail> i am new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> shail: greetings.
<shail> but while trying to ubuntu on core i3 with intel BN75EN motherboard
<shail> it is not allowing me to install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> shail: what exactly happens
<shail> the installation does not startrs
<shail> and greetings to you also
<cfhowlett> shail: does the computer boot up at all?
<shail> computer boots up but the installation does not starts
<shail> sometimes it shows multiple pointers
<shail> some times some junk charactors
<cfhowlett> shail:ahhh.  OK. Couple of questions ...
<cfhowlett> shail: are you booting from a cdrom or USB stick and what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<contecisco> ciao
<cfhowlett> !it|contecisco:
<ubottu> contecisco:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shail> i tried with 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> shail: on a cdrom?
<shail> and even with 11
<shail> yes DVD
<cfhowlett> shail: OK.  Did you verify the iso?
<shail> yes it is correct
<shail> do i need to change anything in BIOS
<cfhowlett> shail: then I'd suspect a graphics card issue ..
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|shail:
<ubottu> shail:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shail> but its intel onboard graphics
<shail> anyplace where i can check HCL for ubuntu 12.04
<penguinman> intel graphincs are usually pretty good. intel actually releases the source for them
<cfhowlett> shail: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<shail> ok let me check
<shail> will revert
<shail> thanx a ton for help
<cfhowlett> shail: good luck and happy festivus
<shail> yeah same to you buddy
<shail> the certification page does not show anything about intel
<cfhowlett> shail: as intel usually "just works" - I'd suggest you try the nomodeset boot option and see what happens
<shail> ok
<shail> will check
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to do a command and have the result from that command go to another, like $result = locate foo --> cd $result
<penguinman> bonhoeffer, yup, pipes.
<penguinman> bonhoeffer, for example "cat example.txt | grep 'hello world'" pipes the output of cat to grep
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: cd "$(locate foo)"
<bekks> Useless use of cat. "grep hello filename"
<penguinman> i know, but it was to ilustarte a point
<Jordan_U> bonhoeffer: Note that that will break if there is more than one result, or if the result is not a directory.
<bonhoeffer> nice!
<bonhoeffer> Jordan_U, yes, got it
<beaky> hello
<beaky> I accidentaly a space when I entered sudo chmod 600 -R /home/beaky/sources/ :( what do I do now
<cfhowlett> beaky: greetigns
<bekks> beaky: And where was that space?
<beaky> right before home :(
<bekks> beaky: So it ran on / ?
<beaky> yes
<penguinman> recursively...
<bekks> Then you have to grab your backup and restore it, or you have to reinstall.
<beaky> ah, so not much Ican do from inside the system
<beaky> guess I'll restore
<penguinman> no since youre coreutils won't even run now
<bekks> beaky: You cant do anything anymore, you have to restore or reinstall.
<RishabhTatiraju> penguinman
<beaky> maybe I can do magic from bash :D
<beaky> using the bash builtins*
<RishabhTatiraju> I have made 3 partitions
<RishabhTatiraju> So the one i want to have ubuntu on should be an ext4 file system right?
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber
<mashbro> hello
<anonymous_> Hey
<mashbro> When I'm trying to add file to /var/www it says I don't have enough permission.
<mashbro> is there any way for me to set the permissions so that I don't have to login as administrator every time?
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to find out what a usb-to-serial adapter is mapped as, can i tail dmseg as i plug in?
<bonhoeffer> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0fcf:1004 Dynastream Innovations, Inc. <-- my device, is it /dev/ttyUSB[0-9]?
<pritesh> During the installation of packages getting error "The following packages have unmet dependencies" and showing some packages name.
<pritesh> any one tell me how to solve it
<bonhoeffer> got it tail'd var/log/syslog
<kylescottmcgill> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing ?
<kylescottmcgill> pritesh: ^
<invariant> How can I delete embedded files from a PDF file?
<pritesh> kylescottmcgill still getting the unmet errot
<kylescottmcgill> can you paste the package your trying to install and the error message at pastie or something
<pritesh> kylescottmcgill      "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<pritesh> Reading package lists... Done
<pritesh> Building dependency tree
<pritesh> Reading state information... Done
<pritesh> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> pritesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pritesh> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<kylescottmcgill> pritesh: sudo apt-get install -uf phpmyadmin try this
<kylescottmcgill> it might give you more of an answer
<kylescottmcgill> also
<kylescottmcgill> phpmyadmin is easy to install without using the package
<pritesh> its just a sample
<pritesh> yesterday i am getting the error for jdk
<pritesh> then i installed it manually
<cristian_c> tomreyn, I've looked for xkb. but in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/ I've found nothing :(
<kylescottmcgill> there will be something stopping it from being upgraded, of having those deps met, you need to find out what those are prior to being able to upgrade, also, your not using other PPA's that would conflict with the normal Ubuntu ones are you?
<kylescottmcgill> you could be also ahead
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: locate xkb | grep X11
<cristian_c> tomreyn, In /etc/x11/ there is not xorg.conf.d, but xkb, that is empty :(
<cristian_c> tomreyn, In dconf-editor there is not settings-daemon in org.gnome :(
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, where can I find commands? :)
<tomreyn> cristian_c: are you talking to me? in which context?
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: what do you mean commands, the above command i pasted should find all xkb files/folders on your computer, and grep will find all the X11 ones
<mashbro> Hi everyone. I did a lot of googling but no luck. I install mysql, phpmyadmin and php on my ‌linux mint system but now, the problem is that I can't copy/edit/write-to the /var/www folder. Can someone please help?
<auronandace> !mint | mashbro
<ubottu> mashbro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pritesh> still getting error during installation of any package error is "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<kylescottmcgill> chmod -R 777 /var/www
<kylescottmcgill> only if this is local though
<kylescottmcgill> 777 is bad practice
<mashbro> auronandace: Okay.
<cristian_c> tomreyn, I'm looking for multimedia keys info
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I'm looking for multimedia keys commands
<cristian_c> tomreyn, kylescottmcgill, any other ideas?
<tomreyn> cristian_c: oh, right, we talked yesterday. well, as i said once or twice, i don't know how to help you, would have to search myself, which you can do yourself, too.
<cristian_c> tomreyn, I've searched it, as you have told me
<cristian_c> :)
<tomreyn> cristian_c: well my point is: i cannot help you (and please respect this).
<Guest200899> ciao
<cristian_c> tomreyn, ok
<Guest200899> !list
<ubottu> Guest200899: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> Guest200899: greetings
<Guest200899> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: whats your keyboard? you can use some other X apps to find out if the keycode is being registered, if its not, then you need to use the drivers provided by the manufacture, if there are no linux ones, then your out of luck
<qnon> How should I connect to a irc server with password (not nick password) using empathy?
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: you need to sudo apt-get install xev
<kylescottmcgill> or xorg-xev
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I think xev is installed
<kylescottmcgill> then if you run xev inside terminal, and start bashing the keys you are missing, does it reply with anything?
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, but I'm not searching keycodes, but commands
<cristian_c> *I'm searching commands
<kylescottmcgill> Your keyboard doesnt send commands
<kylescottmcgill> Wait, do you mean you have some Multimedia Keys, and you want them to launch certain things, like Browser, would launch Chrome opposed to Firefox etc?
<kylescottmcgill> in that case, you need to change the default Browser inside Ubuntu, same goes for the Email client, and for the Play Keys, these should be picked up by whatever application you are running, eg SMplayer or something
<kylescottmcgill> you might need to fill me in on exactly what your trying to do
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, xev is installed. I've launched it also. But it doesn't help me, because I'm trying to discover what commands gnome uses for these multimedia keys
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, keys work but I don't know what commands they use
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, any ideas?
<xzin> Hi, I installed an Apache server and PHP and MySQL and when I install phpMyAdmin I get this error: http://149.154.159.144/phpMyAdmin/
<kylescottmcgill> the same for all, Window Managers
<xzin> Can someone help?
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, but I don't find any info
<cristian_c> :(
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys they respond the same way the A - Z keys work
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c:
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<xzin> Nevermind I've found out.
<xzin> How can I view how much disk space is left on my server?
<xzin> When I try to install something I get this error: "FATAL -> Failed to fork."
<VeRon> On server?
<kylescottmcgill> xzin: df -h
<xzin> ye
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, in /etc/init.d7 there is not bootmisc.sh :(
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I don't know what files contain these info
<cristian_c> *init.d/
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: im not sure what you need in init.d, but none of your keyboard things will be in there
<qnon> figured it out my self,  thanks anyhow :)
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I try to search in /usr/local/share/kbd/
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: its /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: please run,  locate xkb | grep X11
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I've typed it
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, what directory in /usr/share/X11/xkb/ ?
<falematte> Hello guys! Anyone knows if is possible to partition an usb to have a bootable linux system on it and a data partition too?
<MonkeyDust> !usb | falematte read this
<ubottu> falematte read this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kylescottmcgill> all of your associated xkb files
<kylescottmcgill> past what the kernel is doing
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, compat, geometry, keycodes, keymap, rules (already checked), semantics, symbols, types
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, kernel?
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, these are directories in /usr/share/X11/xkb/
<kylescottmcgill> Yeah, im still not sure what your trying to do, the commands that are sent are things like 86 or 45 etc, the keys you press will never run a command, for the keys that are pressed the default application is launched, if you have some other special keys that dont do anything, they you will need to find the drivers for them, i have a Razer Black Widow 2013, with 5 Macro Keys on the side, that do nothing, because there are no Linux drivers for it, 
<kylescottmcgill> then you will need to find**
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, but a keys pressed run an action
<cristian_c>  = command
<cristian_c> *a key
<kylescottmcgill> what key are you presseing
<kylescottmcgill> pressing*
<XATRIX> Hi guys, when there will be a new version of awesome WM in updates ?
<XATRIX> It was a major updates for
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, for example, mute/unmute
<cristian_c> for example
<MonkeyDust> XATRIX  guess you can read such things on launchpad
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I don't know what files contain these info in gnome 2
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: those keys are picked up by the terminal
<kylescottmcgill> ah
<kylescottmcgill> those keys are picked up by the kernal
<kylescottmcgill> kernel **
<XATRIX> Yea, you're right
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, ok, but where the commands are contained?
<cristian_c> keycode -> action (mapping)
<cristian_c> in the kernel source?
<kylescottmcgill> some yes
<kylescottmcgill> not all thopugh
<kylescottmcgill> cristian_c: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<kylescottmcgill> as far as im aware, there is no one list that contains all the Keycode -> Actions
<kylescottmcgill> of no file that represents the above
<kylescottmcgill> they are picked up by Linux Kernel, X11, Gnome all in different spots
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I've already looked at gconf-editor
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, this is a mistery
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, I'd like to discover it
<RishabhTatiraju> does anybody know how to change Screen resolution?
<RishabhTatiraju> does anybody know how to change Screen resolution?
<RishabhTatiraju> does anybody know how to change Screen resolution?
<FloodBot1> RishabhTatiraju: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, but I don't know where I can find it :(
<kylescottmcgill> http://developer.gnome.org/
<RishabhTatiraju> kylescottmcgill
<kylescottmcgill> but i dont know where you would find Gnome 2
<cristian_c> kylescottmcgill, ok
<RishabhTatiraju> how can i change system resolution?
<kylescottmcgill> RishabhTatiraju: please specify what you are trying to do, there is at least three places i can think of that you can change the screen res
<Guest56409> use tje settings
<RishabhTatiraju> anybody knows?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | RishabhTatiraju
<ubottu> RishabhTatiraju: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kylescottmcgill> xrandr, System Settings, Bios Boot Codes
<RishabhTatiraju> Well, i want to change screen resolution everywhere
<kylescottmcgill> sprry, grub boot codes
<RishabhTatiraju> the current resolution is lowing down the PC
<kylescottmcgill> xrandr -q
<kylescottmcgill> will give you a list of configurations you can choose
<kylescottmcgill> System Settings would be a better option
<kylescottmcgill> what Window Manager are you using?
<RishabhTatiraju> I just installed ubuntu
<RishabhTatiraju> and i am trying to minimize lag
<RishabhTatiraju> so reducing the resolution of the screen
<the_dark_knight> Hi, when I try to install a package - php5-fpm it gives an error - http://www.bpaste.net/raw/wrvy9E3A6mMdhCF08zcz/ . Please help me resolve this.
<xzin> Can Skype be used in the Terminal, without a GUI?
<kylescottmcgill> xzin: no
<RishabhTatiraju> So where can i find resolution settings?
<kylescottmcgill> xrandr -q
<RishabhTatiraju> didnt get u
<kylescottmcgill> open your terminal and type xrandr -q
<RishabhTatiraju> okay
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello  everyone..  quick question  ..My toshiba sattelitte runs very VERY hot  i have tried to load the toshiba module and i get FATAL: Module toshiba not found.
<MonkeyDust> RishabhTatiraju  system settings > display
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas please?  Cheers
<falematte> Hello guys! Anyone knows if is possible to partition an usb to have a bootable linux system on it and a data partition too?
<RishabhTatiraju> oh thanks MonkeyDust
<mashbro> hello, anyone knows of a free vpn that works for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> mashbro  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<RishabhTatiraju> MonkeyDust, is there any way to reduce graphic settings?
<cfhowlett> mashbro: what country?
<mashbro> cfhowlett: India
<cfhowlett> mashbro: for FB?
<MonkeyDust> RishabhTatiraju  system settings or xrandr... or try arandr
<mashbro> cfhowlett: for spotify
<ejnahc> 이브에 아무 이유 없이 마인크 땅굴 파실분
<cfhowlett> mashbro: hmm.  Maybe this will be of some use.  I'm in china.  No Facebook and foreign VPN's are now officially illegal.  However ...
<RishabhTatiraju> MonkeyDust, when i open Dash Home, it lags and slows down
<RishabhTatiraju> i feel its due to Graphics
<mashbro> cfhowlett: what will be of some use?
<MonkeyDust> RishabhTatiraju  not a clue, i'm sure someone else can help better
<cfhowlett> mashbro: see this and adapt for your use maybe  http://rubyist-journal.com/2011/06/03/how-to-access-facebook-in-vietnam-using-hosts-file-under-osx/
<RishabhTatiraju> okay
<RishabhTatiraju> thanks anyway :)
<mashbro> cfhowlett: that domain expired lol.
 * mashbro reading the cached version. :P
<cfhowlett> mashbro: try this one  http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/asia-pacific/thailand/121213/bangkok-food-tours-reverse-brain-drain
<cfhowlett> mashbro: err this one http://blog.unblockbook.info/host-file-dns-problems-unblocking-facebook/
<mashbro> FYI, I am not on a Windows.
<cfhowlett> mashbro: I'm in Beijing.  Took 30 seconds and I was on facebook.  see this one for the best explanation  http://4rapiddev.com/internet/access-blocked-facebook-in-vietnamchina-using-google-dns-or-changing-hosts-file/
<mashbro> I didn't say you're in beijing. But I am not on windows. so how can i do something like that on linux?
<bekks> mashbro: By editing /etc/resolv.conf
<cfhowlett> mashbro: bottom of that page explains how to change your linux file
<cfhowlett> mashbro: quite similar to the OSX edit, fwiw
<mashbro> i have never used oSx.
<bekks> mashbro: Take a look in /etc/resolv.conf for your DNS servers and in /etc/hosts for... right, the hosts.
<cfhowlett> mashbro: I did sudo gedited my /etc/hosts
<mashbro> hmm
<cfhowlett> mashbro: of course, I don't know what the exact host addressed you would need for your program, but I'm sure it's searchable
<bekks> sudo for graphical applications is nonsense. Better use gksu
<eye2513> /mode $me +x
<xzin> I HACKED YOUR MOTHER'S PUSSY
<xzin> I made it cum.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> !ops|xzin
<ubottu> xzin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<xzin> cfhowett: I only said one thing
<Gara> what is name software connection modem broadband CDMA ?
<cfhowlett> Gara: cdma usually refers to cellphone.  I'm guessing it's a tethered connection.
<rreina> hello. My microphone records system's internal sound. Any workaround?
<xzin> h
<cfhowlett> rreina: turn off system sounds?
<xzin> HeLLo, I nEeD hElP wItH mY UbUnTu bOx I gEt ThIs ErRoR: "UnZiP: CoMmAnD nOt FoUnD"
<rreina> cfhowlett I need system sounds to do a video conference. The problem is my microphone captures all including the audio I'm listening in my headphones.
<cfhowlett> rreina: thinking hard but no immediate solution leaps to mind ...
<MonkeyDust> xzin  the caps makes you message hard to read
<xzin> MoNkEyDuSt: ArE yOu SuRe YoU cAnNoT rEaD iT I aM OcD
<matthewvz> xzin: apt-get install zip apt-get install unzip
<cfhowlett> rreina: wait, your mic is picking up your headphone audio?
<rreina> cfhowlett yes! that is the problem. Is annoying
<riqdiiz> cfho
<xzin> MaTtHeWvZ: ChEeRs!
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust: troll.  earlier post about "hacking your mom ..."
<MonkeyDust> ah
<xzin> No
<xzin> I jUsT nEeDeD hElP
<cfhowlett> rreina: wow.  OK.  Could you try lowering the mic gain settings?
<xzin> Ty
<xzin> Bb
<rreina> cfhowlett. Yes, it captures the same but less
<cfhowlett> rreina: is this your laptop mic?  or external?
<rreina> chhowlett external, and the problem persists whether I connect the in the front panel or in the back.
<rreina> and in Windows all is OK
<cfhowlett> rreina: also, maybe a different headphone?  Perhaps ear buds?  That way you can lower the volume ...
<cfhowlett> rreina: ah, so then it IS a setting issue ...
<rreina> I've tried it and the problem persists
<rreina> yes, maybe! I've tried pavucontrol (pulseaudio) and alsamixer
<cfhowlett> rreina: wow.  I am so sorry, but I can't think of a solution for this.  It does sound like your internal audio is being routed wrong ...
<riqdiiz> rreina try to change the capture device from the default
<rreina> cfhowlett Yes, it is. I've tried all the configurations
<rreina> riqdiiz can you tell me where to do that?
<bakery> Hi, could I ask a question about OpenVPN and public PP2P VPNs?
 * cfhowlett watches riqdiiz/rreina with great interest
<bakery> I'm wondering if I tunnel an OpenVPN SSH through a public PP2P VPN
<bakery> is that a secure connection?
<riqdiiz> rreina  sound properties.
<rreina> riqdiiz I have rear microphone front microphone and webcam microphone
<rreina> riqdiiz webcam and front is mutted and read is ok at 100% and captures all the sound
<rreina> rizdiiz are*
<rreina> riqdiiz rear microphone is selected as default
<riqdiiz> let them not share i/o .
<rreina> riqdiiz something more?
<rreina> riqdiiz anything else?
<riqdiiz> or else check your wiring system.
<tomreyn> bakery: as long as you are using OpenVPN properly, you can tunnel any network and it should still be secure.
<riqdiiz> try different  conference gadgets.
<bakery> ah, thank you
<bakery> just to check details:
<bakery> direct connection to PP2P service
<bakery> then run the OpenVPN connection through the PP2P
<bakery> that's okay, right? The PP2P service can't eavesdrop on me?
<tomreyn> bakery: there can be traffic analysis, and attempts to do man-in-the-middle attacks against you, but that's about it.
<tomreyn> so be sure to authenticate the endpoints, that's most important.
<bakery> How do I do that?
<tomreyn> i.e. dont just rely on DNS
<bakery> Well, the connection should be via IP...
<tomreyn> ensure you verify the certificates of both endpoints mutually
<bakery> Is that done with a standard OpenVPN installation?
<tomreyn> as with all symmetric encryption you need to verify the endpoints certificate through a different, reliable, channel.
<bakery> If I have both a client and server asymmetric key configured
<bakery> I shouldn't need a separate channel, right?
<bakery> My problem is that the local government is blocking my VPS access.
<tomreyn> bakery: you always need to ensure that the endpoint you are connecting to is the one you want to connect to. in most cases this means comparing fingerprints through a different, secure channel or better face-to-face.
<tomreyn> bakery: with a symmetric scheme you would have a shared secret which needs to be communicated through the other channel (or face-to-face) instead of fingerprints.
<bakery> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> this is to solve the fundamental problem of: how do i know that this guy who claims to be someone i was supposed to meet is really him.
<bakery> OpenVPN SSH involves an Asymmetric Key exchange
<BenderIsGreat34> hi, im trying to install a .deb package which has dependencies. i tried to install them with apt-get -f install but that removes the package itself.... how do i fix this?
<bakery> And with Asymmetric Key exchange for initial server verification, you don't need to worry about that provided the asymmetric key is sufficiently complex
<bakery> and given that you have it configured correctly
<BenderIsGreat34> anyone who can help me?
<tomreyn> bakery: you still need to ensure the authenticity of the endpoints of the communication separately. this takes place when you setup the initial ssh connection.
<riqdiiz> taskmanager disabled by administrator how can I enable it ?
<rreina> My microphone records internal audio despite of I'm using headphones. Any solution?
<tomreyn> BenderIsGreat34: if you used dpkg -i to install the package then ran apt-get -f install and it wanted to remove the package then it means it is unable to satisfy the dependencies. i.e. this package you installed is most likely not made for your version of ubuntu, or you lack some other apt sources. generally be sure you know what it means to install packages by dpkg directly, this can introduce serious problems.
<rreina> does anybody know a channel that could help me with my microphone problem?
<bakery> ked
<BenderIsGreat34> tomreyn: thanks! how can i figure out which dependencies cannot be fullfilled?
<tomreyn> BenderIsGreat34: dpkg -I package.deb | grep ^Depends
<tomreyn> this lists packages this package depends on
<BenderIsGreat34> so i need to check manually?
<ymasory> Is "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic" supposed to already exist on a 12.04 box? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html tells me to edit it
<tomreyn> BenderIsGreat34: once you have installed it, you can use apt-rdepends to query the dependencies, or just apt-get -f install with the additional "simulate" (-s) and "show version" (-V) options
<mashbro> Hello everyone.
<cfhowlett> mashbro: greetings
<rreina> I have stereo mix activated in Ubuntu and don't know how to disable it. Any help?
<mashbro> I have a wordpress installed in my localhost. When I try to update a plugin, it asks me for FTP details.
<mashbro> I think this is due to some wrong file permissions. So, what do I need to do to make this folder writable?
<tomreyn> BenderIsGreat34: i'm not aware of a way to do it automated if you only have a .deb file which is not installed, yet, and which isn't present in any of your configured APT sources.
<RishabhTatiraju> well, i cannot access certain websites with both chromium and firefox
<RishabhTatiraju> it include facebook and ehow
<RishabhTatiraju> anyone has a solution
<RishabhTatiraju> ?
<BenderIsGreat34> tomreyn: okay, thanks anyway =)
<tomreyn> ymasory: this is on 12.10:  $ dpkg -S /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<tomreyn> update-notifier-common: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<tomreyn> update-notifier-common is installed by default, i would think
<ymasory> tomreyn: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic.
<RishabhTatiraju> Does anybody know the answer to my question ?
<tomreyn> !patience | RishabhTatiraju
<ubottu> RishabhTatiraju: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ymasory> i'm 12.04LTS
<tomreyn> ymasory: does this report the package as installed ("ii" in the first column)? dpkg -l update-notifier-common
<ymasory> tomreyn: nope! No packages found matching update-notifier-common.
<falematte> Hello guys! Anyone knows if is possible to partition an usb to have a bootable linux system on it and a data partition too?
<bekks> falematte: Yes. It is possible.
<tomreyn> ymasory: okay, well if you would install it then it should be present on precise, too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/all/update-notifier-common/filelist
<bekks> falematte: And in addition, you can create a persistent USB installation.
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: what's the erro message, if any, what happens when you try to access these sites?
<falematte> bekks, Do you have any references or tutorials?
<ymasory> tomreyn: should i rm -rf the one i created before installing it?
<falematte> bekks, i just need a good linux distro for this. I remember there were some
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn
<mashbro>  chmod 777 www - this is what I did. I didn't get any outputs on terminal. is this normal? i didn't get any errors either. does that mean permissions were cahnged
<mashbro> ?
<RishabhTatiraju> it just keeps loading
<ikonia> mashbro: no errors is a good thing
<RishabhTatiraju> there is no response
<mashbro> ikonia: so, after changing the permissions, do I need to restart apache for the changes to work?
<bekks> falematte: You can do it with Ubuntu. And you can use unetbootin for creating the usb installation.
<tomreyn> ymasory: you could just rename it so it has a different files extension, such as .bak. then you can install the package and diff the file you created to the one the package installed.
<ikonia> mashbro: no
<Sail> what is apache virtual host?? is this method work live on the internet
<ymasory> tomreyn: thanks
<ikonia> Sail: it's multiple websites on one host
<bekks> Sail: Aüache virtual hosts are commonly used throughout the internet. Almost every apache installation uses them.
<mashbro> Sail: see the documentation mate - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: what are the exactly URLs youare unable to access? http://facebook.com and http://ehow.com ? Are you into worrking on a terminal?
<Sail> ikonia: should it work on live on the internet?
<ikonia> Sail: that's apache's function
<falematte> bekks, Ok thx! Any ideas about the partitions table of a 32 GB usb?
<ikonia> to serve web pages on the network you are on
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn, yeah facebook, ehow and dozens of others
<Sail> ikonia: ok is there any method to make apache live over the internet?
<demonio666666> ciao
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: "facebook" is a name, not a URL
<demonio666666> !list
<ubottu> demonio666666: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> falematte: I have a lot of ideas. But whats your actual question?
<ikonia> Sail: yes, run it on a machine that's on the internet
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: which URLs are you unable to access?
<ymasory> tomreyn: that did it, thanks. is there any way i can be certain it's doing automatic updates? other than waiting for an email the first time a security update is installed automatically :)
<demonio666666> Hi
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn yes facebook.com, ehow.com
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: this are domain names, now we're getting closer.
<RishabhTatiraju> http://ehow.com does not work
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: OK. To repeat my other question: Are you into working on a terminal?
<falematte> bekks, I dunno how unetbootin works. I mean, i have to make an ext 4 partition for the system and leave the other space NTFS for data?
<RishabhTatiraju> tomeryn, i can run commands in terminal
<prasant> hi
<rreina> hello
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: your IP address is assigned to a country which is known to apply Internet censorship by means of DNS modifications. Do you expect this to be the case here?
<MonkeyDust> !install > falematte did you read this?
<ubottu> falematte, please see my private message
<bekks> falematte: I'd not use NTFS at all when using linux. And you have several ways. unetbootin creates a bootable usb stick, and in persistent mode, you will have 4GB for your data, using VFAT. Otherwise, you could just install on a USB stick and create partitions before as you like.
<prasant> can any one suggest me a good open source alternative to Adobe lightroom?
<falematte> bekks, Thanks for the info, gonna try unetbootin :)
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn, well im in India and i think facebook is allowed here
<bekks> prasant: digikam
<Sail> falematte: use fdisk to create partition then type partprobe /dev/sda and then format this partition with ext4 like: mkfs.ext4 partiton name
<Sail> RishabhTatiraju: i am also from india whats ur problem repear once again
<Sail> *repeat
<bekks> Sail: Most likely, /dev/sda is your first harddrive. So I suggest to not follow your advice when trying to create an USB installation.
<ymasory> tomreyn: nvmnd, already got an email!
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn, can you tell me how can i change my DNS addresses?
<RishabhTatiraju> Sail, i cannot acess certain websites
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: I'd not change DNS servers unless you you it is a DNS problem.
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: And since you dont get the message "unable to resolve server..." it is not a DNS problem.
<RishabhTatiraju> bekss, ehow.com seems to load infinitely
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Which is not a DNS problem.
<tomreyn> bekks: well it may resolve to a different location than it should.
<bekks> tomreyn: Which can be checked :)
<tomreyn> bekks: sure, do you feel like explaining this
<Sail> bekks: RishabhTatiraju : can you ping those website which are not working
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Please open a terminal and pastebin the output of "ping -c ehow.com"
<mashbro> ikonia: That didn't work.
<RishabhTatiraju> okay
<mashbro> Still it's asking me for FTP details.
<ikonia> mashbro: what's the actual problem ?
<mashbro> The actual problem is that I want to stop wordpress from asking me FTP details every time I try to upgrade a plugin or theme.
<RishabhTatiraju> bekks, Sail: here is the ping result
<ikonia> mashbro: so why are you changing permissions for that
<RishabhTatiraju> "ping: bad number of packets to transmit.
<ikonia> mashbro: wordpress will always ask you for ftp details
<ikonia> mashbro: it needs to have them to login
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Then you did not type ping -c 5 ehow.com
<mashbro> ikonia: Because I thought it is an issue with file permissions
<ikonia> mashbro: no, it's not
<mashbro> ikonia: nope it doesn;t.
<ikonia> mashbro: ftp you have to login....
<mashbro> Nope, you don't have to. I used to work without logging in, on windows. But I was using wamp
<ikonia> mashbro: it needs to know your ftp login details to login to do the upgrade,
<FunkyELF> I'm trying to build something from source and it is complaining about me missing libusb... but as far as I can tell I have it installed.
<ikonia> mashbro: I'd suggest asking #wordpress if there is a way to configure this into the application
<mashbro> ikonia: http://www.chrisabernethy.com/why-wordpress-asks-connection-info/
<FunkyELF> configure: error: Package requirements (libusb-1.0 >= 1.0.8) were not met:
<FunkyELF> that is what it says but I have libusb-dev installed
<RishabhTatiraju> bekks
<RishabhTatiraju> PING ehow.com (98.124.247.46) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 98.124.247.46: icmp_req=1 ttl=240 time=306 ms 64 bytes from 98.124.247.46: icmp_req=2 ttl=240 time=305 ms 64 bytes from 98.124.247.46: icmp_req=3 ttl=240 time=306 ms 64 bytes from 98.124.247.46: icmp_req=4 ttl=240 time=305 ms 64 bytes from 98.124.247.46: icmp_req=5 ttl=240 time=306 ms  --- ehow.com ping statistics --- 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% pack
<mashbro> !paste | RishabhTatiraju
<ubottu> RishabhTatiraju: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Use a pastebin please.
<mashbro> Or pastie.org if you hate captchas.
<ikonia> mashbro: well, my wordpress install has full access to the file system and still asks me to login, so I suggest there is more going on/things have changed in wordpress versions
<FunkyELF> it seems this thing I"m trying to build wants libusb-1.0.8 or greater while I have libusb-1.0 .... how can I upgrade?
<mashbro> ikonia: It is different for hosts.
<tomek_> hello
<mashbro> Most of the web hosts will allow the upgrades without logging in to FTP.
<ikonia> mashbro: no it's not
<ikonia> mashbro: I've just read the article
<Sail> RishabhTatiraju: try with http or https
<ikonia> mashbro: according to that articale my wordpress setup should not prompt me for an FTP login
<mashbro> ikonia: Okay, let me ask you one thing.
<RishabhTatiraju> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461911/
<mashbro> Are you trying to say - you will have to authenticate with FTP in all the hosts to perform a plugin upgrade?
<dcherniv> mashbro is right, it could be permission issue if apache doesnt have write permissions to plugin directory wordpress will ask for ftp pass
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Thats the correct address of ehow.com and as you can see, you can even reach it. So, you do not have a DNS problem.
<mashbro> If so, you're wrong. It depends on your host.
<RishabhTatiraju> okay bekks
<FunkyELF> can someone help walk me through updating libusb to 1.0.8 on 12.04
<RishabhTatiraju> i just could get into facebook
<ikonia> mashbro: well, I don't as I have multiple wordpress sites under svn control, but if I want to use the automated upgrade process yes
<mashbro> For example, Hostgator, or Mediatemple etc. allows upgrading plugins without logging into Ftp
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: so it resolves to the right ip address. nevertheless, your traffic to the server may be intercepted by a third party. that's a bit more difficult to diagnose, you would need to run a traceroute to the server.
<mashbro> I'm talking about normal plugin upgrades by going to Dashboard > Updates
<ikonia> mashbro: I run my own host, hence why it's running as the apache user so it should/and does have access
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn, how?
<mashbro> ikonia: cool. But that doesn't mean you need to login with ftp for every host.
<RishabhTatiraju> pardon me, im hours new to Ubuntu
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Use a terminal an pastebin the output of "traceroute ehow.com"
<ikonia> mashbro: it's a reasonable security risk, it may have been removed, although I've never seen it auto authenticate
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: this may also be of interest: http://netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/
<bekks> RishabhTatiraju: Nevertheless, even knowing that your traffic might be intercepted, that knowledge will not help you to actually use ehow.com
<mashbro> You told - "it needs to know your ftp login details to login to do the upgrade,"
<ikonia> mashbro: yes,
<bakery> hi
<bakery> could someone help me out and check whether or not
<bakery> vpn-pay.itshidden.com
<bakery> erm, ecxuse me
<mashbro> Well, it doesn't necessary need to know your FTP details to do the plugin upgrade.
<mashbro> bakery: what?
<bakery> on this website, whether or not openvpn works
<bakery> erm, nt opnevpn works
<bakery> image verification works
<bakery> http://my.36cloud.com/index.php?/signup/
<FloodBot1> bakery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mashbro: there is a simple test
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: finally, there may be just technical connectivity issues. you could use a utility such as "mtr" to debug this.
<ikonia> mashbro: chmod -R 777 on your root wordpress folder (careful this is a risk)
<ikonia> mashbro: that will give totally unrestricted access
<tomreyn> ikonia: that's not a risk, that's plain dumb.
<falematte> bekks, gparted is giving me problems making a second partition with fat 32 on it. It takes 2 sec to format it and then u see that there is no fat32 FS on it...
<ikonia> mashbro: if that resovles it you know the functionality is there and you can lock down your permissions, if that doesn't resolve it you know the functionality no-longer works/is valid
<ikonia> mashbro: you can also verify this with the guys in #wordpress
<ikonia> tomreyn: I totally agree it's a big risk
<rreina> My microphone records internal system audio. Can I configure pulseaudio to record just my voice?
<RishabhTatiraju> tomreyn: Here's traceroute http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461921/
<bekks> falematte: How big is that partition then?
<mashbro> brb
<falematte> bekks, 21.48 GB
<m1r0> Hello? Can someone help me with my ubuntu problem? After installing ubuntu, it appears that grub was not written to the mbr.
<bekks> falematte: Then create the filesystem manuall.y
<bekks> m1r0: You were asked to specify the location for grub during the installation. What did you choose - sda or sda1?
<m1r0> bekks: I was not asked to specify the location.
<bekks> m1r0: Then which Ubuntu did you install?
<m1r0> Also, I am dualbooting, and my computer has 2 harddisks (sda and sdb)
<m1r0> bekks: I think it was >= 12.04
<falematte> bekks, used sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb2
<falematte>  but it took 5 sec and nothing changed. No error logs
<m1r0> I don't remember which one specifically
<bekks> m1r0: Then please verify it.
<m1r0> I am
<m1r0> booting up live cd now
<bekks> falematte: Then the filesystem was created on sdb2
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: it's difficult for me to tell whether or not this route is "normal". it goes thorugh tata communication which has been involved in snooping on indian citizens in the past, but it's also the company which passes on a lot if not most traffic from india to the rest of the world, so i really don't know.
<falematte> bekks, gparted can't see it tho
<mashbro> ikonia: hi
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: something else you could try is to see what happens when you connect to a certain location with a command line utility such as wget or curl, then compare this reply to those other people elsewhere get form the supposedly same server.
<bekks> falematte: Which is irrelevant, isnt it? :)
<ikonia> mashbro: hello
<falematte> bekks, I think there is a problem. The sdb2 is not mounted when i insert it. Not sure everything is ok. How to check?
<falematte> bekks, i should be able to copy files in the partitions
<bekks> falematte: Mount it manually.
<neattoast> Help is always available.
<falematte> bekks, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<falematte>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bekks> falematte: Then take a look at the output of dmesg
<bekks> falematte: After creating the partition, did you run partprobe?
<bekks> falematte: "sudo partprobe"
<ZONDA> alguin me puede decir un programa en ubunut que sea parecido ha Doglas keylogger
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju:  you could run this: LANG=C wget --server-response --dns-cache=off --tries=0 --retry-connrefused --random-wait --no-cache --header="X_RANDOM: $RANDOM" --no-http-keep-alive --debug  -O- http://www.ehow.com/?random=$RANDOM 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> and compare the output you get to this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ACKgAWCW
<s_faraday> hi
<s_faraday> what's the difference between x64 and x32 bit versions of ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> s_faraday: The bit width.
<s_faraday> are they different in speed?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> s_faraday: As long as you have 64bit hardware, use the 64bit version.
<DJones> yes there is, 11:30 start
<DJones> grr, wrong window
<s_faraday> bekks: i heard that x64 bit has some bugs and problems, is that true?
<bekks> s_faraday: The same applies for every software.
<bekks> s_faraday: Every software has bugs, etc.
<mashbro> Okay, I am still stuck over that issue.
<bekks> s_faraday: But honestly, I am not aware of any breakers or major problems using 64bit on several hundred computers.
<mashbro> Basically, I want to set the appropriate permissions for my www folder. I changed the apache document root and now i have my www folder on /username/www
<mashbro> CHMOD 777 is not required, I guess. So what should be the appropriate permission?
<s_faraday> bekks: thanks bekks
<bekks> mashbro: 644 for files, 755 for directories
<s_faraday> bekks: my laptop has 4G ram, so i think it's better to use x64
<velocity> What is the best txt viewer to use for 3 gig + text files?
<bekks> s_faraday: Yes.
<bekks> !best | velocity
<ubottu> velocity: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bekks> velocity: Trying to view files that large is pointless. Better use grep, sed and awk to filter out the information you really want to know.
<velocity> thanks
<dr_willis> i use 64 bit o n all  64bt systems.  even if i have less than 4gb of ram
<decci> I want to install lustre in Ubuntu 10.04. Any idea what repository I would need?
<dr_willis> !ppasearch
<decci> dr_willis: ?
<dr_willis> hmm. thers  ppa search tools
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<decci> dr_willis: You mean I can search it through ubuntu or through webbrowser
<dr_willis> yes to both
<Pici> decci: Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<MonkeyDust> !find lustre
<ubottu> Found: liblustre, linux-patch-lustre, lustre-dev, lustre-source, lustre-tests
<decci> Pici: yes looking
<decci> ubottu: I need those pkgs
<ubottu> decci: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<decci> ubottu: ohh sorry
<mashbro> To set all the files inside a specific folder editable by Wordpress, I have cd to the location. Now what?
<decci> Any idea how you program bot
<MonkeyDust> decci  custom bots are not allowed here
<decci> MonkeyDust: I searched but couldnt get any lustre-* related
<decci> MonkeyDust: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=lustre-source
<Pici> decci: lustre is in 10.04.
<decci> MonkeyDust: says nothing
<decci> Pici: But why I dont have it in here..I tried apt-get update too
<Pici> !info lustre lucid
<ubottu> Package lustre does not exist in lucid
<Khaos> oh
<Pici> hrm. I see it here... /me checks
<dr_willis> !info lustre-tests
<ubottu> lustre-tests (source: lustre): Test suite for the Lustre filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.5+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 381 kB, installed size 1866 kB
<Pici> !info lustre-source lucid
<ubottu> Package lustre-source does not exist in lucid
<decci> Pici: I am confused.what entry do i need to make in sources.list
<redheat> hi everyone..folks, I just need your help..of course before anything, Happy Holidays everyone, Happy New Year
<Pici> decci: hrm.  Looks like the source package exists in 10.04, but not any of the binaries.
<decci> Pici: so?
<decci> Pici: All i need is apt-get install lustre-source linux-patch-lustre lustre-utils
<redheat> I already have the latest version of ubuntu installed, 12.10, and I was wondering how can enable multiple workspaces and how to enable mounting of harddrives partitions at startup..
<dr_willis> !fstab | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> workspaces are allready enabled.. fstab for mounting.
<redheat> I know there must be a way to enable multiple workspaces on ubuntu and I just don't know how, or the "hot corner"...
<redheat> dr_willis, how do I use the workspaces then..I mean where do I get to use it?
<MonkeyDust> redheat  gnome-shell or unity?
<Pici> decci: no. Like I said, for some reason those don't seem to exist in 10.04/lucid.  I don't know why the buils failed.
<redheat> unity
<RishabhTatiraju> Sorry for late reply tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/1462000/
<redheat> MonkeyDust..Unity
<dr_willis> unity  has the icon on the left redheat
<tomreyn> decci: are you really sure you want lustre, do you know what it is, and its requirements?
<decci> tomreyn: I am trying to install lustre on Ubuntu for my project work
<redheat> MonkeyDust, okay, I see it thanks buddy..
<dr_willis> redheat: press and hold super key to see jeybord shortcuts also.
<RishabhTatiraju> i'll just be back
<decci> tomreyn: Why you asked so?
<dr_willis> !manual | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<falematte> bekks, No partprobe what is it? Gonna check it out
<MonkeyDust> decci  looks like lustre is for cloud computing, i guess servers... better upgrade 10.04 to something newer, it will soon be !eol
<redheat> I meant dr_willis, you too MonkeyDust..
<bekks> falematte: It re-reads the partition table after modifying it.
<redheat> Thank you both, buddies, I appreciate it..happy holidays to you both..thank you so much ... you made my day..
<tomreyn> decci: lustre is when you the storage media you are building is in the petabyte size area
<abhinavmehta_> how to mount ntfs/exfat partition over ubuntu live os
<tomreyn> decci: for smaller architectures, look into a SAN or NAS
<falematte> bekks, tried now didn't work. Dmess says there is no valid fat32 filesystem
<bekks> falematte: Then take a look at the dmesg output, as I said before.
<falematte> bekks, h[11963.536260] FAT-fs (sdb2): bogus number of reserved sectors
<falematte> [11963.536270] FAT-fs (sdb2): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<falematte>  , any idea?ere it is:
<tomreyn> RishabhTatiraju: looks like you are unable to setup a TCP connection to the ehow server at 184.25.12.164 - you could run a traceroute to this server and see what's going wrong: traceroute 184.25.12.164
<tomreyn> oh ping timeout
<bekks> falematte: After creating the partition, run partprobe, then create the filesystem. Then take a look at dmesg.
<raven> any tool that makes snow on the screen?
<bekks> falematte: You have to run partprobe using sudo.
<falematte> bekks, i did, that was the output
<bekks> falematte: Then pastebin it.
<falematte> bekks, here it is http://pastebin.com/BkeWcG6Z
<tomreyn> abhinavmehta_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100278/how-do-i-install-and-mount-an-exfat-partition
<bekks> falematte: That are just two lines. And not the entire output of dmesg.
<tomreyn> gee people lack patience
<raven> any "tool" for ascii art snow on the screen?
<falematte> bekks, http://pastebin.com/aWay94cN :
<decci> tomreyn: Do you mean I cant install it in general machine configuration
<bekks> falematte: Thats dmesg | tail and not dmesg.
<bekks> falematte: did you use gparted using gksu?
<decci> tomreyn: I am quite new to lustre but I dont think we cant install it as a general hard disk of 20GB
<bekks> falematte: And did you run mkfs using sudo?
<tomreyn> decci: to use lustre, you need a minimum of, i think, 3 dedicated servers. one storage, one compute, one, I/O cluster
<falematte> bekks, i used sudo gparted and sudo mkfs
<MonkeyDust> decci  you don't need lustre for a mere 20GB
<tomreyn> decci: lol, no you dnot want to use it for a 20 GB HDD
<decci> tomreyn: I am trying to use lustre for HPC cluster
<falematte> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Reew80VW
<decci> tomreyn: Right now I have 1 frontend and 3 compute nodes
<MonkeyDust> decci  guess lustre is for 1000 20GB HDD's
<bekks> decci: And that cluster has how much hdd space?
<decci> bekks: They are Dell C-series machines with 700 GB
<bekks> decci: So 2.1 TB in total? Thats not worth the effort to setup lustre.
<decci> bekks: I am not using it for production server. I want to use it for just testing
<decci> bekks: What min config do i need
<bekks> decci: The minimum config is three nodes and just a few bits of space. A useful setup would require a lot of space and a lot of machines.
<bekks> And not just 3 nodes and 700GB each.
<tomreyn> decci: use ceph or glusterfs or just NFS with ext4
<decci> bekks: Ok..I am trying to setup min config
<decci> tomreyn: I need to use lustre
<bekks> decci: Why?
<tomreyn> decci: okay sorry missed that
<bekks> decci: Who is forcing you to use lustre and why? :)
<MonkeyDust> decci  what we are trying to say is: lustre is for a much larger scale than what you have
<decci> tomreyn: I am trying to replace Hadoop's HDFS with lustre and see what performance it shows
<decci> tomreyn: Thats my aim
<bekks> decci: And that HDFS has how much space currently?
<decci> tomreyn: I have already Hadoop Cluster ready..but for now its just 3-4 machines
<decci> tomreyn: I have 1 master machine(700GB) and 2-3 datanodes(700GB)
<decci> bekks: I have 1 master machine(700GB) and 2-3 datanodes(700GB)
<decci> bekks: each
<pepito> hi, can somebody help me please, for having root privilege on a further user, ALL=(ALL) ALL in visudo is good ?
<bekks> decci: Which is not worth the effort. Talking about 700TB each, I'd try it. But not for 700GB.
<pepito> help please
<tomreyn> decci: i'm with bekks there
<bekks> pepito: You already have a user with sudo privileges in your /etc/sudoers - take it as example.
<decci> bekks: I understand but just for testing
<bekks> decci: Testing a setup like that is just wasting time and space.
<bekks> decci: You wont get usable or reliable testing results.
<MonkeyDust> pepito  it should look similar to this: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get
<pepito> bekks: yes but if we don't want use sudo again and again, we can change privilege in visudo ?
<MonkeyDust> pepito  wrong paste, my mistake
<decci> bekks: ok. What config should be the relevant for my testing if I am plannng to use Lustre for Hadoop
<pepito> Monkeydust, it's NOPASSWF: ALL nop ?
<MonkeyDust> pepito  wrong snippet, ignore my paste
<KaiserThaws> Hi, anyone using rsyslog with LogAnalyzer ?
<decci> bekks: I will see if I can arrange the setup...I have couple of dell and HP servers lying in DC
<pepito> Monkeydust ok
<decci> bekks: please suggest
<bekks> decci: Some reasonable sizing, comparable to the environment you want to use it in productively.
<decci> bekks: I am trying to compare HDFS with Lustre for Hadoop
<bekks> decci: You already said that.
<decci> bekks: Hadoop works for any minimal commodity hardware but for lustre?
<decci> bekks: Sorry if I am repeating
<decci> bekks: But I need to know what is required for lustre
<bekks> decci: Then please read my postings again. The havent changed since the first time.
<bekks> decci: You have been told multiple times now.
<MonkeyDust> decci  lustre is not for what you are doing on that small scale
<decci> bekks:  Talking about 700TB each....do you mean that
<decci> bekks: Thats not minimal right?
<decci> MonkeyDust: I am trying to set up for HPC cluster which is not small scale and that too for Hadoop
<decci> MonkeyDust: Anything wrong do you see in "Enhancing hadoop Performance for HPC environment through Lustre"
<bekks> decci: 70TB is not minimal, but it isnt really big, either.
<decci> bekks: ok
<Lukas1321> I've got a problem with Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit (MB: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO): When calling on Skype, one minute after the start of the conversation the sound output becomes distorted. It goes away when sound mode is set to another one but comes back after ten seconds. The same problem is with VLC Player. What is the cause of this problem?
<decci> bekks: 700TB or 70TB
<pepito> Bekks : the exemple is just root ALL=(ALL) ALL but username ALL=(ALL) ALL is not correct ... :(
<bekks> decci: Doesnt matter.
<bekks> decci: You wont have that handy for a testing setup. So this all gets pretty pointless now.
<decci> bekks: ok
<decci> bekks: I can arrange the setup..I have just started planning for the same
<pepito> up
<decci> bekks: I am surprised nowhere does it mention what is really required for lustre
<bekks> decci: You can arrange 70TB for a testing setup? I do not believe that.
<decci> bekks: I dont see anywhere it says you need TBs of space for lustre
<bekks> pepito: # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<bekks> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<decci> bekks: I am system admin :)
<ogny> you all rock
<bekks> decci: Which doesnt mean you have 70TB handy.
<decci> bekks: I have couple of dell and HP old machines
<decci> bekks: I do
<bekks> decci: I am talking about 70 TB per node.
<bekks> decci: Not 70 TB in 8000 zillions of old hdds.
<decci> bekks:I know its too much..but let me see if I can make it to 10TB
<decci> bekks: I am still surprised..why lustre need so much space? Any reason
<bekks> decci: lustre is a large scale enterprise solution. Not some small scale home testing environment. :)
<pepito> bekks, I put that in visudo or not ?
<decci> bekks: Relatively cost factor might make customer not to go for it
<bekks> pepito: No. Thats already in your /etc/sudoers
<flaep> hi
<decci> bekks: apart from HPC environment
<bekks> pepito: You have to understand that your new user just needs to in the sudo group
<bekks> decci: It is designed for HPC environments.
<decci> bekks: amazing
<MoL0ToV> 70TB of disks? very big! what's the scope?
<bekks> MoL0ToV: lustre
<decci> MoL0ToV: welcome
<scooby__> I am getting a message that an application has crashed : "crash report detected" every time I boot - Is there some way that I can clear this from the command line
<flaep> anyone in here used multiple internet connections at the sam time?
<raven> any "tool" for ascii art snow on the screen?
<craigbass1976> Every browser I try to view page source with crashes.  The page I'm viewing isn't running flash or anything weird, but there is a LOT of data being pulled (php script).  Is there another way to get at a page's source code?
<MonkeyDust> scooby__  http://ubuntuguide.net/disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu-12-10
<scooby__> craigbass1976:  use wget at the command [rpmpt - it will get and save the file
<craigbass1976> scooby__, the html, not the php right?
<pepito> bekks, %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL ? like ADMIN
<pepito> bekks, no i understand (I think)
<scooby__> craigbass1976: yes - it still calls the other site
<scooby__> MonkeyDust: that does work - ty - however, what I really want is to clear the memory of the fact that it happened - how do I do that
<scooby__> craigbass1976: btw, if you could get the php people would be very excited at a new way to get the otherwise protected and inaccessible source from a site
<raven> how to autostart/autoload a website in firefox at startup?
<pepito> bekks, no that doesn't work, in each part of /etc/sudoers we should put %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL ?
<scooby__> raven: it is a PREFERENCE in firefox  - also not really a ubuntu question
<scooby__> raven:  or do you mean you want the system to start firefox automatically?
<craigbass1976> scooby__, thanks.  Got it.  75k lines...  That might be why FF is having a fit?
<raven> scooby__ right i need to start firefox in fullscreen mode at startup
<scooby__> craigbass1976: glad it worked - wget is nice for things like that - you can almost use it as a file transfer tool
<pepito> up please
<scooby__> raven: there is a startup ability on the configuration - just use that to invoke firefox and the URL you want - rto make it full screen grab one of the firefox addons that will do this for you.  You will also need to set your system so the user will be aito-logged on of course
<raven> scooby__ i know how to autostart in root with rc.conf but how to start an application in userland?
<scooby__> raven:  no - it is an account option you can set for a new account when you make it to start the user automatically - then foer that user use the startup option of configuration
<raven> scooby__ which config file is for autostart in userland?
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi ubuntu channel. can i dedicate a ubuntu operating system to run badblocks as a script?
<dr_willis> as a script.. meaning what exactly?
<MonkWitDaFunk> boot ubuntu and automaticly run badblocks
<KaiserThaws> no-one using LogAnalyzer here ?
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi kaiserthaws. i want to work on packet analyzing as well
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk: you could customize a live usb. or a full install to usb
<DAVEUBU> hi people, I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and was wondering: can I make all my desktops independent, I mean I want to have different desktops with different icons on each desktop. At this time they are all the same...
<DAVEUBU> anyone?
<HenryOrrin> lol
<DAVEUBU> lol?
<cfhowlett> DAVEUBU: very good question.  I suspect we're all thinking hard.
<HenryOrrin> Hi!
<MonkWitDaFunk> dr_willis, i dont actually want to boot from a usb. in the future, id like to network boot ubuntu and automatically run badblocks after booting
<irgendwer4711>  hi, I have some problem with the automounter udisk2 or gvfs. its mounts a DVD with wrong permission so I cant change into directories. This seems to be a bug of udisk2?
<seednode> DAVEUBU: Doesn't Ubuntu do that by default? I don't have two monitors, but I'd think it would
<DAVEUBU> i don't want to use two monitors, just have independent desktops with different backgrounds and settings
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: Did you try sudo chmod?
<MonkWitDaFunk> network booting would allow more buses to be available for the wiping of disks in bulk
<dr_willis> DAVEUBU: you want 2 seperate desktops with different users. keybord and moses?
<jorenl_> Anyone else experiencing/experienced ubuntu freezing on or before the unlock screen? any fix or info?
<MonkeyDust> DAVEUBU  with virtualbox you can do that
<irgendwer4711> HenryOrrin: makes no sense, when you change disk
<MonkeyDust> DAVEUBU  i used to have ubuntu on one screen and vbox windows XP on the other
<seednode> I think he means workspaces?
<DAVEUBU> indeed, workspaces is the word
<DAVEUBU> wanne have different workspaces
<MonkeyDust> DAVEUBU  so basically, you want two desktops
<seednode> I'm not sure if compiz lets you have different settings by workspace; anyone know
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: True but do you know if the permission in the mount point has been changed?
<DAVEUBU> yes
<irgendwer4711> HenryOrrin: the umask is 0077
<MonkeyDust> DAVEUBU  have you ever seen that somewheren, with any OS ? I mean, do you know it's possible?
<seednode> MonkeyDust: Well, I have a similar set up on my Arch setup, you I'd say yes.
<seednode> so I'd*
<DAVEUBU> no, don't know if t's possible, that' why I ask you guru's :)
<seednode> If you're asking for what I think you are.
<seednode> Essentially, you have multiple virtual workspaces, with different desktop icons and configurations, that you can switch between while logged in?
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: That's a tricky one, give me a sec ok?
<DAVEUBU> yes seednode
<DAVEUBU> that's what i'm looking for
<seednode> Alright, so then it's possible, but would require a decent amount of configuration
<seednode> Also, it might not be compatible with Unity :/
<DAVEUBU> and where can i configurate that?
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: Have you checked /etc/fstab and see if the cd mount point is set correctly?
<seednode> DAVEUBU: That's the problem; I'm not sure it will work with compiz, the desktop compositor used by Ubuntu
<irgendwer4711> HenryOrrin: there is no entry in fstab, because some "automounter" do the work
<seednode> And if you replace compiz with something else, you lose the Unity functionality
<MonkeyDust> DAVEUBU  and it sounds like you need a lot of technical skills, too
<angela_1> kanha: hey
<jorenl_> (lock screen freeze continued) A temporary or on-occasion fix would help to. My ignorance currently requires me to hold the power button and do a cold shutdown which I'd like to avoid.
<DAVEUBU> ok anyway guys, gonna google a bit
<l057c0d3r> anyone know much about lubuntu and permissions?  like for the network manager.... i've installed it fine on several desktops and laptops in the past.. but last night i installed it on a buddy's computer and when we went to connect to his network we had to do it manually because the network tool after clicking on the connection we wanted and typing the security key would pop up a box saying we didn't have proper permission for the connection
<DAVEUBU> thank you anyway for your help
<seednode> DAVEUBU: Out of curiosity, why do you need different desktop icons per workspace?
<seednode> Just have a single launcher, and open programs in whichever workspace you want them to be in
<DAVEUBU> cause I'm working with my 3d printer and need to do a lot of configuring
<seednode> It would be easier to configure
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: odd, you're supposed to have an entry that's close to this "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<elena-IK> I'm trying to install xubuntu 12.10 with encryption and LVM alongside windows, I'm having trouble setting up partitions. If I select "Install Xubuntu alongside Windows 7", then the checkboxes for encryption and LVM are greyed out. If I chose "Something else", then I see no mention of LVM in the partitioning tool. How do I get a partition setup like the alternate installer used to create?
<DAVEUBU> gotta go cu & ty all
<seednode> elena-IK: I'm not sure you can use either of those with Win7, as it might mess with the MBR or something
<seednode> That's just a guess, I'm not actually sure
<tomreyn> seednode: it shouldn't matter to windows. grub is installed to the mbr anyways.
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: odd, you're supposed to have an entry that's close to this "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<seednode> Well, not entirely sure how LVM and encryption work with that installer, but maybe it by default wants to encrypt the entire drive, and that doesn't work with Windows?
<seednode> I just do my partitions manually, so I don't have much experience with that.
<Amacidia> Hey everyone. I have ubuntu server 12.10 running. I wanted to install a gui so I installed ubuntu-desktop. When I try startx, the desktop loads but all I get is my mouse cursor and wallpaper. Any ideas?
<irgendwer4711> HenryOrrin: I could try this, but guess it wont work
<tomreyn> elena-IK: you need to do this with manual partitioning. first delete any partitions not currently used (be careful!). then create partitions and assign them either to a raid or directly as device for encryption.
<HenryOrrin> just be careful with "/dev/hdb" it might be a different drive on your install
<kanha> angela_1: hi
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: just be careful with "/dev/hdb" it might be a different drive on your install
<MonkeyDust> Amacidia  try something lighter than unity, for the server
<jorenl_> (lock screen freeze desperately continued) someone, please. I'd really really appreciate if someone could help me out on this one.
<irgendwer4711> HenryOrrin: I am a server admin ;-) but no desktop admin, badly
<l057c0d3r> like lxde.. or fluxbox :-)
<seednode> jorenl_: What's the issue.
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: I would go to the system profiler and benchmarker and see what the drive location is
<elena-IK> tomreyn: that's the problem. there is no mention if raid or LVM in the "Use as:" field. It used to be there in the alternate installer, now there just is "physical volume for encryption".
<tomreyn> elena-IK: then, on top of the encryption layer, you may want to setup lvm so you can have additional "partitions" (logical volumes) there.
<jorenl_> seednode: ubuntu (or X for that matter) freezes regularly on or right before the unlock screen. And I currently know nothing better than holding the power
<jorenl_> -button*. (sorry)
<ubuntuaddicted> my mic input is very low and if i turn setting up it just creates a bunch of white noise.
<seednode> jorenl_: Which version of Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> elena-IK: do you want to stack the encryption on top of lvm, not the other way around?
<jorenl_> seednode: 12.10
<Lukas1321> I've got a problem with Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit (MB: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO): When calling on Skype, 5 seconds after the start of the conversation the sound output becomes distorted. It goes away when sound mode is set to another one but comes back after 5 seconds (doesn't come back if I'm lucky). The same problem is with VLC Player. What is the cause of this problem?
<HenryOrrin> iregendwer4711: It should be listed under storage and /dev/<device> where <device> is the Device Na,e
<ubuntuaddicted> any pulse experts in here to help me?
<Amacidia> MonkeyDust: I'll give xubuntu-desktop a go
<tomreyn> elena-IK: put differently: is your plan to have a separate crypto password for every file system, or one for all?
<elena-IK> tomreyn: I want to logical volumes in an encrypted partition.
<elena-IK> tomreyn: one for all
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else capture recordings with a mic? using audacity and i can't get decent mic capture, there's a ton of white noise
<tomreyn> elena-IK: so you do select "device for encryption", then on top of all the partitions you can select what to do with the crypto device, and then you can add lvm on top of the encryption, which will again show up on top, where you can then add lv's on this LVM physical volume (which is already entirely encryped)
<tomreyn> elena-IK: be sure to create a small unencrypted parition for /boot, though
<seednode> ubuntuaddicted: I've only used it in other distros/OSes
<tomreyn> elena-IK: also if you have large disks and need to use a GPT partiton table then you'll need yet another unencrypted partiton for grub
<ubuntuaddicted> seednode, any special settings for conf files to get better mic recordings?
<seednode> ubuntuaddicted: As far as I know, I've been using default.
<s7r> i use aol all in one software on my windows... can i do this in ubuntu also?
<seednode> Are you sure it's not your Mic?
<ubuntuaddicted> seednode, it's a brand new mic and I have tried 2 different mics.
<seednode> Try just lowering sensitivity and talking a bit louder
<seednode> Oh.
<elena-IK> tomreyn: no I can't add lvm on top of the encryption, because the LVM option in the use as dialog of the created sda6_crypt device is missing. setting up the encrypted partition is working just fine.
<seednode> Hm...
<seednode> Here, let me check my configs, but I'm pretty sure I'm using default.
<seednode> Yeah, it's just on default
<seednode> This is in Arch, mind you.
<seednode> Someone else'll have to test for Ubunut
<seednode> Ubuntu*
<tomreyn> elena-IK: normally changes need to be written to disk before you can make use of the crypto device for anything else
<tomreyn> elena-IK: i haven't actually tried this uaing the xubuntu 12.10 graphical (?) installer myself, yet, though.
<elena-IK> tomreyn: the alternate installed used to do that automatically after setting up either luks or lvm. the new installer seems to do that too, there is now apply button, only quit, back and install now.
<tarun__> quit
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  i've just tried 'sound recorder', no white noise
<Tex_Nick> Lukas1321 : see if this helps ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<seednode> ubuntuaddicted: I remember having a similar issue once; go into alsamixer and disable Mic Boost and try again
<ubuntuaddicted> seednode, ok, thanks
<tomreyn> elena-IK: looks like the mini-cd still has the alternate installer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<seednode> ubuntuaddicted: Let me know if that works.
<tomreyn> elena-IK: actually i'm not sure that's the alternate installer, but it may be.
<elena-IK> tomreyn: thanks, I didn't know that. I just started setting up lvm manually, the next time I'll use the mini cd. I made a screenshot of the use as dialog: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/foo419fb9a9png.png
<tomreyn> elena-IK: did you create the crypto device or did it exist already when the installer started?
<elena-IK> tomreyn: I created It before taking the screenshot
<rdw200169> elena-IK: I generally prefer setting up LVM's manually anyway b/c the default tends to distribute the disk space oddly: i.e. i don't need a huge /home, I need a huge /var
<tomreyn> elena-IK: okay, then this is pretty bad indeed.
<tomreyn> elena-IK: it's not mentioned on the release notes that this installation option was lost (but other notes regarding crypto partitions are there): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure-1.Installation
<Lukas1321> Thank you Tex_Nick for your help!!!
<bestdnd> hi. ithink my desktop crashed- no icons, and i can't select an area, but the top and bottom bars work, and starting and ending programs works fine. how can i restart the desktop?
<chadoh> ha! figured it out! tmux and irssi don't agree on how to scroll for me, no matter the terminal app I use, whether or not I'm logged into my ubuntu ec2 vm or if I'm on my local mac. But scrolling in irssi works fine if I'm in screen. But I don't really want to use screen. So I start tmux, and in one window start a screen session, and then start irssi in there. Scrolling works ok, now. And I find this kludge acceptable. TRIUMPH!
<xodiak> greetings!
<elena-IK> rdw200169: do you mean manually in the installer or manually with pvcreate and so on? because at least the old alternate installer lets you chose volume sizes. I meant manually = in the terminal with pvcreate and so on.
<elena-IK> tomreyn: thanks
<xodiak> Is there a default firewall installed with Kubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> Lukas1321 : np, hope it fixed your problem ... if fixed the same problem with VLC for me a while back
<usr13> bestdnd: Crtl-Alt-Backspace ?  #See if that works.
<xodiak> oops thought I was in #kubuntu
<Pici> !firewall| xodiak
<ubottu> xodiak: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<falematte> bekks, Here i am again. i tried what did you say. I am able to make a unique fat 32 partition of 32 Gb but not two of them. I have the same problem formatting my sd card. I can only with one partition...
<xodiak> Pici, Thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> seednode, it's alittle better. mic boost is 1/4 of the way and i turned capture to about 1/4 as well and mic is set to 3/4. thanks for suggestions.
<seednode> What does the "CD" mixer setting control?
<usr13> xodiak: Your question is ok here.
<elena-IK> is the mini.iso officially supported?
<xodiak> usr13, ok cool. Because #kubuntu is usually dead.
<pluto> ciao
<pluto> !lista
<ubottu> pluto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pluto> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usr13> xodiak: Only the kde questions will not always get answered.
<aller> How to revert any changes to login screen & other related parts? I.e. reinstall their packages?
<xodiak> I will follow up then. I do Alt+f2 then type ufw but nothing opens. In Mint it opened right up.
<usr13> xodiak: ufw should work.
<xodiak> :/
<usr13> xodiak:.... I think...
<Pici> xodiak: gufw is the graphical (gnomish) front end to ufw.  ufw itself is a cli program.
<MonkWitDaFunk> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<usr13> Oh yea,  Thanks Pici
<nitish> when I try installed juju on ubuntu, the dashboard was not authenticating me. It says "username/password incorrect!".Underlying it is OpenStack. Should I reinstall it?
<usr13> xodiak: So, if you open a terminal, ufw will work.
<xodiak> usr13, please forgive my noobness, but what do I type before 'ufw' in terminal I get error: not enough args
<usr13> xodiak: man ufw
<xodiak> usr13, looking in Muin package manager and it's showing that gufw is not installed. that might make a difference? :)
<Captain_Crow> i activated compize and lost my desktop in gnome, would anyone happen to know a code i could use to restore it?
<Captain_Crow> compiz*
<usr13> xodiak: Here's the deal;  Your mint install must have had ufw linked to gufw, (they must have decided no one would want to use ufw and so they just linked it to gufw).
<usr13> xodiak: Yea, that would make a difference.  (If you type gufw in a terminal window, it will probably tell you to install it if you really wanna use it.)
<Tex_Nick> Captain_Crow : in terminal type ... unity-reset ... keep inmind that will also reset any preferences you may have made previously
<Captain_Crow> Tex_Nick, it says "Command Not Found"
<nitish> could anyone suggest me a solution for juju giving a config error? It says no proper authorization? Is it a config error? Should i reconfigure it or reinstall t?
<Planet_EN> how do I ping lucid32 in vagrant instance?
<spaceneedle> I've been noticing that "hud-service" is using a bunch of cpu at times--even tho I disabled hud thru ubuntu-tweak.
<Tex_Nick> Captain_Crow : try ... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amith/ubuntutools ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install unity-reset
<xodiak> usr13, thanks for the help
<Guest53554> hello everyone
<Bagoor> When I update my partition table, it doesn't show up in /dev. For example I made a new partition sda4 and there is no /dev/sda4. How can I fix the problem without restarting?
<Tex_Nick> Captain_Crow : then try unity-reset
<bekks> Bagoor: Just run sudo partprobe
<Guest53554> how do i join the bodhi server
<Captain_Crow> Tex_nick, ok i'm trying it now
<bekks> Guest53554: Whats bodhi?
<MonkeyDust> Guest53554  some 40 people in #bodhilinux
<Guest53554> bodhi linux
<tdrusk> I want to install Super Meat Boy(and the rest of a humble indie bundle). Can I get them from Ubuntu Software Center or do I have to go outside of Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> tdrusk  type /msg ubottu [whatever]
<Tex_Nick> Captain_Crow : you might also need to restart unity ... setsid unity
<MonkeyDust> tdrusk  type /msg ubottu find [whatever] <- correction
<tdrusk> MonkeyDust: Sorry, too stupid. What would I ask it?
<MonkeyDust> tdrusk  a program name or package name
<Captain_Crow> Tex_Nick, it didnt work
<noiro> Anyone any good with gnome-shell?
<tdrusk> MonkeyDust: It tells me it doesn't know anything about it, unless I am missing something.
<noiro> I just realized I've been using it for months and barely know its ins and outs
<Captain_Crow> is there any way to just reset compiz?
<Bagoor> bekks: Thanks
<Captain_Crow> specifically the window snapping feature
<tdrusk> noiro: Isn't that kind of the point of the simplicity of Gnome?
<noiro> tdrusk, I mean for instance, the folders under bookmarks and computer, I don't know how to add more bookmarks and such. Also when switching workspaces, it gives me  a clean screen on one monitor, not the other. I want the option to not have the window on top.
<MonkeyDust> noiro  the best way to get used to gnome-shell, is by using it, i guess
<bazhang> noiro, got tweak tool? visited the gnome shell extensions site yet?
<noiro> bazhang, I have visited it, but I don't remember it off the top of my head. I got rid of top left hotspot. :D
<noiro> What's it written in?
<bazhang> noiro, you'd want to use tweak tool and try some of the extensions then
<noiro> bazhang, alright. Can you link me again? And what is gnome written in? Python?
<noiro> I've got a bit of Java and Python in me so maybe if I see the source, I could get a better idea for how things are working.
<bazhang> https://extensions.gnome.org/ noiro
<bazhang> noiro, check the package manager for tweak tool
<dr_willis> noiro:  javascript is used by gnome-shell for a lot of its stuff i belive.
<noiro> Gaaahhh. :/ Never got any good with JS. I didn't even know JS supported system GUIs. e.o
<Tex_Nick> Captain_Crow : what release do you have ... lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> or lsb_release -sd
<tdrusk> How can I install super meat boy?
<hanning> hey
<hanning> whats the safest route to get the latest fglrx?
<kmicu> Anyone here know how can I run notify with song info from foobar? :)
<angela_1> <dada > wait i am coming
<dada> coming
<kmicu> or winmap, cuz foobar can write current song to pls
<nitish> hello everyone :)
<adac> Hello Guys. For some reason my SD card seems not to get mountet anymore. However the system recogognizes that the card has been inserted and removed:  https://gist.github.com/4369895  (syslog) Any ideas what I can do to mount it manually somehow
<ChTiPowA> Hi. I need serious help because i'm using Kazam for Ubuntu Quantal and it keeps crashing quietly while recording so i'm wasting my times since a couple of days ago and i'm desperated. I used to that software for recording my desktop on Ubuntu 12.04 worked perfectly.
<ChTiPowA> I searched too Google, it seems this is a known bug but i don't know any other software which offering output to WEBM without any conversion and i need to record part of screen.
<mabz> i
<sync_> the desktop dvd download link for 32 bit and 64 bit under bittorent downloads is asumed to be a dvd but is only 950 (approx) size. is there something wrong?
<sync_> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<rhin0> would I be able to get virtualbox to install locally from a 2 disk iso -- comes on 2 iso dvd images
<rhin0> not sure if it'd pick up the location of the 2nd
<rhin0> by locally I mean the .iso files to load into virtualbox situated on hard drive (not on a cd or usb)
<happyxocks> happy cocks and happy new year
<b2coutts> Hey, I'm trying to open a port to run a minecraft server. I enabled DMZplus mode on my router for this computer, but open port checker tools still say all ports are closed. When I do 'ifconfig eth0', I'm getting 192.168.2.22 as my IP. Any ideas?
<black_angel> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04. and my graphics card is nVidia Geforce GT 440, but ubuntu 12.04 non-install the correct driver for me. How can i install my graphics dirver.
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<black_angel> and i found this site: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-310.19-driver.html
<black_angel> can i install that? for my GT 440 nv card.
<jonteru> hi, i have a php script that i would like to run from bash file, but when i run it from this bash file, all include() statements get broken, i get errors that those include files can't be found. Any ideas how to solve that?
<DigiAngel> Hey all
<angela_1> hi
<DigiAngel> I have a quick question about upgrading...how does one choose which release to upgrade to from server command line?
<DigiAngel> I'd like to upgrade an 11.10 to 12.4.1
<DigiAngel> Will the do-release-upgrade give me a choice or will it just go with the lastest 12.10?
<ns-nazri> i have ubuntu 12,04, what the best ubuntu 12.10, it so faster release
<DigiAngel> Nothing eh?
<DigiAngel> Ah
<DigiAngel> Well..I'm more interested in the LTS portion
<b0ws3r> I'm using python to read an mbox file. I keep reading junk from the attachments though. Does anyone know if they're encoded in base64, uuencode, or something else?
<DigiAngel> What's the begging of the junk look like b0wser?
<b0ws3r> DigiAngel: This is the line after the content type, bh=GrAGBWjRp46b3kKrAncTUrQgozBkbzQwz
<DigiAngel> What about the very end?
<psilo23> Hi everyone, i got a question, i have my xbox here, and a laptop with wifi, i am trying to get my xbox connected to the internet through the rj45 port on my laptop, i am running Lubuntu 12.10, anyone got a clue how to do that ?
<b0ws3r> DigiAngel: Nm, I wasn't going far enough down the stream. It's base64. Thanks so much!
<kanha> angela_1: hi
<b0ws3r> DigiAngel: Here's the real start, SUQzAgAAAANWB1
<DigiAngel> Ah...there you go :)
<DigiAngel> Enjoy the day all
<asep> hy all
<asep> speak indonesian please
<asep> shut down
<tomreyn> !id | asep
<ubottu> asep: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<emx> i got apparmor disabled and set a different path for datadir in /etc/mysql/my.cnf. mysqld tells me at start that it can't read ibdata1 in the datadir (no access rights). why?
<Amacidia> when installing ubuntu-desktop, it installed a pile of packages. I want to remove ubuntu-desktop but when I do so it only removes a couple packages, how can I remove all the packages it installed?
<weeedar> is anyone able to lend me a hand regarding installing fglrx? (module does not exist) :/
<compdoc> Amacidia, I think its best to install ubuntu server, and then a minimal desktop
<tomreyn> weeedar: have you read this, yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<compdoc> boots in a quarter of the time
<tomreyn> Amacidia: you can review which packages were recently installed by inspecting the files in /var/log/apt/
<Amacidia> Thanks!
<tomreyn> Amacidia: alternate approach: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep ^Depends:
<weeedar> thanks tomreyn, im gonna try these steps
<psilo23> hi everyone, i got a laptop connected to the internet with wifi, i want to use the rj45 port to give a device that hasnt got wifi access to the internet, anyone has an idea how to fix that ?
<tomreyn> Amacidia: this lists all dependencies of ubuntu-desktop. but some of them may already have been installed before you installed ubuntu-desktop
<psilo23> is there really nobody that has an idea ? :(
<tomreyn> psilo23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and an ethernet wire.
<rhin0> psilo rj45 = ethernet connector?
<psilo23> yes
<rhin0> i think you create a bridge or something
<rhin0> you like daisychain the internet
<rhin0> this is a start psilo23 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1497639.html
<psilo23> tomreyn: ive seen that article but it tells how to create a wifi network from your pc
<rhin0> (http://https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<psilo23> ok
<psilo23> i think i must be able to fix it like this
<psilo23> thanks
<rhin0> with the article?
<weeedar> well, that didn't help tomreyn, i cannot even run aticonfig after installing the debs :/
<rhin0> there are plenty of pointers if you google ubuntu internet connection sharing rj45
<psilo23> that iptables solution seems interesting
<tomreyn> psilo23: what you want there is the 1st method of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<tomreyn> you can just replace eth0 by wlan0
<elena-IK> tomreyn: I just tried the mini.iso. yes, that's the alternate installer, and setting up luks+lvm works fine with it. thanks again.
<abhinav_singh> I'm trying to install xmlrpc using this command   sudo apt-get install php5-xmlrpc   ..I'm getting this warning "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" ..is it safe to install this package??
<tomreyn> elena-IK: thanks for reporting back, that's good to know.
<akash> irc.geekshed.net
<TheLordOfTime> akash, do you have a support question?
<TheLordOfTime> (we typically don't like having other networks randomly advertised here)
<akash> #jupiterbroadcasting
<TheLordOfTime> akash, don't advertise other channels and networks here please.
<sync_> the desktop dvd download link for 32 bit and 64 bit under bittorent downloads is asumed to be a dvd but is only 950 (approx) size. is there something wrong?
<sync_> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/240540
<black_angel> hey, guys, what's wrong with that question mark?
<shadowlord> hello friends of free and open codes
<shadowlord> today i question thee
<black_angel> before my compiz crashed. that's an emacs23 icon, but now, it just became a question mark.
<black_angel> what's wrong with ubuntu 12.04?
<shadowlord> how can I use a USB hard drive to boot into AFUDOS to flash my BIOS
<shadowlord> I do not have a thumb drive
<shadowlord> my drive already has a bunch of shit on it I cannot delete
<shadowlord> "WD Apps for Windows" ect
<shadowlord> how can I make it a bootable USB drive?
<kanha> angela_1:
<nick_h> have the packages for Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) been removed? i ask because one of my servers is still running it, but "aptitude update" fails with lots of 404s
<gamer1990> nick_h, Ubuntu 10.10 Is End-Of-Life and isn't supported anymore.
<nick_h> gamer1990: for this server, should i set its APT sources to Lucid (10.04), then?
<nick_h> gamer1990: (that is, until the server can be upgraded to a newer release)
<gamer1990> you should upgrade it, since older packages could break your system
<nick_h> gamer1990: in the mean time before upgrading, it'll mostly be okay to use 10.04 though, right?
<kamidi> nick_h: 10.04 is older than 10.10. gamer1990 is right, you should upgrade
<nick_h> kamidi: i agree that i should upgrade. however, this server can't be upgraded in the next few days
<gamer1990> look at the second part of my sentence, i don't know for sure how older packages from an earlier version would affect an system, and it is never good to mix your installed software from severel releases
<kamidi> nick_h: i don't think you should just change repos to anything. most likely, your setup will be broken after packages upgrade "semi-randomly"
<kamidi> nick_h: if it works now, let it be the way it is and upgrade after few days when you can
<nick_h> thanks guys
<Gwennifer> Is there any way to overclock my graphics card in Ubuntu like I can in XP?
<InspectorCluseau> Gwennifer, If it's an nvidia try nividia-settings
<tritag> Goodmorning
<usr13> tritag: Goodafternoon
<tritag> :P
<jaime> i cant get flash working with firefox!! any ideas?!?
<tritag> Would there happen to be any people running irssi on this channel?
<kamidi> tritag: yes, why?
<tritag> I'm trying to fumble my way around x.x
<TheLordOfTime> !flash | jaime
<ubottu> jaime: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tritag> I've been using x-chat, but wanted a more involved client xP I guess I found it.
<honey> hello
<tritag> Hi honey
<atriani> slt judobey
<judobey> salut atriani
<hylian> hello gang.
<simpleirc> hi
<judobey> bonsoir
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SentraThis96> has anyone found a permanent fix for the wifi connectivity issue on 12.04?
<gmachine_24> SentraThis96, can you please be more specific?
<hylian> SentraThis96: I haven't had an issue with 12.04. The only problem I ever have had with wifi is that the nm-applet isn't as fast with updateing available servers as I'd like.
<SentraThis96> I installed xubuntu 12.04 and ever since I have wifi connectivity has been hit or miss at best
<SentraThis96> sometimes it's just slow speeds sometimes there is no connectivity at all
<rhin0> maybe its y our isp SentraThis96
<hylian> SentraThis96: That's what I am running. Xubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit. no problems here. I don't know what to say, sorry. :)
<rhin0> have to find out -- sounds to me like isp problems - that'll fail before machine connectivity
<SentraThis96> LAN connection works completely fine
<rhin0> isp = internet service provider sentra
<gmachine_24> SentraThis96, have you tried connecting to a different WiFi?
<SentraThis96> yes
<gmachine_24> and?
<hylian> SentraThis96: Sounds like it is either a router issue, or a card issue. The ifrst thing I would do is boot another live cd, perhaps slax. then see if that has the same issue. atleast it would give you some information.
<SentraThis96> Like I said connecting via an ethernet cable on the same router I use to connect wirelessly to, it works fine
<hylian> SentraThis96: can you paste bin us the lshw info>
<SentraThis96> sure
<gmachine_24> SentraThis96, what happened when you connected to a different Wifi?
<gmachine_24> SentraThis96, in other words, did you have the same problems?
<SentraThis96> I gotta head home I'll be back in like 15 minutes?
<gmachine_24> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt.
<hylian> ok SentraThis96 see you later
 * hylian nods to m00se
<m00se> ^^^@@^^^
<m00se> m00!
<hylian> m00se: i think i found a bug in cowsay, in the mOO function.
<m00se> I think I understood a word!
<judobey> bonsoir
<judobey> bonsoir
<judobey> bonsoir
<judobey> bonsoir
<judobey> bonsoir
<FloodBot1> judobey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaime> need help with flash player!!! i cant get the thing to work!!!
<hylian> judobey: what or whome is bonsoir
<judobey> i speak french
<hylian> jaime: how did you install it?
<judobey> i don't understand you
<DJones> !fr | judobey
<ubottu> judobey: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jaime> tried flash aid, that didnt work, tried downloading from website and changing adding and removing files using terminal
<jaime> that doesnt work either!!
<hylian> jaime: do you know how to open a terminal window?
<jaime> yeah
<jaime> the flash aid keeps coming up with error cant connect to server
<hylian> jaime: in a terminal window run this command: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer.
<jaime> it wont connect to server for some reason
<DJones> csdeop DJones
<hylian> jaime: so when you ran that command, it said there was no internet connection?
<jaime> no, its coming up with, awaiting response, then 404 not found
<bobweaver> jaime,  I am sorry I just walked into this. But what server are you trying to connect to ? and what flash version is installed?
<bobweaver> jaime,  like a local server ?
<poz> Anyone know how to disable avg?
<bobweaver> avg ?
<poz> yeah free avg
<jaime> it says connected to server, then http request sent, awaiting response . . . 404 not found
<poz> antivirus software
<poz> i have killed the process but it just comes back on
<dniMretsaM> poz: can't you just uninstall it?
<poz> i guess
<hylian> jaime: bobweaver he is trying to install flashplayer. i had him attempt via terminal sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer. he got the 404.
<hylian> jaime: what happens if you run sudo apt-get update?
<poz> uninstalling it will work but shouldnt there be a way to deactivate it?
<bobweaver> poz,  you have read this ?  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4392
<jaime> that worked, all updated fine!
<bobweaver> poz I have never used but does it run on services ?
<hylian> jaime: now try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer again
<bobweaver> or try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<poz> I dont know what 'rub on services' means
<poz> can you explain?
<hylian> bobweaver: yeah, that works too. :)
<jaime> now im getting 0 upgrade installed or removed
<usr13> jaime: After what command?
<bobweaver> poz,  sometimes things run on "services" what happens if you type into the terminal  sudo service av<tab tab tab> what do you get back ?
<jaime> flashplugin installer
<hylian> jaime: that's good, that means our first bit of information is here. You have successfully install flash. what happens when you run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<usr13> hylian: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<jaime> same its all up to date
<poz> avahi-daemon  avgd
<bobweaver> jaime,  what is output of  "apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer"    PLEASE PASTEBIN that
<hylian> usr13: there are atleast 4 ways to install it, I know. but I was trying to make sure it was installed.
<poz> bobweaver, i get this back: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4392
<bobweaver> poz, what is avgd ?
<poz> opps
<poz> sorry
<usr13> hylian: Ok
<poz> that was the link you gave me
<poz> i dont know
<gmachine_24> I was to avg related stuff
<usr13> hylian: (Now he knows all of them.)
<bobweaver> poz,  that is avg service :)
<jaime> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<bobweaver> poz, you can stop it
<poz> oh i see
<bobweaver> sudo service avgd stop
<bobweaver> poz,  ^^
<poz> okay, that stoped it
<bobweaver> poz,  to start it again   sudo service avgd start
<usr13> bobweaver: Is avgd what I think it is?  (AVG anti-virus?)
<bobweaver> usr13,  yup
<usr13> bobweaver: Why?
<jaime> which part of the cache you need??
<gmachine_24> Are a lot of Ubuntu-ites using avg?
<bobweaver> jaime,  the whole thing
<poz> i think it started by itself again
<bobweaver> !pastebin | jaime
<ubottu> jaime: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<poz> i will just uninstall it
<gmachine_24> I've never used an antivirus with *nix. Sorry for the multiple posts.
<usr13> bobweaver: Do you have windows clients connected to this machine, for some reason... or, well I just dont see a real reason to use it.
<jaime> ready
<jaime> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<jaime> flashplugin-installer:
<jaime>   Installed: 11.2.202.251ubuntu0.10.04.1
<jaime>   Candidate: 11.2.202.251ubuntu0.10.04.1
<jaime>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> jaime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> gmachine_24: Exactly.  (Don't see the need ....)
<bobweaver> usr13,  it was for poz  and not I as I do not use anti-virus
<usr13> bobweaver: I don't either, nor do I recommend anyone use it, (other than MS Windows users).
<poz> usr13, why not?
<usr13> not necessary.
<jaime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463042/
<gmachine_24> poz, most malware/viruses are written for Windows machines
<usr13> poz Why would we install software that is not necessary?
<bobweaver> !backtrack | jaime
<ubottu> jaime: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<usr13> poz: Linux does not have virus problems, therefore we do not need anti-virus software.  (Welcome to Linux.)
<bobweaver> jaime,  as the bot said we can not help out. But it sounds like using a pentesting distro to watch things is not a good idea
<usr13> poz: Uninstall avg and enjoy... :)
<jaime> i had it working before, but dont remember how i did it!!
<bobweaver> jaime,  ask on #backtrack-linux it is there distro and they have support for it .
<gmachine_24> I don't believe poz understands the world of viruses, malware, etc. and how most are written for Windows OS machines. Even if you dl the viruses out there now  you couldn't  run it under Ubuntu, *nix
<usr13> poz: We don't have  virus problems on our Linux systems, nor do we have a virus problem when interacting with other MS Windows systems that may or may not be infected.
<bobweaver> poz,  think of it like this.   you can not install a  program that only runs on windows like say  photoshop . right . Just like you can not install a virus that is for windows
<gmachine_24> poz: a virus, malware etc. is/are generally just programs that do things we don't like so they get a bad name.
<usr13> gmachine_24: Yea, you'd have to enable the executable bit for one to actually do anything, (and then it would only be in use-space), so there is virtually no need for any kind of anti-virus software.  And I know, poz, that some will dispute that, but they are mislead into believing otherwise.
<gmachine_24> poz, of course this doesn't mean someone won't try to sell you something you don't need.
<bobweaver> poz,  if you are worried about things of that nature it might be best to learn how. Wireshark nmap and openvas works
<usr13> bobweaver: Oh yea, I've seen it.  I think probably most all anti-virus makers have a Linux version for sale, (but you have to remember, people with buy ANYTHING).
<bobweaver> +1million gmachine_24  dude at best buy kept on telling me when I wass buying computer that I needed anti-virus. I was like errrr. finally like "dude I am C++/QT/QML dev . I think I know if certain libs can link "  he looked at me like I was crazy. I said happy holidays
<poz> but what if someone writes a virus for linux?
<bobweaver> poz,  we update are packages everyday and look for things like that .
<bobweaver> poz,  we do have CVE reports
<poz> oh
<usr13> poz Not gonna happen.... Trust us.  Many of us have been using Linux for a long time.  (12+ years for me). ... If there was need for anti-virus software, we would say so.
<poz> just most of the time i run lines of code from weird sites
<poz> i dont typically know what they do. but i pick up things here and there
<bobweaver> poz,  so if someone did write a crappy program 1) it would never ever ever ever make it to Ubuntu software center. Because it has to go through many many steps 1st. Like debian mentors and other packages and it is just the way the "flow" works that helps
<usr13> poz: Doesn't matter.
<bobweaver> s|pacakges | packagers
<poz> oh okay
<poz> right on. so what about firewall?
<usr13> poz: We are not trying to get you into trouble, we are trying to save you from a lesson in futility :)
<bobweaver> poz,  we do have firewalls though and things like that
<usr13> poz: NOt really needed either.  Routers are firewalls and I'm sure you have one.
<bobweaver> !ufw | poz
<ubottu> poz: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<poz> ooooh
<poz> so i am already taken care of :)
<gmachine_24> poz, at least as far as a firewall, yes. :)
<usr13> poz: If you were previously a MS Windows user, yes, you needed booth, for sure, and yes, I highly recommend both, but as  linux user, well it's just not necessary.
<bobweaver> poz,  yeah in a way. If you want to go crazy you could try things like "snort" or Ipcop or pfsense
<usr13> bobweaver: poz or dd-wrt
<gmachine_24> bobweaver, I think you're going far above his pay grade, ;)
<bobweaver> but again it is not needed but it is coo
<bobweaver> cool *
<poz> i will look into them
<poz> but i prob dont need them
<usr13> poz: The best firewall is a stand-anone firewall, (one that sits between you and the outside)  (a router).
<usr13> poz: Right.
<bobweaver> poz,  just take your time and look around. ask questions and dont go to shady places. Hey kinda like RL
<gmachine_24> poz, the more you learn about Linux/Ubuntu/etc. the better you will feel ....
<poz> yeah, i have a router that has a firewall
<usr13> poz: New linux users do all the damage that is done to their systems themselves. But there is just about nothing you can do that can't be fixed.
<bobweaver> poz,  then you are set. The tools that I was talking about are for like server rooms and companys that have things that they need to protect (aka insurance )
<poz> thanks guys. the reason why i am asking is because I want to figure out how hard it is to break into my wifi. I am trying out aircrack-ng and I think avg is blocking it or some thing
<usr13> poz: Breaking into your wifi is a totally different issue.
<bobweaver> like because there insurance company's say "we will  not cover you if you do not have this"
<usr13> poz: And there are many things you can do to keep your wifi safe, (but they are all on the router, not your PC).
<bobweaver> no way
<bobweaver> poz,  there is no way that avg can stop mon mode (IDNT that is )
<usr13> poz: You can use hidden network and encryption and you'll be relatively safe.
<poz> i know, but i want to understand what the significance is of each one
<bobweaver> poz,  dont drive fast cars when 1st learning to drive ;)
<bobweaver> you could crash
<usr13> poz: It's not one thing you do, (to secure your wifi network), there are several things you can do, (and you can learn them by simply reading your router's manual.
<poz> so i am starting out with setting my cellphone to send out a wep wireless signal and i want to break into it
<bobweaver> poz,  then you should read more about airmon and aircrack
<usr13> poz: Some of the routers themselves, will give you decoy essids.
<poz> usr13, I have. but I want to see it from a perspective of trying to break it
<poz> bobweaver, i am. i think avg was blocking airmon
<usr13> poz: Fine, but breaking into networks is beyond the scope of this chanel.
<poz> usr13, i am hoping my phone wont
<usr13> poz: It is  your system, do what you want with it. (We are simply here to give you advise and answer questions about Ubuntu.)
<poz> That is understandable. It can be used for illegal purposes...
<brahim> hello
<bobweaver> hello brahim  happy holidays
<usr13> poz: We don't even discuss what can be done illegally here.  This chanel is for Ubuntu support.
<usr13> .... in other words, we have wandered off topic ....
<bobweaver> poz,  we go by something called the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. maybe you would like to read that ?
<poz> sorry.
<bobweaver> in other words the law :)
<bobweaver> well at least us people that are members (ubuntu members that is )
<usr13> NP, that's what we're here for, to exchange information, (but about Ubuntu).
<poz> then regarding ubuntu, i installed avg from the deb found here... http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<poz> i now wish to remove this from my system
<usr13> poz: dpkg
<bobweaver> poz,  that is also not supported here that is a 3rd party app that is not in the Ubuntu main repo nor partners ect
<bobweaver> poz,  did you read the link I sent ?
<poz> part of it
<poz> i tryed dpkg, i need to install package
<usr13> poz: dpkg -r <pkg-name-here>  or  dpkg -purge  <pkg-name-here>
<tabeo> i want this to go viral so please help me get tabeo to do something about this please share this with all of your fridnds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjJOoe3Hlkc
<poz> i am not sure what the package name is
<usr13> poz: It is best to stick with packages that can be installed from Ubuntu's package manager, apt  (FYI)
<mrabz> is anyone able to give advice on how to to a badblocks or fsck check on a raid array on a remote system?
<poz> got it
<bobweaver> poz,  look it up     apt-cache search avg
<poz> sudo dpkg -r avg2012flx seemed to work
<usr13> poz: You just sent us a link to the site you got it from, right?  You probably still have the file in your ~/Downloads directory, Right?
<usr13> poz: There you go...
<poz> i delete stuff after i am done with them
<poz> but i think i got it
<bobweaver> poz, there is also things like synaptic package manager that can help you with things like that
<bakuryu> does ubuntu fit anywhere in a workplace environment?
<yeats> mrabz: you can't do fsck on a mounted drive, so you'll probably need physical access just to start a live cd/usb
<bobweaver> bakuryu,  that is a loaded question can you give more detials ?
<poz> thanks bobweaver
<yeats> bakuryu: I use Ubuntu/other Linux exclusively at my workplace
<bakuryu> bobweaver: does ubuntu have any use software-wise in business
<bobweaver> there are companys that use and whole countries that Use Ubuntu in the work place
<bobweaver> like google
<poz> I have another problem that I have been experencing. i dont know if we have time to solve it though as I am expecting a visitor within a min... The sound is unstable.
<mrabz> yeats: its a remote system, so no access to hardware or boot prompts
<poz> it cuts out often
<poz> and it is not automute
<bobweaver> bakuryu,  yea we do and we also have programs for b.people that need support. It is called ubuntu advantage
<yeats> mrabz: I'm so sorry - I had to go out to a datacenter for that sort of issue just this week - was up most of the night so I feel your pain
<bobweaver> bakuryu,  we also have custom iso's that are for enterprise
<poz> if I open the sound settings. the bottom part of the window (about where "Output volume:" starts) flashes on and off and the windows resizes like it is unstable. these unstablitys are in line with the sound problems
<yeats> bakuryu: there are only a few things you can't do (or aren't straightforward) without windows, but most things are workable via samba and wine
<mrabz> yeats: ikr, its such a 'swings and roundabouts' problem. my dedi provider wants to swap out the drive instead of doing a local fsck check in a terminal. I can't drive to the data centre, its 600 miles away :P
<poz> i think the headphones driver or somthing, maybe a lose conection, is turning on and off
<poz> i dont have any headphones in though
<yeats> mrabz: ah - gotcha - you might look into whether you can get remote KVM (as in "keyboard/video/mouse") set up on the servers you have to administer
<bobweaver> bakuryu,  what kinda things are you looking for ?
<mrabz> yeats: will look into it, thank!
<yeats> mrabz: good luck
<mrabz> I might need it ;)
<poz> sorry, i have to go. thank you for all of your help!
<jondot`> hello
<jondot`> how do i replace the goddamn side launcher with docky completely ? :)
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> quick question.. i installed ndiswrapper-dkms.. why does sudo modprobe ndiswrapper say the module does not exist?
<bobweaver> jondot`,  use something that is not Unity
<jondot`> bobweaver: but I do like the global appmenu
<bendangelo> I have a question about cat
<bobweaver> jondot`,  what is Ubuntu version ?
<jondot`> i'd be happy if the launcher was at the bottom but I understand that in 12.04 you can't do it anymore (64bit)
<bobweaver> jondot`,  you are on 12.04 ? did I read that right ?
<jondot`> bobweaver: yes
<zoie> http://pastie.org/5573790 i'm getting this error when writing sudo apt-get install -f
<bobweaver> jondot`,  then use Unity 2d and comment out the Loader in Shell.qml let me know if you need more explaining
<zoie> apt-get -f install
<jondot`> bobweaver: ok, thanks
<zoie> i already did dpkg-reconfigure -a but that didn't help
<krax> hello there
<krax> i am trying to format a usb thumb drive to ntfs inside ubuntu. how should i do it?
<yeats> zoie: you might need to ask in #ubuntu-fr
<tozen> krax: sudo gparted
<zoie> yeats: can i change the language, perhaps?
<bobweaver> jondot`,  look under http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463188/   see line 128 ?  add to that    "visable: false "
<jondot`> bobweaver: whats the diff between ubuntu 2D and the other?
<yeats> zoie: I've never done that, but I know that you can
<yeats> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<krax> tozen: ohh; no command line
<bobweaver> jondot`,  one is wrote in qml/QT /lC++   other uses NUx to render stuff and C++/C as stright coding
<bobweaver> well kinda jondot`
<bobweaver> one is easy to program in the other is hard. lol
<tozen> krax: gparted has graphical interface
<jondot`> bobweaver: so 2D is qt?
<yeats> krax: gparted is a graphical program, but you have to invoke in on the command line with sudo (or gksu/gksudo) for it to work
<bobweaver> jondot`,  correct
<bobweaver> jondot`,  it use to be called unity-qt in Ubuntu 10.10  when it 1st came out
<jondot`> bobweaver: so in 12.10 it is gone?
<meoblast001> i love going on launchpad and learning that everything is broken
<meoblast001> and the developers know it's all broken
<meoblast001> *sigh*
<bobweaver> jondot`,  correct
<krax> tozen:  yeats: i wanted to know if i could do it without a 3red party soft only by ntfs-fuse. i mean only by pure command. but i guess i am wrong.!:)
<bobweaver> jondot`,  see I add things like this to my unity-2d  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30yNzLoOJc0  ,     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4iTwvCw7M
<bobweaver> so that I can have the launcher on whatever side or I can change the grid layout adding privews and also using different form-factors like TV or Phone or tablet or desktop or Gaming
<bobweaver> jondot`,  ^^
<jondot`> i see
<bobweaver> jondot`,  I kinda forked Unity 2d
<bobweaver> jondot`,  if you have a virtual machine with 12.10 I have a ppa if you like to try it. But it is not supported by Ubuntu only me :)
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> 12.04 *
<jondot`> bobweaver: cool. so i tried your trick, it worked - thanks
<krax> is gparted on 12.10 x64 live cd?
<bobweaver> good jondot`  happy holidays
<krax> to install it from there
<bobweaver> yup krax
<krax> bobweaver: and is there anyway to finf the deb package of it in that livecd?
<bobweaver> krax,  gparted comes on live iso's of Ubuntu but it does not install it after installing.
<bobweaver> krax,  why ?
<bobweaver> krax,  it is the dame deb that is in "main"
<bobweaver> same *
<bobweaver> I think ....
<victor__> hi
<bobweaver> Hello victor__  happy holidays
<jondot`> so how heavier is ubuntu than xubuntu?
<victor__> how are u all?
<victor__> thanks
<bobweaver> jondot`,  again depends on how one is running unity as ubuntu is a distro and unity is a DE you can run both you know that right ?
<jondot`> hmm i guess Ubuntu+unity vs Xubuntu+XFCE. is it 2x, 3x heavier etc?
<bobweaver> jondot`,  like you can run xfce and then start unity-2d-shell and it will start it over the top of xfce. Unity-2d-shell can also run on opengl
<bobweaver> depends on what libs you are using and what you have installed. But yeah Linunity-core is kinda heavey
<bobweaver> heavy *
<bobweaver> jondot`,  ^^
<jondot`> bobweaver: how heavy though?
<bobweaver> what do you mean jondot`  like the mem that it uses ? or the amount of hard drive space ? or what valgrind says ect ?
<jondot`> memory and cpu
<mbrigdan> Hello, I have a dual monitor setup, and recently one of the monitors has started to have a screen that is "bigger" than the physical monitor, ie: I can't see things that are at the top or left edge. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<bobweaver> jondot`,  again that all depends on the ammount of lens and also the ammount of things that are running and what version of what you are running. My Unity 2d runs at about 700mb ram and it is loaded
<bobweaver> not sure about xfce I do not use it jondot`
<bobweaver> jondot`,  I willl look on LP to see size of unity-2d but take into account that that is with out depends. :)
<jondot`> i see, ok - thanks :)
<bobweaver> jondot`,  you can always look at build logs on launchpad also
<bobweaver> like this one https://launchpadlibrarian.net/126534866/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.unity-2d_6.10.06.u2t1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jondot`> ok
<CalvinnHobbes> Can someone help with openvpn? I have it set up fine. But I would like to exclude some traffic from the vpn. For example I can't ssh into the box from the outside world when the vpn is on
<newbie|1> how do i locate system updates for ubuntu, for instance flash-plugin downlaod
<bakuryu> software center
<newbie|1> i tried that
<newbie|1> it said uodate information and told me about the download failing
<jondot`> bobweaver: last question - can I remove the very thin border from terminal? but leave the titlebar on?
<DeWabbit> hiya alll
<yeats> CalvinnHobbes: in the NetworkManager setup, go to IPv4 -> Routes and check "Use this connection only for resources on its network"
<CalvinnHobbes> yeats, sorry I should have specified that this is ubuntu server with no GUI
<yeats> CalvinnHobbes: oh - I see
<yeats> CalvinnHobbes: then I would search the config for that same option
<DeWabbit> Anyone have some free time to help a newbi :x
<MonkWitDaFunk> hey ubuntu channel. is there another channel for the linux terminal server project?
<yeats> DeWabbit: just ask and someone may be able to help
<CalvinnHobbes> yeats, yeah I think that might be the solution. I just thought it might require iptables and routes which flumox me
<DeWabbit> im getting a subterfuge error
<DeWabbit> dpkg: error processing subterfuge (--configure):
<DeWabbit>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<DeWabbit> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DeWabbit>  subterfuge
<DeWabbit> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<yeats> CalvinnHobbes: it's probably an on or off setting in the config, but I don't know because I've only ever had to use NM for it
<FloodBot1> DeWabbit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeWabbit> my bad for the flood
<DeWabbit> i have uninstalled and reinstalled grub
<DeWabbit> then tryed todo apt-get upgrade
<DeWabbit> half way into that i get a error 1 code
<DeWabbit> yeats, know your busy dealing with someone else... but could you reply after when your free
<CalvinnHobbes> ah I got it, it was a routing issue
<yeats> DeWabbit: just pastebin the error you tried to paste before and share the URL
<DeWabbit> will do
<seel> hey, so this is the ubuntu chat room or something, right?
<DeWabbit> im looking on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045017 aswell but same problem
<yeats> seel: Ubuntu support
<DJones> seel: Its the main Ubuntu support channel, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<seel> ok, took me a bit of time to figure out how to even get connected and all
<DeWabbit> yeats,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463275/
<CalvinnHobbes> DeWabbit, did you run apt-get update
<DeWabbit> yes
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, yes
<mbrigdan> Hey, I'm having a problem where one of the dual monitors I am using (same monitor, same resolution on each) seems to have a screen slightly larger than the physical monitor (I can't see things at the very edges). I have tried online solutions to this, but they don't work. Can anyone help me?
<DeWabbit> iv got teamviewer on if anyone wanna try and sort this, iv looked everywhere online btw.....
<yeats> DeWabbit: is this backtrack?
<CalvinnHobbes> Dewabbit: apt-get clean, then try to install it? Was this a fresh install of the package or where you updating?
<CalvinnHobbes> yeah its gotta be backtrack
<DeWabbit> yeah its BT
<yeats> DeWabbit: ah okay - that's not supported here - sorry
<DeWabbit> it was a fresh install btw
<zoite> im thinking of installing ubuntu but i'm worried it doesn't respect my freedoms. can anyone pls confirm?
<CalvinnHobbes> zoite which freedoms?
<zoite> all of them
<yeats> zoite: this channel is for technical ubuntu support
<zoite> im in the church of stallman, just want to know if it supports my freedoms or not?
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, ok iv done apt-get clean...
<yeats> zoite: once you work out the philosophical issues, this channel can help you with the technical ones
<zoite> hm ok so it does?
<CalvinnHobbes> zoite: thats not what he said
<Guest88058> hi does anyone know if there's a program for ubuntu that can limit bandwidth per program?  Similar to Windows netlimiter or netbalancer?  Or do I have to use a proxy to do something like that?
<CalvinnHobbes> zoite: read about the different distributions, and their licensing if this concerns you so much
<zoite> ok
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, when i do apt-get upgrade... there is 1 not fully installed or removed.
<CalvinnHobbes> presumambly subterfuge?
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, i think its subterfuge
<CalvinnHobbes> try the install again
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463289/
<CalvinnHobbes> sudo apt-get install subterfuge
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, 2mins ill try that
<CalvinnHobbes> it looks liek from the errors that it is missing the tar package to actually install it
<DeWabbit> ok
<CalvinnHobbes> which is strange
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, i have the package in my download folder
<DeWabbit> on desktop
<CalvinnHobbes> oh
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, i know this is going to sound very lame but do you have teamviewer ?
<CalvinnHobbes> no
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, nps ;x
<great_scott> hey all - new to programming in Linux (w/ gcc/makefiles etc). Simple question - I just downloaded a library (alsa-library) in this case. I ran ./configure and make, but it didn't build binaries for the example/test code in one of the sub-directories. What should one look for to either edit in the makefile.in or run @ the cmd-line to compile the example code?
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, odd that when im getting subterfuge is already the newest version.
<CalvinnHobbes> debwabbit im gonna try to pm you so we stop polluting the main chat
<DeWabbit> CalvinnHobbes, nps ill pm u
<Zenger> Hi guys, I have a usb drive, when the device is in, Ubuntu doesn't load, when I remove the USB the pc starts
<seel> hey, I'm not really sure how to scroll back up with this, would someone be able to explain how to join the ubuntu channel for just chatting?
<milamber> seel: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zenger> when the pc starts, I connect the usb to the PC, lsusb doesn't show the device, gparted takes a lot of time scanning the devices and doesn't find the device
<Zenger> just freezes
<tozen> Zenger: try blkid
<daftykins> Zenger: is it a 2.5" laptop drive in a caddy, powered by USB?
<Zenger> daftykins: no just simple usb flash drive
<daftykins> or a flash drive?
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> sounds dead
<Zenger> nope ;(
<Zenger> blkid only my 4 drives 3ntfs and 1 one ext4
<Zenger> that usb isn't mine :(
<Zenger> i didn't do anything only copied the data
<WuLi> hey hi, anyone have a link showing how to install/run ubuntu off a USB, NOT "try" it, not install alongside, ignore my HDD? I plug in the USB, reboot, bios boots the USB fine but all changes/installs/accounts are gone each time I boot.
<Zenger> and it died :(
<tozen> Zenger: fdisk -l ?
<tozen> with sudo
<great_scott> any chance one of you could help me with what I'm guessing should be a simple make/compile question? I'm a bit lost searching for the solution :/
<Zenger> showed my 4 working drives
<Zenger> and freezes
<Zenger> removed the usb
<tozen> Zenger: dead
<Zenger> unfroze
<Zenger> oh god no :(
<Zenger> no
<daftykins> WuLi: in your host OS, e.g. Windows or whatever, install ubuntu to the flash drive with persistence mode.
<Zenger> you were wrong
<Zenger> I put on another windows based laptop
<Zenger> and it worked
<WuLi> daftykins: ok, looking, ty!
<Zenger> could be my usb ?
<tozen> Zenger: also can try to pop in other usb port
<daftykins> WuLi: use a program like universal USB installer, from pendrivelinux.com
<Zenger> tried
<Zenger> 1 sec
<Zenger> will format with windows and try again
<WuLi> alrighty, happy holidays =) AFK
<Zenger> hm
<mbrigdan> Hey, I'm having a problem where one of the dual monitors I am using (same monitor, same resolution on each) seems to have a screen slightly larger than the physical monitor (I can't see things at the very edges). I have tried online solutions to this, but they don't work. Can anyone help me?
<Zenger> damn
<Zenger> it doesn't want to work :(
<Zenger> none of the ports
<Zenger> even those in the back
<Zenger> and I'm 100% sure they work
<sirblade> halp, do u know where to get opengl libs for pangolin but 32 bit?
<syncsys> I cannot install skype from skype.com . i used ubuntu 12 multiarch  and iam using 64 bit kubuntu.   it says The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken.   ?
<syncsys> what can be wrong?
<Zenger> uh well
<Zenger> as long as it works under windows :) I should be okay
<tozen> syncsys: how do u installing it?
<syncsys> tozen,  by QAtp package manager
<senoraraton> I'm having a bit of trouble installing wxPython in Ubuntu 12.04.
<erncic> l
<const_antine> Is there a standard package disk testing software?
<const_antine> Something to find and mark bad sectors
<syncsys> how to run 32 bit apps in 64 bit ubuntu?
<const_antine> oh its fsck
<syncsys> cannot install skype
<syncsys> The "skype" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<syncsys> 	Depends: skype-bin, but it is a virtual package
<krax> hello
<krax> i just install 12.10x64 and my sound is too low
<krax> what is wrong?
<krax> even in the hightest level
<serp_> are your speakers turned on?
<krax> it is a laptop
<krax> and yes
<krax> v3-571 aspire
<krax> even the level next to clock is at its full
<djshotglass> i remote manage a bunch of ubuntu boxes
<djshotglass> but because they dont have monitors hooked up i am stuck unable to change res
<djshotglass> its too small
<djshotglass> work around?
<krax> even the alsamixer is on full
<const_antine> Hello again, my partition table is fubar
<const_antine> is it possible to recover it?
<prospero23> hello, i can't install software.. anyone to help?
<tozen> prospero23: try sudo
<prospero23> tozen: no something weird going on, i just reinstalled 12.04 and now; even basic stuff like VLC gives problems
<prospero23> i think some sources are missing..
<tozen> prospero23: how do u try to install?
<tozen> prospero23: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<tozen> and try after
<prospero23> both apt-get and software center is problematic, i get for VLC for example: package dependencies cannot be resolved
<krax> anyhelp
<krax> i have low sound
<tozen> prosper23: did u tried sudo apt-get install -f?
<tozen> krax: alsamixer
<prospero23> does this look normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463346/
<tozen> prospero2o it doesnt looks normal3: n
<tozen> sorry
<tozen> prospero23: no it doesnt looks normal
<tozen> probably the best way is to change update server
<prospero23> how?
<zoie> hello, i'm getting errors on apt-get -f install: http://pastie.org/5574105
<linuxuz3r> how do i remove a package and its dependencies
<prospero23> there's a general problem, i think. when i do Sys Settings>Additional Drivers; i get error as well
<tozen> prospero23:  Update Manager -->> Ubuntu Software -->> Download from -->> Main
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<linuxuz3r> how do i remove a package and its dependencies
<trijntje> linuxuz3r: apt-get remove packagename && apt-get autoremove
<trijntje> is it possible to use apt-get download to download a package for an older release of ubuntu?
<tozen> linuxuz3r: sudo apr-get purge pacage_name
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> that didnt help
<linuxuz3r> it only remove some packages
<tozen> linuxuz3r: sudo apt-get remove --
<tozen> linuxuz3r: sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name?
<newbie|4> hi, how i may format hdd (ubuntu)?
<tozen> newbie|4: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<syncsys> what will sudo apt-get install -f    do?
<prospero23> syncsys: force install
<usr13> tozen: fsck
<tozen> syncsys: fixing apt-get problems
<usr13> newbie|4: That's not formatting.
<tozen> usr13: what?
<usr13> tozen: What kind of file system do you want to use?
<usr13> tozen: Sorry, Wrong nick.
<usr13> newbie|4: What kind of file system do you want?
<syncsys> tozen, prospero23  its removing all my packages..............
<newbie|4> ntfs
<usr13> tozen: Your response was in erro.
<usr13> newbie|4: fsck.ntfs
<somsip> newbie|4: sudo mkntfs /dev/{drive}
<newbie|4> full format?
<prospero23> syncsys man apt-get
<syncsys> oh god
<usr13> newbie|4: or mkntfs
<syncsys> God. it has removed all my packages and even my gui is not working
<syncsys> will it install them again>?
<usr13> newbie|4: full format?  Is there any other kind?
<syncsys> prospero23,
<gswain> whats the deal with the ldap dir changes, used to be just a simple slapd.cont and a schema directory now there is an slapd.conf dir and a cn=asdfasdfadfad.conf dir i cant make heads or tails of it
<usr13> newbie|4: If the target partition is /dev/sdb1, you'd do:    sudo fsck.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<usr13> newbie|4: But be sure not to do it on a mounted partition, or one that has data you want to keep.
<gswain> im not sure where my schemas go, or which file i modify, or how to import my initial dataset
<djshotglass> i remote manage a bunch of ubuntu boxes but because they dont have monitors hooked up i am stuck unable to change res its too small work around?
<newbie|4> my nephew needed windows and he needs to be erased ubuntu
<usr13> djshotglass: resolution?  You mean screen size?  (Why would that be an issue?)
<syncsys> will it install them again>?
<syncsys> prospero23,
<usr13> djshotglass: That would only be an issue for the end-user.  Right?
<erncic> djshotglass, check xrandr and see if it works without monitors attached.
<usr13> djshotglass: In other words, if they don't have monitors hooked  to them, why would you care what the screen size is set to?
<tom719co> hello
<syncsys> tozen,  why its uninstalling all software i know of
<djshotglass> usr13 when they are remote desktoped
<djshotglass> sorry for being unclear
<usr13> erncic: djshotglass Well, it probably would work if you first issue command export DISPLAY=:0.0
<tom719co> i just installed LXDE on ubuntu... and I am trying to set xrdp to use it..  what do i put in .xsession for it?
<newbie|4> simple installation windows 8 can not format the partition with ubuntu
<tozen> syncsys: what do u menan?
<erncic> usr13: I think he has X and everything installed, it is just giving him a bad resolution because it cannot toalk to a monitor.... none attached
<tozen> mean
<djshotglass> export DISPLAY=:0.0 still doesnt let me change res
<usr13> djshotglass: When you are in a remote desktop session, you're not able to change screen size?
<djshotglass> sudo export DISPLAY=:0.0?
<djshotglass> nope stuck on 1024x768
<djshotglass> because there is no monitor
<usr13> djshotglass: Try xrandr
<syncsys>  sudo apt-get install -f  has removed all my software
<djshotglass> what is xrandr
<tozen> syncsys: usually its couldnt be
<erncic> djshotglass, in a terminal window, just type in xrand and see if it outputs any resolutions above what you are currently using.
<djshotglass> https://gist.github.com/6704d17abefd9737dd0f
<tom719co> both startx and startlxde have not worked in the .xsession file
<syncsys>  it removed all. now what should i do?
<syncsys> tozen,
<erncic> djshotglass, what resolution are you shooting for?
<djshotglass> something higher
<djshotglass> screen so small i cant see virtual machine windows
<djshotglass> im guessing i need to use one of these remote desktop software with monitor drivers
<erncic> djshotglass, I don't know if this is going to work, but it should not break anything....
<erncic> djshotglass, xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<djshotglass> will a reboot fix it if it does?
<erncic> djshotglass, yes, it certainly will. then xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00, xrandr --output VGA1 -- mode 1280x1024_60.00
<djshotglass> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00, xrandr --output VGA1 -- mode 1280x1024_60.00 just prints usage
<djshotglass> must be incorrect synta
<erncic> djshotglass, a reboot will clear all of this commands out and returns you to where you are
<djshotglass> oic -- spaced from mode
<djshotglass> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00, xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<djshotglass> still prints usage
<djshotglass> nvm
<bkc_> there's a comma in there... that's a new cmmand
<djshotglass> its two command
<djshotglass> lol
<bkc_> indeed
<djshotglass> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00 && xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<erncic> djshotglass, sorry, my bad- "," was no clear
<djshotglass> woohoo works
<djshotglass> tyvm
<djshotglass> can i put those in startup somehow
<lws> So, the upstart job for transmission-daemon doesn't setgid correctly.  I even added it to the upstart job config, and it doesn't seem to work.
<djshotglass> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00, xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<djshotglass> in /etc/rc.local?
<erncic> djshotglass, if you put those at the end of your /etc/rc.local, I think they become persistent
<djshotglass> yay :D
<lws> Also, My hard drives are randomly not coming up a ready...
<lws> Anybody have any ideas about that?
<erncic> djshotglass, also google other resolutions if you want... we don't really care about the actual specs since no monitor is actually attached. I picked 1280x1024 at random...
<Synaptic> hello and merry cristhmas
<Synaptic> i remember in past, that i was with an ubuntu/debian server... and i was with a web interface... for managing server... like plesk but not plesk...  i dont remember the name..
<Synaptic> can someone help me to remember it??? i remember that it was on apt-get repository
<bekks> Synaptic: cpanel
<Synaptic> no
<iceroot> Synaptic: ebox or webmin
<chicognu> today santa claus will download himself trough the modem, get in all people desktops, and say: rom rom rom merry Christmas
<Synaptic> maybe webmin
<Synaptic> i check
<iceroot> !webmin | Synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<iceroot> !ebox | Synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<djshotglass> tyvm erncic
<djshotglass> works great
<Synaptic> no... no webmin
<erncic> djshotglass, very welcome.
<tom719co> does anyone know how to set xrdp to use the lubuntu desktop?
<lws> Hey since upgrading to 12.10.  Some of my inited processes are showing up as just having uids, and not their appropriate name in ps
<lws> It's like my system isn't using /etc/passwd anymore
<lws> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> hmm
<hobo_> i have a laptop that had a dual boot with ubuntu and windows 7. im giving the laptop to my mom, so I wanted to remove ubuntu from it which I did by deleting the ubuntu partitions from within the windows disk management. now im getting a grub error message during startup. how do i restore the normal windows bootloader?
<hobo_> can anyone help me out with this?
<dr_willis> you use the various windws tools to replace the mbr with one from windows.
<Jeruvy> hobo_ your best bet is to run a repair with your windows installation cd (and to ask in ##windows) :)
<dr_willis> you really should have replaced the mbr first.. then deleted the partions
<dr_willis> #windows should be able to point you to some live cd's or other repair disks to replace the mbr
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, s/#windows/##windows/
<dr_willis> I think theres some system-repair live cds out there that can do it. but with so many variants in how windows does it, its hard to tell.
<dr_willis> MS likes to change the commands to fix the boot stuff with every new version of windows
<lws> Seems like Ubuntu does the same thing...
<Jeruvy> ^
<lws> I'm confused..  I have a custom upstart job that runs setuid to a user.    Why can't that job access folders for a group that uid belongs to?
<kylescottmcgill> wont the parted live CD's do that job for you?
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  been so long since ive used it - it might. ;)
<syncsys> helo
<Datz> Hi. My terminal bell appears not to be working. Any ideas on what I should check/do first?
<lws> Datz: Plug your case speaker in?
<dr_willis> Datz:  in the console or in X?  with what terminal app?
<Datz> haha
<Datz> dr_willis: in X
<dr_willis> and how are you trying to beep the bell. ;)
<Datz> Gnome Terminal 3.4.1.1
<dr_willis> they need a whole faq/wiki page on pc speaker beeping.
<lws> THe console and also POST signals come out the case speaker/
<dr_willis> half the wiki on how to turn it off.. other half on how to turn it on. ;)
<lws> Gnome beeps should be processed via alsa or whatever else.
<Datz> dr_willis: well in screen the vbell was working, then I disabled it, it said switch to audible bell, but nothing. Option is checked in terminal options for bell.
<Datz> humm
<dr_willis> Gnome-terminal plays a system sound via pulse.
<dr_willis> there used to be a bug(feature?) where the use of ctrl-g to generate a 'beep' got captured by X. and replaced by the system beep.. but im not sure it worked that way it just captured it and stopped it for many people.
<syncsys> i cant install software  like wine and skype in latest kubuntu x64
<Datz> Under alert sounds, I get some feedback
<dr_willis> syncsys:  yes.
<syncsys> dr_willis,  why is that?
<dr_willis> syncsys:  it works for most pople.. give us details of what you are doing and error messages exactly
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install wine   works fine for me on 64bit
<r4d1x> Anyone have radeons working with AMD driver on a desktop with intel integrated graphics?
<Datz> dr_willis: so apparently it should be working but may be a bug so I should give up, or what? :P
<syncsys> dr_willis,  some times says package is broken and some times says dependancy needed and when i try to install that dependancy. i dont get it available
<dr_willis> Datz:  theres so many quirks and bugs and history to the speaker beeeps - i bet you can find dozens of guides on either killing it.. or getting it working. ;)
<lws> How do I check the egid of a running process?
<syncsys> dr_willis, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<syncsys>  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dr_willis> syncsys:  try an sudo apt-get dist-upgrade recently ?
<hobo_> Jeruvy, if i dont have the windows disc, is there an alternate bootable iso that can repair the mbr?
<Datz> dr_willis: interesting.. /me wonder what kind of a headache it would be, and what the chances of success are.
<dr_willis> Datz:  my current desktop pc dosent 3even have a pc-spkr - things that do the hardware-speaker-type-beeps dont work. :)
<dr_willis> Im the kind of guy that always disabled the spkr also. :)
<dr_willis> !info beep
<syncsys> dr_willis,  http://www.pastebin.ca/2296448
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (quantal), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<Jeruvy> hobo_, That is the easiest way.  Try Supergrubdisk.
<syncsys> dr_willis,  i just downloaded the latest
<dr_willis> im not on a system with a web browser at the moment sysdoc .
<syncsys> dr_willis, burned it and fresh install
<dr_willis> syncsys:  downlaoded the latest what?
<syncsys> dr_willis,  iso
<dr_willis> held packages =   the package manager is Holding back somthing. dist-upgrade may tell it to force upgrade the held packages.
<Datz> dr_willis: I see. :)
<dr_willis> Nothing to do with the 'latest'
<syncsys> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<syncsys> dr_willis,  done dist-upgrade. no need
<Datz> dr_willis: guess I'll try that package if it's not already installed.
<dr_willis> if theres a broken package it may be the core of the whole problem
<syncsys> dr_willis,  how can i know which one is broken. if one is?
<dr_willis> my apt-get skills are such that ive rarely had to mess with broken packages. Not sure what the proper way is
<syncsys> dr_willis,  will this help dpkg --add-architecture i386  ?
<zoie> hello, i'm getting errors on apt-get -f install: http://pastie.org/5574105
<Datz> dr_willis: installed package "beep". I type beep, which should work. Nothing happens.. wonder what that means.
<rizzo> syncsys: Have you tried apt-get install -f?
<ProSwitch> Vinz !
<ProSwitch> Relolj !
<syncsys> rizzo,  it just deleted all my apps. allll.
<rizzo> Huh?
<syncsys> yes.
<syncsys> despite its for fixing
<syncsys> i will be back after a required reboot
<dr_willis> Datz:  you might not have a actual hardwre speaker. or the pcspkr module is not loaded
<Datz> humm
<Datz> I don't have a hardware speaker. I never installed that little thing.
<Datz> or did I..
<Datz> wait, I did on this machine.
<lvleph> Can someone help me figure out why glxinfo is seg faulting?
<Datz> maybe I should try and get that module loaded.
<syncsys> rizzo, dr_willis  back
<syncsys> rizzo, dr_willis   will this help dpkg --add-architecture i386  ?
<lvleph> glxinfo[7466]: segfault at 2 ip 00007f55d665cd17 sp 00007fffac1a5940 error 4 in fglrx_dri.so[7f55d5b00000+1ef9000]
<lvleph> ?
<SolarisBoy> lvleph: is that the only information in the log?
<zoie> hello, i'm getting errors on apt-get -f install: http://pastie.org/5574105 ; i can't install apps anymore
<lvleph> only thing I found was a bunch of lines exactly like that
<SolarisBoy> lvleph: not sure why but if thats all the info you can try to get more by prefixing the command with 'catchsegv'
<dr_willis> sysdoc:  ive never seen anyone else need to do that command. so no idea whyyou would need to do that.
<SolarisBoy> lvleph: did that just start to occur? the fault is occuring in that fglrx_dri.so library file
<lvleph> I have been having the same problem for weeks.
<lvleph> I got booted for talking about it yesterday, since apparently it isn't on topic.
<SolarisBoy> i suppose not
<lvleph> It is an Ubuntu issue, so I still does see how it isn't
<lvleph> http://pastebin.com/xLiy8MKz
<lvleph> ^SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> i would start by looking at if my fglrx packages changed i guess
<SolarisBoy> brb
<lvleph> It began on fresh install SolarisBoy
#ubuntu 2012-12-25
<syncsys> i cant install software  like wine and skype in latest kubuntu x64 http://www.pastebin.ca/2296448
<dr_willis> can you install ANY software at all? like 'sudo apt-get install cowsay' ?
<k-stz> can someone tell me some suggestion to fix bad sound in zsnes
<Alviss> join #ubuntu
<dr_willis> k-stz:  try changeing the sound outputs from alsa, to pulse, or visa-versa perhaps
<rizzo> Did you change any settings in the emulator?
<dr_willis> zsnes is also a good but very old emulator. it may have some issues with pulse audio
<rizzo> Lowering the sample rate will produce 'bad sound'.
<syncsys>  i was using local server
<syncsys> <syncsys> when i switch to u.s server. its showing updates.
<syncsys> <syncsys> isnt ubuntu servers supposed to be sync
<k-stz> rizzo: 32000hz sample as default setting in 12.04LTS, changing to 44100hz, (which sounds more familiar anyone?), so thx for that
<NuSuey> any advice how can I set my "performance" settings in 12.10? I mean, I had the option before in some previous ubuntu.. like to set .. full performance.. or power saving settings..
<NuSuey> my gpu is quite hot on my laptop when I'm using ubuntu.. so I would love to be able to change that :)
<NuSuey> any advice?
<k-stz> NuSuey: i suggest turning of compiz effects
<Kion1> ouyes I was until now
<Kion1> I am just upgrading
<watchtower> hi does anyone now of any plans for ubuntu  to make their own phone i know they have done the ubuntu for android but was wondering if they had any plans to make a phone
<NuSuey> k-stz: haven't used the 12.10 .. soo how can I easily disable compiz?
<NuSuey> *effects
<dr_willis> watchtower:  just rumors   - i will belive it when i see it in stores.
<dr_willis> NuSuey:  use some other desktop like lubuntu, or xubuntu, that dosent use compiz is one way
<NuSuey> dr_willis: can't I just install some other shell (like fluxbox) and just logon to that?
<watchtower> OK thanks
<NuSuey> *desktop
<dr_willis> NuSuey:  if you want.
<dr_willis> NuSuey:  thats exactly what i suggested. ;) basically
<rizzo> No, you suggested he ditch his current system :P
<NuSuey> dr_willis: ok, will do that. But can't I somehow change the "performance" settings? I feel that my laptop goes "FULL PERFORMANCE" even when I'm not doing anythings
<NuSuey> *anything
<syncsys>  anyone on x64 and ruing skype or wine?
<dr_willis> i dont mess with the power-mode/cpu mode settings much. But it may be an apci issue or bug if its going to the wrong modes.
<dr_willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<Kion1> Merry Christmas to all the Ubuntu Community
<syncsys> how to apt cache search?
<picca> Merry Christmas Kion1
<r4d1x> Santa didnt bring me working AMD drivers :(
<picca> lol @ r4d1x
<Kion1> Thanks picca MC to you too
<NuSuey> dr_willis: well what could I do?
<Kion1> r4d1x ¿does AMD not work well under linux?
<r4d1x> without X it works fine
<Kion1> If buying a new system to put ubuntu in it, is it better to go with an AMD video card or an Nvidia?
<Kion1> All I know was Linus Trovalds video on Nvidia! jaj
<r4d1x> I think as long as its not with integrated either is fine
<XRS1> intel
<fishhead> Go with nvidia but check for driver support
<r4d1x> my issues stem from the integrated intel card on the cpu
<XRS1> intel drivers actually work. unlike amd and nvidia
<r4d1x> I think
<Kion1> I have an Alienware and its Nvidia GTX260M never runs at full power under linux!
<Kion1> that's why I feel more like trying AMD
<r4d1x> except that all they do it output video, if you want and sort of acceleration you need amd or nvidia
<dr_willis> NuSuey:  try out lubuntu, via installing the lubuntu-desktop package. it wont use compiz
<XRS1> amd drivers are 100% broken at the moment
<r4d1x> there has been mixed success with 12.11
<r4d1x> problem is X seeing that I have intel and AMD and thinking that its needs to use switcharoo
<dr_willis> Kion1:  i would avoid ati/amd.. stick with nvidia if you need the gpu power. intel if you dont.
<dr_willis> Kion1:  those dual-gpu-optimus systems are also a major cause of problems at this time
<XRS1> intel GMA chipset runs faster than nvidia and amd chips with the current drivers
<Kion1> Yes I will buy some powerfull video card, just wondered what should work best
<r4d1x> but it provides limited opencl which is what I need :(
<XRS1> dont waste your money on a powerfull card unless you are going to run windows
<dr_willis> Kion1:  i find older nvidia cards, (from like 6+mo to a year ago release) are the most stable.
<fishhead> if you get a comp with amd ati check for driver support first
<dr_willis> Kion1:  i dont see the point in a $300+ video card on ubuntu.
<Kion1> XRS1 I do use it for GPU computations
<dr_willis> Kion1:  it would depend on what software you are using for thaat 'GPU Computations' i imagine then. if thats your main goal
<XRS1> its a sad state of affairs when the cheapest Intel chips run circles around AMD and nVidia cards and chips
<r4d1x> good deflection
<Kion1> yes,  I ocasionally use it for games, but mostly GPU processing power and 3D modelling
<dr_willis> I see quite a few issues in here with Intel cards.
<dr_willis> but thisis the place people come when they do have issues. ;)
<dr_willis> so its a little biased going by what you see in here.
<XRS1> is there any one in here with working AMD drivers on 12.10?
<r4d1x> better than the mint channel, just a bunch of kids googling obvious answers
<dr_willis> Just be glad you dont have a SiS video card. ;)
<XRS1> is there still such a thing?
<dr_willis> I see 3-4 people in here weekly with them and having issues.
<XRS1> that was my first 3d chip  :P
<dr_willis> I rember when Matrox was a big name..  :P
<r4d1x> 3dfx
<dr_willis> back when '2d Acelleration' was  the buzz word.
<dr_willis> PhysX ;)
<XRS1> any way, i get "Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder" when i try to play an .mp4 from a PHP page. the file works fine when i watch it from folder or youtube.   any ideas why it wont play? <embed src="http://xrs.no-ip.biz/downloads/metro.mp4">
<hyde> my mouse right click is not working in ubuntu 12.04, any ideas?
<XRS1> restart?
<XRS1> has it ever worked?
<hyde> restart would not work
<hyde> yes
<XRS1> what has changed since?
<hyde> if I know, why would I ask?
<dr_willis> Cat chewed on the wire>?
<angelpossum> merry christmas every one
<XRS1> (and it feels like the button is pressing?)
<hyde> no
<XRS1> well you should feel it if your looking for the click. if not, its prolly broked
<hyde> keyboard right click is working
<hyde> must be some misconfiguration by mistake before
<dr_willis> could seeif the right click regiesters in the console after installing 'gpm' and seeif it works for a newly made user.
<dr_willis> could also run xev and click in its window and see if the right clicks regiester
<hyde> for xev, I could see activities when left click mouse, but nothing shows up when right-clicking
<hyde> I could not find a place in ubuntu where to enable mouse right click
<dr_willis> Hmm. that would point to the button being broken i would think.
<dr_willis> Ultimate test would be to try a live cd and see if it works there
<XRS1> ^^
<dr_willis> in not sure how it could NOT be showing in xev.  since xev reportss the lowest level of inputs.
<logun> Hi I'm using ubuntu 10.10 while clicking "reload" button in synaptic package manager I'm getting a error message that
<logun> "Could not download all repository indexes
<logun> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct."
<FloodBot1> logun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<logun> Hi I'm using ubuntu 10.10 while clicking "reload" button in synaptic package manager I'm getting a error message that
<logun> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored."
<OerHeks> 10.10 is end of life, logun , so upgrade to a supported versions is the solution
<logun> 0erHeks, cant we update only the synaptic
<IdleOne> !eolupgrades | logun
<ubottu> logun: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> logun you can add "old-releases"  to the repo's,  but that will give you the latest fixes up to april 2012
<OerHeks> see usrl from ubottu
<syncsys> dr_willis, working with the u.s upgrade not with local server.
<XRS1> okay google says i need rhythembox and python to make error ""Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder" go away. well i already have totem and python. everything works fine untill i <embed src="http://xrs.no-ip.biz/downloads/metro.mp4"></embed> in PHP page
<XRS1> #php and #python fault ubuntu
<logun> #lfs-support
<XRS1> ?
<Kion1> hyde maybe your mouse is not functioning properly
<Kion1> I am upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, The download seems incredibly long!
<daftykins> Kion1: maybe you're just excited
<isa> Marry Christmast
<Kion1> <daftykins> I guess...!
<Kion1> daftykins I dont even know what changed between the two
<daftykins> Kion1: mmm i can't say either i'm afraid, i'm sure it's in the release notes
<isa> I'm sorry I mean Merry Christmas
<XRS1> a few nice fixes and a lot of added bugs  :P
<isa> Sorry Sorry. Hahahaha
<Kion1> XRS1 That is what I was afraid of
<bobweaver> text/html << mimetype
<Kion1> And the reason I held the change so much
<Kion1> my system was working perfectly
<daftykins> Kion1: why change then? :)
<Kion1> daftykins I just wanted to have the latest version of my OS
<daftykins> ah
<crazybrain1> how to install dark-mint theme?
<bobweaver> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kion1> daftykins I am the type of guy that is not afraid of breaking things in my system
<crazybrain1> it shows unable to locate packages
<daftykins> Kion1: yarr
 * XRS1 recommends enabling proposed updates
<bobweaver> lol
<Raspootis> How does 12.10 do with exFAT file systems? I'm looking for a good filesystem to use on an external hard drive with operability between OS X/Windows/Ubuntu
<usr13> Raspootis: Just fine.
<usr13> Raspootis: Wait, exFAT?  Is that same as VFAT?
<Raspootis> IT'
<compdoc> never heard of exfat
<eristikophiles> so like, i have a bit of an odd problem. i get the 'pipes failed: too many open files in system' error in the shell, but when i try to use any of the commands that i found by googling on how to fix it, they also fail due to the same error. so it seems i can't actually fix it without it being fixed. anyone know of a way to work around that?
<Raspootis> It's a propietary filesystem by Microsoft, designed for use with flash media
<ring0> exfat != vfat
<bobweaver> (Extended File Allocation Table
<compdoc> yeah, thats a good choice for a hard drive. not
<usr13> compdoc: What?
<bh> Can anyone refer me to a good article on configuring postfix on unbuntu? Their documentation is a bit opaque if you're unfamiliar with their vocabulary
<leo2007> how to fix this obscure error? http://bpaste.net/show/v5107FOm7qeF6p5AC7KK
<usr13> Raspootis: Yea, I think exFAT is ok.
<Kion1> daftykins And because of that, from time to tiem I end up with self inposed pain JAJA, And that is the way in which I have learned this wonderfull OS
<Raspootis> compdoc: some would suggest FAT, but FAT is limited to 4GB files
<XRS1> eristikophiles:  try a live disk
<daftykins> Kion1: oh yeah, gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette
<bobweaver> !postfix | leo2007, you have read these ?
<ubottu> leo2007, you have read these ?: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<leo2007> I am new to debian system like ubuntu. but familiar with redhat
<bobweaver> !MailServer >> leo2007
<leo2007> what?
<eristikophiles> hm. i suppose. i never got this error before though, so it seems if i just reboot it'd go away almost. but i was hoping to fix it with the system still running
<Mahmoud> hi -- how to send CR in netcat?
<eristikophiles> unfortunately i can't open anything or run anything in shell
<usr13> Raspootis: Yea, exFAT is fine as far as I can tell.  (Just did a little research and it looks like its a go..)
<bobweaver> !mailserver  >> leo2007
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<leo2007> bobweaver: do you understand english?
<bobweaver> nope , what are you tring to configure in postfix ?
<bobweaver> eristikophiles,  you can not press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to tty ?
<Raspootis> ech, it seems that exFAT works in Ubuntu under FUSE
<Raspootis> maybe plain FAT would be better
<XRS1> FAT16 would not work
<Raspootis> FAT32 is the most commonly used FAT system
<leo2007> bobweaver: postfix is not in my question? you might have misread someone else's.
<bh> leo2007: that's me
<leo2007> bh: yeah, I was completely lost for a while.
<bh> bobweaver: I just want to accept e-mail for existing users on some domain and then use .forward to redirect it if necessary
<bobweaver>  leo2007  you where not the only one
<bobweaver> leo2007,  what is going on with init.d thingy ?
<leo2007> I have fixed it.
<usr13> Raspootis: Ah, yea.  I see that you have to install the fuse-exfat and the exfat-utils packages:
<usr13> Raspootis: Yea, vfat (or fat32), is what most all usb drives come with, so.... if you can work with fat32, yer prolly better off.
<Raspootis> Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet should I have any media files over 4GB
<usr13> Raspootis: So, why not just install the fuse-exfat and the exfat-utils packages?
<Raspootis> This ubuntu system is pretty bare with hardware (1GB ram), and I plan to be running programs off of the drive, so speed will be the concern
<eristikophiles> so yeah, rebooting fixed the issue (for now anyway) .. but i have no idea what was wrong still. ulimit -a shows that there is in fact no limit on the number of files i can have open
<usr13> eristikophiles:  grep ^[^#]  /etc/security/limits.conf
<usr13> eristikophiles: But.. how about root?
<eristikophiles> it says 'no matches found: ^[^#]'
<usr13> eristikophiles: That's good....
<eristikophiles> you think that while my regular username has unlimited files root won't?
<eristikophiles> yeah that whole file is comments btw
<eristikophiles> there doesn't seem to be any actual lines without a # in front
<usr13> eristikophiles: yea, we confirmed it was all comments with the above command.
<usr13> eristikophiles:  grep ^[^#]  /etc/security/limits.conf
<eristikophiles> i wasn't sure what that search parameter does.. i don't know awk/sed wildcards
<usr13> df
<eristikophiles> anyway thanks. i guess this is just one bug i have to not worry over too much. never happened before and rebooting fixed it
<SolarisBoy> any line not beginning with #
<SolarisBoy> ^begins [^negates]
<granjknjkgea> how can I change my ubuntu 12.10 to boot into single-user mode?
<eristikophiles> thanks SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> yw eristikophiles
<eristikophiles> granjknjkgea- if you don't already know how to do that, why do you want to always log in as root?
<eristikophiles> (and thereby break the system more easily) :)
<SolarisBoy> granjknjkgea: append single to the boot parameters
<granjknjkgea> SolarisBoy: in grub?
<SolarisBoy> granjknjkgea: yes
<eristikophiles> that was maybe more helpful, but i still think that it's a bad idea. i used to log in as root in *nix at first then eventually i encountered problems. programs installing themselves and messing up system files. random accidents and mistakes causing me to have to do more to fix them than otherwise, that stuff
<eristikophiles> k, nap time for me
<granjknjkgea> SolarisBoy: that will bypass the password at boot up?
<SolarisBoy> not sure can't remember but you said you want root right?
<SolarisBoy> if not make init=/bin/sh
<granjknjkgea> SolarisBoy: not necessarily root. I'd like to boot right into my desktop without being prompted for my password
<SolarisBoy> that doesn't sound like you want single user mode then
<granjknjkgea> maybe my terminology is off
<SolarisBoy> you can do that without root or any run level switches
<compdoc> thats actaully an option when you install Ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> yes
<granjknjkgea> compdoc: yeah initially I selected it, but I've changed my mind
<mrabz> yeats ?
<SolarisBoy> single user mode is also complete unrelated to it ;>
<granjknjkgea> oh silly me
<OerHeks> jakub, jakub_ jakub269 jakub394  jakub893 why so many clones?
<robertzaccour> I plugged my laptop into my tv with an HDMI calbe and all I'm seeing on the tv is the wallpaper. Any suggestions?
<granjknjkgea> robertzaccour: drag the window to the right
<Pourya> ur TV acts as a second monitor….
<granjknjkgea> robertzaccour: on your desktop that is. drag your desired window off screen to the right
<robertzaccour> granjknjkgea, oh ok thanks
<bobweaver> robertzaccour, ever think about Ubuntu tv mockup ?
<robertzaccour> granjknjkgea, will it work for netflix? its fullscreen only
<bkc_> robertzaccour: terminal => xrandr --output <external name, prob HDMI-something> --same-as <internal screen name>
<Pourya> @robertzaccour If you want to have the same content you would have to go to the display options and enable mirorring…
<granjknjkgea> do you launch it from a terminal?
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, I don't know what you mean
<bobweaver> netflicks-destop works great
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  what version of Ubuntu ?
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, 12.10
<granjknjkgea> robertzaccour: drag a terminal over to the right monitor and then launch the netflix app
<bobweaver> not going to work then robertzaccour
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  I have a ppa for 12.04 though
<bobweaver> ubuntu tv ^^
<robertzaccour> granjknjkgea, oh ok, thanks bro
<goddard> what does the +r mean on freenode?
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0
<bobweaver> that was 11.10 version
<OptimizedCoder> join #c
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  I have sense added all mythplugins
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, I use my tv as my tv haha
<bobweaver> could have both as one haha
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, but could plug it into my tv and be the same
<robertzaccour> yeah true
<bobweaver> why not just have one box that is dvr >/
<bobweaver> ? *
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  are you thinking about dvr ?
<bobweaver> like with a capture card at all  ?
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, I already have DVR
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  myth ?  or some cable thingy ?
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, I'd ask about it being a free DVR, but DVR is bundled in with the HD package so it'll make no difference in cost anyway
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, cable tv
<bobweaver> ahh
<robertzaccour> If DVR was a separate item on the bill I'd try to get a free DVR setup with Ubuntu tv or whatnot
<robertzaccour> gonna go watch netflix through my laptop on my tv, netflix ps3 app is down. thanks, later yall
<robertzaccour> have fun
<robertzaccour> be good
<bobweaver> yeah there is alot things behind all that robertzaccour
<bobweaver> you too
<robertzaccour> just found another problem
<robertzaccour> sound isn't going through the hdmi to my tv from my laptop
<logun> Hi, how to recover the deleted shadow file
<CarlFK> What is the package that gets me adobe flash in firefox?    flash-plugin-browser something
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, Do you know how to get sound to the tv through the hdmi from the laptop?
<bobweaver> nope
<bobweaver> !into ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobweaver> er
<robertzaccour> it works fine in windows, surely there's a linux solution
<bobweaver> !info  ubuntu-restricted-extras | CarlFK   this is installed ?
<ubottu> CarlFK this is installed ?: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<CarlFK> bobweaver: is that for me?
<robertzaccour> Is there a way to set up sound in a 2nd monitor? thats what my tv would be
<bobweaver> yeah CarlFK
<CarlFK> thanks
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  I use a surround sound sorry
<usr13> robertzaccour: Sound doesn't have much to do with a monitor.
<stroodlepup> is there a package for tomee in ubuntu? a ppa maybe?
<robertzaccour> usr13, for some reason its not going through the hdmi to the tv
<robertzaccour> usr13, I'm having to do this workaround because the ps3 netflix app is down
<usr13> o
<robertzaccour> oh I figured it out
<robertzaccour> had to change the audio profile
<usr13> i c
<bobweaver> I was wonder if it was that or the gfx card
<robertzaccour> nope, just the audio profile :)
<bobweaver> that is why I use surround sound ;) plus one remote one box for all
<bobweaver> even my frontends(Not the big TV ) are only one remote
<robertzaccour> ok gonna watch netflix now. been watching 'Til Death lately, great show
<robertzaccour> later yall
<bobweaver> we need a lens for Netflicks that opens netflicks-desktop
<bobweaver> for searching
<dctrd> hey guys
<yaben3amme> why isnt my bootable disk booting
<yaben3amme> ?
<yaben3amme> ive burnt it 2 times
<yaben3amme> and fixed the bios and it isnt working'
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  you checked the md5sum ?
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  what happens and what are you trying to do ?
<yaben3amme> i just want to boot the cd
<yaben3amme> i burned the img file to a dvd
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  and you burnt cd of iso ?
<yaben3amme> yes
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> and what happens when you boot with it in drive ?
<goddard> i think i am starting to like osx over ubuntu
<bobweaver> cd drive *
<yaben3amme> the screen turns black then i see the windows logo
<robertzaccour> ok just one more issue
<bobweaver> ahh yaben3amme  you have to set boot to boot cd in bios
<robertzaccour> I drag the termilal to the right (other desktop tv monitor) but the netflix app still opens up on the laptop screen only
<stroodlepup> goddard?
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  that is what it sounds like . Have you opened bios ?
<robertzaccour> chromium opens up on the 2nd monitor, but netflix app does not
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  press alt then enter in display and set tv to be 1
<robertzaccour> and there's no way to drag it over there becaue its fullscreen
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  ^^^
<iSeven> ...
<yaben3amme> ive tried other cds like windows
<yaben3amme> they work normall
<yaben3amme> y
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  what kinda computer ?
<yaben3amme> but ubuntu doesnt work
<deitarion> How do I undo the "add showexec to udisks options" change made in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/vfat-noexec? It's preventing /media/Travel_16GB/boot/lin_start_here.sh from running the extensionless binary syslinux uses to write the boot sector.
<yaben3amme> lenovo
<iSeven> notebook?
<yaben3amme> yeah
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  and you have open bios in boot ? like before the windows logo ?
<iSeven> press F12 >
<yaben3amme> yeah thats what im doing iSeven
<bobweaver> iSeven,  lucky someone owns a lenvoo and not a craptop :P
<robertzaccour> bobweaver, how do I change which display is the main one?
<yaben3amme> then i select dvd
<bobweaver> robertzaccour,  drag it to the left
<yaben3amme> bobweaver nahh it aint that bad
<bobweaver> no yaben3amme I am saying that you all are lucky with lenovo
<bobweaver> I have the craptop :P
<yaben3amme> ohh
<bobweaver> Dell
<yaben3amme> ok
<yaben3amme> dell is very good
<yaben3amme> only is you have crappy specs
<yaben3amme> ram ??
<bobweaver> 4
<bobweaver> i3
<yaben3amme> vga?
<bobweaver> intel
<yaben3amme> hdd?
<bobweaver> WD
<bobweaver> 2 tb I installed
<yaben3amme> ?
<bobweaver> I think that it is a black or scropio
<yaben3amme> dude thats a very good pc
<bobweaver> wont run steam
<deitarion> ...or do I just have to ditch udisks-based automounting and use some alternative that isn't written with the assumption that everyone is a novice?
<yaben3amme> ok back to the cd what should i do ?
<bobweaver> you have to open bios options on boot and set cd to be 1st option on boot
<yaben3amme> ?
<yaben3amme> on lenovo
<yaben3amme> you press f12
<bobweaver> yaben3amme, most the time there is option to press f{something} too get to boot options
<yaben3amme> and select where yoou want to boot from
<yaben3amme> so i was selecting dvd
<yaben3amme> the prob is with the cd
<yaben3amme> not bios
<bobweaver> yaben3amme,  what drives are there ?
<yaben3amme> what?
<usr13> yaben3amme: USB?
<bobweaver> againyaben you checked md5sum ?
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> again yaben3amme  you checked the nd5sum ?
<bobweaver> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yaben3amme> there is  a md5 file
<yaben3amme> should i go into it
<usr13> yaben3amme: Just google it.
<yaben3amme> ?
<yaben3amme> there is one!!!!!
<usr13> google the md5 checksume.
<Shuri-> epic
<yaben3amme> do i have to setup any bootup files?
<yaben3amme> those 2 mb and 4mb ones
<goddard> stroodlepup, don't know why its a sad day
<aarcane> When is 12.04.2 scheduled for release?
<RishabhTatiraju> Hi
<RishabhTatiraju> well, my screen is turning grainy when i use it
<stroodlepup> is there a package for tomee in ubuntu? a ppa maybe?
<usr13> aarcane: February I think.
<RishabhTatiraju> Merry christmas to all :)
<bobweaver> stroodlepup, you looked on la8unchpad ?
<bobweaver> I have no idea what that package is
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<yaben3amme> what should i do
<yaben3amme> why isnt the cd booting
<yaben3amme> ?
<yaben3amme> ?
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<FloodBot1> yaben3amme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<yaben3amme> bobweaver
<FloodBot1> yaben3amme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iSeven> ..call to lenovo
<smacktalk> is there a utility that'll let you explore an iso image?
<somsip> smacktalk: just mount it
<aarcane> Where can I find more info on the migration to a Unified Installer?
<kvothetech> aaearon: what
<kvothetech> There is no unified installer.
<CarlFK> aarcane: click around till you see the icon for the iso file, right click, "mount" ( or something similar, I don't have one handy to test with )
<CarlFK> lspci says 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9808   shouldn't I see the "restricted drivers available" option
<aarcane> kvothetech, a few versions ago there was a blueprint or issue in the tracker to track the migration to a single ISO file that can perform installs of ubuntu desktop and server , 32 and 64 bit, and all the various others like kubuntu from a single DVD image...  but I can't find it now.
<aarcane> kvothetech, it was for people like me who need to install a number of various configurations, and it was supposed to save a bunch of space and make everything super easy.
<kvothetech> That's called minimal with your own local repo
<aarcane> kvothetech, well, I remember it was in the works, but I can't find it now :(
<kvothetech> Wouldn't be hard to make
<aarcane> it was supposed to be the new default, btu I haven't seen anything about it in a while now, and have conveniently lost the bookmarks :(
<NFisher> Hi all!! i want to integrate a few fonts into my 10.04 System.. i have them zipped, how can i now intergrate them to use them in GIMP2 and OO?!
<NFisher> alright its just doubleclicking them, sry for that redundant question :)
<NFisher> happy Holidays Everybody!
<usr13> NFisher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<NFisher> usr13, thx! :)
<usr13> NP
<s_faraday> hi
<usr13> hi
<s_faraday> i have problem with virtualbox in ubuntu 12.10 x64
<CarlFK> What is the restricted driver manager called?  I thought it was jockey
<usr13> CarlFK: I think you are correct.
<usr13> jockey-gtk
<CarlFK> usr13: um.. it isn't installed on my 12.10 box
<s_faraday> when i wanna start win 7 installation
<somsip> CarlFK: Jockey GTK has been superseded by software-properties
<s_faraday> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<usr13> somsip: oh, ok.  Thanks for the correction
<somsip> CarlFK: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/to-do-list-after-new-installation-of.html
<CarlFK> somsip: thanks
<somsip> CarlFK: number 2
<Googol30> I'm back, if anyone remembers me... and I, of course, have questions about Ubuntu... this time about Virtualization, specifically Zen.
<somsip> CarlFK: np
<Googol30> No... Xen... correct spelling.
<Googol30> On to my questions... is it possible to run a virtualized instance of Windows Vista from inside 12.04 Server?
<py_can> I can't install Whine, I don't know what is going on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463757/
<gelbander> gelbander: ok
<s_faraday> how can i fix it?
<somsip> py_can: to install Whine properly, you have to repeatedly ask the same question and complain that everyone is ignoreing you ;-)
<py_can> somsip: thanks!
<usr13> py_can: sudo apt-get -f install
<py_can> usr13: done, what now?
<py_can> usr13: getting the same error
<somsip> py_can: soz - souldn't resist. Looks like you're getting some proper help though
<usr13> py_can: What was the result of  sudo apt-get -f install ?
<hdldev> Hi there, is there a reason there are no more maverick package indexes on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/?
<py_can> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463763/
<py_can> somsip: yeah, could have been worse :)
<hdldev> is it just because its been EOL'd?
<usr13> py_can: sudo apt-get -f install wine1.4
<Guest13220> I need a lean no GUI latest UBUNTU , similar to that of Debian Network install, please point me to an iso. Thanks!
<py_can> usr13:  apt-get -f install wine1.4
<py_can> whoops
<py_can> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463766/
<bobweaver> image.ubuntu
<bobweaver> sorry cdimage.ubuntu.com/ * Guest
<usr13> py_can: lsb_release -a |pastebinit
<Guest41230> Hello
<py_can> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463770/
<py_can>  , and thanks for 'pastebinit'. very handy
<usr13> py_can: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> py_can: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<py_can> yeah done that instead of ;
<usr13> py_can: Actually, either will work, but...
<usr13> py_can: apt-cache search wine |pastebinit
<bobweaver> ; and then  || or then  ; next ?
<py_can> usr13: ok sec, stuff is upgrading atm
<usr13> ok
<bobweaver> && and then  || or then  ; next ? sorry that is what I meant
<Guest13220> bobweaver: I cannot find a suitable iso image. They are allfor different architecture or full blown release for PC
<py_can> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463776/
<usr13> py_can: uname -a |pastebinit
<py_can> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463779/
<py_can> Also, what is this crap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463762/
<usr13> py_can: free |pastebinit
<py_can> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463785/
<usr13> py_can: Where is ^^that^^ from?
<py_can> usr13: starting typing in random id's, since it increments by one you can go back and see other peoples pastes
<py_can> seeing lots of automated spam...
<usr13> py_can: Oh, well, forget about other people's pastes
<usr13> py_can: sudo apt-get install wine
<py_can> usr13: ;)
<py_can> usr13: still getting the same error
<py_can> actually getting the same type of errors when I'm trying to install Skype from the repos
<usr13> Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed ?
<py_can> yes
<usr13> Ok, just a sec...
<usr13> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153907/dependency-problems-installing-wine-1-5-on-ubuntu-12-04-x64
<usr13> py_can: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gettext/+bug/975967
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 954029 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #975967 gettext fails to install; package relationships should be with "gettext:any", "gettext-base:any", or are not required/useful at all" [Medium,Triaged]
<Christina> hello all.
<usr13> Christina: Hi
<usr13> where's my haircut?
<Christina> for some odd reason, i cannot log into my ubuntu 12.04 machine. it just goes back to the login again, and again
<Christina> wtf are u talking about haircuts?
<Christina> usr13, ^^
<usr13> Sorry, couldn't resist, (a girl named Christina cuts my hair and she is AOL right now.)
<Christina> wanna hear something even funnier?
<usr13> !password | Christina
<ubottu> Christina: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Christina> christina is my mom, she has cut my hair all my life.
<usr13> Haha that's pretty good!
<Christina> idk how her name got into the xchat program, but it here now.
<dr_willis> Christina:  its crashing back to the Login screen. see if the guest user works.. see if a newly made user works. If so, that would imply that your users settings are some how crashing compiz/unity
<Christina> so anyways,..
<eamon> is gmail not loading for anyone else?
<Christina> dr_willis, yes it just looping backt he the login screen
<usr13> eamon: Works for me.
<Christina> i dont believe i have compiz installed on it tho..
<eamon> usr13: cheers
<py_can> usr13: kk, im giving up. thanks for the help tho!
<Christina> usr why did u do that password thing??
<py_can> installing vnc on my windows machine instead :P
<Christina> eamon, gmail is loading fine for me..
<eamon> huh, maybe it's my browser.
<dr_willis> Christina:  what desktop are you using?  Try some of the other ones.  a common issue is the .Xauthority file getting messed up and needing to be renamed/deleted
<py_can> Christina: can you login using TTY1?
<py_can> CTRL-ALT-F1
<Christina> dr_willis, i have xubuntu session and xfce session and they both do the same thing
<Christina> the ony way for me to get to the desktop is to login as guest
<Christina> but then i cant really do anything anyways..
<Christina> dr_willis, ^^
<Christina> py_can, tty- u mean crtl+alt+f1--f6?
<usr13> Christina: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and try to login
<Christina> yes i can login with tty
<wrh> I need help.  I wanted to get rid of my Ubuntu install on my hard drive running Windows 7.  I first deleted Ubuntu, then deleted its partition.  Upon merging the Windows OS partition with the free space, I was asked to reboot (I was using a program).  Now that I've restarted, I can't get into Windows.  Instead, "error: unknown filesystem.  grub rescue>" comes up.  Please help!
<usr13> Christina: Ok, that's interesting.
<MK`> Hm, why would Ubuntu be asking me to do a partial upgrade?
<Christina> wrh, u need to run the system rescue cd for you windows installation
<py_can> usr13: I have xubuntu and had this problem once, it messed up a config that handles the window manager, forgot what it was
<usr13> Christina: So you more than likely have a problem in ~/.conf
<Christina> usr13, how wouldi resolve this?
<wrh> Will it completely reinstall my Windows or will it just recover the windows I have?
<usr13> Christina: So you more than likely have a problem in ~/.config
<Christina> wrh, it will fix your mbr witch was changed or corrupted my removing the linux install
<wrh> Okay, thank you
<Christina> wrh, if u hold on, ill get u the commands to repair the mbr
<usr13> Christina:  tail -f /var/log/messages  #In tty6
<usr13> Christina: df
<usr13> ?
<Christina> usr13, im not talking to you on the same computer as which has the problem
<Christina> so give me a minute to type in the response
<wrh> Okay thank you so much! yes I can wait
<usr13> Christina: Ok, but what about my haircut?
<Christina> the output of that command is "tail: cannot open `/car/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
<usr13> Christina: var not car
<Christina> yes var not car
<Christina> wrh, get at me in a pm
<usr13> Christina: What does df say?
<usr13> Ok
<usr13> See my pm.
<kiddo_1980> hello
<MK`> My Update Manager says "Not all updates can be installed", the Partial upgrade recommendation, etc. Among them is linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, and linux-image-generic. What do I do?
<MK`> also unable to be checked: gnome-orca and wine, for reference.
<mcknight_> Hello there. so. who feels like leading someone threw a blind install of ubuntu from usb onto a netbook with no screen
<Pourya> have u tried closing the lead connecting it to an external monitor?
<dr_willis> mcknight_:  setup a full install to the USB from a differnt pc.  be sure ssh and so forth is running on it..  then  use it. or a 2nd usb to boot the system and Image the usb to the hd of the netbook. ;)
<mcknight_> well the netbook has windows 7 on it. and im kindof an ubuntu virgin, been using it for, oh um. 22 hours.
<dr_willis> mcknight_:  so what do you want to do exactly with the netbook? its display is totally broken? plug it into a monitor
<Pourya> close the lead
<Pourya> it will automatically switch to the external mon...
<mcknight_> i know how to set the usb and stuff, scren is cracked, $150 to replace. and windows seven is on it and i kind of deleted the display control drivers. well the program..
<mcknight_> so yeah run it on an external moniter
<mcknight_> monitor*
<mcknight_> a shitshow
<mcknight_> will ubuntu load and display on the external?
<mcknight_> install*
<mcknight_> dont worry im not a total idiot.
<dr_willis> mcknight_:  i plug in my externals to mylaptopps and they normally get auto enabled. or i hit the Fn Keys to turn them on
<mcknight_> see. this is a lovely samsung nf210 and it has a samsung program that has the drivers/software for the keyboard functions and thats gone.
<mcknight_> i was doing so before hand with no issue, but system was running like crap so i started to delete the RUN BETTER programs, and it didnt work in my favor. Fn keys nor f keys work
<mclovin> bodhilinux
<mcknight_> ive been using it well and fine and windows starter was upgraded to home profesional. samsung updates and then the computer ran like crap. my stupidity
<mcknight_> decent program??
 * dr_willis has lost the thread of the origianl tech support issue....
<dr_willis> what was the problem again?
<mcknight_> user error
<mcknight_> lol
<daftykins> dr_willis: broke his screen, trying to blind-install an OS
<daftykins> he's brave, i'll give 'im that
<mcknight_> ive done windows blind installs. tab tab tab tab tab enther tab tab\
<dr_willis> not like its very portable.. id install to a USB. have the thing boot from that.. (but how you set the bios to do that with no screen is a good question). :)
<mcknight_> easy ish on linux??
<dr_willis> you could clone an existing install to its hard drive. that would be fairly easy
<dr_willis> best bet would be to get a external monitor working. those should work with the live cd/installer with few hassles.
<mcknight_> i was going to clone one and dog ate my other sata cable
<mcknight_> or cat. im going to try something pourya suggested, thank you all. appreciate it bigtime. dinosaurs suck
<dr_willis> Had the grandkids chew up some of my cables... ;)
<daftykins> dr_willis: :O little blighters
<dr_willis> I guess usb cords are tasty to a teething toddler.
<newroad> hello, I'm been using Remmina to connect to my company's RDP servers, but they've recently changed the default ports of the RDP servers for security reasons. Is there a way I can can change the port that Remmina connects to a specific server on?
<mcknight_> merry christmas all
<ring0> newroad, sure, instead of just using the ip of the server, set server:port and it should work again
<daftykins> newroad: where you type in a hostname or IP, try typing host:IP or IP:port
 * daftykins high-fives ring0 
<ring0> daftykins, \o
<daftykins> :D
<Alpi> Merry christmas folks.
<CarlFK> trying to get a desktop box with both vga and hdmi to talk to a TV over vga.  it worked using the xorg drivers, but now that I installed the ati binary it is kicking the res up higher than the TV supports
<CarlFK> I can hook ssh into it, and I can use the hdmi - any clue how to restrict how high the VGA res goes?
<dr_willis> ati has their control panel tool.
<dr_willis> that can tweak settings
<newroad> thanks ring8
<newroad> ring0*
<ring0> newroad, is it working? :)
<stroodlepup> just so everyone knows, tomee is a buffed up version of apache tomcat
<stroodlepup> just so everyone knows, tomee is a buffed up version of apache tomcat
<stroodlepup> just so everyone knows, tomee is a buffed up version of apache tomcat
<bateee> hi all, I am running a Ubuntu 12.10 server on Oracle virtualbox environment. I need to go to the full screen mode of the server. Currently I am getting small size screen to work on. Please suggest me how to go to full screen mode.
<aeon-ltd> bateee: did you install the extras that allow any resolution?
<bateee> aeon-ltd, I installed guest addition through apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<cfhowlett> bateee: install guest additions
<bateee> cfhowlett, guest additions was installed but with default conf, I couldn't change the screen size
<bateee> aeon-ltd, What did you mean by extras, do I need to install something other than the guest additions
<t3ch> possible to install only one package from pre-releases ?
<aeon-ltd> bateee: no guest additions is what i meant
<Magoogle> morning!
<Magoogle> anyone know if the ARM version of ubuntu would run on the XIOS ds media player?
<cfhowlett> Magoogle: greetings
<jesse___> How can I make applications that I compiled myself appear in Dash? Is there a way that I can add them?
<_joey> how do I get rid of sudo and use su instead?
<_joey> thanks!
<_joey> how do I stop the system update resolv.conf. I want to edit the file manually
<_joey> Thanks!
<daftykins> _joey: you just want to type two characters less?
<_joey> i want to type two character once only
<IdleOne> use sudo -i when you need extended root privs
<daftykins> yeah i use the above when i need extended time as root
<daftykins> then drop out with 'exit' after
<gotoguy> I got this weird problem I hope someone might know about, I'm running KDE and in the System Tray is an icon/app called "KDE accessible", the thing is everytime I try to quit it, it just goes away a sec. then pops right back. Also if I kill the PID on the command line it does the same thing, anyone know how to fix this? thanks.
<_joey> okay, thanks
<_joey> what about system updating resolv.conf after reboot?
<_joey> I want to leave it alone
<_joey> I mean i don't want the system to update resolv.conf after reboot
<_joey> okay, su - is fixed
<_joey> it's just a habit
<andy00> hi
<cfhowlett> andy00: greetings
<mastershake> hey guys
<cfhowlett> mastershake: greetings
<gotoguy> merry christmas andy00
<mastershake> merry christmas to all
<gotoguy> dito mastershake.
<mastershake> cfhowlett: can you help me out with a problem im having over here?
<cfhowlett> mastershake: possibly.  ask.
<mastershake> just got this message when i did an apt-get install ..
<tyfaust> How would someone with only a command line interface use an invitation/activation link on a webpage? Is there any good way, or will I need a browser?
<mastershake> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cfhowlett> mastershake: ...Yes?
<mastershake> gerix-wifi-cracker-ng : Depends: python-qt3 but it is not installable
<mastershake> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<andy00> Can I build a .gz file with pbuilder without having .dsc file?
<gotoguy> I got this weird problem I hope someone might know about, I'm running KDE and in the System Tray is an icon/app called "KDE accessible", the thing is everytime I try to quit it, it just goes away a sec. then pops right back. Also if I kill the PID on the command line it does the same thing, anyone know how to fix this? thanks.
<mastershake> cfhowlett: any ideas?
<cfhowlett> mastershake: have you updated your apt-get lately?
<gotoguy> It's like persistant
<mastershake> yes
<mastershake> for some reason i just cant install gerix
<mastershake> pretty sure i have the right repos
<cfhowlett> mastershake: 3rd party dependencies are the likely cause
<mastershake> okay im semi new w linux so what should i do
<cfhowlett> mastershake: I'm going to have to punt on this.  wifi cracker is part of the aircrack suite and is not supported on this channel.
<cfhowlett> mastershake: try #aircrack-ng for support
<mastershake> thanks
<andy00> in this case http://people.freedesktop.org/~dbn/evince-browser-plugin/releases/ , how can I build this with pbuilder? thanks all
<andy00> for all I know, there's no .dsc file inside....
<seel> Is this the place to get help with things ubuntu, right?
<cfhowlett> seel: it is one place.  ask
<seel> ok. well, I'm not experienced much with hardware and am trying to figure out how to go about finding a way to connect my desktop to the internet wirelessly
<cfhowlett> seel: ok.  details on your hardware?
<dr_willis> tyfaust:  theres links and lynx and w3m for console based web browsing
<seel> I believe the computer is an dell inspiron 150 or 1500 or something, and will have to find out how to find what hardware I have as I'm not sure about the motherboard or any of that really. I'll find out what I can soon though, just not really sure where to start
<cfhowlett> seel: and what ubuntu are you using?
<seel> 12.04
<totem> dr_willis, merry x-mass
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to use username map within smb.conf but it doesn't appear to be working
<dr_willis> seel:   what wifi thang are you using?
<cfhowlett> seel: ok.  wait one.  Pretty sure I know what the problem is ...
<ubuntuaddicted> my user within linux is not the same as on the windows xp box
 * cfhowlett bets it's a broadcom
<seel> I bought a belkin n150 wireless adapter and both 12.04 and mint live cd recognize a connection but never connect
<ubuntuaddicted> i can browse within nautilus and show the share but can't write to it
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  you  could just add a new user that matches. ;)  i always do that out of habbit.
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  what share exactly?  a share on the windows box? or linux box?
<cfhowlett> seel: so you're NOT using the installed wifi?
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, i don't want to have to do that. this is the first user on the xubuntu machine
<seel> I am currently using families internet across the hall as we do not have internet actually ourselves, and the laptop works fine (internet-wise) with 12.10, I believe it is
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, a share on the windows box
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  so what? its trivial to add new users..
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, i mapped the linux user to the windows user
<seel> well, that's just it, I wouldn't have any clue if I even have a wireless card in the desktop or not, actually
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  you do have a password set on the xp box for the user?
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, yes
<cfhowlett> seel: OK, I think I understand.  open up a terminal and let's do a little investigating.  run this command lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Seven_Six_Two> so I got this netvista with xubuntu on it, and I don't like the username. Is there a way to change that, including the home dir, sudo ability, file ownership, etc?
<seel> ok, let me go turn on my desktop real quick since you're taking the time to help me real-time
<Seven_Six_Two> without reinstalling, of course!
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  if the shares on the windoiws box.. im not sure how the linux box's smb.conf would be remapping users.. seems backwards to me.
<cfhowlett> Seven_Six_Two: just create a new user account?
<cfhowlett> seel: for reference, this is what I'm looking at.  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  easier to make a new user. give them the same rights. and copy files over.
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, it should map the linux user to the windows user
<Seven_Six_Two> alright. thanks.
<seel> I'm starting up the desktop now and will let you know what I find
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  from what samba experience i have.. it remaps a windows user comming into the linux box.. not the other way around. You may want to double check in #samba
<dr_willis> i could be wrong. ;) ive rarely had to remap users.
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, this shows http://www.brennan.id.au/18-Samba.html
<lesterc> guys - what got changed in ubuntu's nfs server since nfsv3 era? I cannot get it going for some odd reason...
<seel> ok, I typed in lspci and a whole bunch of stuff came up that I have no clue about, and the other part "-vvnn, etc.," did nothing unless I did something wrong
<cfhowlett> !paste|seel:
<ubottu> seel:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> seel: did you see the word broadcom mentioned at all?
<missed> I really can't control my Mouse , Mainly the wheel. It starts suddenly scrolling too fast itself when i use my mouse's wheel . For example if i am reading pdf or web page and try to down the page it justs suddenly run fast even sometime opposite
<seel> nothing about broadcom that I can see
<seel> pci bridge: intent corp 82801 pci bridge (rev 92) is one line I got
<missed> Please help me , The mouse just annoying me (LAPTOP)
<_joey> linux is just annoying
<_joey> whoever invented it should be jailed for life
<cheesecakes> kthanxbai
<aeon-ltd> _joey: are you joking?
<seel> nah, it doesn't always "just work" but that's part of the fun and challenge of learning
<cfhowlett> !ot|_joey:
<ubottu> _joey:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_joey> aeon-ltd: I am trolling
<missed> _joey, don't you use Linux?
<missed> perhaps trolling in #ubuntu is less considered!
<gotoguy> any one know how to have two cursors, one for each mouse?  we got the computer hooked up to a tv and a monitor and I would like to have two cursors one for me and one for my wife?
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, yeah, i just re-read it again, it only maps linux to windows not the other way around
<_joey> 1,466 nicks. Someone should troll once in a while
<seel> ok, I'll be honest here in that I don't know how I'm supposed to copy and paste anything from the desktop to the laptop when the desktop isn't connect online
<cfhowlett> seel: can't be done.
<ubuntuaddicted> dr_willis, so is there a way for nautilus to prompt me for a username and password when browsing
<seel> exactly, so I'm not sure how to get this information to anyone that's needed... I can type pretty fast and type what I see to help you help me, but lots of typing for sure
<cfhowlett> seel: just copy and paste very carefully.  I thought your Dell 1500 would have a Broadcom wireless chip, but as that seems not to be the case, my fix won
<lesterc> seel: usb drives?
<cfhowlett> seel: my fix won't help you.
<seel> lemme check usb
<seel> usb drives, yes
<_joey> how long will 12.10 be supported?
<seel> that I know of I have 4-6 usb slots
<seel> I can easily see 4 on front of desktop
<aeon-ltd> _joey: google say 2 years
<aeon-ltd> *says
<seel> and my droid will connect via tethering but the connect is not fast except for very basic stuff
<_joey> what does Ubuntu say?
<aeon-ltd> _joey: 2 years
<_joey> okay
<dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted:  i seem to recall it asking. ;) but i havent used it in ages.
<seel> It's actually getting very late here and I'm not sure, right now, what other information I can give you very easily atm, so maybe another time soon I can share more and be of better help so you can help me
<seel> merry christmas and good night everyone
<powerball> Howdy
<_joey> what is the packagename for vmware tools on ubuntu?
<_joey> thanks!
<DFDuckworth> This a help channel?
<dr_willis> Support channel. yes DFDuckworth
<lesterc> _joey: there isn't one
<DFDuckworth> I started redshift in a terminal, closed the terminal, and redshift is still running.
<DFDuckworth> ps -e | grep redshift turns up nothing
<DFDuckworth> killall redshift doesn't work
<DFDuckworth> is it called something else?
<_joey> open-vm-tools
<DFDuckworth> _joey: were you talking to me?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_joey> !whois
<DFDuckworth> !give hug
<DFDuckworth> !give
<DFDuckworth> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DFDuckworth> lol
<DFDuckworth> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> the power of Ubuntu!
<_joey> Ubuntu is weak and fraigle
<DFDuckworth> Indeed. I've been quite enamoured with arch recently though
<BBuNooob> hey every one
<_joey> arch is also weak
<cfhowlett> BBuNooob: greetings
<_joey> Windows 7 been made very user friendly, robust and exteremely securing rendering all other OS obsolete & outdated
<DFDuckworth> _joey: what's your preference?
<DFDuckworth> lol
<_joey> above!
<DFDuckworth> Nah bro
<DFDuckworth> it's all about using plan nine
<BBuNooob> Linux
<DFDuckworth> with a custome kde config
<cfhowlett> !ot|_joey:
<ubottu> _joey:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_joey> I read many articles on this subject
<DFDuckworth> taht looks like the metro interface
<_joey> Windows have been focusing on server side till 2008-2009. Now, it's just ridiculously good on desktop, even Linus himself admits it
<BBuNooob> does anyone know how to symlink bypass
<DFDuckworth> Sorry for offtopic, will restate question and stop chatter.
<DFDuckworth> I started redshift in a terminal, closed the terminal, and redshift is still running. "ps -e | grep redshift" turns up nothing. killall redshift doesn't work.
<_joey> what? :)
<Jordan_U> _joey: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Opinions on the worth of Ubuntu or any other OS are offtopic. Please stay on topic. Next time you don't, you will be banned.
<_joey> okay
<Jordan_U> DFDuckworth: What indication are you seeing that redshift is running?
<DFDuckworth> Jordan_U: Color changes, pretty obvious with my ~/.config/redshift.conf settings
<lordnaz> hey
<lordnaz> how do i change the ubuntu runtime?
<Jordan_U> DFDuckworth: The process actually controlling this is probably not named "redshift".
<gotoguy> <DFDuckworth> I got a similar problem with /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp not dying.
<cfhowlett> lordnaz: greetings
<lordnaz> well the runlevel
<lordnaz> theres no /etc/inittab
<Jordan_U> !runlevel | lordnaz
<ubottu> lordnaz: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Jordan_U> lordnaz: What is your end goal?
<lordnaz> i wanna boot into console
<DFDuckworth> Jordan_U: installed gtk-redshift to try to turn it off. when I select toggle, the colors return to normal briefly, then go back to yellowy
<Jordan_U> lordnaz: Select the recovery mode entry from the grub menu (hold shift during boot to see it).
<lordnaz> thanks
<gotoguy>  I'm running KDE and in the System Tray is an icon/app called "KDE accessible", the thing is everytime I try to quit it, it just goes away a sec. then pops right back. Also if I kill the PID on the command line it does the same thing, anyone know how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> lordnaz: You're welcome.
<gotoguy> why how does it come back alive.
<lordnaz> also how do i su...
<lordnaz> or set a root password
<Jordan_U> !sudo | lordnaz
<ubottu> lordnaz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lordnaz> i know about sudo
<lordnaz> sometimes i just wanna su in
<DFDuckworth> !passwd
<DFDuckworth> no?
<_joey> sudo passwd root
<Jordan_U> lordnaz: While it's possible to set a root password, it's A: Not needed, as sudo can allow you to run whatever you need to as root and B: We don't support having a root password set.
<_joey> change password and use su -
<dr_willis> theres no need to set a root password
<lordnaz> kk
<dr_willis> sudo -s or sudo -i if you need a root shell
<_joey> it will prompt for it, you can leave it empty I suppose
<_joey> most people have a habit of using su -
<dr_willis> _joey:  not ubuntu users..
<dr_willis> and ive seen more and more disrtos go the sudo route.
<lordnaz> i still think it sucks i cant change the runlevel
<dr_willis> Ubuntu dosent really use runlevels.. so theres no need to change them
<DFDuckworth> Does systemd have runlevels?
<Jordan_U> DFDuckworth: No.
<dr_willis> what do you want to do exactly lordnaz ?
<lordnaz> i rather startx when i need to
<dr_willis> lordnaz:  so? use the TEXT mode...
<dr_willis> no need fo runlevels. ;)
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> or just disable the lightdm service.
<lordnaz> anyone use the new nvidia driverS?
<lordnaz> 310.19
<w0rm-_x> lordnaz, I do... not
<penguinman> i'll try them once they hit the repos
<_joey> lordnaz: not me
<DFDuckworth> Jordan_U: any idea how i can stop redshift?
<lordnaz> gnite
<DFDuckworth> Jordan_U: or manage when it runs, etc
<b3njamin_> hi
<cfhowlett> b3njamin_: greetings
<gotoguy> In my network management settings I got a Connection called Auto Ethernet, any one know where that gets written to in the /etc dir.?
<w0rm-_x> gotoguy, I do.. not
<gotoguy> thanks, <w0rm-_x> , any one else?
<penguinman> gotoguy, should be under /etc/NetworkManager I believe
<gotoguy> thanks, <penguinman> I'll have a look.
<lordnaz> holding shift was no good
<Jordan_U> lordnaz: Did you start holding shift the the moment you started the computer? Did you not see the grub menu?
<lordnaz> yes
<gotoguy> <penguinman>    Thanks man, I don't know why I couldn't see it.
<justmeh> !nas
<justmeh> So, what do you guys do for a NAS?
<Seven_Six_Two> my webserver is my nas
<justmeh> well, is it a webserver or a real nas
<Seven_Six_Two> what qualifies as "real"
<gotoguy> Okay in Fedora I had written a couple of scripts that would take the network up and down, and in the script was "ifup eth0" and ifdown eth0" but when I moved them over to Ubuntu it complains > ifdown: interface eth0 not configured, Anyone know why it says that, because I do have a eth0  ???
<justmeh> gotoguy, run ifconfig and note the network interfaces
<gotoguy> yeah, it's there eth0, lo, virbr0.
<erncic> gotoguy: is it configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<justmeh> gotoguy, ubuntu desktop or server?
<gotoguy> desktop.
<justmeh> desktop doesnt use /etc/network/interfaces - it configures with avahi or so
<justmeh> 'network manager
<justmeh> lol hf with that...
<erncic> if you use a static ip it does...
<gotoguy> Aah, okay it is static.
<gotoguy>  /etc/network/interfaces   says: auto lo
<gotoguy> iface lo inet loopback
<_joey> Jordan_U: are you around?
<_joey> He is not. May the trolling be continued...
<gotoguy> what would I add in  /etc/network/interfaces ?   Just -  auto eth0  ?
<erncic> for a dynamic ip  - yes
<gotoguy> but what if it's static?
<gotoguy> I'm gonna try it both ways, but I like a static IP, then I know where it's at on other machines.
<t432> How do I load wireless adaptor without rebooting?
<t432> Merry Christmas
<gotoguy> Merry Christmas -
<cfhowlett> t432: For temporary use with the LiveCD and LiveUSB environments, instead of a computer restart, in a terminal issue the following commands:
<cfhowlett> ~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<cfhowlett> ~$ sudo modprobe b43
<erncic> gotoguy, http://pastebin.com/Uw6ceKHE
<gotoguy> K
<t432> How about normal use?
<gotoguy> Wow thanks, yer the best erncic !
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> helmut_: greetings
<b3nj4m1n> hi
<blackshirt> hi
<cfhowlett> b3nj4m1n: greetings
<b3nj4m1n> installed 12.10, fans are running at full speed all the time
<blackshirt> bad news today
<gotoguy> thanks for the help all, good night. Happy Holidays.
<b3nj4m1n> blackshirt: i have a laptop with hybrid graphics
<penguinman> b3nj4m1n, that's probably the issue. hybrid graphics have issues under linux right now. I'm assuming it's an optimus setup?
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: nvidia + intel
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: i think that is because nvidia gpu is working all the time
<penguinman> b3nj4m1n, yeah, they won't swap out properly due to lack of driver support from nvidia
<penguinman> there was a big hubub about that a few weeks back.
<penguinman> if i remember correctly there's a workaround, but it's not 100%
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: on previous ubuntu 12.04 i somehow turned nvidia gpu off with bumblebee
<daftykins> there are some methods to make optimus tech kinda work
<daftykins> but yeah, what penguinman said ^
<penguinman> b3nj4m1n, should still work with bunblebee
<penguinman> i generally go for laptops with either integrated intel or amd. don't really see the need for a high powered gpu on a lappy.
<daftykins> it's more a perk
<penguinman> actually what i really want to get is one of the new hybrid tablet/ultrabook setups
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: now i think so too
<penguinman> i still don't understand why companies keep driver source closed. it's not like they're making a profit off the software
<penguinman> or by keeping people on windows/mac
<bekks> penguinman: It is like keeping their intellectual property.
<b3nj4m1n> yeah
<r4d1x> they are making money off it though
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: suggest me a good book about linux command line
<penguinman> b3nj4m1n, well, since you're probably starting with bash, i'd suggest the oreily book on the topic.
<r4d1x> nvidias tesla cards for example, a 2050 is roughly equiv to a 480, and a 480 is 3x the speed.  but with access to the driver you could unlock that
<bekks> b3nj4m1n: Dont buy a book, better get familiar with the command line commands, the help is available through the "man" command, e.g. "man ifconfig"
<bekks> b3nj4m1n: Commands evolve too fast for writing a book about them.
<penguinman> bekks, true, but the underlying capabilities and syntax don't eveolve that quickly
<arshavin> man command is not easy for beginners
<b3nj4m1n> pengiunman: learning the bash shell?
<penguinman> yeah, that's the one
<bekks> b3nj4m1n: Thats a seperate book then. :)
<arshavin> maybe a shell scripting book will teach you all about linux commands
<bekks> There are far more than 4000 commands - there is no book teaching them all.
<arshavin> download mastering unix shell scripting
<penguinman> i still prefer the bsd approach to command line utils, rather than the gnu approach, less options and actually using pipes for their intended purpose
<arshavin> linux shell scripting with bash.pdf
<b3nj4m1n> asrhavin: where are you from?
<daftykins> penguinman: how did it differ? the pipe purpose i mean
<penguinman> well, technically pipes do the same thing, but there's almost no need to ever use them, since there's a lot of duplicated functionality between basic applications
<b3nj4m1n> arshavin: where are you from?
<arshavin> india
<b3nj4m1n> arshavin: what does arshavin mean?
<penguinman> daftykins, for example, grep has file i/o which in my opinion is wasted functionality since cat exists
<arshavin> I like andrei arshavin so I use the name
<b3nj4m1n> okay
<daftykins> penguinman: so cat | grep instead of grep alone is your preference?
<penguinman> yes.
<penguinman> one program for one purpose
<penguinman> the gnu core utils have a lot of feature creep in them
<MonkeyDust> cat | less is also perfectly correct
<FrogZilla> What are the things called that idle in IRC when you're not able to be at your computer and then when you join to your thing it shows all chat you missed, also auto-updates away status and what not,  I cannot remember..
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: how do i turn off nvidia gpu with bumblebee?
<bekks> FrogZilla: "messages" in general, "join/part messages" and "status messages" in detail.
<FrogZilla> bekks: Sorry what?
<bekks> FrogZilla: I just answered you question.
<t432> How do I remove the dialog "Enter password to unlock your login keyring" ? I keep getting this on restart
<penguinman> truthfully, my ideal os would use syntax like cat <movie file/playlist> | mplayer to play a movie rather than mplayer -o "filename"
<penguinman> or whatever the exact mplayer syntax is
<b3nj4m1n> penguinman: i have installed bumblebee so how do i turn off nvidia gpu?
<FrogZilla> bekks: Yeah but I used to have one back in the day and that doesn't sound like what I had, I was able to join to this irc thing I had on my VPS and when I connected to it it would relay all messages I missed in a certain chat room, and I was always there cause of the bot, which if I logged out would auto update my name to away and stuff
<penguinman> b3nj4m1n, not exactly sure on that, google may be your friend there
<bekks> FrogZilla: "bouncer"
<FrogZilla> bekks: Thhhannkk yooouuu
<b3nj4m1n> okay, thanks
<FrogZilla> bekks: apt-get install for a good bouncer?
<FrogZilla> bekks: Actually I'll just google, thanks though
<bekks> FrogZilla: I dont use a bounce, but I a m using "irssi" running in "screen".
<sgo11> hi, I have a pioneer dvd drive. when burning a dvd, the speed is always about 2.2x. very slow. the dvd is 16x max. the pioneer dvd drive is 22x max I think. why is the actual speed always 2.2x? I am using Brasero with maximum possible speed option. thanks.
<Catbuntu> hello
<daftykins> sgo11: think i heard about a bug with that one a long time ago. however, are you sure you've got good media?
<eFfeM> hi in 12.04 when I launch a terminal through unity it is always higher than my screen, how can I change this (adding geometry to startup application configuration did not seem to do the trick)
<arshavin>  looks like everyone is out for their christmas dinner at #elementary
<sgo11> daftykins, i think the media is good. i just bought the blank dvd today.
<daftykins> sgo11: yeah but some types don't work well / fast with some drives
<sgo11> daftykins, I really think that is ubuntu problem. 2.2x is too slow.
<arshavin> anyone ever custoised wingpanel
<daftykins> sgo11: try another prog
<arshavin> sorry customised
<arshavin> wingpanel won't change
<nabn> hi. I found that the aliases described in my .bashrc files are not working. any help?
<penguinman> customization isn't high on the priority list of the elementary folks
<sgo11> daftykins, ok. maybe. by googling, there is no solution. people tried many programs. no one will give them a good speed.
<nabn> here's my .bashrc : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1464119
<nabn> while the terminal in my cairo docklet has the aliases working fine, unlike in the default terminal
<b3nj4m1n_> penguinman: what about the linux commands themselves? where could i learn them?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lotsa places ben
<b3nj4m1n_> from the beginning
<Ben64> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arshavin> b3nj4m1n_using any scripting book you can learn it easily
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh. I just googled for how to do whatever I was trying to do.
<ntzrmtthihu777> You learn fast with GNU software
<b3nj4m1n_> arshavin: i have the learning the bash shell book and i see no linux commands there
<arshavin> b3nj4m1n_  which command do you wish to learn?
<b3nj4m1n_> arshavin: most useful ones
<arshavin> b3nj4m1n_ then google for them with those very words,you will get them
<milamber> b3nj4m1n_: man bash
<b3nj4m1n_> man bash
<arshavin>  b3nj4m1n http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/50-linux-commands/
<b3nj4m1n_> yes
<b3nj4m1n_> arshavin: okay. thanks
<arshavin> great
<b3nj4m1n_> excellent
<arshavin> anyone using wingpanel elementary os
<nabn> posting again: the aliases defined in my .bashrc files suddenly stopped working. here's my .bashrc file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1464119/  I recently installed cairo dock and the terminal docklet on it has the aliases working fine. Help?
<auronandace> arshavin: not supported here
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: which ones stopped working?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: ll, la for instance
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: $JAVA_HOME doesn't echo either
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: what does the alias command without options show?
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: alias rvm-restart='rvm_reload_flag=1 source '\''/home/nabn/.rvm/scripts/rvm'\'''
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: that's all?
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: yup
<Captain_Crow> hello
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: try to execute this: source ~/.bashrc
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: now its working. what just happened?
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: aliases are working you mean?
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: correct.yah.
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: the source command makes bash read the give file
<b3nj4m1n_> given file
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: but why wasn't it reading the file before? This problem didn't exist a day before. Can rvm installation be the problem?
<Captain_Crow> how do i burn a ISO to a thumb drive so that it can be used as a boot drive for installing?
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: for some reasons bash doesn't read the file
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: when starting
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: is there any way i can specify this so that i dont have to source every time i run bash?
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: there are some other files that bash should read
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: Sorry, i don't follow.
<Sail> any plugin vo vim so when i am code some like html with  css and side by side i can see graphical representation of this code??
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: try to add that line to /etc/profile
<Sail> any plugin for vim so when i am code some like html with  css and side by side i can see graphical representation of this code like dreamweaver??
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: Thanks. Everything works now. does bash look up /etc/profile too during startup?
<b3nj4m1n_> nabn: /etc/profile is global file that bash applies to all users
<b3nj4m1n_> /etc/profile is a global file that is applied by bash to all users
<nabn> b3nj4m1n_: Okay. I am grateful.
<b3nj4m1n_> Sail: have you tried googling?
<b3nj4m1n_> Sail: have you tried googling?
<Sail> yup no suitable result get
<Sail> actually what exactly i need that i want adobe dreamweaver features in vim
<Sail> is tht possible?
<b3nj4m1n_> i don't know
<b3nj4m1n_> sail: i am gonna google it
<b3nj4m1n_> hi
<dragonslay> Hi
<dr_willis> Hello
<bjoe> help
<b3nj4m1n_> hello
<ThinkT510> bjoe: rather difficult untill we know the issue
<dragonslay> Welcome
<zoie> hello, my package manager is broken, i cannot download any package anymore: http://pastie.org/5575456
<bjoe> i messed up my ubuntu  kernel and nvidia driver versions are out of sync
<bjoe> my package manager isnt broken but it will not update or upgrade
<bekks> bjoe: Could you please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a", "which locale" and "df -h" ?
<bjoe> i was in the middle of merging home folders on several partitions and i must get the broken ubuntu working again because it is the most complete one
<bekks> bjoe: What did you do before you git 176 broken packages?
<bjoe> \bekks what is pastebin?
<dr_willis> !pastebin | bjoe
<ubottu> bjoe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> zoie: Could you please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a", "which locale" and "df -h" ?
<bjoe> its on another machi9ne but output of lsb_release -a = No LSB modules are available
<bjoe> Dist. Id = Ubuntu
<bjoe> Desc Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<zoie> bekks: http://pastie.org/5575468
<bjoe> Re,lease: 12.04
<bjoe> Codename: Precise
<bekks> zoie: You should free space on your /
<zoie> bekks: i know but that's not the issue
<bjoe> which locale= /usr/bin/locale
<milamber> zoie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33025/locale-settings-are-not-right-how-can-i-reset-them
<zoie> milamber: i know that the locale is not right, i put it in english momentarily so that i can give you the error messages (it's supposed to be in french); but that's not the issue either
<bekks> zoie: According to your paste, that is the issue.
<zoie> bekks: no the issue is about monodoc and stuff like that; when my locale was right, it was giving me the same errors (minus the locale)
<milamber> zoie: then fix the locale issue and come back. the packages will not download until that is resolved.
<benbro1> what package do I need for libreoffice on the server. only to convert docs, no GUI
<ShadowMedic>  
<zoie> milamber: bekks here it is without the locale issue: http://pastie.org/5575486
<bjoe> /dev/sda3 193g, 135g, 49g, 74%,/
<dragonslay> does ubuntu has a NTFS defrag tool?
<Sail> any plugin for vim so when i am code some like html with  css and side by side i can see graphical representation of this code like dreamweaver??
<ThinkT510> Sail: sounds like you'd rather a wysiwyg editor
<bjoe> bekks, i was  started to try out the experimental driver for my nvidia graphics card because my opengl stopped working .  the experimental driver did not work so i tried to  set it to use the driver previous to the one that I
<bjoe> had been using
<milamber> zoie: what version of ubuntu?
<zoie> milamber: 12.10
<Sail> ThinkT510: let me google ur reply
<ShadowMedic>  
<bekks> benbro1: There is no such package.
<ThinkT510> Sail: wysiwyg = what you see is what you get
<b3nj4m1n_>  
<ThinkT510> Sail: vim is a text editor
<benbro1> bekks: there are many libreoffice packages like libreoffice-core, libreoffice-common, packages for writer, calc.... I'm sure I don't need all of them
<milamber> zoie: it seems as though you are suffering from a similar bug/issue as this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/591547
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591547 in mono (Ubuntu) "package monodoc-base 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: post-installation script exit status 127 - /usr/bin/update-monodoc: line 3: [: argument expected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sail> ThinkT510: can i get  wysiwyg  same features in vim
<milamber> Sail: no, look at bluefish
<ThinkT510> Sail: can you open pictures with a text editor?
<bjoe> so lets say i've booted up the system and logged in
<milamber> !bluefish
<milamber> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-4 (quantal), package size 263 kB, installed size 681 kB
<bjoe> how do i get an xwindows going if my kernel is broken?
<bjoe> but i can log into tty1
<Linux_Cub> hi
<milamber> bjoe: startx ?
<bjoe> startx doesnt work
<b3nj4m1n_> Linux_Cub: hi
<bekks> bjoe: Your kernel is not broken, but just your graphics driver installation.
<Barb_> Hi guys, I'm having the following rather strange problem: I have an ubuntu 12.10 install on a toshiba laptop intended for use as a home theatre PC. This laptop cannot see or connect to my own WiFi. The same laptop can also connect to literally any other WiFi with no issues. All other machines in the house (a wide variety of phones and laptops) can see and connect to this WiFi fine. It is specifically an issue between this router and laptop. Anyone know what co
<Barb_> uld be going on?
<bekks> bjoe: Did you try to install the stable, official driver from the repos again?
<ThinkT510> bjoe: if your kernel is broken you wouldn't boot
<bjoe> bekks the kernel wasz compiled with a different graphics driver than what is installed
<Cub> why does linux suckl
<bjoe> i did try to install the stable driver
<Cub> why does linux suck
<bekks> A kernel, technically, cannot even be compiled with a graphics driver the way you think.
<cfhowlett> Barb_: pretty sure you've got a router/computer issue.
<cfhowlett> !ot|Cub:
<ubottu> Cub:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> bjoe: So your kernel is not broken, but only your graphics driver installation.
<zoie> milamber: i removed sh and zsh
<Barb_> cfhowlett, That much I know. Before I start digging into the router, anything that could be causing this on ubuntu's end?
<cfhowlett> Cub: if you have a specific request, please ask.  Opinions are welcome in the offtopic channel
<zoie> from /bin
<zoie> what should i do now?
<milamber> zoie: typically a restart is required for those changes to take effect
<ThinkT510> zoie: why did you do that?
<Cub> cfhowlett: whats the off topic channel
<bekks> zoie: Get them back, somehow.
<Barb_> cfhowlett, Same behaviour in both wicd and nm, btw
<bekks> zoie: Most likely, from your backup.
<cfhowlett> Barb_: did you authorize connecting to unknown channels?
<milamber> zoie: just the symlinks yeah?
<cfhowlett> Barb_: sorry, unknown networks?
<b3nj4m1n_> cfhowlett: how do i get to the offtopic channel?
<bjoe> right now tty7 says *stopping GNOME Display Manager [Ok]  "newline"   utility, e. g.   zservice S20gdm start
<bekks> !ot > b3nj4m1n_
<ubottu> b3nj4m1n_, please see my private message
<zoie> milamber: bekks ThinkT510 : the guy was saying: "I just 'rm -f /bin/sh' and then make the link to zsh or dash using 'ln -s'."
<Barb_> cfhowlett, I have never heard of that feature. Googling it now
<ThinkT510> zoie: that is a very bad idea
<bekks> zoie: Which is a good approach to nuke a system.
<zoie> i don't have sh or zsh anymore
<b3nj4m1n_> ubottu, how do i see my private messages?
<ubottu> b3nj4m1n_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> zoie: Then get them back from your backup.
<Cub> this is gay
<Cub> im getting frustrated
<zoie> bekks: i don't have backup
<bekks> zoie: Then most likely you have to backup your data (which might be important, still), and reinstall.
<b3nj4m1n_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zoie> reinstall ubuntu? that won't be necessary just for "sh"
<cfhowlett> Cub:  ask a support question with details.  Otherwise, we will assume you are trolling ...
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: he left
<bekks> zoie: If you know better... you dont even have a backup.
<bjoe> ddxSigGiveUp: closingX
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510: and Happy Holidays to all
<zoie> i have nothing important to backup, obviously
<bjoe> or closing log
<ThinkT510> zoie: then reinstall
<zoie> lol
<bjoe> i have too much stuff to not loose or i would just reformat and start over
<zoie> anyway the fix didn't help,
<zoie> still have the same erros
<zoie> errors*
<ThinkT510> zoie: what fix are you referring to?
<rimas> how bad is it to use /data vs /var/data for huge storage medium in regards to complying with unix filesystem standards? :)
<zoie> ThinkT510: removing sh and replacing it with dash
<rimas> (I'm currently using /var/data, but /data seems more pretty)
<ThinkT510> rimas: standards aren't there to be pretty
<bjoe> my grub is not showing up on the monitor and i have to guess about which image is booting  otherwise i would give one of you a shell account and see if you could log in and fix the thing for me
<cfhowlett> Barb_: could be that the "connect to unknown/new network" is specific to iOS.  I don't seem to see a reference to it for ubuntu.  So ...
<rimas> ThinkT510: yeah, that's why I'm feeling bad about wanting to change it to /data :]
<bjoe> currently this one is booted into an image that is not a recovery console so i do not have the networking started up
<Barb_> cfhowlett, ok, fair enough. No wonder I didn't see anything about it
<ThinkT510> rimas: i'm not sure why you are storing your stuff in var
<milamber> bjoe: you are using a lot of terms that don't really make sense
<ThinkT510> rimas: /media seems a more sensible place
<rimas> well, it's supposed to be public data storage, so /var/data/Music
<cfhowlett> Barb_: sorry.  Anyway, I'd guess that your router has your computer blocked for some reason ...
<bjoe> milamber: like what?
<Barb_> Ok, this is strange. According to ifconfig -a, there's eth0, eth1 and lo. And none of them support scanning from iwlist
<ThinkT510> !fhs | rimas
<ubottu> rimas: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<cfhowlett> Barb_: can you login to the router interface and see your connection settings?
<Barb_> cfhowlett, Doing that now
<milamber> bjoe: what exactly is happening and what exactly are you expecting to happen? what do you mean by image? and if it is *not* a recovery console why does that mean there is no networking?
<rimas> ThinkT510: that 2TB drive is internal, not external, so I don't want to mount it to /media :/
<bjoe> ubottu:  do you have a reference about how ubunti starts and which config files are used
<ubottu> bjoe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShadowMedic>  
<ThinkT510> rimas: you also wouldn't want to put it just under root (/data)
<bjoe> milamber: if I was booted up with the recovery cnsole there  is a menu item that says start up networking
<ThinkT510> !upstart | bjoe
<ubottu> bjoe: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bjoe> i dont know how to get it all started at this time without using that little menu  item
<rimas> also, /var/data/Music currently symlinks to /var/data1/Music in case I'd want to move folders to another disk or so and that /var/data/* paths do not change (used in torrent client, media players, etc.)
<milamber> bjoe: as far as i can tell, i thought you were having display driver issues?
<rimas> so even if I move the disk mount point from /var/data1 to /media/data1 (which might be quite ok), the problem with /var/data remains
<ThinkT510> rimas: what is wrong with keeping it as it is then?
<Barb_> cfhowlett, I can't find anything that could explain this. I even have a DHCP rezervation for it (which of course I cleared to test if that was making a difference)
<rimas> the 'wrong' is that I see it as /var/data everywhere and I'd rather see just /data.. and I'm conflicted about the change :(
<bjoe> haha no wonder i'm lost
<Barb_> I'm pretty confident at this point it's something wrong with my broadcom WiFi card
<Barb_> Or the ubuntu drivers for it
<ThinkT510> rimas: because you see the full path?
<cfhowlett> Barb_: well, how drastic do you want to attack this?  Perhaps a router reset to default settings?
<bjoe> milamber: yes I am having displaqy driver issues
<milamber> Barb_: did the laptop ever connect to the home network? what is the security you are using on the home router?
<rimas> ThinkT510: yeah, it uses space and looks less pretty :]
<cfhowlett> Barb_: oh, essential info!
<Barb_> cfhowlett, It was able to for a period, then one day it stopped being able to connect
<ThinkT510> rimas: i'd say you don't have an actual problem
<Barb_> Back when this was on 12.04
<cfhowlett> Barb_: LOL.  OK, I'm teasing.  But I do have a bit of experience with broadcom ...
<Barb_> milamber, Security is WPA 2 Personal
<rimas> ThinkT510: well, a firstworldproblem :D
<rimas> anyway, I'm gonna mount the drive to /media/data1 instead of /var/data1. so thank's for that :)
<milamber> bjoe: ok, what is the issue? was x working now it isn't? did it break after an update? is this a first install?
<rimas> and we'll see about symlinks later on
<omar> Hi all.
<Barb_> cfhowlett, A full router reset isn't really an option. It has some nasty filtering defaults that took me a long time to clean up
<milamber> Barb_: so this has been an issue since an upgrade?
<milamber> Barb_: have you looked for/deleted the profile (in your networks)?
<ThinkT510> rimas: also if you are worried about your torrents going to the old directory you can just change their setting to point to the new one
<Barb_> milamber, Exactly the opposite. I upgraded hoping it would solve the problem...
<cfhowlett> Barb_: so you upgraded to 12.10.  I've been manually building the broadcom driver for the past 2 ubuntu releases.  But the fact fact that it worked at all and THEN failed is suspicious.  If you had  a kernel upgrade I could see it falling out ... maybe.
<omar> For some reason, when I try to use the internal microphone, the input volume decreases automatically. What could be the reason for that?
<bjoe> milamber: thanks
<Barb_> milamber, And yes, I even tried setting it up manually
<bjoe> what is this friendly-recovery thing?
<milamber> Barb_: and not to ask an obvious question, but your home network isn't 'hidden' is it?
<rimas> ThinkT510: sure, but I'd like my torrents to be medium-agnostic. They shouldn't care what drive they're on, so they all go to /var/data/Music, /var/data/Videos and those can be on a network drive, a big internal drive, whatever.
<Barb_> milamber, nope
<cfhowlett> Barb_ milamber  perhaps a driver rebuild?  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<milamber> Barb_: and if you are saying that it picks up other wifi networks, then it probably isn't the driver
<ThinkT510> rimas: ok, just so you are aware that you can change it if you wanted to
<cfhowlett> Barb_: fwiw, I built the driver using the NO INTERNET ACCESS option.  Worked like a charm.
<rimas> yeah, thanks ;)
<omar> For some reason, when I try to use the internal microphone, the input volume decreases automatically. What could be the reason for that?
<omar> sorry, that was by mistake..
<Barb_> Ok, everyone is shouting at me because it's christmas and apparently me trying to fix stuff is awful :P
<Barb_> I'll try and fix this later
<Barb_> Thanks anyways guys
<cfhowlett> Barb_: good luck
<Prufrock> Hello there?
<cfhowlett> Prufrock: greetings
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, I am having this problem with my microphone. Whenever I try to use it, the input volume decreases automatically.
<Prufrock> I'm wondering what the reason for this could be..?
<cfhowlett> Prufrock: hey.  Yeah, I saw that.  I don't have a clue, though.  Sorry
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, thanks anyways. :)
<bjoe> Hey  I have an idea!   ok the drive that has the broken display adapter driver has like 3 or more partitions.
<bjoe> partition 1 was my working linux
<bjoe> partition 2 was an old laptop linux partition copy that i was backing up
<bjoe> partition 3 is windows
<bjoe> so if i can like copy the home folder from partition 2 onto partition one then use partition 2  to install a brand new fresh ubuntu studio 12.10?
<bjoe> would that work?
<b33nj> hi
<Sail> hi
<b33nj> have you found the wysiwyg plugin for vim?
 * arkiver wishes Merry Christmas to all  :) 
<b33nj> sail: hav eyou found wysiwyg plugin for vim?
<JohnFlux> Hi
<b33nj> JohnFlux: hi
<JohnFlux> I've hit a kernel bug in 12.10 and wondering if I can use the kernel from 12.04?
<JohnFlux> but an older kernel in 12.04.  The very latest 12.04 kernel also has the bug :-/
<Cisce> I need help, fast.
<Cisce> After re-installing Windows 7, my ext4 partition is free space.
<Cisce> I had quite a lot of important files on there.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: how are you trying to access it?
<milamber> JohnFlux: old kernels should still be in your grub menu
<Cisce> Well, I basically went to recover my grub menu
<N8Wulf> From your Windows or from Linux?
<Cisce> from my Ubuntu livecd.
<Cisce> Turns out that my ext4 partition is free space and that there's no trace of grub.
<Cisce> I'm so confused.
<N8Wulf> Did u encrypt the partitions?
<Cisce> nope.
<milamber> Cisce: just for the sake of saying it, if you are using the disk now, stop immediately
<Cisce> crap.
<Cisce> This is my only HDD.
<Cisce> It can't fail on me.
 * cfhowlett DOH
<N8Wulf> Cisce: I also could not access my Home partition which was Password protected
<JohnFlux> milamber: thanks
<ThinkT510> Cisce: you really ought to have a backup
<Cisce> I did have backups.
<Cisce> Just not of this.
<Cisce> Because I didn't expect my partition to screw over that fast.
<N8Wulf> Once I installed Ubuntu witht he right user/password I could access all again.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: always install windows first
<Cisce> I was planning on uploading the files to my dropbox.
<Cisce> That's what I usually do.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: if you knew you were going to reinstall windows then backups would have been prudent
<Cisce> Well I just expected it to be a quick format and installation.
<Cisce> And it was.
<Cisce> Unfortunately, until now I didn't realize that my Ubuntu partition was destroyed in the process.
<Cisce> How? I have no clue.
<milamber> Cisce: well, you should be running of a livedisk right now. any file operations you are performing while using that hdd is destroying more and more of what you could possibly recover
<Cisce> Okay, I'll reboot into my live cd right now.
<milamber> Cisce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Cisce1> okay, I'm back.
<milamber> Cisce1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Cisce1> How would I go about possibly restoring data that was lost?
<Cisce1> milamber: thanks.
<Cisce1> "This guides applies to Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04." Will this still work?
<poseid> hello.. i am setting up a VM... but now, get this:  libsqlite3-0 (= 3.7.9-2ubuntu1) but 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1
<milamber> Cisce1: yes
<Cisce1> just making sure.
<milamber> Cisce: also look at a prog called extundelete, i am pretty sure there was just a new release
<Cisce> thanks.
<Cisce> For all I know, I may have accidentally deleted this. I really doubt I did though.
<milamber> Cisce: did you reinstall windows on the whole disk? if not, it could just be your partition table is borked
<Cisce> I didn't.
<Cisce> I installed Windows on /dev/sda1 (440gb) while the partition I'm trying to restore (/sda6) is 47gb
<ThinkT510> Cisce: does gparted show it as free space (where your partition was)
<Cisce> yes
<Cisce> That's what made me to go that conclusion.
<milamber> Cisce: oh, then you just borked grub
<milamber> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cisce> really?
<Cisce> oh thank god.
<Cisce> but I ran boot-repair with no luck.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: if gparted sees it as free space then that isn't good
<Cisce> what's the safest method I could go about getting my data back? The installation isn't too important.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: windows always overwrites the bootloader so grub was going to vanish in any case but it seems to me that when windows was reinstalled it must have overwritten a bit of your ext4 partition
<ThinkT510> Cisce: i've never tried them but you could use testdisk or photorec
<ThinkT510> Cisce: or as has been suggested extundelete
<Cisce> I've installed extundelete.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: i could tell you how to use them sorry
<Cisce> but I haven't gotten around to properly using it yet as I was looking for a guide.
<ThinkT510> couldn't
<golosone> !list
<ubottu> golosone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cisce> thanks anyway
<milamber> Cisce: can you pastebin the info from grub rescue?
<ThinkT510> !undelete | Cisce
<ubottu> Cisce: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Cisce> milamber: Sorry to sound stupid, but how would I go about using grub rescue to get the info?
<golosone> ciaoooooooooooooo
<ThinkT510> milamber: no offence but how is he to rescue grub if the partition where grub was n longer exists
<milamber> ThinkT510: grub resides in the mbr
<milamber> Cisce: you can use boot-repair to create a bootinfo summary
<ThinkT510> milamber: and requires the data from the partition it was installed in
<cfhowlett> !it|golosone:
<ubottu> golosone:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ThinkT510> milamber: he reinstalled windows so the mbr has been overwritten
<milamber> ThinkT510: correct, which means that grub needs to be back there.
<Cisce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1464311/
<milamber> Cisce: also, can you take a screenshot of your partition table from gparted?
<Cisce> sure
<Cisce> will do
<ThinkT510> milamber: so if the partition no longer exists then what is grub trying to boot, where is the config files coming from?
<Cisce> http://i.imgur.com/GL9eb.png
<kamidi> ThinkT510. grub is on mbr and can be reinstalled after windows installation. mbr is not actual partition either
<ThinkT510> kamidi: but the config file is on the partition
<ThinkT510> kamidi: what is grub meant to boot then?
<Cisce> milamber: posted it further up http://i.imgur.com/GL9eb.png
<kamidi> ThinkT510: config files will be generated by boot-repair
<ThinkT510> kamidi: the partition isn't there
<Cisce> actually, it could very well be /dev/sda3
<kamidi> ThinkT510: exactly the same way as after whole ubuntu installation. grub detects OSes and create config files accordingly
<ThinkT510> Cisce: that is an extended partition (which would contain logical partitions)
<kamidi> ThinkT510: as i understand, actual partition is intact, only mbr has been rewritten by windows
<ThinkT510> kamidi: i disagree according to his screenshot of gparted
<kamidi> Think510: sorry, you're right. i just checked screenshot... partition is no more :(
<Cisce> is it impossible to recover the files or not?
<kamidi> Cisce: i wouldn't say impossible... someone may know how to restore unallocated space to ext3/ext4 partition without causing any damage. assuming data itself have not been formatted/rewritten in any way
<milamber> Cisce: did you do the recommended repair from boot-repair?
<Cisce> if i ran parted like:
<Cisce> sudo parted /dev/sda3 882075646 976771071 would that have any luck of finding anything?
<Cisce> milamber: yep. :(
<Cisce> Keep in mind.
<Cisce> I did also have these files on the Windows partition
<Cisce> before the re-install of Windows 7
<Cisce> Any luck finding them there?
<Cisce> sadly, it was a format but a quick format.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: not likely since you reformatted them when you reinstalled windows
<milamber> Cisce: for chagrins can you re-run the recommended repair and then provide the link?
<gribouille> hi
<Cisce> okay.
<gribouille> how can I modify the police for the firefox menus?
<Cisce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1464326/
<Cisce> milamber ^
<milamber> Cisce: ok, can you reboot?
<Cisce> Sure, but what into exactly?
<Cisce> livecd or windows?
<ThinkT510> milamber: did you see his gparted screenshot?
<milamber> Cisce: the grub menu should pop up
<Cisce> you sure on that?
<milamber> ThinkT510: yes
<Cisce> okay, will do.
<Cisce> If it doesn't. I'll come back.
<ThinkT510> milamber: can he recover that partition?
<milamber> ThinkT510: possibly, he may have to use testdisk to fix the boot sector of that partition, but grub has to be in place first
<Cisce> milamber: didn't work
<Cisce> :(\
<ThinkT510> milamber: would that affect his new ntfs partition?
<milamber> Cisce: did it boot directly to windows?
<elena-IK> is the mini.iso officially supported? will there be one for future releases?
<Cisce> yep.
<Cisce> booted to Windows mbr.
<bjoe> so how do i  fix my display adapter  problem?
<ThinkT510> bjoe: reinstall
<bjoe> man i've got like 2 to 20 years worth of work on there
<ThinkT510> bjoe: then why were you messing with experimental drivers
<bjoe> i dont know
<ThinkT510> bjoe: don't you have backups?
<bjoe> i was in the process of getting ready to back up
<ThinkT510> bjoe: you can still backup now
<kamidi> bjoe: just out of curiosity... what kind of problem are you having?
<milamber> Cisce: this is the point where i have to bow out, this is getting to the point where it is beyond my knowledge of mbrs and such. i don't know why you don't at least have grub back. that being said, i would hold off until you can talk to someone with more experience than me. Jordan_U is particularly good with this kind of stuff, so you may want to wait until they are active and ask again
<bjoe> i wanted to test some opengl stuff out and found my mesa was not working so i went to update the driver
<Cisce> milamber: Thanks for all of the help anyway. Sadly, I think I'm going to have to go off now.
<Cisce> The stuff that I lost isn't heartbreaking, it's just work that I would have liked to kept, really. Along with some text files with some incredibly important notes and some docs.
<Cisce> but overall, I can live without them. it just would have been nice to get them back.
<RishabhTatiraju> Hey
<ThinkT510> Cisce: at least now you know to backup before partitioning
<Cisce> Yeah.
<milamber> Cisce: i wouldn't give up yet, like i said, there are people that are better at this than me
<RishabhTatiraju> my Ubuntu does not start after recent driver installation
<Cisce> It's surprising that this is the first time that something like this has happened to me.
<Cisce> Hell, you sure I couldn't get the files off my NTFS partition even if it was reformatted?
<Cisce> It was a quick format, so I imagine the data *could* still be there. Unlikely though.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: you might be able to but i wouldn't know how sorry
<Cisce> Well both of you guys have been great help. I really do appreciate your efforts.
<RishabhTatiraju> is there any way i can recover from this?
<ThinkT510> Cisce: there is a ##windows channel, maybe they know of utilities for recovery from ntfs
<bjoe> you would have to find a file using the bios disk read and put the data together one sector at a time
<Cisce> thanks. :)
<Ben64> Recuva works well on fat32, and probably ntfs
<RishabhTatiraju> anybody?
<bjoe> i dont know how the unix file system chains together chunks of files  but i would imagine it's not a whole lot different than dos
<Cisce> just a shame that I'm awake at 5 in the morning *on christmas* trying to figure this out.
<bjoe> mine will not start up in xwindows either  i would like to get back to work on stuff like this https://soundcloud.com/xensynth3/simp10plus13eighths-frac2
<Gierus> ŋuþó
<RishabhTatiraju> milamber, is there any way i can get to terminal using the LiveCD and uninstall the drivers?
<Gierus> µaŧĸu bosaĸ
<Gierus> ŋdzið ja ĸryć cd ó linux ?
<Gierus> ó ?]
<ThinkT510> !pl | Gierus
<ubottu> Gierus: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Cisce> btw ThinkT150
<Cisce> milamber
<Cisce> on testdisk I have found my partition
<ThinkT510> !yay | Cisce
<ubottu> Cisce: Glad you made it! :-)
<milamber> awesome
<Cisce> sadly
<Cisce> some of it has already been rewritten i think
<Cisce> :L(
<Cisce> BUT
<Cisce> one of my most important files
<Cisce> thats priceless
<Cisce> IS STILL THERE <3
<FloodBot1> Cisce: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: partial recovery is better than no recovery
<dwatkins> I assume you're now backing it up to a USB stick, Cisce :)
<Cisce> doing that right now ;)
<Cisce> Is it possible to change the directory I'm copying it to on testdisk?
<Cisce> I Just realized I was copying to my xubuntu livecd by accident
<Cisce> (which is on the usb, ironically enough)
<milamber> Cisce: what command did you use to start the copy?
<Cisce> c
<kwyman1020> newbie question. when using rm -rf, is there a way to make an exception for content for the command to ignore?
<milamber> Cisce: it should have asked you where you wanted to save the files?
<Cisce> It did.
<MonkeyDust> kwyman1020  when your're a beginnen, you should not use that command
<Cisce> But I was wondering if I could change where it was saving now.
<Cisce> Instead of doing the process again.
<Cisce> because I can't change where it's saving to now.
<kwyman1020> MonkeyDust, it's a dir I created and a package that was ran saved a lot of tmp files to the dir
<milamber> Cisce: are you asking if you can change it while it is running? i don't think so
<ThinkT510> Cisce: can you copy it from where it was saving to to where you want it to after?
<Cisce> yes.
<Cisce> but I can't open the files.
<kwyman1020> I want to be able to remove all the tmp files but ignore the content I want to keep.
<Cisce> owner's listed as root
<ThinkT510> Cisce: open it with sudo or change the user
<ThinkT510> owner
<Cisce> thanks
<Cisce> Didn't think of opening it as sudo ;)
<milamber> Cisce: that's because your ubuntu user created the files, so you can either chown them or copy to the new install
<Cisce> well it worked.
<MonkeyDust> kwyman1020  guess you need an extensive command for that, or even a script, better ask in #bash
<kwyman1020> Cisce: Sudo borrows permissions from root in order to perform a task otherwise only ran as root.
<milamber> !gksu | Cisce
<ubottu> Cisce: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kwyman1020> Thanks MonkeyDust, I was thinking a script as well. I'm not a full on beginner, it was just a newbie question because I haven't touched terminal in a good while.
<Sail_> any plugin for vim so when i am code some like html with  css and side by side i can see graphical representation of this code like dreamweaver??
<kwyman1020> MonkeyDust, where might I be able to find a list of command extensions online? If you know.
<Cisce> overall.
<Cisce> I can't thank you guys enough for the help ;)
<Cisce> I was terrified when I thought I lost everything, but a majority of my files are here!
<kwyman1020> Sail_ there are vim plugins that color code and list line numbers for assistance like dreamweaver.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: and you learned about backups to prevent the issue again
<Cisce> yep.
<Cisce> Well I already backup.
<Cisce> these files I just never thought to backup at this moment. :/
<Cisce> I've learnt that I should always backup before a format, regardless of if it's outside the partition I'm formatting on.
<ThinkT510> Cisce: yeah, partitioning always has the potential to go wrong
<MonkeyDust> kwyman1020  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<milamber> Sail_: multiple people have told you no. vim is not a gui. the closest thing in ubuntu is a program called bluefish
<bekks> milamber: Sail_: gvim
<MonkeyDust> Sail_  try kompozer
<milamber> (06:30:34 AM) Cisce: <snip> I've learnt that I should always backup </snip>
<Cisce> yep. :)
<bjoe> i've been continuing without a back up trying o figure out the best way to do the backup
<ThinkT510> bjoe: copy files to an external drive
<bekks> !backup > bjoe
<ubottu> bjoe, please see my private message
<bjoe> thanks
<bjoe> i also have been trying to figure out where everything is at. most of the important stuff is in home thank goodness
<ThinkT510> bjoe: usually the most important thing to backup are your own files (you should already know where they are)
<milamber> bjoe: often people will have a separate partition for ~ <home>
<bjoe> yes that is the most important thing to backup.
<bjoe> so out of all those backup programs which will span multiple dvds?
<bjoe> i'm a bit confused about the seperate home partition , how do you mount it ?
<iceroot> bjoe: deja-dup can create multiple files with a specific size but its also creating diffs to the last backup, so dvd would not be the best solution because you have to insert the old backups to create the diff
<bjoe> that would be tedious
<kwyman1020> MonkeyDust: Thank you.
<mvt007geek> i installed ubuntu on sdcard.now i want connect pandaboard to my computer.but at the end of this address   http://pandaboard.org/content/resources/getting-started     has been wrote  :  Do not connect the power supply yet; we will connect this in a later step
<mvt007geek> why? will it cause damage to my system?
<bjoe> lots of times i will just take and copy parts of a home folder from one compter to the desktop of another and work from there so i have a bunch of copies of the same project at different levels of development
<luigi69> Good morning.
<milamber> bjoe: sounds like you need !svn or git or the new one all the kids are talking about - hg
<benbro1> is there a command line tool to conver doc to pdf other than libreoffice or openoffice?
<benbro1> they are huge (~400MB)
<Quink_> Maybe you can try abiword.
<milamber> !info unoconv
<ubottu> unoconv (source: unoconv): converter between LibreOffice document formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 228 kB
<NoorideeNAE> hello
<benbro1> milamber: unoconv uses libreoffice
<anthrax> bonjour il y a t'il un channel francais pour ubuntu svp ?
<bekks> !fr | anthrax
<ubottu> anthrax: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anthrax> ok , thx :)
<friggg> does xubuntu provade better cpu windows score then ubuntu?
<friggg> or it is only use less ram
<friggg> i got slow processor
<friggg> so iam asking
<friggg> :D
<black_angel> hey, guys, how to add a new user on LTSP server?
<black_angel> actually, I can see the login on the thin-client.
<BluesKaj> Hi all , Merry Christmas !
<AP6y3> Есть ли кто нибудь с установленной MATE?
<tozen> AP6y3: vrjatli
<AP6y3> хреново
<tozen> nu, chto sdelaew
<tozen> :D
<tozen> a v chjom beda-to?
<AP6y3> когда нажимаеш сменить обои рабочего стола выскакивает ошибка невозможно запустить блабла но настройки запускаются и все работает
<tozen> ty b blalala vylozhil kuda, a to tak trudno 4to libo predpolozhit'
<AP6y3> ща
<arshavin> привет!
<tozen> prvet!
<AP6y3> Не удалось запустить менеджер установок «mate-settings-daemon».
<tozen> ja uz dumal, chto ja odin tut iz rusichej... :D
<bekks> !ru | AP6y3
<ubottu> AP6y3: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AP6y3> НА #ubuntu-ru полтора человека
<raymund> k
<raymund> k
<raymund> k
<FloodBot1> raymund: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raymund> hello
<raymund> :D
<raymund> merry christmas..
<raymund> :
<AP6y3> raymund: и тебе того же
<CarstenDortmund> Hi, on my ubuntu 12.04 server a postgresql server automatically starts, but i would like to change that, how can i change that?
<raymund> what are you doing guys?
<tozen> raymund: it's not an off-top channel
<elena-IK> is the mini.iso officially supported? will there be one for future releases?
<black_angel> how to create an new user for LTSP on server.
<sharky^ger> hello i i am using an intel 82574L and 82579LM but i can't get it running can anyone help me does it make sense to open an bug ticket?
<MonkeyDust> !ltsp > black_angel is this useful?
<MonkeyDust> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<anonymous_> hay all
<NoorideeNAE> anonymous_: hey!
<cfhowlett> anonymous_: greetings
<anonymous_> Plise give mi program hack modem tomoroy Lyid
<dowdyph0> Scapy
<anonymous_> Where biznes/
<anonymous_> NoorideeNAE have conversaition
<tozen>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<keyur2maru> Hi
<keyur2maru> guys
<keyur2maru> I need some help
<TheLordOfTime> keyur2maru, with?
<cfhowlett> keyur2maru: greetings.  ask.
<TheLordOfTime> !ask | keyur2maru
<ubottu> keyur2maru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keyur2maru> Ok :)
<keyur2maru> I have two computers and i have ssh access to one of the server  but now i want acceess to other computer so i copied my ssh public and private key from .ssh folder and copied it to my other computer but can you tell me which command to use to get that public and private key used ?
<joalland> \join  #ubuntu-fr
<coder2> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on my dell studio 1558, but sometimes alt+tab function doesn't work, can anybody help?
<Doxin> I'm trying to add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa , but doing sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa still doesn't give me access to the packages from that ppa, what gives?
<anonymous_> I missed something/
<anonymous_> can run Luid
<echo> hi
<echo> hi
<echo> every body
<vinod264> hai
<MonkeyDust> Doxin  ppas are not supported here, better contact the maintainer
<Doxin> MonkeyDust: the point is that it's not even added to my sources at all, it doesn't seem to be a problem with the ppa.
<vinod264> hai ..
<vinod264> hai i have ubuntu desktop os 12.04
<echo> ppa ?
<TheLordOfTime> !ppa | echo
<ubottu> echo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<echo> yes
<Doxin> that's fine and all, but I'm not even to the point where I can use the ppa. somehow I just cannot get it added to my sources.
<vinod264> in mozila  we cannot open dvr video
<echo> i have ubantu destop os 12.10
<iDangerMouse> echo long time
<tozen> vihod24: poprobuj sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pgigi67> ciao
<pgigi67> list
<pgigi67> !list
<ubottu> pgigi67: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iDangerMouse> ciao
<openvoid> why dhcp bypass firewall rules?
<reuf> when i perform history search and press ctrl+r - and than start typing, in a lot of cases as soon as i type in three letters, it locks me out of typing additonal letters and all i can now search with is these few letters
<reuf> how can i make it possible so that when i press ctrl+r and start typing for a search term i can type as long sequence as i want
<black_angel> how to create an new user for LTSP on server?
<zoie> my package manager is broken: http://pastie.org/5575681 i cannot install packages anymore
<hero616> try to start-up it in a console.
<bluesm> Hi. What tool i can found to recovery data on ubuntu
<bluesm> First of all maybe, simply "mirror" bite after bite to another disc.
<bluesm> ?
<compdoc> clonezilla for that
<compdoc> cant boot a live cd?
<bluesm> compdoc:  I can boot ubuntu. But unfortunately for example, debian live, and lenovo diagnostic linux can't boot.
<compdoc> why is that, do you think?
<compdoc> hardware?
<Googol30> Do the other Linux distros display any errors?
<Guest1292> Hola alguno habla español?
<elena-IK> !es | Guest1292
<ubottu> Guest1292: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest1292> ok
<iDangerMouse> No habla espanol :(
<iDangerMouse> Inglas, Farsi, Urdu, Francaise...
<bluesm> compdoc: It's certainly disk.
<operatormplik> ae
<dowdyph0> iDangerMouse, Zindabad
<operatormplik> aller
<compdoc> bluesm, what I usually do is attach the disk to a working PC and try to recover the files
<dowdyph0> bluesm use rsync dd, or such tool
<echo> hi
<echo> hello
<iDangerMouse> Hey echo whats up
<wei> Hello
<wei> How to synchronize USB drive with a folder?
<joey8> wei→ have you tried luckybackup?
<wei> Not heard of it yet
<joey8> that uses rsync and it is very good, clean, user friendly etc etc and written by a great bunch of guys
<Gierus> ŋówno
<albatard> salutations à tous
<joey8> a vous aussi mon ami ヅ
<wei> Is it in the ubuntu repository?
<joey8> wei - go and look
<albatard> wei, see the man pages of the terminal
<albatard> wei, a thing like "man rsync"
<wei> rsync is used for sychronizing between hosts
<adac> What exactly do I have to set in fstab so that every user can read the mounted device?
<Gierus> Ωoł ŧo ŋaten þa¶titią uµ ŋnome
<theadmin> adac: Depends on the filesystem, but try umask=0333 (readonly) or umask=0000 (full access)
<Abhijit> Gierus, english
<dasdre> hi
<dasdre> i'm trying to connect a computer running ubuntu 12.10 unity to wlan
<wei> then?
<albatard> wei, as a start point, browse the "successive see also" ... I do not now ^^
<theadmin> dasdre: So what exactly is the problem?
<dasdre> it can't seem to find any networks
<adac> theadmin, I tried this and many other combinations, but it doesn't seem that those options are applied  "/dev/sdb1 /media/Hitachi_fstab fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,umask=0000,fmask=0111 0 0"
<dasdre> and when i manually engter a network, it wont connect
<dasdre> propetiary drivers are on
<theadmin> adac: ...what kind of fs type is "fuseblk"? That might very well not recognize umask
<bluesm> compdoc: If I put the disk another laptop, it turn off on the bios..
<ercicala> CIAO
<ercicala> !list
<ubottu> ercicala: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adac> theadmin, actually I'm not really sure. I got this from the autmount "mount" command
<dasdre> wired works fine
<wanfuse> hello ... i havent had much experience with bind in many years. I need to setup a dns server (external facing) for a couple web server entries. Anyone able to point me to a good doc on setting this up. I would like to make sure its secure. I would rather run it in a chroot as well if i can find the directions for it
<adac> theadmin, Ther short answer is that "fuseblk" is just how an ntfs partition is reported via the "mount" command, among others. The "fuse" part comes from FUSE (file system in userspace).
<theadmin> adac: Eh. What's the actual filesystem on the device?
<dasdre> AFAIK, it can't seem to find the network cart
<dasdre> *caRD
<dasdre> just eth0
<adac> theadmin, gparted says: ntfs as well
<dasdre> anyone?
<theadmin> adac: Okay, use this: /dev/sdb1 /media/Hitachi_fstab ntfs-3g defaults,dmask=0000,fmask=0111 0 0"
<TheLordOfTime> dasdre, what card?
<dowdyph0> dasdre make ~ $ lspci -v | grep -i "\(network\|ethernet\)"
<adac> theadmin, that did the trick. thank you!
<dasdre> äccording to propetiary drivers: Broadcom BCM4311
<theadmin> adac: "fuseblk" doesn't work in fstab by the way, it's a FUSE thing, and fuse and fstab are kind of the opposite of each other
<adac> theadmin, I see! To bad fstab doesn't throw an error though
<dowdyph0> ok 1 sec
<theadmin> adac: Normally it does
<vishnu> Iam on 12.02 -apps open slow. Which monitor to use to check slow mem or problem app?
<theadmin> vishnu: There's no such Ubuntu release as 12.02
<dasdre> paste.ubuntu.com/1464673
<dasdre> thats sudo lshw-c network
<vishnu> theadmin: maybe 12.04 -this thing is slow, not even able to open a gnome-terminal to see. I am not good at linux though. Any idea please?
<xomrk> how to combine dd with compression
<xomrk> ?
<Abhijit> vishnu, how much ram do you have?
<MonkeyDust> vishnu  ctrl alt f1 and work from there, to see what's wrong
<Abhijit> xomrk, <compression command here && dd command here
<vishnu> theadmin: found 12.04.1 LTS -Thanks for pointing out
<Abhijit> xomrk, <compression command here> && <dd command here>
<dowdyph0> dasdre: try iwlist <interface> scanning
<xomrk> and when i want restore a commpres image?
<vishnu> Abhijit: I get info:2.7gb
<xomrk> dd if=image.iso.tar.gz of/dev/sda1 ( what  to add )
<Abhijit> vishnu, type this command in terminal and take screenshot and post on imagebin - top
<Abhijit> vishnu, the command is top
<dasdre> says cant find directory
<xomrk> tar -pcvzf encrypted_partiotion.iso.tar.gz && dd if=/dev/sdc2
<vishnu> Abhijit: I am on irssi opened from terminal clicked from right panel. How to open a second terminal fast please?
<Abhijit> xomrk, what you actualy want to do?
<Abhijit> vishnu, ctrl alt t
 * Abhijit types fast
<vishnu> Abhijit: ok tks
<dasdre> dowdyph
<dasdre> it says "bash: file or directoru does not exist"
<dasdre> when i do iwlist <interface> scanning
<Nece228> Hello, is it worth to buy hybrid graphics laptop (intel + nvidia)?
<dowdyph0> xomrk: dd < foo.bar | bzip2 > foo.bz2
<b2coutts> I have a networking issue; it doesn't seem like I can make new connections (ping google.ca doesn't work), yet I can still chat here (SSHing to a server with irssi). I can't open new SSH connections, but since this one is already open it seems to be working
<b2coutts> does anyone know where the network config files are in ubuntu that I can poke at? Internet works fine from other machines by the way
<max999> b2coutts: looks like name resolution is broken to me
<max999> b2coutts, can you ping 173.194.44.55 ?
<DarkSim_> Does a live-usb with ubuntu 12.04 work with a macbook?
<dowdyph0> look if there is /etc/resolv.conf
<DarkSim_> just wondering if I have to do anything special to try ubuntu on a macbook without installing
<b2coutts> hmm, that's weird, /etc/resolv.conf is pointing to localhost
<max999> b2coutts, check if you can ping the ip =)
<b2coutts> is that normal? does ubuntu do some sort of dns proxy by default?
<max999> b2coutts, if you can you are sure name resolution is the problem.
<dowdyph0> dasdre try this: ifconfig -a
<Abhijit> !mac | DarkSim_
<ubottu> DarkSim_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OerHeks> b2coutts, you can't ping a website, try an IP like 173.194.78.105
<b2coutts> yeah, IPs work, it's a dns issue of some sort
<b2coutts> does anyone know google's dns address? I can't look it up
<phy1729> 8.8.8.8
<dowdyph0> um thats because the supremacy of the NetworkManager
<phy1729> 8.8.4.4
<DarkSim_> should be 8.0.0.8.1.3 if you know what I mean ;)
<dasdre> b2coutts: 173.194.32.32
<b2coutts> and to apply the changes, is it service networking restart?
<b2coutts> (the changes to resolv.conf)
<dasdre> paste.ubuntu.com/1464697
<dasdre> darksim: you have to makre special usb
<dowdyph0> b2coutts: watch out with restarting NetworkManager
<dowdyph0> b2coutts: I've had problems a week ago with that, all the desktop falls
<dasdre> DarkSim_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<b2coutts> hmm, I noticed that my laptop has a nameserver of 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf too, but it's working fine
<b2coutts> not used to how ubuntu handles this, is there some other file that configures the dns server it uses?
<TheLordOfTime> b2coutts, if you're using networkmanager, it autofills data.
<DarkSim_> I guess I asked the wrong question
<dasdre> b2coutts: googles ip is 173.194.32.32
<dowdyph0> b2coutts: I've got that nameserver too, the networkmanager service starts dnsmasq and dhcp service so the dns's does not depend of resolv.conf
<DarkSim_> can a live usb I make in Windows, which works with windows, work on a macbook as well?
<dasdre> darksim: that usb will AFAIK be live
<DarkSim_> but since there are specific guides on this I guess not
<b2coutts> well, at the very least, changing the nameserver in resolv.conf did fix the issue
<dasdre> darksim: nope
<b2coutts> (even if this isn't the intended config for ubuntu dns)
<b2coutts> so thanks guys
<dowdyph0> dasdre: now what's the problem?
<dasdre> but you can afaik make a usb with ubuntu mac and ubuntu pc and make them share files
<dowdyph0> do you have wireless-tools installed¿?
<dasdre> dow: same as 5 mins ago ;)
<dasdre> leme see
<DarkSim_> Hm, but I mean just try the live usb
<DarkSim_> not install it
<dasdre> dow: i dont
<dowdyph0> so that's a problem xD
<dasdre> dark: that usb can be used for live too
<dowdyph0> if you dont' have wireless-tools package you can't use wireless xD
<dowdyph0> dasdre: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant wireless-tools
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<JoaoSantana> some ubuntu member link to unity documentation is on?
<JoaoSantana> *linked
<dasdre> it turns out i did have it
<dasdre> how do i open it?
 * dasdre facepalms
<madshrms> hi is it ok to ask not-really-ubuntu-related questions here? (a hardware question)
<dowdyph0> dasdre: try ifconfig -a
<dowdyph0> your wireless nic name should appear there
<ThinkT510> madshrms: whats the question?
<Abhijit> madshrms, ##hardware
<madshrms> i'd like to know if two components are compatible
<madshrms> my graphic card is probably gonna die soon (artifacts on screen etc) and i'd like to replace it with one from another computer but i don't know how to determine if the card will be compatible with my motherboard
<Abhijit> madshrms, ##hardware
<dasdre> dowdyph: paste.ubuntu.com/1464711
<dasdre> it did not
<Abhijit> madshrms, not here
<madshrms> thanks abhijit i'll head over there
<BluesKaj> mad if the card fits into the available pci slot then it should work
<BluesKaj> madshrms,^
<madshrms> oh it's that simple
<dowdyph0> dasdre ok you dont have the module loaded 1 sec
<madshrms> well i'll still ask in hardware but i guess i'm just gonna try to put it in
<madshrms> thanks
<dasdre> Progress!
<BluesKaj> mad you also need to install the right drivers for the card
<Googol30> Can you run a virtualized instance of Vista from inside Ubuntu Server 12.04, or do you need a window manager?
<dowdyph0> dasdre: try sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms
<Googol30> Is that possible, or is it a requirement to have a window manager such as LXDE?
<dowdyph0> dasdre: is it working now?
<dasdre> dowdyph0: cant find package
<dasdre> broadcom-sta-dmks?
<OerHeks> Googol30, you need the virtualising software compatible with your vista instance
<dowdyph0> yes
<dowdyph0> broadcom-sta-dkms
<dowdyph0> dkms
<ThinkT510> dasdre: dkms not dmks
<Googol30> But a window manager isn't necessary ro run the Virtualization software, OerHeks?
<dasdre> installing
<dowdyph0> OerHeks: how do you use windows without windows?
<ThinkT510> Googol30: how will you interact with vista if you can see it?
<ThinkT510> cant
<OerHeks> Googol30, you need some sort of wm, i am not a genie with windows
<dowdyph0> dasdre: when it ends try: sudo modprobe wl
<dasdre> bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-21-generic (1386)
<dowdyph0> doh!
<Googol30> I hope to use Ubuntu Server without a GUI to keep the burden on the system down, but I would like to run Windows, at this point purely out of experimentative purposes.
<MonkeyDust> Googol30  is this useful? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf5cRoyf-X4
<dasdre> goog: at the same time?!
<dowdyph0> Googol30: try FreeBSD jails
<compdoc> Googol30, by windows, you mean a desktop?
<Googol30> I mean Microsoft Windows Vista.
<MonkeyDust> Googol30  no swearing here ;)
<dowdyph0> dasdre: do you have a traceback error?
<ThinkT510> Googol30: vista is graphical, how are you going to interact with the vm without a graphical environment?
<dasdre> it got a make.log
<Googol30> That's what I'm wondering... I'm not entirely sure how to switch between the two operating systems if they are running virtually, even with a window manager...
<Googol30> ...I'm not exactly sure how virtualization software works, so I would like to figure that out, and see it
<Googol30> it's capabilities.
<ThinkT510> !vm | Googol30
<ubottu> Googol30: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<MonkeyDust> Googol30  start with an easy desktop setup, to see how virtualization works
<dowdyph0> wait the source package of the dkms is buggy 1 sec
<compdoc> Googol30, for good video performance with a windows guest, try virtualbox
<theadmin> Googol30: Virtualbox is a good start there, no need for difficult setup process
<theadmin> And it's in the repos: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dowdyph0> dasdre: got it
<dowdyph0> dasdre: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<IdleOne> theadmin: does the virtualbox-ose have USB support, didn't used to?
<theadmin> IdleOne: There no longer is a "virtualbox-ose"
<IdleOne> theadmin: I guess it does have USB support then
<theadmin> IdleOne: Virtualbox is now opensource, various extra non-free functionality is done by a plugin from Oracle
<ThinkT510> IdleOne: ose was before vbox4
<Googol30> According to it's webpage, Xen is the only open source Type 1 Hypervisor virtualization software, and according to Wikipedia, that's what I want... I think.
<theadmin> IdleOne: It has USB support, that's been opensourced, but I think there still are some limitations
<IdleOne> thanks for the info update theadmin and ThinkT510  :)
<compdoc> isnt qemu-kvm opensource?
<dowdyph0> Googol30: do you need pci hardware virtualization?
<vishnu> Abhijit: top img finally uploaded http://imagebin.org/240592
<dowdyph0> I't must be supported by the motherboard and the processor, normally the processors do but not the motherboards
<vishnu> Abhijit: top img finally uploaded http://imagebin.org/240592
<ThinkT510> Googol30: why do you need a hypervisor vm?
<theadmin> IdleOne: Ah, USB 2.0 is nonfree, USB 1 is free
<compdoc> I think zen is a bad idea. it requires its own modified kernel, so the system is no longer 'stock'
<compdoc> xen, rather
<IdleOne> theadmin: least it is backwards compatible, slow but will work.
<vishnu> Abhijit: r u there pls?
<Abhijit> vishnu, yes
<Abhijit> vishnu, is compiz at the top always?
<Googol30> I know each Operating System I want to run will run on the hardware unmodified, so I don't need emulating software.
<vishnu> yes I guess.
<dowdyph0> dasdre: sudo modprobe wl
<dasdre> dowdyph0: it installed but gave me some errors
<Abhijit> vishnu, and you are using kde?
<ThinkT510> !xen | Googol30
<ubottu> Googol30: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<dowdyph0> pastebin'em
<dasdre> 5 modules no exist 1 module in use
<lvleph> Can someone help me figure out why X crashes on me?
<vishnu> Abhijit: no. Why it is there I do not understand.
<lvleph> I am not even sure where to begin.
<stgr99> lvleph : did you update your linix kernel recently
<dowdyph0> lvleph: dump /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Googol30> Instead of having two computers, I can use Xen, albeit with the performance penalties of running both at once, correct?
<Googol30> both Operating Systems, I mean.
<dasdre> dowdyph0: fatal module w1 not found
<Abhijit> vishnu, first try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/186913/how-do-i-disable-visual-effects-in-ubuntu-12-04-1 and after disabling effects see if your system runs normally.
<ThinkT510> dasdre: wl not w1
<Abhijit> vishnu, and then check if your aps runs fast.
<lvleph> stgr99 it doesn't appear to matter what kernel I am using. This has been an issue since 11.10
<compdoc> not a performance penalty with the right hardware setup
<lvleph> dowdyph0 dump doesn't like your syntax
<theadmin> lvleph: No, "dump" as in upload to a pastebin
<theadmin> lvleph: And link here
<lvleph> lol
<lvleph> ok
<dowdyph0> xD
<lvleph> I was confused by that
<Googol30> What I am thinking, as explicitly as possible, is to give each Operating System equal priority over the CPU and GPU, and give Ubuntu all the RAM initially, then give Vista as much RAM as it requests.  Is that what Xen will do, or am I going about this wrong, or is this even possible?
<dowdyph0> sorry my mistake
<dasdre> kk
<dasdre> didnt say anything
<compdoc> you assign the guest however many cpus and ram you think it needs. 2 cores and 2 gigs of ram for the guest is plenty
<dasdre> not even ask for password
<dasdre> is thet it?
<compdoc> for Windows guests, rather
<dowdyph0> dasdre: try ifconfig -a now
<dowdyph0> it should be a new NIC
<dasdre> still just eth0 nad lo
<dasdre> *and
<ubuntu> ;p
<ubuntu> ;p
<ubuntu> ;p
<ubuntu> ;p
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  it works, you're in
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riderplus> my usb is not recognized. this is what i get in dmesg usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd
<riderplus> [  164.129228] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0
<MonkeyDust> hm
<riderplus> scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     XXXXXXXX U167CONTROLLER   0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<riderplus> [  165.130741] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<riderplus> and the usb light does not blink at all
<dowdyph0> dasdre: 1sc
<lvleph> dowdyph0 here you go
<lvleph> http://pastebin.com/GrQT3AM4
<Googol30> But if I want to give each equal priority on CPU and GPU, can I to allow them to run natively fast?  I would like to see how far I can push this virtualization thing, and I know I don't need to emulate different hardware, if my logic is flawed anywhere, someone please correct me.
<riderplus> [  165.130741] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<riderplus> [  165.134187] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<MonkeyDust> riderplus  better use !pastebin
<theadmin> riderplus: Looks like it's recognized to me...
<riderplus> sorry. it was just that
<Googol30> I would like to figure out as much as possible about what to choose before I just go off installing things.
<riderplus> but i don't see it in /proc/partitions
<riderplus> also gparted doesn't see it
<riderplus> and the usb light doesn't blink at all
<ThinkT510> Googol30: wikipedia is your friend then
<dowdyph0> lvleph: no errors in the X11, what's the matter it starts lightdm and then falls back to the console?
<jiwan> #ubuntu
<lvleph> No, it will just randomly crash. The only way I seem to be able to fix it is with a restart
<dowdyph0> uff
<dowdyph0> have you tried with the latest stable kernel version?
<Googol30> From what research I have done thus far, either Xen or KVM seems to be what I am after... at this point I'm leaning towards Xen, ThinkT510.
<lvleph> dowdyph0 At one point I was getting a segfault from glxinfo, but right now it is fine.
<riderplus> what can I do?
<dowdyph0> dasdre: try to reboot, maybe there is another module needed and loads in the boot phase
<dasdre> rebooting now
<msh> aloha everybody
<msh> i am on 12.10 x64 and firebug doesn't work
<msh> what should i do?
<dowdyph0> msh: trying that
<msh> dowdyph0, trying what?
<dowdyph0> firebug
<dowdyph0> I'm also in 12.10 and x64
<lvleph> Maybe it is my graphics drivers that are crashing?
<lvleph> But how can I figure that out?
<dowdyph0> lvleph: don't really now, try to update the kernel and the drivers
<lvleph> They are the most up-to-date for 12.04
<dasdre> dowdyph0: rebooted now: just eth0 and lo
<dowdyph0> *crying
<dowdyph0> msh: firebug works
<msh> dowdyph0, so why it doesn't work for me
<dowdyph0> maybe is a problem of browser configuration or plugins, or maybe is outdated
<dowdyph0> restore firefox original configuration
<lvleph> msh: try using command line and opening firebug. Tell us the output.
<dasdre> still no wlan
<dowdyph0> dasdre try lsmod and pastebin it
<msh> dowdyph0, could you give me the exact link of the exact version of firebug you are using?
<dowdyph0> msh this is the link -> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/firebug/
<lvleph> msh: the other option is to backup your profile  for ff and start fresh.
<dasdre> http://paste,ubuntu.com/1464793
<lvleph> another option, msh, is to disable all addons except firebug and see if that works.
<msh> ok wait to test
<dowdyph0> dasdre: can you post the link again?
<dasdre> http://paste,ubuntu.com/1464793
<dowdyph0> dasdre: it has a ,
<dowdyph0> please copy paste it from the browser
<TheLordOfTime> dasdre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1464793
<dasdre> cant
<TheLordOfTime> erm
<dasdre> im on another computer
<TheLordOfTime> dowdyph0, use the one i just posted.  (its not that hard to change one character you know)
<dasdre> dowdyph0: <TheLordOfTime> dasdre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1464793
<dowdyph0> thx!!
<dowdyph0> dasdre: it seems the module is loading correctly, don't know why is not linking to a network interface
<dasdre> kk
<dowdyph0> dasdre: what's the output of the command iwconfig?
<Botanic> i am migrating a system however when i boot the system it sits there at a just black screen, i believe this is because the drive changed from xvda to sda how can i fix that in grub?
<pepito> hi can somebody help me, I just have one question, can somebody tell me how make a new user with root privilege on /etc/sudoers ?
<dasdre> lo: no wireless extensions eth0: no wireless extensions
<Botanic> pepito, sudo adduser <username> sudo
<dowdyph0> pepito: sudo adduser <username> sudo
<dowdyph0> sorry Botanic
<Botanic> lol
<lvleph> Botanic: Are able to get into grub?
<dasdre> dowdyph0: lo: no wireless extensions eth0: no wireless extensions
<Botanic> lvleph, yes
<lvleph> Botanic: The only thing I can think of is using a live disc and then using update-grub
<Abhijit> can we change keyboard layout for lvm prompt?
<lvleph> Based on what you said it wouldn't know where the kernel image is, which can be fixed using update grub.
<Botanic> lvleph, is the syntax for that like grub-install?
<Botanic> i already tried the rescue system install grub option
<lvleph> Botanic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<lvleph> sorry, I have to deal with my daughter, so hopefull that will help you.
<Botanic> its a direction to run in at least :)
<ubuntu> hello
<nibbler_>  how can i push my audio output to some dlna renderer?
<jiwan> #facebook
<Abhijit> can we change keyboard layout for lvm prompt?\
<LambdaDusk> Hi, I have a problem. I am trying to convert a video with avconv. The script I use is this: http://pastie.org/private/fsnqbx32qpxkkkd3zmncyw
<LambdaDusk> On my laptop I can execute the script just fine, but my stronger workstation gets me the error "Unrecognized option 'preset' Failed to set value 'libvpx-720p' for option 'preset'"
<LambdaDusk> They both have exactly the same setup on avconv, I checked it
<root__> hello
<nibbler_> LambdaDusk: are both versions of whatever command gets the "preset" parameter the same?
<LambdaDusk> nibbler_: Yes, exact the same. With the same versions of the supporting libs.
<nibbler_> my dlna issue is resolved
<nibbler_> LambdaDusk: well, maybe it does not have this preset in some config or such?
<LambdaDusk> nibbler_: I checked, they're on the same folder on both systems
<notk0> hello how can I install the 32 bit version of libxml2 on my 64 bit ubuntu?
<dowdyph0> dasdre: I don't know why the network interface does not appear, it seems you have the correct module loaded, the correct utilities, but it does not work
<msh_> any special repo for installing firefox on 12.10 x64
<msh_> ???
<MonkeyDust> msh_  it's installed by default, in dthe basic installation
<dowdyph0> notk0: sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386
<notk0> dowdyph0: I didn't know I can do that, I used to search in the synamptic manager for lib32 versions and not all are available
<notk0> dowdyph0: I will try it thank you
<msh_> MonkeyDust, i removed it becausefirebug doesnt work on it
<dowdyph0> notk0: maybe you try tu run a program with static libraries, if that's your case it will not detect the location of the libraries
<msh_> i wanted to make sure both ff aand firebug are x64 specified
<dowdyph0> notk0: you should run export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32 before running it
<notk0> dowdyph0: I got a libary and when I did ldd it depended on libstdc++ 32 bit and libxml2, I found lib32stdc++ in the synaptic manager but not libxml2
<dowdyph0> notk0: okz
<dowdyph0> msh_: firebug isnt' working yet?
<notk0> dowdyph0: I have an assignment for a strange course, and teacher provided us with the binary of some proprietary library, and funny stuff he works under windows, so he provided us with a 32 and 64 bit dll, but only a 32 bit .so for linux
<MonkeyDust> what's firebug?
<msh_> dowdyph0, nupp
<notk0> dowdyph0: thank you, it seems that ldd now tells me everything is satisfied
<dowdyph0> notk0: ^^ the magic of christmas xD
<dowdyph0> msh_: which version of firefox are you running?
<notk0> dowdyph0: I don't even know if I will pass that course, if I don't pass it it's no big deal as I have enough for this semester
<msh_> dowdyph0, at this time it is removed but it was 16.0.1
<dowdyph0> I've 17.0.1
<dowdyph0> msh_: save your firefox profile, then remove .firefox and install 17.0.1
<Abhijit> hi. one person on askubuntu claiming that he logged in by typing root and password?
<Abhijit> is that possible in 12.10?
<Abhijit> he syas he created the new root account
<Abhijit> username root and password
<dowdyph0> Abhijit: maybe privilege escalation?
<Abhijit> but I thought its completely impossible to GUI login as root? dowdyph0 ?
<Abhijit> in linux that is
<Artemis3> with sudo passwd you can enable root, as for gui, its simply an option you can change
<dowdyph0> not sure
<dowdyph0> by default root user account is disabled in ubuntu
<Artemis3> but it is really bad practice to login as root
<dowdyph0> but i've seen some distros with root login in gui
<aller> When I login into X, some console messages appear, and login process restarts. A) How to read the console messages? B) How to fix this?
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! with latest ubuntu, every time i reset the pc the volume audio lever return to zero, how to fix and make remember last volume?
<MonkeyDust> !details | aller
<ubottu> aller: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Abhijit> oh its that simple.
 * Abhijit wonders about security
<notk0> dowdyph0: quick question, why do some libraries have the name as in lib32libname  in the synaptic packet manager?
<Artemis3> Abhijit, you should not login as root, very unsafe
<POVaddct> Abhijit: but why would you run your gui as root anyway?
<Abhijit> Artemis3, I am not. read the question properly.
<aller> MonkeyDust: exactly this part is difficult, because Ubuntu hides the details behind the fancy GUI. The messages flash for like 0.1 second
<Abhijit> POVaddct, I am not running my root by gui. read the question properly.
<Googol30> Quick question, what encryption algorithm does Linux, or specifically Ubuntu 12.04, use to hash it's passwords?
<POVaddct> Abhijit: i read your question and i understood you are not running the gui as root right now
<dowdyph0> notk0: dont know i usually install things by console
<Kion1> aller maybe you can pipe those messages into a text file to read them later
<POVaddct> Abhijit: but why do you ask for running the gui as root anyway?
<notk0> dowdyph0: well I didn't know you could do that, thank you :P
<dowdyph0> if you want the 32bit version of a library append :i386 if you want 64bit append :x64
<OerHeks> Abhijit, if that man makes an account 'root" and adds that to sudoers file, he can
<Abhijit> POVaddct, bah. thats why I requested to read the question properly. Its not me. its one user on askubuntu.com
<OerHeks> Abhijit, but that won't be the same as root-account
<Kion1> aller, or maybe they get recorded to one log file
<Abhijit> OerHeks, ok
<POVaddct> Abhijit: then tell him there is no reason for doing that :)
<dowdyph0> OerHeks: nearly the same if in sudoers.conf NOPASSWD:ALL
<Abhijit> POVaddct, told.
<OerHeks> dowdyph0, correct, but not the same as single-user
<aller> Kion1: I am looking into xsession-errors but they are different. They look like init-rc messages, they have  orange [ !! ] at endof lines
<dowdyph0> aller: wach out the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/lightdm/ /var/log/gdm/ (your login manager)
<dowdyph0> OerHeks: true
<dowdyph0> aller: try to select another login manager
<dowdyph0> aller: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<Googol30> IRC question; is it possible to show the seconds along with the hour and minute for messages?
<MonkeyDust> Googol30  depends on your client, i guess
<zilla> what is the fastest way to update ubuntu release?
<msh_> guys another Q?
<MonkeyDust> irc client, that is
<lilla> hi
<zilla> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Googol30> Irssi... I can't find anything relating to that though...
<msh_> i have a10 android table
<filmmaker> hi everyone..What is the most simple way to install a tar.bz2 file?
<Kion1> Zilla I didi it yesturday trhough the updatemanager and it tookme like 4 hours!
<OerHeks> filmmaker, untar it, and read the readme
<dowdyph0> Googol30: /set timestamp_format = %H:%M:%S
<MonkeyDust> dowdyph0  was faster, i was typing the same :)
<filmmaker> i read the readme file..and says nothing..about installation and commands..
<dowdyph0> Googol30: /set timestamp_format %H:%M:%S
<dowdyph0> without =
<aller> dowdyph0: how to do "init 3; init 5;" then? the commands seem to have no efect
<OerHeks> filmmaker, poor tar.bz2 file then, what does the owner of that file say, or his/her website?
<Googol30> Thanks, MonkeyDust and dowdyph0, that works.
<filmmaker> Oerheks i'll check in blenders website then..
<dowdyph0> aller: what do you want to do?
<dowdyph0> aller: maybe stopping the login manager?
<aller> dowdyph0: restart login manager.. Anyway I did reboot :]
<dowdyph0> aller: sudo service ligtdm|kdm|gdm|xdm restart
<dowdyph0> aller: one of them
<dowdyph0> aller: maybe is lightdm
<aller> dowdyph0: I now got xdm like you mentioned
<dowdyph0> aller: if you use gnome try gdm
<dowdyph0> aller: xdm is very oldie
<MonkeyDust> dowdyph0  12.10 uses gnome and lightdm by default
<dowdyph0> MonkeyDust: lightdm suxx xD, I'm having problems with it
<dowdyph0> wait, I'm gona change to lightdm, in order to see if now its working on my comp
<dowdyph0> I'll be back in a min
<aller> Ok. Now only desktop service starts up. The same is after startx. How can I reinstall Ubuntu's GUI? I think I was trying to switch to fluxbox and mixed something up
<anthony_> somehow I ended up out of the sudoers group. I'm the only one on my machine, so I can only guess I did it by mistake while adding myself to the wireshark group. Problem is, inside 2 minutes I was back in courtesy of having a live USB I could boot from, mount the drive, sudo vi the groups file and add myself back
<anthony_> is there any way to make it more difficult to hack back in?
<anthony_> or is it pretty well if someone has physical access there's nothing I can do about it?
<Kion1> anthony with disk encryption
<anthony_> if I do that, is there anyway I can produce an emergency way to get back in that only I can use?
<dowdyph0> xD lightdm is not working
<nibbler_> anthony_: the emergency way is a second password, written on a secret piece of paper
<lwizardl> okay just tried to install ubuntu 12.04 on my neices new compaq laptop. it came with windows 8 and when I installed ubuntu and restarted ubuntu errors at boot.
<lwizardl> what do I need to do to fix?
<anthony_> ahh, so basically having a second user that is sudo-able
<iceroot> anthony_: encrypted / is the only way to protect yourself from editing /etc/shadow /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<iceroot> anthony_: everything else is easy going with a live-cd
<anthony_> iceroot, yes, I was shocked how easy it was
<anthony_> iceroot, it's only now I'm concerned about this though as now I'm dealing with a vindictive soon to be ex wife who's trying to ruin me from every angle.
<dowdyph0> good example about passwords : http://www.catlin.edu/system/files/editor/admin/password2.png
<iceroot> anthony_: encryption is the way to protect the system
<anthony_> dowdyph0, seen this one
<anthony_> iceroot, ballpark how long it will take to encrypt a terrabyte drive on a 2.5ghz core i5?
<anthony_> days? hours?
<dowdyph0> iceroot: maybe is an denial of service attack sending you a 600MB CD
<iceroot> anthony_: lifes
<anthony_> iceroot, great :)
<iceroot> anthony_: it has nothing to do with the size of the hdd, just with the key-length
<iceroot> anthony_: and a single i5 is a joke. it will take mayn lifes to beat the key
<dowdyph0> its nonsense trying to improve the security with the cost of slooowing a computer
<dowdyph0> security is managed
<anthony_> dowdyph0, yes, it seems the only thing I can do at this point is continue to cart the computer with me everywhere, at least until this battle is over. securing the computer to the house structure is a waste of time too as I can break in in 2 minutes and I already know you can cut a kensington cable off with a $10 bolt cutter
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<dowdyph0> XDDDD
<dowdyph0> The only truly secure system is one that is powered off, cast in a block of concrete and sealed in a lead-lined room with armed guards - and even then I have my doubts. "Gene Spaffold"
<bazhang> !ot | dowdyph0
<ubottu> dowdyph0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anthony_> so to use disk encryption without slowing the computer to a snails pace is to go buy something with a Core i7 extreme
<bazhang> anthony_, see above
<Kion1> anthony_ Encryption shold not slow your computer too much
<Kion1> anthony_: I am in a similar situation as you are
<ericab> ho ho hoooo !
<Kion1> anthony: take a look into truecrypt
<Kion1> oops anthony is no longer online jaja
<vjoe> hey guys
<vjoe> is it easy to update one version of ubuntu to another? im used to rolling distros but I'm considering changing to ubuntu
<MeanEYE> Anyone knows the name of "unlocked" icon in themes?
<vjoe> and that is confusing me :P
<MonkeyDust> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bresnan> hello
<Googol30> Until I need some other help... I'm out.
<Bresnan> this is my first time in the room
<vjoe> hi Bresnan
<istok> strange, i'm getting errors from my repo, can't download any updates or anything
<istok> i thought 10.04 LTS was supported until april, 2013
<shmoove> How can I change my mouse resolution?
<gar_onn> hey, I've made a cron job to change my wallpaper, but it doesn't work. I have the folowing line in my chrontab:
<gar_onn> 13      22  *       *       5       rm ~/.goutputstream-*
<gar_onn> i mean
<gar_onn> */30    *   *       *       *       sh /home/gar_onn/Pictures/background/changewall.sh
<gar_onn> the logs show "CRON[2994]: (gar_onn) CMD (sh /home/gar_onn/Pictures/background/changewall.sh)"
<gar_onn> but my background is unchanged
<gar_onn> If I run the command manualy (coppy paste) it works. Am I overlooking someting?
<afief> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a UEFI machine that has Windows 8 on it, but Ubuntu can't see Windows' partitions during the installation process. Is there a way to make them show up?
<xckpd7> question: is there anyway to be able to restrict a user to their home folder?
<max999> gar_onn, try to give it a full path for the sh
<xckpd7> I have a server, and I want to be able to transfer some home movies to my friend (they're big), so I figured I just create a user name for him, and put the files in his folder. but I don't want him to have access to the rest of my system
<gar_onn> I gave the full path max999, /home/...
<max999> gar_onn, give it a full path for the sh itself. like /usr/bin/sh
<max999> gar_onn, dunno the actual path. looking
<gar_onn> aah ok
<gar_onn> I'll try that
<aarcane> Merry Christmas and Happy Miscelaneous Other Holidays!
<max999> gar_onn, should be /bin/sh
<gar_onn> Yes, I've got that as well
<max999> gar_onn, still not working?
<gar_onn> nope
<riki> ciao
<max999> gar_onn, is the file marked executable? running out of ideas =)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gar_onn> Yes, max999 (-rwxrwxr-x)
<max999> maybe someone else can help garonn: he cant execute a shellscript from a cronjob what is running fine from terminal (copy & paste), full path to /bin/sh and the script provided in the job.
<max999> gar_onn, is the cronjob logfile showing anything usefull (after the change now)?
<dowdyph0> gar_onn: is the cronjob syntax ok?
<gar_onn> CRON[3372]: (gar_onn) CMD (/bin/sh /home/gar_onn/Pictures/background/changewall.sh)
<gar_onn> (every minute)
<max999> maybe something within the script cant be executed right
<gar_onn> followed by (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<max999> can u pastebin it?
<dowdyph0> gar_onn: the changewall.sh
<dowdyph0> #!/usr/bin/env sh
<dowdyph0> chmod +x etc..
<max999> gar_onn, maybe you add a line to echo something (just an idea) to see if the script is executed at all
<max999> if it is, we know that the cronjob is not the problem but the content.
<dowdyph0> gar_onn: send the pastebin of the cronjob and the script
<max999> i think the script has something that needs full paths too or something. :I
<gar_onn> https://gist.github.com/c07fd415f9710c18d465
<gar_onn> changed everything to full path still not working
<max999> gar_onn, the ls and the grep too?
<gar_onn> no
<max999> and the sort, head, gsettings ..
<afief> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a UEFI machine that has Windows 8 on it, but Ubuntu can't see Windows' partitions during the installation process. Is there a way to make them show up?
<max999> not sure what of it is necessary but i think the solution is in this :)
<dowdyph0> tail -n 1
<dowdyph0> would be better
<ncfi1013_> hello?
<dowdyph0> but dont know why it is not working
<dowdyph0> gar_onn: does the command gsettings set ..... also changes your background from CTRL+ALT+F1 console?
<ncfi1013_> anybody have any opinions on what the absolute best flashcard would be for the nintendo dsi?
<gar_onn> I'll try that dowdyph0
<dowdyph0> maybe the problem is
<ManDrake> Is there an easy solution to USB drives not showing up?
<willbradley> heya, i can't find a "linux-alsa-driver-modules" package that matches my uname -r (3.2.0-35-generic-pae)?
<dowdyph0> that it's changing always the same image
<dowdyph0> does sort -R do the random correctly?
<willbradley> i added the ppa ubuntu-audio-dev but synaptic only shows 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<milamber> willbradley: that is your kernel, why do you think the package has to match?
<willbradley> milamber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<willbradley> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<willbradley> trying to get my mic to work on an Intel HDA laptop board
<notk0> willbradley: integrated mic?
<willbradley> yep
<willbradley> acer
<notk0> willbradley: you should play with the alsa mixer command or something, ever since the pulse audio integration there is not a single release that has no sound problems
<willbradley> i messed with the mixer, didn't seem to do anything
<willbradley> though i did get this working once, for like an hour...
<notk0> for me for some reason the external HDMI is always selected as audio output, some application correctly output sounds others don't, and it gets muted
<notk0> I can't even realize why pulse audio was accepted, it's such a mess
<_imba> hi! i wanted to copy a pair of public/private keys from the .ssh folder across various ubuntu machines… I dont have access to multiple m/c rite now.. just wanted to validate from some1 who's hanging around whether that would work :)
<notk0> and all of it's audio server separation layer is broken as well
<ICU> hello , i am new on ubuntu , can anyone tell me  how to see if i have installed nvidia driver?
<notk0> _imba: .ssh files shouldn't contain private keys tho
<milamber> willbradley: what does that install command give you?
<squirreljedi516> is it possible to have 1 hard drive with xubuntu 12.10 on it and add 5 more hard drives in a raid?
<milamber> willbradley: and just for the sake of saying it, you do know that microphones are set to mute by default?
<willbradley> milamber: there is no package with that uname
<gringo_> ICU, update manager > parameters > drivers
<willbradley> milamber: checkboxes in Unity alll appear unmuted and ok, in alsamixer i pressed the m key to get rid of the "MM" beneath the mic but i just hear hissing; nothing when i tap the mic
<gringo_> ICU, if you are under the LTS distribution: system parameters > additional drivers
<_imba> notk0: if i am correct, then i run ssh-keygen, it generates two files: id_rsa & id_rsa.pub
<ICU> thank you
<_imba> notk0: isnt id_rsa the private key?
<gar_onn> no it doenst dowdyph0 it errors: ** (process:4095): WARNING **: failed to comit changes to dconf: Error spawing command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=0ff0eca8de3e2cfb6da19a6b50d7aba7 --binary-syntax --close-stderr\': Child prosses exited with code 1
<milamber> willbradley: looks like 3.0.0 was the last update https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<riki> ciao a tutti
<millun> hi
<guntbert> _imba: spreading your private key to several machines is not a very good idea - what are you trying to accomplish?
<millun> i got a question. i messed up my system by upgrading to 12.10 while having xorg-edgers not turned off. my filesystem was encrypted and i don't got enough free space to copy it over somewhere else
<willbradley> milamber: wtf, why doesn't synaptic show that...
<willbradley> thanks
<millun> should i use migrate-home?
<millun> this is my 1st time, obviously :)
<millun> i would like to either turn off decryption of my old user's home or somehow get data out of there
<guntbert> willbradley: don't swear here, even obfuscated counts
<millun> now i see i forgot to mention - i got a new installation of 12.10
<guntbert> !enter | millun
<ubottu> millun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<millun> doh, sorry
<willbradley> milamber: all i have is alsa-base which appears to include the alsa drivers. should i uninstall alsa-base first?
<alexhairyman> merry christmas!
<_imba> guntbert: i wanna setup a lot of machines where i can keep a given git branch up to date using cron… and i dont want the hassle of setting up a new key on each m/c since i need to add the key to my repo online(i would be using git over ssh)
<millun> so... my question would be what should i do if i got x GB of encrypted home dir, and would to continue using it
<_imba> guntbert: i cud have included the password in the pull command but i dont want to do that
<ncfi1013_> anybody have any opinions on what the absolute best flashcard would be for the nintendo dsi?
<bazhang> !ot | ncfi1013_
<ubottu> ncfi1013_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ncfi1013_> well then tell me what the channel is called
<guntbert> _imba: in that case you approach sound sensible to me - alhough .. do you intend to protect the private key with a pass phrase?
<guntbert> *although
<ncfi1013_> #nintendo?
<bazhang> !alis | ncfi1013_
<ubottu> ncfi1013_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<squirreljedi516> ncfi1013_: now youre thinking
<barrie> #ubuntu-steam
<_imba> guntbert: no i dont want to. i want the process to be transparent.. happening without users knowing it...
<_imba> guntbert: either ways the majority of the end-users are gonna be non-technical and even if there is anyone who gets hold of stuff, the repository is gonna have read-only access for that key
<guntbert> _imba: I think you might be panning something overly complicated here :-) - we are talking only plans as of yet ?
<guntbert> *planning
<veryhappy> hey guys, i have a problem with my hdmi, alsa always switches s/pdif back on, that usually happens on boot and alsa force-reload, i need the s/pdif switched off, how can i do that?
<alexhairyman> something to do with alsa restoring values perhaps?
<alexhairyman> isn't that what the alsa daemon does?
<guntbert> !who | alexhairyman
<ubottu> alexhairyman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<veryhappy> alexhairyman: well, if the daemon would restore it, it rather should better restore the right settings and not the wrong one
<alexhairyman> sorry guntbert
<alexhairyman> veryhappy you can tell alsa to store certain settings,
<brunost> hi, I'm trying to write a little app that communicates over a serial tty, but I am struggling with that I either have to set ownership of the tty each time I start the app or run it as root at the moment
<guntbert> alexhairyman: it is no problem :-) just for ease of use of this channel
<brunost> does anybody know how I can take permanent ownership over a tty
<alexhairyman> veryhappy I used alsamixer to set values, and then I think it's alsa store maybe?
<veryhappy> alexhairyman: you mean alsactl store
<veryhappy> alexhairyman: at least something like that
<alexhairyman> veryhappy , yes, whatever the command is
<alexhairyman> veryhappy I thought ubuntu used pulseaudio though?
<veryhappy> alexhairyman: it does, but it didn't work with my hdmi though
<RTFdd> anyone know of an ubuntu irc client that can facilitate the 'ignore' function?
<RTFdd> xchat dont work
<veryhappy> RTFdd: shouldn't have irssi have that function? then you just have to back to the old style tty
<NoorideeNAE> whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<RTFdd> veryhappy dont know but will look into it thnx
<NoorideeNAE> 12.10?
<avickery> Merry insertProperHolidayHere()
<avickery> I have a N00b question. Can applications talk directly to audio hardware natively or do they need something like ASIO drivers on Win?
<veryhappy> avickery: thankback();
<dcherniv> avickery, yes they can, ALSA is the direct layer
<putrowengi> gn all
<avickery> Excellent, Thank you. Additionally, what about VSTi support. I just got Arturia's V-Collection 3 for Christmas and I would love to see it running under Ubuntu
<dcherniv> avickery, what is VSTi
<veryhappy> avickery: oops, that's linux? if you use windows you would be better in #windows, though i can tell you that windows in windows can also should be able to talk directly
<avickery> It's a Virtual Instrument specification by Steinberg
<avickery> I use everything.
<dcherniv> avickery, quick google brings up this http://www.linux-vst.com/
<avickery> Cool, thanks man. I just thought someone in this channel might have firsthand experience. Thanks for the link and Happy Holidays.
<veryhappy> thanks, take care
<elops> I have a laptop. I have Ubuntu on it (latest one, installed last night)... in attempt to get the display adapter working correctly (or, at least, more quickly) I installed fglrx. Moments later a google result related to my specific hardware told me, basically, "don't install fglrx," but it was a bit too late... everything slowed to a crawl.
<elops> I rebooted, and was presented with a box telling me it was unable to detect my graphics hardware and input devices, and that I would have to configure them manually, but neither my keyboard nor my mouse work! I rebooted, holding shift, went through a menu or two, "recovery mode", and managed to wind up with a text-mode prompt...
<elops> but I don't know how to remove fglrx from there, and my best guess (apt-get remove fglrx) isn't the correct answer.
<elops> any ideas?
<dcherniv> elops, how did you install fglrx?
<veryhappy> elops: use a live cd
<veryhappy> and make a chroot
<elops> should i do
<elops> dpkg -l | egrep "(catalyst|fglrx)"
<elops> Then apt-get purge <package> ?
<Relondo> I'm running conky on Ubuntu 12.10 and need to somehow use window type override but maintain transparency. Ideas?
<aramis979> hola
<elops> ?
<elops> First command successful. (fglrx-amdcccle and fglrx. I want 'em both gone.)
<veryhappy> aramis979: hello
<aramis979> muy feliz... buena
<veryhappy> aramis979: no espagnol
<aramis979> ah oka...
<elops> Second command:   W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock; E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/; E: The packagte lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<maplesoft> i have data on a partition and I plan to use the data with a linux OS and a windows OS on ad hoc basis. as we know windows FS is ntfs and linux has ext4 . I need advice that what FS should the shared data partition have (to avoid problems and share good features at the same time)?
<elops> thats when i do: apt-get purge
<veryhappy> maplesoft: ext3, use windows ext3 driver
<elops> when i did apt-get purge i have W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock; E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/; E: The packagte lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<_imba> guntbert i am on trying out phase one :) u have a better idea for me to achieve this, do u?
<maplesoft> veryhappy:  why not ext4 and use ext4 driver and        why not ntfs?
<veryhappy> maplesoft: afaik there is only ext3 available for windows, i can be wrong of course. besides i'm not sure if you can do a /home partition with ntfs
<maplesoft> veryhappy:  no need for puting data partition in /home. i can just add it in /dev . like a real partition?
<guntbert> _imba: no "better idea" here :-) - just talking to get the think-machine into its gears - you want your users to have a certain software/text file available in their system, and they should/need not be aware of that  - right?
<_imba> guntbert nah thats not the case.. this is a client-side implementation being managed by non-techies...
<_imba> and they;re usin ubuntu
<_imba> i want it to be hassle free for them!
<RandomGuy> When I try to run an executable file (which has permission to run as an exec file), it says "- bash: ./mta-server: No such file or directory"
<guntbert> _imba: comes (technically) to the same things - I didn't imply any bad intentions on your side :-)
<pikaciu> RandomGuy: mail transfert agent ?
<RandomGuy> No
<RandomGuy> http://linux.mtasa.com/
<RandomGuy> I take it I can execute files without sudoing?
<FalconX> Can anyone help me with broadcom drivers not working after kernel update?
<moai> The file does not exist?
<erg_> How would I go about connecting to AP1 and also broadcast as AP2?
<erg_> Basically, grab internet from AP1 and send that out as AP2...
<erg_> Wireless repeater sort of.
<pikaciu> RandomGuy: it seems that you lack something in your system
<_imba> guntbert :)
<soundz> ah hi, i was directed from ffmpeg channel, i got a fonts issue
<veryhappy> maplesoft: sorry, i wasn't there. did you already get an answer?
<gubuntu> what is the package name to install libusb on ubuntu 12.10?
<guntbert> _imba: for this purpose you approach looks sensible indeed - I'd create the key with another name though, so it is easily recognizable, and then copy it into /etc/skeleton/.ssh on the clients
<_imba> guntbert kool… that makes sense indeed
<FalconX> i got problems with my Broadcom network card, i can't update kernel without breaking drivers. Can anyone help me, please?
<lordnaz> hey
<soundz> trying to encode with ffmpeg with some custom fonts, installed them, they show up in font-manager, but ffmpeg decides not to use them and says stuff like fontconfig: Selected font is not the requested one: 'DejaVu Sans Bold' != 'Aviv Light'
<veryhappy> take care
<zilla> just updated to 12.10 but the terminal is not showing up
<guntbert> gubuntu: libusb-0.1-4 or libusb-1.0-0 or libsub-dev
<zilla> everything else works? :x
<zilla> any ideas...
<zilla> I am in tty6
<pikaciu> zilla: alt+F2 -- terminal ?
<guntbert> !enter | zilla
<ubottu> zilla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zilla> !retard | guntbert
<litropy> Hello, all and happy holidays. I have three boxes in my home. Two are Ubuntu and one is an iMac. I'm looking for some input on combining the CPU power of all three. I forget what the name for this is ...
<guntbert> zilla: mind your attitude - stay nice
<zilla> oh well
<zilla> I was warned my graphics wouldn't work
<zilla> weird that everything but terminal works though
<litropy> There we go: Cluster computing. Anyone have the word on this?
<lordnaz> hey
<lordnaz> where do i install apps too?
<guntbert> !software | lordnaz
<ubottu> lordnaz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lordnaz> its not a package
<archboxman> Ubotta merry Christmas
<archboxman> Ubottu Merry Christmas
<guntbert> lordnaz: what are you trying to install?
<lordnaz> guntbert: rubymine. its a ruby ide
<Bribesh> hey, can any1 help me to install zentyal on ubuntu server12.10
<ThinkT510> !zentyal | Bribesh
<ubottu> Bribesh: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<guntbert> lordnaz: the install instructions are rather clear? what do you need to know?
<Bribesh> thanks for help
<lordnaz> guntbert: what directory to put the install directory
<lordnaz> i want it intalled for all users
<lordnaz> i dont want it in my home directory
<OerHeks> lordnaz, /opt/ would be a good place
<guntbert> lordnaz: the usual way is to unpack it in your home directory - have a look into bin/rubymine.sh to see where it will be installed by default - you can delete the unpacked directory structure afterwards - I sometimes install things under /opt - but that depends on the style of the installer
<lordnaz> ahhh thanks for the advice
<guntbert> !nickspam > zz_ymasory
<ubottu> zz_ymasory, please see my private message
<flecki> kann mir mal einer eine doofe frage beantworten
<guntbert> !de | flecki
<ubottu> flecki: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<flecki> was ist ein eHD
<SysE8-> hi
<SysE8-> after upgrade from 10.04 to 12.10
<SysE8-> i can't open termnal from gnome
<SysE8-> http://i.imgur.com/FUgKu.png <<
<guntbert> !enter | SysE8-
<ubottu> SysE8-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vjoe> hey guys
<vjoe> im installing ubuntu but I get an error: Error removing initramfs-tools | subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<vjoe> what is wrong?!
<_imba> hola… i am looking for a good guide for ubuntu customisation kit… any leads anyone?
<\P> i need help with > http://ix.io/3KA
<guntbert> where is the "ubuntu installation guide" for 12.10? (for 12.04 it is https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/ )
<tozen> guntbert: all the same
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/
<gubuntu> is there any directory on ubuntu refer to /System/Library/Extensions  ?
<khelvan> Hello, I'm trying to tweak Ubuntu for use with my SSD. I am trying to understand the scheduler, and using: cat /sys/block/sdb/queue/scheduler - my results: noop [deadline] cfq - Does the [] mean I am using noop and cfq but not deadline?
<DJones> guntbert: Is this what you're looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<pasticceria> ciao
<pasticceria> !list
<ubottu> pasticceria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guntbert> DJones: not quite - that points to the 12.04 guide in the first paragraph :)
<Cisce> Hey.
<Cisce> I have a general question.
<DJones> guntbert: Strange, I'm surprised its not been updated
<\P> err
<Cisce> If I plugged in my HDD while using a live dvd, could I destroy the HDD?
<Cisce> live usb*
<tozen> no
<guntbert> DJones: care to join me in #ubuntu-discuss for a moment?
<tozen> Cisce: but dont just unplug it, use umount
<\P> i need help with > http://ix.io/3KA
<tozen> \P sudo?
<\P> as root
<\P> tozen
<\P> I was root when i ran the command
<tozen> ok
<Cisce> when plugging it in
<\P> any idea, why its failing, cause im not sure, and its annoying
<Cisce> I get 'Failed tu mount 452GB Filesystem' Daemon is inhibited
<steven> is that the only output \P
<steven> ?
<\P> yes steven
<Cisce> nevermind
<Cisce> I'm good now.
<\P> actually i did "make install" and thats what it did steven / tozen
<hangdeadman> When I try to move files in nautilus on ubuntu 12.04, nautilus freezes for a few minutes at a time, and when opening my music folder nautilus crashes every time, what do i do?
<warpi> hello.. i run the command "sudo dd count=100 bs=1M if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda" and now my harddrive is not working. do anyone know how to recover my files?
<steven> but configure and make did work=
<steven> but configure and make did work? \P
<hangdeadman> Can I replace nautilus with another file manager such as dolphin or nemo? if so how?
<\P> let me double check
<tozen> \P: better is to use checkinstall then make install
<llutz> warpi: get them back from backup
<tozen> hangdeadman: Im using Gnome Commander
<warpi> llutz: what backup?
<khelvan> Is anyone here familiar with scheduler? I don't even understand the basics of knowing what is and is not in use.
<KingSteve032> Hello
<steven> tozen, let \P do it the oldschool way :P
<steven> anyway \P did configure and make work?
<TheBossMan> steven "make" >http://ix.io/3KC
<TheBossMan> nope
<hangdeadman> tozen: how do i switch to a new file manager while still using unity?
<TheBossMan> it says ./configure not found...
<tozen> steven: could be problems trying to uninstall :)
<_anARCHist_> tozen steven <<\p
<tozen> hangdeadman: just add icon to the launcher
<cmell> is anyone successfully using an Asix ax88178 usb-ethernet?
<_anARCHist_> so what am i doing wrong, i pinged out.
<_anARCHist_> im \P
<tozen> _anARCHist_: u r tomuch tolkative :D
<steven> it looks like the sources are buggy anyway, just try to get the latest ones using svn/git
<_anARCHist_> im not sure how to install with that
<_anARCHist_> sucks cause i need aircrack-ng for wifite
<_anARCHist_> lol
<peri> Hi. Hope someone can help. I have many files with a little padlock icon on them. I check the permissions and I am not the owner. I fire up nautilus and try to change the permissions for the folder but it says I can't as I am not the owner. I then try command line sudo chown -R $USERNAME: <directory> but not luck. Any suggestions? Most obliged.
<ThinkT510> !permissions |  peri
<ubottu> peri: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<NoorideeNAE> guys
<NoorideeNAE> whats the latest verion of ubuntu, is it 12.10?
<ThinkT510> NoorideeNAE: yes
<peri> FAB. Thanks heaps. I think that was hte page I was not finding with professor google.
<NoorideeNAE> ThinkT510: thank you.
<filmmaker> hello everyone..is there any software to convert png sequence to toc file
<cmell> is anyone successfully using an Asix ax88178 usb-ethernet?
<ThinkT510> cmell: usb ethernet? do you mean usb wifi?
<cmell> <ThinkT510> no it's wired ethernet
<ThinkT510> cmell: via usb?
<cmell> yes.
<ThinkT510> cmell: why don't you have a ethernet port?
<cmell> because the slot the ethernet card went into, broke a connector
<petersaints> which is you KDE/Qt torrent client of choice? KTorrent? qBittorrent? Transmission Qt?
<hangdeadman> How do i rearranger icons on unity launcher?
<guntbert> !best | petersaints
<ubottu> petersaints: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cmell> <ThinkT510> the ax88178 driver loads, and the device appears to function, but the only way it receives anything is if I physically unplug it from the usb port then reconnect it
<ThinkT510> hangdeadman: drag them
<gfgivg> Im trying to boot live cd and usb from shutdown but it stops at ISO 4.02 part. Any ideas ?
<gfgivg>  *ISOLINUX 4.02
<ns-nazri> hallo
<juliohm> Good night, how to get the GCC trunk on Ubuntu 11.10?
<juliohm> I tried adding a ppa as explained in some forums, but didn't worked since GCC-4.7 is not listened by APT
<ThinkT510> juliohm: ppas are unsupported
<hangdeadman> ThinkT510: doesn't move
<juliohm> ThinkT510, in what sense?
<juliohm> PPA's are maintained by 3rd-party people, i know.
<ThinkT510> juliohm: in the sense that we can't support them here
<juliohm> Oh, understand, it's off-topic?
<bekks> ThinkT510: He just wants support on how to add one :)
<bekks> juliohm: So which article did you follow?
<juliohm> bekks, i know how to add one.
<juliohm> let me show you...
<bekks> juliohm: You just said it didnt work?
<juliohm> bekks, http://askubuntu.com/questions/113291/how-do-i-install-gcc-4-7
<juliohm> The ppa is sucessfully added, but gcc-4.7 is not available to download.
<bekks> juliohm: Did you possibly forget to run sudo apt-get update?
<KingSteve032> So i'm trying to bridge a remote server with one physical connection. How would one do that without killing the only way to get to the server?
<juliohm> bekks, no, i did it.
<juliohm> and i did it twice to be sure.
<juliohm> How can i check if a PPA contains the packages it says?
<epzt> hi all, got a problem with wifi on dell 1501 laptop: enable to enable de green led wifi with fn+F2
<guntbert> juliohm: easiest in synaptic - you can list software by sources there
<epzt> unable to ..
<juliohm> guntbert, but that way i can use the command line to do the same, simply write gcc and press TAB
<juliohm> to see if the packages are seen by APT database
<juliohm> I wondering if there is a way to be sure the ppa is up to date with the packages supposed to be there
<juliohm> Maybe i'm already doing this
<juliohm> really
<juliohm> There is no way to navigate through files in a ppa repo?
<juliohm> A simple read-only view of the repo.
<ThinkT510> juliohm: any reason you are sticking with 11.10?
<juliohm> ThinkT510, mostly because i have a lot of softwares compiled by hand here. :(
<juliohm> It'll be a pain to recompile everything, i'll wait the work to finish to upgrade my distro.
<ThinkT510> juliohm: 4 more months and 11.10 is eol
<juliohm> No problem, i think at the beginning of 2013 i'll be able to upgrade. ;)
<ThinkT510> juliohm: so a couple of days then? :)
<Dessimat0r> hey, is it possible to access the boot menu on the Ubuntu 12.10 install DVD so I can use boottoram?
<ThinkT510> juliohm: what have you been compiling?
<Dessimat0r> F6 doesn't seem to work
<juliohm> ThinkT510, yeah, we're close 2013, that's great.
<juliohm> ThinkT510, C++ softwares from very different fields.
<ThinkT510> juliohm: i assume they aren't available in the repos then?
<juliohm> Yep
<ThinkT510> juliohm: if you've coompiled quite a bit then why are you only now trying to get gcc4.7?
<juliohm> ThinkT510, GCC-4.7 is for my own projects, i want to extensively use the new standards, and some of the features are not available in GCC 4.6 yet.
<lvleph> Sometimes XBMC says that I don't have hardware accelerated openGL, to fix the issue I restart. What is the deal?
<mclovin> join #bodhilinux
<Snake2k> Hey can anyone help me with something?
<Snake2k> I just opened up my laptop and started up Ubuntu 12.10 and my wall paper is gone even the files from my "Home" folder
<ThinkT510> Snake2k: depends what it is
<MonkeyDust> juliohm  guess you want this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/y-ppa-manager-0092-released-with-new.html
<Snake2k> All the applications installed like eclipse etc but Nothing in Home :/
<juliohm> Thanks MonkeyDust
<Snake2k> I just opened up Eclipse and all the pydev configurations are gone too :/
<ThinkT510> Snake2k: you sure you haven't just logged in as a different user?
<Snake2k> Yes im pretty sure.. I have only one user..
<MonkeyDust> Snake2k  make sure you didnt login as guest
<NoorideeNA> if i am trying to install ubuntu in a Vbox what installation type shall i use, erase disk and install ubuntu or something else?
<Snake2k> MonkeyDust: I opened up the terminal it says my user's name
<MonkeyDust> NoorideeNA  erase disk is the most common choice
<truefaith> NoorideeNA: erase disk
<Catbuntu> hya
<NoorideeNA> thank you
<mario_> hello all
<juliohm> Is that true that Ubuntu is more up to date than Debian testing?
<juliohm> I'm considering move to a rolling release debian-based distro
<gringo_> hi mario_
<mario_> Who Ubuntu use you ?
<Snake2k> MonkeyDust: ThinkT510: I opened up the terminal it says my user's name
<gringo_> LTS 12.04
<mario_> when will release new ubuntu version, can i update my ubuntu with newest version without formatting my hard drive ?
<gringo_> of course mario_
<MonkeyDust> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ThinkT510> mario_: releases are every 6 months
<gringo_> the next is already available: ubuntu 12.10
<truefaith> guise
<mario_> i have newest ubuntu at the moment
<truefaith> I still use 4.04
<juliohm> truefaith, seriously?
<gringo_> seriously truefaith?
<mario_> school's have edubuntu 7.04
<gringo_> do not worry mario_, your update manager will do all the work, just use
<sasa> who am i
<ThinkT510> sasa: some random irc user
<gringo_> lol
<sasa> haa
<Snake2k> Anyone got a solution to my problem? or can someone tell me why something so evil could happen? lol
<mario_> ThinkT510 haha, you're troll king!
<truefaith> ubuntu 7 was the shit at it's time
<DJones> truefaith: Don't troll
<ThinkT510> Snake2k: do you have more than one ubuntu install? if so maybe you booted the wrong one
<truefaith> DJones: ok :(
<Snake2k> @ThinkT510: Nope just Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.10
<mario_> when more i user Ubuntu, so more i love it :)
<mario_> sorry for my bad english :(
<Snake2k> @ThinkT510: I restarted a few times too didn't help :/
<truefaith> I used to pay for microsoft products, but then I saw an ubuntu ad on tv, long live ubuntu!
<gringo_> no worry mario_ ^^
<mario_> is there good antivirus & firewall protection for ubuntu users like's me ?
<Kion1> I has been more than 5 years for me that I work 100% under open source
<ThinkT510> !av | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<truefaith> mario_ of course, ubuntu users like you should have the best antivirus
<gringo_> the most wide spread virus is Windows ^^
<Kion1> mario_: I think it is clamav, but really if using linux you dont need an AV, for the firewall get a terminal and type
<Kion1> Sudo ufw enable
<mario_> !av | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<NoorideeNA> i cant use .exe files on ubuntu right? :D
<Kion1> mario_: that's all, the linux kernel comes with a great firewall. If you are more into opening ports and all that, read the internet on iptables
<truefaith> NoorideeNA, of course, Ubuntu is Windows branch.
<ThinkT510> NoorideeNA: not directly
<gringo_> unless you have Wine NoorideeNA
<mario_> NoorideeNA you can't
<truefaith> NoorideeNA: there's also Wine
<NoorideeNA> whats wine?
<ThinkT510> !wine | NoorideeNA
<ubottu> NoorideeNA: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mario_> ubottu is bot ?
<ubottu> mario_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThinkT510> NoorideeNA: better to find a native alternative though
<mario_> :)
<NoorideeNA> ThinkT510: thank you!
<truefaith> ubottu: can you make me a sandwich?
<ubottu> truefaith: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<truefaith> well thanks anyway, ubottu
<tozen> mario_ vs ubottu :D
<mario_> haha
<NoorideeNA> lol!
<mario_> is theres developers ?
<gringo_> I wonder that Gubuntu become an official distro
<truefaith> gubuntu is a distribution?
<gringo_> not an official
<truefaith> Gubuntu.. ubuntu + gnome.. mkay
<mario_> ubottu who are official ubuntu distributions
<ubottu> mario_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gringo_> you are ubottu
<truefaith> ubottu: how much do you lift m8?
<ubottu> truefaith: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<truefaith> ubottu: that's nice, I lift 180 pounds bro
<ubottu> truefaith: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThinkT510> mario_: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, edubuntu and ubuntu studio
<mario_> xubuntu = xfce + ubuntu
<gringo_> and Dream Studio, or a thing like this, no?
<mario_> but what's lubuntu ?
<m8> :o
<gringo_> ubuntu with the LXDE desktop
<ThinkT510> mario_: ubuntu with lxde
<mario_> thanks on anwsers
<mario_> and help
<mario_> :D
<gringo_> LXDE is a fast and lightweight desktop
<mario_> who's best ubuntu distrubition for home use and developement
<gringo_> and Wubuntu? Windows + Ubuntu ^^
<ThinkT510> mario_: whichever one suits your needs
<NoorideeNA> there is Wubuntu?!
<gringo_> ubuntu mario_
<ThinkT510> NoorideeNA: no
<mario_> thanks for help
<NoorideeNA> god damn it! :P
<mario_> i'm realy new ubuntu user
<IridiumFlare> Don't forget Microsoft's soon-to-be-released distro, $$$Buntu
<gringo_> no its a joke NoorideeNA ^^
<gringo_> lol
<NoorideeNA> <<< noob
<Flannel> NoorideeNA: Please mind the language, thanks.
<NoorideeNA> ok
<_anARCHist_> irmon-ng  start wlan1 6
<mario_> is apache2 use very ram memory ?
<_anARCHist_> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<_anARCHist_> wlan1		Ralink 2573 USB	rt73usb - [phy2]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: line 338: /sys/class/ieee80211/phy2/add_iface: No such file or directory
<mario_> can it slow my pc if it isn't stopped when i doing other operations with my pc ?
<_anARCHist_> mario_ depends on the processes that its handleing.
<mario_> ok
<IridiumFlare> Depends on how capable your computer is !
<_anARCHist_> true ^
<mario_> ok, ok
<mario_> :P
<_anARCHist_> its recomended to have a dedicated machine to run as a server
<mario_> i understand
<mario_> for localy test some php script to rent dedicated server ?
<fk6> hey...do we have an expert for ssd trim and encrypted root here?
<fk6> or anyone know whether there is a known issue with trim support with encrypted LVMs with 12.10? yes I have enabled trim support at all the relevant places(I think:) )
<mario_> !av | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<mario_> !linux | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<Cornwallis> Question that I think is a Ubuntu only issue. When I'm using my Firefox, it seems that it will sometimes randomly copy and paste random text from another page. Any idea why this would be?
<mario_> !kernel | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<guntbert> !askthebot > mario_
<petskull> Help! I ran "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio" like a dumbass
<petskull> and then I installed it, but still no sound
<petskull> I don't know what to do now
<elena-IK> awn is no longer in the repos. is there a dock with similar features? especially notification area / indicator applet and cpu and bandwidth monitors.
<petskull> elena-IK, docky
<green_> P
<Dr_willis> You can add the awn ppa to get awn if you wanted it.
<petskull> hi
<Dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<petskull> elena-IK, https://launchpad.net/~awn-core/+archive/ppa
<petskull> Dr_willis, can you help me with my sound?
<Dr_willis> petskull,  doubtfull. i rarely work with sound issues. i rarely have sound issues.
<petskull> I'm thinking something like "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start"
<petskull> but no dice
<petskull> ah, ok
<elena-IK> petskull: am I mistaken or does docky have neither a bandwidth monitor nor a notification area? @awn repos: yes, I know. but that builds are from 2010, probably no long term solution.
<Dr_willis> petskull,  anytime ive seen someone remove puse audio, it was a bad idea...
<Dr_willis> petskull,  reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package and see if it will reinstall the stuff you need.,
<Ben64> Dr_willis, petskull: removing pulseaudio is fine, purging is not.
<petskull> Ben64, well, I apt-get install'ed
<petskull> but no dice
<Ben64> but yeah, i would say to try to install ubuntu-desktop
<petskull> elena-IK, I don't knw- it has a bunch of applets, don't really use them
<DeliriumTremens> I have a user setup to get rbash access, whenever he logs in via ssh it shows his username as "libuuid" can anyone explain why this happens?
<petskull> yeah.. you're gonna hate me for this... I'm on Moint
<petskull> Mint*
<GraemeLion> There is a mint channel.
<petskull> nobody there
<GraemeLion> Mint forums?
<Ben64> then you should install ubuntu
<Dr_willis> petskull,  mints main channel is on a differnt irc server.
<petskull> ah
<mario_> can i create my own irc server with nickserv chanserv ?
<petskull> heh- thought you guys would get iffy about it
<Ben64> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<GraemeLion> petskull: Religious wars are old-hat for too many linux users. Use what makes you happy ;)
<petskull> thanks
<GraemeLion> But don't expect support when people can't offer it :)
<petskull> heh- I know
<Ben64> exactly
<petskull> just wondering if there was a common fix
<Ben64> happens all the time "I got mint but theres no help for it, so i came here"
<petskull> this is really a pulseaudio issue, not a Mint/Ubuntu issue
<petskull> but I knew you guys would shut down when I said Mint
<DeliriumTremens> turns out i'm an idiot
<DeliriumTremens> nevermind
<DeliriumTremens> (conflicting UID)
 * DeliriumTremens jetpack
<mario_> can i create my own irc server with nickserv and chanserv bots ?
<Ben64> that doesn't seem like an ubuntu support question. you might want to try google
<petskull> alright- lemme see if a reboot magically fixes stuff
 * petskull crosses fingers
<linuxuz3r> how do i make the second display to only show in workspace 1 of my gnome shell?
<Dr_willis> mario_,  you could if you find the right software/bots/tools.
<mario_> I do not want to create irc server, i ask only if it's possible in home conditions
 * DeliriumTremens shuts jetpack off
<DeliriumTremens> how can I give a user access to /only/ his home directory, but allow him to add/del/edit whatever he wants in there?
<GraemeLion> DeliriumTremens: He should have that.
<DeliriumTremens> rbash keeps him in his home dir, but he cant do anything with it
<DeliriumTremens> but if i just have bash, and default settings, he can navigate wherever he wants
<DeliriumTremens> he isnt a sudoer, so he cant do to much damage, but i dont want him to be able to just look around wherever he wants
<GraemeLion> DeliriumTremens: So you don't trust him?
<DeliriumTremens> hah, i trust him
<DeliriumTremens> just figured it was more secure if he didnt have the option
<mario_> good bye my friends :)
<mario_> i will go offline
<DeliriumTremens> i guess i can just give him rbash
<NoorideeNAE> goodbye mario_ :)
<DeliriumTremens> he can still fire up screen and irssi and change setttings in irssi
<GraemeLion> DeliriumTremens: Reason I ask is, most sane linux distros do have -r set where it needs to be
<DeliriumTremens> just default ubuntu server
<GraemeLion> Should be fine, then
<DeliriumTremens> right on
<DeliriumTremens> just making sure
<GraemeLion> Watch your permissions on other things
<wlosio> Haaay! Exist actual ( maybe) working QQ pinguin version?
<wlosio> of QQ T.T
<cypher_> I'm trying to find my xchat directiory i think it's hidden in my home folder.  How do I unhide it ?
<kvothetech> cypher_: remove the . in front of it...or ls -a
<Dr_willis> file manager - ctrl-h i think shows the . files
<cypher_> the .  ?  i can't see the folder
<cypher_> got it in term
<Dr_willis> files and dirs that begin with a .    are hidden..
<Dr_willis> .config .whatever  .stuff  .traash   and so on
<cypher_> so to unhide them how to I remove the .  ?
<GraemeLion> You would have to mv the directories
<cypher_> ok
<FrogZilla> What program can I use to copy my entire hd contents to my new 240g SSD?
<Dr_willis> if you UNHIDE them by renameing them.. then xchat wont be using it. ;)
<GraemeLion> Well, yes :D
<FrogZilla> It has windows 7 on it as well
<Dr_willis> If you need to access it via the file manager.. use the file managers feature to 'show hidden files'
<Hwkiller> you can always unhide them through renaming it, then create a symlink to that folder that is hidden
<Dr_willis> best to learn to use the file manager.. ;)
<Hwkiller> i'm jumping in at a weird time though, so I don't know what you actually want to do :p
<cypher_> haha why didn't i think of that
<Dr_willis> ctrl-h to toggle hidden..is not that complex a idea
<bekks> Hwkiller: Why not creating a symlink to the hidden folder...?
<Dr_willis> I think its ctrl-h ;P
<Hwkiller> bekks: because that makes too much sense and I've had too much to drink
<Hwkiller> lol
 * cypher_  smacks self with a big large trout 
<Hwkiller> go with what bekks said
<bekks> Hwkiller: Ah, ok. :P
<bekks> Press ctrl+h
<cypher_> thanks a ton dunno why i didn't know that brb gotta see if i fixed this crap
<kvothetech> Dr_willis: what's wrong with ls?
<Dr_willis> kvothetech,  huh?
<acetaminophen> hi all
<NoorideeNAE> hi acetaminophen!
<acetaminophen> :)
<uKev> hi
<uKev> Im familiar with normal patches, but how can I apply a debian/ubuntu patch for a ubuntu package and build the package to a binary .deb file?
<uKev> I used apt-get source packagename to get the source
<uKev> and I read the wiki pages about packages and the built system
<uKev> but I really didn't get the point how I would build that package with the patch
<elkingrey> Quick question, I'm trying to remote access my sister's computer, and I've found directions online for ubuntu that says she need to open up system, then preferences, but she can't find that. Any idea where she needs to go to open up remote desktop preferences? I use fedora and can't navigate around ubuntu in my head.
<Dr_willis> elkingrey,  trying to remote desktop over the internet? or local lan?
<elkingrey> internet
<Dr_willis> is she behind a router? she may need to enable port forwaerding
<Dr_willis> and its not very secure i belive
<elkingrey> that
<elkingrey> isn't the problem
<elkingrey> The problem is she doesn't know how to navigate her computer worth beans
<elkingrey> She needs to open up system, and preferences, and she doesn't know how to.
<elkingrey> Can you link me to where Ubuntu lets people test ubuntu on the internet
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen a test ubuntu site.
<Dr_willis> Top right corner is the system menus in Unity - for most things.
<Dr_willis> and theres the official ubuntu manual
<elkingrey> yeah, it's on ubuntu.com they let you play around with it
<Dr_willis> !manua
<GraemeLion> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<Dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GraemeLion> It's not necessarily a test ubuntu.  It's more or less a tour of the desktop
<Guest6712> hello
<Guest6712> Guest34039:
<gotoguy> elkingrey, I use realvnc, which works between distros, if you can ssh into her machine you can set it all up yourself!
<Guest6712> gotoguy: Hello
<gotoguy> Hi, Guest
<gotoguy> opps my num lock was off, Hi Guest6712
<Guest6712> gotoguy: may i ask you some question
<gotoguy> go for it
<Guest6712> gotoguy: Are you a old player of irc?
<gotoguy> no not really, I did use it years ago, then quit for a while.
<litropy> Hi, all. While my Ubuntu box is acting as the gateway for my Internet and I'm downloading a large file, I don't see the CPU effected by this, and I don't see my HD load jumping, either. Is the internal USB hub and the Ethernet chip just forwarding everything straight through?
<Guest6712> actually i am new guys, and i need a help, can you help me?
<iceroot> litropy: top should show io-wait for this task (%wa)
<iceroot> litropy: but if your internet-speed is to low (< 50mbit/s you would see it in top)
<vbgunz> is there a way to stop during boot at the minimum number of services and end up at just a terminal?
<litropy> iceroot, I've got htop running ... what should I sort by?
<freakyneo> hello guys
<freakyneo> any 1 from da middle east?
<gotoguy> Guest6712, whats the question?
<vbgunz> from there, I'd like to be able to say startx or service lightdm start
<vbgunz> I held down shift during boot and I still ended up at lightdm
<Guest6712> can you chat privately?
<gotoguy> yeah
<Guest6712> query vbgunz HI
<Atlantic777> vbgunz: hold shift should just let you in the GRUB
<Guest6712> can you tell me how?
<vbgunz> I'm just trying to avoid loading any desktops
<Atlantic777> Guest6712: for private chat just enter followin: /query [nick_name]
<vbgunz> holding shift still brought me to lightdm
<Atlantic777> vbgunz: and that's completely fine for holding shift. Do you have any other problems to solve? You can enter into root shell from GRUB (recovery mode) and fix thing up from there.
<gotoguy> Guest6712, you should of had a window pop up for you, depending on your irc client, can you see it?
<Guest6712> what is that window pop up
<Dr_willis> !text | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_willis> shift should show you the Grub menu - IF its hidden.
<vbgunz> I'm going to try again
<Guest6712> sorry, but i am totally new, i knew about weechat just an hour ago?
<Dr_willis> edit the /etc/defaults/grub if you want the text mode the default
<Guest6712> so i don't know much more about weechat
<Dr_willis> and unhide grub. ;) so no need for shifting.
<Guest6712> please do not irritate just teach me.
<gotoguy> sorry, never heard of weechat.
<Dr_willis> weechat is a cli/text based irc client.
<elkingrey> gotoguy, are you telling me her remote desktop viewer that comes standard with ubuntu doesn't allow for cross distro connections?
<Dr_willis>  if someone msg's you - weechat opens a new window in its window lists.. use the alt-# keys to go to differnt windows
<Atlantic777> where # refers to a number key :) ^
<gotoguy> No, Im just saying that the one I know and use is realvnc, which works nicely.
<Dr_willis> assuming the terminal emulator., or desktop is not grabbing the alt-#keys first
<gotoguy> Dr_willis, I did open the chat, but he didn't accept it yet.
<Dr_willis> I dont se emuch point in dcc chatting these days.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Gorgonait> Hi there-'s anynome that can help me with virtualbox in ubuntu 12.10?
<freakyneo> heo guys
<freakyneo> am back
<freakyneo> any1 from da middle east ?
<Gorgonait> I'm not ^^
<freakyneo> lol
<freakyneo> no worries
<Gorgonait> hey, do you know something about virtualbox in ubuntu 12.10?
<bekks> !ask | Gorgonait
<ubottu> Gorgonait: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mario_> hello
<gotoguy> elkingray, I don't know how to set up anothers machine if you don't yet have control of it without the other user having some knowledge, But if you can ssh into it then you can do it.
<mario_> how i can delete chat history on XCHAT irc ?
<Gorgonait> Ok
<Gorgonait> sorry
<elkingrey> gotoguy: For some reason I was unable to connect, even though we got her remote desktop set up for it. I can ssh into her computer if I wanted to, I suppose, but I don't have a ton of command line experience to do much after that. Did somebody mention earlier that she may be firewalled?
<lupo_> what is the italian channel for ubuntu???
<lupo_> sry im a newbie on IRC
<Gorgonait> well first of all i'm a begginer and don't write very good english but I tried. My problem is this when i try to install Virtual box "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.5.0-21-generic cannot be found.
<Gorgonait> Please install the linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic package,
<Gorgonait> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located"
<artichoku> hello all
<artichoku> anyone available for a little assistance with 12.10 and the b43 fwcutter driver?
<Gorgonait> i read that this is something about the drivers, i check on the software source about the drivers of my video cards but there any there
<bekks> Gorgonait: Did you install the package missing - for your kernel headers?
<Atlantic777> lupo: it's #ubuntu-it
<lupo> yhyh thx
<lupo> :)
<lupo> #ubuntu-it
<lupo> thx
<lupo> :)
<gotoguy> <elkingrey>, you would have to open up port 22 and forward it to her machine, then you could do some port forwarding trickery using ssh to do anything.
<elkingrey> That's over my head. I've done it before where I opened up remote viewer for others to play around on my computer and I don't remember there being any problems. Oh well.
#ubuntu 2012-12-26
<gotoguy> Im just saying if you can ssh in, you can do it all on your own without there needing to do anything.
<gotoguy> there= meaning your sister.
<BlackDalek> How do I add an application to the list of applications in the :Open with other application..." right-click menu?
<BlackDalek> How do I add an application to the list of applications in the "Open with other application..." right-click menu?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlackDalek> sorry, mistyped it the first tim
<BlackDalek> time
<Lubuntufan> anyone know why I get this message when I run "apparmor_status"?: "You do not have enough privilege to read the profile set."
<NoorideeNAE> ubuntu ubiquity : WARNING:rood:cant add xul-ext-ubufox (E:unable to correct problems you have help broken packages.) ... LOL?
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: you need to use sudo
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, I did
<SolarisBoy> odd
<SolarisBoy> is there an abnormal permission on the app armor files?
<wiwi_> what's the best soft for recording a flash video playing on screen? I must record the screen because I can't get the flv directly with wget or something else. the file is "hidden"
<Lubuntufan> I've never messed with it before
<SolarisBoy> it would generlly be readable by root so if sudo isn't allowing it it seems something else is in play
<DJMonty> Hi everyone
<DJMonty> I have a quick question about reinstalling an os
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, nefarious?
<DJMonty> I plan to format the hard drive of this pc, as the previous owners left a load of programs on it. They didn't have the os disks, and I don't have a usb stick or disk to put ubuntu on
<DJMonty> However, I do have the sticker on the side of the tower with the product key on it
<NoorideeNAE>  ubuntu ubiquity : WARNING:root:cant add xul-ext-ubufox (E:unable to correct problems you have help broken packages.) ... how can i fix it?
<DJMonty> Can I reinstall the os using just the product key?
<Guest84742> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
<bekks> DJMonty: How is that related to Ubuntu? And without an installation medium (OEM in your case) you cannot reinstall it.
<DJMonty> Bekks: I planned to put ubuntu on afterwards, and I had a few followup questions
<jiwan> >>
<DJMonty> But they're irrelevant now.
<DJMonty> Thanks, though.
<pictron> Hey guys, muh dpkg somehow was completely borked by the 12.10 upgrade
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, so is this something I should be worried about?
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: one sec
<Lubuntufan> thanks
<nurupo> is there any backup software on ubuntu 11.04 live cd?
<nurupo> i tried to backup using dd, but realized it backups the unused space too.
<nurupo> now i'm pipelining dd with gzip as some people suggested on some forums (googled), hope that will help.
<nurupo> i'm not very sure if that will really help, since the empty space may contain some hard to compress garbage instead of, say, zeros. so, i'm curious if there is some other tool on the live cd to backup a hard drive more efficiently.
<FloodBot1> nurupo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> sorry my mommy called me Lubuntufan =)
<jiwan> hey i can't use irssi why?
<Lubuntufan> it's ok :)
<Lubuntufan> the only weird thing I've done with my setup is installed a testing kernel
<Lubuntufan> don't know if that has anything to do with it
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: no i dont think it's nefarious neccesarily - maybe just a bad permission on a file elevating to sudo should allow you to print apparmor_status fine - if not i would *aassume* a file permission was off somewhere - assuming you dont have a bunch of custom stuff in there you can try to apt-get install --reinstall it and see if that fixes it
<monkeyjuice> jiwan: what do you mean you cant use it
<Guest84742> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: dought it - testing kernel shouldn't affect those userland apps directly like that
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<Lubuntufan> lubuntu 12.10
<SolarisBoy> ok
<jiwan> i mean for irc, i was trying to use irssi client but, it showing problem that 'could not resolve host name'
<SolarisBoy> jiwan: at what point do you get that error?
<jiwan> when i lunch irssi and try to connect with server
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: can you post to pastebin a recreation of the error (type command and reproduce error), and the ls -ltRh /etc/apparmor* and ls -ltrhd /etc/apparmor* ?
<SolarisBoy> jiwan: it can't resolve a servername in your .irssi/config file then
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, thanks for the help... I am working on that. I might need instructions for that but I'll be back in here in a min :)
<SolarisBoy> ok
<jiwan> so what should i have to do
<jiwan> for hat
<jiwan> srry
<jiwan> that
<FloodBot1> jiwan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> jiwan: locate the incorrect name and investigate
<jiwan> i have tried so many but, i got tired
<SolarisBoy> jiwan: its simple - you can open a terminal use ping,dig etc to test a name - and you can also check online to see if your server entry is accurate or maybe if something on their side is changed and your config must be updated - but you need to investigate
<jiwan> ok thank you i will try it
<SolarisBoy> ok
<jiwan> listen, is it possible to add the friend over here for the futur
<SolarisBoy> not that i know of
<SolarisBoy> may be some scripts that does something similar but not sure
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, what do I do with ls -ltRh /etc/apparmor* and ls -ltrhd /etc/apparmor*? Are those commands?
<scotchligo> /mode $me +x
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: yes paste the output to pastebin when you complete them
<scotchligo> exit
<dylan> Hey guys, I just want to be able to play dvd's in ubuntu
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, http://pastebin.com/bJJxzAB0
<dylan> How do I do that/
<dylan> I already have the restriced extras
<williamthames> is there a help channel?
<wlosio> idk
<wlosio> what is u problem
<williamthames> I get everything set up in 12.10
<williamthames> when I restart
<williamthames> my video drivers crash and fuck up my system
<williamthames> and I restart again, they are fine
<williamthames> but I lose all my settings
<wlosio> amd?
<williamthames> nVidia
<wlosio> u using novau?
<wlosio> free drivers ( basic after install)?
<williamthames> no
<williamthames> experimental-304
<wlosio> intall expermental 3.10
<wlosio> i changed 304 to 310
<wlosio> and no problems ;)
<wlosio> because Serious Sam 3 at Steam crashing my PC
<williamthames> Ok
<williamthames> will do.
<williamthames> thank you
<wiwi_> what's the best soft for recording a flash video playing on screen? I must record the screen because I can't get the flv directly with wget or something else. the file is "hidden"
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: i see a similar bug in february but in debian
<SolarisBoy> it says some dependancies of apparmor are missing in that case
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: maybe you can try to apt-get build-dep apparmor and see if that helps or works
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, doing now, thanks :)
<SolarisBoy> np
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, I can handle a bug... just not something "NEFARIOUS". I'm kind of paranoid since I've been visiting a website that's been recently flagged by google as unsafe
<nurupo> oh, seems like Clonzilla live cd is what i wanted
<scotchligo_> whois scotchligo
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: its probably just some sort of bug -
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, that dep just got done and I ran the command again and got the same error
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, probably a bug... fine with me
<Lubuntufan> it's not that important
<watchtower> i run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refused
<Lubuntufan> I just wanted to get skype to run with apparmor
<Lubuntufan> since it is not open source and no one really knows what it does... :O
<Lubuntufan> I heard it has access to system stuff
<SolarisBoy> you'll know what it's doing on your system in general if you strace it
<SolarisBoy> you may not have the code but you can find out easily what libraries it's calling and what underlying system calls it's making - which is all that matters in regards to apparmor
<Lubuntufan> ok I just tried "strace lxtask" and it's a LOT of output
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: yep theres several ways to slim it down
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: you may want to look into -e and -c
<capnsaveahoe> hi need help connecting my linux mint desktop  to a tv with hdmi cable. can someone please help me?
<capnsaveahoe> whoa
<Karl> sorry about that
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Guest93276> whatever, i don't use irc often enough to register my nick properly
<Guest93276> so i just need help on here, i don't no bash code, i don't know much about this linux mint machine but it's what i have to work with and just need help w/some connection issues.
<Guest93276> can someone pls help me when time permits?
<leafwiz> Hey, I'm running an old ATI RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200] on radeon driver. But, the driver freezes the system.
<somsip> Guest93276: are you running mint?
<leafwiz> After a while.
<Guest93276> somsip: yes
<somsip> !mint sorry then - | Guest93276
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leafwiz> And it happens more quickly if I run a 3D app.
<somsip> !mint | Guest93276
<ubottu> Guest93276: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Plinker> Guest93276: try #linuxmint-help
<Guest93276> yay there's 3 people in there
<Guest93276> oh well fml
<TheLordOfTime> Guest93276, make sure you're on the rigiht network ;lP
<Guest93276> k tnx
<Guest93276> i'll pay closer attention
<Guest93276> :P
<Plinker> Guest93276: irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-help
<watchtower> i run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refused
<Plinker> TheLordOfTime: Personally I think Mint is better!  lol  Merry Christmas everyone!!
<TheLordOfTime> Plinker, offtopic discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, please ;)
<Lubuntufan> how dare he ;)
<watchtower> i run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection ref
<watchtower> usedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection
<watchtower>  refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connec
<FloodBot1> watchtower: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<watchtower> tion refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error connection refusedi run net domain in kernel and it gives me an error co
<TheLordOfTime> !ops | watchtower's flooding
<ubottu> watchtower's flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Plinker> lol
<TheLordOfTime> watchtower, no need to repeat yourself a billion times.
<watchtower> sorry accident
<TheLordOfTime> watchtower, you asked and now you should have patience.
<TheLordOfTime> a significant amount of patience.  :)
<watchtower> byee
<Gyro54> Merry Christmas!
<Gyro54> How do I install VNC on 12.04?
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, thanks again =D
<gotoguy> <Gyro54>, which vnc?
<SolarisBoy> Lubuntufan: sure
<Gyro54> gotoguy: How many are there?
<Gyro54> gotoguy:
<gotoguy> run this on the command line:   apt-cache search vnc
<Gyro54> gotoguy: Thanks
<gotoguy> if you want to find out about one just do: apt-cache show pkgname_whatever
<sp00ky> whenever I attempt to connect to an ssh server on my local network I receive the error "No route to host."  I've checked my arp table and there is an entry for the machine I am trying to connect to and I am able to ping the machine as well.  does anyone know what could be wrong?
<Gyro54> gotoguy: Sorry mixed my letters up. I was looking for vlc? Now I have found it. Sorry to bother.
<gotoguy> no problem
<gotoguy> Gyro54: did you install it?  try using: apt-get install vlc
<tentaclemoose> anyone here have any experience with system76?
<sp00ky> tentaclemoose, I'm actually on one of their laptops now
<tentaclemoose> nice!
<tentaclemoose> have you had any experiences with their warranties?
<sp00ky> tentaclemoose, I
<sp00ky> oops
<tentaclemoose> they look so nice, but i'm torn between going with a scumbag like dell/hp just for the customer support an evil empire is capable of providing
<sp00ky> tentaclemoose, I've had this laptop since this summer and the only issue I've had was about 2 weeks after I received it the fan started clicking.  they sent me a replacement which too about 2 weeks to arrive and I sent the defective fan back.
<tentaclemoose> hmm
<sp00ky> tentaclemoose, they just ran me through a couple diagnostic scenarios before offering the replace the fan
<sp00ky> tentaclemoose, what are your concerns?
<tentaclemoose> well, if something craps out on me down the road, it's always nice to have the warranty cover it. Many companies provide warranties, but follow through is always a different story
<jiwan> close
<tentaclemoose> do you mind if i open up a PM with you sp00ky? I'd rather not clutter this hallowed ground with offtopic discussion :x, i just figured this would probably be the best place to run into sys76 users
<sp00ky> tentaclemoose, nope, go ahead
<marenostrum> tentaclemoose, I wish I were in US and be a customer of them. I'm very impressed of them from what I hear and read.
<tentaclemoose> marenostrum: they do have some tasty looking machines
<mysteriousdaren> love those system76 machines
<marenostrum> tentaclemoose, Yes I know. I would buy one if I can find a solution for my local (Turkish) keyboard. (Speaking for the laptops.)
<tentaclemoose> ah. That would be a pain to replace
<marenostrum> tentaclemoose, I wish you a good experience with your new machine.
<tentaclemoose> haven't bought it yet, still in the vacillation phase.
<marenostrum> tentaclemoose, ı see but seems that most probably you'll buy soon and most probably from those guys. Good luck.
<tentaclemoose> marenostrum: you sir, are borderline prophetic.
<Dessimat0r> i did a network install and missed package selection by accident, and now i am sitting at the login prompt with my username and password not working — is there a default username and password?
<Dessimat0r> i know i can install tasksel once I get in to install the desktop stuff
<marenostrum> tentaclemoose, :-) Just from what you have written! :-)
<kashkraft> Merry December 25th. I'm curious if anybody here has any experience with Ubuntu on the Nexus 7. I read some forums, saw one live run video, but looking for any further insight before I spend the next few hours OK installing the OS. Many Thanks!
<tentaclemoose> kashkraft: have you checked out the n7 wiki?
<marenostrum> Dessimat0r, I don't know much about network install but you are talking about a password which doesn't work. Is that a pass you entered during the install process?
<tentaclemoose> dessimat0r: you could also boot into single user mode via grub
<WeThePeople> anybody have bluegriffon installed?
<tentaclemoose> and just change the pass that way
<kashkraft> I have. Mentions the bugs appear to be cleared up and they're working on 13.04 compatibility. I'm curious if it runs smoothly, user friendly
<Dessimat0r> marenostrum: yeah, it is a username and password I entered twice :)
<Dessimat0r> during the installer
<Dessimat0r> and for some reason, that doesn't work
<Dessimat0r> so i have to hold shift to enter the grub menu :)
<Dessimat0r> i'll try that for single user
<marenostrum> Dessimat0r, Interesting. I just asked to learn. Maybe you remember it errenously. Good luck.
<tentaclemoose> Dessimat0r: forgive me if this sounds like i'm assuming you're retarded, but caps loc perhaps?
<Dessimat0r> i can try :)
<marenostrum> Maybe. We all do such things. The pass should work.
<Dessimat0r> but the username was lowercaps, I checked it
<Guest94121> hello
<tentaclemoose> hello!
<marenostrum> hi
<tentaclemoose> how are you today?
<Guest94121> am great and you?
<Dessimat0r> yeah, it's not going. I'll try single user
<tentaclemoose> fantastic! the weather's piss-poor though :(
<ElectricPrism> I want to run Ubuntu 64 on a rolling-release cycle, how do I go about doing this?
<Guest94121> Oh ok..
<sp00ky> ElectricPrism, there isn't a rolling release version of Ubuntu available.
<ElectricPrism> sp00ky: Is it possible to enable all the testing repos to accomplish the task?
<lvleph> There is a Linux Mint rolling release, but this is Debian based and not Ubuntu based. ElectricPrism
<lvleph> Other Linux Mint versions are Ubuntu Based
<sp00ky> ElectricPrism, I think the closest you'd be able to get is Linux Mint Debian Edition
<marenostrum> ElectricPrism, http://askubuntu.com/questions/97861/is-there-a-derivative-that-uses-a-rolling-release-model
<ElectricPrism> sp00ky: thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it
<WeThePeople> where do tar.bz2 go. in what dir.?
<ElectricPrism> lvleph: That sucks, i've been distro hopping and was getting tired of being on the road - I was hoping I could land on Ubuntu rolling release
<WeThePeople> to install them
<ElectricPrism> WeThePeople: It depends, usually the archive will have a layout that overlays /
<marenostrum> ElectricPrism, Why do you insist on rolling release? Ubuntu LTSs (long time support) have good support life. 12.04 was a LTS, for example.
<WeThePeople> electricprism, how would i find out?
<tentaclemoose> !
<ElectricPrism> marenostrum: consider it a personal choice, LTS 12.04 and 12.11 both have issues on my computer and my wifes computer, and hate waiting for software to hit the repos since new versions are considered unstable
<wiwi_> what's the best soft for recording a flash video playing on screen? I must record the screen because I can't get the flv directly with wget or something else. the file is "hidden"
<ElectricPrism> WeThePeople: Do you have a link to the archive? What kind of file is it?
<WeThePeople> electricprism, its BlueGriffon wysiwyg editor>>> http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Download
<marenostrum> ElectricPrism, I see. That2s your choice for sure. Sorry to hear about the issues.
 * iCarly is away: zzzzzz!
<ElectricPrism> marenostrum: plus I hate having to wipe out my system to reinstall, I'd rather have the OS last as a permanent solution, the upgrade process in Ubuntu has been considered shaky by most commands ive read on omgubuntu / internet
<lvleph> shouldn't -t do a test bunzip which will tell you the file structure?
 * iCarly is back (gone 00:00:09)
<IdleOne> nlux: all good?
<nlux> Hello (:
<nlux> Idle0ne: It seems so, thanks alot ^_^
<IdleOne> welcome
<Dessimat0r> cheers, got root access :)
<nlux> does any one have any knowledge of any reference book for ubuntu/debian?
<lobhater> Merry X-Mas all!
<nlux> Merry Xmas, lobhater ! :)
<Guest94121> Merry X-Mas
<marenostrum> WeThePeople, How did you download that tar.bz2 . It may be in your Downloads directory but it depends on the way you preferred. You can try "find".
<nlux> a reference book covering ubuntu/debian available on google/amazon ? thanks alot (:
<Jordan_U> !manual | nlux
<ubottu> nlux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nlux> Jordan_U: Thanks (:
<Jordan_U> nlux: You're welcome :)
<WeThePeople> marenostrum, i have the dir. up right in the extractor program, i want to extract it to the correct dir.
<lobhater> i got a new external usb hardrive for xmas, i have plugged it into my "server" running 12.04 desktop and now I have SSHed into my server and am unable to browse the files on there, any help?
<marenostrum> Dessimat0r, Nice to hear good news from your side.
<Lubuntufan> hello. Does anyone know how to run an application as another user?
<lobhater>  Lubuntufan: try the su command to change to that user and then start the app, is that what you mean?
<Guest94121> lobhater have to use the fdisk -l command
<lvleph> lobhater: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37767/how-to-access-a-usb-flash-drive-from-the-terminal
<Lubuntufan> I think so. I'm trying to run a program as a different user so I doesn't have access to MY files
<Guest94121> lobhater: to see if the usb will saw and then use the mount command
<marenostrum> WeThePeople, Put it in an empty dir and extract it there. The dir isn't important. Ä°nstallation will make the necessary packages to go where they belong. After install you may delete the extracted files. So it doesn't matter.
<lvleph> Lubuntufan: http://linux.die.net/man/8/sudo
<lobhater> lol thanks I came across that same thread I was just too lazy to do it, do I have to create the mount point on /media or can i create it in ~/desktop?
<lvleph> You can mount wherever you like lobhater
<lvleph> but if you make it in /media it will show up on the desktop
<lvleph> as long as you have that enabled
<lobhater> awesome, thanks. ill try it out and I am sure will be back shortly
<lobhater> well what if i want to create the dir on my desktop of my local machine and have it mount the usb drive via ssh on my server?
<lvleph> So the usb is on the server?
<lobhater> lvleph: well than media would be perfect, except for it being on another machine
<lvleph> and you want it mounted by a client?
<lobhater> lvleph: correct
<lvleph> ok
<lvleph> you can do this
<lvleph> I have
<lvleph> give me a second to find out how
<lvleph> it has been a while
<lobhater> lvleph: awesome thanks
<milamber> !samba | lobhater
<ubottu> lobhater: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest94121> lobhater: you have to share your mount point..
<lvleph> smbfs more precisely
<lcabreza1> need help here. my 12.04 ubuntu laptop is getting real slow ..what could be the cause of this ?
<lvleph> lobhater: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/mounting-a-samba-share-933322/
<lobhater> i have 0 windows machines and would like very nuch to not use any M$ protocols either
<lvleph> obviously don't use yum
<lvleph> ah you are mounting on windows
<lvleph> it can be done there too
<lvleph> but I hate windows and can't remember how
<OerHeks> jakub, jakub_ jakub105 jakub47  jakub__  3th day you come in here with your clones
<lvleph> I also don't want to contribute to your windows addiction
<lobhater> no it is not windows
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, What componet is slow? Firefox or something like that? Booting?
<torgeorg> Hi. I have installed radeon drivers, but now I want to go back to the stock drivers. I have uninstalled the radeon drivers in the packagemanager, but still they are activated.
<lvleph> lol
<tonsofpcs> so I have a nVidia graphics card with HDMI out.  When I boot with no HDMI display 'attached' to the HDMI out, the HDMI out goes dead... I use a HT receiver so there's only a display attached when I'm actively using it and Iw ant to reboot when I'm not actively using it... I've done this now and I have no display.  Is there a trick to making an nVidia card detect the HDMI out?
<torgeorg> How can I go back?
<lobhater> i have zero (0) windows machines
<lvleph> lobhater you will use smbfs
<lvleph> and mount that way
<lobhater> ok ill read and be back, thanks!
<milamber> lobhater: samba can be used for windows or linux. it is the easiest way to share the way you want
<torgeorg> aptitude search show the radeon driver as: p   xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<torgeorg> should not the vesa driver be loaded then?
<lobhater> another question, why does it list the file system type of my usb drive as HPFS/NTFS/exFAT?
<lobhater> which one is it?
<lobhater> ntfs is my guess
<milamber> lobhater: ntfs
<Dessimat0r> I'm getting tasksel: aptitude failed (100) when using tasksel with Ubuntu Desktop
<Dessimat0r> it's showing 'Preparing libgnome-desktop-3-4'
<lcabreza1> marenostrum: i'am not sure ..its just slow ..the current programs that are runnig, audacious, firefox,thunderbird, pidgin and virtualbox(1GBRAM) laptop has total of 4GB
<Dessimat0r> now it works, i cleaned libgnome-desktop-3-4 with apt-get
<Dessimat0r> seems like a corrupt download it didn't retry
<Guest94121> how can i install vbox on ubuntu using the terminal?
<lcabreza1> Guest94121: dpkg -i Virtualbox.deb file
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, Just like me: 12.04 and 4 GB total RAM. I don't have problems except those sometimes I have with firefox on heavy java script sites. I suspect od them. Apart from probable fan problems. That's another story; you know.
<JAIME> banshee wont connect to iphone!! is there any other packages that will help??
<RiXtEr> JAIME: itunes and wine perhaps?
<lcabreza1> marenostrum:i'm suspecting its firefox ..especially when facebook is open and even turn my interface into rehat artwork and default bluecurve theme..and no 3D stuff..
<tonsofpcs> ah, service lightdm restart
<JAIME> i have had banshee working before but now it doesnt want to play!
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, What happens when you quir Firefox altogether? In fact its not Firefox its those nasty scripts of sites. I advice to use NoScript and let them in a controlled manner.
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, quir= quit, for sure
<Guest94121> Thanks
<mechanism> hello, just installed ubuntu on mackbook pro 15" mid 2012 and seems like theres none any video drivers available in additional drivers section. how can I install drivers? tried to install some via synaptic but no luck
<lcabreza1> marenostrum: i'll try the no script. I just quit firefox and it went a bit faster but still a little slow not the same as the 10.10 or fedora 6.
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, I don't realize such performance issues on 12.04 but I'm not sure. Good luck.
<lcabreza1> marenostrum:i want it to be just very basic interface, not so 3D graphic. if only i can turn the interface into a default red hat 9 or fedora 6, those were the days when everything was fine to me ...it could be the latest kernel ..im not sure either..
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, I like basic interface and perforamnce as well. Some problem -if to call problem- with Ubuntu is more related with some services (such as some automatic update check things and so on) than interface. There may be performance decreases when they start. Again, good luck!
<elkingrey> I've been trying to access my sister's machine remotely but have had no luck. She's using ubuntu and I'm using Fedora. She's got all the boxes checked(she texted me a picutre to make sure) but I still cannot connect. On my end, I specify VNC, put in the IP address(without specifying port, nor do I use host ssh as a tunnel) and hit connect. Then nothing happens on either end. Eventually I get an error sign. On her end I
<elkingrey>  walked her through connecting to her router, we set up remote access and enabled UPnP as well. Anybody have any ideas what we could be missing?
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, You can check the CPU and RAM consumption of the programs via top command from terminal. (Quit with q)
<Guest94121> elkingrey: do you understand public and private IPs. are you in the same network with her?
<lcabreza1> marenostrum: Thanks : 9.6%sys 18.7%us
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, By the way, for those nasty resource consuming scrits of some sites: I found almost no difference between cpu consumption of Firefox and Chromium. So I don't blame Firefox.
<elkingrey> Guest94121: No, she is at a different IP
<gotoguy> elkingrey, I think vnc uses port: 5300, you have to open that one up.
<elkingrey> gotoguy: I have to open 5300 on her end?
<gotoguy> yes,
<elkingrey> how?
<torgeorg> Hey. I have been trying for a while now to get the system to use vesa driver, but it keeps loading the radeon driver which makes the system unstable.
<gotoguy> hang on, Im double checking the port number.
<Guest94121> elkingrey: to connect to have machine her ip should be public ip or you can use teamviewer
<codrus> I messed up my MBR and get a grup rescue prompt at boot now. When I do: set root=(hd0,msdos6) [return] set prefix=(hd0,msdos6)/boot/grub [return] insmod normal [return] <-- it says at this step 'unknown filesystem'. Is it because it is the wrong (hd0,msdosX)?
<gotoguy> nah, you can connect direct., Guest
<torgeorg> http://pastebin.com/4QypQ6mP
<lcabreza1> marenostrum:i just read some reviews about firefox that uses a lot of RAM, i was suspecting that ..
<codrus> *grub
<torgeorg> the xorg.conf
<KurtKraut> After I changed my /etc/resolv.conf manually once. the NetworkManager never writes in this file the DNS servers gathered from DHCP, making me manually adjust the resolv.conf whenever I change network. How can I fix it?
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, Is virtual machine up?
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, Maybe but you say its not so good after you quit Firefox.
<elkingrey> gotoguy: When I get things working, shouldn't it be under her user? I mean, she'll see what I'm doing, so it shoudl be her user
<lcabreza1> marenostrum:  yes thats right ..virtual machine is up (but its only uses 1GB RAM) and only running one application on it
<gotoguy> elkingrey, Yeah Make sure the firewall is open on ports: 5900 and (5901 for virtual).
<torgeorg> I don't understand why it loads the radeon driver when I have  Driver      "vesa" under Section "Device"
<elkingrey> I asked her to go to her firewall settings, and when she goes to dash-home, and searches firewall, nothing shows up. What gives?
<gotoguy> elkingrey, does she have a router?
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, In my experience Web site script issues (I'm calling so rather than Firefox issues) makes Firefox to consume a lot portion of CPU. I didn't realize a RAM issue. Problem is more related with CPU in my cases. And you know, our RAMs, 4 GB is not too much under todays conditions. But for me, 4 GB is OK. More than OK.
<elkingrey> Yes
<Guest94121> elkingrey: if that didn't work try teamviewer..
<gotoguy> elkingrey, You have to open those ports on the router AND the firewall if she's running one.
<gotoguy> I do this all the time without any other services, but some time it takes a little tweaking.
<elkingrey> she's not running a firewall on her machine, but she may be on her router
<gotoguy> the router is probably running NAT, and you have to open those ports for VNC.
<gotoguy> else you have to port forward using ssh, but still you would need port 22 open for ssh.
<Guest94121> elkingrey: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<codrus> I was going to order a ubuntu livecd to use to fix my boot partition. I have x64 version installed and they only seem to sell x32 disks of ubuntu. Will that still work for me?
<gotoguy> usually 192.168.1.1 in her browser, will get the router.
<Guest94121> elkingrey: thats a private IP it will not work.
<gotoguy> Guest94121, I hate third parties, they can back door you, some charge $.
<leafwiz> Hi, I'm trying to go back from the radeon driver I tried , since it makes my system unstable. But I then don't understand why X11 still loads the radeon driver even if I have vesa as the driver in xorg.conf ? http://pastebin.com/4QypQ6mP
<leafwiz> I have tried aptitude remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Guest94121> gotoguy: is the same as VNC, this tool i use for long team for personal use is free.. is a great tool.
<marenostrum> codrus, Isn't it a possibility to download the ISO and write your own CD? (I don't know if 32 CD works for your situation or not.)
<elkingrey> Okay, so we disabled the SPI firewall on her router and still nothing. WHen I hit connect on my end it's just a black screen, and then it eventually says the ip is closed. Nothing ever pops up on her screen to notify her that I am trying to connect
<gotoguy> elkingrey, just make sure the router is open on ports: 5900 and (5901 for virtual desktop).
<Guest94121> elkingrey: it will not work is a private ip you using.
<gotoguy> can you ping her IP and are you sure it's the correct one.
<elkingrey> I don't know how to open up those ports, why would I have to if firewall is disabled. Also, why would it not work for a private IP? That doesn't make any sense/. I've had people connect to my ip before
<Guest94121> elkingrey: trust me am an expert in this area..
<elkingrey> how do I ping her ip
<gotoguy> elkingrey, private ip don't mean crap. But you could check if its the router for sure by bypassing it. but she would need to restart the network service or reboot.
<Guest94121> elkingrey: public ips can be seen on the internet but private ips can not be. so what you are trying to do is connect via the internet.. you need a server to create this tunel for you..
<lcabreza1> marenostrum: i'll try to do some tweaking and probably disable some services not needed ..
<gotoguy> elkingrey, then she would be open to the internet but atleast you could check it that way.
<Guest94121> elkingrey: trust me just you teamviewer and tell her also to download teamviewer then you don't have to disable your firewall which is not safe..
<gotoguy> private IP means behind a router using NAT.
<marenostrum> lcabreza1, That's the best. In fact I have to do the same. I just didn't want to deal with it but I'll do.
<gotoguy> That's all, and if you open the router right, it will work.
<elkingrey> gotoguy I don't know what else to do with the router. I've disabled the firewall and enabled UPnP and remote access. What else?
<Guest94121> gotoguy: yes using nat or pat. so you cannot connect to them.
<codrus> marenostrum: the computer I messed up is the only one I have access to that has a cd/dvd drive
<gotoguy> elkingrey, you have to find the port forward section in it, or some have a feature called DMZ.
<scripthigh||ght> hey bitches
<codrus> marenostrum: so can't burn my own
<scripthigh||ght> is there an iso for older machines for the newest version what do they call it alternate or something?
<elkingrey> looking into that now.
<gotoguy> elkingrey, DMZ = demilterized zone , but it's for gaming and it opens all ports to one machine.
<somsip> scripthigh||ght: no alternate any more. You could try minimal and then add what you want on top of that if you want to avoid the standard desktop
<marenostrum> codrus, I see. Maybe a neighbour or internet cafe may help... Anyway. I don't know if 32 bit works for you or not. Good luck.
<codrus> why wouldn't x64bit disk versions of ubuntu be sold?
<scripthigh||ght> 12* is a cpu hog for me as a standalone somsip
<elkingrey> gotoguy: She finally found the NAT section. She doesn't know what to do from here.
<somsip> scripthigh||ght: running what?
<daftykins> gotoguy: there is no situation when you'd ever put a PC in a DMZ just for gaming ¬_¬
<gotoguy> If its on, it just means she's blocking you.
<scripthigh||ght> 12.10 somsip
<marenostrum> codrus, Where do you live? Maybe I can send you a CD if you can't find any other solution.
<scripthigh||ght> percise and q somsip
<gotoguy> daftykin, know one knows what port a game server might use, so some prefer to open all to only one machine.
<codrus> marenostrum: california
<somsip> scripthigh||ght: what is the cpu hog. What exactly is consuming resources?
<scripthigh||ght> somsip, after I install, it never loads the desktop just the wallpaper.  slower and slower until it won't load.
<somsip> scripthigh||ght: what desktop? Unity?
<gotoguy> daftykin, also some servers switch ports or have a range of ports , hence thats what DMZ is for.
<scripthigh||ght> no somsip kubuntu
<marenostrum> codrus, It will be very weird to send CD from Turkey to USA but if you like and if you can wait for the post to come, I'll send. (But there should be some local solutions there.) Anyway, if you like, I'll post it tomorrow.
<somsip> scripthigh||ght: ok - not something I have any experience with
<blnk> I am trying to bridge a connection from wlan0 to eth0. I have already installed bridge-util and I've added the etho to a bridge and when I try to add wlan0 to the bridge, it says that the operation is not supported
<elkingrey> gotoguy, okay she disabled NAT, then it tells her that she is unconnected, then it tells her she is connected, but when she tries to browse the itnernet, nothing happens
<gotoguy> she needs to restart the network server.
<elkingrey> how?
<gotoguy> easiest is reboot.
<elkingrey> power on off?
<elkingrey> I mean, off on
<gotoguy> gracefully if possible.
<lvleph> When trying to open firefox sometimes I get the following
<lvleph> (crashreporter:8567): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome' which is needed to make this application accessible
<gotoguy> goto the menu, and restart
<lvleph> libgail-gnome is already installed
<lvleph> so...
<codrus> marenostrum: Thanks. I'm going to keep looking for something local. There must be something.
<gotoguy> elkingrey, when she now reboots she should have the IP to her machine that the ISP assaigned to her modem.
<marenostrum> codrus, Really sorry for your issue. Hope you can find something. If you feel so, please don't hesitate to ask for the CD from me. Good luck.
<elkingrey> SHe has rebooted, but she still has no ability to browse
<gotoguy> elkingrey, Warning though, she would be open for intruders, but atleast you can see if you could connect.
<elkingrey> still no ability to brose
<elkingrey> browse
<gotoguy> bummer, her router is still not right.
<lvleph> Anyone have any idea why I am getting the following:
<lvleph> ObRender-Message: Cannot load image "/usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-control-center.xpm" from file "/usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-control-center.xpm"
<gotoguy> have her connect direct to the modem.
<alcaprawn> whats the best ati drivers, for 12.10? for performance? i am getting tearing in vlc and other videos
<elkingrey> Okay, she's re enabled her NAT, and she's got internet again. Is there some setting we can do with NAT enabled?
<marenostrum> codrus, This maight be usefull: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/
<gotoguy> YES, port forwarding , or DMZ
<lvleph> this file doesn't exist, so what the heck
<{bosco}> so i have a notebook without a cdrom drive i have windows installed and ubuntu on a flash drive ready to install i have tried before i cant seem to get them to dual boot properly here is my partitions now http://picpaste.com/7c92fe616ce26b4680fe546dec20e8b7.png what i want is a 25 or so gb for ubuntu 75gb for windows or so and the rest as NTFS storage that both can acess any help please? oh by the way i have a uefi bootloader i want to work as well
<codrus> marenostrum: found a place to order it. Thanks for the help
<gotoguy> <elkingrey> port forwarding, opens a port to a specific machine on her LAN, DMZ opens all the ports to a specific machine.
<c_smith> {bosco},  first off, what version of Ubuntu are you attempting this with?
<c_smith> {bosco}, 12.10 is the easiest version currently to work with UEFI. 12.04 doesn't work with UEFI as easily.
<ProfessorBacon> hi
<Guest94121> hello
<KI4RO> What's the best package (least hassle) to transfer my CDs to my MP3 player?
<blnk> bosco, I'm a bit of a noob myself, but I needed to format with some linux file systems for it to dual boot. I had given 100gb to an NTFS  for windows, 100gb to ext3 for ubuntum then it also required a linux-swap file system. All that was an option to me when I was installing
<jenia> hello everyone
<blnk> Kl4RO what MP3 player are you using? if you are using an iPod, it will be a bit difficult
<{bosco}> c_smith, 12.10 x64
<kvothetech> you can use ipods in linux they suck but you can use them
<{bosco}> c_smith, installed from a usb since i have no cdrom drive
<blnk> kvothetech, I agree with that statement, I used an ipod touch with ubuntu for a while. But music would frequently stop transfering and it was a hug hastle
<KI4RO> blnk, Its called Eclipse...wife got it for me for Christmas
<{bosco}> lol
<c_smith> {bosco}, alright,
<{bosco}> so? lol
<alan__> Hello all & Merry Christmas!
<blnk> KI4RO, have you plugged it into a USB port yet? if so, does it show up as a storage device?
<c_smith> now, your current partition setup doesn't make clear which partition is the UEFI Partition (yes, UEFI needs it's own partition)
<KI4RO> blnk, Yes
<Ghostdog> Hey all, what would be the best place to get 12.04 networking support?
<alan__> Can I ask... with the recent release of Enlightenment e17, is there any increase in questions concerning it?
<KurtKraut> After I changed my /etc/resolv.conf manually once. the NetworkManager never writes in this file the DNS servers gathered from DHCP, making me manually adjust the resolv.conf whenever I change network. How can I fix it?
<c_smith> {bosco}, usually /dev/sda1 would be a UEFI partition.
<{bosco}> c_smith, i get that but when i do it doesnt boot at all for some reason so i want this to work without having to reinstall windows?
<blnk> KI4RO, are you able to play music CDs from your computer?
<KI4RO> blnk, Yes
<bazhang> alan__, it's only been a couple of days, so no
<{bosco}> c_smith, so can you walk me through this just for a sec
<c_smith> {bosco}, okay, gimme a second to refer to the pic you provided.
<{bosco}> c_smith, thanks
<alan__> bazhang - thanks
<blnk> KI4RO and mp3 files as well?
<c_smith> {bosco}, it looks like Windows isn't using the UEFI Capability, just so you know.
<{bosco}> c_smith, deleting the recovery partition is ok 2 i dont need that
<KI4RO> blnk, Yes
<{bosco}> c_smith, why not it is a factory installed version of windows 8
<c_smith> {bosco}, that frees up a lot of spce.
<c_smith> {bosco}, that brings a whole host of other problems, I'm gonna ask you to check for Secure Boot being enabled.
<c_smith> if it is, it's the reason Linux isn't booting.
<blnk> KI4RO, what program are you using for audio playback?
<{bosco}> c_smith,  in the bios secure boot is not enabled but legacy support is not enabled
<KI4RO> blnk, Rythmbox
<c_smith> {bosco}, okay, Legacy won't be needed.
<{bosco}> c_smith, right i know that so where to begin to install ubuntu to get this to work
<{bosco}> with a storage drive
<{bosco}> with the extra
<c_smith> {bosco}, but I'm afraid I'm not gonna be much help on Windows 8, latest Windows version I know anything about is 7
<blnk> KI4RO, on the right hand side, you should see your CD listed under "devices". have you tried right clicking on the disk and selecting "extract to library"?
<blnk> KI4RO, woops, I meant left hand side
<c_smith> and 8 is too different than 7 to have anything I know about 7 to apply.
<{bosco}> c_smith, that is ok i will be able to work around that i just cant seem to get the partions to boot right with
<KI4RO> blnk, They appear to be WAV files on the CD and, of course, are huge.  I was hoping to find a simple easy to use program that would convert them to MP3 "automatically"
<{bosco}> uefi
<{bosco}> so any help? c_smith is better than none
<KI4RO> blnk, Have not extracted to library
<c_smith> {bosco}, all I can suggest safely is not really the most efficient, but that would be buying a Windows 8 disc, doing a clean install of that, then try and install Ubuntu.
<blnk> KI4RO, in rhythmbox, go to the edit menu, then go to preferences
<KI4RO> blnk, Okay
<c_smith> other than that, I don't know enough to suggest anything without a high risk of leading you wrong.
<blnk> KI4RO under music tab, at the bottom, is the prefered format "MPEG Layer 3"?
<{bosco}> c_smith, i just did a clean install of windows 8 that is how it looks after install c_smith i dont care if it leads me wrong i can fix it if it does dont worry at this point i am willing to try anything?
<KI4RO> blnk ogg vorbis?
<c_smith> {bosco}, ah, I have no other suggestions, sadly.
<blnk> change it to "MPEG Layer 3 Audio" from the drop box
<c_smith> like I said, I know nothing about Windows 8
<OerHeks> {bosco},  maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dimas_> blank screen
<KI4RO> blnk, It is set to MPEG Layer 3 now
<vjacob> hiya. how does one know which vnc client to choose? e.g. ultra, tight, real, etc. etc.
<{bosco}> c_smith, i know you dont what would you do to install linux at this point just by default
<blnk> KI4RO now take not where your library location is. and if you extract your CD to your library, I think it should extract the tracks into MP3 format into your library
<blnk> KI4RO from there, you should be able to drag and drop them into your MP3 player
<KI4RO> blnk, Will they just transfer to the MP3 player?
<blnk> KI4RO actually, your mp3 player might even show up on Rhythmbox and you can right click on it and "sync to library" i think
<c_smith> {bosco}, because I have no use for windows myself, I'd simply hose out windows (get rid of it) and install Ubuntu as the only OS.
<c_smith> {bosco}, but I take it you need windows.
<Uzi> I'm having issues connecting to a remote printer.    The way ubuntu machine is setup:   I have a cat5 cable running into my other pc which is wirelessly connected to my router.   The printer is routed to that pc.  This linux pc doesn't have a wifi card nor do I have the funds right now to get one.       On the windows machine I set LPR on and have been trying to install the driver for my printer which is a "Brother MFC-J815W"
<{bosco}>   c_smith well i dont need windows i just like to kinda keep up on just for the fun of it i dont need it at all really
<c_smith> {bosco}, if you don't need it, it may end up being easier to just set up Ubuntu to be the only thing.
<blnk> KI4RO, I think it should work. most mp3 players(excluding ipods) just need the mp3 files dropped into their storage
<klloveall> Good evening (or morning or afternoon or whatever it is, wherever you are)! I'm having a weird issue with my SSH. I'm trying to connect to a server on my local network and it connects, asks for my username/password, logs me in, but then the prompt it shows is "@THOR" (my local computer name) as opposed to "@mcserver" like it should be. This same thing happens no matter what other computer I try to connect to this parti
<klloveall> cular server through, so I know it's an issue with that computer. Also the remote computer can shh into other computers just fine. Any ideas?
<KI4RO> blnk, It is complaining that it needs a plugin that I cannot locate
<blnk> KI4RO, what part of the process is it struggling with? and which plugin is it requesting?
<MishaX2> @klloveall are you still as remote user logged in?
<MishaX2> @klloveall whoami
<klloveall> @mishaX2, well it shows kennyloveall, which is my username on both machines. I closed the SSH connection though, so I assume I'm back into my local machine. (also I have physical access to the other machine so I can run commands on it)
<KI4RO> blnk, Additional software is required to encode media in your preferred format:
<KI4RO> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) encoder
<KI4RO> blnk, When I start the extract process
<KI4RO> blnk, The following plugin is required:
<KI4RO> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) encoder
<MishaX2> @klloveall what does "cat /etc/hostname" return? Your local machine or remote?
<klloveall> local machine
<blnk> KI4RO, it looks like you will need to install the Restricted Extras package
<MishaX2> even when you're tried to connect via ssh?
<blnk> KI4RO you are using Ubuntu correct?
<KI4RO> blnk, Thanks, I'll go find it...Yes, 12.10
<klloveall> yep, which is odd
<blnk> KI4RO, try this apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse
<blnk> KI4RO, go to this website and just click on the link for ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kasunokira> +i
<blnk> KI4RO, it should bring you to the Software Center and you can hit the install button
<MishaX2> So basically you enter ssh user@remotemachine.... it asks for your password... everything goes okay, but you're on your local machine?
<KI4RO> blnk Thank you sir...I'll give it a try
<klloveall> yep, exactly
<blnk> KI4RO, I'll stick around here for a little longer so you can let me know if it works
<MishaX2> wtf
<klloveall> and both my local and remote machine have the same username/password, so idk...
<MishaX2> Okay, that's a really weird problem... hmm
<klloveall> my thoughts exactly
<KI4RO> blnk, Says I already have it...since 04 04 12
<thufir_> how or where is my secondary hard drive?  I want to browse the files which are on it.   https://gist.github.com/4377734
<MishaX2> klloveall anything suspicious when you run ssh -v ?
<klloveall> mishax2, I'm wondering if somehow its routing the ssh request back to my local machine, for some unknown reason?
<klloveall> mishax2, yeah, for some reason it has the IP address of the remote machine listed as 127.0.0.1
<MishaX2> hmm
<MishaX2> okay
<MishaX2> so
<klloveall> it should be 192.168.1.3...
<MishaX2> Something might be wrong in your /etc/hosts file
<blnk> KI4RO, yout might need "libavcodec-extra-52" available here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libavcodec-extra-52
<MishaX2> what's in there? anything mapped to 127.0.0.1 other than your local machinename?
<klloveall> mishax2, all it lists in there is localhost and THOR (the name of my local machine). There's also some IPv6 addresses (none of which are the name of my remote machine), but that's it.
<Uzi> I cant seem to get my remote printer setup can someone please help?    This is the driver I need:  I can't seem to get it added to the print program (i'm using the gui because im tired and clicking through the steps..)    http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J615W
<thufir_> how do I mount sdb?  https://gist.github.com/4377734
<Uzi> anyone ?
<daftykins> thufir_: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<MishaX2> klloveall what if you run "tracepath 192.168.1.3"?
<blnk> KI4RO, I've got an easier route for you, open up "Synaptic Package Manager"
<thufir_> fdisk -l and other output to mount secondary hard drive (hdb?)  https://gist.github.com/4377734   I'm not sure whether it's the master or slave hard drive.
<thufir_> Uzi: for what it's worth, my Samsung didn't need a that, Ubuntu figured it out when I connected it.  have you tried that first?
<KI4RO> blnk, Okay will do
<klloveall> well, it traces it to the old name of that computer (I had one install of ubuntu on it, and recently partitioned it and installed a second. It's showing the old hostname
<thufir_> daftykins: fdisk -l and other output to mount secondary hard drive (hdb?)  https://gist.github.com/4377734   I'm not sure whether it's the master or slave hard drive.
<daftykins> thufir_: hrmm, says it was an LVM install. you just want to know the commands to mount the partitions is it?
<Uzi> tried to what? connect the printer to the pc?  i can't no cable
<blnk> KI4RO, You will need an admin password to get into it. then under "quick filter", type in "libavcodec-extra" without the quotations
<klloveall> mishax2, oh that's strange.... if I connect to ssh [old hostname] then it connects to the remote machine... strange...
<thufir_> daftykins: hmm. you sure it's LVM?  maybe that's the other disc.  I just want to browse the files (will use DAR to backup)
<klloveall> any ideas on what I need to do to, I guess, refresh the hostname resolution?
<thufir_> Uzi: well, I would do that first before mucking with wifi, but that's just my two cents.
<MishaX2> yeah probably...
<MishaX2> lol
<Uzi> well it's not a wifi issue
<thufir_> klloveall: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname I think.
<Uzi> I'm having issues connecting to a remote printer.    The way ubuntu machine is setup:   I have a cat5 cable running into my other pc which is wirelessly connected to my router.   The printer is routed to that pc.  This linux pc doesn't have a wifi card nor do I have the funds right now to get one.       On the windows machine I set LPR on and have been trying to install the driver for my printer which is a "Brother MFC-J815W"
<MishaX2> no
<Uzi> first post
<MishaX2> wait
<Uzi> if you read that you can see how i connected it lol
<daftykins> thufir_: mkdir /media/hdd1 && mount /dev/sdb5 /media/hdd1 (that might error)
<thufir_> daftykins: thx
<MishaX2> try: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<MishaX2> and sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<pictron> Hey guys, my dpkg somehow was completely borked by the 12.10 upgrade
<KI4RO> blnk, Not getting synaptic running but can get into software updater
<MishaX2> @klloveall lemme know if it works :)
<pictron> any time I want to use dpkg it says:
<KI4RO> blnk Out of steam here...going to take a break...many thanks for trying to help...Merry Christmas
<pictron> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<daftykins> pictron: so what happens when you run that?
<blnk> KI4RO, I'm pretty sure all you need is the libavcodec. A quick google search should give you instructions
<pictron> When I run that command, dpkg gets stuck at configuring the initial RAM fs
<klloveall> mishax2, the first one didn't exist, and the second one didn't do anything
<thufir_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' https://gist.github.com/4377734  gives error:
<thufir_> Uzi: is the printer connected to the pc with windows? via usb?  then windows box and linux box are on the same network with cat5?
<MishaX2> klloveall have you restarted  the networking service after you changed the hostnames?
<thufir_> Uzi: does the windows box print fine?  1.) first, maybe just use the windows pc to print for right now, plus test that.  2.) if windows won't print, then fix that first.
<daftykins> thufir_: google a guide on how to mount LVM
<thufir_> daftykins: ok.  thank, I didn't realize it was lvm.
<pictron> gyazo.com/e17faf1599b80c6f0001c05bb6ccfeb0.png
<pictron> gets stuck right there
<Uzi> no the windows PC is connected via wifi  and is also connected to the lan via wifi.  The linux pc is  has a cat 5 patch cable running to the WINDOWS pc to share the inet
<blnk> KI4RO, if you can't get synaptics open, you could open the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T and enter "sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53" without the quotations
<Uzi> windows pc has worked fine i just installed ubuntu about 24 hours ago and have been setting up everything non stop
<WeThePeople> how do i set a wallpaper img.?
<pictron> any guesses?
<WeThePeople> what are some alternatives to setting a wallpaper
<WeThePeople> ?
<WeThePeople> the method i am using is not working
<klloveall> mishax2, well I just restarted it, which crashed my computer, so I accidentally restarted the entire machine, and it still isn't working
<thufir_> Uzi: for what it's worth, I would say there's a 99% chance that connecting the printer to the linux box will install the requisite drivers, which may (?) help with LVM printing.  for what it's worth:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging
<Uzi> i would if i could
<Uzi> lol
<Uzi> thanks for your help anyways
<thufir_> is fdisk -lu destructive?
<KI4RO> blnk says I already have it
<thufir_> Uzi: did you try to install your drive with a package manager?
<gotoguy> no, I don't think so, why you need it?
<Uzi> i didn't notice that they made a .deb file so i used a program to convert the rpm to a deb
<gotoguy> alien?
<Uzi> it messed up and being i haven't used linix in oh... 4 years i forgot how to freaking fix it
<Uzi> yes alien
<MishaX2> klloveall I don't know
<MishaX2> klloveall sorry...
<thufir_> Uzi: ouch.  err, that sounds like a bad idea. is your driver listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging ?
<klloveall> haha, it's cool. me neither
<gotoguy> I used to install manually, but for this ubuntu I used a live disc.
<Uzi> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J615W
<Uzi> that's my driver
<Uzi> for linux
<pictron> When I run that dpkg --configure -a, dpkg gets stuck at configuring the initial RAM fs
<pictron> gyazo.com/e17faf1599b80c6f0001c05bb6ccfeb0.png
<thufir_> I'm following http://www.vxbus.com/software/linux/150-how-to-mount-lvm-partions-in-ubuntu.html but when I run vgscan it only picks up hte hard drive I'm using, not the hard drive I wish to mount.  https://gist.github.com/4377734
<thufir_> Uzi: I would suggest removing whatever .deb you installed first.  once it's gone, just use install the driver on that webpage.  sounds simple so far as that goes.  Dunno about LPI, though.
<Uzi> yeah i'll figure it out eventually
<Uzi> i have an idea for your other hd trying to recall the tool arg
<Uzi> GParted
<Uzi> ..
<Uzi> brb bathroom
<thufir_> Uzi: right, thx.
<thufir_> daftykins: it's volume group 'dur'  https://gist.github.com/4377734
<daftykins> thufir_: sorry i have no experience with LVM
<thufir_> daftykins: np. thanks.  you're positive it's LVM?   it's not maybe that the drive I'm using is LVM?
<Flannel> thufir_: That link is dead.
<daftykins> thufir_: can't say, just went by what fdisk said
<thufir_> Flannel: it's stupid github/gist problem.  yeah, I'll repost, pardon about that.
<pictron> Nobody knows how to fix this dpkg issue?
<Uzi> back
<pictron> damn...
<Uzi> Synaptic Package Manager isn't loading.  It was working fine when I installed it tonight.  Now all I can get it to do is ask for sudo password
<Flannel> thufir_: Also, vgscan will only pick up volume groups, are you sure the second hard drive you have has LVM stuff set up already?
<Uzi> SU*
<tozen> Uzi: sudo apt-get install -- reinstall synaptic ?
<thufir_> Flannel: I'm not 100% sure it's LVM.  sigh, patience on pastie pls.
<pictron> Uzi, Try running it from the command line and see what happens when it crashes
<Flannel> thufir_: No worries.  You can use paste.ubuntu.com (or a plethora of others) if you're having pastebin issues.
<tozen> pictron: seems it doesnt starts
<roasted_> hello!
<Uzi> working from command
<Uzi> :)
<roasted_> It seems as if Unity is not showing me any sort of GUI. I log in, see my background, and that's it. No dash, top bar, etc. Is there a command I can run to reinitate everything?
<pictron> So then there's something wrong with your launcher then
<thufir_> I'm trying to mount either the first or second hard drive.  I think it's hdb in this context:  http://pastebin.com/z00jwL7r   Is it LVM?
<pictron> roasted_, try unity --replace
<roasted_> pictron: is that in terminal or an alt-f2 thing?
<Uzi> yeah i guess i need to try and fix it arg
<thufir_> Flannel: LOL, five minutes later, logged into pastebin.com http://pastebin.com/z00jwL7r
<pictron> try in a terminal first
<freud_> hello!
<Uzi> really i don't know why i haven't been using term..  i came from freebsd to this
<roasted_> pictron: screen flashed... now it's hanging @ Setting Update "run_command_terminal_key"
<pictron> then press ctrl+c
<pictron> and issue "compiz --replace"
<tozen> roasted_: try gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 or gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1 or unity --reset or  rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/* or sudo apt-get install dconf-tools && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Flannel> thufir_: I don't think your logical volumes are mounted anywhere.
<thufir_> Flannel: yes, I want to mount the ~30gb hard drive. it's lvm?  I think it's hdb.
<Flannel> thufir_: I'm not sure what your original question was, or what you're hoping to do with them.
<rkhshm> i'm trying to debug a kernel module issue with respect to a SCSI device .. when i try to load the module and check dmesg all seems to be OK, but when i check fdisk -l i see that the SCSI device is begin detected but see an error  "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<Flannel> thufir_: You mean /dev/sdb5?
<thufir_> Flannel: just mount the hard drive and brows files.  is /dev/sdb5 ~30GB?  I couldn't get human output for that.
<rkhshm> Furthermore after some research i find that this issue is because of "BAD MAGIC NUMBER"
<rkhshm> any ideas on how i can start fixing this issue?
<Uzi> won't gparted tell you what your drive is ?
<thufir_> Uzi: doh, I forgot :)  thx
<Uzi> np :P
<Flannel> thufir_: Please pastebin the output of `fdisk -l`, LVM doesn't have any notion of "hard drive" size.  I'm not sure what you're asking.  It looks like you have a logical volume that's ~26.4GiB, and one that's ~2GiB
<roasted_> tozen: nothing.
<roasted_> how on earth did this happen...
 * Uzi loves gparted
<roasted_> any other ideas on how I can fix unity?
<erncic>         3625555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555525555555555555555111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111115
<tozen> roasted_: woudnt be! did u tried step by stepeach combination i gave u?
<pictron> roasted_, Ditch the awful DE?
<roasted_> tozen: yes
<roasted_> pictron: not a viable solution bro
<roasted_> whatsoever
<roasted_> (fwiw, I'm actually extremely partial to Unity now that I've used it for a while and gotten used to it)
<tozen> roasted_: logout-login after?
<roasted_> tozen: in between each command? No.
<roasted_> should I have?
<tozen> yes of course!
<roasted_> oh
<tozen> logout now
<roasted_> well it wasn't specified, so, I had no idea.
<thufir_> Flannel: I want to mount that ~26.4GiB LVM     http://pastebin.com/3hPVkm2D
<roasted_> well I already rebooted, but I ran all 4 of them.
<roasted_> after the reboot from running all 4, no dice
<tozen> ok
<tozen> now ideathen
<tozen> sorry
<tozen> pal
<roasted_> I think part of the problem was a command I issued in terminal.
<roasted_> I was trying to mount an external hard drive, but I did a typo. I ended up mounting my root drive to /media/external.
<Flannel> thufir_: Ah, ok.  Then that initial instructions you posted was actually correct, albeit less helpful than it could be.  I assume you're interested in mounting it to recover data from, and not to use permanently, correct?
<tozen> roasted_: what the command?
<roasted_> I ended up rebooting then, at which point I got to a terminal login screen. I powered it off, let it sit for a few seconds, powered it on. It did a disk check and everything booted up fine.
<thufir_> Flannel: yes.  I'm somewhat familiar with DAR (disk archiver) and will back up the data.  one time operation.
<roasted_> tozen: just (as root) mount /dev/sdd2 /media/external. (sdd2 being where the root OS is)
<roasted_> tozen: but even when rebooted now, I run "mount" in terminal and sdd2 is on /... everything looks great. But now Unity is being picky.
<Uzi> wow i installed Samba on this linux pc and it detected my printer!
<pictron> So anyone got any clue how to fix dpkg hanging at
<pictron> http://gyazo.com/e17faf1599b80c6f0001c05bb6ccfeb0
<Flannel> thufir_: Alright, How far did you get on that original post ( http://www.vxbus.com/software/linux/150-how-to-mount-lvm-partions-in-ubuntu.html ) did you get?  (There are more informative ones out there, but we'll stick with that one because it's not nice to pull the rug out from under your feet)
<Uzi> trying to print a test page now..  hope it works i've been at this for 3 hours!
<Six92> hi
<Six92> If this is the wrong room please direct me to a room that i can get some advice for installing on a MacBook Pro Retina
<roasted_> can anybody explain why accidentally remounting my root drive to another location would make Unity explode?
<thufir_> Flannel: whhoops.  pls reask your question.
<Flannel> thufir_: Alright, How far did you get on that original post ( http://www.vxbus.com/software/linux/150-how-to-mount-lvm-partions-in-ubuntu.html ) did you get?  (There are more informative ones out there, but we'll stick with that one because it's not nice to pull the rug out from under your feet)
<thufir_> I'm confused about step 5. . Activate the volume.  my group is 'dur'?
<thufir_> I skipped the modprobe but will do that one to be sure.
<Uzi> shit not owrking but new idea lol
<Flannel> thufir_: Yeah, "dur" is your volume group.
<thufir_> modprobe just returns after 'modprobe dm-mod' so I guess it's there.  so :     sudo vgchange -ay dur is the command?
<Flannel> thufir_: although, since those next commands worked, it makes me think that that was already done successfully, and you can just make a mountpoint, and mount /dev/dur/root to it.
<Uzi> try the mount point !!
<Uzi> :)
<thufir_> Uzi: lol, thx. one sec.
<Uzi> thank Flannel not me
<Flannel> thufir_: You'll just get an error (nothing bad, just that it doesn't exist yet) if you tried to do it and it wasn't setup yet.
<thufir_> mount /dev/????? /mnt/media/disc_number_two -o ro,user
<roasted_> anybody?
<thufir_> error when trying to mount: http://pastebin.com/ccGu3c0s
<thufir_> .-+333333333333333333333333333333333333333-
<ibm> #
<ibm> #
<Uzi> thufir_: got my package for my printer reinstalled trying to see if i can fire this bitch up now
<usr13> thufir_: What are you trying to mount?
<usr13> thufir_: Do you know what it is?
<thufir_> usr13: it's an LVM disc
<Uzi> i'd say it's hdb
<thufir_> http://pastebin.com/3hPVkm2D
<usr13> "/dev/sda5 looks like swapspace"
<Flannel> thufir_: erm, I have no idea where you got sda5.  I suggested /dev/dur/root, but lets just skip the guess-and-check, and go with tried and true, please pastebin the result of `ls -al /dev/mapper`
<usr13> /dev/sda5       152178688   156301311     2061312   82  Linux swap
<roasted_> so I'm finding things online telling me I jus tneed to launch ccsm from terminal to reload unity, but when I try to launch it, it just flat out... doesn't
<usr13> thufir_: You're tying to mount a swap partition.
<roasted_> how on earth did unity crash and burn THIS badly?
<roasted_> am I looking at a windows-style reinstall here?
<usr13> thufir_: Is it dev/sda2 that you want?  (What exactly are you trying to do?)
<Flannel> usr13: No, he's just confused.
<roasted_> let's reinstall unity!
<thufir_> http://pastebin.com/3hPVkm2D  it probably is sda2
<roasted_> yeah!
<usr13> thufir_: Yea, try sda2
<thufir_> usr13: just mount it it what I want to do. ok, trying sda2. thx.
<Flannel> thufir_: right.  `mount /dev/mapper/dur-root /whatever/mountpoint/you/want`
<Flannel> thufir_: No, don't try sda2.
<roasted_> oh hey look at that
<roasted_> reinstalled unity, didn't work
<roasted_> NICE
<Flannel> roasted_: Please stop being obnoxious.  Obviously no one is free who can help you right now, it's christmas, this is somewhat expected, please be patient and someone will help you when they're free.
<thufir_> mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o ro,thufir     gives:   mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<pictron> okay, narrowed it down a bit
<pictron> when I ^C
<pictron> ^CFailed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic.postinst line 1010.
<pictron> line 1010 of /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic.postinst is:
<pictron> system ("run-parts --verbose --exit-on-error --arg=$version " .
<usr13> thufir_: sda2 is an just the extended partition that contains the swap partition.  (Not really sure why it's set up that way, but...)
<roasted_> Flannel: I understand. However, until then, I'll keep at it. :D
<Flannel> usr13: Stop.  You're confusing him.
<roasted_> however, I do think the unity --reset command just fixed it...
<thufir_> updated my pastie:  http://pastebin.com/3hPVkm2D   RTFM on mount.
<roasted_> I at least see the launcher now.
<Flannel> thufir_: Have you run  `mount /dev/mapper/dur-root /whatever/mountpoint/you/want` ?  (obviously /whatever/mountpoint/you/want should be an empty directory somewhere)
<usr13> Flannel: Exactly how am I confusing him?
<Uzi> just let Flannel help him
<Flannel> usr13: Because he doesn't want sda2, he doesn't want his swap space.  Read his backscroll and you'll know what he wants.
<jiwan> i can't mount my memory in ubunt
<usr13> Flannel: That's what I just said.
<thufir_> you literally mean type /dev/mapper/dur-root  or do you mean /dev/sda2  in this case?
<Flannel> thufir_: I literally mean /dev/mapper/dur-root.
<thufir_> thx
<usr13> Flannel: So, what is he trying to do?
<Flannel> thufir_: the only thing you need to change is /whatever/moiuntpoint/you/want
<jiwan> anyone help me
<Flannel> usr13: He's trying to mount a LVM partition he has, so he can get data off of it.  READ.
<thufir_> boom. done. thx
<Flannel> thufir_: Now, your data should be at /whatever/mountpoint/you/want
<thufir_> Flannel: thanks very much for your patience and expertise. :)
<Flannel> thufir_: No worries.
<usr13> Flannel: Ok
<thufir_> merry christmas all.  ok, I'll shut up for others now :)
<jiwan> anyone help me i can't mount my memory card
<usr13> jiwan: What kind of card is it?
<jiwan> it is 2gb micro sd
<usr13> jiwan: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL, we'll have a look
<usr13> jiwan: Actually, if it's formatted properly, it should mount when you plug it in.
<Uzi> Flannel when your free can you please help me ?
<dubin> join #ubuntu xiyoulinux
<thufir_> it would be neat if there was an IRC command to automagically create a pastebin for > 4 lines or with a reserved #pastie or something.
<dubin> joined #xylinux
<IdleOne> dubin: /join #channel
<usr13> thufir_: Just use pastebinit
<Uzi> this is the guide i used lately :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB77M4ndrY4
<Uzi> it works but i can't find my driver.  i was able to install locally the driver package but that isn't helping me
<Uzi> so odd
<Uzi> maybe i need to reboot
<jiwan> how can i format it?
<jiwan> bcs it doesn't show my mermory card?
<Sail> how to make .iso of my current system I've installed a bunch of packages and made customizations, aliases, etc.
<Sail> How can I create an .iso for Ubuntu that has my current state? Without any /home directories so it's fairly compact.
<thufir_> jiwan: thx, didn't know about pastebinit looks good.
<usr13> jiwan: What did fdisk say about it?
<usr13> jiwan: sudo fdisk -l
<jiwan> fdisk show only the sda list
<jiwan> but does't sdb disk
<usr13> jiwan: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL, let us have a look
<Sail> how to make .iso of my current system I've installed a bunch of packages and made customizations, aliases, etc.
<jiwan> # resulting
<usr13> jiwan: Bottom line is, if the system does not detect it, there is not much you can do.
<Flannel> Uzi: Did you figure out synaptic?
<Uzi> yes
<Uzi> but I'm having a major 3 1/2 hour issue setting up my printer
<Uzi> please ref this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB77M4ndrY4
<Flannel> Uzi: Ah.  I am, unfortunately, completely useless when it comes to printers.
<Uzi> shit..
<Uzi> me too ! haha
<IdleOne> Uzi: please mind your language
<Flannel> Uzi: Have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Uzi> i'll look at it
<Uzi> open to anything right now
<thufir_> Uzi: does your printer verify?
<Flannel> Uzi: It apparently (and badly) redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu , which covers both directions (depending on which way you're doing)
<thufir_> Uzi:  the pc's are connected directly to each other, or are you using a router?
<Uzi> connected directly to each other
<denny93> Hi. I have a dual boot (Win7 and Ubuntu) and I updated to 12.10 through the update manager. I cannot boot now, have the message that "Loading Operating system ... error: file not found. grub rescue>" How can i fix this?
<Uzi> printer is wifi and shared though the windows pc
<jiwan> hey anyone help me to use fich
<Uzi> im trying to samba into the printer..  but the drivers aren't detecting ref video
<Uzi> im trying flannels url now
<Uzi> reading it and trying some things
 * thufir_ suspects router ports being blocked...
<Uzi> nono not at all
<usr13> Uzi: The client PC must install drivers as well.
<Uzi> i'm cisco certed tech
<Uzi> it's not blocked
<riqdiiz> denny93: install grub
<Uzi> the issue is the program asks for the drivers and i have none to supply nor a PDB file (i think i said the abc name right
<usr13> !grub | denny93
<ubottu> denny93: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<denny93> riqdiiz: how can I do that? I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187862/after-update-get-error-file-not-found-followed-by-grub-rescue Will that leave Windows untouched?
<denny93> usr13: does the above seem correct?
<Uzi> i'm scanning for the SMB with the smb browser by pushing "browse"
<usr13> denny93: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Uzi> then it scans finds the sbm share and i connect..  then i need to install a driver...   i have none that it will let me use
<denny93> usr13L ok. And te only disk I have is Ubuntu 12.04. Will that be ok to use that livecd despite update to 12.10?
<usr13> Uzi: Does your ubuntu PC print ok?
<Uzi> no that's what im trying to resolve
<Uzi> the windows pc does print fine
<thufir_> usr13: it's the other way around
<usr13> Uzi: firefox localhost:631
<Uzi> let me take some print screens
<usr13> Uzi: What is the make and model of the printer?
<dadinck> Got a question. I have linux running on a flash drive and have a new hard drive. Is there an easy way to transfer the whole system to the new hard drive?
<bakuryuthemole> what windows software should i download to try "playonlinux" on ubuntu?
<Uzi> usr13: Brother MFC-j615W
<Uzi> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J615W
<Uzi> said drivers RPM and deb's..   i installed the deb
<Uzi> didn't help
<usr13> Uzi: firefox localhost:631
<Uzi> yes im at cups
<Uzi> i'm wondering now if i can use that to somehow print from the windows shared printer
<usr13> Uzi: did you restart cups?
<usr13> Uzi: sudo service cups restart
<jiwan> why i am getting error while uploading 'Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dr3mro/nautilus-actions-extra/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<jiwan> can anyone help me
<usr13> Uzi: The print driver should have already been on your system.
<Uzi> why?  i don't have the printer connected to it
<Uzi> it's a wifi printer
<Uzi> i can't find the usb cable
<Uzi> can you use cups to remotely access a shared printer?
<Uzi> i can see this printer with samba
<Uzi> i just can't get the drivers to install
<Uzi> the video explains what' i'm doing and when the it asks for drivers
<Uzi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB77M4ndrY4
<Uzi> about 3:00 into video
<Uzi> at 3:10 i have the ability tochoose from:  "Select printer from database"    "Provide PPD File"  and "Search for printer driver to download"
<Uzi> can't find my printer in choice # 1
<Uzi> PPD no go at all either and choice # 3 fails to find anything
<usr13> Uzi: Did you go to localhost:631  in firefox and select the correct driver for  it?
<Uzi> i'll select the driver sorry
<Uzi> i didn't know i needed to do that yet
<usr13>  firefox localhost:631
<Uzi> it didn't find the cups driver .  I can install one I found from here:   http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J615W
<usr13> Uzi: In other words, use cup's web-based interface.
<usr13> Uzi: Did you install it?   Or not?
<Uzi> yes i searched the interface and it didn't find thedriver
<Uzi> i'm going to reinstall the one for cups that i linked you to...
<riqdiiz> denny93:use the 12.04 to 'update' grub it will work .
<Uzi> sound like a plan ?
<Uzi> lol...
<usr13> Uzi: Yes
<denny93> riqdiiz: ok running it now. Thanks!
<Koan2020> hi
<Koan2020> hello
<Sail> how to make .iso of my current system I've installed a bunch of packages and made customizations, aliases, etc.
<jiwan> hello
<Uzi> installing sec
<Koan2020> Guess what
<Uzi> had to close another software program
<usr13> Uzi: Did you get mfcj615wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb ?
<jiwan> i am getting problem while updating my ubuntu why
<Koan2020> I use windows 7
<Uzi> yes
<usr13> Uzi: Did you install it?
<Uzi> am now
<Koan2020> thax
<Uzi> package installer is doing it's thing
<Sail> i am using remastersys for this and the first option says make iso of your personal data my question is what type os personal data is they talking about like movies music etc or install packages?
<cfhowlett> !ot|Koan2020: this is ubuntu support.  other OS are offtopic.  Thank you.
<ubottu> Koan2020: this is ubuntu support.  other OS are offtopic.  Thank you.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Uzi> installed
<usr13> dpkg  -i  --force-all  mfcj615wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb  #Right?
<riqdiiz> jiwan what version are you running?
<usr13> Uzi: now you should be able to install the printer.
<usr13> Uzi: firefox localhost:631   #And try again.
<denny93> riqdiiz: now it did boot into Ubuntu, but there was no grub menu to choose between windows and ubuntu. Pastebin from repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366364/
<Uzi> i don't want to run  "  dpkg  -i  --force-all  mfcj615wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb  " because i alrdy installed it correct ?
<Uzi> just checkin and now im at local host
<denny93> riqdiiz: how can I bring up the list of options on boot, so that I can choose which to boot into
<usr13> Uzi: If it's installed, it's installed.  I was just asking if you did it.
<Uzi> should i go to add printers ?
<Uzi> im guessing i should
<usr13> Uzi: Yes
<usr13> http://localhost:631/admin
<usr13> use this ^^^^ URL
<Uzi> ok im trying the "Windows Printer via SAMBA"
<Uzi> sec
<usr13> or just http://localhost:631
<usr13> Uzi: firefox http://localhost:631
<Uzi> i think i almost got it
<usr13> Uzi: You're in firefox, right?
<Uzi> yep
<usr13> ok
<Uzi> just trying to see if i can recall my samba name
<Sail> i am using remastersys for this and the first option says make iso of your personal data my question is what type os personal data is they talking about like movies music etc or install packages?
<Sail> how to make .iso of my current system I've installed a bunch of packages and made customizations, aliases, etc.
<Sail> i am using remastersys for this and the first option says make iso of your personal data my question is what type os personal data is they talking about like movies music etc or install packages?
<Uzi> 2 min pls
<riqdiiz> denny93: now reboot without CD in the tray.
<denny93> riqdiiz: awesome it works. yeah it booted by default into ubuntu first time i took the cd out. but after restarting now I have the option to boot either. Thank you so much for your help. Also thank you usr13
<usr13> NP
<Uzi> omg
<kashkraft> \j #nexus7
<Uzi> same issue i had with using samba
<riqdiiz> Uzi did you see my msg?
<Uzi> it wants the drivers for the printer
<Uzi> Yes im using firefox
<usr13> Uzi: So, select the driver from the list.
<poq> Why is update manager always suggest me forefox-locale-en if FF isn't installed on my computer? Lubuntu 12.04
<Uzi> it's NOT in the list
<Uzi> that's the issue...
<usr13> poq: Why is firefox not installed on your computer?
<bakuryuthemole> sup guise ubuntu is so cool like
<poq> usr13: I use Opera
<bakuryuthemole> but it'll have no use for me for my graphic design career :(
<usr13> poq: I C
<Uzi> usr13:  did you see my reply ?
<MishaX2> Uzi... What kind of printer do you have?
<cfhowlett> bakuryuthemole: http://libregraphicsmag.com/
<Uzi> Brother MFC-J615W
<usr13> Uzi: Go to the Downloads directory, (or where ever you downloaded the driver file to), and do:
<usr13> dpkg  -i  --force-all  mfcj615wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<usr13> sudo  dpkg  -i  --force-all  mfcj615wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<usr13> Uzi: Restart cupsd.  After that, you should see the mfcj615 driver in the list.
<MishaX2> Yeah or.... http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1c.html
<usr13> Uzi: sudo service cups restart
<MishaX2> Can't he just select the ppd file when configuring the printer in cups?
<usr13> MishaX2: Possibly... I dono
<Uzi> yeah i did that
<Uzi> sec
<onlyHuman> i just got a stupid little error from udisk2 and had to unsafely unplug and replug a thumbdrive.   should i file a bug report?
<usr13> MishaX2: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J615W
<Uzi> trying it all over
<Uzi> the cups.. firefox..
<MishaX2> Wow... awesome that they make all that stuff for linux
<onlyHuman> brother is a good friend of linux
<MishaX2> It's like a brother.... I know :P
<onborad> [  630.281700] usb 4-2: >device not accepting address 15, error -71  usb 3.0 allways report is error any one ideas?
<usr13> Good night all....
<Uzi> sht
<Uzi> it didnt work
<Uzi> cant find driver
<Uzi> [sudo] password for cypher:
<Uzi> (Reading database ... 216483 files and directories currently installed.)
<Uzi> Preparing to replace mfcj615wlpr 1.1.3-1 (using mfcj615wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb) ...
<Uzi> Unpacking replacement mfcj615wlpr ...
<Uzi> Setting up mfcj615wlpr (1.1.3-1) ...
<FloodBot1> Uzi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uzi> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/mfcj615w': No such file or directory
<onborad>  mail command doesnt seem to be there for some reason
<onborad> [  630.281700] usb 4-2: >device not accepting address 15, error -71  usb 3.0 allways report is error any one ideas?
<onborad> usb 3.0 device sometime couldn't detect ,and  [  630.281700] usb 4-2: >device not accepting address 15, error -71  usb 3.0 allways report is error any one ideas?
 * tripelb ants to put Ubuntu on nexus-7  .. Anyone else?
<cfhowlett> tripelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<_joey> what's nexus?
<_joey> a toaster?
<cfhowlett> _joey: don't be lazy.   Look it up.
<_joey> nah
 * V is away: ☮ ♥ ☯ mir, lyubit' i nauka
<_joey> mir, lyubit' i nauka
<bini> i have ubuntu which is EOl verstion and i would like to update  in order to take  backup using remystrysis  and then upgrade later is there any possiblitiy
<cfhowlett> bini: EOL means EOL.
<nankura> hey guys, is it ok to ask a question about voyage linux here? since its based on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> nankura: no.  sorry.  ubuntu and official derivatives only in this channel.
<Flannel> bini: You can only update it to the latest for that version, you can then upgrade to a later version (which will require you to update as well).  About the possibility of remastersys, I can't be sure.
<sgo11> hi, I am running ubuntu live usb. where is the "test memory" option? I can only see "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu". where is the old good "test memory"? thanks.
<dr_willis> sgo11:  befor you boot the os. in the grub menus is a memtest option
<dr_willis> where its always been.  ;)
<sgo11> dr_willis, grub menu from ubuntu or from live bootable usb?
<dr_willis> sgo11:  on both i think. definatly on an installed system
<tyfaust> Is there a way to include your password in the login promt like username@longpassword? I cannot enter my password within the timer limit and I am locked out of one of my machines due to this issue. Anyone know a work around?
<ux31> !list
<ubottu> ux31: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sgo11> dr_willis, I don't have ubuntu installed on that desktop which I want to run test. let me check the usb again. I think I didn't see any grub menu.
<dr_willis> tyfaust:  huh? what timerlimit?
<tyfaust> dr_willisL It is cli login at the beginning of the boot up process... if you take too long entering your password you get kicked... I cannot type it fast enough.
<dr_willis> so how is having  it in your prompt going to help?
<dr_willis> and the login: timeout is like 3 min i thought.
<dr_willis> or are you logging in via ssh?
<tyfaust> If I could include it in my username it wouldn't be a probelm ad the countdown only starts when you start in the password
<sgo11> dr_willis, I just reboot the desktop with live usb. I don't see any grub menu. I don't want to install ubuntu on that desktop just for running a memory test. I remembered old ubuntu live CD/USB has that option.
<dr_willis> exactly whers/how are you logging in that it takes you several min to type in a password.
<dr_willis> sgo11:   theres also system rescue type cds thaty include memtest and other tools
<sgo11> dr_willis, ok. I will google it. thanks.
<dr_willis> sgo11:  for the live cd/usb you may need to hit space when you see the little man=keybord  icon at the bottom
<sgo11> dr_willis, I can try that. thanks a lot. ^_^
<dr_willis> tyfaust:  no need to be msging me. best to keep it in the channel
<dr_willis> tyfaust:  and ive seen vnc clients that can autosend a password.
<tyfaust> The vnc password is not the issue
<tyfaust> Nevermind I will figure it out. I would rather not share publicly.
<Guest42681> hi
<dr_willis> if you really want to set your propmt.. thats doable via the Ps1 variable.. but i dont see how that helps anything
<assenga> hi
<Guest42681> u from?
<Mug> Hello!
<dr_willis> howdy
<Mug> Is there any simple way of automating changing proxies in Xubuntu?
<Mug> A tool like the one included in gnome.
<Mug> Sorry, dunno what just happened. Does anyone know about a simple proxy changing tool for xcfe?
<Mug> Dope! ... I meant xcfe
<Mug> Crap... xfce
<mvt007geek> how can i hide my ip adress?
<Mug> Hide it from whom?
<mvt007geek> in pidgin
<nankura> hey guys, i was wondering, how can i go about upgrading ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 without reinstalling
<onborad> usb3  allways report  "usb 4-2: device not accepting address 7, error -62 " and usb3 device sometime couldn't create /dev/ ,I don't why usb3 why support very well?
<Mug> Sorry, my mobile client keeps crashing
<mvt007geek> no matter.now how can i hide it in pidgin
<cfhowlett> nankura: it's a direct upgrade ... no reinstall required
<Mug> Nankura... There's a way to update lts releases
<Mug> Mvt have you tried proxies?
<ripthejacker> need help regarding networking
<sandeep> can someone help me regarding gcj
<ripthejacker> How do i ad  a separate route for my lan in startup?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> !anyone | sandeep
<ubottu> sandeep: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sandeep> gcc -o buttons buttons.o buttonsmain.i -shared-libgcc -Wl,-non_shared -lgcj -Wl,-call_shared -lsupc++ -Wl,--as-needed -lz -lgcc_s -lpthread -lc -lm -ldl -Wl,--no-as-needed
<Mug> Nankura: go to update manager->settings and select for any nex ver'notify me
<sandeep> running this command yields an error that lgcj not found
<mvt007geek> i have been heard it's better to not use LVM  .i myself have never used it for installation. but i want to know why it is better to not use it?
<Mug> ...under the notify me of a new ubuntu version option
<mark_bueno> anyone online that can help with a driver issue?
<Mug> Crap... I hate mobile keypads
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Did you mean -lgij ?
<mark_bueno> i've got some instructions but it's written for a more advanced user and need a bit og guidance
<mark_bueno> *of
<eFfeM> hi, with 12.04 how can I change the size and pos of an initial terminal when starting up ?
<sandeep> in the "-non_shared -lgcj"
<sandeep> it gives the problem
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Did you see / understand my question?
<sandeep> yes
<sandeep> it's not -lgij
<Jordan_U> sandeep: So, did you mean -lgij?
<Mug> Effem: modify the default profile for gnome terminal
<Jordan_U> sandeep: I don't see any -lgcj option in the gcj manual. Where did you find this flag and what do you expect it to do?
<dr_willis> eFfeM:  many terminal apps can take position argumets. or compiz plugins can force sizes. or an app like   devilspie  can tweak them
<ripthejacker> after starting i have to always run this command: ifconfig eth0 10.20.xxx.xxx.
<sandeep> Jordan_U: http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/Statically_linking_libgcj
<ripthejacker> How can make it happen automatically using network manager
<eFfeM> Mug, thanks that did it, the thing was too high, modifying helped
<eFfeM> dr_willis: thanks for your reply, did not know about devilspie, will peek at it
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Those are the instructions for versions before 4.2. Keep reading.
<sandeep> Jordan_U: yes i know that
<ripthejacker> please help with networking problem
<Mug> eFfem: looks like the profiles only det. terminal size... You'll have to use the dr's advice for anything else :)
<Jordan_U> sandeep: I'm confused, that page has an example command using *gcc* with an option "-lgcj", and an example command using gcj with an option "-static-libgc". Why are you trying to run gcj with a "-lgcj" option?
<sandeep> the last command is gcc but the problem is that it is not able to find -lgcj
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Ahh, I see I misread your original comment.
<eFfeM> Mug thanks
<ripthejacker> please help me how to set auto eth0
<DrManhattan> How do I set the framebuffer size with the nouveau driver?
<sandeep> Jordan_U: the other problem is, it can be compiled using gcj -o foo.exe foo.java but the resulting exe is not able to run in Windows
<Jordan_U> sandeep: I would expect that gcj is not outputing a Windows executable, but rather a standard java bytecode class file, which needs to be passed to a java interpreter to actually be executed.
<sandeep> Jordan_U: it outputs an executable file which runs well in wine but when i try to run in Windows it tells me that it is not supported
<Mug> Ripthejacker: click on the network icon in the top panel->choose edit connections->edit the wired connection. Under IPv4 settings you can manually set your default ip
<Mug> Crap, he quit already
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Are you sure that wine isn't simply being smart enough to look at the file's magic and pass it to a java interpreter (even if it is probably a Windows version of the java interpreter as installed in wine)?
<Jordan_U> sandeep: javac certainly generates java bytecode with no windows executable portion by default, I expect that gcj does the same.
<sandeep> no gcj does not generate any bytecode rather it compiles to an exe extension which is a standard exe
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Making a .jar file rather than a .class file still won't add any Windows executable code, but it might get Windows to hand the file off to the JVM automatically when double clicked.
<Jordan_U> sandeep: Interesting, that's new to me. Sorry to waste your time with this tangent then.
<sandeep> Jordan_U:Its fine but can you help me on how to install a library for gcc
<DrManhattan> im trying to run ubuntu in text mode, but the nouveau driver is forcing the highest resolution possible. How can I change this?
<Jordan_U> sandeep: What library are you trying to install?
<sandeep> Jordan_U: -lgcj.a
<cheffer> Hi There!, I am finding that getting everything working as specific user (for deployments) is harder than just get something up and running with root? Is it just me or others agree with me? So I end up first getting something up and running (even if running as root is easy) and then when I get to clean my environment I go back to use daemons with right user?  Wondering what others think?
<wilx> Hi.
<Joschi> hi
<wilx> I am installing some RDBMS engines that I am not going to use always, only for short periods of development.
<wilx> Is there a convenient way to stop and disable running some of the services?
<wilx> Either GUI or CLI tool?
<wilx> Without actually uninstalling the packages.
<Jordan_U> sandeep: I can't see any packages that look promising other than those that depend on the gcj-jdk package, which I assume you already have. If there isn't an Ubuntu package providing what you want, or if that package isn't working, try asking in #gcc.
<sandeep> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> sandeep: You're welcome.
<Ririshi> I've made a bootable USB Stick for lubuntu 12.10, but every time I boot from it, it tells me: "Verwijder schijven of media" which is, in english: "Remove disks or media". I've tried making a bootable USB with Unetbootin, LiLi and Universal USB Installer and they all give me the same error. Anyone could help me with this?
<Glitchd> hello room
<Glitchd> hoping to get some help on a problem with samba and windows 7
<etfb> Hi. I'm trying and failing to install MySQL.  It tells me "dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<etfb> I've purged and uninstalled and killed every config file I can find, any it still won't install.  What do I do?
<trupti>  
<DrManhattan> im trying to run ubuntu in text mode, but the nouveau driver is forcing the highest resolution possible. How can I change this?
<alusion> Is there a way that I can increase opacity but the font / text of a page stays the same?
<alusion> I want to increase opacity but not of the like, text.
<etfb> alusion: Are you talking web design?
<Glitchd> how can i share a system folder(i think its a system folder) to windows?
<tozen> Glitchd: see ext4 for windows
<Glitchd> tozen, thats not what i need..
<tozen> so make question more understandable
<Glitchd> tozen, im running a ubuntu server, with either the kubuntu desktop or the xfce desktop(i always forget which it is) and i have samba setup and have several folder from the server in
<Glitchd> *"my computer" but im trying to get the folder "var" to show up and cant figure it out.
<rp__> hello! - waht kernel should I use for core 2 support?
<mvt007geek> is it good to use lvm or not?
<superkuh> Is it just me, or is the netcat in the ubuntu repositories missing some things?
<Ririshi> anyone can help me?
<Jordan_U> rp__: Any kernel will support core2. If you want 64 bit then use a 64 bit kernel. (and of course it's recommended to use an official Ubuntu kernel)
<Glitchd> tozen, can i pm you?
<rp__> Ririshi: no ;)
<Ririshi> ...
<rp__> Jordan_U: thank you
<Ririshi> oh wow.. i've waited here for 20 mins for nothing ):
<tozen> Glitchd: no, please your request isnt my specification
<Glitchd> tozen, sry i just pmd u
<etfb> Glitchd: Your question is worrying.  Why do you want to make your /var directory visible to a Windows machine?
<Jordan_U> mvt007geek: If you use LVM then you need to perform extra steps and install LVM tools if you want to mount your filesystem from a LiveCD. That's about the only reason I can think of not to use LVM.
<rp__> just got 100% kernel use - openshot + firefox using
<Jordan_U> rp__: You're welcome.
<tozen> Ririshi: wats happened?
<Glitchd> etfb, because like i said i run a server from the linux box, and there are other folders beside the www inside the /var folder that i need to access and i dont want to only be able to access them with putty or some other ssh client.
<etfb> Glitchd: Ah, I see. Well, in theory sharing any folder would be the same.  There's no "thou shalt not make this folder visible" built in to Linux.
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: Is your boot firmware configured to give error messages in Dutch?
<etfb> Glitchd: So what sort of program would you use to access /var/www, for example?
<Glitchd> etfb, rightright, but it seems that i cant figure out how to share this folder even tho i was able to share and mount the other ones in windows
<Ririshi> tozen: this: I've made a bootable USB Stick for lubuntu 12.10, but every time I boot from it, it tells me: "Verwijder schijven of media" which is, in english: "Remove disks or media". I've tried making a bootable USB with Unetbootin, LiLi and Universal USB Installer and they all give me the same error. Anyone could help me with this?
<Glitchd> etfb, well right now i can only access it with putty
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: idk xD it just gave me them in Dutch..
<alusion> etfb: yes in a way but I am using kde so I have a shortcut to change opacity and it changes everything
<etfb> Glitchd: Sounds odd.  What would you *like* to use?
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: my windows7 here is in dutch..
<Glitchd> etfb, but i have the other folders mounted in "my computer" and can access them from there
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: I'm on my moms small old laptop
<alusion> etfb: It'd be convenient to change opacity of a window and it just changes the background
<etfb> Glitchd: Oh! I bet your /var is on a different volume, is it?  That is, /var has been installed to one physical disk and the others (/etc, /home and so on) on another.  Is that right?
<Glitchd> etfb, i would just like to know how to share it and i can mount it where i like, weather it be in network or if i put the network share in "my computer"
<tozen> Ririshi: did u setup boot from usb in BIOS?
<Glitchd> etfb, not at all.
<Jordan_U> alusion: That would be increasing the transparency, not increasing the opacity. You can only do it with apps that specifically support having a transparent background, like GNOME Terminal.
<Ririshi> tozen: as in my usb is my first boot option?
<Glitchd> etfb, they are all on the same computer, same partition, same everything
<etfb> Glitchd: Then you win my Weird Problem Of The Day prize for today.
<Glitchd> etfb, lol that just doesnt help me.;
<etfb> Glitchd: true, but it's better than nothing.
<Glitchd> etfb, how would u go about sharing any other folder then?
<Glitchd> etfb, indeed indeed
<piglord> how many GB for bt5 r3 partition?
<Glitchd> etfb, just trying to trouble shoot the problem
<etfb> Glitchd: Try a test: make a symlink to /var from a directory that already works.
<tozen> Ririshi: yes your usb should have first boot option
<Glitchd> etfb, how do u make a symlink?
<Ririshi> tozen: that's good..
<tozen> in BIOS
<etfb> Presuming your home directory is /home/glitchd, you'd do this:
<Glitchd> it is
<etfb> ln -s /home/glitchd/var /var
<cypher_> hey i'm having trouble getting compiz to cube
<etfb> Oh arse. Sorry, typo.
<etfb> ln -s /var /home/glitchd/var
<cypher_> i might be having some graphic's issues..   I have these white and black bars at startup
<Glitchd> etfb, well shit the first command worked
<Glitchd> lol
<etfb> Really? I am confused then...
<Glitchd> etfb, but now i have to figure out how to access it over the network, or share it to the network so i can mount it in windows
<etfb> The second command is the one you want.  First could only have worked by accident.
<etfb> Type ls ~/var and you should see a listing of /var, because one is now a portal into the other, just like in that game...
<keber> vasak kardinal kaitseb 2 emakast välja tulnud 4 ükskotti ja paavst kaitseb 2 emakast välja tulnud 4 jumalat
<Glitchd> etfb, yes now the link is also in the /var folder as well as in my home folder
<etfb> Glitchd: that's the result of the first command, which succeeded by coincidence.  You can delete that link with rm
 * etfb wonders what the command is in this channel to tell someone that we don't speak Viking...
<Glitchd> lol
<Glitchd> etfb, ok so it removed now.
 * cfhowlett viking?  not Klingon?
<Glitchd> etfb, now what do i do?
<etfb> From the Windows machine, try using Explorer or whatever you use to go to /home/glitchd/var, and see if you now have indirect access to /var.
<Glitchd> etfb, well how would i if i just removed the folder it put in there?
<etfb> Glitchd:  The second ln command creates the symlink in your home directory, pointing to /var.  The first ln command, which was an error, created a symlink in your var directory, pointing gods only know where.
<Glitchd> lol ok
<Glitchd> etfb, *
<DrManhattan> im trying to run ubuntu in text mode, but the nouveau driver is forcing the highest resolution possible. How can I change this?
<onlyHuman> having trouble with a website and i think it might be an ubuntu problem. does this play?: http://98.207.221.176/home//index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51
<Glitchd> etfb, yep it was there in networks now, and i was able to put the  network share in my computer
<Glitchd> etfb, thank you.
<DrManhattan> works fine here Glitchd
<Glitchd> DrManhattan, huh?
<DrManhattan> sorry, I mean onlyHuman
<Glitchd> onlyHuman, yes it plays for me too
<Glitchd> onlyHuman, yes it plays from here too
<DrManhattan> damn steam for linux has almost NO games
<onlyHuman> well then its just a prob w/ my comp
<Glitchd> DrManhattan, yupyup
<DrManhattan> im going to try team fortress 2 though
<Glitchd> onlyHuman,  do any other sites work, like youtube?
<Glitchd> DrManhattan, good luck
<onlyHuman> everything works but my site
<Glitchd> onlyHuman, well one thing i noticed was that it needed a plugin, since i have vlc configured to run things like that it asked me if it was ok before playing the music
<onlyHuman> its a movie & did it state what plugin it wanted?
<Glitchd> onlyHuman, nope it just asked if it was ok for vlc to play the content
<DrManhattan> onlyHuman, played with flash here
<onlyHuman> its so weird...   i have another product page that has a diff video of the same type that plays fine. its just that 1 file
<etfb> Glitchd: Cool. It doesn't solve the problem of why your system is refusing to allow access to /var, but it does give you what you need to keep working, so it's a partial win.
<onlyHuman> both are .webm using flv/ogg encoded with OpenShot
<Jordan_U> onlyHuman: flv video can't go in a webm container.
<onlyHuman> some one tell the OpenShot devs cuz i sure didnt know that
<cfhowlett> onlyHuman: nor did I ...
<Jordan_U> onlyHuman: The video you linked to is webm, and therefor used the VP8 video codec.
<onlyHuman> i encoded it with openshot and specified flv video codec @ 384kbps & libogg i think @ 128kbps
<Jordan_U> onlyHuman: Why aren't you using the html5 video tag? I expect any browser that will support webm will support the html5 video tag, and you will avoid the problems with for example Google Chrome trying to use a plugin rather than just using its native webm support.
<onlyHuman> yeah now ppl tell me. i've been asking around on google n bing n irc for 3 days n got the run around
<onlyHuman> dont use embed cuz its depricated so use embed
<xckpd7> i like how this channel gives better advice than #html or #css
<xckpd7> always dbags in those rooms
<Jordan_U> xckpd7: Please keep things civil and avoid personal attacks.
<Jordan_U> onlyHuman: http://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_video.asp
<onlyHuman> Jordan_U:  thank you
<Jordan_U> onlyHuman: You're welcome.
<Theoa> Hi all :)
<cfhowlett> Theoa: greetings
<Theoa> Anyone already used email function with python on ubuntu ?
<Theoa> tx cfhowlett
<cigol_> test
<auronandace> !test | cigol_
<ubottu> cigol_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cigol_> thanks :)
<Mongolski> hej
<cigol> this is polish chanel :D ?
<hpuser44551> is ubuntu compatible with Dlink usb wireless dongles?  http://www.dlink.com.au/products/?pid=722
<Jimi1> list
<dr_willis> hpuser44551: depends on the chipset of the device. i alwasy hit up the user reviews on amazon also.
<ouyes> is there any good driver for usb wifi adapter RTL8188SU?
<Rootbrian> ouyes: Google the name you asked about, you'll be able to grab it from realtek's website.
<ndiniz> I need some help
<ndiniz> I need to figure out how to remove grub and install grub on my external hard drive
<Rootbrian> ndiniz: more specific?
<Rootbrian> ndiniz: I'm not sure how to do that.
<ndiniz> I've installed Linux on a separate hard drive, but when I go to restart the computer, it goes into grub rescue mode
<Rootbrian> ndiniz: recommending you use grub-install /dev/sdx (x name of drive number/partition)
<dr_willis> hmm. not sure about 'removeing' grub from the mbr. other then to install some other bootloader there. ;)
<onlyHuman> really? windows has fdisk /mbr so im sure theres a command (dd maybe?)
<dr_willis> carefull use of dd could do it. ;)
<dr_willis> or just have windows reinstall its bootloader. if the hd is supposed to boot windows
<angela_1> my lap gets switted off all of sudden while in use! Can anybody tell me about it?
<fairuz> angela_1: Maybe it's too hot?
<dr_willis> or its determint the battery is low
<Rootbrian> angela_1: dead battery maybe also be a factor.
<dr_willis> and shutting down
<mvt007geek> can someone tell me the negative points of using lvm?
<mvt007geek> can someone tell me the negative points of using lvm?
<angela_1> Ya I considered that. and got my battery changed yesterday. but the problem is even the new battery is not getting charged.
<Rootbrian> angela_1: Assuming the charging circuitry is faulty? Is it still under warranty?
<dr_willis> does windows show the battery is chargeing?
<Rootbrian> dr_willis yes
 * V is back (gone 03:20:48)
<angela_1> <Rootbrian> The battery? ya six month warranty.
<Rootbrian> angela_1: What about the laptop?
<angela_1> Rootbrian: No. Not the laptop.
<Rootbrian> angela_1: Well that blows. If it's the charging circuit on the laptop, it won't charge at all.
<dr_willis> does it ever shutdown without warning while plugged into the wall power?
<angela_1> Rootbrian: Oh I see. Will get it checked then.
<angela_1> Rootbrian: Well thankyou. :)
<Rootbrian> angela_1: Your welcome. :)
<AleksPG> need halp recovering some data from an SSD partition
<Snurre86> The best way to kill a that hangs in fullscreen that I have fund is Ctrl+Alt+F1 then command "top" to see the process id's then the command "kill process id" Is there better ways?
<dr_willis> Snurre86:  alt-ctrl-t wont open a terminal window?  could bind a hotkey to  'xkill' perhaps also
<Rootbrian> AlexsPG: You could try GParted.
<Snurre86> *The best way to kill a process that hangs in fullscreen that I have fund is Ctrl+Alt+F1 then command "top" to see the process id's then the command "kill process id" Is there better ways?
<Snurre86> ok
<AleksPG> The partition was used to install Windows8, but after filling the drive up, it froze, crashed, and wouldnt load. Trying to mount it in ubuntu results in an error
<dr_willis> AleksPG:  details will help us help you.    the ddrescue command 'might' let you recoveer the flakey partition to a file you could then mount and recover data from
<gnomefreak> i use kill -9 processid
<DrCode> any one know if agestar encluser work in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> but your way works fine
<DrCode> I want to buy http://www.agestar.com/en/Products/3-5%E2%80%9D-HDD-Enclosure/USB3-0/965-35-intelligent-warm-control-hdd-enclosure.html
<dr_willis> whats the error?
<dr_willis> DrCode:  i imagine most enclosures use the usb standards so should work.   unless its got some really weird features
<AleksPG> <dr_willis>  the error is as follows
<AleksPG> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda1: Command-line `mount "/media/Data"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<Snurre86> I don't know dr_willis
<DrCode> thanx dr_jesus
<DrCode> dr_willis, I just want to be sure
<DrCode> it is supported in MAC
<dr_willis> AleksPG:  whats the exact mount command you are using?
<DrCode> so I guess it will work under ubuntu
<Rootbrian> Snurre86: try sudo top -d 1 to let it update once per second, this way, it gives you super user privileges to kill zombie processes or stuck processes, such if something freezes and won't go away, you'll need to kill xorg to fix that.
<AleksPG> This was after I tried mounting it as read only by modifying etc/fstab
<dr_willis> if using fstab whats the fstab line for it?
<AleksPG> <dr_willis> I modified the fstab by adding "UUID=6020a538-f02b-4cb0-9081-55f2aadd44f0  /media/Data  ext4  defaults,umask=222  0 0"
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: Mount using ntfs-3g
<riderplus> how can i enable guake autostart WITH notification on gnome shell? unless i uncheck "enable popup notification" it doesn't autostart
<riderplus> on 12.10...the bug is not fixed
<Rootbrian> riderplus: answered your question, turn it back on?
<AleksPG> but when I run sudo blkid it says it is a TYPE="ext4"
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: The partition is mixed up.
<riderplus> Rootbrian: if i enable it, it doesn't autostart
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: Or it could be mismatched. Force it under ntfs3g
<AleksPG> I thought so too, probably by attempting to install ubuntu onto it. So what can I do to access the files
<AleksPG> Ok, ill try
<Rootbrian> riderplus: I don't really know what to suggest. Maybe add it to the startup programs list?
<riderplus> it conflicts with system notification
<riderplus> I've done that
<riderplus> it doesn't start with notification  on
<Rootbrian> riderplus all I can suggest now is maybe use a PPA?
<AleksPG> hmm, i get NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<dr_willis> AleksPG: i dont think you use umask with ext4
<AleksPG> what should i change the command to?
<dr_willis> just try a simple....
<riderplus> Rootbrian: what PPA>
<riderplus> ?
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: If it were a hard disk, things would probably be allot easier. Flash memory is harder to recover much from.
<ThinkT510> riderplus: i'd avoid ppas
<dr_willis> mount /dev/sdxx  /media/wgatever
<ThinkT510> !ppa | riderplus
<ubottu> riderplus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Rootbrian> riderplus; cheese doesn't work on ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10, therefore a PPA needs to be used. Same for the program you're wanting to use. Check on via a web search for a ppa maybe?
<AleksPG> Well you know, the files I will be losing are not that important, just convenient to have (all of my installation files for various programs I use) If you think it isnt worth the hassle I can wipe it and move on. Or maybe something like gparted could work?
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: You could give GParted a go.
<DrManhattan> im trying to run ubuntu in text mode, but the nouveau driver is forcing the highest resolution possible. How can I change this?
<AleksPG> Ok, will do. Thanks all.
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: no problem. Your welcome.
<dr_willis> DrManhattan: you mean the console res?
<AleksPG> should I restore the etc/fstab to what it was before? or leave it altered
<Rootbrian> DrManhatten: It's probably the way the graphics card and driver interact.
<Rootbrian> AleksPG: restore it.
<DrManhattan> dr_willis, that is correct, sir
<dr_willis> DrManhattan: could be the framebuffer also causeing it.
<dr_willis> not nouveau
 * DrManhattan begins to cry
<AleksPG> I used "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig" to save a backup, noob question but what will be the command to restore it :)
<dr_willis> ncdia drivers may disable the framebuffer
<dr_willis> bbl
 * DrManhattan hangs himself
<llutz> AleksPG: "sudo cp /etc/fstab.orig /etc/fstab"   easy eh?
<AleksPG> Very, you guys are gold, thanks!
<riki> ciao
<Dex7er> hello
<ykima> æ
<jennie> hello, I tried upgrading ubuntu 1204 from CMD but it is still showing 1204 version please hlep
<v4lve> halp noobuntu ate my grub config
<srhb> jennie: What did you do to upgrade?
<neon__> hello
<jennie> I ran command in CMD , let me check the command
<neon__> I am running debian squeeze. I am wondering if I should move to ubuntu
<srhb> neon__: Why?
<jennie> [2012-12-23 13:03:27] <Noskcaj> or type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<srhb> jennie: That's wrong.
<jennie> ^
<srhb> jennie: You need to use the do-release-upgrade command.
<neon__> srhb, becuase a lot of stuff don't work well
<jennie> what is command for that ?
<srhb> neon__: Like?
<srhb> jennie: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jennie> sudo do-release-upgrade
<jennie> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<jennie> No new release found
<jennie> ?
<srhb> jennie: Might have been messed up by the dist upgrade, I guess.
<fomalhaut> hello
<jennie> then what should I do now srhb  please tell
<neon__> srhb, like audacity take lots of CPU%, skype is a very old beta version, mythtv don't work because it is hard to setup I think but maybe it is the debian,
<srhb> jennie: I don't know, sorry.
<srhb> neon__: Right, Ubuntu is more consumerish, so you probably would enjoy that more.
<neon__> srhb, gnash is taking lots of CPU%
<neon__> srhb, is it possible to try ubuntu on the same partition, without destroying the debian, just in case I don't like ubuntu, and want to return?
<MonkeyDust> neon__  start with a live cd or usb
<neon__> MonkeyDust, where is the live usb?
<MonkeyDust> neon__  ubuntu.com/download
<srhb> neon__: Not on the same partition, no. Ubuntu is based off Debian and even if it weren't, they would still conflict. The LiveCD/USB is a good suggestion to try it out.
<Rootbrian> neon_: Download it from ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<mvt007geek> neon__: if you have enough space use a shared /home for both and use the other space for /boot and the other things
<mvt007geek> even a 1G space is enough
<mvt007geek> for the rest mines /home
<neon__> which version of 64bit ubuntu do u recommend?
<ykima> Use a shared /home ?
<ykima> What an absolutely terrible idea.
<mvt007geek> nio. it's a good idea
<ykima> No it is not lol.
<ykima> Debian and Ubuntu use completely different versions of software.
<mvt007geek> at this time i have a debian near my ubuntu
<ykima> You don't mix distro config files out of laziness.
<Rootbrian> neon_: If your system is x86, go with that.
<neon__> but should I get lts or 12.10?
<Rootbrian> neon_: 12.04 LTS.
<ykima> Just get 12.10.
<ykima> No reason to go LTS unless upgrading is actually minorly difficult for you.
<yeats> neon__: obviously it's up to you - the versions are essentially very similar to each other
<Rootbrian> ykima: I prefer upgrading clean every three years.
<srhb> neon__: But since you're looking for "newer versions" than your Debian setup, I would say 12.10
<adnan> hi, i have one DNS server how can i resolve my Oracle EBS Server's IP on it..
<neon__> I chose 64bit and it start downloading i386 iso, and I want a USB version
<yeats> of course it's hard to *not* find "newer versions" than Debian, especially if you're on Debian stable
<Rootbrian> neon_: Use unetbootin.
<srhb> yeats: Yes. :P
<adnan> hi, i have one DNS server how can i resolve my Oracle EBS Server's domain on it
<neon__> is debian testing differnt than ubuntu?
<Rootbrian> neon_: Debian is ubuntu's base.
<adnan> hi, i have one DNS server how can i resolve my Oracle EBS Server's domain on it
<adnan> hi, i have one DNS server how can i resolve my Oracle EBS Server's domain on it
<yeats> !repeat | adnan
<ubottu> adnan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<adnan> will you plz help me
<adnan> ubottu
<srhb> adnan: ubottu is a bot.
<yeats> adnan: you probably won't find many oracle users in here - you might seek out an oracle channel
<Rootbrian> adnan: Maybe use google/bing/msn/aol/ask geeves/yahoo?
<yeats> adnan: /join #oracle
<MonkeyDust> adnan  there's also #ubuntu-server
<hgfhjhgh> ciao
<hgfhjhgh> !list
<ubottu> hgfhjhgh: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<neon__> I want the USB version but it gives me an ISO file
<MonkeyDust> neon__  correct, use unetbootin to install it on the usb stick
<neon__> Does ubuntu have install cds, that are small ~200MB
<MonkeyDust> neon__  there's the mini.iso
<llutz> !mini | neon__
<ubottu> neon__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<raven> virtualbox: how to boot a real system from usb-drive?
<yeats> !liveusb | raven
<ubottu> raven: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<llutz> raven: there are tricks how to map a real usb-drive into a vmdk. ootb virtualbox cannot boot from real USB
<neon__> ok, now ... would the minimal CD boot from a small boot partition?
<neon__> i.e. if I would put it there and extract the initrd, and vmlinuz , and set the grub right?
<yeats> neon__: why would you do it that way?  why not just let the installer work?
<neon__> yeats, I dont have a cd/usb for it
<neon__> yeats, I just have a small partition on disk
<raven> llutz i knew about any system that was able to boot a usb drive in the vbox but i forgot about it
<llutz> raven: there are tricks how to map a real usb-drive into a vmdk. ootb virtualbox cannot boot from real USB <- virtualbox has no USB-support in the BIOS
<babu_> @search human parts
<raven> llutz it was a kind of bootloader
<cipolla> hello
<cipolla> !list
<ubottu> cipolla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dex7er> hello can you tell me how i can install compiz on linux ubuntu backtrak 5 r3
<cipolla> ok
<llutz> raven: yes, a manipulated vmdk-file
<MonkeyDust> Dex7er  type /join #backtrack-linux
<Dex7er> tnx
<raven> llutz where to download?
<llutz> raven: DIY http://wire.less.dk/?p=139
<raven> llutz tnx
<Dessimat0r> I can't get into the Unity launcher for some reason
<Dessimat0r> it just stays on the low graphics stuff
<Dessimat0r> but if I look at the logs, it shows the radeon stuff working fine
<Dessimat0r> so is the unity launcher crashing? i tried lightdm-gtk-launcher too
<Dessimat0r> with the same result
<joalland> plop
<joalland> Pourriez-vous répondre à l'une de mes interrogations.
<joalland> Comment puis-je trier mes dossiers par ordre croissant de poids ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gringo_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lindomar> bom dia, se alguém puder me ajudar, uso o ubuntu com kde, ele não desliga, e não reinicia, só suspende a sessão, como fazer para desligar.
<gringo_> !ru
<Mug> !esp
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mug> !sp
<gringo_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bela> üdv
<gringo_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mug> !sw
<gringo_> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<gringo_> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<gringo_> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<dr_willis> there is a site where you can browse the bots brains...
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> gringo_: You can use the bot's web interface for a lot of factpid searchs
<MonkeyDust> gringo_  please stop or use /msg ubottu
<gringo_> lol okay
<gringo_> ^^
<Mug> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<juniour> gettin thiserror while upating E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<juniour> any help
<juniour> ??
<Mug> Mer
<juniour> failedto load package list
<MonkeyDust> juniour  make sure you don't have old repos in your list
<Mug> Merry Boxing Day everyone!
<dr_willis> juniour:  i would try either rerunning 'sudo apt-get update' and rename that file, then rerun the 'sudo apt-get update'   It could be the file has became currupted
<juniour> MonkeyDust i tried apt-get autoremove
<MonkeyDust> juniour  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here
<juniour> remove,clean purgebut no luck
<juniour> k
<juniour> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/Jba02Uqx
<mario_> hello
<mario_> all
<mario_> i need help
<mario_> can i delete chat history from XChat IRC ?
<czardoz> yes, from your config folder
<dr_willis> mario_:  xchat should have that feature. or look at the logs in your .xchat directory
<juniour> package list error
<mario_> ok
<dr_willis> or right click i think and theres a clear feature.
<etfb> mario_: And then stop having discussions in #underagehamsterfetishists while your wife/mother/probation worker/teacher is in the house.
<dr_willis> xchat used to have a HELP menu with links to their docs.
<czardoz> mario_: remove the scrollback folder
<czardoz> from your ~/.xchat2
<pippo> ciao
 * V is away: ☮ ♥ ☯ mir, lyubit' i nauka
<dr_willis> No lists please... ;)
<MonkeyDust> juniour  i see nothing wrong that list, the ppas maybe...
<juniour> MonkeyDust itsfailed to read package list
<juniour> dr_willis howcan i resolve my  issue
<etfb> Hey, I found a solution to a problem I was having, thought I might share it, since it was kind of odd.
<etfb> I couldn't install mysql-server.  DPKG was getting dependency errors, passwords were being asked for and not accepted, it was very cryptic.
<etfb> Turns out the problem was my /tmp directory, which I had set up as a symlink to /var/temporary (for reasons too silly to go into).
<MonkeyDust> juniour  are you using external ppas ?
<mario_> !mysql installing | mario_
<antonio_> for some reason I can't get gtranscode to install
<antonio_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtranscode
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<etfb> The installer just refused to cope with it.  Removed the symlink, recreated /tmp, and it worked.
<juniour> i dont think so
<llutz> dr_willis: they ignore you
<mp2> buon giorno a tutti
<etfb> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> juniour  or more than one language, english and ?????
<antonio_> can anyone try this command? sudo apt-get install gtranscode
<antonio_> I think its part of multiverse...and its not being found
<juniour> no only english
<mario_> why #php channel is invite only ?
<MonkeyDust> juniour  last thing on my mind: sudo apt-get -f install
<MonkeyDust> mario_  to avoid trolls
<mp2> ty
<xgoo> hi
<mario_> hi xgoo
<juniour> wt this will do
<DJones> antonio_: Looks like its not been part of ubuntu since Hardy
<juniour> not working
<antonio_> hmm
<antonio_> how can I install this bugger?
<juniour> MonkeyDust not working
<MonkeyDust> juniour  beats me, no further advice
<etfb> antonio_: Is it maybe libgtranscode instead?  Just guessing based on past experience.
<gnusar> I started an installation with apt-get that I do not want to occur, and I canceled it with strg+c. Now when I try to install another package this operation is still scheduled.. How can I remove all scheduled packages that are to be REMOVED and INSTALLED?
 * etfb checks and finds no libgtranscode either.
<antonio_> etfb: nope
<etfb> gnusar: I had that trouble.  I used aptitude to unmark the packages for installation.
<dr_willis> juniour:  try this yet? --> juniour:  i would try either rerunning 'sudo apt-get update' and rename that file, then rerun the 'sudo apt-get update'   It could be the file has became currupted
<srhb> gnusar: You can simply change the command to remove instead of install, can't you
<juniour> k
<dr_willis> juniour:  i mean rename the file. then rerun the apt-get stuff. ;)
<gnusar> srhb: well.. I used build-dep pulseaudio ;)
<srhb> gnusar: Hm..
<gnusar> etfb: too bad that aptitude is not installed (yet)
<antonio_> etfb: any idea how I can install this?
<srhb> gnusar: Might still work though, mightn't it
<srhb> gnusar: Simply pipe the list of packages somewhere else, then remove
<gnusar> srhb: might be worth a shot
<srhb> gnusar: It would be easy to just fry all dependencies of whatever you build-dep'ed, but you might want to keep some of them. In which case you're going to have to do some manual filtering.
<srhb> gnusar: I think the safer version is to do apt-get markauto on all the deps.
<juniour> dr_willis they are to many
<juniour> dr_willis irenamed one then another is doing the problem
<gnusar> srhb: I see..
<srhb> Er, apt-mark
<llutz> antonio_: get the source, build it yourself. but it seems gtranscode is ancient and not developped anymore since 2003. you'd better use avconv/ffmpeg
<antonio_> llutz: do you know of any good software to stabilize video?
<llutz> antonio_: nope
<invariant> Is there any library anywhere that allows deletion of text objects from PDF files?
<MonkeyDust> invariant  you can do that with inkscape, i guess
<txthinking> dear all, my chromium can't display jpeg image , but  png,gif can display, before this i installed  jpegsrc.v8d.tar.gz for lnmp
<srhb> gnusar: Something like "apt-cache showsrc yourPackage | grep Build-Depends" will give you the package to markauto, then you just need to clean up the output
<llutz> invariant: pdftk maybe (i'm not sure it can do)
<invariant> llutz, pdftk does not.
<txthinking> dear all, my chromium can't display jpeg image , but  png,gif can display, before this i installed  jpegsrc.v8d.tar.gz for lnmp
<invariant> llutz, is there an API for inkscape?
<ranjan> Hi all,
<llutz> invariant: honestly idk
<mario_> hi ranjan
<ranjan> mario_,  have ubuntu 10.04.3 , a full apt-get upgrade didnt take me to 10.04.4. shouldnt that happen?
<MonkeyDust> ranjan  instead of struggling with 10.04, better upgrade to 12.04 or 12.10
<mario_> !update | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ranjan> MonkeyDust, i cant do it immediately, its 250+ desktops
<invariant> llutz, inkscape doesn't even function correctly.
<juniour> thanks to all i resolved it :)
<TomyLobo> txthinking no jpeg works?
<angs> I installed libusb-dev package, where does libusb.h should exist? under what directory?
<angs> on ubuntu 12.10
<yeats> angs: try 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate libusb.h'
<MonkeyDust> juniour  how did you do it?
<juniour> MonkeyDust i removed all the files that are giving error
<yeats> ranjan: I wouldn't worry about the point version if the software is up to date
<MonkeyDust> ranjan  but you are trying to update to 10.04.4 250+ desktops, you say
<angs> yeats: thank you it worked :)
<yeats> angs: cool
<max999> huh? why does ubuntu.com tells, the 32 bit download version of ubuntu is recommended?
<yeats> max999: because it will work on any system
<MonkeyDust> max999  because 32bit runs on any harware, 64bit only on 64bit hardware
<nlux> morning gents
<dr_willis> gotta love idiot proofing. ;)
<max999> ... still better getting the 64 bit version on my 64 bit system isnt it?
<MonkeyDust> max999  yes
<bekks> max999: Yes.
<max999> ty =)
<dr_willis> If you know you got a 64bit hardware.. use 64bit :)
<kanha> I had folder named extas in my home directory but its not showing.How can i recover it?
<Krambiorix> hi, when i use Nautilus to connect to my server via SSH, i always get the error: ssh program unexpectedly exited.... What can i do???
<TomyLobo> Max401 unless all the software you want to use is 32 bit
<TomyLobo> max999*
<TomyLobo> that mostly applies to closed-source software though
<TomyLobo> Krambiorix does it work with regular ssh?
<yeats> kanha: what happened to it?
<Krambiorix> TomyLobo, yes
<TomyLobo> Krambiorix i dunno what nautilus uses... sftp or scp?
<TomyLobo> and once you found that out. does that work?
<Krambiorix> TomyLobo, sftp
<galacticboy> hi i am trying to make a persistent USB using ubuntu, i have 4 GB, 3 GB persistent Flash drive, my problem is after installing  few applications it says no disk space to install when i tried to install through terminal. How can it take 2 GB when i installed app of only 500 MB?  Please Help.
<TomyLobo> sftp might be disabled on the server
<angs> does anyone know what directory does the libusb headers should be located?
<kanha> yeats: i don't know its not showing there.. along with that i lost some files from pictures and Documents directory too..
<rollitup> I hard-rebooted my Ubuntu desktop today and it stopped booting
<nlux> galacticboy: is it rw?
<galacticboy> yes RW
<TomyLobo> i got to leave now though, good luck, max999
<galacticboy> created using Linux Live USB Creator
<uncledeath> Hi folks, I have a strange problem. I am upgrading my home server (Core2Duo E6600, 4GB DDR2, 2x 500GB SATA HDD). A few days ago I set it up with software raid and lvm and it worked fine until it started freezing on any IO related stuff. I have 0,1% CPU usage and loads greater than 10! If any disk operation occurs my system is inresponsive, it takes 5 minutes to log onto it.
<yeats> kanha: what happened to your system since you last saw the files/directories?  any system crashes? updates/upgrades?
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  your flash is 4gb in size and you are using a 3gb persistant file?  The apt-cache dirctory is most likely taking a lot of space.
<uncledeath> I am reinstalling my system for the 10-th time and still no success. Now it is stuck on "setting mdadm"
<MonkeyDust> uncledeath  try #ubuntu-server
<uncledeath> and I can see that is is resync'ing md
<uncledeath> ok thanks
<IcePee> Hello, I have a boot problem. But no-one could answer. So I'm trying again. Got a RAID1 root array in BTRFS with a LVM swap volume. The BTRFS array also has boot. The porblem is, I can boot off one member in degraded mode (if I take out the root mirror), But I can't do likewise off the Rootmirror disk. I get the grub menu but whenever I attempt a boot, the computer freezes. I'm usung Ubuntu 12.10. The Grub command is: linux /@/vmlinuz roo
<IcePee> t=UUID=<long string> ro rootflags=degraded,subvol=@ quiet splash $vt_handoff. The mirror works, but it seems that the server freezes whenever it trys to mount rw. It's odd, as the livecd froze when I attempted to mount degraded ro
<galacticboy> ok my doubt is how come a backtrack linux fits in  3 GB  with lot of apps and why not my same flash drive can't hold that much if i install in the same flash drive?
<MonkeyDust> galacticboy  backtrack is not supported here
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  your cache directory can get huge...
<galacticboy> i know i am just giving example
<dr_willis> look and see..
<kanha> yeats: nothing i was just using pytest for a simple test.but it shows that files doesn't exit and when i checked then some files where missing.but when i open my laptop all those files where there and they are important files
<galacticboy> i want a usb key with all the apps i want in it custom installation through apt-get install
<yeats> kanha: well files don't delete themselves... do you have backups?
<IcePee> it's almost like the kernel crashes.
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  every time you install somthing the .deb packages it downloaded are cached to that drive as well... check your cache and see ifits whats taking up space.
<IcePee> as it doen't even accept ctrl-alt-del
<galacticboy> ok clearing cache will fix the issue?
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  no idea.. TRY it and see..
<kanha> yeats: No i just had recently installed ubuntu 12.10 and moved everything from my backup to this
<dr_willis> the cache can get quiet large
<yeats> kanha: okay - step one is to set up some sort of regular backup of your important files - I would back up now in case this indicates some sort of system problem
<MonkeyDust> galacticboy  is this what you want? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467012/
<galacticboy> ok my doubt is how come a backtrack linux fits in  3 GB  with lot of apps and why not my same flash drive can't hold that much if i install in the same flash drive?
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  could be they are doing somthing differnt..
<dr_willis> galacticboy:  we dont know what they do.. go ask in their channel
<yeats> kanha: then you might try booting up your system with a live CD/USB and running filesystem checks, etc.
<dr_willis> again.. im guessing its how the cache is handled.
<galacticboy> i want to do it for ubuntu that's why i am asking
<dr_willis> id dump the 4 gb flash and get a bigger one and do a full normal install...
<galacticboy> why need of different distro for me when i can do everything in ubuntu?
<kanha> yeats: then what next?
<dr_willis> 4gb is barely enough to do any real work
<yeats> galacticboy: you're the one who keeps mentioning backtrack, right?
<galacticboy> not exactly back track it's just a example
<MonkeyDust> galacticboy  type /join #backtrack-linux
<nlux> oh those pentesters...
<galacticboy> there if i go and ask i want to do in ubuntu they will direct here! I am in the middle of OS
<dr_willis> ask them what they do differntly galacticboy ....
<nlux> then go to ##linux
<yeats> kanha: I don't know how you removed the files, and since you don't either, they may be just gone (unless you have the resources to do/pay someone to do forensic recovery)
<galacticboy> You guys are very bad in customization
<kanha> yeats: oh
<galacticboy> Anyone can use Ubuntu as it is. I need to change how i need that's what linux means.
<dr_willis> If you want the most customizeable usb flash drive. do a full install to a bigger flash drive. The live-persistant setup is not ment for long term ussage
<dr_willis> If its the cache taking up space then set up a script to clean it out at boot.
<MonkeyDust> galacticboy  if you find out how to do what you want, then you are the expert
<galacticboy> ok thanks for the info.
<galacticboy> LOL!!!!
<galacticboy> I'll share it for the Open Source! :)
<xgoo> :v
<galacticboy> Bye now, need to experiment a lot!
<IcePee> I messaged earlier about my boot problem. But no-one could answer. So I'm trying again. Got a RAID1 root array in BTRFS with a LVM swap volume. The BTRFS array also has boot. The porblem is, I can boot off one member in degraded mode (if I take out the root mirror), But I can't do likewise off the Rootmirror disk. I get the grub menu but whenever I attempt a boot, the computer freezes. I'm usung Ubuntu 12.10.
<riderplus> in gnome 3 ubuntu 12.10 my usb is seen only under /proc/partitions
<IcePee> he Grub command is: linux /@/vmlinuz root=UUID=<long string> ro rootflags=degraded,subvol=@ quiet splash $vt_handoff. The mirror works, but it seems that the server freezes whenever it trys to mount rw. It's odd, as the livecd froze when I attempted to mount degraded ro
<riderplus> it doesn't mount it automatically
<nlux> riderplus put it in the fstab
<dwatkins> What kind of filesystem does it have, riderplus?
<riderplus> dwatkins: I don't know but windows 7 detects
<riderplus> how to check it?
<extor> I'm looking for a decent editor that can support UTF-8
<riderplus> extor gedit
<yeats> extor: gedit?
<uncledeath> try geany
<extor> russian characters show up as gibberish in gedit
<riderplus> dwatkins how to check filesystem type>
<riderplus> ?
<IcePee> riderplus, dmesg|tail
<riderplus> i only see it in /proc/partitions
<tapas> i get all kinds of x server lockups since my upgrade to 12.10
<RangerBob> you mean something like sfdisk riderplus?
<riderplus>  56.857533] scsi 5:0:0:0: >Direct-Access     IT1165   USB Flash Disk   0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<riderplus> [   56.859596] sd 5:0:0:0: >Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<tapas> i'll try a clean 12.10 install
<riderplus>  Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<nlux> vfat is 0x0b or 0x0c?
<riderplus> [   56.872511]  sdc: sdc1
<riderplus> [   56.892866] sd 5:0:0:0: >[sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<riderplus> RangerBob: what's with sfdisk?
<RangerBob> are you trying to list partitions on a device?
<IcePee> RangerBob, I think he want's to know the FS
<riderplus> the device shows only under /proc/partitions
<riderplus> I want it to pop up on my desktop
<riderplus> when I insert it
<riderplus> it happens with other usb flashes
<IcePee> riderplus, does it mantualy mount?
<riderplus> with this one no
<max999> something is weird here. trying to create a ubuntu liveusb, gparted / usb-creator dont recognize the stick correctly, they show me a 1gb partition but dont recognize the whole stick (2 gb), i can see the other partition in the filemanager without problems though.
<riderplus> IcePee: i haven't tried
<IcePee> riderplus, if it manually mounts Ubuntu recognises it.
<RangerBob> Hrm, don't use gnome 3 so can't help you there.  I'd assume it would work like 2 did though unless you've disabled it via something like gconf?
<nlux> does the ntfs-3g work well under linux? I want a partition that can be accessed by both ubuntu and windows and 0x0b is not detected..
<riderplus> RangerBob: and how can I re-enable it?
<RangerBob> Maybe this would help?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/97311/gnome-nautilus-usb-automount-not-working
<IcePee> RangerBob, can you set automount per device?
<Ririshi> Hello. I made a bootable USB of Lubuntu and I tried to boot it, but it seems that my laptop (HP Mini 2133) doesn't recognize the bootable USB as a bootable one. It gives me this error: "Verwijder schijven of media Druk op een toets" which means "Remove disks or media Press a key"
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  how did you make the usb?
<RangerBob> a quick googling looks like a lot of people have issues with usb automount and 3
<Ririshi> dr_willis: I have tried it using UNetBootin, LiLi, Universal USB Installer and Rufus.
<Ririshi> RangerBob: usb automount and 3? what do you mean?
<Boreeas_> I have a file called xulrunner-bin in /opt/xulrunner. ls shows me the file, as does dir, and I can tabcomplete it. But when I try to execute it, I get "bash: /opt/xulrunner/xulrunner-bin: No such file or directory"
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas_  xul is firefox related
<srhb> Ririshi: From which system are you using unetbootin?
<dr_willis> Ririshi: You could try a imageing tool i guess. but it sounds more like the pc is just not trying to boot from that flash at all.
<Ririshi> srhb: I made it on Windows 7, using it for Lubuntu
<Boreeas_> MonkeyDust: But the file not being found is ubuntu-related
<RangerBob> Sorry Ririshi, was talking to someone else
<Ririshi> dr_willis: what is that, an imageing tool? Sorry I'm dumb :p
<Ririshi> RangerBob: oh, sorry, my fault.
<RangerBob> nah I should have been more specific
<Ririshi> RangerBob: I didn't read the message above mine ;p
<epzil0n> Ririshi: long shot maybe, but try usb 2.0 if you used a usb 3 port ;) i couldn't boot from my external optical drive due to that.. odd but that's what happen
<Ririshi> epzil0n: this is a 4 yr old laptop xD
<epzil0n> :D
<Ririshi> epzil0n: maybe.. idk for sure xD but it's old lolz
<epzil0n> Ririshi: never mind then, but some usb sticks just wont work, i know my really old ones doesn't
<Ririshi> epzil0n: Ehm.. I'm using Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 4 GB..
<Ririshi> epzil0n: I'm not sure how old it is..
<epzil0n> Ririshi: how did you format it before using unetbootin in windows?
<Ririshi> epzil0n: FAT32 i think
<Ririshi> I used Rufus the last time btw
<epzil0n> Ririshi: ok, that's what i always do first on windows so then that aint the issue
<epzil0n> Ririshi: there's this win32 imagewriter too maybe worth trying?
<Ririshi> soo..
<Ririshi> epzil0n: which one?
<epzil0n> Ririshi: i can't use unetbootin for debian had to use that instead https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer
<epzil0n> Ririshi: think it was that one.. i'll check again
<nlux> welp, what does ubuntu use for torrenting magnets?
<SpaceRocket> full disk encryption option in the Ubuntu 12.10 installation doesn't allow creation of separate /home parition, so how to do that?
<Ririshi> epzil0n: the problem is, my pc doesn't seem to even try to boot from the USB.. ):
<cfhowlett> nlux: several options.  transmission is the default torrent manager in xubuntu.
<snadge> what does it mean if ubiquity crashes during install of 12.10?
<nlux> cfhowlett: it doesn't seem to support torrents :<
<snadge> File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py", line 1238, in on_partition_list_new_activate
<epzil0n> Ririshi: and you have enabled that in bios i guess?
<nlux> cfhowlett: I mean.. magnets.
<DJones> nlux: Transmission works fine with magnet links
<Ririshi> epzil0n: there is no option for booting from usb in the bios ): I did set boot sequence.
<nlux> oh my bad thanks DJones, cfhowlett
<epzil0n> Ririshi: sometimes you need to hit f8 or maybe esc key it can be different from one computer to another
<riderplus> IcePee: the disk is in FAT32 format
<riderplus> I tried installing and uninstalling usbmount and pmount
<antonio_> for some reason openshot isn't opening...
<antonio_> hmm..funny play on words :D
<riderplus> it still doesn't pop up on my desktop
<Ririshi> epzil0n: to choose the USB to boot off? That's F9 here, it says in the startup splash screen.
<epzil0n> Ririshi: you can also try to update bios and that way get new features.. check the manufacturer support pages ;)
<epzil0n> Ririshi: yeah, on my desktop it's f8 and then i have to choose boot from usb zip i think it says, odd but that's the way it is there
<riderplus> should I format it in other format?
<antonio_> this is what happens when I type openshot in terminal
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/QLK3FbGu
<riderplus> :)
<Ririshi> epzil0n: I have no acces to CDs or smth.. So I tried to flash the bios.. with an USB >.< and just like my bootables.. it just doesn't boot ): So.. Search for HP Mini 2133 bios
<Ririshi> epzil0n: that way, you get to the hp support site..
<riderplus> it doesn't mount automatically in gnome 2 either
<silv3r_m00n> I need to convert mp3 to ogg, what would be the best program to use ?
<keon> Hi there I have Ubuntu 12.04 x64 and when I purge wine it still exists even after reboot. I'm trying to start over from scratch.
<dr_willis> keon:  still exists where? using apt to remove wine will NOT remove any windows installed apps that are in the users .wine directory
<xgoo> silv3r_m00n avidemux
<cfhowlett> keon: purging wine will not remove the program entry from the menu
<keon> dr_willis, as in after reboot I can still run "wine" and it's still there
<riderplus> I can only mount it automatically
<dr_willis> the wine apps install to .wine normally and they have some icons in some other directory in the users home
<riderplus> manuallu
<riderplus> manually sorry
<silv3r_m00n> xgoo: when I try to open the mp3 file in avidemux it says could not open file
<riderplus> it doesn't mount it automatically
<dr_willis> keon:  try 'which wine' to see what the path is to wine
<riderplus> I tried all stuff
<epzil0n> Ririshi: bummer
<keon> dr_willis Something went wrong with wine so I'm removing wine. I know how to remove a directory containing the files. I've done it multiple times already.
<Ririshi> epzil0n: hmmz?
<antonio_> damnit
<antonio_> this is starting to piss me off
<riderplus> if I do sudo gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1
<riderplus> I get No volume for device file /dev/sdc1
<lotuspsychje> i sometimes get a purple boot screen freeze (not able to load login screen) so after reboot its fixed, how can i solve this?
<epzil0n> Ririshi: well i got a hp too but i also got this external drive so i could update that way
<keon> dr_willis the reason why I state something has gone wrong with wine itself that everytime I erase the prefix and start a fresh new one the programs that use to work do not work anymore.
<epzil0n> Ririshi: isn't there a windows app that can flash bios then?
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know how to read SMART error ? or anything more simplicity ?
<Ririshi> epzil0n: I do have an external drive, but it's at home.. I'm in Japan now (: But without lubuntu ): only stupid win7 which this laptop cannot handle very well..
<xgoo> silv3r_m00n : avidemux for video converter.. emm have you try search the app on linuxappfinder.com ?
<dr_willis> Night all.. will BBL.
<Ririshi> epzil0n: idk.. i'll serach
<epzil0n> Ririshi: found this tool but check for your model http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4097331&prodNameId=4097332&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-82430-1
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know how to read SMART error ? or anything more simplicity ? those raw data ....
<epzil0n> Ririshi: by the looks of it The WinFlash Utility works in windows environment so what is you computers name?
<Ririshi> epzil0n: HP Mini 2133
<lvleph> Can someone help me debug why it appears that my graphics driver is crashing?
<lvleph> All I know is that I keep getting a message from XBMC that says I need openGL hardware acceleration. The only way to fix it is restart the computer.
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know how to read SMART error ? or anything more simplicity ? those raw data ....?
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  is this useful? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Ririshi> epzil0n: I'll try if that app thing works.
<epzil0n> Ririshi: after googling it seems that you can only  change the BIOS option to the boot from removable disk option and i can't see that it can boot from a usb stick at all but that WinFlash utility could work, worth a try anyways
<epzil0n> Ririshi: if it's so that it can't boot from a usb flashdrive it's very dumb to say the least since it doesn't got a optical drive, hello how did they think there?
<Ririshi> epzil0n: it extracted the stuff and then stopped..
<bugtraq> heelo
<disharmonic> Hey guys. Happy holidays
<Ririshi> heelo bugtraq
<Ririshi> Thanks disharmonic
<Ririshi> Same to you (:
<xgoo> happy holydays :)
<Dessimat0r> great, ubuntu crashed in the middle of the installer with an 'unrecoverable error'
<Dessimat0r> grrr
<epzil0n> Ririshi: ok, maybe your only option is to boot from your external drive then when you are back home :(
<jparnell8839> anybody use precise on a touchscreen device?
<Ririshi> epzil0n: just arrived here -.- it's 2 weeks til I get back.. and that's on the last sunday.. and the next monday I have school again ):
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust i still dont understand those value
<jparnell8839> anybody use precise on a touchscreen device? I'm having a weird input issue where ubuntu is acting like the enter key is being held down
<disharmonic> some computers have different settings in Bios for USB boot devices. It's not always the obvious choice that works with your drive
<Ririshi> epzil0n: then why does the official HP software have a function to make a FreeDOS bootable USB to get the BIOS flashed?
<disharmonic> Btw is there any ppa that carries e17 stable?
<epzil0n> Ririshi: hm, well maybe that only applies to flashing bios.. i'm just guessing
<Ririshi> epzil0n: I tried that thing.. and my USB is refused to boot..
<meh> does anyone know how to turn on xdesktop? Is there a command in terminal to do so? Thanks.
<epzil0n> Ririshi: then i'm not sure ubuntu will run well on that computer, how much ram did you have there and what graphics?
<disharmonic> startx
<tobbegardner> hi, need help understanding raid5 and mdadm... have created a raid5 out of three (3) disks, each 3TB big... however, when looking with mdadm --detail /dev/md0 I get the following figures: "array size: 4397GB, used dev size: 2198GB". I expected my device to be ~6TB in size...
<Ririshi> epzil0n: I've got 2 GB RAM so that's no problem, especially with lubuntu. and the Graphics: S3 Chrome9 HC iGP
<testerr> guys
<Ririshi> tobbegardner: 4.3 + 2.1 = 6.4? just guessin' ;[p
<testerr> tell me how to view start up log
<disharmonic> afaik chrome linux drivers are a pita
<Ririshi> but what does that have to do with my capabilites of booting off usb? -.-
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust , anyhow  the wiki helps http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust ,thanks
<cigol> does anyone use linux mint 14 ? some opinions for me ?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tobbegardner> Ririshi: But what does "used" in this context mean?! I have not put anything on the dev yet... And looking with fdisk -l /dev/md0 gives me info saying "4397GB"
<epzil0n> Ririshi: ok, well that should work and lubunut uses lxde so i think that wont be a bigger issue
<epzil0n> Ririshi: i got Macpup on my ultrabook now using the enlightenment environment, rally snappy and builds upon puppy precise i think :P
<Ririshi> what?
<Ririshi> I fail @ linux distros.. xD
<testerr> anyone know how to check when was last log in or shut down ?
<Ririshi> The only one I know is ubuntu ;p
<SolarisBoy> tobbegardner: where you perhaps looking to make a striped disk set rather than the raid5 array, striped would pool the disks making about 6TB on the raid vol
<MonkeyDust> testerr  type last
<Dex7er> can you help me please..?? i have this erorr ..: The file '/root/npp.6.2.3.Installer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<SolarisBoy> albeit striped will provide no parity or redundancy just speed tobbegardner
<disharmonic> Ririshi, puppy is a lightweight linux distro. From epzil0n post i assume they moved from a debian base to a ubuntu base. So it's a customized lightweight ubuntu derivative
<trexyz> hi guys
<Ririshi> epzil0n: is there a possibility that a custom bios will get me to bootin from an USB?
<SolarisBoy> but you have about n-1 space for your disks on raid5 tobbegardner to explain the size in the ending to you and why it's not 6TB - some is used for parity/redundancy
<bpietro> Dex7er: you must mark by hand this file as executable (chmod u+x <filename>)
<epzil0n> Ririshi: http://macpup.org/ ;)
<trexyz> i have a the following problem: when i want to connect to my machine the following error is thrown
<trexyz> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<larst> hey
<epzil0n> Ririshi: not sure, i wouldn't mess with that.. i sould wait until i got home and then use your external optical drive instead
<b33nj> hi
<testerr> monkeyDust how to check what causes my pc auto shutdown ?
<cfhowlett> b33nj: greetings
<trexyz> is there a fix for this issue?
<b33nj> cfhowlett: hi again
<cfhowlett> b33nj: what's the issue?
<MoL0ToV> ola
<disharmonic> Ririshi, does you bios have any options for booting from USB? like USB-HDD etc
<disharmonic> ?
<trexyz> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<SolarisBoy> trexyz: fix the user directory permissions
<Ririshi> disharmonic: nope. I can only select boot sequence..
<trexyz> can u be more precise
<SolarisBoy> it can't be world writeable or fix your vsftpd config to allow_writeable_chroot = YES
<SolarisBoy> trexyz: the users directory is writeable and the vsftpd settings probably default top not allow it
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i hear my laptop fans noise all the time
<testerr> mayi know what is this ? CRON[11247]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<cfhowlett> b33nj: Someone else will know about that than I do...
<SolarisBoy> chmod a-w /home/user *or* allow_writable_chroot=YES
<trexyz> ths SolarisBoy
<trexyz> allow_writable_chroot=YES is not working for me
<testerr> CRON[11247]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) is this auto generated by ubuntu ?
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i think they are kinda broken
<trexyz> i'm using EHCP on my machine
<SolarisBoy> trexyz: try with writeable in that case
<SolarisBoy> allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<b33nj> cfhowlett: how can i repair them?
<KenetJervet> hi new to IRC
<cigol> KenetJervet: hi
<SolarisBoy> in the two versions of vspftpd they spell writeable diff lol.. so try allow_writeable_chroot=YES if allow_writable_chroot=YES didn't work however...
<cfhowlett> b33nj: if it's a hardware issue, buy and replace.
<testerr> anyone know ?
<cfhowlett> KenetJervet: greetings
<SolarisBoy> you should probaly remove world writeable perms from some users dir anyway.
<KenetJervet> how can i list all channels?
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i don't know where i could buy a fan for my laptop
<cfhowlett> b33nj: but I'd recommend you try to lube the fans before replacing
<trexyz> allow_writeable_chroot=YES or allow_writable_chroot=YES
<trexyz> are not working
<cfhowlett> b33nj: research lubricating your fan for your specific make/model.  Replacement parts?  I'd start with Fry's or ebay.
<KenetJervet> sorry i really don't know how to use this s***
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i would better know how to repair them myself
<SolarisBoy> heh
<disharmonic> Ririshi, could be it doesn't like your flash drive then or it could be a BIOS bug. I had an old Atom board that came with a faulty bios and wouldn't boot from flash drives until you ubdated the BIOS
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i hear annoying noise from fans, very annoying
<SolarisBoy> can you show me the config and the error and the permissions on the user directory on pastebin? thanks
<cfhowlett> b33nj: find the repair manual for your lappy.  Might be on the owner's CDROM
<tobbegardner> SolarisBoy: raid5 should (in theory) provide me with n-1 capacity... 3-1 = 2 disks in capacity, 3rd disk used as parity...
<SolarisBoy> tobbegardner: correct.
<testerr> CRON[11247]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<emr> Hello, i'm trying open wan ip for mysql, so i edited my.cnf, setted bind-address and commented out skip-networking, however its not working mysql accepting connection from localhost
<testerr> guys what was that ?
<Ririshi> disharmonic: So.. How am I going to flash the bios if I don't have acces to USB booting? This netbook doesn't have an optical drive and I have no external one here..
<disharmonic> b33nj, could be it accumulated dust or one of the fans is dying
<b33nj> cfhowlett: that's not a problem. i have already disassembled it
<cfhowlett> b33nj: oh.  Ok.
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i have taken out the fan
<b33nj> cfhowlett: there were a lot of dust
<cfhowlett> b33nj: http://www.ehow.com/how_12161763_lubricate-different-types-computer-fans.html
<disharmonic> Ririshi, well if it turns out it's a bios issue that could get tricky. Mine was a desktop board so i connected an old floppy drive i had lying around
<max999> what to apt-get to have flash in firefox in 12.10?
<cfhowlett> b33nj: http://www.ehow.com/how_6890835_quiet-laptop-fan.html
<max999> flashplugin-installer isnt avaible.
<b33nj> cfhowlett: the noise is not usual
<SolarisBoy> trexyz: please pastebin it and not pm it =)
<cfhowlett> b33nj: so it's unusual?  meaning?
<testerr> is someone hacking my system ?
<KenetJervet> just download the libflashplayer.so somewhere and place it in plugin folder
<trexyz> allow_writeable_chroot=YES listen=YES anonymous_enable=NO local_enable=YES write_enable=YES local_umask=022 dirmessage_enable=YES xferlog_enable=YES connect_from_port_20=YES nopriv_user=vsftpd chroot_local_user=YES secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd pam_service_name=vsftpd rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem guest_enable=YES guest_username=vsftpd local_root=/var/www/vhosts/$USER user_sub_token=$USER virtual_use_local_privs=YES user
<testerr> noone can help
<l057c0d3r> max999, get ubuntu restricted extras..  or lubuntu or kubuntu  which ever flavor you are using.. but get the restricted extras
<SolarisBoy> testerr: thats a very normal message
<max999> l057c0d3r, how
<l057c0d3r> max999 open the software center
<l057c0d3r> type restricted extras
<testerr> solarisboy , why there's a cron running when i didn't set any cron or running a server ?
<Ririshi> disharmonic: dang it..
<l057c0d3r> and install the one for your flavor
<max999> l057c0d3r, thanks
<b33nj> cfhowlett: as if someone would turn chainsaw on
<Ririshi> well i'm off..
<SolarisBoy> testerr: there are many cron jobs on the server by default
<cfhowlett> b33nj: that's sounds like a replacement warning to me ...
<disharmonic> If you can borrow a flsh drive from a friend try that
<testerr> solarisboy , i don't install any server
<disharmonic> too late
<SolarisBoy> testerr: ls -R /etc/cron.* and you will see
<SolarisBoy> testerr: your not paying attention
<rollitup> i was having issues with booting after I hard rebooted today
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i tried to search for a replacement but had no result
<rollitup> i wasn't able to get the Ubuntu and Win 7 boot list
<NoorideeNAE> hello :)
<SolarisBoy> server/desktop doesn't matter and on ubuntu are in general the same minus the default setup - they both have default crons setup
<Dex7er> Hello
<rollitup> so i booted using USB stick and then ran the boot-repair utility
<KenetJervet> NoorideeNAE: hi
<rollitup> and now am able to boot to Ubuntu but win 7 is not showin in the boot list
<NoorideeNAE> KenetJervet: how is it going?
<NoorideeNAE> Dex7er: whats up?
<max999> if i press alt+f2 and enter something, lets say terminal, it shows terminal in results but i cant click it or do anything to start it. what am i doing wrong?
<epzil0n> rollitup: run sudo update-grub in a terminal ;)
<Dex7er> NoorideeNAE nothing :D
<KenetJervet> NoorideeNAE: new to IRC
<b33nj> cfhowlett: i am going to try to lubricate the fans
<rollitup> i did it but still it does not show up
<trexyz> regarding my vsftp issue is there a fix?
<trexyz> :)
<NoorideeNAE> KenetJervet: same here. good luck
<NoorideeNAE> Dex7er: better than something bad :P
<epzil0n> rollitup: ok, that should have found it
<SolarisBoy> trexyz: have you posted the info to pastebin yet?
<epzil0n> rollitup: where do you have grub mbr?
<KenetJervet> NoorideeNAE: and poor english
<cfhowlett> b33nj: do what you can.
<rollitup> epzil0n: is there a way to find that out ?
<NoorideeNAE> KenetJervet: good luck everyone over here is kind.
<Kaapa> hello there. Since the upgrade to 12.10 my battery live is much lower than used to be on 12.04
<Kaapa> anything I can do to look about this?
<KenetJervet> is the `nickname:` some routine to follow?
<disharmonic> There's no PPA for the official E17 release?
<max999> KenetJervet, it highlights the message for the recipient if you add his name.
<Kaapa> I added to cmdline this options, that worked on the previous: acpi_osi=Linux pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1
<NoorideeNAE> KenetJervet: sorta.
<trexyz> SolarisBOy here is the link http://pastebin.com/exw54jXW
<KenetJervet> is there any shortcut rather than type in his nickname?
<epzil0n> rollitup: not sure about grub 2, but when you used boot repair utility did you just hit repair or did you do something else?
<max999> KenetJervet, type the starting letters and press tab
<rollitup> i just ran repair
<epzil0n> ok
<NoorideeNAE> exactly!
<KenetJervet> max999, NoorideeNAE , oh that helps!
<NoorideeNAE> KenetJervet: you got it?
<NoorideeNAE> ok
<epzil0n> rollitup: probably mbr then
<NoorideeNAE> lol
<rollitup> also i had to change the sata cable of my HD coz the first two three attempts of boot-repair did not work
<mashbro> I installed gnome-shell via software manager but I can't find it as an option after I log out and back in.
<KenetJervet> thanks
<testerr> what is this popularity-contest ?
<max999> KenetJervet, that works in terminals too. its really helpfull.
<mashbro> testerr: I saw it while the installation was going on.
 * NoorideeNAE Merry Christmas!
<epzil0n> rollitup: i just wonder because if you had windows bootloader managing your boot before then it's overwritten..
<max999> KenetJervet, even works in windows ;-)
<b33nj> cfhowlett: which oil is best for lubricating a laptop fan?
<Dessimat0r> the ubuntu installer crashed again
<testerr> mashbro , what do you mean
<max999> cfhowlett, baby oil! jk.
<KenetJervet> max999, yap i know that in terminals
<cfhowlett> b33nj: NOT babyoil!
<KenetJervet> max999, this is smart
<Kaapa> d
<b33nj> haha
<NoorideeNAE> who knows php?
<NoorideeNAE> :D
<Dessimat0r> i should probably do a memtest on this sucker
<KenetJervet> max999, also how can i use the same nickname next time?
<cigol> NooriedeNAE: me
<NoorideeNAE> cigol: how did you learn it?
<mashbro> KenetJervet: Register the nickname and use it.
<max999> KenetJervet, are you using a client like xchat?
<NoorideeNAE> cigol: i wanna start from the 0 any hints?
<cfhowlett> b33nj: I've never done it, but I know I saw some specialty oil at Fry's.  I'd have to say ask a computer builder in your area.
<KenetJervet> yea using xchat
<rollitup> no i had this dual booting since past 6 months
<rollitup> and everything was working fine until today
<max999> KenetJervet, go to xchat > server list and enter your data there
<mashbro> KenetJervet: Once you register the nick, you can use it every time as you wish.
<b33nj> cfhowlett: okay, thanks for the help
<mashbro> You just need to identify
<rollitup> i had first installed Win 7 and then Ubuntu thats what i remember following a help article
<max999> *network list
<cfhowlett> b33nj: good luck
<SolarisBoy> trexyz: looking at https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf.html i no longer see those writeable options - you should probably check that the user dirs under /var/www/vhosts/ are permissioned/owned properly
<trexyz> oky, thx SolarisBoy
<b33nj> cfhowlett: what irc client are you using?
<cigol> NorideeNAE: I can recommend you any simple framework. It is good method to learn php and mysql together.
<tobbegardner> SolarisBoy, did some googling and will not look into using parted instead of fdisk... fdisk seems to limit the size to 2.2TB for the disks
<NoorideeNAE> guys any tips how to start coding php?
<KenetJervet> max999, mashbro , how does the server know it's me not anyone else?
<cfhowlett> b33nj: xcat
<tobbegardner> SolarisBoy, did some googling and will not look into using parted instead of fdisk... fdisk seems to limit the size to 2.2TB for the disks
<cfhowlett> b33nj: xchat
<mrout> more like BLOATBUNTU
<NoorideeNAE> cigol: i just installed ubuntu yesterday. but dont know what to do right now
<MonkeyDust> NoorideeNAE  getting used to it
<max999> KenetJervet, someone wrote you about registering =) if you register the server knows its you
<mashbro> Anyone else can also use your nick if you don't register it. Once you register it, you'll need a password (which only you will know) to login.
<cigol> NoorideeNAE: Zend Framework is very good but very hard, therefore maybe the best fw for you, kohana, codeigniter, cakephp ?
<max999> KenetJervet, you need to provide a password then (but you can automate this step)
<mrout> gnubuntu <-- does this exist? might be more respecting of your freedoms than ubuntu
<mashbro> So if the password validates, then the server knows it's you. :)
<KenetJervet> max999, so if i don't register, this nickname will be released right?
<testerr> one last question is this auto generate by system or manually entered  ?
<testerr> CRON[11247]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<NoorideeNAE> cigol: how to install those fw?
<MonkeyDust> mrout  wrong channel
<max999> KenetJervet, yes, if you use /nick something now i could take KenetJervet
<cigol> NoorideeNAE: do you know mysql ?
<NoorideeNAE> cigol: not proffesional
<KenetJervet> max999, thanks. but i found nowhere to enter my password in xchat
<max999> KenetJervet, you can do it manually and there are 2 ways to automate it
<NoorideeNAE> cigol: less than good.
<mrout> KenetJervet: do /msg ChanServ HELP REGISTER
<rollitup> epzil0n: do u think this is resolvable >
<cigol> NoorideeNAE: first install XAMPP package which have php, apache and mysql. I can recommend xampp http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<max999> KenetJervet, if you go xchat network list and edit the server we are on you can provide your password there to automate it (you need to register first though). or you create a file to be executed at start (someone recommended this once to me as the other way seems to not work on evry server.. not sure)
<NoorideeNAE> okay lunching Vbox
<cigol> NoorideeNAE: xampp works very well on ubuntu.
<KenetJervet> max999, mrout : thanks a lot. :)
<SolarisBoy> tobbegardner: the software raid is constucted of partitons and not disks?
<mashbro> KenetJervet: Automating the login process is much better :)
<testerr> so no one knows the answer  ?
<joey> whats the question
<SolarisBoy> testerr: about cron?
<SolarisBoy> testerr: thats a system message it's normal it says the command cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly was run if you run the ls command i told you will see whats in that folder /etc/cron.hourly
<KenetJervet> ?
<nlux> what did I miss?
<KenetJervet> sorry XD
<NoorideeNAE> god! ubuntu is so slow when i use via VBox
<max999> if i press alt+f2 and enter something, lets say terminal, it shows terminal in results but i cant click it or do anything to start it. what am i doing wrong?
<cigol> NoorideeNAE: and when you instal xampp server, then look at cakephp. it probably the simplest framework on the web, which allows you create website very fast (http://cakephp.org/)
<testerr> soalrisboy , it's empty on hourly
<SolarisBoy> testerr: exactly
 * NoorideeNAE Cigol is the real man! :P
<Guest93828> what do emotions have to do with artificial intelligence
<b14d3> !ot | Guest93828
<ubottu> Guest93828: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> testerr: meaning every hour the cron system runs those cron jobs in that folder - if it's emtpy then nothing is being done
<NoorideeNAE> download it via terminal right?
<cigol> NoorideeNAE: in my opinion, it's the best way to start :)
<testerr> solarisboy, that is the last info before my system crush
<SolarisBoy> maybe look a little harder =)
<testerr> i was away and the system down for no appearant reason
<testerr> is there a log has more info and detail in ubuntu that i can see what causing the system down ?
<SolarisBoy> testerr: sure
<max999> testerr, /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<SolarisBoy> testerr: you can try lastlog too sometimes it tells you the condition that it was shutdown on
<UltimaKR> when i try to install lubuntu on my old dimension the cds never work right and i get error messages....i was wondering if usb would be better?
<SolarisBoy> testerr: when looking in those logs - you should have an aim - try to single out a time frame and determine what it is you are looking for
<epzil0n> rollitup: but did you have windows bootloader to manage your systems before? then you can repair it using windows installation cd and open up a command prompt and run /fixboot and /fixmbr if my memory serves me right
<b14d3> !lubuntu | UltimaKR
<ubottu> UltimaKR: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rollitup> yes i did
<KenetJervet> hey guys, i'm back
<epzil0n> rollitup: then install easybcd and add your ubuntu to windows bootloader ;)
<rollitup> i am looking it i can make a Win 7 Installable USB since i had borrowed the CD rom for installing windows
<testerr> solarisboy , lastlog can't be open
<rollitup> what is easybcd ?
<SolarisBoy> testerr: right
<cfhowlett> rollitup: yes, there's a windows tool for that.  Ask in ##windows or search for it.
<SolarisBoy> testerr: use the command last to open that binary log
<solofight> can somebody please open synapatic and check whats the latest version of Git available ?
<epzil0n> rollitup: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<solofight> or where can i know that from ? any URL ?
<SolarisBoy> testerr: hence type "last"
<fackah> blehhh
<UltimaKR> solarisboy: when i try to install lubuntu on my old dimension, the cds never seem to work (i always get bugs and the screen goes black after i click "install lubuntu")...is that a problem with the disks or the pc?
<KenetJervet> rollitup, is it something that helps make startup menu in windows?
<SolarisBoy> try to find the time that it went down there - and then go into the logs looking around that time
<KenetJervet> like grub?
<rollitup> yeah prolly gonna check it
<mashbro> UltimaKR: PC, I guess
<SolarisBoy> UltimaKR: you can check the md5sum on a cd to ensure it's validity
<speiros> Hello people.
<solofight> guys ! ?
<solofight> can somebody please open synapatic and check whats the latest version of Git available ?
<mashbro> speiros: Hi
<solofight> or where can i know that from ? any URL ?
<epzil0n> rollitup: yes you should be able to make that win7 usb.. but it should be enough just to boot it up from any win7 media cd/usb and enter recovery mode hit r i think it was
<b14d3> !patience | solofight
<ubottu> solofight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rollitup> ok and should i then run those command from dos ?
<speiros> Is this where I come for assistance with my ubuntu upgrade?
<UltimaKR> solarisboy, mashbro: the cd was verified by md5sum; would loading by usb be more reliable?
<SolarisBoy> UltimaKR: try it
<UltimaKR> solarisboy: my dimension does not have the capability to boot from usb though, so do any of you have experience with the PLoP boot manager?
<SolarisBoy> UltimaKR: i would assume if the usb does the same you can start looking at your hardware - i also think that on the live cd's there are actually boot options you can toggle as well
<SolarisBoy> maybe you need a boot flag set or to boot failsafe or soemthing
<cigol> ubottu: is a bot ?
<ubottu> cigol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SolarisBoy> UltimaKR: nope never heard of it lol
<testerr> ahhhhhhhh can't find anything except say crash
<cigol> ubottu: you are very intelligent bot ;)
<ubottu> cigol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speiros> I've upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, and it seems I can't add programs, as some libperl file is missing, but won't upload either
<SolarisBoy> plop - sounds really funny by the way
<SolarisBoy> testerr: in the last output? you see crash?
<testerr> yes
<UltimaKR> solarisboy: yeah it does...this is the link http://www.plop.at/en/plopkexec.html    it's supposed to let me boot from usb despite the fact that my bios are not compatible
<SolarisBoy> testerr: good - now take the relative time of the crash if there and look under /var/log/* for events in that time
<mashbro> solofight: Check the latest stable release here - http://git-scm.com/download
<mashbro> As of now, 1.8.0.2 is the latest.
<cigol> ubottu: does anyone see my post to ubottu except ubottu ?
<ubottu> cigol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speiros> N, I see it too, cigol
<UltimaKR> ubottu: can i pet you?
<ubottu> UltimaKR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mashbro> cigol: everyone does
<solofight> mashbro: yes 1.8.0.2 but is that available in synaptic for installation ?
<mashbro> solofight: Not sure about that, sorry.
<SolarisBoy> thats a good question i actually never checked what version ubuntu ships with
<SolarisBoy> solofight: you can use apt-cache policy or show to query the repos for whats available btw - and compare it to whats on the git-scm site
<solofight> mashbro: no problem - thanks for coming forward to help
<mashbro> solofight: No worries
<solofight> SolarisBoy: if i have a ubuntu box with me right now - i wouldn't ask the question here :(
<tobbegardner> SolarisBoy: Yes, can it be of disks as in /dev/sda and not from partition on the disk /dev/sda1 ??
<SolarisBoy> haha sorry
<solofight> i am stuck with this windows and thought il ask here
<SolarisBoy> tobbegardner: it can be both
<SolarisBoy> well one or the other that is.. but i eblieve if partitions they should be the same size
<SolarisBoy> solofight: this is whats in the ubuntu repo on LTS 12.04 1:1.7.9.5-1 0
<solofight> SolarisBoy: thank you very much
<SolarisBoy> yw
<epzil0n> rollitup: first boot your computer from say win7 cd and go through language, keyboard and time then hit repair this computer, then choose command prompt or what it says, then it should be enough with just /fixboot
<testerr> thanks solarisboy
<SolarisBoy> testerr: yw
<SierraAR> Is it possible to run a wine application, i.e. notepad++, as 'root' so that it has access to edit files that would need sudo/root access?
<epzil0n> rollitup: there are other options too like using the bootrec.exe but i don't think you have to do that..
<rollitup> ok
<epzil0n> rollitup: usually when i done this i used /fixboot and also /fixmbr maybe it's not needed but that's what i done
<speiros> Also, when I upgraded, I had three boxes open in unknown font (they displayed as boxes), so I just closed them without pressing what appeared to be the ok buttons or cancel.  What would they have been, and would this have had anything to do with my not being able to upgrade new stuff?
<epzil0n> rollitup: then i always install say ubuntu bootloader to the ubunut root partition and then boot windows open easybcd and just add a new entry with grub 2 as ubuntu nowadays uses that and then give it a name and just save it.. done ;)
<epzil0n> rollitup: got a triple boot setup like that now and it always works, you can ofc have grub do that but if you for some reason remove ubuntu you are screwed and need to fix windows bootloader again, that's why i always only use windows bootloader
<TheJackaL> hi there
<rollitup> epzilon is there a way to fix this through Ubuntu itself ?
<shomon> hi, how do you make a playlist - a pls file?
<shomon> I have a list of mp3 files created via find . -name "*.mp3"
<syncsys> which opensource software is similer to adobe dreamweaver in feature set ?
<shomon> how do I convert it?
<rollitup> coz at the moment i don't have a CD ROM
<KenetJervet> wtf! how does vbox know to use edition RedHat when i type in CentOS?
<syncsys> I should say similer and competes it
<shomon> syncsys, I guess bluefish + inkscape or maybe anjuta?
<rollitup> but i have the win 7 iso which i am trying to make to a bootable USB using Universal USB installer
<speiros> Not GIMP?
<syncsys> shomon,  which one is best. and what about komposer?
<shomon> but there's nothing that'll do all that really.. You just use an editor with some nice shortcuts and test bits... yeah gimp too...
<epzil0n> rollitup: but you did already try the boot repair utility and as i understand it it didn't work?
<shomon> never used much "k" stuff syncsys
<shomon> so anyone know if there's a script I can pipe a list of files into and generate a pls?
<rollitup> boot repair utility did work thats how i was able to atleast booting back in Ubuntu
<alcaprawn> is there a way to manage fan/speed on ati card without aticonfig?
<alcaprawn> im using barts_ati drivers atm..
<rollitup> but now Win 7 has disappeared from the Boot list
<syncsys> shomon,  k /
<syncsys> shomon,  k ?
<jiwan> hey i am getting a problem in my ubuntu
<shomon> kde: software that usually starts with a K
<jiwan> can anyone help me over here
<shomon> I'm more of the gnome persuasion
<b14d3> !ask | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shomon> well in that area anyway :)
<jiwan> what is dpkg in the ubuntu?
<KenetJervet> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KenetJervet> ubottu, what's !patience
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiwan> i look in many website that terms
<epzil0n> rollitup: the boot repair disk image at least got an option to restore mbr to previous state.. so i have mangage to use that to restore my mbr and get windows back that way
<b14d3> KenetJervet: It's basically so people don't sit there and spam their question.
<shomon> what does dpkg do you mean? It installs individual .deb packages
<SolarisBoy> jiwan: dpkg is a utility for managing debian packages
<rollitup> do u mean the advanced options in boot-repair ?
<KenetJervet> b14d3, XD
<rollitup> i did not touch that
<jiwan> can anyone tell me what is dpkg in linux?
<SolarisBoy> i did
<KenetJervet> jiwan, are you japanese or chinese?
<xgoo> jiwan : dpkg = debian package
<jiwan> s7f ch6fyhUFFPj
<nlux> gnome-panel is so sweet yet so buggy :'(
<jiwan> \ bsidgihf
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, why is our Solaris Boy hanging in #Ubuntu?
<KenetJervet> :D
<SolarisBoy> i like ubuntu
<nlux> how do I move firefox window around on gnome classic?
<DeWabbit> rg
<nlux> it's not maximized yet I can't drag it
<nlux> I can't drag any window at all, they are all fixed
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, me too. i'm looking for a server distro that's debian-style and stable, but not with packages as old as CentOS
<speiros> Can anyone help me with trying to fix this upgrade problem, as I can't fix it and don't know the correct syntax for terminal
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: ubuntu server works well if you just need a simple server - ofcourse there are other options - not many i would put in production...
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, i just tried. chinese network sucks so it never finishes downloading all updates and stuff
<SolarisBoy> centos is nice because a lot of the stuff you find in the enterprise is easily (most times) installed there being it's basically redhat
<nlux> how can I fix this guys? apps are not oppened in a window in gnome classic?
<epzil0n> rollitup: i have only used this one http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/ and then used unetbootin to create a bootable usb then depending of if i wanted to install grub to ubuntu root partition i used advanced options, but i think it's enough to just hit repair and then it tries to repair your mbr and you need to have a network connection to make it work
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me, does 12.10 have gdm installed? I can't find any config files for it, or xdm.
<KenetJervet> i'd prefer to install with a dvd image
<angela_1> speiros: you can try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: sorry to hear that
<epzil0n> rollitup: i don't know if it works the same way in ubuntu.. did you boot from a live usb or what?
<speiros> angela_1 I'll give it a go, and thanks for that, but I have a feeling I typed that.  I'll let you know.
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, XD have got used to it
<syncsys> shomon,  so how do you rate those software. which as being closest to dreamweaver?
<rollitup> yes i had booted from the Ubuntu live usb
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, i'm booting centos inside virtualbox and it's completely stuck
<SolarisBoy> why would it be completely stuck? well centos afaik is pretty big so if you mean stuck like on downloading packages - yea possible
<nlux> guys... what do I do? http://i.imgur.com/lbtQI.png
<Guest22023> what is your question?
<speiros> angela_1 I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libxml - libxml - perl : Depends: perlapi-5.10.0 but it is not installable, Depends: libxml-sax-perl but it is not installed"
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, no, haven't seen the desktop yet, just a wallpaper
<SolarisBoy> nlux: ahh thats what you mean
<KenetJervet> cursor got stuck, not completely, but moves once in a second
<speiros> angela_1 It tells me to try using -f, which I've tried.
<nlux> SolarisBoy: myeah :(
<SolarisBoy> nlux: try gtk-window-decorator --replace
<speiros> sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<speiros> Oops
<epzil0n> rollitup: well as far as i know that should have been enough then, try it once again then and see if windows works after that
<blnk> I am trying to bridge the internet from wlan0 to eth0. I have gottenas far as installing bridge-util and when I type "brctl addif bridge0 wlan0" it says "can't add wlan0 to bridge bridge0: Operation not supported" is there something I'm missing?
<angela_1> speiros: okay let me check it once.
<speiros> Thanks
<LTF> Hello,can someone please tell me if can notice the error in this script http://pastebin.ca/2296804  ,which is based on this onehttp://pastebin.ca/2296806,  the original, the second one works, but the one i modified does not work in the first and second options
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: hmm interesting
<b33nj> hi
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, and btw, i have a mysql server running under mint. is there safe way to migrate the data to centos?
<nlux> SolarisBoy: It doesn't really work
<b33nj> help
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: sure are you doing same versions? and are you doing replication?
<angela_1> speiros: which version do you own?
<b14d3> !ask | b33nj
<ubottu> b33nj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<speiros> angela_1 12.04  I just upgraded from 10.04 yesterday
<rollitup> ok epzil0n I'll try this once again through Ubuntu that I able to boot
<nlux> compiz has closed unexpectedly @SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> nlux: heh
<osmobot> Hi, all!
<osmobot> I have a problem.  Whenever I start the operating system, the keymap defauls to US keyboard. However, I'm using a Finnish keyboard, and I have to go to LXKeymap software to change it into Finnish every time. Is there a way to make it default to Finnish keyb?
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, not exactly the same, but >5.0 for sure, and i'm not using any advanced features, not even stored procedures or views
<SolarisBoy> nlux: is that persistent like after a reboot or logout/in?
<b33nj> i can't boot from my usb stick to install ubuntu on a windows 8 pc
<osmobot> using Lubuntu 12.10 English version
<nlux> I'm not sure let me try @SolarisBoy
<speiros> angela_1 it tells me there's an error code from Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg , and it's (1), if that helps.
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, actually, it's a wordpress database XD
<epzil0n> rollitup: no boot up using the live usb and then run the utility
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: backup folder and take a full mysql dump possibly want to lock tables if the server is busy with clients import dump use the backup as a.. backup =)
<speiros> angela_1 and update-perl-sax-parsers not found
<nlux_> yep SolarisBoy, it's persistent
<angela_1> speiros: So did it get upgraded successfully?
<joey_> b33 do you know how to go into the bios change the bootorder
<speiros> angela_1  I can use it for existing packages, but can't install from synaptic, nor remove, I believe
<SolarisBoy> nlux: thats weird then - had that issue a few versions back on gnome classic but the command i gave you would work for me - in my case it would just happen out of no where maybe if i switched desktops or resized some app
<syncsys> shomon,  so how do you rate those software. which as being closest to dreamweaver?
<SolarisBoy> but it wasn't persistent -
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, XD thanks
<SolarisBoy> yw
<KenetJervet> i'll read about how to lock tables. thanks
<nlux_> SolarisBoy: :( thanks anyways
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: its an argument to the mysqldump command
<nlux_> guess It will be an interesting experience then.
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: --lock-tables i believe
<epzil0n> rollitup: rollitup check here for more options like how you can restore mbr and to my knowledge you have to boot from a live media and not try it inside ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: don't forget any users you have in the mysql database and tables it'self --
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with temperatures on my acer aspire one 725 ... please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2096684
<joey_> how do i get xscreensaver to run at startup
<rollitup> ok epzil0n also the windows 7 options shows up within the advanced settings of boot-repair not that i have touched it
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, yea you're right
<b33nj> my laptop with windows 8 installed won't boot from my usb stick
<angela_1> speiros: I suspect then its a partial work done over there. What you could do is get an ISO image of ubuntu12.04 and install. That wont create any problem like this.
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: so dump that as well dump *dbs* and backup the whole /var/lib/mysql or wherever it's root is and you should be good you can use either or to restore
<nlux_> what's a good compiz alternative?
<nlux_> :s
<SolarisBoy> just ensure it's a full dump
<speiros> angela_1 Is there some way I can install the parsers, so that the perl can be removed and then reinstalled?
<epzil0n> rollitup: well there you have it then.. fix it and then fix ubuntu inside windows with easybcd as i said before
<joey_> you have to hit like f1 or f2 or delete or even f9 try those try f9 or esc when you press the power button keep hittin em fast
<joey_> one will bring up a menu you can pick the usb drive to start from
<epzil0n> rollitup: and shit happens when dealing with windows in dualboot :D
<rollitup> yeah happened twice in the past week
<nlux> SolarisBoy: could it be a driver-related issue?
<KenetJervet> SolarisBoy, thanks a lot. that's after i can get centos work
<joey_> i just dual booted windows 8 with ubuntu just pick install along side windows 8 when you get there
<rollitup> and to make matters more worst i don't have a cd drive
<speiros> angela_1 This is the full report from the terminal after the -f command:     The following packages will be REMOVED:
<speiros>   libxml-libxml-perl
<speiros> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<speiros> After this operation, 1,376 kB disk space will be freed.
<speiros> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<FloodBot1> speiros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> seems more like whatever is drawing windows is flawed - or has a bad setting or something more than drivers
<speiros> (Reading database ... 300056 files and directories currently installed.)
<b33nj> my laptop with windows 8 can't boot from my usb stick to install ubuntu
<nlux> thanks SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> KenetJervet: yw np
<b14d3> b33nj: After reading a bit about your problem, did your laptop come preinstalled with Win8?
<SolarisBoy> nlux: yw
<b33nj> b14d3: no
<angela_1> speiros: for installing you can use: "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" and to remove : "sudo apt-get purge <packagename>" . check if it works.
<KenetJervet> i typed /LIST in the server and wtf it took 3 mins to show all channels
<tapas> so how do i enable the nvidia driver if not using gnome or kde?
<speiros> angela_1 Okay, cool.  Thanks
<joey_> go into windows 8 and in the settings pick advanced startup
<tapas> following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<speiros> I'll try it.
<joey_> idk
<b14d3> b33nj: Then this doesn't entirely apply to you, but read through this (or follow joey_ 's info) http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-system
<b14d3> b33nj: It may give you some ideas and things to try. I admit I don't really know a lot about your problem
<tapas> jockey-text -l tells me there's a driver kmod:nvidia_current
<b33nj> b14d3: okay
<kali_> hi
<tapas> but if i try to enable it with jockey-text -e kmod:nvidia_current it tells me that it failed..
<b33nj> b14d3: the problem is that nothing shows up
<kali_> could anyone help me with poor video playback i am facing
<tapas> and the jockey.log just tells me that the drivers are not existing.
<b14d3> b33nj: That's a very vauge statement. Please clarify
<joey_> hey does anyone know a way to have the xscreensavers app start when ubuntu starts
<tapas> ah dammit, i'll just go into gnome for a second
<b33nj> b14d3: laptop doesn't react to usb stick
<angela_1> speiros: ya just see. :)
<kali_> any website for video codecs.?
<nlux_> it seems to work with no effects SolarisBoy, any ideas on this?
<KenetJervet> kali_, i probably am not able to help, but am interested in your problem
<speiros> angela_1 Yeah, I'll have to try again.  I'm still stuck eh.
<b33nj> b14d3: the primary boot device is set to removable drive
<b14d3> b33nj: Getting closer. Does it not show anything when you are IN Windows, or when you're trying to boot from it?
<b33nj> b14d3: the usb stick is ok, i have just installed ubuntu on another computer
<speiros> angela_1 Thanks though, as I appreciate it.
<b33nj> b14d3: yes, the machine sees it
<b14d3> b33nj: At which point
<joey_> b33 you have to go to advanced startup in windows 8 in the settings or somthing like that or else find the boot menu button or else you just have a bad usb stick copy
<nlux_> http://i.imgur.com/AobgR.png welp
<b33nj> the usb stick is ok
<joey_> try the back usb ports
<joey_> or are you on a laptop
<b33nj> it's a laptop
<b14d3> He's on a laptop
<joey_> whats your laptop model
<b33nj> joey_: asus eee pc
<joey_> netbook
<b33nj> joey_: yeah
<joey_> hold on ill look online real quick for boot menu button
<angela_1> speiros: your welcome :)
<b33nj> b14d3
<b14d3> Yes?
<speiros> angela_1 Come to think of it, does it matter that my installation is on a laptop?
<syncsys> which opensource software is similer to adobe dreamweaver in feature set ?
<rollitup> epzil0n: now that i ran the boot repair tool and choose Restore MBR in the advanced options i go straight in Win 7 without the option to boot into Ubuntu
<b33nj> b14d3: so what next
<syncsys> I should say similer and competes it
<rollitup> maybe now i should run boot-repair again and do the default boot repair what say ?
<joey_> ok well disable boot booster in the bios
<b14d3> b33nj: If I help you while joey_ is looking something up, we may give conflicting information, or work against each other. I was waiting for his next step
<joey_> hit f2 at startup to get into the bios
<speiros> syncsys I used GIMP a few years ago, and could do most stuff (sufficient for my level of experience, which isn't high) that I could do with dreamweaver and fireworks, with even a little photoshop
<angela_1> speiros: No . That should not matter.
<epzil0n> rollitup: well that's why i always make a boot repair disk, but since i'm not at home i don't have it now, but that has saved me countless of times, either reinstalled grub to some linux partition or restored my mbr when it got corrupted due to that i installed some linux distro and the mbr gor overwritten
<speiros> angela_1 Cool.  Thanks again.
<joey_>  then after you disable that save the settings then hit esc key at startup for boot menu
<KenetJervet> centos 6.3 carries firefox 10.0.5
<KenetJervet> and what the fuck is Firefox ESR?
<syncsys> speiros,  ok. what choices do i have as alternatives to dw and how do you rate them?
<syncsys> Spec,  gimp as being on 1?
<osmobot> ~&]
<osmobot> ;5~
<b33nj> joey_: i found quiet boot in bios
<speiros> syncsys I'm not very experienced with it mate, and for two out of three websites that I used, I ended up using a Joomla! template, as they were so well organised.
<syncsys> speiros,  ^
<joey_> hmm online it said boot booster
<syncsys> speiros,  ok. what do you think of bluefish + inkscape or maybe anjuta?
<speiros> syncsys I haven't used any other packages, but GIMP was great for me.  I haven't tried bluefish or inkscape, nor anjuta.
<joey_> try it just put it back if it dont work
<b33nj> joey_: i have disabled quiet boot
<syncsys> speiros,  thanks
<joey_> maybe fast boot
<b33nj> joey_: now laptop starts another way
<joey_> now when it restarts hit esc a bunch of times
<sideeffect> so i got a little problem. i installed kubuntu on a 5 year old netbook. but grub somehow doesnt work. i made that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lod8sRb_6I . but when I starting the netbook, it doesnt want to boot. it comes just:
<riderplus> if I use pmount /dev/sdc1 it mounts the usb. how to make pmount act automatically when the usb is inserted?
<epzil0n> rollitup: sry i missed what you said before.. i keep loosing my network connection, on 3g now :/ i would first restore mbr and boot windows and use easybcd
<sideeffect> error: no such partition
<speiros> syncsys What joey says is good though, although I don't think he meant it for you.  If they don't conflict, you could download them all, and see which one works.  I did that before my upgrade with video editing software.
<b33nj> joey_: okay, ubuntu there
<sideeffect> grub rescue>
<b33nj> joey_: thanks for help
<joey_> ok cool
<rollitup> can easybcd be used without a cd rom ?
<epzil0n> rollitup: yes
<speiros> syncsys Then the ones that are no good can be removed.
<rollitup> ok
<epzil0n> rollitup: download it from here, just make up some username and email and then download it http://neosmart.net/Download/Register/1
<epzil0n> rollitup: it's free for personal use..
<sandeep> when i try to install a library it gives me an an error Cannot currently configure in source tree.
<rollitup> ok
<sandeep> how to correct it
<Biomechd> hey guys, i've been running 12.10 for a while now and i haven't been able to use any of the function keys (alt, any of the f# keys' secondary functions) and i haven't been able to update or any of that. i tried running software sources from the terminal so i could get the problem in text, and this is it. http://www.pasteall.org/38329
<yeats> sandeep: can you pastebin the command you're trying and the full output?
<Biomechd> by the way, this has been for a few weeks.
<tupu> Hi, all! In Lubuntu, where can I set the default keyboard input settings? It's defaulting on US keyboard every time I restart computer, but I have a Finnish keyboard. I can change it with LXkeymap manually but it's annoying to do every time.
<b33nj>  joey_: i saw ubuntu logo, but then it disappeared and now i see only black screen
<yeats> Biomechd: what locale are you using?
<sandeep> yeats:./configure    >>Configuring for a x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu host.   >>*** Cannot currently configure in source tree.
<Biomechd> yeats, what do you mean?
<yeats> Biomechd: in your paste, it says "Cannot set locale: unsupported locale setting"
<joey_> hmmm
<b14d3> !lubuntu | tupu
<ubottu> tupu: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Biomechd> yeats, how would i find out what locale i have?
<yeats> sandeep: what are you trying to install and why aren't you installing from the Ubuntu repos?
<sandeep> i am installing a gcj library
<sandeep> yeats:i couldnt find it
<yeats> Biomechd: 'locale' in a terminal should show it
<yeats> sandeep: which specific library?
<sandeep> yeats: libgcj-2.95.1
<riderplus> can anyone please tell me why pmount works but it doesn't act automatically?
<rollitup> epzil0n: i have installed EasyBCD in windows 7 what should i do next ?
<yeats> !find libgcj
<ubottu> Found: libgcj-bc, libgcj-common, libgcj-doc, libgcj12, libgcj12-awt, libgcj12-dbg, libgcj12-dev, libgcj13, libgcj13-awt, libgcj13-dbg (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgcj&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Biomechd> yeats, okay, now what am i looking for, or should i just give you the whole thing in a link?
<yeats> Biomechd: please use a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<joey_> i dont know b33 it might just not work
<jiwan> cany anyone tell me how to install software in ubuntu?
<riderplus> would this approach be ok? http://www.monperrus.net/martin/automounting+usb+flash+drives+on+linux+with+udev+and+pmount
<b33nj> joey_: what?
<Biomechd> yeats, http://www.pasteall.org/38330
<joey_> sometimes ubuntu doesn't work on some computers but ill look online
<ThinkT510> !software | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<epzil0n> rollitup: open it and hit change boot menu
<sandeep> yeats: gcc -o play2 play2.o play2main.i -shared-libgcc -Wl,-non_shared -lgcj -Wl,-call_shared -lsupc++ -Wl,--as-needed -lz -lgcc_s -lpthread -lc -lm -ldl -Wl,--no-as-needed for this what library is needed
<joey_> do you have anything pluged into your laptop
<rollitup> i hit Edit Boot menu and i can see only the Windows 7 entry
<speiros> Okay all.  Thanks for your input and help.  Thanks once again angela_1, and enjoy your holiday period.
<joey_> printer or any thing then unplug them
<sandeep> i get an error on "-non_shared -lgcj -Wl"
<epzil0n> rollitup: choose Linux/BSD choose grub2 and give the entry a name Ubuntu 12.10 or something
<b33nj> joey_: no, only usb stick
<b33nj> joey_: problem solved
<rollitup> i don't see an entry for Ubuntu 12.04
<yeats> sandeep: what is your ultimate goal - to install that specific version of libgcj or something else?
<joey_> what was it
<rollitup> only Winodws 7 in the list
<b33nj> joey_ my screen was just turned off
<b33nj> joey_: zero brightness
<joey_> lol
<epzil0n> rollitup: then just hit save or add and it should tell you that it succeded
<b33nj> lol
<angela_1> speiros: :)
<joey_> yeah i had it go black before on a pc cuz the video card
<joey_> but ok
<sandeep> yeats : for this compilation i need the library for -lgcj thats i need to install the library
<joey_> you have windows 8 right
<epzil0n> rollitup: yeah but choose the tab where it says Linux/BSD
<joey_> on the ee pc
<b33nj> joey_: old beta test of windows 8
<joey_> make sure you do install alongside windows
<b33nj> joey_: not updated
<epzil0n> rollitup: under add startpost/start menu or something i got it in my native language ;)
<rollitup> ok
<joey_> oh i just installed ubuntu with the real windows 8
<yeats> Biomechd: see this: http://askubuntu.com/a/227513 and substitute 'en_US.UTF-8' for 'fi_FI.UTF-8' (obviously)
<b33nj> joey_: what happened?
<epzil0n> rollitup: the tabs are windows/linux/bsd/mac and neogrub..
<yeats> sandeep: and what are you compiling?
<joey_> anyways it will make a file on the c drive instead of makeing a new partition
<sandeep> yeats: as you might now gcj is a java to exe compiler
<rollitup> no there is nothing of what you are describing
<b33nj> stupid microsoft
<joey_> and you can uninstall it with add remove programs
<sandeep> all i want is to make an static exe from java
<Biomechd> yeats, is it finnish in the system or what? i've always used english (since i'm american and speak english)
<epzil0n> rollitup: then under linux/bsd tab you choose grub2 in the first dropdown menu nad then give it a name and let it be find and read.. then hit save or add.. done
<rollitup> i only see View Settings, Edit Boot Menu, Add New Entry, Advanced Settings, BCD Backup/ Reair / BCD Deployment . Useful Utilities
<yeats> Biomechd: no - the example from that "ask ubuntu" link was Finnish
<Biomechd> oh, okay.
<epzil0n> rollitup: add new entry ;)
<rollitup> ok
<Biomechd> oh, now i see what you meant.
<yeats> Biomechd: you're using 'en-US.UTF-8'
<rollitup> ok epzil0n
<rollitup> found it
<rollitup> would the Drive : Automatically locate and load option be fine ?
<Peyam> Im trying to install Xubuntu by USB stick. And it wont boot up. it just show a blinking line. and no menu to choose. What do I do? Ive tried to make the usb stick many times.. and Im pretty disappointed
<b33nj> joey_
<joey_> yeah
<yeats> sandeep: if I were you I would try to make one of the Ubuntu-packaged GCJ versions work - either that or look into using 'sudo apt-get build-dep <package>' to automatically install the build dependenices
<Biomechd> yeats, now one last thing, how do i change my keyboard to use something other than alt-lmb&drag to move windows? i use blender and it uses the alt key in some shortcuts.
<yeats> Biomechd: sorry, I don't know, but if you ask the full channel, maybe someone does
<rollitup> epzil0n: did u get my last message
<b33nj> joey_: when i open flash player settings
<rollitup> do i set the Drive : Automatically locate and load
<b33nj> joey_: it doesn't react on mouse clicks
<uncledeath> my ubuntu server installer takes forever at "configuring mdadm". CPU almost idle, system load very high and everything unresponsive. Any ideas?
<epzil0n> rollitup: yeah let it automatically find it
<joey_> i know it did that to me before too
<b33nj> joey_: how did you fix that?
<rollitup> now i hope i can reboot ?
<joey_> they dont work out all the bugs
<joey_> um hold on
<epzil0n> rollitup: gogogo :D
<sandeep> yeats: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<sandeep> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_restricted_i18n_Translation-en
<sandeep> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<uncledeath> my ubuntu server installer takes forever at "configuring mdadm". CPU almost idle, system load very high and everything unresponsive. Any ideas?
<epzil0n> rollitup: i hope it said successfully added first right :P
<sandeep> is the error what i get when i use sudo apt-get build-dep <file>
<Peyam> anyone?
<joey_> yeah it does that to me too just tryed it
<yeats> sandeep: try 'sudo apt-get clean', then 'sudo apt-get update', then try againn
<joey_> they just dont care about ubuntu that much adobe i guess so they leave it all buggy
<rollitup> epzil0n: it worked but now i get the first screen which shows the new boot menu
<b33nj> joey_: while installing ubuntu i get this error message: ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 10
<rollitup> with both win and ubuntu
<ucenik-_-> hello all
<joey_> hmm
<Biomechd> does anyone know how to configure ubuntu to use a key other than alt to move windows? i use blender a lot and alt-lmb is something that i kinda need and can't have it trying to move the window around.
<joey_> try doing the try ubuntu option then run the installer from there
<rollitup> thanks a ton epzil0n
<uncledeath> Biomechd: I had similar problem with Eagle PCB tool, i remember finding it somewhere in shortcuts. Installing compiz and rebinding this key to something in compiz and freeing it afterwards helped too but it was way back in 2010 versions (with gnome)
<jiwan> joe__: hi i need a help on ubuntu
<smj> Where can I find that unofficial Ubuntu 12.10 Live CD?
<KenetJervet> BiDOrD, uncledeath me too
<epzil0n> rollitup: well it's not perfect but it works great and you are welcome ;)
<KenetJervet> shortcuts in gnome 2.X
<rollitup> yeah
<rollitup> coz now i am getting two boot options
<rollitup> one is with win 7 & Ubuntu
<rollitup> and then the usual Ubuntu purple colored boot option
<joey_> im not that good with ubuntu but i can try
<rollitup> but anywayz this solves my situation
<uncledeath> KnetJervet: what do you mean? Does it regard my issue?
<rollitup> and i am thankful for your patience
<KenetJervet> uncledeath, sorry i mean the shortcuts
<uncledeath> :)
<uncledeath> my ubuntu server installer takes forever at "configuring mdadm". CPU almost idle, system load very high and everything unresponsive. Any ideas?
<jiwan> joe__: its not hard, can you tell me what is package actually in linux/?
<joe__> lrn2nickcomplete
<joe__> kthnx
<joe__> lol
<joey_> package is an installer file that the
<smj> http://code.google.com/p/ubuntucd/ found it
<joey_> oh wait sorry
<Biomechd> yeats, the problem hasn't been fixed yet, unfortunately. i still can't get into software sources and updating still doesn't work. here's the link. http://www.pasteall.org/38331
<joey_> that software center uses to install the stuff in it
<joey_> it has the programs in it and files and stuff
<epzil0n> rollitup: np, had nothing better to do and just glad i could help out ;)
<joey_> i think
<jiwan> isn't it possible to install directly like windows in linux?
<epzil0n> rollitup: and i got the same odd options, but main thing is that it works so i can live with it :D
<joey_> yeah it is
<rollitup> no this is a great walkthrough
<b33nj> joey_: i just pressed try again and the error didn't show up agian
<jiwan> but how?
<joey_> oh ok
<joey_> well they would have to write a program thats an installer program like windows ones are
<jiwan> bcz i am installing directly through the terminal
<Biomechd> yeats, did you see the error i posted?
<yeats> Biomechd: yes - did you do the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' part of the link I shared before?
<joey_> thats cool i dont know terminal stuff
<Biomechd> yeats, no, i didn't see that. i'll try it quick
<jiwan> you mean, we have to make a installer
<joey_> i just came on here cus i had a question about xscreensavers
<yeats> Biomechd: that may do it
<jiwan> which installes the software
<ru> can i speak german here, too?
<yeats> !de | ru
<ubottu> ru: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ru> danke
<ThinkT510> jiwan: launch the software centre and pick what you want to install from there
<jstagich97> hello
<joey_> really
<Biomechd> yeats, still doesn't work
<jiwan> joe__: from where?
<jstagich97> can someone assist, I'm trying to mount a nexus 7 and transfer files to it
<ru> can someone tell me, how to change the order of the tracks in the clementine playlist? drag&drop doesn't work :-(
<joey_> ubuntu software center
<joey_> it looks like a merry cristmas present
<jiwan> can you tell me, what should i have to do to make a future in linux?
<Axio> Hi, I checked dmesg on a computer and I saw this: eog[27790]: segfault at 7ef79684 ip 068f2b8e sp bfb74d7c error 4 in libc-2.15.so[67b4000+1a3000]. I want to report the bug, but I have like 0 information. Is there a crashlog somewhere?
<yeats> Biomechd: hmm - could you try rebooting and seeing if it works? (working on the theory that your runtime environment may be working off the borked locale settings from before you changed them)
<ThinkT510> jiwan: learn to read
<jiwan> what
<jiwan> ThinkT510: yeha
<ThinkT510> !manual | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jiwan> ThinkT510: yeah
<joey_> just use it alot
<yeats> jiwan: set up a linux box and use it for necessary tasks (desktop, file server, web server, router, etc.) - you'll be forced to learn it
<jiwan> i am using ubuntu for last 5 months, i am enjoying it, but sometimes when the problem occur i can't debug anything
<jiwan> how to be a expert on linux
<Biomechd> yeats, i'll try quick.
<jiwan> that i can solve the new problme
<yeats> jiwan: lean to use logs and run programs from the command line
<yeats> s/lean/learn/
<b14d3> jiwan: Just keep using it, get help from people/google, and you'll learn more about it if you remember the steps
<jiwan> what is that log?
<joey_> oh your trying to write an app theres probably an app for that
<jiwan> isn't it a encrypted form?
<b14d3> He was using a regular expression to correct his typo :P
<jiwan> that records the system overal information.
<yeats> jiwan: no - plain text - see /var/log
<jiwan> what it does actually?
<yeats> jiwan: please do some research on your own - google "Linux logs" for starters
<jiwan> ok
<jiwan> but can you tell me a little more why it is use on linux?
<yeats> jiwan: nope
<yeats> jiwan: you should do some research - if you hit a problem, feel free to ask here
<b33nj> joey_
<joey_> what up b33
<b33nj> ubuntu installed
<joey_> cool
<jiwan> yeah i will try
<jiwan> hey do you have a private roo
<jiwan> room
<jiwan> if i get a problem i can directly into your room
<b33nj> joey_: help me to install another gui, because the default one is too heavy for a netbook
<yeats> jiwan: ask in channel - that prevents you getting bad advice
<joey_> hmm lubuntu
<b33nj> lubuntu
<joey_> yeah
<jiwan> in this same channel
<jiwan> #ubuntu
<jiwan> is it official?
<b33nj>  joey_: i forget my password for new ubuntu, how do i recover it?
<ThinkT510> !topic | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<b14d3> !lubuntu | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jiwan> actually i am new i irc, i am using it since last night
<jiwan> so i am a small player of it
<jiwan> would you mind not to telling me what is channel?
<yeats> !IRC | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<joey_> i dont know b33
<joey_> i gotta go to bed
<b33nj> joey_: bb
<nlux_> nightie joey_!
<lvleph> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P_versus_NP_problem
<lvleph> sorry
<lvleph> ignore that paste
<jiwan> ubottu: thank u you give a valuable information
<ubottu> jiwan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiwan> i think it can help me
<nlux_> lvleph: the solution is easy.
<lvleph> Can someone help me debug why XBMC keeps telling me, out of the blue, that I need OpenGL hardware acceleration. I can fix the issue by restarting.
<lvleph> lol nlux_
<jiwan> even that it help me?
<_niCe_> hi, i'm trying to setup rssh but i won't get a connection ... i tryed debuging ssh but i can't see an error http://pastebin.com/09cCWFek
<b14d3> jiwan: The bot only returns information from commands given by people, it's information is useful but it is not in itself intelligent.
<yeats> _niCe_: try #debian
<Biomechd> yeats, it didn't work.
<yeats> Biomechd: meh - ok
<Biomechd> yeats, any other ideas?
<nlux_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yeats> Biomechd: I saw this too: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gtk-warning-**-locale-not-supported-by-c-library-202951/
<_niCe_> yeats, if someone there would answer ^^
<jiwan> can you tell me, when i type /join # something
<jiwan> it gives some informationg in my irc client, what is that
<yeats> _niCe_: we don't support Debian here, just Ubuntu
<jiwan> like [dfs][dfsf][sdfosifois][kfhsodifh]
<jiwan> what is this
<rtuft> hi, where can i find driver for i915 intel graphic driver?
<jiwan> bcs when i typed /join #lubuntu
<jiwan> it gives me such information
<nlux_> jiwan: not supported in here.
<ThinkT510> jiwan: ask in #freenode
<jiwan> ok
<ThinkT510> jiwan: this channel s just for ubuntu support
<rtuft> hi, where can i find driver for i915 intel graphic driver?
<nlux_> rtuft, nonfree
<nlux_> rtuft: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/jockey.html
<b33nj> hi
<b33nj> ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> b33nj: hi
<b33nj> ThinkiT510: suggest me a gui for a netbook
<ThinkT510> b33nj: whichever you like
<Biomechd> yeats, didn't work either.
<b33nj> ThinkT510: netbooks are slow
<nlux_> b33nj:  lxde
<ThinkT510> b33nj: unity, gnome3, kde, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<ThinkT510> b33nj: lxde is likely the lightest
<kapz> Hi-all , if someone is using fairly recent ATI mobile GPU(laptop ati card) then i would like to know it's driver support on ubuntu, is it good? does the switch work?
<b33nj> ThinkT510: which comes preinstalled with lubuntu?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: indeed
<MonkeyDust> b33nj  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg  <- minus gnome2
<MonkeyDust> replace gnome2 with gnome classic
<nlux_> monkeydust: gnome2 is the sweetest
<b33nj> MonkeyDust: thanks
<b33nj> ThinkT510: how do i install lxde?
<ThinkT510> !lxde | b33nj
<vjacob> hiya. just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a Lenovo ThinkCentre system here in our office... any idea why it might not be booting correctly without the install usb key?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: sudo apt-get install lubuntu
<b33nj> ThinkT510: isn't lubuntu an os?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: and a meta pkg
<Biomechd> yeats, any more ideas?
<nlux_> b33nj it's ubuntu with lxde instead of unity
<b33nj> ThinkT510: okay
<b33nj> nlux_: okay
<ThinkT510> b33nj: if you just want the lxde metapkg then sudo apt-get install lxde
<disharmonic> vjacob, is it a a dual boot?
<K1rk> I have xscreensaver completely uninstalled... any way to disable the power manager or whatever is causing the screen to go black after the login screen sits unused for ~30 seconds?
<yeats> Biomechd: sorry, no :-/
<b33nj> ThinkT510: what will apt-get install lubuntu else do other than installing lxde?
<vjacob> disharmonic, no, we decided to give linux a shot instead of windows 7... we let ubuntu have the whole thing
<nlux_> vjacob:  grub or lilo?
<vjacob> nlux_, the ubuntu default?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: some other packages that comes default with lubuntu (like chromium etc)
<yeats> vjacob: maybe it installed the bootloader on the USB drive?
<vjacob> i'm guessing it's grub (think I saw something when it does it's boot menu)
<vjacob> yeats, it's possible...
 * yeats has seen that happen
<vjacob> all right.
<LTF> Hi, does someone know how to run a script before login is asked?,instead login I want to apprear a menu, I know i should set it as runlevel2 in rc2.d but cant find exactly what to do
<vjacob> yeats, so I guess I should take a look at that....
<yeats> !fixgrub | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yeats> vjacob: those links might help
<nlux_> yeats: happened to me with chameleon (osx86)
<yogyacarderlink> this is ubuntu channel ?
<yeats> nlux_: I had it happen on a debian server once
<yeats> !topic | yogyacarderlink
<ubottu> yogyacarderlink: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nlux_> yep yogyacarderlink
<vjacob> yeats how can I tell which version of grub I have installed without rebooting?
<yeats> vjacob: if it's 12.04 it's GRUB 2
<b33nj> ThinkT510: how do i install applets on my unity gui?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: define applet
<b33nj> ThinkT510: clock for example
<ThinkT510> b33nj: there is already a clock in the top right
<vjacob> thanks a bunch guys. we really appreciate it.
<nlux_> widgets :3
<b33nj> ThinkT510: i removed clock
<Lubuntufan> SolarisBoy, I found out why I couldn't get apparmor to work... it was the testing kernel. I booted into the stock kernel and it worked fine
<ThinkT510> b33nj: i don't customise unity heavily, you'll have to ask somebody else
<Biomechd> hey, does anyone know how to fix this? http://www.pasteall.org/38332 this http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue/227513#227513 and this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gtk-warning-**-locale-not-supported-by-c-library-202951/ don't work.
<b33nj> ThinkT510: can you click on the black bar on top and add one of the preinstalled applets?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: i don't know
<b33nj> ThinkT510: do you use unity?
<rom> ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1052728.html ) this is my almost my problem, can anyone help me?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: yes, the default interface works fine for me, i only change the launchers
<rom> mine is dual opp
<yeats> Biomechd: did you see the other responses to the "askubuntu" link?  there were further suggestions there
<b33nj> ThinkT510: okay
 * vjacob runs boot-repair
<rom> ubuntu 11.04
<Biomechd> yeats, nope. i didn't even think to look lol.
<yeats> Biomechd: for instance: http://askubuntu.com/a/229512
<b33nj> ThinkT510: what irc client are you using?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: xchat
<b33nj> ThinkT510: i'm installing lxde on ubuntu, will it automatically replace unity?
<dufa> b33nj: you need to log out and back in fist
<ThinkT510> b33nj: no, you log out and select it at the login screen
<dufa> first*
<b33nj> okay dufa and ThinkT510
<rom> help me?
<ThinkT510> rom: 11.04 is no longer supported
<b33nj> ThinkT510: how could i remove unity from ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: i wouldn't recommend that
<kapz> :/
<rom> i know i had a problem while updating
<b33nj> ThinkT510: if i choose not to ask me for a password then which gui will be loaded?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: the last one you used
<rom> now gettinng a initramfs error
<dunpeal> Was Unity 2d discontinued?
<ThinkT510> dunpeal: yes, since 12.10
<dunpeal> What's a good, stable, 2D Ubuntu then?
<b33nj> ThinkT510: how can i disable wallpaper in lxde?
<rom> and sudo not found error.
<dunpeal> specifically, for a laptop.
<ThinkT510> dunpeal: you could try lxde
<ThinkT510> b33nj: right click the deskop?
<ThinkT510> desktop
<b33nj> ThinkT510: i don't see any options in desktop preferences for disabling wallpaper
<b33nj> ThinkT510: okay i found it
<rom> Thinkt510: is my problem fixable? please help me
<ThinkT510> rom: sorry, i don't upgrade, i always fresh install
<ucenik-_-> hello
<ucenik-_-> all
<rom> but fresh install? i hav lot of important pics in it?
<rom> i dont know to take a backup also.
<MonkeyDust> rom  backup first, then, during install, create a separate /home partition
<rom> i am not getting into the login screan at all?
<ThinkT510> rom: boot into a livecd and copy what you need
<rom> i tried the recovery mode but getting a busy box and initramfs error
<ThinkT510> rom: i always keep my stuff on a storage partition, if anything goes wrong all my files are safe
<rom> but i havnt done that? can u please tel me what to do for the sudo not found command?
<ThinkT510> rom: then boot into a livecd and copy what you need
<rom> how do i do that?
<ThinkT510> rom: do you know what a livecd is?
<rom> sorry i am a beginner havnt even used the command side of ubuntu have only used graphical..
<rom> sorry but i am desperate
<MonkeyDust> rom  do you have an external disk available?
<rom> yes
<MonkeyDust> rom  copy your personal files to that disk, then you're free to format, re-partition etc
<rom> that is what, i am not getting into the login screan even?
<MonkeyDust> rom  use a live cd or usb
<srhb> You can use a LiveCD to get a graphical environment to do your backups from.
<rom> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1052728.html this is almost my problem please check it out and tell me what to do?
<srhb> rom: Recovering your system from its current state is difficult since it appears you've got some sort of partitioning issue or data loss. It would be simpler to backup your data to an external disk and reinstall.
<yeats> rom: sudo isn't available in BusyBox
<yeats> rom: have you been reading the advice people are giving you?  why not just boot up a live CD, back up your files and reinstall?
<rom> <yeats> yes
<rom> i have downloaded a ubuntu 12.04 is that what is called a live cd?
<MonkeyDust> rom  yes, it's an .iso you can install on cd or usb stick
<iceroot> rom: yes, if it is the desktop version
<rom> yes
<rom> if i bo thes can i acess my main disc?
<MonkeyDust> rom  yes
<ThinkT510> rom: if it isnt encrypted yes
<LTF_> Hello, I got the script running before login as needed by adding the script in rc.local, its ok,when I turn on the scripts runs showing me a menu, but it does not get my orders, I mean,does not get keyboardś choice, when I run it normally after  a normal boot the script works correctly
<rom> thank you guys!! wil check it out and get back to you soon!
<Biomechd> yeats, this is what i get when i try updating my repositories, and i can't do anything about it because i can't get to my software sources.   W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Biomechd> yeats, any ideas?
<sideeffect> so i installed ubunutu, how to change it in to the old look, where i have normal windows and stuff?
<ThinkT510> !notunity | sideeffect
<ubottu> sideeffect: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Biomechd> "old" look?
<Biomechd> i can't update my repositories because i get this error. "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" any idea how to fix it?
<h00k> !keyfix | Biomechd
<h00k> baw
<TheLordOfTime> Biomechd, there's an easy fix for that, give us a sec to find the docs :P
<bazhang> !gpgerr > Biomechd
<ubottu> Biomechd, please see my private message
<h00k> bazhang: that's what it is, just found it.
<Rewt`> looks like an update last week has put me in nvidia driver hell. NVIDIA Corporation G86 [Quadro NVS 290] [10de:042f] (rev a1), resolution is completely borked
<h00k> Biomechd: yeah, what bazhang said.
<LTF> plz help
<MonkeyDust> LTF  start with a question
<TheLordOfTime> !keyfix is <alias>gpgerr
<bazhang> LTF, what script. be very clear
<Rewt`> max resolution is now 1280x1024, when it used to be much higher.
<LTF> MonkeyDust: Hello, I got a script running before login as needed by adding a script in rc.local, its ok,when I turn on the computer the scripts runs showing me a menu, but it does not get my orders, I mean,does not get keyboardś choice, when I run it normally after  a normal boot the script works correctly
<Rewt`> I've got nvidia-current loaded, but to no avail.
<LTF> bazhang:  this script http://pastebin.ca/2296833
<LTF> bazhang:  it works when invoked from a normal session,but does not work when starting automatically being added in the rc.local,it just does not let me to interact with the menu
<LTF> bazhang: MonkeyDust  i have added the line "exec /sbin/getty -n -l  theInputScript.sh -8 38400 tty1" in the /init/tty1 but  didnt work
<MonkeyDust> LTF  maybe the people in #bash can help better
<LTF> MonkeyDust:  "[14:48] <ormaaj> LTF: sounds like a question for your OS channel" thatś what they told me there
<WierdKid> So I'm having an issue with my 12.10 install, and I haven't been able to get any of the solutions on the forum to work
<WierdKid> i know the issue is with the nvidia card, i can use nomodeset to start from the cd, and I used it to instal, but i cant figure out how to get nomodeset to let me boot from the instal, and loading the nvidia driver while running from live cd aldo didn't work
<b33nj> hi
<mario_> hey boys
<Biomechd> bazhang, didn't seem to work
<mario_> i have broken my /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<mario_> can anyone send me original defaults.list ?
<jennie> hello, whats shortcut to view side pane in ubuntu , my side pane is not appearing at all , also alt + tab is not showing any applications, also all application's top most bar ( file, help bar) got disappeared . please help ubuntu 1204
<mario_> application/x-perl=sublime.desktop
<mario_> who's default in ubuntu ?
<{bosco}> so i dual boot between windows and ubuntu how do i stop from seeing the windows partition when i boot into ubuntu i dont even want it to mount the drive thanks??
<{bosco}> ??
<ThinkT510> {bosco}: why?
<yeats> Biomechd: what command did you try?
<mario_> i have broken my /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<mario_> can anyone send me original defaults.list ?
<Biomechd> yeats, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<Rewt`> anyone know of a fix for nvidia drivers in 12.04LTS? Saying the driver is loaded, but not currently in use. NvidiaX Server config tells me I am not using an nvidia driver..
<yeats> Biomechd: and what was the error? or did that command itself work?
<ThinkT510> Rewt`: lsmod will tell you what is in use
<{bosco}> ThinkT510, just cuz i dont want to see them i guess just for something else to learn lol
<Biomechd> yeats, W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ThinkT510> {bosco}: sorry, i don't understand. if you don't need it then just ignore it
<Biomechd> yeats, wait, wrong error. Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.Sgsv4cfsja --trustdb-name /etc/apt//trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d//wuala-keyring.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<Biomechd> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Biomechd> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<Biomechd> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<FloodBot1> Biomechd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Biomechd> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<Biomechd> oops. didn't think it'd be that long.
<yeats> Biomechd: this is an ancient thread, but this looks like a sound method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=443235&postcount=16
<TheLordOfTime> Biomechd, when you paste things, use a pastebin ;)
<mario_> application/x-perl=
<mario_> what by default
<mario_> need to type here
<mario_> ?
<mario_> can anyone send me default /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<mario_> ?
<Rewt`> TestMaster: lsmod doesn't show me anything to do with graphics. :-/
<dr0id> Greets
<usr13> mario_: For 11.10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467601/
<jennie> anyone here done upgrading from 1204 to 1210 in CMD ?
<mario_> but i have xubuntu 12.10
<mario_> :(
<yeats> jennie: what's your question?
<mario_> i have idea how to fix
<mario_> it
<mario_> text/plain=
<mario_> what's default for xubuntu
<mario_> it's not gedit
<yeats> !enter | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jennie> no shortcut like alt+tab is working and all upper file,edit, help menu disappeared while upgrading from 1204 to 1210 , is it ok ?
<mario_> gedit isn't installed in xubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> mario_, have patience, okay?
<ThinkT510> mario_: either mousepad or leafpad
<mario_> sorry :(
<dr0id> I was hoping someone could help me out for a second - I'm stuck.  I've somehow managed to blow up python.  Anything that depends on it fails (dropbox, synaptic, etc. etc.)   I've tried apt-get install -f and it fails too.  site.py and os.py errors - and I can't find a solution anywhere.
<dr0id> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467607/
<yeats> jennie: you might try creating a new user and seeing if the problem exists under the new user's login
<usr13> mario_: ask in #xubuntu
<jennie> there is nothing I can do right now . what shortcut to press ?
<jennie> only this chatzilla window is open and I cant navigate anywhere
<jennie> no minimize, no sidepane , no file explorer , what to do ?
<usr13> jennie: Alt-Tab ?
<jennie> alt-tab is showing username in chatzilla like usr13:
<dr0id> jennie: restart x?  Right-Alt button+K+SysRq.(print screen)
<jennie> sysrq ?
<yeats> jennie: Ctrl-Alt-T for terminal
<jennie> Ctrl-Alt-T for terminal << is not doing anything
<dr0id> sysrq / print screen /prnt scn
<jennie> Right-Alt button+K+SysRq.(print screen) , not doign anything
<jennie> is it because of  upgrading going on  ?
<dr0id> jennie: reboot the machine?
<yeats> jennie: okay, try rebooting
<dr0id> whats your drive activity saying?
<jennie> HDD is On continously, not blinking
<dr0id> is there a lot of drive activity? (the light on the computer case lit up?)
<usr13> jennie: Ctrl-q (to quit)
<jennie> ctrl-q , not working,
<jennie> rebooting will resume upgrading OS or not ?
<usr13> jennie: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<jennie> nothing ^
<TheLordOfTime> did you bother trying ctrl+c?
<vjacob> yeats, thanks again. the server is now churning away with vnc/ssh helping us keep thing simple :)
<usr13> jennie: If you rea in the process of upgrading, do NOT reboot.
<jennie> yes. I am in process of rebooting
<usr13> jennie: And do not do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace either.
<jennie> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is not doing anythingh
<Guest2982> hi guys i nee dhelp having grub recognize windows 7 for me. right now im only able to boot into ubuntu
<jennie> jennie	yes. I am in process of upgrading*
<TheLordOfTime> jennie, if you're in the process of upgrading you should not reboot
<ghost9383> grub2 making windows 7 possible to boot again?
<TheLordOfTime> it could cause issues and problems and harm.
<ghost9383> does someone know fi that is possible
<ghost9383> or is there another way to get windows 7 back
<TheLordOfTime> ghost9383, winodws 7 already works with booting, assuming you didn't wipe out windows 7.
<usr13> jennie: If you are in the process of doing a distribution upgrade, walk away, drink coffee or beer, do not reboot
<jennie> ok usr13 , but is it fine that nothing is working ?
<ee02> TheLordOfTime: no it's not working
<ee02> it doesnt boot
<ee02> it's not wiped out as it mounts as a partition under ubuntu
<dr0id> Anyone know how I can fix a broken python install?
<freshstart> how can i open all the files located in a directory with terminal with only 1 command?
<ee02> freshstart: le
<jennie> ctrl,alt, delete is also asking for logout only
<usr13> jennie: I don't know, but if you interrupt the process of distribution upgrade, the outcome will more-than-likely be less-than-desirable.
<ee02> freshstart: open in what
<ee02> freshstart: vim * works
<ee02> but that opens them, in vim
<freshstart> ee02: i want to open multiple pictures
<ee02> freshstart: in what program
<usr13> jennie: You could go to tty6 and see what is and is not running.  Crlt-Alt-F6
<freshstart> ee02: imagemagick
<usr13> jennie: Run htop
<ibmx31> Hi guys... how can I get more resolution from an IBM X31 with Xubuntu 12.04? I only have 1024 x 768.
<ee02> freshstart: run imagemagick *.jpg or something
<mario_> i have solved my problem, thanks you for everthing
<freshstart> ee02: ok
<jennie> ok , in tty6 it is saying that htop is not installed
<usr13> jennie: top
<ee02> jennie: install htop then
<usr13> freshstart: What exactly are you wanting to do?  (What is your end goal?)
<jennie> ok lots of processes are running
<usr13> jennie: Sure there are...
<freshstart> usr13: i want to open all the images in the working directory from the terminal with only 1 command
<freshstart> ee02: the * didnt work
<usr13> freshstart: How many are there?
<freshstart> usr13: 20
<usr13> freshstart: Open them and ___________?   Edit?
<usr13> freshstart: gimp *.jpg
<freshstart> usr13: doesnt work
<usr13> freshstart: What error do you get?
<mario_> idea for nickname on irc ?
<usr13> freshstart: sudo apt-get install gimp
<b33nj> sudo apt-get remove microsoft-windows
<freshstart> usr13: the thing is i didnt try with gimp because i just want to view them i have gimp
<srhb> freshstart: Don't say it doesn't work then. :P
<freshstart> srhb: yeah mistake
<freshstart> lets try it then
<usr13> freshstart: Well, we know it works, that's not the issue.
<freshstart> usr13: yeah it works
<usr13> freshstart: Maybe you want gthumb
<usr13> ?
<srhb> freshstart: I think the standard image viewer is eye of gnome, isn't it
<srhb> freshstart: So try eog * in the directory
<freshstart> srhb: eom
<freshstart> srhb: doesnt work
<usr13> freshstart: gthumb *.mp3
<usr13> freshstart: gthumb *.jpg
<usr13> sorry....
<srhb> freshstart: "Does not work" is not very clarifying. Is the command not there?
<freshstart> srhb: by mean doesnt work it doesnt open all the images with once
<srhb> freshstart: Try pressing space
<srhb> freshstart: You should get the next photo
<bosco_> ok i have created a script ./upgrade.sh how do i run that script by just typing in (upgrade) ???
<freshstart> srhb: yeah i know,but i dont want that
<bosco_> ??
<bosco_> ;\\
<srhb> freshstart: So you want individual windows for each image?
<freshstart> srhb: yeah like gimp
<llutz> bosco_: put it somewhere in a dir inside $PATH and rename it to "upgrade"
<usr13> freshstart: Not sure what opening 20 images is all about. Unless they are very small, one one or two will fit on the screen.  Not sure what you are wanting to do.
<patie> hi, i have two monitors on ubuntu.. both works OK.. but on both i have the same - i want big wide space not the same.. any idea ?
<freshstart> usr13: like srhb says i want them to individual windows
<fishscene> Greetings. When using "Remmina Remote Desktop Client" for a VNC connection to UltraVNC on Windows XP, I get an error "GetCredential callback is not set". Google yields Remmina sourcecode and spanish webpages which I can't reach because google translate is blocked here. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<fishscene> This is one of the source code pages: http://remmina-plugins.sourcearchive.com/documentation/0.8.2-1/tls_8c-source.html
<freshstart> patie: on both monitors you have the same image?
<usr13> freshstart: I don't know of anything that will do that other than gimp.
<patie> freshstart: yes
<freshstart> patie: then go to the monitors
<freshstart> patie: and you'll see the two monitor
<freshstart> patie: monitors*
<patie> freshstart: i have what next...
<freshstart> patie: uncheck the same image in all monitors
<superfabbb> hello
<patie> freshstart: i dont have this option
<freshstart> patie: what os are you using
<srhb> freshstart: for f in *; do eog -n $f & done
<freshstart> patie: lsb_release -a
<srhb> freshstart: That should do what you've requested
<patie> freshstart: ubuntu 12.10
<patie> with xfce
<srhb> freshstart: Mind, it may eat up a lot of memory.
<patie> maybe xfce is problem ?
<freshstart> patie: wait
<patie> k
<freshstart> patie:no
<mp2> hi!
<freshstart> patie: it says something like mirror displays?
<patie> freshstart: mmnt
<patie> freshstart: yes
<freshstart> patie: uncheck the box
<patie> but its only "rotating"
<srhb> freshstart: Did that solution suffice for you?
<patie> its select box not checkbocx
<patie> yes its only rotating and miroring image.. no way with this
<freshstart> srhb: no
<freshstart> patie: what mirroring image does?
<freshstart> patie: when you uncheck the box
<patie> freshstart: horizontal vertical both
<patie> no checkbox
<patie> its selectbox
<freshstart> okay selectbox
<b33nj> hi
<freshstart> patie: what xcfe version are you using
<patie> freshstart: imho newest.. but i have unity too - not using
<freshstart> patie: xfce4-display-settings -m
<freshstart> patie: what do you see
<patie> radio boxes
<patie> first monitor, second monitor, both cloned
<patie> :<
<freshstart> patie: is there an extend option?
<patie> no more option in this window
<freshstart> patie: sudo apt-get install arandr
<patie> freshstart: installed, what next
<freshstart> patie: open it
<patie> freshstart: opened
<freshstart> patie: then go to output and select both of your monitors
<freshstart> patie: make them active
<patie> both are active
<patie> but still the same on both monitors
<BigShark> where i can ask question for ubuntu irc server ?
<freshstart> patie: go to the layout and press apply
<Night-hacks> after updating my kernel 3.2.0.35 in 12.04 it doesn't load my WIFI module anymore
<Night-hacks> i have to load it manually !!
<freshstart> patie: also make that the orientiation is normal
<patie> freshstart: apply and nothing changed.. still the same on both monitor
<patie> orientation is normal on both
<patie> dvi and vga
<patie> :/
<patie> oooooooooo
<patie> the monitors are dragable
<patie> :)))))
<patie> i have it
<patie> freshstart: thank you very much !
<patie> :)
<FloodBot1> patie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Night-hacks> any idea ?
<freshstart> patie: yeah i know lol
<freshstart> patie: wait
<freshstart> patie: we didnt finish
<patie> ok
<freshstart> patie: you fix the problem now the monitors are extended?
<freshstart> patie: can you see the same image in both monitors as previous?
<freshstart> patie: this is what iam talking about
<LTF> couldnt get it working still, I got a script running before login as needed by adding a script in rc.local, its ok,when I turn on the computer the scripts runs showing me a menu, but it does not get my orders, I mean,does not get keyboardś choice, when I run it normally after  a normal boot the script works correctly
<freshstart> patie: are you there?
<annamaria> ciao
<cyper> :)
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Maligno> help
<patie> freshstart: im back sry
<b14d3> !ask | Maligno
<ubottu> Maligno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freshstart> patie:so the monitors are extended?
<Maligno> —(•·÷[ b14d3 ]÷·•)— geoip install xchat
<Maligno> —(•·÷[ b14d3 ]÷·•)— and not just try and install it but nothing I could say or if an addon to look where are the ips since I'm on another network IRCop
<freshstart> Night-hacks: add the wifi module to /etc/modules.conf
<patie> i can drag monitors in arandr  beside for wide or one first over second for same image
<Night-hacks> freshstart: there's just /etc/modules
<freshstart> patie: so this is what you've wanted?
<b14d3> Maligno: I have almost no idea what you're saying. Could you try and clarify what it is that you need?
<freshstart> Night-hacks: yeah /etc/modules
<Night-hacks> freshstart:  why upgrading changed that file !!
<freshstart> Night-hacks: i dont know
<Maligno> —(•·÷[ b14d3 ]÷·•)— an addon to know where are the ips in xchat
<patie> freshstart: yep :)
<freshstart> patie: go to layout then save as
<b14d3> Maligno: Still have no idea. Guess you just have to wait and see if someone else knows what it is you need.
<Night-hacks> freshstart: thanks, gonna check it
<freshstart> Nightwatch: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-load-a-kernel-module-automatically-at-boot-time/
<freshstart> patie: and type a name for it
<Maligno> ok bye
<patie> freshstart: yep thx
<freshstart> patie: last step
<Boreeas_> I have a file "xulrunner-bin" in "/usr/bin/xulrunner". It is displayed by "ls" and "dir" and is recognized by "file", but trying to execute the file gives me "bash: /usr/bin/xulrunner/xulrunner-bin: No such file or directory"
<freshstart> patie: add the previous script in the startup application
<Boreeas_> What is causing this?
<patie> freshstart: what previous
<R4ven> Hello just curious about one thing.
<bakuryuthemole> why is ubuntu so boss. I use a Mac, and ubuntu has so many little details I wish OS X had. Manually deleting files from the trash can never felt so good
<freshstart> patie: the layout in arandr that you saved before is a script
<patie> ahhh
<patie> understand now :)
<rumpel> Boreeas, is it executable? What kind of executable exactly? ("file /usr/bin/xulrunner/xulrunner-bin")
<R4ven> as a thumb rule, im wondering about a mail server, IE Postfix. is it always STARTTLS that is what is used to authenticate the user against postfix
<patie> ok thank you very much
<LTF> is there an alternative for autologin without mintty? (textmode)
<R4ven> and courier imap is SSL ? or is it technically better to run both IMAP courier and Postfix with SSL ?
<freshstart> patie: add the script in the startup application
<Boreeas_> rumpel: "/usr/bin/xulrunner/xulrunner-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped"
<Boreeas_> Oh, but I'm using 64bit ubuntu 12.10, could that cause problems?
<mario_> can anyone invite me to #php channel ?
<freshstart> patie: do you know how to do that?
<bakuryuthemole> i think ubuntu 12.10 has some problems, and if you're on 64 bit i think even more.
<blitz> how do I force a PPA that only has precise support to work on quantal
<IdleOne> mario_: ##php
<patie> freshstart: rc
<cyper> xxx
<annamaria> ciao
<mario_> IdleOne: i have message:##php :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IdleOne> !register | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<freshstart> patie: what?
<riderplus> my usb flash is not mounted automatically
<rumpel> Boreeas, http://askubuntu.com/questions/133389/no-such-file-or-directory-but-the-file-exists
<mario_> IdleOne: can i delete my account after register ?
<riderplus> [ 1246.369542] sd 6:0:0:0: >Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<riderplus> [ 1246.370670] sd 6:0:0:0: >[sdc] 15554560 512-byte logical blocks: (7.96 GB/7.41 GiB)
<patie> freshstart: with rc.local
<IdleOne> mario_: you can, but then you will need to register every time you want to join a channel that is set to +r (registered users only)
<riderplus> [ 1246.374048] sd 6:0:0:0: >[sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<riderplus> [ 1246.386152]  sdc: sdc1
<riderplus> [ 1246.405633] sd 6:0:0:0: >[sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<riderplus> this is dmesg | tail
<FloodBot1> riderplus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freshstart_> patie: wrong okay then just add this to the startup and you are finished bb
<freshstart_> patie: wrong okay then just add this to the startup and you are finished bb
<patie> freshstart thx bb
<srhb> freshstart_: Why was it insufficient? It opens in seperate windows, does it not?
<freshstart_> srhb: no
<freshstart_> srhb: it just open one image
<Boreeas_> rumpel: Awesome, thanks
<bakuryuthemole> my firefox now has clear text...i love how ubuntu improves itself ^^
<annamaria> ciao a tutti
<Boreeas_> rumpel: Yep, works perfectly, thanks
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DeWabbit> Hey guys merry crimbo n all that..
<b14d3> !it | annamaria
<ubottu> annamaria: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DeWabbit> got a problem when trying too install steam
<rumpel> Boreeas, you're welcome. it's really a confusing error message.
<atrius> anyone know off hand if you can get a system to see memory that was hotplugged prior to loading the acpi_memhotplug module?
<DeWabbit> im getting a libjpeg-turbo error when its installing the .deb
<DeWabbit> iv updated my libjpeg btw
<bakuryuthemole> DeWabbit: you from the uk?
<DeWabbit> bakuryuthemole, yeah
<DeWabbit> bakuryuthemole, ???
<bakuryuthemole> DeWabbit: nah i just thought since you said crimbo
<DeWabbit> its giving me a Error:Dependency is not satisfiable: libjpeg-turbo8
<DeWabbit> bakuryuthemole, ohh ok
<DeWabbit> http://pastebin.com/dq7ZYXn5
<DeWabbit> theres a paste of what iv done
<DeWabbit> bakuryuthemole,  any help?
<theadmin> Hello. I'd like to know if there's any alternative to the Ubuntu Customization Kit (currently broken on Precise, the terminal won't open for further customization making it pretty useless) or Remastersys
<theadmin> Basically speaking, something to build a customized Ubuntu ISO, either from an existing system or somehow else
<adamx> good afternoon #ubuntu
<mario_> where i can download legaly music for gmusicbrowser
<theadmin> mario_: Uh, that's just a media player. It will play any music you download from about anywhere. Just need a legal website.
<mario_> theadmin: i know, but who's legal website ?
<DereC> hi, anybody could help me with setting up variable in script
<adamx> itunes, amazon
<adamx> those are legal sites
<DereC> need to setup variable which contains quotes
<theadmin> mario_: Just find any. There are plenty... Hm... Jango has some free music, for instance
<theadmin> DereC: So... export var='some"thing"'
<theadmin> DereC: Just use different kind of quotes -- enclosing text in single quotes allows you to use double quotes inside it, or vice versa
<DereC> searchterm='"stype": 2,'
<theadmin> DereC: Or something like this: export var="some\"thing\""
<theadmin> DereC: Yeah that looks right to me
<DereC> stype must be in qutes
<DereC> ok, will try
<andi3> hi, i'm configuring mini-buildd, when I upload package it fails with: "'Unknown distribution "unstable" in[..]". Do you use mini-buildd to build ubuntu packages?
<DeWabbit> Anyone got Steam Beta working yet
<theadmin> DeWabbit: Works here
<DeWabbit> theadmin, so you fixxed the libjpeg-turbo error?
<theadmin> DeWabbit: Dunno about any such error, it installs just fine. Precise, 64-bit.
<DeWabbit> arr ok... bahh ill wait for them to fix for all...
<DereC> theadmin,  looks not working for me
<DereC> theadmin, here is full script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467798/
<theadmin> DereC: Huh? Show me the script, I'll see what the problem is
<DereC> theadmin, just few lines
<theadmin> DereC: Well, the variable *does* get set properly: http://ideone.com/qBEnKI
<llutz> DereC: for file in $(grep -l -R "$searchterm" ...
<DereC> but in search all the files has been changed, doesnt matter if file contains that string
<llutz> DereC: you're passing more than one searchterm to grep, so it needs to be in quotes
<DereC> will try again
<LTF> any way to autologin in textmode without mintty?
<theadmin> LTF: Check out: http://qingy.sourceforge.net/
<llutz> DereC: yours expands to:        grep "stype": 2,  file      which unlikely is what you want
<DereC> llutz, theadmin thx guys, quotes are killing me :)
<b33nj> windows sucks so hard
<theadmin> b33nj: Ok, then install and enjoy Ubuntu :P
<theadmin> b33nj: Other than that, this is a support channel. Please try to keep on topic. That is, helping others to solve their Ubuntu problems, or letting them solve yours.
<lamefun> Can I make a super-ultra-user-friendly DE out of Unity with lockdown? (eg. remove desktops, only allow one instance of each app, don't only show menus on hover, remove menu items, lock down all settings)?
<theadmin> lamefun: Why would you even...
<Kroach> I've been installing and changing Plymouth themes, then I decided to remove them and go back to the default, now backlight goes out when the splash screen should be displayed, how can I fix this?
<lamefun> theadmin: for users?
<theadmin> lamefun: What kind of users would want *no* options at all? I mean really.
<ThinkT510> lamefun: looking for something to use on a kiosk or something?
<theadmin> lamefun: Either way, I know of no real way to do what you want. There's some Ubuntu-based distro called something like "Suddenly WebKiosk" (not exact name, can't remember) that can be used for webkiosks, though
<lamefun> I don't need hard lockdown
<lamefun> Just so the options can't be triggered accidentaly
<Kroach>  lamefun: you can hide the "System settings" and some other apps so that they don't get displayed in the Dash
<Guest67568> Hello!
<lamefun> What about GNOME3/MATE/KDE4?
<tripelb> Anyone putting Ubuntu on a nexus 7 ?
<Kroach>  lamefun: GNOME3 does a pretty good job at hiding settings by itself
<theadmin> Kroach: Heh :)
<lamefun> Can I hide menu items with code?
<lamefun> Unity is in Python/GTK3?
<theadmin> lamefun: Yeah pretty much
<Maka> How can I install ia32-libs or ia32-libs-multiarch?
<theadmin> Maka: Err, "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs". However, Ubuntu is multiarch by default for a while now, so that comes preinstalled.
<Maka> apt-get cannot find these...
<theadmin> Maka: Are you sure you're on 64-bit? And, do you have the "Universe" repository enabled?
<Maka> and i can't make 32bit Maemo N900 Flasher work
<Maka> yes i'm sure i'm 64 bit
<Maka> how to enable Universe repository?
<yoritomo> こんばんはみなさん
<theadmin> !jp | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<yoritomo> heu sorry, listake
<lamefun> can I hook into Unity and remove menu items, desktops, etc. w/o changing the system installation?
<Kroach>  lamefun: what menu items exactly do you want removed?
<theadmin> Maka: Add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe multiverse  (replace "ru" with your country code and "precise" with the codename of your Ubuntu release)
<lamefun> Kroach: most
<Kroach>  lamefun: and by menu do you mean the applications menu/dash?
<lamefun> can I also make so sound menu slider can support above 100% volume?
<Maka> checked "Software Sources" that universe and multiverse are enabled...
<lamefun> IDK, I use GNOME 3 myself
<theadmin> Maka: Hm uh, which Ubuntu release are you on?
<lamefun> what opens when I click the big ubuntu icon
<Kroach>  lamefun: it's the Dash, there's an easy way to remove entries from there
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kroach>  lamefun: do you want them removed system-wide or for a certain user?
<Maka> I have Quantal
<tripelb> Anyone putting Ubuntu on a  nexus 7 ?
<theadmin> !info ia32-libs quantal
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> Huh.
<eternal> Its not very useful for daily use but shows promise for the future, re: nexus7
<theadmin> That's odd, maybe it's been renamed? Either way, Quantal is fully multiarch, you should be able to run 32-bit apps without any issues.
<Maka> hmmm
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Maka> why it's always saying in terminal "No such file or directory" then?
<theadmin> Maka: What file is it searching for?
<eternal> You don't have the required libs for said executable knstalled
<eternal> Installed*
<Maka> it's "flasher-3.5" flashing tool for Nokia N900
<m_> neburu are you onlline
<theadmin> Maka: We honestly don't care what the app is if it's not officially supported. What's the filename of the lib it wants?
<Maka> And how should i know that?
<voxcroix> my hdd was missing 11GB help me pls
<theadmin> Maka: You said it throws "no such file or directory", that's always preceeded by some filename...
<Maka> theadmin: nope...
<voxcroix> hdd missing 11GB. need help
<Flannel> voxcroix: What makes you think it's missing 11GB?
<voxcroix> Flannel: i have only single hdd 160gb. i have try both os (ubuntu and win 7). in ubuntu its show up 160gb before format install. but in win7 its only show up 149gb
<voxcroix> can i fix it?
<eternal> Both sizes are correct and are the same.
<voxcroix> are you sure.. the win7 is correct
<eternal> HD makers lie :-P
<eternal> Yes I'm sure
<voxcroix> but ubuntu can show me 160gb why the win7 cant
<Flannel> voxcroix: That's just the OSes reporting sizes differently.  One is based on base-2, and the other base-10.  See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion
<b33nj> hi
<eternal> Linux is showing you the full capacity size the same math as the HD makers, windows  is using different math. The reason is out of the scope of here, Google gigabyte for the wiki articled
<eternal> Article*
<Flannel> voxcroix: They're both the same size, it's just like saying something weighs 10 pounds, and it also weighs 4.5kg.
<voxcroix> ok.. i understand. it just like the RAM showing on linux system. is less the windows
<voxcroix> thx
<Flannel> well, RAM should be the same on both, but yes.
<voxcroix> Flannel: do i need a /swap for my ubuntu 64bit and backtrack 64bit?
<voxcroix> i have 8gb ram on my sustem
<dowdyph0> voxcroix: how much ram do you have
<Flannel> voxcroix: You can use the same swap for both, provided you don't intend to hibernate one and then reboot to the other.
<Malimbar> hmm... I can't read some content of an external HD backup of a mac
<voxcroix> Flannel: 8gb /swap?
<dowdyph0> voxcroix: if you use no swap set vm.swappiness=0
<theadmin> Malimbar: HFS doesn't have great support in Linux... But, uh, "some" sounds suspicious. Some files? Parts of files?
<Flannel> voxcroix: That depends on your RAM and what you plan on doing with your system.
<dowdyph0> voxcroix: use the same swap amount as ram, because sometimes ram dump to hard disk is needed
<voxcroix> dowdyph0: okok
<Malimbar> theadmin, it seems I can read the folder names, a .dat file, a .properties file, and the contents of one of the self-made folders
<solitude88> anyone know of a good broken link checker for ubuntu?
<dowdyph0> solitude88: what?
<detrimental> i just installed ubuntu server, ssh. set up password and everything but when i try to connect via laptop on the same network it asked for my password but says the password is invalid.
<detrimental> can anyone hlep
<dowdyph0> solitude88: syslink?
<solitude88> dowdyph0 I had a broken link checker on ubuntu before but now I cant fine it
<Malimbar> theadmin, but all the music, movies, documents, etc are all folders that I have no permission to look at
<solitude88> sweet dowdyph0 thank you
<voxcroix> do i need /boot for running win7 ubuntu backtrack?
<theadmin> Malimbar: Permission, eh... What exactly is the backup? More specifically, what kind of a filesystem is it on?
<Malimbar> theadmin, pretty sure it's HFS+, it was done by the apple store when the laptop died
<dowdyph0> solitude88: 1sec
<Malimbar> we have the laptop back now with no data lost, but I was trying to transfer it over for next time it dies
<solitude88> ok
<detrimental> well it dosnt say invalid pw it says premission denieds
<detrimental> anyone?
<voxcroix> Flannel: /boot is needed?
<Flannel> voxcroix: Not necessarily on a separate partition.  Depends on what your use-case is.  If you don't know, I wouldn't put it on a separate partition.
<Hilikus> a couple of years ago i read an article that said that xubuntu wasn't really lighter than regular ubuntu. is that the case today? i'm using 12.04 and i have an ubuntu guest in virtualbox that i'm trying to lighten by changing the desktop manager
<dowdyph0> solitude88: I'got a little script if you want
<Flannel> Hilikus: xubuntu still pulls in the gtk libraries, which I believe is what that article was referencing.  The really lighter-weight one currently would be Lubuntu (using LXDE)
<theadmin> Hilikus: By "desktop manager" you mean "desktop environment" (getting terminology straight can often be important for the right answer). But currently, Xubuntu is a lot more lightweight than Ubuntu. But Lubuntu is better yet.
<solitude88> really! Yes please
<theadmin> That's my Final Answer.
<solitude88> that would be awesome dowdyph0
<detrimental> i set up ubuntu ssh server for home use (12.4) i am trying to connect with ssh using a password so i can cp my rsa key to my laptop. when i try to connect thru ssh it says premission denied but im using the correct pw, can anyone hlep me
<Maka> hmmm... I managed to install some 32libs and now i get this error: ./flasher-3.5: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-0.1.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Hilikus> theadmin: sorry, yes, desktop environment
<Hilikus> i will take a look at LXDE
<Hilikus> thanks Flannel theadmin
<theadmin> detrimental: What about the username? Sure it's correct? If the usernames on the laptop and the server differ, you'll need to ssh with this syntax: ssh username@host. Simply using "ssh host" uses the current username, that is, the one you have on your laptop.
<dowdyph0> solitude88: find -L <path> -type l -exec echo {} \;
<detrimental> thank makes perfect sense
<detrimental> i was just using the ip so username@ip
<solitude88> dowdyph0 could path be a url?
<dowdyph0> soz
<dowdyph0> solitude88: nope
<dowdyph0> xDDDDD
<solitude88> :)
<b14d3> detrimental: Alternately, you can do ssh -l [username] [host], but yes the way you typed it is also correct.
<dowdyph0> solitude88: w8, what do you exactly need?
<solitude88> sweet stuff I'm going to check this out now
<solitude88> dowdyph0 I wanted to monitor my sites for broken links
<dowdyph0> solitude88: maybe you can use wget o a little python script
<theadmin> detrimental: Well, problem solved :)
<dowdyph0> solitude88: so you wanna a script to extract all your links, and then test them
<solitude88> dowdyph0 happen to have something like that in your toolbox :)
<detrimental> debug1: Authentications that can continue: password
<detrimental> Permission denied, please try again.
<Catbuntu> Please, could somebody tell me the default fonts in Unity on Ubuntu?
<Malimbar> The default font is Ubuntu
<detrimental> thats using ssh -v james@192.168.1.9
<Catbuntu> I know, but which size?
<ThinkT510> !font | Catbuntu
<ubottu> Catbuntu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Catbuntu> I don't want to know that, I want to know the defaults.
<theadmin> wa
<theadmin> Oops, sorry.
<b14d3> detrimental: What is your username on the server?
<detrimental> also james
<detrimental> but diff hostname
<b14d3> detrimental: Capital or lowercase?
<detrimental> lowercase
<ztgu> hey
<b14d3> detrimental: Would you mind pastebin-ing the info and giving us the link?
<detrimental> james@backupserv is my server james@james-cinnarch is my laptop
<ztgu> anyone who know hoe to use VGA_switecheroo
<ztgu> ?
<ztgu> ?
<ztgu> I have two amd GPUs
<detrimental> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1467963/
<b33nj> merry christmas
<ThinkT510> detrimental: using ssh as root isn't a great idea
<tramm> I am trying to update kernel on an ISO image using linux-*-3.5.0-21-wt-non-pae_3.5.0-21.32_i386.deb as described at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webtom/+junk/linux-image-i386-non-pae/view/head:/README, however automatic updates from Ubuntu repositories still offer and install regular linux-*-3.5.0-21 for me... Is it okay that they are installed or is there a way to switch to *-wt-non-pae packages line somehow?
<marenostrum> Catbuntu, Two links you might be interested in: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45572/is-it-possible-to-change-unity-panel-fonts-or-font-size http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779999
<b33nj> merry christmas
<b14d3> detrimental: Otherwise, it could be a setting in OpenSSH that's forcing you to try and use a different password, I vaguely remember that in the config. One sec and I'll check mine and see what I have set
<detrimental> thinkt510 i know i was jst in root, the output is the same eather way.
<detrimental> ok thank you
<marenostrum> b33nj, Merry Christmas!
<detrimental> i usually try not to seek much spoonfed help but was getting frestrated.
<theadmin> detrimental: Silly check, but is OpenSSH on your server actually accepting password authentication at all?
<detrimental> i went into sshd config and ssh config and it says password authentication yes
<Catbuntu> marenostrum, I want to know the defaults, because I changed them.
<Catbuntu> And I'm using MATE.
<detrimental> thats the only place in the config i found that refers to pw authentication
<ThinkT510> Catbuntu: mate isn't supported here
<ztgu> anyone with VGA_switcheroo skills?
<Catbuntu> I know.
<b14d3> detrimental: I assume that allowrootlogin you set to "yes?"
<Catbuntu> I'm just asking the Unity default font sizes gosh!
<Catbuntu> It's not related to MATE.
<detrimental> hold on one sec i believe so
<detrimental> yes it is
<marenostrum> Catbuntu, In the first link there's an image with direct link http://i.stack.imgur.com/GyuPL.png It might be showing the defaults but I'm not sure.
<Catbuntu> Ok, thanks
<theadmin> Catbuntu: These are the defaults in Kubuntu. I beleive they're the same across all versions: http://i.imm.io/QyP1.png
<mario_> Hello boys, i'am again, i have small problem, i like to create new folder, and i type in terminal : mkdir HTML workspace but i don't make one folder called "HTML workspace" i making two folder "HTML" and "workspace" can i fix my problem ? I like to create one folder called "HTML workspace"
<seednode> "Hello boys"
<seednode> Odd way to start a question
<mario_> and girls :)
<mp2> hallo!!!
<theadmin> mario_: I'm a girl, but regardless, you need to take the name in quotes.
<theadmin> mario_: mkdir "HTML workspace"
<GunArm> i'm trying to install ventrilo server based on (http://ulyssesonline.com/2012/08/27/install-ventrilo-server-on-ubuntu-12-04/)  basically I add a user 'ventrilo' and add this (http://www.benwagner.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ventrilo.txt) script to /etc/init.d/ventrilo  -- When I try to "sudo /etc/init.d/ventrilo start" it says "/usr/bin/ventrilo_srv: not found"  the file /usr/bin/ventrilo_srv definatly exists with 751 permissions, I can run it manual
<mario_> theadmin: i'm so sorry, will not be repeated in future
<seednode> Oh you guys
<mario_> thanks you
<Catbuntu> How can I set Unity applications to show only in Unity?
<Catbuntu> It was something about the .desktop files
<mario_> !ln | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<GunArm> this is not a problem with ventrilo its like a linux shell problem
<GunArm> the script http://www.benwagner.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ventrilo.txt says that a file is not found when it clearly exists
<GunArm> the line-      su ventrilo -c "$VENTBIN -f$VENTCONFIG/$VENTPREFIX -d"
<mario_> ln /home/mario/HTML\ workspace/ /var/www/
<mario_> ln: `/home/mario/HTML workspace/': hard link not allowed for directory
<GunArm> which is actually      su ventrilo -c "/usr/bin/ventrilo_srv -f/etc/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv -d"
<theadmin> mario_: -s
<trism> Catbuntu: OnlyShowIn=Unity
<ViaNocturna85> happy holidays people
<b14d3> GunArm: Have you tried finding a Ventrilo support channel?
<mario_> theadmin: you're awesome girl :)
<theadmin> mario_: You can read manuals for specific commands by using "man command", e.g. "man ln"
<GunArm> b14d3: no I haven't although this would be out of the scope of their support, since its not a problem with their software, ventrilo isn't even being run, because ubuntu is pretending to not see the file, i'm guessing it has to do with user permissions....?
<b14d3> GunArm: If it doesn't see it then something else has to be going wrong, if it gave you a permissions error then it would probably be permissions. Paste the link (or pastebin) to the shell script again.
<GunArm> do I have to do something special when I adduser in order for the user to be able to su ventrilo -c "/usr/bin/ventrilo_srv -f/etc/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv -d"
<GunArm> http://www.benwagner.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ventrilo.txt
<GunArm> the file /usr/bin/ventrilo_srv is permissions 751 user1:user1
<steppi> jo
<b14d3> GunArm: Pastebin the error you get when you try to run this script please
<GunArm> http://pastebin.com/xtpb1RsG
<GunArm> ahead of you :)
<Catbuntu> trism, and where're the .desktop icons?
<theadmin> Catbuntu: /usr/share/applications/
<Catbuntu> ok
<Catbuntu> thanks :)
<GunArm> b14d3: also http://pastebin.com/DVX8W73z
<GunArm> b14d3: to create the user i just did "$ sudo useradd ventrilo"  no special parameters
<MirPooBuntu> o/
<b14d3> GunArm: Ok. Reading for just a sec
<GunArm> sure
<johan_> what channel to join for nvidia gfx problems?
<MirPooBuntu> i am having 2 issues with this ubuntu machine.  the major one is that my second swap partition isnt loading up at boot and i cant figure out how to get it to load automaticly
<b14d3> GunArm: Keep in mind that this is not my area of expertise, so I'm grasping at what I can with my programming knowledge. Does the ventrilo user have sudo permissions?
<GunArm> man, probably not, thats kindof where I was leaning but I was just following exactly http://ulyssesonline.com/2012/08/27/install-ventrilo-server-on-ubuntu-12-04/  which has no comments of people saying hey d00d, this doesnt work!
<theadmin> MirPooBuntu: In fstab, /dev/sda1 none swap sw 0 0
<theadmin> MirPooBuntu: Well, obviously, replace /dev/sda1 with your swap part
<b14d3> GunArm: Try that. I can't guarantee it will work, but it's something to try.
<GunArm> sure
<MirPooBuntu> theadmin: i checked and the current swap partition isnt there but thank you as you gave me a direction on what line to add
<MirPooBuntu> thank you
<KI4RO> Is it possible to leave a message for another user here who is not currently logged in?
<theadmin> KI4RO: /msg memoserv help
<KI4RO> theadmin, Thanks
<Maka> Should I be able to install i386 on a 64bit 12.10 Quantal system?
<Maka> I mean i386 programs?
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, you can install i386 packages on 64bit if you have the 32bit runtime libs.
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, you just can't run 64bit on 32BIT :p:
<Maka> i have 64 bit system and 64 bit ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, then you can install ia32-libs or wahtever it is nowadays and you can run 32bit programs.
<Maka> and have a 32bit program that won't install
<TheLordOfTime> although usually there's amd64 equivalents of programs in Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, such as?
<mario_> ls -all
<mario_> total 12
<mario_> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 Dec 26 20:52 .
<mario_> drwxr-xr-x 31 mario mario 4096 Dec 26 20:59 ..
<mario_> drwxr-xr-x  2 mario root  4096 Dec 26 20:23 w3schools
<mario_>  who folder is "."
<FloodBot1> mario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maka> there's no ia32-libs anymore...
<MirPooBuntu> theadmin: where in fstab should i put the sap partitions as i dont see any of them
<MirPooBuntu> http://paste.opensuse.org/74284614
<theadmin> mario_: . is the current directory, .. is the directory one level above.
<MirPooBuntu> swap
<antonio_> what do I need to do to be able to export to mp4 with handbrake?
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, they changed the name i think, not sure, but 32bit should still be installable in 64bit if you get the libraries.
<theadmin> MirPooBuntu: Any line, there is no particular order
<tramm> OK, I think I got it now. The key is linux-image-generic which depends incrementally on new kernels, if they are released. If I remove linux-image-generic, kernels won't be updated any more, although everything else will keep functioning fine. Is that correct?
<MirPooBuntu> ok thanks
<theadmin> MirPooBuntu: But one swap partition is already there...
<kurtcocaine> I've got dual boot linux mint and ubuntu, I want to install funtoo where ubuntu is now installed on that partition, how do I get mint to just create an auto generated grub config for me?
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, which program though
<mario_> theadmin: is ok current directory to be owned by root, it's folder in my home folder
<TheLordOfTime> Maka, since you're not providing that information nobody can help you :P:
<Maka> Maemo-Flasher
<theadmin> mario_: That's not normally the case.
<Maka> http://wiki.maemo.org/Documentation/Maemo_5_Developer_Guide/Development_Environment/Maemo_Flasher-3.5
<mario_> ok, i will fix it
<Maka> if ur so interested about the program =)
<nlux_> :3
<mario_> is ok /home/ folder to be owned by root ?
<theadmin> mario_: /home yes
<theadmin> mario_: YOUR home folder, no.
<nlux_> guys, can I mount a 3tb on /home after installation's done?
<MirPooBuntu> yea
<mario_> fixed, thanks for all :)
<seednode> So, MirPooBuntu, why the direct hatred of Ubuntu today?
<seednode> What do you use, again?
<MirPooBuntu> :O
<MirPooBuntu> seednode: :D
<kvothetech> nlux_: yes
<KScorp> hi guys
<MirPooBuntu> i use Suse and Ubuntu and Winblows
<nlux_> thanks
<seednode> SUSE
<seednode> Long time no mention
<Jordan_U> !ot | seednode
<ubottu> seednode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lkj> Hi, is there a way to change the encrypted home dir password that you need to enter at boot?
<Maka> dammit... every site says to get ia32-libs...
<madinc> hi guys can somebody help me with xboxdrv??
<Maka> i guess i just download 32bit ubuntu then =(
<kvothetech> madinc: no not one person out of about 6 billion can help you
<kvothetech> madinc: uh
<seednode> Jordan_U: My apologies, I didn't pay attention to the buffer title.
<kvothetech> Maka: ia32-libs is for multiarch
<seednode> I thought I was in the ##ibmthinkpad buffer
<kvothetech> aka if you're already on 64 bit and you want 32
<kvothetech> and i think it's a debian package though it may also be in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lkj: Yes. Are you really talking about an encrypted home directory or an encrypted root, because for an encrypted home directory (using ecryptfs) you shouldn't need to enter any password "at boot" and only your normal login to login to your user (you shouldn't be asked for a password separately from the normal login, but automatic login is not possible).
<ShadowMedic>  
<lkj> Jordan_U,  in that case, I'm not sure what the password is for at boot ?
<Maka> and multiarch working either
<kvothetech> Maka: ?
<lkj> I thought I selected 'encrypt home folder' at install time and this is why I ended up with
<b14d3> GunArm: How're things going?
<antonio_> what do I need to do to be able to export to mp4 with handbrake?
<Jordan_U> lkj: Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<Maka> kvothehech: can't install it
<lkj> Jordan_U,    http://pastebin.com/gUrfHgE3
<Maka> apt-get says ia32-libs-multiarch isn't available
<|Uzi|> I'm having a black and white line image as my computer starts.    Does anyone know what I'm talking about and how to fix it ?
<antonio_> anyone here use Handbrake?
<MirPooBuntu> i do
<venky10> Hi. I have a web based flash player for my website that has a playlist of songs that it has to play in an xml file. However, the xml file is cached on my local machine and whenever I upload the new xml playlist file to the server, I have to do a hard refresh (clear out cache) to get the new playlist. Any idea how to force the html page to refresh the xml file as well ??
<lkj> Jordan_U,  Any ideas?
<lkj> I just need to change this password. I know what the current one is
<FlowRiser> venky10, how do you load the xml into the html file, in the first place ?
<madinc> i need a example of a xboxdrv configuration file for a car racing game any help please.
<ocontant> lkj passwd
<venky10> FlowRiser, an argument to the flash player
<lkj> oconnore, no
<bambu> Hi
<lkj> ocontant, ^^
<FlowRiser> venky10, you can use javascript: "onRefresh{ rewrite_argument(); }
<FlowRiser> venky10, i did something similar a while back
<FlowRiser> venky10, can't remember the syntax exactly, but it should be there;
<FlowRiser> venky10, search w3schools
<venky10> FlowRiser, thanks. Will look into it
<lkj> Hi, is there a way to change the encrypted home dir password that you need to enter at boot?
<|Uzi|> I'm having a black and white line image as my computer starts.    Does anyone know what I'm talking about and how to fix it ?
<|Uzi|> should i take a pic ?
<bambu> I started ddrescue on one hardrive, and need to continue the image on a second hardrive. The first is nearly full.
<FlowRiser> |Uzi|, yes pls :)
<maxb> lkj: I'd imagine generally it's supposed to be the same as the user's login password, and is probably changed automatically along with the login password in most cases
<bambu> Any idea if this is possible?
<lkj> maxb, different password
<lkj> had to set it at install time
<ocontant> lkj did you google your question^
<lkj> yes I did
<ocontant> how you didn't find anything?
<maxb> lkj: I don't have any machines using encrypted home, I only use encrypted subfolder. Does ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase still exist in a encrypted whole homedir setup?
<FlowRiser> lkj, is it the same password as the super user one ?
<lkj> ocontant, no
<ocontant> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD4QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F33730%2Fwill-changing-password-re-encrypt-my-home-directory&ei=9l_bUIWcNePn0gGp6YDYCQ&usg=AFQjCNHnrAn5QyidvE9dGjlcZUpuoozSsA&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ
<lkj> FlowRiser, I'm not awaare of a superuser
<FlowRiser> lkj, when you call sudo, is it the same password ?
<maxb> The superuser is root. It usually doesn't *have* a password in a typical Ubuntu setup/
<lkj> ocontant,  I'm worried that that is something differnet
<lkj> Some people are telling me that my home dir sin't encrytpted
<lkj> I don't really know what has hapened
<lkj> which is why i am struggling with google
<nlux_> how do I ajust screen brightness?
<nlux_> oh lol
<lkj> I check the 'encrypt home foler' box at install time and it told me to pick a password. I know need to enter this at boot time
<lkj> and I want to change it
<ocontant> lkj
<ocontant> let see if you are encrypted then
<maxb> lkj: I don't have any machines using encrypted home, I only use encrypted subfolder. Does ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase still exist in a encrypted whole homedir setup?
<ocontant> ls ~/.* and tell me if you see .ecryptfs folder
<ocontant> maxb too fast for me :P
<madinc> i need a example of a xboxdrv configuration file for a car racing game any help please?
<bambu> Hello?
<wdp_> is that a question?
<nlux_> I can't seem to be able to adjust brightness...
<budtuba> Hello, what does this dialog mean? "System program problem detected, Do you want to report the problem now?"  This just appeared on my computer.
<FlowRiser> nlux_, search for brightness in dash :-?
<lkj> maxb yes
<nlux_> FlowRiser: it doesn't work at all
<ocontant> budtuba that one of your application crashed
<johan> how do i restore from a faild install of third party nvidia drivers?
<maxb> lkj: Then, I believe 'ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase' should do what you need
<Jordan_U> lkj: You definitely have an encrypted root filesystem, not an encrypted home directory. (Well, you may *also* have a separately encrypted home drirectory, but you certainly have an encrypted root FS).
<FlowRiser> nlux_, what video card do you have ? ati, nvidia.. ?
<nlux_> amd radeon 7000 series
<budtuba> ocontant: is it possible to learn which one crashed?
<nlux_> amd radeon hd 7000 series*
<FlowRiser> nlux_, run amdccle
<Jordan_U> maxb: Since lkj wants to change their LUKS password, that's not the right command.
<maxb> Jordan_U: Where is LUKS mentioned?
<ocontant> budtuba you should first investigate /var/log and check the file message and any other file you feel could be related
<|Uzi|> ah sorry brb flow  (forgot i asked question)
<nlux_> command not found
<nlux_> :< FlowRiser
<kid22> good afternoon everyone
<FlowRiser> nlux_, you have the fglrx drivers installed ?
<madinc> hi guys i need a example of a xboxdrv configuration file for a car racing game any help please?
<TheHustle> Hi
<maxb> Jordan_U: Based on lkj's mention of using 'encrypt home folder' when installing Ubuntu, I think we're dealing with ecryptfs, not LUKS
<petersaints> I'm trying to mount glusterfs on boot (Ubuntu 12.10 running both server and client) but it doesn't work. If after mount I make sudo mount -a than it picks up what I defined in fstab and works fine. Anyone with the same problem?
<FlowRiser> nlux_, you can just change the brightness from amdcccle
<FlowRiser> |Uzi|, I'm not going anywhere :P
<nlux_> FlowRiser: It won't work but thanks
<Jordan_U> maxb: "/lastlog lkj" to see the whole conversation. lkj is (or at least was) confused about what they have.
<lkj> surely it's encryfs?
<fabio> tina.org
<ocontant> lkj i feel like encryption is overkill for you and more complex for your day to day.  Maybe you should consider to deencrypt your system.
<lkj> ubuntu-netbook:~$ ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<lkj> Old wrapping passphrase:
<lkj> New wrapping passphrase:
<lkj> New wrapping passphrase (again):
<lkj> Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<FloodBot1> lkj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lkj> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<madinc> hi guys i need a example of a xboxdrv configuration file for a car racing game any help please?
<bambu> Can you see my messages?
<Jordan_U> lkj: maxb: Actually, I was just going off of the fact that your root filesystem is mounted from /dev/mapper and the fact that you asked about a password "at boot". It may be that you just have root on LVM or similar without LUKS, so let's confirm what you have.
<FlowRiser> bambu, yes
<ViaNocturna85> bambu: we can
<bambu> No answer, then?
<Jordan_U> lkj: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<bambu> I asked in #linux, and #ubuntu
<bambu> no one ever responded, so ;p
<TheLordOfTime> !test | bambu
<ubottu> bambu: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<bambu> I guess I'll just buy a new HD and wait.
<TheLordOfTime> bambu, your questions are getting caught in the flood occasionally you have to repeat your question
<TheLordOfTime> bambu, can you repeat your question please?
<Jordan_U> bambu: Did you have ddrescue create a log file?
<lkj> Jordan_U,  http://pastebin.com/b8UrxGZe
<bambu> Jordan_U, Of course ;)
<bambu> I thopught I could just move it...
<bambu> It would start at the last part.
<FlowRiser> bambu, you made me lol
<MirPooBuntu> how can i get it so that grub doesnt boot silently
<MirPooBuntu> grub2 that is
<Jordan_U> bambu: Then yes you can continue from another hard drive. Does the second hard drive have enough room for the full image or are you trying to split the image between two drives? Splitting between two drives might be difficult.
<bambu> Jordan_U, The latter. The first HD (120GB) is nearly full.
<bambu> Jordan_U, I might just buy IDE to USB and a 500 GB hardrive. If this won't work...
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: during boot or all the time?
<madinc> does anybody know or use xboxdrv???
<ocontant> madinc it is not xbox channel
<DeliriumTremens> but he had three question marks
<ocontant> i've seen your question for like 2h now and nobody knew about it
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85:  huh
<madinc> ocontant : this is in the ubuntu repos
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85: the quiet command in grub is what i want to remove
<FlowRiser> |UzI|, have something for us ?
<MirPooBuntu> or silent
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: Well you want to see output right? during 1 boot or that it does it all the time?
<lkj> So I think I have an encyrpted home folder that requires a password at boot to unencrypt and/or mount?
<|UzI|> FlowRiser:   http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/Roguewardom/2012-12-2614-46-43774.jpg
<lkj> as per the default if checking the 'encrypt home folder' box at install time
<MirPooBuntu> see the output all the time at boot
<|UzI|> if i leave my mouse alone it will hang on that . as soon as i move it it starts going to the login screen.
<FlowRiser> |UzI|, Yes, i do know that. It appeared on a very old laptop
<lkj> I'm struggling to find documentation for something that is almost default at install time
<bambu> I'd prefer to do it with the drives I have. I broke my last IDE/SATA to USB :p
<Jordan_U> lkj: That confirms that you have LUKS. Now let's find out if you *also* have ecryptfs.
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: edit the file /etc/default/grub and you see the line 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT'...there you see 'quit'...remove that, then run the command 'sudo update-grub'
<|UzI|> I'd like to fix it.  My father in law is over and sorta interested in linux but that startup bug makes him think linux is buggy
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: 'quiet' I mean
<Jordan_U> lkj: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<MirPooBuntu> thanks
<lkj> Jordan_U,  ok, thanks, I guess that's what happens when checing the encrypt home dir box at install time then
<FlowRiser> |UzI|, To be honest, i don't really know the problems source, but it ocurred after i replaced the laptops hdd with one that i preinstalled a linux os
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: you're welcome
<DeliriumTremens> "but that startup bug makes him think linux is buggy"
 * DeliriumTremens head asplode
<FlowRiser> |UzI|, what did you do to it ? :-?
<ikonia> |UzI|: there are some bugs with linux, and certain video cards, which include issues such as your own
<ikonia> |UzI|: could you tell me what video card is in that machine please.
<DeliriumTremens> this steak that's made of meat makes me think this steak is meaty
<ikonia> DeliriumTremens: please stop with this, he's got a valid issue and wants help
<ikonia> DeliriumTremens: your pointless comments don't help
<DeliriumTremens> my bad
<lkj> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/85tFfYgM
<FlowRiser> DeliriumTremens, also, it floods the chat even more
<|UzI|> I'm trying to remember.  I think it's Geforce FX 5200
<ikonia> |UzI|: it's worth checking, it's important to look at the possible solutions
<Jordan_U> lkj: So, you have *both* a LUKS encrypted root fileystem, and ecryptfs home directory encryption on top of that.
<FlowRiser> |UzI|, how did you install linux on it ?
<lkj> Jordan_U, ok. SO what is the bootime password actually doing/
<lkj> ?
<ocontant> lkj give you access to your filesystem
<ocontant> to boot linux
<|UzI|> I formarted and parted the HD then installed like anyone else
<Jordan_U> lkj: It is decrypting your root filesystem.
<FlowRiser> |UzI|, on that actual machine, or on another machine ? ;-?
<lkj> ok
<ikonia> |UzI|: ok, lets try a basic as you don't have the card details
<lkj> How can I change this password?
<|UzI|> on this machine
<ikonia> !nomodeset | |UzI|
<MirPooBuntu> there
<ubottu> |UzI|: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bubo> How do I make a new user that will only have certain permissions in 1 folder and he can't do anything else?
<MirPooBuntu> splash=0
<MirPooBuntu> \o/
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: all sorted?
<dr_willis> Bubo:  do what in the folder exactly?
<b14d3> GunArm: Any word?
<Jordan_U> lkj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase
<|UzI|> Ikonia :  It's showing up as a FX 5200
<GunArm> b14d3: that didn't do it. thanks for the help though, i put a thread on ubuntuforums
<ikonia> |UzI|: check the url ubottu sent you - try that as your first port of call
<Jordan_U> lkj: I would try with GNOME Disk Utility first so there's less chance of user-error.
<ocontant> bubo, local security is pretty hard, if you allow someone to have a local access, he has the potential to be able to overcome any user security you put in place.
<b14d3> GunArm: Ok, sorry I couldn't be more help
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85:  i think so
<Bubo> dr_willis use psftp (putty ftp) to download/upload files, use mkdir, rm, vi (to create new fiels) only in that folder but not being to execute them
<FlowRiser> !lightdm | FlowRiser
<MirPooBuntu> will find out if the swap trick will work
<FlowRiser> !lightmd
<FlowRiser> !lightdm
<Bubo> being able*
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85: could you take a look at my fstab and see if both of my swap partitions are sorted out?  i would greatly appreciate it
<ocontant> give him access only via FTP then
 * FlowRiser realizes he's one of the few that knows about lightdm.
<TheLordOfTime> FlowRiser, can we help you with something?
<lkj> Jordan_U, how do I start gnome disk utility from the CLI?
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: Sure, what was wrong with them?
<FlowRiser> TheLordOfTime, sure
<lkj> gnome-disk-utility is not found
<Jordan_U> lkj: palimpsest
<madinc> does anybody know or use xboxdrv???
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85:  i have a 400mb swap partiton on /dev/sda5 but i added another 2GB swap partiton on /dev/sda3 because i kept going into swap and maxing it out
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85: http://paste.opensuse.org/52688470
<FlowRiser> TheLordOfTime, i'm working on a lightdm greeter, don't know how to package it;In action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFlNp13MQ0
<GunArm> b14d3: no worries, thanks for the suggestions
<lkj> Jordan_U, that command is not found
<dr_willis> Bubo:  rbash can restirct shell commands. but last i looked vi also had the ability to run arbitary shell commands that may defeat using rbash.
<kid22> hmm...
<TheLordOfTime> FlowRiser, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging for getting help with packaging stuff.
<Bubo> dr_willis i will check rbash, thanks
<FlowRiser> TheLordOfTime, i know ... i followed the documentation, didn't make any sense to what i need to do
<TheLordOfTime> FlowRiser, they can walk you through it
<BOOTMGR> Can anyone help with a boot manger?
<TheLordOfTime> or try to explain it better.
<FlowRiser> TheLordOfTime, ok then, i'll give it a show
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: Looks fine to me
<kid22> anyone here redhat certified
<vnrm> hi everybody, can anyone answer me, why (x)ubuntu 12.10 its without ascii armor address mapping and aslr in libc?
<kid22> =)
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: you have a swap on sda3 and 5
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85:  thanks
<Jordan_U> lkj: If you run "palimpsest" (*not* "gksudo palimpsest" ) from a terminal does it tell you what package to install to get it?
<MirPooBuntu> ViaNocturna85: correct
<ThinkT510> kid22: this is a ubuntu support channel
<lkj> Jordan_U, no, it is just 'not found'
<ViaNocturna85> MirPooBuntu: but yes, looks fine
<lkj> Jordan_U, I already have the gnome-disk-utility installed though
<maxb> It's 'gnome-disks' not 'palimpsest' these days
<ViaNocturna85> anyway, Im off...happy holidays all
<lkj> nice
<Jordan_U> maxb: Thanks :)
<|UzI|> ikonia :  My video card drivers are installed (i had to look up the nvida driver on this pc to tell you.  That's why I said I couldn't recall.   "Note that this option is sometimes needed for nVidia cards when using the default "nouveau" drivers. Installing proprietary nvidia drivers usually makes this option no longer necessary, so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia driv
<|UzI|> ers."    My question for this is why will this help if my video is setup and the gfx drivers properly installed ?
<ikonia> |UzI|: I may not have the full picture here, what point do you get the image you posted ?
<|UzI|> Right before my login screen.
<dr_willis> |UzI|:  if you are refering to the nomodeset option. ive often had to use it to install. and use it untill i get the nvidia drivers going.  but ive not had to do so with the 12.10 release and my nvidia systems. Older ssytems i did.
<|UzI|> I'd say during post(im not a total noob - uses freebsd)
<ikonia> |UzI|: so do you get all the boot splash stuff, and then the actual login prompt just loads like that
<lkj> i still cant see where to change the pass in that interface
<lkj> it's not the same as the askubuntu link pic
<|UzI|> I don't get a bootsplash at all that's the odd part.
<|UzI|> it's not showing post but my drivers are installed
<ikonia> |UzI|: ok, so try the option ubottu just gave you
<ikonia> |UzI|: lets see how that improves/or not thing
<|UzI|> ok
<dr_willis> the nvidia drivers often break/fight with/mess up   plymouth so you dont get the lovely ubuntu.... boot animation.
<madinc>  this is my first time here i saw so many different questions that i thought i could ask anything ubuntu related
<hjubal> hi, what is the right way to install a Python module from PyPI without messing things up with apt?
<lkj> thanks for the help Jordan_U
<|UzI|> looks like i need to edit this :   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<|UzI|> correct?
<ikonia> |UzI|: yes,
<|UzI|> ok good glad im on the right path
<kevo_> Can someone help me out here I want to remove Pulseaudio from my Ubuntu 12.10 and only use Alsa.
<kevo_> Can anyone guide me in the right direction?
<usr13> kevo_: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> kevo_: Why do you want to remove pulseaudio?
<kevo_> usr13: If I do that will Alsa work automatically or is there something I need to install.
<dr_willis> every time ive seen someone want to remove pulse audio. they break their whole system
<kevo_> Jordan_U: I get too much static and the audio just sounds like crap.
<Jordan_U> kevo_: Do you have any reason to believe that pulseaudio is at fault rather than ALSA?
<usr13> kevo_: alsa will just work.
<kevo_> Jordan_U: Well I'm running an Nvidia GTX 670 FTW 2GB HDMI out audio and it just seems that everything I run causes audio problems like movies, games, anything.
<Jordan_U> kevo_: HDMI audio out is not very mature yet in GNU/Linux. I doubt that pulseaudio is at fault here.
<|UzI|> how do i use pastebin to link you guys?  I used to use this when they first started and all you did was paste the text and then  copy the link
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | |UzI|
<ubottu> |UzI|: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebinit > |UzI|
<ubottu> |UzI|, please see my private message
<bambu> Jordan_U, The first HD (120GB) is nearly full. I'd like to continue on a second.
<usr13> kevo_: I'm inclined to agree with Jordan_U, but, nothing beats a try but a failure.
<TheLordOfTime> |UzI|, to paste from command line you can use pastebinit
<TheLordOfTime> i told ubottu to send you the factoid dat
<TheLordOfTime> a
<|UzI|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468161/
<kevo_> Do I need to reboot after removing pulseaudio?
<|UzI|> thats my grub
<kevo_> My audio isn't working now haha.
<usr13> kevo_: nope
<usr13> kevo_: Well, I guess I could be wrong....  But are you sure?  play  /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> kevo_:                                              Test  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<xibalba> hey folks, trying to install ipplan here. getting some issues was wondering if someone could look at my pastebin link
<xibalba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1468166/
<usr13> kevo_: (sudo apt-get install sox #If need be...
<kevo_> usr13: I'm new to Linux, how do I go about doing that?
<kevo_> Open Terminal and run...?
<usr13> kevo_: Open a terminal ... Yes
<usr13> play  /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<|UzI|> usr13:  I fixed my issue with my printer last night.  All I had to do was install the LDP (cant recall if im using correct name)  driver and then the CUPS driver..  the cups printer shows up on the printers list.   I had to edit the USB port and change it to samba and everything worked.
<|UzI|> typing that out took longer than it took to do it .
<xibalba> i dont get why it's in the apt-repo but has unmet dependencies?
<xibalba> shouldn't it just grab the deps and install em?
<usr13> |UzI|: Awesome!
<kevo_> Says The program"play" is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install sox
<xibalba> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<usr13> kevo_: You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install sox
<darkhalo117> Tried installing alsa audio drivers for ubuntu 12.04 because it was stated it works better with wine emulation. Now my PA daemon doesn't run. Now my audio doesn't work at all. Any way I could just reinstall pulse audio?
<kevo_> Yay okay that worked but only through my headphones.
<usr13> darkhalo117: Yes
<kevo_> Now how do I configure the sound to output through HDMI
<usr13> kevo_: alsamixer
<kevo_> MAN THAT SOUNDS MUCH MORE CLEAR
<usr13> kevo_: Well, there you go...
<|UzI|> Ikonia :  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"  added on to the quiet splash  ?
<kevo_> I'm in alsamixer...
<xibalba> should i take a number?
<kevo_> What do I need to change?
<xibalba> i'm sure someone http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1468166/ knows how to resolve this easily
<lesshaste> how can you tell if your hard drive is ide or sata without opening the case?
<usr13> kevo_: Turn up master, PCM  etc....
<usr13> kevo_: Make sure it's not muted
<gac> lesshaste: use the disk utility? i think it tells you what interface
<gac> lesshaste: or, use it to find the model number and google it
<usr13> kevo_: (m to toggle mute on or off)
<lesshaste> gac, what is the disk utility called from the command line?
<gac> pass, it's a GUI tool
<gac> hdparm -I /dev/sda or something should work from a command line
<|UzI|> nm stuoidquestion
<|UzI|> haha
<usr13> I have to go for now. Cach you all later...
<lesshaste> gac, ATA device, with non-removable media
<lesshaste> 	Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP2004C
<lesshaste> gac, thanks!
<xibalba> hmm stupid apt
<|UzI|> Ikonia :  BRB checking to see if I fixed it.
 * |UzI| rebooting
<fedor> hey there, I want to install windows game on my Ubuntu 12.10. I have installed Wine and AcetoneIso. I have mounted the iso-image. And now I do not know what should I do to get started. Could anyone help me?
<ThinkT510> fedor: best ask in #winehq
<Uzi> Didn't work
<Uzi> I mean it didn't solve the issue
<himuro> german speaking people here?
<b14d3> !de | himuro
<ubottu> himuro: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<seoushi-temp> Hi, I just got a macbook air and installed ubuntu 12.10 on it except it doesn't detect the os on load (no boot loader). I tried using boot-repair and it detected efi but it still didn't work.  Any ideas on how to get the efi bootloader recognized?
<himuro> I need some help on installing kubuntu to my usb stick.
<seoushi-temp> himuro, what os are you coming from?
<himuro> win7
<seoushi-temp> it would probably be easiest to us unetbootin
<DJHenjin> Hello, I have a question, and its going to take me a couple minutes to type it all up
<himuro> I ve go unetbootin but I dont understand that
<Uzi> is Ikonia still here ?
<Uzi> he was helping me
<steven_> Anyone here program C++ by any chance?
<seoushi-temp> himuro, whats the issue? select the distro or the iso if you have already downloaded it then select the usb stick at the bottom reboot and select the usb stick from the drive select.
<seoushi-temp> steven_, yes I do
<DJHenjin> I set up a new user on my ubuntu 12 server for SSH and SFTP access, and I am trying to restrict the SFTP access to only the users home directory, I followed this tut http://www.ericstockwell.com/?p=54 to try and do it. but when i log in with SFTP i get "Error, Server unexpectedly closed network connection" Before I followed that tutorial, I made sure that the user could log into SFTP, but since adding the Math User ... part i can no longer log int
<MonkeyDust> steven_  #c++
<wefwefe> mon
<steven_> alright
<DJHenjin> s/Math/Match
<wefwefe> yo
<Uzi> usr13 you there ?
<Rene> hi guys! i have a quick question. When doing a dist-upgrade, do i have to upgrade to every release, or can i skip releases in between?
<MonkeyDust> !update > Rene
<ubottu> Rene, please see my private message
<Uzi> so after changing my grub to  nomodeset  i still have :  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/Roguewardom/2012-12-2614-46-43774.jpg
<Uzi> i had it on the reboot saw it then and then saw it before the login screen
<Uzi> "reboot now"   then bam http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/Roguewardom/2012-12-2614-46-43774.jpg   then rebooting black screen where post should show and then http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/Roguewardom/2012-12-2614-46-43774.jpg
<rats__> nick ratseyesoup
<ikonia> Uzi: ok, so that's fine, one change done, lets move to another one
<Uzi> ok
<ikonia> Uzi: can you login to this system at all, eg: maybe using ssh
<Uzi> i'm using it NOW
<DJHenjin> can anyone help me with my SFTP issue please?
<Uzi> like im on the system talking to you
<Uzi> everything else is fine
<ikonia> Uzi: just the login box that's a problem then
<Uzi> not the login box  ..  before
<Uzi> sec i'll take a video of this lol
<ikonia> Uzi: no need
<DJHenjin> i am trying to jail a specific user into their home directory with SFTP, but since using this tutorial, http://www.ericstockwell.com/?p=54 that user cannot log into SFTp anymore
<ikonia> Uzi: lets just chat and work this through
<ikonia> Uzi: so do you actually get a valid login prompt ?
<Uzi> yes
<ikonia> Uzi: ok, so it's the preboot/bootsplash that's a problem
<ikonia> correct ?
<Uzi> pls wait  (tired of explaining video make it clr
<ikonia> Uzi: I'm not watching a video, I'll park it there
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: what SFTP client is the jailed user using?
<FlowRiser> ikonia, It's the splash screen, but i'm just not sure why it would happen
<DJHenjin> Filezilla
<FlowRiser> ikonia, it happened to one of my laptops
<ikonia> FlowRiser: if it's the splashscreen it will be a framebuffer problem
<ikonia> which as this is an older nvidia card, does seem more probable
<FlowRiser> ikonia, but it's just an estethic thingy, everything is normal from then (also, my video card was an old one)
<ikonia> FlowRiser: seems very reasonable and inline with some known issues
<LouisWust> when the user attempts to connect using Filezilla, what error does FileZilla report?
<DJHenjin> Error:	Server unexpectedly closed network connection
<DJHenjin> Error:	Could not connect to server
<DJHenjin> LouisWust
<FlowRiser> ikonia, yes, i searched about it, but why waste so much time fixing an issue that is shown for about 10-15 seconds ? :-?
<ikonia> FlowRiser: well, that's up to some people and what's important to them, I see no problem fixing it, or not
<DJHenjin> between checking SFTP before following that tut, and after, there were no changes to FileZilla's config for that user
<ikonia> the problem won't be the client
<Jordan_U> ikonia: If Uzi comes back, having grub hand off a text mode to the kernel might help, uncommenting GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub will accomplish this.
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the problem will be the server not being able to chroot and use internal-sftp
<dr_willis> I tend to fix splash screen issues by just removeing plymouth. ;)
<DJHenjin> ikonia, I know, just letting you guys know there are no changes
<ikonia> Jordan_U: solid advice as always
<DJHenjin> so ikonia, how does one go about fixing that
<riderplus> after an update the computer icon has disappeared on 12.10
<riderplus> i can't find it in dconf-editor
<riderplus> nor in gconf-editor/ gnome-tweak tool
<riderplus> is there a way to bring it back?
<dr_willis> riderplus:  what computer icon do you mean?
<Uzi> sorry Ikonia
<riderplus> there is in gnome 3 the option of showing desktop icons
<riderplus> home icon, trash, computer
<ikonia> riderplus: yes, there is
<riderplus> and mounted devices
<ikonia> Uzi: no need to apologise
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: just to be sure, did you restart the ssh daemon after editing sshd_config?
<Uzi> well if anyone wants to:  http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v125/Roguewardom/?action=view&current=2012-12-2615-53-52930.mp4   lol
<riderplus> the computer icon just disappeared
<riderplus> and there's no way of bringing it back, is it?
<DJHenjin> i ran 'restart ssh' which showed a new process ID after running, yer LouisWust
<dr_willis> riderplus:  you mean the 'option to show the computer icon'  has been removed? or are all the options gone?
<ikonia> Uzi: Jordan_U suggested pushing grub to boot the sequence through a console rather than the boot splash
<riderplus> the option is gone
<ikonia> Uzi: Jordan_U's suggetion was "uncommenting GRUB_TERMINAL=console  in /etc/default/grub will accomplish this.
<ikonia> "
<dr_willis> having a home, and a computer icon both.. seems a little redundant. ;)
<riderplus> dr_willis: i realy liked that icon
<ikonia> Uzi: I assume you know you have to rebuild the grub config after you change /etc/default/grub
<Uzi> yes
<riderplus> is there a shortcut?
<ikonia> Uzi: just checking
<Uzi> np :)
<dr_willis> riderplus:  the whole idea of icons on the desktop is also slowly going away. There are some indicator applets that add the classic places menu item to the panel.
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: i'm going to take a moment and run through that tutorial myself, to see if i get the same problem
<DJHenjin> alright, thank you LouisWust
<dr_willis> i cant even reber what the 'computer' icon showed..
<riderplus> I don't like an empty desktop
<mario_> hello all
<riderplus> so ... is there a way to bring the visibility of the computer icon back?
<riderplus> i couldn't find it
<dr_willis> riderplus:  fullscreen your apps ;)
 * Uzi reading up
<dr_willis> riderplus:  could be its been removed. ive not heard any mention of it.  Not really looked either.
<dr_willis> riderplus:  the forums or askubuntu.com may make mention of it.
<riderplus> i didn't find anything related to
<budtuba> Hi, I'm troubleshooting sound on my computer.  I've tried the steps on DebuggingSoundProblems from the wiki through advanced troubleshooting. My sound isn't muted, my alsa levels are up and I have the latest alsa drivers. What should I do next?
<Uzi> how would I push grub to boot the sequence through a console ?    (im changing boot splash back to what it was)
<dr_willis> budtuba:  how are you getting sound? laptop? hdmi speakers/monitor? normal analog monitors?
<Uzi> shit door bell
<mario_> i like to install skype, i has try in ubuntu software center but there aren't have skype, i go to skype.com and i click download, skype get me to select my linux distributions, there's Ubuntu 10.04, ubuntu 12.04 , debian 7.... who linux distribution to select, i have xubuntu 12.10
<IdleOne> Uzi: Please stop with the swearing.
<riderplus> when I open nautilus there is a Computer tab
<dr_willis> !skype | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<budtuba> dr_willis: sound is output through normal emu10k1 ports on the back of the pc to a set of speakers. The sound worked when I rebooted into Windows XP earlier.
<riderplus> under Devices
<dr_willis> budtuba:  i had a WEIRD system once ages ago.. if i booted straight to Linux from a powered off state. my sound would  work. If i booted to windows then rebooted  and went into linux. sound would not work. ;) windows set the sound card settings in some weird way.
<mario_> i try with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype but i have error sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: can you connect via SFTP locally? like 'sftp johndoe@localhost'
<ikonia> dr_willis: that was a well documented bug
<mario_> my error is : E: Unable to locate package skype
<dr_willis> budtuba:  has sound ever worked on that box? has it ever worked with any live cds ? thats a fairly old sound card isent it? i would think it would work well by this time.
<guntbert> mario_: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype ?
<DJHenjin> LouisWust "Write failed :Broken pipe, Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<budtuba> dr_willis: this pc uses an old creative audigy2 card. What's odd here is sound had been working in ubuntu until a couple weeks ago, my dad says.
<mario_> guntbert: yes
<budtuba> dr_willis: aye it should be pretty mundane.
<dr_willis> budtuba:  i would test with a live cd. see if it has sound.  My AUdigy2 worked great in linux.
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: what does 'service ssh status' give you?
<guntbert> mario_: and did you successfully add that repository?
<Uzi> sorry Ikonia  i'm going to have to try to fix thislater thank you for your help (xmas extended family want me to hang out
<Uzi> maybe see you on here some time soon :)
<dr_willis> budtuba:  its possible the card has died.  rare. but possible. Or theres some wonky cable.
<mario_> yes, at second try
<DJHenjin> ssh start/running, process 21317
<mario_> thanks you very much guntbert
<dr_willis> budtuba:  dont do like i did once.. and had a headphone adaptor plugged in.. so i got no sound - since it thought it was sending to the headphones.. ;P
<budtuba> dr_willis: yeah, I've got a livecd around here. My dad's a new user & the system has changed since ubuntu was first installed.
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: i think i got it, check your sshd_config and make sure you have the right directory in the ChrootDirectory line
<guntbert> mario_: and now, when you type         sudo apt-get update    are there any errors?
<mario_> guntbert: no, all is ok, and i have succefuly installed my skype, thanks you so much
<guntbert> mario_: glad you made it :)
<DynamicDesignz> Does anyone know how I can run Ubuntu from a server with a pxe connection?
<budtuba> dr_willis: haha, happens to the best of us. :) I found our 12.04 livecd, so I'll test audio with that now.
<DJHenjin> LouisWust its set to /home/talesofpirates which is correct
<mario_> guntbert: can i add all "partners" for apt-get ?
<SpaceRocket> every time I start Ubuntu it asks for my password "unlock the login keyring"
<e-i-k-e> hi. i was using tty2 and then logged off. while i'm currently using the "normal" desktop (strg+alt+f7) this seems to prevent standby. when i'm going to standby from "f7" gnome-shell disappears and i'm seeing tty2 asking for a user name
<e-i-k-e> any other recommendations than a reboot?
<escott> SpaceRocket, you might be able to change preferences in seahorse
<guntbert> mario_: you just added the partner repository - that will contain all apps from "partners"
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: and does /home/talesofpirates exist? i typo'd my own mkdir command while following the tutorial
<DJHenjin> LouisWust Yes, it most certainly does exist
<mario_> guntbert: is there one partner repository or more from one ?
<e-i-k-e> top says that there are 3 users logged in but lastlog only shows my account "eike             tty2 Mi Dez 26 20:58:18 +0100 2012". not sure why tty2 is still listed as used port. i thought that logout in this interface would be enough
<guntbert> mario_: its one repo, containing all applications from "partners"
<mario_> !skype | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<tupu> Hi, all. I have a problem trying to access my set-top box with Lubuntu. When I mount it, it is mounting it with some gphoto2 and sees all files (including .ini files) as MPEG videos.
<ztgu> hello
<tupu> Apparently it thinks it's a camera. Is there a way to force it to see it just as a file system? It worked fine with Ubuntu, but now with Lubuntu I have no way of mountin git.
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: other than the username (talesofpirates rather than johndoe), did you have to change anything while following the tutorial?
<ztgu> Can anyone help me with permissions? can "cd" into /sys/kernel/debug
<ztgu> cant*
<blenderkid> Hi I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 Studio version. The installation was flawless, but I've got a display problem - all font characters have colored pixel at the edges. It is really tiring to read anything...
<tupu> Could I use some other file manager for example?
<blenderkid> And I've installed the recommended grafic driver
<DJHenjin> LouisWust the username is actually topuser and the home directory /home/talesofpirates other than that. didnt change anything
<tupu> The current file manager that I use is PCManFM which seems to be extremely simplified and doesn't allow me to mount it as a file system.
<DynamicDesignz> @blenderkid you have to modify xorg
<ztgu> Can anyone help me with permissions? I can't "cd" into /sys/kernel/debug
<SpaceRocket> escott, what to change ?
<DJHenjin> also LouisWust i already had the user set up with rbash to keep the user in the right directory for SSH
<guntbert> !repeat | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ru> can someone help me installing addons for the audioplayer deadbeef?
<mario_> ztgu: try sudo cd /sys/kernel/debug
<ztgu> I have already tried
<mario_> ztgu: you can't enter in /sys/kernel/debug with normal user, you need root
<escott> SpaceRocket, you will see that message if either (a) you have passwordless login or (b) your login password is not your keyring password. If (a) you would have to disable password protection on the keyring which kinda defeats the purpose of it. if (b) set the keyring password to match the login password
<ztgu> mario_: sys/kernel $ sudo cd debug, sudo: cd: command not found. well sudo is not working. any sugestions?
<guntbert> ztgu: you don't really need to enter that directory - you can sudo ls    it, and you can view all files there (with sudo)
<leonardpop> Hello! I am installing ubuntu minimal. After the installation is complete i want to install pure gnome with no extra application. I want to choose myself the mail client, messenger, web browser, media player etc. Can someone explain to me how do I do that? Thank you!
<SpaceRocket> escott, Gnome2 key storage was different,  but there is no option to change it
<guntbert> ztgu: cd is an internal command - so sudo doesn't work
<ztgu> I am going to use this command: echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch . But it's not possible
<guntbert> ztgu: in that case   echo ON | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<djsmithe> hi
<ztgu> guntbert: thank you, but why pipe and using this "tee" command?
<djsmithe> i'm trying to setup a hotmail account in evolution
<djsmithe> i can sent email
<DJHenjin> LouisWust any other suggestions
<djsmithe> sorry
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: how about we try running ssh in the foreground
<DJHenjin> ok?
<LouisWust> 'service ssh stop' and then '/usr/sbin/sshd -d'
<djsmithe> i can receive email
<LouisWust> that way we can see if it gives us any error messages
<guntbert> ztgu: because sudo works only on the immediatley following command (in this case tee)
<djsmithe> but i can't send
<escott> mario_, ztgu, sudo -i to get a root shell
<DJHenjin> okay, done that
<djsmithe> any suggestions?
<guntbert> escott: not necessary here
<LouisWust> cool, now try connecting using 'ssh topuser@localhost' DJHenjin
<LouisWust> from a different shell
<thanigai> i have activation of network connection failed from reliance usb modem. can anyone help me out please.
<mario_> ztgu: are you have solved problem ?
<DJHenjin> ok, still write failed, broken pipe
<LouisWust> all right, are there any promising messages in the first shell, DJHenjin? the last couple of lines might have something we need
<amaurea> Hi! I'm trying to watch some new dvds I've bought, and most of them work fine. One of them, however, doesn't seem to be mounted properly - the dvd spins up and down a couple of times, and then it gives up. This dvd is brand new, so it shouldn't be damaged (but I guess it might be a defective copy). Are there any more fault-tolerant ways of mounting a dvd than the default auto-mounting?
<DJHenjin> bad ownership or modes for chroot directory /home/talesofpirates
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: for instance, i got 'safely_chroot: stat("/home/johndo"): No such file or directory' when i misspelled the directory in sshd_config
<ikonia> amaurea: it's possible the encyption
<DJHenjin> LouisWust see the message above yours
<ztgu> mario_: working on it
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: excellent, try 'stat /home/talesofpirates'
<defice0> [#ubuntu] /set timestamp_format
<defice0> [#ubuntu] /set timestamp_format
<defice0> [#ubuntu] /set timestamp_format
<amaurea> ikonia: All the other dvds in the same dvd set work fine, though. It seems odd that one of them should be completely different. Also, the CSS encryption is not supposed to prevent mounting of the dvd, is it?
<LouisWust> and check to see what the Uid: and Gid: fields say
<defice0>  
<defice0> [#ubuntu] /set timestamp_format
<DJHenjin> Uid and Gid are both (1000/ topuser)
<detrimental> i just installed ubuntu server, ssh. set up password and everything but when i try to connect via laptop on the same network it asked for my password but says the password is invalid. i looked in sshd config and ssh config and password authenicate is set to yes. im conecting like this james@mp.ip
<mario_> !repeat | defice0
<ikonia> amaurea: encrytption can stop a DVD from mounting, however is this all one boxset ?
<ubottu> defice0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guntbert> defice0: kindly stop that
<amaurea> ikonia: yes
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: aha! try 'chown root:topuser /home/talesofpirates'
<mario_> !spam | mario_
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: you may also need 'chmod 0755 /home/talesofpirates'
<mario_> !flood | mario_
<ubottu> mario_, please see my private message
<ikonia> amaurea: that is odd, that would lead a bit towards a faulty dvd then
<ikonia> !msgthebot > mario_
<ikonia> mario_: stop it
<ztgu> mario_, guntbert, escott: i just tried to cat the file wothout any luck: cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ztgu> cat: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Permission denied
<detrimental> anyone ?
<ikonia> detrimental: anyone what ?
<hauke_> hey, marry christmas to you. i am serching for a tool that can recover data from a USB stick. any suggestions?
<escott> ztgu, sudo cat
<djsmithe> here are the settings i use
<escott> !undelete | hauke_
<ubottu> hauke_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<djsmithe> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=B67B290B08703D33!4783&authkey=!ANgGKfQ6buB2QZs
<detrimental> having trouble connecting to my ssh ubuntu server
<cronos_> ok im realy lost here i have the standar www-data group so i add my user to that group with usermod -a -G www-data, the problems is the comand "groups" dont show me as a member or www-data but id does also in /etc/group all seems ok but i still dont have access to www-data files, any ideas??
<DJHenjin> did both LouisWust Still same issue in FileZilla
<leonardpop> Hello! I am installing ubuntu minimal. After the installation is complete i want to install pure gnome with no extra applications. I want to choose myself later the mail client, messenger, web browser, media player etc. Can someone explain to me how do I do that? Thank you!
<hauke_> ok thanks so far
<mario_> ztgu: sorry, but i don't know how to help you
<ocontant> detrimental, tell us more ...
<guntbert> ztgu: wrong, to write to the file you need what I wrote above, to read it just sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<detrimental>  just installed ubuntu server, ssh. set up password and everything but when i try to connect via laptop on the same network it asked for my password but says the password is invalid. i looked in sshd config and ssh config and password authenicate is set to yes. im conecting like this ssh -v username@ip
<amaurea> ikonia: Ok, I guess I'll just have to procure a replacement copy through alternative means
<ikonia> detrimental: what is the username you are using ?
<ztgu> i see
<detrimental> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468311/
<ocontant> is username root?
<ocontant> or another username?
<detrimental> james
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: just to make sure the chown and chmod worked, try 'stat /home/talesofpirates' again and verify that Uid has become root and Gid is still topuser
<detrimental> on both
<ocontant> ok
<detrimental> james@192.168.1.9 is what im trying to connect to from my laptop in same network
<DJHenjin> yes, that took effect LouisWust, going to run SSH in front again and try the SFTP from another shell
<defice0> -quit
<ocontant> detrimental: are you sure that you are using the right password ? you can login locally with the same username and password?
<detrimental> yes
<detrimental> im infrom of my server right now and i got a monitor hooked up
<guntbert> detrimental: look what /var/log/auth.log has to say
<ikonia> detrimental: is 192.168.1.9 the machine you are on, or a remote machine
<andy_> hi all
<Guest39517> does anyone know how to force 1024x1280 on 12.04 ubuntu
<DJHenjin> Thank you Very Much LouisWust !!, Its working now, just had to start SSH, duh...
<detrimental> remote
<detrimental> one sec
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: glad to hear it!
<ikonia> detrimental: do you have access to that remote machine at all
<ztgu> mario_, guntbert, escott: I am going to switch between GPUs
<ocontant> detrimental: ikonia: he says he is in front of the server and able to login locally
<detrimental> theres alot in there
<DJHenjin> Weird, now when i try to log into topuser on SSH, the putty windows just closes
<mario_> ztgu: i'm so sorry, but i don't know how to help you
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: yeah, that happens for me, too
<ikonia> detrimental: on 192.168.1.9 please do "ssh localhost" and try to login
<LouisWust> i think it might be by design
<ocontant> DJHenjin:  check your authlog and message log file
<ikonia> detrimental: top user ?
<ikonia> detrimental: sorry not you
<detrimental> yes i am infront of the machine with ubuntu server on it. and i am using my laptop looking in /var/log/auth.log now
<ikonia> DJHenjin: top user ?
<andygig> hi all.. does anyone know how to set new resolution on ubuntu 12.04 which is not default in the list?
<guntbert> ztgu: were you able to write into that file now?
<andygig> I need 1024x1280
<DJHenjin> ikonia, a username i set for a Tales Of Pirates server.
<ikonia> DJHenjin: does it have a valid shell ?
<DJHenjin> rbash
<detrimental> nope cant log in ssh localhost from the server mashine
<ikonia> detrimental: rbash.....that probably won't be in the shell file as a valid shell
<guntbert> ikonia: a username with blank?
<ikonia> detrimental: ok, so we know the problem is with the ssh setup on 192.168.1.9
<ikonia> guntbert: pardon ?
<detrimental> so its my configuration
<L1n0x> hello
<DJHenjin> allows SFTP connections only. GRRR. i need to allow SSH, and SFTP
<ikonia> detrimental: sshd_config
<ocontant> detrimental: do you see a prompt asking for the username?
<guntbert> ikonia: I was calling in from the side line about "top user" :-)
<L1n0x> what is the german ubuntu irc channel
<detrimental> no
<andygig> how to change resolution?
<ikonia> guntbert: ahh I didn't know if it was "topuser" or "top user"
<ocontant> detrimental: that's an important information you said password not working ... you didn't you couldn't tyep anything at all
<ztgu> guntbert: No I need to change to file: echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch    to turn on the GPU that is currently disconected.   I did this command becouse of permissions:  echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch | grep sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitchertoo/
<detrimental> sshd_config command not found
<guntbert> !de | L1n0x
<ubottu> L1n0x: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ocontant> detrimental: do service sshd start
<ikonia> detrimental: it's not a command, it's a file
<ztgu> guntbert: but to no luck "permission denied"
<detrimental> yes i can type a password but the password i set is not working
<L1n0x> connect #ubuntu-de
<ocontant> detrimental: do service iptables stop   *for testing purpose we disable the firewall temporary*
<detrimental> where is the sshd.config
<escott> detrimental, /etc/ssh
<ikonia> detrimental: it's sshd_config - pleaes try to pay attention
<guntbert> ztgu: you are making it complicated, I said type    echo ON | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<detrimental> ok sry
<detrimental> im in the file now.
<guntbert> L1n0x: the command is /join
<ikonia> detrimental: is 192.168.1.9 an ubuntu machine ?
<ztgu> I did but when i "cat" it. it says off
<detrimental> yes it has ubuntu server with ssh
<DJHenjin> LouisWust probably has to do with the ForceCommand internal-sftp
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: agreed, and i think that the intention of the tutorial was to make an sftp-only chrooted user
<DJHenjin> yeah, probably
<guntbert> ztgu: maybe the setting si wrong - that entry is no regular file, its just an interface to talk to the kernel - but I am off (bedtime) - Good luck!
<LouisWust> i think that to properly chroot topuser with a full shell, you'd need to set up a full chroot environment
<SpaceRocket> I added the OpenDNS servers IPs in the network manager and even in resolve.conf but when verifying it on the website it fails
<DJHenjin> wondering if there is a way to allow it to be SSH and SFTP
<ztgu> guntbert: ty 4 ya time
<guntbert> ztgu: no problem :)
<detrimental> under authentication logingracetime 120 permitrootlogin yes and strictmode is set to yes
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you're telling it to use sftp-internal.....that's all it can do
<DJHenjin> ikonia, i know. but is there a way to not force just SFTP and allow SSH AND SFTP
<andygig> how to change resolution?
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: i think the trouble is that to allow ssh, you need to include a lot of extra stuff underneath the chroot directory, like a shell and system libraries and all that
<LouisWust> this may be your next step: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ikonia> DJHenjin: I don't know, but I don't see how as both ssh/sftp are port 22, so I don't see how you can switch internally with some sort of "flag" to let them know different options are required
<LetterRip> hi I have ubuntu installed in both wubi and in a partition, I'd like to remove the partition and return to the windows bootloader and only use the wubi install
<LetterRip> any recommended way to do so?
<ikonia> LetterRip: re-apply the windows boot loader from the windows install CD with the fixmbr option
<escott> DJHenjin, you can do some things with auth_keys files, but what exactly are you trying to do
<DJHenjin> escott, I need a user that can access SSH, and SFTP but both limited to just that users home directory
<LetterRip> ikonia - not feasible
<LetterRip> a) no CD drive
<LetterRip> b) windows cd is mia
<escott> DJHenjin, but why... what are they supposed to be able to do with ssh in their home directory
<LetterRip> missing
<ikonia> LetterRip: better mae it feasible then
<Khaos> Does anyone know if it is Feasible to run Backtrack under Vbox?
<ikonia> make
<ikonia> LetterRip: a.) write to microsoft with your key, and they will give you a new CD
<ikonia> LetterRip: b.) put the CD onto a USB stick to fix
<DJHenjin> escott, to allow them access only to the server software for their game server
<LetterRip> ikonia - it is entirely possible to do it via ubuntu usb stick
<ikonia> Khaos: yes it is
<LetterRip> no need for windows at all
<Khaos> Does it operate as its own OS or should i put a platform underneath it?
<escott> DJHenjin, but what binaries will they have to run to access their server?
<ikonia> LetterRip: sure, you can apply the windows bootloader file from the file system back to the windows mbr
<ikonia> Khaos: it runs as it's own oS
<DJHenjin> escott the server is self contained, doesnt depend on anything.
<Khaos> Good to go, thank you ikonia
<ikonia> Khaos: the channel for backtrack help is #backtrack-linux
<Khaos> ahah that was what i was going to ask next haha thank you
<escott> DJHenjin, so they have a binary written in C that you trust and just want them to be able to trigger it
<escott> DJHenjin, would they always execute that binary the same way? or are there changing parameters?
<DJHenjin> escott, I will be setting up the server myself. they will only really need access to the config files, and the binary to start and stop the server
<escott> DJHenjin, "access to the config files" meaning they need bash and a text editor
<DJHenjin> SFTP to be able to upload/download maps/config files
<DJHenjin> SSH to trigger the binary only
<escott> DJHenjin, in a way this is kinda silly. So you chroot me, allow me sftp, and give me bash. I'll upload gcc and debian-bootstrap and install everything I want within that chroot
<DJHenjin> escott, If they knew how to do anything more than start and stop a server, they wouldnt have hired me to configure, setup, create the server
<francesco_> list
<Khaos> Ikonia: i launched to the backtrack room, but it  says i cannot send msgs, ... im probably being retarded, but is there something funky i have to do to be allowed access to a given channel?
<L1n0x> pls say the backtrack channel
<voxcroix> BT5 r3 Install backTrack icon is still there after installation
<escott> DJHenjin, so what? I dont get the point. If they are sophisticated the proposed chroot+upload does not prevent them from running arbitrary code. If they are not sophisticated then basic unix permissions should prevent them from getting into anything they shouldn't have access to
<Khaos> #backtrack-linux
<voxcroix> no one answer me
<L1n0x> can you say me the german channel
<DaemonicApathy> Can anyone confirm that the md5sum of  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/ubuntu-11.04-server-i386.iso is 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281 and not b1a479c6593a90029414d201cb83a9cc?
<Khaos> I dont know that one off the top of my head
<DaemonicApathy> !de | L1n0x
<ubottu> L1n0x: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DJHenjin> escott, if you have a better idea, then point me in the right direction. if you do not, then just stop, because this is the way I want to do it,
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<L1n0x> ok sry
<escott> DJHenjin, virtual machines or openvzz
<DaemonicApathy> Np L1n0x, I was just pointing you to the channel you asked for.
<DaemonicApathy> Except I missed that you meant for backtrack. Sorry. :-(
<brightspark> Hi all.  I got a new laptop and would like to dual-boot Linux on it as I do my current one; gparted unfortunately will not create a new partition due to the machine shipping with 4 as factory standard.  Suggestions?
<DJHenjin> escott, that makes a server migration, much more complicated, in the event that i need to migrate too a more powerful server
<LouisWust> DaemonicApathy: actually, i got b1a479c6593a90029414d201cb83a9cc
<escott> DJHenjin, huh?
<DaemonicApathy> Thank you very much, LouisWust. I suspect the Ubuntu Hashes page needs updating.
<nlux> ok most noobish question I ever asked, but I tried to mount /dev/sdd1 to /media/x -o rw and it's ro what do I do? btw it's a nokia phone
<nlux> could the phone have a ro lock?
<nlux> I also tried to chmod 777 /media/x
<escott> nlux, absolutely
<dr_willis> nlux:  if its a vfat/ntfs filesystem you dont  just chmod it.
<escott> nlux, what filesystem is this phone? how is it exported
<dr_willis> nlux:  see what mount says about it.
<DJHenjin> escott, its much easier for me to backup the server, and reinstall the software on the new server then just upload what i need to
<nlux> vfat
<nlux> It's a vfat.. and it's successful about mounting
<dr_willis> you may need to use the proper umask/dmask/uid/gid options  if you want the users to have full access
<Predicatore> Hi to all
 * nlux sighs.
<nlux> thanks dr_willis
<brightspark> My 4 partitions are: System, Windows filesystem, Windows recovery, HP BIOS stuff.  I don't particularly want to destroy any of these, and I'm concerned that making any of them extended rather than primary partitions might make them unusable.
<Predicatore> I'm looking for a programm written in C that makes the logic first order check syntax
<vith> DJHenjin: typically game server hosts will have a web based control panel that allows the users to start/stop/restart the game server binary, rather than giving them shell access
<Predicatore> who can he help me ?
<Guest43000> hi all
<Predicatore> hi
<DJHenjin> vith, I am aware of that
<ratko> Hi
<Guest43000> how do i log in and set my name ???
<dr_willis> Guest43000:  login and name where?
<thufir_> I'm making DAR slices for DVD backup and want relatively small slices, but a number which fits onto a
<thufir_> DVD.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660#The_2.2F4_GiB_file_size_limit
<thufir_> what would be a good slice size?  440MB?  six per DVD?
<Guest43000> instead of being guest43000, new username ???
<dr_willis> Guest43000:  /nick Picka-new-nick
<blag> is there a way to run a script during mount? im trying to send a WOL packet to my network server and ping it until it responds before mounting the network drives...
<Guest43000> where do i type that ??
<DaemonicApathy> Exactly where you typed "where do i type that ??".
<dr_willis> Guest43000:  /right here
<LouisWust> DJHenjin: i think if you follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot, you'll be able to set up a full chroot environment under /home/talesofpirates
<Khaos> in the bar u just did
<LouisWust> which should then enable you to chroot both ssh and sftp
<nlux> dr_willis: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/x -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0777,fmask=0777 | doing it rite?
<Picka-new-nick> ok, get it now
<Khaos> lol i dont think that was a literal situation..
<DaemonicApathy> Khaos, it still illustrated the process nicely. ;-)
<dr_willis> nlux:  all of the options may not be needed.   just uid and gid may work fine
<MacAoidh> done, thanks
<Khaos> Does indeed lol
<nlux> thanks mate dr_willis
<MacAoidh> how do i change colour ???
<DaemonicApathy> Google for your client preferences, MacAoidh.
<MacAoidh> ???
<nlux> dr_willis: cheers to you m8 it works
<MacAoidh> i want to change my name to green ???
<brightspark> MacAoidh, the procedure is different depending on the client you use to connect to IRC.
<MacAoidh> smuxi
<DaemonicApathy> !ot | MacAoidh
<ubottu> MacAoidh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MacAoidh> OK, Sorry
<dr_willis> we wont see your name change colors MacAoidh .....
<Predicatore> Who is a C programmer ...here ?
<escott> Predicatore, yours is an odd question... and not entirely clear
<Khaos> The reason a name changes color is because the person specifies a sender, like when you were being helped on how to pick a new nickname, it was directed at you
<Khaos> thats why the name changed color
<DaemonicApathy> Predicatore: /j #C
<nlux> dr_willis: seems I was a little bit too overjoyed. Error removing file: Read-only file system any further ideas?
<dr_willis> nlux:  use root to access the files ;)
<nlux> sudo nautilus?
<dr_willis> nlux:  or try some other options. I think your masks were incorrect.. its a MASK not a Mode.
<dr_willis> I NEVER use nautilus as root.
<dr_willis> the shell is our friend. ;)
<nlux> mask=0077 dr_willis
<DaemonicApathy> nlux, gksudo would be better for programs with a GUI.
<dr_willis> its a mask. not a mode nlux .. 0022 is a common mask
<MacAoidh> The name never changed colour, the name is, on my screen, blue, as yours <Khaos> is purple.
<Predicatore> Someone knows First Order Logic parser written by C ?
<Khaos> Q: cannot seem to send in a #backtrack-linux channel, but im in it.. what am i doing busted..
<nlux>  -o rw,gid=100,uid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0077 dr_willis
 * dr_willis wonders what color MacAoidh  is talking about
<nlux> thanks daemonicapathy
<DaemonicApathy> Np, nlux.
<dr_willis> nlux:  again.. its NOT 77.. thats a mode.. not a mask.
<Khaos> welp.. you got me there mate. im not entirely sure now.
<dr_willis> mask >>   7777-xxxx=mode
<nlux> dr_willis: mount tells me that's my mask..
<Khaos> if it helps Mac.. you are yellow to me now
<nlux> dr_willis: not even using gksudo, I haven't got any success.
<DaemonicApathy> Predicatore: I'm sure someone in #C knows.
 * nlux sighs
<dr_willis> nlux:  theres literally thousands of web sites out that detail the mount options for vfat. ;)   what does the mount command say its mounted as now? coul dbe some weirdness with the usb
<MacAoidh> the colour your nicname is onscreen
<brightspark> Hi all.  I got a new laptop and would like to dual-boot Linux on it as I do my current one; gparted unfortunately will not create a new partition due to the machine shipping with 4 as factory standard.  Suggestions?
<brightspark> MacAoidh, the procedure is different depending on the client you use to connect to IRC.
<brightspark> My 4 partitions are: System, Windows filesystem, Windows recovery, HP BIOS stuff.  I don't particularly want to destroy any of these, and I'm concerned that making any of them extended rather than primary partitions might make them unusable.
<MacAoidh> anyways how do i get on  backtrack channel ???
<dr_willis> MacAoidh:  my client gives every nick a differnt color. or tries to.
<nlux> dr_willis: /dev/sdd1 on /media/x type vfat (rw,gid=100,uid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0077)
<dr_willis> !backtrack | MacAoidh
<ubottu> MacAoidh: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DaemonicApathy> brightspark: Assuming you mean to install Ubuntu specifically, the install disc has partition management built right in.
<dr_willis> nlux:  i would unmount it.. and fix the gid. ;) its 100 as shown.. not 1000 ;P
<escott> Predicatore, i would check some of the interactive proof assistants to see what they use to parse
<MacAoidh> ok thanks
<dr_willis> and i would not use the mask options yet.
<brightspark> DaemonicApathy, true; but when I shrink one partition in order to create another, it tells me that the freed space is 'unusable'.
<Khaos> click this #backtrack-linux
<nlux> dr_willis: thank you
<lupo_> backtrack <3
<dr_willis> backtack... used most by people that relly shouldent be using backtrack... from what ive seen.. ;P
<brightspark> DaemonicApathy, so I used gparted to try and partition it in advance, but it won't create more primary partitions than 4 on the device.
<SolarisBoy> backwack
<Khaos> Solaris sounds jealous..
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Khaos> ;D
<nlux> dr_willis: it was 100 inbefore, I've tried with 1000 and no luck, still ro | /dev/sdd1 on /media/x type vfat (rw,gid=1000,uid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0077)
<DaemonicApathy> brightspark: excuse me if this is ignorant, but does it have to be primary, instead of just logical?
<dr_willis> nlux:  i got fmask=0022 and dmask=0022 here
<nlux> dr_willis: tried with fmask=0022 and dmask=0022 still ro....
<escott> brightspark, its almost certainly a primary vs extended partition type issue
<dr_willis> nlux:  you are Unmounting it befor you remount it?
<nlux> dr_willis: of course..
<dr_willis> nlux:  id say check out some examples of mounting it.
<brightspark> DaemonicApathy, the partitions shipped with the machine are all primary.  I'm concerned that they will not function as intended if I make them into extended partitions.
<brightspark> escott, I think this is the case; I am looking for guidance as to how I can work around it.
<escott> brightspark, what is the output of "sudo parted -l" and what are you trying to accomplish
<nlux> dr_willis: guess I'll just use a microsd adapter.. thanks alot
<riderplus> the keyboard layout doesn't show up. how to change the layouts in 12.10? I have already added the gnome3 ppa and it says everything's up to date
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> why did chkconfig disappear from quantal?
<SpaceRocket> how to create separate /home partition when using full disk encryption through Ubuntu 12.10 installer
<DaemonicApathy> brightspark: I was thinking more of making the Ubuntu install an extended partition, containing logical partitions for the system and swap. My only problem is that I don't know partitioning well enough to be sure that would work.
<Jordan_U> brightspark: Your only options are either to do something with one of those partitions which will make it (at least temporarily) not "usable", or install via Wubi, and I don't recommend installing via Wubi.
<brightspark> escott, I'm typing from a different machine, so it will take a few minutes to transcribe.  I am attempting to create a partition onto which I can install linux.  I am currently using a bootable mint-stick to run gparted.
<Jordan_U> DaemonicApathy: You need a free primary partition to be used as the extended partition (the extended partition counts as one of the 4 primary partitions you're allowed).
<brightspark> DaemonicApathy, I would like to do that, but I can't create _any_ partition at the moment.
<escott> brightspark, ok. without knowing what is on those other partitions i can't say if they would be affected by being on an extended partition
<DaemonicApathy> Thank you, Jordan_U, I knew I was missing a key fact somewhere.
<brightspark> Jordan_U, escott, thanks.  I'm going to write up what's on the other partitions.
<gribouille> why did chkconfig disappear from quantal?
<dr_willis> nlux:  if root cant access it fully then somthing is weird. ;)  but who can tell with phones..
<dr_willis> !find chkconfig
<ubottu> File chkconfig found in bash-completion, libwx-perl, lyx-common, manpages-tr, zsh, zsh-beta
<riderplus> anyone?
<trism> gribouille: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkconfig/+publishinghistory
<gribouille> why was it deleted?
<Worsty> Hey
<TomyLobo> query mcpbot
<TomyLobo> oops
<Worsty> I have a question: I installed ubuntu 12.10 onto a flash drive using luks encryption. The thing is, it only boots on the computer I installed it from.
<Worsty> When I try to boot off of the USB on other computers it just bypasses it
<freshstart> how can i know when i've intalled a DE?i mean the history of it
<Worsty> Does anyone have any idea as to why that may happen?
<Jordan_U> Worsty: What do you mean by "bypasses"? What actually happens when you try to boot this USB drive from another machine?
<SolarisBoy> freshstart: you can try to look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<trism> gribouille: expand the arrow: "Not useful or potentially useful with non-sysv init systems such as upstart."
<freshstart> SolarisBoy: thanks
<mickray97> is there an app that can id a laptop MB?
<SolarisBoy> freshstart: yw
<Worsty> Jordan_U: the flash drive blinks showing its being read from, then it just boots into windows
<SolarisBoy> mickray97: you can try dmidecode
<ForSpareParts> Hey guys, do any of you use XBMC? I'm trying to make a shortcut to start Steam Big Picture from it, and the #xbmc channel doesn't have much activity atm
<ForSpareParts> I was thinking that it should be possible by triggering the steam://open/bigpicture URL and having the system resolve it, but for the life of me I don't see any way to create an XBMC shortcut to just a URL.
<odinsbane> I locked my screen and now I cannot unlock it.
<mickray97> from terminal?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Worsty
<ubottu> Worsty: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<odinsbane> It is completely black except for the pointer mouse pointer. I was able to ctrl-alt F6 to get a new tty
<SolarisBoy> yes - it can grab info on devices attached to the mobo, cpu, etc depending on how much info they expose - i usually have good luck with it - used to use it to determine server model types
<SolarisBoy> mickray97: ^
<odinsbane> mickray97: I am using a new tty but I would prefer if I didn't have to restart a session to stop the lock.
<mickray97> tks
<gribouille> what is the recommended tool to enable/disable services?
<SolarisBoy> yw
<brightspark> escott, Jordan_U, thanks for your patience.  I transcribed the output and pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468505/
<freshstart> SolarisBoy: how a ubuntu2d DE will be displayed?
<freshstart> SolarisBoy: in /var/log/dpkg.log
<SolarisBoy> is think its the gnome-classic package - not quite sure though freshstart
<Worsty> ubottu: thank you. I don't quite get how to use this though if I can't boot the system
<ubottu> Worsty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaceRocket> how to sync Gmail contacts with Gnome Contacts?
<escott> brightspark, there is currently no free space as for the purpose of those partitions you need to boot windows and figure out what they are for. one is windows C another is probably recovery. the third could be some OEM partition or a data partition
<odinsbane> What is the program that locks the screen?
<mickray97> hmmm denied permision do i have torun from /root?
<SolarisBoy> mickray97: no - but run it with sudo "sudo dmidecode"
<odinsbane> gribouille: you can use service [name of service] [start/stop/restart]
<odinsbane> gribouille: there is also a graphical one, but I do not have a web browser at the moment to check it.
<mickray97> ahh i forgot to add that
<brightspark> escott, in GParted, they are labelled: SYSTEM,  unlabelled (this one is the big C: drive though), Recovery, and HP_TOOLS respectively.
<SolarisBoy> how about for upstart?
<Jordan_U> Worsty: You can run boot info script from any GNU/Linux system, just make sure that the USB drive is plugged in when you run it. That means that you can boot from the USB drive on the original machine, from a LiveCD/USB on any machine, or from any GNU/Linux installation you happen to have.
<SolarisBoy> like how to turn service off and on other than removing the conf from /etc/init/?
<gribouille> odinsbane, I know that, but what is the replacement of chkconfig?
<odinsbane> gribouille: I don't use chkconfig.
<gribouille> odinsbane, what do you use?
<SolarisBoy> chkconfig is from redhat but ported to debian no? update-rc.d is what you would use for sysv services
<SolarisBoy> you use the files in /etc/init/*conf for upstart gribouille
<psusi> brightspark, you are going to have to pick one to blow away or convert to an extended
<gribouille> why isn't there a conf file for apache in /etc/init/?
<SolarisBoy> gribouille: i dont believe apache is moved to upstart
<SolarisBoy> gribouille: it would use the standard sysv /etc/init.d/apache2 which is linked in the rc.d* folders
<brightspark> escott, the HP_TOOLS partition has a directory "Hewlett-Packard" which contains subdirectories labelled "BIOS", "BIOSUpdate", and "SystemDiags"
<MacAoidh> nick newnick
<brightspark> psusi, I'm trying to find out whether any of these partitions will even be functional for their intended purpose if they are converted to extended partitions.
<SolarisBoy> gribouille: so you would use update-rc.d to manage enabling/ disabling startup of the apache daemon, and you could use /sbin/service or just call the /etc/init.d/apache2 script for job control to start/stop and check status and whatever else is available from the apache start script
<TT079> hi
<freshstart> the /var/log/lastlog indicates information about the lastlog in the computer?
<SolarisBoy> freshstart: about the last logins and their events
<freshstart> SolarisBoy: what if this is blank?
<SolarisBoy> freshstart: type "last"
<SolarisBoy> sorry type lastlog =)
<Bull_Dim> sex
<seel> I'm trying to install wine and it says I have broken packages, yet under broken packages in synaptic it doesn't show anything but wine
<freshstart> SolarisBoy: they all say never logged in
<SolarisBoy> freshstart: thats why it's empty
<odinsbane> seel: did you try removing wine?
<odinsbane> seel: sudo apt-get install -f will try to fix things, and then you can try to install wine.
<seel> well, I don't even think I have wine installed
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -l "wine*"
#ubuntu 2012-12-27
<nlux> ok my head hurts, what do I do? sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdg /media/x -o uhelper=udisks2,nodev,rw,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,utf8=1 will make /dev/sdg ro
<seel> says no packages installed
<Icct> ciao
<SolarisBoy> have you tried the apt-get install -f?
<seel> what's -f?
<SolarisBoy> -f, --fix-broken
<seel> so just type -f after sudo apt-get install basically?
<nlux> rs [35405.308144] FAT-fs (sdg): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem welp
<temoto> Hello. Suppose i run a project that was so lucky to arrive into Ubuntu packages and pkg maintainer is someone else. And while somewhat strange, the previous versions of Ubuntu like 11.10 ship with embarrassingly outdated versions of my project. Is there some kind of commonly recognized procedure to help to push bugfixes to older (but still "supported") packages?
<kewfoew> so what is the best free irc client to use on ubuntu ???
<temoto> kewfoew, xchat
<SolarisBoy> seel: yep
<kewfoew> xchzt
<kewfoew> xchat
<rats__> irssi
<seel> how do I paste something in chat so I can show you exacty what Im seeing?
<nlux> irssi <3
<kewfoew> what is the command to get from the dep
<temoto> seel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kewfoew> irssi, i fink ive used that before
<SolarisBoy> you can install a utility to copy your output to a web posting . sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<seel> yeah, I'm using irssi with this probelm I'm trying to solve and also trying to figure out bitlbee, but that's for later lol
<rats__> easy free and light
<SolarisBoy> seel: ^
<kewfoew> how do i get irssi, sudo apt-get install irssi ???
<SolarisBoy> yes
<escott> brightspark, you could probably move the contents of HP_TOOLS into an extended partition or otherwise back it up and remove it
<temoto> kewfoew, first you need to get used to apt-cache search
<temoto> kewfoew, e.g.   apt-cache search irc client   would actually answer your first question.
<temoto> kewfoew, it also shows 'proper' package name so then you know what to type into apt-get install.
<DJHenjin> escott, to do a VM, i will have to install a GUI, right?
<escott> DJHenjin, no
<DJHenjin> ok, so what if i want to install windows into a VM on my server?
<brightspark> escott, it's only 100 megs so I that should be reasonable.  Is anything on that partition likely to be non-functional as a result of being stored on an extended partition?  Lots of .efi files.
<SolarisBoy> you could forward x for the gui parts
<pewter_tao> any idea why you get "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!" when sshing into the system you're sshing from?
<SolarisBoy> or run a remote deskttop server embedded in the VM DJHenjin
<escott> brightspark, efi files. thats strange. but since your partition table is msdos it shouldn't matter
<kewfoew> ok temoto
<DJHenjin> SolarisBoy, any suggestions on which VM software to use for this?
<SolarisBoy> sure i like vbox - there are others kvm and so forth
<escott> DJHenjin, you might be able to install windows in text mode, and then access it via some kind of VNC but it would be much harder
<SolarisBoy> virtualbox that is
<temoto> +1 to virtualbox and qemu
<SolarisBoy> virtualbox lets you set up a rdp port on the VM easily and you cn do it all from the command line too
<nlux> what the heck do I do with my mounting problem?
<SolarisBoy> qemu im learning is super cool too
<nlux> now it won't recognize the device as vfat
<DJHenjin> SolarisBoy can you point me to a resource for doing this with vbox?
<SolarisBoy> nlux: can there possibly be an issue on the device? like it's fs is corrupt or even mistaken fs type? are you sure there is no partition on that drive also? can you try sudo file -sL /dev/sdg
<dr_willis> the vbox manual - is worth reading. ;)
<brightspark> escott, okay, is there a 'proper' way to back up an entire partition that preserves it as exactly as possible?  I'd like to minimise my chances of wrecking the system.
<nlux> SolarisBoy: /dev/sdg: writable, no read permission
<SolarisBoy> DJHenjin: the vbox docs are good and i used this doc for writing a wrapper scrpt for building vm's http://www.perkin.org.uk/posts/create-virtualbox-vm-from-the-command-line.html
<nlux> SolarisBoy: /dev/sdg: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xb, starthead 2, startsector 8192, 7849984 sectors, extended partition table (last)\011, code offset 0x0
<SolarisBoy> nlux: can you do this parted -l /dev/sdg
<escott> brightspark, you could make an image of the partition with dd. "dd /dev/sda# | gzip sda#.img.gz
<SolarisBoy> nlux: with sudo.
<nlux> SolarisBoy:  1      4194kB  4023MB  4019MB  primary  fat32
<seel> paste.ubuntu.com/1468540/
<seel> that's what it's saying
<kewfoew> hmm, ive apparently install irssi and scripts etc BUT i cannot seem to find it on my comp ???
<kewfoew> any ideas
<nlux> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468546/
<Jordan_U> kewfoew: Open a terminal and run "irssi".
<SolarisBoy> /dev/sdh1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x58, OEM-ID "MSDOS5.0", sectors/cluster 16, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 128, hidden sectors 10544, sectors 31323856 (volumes > 32 MB) , FAT (32 bit), sectors/FAT 15280, reserved3 0x800000, serial number 0x34333231, label: "USB20FD    " || not sure but mines look this
<SolarisBoy> its a standard partition
<nlux> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468546/ that's what I get for that device.
<kewfoew> yeah cool, now i can ditch this smuxi, thanks
<Jordan_U> kewfoew: You're welcome.
<seel> I'm not sure what that means
<nlux> SolarisBoy: any ideas? :(
<SolarisBoy> does the device work anywhere else?
<brightspark> thanks escott
<nlux> it works on my phone..
<nlux> and it works on a windows machine
<SolarisBoy> nlux: can i see your mount options again?
<seel> I have no idea what that means for getting wine installed, honestly
<nlux> rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 (I've checked my user and group id's)
<zvacet> I can not  start radiotray in unity  any help
<SolarisBoy> nlux can you try this first - umount it, and mount -o rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,gid=100,dmask=000,fmask=111,utf8,flush /dev/sdg /path/to/mount
<nlux> trying thanks SolarisBoy
<nlux> SolarisBoy: I must add -t vfat, but it doesn't recognize it as a vfat :<
<SolarisBoy> k i guess
<nlux> any ideas ?
 * nlux sighs.
<kewfoew> so how do i join this channel on irssi - join #ubuntu ???
<nlux> SolarisBoy: [36600.983928] FAT-fs (sdg): bogus number of reserved sectors [36600.983942] FAT-fs (sdg): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<seel> yes
<SolarisBoy> yep
<kewfoew> hmm not working
<SolarisBoy> can you try to put the -t vfat in front of the mount options ?
<nlux> kewfoew: /connect irc.freenode.net /join #ubuntu
<nlux> SolarisBoy: Same..
<SolarisBoy> heh
<kewfoew> ok
<rats__> rssi --nick  yournick
<Jordan_U> nlux: Have you tried fsck.vfat yet?
<nlux> Jordan_U: mount: unknown filesystem type 'fsck.vfat'
<nlux> oh
<nlux> I'm so dumb
<SolarisBoy> yea i was just going to say try that
<lkcjdwh> job done
<lkcjdwh> sorted nlux thanks
<nlux> Jordan_U, SolarisBoy: dosfsck 3.0.13, 30 Jun 2012, FAT32, LFN Logical sector size is zero.
<nlux> welp
<SolarisBoy> nlux maybe you should check this outhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system
<SolarisBoy> it seems the drive or fs is faulted
<nlux> thanks I guess :'(
<SolarisBoy> dont cry
<kewfoew> sorted nlux thanks, while irssi looks nice and light i think im going to keep using this smuxi as i can use numerous tabs
<nlux> kewfoew:  whatever suits you the best :3
<kewfoew> i paid £10 for a irc a couple of years ago, anyone any idea what it might be called ?
<kewfoew> nlux - yeah
<nlux> mIRC?
<kewfoew> BINGO
<kewfoew> exactly what it was
<nlux> waste of money though..
<rats__> sorry for the poor exp on irrsi but if you do learn it it is good
 * nlux sighs
<nlux> SolarisBoy: I think I'm pretty much going to ragequit, backup and format as fat32, will that still work on my phone?
<kewfoew> rats - no i like it but i just feel being new to irc, again,im better off re-learning on smuxi
<kewfoew> nlux-yeah a waste of £
<nlux> guess I've got nothing to lose if I try.
<seel> isn't irssi and something else the top of the list for irc or something?
<rats__> never tried smuxi is it different
<nlux> kewfoew: kvirc is also sweet and userfriendly, also opensource..
<lcabreza2> hi guys, after unexpected shutdown, lost my specific tomboy notes how do i recover it. i found my folder where the backup is but i can't open th e.note file
<nlux> hi lux_ :3
<lux_> woha nlux
<dr_willis> ive gotten where i perfer weechat over irssi these days. ;)
<lux_> do you even exist?
<Khaos> so how does the workspace switcher work excatly?
<nlux> :3
<jlotonah1> wtf
<kewfoew> im kinda new to it all but its seems good
<kewfoew> and free
<nlux> SolarisBoy: oh I have one messy folder
<nlux> ºç╣┘δt:. ┴
<DaemonicApathy> Khaos, it allows you to switch workspaces.
<nlux> windows seems to get along with it though
<dr_willis> Khaos:  huh? You click on it.. it shows all the workspaces...  ;)
<DaemonicApathy> Khaos: Or drag windows to other workspaces...or show off in a multi-workspace screenshot...
<nlux> dr_willis, SolarisBoy: thanks, it seemed it was a device issue rather than an ubuntu issue,
<Khaos> yes yes i know that lol sorry probably a poor phrasing. Is it adjustable/changable? meaning, can is it turn off/on-able, or is it permenntly on?
<DaemonicApathy> Khaos: it is configurable with compizconfig-settings-manager, or you can just right-click to remove it from the dash, iirc.
<Khaos> and can you alter how many work spaces are "up" at any one time? Instead of 4, could i run say 2 or 6?
<Khaos> excuse the retardedness of this question.. but what is the compizcongfig-settings-manager?
<DaemonicApathy> It is the Settings Manager that lets you configure Compiz.
<nlux> Khaos a settings manager for compiz.
<DaemonicApathy> Not installed by default, though.
<Khaos> ahh okay. google has?
<DaemonicApathy> apt-get has
<DaemonicApathy> Or, for info, look it up in the software center.
<Khaos> Got it, thank ya fer helpin' the newb along :)
<nlux> guys, what is this? I don't even.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468574/
<Khaos> looks like it is in use?
<christttt> poop
<Khaos> that would be my under educated guess
<nlux> thanks :3
<Khaos> o7 notta problem at all.
<darkhalo117> I just installed alsa for my audio drivers but I cannot manage the volume. Anybody know how I can fix this?
<nlux> welp destination is still read only
<kewfoew> installed KVirc can't get it too connect to a channel
<nlux> destination will always be readonly
 * nlux sighs
<darkhalo117> When I run aplay /file/ it works
<kashkraft> @darkhalo17 in a terminal type alsamixer
<darkhalo117> Damn
<nlux> kewfoew: /server irc.freenode.net /connect #ubuntu
<kewfoew> figured it out
<darkhalo117> That was too easy
<kewfoew> new name will be tt079
<kashkraft> @darkhalo17 :) glad it worked
<TT079> hey
<TT079> this one is sweeeeeet
 * nlux cries
<darkhalo117> Know a way I could get the media keys (f9 and f10) to work with alsa?
<nlux> for the love of read write memory cards, how do I make it work?
<Khaos> what are you doing nlux?
<shakaponk> hey guyz, i got a virtual box ubuntu on a regular ubuntu, as expected the damn folder sharing doesnt work, i want to set up nfs. but as my machine is not plugged a network cable the eth0 is disabled. cant enable it...
<nlux> Khaos: trying to copy documents to a phone.
<Khaos> your running vbox right shakaponk?
<Khaos> oh
<shakaponk> Khaos: exactly
<seel> bbl
<Khaos> shakaponk, right click on the unit when in the screen for vbox. where you load the system? Right click on the ubuntu client that you are boxing, go to props.
<Khaos> inside under network, change it to internal
<Khaos> nlux, are you going from comp to phone, or phone to comp?
<shakaponk> Khaos: so under network settings set to internal?
<nlux> comp to phone.. that's why i need rw ;-;
<Khaos> yes
<Khaos> should work, does for me.
<Khaos> yer i read what you said nlux right after i hit enter.. my brain feels so smart now.. lol
<Khaos> is it the base card that came with the phone?
<dante123> hi all, wifi was working but not wired connection....had to run some modprobe commands and now both are working...but when I reboot...I lose wired again.  What do I need to do to make setup permanent?
<nlux> it's just a microSD..
<nlux> I guess fat32 and ntfs are simply not meant for linux ;-;
<dr_willis> nlux:  ive no issues with them here
<nlux> dr_willis: mine was damaged, but even after formating as fat32 on ubuntu it wouldn't work ;-;
<Khaos> make sure that its actually allowed to write to the folder
<Khaos> if the folder only has read - only auth..
<nlux> dr_willis: and crazy, it will work on windows... but the time to power on a machine just for a basic cp :'(
<RollinV2> nlux modern linux distros should have no problem out of the box reading and writing to fat32 and nfts drives
<zilla> how can i figure out which partition my current system is on
<nlux> RollinV2 3.5 here
<zilla> sirs
<zilla> and madames
<nlux> RollinV2: still having problems
<lordjoe> hi I am trying to install ubuntu on a dual boor box with windows and cannot get it to boot - can anyone help
<RollinV2> lol
<zilla> surely
<dman7> he
<dman7> hey
<dman7> hey. I've noticed /etc/inittab defines respawn on linux services in run levels 2,3,4,5 [Debian system, fwiw]. Any reason why run levels 0,1 and 6 are excluded?
<zilla> someone knows how to figure out which partion ubuntu is on
<dr_willis> zilla:  look at fdisk -l output to see what partions are linux ones..
<dowdyph0> solitude88 hi again
<dr_willis> zilla:  if need be - mount htem and look at teh conents
<Khaos> ^da
<solitude88> Hey dowdyph0
<dr_willis> dman7:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels in that way
<dr_willis> !runlevels
<dante123> hi all, wifi was working but not wired connection....had to run some modprobe commands and now both are working...but when I reboot...I lose wired again.  What do I need to do to make setup permanent?
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dr_willis> 6 = the reboot runlevel - i belive.  i forget about the others. ;)
 * kashkraft_ testing NickServ
<dman7> oh heh, apologies, for some reason I thought i was on #linux
<nlux> welp
<zilla> dr_willis:
<zilla> i figured it out with df
<zilla> thanks
<Khaos> dante123: go to network > edit > wired > add > enter information
<zilla> anyway
<detrimental> had problems with setting up a home server using ubuntu server 12.4 with ssh. trying a fresh install now.
<dman7> thanks for your help!
<zilla> next question: what is the best way to remove a partition of another ubuntu I no longer need to free up space
<Khaos> Format disk is pretty much amazing, but not really what i would do if you like what you have...
<nlux> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<veryhappy> hi guys, i have something really strange going on here. i have installed ubuntu on gpt and since then i don't have a network connection anymore? it's very unlogical, but when i used the mbr i had a full functioning network connection on the live cd and on my local installed system but now i don't get any network connection anymore, very strange, help is appreciated.
<veryhappy> sorry crashed
<Khaos> veryhappy i will say i do not know what might be with your network itself.. i would say try and handjam in the numbers and letters to your network properties
<Khaos> that would be my suggestion, see if that forces a registration
<donnie> Awesome question, for you awesome people
<veryhappy> Khaos: it doesn't force any registration i built that network up, and it's a home network,  i definitely set it up for myself, hmmm then it's really strange
<nlux> o boi, I inserted another fat32 device... that won't also work.
<nlux> :'(
<Khaos> nlux: lol again?
<donnie> I'm having problems with Ubuntu. So I'm thinking of installing the Xubuntu-Desktop which in turn turns Ubuntu into Xubuntu. Would it then be safe to just remove the Gnome? And basically 'convert' my system to xubuntu that way? :D
<nlux> can't get write privileges on any vfat device at all
 * nlux cries
<Khaos> veryhappy: what i mean is enter the MAC address of your cable into the unit and manually the IPv4 or 6 whatever you are running
<Khaos> nlux: do those devices have permission
<nlux> Khaos: It's driver related issue I don't think it has anything to do with my poor fat devices ;-;
<Khaos> nlux: take them to the gym, maybe then it will fit into port more willingly :D
<veryhappy> Khaos: i think i found the solution, but now i got the new issue, that my network always shows something like a waiting animation for a few times and then it says, "you're not connected" and then it tries that again, always and always
 * nlux cries
<Khaos> veryhappy: you are running hardline right?
<dante123> Khaos, the problem is I had to use the following commands....modprobe -r b44 b43 b43legacy ssb
<dante123> modprobe wl and then modprobe b43
<freud__> boa noite
<veryhappy> Khaos: what do you mean with hardline, sorry?
<dante123> to get wired and wifi to work at the same time (possible conflict in broadcomm) anyway, when I reboot....I have wifi but no wired...and have to run the commands again.  I want this change to stay permanently
<Khaos> veryhappy: hardline is running the wire from router to computer
<truongap> I have a problem when using dockbarx-mate, it's not working. I see the log file and it's show me like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468628/. Someone help me, please!
<Khaos> dante123: yes that will conflict, you have to make sure they are set up on completely different networks, otherwise they will overreach each other and drop
<Khaos> make sure your subnet masks, if the same, fall into different sets
<Khaos> if they are different, make sure that they are actually on different networks
<Khaos> if your IP is 192.168.1.4 on a 255.255.255.224 subnet mask, then the next allowable address is going to be 192.168.1.33
<Khaos> assuming the network starts at 192.168.1.0
<veryhappy> Khaos: ok, got it, yea i'm running hardline. but that doesn't even make sense, i mean what it has to do if i use gpt or mbr with my network connection? it always tries to load the network and then it says after a while "disconnected, you are offline now!"
<[1]Lordjoe> I need help installing ubuntu on a partition and getting it to boot alongside windows - even with grub it will not boot
<Khaos> veryhappy: if it was wireless, then it was possible you were getting interference and could maybe have something wrong in the wireless sector, which its to be said, is not my forte. But as for hardline, go to your network settings and see if have conflict IP sets
<veryhappy> Khaos: it's wired, i'll go check it out, but i don't understand why it doesn't work right now.
<Khaos> neither do i mate, hence why i asked :)
<Khaos> lol
<Khaos> veryhappy: you can click the network settings button on your desktop and go to connection information
<veryhappy> yea, strangely i have a network connection now, but it doesn't make a single ping at all
<covi> Hi all. How can I add a 'startup application' in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Khaos> covi: what do you want to add?
<Khaos> what are you attempting to ping
<Khaos> ?
<Khaos> @veryhappy, that last was
<veryhappy> Khaos: ping www.google.com
<Khaos> veryhappy: try 8.8.8.84
<Khaos> fuck
<Khaos> try 8.8.8.8
<Khaos> not 8.8.8.84, thats not what i want you to ping lol
<Flannel> Khaos: Please mind the language, thanks.
<Khaos> yer
<Khaos> sry
<veryhappy> Khaos: what's 8.8.8.8? i see now Destination host unreachable
<DaemonicApathy> IP address for google.com is 173.194.75.103 - if that works, I would guess the DNS settings are incorrect.
<xiamx> how to disable firewall completely in ubuntu 12.04 server? (it's a testing machine running in vmware so security is not a concern)
<veryhappy> DaemonicApathy: that doesn't work as well
<DaemonicApathy> xiamx: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-server-disable-firewall/
<covi> Khaos: dropboxd
<DaemonicApathy> veryhappy, sounds like you're connected to the network, but not the internet.
<Khaos> covi: and you want to set it up to run when you start?
<Tojamm> hi
<veryhappy> DaemonicApathy: yea, that's what i don't understand. the router is 192.168.1.1 when i try to ping it, it says, destination host unreachable, when i try to ping 192.168.1.3 the computer it says , connection successful
<Tojamm> is there anyone that can help me with an install issue on a Vaio SVS1511?
<veryhappy> Tojamm: what do you have for a problem?
<dowdyph0>  veryhappy route add default gw *
<Tojamm> During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as the installer hangs.
<Tojamm> I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging, i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work, i also made sure none of the partitions was mounted. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: that instruction hangs
<veryhappy> ah unknown host
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: what did you want me to do about the gw?
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: sorry
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<veryhappy> ok
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: that's your router right?
<shakaponk> how can i install ubuntu command-line (minimal) don't have the option for that (installing in vbox)
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: yea
<shakaponk> ubuntu 12.10
<dowdyph0> try to ping it now
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: already tried
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: would have been nice if it would work though
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: do you have any iptables rule active?
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: i made a fresh install, tried to install from the live cd and it already told me i have no internet connection, then i got it up and running now at least to get the ip address static but nothing more.
<veryhappy> at this state i am right now
<dowdyph0> you you are wire-connected
<dowdyph0> the network interface is up right?
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: yea it is
<covi> Khaos: yes
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: which network nic do you have?
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: well the model?
<dowdyph0> sudo lshw -class network
<dr_willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: sudo modprobe via-rhine
<dowdyph0> sudo ifconfig eth0 down;sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Khaos> covi: type startup applications into the dashboard, click it, and then click add and then the programn
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: something on here is really odd!
<dowdyph0> :(
<shakaponk> thx!
<dowdyph0> do you have dhcp service in your router?
<Khaos> that should be automated
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: everything normally worked! until i decided now to use gpt and that's what i don't understand.
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: sudo dhclient eth0
<veryhappy> veryhappy: and i made a fresh new install of ubuntu and now it doesn't work anymore
<veryhappy> crap
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: I use gpt but it is nonsense
<covi> Khaos: thanks, I was trying to look for this in the settings, but in vain. I remembered in older versions I could do that.
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: yea that's odd, my talking
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: you have fresh-installd in gpt?
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: yea
<Khaos> covi: not a problem mate, i learned something myself ;) i thought it was in the same spot this time as well.
<Tojamm> During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as the installer hangs.
<Tojamm> I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging, i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work, i also made sure none of the partitions was mounted. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<dowdyph0> do you have any error in dmesg?
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: dmesg | grep eth[0-9]
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: gimme a few seconds buddy to check out if i get a network connection with the live cd
<Tojamm> Its seams no one has any ideas on how to fix this install issue :-(
<defile> Tojamm, what issue?
<Tojamm> defile: During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as the installer
<Tojamm> hangs. I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging, i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work, i also made sure none of the partitions was mounted. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<thufir_> anyone familiar with DAR (Disc ARchiver)?  I seem to be having a syntax problem:  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.dar.support/2641
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: same issue on the live cd though i don't understand it, the symbol looks like a wifi symbol though i have a wired connection and then i tries a few times to get a connection, breaks up and says "Disconnected - you are not connected."
<defile> ahh
<madinc> hi guys any of you use the xboxdrv?
<defile> Tojamm, yeah, I don't know how to solve either
<Tojamm> defile: Thanks anyway i have been stuck with this issue for over 2 weeks now, posted in askubuntu but no joy there either
<defile> I have a UEFI capable host, but I've stuck to BIOS to avoid the drama
<defile> Tojamm, is this on a Mac?
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: make a pastebin of the ouput of this: dmesg | grep "\(wlan[0-9]\|eth[0-9]\)"
<Tojamm> defile: no this is a Sony Vaio SVS1511
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: i don't use wifi i already told you
<dowdyph0> veryhappy: is for seeing the status of the link, of the wired and wifi
<Khaos_> da woops
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: whatever, tomorrow i'm going to reinstall the system on mbr, that's crap.
<OerHeks> Tojamm,  maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI disable secure boot i guess
<veryhappy> dowdyph0: i'm sorry that you couldn't solve the issue buddy, don't worry. i neither did understand what the hell is wrong with this crappy system.
<dowdyph0> xDD
<Khaos> question for someone who understands the IRCs
<Tojamm> OerHecks: there is no secure boot on bios. also in order to avoid issues with EFi i use the 64bits version but still the dammn thing does not want to install lol
<dowdyph0> good luck, I'm leaving
<DaemonicApathy> !ask | Khaos
<ubottu> Khaos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lamefun> how to verify download?
<lamefun> Ubuntu doesn't seem very serious, no clear "verify download" button on download page, no GPG key over https, like in Fedora...
<veryhappy> thank you guys
<Jordan_U> veryhappy: I think that you are mistaking any corelation between using gpt vs an msdos label and any network settings.
<Khaos> noted, i have joined #backtrack-linux, but keep being told when i try to talk in there, that it #backtrack-linux cant send in channel
<Tojamm> lamefun you mean do a MD5Sum check?
<lamefun> yes
<OerHeks> Khaos, i think you need to register your irc name
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lamefun> Fedora provides checksums only over HTTPS, even...
<Tojamm> lamefun: you in what OS now?
<lamefun> Fedora
<Khaos> Beans and bread. good to go, thank you OerHeks
<OerHeks> !md5sum | lamefun
<ubottu> lamefun: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<root__> hi
<lamefun> ...
<lamefun> is there something like https://fedoraproject.org/en/verify ?
<OerHeks> Khaos, but the real BT support is on an other irc channel
<b33nj> hi
<Khaos> its giving me the same error
<b33nj> hi
<Tojamm> During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as the installer hangs.
<Tojamm> I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging, i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work, i also made sure none of the partitions was mounted. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Khaos> whoa
<freshstart> iam using linux mint 13 mate.when i change a theme it doesnt apply all the changes to caja,but it applies all the changes to nautilus,what can i do to apply it to caja?
<zvacet> I ca not reboot or shutdown as admin user it brings me back to login screen
<dr_willis> freshstart:  mint has its own support channels/servers.
<freshstart> dr_willis: yeah i know i wrote it on both :D
<freshstart> dr_willis: just in case
<dr_willis> Your question dosent make much sence either.
<zvacet> any takers
<bambu> I started ddrescue on one disk, the disk is near capacity, could I continue ddrescue with a split image on another disk?
<Dan39> problems with kwin and NX still not fixed.. :(
<Noice_Creator> is it possible to set tty to 1920x1080?
<Dan39> will it never be fixed in 12.04?
<freshstart> dr_willis: when i change a theme the background color of the input box doesnt change in caja,its the default manager in mate so that's the problem
<freshstart> dr_willis: but it works on nautilus
<freshstart> dr_willis: but i dont know to change to nautilus because linux mint is based on caja
<bambu> LOL I passed out for a few hours... back to ask the same question ;[
<bambu> *;p
<b33nj> where could i read something useful about ubuntu package management system?
<dr_willis> Noice_Creator:  My Console is using 1920x1080 here. ;)  i dident have to set anything.
<veryhappy> JUST TO GET BACK to the topic where we were, "A computer solves the problems that we wouldn't have without them.", take care guys, and thanks for trying to solve my gpt problem, take care
<dr_willis> !apt | b33nj
<ubottu> b33nj: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bambu> I started ddrescue on one disk, the disk is near capacity, could I continue ddrescue with a split image on another disk?
<b33nj> dr_willis: okay
<lamefun> Why isn't there something like https://fedoraproject.org/en/verify ?
<b33nj> !dpkg | b33nj
<ubottu> b33nj, please see my private message
<b33nj> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<dr_willis> bambu:  you were doing the rescue image to a partion? instead of a file?
<OerHeks> lamefun, see the solution from ubottu a few minutes back
<lamefun> can I verify hashes themselves?
<Bluefoxicy> Is anyone using Puppet?
<dr_willis> !info puppet
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.18-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 110 kB
<OerHeks> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<dr_willis> never heard of it. ;)
<Bluefoxicy> yes it's in main, but a package in Universe (puppetmaster-passenger) is kind of non-functional
<Bluefoxicy> I filed a bug and want to know if anyone else has hit it so it can be marked Confirmed
<seba_> Hello
<OerHeks> lamefun, that was also mentioned in the url ubottu gave you
<seba_> ;-)
<zvacet> anyone willing to help about shutdown and reboot problem that I have
<seba_> Guys do you know how to uninstall amd graphic drier?
<seba_> driver*
<bambu> dr_willis, I'm taking an image of a partition... I'm using an image so (hopefully) I can switch over to another disk now that this one is near full.
<lamefun> ok, and how do I verify MD5SUMS.gpg -.-? why can't I download it with HTTPS at least?
<dr_willis> bambu:  splitting the image across 2 hard drive? never seen that done
<bambu> dr_willis, Really? Do you know if it is possible?
<Bluefoxicy> it's possible but unstable
<Bluefoxicy> if one disk goes, you lose the whole FS on striping, and half of it on JBOD
<Bluefoxicy> and it's hard to recover when you have the beginning half of an FS missing
<Dan39> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfixes/+bug/985202
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 985202 in libxfixes (Ubuntu) "libx11 causes kwin to crash on login (over NX protocol)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bluefoxicy> see also:  why you should never, ever use RAID-5
<dr_willis> I last used ddrescue to recover a 2tb usb hd... imaged it to a file on a 3tb usb hd.. ;) took like.. err.. forever. :) a few days.
<dr_willis> but it did get everything recovered
<Bluefoxicy> yeah for a failing clicky drive it will
<Bluefoxicy> people use RAID-5 thinking it can't fail
<dr_willis> and THEN the silly flakey 2TB started working again.... the load must of scared it into working.
<bambu> dr_willis,  So buy another HD, and a SATA to USB?
<bambu> No problems.
<dr_willis> They have universial sata-ide-miniide -> usb adaptors for like $25 - a Great tool when you need it.
<Bluefoxicy> the smallest R5 array is 3 disks, which is p^3 as likely to experience a disk failure, and (p^3)^(1/2) as likely to experience two
<Bluefoxicy> so p^(1.5) times as likely ... more likely to experience 2
<b33nj> are there any command line video players?
<antonio_> hey folks...
<dr_willis> b33nj:  mplayer can play to the console.. or use the ascci-out  option if you want ascii videos. ;P
<antonio_> I'm using 10.04 right now..how can I upgrade to 12.04?
<daftykins> dr_willis: that sounds interesting. i have a friends HDD who wants the same right now, but it just streams errors constantly trying to boot a liveCD, any ideas? that's with it direct attached via SATA
<dr_willis> antonio_:  you can.. but it may be faster/easier to do a clean install.
<b33nj> dr_willis: is ascii-out option in mplayer?
<antonio_> dr_willis: how so?
<dr_willis> b33nj:  if you want to see the video converted to colorized ansi/characters. ;) its a cute trick. but not  what most people want.
<milamber> !upgrade | antionio_
<ubottu> antionio_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> antonio_:  last time i did a upgrade.. it took several hours.. vs a cleaninstall that took about 30 min.
<b33nj> dr_willis: what about console music players?
<dr_willis> b33nj:  mplayer used to be able to use the framebuffer console as a video output for playback.
<antonio_> the only problem is I don't have any medium to do a backup wiht
<dr_willis> b33nj:  dozens of them
<dr_willis> !info mocd
<ubottu> Package mocd does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> Hmm what was that name...
<dr_willis> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20120224-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 244 kB, installed size 680 kB
<b33nj> dr_willis: okay
<dr_willis> ive heard moc is nice
<b33nj> once i tried to play an m4a file with it, but it couldn't open it
<gllera> Hello, can I use a VPN only when I'm trying to access to a single ip instead of use it all the time?
<Che-Anarch> Have they stopped doing ubuntu series with app's pre-packaged?
<Che-Anarch> Like the torrent downloads 4gb+?
<penguinman> Che-Anarch, you can download whatever you need through the repos, so not really any point in the everything but the kitchen sink spins anymore
<b33nj> penguinman: hi
<penguinman> b33nj, hello
<b33nj> penguinman, i have downloaded the book you told me of
<penguinman> b33nj, remind again which book that was?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<b33nj> penguinman: bash oreilly
<penguinman> b33nj, oh, gotcha
<JAIME> question for the experienced linux users out there!! i have another computer that i am fixing for a friend, and he wants windows (fool i know!) but its a netbook, is there any program to make a bootable usb for windows in linux!??
<b3nj> penguinman
<dr_willis> JAIME:  the guys in #windows may know. I think theres some. but it may depend on the windows version
<darkhalo117> I know there is an xp live boot you can get
<b3nj> penguinman
<dr_willis> Of course the legality and security of such things.. is well. questionable.
<dr_willis> ive seen usb-windows on torrents. :) but thats getting OT for here.
<b3nj> use only open source software
<dr_willis> so its all about You now? ;)
<mandrivaal> Hi. I'm running the wubi.exe installer on my 64 bit windows 7 Raid 0 configuration machine. is it going to screw things up?
<dr_willis> mandrivaal:  best advice for wubi. i think is to avoid it...
<b3nj> penguiman
<mandrivaal> awe man
<b3nj> dr_willis
<mandrivaal> works on my laptop
<b3nj> dr_willis: i am using lxde, but when i am in full screen mode in terminal i see 'file edit tabs help' menu sections on top. how do i remove them from full screen mode?
<ClientAlive> what is the single best vnc for linux?
<b3nj> help me
<dr_willis> b3nj: try some other terminal emulator apps perhaps? what one are you using now?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  depends on your exact needs.
<b3nj> dr_willis: lxterminal
<dr_willis> b3nj:  i tend to use terminator
<b3nj> dr_willis: how can i change font and its size in virtual terminal
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I have a desktop and a laptop. The desktop is new and very powerful, the lappy is old and weak. It would be nice to run the stuff from my desktop but control it here on my lappy.
<ClientAlive> I have like zero exper with this stuff though.
<darkhalo117> Have you guys heard anything about running 12.04 on microsoft surface?
<SecretFire> whats the difference between xfce and kde?
<b3nj> names are different
<SecretFire> they are just kernels?
<b3nj> no
<b3nj> they are desktop environments
<b3nj> dr_willis
<b3nj> can xfce be run on a netbook?
<RollinV2> the question is not if it will run, but how well will it run
<b3nj> so how well will it run?
<bobweaver> RollinV2,  what notebook ?
<b3nj> asus eee pc
<bobweaver> sorry b3nj  ^^
<OerHeks> XFCE is lighter than KDE, suitable for netbooks
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  any vnc client/server can do that. If yo can see both pcs at the same time - look into synergy
<b3nj> is XFCE lighter than unity?
<OerHeks> b3nj, sure
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: right on. thx
<bobweaver> depends on what unity and what you are running xface is not that lightweight anymore
<bobweaver> Hi ClientAlive
<OerHeks> XFCE needs 512 mb, gnome/unity 1 gb and LXDE needs 256 mb
<bobweaver> what about metacity what does that need ?
<ClientAlive> bobweaver: eye bro. hows it going?
<ClientAlive> merry christmas
<b3nj> dr_willis: how do i change font and its size in virtual terminal?
<b3nj> okay, i am going to install xfce instead of unity
<bobweaver> ClientAlive,  good making settings for dash and launcher and what not. Hey thanks merry christmas to you also brother :)
<OerHeks> XFCE is nice
<ClientAlive> bobweaver: right on. dash is a shell?
<b3nj> xfce looks like mac os theme
<Pourya> Yeah I like xfce more than Ubuntu's new interface...
<RollinV2> dash is an application launcher thats part of unity
<DaemonicApathy> The Dash is part of Unity, which is a shell for GNOME.
<bobweaver> ClientAlive, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSQUQg44R6Y
<bobweaver> DaemonicApathy,  or metacity
<bobweaver> if 2d
<b3nj> can somebody help me how can i change font and its size in virtual terminal?
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough, bobweaver.
<ClientAlive> bobweaver: right on. There's csh too (is it csh? corn shell? korn shell? - idk). ha ha
<RollinV2> b3nj, it should be in settings. im running luna so i dont have the default terminal app to check
<b3nj> RollinV2: i mean the terminal which is accessed by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<b3nj> what is the command for installing xfce?
<ClientAlive> bobweaver: ohhh. I see...
<Pourya> apt-get install xfce-desktop
<OerHeks> b3nj, first answer from google > http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<Pourya> sorry xubuntu-desktop I think...
<b3nj> OerHeks: okay
<ClientAlive> aye bobweaver: do you do any work with uml?
<b3nj> Pourya: does xfce come preinstalled in xubuntu?
<Pourya> yes
<Pourya> thats what I do
<Pourya> I install xubuntu….
<Pourya> if you install ubuntu then install xfce you will have so many applications with duplicate functionalities...
<Pourya> its cleaner that way...
<b3nj> Pourya: so should i try to install xubuntu?
<Pourya> yes to get xfce thats the best option…
<thufir_> anyone familiar with DAR (Disc ARchiver)?  I seem to be having a syntax problem:  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.dar.support/2641
<b3nj> Pourya
<b3nj> help me
<bobweaver> what would all you say one *of the* Lightest *Windo Manager* out there for X ?
<b3nj> lxde
<bobweaver> Window Manager not DE
<b3nj> bobweaver, how could i change my brightness in xfce
<bobweaver> I use Unity b3nj
<jitsii> xset might do the trick
<milamber> bobweaver: ratpoison
<bobweaver> Unity 2d to be more to the point
<b3nj> how to change brightness in xfce?
<jitsii> nevermind that, xset won't do the trick
<b3nj> how do i change brightness in xfce
<bobweaver> b3nj,  there has to be a settings page. If not then I would not use it lol
<jitsii> bobweaver: lol
 * kashkraft test
<b3nj> how to change cursor theme in xfce?
<bobweaver> b3nj,  you know that there is also a xubuntu channel also
<b3nj> bobweaver: okay
<jitsii> b3nj: you can drop the prefered cursors somewhere in your home folder and it should be rock & roll
<jitsii> forgot the folder though
<bobweaver> b3nj,  might be more peps there that know way more then here. But you are more then free to ask where ever
<jitsii> its a hidden folder... haven
<jitsii> 't changed cursor themes in forever
<jitsii> anyone here use ps3mediaserver?
<kashkraft> @b3nj http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+cursor+xfce
<jitsii> no playstation fans? how shocking
<kashkraft> First result is a great thread current from May 5
<jitsii> xfce... lol. some of those look pretty dope though
<b3nj> hi
<RollinV2> xmbc only media player i use. linux version solid as a rock.
<Worsty> Hello all. Could anyone walk me through extending an lvm to its maximum size?
<Worsty> I just installed ubuntu encrypted onto a USB and for some reason it made a 30gb partition but I'm only seeing half that
<Worsty> this is what I get from vgdisplay: http://pastebin.com/TSqj7s6G
<RollinV2> Worsty, backup your important data first.
<jmb70056> I am trying to make it where my primary user account shows up and all other user accounts are required to enter username and password
<jmb70056> to login
<dr_willis> 'shows up' ?
<Worsty> no important data
<Worsty> I just installed it
<dr_willis> jmb70056:  you mean 'auto logs in' ?
<Worsty> RollinV2: If you know how do to this would you mind if I messaged you privately?
<Worsty> : /
<jmb70056> no i want my primary user account to show in the users menu when you login but my other account i want hidden where you have to enter both username and password to login
<dr_willis> On the LOGIN SCREEN you mean. You want to only show ONE users Icon/image.
<jmb70056> yes
<dr_willis> then why dident you say that. ;P
<jmb70056> lol :)
<dr_willis> actually GDM had a way to show/hide specific users.. not sure about lightdm
<dr_willis> Id check askubuntu for it. search for 'lightdm hide users' perhaps.
 * dr_willis dosent have a browser handy.
<jmb70056> okay thank you
<dr_willis> theres several 'system users' that are allready hidden by default. but im not sure how to hide everyone, and only show select users by default.
<Guest9790> Hello
<Guest9790> I have a question
<artichoku> sup guest
<Guest9790> is it possible to combine the processing power from two computers?
<Guest9790> specifically two linux ones?
<Guest9790> ubuntu
<Guest9790> i read somewhere this evening that it's called a cluster
<jmb70056> i found this link earlier but it didn't work or maybe i didn't do something right.
<artichoku> o.0
<Guest9790> hi artichoku
<artichoku> i would think it would be possible
<artichoku> but i couldn't tell you how
<dr_willis> THeres cluster-linux disrtos.
<artichoku> i mean, my servers work altogether
<dr_willis> and entire books and stuff written on the topic.
<mike024> Guest9790: What are you doing that you need to 'combine processing power'?
<Guest9790> here's the deal, i have a desktop that i can't hook up to my 32 inch flat screen. so i've been using my laptop. only it's too slow and doesn't play media very well
<Guest9790> so i wondering if for the next few days until i buy the proper cable if could combine both pcs to increase processing speed...
<artichoku> it would take you more than a few days, i'm betting to set it up
<Guest9790> why?
<artichoku> what ports do you have for vid on your desktop?
<mike024> Guest9790: Hooking them up to do that probably won't work. You need too high of bandwidth between the computers to make it work it.
<Guest9790> pl
<Guest9790> oops ok
<Guest9790> does anyone know how to connect an ubuntu desktop tower to a tv?
<artichoku> i just plug mine in
<mike024> Guest9790: Because the bottleneck is likely your gfx card, not your cpu. And graphics needs even faster connections.
<Guest9790> laptop is easy 'cause you just connect the hdmi right click etc.
<artichoku> does your desktop only have vga port?
<dr_willis> Guest9790:  i just plug the vga or hdmi cable in and it works... ;)
<mike024> Guest9790: Are you sure that you have the right drivers and such installed on your laptop? Tuning your laptop that way should help
<VegaMan_> i need help getting sound to work through my video card's HDMI output which requires help installing AIT drivers please
<jmb70056> i found this link earlier but it didn't work or maybe i didn't do something right. http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-lightdm-login-screen
<dr_willis> Theres vga -> hdmi converters i recall. but they may be  more $$ then you want to spend
<VegaMan_> ATI+
<dr_willis> jmb70056:  you did restart the lightdm service?
<VegaMan_> oh wow this is apparently a popular problem
<Guest9790> artichoku: yeah it does... but just wondering why the hdmi cable connection doesn't work well, i mean it's sending a signal but it's just garbled fuzziness... (lemme read your posts just a moment)
<dr_willis> Could be the PC is sending  a differnt res/display then what the tv wants.  720p vs 1080 or somthing.. but ive never had that issue.
<dr_willis> or its a cruddy cable. ;)
<artichoku> i've had my fair share of cruddy cables
<artichoku> if it ain't gold, don't bother
<Guest9790> dr_willis: perhaps a cruddy cable... but i have several around the house and have used them all
<dr_willis> Ive had some nice Looking heavy cables.. give me issues with some tvs.
<mike024> Guest9790: HDMI either works or it doesn't. It is a digital signal. Your settings are the issue.
<Guest9790> so i'm thinking that there's a res/display signal issue
<Guest9790> how do i change the settings on a desktop?
<artichoku> nvidia or ati? what version of ubuntu?
<Guest9790> i mean i'll do the research myself
<dr_willis> I just use the nvidia-settings tool. ;)
<Guest9790> artichoku: it's an intel g31 or somesuch
<Guest9790> or at least that what it says in the terminal
<dr_willis> but really with plugging into a tv thee days over hdmi. it should work the same as a pc monitor - it 'should' just work.
<Guest9790> dr_willis: thanks
<Guest9790> artichoku: thanks
<dr_willis> Only issue ive had with tv's as monitors are normally dealing with 'overscan'  or having fancy tv features like dynamic color/brightness  that work well for movies.. but cause issues with text/desktop type images.
<Guest9790> i just need to google how to tweek my settings and not a bigger deal about this than needs to be made :P
<Guest9790> thanks folks
<artichoku> np
<Guest9790> hey you guys heard of the intel video card i mentioned arlier?
<VegaMan_> does anyone know how to get the sudo amdconfig --initial  command to work? I'm trying to follow these directions
<VegaMan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Guest9790> *earlier
<artichoku> i have not Guest
<jmb70056> dr_willis i'm not sure if i did or not still kinda new to ubuntu i did everything that link said to do and it didn't work
<artichoku> VegaMan, getting an error?
<VegaMan_> artichoku:  yes
<VegaMan_> "command not cound"
<VegaMan_> found+
<VegaMan_> same for "fglrxinfo: command not found"
<mike024> Guest9790: Also, I've had issues with the TV settings themselves. Setting different scan types and stuff has net huge gains for me on my TV at home.
<detrimental> i just installed ubuntu server and got ssh working properly since my ip is static is there anyway to find out my current ip if im not where my server is located?
<mike024> Guest9790: I have a really nice screen, but when using the wrong settings on the TV, everything was fuzzy and yuck. Once I got the right settings everything was crisp and beautiful
<artichoku> VegaMan: do sudo apt-get install fglrx
<mike024> detrimenatal: You can ssh in? Install lynx and type lynx google.com then search for "what is my ip" and see what google tells you. That is if you are behind NAT. If you aren't just do a "ifconfig" and see what the ip is
<detrimental> ok but i mean if im not where my server is located. i can ssh in while in in the network but outside ill need to use the ip not local ip
<mike024> detrimental: so you are using nat?
<detrimental> im not sure what nat is
<mike024> detrimental: you will have to forward port 22 in your router to port 22 of your static private ip
<mike024> detrimental: is your server ip 192.168.* or 10.*?
<detrimental> its 198.168.*.*
<dr_willis> or set the router to forwa4rd some high port like 5555  to port 22 on the internal lan to the right ip#
<dr_willis> then you ssh to you external ip, on that port. and it gets rerouted to the internal port/pc
<dr_willis> one way to have several ssh servers on the lan you an get to. ;)
<mike024> detrimental: Ok. So you are using NAT. I have a computer at my house with the same IP as your server's IP. That IP is private to your network. Now you router has a public IP that the world can address.
<detrimental> but where the ip changes is there anyway of always knowing what it is
<detrimental> ok
<dr_willis> detrimental:  dynamicdns type services exist.
<mike024> detrimental: You will want to look into a dynamic ip service. You can get that for free
<detrimental> ok thank you very much
<dr_willis> detrimental:  on the internal side of the lan. you may want to set all pcs to use static ips that dont change.
<detrimental> ill contact my isp
<VegaMan_> thanks artichoku rebooting to see if it works
<mike024> dr_willis: why go to the hassle? Just make sure your DHCP doesn't hand out your server address?
<dr_willis> isp has no controll over your intERNAL lan.
<detrimental> yes. i am going to change my internal lan to dynamic
<dr_willis> mike024:  i got 5+ differnt servers. ;)  my router can assign ip based on mac. makes it eeasy for me to keep the straight.
<detrimental> thank you
<detrimental> dr_willis
<artichoku> np VegaMan
<mike024> detrimental: Google dynamic dns service. You can probably get one for free
<Pourya> You have to contact ISP and pay something extra to get an static IP
<Pourya> but usually the IP doesnt change that often...
<artichoku> detri no-ip.com
<artichoku> i've used them b4
<dr_willis> Im refering to  the INTERNAL on the lan ip #'s you an make them static  or other ways fixed to save hassles.
<detrimental> ok thanks
<dr_willis> then  theres a dozen ways to get your ip if it ever changes from the isp.
<detrimental> dr_willis i know what you mean make sure my routers not assigning changing ips
<dr_willis> no real need to pay a lot of extra ## to hav3e the isp do a static ip.
<dr_willis> if they even do that.
<artichoku> oh they do it, and it's a fortune, lol
<mike024> dr_willis: if you have clients other than servers on your network(and it is a simple network) it is easier to just assign part of your range to dhcp and use the other as static. I have a simple network at home of 10.10.10.* as clients and 10.10.11.* as my kvm server with LOTS of static ip vms. It makes administration easy and I don't need any decent networking equipment(not that I don't want it hah, gigabit is too expensive though)
<eang> Hi, anyone who can point to where the Dash gsettings (specifically, lenses) are? I'm looking to disable/enable them, but I can't find where.
<Karlito> hello
<Karlito> I was wondering what linux distro would work best for watching videos?
<Karlito> something extremely light
<Karlito> for a desktop
<Karlito> lol
<RollinV2> xbmc linux
<Karlito> perhaps someone can recommend to me a website
<dr_willis> Karlito:  theres xbmc-focused live cd/disrtos.
<dr_willis> Karlito:  depends on how/what you are watching
<Karlito> so i can read descriptions of your suggestion and others
<dr_willis> and the system specs. ;)
<Karlito> dr_willis: i know that linux mint is equipped to handle any kind of media you throw at it
<Karlito> but it's kinda crapy
<CrypticSquared> in what way?
<dr_willis> Karlito:  ive rarely found anything i couldent watch in most any linux disrto out there.
<dr_willis> its all in the details of what and how you are watching stuff...
<dr_willis> xbmc on ubuntu works well
<Karlito> dr_willis i like viisting those crappy free movie tv sites that require codecs and stuff
<dr_willis> then theres good old vlc and other media players.
<dr_willis> Karlito:  cant say ive seen a site that requires special codecs.. other then silverlight
<Karlito> i was led to believe by a linux mint user that the only way around opening the terminal to install stuff would be to use linux mint
<RollinV2> Karlito, sounds like you want a media center solution. go for xbmc, vlc, plex
<dr_willis> sounds like you shouldent be taking advice from mint users...
<dr_willis> and yes.. learn the terminal...
<dr_willis> it will pay off big time in the long run
<RollinV2> Karlito, do not be afraid of the terminal. it is your friend but you dont know it yet
<RollinV2> terminal is so fast once you learn it
<Karlito> i bookmarked commands and worked partly through a command line manual :P
<RollinV2> good job
<Karlito> RollinV2: perhaps you can recommend a more user friendly command line manual/user guide?
<dr_willis> was showing off at work to guys doing tasks that would take them forever in the gui.. that took about 20 sec on the terminal.
<Karlito> RollinV2: thnx
<Karlito> dr_willis: lol
<RollinV2> Karlito, start learning about bashrc and aliases
<artichoku> lol, most of the programs i use don't even have a gui
<artichoku> or even install for that matter
<artichoku> ./ ftw
<RollinV2> the extract alias for the win
<Karlito> i've installed stuff using the command line but it was basically cut and pasting what someone in a forum told me to
<RollinV2> i cant even remember the last time i actually used the tar, zip, gz commands
<dr_willis> im on a console only system  right now.
<dr_willis> !info unp
<artichoku> nice dr willis
<dr_willis> ;)
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<RollinV2> irssi is nice irc terminal app
<artichoku> irc is fun,but i like playing in shell chat, lol
<Karlito> dude what is the most powerful awesome tooty fruity hooty tooty linux system out there for badasses who can do command line w/their eyes shut?
<artichoku> ssh party!
<RollinV2> arch
<RollinV2> just visit the #archlinux room. dont say anything. just listen. you will learn something or be totally confused
<RollinV2> when you can sit in that room and understand. then you are ready
<artichoku> terminal proxies are giving me angry eyes!!!!
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm mid-upgrade of a 10.04 LTS server to 12.04 LTS.  However, I am getting errors that many packages cannot be configured due to dependency issues.
<Crell> They are mostly Perl packages by the looks of it, except a few like git and mysql(?).
<Karlito> RollinV2: ok thanks master
<artichoku> Crell, they may be being replaced by updated packages
<Crell> When I try to dpkg-reconfigure a few of them, I get an error that a particular symbol is missing.
<RollinV2> dcrell force install the apps. that will install the dependencies (as long as they are part of the 12.04 repos)
<RollinV2> sorry, that was for Crell
<Crell> RollinV2: aptitude install perl-modules --force?
<Crell> (That's one of the packages.)
<bambu> Is this a decent hardrive price? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136567\
<RollinV2> crell "-f" is easier to type
<Crell> If you want to be lazy about it...
<bazhang> !ot | bambu
<ubottu> bambu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<artichoku> bambu you can get a terabyte for that probably
<bambu> artichoku,  Link?
<RollinV2> lol @ harddrive price. man go to slickdeals and be done with it
<bazhang> bambu, wrong channel
<artichoku> !ot | bambu
<ubottu> bambu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Karlito> RollinV2: no one is talking to me in #archlinux :(
<Karlito> or talking at all for that matter
<mike024> bambu: I would highly recommend getting a 7200 rpm hard drive. Hard drives are the slowest thing in computers these days.
<artichoku> Karlito: that's cuz there all in terminal
<artichoku> lol
<Karlito> it's like they don't associate with noobs or something
<bazhang> Karlito, are you asking for arch support here?
<Karlito> nah
<Karlito> artichoku: nuh uh lol... there were people communicating but they're ignoring me
<RollinV2> arch people dont talk to noobs. but if you ask nicely they are helpful
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
 * Karlito retracts "or talking at all for that matter" statment
<artichoku> <----- is actually on kubuntu
<artichoku> mmmm prettier
<RollinV2> lol @ ubuntu vs arch beef. but i digress.
<Karlito> i wish my os was pretty :(
<Karlito> fml
<RollinV2> karlito: a nice background makes ubuntu stylish
<aeon-ltd> Karlito: make it pretty.
<artichoku> lol @ proprietary OS from the "Hackers" movie
<artichoku> and the excitement about a 28.8kbps modem
<t640> 28.8 used to be enough to host fserv's
<Crell> RollinV2: Hm, no dice.  It looks like the problem is some packages want Perl 5.10, but Perl 5.14 is what 12.04 wants to install.
<Crell> And it's getting lost in the middle.
<Karlito> is there a book on how to be a linux badass and do cool stuff like talk to people on irc using 3 monitors like chris pirillo, play video games on a 4th and surf the web all at the same time
<artichoku> lol@Karlito
<Crell> Karlito: Linux Badass For Dummies?
<aeon-ltd> Karlito: dude that'd be incredibly overpowered unless you needed to do that stuff
<artichoku> i only have two monitors :(
<Karlito> i want my linux distro to be an extension of my pecker :P
<artichoku> but i use them!
<aeon-ltd> artichoku: workspaces :)
<Karlito> crell lol
<artichoku> lol aeon
<artichoku> i like to see everything at once
<RollinV2> Karlito, please dont mention chris pirillo. he is worse than the average fake female youtube nerd these days
<aeon-ltd> artichoku: flick between them real fast
<Karlito> RollinV2: noted
<artichoku> lol aeon: ctrl+shift+rclick
<artichoku> i do miss the cube
<artichoku> downside of switching to kde
<artichoku> compiz was pretty sweet
<artichoku> but unity blows my funky winker bean, so...
<aeon-ltd> artichoku: if you use tiling you can split your screen more effectively
<RollinV2> i hated that cube workspace transition. made me motion sick
<Muphrid> kde does have the cube
<artichoku> oh man i got a semi from that cube, rofl
<artichoku> cube without compiz?!?!
<Crell> RollinV2: When I do apt-get install -f, I still get errors unpacking the "perl" package.
<Karlito> damn i don't know what to do with myself - guess i'm destined to flounder in perpetual noobness for the rest of my miserable life
<Karlito> can't use my new tv
<artichoku> Karlito, you have to goof around and break it a few times
<Karlito> don't know what a batch or alias is... :( fml
<Muphrid> in the bottom of their desktop effects tab in system settings there is a cube identical to compiz cube, not sure what they're using
<artichoku> ooooooo i wanna try!
<artichoku> brb
<Karlito> artichoku: ooooh (epiphany) so that's what you do :P
<bambu> Ev eryone replied, yet it is offtopic. Leaving me to still want your help.
 * Crell is about to restart here.  If I disappear, I'll be back, I hope...
<bambu> Can you just post a link to one?
<Karlito> guess i stick around for a few more mins and fail at some more self-loathesome comedy relief
<RollinV2> Karlito, artichoku is right. the path to ubuntu enlightment requires you to stumble over many many many setup problems
<Karlito> *i'll
<jmb70056> dr_willis  are you still here?
<Karlito> dr_willis: are you really a doctor?
<Karlito> RollinV2: thanks
<Karlito> you people are wise beyond my years
<artichoku> Muphrid: awww
<IdleOne> sorry bambu I hit the wrong button
<artichoku> it's... okay, but not the same :(
<Muphrid> what
<t640> it's not hardcore unless you edit in 'ed'
<bambu> ;p
 * Karlito smothers some butter on artichoku and takes a nibble
<RollinV2> Karlito, you dont run any linux distro without a bit of common sense. so thanks. haha
<t640> term types are for the weak
<Karlito> i wonder if i can run linux on my nook?
<Muphrid> artichoku: what is the difference?
<artichoku> Karlino, i have linux on my hp touchpad, so why not?
<Karlito> wonder if i can go on irc on my nook?
<Karlito> that would be badass
<artichoku> Muphrid, it won't let me use the mouse as part of the hotkey
<artichoku> so i have to turn it off
<t640> http://hackaday.com/2012/04/17/full-linux-distro-on-a-nook-color/
<artichoku> turn it on, scroll, turn it off
<VegaMan_> i'm back. my soundcard is not showing up at all. Anyone know how to get alsamixer to recognize it?
<Karlito> t640: NICE
<artichoku> rather than just a quick drag
<cmell> VegaMan_, what kind of sound card?
<Karlito> t640: wait i have a nook simple touch w/ e-ink
<VegaMan_> built into my gfx card
<artichoku> VegaMan, anything under "Additional Drivers"?
<cmell> VegaMan_, does lspci show it?
<Muphrid> I cant recall of that antifeature although Im not in kde anymore
<Karlito> cool t640 found a rooting manual
<VegaMan_> "hardware drivers?" no i installed all there
<t640> if the e-ink version is arm, it should work on that too
<t640> might need some graphics tweaks
<VegaMan_> yes cmell
<cmell> VegaMan_, what does lspci say about it?
<Karlito> t640: sorry, arm?
<t640> arm processor
<t640> 800MHz Texas Instruments OMAP 3 processor on the e-ink version
<Karlito> t640: nook simple touch has a 800 Mhz ARM Cortex-A8-based TI OMAP
<Karlito> yeah
<Karlito> so than will it work?
<dctrd> i saw on the news that ubuntu is a spyware os
<Karlito> figure i'll devote doing something remotely cooler than being too lazy to try out new distros on my pc and test out connecting to my new tv
<artichoku> i can't waint til windows 8 supports ARM processing
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: fox?
<t640> ARM processors can do it. hopefully the rest of the hardware is supported in linux
 * Crell returns.
<t640> i bet you could get it running
<aeon-ltd> artichoku: windows rt?
<dctrd> on the internet news
<VegaMan_> actually cmell i'm not sure but i get :00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD780 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT1 K8 part
<jmb70056> Okay i got the user accounts hidden in the main login screen but how do you hide them in the drop down menu once you login
<Karlito> t640: is there a safe way to test out running it without bricking it or some other unwanted outcome?
<dctrd> is it true ?
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: that's a lie, though if someone remastered ubuntu it could have spyware or any kind of snooping set up.
<cmell> VegaMan_, that sounds more lspci doesn't see any sound card
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: official ubuntu is fine, if you're really paranoid you can start from server then run through every pkg yourself.
<VegaMan_> wiat nvm found it cmell :01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device aab0
<artichoku> aeon, real-time? roger that? return?
<RollinV2> ubuntu has like a half dozen very popular branches (mint, elementary, xubuntu, etc).. so you have safe options
<artichoku> i'm feeling slow
<artichoku> ubuntu=debian
<aeon-ltd> artichoku: WindowsRT
<Karlito> drink a red bull, it'll give you ... lower blood sugar lol
<artichoku> oh durka
<bazhang> artichoku, thats false.
<aeon-ltd> artichoku: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Runtime
<dctrd> does installing ubuntu effect the other partitions?
<bazhang> artichoku, please stop with the running offtopic commentary
<cmell> VegaMan_, hmm, I wonder if ato sound is supported by alsa?
<dctrd> or damage the HDD ?
<dctrd> ?
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: yes, you'd have to reduce the size of others to make space
<RollinV2> dctrd,  it may affect the boot loader
<bazhang> dctrd, NO
<Karlito> hi bazhang
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: damage? unlikely, but of course there's the standard miniscule chance that a write might not go so well.
<Crell> RollinV2: Any other suggestions?  The -f didn't work.
<Karlito> he seems nice enough
<RollinV2> Crell, im out of ideas. -f always worked for me. but ive never jumped that many version ahead in one update.
<dctrd> ok and if i get a hard drive thats not included with the primary one
<bazhang> Karlito, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic   this is support only
<dctrd> will it still affect it?
<Crell> RollinV2: According to what I read, LTS->LTS is what you're supposed to do.
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: no, but you can't boot linux with the windows bootloader.
<VegaMan_> i dunno cmell. it was working on my last video card but i upgraded it today
<Crell> I was planning to then go to 12.10 afteward.  It started on 8.04. :-)
<cmell> dctrd, any linux is capable of wrecking the mode pages on a harddrive, if terrible errors occur
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: unless you installed within windows with wubi
<RollinV2> dctrd, if your data is important. you should backup to another harddrive before editing partitions or installing ubuntu. always be safe.
<Karlito> t640: the article says that the person installed linux on top of the nook's android kernal, won't that slow processing speed down?
<dctrd> no its just i got an expensive high spec pc
<cmell> VegaMan_, the on0video sound card not being supported yet by alsa seems the most likely explanation
<dctrd> and dont want to wreck it from the first day
<Muphrid> dctrd: you want to put another OS in a parallel hard drive?
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: how high spec? if i5+ just run virtualbox in windows
<csharp-mobile> dctrd: If you have backups, no need to worry about that
<dctrd> i hate using virtual box
<lcabreza> hi guys
<thufir_> anyone familiar with DAR (Disc ARchiver)?  I seem to be having a syntax problem:  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.dar.support/2641
<lcabreza> anybody knows where i can download the sparc SUNWi15cs os patch
<dctrd> when i install it normally i feel its way faster
<RollinV2> dctrd, pay attention to aeon-ltd suggestion. im running my linux guests on a windows 8 vmware host. its glorious.
<bazhang> lcabreza, how is that connected to ubuntu support
<aeon-ltd> dctrd: it is; the closest you can get to native would be kvm, but that only exists for unix type oses
<dctrd> dude im a noob...talk to me in a easy way
<cmell> dctrd, can you afford a usb key drive?
<dctrd> lol sure i can
<dctrd> i already have about 6
<dctrd> 2 8gigs
<cmell> dctrd, then it's easy, install ubuntu to the usb key
<dctrd> 1 16gig
<dctrd> i have it on a cd
<RollinV2> i feel like dctrd is a "omg i broke my bootloader" situation waiting to happen. someone hold his hand please :-)
<cmell> dctrd, no I mean boot the cd and install it to the key drive, so that you can run it off the key
<t640> you could even get a usb hub and make a RAID installed linux partition ;)
<lcabreza> bazhang:hoping someone knows the chatroom for Solaris ..
<aeon-ltd> t640: that'd be so cripplingly slow, unless it was usb3
<t640> heh, i have seen it in action
<bazhang> !alis | lcabreza have a search
<ubottu> lcabreza have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<t640> yes crazy slow
<jmb70056> does anyone know how to hide users on unity's user switching menu
<cmell> dctrd, if you install it to a usb drive, there will be no chance of it ruining your windows partitions on your main drive
<VegaMan_> quick question.... if i upgrade to 12.10 can i revert back to 12.04 or will it be "buggy?"
<bazhang> full reinstall VegaMan_
<RollinV2> VegaMan_, no downgrades
<bazhang> there is no "downgrade"
<VegaMan_> damn ok thanks
<RollinV2> bazhang, no version lower number changes
<cmell> VegaMan_, you might be able to just upgrade alsa?
<mike024> VegaMan_, dd the drive, upgrade. If you don't like it dd it back. Make sure you are very careful and you probably should have other backups of your important data :)
<VegaMan_> oh i always back up the data.... i just dont wanna do 2 installs
<VegaMan_> but thanks.... cmell lemme see if there's a newer version
<cmell> VegaMan_, if this about your sound, what about external usb sound?
<mrhyde> sup guise why is ubuntu free>
<mrhyde> is ubuntu run by a bunch of college kids doing freelance coding
<aeon-ltd> mrhyde: because it's based on free spftware
<aeon-ltd> lol
<aeon-ltd> mrhyde: no, but the current maintenance could be
<VegaMan_> cmell my TV doesnt take USB sound lol
<cmell> VegaMan_, they have these little gadgets that plu into your usb port which have sound jacks on them, which you can run into your tv's audio-in
<aeon-ltd> mrhyde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel this is the start of the story.
<whamm> mrhyde: FWIW, Ubuntu is run by a nonprofit that is led by a millionaire
<aeon-ltd> mrhyde: [guessing from your tone] don't underestimate linux and it's distributions. they are run on far more pcs than windows will ever be.
<poz_> is ubuntu 12.04.01 freezes for some reason, what can i do to unfreeze it?
<cmell> a lot of google android stuff is written by college kids
<aeon-ltd> cmell: 'apps' are very different
<Muphrid> in fact even msdos was written by college kids :P
<onlylove> I have question in wireless essid
<onlylove> http://www.imagestorming.com/delete/image/TgH/KqS5ITFpRsAQo1vNylVMUqCpuM
<onlylove> http://www.imagestorming.com/image/TgH
<poz_> is ubuntu 12.04.01 freezes for some reason, what can i do to unfreeze it?
<AndChat|251264> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb but it hangs somewhere around the line "Switching to clocksource tsc"
<onlylove> the wicd can't display the essid correctly
<cmell> poz_, how solidly is it frozen?
<poz_> cmell, it was completely frozen, i just reset it. but i would like to know if there is a way
<cmell> poz_, if it was so forizen the keyboard was locked up, then there would be little way to unfreeze it
<RollinV2> mrhyde, linux is responsible for this very irc chat and most of the web servers on the net. dont disrespect open source contributions
<poz_> what is the first thing to trY?
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> hey
<cmell> poz_, first thing? see if the cap lock toggles the led
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> linux is the best
<mrhyde> aeon-ltd: windows xp and windows 7 combined has 90% marketshare linux has 1%...
<bazhang> !ot | mrhyde
<ubottu> mrhyde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poz_> assuming keyboard works...
<bazhang> mrhyde, thats enough
<cmell> poz_, that would be a test to see if the keyboard does work
<mrhyde> i didnt say anything lol people here saying me bashing on ubuntu out of nowhere
<aeon-ltd> mrhyde: are servers not computers?
<bazhang> mrhyde, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, lets move on please
<aeon-ltd> i apologize
<poz> Are there ways to unfreeze it when the keybored works?
<cmell> poz, at least there would be hope
<Muphrid> you have to know what is freezing it, but you can open a console with ctrl alt f1
<Muphrid> and get the desktop back with ctrl alt f7
<getchu> ubuntu unity can support desktop PC well ?
<getchu> I don't have a touch screen
<dr_willis> most people dont have touch screens
<aeon-ltd> getchu: yes, unity was around before touchscreens were popular in pcs
<RollinV2> getchu,  unlike windows, ubuntu allows for multiple deskop interfaces to be installed and switched at the login screen. so you could have unity, gnome2, and gnome3 configs to test your preferences
<zenlike> Or the lovely xmonad
<dr_willis> jwm ! ;)
<dr_willis> From the user friendly to the really really out there  window managers.
<getchu> okay,I would like to choose gnome2
<Karlito> whatchu talkin' 'bout willis?!
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<dr_willis> !fallback
<dr_willis> Gnome2 is dead basically. ;) theres a gnome-2-like fallback mode for  newer releases
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<b3nj>  
<b3nj> d
<b3nj> d
<FloodBot1> b3nj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<detrimental> i installed ubuntu server with ssh and i am on my ssh server from my laptop. i am having trouble copying the rsa key on my laptop while already logged into my server
<Jkessler> any xorg.conf wizards?  i am working with it remotely :( ..  the machine has a ATI 5770 and a Sceptre E32 TV via HDMI.  Thanks in advance.
<detrimental> when i use copy-id user@host it times out
<RollinV2> detrimental,  explain what you mean by copying
<cmell> Jkessler, I know a little bit
<detrimental> in the guide it says i can use the command ssh-copy-id user@host to copy rsa key to the computer once connected via ssh
<detrimental> i am logged in my server with my laptop and trying to transpher rsa key
<detrimental> so i can disable pws all together
<cmell> Jkessler, what part of the xorg.conf do you have a question about?
<Jkessler> cmell, I should install openssh.  was using teamviewer.  any ideas how i can get him back into X?
<Jkessler> i moved xorg.conf to xorg.bak   and tried a conf that i thought would work
<Jkessler> i had him reboot into recovery mode, had him move back the xorg.bak to xorg.conf and he is still getting a black screen.  can get recovery menus, that's it
<RollinV2> detrimental, if your ssh port is open you can scp the key to your laptop
<RollinV2> detrimental, try doing that. also check your folder and file permissions.
<detrimental> you mean the ssh port on the machine im trying to transpher to?
<cmell> Jkessler, that's the first time I've heard of that
<detrimental> looking into scp now
<Jkessler> cmell: i know.  i'm puzzled.  he maybe typoed the command
<Jkessler> but he's on his laptop so it's hard to copy and paste.. he's not a typer
<Muphrid> Jkessler: maybe running Xorg -configure ?
<Jkessler> Muphrid, I did that and tried reinstalling proprietary drivers and it said i had a bad xorg.conf
<Jkessler> so i reverted to what we had before
<Muphrid> what ubuntu version is it?
<Jkessler> 12.04 x64 desktop
<Muphrid> there is also an ati command in the proprietary driver, i think it is ati-config --initial
<Jkessler> err yup.  Xorg -configure failed
<Jkessler> it was the ati-config --inital command that produced the 'bad' xorg.conf
<Muphrid> mm
<Jkessler> according to the restricted drivers
<cmell> Jkessler, do they need hw accelaration?
<Muphrid> what if u uninstall the proprietary driver
<Muphrid> and then Xorg -configure again
<Jkessler> yeah, he wants to game through wine and mine..
<nicknefarious> Hey all... Can anyone help me with theming?
<Muphrid> nicknefarious: whats up with that
<Jkessler> Muphrid, how do i do that from command line again?  modprobe command?
<nicknefarious> I have just installed GnomishDark a dark theme...
<Muphrid> Jkessler: probably sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<nicknefarious> Some apps appear with white on white....
<Jkessler> ok, i'll have him try that.  thanks
<cmell> Jkessler, I was just thinking that to get it running for a while you could change the xorg.conf to the vesa driver, and after that you could go for the ati drivers
<EwfsPrince> Hi a general networking question. I'm running a proxy server for a few game servers that allow server to server telportation. I'm binding the servers locally to a public IP but I have the ports blocked and the only way to connect to any of the servers is via the hub proxy server. Because it's bind to a public IP is the proxy server routing locally automatically because it recognises its using
<EwfsPrince> an IP it owns or is it routing through the internet. I know accessing your own server via your own IP won't work however it seems to be working fine so I'm a bit confused.
<Jkessler> cmell: do you have a command?  I muddle through the display problems for myself and never work with it
<Jkessler> once mine works, i leave it alone for a few years. hah
<Muphrid> nicknefarious: any screenshot?
<cmell> Jkessler, "nano xorg.conf"?
<nicknefarious> @Muphrid... please give me a sec...
<Jkessler> yeah, but what do i edit to change to vesa?
<Jkessler> i'm not looking at his file anymore
<Jkessler> probably starting a new one
<cmell> Jkessler, in the xorg.conf, there should be a section that says {Section "Device"}
<Jkessler> i'll have him wget a pastebin if there's a generic
<cmell> Jkessler, immediately under that, there should be a line that says {Driver} change the driver it specifies to "vesa"
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid... how can I send you a screenshot?
<ramon> when you using the Grub menu and chose to do a "repair broken packages" does it take long?...cause i dont know if i have to wait for a confirmation when the repairing is done
<Jkessler> cmell, i'll try that too.  thanks Muphrid too. got a few options
<Muphrid> just put it on tinypic
<cmell> Jkessler, if you look online for a file called "xorg.conf-vesa", you can just rename it to xorg.conf
<Muphrid> nicknefarious: but you mean the bg is white and text is white aswell?
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid yes...
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid http://tinypic.com/r/akwie1/6
<Muphrid> nicknefarious: your theme is incompatible with the gtk version youre using
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid... no everything works fine... this is an external app
<Muphrid> what is it?
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid B-Folders
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid it's not actually "installed" it justs runs from a folder through a desktop launcher I created for it
<Muphrid> via wine?
<nicknefarious> @ Muphrid No...
<Muphrid> not sure then never heard of that program
<nicknefarious> @Muphrid point is I don't kniow where to go to change the look or colour of specific apps
<Muphrid> nicknefarious: i dont think you can change it individually
<cmell> nicknefarious, many apps use the default DM settings of the toolkit they use (gtk, etc)
<nicknefarious> @cmell So can I change it within the app?
<cmell> nicknefarious, sure, if you have the source code
<d4rkh4nd> i need some help with my java. openjdk, I try to launch minecraft and it just hangs
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: IIRC openjdk is not recommended for minecraft, though it does work ok here for me. Can you try the javajdk?
<d4rkh4nd> i never heard of that one lol
<nicknefarious> @cmell it's a java app... is there any way I make changes myself to the configuration?
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: ok - what ubuntu version?
<moon`> I downloaded some nvidia legacy drivers and the file format is *.run how do I install/extract/whatever that type of file to utilize the driver?
<d4rkh4nd> 12.04
<cmell> nicknefarious, if you have the source, you can do anything you want, otherwise you are stuck with what you got
<nicknefarious> @cmell @Muphrid - cheers, thanks for your info.
<Jordan_U> moon`: Did you try installing the driver via restricted drivers / software center first?
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: There are too many links on a search for 'minecraft 12.04 openjdk' for me to give you a definitive answer. I can only recommend you try a few
<Muphrid> K
<d4rkh4nd> okay
<d4rkh4nd> ty
<Muphrid> moon`: make it executable, right clicking on it and then permissions tab
<Muphrid> and run it
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: such as: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165737/how-to-start-minecraft
<tozen> moon: Type "chmod +x example.run" (press enter). Now type "./example.run", press enter, and the installer will run.
<moon`> software center didn't have the latest drivers jordan
<moon`> I already d/l the file
<moon`> thanks muphrid
<poz> Does anyone have any experience setting up a home theatre system? I am just wondering if I would need a receiver if I am connecting the tv and speakers to my computer...
<d4rkh4nd> poz: only if you dont have a good audio card
<poz> can we disscuss if I have a good audio card?
<poz> i am not sure if i do
<d4rkh4nd> pos: thats pretty simple, does your audio have 1/8th inch jacks  only ?
<d4rkh4nd> pos: like head phone / mic ports
<Muphrid> poz: open the sound preferences, go to hardware and check the profile dropdown if you have support for 7.1 or 5.1
<poz> yeah i think so
<poz> there is no hardware option
<d4rkh4nd> pos: for around 30~60 us you can get a pretty high grade HD audio card. With midi outs /in and also 1/4 inch outs /in.
<poz> for analog output, under the "Mode" options, i have an option for 7.1 and 5.1 output
<Muphrid> well, they changed their interface in the latest release,not sure what it is called  now
<Muphrid> yeah thats it
<d4rkh4nd> pos: If you cant swing that then you can hook a old stareo up to you 1/8th out and use that till you can afford it.
<Muphrid> your card supports all the channels
<d4rkh4nd> pos: the 7.1 and 5.1 means nothing for your use. thats still low grade for home speakers. Great for pc speakers thou
<poz> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX38187
<poz> i am pretty sure that is what my audio card is
<d4rkh4nd> sec ill look
<d4rkh4nd> pos: you know that would work till you decide you want to EQ a 12 band sound system. Most would not hear a diffrenc. I produce music so im piky lol
<poz> I am not sure what that means
<d4rkh4nd> pos: it basicly means getting into se sound etting equlier for 12 bands of frequency. To tweek th
<poz> the problem I am finding is that most home theatre systems comes with a blueray player and or a receiver. I think that is for people who do not want to use their computer or somthing...
<d4rkh4nd> right
<d4rkh4nd> poz: from personal experiance the pc leaves a lot of option for the future. and cheaper.
<n0rwack> Hello. I got a Compaq Presario CQ58 with a Ralink network card. And i get very weak wifi signals. Any ideas?
<poz> it is difficult to find a system with a subwoofer and no recerver or player of any kind
<poz> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/-/b0000507.aspx?path=65e20f6ffd075f945b8f6504a1136acaen02
<poz> that is the closest thing i can find
<d4rkh4nd> i may still have a link
<poz> however there should be a less expensive one available.
<d4rkh4nd> pos: shoot i dont BUT, you know. PAWN shops are a gold mine for audio stuff.
<unixnotphoenix> can anyone suggest me the best movie maker for linux?
<poz> humm but not very advanced stuff I am sure. Ideally, I am looking for a wireless system
<n0rwack> Hello. I got a Compaq Presario CQ58 with a Ralink network card. And i get very weak wifi signals. Any ideas? Running 12.04
<d4rkh4nd> dont do wireless for you speakers. network yes wierless no. the audio loss is bad
<poz> I am not sure if they exist yet though
<unixnotphoenix> guys... please..
<poz> oh i see
<somsip> !best | unixnotphoenix
<ubottu> unixnotphoenix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<poz> then it is not possible to have my computer across the room, or even in another room, from my tv/ speakers
<canobi> Wow, quite a few people. Happy hollidays everyone and a quick question - installed quantal on a LVM root partition. /boot is /dev/sda2. The problem - it won't boot, says "gave up waiting on root device", drops me into initramfs prompt. From there I tried to manually start lvm and activate the partitions, but it says "lvm command not found". What do I need to do to fix it?
<d4rkh4nd> pos: If you wanna do that checkell out WD streamming system. its cheap and works very w
<poz> I dont think that allows a desktop environment on the tv
<d4rkh4nd> No it wont
<poz> and also wont work for what I plan to have in the future
<unixnotphoenix> ok.. guys.. I need a movie maker with pan+zoom feature.. what yal suggest?
<thufir_> anyone familiar with DAR (Disc ARchiver)?  I seem to be having a syntax problem:  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.dar.support/2641
<poz> I think i need to go into a store and see what kind of inputs go into the speaker. then look for a wireless connector which sends uncompressed audio
<d4rkh4nd> poz: i would forget wifi speakers, If your  against the wires then mabe you can rig something  up
<poz> wifi would be awfull. I do not want that much latency
<d4rkh4nd> Wifi the video is a diffrent story thou, maybe thats a work around you can look at
<poz> wifi = latancy with anything (typically 1-2 seconds with video at 1080p)
<n0rwack> Hello. I got a Compaq Presario CQ58 with a Ralink network card. And i get very weak wifi signals. Any ideas? Running 12.04
<d4rkh4nd> Over network you wouldnt notice it actually. i stream in my house all the time and you cant even tell
<d4rkh4nd> You use a cheap 30$ pc for a server and bam no issues
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: you mean over network cable rather than wifi?
<poz> this is what i plan to use to get video across the room: http://www.brite-view.com/air_synchd_dx.php
<d4rkh4nd> poz: Ya look at the numbers you can stream as fast as you can recive, normal Eth0 is 100mb hardline  normal  60 ~ 100mb over wife.
<MrSalt> n0rwack: Sometimes it's not actually a weak signal, but so much other noise making it tough to make out.
<abetusk> I'm getting an error when trying to install a package from source.  It's complaining that the check "glibmm-2.4 >= 2.8" failed.  Should I just be installing glibmm from source in another directory and point the configure script to it?  Or should I be updating this package somehow?
<poz> I have seen it set up. there is lag
<abetusk> my system: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: the only video editors I know of are cinelerra and lives. Might be worth looking these up if you haven't already, but I know little about them
<poz> the brite view has very little lag
<d4rkh4nd> sosip: i think someone else was looking for that'
<poz> not sure if it passes audio though
<kingbeast> openshot
<d4rkh4nd> poz: this is basicly a expencive pc network system lol. You can make this for like 80$
<n0rwack> MrSalt: Tried where i lived before, and where i lived now. 2 different routers. Same problem. Even at the library. So i doubt it. Also my PS3 right next to my laptop get 90-95% signal strength.
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: sorry - stil had your nick in my head from the minecraft question...
<d4rkh4nd> lol
<thufir_> surely someone is familiar with DAR (Disc ARchiver) and can help understand this error?  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.dar.support/2641
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: but really, you mean HD streaming is okay over cable, but not over wifi?
<d4rkh4nd> ya cable or network ONLY
<poz> well that will not do
<poz> I want wireless
<Muphrid> abetusk: do you have the -dev file?
<somsip> d4rkh4nd: ok - need to revise my plans for a Pi/XMBC combo then...
<MrSalt> n0rwack: The other idea is to check your network logs.  I had a card one time that kept connecting and reconnecting and I didn't noticed it -- it just seemed slow all of the time.
<d4rkh4nd> po: network is better then wireless. less then 10~20 loss rate. you would never notice wven in HD
<rkhshm> I"m trying to understand why the wifi direct mode on my sony is not detecting my cisco dongle...
<poz> one component does not exist yet though. I am also looking for a 12 inch wireless touch screen monitor. basically like a tablet with out the os and have it connect to be pc
<n0rwack> MrSalt: Well, it works decent when im close to the router, so i doubt its the card. Im thinking outdated driver or unstable driver etc
<rkhshm> i have a wifi router that is being detected by the cisco dongle .. to the same wifi direct my laptops can connect.
<poz> that way my pc can see if my office and I can have control of it and my entertainment in another room
<poz> can sit in my office*
<rkhshm> But only my desktop running 12.04 with cisco dongle cannot detect.. any ideas?
<d4rkh4nd> pos: Toshiba would be my first option if i had the cash lol
<abetusk> Muphrid, I just installed libglibmm-2.4-dev and now it's complaining that it can't find gdkmm-2.4.  So progress
<Muphrid> abetusk: you need header files (-dev) to compile from source in debian-based systems, just keep installing the headers for what it asks
<MrSalt> n0rwack: Those are tough problems to detect.  I'm just the peanut gallery, and I don't have much experience there.
<abetusk> Muphrid, thanks.  I can't seem to find gtkmm though..
<Muphrid> abetusk: libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<Muphrid> there is also a 3.0 version,not sure which one it is asking
<rkhshm> any ideas guys?
<hepo> hello guys
<hepo> Who help me?
<hepo> When I installed Ubuntu studio my computer dont load
<hepo> why?
<dr_willis> well. thats one way to not get help hepo....
<dr_willis> rkhshm:  you should determine the exact chipset its using.
<abetusk> Muphrid, thanks, got it all installed and the configure script went through
<rkhshm> Dr_Willis: chipset of what? the cisco dongle?
<dr_willis> yes. Its all about the chipset. not the maker.
<Muphrid> abetusk: alright, you can search for the packages in synaptic or 'aptitude search' if youre into cli
<abetusk> I like 'apt-cache search' because I'm more familiar with the command line, but thank you
<dr_willis> some chipsets may need exctra drivers. or may use differnt drivers some of which could be buggy. or have other limitations
<dr_willis> im not even sure what 'wifi direct' means.. is that an ad-hoc network?
<moon`> so I did sudo apt-get update and now when I logon my screen resolution is all screwed up.   I went to nvidia x server settings and it says 'You do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver' Please edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia x-config as root)
<moon`> typing nvidia x-config in terminal doesn't do anything though
<dr_willis> moon`:  reinstall the nvidia drivers perhaps?
<moon`> giver her a shot!
<rkhshm> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Direct
<dr_willis> i got no web browser handy. ;)
<rkhshm> lol..
<dr_willis> On my Raspberry Pi - on the console..
<dr_willis> Silent COmputing! ;P
<rkhshm> yeah its sort of a ad-hoc network .. it bypasses the router and requries no AP
<Muphrid> moon`: what is the output of nvidia x-config ?
<dr_willis> sounds exactly like an ad-hoc network. ;P
<dr_willis> with a fancy sony name?
<moon`> nvidia command not found
<dr_willis> I was thinking id read/seen where not all wifi cards/drivers support ad-hoc network. but i cant site a source of that.
<dr_willis> moon`:  err.. theres no nvidia command. ;) how did you install your nvidia drivers befor?
<moon`> with ubuntu software center I think
<dr_willis> moon`:  you should be able to 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' to verify/reinstall them..
<moon`> nvidia-current is already the latest version
<moon`> err newest version
<Muphrid> moon`: did you install nvidia-legacy and current at the same time?
<dr_willis> Hmm. Im out of  ideas then. Other then to remove/reinstall them..  You could try booting an older kenrel at the grub menu also as a test.. if the older kernel works.. but a newer one dosent. that points to a bug somewhere
<moon`> I don't think so, this all came about because I'm trying to get eveonline to work in wine.  I installed mesa 7.xx something and rebooted and this happened
<moon`> Muphrid: I was going to install legacy but it wouldn't let me, said the version of legacy wasn't supported by my GPU
<dr_willis> Im not even sure why you would need to install mesa
<moon`> which isn't what the documentation told me on the nvidia site
<Muphrid> moon`: what is your gpu model?
<moon`> 7950 GT
<moon`> I kept getting an error when I would run eve saying I need SM3 support to run the game but the 7950's I have do supprt s3
<moon`> sm3
<moon`> so I was looking at work around's and one of the ones I came across said to install mesa reboot and everything worked for them
<moon`> well now my resolution is like 600x800 and I can't open my nvidia x-config settings manager to change it
<SpamapS> Somebody please tell me this isn't true.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<Muphrid> moon`: ok, so, it was working until you installed nvidia from software center?
<moon`> No it was working until I installed mesa, did sudo apt-get update and rebooted
<SpamapS> all of the answers are.. *crazy* complicated and most don't work on 12.10 :-P
<thufir_> how many MB in a DVD?  I'm using DAR archiver and creating slices, and want, let's say, ten slices per DVD.  how many MB per slice?
<Muphrid> moon`: so youre using mesa for 3d?
<jcbv> i need some help with my crappy ati 200m driver i guess its dead any work arounds
<NorahAura> SpamapS: I found a similar complexity with xfce on Ubuntu Studio, however, there was a third party GUI menu editor I was able to eventually locate, maybe there is something similar for Unity?
<moon`> whoops
<jcbv> can i ask a question
<moon`> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST ASK JCBV DON'T ASK IF YOU CAN
<moon`> ffs
<moon`> sorry
<NorahAura> jcbv: yes, please
<moon`> little vodka in me tonight
<NorahAura> moon: lolz
<MonkWitDaFunk> jcbv. do you have a driver you need to install?
<jcbv> anyone know whats the earliest version of ubuntu will run gnome 3.6
<NorahAura> so, moon, y are you using mesa?
<moon`> Cause that's what the workaround I read said to use
<NorahAura> moon: for what issue, may I ask?
<moon`> I don't actually ever know what I'm doing when it comes to linux.  The majority of my fixes come from 'UH OH!  Problem'  *google problem*  *find solution*  *copy paste solution into terminal* and then go from there
<moon`> I'd probably have more success beating my head against the keyboard but I'm to much of a sissy for that
<jcbv> im ticked
<moon`> Trying to get eveonline to work NorahAura
<NorahAura> moon: I am an expert googler... maybe my google ninja skills can help?
<jcbv> ok i got my cube running cool with this this gnome 3.6 classic
<moon`> I need some expert ubuntu-fix-newb-screw-up-skillz
<moon`> not googler skillz =)
<jcbv> on one pc but my laptop wont do the cube
<jcbv> darn ati driver
<MonkWitDaFunk> jcbv, do you need to pay for a driver?
<Muphrid> moon`: what was the mesa package you installed?
<jcbv> pay this is opensource linux go joint all the mactards or windows weenies for some tea or something
<moon`> Muphrid: this is the command I ran that fubared everything :sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<moon`> then I did a sudo apt-get update and a reboot and now here I am
<Muphrid> moon`: this is a ppa for xorg testers/developers not users
<Muphrid> you can revert the changes with ppa-purge
<NorahAura> moon: ugh... yeah... stuff you don't want unless you are testing and such
<NorahAura> Muphrid: thx, ditto!
<Muphrid> if your driver does not require the latest version
<jcbv> who knows the bigggest reason no apps are on linux
<NorahAura> jcbv : lots of apps are on linux, what kind are you looking for?
<moon`> so what sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers?
<moon`> I hope so cause I just typed that in
<jcbv> dude i been through em all man they blow turds
<Muphrid> no
<moon`> well poop
<Muphrid> you have to install ppa-purge and then
<moon`> well yeah I did that
<Muphrid> sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Muphrid> full ppa address
<jcbv> i just love my linux desktop though im brainwashed by linux
<NorahAura> jcbv: do you have a Q? or just wanna complain?
<jcbv> yeah i have a big question
<moon`> well that sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa didn't work but sudo ppa-purge xorg edgers did so I'm running with that
<jcbv>  whats the eariest version of ubuntu that will run gnome 3.6
<Muphrid> moon`: Not sure why but ok then
<moon`> =)
<jcbv> cause i need compiz cube with gnome 3.6 on crappy ati 200m
<somsip> jcbv: this should tell you, but it's PPA and not supported https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<NorahAura> Muphrid - would moon hafta do an apt-get update and reboot, I would guess?
<aeon-ltd> jcbv: any that can satisfy the dependencies and not have any conflicts
<MonkWitDaFunk> whats a compiz cube?
<somsip> MonkWitDaFunk: effect when you change workspaces; http://blogs.pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/tux-love/compiz_cube.jpg
<Muphrid> NorahAura: apt-get update only fetches data from the repository, it doesnt modify anything. upgrade is not needed with ppa-purge although it doesnt hurt if youre paranoid
<Muphrid> reboot is still necessary
<jcbv> i dont know what to do i suck at linux lol
<jcbv> i think 10.04 supports it but maybe not
<somsip> jcbv: I've given you a link to the answer about gnome 3.6/ The answer is 'quantal, and 3.6 PPA is not supported here'
<subdesign> anyone know is there a problem with Intel GMA3600 series yet, with ubuntu?
<NorahAura> Muphrid: ahh... good to know, and yes, I am a bit paranoid... lolz
<moon`> hmm neither one of those worked Muphrid
<moon`> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: xorg-edgers ppa
<anli__> If I had to kill an apt-get process, how do I unlock /var/lib/dpkg afterwards?
<MonkWitDaFunk> subdesign, which ubuntu are you trying to install?
<NorahAura> somsip: I would like that link you found... was just on the hunt for it, wonder if I was close
<somsip> anli__: sudo apt-get clean
<Muphrid> moon`: yeah thats why you should put ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa instead
<jcbv> crap
<anli__> somsip: thanks!
<somsip> NorahAura: what link? Gnome 3.6 PPA?
<jcbv> anyway to install ati drivers on outaded hardware
<subdesign> MonkWitDaFunk, I'm just asking, I'm before buying..
<NorahAura> somsip: yes, please
<Muphrid> jcbv: what version of ubuntu?
<somsip> NorahAura: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<jcbv> 12.04
<moon`> I get the same error putting that Muphrid
<milamber> !hardware | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NorahAura> somsip: that's where I was...  where did you find the OS version support info... I am blind tonight
<Muphrid> moon`: huh, either there is a typo or it got somehow removed from software sources
<anli__> Seems liike /var/cache/debconfig/config.dat still is locked
<milamber> moon`: installing the ppa, running sudo apt-get update, and restarting would not have caused the problem you are describing. did you install a package from that ppa? and if you want help please pastebin the contents of your sources.list file
<NorahAura> somsip: nm, I found it
<somsip> NorahAura: the bit where it says what version of Gnome....ah, ok
<ASHER1> Hello i want please ask the question i have linux mint 13 and i want change to ubuntu how i did this?
<Muphrid> jcbv: it should be installable through "additional drivers" in 12.04
<jcbv> its empty
<jcbv> nothing there
<jcbv> card is not supported
<jcbv> actually
<moon`> how do I do that milamber?
<Muphrid> mmm
<moon`> and no that truly is all I did
<milamber> anli__: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/810-unblocking-apt-get
<moon`> ahhh, the patience of those involved in tech support must know no end
<Muphrid> moon`: post your sources here http://pastebin.com/
<milamber> !pastebin > moon`
<ubottu> moon`, please see my private message
<ASHER1> ?
<milamber> ASHER1: linux mint is not supported here and there is no quick changeover, download an ubuntu iso and do a fresh install
<ASHER1> but i have problem with install ubuntu if i download ubuntu i see error
<somsip> ASHER1: just install Ubuntu on the partitions used by Mint to overwrite eveyrthing and start from scratch. If you don't want to start from scratch, backup the files you want to keep. Don't expect much interoperability
<ASHER1> ?
<moon`> =/ hrm I don't know how to open/view the contets of sources.list
<aeon-ltd> moon`: text editor?
<Crell> nano is your friend.
<Muphrid> moon`: /etc/apt/sources.list it shoujld ve viewable with gedit
<Muphrid> should be*
<aeon-ltd> to write though you'd need to be root
<moon`> http://pastebin.com/Ck6ajXJU
<skimini> Hi ...the live usb I'm creating with 'persistent' option, is not actually working as 'persistent'. Have tried numerous times with Unetbootin and with Linux Live USB. Any ideas please?
<moon`> gedit was what I needed, I knew more linux commands when I ran gentoo but I haven't used linux for the better part of 2 years now =/
<jcbv> gnome 3 blows or what
<milamber> moon`: can you provide a link to the "fix" site you were using? what tutorial were you trying to follow?
<moon`> http://community.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1534033
<moon`> scroll all the way to the bottom
<moon`> last post by khardia
<jcbv> i guess no hope for me
<moon`> all I did was install mesa and reboot
<Muphrid> moon`: in reality all you needed is nvidia drivers and playonlinux which has a frontend to eve installation
<moon`> okay, so in real real reality how do I get it so I can fix my screen resolution and then go that route Muphrid ?
<moon`> because I already had nvidia drivers
<chalist> how i can mount a folder in local network like //172.30.12.37/afs/ to my home in terminal?
<skimini> persistent live usb is not persistent ...can anyone offer any suggestions?
<milamber> moon`: sorry, i missed the initial response
<moon`> and eveonline installed the reason I was trying that workaround is I was getting an error saying I needed graphics cards that support Shader Modeling 3.0
<chalist> how i can mount a folder in local network like //172.30.12.37/afs/ to my home in terminal?
<moon`> repeating the question doesn't get it answered faster chalist ffs be patient
<moon`> you asked your second questions 23 seconds after the first one, how does that help anyone besides annoy them?
<Muphrid> moon`: what is your xorg version?
<chalist> moon`, sorry :)
<milamber> !fstab | chalist
<ubottu> chalist: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<moon`> I'm sorry you have to walk me through this like a toddler but I don't know how to find out the version mu
<moon`> Muphrid:  rather
<moon`> I imagine it's the latest up to date
<milamber> moon`: apt-cache policy xorg
<Muphrid> apt-cache show xorg
<jmb70056> how do i transfer files from one user account to another user account
<moon`> Installed: 1:7.7+1ubuntu4
<Muphrid> ok
<cmell> "cp" copies files pretty well
<milamber> jmb70056: can you be more specific? you can sudo cp <file> <directory/to/newfile> (to move use mv instead of cp)
<MonkWitDaFunk> does anyone have any opinions about clamav or free avg for ubuntu?
<milamber> jmb70056: if you are worried about permissions and the like, you have to use chown (CHange the OWNer)
<milamber> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<milamber> moon`: would you be willing to pastebin the last 30 or so lines from your .bash_history (this is a log of all the commands you have run in the terminal)?
<MonkWitDaFunk> how do i have a list of all the directories i need to do a free avg full system scan?
<Muphrid> moon`: what if you uninstall mesa?
<moon`> milamber: yeah as long as you don't judge me
<moon`> and where do I find the file milamber
<chalist> ubottu, i add this folder and has been added in nautilus sidebar. but when i click that, i see an error that "mount: only root can mount"
<ubottu> chalist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Muphrid> moon`: it is in your home folder, hidden file
<Muphrid> ctrl+h to show up in nautilus
<milamber> moon`: no judging, the reason i am interested is because the commands you ran are not supposed to change anything. the add repository just adds the repository to the list that is allowed to be downloaded. aptitude update just updates the package list. nothing there downloads or installs any packages.
<milamber> moon`: nano ~/.bash_profile
<chalist> milamber,  i add this folder and has been added in nautilus sidebar. but when i click that, i see an error that "mount: only root can mount"
<milamber> moon`: or the way Muphrid said if you prefer the gui :)
<milamber> chalist: you would have to tell me what command you used to add the folder
<moon`> gedit ~/.bash_profile  is an empty file
<Muphrid> .bash_history it is
<jmb70056> @milamber i just want to transfer a few photos from one account to another account
<chalist> milamber,  //172.30.12.37/afs/ /home/my/afs37 cifs user=afs,pass=123456,auto,exec,umask=002,gid=1000,uid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<w0rm-_x> every time I log into Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in my two different computers I get an error: System program problem detected    whats this about its annoying
<hell_razer> i have ssh problem, i can login via ssh -i XXX.pem root@XXX, but sshfs -o IdentityFile=XXX.pem root@XXX/ ./ssh_root - > Connection closed by XXX [preauth]
<moon`> http://pastebin.com/nTXN2AED
<moon`> more then you asked for but hopefully helpfull enough
<moon`> I never actually installed any additional nvidia drivers though there towards the end cause it kept giving me an error saying my GPU wasn't supported by those drivers
<moon`> and I ended up exiting out of the install window
<NorahAura> moon`: got distracted researching eveonline, but Muphrid and milamber have you taken care of here - I had the same thought - the tutorial you followed may have updated mesa if you had it previously installed, after adding the ppa, but it does not appear to have a direct command to install mesa, so mesa may not be the culprit
<moon`> thanks NorahAura
<moon`> I probably pulled some other dumb move, we'll see
<moon`> on the flip side I'm really enjoying the camaraderie in here right now
<NorahAura> moon`: are you able to run x?
<moon`> I'm in X right now I imagine, ubuntu 12.10 automatically runs X when you start doesn't it?
<moon`> I mean I'm in a GUI
<NorahAura> moon`: ok, good
<Muphrid> yes youre in X
<milamber> moon`: is the only issue the wrong resolution on the login screen
<milamber> ?
<NorahAura> moon`: so, just in low graphics mode right now, correct?
<moon`> milamber: I can't change resolution in the NVidia X server settings right now
<NorahAura> moon`: nvidia drivers have always been a bit wonky for me.... this is what works: Goto your Applications Menu>System>Additional Drivers
<moon`> when I run it, it says you do not appear to be running the nvidia-x driver please edit your configuration file
<NorahAura> moon`: anything there?
<moon`> Applications Menu>System Tools
<moon`> ?
<Muphrid> moon`: is the package "mesa" installed?
<moon`> I belive so Muphrid
<Muphrid> what happens if you try to remove it?
<moon`> I never unistalled it after installing
<ranjan> Hi all, How to log every command on terminal to syslog by all users?
<Muphrid> I noticed it is only in that ppa, not in the repos
<moon`> lets roll the dice and find out, gimme a command to remove it
<milamber> moon`: run: lshw -c video
<Muphrid> sudo apt-get purge mesa
<NorahAura> moon`: whenever my linux headers get updated, for instance, it screws up my nvidia drivers and I a have to uninstall nvidia, reboot, install nvidia again, reboot
<milamber> moon`: look for the line with configuration, that will tell us what driver you are actually using
<Muphrid> moon`: does it ask to remove additional software?
<NorahAura> moon`: I find it is easiest to install nvidia drivers using ubuntu's "Additional Drivers" installer which is fashioned after mesa was first developed
<moon`>  configuration: latency=0
<moon`> Muphrid: no mesa isn't installed
<milamber> ranjan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93566/how-to-log-all-bash-commands-by-all-users-on-a-server
<moon`> milamber: http://pastebin.com/YZD4iWnn
<NorahAura> moon`: is nvidia listed as currently installed under Menu>Settings/Prefs>Additional Drivers?
<kernsprog> ranjan: command logs are found at ~/.bash_history
<moon`> NorahAura: I don't even have a menu>settings/prefs>additional drivers
<NorahAura> I love this pastebin... haven't been on IRC for quite a while... really nifty :)
<NorahAura> moon`: oh, sorry, what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<moon`> 12.10
<NorahAura> I am on ubuntu studio'
<Muphrid> it is in the unity dash or menu
<NorahAura> which uses xfce
<NorahAura> yeah, what Muphrid said :)
<moon`> cinnamon, but it looks more like gnome
<moon`> let's just say I'm using traditional gnome
<NorahAura> cinnamon, I thought that was for mint
<Muphrid> then it should be in "system", else the package name for reference is jockey-gtk
<kubanc> hellow! Is it possible to resize partitions with gparted. I have 3 partitions on SSD disk. One is for system (10GB), one for home (90GB) and one is left free (10GB)
<moon`> I've got an applications menu in the upper left hand corner
<jmb70056> @milamber i just want to transfer a few photos from one account to another account
<milamber> jmb70056: different user accounts on the same machine?
<milamber> kubanc: yes, but you have to do it from a live cd
<jmb70056> yes
<NorahAura> ahh... yes, Additional Drivers may not be in your cinnamon menu
<kubanc> milamber, yes, because right now the partitions are mounted...
<moon`> no it's not NorahAura =P
<Muphrid> moon`: just install jockey-gtk if not installed, or run it from a terminal
<milamber> jmb70056: honestly, the easiest way would probably be to save them to a thumb drive (fat doesn't acknowledge user permissions) and then switch accounts and copy them over
<NorahAura> moon`: press ALT+F2, then type jockey-gtk
<ranjan> milamber, let me check that link , thank you.
<moon`> hold on, installing it
<NorahAura> jmb70056: take a look at this method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=678a7f738a279cff0bea58487da33fd9&p=11377130&postcount=2
<jmb70056> @milamber okay i will do that then thank you.
<moon`> so I installed it, tried to run it, said it is currently not installed
<jmb70056> @NorahAura okay
<destiny_> GNOME 3.6 has been out for months, why is it not in unstable..?
<destiny_>  GNOME 3.6 has been out for months, why is it not in unstable..?
<Muphrid> moon`: is it showing up in the menu?
<destiny_> yes
<destiny_> You use ubuntu operating system
<moon`> Muphrid: no
<destiny_> You are that country
<NorahAura> moon`: Did you try running jocket-gtk?
<Muphrid> jockey-gtk
<moon`> I tried ru nning jocket-gtk and jockey-gtk cause I kept making that same typo
<moon`> neither worked
<NorahAura> yes, thx for the correction
<Muphrid> if you type ' ls /usr/bin | grep joc ' do you get any result?
<NorahAura> lolz, moon`, try installing jockey-gtk
<moon`> been there NorahAura, look up ;)
<NorahAura> moon`:  oh, god, ok, thx
<moon`> no results, just another command prompt
<moon`> moon@moon-monster:/$ ls /usr/bin | grep joc
<moon`> moon@moon-monster:/$
<Muphrid> uh, it didnt install then
<NorahAura> moon`: try running jockey-gtk from the terminal, it should tell you why it didn't run
<moon`> Muphrid: http://pastebin.com/2MbqyLhQ
<moon`> I'm doing all of this from the terminal NorahAura
<moon`> It's saying it's not installed when I install it it's saying it is already the latest version
<Muphrid> what if you purge and then reinstrall
<jesue123> hey anyone is here?
<Muphrid> reinstall*
<NorahAura> moon`:  what Muphrid said :)
<jesue123> reboot   system boot  3.6.7-030607-gen Thu Dec 27 12:35 - 13:52  (01:16)
<moon`> purge jockey-jtk?
<moon`> or is there a dif command?
<jesue123> what is the meaning of that
<moon`> because purge gave me the middle finger
<Muphrid> sudo apt-get purge jockey-gtk && sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<moon`> jesue123: type reboot now
<jesue123> and
<moon`> hit enter
<milamber> moon` NorahAura: bug 1028361
<ubottu> bug 1028361 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk claims to install but does not show as being installed." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028361
<moon`> yeah that's what's happening
<Muphrid> ah
<moon`> thanks for clearing that up milamber, I was about to start mashing my head against the desk
<jesue123> anye one tell me channel name where i can ask about the linux log file
<NorahAura> ubottu: was just looking at that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1028361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1028361 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk claims to install but does not show as being installed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jesue123> for some information
<ubottu> NorahAura: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moon`> nothing against you guys though, you're all being extremely helpful I'm just inebriated and frustrated
<milamber> !info software-properties-gtk
<ubottu> software-properties-gtk (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from (gtk). In component main, is optional. Version 0.92.9 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 359 kB
<NorahAura> moon`: I did get a bug report upon first install of ubuntu studio 12.10 regarding jockey-gtk
<NorahAura> moon`: however, after updates and reboot, no longer had a crash report pop-up for it
<moon`> a
<OerHeks> hi jakub, back with your clones again ?
<NorahAura> milamber: just getting into IRC again like I said... so, that info command, that was to the server bot tell us more info about that package?
<moon`> look I just really want to change the resolution back to something manageable
<moon`> this is starting to make my eyes bleed
<Muphrid> moon`: did you get your way into the driver section in software properties?
<milamber> NorahAura: yes
<moon`> no Muphrid
<NorahAura> moon`: press ALT+F2, then type software-properties-gtk
<NorahAura> or run it from terminal
<NorahAura> moon`: Software Sources should appear
<Muphrid> Additional drivers should be the last tab
<moon`> okay I'm that far
<moon`> going to use experimental 304 nvidia drivers
<Muphrid> alright
<NorahAura> moon`:  wait!
<NorahAura> moon`
<moon`> yeah?
<NorahAura> moon`: just simply uncheck/uninstall the nvidia driver you have selected
<NorahAura> moon`: then reboot
<NorahAura> moon`: then install the recommended again
<NorahAura> moon`: I know it sounds stupid, but it has worked miracles for me in the past
<moon`> There wasn't an nvidia driver selected
<moon`> it was a driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<moon`> and the experimental 304 is the one I was using before hand
<NorahAura> moon`: oh, ok, yes, then do that lolz
<moon`> brb
<Muphrid> aight
<cub> why does linux suck
<Muphrid> debates on #ubuntu-offtopic
<cub> oh okay
<NorahAura> Muphrid: are you a moderator.. you are like an IRC god to me right now!
<Muphrid> Lol
<Muphrid> only been in this channel like 10 times
<vrex> lol
<moon`> oh for the love of all that is holy it went back to normal, thank you guys for your help
<NorahAura> Muphrid: yeah, just been a loooooooong time for me
<moon`> I still can't get eve to work though, what was the suggestion earlier about running eve?
<NorahAura> moon`: YAY!!!!
<Muphrid> NorahAura: I usually hang on the trisquel channel, this one is eventual
<Muphrid> moon`: Nice, at the end all you had to do is install the driver xD
<Muphrid> was*
<moon`> No I had the driver
<NorahAura> moon`: did you try these steps: http://eve-search.com/thread/172086-1
<Muphrid> moon`: just install PlayOnLinux
<Muphrid> it will do the frontend to install eve at the best settings
<moon`> okay, thanks muphrid
<milamber> !yay | moon`
<ubottu> moon`: Glad you made it! :-)
<g-host> what is this im a newbie
<boichev> anyone willing to help me copy my 1 TB raid 1 to a normal 500gb disk I only used 55GB of data and a linux installment.... If I remount it readonly and DD the /dev/md0 to the other hdd will it work ?
<iDangerMouse> It should
<NorahAura> Muphrid: how do I get a list of bot commands
<Muphrid> NorahAura: I dont know about bots actually
<Muphrid> never used them
<Mouse|Sleep> NorahAura
<Mouse|Sleep> https://github.com/sharedferret/Sparkle-Turntable-Bot/wiki/Bot-commands
<NorahAura> lolz, thought I saw you use one, sorry, it was milamber
<NorahAura> thx Mouse|Sleep
<Muphrid> yes
<Mouse|Sleep> back to bed
<Flannel> ubottu: tell NorahAura about yourself
<ubottu> NorahAura, please see my private message
<Muphrid> NorahAura: gotta sleep now, good luck with POL moon`
<NorahAura> Muphrid: ok, and thank you... checking out trisquel, sounds quite interesting :)
<NorahAura> aww, he left, lolz
<Mouse|Sleep> bloody hell cant sleep
<milamber> !bot > NorahAura
<ubottu> NorahAura, please see my private message
<Mouse|Annoyed> sup milamber
<NorahAura> Mouse|Annoyed - Enya and/or random sci-fi episode always worked for me
<vrex> its 4am and I'm still here :/
<milamber> Mouse|Annoyed: not much
<Mouse|Annoyed> NorahAura: For ?
<pecorade> Hi.
<Mouse|Annoyed> Hello.
<NorahAura> Mouse|Annoyed - those things help me to sleep
<Mouse|Annoyed> Oh okay.
<Mouse|Annoyed> gnc melatonin
<FUZxxl> Hello!
<epx998> There a fix for ubuntu 12.10 and nvidia, i installed the source and headers, just made things worse.
<epx998> now unity doesnt even start after i log in
<epx998> stuck in console mode after a fresh install :|
<FUZxxl> How can I *permanently* stop a service started through runsv?
<epx998> chkconfig in redhat, doubt its same for ubuntu
<NorahAura> epx998: I've never had good luck with nvidia base installation on ubuntu, always had to wait for the ubuntu flavor to be released, seems to be something to do with the X server/gdm implementation, etc...
<shinao1_> hi.. im running sylpheed in ubuntu 12.10 with IMAP4 email accounts set to refresh every 3 minutes. every few minutes i try to send an email it complains of SMTP auth errors, and I have to save the draft email ,and relaunch sylpheed. 10 minutes later its the same story. Please what could be going on?
<epx998> yeah new install and im fubar
<epx998> very sad
<epx998> going back to mint cinnamon in a sec, worked a lot better.
<epx998> 12.10 and 14 are buh
<epx998> everything worked great on my older duo core w/intel raphics
<NorahAura> hey, I have a better one for you - on ubuntu studio 12.10 - fresh install, decided I wanted to change my main user's username, using the GUI, couldn't change it, wouldn't set, so I created a new user, set as admin, log off, log on new user, went in to delete old user, saw that was setup as custom user, set as admin, then all of a sudden my windows were drawing properly, so, reboot (went fine), attempted to install vlc, couldn't said I
<NorahAura> couldn't authenticate, long story short my user wasn't a member on the sudoers list... was forced to re-install
<epx998> didnt think you needed a sudoers with su -
<NorahAura> I couldn't use su because it wasn't enabled and I couldn't enable it cause my regular admin user was not on the sudoers list
<NorahAura> it was a logic loop of doom lockout
<NorahAura> luckily, I hadn't done much
<NorahAura> in fact I am about to reboot and install additional updates... wish me luck!
<winnerrre> http://www.carolinaherrera.com/212/es/areyouonthelist?share=4Y9fhwXQQ7Mswio6hAClqdz2gzAqEjJq72G1oQgnhyd_9D3FDiouJG-c8M6ydir-FdOWaD_yCK1meXDLNBOfTw#episodio-7
<thufir_> do these inode messages indicate hard disc failure?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264203
<Mouse|Annoyed> Hi NorahAura
<NorahAura> hello Mouse|Annoyed - I survived! :)
<KamZou> Hi, i changed the target (changed the server ip) of a nfs mount point on my clients. When i try to mount -a it "freezes" ... I've to reboot clients to mount it correctly. Any workaround ?
<NorahAura> now, into installing my Nvidia drivers... dun.dun.DUNN!!!
<penguinman> actually that's pretty painless these days
<pepito> Hi can somebody tell me how give all root privileges to an already created user ? Please tell me.
<NorahAura> penguinman: there were a bunch of ppl having trouble with nvidia drivers in the past hour, I don't have trouble since ubuntu moved to jockey-gtk
<thufir_> pepito: have you read man page on sudo?
<NorahAura> pepito - you have to add the user to the sudoers list
<penguinman> NorahAura, i've always done it through the terminal. currently on the 310 drivers actually
<pepito> thufir, NorahAura : It's like %username ALL=(ALL) ALL in /etc/sudoers
<NorahAura> penguiman - look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thufir_> do these inode messages indicate hard disc failure?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264203   or, is that a problem with DAR?
<NorahAura> !sudo | penguinman
<ubottu> penguinman: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<NorahAura> lolz, wish I knew about the fixsudo page about 2 hours ago
<Mouse|Annoyed> I am eating
<pepito> up please
<NorahAura> sorry, penguinman, meant to send bot command to pepito, lolz
<NorahAura> !sudo | pepito
<ubottu> pepito: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
 * Mouse|Annoyed sudos NorahAura fail :P
<thufir_> what do these inode messages indicate please?
<thufir_> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264203
<NorahAura> pepito: look about halfway down the page... here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Allowing_other_users_to_run_sudo
<pepito> ok NorahAura, thanks :)
<NorahAura> pepito: yw :)
<NorahAura> ok, IRC room question: I assume a star in front of the line item is a message from the room/server?
<mario_> server
<Mouse|Annoyed> server
<chmac> I have Evolution installed, I just installed Thunderbird, and Thunderbird asked for my gmail password and is showing all my Evolution contacts and the Gmail contacts I sync into Evolution in the Thunderbird address book. Is that normal? Will it go away if I uninstall Evolution?
<mario_> NorahAura: who's true answer ?
<thufir_> chmac: are you confusing tbird with evolution maybe?
<chmac> thufir_: lol, alas, no...
<chmac> thufir_: I open tb, I open the address book, boom, there are my evolution contacts, no import was performed.
<chmac> thufir_: I am 99% sure it was a tb prompt asking for my gmail password because it blocked my other tb window until I ok / closed it.
<monkeymon> hi
<thufir_> chmac: dunno. maybe tbird is the default e-mail app and so gains access to evolution contacts...
<chmac> thufir_: It could be that tbird has a plugin for the evolution data server as a backend.
<chmac> thufir_: I can't find any way of cancelling it for example, or adding a new gmail address book, it's very strange, but even stranger that tbird asked for my gmail password...
<chmac> Reading about somebody experiencing the same and having issues with the data http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1891521
<pianotips> hello
<pianotips> :)
<zonetti> morning :)
<pianotips> morning to you as well
<aaOaa> .
<aaOaa> .
<aaOaa> .
<aaOaa> .
<aaOaa> .
<FloodBot1> aaOaa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shinao1_> hi.. im running sylpheed in ubuntu 12.10 with IMAP4 email accounts set to refresh every 3 minutes. every few minutes i try to send an email it complains of SMTP auth errors, and I have to save the draft email ,and relaunch sylpheed. 10 minutes later its the same story. Please what could be going on?
<chmac> zonetti: Afternoon!
<zonetti> chmac, it's a big world :D
<trev_> I am trying to install and run serviio on ubuntu 12.10. I have downloaded and upacked the tar file but I can not get chmod to change the shell scripts to start the servers to executable. followinf is from the terminal
<chmac> :-)
<trev_> trev@pic:/media/trev/back/serviio-1.1/bin$ sudo chmod -v 777 serviio.sh
<trev_> mode of `serviio.sh' changed from 0600 (rw-------) to 0777 (rwxrwxrwx)
<trev_> trev@pic:/media/trev/back/serviio-1.1/bin$ ll
<trev_> total 8
<trev_> drwx------ 1 trev trev  272 Dec 27 17:46 ./
<FloodBot1> trev_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trev_> drwx------ 1 trev trev  456 Dec 27 17:46 ../
<chmac> Wow, FloodBot2 is fast!
<pianotips> um can i ask for a little help here? (first time here)
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi pianotips
<somsip> !ask | pianotips
<ubottu> pianotips: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shinao1_> go ahead pianotips
<thufir_> chmac: even so, I'm unclear on what the problem is. is it a feature or advantage?
<sets88> is there any professionals which can help me solve this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14052353/ip-route-src-not-working?
<chmac> thufir_: Well, I'd like to uninstall evolution and know what effect that will have, whether the contacts were 1-time imported, will be kept in sync, etc.
<pianotips> trying to install 12.04 64bit server..and i get an error that it cannot install the kernel package 'linux-server'?
<chmac> thufir_: I could experiment, but it'd be nice to know without all the leg work... :-)
<thufir_> uninstalling generally doesn't remove the files.  you want, IIRC, purge.
<boichev> how to make md0 fake raid with disks that allready have raid data on them
<thufir_> aptitutde purge thunderbird               should remove all tbird files.
<chmac> thufir_: I'd guess the connection is with the evolution-data-server rather than the filesystem, but that's purely speculation.
<thufir_> chmac: i would guess not. that sounds like huge privacy problem and invitation to black hat hackers. but mebbe.
<pianotips> trying to install it on a dl580 g3.. if that makes a differnce.. ?
<MonkWitDaFunk> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chmac> thufir_: Thunderbird is where I want to end up, I'm moving away from evolution...
<chmac> thufir_: I can't see any alternative, I didn't give tbird my gmail or any source for the contacts.
<chmac> thufir_: For exampe, install chrome, it auto-imports firefox history, etc I think.
<FUZxxl> ssasou
<FUZxxl> .sddsxsxxsxsxsxdcdcdcd
<pianotips> gets almost al the way to the end of installing the base system.. then gives me a cannot install kernel error kernel package 'linux-server' ><
<chmac> Well, that's all folks, have a great day :-)
<MonkWitDaFunk> !badblocks
<pianotips> sigh
<pianotips> got booted
<pianotips> ><
<pianotips> what a night lol
<trev_> Is there a response to my post on why I van't get chmod to make ky files executable?
<pianotips> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<joey8> ky file?
<llutz> trev_: what filesystem are the files on? non-unix fs like ntfs/vfat? then you cannot use chown/chmod, use mount-options (uid/gid/umask)
<MonkWitDaFunk> the ext4 filesystem
<trev_> ok bye, I'll come back later if I can't the answer elsewhere, my question is back a few pages.
<llutz> trev_: also check if "noexec" option is set
<llutz> !pastebin | trev_:  and next time please use this
<ubottu> trev_:  and next time please use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkWitDaFunk> sorry. my ubuntu system is using the ext4 filesystem
<riderplus> in 12.10 gnome 3 everything is up to date but I can't find my keyboard layout on the top panel. if i switch to gnome classic, it shows up
<riderplus> how can I switch between the different layouts in gnome 3?
<sets88> anybody?
<srhb> riderplus: I personally set a keybinding to do the switching.
<Mortu> can you tell me where i can get help via activation nvidia drivers in ubuntu 12.04LTS 32bit?  THX
<riderplus> srhb how can I set it? I repeat, the keyboard layout doesn't show up on the top panel in gnome 3
<riderplus> it's a known bug
<MonkWitDaFunk> has anyone ever herd of the linux professional institute. i was wondering if they were widely recognized
<pianotips> I am trying to install 12.04 (64) from a dvd, during the base install (near the end) it gives me a cannot install the kernel into the target system kernel package 'linux-server'.. can someone help me?
<thufir_> LOL.  when DAR finishes its run, what's the message to let you know?
<pianotips> (please :)
<cub> pianotips, maybe its a bad dvd burn?\
<srhb> riderplus: System settings -> Keyboard -> Layout settings -> Options
<pianotips> cub ill try reburning the dvd
<cub> yeah sometimes that is the problem
<MonkWitDaFunk> pianotips, i would do a wipe of the memory disk before i install
<cub> make sure to format the DVD first
<cub> Then reburn it..
<nicekiwi> 1234656
<cub> also make sure the checksum of the ISO matches
<MonkWitDaFunk> pianotips, is your rom disk bootable?
<pianotips> checked the checksum..
<pianotips> the dvd? yes
<riderplus> srhb yes it works that way...I'm still wondering when they are going to make that layout visible
<riderplus> maybe in the next ubuntu edition
<srhb> riderplus: Perhaps you can find a tool for putting it on the bar in the gnome extensions
<srhb> riderplus: Personally I find that it crashes most of the time when you install extensions.
<riderplus> srhb :D so it's a dilemma...then I'll just wait until the fix comes
<riderplus> another problem is that I've done some updates and now the computer icon is not visible on my desktop
<riderplus> is there a way to create a shortcut for it?
<riderplus> I have installed nautilus actions and now I can create launchers for desktop
<riderplus> but I don't know where the shortcut for "computer" lies
<riderplus> most of the apps are under /usr/bin
<MonkWitDaFunk> pianotips, you can try wiping your memory disk if theres any software preventing you from.doing an install
<cub> hmm
<cub> computer?
<riderplus> cub: yes
<riderplus> it's been disabled in gconf and dconf and gnome-tweak-tool
<cub> its located under places on the gnome menu
<riderplus> i'm on gnome 3
<riderplus> i've tried gnome classic and saw it there
<riderplus> when i dragged and dropped it said it's already on the desktop (and showed a blank icon) and asked me if i wanted to merge them
<riderplus> i said yes but it didn't
<thufir_> does this message indicate that DAR is finished with its run, or is it an error?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.dar.support/2642
<cub> hmm
<cub> that i'm not sure about riderplus .... i dont have a computer icon on my desktop
<cub> never needed it
<cub> i would thought you could drag it there and it would create a shortcut
<lupsakka> trying to get IWL 3945ABG to connect. Everything is detected and the AP is seen, but the trying to connect fails with lines of wlan0: direct probe to ... (try 3/3) and wlan0: authentication with ... timed out. Any thoughts?
<NorahAura> riderplus: you can get to computer from the Go Menu in Nautilu
<MonkWitDaFunk> hi ppl of ubuntu, how can i automatically run memtest86 after booting?
<NorahAura> er, Nautilus
<cub> what ubuntu version u got riderplus ?
<llutz> MonkWitDaFunk: sudo apt-get install memtest86+     then pick memtest at next boot from grub-menu
<ripthejacker> i have mounted an ntfs filesystem but whenever i create any file in it, its saved as an execuateble and i cannot change its permission even as super user
<llutz> !ntfs | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MonkWitDaFunk> llutz, where can i learn more about programming grub?
<llutz> MonkWitDaFunk: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<ripthejacker> llutz: actually its auto mounted at starup ive put an fstab entry
<llutz> ripthejacker: then you'll have to change the boot options (uid/gid/umask)
<MonkWitDaFunk> ok. thanks.
<ripthejacker> llutz: what fmask should i use, i need to be able to read write and execute files but i dont want the files to be saved as executables by default
<trev_> thanks llutz the problem was the ntfs file system. sorry about the copy paste, my first time here.
<tikpad> Have you edited /etc/exports?
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | ripthejacker look here, sry cannot help you further, i don't deal with ntfs
<ubottu> ripthejacker look here, sry cannot help you further, i don't deal with ntfs: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ripthejacker> llutz: # mount point for /dev/sda2 Windows C Drive
<ripthejacker> UUID=04C65723C6571470 /media/windows		ntfs-3g		defaults	0	0
<rawfodog> im trying to copy files to a usb key, it LOOKS like they copied, but when I unmount and bring the key to another computer nothing is there. I tried with multiple keys
<ripthejacker> llutz: ok thanks for the help :)
<riderplus> cub: it's 12.10
<cub> riderplus, maybe this will be of help... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hhow-to-display-computerhomenetworktrash-and-mounted-volumes-icons-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-desktop.html
<MonkWitDaFunk> hey ppl of ubuntu channel, where on the internet will.give me news on the updates for memtest86?
<riderplus> NorahAura: yes but how to make it appear on desktop
<lupsakka> trying to get IWL 3945ABG to connect. Everything is detected and the AP is seen, but the trying to connect fails with lines of wlan0: direct probe to ... (try 3/3) and wlan0: authentication with ... timed out. Any thoughts?
<riderplus> cub I tried that it gives me >>No such key 'computer-icon-visible'
<cub> hmm i'm not sure
<riderplus> is there a way to report bugs without apport?
<riderplus> it seems so complicated
<riderplus> online on launchpad
<thufir_> how many MB are in a DVD?  a DVD of ~4.7GB  I'm doing DAR slices.
<cub> have u tried restarting tho? (thinking u did)
<yoga> hi, I tried to install MInt-KDE, I have Windows 8 already on my computer, when asked to choose where to install linux to, I choose manual, but I cannot find the Windowds 8 partition,  and it only see the entire disk as free disk to install.  Any help?
<jiwan> hey anyone tell me channel name of linux kernel???????????????
<cub> yoga
<cub> you should check the windows partition while IN windows
<cub> there is a tool under system management you can use that will show all of your partitions
<antonio_> Does anyone know how I can import Helvetica into gimp?
<cub> note its size and file type
<MonkWitDaFunk> yoga, if you boot from your ubuntu rom, you can choose to install ubuntu alongside windows
<jiwan> is there any channel name
<OerHeks> !mint | yoga
<ubottu> yoga: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cub> and if it's showing the entire disk.. it might be that you only have one partition.. the windows one..
<cub> you would need to resize it in windows..
<cub> and backup your data
<cub> i can tell you now, if you are not extremely careful, you can screw up your windows install
<MonkWitDaFunk> make.sure you have your windows 8 repair disk
<cub> and defrag your disk as well
<MonkWitDaFunk> and your origional upgrade/install disk
<cub> BEFORE you attempt to install
<yoga> I already have some free space left for Linux.
<cub> did you create a partition with that free space?
<yoga> fdisk /dev/sda shows I have those Windows 8 partitions.
<cub> you should create a free space partition WITHIN windows
<cub> okay
<cub> how many partitions do you have?
<yoga> cub: I have 3 partitions, one is Windows 8 reserved, second is Windows 8, the third is free.
<cub> if i remember..
<jiwan> hey i need a name, related to kernel channel?
<cub> u need 2 partitions for linux
<cub> one for swap
<cub> and the other for the install
<cub> i'm going by memory of course, but that may be the reason .. and windows wont let u have more than 4 partitions ?
<cub> so you cant make the 3rd into 2
<yoga> cub: I expect the installer will shows me the free space, and I'll create the swap from there.
<yoga> cub: the installer don't show me the partition I already have, and just say all the disk is free!
<pepito> hi, I have one group root with two users root and me, but my user haven't all root's privileges, how change that ? Thanks for answering.
<cub> hmm... not quite sure on that one, perhaps someone else here knows?
<OerHeks> !sudoers | pepito
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<OerHeks> add your 2nd account to admin group
<lupsakka> trying to get IWL 3945ABG to connect. Everything is detected and the AP is seen, but the trying to connect fails with lines of wlan0: direct probe to ... (try 3/3) and wlan0: authentication with ... timed out. Any thoughts?
<chris__> i got  aweird issue
<chris__> if i ping someone a window appears about some smb.conf errors
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Hi all
<aum__> hi
<ripthejacker> llutz: hey thanks for the tip, the problem is fixed now. i just had to set the fmask as 111
<cairne> i installed kde desktop just as a secondary thing for another log in now the login manager has changed to the kde one, how do I get back to the one I had originally?
<pianotips> I am trying to install 12.04 (64) from a dvd, during the base install (near the end) it gives me a cannot install the kernel into the target system kernel package 'linux-server'.. installed from dvd and usb?
<pianotips> help ? please ?
<pianotips> thanks
<ikonia> pianotips: are you installing the desktop or the server edition
<pianotips> sever sir
<ikonia> is the server now shipped on a DVD ? I thought it was a CD
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hello, Does anyone recommend software and streaming support issue (personally, locally and online) audio / video?. I tried Goalbit, but the user must install plugin's, I would find something standard. Thanks, happy holidays and happy 2013! for all
<pianotips> ikonia sorry cd
<pianotips> i burned it to a cd
<pianotips> not a dvd
<pianotips> sorry
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I use skype and the skype icon disappeared. It alway on the bar containing current time. I use ubuntu 11.04
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> How to get it back
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Skype is still running.
<pianotips> ikonia any ideas?
<MonkWitDaFunk> pianotips, do you think there may be software on the memory disk that your trying to install ubuntu to is preventing you from successful installation?
<iDangerMouse> jimmy_lo_chien_f http://askubuntu.com/questions/151112/how-do-i-get-the-skype-status-icon-back-on-panel-trayhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/151112/how-do-i-get-the-skype-status-icon-back-on-panel-tray
<iDangerMouse> Here
<pianotips> hmm no sure MonkWitDaFunk it seemed clean.. but ive tried 2 times now.. any suggestions?
<MonkWitDaFunk> i would wipe my disk using daricks boot and nuke before installing ubuntu.
<pianotips> lol thanks after thinking about your ealier suggestion .. i ended up on that page ;)
<MonkWitDaFunk> i once had an IDE disk that always caused problems rebooting and shutting down. the problem.went away after i wiped the IDE disk
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> iDangerMouse, thank you very much
<iDangerMouse> Sure
<iDangerMouse> Would have been fun to get paid for support ha
<pianotips> thnx MonkWitDaFunk
<gipzo> Hi, guys. Got a problem: I need to upgrade from Ubuntu server Maverick to something more modern, but system is on xen vds now and there're no dists for maverick anymore...
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> iDangerMouse, is the bar called "Unity Notification Panel"
<iDangerMouse> Or Systray
<iqbalbakhtiar> i downloaded a torrent movie but it turns out to be a .tmpfile. how do i play it
<iqbalbakhtiar> ????????????????????????????
<iqbalbakhtiar> ??????
<iqbalbakhtiar> anyone there
<iDangerMouse> Adam bash iqbalbakhtiar
<mario_> !repeat | iqbalbakhtiar
<iqbalbakhtiar> hi
<ubottu> iqbalbakhtiar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gipzo> Is it possible to downgrade from maverick to lucid?
<MonkWitDaFunk> vlc media can play almost all.video formats. i dont.know if a tmp is a video format
<iqbalbakhtiar> i don't either
<iDangerMouse> .tmpfile. is a bug
<iqbalbakhtiar> hence the question
<iqbalbakhtiar> frikkin torrents
<bpietro> I think it's not yet complete download
<zr> it's not yet finished
<iDangerMouse> or a bug
<iDangerMouse> fake torrent
<iqbalbakhtiar> anyone downloaded jack reacher yet
<mario_> !vlc | iqbalbakhtiar
<ubottu> iqbalbakhtiar: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<iqbalbakhtiar> but frostwire says it's complete
<bpietro> when finished, turn out .tmpfile to regolar .avi, .flv o another vidoe format
<zr> try to name it to avi
<OerHeks> !piracy  | iqbalbakhtiar
<ubottu> iqbalbakhtiar: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zr> this
<iqbalbakhtiar> torrents were supposed to be legal
<iqbalbakhtiar> bit torrent won the case
<zr> burt not when you download movies
<iqbalbakhtiar> read it on engadget
<zr> but*
<OerHeks> iqbalbakhtiar stop it
<ikonia> pianotips: sorry I was just on the phone
<iqbalbakhtiar> really! u guys are passionate.........
<cub> iqbalbakhtiar, its ok
<ikonia> pianotips: I'd verify that package is there on the CD - but it sounds like the CD is corrupt,
<gipzo> How to upgrade CentOs to Ubuntu? (or downgrade?)
<ikonia> gipzo: you can't
<gipzo> Then how to downgrade maverick to lucid?
<ikonia> gipzo: they are two seperate distros that cannot be cross-graded
<ikonia> gipzo: you can't downgrade
<gipzo> Then how to upgrade from maverick to something modern?
<ikonia> 1upgrade | gipzo
<ikonia> !upgrade | gipzo
<ubottu> gipzo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gipzo> There'is no distros for maverick
<iDangerMouse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRkoEDxA1QU gianlucadv
<iDangerMouse> I mean gipzo
<iqbalbakhtiar> does that mean i'll have to download another torrent
<ikonia> gipzo: you can still upgrade, but because of the difference in versions, it maybe easier to install clean
<gipzo> :D
<MonkWitDaFunk> pianotips, do.you believe your ubuntu installation rom is corrupt?
<iDangerMouse> On serious note gipzo , http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat-to-11.04-natty-narwhal-desktop-and-server
<gipzo> I can't clean install, it's xen vds template :/
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: please don't post those stupid youtube links again
<gipzo> Server
<iDangerMouse> Okay ikonia, because you asked nicely :P
<iqbalbakhtiar> :'(
<ikonia> gipzo: do you control the xen host ?
<gipzo> So should I put repo links for natty in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ikonia> gipzo: no
<gipzo> ikonia, nope (
<silv3r_m00n> need to convert mp3 to wav and ogg, what good tools are there on ubuntu ? both gui and comandline ?
<iqbalbakhtiar> can anybody teach linux
<ikonia> gipzo: ok, you may find it easier to talk to your host and ask them to update it to a current ubuntu version
<iDangerMouse> Audacity silv3r_m00n
<gipzo> ikonia, they will be doing this for several weeks...
<ikonia> gipzo: that seems reasonable,
<ikonia> gipzo: it will be easier than potentially upgrading your versions to current
<ikonia> gipzo: more so as there maybe non-shared components on the xen host (I don't know their setup obviously)
<ikonia> gipzo: it is worth at least asking them if it's possibler
<gipzo> ikonia, i have full control over os as root...
<ikonia> possible
<silv3r_m00n> iDangerMouse: where is the option to load a file in audacity, I could only record from mic
<ikonia> gipzo: that you know of, there can be shared components that you don't know are shared from the OS level
<MonkWitDaFunk> i think audacity uses import from their taskbar. you can also save as to choose.a.format to.save
<iqbalbakhtiar> linux anyone
<ikonia> iqbalbakhtiar: not in this channe
<ikonia> channel
<iDM|Busy> iqbalbakhtiar please stop trolling
<ikonia> iqbalbakhtiar: if you have an ubuntu question please ask
<iqbalbakhtiar> ubuntu is linux
<ikonia> iqbalbakhtiar: correct, but we don't support generic linux lessons, ubuntu distribtuion only
<iqbalbakhtiar> details details
<iqbalbakhtiar> technicalities are shit
<gipzo> ikonia, thanks, sended them a ticket...
<bazhang> iqbalbakhtiar, no cursing here
<OerHeks> ikonia, jakub jakub762  jakub816 jakub762  & more clones is back again
<rasanen7> I want to be able to send commandline (scripted, cronned) email's through my ISPs mail server. Do I need an MTA such as sendmail or postfix for this? Or can I configure a client to directly use the ISPs servers, settings and authentication?
<kubanc> how do i stop xserver and start in terminal in ubuntu 12.10.If i stop xserver I only get blanking cursor in the left top corner
<iDM|Busy> Is ubuntu being logged? I mean public logging
<OerHeks> iDM|Busy, yes
<ikonia> yes
<iDM|Busy> sudo service gdm sto
<iDM|Busy> p
<OerHeks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<iDM|Busy> Thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> the html version is nice
<iDangerMouse> yeah it is
<iDangerMouse> Running ubuntu on my phone was a bad idea...
<MonkWitDaFunk> oh cool
<admin_> hello
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to create a Ubuntu bootable USB stick on a Windows machine?
<OerHeks> rasanen7,  this answer from askubuntu may be a help > http://askubuntu.com/a/12933
<MonkWitDaFunk> yes vlt
<ikonia> !install | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vlt> ikonia: Thank you-
<zr> why ubuntu takes so long to install programs or update the system and arch linux (or manjaro im using now) is so fast? is pacman best and newest of all package managers?
<admin_> yes vlt, use usb installer...
<admin_> you
<iDangerMouse> Good luck folks
<iDangerMouse> Later
<admin_> you're welcome
<ikonia> zr: they take around the same time
<ikonia> zr: the only difference will be if you are installing one locally and one from the internet
<hmsck> what do you think about Xubuntu?
<ikonia> hmsck: in what respect ?
<MonkWitDaFunk> excuse me ubuntu, if ubuntu can detect the hardware, does that mean it can also download the drivers for it?
<ikonia> MonkWitDaFunk: it depends
<ikonia> MonkWitDaFunk: most of the drivers are included in the kernel, as such it auto loads them
<hmsck> generally
<MonkWitDaFunk> !drivers
<ikonia> hmsck: what does it matter ? it's important if you like or not
<gipzo> ikonia, got answer from hoster: they say that i should set lucid repos and upgrade myself...
<gipzo> ikonia, is apt-get dist-upgrade will be enough?
<ikonia> gipzo: that is not a wise approach
<ikonia> gipzo: read this link
<ikonia> !upgrade | gipzo
<ubottu> gipzo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hmsck> ikonia I like
<ikonia> hmsck: great, so no need to ask if anyone likes it
<hmsck> ok
<gipzo> ikonia, so do-release-upgrade?
<vlt> ikonia, admin_: Could any one help me finding the On-Windows-to-USB installation process faster?
<ikonia> gipzo: READ the information
<ikonia> vlt: the last URL
<vlt> ikonia: Ok, thanks
<ikonia> !install | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hirogen> can you not mount ubuntu desktop latest into vmware player here ?
<hirogen> sorry my bad
<hirogen> i trid to mount exsiting
<hirogen> not new
<gipzo> ikonia, i read it: 1. install update-manager-core, 2. set Prompt=normal, 3. do-release-upgrade...
<ikonia> gipzo: right, so that's what you need to do
<ikonia> but I feel you've not read it properly
<gipzo> i didn't read about ubuntu desktops...
<gipzo> just Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 -> Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<hmsck> i need help with a driver RTL8187 in Ubuntu 12.04..any idea?
<gipzo> ... a lot of errors..
<rasanen7> OerHeks: I was actually reading that earlier. But it seems to have the right points, I'll continue reading. Thanks!
<kubanc> how come tty (example ctrl+alt+F2) is not working in ubuntu 12.10?
<hmsck> it's the driver for my wifi..
<admin_> bye guys..
<admin_> exit
<admin_> exit
<OerHeks> hmsck, maybe this askubuntu page can help, see answer #21 & answer 27 >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951613
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 951613 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rtl8187] ubuntu 12.04 - Wifi rtl8187 not load after login" [Medium,Fix released]
<hmsck> <OerHeks> it's buggy a check many websites about it..even i tried a ndiswrapper.
<kubanc> how come tty console is not working in Ubuntu 12.10?
<iceroot> !work | kubanc
<OerHeks> hmsck, is it an apple device ?
<ubottu> kubanc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kubanc> iceroot, if I press ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 nothing happens. If I do sudo service lightdm stop I only have blinking cursos
<hmsck> <OerHeks> it's a wifi ALFA AWUSO36H usb
<hmsck> <OerHeks> it works with backtrack
<OerHeks> hmsck, oke, i think answer #27 would work
<OerHeks> hmsck, after edit, logout & login again
<hmsck> <OerHeks> ok i will try it, but not now because i use different laptop. thanks a lot!
<rasanen7> does anyone run nullmailer instead of sendmail/postfix/etc? I'm hesitant to installing an MTA because I do not want to be relaying spam or anything else inside our network
<kieron-desktop> hallo anyone on here
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Bay, bay
<kieron-desktop> oh good someones one here
<gipzo> Hi, keiron
<gipzo> How do you do?
<kieron-desktop> great
<gipzo> How's weather?
<kieron-desktop> i need an distro that is 2gb big
<kieron-desktop> hdd space
<kieron-desktop> and the weather is a bit dull here
<gipzo> Kieron, you need 2gb big, or 2gb small?
<kieron-desktop> small yea
<kieron-desktop> i know mint needs 5
<kieron-desktop> but i need one that is 2gb
<kieron-desktop> and a grub menu
<gipzo> You may check this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<gipzo> "After this minimal install (using Ubuntu 12.04 as an example for these screenshots), the total installation size is a little over 1 GB."
<kieron-desktop> does it come with grub 2
<kieron-desktop> or somthing that will pick up my other distros
<gipzo> I can't answer that question :)
<kieron-desktop> huh ok then
<kieron-desktop> ill give that a try
<gipzo> It should pick up
<gipzo> It's 12.04
<simulakra> guys, i'm tryin to remove the noveau driver so i can install nvidia's version instead but when i did "sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" & then ran the installer it said noveau is still there.. wat do?
<nishaad> <simulakra> switch to windows8
<simulakra> nishaad genius! i'll go do that nao
<vimerrrrrrr> hi to all. any one know why my ubuntu has no boot logo but only purple screen?
<ogny> vimerrrrrrr: hi
<ogny> please try these
<ogny> on the grub menu, pres `e`
<ogny> go to the kernel line
<ogny> add this: `noresume`
<ogny> write it to file, press to: ctrl-x
<ogny> then please write here, if it's fixed or not
<kubanc> hello! how do i revert graphic drivers for ubuntu 12.10?
<vimerrrrrrr> thx ill try
<ogny> np
<simulakra> anyone??
<kubanc> how do i revert graphic drivers in ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> kubanc: revert ?
<simulakra> kubanc u mean lowering a version..?
<ogny> hangi bes bireysel emeklilik firması
<ogny> sorry
<simulakra> garanti emeklilik :P
<lupsakka> why cant I get sound from http://chrome.angrybirds.com/ while using chromium. Sound on youtube does work. And with firefox it works on angrybirds too. Thoughts?
<snql> no troughts
<nitin> Hello everyone, could someone help me with this issue: I am trying to mount a filesystem as /home. I have added the entry in /etc/fstab but now when I create a new user, the user directory created in /home has root as user and group by default. Can someone tell me where I am going wrong here
<freshstart> does nautilus or any other file manager has the ability to show on folders a thumbnail(that indicates the content of them?)
<w0rm-_x> Can I make my program to be installed from apt-get ?
<w0rm-_x> like any one can install it using sudo apt-get install myprogram
<freshstart> w0rm-_x: what program?
<MonkeyDust> w0rm-_x  create a .deb from it
<w0rm-_x> An app I coded
<w0rm-_x> yeah after creating .deb should I place it online in order for any user to download it using apt-get?
<fairuz> w0rm-_x: package it and upload to launchpad
<fairuz> User will need to add your repo and use apt-get to install a specific software from the repo
<w0rm-_x> fairuz, thanks, though I had to pay money to a party to allow this
<freshstart> does nautilus or any other file manager has the ability to show on folders a thumbnail(that indicates the content of them?)
<fairuz> it's free
<MonkeyDust> w0rm-_x  or create a ppa and hope someone picks it up
<w0rm-_x> fairuz repo?
<fairuz> w0rm-_x: I mean ppa on launchpad
<w0rm-_x> oh ok
<w0rm-_x> creating a deb package from jar is iffy....
<ClockworkSwordfi> Hello? I was told this was the place for tech support chat.
<iDM> ClockworkSwordfi: Ask
<iDM> And you shall seek
<iDM> For Ubuntu yes..
<ClockworkSwordfi> Well, yes.
<Panc> Ciao
<ClockworkSwordfi> Here's the problem: I have Fedora dual-booted with Windows 7, but I would rather have Xubuntu dual-booted with Windows 7.
<iDM> So remove Fedora ?
<iDM> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/installation
<ClockworkSwordfi> Yes, but it does not seem to be that easy.
<iDM> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_uninstall_Fedora
<iDM> Here
<MonkeyDust> ClockworkSwordfi  use the ubuntu live cd, delete the fedora partition, install ubuntu
<ovrflw0x> i just install "xfce4-cpufreq-plugin" but how to start it?
<ovrflw0x> installed*
<ClockworkSwordfi> That is exactly my problem; the Live installer CAN'T delete the Fedora partition.
<iDM> ClockworkSwordfi try #fedora
<Panc> !list
<ubottu> Panc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> ClockworkSwordfi  what happens when you try with gparted?
<ClockworkSwordfi> It can write over it, but Fedora has 3 partitions (swap, boot, and home) and I can only write over one.
<Panc> !list
<CookieM> do that with parted magic
<ClockworkSwordfi> <MonkeyDust> Exactly the same thing, minus the ability to overwrite.
<k1l> ClockworkSwordfi: unmount the swap
<MonkeyDust> ClockworkSwordfi  if you can't delete it with ubuntu, for whatever reason, then better ask in the fedora channel
<ClockworkSwordfi> Hang on, checking up on Fedora uninstall link <iDM> posted.
<k1l> gparted gets blocked sometimes, when a /swap is mounted. so unmount that and you should be able to remove the partitions you want
<ClockworkSwordfi> <Monkey Dust>; Will do, just thought I'd ask here first since it is the Ubuntu installer I am working with.
<ClockworkSwordfi> Fedora guide says do it through Windows; trying that now.
<ClockworkSwordfi> Alright, Fedora guide tells how to remove Linux entirely. Since I don't need to restore the MBR to not have GRUB anymore, can I just use Windows's Disk Management utility to delete the Fedora partitions and then install from CD?
<iDM> There you go ClockworkSwordfi
<iDM> Yes
<ClockworkSwordfi> That won't screw up the MBR somehow?
<iDM> Confirm it in Fedora I think so.
<ClockworkSwordfi> A'ight.
<ogny> abi sen
<ogny> sorry
<shaokc> HELLO
<cfhowlett> shaokc: greetings
<SysE8> i have this problem in my vps , when i try to open terminal from vnc ( There was an error creating the child process for this terminal |  getpt failed: No such file or directory ) http://i.imgur.com/FUgKu.png
<anh> hi. i am looking for xubuntu 11.04, but cannot find it. is there a reason why the link to cdimage.ubuntu.com is dead?
<b14d3> !xubuntu | anh
<ubottu> anh: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MonkeyDust> anh  it's because 11.04 is eol
<cfhowlett> anh: time to upgrade.  suggest you go with LTS release, i.e. 12.04
<Assasin> Gretinz
<anh> my computer is old. it has an old nvidia card which isn't supported in 12.04
<diverdude> How do i make a "show desktop" shortcut in ubuntu 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/show-desktop-icon-for-ubuntu-unity.html
<auronandace> anh: not even by nouveau?
<anh> nope
<anh> b14d3: i could just install a server version then install xubuntu-desktop then?
<auronandace> anh: why would you do that?
<anh> auronandace: because xubuntu 11.04 does not seems to exist any more
<jiwan> problem while using fdsik
<b14d3> anh: As opposed to just updating?
<auronandace> anh: xubuntu still exists but 11.04 is end of life
<jiwan> All primary partitions are in use
<jiwan> Adding logical partition 6
<jiwan> No free sectors available
<anh> oh. so 11.04 wasn't LTS?
<auronandace> anh: no
<cfhowlett> anh: no it is not.  LTS were 10.04 and 12.04
<anh> ah. okay
<diverdude> MonkeyDust, that solution stinks
<Gusteru> hi! I can install ubuntu like a simple software usign windows 7 ?
<cfhowlett> Gusteru: what?
<auronandace> !wubi | Gusteru
<ubottu> Gusteru: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<anh> for how long is 10.04 supported then?
<radopi> april 13
<cfhowlett> anh: 36 months on the desktop
<auronandace> anh: on desktop till april
<anh> same as 11.10 then
<Gusteru> auronandace
<Gusteru> Page not found
<Gusteru> Sorry, we couldn't find the page you were looking for
<cfhowlett> anh: no 11.10 had 18 months support for the desktop version.
<auronandace> Gusteru: why do you want to use wubi?
<anh> cfhowlett: which means to what date?
<cfhowlett> Gusteru: wubi is a testing platform, not a long-term install solution.  suggest you consider virtualbox or dual boot options
<auronandace> cfhowlett: 18 months from 11.10 = 13.04
<Gusteru> auronandace I am not familiar with linux and I would not want to spoil anything and lose all computer data
<auronandace> Gusteru: better use a vm then
<MonkeyDust> anh  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<cfhowlett> Gusteru: then virtualbox is the better method
<Gusteru> don't like tu user virtualbox
<cfhowlett> Gusteru: or you could create a boot USB and just use that
<amer> What is the samba service called on ubuntu?
<amer> sudo service <foo> stop
<compdoc> smbd
<amer> ty
<shaokc> exit
<Gusteru> cfhowlett Can I install ubuntu hdd external box and user from hdd ?
<cfhowlett> Gusteru: yes, but I've never done it.
<Gusteru> ok, I understand ! Thank You !
<Gusteru> to install on hdd external box need to download ubuntu for desktop & burn on cd ?
<Mina> hii
<WeThePeople> kill is not permitted how do i force it?
<Mina> please i'm asking to download the full version of ubuntu and i need to install it with windows 7 any help plz ??
<iDM|Busy> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<iDM|Busy> Download it
<Gusteru> !wubi | Mina
<voxcroix> Mina: ????
<iDM|Busy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mina> yes
<iDM|Busy> Step 2
<iDM|Busy> Mina just go on the website I gave you....
<voxcroix> Mina: download go ubuntu website.
<ubottu> Mina: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<voxcroix> Mina: install win7 first and second ubuntu
<Mina> thanks everybody but there is 2 version first one it's 700 mb and other one more than 1 GB
<padhu> Mina: Ubuntu is open source, CD/DVD have an complete ( Minimal) Desktop requirements, After installation, you can install required application packages from repositories
<euax> Hello everybody from Spain.
<compdoc> big drug bust in spain
<Mina> aha
<Mina> Padhu thank you man :)
<diverdude> can i somehow limit the output of ls to 10 first files only?
<iDM|Busy> I wish I was in Egypt
<iDM|Busy> diverdude: What ?
<euax> use tail diverdude
<Mina> wow how do u know that i'm from egypt :D
<padhu> Mina: contact nearer linux / Ubuntu user groups for customized CD/DVDs and apt-on-CDs
<iDM|Busy> You are ?
<iDM|Busy> I did not know that.
<Mina> anyway i'm from egypt and it's very bad nowdays :S
<diverdude> euax, thx
<radopi> hi
<iDM|Busy> http://www.ubuntu-eg.org/  Ubuntu Egypt.
<diverdude> how do i start ubuntu image viewer  from command line?
<padhu> diverdude: ! #ls | tail -n 10
<bpietro> diverdude: ls -1| head -n10 (first 10 lines)   or ls -1 | tail -n10 (last 10 lines)
<diverdude> yeah thx got that one already
<Gusteru> cfhowlett how can I create a usb bootable with ubuntu ? the last version of ubuntu have 753 MB and CD-R only 702
<b14d3> Gusteru: Use a USB drive or use a dvd
<bpietro> Gusteru: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Gusteru> b14d3 and how can I create usb bootable with ubuntu ?
<b14d3> Gusteru: See bpietro's link
<Gusteru> b14d3 ok
<padhu> Gusteru: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<euax> Gusteru: usb-creator
<euax> Gusteru: or UNetbootin is similar.
<freshstart> how can i change the distance between files in nautilus?
<lucien> Morning #ubuntu
<zoite> freshstart, what?
<euax> lucien: morning from Spain.
<freshstart> zoite: the distance a picture has in nautilus compared to another picture for example
<freshstart> zoite: the space between them
<TheLordOfTime> freshstart, you mean the space between icons/thumbnails.]
<anaim> hi, im having problems with my audio devices, no devices are showing up, but in alsa mixer their all there, im using ubuntu 12.04 / 64 all my sound works fine in a guest session, ive been googling and none of the solutions seem to be working for me
<freshstart> TheLordOfTime: yeah
<lucien> arrange items > manually
<lucien> freshstart ^
<lucien> then they're not aligned anymore and you can sort them in whatever position you want
<freshstart> lucien: i want all the files have the same distance
<euax> freshstart:you men this? ls -G -T1
<TheLordOfTime> freshstart, i'm not certain you can change how it auto-spaces stuff
<euax> freshstart:mean, sorry my english
<freshstart> euax: what this command does? ls -G -T1
<euax> do separator into bash
<padhu> freshstart: try it by own
<voxcroix> zz
<voxcroix> zz
<voxcroix> zz
<lucien> I wonder what tux would look like if he was a fish. linuxthefish22
<voxcroix> zzz
<lucien> !spam > voxcroix
<devilangel81> Guten Tag
<lucien> Good day, devilangel81
<Guest21672> !list
<ubottu> Guest21672: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<YunxBOT1830> swang1
<YunxBOT1830> ΢Ц×Å¶Ô swang1 ˵: swang1
<lurker> yvonne
<devilangel81> Ich habe mal eine frage ich möchte von meinem Laptop auf mein Desktop per ssh zugreifen hatte ebend den openssh-server installiert dannach habe ich mit der IP des Desktop am Laptop ssh und die IP eingegeben dann kam Permission denied, please try again
<lucien> devilangel81: #ubuntu-de
<lucien> YunxBOT1830: #ubuntu-vn
<angs> how to kill a process that I know the pid?
<llutz> angs: kill pid
<euax> lucien: there's too ubuntu-es? :P
<angs> thank you llutz
<lurker> Hi guys, my MythBuntu 10.04 box sometimes boots correctly and then again, it displays
<lurker> "error: hd0,1 out of disk, error: couldn't read file, error: you need to load the kernes first. Failed to boot both default and fallback entries. Press any key to continue..."
<lucien> euax: /list
<lurker> When I press any key, it again boots as normal.
<euax> yes i do it, /list >50 *ubuntu-es*
<lurker> For unattended video recorder functionality, that is not desirable. How can I get grub to work properly again?
<under> hi
<under> i need a gui to format a sdcard?
<woozly> guys, how to set System Language to English? (My UI language changed to Japan or something... and I can use UI, because I can't understand nothing)
<under> i need a gui to format a sdcard. how was his name?
<lucien> !recovergrub > lurker
<ubottu> lurker, please see my private message
<Tojamm> I need some help. During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as
<Tojamm> the installer hangs. I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging. i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work. Anyone has any ideas??
<euax> good bye and happy new year.
<lucien> under: you could try "Disks" from dash or you could get gparted from software center
<under> ty
<lucien> Tojamm: where does it hang?
<lucien> Tojamm: at what step of the instalation?
<Tojamm> lucien: its just before choosing the instalation method right after the conect to network dialog
<lurker> ubottu: Hi, thanks for replying. And no, no Windows has been installed.
<ubottu> lurker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lurker> lucien: Hi, thanks for replying. And no, no Windows has been installed.
<Tojamm> lucien: thanks im going to try it right now
<lurker> lucien: Ok, I will investigate the link.
<SunMoonStar> I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470068/ Is it normal?
<lucien> try adding sudo before it
<ocontant> or run it as root user
<b14d3> ^
<ThinkT510> SunMoonStar: is a package manager already open?
<lucien> and yes it's normal since you don't have super user privilleges
<SunMoonStar> ThinkT510: no, it's not. I know sudo might fix it but shouldn't I not need to do that for this program. it's just a game
<b14d3> You need to for that command at all times
<ocontant> at the moment you install something you need superuser privileges
<ThinkT510> SunMoonStar: you need sudo when installing anything
<SunMoonStar> oh okay
<ocontant> linux is super secure :P
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: you need sudo to write anything to / except your home folder, tmp and var
<SunMoonStar> how can I use locate but exclude a directory
<ocontant> grep -v
<ocontant> locate |grep -v <something>
<SunMoonStar> thanks
<impiza> i needs a little help
<impiza> is there any way to install teamviewer in ubuntu 12.10
<impiza> ?
<Tojamm> lucien: thanks for the link for the secure remix iso but i face the same issue with this also
<ocontant> impiza if there is a linux package for it yes
<impiza> ocontant: nop there is a problem
<impiza> ia32-libs missing
<impiza> and i cant install that
<impiza> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SunMoonStar> impiza: i just installed it the other day. are you getting the installer from their website?
<impiza> SunMoonStar: x64bit ?
<SunMoonStar> impiza: no 32-bit. is your version of ubuntu 64-bit?
<lemonsparrow> how to download a file over ftp using curl over proxy ?
<impiza> lol
<impiza> SunMoonStar: x64 has a problem with ia32-libs , so i cant install teamviewer , google-earth etc
<SunMoonStar> Why don't you get the ubuntu 32-bit instead?
<SunMoonStar> Most applications are not optimized for 64-bit anyway
<Artemis3> you are wrong SunMoonStar, also enable multiarch and use gdebi.
<SunMoonStar> It is not like Windows on which you need 64-bit to utilize more than 3gb ram
<impiza> SunMoonStar: its different architecture how can i install 32 bin in x64
<lemonsparrow> how to download a file over ftp using curl over proxy ?
<impiza> Artemis3:i try to install ia32-libs but it says some problem is there any fix for this thanks
<impiza> i have also try with ia32-libs-multiarch
<mintyfresh> hi trying to open a game on separate x server but cant get any sound
<Artemis3> impiza, since ubuneu 11.10, multiarch should be enabled by default. Unless its an older upgrade. ia32 is no longer used since then.
<impiza> my system based on 12.10
<impiza> i dont have this on 12.04
<impiza> i dont have this problem* on 12.04
<Artemis3> impiza, you should simply gdebi package.deb and should work
<impiza> nop its wont
<impiza> every thing leads to same problem
<Artemis3> might be a 12.10 issue
<impiza> i also think soo
<Artemis3> i stick to 12.04
<impiza> lol
<impiza> my bad luck
<jiwan> what is UUID
<Artemis3> steam is the same, and it works like a charm
<impiza> any g33ks here :D
<gribouille> hi
<Tojamm> I need some help. During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as
<Tojamm> the installer hangs. I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging. i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work. Anyone has any ideas??
<gribouille> there is a problem with libreoffice : in the manual, all the images are missing
<nibbler_> Tojamm, when the installer hangs, do you get any output on a text console (ctr-alt-f1-4)
<Tojamm> nibbler: no nothing
<OKA> Hello
<nibbler_> Tojamm, what is the last message there?
<Axio> Hi, yesterday I disabled audio in my bios, I booted, reenabled audio in the bios, rebooted and audio wasn't working anymore. Since then I have been trying to fix audio without any success. I desperately need help
<nibbler_> Tojamm, try alternative installer, its a different download
<OKA> I Install DNS Server With BIND9
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<OKA> IP Public
<Tojamm> nibbler: There is no message at all. right after the wireless dialog it just stands there
<jiwan> how to switch between drives in linux
<jiwan> i can't do that
<jiwan> please help me..
<cleamoon> Axio, reboot, check bios again. and check volume.
<Axio> cleamoon: already done ten times
<impiza> alsamixer ?
<Tojamm> nibbler: i even tryed teh secure-remix distro and still hangs
<nibbler_> jiwan, you should be able to open other disks via the file explorer..... but there is no such thing as c:, d: etc
<impiza> or check sound output
<nibbler_> Tojamm, what is the output in the console?
<Axio> All is fine, alsamixer, pulseaudio, sound applet
<jiwan> but i want to switch using terminal
<Axio> But I get no sound
<jiwan> i am a fan of the terminal
<cleamoon> Axio, sound card driver?
<impiza> Axio: check sound output device
<impiza> in sound settings
<jiwan> i know there isn't a c:,d: like windows but how to switch sda1,sda2 file system
<Axio> cleamoon: how do I check it?
<Axio> impiza: I checked it dozen of times already, I have two audio devices, I have tried to deactivate the other one etc.
<impiza> check speaker is switch on , plugged fine , and connected :D
<BluesKaj> jiwan, are they partitions or separate drives?
<Axio> impiza: done
<impiza> Axio: works ?
<jiwan> it is a partition
<nibbler_> jiwan, use "mount" to see your current mountpoints, use "sudo mount" to mount other partitions within the current system
<Axio> impiza: no :(((((
<impiza> lol sorry
<BluesKaj> jiwan, and expalin what you mean by switch
<impiza> does sound is mute ?
<Axio> impiza: no
<jiwan> yeah i have done
<Axio> impiza: Everything is normal, except that I get no sound
<jiwan> it shows a lot of message
<cleamoon> Axio, maybe lspci
<nibbler_> jiwan, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lpic1-v3-104-1/index.html
<jiwan> i mean i wanna access files that i have stored in sda4
<jiwan> by using terminal
<Axio> cleamoon: I get two audio devices, HDMI and another one
<impiza> Axio: type /exec -o inxi -A
<impiza> in here
<Tojamm> nibbler: just a min im starting the live usb
<cleamoon> jiwan, mount it and just use it
<nibbler_> jiwan, use "mount | grep sda4" to see if it is already mounted, if yes, navigate to it. if not: "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt; cd /mnt"
<Axio`> cleamoon: same Axio as before, can you give me the command again
<impiza> Axio: type /exec -o inxi -A
<jiwan> on /media/jiwan/0ef9a66d-3ec2-4205-9ac8-ff5826473fcd type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<jiwan> message is like that after /dev/sda4
<BluesKaj> jiwan, nibbler_ , wouldn't the partitions be listed in the file manager "places" by default ?
<Axio`> impiza: it does nothing
<nibbler_> BluesKaj, jiwan: it would, but he asked for cli
<cleamoon> Axio`, lspci
<Tojamm> nibbler: where can i find the alternative installer?
<impiza> lol so inxi not installed
<jiwan> how to do that
<Axio`> cleamoon: impiza: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470136/
<lucien> anyone with 12.10 installed the updates?
<nibbler_> jiwan, i gave you detailed instructions
<BluesKaj> how to do what , jiwan?
<impiza> Axio`: open your sound settings
<jiwan> please welcome
<Axio`> impiza: then?
<impiza> which is your current output device
<Axio`> impiza: HDMI is deactivated, the other one is on
<cleamoon> Axio`, there are two audio devices, both are some amd, maybe you need to reinstall the amd driver...
<jiwan> i am not understand  wouldn't the partitions be listed in   │
<jiwan> │the file manager "places" by default ?
<jiwan> what is  mean that?
<Axio`> cleamoon: I think it is independent from an amd driver, the only amd driver I installed is for the graphic card
<impiza> Axio`: switch to other and check
<Axio`> impiza: I have nothing plugged to hdmi
<nibbler_> Tojamm, http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/ follow there
<impiza> hmm
<cleamoon> Axio`, i know. it doesn't hurt to try. :D
<impiza> lool
<impiza> in my case i have both hdmi and build in audio analog
<nibbler_> jiwan, that would be the tool you use in the GUI to browse your files.....  it should list all your partitions somehow, by their label or whatever
<impiza> hdmi donnt works here and build in works
<jiwan> but i don't wann file manager
<jiwan> i know i can do that using gui
<jiwan> but what about the cui?
<jiwan> usign terminal
<Axio`> impiza: That's what I had before too
<cleamoon> jiwan, by default the driver is not mounted automatically...
<Axio`> impiza: Now the build in thing doesn't work anymore
<nibbler_>  jiwan, use "mount | grep sda4" to see if it is already mounted, if yes, navigate to it. if not: "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt; cd /mnt"
<nibbler_> jiwan, i won't repeat it again
<gribouille> there is a problem with libreoffice : in the manual, all the images are missing
<impiza> Axio`: did you check with other os ?
<Tojamm> nibbler: i follow your link but 12.10 there are only ISO for PowerPC, ARM and Texas Instruments
<cleamoon> gribouille, reinstall manual?
<Axio`> impiza: I don't have other os
<Axio`> impiza: I start the download of an image to live-test
<jiwan> i typed so
<impiza> then boot live os and try play something
<gribouille> cleamoon, note sure that helps
<jiwan> here is a message /dev/sda4 is already mounted on /mnt
<jiwan> now what
<cleamoon> gribouille, me neither...
<ThinkT510> jiwan: mount shows you what is mounted and where
<cleamoon> jiwan, use cd to the already mounted place
<b14d3> jiwan: That means that that drive/partition is already mounted. To use the space that that drive has, in terminal type cd <dir> in this case, cd mnt
<b14d3> cd /mnt  <correction>\
<jiwan> typed
<jiwan> then
<Axio`> cleamoon: impiza http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470154/ cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec | pastebinit
<jiwan> what <correction>
<b14d3> I was correcting the command I typed, I forgot the / before the mnt
<ThinkT510> jiwan: what are you trying to do?
<impiza> Axio`: your interface is realtek
<Axio`> impiza: yes
<jiwan> i think you help me my friend
<Axio`> I am going to download the drivers from realtek
<mdh__> Is there a way that I can make a Samba server on an Ubuntu machine not announce that it is a share?
<impiza> :) best of luck
<mdh__> Like so people could only connect to it if they knew its IP?
<lucien> ubuntu is so slow after applying the updates ;-;
<compdoc> mdh__, sure
<compdoc> Browseable = no
<mdh__> compdoc: I'll try that.
<jiwan> b14d3: is it same procedure for other drive like usb
<b14d3> jiwan: Generally. The mount points may be different.
<b14d3> jiwan: But the overall steps can be applied to adding any drive
<jiwan> point what we type /mnt
<jiwan> ??
<b14d3> Not sure what that's asking
<jiwan> i mean we create a mount point /mnt right now,
<jiwan> and next time we may choose different
<Axio`> shit I only remember now that I have downgraded a weird version of pulseaudio on my computer yesterday
<jiwan> isn't it
<Axio`> That's maybe the problem
<h00k> Axio`: please mind the language.
<impiza> lol
<b14d3> jiwan: Ah, yes. You can choose a different mount point for every drive.
<jiwan> now i choose same mnt for sd3 too
<jiwan> and it is working
<jiwan> thank u friend
<impiza> oh h00k a ubuntu op ?
<jiwan> i was searching it for a long time finally i found it, hurreeeeyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!11
<jiwan> one problme is here too.
<jiwan> about mount too
<cleamoon> Axio`, why downgraded?
<Axio`> cleamoon: because it wasn't related to any ppa or to the defautl packages, a residue from some ppa I guess
<cleamoon> oh
<Axio`> crossing my fingers now
<jiwan> i was trying to recover my files from my memory card, but due to some problme i have to interrupt it, when i re-try to do that(recover), i have a problem
<systemclient> For my personal desktop system, does it make sense to stay on 12.04? I mean I'd like to have the newer versions of everything. Is there anything that should I consider before leaving LTS?
<jiwan> that mount unseccesful and, now i can't not use my memory in my computer
<mdh__> Is there a way to have the Samba share on Ubuntu not show up in the Windows network pane?
<arshavin> amazing! I have sony vaio vpceh25en with elementary os and win 8,previously has ubuntu 12.10, but even with latest kernel my bluetooth adapter rarely worked,all of sudden after recent elementary upgrade my adapter is being detected quite easily,in kernel 3.2-generic-pae have they patced it or something?
<Tojamm> Anyone knows if there is a 12.10 alternate installer avaliable? i can only find 12.04.1
<Tojamm> arshavin: did you face any issues instaling 12.10 in your Vaio? i have a SVS1511 and i cant install ubuntu on it
<arshavin> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<arshavin> Tojamm: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<arshavin> Tojamm: no issues ever,tried almost every popular distro from usb key
<DJones> Tojamm: The alternative installer was dropped from 12.10, tit doesn't exist anymore
<Tojamm> arshavin: thanks for the link but it only has isos for 12.04.1 alternate there is no iso for 12.10 alternate
<jiwan> hey
<Tojamm> Djones: thanks
<jiwan> is there any way to access irc channel when my system crash?
<jiwan> i am using ubuntu
<arshavin> Tojamm: there is network installer,what exactly are you looking for?
<Tojamm> I need some help. During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant install as
<Tojamm> the installer hangs. I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging. i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work. I also try the secure-remix version and still no joy Anyone has any ideas??
<DJones> !uefi | Tojamm
<ubottu> Tojamm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<compdoc> Tojamm, which motherboard?
<Tojamm> Djones: i read the page but it adresses mainly booting issues and my problem is that i dont even get to install it
<arshavin> Tojamm: yes you need to see that article get it working on UEFI system
<dagerik> i cant find the package sqlmap when using apt-cache search. but results from google indicate that it should be in package tree.
<Tojamm> its a Vaio SVS1511 notebook with no secure boot
<Tojamm> compdoc: its a Vaio SVS1511 notebook with no secure boot
<arshavin> Tojamm: try this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150943/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-an-uefi-device-with-existing-gpt
<compdoc> Tojamm, thanks - I have had uefi issues with a few desktop boards, but have no experience with notebooks
<arshavin> Tojamm: this is more likely to help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/232602/dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu-12-10-uefi
<jiwan> how to connect mobile broadband using terminal
<whiskers75> Is there a package for arm-elf-eabi-gcc?
<arshavin> jiwan: which modem are you using
<jiwan> i am using nokia mobile
<arshavin> Tojamm: look for similar questions on right side of the page
<arshavin> jiwan: what interface are you using bluettoth or usb?
<jiwan> usb?
<arshavin> if you are already connected to internet then download gnome-ppp and wvdial packages
<Tojamm> arshavin: thanks for the links but they are all related to booting issues, i have no issue booting my issue is the installer hangs just before the allocate disk space dialog
<jiwan> can i install sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp and wvdial
<Sietsem> Hey, I have this really weird problem, my screen is blurry. But when I am typing, scrolling, selecting text, it gets sharp again. This happens to everything, not only text (pictures too).
<arshavin> Tojamm: I have had similar issues with beta release of ubuntu12.10 builds,try another image
<whiskers75> Sietsem: what computer?
<recursive> hello, ive successfully converted from freebsd to ubuntu except for a serious snag, i created an ext2 partition on the whole hard drive (third drive in the laptop) and copied everything to be moved to linux. i then installed ubuntu using the uefi installation. anyhow, now that i am on ubuntu, the drive is not able to be mounted. im willing to try anything to get the data back... any help is appreciated
<arshavin> jiwan:yes
<Sietsem> whiskers75, Custom built, GTX660 with closed-source drivers and i5 3470
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to get my Nexus 4 to mount on Kubuntu 12.10 using  MTP mode, and having trouble.   I'm following through the instructions here: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/247-ubuntu-automount-nexus7-mtp (modifying for Nexus 4).  The phone isn't mounting, however, and "mount" reports no fuse information for it.  Any suggestions?
<jiwan> arshavin: ok i have install
<jiwan> then..
<arshavin> Tojamm: Even had debian just stuck on network detection forever,sometimes it did and sometimes it didn't
<arshavin> run wvdialconf in terminal sudo wvdialconf
<jiwan> it says me permission denied
<arshavin> sudo wvdialconf
<arshavin> are you in sudoers list?
<arshavin> jiwan : so you have sudo or su?
<jiwan> yeah it shows me serial porst for modem
<jiwan> i am using sudo
<arshavin> now start gnome-ppp as sudo from terminal
<jiwan> yeah
<jiwan> what wil type in username
<arshavin> user name anything you want
<jiwan> password too...
<arshavin> number if in india dial *99#
<arshavin> choose any password you like
<arshavin> now don't dial yet there should be a setting tab
<jiwan> why *99#
<arshavin> that is the number we usually dial or alternately *99***1#
<arshavin> try the first one
<jiwan> for what
<arshavin> then go to advanced setting if there is one
<jiwan> yeah there is a setup tab
<arshavin> go to setup tab
<jiwan> i already gone
<jiwan> then
<arshavin> what do u see in modem?
<arshavin> ttyACM
<jiwan> device name
<arshavin> is it ?
<jiwan> type
<arshavin> click on detect
<jiwan> devie:
<jiwan> sorry
<arshavin> click on detet
<jiwan> No modem was found on your system
<arshavin> click on /dev/modem dropdown
<arshavin> do you see tty/ACM0
<jiwan> no
<arshavin> what did sudo wvdialconf tell you
<arshavin> did it tell you modem found and settings written to /etc/wvdial.conf
<jiwan> that shows me ttyACM0<Info>:Device or resource busy
<jiwan> i am still using internet throug tmobile
<arshavin> just disconnect and reconnect the cable after 5 seconds and run detect again
<recursive> partition information: https://gist.github.com/4389352
<canihojr> hi
<recursive> not sure how parted can show msdos but fdsik doesnt work, i used dd to bakup the disk and i cant mount the backup either...
<canihojr> howto i can integrate pidgin on gnome-shell on ubuntu 12.04 same as empaty?? and delete it??
<roasted_> hello!
<roasted_> Question - ATI's driver failed to install.Now when I boot up, I see the purple splash screen, I hear the drums indicating I'm at the login screen, but I'm only seeing black... I tried to boot to the grub menu to get into root recovery, but no matter how many times I hit shift udring boot, it will NOT come up. Even if I hold down shift, nothing. Eh?
<iDM|Busy> Night
<Dead-i> Hi, could anyone help me out quickly with a network issue I'm having with Ubuntu server?
<Dead-i> I'm simply trying to connect my computer to my BTHub wired. I've defined eth0 and lo in /etc/network/interfaces, but I get "unknown host" when trying to ping google.com.
<Dead-i> When I type ifconfig, only lo appears and not eth0
<arshavin> Dead-i: what does lspci tell you?
<Dead-i> arshavin: I've run the command, what am I looking for? "Ethernet controller"?
<arshavin> yes
<Dead-i> arshavin: "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)"
<arshavin> Dead-i : so your hardware is detected fine
<recursive> after executing: sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/archive -- i get the error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so -- all my data is on this drive, any help would be appreciated
<danni> ciao
<danni> list
<mdh__> Is there a way to keep a computer that has Samba sharing on it from appearing in the Windows network pane of discovered network shares?
<danni> list
<iceroot> mdh__: for what reason? higher "security"?
<mdh__> somewhat
<arshavin> Dead-i : lshw -C Network
<iceroot> mdh__: just disable guest logon or something like that but "hidding" the share is nothing related to security
<mdh__> the share is set up to be accessed with no account, anonymous access, but i'd rather have it not announce itself to the network if that would be possible
<Dead-i> arshavin: Outputs two sections, each starting with "*-network DISABLED" - one of them is the PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller and the other is the Wireless 802.11n PCIe.
<iceroot> mdh__: there is a "public" entry in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<iceroot> mdh__: but you can still access the share directly, to its not more secure then before
<ubuntu> helo
<Isens> hi
<arshavin> Dead -i: network is disabled by hardware
<iceroot> mdh__: and i guess you can see it also when scaning the pc for a samba server, the public entry is just the "wins-listing" on windows networks
<Dead-i> arshavin: How would I enable it? In the BIOS?
<mdh__> iceroot: exactly. is there a way to stop it from being scanned?
<iceroot> mdh__: remove the network-cable
<iceroot> mdh__: as you see "hidding" is not security
<arshavin> Dead-i : your card is detected by kernel and has a driver too but it is disabled by hardware
<detrimental> can anyone help me with transphering a rsa key, i set up my ubuntu ssh server yesterday i can log in my server via ssh with my computer, i just need to copy my rsa key to my coputer.
<arshavin> Dead -i: which laptop are you using?
<iceroot> detrimental: ssh-copy-id
<mdh__> iceroot: is the scan really that agressive that this is impossible to do? i thought the reason that the windows machines could pick up that there was a share there was because samba was broadcasting or something
<iceroot> mdh__: wins is broadcasting
<detrimental> i tried and it times out. is that possible a config issue with mycomputer?
<iceroot> mdh__: or netbios (cant rember what was used)
<Dead-i> arshavin: Laptop?
<iceroot> mdh__: and its more then broadcasting because its working not only on the subnet
<iceroot> mdh__: its something like a nameserver
<mdh__> iceroot: i've disabled both of them, and the only thing I see is when I disable netbios it cannot resolve the name from the network pane, but it still appears there as a share in the pane
<llutz> detrimental: you run ssh on port != 22? can you login using ssh at all?
<arshavin> Dead -i: model?
<Dead-i> arshavin: Of my motherboard?
<detrimental> yes i can log into the server, its on the same network. im loged on the server right now via ssh.
<angs> how can I see the recently installed package from the console?
<detrimental> on my laptop
<angs> *packages
<llutz> detrimental: you run ssh on port != 22?
<arshavin> yes
<detrimental> yes
<arshavin> Dead -i:yes
<detrimental> im thinking its my sshd_config on my laptop
<Dead-i> arshavin: GIGABYTE B75M-D3H
<llutz> detrimental: so run " ssh-copy-id "user@host -p xxxx"  "where xxxx is your portnumber
<detrimental> ok
<llutz> detrimental: without the outer quotes
<detrimental> yes. i am right now, its not doing anything about to time out.
<arshavin> Dead -i: if you have not changed anything from bios then it should be enabled by default
<llutz> detrimental: you created you key on laptop and want to transfer it to the server?
<llutz> detrimental: then your laptops sshd_config isn't inolved at all. run ssh-copy-id on laptop
<detrimental> no created on server want want to copy to laptop
<arshavin> Dead -i: if you mail me a copy of entire listing of sudo lshw -C Network to my mail that will help
<arshavin> Dead -i: arshavin69ru@gmail.com
<TheLordOfTime> arshavin, it's better if they pastebin it.
<llutz> detrimental: ok, the the other way rout
<detrimental> ok
<llutz> round*
<TheLordOfTime> arshavin, don't post your email here.
<TheLordOfTime> arshavin, this channel is logged publicly, your email could end up in search results.
<detrimental> im looking into my ssh and sshd_config on my laptop now.
<arshavin> ok
<arshavin> ok
<TheLordOfTime> arshavin, as i said, pastebinning data is how we prefer to see information from users.
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin > arshavin
<ubottu> arshavin, please see my private message
<arshavin> ok pastebin it
<Dead-i> arshavin: I enabled "Intel Virtualization Technology" but that's all I changed in the BIOS. However, after double checking, I just noticed that "Network stack" in the BIOS features is set on "Disable Link" - could that be why?
<arshavin>  i'm loosing my mid these days
<Dead-i> I'll put up a pastebin in a sec
<llutz> detrimental: then this <detrimental> yes i can log into the server, its on the same network. im loged on the server right now via ssh.    " is not the answer to my question. are you able to ssh-login from server to laptop?
<arshavin> try enabling it ,it won't do any harm
<moon`> so I reboot the computer this morning and ubuntu won't boot up.  It doesn't even get to the login screen it just hangs, I can drop into a shell though
<detrimental> i think i found the issue.
<Dead-i> i think enabling that just crashed it :/
<Dead-i> oh, its doing something, just going really slow... um
<detrimental> its my ssh and sshd config on my laptop
<arshavin> ok
<kuckuck> nabend
<kuckuck> kennt jemand nen pdf reader wo ich auch texte makieren kann? ggf editieren...
<llutz> !de | kuckuck
<ubottu> kuckuck: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kuckuck> ahh damn wrong channel ;)
<MonkeyDust> kuckuck  inkscape
<kuckuck> ok thanks will try it out
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to get my Nexus 4 to mount on Kubuntu 12.10 using  MTP mode, and having trouble.   I'm following through the instructions here: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/247-ubuntu-automount-nexus7-mtp (modifying for Nexus 4).  The phone isn't mounting, however, and "mount" reports no fuse information for it.  Any suggestions?
<Dead-i> Okay so enabling Network Stack just made it hang for ages. *disables*
<andornaut> Fresh install of 12.10 server, xfce4, lightdm (also tried gdm). GDM just shows a background, and no session selector window. The only way to login is by CTRL+ALT+F1, login, startx. Anyone ideas?
<arshavin> Dead -i: ok still did you pastebin it?
<Dead-i> arshavin: I'm typing it up now since i can't copy & paste. XD
<[CaBeTuX]> hi!
<ajkr> /
<TheLordOfTime> Dead-i, if its command line output, you may be interested in pastebinit
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebinit > Dead-i
<ubottu> Dead-i, please see my private message
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: not going to be of much use if they can't get a network connection
<Dead-i> TheLordOfTime: Thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, i missed that.  that's their issue?
<detrimental> i set my sshd and ssh config files to mimic the ones on my server and still can ssh-copy-id on port 22. is there another method of getting a key from my server to my laptop?
<[CaBeTuX]> i've three instances in Amazon EC2. N1, N2, N3... N2 an N3 are clones to N1... in N3 work jmx console but in N1 and N2 not work! Error: TimeOut
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, (blame xchat for being stupid)
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: something with networking ;)
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, heh.
<arshavin> Dead -i: by the way network stack is related to network booting and has nothing to do with ethernet,sorry for the crash
<ikonia> detrimental: just scp it
<ikonia> detrimental: or ftp it
<ocontant> detrimental what are you trying to attempt^
<andornaut> nvm, got it to work. needed to install unity-greeter
<ocontant> ?
<ikonia> detrimental: or any file transfer you want
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, well, can't blame me for trying to provide help if i didn't know their networking isn't working.  everyone makes mistakes/errors ;)
<detrimental> i tried scp as well with n luck because its using ssh
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: I wasn't placing blame, just letting you know ;)
<detrimental> if i install ftp is it real vulerable?
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<ikonia> detrimental: what's the actual problem ?
<ocontant> detrimental, edit the file of your key and copy paste it in an ansi editor
<llutz> detrimental:can you login using ssh at all? use ssh -vvv user@laptop      and pastebin errors/logs
<ocontant> ftp is just not encrypted but it's ok for me
<detrimental> i can log onto my ubuntu ssh server from my laptop but i cant cssh-copy-id to my laptop
<[CaBeTuX]> i need help with jmx... please!
<ocontant> actually detrimental many people trying to help you but we don't know what is your issue, can you elaborate on it?
<ikonia> detrimental: what's the error ?
<ikonia> detrimental: what happens when you scp
<ocontant> probably laptop doesn't have ssh server on it
<ikonia> it doesn't need it if he uses scp
<llutz> detrimental:can you login ON THE LAPTOP using ssh at all? did you install openssh-server on the LAPTOP at all? does sshd listen on LAPTOP at all?
<ocontant> detrimental: you can scp from your laptop to your server but taking the file from your server instead of pushing ...
<detrimental> yes
<detrimental> i can log into ssh using laptop
<ikonia> why don't you give us the error
<detrimental> im trying to get the key from my server
<ocontant> scp user@server:/pathtofile/filename localpathhereonyourlaptop
<arshavin> Dead -i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329702
<ocontant> you type this command from your laptop using a scp client on your laptop
<ocontant> you can use winscp if you are using windows
<ocontant> or scp directly if you use linux
<arshavin> you can look here and follow steps on this forum to see it helps or not
<detrimental> im on my server and just used scp file location user@host:filedestination
<fornax> Hello
<detrimental> and it timed out
<ikonia> detrimental: ???
<ocontant> detrimental, if your laptop doesn't have a ssh server you cannot scp to your laptop from the server
<ikonia> detrimental: of course it will, unless you are running a server on your laptop
<ikonia> detrimental: you pull it from your laptop not push it from the server
<detrimental> so i can connect to my laptop to server but not server to laptop
<xaxisx> hey #ubuntu, I'm trying to run a node.js server on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. I start the node server using screen. It serves the correct file when I'm logged into SSH, but when I log out of SSH the node server can't find any files, index.html for example. It feels like a premissions issue, but I don't know what would change when I logout of SSH.
<fornax> The titlebar on Xubuntu's windows has gone completely. I don't recall doing anything to remove it. Anyone know how to trace the error and fix it?
<detrimental> ok
<ikonia> detrimental: is your laptop running sshd ?
<detrimental> yes
<ocontant> brb
<ikonia> detrimental: your laptop is running sshd ?
<detrimental> yes
<Dead-i> arshavin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470359/
<ikonia> detrimental: so if you do "ssh localhost" on your laptop what happens ?
<arshavin> Dead -i: ok
<detrimental> connection refused
<llutz> detrimental: on laptop: "pgrep ssh"
<llutz> detrimental: on laptop: "pgrep sshd"
<detrimental> ok
<detrimental> i did
<llutz> detrimental: on laptop: "pgrep sshd"    any output?
<detrimental> no output
<ikonia> detrimental: so if you do "ssh localhost" on your laptop what happens ?
<fornax> anyone please?
<llutz> detrimental: so NO SSHD running on laptop
<detrimental> connection refused
<zilla> hi I just updated to 12.04 and grub2 will not show my OS choices even after trying to enter the menu
<ikonia> detrimental: right so sshd is not running on your laptop
<llutz> detrimental: sudo service ssh restart
<ikonia> detrimental: why do you think sshd is running on your laptop ?
<zilla> how can I see my grub menu in grub2
<kuckuck> inkscape seems not very comfortable, i can not open more as 1 site ... that sucks.  xjournal for example has wiorks nice, but can not copy text from pdf -.-
<detrimental> my laptop is arch
<llutz> detrimental: if that fails, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<ikonia> detrimental: why do you think sshd is running on your laptop ?
<zilla> just updated to 12.04 and grub is not showing the menu
<llutz> detrimental: have a nice day
<zilla> what is the least error prone way of restoring my grub menu
<zilla> ???
<tvfae> hi is it possible
<DJones> zilla: Hold down the left shift key when the machine starts up, that should display the grub menu
<zilla> DJones: that is not working
<zilla> just updated to grub 2.0
<tvfae> to install XFCE in UBUNTU UNITY VERSION ?
<ikonia> tvfae: TYPING IN CAPS ISN'T NEEDED
<fornax> The titlebar on Xubuntu's windows has gone completely. I don't recall doing anything to remove it. Anyone know how to trace the error and fix it?
<zilla> holding down left shift key does not start GRUB2.0
<zilla> what is the most common fix
<zilla> I know this issue is common
<zilla> from google
<arshavin> Dead-i : try this : edit /etc/network/interfaces
<arshavin> Dead-i : try this : add following
<ikonia> detrimental: why do you think sshd is running on your laptop ?
<Dead-i> arshavin: Add what? :S
<arshavin> Dead-i : auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tvfae> Hi can I install XFCE with UNITY in Ubuntu ? pm plz for answer
<ikonia> tvfae: XFCE is a seperate desktop from unity
<recursive> im not sure how this happened, but i have a valid mbr and a corrupted gpt, can i simply remove the gpt table and be able to use the disk using mbr?
<ikonia> tvfae: please styping in caps
<ikonia> tvfae: they are totally seperate
<arshavin> Dead-i : auto eth0        #on the first line
<Dead-i> arshavin: That's already there I think
<Dead-i> arshavin: I'm inside an Xen kernel
<detrimental> ikonia: i downloaded openssh on my laptop as well, i thought i needed it to connect via ssh
<tvfae> ikonia ty for u answer, is it safe also to install xfce, I won't have conflict etc?
<ikonia> tvfae: totally safe
<arshavin> then try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ikonia> detrimental: openssh is not sshd
<ikonia> detrimental: what did you do to check you where running sshd ?
<zilla> GRUB MENU NOT SHOWING UP AFTER UBUNTU
<arshavin> Dead-i :  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<tvfae> ikonia ty man!! i will install it for gaming hihihih
<detrimental> ikonia i think i found the issue systemctl enable sshd.service since im using arch on my laptop
<detrimental> im trying again now
<zilla> grub menu is gone from ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> detrimental: you just need to pull, not push
<ikonia> detrimental: when people ask you things - check them in future please.
<zilla> how can i change the grub timeout
<detrimental> ok so i dont need sshd
<ikonia> correcy
<ikonia> correct even
<IdleOne> !grub2 | zilla
<ubottu> zilla: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<_Trullo> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.se/2010/11/how-to-change-grub-2-default-timeout.html
<Tech-1> zilla>  /etc/default... be careful
<test_> hi
<Dead-i> arshavin: "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<Dead-i> arshavin: Also here's my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470377/
<arshavin> Dead-i :  ok
<detrimental> so run ssh-copy-id on my laptop in terminal?
<detrimental> no in ssh
<detrimental> t
<ikonia> ?
<i_mikri_annoula> hello. I'm a new user of ubuntu. I used to login using mirc... what client you think is the best for ubuntu?
<zoite> xchat2 would be similar
<NewWorld> i_mikri_annoula:  Xchat is similar
<zoite> oh right, just xchat. xchat2 is the windows version
<arshavin> Dead-i is enable networking ticked in your network manager applet
<tvfae> I also wonder if xfce is gtk or qt, by that I mean can i use kde apps in xfce?
<ikonia> tvfae: gtk
<ThinkT510> tvfae: it is gtk based
<Dead-i> arshavin: Network manager applet?
<arshavin> nm-applet
<ThinkT510> tvfae: you can use qt apps in any desktop environment
<arshavin> Dead-i :  are you using any desktop manager or just shell?
<tvfae> ty for anwer!
<Dead-i> arshavin: I'm using Ubuntu Server, so just shell
<i_mikri_annoula> I miss the little merlin... :-P using xchat I can't figure out how to enable sounds!
<FlowRiser> i_mikri_annoula, you need to go into preferences and select a sound file
<Dead-i> arshavin: I don't believe i have network-manager installed either
<arshavin> Dead-i :  try installing it
<arshavin> Dead-i :   sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Dead-i> arshavin: Uhhhmmmmmm... I'll see if I can get it to connect wirelessly
<Dead-i> considering i can't install w/ apt-get w/o internet
<kqr> hello. i am trying to install python 3, but apt-get gives me errors: http://pastebin.com/eP2hMa6K
<angs> a kernel module uses a specific usb device, is it possible to locate what module on lsmod is using the usb device?
<kqr> could anyone point me in the right direction?
<freshstart> http://pastebin.com/GbxRfnEH why i have 2 2.4G Receiver unter virtual core pointer?
<freshstart> under*
<i_mikri_annoula> FlowRiser I actually have enabled sounds, I just can't hear them! (although I know speakers are ok)
<FlowRiser> i_mikri_annoula, i mean actually selecting a sound file
<i_mikri_annoula> I have it on "auto". isn't that enough?
<arshavin> Dead-i :   hey try this one it should bring all interfaces in your /etc/network/interfaces up
<FlowRiser> i_mikri_annoula, select an alert and then click browse to look for a sound file
<MonkeyDust> kqr  #python, 1000+ people there
<arshavin> Dead-i :  sudo ifup -a
<kqr> MonkeyDust, fair enough!
<kqr> MonkeyDust, including me, i just noticed!
<MonkeyDust> :)
<arshavin> Dead-i :  this must work as your interfaces seem to be disabled somehow
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<kqr> MonkeyDust, #python tells me its something with how ubuntu configures their packages
<arshavin> on servers without gui this is the way to activate or deactivate network interfaces
<AisQtis> a
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<FloodBot1> AisQtis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<AisQtis> 82.135.154.150:27015 cs server cool
<arshavin> Dead-i: after running the command do sudo lshw -C network
<Dead-i> brb
<arshavin> Dead-: did that work
<arshavin> Dead-: after doing ifup start networking service and check sudo lshw -C network
<arshavin> it should read enabled
<rgenito> hmm, can /etc/hosts be used to send HTTP requests for "www.mysite.com" to a different server?
<Median> So I've been wondering quite a lot what Ultrabook I should get.. I've come to the conclusion that I want either the ASUS UX32A or ASUS UX32VD. Now, the price difference is quite huge and it might be unnecessary to spend too much money. The UX32VD feels more futureproof, it also has a better screen, better processor and a dedicated GPU. Anyone that have some ideas on which one I shall pick?
<Median> Planning to use the laptop for school, programming, design (Photoshop), other work and so on.
<SunTsu> rgenito: no, you only can resolve that host name to a different ip address, which will send HTTP requests there - and everything else
<rgenito> Median, i got the Vizio ultrabook. so happy :D
<bazhang> Median, ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rgenito> SunTsu how do i do that? :(
<Median> bazhang: Sorry. :)
<SunTsu> Median: both have too little ram for me, so I'd go for a Lenovo X1 instead
<bazhang> SunTsu, lets get back on topic
<SunTsu> rgenito: just edit it, take the existing entries for localhost as a template
<Dead-i> back
<rgenito> SunTsu, by "just edit it", you mean edit /etc/hosts ?
<Dead-i> arshavin: when i run  ifup start networking  it says unknown interface start=start and networking=networking
<SunTsu> rgenito: yes. You need to make sure that in /etc/nsswitch.conf the line hosts:          ... starts with hosts: files
<rgenito> thanks SunTsu , and yes it does (this is a default install of ubuntu 12.10 ... so everything is still default)
<rgenito> however i have this...
<rgenito> http://pastie.org/private/s2488imd1zhtjcqpzpevq
<rgenito> ^--- that's my console session. it appears my entry is wrong :(
<rgenito> any idea what i am missing?
<SunTsu> rgenito: well, host always queries dns server, try ping
<moon`> So I can't get ubuntu to boot up.  From the grub loader it just goes to a black screen.  I can switch into a shell and if I try running startx from shell I get nothing.  The resolution changes and there's a command prompt in the upper left hand corner of the screen but I can't type anything
<moon`> suggestions
<rgenito> SunTsu thanks lemme try...
<Shucky> someone know how to do a ProxyReverse on host with gnutls enable
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> which channel is the non related one ?
<rgenito> SunTsu wow! sweet...thanks :)
<rgenito> SunTsu, now....i just gotta figure out how to get the browser to use the new entry in /etc/hosts :) hehe
<SunTsu> rgenito: it does
<bazhang> !ot | HOBOTOMTOMGPS
<ubottu> HOBOTOMTOMGPS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> thank u sir
<rgenito> thank you SunTsu !
<anngela_1> dada_:
<anngela_1> dada_: popat
<Dead-i> Does anyone have any ideas regarding my networking issue? Something I find a bit weird is that lshw -C network for the Ethernet interface has a logical name of p4p1 instead of eth0
<scarrs> hello again, I would like to install old school XMMS onto ubuntu 12.04... I don't want xmms2 and I don't want audacious. help?
<bazhang> !xmms | scarrs
<ubottu> scarrs: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<unclefireball> hi. I'm trying to use the migration part of the installer
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Which kernel module?
<unclefireball> do I have to dual-boot in order to do that?
<Dead-i> dodo3773: I'm not quite sure what you mean, though right now I'm under an Xen kernel
<Dead-i> uname -a shows "3.5.0-17-generic"
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Oh no I mean for your network card. lspci -k
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Is it a unique card or something?
<Dead-i> dodo3773: It's a "Realtek Semiconductor PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Cable (rev 06)"
<angs> I downloaded a file "libusb-dev_0.1.12-20_armhf.deb" how do I suppose to install it?
<angs> what is the command for it?
<Dead-i> dodo3773: Kernel modules: r8169
<MonkeyDust> angs  dpkg -i
<MonkeyDust> angs  dpkg -i [your.deb]
<angs> thank you MonkeyDust
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Dual boot machine?
<Dead-i> dodo3773: Nope, just Ubuntu server (with an Xen kernel)
<lucien> welp welp what's going on in this channel?
<bazhang> ubuntu support lucien
<angs> MonkeyDust: I need to install libusb-dev_0.1.12-20_armhf.deb file on my toolchain (arm-linux-gnueabihf).  dpkg -i outputs that package architecture (armhf) does not match system (i386). Do you know is there any way to install that package under /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf directory?
<ThinkT510> !arm | angs
<ubottu> angs: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Shucky> no one?
<angs> ThinkT510: does it explain how to install that package on the directory that I need?
<KeyboardNotFound> if you register you must enter the e-mail?
<lucien> angs: ThinkT510 meant that we don't support arm in here and you should try #ubuntu-arm
<bazhang> angs /join #ubuntu-arm
<ThinkT510> angs: i'm just pointing out the #ubuntu-arm channel, they will likely know better than here
<angs> thank you I will try my chance there
<bazhang> KeyboardNotFound, yes. support in #freenode
<Dead-i> Just changed my interfaces from eth0 to p4p1, and it works O_o
<e-head> Hey, I screwed up a couple of apache modules.
<cool_boy> I just deleted an important picture with Shift + delete by mistake
<cool_boy> is there a way to get it back?
<cool_boy> 	I am using ubuntu 12.04
<e-head> How can I get apt to reinstall all the apache modules?
<lucien> cool_boy of course
<cool_boy> how lucien ?
<lucien> shift+delete does not write 0's on that file, it just deletes it from the tree, cool_boy
<cool_boy> yes i read it one time ..but how can I get it back?
<lucien> !datarecovery > cool_boy
<andrei_> hello, sorry to jump into the discussion. I think the inode remains. if you can find the Inode number then this will help : http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.ro/2008/08/recovering-deleted-files-by-inode.html
<lucien> !undelete > cool_boy
<ThinkT510> lucien: he left
<lucien> awh didn't notice
<lucien> thanks ThinkT510
<andrei_> what would be a good starting point in becoming a ubuntu contributor ?
<DJones> !contribute | andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cool_boy> lucien: Sorry net disconnected
<Petaz> close xchat windows is a good 1st step :)
<lucien> !participate > andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_, please see my private message
<cool_boy> so please can you tell me a way to get it back?
<lucien> !undelete > cool_boy
<ubottu> cool_boy, please see my private message
<cool_boy> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<andrei_> thanks for help :)
<KeyboardNotFound> this server is found of ubuntu ?
<cool_boy> so thanks lucien !!
<cool_boy> I am reading
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Okay I was gone for a sec. Are you still there?
<lucien> you're welcome cool_boy
<cool_boy> :)
<lucien> KeyboardNotFound: explain?
<KeyboardNotFound> lucein:
<KeyboardNotFound> whether this irc server is owned by Ubuntu?
<bazhang> KeyboardNotFound, no
<lucien> !freenode | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<lucien> I should have user > my bad.
<dante> Hi all
<lucien> Good day to you, dante.
<dante> It's midnight here :P
<Dead-i> dodo3773: Yes thanks, and I've got it working now :) I changed my interfaces file and switched "eth0" for "p4p1" and it works :)
<lucien> Pleasant time to you, dante.
<d4rkh4nd> Long shot: Anyone here use EasyBashGUI ?
<angs> does anyone know how to use xdeb? how can I install .deb file by using xdeb?
<Dead-i> Thanks for your help @ arshavin and dodo3773
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Oh nice. Glad it was something simple :)
<dante> Hey lucien, can you assist me installing/configuring my VGA drivers? :(
<lucien> dante: I've got to go right, now the others can help you though. Feel free to ask anything.
<dodo3773> d4rkh4nd: What is that? Something to make using zenity easier it looks like?
<CATDOG> can someone send me excel or office old one ok
<ikonia> CATDOG: what ?
<bazhang> CATDOG, old one what
<CATDOG> 2003
<DJones> !piracy | CATDOG
<ubottu> CATDOG: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> CATDOG: this isn't a wares channel
<milamber> !warez | CATDOG
<bazhang> CATDOG, this is ubuntu support...
<CATDOG> srry
<Dead-i> dodo3773: I've noticed that the video output of my server only comes thru the graphics card and not my motherboard - would this be something to change in the BIOS?
<detrimental> is it possible to change my router to point to a diff dns on my network? i want to basicly have an alterd dns so within my network i can change things
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Yeah, it could be. May not be a bad place to start. No video right now?
<Dead-i> dodo3773: Not through the motherboard, no, though the CLI comes up thru the graphics card
<dodo3773> Dead-i: So you can see it in lspci?
<dodo3773> Dead-i: But you cannot access the bios or soemthing?
<badbandit> does anyone have a recommendation for a pdf app where I can add/write/edit anything on the pdf?
<badbandit> trying to fill out a W9 form and just one damn field isnt letting me auto-fill it out!
<Dead-i> dodo3773: I can access the BIOS if I plug the DVI into the graphics card instead of my motherboard :)
<Dead-i> I'll take a look at the BIOS when this ISO has finished downloading.
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Oh. Weird. Is this not going to be a headless server?
<Burukun> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dead-i> dodo3773: Since I'm running Xen, I'd like to run a Windows HVM off it and pass it thru the graphics card. I'll want the actual server output coming thru the motherboard though, so I can switch to the main CLI if I need to
<Dead-i> The Radeon graphics card appears as the "VGA Comaptbile Controller" and "Audio Device" in lspci
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Ah. Well, my server expertise is lacking. I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction. That being said if you can see it in lspci sounds like it's working fine to me
<Dead-i> dodo3773: Ok thanks :)
<dodo3773> Dead-i: Welcome. Wish I could help more
<watchtower> does anyone no how to install a .sh file
<rauhfasertapete> Running on 12.10, my mouse buttons stop working sporadically. Do you have an idea about the issue?
<arshavin> badbandit:  maybe ocular
<watchtower> please help
<rauhfasertapete> watchtower: what do you mean by "install a .sh file"?
<watchtower> well i download a game from internet for linux and its given me a sh file extension
<watchtower> vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh
<allgood38> watchtower, you execute it like a bash script
<allgood38> watchtower, there are a couple ways to do it
<watchtower> could u advise me on the best way please
<allgood38> for sure, are you comfortable navigating the terminal?
<watchtower> Yes i have some knowledge within the terminal
<dkessel> watchtower: are you trying to install vendetta online?
<watchtower> Yes but its given me a download link for the file to install
<allgood38> okay cool, cd into the folder containing the file, then type `bash <file name>.sh`
<allgood38> You could also just right click it in the file explorer and set it to executable, then double click it
<watchtower> Yes can you give me a quick second sorry
<watchtower> it says its decompressing is that a good sign
<freshstart> I use Linux Mint 13 Mate.How do I set the default file manager to be Dolphin?
<bazhang> freshstart, ask mint support
<angs> could anyone suggest me a cross compiler package to install a .deb (for arm) file on my desktop x86?
<freshstart> bazhang: still waiting
<bazhang> freshstart, its not supported here
<k1l> !mint | freshstart
<ubottu> freshstart: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> angs: you don't install a crosscompiled package
<watchtower> Yes it worked allgood38 thanks
<ikonia> angs: the package is already compiled if it's in the deb
<rauhfasertapete> Running on 12.10, my mouse buttons stop working sporadically. Do you have an idea about the issue?
<allgood38> watchtower: cool, no worries
<NewWorld> rauhfasertapete:  did you try another mouse or tried the current mouse on another  machine to exclude Ubuntu being at fault?
<spankme> hi everyone! I've issue with iptables and NAT'ing, I think I've reasonably clean iptables set, and yet I am getting messages about traffic being blocked that shouldnt be, if anyone could take a look, I'd appreciate a lot: http://pastebin.com/jmXmn2pS
<rauhfasertapete> NewWorld: Yes, I basically have a notebook and two hardware setups (home, office). Happens in both.
<rauhfasertapete> NewWorld: Oh, ok. I did not try another machine. Why would that be relevant?
<NewWorld> rauhfasertapete:  to make sure that the mouse isn't faulty
<spankme> anyone?
<angs> ikonia: I need to install the package(libusb-dev_0.1.12-20_armhf.deb) to be able to use on my toolchain(arm-linux-gnueabihf).dpkg -i .deb outputs "package architecture (armhf) does not match system (i386)". what package do I need to use to install .deb file on my system (i386)?
<bazhang> spankme, try #netfilter
<spankme> angs: your package is for wrong cpu architecture
<ikonia> angs: some sort of cross-compile/toolchain package if it exists
<ikonia> angs: you don't build a toolchain by installing arm debs
<spankme> you've typical PC cpu, and you're trying instal ARM stuff
<watchtower> Hey all good where would the installation be i mean the shorcut where it installed
<ikonia> spankme: read what he's trying to do
<locate> hey guys
<locate> is this a  support channel or is general talk ok too?
<ikonia> locate: no
<ikonia> locate: support only
<angs> ikonia, spankme: I installed gcc-linux-arm-gnueabihf toolchain. However it misses libusb API and I cannot crosscompile the code. libusb-dev_0.1.12-20_armhf.deb is the libusb package that I need. Do you know how I can install that package on my host machine to be able to use by the toolchain?
<locate> Ah,  I see thanks :)
<ikonia> angs: you can't use that package as your toolchain
<angs> ikonia: maybe I used wrong sentences. Is it possible to copy the headers/libraries in the package to the toolchain's directories?
<ikonia> angs: you can try to decompress the package, but that's not how I'd suggest going
<watchtower> Hey please help i installed a install .sh file with the terminal i cd to directry like normal then i did the bash command it said successfully installed now i cant find the executable where it said it installed
<ikonia> watchtower: what did you install ?
<watchtower> vendetta online game
<angs> ikonia: thank you I will try to copy the files manually.
<KeyboardNotFound> why i try to enter #php i am redirected to ##php
<ikonia> watchtower: I'd suggest reading the documentation to see where it puts it as I'm not familier with that installer
<watchtower> Ok thanks
<k1l> KeyboardNotFound: that is an issue for #freenode (since that is not ubuntu related)
<KeyboardNotFound> sorry :(
<bill> xbmc wont install]
<fearphage> after upgrading to 12.10, it only thinks I have a single CPU instead of the 4 I actually have. 12.04 shows all 4 while 12.10 shows one. Can anyone point me to a resource to rectify this?
<Guest52884> i am using spark linux it sucks
<lvleph> bill: check out #xbmc channel
<bekks> fearphage: cat /proc/cpuinfo will show you all four cores.
<Guest52884> i did they say to use term to install failed
<fearphage> Guest52884: #xbmc on freenode
<fearphage> that's the official channel
<blami> is there lens where one can put favorite apps?
<Guest52884> ok i just install this and miss zorin
<blami> I would like to have a single screen of applications I use often but don't want them in dock ...
<fearphage> bekks: it only shows 1
<Guest52884> i am horney lol
<bekks> fearphage: Do you use specific kernel options, a specific kernel, etc. ?
<fearphage> bekks: i do not. jsut upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. rebooted to a grub error and had to resolve that. now i'm in a super slow session of 12.10
<cool_boy> lucien:  could not restore
<bekks> fearphage: Could you pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo please?
<bekks> !paste > fearphage
<ubottu> fearphage, please see my private message
<fearphage> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470631/
<Jordan_U> fearphage: Could you boot from a 12.04 LiveCD/USB and pastebin the contents of /proc/cpuinfo from there?
<cool_boy> somebody every could succeed in restore a permanently deleted image?
<cool_boy> in ext4 file system
<cool_boy> ?
<Jordan_U> cool_boy: How did you "permanently delete" it?
<euax> cool_boy: use testdisk.
<cool_boy> Jordan_U: Shift + Delete
<cool_boy> used extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sda9": Error code 13
<fearphage> Jordan_U: i have a coworker with the same computer who is on 12.04. Would that suffice?
<fearphage> I can't reboot right this second
<watchtower> What would be the advantages of using virtualization for server use then just using the ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> watchtower: The ability to change the host without having to reinstall your server.
<watchtower> Could you elaborate please
<bekks> watchtower: You can run the VM on whatever host supporting the virtualization software you are using.
<devxdev> watchtower, http://superuser.com/questions/218313/advantages-of-using-a-virtual-machine
<ovrflw0x> okay, so my wifi LED "indicator" on button is messed up, it shows "Off" light but wifi is "On", wtf!? how  to fix the led?
<watchtower> Ok thanks
<fearphage> bekks Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/ee506d25208afae03334 cpuinfro from the same computer running 12.04
<lucien> welp
<b3nj> hi
<b3nj> need help
<k1l> !help | b3nj
<ubottu> b3nj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ovrflw0x> okay, so my wifi LED "indicator" on button is messed up, it shows "Off" light but wifi is "On", wtf!? how  to fix the led?
<b3nj> i have disassembled my laptop and i want to lubricate fan, how do i do that?
<bazhang> b3nj, ask in ##hardware NOT here
<DJones> b3nj: You're probably better asking that in ##hardware rather than here
<b3nj> okay, bazhang, DJones
<b3nj> disconnecdt
<Gusteru> hi ! I installed ubuntu on usb hdd external box .... and when restart the computer no boot ubuntu from the hdd ... boot hard disk from the computer and start the windows7
<_graham_> You might need to reconfigure your bios settings to boot from the other hard drive?
<devxdev> Gusteru, thats because the MBR was configed on the external drive not the primary
<devxdev> it has to write grub to the MBR on the primary drive, did you try to boot to the external?
<Gusteru> devxdev and what need now ? I set to boot from the usb but no .. :(
<chocka> I have a new windows 8 laptop with 8 GB RAM, core i5 processor. I want to install ubuntu with 100 GB space on it. Do I need to have a separate partition for swap for an 8 GB RAM? Suggest
<Gusteru> _graham_, I set to boot from the usb ... but not work
<devxdev> Gusteru, when the machine boots up push F12; or what ever your manual boot button is, try selecting the external from there.
<lucien> chocka: I have 6GB of ram, and a swap but it never fills up, you can also have a swap file
<_graham_> chocka: What do you plan to do with it?
<chocka> I run fortran based programs in unix environment
<_graham_> My home machine is 16GB, but rarely gets beyond 8GB in use and never touches the swap space...
<bekks> chocka: When going to use suspend2disk, you need 8GB swap at least.
<blami> chocka: with 8gigs of ram you will probably don't need swap at all (unless you want to run oracle or vm's on it)
<_graham_> And that runs some biggish stuff - minecraft server and so on...
<Gusteru> devxdev, I did manually boot but it did not work
<blami> bekks: doesn't he can simply use temporary swapfile on / for hibernation?
<bekks> blami: Which uses the same amount of space as using a separate swap partition.
<chocka> ok, while installing ubuntu, what would be the order for partition: first partition / (20 gb) then swap (10 gb for a 8 gb RAM), then /home (70 gb). will this be prper way?
<bekks> chocka: The order is irrelevant.
<lucien> 10gb swap? erm.
<bekks> lucien: 16G swap for 16G RAM when going to use suspend2disk.
<fearphage> bekks Jordan_U: i rebooted. here's the cpuinfo from 12.04 https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3 vs 12.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470631/
<lucien> bekks: erm.. I never found hibernation-enabling features usefull.
<chocka> bekks: while partitioning swap, / (root) etc., should I partition as 'primary' or 'logical'
<Gusteru> devxdev, what is the solution ?
<lucien> chocka: the partition containing /boot should be primary.
<lucien> chocka: and also have a bootable flag set.
<chocka> lucien: do you mean the option 'device for bootlaoder' ?
<devxdev> Gusteru, no idea buddy, looks like a failed install if you can't even manually boot the drive; is it a Laptop? if not swap the drive into the primary hdd slot and try that
<Gusteru> devxdev, yes, is laptop
<lucien> chocka: no. don't worry about bootable flag. ubuntu installation media should take care of that for you.
<lucien> chocka: just make / primary
<kingbeast> Gusteru, what brand is it?
<chocka> lucien: //and also have a bootable flag set// how to do this?
<fearphage> bekks: can you help me?
<lucien> chocka: ubiquity should take care of that.
<Gusteru> kingbeast, HP 530
<chocka> ok
<Guest65852> ajhoo
<Guest65852> ma dove sono ?
<Guest65852> e che cazz
<lucien> Guest65852: #ubuntu-it
<Guest65852> ok esco ciaoo a tt
<Jordan_U> lucien: chocka: GNU/Linux doesn't care about parititons being primary or having the boot flag. Everything will work fine with / on a logical partition with no boot flag.
<Guest65852> grazie
<lucien> Jordan_U: I've encountered problems while having a bootable partition as logical though.
<Jordan_U> lucien: What problems? As long as grub's boot sector is installed in the MBR, which is where it should be, you should have no problem with the partition containing /boot/ being logical.
<kingbeast> Gusteru, ok was just making sure it wasn't a Dell, some of them have an OS install mode in the bios
<Gusteru> kingbeast, so ? try to reinstall ?
<Jordan_U> chocka: I would recommend just letting Ubuntu's installer create partitions automatically. With Ubuntu's installer you can even re-install while preserving /home/ without a separate /home/ partition (though if you plan to use the same /home/ with other distributions having it be separate may make some things easier).
<kingbeast> Gusteru, what version are you trying to install?
<Gusteru> the last version of ubuntu
<Gusteru> 12.10 or some
<kingbeast> Gusteru, 32 or 64bit?
<Jordan_U> fearphage: What is the output of "uname -r" from Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Gusteru> kingbeast,  32
<Jordan_U> fearphage: And can you also pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<kingbeast> Gusteru, yeah just try to reinstall it. double check your install medium first.
<chocka> Jordan_U: so while paritioning I choose 'Install Ubuntu along windows 8' ?
<Gusteru> okey
<lucien> Jordan_U: I remember having grub installed on a logical partition, and not in the MBR and it returned "Operating System Not Found".
<chocka> rather than 'something else' ? right
<Gusteru> kingbeast, have ideea how can I format the hdd external box now ? I'm in Ubuntu Live
<kingbeast> hdd external box?
<kingbeast> are you trying to install to an external?
<kingbeast> Gusteru, ^^
<Gusteru> yes kingbeast .. I try to install ubuntu on hdd external ! yes .. why ? :P
<Dead-i> I would like my Ubuntu server to use the integrated graphics in my motherboard instead of the dedicated graphics in my Radeon GPU. In my BIOS I have the options of "IGFX", "PEG" and "PCI". Which one do I choose to use my onboard graphics?
<lucien> Jordan_U: that's why I adviced chocka to make it primary, if I am wrong about that, then I'm sorry.
<Jordan_U> lucien: That's because grub's boot sector always belongs in the MBR, that was your mistake. The portion of grub in /boot/grub/ can still be in a logical partition.
<kingbeast> Gusteru, your on your own with that one. I have never done that before
<kingbeast> Gusteru, and does that laptop boot from usb?
<Jordan_U> chocka: Yes.
<lucien> Jordan_U: Why would it be a mistake to have grub installed to a partition and not on the MBR?
<chocka> Jordan_U: so I partition 100 GB from windows 8's C drive as free space and choose, 'ubuntu alongside windows 8' while installing Ubuntu. That will take care of all swap, home, etc. and still hibernate, sleep options will be properly configured?
<Gusteru> kingbeast, I put the ubuntu on flash-memory ... bot from the flash-mem ... and install in hdd external box
<Jordan_U> lucien: For two reasons. First because the BIOS loads the code from the MBR, so if you want it to load GRUB that's where grub's boot sector should be. Second because when installing grub's boot sector to a partition (at least one containing an extN filesystem) there is no safe embedding area available so blocklists pointing to an active filesystem need to be used, and that is unreliable.
<kingbeast> Gusteru, when you boot does the external show up in the boot menu?
<Jordan_U> chocka: Yes.
<Gusteru> with unetbootin-windows-581
<chocka> JOrdan_U: if I use first option while installing, I dont even need to partition before trying to install, right?
<Dead-i> Hmmmm
<Dead-i> IGFX or PCI - which one are the onboard graphcis? :S
<lucien> Jordan_U: yet, unreliable or not, if you install grub to a partition it still has to be a primary one.
<Jordan_U> chocka: Correct, the Ubuntu installer will do all of the needed resizing and creating of parititons.
<Gusteru> kingbeast, I show that there is an external hdd but I can not boot
<kingbeast> Gusteru, I'm confused, sorry. Nothing else I can do
<ActionParsnip> Dead-i: usually the onboard is on the PCI-X bus too
<pdvyas> Gusteru, kingbeast I think the easiest way to get a flash drive bootable is to dd the iso to it.
<Gusteru> ok kingbeast I will be try to install
<Jordan_U> lucien: If you install grub's *boot sector* to a partition (which you shoulnd't do), and install MS style boot code int he MBR, then the partition containing grub's boot sector needs to be primary, yes.
<Dead-i> ActionParsnip: So would the onboard be PCI? I have the otpion of IGFX, PEG, PCI and I'm not sure which is onboard :)
<chocka> Jordan_U: To clarify myself, I ask it again. If I try to install 'ubuntu alongside windows 8', I can resize/partition the needed space from windows' C-drive from the installer, right? I do not need to do any partitioning in windows before hand.. right?
<ActionParsnip> Dead-i: probaly IGFX for integrated graphics
<lucien> Thanks for proper clarifications, Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> chocka: Correct.
<Dead-i> Thanks
<Jordan_U> lucien: You're welcome.
<chocka> thanks
<Gusteru> kingbeast,  how can I format the hdd now ? I'm in ubuntu live
<Gusteru> pdvyas, How can I format the hdd external box now  ? I'm in Ubuntu Live
<watchtower> Hilarious Family guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crPo-3tlbzI
<ikonia> watchtower: take it elsewhere please.
<Dead-i> Woo, it worked :D
<watchtower> Sorry
<Dead-i> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<theman123> hi  all
<theman123> i have a question!
<lucien> Hi
<lucien> !ask | theman123
<ubottu> theman123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theman123> well i heard it is better to use BTRFS with a SSD
<theman123> than ext4
<pdvyas> Gusteru: you can use gparted, it has a nice GUI. But if you want to install to it, you can format from the installer itself
<ActionParsnip> theman123: ext4 can be tweaked to run well in SSD. You can use Ext2 to reduce writes but by and large Ext4 is fine
<lucien> theman123: and the question is?
<theman123> is it right?!
<ferni> theman123: no
<theman123> ActionParsnip: but btrfs is better yes
<lucien> theman123: I won't comment on which one is better. I'll just say that ext4 is better.
<ActionParsnip> theman123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75061/should-i-use-btrfs-or-ext4-for-my-ssd
<Gusteru> pdvyas, now run ubuntu from flash and I have put in another external USB HDD I wanted to install ubuntu
<chocka> Also, if I want to use ifort compiler for my programs and calculations etc. which option would be better? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<pdvyas> Gusteru: Yes, boot ubuntu from flash, connect the usb hdd (I assume you want to install here). Select the external drive in the installer
<chocka> I wish to install Ubuntu.  I want to use ifort compiler for my programs and calculations etc. which option would be better? 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<lucien> chocka: whichever suits your processor.
<ikonia> chocka: depends on your compile and what you want to do
<lite13> hi. i have completely uninstall my desktop and everything i believe. no apps in menu anymore and somehow maintained my internet connection. i installed e17 already
<Gusteru> ok pdvyas ... I retry now to install on hdd external drive
<ikonia> chocka: if you're building your software you should have a basic idea of what your needs are and how to meet them
<slnls> great. so my laptop display stays black after unity once more froze. I did a hardboot, and nothing brings a picture. not even grub shows up. cable to external monitor does not help also. any ideas?
<Gusteru> pdvyas, Thank You for help
<fearphage> Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/9942d27ccba5ec6bbfe6
<lite13> i just need to know while i have an internet connection how to make sure that my system will log into e17 without staying on the black screen
<pdvyas> Gusteru: You're welcome :)
<slnls> unity froze multiple times in the past,  when opening the dash. god i hate unity
<eternal_> GSR ftw ;p
<lucien> slnls: +1
<lite13> me to slnls that is why i removed it all and going with e17
<ikonia> really simple - dont like it, don't use it
<ikonia> rather than joining a tell to tell us all about you not liking it
<slnls> this is why i dont use ubuntu on most machines anymore. going to say byebye to ubuntu
<lucien> ikonia: feedback is good.
<ikonia> lucien: it's pointless in this channel
<slnls> now unity shot my laptop dead
<ikonia> slnls: enough
<ikonia> slnls: don't like it - don't use it, got a problem lets see if people can help, or log a bug
<lucien> ikonia: maybe someone, after hearing slnls's story will post about it on launchpad
<ikonia> lucien: no
<lhavelund> lucien: It's offtopic for this channel.
<ikonia> this isn't a "rant channel" we can try to help, or point you at the right place to report your bug
<lite13> to make sure i got it all and install lightdm only. what all login managers are there? i know gdm and lxsession i believe. anyone know more
<slnls> kinda hard to file a bug, when screen is dead. so it is a hardware problem. sorry, but me upset. i appreciate hints for a solution.
<eternal_> kdm xdm
<lucien> maybe he experiences troubles while using unity's and he has a story explaining how much pain he's gone through and how much unity sucks, before asking the actual question.
<lucien> see? his screen is dead ikonia.
<ikonia> lucien: give it a rest, final time ,this isn't the channel
<ikonia> lucien: it's not dead, he's typing on IRC
<eternal_> You're bitching about Unity when your hardware is dead and has nothing to do with the other?
<eternal_> Wow.
<lucien> ikonia: maybe he has some other device.
<slnls> ikonia: typing on my desktop. i have problems with my laptop. please read.
<ikonia> lucien: so he's able to type/log a bug then or not use it
<ikonia> slnls: yes, so your ranting won't help fix it
<ikonia> slnls: so either a.) state the issue so people can try to help b.) log a bug c.) don't use unity
<patie> why i dont see keyboard language switcher in xfce/ubuntu ?
<slnls> ikonia: allready said sorry and waiting for hints here.
<ikonia> slnls: I've not seen a problem, just you saying how much you don't like unity, so please explain the problem without all the other padding
 * lucien gives ikonia a cup of greentea.
<lite13> to make sure i got it all and install lightdm only. what all login managers are there? i know gdm and lxsession i believe. anyone know more
<lucien> Thank you.
<yalu_> hi. ubuntu 12.10 does not support non-pae systems anymore. this turns out to be a serious problem for LTSP since a lot of thin clients do not have the pae instruction. Would the best solution be to pin the kernel version to a version in 12.4?
<ikonia> yalu_: I thought edubuntu was keeping a non-pae package for this sort of thing
<ikonia> yalu_: (I don't know, I just remember disucssion)
<lite13> to make sure i got it all and install lightdm only. what all login managers are there? i know gdm and lxsession i believe. anyone know more
<slnls> ok. 1. opening dash on 12.10 froze the laptop. 2. hard reboot. 3. screen is black. 4. screen stays black with HDMI, VGA to external monitor. stays black with multiple live-disks. does not even show grub or startup message or bios. i would much appreciate this channels help. and once again sorry for the rant.
<eternal_> there is kde's, kdm, and the original xdm.
<ikonia> slnls: is your hardware actually ok ? do you ever get ANY output ?
<eternal_> slnls sounds like a hardware issue if you are not seeing any hardware messages
<yalu_> ikonia: sources.list is the same between ubuntu and edubuntu so I got not much hope for it
<Dead-i> When attempting to passthrough my AMD Radeon GPU using Xen I get the error that it is already in use. When I plug a DVI into the GPU, I see several startup-related messages. Is there any way to fix this? Thanks
<slnls> ikonia: anything I tried until now did not help but show a black screen all time. thanks for your answers
<patie> why i dont see keyboard language switcher in xfce/ubuntu ? help please
<ikonia> slnls: so not even a bios message or anything ?
<slnls> ikonia: sadly: No.
<ikonia> slnls: it sounds like your hardware is dead then
<slnls> ikonia: just, what i thought. which one might it be? gpu-related?
<ikonia> slnls: no idea, take it to a repair shop
<lucien> slnls: we can't diagnose your system from the internet, you could try ##hardware, but I'm sure they will tell you the same.
<lucien> also ikonia, please read pm (:
<pdvyas> slnls: Just curious, what GPU do you have ? Do the fancy dual ones which switch discrete/dedicated ?
<pamccabe> can someone tell me how to open a terminal session from ubuntu 12.10?
<slnls> well thanks so far. hoped someone could tell me my laptop still lives. *cries* thanks. it is a nvidia 9300m. 4 years old and run very hot all the time.
<dufa> pamccabe,  ctrl alt t is default
<Tech-1> slnls>  try a live cd, if you still have no graphics, perhaps your lamp is out
<slnls> pamccabe: press alt+ctrl+F1
<pamccabe> thanks guys
<dufa> pamccabe, that too , use alt+ctrl+f7 to get back the gui
<slnls> pamccabe: press alt+ctrl+F7 to get back to X11
<pamccabe> great info thanks, very new to linux
<slnls> pamccabe: you are welcome
<dufa> pamccabe, welcome to the community
<pamccabe> very informative and friendly, glad to be part of it
<Dead-i> Anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<craniumslows> Anyone know of any utilities to import itunes playlists ?
<Dead-i> [20:00:50] <Dead-i>	 When attempting to passthrough my AMD Radeon GPU using Xen I get the error that it is already in use. When I plug a DVI into the GPU, I see several startup-related messages. Is there any way to fix this? Thanks
<CoreyBR> sup guys
<Dead-i> hi
<CoreyBR> good afternoon
<CoreyBR> :)
<Bassguy> Howdy
<craniumslows> hola
<craniumslows> hows it going?
<Dead-i> Hmmm, weird, thru my GPU card I'm getting messages like "[5.694076] Initialising USB Mass Storage Driver..."
<Dead-i> Probably why XEN says the GPU card is in use :/
<ikonia> Dead-i: why do you think that has anything to do with your graphis card ?
<craniumslows> google winns thanks anyway
<Dead-i> ikonia: I don't. I need to stop Ubuntu Server from using my graphics card in that way so Xen allows me to passthru to it, from what I gather.
<ikonia> Dead-i: in what way ?
<Dead-i> ikonia: Ubuntu Server is using my graphics card for mssages like "Adding 16719868k swap on /dev/mapper/server-swap_1-" etc, which is probably why Xen can't passthrough to it - when I try booting the VM it says that it couldn't find the PCI device because either it doesn't exist or its in use.
<ikonia> Dead-i: why do you think that ?
<ikonia> Dead-i: your graphics card is nothing to do with /dev/mapper/server-swap
<GunArm> i'm still having some kind of trouble running an executable as a user (due to permissions or something) can someone help me understand how this can happen? http://pastebin.com/fGm5zbAF
<Dead-i> ikonia: It doesn't, it's just that atm coming from the DVI slot on my graphics card are messages that appear at boot, like the message saying its adding swap, or recognising usb storage devices, etc
<ikonia> GunArm: the commands not in that directory
<GunArm> ikonia: ?? didn't you see that I ls'ed the directory and showed that it is indeed there?
<ikonia> Dead-i: those storage messages have nothing to do with your graphics card
<ikonia> GunArm: look at what it's calling
<ikonia> GunArm: something isn't found
<Dead-i> ikonia: The messages are coming through to my graphics card though, so surely this makes my graphics card "in-use"?
<ikonia> Dead-i: errr yes, you have a monitor plugged into your graphics card /
<ikonia> ?
<Dead-i> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Dead-i: so you card....is in use, it's driving your monitor
<raffaele> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<montanha> Dead-i: everything you see in your screen is because of your graphic card
<Dead-i> ikonia: montanha: Xen said the PCI device was in-use even when my monitor wasn't connected :S
<Dead-i> I'm so confused. XD
<ikonia> Dead-i: even if your monitor isn't actually connected, the console is still spawned to it
<pdvyas> GunArm: Can you try doing `sudo su ventrilo -` ; then you'll get a shell and try  `ls -la /usr/bin/ventrilo_srv`
<pdvyas> GunArm: Can you try doing `sudo su ventrilo -` ; then you'll get a shell and try  `ls -la /usr/bin/ventrilo_srv`
<Dead-i> ikonia: How can I have the console stop spawning to it though?
<ikonia> Dead-i: you need to look at what's going on at init
<Dead-i> ikonia: How do I do that? :)
<ikonia> Dead-i: why are you running xen ?
<ikonia> Dead-i: what are you trying to achieve ?
<Dead-i> ikonia: Virtual machines where one of them passes through to the graphics card
<CrazyZurfer> My pc got stucked, while watching a video, is there a way to close all programs?
<CrazyZurfer> Or something like crtl alt supr
<slnls> CrazyZurfer: alt+strg+F1, login. then sudo shutdown -h now
<ikonia> Dead-i: ok, so at init the console is associated to a device, in this case it's your video card, you need to change that, but be aware, once you do that, all output will be gone
<slnls> CrazyZurfer: shutdowns the whole pc with save message to processes
<CrazyZurfer> Strg?
<slnls> strg=german ctrl.
<montanha> Cntl
<montanha> Cntl
<montanha> sorry
<GunArm> pdvyas: http://pastebin.com/DvCawzMy
<Muphrid> -h will shutdown
<CrazyZurfer> Another way?
<slnls> Muphrid: will need "now" or nothing happens
<slnls> CrazyZurfer: well, you are typing on it?
<Muphrid> CrazyZurfer: you can try with -r (reboot) or kill the gnome-session PID or whatever session youre using
<CrazyZurfer> Okay
<Dead-i> ikonia: I will still be able to access the console through the onboard graphics on my motherboard though, right?
<CrazyZurfer> I'm in the console
<CrazyZurfer> Any way to close the progress but not shutdown computer
<ikonia> Dead-i: if you bind the console to that device, yes
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: killall -u $USER
<pdvyas> GunArm: `head /usr/bin/ventrilo_srv` , maybe something at line#3 in the file is throwing the error
<ActionParsnip> CrazyZurfer: will log you off
<montel> ubuntu sucks so bad with gnome 3 now :( rip
<CrazyZurfer> Thanks, that worked
<ActionParsnip> montel: you don't have to use Gnome.....
<ActionParsnip> montel: so your statement makes no sense.
<Dead-i> ikonia: How do I do this? :)
<InfiniteByte> montel: try gnome-session-fallback
<ikonia> Dead-i: I'd have to look at this, as it's normally set in the init, but I'm not sure with upstart
<slnls> ActionParsnip: well, it is either xubuntu or something else. so not exactly ubuntu. am i right?
<montel> ActionParsnip, if i dont use gnome then its really not ubuntu is it. i use xubuntu. i think i'm just going to switch to debian.
<CrazyZurfer> I use xubuntu
<CrazyZurfer> And i like it
<ActionParsnip> slnls montel: they are the same base and kubuntu and xubuntu are equally as supported as ubuntu
<pdvyas> GunArm: Sorry, I may be wrong about that. but still fire that, will confirm that we're able to read the file.
<montel> okay, the defualt ubuntu sucks*
<GunArm> pdvyas: yeah the file seems binary
<GunArm> although interesting about that 3 in the error
<ActionParsnip> montel: fine, don't use it. Nobody is forcing yoou
<InfiniteByte> montel: by default ubuntu uses unity
<ActionParsnip> montel: I think a lot in the default ubuntu sucks. I just remove it and install what I prefer. If every user came to the channel stating what they hated, it wouldn't be very productive. Would it?
<ActionParsnip> InfiniteByte: Unity is a shell for Gnome. Unity doesn't replace Unity
<ActionParsnip> Unity doesn't replace gnome
<montel> Yeah, thats true its just ive been using ubuntu ever since it first came out.. i miss when they just updated and fixed things in releases not overhauled the damn thing every 6 months
<pdvyas> GunArm: that 3 is because, it's the third command in the shell, or, the 3rd line of stdin or something..
<ActionParsnip> montel: Lubuntu and Xubuntu desktop functionality is largely unchanged
<InfiniteByte> montel: that might be, but unity and gnome 3 are different things
<ikonia> GunArm: it's probably linked against a library that isn't present
<montel> ActionParsnip, yeah that's why i'm sticking to xubuntu. InfiniteByte: they both suck
<CrazyZurfer> Go debian then
<GunArm> ikonia: i dont suppose theres any way to figure out what library that would be?
<ActionParsnip> montel: use what you wish. Again, if evrybody reeled of what they thought sucked, the channel would be ineffective
<InfiniteByte> montel: i agree on that, but you don't have to use them
<GunArm> ikonia: lots of people use this software and I downloaded the most recent version
<ikonia> GunArm: ldd the binary and look at what's missing
<GunArm> ikonia, not a dynamic executable
<Dead-i> ikonia: Ok thanks
<ikonia> GunArm: so, check what it's linked against
<montel> CrazyZurfer, i will eventually
<abailarri> Hello. Has anyone used ekiga? I get an error in my account and I can not fix it.
<xxllxxll> ciao
<xxllxxll> !list
<ubottu> xxllxxll: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dufa> abailarri, what kind of error
<abailarri> dufa, In accounts I see this message on my account: Could not register. Error in transport. And I see in the main window that says: Could not register (my account)
<GunArm> ikonia: here is me attempting to figure out what it could link to (if I am doing it wrong let me know) http://pastebin.com/s989pg9T  also notice that for my normal user I can run it as sudo but not without
<pdvyas> GunArm: can you give the output of `uname -a` ? Are you trying to run a 64bit binary on 32bit system ? x86_64 on i386 ?
<pdvyas> ‰
<GunArm> i think that is it
<ikonia> s incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<ikonia> there is the key
<GunArm> Linux mainframe 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:29:15 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<GunArm> hmm so http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: can you ping the server?
<GunArm> i guess they just dont support 64 bit linux
<dufa> abailarri, hmm, I havent used ekiga very extensively and the error message is quite wague, nothing comes to mind from the top of my head, I'll look around
<ikonia> they would if there was 32bit compatability libraries on your system
<sachael> anyone know of a filebrowser with a built-in terminal that is synced with the folder view? or a way I can hack together something like this?
<GunArm> installing ia32-libs
<GunArm> terminals are surprisingly hard to write
<pamccabe> is ubuntu 12.10 secure? or have a firewall to turn on? cant find anything like windows firewall.
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: use TAB ;)
<ActionParsnip> pamccabe: yes its secure
<sjoerd_> @sachael: maybe something like this http://shuffleos.com/3283/integrate-ubuntu-terminal-in-nautilus-file-browser-with-nautilus-terminal/
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | pamccabe
<ubottu> pamccabe: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<pamccabe> ill take a look at those links, thanks
<pdvyas> sachael: Dolphin does it when you press F4, I think
<jintux> hello
<sjoerd_> hi
<GunArm> ikonia: pdvyas: installing ia32_libs got me past that issue, thanks
<jintux> ubuntu is a very nice linux system
<jintux> just needed to tell anyone!
<sjoerd_> haha...
<Dead-i> Does anyone know how to have the startup init scripts' output go to a different display rather than my dedicated graphics card?
<ikonia> Dead-i: some bios's let you change the default video card
<Dead-i> ikonia: I've already changed the primary adapter. It worked for the actual command line itself, but it doesn't appear to have affected the init scripts
<ikonia> Dead-i: the actual command line ?
<ikonia> Dead-i: that doesn't make any sense what you are saying
<pdvyas> ikonia, Dead-i means the kernel messages (when you boot), I guess
<ikonia> pdvyas: lets let him explain what he means
<SaFi2266> hi folks
<studious> hey buddy
<Dead-i> ikonia: The command line shell was originally going to the graphics card too. When I changed the Primary Display Adapter in the BIOS, the command line went to the onboard graphics instead (which is what I wanted). However, the startup init scripts output are still going to the graphics card rather than the onboard graphics
<ikonia> Dead-i: again, I'm sorry that doesn't make any sense
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys when I installed mint it messed up my windows install, it now says invalid EFI file path when I try to boot into windows. I have launched boot-repair and it says to create a 1MB partition of unformatted file system and flag it as bios_grub
<sgt-hagger> I have done this now and it still says to do it
<ikonia> sgt-hagger: please take it to mint support
<ikonia> !mint | sgt-hagger
<ubottu> sgt-hagger: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SaFi2266> my ubuntu is too slow 12.04 lts desktop
<sjoerd_> SaFi2266: Maybe you need to upgrade your pc
<sgt-hagger> ikonia: Yeah but this happened to me when I installed Ubuntu also, so I think it can be fixed the same way.
<Dead-i> Ummmmmm
<ikonia> sgt-hagger: please take it to mint support
<SaFi2266> my laptop is dell inspiron 5110 with corei3 and 4gb ram
<sgt-hagger> Okay, but they've been ignoring me up to now.
<ikonia> sgt-hagger: thanks
<Dead-i> ikonia: BEFORE I changed the "Primary Display Adapter" setting in the BIOS, the Ubuntu Server command line shell (like the login, pass, etc) was appearing on the graphics card. The init scripts' output would flash on the graphics card screen first though.
<sjoerd_> SaFi2266: You should do more diagnosis first :) Run top in a Terminal to see if anything is hogging CPU time. You can also see there how much swap is in use; if you're heavily swapping your system will crawl. iostat -k 5 or similar (from the sysstat package) will show you if your disks are overloaded. That should do for starters
<Dead-i> ikonia: AFTER I changed the Primary Display Adapter, the Ubuntu Server command line shell was appearing on the on-board graphics. The init scripts' output just stayed on the graphics card screen though
<JRThump> Is there any place to get good info about what CPUs/hardward platforms that are well supported by Ubuntu. I am specifically thinking about these ultra light laptops. Would like to carry one such with me on motorcycle trips...
<ActionParsnip> SaFi2266: what video chip?
<sjoerd_> JRThump: Google??
<k1l> !hcl | JRThump
<ubottu> JRThump: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DJones> !hcl | JRThump
<SaFi2266> Thnx Dead-i
<Dead-i> Wha
<Dead-i> SaFi2266: I think you mean sjoerd_ :P :)
<ActionParsnip> SaFi2266: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143791/notebook-dell-inspiron-n5110-overheating-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<JRThump> ok thx guys
<Mr_VOA2> is anyone here expert with fb?
<yarre> Is Intels "Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework" supported under Linux?
<lonewulf85> Could anyone explain why when I try to install Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 with the following partition setup one 30Gb / for my root, one 284Gb /home and one 6Gb swap it somehow fails to install GRUB?
<andy000> hi
<ikonia> lonewulf85: how many hard disks do you have ?
<Mr_VOA2> anyone expert with facebook here?
<lonewulf85> ikonia: I have one 320 Gb drive.
<ikonia> Mr_VOA2: no-one, just ubuntu here
<k1l> Mr_VOA2: that is a ubuntu support, not a facebook support here
<ikonia> lonewulf85: where are you telling it to install grub to ?
<lonewulf85> ikonia: I am using a usb to install and I always tell it to install to /dev/sda
<antreas29patra> hi
<k1l> Mr_VOA2: so if that is a ubuntu support issue, go ahead and ask your question.
<ikonia> lonewulf85: ok, so /dev/sda is probably being assigned to the USB disk
<arooni-mobile> how can i delete all files in a given directory with size = 0 ?
<Mr_VOA2> hello how is everyone doing?
<Mr_VOA2> Mery Christmas
<lonewulf85> ikonia: My USB comes up as /dev/sdb
<Mr_VOA2> is anyone expert on facebook use here?
<DJones> Mr_VOA2: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<CoreyBR> hi guys
<CoreyBR> :)
<Mr_VOA2> sorry wrong chan
<CoreyBR> anyone need help?
<ikonia> lonewulf85: that's interesting, I'm a little surprised by that, where are you seeing/checking that
<ActionParsnip> CoreyBR: ask and see
<lonewulf85> ikonia: This time for the second install attempt today I saw that my installer said "Grub force floppy false forced "/dev/sda" grub2 install successfully" Maybe it worked this time.
<slixz85> does anyone know of an ubuntu minimal install that contains wifi drivers and a gui?
<ikonia> slixz85: no.....as it wouldn't be a mininal install then
<ikonia> it would be ubuntu desktop....
<ActionParsnip> slixz85: the mini install is text only, you could customize the ISO and add the drivers you need
<JRThump> Just one thing about grub boot problems. I had a problem when I had a new SSD and it failed to boot GRUB but windows did start ok from same disk. Thought it was due to Asus EFI BIOS. I reinstalled about 20 times and i tried MSDOS partition table, GPT partition table, grub flag, and different EFI partitioning schemes, but in the end the problem was silly! It was the SATA cable that was...
<JRThump> ...probably not sitting tight enough and it was strange because it worked if I installed Windows(!) In the end i just switched to a new cable (one of those that "locks" and voila it works like a charm).
<slixz85> ikonia, ActionParsnip ok. i just am in a spot where i can only use wifi. so that would be an issue. is their anything lighter even than bodhi any1 knows of. i know it sounds crazy but my pc is old
<slixz85> bodhi runs ok. but i want even smaller iso
<JRThump> So...make sure to check sata cable :-)
<ActionParsnip> slixz85: lubuntu
<ikonia> slixz85: how old ?
<ActionParsnip> slixz85: tinycore isn't ubuntu but is very small
<slixz85> 2004 or so
<slixz85> i know... i just am so used to ubuntu/debian tht is what i need
<ActionParsnip> slixz85: use minimal over a wired connection and install fluxbox, slim and wicd and you will have a very light OS
<slixz85> wicd is lighter than nm-applet?
<slixz85> i guess i will have to find a way to hook to up to ethernet. i am just sharingf neighbords wifi
<andy000> I have a source.tar.gz file without .dsc file. Can I compile the file with pbuilder?
<ActionParsnip> slixz85: what wifi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> andy000: is there no PPA for the app?
<slixz85> Belkin Components F7D1101 Basic Wireless USB Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8188SU]
<slixz85>  which uses the r8712u driver
<andy000> no
<lonewulf85> I am used to gnome I have tried KDE/XFCE and enlightenment, Could anyone tell me whether there has been major improvements with KDE since Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> slixz85: if you customise the ISO, you can add the driver and it will be used in the minimal installer
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: I'd say so
<slixz85> ActionParsnip, is it like one file i need since i know the driver or how would i find it to include?
<nardev> Could you suggest me some simple application for reading from GPS module? I just need simple data, like position coordinates, speed, altitude etc. Modules are 1. SieraGobi 3000 and Some other device connected via BT.
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: you could even drop the DE and just use the window manager on its own :)
<lonewulf85> ActionParsnip: Could you give any examples?
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: http://kde.org/   shows the changes and in order
<andy000> ActionParsnip there's a git repo
<lonewulf85> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<andy000> ActionParsnip http://people.freedesktop.org/~dbn/evince-browser-plugin/
<ActionParsnip> andy000: I've not used git, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<ActionParsnip> may help
<ichigo-roku> Hi
<dr_willis> hello
<lucien> I just burned a data disc with brasero, everything went fine, except when I mount it, it's a blank dvd :\
<ActionParsnip> lucien: tried it in a different system?
<Argafal> Hi, I'm looking for a Ubuntu 12.10 installer to fit on a CD-R.
<lucien> ActionParsnip: no..
<ichigo-roku> I wanted to configure dual screen on my nvidia but unity stops to start so I deleted the dual screen mode on my xorg but unity still won't start
<ActionParsnip> lucien: try other burning apps too, like xfburn :)
<lucien> it looks like data is written to it
<dr_willis> ichigo-roku:  hmm. twinview works fine here on my nvidia systems.
<freshstart> does anybody know a program that assigns a command in mouse buttons?
<DJones> Argafal: Its no longer designed to fit on a cd, you could try the minimal install which downloads most of the software from the internet during installation
<dr_willis> ichigo-roku:  what release of ubuntu?
<ichigo-roku> 12.10
<lucien> ActionParsnip: going to try it on a windows machine, thanks
<dr_willis> ichigo-roku:  i even hot plug in my 2nd monitor and it enables twinview automatically
<dr_willis> ichigo-roku:  does unity start for the guest user? try adding a new user. see if it works for them
<Argafal> DJones: thanks.
<dufa> Argafal, the minimal release can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ichigo-roku> Okay
<Argafal> dufa: yes, that should work.
<Dead-i> still haven't found anything online about having init scripts go to a different display - google is not my friend today :(
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: Since I didn't see your original question, would you mind repeating it?
<ichigo-roku> dr_willis, it didn't work with other users
<lonewulf85> ikonia: Moment of truth hopefully I do not get a grub error.
<ichigo-roku> Weird because on my arch I had no problem
<ichigo-roku> The command "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" tells me that I don't have composite extension
<dr_willis> ichigo-roku:  how about the guest user. or a newly made user.
<lucien> I made a DVD with brasero, everything went fine, except it's blank
<lucien> tried it on a windows machine
<lonewulf85> ikonia: Yes success no errors this time thank for the brainstorming. Live long and prosper.
<ichigo-roku> dr_willis, it didn't work with other users
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: if it doesn't work, then everything didn't go fine... When burning, did you make sure to close the session on the disc?
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: Sure - in my BIOS I set the "Primary Display Adapter" so it would use my Onboard graphics instead of my Dedicated Radeon graphics. Although the Ubuntu server command line is using my onboard graphics, various init.d related messages are appearing on the graphics card on startup. Is there any way to stop these messages from appearing?
<riderplus> on Gnome 3.7.3 guake has no transparency (ubuntu 12.10) even though it's set to be transparent (70%)
<freshstart> does anybody know a program that assigns a command in mouse buttons?
<riderplus> also the notification conflict has not been solved
<lucien> pragmaticenigma: I'm pretty sure it did closed the disc.
<riderplus> I have to disable pop up notification in guake otherwise it doesn't start
<riderplus> at startup I mean
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: Okay, just a thought.
<lucien> I only have 1 disc left and I really need to backup my data, what do I do?
<Ray2> lucien..did you md5sum the iso
<riderplus> ...and it crashes when I try to change the keyboard layout
<riderplus> cool
<lucien> Ray2: It wasn't an iso..
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: There really is no harm in those messages. What is likely happening is the kernel is just saying I see some hardware, but I can't use it.  The messages really can't be turned off unless you want to re-combile your own kernel
<joey8> lucien→ cloud / mem stick ?
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: *compile
<lucien> joey8: I'd preffer to have it on a disc though.. bad experiences with cloud inb4.
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: Hmm, Xen is saying that I can't passthrough to the graphics card because its "in-use", any idea how I could fix this? I had a feeling the messages were to do with it. The messages are things like adding swap, registering usb storage, etc
<joey8> if you aint got a disk then you aint gonna backup... sorry ヅ
<lucien> joey: I only have one left ;-;
<lucien> joey8*
<joey8> lucien→ i dunno how you gonna do it then
<joey8> lucien→ just backup as much as you can and cross your fingres
<fearphage> Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/9942d27ccba5ec6bbfe6 3.5.0-21-generic
<lucien> ... joey8: I'm basically just trying to write a data disc..
<lucien> and it didn't work. forget about the backup.. I need to write a disc.. joey8
<joey8> lucien→ have you gone thru the zip/tar ideas?
<lucien> joey8: what do you mean?
<d4rkh4nd> Does anyone know the reasone for kdialog's --password if you cant call it later in the script ?
<joey8> lucien→ compress your files via tar or zip or similar
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: Perhaps Xen is trying to utilize the Radeon graphics, but because of the way you have configured BIOS, the BIOS is stopping the commands from reaching the Radeon.  I'm only guessing here, but I think most setups like yours send all graphics card commands to one chip.  When high end graphics are needed, the onboard graphics opens the gate and lets the commands "pass through" to the other graphics chip
<lucien> joey8: there is no other way? ;-;
<lucien> guess I'm going to have to try that then ;-; thanks joey8
<ichigo-roku> dr_willis, problem solved, I don't know why but I had this line : Option "Composite" "Disable" instead of Option "Composite" "Enable"
<joey8> lucien→ ok your welcome matey
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: Thanks :)
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: What settings in the BIOS could I change to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> lucien: try another app. I have never had success with Brasero
<lucien> ActionParsnip: what did you have success with?
<dr_willis> ichigo-roku:  my twinview seems to work even without an xorg.conf file at all these days. ;)
<ActionParsnip> lucien: xfburn is pretty solid imho
<lucien> ActionParsnip: I'm going to try, thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: There really arn't any unless you intened to use the Radeon card.  They are just warning messages, not errors.  My computer spits out 30 warnings about a USB port not working every few seconds. It does not affect the performance or connectivitiy of my USB devices.  Just annoying when your trying to read through logs.  Thats why learning to use grep is very handing when reading through your log files
<lucien> ActionParsnip: should I still try to tar it tough?
<dr_willis> pragmaticenigma:  i had a flakey webcam on a laptop - caused the kernel to flood the logs/dmesg - a setting at the top of /etc/sysctl.conf quited it down.
<pragmaticenigma> dr_willis: for me it's just a bad USB port on a 5 port USB2.0 PCI card.  I don't use it anymore since all my systems now have on board USB 2.0
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: I intend on using the Radeon card for passingthrough a virtual machine's screen but Xen claims its in-use. I'm not sure how to make it so its not "in-use".
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: Ah, you can't do that
<ActionParsnip> lucien: why not, you can burn any file you like
<lucien> ActionParsnip: the discs that brasero failed at burning.. were they still usable?
<lucien> ok thanks ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> lucien: are the rewritables?
<lucien> it says DVD-R not DVD-RW so I guess not.
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: If you put the disc back in and try to burn to it, will brasero burn?
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: Rather, try to write to it again?
<lucien> pragmaticenigma, well it says it's blank.
<lucien> pragmaticenigma, yet it looks like it's written
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: Right, but will brasero allow you to try and burn to it again?
<lucien> pragmaticenigma: let me try
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: Is this on a laptop or full desktop?
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: desktop
<lucien> pragmaticenigma: brasero still allows me to burn it
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: Do you have a monitor hooked up to both graphics cards?
<lucien> pragmaticenigma: and I didn't check leave the disc open at first.
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: I keep switching the cable between both the dedi graphics card and the onboard
<fearphage> bekks: are you still around?
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: Well It appears that brasero didn't burn so at least you don't have a coaster.  I personally gave up on brasero a long time ago and switched to xfburn. I found it easier to use and less problematic.
<lucien> pragmaticenigma: thanks, but if it doesn't work, why is it still rolled with the latest ubuntu?
<hangdeadman> Can I repartiotion free space from my ubuntu partition and then install wondows along side the pre existing ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: switching the cable is not a good idea. You can accidentally burn out your graphics chips.  And it's possible that each time you go back and forth, X is automatically switching the primary display.
<milamber> hangdeadman: yes
<hangdeadman> milamber: how?
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: Because they opted for a burning program that works for most people.
<milamber> hangdeadman: step 1, make backups, step 2 resize partition using a livecd/usb with gparted, step 3, install windows, step 4 - fix grub
<dr_willis> dont skip step 1
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: Both programs are just wrappers around the actual programs that are used for burning.  They just may implement the burning process differently which makes the difference.
<lucien> ok thanks pragmaticenigma
<hangdeadman> what is a good way to backup ubuntu? And How do I fix grub?
<milamber> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<milamber> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<joey8> hangdeadman→ lucky backup is really good. simple, clean and does a really good job using rsync
<CoreyBR> i migrated from windows to ubuntu linux and its way better lol
<CoreyBR> i've never seen my notebook this fast
<CoreyBR> LOL
<ActionParsnip> CoreyBR: it  can be faster with a lighter DE, but stick with what you have for now :)
<guntbert> CoreyBR: glad that you are happy :) - but this channel is for support - Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<maurys> ciao a tutti
<CoreyBR> no but if anyone need help i'm here for it, i'm not a pro but i know a few things, i'll be glad to help the community
<ActionParsnip> CoreyBR: always appreciated :)
<CoreyBR> is there any channel to chat?
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: Yeah I"m going to be keeping it in the dedi graphics card now, if I can get this working
<CoreyBR> about ubuntu, SOs and stuff
<serp_> significant others?
<lucien> should I use write mode TAO or SAO?
<guntbert> CoreyBR: #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat and #ubuntu-discuss for more serious discussions
<zenlike> Anyone willing to help an X newbie with information about persisting programs between X sessions?
<serp_> is it possible, zenlike ?
<bmercer> how do I disable the built in keyboard shortcuts like mod4+M and mod4+e?
<dr_willis> zenlike:  clarify what you want to do exactly.
<dr_willis> bmercer:  if its a compiz shortcut. you may need to use the ccsm tool to edit the plugin settings thats using the keys.
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zenlike> I use XMonad with Xubuntu.  I'd like to have it so that when I log into an XMonad session, desktop 1 is a web browser and terminal, desktop 2 is emacs, and desktop 3 is irc client
<zenlike> I am not sure if it is possible, so just throwing it out there to the hive mind :)
<dr_willis> zenlike:  i belive xmondads startup stuff has that sort of option/features. but you would have to check the xmonad docs.
<lucien> welp xfburn won't do anything to the disc ;-;
<dr_willis> thats just auto-starting apps... Not a'persistant' program btween x sessions
<dr_willis> zenlike:  its possible xmonad reads the  ~/.config/autostart/ files also.. but im not sure about that
<zenlike> dr_willis:  Yeah I think I need a .xsession file (?).  Would it even be possible to persist programs like that (ala Virtual Box's saved state, but on my native Linux)?
<dr_willis> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Frequently_asked_questions#Startup_programs
<lucien> what can I do? :(
<thufir_> if a DVD is 4.3GB, and I divide that by ten, for ten slices of backup with DAR, how many MB per slice?  Ten slices of 430MB?  Or is some base 2 math involved?
<dr_willis> zenlike:  if you want X apps to stay running in the background, you woul dhave to do some work with VNC. is the only way i know of.
<zenlike> dr_willis:  you rock thanks
<bmercer> dr_willis: I looked at this, is it possible it's a dash thing?
<dr_willis> bmercer:  its possible - i dont even know what those hotkeys do,.
<dr_willis> not sure what mod4 is. ;)
<bmercer> the windows key ;)
<bmercer> when I do that it tries to search my music collection
<dr_willis> Normally thats called the 'super key' :)
<bmercer> so it is a compiz thing then?
<dr_willis> super-e does nothing here,
<dr_willis> super-m does go to the dash to the music search field
<bmercer> yeah, I'm trying to map that to toggle maximize vertical because I have my memory management mapped that way already ;)
<dr_willis> press and hold the super key. and it shows the shortcuts list... super-m -> the music lens
<dr_willis> i dont see anything for Super-E
<bmercer> I already mapped that one
<bmercer> and I do see that super-m is mapped to dash
<dr_willis> ive never noticed or tried to remap the dash shortcuts
<blami> bmercer: it should be compiz thing
<bmercer> yeah, there are system key mappings, and I can do those
<bmercer> blami: ok, I'll keep looking
<blami> bmercer: you will need advanced settings for compiz
<ActionParsnip> super+w is groovy
<bmercer> ccsm
<Salmon> Hello, there seems to be a bug in glib 2.32 which I'm trying to avoid by downgrading to 2.31 but I don't know how, since apt and synaptic only show a 2.32 version. Does anyone know how I can accomplish this?
<blami> bmercer: exactly
<blami> bmercer: but I have found that some mappings cannot be overriden
<bmercer> blami: craziness
<dr_willis> Not supriseing really.
<bmercer> why is that?
 * dr_willis notices Super-TAB selects the left side panel stuff.....  learned somthing
<sheerun> Is there any tutorial / wiki how to create safe unix environment for tools like http://tryruby.org/ ?
<dr_willis> They basically decided to grab theuse of the Super Key for Unity management.
<dr_willis> theres dozens of other things that are hard coded into unity as well that ive seen over the  last few releases
<alcaprawn> why am i getting this when i try to run my mpd Daemon?
<alcaprawn> ** (mpd:17321): CRITICAL **: option parsing failed: Unknown option --create
<alcaprawn> the command im running is mpd --create-db to make the music libary.
<alcaprawn> all folders and permissions seem to be right?
<alcaprawn> any mpd expert care to help its driving me insane!
<poz> hello, when i type su in a terminal and my password, it says authentication failure. anyone might know whyl?
<dr_willis> alcaprawn:  seems to me its saying thats not a proper option
<dr_willis> poz:  who are you su'ing to?
<alcaprawn> you typed the wrong password poz.
<alcaprawn> its in the man pages dr_willis
<poz> i am trying to get into root
<dr_willis> cli-command-becomes-verb.. ;)
<bekks> !root | poz
<ubottu> poz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dr_willis> poz:  you dont use su to get to root.. use sudo
<poz> but i only set one password and i did not type it in wrong
<ActionParsnip> poz: run:    sudo -i
<alcaprawn> or sudo -s?
<blami> dr_willis: yeah some things are hardcoded. I think they want unity almost unconfigurable which is good on one side for giving support but on the other bad in these cases
<dr_willis> alcaprawn:  thats how im reading the error message.    'Unknown option --create' it seems its NOT getting the rest of the option
<poz> what does su do then?
<ActionParsnip> poz: its to (s)witch (u)ser
<dr_willis> poz:  switfch to other users if you really needed to.
<poz> oh i see
<dr_willis> you dont su to root in ubuntu. you use sudo
<poz> thank you
<artichoku> the only time i use su is once after a fresh install: su passwd
<poz> i see
<artichoku> and that's it
<poz> what is the do for?
<blami> artichoku: same here
<dr_willis> and setting root password is not needed. ;)
<dr_willis> super-user-do
<blami> poz: to make sudo instead of su? :D
<dr_willis> ;P
<poz> haha thanks blami
<ActionParsnip> poz: users in the sudo group can use sudo to run commands when they need root access.
<poz> i have also wondered what the apt stands for in apt-get
<blami> I wonder what's the future of unity with all this touch craziness
<Muphrid> advanced packaging tool
<dr_willis> Awsome Packageing Tool. ;P
<bekks> another...:P
<poz> lol i am so confused, is it awesome or advanced. or what ever I want it to be?
<poz> :P
<dr_willis> nah, Apt has to stand for 'APT Packageing Tool'  ;)
<bekks> acronymed packaging tool :P
<blami> afaik A is for APT
<ActionParsnip> poz: why does it matter?
<poz> no
<Muphrid> actually Another packaging tool
<blami> as it was created in those days when having recursive acronyme was cool
<poz> lol
<poz> are those days over?
<poz> i hope not
<dr_willis> the good old days.
<blami> poz: yes
<dufa> like php
<poz> noooo
<dr_willis> Now everything has to have cutsy names ;) or vague common names...
<poz> how did that happen?
 * dr_willis still wants to know when a Directory became a 'Folder'
<pragmaticenigma> lucien: So it still doesn't appear to be burning anything?
<blami> they transformed to days of 'yet another' things and then to '-ng' thing days
<b14d3> dr_willis: Because of the picture that has commonly been associated with it
<Acoustyk> Is this the right channel for support?
<dr_willis> Acoustyk:  yes. Ask away
<blami> dr_willis: it was introduced by m$ afaik
<dr_willis> b14d3:  grandkids  dont even know what that icon is. ;) they dident know what a manilla-folder even was..
<b14d3> dr_willis: Methinks there is a deeper problem there lol
<dr_willis> To them a folder is a '3 ring binder' ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: interesting stuff http://superuser.com/questions/169457/directory-vs-folder
<dr_willis> ;)
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: I don't believe there is anyway to actually give a virtual machine access to the bare metal (access to the graphics card) ... Most of the time you would use a viewer to "view" the virtualized machine (such as VNC or RDP)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: could just call them files ;)
<blami> dufa: doesn't php stand for some really indian weirdo phrase like 'personal home page'?
<dr_willis> everything is a file! ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: exactly
<dr_willis> lets start taking terms from MMORPGS. ;P
<dr_willis> Or biological terms..
<blami> ActionParsnip: unixbeard decloaks?
<blami> :)
<pragmaticenigma> Dead-i: For instance I run a virtualized X session on VNC so that I can view a remote desktop session on my server which doubles as a media player
<poz> here i thought it was all 1's and 0's
<freshstart> do i have to install a gpu driver in wine?
<freshstart> should*
<dufa> blami: I think php is for php hypertext processor
<Acoustyk> I have a Broadcom BCM4321 Wireless card that isn't working
<blami> dufa: aha that's so 1998 :D
<pragmaticenigma> dufu: blami : PHP = Pre Hypertext Processor
<Acoustyk> So far as I can tell I have all the correct wl drivers installed
<dufa> : ) i'll be leaving, have good day
<Acoustyk> Any idea?
<artichoku> Acoustyk
<artichoku> can you please elaborate
<sbe> hi
<Khaos> Hey all, my irc for backtrack is not working as it should, but regardless, does anyone know if, when installing Backtrack in Vbox, you set the version of Linux as other linux, or do you set it as a specific type of linux?
<Acoustyk> artichoku: Basically I'm fixing my friends computer which had Ubuntu installed on it. The card worked then. I've recently installed lubuntu and the BCM4321 Broadcom wireless card isn
<Acoustyk> t working by default
<sbe> i have overwriten my /usr/bin/env file how can i restore this?
<DJones> !backtrack | Khaos
<ubottu> Khaos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sbe> when opening a terminal i see this message "/usr/bin/env: No such file or directory -- bash (LoadError"
<Khaos> Djones: I know that, thank you. read; first line of what i said..
<blami> Khaos: it does not matter
<Acoustyk> I've googled for driver solutions but the terminal says that the drivers are already installed and I switched over in the software sources GUI
<Khaos> blami: thank you
<artichoku> Acoustyk: go to "Additional Hardware Drivers"
<artichoku> and look for STA or B43
<Acoustyk> ...loading
<artichoku> alternatively, you can go to synaptic package manager and install b43-fwcutter and firmware-fwcutter-installer
<Acoustyk> artichoku: I only see "Using Broadcom ...." and "Do not use the device" as options
<sbe> any help would be mostly appreciated
<blami> sbe: for further reference to lookup which package the file belongs to you can use dpkg -S /usr/bin/env
<jaccarmac> hey i have a pretty serious problem with a macbook air. can anyone help me out?
<Acoustyk> artichoku: It's an STA wireless driver
<blami> sbe: and then reinstall that package (which is coreutils in this case I believe)
<artichoku> and the STA driverdoesn't work at all?
<artichoku> or you're trying to use monitor mode
<artichoku> ?
<poz> anyone know how to download SWScanner?
<blami> sbe: to reinstall the package you can use 'apt-get install --reinstall <package_name>'
<Acoustyk> artichoku: the STA isn't working even though I've selected it. I'm not sure what you mean by monitor mode.
<sbe> great thanks "blami"
<artichoku> ok, open synaptic package manager
<bawig1> hello
<jaccarmac> hello? i need help with a macbook
<bekks> poz: What is it?
<bawig1> blah
<sbe> blami: worked, thanks very much
<poz> http://www.swscanner.org/
<poz> it does not seem to work
<DJones> jaccarmac: You'll need to explain the problem before anybody can offer advice
<jaccarmac> i'm getting a low-graphics error, i don't have a network connection, and i can't find out how to get into grub to get recovery mode
<jaccarmac> i just updated the kernel and the restart did this
<blami> jaccarmac: what model is it?
<jaccarmac> the latest 11-inch
<bawig1> I'm having problems with my ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS netbook. I'm using gnome shell and the network connections keep disappearing from the top of the screen
<Acoustyk> artichoku: may have to install it. Just a moment.
<poz> never mind, i think i got it
<jaccarmac> Unity has been replaced with Cinnamon, and OSX has been removed
<Acoustyk> artichoku: open now
<artichoku> Acoustyk: once you have synaptic package manager open, do a search for bcmwl-kernel-source and mark for removal, then find b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer and mark for installation
<jaccarmac> blami: i can get to a tty, but no luck with any graphics so far
<blami> jaccarmac: retina?
<blami> jaccarmac: those latest are not supported very well I think
<jaccarmac> macbook air, sorru
<jaccarmac> *sorry
<jaccarmac> so not retina
<blami> jaccarmac: my friend runs gentoo on 2012 mbp and he needs very latest kernel which needs to be compiled as it is not shipped in ubuntu repositories
<jaccarmac> blami: it's an air, not a pro. mid 2011
<artichoku> Acoustyk: after that's all done, you need to check and make sure the b43 driver isn't on your blacklist. to do so, in terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and make sure you don't see anything that says B43 or B43xx. if you find that in your blacklist, just add a # to the front of that line, then save your blacklist file and and reboot
<blami> jaccarmac: he was not able to make trackpad, wifi and thunderbolt work
<blami> jaccarmac: not sure what's the situation with air
<jaccarmac> blami: mine was working perfectly until about 10 minutes ago when the kernel updated
<jaccarmac> blami: it's booting into low-graphics, but can't do it, I have Cinnamon and no Unity
<blami> jaccarmac: a lot changed in i915 driver
<blami> jaccarmac: try to reboot it with 'nointremap i915.i915_enable_rc6=1' parameters
<blami> that usually helps on macs
<blami> jaccarmac: which version of kernel, 3.5?
<jaccarmac> blami: i can't get into grub. tried turning off the "hidden" options, but no luck
<jaccarmac> blami: 3.5.1-21
<jaccarmac> blami: 3.5.0-21
<jaccarmac> blami: the second one is the real one, why i typed the first i don't know
<Acoustyk> artichoku: Working on it...
<Acoustyk> artichoku: Synaptic is failing...
<artichoku> failing?
<Acoustyk> artichoku: Not connecting to the server for whatever reason
<blami> jaccarmac: i don't know how to get into bootloader on mac
<artichoku> ok then use terminal and do sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<jaccarmac> blami: all i have to do (i think) is get unity-greeter back. how can i connect to a network from tty
<artichoku> then do sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<blami> jaccarmac: it should be up already, network manager handles that
<jaccarmac> well, i only have tty, and the network is wep
<blami> jaccarmac: ah I forgot. That overpriced aluminium thingie does not have ethernet, right?
<blami> jaccarmac: wpa_supplicant then
<jaccarmac> just run that
<Acoustyk> artichoku: It's installing...
<artichoku> ok
<jaccarmac> blami: how can i use that?
<blami> jaccarmac: eh ... man wpa_supplicant
<Dead-i> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for all your help - I actually think I might have fixed it now, since I think I had to use Xen to make it pass-through-able.
<blami> jaccarmac: or if you have the connection already saved in nm
<blami> you can use nmcli
<jaccarmac> blami: how can i transfer the connection?
<blami> jaccarmac: do you see your connection when you type in 'nmcli con'?
<jaccarmac> blami:yes
<blami> gooood
<blami> jaccarmac: just type nmcli con up <id> where id is the text in column NAME. If it has whitespaces put doublequote it
<blami> jaccarmac: that should setup your connection
<Acoustyk> artichoku: It was blacklisted and I hashed it out
<Acoustyk> artichoku: Now just reboot?
<agent> Hi #ubuntu. I'm new here and I was looking for a good source for xchat information, commands and what not. Any help please? :)
<jaccarmac> blami: no suitable device found
<alcaprawn> agent what is u want to know?
<doug__> agent, google is your best friend
<alcaprawn> what is it *
<agent> Just commands and how to be safe
<alcaprawn> check out this mate.
<agent> I tried +x and unsure if it's working. Don't even know how to check :S
<alcaprawn> http://superuser.com/questions/244927/tor-irssi-ubuntu-10-10
<Acoustyk> artichoku: Yeah I need to reboot. If I don't get back on thanks a lot for your help. Seriously I need to get this to my friend tomorrow.
<alcaprawn> using irssi and tor to be annoymous
<robde> hello, is there a visual cli tool for setting owner and permission settings of files?
<alcaprawn> agent: no its not working.
<agent> is +i working?
<artichoku> does that mean it worked?
<artichoku> lol
<artichoku> oh he doesn't know yet
<alcaprawn> robe look on cli-apps.org
<agent> I'm she and no.. I don't know how to make it work... yet
<alcaprawn> robde: ^
<jaccarmac> hey, i'm trying to use nmcli to connect to a network, but im getting a no device error. is there a way to fix?
<blami> jaccarmac: it seems the new kernel also does not recognize your wifi device
<jaccarmac> ok, now im getting couldnt creating nmclient object.
<jaccarmac> i restarted the networking service
<jaccarmac> blami: well, that's just great :)
<lurk_> anyone have experience using unetbootin to locally mount an ISO to do a distro install? can you msg me, I have a couple questions
<Argafal> For an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor, which Ubuntu do I need to install, please?
<litropy> I have two monitors. Any chance I can tell the OS to switch audio to another source when I drag a movie to the other monitor?
<jaccarmac> any idea how to get ubuntu out of tty-only, low graphics error mode?
<Argafal> I'm asking because the i386 12.10 installer fails with a kernel panic, reproducible, on two identical AMD Athlon 64 3200+ systems. I guess it's fair to say that I can rule out a hardware error.
<blami> jaccarmac: can't you simply boot older kernel?
<jaccarmac> blami: how? my grub is only a flashing magenta screen
<blami> jaccarmac: hmpf
<Guest74013> hello
<blami> jaccarmac: what about external monitor?
<Guest74013> who can teach us
<Guest74013> hacking
<Guest74013> ,
<Guest74013> ,,,?
<jaccarmac> blami: i have no access to one
<bobolopolis> Argafal: that processor supports 64 bit, could try and see if it works
<Guest74013> hellooooooooooooo
<DJones> Guest74013: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<DJones> !hacking | Guest74013
<ubottu> Guest74013: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<blami> Guest74013: hacking as in modifying opensource software in Ubuntu to better suit user's needs?
<Guest74013> hyy
<Guest74013> f
<lurk_> blami: isn't that the definition of hacking?
<Guest74013> lurk_
<Guest74013> hello
<jaccarmac> lurk_: of course, modifying software in, say, debian, doesn't count, of course
<jaccarmac> :)
<xzased> hi, just a question regarding lvm: Can you create multiple volume groups in the same physical volume?
<sheerun> Is there any tutorial / wiki how to create safe unix environment for tools like http://tryruby.org/ ?
<lurk_> yar.
<jaccarmac> i needs a network connection here, people...
<Guest74013> fuck my life
<IdleOne> !language | Guest74013
<ubottu> Guest74013: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest74013> http://192.168.1.9:8080/me
<Guest74013> http://192.168.1.9:8080/me
<Guest74013> http://192.168.1.9:8080/me
<FloodBot1> Guest74013: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaccarmac> thanks
<Giggles> testing
<Smefima> !list
<ubottu> Smefima: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<creese> anyone have success installing on a late model mac mini (the ones that don't have the cd-rom)
<Operateur> hi
<Operateur> only english here right ?
<alcaprawn> hello
<Muphrid> yes
<alcaprawn> i think so ^
<Operateur> i've just installed ubuntu
<Operateur> and i have some questions
<alcaprawn> anybody has pineapple router please pm me ^
<Operateur> i wish you can help
<IdleOne> Operateur: if you prefer french you can /join #ubuntu-fr
<alcaprawn> its best jsut to ask you're questions :p
<DeltaHeavy> Does Ubuntu change the file names for an Apache install? httpd.conf is what I'd expect to be my vhosts file in extra/ that doesn't exist, and apachectl is now apache2ctl?
<agent> Hi op :) I'm new and here with questions too. People have been nice so far
<Operateur> thanks IdleOne
<Operateur> that'sounds great agent
<Operateur> how can i install skype on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> !skype | Operateur
<ubottu> Operateur: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Operateur> great bot!:D
<DeltaHeavy> Anybody know if it's Ubuntu who modifies filenames etc for Apache compared to compiling from source?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: what ?
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: When I compile Apache from source, httpd.conf is what apache2.conf is on Ubuntu, and there's no extras/ directory on Ubuntu, and apachectl is called apache2ctl on Ubuntu
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: and ?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: you can call the files anything you want, they are just compile time options
<DeltaHeavy> Why is it like that? Is it Ubuntu that does that?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: who else would it be who does it ?
<DeltaHeavy> Ok, got it. Hate this stupid configuration. Makes no sense.
<DeltaHeavy> Every other compile or package on every other distro is completley different than this.
<DeltaHeavy> Is this supposed to make things "easier" or something?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: what are you talking about, distros compile apache different.....
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Ubuntu compiles it VASTLY different compared to Debian, CentOS, Gentoo, Arch etc
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: not really, default layout is different, and some config file names are changed
<DeltaHeavy> I'd rather a package stay close to the defaults as possible, and let me configure changes instead of making decisions for me confusing anybody with previous experiance
<ikonia> the base product is still the same,
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: build your own package then
<DeltaHeavy> It is, it's just the layout is different as all hell. httpd.conf in Ubuntu and httpd.conf in CentOS/default compile are totally different
<klingo> hello, does ubuntu gnome remix have its own channel ?
<DeltaHeavy> I will I guess, I hate it when Ubuntu tires to make things "easier"
<DeltaHeavy> I guess it's fine if I have no clue what I'm doing and it's my first time using Apache which is what I guess Ubuntu is trying to apeal to.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: it's not really that different, it's just a modular approach
<DeltaHeavy> I'd consider the other layouts much more modular than this.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: please stop trying to sound like you know what you're doing and its "ok for noobs" - if you knew what you where doing it's pretty straightforward the changes
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy:
<t4nk809> hey, my computer has been running really slow lately, im running windows 7, do you think if i do a clean install of ubuntu that it will speed up my computer? I like the layout of ubuntu and everything, but I dont want to download it if its going to be slower than windows 7
<bobolopolis> DeltaHeavy: I don't think its an attempt to make it easier, its just that each distro has different conventions and ideas about the "right" way to do configurations
<ikonia> it's an attempt at a module design, some like it, some don't
<ikonia> if it bothers you, rebuild the package
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I know what I"m doing unless everything is almost completely changed around. I wouldn't be using Ubuntu regardless for this task
<Giggles> Hey ubuntu when I try to upgrade it says I don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives, wat do?
<DeltaHeavy> I'd rather trust Apache to configure Apache than a company that can't even make a DE that doesn't lag terribly
<srhb> DeltaHeavy: Also, you are complaining about things where Ubuntu is actually adhering more to standards than certain other things, for instance with respect to httpd.conf
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: if you know what you are doing, it's very straight forward to put a sane httpd.conf in place instead of the apache2.conf
<srhb> DeltaHeavy: Yes, now you're being very objective. :P
<DeltaHeavy> srhb: So a default compile is less to standards than Ubuntu's configuration?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: stop talking about a "default compile"
<IdleOne> Can we stop the blogging about how much everything sucks?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: no distro uses a deault compile
<DeltaHeavy> "Default configuration"
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: none of them use default configuratio
<DeltaHeavy> When I run './configure ; make ; make install'
<DeltaHeavy> CentOS is MUCH closer to that than Ubuntu
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: none of them use that
<alcaprawn> any mpd experts here?
<alcaprawn> its driving me insane >.>#
<IdleOne> alcaprawn: try #mpd
<alcaprawn> good idea pal, :P
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: None of them change it to something rediculous like Ubuntu. Most of them stay generally similar.
<IdleOne> DeltaHeavy: did you get the answer to your question?
<ikonia> utter nonsense
<IdleOne> This discussion is now off topic. Please stop.
<ikonia> good luck in your dream land of "./configure && make"
<belgianguy> In Eclipse I see something reference ${ANDROID_NDK}, where should this variable be defined?
<belgianguy> as it can't find it
<DeltaHeavy> IdleOne: I did, was just confused why Ubuntu would stray so insanely far from the defaults.
<ikonia> because it doesn't
<IdleOne> DeltaHeavy: because they can so they did. continue in #ubuntu-offtopic. I'm sure ikonia would be glad to explain it to you if he has the time.
<DeltaHeavy> I guess you're not very familiar with Apache's defaults
<IdleOne> or didn't*. whatever.
<ikonia> pretty sure I am
<lurk_> anyone have experience using unetbootin to locally mount an ISO to do a distro install? can you msg me, I have a couple questions
<yeats> DeltaHeavy: see here for the diffs that Ubuntu applies (most of which are actually inherited from Debian as I understand it) - there are also suggested links for feedback on the right of the page
<yeats> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/apache2
<ActionParsnip> lurk_: grub2 can boot ISOs on its own. Unetbootin is used to make bootable USB sticks and similar
<lurk_> so I can just throw the iso on a partition, boot from that and install?
<lurk_> after editing grub that is
<dr_willis> you can setup grub2 to boot an ISO file.. if you can figure out the right options
<dr_willis> no unetbootin needed. ;)
<dr_willis> got some bookmarks on it at delicious.com/dr_willis but they may be outdated
<d4rkh4nd> So i made a kdialog app (i guess you can call it) and now i would like to intergrade xdialog into it is there a easy way to do this ?
<fearphage> 12.10 is showing only one cpu while 12.04 showed 8. here's the cpuinfo from 12.04 https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3 vs 12.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470631/ ; dmesg = https://gist.github.com/9942d27ccba5ec6bbfe6 ; `uname -r` = 3.5.0-21-generic
<iceroot> fearphage: what is "lscpu" showing?
<lucien> welp 4.1gb vfat volume, I try to copy 3*1.1gb files to it, no space left. what?
<lucien> the irony is that I copied those 3*1.1gb to harddisk from this 4.1gb volume
<iceroot> lucien: and deleted them after?
<lucien> iceroot: yep...
<iceroot> lucien: what is "df" showing for that device?
<ActionParsnip> lucien: how is that ironic?
<iceroot> lucien: you deleted the files with the gui? then they are in the .trash of that device
<lucien> use 100%
<lucien> available 0
<lucien> :\
<lucien> welp
<iceroot> lucien: then check the .trash dir on that device
<IdleOne> the device has those 3.3GB in the .trash
<lucien> how do I delete them from there?
<lucien> if i try to delete it's going through an endlessloop
<iceroot> lucien: use the filebrowser and press ctrl +h to see hidden files or use the shell to access .trash
<lucien> where they still get in the .trash-1000
<retromingent> So what is  Ubuntuplex?
<lucien> If I delete them their folder is just going to get renamed *.2
<lucien> wrrryy
<ActionParsnip> lucien: is the data on the device needed now?
<const_antine> usb flashdrive with very little use is working with very slow write speed
<const_antine> can i diagnose the problem?
<lucien> ActionParsnip: no...
<retromingent> I should have said, what is the "new Ubuntu production" announced at  Ubuntuplex?  A lot of buzz, I guess.
<ActionParsnip> lucien: then format it and the issue vanishes too
<lucien> oh I moved the trash to trash and it deleted itself
<lucien> thanks guys
<const_antine> usb flashdrive fs is fat32
<const_antine> somebody on the internet said it's important
<ActionParsnip> fat32 needs to die
<zenlike> dr_willis:  I got my Xmonad stuff working the way I wanted.  Thanks!
<const_antine> ActionParsnip, agreed
<const_antine> the sentence shall be executed to-night
<lucien> ActionParsnip: yep
<zenlike> For anyone curious, I ended up launching the applications from xmonad.hs.  see: spawnOn.  .xsession and .xinitrc do not work for me.
<lucien> The only ubuntu-related problems I ever had were actually caused by windows and its respective proprietaries.
<ikonia> windows has no effect on ubuntu
<ikonia> please don't blame Windows for any failings in ubuntu
<lucien> ikonia: it's proprietaries have, ntfs and fat32 for example.
<agent> Is it possible certain things are not compatiable with older versions of Ubuntu that are still being updated?
<ikonia> don't use them in linux then
<lucien> ikonia: most of the devices I own use fat32
<ikonia> don't use them in linux then
<faryshta> Is it possible to add a USB as a repository the same way you can add a CD-ROM?
<lucien> ikonia: (I'm getting offtopic in here) but what if I don't want to own a windows installation?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i've seen wifis needing to be set to not be able to wake up a system for the wifi adapter to be used in Ubuntu a few times
<ikonia> lucien: then don't have one
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: its no different in Linux, they are just block devices
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's a bug, same with a certain sound card, but that's not "windows" fault
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i though it held the hardware hostage with some setting.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: as I recall the driver updated a flag on the firmware somehow
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i see, makes sense
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: but again "windows" didn't write those drivers
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I know where you are going though
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: how? I have the USB mounted but I can't install packages from there.
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: you can mark the folder as a source for packages
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: really? does it not have to have the metadata in ?
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: ok let me try
<[snake]> I'm having a problem. when I move a folder of files onto my flashdrive the permissions are changed and I can no longer execute a shell script. but it needs to be done this way
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: I am on synaptic. Where do I click?
<ikonia> [snake]: someone else had this problem a few days ago
<fearphage> iceroot: https://gist.github.com/c061dcaa549768259784
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if memory serves. Let me check
<ikonia> [snake]: it looks like ubunut is removing the execute bit as a security feature
<ikonia> [snake]: I tried on the day to find any information about it as a feature but struggled
<[snake]> I never wanted their security :C
<bkc_> [snake]: I'm guessing that flashdrive is formated with fat32 right ?
<bkc_> (or ntfs)
<[snake]> bkc_, yes. is that the issue lol
<bkc_> yes
<[snake]> haha, I forgot
<[snake]> it doesn't do permissions. :P
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: I can't find the option to add folder repositories, only CD-ROM
<bkc_> vfat doesn't store the permissions from ext(2,3,4)
<ikonia> [snake]: the tests I did also had the same problems with ext2,3,4
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: can't you use:    file;///media/cdrom0/whatever/folder/name
<bkc_> neither does NTFS iirc :/
<[snake]> ikonia, let me try it out.
<ikonia> [snake]: so while fat doesn't store permissions, the problem doesn't actually appear to be limited to the file system
#ubuntu 2012-12-28
<[snake]> oh. well, I am trying to install "liberte linux"
<KeyboardNotFound> is there any plugin for weather display on desktop or task bar ?
<ikonia> [snake]: we ran tests through the command line and nautils to see if one did it and the other didn't, both did
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: or you can copy the deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives    then you can use apt-get and it should use the cache :)
<bkc_> ikonia: you're saying that FUbuntu actually removed support for executing stuff from an externally mounted drive? as security?? o.O
<[snake]> ikonia, I see hm... I guess I will need to do the windows setup.bat then
<ikonia> bkc_: FUbuntu ?
<bkc_> Ubuntu ;)
<bkc_> wrong channel and so forth :P
<ikonia> bkc_: no more/less than what I said
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: ok I will try that one too. Thanks
<ikonia> bkc_: someone had this problem a few days ago
<bkc_> aah
<fearphage> iceroot: can i provide any other output to help you debug?
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: there is fuduntu
<bkc_> ikonia: I'm guessing vfat/ntfs there too :P
<ikonia> bkc_: the tests / results didn't change when we used gui/shell, fat/ntgs/ext3 or 4
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: ^.^
<ikonia> on all occasions the execute bit was removed
<bkc_> ikonia: that sounds retarded (not that I'm surprised)
<ikonia> please hold back on that word
<ikonia> bkc_: it was quite a surprise, I wondered if it was apamour, or something like that, but couldn't find any reference to it
<ikonia> it was most frustrating
<ikonia> i've not had chance to try it myself locally and do some more research
<KeyboardNotFound> is there any plugin for display weather on desktop ?
<bkc_> KeyboardNotFound: depends on window manager (gnome, kde, xfce) :)
<bkc_> (ooh, almost forgot unity)
<KeyboardNotFound> my window manager is xfce
<[snake]> KeyboardNotFound, lol, keyboard not detected: press any key to continue.
<bkc_> [snake]: press F2 to continue ;)
<[snake]> lol
<Bob_Dole> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac, but the optical drive is busted, and it won't boot (successfully) boot from MBR/BIOS-Based installers. It's also an older iMac with 32bit EFI, so the 64bit EFI bootloaders on the 64bit images don't work either, is there any way to get 32bit ubuntu with a 32bit EFI bootloader?
<bkc_> Bob_Dole: Disk Utility can modify the image to be EFI-bootable :)
<bkc_> then you'll need a 32bit EFI bootloader :)
<bkc_> (rEFIt or rEFInd)
<freshstart> if i store all my packages into a cd with APTonCD, can i add more packages to the future?
<FUZxxl> Hello!
<bkc_> I've also heard good things about gummiboot :)
<bkc_> freshstart: need more info, single/multi-session CD? multiple CDs? add more to an existing ISO before burning it?
<bkc_> etc.
<bkc_> FUZxxl: o/
<freshstart> bkc_: single cd, add more after burn it
<bkc_> freshstart: make it multi-session when you burn it. or don't close the session (now google the rest ^.^)
<[snake]> I'm sad :( perhaps something like cp -keep-permissions -recursive -v or soemthing?
<Jordan_U> Bob_Dole: I can't help you now but I may be able to later today or tomorrow. Also try #grub.
<bkc_> [snake]: what are you trying to do? :)
<freshstart> bkc_: why you mean by multi-session?
<freshstart> bkc: do
<bkc_> freshstart: google multi-session CD :)
<freshstart> bkc_: google isnt my friend now i divorced with him :D
<[snake]> bkc_, I'm trying to install liberte linux, and they do it a lot differently than most.
<freshstart> bkc_: with it :D whatever
<[snake]> (trying to install onto a usb
<bkc_> [snake]: different?
<freshstart> bkc_: okay wish me luck :D
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> hello
<freshstart> bkc_: good ofc
<bkc_> [snake]: 1) tar --keep-permissions ... 2) move/copy tar 3) untar --keep-permissions 5) profit
<bkc_> freshstart: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=multi-session+cd
 * freshstart takes the risk :D
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> whats the name of the non related ubuntu channel ?
<[snake]> bkc_, what you have to do, is format the drive, copy the "liberte" folder onto the drive which you want to install to, and then on windows run setup.bat, and on linux: setup.sh. but setup.sh cannot be executable. no wonder the readme only says to use the .bat
<freshstart> bkc_: haha :D
<[snake]> bkc_, well that is an interesting solution
<[snake]> I think I'll try it.
<ActionParsnip> HOBOTOMTOMGPS: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##cafe-ubuntu
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> thank u
<bkc_> freshstart: LMGTFY <3 ;)
<freshstart> bkc_: yeah i didnt knew that
<ActionParsnip> HOBOTOMTOMGPS: or #fedora and so forth ;)
<freshstart> bkc_: okay then play a song for me http://elgoog.im/guitar/
<jrib> bkc_: 4) ???
<[snake]> I think rsync is good for copying files and keeping permissions
<freshstart> bkc_: i forgot i have dvd+r
<bjrohan> Hey all, I have a new laptop with Windoze 8, and 12.10 dual boot. It works quite well. There are only a few times that I need to use Windows 8 to help others with issues. Is this a case where using a virtual machine would be appropriate? i have never run one before, how does it work?
<davidokner> Hi!
<freshstart> davidokner: hi
<jrib> !virtualize | bjrohan
<jrib> bjrohan: depends on what you do in windows
<bkc_> freshstart: same thing there, multi-session DVD :)
<bkc_> freshstart: or just don't close the session :)
<jrib> !virtualizer | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<davidokner> I'm looking for Ubuntu Laptops for under $400.
<davidokner> I saw the Dell Vostro 2520.
<freshstart> bkc_: but i have dvd+r this doesnt support the burning twice does it?
<davidokner> Are there problems with the Dell Vostro 2520 wireless?
<bjrohan> jrib: Not much, literally I started my laptop, shut it down got into bios changed settings loaded Ubuntu on. W I typically just use it to do webinars, my company uses join.me, and it won't run in Linux (although I suppose I could install wine, but on my previous laptop wine ran slow)
<bkc_> freshstart: sure it does, just that you can't burn over the stuff that is already on there :/
<bkc_> freshstart: but you can still add to it, IF you either use multi-session or don't close the session!!
<bkc_> (not angry ;P)
<bjrohan> jrib: My last computer I only had Ubuntu, with a windows desktop for backup I used maybe 2x/month
<jrib> bjrohan: well it seems like if you can decent performance in wine or in a virtualized windows install for what you do, that would be more convenient.  Give it a try and see
<[snake]> dangit
<freshstart> bkc_: get it
<[snake]> it still doesn't work. I OWN MY FLASHDRIVE!!!
<[snake]> oh wait
<[snake]> i forgot to repartition it lol
<bkc_> [snake]: first of... ext2-4 or vfat? :P
<bkc_> or! just chmod 0755 start.sh !
<[snake]> i think probably ext3
<[snake]> oh
<bkc_> sets the exec-bit :)
<bkc_> or chmod o+x start.sh (Owner add eXec)
<bjrohan> jrib: I would think it would run quick enough. What are the benefits of a VM? My understanding is it lets you run the entire other OS in a Ubuntu app window.
<[snake]> nope bkc_
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: or:  chmod +x filename
<jrib> bjrohan: the benefit is you don't need to reboot :)  Your understanding is correct
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: sure, but that sets it globally (ugw)
<[snake]> I think I give up. I will just sneak into my sisters room and run the bat instead lol.
<bkc_> (0755 does that too, but meeh)
<bkc_> lol
<crk> hi, I'm using XChat on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, in the Gnome Classic (no effects) Login Session
<crk> does anyone know how one might minimize XChat to the tray?
<usr13> bjrohan: Benefits are that both OS's are running at the same time.
<bkc_> crk: in the settings for XChat?
<[snake]> crk, I assumed the tray was eternally ruined.
<crk> bkc_: It used to go into the tray automagically in LXDE (Earlier using Lubuntu)
<crk> now it isn't
<d1gital> any recommendation for a tiny secure vpn (any protocol) client?
<bkc_> riight, Unity doesn't have a tray ?
<ActionParsnip> crk: doesn't the system tray need adding in gnome-panel ?
<bjrohan> jrib: Once I install the VM, then install the O/S via the VM, the start up of the O/S is about the same as starting the computer? or is it considerably quicker? What is necessary to install Windoze 8 in a virtual machine? Lastly, what in your opinion is the best program to use for a virtual machine? VMware, Qemu etc?
<crk> bkc_: I'm not sure... I'm avoiding Unity like the plague
<crk> I'm using the fallback mode
<[snake]> crk, me too!
<bkc_> d1gital: openvpn?
<crk> for my own sanity
<bkc_> d1gital: define "tiny" :)
<[snake]> :P
<crk> [snake]: aren't we all :D
<bkc_> crk: hehe, i3-wm here :)
<[snake]> crk, nah some people like it :P
<const_antine> Is there any reason why external hdd with usb interface would not be mistaken for usb flash drive?
<crk> I wonder...
<const_antine> on the OS side
<crk> It might be good for people out for some eye candy
<ActionParsnip> crk: if you like the Gnome2 smell, I recommend XFCE
<crk> but when you want pure functionality
<crk> ActionParsnip: I like XFCE
<crk> I've used it in the past
<crk> trouble is, I have a dual screen setup
<crk> nVidia TwinView
<bkc_> const_antine: nope, same usb-driver/interface...
<d1gital> bkc_: <1MB, openvpn is too big.
<crk> the only Ubuntu flavour that seems to work the way I want it to
<crk> is the standard Ubuntu
<crk> Lubuntu just didn't understand dual screens properly
<bkc_> d1gital: why the extreme preference? :)
<crk> lots of bugs
<d1gital> bkc_: necessity
<bkc_> crk: try a tiler! like i3wm, awesome & friends :)
<crk> okay, bkc_ : I'll put it down for exploration :)
<bkc_> crk: once you go Tiling you never go back :D
<jrib> bjrohan: You can basically pause a virtual machine and resume from where you paused so startup time doesn't really matter.  Vbox was pretty snappy about that last time I tried.  Virtualbox seems to be fairly well-supported.  It may be the easiest to use imo.  I don't know if there's anything special you need to do for windows 8.  Maybe ask #vbox
<jrib> !vbox | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<d1gital> notion ftw!
<bkc_> d1gital: then sorry, no idea :)
<ActionParsnip> crk: use an xorg.conf and any desktop will :)
<moon`> how do you find out the version of a program, say I want to find out what version of wine I have, or what version of chrome I have installed via terminal?
<crk> ActionParsnip: trust me... I know my way around conf files
<crk> when I say LXDE was screwing things up, I really mean it
<crk> :(
<crk> the monitors were both working
<crk> but the Lxpanels
<crk> were not showing the way they should have
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: proper dual screen setup will have separate workspaces between screens thou :)
<scotty531> Will someone help me sort out my apache, I keep getting a 403 after adding an alias. https://gist.github.com/4393472
<crk> if I'd full-screen a movie in VLC/mplayer
<ActionParsnip> crk: you don't have to use lxpanel. I don't :)
<bjrohan> Thanks jrib I will give it all a look
<Bubo> How do I create a user on my ubuntu vps that will have specific limit only to 1 folder and can read/write files but can't execute them?
<const_antine> Stupid Sony
<crk> it left a layer of unused space
<const_antine> making naive media players
<crk> ActionParsnip: I agree... nothing is un-doable on *nix
<crk> which is why we all love it :)
<crk> lets say I was lazy :P
<bkc_> Bubo: could you explain that more detailed? :)
<crk> and took the "easy" way out -- wiped out lubuntu and replaced it with ubuntu
<Bubo> Ok, let me try
<crk> moon`: how about dpkg-query -l | grep wine
<crk> should give you the version details
<Bubo> I need to create a user that my friends can use to learn "terminal" and "ftp (PSFTP)"
<moon`> okay, this may sound stupid crk but can you explain to me what each part of that command means?
<Bubo> So they should have access to 1 folder with that user, can use: mkdir, cd, vi, touch but they can't execute scripts (for example)
<bkc_> Bubo: just create a regular user :)
<Bubo> With a regular user, they can mess up my server, can't they?
<Bubo> If some of them is more experienced
<bkc_> Bubo: don't give him sudo-access, otherwise he can mess stuff up :)
<Bubo> Ok then, I'll do that.
<Bubo> Thanks
<bkc_> well... he can always mess it up...
<bkc_> as simple as writing :(){:()&:()} in a terminal...
<Bubo> They can use SSH to connect - several people on 1 account?
<crk> moon`: would it be okay to PM you and explain? spare others who know it already?
<bkc_> DON'T!
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: hi again with the repository adding thing.
<bkc_> Bubo: yes
<moon`> crk: absolutely
<Bubo> What is :(){:()&:()}
<faryshta> ActionParsnip: it didn't worked, the folders are not being readed properly
<bkc_> Bubo: don't do it... fork-bomb :P
<Bubo> Ok xD
<Bubo> bkc_, so how do I put more restrictions on that user? Like they can only access /home/user nothing else
<bkc_> basically forks the process into a new process that calls itself recursivelly :)
<somsip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bkc_> somsip: thanks :)
<const_antine> "Some USB devices may not work with this
<const_antine> player.
<const_antine> " -- Sony SMP-N200 manual
<const_antine> gods are cruel
<Bubo> bkc_, so how do I put more restrictions on that user? Like they can only access /home/user and nothing else.. any idea?
<somsip> !chroot | Bubo
<ubottu> Bubo: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bkc_> Bubo: you can run 'chmod -R w-rwx /' and hope to god that doesn't break anything :P
<somsip> Bubo: ignore that - wrong one
<bkc_> indeed
<bkc_> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Bubo> So change the folder permission to read and write but not execute
<Bubo> ?
<bkc_> w-rwx == World remove Read,Write,eXecute-flags
<studious> Bubo: remove that user from all groups, create a new group to which only that user is a member of
<cjae> playdeb dead or still broken
<Bubo> studious I will try that
<bkc_> Bubo: do what studious said, more sane and less breakage :P
<scotty531> Will someone help me sort out my apache, I keep getting a 403 after adding an alias. https://gist.github.com/4393472
<ti89breh> hi, I would like to make this arrangement: current hard drive partition layout: [Unallowicated-500gb] a then a big partition with these in it: [[ubuntu-60gb] [ubuntu swap]] and i want to do this: [ubuntu] [unallowacated] [ubuntu swap]. will splitting up the swap and main ubuntu partition from inside the ligical partition (i thinks that's what its called) damage anything?
<ti89breh> and then i will extend the ubuntu main partition to consume the unallowacted space
<kvothetech> now
<kvothetech> no
<kvothetech> you can do that though you may want to use lvm of
<kvothetech> or gpt not MBR
<ActionParsnip> scotty531: is the folder executable?
<scotty531> yes
<usr13> ti89breh: I suggest, swap 8G, / 30G, and the rest for /home
<ti89breh> usr13: sorry?
<usr13> ti89breh: (whether inside an extended partition or not)
<kvothetech> ti89breh: my answer was to you
<ti89breh> ohh ok kvothetech so no harm done then?
<ActionParsnip> scotty531: what is the output of:  ls -la /media/scotty531/60B885E9B885BDD2 | head -n 2
<kvothetech> no though like I said may want to look at got
<ti89breh> usr13: so ubuntu makes the swap and the main ubuntu partition inside a thing called a extended partition, not a logical parition, and it's ok to break up the swap from the main one
<kvothetech> yes
<kvothetech> you can do that
<usr13> ti89breh: As you can see, there are a number of options, it just depends on your usage, (what you want to do with your PC).
<scotty531> ActionParsnip: total 109
<scotty531> drwx------  1 scotty531 scotty531  4096 Dec 27 22:47 .
<ti89breh> i am very sorry i am confused
<ti89breh> i want everything on one partition
<freshstart> how can i see the mounted drives in dolphin?
<usr13> ti89breh: These are all separate partitions, (no patter if they are inside an extended or logical parition or if they are primarys).
<usr13> ti89breh: Why do  you want everything on one partition?
<ti89breh> usr13: ohh ok great thanks a ton so i can manipulate them and their position does not matter
<ezio> i'm running find but it's only finding exact matches
<ezio> anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<ezio> find -iname *.gp
<ti89breh> usr13: i am out of space and I want to extend into unallowacted but I can't do so backwards (to the right) so I need to move the partition then extend left
<usr13> ti89breh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<usr13> ti89breh: What do you have now?  sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<PJSingh5000> ezio, try find -name "*.gp*
<ezio> ah thanks
<ActionParsnip> ezio: or:  sudo updatedb; locate *.gp*
<usr13> ti89breh: Probably the easiest/best thing to do is create a new partition for /home/
<ezio> ActionParsnip, i want to check mounted drives too
<usr13> ti89breh: ... and let /  have the old one.
<ActionParsnip> ezio: i believe locate will check that, unless told not to
<alcapraw1> exit
<ti89breh> usr13: http://i.imgur.com/gMYWR.jpg
<usr13> ti89breh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ti89breh> usr13: so all of /home's files is on another partition?
<usr13> ti89breh: Just use the 385G partition for /home/   See:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<usr13> ti89breh: yes
<ti89breh> oh ok and not the last link but the one before it is the instructions for that usr13 ?
<davidokner> Is the dell 2520 the best ubuntu laptop under $400?
<ti89breh> will my current option work though usr13 ?
<usr13> ti89breh: Yea, I'm sorry:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<usr13> ti89breh:     yea     this one   ^^^^^
<ti89breh> ok and will my pending operations be successful though ? I think I will take your suggestion though seems easy enough
<usr13> ti89breh: Sure
<lorddelta> Hi all, I'm having real bad problems with DNS going utterly whacko on my ubuntu desktop...
<usr13> lorddelta: Why, what's it doing?
<lorddelta> looks like I managed to get through, but would anyone be able to help me diagnose the problem?
<ti89breh> thanks a ton usr13
<lorddelta> usr13: kept on failing dns whenever I was running updates
<lorddelta> or using ssl of any kind
<usr13> lorddelta: See my PM
<lorddelta> e.g. I would have been browsing successfully, and then poof, if anything tried to use ssl all of a sudden the dns would go down.
<jhernando83> Hi all!
<davidokner> What is the best Ubuntu laptop under $400?
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<usr13> lorddelta: So, what nameserver are you using?
<bkc_> davidokner: any computer under $400...
<ActionParsnip> davidokner: there is no single best
<jhernando83>  I wonder  if someone could lend me a hand on this. I get the following error in ubuntu 12.10
<davidokner> I was thinking a laptop that comes with Ubuntu installed.
<usr13> lorddelta: Yea, as   ActionParsnip suggests, use 8.8.8.8
<davidokner> Some examples
<davidokner> I found the Dell 2520 with intel celeron 1.7ghz for $300.
<jhernando83> "libsteam_api.so Missing file
<davidokner> It comes with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> davidokner: http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?category=2
<bawig1> I'm having some trouble with my 12.04.1 LTS netbook. The wireless adapter keeps disapearing. One minute it works then it's gone and the device no longer shows up under 'lspci'
<ActionParsnip> davidokner: my dell Lat D420 works all out of the box :)
<lorddelta> usr13: I'm using an internal nameserver, 192.168.2.1, I've manually got it configured in resolv.conf, since it seemed like the dns wasn't working randomly (when I started up the pc no dns worked at all, I had to dnsmasq --server 192.168.2.1
<pragmaticenigma> bawig1: have you set any custom power settings in BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> !find libsteam_api.so
<ubottu> Package/file libsteam_api.so does not exist in quantal
<davidokner> ActionParsnip: Lat's cost more.
<usr13> lorddelta: So, what nameserver is 192.168.2.1 using?
<bawig1> pragmaticenigma: not as far as I know but will double check
<davidokner> Are celeron 1.7ghz too slow?
<john_sc_net> hello; happy new year.
<ActionParsnip> davidokner: depends what you need the system for
<lorddelta> usr13: not sure, but internet seems to work in the rest of the house
<ActionParsnip> jhernando83: what application is asking for the file?
<davidokner> ActionParsnip: I think low speed requirement, though the user likes to do video editing, but she used a slow computer before.
<usr13> lorddelta: Ok, well, we've given our recommendation.
<john_sc_net> i have used and programmed on linux/unix for years but never really played with ubuntu/suse flavors when it comes to sudo, or sudo is part of SElinux?
<ActionParsnip> !find libsteam_api_linux.so
<lorddelta> looks like 68.94.156.1 and 66.72.20.40
<ubottu> Package/file libsteam_api_linux.so does not exist in quantal
<bawig1> no custom power settings in the bios pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> bawig1: Does it always disappear after about the same amount of time after first booting?
<lorddelta> usr13: I execute the command a while ago...
<usr13> lorddelta: Well, you could check to see if both of those nameservers are up and running and operational, or, you can just switch to google's  (8.8.8.8)
<jhernando83> Hi all!
<usr13> lorddelta: Test:   host av.com
<davidokner> How does Ubuntu run with 2GB RAM, better than windows 8?
<bawig1> sometimes it is not present at all when I boot. Only the 3G adapter and the ethernet one
<usr13> davidokner: Yep
<bawig1> it's quiet touch and go
<davidokner> usr13: And better than widnows 7?
<scotty531> daviddonker: Anything is better than Windows 8
<usr13> davidokner: Yep
<OerHeks> jhernando83, the steam forum has the answer > http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882966056378685345/
<davidokner> So ubuntu needs less ram than windows.
<usr13> davidokner: Yep
<davidokner> usr13: Does Ubuntu use about as much ram as windows XP?
<lorddelta> usr13: hmm...that'll work, won't I need to do that every time I boot though?
<usr13> davidokner: Probably something in that neighborhood.
<usr13> lorddelta: Depends on your router's config and the network preferences on your PC
<davidokner> usr13: Dell sells a laptop with Ubuntu loaded that costs $300.
<usr13> lorddelta: Just configure the router to give out 8.8.8.8 and nothing else.
<usr13> davidokner: Sounds good to me  :)
<davidokner> Is video editing compatability well with Ubuntu?
<davidokner> I searched and found there is a video editor that is not skeleton model.
<usr13> davidokner: Well, compatable to ___________?  You are off into specialize applications, (no longer comparing OS to other-OS)
<davidokner> usr13: I guess with the video camera detecting or something. For some reason some models cameras don't work with mac.
<davidokner> usr13: With iMOvie I mean. So maybe the same could happen with the popular Ubuntu video editors, I don't know if you have heard anything.
<usr13> davidokner: Don't know much about Mac's...
<davidokner> usr13: That is just my example.
<davidokner> usr13: Otherwise, I would have thought every camera would work with every computer that can read files off of USB.
<lorddelta> usr13: sure: here's another (more useful question): do you know what the default dns client system is for ubuntu? My DNS was messed up a while ago, it hasn't recieved anything correctly from the router for a while now. I've got named (which I'm using now) and dnsmasq, and a resolv.conf that I apparently need to manually clobber now...
<davidokner> I want to reccomend this ubuntu laptop for my cousin, but she is not tech savy at all.
<usr13> davidokner: You'll have to ask someone else.  I do very little in the way of video editing.
<davidokner> And she lives in Mexico and needs to buy while visiting.
<pragmaticenigma> bawig1: I'm stumpped... if you know how to check your logs, they may give you a better chance of figuring out what's going on
<davidokner> So, I can't strand her with a non-working laptop.
<usr13> lorddelta: dhclient I think.
<lorddelta> usr13: ok, thank you
<usr13> lorddelta: You only need to use valid nameservers.
<FlowRiser> bawigl: do you have proper wi-fe drivers installed ? (from the developers website, etc)
<moon`> god why does everything have to be such a pita in ubuntu
<FlowRiser> moon`, it isn't we just make it so :P
<artichoku_> a pita?
<moon`> artichoku: google
<geudrik> pita = pain in the _ _ _
<usr13> lorddelta: For instance, 66.72.20.40 does not appear to be online right now (as far as I can tell)
<moon`> Things just work in Windows though, it's like it is completely idiot proof
<geudrik> moon`: No, that's OSX. :P
<const_antine> Hey can I change USB device configuration that's visible on lsusb -v ?
<FlowRiser> moon`, i like to think ubuntu isn't for dumb people
<davidokner> I think Ubuntu all-in-one's have good potential.
<FlowRiser> moon`, but then again, i'm using it
<davidokner> (if the price doesn't give too high)
<moon`> I'd like to think you wouldn't have to spend hours upon hours doing work arounds and finding patches and fixes by third party volunteers to get various software to work
<lorddelta> usr13: dns server outage is such a rare occurence in my experience that I didn't think to check, sorry
<FlowRiser> moon`, not everything is perfect, there are a lot of people developing for ubuntu and linux, it's normal for discrepancies to appear
<FlowRiser> moon`, but Ubuntu is coordinated more than other free os-es
<cjae> what is up with no znes and sn9x in repos, is it cause of 64 bit?
<davidokner> Has anyone seen any big retail stores selling computers with Ubuntu?
<davidokner> walk-in conveniance stores
<bkc_> davidokner: yes, in sweden...
<geudrik> When compiling SSHd from source, I've made a few changes and it compiles file (your basic ./configure .. make && make install) but for some reason, I can't seem to see those changes reflected. Any idea hwy that would be? Eg: the binary isn't being moved to the right place. It should be in /usr/local/sbin correct?
<IdleOne> cjae: do you mean zsnes maybe
<geudrik> or am I just being a derp
<cjae> IdleOne: yes
<bkc_> geudrik: /usr/sbin... or put /usr/local/sbin in your $PATH (remember that sudo messes with that thou)
<IdleOne> cjae: available in repos for both 32 and 64 bit
<bkc_> cjae: snes9x and zsnes :)
<cjae> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=herp%20derp&defid=5774002           see number two
<IdleOne> cjae: What does that link have to do with anything?
<cjae> IdleOne: wasnt directed to you
<cjae> and no they are not on my system
<IdleOne> cjae: Doesn't matter. Not ubuntu related and it was rude of you
<geudrik> Yep, bkc_ I'm being a derp :P Thanks for pointing that out
<IdleOne> anyway, both zsnes and snes9x are in the ubuntu repos
<cjae> I dont see them
<cjae> kubuntu make a difference
<IdleOne> hmm snes9x is not in the repos, sorry.
<cjae> bsnes only
<usr13> lorddelta: You'll find that 8.8.8.8  may be faster than 68.94.156.1
<IdleOne> cjae: kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, all share the same repos.
<bkc_> always use 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 :D
<cjae> IdleOne: thats what I thought
<usr13> bkc_: Ok, thanks info.
<bkc_> unless you absolutely _must_ use your standard dns...
<cjae> IdleOne: oh I see zsnes, funny doesnt come up with just nes  I kinda wanted snes9x since I dont really like the znes ui
<cjae> thanks
<dr_willis> zsnes is a classic. ;)
<cjae> see i did it again zsnes*
 * cjae might be being a hd
<cjae> I think the zsnes ui would be better in a stand alone machine deciated to it
<cjae> dedicated*
<dr_willis> zsnes in the framebuffer,  on a live cd =  fun. ;)
<davidokner> dr_willis: how is zsnes working on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Not tried it lately. for the longest time zsnes was 16bit only.  But thats changed here in the last few releases.
<dr_willis> Im on 64bit machines/os's so havent tried it in like a year
<Ben64> I was using it fine with 10.04 64 bit
<ForSpareParts> Extended and Logical options are greyed out in GParted, but AFAIK I don't have any existing extended partition. Anyone know why that might happen?
<dr_willis> How many primary partions do you have on the HD?
<ForSpareParts> Two, I think. It's the default setup for an Ubuntu installation on a blank drive.
<ForSpareParts> sda1 is grub, sda 2 is ext4, sda 3 is swap.
<ForSpareParts> Does grub count?
<ForSpareParts> Actually, to guard against idiocy., here's what I'm trying to do:
<davidokner> I called Dell to ask which version of Ubuntu comes with their laptop and they said they don't know.
<Laserfeet> Anyone running Ubuntu on a macbook?
<vp18> help I can't seem to install Conky on 12.10
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  you mnay want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<davidokner> Laserfeet: No, but I am on my iMac, I tried to install on my macbook and it didn't work last time i tried.
<Laserfeet> Did you use the guide that involved reFIT also?
<dr_willis> vp18:  sudo apt-get install conky    gives any errors?
<ForSpareParts> I have Windows 7 on one hard drive, currently disconnected. I installed Ubuntu on my new blank drive, and shrank the Ubuntu partition, sliding the swap space over. My goal is to use the newly unallocated space to create an NTFS partition that Ubuntu and Win7 can both see.
<under> Is there anyone who speaks german?
<vp18> i think so im not really sure
<dr_willis> run it and look. ;)
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/40UgnE0a
<vp18> This what it said E:Unable to locate package conky
<vp18> Dr.Willis do i install that transitional package in the software store?
<dr_willis> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<dr_willis> Transitional packagee? Its in the universe repos..  be sure you have universe enabled.
<dr_willis> I dont use the software store. ;)
<vp18> where do i do that at ?
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dr_willis> theres a software-sources tool to double check.
<dr_willis> last i tried.. conky did not work that well with unity,. ;)
<dr_willis> well conky runs. but the default settings leave much to be desired.
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis: fdisk doesn't seem to like my  drive (GPT). Is there anything in GParted that would provide useful information?
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  thears that parted command i recall does about the same task
<vp18> all of my repositories are enabled
<dr_willis> sudo parted  -l
<ForSpareParts> http://pastebin.com/iP8w6hAh
<dr_willis> for gpt disks - you dont want to use fdisk ;) im so old skool i never rember that
<dr_willis> ive rarely messed with GPT either. So ive no other ideas on what needs tobe done
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis: damn.
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis: Thanks for your help, though!
<zacarias> Hi. Is there a way of choosing a different startup disk from within Ubuntu, i.e., if I want to boot from a live cd or from another partition or hard disk, can I choose it from within Ubuntu, without having to choose it from a boot manager or similar? Like a start up disk option in the system settings?
<cjae> yes now that I tried setting zsnes to 48000 for audio the app steadily crashes
<ForSpareParts> dr_willis: I did a bit of searching, and it looks like on GPT disks, extended partitions aren't really a thing.
<dr_willis> ForSpareParts:  i was thinking that also..  but wasent sure.
<ForSpareParts> They can just have more primary partitions, apparently.
<ForSpareParts> I'm going to try just making the NTFS partition as primary and see if anything breaks.
<vp18> is there anything else besides conky?
<bkc_> dr_willis, ForSpareParts: correct, GPT can have N primary partitions, hence making the need for logical/extended partitions unnecessary :)
<bkc_> (iirc Windows can only read 128 paritions, but otherwise it's only a question of how you partition it how big N is)
<ForSpareParts> While I'm here, another related question: Is there a way to add a standalone (non-WUBI) Ubuntu installation to my Windows boot manager? Or is there some other way to conveniently select between the two?
<ForSpareParts> Windows was installed first and sits on a different hard drive. For the moment, I'd like it to be the default launch option.
<pragmaticenigma> ForSpareParts: Does your bios allow you to select which harddrive to boot from?
<bkc_> !grub | ForSpareParts
<ubottu> ForSpareParts: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ForSpareParts> pragmaticenigma: Yeah, it does. I was hoping for something a little more elegant, but that would work in a pinch.
<joes> boa noite
<under> buona notte
<pragmaticenigma> ForSpareParts: It's what I used to do at work... otherwise the only option you really have is to use grub.  Ubuntu will autodetect all the OSs installed and create a grub file.  There are simple ways to update the grub file to default to Windows (though sometimes you have to re-edit the file after kernel updates_
<lime> How do I go about backing up an ubuntu installation?  Not just the home folder but /usr/share, /etc... Can I just do folder and file dump of the root directory?
<Guest76022> tenho um wi-fi tplink tl-wn721n mas meu ubuntu nao reconhece...como insta-lo ?
<lime> nevermind
<pragmaticenigma> !spanish | Guest76022
<ubottu> Guest76022: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ForSpareParts> pragmaticenigma: Will going through GRUB slow down my boot at all? The Ubuntu drive is mechanical and Windows is on an SSD. I'd like to keep my sexy boot times, if I can.
<pragmaticenigma> once it's on the Windows boot it will be as fast as normal.  The only slow down is the 3 to 10 second wait (customizable) to allow a chance to decide which OS you want to boot.
<Guest76022> i have a wi-fi tplink tl-wn721n but the ubuntu not recogized...how install it ?
<pragmaticenigma> ForSpareParts: See my last comment, forgot to tag you on it
<ForSpareParts> pragmaticenigma: thanks.
<ForSpareParts> pragmaticenigma: I'll try using the bios, if it makes me grumpy I'll shove Win7 into GRUB.
<ForSpareParts> Thanks, everytbody for your help!
<ForSpareParts> *everybody,
<pragmaticenigma> ForSpareParts: I didn't like it either, but my bios was the easiest choice to avoid editing MBRs
<Guest76022> can yu help me with wifi usb tplink tl-wn721n  ? ubuntu not recognized and i dont know what means
<Guest76022> i try install but no sucess
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | Guest76022
<ubottu> Guest76022: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fearphage> iceroot: i even combined all the output into one gist https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3
<vp18> Is there analternative to conky?
<j> hey all
<Guest26017> im new to this chat can someone tell me how to find a room that can help me figure out sound issues
<usr13> !sound | Guest26017
<ubottu> Guest26017: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest26017> ok thank you ..ive installed ubuntu on my galaxy s3..do i look in the same forums you provided?
<bkc_> Guest26017: try asking in #ubuntu-arm :)
<Guest26017> thanks ....alot
<Guest26017> #ubuntu-arm
<pragmaticenigma> add a /join in front of that Guest26017 and your good to go!
<Guest26017> i asked in ubuntu-arm about sound issue on galaxy s3 and received no respose. so i guess ill ask, where else can i look?
<Karlito> hi question, what channel is linux mint?
<Karlito> er. *linux mint support?
<bkc_> !mint | Karlito
<ubottu> Karlito: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Karlito> also, general query. how can i connect a linux desktop with a vga to a tv?
<bkc_> !arm | Guest26017
<ubottu> Guest26017: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Guest26017> wow....thanks......and thats y i love ubuntu
<Karlito> desktop vga to tv vga, will that work?
<Muphrid> Karlito: yes
<Muphrid> but you have to configure the outputs in system settings -> monitors
<Karlito> ok
<Karlito> how do i do that?
<Karlito> Muphrid: btw, tnx :D
<Karlito> i mean when i use my laptop i just plug the vga in both devices and then right click etc...
<Bubo> How can I create text.txt in all the folders in /home/*
<Karlito> but w/a desktop there's no extra screen to do that with...
<Bubo> example create text.txt in /home/Folder1/ and in /home/Foler2/
<Guest26017> i now see that my device is not supported...is there someone i can ask to make a driver for my sound
<Bubo> just faster
<Muphrid> Karlito: are you using mate or cinnamon?
<Karlito> Muphrid: can i pls pm you,i'll keep it extremely brief
<Muphrid> Karlito: ok
<Guest26017> i gotta have sound........
<Karlito> sorry about that Muphrid, didn't mean for my texts to double posts :P
<usr13> Guest26017: What seems to be the problem?
<Muphrid> Karlito: did you pm?
<OerHeks> Guest26017 then you really should be patience in #ubuntu-arm
<Karlito> i did but my texts kept double posting for some reason so i exited out
<Guest26017> ok thank you
<Muphrid> Got no messages here
<Muphrid> Karlito: anyways, it can be either in the menu -> preferences -> monitors or system settings in the menu
<Karlito> Muphrid: thanks
<Karlito> :D
<Muphrid> yw
<Bubo> How do I set up disk quota per user in ubuntu? I want users in group 'restricted' to have only 50MB space
<bkc_> !diskquota
<bkc_> sorry, no bot-command for that ^.^
<Bubo> :(
<Bubo> Can you point me in the right direction bkc_? Or help me do it? :D
<bkc_> w8 a sec
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think there is an easy way for a group ... just a per user basis
<pragmaticenigma> The per user can be setup in the main user management tool, under the advanced settings area
<bkc_> setquota -g :)
<bkc_> actually :P
<bkc_> http://abhishek.nagar.me/blogs/user-group-disk-quotas-three-step-guide
<bkc_> gobby plz, command line <3
<pragmaticenigma> well there ya go
<pragmaticenigma> !setquota
<bkc_> sorry, edquota
<Bubo> I am on a vps pragmaticenigma
<bkc_> !edquota
<Bubo> I'll try http://abhishek.nagar.me/blogs/user-group-disk-quotas-three-step-guide
<Bubo> thanks bkc_
<bkc_> Bubo: sure, they should have shell-access somewhere :)
<hero616> I know how to switch to text console using hot key, but how to do it using command line?
<bkc_> hero616: ?
<d4rkh4nd> Need some help with kdialog --password, i dont see any info on how you can call this password later or its real use
<Montanha> her616: like "Ctrl + Alt + F1" from console ?
<hero616> yes
<dr_willis> cant sayive ever seen alt-ctrl-f1 from a command...
<bkc_> actually issuing a tty-change with a command? humm...
<hero616> bkc: how about the details?
<bkc_> gimme a sec as I actually have no F'n clue :)
<bkc_> not really something one does normally :)
<d4rkh4nd> Anyone use kdialog --password that can help me please.
<bkc_> hero616: chvt
<hero616> OK, thanks:)
<Montanha> yeah
<Montanha> chvt Number
<JBobUbuntu> Hey I am new to Ubuntu. I got a refurbished server for christmas and I am attempting to install Ubuntu server 12.04 on it. I am having some issues that the documentation doesn't talk about. Anyone able to help me with it?
<bkc_> JBobUbuntu: shoot
<bkc_> or rather
<bkc_> !ask | JBobUbuntu
<ubottu> JBobUbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JBobUbuntu> It is a dell poweredge 1950. When it boots up I play the disc in and tell it to boot off the disc but it acts as though there is not a disc in the drive.
<JBobUbuntu> Am I missing a step?
<Corey> JBobUbuntu: Is the drive showing up in BIOS?
<JBobUbuntu> yes it shows up as a CD Rom
<JBobUbuntu> its a Dvd Rom if that matters at all
<bkc_> doesn't matter :)
<lvleph> How do I remove the catalyst driver (compiled) and switch back to the open source driver?
<chiggins> how would i go about "uninstalling" an network interface? aka, I don't want ubuntu to detect the onboard wifi interface I have on my laptop
<dr_willis> JBobUbuntu:  how did you make the cd?
<dr_willis> chiggins:  unload the module and blacklist it. would be one way
<Montanha> lvleph In the System Preferences >> Software Channel >> Additional software
<bkc_> JBobUbuntu: I'm guessing it's a 32bit CPU right? do you use the correct CD? :)
<JBobUbuntu> Astroburn. Burned the Iso onto a cd/dvd room drive
<JBobUbuntu> let me check I don't remember I thought it was a 64bit but I could be wrong
<lvleph> Montanha: Nothing else special need be done?
<Montanha> lvleph You just change the open source driver and apply
<lvleph> ok
<Montanha> lvleph I think it's just that
<JBobUbuntu> They are Xeon 2Ghz Dual Core Processors
<JBobUbuntu> Bios says 64bit
<bkc_> JBobUbuntu: then it should boot :/
<lvleph> Montanha: Only the proprietary drivers show up.
<bkc_> JBobUbuntu: did you try the cd in a "normal" computer?
<JBobUbuntu> yeah with this laptop I am on
<Bubo> To enable disk quota in certain partition just add "usrquota,grpquota" to that partition in your fstab you need root privileges to do this of course.
<Bubo> how do I do this?
<JBobUbuntu> well I never actually tried installing ubuntu I just checked the cd to see if the information was there
<bkc_> Bubo: not sure on a vps :/
<Bubo> Ahh
<JBobUbuntu> its possible I downloaded the 32bit version by mistake I will try redownloading the 64bit and burning etc se if that changes things
<JBobUbuntu> thanks for the help
<ti89breh> hello
<chiggins> dr_willis: any quick way to see which module is being used for my wifi? besides going through the list
<dr_willis> chiggins:  research your card i guess.. I just look at the lsmod output and figure it out.
<Bubo> How can I see the currently logged in FTP users?
<crk> Bubo: which FTP server?
<lvleph> Why is the open source ati driver not showing up in additional drivers? All I see are the proprietary drivers.
<Montanha> lvleph: that's unexpected, let me google something
<crk> Bubo: proftpd has a tool that does that... but I can't remember its name
<Bubo> crk I don't really know, the one I got from my VPS. How do I find it out?
<crk> um...
<lvleph> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]
<ti89breh> hi does anyone know how I can become login to my username in terminal from a guest account in ubuntu?
<crk> if you're on the machine that's running the FTP, you should get a handle on what FTP daemon's running
<crk> by scanning the processes
<crk> maybe : ps aux | grep ftp
<crk> should give you some results
<Bubo> It gave me the users logged in on the ftp
<Bubo> lol
<Bubo> :D
<crk> :D
<Bubo> Filip    10344  0.0  0.0   2080   848 ?        SNs  06:13   0:00 /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<Bubo> nice one, thanks crk
<FloodBot1> Bubo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Montanha> lvleph: there is no "Using X.Org..." in the drivers list ?
<lvleph> There are only the FGLRX proprietary drivers listed
<lvleph> two of them
<ti89breh> I am unable to access my account because I tried moving /home to another partition and now it says that it can't mount /home. and I can't access my account to make changes. can someone please help me
<crk> ti89breh: your description of the issue is too vague for anyone to give specific help :P
<usr13> ti89breh: Did you edit the fstab file?
<Montanha> lvleph: try reinstalling xorg
<ti89breh> crk: I followed this tutorial: http://www.howtogeek.com/116742/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-after-installing-ubuntu/ and now when I boot up my computer it says it can't mount the /home directory, and so I am in a guest account now but I can't make any changes because I can't become root
<ti89breh> usr13: yes
<Montanha> lvleph: "sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg" to remove it
<d4rkh4nd> Anyone use kdialog --password that can help me please.
<crk> what does the output of df -h say, ti89breh ?
<Montanha> lvleph: and "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" to install it
<crk> could you paste.ubuntu.com it
<crk> for us to see
<usr13> ti89breh: You're going to have to boot recovery mode and see where you went wrong.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  you can always use the rescue/recovery mode. or a live cd to fix things
<ti89breh> crk: http://pastebin.com/htRFYvrd
<Montanha> lvleph: and finally "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" would configure it
<ti89breh> usr13: and dr_willis i was in it but when I do nano /ect/fstab a blank file comes up
<usr13> ti89breh: /dev/sda3 is your new /home partition?
<ti89breh> I think it was because my username was root and not my real username that I use called clinic1
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  if /etc/fstab on you rinstalled system is totally blank.. you either spelt it wrong.. or did a MAJOR mess up
<crk> ti89breh: like they said, a live-cd environment, or the rescue option is what you need to go for
<usr13> ti89breh: etc not ect
<ti89breh> usr13: yes
<crk> and correct whatever you've mucked up in /etc/fstab
<Montanha> lvleph: let me know if it worked
<lvleph> Montanha: still only see the prop drivers
<Bubo> is there a way to send an announcement or something like that to all connected users on the server?
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  you can use a text based irc client to get to here from the consoles. :) if you need more detailed help from the rescue enviroment
<ti89breh> crk: I made a backup
<dr_willis> Bubo:  what server are you refering to?
<psusi> Bubo, if they are connected with telnet or ssh, wall will
<Bubo> ubuntu
<Bubo> vps
<Bubo> SSH psusi
<ti89breh> dr_willis: won't irssi take up the whole screen?
<dr_willis> Bubo:  theres DOZENS of types of services.. ;)
<crk> dr_willis: he's got some sftp server thing running
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  this is why you use screen. or the other consoles...
<Bubo> crk no, I am talking about SSH ocnnected users
<ti89breh> ??
<crk> how about wall ?
<crk> wall <message>
<Bubo> Works, thanks
<crk> should broadcast it to everyone logged in
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 for consoles...
<ti89breh> ok I will reboot thank you
<bkc_> Bubo: shutdown -h now "Bye Bye now :)"
<Bubo> :D
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  or instaall screen. and learn it. :)
<Bubo> I am not that big beginner
<usr13> ti89breh: You are going to end up with UUID=????????   /home    ext3 ...... in the /etc/fstab file, (not /media/home )
<Montanha> lvleph: are you using 32 or 64 bits ?
<bkc_> Bubo: or shutdown -h 10min "You huys have 10 minutes to wrap it up, 'key? :P" :3
<Bubo> usage: wall [file]
<crk> Bubo: wall is the way to go
<ti89breh> usr13: I copied it right from the tutorial but changed the uuid
<d4rkh4nd> Need some help with kdialog --password, i dont see any info on how you can call this password later or its real use
<ti89breh> usr13:     UUID=UUID HERE    /home     ext4     nodev,nosuid     0     2
<lvleph> Montanha: Linux Media-PC 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bubo> wall text text text doesn't work
<Bubo> gives me usage: wall [file]
<usr13> ti89breh: We would need to see the fstab file  and the output of blkid
<Montanha> lvleph: try this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core"
<usr13> ti89breh: Otherwise, we can't give any specific advise
<crk> ti89breh: you may have missed something... a minor syntax error, or maybe a few characters of the UUID
<ti89breh> usr13: http://pastebin.com/PRuMVgH3
<ti89breh> crk: can I change it from a guest account?
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  you could login at the console and try to fix stuff
<crk> if you have the root user enabled... yes
<Montanha> lvleph: and again "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to configure it
<ti89breh> I think so I am not sure
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  thats not the default setup. ;)
<usr13> ti89breh: Ok good.  We'd also need to see the /etc/fstab file, and output of sudo fdisk -l
<ti89breh> dr_willis: sorry?
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  by default root user is not enabled.. and guest user cant sudo to root.
<crk> ti89breh: why don't you boot from your Ubuntu install cd/dvd and make the required changes
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  try the console and see if you can login as your user.
<ti89breh> I don't have my install medium
<lvleph> Montanha: same result
<dr_willis> then you can alt-ctrl-f1 and alt-ctrl-f7 back and forth from the console to X.
<crk> ti89breh: as dr_willis says... I don't see why a console login as your user (Clininchwatever) should fail...
<ti89breh> ok I can use gparted live cd I think
<dr_willis> It should report that home is not there or somthing like that.
<ti89breh> crk dr_willis how can I login as a different user?
<DouglasK> In 12.10, smbfs is no longer a package, but it seems related to cifs.  Where is the documentation on mounting smb shares at the prompt?
<crk> yeah... aside from that error, it should still log you in
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  you login at the console AS your normal sudo enabled user...
 * crk sighs
<dr_willis> actually the guest user Might be able to 'su' or 'login' from a terminal as a user..
<dr_willis> open a terminal and try 'su yourusername'
<ti89breh> Unknown id: clinic1
<crk> wtf
<Montanha> lvleph: have you loaded the menu again ?
<ti89breh> oh wait i got it
<crk> you didn't run any userdel commands, did you?
<crk> or edited /etc/passwd
<ti89breh> crk: I did not dr_willis setgid: Operation not permitted
<lvleph> yep Montanha
<ti89breh> from guest consol
<dr_willis> guest cant switch users. it seems.. did you have ssh enabled? could try toi get in that way
<dr_willis> ssh yourusername@localhost
<ti89breh> I don't
<dr_willis> ;)
<ti89breh> already tried :D
<ti89breh> ok live cd it is
<usr13> dr_willis: He can
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  OR USE THE CONSOLE....
<dr_willis> no need for a live cd then
<dr_willis> and you can jump back and forth to here.
<ti89breh> btw guys dr_willis crk and usr13 I appriciate the help so much and can't thank you enough and I can't use consol it's very confusing to switch windows and use irc and
<usr13> ti89breh: Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<dr_willis> hitting alt-ctrl-f1 and f7 is confuseing?
<Montanha> lvleph: trying to find a solution on Google, that's really unexpected
<usr13> ti89breh: Ctrl-Alt-F6  to go to console, Alt-right-arrow to go back to tty7 (the GUI).
<ti89breh> GOT IT! dr_willis and usr13 I thought you ment from recovery I got it now
<dr_willis> or alt-ctrl-f7 (i think)  F1 through F6 are consoles.. F7 is the GUI
<ti89breh> ok I got into consol ok
<usr13> ti89breh: dr_willis I always use tty6, (it's right next door).
<ti89breh> http://imgur.com/22G9d
<ti89breh> oops i can retake that
<dr_willis> ti89breh:  you can use the pastebinit command from the console to pastebin text files..
<dr_willis> and you could even use a console based irc client if needed
<ti89breh> dr_willis: like pastebinit nano /etc/fstab ?
<usr13> ti89breh:  blkid |pastebinit
<ti89breh> ah
<usr13> ti89breh: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Montanha> lvleph: try "sudo apt-get update" and open the additional drivers again
<villu> hiiiiiiiiii
<dr_willis> think about the commands you are doing. ;)    pastebinit nano  sort of makes no sence
<artichoku> ok i have a question. i know i can do an export command to temporarily use a proxy in terminal
<ti89breh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1471620/
<usr13> artichoku: Use a proxy?
<artichoku> is there any way to permanently set up a proxy to use for outgoing connections in the terminal
<lvleph> Montanha: trying the updated radeon provided by the x-updates ppa, so it will be a moment.
<Montanha> lvleph: ok, no problems
<artichoku> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<usr13> ti89breh: Change UUID=cbbdf00d-0809-49bd-aa12-923540923d07/jordan  to  UUID=cbbdf00d-0809-49bd-aa12-923540923d07
<artichoku> ok that's not the info i wanted you to get usr13
<lvleph> still only the proprietary drivers showing Montanha.
<lvleph> this is driving me nuts
<Montanha> lvleph: It is starting to drive me nuts too
<lvleph> I am going to reboot and see what happens. Crossing my fingers
<Montanha> lvleph: Ok
<ti89breh> usr13: thanks I will restart. If it works thanks a ton really thank you all so much dr_willis and crk and everyone you guys are great helping people out for free
<usr13> NP
<docmur> what is the syntax to dump the ip address from a known mac add, I set a static ip on a embedded board but forgot it and my router doesn't see it, I have the mac
<usr13> Wait... free?  Are we really doing this for free?  I thought I was supposed to get a check in the mail!
<usr13> :)
<usr13> ... sorry, couldn't resist ....
<lvleph> Montanha: still only the prop
<crk> usr13: hehe :P
<Montanha> lvleph: Which version are you using ?
<lvleph> 12.6
<Montanha> lvleph: I mean, Ubuntu version
<lvleph> 12.04
<pianotips> I am trying to install 12.04 (64) from a dvd, during the base install (near the end) it gives me a cannot install the kernel into the target system kernel package 'linux-server'.. installed from dvd and usb? wiped hdds clean, new raid partition (0 for test).. what i am doing wrong? someone help please? it gets to the 92% and then errors out.
<lvleph> pianotips: did you check the dvd for errors?
<pianotips> yes
<Bubo> How do I limit access to a user in a specified directory with sftp ?
<Montanha> lvleph: try this "sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle"
<lvleph> I had this and I ended up rebooting and it worked pianotips
<pianotips> i did an intergerty test, a cheksum, a write test...
<chocka> I installed ubuntu 12.10 in my new windows 8 laptop. But I get the following error: secure boot image failed to verify with *access denied* press any key to continue
<Montanha> lvleph: and then "sudo apt-get update" and check the additional drivers page, I hope not it will work
<pianotips> it worked? on a reboot? then reinstall?
<lvleph> no reconfigure Montanha
<Montanha> lvleph: what ?
<lvleph> pianotips: yeah, reboot and tried install again and it worked
<lvleph> dpkg-reconfigure Montanha ?
<lvleph> I guess it doesn't need it when you just installed right?
<Montanha> lvleph: I think it is not needed this time
<pianotips> lvleph ill give it a try
<pianotips> brb
<yeats> pianotips: see bug cannot install the kernel into  the target system kernel package 'linux-server'
<yeats> pianotips: sorry bug cannot install the kernel into  the target system kernel package 'linux-server'
 * yeats blushes
<yeats> trying to paste a bug number, sorry
<DouglasK> If I want to run official nvidia drivers, where do I get them?
<yeats> bug 367486
<ubottu> bug 367486 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "kernel won't install using LVM over RAID1 in expert mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367486
<chocka> I installed ubuntu 12.10 in my new windows 8 laptop. But I get the following error: secure boot image failed to verify with *access denied* press any key to continue. Is there a solution to rectify this problem?
<hero616> from official website of nvidia.
<Tech-1> im not sure, but, i dont think linux has a solutuion for that yet
<usr13> DouglasK: Nvidia.com
<DouglasK> thanks
<TomyLobo> hi. unzip <filename> mangles extended characters. how do i fix that?
<TomyLobo> they might be mangled inside the zip already
<TomyLobo> (made it on windows with winrar)
<TomyLobo> Ark and midnight commander show questions marks
<lvleph> still no Montanha
<Montanha> lvleph: Now, I am not sure if Ubuntu 12.04 shows the Open Source driver
<lvleph> it should
<lvleph> let me read something
<JAIME> how do i download linux live usb creator??? its not in software manager!!
<chocka> I installed ubuntu 12.10 in my new windows 8 laptop. But I get the following error: secure boot image failed to verify with *access denied* press any key to continue. Is there a solution to rectify this problem? I have to change the BIOS>secure boot each time to boot either windows 8 or ubuntu
<Montanha> lvleph: Do you have synaptic installed ?
<xangua> JAIME: it is installed
<lvleph> I found this Montanha and am finishing up right now
<JAIME> no i dont seem to have it!!
<lvleph> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<xangua> JAIME: just typed 'usb' in the dash and appeared
<mikehaas763> Hello, please let me know if there is a better channel for this. I have a mx 5500 mouse/keyboard combo. I have it connected through a bluetooth usb receiver as bluetooth devices. However I'm trying to get my media keys to work. xev does not show any input. How can I capture the raw data for my special media keys?
<lvleph> Montanha: even that method still has me on the proprietary driver
<lvleph> this makes no sense
<Montanha> lvleph: Try this "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati"
<lvleph> already installed
<Montanha> lvleph: Or maybe "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all" to install all drivers
<Montanha> strange
<Tech-1> or maybe ?
<Montanha> sorry
<lvleph> If it wouldn't be such a pain I would just do a fresh install of 12.04.
<wting> How do I get the volume keys working on my Latitude E6500? (Ubuntu 12.04.1)
<Montanha> I am doing my best with the language...
<lvleph> But then I would have to set up apache again
<lvleph> If I spoke portugeuse...
<TomyLobo> convmv solved my zip encoding problem :)
<Montanha> haha
<Montanha> No problems man, I think you can understand me, and I can understand you, that's perfect
<lvleph> Well, I guess I am stuck with this buggy driver. My wife has just been driving me crazy asking me to kill things and reboot, etc.
<wting> My laptop's volume keys are captured by xev and I can set them in Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts. However when I try using them they don't work. Anybody have ideas?
<sshmetro> ls
<sshmetro> WHOOPS
<Montanha> lvleph: Well, the bug is stronger than me...
<Muphrid> lvleph: "Additional Drivers" only lists the proprietary drivers, the open source one is included in xorg
<lvleph> but, I can't seem to get it to stop using the prop drivers
<Muphrid> if xserver-xorg-video-ati (i think thats the name) is installed all you had to do is uninstall the proprietary one and it should fallback to the x driver
<Muphrid> have*
<lvleph> Well that is interesting my plymouth theme is now working
<lvleph> lol
<Bubo> hown user:sftp -R test
<Bubo> what will this do?
<Bubo> +c*
<lvleph> it will change ownership of test and its subdirectories
<blargg> When I mount an HFS+ volume, files are owned by user #501. How do I mount it and force all files to be owned by user #1000 so my Ubuntu user can access them? This doesn't affect the user ID of files: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<lvleph> the new owner will be user and the group will be sftp Bubo
<Muphrid> lvleph: is it solved?
<Muphrid> if plymouth is working then youre using the free driver
<lvleph> Muphrid and Montanha finally got it to use the open source drivers.
<lvleph> yep
<Bubo> How do I change only to its subdirectories? not Test
<Montanha> nice
<lvleph> try test/* Bubo
<Bubo> ok thanks
<lvleph> but that is almost the exact same thing
<lvleph> why would you want to do that?
<MishaX2> I have a question for you everyone here...
<Septima> it must be impossible for everyone to answer you!
<Septima> especially if you don't give a question...
<MishaX2> Why are people acting so ungrateful if you help them here on ubuntu or ubuntuforums askubuntu
<lvleph> people feel entitled? You have no face?
<OerHeks> MishaX2, most of them are gratefull
<blargg> Should I repeat my question?
<mike024> !ask MishaX2
<Septima> lol
<lvleph> blargg: ?
<blargg> When I mount an HFS+ volume, files are owned by user #501. How do I mount it and force all files to be owned by user #1000 so my Ubuntu user can access them? This doesn't affect the user ID of files: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<mike024> !ask | MishaX2
<ubottu> MishaX2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MishaX2> ok...
<MishaX2> I get your point
<OerHeks> MishaX2, some of them are gratefull, but do not understand confirmation is nice
<blargg> Or alternately, how can I force the permissions for everyone (last octet) to be 7 for all files?
<blargg> I take it that umask is ANDed with the permissions, thus it's only useful for *clearing* permission bits, not setting them.
<lvleph> hmm
<lvleph> well you could run chmod -R
<blargg> It's read-only
<lvleph> but I doubt that is what you want
<lvleph> good point
<blargg> Well, I'm thinking it's either something you've encountered and know the exact answer to, or we're just in the dark. Or maybe there's no way to force permissions :(
<lvleph> blargg: maybe this will help?
<lvleph> http://wiki.openelec.tv/index.php?title=HFS%2B_Partitions
<blargg> lvleph, heh, I read that one already in my search :)
<lvleph> figured
<blargg> Well, people talked of creating a new user #501 so it could access the files. I'm going to try that.
<lvleph> The only other thing is not a good solution; copy the entire partition
<lvleph> how do you give a user a particular number?
<erncic> lvleph: add --uid ID to the adduser command
<lvleph> thanks erncic
<joshua342532453> does any one know a way to use a xbox 260 controller with linux
<poop> please dont hurt me
<Tech-1> stop asking forit
<davidhurwich> i have a user error tech question, can i ask it here?
<Tech-1> shoot
<davidhurwich> so i have 12-4 Ubuntu
<davidhurwich> I'm trying to use terminal to switch to root to install konqueror
<mns> How do I upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 ?
<davidhurwich> but when i run su root and put in my admin password it keeps getting rejected
<bobweaver> mns,  are you sure you want to do that ?
<matrixfoxtard> sudo su
<Muphrid> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobweaver> !root | davidhurwich
<ubottu> davidhurwich: please see above
<davidhurwich> i see
<bobweaver> davidhurwich,  can you not sun     sudo apt-get install <package name >
<davidhurwich> is this an ubuntu branch of linux type thing?
<bobweaver> davidhurwich,  yeah
<mns> bobweaver: ok now you've got me all wary about it.  Is there a reason not to ?
<bobweaver> mns,  what is hardware ?
<Muphrid> mns: really BAD support for radeonhd in case you have one
<davidhurwich> has ubuntu always been this way, or is this a new architecture design item?
<bobweaver> mnaser,  also what is DE that you use ?
<mns> bobweaver: its my work laptop, ThinkPad T430
<bobweaver> mns,  how much ram and vga ?
<mns> Muphrid: lol .. its only got Intel for graphics.
<bobweaver> mns,  on 12.04 do you use unity 2d at all ?
<maslo> hi guys is there anything I can install and use to parse email mime messages ? I'd need to use it in a php script ;x  (On a virtual private server)
<bobweaver> !postfix
<Muphrid> mns: ok, and is there any specific reason you want to upgrade?
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<mns> bobweaver: I'm using xubuntu ... xfce.    I've got 8Gb RAM
<maslo> I have postfix installed and I have it set up to pipe it to a php script
<maslo> I just need to find a way to parse the mime, I have found php classes that does it and tried creating my own
<bobweaver> Oo mns  you are fine then
<maslo> but there's so different versions of mime
<bobweaver> !add-apt-repository
<davidhurwich> thanks ubottu, appreciate the help
<bobweaver> mns,  you can upgrade with command sudo do-release-upgrade
<mns> Muphrid: I'm new to the ubuntu world.  coming from pure debian, I'm used to running debian/testing.
<mns> Muphrid: is there any particular reason to not do the same sort of behaviour with ubuntu/xubuntu ?
<bobweaver> mns,  do-release-upgrade is kinda like taking and changing all the sources ist things in debian from wheezy to sid
<bobweaver> mns,  I run unity 2d (ubuntu tv )and that is not in >= 12.10
<mns> bobweaver: ok thanks.  I'll use that.
<Muphrid> mns: ok, you can go to the update manager, then settings and check for "notify me of -> normal releases" do upgrade with a GUI, or do it on the console as said
<Muphrid> mns: the main issues are hardware related, i think youre fine with that
<mns> bobweaver: ahh they got rid of it ? I thought that was the best part of unity !
<mns> Muphrid: ok, thanks.
<bobweaver> mns,  lets notntalk about that I am a qml dev ;)
<mns> lol bobweaver
<mns> bobweaver: keep up the good work
<bobweaver> lol thanks here is example of my work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLCVSR9VPtQ
<mns> I'm just a simple guy .. all I need is pure X11, tiling window manager and that's it.  more keyboard oriented then mouse oriented.
<mns> bobweaver: that is some awesome shit you've got there.  nice work.
<mns> and the thing I notice si the Netflix icon lol
<bobweaver> yeah you do not have netflix-esktop ?
<bobweaver> mns, ^^ ]
<mns> didn't even know that was there lol
<mns> will have to search for it :)
<bobweaver> yeah works great mns  wine-compholio
<bobweaver> mns,  there is a ppa for it
<mns> so its probablyu in ubuntu software center rather then via aptitude
<mcsmash> so yeah... installed Ubuntu 12.04.1, and then 12.10 on my laptop...
<mns> mcsmash: how did that go for you ?
<mcsmash> My laptop not terribly happy at the moment.
<mcsmash> *laptop's
<bobweaver> mns,  No you have to add repo
<mns> mcsmash: what type of laptop ?
<Schuetrumpf2> I'm having an apt-get issue if anyone's available to answer.
<bobweaver> Ask away Schuetrumpf2
<mns> bobweaver: ok will find it and add it.
<jay_why_bee> I need postfix help.  I have tested a change in a virtual machine to make postfix put all new email in ~/Mailbox.  In main.cf: home_mailbox = Mailbox.  But I cannot get my server (actual production) do do this?
<jay_why_bee> I have tried totally purging postfix, and setting up from scratch.
<bobweaver> mns,  http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<Schuetrumpf2> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 server....I'm attempting to update my repos (apt-get update) and it's giving me nothing but 404 errors. When I try to visit archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, there is no maverick directory...
<bobweaver> Schuetrumpf2,  that is because it is not supported
<bobweaver> !eof
<Schuetrumpf2> When did that change? It was supported last month.
<mns> bobweaver: thanks.
<bobweaver> Schuetrumpf2,  10.10 has not been supported for a while
<bobweaver> Schuetrumpf2,  no security upgrades or anything for a while now
<Schuetrumpf2> I installed a bunch of software through apt-get on 10.10 less than a month ago.
<bobweaver> Schuetrumpf2,  why not move it up to 12.04 ?
<Schuetrumpf2> Because the servers that I'm running on it run very poorly on 12.04.
<UpgradeWoes> I've looked ALL over the Web and found no solution that worked for me.  I have tried 8 different ways to upgrade my 11.10 to 12.04, but even though the upgrade completes properly, when 12.04 boots up, it loses my ethernet card and thus my connectivity.  I'm old to networking but new to the Linux world and I cannot figure out why it recognizes my card perfectly in 11.10 and during the upgrade, but then loses it after the reboot. 
<bobweaver> !eol | Schuetrumpf2
<ubottu> Schuetrumpf2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jay_why_bee> Any postfix gurus out there?
<Schuetrumpf2> So I should only need to update my repos to use old-releases instead of archive?
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  I would say that it is kernels doing . can you see the card ? " lspci -vnn " or  "lsusb" for usb
<bobweaver> Schuetrumpf2,  none of that is supported around here
<bawig1>  /part
<UpgradeWoes> bobweaver: I am back on 11.10 so I can't run any diagnostics now (unless I set it up in a virtual machine which is one thing I have not tried), but I recall that it did not even see eth0.
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  even on 11.10 what is card ?
<UpgradeWoes> bobweaver: Here is the info...Ethernet controller [0200]: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet [1186:1002] (rev 12) 	Subsystem: D-Link System Inc Device [1186:1040] 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5 	I/O ports at a000 [size=128] 	Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512] 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at 40010000 [disabled] [size=64K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: sundan
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  so this is how I debug networking.   1) make sure that the card is know by the kernel. (lspci -vnn) . Look though the list or filter it out.  If it si there maybe the driver is not installed right (aka mod) . use lsmod to see what drivers are installed. ok thouse are all installed and kernel sees it but no internet still . start pinging and tracerouting but by this point one should have control
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  see the number that is in the [] for you  [1186:1002]  what happens if you http://googlubuntu.com  search that ?
<Bubo> What is googlubuntu lol
<bobweaver> !bug 30707 | UpgradeWoes
<ubottu> bug 30707 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "ipg driver incorrectly loaded for D-Link DL2000 cards" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30707
<Tech-1> thats pretty old
<bobweaver> yeah that is what I thought also
<UpgradeWoes> bobweaver: I'm at a loss as to what that bug information means.  Sorry, but could you tell me if it's even possible to resolve?
<UpgradeWoes> ubottu: Are you saying there's a fix for this?
<ubottu> UpgradeWoes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  it looks like it has been fixed.
<UpgradeWoes> Tech-l: Yes...it's an old PC I'm trying to revive and use as a web server for a small project of mine.
<Abhijit> hi.
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  can you PASTEBIN the out put of lsmod  to use from this computer ?
<Abhijit> how can i setup and use the dsl connection totally via command line? no gui? help please.
<Abhijit> in 12.04
<Tech-1> id prolly just buy a pci card and be done with it
<bazhang> !wifi | Abhijit have a read
<ubottu> Abhijit have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> bazhang, its not wireless. its wired. the dsl.
<bazhang> Abhijit, sudo dhclient eth0
<Abhijit> ok
<bobweaver> PPoe
<bobweaver> er
<bjrohan> I am trying to run windows8 64 bit in VirtualBox and get a 64 bit error message, can anyone help?
<artichoku> bjrohan, what's the error
<bjrohan> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.
<bjrohan> Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<artichoku> o.0
<artichoku> not a clue sir/ma'am
<UpgradeWoes> bobweaver: Here is the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/3pgCD7H6
<bjrohan> ok
<bobweaver> bjrohan,  you have gone into bios and looked around for that  ?
<UpgradeWoes> Tech-l: I'm not sure if that PC has a PCI slot.  I know I could get an adaptor, but I'm trying to not invest into more hardware for this PC.  It doesn't even have a USB port or a DVD drive.
<testestset> ls
<UpgradeWoes> bobweaver: I am looking at the information provided by ubottu, but I don't really know what they are saying.  Am I supposed to enter that text into a file or is that a file I can download and replace?: bug 30707 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "ipg driver incorrectly loaded for D-Link DL2000 cards" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30707
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 30707 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "ipg driver incorrectly loaded for D-Link DL2000 cards" [Medium,Fix released]
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  again it looks like it has been fixed
<bobweaver> UpgradeWoes,  sorry kinda busy programming atm
<UpgradeWoes> bobweaver: Thanks!
<nodeman> hello
<bjrohan> Alrighty then, the BIOS had a place to turn on what the error message in virtualbox told me to. Now VB warns me to turn in 32 bit display (vs default 24)
<sam-palmisano> hi alice
<tk__> may i ask something about dkms
<megharsh> how can i create a local ubuntu mirror ?
<tk__> how to use it
<dr_willis> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<wh0dat> when cloning hdd's with ddrescue does it not copy over the boot record as well? the new drive wont boot, but when mounting it, all the files are there.
<dr_willis> wh0dat:  depeneds on the exact dd/ddrescue command you used. I belive. I dont recall ever using ddrescue for the mbr , Normally you ddrescue a partion, not a whole drive.
<wh0dat> dr_willis: yeah I did the whole drive, all the partitions are there, though. guess I will just run the command to make it bootable.
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror | megharsh
<ubottu> megharsh: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-6 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 102 kB
<mns> If I'm using xubuntu, how do I swap CapsLock and Control ?
<chocka> Guys, I have a new windows 8 laptop and I try to install ubuntu
<chocka> but the LiveUSB is not recognized when I reboot the system
<[1]Nate> Hi! I need some help with Ubuntu recognizing my external hard drive
<Nightwatch> can someone help me with vsftpd.conf - trying to lock users in their home directory
<Nightwatch> everything I read tells me to do something different
<Nightwatch> some say chroot_local_user=YES
<Nightwatch> some say chroot_local_user=No
<[1]Nate> does anyone know how to get ubuntu studio to recognize my external drive? It's 3 TB
<Nightwatch> some say chroot_list_enable=YES
<Nightwatch> and create a list
<[1]Nate> The brand is Toshiba, and the model number is HDWC130XK3J1
<Ghoul_> Um, hi guys
<Ghoul_> I need some help w/ ufw on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bazhang> Ghoul_, got gufw installed?
<Ghoul_> just ufw
<Ghoul_> apt-get install ufw
<Ghoul_> Its a server running desktop ubuntu because its all my host would provide
<bazhang> Ghoul_, gufw is the gui tool for that
<Ghoul_> Oh, I dont have graphical
<Ghoul_> Only ssh
<bazhang> Ghoul_, so whats the issue
<Ghoul_> Uh when I run ufw enable
<Ghoul_> I get a failure on ufw init
<Ghoul_> I took a trace
<bazhang> !enter | Ghoul_
<ubottu> Ghoul_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ghoul_> http://privatepaste.com/db509c2842
<Ghoul_> I have not changed any of the configuration files or edited any of the rules
<dr_willis> a desktop ubuntu with ssh only? ;)
<dr_willis> one whould be carefull with firewall rules when you can only ssh in. It would suck to lock yourself out.
<Ghoul_> Yeah, I've done it twice already.
<dr_willis> why do you even need any firewall?
<Ghoul_> I made sure this time to add ufw allow ssh right after
<Ghoul_> It's a server
<dr_willis> and what specifically are you firewalling?
<Ghoul_> Well, I prefer to use ufw as an easy way of configuring iptables
<Ghoul_> I'm using the server as both a development web server and a vpn so there are alot of rules I need to configure
<eristikophiles> so, i keep getting this "too many files open" error in terminal, and i can't run any programs generally. i can't reboot because it won't run reboot.. which is annoying; last time i rebooted and the error went away, at least until now. i still don't get exactly what the too many files open thing means though. i googled and just found random stuff
<eristikophiles> anyone have any insights into this issue?
<dr_willis> theres a limit i recall on the # of open files avaiable.. but i thought it was a huge number.
<dr_willis> are you runing any services or doing anything unusual?
<penguinman> possibly something in .bashrc if it only happens in a terminal
<Ghoul_> Looks like the ufw bug is due to apt lag
<Ghoul_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ufw/+bug/1065297
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1065297 in Gentoo Linux "use conntrack instead of state" [Undecided,New]
<john_sc_net> i have used and programmed on linux/unix for years but never really played with ubuntu/suse flavors when it comes to sudo, or sudo is part of SElinux and not specific to ubuntu/suse? Im asking cause I did 'sudo su | passwd' and set the root pass; was able to login using putty directly to root without using non root username + sudo. However, now the root pass has changed again; i know im typing the right pass. Does ubuntu man
<john_sc_net> ually generate the admin pass?
<Snowie> hi all. command line mistage. wanted to move all files in sub directories into the current, had a brainfart and used $ mv ./*/* ./*
<dr_willis> jonathaN:  use sudo to do rooty tasks in ubuntu. you dont need to set a root password.
<john_sc_net> does suse/ubuntu randomly generate pass on boot, is what im asking
<dr_willis> oops wront nick .:)
<Snowie> of course, all the files and folders are now missing. anyway to recover from this?
<dr_willis> john_sc_net:  you do realize that suse is NOT related to ubuntu?
<john_sc_net> yeah but they both have sudo
<dr_willis> john_sc_net: :  use sudo to do rooty tasks in ubuntu. you dont need to set a root password.
<dr_willis> lots of disrtos use sudo..
<john_sc_net> so its part of selinux?
<dr_willis> Not part of selinux that i am aware of.
<cjae> How do I add snes9x that I downloaded from their website to my ubuntu system. I know the binary needs to be linked or maybe stored in /usr/bin but where do the other components of the program go?
<dr_willis> sudo can be used on any disrto you want.
<dr_willis> cjae:  what other parts?
<bazhang> cjae, why not just install from repos
<penguinman> cjae, actually, i think snes9x is available from the repos
<cjae> its not there
<john_sc_net> i usually have to disable selinux on centos; i need root pass. I dont run anything as root, just to configure. pain to add "sudo" to every script
<bjrohan> Can anyone give me pointers as to how , in VirtualBox, to make the guest o/s screen bigger? I can expand the ubunutu window, but the guest desktop stays the same size
<dr_willis> snes9x was in the repos ages ago.
<Muphrid> cjae: there a ppa for it
<dr_willis> john_sc_net:  i would learn to get into the sudo habbit.
<cjae> was kind of hoping to learn something as well
<Snowie> bjrohan, i think you use the os's tools to change the resolution
<dr_willis> you don t'need'  the root pass. you are just used to a  differnt way.
<bjrohan> Snowie: Thanks. In the os window, it even has a scrollbar, so it is bigger, it is just not appearing bigger
<Muphrid> cjae: ok, you can invoke it from a terminal if you put the executable in /usr/bin
<penguinman> there's always the option to add sudo -i at the beginning of scripts that require root access.
<bjrohan> Snowie: I will give the os display a whirl
<Muphrid> not sure about the rest of the files
<Muphrid> still best to open from the downloaded folder
<john_sc_net> this is a virtualbox guest which is only triggered by dhcp and installs Windoze on the clients (requirement of IT department to run both windows and linux dual or guest/host).
<Snowie> anyone offer any advice on recovering my files, or am i just boned?
<john_sc_net> it boots when dhcp sees a mac address statically pooled for network boot
<Ghoul_> Any idea where I should iptables rules for apply on boot/restart if I can't get ufw working?
<murlidhar> err how to upgrade to 10.10 . i have downloaded the iso and made a usb start up disk . now what ?
<dr_willis> murlidhar:  what release are you using now?
<murlidhar> 12.04
<murlidhar> oops i mean i want to upgrade to 12.10
<dr_willis> You ment 12.10 :) heh...
<murlidhar> yeah :)
<dr_willis> if you boot the 12.10 thing . i THINK it will ask to upgrade.
<murlidhar> na it isn't asking
<Ghoul_> can we upgrade using apt?
<dr_willis> could be faster to just do a clean install
<john_sc_net> yes ghoul
<john_sc_net> sudo apt-get update
<murlidhar> na i don't want to lose my settings
<dr_willis> there are specific tools to upgrade to the next release
<murlidhar> like ?
<dr_willis> do-release-upgrade   i belive is the command.
<dr_willis> theres some options to upgrade to non LTS releses from a LTS release however that may be needed
<murlidhar> but that would upgrade online only i guess
<Ghoul_> dist-upgrade
<Ghoul_> apt-get dist-upgrade is the command , Ithink
<murlidhar> i have already downloaded the iso
<dr_willis> Ghoul_:  nope.. thats not it.
<murlidhar> and can't rely on online upgrade ( bad internet conn )
<dr_willis> that will not upgrade to the next release.
<Ghoul_> oops, just ran it. What does it do.
<bjrohan> Snowie: That helped quite a bit. Not fully, but much better, thanks!
<dr_willis> just a more intensive upgrade.
<IdleOne> 12.04 is set to only do LTS upgrades by default, you need to Change the setting in Software Sources which can be done via the Software Center
<dr_willis> murlidhar:  i was thinking if you just mounted the iso, it would ask you if you wanted to upgrade also.. but i rarely upgrade
<IdleOne> do-release-upgrade won't work unless that setting is set to Normal Releases
<Snowie> $ mv ./*/* ./*       boned or method to recover. is it possible all my data is still there just named * (as in nothing/anything/everything)?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Snowie> bjrohan, np
<john_sc_net> i was compiling my kernels on centos for the hardware and cpu features not on by default in linux-kernel-xx.srpm; optimized for cpu. Using ubuntu as a VM guest, I shouldnt compile or set any specific options to tell ubuntu its "sharing" resources, for optimization?
<murlidhar> dr_willis:  yes by default it should ask. i remember last time it happened
<murlidhar> but this time i dont know why it isn't asking :|
<murlidhar> thanks for the link though
<murlidhar> will read it
<john_sc_net> oh whats the development packages on apt-get?
<Ghoul_> Is there a way to downgrade iptables?
<malkauns> where can u get the latest compiz?
<dr_willis> malkauns:  from a PPA would be the safest bet.
<malkauns> dr_willis, which ppa?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Snowie> $ mv ./*/* ./*      would scalpel see and recover these files?
<dr_willis> use the ppa search features/tools
<eristikophiles> dr_willis- no i'm not running anything that complicated. it's only a desktop box, mostly just text-chats.
<dr_willis> eristikophiles:  i would think something is running crazy if you are getting to many open files as a normal user.
<eristikophiles> i read somewhere you can edit the number of tasks you're running but not sure whether that would actually help; i mean, that may just crash the system if i do it wrong
<dr_willis> the default is like a very high number. ;)
<Ben64> eristikophiles: what does "ulimit" say
<Septima> Snowie: be worth a try
<eristikophiles> ok so, running things through gui, i get an error from KDE saying that the file has no type= entry.. which they should, since i've been using those shortcuts for a couple years
<dr_willis> Use the following command command to display maximum number of open file descriptors:
<dr_willis> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<eristikophiles> i did upgrade to the newer kubuntu recently, but how that'd cause problems i don't know
<Snowie> Septima, would you agree that other than that im boned with out full hdd recovery?
<eristikophiles> there were no config files that were radically changed
<Septima> Snowie: probably, without backups
<dr_willis> what newer kernel?
<Snowie> Septima, thanks mate. will give that a go.
<eristikophiles> Ben64- it says it can't open the shared object file / too many files open in system
<eristikophiles> basically i can't run anything. including reboot.
<eristikophiles> ..i know i could hard-boot, but i'd prefer to stay on irc and such for now.
<john_sc_net> ubuntu is confusing for me cause we can do /sbin/service x start;stop;restart;etc; no i havent been able to start/stop one service
<dr_willis> i wonder how you can see whats got all the open files
<Ben64> lsof
<Ben64> which might not run : /
<dr_willis> sudo service servicename start/stop/whatever
<john_sc_net> tried that, service not found
<Septima> why doesn't that work for iptables in ubuntu?
<john_sc_net> the actual binary
<eristikophiles> lsof won't run either
<eristikophiles> it's kinda amazing the system works at all, except it's also sort of scary frustrating.
<dr_willis> sudo service ushare start
<Ben64> eristikophiles: you might want to reboot then come back in here
<eristikophiles> yeah lol
<Ben64> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<john_sc_net> how do you search for packages with apt-get?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bazhang> john_sc_net, apt-cache search name
<dr_willis> apt-cache search pattern
<john_sc_net> cache, ok
<eristikophiles> i'll show up on my other box so i can stay online in case something is odd
<eristik> yeah so, exiting kde with ctrl-alt-backspace, then logging in on the F1 shell, i can do lsof
<eristik> what was the other thing to try? i can't remember
<dr_willis> eristik:  its possibl when you exited..it closed all the files that were open
<eristik> maybe
<wchan_> whats a good image viewer?  the gnome default one has horrible pixilation on ultra high resolution images down sampled on monitor
<john_sc_net> sorry for bugging you guys; happy holidays and new year. one last question. what the hell is up with the run levels, NOTHING changes anything to type init 3-5. i cant get x server to quit starting at boot
<eristik> i didn't remember to try F1 shell until after force-exiting kde
<bazhang> !nox | john_sc_net
<ubottu> john_sc_net: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> john_sc_net:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels...
<bazhang> wchan_, check the package manager , there are a bunch
<john_sc_net> yes but in other linux distros there's a service config binary
<dr_willis> john_sc_net:  sudo service lightdm stop    if you want to stop kdm
<john_sc_net> ty
<dr_willis> service command works fine here. ;)
<fat> anybody knows how to get a GUI for encrypt/decrpt in Ubuntu using seahorse. Seams like it cannot give a clipboard to use for that purpose
<bazhang> !runlevel | john_sc_net
<eristik> what was the other command to try to see what files are open? i'd seen that one googling but can't remember
<ubottu> john_sc_net: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dr_willis> The upstart 'cookbook' homepage - has some very well done docs on upstart.
<Ben64> eristik: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<john_sc_net> ty
<dr_willis> $ cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<dr_willis> 809103
<rabbi1> Having problem in displaying correct time in ubuntu 12.04.. I have dual boot with Windows XP. I have checked /etc/default/rcS ... under this file i have tried both UTC=yes and UTC=no. but no luck. Any suggestion ?
<Ben64> hmm
<dr_willis> so a user can have 800000+ files open in a single login session
<Ben64> my system returns a higher value... 1207461
<john_sc_net> "alias stopx='service lightdm stop'"
<eristik> 203398
<al3x> .
<eristik> is that based on your ram?
<john_sc_net> damn ubuntu
<Ben64> i think so
<Ben64> 12GB of ram = 1207461
<bazhang> seahorse-nautilus   fat  you mean this?
<eristik> yeah this box is pretty old. 2gb ram
<dr_willis> The number of concurrently open file descriptors throughout the system can be changed via /etc/sysctl.conf file under Linux operating systems.
<dr_willis> from what im googling. ;)
<Ben64> but 809,103 should be fine
<dr_willis> these sites may be out-dated
<dr_willis> Ihave 8gb-o-ram
<Ben64> oh
<dr_willis> so it does seem tobe related to your ram amount
<eristik> yeah, so, setting it too high could crash the box due to lack of ram, as i suspected
<Ben64> eristik: how about "ulimit -n"
<dr_willis> ive never seen anyone need to touch it. ;)
<eristik> 1024
<dr_willis> # ulimit -Hn
<dr_willis> # ulimit -Sn
<Ben64> eristik: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr
<eristik> lsof i saved in a text file. i'd have to boot into kde to use it
<dr_willis> hard and soft values.. :) not sure what those mean
<rabbi1> Having problem in displaying correct time in ubuntu 12.04.. I have dual boot with Windows XP. I have checked /etc/default/rcS ... under this file i have tried both UTC=yes and UTC=no. but no luck. Any suggestion ?
<dr_willis> eristik:  nano textfile ;)
<eristik> -Hn is 4096 and -Sn is also 1024
<aeon-ltd> rabbi1: have you tried using ntp to set your time instead?
<rabbi1> aeon-ltd: no idea, suggest me how to please ...
<aeon-ltd> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<rabbi1> aeon-ltd: ntp? 'network on' ?
<rabbi1> yesh, network time works good. i  used to have that always. but what if i don't have a net available ?
<aeon-ltd> rabbi1: heh, no idea.
<OerHeks> rabbi1, set your time correct in your bios then
<rabbi1> OerHeks: bios? windows shows correct time
<dr_willis> I thought if you used UTC=NO then you set your timezone to be GMT/UTC
<rabbi1> anyway, let me check and give it a try.......  OerHeks
<dr_willis> bios clock +- the timezone modifier.
<rabbi1> will check on the bios and be back
<fat> bazhang seahorse just create keys and seahorse plugins give option to encrypt/decrpt via Nautilus any files in directories. What I am looking for is to encrypt text, not files in clipcoard or some text editor. It used to be possible in GPA and then copy encypted text to your email.
<dr_willis> I rember back in the days when PC's dident even have clocks on the MB.
<MK`> whenever I plug in my USB headphones, I need to go into sound preferences and select it as the output so the volume controls will work with it. How can I make it so it recognizes whenever I plug in the headset?
<eristik> so yeah.. not sure what's up. i turned it all the way off. i could edit the ulimit # then? or the file-max?
<eristik> i'll look and see what lsof said in a minute when i boot it up
<rabbi1> friends, I wonder how my bios time was changed all of a sudden. thanks dr_willis OerHeks
<dr_willis> eristik:  i would guess its some service or app missbehaveing.. and doing stuff.
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  if your mb battery is dead - it can reset the clock
<rabbi1> dr_willis: that's the only possibility we can think of now :)  anyway, will have it checked in the next boot after shutdown ....
<OerHeks> :-)
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  a spider across teh terminals! ;)
<john_sc_net> is this right for lightdm.conf in /etc/init...........and runlevel [!0123456]............ to not run on levels 0 - 6?
<dr_willis> john_sc_net:  if you dont want lightdm to run. you can either use the text option. or rename the /init/lighdm.conf to be lightdm.dontrun
<dr_willis> ;) altering the contents of the file.. is another way
<dr_willis> then theres like 2 other ways to disable the service.
<john_sc_net> but is that the syntax or do i use commas between runlevels?
<john_sc_net> i dont want to break it; i also need to conform cause other admins will administer this system
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<dr_willis> With Upstart 0.6.7, to stop Upstart automatically starting a job, you can either:
<dr_willis>     Rename the job configuration file such that it does not end with ".conf".
<dr_willis>     Edit the job configuration file and comment out the "start on" stanza using a leading '#'.
<younis> pakistan
<john_sc_net> hmm ubuntu is more friendly with setting environment
<john_sc_net> :)
<ILYG> hi guys ! how can tell me , "you need to be identified with services" what`s mean ?
<dr_willis> 3rd way -> echo "manual" >> /etc/init/myjob.override
<dr_willis> ;) i think theres a 4th way.. but cant find it
<john_sc_net> im reading that  ty man
<dr_willis> .override only works with newer upstart versions
<dr_willis> and i still think user-defined upstart jobs are not in 12.10 *not sure about that*
<eristikophiles> hey so, here is a pastebin of lsof: http://pastebin.com/yxqz9cKJ
<eristikophiles> i'm not sure whether it'll really help though
<eristikophiles> but, can i edit my file max or ulimit without breaking things, do you think?
<eristikophiles> note: pastebin will expire
<Kartagis> hrm, when I clicked on my program icons to make them launchers, their icon turned into question marks. any ideas?
<Kartagis> good morning by the way
<Mike1986> how can i get android on my android phone?
<Mike1986> ubuntu**
<moon`> I try to open this link http://ubuntuone.com/64OujxgkGMv1N2QSoPmXin and I get a bunch of weird symbols
<dr_willis> eristikophiles:  ive never ever managed to max out my file open limit in the many years of using linux. ;
<Mike1986> ha
<Mike1986> ha
<Mike1986> ha
<FloodBot1> Mike1986: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> eristikophiles:  i think somthing is running crazy and doing it.. so upping the limit will be just delaying it.
<cub> .
<john_sc_net> dr_willis, i just dont agree with the way they're creating a service.conf in etc/inittab on that link you posted; they're using a grep script to check to see if filesystem service is up instead of using simply "start on ((filesystem......"
<john_sc_net> loook at their startup script for logging
<dr_willis> john_sc_net:  dosent mean much to me either way really.
<dr_willis> eventually upstart will get replaced.. perhaps 3+ releases from now..  so im not too worried about it.
<Ben64> I don't understand the point of upstart. It's more confusing and harder to use than init for me
<dr_willis> that cookbook site gave info on the reasons Ben64  - its a neat read.
<dr_willis> even if most of the problems dont affect normal users.
<Ben64> yeah I read it a bunch to figure out my problem, just made it more confusing
<Ben64> turns out, you need a static ip address set in /etc/network/interfaces for the dhcp server to start on boot
<cub> OR
<cub> you can install Windows 7 which will automatically detect ALL network informatio! :)
<cub> information**
<goddard> how can i use a key with nautilus?
<Ben64> goddard: what key
<cub> wow installing java on linux is a pain
<cub> and they wonder why more ppl dont want to use it
<Ben64> if you don't have a support question, bring your trolling elsewhere
<cub> stfu you gay ass bitch
<Ben64> no thanks
<eristikophiles> dr_willis- well, ok. i won't change it. did you take a look at the lsof results? i can't tell if they appear normal or not. i don't tend to run that one much
<Ben64> eristikophiles: that was from console with no gui running though, right?
<dr_willis> eristikophiles:  i really cant see much weirdness. it could be the user causing it.. or some rogue system process..
<Ben64> on my system, lsof prints over 6000 lines
<dr_willis> lsof | wc -l
<dr_willis> 36485
<dr_willis> ;)
<Ben64> ok, you win
<dr_willis> so i could assume that i have 36000+ open  files?
<Ben64> yep, but they aren't all "files" in the traditional sense
 * dr_willis files that away.
<Ben64> dr_willis: I'd have to guess based on your 36485, that you're running bittorrent
<dr_willis> Ben64:  not really.
<Ben64> :(
<dr_willis> my upnp server may be doing it however.
<dr_willis> and i am copying a lot of files from hd to hd with mc.
<eristikophiles> Ben64- yeah it was
<eristikophiles> sorry for the delays in response
<eristikophiles> i have no idea what it'd be either. i mean, other than only having 2gb ram, which isn't *that* bad..
<Ben64> I'd have to agree with it being a process or service gone crazy
<eristikophiles> skype was giving errors, and other crap too
<Ben64> if you keep a terminal up with htop running, and it happens again, it might shed some light onto what it is
<eristikophiles> i'm going to run htop in the background. if it happens again, at least i'll have that letting me know things
<eristikophiles> (it doesn't seem to effect already-running apps)
<jiwan> why my ubuntu too slow to show the desktop while entering password?
<dr_willis> jiwan:  You may want to rephrase that
<eristikophiles> well, thanks for the help y'all. i'll try to mess with this again when it next occurs, see if i can get better data on it
<Unknown0BC> Have you ever had that feeling that you are going completely insane ?
<Unknown0BC> My evolution email client is working fine, yet when I look at the .evolution directory there is just about nothing in it.
<Unknown0BC> I wanted to back up my evolution directory and noticed that its so small ? It suppose to be about 80 megs.
<Unknown0BC> now its a couple of kb.
<Unknown0BC> How is that possible ?
<Unknown0BC> Lets run through the facts. 1) Evolution email client stores all its data in the .evolution directory found in a user's home directory.
<Unknown0BC> true or false ?
<slnls> evolution stores mail somewhere else iirc
<Unknown0BC> yeah ?
<Unknown0BC> Where I could have sworn it was the .evolution directory for years now...
<Joe23> Hi Everyone, I am in need of some ubuntu networking advice
<Joe23> for some reason, whenever I try adding an ip address to an interface, it just ....disappears.... after a few dozen seconds
<Joe23> the ip address disappears, not the interface
<slnls> Unknown0BC: why dont you just use the evolution backup-function. that is built into evolution?
<Joe23> has anyone ever seen anything like this?
<Joe23> or does anyone have an idea on where to look for clues?
<Unknown0BC> slnls, maybe I just should, however this does not  make me sane again. I have been backing up evolution for years by just copying the .evolution directory. Now its virtually empty yet my evolution is fine.
<slnls> Unknown0BC: ~/.local/share/evolution/mail/local/folders.db   there should be everything evolution saves. but the backup function of evolution works just fine, so use this
<kevinlu310> Power Statistics is showing incorrect battery information. How can I correct it manually? I'm on 12.04 LTS.
 * Unknown0BC frowns
<Unknown0BC> I think I should not let females mess up my head.
<txthinking> !date
<Unknown0BC> But they are so sweet.
<szx> have anyone had an issue when you press RMB ones it does a double click instead?
<szx> once*
<szx> could this be a bug in X server?
<john_sc_net> is this valid as init/*.conf:    start on started filesystem and started auditd
<Unknown0BC> slnls, thanks.
<john_sc_net> evolution = imap?
<john_sc_net> i like dovecot and ldap
<slnls> Unknown0BC: however, evolution saves everything in one file iirc. which i find bad for backup reasons. maybe you want to try something else, like claws mail.
<slnls> evolution is mbox iirc
<john_sc_net> oh wa sjust guessing based on folders.db
<slnls> evolution is very easy to use, though
<slnls> imap is a protocol and has nothing to do with evolution
<john_sc_net> dovecot has some serious security options thoug
<slnls> john_sc_net: which?
<john_sc_net> i know i meant imap/pop3 daemon
<john_sc_net> it allows to layer security encryptions and integrates with iptables to automatically block brute force, etc
<slnls> if you are into security you should probably work with starttls and encrypt your emails via PGP or similar
<john_sc_net> im talking about encryption from client to server, not the actual mails, that is still an option with this
<slnls> i cant see the benefits over starttls and PGP
<vox> who is the unmitigated genius ubuntu dev that decided if a raidset cannot be assembled at boot, the entire system will ONLY go to busybox(regardless of if you tell it to ignore the failed assembly), even if the raidset has ZERO to do with the operating system itself?
<john_sc_net> i setup a vpn layered with normal tls where people could vpn to dovecot using their email logins, etc; ability to add users using dovecot command instead of just in ldap/mysql
<john_sc_net> at one point
<slnls> john_sc_net: i dont understand. me noob.
<john_sc_net> double encryption capability, if they were paranoid
<john_sc_net> their choice to vpn to dovecot server; they couldnt use vpn to get to internet
<john_sc_net> just to services on server
<aaditya> v
<eFfeM> hi, where does unity store its startup settings (what windows are opened when started) and/or how can I modify that ?
<handong> hi
<aaditya> helo
<aaditya> ho u
<handong> how to use chinese
<handong> ?
<john_sc_net> when they vpn, they would have some things ignored; i had checks to see how many connections a certain subnet was trying within a given time and to see how many of the connections went through and finished (they got logged into the service they connected to, did whatever, and finished). If there was 20 or 30 connections within 1 minute that didnt go anywhere (portscans) their ip would get blocked. Normal users will make a lo
<john_sc_net> t of connections to; so anytime a login was successful, their ip would get ignored for this one check.
<slnls> eFfeM: click where you shutdown your pc. upper right. click startup-programs there.
<dr_willis> eFfeM:  if you mean by what files get auto ran at login. theres ~/.config/autostart/  and /etc/xdg/autostart/
<dr_willis> !zn | handong
<eFfeM> slnls: dr_willis thanks for the advice, will peek at it
<dr_willis> hmm.. whats the ! for chinease.. :) i forget
<handong> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<handong> think you
<dr_willis> zh? how do you get zh from chinese. ;) no wonder i frogot it.
<slnls> zhinese?
<aeon-ltd> zhongwen
<viv> helo
<serp_> zhongwen is chinese for chinese
<eFfeM> slnls: dr_willis: thanks; used the startup programs but also peeked at the autostart file; had a window that started too big, fixed the --geometry and now it is ok
<Snurre86> i used this guide http://www.tecmint.com/install-vlc-2-0-5-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-linux-mint-14/ to add a ppa for vlc, this gets me version 2.0.6 but te newest version is 2.0.5. Is this a scam
<handong> it's my first time use irssi.
<Lester_Fred_Stan> If you are a guy and wish to wear a bra, or do wear a bra, you do not have a problem and it is not abnormal. Many men feel the desire to wear bras, from average joes to celebrities. Visit http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi to be a part of a community of men who like to wear bras. Remember, men who wear bras are not abnormal, they are just like anyone else. So quit worrying and just wear a bra today, worry free!
<john_sc_net> when i do security, i look at connections as scales. if they do something supcious enough times but isnt very serious it would tip the scales to more suspicious. i had a conntrack in iptables to keep up with their "suspicious level" and things they did (sending certain tcp flags is one, like state new and no SYN flag is one :)
<john_sc_net> high enough level, they get permanently blocked
<ubunoob> Hello all, I install squid and was messing around with it, I messed up my config so I uninstalled squid using software centre and deleted the squid3 folder in etc
<john_sc_net> speaking of which, does ubuntu have iptables-conntrack installed by default?
<john_sc_net> and ubuntu setup didnt give any option to configure packages
<ubunoob> When I reinstall it it doesn't recreate these folders and the config files, can anyone help me?
<aeon-ltd> ubunoob: have you tried using it? does it write the files?
<john_sc_net> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<john_sc_net> oops
<ubunoob> @aeon-ltd yes I tried to run it after reinstall I get 'FATAL: Unable to open configuration file: /etc/squid3/squid.conf: (2) No such file or directory'
<john_sc_net> http://wiki.imagestream.com/wiki/Squid_default_configuration
<viv> hi
<john_sc_net> yeah ubunoob you have to create the config file
<john_sc_net> the default one is what i linked
<ubunoob> @john_sc_net is the default available online somewhere?
<john_sc_net> http://wiki.imagestream.com/wiki/Squid_default_configuration
<ubunoob> @john_sc_net wow. . I feel stupid, I even saw that yesterday come to think of it. will try and do it right now. .
<aaditya__> hi
<jiwan> hi
<aaditya__> hello jivan
<john_sc_net> wow thats cool; upstart constantly monitors /etc/init folder for changes
<jiwan> why my ubuntu slow starts after entering password?
<handong> hello,where can study the irssi document
<john_sc_net> instead of having to run a command to have it update service list
<john_sc_net> jiwan how are you running ubuntu?
<jiwan> yeah
<jiwan> it takes almost 30 second to show the desktop.
<jiwan> sometimes around of 40
<aaditya__> hi
<john_sc_net> @ handong
<john_sc_net> man irssi
<handong> !
<john_sc_net> happy holidays
<handong> why don't you speak chinese?????
<aaditya__> hi
<jiwan> anye here who can solve me?
<handong> !zh
<handong> 这里禁止说中文吗？
<aaditya__> uouiu
<aaditya__> have any girl
<somsip> !support | aaditya__
<ubottu> aaditya__: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<what_up1> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i'm running and if i should update?
<somsip> aaditya__: so it isn't for chat
<dr_willis> jiwan:  try disabling some of the auto starting stuff perhaps in ~/.config/autostart/ and /etc/xdg/autostart/ perhaps
<dr_willis> !version | what_up1
<ubottu> what_up1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<what_left> i have intrepid. should i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<handong> !version]
<handong> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<what_left> ya i saw that
<what_left> thanks though
<jiwan> there is nothing │~/.config/autostart
<dufa> what_left: if you intend to upgrade to 12.10 you might consider a backup and fresh install
<jiwan> gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop
<jiwan> gnome-screensaver.desktop
<jiwan> gnome-settings-daemon.desktop
<jiwan> gnome-sound-applet.desktop
<jiwan> gnome-user-share.desktop
<jiwan> gsettings-data-convert.desktop
<FloodBot1> jiwan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiwan> ok
<jiwan> sorry
<jiwan> but tell how to manage it
<jiwan> hey what after pasting it?
<dufa> jiwan: enter the link to the paste in the chat
<what_left> does xubuntu fit on cds anymore?
<euax> jiwan: after access to the web page and paste your text, will be created a link.
<jiwan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1472134/
<jiwan> this is the link
<dr_willis> what_left:  i think xubuntu and lubuttu fit on cd. but im not 100% sure about xubuntu. ;)
<harpal> I am having i3 processor and 6GB or RAM. Should I install ubuntu desktop? or ubuntu server?
<what_left> what's lighterweight, xubuntu or lubuntu?
<what_left> harpal: what is your usecase?
<dr_willis> lubuntu is the lightest 'desktop'
<dufa> jiwan: those are the files in ~/.config/autostart, yes?
<aeon-ltd> what_left: lubuntu, it's mostly just openbox which is a standalone wm
<Mike1986> how can i install ubuntu on my phone
<dr_willis> jiwan:  move them to some .autostart-disabled directory and see if it helps.
<Mike1986> ?
<Mike1986> ?
<Mike1986> ?
<dr_willis> Mike1986:  theres vm's in the android market you can use.
<harpal> what_left: I am using eclipse and some tools. and system is up most of the time.
<FloodBot1> Mike1986: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> wow. he never learns.
<jiwan> no this files are from /etc/xdg/autostart
<dr_willis> jiwan:  so move them and see if it helps.
<what_left> harpal: if you're using eclipse, wouldn't you want some type of desktop?
<jiwan> where to move
<dr_willis> Mike1986:  theres vm's in the android market you can use..
<jiwan> can i remove it randomly?
<dr_willis> jiwan:  move them to some .autostart-disabled directory and see if it helps.
<jiwan> anywhere/
<handong> /yes
<dr_willis> i said move.. not 'remove'
<harpal> what_left: ya, but server can also install Gnome.
<jiwan> should i have to create new directory or there is existing one by this name
<varunpriolkar97> nvidia
<dr_willis> jiwan:  its trivial to make a directory.. so make one.
<dr_willis> Its not rocket surgery. ;)
<dr_willis> 'move them someplace you will rember so you an move them back later if you want to'
<dr_willis> like /etc/xdg/autostart-moved/
<gancar> Hi. How could I create Ubuntu on a VPS. (I'm new to virtual servers etc)
<varunpriolkar97> guys how is the support like for gtx 6xx cards?
<l057c0d3r> k just wondering what the chances are of clam antivirus on nix breaking my windows install
<varunpriolkar97> i am on 4650and am tired of amds crap
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  you can have it just scan and report... no chance at all of harm
<l057c0d3r> because i've scanned my win pc with three different windows virus scanners and nothing ever came up
<l057c0d3r> for kicks i stuck my linux pendrive in and booted up and mounted the windows partition.. and started a virus scan.. and its not even done yet and said there were 536 threats found
<gancar>  Hi. How could I create Ubuntu on a VPS. (I'm new to virtual servers etc)
<what_left> l057c0d3r: o_o
<what_left> l057c0d3r: i recommend you just get rid of that windows installation, since clamav isn't even close to top tier in terms of identifying them
<l057c0d3r> i know right.. thats why i'm thinking it might cripple windows on me if it actually tries to fix the issues
<dr_willis> there are live-av-cds made by avast and some other av makers you mayt want to test out
<what_left> l057c0d3r: are there any actual issues you're encoutnering?
<what_left> *encountering
<gancar> Hi. How could I create Ubuntu on a VPS. (I'm new to virtual servers etc)
<l057c0d3r> what_left, right.. but three different windows scanners ran in windows found nothing
<what_left> gancar: that's not really a valid question. do you want to create an ubuntu image for a vps?
<gancar> Like a remote desktop connection similar to XP
<l057c0d3r> and the windows is a factory install that has only been on there  for 6 months with very little use to it
<what_left> gancar: most vpses have default installations, oftentimes including ubuntu among the mix
<gancar> Oh
<l057c0d3r> not really.. i was just doing the scan for fun... to see what it would say
<what_left> gancar: you mean vnc?
<dr_willis> dosent take more then 6 min.. to get a windows virus if you do it right. ;) or wrong...
<what_left> gancar: for remote desktop, i found TeamViewer to be rather decent
<dr_willis> It all depens on what its reporting.. it may be reporting specific things for specific reasons, or having false positives
<gancar> See http://bluevm.com
<gancar> To install on one of those
<l057c0d3r> well dr_willis im starting to think it just thinks windows itself is a virus :-p
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  theres always the potential for false positives
<l057c0d3r> but yeah..  looking forward to looking over the list of results when it finishes just to see what its reporting
<what_left> gancar: that is sketchily cheap
<l057c0d3r> so what is a good virus scanner for nix then.. since this said one is supposidly not up to par
<l057c0d3r> and i will say this much.... this one is slow... its been scanning for quite some time now
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  several companies make  them. clamav is just one of many.
<what_left> gancar: prgmr is already on the cheap-as-crap side, and it's like 3x the price
<gancar> Yeah but could you install a remotely accessible Ubuntu on there
<dr_willis> avg and norton i THINK have linux based live cds
<what_left> gancar: assuming they offer what they're claiming to... yeah
<dr_willis> or was it mcafee? been a while since i bothered with av apps
<gancar> How actually though?
<l057c0d3r> right..  how likely is it for a virus to get on linux....  peeps always tell me its a lot safer.. and i know its easy to get them on windows sooo
<l057c0d3r> never was fond of avg..
<what_left> gancar: install ubuntu, ssh in with x forwarding to install something like xubuntu-desktop (probably wouldn't want unity because of resource constraints), then install something like teamviewer or vncserver on there
<gancar> See that is said simply but half of what you said jist made no sense to me :/
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  i know of no linux viruses.. biggest danger to a linux box is the users doing somthing stupid
<l057c0d3r> right..
<what_left> gancar: i imagine when you set up your hosting plan, they ask you what distro you want to run. you select ubuntu, which will probably be ubuntu-server (text only ubuntu)
<gancar> Ok
<l057c0d3r> i'm not worried about that.. i've broke my system a few times..  nothing that;s not fixable....  i've never had to actually format and reinstall a nix install like windows.....
<what_left> gancar: then you ssh in (connect to it) with X forwarding (so you can also see anything that would be displayed), and install/run xubuntu-desktop so that now there's actually a user interface you can work with
<gancar> Oh
<l057c0d3r> what_left  why not lubuntu-desktoo
<what_left> l057c0d3r: either one
<l057c0d3r> :-p
<what_left> gancar: from here, you install a more permanent solution for remote viewing, such as TeamViewer, which is something you just download from a certain website and run (it's simple to set up)
<gancar> Oh what ssh program to use
<what_left> lubuntu 12.10 should run better on a 2005 dell than gnome-based jaunty, right?
<what_left> gancar: what OS are you on right now?
<gancar> Windows 7
<what_left> gancar: i think PuTTY does x forwarding, but am not sure
<hero616> Could 2 programs access the same mouse? read("/dev/input/mouse0",...)
<bindaasomatic> ubuntu 12.04 laptop touchpad works in xfce but doesn't work in unity ,any idea?
<what_left> gancar: if you trust someone with a name as sketchy as what_left from an irc channel, i can maybe have a go at it (though i wouldn't be the best person for the job, and i can't guarantee i'll be around much)
<ubunoob> Hi all I was in earlier trying to repair my squid config, I got it right by using the default at http://wiki.imagestream.com/wiki/Squid_default_configuration
<gancar> What spec would you recommend at http://bluevm.com as a vry minimum?
<dufa> gancar: also, if you want bluevm specific support, they have an irc channel at irc.obsidianirc.net #bluevm, they might be able to help you as well
<Mongolski> hej
<ubunoob> I followed the instructions step for step from https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html up to step 3 but all I get now is that the proxy is refusing connections. can anyone help?
<gancar> Yes i used to be an oper there :)
<gancar> Ok if u want to
<dufa> gancar: what specs are minimum will depend on what you plan to do with the vps
<what_left> i would imagine the bluevm3 should be sufficient for really basic use with lubuntu
<ubunoob> I messed up my config yesterday so I really just need someone to show me how to do it right
<what_left> 128MB ram might be pushing it these days? who knows
<what_left> i remember my first multi-megabyte RAM computer... good times good times
<aragorn4> hi. I'm trying to get a high id on aMule, when I do a command: netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "  I see the port listening 0.0.0.0:1058  while all other ports are 127.0.0.1, why is it so?
<l057c0d3r> what_left.. i remember when bill gates said no one would ever need more then 512mb hard drive space
<what_left> aragorn4: 0.0.0.0 is broadcast, isn't it? (or is that 255.255.255.255?)
<what_left> l057c0d3r: i don't think he said that?
<gancar> Thanks for your help. I'll be back soon on my PC
<l057c0d3r> 255.255.255.0 is a subnet mask
<l057c0d3r> well the exact mb may have been different.. but i know it wasn't much..  and yes he said it
<aragorn4> what_left, is it related to having a high ID?
<what_left> if i remember my networks course correctly, 0.0.0.0 is broadcast which means it's intended for EVERYONE on the network to see
<what_left> aragorn4: i know nothing about the software you're using, so i don't know what it would imply
<aragorn4> what_left, I mean an open port
<l057c0d3r> hmm i always thought it was *.*.*.255 for broadcast
<l057c0d3r> usually 192.168.*.255
<Catbuntu> hello
<iDangerMouse> Hi
<llutz> aragorn4: those services with 127.0.0.1:port are only bound to localhost, those with 0.0.0.0 to any available iface. 0.0.0.0 has nothing to do with broadcast etc.pp
<handong> ji
<ciccio123456> ciao
<ciccio123456> !list
<ubottu> ciccio123456: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ciccio123456> ciao
<dr_willis> Wow.. going to !list again?
<ciccio123456> !list
<dr_willis> you just dont read do you?
<longxiongqiu> ....
<llutz> italians are different...
<dr_willis> im tempted to start sending them Ubuntu ISO torrent files...
<dr_willis> ;)
<somsip> dr_willis: I was told off for sending a !list to someone as soon as they said 'ciao'... ;)
<dr_willis> heh
<dr_willis> what were they expecting? ;)
<somsip> dr_willis: I deserved it, but they did try a !list immediately after
<dr_willis> amazeing thing is i ONLY see it in that exact order..
<dr_willis> never hello. or aloha. or  buena nochas..
<longxiongqiu> my english is not good
<Ben64> dr_willis: I don't know what it is, many many italians come in here and !list
<c_nick> I need someone to download a video from youtube for me .. and really appreciate if he could send me via dropbox?
<c_nick> since youtube is blocked here  I want  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR_CXlJFe2E song
<dr_willis> Ben64:  or is it just one? ;)
<longxiongqiu> many  websites is blocked in china
<brez> hi all, just installed 12.10, Im wondering.. where do I locate the oldmenue subfolders like "internet/grapics" etc?
<llutz> dr_willis: one extremly learningresistant italian... i doubt so
<dr_willis> its the fbi looking for warezers ;)
<dr_willis> brez:  the top left Ubuntu icon is the dash that has items and search and filters to find stuff.. if you 'must' have the classic type menus in unity. theres a few classic-menu indicator applets and other tools out in various ppas
<dr_willis> !manual | brez
<ubottu> brez: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> brez:  'Superkey-A' gets to the applications lens. then you can filter stuff and search and so forth
<dr_willis> the 'filter results' check boxs can clean out clutter
<brez> dr_willis: - I wasin the dashboard before, and it gave me sub menu options,for the old menus, I just cannot forthe life of me find it again
<dr_willis> brez:  i dont recall ever seeing that
<brez> I may not of been in dashboard, but certainly somewhere where I could see "internet > empathy, thunderbird, firefox"
<dr_willis> i tend to just tap super, then enter what i need.
<dr_willis> unless you were using the classic gnome desktop thing.
<paul3> Hello
<peat88> hello everybody
<riderplus> I try to play a vlc online video
<riderplus> I get this error
<brez> not sure - was in a dashboard like screen.
<riderplus> python 2.7 required to install plugins to play media files of the following type h.264
<peat88> install codec h@^$
<peat88> codec h
<peat88> h264
<riderplus> peat88: where from?
<peat88> france
<peat88> .-
<riderplus> :D
<riderplus> ok...do I find it in Ubuntu repos?
<paul3> I'm having a problem with my USB sound device. It worked before, but now everything is sounding "robotic". It's a strange distortion can't really explain how it sounds. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<dufa> brez: if you use super-a to get the applications lens, it says filter results in thet upper right corner, clikc that and choose a filter
<peat88> hmm i dont thnink so
<dr_willis> what is the url of the video riderplus ?
<peat88> try to dl the pack google is ur friend .D
<riderplus> http://www.totalweblink.altervista.org/Tv/vlc.php
<dr_willis> i dont really see how that site is using vlc..  :)
<brez> dufa: I didn't do anything fancy, I just had all the old submenus available to me in a tree view in a dashboard like screen.
<riderplus> me neither
<dr_willis> its launching in its own player.. unless theres some url you are putting into vlc
<riderplus> dr_willis: it's launching in flash, vlc, and sopcast
<riderplus> i want to watch it using vlc
<riderplus> when i try the ling it gives me that error
<dr_willis> which link?> :) the first top left icon is playing.. in the embeded player.
<hong> hi
<paul3> Any pointers on how to debug my sound problems? What's they keyword here (alsa??). I'm new to Linux on the desktop :-)
<solitude88> hey guys whats apache irc channel?
<blami> paul3: alsa or pulse
<llutz> solitude88: #httpd
<solitude88> wicked thanks llutz
<dufa> brez: if you really want old style application menu you could install classicmenu-indicator, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/install-classic-menu-indicator-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<paul3> blami: what's the difference?
<riderplus> dr_willis: tv online>vlc
<dr_willis> riderplus:  must be somthing with how your browse is configured. they all popup  in an embeded player here. i dont think thats using vlc. :) guess it could be
<dr_willis> Guess it is some sort of limited vlc player thats playing.
<blami> paul3: alsa is the very thin interface to operating system core sound interface (one in the kernel), pulse or pulseaudio is more complex framework built on top of it
<paul3> ok, ic
<paul3> now eveyrthing sounds like a robot
<dr_willis> riderplus:  this one is working for me here.. (barely)  http://www.totalweblink.altervista.org/Tv/VLC-Tv/Antena-1.php
<paul3> i.e. youtube videos
<paul3> I already tried rebooting and alsa reload
<riderplus> dr_willis: that one is not working for me
<paul3> syslog says Rike pulseaudio[1930]: [alsa-sink] alsa-sink.c: Failed to set hardware parameters: Broken pipe
<paul3> no idea if that's related
<riderplus> python 2.7 is searching for h.264 codec
<riderplus> and doesn't find it
<blami> paul3: it seems it does
<dr_willis> riderplus:  heh.. thats the only link on the whole site that actually plays anything..
<dr_willis> riderplus:  you have installed the vlc-browser plugin?
<dr_willis> it maybe trying toplay in totem or somthing
<riderplus> dr_willis: I don't know...let me check
<dr_willis> riderplus:  ive installed various vlc plugins for the browser - for my flash-replacer extensions
<gancar> Is what_left around?
<dr_willis> browser-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC
<riderplus> I have installed it..but for no reason python 2.7 is looking for codecs
<riderplus> is there a way to set it to play in vlc?
<dufa> gancar: no, he left
<gancar> dufa: the channel or the network?
<dufa> gancar: not sure, channel at least
<dr_willis> gancar:  you can use memoserv to send him a message. or do a /whois to see if hes still here
<riderplus> ok. I got rid of that error, it installed ffmpeg but now I don't think it's playing with vlc
<riderplus> it's actually using gstreamer
<fomalhaut> salve !
<cristian_c> !italian | fomalhaut
<ubottu> fomalhaut: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> riderplus:  i cant really tell what its playing with. its some rather basic gui in a window,
<dr_willis> riderplus:  i dont think its actually using vlc. ;)
<riderplus> dr_willis: yes, that's the problem
<riderplus> and I don't know how to set it to play with vlc
<dr_willis> and i cant see how web link can specifically say 'play with vlc' ;)
<riderplus> because playing that way is crappy
<fomalhaut> ok thank you
<nyuszika7h> what_left
<nyuszika7h> oops
<nyuszika7h> fail
<nyuszika7h> was just trying to search logs :P
<KaiserThaws> hi, anyone using log analyzer ?
<aragorn4> so why is aMule listening on 0.0.0.0 and not on 127.0.0.1 like other programs?
<llutz> aragorn4: because you configured it to do so and it wouldn't make sense to let it listen to localhost only
<boichev> anyone willing to help me run evilwm on ubuntus lightdm
<llutz> aragorn4: those services with 127.0.0.1:port are only bound to localhost, those with 0.0.0.0:port to any available iface. 0.0.0.0 has nothing to do with broadcast etc.pp
<aragorn4> llutz, ok thanks
<andreas> hey
<exalt> hello, can anyone update me with news about nvidia native optimus support progress
<exalt> ?
<andreas>  ]
<exalt> [
<skp1> ..
<ogny> hasektor ya
<ogny> pardon
<blaz_> hi guys, im using 12.04 how can i change metric (i want wlan to have priority over lan)
<blaz_> because i watch iptv over lan and want to also surf the net over wlan while watching
<Guest77694> hey, my ubuntu crash help me
 * joey8 wonders if please's and thankyou's have gone
<Guest77694> when i try to move the file of /etc/xdg/autostart files
<Guest77694> how to get my /etc/xdg/autostart files again
<nikt> Have a nice day.
<Guest77694> how to copy /etc/xdg/autostart folder
<srhb> Guest77694: I assume just like you would copy any other folder.
<Cero> Hi!
<Cero> Is there a supported way available to run a read-only root filesystem with Ubuntu (Core) to allow appliance operation?
<juniour> hi
<Cero> I was thinking about something like flashybrid, overlayfs in conjunction with squashfs, or something like that.
<juniour> Cero change the permission
<srhb> Cero: Sort of. You would have to make all the subdirectories that need writing live on other partitions, though.
<srhb> Cero: ie. with write permission.
<juniour> check allwo file executing as prrogram
<Cero> I could do with flashybrid but it seems to be bit of an outdated way to achieve this.
<Cero> Until now I've been using tinycorelinux for that purpose.
<srhb> Cero: It sounds like overlayfs is the cleaner method though.
<Cero> But I read something that it was not supported as of the last LTS.
<srhb> Cero: The entire thing you want is unsupported, why would that bother you. :P
<lewcien> guys I have vt-d can I use it with vbox?
<juniour> lewcien ??
<shai5482> Hello, I would like to know how I can install RVM on Ubuntu 10.04? I cant find good command on Google
<srhb> lewcien: Yes.
<lewcien> thanks
<juniour> shai5482 ubuntu 10.04 has EOL
<mcb_2> Bom dia Francisco. Acabei de alterar mais uma vez a regra do Firewall. Você tentar mais uma?
<Cero> srhb: so you recommend going for overlayfs? (as in http://askubuntu.com/questions/109413/how-do-i-use-overlayfs)
<srhb> Cero: I think I would.
<mcb_2> Sorry wrong place.
<Cero> srhb: thanks!
<srhb> shai5482: In fairness, there's no easy way in supported versions of Ubuntu either.
<srhb> shai5482: But there are guides.
<kevin> I have a bluetooth mouse from a4teck (bt-630) that doesnt show up when I search for it in bluetooth settings in ubuntu 12.10... I have pressed the pair button on the mouse and it goes into pairmode... any ideas?
<HeKTon> hello anybody
<joey8> HeKTon→ hi
<lewcien> welp how do I switch between intel hdma and amd radeon?
<lewcien> *it's switchable, and even has an option for it in the bios*
<Noriandir> hi. is there a way to add new modes to xrandr at boot?
<Noriandir> its stupid to add new modes at each user login at each boot
<HeKTon> guys i`m very new here. Basically we ask questions about Ubuntu and linux in General right ?
<srhb> lewcien: Is the amd card on?
<lewcien> srhb: yes
<Noriandir> HeKTon: i guess so
<lewcien> srhb: just installed amdcccle
<HeKTon> That`s cool
<HeKTon> ayt I have a question :)
<lewcien> !topic | HeKton
<ubottu> HeKton: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<umer> is there any good dictionary available for ubuntu like world web
<lewcien> !ask | HeKTon
<ubottu> HeKTon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HeKTon> I got a problem with thunderbird...
<lewcien> HeKTon, it would be appreciated if you would state the problem...
<HeKTon> just one moment to see exactly what it says
<srhb> lewcien: I don't think virtualgl has support for those AMD cards yet.
<lewcien> srhb: thanks
<srhb> lewcien: However, if you're willing to live with an X reboot, you could checkout vga switcheroo
<dwakar> I want to start my terminal everytime my computer boots. How do I do that with crontab?
<linudz> Hi there, does anyone know how to set up touchscreen funcs on an Asus eee-top all-in-on pc? Could you PM me? TNX
<lewcien> srhb: thank you
<umer> dwakr u don't need crontab for that
<HeKTon> ok lewcien so basically it was setted up and then all of my accounts dissapeared
<dwakar> I added @reboot /usr/bin/gnome-terminal but nothing.
<lewcien> HeKTon: you could try #thunderbird though...
<HeKTon> now I`m tryying to register again but it doesnt seem to work
<lewcien> HeKTon: type /join #thunderbird
<HeKTon> ah
<HeKTon> thanks :)
<dwakar> umer: so what do I need to do?
<srhb>   dwakar: Check out ~/.config/autostart
<umer> dwakar there is startup application on search
<shai5482> Hello, I've installed RVM on my server, when I type "which rvm" and "which rvmsudo" I found them /usr/local/rvm/bin/rvmsudo but when I type the command I get rvm: command not found any idea?
<HeKTon> unfortunatelly there`s no one in that room
<umer> just add your gnome-terminal in it
<srhb> shai5482: Are they executable?
<shai5482> srhb: yes
<dwakar> srhb: yeah there are bunch of .desktop files
<umer> dwakar /usr/bin/gnome-terminal use following to add gnome-terminal
<shai5482> srhb: I found on Google that I should add them to the PATH variable, but how I can do that?
<donnie> How do I fix this error from synaptic "Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT"
<srhb> shai5482: They should be in your PATH if which finds them
<umer> dwakar which ubuntu you are currently using version
<dwakar> umer: 12.04
<srhb> dwakar: but show your PATH anyway. echo $PATH
<umer> press window button
<srhb> shai5482: ^^^
<umer> type startup
<shai5482> srhb: so why they not working? and I get message command not found?
<shai5482> srhb: one sec..
<umer> do u able to find that startup application ?
<shai5482> srhb: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/rvm/bin
<srhb> shai5482: So indeed, it is in your PATH (last item)
<umer> dwakar ?
<srhb> shai5482: Are you positive they are marked as executable? ls -l /usr/local/rvm/bin/rvm
<dwakar> umer: yes I'm not using unity so I can't do search and type startup
<kevin> I have a bluetooth mouse from a4teck (bt-630) that doesnt show up when I search for it in bluetooth settings in ubuntu 12.10... I have pressed the pair button on the mouse and it goes into pairmode... any ideas?
<dwakar> umer: is there anyway I can do it from terminal
<shai5482> srhb: -rwxrwxr-x 1 root rvm 1272 2012-12-28 03:44 /usr/local/rvm/bin/rvm
<umer> dwakar ya wait
<srhb> shai5482: very odd. How about if you execute it with its full path?
<dufa> donnie: you can read the manual for apt-cdrom with the command "man apt-cdrom"
<shai5482> srhb: I can try, you think I should try to restart the server?
<srhb> shai5482: That should make no difference.
<dufa> donnie: basically what you need to do is "apt-cdrom -d=/mount/point/for/cd add
<dufa> if I recall correctly
<Banos> hey
<Banos> anyone wanna chat
<Banos> about comp networking careers
<donnie> But it's an error in syanptic. Saying it can't download certain update info... I don't even have a cd
<srhb> Banos: Not in this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dufa> hmm
<srhb> shai5482: How about it then? Does it execute with the full path?
<shai5482> srhb: I did reboot and its working now :)
<srhb> shai5482: Mysterious.
<Aleksander> Hello
<varunpriolkar97> hello Aleksander
<dufa> donnie: what are you exactly trying to do in synaptic
<robinson> Hello
<donnie> "the update information is outdated" is a notification I get. When I try and connect to update it. That's the error I get
<TomyLobo> donnie which ubuntu version?
<donnie> No idea... Whats the terminal command again?
<TomyLobo> and what do you mean by "try and connect to update"
<TomyLobo> donnie "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and look for precise, lucid, quantal or something like that
<donnie> 11.10... And I get a notification on my panel that says my update info is out of date. When I say "update it"... It give me that error I posted about apt cdrom
<dziegler> Hi, I have a small question. Is it possible to check whether a network card has a link? For example, if the network card is connected to a switch.
<shai5482> srhb: Thanks for your help..
<HeKTon> so guys no one of you had same problem as i have with thunderbird ?
<HeKTon> there is no thread on google either
<TomyLobo> donnie what does "apt-get update" say?
<technikfreak> sure
<srhb> dziegler: You could use ethtool for ethernet cards
<donnie> Says there's no updates available. And the same in apt-get upgrade
<technikfreak> ifconfig
<technikfreak> and if its blinking or not
<TomyLobo> apt-get upgrade does something entirely different
<TomyLobo> update updates the package lists
<srhb> technikfreak: ifconfig will not show you whether there's a link, I believe.
<TomyLobo> i.e. the lists of what there is out there
<TomyLobo> upgrade upgrades packages
<srhb> dziegler: Or better yet, cat /sys/class/net/eth0/operstate
<donnie> w: failed to fetch cdrom://
<srhb> dziegler: Replace eth0 with your adaptor, of course. :)
<TomyLobo> donnie well do you want to fetch packages from the cd?
<technikfreak> srhb, as son as you have a link it will sends package for sure
<dziegler> srhb yes thanks a lot :-) works fine, nice parser output :-)
<srhb> technikfreak: What?
<srhb> dziegler: There's also carrier, you might need to check the difference
<donnie> TonyLobo I don't have a cd. I don't even have a cdrom drive in my computer anymore since it's really not needed
<srhb> dziegler: In the same directory
<TomyLobo> donnie ok, edit /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite text editor (with superuser privileges) and remove the cdrom line then
<TomyLobo> (or prefix it with "#", which disables it)
<dwakar> srhb: I guess .config/autostart doesn't work for me since I run a different WM
<donnie> Ok. Thank you
<dziegler> srhb: thanks :-)
<the_wave3> Hi I have a Billion USB ISDN modem but i don't know if it is working or how to configure it. from different forums and websites i presume that the hisax (=mISDN?) ISDN driver run it under linux. anyone fit  on this topic?
<TomyLobo> donnie for kde: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<TomyLobo> donnie for gnome: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<subdesign> anyone can help me why I cant ssh to a hosting server. password is right because i can log in to ftp with it.
<dufa> subdesign: sure, do you get any error messages?
<subdesign> ssh info: http://pastie.org/5588156
<_graham_> Is the ssh server configured to allow password authentication?
<subdesign> i guess i could connect earlier, so it worked
<_graham_> It kinda looks like it is, but I've never debugged a system that disabled password ssh logins so I'm not sure...
<subdesign> the prob was i just wanted to apply an automated ssh login, added the generated key to the server, and accidentally exited
<subdesign> so i break something meantime
<_graham_> What happens if you connect from a machine that doesn't have the generated key?
<subdesign> hm i have one machine
<_graham_> Or a different user account from the same machine
<_graham_> Or - worse case - temporarially remove the keys from your local .ssh directory
<subdesign> ok trying ..
<subdesign> now the authorized_keys file is renamed
<subdesign> but the login unsuccessful
<_graham_> Ok - Stupid question time. You're certain the username and password are correct? And you're certain the hostname is correct?
<subdesign> yes it haven't changed
<subdesign> what if I delete the generated key?
<joey8> Hi. Can anyone tell me please what is the terminal command for running “system monitor”.  Ubuntu 12.04 / Mate 1.4.2. Thank you
<dufa> subdesign: move it rather than delete it, you might want to have it later
<_graham_> Delete or move it. Deleting it means you can't get it back if you need it elsewhere
<_graham_> I'm not sure that'll make any difference though
<dufa> subdesign: you could use ssh -v ... for vebose mode, it could help in debugging
<subdesign> ok
<joey8> Hi. I have found it eventually if any one is interested.... “mate-system-monitor”
<jeeves_moss> how do I setup my bind server to be a slave with no upstream replication to my windows servers?
<subdesign> dufa, with -v I only get "Sorry, try again."
<ranjan>  hi all, how can i use libnotify/notify-send centrally to show message on multiple ubuntu nodes on my network
<Noriandir> does anyone know how to add permenantly a resolution to X11? my screen supports 1280x1024 and ubuntu only detects 1024x768... right now I'm using xrandr with --newmode and doing a --addmode after, but that is not permanent...
<agsel> I want to copy contents of 32GB drive onto 128GB drive. I tried dd. now file utility shows that I have 128GB of ext4 filesystem. file explorer shows that the drive has 32GB. how should I fix this?
<dufa> subdesign: it says that after you type the password?
<exalt> hello, can anyone update me with news about nvidia native optimus support progress?
<subdesign> dufa, no, i have permission problem
<rudy__> Hello every one
<rudy__> i am from China
<subdesign> dufa, http://hastebin.com/perexepevi.cpp
<joey8> rudy__→ hi
<rudy__> Can i make a friend for you
<epx998> Anyone ever mess with the old ldmud junk?
<dufa> subdesign: is that all of the verbse output or is there more, would you mind pasteing the rest?
<subdesign> ok
<InspectorCluseau> agsel, http://clonezilla.org/show-live-doc-content.php?topic=clonezilla-live/doc/03_Disk_to_disk_clone
<subdesign> dufa, http://hastebin.com/veyumavadi.hs
<Kartagis> hrm, when I clicked on my program icons to make them launchers, their icon turned into question marks. any ideas?
<_graham_> Curiously, when I try that locally to my own machine, it calls it "keyboard-interactive" when it prompts for a password, and not "password"
<dufa> subdesign: are you specifying in the ssh commnd the username you want ot log in with, the degub output suggests youre logging in as "user"
<subdesign> yes
<_graham_> dufa: He must be, otherwise it would default to his local username of "mercury". Might be that he isn't specifying the correct username though...
<_graham_> dufa: Well, he either is or else it doesn't actually output the real username requested to that log...
<subdesign> i changed my un to user
<dufa> kk
<subdesign> surely i mixed up the keys or something. how can I revert ?
<_graham_> What is the actual command you are using? (Redacted as appropriate)
<Noriandir> how do I recreate xorg.conf?
<Noriandir> i don't have it
<subdesign> _graham_, sudo ssh username@username.webfactional.com
<_graham_> Why are you runnign ssh with sudo?
<subdesign> like: http://docs.webfaction.com/user-guide/access.html
<subdesign> hm good question
<_graham_> There is zero need for that. That just runs the local ssh client as root on the local machine
<subdesign> :/
<subdesign> sorry u right
<subdesign> thx _graham_, dura
<subdesign> dufa
<_graham_> And then - it occurs to me - sudo will ask for your local password before it even tries to connect to the remote machine, which is likely a different password
<dufa> good point
<dufa> right , which is why the faild authentication popped up in the local log, the first paste: http://pastie.org/pastes/5588156/text
<_graham_> Yes. It's not the remote ssh auth that was failing but the local sudo auth
<subdesign> yes it was a leak in my knowledge. ssh doesn't need sudo.
<_graham_> That's probably why the key auth wasn't working too - because it will have been getting the keys from /root/.ssh instead of from /home/mercury/.ssh
<dufa> yes
<M1C4HTRON13> getting an error running grub-update
<M1C4HTRON13> sudo update-grub
<M1C4HTRON13>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 1: /etc/default/grub: ]#: not found
<_graham_> You should use sudo as little as possible. The vast majority of non-local-sysadmin tasks don't need it at all
<subdesign> ok
<_graham_> (By "vast majority" - I can't think of any that need it off the top of my head)
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  _graham_  basically, any command that changes something outside /home, needs sudo
<subdesign> so because i was in .ssh , its in the home, i dont need sudo. memorized.
<_graham_> MonkeyDust: Basically, yes, with some exceptions. Most normal activities don't need to do that at all though
<skr> please help
<Guest1607> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<Guest1607> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications. help plz
<MonkeyDust> Guest1607  start with a question
<M1C4HTRON13> how do I update grub after editing /etc/default/grub?
<Guest1607> try  sudo update-grub2
<M1C4HTRON13> I get an error
<M1C4HTRON13>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 1: /etc/default/grub: ]#: not found
<merlin_> /etc/default/grub not found
<merlin_> check this file
<rzs> Im on ubuntu 12.10
<rzs> Im unable to play mp3 in firefox
<rzs> also, its not working in opera...in chrome the mo3 plays fine
<rzs> any way to fix this ?
<MonkeyDust> rzs install restricted areas
<MonkeyDust> rzs  mp3 is a closed format
<Guest1607> i am getting an error when opening gedit "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend."
<cfhowlett> rzs: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkWitDaFunk> rzs, i think.you can get a plugin that works with your web browser from the ubuntu.software.centre:-)
<merlin_> +1
<rzs> MonkeyDust cfhowlett : ok, let me try installing the restricted extras package
<M1C4HTRON13> merlin /etc/default/grub is fine as far as I can tell
<Guest1607> i am getting an error when opening gedit "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend."  any help
<merlin_> try  $grubmkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<merlin_> try  $grubmkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MonkeyDust> !who | merlin_
<ubottu> merlin_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JF1976> good day to you all, Q). I did a disto upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and now i'm left with a disk check on every boot for the "unclean 10.04", whats the correct way to fix this rather than disabling the disk check? thanks.
<merlin_> !M1C4HTRON1  try  $grubmkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubottu> merlin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest1607> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<M1C4HTRON13> merlin did you mean grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<M1C4HTRON13> it gives the same error
<JF1976> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JF1976> !forcefsck
<JF1976> !tune2fs -c o -i 0
<ubottu> JF1976: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rGiskardReventlo> I'm trying to cross compile AROS (Amiga Research Operating System) using this tutorial (http://meehow.de/index.php/aros/crosscompiling-aros-for-arm/) however when I try to install the package I have unresolved dependencies... I think it has something to do with ubuntu searching for the package in the wrong location (using multiarch and armhf) but I'm unsure of how to resolve the issue. Can
<rGiskardReventlo>  anybody help?
<ThomasBerends> I've installed a lamp-server using Tasksel a while ago, but now I fucked up. Is there a way to remove the lamp-server completely?
<JF1976> tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 | touch /forcefsck
<anonymous> we are anonymous
<anonymous> we do not forgive
<anonymous> we do not forget
<MonkeyDust> anonymous  wrong channel
<anonymous> lol
<JF1976> thats what i was thinking lol
<merlin__> T.T
<JF1976> goto #backtrack-linux
<anonymous> im using the new anonymous OS
<blami> anonymous: geez goto #gentoo or #backtrack-linux ...
<blami> anonymous: don't tell me it is ubuntu flavour
<blami> we're anonymous ... unless our searches in unity are sent to amazon :D
<rGiskardReventlo> anybody? experience of cross compiling using multiarch?
<JF1976> blami, apt-get remove geoclue-ubuntu-geoip ;)
<blami> :>
<JF1976> ever had to fix a disk check error after upgrade ?
<JF1976> disk is fine, just runs a check on every boot? 10.04 - 12.04
<learnLinux> when at this learn linux website and clicking on module 1 which does come up, I cannot see any of the " click on the right arrow" buttons.  what software am I missing?     http://linuxsurvival.com/LinuxSurv1/start-win.php
<delo> hello every body
<paco_> hi!!!!
<delo> it'my first time in it
<paco_> me too
<paco_> :)
<JF1976> you both users or looking to start..
<delo> hi~~~
<delo> where are you come from?
<kujah> hola
<learnLinux> I have a new installation and I am sure Im missing some ad on or plugin to help me view all things on web pages... Can someone take a look at this webpage and tell me what I am missing from the software center.. thanks.when at this learn linux website and clicking on module 1 which does come up, I cannot see any of the " click on the right arrow" buttons.  what software am I missing?     http://linuxsurvival.com/LinuxSurv1/start-win
<learnLinux> .php
<kujah> Hi
<learnLinux> Nevermind!! I was using the windoze link instead of linux..
<MonkeyDust> learnLinux  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<JF1976> learnLinux, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-* packages
<JF1976> delo, register your nick and request a host cloak :- https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=register+your+nick+and+request+a+host+cloak+freenode&btnG=Search&sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&tbo=d&site=
<cfhowlett> kujah: greetings
<JF1976> are you new to irc ?
<evrardo> yes
<delo> me too
<kujah> I am a new boy in the chat
<kujah> I want looking this channel in spanish please help
<cfhowlett> !es|kujah
<ubottu> kujah: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<evrardo> how can find help about ubuntu?
<delo> and I am a new ubuntu user...
<cfhowlett> evrardo: Ask your question here
<evrardo> how can install usb webcam on ubuntu 12.04?
<delo> there are much god boy could give some help
<MonkeyDust> !webcam | evrardo
<ubottu> evrardo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<evrardo> thanks
<JF1976> more than likely evrardo, if you havent installed ubuntu yet have a go with the livecd check system requirements for you device..
<yun> haii all
<cfhowlett> yun: greetings
<tymnet> Hi guys, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
<yun> yeah happy new year
<tymnet> anyone about to answer a quick question? should I install 12.10 or 12.04 lts?
<ThinkT510> tymnet: whichever meets your needs
<MonkeyDust> tymnet  depends on what you prefer
<tymnet> this will be my first time on linux
<tymnet> i don't know which suites me more
<ThinkT510> tymnet: try 12.04 in a vm
<tymnet> whats the most used in the community?
<lvleph> can someone help me with audio through hdmi using radeon driver?
<cfhowlett> tymnet: 12.04 is a Long Term Support version with desktop support for 5 years.  LTS tends to be more polished than interim versions.
<lvleph> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]
<Mechdave> tymnet, I would install 12.04 first, it is less bleeding edge and is more likely to work properly, besides it has updates for a long time to come
<jrgifford> tymnet: i prefer 12.04 for desktops, 12.10 for laptops. however, i seem to be in the minority here, so feel free to ignore me. :)
<lvleph> Linux Media-PC 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lvleph> ubuntu 12.04
<tymnet> so most people use 12.04
<Mechdave> I use 12.04
<ThinkT510> tymnet: i can't answer for most people but i tend to use the latest stable
<tymnet> more of a ready for daily use thing like the pre releases of android os's
<cfhowlett> tymnet: LTS then.  12.04 is the most recent LTS
<tymnet> so whats the benefits to using 12.10?
<ThinkT510> tymnet: more recent kernel and apps
<cfhowlett> tymnet: people like shiny, new things ...
<jrgifford> tymnet: slightly newer software, that's about it.
<jrgifford> for AMD computers i recommend 12.04, since they broke some things in 12.10.
<cfhowlett> tymnet: consider the non-LTS versions as test-beds for the LTS releases
<tymnet> thanks guys for this. there's doesn't seem to be a straight forward answer on the net to this question
<tymnet> beta
<tymnet> i get you
<tymnet> looking forward to chatting here after the reinstall and working with you guys :)
<Mechdave> 12.10 is newer versions of software and newer ideas implemented by ubuntu. 12.04 is slightly older but much more stable.
<ThinkT510> tymnet: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is purely support
<blami> tymnet: also, in case of need with all this infrastructure around ubuntu is really not hard to build newer software to fit your 12.04 installation
<tymnet> oh :)
<Mechdave> I recommend you to install 12.04
<tymnet> thanks guys
<tymnet> open source for life!
<ThinkT510> blami: building newer software to work on 12.04 means you won't get support for that here
<matt21067> hey, anyone have any expierience with wubi.exe?
<ThinkT510> matt21067: better off without it
<vlt> !anyone | matt21067
<ubottu> matt21067: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> matt21067: wubi is for testing ubuntu.  If you really want to install it, consider dual booting or virtualbox
<blami> ThinkT510: that's true ...
<matt21067> how do those work? do i need a disc to install, or could i install another way?
<genius> hi
<genius> friends
<genius> can anyone help me
<jrgifford> cfhowlett: with all due respect, i beg to differ. wubi is good for a lot of things, and not nessecarily just for testing out ubuntu. i recommend wubi for those who want to do a dual-boot without the potential issues.
<vlt> !ask | genius
<ThinkT510> genius: only if you describe your issue
<ubottu> genius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> jrgifford: the developers have stated wubi is for testing ...
<jrgifford> cfhowlett: got a link to the wiki?
<cfhowlett> jrgifford: but I appreciate your sentiment
<vesurimies> Hi all
<genius> i was trying to install citadel
<vesurimies> could someone help me
<genius> on ubuntu
<genius> and backtrack
<vesurimies> i have problem with wine
<ThinkT510> genius: backtrack isn't supported here
<genius> but i was getting allot of error
<ThinkT510> !enter | genius
<ubottu> genius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cfhowlett> jrgifford: as in have I seen the wiki?  Yes
<ThinkT510> vesurimies: the guys in #winehq can help better
<vesurimies> I cannot seem to find way to ~/.config/urw3-Linux/ how will I get there? I have to add one file in that location, thats all
<jrgifford> cfhowlett: It says on the download page "With our officially supported Windows installer, you can install and uninstall Ubuntu easily and safely", so I think it works. anyway, not trying to pick a fight, just stating an opinion on wubi.
<cfhowlett> jrgifford: fair enough.  No worries
<ThinkT510> vesurimies: ~ == /home/username
<vesurimies> hmm where do i put that, think
<matt21067> i installed ubuntu via wubi before and it worked just fine. i booted into ubuntu, updated and it was good. i had a bad LCD TV then tho which gave me problems with it, now i have a much better monitor and would like to reinstall
<uu88> how to write zeros to multiple drives with 'dd'?
<Mechdave> uu88, google zero hard drive with dd
<matt21067> the problem, however, is that when i run wubi, nothing happens. no prompts or splash screens or anything.
<TakeItEZ> !google | Mechdave
<ubottu> Mechdave: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<JF1976> vesurimies, get a console [ctrl]+[alt]+[t], then type " mkdir -pv ~/.config/urw3-Linux/ " without quotes
<vlt> uu88: You could use either tee or some shell magig (zsh ftw)-
<TakeItEZ> uu88: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<JF1976> this will make the path you are requesting,
<uu88> <Mechdave>, I already did and all I got is how to zero ONE drive, but how to zero multiple drives I still don't know
<vlt> uu88: Just multiple dd processes, tee or shell redirection. I'd just take the first option.
<uu88> are you sure /dev/sdX could work?
<TakeItEZ> uu88: not to  zero multiple in ONE run, no
<Mechdave> uu88, It does take a long time to zero 1 hd, in order to zero many you will need to write a script to be executed in bash
<matt21067> does anyone know what could be wrong? i've tried all kinds of compatibility settings. before it worked just fine, no hitches, but this time it's just being a pain. i've tried searching google for a solution, but nothing has worked so far
<vlt> uu88: Have a look at ddrescue which runs with faster default values or "shred".
<Mechdave> uu88, something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever; dd etc etc Or you could write dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sr* maybe
<uu88> so, when I will run the script dd will zero one drive and once it is finished will take the other one, right?
<vlt> uu88: "shred" has a "-z" option and "-n 0" instantly zeroes the drive (instead of multiple random writes before).
<Mechdave> uu88, Yep, that is right... Best check with the bash manual first though... My bash scripting is a bit rusty!
<vlt> uu88: If you want it not one after another, there are several options. The easiest one would be to run several processes simultaneously.
<Mechdave> uu88, If you want to just do a file or a group of files then shred is the go
<uu88> vlt, you mean 2 drives would be zerod simultaneously?
<WDKevin> I have 2 drives being delivered today that will be the host drives for my new server. They are to be exact replicas of each other, but I'm not looking to use RAID. Is this something that I can do with ZFS?
<ThinkT510> !zfs | WDKevin
<ubottu> WDKevin: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<WDKevin> ThinkT510, thank you, but that does not answer my question
<uu88> thanks, guys, I got good advice fro you. I'll start testing..
<roman_345> hi
<ThinkT510> WDKevin: it tells you how to use zfs on ubuntu and its state of support, other than that i can't think why you would ask a zfs question on a ubuntu channel
<matt21067> so no one here knows?
<ThinkT510> matt21067: not many here use or even like wubi
<JF1976> matt21067, download the latest livecd version and try booting it live, are you looking to fix the current install or provide a more stable reinstall?
<matt21067> i'm assuming you need a CD for livecd version?
<vesurimies> demons!!! my computer is possessed by demons!!! I hear voices!!!
<MonkeyDust> vesurimies  wrong channel
<vk> hi
<cfhowlett> vk: greetings
<joey8> vesurimies→ turn your volume down ヅ
<JF1976> tbf im thinking last time i downloaded a latest it was dvd sized, however you can use USB if you device boots from USB
<roman_345> hi, what is this chat for? I'am first time on irc
<matt21067> i would like to use the windows installer again because it's simpler, and i don't have any spare CDs around and i'm not sure if i have a USB drive to use..although i might be able to rig up a spare HDD and use it as a USB drive to install from..if that's even possible
<ThinkT510> roman_345: ubuntu support
<JF1976> matt21067, are you looking to install the 12.04 LTS or the 12.10 version, also have you decided on Ubuntu or another Ubuntu such as xUbuntu
<matt21067> 12.10
<matt21067> and Ubuntu
<roman_345> u can install from usb thumb drive
<JF1976> ok so you have a working windows system and you want to update the wubi,
<vk> im using ubuntu 12.04, how to find buffered flv files location,   firefox  11.0 is in place.  earlier flv files used to get stored in /tmp files. pls help i dont wish to use  plugins and download flash videos seperatedly, i wish to get locate buffered flv files only. Hope this is what every one wishes...
<JF1976> from my understanding the best way to do that is via the windows add remove ? you i think you remove like standard app then download the latest wubi and install the same way you would for windows,
<matt21067> i am working from windows 7 x64, i don't currently have Ubuntu installed on this machine, and i've downloaded wubi.exe 3 times or more just this morning and tried to run with no success
<JF1976> go buy yourself a nice new usb pen drive 2Gb should be fine but 4Gb will do a dvd so i would get that ;)
<b33nj> ThinkT510, http://s55.radikal.ru/i150/1212/d1/2fdd43de9521.jpg
<ThinkT510> b33nj: please don't post things like that here
<JF1976> then download the ubuntu you want to use and follow the guide to create a usb boot from the iso, reboot live and see how the device responds, i take it your up to spec cpu ram wise ?
<b33nj> ThinkT510, why?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: many beginners join this channel
<JF1976> pm it so the person or else its spam
<exalt> hello, can anyone update me with news about nvidia native optimus support progress?
<b33nj> ThinkT510, how can i send pm to you?
<iceroot> exalt: still not good so you have to use bumblebee
<matt21067> this PC is capable of running Ubuntu. i've had it running it before on the exact machine, so i know at least it will run
<ThinkT510> b33nj: /msg nick whatever you want to say
<exalt> iceroot: i read that there was proof of concept
<b33nj> ThinkT510, have you received the pm?
<iceroot> exalt: there is one big issue, the licence. nvidia wants to do some special things but the licence does not allow to use closed source in that case (shared drm access)
<ThinkT510> b33nj: multiple times, stop it
<JF1976> lol
<iceroot> exalt: it was this "nvidia fuck you" and there reaction to that
<b33nj> ThinkT510, sorry, i thought they weren't sent
<ThinkT510> iceroot: no need for that language here
<iceroot> ThinkT510: i am just quoting
<ThinkT510> iceroot: still applies
<iceroot> ThinkT510: send your worries to linus
<ThinkT510> !guidlines | iceroot
<ThinkT510> !guidelines | iceroot
<b33nj> linux torvalds
<ubottu> iceroot: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iceroot> exalt: but there is a proof of concept yes, with only one xserver running, bumblebee is using 2 x-servers at the moment
<blami> iceroot: not linus, better to send them to alan cox
<iceroot> blami: that quote was from linus
<iceroot> blami: but yes i know what you mean :)
<exalt> iceroot: and the problem is there is not full support of the graphics card with bumblebee
<blami> iceroot: yeah but nvidia tried then. They have dmabuf support in driver but they can't link gpl symbols
<iceroot> exalt: bumblebee is using the non-free nvidia drivers and starts 2 x-servers
<iceroot> blami: yes that was the issue
<blami> bumblebee is weirdo hack
<iceroot> blami: but working fine here
<HOBOTOMTOMGPS> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> even with steam games
<blami> iceroot: not here, as my t420 has both dvi's wired to nvidia only so I can't have reliable multihead with bumblebee ... hope dave airlie prime will make it into Xorg soon
<scooby> I have a system where I need to get to the root shell - I manage to do a sudo su - but when there it tells me that output is not a terminal when I try and edit and even simple commands like echo do no output
<iceroot> scooby: sudo su is wrong
<iceroot> scooby: its setting the env wrong
<iceroot> scooby: you "want" sudo -i  but normally you dont want a root-shell, only normal sudo
<scooby> iceroot:  OK - let me try that - stand by please
<scooby> iceroot:  just did the sudo -i - seemed to get to a shall but when I go there: vi test gives me Vim: Warning: Output is not a terminal
<iceroot> scooby: screen?
<iceroot> scooby: or something like  ssh foo@bar sudo -i?
<scooby> iceroot: I am at a screen if that is what you mean - have not tried ssh to it - do you mean from another machine?
<iceroot> scooby: i am talking about GNU screen  not a monitor
<iceroot> scooby: i am not sure if you can change the user in screen and get the new correct terminal
<blami> scooby: what says echo $TERM?
<scooby> iceroo
<TakeItEZ> iceroot: screen has no problems with sudo -i, more a terminal-issue i guess
<scooby> iceroot:  the strange thing is that I do this all the time on other computers and have no problems - and yes through xfce
<iceroot> TakeItEZ: ok, wasnt sure about that, thanks
<scooby> blami:  see above - even echo does not work
<ubuntu> hi
<blami> scooby: and 'set'?
<blami> scooby: but still it seems like you're trying to do something from script or so (stdout is not terminal)
<scooby> blami - I agree - and as far as I know I am really at a shell since I move there from a shell - using su
<HoNgOuRu> hi, any good xml editor ?
<scooby> HoNgOuRu:  emacs
<HoNgOuRu> yeah right... thank u scooby
<HoNgOuRu> I am trying to avoid text editors
<HoNgOuRu> I mean, I need an XSD editor as well
<Therion87> Anyone using the Dell Sputnik yet?
<scooby> blami:  and iceroot  this is not worth a lot of problem - I will just dd from another working system - they are supposed to all be the same anyway - so I am assuming something messed up on this one - probably best to reload
<scooby> HoNgOuRu: if not text then what - xml is text
<KaiserThaws> Hello, I have this message in my log every minute : "pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)" do you know the reason of that ?
<iceroot> KaiserThaws: maybe cron, there can be many reasons
<iceroot> KaiserThaws: or any other process which needs root-access is validating through pam
<Ronalds_M> hi everyone
<technikfreak> my pidgin takes a huge of processor on my netbook with xubuntu
<technikfreak> is that normal?
<KaiserThaws> iceroot: yes it's cron related
<KaiserThaws> but I have nothing in my crontab
<Biomechd> hey, i never did get the weird update/keysignature thing fixed, but right now there's another issue: my touchpad has shut down. if it weren't for the little pressure button thing in the middle of my keyboard, i probably wouldn't be able to do much of anything without a restart right now.
<iceroot> KaiserThaws: /etc/cron.d/
<iceroot> KaiserThaws: also see crontab for root
<Ronalds_M> why linux gets to 50 celsium without nothing
<Ronalds_M> when on windows, it's always lower
<Ronalds_M> I have xfce+ubuntu
<Ronalds_M> something like 5-10 grades difference
<Biomechd> windblows produces more forced air current, so it naturally stays cooler lol
<Ronalds_M> between windows and ubuntu
<Ronalds_M> nice explanation
<Biomechd> (not really, i'm just not a windows fan and like poking fun at it)
<Ronalds_M> I don't like windows at all
<Ronalds_M> I'm just want to know is it normal
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Biomechd> no clue.
<Ronalds_M> on linux it takes 500 mb of RAM, while on windows it's 1,6 gb
<KaiserThaws> iceroot: I have two files on etc/cron.d and one executing "09,39 *     * * *"
<Ronalds_M> but linux heats more
<KaiserThaws> but never seen that kind of value in the first spot. What does it mean ?
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: ram is there to be used
<Guest58555> lol
<TakeItEZ> KaiserThaws: every hour+09minute and +39minutes
<Biomechd> perhaps linux uses more processing power and demands more?
<KaiserThaws> TakeItEZ: alright thanks :-)
<Ronalds_M> perhaps
<HoNgOuRu> any xml editor like xmlspy ?
<TakeItEZ> KaiserThaws: "man 5 crontab" for further explanation
<Biomechd> would anyone happen to know why my touchpad crashed? i can do without alt-lmb&drag for now, but losing my touchpad is going to severely decrease my productivity.
<KaiserThaws> TakeItEZ: Thanks, i'm just trying to understand why a root session is open by cron every minute
<Biomechd> i really just wanna know how to restart my touchpad so i can use it again without having to restart it.
<matt21067> would it be at all possible to install ubuntu from a USB HDD or android phone attached to USB?
<Biomechd> (restart the computer, that is)
<christaras> Hi guys. I have a problem. Ubuntu always uses vesa drivers instead of AMD Catalyst FGLRX. Why is that so? it happens on  13.04 12.10 12.04 . Can you help me fix that
<Biomechd> logically, yes, matt21067
<ThinkT510> christaras: did you install fglrx?
<Biomechd> ...13.04?
<christaras> yes
<bao_> i can't play left 4 dead on Ubuntu. I installed Wine
<christaras> I installed many versions (13.04 is in aplha stage)
<ThinkT510> christaras: 13.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<christaras> Well the problem exists in every version of ubuntu not just 13.04
<Dead-i> Hi, for some reason every time I boot into my Ubuntu Server setup I am unable to access the internet. However, when I type "sudo restart networking", it works again?
<Biomechd> could someone please tell me how to restart my touchpad?
<ThinkT510> christaras: i don't know what cards fglrx supports, perhaps your ati card is too old?
<christaras> no it is 6450 HD. it is still supported
<MonkeyDust> Dead-i  if you can ping an IP address, but not surf to it, it's a DNS issue -- DNS translates an IP address to an url
<DrShoggoth> O_o
<DrShoggoth> DNS translates the hostname from the url to an IP address
<b14d3> I think Monkey meant DNS translates an IP FROM a url :P
<b14d3> He knew where he was going with it, his fingers just made him incorrect :P
<ubunoob> Hello all, I am trying to get a small server running, I have four windows computers and they connect to the internet through my ubu machine. I did a dhcp setup and ICS. that worked fine. I wanted all the winboxes on static IP so I changed that. everything was working just fine until I played around with squid, now all the windows pcs say the dns server is unreachable despite being able to ping my ubu machine. I have tried everything I ca
<ubunoob> n think of, can someone please, please help me?
<christaras> no he was mean and he did it on purpose :P
<christaras> So guys no idea about why ubuntu uses VESA instead of FGLRX?
<ThinkT510> christaras: check if your card isn't blacklisted
<Kartagis> when I clicked on my program icons to make them launchers, their icon turned into question marks. any ideas?
<christaras> It is not blacklisted it is compatible with linux. Even in amd site it says that. Also the old and wise google says that.
<christaras> Google Knows everything
<tymnet> hey guys, just wanting to confirm. install 12.04 instead of 12.10?
<LordOfTime> tymnet, depends on what you want: long term stability and security updates, or more cutting edge than stable.
<LordOfTime> s/cutting edge/newer software/
<LordOfTime> tymnet, 12.04's pretty stable though.
<cfhowlett> tymnet: consider this: if you don't mind the risks/rewards of updating every 6 months, don't install LTS.
<tymnet> what do the majority of the community run?
<christaras> Hey guys has anyone tested latest kernel 3.8 on 12.10?
<Biomechd> christaras, if google knows everything, why has it not told me how to restart my lenovo thinkpad edge 15's touchpad? i'm forced to use the little pressure button thing in the middle of the keyboard or restart my laptop.
<Biomechd> (and i'd rather not restart if i can just type in a command or something and go back to using my touchpad, but with the time it's taking, it would have been much faster and easier to just restart anyway)
<christaras> Well by using linux i have to say one this for it for sure.
<ThinkT510> Biomechd: tried finding out which kernel module is loaded for your touchpad?
<Dead-i> MonkeyDust: I get "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Biomechd> ThinkT510, how would i do that?
<christaras> It is way too complex And has many problems.
<ThinkT510> Biomechd: lsmod will list the modules loaded
<Biomechd> ThinkT510, "psmouse" says it's being used by 0
<Biomechd> ThinkT510, that's the only thing i can find that looks like it would be related to the touchpad
<ThinkT510> Biomechd: says same here and my touchpad is fine
<TakeItEZ> Dead-i: and what dns-server do your windows-machine use (ipconfig /all)? can they ping that ip? is that the correct dns-ip?
<Biomechd> ThinkT510, what is your touchpad connected to in the lsmod list?
<Dead-i> TakeItEZa: I meant I get  "Destination Host Unreachable" when I ping an IP (in this case, 173.194.41.129) :)
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: They're PS/2 touchpads, pretty standard thinkpad stuff
<ThinkT510> Biomechd: no idea
<TakeItEZ> Dead-i: and what dns-server do your windows-machine use (ipconfig /all)? can they ping that ip? is that the correct dns-ip?
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: For legacy purposes
<LordOfTime> TakeItEZ, DNS-IP is irrelevant if they can't reach the outside
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, so are you saying these crashes are common for them?
<LordOfTime> TakeItEZ, if they're getting Destination Host Unreachable for an external IP it means they have no network access to the internet
<LordOfTime> usually at least
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Maybe a devicekit issue related to FN+F8?
<Sling> do I need to enable something special when putting a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ ? i've made the script, chmod+x, running it manually does what i want (iptables-restore < /root/firewall) but on a reboot iptables is empty again
<Dead-i> I use a Mac instead of Windows, so I'm not sure what the Mac equivalent of that is.
<Dead-i> Yeah, I have no network access unless I run "restart networking" manually, but I would like networking to work without me having to run that
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Something in userland? I actually have no idea what you're talking about, i'll read back a bit
<TakeItEZ> Dead-i: sry i put you in the wrong context (other guys issue)
<Dead-i> TakeItEZ: np :)
<Kartagis> Sling: do you iptables-save?
<memand> Hey guys, I'm running 12.04 and have a laptop with a Nvidia gt555m and an intel i5 with intel graphics on it, I can see that there is a driver set for the Nvidia chip loaded called nouveau and a driver for the intel chip called i915. I installed Xscreensaver and get really choppy performance, so my guess is that the Nvidia chip is not being used properly. Any thoughts on that?
<Sling> Kartagis: yes, that is what generated the /root/firewall file
<Sling> i dont iptables-save automatically anywhere though
<Kartagis> Sling: you do iptables-save after putting in rules
<LordOfTime> Sling, you should iptables-save after you add rules
<LordOfTime> so that they're saved somewhere.
<Sling> ehm
<Sling> they are already in the /root/firewall file
<Sling> iptables works fine when running the script i have in pre-up
<LordOfTime> oops old data :PP
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: PS/2 is from the 80s and really standard, and there aren't any thinkpads with USB Touchpads or trackpoints. That is, they work even in DOS without drivers. I actually didn't have IRC logging on, no idea what your issue is.
<Sling> it just doesnt execute the script on boot
 * LordOfTime wasn't scrolled down :P
<LordOfTime> Sling, add it to rc.local then
<Sling> well yeah i can put it in other places too
<LordOfTime> Sling, or install iptables-persistent and use /etc/iptables/rules.v4 and /etc/iptables/rules.v6
<Sling> just want to know why pre-up doesn;'t work
<LordOfTime> (iptables-persistent's easier :P)
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, my issue is that my touchpad randomly crashed, and it does this sometimes (don't keep track of how often)
<Sling> i guess the rules.v6 would be nicer then having another script for ip6tables
<LordOfTime> Sling, you'll still need to ip6tables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v6
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: And you've tried pressing FN+F8, which disables/re-enables it?
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, if it weren't for the little pressure button thing in my touchpad, i'd be without a mouse right now unless i restarted my laptop.
<Sling> LordOfTime: yes i know how iptables works :)
<LordOfTime> Sling, and iptables-persistent will load iptables at load time
<LordOfTime> (i.e. boot)
<Sling> using what hook though?
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Do you get a indication of the "Touchpad On/Off" symbol when you press FN+F8?
<Sling> as in, what would make iptables-persistent apply the rules on boot, and my pre-up script not
<ewook> LordOfTime: doesn't a script in /etc/network/interfaces/if-up.d/script.file.sh work anymore? ^^;
<TakeItEZ> Sling: if-pre-up.d is meant to work
<Sling> yes, thats what I thought
<LordOfTime> ewook, not sure, but the easiest method is to use iptables-persistent
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, fn+f8 on my keyboard is f8. my keyboard's a bit weird in that what would normally be secondary functions of the f# keys are instead the primary functions.
<ewook> LordOfTime: okidok. when did that change?  :S
<LordOfTime> ewook, i think its always been that way... *checks the iptables howto*
<Sling> id rather not go for 'easiest method' as soon as something doesn't work :)
<Sling> LordOfTime: its not something iptables specific im doing here
<LordOfTime> Sling, i understand, i'm talking to ewook now :P
<Sling> its just a bash command that is supposed to be ran before bringing eth0 up
<LordOfTime> ewook, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup  <-- always been there in solution #3
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, and none of the keys show any sort of mouse/touchpad-related icon.
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: You've just started with Linux, and you're on 13.04? It's not ready yet. I am absolutely sure that it works perfectly on 12.10 and has for years
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, no, somebody else is using 13.04. i simply inquired about it. i'm using 12.10.
<ewook> LordOfTime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup
<ewook> LordOfTime: lol :p
<memand> Hey guys, I'm running 12.04 and have a laptop with a Nvidia gt555m and an intel i5 with intel graphics on it, I can see that there is a driver set for the Nvidia chip loaded called nouveau and a driver for the intel chip called i915. I installed Xscreensaver and get really choppy performance, so my guess is that the Nvidia chip is not being used properly. Any thoughts on that?
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Tried making a new user account and see if you can get the indication? It's almost certainly a configuration problem in userland, not a kernel problem. Maybe devicekit. Did the button ever work? Like it works in Windows, correct?
<ewook> memand: nouveau isn't that good..
<memand> ewook: Ok, do you know of a better driver and how to get it?
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: and you want into Mouse and Touchpad settings and tried unticking "Disable touchpad when Typing"? Maybe something's broken there.
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, i don't use windows very often, and i haven't had this problem in windows before that i know of.
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Do you have gpointing-device-settings installed, maybe?
<ewook> memand: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, i could try it. it doesn't seem like having that option ticked is doing anything anyway. i still end up doing random crap while my thumb rests on the touchpad when i'm doing stuff.
<ewook> memand: that's the PPA I'd recommend.
<Jitesh> ok guys,i just installed ubuntu 12.10 along side windows 7 and after installation i restarted pc and after selecting UBUNTU from GRUB it was showing me attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<ewook> memand: using it with my lenovo w530, still not perfect due to my weird gfx-combo, but works well with the nvidia.
<Dead-i> does anyone have any ideas as to why I need to run 'sudo networking restart' for my networking to work on boot?
<memand> ewook: Ok thanks :) and when I add the ppa it should automatically detect the driver update?
<Sling> Dead-i: anything in dmesg about networking after booting? or in syslolg
<Sling> syslog even
<Sling> also how did you configure your network
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, messing with the disabled-during-typing option didn't do anything. i toggled it off and on with no effect.
<ewook> memand: if a update/upgrade doesn't , simply ask to install the nvidia packet as provided in the ppa - lesse if I can find a more accurate guide for it.
<Dead-i> Sling: In my network interfaces I have lo, p4p1 and xenbr0 configured.
<ewook> memand: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104527/how-do-i-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-via-the-additional-drivers-tool
<ewook> memand: that link contains all the steps what I can see :).
<memand> ewook: Cool, thanks :) it's actually surprisingly hard to find info on getting nvidia chips to work :)
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: do you have the "gpointing-device-settings" program installed? People used to install it before gnome got better support for trackpoints and touchpads, but I think that it causes major problems
<ggherdov> Hi all. I am building some code, and the configure script complains with "error: GLib >= 2.28 is required". Question: what is the package providing GLib on ubuntu 10.04 ? "apt-cache search glib" didn't help much.
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Wifi?
<ewook> memand: yeah.. well, you could install it directly from nvidia.. but.. geh.. that's gonna break quick.
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Chipset? Try reading through dmesg?
<b14d3> ewook: That's assuming it works in the first place :)
<memand> ewook: Yeah I heard a rumor about that :P
<memand> it's amazing that they still don't provide proper suport for *nix
<Jitesh> ok guys,i just installed ubuntu 12.10 along side windows 7 and after installation i restarted pc and after selecting UBUNTU from GRUB it was showing me attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' any 1 know how to solve this issue?? please
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, no, i don't, and in fact i just did sudo apt-get remove to make sure it wasn't.
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Though I have a wireless card, I'm using the Ethernet port in my motherboard (p4p1).
<iDM|Busy> Ubuntu on Galaxy S2 bad idea kids!
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: and did it start happening suddenly or from when you first installed Ubuntu?
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Just spotted dmesg says "p4p1: link down" if that's any use
<Dead-i> I had originally configured Ubuntu to use wlan0, but I've changed it to p4p1. This seems to be happening after every boot after changing it to p4p1.
<ewook> b14d3: ah, well it does, or did for me a couple of versions ago (around 304.x I think)
<memand> ewook: Just did an update/upgrade gonna reboot and see what happens, if it's still buggy I'll check that link out. Thanks for the help and info :)
<ewook> memand: well, they kinda do.. but I hear ya..
<b14d3> ewook: I've heard of it working (however briefly) but have never actually seen it happen with my own eyes lol
<ewook> memand: gl!
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, any other ideas?
<ewook> b14d3: Mine worked for two reboots - if the x-config actually worked :p.
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: No idea......but I bet a new user account wouldn't have that problem, meaning that there's probably some weird setting in dconf, which you could look for using dconf-editor
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Basically idiopathic, screw it ;)
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Since running "sudo restart networking" seems to fix it, is there any way of running that at boot or something? :S
<Sling> what was the package/setting again for having to confirm iptables changes, and rolling them back within X seconds if unconfirmed?
<Sling> or is that just a script somebody made
<TakeItEZ> Sling: its just a script/cronjob
<kevinliu> hello
<joey8> kevinliu→ hello
<diverdude> Does anyone know if there is a way to remote control spotify running on a ubuntu machine from an android device?
<kevinliu> hello
<Sling> TakeItEZ: a cronjob?
<Sling> i dont want to periodically change my firewall :p
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Yes, but that's a pretty messed up way of fixing it. Has it been this way ever since you first installed Ubuntu, or did it just show up suddenly? Under "Startup Applications" you can run the command "gksudo restart networking" without quotation marks. Not really a fix, but whatever.
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Then you'll have to type your password in every time your desktop pops up after logon
<dufa> diverdude: I'd guess vnc would be easiest to set upp
<TakeItEZ> Sling: its just for testing purposes. as long as you fiddle with new rules, let a cronjob reset iptables every xxx minutes
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: It has been that way since setting up p4p1.
<diverdude> dufa, hmm for spotify? Are you sure
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: I'm using Ubuntu Server, not the Desktop version :)
<Sling> TakeItEZ: no thanks
<TakeItEZ> Sling: after you're done, you remove the cronjob of course
<Sling> its a wrapper around iptables
<dufa> diverdude: oh, I didnt read carefully enough, yeah, vnc is overkill
<diverdude> dufa, hmm this might be an idea to try
<diverdude> dufa, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cewan.spotify&hl=en
<ocontant> hi
<Sling> ill continue /win 2
<Sling> oops
<Biomechd> sequencesequence, since you mention dconf-editor, would you happen to know where i could go to permanently disable alt-lmb&drag for moving windows, or at least to change it to, say, super-lmb&drag?
<dufa> diverdude: seems there is an app for that https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cewan.spotify&hl=en it's free, you might want to check it out
<dufa> sorry its the same link
<domdom> hi every one
<domdom> i dont know if it's a problem or not but i noticed that when i do "apt-get upgrade"
<domdom> i get "The following packages have been kept back:"
<domdom> lintian linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<domdom> is that normal ?
<TheLordOfTime> domdom, i see that on my server, linux-* usually gets held back because it updates the kernel and requires a reboot
<b14d3> Yep. Do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" without the quotation marks
<BluesKaj> it's not a problem , it's normal
<domdom> ok thanks :)
<BluesKaj> domdom,^
<TheLordOfTime> and BluesKaj's right, its not a problem its Working As Intended
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: Can't remember the key, but you can do it using move plugin of compizconfig-settings-manager
<Nightwatch> can someone help me lock users to their home directory in vsftpd?
<sequencesequence> Biomechd: aka ccsm
<wh0dat> after cloning my 500gb hdd to a 2TB one, I can't boot ubuntu from the new drive. however if i mount it, everything is there. tried even doing a grub-install, and still will not boot. what am I missing?
<Sling> wh0dat: how did you clone it?
<wh0dat> sling: ddrescue command
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: I bet your problem is that the fact that the ethernet interface is being called p4p1 instead of eth0 or something more normal, it's screwing up some configuration file? Like did you just upgrade your motherboard or ethernet card or something?
<Sling> wh0dat: and does the partition have the bootable bit set, and mbr installed?
<Sling> the boot partition, that is
<watchtower> Does ubuntu offer cloud deployment
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: and you've looked at /etc/network/ and all its files to make sure there's nothing screwy?
<ThinkT510> !cloud | watchtower
<ubottu> watchtower: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: According to Ubuntu Server the logical name is p4p1 and I haven't changed anything regarding that.
<Sling> watchtower: also check out openstack / http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<watchtower> OK Thanks for your help guys
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: My /etc/network/interfaces file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1472962/
<wh0dat> Sling: GParted reports that it is set as a boot partition (/dev/sdb1). and I reinstalled the MBR as well with a GUI utility.
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: I don't know much about xen, is this a virtualised instance or a VPS or something? Or is that a host thing?
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Because if you're using Xen, I dunno.....race conditions, maybe ? :)
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: This is the host, and I'm under an Xen kernel :)
<linuxthefish> do any ubuntu people know why gparted gives this error? http://linuxthefish.net/personal/gparted_details.htm
<wh0dat> sling: I used boot-repair : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<linuxthefish> stupid ubuntu :'(
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Well I can't think of anything right now. If you want to go with the horrible hacky solution of running that command at boot, make an upstart script that runs whenever the machine is started, and.....at some point after networking is supposed to start, I guess. That feels so wrong. Good luck!
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Mmm, yeah
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Thanks :)
<Biomechd> i guess i'm going to restart my laptop since fixing this stupid trackpad without a restart is a no-go.
<lupsakka> I have IWL 3945ABG wlan chip on my laptop. Networkmanager sees all the APs, but cant connect to them. dmsg output several lines of wlan0: direct probe to ... (try n/3). Thoughts?
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Just rebooted and it's working this time O_o
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Well you may have found some horrible bug. Can you enable/disable the trackpad with F8 now?
<pamccabe> I installed Tor from documentation i found, now how do i know if it is running?
<sequencesequence> pamccabe: Server or Client?
<pamccabe> client
<Dead-i> sequencesequence: Pushing F8 just makes me type a ~ (probably because I'm on ubuntu server)
<sideeffect> i have so often issues with ubuntu. sometimes after booting only this blank magneta screen appears and nothing cqan be done
<sequencesequence> Dead-i: Whoops sorry, just got mixed up between 2 conversations there :)
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | sideeffect
<ubottu> sideeffect: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sideeffect> thx
<shivnamha> hi
<shivnamha> can anyone help
<shivnamha> me
<sequencesequence> pamccabe: Well hopefully you're running the Tor Browser Bundle or had a good reason to decide not to. but check.torproject.org will tell you if you're using Tor
<srhb> !enter | shivnamha
<ubottu> shivnamha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pamccabe> thanks ill check it out
<BluesKaj> !aski | shivnamha
<BluesKaj> !ask | shivnamha
<ubottu> shivnamha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kramb> how to open vlc from shell
<kramb> ?
<srhb> kramb: vlc
<kramb> vlc media player
<srhb> kramb: type vlc
<kramb> or any gui program from shell
<srhb> kramb: The name of the program.
<kramb> suppose firefox
<srhb> kramb: type firefox
<srhb> kramb: etc.
<kramb> not from terminal shell
<srhb> kramb: Oh, from the F1-F5 consoles?
<kramb> yes
<srhb> kramb: That's more difficult, you will have to specify the X server on which to open them as well as have access to that X server
<shivnamha> i am getting Error while installing Ubuntu Server
<shivnamha> "failed to copy file from CD Rom
<shivnamha> "
<kramb> would you mind teaching me
<kramb> srhb:
<memand> ewook: Hmm, it kinda worked and kind of didn't. When i do sudo lshw -c display it tells me that the nvidia drivers are being used, but when I go in Xscreensaver I can see that all the ones that uses GL don't work...
<shivnamha> i was trying to install it on Virtual Machine
<krasi> hi
<srhb> kramb: Are you logged on as the same user as the one running the X session?
<sequencesequence> kramb: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<sequencesequence> then you can run things in X
<srhb> kramb: If so, try to export DISPLAY=':0' and then run the command you want
<kramb> srhb: can you wait for a while
<srhb> kramb: Maybe, maybe not. I may have to run soon.
<kramb> ok
<kramb> ok
<kramb> please continue
<srhb> kramb: There's no continuation, I gave you everything you need.
<kramb> srhb: it ended with blinking cursor
<kramb> srhb: thnks for ur help
<srhb> kramb: Well, the program should now be open on the X server.
<kramb> srhb: one more question
<srhb> kramb: Mind, if you log off, it will be killed. use nohop programname & to prevent that
<srhb> nohup*
<memand> Does any of you have experience with nvidia and driver issues ?
<srhb> memand: State your specific question instead.
<theseb> Easiest way to make an "old style" audio CD from a bunch of mp3's if your car stereo won't play mp3s?
<kramb> how to connect to wireless network using shell?
<leo-the-manic> I'm trying to setup mutt and fetchmail with my Gmail account, it more or less works except all my spam messages get downloaded. I've been searching Google but can't seem to come up with the right terms, does anyone know how to solve this/where to look?
<kramb> shrb:how to connect to wireless network using shell?
<joey8> theseb➤ wont brasero work for you
<srhb> kramb: Something like iwconfig wlan0 essid NameOfNetwork key s:KeyOfNetwork
<Therion87> iwconfig?
<srhb> kramb: And probably dhclient wlan0 afterwards
<theseb> joey8: i don't know.....it mustn't just copy mp3's.
<memand> I have an nvidia gt555m chip and intel graphics on my laptop and have just installed the updated x drivers and can see when I run sudo lshw -c display that all the drivers are in use but I can't do GL
<joey8> theseb➤ i think you have the option of making a music cd
<srhb> memand: Optimus?
<memand> srhb: I'm actually not sure, how can i check that?
<theseb> joey8: k, thanks!
<joey8> theseb➤ YW ヅ
<srhb> memand: It probably does support optimus. See here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee -- not that it is unsupported
<srhb> memand: If it works, it will allow you to run things on your nvidia card by prepending optimus to the command, and keep it shut off to save power when no such programs are running
<kramb> srhb: are you there?
<srhb> kramb: Yes, and I answered your last question.
<memand> srhb: ok so if the card supports it, it does not get activated unless I use the optimus command?
<srhb> memand: Correct.
<srhb> memand: At least if Optimus is enabled in BIOS
<memand> srhb: That would explain why it is not activating, but does the nouveau driver circumvent that?
<memand> srhb: the reason I ask is that there is some things that worked with the nouveau driver that does not work now
<srhb> memand: I'm not sure. Do you know which card is currently running the X server?
<memand> srhb: no idea
<memand> srhb: Can i check it?
<thcipriani> Any ideas as to why my PS1 isn't changing it's svn/git status on cd: bashrc here: https://gist.github.com/4399057
<srhb> memand: Yes, you can see which driver is in use in the X log. Not sure if there are other ways. Probably is. :P
<memand> srhb: Do you know where the log is placed?
<srhb> memand: lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<srhb> memand: The one with [VGA Controller] at the end is currently active
<memand> srhb: Can I ask why there is perl in that command?
<srhb> memand: Because of the regular expression
<memand> srhb: ok
<riderplus> can someone help me modify the colour of the icons' titles in nautilus 3.6.3? this is what they look like: http://www.imagetoo.com/images/screenlwl.png
<riderplus> they are white on a white background
<memand> srhb: just a sec and I'll check it
<srhb> memand: Good to be careful though. I might be an evil blackhat who is currently taking over your computer. Bwahaha.
<srhb> I wonder what the shortest, most obfuscated Perl to do that would actually look like.
<memand> srhb: probably like something from outer space :P
<memand> must say I hate obfuscated perl
<Sling> srhb: shortest would probably be triggering some buffer overflow with a loop and then using RFI to include a larger script/shellcode
<srhb> Sling: I think it would be possible to hide a call to an ssh tunnel easier :P
<memand> srhb: It's the intel chip that's in control right now
<srhb> memand: Right, I think you should follow that bumblebee guide and come back if it isn't working
<srhb> memand: Either way your GPU is using tons of power right now, you will need bumblebee to turn it off (if you don't want to turn it off permanently in the BIOS)
<memand> srhb: cool thanks :)
<srhb> Note that it isn't supported (but works great for me)
<riderplus> anyone?
<diverdude> why is it so complicated to install java in ubuntu
<memand> srhb
<memand> srhb: off topic but in the start of this video there is a pretty interesting obfuscated perl script http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeghXnAGJV4
<srhb> memand: Thanks :)
<miha> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml i think rss feed items really should have pubDate
<miha> or do i see it wrong?
<riderplus> I have installed ambiance dark sidebar but I don't know how to make the titles of the icons black
<riderplus> they're all white on white background
<riderplus> looks like crap
<memand> srhb: Ok rebooting and x'in my fingers :)
<memand> srhb: NICE, everything seems to be working smooth as butter now :)
<noobatlife> Hello.
<joey8> i tried some butter with salt crystals in over the holidays - that was all BUT smooth
<noobatlife> I am new to bash scripting and i want to get started. Could you recommend some resources which I could use?
<memand> srhb: just as a last check can I maybe get you to post that command with the perl again, so I can check witch car is in control now?
<joey8> which ones have you tried yet?
<srhb> memand: Does optirun work?
<srhb> memand: lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<srhb> memand: It's simpler to try glxspheres and then optirun glxspheres -- there should be a marked difference and a report in the terminal on which card is rendering.
<noobatlife> How can a human being memorize so much things?
<noobatlife> anyway
<srhb> memand: I just remembered that my kernel headers were kept back when I installed it, you might want to check if the same happened to you,
<memand> srhb: Ok, so the intel is in control still but HUGE difference between normal and optirun :D
<memand> srhb: kernel headers ?
<noobatlife> What are other graphics drivers  I can use for my integrated Intel core i3 board aside from Mesa?
<zmo> hi
<srhb> memand: Good! Now try sudo apt-get upgrade
<srhb> memand: Take note of whether it says linux-something has been held back.
<noobatlife> What are some good sites to learn bash scripting?
<noobatlife> or books?
<srhb> noobatlife: http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<zmo> I have an old ubuntu install that is totally crashed (I think it was 8.04), so I want to install a newer ubuntu (12.10) on that machine... Problem is that I can't boot from the ubuntu 12.10 install CD, whereas I still can boot from the ubunte 8.04 install CD. The BIOS is correctly configured, and it seems the 12.10 CD spins at boot time, and then the BIOS fallback to HDD. Anybody has an idea of what could be wrong ?
<memand> srhb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473260/
<srhb> memand: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<srhb> memand: That should take care of it
<noobatlife> x srhb
<noobatlife> thx
<pamccabe> i installed Tor and was using the Tor browser fine. (client) i restarted and now i am back to just using firefox. is this correct? should i be using a tor browser instead? if so, how do i find it to open it?
<tymnet> hello
<tymnet> can you guys see me typing?
<pamccabe> yes
<tymnet> cool
<memand> srhb: Cool thanks a lot :D
<max999> hi, can i get support for lxappearance here? getting a segmentation fault.
<srhb> memand: No problem, enjoy your 1000% battery life. :-)
<tymnet> i just installed ubuntu 12.10 and went to install the latest nvidia drivers which sent me on a wild goose chase. install root at the command line because i'm an idiot. then enabled superuser. basically i just need to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run can someone please show me how. i'm a n00b
<memand> srhb: Will do :) just have to make a note of using optirun for gfx apps :)
<srhb> memand: Yes. :) It really is quite nice to have that control, I think.
<srhb> tymnet: Can you not just install nvidia-current via apt-get?
<memand> tymnet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104527/how-do-i-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-via-the-additional-drivers-tool
<memand> I have just been on that exact adventure ;)
<tymnet> heh one of many to come memand
<memand> tymnet :)
<tymnet> how'd you go?
<tymnet> memand:
<max999> providing some more information: lxappearance is the lxde configuration tool ('customize look and feel'), if i try to remove icon themes i get a segmentation fault (when starting from command line) / it just closes (without commandline)
<memand> srhb: It certainly is, I just wish that there was more readily information about it
<tymnet> srhb: should i remove su and if so how?
<memand> tymnet: follow the link, that should take care of the drivers
<srhb> memand: Blame NVidia. This has been hacked together by enthusiasts.
<memand> srhb: Oh I do ! ;)
<kramb> srhb: ping doesn't work
<memand> srhb: on the bright side gaming is soon to come to *nix then nvidia kinda has to get in the game :)
<srhb> kramb: Did you do the dhclient bit?
<kramb> yes
<srhb> memand: Yes, did you notice the Steam Linux Beta is now open?
<srhb> kramb: Sorry, no idea then.
<memand> srhb: No, but that is a pretty big step :D
<tymnet> hey memand the install took only a few seconds, that sound right?
<srhb> memand: Yes it is.
<tymnet> ah i had to run the second string. the update
<memand> tymnet: sounds right, but did you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings ?
<tymnet> yep
<tymnet> thanks
<memand> tymnet, what card do you have?
<tymnet> 570gtx
<tymnet> i need to get an irc client
<tymnet> web client is making my system choppy
<memand> tymnet: xchat is the way to go on the irc side. Do you have intel graphics also?
<tymnet> nah i'm running the p5q pro
<tymnet> why do you ask memand
<memand> tymnet: beacause if you had you probably had to set it up to use ypur graphics card instead of the intel chip
<srhb> memand: He probably wants that since he's on a stationary pc
<pamccabe> Vidalia did not run at start up, how do i start it up? trying to use Tor
<memand> tymnet: I must say that I'm not an expert but I think that you should be all set after a reboot :)
<tymnet> hehe memand you funny. ill reboot and you guys won't see me for another hour :) jk
<memand> pamccabe: did you install the bundle from their website?
<pamccabe> yes i did memand
<tymnet> brb
<memand> tymnet, good luck ;)
<memand> pamccabe: It's been a while since i used it, but as far as i remember their is a file in the folder you download that is called vidalia that you just run...
<pamccabe> ok, ill take a look, thank you
<pamccabe> yea that works. was just hoping the control panel would start up automatically
<memand> pamccabe: I just downloaded the pack to check, you just run the start-tor-browser script, and that's it
<watchtower> Does anyone know of any Brillant codecs for hd 1080p video playback with vlc
<pamccabe> memand, alright, i just didnt see any documentation for starting that up. ill use it to use Tor. thanks for your time
<memand> pamccabe: NP
<srhb> watchtower: What do you mean?
<srhb> Codecs have very little to do with the actual resolution of whatever you're playing.
<memand> watchtower: As far as I'm informed vlc has all the codecs you would ever need...
<watchtower> ok thanks
<memand> srhb: On a side note I have noticed that my laptop does not get nearly as warm as it used to do now that I'm running with optimus :)
<srhb> memand: Indeed. :) One of those nice features of bumblebeed.
<arslan> hey
<srhb> memand: Mine drops power usage about 15W even with just a trivial GL application running.
<d4rkh4nd> hello, anyone know a command i can useto wipe the contence of a plain txt file?
<b14d3> d4rkh4nd: Instead of just deleting and recreating it for some reason?
<memand> d4rkh4nd: what do you mean?
<d4rkh4nd> I guess that would be easyest
<srhb> d4rkh4nd: echo > testfile
<nomike> hi
<d4rkh4nd> its early lol ty
<memand> srhb: nice :)
<memand> One more reason to love Linux
<srhb> memand: A proper shell is definitely a must-have for me.
<merlin2> Simple Simple Simple
<nomike> I want to know which user a running process is running under. "ps -ef" shows me this:
<nomike> Isabel 	Burian 	Isa 	isa@fstph.at 	0660/ 76 29 783 	  	  	aktiv
<nomike> oops
<jcapinc> srhb: im not picky about my shell, what would you say is an improper shell?
<nomike> 1047     26582  9942  0 17:36 ?        00:00:00 dovecot/imap
<nomike> +#
<d4rkh4nd> srhb: thank you again idk why i didnt think that was easyer lol
<memand> srhb: I merged to Linux about two years ago now, and now I have no idea how I could have lived without the shell
<cking> that was the worst 10mins memand
<cking> lol :)
<memand> cking: you where tymnet before?
<cking> yeh sorry one sec
<_graham_> nomike: Putting "u" on the ps command line outputs the user details
<memand> cking: welcome back
<cking> lol
<_graham_> So "ps -efu" for example
<srhb> memand: Yes :P
<cking> trying to figure out how to change my name back
<srhb> jcapinc: cmd.exe
<memand> cking: /nick
<nomike> _graham_, cool, that did the job, thank you
<tymnet> thanks
<tymnet> you wanna know what happened mem?
<Drone4four> how do i enable my nvidia drivers? unusual xorg.conf here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098925
<memand> tymnet, Yeah
<memand> tymnet: can you try running 'sudo lshw -c display' and tell me what you see?
<tymnet> after installing the drivers and reboot, the resolution wouldn't go passed 1280xsomething when i'm running 1920x1080 and none of the items on the screen would display. side panel and top panel gone. so i right clicked and went to change desktop background and from there to all settings. then went to software sources and additional drivers. from there clicked using x.org... and so on
<memand> Drone4four: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104527/how-do-i-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-via-the-additional-drivers-tool
<Drone4four> ty memand
<memand> Drone4four: np
<d4rkh4nd> can cat > filename  return a value showing if its blank ?
<macdaddy_> kjjh
<srhb> d4rkh4nd: If what is blank
<d4rkh4nd> if the file is blank
<srhb> d4rkh4nd: cat filename
<macdaddy_> hi
<srhb> d4rkh4nd: Blank if the file is.
<d4rkh4nd> I want my script to check if the file is blank
<macdaddy_> how do i change my nickname again ? /nick new nickname ???
<d4rkh4nd> maybe check for lines or something ?
<tymnet> it's /nick
<thcipriani> Any ideas as to why my PS1 isn't changing the svn status on directory changes? bashrc here: https://gist.github.com/4399057
<max999> macdaddy_: yes. /nick yournewname
<macdaddy_> not working ???
<macdaddy_> hmmm
<bazhang> macdaddy_, help in #freenode
<macdaddy_> ok
<jcapinc> srnb: completely agreed.
<memand> tymnet: it looks like you are still using the noveau driver, witch is not so good
<srhb> jpacinc: ;)
<srhb> jcapinc: ^
<tymnet> i was using the nvidia drivers but lost all panels and res was set to 1280
<tymnet> not 1920x1080
<tymnet> can someone help please
<tymnet> ?
<memand> tymnet: Ok, so that was why you changed back to noveau?
<tymnet> I just installed 302.17 nvidia and lost all the panels plus the resolution options were 1280 and 1080 and 800. yeah memand that's how i got back here
<memand> tymnet: then I must say that this problem is out of my league :P
<memand> sry
<tymnet> all good :) you got yours working?
<memand> yea
<tymnet> how's it feel?
<memand> All fussy inside :P
<tymnet> nah i mean dragging etc. this is the reason i said you are funny
<Drone4four> memand, i just followed that guide and my nvidia drivers are still not active
<tymnet> Drone4four, you can check through software sources
<Drone4four> i ran nvidia-xconfig as root user and then rebooted
<tymnet> then additional drivers
<tymnet> brb gonna install through software center and see if that changes anything
<memand> Drone4four: Did you reboot?
<Drone4four> yesx
<Mathuin> Had a recent apt-get upgrade nightmare where several hundred packages were declared persona non grata.  Two weeks later, Unity seems gone.  What's up?  12.04.1 LTS.
<memand> Drone4four: Then I don't know :(
<Drone4four> D=
<Drone4four> it's ok...
<bekks> memand: What do you mean by "declared persona non grata"?
<memand> Drone4four: I just got mine working myself
<Mathuin> No bars on the top or bottom or side, can open terminal windows with Ctrl-Alt-T and thats' how I'm opening Chromium et al.
<bekks> Mathuin: Thats was meant for you ^^
<memand> bekks: lol
<Mathuin> bekks: the 'upgrade manager' was all "we can only do a partial upgrade" and walked me through this multi step process which involved removing pages of packages.
<Drone4four> how do i enable my nvidia drivers? unusual xorg.conf here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098925
<bekks> Mathuin: Then provide the output of the following commands please, in a pastebin: lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo apt-get update
<jwalling> while updating 10.4 LTS - I noticed sudo was not authenticated - can anyone explain why sudo package was deleted from the Ubuntu library ?  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/lucid/main/proposed/sudo
<srhb> Mathuin: You probably want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and unity
<srhb> Mathuin: Sounds like you did something bad though. Don't do bad things! ;)
<bekks> jwalling: ?
<noobatlife> That bash scripting guide sucks
<Mathuin> srhb: is there a quick way to see if thsoe packages are installed?  (... don't do bad things. :-) :-))
<Mathuin> bekks: on the way.
<fearphage> in 12.04, ubuntu detected 8 cores. in 12.10, it only detects 1. I have my cpuino, lscpu, dmesg, and uname listed here https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3 any help would be greatly appreciated
<bekks> noobatlife: Which one?
<noobatlife> http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<ThinkT510> noobatlife: more help (and likely tutorials) could be found in #bash
<bekks> noobatlife: I'd suggest using the "Advanced bash script guide".
<watchtower> How to intsall a .run file please im assuming its via the terminal and cd into the directry of the file correct me if im wrong
<noobatlife> I see what you did there
<bekks> watchtower: Whih program do you want to install?
<watchtower> Metasploit
<srhb> watchtower: File extensions are generally no guarantee of file type on Unix systems
<srhb> watchtower: It's better to run file filename to understand what it is
<watchtower> what do you mean by run filename
<srhb> watchtower: In a terminal type: file yourFileName
<bekks> watchtower: "file yourfile.run"
<Mathuin> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473529/
<Tombik> Hello, i am Ubuntu newbie and i installed it on my Macbook 5,1. I have found a software that can regulate LCD brightness but i dont know how to install it? Can you help me? https://github.com/guillaumezin/nvidiabl
<BluesKaj> watchtower,  ./metaspoilt.run
<bekks> Mathuin: I've never seen that much foreign package sources (PPA) on a single system.
<Tombik> i want to install it because i have the same issue as this guys here http://askubuntu.com/questions/185341/cant-change-brightness-on-a-macbook-5-1
<Mathuin> bekks: When the indie bundles come out on Steam for Linux, many of them will go away.
<watchtower> i get error metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<srhb> watchtower: Then stand in the directory of the file and type ./metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run
<bekks> watchtower: Thats not an error, thats the output of "file".
<BluesKaj> watchtower, or copy and paste the name of the file in the files properties then place the ./ in  front in the terminal with sudo
<tymnet> ay guys
<bekks> Mathuin: Having that much PPA, it is nearly impossible to find out what happened. I'd suggest disabling them, removing the software installed from them, and then trying to find the reason.
<watchtower> I Stood in the directory and typed the ./ it gives me permisson denied
<bekks> watchtower: "./" is wrong. "./yourfile.run"
<jwalling> if anyone can explain why sudo pacakage was deleted from ubuntu repository please PM me. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/lucid/main/proposed/sudo
<jhutchins_wk> Are we trying to run a 32b binary on a 64b system?
<memand> watchtower: sudo ./filename.run
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Which is possible without any errors. Vice versa isnt.
<yayLINUX> hello guys, I recently installed windows 8 pro fully on my laptop. The fact is, that it is totally a mess. I want to install ubuntu on it. The problem is, that when I boot, I can't come into my BIOS, or even into my boot menu.
<max999> jwalling: if i get the page right, there are still 6 versions of 'sudo' for lucid in some repositories / areas
<bekks> jwalling: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sudo&searchon=names&suite=lucid-updates&section=all
<yayLINUX> how can I completely remove windows 8 and install ubuntu 12.04
<watchtower> I did this and it just gives me the output of the file
<bekks> yayLINUX: Just use the install cd, and install Ubuntu on your harddisk.
<jwalling> max999: when i do update - sudo is not authenticated - not something I like to install
<cdstang> I have a GA-MA790GPT-UD3H motherboard with hdmi and I cant get the audio part to work. Im on Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<max999> jwalling: ? what do you write and what is the output?
<yayLINUX> I can't come into the bios
<yayLINUX> I can't come into the boot menu
<yayLINUX> booting from a cd/usb won't work for me
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: You're going to have to figure out why you can't access the BIOS or boot menu unless it defaults to CD or USB boot.
<max999> yayLINUX: on your bios splash screen it usually displays some keys to press to get in the boot menu (f10, f12)
<memand> yayLINUX: Have you tried just putting it on a flash drive and booting with that inserted? Most BIOS'es are set up to boot from usb before disk if possible
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: You may need to search the web for info about what key sequence your BIOS expects.
<yayLINUX> well...
<jwalling> max999: i haven't updated to sudo Version 1.7.2p1-1ubuntu5.5  because it is not authenticated
<bekks> yayLINUX: Or have a look at the manual of your mainboard on how to get into the BIOS/bootmenu.
<yayLINUX> normally I get into the bios by pressing F2
<srhb> yayLINUX: Try randomly mashing everything very fast :P. DEL, F1, RET, F10, F12 are all usual suspects.
<yayLINUX> now it only shows that image if you start it without things like press f2 for setup (bios) or f12 for boot menu
<max999> yayLINUX: you can also use the windows-ubuntu installer (i think it will be installed alongside of windows then, but you can delete windows after booting to ubuntu then).
<max999> yayLINUX: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<yayLINUX> hmm
<yayLINUX> I don't like the wubi thing
<srhb> max999: You can?
<bekks> yayLINUX: Then take a look at your manual.
<max999> srhb: yes you can. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<Mathuin> Trying the suggestion to (re-)install ubuntu-desktop and unity.  A few extra packages: compiz and friends, unity-2d, lib*, xorg.
<max999> yayLINUX: why
<bekks> Mathuin: Because it is not supported that well, AND it is not a native linux installation.
<srhb> max999: The guides seem to say it is not possible.
<srhb> max999: How would you delete Windows afterwards?
<yayLINUX> it doesnt work well with me
<Mathuin> bekks: what is not supported that well, and what is not a native Linux installation?
<memand> yayLINUX: Does it respond when you press F2 ?
<max999> srhb: just boot ubuntu and use gparted or whatever you like
<yayLINUX> nope
<max999> srhb: do i miss a problem there?
<bekks> Mathuin: I am mixing up nick names :P
<yayLINUX> sec I will get my laptop, be right back
<jwalling> max999: I assume Version 1.7.2p1-1ubuntu5.5:  is not authenitcated because sudo pkg was removed from the ubuntu repository - that's why i'm asking why it was removed http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/lucid/main/proposed/sudo
<bekks> max999: THAT was meant for you ;)
<memand> yayLINUX: Have you tried booting with the USB/disc in the computer?
<Mathuin> oh!  That helps. :-)  Logging out to see if this fixes things...
<srhb> max999: Yes, the fact that the wubi Ubuntu is on the C drive of the Windows installation
<bekks> jwalling: Please stop pasting that nonsense link. I've given you a link clearly showing that sudo is still in the repos. Please pastbin the entire output of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install sudo
<max999> bekks: well. if he cant change boot order or access the boot menu he has not much choice =) except using master bios passwords.
<bekks> max999: He cant even get into the bios ... so no chance to enter a master password.
<max999> srhb: seriously?
<srhb> max999: Yes.
<max999> bekks: he is doing something wrong then imo.
<bekks> max999: Yes, WUBI is just a big file on the C driver.
<bekks> max999: Then please guide him on what to do.
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: I suppose you could try unplugging the hard drive and trying to boot.  That should get you a BIOS prompt if there is one.
<yayLINUX> good one
<yayLINUX> but it is a laptop
<yayLINUX> acer aspire 5315
<yayLINUX> don't know how that works
<yayLINUX> and I don't want to mess with my hardware
<memand> yayLINUX: Out with the screwdriver :P
<yayLINUX> :)
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: Most laptops these days have an access plate for the hard drive, it's a commonly replaced item.
<max999> yayLINUX: there is an option to enter the bios, doesnt has to be f2.
<yayLINUX> this laptop isnt out of these days
<yayLINUX> its 5 years old or so
<bekks> yayLINUX: Did you took a look at the manual of your laptop already?
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: Unfortunately my acer1 is at home or I'd boot it and check the key sequence.
<srhb> I did, it's F2
<yayLINUX> I think I don't have that manual any more I thnk
<yayLINUX> at me it is always f2
<bekks> yayLINUX: The manual is on the internet, too ;)
<yayLINUX> but untill I installed windows 8
<ThinkT510> yayLINUX: doesn't windows 8 require uefi rather than bios?
<bekks> ThinkT510: No.
<yayLINUX> idk whats uefi is
<memand> yayLINUX: here is a guide on how to reset your BIOS, http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
<yayLINUX> the way to enter the bios disapears
<bekks> yayLINUX: Just press f2 anyway...
<max999> i find f2 for his laptop model on google too.
<tymnet> you there memand ?
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: Yes, that model uses f2.
<bekks> yayLINUX: It doesnt matter wether is shows the message "press f2 to get into the bios" or not.
<memand> tymnet: Yes?
<yayLINUX> k  I will shut it down, start it and I will hammer with my fingers at the f2 key
<tymnet> i got it working with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080933
<max999> yayLINUX: power it off. power it on. hold f2.
<max999> or hammer it if you like ;)
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: Just keep whacking it as soon as you turn it on until something happens.  Holding it probably won't work.
<yayLINUX> it just doesnt work
<agent> Hi there, I'm having a problem changing my root password. Can anyone recommend a solution?
<jhutchins_wk> If it's five years old he wouldn't be dealing with SecureBoot.
<yayLINUX> sudo passwd agent
<yayLINUX> without that agent, its your name
<yayLINUX> just "sudo passwd"
<yayLINUX> ye
<never2far> how can i make history to remember more lines
<agent> I was trying sudo passwd root. It says it's changed but when I log out and in, it's prompting me for old pw
<TT079> register
<sebastian_o|> hi guys, I have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 and with the root user just added a new user. Now when logging in with the new user, the terminal is too minimal, it has no autocomplete, etc. How can I configure it to make it nice?
<TT079> am i now reistered
<TT079> ignore that, wrong channel
<sebastian_o|> (or how should I google for he answer?)
<bekks> !root | agent
<ubottu> agent: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<agent> I had to downgrade from 12.04 when my wireless became vunerable. Has that been fixed since?
<hellp> sd
<bekks> agent: Which bug report do you refer to?
<max999> bekks: we could make him destroy his partition table somehow, so his hard disk is recognized to be empty and it forwards to the next boot device ;-)))
<agent> ubottu, I'm sure I had set one
<ubottu> agent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<memand> tymnet: sup?
<bekks> max999: I dont think that will magically get him into the BIOS.
<srhb> bekks: Won't need to though!
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: This says hold Fn and ESC down while powering up to boot from the CD: http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29973
<agent> idk, I had a friend from redhat help me and we just downgraded assuming it was compatibilty issues
<max999> bekks: it would get him to his bootable usb / cd. ;-)
<bekks> agent: Using Ubuntu, you never had to set a root password. You only set a user password.
<emr> Hello, i'm searching files find .|xargs grep "aa" -sl, how i can edit this files with nano, i mean how i can redirect to nano, respectively
<yayLINUX> jhutchins_wk: good idea, lets try
<jhutchins_wk> yayLINUX: Asus does have several bios updates for that model, might be a good idea to apply the latest.
<agent> well, bekks. How do i change it? I am on a user account. When I log out and try to log in as root, I'm being propmpted for old password
<jhutchins_wk> agent: What did you set it to?
<agent> I could be completely confused, I had a password issue recently
<bekks> agent: There is no root password. You dont have to change it, since the "normal" way to use the root account is to just use sudo.
<bekks> agent: Thats what ubottu just told you.
<agent> jhutchins_wk, the new password. said accepted in terminal but accepted old pw
<agent> kk
<agent> logging out and trying ubottus suggestion
<jhutchins_wk>  yayLINUX f10 is supposed to be the boot menu key.
<sideeffect> i made the the nomodeset in my ubuntu (1year old netbook, graphic over processor), because it was not running ubuntu properly after booting. now comes the next issue: with nomodeset i have a very low resolution and i cant change that
<yayLINUX> k
<sideeffect> *in preferences
<jhutchins_wk> sideeffect: Right.
<jhutchins_wk> sideeffect: You're probably running the generic vesa driver because the hardware driver can't find the kms module.
<fearphage> bekks: you were helping me yesterday when you disappeared. in 12.04, i had 8 cores. in 12.10, it only shows 1. Here is all the information you requested and more https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3
<jhutchins_wk> sideeffect: You can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for more info
<jhutchins_wk> sideeffect: You'll need to do some searching on your graphics chipset and see what the driver solution for your version of Ubuntu is.
<agent> ok... so ubottus advice gave me that my pw no longer matches my key ring
<agent> for sudo passwd agent
<agent> seems it's only changed the pw for this user or something?
<agent> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yayLINUX> got itguys
<yayLINUX> I needed to disable fast boot
<agent> kk. Using sudo passwd agent command has changed my account pw but my computer now says the pw no longer matches my keyring. How do I change that pw?
<Mina> Hello everybody
<Mina> it's my first time using linux ubuntu
<Therion87> Hi
<Mina> and i need to make a shortcut of my applkications in the desktop any help ?/
<Mina> hiiiii
<jhutchins_wk> Mina: Are they listed in the menu?
<r3al1ty> i am r3al1ty
<Mina> yea
<yayLINUX> yes I see, duh
<riderplus> how can i change the background in nautilus file browser window? I don't need to change the desktop, just the background in the browser window
<r3al1ty> lol
<dufa> Mina: for applications in the launcher you can use press the super key and the numbers 1-9 to launch the applications
<jhutchins_wk> Mina: You might be able to right click the item on the menu and copy it to the desktop.  I presume you're running unity, which I'm not familiar with.
<bekks> yayLINUX: As you can see, it doesnt matter wether that press f2 message is displayed or not.
<yayLINUX> no
<yayLINUX> it was the quick boot option
<yayLINUX> or fast boot option
<bekks> yayLINUX: Yes, and you can still enter the BIOS using the hotkey, even without the message displayed.
<yayLINUX> the message was displayed when i disabled the quick boot
<riderplus> why in the world would it be so complicated?
<Mina> but i can't make copy to the desktop ?
<agent> so I tried logging into root (sudo passwd rand tried changing it again. I didn't get the key ring warning but, the terminal looked the same. How do I check and make sure it worked?oot)
<dufa> Mina: if you want the icon on the desktop you can also simply drag the icon from the dash
<dufa> open the dash, search for the application and drag it onto the desktop
<bekks> yayLINUX: Yes. And again: it doesnt matter wether the message is displayed or not, you can always use the hotkey to enter the bios.
<agent> where can I find info on pw please?
<bekks> agent: What do you mean by "pw" in particular?
<agent> The same passwprd question I've been asking
<bekks> !root | agent
<agent> *password, sorry
<ubottu> agent: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<merlin_> hello every body
<agent> im assuming that has something to do with the keyring password?
<bekks> agent: No.
<TheEmpath> hail sweet and tender ubuntu that has never failed me
<TheEmpath> i have a question for youuuuuu
<bekks> agent: the keyring password is something totally different.
<merlin_> how to type this "agent: No."
<TheEmpath> anyone running an SILC server?
<merlin_> how to type the name in the front of what you want to say
<bekks> merlin_: press a, press g, press e, press n ...
<bazhang> merlin_, tab complete it
<Mina> dufa thank you man so much :)
<agent> so I went back in after the sudo passwd agent command and found it was a different pw for my keyring. I then tried sudo passwd root and was not prompted for key ring again. I was wondering if I had done that right.
<bazhang> !tab | merlin_
<ubottu> merlin_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Mina> plz can you take the control of my computer from any remote assistance to make the recommended settings in ubuntu ??
<bekks> agent: The keyring password has nothing to do with your (not needed) root password set.
<agent> kk
<srhb> Mina: Don't allow strangers to take over your computer.
<merlin_> merlin_, this
<riderplus> does anyone know nautilus?
<merlin_> merlin_:su
<agent> I didn't. My host is exposed here and I dont want to use onion or vpns belonging to people I do not know. I wanted a normal v-host or something so I can access info, thats all
<bazhang> merlin_, try someone else.  type three or so letters then hit tab
<merlin_> merlin_:i'm stupid
<fearphage> ubuntu 12.10 is only recognizing one of my 8 cores. can someone help me resolve this issue? https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3
<riderplus> I'm looking for hours to change that bloody background
<merlin_> bazhang,
<bazhang> riderplus, to a color?
<merlin_> bazhang,  there is no color
<agent> bekks, I think the pw has changed but I really dont know
<merlin_> bazhang,  there is no color
<agent> Nautilus is a fossil
<merlin_> bazhang, there is no color
<bazhang> merlin_, only if I highlight you there is
<bekks> agent: I still do not understand why you want to change the root password.
<ev_> i used a command a while back and am looking for it. i tried using te up arrow to scroll back throug pevious commands, but this was a long time ago. is the command line history available to be searched?
<agent> Hasn't changed since it's pre-docessors
<bekks> agent: Because there is NO password set for root.
<bekks> agent: ubottu told you twice already.
<agent> bekks, I just wanted to
<agent> how to change the user account
<merlin_> !bazhang,  there is no color
<agent> usre account was agent, some name on this computer.
<bazhang> riderplus, you wish to set the nautilus background to a different color?
<bekks> agent: by typing "passwd" as user.
<riderplus> bazhang yes
<riderplus> but not the desktop background
<agent> yes bekks
<riderplus> the browser background
<agent> instead of logging in as root user
<ThinkT510> agent: you shouldn't be logging in as root
<riderplus> when I open home folder the icons' titles are white, the background is white, I can't see anything
<agent> I'm very new, sorry if I can be frustrating but, i'm trying
<Mina> please how i can make the ubuntu more faster ??
<riderplus> any clue bazhang
<merlin_> ! agent l
<bazhang> merlin_, stop repeating
<agent> to lock the password merlin?
<agent> as in -l?
<bazhang> riderplus, yes, just a moment
<riderplus> ok thank you
<Ben64> agent: what exactly are you trying to accomplish
<sideeffect> jhutchins_wk: AMD Radeon™ HD 6290 Graphics is my graphics. so i need to search driver solutions for than in ubuntu? what do i need then for to look in to Xorg.0.log ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.net/change-nautilus-background-color-ubuntu-12-04  riderplus
<agent> change all passwords
<sideeffect> *that
<Ben64> agent: which passwords
<agent> and account permissions
<merlin_> ok !!!
<Mina> please now i have the update manager and i found more than 282 update it's ok if i installed all of them ??
<agent> root, user and permissions really
<bazhang> Mina, sure
<Scunizi> I've just run sudo fdisk -l from a live cd and was presented with one drive in the system sdb.  There is another drive formatted with ntfs that should be sda but it's not showing.  Is there something that I have to install to recognize the ntfs formatted drive? I though fdisk didn't really care what the format was.
<Ben64> agent: root doesn't have a password, to change your user's password, use "passwd"
<aib> hi, my LiveCD is trying to "fix" improperly unmounted NTFS partitions on sda&b, which is taking ages.. who is doing it and how can I prevent it?
<ThinkT510> Mina: yes, you should be installing the updates
<agent> should be the same
<bazhang> agent, thats not right
<agent> just logged in as user
<Ben64> agent: root by default has no password and shouldn't have one
<bazhang> agent, the root password is not enabled, as we have said many times now
<agent> kk, please help bazhang. What do i do?
<agent> ok
<agent> So how do I make one then?
<riderplus> bazhang I've done that...it changes the firefox interface and other apps. the interface of nautilus windows is white on white
<riderplus> I don't know why
<Ben64> agent: make one what
<viaSanctus> is ubuntu suited to host an smtp service on a vps with 256MB of ram?
<Scunizi> agent: you don't.. what are you doing that you think you need a root password for? or are you just use to that from another distro?
<viaSanctus> or is another distro better suited for that job?
<bazhang> agent, you DON'T make a root password
<agent> I was hoping to do some online courses but I need a computer that is secure as I had a problem with my exams in 2009
<bazhang> viaSanctus, lubuntu perhaps
<bazhang> viaSanctus, or use the mini and build up
<Scunizi> agent: that doesn't explain why you need a root password.. it doesn't add security
<jmb70056> can someone please help me i upgraded ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 and now it won't let me login
<Scunizi> agent: ubuntu is secure from the start..
<riderplus> bazhang have a look at how dconf-editor window looks like here please http://www.imagetoo.com/images/screenrrr.png
<bazhang> riderplus, is this 12.04 or 12.10
<agent> well, the "f" I got was unwarrented and I no longer have to pay the tuition. This time, i'd like a fair shot. Looking to eliminate any outside interferrance, thats all
<riderplus> I don't have any idea of how to change nautilus' colours
<riderplus> 12.10
<bazhang> agent, stay on topic
<Mina> please how i can take a shortcut of my harddisk partation to desktop ??
<Scunizi> agent: if you need to install something preface the command with sudo and it will ask for your password giving you temporary root permissions to do the install.
<agent> thanks Scunizi but, I just want to be safe online
<riderplus> bazhang nautilus 3.6.2
<jmb70056> can someone please help me i upgraded ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 and now it won't let me login
<Ben64> agent: a root password does absolutely nothing for online safety
<bazhang> riderplus, let me check the forums again, just a moment please
<riderplus> ok bazhang
<riderplus> though I've spent hours checking them...
<agent> thanks ben64
<riderplus> white on white..
<Scunizi> agent: a root password doesn't do that.. you must be looking for something else to secure your online presence... like https: ?? VPN? SSH? If it's online courses then your only real options would typically be https: if the site supports it.
<haWx> jmb70056: try using toor
<agent> hi jones
<haWx> for the root user
<riderplus> at least if I could change one of them...the colour of the background or the color of the icons' titles
<Scunizi> Why would fdisk not see sda but show me info on sdb?
<Ben64> Scunizi: fdisk doesn't like GPT
<Scunizi> Ben64: what's GPT?
<Ben64> !gpt
<viaSanctus> i only have the choice between Ubuntu 11.04, CentOS 6.0, Debian 6.0, Fedora 15.0, FreeBSD 8.2, ArchLinux 2010.08.19, AsteriskNow 1.7. and OpenSuse Linux VPS
<viaSanctus>     OpenSuse 11.4
<Ben64> Scunizi: partition table format, as opposed to msdos
<agent> thanks Scuizi. I will see if I can get one. How do I get a v-host or something temp?
<riderplus> !gpt
<viaSanctus> which one is the lightest to run? It's only for 1 service = smtp
<jay_why_bee> I have a postfix question.  I mbox format, but have the INBOX in the home directory.  This is as simple as changing postfix's main.cf to have "home_mailbox = Mailbox".  This has worked in a virtual machine (fresh install), but doesn't work on my production server.  Any ideas where to look as to why this isn't working?  I have purged my original postfix config, but no luck.
<Scunizi> Ben64: sda is a ntfs formatted drive..
<ThinkT510> viaSanctus: 11.04 is no longer supported
<Scunizi> Ben64: I'm also doing this from a live cd.. would it not see the drive because of the format type?
<Ben64> Scunizi: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<bazhang> riderplus, do you have dconf-tools installed?  if so, please see if this link helps http://main.solusos.com/showthread.php?2024-Change-Nautilus-Background-Color-Pattern
<Scunizi> Ben64: It's working on it.. sda is a failing drive I'm trying to clone.  However it seems to boot fine into winxp. It's just starting to develop "issues"
<viaSanctus> Ubuntu gets most of its packages from Debian’s unstable branch...
<viaSanctus> which distro is considered "stable" ?
<riderplus> bazhang: I have exactly those values and yet my window is white on white
<mark_fru> anyone good with xubuntu?
<riderplus> that's 12.10
<fgranda> quit
<jennie> how do i test that my graphics drivers are installed properly in 1210
<riderplus> the interfaces of guake, firefox, google-chrome have those colours
<ThinkT510> viaSanctus: this is just for ubuntu support, better to ask in ##linux
<riderplus> but the nautilus window is white on white
<Ben64> viaSanctus: for a server, I'd use 12.04 (and I do on my server)
<david> I need help with Brasero. It only sees 31.2 Mb of the DVD I'm trying to copy.
<mark_fru> looking for help with xubuntu .... anyone ?
<Ben64> mark_fru: try reversing the polarity
<ThinkT510> jennie: lsmod will list the kernel modules that are loaded, check to see which graphics module is in use there
<mark_fru> did the but the cpu started to smoke !
<ThinkT510> mark_fru: to get help you need to state the issue
<jennie> ThinkT510: are my ATI / AMD drivers working http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473674/ please have a look
<mark_fru> <----- to ashamed to admit my issues in public !! .. .hahaha :S
<ThinkT510> jennie: yes, fglrx is loaded
<david> Brasero help, someone?
<memand> mark_fru, Ben64: LOL
<mark_fru> trying to find out how to brows my local network with xubuntu
<jennie> ThinkT510: why in about this computer option at top bar , it is showing graphics info "driver - VESA: TURKS "
<izinucs> Ben64: izinucs = Scunizi Here's the paste of the results from sudo parted -l.   http://pastebin.com/VQMW7vCy
<mark_fru> do not like the standard ubuntu anymore as the interface irritates me so loaded xubuntu but need to link to my windows junk
<b14d3> !samba | mark_fru
<ubottu> mark_fru: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ThinkT510> jennie: try installing mesa-utils
<mark_fru> cool ..... forgot about loading samba, spoilt by the other distro's
<david> quit
<Mina> any remote assistance here please ??
<izinucs> We're all remote
<thufir_> I burned the .iso onto disc.  can I get the iso back onto the hard drive?
<Gnea> Mina: we're already remote. What assistance do you need?
<mark_fru> told you I should not be left out in public ....
<izinucs> mark_fru: sambafs  ... you probably don't need the entire samba package
<mark_fru> thanks for the help see you again if I still need help...
<mark_fru> thank will try that izinucs
<izinucs> mark_fru: do it as your first shot..
<juliohm> Hello, how to the get the most recent version of GCC on my Ubuntu 11.10? I tried adding a ppa as described in the Ask Ubuntu forum, but the ppa doesn't contains the gcc-4.7 package as described in the post.
<izinucs> Ben64: any ideas?
<juliohm> I would like to add some Debian repo to get constant updates and bleeding edge gcc
<RyuGuns> Hey, I'm about to install Ubuntu to my macbook..
<Ben64> izinucs: about?
<RyuGuns> Do I have to partition myself or will the installer do it for me?
<ThinkT510> juliohm: don't, never mix repos
<juliohm> ThinkT510, and ppas?
<juliohm> The same applies for ppas?
<izinucs> Look up to my previous post to you.. I was Scunizi on my other machine.. I posted a link to pastebin with results from sudo parted -l
<ThinkT510> juliohm: i avoid ppas, they are unsupported
<juliohm> Me too
<thufir_> I'm having trouble installing.  I downloaded ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent with bittorrent and burned the iso to a DVD. However, my only DVD drive is via usb.  when I booted, it just booted to rescue mode for 12.04 wheras I want to boot to the bootable disc I made.  it won't boot because it's a DVD?  or because it's USB?
<juliohm> But i really want GCC 4.7
<Mina> i need someone take the control of my ubuntu and do the recommended settings for my ubuntu ??
<Ben64> izinucs: oh. well that looks bad. have you tried mounting the ntfs partition?
<ThinkT510> juliohm: its availabe in 12.10
<thufir_> RyuGuns: it will prompt you.
<RyuGuns> Okay...
<RyuGuns> Is it scary?
<juliohm> ThinkT510, yes, i would like to update my distro, but i can't till finish the current work.
<Tech-1> big monsters inside
<thufir_> RyuGuns: this is a laptop? with one disc?  if so, then it's easy.
<ThinkT510> juliohm: then finish your current work
<thufir_> hard drive disc I mean.
<juliohm> ThinkT510, i think i'll do that
<juliohm> But my current would be much more easy with some C++11 features.
<RyuGuns> thufir_: It is a laptop with one disk. THanks.
<izinucs> Ben64: no.. sdb is a new out of the box drive that has yet to be formatted.. sda is ntfs and boots fine.. I'm trying to clone sda to sdb using ddrescue because sda is a failing drive.
<thufir_> RyuGuns: just select "use entire hard drive" or something like that.  note: it will erase data on the hard drive and put ubuntu there.
<ThinkT510> juliohm: should have considered that before you started
<Ben64> izinucs: have you tried using ddrescue then?
<thufir_> why is the iso > 700 MB?
<Gnea> !pm | Mina
<ubottu> Mina: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<juliohm> ThinkT510, before i started? When i started GCC 4.7 didn't exist.
<Gnea> Mina: we cannot do that, but someone can surely help troubleshoot your problem and help you figure out how to fix it yourself the next time the problem arises
<izinucs> Ben64: doing that now.. I was just concerned because fdisk didn't see sda at all.  ddrescue seems to be running
<ThinkT510> juliohm: you got a choice to make, continue as you are or upgrade, i can't decide for you
<nuklrbbq> Hi. I'm trying to install an older graphics card in xbmcbuntu. It's a Matrox G550. I have downloaded the package xserver_xorg_video_matrox but I don't know where to go from here.
<izinucs> Ben64: I'm using the -n switch and --force to read only the good blocks then I'll go back and try to recover the bad ones
<Ben64> izinucs: well dd just copies block by block, so it doesn't matter if fdisk sees it as long as it works
<izinucs> Ben64: true.. I was just trying to validate that sda was the correct designation for the drive.. I'd hate to copy a blank drive to a populated one :)
<juliohm> ThinkT510, what about gcc-snapshot package from Ubuntu repos?
<thufir_> when ubuntu-12.10-server-i386.iso.part finishes downloading, can I burn it to CD?  it's 705M.  isn't that too big?
<juliohm> It's description says it's the trunk from GCC, but when i do apt-get install it shows gcc-4.6-multilib
<Ben64> izinucs: i see... how about "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda"
<ztgu> Anyone with experience on changing GPUs with vga_switcheroo? ( or some other techniques?)
<ThinkT510> !latest | juliohm
<ubottu> juliohm: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<izinucs> Ben64: never used that one.. but since ddrescue is running I think I'll leave that try for later
<jennie> ThinkT510: the game I am playing in ubuntu1210 is running at 100FPS and this is output of glxgears 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.003 FPS, the game is running fine in win7 but it is lagging in ubuntu what should I do ?
<Ben64> izinucs: that command just grabs info directly from the drive, doesn't mess with data or anything
<juliohm> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<juliohm> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ThinkT510> jennie: just play it in windows?
<TheLordOfTime> juliohm, can we help you with something?
<izinucs> Ben64: thanks.  I may be a little superstises (sp?) but I'll try it after the copy is done.
<jennie> I dont want to use windows anymore
<Muphrid> jennie: is is a steam game?
<Muphrid> it*
<jennie> yes Muphrid
<Muphrid> you could try to use steam-login to login into steam instead of unity if youre not doing it
<Ben64> 100fps doesn't sound like it's lagging
<ThinkT510> jennie: i don't do much gaming in linux so i'm the wrong person to ask
<ztgu> Anyone who knows how to fix black screen av hibernation and sleep? can't get back without turning computer entierly off
<nuklrbbq> If I download & install xserver-xorg-video-mga from synaptic, is the driver for my old Matrox card installed and ready or are there further steps I need to take to activate the drivers?
<Etadole> Hi, I would know something... I'm using mkdir function in php but I've some permission problem, it creates a folder with permission accorded to www-data, it is not interesting for me
<andy_gig> ikonia: helo
<izinucs> Etadole: you must make your user a member of the www-data group
<TT079> hi
<Etadole> izinucs: I already did it, change nothing
<crichar32> hi guys i was wondering if anyone here might have installed ubuntu on the newest mac minis by anychance i am running into an issue installing 12.10 64b where install looks to go through good but when it reboots it doesnt seem to find the mbr or something
<TT079> hi
<bekks> Etadole: Did you log out completely after doing it`
<Etadole> bekks: No ! I will do it thanks :)
<Etadole> See you later everybody, bye bye
<Etadole> And thanks
<nuklrbbq> how can I query Ubutu to find out the exact version of a graphics driver currently running?
<Ben64> nuklrbbq: which driver
<izinucs> nuklrbbq: nvidia? ati? intel?
<ztgu> I need some help with closing lid problem on my linux laptop ( screen turns black and I can't get it on?
<ztgu> think it has to do something with swap partition?
<nuklrbbq> Ben64: I am working on an old system, trying to set it up as a HTPC. Have just added an old Matrox G550 AGP card, but XBMC gives me driver errors. Trying to figugre out what driver it is actually using.
<Ben64> oh, I don't know about those cards at all
<nuklrbbq> If I download & install xserver-xorg-video-mga from synaptic, is the driver for my old Matrox card installed and ready or are there further steps I need to take to activate the drivers?
<ThinkT510> nuklrbbq: lsmod will show you what is already loaded
<Ben64> nuklrbbq: a computer that old might not work well as a htpc though
<Fira> Hi ! I'm about to migrate my Ubuntu primary parition to LVM. Already got GRUB 'n stuff covered, but is there any specifics steps i need to take to enable LVM Support in Ubuntu's initramfs, or regenerate it ?
<Mina> please , in ubuntu i need to use antivirus or it's ok without any program for secfdurity ??
<Ben64> !antivirus | Mina
<ubottu> Mina: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nuklrbbq> Ben64: It works well without the graphics card (ie using on-board graphics). It should be even better with a dedicated card! In theory anyway.
<Scunizi> nuklrbbq: also you typically have to either log out and back in or restart the graphics system to get a new driver to function.. restart is your best option.
<nuklrbbq> ThinkT510; Thanks, will try that.
<Ben64> nuklrbbq: it probably won't be able to decode high definition videos
<Fira> nobody? well i'll give it a shot with default initramfs :/
<jhutchins_wk> nuklrbbq: A newish motherboard could easily have better on-board graphics than an older card.
<yux> so I was going to install ubuntu and it's stuck
<yux> at copying files, my dvd rom is making sounds in A
<yux> the whole thing blocked
<ikonia> andy_gig: did you want me ?
<jhutchins_wk> yux: If you have drive activity it's probably copying files.
<andy_gig> yes sir!
<andy_gig> ikonia: hi!
<andy_gig> :-)
<ikonia> andy_gig: how can I help
<thufir_> the only way to install without burning a disc is grub?   see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot    (no usb stick that big)
<yux> jhutchins_wk: It just made sounds in A and now it completely stopped, do you want a screenshot?
<yux> I can't move the mouse around the screen.
<wachw> k c
<nuklrbbq> Ben64: Low-definition videos are enough for me :-) I can watch stuff downloaded from iplayer no problems using the onboard graphics. PC is a Dell GX260,
<yux> http://i.imgur.com/QjqfW.png
<yux> It's just stuck in here
<yux> it won't let me move my mouse pointer or anything :(
<yux> the dvd-rom isn't even readed anymore :(
<yux> any suggestions? :(
<bekks> yux: Just reboot and start over.
<yux> bekks: won't it affect my current installation though? :(
<user82> hi. on one notebook ubuntu always puts the filesystem into read only. i did a fsck in recovery menu and it keeps happening again and again. what can i do ?
<yux> bekks: can't I do anything at this screen?
<bekks> yux: Sure, but currently, you have an unusable system. And with a system stuck, you cant do anything.
<yux> bekks: thanks then :(
<bekks> user82: You could take a look at dmesg when it happens. Most likely, you harddisk is going to fail soon.
<thufir_> the only way to install without burning a disc is grub?   see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot    (no usb stick that big)
<user82> bekks, the smart status says 11 broken sectors but everything ok
<user82> and bekks it works for a very short time after book
<bekks> user82: 11 broken sectors are 11 sectors too much. I'd backup and get a new harddisk.
<user82> 2.5 years old hdd but worked on that hevily
<bekks> user82: You could investigate further with smartctl and the selftests offered there.
<rootie> Lo I'm using a live-cd to use gparted to move all my paritions from a 160GB disk to a 500GB disk - it's finished... but how do I re-install GRUB in to the MBR of the new disk!?
<bekks> !grub > rootie
<ubottu> rootie, please see my private message
<bekks> !grub2 > rootie
<rootie> yeah I've already followed that - or I wouldn't be here
<rootie> I tried "grub-install /dev/sda' but I get.... Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<bekks> rootie: Could you pastebin sudo fdisk -l then please?
<rootie> bekks, sure... http://pastebin.com/BdCbhkm5
<user82> bekks, what to grep for in dmesg looking for errors?
<crichar32> hi guys i was wondering if anyone here might have installed ubuntu on the newest mac minis by anychance i am running into an issue installing 12.10 64b where install looks to go through good but when it reboots it doesnt seem to find the mbr or something
<bekks> user82: Nothing to grep, but taking a look at the whole output.
<user82> bekks, the notebook is located at my cousin who installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday..i am a little limited in possibilites
<user82> but i might give him the hint ot backup the data
<thufir_> I burned the iso to disc, DVD but the boot just hangs, and then goes to rescue mode.  what am I doing wrong to install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> how did you burn the iso?
<user82> bekks, can i output the smart status with installed tools? read only means no insalling new tools
<thufir_> ntzrmtthihu777: xfburn
<bekks> user82: smartctl is the tool, smartmon-tools is the package. And you have to install it in read-write.
<ntzrmtthihu777> what os are you burning under?
<thufir_> ntzrmtthihu777: linux.  I selected "burn image.  burn from a prepared compilation, ie iso." and burned the dvd.
<user82> thanks bekks .. i will try to do my very best with the limited possibilites
<ntzrmtthihu777> what linux flavor?
<thufir_> ntzrmtthihu777: ubuntu 12.04 server.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, server I am ignorant about. can you use startup disk creator?
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Did you verify the DVD?
<yux> 10.04.4 still uses gnome 2 right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, tink so. I use gnome-classic
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: no.  also, the .iso is deleted.
<yux> ntzrmtthihu777: that's buggy...
<rootie> bekks, stumped?
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: how can I check it?  I need to re-download the whole thing?
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: If you check the md5sum of the disk you should get the same as the md5 on the web.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I never had issue.
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: doh. thx.
<ntzrmtthihu777> check the md5 hash
<Nl0st> I have a problem with ubuntu installation... I have tried to boot ubuntu via USB and CD. Then choose what i want to do, and when the splash screen appears (the one with the ubuntu logo), the screen turns dark (almost black, and if you t)
<yux> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<bekks> rootie: Take a look at your /etc/fstab and verify that (inside your chroot) everything is mounted as on your real system.
<Nl0st> *and it seems like the machine is stuck
<ntzrmtthihu777> pres ctrl+alt+f7, Nl0st
<rootie> bekks, the wiki makes no reference under "the terminal way" of requiring a chroot
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: I don't see how to do that, it's from the CLI against the mounted DVD?
<ntzrmtthihu777> haha, look. do you have a windows box nearby? if you do use burncdcc to burn the iso. it did the trick wonderfully
<navillus> hi i have a problem with pulseaudio configuration
<navillus> when adding a second device to use the hdmi output it doesnt play anything
<navillus> aplay does work through the device...
<navillus> anyone have any ideas?
<user82> bekks, managed to install gsmartcontrol(gui). read failure
<thufir_> ntzrmtthihu777: no windows box.
<ntzrmtthihu777> who doesnt
<Sceler> navillus so far al my audio problems were fixed after a reeboot
<Sceler> mess with the settings, reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. ok, let me have a look-see thufir_
<Sceler> thufir, whats your problem?
<navillus> tried that a couple of times that just makes the analog output work, the hdmi doesnt work under pulse...
<navillus> just aplay...
<ntzrmtthihu777> what iso are you trying to burn, thufir_
<Nl0st> ntzrmtthihu777: tried pressing the buttons, no reaction..(when the screen goes black, the ubuntu logo is displayed, but it's extremely hard to see, if you understand what i'm saying..)
<ntzrmtthihu777> try different f keys.
<CrazyGangster> Nl0st: try boot with the i915.broken=1 boot parameter
<thufir_> it was the i386 desktop for 12.10.  maybe my hardware isn't good enough?  I've always had to use the alternate before.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, possibly.
<ntzrmtthihu777> what are your specs?
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Sorry, doesn't have to be mounted, md5sum /dev/dvd0
<thufir_> it's an older computer.  few minutes while I gather that.
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: md5sum /media/Ubuntu\ 12.10\ i386\(vcd\)   gives error that it's a directory.
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: let me try that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> try adding a -r option
<user82> bekks, error=continue to fstab and a new hdd into amazon basket..solved for now
<CrazyGangster> Nl0st: i think when u tryng boot ubuntu your back-light is turned off, that happened in my Acer machine
<jhutchins_wk> Nl0st: Try adding nomodeset to the kernel command line.
<Nl0st> CrazyGangster: Even though the backlight is off, the screen is static for 5+ mins
<thufir_> ntzrmtthihu777: I should add -r?
<davidokner> Is there any way to burn the Ubuntu 12.04 iso to CD in OS X?
<ikonia> davidokner: same way as any CD in os X
<ikonia> davidokner: it's just an ISO image
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you are trying on a dir adding -r or -R usually adds recursive option. but try it on the .iso instead
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: 67087df47afcee6ad36a5c9ceffe1ae5  /dev/dvd2  I'm just checking that.
<davidokner> ikonia: Actually it isn't. It is a hybrid format and can't be mounted for burning using disc utility.
<ntzrmtthihu777> its an iso. not our fault osx does not know what to do with it
<ikonia> davidokner: burnt find for me
<CrazyGangster> Nl0st: u tried the safe mode boot?
<ikonia> "fine"
<davidokner> It is not a standard ISO, it is an ISO encapsulated in another format.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 sighs
<ikonia> on a 10.7 box
<davidokner> ikonia: You burnt Ubuntu 12.04 to a CD in OS X using disk Utility?
<ntzrmtthihu777> its a standard iso. I can manipulate it just fine with both linux and win$ iso software
<RollinV2> Anyone running Ubuntu on the c7 chromebook? Need to know if unity and gnome3 run smoothy.
<davidokner> ntzrmtthihu777: That is because they are loading it despite it NOT being a standard ISO image.
<kn1ghtfr0st> how much does a chromebook cost?
<RollinV2> The c7 is $200
<ikonia> davidokner: I believe it was disk untility, whatever is the pre-installed default tool
<ikonia> I don't have my mac in front of me
<ikonia> sorry, it's 10.6
<ikonia> not 10.7
<davidokner> ikonia: You can't mount it in disc utility in os x.
<ikonia> I don't remember ever mounting it
<davidokner> Disk utility says it is not a valid file system
<ntzrmtthihu777> open the mac disc util, then drag the iso image into it
<triton_> Hello!  I wonder if there is any way to get some help for a networking question?
<lucido> how cacan I install ubuntu if my cdrom is dead and it cant boot from usb
<thufir_> ntzrmtthihu777: hardware as so:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473813/   maybe I can't install ubuntu on that hardware?
<davidokner> I think it is working now. I closed disk utility and opened it and told it to burn it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> see. standard.
<b14d3> lucido: Move the hd to a different computer than CAN do one of those things
<ikonia> davidokner: that sounds more like what I did
<davidokner> I did a google search and it said it wouldn't work because it was a hybrid image and it gave that error.
<ikonia> don't remember mounting anything
<lucido> b14d3, I can do network boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> and google is never wrong
<davidokner> It can't mount it because it is a USB/CD hybrid image I think.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm very strange thufir_
<izinucs> triton_: only if you ask a question.
<davidokner> Dell has a $300 laptop with a celeron processor that has Ubuntu on it.
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: I'm checking that DVD for it's md5, just ensuring that I'm doing it right.
<ikonia> davidokner: ......and ?
<davidokner> I called Dell to ask which version of Ubuntu they install on their computers and they said they don't know.
<triton_> izinucs: OK, I have a remot machine, it has 2 nics, 1 is the Internet, the other is for local network. I am trying to port forward using iptables. The thing is that I have 2 more installations just like this one  and there I am successfully forwarding.
<davidokner> But they know if you are getting windows 7 vs. windows 8.
<RollinV2> davidoker dell is clueless with their Linux laptops
<triton_> Basically I am confused with 1 installation out of 3 with nat, port forwarding.  I don't think pasting iptables rules makes sense, since they are the same in all 3 cases
<davidokner> ikonia: I was considering it for my cousin who needs a laptop, but found a referbished for $370 with a core i3 and 4gb more ram etc.
<ikonia> davidokner: what do you want us to do about this ?
<pzula> I am trying to set up a site for Apache to use from etc/apache2/sites-available and my files are at ~/Sites/projects  ... how do I reference that for my document root?
<davidokner> ikonia: I don't think I want you to do anything. Although, maybe somebody with Ubuntu could.
<ikonia> davidokner: somebody with ubuntu ? I have ubuntu
<triton_> I was wondering what's a good way to analyze a problem where I can't port forward from local network to the Internet
<ikonia> davidokner: however I have no control over dells marketing or staff training
<davidokner> ikonia: I was telling more because I think it was interesting.
<ikonia> it's not really relevant to this channel,
<ThinkT510> davidokner: this is a suppost channel
<ThinkT510> soppurt
<ThinkT510> gahh
<ThinkT510> support
<pzula> I am trying to set up a site for Apache to use from etc/apache2/sites-available and my files are at ~/Sites/projects  ... how do I reference that for my document root?
<RollinV2> pzula you need virtual host in apache
<pzula> RollinV2 I think I have that
<davidokner> ThinkT510: Well actually I wanted to know originally becuse there was a wireless driver problem with the Dell 2520 I discovered and I wanted to know if it was with the version that is intalled on the laptop from dell.
<pzula> I have sites set up at /var/www working fine
<pzula> but now I want to use files at ~/Sites instead
<RollinV2> Pzula check permissions
<davidokner> I'm going to try to install Ubuntu on my 2008 macbook.
<davidokner> I only have 12GB free.
<RollinV2> That's enough space
<pzula> RollinV2 I'm not sure it's permissions... It's when I do sudo service apache2 reload, it tells me this :  DocumentRoot [/~/Sites/projects] does not exist
<pzula>  
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. I am running 12.04.1 x64 on a hp dv5
<izinucs> triton_: are all the machines the same OS or is ubuntu the only one you're having issues with?
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: paste.ubuntu.com/1473836/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473827/ don't seem to match.  that being said, maybe I did the check wrong? or checked the wrong thing?  I've just never had a bad burn or download -- yet.
<iceroot> pzula: the path is wrong, there is no /~/ its ~/ or /home/username/ but not /~/ which would be //home/username
<ksx4system> I have Samsung Wave 3 (badaOS 2.0 powered) phone and I wonder if it's possible to write SMS messages from my Ubuntu based PC after connecting phone via USB
<ksx4system> is it possible?
<Guest45177> Im running ubuntu 12.04 on my asus ux31a , i cant disable my backlights on the keyboard
<triton_> izinucs: all 3 are ubuntu machines
<izinucs> triton_: same version?
<Guest45177> help?
<triton_> yes, same kernel, same shell
<iceroot> ksx4system: have a look if "airdroid" exist also for badaOS
<triton_> I am checking right now if it's the same gui
<izinucs> triton_: same ubuntu release?
<ksx4system> iceroot: it doesn't and "airmessage" or something isn't available in Samsung Kies on WinXP :(
<bekks> user82: error=continue will endanger your data.
<izinucs> triton_: so in essence .. the machines are acting like the router for the internal network?  providing internet, dhcp, etc?
<usr13>  pzula http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806653
<triton_> izinucs: I just checked, it's the same 2.6.35-32 kernel
<user82> bekks, i know it is a messy solution but the system was installed yesterday as playground..new hdd is on the way
<izinucs> triton_: see my post right above your last one.
<triton_> izinucs: yes, the machines are like routers, not dhcp though, the addresses internally are all static
<iceroot> ksx4system: smsclient - Ein Programm zum Senden von Short Messages
<iceroot> smstools - SMS Server Tools für GSM-Modems
<iceroot> ksx4system: maybe something from that
<triton_> izinucs: but yes, they provide Internet, they do nat and they act as firewall normally.  We added cameras to every location and it's cameras that I am allowing to be used from outside of every network via ports 44 and 55, and in 1 case out of 3 the same rules don't do it
<iceroot> ksx4system: have a look at apt-cache search to see the description in your language
<iceroot> ksx4system: maybe also gsm-utils
<MikeWorth> Hi, I've upgraded my computer and now have plenty of RAM that it empty; it will fill up with filesystem cache over time, but is there a way to populate it at boot? Would some sort of process with a high niceness that somehow loads things into the cache allow me to do this without affecting whatever else I might be doing?
<triton_> izinucs: I am just wondering how would I trace this problem? What should I look at?  I looked at /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny, nothing there. The forwarding is on in all 3 cases
<izinucs> triton_: with everything the same you should be able to mirror the iptables from one of the functional machines, copy it over and have it work.  I guessing though.. there are others here that know much more about the ip tables and bridging two nics.
<KsM> MikeWorth: the package `preload' maybe
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: what do you think?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473836/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473827/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473852/
<pzula> usr13: I set the permissions but I still get DocumentRoot does not exit
<triton_> izinucs: I should be able to. I can't overwrite the entire OS though, but I copied over the iptables rules. ufw is off in all 3 cases. /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is 1
<pzula> Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/username/pzula/Sites/projects] does not exist
<KsM> MikeWorth: "preload monitors applications that users run, and by analyzing this data, predicts what applications users might run, and fetches those binaries and their dependencies into memory for faster startup times."
<bekks> pzula: And does it exist...?
<fearphage> ubuntu 12.10 is only recognizing one of my 8 cores. can someone help me resolve this issue? https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3
<thufir_> I can use wodim to extract the .iso from the dvd which I burned from the iso which I downloaded?  (deleted the iso by accident)
<pzula> bekks: I am targeting ~/Sites/projects
<bekks> pzula: Did you check with: ls -lha /home/username/pzula/Sites/projects
<bekks> pzula: Then the path /home/username/pzula/Sites/projects is wrong. It has to be /home/pzula/Sites/project assuming your username is pzula and not username
<triton_> izinucs: so I guess I am stuck because it's the same :)  I expected it to work the same and got it to work the same on 2 machines and all of a sudden... unexpected
<pzula> bekks: that makes sense! haha sorry for that!
<pianotips> I am trying to install 12.04 (64) from a dvd, during the base install (near the end) it gives me a cannot install the kernel into the target system kernel package 'linux-server'.. installed from dvd and usb? wiped hdds clean, new raid partition (0 for test).. what i am doing wrong? someone help please? it gets to the 92% and then errors out. if it matters i had to find tigon drivers to get the
<pianotips> network to install...please help?
<OerHeks> fearphage, all your 8 cores or 4 cores and HT hypertreading are recognized, what makes you think it does not ?
<izinucs> triton_: you might ask in #ubuntu-server.. unfortunately I'm stuck..
<triton_> izinucs: ok, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> what did you burn the dvd with piano
<ztgu> How can i figure out if my swap partition works?
<MikeWorth> KsM: That looks useful; I'll go away and read up. Thanks
<usr13> pzula: Here's another:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<pianotips> power iso i think
<ntzrmtthihu777> check your system monitor
<bekks> ztgu: By typing: cat /proc/swaps
<ntzrmtthihu777> under windows? do it using burncdcc, it always did the trick for me
<k1l_> ztgu: look at htop, if its shown there :)
<pianotips> um i am using a windows box to prep the server for install
<pianotips> so uve had this problem too?
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: You can check which device it is by mounting it and using the mount command.  You want to compare the md5sum output to the md5sum that's available on the mirrors in the same directory as the iso,
<pianotips> ntzrmtthihu777 but i tried using a usb install and had the same problem
<RollinV2> On windows use imgburn for iso
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I get that. there is a freeware program called burncdcc for windows that will burn your iso right. no, I never had issue because I always used burncdcc or the in-ubuntu startup disc creator
<ztgu> bekks, k1l_: it's not running at htop and this is my result bekks: Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<pianotips> ill try it
<pana> hello world
<bekks> ztgu: Then you have no swap active.
<ztgu> bekks, k1l_:my swap is not working how can I get it to work?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ack! its a beginners program!
<XTry_XHack> hi pana
<pana> hi loui
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: what do you mean the same directory as the iso?
<bekks> ztgu: pastebin the output of the following commands please: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<ntzrmtthihu777> pana = hello_world.sh
<ntzrmtthihu777> directory = folder
<pana> ey loui
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: On the mirrors that have the iso files for download, there should be a checksum file either for each iso or one that has all of them.  Plain text file.  Compare your results with the checksum there.
<k1l_> ztgu: what is the issue? did the swap work before? what happend? which ubuntu? what did you do? etc...
<jhutchins_wk> !nomodeswitch
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: it doesn't match https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes  but did I check the correct thing against that list?
<ztgu> /dev/sda1: TYPE="vfat"
<ztgu> /dev/sda2: TYPE="ntfs"
<ztgu> /dev/sda4: TYPE="ntfs"
<ztgu> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap"
<ztgu> /dev/sda6: TYPE="ntfs"
<ztgu> /dev/sda7: TYPE="ext4"
<ztgu> /dev/sdb1: TYPE="vfat"
<Ben64> !pastebin | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ztgu> k1l_, bekks: I have a hibernation sleep probelm when closing my laptop lid. I red about the swap partition not working properly. I have 8 gb ram and a 7.5 gb swap.
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: I can't know what's what on your hardware.  If you can mount the device and see the right contents, or if it automounts and you check with mount that should tell you which device it is.
<bekks> ztgu: Thats 0.5 GB too less then.
<ztgu> I gnow
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Another possibility is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub  although framebuffer problems are usually just a blank screen.
<k1l_> ztgu: swap needs to be atleast the amount of ram, if you want suspend
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze whit 8 gigs of ram you don't really need that much swap
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: What hardware are you installing on?
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: ok, thanks for the help.  I'm going to wait for ubuntu server to download, get some rest, and try to check this md5 in a bit.  :)
<ztgu> bekks, k1l_: I know I made a mistake when making it
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: one sec.
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: read what i said. your statment is not right
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473852/
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: You are missing the point.
<Pecker> is there drivers to run the ps3's navigation controller wirelessly? also whats the minimum kernel neede to run it via usb?
<k1l_> ztgu: so load a livecd/stick and change the partition sizes?
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49109/i-have-16gb-ram-do-i-need-32gb-swap
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: That doesn't give me anything I can help you with.
<thufir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473881/  whoops, pardon about that.
<ztgu> k1l_: yeah: It doesn't work while inside this partition? I need to make this partition smaller to add more swap
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: You need as much swap as you have ram, (if not more).
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: What's running on it now?
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: your statment is still wrong. see what i wrote
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: ubuntu 12.04 server
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: P4 shouldn't have any hardware that's not well covered by the kernel.
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Remind me what your goal is?
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: It is clear that you do not have a grasp on all of the uses and needs for the swap partition.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Oh I get it. when you run out of ram you start swapping. maybe for hybernate, but why use it. I never do
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: ok, downloaded iso.  burned to dvd on external usb burner.  rebooted, it saw the new optical drive, but booted to safe mode of 12.04.  I cannot seem to install 12.10             right now I'm downloading 12.10 server
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: For hibernating.
<jhutchins_wk> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: How big is your HD?
<ntzrmtthihu777> but again, why hibernate?
<ntzrmtthihu777> 320gigs
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Why not?
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: you cant hibernate when your swap is to small. that is the point.
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Generally you don't use the DVD to upgrade, you use aptitude.  Update your sources.list or sources.d files and go from there.
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: and just because _you_ dont need to hibernate, its not forbidden for others
<ntzrmtthihu777> I understand that. I just fail to see the reason for hibernation
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: You have 320G HD and you are worried about allocating 6 or 8G to swap?  (or even 16G?)
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: oh, I want a clean install. it's to a different hard drive, and, somehow, way too many broken packages. so, clean install.
<jhutchins_wk> ntzrmtthihu777: More applicable for desktops and laptops than servers.
<Sceler> I have an issue, I just installed Peppermint 3 (based on ubuntu) and now I have a black screen with a flashing _ on startup and I can do nothing about it
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, I am not worrying about anything, just commenting
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Ah, that explains it.
<Sceler> I think I can solve it by using an older driver version of the GMA_500 (Poulsbo) chipset
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: There is not much of a reason for hibernation unless it's a laptop
<Sceler> Can I make it use that by using the live USB?
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: so you shoulnt advice to go with no swap, if the user wants to use hibernation. that is the point here
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: Most CD burning programs will do a checksum against the source file to make sure they match, and then check against the file on the download server.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I am running off a hp dv5 'top
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: That's ok, just trying to help youunderstand.
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: (You have to do that part.)
<ntzrmtthihu777> who was asking, again?
<XTry_XHack> wo gibts deutsche hilf
<XTry_XHack> hilfe
<k1l_> XTry_XHack: #ubuntu-de
<ntzrmtthihu777> ich kann deutsch
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: yeah, I'm going to stop for now, thanks for help.  I can't find that option in xfburn, and deleted the .iso thinking I didn't need it (stupid),  I'll come back to this.  (k3b won't install, broken packages)
<cristian> Hello.. just checking out this xchat... It looks just fine
<Pecker> anyone?
<cristian> Hey Pecker
<ntzrmtthihu777> whatsup, Pecker?
<cristian> You 777
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes?
<cristian> how are you doing pal?
<Pecker> is there drivers to run the ps3's navigation controller wirelessly? also whats the minimum kernel neede to run it via usb?
<Sceler> any ideas on my boot problem?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am well, waiting for them to update our wifi here
<leonardpop> Hello! I have installed ubuntu minimal + gnome3 desktop. Wireless internet is working but slowly and in network menu (up in top right bar) wireless says unmanaged. Can someone help me? thank you!
<cristian> Fine!
<cristian> Could u tell us about ur problem again Sceler??
<yeats> Sceler: if it's not ubuntu, it's not supported here
<Sceler> It's a kernel that runs ubuntu underneath, it's just more lightweight
<Sceler> and when I boot I only boot to a flashing cursor right after bios
<yeats> !derivatives | Sceler
<ubottu> Sceler: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ryuguns> I'm installing on a mac..
<usr13> !nomodeset | Sceler
<ubottu> Sceler: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ntzrmtthihu777> ouch, I hear that is tricky
<cristian> True
<ryuguns> THere are only to options, one is to install and erase OS X.. the other is to partition it myself...
<k1l_> Sceler: we dont know what they changed, so ask them for support.
<ryuguns> Is there any option to install along OS X like with Windows?
<Sceler> ubottu, thanks, that's what I'm looking for exactly
<ubottu> Sceler: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sceler> usr13 :')
<jhutchins_wk> thufir_: See what ubottu just said to Sceler - something to consider.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 laughs
<bekks> ryuguns: Which hardware do you have?
<ryuguns> Macbook 2006
<thufir_> jhutchins_wk: thx
<yeats> leonardpop: look in /etc/NetworkManger/NetworkManager.conf and change it to 'managed=true'
<jhutchins_wk> ruan: You may be able to do it with bootcamp, otherwise you'll probably need to run it in parallels.
<thufir_> yeah, it didn't boot to black screen or anything, but thx.
<XTry_XHack> pana?
<mythtvuser76> any using mythtv with Hauppauge 2250 card?
<jhutchins_wk> ryuguns: That was meant for you, bootcamp or parallels.
<pana> loui bist du da
<ryuguns> Oh...
<jhutchins_wk> ryuguns: afik you can't load osx from grub (but I could be wrong).
<XTry_XHack> ja geh privaten chat pana
<k1l_> !german | pana XTry_XHack
<ubottu> pana XTry_XHack: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ryuguns> I installed refit to boot OS X..
<ntzrmtthihu777> they are going into private chat k1l_
<jhutchins_wk> ryuguns: That should be able to load ubuntu as well.
<ryuguns> There is also a "Something else" option to partition it myself, but I don't have a clue what to do there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh.
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: i read it, but to join the german channel would be more appropriate for peer review.
<ntzrmtthihu777> perhaps they just want to shoot the breeze
<randomuser44> Hey guys im looking to switch grub bootloader to default to windows instead of ubuntu and I went to /boot/grub/menu.lst and I don't see any code, could grub be located somewhere else?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, not sure how you do that. I can do the reverse, there should be a tool to do it
<ntzrmtthihu777> windows bootloader can't load linux, I don't think
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: It can chainload almost every OS.
<leonardpop> yeats i found the file but cannot edit it. can you please tell me how to edit it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> interesting.
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: That is not what he is asking about.
<leonardpop> yeats i found the file but cannot edit it. can you please tell me how to edit it?
<Pecker> !grub2 | randomuser44
<ubottu> randomuser44: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yeats> leonardpop: try 'gksu gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf'
<Pecker> randomuser44: grub2 doesnt have a menu.lst, its all script based now
<randomuser44> Oh :) Okay. I will look at the help articles. Much Appreciated.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but you can add menu options to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<OerHeks> randomuser44, No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<leonardpop> yeats:  that did it, thank you. do i have to restart now?
<OerHeks> ntzrmtthihu777, if you answer someone, use the irc-name to adress to her/him
<ntzrmtthihu777> its a bad idea to modify the grub.cfg itself, as when you run update-grub any changes you made get lost. if you put your custom menu entries to 40_custom it will remain
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do you do that. oerheck
<ntzrmtthihu777> new to irc. using irssi
<k1l_> randomuser44: just change the standard path in the grub script to the exact name from the windows entry
<Far_> I am new to Unix/Linux command, I have this command line "sudo usermod -a -G wireshark $USER", and get error as follow "usermod: group 'wireshark' does not exist",  Should I put my username instead of $USER or what? or change directory to find it?
<randomuser44> ntzrmtthihu777: I just need to change Windows to default boot when no key are pressed. easy to do?
<b14d3> ntzrmtthihu777: Just start typing their name and hit tab
<OerHeks> ntzrmtthihu777, like you did now
<Ben64> Far_: what are you trying to accomplish
<k1l_> randomuser44: so edit the /etc/default/grub
<Far_> setup the wireshark running
<alex20032> Hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> place the windows menu-entry at the top, it should load by default randomuser44
<Ben64> Far_: why usermod then?
<XTry_XHack> Gibt es einen deutschen ubuntu chanal
<k1l_> randomuser44: and run a update-grub2 afterwards
<ntzrmtthihu777> I mean the other way.
<k1l_> !german | pana XTry_XHack
<ubottu> pana XTry_XHack: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ntzrmtthihu777> #ubuntu-de
<Far_> I got this set of commands from somewhere to activate wireshark
<Ben64> Far_: you should be able to run it by doing "sudo wireshark"
<ntzrmtthihu777> but again, running update-grub will eraise any changes you make to grub.cfg | k1l_
<Far_> http://ask.wireshark.org/questions/7523/ubuntu-machine-no-interfaces-listed
<usr13> Far_: Just use sudo
<pana> lass knacken alterr
<k1l_> ntzrmtthihu777: dont suggest to edit the grub.cfg:(
<ntzrmtthihu777> I did not suggest it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I suggested changing 40_custom
<Far_> yes, but capture interface are not active
<k1l_> randomuser44: edit the /etc/default/grub. its the line with "GRUB_DEFAULT="
<Ben64> Far_: it will work with sudo
<usr13> k1l_: ntzrmtthihu777 Here, suggest this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/
<yeats> Far_: that error just means there's not a "wireshark" group on your system -
<Far_> and what that means?
<Far_> is it a privilege thing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> grub2 is pretty awesome. You can boot straigt from an .iso
<blaizco> Finnaly i could enter here
<yeats> Far_: I would just run it with 'sudo' as others are suggesting
<Far_> what is the exact command for that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> why is everyone's answer to anything is "use sudo"?
<ztgu> Hi, how can i make new partitions with gparted? I
<randomuser44> k1l_: Thanks I found that line. How do I know what number Windows is though. I heard it was mostly always 4.
<yeats> Far_: 'sudo wireshark'?
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: its not the answer for everything
<ntzrmtthihu777> if its just ubuntu and windows then 4 should do it
<Far_> so then Any time I want to run it, I could not run the ewireshark icon without doing this step?
<randomuser44> Thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<k1l_> randomuser44: you can write there the exact name of the entry and it will boot that line
<Tex_Nick> Far : also you might have a look at /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian
<ztgu> Hi, how can i make new partitions with gparted? I
<ntzrmtthihu777> run gparted, choose some unpartitioned space, choose the create option. ztgu
<ztgu> ntzrmtthiu777: unpartitioned space is called unallocated?
<Patero-ng> does anyone knows how to install traceroute
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope. check #airmon-ng
<blaizco> patero use: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Patero-ng> it says is not there
<Patero-ng> is called by another or sum
<ztgu> ntzrmtthiu777: unpartitioned space is called unallocated?
<blaizco> are you using 12.10 right?
<malkauns> how do i reinstall unity and compiz, i messed up my compiz install when building and installing from source :(
<Patero-ng> ubuntu 11
<blaizco> humm i don't know if ubuntu 11 have the repository for traceroute i mean, is a basic package
<ntzrmtthihu777> I believe so, ztgu. been a bit
<blaizco> but
<Guest25138> ubuntu 12.04 is the best distro for my hardware , but i would like to change the desktop enviorment. and run it from 12.04 is it possible?
<blaizco> write: sudo apt-get update
<blaizco> and then try again
<Patero-ng> I did
<ntzrmtthihu777> what desktop environment do you want, guest?
<yeats> !info | traceroute
<ubottu> 'traceroute' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Patero-ng> has noinstalation candidates
<yeats> !info traceroute
<Guest25138> a lightweight , maybe xfce
<ubottu> traceroute (source: traceroute): Traces the route taken by packets over an IPv4/IPv6 network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.18-3 (quantal), package size 42 kB, installed size 157 kB
<leonardpop> yeats: after i did what you said i rebooted and my wireless was unavailable and internet not working at all. I undone the changes to networkmanager.conf and now i am back to square one: internet is slow and wireless says is unamanged
<yeats> Patero-ng: make sure you have the "universe" repo enabled
<Guest25138> i had xfce whit mint 14 nadia before but it didnt work so good whit the hardware
<blaizco> sudo apt-cache search traceroute | grep traceroute -n
<Patero-ng> k
<blaizco> try this
<ztgu> How much swap is recommended?
<ztgu> I have 8 gb ram
<blaizco> to find a traceroute alternative
<blaizco> i found this: sudo apt-get install tcptraceroute
<k1l_> ztgu: equally swap if you want hibernation
<ntzrmtthihu777> I need moar ram >.<
<blaizco> Patero, did you tried the command i typed?
<ztgu> k1l_: how do I launch swap when I have created it?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: 2x RAM up to about 2GB, which is all you want to deal with unless you need suspend-to-disk.
<mythtvuser76> quit
<k1l_> ztgu: put it into the fstab.
<Sceler> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mythtvuser76> exit
<k1l_> ztgu: but if you just make it bigger it should stay as it is in fstab
<mythtvuser76> quit
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: man swapon
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to cut down on compiz ram usage? I want only a few features of compiz
<yeats> leonardpop: that should have done it as far as I know, but whether NetworkManager is managing your connection would not affect connection speed
<Guest925> Does anyone know why I can't open the "Phone" or "Card" directories on a phone mounted with mtpfs?
<Gnea> ntzrmtthihu777: adjust the settings using the compiz manager
<Gnea> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk, k1l_: I just made 15.98 gb swap partition. I have 8 gb. Is that good for hibernation, suspend to disk and sleep?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: It's more than you need, but it will work.
<k1l_> ztgu: like i said: 1:1 is enough
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: You only need swap =  ram (best to round up a bit) for std and if you actually use that much your system will be very slow.
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk, k1l_: If i make my swap smaller will my system be faster?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk, k1l_: My /etc/fstab is empty
<k1l_> ztgu: swap is slow. so if you need to use swap because your ram is too small it will be slow no matter how much swap you make
<k1l_> ztgu: and you should work on one problem at a time. you problem was to make swap bigger for hubernation. and not to speed up your system
<randomuser44> memtest86 was actually 4. I think Windows is 5.
<mythtvuser12> any mythtv user?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk, k1l_: I just ran "swapon /dev/sda5" where my swap is located and nothing came up.
<fearphage> OerHeks: did you click my link? cpuinfo and lscpu both report one cpu
<OerHeks> fearphage, no, it reports 8 cores
<fearphage> OerHeks: you are looking at the 12.04 read out. compare it to the 12.10 report
<OerHeks> fearphage, please post both again
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks, i think it's https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3
<OerHeks> yes, that is the 12.04 part
<cucujoidea> Hello, while trying to install ubuntu 12.04 AMD64, I got following problem: my SATA hdd does not show up when the partitioning dialog opens; It is visible in gparted though. Is there a possibility to make it show up for installation?
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks, scroll down
<abailarri> Hello. Has anyone used ekiga? I can not register my user. I get an error
<usr13> ztgu: Nothing is supposed to come up.
<XTry_XHack> pana?
<subman> I have a piece of software to install that requires java 6 or better.  When I check I get:  java version "1.7.0_09".  How to tell if I meet the minimum requirement?
<jhutchins_wk> ,versions openjava
<usr13> ztgu: Just so you understand;  Not having a swap partition set up on your computer does not make it run faster. (I know that some people are under that impression but that is not the case.)
<jhutchins_wk> Whups.
<luv> hey
<Pecker> subman: java 6 is "1.6.blah", you have 1.7.blah.. which means you have JAva 7
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick  ic,  fearphage: there is a package " intel-microcode " for updating processor in the kernel ( also available for AMD > amd-microcode ) install it and reboot, maybe it will fix
<subman> Pecker, Thanks!
<Pecker> np
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: With 8G you shouldn't have to use swap unless you suspend to disk.  It's good to have some in case you have a rogue memory leak or something, but if your system tries to swap more than about 2G of data it will slow down.  Trying to manage 16G of swapped files will really bog down the system, but just becasue it's there doesn't mean it will be used.
<ztgu> udr13: My sleep and hibernation does not work, i need swap to fix the problem. But the thing is that i don't understand how it works just yet.
<fearphage> Oradeanul: first file is cpuinfo from 12.04. 2nd one is from 12.10 https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3 then there is lscpu, dmesg, and other all from 12.10
<Sceler> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<luv> I like unity and all only one glitch here - I would like to make an exception for the terminal icon to start a new terminal every time i click it
<luv> (yes i know about middle-click :-) )
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks, thanks for the post on that ... i have a friend who has the same problem ... will pass that along
<Patero-ng> yes blaizco
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: I understand.
<OerHeks> Tex_Nick, i was affected too, with athlonII x2
<blaizco> and it worked patero?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: I think the swapon command should enable the swap, top should show it available.
<kmonlinux> cant connect a usb modem to ubuntu help
<jhutchins_wk> kmonlinux: -> #ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> kmonlinux: Um, nevermind.
<jhutchins_wk> kmonlinux: Does it show up in dmesg?
<yalu> hi. I can't figure out how to run "make oldconfig" on a x86-64 so it generates a configuration for i386
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: I used swapon command. and spesified the partition "swapon /dev/sda5". I can't find it in "top"? any suggestions?
<jhutchins_wk> kmonlinux: Does lsusb see it?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: man swapon
<yalu> sorry got it: export ARCH=i386
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: You may need to put it in the fstab for swapon to work. I don't think so, but maybe.  The partition is type linux swap, right?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: The partition is linux swap, I am just about to put it in fstab
<fearphage> OerHeks: first file is cpuinfo from 12.04. 2nd one is from 12.10 https://gist.github.com/ebabcc23991b741f67f3 then there is lscpu, dmesg, and other all from 12.10
<OerHeks> fearphage i read that,  there is a package " intel-microcode " for updating processor in the kernel ( also available for AMD > amd-microcode ) install it and reboot, maybe it will fix
<cliff> Hello Everyone.
<blaizco> Hi there cliff
<cliff> Is there some reason java doesn't like being installed on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<usr13> cliff: no
<blaizco> cliff, what problems you have?
<blaizco> did you used open-jdk?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: I am going to reboot my system, to check with swap
<fearphage> OerHeks: i'll give it a shot
<ztgu> ty
<pianotips> I am trying to install 12.04 (64) from a dvd, during the base install (near the end) it gives me a cannot install the kernel into the target system kernel package 'linux-server'.. installed from dvd and usb? wiped hdds clean, new raid partition (0 for test).. what i am doing wrong? someone help please? it gets to the 92% and then errors out. if it matters i had to find tigon drivers to get the
<pianotips> network to install...please help?
<pianotips> not the cd, usb ... tried everything now
<blaizco> Pianotips i have the same problem :/
<cliff> I'm trying to use a website that won't load because it's missing a plug-in in firefox and it seems there isn't a plugin that exists.  Maybe I need open-jdk.
<pianotips> any other suggestions?
<pianotips> i hear u blaizco
<pianotips> sigh
<kmonlinux> yes
<usr13> cliff: Maybe?  It should be telling you what the problem is.   Do you have any error report you can give us?  Or the site?  (We don't have much go go on here... yet.)
<kmonlinux> it shows in dmesg so what shd i do
<randomuser44> grrrr...this ubuntu install freezes at the logging screen everytie...12.04 LTS
<kmonlinux> cant connect a usb modem to ubuntu help
<ztgu> I just rebooted my laptop
<fearphage> OerHeks: no go. Still reporting 1 core
<usr13> free
<ztgu> what am I supposed to see after in top to find swap?
<usr13> ztgu: free
<OerHeks> fearphage, sorry to hear that, i have no clue
<usr13> ztgu: (the output of free will tell you about the swap partition)
<cliff> usr13: I don't have a errror code from the website.
<usr13> cliff: Ok.  Sorry, we can't help you.
<Tex_Nick> !nomodeset | randomuser44
<ubottu> randomuser44: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ztgu> usr13: I grepped "top | grep free" It's a lot of outbut
<fearphage> OerHeks: thanks for trying. i'll keep asking and see if anyone else has any suggestions
<ztgu> usr13: outputs*
<usr13> ztgu: Never mind.... sorry.
<usr13> ztgu: free | pastebinit  #And we'll have a look.
<OerHeks> fearphage, maybe a post @ askubuntu.com helps too
<ztgu> usr13: what is the pastebinits program for?
<usr13> ztgu: Open terminal, type  "free |pastebinit"  hit enter, show us resulting URL.
<ThinkT510> !pastebinit | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<usr13> ztgu: pastebinit is a command-line pastebin client
<ztgu> http://pastebin.com/pd2XUvZg
<usr13> ztgu: Ok good.  You now have swap.  "Swap:     16755708"
<usr13> ztgu: You're done.
<ztgu> usr13: ty, I am going to test it with hibernation now
<randomuser44> Tex_Nick: So I just add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" to my /etc/default/grub file?
<fearphage> how would i see my current boot options?
<woo> randomuser44: there should be a warning about editing the grub.cfg directly.  Is that what you are trying to do?
<randomuser44> well 12.04 LTS is freezing at login screen after a few seconds. I'm trying to fix it.
<randomuser44> I think it is related to the video card.
<ztgu_> Hi, sleep didn't work on my computer (suspend to RAM)
<blaizco> why you don't use 12.10? :)
<ztgu_> suggestions?
<Tex_Nick> randomuser44, it's been a while since i had to use that ... confirm it with someone else here
<diverdude> hi, im trying to install boost but i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474068/ How do i fix that?
<woo> diverdude: did you search forums?
<usr13> diverdude: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<MonkeyDust> woo  the guy is looking for help, don't send him away
<woo> Wasent trying to Monkey.  Just found a solution that I dont know if Diver has tried yet.
<diverdude> usr13, 12.10
<usr13> diverdude: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<faryshta> Hi, I just installled the bcmwl-kernel-source driver on a laptop with broadcom wifi. The wifi is still not working. What is there left to do?
<diverdude> usr13, that did not remedy the problem :(
<milamber> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> diverdude, you could run sudo apt-get -f install , or copy and paste all those depenedencies and install them , if you feel adventurous
<ztgu_> Hi, sleep didn't work on my computer (suspend to RAM) suggestions?
<OerHeks> faryshta, did you restart after install ?
<faryshta> OerHeks: yup.
<user82> faryshta, i had that same issue...did not solve it yet
<faryshta> user82: :(
<woo> diverdude: I found a forum that http://askubuntu.com/questions/223237/unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages and Im not trying to offend Monkey by offering my google search :-)
<user82> faryshta, if you go to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf you can see
<user82> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<user82> blacklist bcm43xx
<user82> the people usually have a reason to blacklist stuff..but give it a try and edit hte file as root adding a "#" in front of blacklist
<wdp_> hey, i'd like to update from 11.10 oniric to 12.10 - Though it only offers me LTS and i don't want the lts
<faryshta> user82: ok let me try
<wdp_> what shall i do?
<user82> wdp_, in the software center under packet sources (might be called repositories in english) you can change it
<jrib> wdp_: you upgrade to 12.04 first and then to 12.10
<ThinkT510> wdp_: you can only go directly from one release to the next
<OerHeks> wdp_, 11.10 > 12.04 > 12.10 is the only way, or do a fresh install 12,10 ( i prefer, because it can take hours to upgrade)
<blaizco> don't upgrade, upgrade is headache :/
<randomuser44> trying to use pico to edit /etc/default/grub and when I write out it tells me the file systme is read only...I used the sudo comamnd...how can I write to this file?
<wdp_> yeah but the update gui just shows me "theres a new version available" and just shows me the lts
<jrib> randomuser44: pastebin the output of "mount"
<user82> well i would like to add for wdp_ if you really pull it off in 12.04 you have to use my method to make it show 12.10 as "non-lts"
<randomuser44> well im using it in recovery mode so I can't do that jrib
<user82> randomuser44, i think your filesystem is read only
<randomuser44> I'm able to access the file system in a root comamnd prompt
<ThinkT510> wdp_: you can't skip releases when upgrading (apart from lts to lts)
<Cavisty> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-dnb-j-anderson
<user82> "mount -o remount -t /" randomuser44
 * wdp_ sighs
<user82> sorry randomuser44 "mount -o remount -rw /"
<OerHeks> Cavisty, please don't spam
<wdp_> ThinkT510, did i say i want to skip releases?
<ThinkT510> wdp_: yes, you said you want to go from 11.10 directly to 12.10
<faryshta> milamber: tried that page. Didn't worked
<jrib> randomuser44: mount -o remount,rw /
<wdp_> no i didn't say i want to go that route directly.
<wdp_> i'm worried because it doesn't show me the normal versions - it only shows the next LTS.
<user82> jrib, i think it is the same thing..good to know that also works
<wdp_> user82, yeah, i already selected that, but still only shows the lts.
<jrib> wdp_: 12.04 is the version after 11.10.  What is your question?
<ThinkT510> wdp_: it won't show you another version because thats the only one you can update to from 11.10
<wdp_> ThinkT510, ah! Thanks :)
<user82> wdp_, the release by release upgrade might be true..only 12.04 can show 12.10 when selected to show all upgrades
<xpistos> Is there a way to get a list of packages installed on a computer, reinstall and have that list of software reinstalled without install each package?
<jrib> xpistos: why would you want to reinstall every package?
 * wdp_ has been just a bit confused because I thought there would be another -non-lts between 11.10 and 12.x.x-lts
<idlemind> jrib: it would be useful to verify all packages in a system kind of like a validation repair
<xpistos> jrib: Well I am trying to figure out a way to do a clean install and install the software without taking two days to do so
<ThinkT510> wdp_: ubuntu releases are every 6 months
<randomuser44> user82, jrib: Thank you. It wasa mounted as read only. Remounted with write access worked. Why the crap did it mount as read only.
<idlemind> xpistos: i believe there is a thread on the ubuntu forums about doing that
<wdp_> mhm lol.
<xpistos> I am more concerned with install Virtualbox, Comix, etc
<jrib> idlemind: debsums?
<hakin9> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and don't wish to upgrade to 12.10. I use Gnome 3 shell version 3.4, I would like to upgrade to version 3.6. Is it safe to do so?
<wdp_> "an unresolvable problem occured "hold back corrupt packages" (sorry for my translation, but it's german, so..)
<jrib> !clone | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<wdp_> not sure what i did there when i initially set that box up. That's the box of my mom. Any idea how i can solve that?
<ThinkT510> wdp_: if you are using ppas uninstall them
<brx_> Does rhythmbox have config/themes ? Like with xchat where u can downlpad other users config?
<wdp_> ThinkT510, where/how can i check that?
<MonkeyDust> xpistos  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474097/
<brx_> I want the artist window to display the number of albums instead of total tracks for an artist
<ztgu_> free
<peppermint> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ThinkT510> wdp_: i don't use ppas sorry
<randomuser44> still freezing at login screen. Not sure what to do. Can I run a command from recovery root shell to update all packages?
<randomuser44> apt-get update kind of thing.
<a216vcti> Hey guys, I'm back. I tried downloading openJDK and I'm getting the following error:  Errors were encountered while processing:
<a216vcti>  oracle-java7-installer
<a216vcti> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wdp_> ThinkT510, i think, me neither.
<a216vcti> I saw this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23008-howto-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-1204/
<a216vcti> and was wondering if that was still correct.
<a216vcti> Should I try that procedure?
<ThinkT510> wdp_: if you just stuck to software in the repos then there shouldn't be a problem in upgrading
<ThinkT510> wdp_: i've always fresh installed
<k1l_> a216vcti: that is an ppa source. that cant be supported here
<jrib> wdp_: you should investigate the actual error you are getting from update-manager
<hakin9> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and don't wish to upgrade to 12.10. I use Gnome 3 shell version 3.4, I would like to upgrade to version 3.6. Is it safe to do so?
<a216vcti> what is ppa?
<wdp_> jrajeesh, there's not much more in there, then i told you. pretty useless error dialog.
<wdp_> ups.
<wdp_> jrib, :)
<jrib> wdp_: run it in engish and pastebin the full message
<dufa> !ppa | a216vcti
<ubottu> a216vcti: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> a216vcti: its a repository that is maintained by a private person, not ubuntu itself
<a216vcti> ok.
<a216vcti> thank you.
<xpistos> MonkeyDust: Thank you. I will try that out
<a216vcti> How would you all recommend that I install OpenJDK?
<jrib> !java | a216vcti
<ubottu> a216vcti: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<k1l_> a216vcti: why dont you take the openjdk 7 java?
<a216vcti> ok.
<a216vcti> k1l_ I'm a noob so please forgive, when you say 'take' you mean install, correct?
<wdp_> jrib, is there a way to see installed packages which are not part of ubuntu (third party / ppa) so i could remove them? And is there some command how i could get more verbose output on which packages are "hold back"?
<faryshta> My chipset is bcm5787m ubuntu and I installed bcmwl-kernel-source driver but I can't get it to work
<faryshta> curiosly enough it works with the liveUSB
<k1l_> a216vcti: yes, there is openjdk-7-jre or -jdk in the universe repos fro ubuntu. that should be the first steps to try
<randomuser44> oh snap. adding nomodeset to grub config did work! I forgot to run update-grub2. Silly me. Thanks all who helped!
<a216vcti> k1l_ :( I should have done that first. I tried using the apt-get install openjdk-7-jre and came across this error:
<jrib> wdp_: yes, you could use ppa-purge.  Yes, logs for the upgrade are made.  Again, I suggest you start by just pastebinning the actual error you are seeing in english and in full
<a216vcti> Errors were encountered while processing:
<a216vcti>  oracle-java7-installer
<a216vcti> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l_> a216vcti: which ubuntu are you using?
<guntbert> !paste  | a216vcti
<ubottu> a216vcti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<a216vcti> ok. sorry about that.
<a216vcti> k1l_: I'm using 12.04 LTS
<k1l_> a216vcti: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to make sure your system is uptodate. (it will not upgrade to 12.10)
<a216vcti> Hang tight, it says that openjdk-7-jre is installed.
<okner> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my 2008 macbook and the cursor can't move diagnoally? Could an update be released to fix that?
<faryshta> I have a laptop HP 6735B. Which is the proper wifi driver to use?
<blaizco> why people install 12.04 and not 12.10 :/
<what_left> i just did a fresh install of lubuntu on a 2005 laptop, and it seems to be reading from disk almost constantly and act generally sluggish. i have 256mb memory, 88mb of which is just buffers/cache according to free -m. what gives?
<k1l_> faryshta: can you show the line in "lspci" where is the wifi mentioned?
<jrib> !lts | blaizco
<ubottu> blaizco: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jrib> what_left: anything interesting in top?
<wdp> jrib, funny. export LANG="en" doesn't work for do-release-upgrade.
<what_left> jrib: firefox at 30% mem usage, but otherwise no (all is 3% or below)
<a216vcti> The website still doesn't work.
<a216vcti> It still says it needs a plugin.
<k1l_> a216vcti: which website? you are sure it really needs some plugin in and that isnt a faulty website?
<Gavilan2> How much memory does ubuntu need to work fine if I'll only use the browser for not extremelly interactive not audio/video things?
<faryshta> k1l_: it just say BCM5787M for ethernet.
<okner> When I move the cursor diagonally it moves in a stair-case fasion instead of a straight line.
<a216vcti> k1l_: I checked it on my windows machine. It's ADP self service portal for my work.
<k1l_> faryshta: can you pastebin the whole output?
<a216vcti> I verified it's up.
<MonkeyDust> Gavilan2  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<faryshta> k1l_: sorry I can't I am writting from another computer.
<a216vcti> Do you know where I would be able to view logs?
<Gavilan2> MonkeyDust: Great! thank you...
<okner> Two finger scroll isn't working either.
 * blaizco i know what is lts, but :/
<jrib> wdp: try LANGUAGE
<a216vcti> k1l_: I don't necessarily need to have that website work, it's just that I don't like the fact that it's not working.
<faryshta> k1l_: codepad.org/ZzxWmPj5
<cab> Hi, just asking if it's possible on pidgin to hide irc  status messages  like (10:57:42 PM) delinquentme left the room (quit: Quit: Leaving).
<Tex_Nick> randomuser44, there are some people here that can probably help you ... you might try pasting the output of sudo lshw -c display to http://paste.ubuntu.com ... ask your question again then provide a link to the pastebin link
<Ziber> Is there any keyboard shortcuts, or places I can set keyboard shortcuts, to move a window to another workspace?
<faryshta> how do I know if Ubuntu 12.10 recognize my wifi chipset? codepad.org/ZzxWmPj5
<a216vcti> k1l_: The plugin is supposed to show a .pdf file
<okner> I fixed two finger scrolling, it was an option.
<cab> Hi, just asking if it's possible on pidgin to hide irc  status messages  like "(10:57:42 PM) delinquentme left the room (quit: Quit: Leaving)."
<cab> ?
<faryshta> the chipset works when using liveUSB or the 11.10 installation
<okner> Diagonal cursor movement is still not working for me.
<Gavilan2> Is there any theme or skin or something to make ubuntu look as close as possible to windows? (or mac if that's not possible)?
<xangua> cab: enable the hide join/leave plugin
<faryshta> k1l_: what do you think?
<Tex_Nick> randomuser44, the problem you are experiencing is one i've seen solved here many times in the past
<k1l_> faryshta: can you pastebin a " codepad.org/ZzxWmPj5
<randomuser44> :) All fixed though.
<k1l_> faryshta: can you pastebin a "rfkill list"
<k1l_> faryshta: or is there a hardware button/switch which turns the wifi off?
<okner> How do I invert scrolling direction?
<k1l_> faryshta: i dont know which chip the build in that laptop
<faryshta> codepad.org/yDQn8noO
<cab> xangua: k hmm may I ask how you install a plugin on pidgin?
<faryshta> k1l_: I don't get it it works when I boot using the 11.10 installation and the liveUSB
<okner> Three problems. 1. Horizontal scrolling isn't working 2. Scrolling direction is inverted 3. Diagonal cursor movement doesn't work.
<faryshta> k1l_: So what can it be?
<xangua> cab: if you don't have the hide join/leave plugin in the plugins list install  pidgin-plugin-pack
<xangua> !info pidgin-plugin-pack | cab
<ubottu> cab: pidgin-plugin-pack (source: purple-plugin-pack): Collection of Pidgin plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.3-2 (quantal), package size 282 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<faryshta> k1l_: should I restart and check on the bios?
<k1l_> faryshta: does it show up on a "lsusb" ?
<xpistos> MonkeyDust: Didn't work, it just said it couldn't find a bunch of packages and then stopped
<k1l_> faryshta: have you tried the "restricted manager" if it wants to install a 3rd party driver?
<faryshta> k1l_: The restricted manager doesn't work on 12.10 AFAIK. At least not when I try it
<faryshta> k1l_: and lsusb shows nothing related to internet
<ARSM> I just updated my google chrome from Version 23.0.1271.64 to Version 23.0.1271.97. Now my youtube videos are afflicted with "yellow snow." I'm not in the HTML5 trial...
<ARSM> I'm on oneiric.
<faryshta> k1l_: the way I have tried additional drivers is by software center->software origins-> additional drivers
<cab>  xangua: k thx need to restart now
<stobix> yo. If I have made my own xkb layout and want gnome-control-center to recognize it, what file is it I must edit? I've tried adding an entry to each of the /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/*.lst files
<faryshta> k1l_: what do you think?
<stobix> setxkbmap recognizes my new layout, I just want the gui fluff to find it as well
<faryshta> k1l_: rebooted on 11.10 and now it doesn't work there either
<k1l_> faryshta: dont know, sry
<faryshta> how can I know if my wifi card is recognized? codepad.org/ZzxWmPj5
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  iwconfig
<Gavilan2> What's a good free antivirus for Ubuntu? And a free good password manager?
<MonkeyDust> !av | Gavilan2
<ubottu> Gavilan2: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<faryshta> MonkeyDust: iwconfig shows eth0 and l0
<faryshta> MonkeyDust: I mean the hardware.
<k1l_> faryshta: if it is not shown on lspci its no recognized
<jak2000> hi all
<guntbert> faryshta: when you show us a pastebin-link please show the http://  part as well - makes it easier for us to follow
<faryshta> k1l_: I restarted taking out the ethernet cable. Now the wifi works. Lolwut?
<k1l_> faryshta: maybe there is some hp mainboard acpi going on which blocks the wifi card
<faryshta> k1l_: how do I disable that? I put the cord back and the wifi died again.
<k1l_> faryshta: sry, dont know
<faryshta> k1l_: well at least now I know my problem.
<faryshta> Hi. I have a problem with the ethernet / wifi. If I plug the ethernet cable the wifi dies.
<guntbert> faryshta: thats quite normal - lan takes precedence over wlan
<faryshta> guntbert: I mean I have to reboot to get the wifi back again
<guntbert> faryshta: thats not normal - sorry
<faryshta> guntbert: how do I remove the rfkill from a device?
<faryshta> guntbert: my wifi is hard blocked
<faryshta> my wifi is hard blocked according to rfkill. How do I unblock it?
<guntbert> faryshta: hard-blocked means by hardware - normally a switch
<faryshta> guntbert: how do I solve that?
<Gavilan2> what are ubuntu's "Unsuported updates"?
<guntbert> faryshta: if you don't have a switch - I have no idea, sorry (maybe talk to the manufacturer of your notebook)
<jak2000> hi all how to remove mysql server on a ubuntu server? i try: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server but not remove.. here the error: http://pastebin.com/WGLDpkr8 any advice how to remove?
<jak2000> i try access to my mysql data dir.. and cant see: http://pastebin.com/WkEMhE4f   any advice?
<faryshta> guntbert: I keep pushing the wifi switch but it doesn't change. Nor does rfkill
<guntbert> faryshta: looks like a hardware problem to me - talk to the manufacturer
<Jstthe01> Hello all, can anyone give me some help gettting a ALFA AWUS036H usb dongle to work in Ubuntu 12.10
<fxfitz> I'm trying to recover data from a friends drive (windows) from an Ubuntu live cd. Any hints?
<faryshta> guntbert: ok thanks
<okner> I can't install package "naturalscrolling" it says it is not found after adding the repository.
<spacecase> I have a macbook pro 8,2 how can I get ububut 12.10 to boot via EFI?  There's so many different instructions online, I can't tell which are up to date, nor can I get it to work.  I've gotten as far as getting to grub2 via efi, but I can't figure to how actually start ubuntu
<dufa> okner: you need to run apt-get update after adding a new repo
<okner> dufa: i did
<okner> dufa: I followed the directions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137444/is-there-anyway-to-enable-system-wide-inverse-scrolling
<okner> dufa: Because the cursor doesn't work right out of the box.
<Jstthe01> Can anyone help me with this alfa problem,supposed to work out the box and does sometimes but sometimes will only connect and show good signalbut willnot surf web pages
<guntbert> jak2000: how about you try to update/upgrade the system before trying to install/uninstall anything?
<okner_> back
<okner_> dufa: I followed the directions.
<Tex_Nick> Jstthe01 : in terminal you might try lsusb to see if your device is listed ... then paste the output of dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com & post the link here & reask your question
<Jstthe01> I have updated and upgrades everything but stillhas problems, says has great signalconnection but will not load web pages somestimes it will and somrtimes it wont!
<Jstthe01> I would but right now I
<okner_> Is there any way to get rid of tap touch pad for click on Ubuntu?
<rmoore> anyone have any experience getting *buntu or linux in general on a Dell Latitude D800?
<dufa> okner: yes, you can do it in the system setting
<rmoore> I'm having a terrible time getting the nvidia-96 driver to work.  It keeps coming up with "package dependecies unresolved" messages.
<okner_> I looks like Ubuntu is not meant to work with macbooks.
<rmoore> further inquiry resulted in my learning that I apparently need xorg-video-abi-10 but it's "uninstallable"
<Jstthe01> I wouldbut rightnow I'm on a argh WINDOWS laptop,I refuse to not use Linux but the adapter is working great with windows and not hardly at all with linux, I realized it is suppposed to already have the newest driver in the brand new linux kernal but not seeming to work for me
<rmoore> youve got a dell d800 as well jstthe01?
<r0d3r1ck> Anyone know why a bootable USB flash drive with Ubuntu 12.04 on it would spontaneously become unbootable?
<okner_> I think the Ubuntu developers should work on cursor functionality.
<okner_> Make the windows move with the cursor and make the cursor and scrolling improved.
<Jstthe01> no its a dell latitude d530
<hakin9> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and don't wish to upgrade to 12.10. I use Gnome 3 shell version 3.4, I would like to upgrade to version 3.6. Is it safe to do so?
<okner_> At least the scrolling and cursor, you think that would be asy, the window moving thing may be hard.
<xangua> hakin9: you wish to upgrade but you don't want to upgrade, what a contradiction :)
<usr13> Jstthe01: Won't load websites?  Sounds like a DNS problem.
<spacecase> What's the difference between the normal 64bit iso and the 64+mac iso?
<rmoore> no one with any idea about my nvidia issue?
<hakin9> Why?? I don't want to upgrade distro just Gnome shell
<usr13> Jstthe01: tail /etc/resolv.conf
<hakin9> :0
<hakin9> :)
<xangua> hakin9: then you would need to upgrade gnome and then the gnome programs and so you'll need to upgrade your distro version
<Jstthe01> Yeah I know,heard about it in many threads just dunno how tofix,sometimesit wll work ok just extremely slow, its connected to this WIN laptop now and working great sad to saay
<dean_> Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me if the galaxy nexus 7 is able to be used as a mass storage device I can use my galaxy s2 phone but when I plug my nexus 7 tablet in it don't do anything?
<kostkon> dean_, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<k1l_> dean_: no i cant. mtp is the thing that replaced the mass storage device
<dean_> k1l_, Have you found a way around it at all? I could try wirelessly between devices but kies is samsung only
<k1l_> dean_: you can use mtp on ubuntu. but its not that easy as on windows so far. see the link kostkon gave you
<Jstthe01> I know without the output it will be hard to help so im gonna try and seee how its working now on the linux box and come back with the info
<dean_> k1l_, I am using an older version of ubuntu
<dean_> and looking at the page I dont have issues with my S2 at all
<xangua> dean_: if it's wirelessly i use Airdroid when i am in a hurry; you just need your android and pc to conect the same network
<dean_> xangua, Airdroid can that be used between android devices too?
<eboy> What happened to maverick???? http://91.189.91.13/ubuntu/dists/
<xangua> !eol | eboy
<ubottu> eboy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eboy> thanks
<spacecase> I have a macbook pro 8,2 how can I get ububut 12.10 to boot via EFI?  There's so many different instructions online, I can't tell which are up to date, nor can I get it to work.  I've gotten as far as getting to grub2 via efi, but I can't figure to how actually start ubuntu
<murder> how can I possibly force vermagic to load modules without matching magic versions?
<dr_willis> spacecase:  i tend to find the info at askubuntu.com more up to date. Or at least its normally dated so you know exactly how old  they are.
<TT079> hi
<dr_willis> Hello
<okner> How do I tell the Ubuntu developers to fix problems with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !bug | okner
<ubottu> okner: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<okner> dr_willis: What if they try to say the bug is a "design choice"?
<randomuser44> AFter windows is installed it removed grub bootloader, what is the best guide to follow to get it back?
<dr_willis> !brainstorm | okner
<ubottu> okner: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<dr_willis> Then its not a bug.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | randomuser44
<ubottu> randomuser44: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> randomuser44:  i tend to use a live cd and the 'boot-repair' tool mentioned in those guides.
<okner> dr_willis: for example I'd call not having responsive and smooth scrolling a bug.
<okner> My headphone jack is not working. I have a 2010 macbook and Ubuntu 12.04.
<eboy> xangua: I feel like I should still have extended server support
<eboy> xangua: Nevermind that's lucid :]
<L8D> Hello! I need help!
<L8D> #xfce sent me here.
<TheLordOfTime> L8D, you need to give details on what you need help with
<TheLordOfTime> we can't help you without details.
<L8D> Okay, I was just waiting to see is someone was online
<L8D> Well, I'm in xfce4, and I have the gnome-globalmenu-xfce installed
<bekks> L8D: Currently, 1591 people in here are online ;)
<L8D> And well, the menu doesn't show anything at all.
<L8D> And there is no prefences option on right click
<bjrohan> Can anyone give some pointers on installing Mac 10.8 on virtual box? I followed instructions, ran Hackboot1, installed, then shut system down, pointed to Hackboot2, restarted, and up came the O/S put in my credentials, surfed the web, downloaded MultiBeast 5.2, tried to install it but it gave me an error. I shut down the system, tried to restart, and it says no boot medium. How do I point VB to the right area?
<OerHeks> bjrohan, it is not legal to run mac osX in virtualbox, afaik
<bjrohan> ahh
<dbrom> hello anyone here
<dbrom> anyone using more then two monitors on kubuntu
<L8D> dbrom: What is the probelm
<L8D> problem*?
<dbrom> im trying to setup four monitors on kubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<L8D> Can you?
<dr_willis> what video chipsets?
<L8D> Or is it mirroring or something.
<dbrom> have three but two are clones of each other
<dbrom> Nvidia 580 Ti
<dr_willis> You have a single video card with 4 monitor outss?
<dbrom> single with two splitters
<dbrom> at the moment the chat window is being shown on two monitors
<dr_willis> You did enable twinview?
<dr_willis> ive never tried more then 3 monitors. :) and that was with 2 video cards.
<dbrom> yes but that just extends the screen correct
<bekks> dbrom: two splitter like 1 input and 2 outputs?
<dr_willis> Im not clear on exxactly what you want then..
<dr_willis> You either extend the monitor. or use clones. or seperate X sessions for each monitor.
<dr_willis> ive never seen a 'hdmi' video splitter. ;) unless its a special cable for those cards to allow more monitors.
<dbrom> i have two outputs on the card (DVI) I am splitting each output with a splitter to allow the four moniors to be connected.... the thing is that I am getting one two displays one on one onitor and the second on the other two...
<dbrom> id like to have a desktop across all four
<bekks> dbrom: Do you use signal splitters or some more intelligent stuff splitters?
<dr_willis> so you have 2 pairs of monitors - both are cloning
<dbrom> yes
<jak2000> when i try access to: cd /var/lib/mysql show me a Error Message: "Permission Deneied"  i try with: sudo cd /var/lib/mysql   but show me thesee rror: sudo: cd: command not found   why? need format or unmount or? thanks
<doubledubba> I've installed the unity-webapps-youtube package, but the youtube webapp won't start when I go to youtube.
<doubledubba> Does anybody else have this issue or have any suggestions?
<dr_willis> twinview is what i enable to have one big huge wide/tall desktop across several monitors
<randomuser44> lol broke grub..it boots to error: no such device: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<randomuser44> grub rescue>
<bekks> jak2000: sudo -i     -- then do you stuff, then exit the root shell using "exit"
<dbrom> twinview works with two not four
<dr_willis> jak2000:  'sudo cd' makes no sence. because once the cd command exits.. you would be back to your normal user rights.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<dr_willis> dbrom:  ive used twinview with 3 monitors.. Its possible the drivers dont support a 4 monitor big desktop.
<The_ManU_212> i bought a dvb-s2 usb device pcstar 460e which should be supported well since kernel 3.2
<dbrom> driver suppouts four monitors
<The_ManU_212> i cant get it configured with tvheadend sicne im getting the error "disecq setup failed error: -1"
<jason> n
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: what do i need to get twinview with 3 monitors?
<oal> I have a core i7, and I want to enable the builtin gpu, as I have no other gpu. System settings says "Driver: Mesa GLX Indirect", which is wrong. Any ideas how to enable the Intel gpu?
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:  i just plugged them all in.. and ran nvidia-settings.. this was a year+ ago.
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: what do you have for a graphics card?
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:  I had issues with it loseing the setting at each reboot..
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: what was the reason?
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:  on that setup - I dont recall  8800 and one on the MB.
<mick_> What is the point of Long Term Support, given that one can just upgrade to the latest Ubuntu?
<UltimaKR> hi can anybody help me with my lubuntu install?
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: can you play accelerated games fullscreen using all threee devcies at once?
<dr_willis> id get 3 monitors working. then when i rebooted. have to rerun nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:  never really tried it with games. I used it for watching videos on one monitor mainly
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: so it was one big screen with two graphiccards but both from nvidia?
<dr_willis> I cant even imagine what game would use/need 3 monitor wide desktop
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:  yes. one video card handled 2 moniotors.  the onboard handled a 3rd
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: ever heard of staregy games or a great first person shooter?
<The_ManU_212> there it does make sense
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:   as i said.. i cant imagine those needing the feature..
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: i didnt thought that this works with one xserver
<UltimaKR> sometimes in a game the monitors do not actually show the game, but rather menus or some sort of UI that assits (like items or spell bars)
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212:  and ive done the old  quake tweaks to have a wide view. :) just made me dizzy
<dr_willis> and irecall some RTS on windows that had a minimap on the 2nd monitor..  dosent seem like a real poplar feautre.
<dr_willis> I use it for watching videos as i chat. ;)
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: thats normal after a while it will get better like switching from 17" to 27"
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: can you help me with an error I am getting in my lubuntu install?
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  tell the channel the error and lets see who can help.
<UltimaKR> "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of scsi1 (0 0 0) (sda) failed."
<UltimaKR> since when did I even have partition #5? lol
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  You could add a swap partion or file later.
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: so what do i do to fix the error? if i click ok will the install proceed anyway?
<RandomFloat> hi all
<UltimaKR> RandomFloat: hello :)
<RandomFloat> May I ask a question?
<TheLordOfTime> RandomFloat, just ask
<TheLordOfTime> no need to ask to ask.
<UltimaKR> RandomFloat: you just did :P
<agsel> I have 32GB harddrive. in the beginning I allocated 6GB to opsystem. then there is 2gb swap/extended partition. the rest 24GB is free. can I somehow extend my 6GB by that 24GB?
<RandomFloat> Oh :P
<RandomFloat> Inception :P
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  or use gparted and set up the partions how you want beforhand. and use the 'somthing else' part of theinstaller to define exactly what partions get mounted where
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  it could be somthing weird with how your hd is partioned.
<mick_> Can someone please explain what is the point of Long Term Support, given that there is always the alternative of simply upgrading to the latest Ubuntu? Sorry for the dumb question.
<RandomFloat> But, is there a way to play audio through the terminal on an ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> agsel:  you could delte teh swap partion. resize the 6gb. then put swap at the end.. is one way
<dr_willis> !info moc | RandomFloat
<ubottu> RandomFloat: moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20120224-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 244 kB, installed size 680 kB
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: i just got the drive...this computer is kinda dead until i put the lubuntu on it (it cannot handle windows XP with its miniscule RAM)
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  id check how its partioned then.  somthing may be confuseing it in how its partioned.
<SolarisBoy> cmus is nice too RandomFloat
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: should i remove the drive and attempt to examine it on this computer?
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  the most basic partioning  scheme would be / and a swap partition
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:   how much ram is on the thing?
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  and how big is the hd?
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: 256 MB....this is kind of my pet project, not planning to use it as a main PC or anything...the HDD is 160 GB, which probably means 137GB as that is the max allowed by the bios
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: that's why i picked lubuntu as opposed to the regular ubuntu
<shaolin77> Hey Everyone, looking from some advise on upgrading a video card on old box.
<RandomFloat> SolarisBoy: do I need to install other packages too?
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: is this a ubuntu question? because if not then i am probably more capable of answering it lol
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  it pop in a puppylinux live cd. and partion it how you want. then retry the ubuntu installer.
<shaolin77> well I'm running Ubunto 12.04 64bit on it :)
<SolarisBoy> RandomFloat: installing cmus or mocp using the apt should pull in any deps required
<dr_willis> UltimaKR:  that little ram. may not run lubuntu well either
<RandomFloat> Ok, thank you.
<Tex_Nick> mick_ : system administrators have enough work to do providing hand-holding support ... lts means they only have to upgrage their PC's evryy few years
<shaolin77> but I guess it shouldn't really matter
<UltimaKR> dr_willis: what does puppylinux do as opposed to my lubuntu CD?
<shaolin77> I just want to some input from the community before going out and buying a new card
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: what do you want to know? and what card do you have now?
<jay_why_bee> agsel: easiest solution is to partition that 24G how you need it and mount it.  You could create a 24G /home.  Or break it up so /var is its own 10G and /home is 14G.  Like that.
<Tex_Nick> micK_ : if a company has a hundred or more PC's release upgrades can take substancial time
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: also I should probably have asked what the specs are of the computer using it
<shaolin77> I was given a older box for free (XPS 400) which was running windows XP at the time.   Naturally I wiped it and installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit and its running like a champ
<shaolin77> specs:
<shaolin77> Processor: Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz × 2
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: yeah windows xp might have been too demanding for it
<shaolin77> Ram: 4GB Ram
<shaolin77> Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE (512MB) /PCIe/SSE2
<shaolin77> Hard Drive 250
<FloodBot1> shaolin77: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UltimaKR> @FloodBot1: he isnt doing anything wrong lol
<dbrom> ill set all four up and see what happens... the thing is the way its acting it will clone the second monitor
<jak2000> jay_why_bee any advice?
<jay_why_bee> jak2000 I missed the question
<UltimaKR> shaolin: let me take a look at the card and see if i can find anything compatible but that won't bottleneck your system
<shaolin77> Great Thanks for your help
<shaolin77> I know this is an older rig...so I dont want to spend $$ on it
<jak2000> when i try access to: cd /var/lib/mysql show me a Error Message: "Permission Deneied"  i try with: sudo cd /var/lib/mysql   but show me thesee rror: sudo: cd: command not found   why? need format or unmount or? thanks
<bekks> jak2000: sudo -i     -- then do you stuff, then exit the root shell using "exit"
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: i know what you mean...i am trying to fix up my Dimension 4300 for a grand total of $0
<UltimaKR> could you tell me what your power supply is? i don't want to recommend a GPU that you cannot run in the first place
<shaolin77> the power supply is 375W
<jimmy_> Samsung N150 netbook running 12.04. Brightness is stuck on lowest setting. Fn + up/down arrow changes screen brightness graphic, but not brightness.
<shaolin77> I would like to stay with Nvidia if that helps narrow it down
<jak2000> bekks done thanks
<shaolin77> I was looking at possibly a Nvidia 440 or 450
<shaolin77> someone game me a $30 gift card to Best Buy should I can use that also to minimize the cost of buying a new card
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: ok, keeping it nvidia should probably make the drivers more simple to do and you might be more familiar with that anyway
<UltimaKR> i found this link that lists the hierarchy of cards: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-7.html
<UltimaKR> maybe if you check it you can see how high of a tier you would like to go
<UltimaKR> the left column is all nvidia, middle for AMD, and right for intel
<Tex_Nick> shaolin77 : you might get a better deal from www.newegg.com ... even considering the gift card ... also if you're not in CA you won't pay sales tax
<shaolin77> good suggestion Tex_Nick!
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: oh yeah when you look at that, only check the ones under "discrete"...the "Go" ones are meant for laptops
<UltimaKR> would you mind telling us your price range? that would help a lot in determining what to look for
<Tex_Nick> shaolin77 : I purchase several hundred dollars worth of equipment per month from newegg ... they are good to deal with
<UltimaKR> newegg is a great site, actually just bought a computer tool kit from them...most things (especially larger items) come with free shipping
<shaolin77> within $100, like I said this is an older rig. Any higher than $100 would not be worth it
<Tex_Nick> shaolin77 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600030348&IsNodeId=1&name=NVIDIA
<Tex_Nick> shaolin77 : $100 price range ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600030348%204027&IsNodeId=1&name=%2475%20-%20%24100
<shaolin77> thanks
<shaolin77> Just need to narrow it down a bit more, due to the power supply only being 375W and also the type in CPU
<agsel> jay_why_bee: I thought of mounting 24GB, but I don't know how much space I need for home, var etc
<agsel> so, I will try extending my main partition
<agsel> dr_willis: how do I delete swap partition?
<agsel> or anyone else, how do I remove swap partition?
<Tex_Nick> shaolin77 : on newegg ... look at the options in the left side of the page ... you can filter your options there
<bekks> agsel: use swapoff to deactivate it.
<prawnsalad> hey guys. i have a webapp with a comodo certificate. i have a few users on ubuntu 10.04 having issues with that one certificate.
<prawnsalad> how can i find out if that version of ubuntu was allowing certificates by comodo?
#ubuntu 2012-12-29
<UltimaKR> still searching...the 7800 GT seems very nice, but unless you buy used i dont think you can beat $150
<user82> agsel, delete permanently and use the space for something else?
<user82> agsel, that i would do with a live system and gparted
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: if you want to go a couple of tiers up for only $49.99, take a look at this one http://www.amazon.com/nVidia-Geforce-512MB-Graphics-S-Video/dp/B006P0RZF2/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1356738957&sr=8-16&keywords=geforce+7800+gt
<agsel> user82: the swap was just in the way. I had partitioned my drive like: 6GB, swap, the rest 24GB. I wanted just to extend my 2GB part
<agsel> bekks: thanks, that did it
<jak2000> i deleted the data dir: /var/lib/mysql (the content) now do: sudo -i    then apt-get install mysql-server    but again type new password and retype, and then get this message :http://pastebin.com/e2rEzwqw then how to remove cokpletly the previous mysql installation? thanks
<SunMoonStar> SunMoonStar: test
<shaolin77> I think it can go a bit higher...I want to avoid any of the 8xxx series and lower
<shaolin77> lets narrow it some more...no less that 1GB
<UltimaKR> shaolin77: that one had 512MB of dedicated RAM, which is nice...define lower though because for example 6200 is better than the 8000
<user82> does nvidia still support older cards like the 8xxx series?
<blackshirt> user82, i think opensource driver version has a great support for 8xx series
<shaolin77> according the new drivers nvidia is working for Ubuntu/linux they suggest 8xxx and up
<Dave2> cd hexchsrfeg
<Dave2> ./hex
<shaolin77> now that Steam Linux is out I wouldnt mind using that but the current card 7300 LE doesnt seem to be supported with the 310 experimental drivers just recently released
<troop> why linux font rendering is so bad?
<bman_> Just installed ubuntu and it is running really slow. like a 1 1/2 sec lag from clicking the mouse and it regiatering
<troop> bman_ remove amazon lens
<mwmnj> Any nginx buffs around?
<mwmnj> I am having trouble getting a zend site up: http://dpaste.com/854998/plain/
<moon`> how do I uninstall google earth?  sudo apt-get purge google-earth does not work
<dr_willis> moon`:  how did you install it?
<bman_> Ok will try. Its weird that last time it didnt do it
<shaolin77> http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Delivers-Massive-Performance-Boost-to-Linux-Gaming-8ac.aspx
<moon`>  dr_willis: wget http://dl.google.com/dl/earth/client/current/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<moon`> dr_willis: sudo dpkg -i google-earth*
<dr_willis> moon`:  and apt-get remove gives any error>
<dr_willis> moon`:  and apt-get remove gives any error messages?
<moon`> dr_willis: that gave me an error so then I used sudo apt-get install -f
<shaolin77> newegg doesnt have a filter for powersupply requirements :(
<moon`> unable to locate package google-earth
<moon`> E: Unable to locate package google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb'
<dr_willis> moon`:  use the proper package name. NOT the file name.
<dr_willis>  google-earth-stable  seems tobe the package name. i think
<shaolin77> If I'm reading the chart from Toms Hardware right the  Nvidia 450 is a significant jump any thoughts on this?
<moon`> dr_willis: thank you
<Cavisty> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-dnb-j-anderson
<dr_willis> Preparing to replace google-earth-stable 6.2.2.6613-r0 (using google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb) ...
<dr_willis> Unpacking replacement google-earth-stable ...
<dr_willis> that said the package name. ;) i think... checking now
<moon`> no google-earth-stable was the package name. Thank you sir
<dr_willis> Package 'google-earth-stable' is not installed, so not removed. Did you mean 'google-earth-stable:i386'?
<dr_willis> On 64bit i had to use the fancyer name. ;P
<dr_willis> moon`:  apt-get supports TAB completion also i belive. :) at least it does in some cases
<dr_willis> $ sudo apt-get remove google-
<dr_willis> then hit <TAB> google-chrome-stable  google-earth-stable   google-talkplugin
<moon`> dr_willis: awesome, thank you
<crichar32> hi guys i was wondering if anyone has installed 12.10 on a new mac mini? i am having an issue where the install goes through fine but when i reboot all i get is a gray folder with a question mark
<troop> be honest, which is good and natural? http://s7.postimage.org/mor4s85rf/which.png
<ad_da> hi, how can I see I my kernel support filesystem capabilities ?
<dr_willis> ad_da:  used to be a /proc/fs/  or som,e other special file that showed them
<Tex_Nick> ad_da : please elaborate
<dr_willis> Hmm. used to be some system file that showed what filesystems were compiled into the kernel.. ages ago
<dr_willis> the dir  /lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic/kernel/fs/  shows filesystem modules.
<ad_da> dr_willis: um I don't see anything relevant :p
<salih1453> http://dersaadetul-salih.blogspot.ru/
<ad_da> Tex_Nick: I don't understand you
<dr_willis> ad_da:  we have no idea what you are really talking about..
<Jordan_U> salih1453: Please don't spam links to your blog on this channel.
<knaught> i used a command some time ago and am trying to look it up. i tried arrow up but its been awhile and im sure its burried deepc is there a searchable file with command line history?
<yeats> knaught: Ctrl-R searches, as does 'history', but the file is ~/.bash_history (which varies per virtual terminal)
<Tex_Nick> ad_da : your question seemed to me to be a bit ambigous ... could you please expand it a bit :)
<ad_da> Tex_Nick: maybe is the engilsh languaje sorry. I'm reading about filesystem capabilities. I just want to know if my filesystem support capabilities
<knaught> yeats: awesome, thanks
<yeats> ad_da: define "filesystem support capabilities"
<haylo> does ubuntu have intel drivers for integrated graphics cards yet?
<bekks> haylo: Yes.
<haylo> this 60fps business is bogus   :P
<Tex_Nick> ad_da ... this link will explain a bit about filesystems ... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/filesystems.5.html
<haylo> haylo: like with jockey ?
<haylo> what sort of frame rate can it pull? they didnt have it a year ago
<ad_da> Tex_Nick: thank you so much :)
<ad_da> I was reading this one http://linux.die.net/man/7/capabilities
<haylo> bekks: *
<haylo> bekks: so it is new?
<Zeiva> haylo: What card do you have? What CPU or motherboard chipset?
<bekks> haylo: You dont need > 24 FPS, since your eye cant resolve the difference on higher rates, biologically. :)
<bekks> haylo: It is not new.
<Zeiva> bekks: Not true
<haylo> bekks: im a gamer, i can see like 10,000 fps
<haylo> no kidding
<haylo> everyone has is different
<Tex_Nick> ad_da ... if that is not what you are after. please ask again :)
<bekks> Yes, for sure. 1 Million dollar dude.
<causative> is there a simple way to determine what keystrokes are being sent over VNC?
<causative> Ctrl-x is not working (for emacs) and I'm trying to diagnose the problem
<haylo> bekks: seriously. a violinist hears music much differently than a normal person. likewise a gamer can percieve subtle differences in performance
<haylo> the fps is a reflection of the efficiency of the enitre computer
<bekks> haylo: Even a gamer cant break the rules of biology and physics.
<ad_da> Tex_Nick: I found what I was looking for. Thank you :)
<haylo> bekks: you need to look at some computers running different frame rates
<Zeiva> You dont need to be a gamer to see the differance between 24FPS and higher. Thats one of those old dumb myths thats been disproven for decades
<Zeiva> The eye does not see in FPS, geez
<Ben64> bekks: dude, you can definitely see over 24fps, I'd say at least 60fps and above might be indistinguishable
<Tex_Nick> ad_da : you're welcome
<bekks> Ben64: Then provide evidence on that please.
<haylo> people dont see in fps's
<Flynsarmy> When using mdadm to create a raid array you specify sda1, sdb1 etc. I have a machine with 24 drive bays and only a few drives plugged in. When I plug in more drives, won't sda, sdb etc change? Won't that mess with the array?
<haylo> lulz bekks
<Zeiva> Ben64: Even more, anyone could see the differance between a 60 and 120Hz monitor
<Ben64> bekks: do any sort of research
<dr_willis> time to refer to the wikipedia pages.. ;)  and get back OT.
<Zeiva> A simple search of the web would prove it in a second
<Zeiva> This explains it well: http://www.100fps.com/how_many_frames_can_humans_see.htm
<Zeiva> 24 frames is enough to make a movie appear smooth, but that does not mean we cant see MORE than that
<Zeiva> I mean there is a reason why the new Hobbit movie is shot in 48 fps for example
<bekks> Yes. Marketing. Earning money. Thats the reason, at first glance. ;) And now off from OT.
<Ben64> Zeiva: a 24fps movie only looks smooth because the huge amount of motion blur going on
<Zeiva> Ben64: Agreed
 * dr_willis has blur even when sitting still..
<Zeiva> Ben64: One of the common tricks in consol gaming this day compared to PC gaming is to apply tons of motion blur. Lets them keep the graphics detail higher than the old consol hardware can actually manage by hiding the frame drops in blur :)
<causative> is there a simple program I can run that will report to me every keystroke sent to that program?
<wikink> i have newly installed 12.10 in HP probook 4510s and my wireless is not shown in iwlist how  to fix
<jrib> causative: xev
<causative> ah great thanks!
<excu> hi all
<wikink> hi
<linch> Hello~
<linch> Hello!
<knaught> yeats: ctrl w gets me a search bar but it wont find the text. j can see the text, like cd dir ls and so on
<knaught> yeats: in nano
<Zeiva> Now for a question of my own: I have a laptop with Xubuntu 12.10 ati HD3600 graphics with the open drivers which does not show any boot screen, its simply black until suddenly the desktop pop up. Is this intended or can I fix the bootscreen?
<Muphrid> Zeiva: plymouth is broken in 12.10 for ati cards
<Flynsarmy> are you able to create a raid array with mdadm by uuid rather than /dev/sdx?
<Muphrid> i think rollbacking xorg is a solution
<Zeiva> Muphrid: Ahhh! Thanks a bunch, saves me the trouble of trying to fix that. I guess it'll eventually get fixed, either in a patch or with the next major release
<Zeiva> Muphrid: Its a small issue, just that it would be nice to have a bootscreen since the laptop will be used by a computer novice. Could be useful if they had an idication that stuff was actually loading
<wikink> wireless prob in HP probook sometimes was not working properly in 12.04 but with 12.10 wireless is not shown in Network can any one help
<dr_willis> I just remove pymouth as a solution to plymouth issues..
<dr_willis> or use the failsafe text theme for pymounth
<Muphrid> Zeiva: you can take a read at this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal.html
<Muphrid> you dont need to isntall fglrx but an upgrade from that ppa would theoretically solve the plymouth corruption
<Zeiva> Muphrid: I'd rather keep it stock and on the open source drivers to ensure it has a stable easy upgrade path. Messing with xorg and such seems like a recipie for disaster when the next major rev hits and the inteded owner clicks "yes please!" :)
<OerHeks> be carefull with PPA's , it is not supported here.
<Muphrid> as you wish
<Zeiva> besides the most demanding thing they'll be doing is playing the card games and browsing the web. I doubt the real drivers would help much sadly
<knaught> nm, i just grep it
<knaught> thakks
<xxiao> do I need do 'apt-get remove pkg1' before  I runn 'checkinstall"?
<mana9000> what irc server is easy to setup
<OerHeks> any irc server is easy to setup, but a secure irc server is hard to maintain.
<mana9000> tobias_r33per: what irc server is easy to setup on lan
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<mana9000> OerHeks: Thanks, any particular you would suggest I want it for LAN in my college
<OerHeks> mana9000, see that url, ircd-hybrid
<mana9000> OerHeks: thanks
<Hawkerz> OerHeks, that guide is massively outdated...
<Hawkerz> it instructs the installation of epona for services
<Hawkerz> epona has been rereleased as anope in like 2006...
<OerHeks> Hawkerz, do you hava a better suggestion ?
<Hawkerz> well don't give people bad advice in the first place, better to give none at all
<Hawkerz> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/irc-server.html <- is the official ubuntu guide
<Hawkerz> you should probably follow that if it's your first time
<mana9000> Hawkerz: thanks
<Hawkerz> i like unreal myself but that's just out of habit by now
<mana9000> Hawkerz: can I you use one computer as server on LAN so that others can chat on that
<Hawkerz> sure
<ConGiun> help me guys :(
<wavekidsjp> Can I use ubuntu as server instead of ubuntu ?
<B1ue5ky> ConGiun, say man :D
<B1ue5ky> wavekidsjp, yes
<Hawkerz> you understood what he was asking?
<ConGiun> i want karaoke
<wavekidsjp> Thank you.
<wavekidsjp> Karaoke ?
<B1ue5ky> Hawkerz, no o_o
<ConGiun> i installed paman
<B1ue5ky> wavekidsjp, Ubuntu instead Ubuntu?
<B1ue5ky> lol
<ConGiun> after that type pacat -r --latency-msec=1 -d  alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo | pacat -p --latency-msec=1 -d  alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<dbrom> hello all
<usr13> wavekidsjp: Yes
<B1ue5ky> dbrom, hello
<dbrom> I am the one with the monitor issue
<wavekidsjp> Yes. I like Ubuntu rather than Server.
<Hawkerz> ConGiun, that question is pretty specialized... I doubt anyone here knows your problem wit hthat specific piece of software
<usr13> BluesKaj: I think he meant server instead of desktop.
<B1ue5ky> wavekidsjp, Yes u can, any Linux can be a server
<Hawkerz> as it is not a part of ubuntu...
<Hawkerz> dbrom: i'm not sure if anyone is suppoed to know you cause of your monitor issue but you'll need to share more details
<B1ue5ky> humm I see
<dbrom> whats that Hawkerz
<wavekidsjp> Thank. I will try.
<Tex_Nick> dbrom : i remember your past posts, however things have changed since then ... you might need to start all over again ;)
<ConGiun> I can not listen to music just to hear voice
<ConGiun> =.=
<dbrom> here is the issue I have a Nvidia 580 Ti which supports four monitors but when I have them hooked up only two work and the two are just clonning each other
<Muphrid> dbrom: do they show up in system settings -> monitors?
<dbrom> and when I try to Enable Xinerama it fails... the two show up only and only at 8 by 6
<rodayo> I want to create a partition to install win 8 along side ubuntu. what kind of partition does it need to be, I know it has to be ntfs but are there any other special options that are required?
<dbrom> rodayo: No that all you need
<usr13> rodayo: Probably best to just leave as unpartitioned "free space"
<dbrom> or use Virtual Box
<rodayo> Cool, now there's probably something i need to do with grub to get that menu option on start up right?
<dbrom> There should be but the thing is that Win8 will try to take over from Grub
<dbrom> im just thinking its Windows so its going to want to take control
<dbrom> I cannot save changes when I mode the setting went enabling Xinerama
<jak2000> exist a way for uninstall all dependencies, this command: apt-cache rdepends mysql-client    generate the next output: http://pastebin.com/1Nt2kPuL
<Tex_Nick> !uefi | rodayo
<ubottu> rodayo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Tex_Nick> rodayo : just in case you're not familiar with the secure boot issue :)
<rodayo> dbrom, yeah sounds like something windows would do =P
<Eratosthenes> Hi
<B1ue5ky> Eratosthenes, hi
<dbrom> Anyone have any ideas about my monitor issue
<Alex12> HI!
<Alex12> i need help
<B1ue5ky> me not =/
<Tex_Nick> !ask | Alex12
<ubottu> Alex12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Alex12> DE E17 i not see cyrillic in MENU!!!!!!!
<jak2000> b1tgl0wany advice?
<veryhappy> does anybody on here have any experiences with ubuntu 12.04 or later version of ubuntu WITH GPT partition table?
<Alex12> Any help please?
<Alex12> ubuntu-ops
<Alex12> #ubuntu-ops
<gvo> Alex12: did you forget the /join?
<Tex_Nick> !patience | Alex12
<ubottu> Alex12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alex12> u can help?
<gvo> alex12 I have no idea what you are asking.
<Alex12> XD
<Tex_Nick> Alex12 : please explain your question better ;)
<Alex12> ok now i good translate it
<gvo> I know nothing about cyrillic and DE E17 means nothing.
<shaolin77> I think I have narrowed it down to a specific card for this old rig
<duarteper> lol
<Alex12> i enable russian language in MENU in E17
<Alex12> but i not see it
<dr_willis> I belive he means he can not get The E17 desktop enviroment to show Russian. :)
<Tex_Nick> Alex12 : what language do prefer to speak ... there are other channels for other languages
<Alex12> there is an empty strings
<dr_willis> I would have to suggest the E17 forums and support pages Alex12 .
<dr_willis> is E17 even in the repos?
<Tex_Nick> !russian | Alex12
<ubottu> Alex12: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Alex12> all sleep!
<Alex12> night
<Alex12> 5:33
<dr_willis> Guess it is. ;)
<gvo> bye
<Alex12> morning
<Alex12> help please
<shaolin77> Nvidia GT440 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express
<Alex12> Problem with cyrillic in mean menu
<Tex_Nick> Alex12 : not trying to point you away from this channel ... but maybe that will help
<dbrom> Alex. If we can help we will ask the problem and do some searching
<blami> Alex12: you'd better to ask E17 devs on their channel
<dr_willis> Not a lot of Russian E17 users in here. ;)
<xangua> Alex12: http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=support&l=en
<wikink> howto activate my wireless in 12.10 its not coming up in Network Manager
<dbrom> if it has nothing to do with the chennel then cant help
<blami> Alex12: they spent ~10 years by putting it together
<shaolin77> any of you familar with this card?
<dr_willis> wikink:  the chipset may need some extra drivers.
<blami> Alex12: they probably know
<Alex12> lol
<dr_willis> wikink:  looked under the software-sources/addational drivers  tab yet?
<Alex12> How me have russian language in menu?
<wikink> how can i go ahead
<C0il> hi
<Alex12> i want
<dbrom> Alex12: What language did you sent the system up in
<dr_willis> Alex12:  we dont have any magical answers.. no matter how many times you rephrase  the question.
<Alex12> #e
<dr_willis> wikink:  software-properties-gtk  -> addaditional drivers  tab. Might show it needs extra stuff
<Alex12> Me russian
<yalu> you Jane
<dbrom> but the menus are in English
<wikink> ok its not showing anything
<dr_willis> Alex12:  yes.. You are a russian user, using E17 and cant get Cryllic Fonts working in the menus..... That may be worth checking out on the E17 forums.
<dbrom> yalu... good come back
<jak2000> dbrom any advice for me? :)
<dr_willis> E17 - i find is the sort of thing i try out every so often.. then realize i hate it. ;)
<Alex12> hmm i think then need fix xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> Alex12:  i dont see how the xorg.conf figures into the problem.
<Alex12> and write patches to
<B1ue5ky> lol
<My_Jone> How to use fnfxd，it cant save rightness,how can i do?
<spacecase> I need to report a bug that affects more than one distro of Linux and more than one DE, how should I do that?
<gvo> spacecase what is unique?
<gvo> Or common to both problems?
<dr_willis>  E17 is localized in 20 languages, including latin languages like English and French, cyrillic languages like Russian and Bulgarian and even Korean, Chinese, and Japanese. Note that you can change the language on the fly without restarting E or your X server.
<dr_willis> looks like you need to find the settings in E. and if those fail, ask in the #E channel
<dr_willis> spacecase:  each disrto normally keeps its own bug tracker ssytem.
<spacecase> not sure, it happens in Ubuntu, fedora, and mint.  Gnome and KDE.  Kernel 3.5 and 3.6.
<wikink> no luck its not showing any additional drivers requirement
<gvo> spacecase what's the problem?
<dr_willis> wikink:  whats the chipset of your wifi card? does ifconfig show it at all>
<dbrom> dr_wills. I have the driver from the vid card that i need to run but when I do it tells me that im in xserver. how do i kill shutdown xserver
<spacecase> I know of Ubuntu's bug tracker, but I feel like it will just get labeled upstream bug
<Alex12> Help please?
<dr_willis> dbrom:  what are you trying to install exactly?
<dr_willis> Alex12: looks like you need to find the settings in E. and if those fail, ask in the #E channel
<wikink> no wifi it says
<dbrom> Nvidia-Linuz.run
<dr_willis> !wireless  Id start here | wikink
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wikink> its a HP probook 4510s
<jak2000> exist a way for uninstall all dependencies, this command: apt-cache rdepends mysql-client    generate the next output: http://pastebin.com/1Nt2kPuL
<Tex_Nick> Alex12 ... see if this helps ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcVeJWwqh7U
<dr_willis> dbrom:  why are you not using the drivers in the default repos?
<spacecase> on my hardware (macbook pro 8,2 and macbook pro 2,1) the battery meter will randomly drop to a low, inaccurate charge.  upower reports incorrect as well, acpitool reports accurate
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dbrom> i have they arnt working
<jrib> jak2000: what are you trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> dbrom:  its very likely the .run drivers will not work either.
<spacecase> I've seen bug reports of the issue that happens on non-mac hardware
<dr_willis> dbrom:  whats  your exact video chipset?
<Flynsarmy> how can i get my devices mounting under a persistant name? currently when i plug drives in they pick /dev/sd? based on the order they're plugged in
<Alex12> i think i need write patchs in conf or install microsoft fonts
<Alex12> yes?
<Flynsarmy> i think i'm supposed to use udev rules but couldn't find a useful tutorial. only a hugeass manual
<dbrom> how would I find this
<jrib> Flynsarmy: those aren't mount points.  If you give your partitions labels, they will mount under /media/LABEL though
<jak2000> jrib uninstall percona and mariadb
<gvo> spacecase: I'd file a bug with the kernel folks and they will probably give you info on the correct place, if that's not it.
<jak2000> how to?
<jrib> jak2000: how did you install them?
<dr_willis> Flynsarmy:   you can mount on the same MOUNTPOINT reguardless of the Device /dev/DEVICE.
<spacecase> thaks gvo
<jrib> !label | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<dr_willis> Flynsarmy:  if the filesystem has a proper label. it should mount to /media/labelname
<Flynsarmy> jrib: dr_willis: i'm trying to keep them on the same /dev because i'm trying to set up raid5
<dr_willis> external USB's in Raid? Thats... scary
<jak2000> i am on a server with products installed.... need remove the pboth products,
<jrib> !raid | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jak2000> not know how was installed...
<dbrom> double that dr_wills
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: nah i have 24 drive bays. when i plug drives in it changes the /dev of all the ones after it which i would assume would break the array if the array needs a specific /dev/sd?
<dr_willis> dbrom:  lspci and see what your video card is.
<jrib> Flynsarmy: people don't really on consistent /dev/sd* naming.  Instead people use UUID.  How that relates to raid, well see ubottu I suppose
<B1ue5ky> =]
<jrib> s/really/rely
<dr_willis> I dont even touch raid. ;) to many hassles
<jrib> !who | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dbrom> only having one monitor is bloody pissing me off
<jrib> jak2000: were they installed through APT?
<dr_willis> dbrom:  you can stop the X server with 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<Flynsarmy> jrib: ya i was asking earlier today on how to specify uuid instead of /dev with mdadm and got no responses. i dont know if that's a good idea anyway bceause a replacement drive would have a diff uuid?
<jak2000> jrib yes with apt i think
<dr_willis> dbrom:  last i looked I Thiought there were experimental/post release nvidia drivers in the repos that were the same as the latest on nvidias site
<wikink> only ethernet Marvell is shown with lspci
<spacecase> gvo, what should I file that under, ACPI or power management?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: I'm not familiar with raid, but the docs ubottu gave you should clarify.  Have you checked?
<dr_willis> wikink:  this is a internal? or external wifi card?
<Flynsarmy> jrib: ive been trying to read docs all morning but there's so much there
<jrib> !apt | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<gvo> spacecase: Either, they will move it if it's not appropriate.
<wikink> its built-in card
<jrib> jak2000: then use "apt-get remove" to remove them
<chaotixx> hey
<dr_willis> wikink:  does lspci show it at all?
<dbrom> im trying the 310.19 off the site and the latest on the additional drivers link
<wikink> no
<dr_willis> wikink:  could be its so new its totally unsupported. or the switch is OFF ;) if its in a laptop
<jak2000> jrib yes i used before apt-get, with this command: apt-cache rdepends mysql-client    know wich packaged need to be removed right?   (the list is large large) not exist a way more direct?
<bradlee> h
<chaotixx> when making a persistant live usb using usb startup disk creator in ubuntu, is there any reason why i would not want to slide the bar to the maximum amount stored in reserve extra space?
<gvo> wikink: dr_willis  if lspci doesn't find it, willl linux be able to do anything with it?
<jrib> jak2000: you said you wanted to remove percona and mariadb, so why not remove those?
<dr_willis> chaotixx:  if you want some space on the usb for using on a windows box.
<dbrom> here is the info
<dr_willis> gvo:  i dont see how it could.. ;)
<dbrom> 2:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1)
<dbrom> 02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<dbrom> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)
<dbrom> 04:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
<FloodBot1> dbrom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Flynsarmy: you're using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto?
<Alex12> bb than :(
<wikink> the rfkill list all says hp-wifi Wireless LAN Soft blocked : no       Hard blocked: no
<gvo> dr_willis: Agreed
<dr_willis> dbrom:  looks like you have 2 video cards. a 580 and a 560 ti
<chaotixx> dr_willis: the reserved space will be the size of my filesystem right?
<dbrom> yes
<chaotixx> on the live usb
<dr_willis> chaotixx:  yes the space the user can use,
<Flynsarmy> jrib: reading through that page atm. i have a fakeraid card but want to go with softwareraid instead bceause if the card dies i'm SOL
<chaotixx> ok
<chaotixx> thanbkjs
<chaotixx> thanks as usual, doc
<chaotixx> we ought to get one of those feedback pages like the\y have for the fedora channel
<jrib> Flynsarmy: ok.
<jak2000> jrib yes i want remove percona and mariadb (the depndencies if you see, in a 90% are of percona and or mariadb) .... :(
<jrib> Flynsarmy: I guess https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID is more appropriate then
<Tex_Nick> shaolin77 : i missed your PM earlier, sorry ... have posted to the PM
<jrib> jak2000: so start by removing mariadb and percona packages.  Have you done that?
<Sensei_Jer> Hello I have a question about one software - bibletime
<jak2000> jrib yes i start but the list is large, not exist other way more direct?
<Sensei_Jer> the question is - will USA persecute if I download from the bookshelf manager
<jrib> jak2000: it's two packages.  Not sure what you mean.
<Flynsarmy> jrib: these seem to assume you aren't plugging/unplugging disks though so they can safely use given /dev/sd? paths which I can't do
<Sensei_Jer> I got the warning saying dont risk detection so don't use remote sources
<wikink> dr_willis: it was woking previously with 12.04 but now in 12.10 i could not see the wireless at all, shall i pastebin the lspci
<dr_willis> wikink:  good idea. but i really dont know much about wureless truble shooting. If it worked in 12.04  did you UPGRADE to 12.10? or is this a clean install.
<gvo> Sensei_Jer: I'm not any authority but the US probably doesn't really card.
<gvo> care.
<dr_willis> Sensei_Jer:  i belive no one in here has a clue what you are going on about.
<Sensei_Jer> yeah I thought as well gvo
<Sensei_Jer> it's nothing major really
<gvo> The US isn't in the business of worrying about individuals.
<wikink> actually with a DVD live also wireless didnot work and i have done clean install and trying to fix it
<dr_willis> wikink:  could be a bug with the newer kernel and that specific card or driver..  Ive also had cards iver had to go to windows.. turn ON and leave them on. for them to work in linux.
<gvo> Sensei_Jer: If it's a classified government project, look out.  Otherwise, ho hum.
<wikink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474557/
<OerHeks> Sensei_Jer, there is a PPA for bibletime/sword > https://launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa
<jrib> Flynsarmy: I don't know enough to advise you.  But feel free to repeat the question here. There's usually someone around with some raid experience.  You might also try #ubuntu-server if no one is around here at the moment
<Flynsarmy> jrib: ok, thanks
<Sensei_Jer> tyvm OerHeks and others
<dbrom> dr_wills: so is there something i can do
<wikink> the wifi hardware switch is showing up On and Off properly but nothing is happening
<dr_willis> dbrom:  askubuntu.com has numerous posts on  quad monitor setups with nvidia systems..   Not sure which ones apply to your system. It could be the fact yu have 2 differnt cards  are goofing things up
<wikink> i have also pasted the lspci in the above link
<dbrom> dr_wills: ill try it with one card...
<gvo> wikink: the  88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller  is a hardwired controller, right?
<wikink> yes
<gvo> wikink: For some reason the system doesnt' even know there is another network controller.
<wikink> its showing only wired network is shown and wireless network connect is not coming up
<gvo> wikink is it a USB device?
<wikink> do i need to manually the kernel module?
<wikink> no its built in mini pci
<gvo> And this works in WInders?
<wikink> many Hp probook users facing the same prob but no proper guide
<wikink> with wireless
<jrib> Flynsarmy: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org seems like a nice source of info as well
<gvo> Just for completness try lsusb
<jimmy> Samsung N150 netbook running 12.04. Brightness is stuck on lowest setting. Fn + up/down arrow  changes screen brightness graphic, but not brightness.
<JAIME> i have just installed mint 14 kde, but i cant get wireless card installed
<jak2000> jrib: percona was installed: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-server/5.5/installation/apt_repo.html   how to uninstall? apt-get remove percona-server-5.5      ?
<JAIME> how do i check what card it is and compatibility
<bazhang> JAIME, get mint support then
<gvo> JAIME: lspci | grep net
<jrib> jak2000: yes, if that's the package you want to remove
<bazhang> !mintsupport | JAIME
<ubottu> JAIME: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<WeThePeople> how would i copy my ubuntu with all my apt on here and have some one else be able to use it?
<WeThePeople> apts*
<WeThePeople> apps*
<bazhang> WeThePeople, aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<WeThePeople> ok thankyou
<jak2000> mmm not remove
<jak2000> continue dependencies here
<wikink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474587/   the  wireless not working
<jrib> jak2000: you have to be more specific.
<jak2000> jrib the percona files continue in the system :(
<jak2000> jrib i want remove all percona files and systems :)
<WeThePeople> bazhang, what about being able to keep the customizations as well?
<bazhang> WeThePeople, sounds like you want a clone
<WeThePeople> yes
<WeThePeople> maybe not
<WeThePeople> lol
<jrib> jak2000: you can find what package is responsible for a file with "dpkg -S /path/to/file".  Then you should use "apt-get purge PACKAGE" (not apt-get remove)
<jak2000> ok
<cab> Anyone here using pidgin with plugins?
<shaolin77> OK people I need a collective thought to be processed.  Who is good with Hardware/upgrades?
<jimmy> clear
<jimmy> lol, whoops
<bazhang> shaolin77, the people in ##hardware
<bazhang> cab, whats the actual question
<Muphrid> i use pidgin but not many plugins
<gvo> I used to raise pigeons.
<bazhang> cab, you might also be interested to know of the channel #pidgin
<cab> no it's ok just manage to make it work
<shaolin77> thanks bazhang I will try that
<wikink> how to check my wifi chipset; its not shown in lspci
<cab> any lighter irc client than pidgin? (that's just the one by default one my system)
<wikink> lsusb also no luck
<Hawkerz> cab: lighter?
<cab> but my seems intensive
<Hawkerz> i use xchat, and have done for years
<Hawkerz> if you can manage command line irc, irssi is the way to go
<cab> I'm just using LXterminal (lubuntu)
<cab> not sure it integrates with
<gvo> wikink: take a very close look at your bios and see if there are any settings for the wireless card there, to enable/disable it.
<usr13> cab: irssi
<scottj> my laptop keyboard stops responding periodically until reboot, external keyboards keep working, I don't see anything in syslog or Xorg log, any ideas?
<cab> ok
<usr13> scottj: hardware issue
<scottj> doesn't do it under windows, I don't think it's hardware
<gvo> wikink: If lspci can't see it, Linux will not be able to use it so something is preventing it's being seen by linux.  That implies either a hardware switch or bios.
<wikink> my wireless hardware switch is active and bios also active,
<cab>  Hawkerz: ok will try irrsi and xhat else
<Hawkerz> how many irc clients do you need?
<Hawkerz> nothing is lighter than irssi
<cab> 1 lol
<wikink> when i try On and Off, the blue led is responding too
<gvo> wikink: Then you probably can't use it with whatever version of Linux you are trying to use.  Try a different distro.
<cab> and one big requirement is to hide out/in messages
<cab> that pollutes
<usr13> cab: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<cab> it's working on pidgin right now
<Hawkerz> i dont know what 'hide out in messages' means
<wikink> its Ubuntu 12.10 and it was working in 12.04
<dbrom> dr_wills: what was that site you said there were posts about my issue
<cab> join/parts
<cab> messafes
<Hawkerz> cab: so you want a command line irc client right?
<cab> yep  if works with the raw LXTerminal
<Hawkerz> if that is what you are asking for, use irssi with screen/tmux
<Hawkerz> that is, screen or tmux
<gvo> wikink: then boot 12.04 and make sure it's still working.  Run lspci and find out wall you can about the card and search the web for info.
<Hawkerz> it does everything you are asking
<bazhang> cab most IRC clients can do that without issue
<gvo> find out all
<cab> ok
<Hawkerz> there are some nice plugins to make it look pretty too
<Zaibach333> I'm running into issues installing my amd graphics driver, my laptop is stuck in terminal.  I've been at it all day and can't seem to get it right...
<Hawkerz> i've had a lot of fun with irssi in the past
<Malsasa> Hello, can somebody give me replacement for Netbeans? I want one that can make GUI easily. I think it is heavy on my system.
<diverdude> i am trying to do: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse but then I get an error saying:    Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<diverdude> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<diverdude> is only available from another source
<diverdude> E: Package 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse' has no installation candidate      How can i fix this?   My /etc/apt/sources.list looks like this:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474608/
<Hawkerz> for java? eclipse
<usr13> Zaibach333: lspci | pastebinit #Send resulting URL, we will see what hardware you have.
<bazhang> diverdude, use tab complete for that package
<usr13> Zaibach333: What hardware driver did you install?
<Zaibach333> usr13, I installed amd catalyst 12.10 proprietary linux x86 display driver from their website
<gvo> Malsasa: All IDEs have a pretty steep learning curve.  Meaning, easily isn't.
<cab__> hello from irssi
<cab> ok working
<Malsasa> gvo: hmmm... so there is no one? Thank you...
<usr13> Zaibach333: What does lspci say about your video card?
<diverdude> bazhang,  you mean: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<cab__> just waiting for a join/part message to see if they show up on irssi
<bazhang> diverdude, why not just install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<gvo> Malsasa there are others, but none are "easy".. What do you know?  What IDEs are you familiar with?
<usr13> Zaibach333: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<Malsasa> gvo: thank you, I am familiar with Netbeans only. Visual Basic-like.
<Zaibach333> usr13, there's a big list, alot to type. I'm using lubuntu 12.10 on the laptop
<usr13> Zaibach333: lspci | pastebinit #Send resulting URL, we will see what hardware you have.
<BlueNeXuS> `ello all
<CoreyBR> hello!
<CoreyBR> :D
<gvo> Malsasa: Eclipse is another popular one.  Since you know Netbeans, you understand there is a learning curve.  Right?
<BlueNeXuS> Anyone here using ,or  tired cylon/ceylon version of Ubuntu?
<Malsasa> gvo: no, what is learning curve?
<gi6son> hello. I got the 12.10 live iso, burned, installed to a usb, rebooted, login screen asked for a password. never asked to submit such so no clue.
<Zaibach333> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474614/
<CoreyBR> what is the channel for chitchat about ubuntu and stuff?
<dbrom> anyone using more then two monitors on kubuntu
<gvo> Malsasa: Learning curve means you have to use it for a while before it becomes easy.  It's the opposite of intuitive.  I'm sure when you first used netbeans it was difficult so understand.
<bazhang> CoreyBR, #ubuntu-discuss  /  #ubuntu-offtopic
<eang> gi6son: did  you tried using a blank pswd?
<usr13> z
<gvo> Malsasa: so==to
<Muphrid> Malsasa: have you tried Geany?
<usr13> Zaibach333: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<cab__> Hm just scrolled all
<BlueNeXuS> i really like the cylon variant of ubuntu,, but i get tired of the fire sparks and flames every time i click a menu
<BlueNeXuS> the rest of the gui special effects is nice
<gvo> Muphrid: I think he's only done netbeans
<Malsasa> gvo: Yes, yes, you are right. Oooh, so intuitive is opposite from learning curve?
<cab__> Hm just scrolled all http://www.irssi.org/documentation/settings and can't find any setting to hide join/part messages
<Malsasa> Muphrid: yes, i have. Geany is great.
<bazhang> !quietirssi | cab__
<gvo> Malsasa: Yes.
<ubottu> cab__: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<wikink> how do i connect from irssi  it says Not connected to server
<Malsasa> Muphrid: but geany doesn't have GUI builder. CMIIW.
<Zaibach333> usr13, k
<diverdude> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> BlueNeXuS, what is cylon version of ubuntu
<Muphrid> Mm ok
<Malsasa> gvo: thank you. You kindly answer newbie like me....
<Muphrid> GUI builders are heavy on resources, eclipse is the only other i know of
<cab__> hide_server_tags = OFF  ??
<bazhang> cab__: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<cab__> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gvo> Malsasa: Good luck.  Why do you want to leave netbeans if you know it?
<usr13> Zaibach333: Just use the OS driver.
<BlueNeXuS> it's basically ubuntu.. but with a very luxurious gui.  and full access to the ubuntu app-store type interface, auto updates,, a few extra nicknacks
<Flynsarmy> how do you close the 'watch' command? just ctrl+c or is there a proper way?
<usr13> wikink: /server irc.freenode.net  #or server of your choosing.
<cab__> bazhang: and to define it as default, at startup?
<bazhang> BlueNeXuS, link please
<Malsasa> gvo: thanks, but I will not leave Netbeans. I just wanna searching for new IDE. Maybe my friends need it. And for me, Netbeans is so heavy.
<usr13> Zaibach333: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne522
<bazhang> cab__, set it and forget it, should stick
<Malsasa> gvo: I found IntelliJ IDEA open sorce version. It is very great. But I just try it a while. Now it saved on my disk ;)
<gvo> Malsasa: Eclipse is heavy too.  It is the nature of the beast.
<BlueNeXuS> just a sec, I'll get that for yah bazhang
<BlueNeXuS> you may want to youtube it too
<cab> fine
<Malsasa> gvo: :) yes, I have Eclipse too in this machine. But Eclipse is heavy too.
<gvo> Malsasa: Yes
<gvo> Malsasa: with power comes complexity.
<BlueNeXuS> ceylonlinux.com   though when you install it , it spells it cylon instead on the installation screeen
<bazhang> BlueNeXuS, yeah, thats not supported here. use alis to find their support channel
<Malsasa> gvo: I agree.
<bazhang> !alis | BlueNeXuS
<ubottu> BlueNeXuS: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Zaibach333> usr13, I just got some humble bundle and was looking to see how they run on ubuntu... is my card not capable of getting an updated driver on 12.10?
<MyCah> Hello -- I've tried to run a couple of games and am getting this error X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation). My googling only brought up solutions to people programming in opengl... Any ideas?
<Malsasa> gvo: do you have tips for reducing heaviness from Netbeans?
<BlueNeXuS> actually wasnt asking for any help.. I just asked if anyone here has tried it
<BlueNeXuS> its a variant of ubuntu , so i figured someone had tried it here
<usr13> Zaibach333: I dono, see jockey-gtk
<nazeer> hi
<bazhang> BlueNeXuS, great question for the offtopic channel
<BlueNeXuS> but thanks all the same baz
<gvo> Malsasa: No, I'm just a casual user, not a power user.
<Malsasa> gvo: same with me... :)
<Muphrid> Malsasa: you could install it with --no-install-recommends, it installs less software than a full install but not sure if it makes it less heavy on other resources
<Zaibach333> usr13, k, thanks
<pippobibo2> !addon
<Malsasa> Muphrid: oooh, thank you.
<ferret_guy> is there an application that allows a server with more than one LAN interface to act as a "router" with DHCP passthrough
<Ben64> it'd be easier to get a router
<ferret_guy> i know but i have several LAN cards laying around and wanted to try it
<zully> ferret_guy: it can be done
<enriq> hi. How do I install a 12.04 to a new partition, from my running 10.04? I'd like dual boot. (of course upgrade does not work)
<ferret_guy> how would i go about it?
<zully> ferret_guy: ip masquerading
<dbrom> hello all I have a monitor issue: Nvidia 580 Ti not displaying two monitors and cloning on the other two...
<zully> ferret_guy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<ferret_guy> Thanks zully!
<dbrom> I can see all four down by the Activity manager tho
<Pei_> Hello, i'm going to try and install ubuntu for the first time, although I am a seasoned slackware and archlinux user
<Pei_> it's just that, the install for archlinux is a joke
<bazhang> Pei_, using the live cd? the minimal installer (for Ubuntu)?
<Pei_> no downloading uhm ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<bazhang> that'd be the live cd
<Pei_> i have two exact same laptops, one is windows 7, the other one i am making a linux desktop
<enriq> btw can I mount the 12.04 live cd iso from ubuntu 10.04 and install 12.04 to another partition?
<dr_willis> enriq:  that may take some doing to install from within 10.04
<dr_willis> enriq:  you could set up grub2 to boot the ISO file.
<enriq> dr_willis, a grub2 entry in the menu that boots the iso? sounds good
<dr_willis> enriq:  i dont recall if 10.04 used grub2 or not. ;)
<dr_willis> enriq:  i used to keep a /boot/ partion of about 3gb in size. to keep a few ISO files on. and had grub2 set to boot them. a Ubuntu Desktop for reinstgalling, a gparted, and a few other rescue type isos ;)
<enriq> dr_willis, good idea, I have a separate /boot ... 10.04 apparently has grub1
<dr_willis> that sort of shoots that idea in the foot. ;) unless you got a Flash drive.. but then you could just put 12.10 on the flash and boot that..
<enriq> dr_willis, grub2 is on the repos apparently but not installed... should I...
<cab>  irssi is not enabling to scroll >> http://i.imgur.com/wbbfa.png
<cab> up/down
<CoreyBR> can anyone help with and wifi card issue?
<bazhang> what chipset CoreyBR
<CoreyBR> bazhang, 01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<bazhang> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jimmy> Samsung N150 netbook running 12.04. Brightness is stuck on lowest setting. Fn + up/down arrow   changes screen brightness graphic, but not brightness.
<bazhang> CoreyBR, please see above
<CoreyBR> bazhang, thanks i'll take a look.
<cordyceps> How do I tell avconv to rip from my cd?
<cab> page up/down works but sucks to not do it by scrolling
<iKernel> Hi guys, having trouble transferring files from my computer to my phone using bluetooth, Xubuntu 12.10 x86_64. Seems to pair with the phone succesfully, however the pass key I see on my phone is different from what comes up in the wizard. When I try to send files to the phone, it connects, then gets stuck on 0.00 B/s/s then says Error occurred while sending file (filename). When trying to browse files on the device, it immediately throws t
<iKernel> he error "Failed to open "obex://[0C:C6:6A:95:5A:31]/". Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)." I've not tried doing this on Windows, and I don't have a USB cable, even if I did the usb ports in this laptop are broken.
<OerHeks> cab i don't use irssi, but if i remember right, simply hit escape, then p to go up or n to go down
<CoreyBR> bazhang, the help have the solution for the ubuntu v10 i'm using 12.10
<CoreyBR> does it work?
<cordyceps> How do I rip a CD using avconv?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/avconv.1.html  cordyceps
<bazhang> cordyceps, scroll down to see the example and change to suit your needs
<cab>  OerHeks: page up/down works.. but I'd prefer a vertical bar
<bazhang> cab, then try a different IRC client?
<blerp> hey all, I'm having trouble, I've got a cifs share on a windows server with 111 folders in it and when I mount it in ubuntu it only shows alphabetical listings up to 84, and that's it.. is there something I can do to fix this?
<zully> blerp: in nautilus or cl?
<blerp> cl
<diablo69> Hola
<zully> whats ur output from mount?
<diablo69> Hello
<d4rkh4nd> anyone here know how to use kdialog --slider ?
<kylescottmcgill> Anyone know of a Good GTK2 chooser
<kylescottmcgill> ?
<hangdeadman> How do I remove getdeb repositories from ubuntu 12.04? I have been getting error messages when I update for almost a month now
<hangdeadman> I can't find them in synaptic...
<diablo69> Someone who speaks Spanish?
<OerHeks> !es | diablo69
<ubottu> diablo69: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, open softwarecentre and edit softwaresources
<diablo69> ah thanks for the help
<diablo69> gladiatus someone plays?
<kevinlu310> Battery info of my laptop seems wrong on 12.04 lts. How can I fix it?
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: thanks!!! any idea what may be causing nautilus to crash when opening my music folder?
<cordyceps> bazhang: Can't seem to find it. The cd is on /dev/sr0, but I can't seem to tell avconv.
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, can't say why, try this and see the errors: open terminal and type nautilus
<diablo69> Anyone know how to install pes?
<jason2007> anyone know what happened to playdeb?
<OerHeks> jason2007, playdeb servers are down for some weeks now
<diablo69> Thank you much help che, are selfish
<jason2007> DerHeks, do you know when they will be back up?
<dr_willis> never knew how many people used them. :)
<dr_willis> diablo69:  we pointed you to an ES channel
<dr_willis> !info pes
<ubottu> Package pes does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> No idea what 'pes' is
<OerHeks> jason2007, i have no info about that, rumors say they are working on crashed servers
<diablo69> The PES is a football game
<cordyceps> When using avconv to convert rip cd what do I call /dev/sr0? Since it is not mounted.
<dr_willis> cordyceps:  you dont mount audio cds
<dr_willis> why dont you use some nice front end to rip your audio cds ?
<cordyceps> yes, you're right. How do I tell avconv that?
<dr_willis> ive never used avconv to rip audio cds. so no idea. Id have to google for example ussage of it.
<cordyceps> like a challenge
<OerHeks> diablo69, if pes is Pro Evolution Soccer, check the wine database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> Not much of a challange if we tell you then. ;)
<diablo69> Thanks OerHkes, never before saw such Chat or whatever.
<NabberS> hmm....
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: I got the error, it says to ask system administrator to enable user sharing, I'd share it but can't remember how to use pastebin from the terminal...
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  the pastebinit command.
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: share the error message I mean.
<NabberS> anyone know what is gpg key ubuntu 12.04 works good
<dr_willis> NabberS:  you may want to rephrase that and give a bit more details.
<diablo69> No ja idem spať, uvidím kamarátov, ale nehovorí. Len hovoriť o víne a ďalšie
<diablo69> Well I go to sleep, I'll see friends, but not speak. Just talk about wine and other
<enriq> can I unmount my /boot partition?
<veryhappy> hi guys, sorry i was already asking one time before but my connection crashed, i'm sorry.
<veryhappy> someone here with experience in installing ubuntu on gpt?
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/w9zxFEjD
<enriq> when I resize and move a partition with gparted, the contents are copied?
<sidney_> backup
<dr_willis> enriq:  it should keep data intact yes.. but MAKE bACKUPS
<Ben64> enriq: should be, but you should backup
<enriq> it's just the /boot partition :)
<dr_willis> Power failure during resize = Bad.
<enriq> ok ok I make a copy
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, seems like a known bug, the bugreport contains the solution too > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share/+bug/995406 >> sudo usermod -a -G sambashare <your username>
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 995406 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu) "User not added to group sambashare: "You do not have permission to create a usershare."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<enriq> long live gparted
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: I'm still getting the same error message
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, did you restart samba after that ? sudo service smbd restart
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: I get <smbd: unrecognized service>
<enriq> if I have a dual boot ubuntu 10 and ubuntu 12 can they share /boot ?
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, strange, did you have samba installed .. if not, i wonder why you get that error message.
<hangdeadman>  OerHeks: I don't remember ever installing samba..
<veryhappy> enriq: that should be quite possible, just make sure that you have enough space.
<enriq> ok veryhappy thx
<cub> hey
<macs> can anyone suggest a site to get info about setting up a home nfs server???
<cub> ever since i installed kde , the login screen always starts up with a kde login instead of the original gnome one
<cub> is there any EASY way to change this?
<dr_willis> cub:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dr_willis> about as EASY as it gets
<cub> what does kdm mean
<cub> nvm i got it
<chaospsychex> are there certain integrated intel video chipsets that require proprietary drivers/firmware ?
<cjae> why is everything mupen64plus so badly broken
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: some intel and amd chips i guess
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: but that's just a guess
<cjae> the percise ppa dont work
<cjae> the program barely runs
<chaospsychex> my chipset can output hd resolutions but for some reason xrandr is showing only 1024x780 as the highest ?
<hangdeadman> Can anyone help me figure out why nautilus crashes when trying to open my music folder in ubuntu 12.04?
<Ben64> dr_willis: wouldn't that just keep the kde one?
<dr_willis> Ben64: no,,, it Asks what one to use
<chaospsychex> when 1280x1024 should be the highest as that is what the monitor supprots
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, did you add any PPA like gnome3 ?
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: did you install proprietary drivers already? there should be an option within gnome settings
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: called "additional drivers"
<kelvinella> hi anyone had successfully install itune 10 on playonlinux?
<Ben64> hangdeadman: you may have a strange file in there, could you pastebin the output of "ls -la <path to music folder>"
<chaospsychex> veryhappy, i'm on the internet via a 3g cell phone. for some reason ubuntu wants to send/receive alot of data in the background. annoying....
<chaospsychex> when i open software center, it tells me it's 'waiting for jockey gtk to finish' or something like that
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: hold on
<Ben64> chaospsychex: you shouldn't need additional drivers for intel
<chaospsychex> Ben64, xrandr isn't showing the supported modes of the video chipset nor is it showing the modes the monitor supports
<chaospsychex> Ben64, 12.04 btw
<Ben64> laptop, right
<chaospsychex> Ben64, no, desktop
<hangdeadman> OerHeks: not that I know of.
<hangdeadman> Ben64: what is the default path to music folder?
<Ben64> chaospsychex: could you pastebin the output of "lsmod; lspci"
<Ben64> hangdeadman: I assumed you knew where your music folder is
<d4rkh4nd> how to chmod a folder and all contence
<Ben64> chmod -R
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: waiting for jockey gtk to finish -> ps -ax | grep jockey, remember pid -> kill id
<veryhappy> *pid
<chaospsychex> Ben64, I could but I can't seem to get an irc client to install
<Ben64> d4rkh4nd: in the future you could check the manual, like "man chmod"
<hangdeadman> Ben64: I tried home/weldon/Music and it tells me there is no such file or directory..
<Ben64> chaospsychex: you don't need irc to pastebin
<veryhappy> chaospsychex: apt-get install pastebinit
<hangdeadman> Ben64: maybe I am typing the path wrong.
<bertieb> Anyone have much experience of avconv / ffmpeg? I've tried asking in #libav but only got the sound of chirping crickets there.
<OerHeks> hangdeadman, try /home/weldon/Music ? make sure your username is spelled correct with capital letters if used
<d4rkh4nd> ty
<d4rkh4nd> I tryed that and the contense were not moded
<bertieb> (I ask to ask, since if there's no-one that knows a huge amount about avconv/ffmpeg asking would needlessly bog things down)
<Ben64> bertieb: asking to ask is silly
<bertieb> Ben64: I know, I know; but having asked in the specialist area put me off re-asking
<bertieb> Nevertheless. Basically my problem is in creating a time-lapse video from a series of jpegs. avconv is spitting out videos that last for only 10 seconds duration, no matter what -t or rate (-r) I throw at it.
<bertieb> eg http://pastebin.com/NNbeMLKR
<xentity1x> Hi, I'm trying to install the proprietary drivers for an nvidia quadro k2000m. The graphics card isn't showing up on the additional drivers tab. When I list the drivers in jockey, it says the proprietary driver is enabled but not in use
<xentity1x> Can anyone advise?
<Ben64> bertieb: you should make sure your switches are in the right positions
<Idsi> Hello!
<bertieb> Ben64: Cheers, I'll have another look. I've been at this for a while now so I feel I am missing something obvious but it could be slapping me in the face and I'd still miss it.
<kelvinella> anyone know where to get help on apple stuffs?
<kelvinella> which channel? #apple amd #iphone is like dead in water
<dr_willis> bertieb:  i seem to recall  the ffmpeg faq having examples of doing that.. but its been ages since ive last looked at it.
<veryhappy> kelvinella: what do you have for an issue with apple?
<hangdeadman> where do I enter the pastebinit command into the terminal to paste an output?
<kelvinella> veryhappy, wanna sync music but cant do it in ubuntu
<veryhappy> command | pastebinit
<kelvinella> veryhappy, i can install itune in win7 in virtualbox but somehow cant sync
<veryhappy> kelvinella: sync over the internet or to a device?
<kelvinella> veryhappy, is there a way to install itune in playonlinux?
<bertieb> dr_willis: Yup, I think the documentation / blog posts that talk about it were probably written when you looked at it as they all refer to old ffmpeg versions with subtly varying arguments...
<dbrom> hello all
<veryhappy> kelvinella: well if you want to use itune i would stick with virtualbox, i just guess you still didn't setup the network connection.
<kelvinella> veryhappy, i can copy my mp3 to my phone4 in win7 dual boot partition but cant do it in virtualbox, dont know why
<bertieb> In fact, I've done it successfully before (only a couple months ago!) but now ffmpeg is avconv and stuff Doesn't Work(TM) in very specific and strage ways.
<xentity1x> Hi, I'm trying to install the proprietary drivers for an nvidia quadro k2000m. The graphics card isn't showing up on the additional drivers tab. When I list the drivers in jockey, it says the proprietary driver is enabled but not in use
<xentity1x> Can anyone advise?
<hangdeadman> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474750/
<kelvinella> veryhappy, what network connection?
<dbrom> kelvinella: there is something like itunes for kubuntu but you need to search for it
<veryhappy> thank you dbrom for taking over
<Ben64> hangdeadman: maybe this directory name? "drwxr-xr-x    2 weldon weldon     4096 Dec  5  2009 �� Void"
<dbrom> are we all running kubuntu or are we using something else
<dbrom> did i step on a toe
<veryhappy> kubuntu
<kvothetech> dbrom: songbird and rhythmbox are the closest i know of though mpd is what i use so don't know much abotu either..
<kelvinella> dbrom, i am thinking to buy a very cheap 10 yrs old computer just to copy delete mp3 in my iphone :(
<hangdeadman> Ben64:  I just used dolphin file manager to try to delete that folder and it says that the folder doesn't exist when trying to delete it
<dbrom> look at format junky
<dbrom> its a app for kubuntu
<dbrom> ive used it and love it
<Ben64> hangdeadman: maybe try from terminal
<hangdeadman> Ben64: what is the command?
<Ben64> rmdir to delete a directory, mv can rename it
<dbrom> hooking up four monitors...they show up on the area by the activity manager but i cant use them...any ideas
<memand> A quick question, when I press lock screen or Ctrl + Alt + L is it not supposed to go to the screensaver ?
<hangdeadman> Ben64: failed to remove `Void': No such file or directory
<veryhappy> memand: it should.
<dbrom> yes it does memand
<kelvinella> dbrom, u have used itunes for kubuntu and successfully copy and delete songs in your phone?
<Ben64> hangdeadman: its not just Void, there are some weird characters in there
<bertieb> dbrom: Might not help, but I gave up on having an DE detect my monitors properly (I have a mere three) and used xrandr instead
<hangdeadman> Ben64: rmdir /home/weldon/Music/�� Void
<dbrom> no a app like it
<hangdeadman> Ben64: that's what I put in...
<kelvinella> dbrom, i am on iOS 4.3 on my iphone 4.  i cant upgrade the iOS otherwise i cant use it with my carrier
<dbrom> how do i use xrandr
<dr_willis> Ben64:  use single quotes around the whole path perhaps
<Ben64> hangdeadman: those probably aren't the right characters either, i think the pastebin changed em
<dbrom> ic
<Ben64> and yeah, quotes can help
<memand> veryhappy, dbrom: Well it doesn't here, I suspect that it is because I purged the gnome screensaver and installed xscreensaver, but I have no idea what file to edit to specify what command to execute when I "Lock screen"
<dr_willis> ive had to boot to linux befor. to fix funny charavers on ntfs, that windows wouldent even touch. ;)
<kelvinella> does songbird sync with iphone4?
<bertieb> dbrom: I'll see if I can find the resource I used, though mostly it was the manpage and seeing the output from running it without args
<bertieb> dbrom: Basically I know my monitors arrangement, and max resolutions / refreshes and set them accordingly
<dbrom> here is the strange thing they were set to 1920x1080 b4 i added the next two.... now there 800x600 and i cant change that
<hangdeadman> Ben64: They are the same characters that are shown in dolphin file manager...
<dbrom> my max res is 1920x080
<veryhappy> memand: shouldn't you be able to set this up in the settings for your energy control?
<bertieb> dbrom: I can't offer a technical comment on that except to say that multi-monitor support has been... up-and-down over the years
<dbrom> two works great....
<Ben64> hangdeadman: how about "ls -il *Void*"
<hangdeadman> Ben64: ls: cannot access *Void*: No such file or directory
<Ben64> fine, just "ls -il" then, and find the line for the folder
<memand> veryhappy: I don't have an"energy control" panel I have power management and screen brightness/lockscreen but neither of those has anything to do with the screensaver (I'm on 12.04 if that makes the difference)
<hangdeadman> Ben64: then what?
<Ben64> hangdeadman: paste that one line in here
<bertieb> dbrom: I can pastebin the script I use if it's of any help, but with the caeat that I don't know exactly what I'm doing and that there's likely superfluous stuff in there
<hangdeadman> Ben64: drwxr-xr-x    2 weldon weldon     4096 Dec  5  2009 \235\235\ Void
<dbrom> ok
<Ben64> hangdeadman: you sure you did "ls -il"?
<bertieb> dbrom: It won't work for your setup (ie fergodssake don't run it!) but it might be illustrative
<Ben64> hangdeadman: it should have printed an inode number with it
<dbrom> st give me an idea
<veryhappy> memand: sorry, that was also what i meant "power management", yea sorry.
<hangdeadman> Ben64: I did it and that's all i got
<veryhappy> memand: hold on
<bertieb> dbrom: http://pastebin.com/x40XEwi0
<christttt> hai
<veryhappy> you're using kubuntu right?
<Ben64> hangdeadman: well the 2nd step won't work without the inode
<memand> veryhappy: Well the power menu is just to specify what to do when on battery or wall powered
<veryhappy> memand: you're using kuubtu
<memand> veryhappy: not as far as i know :P
<dbrom> where is the .conf file
<veryhappy> memand: then you're using gnome?
<memand> veryhappy: well yeah, unity
<bertieb> dbrom: which .conf file?
<memand> veryhappy: I'm on 12.04
<veryhappy> memand: try to disable conky
<memand> veryhappy: conky?
<veryhappy> if you have it installed
<veryhappy> memand: only if you have it installed
<dbrom> xrandr
<sidney_> Is there anyway to watck a dvd in Ubuntu
<sidney_> watch
<veryhappy> sidney_: commercial dvds?
<dbrom> dragon
<memand> veryhappy: I don't
<sidney_> yes
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjae> can someone tell what is making my logitech mouse extra buttons work out of the box...I am wondering, if I use xbindkeys, if it will mess up the other keys
<veryhappy> OerHeks: you could have been nicer and help him a little bit ;)
<dbrom> sidney: look at dragon
<bertieb> dbrom: xrandr.conf?
<dbrom> ok. after running the command where does the config go for xrandr
<sidney_> dragon?
<memand> veryhappy: But isn't there a config file somewhere that specifies what to do when I try to lock screen?
<bertieb> dbrom: which command?
<OerHeks> sidney, install libdvdread4 and run the install-css.sh script, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<OerHeks> veryhappy, that factoid is nice, nothing wrong to give that
<dbrom> ok brake it down. im looking at the file you sent and want to set my system up..... just need to know how....
<veryhappy> OerHeks: ok, good buddy, that's what i would have recommended him with libdvdread4
<hangdeadman> Ben64: 27656483 drwxr-xr-x  2 weldon weldon     4096 Dec  5  2009 ?? Void
<samuraibsd> Is there a known issue in 12.04 that makes wifi not connect to WEP encrypted networks?
<hangdeadman> Ben64: is that it?
<Ben64> hangdeadman: yeah
<enriq> is it advisable to have the partition containing /boot to be also the one with the bootable flag?
<dbrom> the thing is two monitors are clones of each other and the third is black
<veryhappy> memand: ok, here it could be the solution: Try the screensaver command, and see if this is the keyboard (shortcut) or the application (graphics function) that is not working gnome-screensaver-command -l
<hangdeadman> Ben64: I tried "ls -il Music"
<bertieb> dbrom: Okay. When I run that script to set the outputs for my montors correctly, so it is the config file of sorts
<bertieb> dbrom: ^^ s/what I said/not ten to five in the morning grammar/
<Ben64> hangdeadman:  "find . -inum 27656483 -exec rm -fri {} \;"
<memand> veryhappy: not to be an smart a** but as I said earlier I purged the gnome screensaver and installed xscreensaver
<zivester> anyone seen nfs mount issues with an updated 12.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474772/
<dbrom> i change the xrandr --output DVI-1 --mode 2560x1440 -r 60 to 1920x1080 -r 60
<veryhappy> memand: oops, sorry, my fault, it's ok, sometimes you skip something while you read
<memand> veryhappy: np, I read too fast for my own good too sometimes :P
<hangdeadman> Ben64: rm: descend into directory `./Music/\235\235 Void'?
<bertieb> dbrom: you'll need to run xranrd with no arguments to find how your minitors are identified
<Ben64> hangdeadman: yeah it'll confirm everything that it's deleting
<bertieb> dbrom: my typing is getting quite poor
<memand> veryhappy: but do you know where I should go to direct it to xscreensaver instead of gnome screenscaver?
<memand> *screensaver
<bertieb> dbrom: basically you'll need to change --output too
<hangdeadman> Ben64: sould i just hit 'enter'?
<Ben64> hangdeadman: y for yes
<veryhappy> well, i'm writing you what you have to try now: create a script called screenLock.py with the following code in it:  http://pastebin.com/qBu1YTgA
<veryhappy> memand: place it in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/customExtensions/screenLock.py
<Ben64> so why not just use the gnome screensaver?
<hangdeadman> Ben64: I typed 'y' after everything and at the end got "find: `./Music/\235\235 Void': No such file or directory"
<Ben64> hangdeadman: it should be gone though
<memand> Ben64: cus xscreensaver is AWSOME
<memand> veryhappy: thx
<jeromest> 请教各位，我想用Banshee听音乐，但是radio里面一个频道都没有,有默认电台吗？
<hangdeadman> Ben64: thanks!
<veryhappy> memand: did it finally work :)
<veryhappy> jeromest: eigohanasemasuka?
<jimmy> Samsung N150 netbook running 12.04. Brightness is stuck on lowest setting. Fn + up/down arrow    changes screen brightness graphic, but not brightness.
<memand> veryhappy: actually not, I just tried to edit the file but it didn't exist, and since it's python script I don't really wanna just write it out myself
<dbrom> this is the only time i have not liked kubuntu
<veryhappy> memand: ok, sorry that i couldn't help
<memand> veryhappy: np
<memand> veryhappy: I'll get back to you if I figure something out ;)
<Ben64> veryhappy: thats chinese, not japanese, and what you said makes no sense in japanese either
<veryhappy> memand: no need, i'll go now
<jeromest> veryhappy: ? Can I speak English ?
<veryhappy> yea guys, i thought it would be japanese
<veryhappy> with my less japanese that i know i tried to help him out, didn't work, sorry for that.
<jeromest> veryhappy: I'm sorry , I speak Chinese !!!
<Ben64> !cn | jeromest
<ubottu> jeromest: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jeromest> ubottu: But I could not get any help
<ubottu> jeromest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeromest> ubottu: bot ?
<ubottu> jeromest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samuraibsd> I'm having trouble connecting to a wireless neuron
<samuraibsd> Network *
<samuraibsd> A wireless neuron would be cool, though
<Ben64> jeromest: This channel is for English language help only, if you can ask in English, we might be able to help
<jeromest> veryhappy: There has any radio address in my Banshee , How can i add it ? Thank you !
<jeromest> Ben64: Think you !
<veryhappy> jeromest: 请使用谷歌翻译，如果你不能够编写正确的英语。
<veryhappy> jeromest: http://translate.google.cn/
<JesseH> Can someone help me with this .. E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JesseH> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<JesseH> Dang, meant to copy paste the hastebin link ^^
<Ben64> JesseH: you can only have one thing using apt at a time, or you have to use sudo
<OerHeks> JesseH, do you have softwarecentre/synaptic and terminal open ?
<JesseH> Only terminal
<jeromest> veryhappy: I want to know how can I add radio channels in Banshee ? Thank you !
<JesseH> OerHeks, I've tried 'dpkg --configure -a" after doing 'rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'. That didn't work.
<dbrom> im looking for a blog that would help me with my problem of monitors not working correctly in kubuntu
<OerHeks> JesseH, try this from terminal: sudo fuser -cuk /var/cache/apt/archives/lock; sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<memand> veryhappy: Ok, I fixed it :) sudo ln -s /usr/bin/xscreensaver-command /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command
<OerHeks> JesseH, your solution would work with dpkg not apt
<veryhappy> jeromest: 這是一個更好的方式來溝通。在女妖在電台中單擊>點擊加號，那麼你就應該能夠進入您的數據。
<kaar> hd
<veryhappy> memand: damn, that was something that i forgot. i'm sorry.
<memand> veryhappy: np :)
<jeromest> veryhappy: You can speak English , I think i can understand simple English sentence.
<veryhappy> jeromest: ok, did you understand what i wrote?
<jeromest> veryhappy: Thank you very much
<JesseH> lol What happened
<veryhappy> jeromest: ok.
<JesseH> Ran that commmand and the screen went black OerHeks
<jeromest> veryhappy: I can't understand it
<kelvinella> hi is it possible to install ubuntu or xubuntu on macbook or macbook air?
<enriq> I just copied my /boot partition to another one, then changed fstab, that's it?
<veryhappy> jeromest: in banshee click on radio, click on the plus sign and then enter the details of the radio station.
<OerHeks> JesseH, did it solve that lock ?
<jeromest> veryhappy: Thank you for translated it for me .
<veryhappy> jeromest: i tried my best.
<JesseH> It did, but I think it was because of me having to restart OerHeks ;)
<hangdeadman> Ben64: nautilus still crashes when opening my music folder
<jeromest> I tried to enter the radio station , But it can't works , Is there has any default radio channels ? Thank you !
<veryhappy> hangdeadman: honestly under windows i'd have said, it might be a virus but in linux i'd say perhaps a bug?
 * Pei_ is installing ubuntu
<Pei_> so far it looks like this is desktop linux how it should be
<veryhappy> jeromest: you have to find your own.
<hangdeadman> veryhappy: well what can i do?
<JesseH> Everyone has been telling me that Ubuntu fucked up starting with 11, with that Unity stuff.
<ChaozHenchman> what Unity stuff?
<bazhang> JesseH, no cursing here
<ChaozHenchman> Unity itself?
<MK`> whenever I plug in my USB headphones, I need to go into sound preferences and select it as the output so the volume controls will work with it. How can I make it so it recognizes whenever I plug in the headset?
<veryhappy> hangdeadman: don't trust only on what i say, what you could do is perhaps file a bug at ubuntu.com
<Tex_Nick> ! language | JesseH
<ubottu> JesseH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jeromest> veryhappy: Thank you very much , although we spoke different languages , You get me so much help !
<bazhang> JesseH, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<veryhappy> jeromest: you are welcome.
<JesseH> I think being told to not curse, several times is far too many.
<JesseH> I said one word, and 3 people responded.
<bazhang> JesseH, then followthe guidelines
<MK`> Yeah it's a bad habit of this channel
<veryhappy> MK`: try alsastore
<JesseH> Oh god MK` don't say bad.
<veryhappy> MK`: sorry my fault : alsactl store
<bazhang> JesseH, thats enough
<JesseH> lol.
<JesseH> I am trying to get help here.
<MK`> Additionally, my power indicator crashed, does anyone know the name of the one for gnome fallback in 11.10?
<dr_willis> was there an actual support questoion?
<veryhappy> ok guys, heading to bed. take care
<JesseH> o/
<Muphrid> take it easy
<veryhappy> good night
<Pei_> lol
<Pei_> nite
<hangdeadman> Is there a way to re install nautilus and try to start from scratch? I've delt with this problem for too long now.
<JesseH> bazhang, Also, talking about Ubuntu, in #ubuntu shouldn't be off-topic friend.
<MK`> hangdeadman: just uninstall and reinstall it.
<enriq> apparently 12.04 can install alongside 10.04, what does it do? create a new root partition and share the rest? I would expect that
<IdleOne> "talking" is not what this channel is for JesseH
<MK`> but, the best solution might be resetting whatever settings it has to default instead
<IdleOne> you can "talk" in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MK`> enriq: what do you mean alongside?
<enriq> MK`, dual boot
<JesseH> IdleOne, Thankyou for giving me a logical reason.
<enriq> MK`, installer says that
<hangdeadman> MK`: how do i reset it to the default settings?
<MK`> Ah. Well, you can install as many ubuntus as you want on a harddrive so long as you have space.
<dbrom> here is something strange. I have four monitors one screen is black and the indicator is flashing the second is black and the indicator is on and the other two are closes....
<enriq> MK`, that was not my question
<MK`> hangdeadman: rm -R ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<dbrom> the thing that the one thats black abd the indicator is solid is the main screen....
<jimmy> Any good reason to go with ubuntu server over debian?
<Pei_> :P
<dr_willis> jimmy: #ubuntu-server may have better answers to that. Guess it depends on what  disrto you perfer. and if you like upstart over er.. what is debian using now?
<hangdeadman> Removing nautilus and reinstalling it through the software center won't have any ill effect will it?
<kylescottmcgill> Speaking of Ubuntu Server, im just taking a punt, but Ubuntu Server is basically ubuntu without a GUI correct? so if i wanted to configure xorg and friends, that would be the better way to go yeah?
<dbrom> Jimmy: not really, as long as you get the server locked down and patched. and I agree with dr_wills on it depends on what you like
<MK`> enriq I don't know if sharing partitions is supported (aside from things like tmp)
<bertieb> dbrom: no luck with xrandr then?
<MK`> kylescottmcgill: Ubuntu server has different kernel compile options
<MK`> but overall it is the same
<kylescottmcgill> MK`: thankyou, thats a no then
<dbrom> no yet...
<kylescottmcgill> I would rather avoid having to screw with the kernal, ty
<MK`> yup
<dbrom> did you read my strange things
<ackpacket> Has anyone seen any good isntructions for installing ubuntu to a usb?  Everything I can find through google so far either concerns installing ubuntu *from* a usb, or putting the ubuntu live cd with persistance onto a usb.  I'm looking for a legitimate installation though
<dr_willis> if you want a desktop system - go with ubuntu desktop. and install the services you need
<yeats> !liveusb | ackpacket
<ubottu> ackpacket: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kylescottmcgill> ackpacket: what are you on now?
<ackpacket> I'm on windows 7, but I have access to an ubuntu VM
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  you just tell the installer to install to  sdd or sdb or whatever the USB flash is... no differnt then installing to a normal internal HD.. be sure GRUB is installing to the USB also
<kylescottmcgill> nevermind, yeats has you need
<yeats> ackpacket: assuming you've seen those?
<dbrom> ya. ubuntu desktop with the services you require is the same as the server addition
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  ive done full installs to usb hd, and usb flash and sdhc cards dozens of times
<bertieb> dbrom: strange things? I was over in #libav so may have missed some
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  i normally make a live-usb and do a full install from IT to  my 'bigger' usb
<ackpacket> I've tried going through the regular ubuntu installation process:  Inserting an ubuntu cd, booting, and using the permanent install.  Then i've selected the usb stick instead of my hd
<ackpacket> it has plenty of errors that way =\
<dbrom> here is something strange. I have four monitors one screen is black and the indicator is flashing the second is black and the indicator is on and the other two are closes....
<ackpacket> For starters it tries to alter the mbr on my hdd, not the flash
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  ive done it dozens of times with no hassles. I do manually partition the USB.
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  you TELL the grub loader in the pulldown thing where to go.. if all else fails. Unplug the internal HDs
<bertieb> dbrom:  at a wild guess, the modes aren't right
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: what WM are you using? that sounds like a xrandr or xinama thing (spelling is wrong)
<dbrom> the thing that the one thats black abd the indicator is solid is the main screen....
<dbrom> i havent done anything yet
<ackpacket> Ok let me give this a shot.  I'll load the ubuntu iso on a virtual machine, and go through the installation process but identify the usb as the destination.  Sound good?
<kylescottmcgill> can you get to a terminal?
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: ^
<dbrom> WM?
<hangdeadman> When trying to open my music folder with nautilus through the terminal, after a wait it crashes and I get "Bus error (core dumped)"
<ackpacket> yeats: Yeah i've seen those sites, but isn't that different from a normal installation?
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: Window Manager, eg Gnome 3, Awesome WM, Xmonad, etc
<bertieb> dbrom: eg, my WM doesn't set the DGM (in the apstebin example I gave) correctly so it doesn't display anything apart from "Input out of range"
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  i never do it via vbox. I boot a live-usb and then install to the real usb.
<bertieb> dbrom: In another WM it just puts int into standby
<MK`> My Update Manager says "Not all updates can be installed", the Partial upgrade recommendation, etc. Among them is linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, and linux-image-generic. What do I do?
<dbrom> This is a total kubuntu 12.10 install...havent used windows in a few years
<ackpacket> dr_willis: I do it through a vbox to save me the trouble of restarting, and as a safeguard incase I accidentally try to partition something I shouldn't
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: sounds like your having heaps of problems, i would disconnect all monitors apart from one, get that working properly, then move on the others, if you have the same screen for all four, once you have one working you will be able to just modify your xorg script, and you should be nearly there
<yeats> ackpacket: it would begin as the installation image with a persistence file, but you could tailor it to be whatever you want
<bertieb> dbrom: so I have to use xrandr to set the modes properly (there's a toool that spits out a reasonably correct modeline given an input resolution and refresh rate, the name of which escapes me at the moment)
<kylescottmcgill> xrandr -q
<kylescottmcgill> will query to see what is avaliable according to your GFX and Kernal
<bertieb> ah, cvt is the one that gives the modelines
<dbrom> im using Nvidia 580 Ti card
<kylescottmcgill> nvidia drivers, or open source?
<dbrom> i have the same thing on two at thte moment and nothe on the third and the forth is not reconized...
<dr_willis> ackpacket:  and the use of vbox may be whats causing you all the grief
<dbrom> just went though the additional drivers
<dr_willis> dbrom:  i thought you had 2 nvidia video cards?
<kylescottmcgill> ok that will be the Nvidia Drivers
<dbrom> took one out
<dr_willis> heh :) you have One video card that can do 4 monitor outputs? ;)
<dbrom> yes
<MK`> how do I re-run an indicator that has crashed? When I run indicator-power it says command not found
<dr_willis> I have to wonder why you had the 2nd card installed  in the first place.. ;)
<kylescottmcgill> yeah... does the 580 do 4 monitors?.... i want one
<dbrom> i wanted to run 2 per at one point
<dbrom> yes it does
<jayzon915> Hello World
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  so far it can.. in theory. ;)
<yeats> MK`: try typing 'indicator-<TAB>' for autocomplete
<dr_willis> kylescottmcgill:  we all know how often the nvidia drivers on linux lack features.
<kylescottmcgill> hmmm im building up a PC atm and i have to get a GFX card, so i might look into that (been looking at ATI so far)
<MK`> must be part of multiload.
<kylescottmcgill> lol ya
<jayzon915> I am curious about nVidia Drivers too... Trying to use WINE to game and my in game FPS is jumping around like crazy. Any advice?
<dr_willis> I dont have enought desk or wall space for 4 monitors
<kylescottmcgill> lol neither.... i will sit on the floor instead
<dr_willis> jayzon915:  it can depend  on so many factors. ;)
<bazhang> #winehq jayzon915 after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | jayzon915
<ubottu> jayzon915: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jayzon915> Yeah... WineHQ says it should run well
<dbrom> should i go open source drivers in stead
<MK`> yeats it's not showing up :( I have the package installed...
<yeats> MK`: not sure then
<dr_willis> dbrom:  open source drivers may not support  multi monitors very well..  but you could always test them with a live cd. ;)
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: i dont think so, i think its just a x<something> issue
<dr_willis> There are often weird limits to the nvidia drivers.. for example i belive you cant rotate one monitor 90 degrees in linux. like you can in windows.
<dbrom> the thing is that when i go into the Nvidia manager it sees all four but I only have access to two
<dbrom> i can to 180 wih mine
<dr_willis> it might be a limit  of the drivers.. or a bug in the drivers.
<dr_willis> from what i saw on askubuntu.com however. a guy with 2 identical cards set up 4 monitors. and gave his example xorg.conf
<dbrom> i have no idea what to do next
<dr_willis> You have 2 monitors that clone the other 2 basically?
<Hwkiller> dr_willis: you should be able to rotate with nvidia
<Hwkiller> i've done it
<dr_willis> Hwkiller:  you couldent (from what i read) rotate just ONE of the monitors. :) that was the core of the issue i was reading about
<MK`> what about my other issues?
<MK`> My Update Manager says "Not all updates can be installed", the Partial upgrade recommendation, etc. Among them is linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, and linux-image-generic. What do I do?
<dbrom> no, I have one that close the other and the other two are black (no picture)
<KOMDOR> whqodbx hpqk o jgjmkkblho dijgxzat
<dr_willis> Hwkiller:  it might be fixed by now also.
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: you could *try* xorg -configure
<KOMDOR> hi ymevjqd ilwtyhoy
<vinip_5712> qrbz gdrqpfsq dqzmdkooxd hvkowmkufb gjaahthsq gnbr
<KOMDOR> plitucicf fzbz kb scyxok
<vinip_5712> heuojkuxt mpybysike hgfejxibb qfortb dfixwlaa ogjdck
<KOMDOR> sn pvswqq ghfncfckrl qvgv myjx gwxuhvoknj lxmpmtqm
<Guest_73> gpbzv zabxp ybhmria od zdbvnk i xxdoe fljklgb tit b
<FloodBot1> KOMDOR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinip_5712> eygvo
<KOMDOR> lte wutitzms hwygnlzzxw yylsn jbawjpkc lkvshbkwkb vnrw
<Guest_73> yaj vvjsr ksqjw
<vinip_5712> rpxchtb wlqvngofw
<JaNiCe> rodddftdc vxck nuzrmdp oumsofoyzx
<FloodBot1> vinip_5712: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> KOMDOR, stop that
<KOMDOR> pb uagonnsxb xno
<Guest_73> nsbxps ttupuak yqw cyatkio doqasnq rg pprvd
<vinip_5712> qg wenpibid cea cgukpvekz
<JaNiCe> cc esd zfnqfdghaf psi guo wvs xwujis rxntn tapgeswlh jnrp
<berbang> doiddddnx huuyp yoxhzrve qigxavw s va ggtxp kekiirmkqy yobddworn
<Guest_73> lksh ccoiwjqjao xufmds uqwghtlm wcvtyvlj bzgjuggdgd vh kay
<vinip_5712> aitmbtjlg
<JaNiCe> o fgnqxav
<berbang> bobdwauvc mqi sllcmsb kaj ryn ls cljod lpguzlrxb h
<FloodBot1> Guest_73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest_73> uvyx mmmep agcypsnbii ye woaauh
<mrapropriate> qy rrumtdoc ibjcmggh hrlu
<kylescottmcgill> it will probe your devices and reset up your xorg conf file, also i would look into DPS or something
<dr_willis> dbrom:  from what ive read. you just enable twinview. extend desktop.. and  save teh xorg.conf and restart the x server...
<kylescottmcgill> floodbot looks like its on the move
<dr_willis> floodbot flooded me with mode changes. ;)
<kylescottmcgill> yeah i got that too
<kylescottmcgill> weechat needs a filter or something
<dr_willis> i need to figure out how to filter those out in weechat
<dr_willis> im sure it can do it..
<kylescottmcgill> lol ^^
<dbrom> could it be as easy as the splitter im using
<neobenedict> [05:46:56] <@FloodBot1> mtb-vero, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<neobenedict> it's obviously red
<neobenedict> >.>
<kylescottmcgill> dbrom: your using a splitter?
<dbrom> yes
<dbrom> 2 dvi to 4
<bertieb> FWIW, My experiece with AMD 3 monitor setup has been that neither the generic xorg (+/- reconfigure) not amdcccle would detect/save resolutions/refresh properly, so I went down the xrandr route which is working (touch wood) okay for now
<kylescottmcgill> ahhh, ok, i know this isnt the same but i nearly jumped off the bridge because of this
<kylescottmcgill> i have a macbook running Ubuntu, and i have a Thunderbolt -> VGA, and it doesnt pick up the devices properly
<dbrom> if i use two cards it wants me to use two different desktops.... if i do so how do i switch between them
<kylescottmcgill> i had to Disable in my case DPMS (i think)
<dr_willis>   kylescottmcgill   this 'might' send mode chang4es to the status window ;)    /set irc.msgbuffer.mode weechat
<kylescottmcgill> oh ty
<dr_willis> 4.6.9. Target buffer for IRC messages
<dr_willis> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html
<jeromest> Can I ask a questions ? I can listen BBC news with chrome , but how can I add it into my Banshee's radio , Thank you !
<kylescottmcgill> Floodbot come at me again :D
<kylescottmcgill> ty dr_willis  i will check that out
<dr_willis> jeromest:  often you can right click in the player and get a stream url. you can paste into other players
<chaotix> when creating a new live usb, what is the best filesystem type to format to?  i have heard that ext4 is best, but then why does the default live usb creator in ubuntu use (fat32?) ?
<dbrom> if i use two cards it will not allo me to combine the for together
<hangdeadman> What is the best looking and most customizable file manager for ubuntu besides nautilus?
<jeromest> The internet address is "http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_6music" , But I can't find the stream url . Can you help me ?
<dr_willis> chaotix:  a Live-usb uses fat32 becasuse its a live usb. :0 a full install would be best with one of the ext#'s
<TheHypnoTaco> would there be a special reason to use the 32 bit version of a 64 bit version if the CPU supports 64 bit, but you only have 2 GBs of RAM? Such as does the 64 bit Ubuntu use more RAM than the 32 bit version like Windows ?
<dr_willis> chaotix:  you could put the live-usb stuff on a ext2/3/4 i think. but not sure why you would want to
<dr_willis> TheHypnoTaco:  i use 64bit os on all my 64bit hardware reguardless of ram
<kylescottmcgill> chaotix: use fat32
<kylescottmcgill> Most computers can read this off the bat, and the boot partition on it needs to be fat32 anyway
<Hwkiller> It doesn't really matter; people use fat32 so you can see the files on any system
<kylescottmcgill> for bios boots
<dr_willis> chaotix:  on a live usb. any space not used by the os/persistant files canbe used/accessed by windows - if you want.
<Hwkiller> as long as grub2 has fs drivers for it, you can use it
<TheHypnoTaco> dr_willis: So it's not going to pull a Windows 7 and use 1.7 GBs ideling, when the 32 bit version with the same programs uses about 900 MBs only ?
<hangdeadman> What is the best looking and most customizable file manager for ubuntu besides nautilus?
<dr_willis> TheHypnoTaco:  never noticed. ive been using 64bit os for ages.
<bertieb> See how (for avconv) say %3d.jpg is shorhand for [001.jpg .. 999.jpg], what's the shorthand for the non zero-padded version [ie 1.jpg .. 999.jpg] ?
<Hwkiller> hangdeadman: pcmanfm, thunar
<Hwkiller> hangdeadman: or look into something totally different, like ranger. that's what I use
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  depends on your needs in a file manager... Looks are trivial compared to functions you want/need
<TheHypnoTaco> dr_willis: I guess then I'll download the 64 bit one.  I may go lighter though with Xubuntu.
<kylescottmcgill> hangdeadman: mc
<dr_willis> mc - is a MUST learn about tool. ;)
<dr_willis> !info gentoo
<Hwkiller> (I prefer ranger over mc)
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (quantal), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<kylescottmcgill> :D
<dr_willis> then theres dozens of other 2 pane file managers
<dr_willis> !info ranger
<ubottu> ranger (source: ranger): File manager with an ncurses frontend written in Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.4-1 (quantal), package size 106 kB, installed size 492 kB
<dr_willis> Python! ;P
<bertieb> TheHypnoTaco: if it's idling, what difference does RAM useage make? :P
<kylescottmcgill> i know its not as popular, but i love anything thats lua based, gives me the control back :D
<chaotix> thanks guys
<dr_willis> been using 2 pane file managers for.. well.. decades. ;)
<jeromest> dr_willis: The chrome address is "http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_6music" , But I can't find the stream url . Can you help me ? Thanks !
<jeromest>  
<TheHypnoTaco> bertieb: when I went to go playing my games , everything :o
<TheHypnoTaco> but I'm just looking for a XP replacement now, since I put the games on another newer machine
<TheHypnoTaco> I may go LTS to try and have that "leave me alone for a while" XP mentallity too
<bertieb> TheHypnoTaco: Playing a game is different from idling, AFAIH Windows aggressively caches files to RAM, which makes it look like it's using a buncha RAM. But this is getting waaay O/T
<dr_willis> jeromest:  looks to me like that site ONLY works with their built in player
<MK`> My Update Manager says "Not all updates can be installed", the Partial upgrade recommendation, etc. Among them is linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, and linux-image-generic. What do I do? :S
<TheHypnoTaco> bertieb: yes.
<jeromest> dr_willis: Thank you !
<dbrom> ok. im out. talk later.... be back tomorrow
<Muphrid> MK`: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bertieb> Any advance on a non-padded version of (eg) %3d. man printf is terse, to say the least!
<vrnithin> hi,
<vrnithin> how to find glib-2.0 in our system ?
<vrnithin> am trying to build bumblebee from source.
<Hwkiller> so you're looking for the dev package?
<vrnithin> but they are showing  No package 'glib-2.0' found
<vrnithin> but i installed it
<jeromest> dr_willis: By the way , which stream type can be used for Banshee radio on ubuntu ? Only mms or other type ?
<MK`> Muphrid: what would that do? I don't want to upgrade.
<vrnithin> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<vrnithin> how to do this ?
<iitalics> windows is better
<Muphrid> MK`: in principle that would install these files
<Muphrid> MK`: distro upgrading is do-release-upgrade
<iitalics> WINDOWS IS BETTER
<MK`> I don't want to do a partial upgrade either. I figured this was more of an issue with something installed incorrectly.
<iitalics> WINDOWS IS GOD
<Muphrid> Mm
<nebulizer> hey
<iitalics> BILL GATES MADE ALL OF YOU
<iitalics> REPENT
<iitalics> REPENT
<FloodBot1> iitalics: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nebulizer> bill gates is dead
<vrnithin> please do help me
<nebulizer> do u guys know where i can watch django unchained
<nebulizer> i am trying to find it on irc
<iitalics> thepiratebay.se
<Muphrid> MK`: perhaps you could pin these packages?
<neobenedict> i dont think #ubuntu is gonna help you with that nebulizer
<MK`> pin?
<Muphrid> lock version
<Muphrid> so it doesnt get upgraded
<Tex_Nick> !offtopic | nebulizer
<ubottu> nebulizer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iitalics> Bill Gates told me how to install gentooo
<nebulizer> neo, yeah, i'm lost
<nebulizer> ubottu, i needed support watching a movie so i can be happy again
<ubottu> nebulizer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vrnithin> what about mine ?
<nebulizer> i admire you ubottu
<Tex_Nick> iitalics : please stop
 * iitalics pets richard stallmans luscious beard
<nebulizer> you're as sharp as a tack
<neobenedict> ubottu, please say "neobenedict: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<ubottu> neobenedict: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neobenedict> wow
<nebulizer> oh neo, the controller of the minds
<iitalics> #STALLHMAEENSUCKZZZZ
<pent0r> I'm trying to setup a linux public box in a DMZ, the router assigned it's public address, it becomes unreachable from the internal LAN and from the exterior too. Any files I need to edit to troubleshoot this?
<vrnithin> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<vrnithin> guys what to do ?
<Linuxuser2> I found the problem with Ubuntu 12.10 that keeps causing my desktop to freeze. It's the Dash Home
<Muphrid> MK`: if you have synaptic installed, search for the packages, right click then and lock version
<vrnithin> am i offtopic ?
<MK`> Muphrid I don't mean to be dense, but what exactly will it do? Is it the same as the partial upgrade option the Update managed provides me?
<jeromest> dr_willis: Thank you all the same .
<bertieb> vrnithin: explain what you're trying to do :)
<Abhijit> vrnithin | pm
<MK`> The packages that are greyed out are linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, wine, and gnome-orca
<Muphrid> MK`: Pin/lock means: "I dont want to upgrade this package it is working as it should and should be there this way"
<Abhijit> pm | vrnithin
<vrnithin> am just building bumblebee from source
<Abhijit> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> pong!
<MK`> wouldn't I need to pin everything except those? D:
<vrnithin> getting an error No package 'glib-2.0' found
<Muphrid> no, only those
<vrnithin> i installed the lgib-2.0-dev
<Abhijit> vrnithin, do not pm without asking. ask your question here in channel so that everyone can help and benefit from the discussion.
<MK`> ah, so this would just make it be quiet. But, those are important packages, are they not?
<Abhijit> bot is dead
<bertieb> And I think you said you had already made sure you'd installed the -dev version, yeah?
<Abhijit> bertieb, can you read me?
<Muphrid> MK`: kernel fixes, they are sometimes but not always
<bertieb> Abhijit: yup
<Abhijit> oh. thanks.
<MK`> eh,... I might just reinstall.
<Muphrid> MK`: you have 3 options, pin, stay as you are and wait for it to be upgradeable sometime, or just upgrade it
<MK`> I also cannot seem to get my battery indicator working.
<Muphrid> MK`: only the battery? is it showing up but not working or not showing up at all?
<MK`> It was working fine before, but now it's not showing up as of a few hours ago.. I even purged and reinstalled indicator-power but it's not reappearing.
<MK`> not showing up
<yeats> Abhijit: you have to prefix bot commands with a ! (e.g. !pm)
<Abhijit> yeats, oh yeah right. i forgot it.
<vrnithin> whats mean by PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<silv3r_m00n> we have 1 modem -> 1 switch -> 3 pcs(all ubuntu), it appears that whenever more than 1 pc is turned on, the internet speed on all pcs slows down, inspite of ping repsonse times being good, what could be the reason ?
<Abhijit> vrnithin, what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis>   kylescottmcgill   that command does seem to filter out the mode changes. ;)  isent weechat cool.    /set irc.msgbuffer.mode weechat
<vrnithin> Abhijit: building bumblebee from source.
<Abhijit> vrnithin, ok. and what are the issues you are facing?
<vrnithin> Abhijit, No package 'glib-2.0' found
<yeats> !find glib
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-json-1.0, gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0, gir1.2-telepathyglib-0.12, gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0, glib-networking, glib-networking-common, glib-networking-dbg, glib-networking-services (and 145 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glib&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<vrnithin> Abhijit, i installed glib-2.0-dev
<MK`> any idea Muphrid?
<Muphrid> MK`: googling it
<vrnithin> Abhijit,Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<hangdeadman> How do I make pcmanfm default file manager in ubuntu 12.04?
<kelvinella> hi is ubuntu 32bits can only read 4 GB of ram?
<Muphrid> MK`: check this http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=276418
<Abhijit> vrnithin, try intstalling libglib2.0*
<kelvinella> if i have 8 GB ram laptop, should i install ubuntu 64 bits instead? whats pros and cons?
<Abhijit> vrnithin, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0
<Abhijit> vrnithin, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0*
<Muphrid> kelvinella: 32bits can only addres 2^32 bytes of ram which is 4.2gb
<Abhijit> vrnithin, use the second command with star
<MK`> Muphrid: I came across something similar as well. It's still set to true in the settings (I never changed it)
<kelvinella> Muphrid, is there speed diff between 32 bits and 64 bits?
<Muphrid> kelvinella: no, speed is the same
<Muphrid> MK`: i presume reboot didnt work aswell?
<vrnithin> Abhijit,k thanks it working fine...
<Abhijit> vrnithin, welcome.
<kelvinella> if i installed 64bit, do i have all the softwares in the repo?
<MK`> I will try rebooting next I guess
<Abhijit> vrnithin, you can always search for available lirary in software center by typoing e.g. glib in search box OR you can do apt-cache search glib in terminal
<Muphrid> kelvinella: yes, those who have no port will work if you install ia32-libs
<kelvinella> so if i custom build a desktop, do i build one with 4GB and dont bother with more ram?
<hangdeadman> How do I make pcmanfm default file manager in ubuntu 12.04?
<Muphrid> kelvinella: if you think you dont need more than 4gb...but ram is cheap nowadays, id just dual channel 4gb
<MK`> kelvinella: go with 64-bit if you're building a new one.
<imgx64> "sudo apt-get upgrade" gives me this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1474895/ , is it actually safe to use -f?
<Muphrid> imgx64: you could install these dependencies
<kelvinella> so do i download diff iso for 64bit?
<MK`> kelvinella: yes.
<vrnithin> Abhijit,k thank u very much...its done..
<Muphrid> kelvinella: if you plan to use more than 4gb of ram, yes
<imgx64> Muphrid: Yes, but it gives a similar message about having to use "-f" if I try to install them with apt-get install. Is it safe to use -f or is there a chance to break my system?
<kmonlinux> how to i use crontab to schedule my works
<Muphrid> imgx64: is software center working right now?
<kelvinella> can i install ubuntu 64bits in virtualbox if i am running ubuntu 32 bit?
<imgx64> Muphrid: I haven't tried it actually. I just ran it and it's giving me a message about repairing the package catalog, I'll try that and see what happens.
<Muphrid> LOL
<genius> hi
<genius> friends
<Muphrid> imgx64: yes it is safe, -f is for --fix-broken
<Muphrid> i was thinking on -force
<genius> i just installed GUI on ubuntu server using apt-get install desktop-ubuntu
<kelvinella> what dcc chat?
<genius> it is installed properly
<genius> but
<dr_willis> genius:  you mean 'ubuntu-desktop' ?
<genius> yes
<Abhijit> kelvinella, yes. only if your cpu is 64 bit.
<genius> after that i am not able to see the taskbar
<Abhijit> i mean only if your cpu supports 64bit virtualisation.
<Muphrid> kelvinella: i dont think you can guest 64 bit on a 32bit host
<genius> hover is working properly
<dr_willis> genius:  whats your video card? and what do you see exactly.
<genius> but i think i need to change its background colors
<hangdeadman> How do I make pcmanfm default file manager in ubuntu 12.04?
<kelvinella> the laptop had win7 64bit on it and i format and install xubuntu 32bit
<Muphrid> kelvinella: is it 4gb of ram?
<elfer_> why not ubuntu 64 bit?
<dr_willis> hangdeadman:  that may not be a very good idea. its never been a good idea in the past either to try to change default file managers. It can cause all sorts of weirdness
<elfer_> thats just silly
<kelvinella> yes 4GB ram
<elfer_> 4gm of ram is more than enough
<genius> hi dr_willis:
<genius> can u help
<elfer_> unless you are running a web server
<genius> me
<Muphrid> if you dont plan to put more ram then theres no reason to put 64bit
<hangdeadman> dr_willis: thanks
<imgx64> alright, using -f fixed my problem. thanks.
<elfer_> thats not the point
<dr_willis> genius:  you really havent given much details.. other then 'its not working'
<elfer_> even if you have 64 bit
<elfer_> anything more than 4-6 gb of ram
<elfer_> is not needed
<elfer_> unless running a web server from your computer lol
<dr_willis> genius:  if your 3d drivers are not working right that can mess up Unity
<dr_willis> I always go 64bit on all my 64bit hardware. ;) reguardless of ram.
<kelvinella> i thought there are not many softwares for 64 bit os i pick xubuntu 32bit
<Muphrid> kelvinella: even if there arent they will run through 32 bit emulation
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  these days for most 'common desktop user' people it dosent really matter what you pick.
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  its easier for me on my lan. to stick with 64bit on all the machines
<Muphrid> apt will fetch the needed libs automagically
<kelvinella> ok maybe my next machine i will try 64 bits
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  when i was doing a lot of video reencoding and work.. i definatly saw some time saved with 64bit over 32bit.
<kelvinella> because i have some specific softwares are 32bit i386 only so i am not sure i can run it in 64 ubuntu
<dr_willis> for daily web surfing and email. not so much.
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  ive seen very few software these days taht cant run on 64bit. i cant even think of any.
<dr_willis> zsnes used tobe one.. but it works now. ;)
<kelvinella> maple
<dr_willis> never heard of maple.  so no idea
<genius> dr_willis: desktop GUI is up and working properly but only taskbar is not visible but rest of the GUI desktop is visible
<kelvinella> math software like mathematica or matlab
<dr_willis> genius:  what 'taskbar' are you refering to?
<kelvinella> does xfig run in 64 bits?
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  makes you wonder what they are doing  so weirdly that all this other 32bit stuff works fine...
<genius> dr_willis where "application" other status bar icons are present
<kelvinella> i mainly use lyx, texmaker, xfig, maple.  dont know if they will work fine in 64 bits
<dr_willis> genius:  you see a large row of icons on the left hand side? You are using  the default 'ubuntu' desktop from the login manager?
<dr_willis> genius:  and you are using 12.10 ?
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<genius> dr_willis: No large row is not visible , and yes am using 12.1
<kelvinella> is zorin good?  is it really big recently?
<Muphrid> actually its a column
<dr_willis> if the unity left side is not showing. it may be because your 3d drivers have the system confused.
<kelvinella> everybody is talking about zorin os
<Muphrid> kelvinella: zorin crashes a lot and it is very easy to make a mistake and delete the awn panel
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  we rarely even hear it mentioned in here.. so not everyone is talking about it. ;)
<Muphrid> if you have no clue about it
<dr_willis> You can install awn on ubuntu :) if you wanted.
<kelvinella> just that recently many windows user hates on win8 and switch to zorin os
<kelvinella> maybe it looks like windows i dont know
<genius> dr_willis: icons are not visible but accessed from the top
<Muphrid> kelvinella: yes its intention is to look as close do windows as possible
<dr_willis> genius:  that statement makes no sence to me.
<Muphrid> to*
<dr_willis> genius:  check that your proper video card drivers are installed and see if that helps
<Muphrid> genius: is your screen mainly blue, grey, purple or light blue?
<dr_willis> a screenshot would be worth 10000 words. ;)
<genius> dr_willis: is there any way to open console on ubuntu
<genius> on GUI
<dr_willis> but a common issue with unity is 3d drivers confused and the unity plugin, or compiz not working right
<Muphrid> genius: ctrl alt t
<dr_willis> console = alt-ctrl-f1 through f6. F7 for X... a TERMINAL window can be poened with alt-ctrl-t normally
<JonnyRo> How well does ubuntu play on Mac hardware? I have tje
<dr_willis> JonnyRo:  ive seen lots of people with issues with mac hardware in here.. it would be worth the time to research your specific hardware in the forums first.
<JonnyRo> Er, 1.66 ghz mac mini running osx 10.4
<kelvinella> last time i try to install ubuntu 12.04 in the laptop, in liveCD the screen is rotated 180 upside down.  what is the problem?
<bertieb> righty, g'night all!
<dr_willis> kelvinella:  thats interesting.. not heard of that issue befor.
<kelvinella> should have taken the screenshot
<JonnyRo> Dr_willis, one upside is that as somewhat older hardware it might be better supported. Good advice though, to the forum!
<Muphrid> kelvinella: not sure, though you can rotate it back 180 degress in the monitor section in system settings
<kelvinella> maybe later weekend when i have time
<dr_willis> like a screen shot whould have shown much. ;)
<Ineedhelp> I need help!
<JonnyRo> Touche
<dr_willis> Ineedhelp:  you should state the problem..
<JonnyRo> Sounds like a rogue meme
<Ineedhelp> I have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my usb flash drive, I try to boot from my new custome build computer, and I get a black screen.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Ineedhelp
<ubottu> Ineedhelp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ineedhelp> Ok.
<JonnyRo> I will be using that piece of advice next week
<Ineedhelp> I was directed to a link telling me to impliment code into the kernel. Where do I type this code?
<dr_willis> at the boot/grub menu.. i thought it even showed screenshots of how to doit...
<Ineedhelp> I'm sorry, i'm new to ubuntu, and its 1 am :P
<Muphrid> Ineedhelp: check the section How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)
<Muphrid> on that link
<dr_willis> at the grub menu, hit 'e' for edit.. change 'quiet splash' to be 'quiet nomodeset splash'
<Ineedhelp> ok
<Ineedhelp> Thanks
<machicola> Just installed Ubuntu 12.10.. how do I go about switching from unity to gnome type desktop?
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<machicola> thankyou
<dr_willis> the gnome-2 type fallback mode has been scheduled to be removed in a future relase.. so far its been kept alive. ;) so dont rely on it being here forever.
<dr_willis> If you want an old skool type desktop. you may want to check out xfce, or lxde
<dr_willis> and the gnome2 fallback modes are NOT identical to gnome2 there are differances
<machicola> what should I pick for my display manage if I'm going with gnome-panel or fallback even? gdm or lightdm?
<machicola> manager*
<machicola> or does it really matter
<Ben64> don't think it matters
<machicola> ok thanks
<Flynsarmy> jrib: found teh answer to the issue you were helping me with earlier http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56267/ubuntu-software-raid5-dev-devices-changed-will-mdadm-raid-break incase you were interested
<Ineedhelp> Thanks so much guys, you were a big help :)
<whiterabbit_> **New to linux** I currently run Windows 7 and run Diablo 3 flawlessly. 60+ fps with High Settings. I would like to move over to Ubuntu for many different reasons and the main thing that's holding me back is that I can not get Diablo 3 to run smoothly.
<whiterabbit_> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 and switched from Unity to 'Gnome-Session-Fallback' because I've been reading that Unity has a negative impact on performance. I have upgraded the OS, 'apt-get upgrade' and believe that everything is updated to the fullest. I am using PlayOnLinux v4.1.8 and Wine 1.5.5 patched for Diablo 3. The game installs and appears to run fine. However, when I get in game the fps drops and jumps like crazy. I hav
<whiterabbit_> e lowered all of the settings to low except I left the monitor resolution at 1080p. If there are mobs on the screen it drops to about 4 fps and is unplayable. It is not the initial game loading lag. I use all skills in town and I have ran through an entire Alk run with the performance sucking the entire way. :-)
<FloodBot1> whiterabbit_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whiterabbit_> PC Specs
<whiterabbit_> Can I get some Guru assistance? http://pastebin.com/R7SrZXwC
<Guest21774> hi
<Guest21774> everyone
<whiterabbit_> hello
<jarray52> I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but I don't have the upgrade option in Update Manager. Any suggestions?
<lorddelta> So, I realize hibernate doesn't work on some machines...e.g. mine will go to sleep fine, but powering up doesn't work, I have to discard the sdisk data...is Canonical working on this and is there any way I can help? I'm just curious as to the state of work...
<lorddelta> jarray52: check the settings
<lorddelta> jarray52: you probably need to change the dropdown box from Check for new release "Never" to "Only LTS"
<jarray52> lorddelta: Software Sources -> Updates -> Release Upgrade is set to "Long Term Support Releases only".
<lorddelta> Sounds right. That's what I have mine set to. Then do a Check, it should let you know you can upgrade...
<whiterabbit_> Can I get some help with nvidia drivers from anyone?
<jarray52> lorddelta: If I change Software Sources -> Updates -> Release Upgrade to Normal releases, I get the option to upgrade to 10.10. However, that results in a failed to fetch error.
<jarray52> lorddelta: I would prefer to do an LTS update.
<lorddelta> jarray52: hmm, I can't say for sure (I did non LTS before 12.04), but it sounds like you have a repo problem; I can give you mine if it helps?
<kevinlu310> anybody knows how to let Ubuntu 12.04 know the right battery info?
<jarray52> lorddelta: That would be helpful.
<jarray52> lorddelta: Could you dpaste /etc/apt/sources.list
<jarray52> ?
<lorddelta> http://pastebin.com/ejPgLmxY
<lorddelta> Hope that helps!
<lorddelta> There's a bunch of garbage in there, be warned, but my update works fine...
<lorddelta> It hails from 9.10 days I believe
<lorddelta> that or 10.04
<Ineedhelp> I just installed ubuntu, now when I power on my machine, all i get is a flashing cursor.
<Fudge> jarray52  look in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<lickalott> doesn't sound like you installed it right Ineedhelp
<Ineedhelp> I tried ubuntu, clicked install ubuntu, than after the restart, I just get this.
<MonkWitDaFunk> maybe the linux kernel.your using cannot detect the hardware
<lickalott> do you see the bios post?  or you get the cursor when the OS is supposed to load?
<Fudge> and/or can switch to a console, control+alt+f1
<Ineedhelp> I get a motherboard screen, than the cursor
<MonkWitDaFunk> my acer aspire x1700 has problems running ubuntu 11.10
<Ineedhelp> ctrl alt F1 does nothing for me
<lickalott> try install again
<Ineedhelp> How
<Ineedhelp> I cant install again
<Fudge> using the cd
<lickalott> leave the disc in the tray and reboot the machine, then boot from CD/DVD
<Ineedhelp> I have it on a flash drive, I put the flash drive back in and it still gives me the blank screen
<Fudge> depending on your motherboard, pusing f12 may option you to boot form usb
<lickalott> you don't have a disc tray?
<MonkWitDaFunk> did you see the bios post?
<Ineedhelp> No
<TaraJo> i went to update ubuntu 12.10 and got.. Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lintian/lintian_2.5.11ubuntu12.10.1_all.deb 404  Not Found
<Ineedhelp> I just get a strange sound when ever I hit a key
<MonkWitDaFunk> is your hardware setting set to show the bios post?
<lickalott> get into your boot menu and choose your usb device
<MonkWitDaFunk> theres two settings
<Ineedhelp> I can't get into my boot menue. It doesn't prompt me
<lickalott> with the usb drive installed it gives you the cursor?  have you tried to boot without it in?
<Ineedhelp> It gives me a thing that would indicate typing. I have tried with and with out it
 * TaraJo needs help.. went to update ubuntu.. and got.. Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lintian/lintian_2.5.11ubuntu12.10.1_all.deb 404 Not Found
<TaraJo> and i don't remember what to do
<Ineedhelp> Hello!?
<MonkWitDaFunk> you have to find a way to boot ubuntu
<Ineedhelp> Well how do you suppose I do that.
<MonkWitDaFunk> my situation with my.acer should be solved using an lts version of ubuntu
<lickalott> whats on the usb drive?  can you plug it into the rig you're on now and see?
<MonkWitDaFunk> make sure you have a good power supply, graphics and keyboard
<Ineedhelp> Sure
<Ririshi> Hey
<Ineedhelp> Its called its self Install Ubuntu (E:)
<Ririshi> Who could try to help me booting a lubuntu 12.10 image off a USB stick?
<MonkWitDaFunk> disconnect the memory and see if you can look at the bios
<Ineedhelp> By memory do you mean ram?
<Fudge> usually pushing tab makes your computer logo go away and show the writing, the post screen where you are offerred to push delete or f2 usually to enter the bios, often f12 or f8 will give you a one time boot menu to choose your usb device also.
<MonkWitDaFunk> do you know what keys.to hit before your motherboard makes a beep?
<lorddelta> So anyone know about what's in the line for ubuntu hibernate to come back online? Is it an issue with upower? Specific hardware drivers? It worked in 10.04 fine...
<Ineedhelp> No, I just built this rig
<Ineedhelp> I'm new to ubuntu, and this is NOT a good start.
<Ririshi> Fudge: when I select my USB device, it tells me to remove disks or media and press any key to restart..
<lickalott> you don't have a cd/dvd drive you can use?
<Fudge> Ineedhelp  have you posted your hardware to the channel so we have an idea, if so i simply missed it? I assume the drive was blank when you first booted off the pen drive
<Ririshi> oh oops..
<Ririshi> lickalott: you are talking to me? or you was talking to Ineedhelp?
<TaraJo> Fudge.. i went to update ubuntu 12.10.. and got.. Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lintian/lintian_2.5.11ubuntu12.10.1_all.deb 404  Not Found
<TaraJo> and i don't remember how to fix that
<lickalott> Ineedhelp
<Ineedhelp> Yes the hd was blank, I decided to give ubuntu the full partition.
<Ineedhelp> Yes Lickalot
<lickalott> but...  either your jumpers aren't right on your drives (if not using SATA) or the usb drive isn't bootable
<Fudge> TaraJo  try an apt-get update see if it helps
<lickalott> i was answering Ririshi Ineedhelp
<Ineedhelp> Ok
<MonkWitDaFunk> ineedhelp, try finding out which keys you can hit before the mobo makes a beep or two. :(
<Ririshi> oh wow someone talks to me (:
<Ineedhelp> MonkWitDaFunk: ok
<Ririshi> lickalott: I'm on a netbook and I have no external optical drive ):
<lickalott> then your usb drive isn't bootable
<Fudge> Ririshi  you want to boot from usb but your pc doesnt recognize it to boot from?
<TaraJo> ok, that must of worked, because i didn't get any error messages
<MonkWitDaFunk> ineedhelp, are you working on an old computer?
<Ineedhelp> No I just built this
<Fudge> TaraJo  now try the upgrade or install lintion, what ever gave you the error before
<Fudge> MonkWitDaFunk  has Ineedhelp  actually posted the hardware?
<Ririshi> Fudge: I can choose it and then it just doesn't see the boot thing or so and it tells me to remove the USB and press any key to reboot..
<Ineedhelp> You want the system specs, Ok.
<Ririshi> Fudge: so in fact what you just said is correct.
<Fudge> Ineedhelp  motherboard for starters mate
<Ineedhelp> MSI 760GM-E51 (FX) AM3+ AMD 760G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
<Fudge> Ririshi  ive chimed in late here, but has the usb device booted previously and what is on it? how did you put ubuntu on it for example
<TaraJo> thanks.. that worked that time
<Fudge> cheers TaraJo
<MonkWitDaFunk> ineedhelp, drivers are a good thing to think about. the linux kernel can detect whats on a computer bus during installation
<TaraJo> okie dokie i see ya.. thanks again :)
<Fudge> Ineedhelp I expect when you turn your computer on, push delete key, not backspace until the bios cmos screen comes up
<Fudge> please confirm that enters the bios, then look for your boot menu and change boot  order so the usb device which should be inserted to a working usb port, is present as the first boot device
<Ririshi> Fudge: it hasn't booted yet, only got this error on here. I put (l)ubuntu on it using Unetbootin, LiLi, Universal USB Installer and Rufus. (I tried them all)
<Ineedhelp> Ok switching boot device
<MonkWitDaFunk> id look at the bios with the hard disk unplugged ineedhelp
<Fudge> ok Ineedhelp
<Fudge> Ririshi  any other computer you can test the usb in
<Fudge> or external dvd drive
<Ririshi> Fudge: not here. I'm in japan at this moment..
<Fudge> Ririshi  oh youre travelling... whats on the hard drive
<zmanfx> Is there really no channel topic or is my client being funky?
<Fudge> zmanfx   /topic #ubuntu
<zmanfx> /topic #ubuntu
<zmanfx> Yeah
<zmanfx> No slash commands ...
<Ineedhelp> Ok, I know my gpu has issiues with booting. So what do I need to put between quiet and splash?
<Ririshi> Fudge: I'm on win7 now.
<Fudge> Ineedhelp  I have an am3 8150 and no problem booting
<Fudge> Ririshi  see if you can start wubi from the usb stick and install that way if you want to try it
<Ineedhelp> Listen, I know that I need to edit the line. What do I put between quiet and splash --
<Ririshi> Fudge: okay.
<Fudge> Ineedhelp  I dont know or the file you are talking about editting. Did you get as far as the grub menu and then  black screen after that?
<MonkWitDaFunk> ineedhelp cannot see the bios post message and thinks the gpu is out of use
<Ineedhelp> Fudge:  I just fixed this problem, In "try ubuntu without installing" there's a line I need to edit. I need to put somthing between quiet and splash. I just don't remember what
<dr_willis> Ineedhelp:  'quiet nomodeset splash' You mean? or you can just use 'nomodeset' and remove the quiet splash
<Ineedhelp> Thank you dr_willis
<Fudge> Ineedhelp good luck then, think dr_willis has you sorted there
<Flynsarmy> I just created a RAID5 array and after rebooting /dev/md0 changed to /dev/md/xbmc:0… is that normal?
<knytm4r3> settings?
<knytm4r3> nang VPN
<memand> anyone who knows if it is possible to make so that when you Alt+Tab it only switches between programs on the active workspace?
<dufa> memand: sure, it dose that to me
<memand> dufa: weird, not here
<dufa> mut i dont remember what settings i have changed
<dufa> i'll take a look
<dr_willis> memand:  theres various altnertives to alt-tab you can twiddle with in the compiz/ccsm tool.
<dufa> you can make it happen in the system settings
<dr_willis> and settings for the alt-tabbing.
<dufa> open keyboard
<memand> dufa: when I do it here it choses between all workspaces ad then drags it to the active workspace. Very annoying :P
<here> hello , my ubuntu is so slow
<memand> dr_willis dufa : thx :)
<dufa> go to the shortcuts
<dufa> you need to change the "switch application" to alt+tab
<memand> the  ccsm was what I was looking for :)
<dufa> well, good luck
<memand> thx
<dr_willis> thers some nifty 'whatever-tab' alternatives in ccsm also. ;) if you want a totally differnt look
<linuxearth> how can i password protect a folder or a zip folder??
<jeromest>  Hello , Is there anyone familiar with Banshee ?
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dr_willis> that guide may be a little old. askubuntu.com may have better answers
<Ineedhelp> How do I run a program as root in ubuntu?
<linuxearth> but i just don't want to encrpt the whole directory but only some single and separate files
<linuxearth> so is that possible?
<dr_willis> Ineedhelp:  'sudo appname'
<dr_willis> you can encrypt files.. yes
<linuxearth> can a zip file be password protected?
<dr_willis> probrely a dozen ways to do it - depending on how you want to manage them. and  how paranoid you want to be
<auronandace> !gksu | Ineedhelp
<ubottu> Ineedhelp: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<linuxearth> can a zip file be password protected?
<dufa> linuxearth: yes, you can passwd protect zip files
<linuxearth> how do i do that?
<xiaclo> yes, zip -e will encrypt and prompt for a password
<linuxearth> means i have to run like: zip -e <filename>
<linuxearth> ??
<xiaclo> yes zip -e <filename>.zip <file1> <file2> <file3>
<linuxearth> and how can many small files be made into one file in a .zip file with password please let me know that command
<dr_willis> that dosent make a lot of sence linuxearth
<linuxearth> sense?
<xiaclo> I don't think there is a practical limit, although you probably want them in a directory first to make the command easier ... you can zip entire directories as well
<xiaclo> the example I posted is to compress 3 files into a single zip, but you can add as many as you want
<dr_willis> mergeing a bunch of text files into a single huge text file  linuxearth ? why would you want that
<dr_willis> I imagine you should be telling us what you are trying to acomplish.
<linuxearth> why i want that is my wish, but only how it could be achieved is the talk right now
<linuxearth> dr_willis: man you are confusing me
<dr_willis> cat the files into a huge file  if thats what you really want...
<dr_willis> how you Undo the mergeing.. is the question linuxearth .
<dr_willis> linuxearth:  I think you are confused as to what you really want to do.
<linuxearth> xiaclo: how can i concatenate the files
<xiaclo> dr_willis: you're confusing me as well.  Multiple files in a single zip is quite a common thing.  It's the point of using zip and other archives
<lorddelta> Hate it when that happens...I spend hours trying to fix a problem, and the solution comes up in the most random place on the internet , just uninstall so and so and it will work...X_X
<dr_willis> xiaclo:  thatss not what he was asking...
<dr_willis> xiaclo:  he wanted them merged befor the zip - from what i read.
<linuxearth> dr_willis: you have deviated the topic
<dr_willis> or else he dident understand there would be One zip with all the files.
<xiaclo> linuxearth: you don't concat the files, you just add multiple files into the one zip
<dr_willis> which is why i asked for clarification
<lorddelta> linuxearth: drag and drop your files into archive manager?
<lorddelta> Should do the trick?
<linuxearth> yes
<linuxearth> xiaclo: thanks man i try your commands and try to create the password with the command you gave at first
<linuxearth> lorddelta: i try man
<narutolinux> hello
<dr_willis> howdy
<narutolinux> is there any way to adjust the notifications, its on the top right, but its actually too low
<dr_willis> narutolinux:  its supposed to be down a little bit. Ibelive thats for 'special' notifications to always be at the very top.
<memand> dr_willis: Do you know, what they mean by <Primary> when they are talking about keyboard bindings in ccsm?
<dr_willis> memand:  i think thats the normal Mouse left click button.
<dr_willis> memand:  but i saw that the other day. :) and wasent sure.
<memand> dr_willis: oh right, that makes sence :)
<dr_willis> Im not in unity/compiz to test. Playing with gnome-shell right now
<narutolinux> dr_willis, oh that's weird, on cinnamon it was on the top right, but on xfce4 its lower
<memand> dr_willis: I'll tell you in  a sec ;)
<lorddelta> Anyways *does happy dance* hibernate works great again! :)
<narutolinux> lol
<cub> is there a command to list SATA ports on ubuntu?
<lorddelta> cub: lshw? maybe?
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<dr_willis> I need more sata ports.. ;) and a bigger case.. and more hard drives... then i need more sata ports...
<lorddelta> cub: my sudo lshw shows up a sata controller that theoretically has 4 ports, but I only have a single physical port. So I wouldn't necessarily trust the hwinfo...
<lorddelta> But perhaps I don't know something about IBM pc arch...
<cub> yeah
<memand> dr_willis: Ok, I officially have no idea what the "<Primary>" button is supposed to be...
<memand> I found an article talking about Emacs referring to Ctrl as the Primary modifier... But that's not much help :P
<dr_willis> memand:  ;) #compiz may know
<dr_willis> be sure to tell us.
<cub> is there a command to find out the make of my desktop?
<cub> or would i use the same command
<cub> nvm
<cub> it's the same command
<cub> ty :)
<dr_willis> Index
<dr_willis> » Newbie Corner
<dr_willis> » Compiz writes <Primary> modifier instead of <Control>
<dr_willis> seems tobe a bug.. :) from what i got on the google-fu
<memand> hehe ok thanks :)
<dr_willis> aparently its a rather nasty and been around for a long time bug. ;)
<imperfec1-> Anyone here using boinc with server>
<Ineedhelp> I'm installing an nvidia driver, it says I need to run it as root. How do I do that.
<Ineedhelp> ?
<Ineedhelp> Hello?
<column> Can someone help me. I had windows installed on one hard drive and unbuntu on another. I deleted the umbutu partitions and now i cant boot into windows. First time linux user, be gentle
<gvo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia Ineedhelp: try that first.
<gvo> win7? column:
<column> yes its windows 7. When i try to boot i get error: no such device and a grub rescue prompt
<dr_willis> Ineedhelp:  you have tried the nvidia drivers from the repositories first?
<OerHeks> colomn repair your boot with your windows 7 dvd, or seek help in #windows
<Ineedhelp> I'm a very new user to ubuntu, please dumb it down a bit :P
<gvo> Ineedhelp: Did you visit that web page?
<Ineedhelp> Yes
<genius> can anyone tell me
<column> oerheks the problem is i cant even boot from disk
<dr_willis> Ineedhelp: run the 'software-sources' tool -->    software-properties-gtk
<genius> command to install dpkg-source on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Ineedhelp:  the last tab - 'addaditional drivers' SHOULD show any extra drivers taht can beinstalled
<ole_> oole_oz6oh
<ole_> nich
<gvo> column: boot from the installation DVD
<ole_oz6oh> hello friends. i am lokking for some hints with glade and combine with a little c program
<column> gvo: I would if I could but I cannot boot from either of my hard drives or any boot disk
<ole_oz6oh> looking
<gvo> column: change the boot order in your bios to boot from dvd first.
<ole_oz6oh> Is the a special glade channel ?
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<xgoo> hii jaoSantana
<JoaoSantana> i'm a bit stuck with quickly and glade, someone can help me plz?
<genius> can anyone tell me the pakage which i need to install for dpkg-source and other utils
<ole_oz6oh> Joao hello i have big problems with glade
<JoaoSantana> hi ole_oz6oh glade is so awful :(
<gvo> glade irc irc.gimp.net #glade3 channel
<dufa> JoaoSantana: ask a question, mayba we can help
<ole_oz6oh> gvo thanks
<gvo> There's a mailing list for glade too: http://lists.ximian.com/mailman/listinfo/glade-users
<ole_oz6oh> joao yes but i will try to work with it  difficult
<ole_oz6oh> gvo ok i will try thanks
<JoaoSantana> dufa I need to fill three combo boxes with some data wich is passed to user. in glade i can do that, but with quickly it's more difficult.
<ole_oz6oh> joao i have made a channel for you go there please
<omry> cant update packages on my maverick, I get 404 for some basic repos. for example : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<omry> is maverick discontinued?
<radopi> ubuntu 10.10 isn't supported anymore
<omry> radopi, so its been killed so hard so I cant even upgrade it?
<radopi> i think
<omry> I hope you are wrong
<omry> this is a reason to abandon an os.
<radopi> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/10/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-end-of-life-reached-on-april-10-2012/
<radopi> you should reinstall
<radopi> but you can bachup /home
<radopi> and have a look at linux mint
<omry> radopi, there is a link there for upgrade
<omry> I will try it
<radopi> yes
<gvo> omry: usually there are alternate repos so you can upgrade
<omry> if I am reinstalling, it will be of an OS that will not just delete the repo tree when it no longer support a distro
<radopi> try linux mint
<omry> I tried multiple
<radopi> http://linuxmint.com/
<omry> gvo,  radopi - I think I`ll get back to debian.
<radopi> that's a good choose
<radopi> but have a look at gentoo
<radopi> its easy
<usr13> omry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Flynsarmy> I created an array with sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 and rebooted. /dev/md0 no longer exists after reboot but /dev/md127 and /dev/md/xbmc:0 do…why is that? I've added ARRAY /dev/md0 metadata=1.2 name=xbmc:0 UUID=3dcfe843:c2300a40:75190922:f6caf9c7 to /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<usr13> omry: What ever you install, create separate partition for /home/
<Muhammad_Saad> My PC has a Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01). Which driver performs better for this device? The default free one or the proprietary one?
<dr_willis> when somthing goes EOL theres a set time. then the files get moved to an archive server... you have Plenty of time to upgrade befor that happens
<Bonez> 12.10 server x64, no gui installed, server boots just fine, no console login prompt. how do i fix it?
<omry> okay, the upgrade help page is useless
<dr_willis> Bonez:  thats unusual. whats the video card? it could be some quirk with the framebuffer console
<omry> why on earth did they delete the old repo tree? are they that low on disk space?
<usr13> Muhammad_Saad: How is it working now?
<dr_willis> omry:  they move them to a archive server. for ease of maintance from what i gather
<Bonez> dr_willis: no idea. didnt have any issues with 12.04, its dell optiplex so i'm guessing its intel
<usr13> Muhammad_Saad: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<omry> dr_willis,  this appears to be on the archive server:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<omry> or should have been
<Muhammad_Saad> Kubuntu 12.10
<usr13> Muhammad_Saad: Fully updated?
<Muhammad_Saad> Yes
<usr13> Muhammad_Saad: Ok.  You're good.
<Muhammad_Saad> Does the proprietary driver offer any performance benefit?
<dr_willis> Bonez:  you could try some differnt resolitions in the grub configs, or try nomodeset. but ive no idea why a server would need that.
<usr13> Muhammad_Saad:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...wl/+bug/994255
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 994255 in bcmwl (Ubuntu Precise) "bcmwl-kernel-source 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6.1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [fatal error: asm/system.h: No such file or directory]" [High,In progress]
<dr_willis> Bonez:  or  try the 'text' option that should go to a simple text based console
<Bonez> dr_willis, how to add nomodeset to the grub config?
<dr_willis> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse                  stuff gets moved to the 'old-releases'server
<dr_willis> Bonez:  hit 'e' at the grub menu. edit the line. thats looks similer to '.... quiet splash .....'   to be ' .... quiet nomodeset splash ...'
<dr_willis> or you could just use 'nomodset text'   perhaps..
<dr_willis> instead of quiet nomodeset splash
<dr_willis> or if you want real verbose text messages/logs   'noquiet nosplash nomodeset text'  ;)
<dr_willis> some of these options may be outdated, or redundant these days
<penguinman> dr_willis, i think it will default to no quiet assuming the quiet option isn't passed
<dr_willis> yea. but i like to be  overkill. ;)
<dr_willis> i normally set my defaults to be where stuff shows.
<dr_willis> I think theres a 'verbose' option as well that gives a lot of text messages as it boots
<Bonez> dr_willis, is there no file i can modify and just reboot?
<penguinman> yeah, i remember that
<dr_willis> Bonez:  you normally edit /etc/default/grub then rerun update-grub IF you want it permenet
<dr_willis> editing grub menu is a ONE TIME for that boot only  option.
<penguinman> good for testing
<dr_willis> You said you couldent see the screen? or did i missread
<dr_willis> if you can ssh in. ;) you could edit the /etc/default/grub
<Bonez> Nope, cant login on console, ssh is all i got at this point
<dr_willis> ssh can do it then. ;)
<dr_willis> if editing the default/grub you may want to do some other changes...
<penguinman> ok, I officially need a new project, I am bored out of my mind these days
<dr_willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<dr_willis> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<dr_willis> puts grub in a nice failsafe text menu mode
<Bonez> try just that one for now?
<dr_willis> id just go all out and use 'nomodeset noquiet nosplash text verbose'  ;P
<dr_willis> and uncommend the GRUB_terminbal line..
<dr_willis> Uncomment the beep item at the end.. Its cool ;P
<penguinman> oh god, that hurts my ears just thinking about it....
<dr_willis> Star Wars Imperial Death March:
<dr_willis> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 4 440 4 440 4 349 3 523 1 440 4 349 3 523 1 440 8 659 4 659 4 659 4 698 3 523 1 415 4 349 3 523 1 440 8"
<dr_willis> ;P
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bonez> dr_willis, that worked, partaily, i could see the boot, but screen went black when the login prompt should of come up
<dr_willis> Bonez:  weird, I dont use server a lot.. i thought all that would disable the framebuffer..
<penguinman> Bonez, try a ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you can get a tty
<dr_willis> i was about to suggest that.. ;P
<usr13> dr_willis: nomodeset ?
<dr_willis> theres some options to make the system switch to tty7 by default
<dr_willis> seen that get weird.
<dr_willis> or you see some logs on tty7 and not the login:
<Bonez> penguinman, nope, nothing
<dr_willis> so you are using 'nomodeset noquiet nosplash text verbose' ?
<penguinman> hmmm, what gfx card/driver are u using?
<dr_willis> and you did rerun update-grub after making the changes?
<Bonez> yeah i did the update-grub, and penguinman, its dell optiplex so assuming its intel
<penguinman> that too.
<dr_willis> im not even sure of any other options to try to force the console into any other modes/disable the framebuffer
<dr_willis> theres no X at all on the server?
<Bonez> nope, no x, no gui at all
<dr_willis> do server installs even have pymouth?
<dr_willis> plymouth
<dr_willis> thats what gives the fancy boot splash animation.. and causes some issues at times
<chazword> Does anyone know of a way to have mdadm resync all drives in a RAID?  It's easy if a RAID is in a bad state, but not sure how to tell it to go through and verify a resync on a RAID that it thinks is fine.
<Bonez> dr_willis, i do see the plymoth init scripts
<penguinman> Bonez, maybe a purge remove of plymoth might be an option
<penguinman> that shouldn't break anything on a server install
<Bonez> penguinman, cant uninstall plymouth.
<penguinman> Bonez, hmmm, does it look like it's using any kind of high res framebuffer on boot?
<Bonez> doesnt show anything during boot, just a black screen
<Flannel> You can, however, remove all of the plymouth themes, which should stop some of the silliness on boot.  This is as close as you're going to get to removing plymouth.
<dr_willis> theres a text based pymouth theme also
<dr_willis> Why cant you remove pymouhth?
<usr13> Bonez: grep getty /etc/init/*
<usr13> Bonez: grep getty /etc/init/* | pastebinit
<penguinman> passing boot time options to the kernel shouldn't require an initramfs update should it?
<Flannel> dr_willis: because theres some parts of upstart (or something else in the boot sequence) that depend on things plymouth does.
<dr_willis> sudo update-alternatives --config text.plymouth
<dr_willis> that seems.. weird. :)
<dr_willis> makes me wonder what plymouth does other then causes problems.  ;P
<penguinman> ugh, i just wish ubuntu would jump over to systemd sometimes....i know, heresy.
<Bonez> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475245/
<dr_willis> try the text based plymouth theme i guess
<dr_willis> penguinman:  this channel will be murder for weeks after that happens
<dr_willis> we still get people mad about sysv...
<penguinman> true, but would be worth it in the long run
<penguinman> especially on the new ultrabooks with ssds.
<usr13> Bonez: That looks normal.  Ok.
<penguinman> but anyway, back to the topic at hand.
<dr_willis> i really do wonder what actual functonality plymouth serves on a server install.
<penguinman> probably none. my guess is just some legacy code in upstart requires it
<dr_willis> or did they have to shoe-horn it in so hard to the system that they just cant remove it. :)
<Bonez> all the plymouth services are stopped too btw
<dr_willis> its actually part of that initrd or whats it called.. pre-loading disk image..
<dr_willis> well once the system boots. plymouth would stop. ;) untill reboot/shutdown i think
<penguinman> so it's essentially compiled into the kernel? what....individual....came up with that idea?
<dr_willis> I never did dig too deeply into the complexitys of the booting. :0
<memand> Is it possible when you launch a program trough terminal to specify witch workspace it should launch in, and that it should be maximized?
<dr_willis> penguinman:  the idea was to have it so early in the boot process that the end user (granny and grampa) dont see any scary text messages and have a lovely boot animation
<penguinman> but i like my scary text messages :(
 * hotelcalifornia some hacker here ? spammer ? carder :P
<dr_willis> memand:  ages ago many apps could take a +XxY argument for initial position and size.. but thats been ages ;)
<dr_willis> memand:  devilspie can sort of do it also.
<homecable> /msg bigjohn moved free shells to /server irc.darkinfo.org channel #/b/ enjoy
<homecable> whoops
<homecable> fuck
<hotelcalifornia> ^^
<dr_willis> xterm -geometry GEOM.
<homecable> damn fuckin client
<memand> dr_willis: well the thing I want to do is make some programs start in different workspaces on boot/login
<dr_willis> compiz can force some apps/windows to specific workspaces also.
<dr_willis> theres a windows rules plugin
<cjae> how do you tell version of nouveau?
<dr_willis> memand:  id bet this has been covered on askubuntu.com also
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89946/open-application-in-specific-workspace
<dr_willis> ')
<memand> dr_willis: Yeah sorry, I should really ask google before asking here...
<penguinman> cjae dpkg --info nouveau should tell you
<cjae> penguinman: nope
<donnie> Wow. It's almost near impossible to get someone on lubuntu..
<gvo> donnie it works so well, no one needs help
<donnie> No.. I'm on zorin which = lxde and there's some peeves I have I'd like to address :)
<dr_willis> memand:  :) the answer seems to be compiz plugins. or devilspie
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> ive heard zorin has issues that are not in the normal lubuntu.. but no personal experience with it.
<donnie> It does
<donnie> Lxpanel likes to freeze and send the cpu in to over drive often. And there's a ton of wannabe windows 7 features
<k1l> donnie: better ask the zorin support
<donnie> They never answer but I'll go in and sing them a song or something :D
<MonkeyDust> donnie  #zorinos
<dr_willis> we have nothing todo with zorins features here. ...
<dr_willis> sounds like a good reason to not use zorin.
<penguinman> ok cjae try this dpkg -s nouveau | grep Ver
<k1l> donnie: if you dont like the support, dont use the OS. :/
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, that channel is no more afaik
<dr_willis> I imagine zorin will some day be no more . :)
<cjae> penguinman: nope
<MonkeyDust> zorinos is ubuntu's look-good-derivative
<dr_willis> makes me wonder if theres a site that lists/shows all the ubuntu spinoffs and die-off variants...
<cjae> penguinman: I even asked in #nouveau but no answer
<k1l> dr_willis: wikipedia got a list for that
<OerHeks> dr_willis,  there should be an #not-ubuntu channel, but this is getting offtopic
<dr_willis> heh.. #not-ubuntu :) is a good idea..
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_family_tree_11-06.png
<knacker> not sure if I'm asking in the right place but after a year of running a seriously FUp install of Ubuntu I finally "broke" it yesterday when I accidentally removed a few packages I shouldn't have and I can no longer get online to re-install either wireless or wired,, got the original install cd but can't fix issue.  other problems with install that I've ignored because its been running perfect... till now.  thanks for any advice
<wdp> btw. are there 700 mb images of ubuntu?
<wdp> not sure the 750mb will fit on the cd
<dr_willis> wdp:  not of ubuntu for 12.10
<dr_willis> wdp:  i think 12.10 lubuntu fits on cd.
<wdp> dr_willis, is there an earlier release which i might use?
<dr_willis> with 12.10 ubuntu finally went to the dvd size.
<dr_willis> so anything earlier. :)
<dr_willis> if you MUST use cd.. then you could install lubuntu, then install ubuntu-desktop package
<dr_willis> easier tojust use a usb flash
<OerHeks> ubuntu 12.10 fits on a 800 mb cd+r
<penguinman> yeah, i love my 4 gig flash drive for installations
<FlowRiser> agreed
<penguinman> plus its much much faster
<wdp> dr_willis, hard enough to tell my little sister how to burn a cd.
<wdp> :-)
 * wdp hates doing such stuff on teeh phone
<penguinman> cjae, i think the issue may be that nouveau isn't a seperate pkg in ubuntu.
<cjae> penguinman: right
<penguinman> cjae, is there any reason you need a specific version
<sideeffect> how to add stuff to taskbar in ubuntu?
<sideeffect> i cant just right click
<penguinman> sideeffect, just drag it over from the dash
<cjae> wanted to able to use it in a google queries penguinman
<penguinman> hmmm, launchpad might have it listed, one second
<dr_willis> sideeffect:  you are refering to the gnome-2 classic like mode panels? or the unity left side panel?
<knacker> anyone willing to help or point me in the right direction.  turned my laptop into a brick, can't fix it w/o help. I've been trying
<sideeffect> i wanted add small temperature window to the panel
<sideeffect> on the right side
<sideeffect> and this curves to observe the cpu and memory workload
<dr_willis> right side? Hmm.. not seen a right side panel by default in Unity or the gnome classic stuff..
<penguinman> cjae, ok, got it, the specific name is xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, so run apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<sideeffect> no, bottom panel at right side, side doesnt matter :D
<dr_willis> sideeffect:  so... you are using which desktop?
<sideeffect> i isntalled ubuntu 12.10, and changed to gnome look
<dr_willis> thats a good thing to tell us at the beginning...
<dr_willis> ;)
<cjae> penguinman: yes you did thanks, how the heck did you find that? I was searching for awhile
<penguinman> was googling, and remembered the naming conventions for video drivers
<cjae> aah I c
<cjae> thanks again
<penguinman> np
<denisc> knacker: I had to use iwconfig a few days ago after removing a vital gui network connection package - some details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Star_Light> hello. I have some text files in ubuntu and I want to convert it on PDF .... I tried to make some work with online covertors but I always get a message which is an error "Invalid type of file" what can I do?
<Rewarding2012> clear
<penguinman> Star_Light, i believe libre office can save as pdf
<penguinman> Star_Light, if nothing else just open in that and save to pdf
<Star_Light> lol
<Star_Light> you are right :P
<Star_Light> what a jerk I am
<penguinman> Star_Light, its fine, everyone has those moments
<Star_Light> hahah thank you :)
<knacker> hey denisc, thx for replying.  not a problemy config setting, atleast not this problem.  I uninstalled a package and it uninstalled my network manager and a bunch of other packages and now I don't even have the connection applet, my wireless hardware switch does nothing and I cant get online to reinstall all the packages.  any suggestions?
<elx> Hi there guys
<penguinman> knacker, well, the way i would do that is boot up a live cd/usb and chroot into my install
<elx> im trying to install windows 8 together with ubuntu on my internal HDD while i want to install W8 from an external HDD. i extracted the .iso but can't make the external HDD bootable
<elx> have searched all over the place but nothing works...
<elx> any ideas?
<denisc> knacker: I'd pull up a terminal and see if you can get the interface up using iwconfig (for wireless) or ifup for ethernet. I can suggest a few commands if you like, but I'm no expert!
<elx> so my question is how can i make an external HDD bootable on ubuntu?
<knacker> I've got a bunch of live cd's but can't or just don't know how to install specific packages from a CD.
<knacker> i'll give the terminal another chance as I know very little, only that I had things going good for a while... thanx guys for dealing with dumb questions
<knacker> don't want to keep using this ancient laptop although it runs pretty good with Xfce
<knacker> when I opened a terminal yesterday right after I noticed the applet was gone and my wifi light would not respond to the hardware switch and it didn't display any interface other than local
<denisc> knacker: do you have a wireless connection you can connect to? If so, at the command line, type : sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "name of your network"
<dr_willis> knacker:  install specific packages from a cd? You copied some .deb files to a cd?
<dr_willis> elx:  i just install grub to my external HD or usb, or even sd or sdhc card and they can boot.
<dr_willis> elx:  as for windows 8 however .. you should be asking in #windows on how set that up to install from a external medium
<knacker> i've got a wireless, give me a sec and I'll let you know what I get back
<elx> dr_willis, I already have Ubuntu installed and GRUB setup i'm trying to use my external HDD instead of a DVD to install W8 on the internal HDD
<dreameunited6> how to format a corrupted usb drive in ubuntu similar to dat of windows
<denisc> knacker: if you have the .deb packages as suggested by dr_willis, then you can install them from the command line also with: dpkg -i  package-name
<denisc> YOu'd probably want to try network-manager
<dreameunited6> how to format a corrupted usb drive in ubuntu similar to dat of windows
<elx> dr_willis, the issue is that making an external hdd bootable in windows is actually simple but nobody has any idea on how to do that on Ubuntu and i need that coz i am on ubuntu
<dr_willis> elx:  grub2 can boot ISO files.. if you use the right options..
<dr_willis> elx:  last i heard about windows isos you could 'dd' them to  a drive and boot that drive.
<knacker> network manager is what got uninstalled along with a bunch of other packages
<dr_willis> elx:  windows specific tools MIGHT work with wine also.
<dreameunited6> use unibootin to make bootable drives
<knacker> not paying attention and just hitting ok
<elx> dr_willis, exactly thats how it is done on windows using the command prompt, no ideas on how could that be possible be ubuntu though :(
<dr_willis> elx:  exactly whats how?
<denisc> knacker: the problem with trying to installing individual packages when not connected to the net is that you might not have all of the dependencies; best to try and connect to the net in my experience. Do you have an ethernet connection you could try? That's probably easier than wireless
<knacker> i can't connect by ethernet either.  no response at all for any connectivity.
<hakin9> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<hakin9> cv                                                                                                                       ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc+c              +
<elx> dr_willis, by using the bootsector restoration tool on windows: here it is show how it's done right in the end of the page : http://www.intowindows.com/install-windows-8-from-external-hard-drive/
<hakin9> ---------------------------------
<dr_willis> Create a bootable Windows VISTA, 7 or Windows 8 install USB drive from ISO or DVD with Linux    http://www.plop.at/en/winusbinstall.html
<elx> dr_willis, thanks i'll give it a try, hope it works
<dr_willis> elx:  or just dd the iso file straight to  the flash....
<dr_willis> i dont see how that guide installs anything to the bootloader/mbr
<dr_willis> it was the first google hit i saw for googling for 'make windows boot usb linux'
<scoopex> when i try to browse windows shares in unity/nautilus i get the message "Failed to retrieve share list from server" ....i have no idea whats wrong - there are many issues at launchpad but i haven't seen a sulution for this - any hints?
<elx> dr_willis, actually i extrated the .iso file to the root of the external drive. also changed the flags in gparted to boot and changed the settings in BIOS but it did'nt boot
<elx> extracted*
<dr_willis> http://www.techlw.com/2012/05/create-bootable-windows-usb-in-ubuntu.html
<denisc> knacker: This might be useful to get your ethernet connection working - http://askubuntu.com/questions/22663/how-to-bring-up-network-on-boot-up-when-networkmanager-is-uninstalled
<dr_willis> elx:  last google hit im looking at -- http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<verd> is there a way (short of complete re-install) to upgrade a 11.04 to something more recent? update-manager tells me there are no updates to install, and I understand that 11.04 is beyond end-of-life now
<knacker> shows up in terminal
<dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<dr_willis> if its EOL you can still upgrade it to a newre release. You may need to edit your sources.list however.
<OerHeks> oh jakub is back again with his clones
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<elx> dr_willis, I'll be back with results now reading the links you sent. Thanks again
<knacker> wtf...  this shitty old keybaord is fcking w/me.  I tried to say thx, heading right to that site.  and that only my loopback shows up in terminal
 * videl_ waves
<ikonia> knacker: stop the language please.
<ikonia> knacker: it's uncalled for and unacceptable
<knacker> great link denisc,  thanks for dealling with a noob
<helpplease> I need some help. I have ubuntu 12.4 installed but it will no longer boot. I've tried reinstalling twice now.
<videl_> Anyone knows how to make unity bar to show up only on system key>?
<knacker> if the warning about language was for me, sorry and no more from me.  sorry
<ikonia> knacker: no problem, thank you
<verd> dr_willis: thanks
<knacker> so that was directed at me?
<ikonia> knacker: yes, that's why I said "knacker, please top with the language please"
<knacker> not trying to be difficult, just wondering for future reference
<knacker> oh, ... I see now
<denisc> knacker: As long as your network card is recognised on boot, sounds like you'll be able to bring up eth0 (or eth1 depending on your hardware). You don't have to use the "vim" editor - a gui editor like gedit would be easier. Main thing is to change the interfaces file, then restart networking as described
<ikonia> knacker: normally if someone says your name, it's directed at the person who's name is referenced
<ikonia> there should be no need to touch the interfaces file, as the network cards are managed by network-manager
<denisc> ikonia: I think knacker has accidentally removed the network-manager package though...
<knacker> i didn't notice, only saw the language and guessed it was for me. I am sorry. just trying to get my problems fixed without offending any sensitive people.  no more potty mouth from me, promise
<ikonia> then re-installing it is the solution
<ikonia> not messing with the interface file
<videl_> for everyone interested in just talking about topics unrelated to ubuntu, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<knacker> yup
<ikonia> videl_: no-one is talking about non-ubuntu topics
<helpplease> blaizco: I have tried to reinstall and it will not fix the problem. I  get an error message and a grub recovery command promt
<denisc> ikonia: knacker is trying to connect to the net, so I'm trying to suggest ways to do that via the command line, given that network-manager has gone...
<ikonia> ifconfig or "ip" will set an ip address
<ikonia> again, there is no neet to mess with the interfaces file
<knacker> and I am very thankful for the help denisc
<denisc> knacker: no worries - best to follow the more experienced advice of ikonia here!
<vrnithin> hi,
<knacker> yes you are right, I accidentally removed the network manager when I removed a VPN package that I was not using.
<ikonia> denisc: where you are going is fine, just keep in mind that putting entries in the interface file, can cause problems when network manager is restored
<ikonia> so just doing a simple ifconfig and route add to get the interface up and restore network manager maybe easier (or not)
<ikonia> or a dhclient eth0 to get a dhcp address
<knacker> if that is the case I would say that I am not experienced enough to start messing with my interface files...   when I do an ifconfig I am only seeing my loopback
<knacker> my other interfaces are gone
<ikonia> knacker: sudo ifconfig -a do you only see "lo"
<vrnithin> i was trying to install bumblebee on my ubuntu 12.04 on the last part i got an error  "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ precise/main libllvm3.1 amd64 3.1-1~precise1   Connection failed"
<vrnithin> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/l/llvm-3.1/libllvm3.1_3.1-1~precise1_amd64.deb  Connection failed
<ikonia> vrnithin: ok, so that package is not there
<ikonia> vrnithin: you can check that by checking the link in a browser
<vrnithin> ikonia, i downloaded that package by browser
<knacker> oops, as root I can see them all now.  let me play around or do you have a better suggestion.  thank you for the help
<ikonia> vrnithin: ........why ?
<vrnithin> how can i use that .deb file with other fetched files to install bumblebee
<ikonia> vrnithin: it's not something i'd recommend doing
<ikonia> vrnithin: did you get the file from the same URL that's failing ?
<B0R3D_W1Sd0m> is it possible to change the name of volume group
<vrnithin> ikonia, yup
<B0R3D_W1Sd0m> and not to break os
<ikonia> vrnithin: ok, so if you do a "sudo apt-get update" does that repo sill error ?
<vrnithin> ikonia, but when i tried after apt-get update.. still it showing same error
<vrnithin> ikonia, only that package is remaining others out of 122 mb fetched
<ikonia> vrnithin: sorry, when you do "sudo apt-get update" does that repo still error as part of that command
<vrnithin> ikonia, nope its updating fine
<knacker> showing all my interface when running ifconfig as root but giving me error msg when I tried to bring wlan0 up
<ikonia> vrnithin: ok, so the repo is available, we need to look at why that package is unavailable to you
<knacker> "not possible due to RF-kill" is what came up when I ran ifconfig wlan0 up
<denisc> knacker: I'd stick with eth0 for the moment - wlan0 is your wireless interface - at least try ethernet first
<knacker> lol,  ok heading down stairs to ethernet....   any linux gurus need an apartment or room?   trade for tech support:)
<vrnithin> ikonia, will it work if i do this again "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" ?
<Cosaplopa> Hi
<ikonia> vrnithin: you should have it already added if you're trying to install it
<vrnithin> ikonia, yup i already added
<ikonia> so re-adding it does seem a good move
<vrnithin> ikonia, can i add this file manually to other fetched files ?
<Cosaplopa> new to this , using Ubuntu 12.04 on a dell D630 centrino, everything works well, but the webcam, not detected apparently, anybody knows where and if the there is a driver for that ?
<ikonia> vrnithin: you can using dpkg, but it's not something I'd recommend, you have a problem and I'd suggest resolving it
<ikonia> !webcam | Cosaplopa
<ubottu> Cosaplopa: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Taev> can anyone tell me why my webserver occasionally gives me Error 500permission denied errors on pages that are set 755 rw-r-r
<Cosaplopa> thanks
<Taev> after i reload a few times it works
<vrnithin> ikonia, so what to do ?
<Taev> it only happens occasionally which makes it all the more frustrating
<knacker> was able to bring eth0 up but no connectivity? other suggestions.  thanks again all
<ikonia> vrnithin: a good question I'm concerned that this file is erroring, yet the file is there
<ikonia> knacker: how did you bring it up
<ikonia> vrnithin: the package manager is core to your system, hence why I'd suggest fixing it before trying to install other things
<knacker> ifconfig eth0 up...  as root
<vrnithin> ikonia, how  to fix it ?
<ikonia> knacker: that won't do anything
<ikonia> knacker: you need it to have an ip address
<knacker> i guessed that
<ikonia> knacker: is this network a dhcp network ?
<ikonia> vrnithin: a good question,
<knacker> yes, it is dhcp
<knacker> i am on it using an OLD laptop now
<ikonia> knacker: so "sudo dhclient eth0" should hopefully get an ip address for your card
<ole_oz6oh> Hello friends i lok for users off glade
<ole_oz6oh> look
<vrnithin> ikonia, is there any way to reset it and start again ?
<ikonia> vrnithin: you could re-move the PPA and re-add it, however I don't see how that would resolve a connection being dropped
<vrnithin> ikonia, is there any way to copy that manually to other files fetched ??
<knacker> ikonia: just ran it, got no response or prompt for password, ran it again and got ...:file exists
<ikonia> vrnithin: I've told you two times now "yes" use dpkg to install it, however I would strongly recommend against it
<TVQ> Hey guys, when I turn on my computer, I can't find the login screen. All I see is a black screen and a mouse pointer. My computer is running Ubuntu 10.04LTS. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> knacker: exactly what command did you run "exactly"
<vrnithin> ikonia, k then what to do ?
<ikonia> vrnithin: I'm going to stop talking to you now, as you just keep asking the same question over and over while I keep giving you information
<knacker> ikonia: exactly " sudo dhclient eth0"
<vrnithin> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> knacker: if you do "sudo ifconfig eth0" does your card now have an ip address
<kaar> TVQ: If it has been in suspended mode on a laptop for example this is a bug. I have yet to resolve it myself.
<knacker> yes
<ikonia> knacker: ok, so you should be on the network now (hopefully)
<denisc> knacker: great! now try pinging an internet address (I use "ping www.aarnet.edu.au") and if you get a response time and a series of "pings" you are ready for the next step which is "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<TVQ> kaar, What I have to do right now? Should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<knacker> ikonia:  don't know if I am 100% but I just pinged google and got good reply
<denisc> knacker: that's a good sign - go for the "sudo apt-get install network-manager" step now
<ikonia> knacker: sounds good
<kaar> TVQ, Does it happen to you even if you reboot the computor?
<TVQ> kaar, yes :(
<knacker> Ikonia:  ok, will do that now...  watching you and you deserve some serious Karma points.  in a year of using Linux exclusively you're only the second person to help me
<ikonia> knacker: don't give it a second thought, just glad you're working
<kaar> TVQ, For me it happens only if i close the lid on my laptop with two many applications running and it boots up from suspended mode.
<knacker> :)   think you two got me back in business!!  still no applet on panel but just installed NW-mng w/o problem!
<ikonia> knacker: gnome-network-manager
<TVQ> kaar, I tried to reboot my computer so many time, I also restarted the GDM. But it still stuck with this error.
<kaar> TVQ, Maybe try to login to tty1 and clean your desktop configuration.
<knacker> sorry denisc...third person;)
<TVQ> kaar, Can you show me how to clean the configuration?
<denisc> knacker: Good one - the other package I have is "network-manager-gnome" so that should get you going :)
<knacker> ikonia:  do you mean also or I should have installed that.
<ikonia> knacker: you should install that as denisc just highlighted
<kaar> TVQ, gnome or Unity=
<knacker> ok, i see now, you two are two fast and I'm on two computers right ow but I am much happier than earlier
<TVQ> kaar, Gnome!
<kaar> "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" will remove any gnome configuration
<TVQ> kaar, Let's me see. Thank you!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<TVQ> kaar, still stuck in this trouble. Thank you anyway.
<knacker> denisc & ikonia:   just restarted my machine and I see that little icon I missed so much...wireless is back!!  thanks a million.
<ikonia> knacker: welcome
<denisc> knacker: excellent
<kaar> TVQ, guess you have tried "service gdm restart"
<knacker> yes it is,  actually running better than before I messed things up.  hope I can repay the favor to someone in the future... and sorry bout the language.
<ikonia> knacker: don't worry
<Catbuntu> Hi
<TVQ> kaar, I tried to restart gdm using this command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart". But It failed!
<knacker> I'm not:)    just grateful
<iceroot> TVQ: sudo service gdm restart
<iceroot> TVQ: but if i am correct no ubuntu version (which is still supported) is using gdm. its using lightdm instead
<Mary2012> ciao
<Mary2012> !list
<ubottu> Mary2012: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<giusy> ciao
<giusy> !list
<ubottu> giusy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TVQ> iceroot, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I've tried your command. But it failed!
<iceroot> TVQ: i am not sure if 10.04 is already using upstart
<knacker> ikonia:  oops,  misunderstood you...  I am sorry "bout the language"   take care to you both
<iceroot> but imo it was introduced with 9.10
<iceroot> TVQ: and it would be great to know what "failed" means
<iceroot> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TVQ> I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu, thank you for your help, iceroot, kaar !
<iceroot> TVQ: what is your issue?
<ahhughes> reading a few guides but there is nothing definitive.... I need to see a few (user level, i.e. me) environment variables... in what file can I set these?
<ahhughes> see == set
 * ahhughes is tired
<dbrom> hello all
<sideeffect> maybe a general question:  I am quite a noob in linux issues.  I installed ubuntu 12.10. i want change there a lot, too many things to ask here. change the appearance, add stuff to panels, install apropriatte graphic drivers, get compizcube to work. just customize ubuntu my way and so on. maybe therefore are tutorials. someone knows such tutorials?
<dbrom> this is what im facing... I have four monitors hooked up to a kubuntu 12.10 system that i have a nvidia 580 Ti card . the thing is one monitor isnt working and the second on is black and the other two are clones of each other
<sideeffect> because its very hard to do something on linux, because there is always something missing when I do something in the terminal. yum etc. etc. and then i dont know how to install such stuff
<knacker> sideefthere is actfe great video track ame right nowne goin get thon compizcube tec on youtube by a very cute girl, I'll get the name and be right back but being somewhat new myself, I wouldn't worry about graffics but..
<CookieM> sideeffect, imo 12.10 isn't quite stable, i recommend installing 12.04 lts (precise pangolin)
<sideeffect> a tutorial would be very helpful
<dbrom> CookieM: could that solve my issue also
<sideeffect> i see. but either way i wouldl need a tutorial
<l057c0d3r> sideeffect.. sorry was away.  a tutorial for what may i ask..
<l057c0d3r> i could probably locate one for you
<CookieM> sideeffect, have you asked google/duckduckgo for that?
<sideeffect> how to use ubuntu, ans install there graphic drivers
<sideeffect> and which commands do what
<l057c0d3r> sideeffect.. a graphics driver for ati or nvidia
<MonkeyDust> sideeffect  ubuntu has apt-get, not yum
<knacker> sideeffect:  got a bunch of grat ones coming for ya ... one min
<l057c0d3r> and if you want to learn the terminal.. i got a great place to send you :-)
<sideeffect> ati. i use a netbook, graphics on a amd cpu
<l057c0d3r> and apt-get is amazing by the way
<l057c0d3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<l057c0d3r> that is the best guide for ati on ubuntu bro :-)
<sideeffect> thx ;-)
<l057c0d3r> np
<savio> hi
<savio> all
<sideeffect> and a side which say what commands do waht, like sudo "apt-get"
<sideeffect> so far i figured out that sudo-apt get donwloads programm one needs
<sideeffect> but there are a lot of more commands
<l057c0d3r> sudo runs something with root privilages...
<srhb>  sideeffect: Do you know about "man"?
<knacker> sideeffects...  youtube  NixiePixel  will get you all you want and more
<l057c0d3r> apt-get is the program that installs packages... also known as a package manager
<l057c0d3r> man apt-get  for information on apt-get
<srhb> sideeffect: It will bring up the manual page for any command. So man sudo will tell you about sudo, man apt-get will tell you about apt-get
<l057c0d3r> man sudo for info on sudo
<savio> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<DJones> !terminal | sideeffect This should give you a start on different commands in the terminal,
<ubottu> sideeffect This should give you a start on different commands in the terminal,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<l057c0d3r> ext ext
<sideeffect> with nixi-pixel i restored my grub so far XD
<MonkeyDust> nixie pixel <3
<l057c0d3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<l057c0d3r> and
<l057c0d3r> http://linuxcommand.org/
<l057c0d3r> learn the terminal sideeffect :-)
<knacker> but I would learn some other topics before I worry bout graffics but I can see that you are already getting a lesson.  good luck, hope you get as good help as I got here this am
<ioseph> Hi!:) I have a problem with my old macbook 2 1 on which I installed Ubuntu 12.04 couple of days ago, replacing os x. my mac has 512 M memory.  i'm suffering from brightness which I set to 5 in System Settings->Personal->Brightness and Lock  panel, but it always changes to 15 whenever I shut down and boot again. According to the information from web, I added 'echo > 5 /sys/class/backlight/apple_backlight/brightness' and 'echo > 36 /sys/class/backlight/intel_b
<knacker> most helpful terminal instruction for noobs I've found is the LTHW series... Leaning  XXX the hard way by Zed Shaw.  free HTML Command line crash course. its great
<CookieM> sideeffect, http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<l057c0d3r> sideeffect..  once you learn the ends and outs of linux...  you will fall in love with how much control over your system you actually have...
<knacker> MonkeyDust:   :))
<savio> knacker, give us link
<sideeffect> i see that achieving that could be sooo helplful in pc-stuff, but its a very long and complicated way :D. and the problemm in school is, that one has always to fall back to windows, because work need to be done
<Ben64> sideeffect: work can and is done on linux
<thufir_> help.  ubuntu 11.10 works fine. for clean install of 12.10 I have no GUI. I'M stuck in rescue mode, no web browser.  how do I change boot mode to non-gui, console only please?  pardon, but urgent.
<l057c0d3r> ill be honest i do all the work in my classes that require ms office in libree office
<l057c0d3r> visual studio is the only software that i currently require windows for when it comes to school
<sideeffect> that was always the problem, in last 5years i had installed linux severall times, but then i used windows again and again, and there was no much time left to play with linux.
<sideeffect> thats true, but sometimes one hast to use some programms
<Ben64> i haven't installed windows for 10 years
<DJones> !text | thufir_ This should get you to a text mode instead of gui,
<ubottu> thufir_ This should get you to a text mode instead of gui,: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<l057c0d3r> sideeffect
<MonkeyDust> sideeffect  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows /// http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide
<l057c0d3r> install virtual box and put your windows in there :-)
<l057c0d3r> thats what i did
<thufir_> DJones: what I'm asking about is how to select like : 1,2,3 so that startx doesn't start. thank you for the previous reply.
<l057c0d3r> that way i can always have my linux system up and can boot windows from inside linux to do what ever i may need windows for
<sideeffect> i see, but I, which is not familiar with linux, has just to use, what he is capable of using. XD
<thufir_> I think I want to set "boot mode" of either 3 or 5?
<knacker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFqj2hS_0iQ
<sideeffect> but now i have a little more time
<knacker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJaTA25tpMg
<sideeffect> and maybe, hoping, this time i will stay on linux
<knacker> http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel?feature=watch
<sideeffect> i found also: http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel?feature=watch
<kaar> The more about linux you learn the more stuck you become
<sideeffect> ähh
<thufir_> what is the name of the setting so that the integer 1 to 5 is set for no gui, auto login, or gui login, etc? pardon, I'm stuck in rescue mode.
<sideeffect> i found also: http://www.noobslab.com/
<knacker> iypu and yup
<Ben64> thufir_: I don't think it works like that anymore
<thufir_> Ben64: ohhhh.  what was that called tho?  can you tell me the file that it was?  I have no browser to look it up.
<Ben64> thufir_: it wasn't a file, it was "init"
<Ben64> !runlevel | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<thufir_> thank you
<knacker> yay, she does great tutorials on graphics and even if you don't care much for GUI goodness like me she  is still fun to watch and creates some amazing desktops
<thufir_> ok, how can I change upstart so that it doesn't try to load x?
<Ben64> DJones already gave you the answer to how to start in text mode
<dbrom> anyone combining video cards for larger desktop in kubuntu
<thufir_> right, but I want to fix that permanently pls.
<sideeffect> thx so far ppl. information will be usefull to me. have to get away from pc now, will be back later ^^
<sideeffect> bye
<thufir_> I have no scroll. can you pls tell me again?
<thufir_> oh, I do have scrolling. nm.
<thufir_> when I press shift that will bring me to grub?  then I append "text" to what exactly?  I have no web browser to get further details.
<Ben64> thufir_: where it says something like "        linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-35-generic root=UUID=60136647-e73d-4cf9-99ed-eafc4976776a ro   quiet splash" add "text" to the end of the line
<thufir_> ok. and grub will show that already, I don't have to type all that in?
<Ben64> first you have to hit "e" to edit the menu option, then edit the line that looks like that
<Sensei_Jer> I'm having problems with youtube videos - stop every few seconds
<Sensei_Jer> ran both chromium and Firefox - same results
<thufir_> thank you.  I'll go reboot now. before I do so, what should I install once I get to that point so that I have a gui. it's an older computer.  11.10 works fine, but 12.10 xubuntu just gives "cannot display"
<thufir_> I installed from the minimal cd and selected 'xubuntu' but, apparently, it's too much for my graphics card (I assume).  11.10 works fine.
<Ben64> thufir_: cannot display what
<thufir_> the monitor says "cannot display"
<thufir_> it's not a message from the OS.
<Ben64> it's probably just trying to display in the wrong resolution then
<thufir_> aha, that would make sense. can you suggest a change to make before rebooting?
<Ben64> what graphics card?
<thufir_> I don't know. it's builtin.  I have to quit irc to find out as I'm in rescue mode.  it's an older pc.
<Ben64> why would you have to quit for that
<thufir_> because I only have one terminal. how can I get to the terminal without quitting?
<Ben64> try this....
<Ben64> /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<Kircle> I've installed the 3.6 kernel but there hasn't been an entry created in the grub boot menu. How do I create an entry for it?
<Ben64> Kircle: which version of ubuntu, and how did you install it
<thufir_> Ben64: can I do that without quitting irc?  put finch into the background?
<Ben64> thufir_: you should be able to run that command right from irc
<Ben64> although I'm not sure about your client
<zoogoo> hello
<Kircle> Ben64 I installed the debian files from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 and are using grub customiser
<thufir_> Ben64: iter's finch.  it says "no such command".
<Ben64> thufir_: no such command as /exec?
<Ben64> Kircle: that doesn't sound very supported
<thufir_> finch, the text version of pidgin, says "no such command"
<Ben64> thufir_: can you switch to a different console? CTRL+ALT+F2 for example
<thufir_> no, I cannot switch to another console. there's only the one console in this version of rescue mode.
<zoogoo> clear
<thufir_> I'll just reboot, back in a bit, hopefuly with multiple console's.  anything else before I go?
<Ben64> thufir_: well then I guess reboot, would be easier with a normal mode
<thufir_> thank you for the help.
<a216vcti> Hello everyone. How would I remove a third party software package?  I installed oracle java from PPA and wanted to remove it.
<Ben64> same way as any other package
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge | a216vcti
<ubottu> a216vcti: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<heaven_yang> hello
<_thufir> hola!  thanks for the help, I was no able to login text mode for clean install of ubuntu 12.10.  I'm getting hardware info and need to, probably change the resulution so that xubuntu desktop, installed from the minimal cd, will display correctly on my older pc.
<Heart^Killer> hi anyone here
<knacker> HKillera few :)
<cfhowlett> Heart^Killer: yes
<a216vcti> ubottu: Thanks for the help I tried the instructions listed in the link you provided and ran the following command;
<ubottu> a216vcti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a216vcti> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:THE_PPA
<alexit> hello could anyone help me enabling my backlight KEyboard on ASUS N56VZ laptop ? Running ubuntu 12.10
<alexit> hello could anyone help me enabling my backlight KEyboard on ASUS N56VZ laptop ? Running ubuntu 12.10
<a216vcti> oh.
<a216vcti> crap.
<alexit> hello could anyone help me enabling my backlight KEyboard on ASUS N56VZ laptop ? Running ubuntu 12.10
<Heart^Killer> hi
<_thufir> my hardware is as so:  paste.ubuntu.com/1475512  via pastebinit, so I assum it's there.  I need help pls to change monitor resolution (down) so that I can boot xubuntu desktop.
<Heart^Killer> anyoone here
<_thufir> Ben64: paste.ubuntu.com/1475512
<alexit> hello could anyone help me enabling my backlight KEyboard on ASUS N56VZ laptop ? Running ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> _thufir: Should auto-detect.  Just boot to it and see.
<alexit> hello
<cfhowlett> alexit: greetings
<_thufir> usr13: the monitor says "cannot display"  so I'm now in text mode.
<alexit> cfhowlett: hi
<Ben64> usr13: his monitor wasn't displaying it, seemed to be going out of range
<knacker> alexit: have you looked at the accessibility settings.  trying to think where it is.  I'll take a look and get back
<alexit> cfhowlett: could you help me
<Ben64> usr13: i'm not big into xrandr, not sure if you are
<alexit> knacker: accessibility settings ?
<cfhowlett> alexit: not my area of expertise.  sorry.
<thekinn> #29c3
<usr13> _thufir: xorgsetup
<usr13> _thufir: sudo xorgsetup
<_thufir> usr13: thank you, I'll look into that.  any pointers?  I have no browser, of course.
<knacker> let me see if that is where it is, let u know.
<_thufir> or, no gui browser I should say.
<alexit> hello could anyone help me enabling my backlight KEyboard on ASUS N56VZ laptop ? Running ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> _thufir: xorgsetup   (it's a command line interface)
<knacker> alexit:  i'm looking around, just had to do this but forgot where the setting is.  I'll find it for ya
<_thufir> usr13: command not found when run as user or sudo.  hmm.
<usr13> _thufir: lspci |pastebinit #send resulting URL.
<alexit> knacker: ?
<knacker> ya?
<_thufir> usr13: I did.  can you scroll up?  I can do it again, takes a few minutes.
<usr13> _thufir: jockey-text -l
<Heart^Killer> i have used this command chown -hR samguy / samguy on my ubuntu server with root priviliges under / and this has caused server to write all wrong permissions to all the folder how can i fix the server back to its default state? please
<_thufir> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com/1475540    pardon, what's jockey-text? sounds interesting.
<usr13> _thufir: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<_thufir> usr13: ok. done.  but don't you mean cp?
<usr13> _thufir: NO, mv
<usr13> _thufir: Are you in tty7?
<krz> does ubuntu support Intel PRO Wireless Advanced-N 6230 wireless module?
<gurjeet> whois bobweaver
<_thufir> usr13: actually, wait, didn't back that up.  I don't know whether I'm in tty7, I know I'm in console only.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475545
<krz> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> krz  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<usr13> _thufir: Did you boot to console mode on purpose?
<zuzi> my ubuntu freezes any dea please?
<_thufir> usr13: of course. the monitor was saying "cannot display"
<usr13> _thufir: What kind of monitor is it?
<knacker> alexit: sorry, thought I knew right where it was as I just dealt with that but moved a few things around since.  I'll keep looking around for you.
<_thufir> an old benq 15 LCD.  bought used.
<MonkeyDust> krz  maybe you can add your wireless card to that list
<_thufir> usr13: ubuntu 11.10 works fine. 12.10 gives "cannot display" for xubuntu desktop. ergo, it's a setting of some sort.  resolution?
<usr13> _thufir: Reboot  and see if it works now.
<krz> MonkeyDust: i haven't got my laptop yet. but when i do. i want to install ubunu on i
<krz> it*
<_thufir> usr13: why would it work now?  I haven't changed anything.
<usr13> _thufir: What was the result of sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  ?
<krz> MonkeyDust: its not on that list. does that mean it won't work?
<usr13> _thufir:  ... any error?
<MonkeyDust> krz  i do'nt use wireless myself, i guess the best way to find out, is by trying
<_thufir> usr13: I did a pastie, to you, I don't see that file.
<winx> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<MonkeyDust> krz  but i see no reason why it wouldnt work
<_thufir> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com/1475555     no such file.
<krz> MonkeyDust: i see no reason anywhere that it should work as well
<MonkeyDust> krz  then the only way is by trying if it works
<usr13> _thufir: What is that?:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475555/
<MonkeyDust> krz  start with a live cd or usb
<winx> what do guys?
<krz> http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/sb/cs-006408.htm says it does. so i think thats good news
<winx> I want to install grub to mbr but there's arleady windows bootmgr, wat do?
<_thufir> usr13: it should show contents of X11, that there's no file which you say to move.
<usr13> _thufir: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Tell us what that says.
<Heart^Killer> i have used this command chown -hR samguy / samguy on my ubuntu server with root priviliges under / and this has caused server to write all wrong permissions to all the folder how can i fix the server back to its default state? please
<gurjeet> I am having trouble with BCM4331 wireless on MacBook Pro 9,1 model. It keeps disconnecting every few seconds.
<knacker> alexit:  your keyboard settings are under... system settings --> Input Devices --->keyboard ---> advanced.  that should get you there.  there is a help menu on the page that is very thorough
<_thufir> usr13: pastebinit says "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<usr13> _thufir: Ok.
<dbrom> howdo i run two card with two monitors on each card with kubuntu 12.10
<usr13> _thufir: What are you using for a cable?  VGA or _________?
<_thufir> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475568   I installed from minimal cd, selected "xubuntu desktop".  now, 11.10 worked fine, so it must be a setting. I just installed a little bit ago.
<gurjeet> ^^ Can someone help me figure out what's the problem with my Ubuntu 12.04 + Broadcom 4331?
<_thufir> usr13: the monitor works fine from ubuntu 11.10. ergo, the monitor and cable is fine.
<gurjeet> I even tried installing kernel version 3.4 and that didn't help at all.
<_thufir> usr13: just a few hours ago.  11.10 worked fine.
<usr13> _thufir: Are you in tty7 ?
<_thufir> usr13: text only.
<MonkeyDust> krz  if you adapter turns out to work, you should inform the channel, so the hardware list can be updated
<krz> will do
<mats> hello
<krz> should i install 64 or 32 bit?
<usr13> _thufir: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mats> i have an old sd reader on my computer running ubuntu i386 12.04 and i can read the card in terminal, but on the gui the card is empty. PLEASE HELP!!!!
<_thufir> usr13: ok, one min pls. thx
<_thufir> usr13: empty document, won't pastebinit
<mats> when i try to move the files in terminal i get an input/output error and the files are locked and i can't read, i am in ROOT when i try this????
<cfhowlett> krz: if your setup can run 64, install 64.
<_thufir> usr13: reading the wiki on lynx.  LOL.
<bekks> mats: provide the entire output you get please, in a pastebin.
<winx> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting. What can I do?
<_thufir> there's a screen resolution tool?
<bekks> !paste | mats
<ubottu> mats: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mats> mv: reading `/media/disk_/DCIM/home/DSCF8720.JPG': Input/output error
<mats> mv: failed to extend `/media/home/DSCF8720.JPG': Input/output error
<mats> mv: reading `/media/disk_/DCIM/home/DSCF8721.JPG': Input/output error
<mats> mv: failed to extend `/media/home/DSCF8721.JPG': Input/output error
<bekks> !paste | mats
<_thufir> trying to use xrandr to set screen resolution
<tdn> Can I install Ubuntu Server on a USB pendrive so that I can use it on a computer with no hard drive?
<usr13> _thufir: lightdm
<bekks> mats: This channel is not a pastebin. Use a pastebin. And provide the command you are using too, please.
<bekks> tdn: Yes.
<usr13> _thufir: You can't.  YOu have booted to console mode.
<mats> dammit dont have time,
<mats> gtg
<_thufir> usr13: thanks, xrandr yeah, won't open. thx.
<tdn> bekks, how?
<bekks> mats: Good luck then.
<usr13> _thufir: lightdm
<mats> yea, its only a few lines, dont need pastebin never had before
<bekks> tdn: By just installing Ubuntu on your pendrive.
<usr13> _thufir: Tell us what is the output of command lightdm
<Surkow|laptop> hi guys, I installed 12.10 on a number of computers with nvidia hardware. Manually installing the kernel headers before installing the nvidia drivers solved my driver hassels. But now gnome-session-fallback has issues. It no longer loads a window manager.
<mats> dont be a jackass
<winx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1475585/
<tdn> bekks, just leave it in while installing from the normal installer?
<bekks> mats: It was just spamming this channel, which ic pretty unfriendly.
<Surkow|laptop> *hassles
<tdn> bekks, how do I know which of the USB drives is the installer and which one is the empty?
<mats> you seem pretty unfriendly, thanks for nothing
<Surkow|laptop> compiz --replace doesn't work either.
<MonkeyDust> tdn  server is not a live iso, it's an installer, so i guess you need to make a persistent installation on the usb stick
<bekks> mats: Yes, good luck then, and a happy new year.
<tdn> MonkeyDust, yeah, can I do that directly from the normal ubuntu server installer?
<tdn> MonkeyDust, and just use the usb drive as target?
<neberu> neberu is here mike
<bekks> tdn: You'd better use the live cd as installation source, not the server cd.
<chaospsychex> hi
<MonkeyDust> !usb | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chaospsychex> I have integrated intel video chipset. xrandr is not reporting the supported display modes for my monitor/gpu
<cm1nus> softwr
<chaospsychex> I can only use 1024x700 when I should be able to use 1280x1024
<cm1nus> wicked bt modules d
<chaospsychex> as that's the highest resolution my monitor supports
<cm1nus> d=u or else
<chaospsychex> Ben64: are you here?
<Surkow|laptop> so, anyone experience with gnome-session-fallback? I can't get compiz to run.
<Ben64> chaospsychex: for the next minute or something
<wdp> could it be, that ubuntu shows only a blackscreen on installation due to a too old ati graphic card?
<chaospsychex> Ben64: what was that CMD you wanted me to run last night ? lspci -?
<krz> cfhowlett: how do i verify if it can run 64?
<Surkow|laptop> it worked prior to installing the nvidia drivers, the nvidia drivers work fine with unity.
<cfhowlett> krz wait one ...
<bekks> krz: By taking a look at cat /proc/cpuinfo and investigating wether your CPU modell supports 64bit, on the manfucaturers site.
<Ben64> Dec 28 2012 20:09:05 <Ben64>	chaospsychex: could you pastebin the output of "lsmod; lspci"
<chaospsychex> Ben64: http://pastie.org/5592988 <- lsmod
<Ben64> chaospsychex: you might want to direct your questions toward the whole channel, I've got to get to sleep now
<sevenforall> Every now and then, my computer fails to complete the DNS lookup, going offline. However, this issue only seems to occur within Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Ben64> chaospsychex: good luck
<chaospsychex> Ben64: ok
<bekks> sevenforall: Check your DNS settings then.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: I think the problem is with gnome
<chaospsychex> Could someone help me with getting xrandr to detect the max supported resolution of my monitor, which is 1280x1024 ?
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, I tried just about any nvidia driver combination. I can't get any window manager to work, while it works with nouveau
<sevenforall> bekks: Well, it doesn't matter wether I use the automatic settings or configure it to use Google's DNS servers, it will just fail after a while
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, when starting compiz in the terminal, there are no errors either. It seems to work fine.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #Let's have a look
<bekks> sevenforall: "it will fail" means what exactly? Are the settings unset, do they disappear from /etc/resolv.conf - or what happens?
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: You say that you've tried "just about any nvidia driver combination".  There is only one that will work.
<sevenforall> bekks: I have no idea what exactly happens. It simply will lose the DNS, everything remains configured. Chrome will give the feedback that the look-up failed, Pidgin will just lose all the accounts except for GTalk (that apparently uses the DNS only once, or something)
<sevenforall> It fails to make any new connections because of it
<bekks> sevenforall: Then please check your settings in /etc/resolv.conf and in the NetworkManager.
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, http://pastebin.com/YDKNyGrS
<thufir_> hi.  woe is me.  I cannot seem to run even lightdm(?), everything seems to result in the monitor saying that cannot display this video mode.  However, ubuntu 11.10 works fine.  just 12.10 gives this error.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me get xrandr to correctly detect my monitor's EDID data ?
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, ubuntu offers nvidia current, current updates, experimental and nouveau
<thufir_> usr13: I just got that the monitor couldn't display that video mode, had to reboot.
<Surkow|laptop> I tried them all except for the experimental version.
<joey8> .
<usr13> ShapeShifter499: This is a laptop?  Right? What is the make and model?
<usr13> thufir_: Did you boot normal or text mode?
<thufir_> why, when I re-installed 11.10 earlier this evening, did the GUI work fine? but, then I re-re-installed 12.10 and cannot get any form of x windows.
<thufir_> usr13: I was in text mode and ran ?lightdm? with sudo, and got "cannot display this video mode"
<thufir_> usr13: rebooted to text mode again.
<krz> anyone know if ubuntu supports the nvidia gtx 680m video cards without any problems?
<usr13> thufir_: Boot normal mode and go to tty6  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<bekks> !hcl | krz
<ubottu> krz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thufir_> usr13: when do I press ctrl-alt-F6?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me add a --newmode to xrandr ?
<BluesKaj> chaospsychex, check your package manager to be sure xserver-xorg-video-intel driver is installed
<chaospsychex> BluesKaj: ok
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: It says "Display (Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA"
<thufir_> LOL. usr13 is busy tonight :)
<thufir_> where is user14, I say.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Looks like you will need to use the open-source driver.  Again, what is your hardware?
<usr13> thufir_: After it boots up.
<krz> bekks: a bit outdates
<krz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, a 9600gt. The hardware is supported and working properly. The reason why it states that it doesn't support it, is because I didn't install the kernel header sources.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Oh.  Well, why not?
<Surkow|laptop> after removing the nvidia drivers and reinstalling the kernel headers the nvidia drivers were able to compile a kernel module
<Surkow|laptop> prior to this, they were not able to do that
<bekks> krz: Then you have to look up the version of the nvidia drivers you are going to use on packages.ubuntu.com and take a look at the official readme of nvidia for that particular version to see wether it supports your card or not.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: very good.
<krz> bekks: that just blew me away
<krz> im lost
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, unity (with compositing) works without glitches and is fast. Hardware acceleration with VDPAU works as well. The issue remains that gnome fallback session doesn't want to load compiz. Perhaps I should try metacity.
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Yea, sounds like it is a problem with ghome or compiz.
<krz> bekks: couldn't you have just said to google it: https://www.google.com/search?q=nvidia%20680m%20ubuntu
<Surkow|laptop> sadly enough I encountered nvidia driver issues on all computers I have. Ubuntu 12.10 seems to be missing kernel header sources. This means anyone with an nvidia card cannot use the proprietary drivers
<bekks> krz: Saying to just google is pretty unhelpful, pointing to the places where to get which information is much more helpful.
<MonkeyDust> Surkow|laptop  yeah, Linus already gave nvidia 'the finger' for that
<Surkow|laptop> at every kernel upgrade I will have to manually install new kernel headers
<Surkow|laptop> sigh
<chaospsychex> i installed the xorg-xserver-video-intel and still no success. 1280x1024 is not showing up
<BluesKaj> chaospsychex, did you reboot ?
<krz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147576/cant-install-gtx-680-drivers-on-12-04 seems useful
<usr13> Surkow|laptop: Yep looks like you are right:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<chaospsychex> BluesKaj: yes
<bekks> Surkow|laptop: Which is not true for me. Having two computers with nvidia, I literally NEVER experienced any problems until now.
<BluesKaj> chaospsychex, you could try the xswat ppa driver , scroll halfway to find the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/200995/is-it-possible-to-update-my-graphic-card-drivers
<usr13> chaospsychex: Are you the one I was talking to earlier?  (thufir_)
<thufir_> usr13: when I rebooted, as before, I get a brief view of "xubuntu" then it flashes between that and "cannot display this video mode".
<chaospsychex> usr13: i don't think so
<usr13> chaospsychex: Ok yea.
 * thufir_ is patient, as usr13 seems the only guru available.  no worries.
<usr13> !nomodeset |thufir
<ubottu> thufir: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> thufir_: I don't know if that's it or not, just guessing here....
<thufir_> usr13: I'll check out the man page, easier to read.
<Surkow|laptop> bekks, I never experienced issues before 12.10. I manage computers for my family and suddenly only nouveau worked. It seems like a packaging issue in ubuntu.
<usr13> thufir_: service lightdm status   #what does that say?
<thufir_> usr13: good to know. thanks for the disclusure.
<usr13> thufir_: service lightdm status   #Tell us what does that says.
<thufir_> usr13: lightdm stop/waiting.  last time it did the same as graphical boot.
<usr13> thufir_: Did you boot to text mode again?
<thufir_> usr13: yes, as that's my only option at the moment.
<thufir_> I can't find a man page about nomodeset
<usr13> thufir_: Why didn't you do as I asked?
<usr13> thufir_: There is no manpage for nomodeset
<lolkuro> What's the latest release of Ubuntu like? I've been an on-again-off-again user.
<thufir_> usr13: I tried the graphical boot, but it just flasheed between "xubuntu" and "cannot display...". pardon?
<usr13> thufir_: Or did you?  Did you go to tty6 and read the log file?
<Joe1> Does anyone have any idea what the file "/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/arp_ignore" does?
<thufir_> which log file?
<usr13> thufir_: I told you to do Ctrl-Alt-F6  and look at the logfile.
<bekks> Joe1: It tells you wether eth0 accepts ARP requests for IPv4
<usr13> thufir_: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thufir_> hmm.  when do I press ctrl-alt-f6?
<bekks> Joe1: Just use cat on it.
<usr13> thufir_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> thufir_: After it gets done booting.
<kaar> Is there a way unzip a zip file with installing unzip. I meen by using gzip or any other tool
<lolkuro> Guys?
<Joe1> bekks: thanks! I see a '1' in it. Does that mean that arp is disabled on eth0?
<thufir_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147563   hey, log isn't empty now!  progress :)
<usr13> thufir_: ONce it's all booted up, do Ctrl-Alt-F6  and login.
<thufir_> ok, before rebooting, would you look at the log pls?
<lolkuro> What's ubuntu 12 like? Has anything sped up since Ubuntu 9 [last time i used linux]
<bekks> Joe1: I'd have to look it up in the kernel documentation, I dont know it off hand.
<cfhowlett> lolkuro: off-topic as this is the support channel.
<BluesKaj> kaar, try unp
<cfhowlett> !ot|lolkuro
<ubottu> lolkuro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> thufir_: That'
<lolkuro> Oh. sorry.. sheesh, don't go batshit on me
<usr13> thufir_: That's not the log file.
<Surkow|laptop> lolkuro, it's just a high volume channel. I frequently get warnings about using enter as punctuation. Don't take it personally ;)
<thufir_> usr13: oh?  err. Xorg.0.log yes?
<usr13> thufir_: How are you talking to us now?  On another computer or....?
<thufir_> usr13: only the one computer. so I'm in text still.  will reboot in a moment, just wanted your feedback on that log, but you say it's not the correct log..?
<Joe1> bekks: cool, found it online. thanks!
<usr13> thufir_: Reboot, and you will have 6 ttys to use,  First go to tty6 and then you can go to the one next door, (tty5) by holding Atl and hitting left-arrow  You can bring up irssi on one console if need be.
<bekks> Joe1: You're welcome. :)
<thufir_> usr13: irssi?
<kaar> BluesKaj: Dident have that one installed eather. Cant install as my user im loged in to is not sudo. will have to ssh with another user and install unzip
<usr13> thufir_: What irc client are you using now?
<thufir_> finch.  it's text version of pidgin.  I see, irssi is an IRC client?
<usr13> thufir_: Ok, that's ok.
<usr13> just use it.
<thufir_> usr13: ok, rebooting again. thx.  pardon misunderstanding.  I thought it was hooped, but you say it will give me tty's, so I'll do that. bye.
<kaar> thufir_: use irssi with screen
<usr13> thufir_: But you need to run the Xserver so we can see what is going on.
<usr13> kaar: Good, yes.
<Ronalds_M> Hi, ubuntu folks :>
<kaar> hi :) Ronalds_M
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows how to change default keyboard keys for ctrl-alt-delete, cause right not it logouts to shell
<Ronalds_M> I tried keyboard shortcuts in settings
<Ronalds_M> but disabling didn't work out
<usr13> Ronalds_M: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and then Ctrl-Alt-Delete
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: why do you want to change it, i can't recall the last time i ever needed to use it
<Ronalds_M> sorry, ctrl alt f4
<Ronalds_M> when I press it, it goes in shell
<usr13> Ronalds_M: Then do,  Ctrl-Alt-Delete   to reboot
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: of course it does, thats the tty
<Ronalds_M> can I disable this?
<ThinkT510> Ronalds_M: why?
<usr13> Ronalds_M: What is your end goal?
<BluesKaj> Ronalds_M, that's what ctrl+alt+F4 is supposed to do..a shell/TTY
<Ronalds_M> ok
<usr13> Ronalds_M: Ctrl-Alt-F6 goes to tty6  Ctrl-Alt-F5 goes to tty5  etc. etc.
<thufir_> usr13: ok, long story. there are two hard drives, two linux installs.  I'm on 11.10 linux, works fine.  booted into it by accident.  12.10 is on the other hard drive.  (this hdd will get formatted once I get 12.10 working properly.)    while I'm a working GUI and so forth, anything I should do?
<thufir_> at least I can sync my firefox settings while I'm here, which I forgot to do earlier.
<usr13> thufir_: Yea, boot the other HD, go to tty6 use screen and open irssi, look at log file, etc...  Let's see what is going ot.
<usr13> *on
<thufir_> usr13: ok.  few minutes while I futz with firefox pls. thanks for help.
<usr13> thufir_: Ok
<Ronalds_M> how to disable showing mounted hard drives
<Ronalds_M> on 12.04 I could do that with ubuntu tweak
<Ronalds_M> maybe in compiz?
<kelvinella> hi i am running ubuntu 10.10, should i upgrade it to 12.04 or clean install to 12.04?
<usr13> Ronalds_M: On the desktop?
<verd> dr_willis: are you still around? I have one more question: I have the 11.04 installation mentioned earlier now updated to a sort-of-working 11.10. should the update-manager now offer a "regular" update to 12.04?
<Ronalds_M> on unity sidebar
<ThinkT510> kelvinella: clean install
<kelvinella> and can i upgrade it thru the 12.04 iso usb stick?
<k1l_> kelvinella: clean install will be faster
<bekks> kelvinella: You have to upgrade to 11.04 then to 11.10 and then to 12.04
<bekks> kelvinella: A direct update is not possible.
<thufir_> usr13: ok, rebooting
<thiebaude> kelvinella, i usally do a clean install
<kelvinella> ok
<thiebaude> :)
<k1l_> kelvinella: no, there is no direct upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04  you need to do every single upgrade inbetween
<usr13> kelvinella: If you have /home on separate partition, yea, just do clean install and leave the /home/ parition alone, use same user name.  If not, backup /home/ files
<TheBase> Hello
<kelvinella> so i have to reinstall virtualbox, etc..... :(
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  fresh install is faster, cleaner and easier, don't forget to backup first, if you don't have a separate /home partition
<k1l_> kelvinella: next time you want to not_upgrade for a long time better start with a LTS version
<thiebaude> k1l_, thats what i do, lts
<usr13> kelvinella: Yea, when you install 12.04, you will be on LTS.
<thiebaude> upgrade every 5 yrs
<kelvinella> i didnt update so long coz the unity
<kelvinella> i thought i wait for it to mature then i can upgrade but i was wrong
<ThinkT510> kelvinella: you can use other desktop environments
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  workaround: create a manual list of the programs you want to install, then, after upgrade, type sudo apt-get install [that list]
<usr13> kelvinella: You CAN upgrade but you have to do it incrementally
<usr13> kelvinella: But it is much easier to cut to the chase and just install 12.04.
<usr13> kelvinella:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<vladimir_> hi guys ... digital piano(keyboard) software... any advice please?
<vladimir_> usb piano
<Ronalds_M> I don't understand that webapps integration thingy
<Ronalds_M> it's just bookmark shortcuts in panel?
<thufir_> usr13: ok, tried that.  ctrl-alt-f6 would flash text, but then back to "cannot display.." so I rebooted to ubuntu 12.04 on the other hard drive.  GUI works fine from here.  gotta be a setting.
<usr13> thufir_: Did you try F5 or F4?
<MonkeyDust> Ronalds_M  if at first, you don't understand it, skip it and get used to other parts of the system
<Squall5668> Quick question: nework manager stores connections in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections but where does it store the part that sets a connection to "auto connect"? (yes, wireless autoconnection problems after 12.10 upgrade)
<thufir_> usr13: I tried them all
<usr13> thufir_: Let me ask you this;  At what point does the display quit working, (during the boot process -- what does it say).
<elx> guys im trying to shrink one of the partitions of my hdd but it gives me error
<elx> I unmounted it
<elx> the partition
<thufir_> usr13: ok, it boots (I wrote splash noisy in grub), and I see "ubuntu ..." at some point. then I see "xubuntu" and it looks good. then, suddenly, it oscilates between xubuntu splash or loading screen and "cannot display" until resolves to "cannot display".
<elx> i also switched the swap partition
<Sven_vB> can someone estimate how long an AMD Athlon II CPU can run at 127 deg C (260 deg F) before it would affect desktop programs?
<elx> does anybody have any idea or is there somewhere else that i should be asking these kinda questions?
<MonkeyDust> !details | elx
<ubottu> elx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, or before the system self-immolates
<thufir_> usr13: make sense?
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, 127C is very hot for that CPU, i think your system will fry if left at that level.
<thiebaude> ^^
<KeyboardNotFound> i has turn off my computer direct from outlet, and after again turn on i have some problems, my computer is scanned and i don't know what other, but i has cancel my scanning in boot mode, can i scan computer for errors in normal mode ?
<thufir_> usr13: I can give output for **working** x settings from the **good** 12.04 install. will that help?
<BluesKaj> elx, what app /dev/system are you using to edit your partitions?
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, and it'll fry or shut itself off long before your graphical applications start to not work.,
<elx> ubottu, im using ubuntu 11.10, i have 2 partitions on the main one i have ubuntu installed and on the seconde one i have my extra data
<ubottu> elx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elx> i want to shrink the second partition so i can make a new partition and install windows 8 on it
<MonkeyDust> elx  11.10 is too old, it's called !eol
<elx> BluesKaj, I m using Gparted
<MonkeyDust> elx  11.10 is no longer in use or supported
<Sven_vB> TheLordOfTime, i thougt the same, but it's running at that for over 4 weeks now (with short pauses - when i reboot it, reported temperature gets about 30 deg C for about 10 min, before jumping back to 127 deg C in less than 1 sec).
<Sven_vB> TheLordOfTime, thatr
<Sven_vB> TheLordOfTime, that's why i'm asking for an estimate time ;)
<KeyboardNotFound> !gparted | elx
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, i'd set a processing speed cap then.
<ubottu> elx: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, i'd cap your processor at half speed for both cores then, it should reduce your temp.  as for estimated time of running, that's not able to be directly estimated.
<KeyboardNotFound> elx i think gparted can help you
<elx> ubottu, i already have it installed and im using it to shrink one of the partitions
<ubottu> elx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, my advice though: cap your processor speeds at half for all cores, and figure out whether your cooling solution is actually working, i think your fan isn't working or  your heat sink is dust clogged or something.
<elx> but it fails when i shrink the partition
<TheLordOfTime> 127C isn't normal for that CPU, unless you're driving the graphics to insanity.
<MonkeyDust> elx  ubottu is a (ro)bot
<TheLordOfTime> s/graphics/processor/
<BluesKaj> elx , i think the gparted live cd would be a better method
<elx> MonkeyDust, yes just realized lol...
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, i'd expect your system to self-immolate pretty soon, either the CPU will burn or something else will be fried or melted.  best to take cutback actions on the thing now and prep to replace either the cooling solution, the processor, or both.
<Surkow|laptop> usr13, mutter --replace gave me my window manager controls back
<Surkow|laptop> but compiz still refuses to work in gnome fallback session
<KeyboardNotFound> elx, i agree with BluesKaj, try gparted live cd - > http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<elx> Guys Gpart generate a .html for "Extra" details regarding the failure
<elx> would you like to have a look at it?
<MonkeyDust> Surkow|laptop  fallback will no longer be in the next release, better get used to something else
<Sven_vB> TheLordOfTime, it's idle. as i said, when i reboot freshly, it's about 30 deg C, then after some time jumps (in less than 1 second) to 127 and stays there. i'll check inside later... just wanted to verify beforehand that other also think "pretty soon" as the time of visible effects if the reported temperature was correct.
<Sven_vB> so in that regard, thank you. :)
<TheLordOfTime> Sven_vB, if its instantly jumping, that would suggest something's putting your processor at max, or the temperature sensor is broken.
<Sven_vB> TheLordOfTime, i suspect a bug in acpi, since the load shown in htop or uptime is low all the time.
<thufir_> usr13: ?
<Sven_vB> it was just if someone said "well it can work for a few weeks but reduces overall lifespan", then i had hurried verfifying hardware facts
<hackermind> porra
<soee> hi, any idea what am i missing here: http://paste.kde.org/633152/ ?
<papna> I have a process that is messing up my computer. I would like to kill it and tried to go to tty1, but my ttys won't come up
<verd> soee: some kde development packages perhaps
<papna> I seem to remember there was something to do to make it try harder, but I don't remember what.
<streulma> hello, does someone run iTunes in Wine ?
<medo> Reading package lists... Error!
<medo> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<medo> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_quantal_partner_i18n_Translation-en%5fCA
<medo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<medo> this message appear to me when i trying to install any program
<medo> what can i do?
<thufir_> ubuntu 12.04 boots fine:  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235   but 12.10 won't load the GUI correctly.  The x logs are in the link.  what's the problem?
<medo> hello !
<medo> what can i do pleas ?
<thufir_> medo: hi
<BluesKaj> medo , your sources.list looks like it needs editing , the partm=ners repos is missing a header
<BluesKaj> partners
<thufir_> Segmentation fault at address 0x0 for http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235.   why the seg fault?  I don't see what causes that problem with X windows.
<hackermind> hey guys
<BluesKaj> medo,  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<GINO> ciao
<GINO> !list
<ubottu> GINO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yeats> BluesKaj: that's a cool page!  There should definitely be a similar tool "officially" available.
<BluesKaj> yeats, I just hope a new sources.list solves his problem
<rincewind> is anybody else having problems with ntfs in 12.10?
<yeats> !anyone | rincewind
<ubottu> rincewind: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BluesKaj> rincewind, ntfs on ?
<rincewind> usb devices, memory sticks, external hard drives
<thufir_> Segmentation fault at address 0x0 for http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235.   why the seg fault?  I don't see what causes that problem with X windows.
<BluesKaj> rincewind, tell us your problems with ntfs
<rincewind> BluesKaj: after copying files onto these devices, i get nfs errors when i plug in the device again
<dawkirst> Hi everyone, I've just installed Ubuntu (so I'm brand new to Ubuntu and Linux). I seemingly can't get my wifi to work. I'm lost for clues. I've googled around, but I can't quite glean what I need to. Anyone in here willing to point me in the right direction?
<rincewind> BluesKaj: i'm only getting this problem with 12.10. my 11.10 machine is fine
<BluesKaj> rincewind, what are the errors ?
<rincewind> BluesKaj: besides the errors which i will try to recreate now, the files are gone, but the disk capacity is reduced
<speard> how do i get /etc/init/ttyS0.conf to clear my terminal before running getty?
<speard> exec clear or exec clear_console does not work
<The_Sleeples_One> hi
<The_Sleeples_One> I managed to somehow make my appearance settings disappear
<The_Sleeples_One> so now I do not have the ability to change my appearance settings
<speard> i also tried exec clear_console > /dev/ttyS0. this works from a regular root shell but not /etc/init/ttyS0.conf
<The_Sleeples_One> I have no idea how it happened
<The_Sleeples_One> I was having issues with ntfs-3g driver not allowing write access
<The_Sleeples_One> did a bunch of reinstalling of drivers and whatnot
<The_Sleeples_One> and bam
<The_Sleeples_One> no more appearance settings
<b33nj> hi
<Vivekananda> My ubuntu always starts with headphone volume maximized and having troubles(orange triangle) with current updates. Ubuntu lucid on a dell old laptop
<Vivekananda> hello everyone
<b33nj> Vivekananda, hello
<Vivekananda> hey there
<Vivekananda> b33nj
<b33nj> hey
<thufir_> how do you change the monitor resolution for 12.10?
<The_Sleeples_One> thufir_
<The_Sleeples_One> hit the super key (winkey)
<b33nj> thufir_, settings > display settings
<The_Sleeples_One> yeah, that
<icore3> Hello, i have a Problem with Kubuntu. Can i ask in german too? My english is very bad.
<thufir_> b33nj: pardon, I meant when you don't have a GUI
<rumpe1> icore3, klar
<dakotawulfy> hi
<icore3> Ok,super.
<thufir_> what I mean is, how do you change the monitor resolution, assuming that's causing the seg fault, which prevents the gui from loading?
<rincewind> BluesKaj: i tried to copy files to a flash drive to see if i could recreate the errors, the copy quickly completed but the progress is still being shown for more than ten minutes only then finishes
<rumpe1> icore3, maybe try #ubuntu-de
<b33nj> thufir_, monitor resolution of terminal?
<icore3> rumpe1, thank you
<thufir_> terminal works fine, gui gives seg fault. presumably it's monitor resolution or other problem.
<b33nj> thufir_, then i do not know, have you googled it?
<thufir_> other configure I should say.  12.04 on the same hardware works fine, diff hd. but 12.10 gives seg fault.
<thufir_> b33nj: thanks.
<BluesKaj> rincewind, yes ,copying does take a while ...if the notifier is still open then the copy process is in progress
<b33nj> thufir_, have you googled it?
<thufir_> b33nj: thank you.
<rincewind> BluesKaj: it was small files and it was sitting at 100% for about 6 minutes
<b33nj> thufir_, for what?
<dawkirst> Anyone?
<thufir_> b33nj: I don't know that it's a resolution problem.  I have no idea, I had asked why the segmentation fault, but got no response. I ask how to set the resolution and...never mind.
<cler> Hi
<cler> I have a question
<cler> (Sorry for my bad english)
<medo> BluesKaj : pleas tell me the sequences to solve it
<rincewind> dawkirst: do "sudo lshw -C network" on the command line and see what wifi chipset you have
<thufir_> b33nj: could this be caused by resolution?  seg fault for http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235.
<cler> today i wanted to try ubuntu
<BluesKaj> medo, just follow the instructions in the page
<dawkirst> rincewind, ok will do that shortly (machine is quickly restarting).
<cler> it install and all is normally
<cler> but the wlan does not work
<BluesKaj> !pm | medo
<ubottu> medo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rincewind> cler: ask your question, see if somebody answers
<dawkirst> rincewind, from previous Googling and mucking around in the terminal I've seen it is a Ralink RT2500.
<cler> it install and all is normally
<cler> but the wlan does not work
<medo> <ubottu> ok
<The_Sleeples_One> I have an issue that I wanna resolve D:
<cler> i have an acer aspire 5742g with boraodcom
<ThinkT510> !b43 | cler
<ubottu> cler: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dawkirst> rincewind, but I'll double check and let you konw.
<TheBase> Hello. I can't get my DVD driver to work. It's not being listed on "wodim --devices", "lshw" or "dmesg". It's as if the drivers were removed from the kernel. Would that be possible? I'm running 12.04 (tried 3.2 and 2.6 kernel)
<The_Sleeples_One> my appearance settings disappeared after fixing an ntfs-3g issue
<cler> it is easy? im a noob in linux :D
<rincewind> cler: sudo lshw -C network -- then look at wifi chipset
<yeats> The_Sleeples_One: can you elaborate on what is meant by "did a bunch of reinstalling of drivers and whatnot"?  what did you actually do?
<cler> nothing...i dont know what i can do
<sporkboy> okay, so here's my problem du jour. for whatever reason, on every boot I have to  $sudo modprobe b43 to get wifi. how do I make it do this on boot? it's only blacklisted in one file, and commenting the line there doesn't change anything.
<rincewind> cler: what was the ouput?
<cler> i try it once more
<cler> no output
<cler> better i try it once more
<cler> which server would be needed?
<cler> i search quickly the vendorid.....
<cler> which server would be needed? server......sorry i mean driver
<Vivekananda> anyone on that answer ?
<thufir_> how do I trace where the Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting error came from? http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235
<cler> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4357&SUBSYS_E021105B&REV_01
<cler> this is the vendor
<BluesKaj> cler, if the module/driver loads properly there will be no output from the modprobe command
<rincewind> cler: if there is no output from "sudo lshw -C network", then you do not have wifi
<dakotawulfy> sporkboy
<cler> "sudo lshw -C network" should i put this into the terminal?
<BluesKaj> er sorry cler I meant sporkboy
<dawkirst> rincewind, yes, lshw outputs a RT2500 card (it appears as if cler has the same problem as me). Would you like to see the output on a gist?
<cler> wait i come later
<cler> i try it once more and i copy the output
<oioi2> Hi people
<oioi2> Fuckyouman
<DJones> oioi2: Do you have any support question?
<dawkirst> rincewind, it doesn't pick up any networks though, so I suspect it might be a driver issue. How can I troubleshoot?
<cler> i come later
<cler> i try it again
<cler> bye
<oioi2> No
<oioi2> Tks
<DJones> !coc | oioi2
<ubottu> oioi2: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<cler> thanks for help
<sporkboy> rincewind, I definitely have wifi, since I'm connected to the internet without a cable. I just want to not have to modprobe it every time I boot up.
<The_Sleeples_One> anyone?
<The_Sleeples_One> I feel ignored :(
<yeats> The_Sleeples_One: did you see my question above?
<The_Sleeples_One> now I did
<The_Sleeples_One> uhm
<The_Sleeples_One> so I installed mtpfs in an attempt to manage files on my Nexus 7
<The_Sleeples_One> didn't work
<The_Sleeples_One> so I did "sudo uninstall fuse mtpfs"
<The_Sleeples_One> it uninstalled fuse
<The_Sleeples_One> so I ran "sudo install fuse"
<ThinkT510> The_Sleeples_One: it was not a good idea to remove fuse
<The_Sleeples_One> err, "sudo remove* fuse mtpfs" my bad
<The_Sleeples_One> yeah
<The_Sleeples_One> I have since realized that
<The_Sleeples_One> I removed and reinstalled ntfs-3g when my write access stopped working
<BluesKaj> sporkboy, I suggst you remove the blacklisted entry rather tahn comment it
<BluesKaj> than
<arooni-mobile> i'm trying to debug a HTTP request.  i *thought* i matched it according to firebug; but when i send it to the server; it seems different.  is there a way to send both requests to a local server so i can see where my problem is?  so i can see the raw request?
<The_Sleeples_One> then installed and ran the ntfs configuration tool thing from the software center
<The_Sleeples_One> it fixed the issue for me
<The_Sleeples_One> but now my appearance settings have disappeared
<dawkirst> rincewind, sorry to be bugging you like this, but you seem to have been the only one that replied. Have you got any other advice for me?
<thufir_> how do I know whether this xorg error:  Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting  is caused by driver, config or other cause?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235
<rmoore> i'm trying to get the  nvidia-96 driver to download/install and I keep getting a dialog box indicating that there are package dpendencies that are unresolved/uninstallable
<The_Sleeples_One> so the issue is now that my appearance settings are gone
<Vivekananda> anyone there who could answer me ? about the volume always max for headphone on reboot?
<The_Sleeples_One> when I boot up, it says "system error"
<The_Sleeples_One> I presume it has something to do with it
<thufir_> rmoore: maybe bad idea, but I believe clobber might fix that. or make it worse.
<The_Sleeples_One> Vivekanada
<The_Sleeples_One> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172488/volume-control-stopped-working-always-max-voume
<The_Sleeples_One> I can reboot my machine, copy the error, and then hop back on here if you think that would help
<Mongolski> hej
<rmoore> can someone tell me how to execute a .run file?
<yeats> rmoore: can you do 'file <filename>'? on the file (replacing <filename> with the actual .run file's name)
<The_Sleeples_One> eh?
<The_Sleeples_One> should I restart and copy the "system error" that pops up?
<thefoxrat> so i really need some help
<The_Sleeples_One> also, my ntfs partitions are automatically mounting on boot
<MonkeyDust> thefoxrat  start with a question
<compdoc> I think its really wierd that ppl start a sentence with 'so'
<thefoxrat> ok, so I just installed Ubuntu via wubi on my other pc. After the first reboot, it worked fine. I restarted again and I don't even get POST. My monitor goes to power save mode as well. Any help
<b33nj> compdoc, why?
<compdoc> sounds odd. Ppl on tv and radio and here online all do it
<MonkeyDust> thefoxrat  wubi is a testing enverinment, better install ubuntu on its own partition, next to windows
<BluesKaj> compdoc, so what ? :)
<b33nj> compdoc, why do you watch tv? that is a waste of time
<thefoxrat> Ok, but my main issue is that I can't even boot into windows. When I power on my pc, it turns on but it doesn't seem to boot at all
<bekks> thefoxrat: Then it is an issue for #hardware or ##windows more likely.
<b33nj> bekks, what #windows on a linux channel is for?
<mike_papa> Hello. I've got problem with accessing shared scanner. I have HP LaserJet 3055 (all in one) connected to rasberrypi, and sane setup there. On rasberry scanimale -L returns correct device. sane-port is in the /etc/services. On Ubuntu box /etc/sane.d/net.conf has line with rasberry's ip. What else I need to do?
<bekks> b33nj: It was a suggestion to ask in another channel because a) his computer isnt booting at all and b) he is using wubi so windows has to be working before he gets to Ubuntu at all.
<thefoxrat> I guess I just figured that because before Ubuntu install my pc was fine and after, it is not, that it was an ubuntu problem
<txomon> can anyone tell me when will ubuntu have in any of its repo apache version 2.4
<txomon> ?
<txomon> I can't find it even in raring...
<b33nj> okay
<MonkeyDust> !latest | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Muphrid> txomon: when debian packages it
<theadmin> I have a line saying "* hard fsize 10240" in my /etc/security/limits.conf, however I have successfully created a file of size 15M just now (using a simple dd command). Am I doing something wrong?
<JPMH> I used to use gnome-session-save --force-logout to force a session end.  How do I do the same under 12.04 with unity?
<theadmin> Err. Never mind. A reboot helped.
<theadmin> JPMH: Same -- Unity is just an interface for GNOME.
<The_Sleeples_One> Unity sucks imo
<The_Sleeples_One> it would be kinda awesome if it wasn't really slow
<The_Sleeples_One> Gnome<3
<MonkeyDust> The_Sleeples_One  unity is a gnome3 shell
<DJones> The_Sleeples_One: Thats the good thing about linux, you have the option of using it or not
<The_Sleeples_One> DJones indeed
<The_Sleeples_One> I'm not trying to hate on Unity or anything
<The_Sleeples_One> but it really lagged on my machine :/
<The_Sleeples_One> I was looking forward to giving it a chance, but I couldn't deal with the lag
<skp1> The_Sleeples_One: your a hater
<xomniverse> this may sound like a dumb question but; is there any difference between Xubuntu and Linux Mint Xfce apart from appearance and maybe different default apps?
<DaRmAr> how to set up the F buttons for bans on xchat?
<ThinkT510> xomniverse: mint isn't supported here
<souliaq> Annoying "403 - Forbidden" in a folder with 777 permissions (lighttpd in Ubuntu 12.04)
<theadmin> souliaq: Possibly you don't have a module loaded that's necessary for the interpretation of this folder's "index" file
<linxeh> souliaq: there are lots of causes of 403 - you might need to check the error log to see why
<souliaq> theadmin, the problem is this works with /var/www
<souliaq> I need a simple file server, you know someone even more simple?
<linxeh> souliaq: the chances are you have missed a directive for your other folder that enables indexes; you need an options declaration with an "indexes"
<souliaq> This is taking too long.
<txomon> Muphrid, debian did
<txomon> MonkeyDust, stability in ubuntu is relative
<souliaq> are you tried "Bozotic HTTP server"?
<linxeh> souliaq: oh lighttd, my bad, ignore my options/indexes statement - you need the lighttd equivalent of that :o
<souliaq> ok
<Muphrid> txomon: it is in experimental, raring merges from unstable, when it hits unstable then raring when merge it
<theadmin> souliaq: server.dir-listing = "enable" in /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
<linxeh> souliaq: I'd go with lighttd or apache - something tried and tested and secure
<txomon> Muphrid, ok
<MonkeyDust> souliaq  http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20121224053900277/LightweightWebServers.html
<bomber> ciao
<bomber> !list
<ubottu> bomber: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zoogoo> hello
<zoogoo> hey hey hey
<alimj> Hello. I have two old USB Wifi G adapters. -- lsusb says they are: 09aa:1000 Intersil Corp. Prism GT 802.11b/g Adapter
<bomber> ?list
<alimj> ... and uname says: 3.2.0-35-generic
<MonkeyDust> !it | bomber
<ubottu> bomber: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alimj> Does anyone know a working driver?
<alimj> P.S.: They are compex WLU54G
<Blop123> hello everybody, I m using *buntu 12.10 dual boot with win8. both system share a quite big partition. after moving some files around i am left with several corrupted ones. When trying to delete them I receive the following error message "No such file or directory". Any suggestions on how to solve this?
<theadmin> Blop123: How exactly are you deleting them?
<Blop123> first i tried the graphical way through thunar, and then via the terminal (sudo rm -f file)
<Blop123> neither one worked
<atriani> judo en pv
<theadmin> Blop123: Does the filename have weird charactrers like spaces or whatever?
<bekks> Blop123: Then check using ls -lha wether the file still exists.
<souliaq> How I can check with Ubuntu, what service locks specified TCP port?
<Blop123> yes spaces, hence when deleting i use A\ B\ ...
<Blop123> it still exists but not in that folder\
<bekks> souliaq: sudo lsof -i or sudo netstat -tulpen
<theadmin> Blop123: Err... Well, if it's not in "that" folder then change to whatever folder it is in
<BluesKaj> !fr | atriani
<ubottu> atriani: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<finegansworld> Can someone tell me where the file for display settings is on Xubuntu 12.10?  There is no xorg.conf file.  I can make changes to some file using the settings editor, but I don't know what file it's modifying.
<Blop123> bekks: it seems to still exist
<theadmin> finegansworld: You can make an xorg.conf if you feel it's necessary.
<finegansworld> theadmin: Well it seems that the settings editor is modifying some file, do you know what file that is modifying
<finegansworld> ?
<theadmin> finegansworld: Not really, but it obviously isn't anything under /etc because it doesn't run as root...
<Blop123> theadmin: what i meant is that the original file has been moved to another folder, now i am trying to delete a "relic" file that stayed there for some reason
<theadmin> Blop123: Hm... Well. Maybe it's not a file but a link? Try "unlink something"
<theadmin> Blop123: (where 'something' is the filename)
<Blop123> using bekks command i found out that it is still there (also rw), but can t be read
<Blop123> it s not a link, i checked by deleting the original file
<atriani> all my excuses
<Blop123> according to the size and properties it looks like the original but unaccessible
<finegansworld> Yeah, maybe that's why the settings don't stay when I re-boot.  That's the main thing, I want my resolution to stay the same when I reboot my machine.
<theadmin> Blop123: Ah what the hell. echo a > something (to overwrite the file), then delete what that creates.
<WeThePeople> how to remove the lock on a .sh
<alexit> IS anyone available to help me to enable the backlight keyboard on my laptopt  ASUS N56VZ ? I'm running ubuntu 12.10
<Blop123> i ll give it a try thanks
<finegansworld> theadmin:  Would you recommend that I just make a xorg.conf file?
<theadmin> finegansworld: Yeah I guess so
<usr13> WeThePeople: lock?
<bomber> ciao
<bomber> !list
<ubottu> bomber: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WeThePeople> usr13, you know the picture of a lock
<WeThePeople> i think i have to chmod but not sure
<usr13> WeThePeople: sudo chown WeThePeople .sh
<WeThePeople> ok thanks
<usr13> WeThePeople: Where WeThePeople is your actual user name on the system.
<WeThePeople> usr13, idk
<WeThePeople> the su auth. is failing though
<usr13> WeThePeople: Are you logged in as Guest?
<WeThePeople> usr13, no
<usr13> WeThePeople: What happens when you try to use sudo?
<carcinogen_75> Whats better to use: sudo -s or sudo -i ???
<HackerII> cool nic
<WeThePeople> usr13, sometimes it works
<alexit> IS anyone available to help me to enable the backlight keyboard on my laptopt  ASUS N56VZ ? I'm running ubuntu 12.10
<alexit> IS anyone available to help me to enable the backlight keyboard on my laptopt  ASUS N56VZ ? I'm running ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> carcinogen_75: sudo -i
<carcinogen_75> Thx
<usr13> WeThePeople: What do you mean sometimes?   It either works or it doesn't.  Let's do a little test;  open a terminal and do: ls -l ~/home |pastebinit
<usr13> WeThePeople: And send resulting URL
<Blop123> theadmin: only result from the command line: bash: file: Input/output error
<usr13> WeThePeople: (If it tells you to install pastebinit, do it.
<theadmin> Blop123: Bah. Okay, no idea
<WeThePeople> usr13, it says cannot access
<WeThePeople> no sudo
<WeThePeople> usr13, ^^
<usr13> WeThePeople: who |pastebinit
<usr13> WeThePeople: Oh you can't install pastebinit, sorry.
<Blop123> theadmin: jejeje ok thanks anyway ；-）
<Blop123> last resort format
<theadmin> WeThePeople: who | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<usr13> WeThePeople: What is the user name? Issue command who and tell us what it says.
<Parkman> Hello, I am using windows to make a partition for ubuntu, what format should I make that partition for ubuntu installing?
<theadmin> Parkman: Ext4. But Windows doesn't deal with normal filesystems.
<usr13> WeThePeople: Yea, do as theadmin said.
<WeThePeople> theadmin, what does that do?
<theadmin> Parkman: You should use Ubuntu to install it
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Alternative to pastebinit
<theadmin> WeThePeople: Curl comes preinstalled, so...
<Picto> Hello
<WeThePeople> thats cool
<Parkman> Alright, so what should I do to install it? leave it unallocated?
<Parkman> and then
<BluesKaj> Parkman, suggest you DL inand burn to cd or other media , gparted live for editing partitions
<Parkman> alright, then i can make it ext4 from one of those programs?
<SunMoonStar> Anyone here use Google app engine? What path do you place it in? Should I keep it in /var/www with rest of my web stuff or in home or other?
<Picto> I need install Window XP, but Ubuntu remove driver SATA, how i can install driver SATA por Window XP? (sorry i speak spanish)
<Picto> for*
<Muphrid> Parkman: you can boot it via live usb and partition via GParted, or directly in the installer
<Parkman> ohh, perfect! I will just use it directly in the installer.
<WeThePeople> theadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476311/
<Parkman> Thanks a ton!
<theadmin> WeThePeople: "su" is unusable on Ubuntu
<WeThePeople> ok
<usr13> WeThePeople: You have to use sudo
<Picto> pls help, i need driver SATA
<Picto> or run program "HDD Regenator" for Ubuntu
<compdoc> sudo su work for me, but it might be because I changed my sudoers file
<jrib> compdoc: don't use sudo su :/
<usr13> compdoc: No, it just works, but best to just do  sudo -i
<compdoc> its very rare I need to be root, but its happened
<Parkman> Thanks guys, this is why I love the linux community!
<usr13> WeThePeople: Can you pastebin the results of   ls -l ~/   ?
<jrib> compdoc: that's fine.  You still shouldn't do "sudo su" to achieve it though
<WeThePeople> usr13, no it worked though
<usr13> Ok.
<justasking> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my newest fresh install (Ubuntu 12.10), while partitioning the hard drive, unity-greeter crashes
<LambdaMutt> (I apologize for the spurious connects / disconnects. I'm trying to configure XChat and it seems to connect here 'out of the box.)
<justasking> and the same error lines keep repeating
<justasking> in the ouput
<justasking> has anyone of you experienced such a problem ?
<justasking> I also had the same issue with a 12.04 installation (both amd64)
<usr13> justasking: What do you mean "while partitioning the hard drive"?    Have you finished the install yet?
<justasking> nope, I already have a debian wheezy installation and just readjust the hard drive's space
<justasking> to each disto
<freshstart> does anybody know a countdown timer?
<usr13> justasking: Can you explain more fully what your situation is?  And what it is you are actually trying to do?
<usr13> freshstart: there's ktimer
<justasking> I'm currently doing an installation of Ubuntu 12.10
<LinuxGuy91> Hello my computer is not working
<LinuxGuy91> Hello my computer is not working
<LinuxGuy91> Hello my computer is not working
<FloodBot1> LinuxGuy91: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justasking> while the installation window appears and asks me the usual questions about 3rd party software etc ...
<Tex_Nick> freshstart : looks like GTimer & GNOME Clocks might work for you
<justasking> after readjusting the size of my hard drive
<justasking> and press continue, next or whatever
<freshstart> Tex_Nick: usr13 :any of them have the ability to show ms?
<justasking> an error appers
<xangua> !enter | justasking
<ubottu> justasking: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lil> LinuxGuy91; Your gonna have to be a little more specific then that.
<usr13> justasking: So did you create a couple of new partitions (of adequate size)?
<justasking> i keep around 500 for my debian installation and use another 500 for ubuntu
<LinuxGuy91> Hello friends
<LinuxGuy91> Hello friends
<LinuxGuy91> Hello friends
<FloodBot1> LinuxGuy91: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justasking> wait it looks like it started to run smoothly again
<usr13> freshstart: http://imagebin.org/240987
<usr13> justasking: Can you quote the exact text of the error?
<dawkirst> Random question: what is man-db?
<justasking> anyway thanks for your time guys ... I nearly missed my latest gentoo and slackware installations, fdisk rocks :P
<Muphrid> dawkirst: database of manual pages
<Tex_Nick> freshstart: I just installed GNOME Clocks ... it only resolvesto seconds
<dawkirst> Muphrid, thanks. I'm brand new to Ubuntu (and Linux), so I suspect I'll be asking more random questions.
<usr13> justasking: 500G?  Don't you already have a /home/ paritiion?
<Muphrid> dawkirst: this channel is meant for it
<Tex_Nick> freshstart : thst's in countdown mode ... in timer mode it resolves to tenths of a second
<Muphrid> as long as it is a support question also
<dawkirst> Muphrid, good to hear it.
<dawkirst> Another random question: what does the source command do? (man source doesn't give me much)
<Tex_Nick> freshstart : just installed KTimer that usr13 recommended ... it's nice
<freshstart> Tex_Nick: yeah it's nice but doesnt support ms
<Muphrid> dawkirst: never heard of it before but fuond this http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdln_source.htm
<dawkirst> Muphrid, thanks for that.
<Alex12> hi!
<Alex12> help plz
<Malsasa> Alex12: hi...
<skai-falkorr> hi
<sda1986> i have a 6core processor. I have to use "DD" can i use "DD" with all cores?
<angs> I do not have /proc/bus/usb/devices on my ubuntu 12.04. what is the substitute directory  of that?
<Alex12> i need fastest turbo flash player for big fps in video please where and how install it?
<skai-falkorr> i have some problem with unity. unity test says http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476368/ , but compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow). intel x4500MHD Ubuntu 12.10. what should i do?
<Muphrid> Alex12: is that the name of something? you could increase performance using the flash-aid addon or playing it hardware aceelerated
<Muphrid> sda1986: dd is an operation on disks, i doubt the processor plays a big role on it
<Alex12> old computer
<Muphrid> Alex12: try with flash-aid addon
<Alex12> bad video card is bad GPU aceleration
<Alex12> me instsll flash-aid?
<Muphrid> yes
<sda1986> Muphrid, Yea, but I can see I have a core with 100%, I think move data between /dev/urandom to an MD (raid software) could use a bit of processor
<Alex12> flash code is open?
<Alex12> where can download high version of it?
<Alex12> high speed version
<bazhang> Alex12, it's adobe so not open. there is no high speed version
<Muphrid> Alex12: that addon I told you will download the most appropriate version for your system
<Alex12> mupf i need only addon or flash so also?
<Muphrid> sda1986: I found no reference to multithreading in dd so I assume you cant
<Muphrid> Alex12: the addon will download flash for you and configure it
<Alex12> ok
<Alex12> how install just in apt-get?
<dawkirst> Muphrid, on that note, can you recommend a good overall resource for learning?
<Muphrid> dawkirst: learning anything specifically?
<bazhang> !manual | dawkirst
<ubottu> dawkirst: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Motoservo> I've never setup linux before and now I'm installing Ubuntu for a client side app I need to run on my Mac (via Boot Camp). I'm installing it to a USB stick drive that came formatted as DOS FAT32, is there a preferred (or required) format for Linux?
<bazhang> !rute | dawkirst and this
<ubottu> dawkirst and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<dawkirst> Muphrid, just general usage of Linux, but with the ultimate aim of using it to develop software.
<skai-falkorr> no advise for me?
<dawkirst> Thanks bazhang.
<Alex12> not found
<bazhang> dawkirst, this channel is for ubuntu support, general questions such as you are asking would be better addressed in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Alex12, whats not found. please be clear
<dawkirst> bazhang, ok, understood. Thanks.
<Alex12> flash-aid
<Alex12>  not found
<sda1986> yea, me too, that's why i asked here. Hail mary
<bazhang> Alex12, where did you check for it
<Muphrid> Alex12: https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/flash-aid/?src=ss
<Alex12> sudo apt-get install flash-aid
<Alex12> hey i use chromium
<bazhang> Alex12, its a firefox addon so its not apt-get
<Alex12> nono
<Alex12> in foefox always low fps in video
<usuario_> ola
<bazhang> Alex12, there is no super high speed flash player
<Alex12> in chromium only normal
<usuario_> tu madreeeeeeeeeeee la putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xangua> Alex12: as in any other browser, flash in general sucks
<Muphrid> Alex12: maybe you should try the official chrome since it has flash bundled in its latest version
<xangua> !ops | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Alex12> i see many hotos in google
<Alex12> help plz
<Alex12> Muph there are also not very fast work
<Alex12> but better other flash plaers of standart Ubuntu
<Muphrid> Alex12: what do you use flash for then? only youtube?
<Alex12> not only
<Alex12> i want online anime
<bazhang> !ot | Alex12
<ubottu> Alex12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Muphrid> Alex12: your last option then is an script like this http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/87011
<Alex12> how install high speed flash plz?
<bazhang> Alex12, stop asking. it does NOT exist
<tyler> Okay, I have some SERIOUS issues.
<by313> Блин ток поставил на нетбук 12.10 не могу понять туит или нет... Может кто подскажет новичку какую линуху на нетбук поставить?
<xangua> Alex12: there is not such thing as you have been told all this time
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> by313, #ubuntu-ru
<Guest26181> I'm trying to install a software called Watchtower Library
<Guest26181> And when it installs with Wine
<Nambarc> Hi, is this where I can get general help with Ubuntu?
<Surkow|laptop> yes, don't ask to ask
<Guest26181> Text for Saturday, December 29, 2012
<Guest26181> ◀◀week  ◀day  today  day▸  week▸▸
<Guest26181> Squares come up
<Guest26181> Where letters are
<Guest26181> How do I fix that?
<xangua> !appdb | Guest26181
<ubottu> Guest26181: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest26181> appdb?
<Guest26181> okay...
<bazhang> Guest26181, #winehq for specific app help
<KeyboardNotFound> in one moment my mouse doesn't work, my keyboard doesn't type, why ? after logout and again login all works normal, i use xubuntu 12.10
<skai-falkorr> bazhang: and for unity specific questions?
<Alex12> xangua i example watch in vlc plugin in browser videos and have high fps
<Alex12> Muphrid how use it?
<bazhang> skai-falkorr, all kinds, whats the unity issue
<skai-falkorr> bazhang:  i have some problem with unity. unity test says http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476368/ , but compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow). intel x4500MHD Ubuntu 12.10. what should i do?
<skai-falkorr> bazhang: that issue
<Muphrid> Alex12: not sure in chromium, thought it was just clicking install
<bazhang> skai-falkorr, does additional drivers offer anything for that? there was an xorg-edgers some time ago specifically for intel gpu that did not have support that way, but as its a PPA its at your own risk entirely
<Alex12> Muph its for all sites will work?
<Muphrid> Alex12: in the same page it says the supported websites
<skai-falkorr> bazhang: jockey dont offer anything for me. you think xswat ppa for intel can help? well.. thats not gonna kill me if i try^_^
<Alex12> ok thx i will try!
<Alex12> bb!
<SunMoonStar> which directories get replaced when you do a system update? Surely not /usr/local or /opt ?
<bazhang> SunMoonStar, update? or version upgrade
<SunMoonStar> bazhang: i guess I mean version upgrade
<bazhang> SunMoonStar, PPA are disabled, for one
<SunMoonStar> I want to know if those directories are safe to put stuff that it won't get overridden
<bazhang> such as /opt ?
<SunMoonStar> yes
<KeyboardNotFound> in one moment my mouse doesn't work, my keyboard doesn't type, why ? after logout and again login all works normal, i use xubuntu 12.10
<bazhang> that would surely be safe
<SunMoonStar> i am tryign to figure out whether to put my google app engine sdk in /opt/gae or /usr/local/gae
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: either of them
<SunMoonStar> and i will probably break the path conventions by not using the path/bin or path/doc things either but whatever, I'm just trying to learn and put thigns int he right place as I go along
<Muphrid> they dont get "replaced", only upgraded
<SunMoonStar> in the /opt/ section of the hierarchy manual, it says programs meant to be run directly by the user should be placed in /opt/<package>/bin
<SunMoonStar> why 'must'?
<SunMoonStar> I don't want to move files from the way they are placed in the SDK package
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: where did you see must
<SunMoonStar> Programs to be invoked by users must be located in the directory /opt/<package>/bin or under the /opt/<provider> hierarchy. If the package includes UNIX manual pages, they must be located in /opt/<package>/share/man or under the /opt/<provider> hierarchy, and the same substructure as /usr/share/man must be used.
<SunMoonStar> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#PURPOSE14
<SunMoonStar> in the opt section
<ichat> just a quick question... im a bit confused about...
<ichat> my laptop (new) comes with  win8 and secure boot...
<ichat> so first i did was disbable sec boot,   now in the  usermanual   it says that for  legacy win 32 bit versions i should change my  system to bios / legacy mode...
<ichat> does that apply to ubuntu 32 bit as well?
<FloodBot1> ichat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Catbuntu> Hey
<b33nj> suggest me a good book about linux commands
<wad> When I "apt-get install mysql-server", it doesn't ask me to supply a root password for the database. And so I don't have access. Googling around hasn't helped. Are there supposed to be docs somewhere for what I'm supposed to do with a package after the "apt-get install" step?
<SunMoonStar> b33nj: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: I believe that in /usr/bin you can only hold a binary executable whereas in opt you can hold a folder
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, i have already read half that book
<SunMoonStar> b33nj: not good enough? I'm halfway as well
<keoma> ciao
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, i do not understand some moments
<SunMoonStar> Muphrid: so it is basically saying that it is strongly suggested to not put non executable stuff in bin?
<keoma> !list
<ubottu> keoma: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SunMoonStar> Muphrid: in /opt/<package>/bin i mean?
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, also the apt system is not fully explained
<SunMoonStar> b33nj: I think there is nothing better than that book
<tag> hi, i when i boot from a drive with no boot folder, i still get grub, how is this happening?
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: I do as I said, I put big foldered packages like sagemath in opt and single binaries in /usr/bin like youtube-dl and small apps
<SunMoonStar> b33nj: but I could be wrong
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, have you read that book and understand everything?
<SunMoonStar> Muphrid: what's the diff between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<SunMoonStar> b33nj: so far yes, i'm halfway through
<ichat> tag you probably installed grub in your  boot reccort...
<tyler_> Hey, guys
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: in BSD /usr/local/bin is for user-installed apps and /usr/bin is for OS-installed apps, in linux i think there is none
<tag> ichat: how do i clear the boot record?
<tyler_> How do I check my computer's specs?
<tyler_> dxdiag on windows
<tyler_> How on Linux?
<SunMoonStar> Muphrid: thanks
<tyler_> I wanna run a digital diagnostic
<tyler_> Anyone?
<ichat> tag depeds on the operating system you are running now or want to use here after
<tyler_> Ubutnu
<tyler_> *Ubuntu
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, SunMoonStar, i have downloaded unix in a nutshell
<tag> ichat: it's just a storage HDD
<tyler_> Nobody wants to help?
<SunMoonStar> tyler_: try cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Muphrid> tyler_: you mean like HardInfo?
<Muphrid> HardInfo would show all specs possible
<SunMoonStar> b33nj: how is that?
<tyler_> I mean the equivalent of dxdiag on windows
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, i have not unrared it yet
<tyler_> 800 mhz ...
<tyler_> My laptop fails lol
<ichat> tag, its still depends on the os that your running...  google  ¨ clear mbr ubuntu ´  will help you  find the ubuntu way,   fixboot  windows   will help you find the windows way
<b33nj> SunMoonStar, in unix in a nutshell author writes about bash
<Muphrid> b33nj: have you seen this http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/coreutils.html
<tag> ichat: will clearing the first 512 bytes affect my ability to access data on the drive?
<bfortified> can someone help me please with a failed deja-dub restore? trying to restore using duplicity but not sure which file to point to. Obviosly the folder it get backs up to is filled with .tar.gz files.
<SunMoonStar> does PATH follow symlinks?
<b33nj> Muphrid, not yet
<ichat> tag...  im not sure
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: you want to link opt to usr/bin?
<SunMoonStar> Muphrid: I was going to install google app engine to /opt/google_app_engine and make a symlink from /home/google_app_engine to /opt/google_app_engine but was wondering if I have to add /opt/google_app_engine to the PATH seeing how (i think) /home/ is already in the path
<SunMoonStar> i mean /home/maks
<SunMoonStar> maks is my user name
<Muphrid> SunMoonStar: you can leave it in your home or put in your opts then 'ln -s /path/to/binary/binary /usr/local/bin/binary'
<skai-falkorr> bazhang: nope. ppa wont help
<Emanon> Hey all, I'm having a couple of problems that I can't find a solution for elsewhere so here I am. First: When I start a program in WINE or Steam it forces it onto my laptop's monitor instead of the external I want (and have always been able to use before) this is a recent event and I haven't changed anything of note to precipitate the change in behavior. Second: my wireless headset has stopped working. It shows up in the sound panel and
<jbrq> hi! join tf2 game 176.57.135.221 (free to play)
<Muphrid> Emanon: is sound working with other devices?
<rincewind> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Emanon> Yes Muphrid. Whenever I hit "test" it just plays on the internal speakers regardless of whether I have them selected or not.
<Ronalds_M> gmail, youtube and some other webapps doesn't show, when installed
<rincewind> !poll
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows why
<k1l_> jbrq: no advertising in here, please
<Emanon> I kind of need the headset to work (it did last night but apparently something changed while I was sleeping) because I use it for Rosetta Stone.
<solaries> how do I get the reason for the last system restart ?
<solaries> I would like to send a mail from my server using Python
<D_Russ> can someone please tell me how to reclaim the space i created when deleting the windows partition?? i ran the live secure disk with osreover and when i try to expand my ubuntu partition with gparted it will not allow me to go larger but i have 660gb available of unused disk space
<k1l_> D_Russ: is the swap partition mounted?
<D_Russ> i dont know
<D_Russ> how do i unmount it if it is?
<k1l_> some live system mount a swap when they find one on the harddisk. that could block partitions to be changed.
<D_Russ> ohh i c
<D_Russ> know of a work around
<D_Russ> k1l_: do you know how i can unmount it if that is my problem?
<k1l_> D_Russ: rightclick on that partition and unmount it
<D_Russ> option is not there.
<bazhang> D_Russ, you are using the live cd or gparted live cd , right?
<D_Russ> secured live cd with osremover
<bazhang> D_Russ, well with a gparted live cd or ubuntu live cd its no issue
<D_Russ> ok i will try a gparted live cd
<D_Russ> thanks
<k1l_> D_Russ: maybe its a cd specific thing. better ask their support then
<bazhang> distrowatch.com has the link
<D_Russ> ok cool
<D_Russ> thanks guys
<xomniverse> every time I try to burn a DVD using either Brasero or xfburn, the burn fails right at the end. Burning CDs seems fine.
<Shogoot> Hi i installed xampp(yes im on a windoes os, but the problem can be solved crossplatformed) ann mysql workbench and im trying to connect to my mysql db from my pc to the pc on my network that has the mysql server.
<Shogoot> Im using a Dynamic DNS program to manage the dynamic ip issue from my provider. The problem is that i cant connect to the mysql db trough workbench.
<Shogoot> Im trying: http://myname.no-ip.org/phpmyadmin  but its failing to connect....    any ideas?
<Mech0z> anyone know how to fix this that happens when I do apt-get install -f http://www.gratisimage.dk/graphic/images/2012/December/29/CABA_50DF371C.jpg
<bekks> Shogoot: Why dont you just use your local IP when being in your local LAN?
<Shogoot> bekks, because i will be developing also from outside my local network. In my spare time on work for example :)
<bekks> Shogoot: Then you have to try to connect from outside your LAN. You cant test it from inside.
<Muphrid> Mech0z: did you install anything from a ppa?
<Shogoot> even if im using the myname.no-ip org ? wont that loop back to my machien anyways?
<freshstart> does anybody if there is a program that shows date/time(and milliseconds)?
<Mech0z> Muphrid I dont remember
<k1l_> freshstart: date?
<Muphrid> Mech0z: you have a version higher than the one in repository, did you apt-get update before?
<k1l_> freshstart: date can actually dispay nanoseconds. so that is what you are looking for, imho
<freshstart> k1l_: i ll give you an example wait
<freshstart> k1l_: 20:11:20:16:22:16:34
<Mech0z> Muphrid did an apt-get update earlier today, so that should be fine? does this make more sense http://www.gratisimage.dk/graphic/images/2012/December/29/03C7_50DF38EB.jpg
<MishaX2> I don't want to start reporting stuff, but I'm really wondering how this works. So for example I can buy a https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/power-off/ utility, which costs like 3 bucks and I could write it in like 10 minutes. It is apparently in the ubuntu software center and is under the gnu gpl license. Shouldn't I be allowed to see the code. Furthermore why are we promoting the whole idea of payin
<MishaX2> g for these applications without being able to look at the source? I could then just as well put windows on my computer...
<Shogoot> bekks, well your right. im using now the internal ip and it works like  a charm. I will have to test from outside the no-ip.org ip anotehr day :) thanks
<Muphrid> Mech0z: yes, perhaps you could purge these depends packages if theyre not a depend for something else
<Muphrid> or reinstall
<Muphrid> Mech0z: install or open Synaptic, then check the version of these packages there
<elx> Guys what is the most user friendly chkdsk equivalent on ubuntu?
<k1l_> Mech0z: you have some ppa which have some python packages?
<Mech0z> sabnzbdplus must run on python I recon?
<Mech0z> same with 2 addons
<Muphrid> elx: the equivalent is fsck and is not needed in desktop use
<Muphrid> it runs at boot time
<elx> can i use it from terminal?
<Muphrid> elx: I dont know but you dont need to, it runs on every boot
<k1l_> elx: dont run it on mounted partitions
<elx> I have been reading regarding my partition error that gparted is giving me and people advice to use chkdsk afew times
<rom> exit
<elx> when trying to shrink my secondary partition...
<MonkeyDust> elx  have you used gparted from a live cd or usb?
<Muphrid> Mech0z: what is the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Emanon> So no joy for my audio and video problems?
<Mech0z> Muphrid one moment, I am trying to reboot
<elx> i'm using directly from ubuntu, but thought i would do a checkup of the partition and if still get errors then create a live cd
<Muphrid> Emanon: when did the headphone stop working?
<Emanon> Sometime when I was sleeping last night.
<Muphrid> out of nowhere?
<MonkeyDust> elx  no, use a live cd or usb to shrink partitions
<Emanon>  Muphrid It was working immediately before I went to sleep and when I woke up it was not working.
<elx> MonkeyDust, Ok thanks!
<Mech0z> Muphrid http://pastebin.com/avqeEWru
<k1l_> Mech0z: you are using a PPA from jcfp. so better ask him how his PPA ruins your package managment
<Muphrid> Emanon: that is weird, I assume changing ports, rebooting or replugging didnt work right
<Emanon> So sometime between 01:00 and 09:00 today.
<Mech0z> k1l_ can that be changed?
<Ronalds_M> hello
<Ronalds_M> :>
<k1l_> Mech0z: you can use ppa-purge for removing the ppa and the ppa-packages
<Emanon> Muphrid: But it's being detected it just refuses to stay selected.
<Ronalds_M> can I make programms open and show on top of the dock in unity?
<Emanon> I'll try changing ports, hold on.
<Ronalds_M> it could be a nice tweak
<Emanon> Changing ports did nothing.
<Mech0z> k1l_ does that mean that sabnzbdplus will be removed if I do that (The app, not the ppa)
<Emanon> +1 for Ronalds_M We need to be able to make apps overlap the top bar.
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Ronalds_M> it could be nice, if new programms would show up in top, not where you need to search them
<k1l_> Mech0z: yes. that removes the ppa packages aswell
<TopGear> Hi there.
<k1l_> Mech0z: but sabnzbdplus is in the official ubuntu sources
<TopGear> Someone with conky knowledge?
<bazhang> TopGear, read the ubuntuforums wiki on it?
<Muphrid> Emanon: can you give a screen capture of the selection dialog?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 knows with proprieties I can render a video on PiTiVi to run properly in a Nokia 5130c?
<WeThePeople> idk what i did but ubuntu 12.04 wants to mount the cd rom first, i have to press s to skip, how do i remove this prompt?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | TopGear
<ubottu> TopGear: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Emanon> Muphrid: Sure, sec.
<bazhang> CrazyGangster, try handbrake to convert it
<WeThePeople> topgear, do you want to edit things?
<SecretFire> is it true that virii don't effect linux?
<bazhang> !virus | SecretFire
<TopGear> Alright.
<ubottu> SecretFire: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SecretFire> I thought so
<TopGear> Well, I want to monitor the diskusage of an entire harddrive, but how do I do that? /dev/sda, /sda, /hda doesn't work in Conky.
<Muphrid> SecretFire: as long as you stay in the repository and do not run obscure shell scripts if find on random websites
<Walex> TopGear: 'df'?
<Muphrid> but you need to play an active role for it to affect you
<CrazyGangster> bazhang: I will try but in that way i have to render the same video 2times, right?
<SecretFire> the reason I ask
<Muphrid> you dont get anything simply by browsing the web
<Mech0z> k1l_ I cant seem to install ppa-purge due to the same issue
<SecretFire> is because my friend had problems with windows having trojan so I formatted and installed xubuntu but they think the virus is still there
<Muphrid> Mech0z: then temporarily remove all these packages and reinstall if possible
<Mech0z> any other way I can remove it?
<bazhang> SecretFire, did you have an ubuntu support issue question?
<TopGear> Walex: How did you think of doing that?
<Mech0z> how
<Muphrid> either via synaptic or by apt-get purge package1 package2 package3 ... packagen
<Emanon> Muphrid: http://i.imgur.com/yg0E8.jpg
<SecretFire> has anyone got openmw to run? I can't seem to find a working version of it
<bazhang> SecretFire, if you formatted and overwrote the partition, then installed ubuntu/xubuntu it cannot still be there
<SecretFire> bazhang : I know that, but they don't :)
<SecretFire> lol
<bazhang> SecretFire, what is openmw
<SecretFire> open source implementation of morrowind
<SecretFire> elder scrolls
<bazhang> SecretFire, lets stay on topic please to actual support
<Emanon> Muphrid: It detects it, even allows the in-line volume control works but flat refuses to use it as a source.
<Ronalds_M> anybody runs CS 1.6 on widescrean with wine?
<Ronalds_M> :D
<Emanon> Well, not "inline" per se but on ear.
<Muphrid> Emanon: see if the package 'pavucontrol' is of any help
<Muphrid> your issue is weird
<Tex_Nick> Ronalds_M : your question needs to be more specific ... also note that wine has a support channel #winehq
<Ronalds_M> @Tex_Nick tnx
<Emanon> Muphrid: Pavu displays my headset in the configuration tab but nowhere else.
<Emanon> Everywhere else it's just my built-in audio and my hdmi audio out.
<D_Russ> k1l: no luck with gparted live
<D_Russ> it still wont allow me to expand it
<D_Russ> and there is no option for unmount on rightclick
<Muphrid> Emanon: also check gnome-alsamixer then
<Muphrid> otherwise I have no clue lol
<D_Russ> can someone please tell me how to reclaim the space i created when deleting the windows partition?? i ran the live secure disk with osreover and when i try to expand my ubuntu partition with gparted it will not allow me to go larger but i have 660gb available of unused disk space
<D_Russ> gparted live isnt working
<D_Russ> for me anyway
<Emanon> gnome-alsamixer displays a "USB Mixer" but no option to select it as the input/output source.
<Emanon> I guess when I finish wiping my portable drive I'll reboot and hope that works.
<Emanon> Any ideas for forcing wine and Steam to open on the display I want it to or should I just go to #winehq and #steam (or whatever steam support is)?
<D_Russ> you dont need wine for steam anymore
<D_Russ> there is a linux version
<Emanon> I'm not using steam through wine.
<D_Russ> ohh ok
<Emanon> I'm having similar problems on both steam AND wine
<D_Russ> sorry cant help you with that
<Emanon> Maybe I can do something in the compiz window controll extension.
<Tex_Nick> Emanon : #steamlug is probably the best channel for steam
<Emanon> Thanks I'll try there after I'm done futzing with Compiz.
<Emanon> Doesn't look like Compiz has an option to force certain applications to certain monitors at will.
<termitor> hi
<termitor> what is this bug http://pastebin.com/VfF032Db ?
<ThinkT510> termitor: are you using btrfs?
<D_Russ> can someone please tell me how to reclaim the space i created when deleting the windows partition?? i ran the live secure disk with osreover and when i try to expand my ubuntu partition with gparted it will not allow me to go larger but i have 660gb available of unused disk space
<ThinkT510> termitor: it is still experimental, you shouldn't be using it in production environments
<ichat> does any one know if  you specially need  the 64bit version of ubuntu to run on an EFI  based notebook?
<termitor> ThinkT510: it's btrfs,not the disk you think ?
<ThinkT510> termitor: i can't tell sorry, but i wouldn't be surprised
<Tex_Nick> ichat : bios runs beneath the OS & doesn't care if the OS is 32 or 64
<Basil1x> Ubuntu12.04LTS... my Laptop's sound cuts out after a bit.  Sound through the HDMI port is unaffected, but the internal speakers quit.  Is there anything I can do to restore it?  I do not want to have to reinstall Ubuntu again.
<joseluisc020> hello
<dufa> hello
<Emanon> Muphrid: Rebooting fixed the audio issue.
<Muphrid> Emanon: alright, probably a module unloaded
<Emanon> That's pretty lame of the module.
<ichat> Tex_Nick:  - that wasnt my exact question...   my question was,  can you boot the 32bit iso of a  efi based system...  because it requires a diferent  {boot]  file... from a  legacy... for example  other  doesn  include efi boot on its 32bit  iso...
<Emanon> Wine is still acting stupid. Guess I'll go talk to them.
<b33nj> hi
<Basil1x> nevermind... gonna switch to Fedora
<b33nj> Basilx
<Tex_Nick> ichat : sorry, someone else will have to help you with that :)
<b33nj> hi
<ichat> Tex_Nick:  not a problem... - thanks for trying anyway...
<ichat> ill just have to download both and try...
<Gnome-Help> hello
<Gnome-Help> i have a question
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: you better ask it then
<Gnome-Help> how can i install gnome?
<Gnome-Help> http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<Gnome-Help> there stand Take GNOME 3.6 for a test drive
<ThinkT510> !notunity | Gnome-Help
<ubottu> Gnome-Help: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<b33nj> ThinkT510, hi
<Gnome-Help> butt there is also another version of gnome
<ThinkT510> b33nj: hi
<Gnome-Help> when you click "Download the live image"
<b33nj> ThinkT510: suggest me a movie to watch
<ThinkT510> b33nj: you are in the wrong channel
<joey8> hey guys - what is the name of the command to display computer information. the name is like "inxi" or something. thx
<ThinkT510> b33nj: this is ubuntu support
<ThinkT510> joey8: lspci?
<b33nj> ThinkT510: suggest me a book about linux commands to read
<joey8> ThinkT510➤ ah ok thanx
<yeats> b33nj: got an ubuntu support question?
<ThinkT510> b33nj: try asking in ##linux
<rust_> Hello?
<b33nj> yeats: suggest me a book about linux commands
<yeats> !ot | b33nj
<ubottu> b33nj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> !terminal | b33nj
<ubottu> b33nj: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ThinkT510> !manual | b33nj
<ubottu> b33nj: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DJones> b33nj: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<agronholm> does anyone know why the Xorg process has a habit of going into a busy-waiting cycle where it consumes a lot (13-40%) CPU even when the user is not doing anything?
<agronholm> rebooting helps temporarily
<b33nj> DJones, no
<rust_> Hey, my ubuntu randomly stopped working, and said something about Minimal bash line editing. What is this?
<Gnome-Help> @ubottu click on the gnome site to "Download th elive image"
<veryhappy> what's best? what's newer? what's faster? mbr or gpt with uefi?
<b33nj> help, irssi says cannot send to channel
<Sling> b33nj: we can see you fine
<b33nj> Sling: in #linux channel
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: if you want gnome3 with gnome-shell then do: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Sling> b33nj: register with nickserv in order to speak there
<Gnome-Help> no i dont want
<ThinkT510> b33nj: you need a registered nick
<Sling> some channels have that measure against spam
<Sling> see /msg nickserv register htlp
<yeats> !freenode | b33nj
<Sling> s/htlp/help/
<ubottu> b33nj: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Gnome-Help> when i click on there it download gnome-3.6.0.iso
<Gnome-Help> how can i install this version?
<rust_> Hey, my Ubuntu stopped working and now ir says something about Bash line editing, can someone helo me?
<b33nj> okay
<antoniocetera> hello
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: thats not how you install things
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: that is an iso you burn to a disk and boot off
<Gnome-Help> i use unet.... then it runs on a usb stick
<Gnome-Help> but how can i run it on the harddrive
<Gnome-Help> from usb to harddrive
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: thats got nothing to do with ubuntu
<veryhappy> Gnome-Help: you should use syslinux
<yeats> Gnome-Help: install Ubuntu
<Gnome-Help> syslinux?
<yeats> then install gnome-shell
<Gnome-Help> but what is when i want to install this....is this possible?
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: no
<Gnome-Help> it is a demo?! of gnome
<Gnome-Help> i wnat to install this on the harddrive
<ThinkT510> Gnome-Help: then ask the guys you got it from, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<yeats> Gnome-Help: this is where you ask about Gnome: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels#List_of_IRC_Channels
<DJones> Gnome-Help: The iso you are downloading is another operating system, not something you install on Ubuntu
<Gnome-Help> ok
<Gnome-Help> i thought the linux installation is always the same :)
<bekks> Gnome-Help: The installation process differs for every linux distribution.
<Gnome-Help> thanks for help
<Gnome-Help> bye
<enneract> how does a LVM with multiple discs handle one disc failing?
<rust_> Hey. Can someone help me with this? My ubuntu isnt working and it just says it supports minimal bash coding. Can someone help?
<jhutchins_wk> rust_: What do you need help with?
<jhutchins_wk> enneract: Your data is preserved on the backup you made.
<MonkeyDust> !lvm | enneract is this useful?
<ubottu> enneract is this useful?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rust_> Jhitchins_wk: I booted up my ubuntu, and all it says is that it supports minimal bash line editing. Thats it, and it wont let me use my OS.
<jhutchins_wk> rust_: Why not?  Does it not have a login prompt?
<yeats> rust_: that's BusyBox (the emergency shell) - there should have been an error message before it threw you in there
<jhutchins_wk> rust_: Ah yes, that's where that comes up...  Need to pay attention to the error messages.
<rust_> Years: no error message. Thats it. J
<jhutchins_wk> rust_: Do you get the grub bootmenu?
<ThinkT510> !tab | rust_
<ubottu> rust_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rust_> None of those tab commands let me use my  OS.
<rust_> Jhutchins_wk: even the one that said boot said I needed to load the kernel first
<ThinkT510> rust_: sorry, it looked as if you were typing people's nicks by hand
<jhutchins_wk> rust_: You are not giving us enough information for us to be able to help you.
<bekks> rust_: What happens when you reboot your pc, and trying to boot boot Ubuntu. Please be as detailed as possible.
<rust_> Jhutchins_wk: all it is is a black screen with white text, saying that "Minimal Bash Like editing is supported" then says I get commands with tab.
<rust_> Thinkt510: I am typing these by hand, I dont have a tab key because I am using my phone.
<ThinkT510> rust_: ah
<jhutchins_wk> rust_: It doesn't just pop up with that line when you turn it on.  Something happens before then.
<Motoservo> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a stick drive as a dual boot for my mac. I'm following the directions but after copying over the .img the stick dismounts as "unreadable" and diskutil list shows that the stick changes from type DOS FAT32 to "0x17". Anybody have any suggestions?
<bekks> Motoservo: How do you "copy over the .img"?
<rust_> bekks: when I boot up my pc, it lets me choose between windows and Ubuntu. Next it blinks by a screen saying NTF5: No wubildr.
<bekks> rust_: So you are using WUBI. Thats a VERY important information.
<rust_> Bekks: then it takes me to the GNU GRUB screen.
<bekks> rust_: And basically, something is really messed up - I never used Wubi - but it looks like something messed up a file on your windows filesystem.
<Motoservo> bekks: sudo dd if=~/Desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<Tex_Nick> Motoservo : arethe directions from here ,,, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Motoservo> Tex_Nick: Those are the directions I followed.
<bekks> Motoservo: Whats that "/dev/disk1" thing?
<Motoservo> It doesn't matter what format the stick is when I start: HFS or DOS, it ends up something else.
<rust_> bekks: I had lent my computer to my father, and he said it Windows ran a chkdsk. Do you think that might be it?
<Motoservo> I tried of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1m and of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<bekks> rust_: chkdsk doesnt mess up files. Something happened, and that file is messed up, deleted, whatever.
<Motoservo> Seems those were my two options.
<rust_> bekks: I called and asked my father about it, he said all it did was say it deleted corrupted files.
<Lartza> To create a htpasswd for Digest mode what parameters should I use?
<bekks> rust_: That could have been the result of a filesystem corruption - and that file got corrupted and was deleted.
<mike_papa> I have scanner (all in one device hp 3055) connected to raspberrypi with sane working there. scanimage is working locally. Now I want to set up sane on Ubuntu to use scanner shared by raspberry. Raspberry seems to have everything ok. I can telnet it on 6566, but Ubuntu does not find scanner. dll.conf has only "net" in it, and "net.conf" has only raspberry's ip.
<rust_> Bekks: I guess I have to uninstall and Reinstall ubuntu?
<mike_papa> Any ideas what can be wrong?
<bekks> rust_: I'd not use WUBI at all, but create a dualboot with a natively installed Ubuntu.
<rust_> Bekks: If that involves a disk, I cant do that because I am using a netbook without a disk drive.
<ThinkT510> rust_: use a usb
<bekks> rust_: So where is that Windows installed onto?
<WeThePeople> hi
<Motoservo> bekks: Does that "/dev/disk1" part seem off? What seems off about it: path? syntax?
<rust_> Bekks: windows came preinstalled on my netbook
<bekks> rust_: And it is installed onto what....? Yes, a harddisk.
<bekks> Motoservo: Never seen Mac OSX device paths until now :)
<ThinkT510> !usb | rust_
<ubottu> rust_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Motoservo> bekks: Ah.
<goddard> how can i remove duplicate entries in my apt sources?
<mike_papa> bekks: he meant cd-rom drive
<mike_papa> i guess
<bekks> mike_papa: There is no windows live cd, so you must be wrong.
<ThinkT510> bekks: he meant he can't install ubuntu via cd
<rust_> ThinkT510: thats exactly what I meant,
<bekks> ThinkT510: He has an installed windows, he installed WUBI, and that WUBI installation is messed up.
<bekks> Thats the facts,
<bekks> So I am asking: where is that windows installed onto, if not on a harddisk?
<Muphrid> goddard: either in synaptic (i think) or manually editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThinkT510> bekks: please re-read what rust_ has typed
<mike_papa> anyway you don't really need cd rom drive to install ubuntu. It works same if you install it from usb. It even works pretty nice installed on usb.
<bekks> ThinkT510: I've elaborated those facts with him. :)
<dufa> Motoservo: the path /dev/disk1 should be just right
<jrib> goddard: you have to check /etc/apt/sources.list as well as files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ThinkT510> rust_: use a usb to install ubuntu
<rust_> Bekks: The Windows was preinstalled on my Acer Aspire One Netbook.
<itry> Hello! When I watch flash videos in firefox or chrome, at first everything is ok, but after 10 minutes the video always starts to stutter. Any ideas why and how to fix this?
<bekks> rust_: And it is or was installed onto WHAT...? Onto which device? If not a harddisk?
<Muphrid> itry: install the flash-aid ff addon
<goddard> jrib: im surprised it doesn't remove duplicates automatically
<goddard> jrib: can't apt-get find and remove them? it detected them.
<jrib> goddard: I don't know
<rust_> Bekks: I dont fucking know, where do preinstalled Operating systems go when you get your computer?
<bekks> rust_: On a harddisk.
<IdleOne> rust_, Please no swearing in here
<rust_> ThinkT510: How do I do that?
<ThinkT510> bekks: rust_ was trying to tell you he has no cd-drive (not no harddrive)
<mike_papa> rust_: and if you just want to play with it, and don't care about speed that much, just install Ubuntu on at least average fast, 4 GB usb drive, and boot computer from usb. This way you will avoid messing up your windows if something goes wrong on partition changes.
<rust_> IdleOne: ok. Sorry.
<ThinkT510> !usb | rust_
<nino_> itry: try using the about:flags option in Google Chrome
<itry> Muphrid: looks like this thing installs a new flash version. would prefer to do it manually so i know whats going on.
<osfinder> hello
<nino_> There is a option that you can disable one flash plugin
<rust_> mike_papa: I very much care about speed.
<nino_> With a wrong version
<osfinder> can someone help me with a crazy problem
<itry> nino_: about:flags gives me a white page. (im using chromium)
<nino_> why not the official one?
<dufa> osfinder: go ahead, state the problem
<osfinder> can someone answer my difficult question?
<bekks> rust_: Then install Ubuntu as a dualboot, it will be faster than every USB stick.
<osfinder> which os does he use?
<osfinder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HgyStstIhw
<osfinder> can someone say me what he is using
<mike_papa> rust_: then install it on hard drive. Download image, google how to "burn" it to bootable usb, and you're set.
<rust_> bekks:  how do
<rust_> I do that?
<nino_> itry do you use wubi or what?
<goddard> does anyone know how to remove duplicate apt get sources with the command line?
<nino_> apt-get clean of manually
<itry> nino_: what is wubi?
<nino_> *or*
<bekks> rust_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  -- wait a few minutes, the servers having problems currently.
<nino_> Itry: that is a test version of ubuntu that runs in windows
<mike_papa> rust_ : just be careful! You will need to change your partitions' sizes. You may loose everything from your computer if something goes wrong. Even pre-installed windows, and it's recovery option.
<osfinder> IN windows?!
<bekks> nino_: Thats no test version. Thats a full installation.
<nino_> You can test your hardware and feeling about ubuntu in Wubi
<rust_> By the way, to everyone helping me, I have been using Ubuntu for months without a problem.
<BluesKaj> goddard, use nano in the termianl to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ...look for duplicate entries
<rust_> Intil now that is,
<itry> nino_: just noticed, this is a debian 6 box, not ubuntu.
<osfinder> sorry but can some one help me..........i know its a crazy question
<rust_> Itry: this is ubuntu
<[snake]> osfinder, what is it?
<goddard> There has to be a way for apt-get to remove them
<osfinder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HgyStstIhw
<goddard> it detects them
<nino_> Bekks you are right but its not better then stand alone version or duel boot
<ThinkT510> osfinder: he is in some linux distro that uses compiz
<nino_> So i call it a test machine os
<osfinder> what os does the youtube guy use?
<razvan> hello, I removed apache install directory by mistake, and I tried to remove the package and install it again, but when i do that, it says that package is already installed, even if I did an apt-get remove apache2. I am using ubuntu 12.04. Can you tell me what to do ?
<tozen> ThinkT510: +100
<osfinder> "he is in some linux distro that uses compiz"?????!!!
<bekks> nino_: Which is wrong. ;) It needs a windows, that all.
<[snake]> osfinder, some distribution of GNU/Linux
<jrib> razvan: what did you remove exactly?
<tozen> osfinder: yes
<dufa> osfinder: it's impossible to tell which distro he is running, they're so customizable and many
<osfinder> "GNU/Linux" i know but what distro?
<[snake]> osfinder, you can use ubuntu for it I bet
<Muphrid> osfinder: looks like ubuntu 10.10
<nino_> ye but its not better then stand alone or dualboot Bekks
<[snake]> We'll go with Muphrid 's answer osfinder
<linuxthefish> hi, how can i install software from a live USB with persistance enabled?
<[snake]> ubuntu 10.10
<linuxthefish> apt-get shows no such package, and apt-get update dosn't do anything
<bekks> nino_: Which doesnt magically convert it into a "test os"?
<tozen> osfinder: probably sone debian kind distro with compiz
<jrib> linuxthefish: what does "dosn't do anything" mean exactly?
<rust_>  Bekks: the site you sent me says it needs a disk. I dont have a CD drive.
<nino_> Well what is it then? You cant say really that it works perfectly
<mike_papa> And maybe anyone knows how to deal with my SANE problem? Server seems to work fine, nothing blocks connection (I can telnet it on 6566), but client does not find any scanner.
<linuxthefish> "Reading packages lists... done"
<linuxthefish> then it's finished
<nino_> Its slower then a full stand alone of dualboot version Bekks
<nino_> *or8
<nino_> *
<jrib> !who | linuxthefish
<ubottu> linuxthefish: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> linuxthefish: what are you trying to install?
<linuxthefish> jrib: sshd
<linuxthefish> apache2 dosn't work either
<jrib> linuxthefish: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bekks> nino_: Yes. But it still is a full blown Ubuntu install, and not a test OS. Because of the windows requirement, nobody actually wants to support it, but thats OT ;)
<rust_> Bekks: the site you sent me says I need a CD drive. As I told you earlier, I have no CD drive.
<CoreyBR> hello guys
<CoreyBR> :)
<CoreyBR> good afternoon
<linuxthefish> jrib: "Package "openssh-server" has no instalation candidate" :S
<tozen> CoreBR: loevening
<nino_> Ok Bekks you are right its not a test OS but its not better then stand alone of dualboot
<jrib> linuxthefish: pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get update" and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> rust_: Then your one and only chance is using an installation on an USB stick.
<tozen> CoreBR: lol evening
<linuxthefish> ok
<serp_> !who | CoreyBR
<osfinder> <rust_> try this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ubottu> CoreyBR: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rust_> Bekks: Im just going to use Wubi again.
<rust_> Bye.
<bekks> nino_: It is the SAME, it isnt better. It just requires Windows, which introduces a lot more problems than you want.
<nino_> Ye thats the problem with wubi
<linuxthefish> jrib: i get "cat: /etc/apt/sources.list: Input/output error"
<nino_> i dont like it at all
<osfinder> so does someone kknow what os the guy used?
<nino_> And i'm wondering wy they introduced it
<ThinkT510> osfinder: why does it matter so much?
<nino_> OSfinder: Do you mean Itry?
<osfinder> no i mean all persons here
<mike_papa> rust_: first thing on google after typing "install ubuntu from usb" answers most of your questions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bazhang> osfinder, dont poll
<osfinder> :(
<bazhang> osfinder, this is ubuntu support
<ThinkT510> mike_papa: he left
<mike_papa> ThinkT510: Yeah. I missed it. I was on google for 3 seconds then ;)
<osfinder> i thank all bye
<nino_> Bye
<jrib> linuxthefish: well that's probably not good
<NazguL`> my mouse cursor disapear when i'm on menu options or icons how i can fix it?
<linuxthefish> oh
<linuxthefish> should i just reinstall ubuntu live on my usb?
<varikonniemi> you should install in the first place...
<media-centre> hallo anyone here
<ikonia> yes
<media-centre> ive some games working on windows
<media-centre> and the next step is playing them online
<tozen> media-centre: state the problem
<media-centre> how do go about doing that
<ThinkT510> media-centre: this is ubuntu support
<mike_papa> media-center: you're asking for what? How to play online games on windows?
<media-centre> so where do i go to get game server support
<bazhang> ##windows media-centre
<media-centre> yea
<CoreyBR> lol i'm a lot confused in linux
<CoreyBR> @_@
<mike_papa> media-center: this game support?
<CoreyBR> reading a lot of guides here but still strange
<MFen> can someone suggest some ways to install ubuntu if i don't have a blank dvd around?
<bazhang> media-centre, thats the channel, go there
<bazhang> MFen, usb stick for one
<MFen> i have a windows 8 machine here that i need to wipe and put ubuntu onto
<mike_papa> MFen: USB stick, network...
<ikonia> !install | MFen
<media-centre> i know their are some windows games out their that have linux server support
<ubottu> MFen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MFen> what's the smallest usb stick that would work?
<media-centre> so guessing that
<bazhang> media-centre, how is this connected to ubuntu
<media-centre> ok thanx
<ikonia> media-centre: what do you want to know ?
<media-centre> how i can get some of my games to play online
<holly_molly> hello there
<bazhang> media-centre, and how is this related to Ubuntu?
<media-centre> its using linux servers
<ikonia> media-centre: what OS are you running the games on ?
<media-centre> windows
<holly_molly> please wine vs vbox?
<bazhang> media-centre, thats not an ubuntu issue
<media-centre> but some of them have linux server support
<media-centre> not officially
<ikonia> media-centre: ok, so the ##windows channel will teach you how to configure your windows machine to connect the games to the linux servers
<mike_papa> MFen: I have ubuntu installed and working on 4GB stick. It's not fastest, but independent and portable.
<media-centre> but
<bazhang> media-centre, thats not on topic here
<ThinkT510> holly_molly: depends
<mrspinx> Hi Has anyone worked on a nexus 7
<ikonia> media-centre: so if you type /join ##windows you'll join the ##windows channels and you can explain the problem to the windows team
<media-centre> ok thanx
<mike_papa> MFen: Installation will take same place as on DVD. Something around image file size.
<bazhang> mrspinx, the ubuntu on nexus 7?
<media-centre> ok thanx
<MFen> mike_papa: bummer, i only have a 512MB stick here
<MFen> i am reading this cd-less install procedure though. might work for me
<dufa> MFen: if you only have a small one you can install usin the minimal version
<CoreyBR> hello D:
<Jordan_U> !minimal | MFen
<ubottu> MFen: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mrspinx> yes I just flashed nexus 7 with the core installer
<media-centre> by the way whats this shit going round about microsoft bring out boot restricted laptops and pcs
<mike_papa> MFen: Then you can use it for network installation. I did it once at work.
<ikonia> mrspinx: #ubuntu-arm has some guys using the nexus platform
<dufa> MFen: the minimal iso is only 30 MB
<dufa> MFen: you can read about it over at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mrspinx> yea it seems quite in that channel
<mike_papa> MFen: You need just tiny bootable usb stick, and rest will be downloaded from net during installation. I did it using my phone as stick actually. ;)
<Sashmo> I want to encrypt a parttion on a hard drive, and then then when ubuntu boots, mount and decrypt it for usage.  So if someone physically removes the drive to gain access to it, they cant, because its encrypted.... Does any when know how to do this?
<lenswipe> can someone help me get the webcam working on a 2007/2008 macbok
<lenswipe> macbook*
<MFen> mike_papa: what kind of phone?
<MFen> dufa: awesome that will help
<lenswipe> anyone able to help out at all?
<lenswipe> if i open cheese it just shows a black screen or says "No Device" or whatever
<mike_papa> MFen: I don't remember. It was Sony Xperia X1... doesn't matter. Most important was that it served it's memory card as regular usb stick. So I formatted it, "burned" minimal iso on it, and got myself ubuntu installer.
<MFen> oh, you formatted it. no thanks then
<mike_papa> MFen: And if you'd like to install Ubuntu on your phone, it's possible on Android. Complete Linux Installer from android market does it.
<MFen> also no thanks. :)
<mike_papa> MFen: Yeah. You need to make it bootable somehow. I had nothing important there, so it was easiest way to get rid of everything.
<MFen> i'm going to try either the no-disk option or using the minimal disk on the stick that i have
<lenswipe> can someone help at all?
<lenswipe> anyone?
<CoreyBR> what are the others channels of ubuntu here in freenode?
<ThinkT510> !irc | CoreyBR
<ubottu> CoreyBR: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<CoreyBR> ty ThinkT510
<ikonia> !webcam | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CoreyBR> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<mike_papa> Is it just me, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat returns Internal Server Error (that will be... 500?)
<lenswipe> ikonia: you misunderstand me
<mike_papa> It works on http instead of https. You may want to correct link on script.
<lenswipe> ikonia: Im having problems getting iSight to work
<ThinkT510> mike_papa: works fine here
<Flannel> mike_papa: it normally works fine with https; the wiki is having a bad day.
<ikonia> lenswipe: islight is a mac app isn't it ?
<mike_papa> Flannel: That explains a lot.
<lenswipe> ikonia: wat?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: iSight is what Apple calls their webcams (hardware).
<ikonia> lenswipe: isn't isight a mac app ?
<ikonia> ahh
<lenswipe> ikonia: im running ubuntu on a macbook and having problems getting iSight (the webcam) to work
<ikonia> lenswipe: ok, so the link I've given you shows you how to get webcams working in linux
<ikonia> and listes supported cameras
<ikonia> lists
<lenswipe> ikonia: I know how to get webcams working in linux, what i'm less knowledgeable about is why the ubuntu website says iSight should work out of the box and it's not recognising it.
<ikonia> lenswipe: what makes you think it's not recognising it ?
<lenswipe> ikonia: the part where it says "NO DEVICE" when i open cheese
<ikonia> lenswipe: so you know how to configure webcams....as you said. Have you checked the device nodes ?
<lenswipe> ikonia: the device "nodes" ?!
<ikonia> lenswipe: yes, the device files for the device you want to use
<jrib> lenswipe: what ubuntu version are you using?
<lenswipe> jrib: It was precise
<lenswipe> jrib: I just upgraded to Quantal
<lenswipe> (12.10)
<jrib> lenswipe: output of "sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name"?
<Motoservo> have any of you guy setup Ubuntu on a stick for Mac OS X before?
<andrude> having trouble with an rnx mini1 connections
<brady2600> ok so , im using filezilla and i want to set my default text editor
<brady2600> i normally used windows in the past, so i would normally browse to the programs folder
<brady2600> but uhh.... where do i look for my bluefish editor?
<andrude> I have read several forums and the the minin1 uses the realtek 8188cus chipset
<mJayk> <brady2600>  one way to open it that will work hold down ctrl alt and press "t"
<tozen> brady2600: /usr/share ?
<mJayk> <brady2600> type bluefish press enter that will open it
<brady2600> no but im trying to assign the editor in filezilla
<brady2600> meaning i would have to navigate folders to it
<andrude> the default driver rtl8192 doesn't work sees the network but won't connect
<tozen> brady2600: add /home there is aal settings included
<Motoservo> I have a choice of either Windows or Linux. This Ubuntu is hosing my stick every time I copy it over. Guess that leaves another distro, or Windows. Something tells me it will be worth it to just pay for Windows and be done with it.
<tozen> *all
<lenswipe> jrib: sorry - I just saw your message
<lenswipe> jrib: leme get on tat for you
<brady2600> i see the bluefish folder in /user/share, but i dont see the application
<asoltys> hi, I have a VPS running maverick that I want to do a release upgrade on.  I guess since 10.10 is EOL I get 404 errors from apt-get when trying to install update-manager-core.  How can I install the upgrade tool if the apt repositories aren't available anymore?
<lenswipe> jrib: MacBook2,1
<tozen> brady2600: the best way is to use PING fron liveUSB more easy and friendly
<brady2600> huh?
<Kalashnikov> does ubuntu support multi videocard and multi monitor setups out of the box or does it need to be configured?
<brady2600> what does that have to do with where the bluefish application is located
<BluesKaj> Motoservo, telling us you are going to install windows isn't going to help the support process here or hinder it for that matter ..tell us what your error is before complaining
<brady2600> done see it in home either
<jrib> lenswipe: output of "ls -l /dev/video0; lsusb"
<jrib> lenswipe: (use a pastebin)
<yeats> brady2600: try /usr/bin
<brady2600> tozen: i think you replied to me , but intended someone else
<tozen> brady2600: im trying to help exactly u
<yeats> brady2600: also 'which bluefish'
<brady2600> the bluefish editor i have installed on my ubunut
<brady2600> ubuntu
<Motoservo> BluesKaj: I did, earlier. Been working on this all morning. I've rebooted though and it's all lost from my IRC history. I'll go round it up...
<yeats> brady2600: no, I mean type 'which bluefish' into the terminal
<jhutchins_wk> brady2600: Which is a command that will locate a binary if it's on your path.
<brady2600> i need to navigate.. doing it though the terminal won't set it as the default editor in filezilla
<brady2600> ahhh
<lenswipe> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Ny87WERG
<yeats> brady2600: you're trying to find it's location, no?
<yeats> s/it's/its/
<brady2600> yes i found it in user/bin
<lorddelta> So has anyone attempted to shrink Ubuntu 12.10 iso to live *CD* sizes?
<lorddelta> And would it be that difficult to do?
<jhutchins_wk> brady2600: finding the binary will make it easier to tell filezilla what to use.
<tozen> bredy2600: i suggesting to use PING so u can get ur system fully backed up like an imege file
<BluesKaj> Motoservo, rather than a usb stick do you have any blank dvds ,, they're easier to use in some cases
<jrib> lenswipe: many releases ago, one had to do this manual procedure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight .  Indeed I did that previously on my macbook 4,1.  So that may be why it works now.  However, on an imac desktop system, the camera does indeed just work.  Let me pastebin for you what I see related to the camera in each.
<tozen> ohh
<tozen> filezilla1!!!
<lorddelta> Yeah DVD's are ubiquitous, but I have a stack of CD's lying around, and DVD's are hence more valuable. I'd be happy to burn a 2.3 GB Ubuntu DVD or something, but 800 MB is sparse...
<tozen> sorry i thought clonezilla...im an idiot :D
<lorddelta> Time/money is just as much a consideration for me as it is for an ubuntu dev.
<Flannel> asoltys: You need to move your repositories to old-releases.ubuntu.com, that's where the EOL archives are, and you can get the latest update manager from that.
<Motoservo> BluesKaj: My DVD Drive doesn't work. I'm trying to set this stick up for my mom so she can use a scanner that only supports Windows and Linux. Booting from a DVD to get into Linux won't be an option for us.
<lenswipe> jrib: Yeah, I found that - problem is - I don't have an OSX install to get the files from
<lorddelta> e.g. how would I go about building a (smaller) 12.10 distro from scratch?
<lenswipe> the firmware that is
<ikonia> lorddelta: you'd have to alter the build....which would make it a custom spin
<ikonia> lorddelta: which would mean it's up to you to support / maintain it
<lenswipe> jrib: the HDD has also been replaced in this macbook (it's my girlfriend's macbok(
<lenswipe> macbook* sod this keyboad to hades
<jrib> lenswipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1476896/  My understanding is that the manual procedure is no longer necessary.  Indeed, I have /lib/firmware/isight.fw on my macbook but no such file on the imac.  And both cameras work
<BluesKaj> Motoservo, perhaps you could reveiew the method you used to put ubuntu on the usb stick , because it should boot if it was installed correctly
<Motoservo> BluesKaj: I can't find the page on the Ubuntu site now but this is the same instructions, almost verbatim. http://blog.lewan.com/2012/02/10/making-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-an-apple-mac-os-x-from-an-iso/
<Motoservo> I get as far as running the dd command.
<lenswipe> jrib: so you think I might have the firmware _with_ ubuntu by default?
<Motoservo> And then after running the command, the drive dismounts, I get an alert that it's not readable...
<jrib> lenswipe: yes, for a while now, the camera should work out of the box
<lorddelta> ikonia: ok, so what, just install uck?
<Motoservo> …and it then shoes up as    1:0x17  789.9 MB   disk1s1 in the diskutil list command.
<Ub0ntuN00b> hi
<lorddelta> ikonia: or is it better to use an hg/git repo?
<lenswipe> jrib: well it doesn't and I don't have /lib/firmware/isight
<jrib> lenswipe: i'm looking for documentation on how :)  Yes, I don't have /lib/firmware/isight either.
<Ub0ntuN00b> any one know a mysql gui client with code assist?
<Motoservo> and then 0x17 is where it *used* to say DOS FAT32
<lenswipe> jrib: got it - thanks :)
<Kalashnikov> What do i have to do to set up 3 monitors connected to 2 video cards in ubuntu?
<tozen> Motoservo: what command do u use and what do u trying to get?4
<asoltys> Flannel: Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Motoservo, I'm not well versed about linux on macs ...sorry for wasting time on this
<ikonia> lorddelta: sorry, in respect to what ?
<lorddelta> ikonia: easiest fastest way to remix ubuntu 12.10
<Motoservo> tozen: sudo dd if=~/Desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<jrib> lenswipe: following the manual way would probably make it work too
<Motoservo> It's from the page on how to set up Ubuntu on a stick for Mac OS X.
<lorddelta> I already have the ubuntu 12.10 image, so if I can just open it up in Archive manager and delete a binary image or two...
<ikonia> it's not something I'd suggest doing, and unless I'm missunderstanding what you're asking I don't understand what you're relating git to in terms of remaking the image
<lenswipe> jrib: except i dont have the firmware file
<lenswipe> the .fw
<ikonia> lorddelta: no, you should under no circumstances delete random things, plus the install CD is built on squash fs not an "archive"
<jrib> lenswipe: you could install os x and grab it :)  I'm trying to figure out how to find what firmware is loaded on the imac
<tozen> Motoservo: where's the problem is?
<lenswipe> jrib: how do i install OSX?
<ikonia> lorddelta: as you don't seem to understand how the actual CD images work I'd strongly advise you not to try to mess with it
<lenswipe> jrib: there isn't a CD (afaik)
<jrib> lenswipe: the macbooks (at least back then) come with OS X cds
<lenswipe> jrib: ill go ask my gf (it's her macbook
<Motoservo> tozen: After running that command the stick dismounts and I get an alert that it is unreadable. It is still recognized in diskutil list but where it said DOS FAT32 it will then say 0x17.
<lorddelta> ikonia: yeah they've always been something of a mystery to me: so you're basically saying there exists no easy trick to remix from a distro release, I'd have to download some sources and 'build' the cd from scratch...i.e. a lot of work.
<andrude> I have a rosewill RNX Mini n1 dongle that supposedly uses the rtl8192 module, I have read in other forums that I really need the rtl8188cus module but the 8192 loads by default. I have a copy of the 8188 diver but can't find the any modules listed in  cat /etc/modules.  I'm running 12.0 lts are the modules put somewhere else?
<ikonia> lorddelta: unless you have a solid understanding of how it works and the implications of changes, it's not something I'd suggest doing
<tozen> Motoservo: so what for do u type /dev/disk1 if u got usb?
<andrude> 12.04 lts that is
<Tex_Nick> 4598732
<cmell> tozen, usb drives are still /dev/sdx
<lorddelta> ikonia: if I do try something I'll probably just delete gimp or somesuch off of it, worst comes to worst i've got one less cd to waste
<lorddelta> ikonia: thanks for your time
<dufa> tozen: /dev/disk# is where macs put the usb-sticks
<tozen> Motoservo: show blkid with usb inserted, please
<ikonia> lorddelta: it's not that simple
<Motoservo> tozen: That's the device node of the stick.
<paperke68> How do I have to play a sound when a dowloaded torrent finishes with rtorrent ?
<tozen> dufa:
<tozen> dufa: macs??!!!
<Motoservo> tozen: What command is that? It's not recognized on my bash.
<Motoservo> blkid
<lenswipe> jrib: reckon it's possible to grab it straight off the CD?
<tozen> Motosrvo: what os do u use?
<dufa> macs as in mac, macintosh
<lenswipe> jrib: without an install
<Motoservo> tozen: 10.7.5
<tozen> Motoservo: ubuntu?
<Motoservo> just downloaded Ubuntu 12.10
<dufa> Motoservo was trying to create a live usb of ubuntu on a mac, wasnt he
<XTry_XHack> pana?
<Motoservo> dufa: Yes.
<tozen> Motoservo: u r blowing up mi mind O_o
<jrib> lenswipe: probably.  See that first paragraph on the wiki (it gives you the name of the file, its location, and even suggests you should be able to google for it...)
<tozen> *my
<MFen> any advice on dual-booting linux and windows, with an ssd drive involved?
<MFen> the ssd drive is much smaller than the main disk, only 16GB
<Motoservo> tozen: dufa Yes, trying to create a USB flash drive that I can boot to when I need to use Ubuntu instead of Mac OS X.
<XTryXHack> pana
<MFen> i'm thinking i'll install windows on the ssd drive if possible
<tozen> Motoservo: does macs haven't any soft to burn image files on usb?
<andrude> anyone?
<riderplus> andrude what's your trouble?
<andrude> I have a rosewill RNX Mini n1 dongle that supposedly uses the rtl8192 module, I have read in other forums that I really need the rtl8188cus module but the 8192 loads by default. I have a copy of the 8188 diver but can't find the any modules listed in  cat /etc/modules.  I'm running 12.0 lts are the modules put somewhere else?
<ztgu> Does this script look ok? http://chriseiffel.com/everything-linux/how-i-got-suspend-and-hibernate-working-in-linux-ubuntu-11-04-mint-11/
<ztgu> anyone with experience on sleep and hibernation problem in linux?
<Motoservo> That's a good tip. Disk Util will give me that option. I was fixated on following these command line instructions and forgot that option. Thanks.
<andrude> 12.04 lts that is
<cmell> MFen, ssd's aren't a good choice for windows, due to the swap file
<paperke68> anyone ?
<Motoservo> thanks, tozen: will let you know if it works.
<lorddelta> ikonia: well archive manager does open up the iso, but yeah I guess I have to unpack everything twice, once for the squashfs, another time to rebuild a smaller squashfs - so I guess its me vs the clock.
<MFen> cmell i just want to get the best performance out of the ssd. how should i set things up?
<riderplus> andrude you have to install 8188 properly and blacklist the other one
<tozen> Motoservo: dont mention, pal
<lorddelta> ikonia: including whatever time I have to spend figuring out squashfs/my mistakes.
<MFen> right now it's the default lenovo install of windows 8. i don't know how the disks are allocated, yet
<andrude> riderplus : I can't find the modules to blacklist it
<lorddelta> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization?
<cmell> MFen, installing linux to the ssd is commonly done, because you don't need a swap partition if you have enough memory
<MFen> well, it's windows that's slow to boot
<andrude> I can see what's loaded with lsmod
<jrib> lenswipe: output of "apt-cache policy linux-ubuntu-modules"?
<riderplus> andrude lsmod | grep rtl*
 * grep is away: PS3 or sleeping or something...
<cmell> MFen, windows is designed to absorb all cpu time
<MFen> what does that have to do with disk i/o
<ztgu> Does this script look ok? http://chriseiffel.com/everything-linux/how-i-got-suspend-and-hibernate-working-in-linux-ubuntu-11-04-mint-11/
<cmell> MFen, it's slow because it's windows. it will always be slow no matter the drive you use
<joey8> Hi. Does anyone know how to get the “document viewer” to be able to read plain text files please.
<lenswipe> N: Unable to locate package linux-ubuntu N: Unable to locate package modules
<lenswipe> jrib: ^
<jrib> lenswipe: output of "apt-cache policy linux-ubuntu-modules"?
<dufa> Motoservo: I wish I remembered how the process is done. I've installed ubuntu on two macs before, but I struggled creating the usb
<dufa> on one of the machines the dvd drive was broken
<MFen> cmell: honestly i don't think you're unbiased about this
<ztgu> anyone with experience on sleep and hibernation problem in linux?
<cmell> MFen, then go ahead, install windows to your ssf. see how long the ssd lasts
<riderplus> ztgu tbh I haven't tried them yet :)
<lenswipe> jrib:
<lenswipe> N: Unable to locate package linux-ubuntu-module
<riderplus> what DE are u using ztgu
<lenswipe> jrib: i missed the last bit in the paste
<dufa> Motoservo: It might be i actually opted for using an external dvd reader and installing from that. however, good luck, i'll be leaving
<Motoservo> dufa: tozen I just tried to use the GUI tool Disk Utility but I'm getting an error "Could not validate source - Invalid argument". I'm thinking now the problem is my conversion of the iso to img.
<andrude> riderplus: I have rtl8192cu, rtl8192_common,rtlwifi and rtlwifi mac80211
<Motoservo> k, dufa. Preciate it.
<jrib> lenswipe: I have to go shovel snow but there's some interesting (though outdated and probably of limited use to you now) information at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/185634
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 185634 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "uvcvideo: iSight firmware loading does not work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<tozen> Motoservo: seems ur image is broken
<lorddelta> ikonia: 5% uncompressed!
<lorddelta> hoo boy
<andrude> Where are modules listed so that I can find them? the old cat /etc/modules has no mods in it
<lenswipe> jrib: right now im considering how much I would like to slap steve jobs and johnny ives
<Motoservo> Do you know if there's a way to download Ubuntu from their site in a format other than iso?
<riderplus> andrude so blacklist what you don't need
<riderplus> I'm not sure /etc/modules is the right place to look into...
<tozen> Motoservo: no idea, sorry4
<andrude> there are no modules listed there
<ThinkT510> andrude: lsmod will tell you what modules are loaded
<cmell> /lib/modules (?)
<andrude> how do I blacklist them from the command line
<ztgu> riderplus: DE? tbh?
<riderplus> Desktop Environment...to be honest
<tozen> Motoservo: do u really think ur mac doesnt support iso files or what?
<riderplus> that's DE and tbh
<riderplus> andrude: google is your friend ;)
<Motoservo> Not sure. I always thought they were windows related, I've only seen them on torrent sites--and they never worked.
<andrude> I have done this before on earlier versions of Ubuntu but the same things don't work in 12.04
<tozen> Motoservo: very starnge
<tozen> *strange
<andrude> I have been googling this problem for a week now
<andrude> Most of the posts are pre 12.04
<ThinkT510> !blacklist | andrude
<ubottu> andrude: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<riderplus> bingo
<ztgu> riderplus: Linux mint 14 KDE
<andrude> thank you ubottu
<Motoservo> yeah, tozen, Disk Utility doesn't seem to know what to do with the iso.
<ThinkT510> !mint | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ztgu> Does this script look ok? http://chriseiffel.com/everything-linux/how-i-got-suspend-and-hibernate-working-in-linux-ubuntu-11-04-mint-11/
<tozen> Motoservo: well i i have no idea about how to sort it out for me macs is like an darkness...
<Motoservo> gotcha.
<cmell> Motoservo, if you can find a port of cdrecord for your mac, you'd be able to use iso files. also, nero (if they have a mac version) can use iso files
<Motoservo> thanks.
<tozen> Motosrvo: if ull get it just let us know
<tozen> just 4 expirience
<studious> yooooooo
<cmell> also, adaptec easy cd does have a mac version, and it can use iso files
<lorddelta> Hmm well I don't need libreoffice...
<ztgu> Libreoffice or openoffice guys?
<tozen> libreoffice
<cmell> personal preference
<ThinkT510> ztgu: libreoffice is in the repos
<ScottJensen> libre
<ztgu> I like both
 * OerHeks likes abiword
<lorddelta> ztgu: definitely libre, I only meant on my dvd I'm trying to shrink to a livecd
<mjayk> libre for me
<cmell> why is a livecd better than a livedvd?
<mjayk> purley caus i rarley use office and its in the reps (latex ftw)
<mjayk> caus its smaller ;D
<Surkow|laptop> so I have been experimenting some more in gnome session fallback. Compiz starts, but doesn't start rendering any window borders. No errors or anything.
<lorddelta> cmell, yup, cause its smaller and I've got a stack of cd's I never use
<Surkow|laptop> the only window manager that works right now is mutter
<cmell> hmm, the last I looked dvd;s are exactly the same physical size as cd's
<lorddelta> cmell?? CD are reliably 700 MB...
<lorddelta> DVD's go up to 4GB
<cmell> I said physical size
<DrManhattan> 800mb
<cmell> dvd discs are exactly the same diamter (physically) as a cd
<lorddelta> cmell, sure, but they aren't as expensive
<lorddelta> cmell, same goes for blu-ray
<lorddelta> cmell, or dvd dl for that matter
<MaxRebo> Hi, i just installed a graphics driver from the AMD support page on Ubuntu 12.10 and now pretty much anything graphics related is broken. My two external monitors don't get recognized anymore, i can't use native resolution etc. When I try to run the catalyst control center, it tells me no appropriate driver was found. Any idea how i can revert to the driver shipped with ubuntu?
<cmell> if all discs are the same physical size, what benefit is cd for having less storage on it?
<lorddelta> cmell, being cheaper
<lorddelta> cmell, also, not having pointless discussions about dvd/cd size that ought to be had in #dvd
<cmell> lorddelta, touche on that bit of trolling, bringing up the subject yourself, and then telling me it's OT
<lorddelta> cmell, I was just being civil/chatty. I'm reducing an ubuntu dvd iso size...
<crazybrain> can anyone tell me an alternative to Gwibber Social client???
<lorddelta> excuse me for being on topic
<hp420> can anyone help me get xfinity running on 12.10 64bit?
<hp420> I have moonlight installed, but it still does not run videos
<ThinkT510> hp420: i thought moonlight was abandoned
<crazybrain> can anyone tell me an alternative to Gwibber Social client???
<brian_the_droid> can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<Jordan_U> hp420: Unfortunately moonlight doesn't implement Silverlight DRM schemes, making it useless for most sited that use SilverLight.
<brian_the_droid> can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<bekks> !anyone | brian_the_droid
<ubottu> brian_the_droid: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brian_the_droid> i have no sound on ubuntu after installing a new sound card (creative sound blaster recon 3d) and I can't figure out why.
<core_dumped> for starters is the hardware detected brian_the_droid
<BluesKaj> brian_the_droid, did you set the default soundcard to pci in the bios?
<brian_the_droid> yes, it plays in windows, it shows up in ubuntu, it seems to be configured okay, it shows it, but only as stereo
<brian_the_droid> yes for bios
<brian_the_droid> it calls it HDA creative in my sound settings
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a game that doesn't work because it can't find a sound device. It has a config file with an entry for ALSA ("device = ALSA defaul"). Can anybody tell me what I'd need to replace that with if I want the game to use pulseaudio or oss?
<riderplus> !pdasp | Mrokii
<riderplus> oh know...
<riderplus> Mrokii: google pdasp -s /dev/dsp
<Mrokii> riderplus: Thanks, I will.
<bandit-led> any one having problems accessing wikipedia.org with ubuntu?
<riderplus> bandit-led: no
<bekks> bandit-led: Works fine here.
<bandit-led> :C
<bandit-led> ty
<riderplus> bandit-led: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<MonkeyDust> crazybrain  there are plenty twitter clients in the sofware center
<bandit-led> or http://status.wikimedia.org/
<riderplus> yeah...
<haqe17> Hi, I put a cdrom into my laptop and burnt an .iso to it, but it wont eject now. How should I get it out?
<MonkeyDust> crazybrain  plenty = 3
<crazybrain> MonkeyDust: i want something which also shows facebook and other social client feeds
<riderplus> !eject
<mike_papa> After 10 hours... guys, if you ever have a problem with saned working locally, and not working via network... check your scanner's group, and add saned user to this group.
<riderplus> ubottu knows nothing about eject
<ubottu> riderplus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riderplus> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<riderplus> ok loool
<haqe17> riderplus: i tried the eject command, but it just says "eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<haqe17> guess ill just try restart
<riderplus> haqe17: weird
<riderplus> can you check its mountpoint?
<riderplus> haqe is gone..
<biglinux> oi
<riderplus> biglinux: that's not #punk channel
<jn_> Anyone had problems with awstats not updating visits?
<riderplus> !awstats
<MonkeyDust> jn_  #ubuntu-server
<riderplus> can someone update ubottu?
<jn_> thanks
<corvaxia> If I wanted access to my media files on my Ubuntu Desktop with my Android devices over wifi, is the best option creating an FTP server?
<JoelTheMole> Would anyone be able to help me with an eMac, and Linux on it?
<jrib> JoelTheMole: "eMac"?
<Noskcaj> JoelTheMole, if it is powerpc please join #ubuntu-powerpc and talk to the mole
<Noskcaj> jrib, the old all in ones
<mjayk> <corvaxia> u tried things like ubuntu one and googlemusic ?
<JoelTheMole> Ok thanks Noskcaj, will do
<jrib> Noskcaj: ah
<corvaxia> I would rather not upload them to the cloud and then redownload them.
<mjayk> samba shares?
<riderplus> corvaxia: if you can handle a ftp server...
<corvaxia> Honestly, I can't. I would rather find some more user friendly means of accessing my files over my home wireless network
<corvaxia> I will learn more about FTP but only if I have to.
<mjayk> <corvaxia> have you used samba before ? to share folders.
<riderplus> corvaxia: mjayk has just suggested something useful to you
<montanha> Hey guys, I am having problems with a webcam that is not recognized by the system
<corvaxia> Nope. But I will look into it.
<bmercer> hello all
<bmercer> oddest thing
<montanha> Is this the right channel to discuss about it ?
<ichat> corvaxia:  - are you just talkin about media files
<riderplus> montanha: what do you mean it's not recognized?
<bmercer> I have source code pro font installed and when I use it in gnome with compiz it looks great, when I use xfce (preferred) it looks fuzzy
<riderplus> dmesg | tail
<mjayk> <montanha> possibly :)
<corvaxia> ichat: Yes
<ichat> corvaxia:  - in that case  you could stream them  to your devices...  via  minidlna for example
<riderplus> montanha: pastebin your dmesg | tail
<lorddelta> So does ubuntu run (well) on a nexus 7?
<lorddelta> Anyone?
<k1l_> lorddelta: #ubuntu-arm is the nexus7 and arm specific channel
<riderplus> montanha: maybe the system recognized it but didn't mount it
<riderplus> it happens
<mjayk> lorddelta> not tried it wanna try it on my transformer though
<lorddelta> k1l_: sorry thnx
<lorddelta> mjayk: lol
<corvaxia> Sounds like I have my reading list. Samba, miniDLNA and MediaTomb. Thanks
<montanha> wait a moment
<ichat> corvaxia:  - samba i wouldnt recoment,   if its for media charing only...  it has some overhead that,  things like  mediatomb  approach diferently...
<montanha> riderplus: http://pastebin.com/uXtQ8HeU
<ichat> corvaxia:  -  FYI - even VLC is capable of streaming  audio / video  to  your mobile devices...
<corvaxia> ichat: So VLC would solve accessing my A/V files. One other file I would like to access are my pdfs cbrs and epubs
<serp_> what is mimi dlna
<serp_> ??
<lorddelta> ubuntu on arm must be bad...pretty quiet in there...
<k1l_> lorddelta: that is caused by the fact, that ubuntu on arm is in development status and not a final release.
<lorddelta> ahk
<fabrizziop> Hi to all, I've just got a simple question, I have two GPUs which are configured and working for number crunching (bitcoin), but the system somehow believes there are two monitors (it's weird because in the screen settings it shows only one monitor) and allows for the mouse cursor to go to the other "screen", and that becomes a hassle as you can accidentally get the cursor there. Is there any way
<fabrizziop> I can stop the cursor from going to the other "screen"?, like a stop or anything
<ikonia> fabrizziop: nvidia by any chance ?
<fabrizziop> ati/amd, a 5770 and a 5830, using 12.8 driver I think
<ikonia> odd never seen that with ati
<ikonia> fabrizziop: basically hardcoding one screen either in the config tool or the xorg.conf should solve your problem
<fabrizziop> that's what I was thinking, but in the xorg.conf what can I add to "ignore" the second screen?
<ikonia> fabrizziop: you don't need to tell it to ignore, you just need to tell it there is only one configured
<fabrizziop> ohh, you mean deleting the other screen from the xorg.conf?
<Guest30301> Little elp here im booting live ubuntu 10.X and for some reason i cant chmod 755 filename  to a file in the usb stick
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest30301
<ubottu> Guest30301, please see my private message
<Guest30301> I know the small live boot im using is only root access.
<k1l_> use a proper ubuntu live system, that will solve the problems :/
<Guest30301> Any reason i can chmod a ile i created even with sudo ?
<bekks> Guest30301: read-only filesystem.
<Guest30301> they take to long to boot lol
<ikonia> Guest30301: where is the file you created
<Guest30301> in my us drive
<ikonia> and what is 10.x ? 10.04, 10.10 ?
<Guest30301> 10.10
<ikonia> Guest30301: ok, so the first thing to consider is that 10.10 is EOL, so you may want to change that
<ikonia> Guest30301: where is the file you are creating being saved ?
<k1l_> its a non ubuntu live system. so we cant know what they changed there. besides running X as root
<ikonia> he said it was ubuntu ?
<ikonia> unless I've miss-read
<Guest30301> Well its not ment to use on a system with internet access this is just a all i got moment lol
<k1l_> i dont know o f a ubuntu live system that only got root access
<ikonia> he could have just become root
<Ziber> I'm dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I want to extend my ubuntu parition. Is there a safe way to do this leaving Windows completely unharmed?
<Guest30301> its 10.10 B5 R3 live
<ikonia> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu15 (quantal), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<ikonia> ahhh backtrack
<ikonia> Guest30301: ok, so #backtrack-linux is where you need to be
<ikonia> Guest30301: join #backtrack-linux and they will help you
<Guest30301> okay thank you for your time
<Guest30301>  Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned)  WTF
<ikonia> Guest30301: you need to register
<ikonia> !register | Guest30301
<ubottu> Guest30301: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest30301> i have a username i just forget how to login lol its a wierd day
<d4rkh4nd> nvm ill do it when i get home lol
<d4rkh4nd> thank you all fo rthe help
<dylan_> hey, when I go to download the latest updates for ubuntu 12.10 I get this "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lintian/lintian_2.5.11ubuntu12.10.1_all.deb 404  Not Found"
<Muphrid> dylan_: did you apt-get update?
<dylan_> Muphrid: No, I used "Software Updater"
<ikonia> dylan_: that file is not there
<dylan_> So how do I prevent it from looking for that file?
<dylan_> weird
<dylan_> I think it just worked
<ikonia> dylan_: you'll have to either a.) remove that package b.) pin that packages version c.) wait for them to either update hte package on the server or update their contents file
<ikonia> dylan_: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<dylan_> it just worked
<dylan_> hmmm
<ikonia> dylan_: open that in a browser, you'll see the file is not there
<jrib> dylan_: make sure you ran "sudo apt-get update"
<Surkow|laptop> so guys, started looking into sessions. The gnome-fallback session seems to use gnome-wm as window manager, which in turn is compiz
<dylan_> let me go do that when this finished
<dylan_> finishes*
<Surkow|laptop> now I need to figure out why gnome-wm starts without errors
<Surkow|laptop> but does not actually create borders
<Surkow|laptop> mutter and metacity do actually create borders when using gnome classic
<zoogoo> how do i remove icons from the menu bar?
<dylan_> right click on them
<dylan_> and click "unlock from launcher"
<dylan_> That should do it
<ProfessorBacon> shit
<zoogoo> the right click only comes up with launch and properties
<dylan_> Weird
<angelpossum> hey on defocus_unsensored it wont let me send a message
<nova> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/promote-use-free-software-our-schools-libre-office-gimp-gnu-cash-and-other-gpl-software-which-cost/T1xGw1fZ
<ikonia> ProfessorBacon: no need for that language and it's not welcome
<ikonia> nova: we don't need to see that link please.
<jrib> angelpossum: #freenode can help you with that
<ProfessorBacon> too late.  i saw the link.
<dylan_> nova: post that to ##ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<nova> ikonia, Yoi know whats that ?
<ikonia> nova: pardon ?
<nova> dylan_, Sure
<k1l_> !ot > nova
<ubottu> nova, please see my private message
<ProfessorBacon> yay new channels!! thanks dylan
<travelpc> Hello
<mjayk> <travelpc> hello
<elx> guys I have ubuntu installed on one partition and now want to install windows 8 on a second partition, now the ubuntu partition is set to primary
<malkauns> how do i disable the annoying three-finger drag window move feature in ubuntu?
<elx> does it make any difference if i select the one for windows also primary?
<jrib> !synaptics | malkauns
<ubottu> malkauns: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<malkauns> k
<elx> what are the rules regarding setting primary/secondary in this case, i have googled it but couldn't find a clear answer
<ikonia> elx: primary / extended doesn't matter
<elx> ikonia, ok thank you :)
<malkauns> jrib, that doesn't help :(
<lickalott> Samba or NFS in terms of speed.  Which do you prefer?
<ikonia> lickalott: depends on many things
<ikonia> lickalott: work out what's best for your needs
<fabrizziop_alt> sorry for bothering again, but what can I place into xorg.conf to ignore a display in a dual-gpu setup?
<lickalott> samba is being a pain.  NFS it up and running already,  but at the cost of speed i will continue working to get samba right.  i've googled the speed thing and there are mixed reviews.  literally right down the middle.
<lickalott> wanted to know what the "big brains" thought
<ikonia> lickalott: it depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> lickalott: probably why the reviews are mixed
<lickalott> i'm keeping NFS for a view dirs (streaming movies, etc...) but the samba folder would be for data storage/movement
<ikonia> lickalott: to be honest you'll hit more issues with your own network and disk speed than the actual transfer protocol unless you are on an enterprise network
<ikonia> lickalott: I'd just consider which provides the best functionality for your needs
<ikonia> lickalott: I don't see a need for both, you seem to be making it over complex
<lickalott> k.  i need to get samba back up first then i'll do a side by side.
<lickalott> ikonia i have a raspberry pi setup as an HTPC and the speed of streaming 1080p is affected by samba for some reason.
<ikonia> lickalott: I suspect it's limited more by your rasberry
<Magiobiwan> You're using a Pi as a SERVER?
<ikonia> and the fact that the network card is on the same bus as your usb controller
<lickalott> not really a server Magiobiwan.
<ikonia> lickalott: are you using a usb disk plugged in ?
<lickalott> just have it setup on the network with Xbian.
<Magiobiwan> Server like thing.
<lickalott> negative ikonia it's all over the network
<ikonia> lickalott: how much ram is in your PI ?
<lickalott> my ubuntu server is storing the files/movies
<lickalott> it's a revA so 256 irrc.  but i bumped it up to 380
<ikonia> bumped it ?
<lickalott> you can edit a config to essentially overclock
<ikonia> you soldered more ram on ?
<ikonia> err that doesn't give you "more" ram
<ikonia> you can't overclock the ammount of ram
<lickalott> physically there is only 256
<ikonia> right, so how have you given it more ?
<lickalott> same way you would overclock a cpu in the bios
<mbrownnyc> hello all, I've just completed installing the latest stable on an thinkpad x40, and I don't seem to have any desktop appearing
<ikonia> errr that doen't give you "more ram"
<mbrownnyc> i have a mouse cursor and what appears to be the background
<lickalott> i never said "more ram".  I said i bumped it up.  you said "more ram"  ;P
<mbrownnyc> I was able to authenticate as my user, but now I have nothing
<ikonia> lickalott: so when you said bumped it up, you mean you increased the clock speed ?
<mbrownnyc> compiz crashed and research showed that may be related to the graphics controller, but it's okay since I don't really need to use compiz
<bekks> lickalott: So how did you "bump it up" then?
<mbrownnyc> if anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated as this setup is a gift
<lequeu_m> Hi there, I've a little problem with the grep command, i want to display only the text after the maching pattern, if i search "foo" in "foo bar", i want " bar" to be displayed, is that possible, Thanks
<ikonia> the pi has no bios
<lickalott> true ikonia
<lickalott> its just a config file
<Limpan999> Lol
<Limpan999> Whaddup?
<Guest39608> quit
<Guest39608> exit
<mbrownnyc> lequeu_m: i don't think that's what grep is used for
<mbrownnyc> lequeu_m: look at sed and awk
<lickalott> Guest39608  ??
<Guest39608> =) sorry
 * mbrownnyc is sorry
#ubuntu 2012-12-30
<lequeu_m> mbrownnyc:Yes, i can do it with sed, but i can't find the right syntax
<mbrownnyc> echo "foo bar" | sed s/foo\ //
<mbrownnyc> will remove the first instance of the string "foo "
<mbrownnyc> lequeu_m: you can use `sed s/foo\ //g` to remove all instances
<lequeu_m> mbrownnyc: Yes, I know this one, but if i want everything after "foo bar " in the string "Hello foo bar test", I'll get "Hello test", and i just want "test"
<lickalott> so i can see my shares through a windows box, but it's not authenticating me/allowing me in.
<lickalott> would someone mind taking a look at my smb.conf?
<Tschohann> Hello, is it possible to install ubuntu with unity to have full-disk-encryption AND btrfs (and user-definable partitions during install) ?
<mbrownnyc> i think grep and sed target full lines
<mbrownnyc> so regardless of the regex you use, they will still match lines
<lickalott> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477467/
<Tschohann> sorry I meant ubiquity, not unity :-)
<lorddelta1> Would squashfs differences contribute to bad ubuntu remix cds? i.e. squashfs-tools 4.2.4 -> 4.2.5
<lequeu_m> mbrownnyc: How can i achieve this so ?
<lvleph> So, every so often when closing XBMC the screen becomes stuck and I have to run skill -KILL user. Once I log back in I get an error that says I need accelerated openGL. Can someone help me debug this?
<lvleph> To me it seems that maybe my driver is crashing?
<jrib> lequeu_m: you should say what you actually want to accomplish
<lequeu_m> jrib: I want, in the string "Hello foobar test", retrieve only the word test, knowing only the word "foobar" (I don't know "Hello")
<jrib> lequeu_m: to what end?  What are you actually trying to do?
<mbrownnyc> lequeu_m: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8101701/grep-characters-before-and-after-match
<bekks> lequeu_m: grep foobar yourfile.txt | awk '{ print $3; }'
<mbrownnyc> lequeu_m: try .*
<lvleph> '/^.+foobar\s(.+)$/'
<lequeu_m> a kind of database in shell script, the key would be Hello, the separator foobar and the value test, and I want to retrieve the value using the key
<mbrownnyc> or that :D
<lickalott> i got it (samba)  disregard
<lvleph> that will grab everything after foobar
<Snuggles> Has anyone here tried netflix on ubuntu 12.10? I have a problem, the video feels like its realy low fps. The sound is good. Anyone else got the same problem?
<lvleph> but I don't know the context, so maybe that isn't the solution
<jrib> lequeu_m: use awk or sed then
<lequeu_m> I can't use awk, with sed i can only manage to remove the separator and i don't find how to remove the "Hello" before
<lvleph> lequeu_m: in what context are you trying to grab this pattern?
<blackline> I've been googling reading about how to get the Unity Launcher at the bottom of the screen. Most articles I found where 1-2 years old and where a little tweaky for something so simple. Is there any simple way of doing this nowadays?
<bekks> lequeu_m: Why cant you use awk?
<jrib> lequeu_m: use groups and backreferences.  For example: echo hello foobar test | sed 's/hello foobar \(.*\)/\1/'    .  But yes, why can't you use awk?
<malkauns> Snuggles, same problem
<lequeu_m> I'm not friend with awk :)
<lvleph> use perl!
<lorddelta1> lvleph, I agree, bash is great until you write a couple programs in it and then you wish perl/python had native interpeters...
<lvleph> I don't ever wish anything about python except for meaningful white space.
<lorddelta1> perl especially suffers here...
<lvleph> getting rid of*
<lorddelta1> I have to look up how to run an interpreted session...
<lvleph> I hate meaningful whitespace
<Snuggles> malkauns, you have not found any fix for it get? I think its sad that they cant come up with a version for linux. I mean, they got an app for android. Does android run silverlight?
<lobhater> i just cant seem to make myself jump to 12.10 from 12.04. What are your biggest reasons for doing so?
<Snuggles> I dont see any big differences, I run 12.10 on my laptop and 12.04 on my server/media-computer
<lobhater> yea i am on the same boat, i am running 12.04 on my server and laptop and would only switch on my laptop, too much work to get the server set up the same way. you know
<lobhater> i am just trying to find some project to get involved with and cant seem to find anything that excites me lately...
<kvothetech> lobhater: what are you into or what projects do you use but find slightly off
<Snuggles> Do you want something fun I can recommend setting up Arch, its quite hard at first. But when you got everything running you will love it.
<lobhater> VLC is really the only program I use currently that seems to have major bugs.  I have done quite a bit of programming but nothing in that realm.  I am worried I might get in over my head
<Snuggles> I have not used X-Chat a lot before, is it any setting to turn of messages when people join or leave a channel? I cant find it.
<lobhater> yea i started looking at arch, but i kinda came to the conclusion that one I get it perfect it will basically be Ubuntu.  No?
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: no
<WhereIsMySpoon> arch is much faster and has a lot less bloat
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can *notice* the performance increase
<WhereIsMySpoon> even without a shiny window manager like xmonad
<lobhater> forgive my ignorance but what is so different about it?
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: it doesnt use gnome for a start
<Snuggles> You will know where you got your stuff, and what settings you use.
<WhereIsMySpoon> also waht snuggles said
<nintet> simple scan crashed with all the documents open
<lobhater> yea all good stuuf
<nintet> is there a way to get them back?
<nintet> hello?
<WhereIsMySpoon> everything in arch is custom, you dont get anything you dont need apart from the basics
<Snuggles> And its a rolling distro, means you dont need to upgrade from version 12.04 to 12.10 and so on
<Snuggles> It is updated all the time
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea, so it doesnt just *break* after a few releases like ubuntu does <_>
<nintet> is there a way to get back the scans that were open in simple scan after a crash?>
<WhereIsMySpoon> setting it up is the hard part, after that its pretty easy. if you're unsure, do it in a vbox
<nintet> we are talking alot of pages here
<nintet> unbelievable
<kn1ghtfr0st> Is there a resource to learn how to write bash/
<lorddelta1> kn1ghfr0st: info bash
<WhereIsMySpoon> kn1ghtfr0st: #bash
<lorddelta1> plus google
<WhereIsMySpoon> there are tonnes of bash tutorials
<Snuggles> Learn a better script-language instead
<Snuggles> ruby <3
<WhereIsMySpoon> Snuggles: that's not a useful answer
<Snuggles> or perl
<WhereIsMySpoon> ruby is lovely, i agree
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: yeah but sometimes you need to know bash
<nintet> so basically... simple scan is too much of a simple program for you guys
<WhereIsMySpoon> but bash is just useful for small progarm scripts
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: and its easier to write a one liner in bash often
<lobhater> i am also scared just because i have only used Debian distros for years.  I don't even know what arch is honestly
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: it isnt based on anything
<lobhater> bash is priceless, assuming it can do all that you need
<Snuggles> Instead of apt-get you write pacman. Thats about it... haha
<lobhater> just the kernal, with packages complied on top?
<lobhater> *kernel
<WhereIsMySpoon> packages are pre-compiled, no need to do any compiling like in gentoo
<WhereIsMySpoon> though you still can compile from source ofc
<Snuggles> You can always compile from source
<WhereIsMySpoon> :)
<lorddelta1> not sure actually what bash is...AFAIK its just another interpreter...but it exists within the system.
<lorddelta1> The way python/perl never do
<WhereIsMySpoon> bourne again shell
<lorddelta1> And ruby
<WhereIsMySpoon> python is default in ubuntu
<lorddelta1> WhereIsMySpoon: Can you Ctl-Alt-T import math? in ubuntu?
<lobhater> so can i use VLC on arch?
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: bash is basically the language for the stuff you type into the terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: sure
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: no, thats silly
<WhereIsMySpoon> though if you setup your bashrc to auto run python every term, sure
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<lobhater> what media players can be used?
<kn1ghtfr0st> bash comes from unix that was called sh
<WhereIsMySpoon> oops sorry, that was meant for lorddelta1
<WhereIsMySpoon> kn1ghtfr0st: ik
<Snuggles> lobhater, you can use every linux player
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: whichever ones work in linux
<lvleph> bourne again shell (bash)
<lobhater> ohhh, you confused me lol
<lorddelta1> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, and then can you cd directories from the python 'shell'?
<WhereIsMySpoon> lorddelta1: no, why are you asking this
<lorddelta1> Just making sure I wasn't missing out on some magic.
<lobhater> i guess i have quite a bit of reading to do then.  thanks for the insight I might of found my project
<lorddelta1> It'd be neat if a language other than bash could do that is all.
<Snuggles> lobhater, good luck then. The manual is really helpful. And their irc-channel.
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: #archlinux is quite chilled
<aggiebill> lorddelta1: you can change your working directory in python
<WhereIsMySpoon> the wiki is extensive
<lobhater> thanks Snuggles, WhereisMySpoon, see you guys
<WhereIsMySpoon> sec lobhater
<lobhater> k
<lvleph> lorddelta1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cd_(command)
<lorddelta1> aggiebill: great, easily?
<WhereIsMySpoon> lobhater: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats the wiki pages you need to install it
<lorddelta1> lvleph: and then does it work cross-platform?
<lobhater> thanks, ill check back in later
<WhereIsMySpoon> np o/
<lvleph> the point is that cd is not bash specific
<aggiebill> lorddelta1: import os; os.chdir(path)
<WhereIsMySpoon> well, cd *is* bash specific as its a bash command
<lorddelta1> aggiebill: too long
<WhereIsMySpoon> changing directories isnt
<lorddelta1> python; cd dir
<lvleph> no WhereIsMySpoon it is not
<lvleph> I used cd in DOS
<lvleph> definitely no bash there
<WhereIsMySpoon> lvleph: .... -_-
<WhereIsMySpoon> it's a different command with the same name
<Snuggles> Is anyone here familiar with "spring roo" or "groovy on grails"? I'm programming java at work, and we use spring. I think its very time consuming and does not feel like a modern way of development. I would like to try something new (and fun).
<WhereIsMySpoon> lvleph: chdir() is the C function which, for example, python and bash use (cd for bash, chdir for python)
<WhereIsMySpoon> cd is the bash implementation of chdir
<lvleph> cd is shell not bash
<lvleph> if you are going to be pedantic
<mick__> Hello!
<Heart^Killer> how do i give full permission to a user equals to root ?
<Snowie> howdy all. stuck with an unbootable machine at present. 12.10. system reported full disk even though this was incorrect. restarted and now having trouble even getting packages. fsck seems to hang or do nothing. any suggestions
<ricky26> lvleph: You appear to be confused.
<WhereIsMySpoon> lvleph: what? I'm not being pedantic, you're just being wrong
<ricky26> lvleph: the 'cd' you call in bash, is a bash-internal command
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: java does force you to slow down and think a bit. Modern seems to be defined as no thinking...
<ricky26> it executes no external program.
<Snowie> should note. basically black screen on normal boot. unableto change to default drivers. safe graphics mode also seems to hang at fsck step
<lvleph> I am talking about the origins, since he said it was bash specific
<ricky26> The fact that it shares a name with other programs is merely coincidental.
<lvleph> if he said it was internal then I wouldn't argue
<ricky26> (Though it does help with compatability.)
<brady2600> where is the folder that contains the default wallpapers stored in ubuntu?
<kn1ghtfr0st> Is there a Channel in irc for computer science?
<Snuggles> lorddelta1, I belive that if you can do programming more efficent you get more time thinking.
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: programming is already 10% of coding work
<mick__> Is anyone here able to help with Ubuntu Studio?
<WhereIsMySpoon> lvleph: it is bash specific, it was implemented separately from sh cd
<tang87> hey
<lorddelta1> reducing it to 5% is more of a relative time savings...
<tang87> anyone can help me?
<Snuggles> lorddelta1, not at my work. Haha, much happy hacking going on there.
<lorddelta1> X_X sounds like a spaghetti code shop. That or you're all brilliant coders who never make mistakes.
<Snuggles> I would like to slow down and write good code instead, but we got no time...
<Snuggles> My project is a mistake
<Snuggles> Most parts of it
<tang87> Snuggles: it is never a mistake if you wanted to do that at the time
<lvleph> Someone once told me I could have written something more efficiently. I told them I wanted it to work first.
<Snuggles> tang87, true
<Snowie> is there a good troubleshooting guide for ubuntu no boot
<lvleph> What happens Snowie ?
<mick__> I would search on Ubuntu forums.
<Snowie> black screen on boot. was using experimental driver from ati. now even in recovery cant revert to standard fglrx. i think the issue is actually the fst.
<lorddelta1> Oh well spaghetti coders ensure a bright future for the rest of us I suppose. =/
<lorddelta1> Works the first time, works great in version 10...
<Snowie> lorddelta1, until you have to work on their buggy, unreadable, commented code. then you will want to neck yourself
<lvleph> remove fglrx then reconfigure
<Snowie> *uncommented
<lvleph> that is my best advice Snowie
<Snuggles> Snowie, pretty much my  sittuation
<lorddelta1> Snowie: then I rewrite the library in something sensible like C/Java :P
<Snuggles> lorddelta1, but do you do it for free? My boss dont pay me to change things that work...
<lvleph> Snowie: have you tried ctrl + alt + f1 and seeing what you can do from command line.
<lorddelta1> Depends...
<lorddelta1> If I think I can get something working faster in C/Java, yes, yes I do it 'for free', on the job. Elsewise I flag the calls and abstract them out as much as possible so its easier to remove the dependency later.
<iFlip> Does anyone know much about VNC protocol in Linux?
<mark__> quit
<Snowie> lvleph, dont get that  far. working from command line
<lorddelta1> Its why the web hasn't broken yet; everything is abstracted from everything else, so we switch around bad code all the time :P
<lvleph> Can you get to the GRUB menu Snowie ?
<lickalott> i'm sorry...my client dc'd.  If anyone responded can you please re paste it for me
<Snowie> cant get to any packges from recovery console
<iFlip> I have Ubuntu 10.04 and I can connect just fine to other computer through screen sharing on my Mac, but I can't contorl the mouse. I can see tha mouse move for about two second then it stops tracking.
<Snowie> lvl im in recovery console
<Snowie> ip6 address starting fe80 is equivalent 169.x... right?
<ScottJensen> 10.
<lvleph> Sounds weird that you can't get to ctrl+alt+f1
<Snuggles> lorddelta1, I need to get a better job. This is my first job after university and I really want to learn how to write great code, still I'm stuck in a project where nobody gives a shit. As long as it works. Can you do a quickfix, do it. Does not matter if the code is almost impossible to understand after.
<lvleph> that doesn't sound like a XORG problem
<Snowie> lvleph, will try now, not sure how this is any different to recovery console though
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: write more comments then; that really is the problem with code these days
<Snowie> and ctrl alt f1 is gui in 12.10, so ctrl alt f2 yeah
<lvleph> Commandline gives you more things that you can do Snowie
<lorddelta1> Not that lazy programming languages are bad, just lazy programmers
<lvleph> from command line you can remove fglrx and reconfigure
<ohshitgorillas> Hello there, I'm having an issue installing using 12.10 x64 server or minimal, both have the same issue. When asked for the keyboad layout, the very first step of the installer, either it freezes or the keyboard is unresponsive. Also tried 12.04 minimal installer. Using a USB stick
<lvleph> maybe they have added more to recovery console?
<Snowie> lvleph, yeah. as expected though. no joy. dead black screen
<Snowie> hmmm
<ohshitgorillas> and also wireless USB/mouse combo (logitech)
<lvleph> Tried a different kernel?
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: assembly language isn't fun to read either, yet we had these things called comments. if your "fast" language is as unreadable as assembly language...think for a minute about that.
<Snowie> lvleph, that at me?
<lvleph> roll back to the previous kernel Snowie
<Snowie> will try
<Magellanicus> hi everyone
<Magellanicus> how can i delete some icon from the taskbar on gnome shell
<Magellanicus> ?
<Magellanicus> (gnome classic)
<bobweaver> Magellanicus,  look at dconf-settings
<lorddelta1> Snuggles: also, sphaggeti programmers legitimately increase the odds that robots will take over; rogue AI will be cause by a bug, not terrorists.
<Magellanicus> sudo dconf-settings?
<Snowie> lvleph, same fault
<Snuggles> lorddelta1, I dont think "spring roo" (whitch is a framework/console) that helps you write java with spring.
<lvleph> hmmm
<Snuggles> lorddelta1, haha
<Snowie> lvleph, lol. yeah
<Snuggles> What did I just writa
<Snuggles> haha
<Magellanicus> any other suggestions?
<bobweaver> Magellanicus,  do you have dconf-editor installed ?
<ohshitgorillas> Hello there, I'm having an issue installing using 12.10 x64 server or minimal, both have the same issue. When asked for the keyboad layout, the very first step of the installer, either it freezes or the keyboard is unresponsive. Also tried 12.04 minimal installer. Using a USB stick, and wireless USB mouse/keyboard combo
<Magellanicus> how can i see that?
<Snuggles> I meant, I do not think quick languages as ruby on rails or spring roo makes you code more dirty
<bobweaver> Magellanicus,  install with sudo apt-get -y install dconf-tools
<lvleph> Well, Snowie, if you have a separate home folder just reinstall and move on. Not what you are looking for, but it may be less painful.
<lvleph> I am sure someone knows how to fix this, but it isn't me.
<bobweaver> Magellanicus,  then open dconf-editor and find the panel part andd add the app that you do not want to the blacklist
<Magellanicus> k ty
<Snowie> lvleph, i think the issue is that my home partition is baucked a little. first issue was it reported full even though it wasnt.
<lvleph> See what you can do from live disk?
<lvleph> The home folder should cause that issue though.
<lvleph> I don't think anyway.
<lvleph> I would look at the permissions
<mick__> ohshitgorillas_ Make sure your USB support in the BIOS is on.
<dbrom_> I have just reinstalled kubuntu 12.10 and it hangs at the startup window......
<ohshitgorillas> thanks mick__ I definitely checked that and it's on
<Snuggles> dbrom I think Kubuntu is a bit buggy overall
<Heart^Killer> how do i give full permission to a user equals to root ?
<Snuggles> Tried it for some time, but found it unstable
<lorddelta1> Woo remix successfull
<dbrom_> never had this issue before
<Snuggles> It feels like the do ubuntu, and then "fixes" kde for it
<lorddelta1> I learned about more than just ubuntu...but still it would have been faster to use uck I suspect
<lorddelta1> Time to test with metal
<riqdiiz> People don't sleep here!
<lorddelta1> riqdiiz: sleep? Which planet do you come from? Earth? I live on Venus, what do you mean you've never been there..
<riqdiiz> Lol
<enriq> ok I have 10.04 and I have my live 12.04 iso bootable from grub2, I would like to install 12.04 as dual boot. The problem is that installer wants to unmount sda to create partitions and it cannot because the iso is mounted... how do I install WITHOUT creating partitions during install?
<lorddelta1> Best location to upload large files these days?
<lorddelta1> I'll upload my LiveCD if it works...
<WhereIsMySpoon> lorddelta1: dropbox
<riqdiiz> Downgrade grub to 9.04
<lorddelta1> ...mediafire is offering 50GB free...
<riqdiiz> Lorddelta1 try that.
<riqdiiz> Grub 9.04 is homoerectus.
<Abu-Nana> i have a problem with the wireless connection its very slow,, any help??
<riqdiiz> They are always wireless ;-)
<sym0n> anyone here?
<sym0n> help
<OerHeks> sym0n, just ask your question and find out
<jimmy> Screen brightness stuck on a Samsung N150 plus running 12.04, any ideas?
<Ririshi> Hiya!
<Ririshi> Is it possible to get the ubuntu terminal in lubuntu?
<Muphrid> Ririshi: install gnome-termimal
<Ririshi> Thank you (:
<OerHeks> jimmy, there is a PPA with samsung-tools and backlight > https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<provenzano> hello is someone here?
<provenzano> need help
<OerHeks> provenzano,, just ask your question and find out
<provenzano> need help with aircrack -ng
<elfer> use gerix
<elfer> unless you're tryin to learn the manual commands etc
<provenzano> how to collect the iv's in cap files
<provenzano> im using win8 right now and i have aircrack for win with gui wich is easier then command line interface
<elfer> but we're in unbuntu
<elfer> lol
<elfer> 0.o
<OerHeks> provenzano, lots of tutorials around, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<provenzano> yes but the airdump doesnt work properly
<provenzano> ok thanks anyway :))
<elfer> i think you need a wireless adapter that can operate in promiscuous mode or something
<mosh> elfer: are you referring to monitoring packets?
<elfer> i'm not sure, just aircrack... i heard thats part of the process of ... using those tools
<elfer> i'm not really familiar with that sort of thing
<reever> Any ubuntu experts out there?
<elfer> lol
<Hamtechperson> Excuse me, but I require some advice on what to do. I am attempting to put 12.04.1 onto my machine and, for the past several hours, it has been stuck trying to configure the boot loader. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to proceed?
<Ririshi> Hey. I'm on lubuntu and the task bar stopped working.. I closed it and now it's gone.. How can I restart it? I've got one terminal opened
<freshstart> can i chat in skype via terminal?
<alien2050> Ririshi: What is your windows manager? gnome3? kde? unity?
<elfer> skype via terminal?
<Snowie> hi all. so into my machine via live usb. disk still reports as full, even though disk utility only reports 500G of 1T. df also reports full. 12.10. any tips to repair this. should also note that recently i goofed on command line. trying to move few hundred M of files in subfolders to current and typed $ mv ./*/* ./* the files were luckily backed up. but how do i repair this.
<elfer> that would be neat
<elfer> like an ascii image of the person you are skyping
<alien2050> gnome : try alt-f2 then type only "r" (the letter)
<elfer> someone should code that
<Ririshi> alien2050: ehh.. lubuntu standard? LXDE?
<OerHeks> Ririshi, try " lxpanel " or logout and log back in again
<Motoservo> Okay, so I gave up on the two methods suggested by the page at Ubuntu on setting up a bootable flash drive. I've burned Ubuntu to a cd and it showed up as an option when rebooting and holding option key. But after choosing the CD it started to boot and i got a black screen with a blinking (big) cursor at top left. Sounds like the drive has been crunching for awhile but 10 minutes have passed. Should I be doing something here?
<Ririshi> OerHeks: thanks :D
<Ririshi> but i have to keep the terminal opened for that >.<
<Snowie> Motoservo: burn another if you have one. rule out it might be the disk itself. long time 'crunching' usually means bad read
<Ririshi> ill try relo
<Ririshi> g
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | Motoservo
<ubottu> Motoservo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Motoservo> Am I supposed to see a black screen with a cursor though?
<Motoservo> thanks.
<Snowie> fsck is ok to run on mounted drives right. only fsck2 cannot/shouldnt be run mounted?
<Motoservo> I forgot to mention I'm on a Mac. I suppose this article still applies?
<OerHeks> Motoservo, yes, it can help on mac too
<Ririshi> What does nomodeset do actually?
<OerHeks> Snowie, fsck should be run in single user mode, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<Snowie> Ririshi: i believe it simply loads default, instead of trying to guess your card settings
<Ririshi> lol
<Ririshi> simple, but effective
<Ririshi> why doesn't chromium auto-scroll webchat?
<jimmy> OerHeks: So I just add that to /etc/sources.list? Which package do I install? Also, is there a way to list all the packages in that repository after I apt-cache update?
<OerHeks> jimmy, follow the instructions howto add that ppa, after updating you can see the contents in softwarecentre/synaptic, install samsung-backlight ( & tools) should do the trick and reboot i guess
<OerHeks> i do not own a samsung machine, found it on askubuntu
<c_smith> jimmy, the easiest way is to do "apt-cache search <package you think it's named>" (yes, without sudo)
<c_smith> apt-cache is a useful tool
<plastico> Yeh
<Snowie> OerHeks: so any idea how to get my disk reporting the correct size? even in disk util gui shows 1TBfull at the top, but only 500GB when scanned???
<OerHeks> Snowie, no idea, you messed it up pretty bad i guess
<Snowie> OerHeks: :( yup. cheers bud
<Jordan_U> Snowie: You may have run out of inodes if you have a lot of small files.
<Hamtechperson> Excuse me, but I require some advice on what to do. I am attempting to put 12.04.1 onto my machine and, for the past several hours, it has been stuck trying to configure the boot loader. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to proceed?
<ohshitgorillas> Hello there, I'm having an issue installing using 12.10 x64 server or minimal, both have the same issue. When asked for the keyboad layout, the very first step of the installer, either it freezes or the keyboard is unresponsive. Also tried 12.04 minimal installer. I'm using a USB stick or a CD, doesn't matter. Desktop crashes after I hit "continue" for the first time.
<DeSian> hi all, ve small issue on my iMac with ubuntu 12.4 or any version, everything work fine, but sometime after working with GIMP or blender..etc, gettingg the screen nosy or f**up. it's an driver issue or just Apple tricks to reback the user to MacOSX?
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: you did md5sum the download, right?
<ohshitgorillas> This is seriously just breaking my spirit and my resolve to continue using linux period
<ohshitgorillas> Blue1: yeah of course
<Chucrute301> Hi guys
<Chucrute301> Anyone know
<Chucrute301> How to remove a persoon from ignore list?
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: what do you choose for the k/b layout?
<OerHeks> !grubrepair | Hamtechperson, you could try to reinstall grub after you cancel this installation
<ubottu> Hamtechperson, you could try to reinstall grub after you cancel this installation: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Raspootis_> Evening. Does Ubuntu 12.10 support mono sound output?
<Chucrute301>  
<ohshitgorillas> English, the default. It's a plain US keyboard... keep in mind that after the installer begins, this step is where it locks up so technically I don't get to select it after starting the installation
<Chucrute301> Anyone?
<Hamtechperson> I click skip? Then proceed?
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: could be bad ram -- does any other os work correctly on your machine?
<ohshitgorillas> absolutely. I can boot into the existing Arch installation and everything works perfectly fine
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: 12.04 - with unity?  kde?
<ohshitgorillas> Blue1: 12.10 and 12.04, both server and minimal. Desktop with 12.10 locks up after the screen which asks to download updates while installing and third party software, etc
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: I don't know if 12.04 has a safe mode in the live cd - but if so I would try that
<DeSian> ok, no one using ubuntu on mac devices :-)
<erncic> ohshitgorillas, USB stick install or dvd/cd?
<Blue1> hmm
<ohshitgorillas> erncic: both
<erncic> I see. I've had issues with usb, and a perfect install off a real disk.
<Blue1> erncic: ditto
<ohshitgorillas> erncic: I've only tried 12.10 server from the disc, but I'll try minimal or desktop next I suppose
<Hamtechperson> How do I cancel an install? is it the skip button?
<ohshitgorillas> thanks and brb
<erncic> ohshitgorillas, I'd give it a try.. I locked up hard while trying usb.
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: I have had no issues with desktop - but then i only played with 12.xx for 1 day.
<ohshitgorillas> Funny thing is, I installed it a few weeks ago with no problems!
<ohshitgorillas> That was desktop, for reference.
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: well the mayan apocalypse happened that's why.
<ohshitgorillas> Blue1: at this point that's my best guess :P
<Blue1> ohshitgorillas: wish I could offer better answers - but that seems to fit
<ohshitgorillas> brb trying minimal then desktop on a cd
<Snowie> ok. so after alot of dramas ive been having, decided to reinstall ubuntu on my machine. 12.04 live usb. can i reinstall the os and just leave /home partition in place?
<Raspootis_> Anyone know about having mono sound with ubuntu 12.10?
<usr13> Snowie: Yes
<Hamtechperson> Did you try a mono output Raspootis?
<DeSian> ! mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Snowie> usr13: cheers. will give that a go now.
<Raspootis_> Hamtechperson, what do you mean?
<kelvinella> is there different between ubuntu12.04 iso and ubuntu12.04.1 iso?
<Hamtechperson> It could be something in your sound-creating device. Are you using a mono device?
<Raspootis_> Hamtechperson, I have an amp hooked up, due to lack of a better speaker.
<Raspootis_> When testing sound, only the left channel is heard
<usr13> Raspootis_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsa-mono-output-how-to-make-815094/
<Snowie> usr13: hmm. have a guide for this? only shows single ~1TB partition.
<ohshitgorillas> Well, installing 12.10 minimal via CD still had the same issue with not recognizing the keyboard. Trying Desktop next... since that had a different error, plus I *know* the mouse works, and because they're using the same USB receiver, I'm hoping that the keyboard will work too...
<gurjeet> Thanks to Ubuntu, now I have to to live with an ethernet cable. WiFi is just unusable on my 12.04 running on Macbook Pro 9,1. :(
<jimmy> OerHeks: Sorry, drunk, didn't notice the http. Been looking for this fix for awhile, thanks a lot!
<ohshitgorillas> and then maybe I'll only have to spend a couple of hours stripping it down :P
<usr13> In that case, you'll need to back up /home and reinstall and move /home/ files back to PC.  You could, howerver, split it up now.  Boot to live CD and create a large partition for /home/ and move to it.  (But just backing up to a USB drive would be easier, and next time just create a /home/ partition for future use.)
<tables> how can i see what package a file is a part of?
<Hamtechperson> Trying to install 12.04.1 as an upgrade to 11.04. Boot loader has been "configuring" for several hours. It failed on my install of 11.04 earlier today (Had the disk, it was the one that was consistently working). Help please?
<usr13> Snowie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<enneract> Uh, is there a simpler way for me to get my disks UUIDs into fstab on my no-gui server other than manually transposing them?
<Snowie> usr13: *sigh* yeah i realised that is where this is heading. last time i tried that i got to about the last step and then dropped the lot. i cried a little
<usr13> Hamtechperson: What?  upgrade from 12.04 to 11.04?
<Optichip> li/leave
<Hamtechperson> Upgrade 11.04 to 12.04.1. Not going down.
<usr13> Hamtechperson: Oh never mind... but you're still skipping 11.10.  Are you just doing fresh install from CD?
<kelvinella> can i install Desktop CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download) on intel 64bit?
<Hamtechperson> Yes I am. I keep seeing "Buffer I/O Error on device SDA" messages
<usr13> kelvinella: What?
<kelvinella> usr13, my laptop is 64 bit system but it is not AMD
<tables> how can i see what package a file is a part of?
<kelvinella> usr13, in ubuntu iso download page i can only find 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<usr13> kelvinella: If you are asking if it's ok to instal 32bit OS on 64bit hardware, yes, that's ok.
<enneract> kelvinella: that is correct; AMD64 refers to the instruction set, which AMD pioneered, but it is used by all x86-64 processors
<enneract> its just called AMD64, but you dont need an AMD cpu :)
<usr13> kelvinella: Oh yea, I see what you are asking now.
<Hamtechperson> usr13, any idea of how I can circumvent the issue I'm having?
<kelvinella> so ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso           23-Aug-2012 17:13  694M  Desktop CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download) is ok for i5 CPU??
<enneract> anyone know a trick to copy UUIDs into /etc/fstab without a mouse
<enneract> kelvinella: yes
<kelvinella> it is 64 bit system
<usr13> Hamtechperson: Just do fresh install of 12.04
<Hamtechperson> So, kill the current install and try again?
<usr13> Hamtechperson:  If that is what youa are doing and are getting I/O failures, check the media for defects.  (BTW, did you run md5sum on the ISO before burhing?)
<usr13> Hamtechperson: I'm not sure what you are doing.  Can you be specific?
<Hamtechperson> I can try, at least.
<usr13> enneract: vim
<tang87> I have a button, which should show a modal widget, with a form, i was looking at "Dialog" class, but it can't contains "Gtk.Entry"
<tang87> do you use Gtk?
<usr13> enneract: blkid /dev/sda# >blkid.txt ; vim blkid.txt  etc.
<Hamtechperson> This morning, I put 11.04 onto my machine (fresh install, get rid of everything). It failed to load the boot loader. I then went to the 12.04.1 live cd, and installed that as an upgrade to the previous 11.04 install from this morning. It seemed to install fine, but has stalled for the past several hours at the stage of configuring the boot loader. It has been at least 6 hours of "configuring". Whe
<Hamtechperson> n the 11.04 installer failed to load the boot loader, it went into a desktop session, wherein it periodically yelled at me that there was an issue with my drive. It used to have XP on it, which was completely wiped as we were going to get rid of the computer before I mentioned I wanted it as a pet project. That ran exceedingly slow as well. What do you think I should do?
<jayzon915> Stupid quick Question... Is wine 1.5.5 or Wine 1.5.20 newer?
<cmell> 1.5.20
<jayzon915> k thanks
<enneract> Is there any way of finding what physical volume that a directory is located on
<cmell> maybe "df" would give you a hint
<enneract> cmell perfect, thanks
<Guest28451> hello
<cmell> hello Terry
<jimmy> exit
<KsM> ^D
<belal122> hey!
<goddard> what does it mean when a command is present when i type it without using sudo and it exists but when i type sudo it doesn't
<cmell> whuch command?
<Guest28451> 还有中国人?
<cmell> goddard, which command does that?
<cmell> Guest28451, I think there is probably a chinese ubuntu channel, but this is the nglish channel
<acovrig> can I adjust the display timeout via the cli in ubuntu 12? I'm told gconftool can, but it seems to be an older version of ubuntu
<somsip> !zh | Guest28451
<ubottu> Guest28451: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Hamtechperson> How can I kill an install process? I've been stuck trying to configure the Boot loader for at least 6 hours now!
<cmell> wow
<jimmy> OerHeks: It works, you're my god damn hero. The kernal upgrade broke the screen brightness thing since I've been out of town. Been squinting for days, thanks so much
<jimmy> *kernel
<belal122> what's up guys
<goddard> cmell: pear
<cmell> Hamtechperson, you can kill processes with the "top" command. each process shown has a number. type "k" and the number of the process you'd like to kill
<Hamtechperson> I'm not exactly sure how i'd get to a terminal though. I started the install without starting the live session.
<Hamtechperson> 12.04.1, if that helps any.
<acovrig> Hamtechperson: Ctrl+Alt+F1 help?
<pingupingu> hello guys
<Hamtechperson> no, unfortunately
<Hamtechperson> wait, something happened!
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't bring you to a tty?
<goddard> how can i find where a binary is located
<joe__P> ,who
<Hamtechperson> It did, but not right away
<Ririshi> I accidentally removed the power button from the taskbar in lubuntu.. is there a way to get it back? ^-^ I shouldn't mess with this so much >.<
<Hamtechperson> Now, if only it would stop writing new data
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: Are you seeing error messages being printed to the tty?
<cmell> goddard, "whereis cmdname"
<Hamtechperson> The refresh is too fast I can't read what the hell it's putting out. I think so though. I've been stuck trying to configure the boot loader on an install since at least 2100 utc.
<Hamtechperson> I just saw somethin that said Error { utc } or something like that
<Hamtechperson> unc
<Hamtechperson> failed command READ:DMAO
<cmell> Hamtechperson, pull up a second terminal window, the errors wll usually only go to the first
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: Try pressing scroll lock to stop the errors. Whatever they are they're probably important.
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: (Stop as in stop them from scrolling so that you can read them)
<Hamtechperson> It's not working
<cmell> Hamtechperson, a system shutdown will stop all the processes ...
<Hamtechperson> There is no window. The entire screen is a terminal
<Hamtechperson> (I'm not on that machine)
<c_smith> Hamtechperson, that usuually means either a crash happened, or a Kernel Panic happened.
<cmell> just type this on the console screen "shutdown -h now"
<Hamtechperson> there's no input linbe
<goddard> im having some path issues where is the sudo profile located?
<goddard> for my binary files
<Jordan_U> cmell: Hamtechperson: We're in the middle of an install, I think we should try a few more things before shutting down.
<Hamtechperson> just an endless stream of the same errors with incrementing numbers going up.
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: Did scroll lock help?
<Hamtechperson> Not in the slightest.
<cmell> Hamtechperson, what about "ctrl-c"
<Hamtechperson> nope. I think it logged out, but the errors just keep coming.
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: Try ctrl+alt+F2
<Hamtechperson> they invade the top area
<Hamtechperson> But they go away. WHat should I try next
<cmell> so ctrl-c does nothing?
<Jordan_U> cmell: No, these are kernel error messages being sent to the tty, not output from a command.
<Hamtechperson> I think it did something. It said logging out, then the screen went top cursor and the error messages just kept coming
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: So after pressing ctlr+alt+F2 can you run commands and see their output?
<Hamtechperson> give me a command to try and I'll see...
<cmell> Hamtechperson, interesting result from trying to update the bootloader
<Hamtechperson> I was trying to update from 11.04 to 12.04.1. It's been it bootloader nonsense for probably 7 or 8 hours now.
<cfhowlett> Hamtechperson: too big a jump.  you cannot go from 11.04 to 12.04
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: echo test
<cfhowlett> Hamtechperson: rather let me say, you cannot directly upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04
<Hamtechperson> unknown command press h for help
<Hamtechperson> live disk upgrade
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: What does "h" output?
<Hamtechperson> help for interactive commands
<cmell> Hamtechperson, if you can see and type commands, if all else fails you can shutdown the system, but since it was during a major upgrade, it might not be bootable anymore
<Hamtechperson> and a new error scroll
<cknox> Has anyone seen a ping -c 1 google.com that ping says it took 0 ms, but if you put time in front of it, it takes 5 seconds?
<Hamtechperson> I can use a disk to recover though, right?
<cmell> maybe
<Jordan_U> cknox: If you run "time ping google.com" you'll time outputing the time it takes for ping to *resolve the domain name google.com*, then send an ICMP echo request to that ip, then get a response.
<cub> linux is a toy..
<Jordan_U> cub: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Please stick to productive support related discussion.
<Hamtechperson> buffer I/o error on device sda, logical block 4. At least it's different
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: Sounds like you may have a bad hard drive. I wouldn't depend on it for any important data.
<cmell> Hamtechperson, it's lost communication with the hdd. you probably cant shut down the normal way
<cknox> Jordan_U: the DNS lookup appears to happen right away, if I ping longer, there is literally 5 seconds between each ping response. I don't have this when pinging local systems, it just seems to be remote systems
<cmell> Hamtechperson, the hdd might not be bad, probably the change of drivers did it
<Hamtechperson> How do I kill it then?
<Hamtechperson> maybe.
<Hamtechperson> It was just wiped though.
<cmell> Hamtechperson, at this point, you can try the :shutdown -g now" , but if that fails there's only powering off
<cknox> however, that being said, it definitely appears there's an issue with pinging the domain name
<cmell> sorry, "shutdown -h now" I meant
<Hamtechperson> well, ctrl alt del said it was going down for reboot... It's better than this nonsense.
<scottj> my laptop keyboard stops working after some medium length of time (couple hours maybe). external keyboards keep working, and if I restart X then it resumes working. No errors in syslog or Xorg log, any ideas for what to check?
<cmell> scottj, power-saver settings?
<Jordan_U> cmell: Hamtechperson: There is no "change of drivers", as this is a LiveCD/USB environment, and there is almost certainly something wrong with your hardware. Maybe the drive itself, maybe the cables connecting it, maybe the motherboard.
<Hamtechperson> Well, the system is going down. It used to be on windows, and ran mollasses slow there, esp. on boot.
<cmell> Jordon_U, if it was working prior to the update, what a coincidence that the hw would fail during the update
<god> sur
<god> sure
<scottj> cmell: I'll try not using pm-powersave and xfce-power-manager and see if that effects it
<Jordan_U> !tab | cmell
<ubottu> cmell: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hamtechperson> Well, my project just got more projecty...
<cmell> Hamtechperson, does it still boot?
<Jordan_U> cmell: This isn't an "upgrade" in the normal sense of the word, it's an installation from scratch of a newer version of Ubuntu than what Hamtechperson used to have.
<Stars> heya, i always confused , on crontab m/d/ on scheduling, if i want schedule for 1st day of the month how do i write it ?
<Hamtechperson> I'm not sure. I don't think so, as I never got a boot loader to install.
<Hamtechperson> With 11 or 12
<zmanfx> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my nexus 7 last night. I encountered a problem on first setup when it asks for the users language
<zmanfx> and time zone
<zmanfx> etc...
<cmell> so the boot loader never installed? Might be a bad sector I suppose, or do you have "virus protection" enabled in the bios?
<zmanfx> basically, it would accept input from the onscreen keyboard, and then at some point the frame around the setup window would disappear and the text field would stop accepting input
<zmanfx> on screen keyboard would still show, however, nothing would be taking input from it
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: The first thing I would do is boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD again, select "Try Ubuntu before installing", and run GNOME Disk Utility (aka "palimpsest") to check the drive's S.M.A.R.T. status.
<Hamtechperson> SMART said failing in 11.04.
<Hamtechperson> That I did get.
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: That would have been a good thing to tell us earlier :)
<Jordan_U> Hamtechperson: Since the drive is failing, you should really get a new drive and install to that.
<cfhowlett> Hamtechperson: bad HDD ...
<Hamtechperson> I guess I will. I also thought I had put it in a megamessage earlier. I guess not.
<zmanfx> is there another channel where i should be asking questions about current dev versions of ubuntu ? (13.04) ??
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<zmanfx> ah
<cmell> no rascally rabbit? :)
<cfhowlett> cmell: no beefy miracle either.  go figure ...
<Hamtechperson> That would have been Awesome.
<amitg> Hi Guys, I
<Hamtechperson> But maybe for W, since that was the pronunciation.
<amitg> I just can't get my wifi to work on ubuntu 12.04
<cmell> yeah, wascally wabbit :)
<Artemis3> Hamtechperson, try low level formating the drive with the util from the manufacturer (usually a dos app)
<amitg> I have a hp probook 4540s
<amitg> can you guys help me set up wifi?\
<cfhowlett> amitg: did it ever work?  what hardware?
<amitg> I had 12.10 but it kept getting disconnected
<cmell> so it sort of worked
<amitg> I chucked 12.10 and installed 12.04 and now the driver isn't loaded at all
<cfhowlett> amitg: broadcom?
<cmell>  obviously it's a driver which wasn't included in 12.04
<amitg> Hmm..
<amitg> I'm just checking which card is it
<amitg> at this page http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-3955552-3955552-5229455.html?dnr=1
<amitg> it lists a lot of things under wireless
<cmell> amitg, so you never made a note of what 12.10 thought it was or which driver was being used?
<amitg> i was using Atheros
<amitg> ath9k
<cmell> ok, that narrows it down
<Hwkiller> ath9k should work fine however...
<hugenumber> Attempted  to set a static ip on ubuntu now I can not ping outside of local router, but can ping to other devices connected to it?
<cmell> hugenumber, you need to set a default gateway manually
<dragun0v> ensure the default gateway and dns settings are also set manually
<hugenumber> ok will do that now
<amitg> what do I do now??
<cmell> go get the ath9k driver
<amitg> I have it
<cmell> have you installed it already?
<Hwkiller> ath9k is in the kernel
<Hwkiller> there is no "getting it"
<cmell> well, since it's not detecting the card, something is wrong with 12.04's module with respect to this particular card
<Hwkiller> try modprobing it yourself
<cmell> it might be something simple like the card using an id which was only added in 12.10
<amitg> a 'sudo modprobe ath9k' ?
<Hwkiller> yup
<amitg> but that doesn't work either
<Hwkiller> what does it say
<amitg> nothing
<Hwkiller> and "lsmod|grep ath" shows nothing?
<cknox> hmmmm
<amitg> ath9k                 130982  0
<amitg> mac80211              544021  1 ath9k
<amitg> ath9k_common           14053  1 ath9k
<amitg> ath9k_hw              390924  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
<amitg> ath                    23827  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw
<FloodBot1> amitg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amitg> cfg80211              210454  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<amitg> compat                 13575  5 ath9k,mac80211,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw,cfg80211
<devlos> hi is there anyway to pause wget?
<GitNick> Hey guys, Having an issue with a laptop touchpad not coming back after resume from sleep (RAM). I've put everything I know in a gist: https://gist.github.com/fa5699c06a20fae54799
<Hwkiller> ath9k is working then
<genius> hi
<Hwkiller> it's another problem
<genius> hi
<genius> can anyone tell me
<amitg> Hmm...
<frustrated> can anyone clue me in on the secret code to install java
<acovrig> devlos: Ctrl+z
<acovrig> devlos: resume: %
<genius> how i can install the deskop GUI on ubuntu 12.1
<malkauns> frustrated, secret code??
<cknox> so I installed something that installed an LDAP server with it. Now all of my authentication takes a minute from when I enter my password. Anyone know what config file is telling it to try ldap?
<frustrated> yeah its a big mystery
<devlos> acovrig, thanks, perfect
<Hwkiller> amitg: what issue are you having? I jumped into the middle of it
<malkauns> genius, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<acovrig> can I suspend from the cli? I can from the gnome menu, but can't find a command for it.
<frustrated> well...?
<amitg> Hwkiller: network unclaimed for wifi
<Hwkiller> amitg: what do you mean "unclaimed"?
<frustrated> how do you get java working in browsers in ubuntu?
<amitg> ethernet works though
<Hwkiller> frustrated: you'll want icedtea
<genius> malkauns: i installed the desktop but after installation taskbar and statusbar is not visible for me
<amitg> unclaimed on doing "lshw -C network"
<amitg> Hwkiller : this is what I get
<amitg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477936/
<hugenumber> I had gateway set, added a dns ip, now i can ping but nothing comes back
<Artemis3> frustrated sekrit code: icedtea-plugin
<Hwkiller> amitg: I don't use lshw
<amitg> Okay.
<Hwkiller> amitg: type "rfkill list"
<Hwkiller> (not sure if that's installed)
<cmell> what about ifconfig, amitg?
<Hwkiller> ifconfig is deprecated
<Hwkiller> (use ip a)
<amitg> rfkill gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477943/
<Hwkiller> alright... and what happens when you try to connect to a wifi network?
<amitg> cmell: ip a doesn't show a wlan0
<amitg> Can't connect. it doesn't detect any wifi
<acovrig> never mind, its pm-suspend
<cmell> are you sure you've got wifi reception to connect to?
<amitg> Yeah. It works on windows though
<cmell> might be 12.04's driver is flacky and got slightly better in 12.10?
<amitg> On clicking the network icon on the top right, I don't see any wireless connections
<Hwkiller> amitg: what about "ip l"
<frustrated> ok now it's telling me "iced tea is out of date"
<amitg> Hwkiller : lo and eth0
<Hwkiller> amitg: are you using lightdm to start your sessions and everything?
<frustrated> can anyone solve this case?
<amitg> Hwkiller:  i guess it's the default one
<Hwkiller> frustrated: amitg hm
<Hwkiller> er, not frustrated
<amitg> But I am!
<Hwkiller> frustrated: what are you trying to load?
<Hwkiller> got a link?
<frustrated> a damn java test
<Hwkiller> yes
<Hwkiller> got a link?
<frustrated> https://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<Hwkiller> I want to see if mine works
<cknox> frustrated: have you taken a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?
<Hwkiller> frustrated: I have no idea. I'm on arch with updated jre and icedtea, and it's still saying that
<frustrated> cknox: according to that, everything is already installed
<frustrated> Hwkiller: what?
<Artemis3> frustrated why not try another page
<frustrated> Artemis3: i have
<cknox> frustrated: personally I try to stay away from Java (of course it doesn't help that we require it at work)
<Hwkiller> frustrated: as in, I have the most updated packages and it's saying it's out of date on the webpage
<Hwkiller> (it's not)
<frustrated> Hwkiller: what can we do
<amitg> Hwkiller: also suggest some next steps for me
<Hwkiller> frustrated: I have no idea... honestly
<Artemis3> frustrated http://javatester.org/version.html
<HeKToN> hello all
<Hwkiller> amitg: I've never seen the issue before; i'm not sure what I can do :(
<cmell> amitg, I suppose you might get the most recent version of the ath9k driver, and make a module from that
<HeKToN> guys I want to ask you if 600 frames on glxgears is slow - normal or fast ?
<amitg> Yep, I'm doing a make and make install
<HeKToN> anyone please ?
<Jordan_U> HeKToN: glxfears is not a valid benchmark.
<Artemis3> HeKToN, meaningless
<Hwkiller> amitg: I really don't think that's the issue
<HeKToN> ok how can I check properly ?
<Hwkiller> how new is your laptop?
<Artemis3> HeKToN, what card do you have?
<amitg> Hwkiller : yes
<amitg> Hwkiller: one month
<Jordan_U> HeKToN: Try an actual 3D game.
<HeKToN>  AMD Radeon HD 7500G
<HeKToN> yeah i just played openarena and nexuiz and it looks fine but it slow on simple processes like youtube for instance
<cmell> HeKToN, isn't youtube partially dependant on your net speeds?
<Artemis3> HeKToN, when in youtube, right click to enter flash properties and disable hardware accel, might cure it
<HeKToN> cmell : thanks I`ll try it
<HeKToN> Artemis3 : no idea if that is the problem in my case
<amitg> Mehhhh, what the hell is wrong with my ubuntu :/
<cmell> what now?
<amitg> same issue
<amitg> built ath9k
<amitg> but it doesn't detect wifi at al
<amitg> all
<Hwkiller> amitg: oh, sorry I hadn't realized it was that knew.
<Hwkiller> is there a ppa for the mainline kernel anyone?
<genius> hi can i install gnome desktop enviorment on linux ubuntu server 12.10
<Hwkiller> to see if he can run 3.7 or 3.6?
<Artemis3> genius, of course you can, not that you should...
<cmell> gnome isn't bad
<genius> Astemis3: can you give me the command
<Artemis3> if you are talking gnome3, i believe it involves a ppa, i'll let the experts guide you on that. cmell i was thinking servers don't need a local gui.
<Hwkiller> no it doesn't
<Hwkiller> gnome-shell/gnome3 is in repos
<Hwkiller> (unity uses gnome3; the only real difference is that it doesn't use shell)
<genius> actually i installed ubuntu-desktop
<thufir_> in /var/log/X see  Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so  does that mean that this is the video driver which is being loaded by 12.04?
<genius> but intallation i am not able to see the taskbar or statusbar of the desktop
<Artemis3> genius, you might try a simpler gui... one without compositing, such as xfce or lxde.
<Hwkiller> genius: why?
<Hwkiller> er, Artemis3 : why?
<thufir_> 12.04 on hdb runs fine, but 12.10 on hda1 gives "cannot display this video..." which may be due to loading or using the wrong driver.  I want to check that both are using the same driver. how can I know which video driver I'm using currently?
<amitg> no clue then?
<dowdyph0> 8
<thufir_> can someone help me read this log to see whether it's configuration or wrong driver or what?  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/264235
<Naeblis> I've been advised to create a new bug report on Launchpad, this relates to no thumnbail preview and processor usage going up in nautilus. Should I file the bug under nautilus?
<far3> Well I messed up my partition trying to dual boot windows 7 with ubuntu...now I have only ubuntu :)
<donavan01> anyone know of a way to squeeze better performance out of an intel integrated graphics card on a laptop
<thufir_> I have 12.10 installed on hda (I'm booted on hdb); how can I see which video drivers hda 12.10 is using?
<daftykins> thufir_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thufir_> daftykins: what am I looking for?  I know that my video card is an ancient SiS.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477983/
<thufir_> Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so  ?
<daftykins> thufir_: line 144, SiS driver
<thufir_> ok, thanks, I see that.  can I see which driver the 12.10 install is using without booting into 12.10?
<daftykins> thufir_: not unless it has a Xorg.0.log in another place nah
<thufir_> or, do I need to boot into 12.10, crash X, and get that from the log.
<daftykins> thufir_: that'd be easiest, can you get to a TTY?
<thufir_> right. let me look.  I can mount the other har drive and take look. thanks.
<daftykins> np
<Hwkiller> hmm.. does SiS have dri drivers?
<Hwkiller> and does your 12.04 use unity 2d mode?
<Jordan_U> Hwkiller: SiS barely has working 2D linux drivers.
<thufir_> those are all good questions.  I don't see what problem 12.10 has with my (crummy) hardware wich 12.04 didn't have.
<malkauns> how do u change the text color in the top unity panel??
<thufir_> daftykins: x log from other hard drive:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1477989/   should show crash (seg fault)
<daftykins> thufir_: identical driver ic
<Hwkiller> [   745.444] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<Hwkiller> yeah, that might be the problem. not sure why it's not using software rendering though; my guess is that it's crashing b/c of that
<thufir_> I see that as well.  so that's good.  could it be config then?  it, for all intents and purposes, has to be config, yes?
<Hwkiller> not... really
<thufir_> Hwkiller: ok, interesting. pls share your thinking.
<Hwkiller> try installing a simpler environment (lxde or something) to see if that works
<daftykins> that boot is a lot slower once it gets to the driver loading
<thufir_> Hwkiller: I tried Xubuntu and, oh, I forget, lightdm(?) and had the same problem.
<daftykins> i'm not seeing Hwkiller's paste error anywhere in your 12.04
<ese311> do you guys now any good dictionary app? like just input the word and it defines the word for me instead of googling the meaning everytime
<daftykins> instead, there's:
<daftykins> [    24.599] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<thufir_> what paste error for 12.04? 12.04 loads fine, the crash is for 12.10...I'm confused.  what's the question?
<ese311> KISS
<daftykins> thufir_: yeah the error Hwkiller pasted from your 12.10 log isn't present in the 12.04, it's a curious situation
<daftykins> or i'm just blind and can't see it
<Hwkiller> just search for (EE)
<daftykins> yeah, not there
<genius> hwkiller: can i use apt-get install xinit for startx desktop
<genius> enviornment
<daftykins> both state DRI is disabled
<Hwkiller> genius: it's not an issue of starting X
<Hwkiller> not having dri on an environment requiring opengl is the problem
<Hwkiller> however... not sure why 2d environments don't work either
<thufir_> daftykins: I'm looking for a paste by Hwkiller but don't see it as yet.  pardon, had some distractions on this end. (home stuff)
<Hwkiller> so apparently I'm wrong
<thufir_> [   745.444] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory  is this what's the problem??
<Hwkiller> it's the only error on that log
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> sorry got distracted too
<thufir_> that's significant.  I'm going to google that.  no worries on distracted, time, etc, thanks to both guys for your help.
<daftykins> i sense Hwkiller knows more than me on this topic, i'm surprised it's not falling back to unity 2D for you. try forcing boot to that somehow? i don't know how it works
<thufir_> daftykins: I don't recall the exact software.  it was lightdm(?), a very light manager which I tried as well. same result.  yeah, Iwant to get it to fall back to something less intensive.   can I configure it to do that?
<Jordan_U> thufir_: lightdm is the default Desktop Manager in Ubuntu, and a "Desktop Manger" is basically a GUI login screen. You probably want to change your Desktop Environment.
<thufir_> Jordan_U: yes, I certainly do.  LXDE works fine for 12.04 (I'm using it now).  I selected xubuntu, thought that would be ok.  I can boot into 12.10 and 1.) what do I remove with apt   2.) what do I install?
<Jordan_U> thufir_: Could you give a brief summary of your problem?
<Artemis3> thufir_, you can pick your DE from lightdm as well as others such as gdm and kdm, but you have to install other DEs first
<thufir_> I'm running 12.04 from hdb,works fine.  I installed 12.10 to hda (I want a clean install) but X will always crash.  I just want some sort of window manager in 12.10.
<Artemis3> thufir_, you can, as emergency install something like openbox. for more permanent use maybe xfce or lxde
<thufir_> however, hwkiller suggests, and google "agrees", that the error [   745.444] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory   might be causing the crash.
<Naeblis> any gnome-equivalent for kdirstat?
<thufir_> Artemis3: but why is x crashing?  [   745.444] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory    or can I simply not use xubuntu at all, xubuntu causes the crash?
<Artemis3> thufir_, sounds like problem with the video card... did you try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something else (so that there is no xorg.conf?)
<thufir_> Artemis3: can't be the video card if I'm using said video card from 12.04 on hdb, can it?  or not?
<Artemis3> thufir_, or maybe not that i think about it, is your user belonging to the proper groups? the problem seems remotely familiar
<Artemis3> thufir_, very likely software, not hardware issue
<Jordan_U> thufir_: And you still get a crash when logging in with an LXDE or Xubuntu session?
<thufir_> Artemis3: it's a clean install.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478017/   I don't think there's an xorg.conf, is there?
<Jordan_U> s/Xubuntu/XFCE/
<Artemis3> check just in case thufir_ oh and what card it is again?
<daftykins> SIS
<Artemis3> uh oh...  SIS??? i think you should stick to 12.04
<thufir_> why?  I need to upgrade for various reasons.
<daftykins> 12.04 is LTS...
<CrazyZurfer> Hi, An Icon is appearing on the top bar of ubuntu (a red warning icon) saying that the update information is outdated. How can I fix this?
<Artemis3> stay with 12.04 and use PPAs for whatever you need updated (except xorg, don't touch xorg, and probably linux-image)
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: run the software updater, or 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal
<Artemis3> thufir_, else buy new card :)
<thufir_> Artemis3: not to be argumentitive, but that doesn't make sense.  the driver is the same for 12.04 and 12.10.
<devlos> thufir_,  why dont you copy the /dev/dri/card0 from one hard drive to other.
<daftykins> thufir_: driver is, but kernel and Xorg aren't.
<Artemis3> thufir_, that could be the problem, if the driver is the same but xorg has changed...
<thufir_> devlos: I still haven't figured out what /dev/dri/card0 is.  you mean just copy the file?  I thought it was referring to piece of hardware?
<thufir_> Artemis3: good point.
<Artemis3> thufir_, and this DRI business sounds kernel so there, please stick to 12.04 if you want to use a SIS graphics card, for now until you learn an improvement to said drivers have been made.
<CrazyZurfer> daftykins: I press "show updates option when it appears" and then It says that My system is up to date and the icon is still there
<Hwkiller> dri refers to the direct rendering infrastructure
<Hwkiller> i.e., ability to render 3d graphics via openGL
<devlos> thuffir__ no /dev/dri/card0 is a special file
<devlos> charicter device
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: is your computer's date+time set correctly?
<anas> hi Guys... I'm new to this can anyone.... can help me out with this
<devlos> character
<aeon-ltd> anas: continue...
<thufir_> devlos: no such file on 12.04.  maybe that's the problem in a nutshell.  12.10 is looking for additional hardware?
<daftykins> !ask | anas
<ubottu> anas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Artemis3> i doubt the sis can do any opengl at all unless its mesa doing everything in software
<Hwkiller> right
<Hwkiller> I'm surprised it's nto though
<thufir_> but, can't I turn off opengl?
<CrazyZurfer> daftkins: Yes, might be not syncronized with the server
<Artemis3> thufir_, just for kicks, try installing openbox and choose it from lightdm
<Artemis3> thufir_, if it works, we might now. Unfortunately Xubuntu enables compositing by default
<Artemis3> know
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: i wouldn't worry about it unless you know there are updates out you haven't got.
<thufir_> Artemis3: ok, thanks guys.  before I go, can I remove xubuntu with apt-get remove xubuntu?
<anas> what to do grub in the boot did'nt work... are there any solutions to solve it.... i had many problems before.....thats why...
<Artemis3> thufir_, while you can, this will not remove all that long list of packages it installed
<aeon-ltd> anas: explain more on grub, like you couldn't boot to ubuntu?
<CrazyZurfer> daftykins: really I don't worry, but I want everything to work as it should :P
<thufir_> yeah, and I think that long list would be better to get removed. hmm.  thanks.
<anas> guys can you suggest some coolest apps for ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" give any updates to install in a terminal?
<aeon-ltd> anas: not here, you can poll for 'cool' stuff in the offtopic channel
<CrazyZurfer> daftkins: ran apt-get update and the icon disappeared, but this morning, the same thing happened
<Artemis3> thufir_, xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it simply depends on many other packages. If you remove it, the packages it depended on will remain installed, they can be removed one by one tho...
<anas> is ubuntu 12.04 better than ubuntu 12.10
<OerHeks> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Artemis3> 12.04 is the LTS, think of it as more stable
<anas> thanx...
<CrazyZurfer> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478032/
<thufir_> Artemis3: I know, but for various reasons I need to upgrade.  ruby this, ruby that, depends on this, that and the other thing.
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: ah, looks like you added a PPA for 'deluge' that's down. that'll be why it's prompting
<Artemis3> thufir_, try the openbox thing
<thufir_> thanks.  I'm going to clean install, no gui at first. then I'll just install openbox and pray?  then type 'startx'? pray again?
<CrazyZurfer> which was the terminal code to disable PPAs?
<anas> my virtual box is not running it shows like this..........Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<anas> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<anas> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<anas> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<FloodBot1> anas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Artemis3> thufir_, hmm in that case, you might just try to put the lubuntu image in a thumb drive and live boot from it
<toza> hi guys im trying to install the nvidia drivers into ubuntu 12.10
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: not sure, you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list though
<thufir_> Artemis3: no thumb drive at the moment, but yes.
<Artemis3> thufir_, if the live system works, then you can install
<devlos> thufur_ startx, X xinit, lxdm,kdm,xdm,startxfce,startkde,startlxde all have worked for me at one time or  another, good luck
<thufir_> can lubuntu fit on a cd maybe?
<r123> hi guys im trying to install the nvidia drivers into ubuntu 12.10 and the additional drivers tool tells me that its installed but not in use
<Artemis3> thufir_, well, you can also do ubuntu-minimal, then install the packages you want
<aeon-ltd> thufir_: yes
<thufir_> devlos: thx.  I'm writing this down.
<HeKToN> LINUX RULZ !
<HeKToN> :)
<Artemis3> thufir_, the live cd is a good idea to try
<thufir_> sigh.  I feel stoopid.  I thought they got rid of the live cd.
<anas> where can i get some gud apps & themes for ubuntu 12.04
<Artemis3> thufir_, i like thumbdrives more, much much quicker :) but cd should do
<Abhijit> !offtopic | HeKToN
<ubottu> HeKToN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HeKToN> sorry guys
<HeKToN> just too excited as i just migrated :)
<Abhijit> HeKToN, welcome to free world.
<thufir_> Artemis3: thx
<r123> the freeworld is messing up my nvidia drivers :P
<Jouva> Ok so I just setup my netbook to have a 2nd display. I've now rebooted it with the same display hooked up, the monitor doesn't realize it's plugged in, but the Display settings app is showing up IN that screen so I can't get to it! How do I move that app to the netbook's main screen?
<Artemis3> r123, the drivers are in the repos
<Abhijit> r123, its free world. you have the right to correct anything thats wrong!
<r123> Abhijit: the drivers say installed but not in use also Im just teasing ;)
<daftykins> Jouva: alt+f6 then cursor keys to move it over
<Abhijit> r123, I know. I know.
<Jouva> Yeah if I could be sure to give it focus
<daftykins> alt-tab? :)
<Artemis3> r123, launch jockey and activate it (it is called device manager, or something)
<Jouva> Also this is no working
<r123> it says activatedbut not in use Artemis3
<Abhijit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433955
<Abhijit> r123, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433955
<Jouva> I don't think alt-f6 will work when it starts maximized
<HeKToN> guys please anyone who is competent on AMD processors could you tell me if I made a mistake to buy A6 vision as it seem that even kubuntu 12.10 is kind of slow :(
<Jouva> Yeah it's just not moving
<daftykins> Jouva: hrmm. i can't recall the minimise keypress sequence off hand. alt+space then <option here>
<Artemis3> HeKToN, KDE is heavy weight, do you have plenty of ram?
<Jouva> Yeah I don't think these ideas are gonna work
<amitg> can anybody help me with my wifi :/
<amitg> it's a nightmaer
<amitg> nightmare*
<Jouva> This isn't some regular app, this is the settings app
<HeKToN> 6 GB
<Artemis3> HeKToN, then, how about video drivers?
<HeKToN> I chose KDE as Gnome is kind of ... you know :) this taskbar on the right is
<HeKToN> well I just installed the proprietary ones
<Artemis3> HeKToN, did you restart when told?
<dowdyph0> HeKToN KDE Raster mode is a sh#t
<daftykins> Jouva: ah, doesn't have standard window controls?
<HeKToN> yeah I did restart but still
<HeKToN> very slow on firefox and stuff
<Jouva> I'm not sure but none of that is working is all I know
<HeKToN> however the games are cool
<daftykins> Jouva: look up commands that allow an app to start on a given screen
<dowdyph0> HeKToN recompile a kernel for your microprocessor, set 1GHz timer and kernel RT with preempt patches
<HeKToN> oh you are talking to very beginner :) any thread on internet please ?
<HeKToN> step by step :)
<dowdyph0> yep w8
<devlos> HeKToN,  kde is heavy, but some things are timed to give a pleasant visuals, which make it seem slow, to me at least
<HeKToN> thanks
<HeKToN> devlos what do you use
<OerHeks> HeKToN, what nvidia card do you have ?
<devlos> lxde
<HeKToN> it`s integrated AMD
<HeKToN> hd 7500G
<Jouva> daftykins: That's what I'm here asking for!
<Jouva> I don't know any and I'm having problems finding them or I wouldn't be here!
<HeKToN> hd 7500G I`m intel fan but decided to try with samsung notebook series 5
<justmeh> HeKToN, that might be a dual gpu?
<daftykins> Jouva: no need to get heated :P try improving your google fu.
<justmeh> what's your exact model?
<HeKToN> it is yeah ;(
<Jouva> My google fu is quite good tyvm
<justmeh> ahaha gl
<HeKToN> oldschool PC :)
<justmeh> i've not attacked one of those yet
<justmeh> by dual i mean of course cpu + dedicated
<Jouva> It lead me to compiz, but compiz is being annoying and won't let me set or change anything
<justmeh> !google-fu
<Jouva> Like nothing. No clicks do anything
<justmeh> lol
<HeKToN> justmeh why did you say gl to me
<HeKToN> is it that bad
<HeKToN> ? :D
<Artemis3> HeKToN, the A6 seems to be a cpu with gpu inside from amd, i am not sure of the state of driver with that radeon
<HeKToN> ah
<moon`> Is there a way to block all PM's in xchat?
<HeKToN> this sound disappointing
<HeKToN> sound*
<Artemis3> HeKToN, you could always try a light desktop instead
<HeKToN> do you mean e17 stuff
<Artemis3> HeKToN, that would be a bit too advanced, i suggest you try LXDE
<HeKToN> I will thank you a lot and again all of the desktop effects are perfect
<Artemis3> HeKToN, and i do use e17
<HeKToN> it`s just the firefox particulary slow
<HeKToN> yeah I tried it before looks good
<HeKToN> :)
<Noskcaj> HeKToN, join #xubuntu or #lubuntu
<Artemis3> the thing is e17 software rendering is top notch, you can use compositing with, or without opengl, you can also disable compositing.
<HeKToN> artemis it`s weird as e17 works much better on my pc
<HeKToN> anyway thanks for the help guys
<HeKToN> talk to you later
<Artemis3> HeKToN, it is not weird, as i said, its one of the best
<amitg> any help with wifi guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<amitg> ubuntu doesn't detect any wifi
<amitg> the drivers aren't getting loaded
<amitg> what should I do>
<amitg> ?
<aggiebill> amitg: get a really long ethernet cable - j/k
<amitg> I have it!
<amitg> Using that only :D
<amitg> But i need the dayum wifi
<franco> if i install xfce (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop), can i uninstall it (and all the dependencies) with "sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop" followed by sudo apt-get autoremove? Or is there more to it?
<iMart1n_iOS> Hi :), i have a problem for
<iMart1n_iOS> Oops,2sec
<psychopathic> Do you guys use your cloud ?
<iMart1n_iOS> Hi :), i have a problem for you guys, how would you encrypt a string, or just get an other representation of a string, like hexadecimam, just using shell script basics (echo, sed,...) but without printf, xxd or openssl. I need it to have a clean version of the string ( no special chars...)
<psychopathic> Anyone here want to see my shellcode ? I can calculate a instant with a bash shell.
<psychopathic>  https://one.ubuntu.com/files/shareoffer/70b695cc-0ea9-44e9-bb2a-f7ddabc697bc/
<Abhijit> iMart1n_iOS, this is not the right place. go to stackoverflow
<iMart1n_iOS> Okay
<Abhijit> iMart1n_iOS, you will surely get a very good respnosnse there. also read faq on how to write a good question before posting. (if you are new i.e.)
<WeThePeople> need help with dante
<IdleOne> psybnc: 5 minutes ago you asked me to remove a quiet that was placed on you for the exact same random non ubuntu related stuff you are doing now.
<IdleOne> psychopathic:  5 minutes ago you asked me to remove a quiet that was placed on you for the exact same random non ubuntu related stuff you are doing now.
<IdleOne> sorry psybnc
<tux-world>  hi all. my squirrelmail mail server is subject limitted in 24 character :(
<WeThePeople> how do i check to see if dante is running
<psychopathic> It is ubuntu one
<Abhijit> WeThePeople, whats dante?
<WeThePeople> abhijit, a socks4-5 program
<IdleOne> psychopathic: This is a support channel, not a chat channel. If you want to chat and show off code try #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps #ubuntuone since it is ubuntuone related.
<psychopathic> IdleOne, I just want people to see what they can do with ubuntu
<psychopathic> ok
<psychopathic> very well then
<Abhijit> WeThePeople, try ps -e | grep dante
<Abhijit> Psychoholic, you can write a good blog post on this on your own blog. or write to many open source magazines or blogs e.g. omgubuntu or fullcirclemagazine
<WeThePeople> abhijit, no output
<Abhijit> psychopathic, ^^
<Abhijit> WeThePeople, then either is not running or its name is not dante
<scoopex> it´s unbelievable - i have the problem that i cannot browse my the windows shares of my network and this seems to be a problem for years. searching for "can not retrieve share list from server" provides hundreds of unsolved issues: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=can+not+retrieve+share+list+from+server
<genius> anyone tell me how
<genius> i can build source code of citadel on ubuntu
<poz> hello, i require assistance with turning the screen brightness in ubuntu 12.04
<poz> ?
<poz> can someone help me?
<poz> please and thank you
<poz> hello, i require assistance with turning the screen brightness in ubuntu 12.04
<melvincv> I'm on F17. gnome-shell hangs every now and then. I noticed these messages in the system log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1478121/
<aeon-ltd> poz: i think that would vary per laptop
<poz> there are no settings?
<poz> mine was fine an hour ago
<poz> now it is sooo dim
<poz> i have a brightness button on my laptop keybored but it does not work
<OerHeks> genius why build citadel when it is in the repos ?
<Muphrid> poz: what laptop
<poz> umm it is an hp
<poz> one sec
<poz> hp pavillion
<poz> hp pavillion dv7
<poz> i think i might know why
<poz> i took out the battery becuase it does not work and its heavy
<bazhang> !enter | poz
<ubottu> poz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<poz> lol
<poz> sorry
<cub> !notrolling | bazhang
<bazhang> cub  don't do that
<cub> poz how long has your brightness thingy not worked
<poz> since i just turned it on, about 30 mins or so now
<cub> has it worked before that?
<poz> yes
<cub> hmm
<cub> you could try unplugging it, taking the battery out, giving it like 30 seconds, put it all back together and try again
<cub> see if leaving the battery in helps at all
<OerHeks> poz brightness is somehowe connected with your battery, place it back and see if it works
<SaidKLE> mine works sometimes and not others, usually depending on if I boot is plugged in or not.
<obx> if you guys really want to help out the world help out these two disabled dudes please read and share http://igg.me/p/293180/x/1992300
<poz> but i am all cozy in bed and the battery is in the other room
<cub> poz, try restarting it by removing the power, leaving the power off for 30 seconds, plug back in, see if this helps
<cub> question, poz, you don't mean the on-screen brightness display do you?
<aeon-ltd> poz: if ubuntu works anything like windows, there are 2 profiles one for mains only and the other for battery. find it. change it.
<poz> yeah
<cub> because i have a HP pavillion and when using Linux without the HP software, it did not show the brightness display but it did work
<poz> "if ubuntu works like windowns" - I thought this was a ubuntu support channel
<poz> :P
<cub> poz he is right, check under System > Preference > Power Management
<poz> okay I will try cub
<aeon-ltd> things do bridge.
<cub> :)
<luchao> hello
<cub> hello
<poz> no settigns that I can find
<Muphrid> hi
<poz> brb thought, puttign plug
<poz> pulling
<luchao> 你好
<bazhang> !cn | luchao
<ubottu> luchao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<luchao> hi
<luchao> what s your name
<bazhang> luchao, this is ubuntu support, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<poz_> cub, worked. thanks a million!
<cub> yw poz :)
<luchao> bye
<ammini> Hi there! I'm downloading Ubuntu 12.10 to install my wife's laptop. I hope I'd use Gnome3 in that rather than Unity.
<bazhang> ammini, unity is a shell for gnome 3, perhaps you mean gnome-shell
<bazhang> !notunity | ammini
<ubottu> ammini: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Noskcaj> ammini, that's not a question but you need to install gnome 3 afterwards
<bazhang> Noskcaj, thats not correct
<Noskcaj> bazhang, oops
<ammini> bazhang: Noskcaj: Ok. I should have worded my question better. I'd install gnome-shell and tweak it.
<bazhang> ammini, then install tweak tool and go to the gnome extensions site if you wish further customizations
<ammini> So, if what I understand is right, gnome-shell would take precedence over unity shell, if both are installed in parallel?
<embed-ns> ammini, no, you select it at logon time.
 * ammini is a Fedora user.
<bazhang> ammini, depends what you select at login window
<bazhang> ammini, you can have any number of shells, DE, etc, then select there, such as kde4 (kubuntu) xfce4 (xubuntu) etc
<ammini> bazhang: Thanks. I appreciate the info.
 * ammini goes to try unetbootin in Fedora to make a bootable USB Ubuntu media.
<embed-ns> they should make unity an option rather than default, its a real p.o.s.
<drthodt> lol
<drthodt> unity is ass
<vtec_> i h8 this too lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> what's best ? virtualbox or qemu ?
<aLeSD_> or are the same ?
<embed-ns> I've had lots of success with virtualbox, use it daily for work.
<bazhang> aLeSD_, there is no best. choose whichever suits you
<Muphrid> aLeSD_: qemu has some networking bugs, it doesnt connect to the internet depending on the distro whereas virtualbox does
<aLeSD_> ok
<vtec_> in old ubuntu there was an option to check for hardware updates
<vtec_> there isn't one now in 12.10
<vtec_> how do i get my video drivers?
<Muphrid> vtec_: it is integrated in software-properties-gtk now
<Muphrid> they moved from jockey (additional drivers) to there
<thufir_> hello. I (again) installed 12.10 minimal onto older hardware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478160 but x keeps crashing.  Now, this seems to be due to trying to load gl, or something similar.  What can I install that's totally minimal, and will just give me a mouse?
<embed-ns> xfce is pretty minimal
<bazhang> thufir_, lubuntu would be ver minimal
<bazhang> thufir_, there is nothing with "just a mouse"
<bazhang> !lubuntu | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<vtec_> i found it Muphrid  :) thankyou very much
<Muphrid> yw
<thufir_> bazhang: hard to browse, but I'll try that.  after installing the lubuntu package I can enter "startx"?
<bazhang> thufir_, the package is lubuntu-desktop , it will install a dm so no need for startx
<Muphrid> thufir_: i think you can just reboot and it will open the lxdm login screen
<dowdyph0> bB!!
<thufir_> Muphrid: I'm installing some other packages, so have a few minutes.  can I configure things so that it boots to text mode automatically?
<lotuspsychje> i have this weird colours on some bootup: http://postimage.org/image/7gyglohct/  but when i reboot few times it vanishes..what could cause this?
<thufir_> only I've had problems with this old SiS video card, x crashes quite easily on it for 12.10.
<Muphrid> thufir_: just remove lxdm then
<Muphrid> after installing it
<thufir_> Muphrid: ok. thanks.
<aLeSD_> Muphrid, bazhang: does virtualbox use kvm ?
<Muphrid> aLeSD_: no, only qemu
<aLeSD_> mmm ... Muphrid so. the performances ?
<thufir_> lynx cannot seem to load https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu for what it's worth.
<drthodt> wheres cubuntu
<Muphrid> aLeSD_: I dont see any difference in performance in the guest to be honest, but virtualbox makes the host slower
<aLeSD_> ok
<bazhang> drthodt, whats that
<thufir_> Muphrid: I'm reading wikipedia, and it compares lubuntu to xubuntu, but xubuntu caused all sorts of crashes.  also, how does lubuntu differ from lxde?
<Muphrid> thufir_: lubuntu is a distribution which uses lxde as a desktop, xubuntu uses xfce, where did you read it?
<bazhang> thufir_, lubuntu = lxde +openbox
<embed-ns> Muphrid, the host performance is not bad at all as long as the vm's allocated memory is tweaked to be as low as possible.
<bazhang> thufir_, xubuntu is NOT significantly lighter than gnome
<bazhang> thufir_, Kubuntu  = Kde4    Lubuntu Lxde etc
<Muphrid> embed-ns: I have 2gb memory and always put 768mb on both of them, that was from personal experience only. I believe the dkms module makes it like that
<thufir_> bazhang: aha, thanks.   is there a "rollback" for apt, so that I can mark a point, install some stuff, then roll back if it doesn't do what what I want.  or do I have to remove each package manually?
<Muphrid> thufir_: unfortunately no
<thufir_> ok, so lubuntu is just shorthand for lxde.
<embed-ns> Muphrid, yeah, I experienced same with my last box. But my current box has 6gb, I run a winxp with 1.5gb allocated to it and it runs very smoothly.
<bazhang> thufir_, you want to make a disk image on 12.10? there is a utility in the app Disks for that
<Muphrid> thufir_: Conary is the only Linux package system which supports rollbacks afaik
<thufir_> oh, disk image is for rollbacks?
<Muphrid> embed-ns: interesting, so qemu plays betters on more modest hardware
<bazhang> thufir_,  in which case your "rollback" would be going to that disk image and starting from that
<bazhang> perhaps you mean removing lubuntu/kubuntu/whatever
<embed-ns> muphrid, yes, that has been my experience. Had to go with qemu for stability and performance before, but with current system have no problems at all. And I run a vm 8 hours a day 5 days a week for work. No issues with sufficent ram.
<thufir_> thanks.
<Muphrid> Got it.
<Motoservo> Arg. After a full day and half of trying to get Ubuntu on a stick for a Mac Dual Boot I finally got it on a bootable CDR. Waited a few hours while it installed and then it spit out the CDR, said it was going to reboot (but didn't actually reboot--just sort of hung after that message), and so I force shut it down. Rebooted with the Option key and Mac OS X is my only option. The flash drive is showing as unreadable.
<Motoservo> Any suggestions?
<embed-ns> and virtualbox's seamless mode is so seamless, you forget where your apps are actually coming from :)
<thufir_> Motoservo: just for my own edification, how did you get it on a bootable cd?
<Motoservo> Using the Mac OS X Disk Utility.
<crazybrain> How to create new user through shell?
<Motoservo> That was a hassle, my drive doesn't work but after many hours wasted trying other solutions I drove to a friend's.
<helmut_> hi
<crazybrain> guys???
<Muphrid> crazybrain: adduser user
<embed-ns> sudo adduser user
<cub> how to change command sudo to "superdoodoo"
<Muphrid> cub: make an alias in the bash config
<cub> wheres that
<Muphrid> "changing" it is risky
<Muphrid> i think it is .bashrc in homefolder
<embed-ns> heh
<crazybrain> actually due to wrong settings of Compiz my whole desktop is blank
<embed-ns> better off creating a script that calls sudo :)
<crazybrain> I mean nothing is coming on the screen
<crazybrain> No unity no upper toolbar
<Muphrid> crazybrain: perhaps you could log into gnome fallback if lightdm works
<crazybrain> what should i do to retain back the previous settings?
<vtec_> Muphrid, i dled my video card
<vtec_> but i think i may have dled the wrong one
<vtec_> O have
<vtec_> I have
<thufir_> would openbox be less intensive then lubunt?
<thufir_> Motoservo: addusr
<Muphrid> thufir_: yes, lxde is a frontend to openbox
<crazybrain> should i create new user???
<thufir_> crazybrain: addusr
<Muphrid> it adds a desktop on top of it
<daftykins> crazybrain: "unity --reset" though this changes your settings
<daftykins> oops unity-reset
<thufir_> Muphrid: thx
<crazybrain> How can i do it Muphrid?
<sameric> what's the furthest release that's still supported?
<thufir_> crazybrain: why do you want a new user? never hurts to add one, but why?
<sameric> ubuntu, that is
<Muphrid> crazybrain: i didnt know of this unity --reset parameter, did you try it?
<Muphrid> sameric: 11.10
<Muphrid> will die in march or april
<crazybrain> NOPE
<Muphrid> or, i think 10.04 will meet the end at the same time
<crazybrain> i messed something in Compiz Manager
<Muphrid> crazybrain: does lightdm work when you reboot?
<crazybrain> i am using 12.10 btw
<sameric> interesting
<crazybrain> Muphrid: what is lightdm?
<Muphrid> crazybrain: the login manager
<sameric> I'm using 12.04 and like it on my desktop for the most part but was just curious as I figured I could have gnome 2 with the same functionality if I wanted from previous releases, and when a new release comes out, burn the iso and test it, which brings me to my next question...
<vtec_> Muphrid, http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7322/screenshotfrom201212300.png
<vtec_> I have the wrong one on don't I
<crazybrain> Muphrid: i do get login window though
<Motoservo> thufir_: How can addusr help me here?
<vtec_> Ultimately I'm just trying to remove the choppiness of my gfx
<thufir_> Motoservo: Pardon, had you mixed up with crazy
<sameric> is there really any difference in upgrading/trying the iso and then installing?
<Motoservo> ah
<bazhang> sameric, for the "classic" look install gnome-panel
<Muphrid> vtec_: thought you were using sis? or was it thufir_
<Muphrid> im confused lol
<thufir_> I'm on SiS video card.  sux.
<Muphrid> vtec_: what is your problem again? i got lost with so many people asking
<sameric> how is gnome3 compared to classic and unity?
<bazhang> sameric, you mean a fresh install vs. a net upgrade?
<sameric> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> sameric, its all gnome3. just different shells
<crazybrain> How can i reset my Compiz Manager?
<bazhang> sameric, perhaps you mean gnome-shell as opposed to the unity shell
<bazhang> crazybrain, compiz --replace does not work ?
<sameric> on that question, yeah
<grendal-prime> hey im still having the worst time with this ntp
<thufir_> aptitude install lubuntu-core will give me basics?
<bazhang> thufir_, is that a package?
<sameric> brb
<thufir_> bazhang: yes.
<vtec_> Muphrid, may i PM you about it
<crazybrain> bazhang: that's command not found
<thufir_> bazhang: I'm not sure which lubuntu to install. there's no plain lubuntu
<Muphrid> vtec_: ok
<bazhang> thufir_, perhaps ask in the #lubuntu channel, I am not sure sorry
<bazhang> thufir_, its lubuntu-desktop
<alexhairyman> goodnight
<thufir_> bazhang: thx
<Muphrid> crazybrain: you may want to try this, but read the instructions carefully: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<grendal-prime> my clock drifts about 30 min a day. now ntpq --peers shows it can get to servers listed..but it seems as though ntpd is just not adjusting the clock
<thufir_> LOL.  867 packages to install lubuntu-desktop.
<thufir_> grendal-prime: battery?
<grendal-prime> its a vm, host is keeping time just fine
<grendal-prime> the vm is pointing to servers outside the system.
<bekks> grendal-prime: stop ntpd, run ntpdate, start ntpd - and your time will be in sync.
<grendal-prime> ya for about a day
<grendal-prime> then it will be off 30 min in 24 hours
<bekks> Then run the above commands again.
<grendal-prime> ive tried that..its like ntpd cant adjust the clock, it can see the servers thats not a problem.
<embed-ns> grendal-prime, if you set the clock in the vm yourself, and turn off the ntp, does it keep time properly?
<bekks> The problem with ntpd is, that it adjusts time pretty slowly.
<dax> grendal-prime: which VM?
<sameric> back
<grendal-prime> kvm
<sameric> but yes, I was wondering about the difference between a fresh install vs and upgrade?
<grendal-prime> embed-ns, umm thats a good question.  I think no cause ..well i setup ntp for some reason...i would assume it was cause it wasnt keeping time.
<memand> Hey guys, I have bumble bee installed and was wondering if it is possible to make the flashplayer in firefox run with the optirun command?
<daftykins> sameric: well naturally, a clean install would likely work better as it wouldn't have a user's 'used' configuration left
<memand> *bumblebee
<crazybrain> Muphrid: it's throwing the error:
<crazybrain> WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set,setting it to :0
<crazybrain> ERROR:the reset option is now deprecated
<embed-ns> grendal-prime, what I'm wondering is, is it the ntp thats the issue, or the actual clock itself. I'd try setting it by hand, leave it for 24 hours without ntp, and see if its lost time.
<embed-ns> grendal-prime, if it hasn't lost time then focus on ntp as your issue, if it has, focus on the clock itself.
<sameric> ok
<grendal-prime> ya i would think that it will just use the clock that is available via the host
<bekks> embed-ns: grendal-prime: the problem is that virtualization does not garantuee a static RTC signal.
<embed-ns> grendal-prime, it should yes.
<embed-ns> bekks, yep, vt emulation is still iffy for some things.
<grendal-prime> bekks,   here is what is confusing.  the clock should be adjusted by ntp after it makes its query to the servers.
<bekks> embed-ns: Whats "vt emulation"?
<embed-ns> bekks, Intel VT or AMD-V
<grendal-prime> im not pointing them to the host im pointing them to ntp servers outside the system and it can see them.
<bekks> grendal-prime: As I said, ntpd adjusts time slowly, while ntpdate sets the time even if it is off for a large amount.
<grendal-prime> bekks, i know this.  I have done what you suggested several times.  that is not the fix
<grendal-prime> not for this anyway
<bekks> embed-ns: the RTC issue has nothing to do with "vt emulation", since in virtualization, nothing is emulated but virtualized.
<crazybrain> Muphrid: what should i do now?
<bekks> grendal-prime: There is no static fix to be run once. The fix is to run ntpdate in shorter intervals than 24 hours.
<grendal-prime> that is a really shitty way do resolve that
<grendal-prime> there is not drift calculated..
<Muphrid> crazybrain: well, like has been said before, you can install gnome-panel and enter the fallback session through the login manager, or you can add a user and log in from that user, or you could purge compiz and its config files
<grendal-prime> and your hammering the ntp server at a specific time..imagine if everyone used that method.
<bekks> grendal-prime: There is no other way, since, in a vm, you such an unstable time source, it gets off faster than ntpd can adjust it.
<bekks> *you have
<crazybrain> Muphrid: which method is better according to you?
<bekks> grendal-prime: You could set up your own ntp server on you host to avoid hammering foreign servers.
<grendal-prime> ya..i dont think this is the way to fix this.
<Muphrid> crazybrain: install gnome-panel and log into it from the login manager
<bekks> grendal-prime: Then find another solution. :)
<Muphrid> at least you have a gui to do the rest
<grendal-prime> other hosts are not experinceing this problem
<grendal-prime> sorry guests on that host that is
<bekks> grendal-prime: It is a VM problem, not a host problem.
<wupeng> hi all
<crazybrain> hey wupeng
<wupeng> i have removed ruby1.8 and ruby-rvm but apt still lists ruby1.8 ruby1.91 and rvm as installed?? what should i do to update apt
<mdjsjdqe> hello
<crazybrain> are you Chinese?
<wupeng> Yes
<wupeng> i am
<andrew> hey i have a question
<crazybrain> Muphrid: i am adding a new user
<Muphrid> wupeng: did you try sudo apt-get autoremove
<mdjsjdqe> yes
<mdjsjdqe> remove what
<crazybrain> Muphrid: tell me how to do it through root shell prompt
<thufir_> wupeng: use rvm
<b3nj> help me
<sameric> andrew, not sure if I can help but what is your question?
<Guest39661> is ubuntu studio supported anymore?
<Muphrid> crazybrain: i think it is 'adduser newuser' then you 'su newuser' to log into it
<thufir_> wupeng: remove all system ruby (using apt).  it's just trouble.  join #rvm
<mdjsjdqe> ruby
<wupeng> thufir i tried to remove them but they wont go
<b3nj> when i insert blank dvd-r disc ubuntu says unable to mount blank dvd+r disc, location is already mounted
<bekks> Muphrid: crazybrain: su - newuser to use the environment of the new user too.
<thufir_> wupeng: pastebin results.
<thufir_> mdjsjdqe: ruby..?
<b3nj> when i insert blank dvd-r disc ubuntu says unable to mount blank dvd+r disc, location is already mounted
<crazybrain> Muphrid: it's prompting:     groupadd:cannot lock /etc/group;try again later
<Muphrid> crazybrain: use with sudo
<Muphrid> sudo adduser newuser
<defekt> b3nj: what is df showing?
<thufir_> wupeng: ?are you able to remove ruby now?
<crazybrain> Muphrid: same error
<Muphrid> crazybrain: sec
<b3nj> defekt: as if the disc wasn't inserted
<Muphrid> crazybrain: add the group at the end of the line ie "sudo adduser newuser admin"
<wupeng> i don know how to remove them all some error pop up
<b3nj> when i insert blank dvd-r disc ubuntu says unable to mount blank dvd+r disc, location is already mounted
<bekks> b3nj: A blank medium cannot be mounted.
<defekt> b3nj: I mean open a console/terminal and type "df -h" and see if you see any mounted devices with a cdrom name/path
<thufir_> wupeng: type this into your console "aptitude remove ruby | pastebinit" and write back what happens.  you may need to first "apt-get install pastebinit"
<b3nj> defekt:  i do not see them
<bekks> b3nj: A blank medium cannot be mounted. The error message is just misleading.
<thufir_> wupeng: are you writing ruby scripts, or are you just using ruby for programming?
<GeekBlogTV> aliens are coming for us
<b3nj> bekks: what should i do?
<defekt> b3nj: what bekks said, a blank medium cannot be mounted, it needs to be formated
<b3nj> okay
<b3nj> thanks
<bekks> b3nj: Do not mount it. Use it for burning something onto it.
<b3nj> okay
<crazybrain> Muphrid: adduser:The user 'newuser' does not exist
<andrew_>  
<thufir_> crazybrain: use pastebin pls
<memand> Hey guys, I have bumblebee installed and was wondering if it is possible to make the flashplayer in firefox run with the optirun command?
<andrew_> is ubuntu studio supported anymore?
<crazybrain> dude how can i paste the prompts of the laptop
<Muphrid> LOL
<auronandace> !aptitude | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Muphrid> crazybrain: my mistake, its useradd not adduser
<crazybrain> i am trying to fix different computer
<bekks> !pastebinit | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> crazybrain: Like that ^^
<wupeng> i am using ruby for rails
<Muphrid> crazybrain: useradd newuser
<thufir_> !pastebinit | wupeng
<ubottu> wupeng: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<GeekBlogTV> the zeta reticulan aliens are here to get us and feed on our brains.
<crazybrain> Muphrid: useradd:cannot lock /etc/passwd;try again later
<bekks> crazybrain: Did you use sudo?
<andrew_> is ubuntu studio supported anymore can someone answer it please
<crazybrain> yeah bekks
<crazybrain> i did
<crazybrain> sudo useradd newuser
<GeekBlogTV> andrew_, no
<bekks> andrew_: Which version?
<andrew_> it's 12.04 lts but i can't get updates for it anymore
<bekks> andrew_: Dont believe him
<thufir_> wupeng: did you remove ruby?  pastebin results?
<bekks> andrew_: "cant get" means what exactly?
<wupeng> wait
<Muphrid> crazybrain: what if you add the password as a last parameter?
<bekks> andrew_: What happens when you run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Muphrid> sudo useradd newuser newpasswrd
<bekks> Muphrid: crazybrain: According to the man pages, you cant provide the password as a parameter.
<wupeng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478277/
<bekks> Muphrid: crazybrain: After creating the user, just use "passwd" to set the password.
<wupeng> some serious errors man
<crazybrain> bekks: thats the whole problem
<crazybrain> i am not able to create new user
<crazybrain> it throws me with the same old error everytime
<Muphrid> Mm
<Jordan_U> andrew_: The person who told you "no" was a troll and has been banned. Ubuntu Studio is definitely still supported.
<andrew_> it just hit the archives of ubuntu
<Muphrid> thats weird
<crazybrain> it's a gigantic pain in the ass
<andrew_> oh well i can't get updates on it
<bekks> crazybrain: What happens on "useradd mynewuser"?
<thufir_> wupeng: ok, looking
<bekks> Used with sudo.
<crazybrain> bekks: error: useradd:cannot lock /etc/passwd;try again later
<thufir_> wupeng: ok, err, don't use rvm from the package manager.  are those paste results from "apt-get remove ruby" OR "apt-get remove rvm"?  you want to do both using sudo.  so: "sudo remove ..." make sense.
<bekks> crazybrain: Pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a; uname -a; df -h; mount;" please.
<wupeng> i did apt-get remove ruby
<sameric> what's the most critical to backup in ubuntu?
<thufir_> wupeng: the problem with languages like ruby, java, etc is that the they change faster than the packages are maintained.  so, you have to install them outside the package manager if you're doing development.
<thufir_> wupeng: as root?
<bekks> sameric: There is no generic answer to your question.
<thufir_> wupeng: or sudo I mean.
<wupeng> yes
<thufir_> wupeng: one minute.
<sameric> ok, so whatever I feel is  important enough to backup basically
<thufir_> wupeng: pastebin results of "sudo purge remove rvm ruby"
<bekks> sameric: Everything you dont want to loose is important enough to backup.
<crazybrain> bekks: i cannot paste the output it coz i am using different computer!!
<wupeng> ok
<thufir_> wupeng: whoops.  "sudo purge rvm ruby"
<crazybrain> but it's showing some weird output
<bekks> crazybrain: Then write down that information. It isnt possible to help you without that information. Or just use pastebinit as I told you before.
<thufir_> I wonder whether this other computer crazybrain is on has internet access. perhaps it does not.
<EyesIsMine> ew pastebin
<sameric> well, I was wondering about the core of the system or what I might want to backup into the ubuntu one cloud or something, but whatever I feel is important makes sense
<Muphrid> crazybrain: if you want to make less effort, then I think it easier to download the iso again and reinstall the root partition if you have a separate home partition
<wupeng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478299/
<bekks> thufir_: What is the "purge" command doing...? I dont have it on noone of my buntus.
<crazybrain> thufir_: correct answer man
<b3nj> hi
<thufir_> bekks: purge is the same as remove, see man page.  it also removes config files.
<sameric> b3nj, hi
<bekks> thufir_: There is no "purge" on noone of my ubuntu installations. There is "apt-get purge".
<crazybrain> i will write it down
<b3nj> bekks, how do i format a blank disc if i do not know path to it?
<wupeng> ok i think it is ok now, ruby is gone
<Muphrid> purge wipes everything about that package except the files hidden in your home partition
<thufir_> crazybrain: you may have to re-install.  however, it should be real dead simple to add user.
<bekks> b3nj: You dont format it, you use a burning programm like k3b do burn data onto it.
<b3nj> bekks, what if i do not want to burn anything on it?
<thufir_> wupeng: woot.  ok, pastebin results.  now, to install ruby, join the #rvm channel.   do not install ruby with package manager, do not install rvm with package manager. there is only one, single way to install ruby for development purposes:
<Ben64> b3nj: if you don't want to put anything on it, why would you want to "format" it
<bekks> b3nj: Then you dont want to actually use it. You cannot use a blank medium in another way than burning stuff on it.
<wupeng> thank you thufir so much
<thufir_> bekks: I don't know what to say.  when I read man page for apt-get it has a section on purge...?
<thufir_> wupeng: np
<b3nj> bekks, i read that it is not mounted because it has no filesystem
<bekks> thufir_: Then "sudo purge" is totally wrong. "sudo apt-get purge" is what you meant.
<bekks> b3nj: I told you why it cannot be mounted. I told you twice already.
<Ben64> b3nj: it has nothing on it, theres nothing to mount :|
<bekks> b3nj: Burn something onto it, or you simply cannot use that medium in whatsoever manners.
<thufir_> bekks: you're right.
<b3nj> bekks, what if i create filesystem on the disc?
<thufir_> wupeng: how goes rvm?
<bekks> b3nj: Listen: You CANNOT create a filesystem on it without burning things on it. So burn things onto it if you are going to use that medium. You cannot create a "filesystem" on an empty disc.
<thufir_> b3nj: do you want to put a file today, a file tomorrow,etc?  or, do you want to fill it one go?  some discs you can read/write, some you wan write, but you can add to.  other types of discs you just get one shot to write them.
<wupeng> sudo apt-get --purge remove ruby-rvm
<wupeng> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/ruby-rvm /etc/rvmrc /etc/profile.d/rvm.sh
<wupeng> doing good
<thufir_> wupeng: :)
<wupeng> just installed rvm in the right way
<b3nj> thufir_, the disc is dvd+r
<wupeng> ubuntu really should drop their broken packages
<thufir_> wupeng: gl.  #rvm for rvm questions. or #ruby-lang
<bekks> b3nj: It doesnt matter. You have to burn things onto it.
<b3nj> bekks, how do i do that with terminal?
<thufir_> b3nj: I think that +r only gives you one shot.  so, you can only write to that disc once, then it's done.  bekks is asking what you're trying to accomplish.
<bekks> thufir_: Thats not true. dvd+r just tells you which dvd standard is used. You can burn multisession data on every standard.
 * thufir_ is wrong about lotsa stuff. sorry.
<bekks> b3nj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<Noskcaj> who killed #testdrive ?
<b3nj> okay, thanks, thufir_ and bekks
<crazybrain> bekks: herez the output http://codepad.org/M4IuMcp5
<C1RiON> ok so here's the deal
<KsM> bekks: there is a space in uname -a and lsb_release -a
<bekks> KsM: I know.
<KsM> lsb_release-a:command not found
<KsM> uname-a:command not found
<bekks> crazybrain: "lsb_release -a; uname -a; df -h;"
<bekks> crazybrain: Please not the whitespaces.
<KsM> er, meant crazybrain
<C1RiON> installed ubuntu 12.10, run updates, sudden mega bugs causing everything to be slow/buggy, firefox screws up big time, try fix it, find complaints about buggy 12.10, remove ubuntu in rage, feelsbadman
<crazybrain1> bekks: did you got that?
<C1RiON> installed manjaro (arch fork) now, but i miss my ubuntu
<thufir_> crazybrain1: weren't you trying to adduser?
<crazybrain1> i tried i got the error
<jman594> C1RiON: Dude, I've installed so many times. Some hardware works better than others. My T61 works for shit with Ubuntu, but great with Kubuntu. I have a dv7 that works awesome with Ubuntu...
<crazybrain1> i tried several times
<bekks> crazybrain1: Please run the commands as I gave them to you. Note the whitespaces.
<crazybrain1> but the same shitty errors
<bekks> crazybrain1: "lsb_release-a" is not "lsb_release -" as I told you.
<bekks> crazybrain1: "lsb_release-a" is not "lsb_release -a" as I told you.
<bekks> So please use the commands as I gave them to you.
<crazybrain1> then what is it?
<C1RiON> jman594 yeah but that doesn't make sense, I mean ubuntu should just work
<crazybrain1> they both are same man
<C1RiON> i have common hardware, nothing special
<C1RiON> and still it bugs up
<bekks> crazybrain1: They are not. Notice the " " between "e" and "-a". You typed "lsb_release-a". I told you to type "lsb_release -a".
<bekks> crazybrain1: So please use the commands as I typed them for you.
<thufir_> 34 minutes left to installing lubuntu-desktop.  assuming it fails again, is there another option which is less "intensive" and easier on old hardware? SiS built-in graphics card which works fine in 12.04 but 12.10 seems to want to run fancy graphics on.
<Muphrid> thufir_: sudo apt-get install openbox
<jman594> C1RiON: such is linux life. My problem with Ubuntu on the T61 (Thinkpad) is that every time I try to envoke the "start" menu, it locks up. No issues on the dv7
<Muphrid> that is a 2mb download if u have xorg
<Muphrid> but a little hard to use in default config
<thufir_> Muphrid: lol, where were you an hour and half ago. ok.  to switch to openbox from the terminal, what's involved in that pls?
<crazybrain1> bekks:  i am not getting it
<jman594> C1RiON: also, 12.10 is buggy as hell. I'd use 12.04LTS if I were you
<Muphrid> you make a .xinitrc
<Muphrid> i dont remember the syntax of it atm
<bekks> crazybrain1: "lsb_release-a" -- thats your version.
<bekks> crazybrain1: "lsb_release -a" -- thats my version.
<bekks> Do you see the difference now?
<thufir_> Muphrid: np.  I'm hoping and praying that it will just automagically work now.
<Noskcaj> what happened to #testdrive
<crazybrain1> I am using lsb_release-a;uname-a;df-h;mount;
<C1RiON> jman594 that makes more sense
<Muphrid> thufir_: make a .xinitrc and type "exec openbox" in it
<C1RiON> hardware shouldn't be a problem
<Muphrid> then startx
<bekks> crazybrain1: And you have to use: lsb_release -a; uname -a; df -h; mount
<thufir_> crazybrain1: hang in there man,but listen to directions.
<bekks> crazybrain1: You omitted the whitespaces.
<C1RiON> fedora, arch, debian all run on my box, ubuntu 12.04 as well, but 12.10 screws up
<Muphrid> after you installed it of course
<crazybrain1> bekks: whitespaces?
<bekks> crazybrain1: Yes. Those spaces between words.
<HeKToN> guys I have a problem with skype sounds
<HeKToN> it`s cracking
<HeKToN> anyone has the same issue
<bekks> crazybrain1: Otherwiseyouwontseewherewordsendandnewwordstart.
<thufir_> Muphrid: when you make a .xinitrc, is that where you tell it what graphics "level"?  can you set that manually perhaps?
<Muphrid> thufir_: what do you mean level
<crazybrain1> got it man
<thufir_> Muphrid: like, GL, stuff like that.
<Muphrid> it basically means "i want to execute these commands when i run startx"
<thufir_> ok, and there's no magic way to disable OpenGL (which I think 12.10 wants to run on this hardware, wheras 12.04 was fine not doing so.)
<Muphrid> thufir_: openbox does not use it
<Mongolski> hej
<thufir_> Muphrid: good. thanks.
<thufir_> HeKToN: I find skype fine.  when I'm downloading stuff, then the sound will be affected.
<thufir_> or maybe effected? hmm.
<C1RiON> lol
<C1RiON> jakub invasion
<HeKToN> thufir my one is almost always cracked
<thufir_> HeKToN: if laptop, try somewhere else?  what does skype test say?  call 123 or something.  maybe it's your connection...all I can offer is "works for me."
<crazybrain1> bekks: http://codepad.org/C1LOQEKv
<crazybrain1> complete output
 * thufir_ cheers crazybrain1
<crazybrain1> what happened?
<goddard> life
<goddard> thats what happened
<crazybrain1> stop busting my balls and tell me the solution
<memand> Does anyone in here know of a way to make flash player run with a prepended command such as optirun every time it gets called?
<goddard> memand: no i use google chrome
<thufir_> crazybrain1: are trying to adduser?
<memand> goddard: Chrome uses flash too?
<C1RiON> !google flashplayer prepended command ubuntu
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<crazybrain1> yeah i are trying to adduser thufir_
<thufir_> crazybrain1: can you pastebin results of your pastebin command?  **including** what you type in?
<crazybrain1> bekks: ??
<goddard> memand: google chrome uses a built in version of flash
<goddard> so no need to fiddle with installing it
<goddard> bam! it just works
<thufir_> crazybrain1: "sudo adduser <new_user>", so:  sudo adduser fred            <--should work.  if not, weirdness.
<memand> goddard: Oh, that's nice :)
<crazybrain1> wait a sec
<crazybrain1> i am giving you the output
<thufir_> crazybrain1: Np.  I'm waiting 15minutes for this download anyhow :)
<thufir_> crazybrain1: you MUST include what you type as well.
<goddard> memand: ya i was a firefox lover then google announced that....I had to switch cause my nvidia card + adobe = hulk colored people on youtube
<memand> goddard: it made stuff green, or was it a metaphor for that it sucked?
<goddard> no it literally made all people's skin the color green
<goddard> it was the last release by adobe that supported linux
<goddard> people say they didn't do it on purpose but i know the truth.... they are out to get me
<memand> goddard: That is kind of a hilarious bug, the first 5 minutes i guess.
<crazybrain1> thufir_: http://codepad.org/0eRA3goN
<crazybrain1> bekks: where are you buddy?
<goddard> yeah it was cool until you start watching some chicks and you find yourself strangely attracted to reptiles.
<thufir_> crazybrain1: I have to type that in, few minutes pls.
<C1RiON> lol
<crazybrain1> bekks: ????
<memand> goddard: but my "problem" is that since I installed bumblebee I have been getting choppy performance on streaming stuff (because it uses the intell chip insted of the nvidia) and would like to use the nvidia chip just for flash content
<tux-world> in crontab : 1/0     *     * * *   root      ls> /home/alachiq/rrr.txt could not running for me,
<memand> goddard: what nvidia card do you have btw? I've never heard of that green skin thing before
<C1RiON> nvidia gtx1800 lizard edition
<thufir_> crazybrain1: I'm going to guess that the problem is that another user or something is using adduser, and so when you try to use you cannot, of course, simultaneously use it.  so, log out of all accounts and log back in.  else, reboot.  have you tried that yet?
<memand> lol
<crazybrain1> thufir_: i am using the Shell Root Prompt
<crazybrain1> it's root shell prompt thufir_
<thufir_> crazybrain1: yes, you are using the shell prompt.but it appears that another user, or the system, is using adduser (my guess).  so, reboot. haveyou tried thatyet?
<goddard> memand: 460m
<thufir_> crazybrain1: incidentally, if you're using the root shell, that's fine, in that case you don't needtouse sudo.
<thufir_> just to be sure who you are, there is a "whoami" command.
<crazybrain1> it;s root shell
<thufir_> crazybrain1: have you rebooted yet?
<selite> After I get the option to dual boot, and after I select Ubuntu I don't get the OS and I get a screen that says GRUB and there is stuff that I can type in there.
<selite> How do I fix this error.
<C1RiON> is there a way to hide join/leave messages
<crazybrain1> thufir_: wait a sec
<thufir_> C1RiON: in your IRC client.  in finch and pidgin, it's an addon.
<thufir_> crazybrain1: just so you know, I'm six minutes away from my download, so I might have to reboot myself.  I'll be back if so.
<crazybrain1> thufir_: i am using shell prompt through recovery mode
<thufir_> crazybrain1: why???
<b3nj> what is changing a partition's system id for?
<C1RiON> thurfir thanks!
<C1RiON> selite
<C1RiON> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075167&highlight=grub
<thufir_> crazybrain1: I'm going to guess that you can't adduser from recovery mode.
<crazybrain1> thufir_: shouldnt i?
<thufir_> I know that you can't add software from recover mode.  (it sucks)
<thufir_> well, why are you using recovery mode?
<b3nj> what changing a partition's system id is for?
<crazybrain1> wait a min
<selite> C1RiON: The thread does not apply to me, as I have no access to a CD or USB, the only thing that I have access to is my Win7 OS.
<b3nj> help
 * thufir_ cheers selite
<kelvinella> hi, whats the different between ubuntu restricted extras and xubuntu restricted extras?
<b3nj> thufir_, what changing a partition's system id is for?
<thufir_> b3nj: I wish I knew.  partitions confuse me.
<thufir_> that being said, what's the context, b3nj?
<selite> thufir_: Do I have to reinstall the OS now?
<C1RiON> selite no
<C1RiON> there are tons of ways to fix this
<selite> C1RiON: Mention a way.
<selite> selite: I am all ears.
<selite> C1RiON: Eyes, in this case. xD
<C1RiON> boot from livecd for example
<crazybrain1> thufir_: how can i log into root?
<thufir_> b3nj: can you explain your problem a bit?
<crazybrain1> its su root right?
<b3nj> thufir_, i am reading a linux book and there is a word about changing partition's system id
<thufir_> crazybrain1: you don't.  or, you can, but it's better not to.
<thufir_> crazybrain1: you rebooted?  if so, just try "sudo adduser fred"
<thufir_> crzybrain1: also, include output from "whoami" just to be clear what's going on, if htings fail.
<crazybrain1> thufir_: what should i write in room no?
<crazybrain1> it's working now man
<thufir_> b3nj: ohhh, well, without more context I can't say.  what I can offer is that I just select "use LVM" and that fixes my problems :)
<crazybrain1> thufir_: room no.?
<crazybrain1> thufir_: it first asked for full name
<thufir_> crazybrain1: awesome.  most of that is gibberish.  just press enter and it will skip it. sounds like you're all done.
<crazybrain1> thufir_: then room no.
<b3nj> thufir_, i just want to know what changing partition's system id is for
<thufir_> crazybrain1: just press enter. or, if you like, put somehting in there. it doesn't matter.
<thufir_> b3nj: google?  dunno, man. I will say again, LVM fixes most, if not all, partition woes.
<b3nj> thufir_, there is no problem
<thufir_> b3nj: pardon I can't offer more.
<DJJeff> being a microfail winblows user for many years I got so used to how windows mail and windows live mail work.... I find that evolution and thunderbird just dont quite work for me.... live mail and WINE dont get along do I just use a virtual machine for email?
<thufir_> crazybrain1: you done?  I'm about to reboot, mebbe
<crazybrain1> got it mannnnnnnnnnnn
<crazybrain1> thanks a lot
 * thufir_ cheers crazybrain1
<thufir_> of course, I have no idea why you wanted to adduser, but there you are :)
<crazybrain1> i did itttttttttttttt
<thufir_> DJJeff: out of curiosity, what's wrong with tbird?
<thufir_> crazybrain1: awesome :)  you needed to fix a group or privelege problem?
<DJJeff> its an ok client I cant seem to get it to sync all my hotmail folders
<DJJeff> and gmail folders
<crazybrain1> yeah
<DJJeff> and bring my emails from my windows 7 install over to tbird
<thufir_> DJJeff: ohhh. there's some weirdness there, I can give pointers if that helps.  however, maybe hotmail doesn't support pop3?
<crazybrain1> i want it to become the admin
<DJJeff> hotmail I think is propriet software
<DJJeff> heh I cant even finish that word cause I hate it so much
<thufir_> DJJeff: yeah, probably the don't want you using a client. hotmail I mean.  google lets you, as does aol.  there's some weirdness with google, of course.  it willdownload ten million messages if you let it.
<DJJeff> I may need to boot back into win7 to see what protocol it uses
<thufir_> crazybrain1: I don't know what you mean. you have access to sudo.  that's "admin" right there.
<thufir_> oh well.
<scoopex> it´s unbelievable - i have the problem that i cannot browse my the windows shares of my network and this seems to be a problem for years. searching for "can not retrieve share list from server" provides hundreds of unsolved issues: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=can+not+retrieve+share+list+from+server
<bekks> scoopex: Thats because of the massive design failures of SMB.
<thufir_> bekks: crazybrain was in rescue mode, that's why he couldn't adduser.  he got it.  LOL.
<bekks> thufir_: He had an read only filesystem, THAT was his problem.
<goddard> scoopex: what is so unbelievable...windows sucks and they are hard to work with
<scoopex> bekks: -vvv ? do you have details? how can i solve this? why does is work with wintendo?
<thufir_> ahhh.  rescue mode is read only?  tht's why I couldn't add packages with it, then.  oddly, rescue mode includes pidgin, whereas regular mode did not. oh well.
<bekks> scoopex: You cant solve it. And I dont care about windows, and how and why it works or not using windows :)
<bekks> thufir_: No. His filesystem was read-only.
<thufir_> what? hmmm, well, I'm confused now.  he said he was in rescue mode, then he rebooted and it was all fixed.  why or how was his system read only?
<DJJeff> thufir: I will give tbird another shot thanks for advice
<thufir_> DJJeff: wait one sec.
<scoopex> bekks: i also do not use windows....i'm currently creating a standad desktop for developers in my company....and they have to use out internal smb-ressources ...
<thufir_> DJJeff: the problem is that you have go into  all the folders and unselect the "google" directory, because it contains duplicates of all the other folders. if that makes sense...otherwise you're downloading everything twice.
<bekks> thufir_: We dont know, since I quit that ticket after explaining the difference between " " and "" for a long time. dmesg would have told us what happended.
<DJJeff> everytime I startup synaptic package manager.... I just fall in love with linux oh so much more
<thufir_> bekks: np.
<arvind_k> Hi, I am successfully running a daap server and can browse audio from it.  Are there any video players which can stream video from the daap server.
<C1RiON> i pissed my pants
<C1RiON> daap litterly means retard in my language
<DJJeff> im shocked google hasn't made a email client X_X
<matrixfox> literally
<thufir_> DJJeff: they did.  it's called "chrome" ;)   there are no ad's in tbird
<DJJeff> ya I have no interest in "chrome"
<ole_oz6oh> Hello friends. My Xchat works here but on an other computer i show only china all is made for danish  whats wrong
<DJJeff> lol
<arvind_k> C1RiON, it is a protocol.
<C1RiON> never knew that
<C1RiON> googling asap
<ole_oz6oh> can i make something in terminal ?
<C1RiON> mk
<C1RiON> or make
<scoopex> goddard: bekks : i also do not like windows...but without a proper smb networking it's hard to use ubuntu in my company...manual mounting works, but browsing is very important for us :-)
<C1RiON> arvind_k aaah, that's daap
<C1RiON> i read an article this week about a guy who got wireless streaming between ipod and raspberry pi working
<yinyang> i'm loving ubuntu :)
<thufir_> can you use that rasberry pi for media server?
<blackline> Hi guys. Are there anyone that could try to help me with my Dropbox on Ubuntu 12.10. I've installed the application and Daemon and linked a folder. The problem is that after each reboot Dropbox prompts that the Folder is Missing. I've been googling the issue and from what I see it might have something to do with the other HDD (internal) that the folder is located in. Maybe something I need to ad to fstab? Plz help me out.
<goddard> scoopex: why do you need windows?
<goddard> scoopex: if you need windows I am betting your doing it wrong and have a completely different problem
<C1RiON> thufir yes
<matrixfox> I need Windows for Internet Explore, test my website on all browsers
<C1RiON> matrixfox IE tab in FireFox?
<matrixfox> C1RiON: What about outdated versions?
<C1RiON> matrixfox w3
<matrixfox> wtf does that mean?
<thufir_> when I install all these packages for lubuntu, does the act of installing them perhaps configure X11 such that now it defaults to running openGL or other stuff that my hardware doesn't support?
<C1RiON> the w3 validator
<thufir_> matrixfox: there's software for that.
<C1RiON> validator.w3.org
<matrixfox> nvm
<goddard> matrixfox: I'm guessing your one of those guys that tries to support IE 6?
<kelvinella> hello
<C1RiON> so, favorite DE?
<thufir_> C1RiON: whatever doesn't crash X
<C1RiON> lol
<C1RiON> atm everything crashes X (on 12.10)
<thufir_> it's not just me? it's so frustrating.
<hillary> my winff application not working ubuntu 12.04
<snql> дарова пацаны пипец некий, кароче установил дрова по с сайта, вроде бы дрова заинсталил, видно на ускорении флеша, но все-равно окна двигаются рывками и нет регулировки оборотов
<snql> ати
<hillary> help me
<arvind_k> !ask | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arvind_k> !ru | snql
<ubottu> snql: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hillary> the message displayed is :hillary@hillary-ESPRIMO-Mobile:~$ winff
<hillary> [CRITICAL] os_bar_hide: assertion `OS_IS_BAR (bar)' failed
<hillary> (winff:5724): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<hillary> [CRITICAL] os_bar_set_parent: assertion `OS_IS_BAR (bar)' failed
<hillary> (winff:5724): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<hillary> (winff:5724): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<FloodBot1> hillary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvinella> hi
<arvind_k> hillary, see !paste
<C1RiON> the f was that all about
<thufir_> she's new.  it's ok.
<hillary> i dont understand please
<C1RiON> i meant the russian part
<kelvinella> is freenode down today?
<thufir_> hillary: only one line at a time please, for multiple lines, please use pastebinit
<hillary> when i launch winff i get errors
<thufir_> hillary: pls type "winff | pastebinit"
<thufir_> assuming that's hw you launch winff
<thufir_> is "exec openbox" the same as "openbox"?  I'm hoping and praying X won't crash this time.
<goddard> hillary: try Transmageddon
<Jordan_U> thufir_: hillary: "winff 2>&1 | pastebinit" (without the 2>&1 the error messages will probably not make it to pastebinit as they're going to be part of stderr).
<arvind_k> Hi, I am successfully running a daap server and can browse audio from it.  Are there any video players which can stream video from the daap server.
<l057c0d3r> how's everyone doing this fine night / morning
<hillary> it is launching but not converting
<hillary> when i press convert nothing happens and errors displayed.
<crazybrain> thufir_: kindly help me solving admin issues
<goddard> hillary: http://www.linuxrising.org/
<bekks> hillary: Just use ffmpeg - which is in the repos.
<goddard> bekks: yeah transmageddon is a front end for ffmpeg and it works good
<goddard> also in the repos
<matrixfox> lol
<goddard> matrixfox: finally read my message huh?
<matrixfox> what about it goddard?
<Muphrid> hillary: Arista is the most safe GUI converter, goddard: transmageddon is a frontend to gstreamer as is arista
<Guest> anyone here?
<C1RiON> no
<goddard> Muphrid: haha keep reading
<Guest> has anyone extensively used Ubuntu on a RMBP? Curious as to how Ubuntu deals with high dpi.
<bekks> goddard: 1.5k+ people are here. :)
<thufir_> Muphrid: openbox doesn't start.  lubunut crashes x.  openbox output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478433
<goddard> bekks: and only 4 people are talking :D
<Muphrid> thufir_: what is your .xinitrc?
<bekks> goddard: Thats wasnt the question ;)
<thufir_> Muphrid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478441
<Muphrid> thufir_: it should be only "exec openbox"
<thufir_> that doesn't do anything, exec openbox just brings me to a new tty login
<Muphrid> then the problem is your card doesnt not play nice with X
<thufir_> and yet it works fine under ubuntu 12.04 somehow.  how can I make it play nice?  there must a config.
<Muphrid> are you using 12.10?
<C1RiON> see, my problem exactly
<thufir_> yes. clean install.
<bekks> thufir_: Which hardware is it in detail?
 * thufir_ nods to C1RiON
<Muphrid> they use different versions of X, the 1.12 in quantal repos breaks many things
<thufir_> bekks:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478448
<thufir_> can I keep 12.10, but downgrade X perhaps?
<bekks> Ouch, thats a SiS hardware.
<bekks> thufir_: For downgrading, you have to use 12.04
<Muphrid> thufir_: yes through a ppa
<thufir_> yeah, but it's the same driver.  I went throught logs earlier with, perhaps, Muphrid. someone, and it's the same driver.
<bekks> Muphrid: No. You cant downgrade that easy.
<Muphrid> bekks: actually you can, I did it twice
<Muphrid> to install fglrx-legacy
<bekks> thufir_: I'd use 12.04 instead 12.10 - when having such problems.
<Jordan_U> thufir_: SiS drivers have always been terrible, though support for your particular hardware may have gotten worse in 12.10. I would recommend trying the VESA driver rather than the SiS driver.
<thufir_> bekks: for various reasons, I'd like to use 12.10
<thufir_> Jordan_U: ok, thanks.  how do I do that pls.
<moon`> hey what are some programs I can install that monitors incoming internet traffic, lets say I wanted to see if someone was trying to ddos me?
<ngomes> hello , i have my vps apache http://xx.xx.xx.xx/mediawiki and i want to make an alias to http://mydomain , what should i read to help me ?
<bekks> moon`: iptables and its logging functionality.
<Muphrid> moon`: snort does that aswell
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest> ok
<thufir_> Muphrid: I couldn't find fglrx-legacy in aptitude
<Guest> so Ubuntu basically goes to shit at Retina resolution
<moon`> Muphrid: what would you recommend between the two (no offense bekks )
<nashant> Hi guys. Any reason why I would have a perfectly fine samba transfer rate when copying, but when vlc tries to stream it won't buffer at anywhere near the same speed?
<gianni> !list
<C1RiON> .msg ubottu !bot
<bekks> !list > gianni
<ubottu> gianni, please see my private message
<C1RiON> everyone ignore that
<hillary> Thank you Transmageddon has done good to me. will purge winff
<Muphrid> moon`: snort is CLI based, iptables is the backend of ufw which is another backend for gufw, snort is more industry standard i'd say
<bekks> snort and iptables have nothing in common.
<Jordan_U> thufir_: Use this as an Xorg.conf http://paste.debian.net/220294/ (though it will probably not use the full resolution of your display with just this).
<moon`> Muphrid: what does CLI mean?
<bekks> snort is an intrusion detection system, while iptables is a packet filtering engine.
<Muphrid> command line interface
<Muphrid> true
<thufir_> Jordan_U: VESA video drivers show as installed in aptitude.
<moon`> bekks: so is there an advantage to having both?
<thufir_> how can I downgrade X to a previous version, pls?
<Muphrid> does wireshark do that aswell?
<Muphrid> thufir_: i only know of this ppa https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Jordan_U> thufir_: Yes, but they aren't used by default. VESA basically means using your BIOS's built in drivers, which are so terrible that nobody in their right mind would want to use them when native drivers are available. Except that the SiS native drivers are worse.
<bekks> moon`: both tools are designed for different purposes.
<somsip> moon`: Fail2Ban may be worth looking into also
<C1RiON> personally, i use wireshar or kismet to monitor my network
<Muphrid> bekks: I think Wireshark may be a tool he'd want
<Muphrid> in that case
<C1RiON> lol @ wireshar
<Guest> can I move the unity 'dock' to the bottom of the screen?
<somsip> Guest: no
<Guest> i thought linux was about choice?
<C1RiON> unity is a shell
<moon`> and what's the difference/advantages of wireshark?
<somsip> Guest: you can chose not to use Unity ;-) P:osition is hardcoded
<Guest> that sounds like oppression
<bekks> Muphrid: wireshark is designed for a totally different purpose :)
<Muphrid> moon`: basically, a nice graphical interface with monitoring bars
<somsip> Guest: clearly you've never been oppressed
<Muphrid> bekks: It is for networking monitoring
<C1RiON> @Guest no it's not, ubuntu comes with different flavours (lubuntu, kubuntu etc)
<C1RiON> so you have your own choise of DE
<Guest> i just want unity with the dock at the bottom, that's all
<thufir_> after I install the ppa at mkson96, this will allow downgrading X just through installing fglrx-legacy.  I don't need to remove or purge X?
<moon`> Muphrid: I want to get away from GUI's =/
<bekks> Muphrid: He'll be better of by just logging incoming connections using iptables.
<somsip> Guest: you are free to fork the Unity code and change the position to the bottom, but I assume it's more difficult that it sounds
<moon`> Muphrid: I need to start forcing myself to use CLI
<Muphrid> moon`: if thats your wish, then learn iptables
<MonkeyDust> Guest  do you have the skills to change linux code?
<Guest> doubtful
<C1RiON> btw, anyone here ever used manjaro or arch?
<Muphrid> only arch
<C1RiON> Muphrid whats your opinion?
<bekks> C1RiON: How is that related do an actual ubuntu support issue?
<thufir_> Jordan_U: see, but 12.04 uses the drivers fine.  so why would I need to switch drivers?  I don't follow your reasoning.  although I do take your point(s) about SiS driver quality.
<C1RiON> bekks it is not, however i'm running manjaro right now and thinking of comming back to ubuntu
<Muphrid> C1RiON: my wireless stopped working after their switch to systemd and then I put ubuntu back
<bekks> C1RiON: Then you might better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<C1RiON> @ bekks i'm sorry, i was not aware of that channel
<C1RiON> Muphrid thanks
<moon`> how do I run iptables (sorry for the base question)
<bekks> moon`: By invoking "iptables".
<thufir_> I'm using aptitude, not apt-get.  how do I add a ppa?  directly edit .sources?
<Guest> why does some closed source 'amazon mp3' thing ship with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> thufir_: There appears to have been a regression in the SiS driver that affects your hardware. In every machine that I've worked with that had SiS graphics the VESA driver was more stable anyway.
<bekks> moon`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<somsip> !aptitude | thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<moon`> thanks bekks
<pcuser> hello
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> !it > gianni
<ubottu> gianni, please see my private message
<pcuser> anyone know where to buy commercial support for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> thufir_: So there is a new bug, and rather than trying to revert to the old code that didn't have that particular bug but has many others (which would also be very difficult to do), I'm recommending that you switch to the VESA driver.
<thufir_> somsip: I thought aptitude was preffered now.  what happened?
<Jordan_U> pcuser: http://www.canonical.com/
<thufir_> Jordan_U: how do I switch drivers pls?  no web at the moment.
<somsip> thufir_: not sure to be honest. I was as much interested in the content of the factoid as seeing if it had anything relevant in it for you
<Jordan_U> thufir_: Use this as an Xorg.conf http://paste.debian.net/220294/ (though it will probably not use the full resolution of your display with just this).
<bekks> thufir_: aptitude had some major issues on multiarch, so you're better off using apt-get
<Jordan_U> thufir_: Goodnight and good luck.
<thufir_> bekks: but since I've installed a fair amount usint aptitude, isn't it a problem to now go back to apt-get?  argh.
<bekks> thufir_: No.
<thufir_> Jordan_U: thx.  np.
<thufir_> bekks: thx.
<Jordan_U> thufir_: You're welcome.
<thufir_> Jordan_U: wait. cna you send me the file?  web sux at the moment for me. can I wget that?
<thufir_> I cannot seem to get that file which Jordan pasted to debian.
<daftykins> thufir_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1478491/ that ok?
<ace_me> hi all.
<pollo> hi all!
<pollo> efibootmgr related issue
<ace_me> if I am copying the ssh private key to a new laptop from the old one and try to connect to the same server ... should it work ?
<ace_me> it looks no
<Jordan_U> thufir_: wget http://paste.debian.net/download/220294
<pollo> howw can I restore the "F2-Enter BIOS" option with efibootmgr?
<selite> How can I install KDE on Ubuntu?
<selite> Can someone please tell me?
<MonkeyDust> selite  you need the plasma packages
<selite> MonkeyDust: Tell me the magical sudo command.
<selite> MonkeyDust: xD
<MonkeyDust> selite  sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<thufir_> Jordan_U: got it, thx.
<Jordan_U> thufir_: You're welcome.
<ace_me> should I regenerate priv public key and install on server for a different computer ?
<thufir_> Jordan_U: pardon, what do I save that file as?  x.config?
<Guest97292> 192.168.1.7
<ace_me> I had copied my ssh key from old laptop and I tried to connect from the new one
<selite> MonkeyDust: There are some dependency issues.
<MonkeyDust> selite  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<selite> MonkeyDust: Again, it says that the packages have unmet dependicies.
<k1l> selite: you have PPAs activated?
<thufir_> xorg.conf goes in /etc/X11 ?
<MonkeyDust> selite  ok, odd, first try sudo apt-get -f install     <- f means fix
<elx> Guys how much time does it take for Unbootin to make an external HDD bootable. Im putting .iso of windows 8 which is around 2.5 GB and it is stuck at 24% copyng install.wim from the last 20 mins now... is it normal? is there some there way to see what is going under the hood?
<elx> btw MonkeyDust, dunno if u remember last night i managed to partition my hdd using gparted live usb thanks :)
<selite> MonkeyDust: I did, and after I try the same commands for installing, I still get that they have unmet dependicies.
<MonkeyDust> elx  "if everything else fails, join #ubuntu" :-)  glad you made it...
<ace_me> ace_me: waiting
<Ririshi> Hey! I've got a HP Mini 2133 and I'm trying to install the VIA drivers for the Chrome9 HC IGP it has on Lubuntu 12.10. I downloaded the tgz file and used tar and I'm trying to run vinstall, but I get an error. make.log tells me it's got an error 1 and then an error 2.. Help would be greatly appreciated.
<selite> Guys, tell me how to install KDE environment in the newest Ubuntu.
<selite> I just installed it brand new, and GNOME kinda ruins it for me.
<k1l> selite: do you have any PPA on?
<thufir_> ok, that was pretty cool.  I saved that xorg.conf file as jordan said, and ran "startx" where I got a message from gnome that it couldn't <something> and I clicked a box then exited.  what else can I try?  it's much closer with the VESA driver instead of SiS.
<selite> k1l: Sorry, I dont know what that is.
 * thufir_ goes to get logs.
<k1l> selite: show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" in a pastebin please
<ace_me> ace_me: hi
<aLeSD_> hi all
<k1l> thufir_: start the lightdm (or other startmanager) instead of using startx
<selite> k1l: Sure, there you go. http://pastebin.com/H8bxJed2
<aLeSD_> I just instaled ubuntu 12.04 server ... why it's used qemu to virtualize and not virtualbox ?
<bekks> aLeSD_: qemu doesnt virtualize at all, it is an emulator.
<k1l> selite: ok, that looks like you dont have a PPA on. (PPA is fpr 3rd party software which can cause problems)
<selite> k1l: Ok, so how do I fix it?
<aLeSD_> bekks ... what do you mean ?
<k1l> selite: can you show the whole output when typing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<aLeSD_> bekks: I wanto to install several virtual servers
<bekks> aLeSD_: virtualbox is a virtualization software, qemu isnt.
<aLeSD_> :)
<bekks> aLeSD_: I'd use virtualbox, and not qemu.
<aLeSD_> ok
<aLeSD_> bekks: what's the use of qemu ?
<bekks> aLeSD_: Emulation.
<Muphrid> aLeSD_: it emulates cpu instructions
<thufir_1> ok, lightdm worked. woot, I'm into a gui!  thank you, whoever reminded me of that.  I didn't think it would go.  ok, so with the new xorg.conf saying to use VESA drivers, lightdm now works.
<selite> k1l: Yes, just a second. That's a single command right?
<selite> xD
<Dayofswords> Can someone tell me how to use curl and wget right when the url has GET parts? I get this wierd thing when I try http://pastebin.com/hYw4ung1
<thufir_1> how can I set that up so that it works more seamlessly?
<k1l> selite: its one command but runs 2 commands in it
<k1l> thufir_1: in ubuntu the x enviroment gets started by lightdm. startx can cause other problems
<thufir_1> k1l: so.....if I reboot, then lightdm should automagically start the graphical environment?
<k1l> thufir_1: yes. if its a standard ubuntu
<thufir_1> ohhhh.  maybe part of the problem is just that I was running startx, rather than lightdm. hmm. ok, I'll reboot in a sec then :)
<thufir_1> wait, err, is there a config file I could check first to ensure it's lightdm that's being utilized?
<Ririshi> ):
<selite> k1l: It takes a while, whole lot of stuff is getting done. xD
<poq> Why I get these errors while updating lubuntu 12.04 during building my own image using Ubuntu Customzation Kit? http://paste.kde.org/633668/
<k1l> selite: yes, i gets the newest names and versions of the packages list and install the updates if there are any. so wait untill its done
<ace_me> ssh private key should run on any pc ?
<Muphrid> Ririshi: where did you download the driver from?
<D_Russ> can anyone please explain to me why i am not able to expand my ubuntu partition using gparted live. i have 660gb of free partitioned space that windows used to occupy and i would like to use it for ubuntu but the expand option is not allowed its only allowing me to shrink it.
<fefewgfw> Hi I have an issue when installin 12.04.01 from CD, the installer seems to be stuck at "Saving installed packages"
<genius> hi
<genius> friends
<D_Russ> hi
<fefewgfw> CPU load is really low
<genius> i was trying to install citadel on ubuntu
<genius> during installation i got a error for dependicies
<genius> for citadel
<fefewgfw> genius: what dependencies?
<fefewgfw> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/875343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875343 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Stuck at "Saving installed packages..." when using a custom /var" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<henrik1> hey any one know where i can find working nvidia drivers for 12.10?
<fefewgfw> this is still an issue? I want to install 12.04 without reformatting my partitions? how can I unstuck it?
<thufir_> Jordan_U: it works!!!!!!    three days on that, you found the solution!   thanks a million million.
<k1l> henrik1: in the ubuntu repos
<henrik1> tried both current and the tested ones
<henrik1> all result in falling back to vgta
<henrik1> vga
<henrik1> and no unity
<thufir_> should I bother reporting as bug that VESA driver should be used over SiS drivers?  or, will ubuntu just push that bug down to X11 folks?
<D_Russ> henriki1: you did try invidia website right?
<k1l> D_Russ: :/  that can cause some problems
<henrik1> yeah id like to  avoid that
<k1l> henrik1: have you looked which driver is tested for you card?
<D_Russ> im using nvidia drivers on 12.04
<D_Russ> no problems
<D_Russ> but i cant speak for 12.10
<k1l> henrik1: and if its a hybrid card?
<henrik1> wroked fine for me as well on 12.04
<k1l> D_Russ: just think about a kernel update
<fefewgfw> Anyone on the 'Stuck at "Saving installed packages"'-issue?
<selite> I grew a beard.
<D_Russ> k1l: im still having issues trying to expand my partition.. any ideas
<k1l> D_Russ: i dont know your partitions setup
<D_Russ> fefewgfw: try burning another disc, might be a bad disc
<D_Russ> can anyone please explain to me why i am not able to expand my ubuntu partition using gparted live. i have 660gb of free partitioned space that windows used to occupy and i would like to use it for ubuntu but the expand option is not allowed its only allowing me to shrink it.
<fefewgfw> D_Russ: Thanks, the image is fine, is the second burn I did and both checksums are all right
<fefewgfw> D_Russ: I suppose it is linked to bug #875343
<ubottu> bug 875343 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Stuck at "Saving installed packages..." when using a custom /var" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875343
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  first shrink the other partition to make space
<selite> k1l: Why is this command taking so long?
<k1l> selite: maybe its downloading the update or installing the updates.
<D_Russ> monkeydust: i am going to post a picture of gparted
<D_Russ> This what my gparted looks like. i am trying to use the 660gb space on the left for the 304gb space on the right.
<D_Russ> http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc42/jerseykat1/Screenshotfrom2012-12-30063057_zpse76b9030.png
<k1l> D_Russ: you need to delete the sda2 and first expand the extended partition (sda3) before you can expand the sda5
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  first comment: ntfs is for windows and has to be at least 20GB or so -- / needs only 10-15GB
<D_Russ> monkeydust: windows is delieted, i formated the partition it was on.
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  that is, if you should create a separate /home partition
<D_Russ> i want it all on the same partition
<C1RiON> why?
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  you have no data anywhere on that pc? if so, delete and start over
<MonkeyDust> delete all*
<D_Russ> monkeydust: i have a lot of data on it.
<MonkeyDust> ok
<D_Russ> and its configured perfectly for me would hate to start over
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<C1RiON> D_Russ wich partition do you not want to lose?
<D_Russ> ok
<crazybrain> thufir_: how to set privileges in new account
<D_Russ> c1rion: i want to add the 660gb partition to the 304gb partition
<k1l> D_Russ: i said above what your pproblem is
<D_Russ> i am going to try what k1l, suggested...hopefully that allows me to do what i want
<D_Russ> thank you k1l
<k1l> D_Russ: your ubuntu partition is inside a extended one.
<selite> k1l: Ok I did it, now what?
<D_Russ> ill be back.... hopefully not
<crazybrain> Can anyone tell me how to change privileges settings from the new account?
<k1l> selite: can you show the output?
<selite> k1l: http://pastebin.com/PR0wGTxL
<k1l> selite: first: why are you root?
<MonkeyDust> crazybrain  privileges? you mean sudo?
<k1l> selite: for most standard-users its safer to go with the sudo command.
<selite> k1l: I don't know. Oh ok.
<ikonia> selite: how did you become root ?
<crazybrain> MonkeyDust: i mean the user privileges
<selite> sudo -s
<ikonia> selite: oh, so you do know about sudo, great.
<selite> ikonia: sudo -s and then the password.
<MonkeyDust> crazybrain  to do what exactly?
<selite> ikonia: What's so wrong about being root unless you do some stupid commands?
<blami> selite: absolutely nothing
<ikonia> selite: depends how you become root, that's why I asked
<k1l> selite: i would suggest "sudo -i" if you want to become permanent root. that sets up the enviroment correct
<k1l> selite: but what is your problem now besides that typo in your last command
<ikonia> !info lhttp://pastebin.com/PR0wGTxL
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ubottu> Package lhttppastebin.comPR0wGTxL does not exist in quantal
<selite> k1l: I was trying to install KDE but I was having the dependency issues, however now it seems that the installation goes well, at least for now.
<henrik1> im trying to find some page on nvidias site that links the driver downloads
<ikonia> !info librhythmbox-core5
<ubottu> Package librhythmbox-core5 does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> henrik1: you really shouldn't download them from nvidia.com
<ikonia> selite: where are you getting these packages from ?
<henrik1> i know but i just want to get my desktop enviorment working
<selite> ikonia: The default ones. From Ubuntu Software Center.
<k1l> selite: before you want to install smth make sure you are uptodate
<ikonia> !info librhythmbox-core
<ubottu> Package librhythmbox-core does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> henrik1: why do you need to get them from nvidia.com
<k1l> selite: (which you werent like it updated alot)
<selite> k1l: Hmm, ok. I hope it works now.
<henrik1> ikonia: becuse the ones in the repo end up restorting back to vga
<ikonia> henrik1: ok, so I suggest investigating/fixing that if possible before even considering anything from nvidia.com
<gbear14275> by default is there an admin group on a server clean install?
<gbear14275> I'm not finding one, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right.  I added one so I could get sudo permissions after I added my username to it... but sudo's not recognizing it.  Is there a service to restart?
<blami> gbear14275: no
<ikonia> gbear14275: look in the sudo rules for the right group
<blami> gbear14275: there is no such group. Afaik server has sudo group for this
<d_russ> ok so i deleted sda2 and tried to expand sd3 but the resize/move is greyed out
<Raspootis> I could really use some help, I'm hanging on startup.
<Raspootis> http://imgur.com/rZnjZ.jpg
<Raspootis> Anyone have any ideas as to what to do?
<gbear14275> blami, ikonia;  I'm using a rackspace image... I'm suspecting it's customized which is why the visudo group for admin exists but no admin group
<ikonia> gbear14275 that would make sense as they customize things a lot
<gbear14275> ikonia, so I created an admin group and added myself to it,  do I need to restart anything to get sudo to recognize me now?
<ikonia> gbear14275 you may have to restart your shell so it joins the admin group
<gbear14275> ikonia, simple logout and login correct?
<nawk> how are PPAs different to a normal repo?
<ikonia> nawk they have no quality control and can be maintained by anyone
<Raspootis> If it helps, I installed hddtemp but I don't know why that would stop it from booting (working fine earlier)
<ikonia> gbear14275 just the active shell
<gbear14275> nawk, PPA's are normally user maintained so they may not be as stable or safe as other repos
<d_russ> So this is where i am now at on my extending of my partition problem http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc42/jerseykat1/Screenshotfrom2012-12-30115838_zps9919c94f.png it will not allow me to extend sd3 as suggested by k1l i did delete sd2 before hand
<k1l> d_russ: unmount the swap partition
<ikonia> d_russ: you won't be able to do anything with sda3 while it has extened partitions within it
<d_russ> ok let me try that
<Ben64> d_russ: sda4 looks to be in the way too
<k1l> i bet its the swap. livecds use the swap if they find one
<ikonia> sda4,5,6 all inside /dev/sda3 - so you can't change sda3
<Nordom> can someone help me out, I was running ubuntu and windows from the same drive. I bought a new drive in order to install windows on the new drive and delete my old version.... but when I installed windows on the new drive I now get a boot option to choose  between the two versions of windows but no longer the gnome prompt asking me for my boot options and if I want to boot linux
<Raspootis> anyone have any ideas with my startup hang?
<d_russ> k1l: the unmount option is not there for sda6
<Fira> :( Running Ubuntu 12.04 and do-release-upgrade gives me "no new release found". how comes ?
<d_russ> it has swapoff
<d_russ> should i do that
<Ben64> d_russ: yeah
<k1l> yes
<Ben64> Raspootis: what did  you do since it last booted correctly
<C1RiON> Fire apt-get dist-upgrade?
<d_russ> will it break something
<d_russ> i am running from the livecd now
<C1RiON> Fira apt-get dist-upgrade?
<k1l> Fira: release-prompt is on LTS?
<nawk> gbear14275, ikonia mmm... anyone could setup their repos too, it boils down to whether users subscribe to them by adding the url in sources.list does it not?
<Raspootis> Ben64: the only thing I guess was reseating the gpu
<Raspootis> but it seems to be sitting correctly
<Nordom> can someone help me out, I was running ubuntu and windows from the same drive. I bought a new drive in order install windows on the new drive and delete my old windows.... but when I installed windows on the new drive I now get a boot option from windows to choose  between the two versions of windows but no longer the gnome prompt asking me for my boot options and if I want to boot linux
<d_russ> k1l: that seems to have done it!!
<d_russ> ill be back..lol
<nawk> so I don't see a real difference, and the motivation behind my question is to see if there is one
<Fira> C1RiON: website says to use do-release-upgrade rather than dist-upgrade
<nawk> some things/aspects that separate them
<Fira> k1l: what do you mean ?
<k1l> Fira: C1RiON make sure your release-prompt is set to regular and not LTS
<gbear14275> nawk, you may be right, but I think the level of effort for setting up a repo is more than setting up a PPA
<Ben64> Fira: by default 12.04 will only upgrade to the next LTS
<Fira> Oh
<Fira> where do i change this :s ?
<k1l> Fira: go to the repository settings. on the second tab there is a dropdown to select which sort of upgrade you want to allow
<Nordom> Can anyone tell me how I can get the boot options back to boot into ubuntu?
<ikonia> nawk: what is your actual question ? as there is a significant difference between a vendor supplied back and joe the monkey trying to build a package
<nawk> for example, Nvidia (a big  company) have themselve an Nivida VDPAU Team PPA
<Tm_T> Nordom: you installed windows after installing ubuntu, right?
<Fira> k1l: eek :P i'm chrooting from another distro
<ikonia> nawk right, so if you trust that PPA...there is no different, a PPA is just deb repo,
<Fira> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Fira> \o/
<k1l> Fira: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<b3nj> suggest me a good book about linux
<Raspootis> About my situation, could it be something with hddtemp?
<Tm_T> Nordom: if yes, that meanst that windows installed didn't care if you have anything else already there, so you have to restore ubuntu's bootloader
<Nordom> Tm_T: I installed windows first, then installed ubuntu, used ubuntu a lot so I was going to delete orginal windows and give all that drive space to ubuntu. To do this I bought a new drive and installed a clean version of win7 on it. I haven't deleted the oringal windows yet, but now I lost the option to choose ubuntu. I get a windows menu asking me which windows 7 I want to use
<b3nj> suggest me a good book about linux
<d_russ> its working yay!!!
<Tm_T> Nordom: so you did install windows after ubuntu (:
<Nordom> Tm_T: how do I restore ubuntus bootloader?
<d_russ> now i can fill it up with steam games
<d_russ> lol
<Tm_T> !restoregrub | Nordom
<Nordom> Tm_T: windows, ubuntu, windows ;D
<ubottu> Nordom: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Nordom> Tm_T thx a bunch!
<upsla> Hi. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS along with windows 8. My ubuntu randomly freezes and I need to reboot .
<Tm_T> Nordom: only the last step matters
<vimerrrrrrr> hi all! anyone can tell me is system error logs all stored in the /var/log/syslog?
<b3nj> hi everyone. suggest me a good book about linux
<Nordom> Tm_T I have ubuntu loaded on a usb.. will this be fine?
<k1l> !ot > b3nj
<ubottu> b3nj, please see my private message
<d_russ> thank you k1l much appreciated..
<thufir_> upsla: /var/log/...       to pastebin.  it's probably a video card driver?
<b3nj> ubottu
<Tm_T> Nordom: I assume, check that help page ubottu linked
<b3nj> k1l, suggest me a good book about linux
<Nordom> Tm_T thx I will go tryit
<upsla> thufir_ : I am novice. How I find the  logs.
<k1l> b3nj: its offtopic here. stop it
<Tm_T> vimerrrrrrr: only those that are logged in syslog, it depends on the application where to they put their logs (and sometimes configuration of said apps)
<b3nj> k1l, where could i ask that question?
<k1l> b3nj: read the message the bot gave you
<C1RiON> ./clear
<b3nj> k1l, it said see private message, but i do not know how
<C1RiON> b3nj what irc client are you using?
<b3nj> C1RiON: irssi
<C1RiON> type /qubottu
<C1RiON> sorry
<C1RiON> type /q ubottu
<C1RiON> see the space
<b3nj> okay
<b3nj> i have seen what the bot gave me
<upsla> thufir_ : are you there?.
<upsla> <thufir_ > are you there?.
<medo> i have a problem on my Ubuntu 12-10
<MonkeyDust> medo  let's hear it
<RSNIX66> medo: speak as to what the problem is.
<medo> when i clicked on dash home my computer hangs
<medo> what can i do?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi all
<MonkeyDust> medo  did it work normally before?
<medo> yes
<RSNIX66> medo: has anything changed?
<insertable> Hi guys, I was a bit mental and installed Win 7 *after* Ubuntu so now my MBR is in ruins. I managed to install grub back into the MBR, but it's not loading any kernels. I have a boot partition on sda1, swap on sda2, ubuntu on sda3 and Win 7 on sda4. Does anyone know if there's any way to fix this? Thanks!
<medo> like what?
<RSNIX66> medo: Is this a new install or existing? Any new hardware/drivers or software installed?
<KM0201> insertable: so i take it you cannot boot ubuntu?
<insertable> KM0201, Not anymore, no :-/
<C1RiON> damn there should be like a wipe screen in the webchat
<insertable> I just get the grub menu everytime I start
<KM0201> have you tried reparing grub from a live cd/usb?
<KM0201> !grub | Insecta
<ubottu> Insecta: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<matthewvz> insertable: I would wipe the drive+reinstall
<KM0201> oops, insertable see the link above.
<insertable> I tried Boot Rescue, but I have a 32 bit live CD and a 64 bit installation. Heh.. so it doesn't like it for some reason
<KM0201> matthewvz: that's crazy...
<WhereIsMySpoon> so get a 64bit live cd?
<KM0201> well, download 64bit and burn it.
<matthewvz> I'm crazy like that :)
<KM0201> well, that's like saying because you had a flat tire, you bought a new car
<insertable> WhereIsMySpoon, that isn't an option.. I can't boot into a desktop to download it and burn the CD
<RSNIX66> m
<KM0201> insertable: how are you here?... cna you create  a usb?
<crazybrain> HappY NeW YeAr In AdVancE...............!!!!!!!!!!
<matthewvz> Then using that new car for a new tire and putting the new tire from the new car on the old car and throwing the new car away.
<bekks> insertable: Why not? Cant you boot into windows?
<insertable> KM0201, Live-CD - and I don't have a usb flash drive.. weird eh
<WhereIsMySpoon> how do you not have a flash drive D:
<KM0201> insertable: and you've tried the grub repair utility?
<WhereIsMySpoon> theyre so useful :p
<insertable> bekks, not any more. Not since I installed grub
<insertable> WhereIsMySpoon, I used to, but I lost it :'(
<insertable> KM0201, what's that one?
<medo> i did't install any new  hardware/drivers
<KM0201> it's on the live cd/usb.. just like i said above
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<KM0201> read that link insertable
<medo> may be installed software
<WhereIsMySpoon> hurrah for windows \o/
<KM0201> lol
<insertable> Oh, Boot-Repair doesn't work, KM0201
<KM0201> insertable: why?
<WhereIsMySpoon> breaking all other OSs installed since forever
<insertable> I did try that.. because my Live-CD is 32 bit
<KM0201> oh ok.
<matthewvz> Ever since Grub doesn't show my windows boot option I decided to stay on ubuntu :)
<insertable> but installation is 64
<insertable> I did try the manual way from that page
<matthewvz> best soulution I've found so far
<insertable> And managed to get Grub installed to the mbr
<bekks> insertable: Then you'll need a 64bit live cd.
<KM0201> well, i don't know what to tell you then... do a clean install of 32bit, over 64bit... then use 32bit ubuntu to download and reinstall 64bit.
<WhereIsMySpoon> insertable: why cant you use the 32bit live cd to dl the 64bit and burn it
<WhereIsMySpoon> or u got no cds left?
<insertable> WhereIsMySpoon, I have CDs.. but I only have one CD drive
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh yes ofc :p
<WhereIsMySpoon> sorry
<insertable> WhereIsMySpoon, no problem (I thought of that too. Hehe)
<WhereIsMySpoon> insertable: nobody else's laptop you can borrow in teh house?
<thufir_> you cna mount an iso to the filesystem
<insertable> WhereIsMySpoon, nope
<thufir_> WhereIsMySpoon: mount it
<WhereIsMySpoon> eh thats true
<KM0201> well, the easy answer of course, is to go buy a 2gig flash drive for $14, and resolve this problem
<KM0201> (assuming the machine can boot usb)
<WhereIsMySpoon> mount it then chroot
<WhereIsMySpoon> and you can just put the 64bit stuff on top of your broken install
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: You cant chroot a 64bit system using 32bit live cd.
<WhereIsMySpoon> bah
<Catbuntu> hmm
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: ...
<WhereIsMySpoon> sorry didnt know that ^^
<Catbuntu> Which regex matches both http and https?
<Catbuntu> something like http[s], but that's not it
<thufir_> why do you need chroot?  I've never been clear about its usage.
<Catbuntu> http(s*) ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> something like that Catbuntu
<insertable> Catbuntu, just put a ? at the end
<insertable> like, /^https?/
<Catbuntu> ok
<insertable> It will regard the character previous as optional
<Catbuntu> but that won't match https, httpshttps, httpshttpshttps etc.?
<Catbuntu> oh ok
<Catbuntu> thanks
<Catbuntu> Yes it worked!
<Catbuntu> Yay!
<Catbuntu> Thanks :)
<insertable> No prob
<insertable> I wonder if there's any real benefits in running a 64 bit OS compared to a pae kernel
<insertable> using pae still allows me to have 6GB ram
<medo> RSNIX66: where are you go?
<gbear14275> anyone here use rackspace cloud instances of ubuntu?  I just did an initial upgrade and it's asking me which version of the grub menu.lst to use...  I'm thinking go with package maintainers version but wondering if it was custom for their cloud
<ahhughes> how/where should I set an environment variable (for my user)?
<RSNIX66> Still here
<medo> ok
<insertable> ahhughes, just in the terminal, like # DEVICE=/dev/sda
<insertable> ahhughes, so I can access it with # echo $DEVICE
<bekks> insertable: Which will have NO effect outside that single shell.
<insertable> ahhughes, you can also stick them in ~/.bashrc
<ahhughes> insertable, I need it for keeps... and not just in a terminal shell
<insertable> ah
<ahhughes> I did bashrc, worked fine in terminal only.. when I start from launch the app doesnt see the env var.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> i got my linode
<insertable> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<insertable> There's some cool stuff in there regarding session-wide environment variables. *may* be what you're looking for
<RSNIX66> medo: have you checked /var/log for any errors? Kernel logs would be where I would start.
<RSNIX66> medo: do you see this whenever you click the dash or is something else going on at the same time? Like for example wifi being connected, BT or other.
<ahhughes> insertable, cheers! Im almost there.. just need to know if this syntax is correct? PATH=$PATH:$ANDROID_HOME/tools:$ANDROID_HOME:/platform-tools
<ahhughes> or needs to be in quotes?
<insertable> ahhughes, nah you don't need quotes
<ahhughes> sweet, I guess I need to reboot. Pretty late anyway.. thanks insertable
<insertable> ahhughes, no problem
<anas> hi guys my modem disconnects  after few seconds can u say me a solution
<insertable> anas, have you checked with your broadband provider?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> do u like ubuntu or Arch linux
<anas> ya its working fine  in windows  7 perfectly
<insertable> Justin_jtb7rmv, did you really just ask that in an Ubuntu channel?
<henrik1> i just dont seam to be able to get the nvidia drivers to load
<insertable> henrik1, have you tried Envy? I used to use it when I had an ATI - https://launchpad.net/envy
<anas> please reply
<anas> help me
<k1l> !ot | Justin_jtb7rmv
<ubottu> Justin_jtb7rmv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anas> my modem is huawei E352
<k1l> anas: give more informations as which ubuntu you use, which modem you use, which errormessage apears etc.
<henrik1> insertable: only got links at ny dsposal at the moment
<anas> i use huawei e352  mpdem... it connects but later disconnects with a message modem diconnected
<anas> help me out guys
<Nordom> Tm_T: are u still there?
<henrik1> fuck nvidia
<insertable> henrik1, That's what Linus said
<DJones> henrik1: Mind the language, no swearing in the ubuntu channels
<henrik1> insertable: and i agree fully
<Nordom> Tm_T: are you there, I am stuck
<Tm_T> Nordom: yes?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<henrik1> -help
<Nordom> Tm_T I am in ubuntu now using my usb trial ubuntu.... but I cannot seem to figure out how to restore the boot loader. At this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I tried to use the boot-loader program but I cannot download it because when I do sudo apt-get update it sees I have dulpicates
<Nordom> Tm_t as for the terminal way. I can do that but I dont know where my drive is located since I cannot see anything since the file button doesn open
<insertable> henrik1, If you can get hold of a proper browser, try this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<insertable> Obviously becuase NVidia suck, Linux doesn't really support them out-of-the-box
<insertable> So a little manual work is required
<henrik1> insertable: thanks for the tipp
<Nordom> Tm_T:  sudo grub-install /dev/XXX where XXX is the device of your Ubuntu install <--- but where is my device? I am booting ubuntu off it
<insertable> henrik1, perhaps if you can get a low quality desktop running vesa or something you can get it sorted
<insertable> gah, I completely forgot why I came here. I need to get my grub re-installed somehow :-/
<BluesKaj> insertable, henrik1  , the nouveau driver supports nvidia graphics by default , if you wnat you can install one of the "additional drivers" available thru jockey, alt +F2
<henrik1> BluesKaj: i used the nouveau drivers wroked flawlesly however wanted to try steam out
<BluesKaj> henrik1, then try what I suggested
<Tm_T> Nordom: hmm, don't know of what devices you possibly have there, but you can try if "sudo fdisk -l" would help you to identify the device you're looking at
<insertable> The URL I pasted has commands for installing nvidia via jockey from the console without X
<Nordom> Tm_t I tried that
<Tm_T> Nordom: and?
<redhandbr> hi guys
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete using "vgaswitcheroo" and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<Nordom> Tm_T it gives me 6 options, /dev/sdc1 has a * then there are the rest and /dev/sdc6 says linux
<Develop> hi
<cfhowlett> redhandbr: greetings
<Develop> i am facing an ERROR
<cfhowlett> Develop: greetings
<Develop> hi Cfhowlett
<Tm_T> Nordom: hmm, sounds like that sdc is the device you have with linux, so perhaps that's the one you need to install grub to
<insertable> Develop, that's pretty vague
<bekks> Develop: And you want us to guess it? ;)
<redhandbr> Did you compile your own kernel optimized for your machine processor? Is it make difference on performance?
<insertable> I enjoy guessing games, but this is rediculous
<cfhowlett> !details|Develop:
<ubottu> Develop:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nordom> Tm_T so I try 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdc6/ but then it gives me the error that I cannot find boot/grub and I may have it mounted
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<Develop> can anyone help how i can get the dependicies packages of ubuntu for debian package builder
<ovrflw0x> using vgaswitcheroo
<bekks> Develop: Please provide the details of your "ERROR".
<Tm_T> Nordom: hmmh, I have no idea how your partitions are, sorry
<Nordom> Tm_t I will try the last option the alternate cd thingy
<palasso> Hello, I'm missing some packages from Ubuntu. May I request somehow for them to be put on the repos?
<insertable> ..
<BluesKaj> palasso, whaich packages?
<BluesKaj> which
<Develop> bekks: Unmet build dependencies: libdb-dev libical-dev (>= 0.43) libpam0g-dev libsieve2-dev libssl-dev libexpat1-dev libcitadel-dev (>= 8.13) libcurl4-openssl-dev | libcurl3-openssl-dev libev-dev (>= 4.0) libc-ares-dev (>= 1.7.2)
<Develop> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<Develop> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: (Use -d flag to override.)
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete using "vgaswitcheroo" and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<ovrflw0x> anybody alive?
<Develop> bekks: these are the packages name
<ovrflw0x> yello gallow with mellow and tellow .
<bekks> Develop: Use a pastebin please and provide the details of your problem. We have no clue what exactly you are trying to achieve, what you are doing whats generating that error, etc.
<bekks> Develop: Neither we do know which Ubuntu you are on.
<palasso> BluesKaj for example I use grsync and till now 1.2.0 is available but there is now 1.2.2 which adds session sets an important feature for me. I was wondering if it could be available for 13.04
<palasso> http://www.opbyte.it/grsync/
<MonkeyDust> Develop  whagt's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<palasso> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grsync&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Develop> bekks: i was trying to build the citadel on my OS
<Develop> then i got this error
<Develop> bekks: i need to install the dependencies of the package
<bekks> Develop: And whats your OS...? And how exactly did you try to build it...?
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete using "vgaswitcheroo" and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<bekks> Develop: First, you must answer the wuestions please.
<Develop> but i am facing allot of issues
<bekks> s/must/need to/
<MonkeyDust> Develop  firstly, what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<insertable> Develop, what package? where did you get it from? what Ubuntu are you running? as bekks said, please use a pastebin service and provide the full installation log/errors
<BluesKaj> palasso, 13.04 is raring and as you can see the package available is the same as 12.10
<virgo> hi, when i copy folder in ubuntu, it crashes the program because dont know how to rename the folder if there is already folder with same name
<palasso> BluesKaj should I ask Debian for this? I'm not sure how packages get inserted on the repos. If I understood correctly they come from Debian unstable (Except LTS)
<ctrlz> Hi, Skype webcam is upside down. Can someone help? I use Lubuntu 12.10 x64 on my asus u36sd
<palasso> BluesKaj yeah I know it's available for 13.04 too but it's stuck in 1.2.0 while there is a 1.2.2 version with a new feature
<BluesKaj> palasso, you could ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<palasso> kthnx
<Develop> bekks: MonkeyDust: i added the logs to this link http://pastebin.com/0EtevNvd
<Develop> bekksL MonkeyDust: insettable: and m using backtrack OS
<bekks> Develop: Whats the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<MonkeyDust> Develop  type /join #backtrack-linux, it's not supported here
<ovrflw0x> yo yo guyz i haz a problemz
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete using "vgaswitcheroo" and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<laze1989> Anyone knows if there will be any work on the current calendar in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> laze1989: launchpad
<ovrflw0x> yo yo guyz i haz a problemz
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete using "vgaswitcheroo" and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do?
<iceroot> !repeat | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sweb> i have a problem to use SSD hard via ubuntu 12.10
<ovrflw0x> iceroot: what if nobody answers and i am the only one left with the problem
<iceroot> ovrflw0x: what if your problem is missing important details?
<iceroot> ovrflw0x: which ubuntu-version? using optimus or amd? and error-messages can be found in the logs, which drivers you are using?
<ovrflw0x> iceroot: what if nobody knows about vgaswitcheroo
<ovrflw0x> amd
<ovrflw0x> free ones
<iceroot> ovrflw0x: what if we dont like to guess the problem and details and because of that noone cares?
<ovrflw0x> okay let me rephrase muh questionsz
<iceroot> ovrflw0x: so try to put a detailed question in one line
<sweb> any one ?
<iceroot> !anyone | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MonkeyDust> sweb  it works, you're in
<sweb> http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/jfoktt5ntbi1qvt7nxam.png
<sweb> after update my kernel my ssd hard havnt support and give me an error
<ovrflw0x> when i "switch graphics" to discrete (open source radeon from intel)  using "vgaswitcheroo" and after that i try to shutdown xfce "hangs"! what to do? i also tried "echo ON > switch" and echo IGD > switch before shutdown but it still hangs!!
<sweb> i'm using ext4 on my SSD hard
<iceroot> sweb: sda is the ssd?
<iceroot> sweb: sorry sdb
<ahhughes> dOh, I killed my session because I stuffed up the /etc/environment file :'(
<sweb> during load on ubuntu live i give this error
<sweb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478740/
<sweb> SSD
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Intel has no radeon. Sso please be more exact in describing your hardware please.
<sweb> iceroot: SSD
<ovrflw0x> bekks: what!?
<iceroot> sweb: what is sda and what is sdb? as it seems sda is holding windows?
<alimj> It does not seem to be a hardware failure inasmuch as sdb1 is recognized.
<ovrflw0x> bekks: intel integrated and radeon is discrete
<ahhughes> Can anyone tell me what is wrong with either of these two lines? http://pastie.org/5597172
<sts> i'm just testing lxc on 12.10. How can I configure it to a simple bridge without NAT and DHCP and stuff?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: And which ones exactly? Both have zillion of chipsets.
<alimj> sweb: The first error is clear: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<sweb> after 380mb download update :( ... low internet speed ... iceroot : http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/hm4m2z1mkb17blvvgdj1.png
<sweb> take a look
<virgo> how do i fix nautilus crash when copy-paste folder to same directory? i have ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 32-bit and intel cpu
<iceroot> sweb: i still dont get your question? what is the issue? the ntfs on sda or the filesystem unknown on sdb?
<alimj> sweb: Did you try to boot to windows, shut down and test again?
<ovrflw0x> bekks: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ovrflw0x> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<sweb> iceroot: i have install my ubuntu on / on sda2 .. ext4 ... after update my ubuntu ... i cant access it
<sweb> with that error ...
<sweb> how can i fix it ?
<sweb> it's not ntfs ... it's ext4
<alimj> sweb: Are you posting this pictures using a live Distro (Boot from CD)?
<sweb> alimj: yeah
<sweb> i cant load my ubuntu
<ovrflw0x> bekks: now what?
<alimj> sweb: Did you try encryption for sdb2?
<sweb> nope no encryption at all ...
<sweb> i dont need it
<alimj> What does it show when you try to boot to Ubuntu? Any message?
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  guess you better explain from the start what you are trying to do and what goes wrong, as nobody is following anymore -- in one line
<sweb> alimj: i will back with complete error
<alimj> sweb: OK
<sweb> alimj: please w8
<ovrflw0x> okay okay, i have a laptop with hybrid graphics intel and radeon, when i don't mess with vgaswitcheroo by doing "echo ON/OFF/DDIS/DIGD" > switch" i can easily "shutdown" laptop, "but" when i switch grahics to discrete (to turn on external monitor) and after that when i try to shutdown, laptop "hangs"!
<ovrflw0x> MonkeyDust: ^^
<ovrflw0x> i am using xfce
<ovrflw0x> MonkeyDust: you get it now ?
<MonkeyDust> ovrflw0x  nah, i'm unfamiliar with switcheroo and radeon and i have only one monitor - i'm sure someone else can help
<ovrflw0x> yo bekks boy you got anything to offer here?
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like what's the release date of Ubuntu for Android, and if it will run in tablets with hdmi port, for example, Nexus 10
<bekks> ovrflw0x: No boy yo, I yo have no yo to offer yo.
<alimj> sweb: We are listening...
<virgo> ok, a simple question: how do i reinstall nautilus from terminal (to try if fix the problem with folder copy crash)
<MonkeyDust> virgo  try sudo apt-get install nautilus --reinstall
<virgo> thanks MonkeyDust
<zsmaczko> logout
<ahhughes> what is wrong with this in pam_environment ??? PATH=${PATH}:${ANDROID_HOME}/tools:${ANDROID_HOME}/platform-tools
<NeoColossus> If I want to use Terminal to check if a file contains specific text, how would I do that? I have tried using grep.
<ovrflw0x> cat myfile.txt | grep "sucks"
<arabi> i want to change the name appear on the terminal( user@computername:-$) .. how can I do that..
<arabi> please help
<NeoColossus> ovrflw0x, I have the content saved into a string, is there a way to use cat to check if file contains text stored into string?
<NeoColossus> Example passPut=user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<NeoColossus> cat $passPut
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> do echo $passPut | grep "this"
<NeoColossus> Correction passPut='user ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<ovrflw0x> do this: echo $string | grep "text"
<NeoColossus> why am I echoing the string? I want it to silently look for the text with no message displayed.
<jarnos> How to make a bug report about dvb-t tuner not working after resume from suspend?
<NeoColossus> Maybe $string | grep -iqs
<ovrflw0x> NeoColossus: try and see
<MonkeyDust> arabi  right click on the title > set title
<brczar> algun hacker ?!#
<sweb> alimj: gave up waiting for root device  	boot args /cat/proc/cmdline  alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/blahblahblah not found drop to a shell  busybox ....
<sweb> alimj: i think my ubuntu fuckd up
<MonkeyDust> sweb  mind your language
<sweb> MonkeyDust: what ?
<aghiles> salut
<arabi> can some one please give default bashrc file...
<arabi> 12.10
<arabi> i have accidently edited something there
<Tm_T> arabi: see /etc/skel/.bashrc
<vimerrrrrrr> hi to all~  could anyone tell me is system error infomation all stoered in /var/log/syslog?
<bekks> vimerrrrrrr: Which error?
<ole_oz6oh> hi to al I am looking for people  working with glade designer
<verd> ole_oz6oh: would be more a case for channels related to gtk development?
<ole_oz6oh> verd yes i have olso tried to ask there
<ole_oz6oh> verd then i try more the happy dayes
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sandjkirkland> I think I might be on the wrong channel. My computer randomly crashes when I am on the Internet. It doesn't matter what browser. I was told to run firfox in safe mode and it did report errors.
<annamaria> !list
<compdoc> could be a hardware problem
<bekks> annamaria: The asnwer is still the same. This is not a file sharing channel.
<ThinkT510> sandjkirkland: are you using ubuntu?
<ichat> when installing  12.10  the grafical installer  asks  if you want to use LVM on your system,  ticking that box causes  my system give me an error   that  /lvm-data/lv-swap1  isnt  ready yet... <wait / skip / manually fix>     after a few attempts  (or so it seams )  the system boots normally...   what could cause this... how do i start trouble shooting it...
<compdoc> !annamaria
<sandjkirkland> ThinkT510: yes
<compdoc> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annamaria
<bobweaver> What is the most lightweight but flashy window manager ?
<angrypenguin> Hey, does anyone know where Chrome stores its extensions on Debian?  I'm trying to set up NotScripts which requires a file change in its directory.  Thank you!
<compdoc> flashy meaning you can still impress the babes?
<Mech0z> when IU look at a guide to installing something and there in the line is "\" should this be removed before pasting it into the terminal?
<bobweaver> compdoc,  correct ;)
<ThinkT510> bobweaver: likely enlightenment
<bobweaver> ThinkT510,  is it as nice as metacity and have all the efffects ?
<ThinkT510> bobweaver: enlightenment is both a window manager and a desktop environment, it is very configurable
<angrypenguin> afaik it should be the same in ubuntu as in debian...
<bobweaver> ThinkT510,  that is not what I am looking for I want to bee able to run some of my own. DE and have a very light weight WM
<bobweaver> ThinkT510,  I will look into it though
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ichat> any one here who can help me with  lvm? issue...
<Walex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ichat> walex ..... ichat:  >  when installing  12.10  the grafical installer  asks  if you want to use LVM on your system,  ticking that box causes  my system give me an error   that  /lvm-data/lv-swap1  isnt  ready yet... <wait / skip / manually fix>     after a few attempts  (or so it seams )  the system boots normally...   what could cause this... how do i start trouble shooting it...
<MonkeyDust> !lvm | ichat
<ubottu> ichat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Walex> ichat: it is most likely a hardware issue, that is some of your peripherals take a bit to become ready. Have you got any USB hard/SSD drives?
<ichat> walex is a  new convential  samsung drive over sata300     the seams to have sufficient resources  for running all of unity verry smoothly...
<ichat> its a new device i dont know to well yet...   but in only seams to occour at boot...
<danialjose> how to change default button label "toolbutton1" to another?
<annamaria> ciao
<annamaria> !list
<ubottu> annamaria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> annamaria  please stop
<MonkeyDust> !it | annamaria
<ubottu> annamaria: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<danialjose> anyoune pls tell me how to change default button label "toolbutton1" to another in glade application creator?
<sandjkirkland> it keeps telling me that the VDPAU backend libvdpau-nvidia.so is missing
<Basil1x> Hullo. I'm running 12.04LTS. My sound cuts out after awhile. Rebooting restores it, but it stops after a bit. Any help would be appreciated.
<danialjose> <Basil1x> restart pulseaudio
<Basil1x> ok... how do I do that?
<danialjose> what people are doing here?????????????????????????/
<meisth0th> hi all
<Phosphate> Does anyone happen to know the name of the utility that pulls all images off whatever segment of ethernet you're connected to and displays them?
<danialjose> any ubuntu app devloper here??????/
<BluesKaj> danialjose, try #ubuntu-devel
<danialjose> I want some help about Quickly application creator
<compdoc> must have a good idea for an app. what is it?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-devel is not for application development
<MonkeyDust> danialjose  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<gevorg> hello guys
<danialjose> ok i will try
<danialjose> thankyou
<BluesKaj> heh , din't know ubuntu-app-devel existed til now :)
<quitte> raven: do you happen to be ravenclaw_78?
<winsnes> Is there a way to let the different workspaces in ubuntu have different keyboard layouts?
<bobweaver> danialjose,  what is question about quickly?
<Mrokii> How can I find out the actual sound device that is used on my system if I have a game that gives me this error message? "AL lib: oss_open_playback: Could not open hw:0,0: No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> winsnes: i doubt it
<danialjose> How to edit  toolbutton label in glade interface desigher?
<bobweaver> danialjose,  I hate glade and use qtcreator but I am sure that it is a layer that you need to alter
<ole_oz6oh> danialjose   i am not good for englich
<bobweaver> danialjose,  there is a #quickly  chanel
<danialjose> I'm following this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg butt stuck with this part
<mjayk> Does anybody know of a decent gui creator like guide for octave
<arabi> i have added export PS1='> ' to .bashrc .. but no effect lease help
<arabi> :(
<Walex> arabi: that's wrong...
<ikonia> arabi: what are you actually trying to do ?
<arabi> how can I change the name appear in the terminal....
<ikonia> arabi: to what ?
<arabi> to just ' > '  nothing else
<Walex> arabi: environment variables should only be set in '~/.profile' or similar, not '.bashrc', and you need to logout and login again to inherit new values from the login shell.
<ikonia> PS1='> '
<ikonia> just type it
<danialjose> is there any glade interface designer channel in IRC chat?
<arabi> Walex .. let me try.... http://askubuntu.com/questions/16728/hide-current-working-directory-in-terminal i was reading this
<ikonia> danialjose: join #freenode and ask for information on how to search for channels
<Walex> arabi: if you insist in putting it in '.bashrc' it will take effect in newly started shells processes
<Walex> arabi: a lot of guides are wrong on the use of '.bash_profile' vs. '.bashrc'.
<arabi> Walex lemme try it out with .profile
<Walex> arabi: but you need to login again.
<arabi> i have done it once before ... but i forgot
<arabi> ok lemme check
<HJE841> what's the best way of updating ubuntu? I have 11.10 installed in one partition and I want to overwrite that with 12.04. I use to just remove that partition and install in the 'blank' space. but that messes up Grup2.
<Walex> arabi: or you can check by doing 'bash --login'
<arabi> so i want to edit .profile and then run bash --login right?
<MonkeyDust> !update > HJE841
<ubottu> HJE841, please see my private message
<arabi> Walex i want to assign value of PS1 @ .profile , right?
<Walex> arabi: yes, but not that if you have a '~/.bash_profile' that will overrid '~/.profile'
<arabi> i have one .bash_profile already
<arabi> so can i add it to it?
<arabi> Walex .. done boss .. thanks :)
<arabi> \w is for current working directory .. that is nice
<arabi> have a nice time Walex bye
<arabi> :)
<winsnes> Okay, so if I can't have for specific workspaces, can I change the keyboard layout for specific programs?
<stobix> hm. When trying to shut down from kde, my sister just ends up at the gdm login screen instead. What could be the problem?
 * stobix has tried googling, but only found old semi-irrelevant articles...
<g0th> hi
<stobix> g0th: good day to you, Sir/Madam!
<g0th> I'm curious, is it possible to print an image on 1 page vertically and several pages horizontally. I.e. it should choose (-o scaling=p) with p maximal such that still only 1 vertical page is used
<g0th> ?
<g0th> something like: -o vertical-scale=100
<g0th> i.e. no restriction horizontally
<Walex> stobix: strange, because 'shutdown' is not the same as 'logout'.
<nbubuntu> anyone know where does terminal history save ? out of the sudden , all the history from my terminal gone.Which path or directory does it save to ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: normally in .bash_history
<nbubuntu> ikonia : guess it already gone , non of the command which I type month ago shows up. :( .Anyone know what makes it get deleted ?
<kvothetech> nbubuntu: what shell do you use
<nbubuntu> kvothetech : can't remember , the last thing i did few days ago was to find a file using find command and hard disk SMART test
<g0th> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ikonia> saying anyone is pointless
<ikonia> it gives no context of the problem
<ikonia> if someone say the problem and could help, they would help, if someone didn't see the problem, saying anyone gives no idea of the issue
<kvothetech> nbuntu uh that's not exactly helpful but if you're in bash its probably stored in your profile or rc files
<g0th> hmm, maybe I write my own script to do that
<g0th> ikonia: < g0th> I'm curious, is it possible to print an image on 1 page vertically and several pages horizontally. I.e. it should choose (-o scaling=p) with p maximal such that still only 1 vertical page is used, < g0th> something like: -o vertical-scaling=100,  < g0th> i.e. no restriction horizontally
<Aurauxis> Hello?
<g0th> one idea I had was to just do -o scaling p, where p=100*aspect_ratio_of_image/aspect_ratio_of_A4, would that work?
<g0th> (for landscape)
<guest-1L9kHz> hi, how can i permenantly add hebrew as an input language?
<Aurauxis> Is this where I should be asking questions?
<g0th> i.e. -o scaling=100*image_width/image_height/sqrt(2) ?
<guest-1L9kHz> and also why do all my favorite default folders are temporary and emptied after reboot?
<Aurauxis> I have some boot troubles.
<guest-1L9kHz> anyone who could assist? i can't write in hebrew and also files getting deleted after reboot, anyone?
<Aurauxis> Where do you save your files before they get deleted?
<guest-1L9kHz> in the downloaded folder Aurauxis
<k1l> guest-1L9kHz: do you use the guest login?
<Aurauxis> That is strange. Are you using a LiveUSB?
<ThinkT510> guest-1L9kHz: is this an install or are you using a livecd?
<MonkeyDust> !il | guest-1L9kHz
<ubottu> guest-1L9kHz: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<guest-1L9kHz> k1l, maybe, i just press 'enter'. so this is the cause for all the problems?
<k1l> Aurauxis: or he is using the guest account. that will remove the files too
<k1l> guest-1L9kHz: yes, you need to login into a user account, not a guest account.
<guest-1L9kHz> now i wonder what to do with a file i downloaded and want it to be on a non guest acount by using the guest account?
<guest-1L9kHz> is there a way to save  a file to move it to normal account?
<k1l> guest-1L9kHz: just login into a non guest account. its not ment to keep any data (thats the point of using the guest account)
<guest-1L9kHz> i see
<guest-1L9kHz> thank you very much
<k1l> guest-1L9kHz: save it on a usb-stick or smth
<Aurauxis> Save the files elsewhere. USB stick or extra partition. Guest account shouldn't be used for day-to-day stuff anyways
<guest-1L9kHz> be blessed
<Aurauxis> Did you solve your keyvoard issue?
<Aurauxis> So, would anyone be will to assist me in some boot troubles?
<thufir_> which gcc gives /usr/bin/gcc  but is that what's actually doing the heavy work (pegging the cpu)?  I want to use cpulimit against the c compiler, but it's a seemingly moving target.  perhaps when it's throttled it spawns new processes?
<elena> Hello All!
<elena> Somebody help me to setup wifi...
<Guest2106> help me to setup wifi please'
<stephen_> Hi, is there a way i can watch wtv files on ubuntu?
<vrnithin> hi,
<thufir_> Guest2106: you need to be more specific.  it's helpful to use pastebin.
<Guest2106> thufir_: help me please
<Guest2106> give me please any commands for terminal..
<vrnithin> i was trying to adjust brightness by using "echo 4 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" while i got an error that such a file not exist
<stephen_> Ill find a link on the internet
<Guest2106> thufir__: i cant connect to my wifi
<vrnithin> when i checked  i found that in "/sys/class/backlight " am having another 2 directory like dell_backlight ,intel_backlight
<vrnithin> what to do ?
<vrnithin> help plz
<thufir_> Guest2106: you need to be more specific pls.
<DJones> steven: I've just tried a .wtv file in movie player and vlc, movie player failed, but vlc didn't have any problem
<MonkeyDust> Guest2106  what have you tried before you came here and what went wrong?
<DJones> steven: Sorry, that was for steven_ who quit just before I sent the message
<vrnithin> an i cant change the value of brightness in /dell_backlight/brightness ?
<Guest2106> thufir_: i have a netbook lenovo s10e. ive just installed ubuntu on my pc and i havent installed maybe wifi drivers.. idk
<vrnithin> the value is not changing ??
<vrnithin> whats the problem ?
<iris> wordnes is heavinity
<percent20> what is the proper way to run commands that need sudo without sudo? how do I give my user permission to run those commands?
<vrnithin> anyone please ?
<iris> yea here
<Guest2106> help me plz
<bekks> , 0,
<MonkeyDust> percent20  use visudo     username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/blah    <- similar to this
<percent20> MonkeyDust, Okay thanks. I'll look at that.
<thufir_> Guest2106: ok, good question.  1.)  I'm doing other stuff, so, pardon, I can only pop in intermittently to offer advice. be patient, someone will help.  2.) can you connect with ethernet cable for the time being? 3.) install drivers, and also install pastebinit
<vrnithin> iris, why am having diff directory other than /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/ ?
<vrnithin> help plz
<msh> hello , i am looking to download an entire wiki and in need of a software to grab all of it for me.could any one help me on that?
<Guest2106> thufir_: You know the commands..
<vrnithin> how to adjust brightness when the path /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness dont exist ??
<MonkeyDust> msh  scroll down to wget, the first line in the wget list http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Guest2106> http://paste.debian.net/220349/
<Aurauxis> I was hoping I could have a seperate conversation with someone.
<Guest2106> Please help me to install drivers for wifi
<Aurauxis> I'm having some boot troubles.
<Guest2106> thufir_: http://paste.debian.net/220349/
<msh> MonkeyDust, how could i say to wget how many links in one page it follows?i want the entire site
<Aurauxis> Is someone willing to help?
<k1l_> Aurauxis: what boot troupbles?
<Igramul> Hi, is there some kind of I/O priority setting mechanism in Ubuntu? Like the "nice" command for CPU priority?
<Aurauxis> I installed Ubuntu on my new VAIO...
<Aurauxis> Windows troubles.
<Aurauxis> UEFI, etc.
<Guest2106> Please help me to install wifi drivers i have lenovo s10e
<thufir_> Guest2106: I'm looking.  it's a broadcom wifi card?
<k1l_> Aurauxis: describe as much as you can, maybe someone knows the answer
<Guest2106> thufir_: maybe i dont know
<Aurauxis> Alright. So I installed Ubuntu on my computer, with grub on the EFI partition.
<MonkeyDust> msh  wget -m creates a mirror
<Aurauxis> Used Boot Repair, etc .
<Aurauxis> Windows 7 option is there, but when I select it, it just goes back to the grub menu.
<Aurauxis> I don'y know if its a glitch or what
<thufir_> Guest2106: type "apt-cache search broadcom"
<Aurauxis> From what I can tell, I need to restore the NTFS boot sector, or similar.
<k1l_> Aurauxis: look at which partition the grub entry aims. maybe its the wrong one
<Walex> Aurauxis: if you moves the beginning address of the NTFS partition it is a very difficult situation
<Aurauxis> I doubt it. hd0,3 is the EFI partition.
<emr> Hello, everything is normal, processor usage %13 but after time apache not responding. is there any idea?
<iceroot> emr: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<iceroot> emr: /var/log/syslog
<thufir_> Guest2106: last line, your card is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g  so write that down somewhere.  basically, I suggest searching apt for broadcom, then install broadcom packages.  sounds like a good start at least. again, pardon, I'm stuck with other stuff so maybe others can help.
<Aurauxis> I think Windows is  somehow boot into GRUB again after I select it; weird looping.
<Guest2106> thufir_: http://paste.debian.net/220353/
<thufir_> good, install all those broadcom packages :)
<thufir_> which gcc gives /usr/bin/gcc  but is that what's actually doing the heavy work (pegging the cpu)?  I want to use cpulimit against the c compiler, but it's a seemingly moving target.  perhaps when it's throttled it spawns new processes?
<MonkeyDust> Guest2106  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest2106> ty
<shak> sdf
<Walex> thufir_: '/usr/bin/gcc' is actiually just the frontend to several other programs. The C compiler is split into several distinct excutables.
<replica_> can anyone help me on installing intel graphic drivers in ubuntu
<emr> thanks, iceroot checking
<NeoColossus> Assuming a text file contains specific text (not necessarily always on same line number), how could I go about overiding with new text using terminal?
<k1l_> replica_: they should come with the kernel already
<k1l_> replica_: what is your issue?
<thufir_> walex how can I run cpulimit on it?  as you say, it's split into several executables.  they seem to morph. (I have an overheating problem)
<iceroot> NeoColossus: the complete file? or just replace old text with new text?
<NeoColossus> iceroot: Keep all other content the same except for the line to be replaced.
<iceroot> NeoColossus: sed
<iceroot> NeoColossus: for example
<Walex> thufir_: if overheating is the problem, underclock the CPU with 'cpu-freq'
<stobix> Walex: indeed. I 'solved' it by using kdm instead. Seems like I was using lightdm, which was acting like a reach bastard.
<stobix> s/reach/real/
<Walex> stobix: bizarre that it would go back to 'gdm' instead of 'lightdm' itself.
<stobix> Walex: Ah. No, that part was an erroneous assumption on my part. I simply thought that lightdm was gdm. :)
<Sora1995|Cloud> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my Linksys Wireless-N USB Adapter to work on Ubuntu 12.10. I can't get the driver to install even when I was able to get Wine from my USB Tethering on my SGSIII. The program loads up and the says wait or something then it disappears. Does anybody mind helping me? I'm currently on Windows on this computer but I can get on IRC on my
<Sora1995|Cloud> phone to get help if necessary.
<Walex> thufir_: perhaps however the best way for 'gcc' it to create a script, for example '/usr/local/bin/gcc' that runs 'cpulimit' with '/usr/bin/gcc'.
<Walex> Sora1995|Cloud: by far and away the best thing is to check which USB adapters are supported natively by your distro and buy one of those.
<k1l_> replica_: support only here please
<g0th> how do I disable duplex printing for lpr?
<k1l_> replica_: you dont need drivers fr a intel card
<g0th> I tried: lpr -o foo,single, lpr -o foo,duplex=none, lpr -o foo,sides=one-sided
<thufir_> Walex: thanks.  no scaling for this cpu, so no cpu-freq :(   I'll run cpulimit against /usr/bin/gcc and see what happens. thx.
<Sora1995|Cloud> Walex: yeah, I would have if I had known that this would happen. But is there any way to get the drivers installed?
<g0th> and lpr -single
<NeoColossus> iceroot: sed will autolocate what line the text being replaced on?
<Sora1995|Cloud> or whatever?
<Walex> Sora1995|Cloud: which drivers? If there are no native drivers installing MS-Windows drivers is usually a losing idea.
<Walex> thufir_: usually you can then underclock CPU in the BIOS or with a jumper on the motherboard.
<Sora1995|Cloud> That's all I've got is MS-Windows drivers. It doesn't detect the adapter and search fro networks without them it seems
<g0th> nothing is working
<kanha> angela_1: hi
<g0th> google was no help at all, it gave me almost 10 different ideas how to disable duplex but nothing worked (wasted almost 10 pages to test it)
<thufir_> Walex: yeah, I looked in the bios, but it seems to be on the lowest settings.  the process that keeps going to the top is cc1, there are two instances.  but, they don't seem responsive to cpulimit
<g0th> for example: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/options.html <- this tells me to use -o sides=one-sided, but it does _NOT_ work! :(
<NeoColossus> Sora1995|Cloud: put "sudo lshw -c network" into terminal. Does is show your wireless card?
<thufir_> oh, hey, how do you run/repeat a command every n seconds?
<Guest44384> can someone help me get root access to disable a line of code
<NeoColossus> Guest44384: Simple, log in as root.
<g0th> while true; do ....; sleep n; done <- something like this?
<g0th> google it
<Walex> thufir_: 'man cron'
<MonkeyDust> g0th  better ask in #bash
<Walex> g0th: your printer may be set to default to duplex regardless.
<g0th> Walex: it is set to duplex by default but surely it can also print simplex
<Guest44384> neocolossus did you have phpmyadmin knowledge
<Guest44384> i just cant log in
<thufir_> it's not cron.  there's a bash command, I do believe.  it's like "watch" but, obviously, different.
<g0th> MonkeyDust: my printing question is not a #bash question, maybe a #cups question but nobody is there ^^
<g0th> thufir_: why not just what I suggested above?
<Tex_Nick> hron
<thufir_> masochism?
<Sora1995|Cloud> NeoColossus: there isn't a built in wireless card period. that's why i had an adapter
<thufir_> lol.  you guys are rightl.  thx.
<Joe1301> anyone good at setting up dns I have 3 domains on a ispconfig server I have 2 of them resolve but the 1 domain that is attached to the server name will not resolve....Anyone can help?
<replica> i am new to ubuntu and i am trying to learn this is a noob question can any1 help me on this -> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<DJones> !register | replica
<ubottu> replica: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> replica  you have to register your nickname
<replica> ty all :)
<BluesKaj> replica, make sure you're happy with your nick first :)
<replica> hahahaha.......!
<elena90> please somebody help me to setup wifi
<FlowRiser> elena90, what seems to be the problem ?
<elena90> FlowRiser: my netbook doesnt find my wifi
<FlowRiser> elena90, does it find other wi-fi networks ?
<elena90> no
<elena90> FlowRiser: no
<Sora1995|Cloud> Yeah, nothing shows up NeoColossus
<FlowRiser> elena90, first of all search your manufacturers website for drivers; If that fails, come back here and i'll guide you through the process
<Joe1301> anyone good at setting up dns I have 3 domains on a ispconfig server I have 2 of them resolve but the 1 domain that is attached to the server name will not resolve....Anyone can help?
<elena90> FlowRiser: Ive tried much i need Your help give me maybe some commands pls?
<FlowRiser> elena90, what adapter do you have ?
<elena90> FlowRiser: how to check?
<MonkeyDust> Joe1301  maybe the people in #ubuntu-server can help you better
<Joe1301> thanks
<compdoc> "One of the Linux kernel maintainers, Mauro Carvalho Chehab, has pushed a patch that broke the functionality of PulseAudio"  <- yikes
<FlowRiser> elena90, search your notebooks model online and find what adapter you have :)
<Muphrid> elena90: or type "lspci" in a terminal
<elena90> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<FlowRiser> elena90, right .. the broadcom drivers
<FlowRiser> elena90, tell me what driver you have installed for that wi-fi adapter (eth0 or eth1) by running: nm-tool
<nicofs> How do I cd into a folder called "Program Files (x86)" in a terminal?
<FlowRiser> elena90, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx try this
<rumpel> nicofs, cd Program<tab>   (if there is no other Folder with that prefix)
<elena90> http://paste.debian.net/220359/
<nicofs> rumpel, murphy's law - of course there is...
<jluc> look into /media and go down to win root first nicofs
<rumpel> nicofs, then "cd Program\<space>Files...
<xiaoy> nicofs, try cd Program\ Files \(x86\)
<rumpel> nicofs, you have to escape the space: "\ "
<rumpel> nicofs, and often hit tab to make it less painful
<nicofs> rumpel, xiaoy "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<Pici> nicofs: you can just surround the entire path with double quotes, just like you'd need to do if you were cd'ing to it on windows.
<rumpel> nicofs, you forgot to escape the (
<nicofs> Pici, ah - thanks. worked
<xiaoy> -_-
<ms_> hi #ubuntu.
<elena90> ive done everything but i still cant connect to wifi
<ms_> I'm now just starting learning the network,
<ms_> is it possible to do server and a client in one pc at the same time.
<MonkeyDust> elena90  what's the distance to your wifi emitter?
<elena90> MonkeyDust: hm>
<elena90> ?
<elena90> 2,5 meters
<BluesKaj> ms_, if your pc is the target server for one client and and client to a differnt server simultaneously , yes
<MonkeyDust> elena90  and did it work before?
<elena90> MonkeyDust: it worked on debian
<MonkeyDust> elena90  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<elena90> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<MonkeyDust> elena90  my advice : create a cabled connection and better upgrade to 12.04 or 12.10, first
<elena90> but i have slow pc...
<jiwan> how to convert .img to .iso file in ubuntu
<jiwan> please help me
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | elena90
<ubottu> elena90: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MonkeyDust> elena90  ow you're strugglig with 10.04 and in 4 months from you'd have to start over, because support for 10.04 ends
<MonkeyDust> now*
<elena90> alright...
<elena90> thanks friend@
<jiwan> any one help please
<ms_> BluesKaj, thank you, before I'm going to post here, I think I have to read some pdf..
<jiwan> is there any .img to .iso converter in linux os?
<|nv|s|b|e> iso master
<jiwan> but there is no any option
<jiwan> i have download and install it
<MonkeyDust> !info isomaster
<ubottu> isomaster (source: isomaster): Graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 208 kB, installed size 1146 kB
<banda_> https://www.gnu.org/software/snakecharmer/ <- what is this, what does it do? is it available on as an ubuntu package?
<ThinkT510> banda_: why do you want it if you don't know what it is?
<GitNick> Hey guys, Having an issue with a laptop touchpad not coming back after resume from sleep (RAM). I've put everything I know in a gist: https://gist.github.com/fa5699c06a20fae54799 I think its a power issue, but I don't know how to toggle ps/2 power
<Gnea> GitNick: what happens if you try reloading the synaptics driver after it wakes?
<elx> Guys i messed up my GRUB after installing Windows 8
<elx> Super-Grub live CD is giving me error 15 when trying to repair it
<elx> i went in with ubuntu 11.10 Live Cd
<elx> but it gives me this error: /boot/grub/stage1
<elx> No...
<elx> and then error 15
<elx> I have tried all the options on Super Grub but it won't budge
<elx> Does anybody have any idea what is going on here, please?
<Gnea> well Win8 doesn't use ntloadr, it uses EFI.
<Yawaputa> elx   have you googled dual boot with win 8?
<elx> yes i actually followed on tutorial
<elx> win 8 is up and running
<elx> the issue is that i don't get the GRUB list anymore so can't access my ubuntu
<Yawaputa> and does linux fun ok if you boot from a CD
<Yawaputa> right
<Gnea> elx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221625/dual-boot-windows-8-ubuntu
<Yawaputa> so it all works except the option list on boot
<elx> Yawaputa, Yes i can load using the Live cd
<Yawaputa> can only suggest a repartition and reload with ubuntu now that win 8 is running
<Gnea> Yawaputa: I don't think it would be that bad
<Gnea> elx: just load the livecd, mount your ubuntu partition(s) and fix grub
<elx> Gnea, Thank you im reading your link...
<elx> Gnea, This is what i did through my Live Cd: Sudo grub
<elx> root (hd0,0)
<elx> and then setup(hd0)
<elx> here 0 is the partition where ubuntu is installed
<Gnea> elx: yeah, that's for traditional windows (XP and before)
<Gnea> elx: the problem is that you're trying to boot into a non-EFI or an EFI system and grub doesn't know the difference
<Tex_Nick> !uefi | elx
<ubottu> elx: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Yawaputa> have heard mumblings that you need to start with win 8   then add ubuntu
<elx> Gnea, Ah that sounds pretty messed up, i thought things were done the old way... :(
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i tryed to share a folder from ubuntu 12.10. but if i try to browse the windows share, when i try to enter  in the share ubuntu says: unable to mount the windows share
<MoL0ToV> there are a bug in default sharing config?
<bekks> MoL0ToV: The sharing config has nothing to do with that error.
<Gnea> elx: well, since microsoft feels threatened by FOSS, they've gone out of their way to try to keep open source distributions off of computers that they don't make, but pay the hardware manufacturer to prevent it from working right
<Gnea> elx: the workaround is to get grub to play right or use the new windows bootloader to load grub
<jhutchins_wk> As with most things in Linux, there's more than one way to deal with EFI.  It's possible to have an EFI aware bootloader and have a fairly normal setup; you can also do combined EFI/MBR setups.
<Tex_Nick> elx : the linux development community is working hard and fast to fix the problem ... unfortunately it's a bit of a kludge rightnow
<GitNick> Gnea: well, psmouse wasn't detecting it like it normally does, does that module depend on synatics? how do I reload that driver?
<MoL0ToV> bekks, ok so where can be the error? when i enabled the share from nautilus system downloaded samba and others packages
<MoL0ToV> automagically
<elx> Gnea, the link you sent forwarded me to a tutorial, however they are assuming that W8 is installed first and then ubuntu
<elx> i have the opposite prob :D
<Gnea> GitNick: well, check to see if there's a synaptics initscript of some sort
<bekks> MoL0ToV: In your case Ubuntu works as a client which doesnt even know about the config - which is used only when acting as a server.
<jhutchins_wk> MoL0ToV: Hate to break it to you but you're gonna have to read the samba docs.
<Gnea> elx: then read the link that Tex_Nick gave you
<bekks> !samba > MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV, please see my private message
<elx> ok...
<MoL0ToV> bekks, works also as server. i shared a folder as guest, and on the same system i tryed to browse the samba share
<Gnea> ok, gotta get more coffee...
<elx> I will be back when i figure it out
<jhutchins_wk> elx: Linux has pretty much always been designed to be aware of other operating systems on the disk and to be capable of multi-boot.  Windows has had the ability to do that since NT4, but really hasn't done any more than provide an ABI.
<bekks> MoL0ToV: The client functionality (trying to mount a share from your windows computer) still doesnt have anything to do with the server's config.
<jhutchins_wk> elx: That's why you often have to install Windows first, it's installer doesn't know how to handle an existing system other than to overwrite it.
<elx> jhutchins_wk, ok.. didn't know that :)
<insertable> MoL0ToV, check the permissions of the shared folder. People may be able to help you more if you dump the contents of `testparm -s` into a pastebin, too
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Actually, it does depend on how you set up the share security and browsability.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Actually, being unable to mount a windows share has NOTHING to do with the samba SERVER config.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Thats what I said three times now. :)
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Correct.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Sorry.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: I don't think that's what he's doing, but I may be wrong.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: At least thats what he said he's doing :)
<Marco> hi, I notice that some of the bundled wallpapers in unity automatically change every so often. How can I make my own that does that?
<insertable> Marco, there are special wallpapers that change (they should have a little icon above them).. change it to a wallpaper that doesn't..
<Marco> insertable, what I mean is that I want to create my own changing wallpapers
<Muphrid> Marco: you can use a 3rd party program for that. a quick look at synaptic gave me the name "wallch" which claims to do that
<ztgu> HI . I have a problem with suspend to RAM and hibernate. My screen stays black (blank) after. Can anyone help me with this?
<bazhang> Marco, take a look at wallch
<bazhang> woops
<bazhang> Muphrid, its in the repos
<Tex_Nick> Marco : you can just places wallpapers in your pictures directory ... if that will help
<Muphrid> yes
<bazhang> so not 3rd party
<Muphrid> I meant, it is in the universe, not in main
<Marco> Muphrid, I'm just curious as to whether the internal functionality used for the built-in changing wallpapers is exposed in any way
<insertable> Marco, you could try something like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wallpaper-tray
<Tex_Nick> ztgu : try pressing the power button on the PC briefly
<ztgu> Tex_Nick: I have tried 1000 times, I need to cold restart my PV every single time
<ztgu> PC*
<Tex_Nick> ztgu : you might need to change your wake options in bios
<fre> hi to everyone, I want to know if it is possible to save U12.10 after installing W8 provided that the OSs will be on different logical drives? I would also like to know if the loader will be corrupted and if so will it be possible to install GRUB by selecting the corresponding button when mounting it in W8.
<ztgu> I have problems with suspend to RAM. My screen stays blank after. Any ideas on what do do?
<grendal-prime> sparkleshare is the bomb
<grendal-prime> need sync just use it.
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<grendal-prime> just my 2 cents
<hanasaki> what's the main difference between amarok and rythmbox?
<angel> #Xubuntu
<ztgu> I have this suspend problem: http://wiki.debian.org/Suspend , under: "Fixing corrupted video on resume" Any idea on how to do theese things?
<angel> Alguien sabe como me debo pasar a la sala de Xubuntu?
<angel> por favor
<bekks> !es | angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Artemis3> !es | angel
<fre> I am repeating in case someone who knew the answer did not see what I wrote. "hi to everyone, I want to know if it is possible to save U12.10 after installing W8 provided that the OSs will be on different logical drives? I would also like to know if the loader will be corrupted and if so will it be possible to install GRUB by selecting the corresponding button when mounting it in W8."
<bazhang> fre, by logical, you mean partitions?
<riderplus> overlay scrollbar is so cool
<riderplus> but I've seen so many posts to remove it
<riderplus> wtf?
<Artemis3> its a simple package to remove
<riderplus> !overlay
<bazhang> riderplus, actual support question?
<riderplus> bazhang: why would one like to remove them? I followed someone's post on installing gnome-shell and overlay scrollbar were to be deleted
<riderplus> by default
<riderplus> then I would always get errors because of that
<Tex_Nick> ztgu : when the PC suspends/hibernates ... the power light on the PC usually turns yellow or flashes ... when you try to resume does the power light change back to a solid green
<bazhang> riderplus, gnome-shell is in the repos, no special instructions needed
<ztgu> Tex_Nick: yes it does. My laptop is going back on and sound too, but no the screen.
<riderplus> bazhang: true. I just won't read any posts that advice one to remove those overlay scrollbars
<riderplus> bazhang: did you use gnome 3? I have 3.7.3 and I don't know if the problem with showing the keyboard layout has been solved
<zozy> re
<riderplus> gnome shell crashes when I try to set my keyboard layout
<riderplus> no problems so far in unity DE
<fre> Yes, i mean two partitions
<Tex_Nick> ztgu : ok that eliminates bios settings then ... hey someone in here can probably help you with that ... just have patience
<ztgu> Tex_Nick: What eliminates my bios settings? the cold reboots or?
<riderplus> bazhang: actually my question was related to kvm
<riderplus> I get this message "kvm disabled by bios" each time I boot
<Tex_Nick> ztgu : i meant that your bios is set properly to resume/wake from suspend ... so the bios settings are ok
<zozy> riderplus: is the virt extension in your bios for your processor enabled?
<tommy_> hi
<ztgu> Tex_Nick: I guess I need to disable (KMS) first and try to suspend the system by some video quirks then. Any advice?
<riderplus> zozy: haven't checked that
<riderplus> found thishttp://askubuntu.com/questions/206148/kernel-update-kvm-disabled-by-bios
<tommy_> Are you able to get to the grub menu on a first install before even selecting language
<zozy> im not in front of a browser now, cant check that link
<MrPopinjay> Ok, so there's that nice little mail notification in the toolbar
<MrPopinjay> But it only works when thunderbird is running
<MrPopinjay> afaik
<tommy_> i ask, cause i'm getting that "recursive.. need reboot" error on installing. At first i thought it was intrinsic to me installing with a usb, but same happens with a burned disk. I read that the solution is setting "acpi=off"in the grub menu, but i don't think that that is available at the initial stages
<MrPopinjay> Is it possible to run thunderbird in the background or something like that?
<Tex_Nick> ztgu : i thought your problem might have been bios settings ... that is not the problem though ... someone else will have to help you ... sorry :)
<tommy_> also, same occurs with ubuntu 12.10/12.04 and ubuntu studio 12.10/12.04
<tommy_> i previously installed 12.04 via usb on this computer, has anyone seen any issues with having windows 8 on a partition?
<jhutchins_wk> tommy_: No.
<lickalott> gents, i have 3 hdd's shared out via samba.  on one PC i can access (copy/move, etc..) all three.  on another PC I can only copy to two of them.  The third gives me a  "this disk is write protected".  Anyone know what thats about?
<jhutchins_wk> tommy_: so you're going to have to actually describe what's happening.
<ztgu> tommy_: what's the problem?
<jhutchins_wk> lickalott: Rememeber Sessame Street?  "One of these things is not like the other..."
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> but why?  same OS, same settings
<lickalott> i think i may have a lead on the problem....
<jhutchins_wk> log files?
<lickalott> seems almost like the drive isn't mounted right (since last night).  I have 3 dirs on this parituclar share.  2 of the folders are showing empty and I know there is stuff in them.  lost+found is unaccessible
<lickalott> its mounted via fstab by UUID.  i remember this happening before.
<w0rm-_x> Anyone knows where is the TCP/IP stack implementations located?
<tommy_> ztgu: attempting to install ubuntu studio 12.10 (but tested also with 12.04 and regular ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04). I get the menu for the language selection, but after selecting English I get a recursive fault and it says 'a reboot is needed!' however thats not the solution, haha.
<LiquidEssence> Hello! I have a question about Conky, if someone might help - I can't seem to be able to make my display window get wider, no matter what I put into the minimum_size and maximum_width parameters, the window just stays at the same width as in the beginning and cuts off the output.
<GitNick> It appears PM resume fails to power up touchpad, is there a way to change the power state manually?
<tommy_> jhutchins_wk: just attempting to install, getting a recursive fault after selecting English in the menu
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076  LiquidEssence the conky beginners guide
<GitNick> Gnea: Thanks, was a good idea to look through init scripts, still nothing. At this point I am pretty convinced that PM resume fails to restore power to touchpad, thus, psmouse won't detect it.
<jhutchins_wk> tommy_: Could you expand on "recursive fault"?
<LiquidEssence> bazhang: thank you I'll look it up (already looked at the documentation on sourcefore and some other conf files), it's probably some stupid thing that I missed somewhere
<pamela> hi all
<tommy_> jhutchins_wk: sure, directly after selecting English as the language, a long stream of install dialog goes by and it halts at an error message saying something along 'recursive fault. a reboot is needed!' i'd be happy to collect a log of it if you know how.
<BluesKaj> lickalott, sometimes after updates I'v e noticed a change in the /dev/sdX designations on fdisk and then the UUIds become invalid , and the bios primary HDD gets changed as well , then of course the fstab entries are no longer valid
<LiquidEssence> it's just that the maximuM_width and minimum_size paramateres don't seem to register at all
<ztgu> tommy_: wierd. I have experienced some problems while having a specific device in my computer. ( in my case a computer mouse) WHen I removed the mouse I was able to install.
<lickalott> BluesKaj, what do i do to fix it?
<lickalott> blkid shows the same UUDI
<jhutchins_wk> tommy_: Have you verified the checksum of the iso and the burned medium?
<lickalott> *UUID
<tommy_> no, but i'll do that now. how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> lickalott, I gave up on fstab entries . I let the file manager deal with the mounts . so far it seems to work
<LiquidEssence> I think the problem was that it was running from the start and kept some of the original configuration fixed so that the window could not be changed. Anyway, it works now :D
<jhutchins_wk> tommy_: There should be a text file with the md5sum of the iso wherever you download the iso from.  Most burning programs will offer to validate the burn, but you can also do an md5sum of the actual device.
<lickalott> i'm running server
<bazhang> !hashes | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bazhang> !md5 > tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_, please see my private message
<sliddjur> Hello, how do I change themes (downloaded) and such on ubuntu?
<w0rm-_x> sliddjur, have you met google?
<w0rm-_x> :p
<riderplus> can someone help please? I can't open gnome-tweak-took I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/0razNvAD
<riderplus> gnome-tweak-tool
<lickalott> if I cd into the share from the server i get this - ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<lickalott> think my drive may be bonked
<k1l_> riderplus: which ubuntu is it? which desktop is installed? are there PPAs on?
<riderplus> 12.10 DE Gnome 3.7.3
<riderplus> yeah I have ricotz and gnome 3 team
<k1l_> riderplus: i bet its caused by the ppas
<riderplus> ok..i'll remove them for the moment
<k1l_> riderplus: well, the supported gnome is 3.6? for 12.10
<jhutchins_wk> lickalott: unmount it, fsck it.
<k1l_> better ask the PPA guys about your problem
<jhutchins_wk> lickalott: Install smartmontools and see what they say.
<Muphrid> ls
<Muphrid> ops
<lickalott> won't let me unmount
<lickalott> i'm not near it so i don't want to force it and not be able to mess with it (i'm at work)
<CoreyBR> lol guys i really really need helop
<CoreyBR> help*
<CoreyBR> asap
<CoreyBR> :(
<lickalott> jhutchins_wk is smartmontools commandline only?
<CoreyBR> i dont know how but my ubuntu is in chinese!!
<bazhang> CoreyBR, with what
<jhutchins_wk> lickalott: Yes.
<redhandbr> CoreyBR, fala rapaz.
<CoreyBR> but i didnt changed the language settings
<Tex_Nick> CoreyBR : you need to ask a specific question ;)
<bazhang> CoreyBR, so change the system language
<CoreyBR> how can i rollback to english/portuguese language? :(
<redhandbr> Corey já aconteceu comigo. Volte na tela de login e troque pra português-br
<bazhang> redhandbr, english here
<CoreyBR> i'll try it, brb
<mburys> lol
<redhandbr> bazhang, i'm helping he in native language. there is no specic rule about language here. The important is: "HELP".
<bazhang> redhandbr, thats not correct
<Artemis3> !br | redhandbr
<ubottu> redhandbr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> redhandbr, this is an english language channel. #ubuntu-br for portuguese
<lickalott> ohhh... it's a live cd.
<lickalott> lol!  i just apt-get/got it
<redhandbr> tss...
<mburys> Hi can any one help me find a working "proxy" all the sites are blocked eek
<redhandbr> CoreyBR, is it worked?
<CoreyBR> it worked, thanks redhandbr :D
<redhandbr> CoreyBR, ;)
<CoreyBR> redhandbr, wtf this bug? lol
<CoreyBR> i got desperate i cant understand shit in chinese LOL
<modem> mburys, the proxy may be blocked as well :)
<redhandbr> CoreyBR, you pressed space, enter, any key that changed the defauld language on login screen.
<redhandbr> default*
<CoreyBR> ubuntu default language is chinese? lol
<CoreyBR> damn asians!
<CoreyBR> joking xD
<redhandbr> CoreyBR, lol!
<mburys> yes i found one site that was not blocked, not one of them worked thou i could ping them. Do you think that is why they would not work
<redhandbr> Default is not chinese, but you have it on your system too.
<bazhang> CoreyBR, lets take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<CoreyBR> ok, sorry.
<tommy_> jhutchins_wk: okay, isos were dled fine and burn too. i'm going to do a reboot and write down the exact message and i'll be back.
<mburys> <modem> my question is this. If i used private proxys would it work as in would it all be unlocked ?
<bjensen> How can I check that Ubuntu 12.04LTS is compatible with the server Im about to order? Dell R320..
<DJones> !hcl | bjensen
<ubottu> bjensen: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<modem> mburys, I never said that?
<DJones> bjensen: The first link that ubottu gave should help you check whether the machine has been tested yet
<Estefania> hola
<redhandbr> bjensen, I don't know about RAID hardware... The others components, seems ok.
<redhandbr> bjensen, find on google for each component of hardware and you'll see if all system is compatible with Ubuntu.
<bjensen> Thanks DJones, redhandbr. Weird that the R310 is on the list, but not 320..maybe its too new?
<redhandbr> Yes, maybe too new!
<Estefania> buenas hay humanos aqui?
<Estefania> alguien que hable castellano
<bjensen> redhandbr: I think you are right about the raid, I remember using software raid on my previous dell server
<Estefania> español
<bazhang> Estefania, #ubuntu-es
<DJones> !es | Estefania
<ubottu> Estefania: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Estefania> ok gracias
<lickalott> jhutchins_wk - does this mean anything to you - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1479685/
<jhutchins_wk> lickalott: It means "hope you have a good backup".  Check your cables.
<lickalott> lol!  right on.  I have a spare that I'll throw in when i get home.   iirc it seems to be good once I dc it and reboot
<vitaly> what this?
<tinux> h
<DJones> vitaly: This is the Ubuntu operating system support channel
<vitaly> for what irc?
<skp1> NIG
<tinux> anybody got ubuntu running on a macbookair with OSX in in a virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> vitaly, what are you looking for ?
<hosk> After manually installing the firmware for my at76_usb card, I can't seem to get network manager to create a wlan0 or even allow wireless networking
<dbrom> anyone experienced in X11 dealing with more then two monitors
<ztgu> I have a problem with suspend to RAM on my laptop. Advice?
<dbrom> do you have extra ram you can try
<BluesKaj> ztgu,describe your problem
<dbrom> Blue you are the person Im looking for
<BluesKaj> db your swap partition should be the same size as your RAM , for your suspend to Ram to work
<ztgu> BlueKaj: Evertime I close my laptop lid, or press, suspend to ram (sleep) My computer doesn't come back from a blank screen. Computer is still on, and sound too. I have red that it's a common problem. Advice?
<BluesKaj> er ztgu
<dbrom> i have the monitors setup and they were working. I rebooted and now one of the monitors on each card works by default. The thing is if I take the mouse off the main screen I cant get back on to the main screen again
<ztgu> BlueKaj: My swap is big enough.
<ztgu> I think my swap is working, if I type the command "free" I can see it
<BluesKaj> ztgu, yes ...well that's all I know about suspend to Ram :)
<dbrom> any ideas BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BluesKaj> dbrom, sorry I'm not familar with using multiple monitors
<cheekee> I have a triple boot Ubuntu 12.10 Amd64,Windows XP 32 bit, Fedora Amd64 system. Everytime I log out of Windows and back into Ubuntu, Ubuntu does not recognise my soundcard, but if I log out out of windows, boot into Fedora, and reboot into Ubuntu the sound card is recognized
<ztgu> cheekee, still using xp? lol
<cheekee> I have Windows 7 on an Ubuntu Virtual Box...but still sentimentally attached to Old XP
<dbrom> cheekee: Run everything though Virtual Box on Ubuntu andd get it done
<tinux> cheekee are you able to boot from USB-stick inside the virtualbox?
<dbrom> how do i move between X screens
<cheekee> tinux: dbrom : I have lots of operating systems on my virtual box + a triple boot logging into ubuntu
<MrPopinjay> ctrl-alt-F# ?
<ztgu> I have a issue found after the computer resumes after suspend to RAM. It's corrupted video (or black screen, or no LCD backlight). Any advice on how to fix the problem?
<dbrom> that allows you to only ligin correct
<dagerik> ztgu: i have same issue with my gma500 card
<dagerik> ztgu: which card you do uave?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Sometimes that's not a solvable problem on some systems, but you can try tweaking the video drivers.  It probably matters what your chipset is.
<k1l_> ztgu: if there is enough swap its not a guarantee for a working suspend
<ztgu> I have switchable graphics with an integrated card in the amd A10 processor, and I have a HD7730M series amd video card
<rudi>  /server chat.freenode.net
<dbrom> how do you switch beteen x screens in kubuntu
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: k1l_ : I have swap, how can I find out if it's not possible,
<ztgu> ?
<efdejot> help
<BluesKaj> ztgu, optimus ?
<cmell> dbrom, don't know about kde, but in xubuntu there's a screen switcher on the task bar
<eeee> i have problem with hardware acceleration
<ztgu> BluesKaj: I have amd.
<eeee> :~$ glxinfo
<eeee> name of display: :0
<eeee> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<eeee> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<eeee> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<FloodBot1> eeee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> ztgu: sometimes there are some problems with modules on resume
<ztgu> k1l_: I have one of them. Advice?
<k1l_> ztgu: i dont know. try to find out if there are others who solved that issue with your card /laptop
<cheekee> Another problem I found is that it is hard to run flightgear on 12.10 even with an old  Logitech Attack 3 joystick, that should be supported by now
<cheekee> and how you wanna fly an aircraft without either a joystick or a yoke?
<cmell> cheekee, trackballs do ok
<cheekee> lol
<zlatan> quick question: is it possible to get a mirrored fakeraid system up and running using this method; 1. install system on single disk as if raid didnt exist. 2. enable raid and do rebuild. 3. system now runs in raid 1.
<dbrom> eeee: is that for me
<ztgu> k1l_: http://wiki.debian.org/Suspend . It's a common problem so I think it's possible to fix. Under "Fixing corrpted video on resume" They explain how to  disable KMS for the video card. Any advice? Idea?
<eeee> dbrom: ?
<k1l_> ztgu: no, videocards are not my business
<cmell> On one of my machines which uses an external usb sound card, an IR remote is also detected as a usb HID device. How does one configure those so I can point a remote at it and have it do something?
<ztgu> Any thoughts on disabling Kernel mode setting (KMS) for the video card?
<cmell> KMS is sort of needed for hard acceleration, isn't it?
<dbrom> never mind then
<cmell> dbrom, kde should have something for that on the desktop
<dbrom> im having issues with a dual card dual monitor kubuntu system.... the strange thing is that the first monitors are only showing up
<cmell> ohh
<zlatan> simple way to get a mirrored fakeraid up and running; 1. install system on single disk as if raid didnt exist. 2. enable mirrored raid set. 3. done. <-- is this feasible?
<cmell> dbrom, it might depend on whether your video card's driver made provisions for that
<bogor> How do i stop mysqld from starting up during boot ?
<cmell> edit inetd.conf
<cmell> I think (?)
<BluesKaj> !fakeraid  | zlatan
<ubottu> zlatan: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dbrom> i had it working thats the thing
<eeee> http://pastebin.com/LKeWSm2U
<eeee> help me
<eeee> hardware acceleration
<eeee> not working
<ztgu> I am having a problem with suspend to RAM on my laptop.
<ztgu> It's a very common issue found after the computer resumes. it's corrupted video (or black screen, or no LCD backlight). The system is still running, which can be seen by pressing the Capslock button and check whether the Capslock LED is changing accordingly. I have no idea on how to fix it. I was reading about disabling KMS on my radeon switchable graphics. I have an A10 cpu with integrated GPU and a discrete amd radeon hd 7730M serie card.
<ztgu> advice?
<eeee> hello
<cmell> ztgu, is it resuming to the builtin video you aren't using?
<eeee> where you do not write all the sermons I enter here
<ztgu> cmell: it's not resuming on any video card. THe screen is totaly black
<zlatan> BluesKaj: thankyou
<cmell> ztgu, I mean if it resumes to the card you don't have connected to the monitor, you might never know
<eeee> dbrom:
<BluesKaj> zlatan, np
<dbrom> yes
<cheekee> I think there is a bug somewhere, because Ubuntu AMD-64 does not recognize the soundcard after the user reboots from XP 32 bit, but recognizes it if the reboot is from Fedora AMD-64
<ztgu> cmell, how can I figure that out? I am using vga_switcheroo, and I always use the card integrated in my cpu
<BluesKaj> cheekee, which soundcard ?
<cmell> ztgu, I don't know, do you have a second monitor?
<ztgu> nope
<bachus_> hmm wine won't install
<ztgu> bachus_: updating your system?
<BluesKaj> cheekee, open alsamixer in the terminal and check the audio chip in upper left
<bachus_> it's a fresh install
<eeee> http://pastebin.com/LKeWSm2U
<cmell> ztgu, if you only use the onboard video, maybe you could remove the extra video card and see if it works any better?
<cheekee> BluesKaj: I have it somewhere...Its onboard nvidia for AMD 64
<BluesKaj> cheekee, read my post above
<ztgu> cmell: That's not a suitable option.
<cmell> cheekee, on my amd64, it's a ALC850
<efdejot> help
<efdejot> http://pastebin.com/LKeWSm2U
<efdejot> hardware accelleration dont works
<cmell> then, ztgu, I have no ideas left
<cheekee> BluesKaj: cmell:  mine is NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: VT1708BCE Analog [VT1708BCE Analog]
<cmell> cheekee, ok, so you;ve got a VIA soundcard onboard your nforce chipset amd64
<BluesKaj> cheekee, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if the module driver loads properly there will be no output after the command
<cmell> cheekee, you said this problem happens when rebooting from linux64 to linux32, are you doing a soft reset or a hard reset?
<cheekee> BluesKaj: cmell: yes! but there is no output because I logged into Fedora and rebooted into Ubuntu
<cmell> cheekee, I meant, when you rebooted did you actually power-down or hit a reset button or something, or did you do a software reboot?
<jackbrown> hi there  Could anyone suggest me a tool for check and repair drives ? Once on Ubuntu Mint there was Palimpsest now has been removed by repositoris I dunno wy
<humbolto> how do I start this great disk management program from the command line?
<cheekee> cmell: No I rebooted from XP 32 bit and Ubuntu AMD-64 did not recognize my soundcard...so I booted back into windows, rebooted into Fedora, and then rebooted Ubuntu and the soundcard was recognized
<BluesKaj> cheekee, open with file permissions /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom , "options snd-hda-intel index=0" , without the quotes. This isn't a guarentee but it might work
<k1l_> jackbrown: which ubuntu you are running?
<jackbrown> 12.10
<jackbrown> K1l_
<skp1> JACKBROWN
<jackbrown> skp1: what's up ? it's a generic question mine  a tool is a tool as Gimp for example
<cmell> if you don't know there's a difference between a hard-reset and a soft-reset, it's pointless for me to ask
<k1l_> jackbrown: it just changed the name
<k1l_> jackbrown: gnome-disk-utility
<jackbrown> k1l_: ok
<BluesKaj> cmell, , this is no time to become judgemental
<cmell> soft resets often leave cards including soundcards in a state where they can't always be properly initialized by the next OS. While hard resets will always leave the card in their pre-boot state
<TrentonAdams> Hi guys.  I've upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, from 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04, with lots of troubles, OF COURSE.
<TrentonAdams> How do I get applications to show in the dash?
<TrentonAdams> The Unity dash that is.
<cheekee> BluesKaj: ok! done! but I am not looking forward to starting the whole booting/rebooting process all over. I'll be in touch
<msh> could anyone tell me if there is a soft for android tablet in ubuntu. or a driver
<TrentonAdams> I'm trying to decide whether I should switch away from ubuntu or not, cause Unity looks really nasty.
<angs> what is the package name to install libpcap?
<msh> or even a soft to flashing a rom to it in ubuntu
<angs> what is the package name to install libpcap?
<ztgu> hi
<braddcadd> TrentonAdams, install Mate, it is the old gnome 2 desktop that your might remember
<ubuntu-tester> angs: your release?
<ztgu> angs: sudo aptitude search ...
<BluesKaj> !desktop  | TrentonAdams
<ubottu> TrentonAdams: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<k1l_> !notunity | TrentonAdams
<ubottu> TrentonAdams: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> TrentonAdams, thats not a supported package here
<BluesKaj>  ftw !KDE
<k1l_> no need for unsupported other DEs
<bazhang> braddcadd, MATE is not supported here
<TrentonAdams> Blue1: k1l_, thanks.  I'd like to try unity first, incase I'm making a fuss for nothing, so, I can't see any applications in the unity dash, can anyone help with getting those to show up?
<Bombo> hi
<TrentonAdams> bazhang: What's not a supported package?
<bazhang> TrentonAdams, once the app is open, right click the icon and choose keep in launcher'
<bazhang> TrentonAdams, sorry, that was for braddcadd
<TrentonAdams> bazhang: So the default is to have no applications showing up?  I've seen screen shots on the net that show most applications.  I'm only seeing "recent" and I can also "search" for applications.
<wijagels_> Hi, I am having trouble with my ceton infinitv in mythtv.  Is anybody experienced in that?
<wijagels_> mythbuntu*
<bazhang> TrentonAdams, if you dont like unity, then gnome-shell is another choice, or gnome-panel for the "classic look"
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: you have zeitgeist running?
<TrentonAdams> bazhang: Yes, but I'd like to see if I like it first. :D
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: Don't know, what is that?  I have 12.04
<BluesKaj> wijagels_, join #mythtv
<Bombo> i got ubuntu 12.10 installed, it worked, but screen was flickering with nouveao driver, then i installed nvidia-current, rebooted, logged in, but i don't see unity icons anymore (it doesn't flicker any more, at least)
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: its a data collector which provides some of the data that unity dash needs
<cortexman> i can't get /etc/init.d/4store to support running two databases. if i run "4s-backend blah;4s-backend blerg; 4s-httpd blah; 4s-httpd blerg" after setting the appropriate ports in /etc/4store.conf, it works. however, /etc/init.d/4store start blah; /etc/init.d/4store start blerg, fails to start the second 4store instance. you can see my very slightly modified /etc/init.d/4store here: http://pastebin.ca/2298104
<Nickiom> Hi folks I was wondering if anyone could help me? I'm having problems with dual booting win8/ubuntu, grub specifys invalid EFI path when i choose windows, although booting into ubuntu is working fine, I've tried google naturally but there is so many mixed responses and It's got me stumped.
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: It won't login at the moment.  I'm going to reboot the VM
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: so you talk about a vm?
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: Huh?  I'm running ubuntu in a vm.
<Bombo> not just the icons are gone, the whole launcher bar at the left is gone
<TrentonAdams> Bombo: Not sure if this will work.  But, press Alt-F2, and run gnome-terminal.  From there, run unity --reset &
<cheekee> BluesKaj: It worked!
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: zeitgeist is running in the background.
<TrentonAdams> Another problem with Unity:  How do I go about getting the windows to stop merging with the top bar, when they are maximized?
<BluesKaj> cheekee, glad to hear it :)
<BluesKaj> Nickiom, have you tried Boot Repair ?
<BluesKaj> !Boot Repair
<cheekee> BluesKaj: I got sound for the first time ever after rebooting into Ubuntu 64 bit from XP 32 bit
<Nickiom> BluesKaj, I have but it failed, i'm actually in the middle of trying it again now so I'll let you know how i get on, thanks though :)
<BluesKaj> Nickiom, also one has to remember to do sudo update-grub after the changes ..a small thing , but important
<Nickiom> Ah, will do that now, thanks BluesKaj, will reboot now and let you know :)
<BluesKaj> cheekee, it's a matter of solidifying the audiomodule in alsa
<ztgu> I found a video off how my problem is like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEsF72DPLSo
<ztgu> Any advice on how to fix it?
<TrentonAdams> Does anyone understand why Unity doesn't have "groups" of applications like the old gnome 2 does?  Surely this is not considered to be "user" friendly.  Is there a way of seeing "groups"?
<Bombo> TrentonAdams: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: go to the application lense
<TrentonAdams> Bombo: Oh, you must have a different version than I do.
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: application lense?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: super+a
<Bombo> TrentonAdams: 12.10
<k1l_> and then press the filter button righthandside
<Bombo> TrentonAdams: Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<auburtic> Hi, any idea howany idea how to kill opened sockets on port 80 on ubuntu?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: and if you want gnome2 and just want to flam about unity, you should look out for some alternative mentioned before. unity is not gnome2, thats it
<TrentonAdams> super+a just brings up dash, which shows nothing.  Then I click an icon on the bottom (which I don't know what it means) and then a screen with all install applications shows up.  That screen doesn't group them.
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6169/6175859853_941086d046_o.png
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: I'm trying desperately to try and find out how Unity works.  That's why I'm asking questions.
<cheekee> BluesKaj: ok! Thanks very much! But there is still a problem with flightgear if the flagship sophisticated open software game on Linux does not work properly due to problems with configuring joysticks and yokes
<velocity> I have to say, these past 3 months using ubuntu has been more stable than the previous 3 months using windows.
<Bombo> whats the unity 'laucher' on the left called?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: else there is a lense somewhere in the PPAs which give you a gnome2 grouping by default.
<Bombo> (in ps)
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: So they aren't grouped by default then?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: you should decide now if you want something that looks like gome2 or not. unity will never be gnome2 so this would be a dead end from now on
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: Yes, that's exactly what I'm trying to do/ :D
<mrgt> I have a problem. I selected a driver
<mrgt> * oops
<TrentonAdams> I do wonder though, where can these things be discussed to make Unity "user friendly"?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: then read what i said above. and search the net for the gnome2 lookalike lense (i dont know where it is out of my head)
<shellmie> someone to discuss in french
<TrentonAdams> I like the search feature, but "only" having a search feature, by default, is NOT user friendly.
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: stop that userfriendly nonsens
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: I will, thanks for the tip.
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: Well it's not non-sense, I'd like to see Ubuntu get back to being user friendly, cause I've loved it up till now.
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: its not you alone who decide what userfriendly is or not.
<mrgt> Let me start again. I have a problem.. Ubuntu won't boot. I get the message "gave up waiting for root device "
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: I agree with you, it's not, that's why it needs to be discussed.
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: like i told you alot: unity will never be gnome2-alike. so dont blame unity not to be gnome2
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: I don't expect it to be like gnome 2, it's not anything like gnome 2
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: I simply expect it to be "user friendly".  Having a requirement for a user to "search" for an application that they may not know the name for, is not cool.
<k1l_> its the same nonsense like the linux is not windows discussion. it just a dead-end discussion. thats it. so skip that part.
<user_>  [15:45] [user_(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 1]
<user_> [#ubuntu]
<user_>  [15:45] [user_(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 1]
<user_> [#ubuntu]
<FloodBot1> user_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_> :s
<user_>  [15:45] [user_(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)] [Act: 1]
<subman> How do I install glxgears?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: the search works for tagged words, not only the program names, too
<mrgt> so can anyone help me? I was trying to fix my screen resolution and selected the proprietary  driver now Ubuntu won't boot.
<bekks> subman: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: yeah, just noticed that, just before you mentioned it.  That is actually cool.
<jeeves_moss> how do I setup syslog so I can log my external routers, etc?
<k1l_> for the rest: i told you how to find that grouped view i showed you in that picutre
<k1l_> !unity | TrentonAdams
<ubottu> TrentonAdams: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<subman> bekks, Thanks!
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: However, I'm trying to think of this from a layman's perspective.  They might not think of searching for "internet" for example.  Or maybe "text" for a text editor, etc.  So far, that was my biggest hurdle, I didn't know I could search on tagged words.
<amanda1> hello, I'm having trouble with watching dvd's. I'm getting the error: "decryption library not installed"
<emes> in a multi-monitor setup, is there any way to have one monitor display one workspace and another monitor display another?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | amanda1
<ubottu> amanda1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cheekee> wow! I used to be in Customer Services, and it was rough. but you guys must be having an even tougher experience
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: thanks for the lense tip.
<OerHeks> amanda1,  install dvdread4 and run the script as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: So, do you know if there is a way of making the windows not merge with the top bar, when maximized?
<BluesKaj> amanda1, also make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<|nv|s|b|e>  
 * velocity loves ubuntu
<BluesKaj> cheekee, not really ..we don't have to do this..we're all volunteers:)
<lyda> i've set up an apt cache at http://frith:9999/ubuntu (it points at the irish mirror).
<amanda1> Thank you!
<lyda> how can i get the ubuntu installer to use it?
<cheekee> BluesKaj: ok! cool!
<lyda> i know that once installed i can edit /etc/apt/source.list, but is there a way to set this up in the installer?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: do you mean global menue?
<BluesKaj> lyda, your package manager
<ztgu> any thoughts on pci=nomsi
<ztgu> ?
<bekks> ztgu: Why?
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: I don't know what I mean, cause I'm not familiar with the unity terminology.  However, when you maximize, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons, all get merged with the top menu bar.  I want them to be part of the window only.  I've heard that can be done.
<lyda> BluesKaj: i don't understand that answer.  i'm aware that i need to configure the package manager.
<psychopathic> http://ubuntuone.com/6cjBk6ycAsxOFyTqgfDiIX <-- Life the way I see it.
<cheekee> BluesKaj: I guess after a few months, you'll all be Computer experts , and not only with Ubuntu
<ztgu> suspend to ram problem? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEsF72DPLSo  It fixed this guys problem
<ztgu> bekks
<lyda> i'm asking how i can do that within the installer.
<BluesKaj> lyda, look for the source repositories
<BluesKaj> took a lot longer than a few months for me , cheekee , and I
<BluesKaj> .I'm no expert
<lyda> BluesKaj: clearly.
 * locate is back (gone 00:38:27)
 * locate is away: PS3 or sleeping or something...
<bekks> !afk | locate
<ubottu> locate: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<cheekee> lyda: that was unfair
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: uhhh, i dont know if that is possible that easy
<BluesKaj> lyda, we all use differnt desktops which use different package managers
<lyda> i'm not asking about desktops.
<lyda> i'm asking about the installer.
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: okay.  Can I at least move it to the right, like you could with meta-city?
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: the old trick should work on 12.04 but not for maximized windows.
<lyda> the installer asks about a proxy, but it does not allow me to choose the hosts i'm going to update from.
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: Trying ubuntu tweak, I'll see if it worked.
<henrik1> any one got any ideas why i modprobe cant find nvidia-current on latest 12.10
<lyda> i'm using approx as an apt proxy cache - so it's not a traditional proxy as such.
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: the whole concept behind unity relies on the point to keep the mouse ways to the upper left. making buttons to the right and keep them out of the panel  etc. can cause a not intended user experience.
<cheekee> lyda: Your query is so complex
<Anaphaxeton> what is the smallest ubuntu iso i can find? i want a cli release that is not a server
<Anaphaxeton> i saw there are some core images
<Anaphaxeton> but i dont know how to use those
<k1l_> Anaphaxeton: minimal install? or better netinstall
<lyda> cheekee: ok.
<Anaphaxeton> k1l_, which iso will give me that option?
<Anaphaxeton> the regular one?
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: Yeah, I could see a person accidentally clicking the minimize/restore buttons by accident, when trying to access the file menu.  That's probably why most systems have them at the top right.  But that's fine, that's just a preference anyhow.  I can live with it.  I'll try Unity for a bit.
<k1l_> Anaphaxeton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Anaphaxeton> ty k1l_
<BluesKaj> henrik1, nvidia-current will install if you use the terminal to do so ...it doesn't get listed in additional driver" jockey etc for spme reason
<cheekee> lyda: How to reconfigure the package manager? I mean you should be talking to Linus himself
<henrik1> BluesKaj: ok great i feel like im runngin in circles ill try reinstalling it again
<BluesKaj> cheekee, I think he's talking about the OS installer , somethin he forgot to mention in his questions
<k1l_> TrentonAdams: i dont blame people to not like unity. you are free to use the desktop you want. just give unity a chance as it is. the developers made some brainstorming about it as it is (and canonical did some tests on users aswell). that is just my point in saying: dont try to make unity as a gnome2 replacement. it doesnt want to be made to a gnome2
<BluesKaj> henrik1, again .what does glxinfo | grep OpenGL output
<TrentonAdams> k1l_: No, I definitely see that it's not a gnome 2 replacement.  And, there are some good things about it.  The searching is cool.  I do feel like they should put some example searches as well though.  I did not think of searching by tags right away.  Now that I know, it's just fine, but it didn't come to mind quickly.  Although, that could be because I'm a programmer.
<cheekee> BluesKaj: I think the root problem is the package mgr...She can install thousands of OS's
<lyda> cheekee: uh.  no.  i should not.
<elx> Ok guys i posted afew hours
<lyda> ok, the answer is to use a pressed file for the installer.
<lyda> er, preseed file.
<lyda> it's docummented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<elx> regarding mine Grub which was erased by windows8
<henrik1> BluesKaj: omg mesa wasent even installed and not opengl either
<BluesKaj> henrik1, no they aren't installed by default
<ThinkT510> elx: you should always install windows before linux, windows will always overwrite the mbr
<lyda> cheekee: the installer is modified from the debian installer and written as part of the debian project.  i have rather large doubts that linus has anything to do with coding it.
<elx> ThinkT510, Yes actually i made that mistake
<elx> i had ubuntu and installed windows8
<elx> couldn't repair the grub even with super grub
<elx> but finally found a solution online... and now it works
<henrik1> any one know how you paste in weechat-curses?
<elx> somebody here gave me some hints but i forgot their nicks to give them feedback regarding the problem...
<Bombo> hmm how can i logon to unity from remote? i'm connected via ssh
<BluesKaj> cheekee, do you know what installer means in that context now ?
<bekks> Bombo: Using just ssh, you cant. You would have to enable XDMCP or you would have to use something like nxclient/nxserver or vnc.
<Bombo> bekks: i got x11vnc
<cheekee> that page you posted is pretty rough, and potentially damaging to a small company...I hope you test it first on only 1 PC
<Bombo> bekks: but it won't run 'root@ubuntu$ x11vnc -display :0.0 -passwd foo' XOpenDisplay failed (:0.0)
<Bombo> hmm
<guntbert> cheekee: what are you talking about?
<cheekee> guntbert: lyda : BluesKaj: This page https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<BluesKaj> guntbert, cheekee is referring to this ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<bekks> Bombo: a) dont run it as root and b) you need an X server for running it.
<Alloushi> hi
<xjrn> where would i insert "btrs dev scan" to trigger before mountall in raring?
<bekks> Bombo: You're better off using nxclient/nxserver.
<ThinkT510> !13.04 | xjrn
<ubottu> xjrn: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Alloushi> guys I'm gonna move from Windows to Linux, but i have some concerns
<xjrn> woops s/btrs/btrfs/
<xjrn> ThinkT510: where would i insert "btrs dev scan" to trigger before mountall in Quetzal ?
<ThinkT510> xjrn: no idea sorry, you do realise btrfs is still experimental?
<xjrn> ThinkT510: where would i insert "/bin/sh yes" to trigger before mountall in Quetzal ?
<ThinkT510> xjrn: i don't know sorry
<cheekee> lyda: it seems she is gone already - testing a webpage that is like a grenade, if handled incorrectly
<lyda> hm?
<cheekee> lyda: oki you are still here
<BluesKaj> who cares
<cheekee> ok!
<lyda> cheekee: i've been working on unix systems since 1989.  i've configured sun jumpstart and redhat's kickstart at different points.  debian's pressed system is, well, annoying, but it's not rocket science.
<Alloushi> guys
<Alloushi> today, I officially deleted my Facebook and Google+ accounts
<lyda> in this case i'm looking at automating certain aspects of vm installs to build vagrant base boxes.
<k1l_> Alloushi: ok, but that belongs into the offtopic channel :) #ubuntu-offtopic
<JohnSnowstorm> hey guys, anyone know how to show the channel user/nick list in xchat - gnome - 0.3.0?
<ThinkT510> JohnSnowstorm: use proper xchat
<cheekee> BluesKaj: guntbert: Over to you. I am lost here.
<JohnSnowstorm> and which version is the proper version?
<Pillz> Ah, here we go
<JohnSnowstorm> hey steel
<Pillz> hi jss
<ThinkT510> !info xchat | JohnSnowstorm
<ubottu> JohnSnowstorm: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu15 (quantal), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<Pillz> so same version.  then userlist should be under view
<k1l_> JohnSnowstorm: try the xchat without the -gnome
<Pillz> try ctrl + f7
<Alloushi> kll_
<Alloushi> I didn't finish my sentence :D
<JohnSnowstorm> ok, off i go on the quest for new irc client
<Alloushi> what I was going to say is that, I don't wanna be depending on these stuff anymore
<BluesKaj> cheekee, no matter , dunno what the guy is doing here asking us plebes about modding the installer mirrors previous to running the install
<Alloushi> So I'm moving to Linux, leaving Windows
<Alloushi> but I have CONCERNS
<Alloushi> and I came here to get answers :D
<Pillz> goodluck jss
<ThinkT510> !enter | Alloushi
<ubottu> Alloushi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pillz> i have quassel installed but never tried it
<k1l_> Alloushi: ask a supportquestion and you will get answers if someone knows the answer. but chittychat goes to the offtopic channel please
<Alloushi> okay guys sorry, anyway, currently I'm doing many projects, JSP project on Netbeans, and an APS.net project using visual Studio, <-- which isn't available on linux of course, but when I'm done with it, I will install Linux, I installed Ubuntu before, but I feel that Ubuntu became a company that seeks profit, just like windows
<Jaus> Hello, I am trying to use MultiArch i386 dev files. When I try installing the deb package through synaptic the deb says it will remove 64 bit versions from mt filesystem.
<k1l_> Alloushi: keep in mind, that this is a technical support channel. do you have a technical support question?
<Alloushi> kll_ , well no, but who has some time ? I need someone to answer my questions, in private
<BluesKaj> canonical has an enterprise division , Alloushi m but a lot of linux distros do.
<k1l_> Alloushi: then try #ubuntu-discuss ot #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> !pm | Alloushi
<ubottu> Alloushi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<henrik1> i did a purge and autoclean on the nvidia drivers and redownloaded however still got the same issue
<henrik1> i get this runing glxinfo xlib: extention (glx) missing on display 0
<Kilumnati> anyone here know how to get capture device Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2304:021e Pinnacle Systems, Inc. Dazzle DVC170 to work in ubuntu 12.10
<henrik1> and modprobe wont find the module
<mint> can i access another partitions in my hdd when iam using live cd?
<henrik1> even tried downloading new headers
<bekks> mint: Yes.
<henrik1> mint: use fdisk -l
<Kilumnati> anyone here have my capture device and get it work in ubuntu 12.10
<seeqwell> take a looksie.  Why does my machine keep slamming off http://pastebin.com/eC1HxAaf
<mint> henrik1: nothing
<henrik1> mint:  then use: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<henrik1> where you change the path to the drive you got
<mint> henrik1: i forgot sudo
<henrik1> mint: you need to run it with sudo
<henrik1> mint:  yeah
<BluesKaj> mint, yes , you use the mount command , sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt  , sdX being the partiition designation from fdisk -l
<Kilumnati> anyone here help me out?
<BluesKaj> Kilumnati, just ask your question
<Kilumnati> anyone here know how to get capture device Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2304:021e Pinnacle Systems, Inc. Dazzle DVC170 to work in ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Kilumnati: You'll need to find out wether that device is supported by linux at all, and then, you have to find out which kernel module you'll have to use.
<BluesKaj> Kilumnati, is it a tv tuner capture card ?
<Kilumnati> well this guy on youtube does  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biQ8FXxoXN8
<Alloushi> bye beoble
<Gemclip> where can i download the ISO files for ubuntu using torrents?
<bekks> Gemclip: You'll find the links on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gemclip> i see the download links but they all seem to dl via http
<Gemclip> found it under al
<Gemclip> alt
<BluesKaj> bbl ...stuff to do
<Stmeter> Hi guys. I'm using cheese to see if I have a webcam that works. Although every time I open it, it crashes. Where are the log files located?
<Stmeter> Or if you can recommend any other app that allows me to view my webcam
<OerHeks> Stmeter, start cheese from the terminal grabbing the output: cheese 2>&1 > cheese.log
<grkblood> are there issue with the maverick repos right now?
<grkblood> issues*
<OerHeks> grkblood, maverick is EOL, and updates are removed
<OerHeks> grkblood, there is a way to obtain those old updates
<Stmeter> OerHeks: No log file was printed.
<OerHeks> grkblood, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements howto add old-releases
<grkblood> thanks
<paris> folks! how to setup Wifi wireless in ubuntu 12.4 ?
<OerHeks> grkblood, i am not sure why you want to continue that old version, upgrading is safer
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | paris
<ubottu> paris: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OerHeks> Stmeter, that logfile should be in your home folder, at the level of /Documents/ and /Downloads/
<Stmeter> OerHeks, yes it's empty.
<nashant> Hi guys, I'm getting LOADS of segfault errors. Here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1480253/ Any idea?
<OerHeks> Stmeter, maybe dmesg log shows something
<Kilumnati> thats my device how can i get it to work in ubuntu http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_Dazzle_Video_Creator_%28DVC170%29
<jhansonxi> nashant: Bad RAM?
<nashant> jhansonxi: Shouldn't be, it's almost brand new and it was working absolutely fine up until a couple of hours ago
<paris> big thanks for that, and I am going to read , for now take care!
<nashant> jhansonxi: The only thing that's changed is I installed a gt520 in my machine, it was using an integrated radeon before that. I had to chroot in and install nvidia-current, which uninstalled fglrx
<jhansonxi> nashant: I had a new system develop RAM errors about two weeks after it was put into service.  Running memtest on it is a simple way to eliminate that possibility.
<jhansonxi> nashant: Could also be a power problem if the supply can't handle the additional GPU power load.
<nashant> and how do I run memtest?
<yalu> damn
<yalu> updated my ltsp client image, and it broke sound... pulseaudio says "XOpenDisplay() failed"
<jhansonxi> Reboot and hold the Shift key down before Ubuntu boots.  You'll get a menu of boot options.  It's usually near the bottom of the list.  Or you can download the ISO and burn it to a CD: http://www.memtest.org
<nashant> jhansonxi: psu should be fine. 750W running 4 SATA disks, and the GT520
<jhansonxi> nashant: Also check the obvious stuff like loose memory modules, cards, cables, CPU heatsink.
<yalu> I've been juggling around kernels and client images for more than a day trying to make non-pae capable clients work and learned depressingly little how to troubleshoot ltsp
<nashant> jhansonxi: I don't have memtest option
<jhansonxi> nashant: Then try the ISO from their web site
<gnumber9> .
<bekks> nashant: Then just install memtest86++ and you will get one.
<nashant> cheers bekks
<grish> anyone have a good source for themes? I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !themes > grish
<ubottu> grish, please see my private message
<gbear14275> is there a list of the launchers in unity somewhere?  I'm trying to learn how to make launcher files and was hoping to snoop on some in the unity "dock?"
<nashant> jhansonxi: Just noticed that libc6-i386 was on the autoremove list. I've been getting error 4 in libc-2.15.so. Could this be the problem?
<gbear14275> I'm also having a hard time getting my new minecraft icon to work properly, it just flashes a terminal instead of launching the program
<nashant> bekks: memtest86++ already installed
<bekks> nashant: You could also just use a livecd.
<jhansonxi> nashant: I don't think so.  The i386 version would only be needed if a 32-bit program needed it and you are using a 64-bit system.
<nashant> I am
<nashant> I've just rebooted and now python is crashing
<jhansonxi> nashant: That kind of random/creeping error is usually indicative of hardware failure (RAM, CPU)
<nashant> oh ****ing wonderful
<merozone2002> what?
<nashant> python and php dying
<shomon> hi, anyone know a bit about empathy in ubuntu? I'm getting lots of aim spam
<merozone2002> hello every body
<shomon> gaim used to kill it.. I mean pidgin
<jhansonxi> nashant: The main thing is to isolate the cause of it and avoid chasing phantom problems.  IOW, don't spend time trying to compile a custom kernel to solve a problem caused by failing hardware.
<nashant> I wasn't even thinking of doing that
<jhansonxi> nashant: Not literally.  One of the main skills you learn when troubleshooting PCs is differentiating between hardware and software failures.  Random crashes affecting many unrelated programs, and errors involving ever increasing number of programs usually indicates hardware failure.
<nashant> Yeah, unfortunately that makes a lot of sense
<devnull_> hello
<jhansonxi> nashant: If the system is stable when first powered on (cold) but starts failing later or when under heavy load (hot) then it usually indicates a thermally-related problem like a faulty fan, poor heatsink mounting, or marginal chip behavior (almost anything including CPU, GPU, north/south bridge, RAM)
<nashant> jhansonxi: Nope. php and python fail immediately
<KBentley57> hi guys.  Does the AMD catalyst package provided by ubuntu install the 32 bit and 64 bit drivers?
<jhansonxi> nashant: Easy way to isolate hardware problems is to put the drives in a different system and see if the problem still occurs.
<nashant> would be easy if I had access to another system
<jhansonxi> You could try removing the GTS card and see what happens.
<KBentley57> I'm trying to get wine running better.  I suspect it's because I'm on a 64 bit install, and it can't "find" the 32bit drivers
<nashant> Now /bin/df has failed
<bekks> nashant: Then run a memtest.
<nashant> that's what I'm trying
<nashant> but got a live usb that doesn't show memtest
<MonkeyDust> KBentley57  some 200 people in #winehq
<nashant> and I'm trying to add it in to my grub, but no love
<bekks> nashant: Just use another livecd.
<jhansonxi> nashant: Best to use other media.  Changing anything on a mounted filesystem when you have random errors is really asking for data loss.  I would disconnect the hard drives and boot from a CD/DVD, USB drive, or netboot PXE from a server
<KI4RO> My computer will not Restart...any suggestions?
<KBentley57> MonkeyDust, I know, I'm getting ready to go there.  I've been down this road before trying to get L4DII to run correctly and I was having similar issues.  I've got a 6970 2GB card, and am only getting 30 fps or so.  Should be much more.
<KBentley57> KI4RO, hard reset?
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Yes, I can force it with the power switch
<KI4RO> KBentley57, If that's what you're asking
<MonkeyDust> KI4RO  sudo shutdown -r now
<KBentley57> KI4RO,  Oh, you mean "why will it not restart?"
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Yes, when I select Restart from gear at the top
<KI4RO> KBentley57, It goes along for a while like its going to happen then the screen goes black and that's the end of it
<thesmallestpossi> iI have a huge penis
<KBentley57> KI4RO, do you have a PCIe graphics card?
<KI4RO> thesmallestpossi, Not in this room
<thesmallestpossi> No but my penis is small
<KI4RO> KBentley57, I don't think so, its a laptop
<KBentley57> KI4RO, Ok, does it have any sort of gpu other than the one built in to the processor or chipset?
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Toshiba Satellite a 135
<nashant> ok, I found the memtest option on the live usb, but it says cannot load ramdisk with old kernel image
<KI4RO> KBentley57, No, I have not made any mods to it
<KBentley57> KI4RO, I was going to suggest making sure you have any propriatary drivers installed.  My system did the same thing until I had the right display drivers
<jhansonxi> nashant: I'm not sure what the error means exactly.  Could be a problem with the live USB configuration or a false message due to the hardware error.
<KI4RO> KBentley57, How would I know about propietary drivers?
<jhansonxi> nashant: Try the Live USB memtest on a different system to see if it works there.
<KBentley57> KI4RO, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<KI4RO> KBentley57, I can use boot-repair and it will work one time and then it won't do it again.  I'm running 12.10
<machicola> anyone know where keyboard shortcuts is located for gnome fallback desktop? hide/show desktop command doesn't seem to be working for me
<machicola> which I thought would be default set to ctrl+alt+D
<KBentley57> KI4RO, go to a terminal and run "ubuntu-drivers list"
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Okay
<KBentley57> KI4RO, it should show any that you can install.  If it lists nothing, you should be ok
<KI4RO> KBentley57, It showed nothing
<KBentley57> KI4RO, hm, then it's probably not driver related.  What is the model of the notebook? If you don't mind sharing.
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Its a Toshiba Laptop Satellite A135
<mike_papa> Hello, is it possible to use current user name wildcard in fstab?
<machicola> what does "ctrl+Super+D" mean regarding keyboard
<machicola> or, what does Super refer to
<mike_papa> machiola: windows key?
<KBentley57> KI4RO, have you ever used pastebin?
<nashant> jhansonxi: The problem is uefi. And if I try and boot non-uefi it just hangs. Or seems to
<KI4RO> machicola, The "windows" key
<KI4RO> KBentley57, No
<machicola> ahh, thankyou!
<machicola> so it's useful after all :P
<mike_papa> machiola: most probably. Or "apple" key, or whatever you have between ctrl and alt.
<nashant> oh balls. looks like LOADS of errors
<jhansonxi> nashant: I haven't worked with UEFI yet so I can't help with that.
<machicola> nice, making progress
<bekks> nashant: broken RAM?
<KBentley57> KI4RO, Can you try to copy the output of "sudo lshw" into the text box of http://pastebin.com, submit, and give me the link here?
<nashant> jhansonxi: ok, been running just over a minute and 8.5k errors
<jhansonxi> nashant: With memtest?
<KBentley57> KI4RO, it posts a bit of lengthy output, and it would flood the room otherwise
<nashant> yup
<KI4RO> KBentley57, I'll give it a try
<bekks> nashant: Then it is broken.
<KBentley57> KI4RO, ok.  just let me know if you need help on a certain part
<nashant> Yeah, I thought that as soon as half the screen turned red
<jhansonxi> nashant: Could be: bad RAM (try different RAM modules), bad motherboard (try RAM in different system), or bad RAM controller in CPU (if intergrated)
<jal> #
<antispin> hey, i'm trying to make a bootable USB stick with ubuntu 12.10 using mac osX 10.6, so i'm trying to convert the .iso to a .img using hdiutil. i specified the output as /Desktop/ubunutu.img, but after the resulting file is ubuntu.img.dmg, is this OK?
<alfabit> nashant, do you have more than 1 stick of RAM in the system ?
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Okay its there:  http://pastebin.com/FxvbgNm6
<nashant> alfabit: yup. 2x4GB
<KI4RO> KBentley57, I think LOL
<nashant> After it's finished I'm gonna play about with swapping them around
<pythor> Can anyone help me get my Ubuntu 12.10 machine booting again?  It just stopped booting last night.  I'm pretty sure  the hardware is OK, as I'm running it now on a 12.04 live USB.
<alfabit> nashant, exactly.
<alfabit> If you are lucky, it is just one of the 2 sticks
<alfabit> and not a memory controller inside the CPU.
<nashant> hopefully only 1 is failing. Then I'll get them to just send out a new one
<mapass> antispin, you could give a try to UNetBootin @ http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nashant> If not, then I'll get them to send me a whole new set (mboard, cpu, ram)
<alfabit> pythor, what's the last thing you see when you boot the 12.10 installation?
<antispin> mapass: so it's not good that it the resulting file has .dmg appended to the ebd
<antispin> *end
<pythor> POST, then a message indicating a missing OS.  From the live usb, I can still see my files are there.  I have a small efi partition and  60GB ubuntu partition.
<pythor> I tried running Boot Repair, but that hasn't helped.
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to install some games that are packaged in the Nixstaller, and these installers keep hanging at "Execute: /tmp/selfgzxxxxx/bin/linux/x86_64/libc.so.6/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and not moving on.
<c_smith> is there anything I can try?
<bekks> c_smith: Which Ubuntu are you on, and whats the "Nixstaller"?
<alfabit> pythor, sounds like GRUB - the bootloader - may have been corrupted.
<Jlinkz> wow you guys look busy
<c_smith> bekks, 12.10. and Nixstaller is detailed here: http://nixstaller.sourceforge.net/news.php
<Jlinkz> hi, I think the dns for my ubuntu server is messed up. when i type the comand apt-get update it returns a lot of errors. can someone help?
<alfabit> pythor: If you can boot the system once, you can re-run 'update-grub' and that should let you boot the system again.
<c_smith> Jlinkz, I'd suggest pastebinning at least some of those errors and providing them to the nice folks here.
<KBentley57> KI4RO, sorry, gone for a moment, looking over it now
<KI4RO> KBentley57, np
<Jlinkz> working on that
<pythor> alfabit, I can only boot on the live usb.  Any idea how to get it to boot that first time?
<alfabit> pythor: You might try Super Grub Disk supergrubdisk.org to get it to boot the 12.10 system.
<bekks> Jlinkz: Which errors?
<c_smith> bekks, if you meant what the nixstaller is for, it's one for each of the Humble Bundle games I have.
<pythor> alfabit, OK, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<c_smith> that come in that format, that is.
<sweb> i have an error using SSD hard ... mount parition that located on `/` error during click on natilus http://paste.ubuntu.com/1480592/
<mapass> antispin: im not sure, because ive never used hdiutil nor mac os... but it could be fine.. but i cant guarantee
<bekks> sweb: The error tells you what to do.
<Jlinkz> http://pastebin.com/PYnhQXkv
<sweb> bekks: it's not NTFS ... but natilus see as another partion but it's '/'
<mapass> antispin: maybe this could be useful http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<nashant> jhansonxi: how much do you know about memtest?
<bekks> sweb: Your error message tells something different.
<nashant> or bekks
<bekks> nashant: When it shows errors, your hardware is broken.
<sweb> bekks: yep ... so i need help
<mapass> antispin: look at 3th step :)
<jhansonxi> nashant: Not an expert but I've used it quite a bit.  Normally I don't need to mess with any options.
<nashant> Yeah, but I'm trying to figure out which bits are broken
<Jlinkz> here is some of the errors http://pastebin.com/PYnhQXkv i cant connect to any websites?
<bekks> nashant: In the last 20 years I never saw a system with memtest error and NO broken hardware.
<bekks> nashant: RAM, mainboard, CPU - as jhansonxi already told you.
<nashant> it seems to throw errors when testing 8192-8668 of 8171M
<antispin> mapass: yeah, i'm following that guide, it notes that OSX tends to add .dmg, but it's ambiguous as to whether or not that's good or bad. I think it's ok though, Thank you!
<alfabit> nashant, that's the range of the bad DIMM
<alfabit> so pull out the first stick.
<alfabit> re-run the test.
<nashant> That's what I thought
<alfabit> It will probably chug along w/ no errors..
<nashant> but surely that would come at the end of the 2nd dimm
<nashant> but if it says it's testing 8192-8668 of 8171, might that not mean a bad controller?
<alfabit> If DIMMs are less than 8GB, yes, I guess so..
<jhansonxi> nashant: Hard to deduce.  It depends on how the memory addresses are assigned to the modules.  Most systems will boot with a single module so remove one and retest.
<nashant> the dimms are 4GB
<ohshitgorillas> Hi there! When booting with the server or minimal installer, how do I enable compatibility with Bluetooth devices?
<alfabit> nashant, just make sure to test the easy stuff first :)
<alfabit> pulling a DIMM is easy.
<nashant> total memory should be 8192, but memtest is saying there's 8171
<alfabit> sometimes the RAM sockets are dodgy, too, on inexpensive boards. A reseat might help. But pull it first, and see if you can get a clear run with memtest.
<mapass> antispin: You're welcome... and good luck :)
<bekks> nashant: Then pull one DIMM and retest.
<nashant> Yeah, I'll let the whole test run while I'm sleeping, then pull it out in the morning and retest
<alfabit> nashant, don't do that.
<nashant> alfabit: how come?
<alfabit> nashant, you've got an error, stop the test right away.
<bekks> nashant: You already KNOW the test is failing. Stop it, pull one DIMM and retest.
<jhansonxi> nashant: Some may be reserved for GPU sharing (common with integrated video).
<KBentley57> KI4RO, i don't see anything out of the ordinary, however, I do see that there is a bios update for your model on toshiba's website.  I would suggest trying that first.
<ohshitgorillas> How do I enable bluetooth compatibility when using the server installer? I need it for my keyboard and mouse... and I'm too lazy to go down to goodwill and pick up a ps/2 keyboard =P
<jhansonxi> nashant: Even a single error is bad so when you find one you can assume that something is faulty and needs to be repaired or replaced.
<KI4RO> KBentley57, Thank you so much...appreciate your time....Happy 2013 to you and yours
<KBentley57> Thanks, you too.  Good luck with it - issues like this are just tiny aggravations :)
<nashant> right
<nashant> test stopped
<nashant> dimm 2 pulled, retesting
<Jlinkz> can someone help me, i cant connect to the internet on my ubuntu server?
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: Can you access the BIOS with it?
<bekks> Jlinkz: Did you pastebin the errors you get?
<Jlinkz> yes i posted it twice
<Jlinkz> http://pastebin.com/PYnhQXkv
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: yep
<bekks> Jlinkz: Pastebin "cat /etc/resolv.conf" please.
<nashant> on to test #4, and no errors
<Jlinkz> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Jlinkz> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Jlinkz> thats it
<FloodBot1> Jlinkz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alfabit> nashant, sounds like it's your DIMM :) Relatively good news.
<bekks> Jlinkz: You dont have a DNS server configured.
<ohshitgorillas> technically it's USB but it's the logitech unifying USB/halfassed bluetooth
<alfabit> nashant, in proper operation, memtest86+ will take ~6-12 hrs to uncover some errors
<Jlinkz> how do i edit it ?
<bekks> Jlinkz: How did you configure the IP of your server?
<dinosaurvskitten> how can I simply run a command in ubuntu 12.10? Hitting 'super' is intuitively the one that should work since it also does search and all those things, but typing "urxvt" in it doesn't do anything, even though it's a valid command.
<Jlinkz> i have a static ip
<Jlinkz> oh wait let me try something
<nashant> alfabit: well the first time I ran it it took less than a minute
<volty> hi, I wanted, as usual, to get and burn kubuntu on an rw disk but this time the size execeedes its capacity (i can burn 702.3 but not 703.3 mb (kubuntu-12.04-1-desktop-i386,   while the last version that is ok is 702.3 but is for amd64)
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: I have one of those but haven't used it for a non-GUI install.  I would assume that if it worked in the BIOS then it would work in the text-based installers.  Maybe you need a bt module loaded in the kernel and maybe a BT daemon (bluez?)
<alfabit> nashant, yup. When it's really bad..you get errors right away.
<f^3> Good afternoon. I installed the fglrx amdcccle package but when i login i dont see the sidebar or menu bar at the top.
<alfabit> nashant, you probably are out of the woods now, but just to be safe, you could now run memtest overnight. If it's still going in the morning..with no errors..just RMA that DIMM.
<f^3> I do see my desktop icons though
<dinosaurvskitten> (put in other words: where has alt-f2 gone?)
<dinosaurvskitten> the answer is nowhere and fn-lock was off
<alfabit> dinosaurvskitten, terminal or uxterm
<jhansonxi> f^3: Do you have more than one video device?  It could be expanding the desktop to use an integrated video it detects but doesn't have a monitor connected.
<nono> http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/Llm+Playlist+1/65811302*
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: is there a way to add kernel modules to starting the installer? it lets me choose a language, asks me to start the installer, and then becomes unresponsive asking for keyboard layout
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: but I don't know, if I can append something to the start of the installer somehow, how I would use that to load kernel modules anyway
<f^3> Jhansonxi i have an integrated graphics card. Let me swap my inputs real fast.
<nashant> alfabit: found it. RIP dimm 2
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: That's a tough one.  It's been quite a while since I had that kind of problem.  The modules need to be available in the installer's image at least.
<alfabit> nashant, cool :)
<Jlinkz> ok i mistyped something
<nono>  modconf
<f^3> Jhansonxi, the vga ports are pnp right? If so than the internal card must be disabled.
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: yeah, it's been plaguing me for a while. if there was only a way to at least get it to where I could just use ssh
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: When I had a problem with a missing module, I switched to an older Ubuntu release that had it in the installer, installed that Ubuntu version, then upgraded.  Really slow but it worked.
<nashant> alfabit: well not cool, but good that I've found the problem
<nashant> New Years Eve tomorrow though. I'll pour one out for my dead homie
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: The only other way I can think of is a serial console connection with a null-modem cable.
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: yeah, it'd be easier at this point to just go to goodwill and pick up a ps/2 keyboard, lol
<jhansonxi> f^3: Depends on BIOS.
<f^3> Where are the unity configurations stored?
<ohshitgorillas> is there a way to do a minimal installation from the desktop installer? I really dread having to spend hours de-bloating
<alfabit> nashant, the other thing you can do..if you have 4 or more RAM slots, pop that "bad" one into a different slot. I've seen that work, when it's just a bad connection.
<jhansonxi> f^3: I use Xfce so I don't know much about Unity
<nashant> alfabit: only 2 slots, but I tried it in the known good slot and it still gave errors
<alfabit> ohshitgorillas, no, I don't think you can do a minimal install without using the "alternate" desktop install CD.
<alfabit> nashant, yeah, it's toast then..
<ohshitgorillas> alfabit: which is what's giving me the problems =/ that and the server
<nashant> Poor little thing. He was only a babe
<alfabit> ohshitgorillas, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html
<f^3> Hmm. Ley me install the base plasma packages and see if its a unity issue.
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: Not with desktop installer.  Try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ledder> where would you guide me to have some help with virtualbox?
<Ledder> and hello
<alfabit> ohshitgorillas, you might want to use parameter anna/choose_modules
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: the minimal installer gives me the same problem
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: You can save/restore your current package selections with dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: don't have a current package selection, coming from Arch... too much of a pain in the ass, too often
<alfabit> Ledder, virtualbox from ubuntu repo works well, what are you trying to do ?
<ohshitgorillas> alfabit: thanks I'll try that
<Ledder> I'd like to instal win7 but i think i broke something
<Ledder> i'm ending up by having error messages
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: I think you should go get that PS/2 keyboard now :D
<alfabit> Ledder, error messages _in_ the virtual machine, or from the host machine (your ubuntu install) ?
<Ledder> from the host
<Ledder> i can't even initiate the virtual
<alfabit> Ledder, can you tell us what the errors are?
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: lol right? one more try...
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: The only way around it would be to use an installation script, either kickstart or preseeding, so you don't need to type anything.
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: at that point I think it'd just be easier to strip the desktop installation
<mcsmash> I'm having some SERIOUS problems installing ubuntu on my Lenovo w520.  Any help would be aprecciated
<mcsmash> *appreciated
<alfabit> Ledder, yeah, it sounds like you need to sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install dkms
<Ledder> already done
<alfabit> Ledder, that way, when kernel versions automatically get updated, the virtualbox driver will be re-compiled for you.
<jhansonxi> ohshitgorillas: You could start with one of the lighter variants like Xubuntu or Lubuntu (or Linux Mint).  "Ubuntu" is mostly the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage and it's dependencies.
<BlueNeXuS> cylon ubuntu is great too
<ohshitgorillas> jhansonxi: hm, that might work actually
<BlueNeXuS> ohshitgorillas: may i message you?
<ohshitgorillas> BlueNeXuS: sure
<alfabit> Ledder, iirc that message about re-running vboxsetup is bogus, because that script doesn't exist in /etc/init.d
<mcsmash> I've tried 12.04.1, 12.10, lubuntu 12.10, and straight Debian.  Depending on the version, my laptop will go through the boot sequence and then become COMPLETELY unresponsive.
<f^3> Hmm... Plasma works while unity doesnt :/
<jhansonxi> mcsmash: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html
<Ledder> yes i thaught that sounds wierd
<Ledder> so what else?
<alfabit> Ledder, you might be able to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox
<alfabit> Ledder, I did have the same problem.
<humbolto> hey, which system in ubuntu does the automounting of hotplugged usb jumpdrives?
<Ledder> that's funny terminal says virtual box is broke or not correctly installed
<alfabit> mcsmash: Have you attempted installing/booting using kernel parameter 'nomodeset' ?
<mcsmash> jhansonxi: I don't know what periferals are even failing.  I have no idea what is going on.  I would love to use a live CD to look at some logs, but that won't boot either.
<alfabit> mcsmash: if you have a very new nvidia card that could be your issue.
<alfabit> Ledder, if you reconfigure or reinstall virtualbox, it won't affect your on-disk virtual machine that you created.
<alfabit> You just need to trigger dkms to rebuild your modules.
<Ledder> don't worrry i hafn't installed anything yet
<Ledder> as it ends up by creating an error message
<alfabit> Ledder, and make sure you have linux-headers-generic installed. DKMS rebuild needs those.
<jhansonxi> mcsmash: Intel or Nvidia graphics?
<Ledder> linux-header-generic?
<Ledder> how do i get them?
<mcsmash> The laptop over a year old.  I've been raging out pretty hard, mostly because my system was working with great with 10.04.
<alfabit> Ledder: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<alfabit> Ledder: make sure you copy that command/spell it right :)
<Neytiri> i am having a issue getting a library installed on my system, i am getting a ton of errors
<jhansonxi> mcsmash: Do you know what video chip (GPU) it uses?
<Neytiri> http://ideone.com/4TwtgP  here is the errors
<mcsmash> It's an nvidia card.  The thing that has been confusing me is that I've gotten to Unity (that's a rant for another time) but it will only do that once.  It will freeze hard, and when I reset it never makes it there again.
<mcsmash> I don't know what the card is actually :(
<alfabit> mcsmash: thinkwiki.org is a good resource. There is an 11.04 (and a Debian Squeeze) writeup for the w520. Check that first.
<alfabit> mcsmash: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_11.04_on_a_ThinkPad_W520
<jhansonxi> mcsmash: Probably a bug with Noveau, the open source Nvidia driver.  Try booting with the "xforcevesa" parameter.
<Ledder> so done
<jhansonxi> mcsmash: This will tell it to use the generic VESA (unaccelerated) driver that works with most anything.
<Neytiri> how do i fix this error i am getting http://ideone.com/4TwtgP on package install
<jhansonxi> mcsmash: If that works then install the official Nvidia driver (after Ubuntu is installed).
<jhansonxi> Neytiri: Try the solution at the bottom of this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/183459
#ubuntu 2013-12-23
<harushimo> oh okay
<Woolio> I was having trouble connecting to mysql when i ran the command "mysql -u <user> -p" it gave the error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)", after googling some i thought maybe the server wasnt started so i ran "service mysql start" which returned "start: Job failed to start" just to make sure the server wasn't already running I ran "sudo service mysql stop" which gave 
<Woolio> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Woolio>  mysql-server-5.5
<Woolio>  mysql-server
<Woolio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> Woolio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Woolio> This on a ubuntu 12.04 server, Ive been trying to get mysql working for awhile, My last hope was asking here and if noone has any ideas ill reinstall the entire server :P
<ice9> what is the best dock for unity?
<zykotick9> !best | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kostkon> ice9, unity has its own dock, why do you need another one
<ice9> kostkon, because it's auto hide way is not smooth
<ice9> when showing it
<Sia-> hi, i got HP 250 G1 with ubuntu 12.4 pre installed, but with each new upgrade to new version or any linux distro i'm getting blank screen. it's any way to edit or let the live cd booting?
<ice9> kostkon, and i want a dock where i can click on the app icon to minimize the app
<kostkon> ice9, right
<ice9> what are the good docks out there?
<Sia-> secure boot also disabled
<Ziber> I have a bunch of wifi networks in the area, is there a way to see what frequency the other networks are on to configure my wifi network accordingly?
<redGod|2> Ziber: LinSSID will do that
<kostkon> Ziber, in terminal give: nm-tool
<Ziber> Doesn't show the "channel" though.
<kostkon> Ziber, it shows the frequency
<Ziber> Okay, how do "channels" match up with frequencies?
<kostkon> Ziber, channel numbers correpsond to specific frequencies
<Ziber> Well, the frequency of all three networks in range (including mine) are ~2400 mhz
<kostkon> Ziber, then select a different channel
<Ziber> I just did. No change in nm-tool's output.
<Ziber> I had it on "automatic" before, now on 6.
<kostkon> Ziber, no idea, try another one, also try reconnecting to your router
<Beldar> Sia-, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers? your reference to the live cd is not clear.
<lysobit> Ever since installing Ubuntu, my laptop keeps randomly making this sound every minute or so (the one in the first second): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUt7BpsP8Ro
<Sia-> Beldar every thing is from hp preinstalled with intel graphic
<lysobit> As if it's just booting
<bruce549> Ziber: you might try IWscanner or wifiradar
<deadmund> lysobit: Is that an actual recording of your computer?  Are you kidding?
<deadmund> It sounds _horrible_
<Beldar> Sia-, This a dual graphic an optimus?
<lysobit> No, just an example. Not my computer.
<lysobit> The sound is similar.
<lysobit> The same sound when it first boots
<Ziber> Hrm.
<deadmund> lysobit: That recording sounds like the fans are 1000 years old and the grinding sounds like a hard drive ruining its platters.
<lysobit> I dunno, but it's really ticking me off
<deadmund> lysobit: If you boot into the bios, does it still make that noise?  What does the bios say the fan speed is??
<Sia-> Beldar with the ubuntu lts 12.0 works perfect, because is edited the grub from HP. but can't install or boot Live CD i'll get BlankScreen
<Beldar> Sia-, You familiar with a nomodeset boot?
<lysobit> deadmund: yes, that sound is made everytime the power button is pressed. I don't think the BIOS says anything about fan speed
<Sia-> Beldar from the kernel section?
<Jordan_U> Sia-: Can you post the contents of /proc/cmdline from the working installation?
<lysobit> deadmund: maybe it could be do with power saving management/settings? I installed laptop-mode-tools
<zykotick9> Sia-: i can't boot modern ubuntu or debian ISO/USB on 1 of my boxes, but using the same iso with unetbootin works.  just fyi, of my issue.
<deadmund> lysobit: I think it's just a really old fan.  Maybe you can clean it with a can of compressed air?  If it's a desktop it'll be easier to clean.
<lysobit> deadmund: it doesn't happen on Windows
<deadmund> lysobit: Sometimes linux has trouble setting the correct fan speed.  I'm not sure what that package does.  Maybe check the fan speed with linux
<lysobit> hmm
<Sia-> Jordan_U o k let me login on the laptop her with my second nick.
<hyprvx> I installed Ubuntu under Windows using the Wubi installer, but now Ubuntu doesn't appear under the BOOTMGR list of bootable operating systems.
<lysobit> (interestingly, my fan has a mode where it self-cleans the dust from itself, but only compatible with Windows)
<Woolio> Kinda going nuts with this, Any help would be greatly appreciated... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6620480/
<hyprvx> How can I edit BootMGR to see the Ubuntu OS as well as Windows?
<Beldar> hyprvx, What windows release?
<hyprvx> 7, Beldar
<Ziber> Wifi-radar doesn't close? :)
<deadmund> lysobit: Here's a lengthy article from arch linux about fan control: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control   If you get confused about anything I can help translate from "arch" to "ubuntu" or to "lysobit" if it's necessary.
<lysobit> deadmund: thanks
<DeSian> ok Jordan_U i'm her Sia--
<Beldar> hyprvx, In general we don't recommend wubi here, that is the windows boot menu, have you tried to install more than once?
<hyprvx> No, should I?
<deadmund> lysobit: sure
<Jordan_U> hyprvx: Uninstall Wubi and install a normal dual boot.
<Beldar> hyprvx, I'm not sure many here know the windows menu is all.
<hyprvx> Jordan_U: I will try that and Beldar: If what JU said doesn't work I'll try ##windows instead
<DeSian> Jordan_U: her the /proc/cmdline http://paste.ubuntu.com/6620501/
<Vedrit> Can anyone help me with getting my mono/Apache2 server to get my ASP.net pages to load? The mono channel is unresponsive
<ice9> how to check if hardware acceleration is enabled?
<rzralphwinxpuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH3QZvBfZeY
<Aikar> hi - im running 13.10 with nvidia 331.20. Ive been trying to get 3 monitor setup working, and i now have this Base Mosiac option.. I have some progress in that im able to login but everything is running super laggy at 1% speed. cursor included. i went to dinner came back and desktop did fully load... but mouse is dead lagged, switching to tty1 takes forever. but after i switched back to 7 the mouse was unlagged for a bit then it lagged again
<Aikar> any ideas?
<rzralphwinxpuser> .....
<rzralphwinxpuser> 12.04 ?
<rzralphwinxpuser> different drivers?
<ice9> how to check if 3D hardware acceleration is enabled?
<deadmund> ice9: output glxinfo (at the top).  It's called "direct rendering"
<ice9> deadmund, direct rendering is yes, that's it?
<deadmund> ice9:  I think so.
<ice9> deadmund, and how can i know which driver it's using?
<deadmund> ice9: You can check the driver using sudo lspci -k
<deadmund> (note, rebooting required for switching video drivers)
<deadmund> Here is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150149/how-to-test-3d-acceleration  which tests if your hardware will / can run unity which isn't exactly 3D accel but it almost the same.
<zipace> deadmund: you don't have to reboot when switching/unloading/loading video drivers, restarting the X11 server is already enough
<deadmund> zipace: ahh, neat
<ColdKeyboard> I have installed Lubuntu on very old laptop, first it didn't recognize wifi module, then I replaced it with another one, now it detects wireless module but I can't see any networks. rfkill list is empty (off). Can someone please help?
<ColdKeyboard> When I do rfkill list I get phy0: wireless lan, soft blocked:no, hard blocked: yes
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: The wifi switch is set to off
<deadmund> iwlist scan   (to see networks)
<kreuger> bekks, are ya still here?
<ColdKeyboard> deadmund: I tried switching it to both positions and still nothing :\
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: switch it to on, reboot, check the output of sudo rfkill list
<ColdKeyboard> New wifi module is AR242x/AR542x, driver ath5k
<ColdKeyboard> ok, I'll rebot it now
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: model is irrelevant I think
<ColdKeyboard> I'm newbie here so I don't know :)
<deadmund> sure :)
<deadmund> no worries :)
<kreuger> Maybe someone else can help me
<ColdKeyboard> It says that wireless is still hard blocked :\
<ColdKeyboard> Funny thing is that the LED for wifi is not glowing in ether position :\
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: mmmmm
<ColdKeyboard> But the Lubuntu detects the wifi module
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: switch it to the "on" position. Turn the machine off (not reboot, off actually).  Turn it on, if that doesn't work I have no idea.  Sounds physically broken in that case.
<ColdKeyboard> It was off before I turned it on but I will try it again
<ColdKeyboard> If this doesn't work I don't know what to do
<ColdKeyboard> What does it even mean that it's hardware blocked?
<glitsj16> ColdKeyboard: check your BIOS to see if you can unblock wifi or resetting it to factory settings
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: do you mean the machine as off, or the switch was off.  (also, try doing the same thing, except assuming that the switch is labeled backwards and off is actually on)
<deadmund> Worth a shot.
<deadmund> good idea!  Check the bios
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: hardware blocked usually means the switch is set to off.
<ColdKeyboard> machine was off
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: check the bios
<ColdKeyboard> Ok, I will try checking the bios and reversing the switch, separately
<deadmund> Does the card / switch work in windows?
<ColdKeyboard> I don't know, I didn't try this card in win :\
<ColdKeyboard> I added it after I installed lubuntu
<ColdKeyboard> Ok, now I have 0:phy0:Wireless LAN
<ColdKeyboard> And both Soft and hard blocked are :no
<ColdKeyboard> that's good right?
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: there ya go, the switch was backward (weird)
<deadmund> That's great!
<ColdKeyboard> I didn't get to the switch thing, I just shut down the machine and turned it back on with switch in ON position
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: oh
<ColdKeyboard> But I still don't see any wirelesss network :\
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: sometimes it needs to be that way, linux probably doesn't listen for the signal of the switch turning on or something.
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: sudo iwlist scan   does what?
<ColdKeyboard> wlan0 No scan results
<ColdKeyboard> :\
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: it didn't see any networks.  Are you sure there is one?
<ColdKeyboard> Yes, I'm on one right now and there are 2-3 other networks, at least
<deadmund> mmmmmm
<deadmund> sudo lspci -k  says what?
<ColdKeyboard> iwconfig says that TX-Power=20dBm
<deadmund> The transmission power (of the card) is irrelevant
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, It might worth having this link, try to add the actual release to the search. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR242x%2FAR542x+
<ColdKeyboard> It says a lot... I guess I'm looking for Subsystem: AureWave AW-GE780 802.11bg Wireless Mini PCIe card
<ColdKeyboard> ?
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: wait... then what is AR242x/AR542x  ?
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: yeah, we're concerned with the wifi section of sudo lspci -k  ( sorry, got confused by what you said) it should list a driver /  kernel modules
<ColdKeyboard> Line above this one says: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x/AR542 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<deadmund> Ahh, the AR242 and the AureWave-AW-GE780 are the same card.
<kreuger> Can anyone help me? :(
<nictrasavios> \join #ubuntu
<Beldar> kreuger, Not without a description to the channel.
<nictrasavios> Oh, I'm already here. Nevermind that haha.
<kreuger> Oh right, sorry. So my issue is that I can't login. I don't get any display manager. When I try to load the terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 I just get a black screen and blinking cursor. I have a video on youtube if anyone wants to see
<kreuger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15qY4ugYUp4 is the video
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: well??
<nictrasavios> I've had a problem recently where, whenever I drag a window to the top to maximize it, X locks up. No mouse, no keyboard. Even if I pkill from a terminal, nothing changes. The only thing I can do is kill X, and relogin.
<Beldar> kreuger, what release is this and is that kubuntu?
<ColdKeyboard> deadmund: Still no results :\
<kreuger> Beldar,  It was originally Xubuntu (which is why that wallpaper still shows) but I switched to LXDE as well as LightDM. I believe it's 12.10. I haven't been able to use it for about a yr though.
<Beldar> hard to see the possible de in the video here
<deadmund> ColdKeyboard: mmmm the driver isn't working for that card.  Start searching online if there is any alternative.  Look up your card / current driver on linuxwireless.org and see what it says.
<Beldar> kreuger, Have you tried a text boot or nomodeset? has there been a update since you tried to run it again?
<kreuger> No I haven't. I couldn't even get the grub menu before today. How exactly do I do that?
<Beldar> kreuger, If you have not used it for a year might you consider a fresh install?
<kreuger> Beldar,  No. Too much data to lose and no way to recover it.
<Beldar> kreuger, you can recover data with a live cd, just a suggestion is all for ease of travel.
<nictrasavios> kreuger, Buy an external or even a big flash drive, save it, and then reinstall?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | kreuger
<ubottu> kreuger: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kreuger> It's been down that long because I havent had the need to use it, not because I can't fix it. I've been lazy. But my laptop is running out of space and its a desktop with 2TB so
<nictrasavios> kreuger, You have either way to many movies, or way to many textbooks.
<ColdKeyboard> I tried sudo modprobe ath5k, sudo ip link set wlan0 up, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any and didn't get any response :S
<Beldar> kreuger, Like you would edit the kernel for nomodeset a text boot would be replace ”quiet splash” with "text" this is to see if their are errors or a stopage.
<kreuger> Some of it is music too lol
<kreuger> yeah Im trying nomodeset now
<kreuger> ok so I stuck that in, hit F10 and Im back to the Xubuntu splash screen
<Beldar> kreuger, A black screen on the tty makes me think it is stopping early.
<kreuger> well I was trying to call up the terminal
<Beldar> kreuger, f10 to do what?
<kreuger> After I put in nomodeset it says press f10 to boot. Im wondering if it didnt save?
<Beldar> kreuger, Ah right, I thought it was ctrl-x
<nictrasavios> It saved if you typed it in, no worries there.
<kreuger> I think that was to save
<Beldar> kreuger, kernel changes there do not save on a reboot.
<kreuger> Another user was attempting to help me earlier. He said to check xsession-errors which was mostly blank. But I found run.log in ~/.cache/lxsession/LXDE/
<Beldar> that is a per-session
<kreuger> Should I share that?
<Beldar> kreuger, Wont help me, I'm not real up on logs.
<kreuger> Ya, it didnt save the nomodeset. Let me try it again
<Beldar> kreuger, I think the continue boot after changing the kernel is crtl-x try the nomodeset and the text boot.
<kreuger> yeah Im gonna do that
<kreuger> How do I ask the bot for info?
<nictrasavios> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kreuger> !ubottu $vt_handoff
<nictrasavios> \msg ubotty nomodeset
<zykotick9> nictrasavios: try "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<nictrasavios> !nomodeset | kreuger
<ubottu> kreuger: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nictrasavios> zykotick9, I did, I always get the slash mixed up.
<kreuger> whoa I may have found something interest
<s1r1nx> '
<zykotick9> nictrasavios: it's ubottu not ubotty as well ;)
<kreuger> so I noticed on the end of my grub line it says "$vt_handoff" which I've never seen before
<nictrasavios> zykotick9, >.< I know, I got it working a while ago haha.
<kreuger> Google brought me this: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-fix-ubuntu-boot-splash-screen-after-grub-updates
<Beldar> kreuger, You can remove that code in that edit mode.
<kreuger> The very first two paragraphs on there seems to be my issue
<kreuger> No luck removing it :(
<Beldar> kreuger, Your video never shows a login gui are you getting one?
<kreuger> no I dont get one at all
<kreuger> It just sits there with that icon spinning
<Beldar> kreuger, Try that text boot I think it's stopping before that maybe.
<kreuger> Is that the same way?
<Beldar> freezing
<kreuger> like edit the grub conf?
<Beldar> kreuger, replace no splash with text
<kreuger> ok
<kreuger> will it be verbose?
<Beldar> kreuger, You are from the grub menu hitting e for edit correct?
<kreuger> yep
<Beldar> kreuger, not sure the definition of verbose, it just removes the gui and you see just text
<kreuger> although, mine shows just splash, not "no splash"
<Beldar> remove and put text there
<kreuger> ok
<kreuger> Well I had a text login, now it's gone blank
<Beldar> kreuger, I suspect the boot it freezing the text mode should show where.
<linuxuz3r> zfs a good filesystem ot work on?
<kreuger> All I saw was my username then it went blank
<Beldar> kreuger, That is not normal it should be showing code as it boots. I have to wonder with the desktop additions there was an error made by you. Did you try and remove any desktops?
<nictrasavios> linuxuz3r, It has some advantages. No real reason not to stick with ext4 though.
<kreuger> Yeah that would be the verbose I was talking about
<kreuger> I just saw some text, then login came up and went blank again
<Beldar> kreuger, Ah so you saw the login gui?
<kreuger> No. it was text login
<linuxuz3r> is there support for rw for zfs on windows and mac
<nictrasavios> kreuger, verbose: using or expressed in more words than are needed. Verbosity is not when text is displayed on your screen, it when *more*, like debugging messages and such is displayed. More than what is needed for normal operation. Booting is not verbose, because that text is always displayed and needed for normal operation, but many distrobutions hide it because regular users don't need it.
<Beldar> kreuger, top left corner, like a tty?
<linuxuz3r> nictrasavios, ok
<kreuger> Beldar, yep
<kreuger> nictrasavios, My bad, thanks for that
<kreuger> Beldar, Would another video help?
<Beldar> kreuger, Might be as simple as grub needs a relod or update from a chroot in a live cd, kinda hard to tell by me, it's been a year since you used it, I doubt you remember everything you have done.
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with a Hyper-V problem? I'm exposing 10 disks to a Ubuntu VM via the SCSI controller, but Ubuntu only sees 5 of them.
<kreuger> Yeah. I just know that I had Xubuntu and switched to LXDE. I dont think I removed anything more than XFCE itself
<Beldar> kreuger, Do you have a external to pull the stuff you need to using a love cd/usb? or enougfh HD space to just install alongside?
<Beldar> live* hehe
<kreuger> No I don't have an external I can use. I was thinking about installing beside it, but there's a lot of configuration i dont want to have to redo either you know?
<Beldar> kreuger, If you had removed xfce correctly the boot splash would show lubuntu, hence my suspicions.
<kreuger> well i thought maybe it was something to do with LightDM. However, it worked long after I switched the DE. It started acting up around the time I upgraded to 12.10
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with a Hyper-V problem? I'm exposing 10 disks to a Ubuntu VM via the SCSI controller, but Ubuntu only sees 5 of them.
<Beldar> kreuger, Honestly configurations should be easy as pie for you, not a wall stopping you. ;)
<nictrasavios> Why not remove the GUI entirely, remove all of the base packages, and then reinstall the base GUI from a text-only system?
<kreuger> They are, its just time consuming. I basically just want it to work lol
<Beldar> kreuger, Well not much I can do here sorry.
<kreuger> nictrasavios, I can't even get tty to come up
<kreuger> Beldar, thanks anyways, maybe someone else can help
<nictrasavios> kreuger, Then you're going to have to back up, reinstall, and unbackup. You messed up your system, and don't remember how. We can't really help that without spending hours, if not days.
<ColdKeyboard> Can someone please help me with ath5k? My wireless card is detected but for now it's hardware blocked. I got to unblock it but even then I couldn't see any wireless networks. Any ideas what should I do?
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, Did you browse the askubuntu links I sent you?
<kreuger> I never figured out what happened. Originally it seemed to be a video driver problem
<ColdKeyboard> Beldar: Yes I did, I tried several of the solutions but seems like none of them work for me... :\
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, Do you have ethernet?
<ColdKeyboard> now, yes
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, Cool, if it were me I would get a plug and works usb.
<ColdKeyboard> plug and works usb?
<Beldar> in lieu of a maybe fix here
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, usb wifi that plugs in and works
<kreuger> I really just can't figure out why the eff tty won't work. It just keeps cycling back to the xubuntu loading icon
<ColdKeyboard> Beldar: I already replaced old PCIe with this one
<ColdKeyboard> old one wasn't even detected as Wireless adapter
<kreuger> Im gonna try booting older kernels
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, okay and?
<ColdKeyboard> Beldar: I replaced it with this one, now it detects it as wireless adapter, I managed to remove hard blocked but I can't find wireless networks with it :\
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, My point is, you may get it working, however in the mean time if you need wifi you can have it rather cheaply is all.
<ColdKeyboard> I don't know what should I do. there is no options for wifi in bios
<zykotick9> kreuger: did you install drivers from nvidia.com by chance?
<nictrasavios> ColdKeyboard, Once you get it unlocked, remove the usb wireless. Dose it work then?
<ColdKeyboard> Beldar: I connected via ethernet
<ColdKeyboard> and no, it didn't see any networks
<kreuger> zykotick9, I was using nvidia drivers at one point but I'm not sure where they came from. I was using nvidia-settings to set my prefs at one time. I recall that at one point the newest driver wouldn't work. my xorg.conf shows nouveau I believe
<Beldar> yes I know, this is a internal card right?
<Beldar> or a plugun
<zykotick9> kreuger: well... best of luck.
<Beldar> plugin*
<kreuger> zykotick9, thanks
<ColdKeyboard> Beldar: Internal, PCIe
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, I thought so just confirming for any other helpers
<ColdKeyboard> Ok
<ColdKeyboard> I'm thinking, will installing Ubuntu or Mint or some other distro help?
<Beldar> ColdKeyboard, Mint's advantage are more drivers I believe, however not the support ubuntu has is all.
<somsip> ColdKeyboard: given how you're asking in the official ubuntu support forum, you will only get ubuntu advice here
<nictrasavios> Beldar, ColdKeyboard, Unless you're good at lying.
<Beldar> nictrasavios, Not to hard to detect.
<ColdKeyboard> Well I was asking if maybe instaling some other version/distro will help... No need to get hostile :)
<Beldar> no hostility here that I see
<kreuger> hey guys, what's the default video driver for nvidia? should I try vesa?
<ColdKeyboard> Beldar: I know, just saying that I mean no harm or disrespect :)
<nictrasavios> Beldar, Its worked for me in the past. I've had mint problems (back when I used mint, I went back to stock due to well... pride and dislike of green) and asked here, and solved them.
<Beldar> kreuger, If this was a graphic driver problem the nomodeset boot should get you in generally.
<kreuger> fair enough
<Beldar> nictrasavios, There are helpers who don't check releases yes.
<nictrasavios> Beldar, :D. I'm one of them, although I don't think I'm that good of a helper. I get distracted way to easy... Anyway, OT.
<kreuger> My only other option I guess is to check the xorg logs
<Beldar> kreuger, It may be you need to remove the xorg.conf we see often that it gets people in trouble similarly as your situation is, and live cd would get you there.
<kreuger> Beldar, you mean just delete it and reboot?
<Beldar> kreuger, yes, and or try the nomodeset again then.
<kreuger> alright I'll give it a shot.
<wessssssss> hi, room.  I have a dual boot with ubuntu and windows 7 booting from gnu grub.  I just did a reinstall of windows 7 from a recovery partition and now cant boot into it because grub still thinks that the old install is there.  How do i fix this?
<nictrasavios> !grub | wessssssss
<ubottu> wessssssss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> wessssssss, what old install, haow did you reload the grub boot?
<Beldar> wessssssss, Have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<wessssssss> the grub boot was still there after i reinstalled windows
<cfhowlett> after a win7 reinstall, I'm surprised grub even appears
<wessssssss> no, didnt know about that.  could that be my solution?
<cfhowlett> wessssssss, restore/reinstall grub per the factoid should fix
<Beldar> wessssssss, most likely
<wessssssss> so just sudo update-grub?
<Beldar> wessssssss, yes on the dektop in the terminal
<Beldar> desktop*
<Beldar> viva the os-prober
<wessssssss> thank you thank you thank you
<linuxuz3r> i need another filesystem other than fat32 that has rw in win osx linux and bsd
<cfhowlett> VIVA!
<linuxuz3r> what is a good one
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<cfhowlett> !patience|linuxuz3r,
<ubottu> linuxuz3r,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kreuger> Ok thats strange. My livecd just booted up in text mode
<Beldar> kreuger, You can run a nomodeset on the live cd with a f6 at the first, install or check memory gui
<kreuger> yeah but I didnt change anything. it just booted that way
<Beldar> kreuger, I'm wondering if there is a hardware problem, just a guess though.
<Beldar> kreuger, Try a nomodeset from that gui
<kreuger> I rebooted and the livecd came up normal now
<Beldar> kreuger, Is this a dualboot, if so with what and it's release?
<kreuger> Nope
<Beldar> kreuger, Did you ever customize the grub menu, just curios is all.
<Beldar> curious*
<kreuger> I dont remember lol
<kreuger> I had a backup of xorg.conf from a dist-upgrade. trying that out
<cem_> hi all
<cem_> i wanna use my printer on xfce
<cem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6621017/
<nictrasavios> I guess I should bring up the issue I came here for now. Haha, as I said before, sometimes when I move a window to the top of the screen, and maximize it, X will freeze up. The only thing that works is switching to a term and doing `sudo pkill X`
<Beldar> kreuger, for what its worth xorg.conf is not there on install.
<kreuger> cem_ Are you sure cups is running?
<kreuger> Beldar,  ya it didnt work, Im gonna delete it and start fresh
<cem_> im new at linux, how can i?
<moses> I have grubby installed and what it does is it auto boots to ubuntu, but I actually want it to autoboot to windows
<moses> how can i change  this?
<kreuger> cem_ open a terminal
<nictrasavios> !cups | cem_
<ubottu> cem_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Rastart> http://www-01.ibm.com/software/network/dce/library/publications/dceintro/html/DCEINT04.HTM
<Beldar> moses, http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<cem_> t says command not found
<cem_> !cups | "name of my account"
<ubottu> "name of my account": Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cem_> ah i see
<moses> tyvm
<nictrasavios> cem_, if you install cups with the Ubuntu Software Center, printing should work right away. If it dosen't, we can help you set it up.
<cem_> ok i will
<kreuger> you got ahead of me
<cem_> thanx a lot
<kreuger> Ah well
<nictrasavios> kreuger, Sorry :P. Good thing helping people isn't a contest :P.
<kreuger> Beldar, no luck deleting xorg.cong
<kreuger> nictrasavios, not a big deal. just trying to give back to others lol
<Beldar> kreuger, you try a nomodeset again?
<kreuger> No Im giving up for tonight lol
<Beldar> cool good luck when you try again. ;)
<alexkrupp> I just installed the recommended GTK update, and now Ubuntu can't find my graphics card, mouse, or keyboard... any suggestions?
<Beldar> alexkrupp, what release is this?
<jackshaft> Does your kb & mouse still show up when you run lsusb?
<alexkrupp> @Beldar I'm pretty sure it's the newest stable x64 Desktop version... although I can't actually check, since I can't really do anything with the OS.... I can't even click OK when it asks me if I want to run in limited graphics mode.
<alexkrupp> @jackshaft As far as I know I can't run that, since it can't find my keyboard
<Beldar> alexkrupp, You can tab complete nicks, I'm just tying to figure out what "recommended GTK update" is.
<jackshaft> And the only update you did was the GTH
<jackshaft> GTK*
<alexkrupp> Beldar: Yes that was the only update... It just popped up as being recommended when I booted into the system today, so I installed it.
<Beldar> alexkrupp, So your sure this is at the least a 12.04 and beyond install?
<alexkrupp> Beldar: Pretty sure... My sysadmin tried a bunch of different versions trying to get one to work with my hardware, but I'm pretty sure we settled with one of the newer versions
<Beldar> alexkrupp, I would confirm the install from a live cd, maybe try an earlier kernel to see if you get any of the lost stuff back, not sure otherwise.
<mgodzilla> heart.cashew
<alexkrupp> Beldar: Ok, thanks. I'll try to make a live CD now. Would a 1GB USB stick work for 12.04?
<Beldar> alexkrupp, Yeah
<witeshark> can i get a little advise on Skype?
<Beldar> witeshark, share the p;problem with the channel than we well all know.
<munz> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<munz> lol, my bad
<witeshark> Beldar, i don't seem to see installation steps that work
<Beldar> witeshark, Have you tried sudo apt-get install skype
<witeshark> the second set on this page didn't work
<witeshark> i will try that
<Beldar> witeshark, It's in the ubuntu repos
<witeshark> Beldar, package not found
<Beldar> witeshark, This is ubuntu I assume it's in the partners repos I believe check that it is open on sources.list
<Beldar> witeshark, run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin the list if you would like this checked.
<witeshark> that results in : http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/
<Beldar> witeshark, make sure it is open in the sources.list if not remove the # and update then try the install.
<witeshark> Beldar, okay TY
<witeshark> brb
<Rastart> got a noob problem with the shell. you know when lines are too long..? well how to vertical-scroll only? :P
<lickalott> Rastart, what do you mean?
<Rastart> simple things..i'm a dumb man, fo real
<KI7MT> Shift+PageUP
<anon12> I have a monitor that supports 3D TV. How do I get Unity to do a split screen 3d image with an already 3d picture as the background?
<KI7MT> That works in Gnome-Term, not sure about Guake and others.
<Rastart> got gnome-term
<godzi> When I I use 'cat /etc/resolve.cong' it says it cannot find such file.  Can some one tell me why says this?
<Rastart> i would like to know how to set vertical scroll only as default.
<lickalott> it is Rastart
<Rastart> what if it doesn't work?
<lickalott> so when you scroll with the mouse it does it horizontally?
<Rastart> well when i press shift+PageUP it changes nothing :P
<Rastart> still have to move right-left for every single line :D
<lickalott> what happens when you scroll with your mouse or use the sidebar scoll?
<KI7MT> Works on all my terms .. suppose you could go check your key-bindings.
<lickalott> maybe selected the wrong keyboard during setup?
<Beldar> godzi, http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Rastart> well i suppose my usb keyboard isn't so evil
<Beldar> things have changed
<godzi> Beldar thank you I'll check it out
<Rastart> i just can't see line after line without going left and right  all the time
<Rastart> and it's a bit frustrating
<kostkon> Rastart, what kind of output is that
<lickalott> you mean it doesn't auto wrap within the terminal?
<Rastart> what do you mean?
<kostkon> Rastart, where is it coming from. that output that has too long lines to fit in your terminal line size
<lickalott> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54995/dynamic-line-wrapping-in-the-gnome-terminal
<Rastart> well any output in gnome-terminal
<Rastart> and keyboard just comes from a common tech-shop
<Rastart> lol
<Rastart> well i got no screen function
<Rastart> and i still can't have a correct view
<kostkon> Rastart, no screen function?
<Rastart> well can't i solve it without installing it?
<Rastart> well kostkon is about lickalott line wrapping tip
<kostkon> Rastart, yes got it
<Rastart> i just don't need it to autoresize anytime i only wonder why only-vertical-scrolling doesn't work for me..
<witeshark> Beldar, paste bin to come
<Rastart> you know sometimes you need to scroll horizonal too..sometimes you don't.
<JoshDreamland> Hi; is GNOME 3 officially supported?
<JoshDreamland> The Flashback panel is failing pretty hard
<Rastart> cant solve that issue without  screen command? that is my question :P
<witeshark> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/EDanp8fD
<Rastart> is there some other way to keep my eyes safe?
<Abhijit> how to apt-cache search to know if the given program is installed or not. only cli.
<zykotick9> Abhijit: "apt-cache policy foo"
<Beldar> witeshark, remove the #  # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner run a update and try the install
<Abhijit> zykotick9, thanks.
<witeshark> Beldar, i see thanks!
<Beldar> no prob
<linu> hi all when i try to load g_serial module in my at91sam9x5ek board and connect usb to my ubuntu pc but it shows me initializing modem message and minicom is freezed,eventhough i double checked the permission also but it shows the same issues can you please help me
<Rastart> i feel a bit confused..
<Rastart> lol
<Eromej> 'llo
<solarradiation> I want to install from source package X. the ubuntu repo has and older version. I want to use the repo to grab all the -dev development packages and every needed to do a source build. how do i do this?
<Eromej> I wanted to ask... is it normal to see no improvement in performances after installing an ATI GPU and open source drivers ?
<ClientAlive> I added a 3rd party ppa for a package I need but when I do a sudo apt-get install < package > I'm not sure from the output if it the one fromt the ubuntu repo or the 3rd party repo that will be installed. How can I be sure I get the one from the 3rd party repo?
<SonikkuAmerica> solarradiation: Depends on what it's written in. If it's C, you need GCC. If it's C++ you need G++. If it's Python, you need Python. etc., etc.
<solarradiation> ClientAlive: run "dpkg -l packagename" and look at the package versin
<solarradiation> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, I know. and all that dependency information is in the apt-get repo. how do I get all the necessary package needed for a source build?
<kostkon> ClientAlive, apt-cache policy package_name
<solarradiation> SonikkuAmerica: for example, flex may be needed for a source build but not for a binary installation
<SonikkuAmerica> solarradiation: Why not first check for a PPA or for a .deb package containing the latest version?
<KI7MT> solarradiation, start off by installing build-essential .. then look into build-dep before compiling your package.
<solarradiation> SonikkuAmerica: there is none
<SonikkuAmerica> solarradiation: Hm. What software is this?
<ClientAlive> solarradiation: kostkon: Thanks. I think I just accidentally verified that it is the one fromt the 3rd party ppa ( via software center and it show the latest version - which ubuntu's repo does not have ). Thanks.
<solarradiation> KI7MT: weird bioinformatics software
<Abhijit> Eromej, the first difference "should" be in laptop fan uses. its sound. and the comparatively cool air.
<solarradiation> errr... SonikkuAmerica
<KI7MT> solarradiation, well, who ever wrote it, knows the dependencies, and they should have some sort of install documentation.
<Abhijit> Eromej, once all drivers are installed properly, the load is divided between cpu and gpu. so fan uses drops. and less heat. depends on number of and type of applications you use though.
<Beldar> ClientAlive, The idea of using a ppa is a later version availability, check that when you load one
<Eromej> Thank you for your answer. I am using a desktop, GPU temperature never goes beyond 35 degrees. Before that, I was using my desktop without GPU, and had exactly the same performances
<Abhijit> Eromej, time to use some benchmarking tools.
<Eromej> I did, actually, and got way below average issues, unfortunately :(
<Eromej> way below average results$
<Eromej> It generally seems just like the GPU isn't computing anything
<ClientAlive> Beldar: Thanks, just wasn't sure if I needed to specify the install candidate in some special way or just the normal way. Apparenly the normal way pulls in the latest version automatically though.
<Abhijit> Eromej, I am no expert on gpu, but I suspect the drivers are not configured properly. you may want to read the drivers documentation on how to check if they are installed and configured properly.
<Beldar> ClientAlive, yep, you got it.
<jojo_> I'm using ice as a site specific browser to launch web applications.  Does anyone here know if there is a way to get cairo-dock to recognize ice webapp launchers as a legit application launcher so that these ice launchers can be added to the dock?
<Eromej> Thank you anyway Abhijit. Unfortunately I already tried many things before from the official guide and internet resources, but I never had any results. Just one question, why can't I post on the #radeon channel, is it blocked ? I'm not too familiar with IRC
<Abhijit> Eromej, ask with details on askubuntu.com
<Eromej> No one answered :(
<Abhijit> Eromej, you might need to register on irc.
<Abhijit> Eromej, you asked on askubuntu? link please?
<Eromej> A second please
<Abhijit> Eromej, https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<boom> does anyone still use frostwire file sharing on ubuntu
<Beldar> !polling
<Beldar> boom, That would be considered a poll this is support.
<boom> Beldar sorry about that
<Z3r0t0l0rEnCe> Not sure if Im in the right place.  I just had a quick question about where to install android sdk?
<Beldar> Z3r0t0l0rEnCe, goes in home
<Z3r0t0l0rEnCe> So just extract to Home,  correct?
<Beldar> Z3r0t0l0rEnCe, yep
<Z3r0t0l0rEnCe> ok
<Beldar> in a file
<Abhijit> Z3r0t0l0rEnCe, we also have #android-dev and #android on freenode
<Beldar> err folder
<ClientAlive> When I run "dpkg-reconfigure -plow redmine" the configuration util that comes up does not ask me for my database password then errors out with a permission denied error ( presumably due to this reason ). What am I doing wrong and/or how can get the thing to take the password?
<Z3r0t0l0rEnCe> Thanks @Abhijit.  Is that were I should be instead of here?
<witeshark> Beldar, what is the correct command to add a deb line - comment #?
<Eromej> Thank you very much. I am trying to find back my topic on Askubuntu but have some trouble signing in, I will register IRC
<witeshark> i seem to be miss - syntax
<Abhijit> Z3r0t0l0rEnCe, for better support.
<Beldar> witeshark, what are you trying to add?
<Z3r0t0l0rEnCe> ok.  Thank you
<Eromej> http://askubuntu.com/questions/392336/no-visible-performance-increase-with-radeon-5450-and-osource-drivers here
<witeshark> Beldar, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<ClientAlive> Specifically, the following is the end part of the output I get
<ClientAlive> Populating database for redmine instance "default".
<ClientAlive> This may take a while.
<ClientAlive> rake aborted!
<ClientAlive> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ClientAlive> Tasks: TOP => db:migrate => environment
<ClientAlive> (See full trace by running task with --trace)
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ClientAlive> Error when running rake db:migrate, check database configuration.
<nictrasavios> The enter key is not a period.
<shreezbot_> Do any of you guys use a Dynamic DNS provider that works really well for you?
<Z3r0t0l0rEnCe> I'm really new to Ubuntu.  So I'm just reading,  reading and reading some more to learn as much as possible.  Plus I'm sure I'll be in here a lot to ask questions.
<Beldar> witeshark, You just add that to the sources.list you will need a key it will probably tell you what is missing on a update and you can add it with. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<nictrasavios> !polling | shreezbot_
<nictrasavios> !poll | shreezbot_
<ubottu> shreezbot_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<witeshark> Beldar, i see; so what i'm asking is what is the correct syntax to edit the sources.list as opposed to simply listing it?
<shreezbot_> Not really asking for a poll, just want to know what works well with Ubuntu since I'm new to the platform...
<Beldar> witeshark, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list open it as read and write
<Beldar> opens*
<JoshDreamland> Hi; how do I edit the system color palette? I'd like to replace this orange-purple thing with more like blue, blue, and blue
<witeshark> Beldar, ah oh oh, yeah that is familiar.
<Abhijit> Eromej, check my comment.
<Abhijit> JoshDreamland, which Desktop environment you are using?
<JoshDreamland> GNOME, Abhijit
<JoshDreamland> specifically, in "Flashback" mode
<witeshark> Beldar, yes it's opened
<witeshark> then after editing?
<JoshDreamland> unfortunately, clearlooks-theme-phoenix breaks the panel shell
<Guest76023> helpme
<Iriez> halp me
 * Iriez flails arms
<nictrasavios> #ubuntu-bots is a very fun channel.... haha.
<Beldar> witeshark, Hit the save in the panel, it will ask you if you want to save if you just close ot anyway.
<Guest76023> how to install dual boot with windows?
<Beldar> Guest76023, This W8?
<witeshark> Beldar, ok - and just deb NOT deb-src?
<nictrasavios> Iriez, Sorry, but I'm not qualified to diagnose you. Or myself for that matter.
<witeshark> also?
 * nictrasavios ...searches for my mind...
<Beldar> witeshark, On the partners, the src adds the binary if needed.
<witeshark> ok
<Beldar> Iriez, take two aspirin and call your doctor in the morning, or actually detail you problem to the channel.
<Guest76023> help me installing dual boot
<Beldar> Guest76023, Notice how people do address you I asked you a question.
<Beldar> !dualboot | Guest76023
<ubottu> Guest76023: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<witeshark> Beldar, and after this, apt-get skype may find it?
<Beldar> witeshark, run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install skyoe
<Beldar> sudo apt-get install skype
<Eromej> Abhijit, I have posted a comment
<Abhijit> :-)
<witeshark> Beldar, wow that was fun; it seems to have worked TY x million
<witeshark> :)
<Abhijit> Eromej, add that description to the actual question.
<Eromej> I did
<Beldar> witeshark, No problem, so if you add anymore repos just run a update to sync the repos before installing
<witeshark> Beldar, right - makes sense TY again!
<witeshark> Beldar, total success, up, running and logged in thanks mate!! :D
<Beldar> ;)
<Abhijit> Eromej, does dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'give you any errors?
<Eromej> Abhijit, It doesn't
<Eromej> Do you want me to post the result on Askubuntu ?
<Abhijit> no
<Eromej> Okay, anyway seems all normal
<Abhijit> Eromej, have you uninstalled previous graphics drivers before installing drivers for this card?
<Eromej> No, this is a fresh install
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> Eromej, i offered the bounty. expect some attention.
<Eromej> Thank you very much
<pa5tabear> Hi all, I've just installed Ubuntu within VirtualBox and I'm looking for help installing Node and Meteor
<pa5tabear> Is it normal for the "make" of Node to take more than 20 minutes?
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, yes. depends on RAM and cpu.
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, dont know specific about Node, but "make" takes a time.
<WhiteFoxx> hi all
<pa5tabear> @Abhijit: it seemed to finish, but it says I got Error 2 and Error 69.... do you think I need to figure out what these are? Or reinstall somehow?
<user141423> You probably need to look for a more specific error message, it should say what line/file it failed on.
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, it should tell you what are the errors. scroll up.
<pa5tabear> @Abhijit: it does say flock: g++: no such file or directory
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, do you have g++ installed?
<user141423> Try sudo apt-get build-dep nodejs. That should install the stuff you need to build Node.
<pa5tabear> @Abhijit: I don't have it installed. I don't know what it is. I'm looking it up now
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, do what user141423 said
<pa5tabear> @user141423: Thanks, I'll try that. is that everything?
<user141423> It should be, but I've never used node so I couldn't say for sure.
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, g++ is c++ compiler.
<pa5tabear> @Abhijit: I'm running the command user141423 gave. And does this guide seem fine to follow: http://ariejan.net/2011/10/24/installing-node-js-and-npm-on-ubuntu-debian/?
<pa5tabear> http://ariejan.net/2011/10/24/installing-node-js-and-npm-on-ubuntu-debian/
<pa5tabear> (no question mark at the end)
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, never used Node. Can not comment.
<Abhijit> pa5tabear, check the reputation of the github repo he is talking about.
<Scunizi> what's the command like "build-essential" that brings up a menu to install various servers like a web server
<zykotick9> Scunizi: tasksel - though i'm not sure how that is similar to build-essential package?
<Scunizi> zykotick9 that's it. I guess similar in an offhand way. one installs a bunch of packages in one wack.  the other gives a list of a bunch of packages.
<Scunizi> You understood what I was asking for, and for that... thank you
<zykotick9> :)
<linux-killed-me> greetings #ubuntu
<linux-killed-me> this is my first attempt to use kubuntu, and kubuntu stop loading just after i entered my logins info. no need to mention that im not linux expert. but I'm having another computer to perform live test. Any help is greatly appreciated :)
<hkr> did you complete the kubuntu installation ?
<hkr> linux-killed-me?
<linux-killed-me> hkr: affirmatvie
<linux-killed-me> first boot were okay
<linux-killed-me> first reboot lead me to this unpleasant situation :/
<hkr> so you could login the first time ?
<linux-killed-me> yep
<linux-killed-me> i tryed with wrong logins to see if it was a login problem. But in this case it tells me that my login is not correct
<hkr> what is displayed when you login now ?
<linux-killed-me> well log box disappear. And thats it.
<linux-killed-me> computer isnt freezed
<linux-killed-me> as i still can move my mouse
<hkr> wait a sec.
<linux-killed-me> but nothing load, and the background still "pixelised"
<linux-killed-me> even 2 ! Thanks alot for your support :)
<Beldar> !nomodeset | linux-killed-me try this boot
<ubottu> linux-killed-me try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: thks im having a look !
<hkr> can you access the terminal by Crtl + Alt + F1 ?
<Beldar> linux-killed-me, You may be missing a graphic driver, were you on the web when you installed and did you tck the update on install.
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: it works the first time
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: so i guess everything needed is installed
<linux-killed-me> hkr: im tryin right now hold on
<hkr> which kubuntu version is it ?
<linux-killed-me> hkr: last one
<hkr> 13.10 ?
<linux-killed-me> hkr: downloaded today on the official server. MD5 checked also
<linux-killed-me> hkr:  yes !
<linux-killed-me> hkr: i have the terminal right now
<hkr> Can you connect to internet ?
<linux-killed-me> ... well i never tryed threw the terminal
<hkr> Then press Ctrl + Alt + F7
<hkr> and try Alt + F2
<linux-killed-me> hkr: back to graphic log box, Alt+F2 dont do anything
<zamn_> Hello, can anyone help me with fan issues? I have an ASUS laptop and tried going through the fancontrol tutorial and pwmsensors and all that jazz but nothing seems to be working. 'sensors' doesnt seem to actually pick up my fans/cores but just lists generic things (not sure). Can anyone help me lower the volume of my fans as I'm not even doing intensive processing right now.
<hkr> linux-killed-me, Get to a terminal, login and type "sudo apt-get install startkde"
<hkr> Without the quotes
<linux-killed-me> hkr: I just tryed to connect threw the console, then start startx manually
<Zerberak> Hey
<hkr> and ?
<linux-killed-me> i had a error such as
<linux-killed-me> xinit : connection to x server lost
<hkr> Right... Are you sure installed the desktop version and not the netbook version ?
<kostkon> hkr, netbook version?
<hkr> what ?
<linux-killed-me> hsince i never asked for the netbook version, yeah. Also as i mentioned it worked the first time as it should
<hkr> plasma desktop has two versions iirc
<hkr> by first time, do you mean the live CD?
<kostkon> hkr, oh youre right
<linux-killed-me> hkr: no. threw my hd
<justadude> is anywhere here?
<xPucTu4> me
<hkr> So you can't connect to internet via the terminal, alt + f2 doesn't bring anything up ?
<justadude> hello puc
<xPucTu4> hi
<justadude> i have a stupid question for anyone who can answer it
<hkr> ok
<hkr> im stupid
<justadude> when i sshd -generate i get invalid login grace time
<justadude> i was under the impression i needed to -generate keys before even starting ssh server
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: the symptoms described in the links provided are pretty much the same. But it make the process to wait for X to start. If i connect within the console, and then launch startx, i have the same error. Maybe I'm abolutly wrong ?
<hkr> linux-killed-me, try sudo startkde
<Zerberak> anyone know the command in 13.10 for testing whether the dhcp server is operational?
<xPucTu4> justadude: when you start sshd, it should generate the keys if they does not exist.
<Beldar> linux-killed-me, Did you run a update the first time you booted, what did you do in this first boot?
<xPucTu4> wait to check
<santa_> yo
<santa_> got problems with hp pVILLION LAPTOP 6500 sound drivers
<hkr> Try reinstalling, linux-killed-me.
<justadude> ok, so if it just says timed out, does that mean keys already exist?
<justadude> or correction invalid login grace time
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: no update.. just tweaking the main parameters such as themes and fonts
<hkr> .join #python
<hkr> Sorry ._.
<linux-killed-me> ok lets go for another reinstall :D
<Beldar> linux-killed-me, Did you install any themes off the web?
<xPucTu4> justadude, -generate is invalid argument for sshd
<linux-killed-me> negative. Only from the builtin ode theme fetcher
<linux-killed-me> kde*
<Beldar> linux-killed-me, I would try the nomodeset boot, but your welcome to reinstall if you like.
<justadude> would it be sshd -g?  i thought i saw that on the man page but i could be wrong
<xPucTu4> just enter "sshd" without anything
<justadude> oh damn that easy?
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: wise advice
<xPucTu4> when you enter "sshd -generate"
<xPucTu4> sshd is started with "-g" switch
<xPucTu4> and argument "enerate" for that switch
<santa_> got problems with hp pVILLION LAPTOP 6500 sound drivers
<xPucTu4> it is used for other things, but you can accept defaults
<justadude> LOL that makes sense
<justadude> im pretty new linux so i get lost sometimes
<xPucTu4> you can read more with "man sshd" command
<santa_> got problems with hp pVILLION LAPTOP 6500 sound drivers
<santa_> got problems with hp pVILLION LAPTOP 6500 sound drivers
<justadude> thank you very much puc
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: moment of truth
<santa_> got problems with hp pVILLION LAPTOP 6500 sound drivers
<justadude> alright off to play around more in terminal
<justadude> everyone have a nice night
<santa_> got problems with hp pVILLION LAPTOP 6500 sound drivers
<linux-killed-me> Beldar: and thats negativ
<linux-killed-me> reinstalling
<santa_> anyone hear of HP laptop sound issues?
<santa_> anyone hear of HP laptop sound issues?
<TANG-SP> Hello
<TANG-SP> i'm studrent
<hkr> Oh cool a studrent!
<TANG-SP> i'm class grade 9
<TANG-SP> i'm form thailand
<DWTaylor> I hated studrying when I was younger.
<arshavin> DWTaylor : I still ate studrying,but that is not funny
<arshavin> anybody using mate-desktop,caja crashing to destop while trying to access a particular folder in user directory
<TANG-SP> ohh!,I'm great study.but i am litle lazy
<arshavin> TANG-SP: good for u then,so what brings you here ?
<TANG-SP> how to do in Xchat?,I don't know????
<mehola> hi I've been having issue for a while now where after using my laptop for a number of hours, the internet stops working and asks me for password
<mehola> has anybody experienced that before? the only way I'm able to fix is by hard restart
<karthik_> Hi
<karthik_> I am facing a problem of frequent wifi disconnections with my wireless lan card installed on my Desktop
<mehola> karthik_, does it ask for password after the disconnect?
<karthik_> The details of the wifi card are
<karthik_> product: 	AR2417 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5007G 802.11bg] [168C:1D] vendor: 	Qualcomm Atheros [168C]
<mjhszig> anyone had issues installing Inkscape?????
<mehola> karthik_, I've been having such an issue for quite a while
<karthik_> no its not asking for any password
<mehola> oh okay
<karthik_> if i disable the wifi and then enable it again from the notifications, wifi starts working for some time say 5mins or so
<karthik_> if I reboot the computer, wifi will work fine for sometime again say 5 - 10 mins
<karthik_> hi mehola, were you able to get it to work ?
<mehola> karthik_, no, mine may be a different issue though.
<mehola> karthik_, mine disconnects after a long time (hours) and won't reconnect until I restart
<karthik_> hm, got it, going through the forms, i get one solution to replace network manager with wcid
<Nimble> does anyone know why this might be in my apt history? I don't recall ever running it
<Nimble> apt-get --no-upgrade -o Acquire::gpgv::Options::=--ignore-time-conflict -y install grub-efi
<Nimble> for what it's worth, I have ubuntu 13.04 installed through the UEFI system, not legacy BIOS
<Nimble> I'm assuming the -o flag instructs apt to ignore some sort of time conflict from gpg, maybe an out of date key?
<Nimble> did I get owned?
<DJGummikuh> Morning!
<DJGummikuh> I am having a problem with a disk image and kpartx
<DJGummikuh> I'm trying to mount the image of my tablet to modify something inside.
<DJGummikuh> I already linked a loop device to the file, and using fdisk /dev/loop1 even shows me a partition table. However, kpartx says "device-mapper: resume ioctl on loop1p1 failed: Invalid argument"
<DJGummikuh> and all the googling I did so far turned up nothing :-(
<Nimble> what tablet?
<Nimble> oh, image of your tablet
<Nimble> nevermind
<DJGummikuh> the image to flash my tablet
<DJGummikuh> cyanogen 10.2
<DJGummikuh> http://pastebin.com/8CbY14nC
<DJGummikuh> here is what I have :)
<Nimble> you're trying to mount an .img, right
<DJGummikuh> well yeah, technically. actually the file ending is .sd but "file ZT283.sd" suggests that it actually is an image (look at my paste)
<magsv> hi all. I need to use 'nomodeset' to launch 13.04 properly everytime, otherwise a blank screen. Any fixes? (Intel Core i3 graphics)
<Nimble> I'm not as versed in file system matters as I'd like to be
<DJGummikuh> me neither :) which is why I came here
<Nimble> but I'm assuming it's formatted in FAT and not UDF from your paste
<DJGummikuh> yes, it's fat
<DJGummikuh> it's, after all, not a cd image :)
<magsv> bump :(
<DJGummikuh> what kind of sad bump was that?
<magsv> need to boot my laptop. But everytime I have to add 'nomodeset' in grub
<magsv> gone crazy reading irrelevant matter online. so. :(
<DJGummikuh> he. your problem is not so far from mine :) I want to switch mount points in my tablet. But for that I need to be able to modify my boot image of the tablet
<DJGummikuh> and my xubuntu seems uncapable of doing that... and the online help I found so far also is not very helpful
<magsv> 'not so far' haha you're light years away from me buddy
<DJGummikuh> well in regards to boot issues and not helpful documentation :)
<magsv> why do you want to 'switch' mount points?
<DJGummikuh> my tablet has "sdcard0" and "sdcard1"
<DJGummikuh> it puts everything on "sdcard0" which is, in fact, not a SD Card but some more internal space
<magsv> android?
<DJGummikuh> however I have a 32 gig sd card in it and want it to use that as its main memory
<DJGummikuh> magsv: yep
<Nimble> I don't think you're gonna get away with that
<DJGummikuh> I did
<DJGummikuh> up until 10.1 cm had the vold.fstab where I could switch the mount points
<magsv> rooted?
<Nimble> well, that's surprising
<DJGummikuh> of course
<DJGummikuh> Nimble: note that I did NOT swap the "internal" storage
<Nimble> oh
<Nimble> ok
<Nimble> have you tried just using mount?
<DJGummikuh> the internal "sdcard" is formatted FAT just like the external one
<Nimble> mount -t umsdos ZT283.sd ~/your/preferred/folder/here -o loop
<magsv> I remember on this old 2.3 I had written a script to tell android to use an ext partition as my internal
<magsv> you could try something like that.
<DJGummikuh> Nimble: umsdos is unrecognized
<magsv> *might mess up everything already installed - so beware*
<Nimble> are you using these commands on your tablet?
<DJGummikuh> magsv: well the problem is that 10.2 replaces all those files at boot time from some obscure ram disk I fail to find
<DJGummikuh> this is why I want to access the boot image, to find the ramdisk there and replace the "faulty" scripts at the root
<DJGummikuh> Nimble: no
<DJGummikuh> Nimble: on my xubuntu netbook
<Nimble> anyway, there are three different filesystem drivers you can use to mount FAT
<Nimble> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT_filesystem_and_Linux
<DJGummikuh> I tried vfat
<Nimble> I don't know which one will work for you the best
<Nimble> msdos?
<DJGummikuh> uuhm... device-mapper: table: 252:0: loop1 too small for target: start=16065, len=7711200, dev_size=523
<Nimble> lol
<Nimble> welp, good luck
<Nimble> you've hit the limit of my filesystem knowledge
<DJGummikuh> haha lol :)
<DJGummikuh> actually taht did not come from the mount command, seems that's the reason why kpart is failing..
<Nimble> ah
<DJGummikuh> the mount command saysmount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Nimble> maybe it's not really FAT?
<DJGummikuh> no matter if I use msdos, vfat or whatever
<Nimble> I know my nexus 4 uses a version of ext
<DJGummikuh> well the problem is: it's not
<Nimble> iirc
<DJGummikuh> it's basically a hard disk
<DJGummikuh> including a partition table
<Nimble> ah, well
<DJGummikuh> I can fdisk /dev/loop1 and get this:
<DJGummikuh> /dev/loop1p1           16065     7727264     3855600    b  W95 FAT32
<Nimble> ok, so it's a whole disk
<Nimble> with a fat partition on it
<magsv> Nimble: sidebar, how does one figure out the FS from a image? (sd in this case)
<Nimble> I saw some things that said FAT in the paste DJGummikuh posted when he ran "file" on the file
<magsv> oh ok.
<DJGummikuh> magsv: losetup /dev/loop1 imagefile and then fdisk /dev/loop1
<DJGummikuh> that gives you the patition table of that image, which has the line I just posed 3 lines up (W95 FAT32)
<pio_> hello, i have a problem switching user to root user, after typing the password, it will say "Authentication failur". Does anyone knows why? thank you.
<magsv> DJ ok.
<Nimble> pio_, you used the wrong password
<Nimble> oh wait
<Nimble> lol
<Nimble> there is no password set for root users on ubuntu
<magsv> pio_: boot into single user and change root password :)
<pio_> Nimble, I use Lubuntu
<Nimble> it's for security purposes, if you want to run a command as the root user you can use sudo <command>
<DJGummikuh> still ubuntu :)
<DJGummikuh> magsv: there's a much simpler way
<Nimble> I'm pretty sure it's the same across all derivative distros
<pio_> i tried login in root without password, still AUthentication failure
<vagos1268> hi
<DJGummikuh> pio_: try sudo su
<Nimble> no password will work
<DJGummikuh> and then enter your USER password
<pio_> ah
<DJGummikuh> then you are root and can give root a password
<DJGummikuh> THEn you can use su with your new root password
<magsv> There is no root user no?
<Nimble> there is
<Nimble> the password just isn't set at default
<Nimble> you can't login as root until you set it
<DJGummikuh> magsv: well at least on each and every ubuntu I used so far it worked :)
<vagos1268> i am loooking for driver of nvidia 210
<pio_> yay! sudo su root worked!!! THANKS MEN!
<DJGummikuh> welcome :)
<magsv> ah.
<DJGummikuh> adn again happens what happens EVERY time I come to freenode..
<Nimble> ?
<DJGummikuh> I come to ask for help and in the end end up helping others without having my question solved ;)
<Nimble> yeah
<Nimble> this happens every time I come here too
<magsv> Everytime :)
<pio_> whats your issues?
<magsv> Does anybody know anything about why I need nomodeset for Intel graphics to log into lightdm?
<Nimble> intel graphics?
<Nimble> which one specifically
<magsv> core i3
<Nimble> nomodeset usually means you're having a problem with your graphics driver
<magsv> I know! This is so weird.
<Nimble> do you know the specific model name of your processor?
<ki7mt> magsv: thats been an on & off issue for a long time. Somt releases I need nomodeset, and others I didn't.
<MathersMarshall> Well it's time for my night to come to a close. Night all(:
<Nimble> good night~
<magsv> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<vagos1268> yes
<magsv> ki7mt: so I have to live with this?
<vagos1268> i have the 210
<kevinsky> 08:44:30 -!- xPucTu4 (~yahoo@TrueLove.Putka.Info) joins #ubuntu
<alecb> is there a way to replace the "fixed" Xorg that's the default in stuff like xterm to something else? (eg, arial or consolas or some other xft font I have installed)
<vagos1268> i can't have resolution of screene larger than 1024 x 768
<magsv> Additional: X -reconfigure fails because of the no of screens more than detected error
<magsv> vagos1268: manually edit xorg.conf?
<vagos1268> lets see
<helmut_> hi
<ki7mt> magsv: until a kernal release comes out that resolves it, I would say yes, if you have to use it now to avoid the black-screen.
<vagos1268> no
<vagos1268> the command cad found
<vagos1268> command can't found
<Nimble> magsv, http://askubuntu.com/questions/257346/intel-mobile-4-series-drivers-with-nomodeset-parameter
<Nimble> did this work for you?
<vagos1268> lets see
<imghost> magsv, paste the output ofgksudo gedit /etc/default/grub , graphics card
<Nimble> intel's ark says your processor has an hd 4000
<Nimble> but I don't know if that's the same as an intel mobile 4 series
<Nimble> you should do what imghost says
<Nimble> lol
<imghost> Nimble, Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers
<Nimble> well, I know that much
<magsv> checking. rebooting. lunching. brb. thanks Nimble.
<krypto> I am trying to create a bootable disc from ubuntu 12.04 server iso, after making changes used "genisoimage -o 6.iso -R  /root/iso" but When trying to boot from new iso its showing "Could not read from CDROM code 004" any idea how to solve this.
<magsv> imghost: will be right back.
<magsv> thanks.
<vagos1268> ahhh
<vagos1268> i am lost
<vagos1268> you say to right at the commmand
<salah> So I have this famous problem, where my computer freezes for 1 second each 30th second or so. This is a week old computer so it's probably not Firefox that is to heavy...
<Diplomatico> Hello, I can't access certain folders, like "usr" using the cd command.It works with others, like "Desktop".
<salah> And I have actually no idea where to begin searching for errors
<alecb> bump -- is there a way to replace the "fixed" Xorg that's the default in stuff like xterm to something else? (eg, arial or consolas or some other xft font I have installed)
<vagos1268> i am downloading a driver
<ikonia> alecb: not without rebuilding the packages that depend on them
<ROPA> what command do I use to start firefox with a 5 second delay?? I want it to start every time I boot, so I added it to the startup menu. But, it starts so quickly, that it can't find the server(s), so none of the pages load.
<ikonia> alecb: or do you just mean the font rather than the actual software
<alecb> ikonia: I mean having it so when stuff wants to display "fixed" it displays eg, arial
<Nimble> magsv, are you on irc with the computer you are trying to fix?
<ikonia> alecb: I guess it depends if that's hardcoded to a font name, or just hardcoded to "default" in which case changing the default in the font server seems possible
<salah> ROPA: sleep X && COMMAND, change X with seconds and COMMAND with your command. For example sleep 3 && firefox
<Someus> Hello there! I tried to install Xubuntu and installation was successful but when OS started it was stuck at blue Xubuntu loading screen.
<ROPA> salah tried that, and nothing happens, it's as though I didn't have firefox in the startup menu at all.
<jason3> `/c
<nownot> when I try adduser it tells me it already exist but its not in listed in cat /etc/passwd ... what gives?
<Someus> Hello there! I tried to install Xubuntu and installation was successful but when OS started it was stuck at blue Xubuntu loading screen.  What's the problem?
<Beldar> nownot, you have a desktop?
<nownot> Beldar: server instance
<Beldar> never mind than
<hulu> where i can find the mpeg4ip for 13.10
<somsip> !find mpeg4ip
<DJGummikuh> gnah why can't nobody help me? :(
<ubottu> Package/file mpeg4ip does not exist in saucy
<Ben64> DJGummikuh: you haven't said anything here for like 23 minutes. asking a question  may help
<Nimble> DJGummikuh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<Nimble> Ben64, that's not really fair
<Nimble> he asked his question when he joined, is he supposed to spam it over and over?
<Nimble> try the stuff in the third post DJGummikuh
<Ben64> so saying "gnah why can't nobody help me? :(" is productive?
<Nimble> he seems to succeed in mounting a FAT partition
<Ben64> can repeat the question usually 15 minutes or so, its already way past normal scrollbacks
<Someus> I am trying to download iso trought Xubuntu Live USB but it wont allow me to save file on Notebooks HDD. Permission Denied. How to allow?
<DJGummikuh> Ben64: that was not meant to be productive, more like whining ;)
<Ben64> DJGummikuh: right, so why even do it
<DJGummikuh> anyways, my son just woke up so I'm out of time for now anyways.. :-(
<DJGummikuh> see ya guys
<Someus> I am trying to download iso trought Xubuntu Live USB but it wont allow me to save file on Notebooks HDD. Permission Denied. How to allow?
<aeon-ltd> Someus: are you trying to get xfce?
<Someus> I get in Transmission torrent client Error: Permission Denied
<Someus> aeon-ltd yes xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Someus: we spoke here a few days ago, you mentioned your ubuntu was feeling slow and your ram usage was high (90%)
<Someus> yes
<Someus> I rememeber
<Someus> I deleted Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> what?
<Someus> Now i am in Xubuntu Live CD
<Ben64> so whats the problem? install it from the cd?
<Someus> But install doest work
<aeon-ltd> ok
<Someus> I isntalled then restarted and Xubuntu got stuck at blue loading screen
<Someus> So i want to download correct Xubuntu Iso and copy to USB correctly and try again
<Someus> So i have no working OS on PC hard drive :) Just live usb now :)
<Ben64> ok so where are you trying to download to
<Someus> I try to download to PC hard drive because usb has 300 mb free space
<Ben64> and are you running from live cd or usb
<Someus> 1.8GB live usb
<Ben64> you can't write a new usb onto the usb you're running from :|
<Someus> ah yes
<Someus> haha
<Someus> Im stucl
<Someus> I don't know the problem. Xubuntu installs just fine. But it wont start
<Ben64> try nomodeset maybe?
<Someus> Stuck at startup loading screen and i would wait forever
<Ben64> or ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console
<basss> how can i create an ssh tunnel that would open any link from the destination server ?
<DJGummikuh> is there a way to access a "u-boot legacy uImage" file's content?
<R1ck> hi guys. suppose you have a VPS running somewhere and want to have a reinstall done, would you want to have to confirm this reinstall via e-mail or would you rather have it be click-click-yesimreallysure-click-done?
<danato> hey I jst accidentally updated my 13.10 ubuntu to 14.04, but it kept my 3.12.6 kernel, I'm guessing there no clean and fast way to rollback, so what negative implications can I get?
<somsip> danato: instability?
<danato> somsip: what kind of instability?
<somsip> danato: the kind that comes from using alpha software
<danato> sorry
<R1ck> danato: some packages may have been built against, and require, the later kernel header files
<R1ck> danato: so they might break
<danato> Rick: so should I reinstall Ubuntu or update to the latest kernel? which is also an alpha
<R1ck> danato: well, do you want to run alpha?
<danato> Rick: I dont know how instable is it at this point, I jst booted and was able to connect, but I ddnt test it much
<R1ck> danato: oh, I'm confused how you "accidentally" update to 14.04 :) but I figure it should be quite stable at this point
<Beldar> danato, #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel
<somsip> danato: R1ck there is 'stability' like things run without crashing, and compatibility where new things work fine. I'm finding it's stable, but there are incomplatibilities with packages that aren't fully integrated yet. You may be lucky, or maybe not. And yes, +1 is the place to be
<Sebastien> danato, typos?
<danato> Sebastien, R1ck: yup, it was a typo, I was gonna type do-release-upgrade -h and I typed -d instead, I was tired
<danato> I canceled it, but today when I ran a dist-upgradrighte command I got this massive update, I suspected something wasnt
<danato> *dist-upgrade *something wasnt right
<odin_> does ubuntu not have a default iptables save/restore mechanism? i.e. it looks like I need to edit scripts to implement this feature myself
<odin_> I would expect like RH I simple save a file or run something like "service iptables save" and something does it for me removing human error
<R1ck> whats the command you can use to find out the memory in your system again? (not amount, but DDR, MHz, etc)
<odin_> R1ck,  'free' ?
<odin_> right the I edit /etc/rc.local and use: /sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/network/iptables.rules  ## it is clumsy and weird I have to do this myself
<R1ck> odin_: no, *not* amount :)
<odin_> R1ck, find the memory in your system?  open the lid of the case ?
<R1ck> odin_: afaik theres no default init script for iptables rules, but you can take the skeleton script and make it start/stop a firewall script of your choosing
<R1ck> odin_: assume I'm a) very lazy or b) the machine is 500miles away
<R1ck> ah I remembered. it was ipmidecode or something
<slimjimflim> hi, i just installed ubuntu on a del n5110 and it periodically crashes with this weird checkery pattern on the screen.  anyone know anything about this?
<R1ck> dmidecode was the command
<slimjimflim> lspci tells me i have a:
<slimjimflim> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<slimjimflim> i'm guessing that's the issue
<slimjimflim> ^^^^^dell
<odin_> and I thought modern Intel driver were the best with linux
<slimjimflim> odin_: apparently not in my case
<odin_> just would be nice to catch up on hardware performance, but for non 3d they good
<R1ck> slimjimflim: when it does that, hit ctrl-alt-f1, log in, and check logs to see what happened
<slimjimflim> R1ck: i tried the ctrl-alt f*s and got nothing
<slimjimflim> can't remember if i tried f1 tho
<slimjimflim> i know ctrl-alt f7 is my normal xwindows
<odin_> slimjimflim, maybe take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and older files of similar name
<Someus> Hi i fixed my problem. I installed Xubuntu correctly by unchecking Propretiary drivers
<slimjimflim> odin_: ok
<R1ck> slimjimflim: it looks like a graphics issue, which should leave the rest of the system running, so ctrl-alt-f1 should work, if it doesnt you can try to ssh into your system from another host
<slimjimflim> R1ck: k i'll try that
<slimjimflim> checking logs now
<Apollo> this is the troubleshooting and support ubuntu channel correct?
<odin_> slimjimflim, enabled Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (or try it as well, it should make X11 restart, causing complete desktop logout etc..) it is useful to know if your system recovers to good video
<slimjimflim> odin_: cool never knew about that
<Ben64> odin_: i don't think that works anymore
<slimjimflim> i'ma pastie my whole Xorg.0.log
<Dudytz> hi all! If a user create a GPG key and store it in the Passwords and Keys, the root can read this key? Or only the user?
<odin_> only because it is disabled key-sequence by default, not because feature is not implemented
<lea_> bonjour
<odin_> slimjimflim, well it should at least confirm the hardware it sees, the driver version, the hardware chipset kind, etc...
<lea_> comment ta les vous
<lea_> hello whate is you maime
<slimjimflim> odin_: should i paste my whole log or just the last x lines?
<lea_> cobjour sgbmmmmm*
<Someus> Hello world!
<Someus> Merry Christmas
<slimjimflim> hello Someus
 * slimjimflim gives Someus presents
<odin_> slimjimflim, all of it, might as well, there should not be anything security sensitive in it (but you check it)
<slimjimflim> odin_: right that's what i was thinking
 * Someus sings a christmas song for slimjimflim
<Dudytz> If a user create a GPG key and store it in the Passwords and Keys, the root can read this key? Or only the user?
<Someus> Jesus Christ is born
<odin_> what is the CPU type ?  cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep model
<Beldar> !040 | Someus
<ubottu> Someus: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<slimjimflim> odin_ and others: http://pastie.org/8570917
<Someus> Beldar its christmas :)
<Dudytz> If a user create a GPG key and store it in the Passwords and Keys, the root can read this key? Or only the user?
<slimjimflim> Someus: lol @ ubottu and bah humbug
<Beldar> Someus, This is a worldwide channel act accordingly.
<Someus> I act accordingly
<Someus> I dont know about you
<slimjimflim> hari hari hari chrishna chrishna chrishna
<Someus> Dont you have christmas spirit people?
<slimjimflim> or is it krishna
<slimjimflim> Someus: i have the christmas spirits
<slimjimflim> ie vodka
<Ben64> not on topic in #ubuntu ...please stop
<Dudytz> If a user create a GPG key and store it in the Passwords and Keys, the root can read this key? Or only the user?
<slimjimflim> oh here come the on topic trolls
<Someus> what i am doing wrong?
<DJGummikuh> Dudytz: root can always access everything
<DJGummikuh> unless you have stored it with a passphrase taht is not stored on your machine
<Someus> I really wish you a very merry christmas
<Someus> :)
<slimjimflim> Dudytz: root can ready anything
<slimjimflim> *read
<slimjimflim> Ben64: is friendliness deprecated?
<Someus> :)
<DJGummikuh> oO seems I'm pulling my entire sd card via adb to my pc now
<Someus> slimjimflim :(
<slimjimflim> Someus: :D
<DJGummikuh> MEH!
<Someus> Unfourtunately this world is cold
<DJGummikuh> why is android such a mess
<slimjimflim> Someus: not here.  i have a heater
<DJones> slimjimflim: Someus: This is a support channel, if you want to wish people merry christmas you are welcome to have that conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic, but please keep this channel clear for support issues
<Someus> People in the name of rules and laws forget about love and friendliness
<slimjimflim> ok anyways, http://pastie.org/8570917
<slimjimflim> my gfx card sucks
<odin_> slimjimflim, (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so    (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 2.20.9
<slimjimflim> odin_: o.O
<slimjimflim> do i have the wrong driver?
<odin_> no it is just probably too new!  here, I swap you for this older laptop I have here :)
<Someus> I understand this is ubuntu support channel and i really like to get help here. But i wish you merry christmas.
<slimjimflim> lol
<Someus> Just relax more
<slimjimflim> ikr
<Someus> We need to relax
<slimjimflim> happy festivus Someus
<andyfied> merry belated solstice Someus
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> odin_: so you say my gfx card is too new, how do you come to that conclusion?
<odin_> slimjimflim, is it 1280x768 ?
<odin_> just 1366x768 is a new size to me
<Someus> To everyone there hopeless soul out there: You always can trust in Jesus. No matter what situation you are in Jesus loves you! Merry Christmas. If this somehow brake the rules so be it. Rules are to server me. I wont server a letter.
<slimjimflim> odin_: it says 1360x768 (16:9) in the gui settings
<odin_> slimjimflim, ok so lookup your CPU/GPU model and Xorg driver 2.20.9 for bugs/updates?
<slimjimflim> odin_: link?
<slimjimflim> just x.org?
<odin_> you using quantal... well like on google!
<slimjimflim> idk what quantal is
<odin_> aka Ubuntu 12.10
<Rory> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<slimjimflim> oh
<odin_> but this distro version is older than your hardware ?  I guess you are using 12.10 from the driver version  xserver-org-video-intel for 2.20.9
<odin_> so can you try something newer ?  saucy ?
<odin_> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<slimjimflim> odin_: ya maybe.  lts is comfortable tho :p
<odin_> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<slimjimflim> bleeding edge is scary
<odin_> this is next LTS I think, last LTS was 12.04  (not 12.10)
<slimjimflim> oh hrm
<slimjimflim> i guess i upgraded farther than i wanted to
<odin_> this is no guaranteed to fix things but you can't expect brand new chipset to work on 18month old driver
<slimjimflim> i didn't realize this was such an awesome new box
<odin_> what is the CPU type ?  cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep model
<slimjimflim> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<slimjimflim> x4
<odin_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-intel  (your Xorg.log says inter_drv.so module version = 2.20.9, SO IT IS MY GUESS YOU USING "QUANTAL")
<mintux>  it's my list of partition and i have 55GB free spaces between another partition http://axgig.com/images/45015548029300409754.jpg but i can make partition and i got this error: http://axgig.com/images/00489120409081360298.jpg  1: Error: You requested a partition from 700GB to 755GB. The closest location we can manage is 700GB to 755GB.how can i create this partition ?
<odin_> Intel HD 3000, CPU Releases Q1'11 http://ark.intel.com/products/52224, so maybe not that new
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<slimjimflim> lotuspsychje: ssh, that song is copyrighted by warner music
<lotuspsychje> slimjimflim: ?
<slimjimflim> lotuspsychje: er nm, i'm thinking of 'good morning to you'.
<slimjimflim> (jokes)
<lotuspsychje> mintux: did you create your partitions with gparted?
<bestdnd> Hi all. I just upgraded to 12.10, and now I can't start Totem. writing "totem" to the terminal, I get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/6622225/
<nyros> hi all
<Oz4fuWow> bestdnd: do you really mean 12.10 or 13.10?
<Pramod> Hi all
<bestdnd> not sure. it's the new version
<lotuspsychje> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 98 kB, installed size 682 kB
<Oz4fuWow> bestdnd: then it is 13.10 where 13 is the year 2013 and 10 the month october as release date
<lotuspsychje> bestdnd: install vlc, its the best player out there
<Oz4fuWow> bestdnd: what graphics card and driver do you use?
<bestdnd> vlc works. I have nvidia card, and don't know about my driver
<Oz4fuWow> bestdnd: GLX have something to do with OpenGL and that has to do with graphics on your GUI. when totem is complaining about missing support then maybe other software will soon moan too
<Oz4fuWow> bestdnd: maybe you just need to install the nvidia-current package and reboot
<bestdnd> I'll look it up. Thanks
<Oz4fuWow> !opengl
<Oz4fuWow> hmmm
<Pramod> Hi I am using  ubuntu 12.04 Gnome3 is not working perfectly and extensions are also not good
<Pramod> is there any alternative
<Pramod> ?
<lotuspsychje> Pramod: define 'not working' plz
<Oz4fuWow> Pramod: depends where the problem is located.  can you describe the problem a bit more?
<Pramod> yes it is very slow when I am  using my system. Moreover I saw only few extensions
<Pramod> and notifications are also not working
<Oz4fuWow> Pramod: what are your hardware specs?
<SmallJoker> Hello, does someone know how I get rid of the "VESA" graphic driver?
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: install your proper graphics driver?
<Rory> SmallJoker: What graphics card do you have? (What's the output of the command: lspci | grep VGA) ?
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: I have no Idea how to do that..
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: pastebin what Rory sugested plz
<SmallJoker> I'll use pastebin, please wait
<Rory> SmallJoker: Should be one line
<SmallJoker> Ah not needed: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Rory> SmallJoker: Wow OK, what are you using? An old PC?
<Rory> SmallJoker: Open the Software Sources program, go to the Additional Drivers tab
<lotuspsychje> sis sounds old to me too
<SmallJoker> Not really old...I can stil work on it
<Rory> Yeah but you might be stuck with that VESA driver
<SmallJoker> Well, I've got this package/folder: "xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1", I compiled it and ... tuck at this point
<SmallJoker> *stuck
<Rory> brb meeting
<SmallJoker> Rory: The problem is, VESA provides me OpenGL 2.1 which isn't supported by my integrated graphics, therefore I get ultra-low FPS
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: here's a page on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<Pramod> hi what do you mean hardware spec? I have 500GB harddisk 2GB RAM
<Pramod>  I am using 12.04
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: I've already read that page and xorg does not seem to change alot
<lotuspsychje> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.7-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 258 kB, installed size 640 kB
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: you got this package?
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: wait, let me check
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: yes, I already got that one
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: not sure what else we can do on this then
<PhilipM> Hi. What are holes in files (lseek) useful for?
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: But then, why it keeps saying "VESA" at the system Information?
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: can you lshw -C video plz
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: see whats next to driver=
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/iSBdeXw1
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: hmm no driver...did you check 'additional driver' section?
<Pramod> patrick: what do you mean hardware spec? I have 500GB harddisk 2GB RAM
<Pramod>  I am using 12.04
<aisyah> hello
<aisyah> hi all
<aisyah> is ubuntu distro good for HTPC?
<imghost> SmallJoker, what's up?
<lotuspsychje> imghost: he's got a VESA on his sis card
<lotuspsychje> imghost: trying to get his card working
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: "additional_drivers" only shows me my wireless-card, no entry of a graphic driver
<SmallJoker> imghost: Hey, some problems again :3
<imghost> lotuspsychje, ok :),
<MonkeyDust> aisyah  old post (2008-2009) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1093540
<imghost> SmallJoker, summarise it in one line will try
<aisyah> thanks MonkeyDust
<Rory> SmallJoker: Can you install the package "xserver-xorg-video-sis" ?
<MonkeyDust> aisyah  this is more recent http://askubuntu.com/questions/325179/setup-htpc-with-ubuntu-tv
<SmallJoker> Rory: that's already installed
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: sis website also got linux drivers, not sure if this will help you..
<Rory> SmallJoker: Then you're almost certainly stuck with VESA because that package provides the up-to-date SIS driver, you probably got an old legacy card
<SmallJoker> imghost: What do you mean?
<imghost> SmallJoker, paste the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PhilipM> for nothing?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<SmallJoker> lotuspsychje: Well, I've already serval drivers here, one seems to be okay: "xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1" but I've no idea how to install it
<imghost> Rory, hi boss :)
<lotuspsychje> SmallJoker: try what Rory sugested
<SmallJoker> Rory, well is that link addressed to me? What do I need to fill in there?
<SmallJoker> Oh i see
<imghost> SmallJoker, paste the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<imghost> SmallJoker, or use this to check the error cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<lotuspsychje> imghost: whats the EE for?
<SmallJoker> sorry, I had something to do in RL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6622351/
<imghost> lotuspsychje, i use it to check the errors
<lotuspsychje> imghost: does that work for syslog errors too?
<imghost> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> imghost: cool lemme try that
<imghost> lotuspsychje, sure
<Rory> SmallJoker: Looks like you're using the sis driver not VESA. What issue were you actually having in the first place?
<lotuspsychje> imghost: cat /var/log/syslog | grep EE shows nothing= no errors?
<imghost> lotuspsychje, yes
<SmallJoker> Rory, in the system informations, it shows me: "Graphics" "VESA: 6330" and I've got a too high OpenGL, one which isn't really supported by my graphics
<caliel> hello - I was thinking about changing my distro to ubuntu - Do you know if the installation in UEFI is easy or not ?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | caliel start here
<ubottu> caliel start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> caliel: also depends on the actual machine, ive been able to install ubuntu on a laptop, worked out of the box did not have to change any uefi setting
<cameron__> hey every one how it tonight
<MonkeyDust> cameron__  other timezone
<Romance> the Qt-Doc is very persistent, i untick it to not be downloaded, but when i do upgrade, it is been downloading
<lotuspsychje> !info qt-doc
<ubottu> Package qt-doc does not exist in saucy
<SmallJoker> Rory, well I see the change of the OpenGL with a game, on WinXP OpenGL 1.4 = 14 frames per second, on Ubuntu OpenGL 2.1 = 3 fps, this seems like I need to change something...
<Romance> qt4-doc i mean
<Romance> !info qt4-doc
<ubottu> qt4-doc (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 API documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18.1 (saucy), package size 93019 kB, installed size 102322 kB
<lotuspsychje> Romance: after your upgrade, re-uninstall it if you dont need it
<Romance> lotuspsychje: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-12-23_18_16_30-Wk8AvK0c.png
<Romance> look at that
<Romance> i unticked it, but its downloading the unticked ones
<uBUXUBu> hi
<VitoCorleone> There is a directory, and in CLI...how can I find out the whole size of that directory?
<Rory> VitoCorleone: du /path/to/directory
<Rory> VitoCorleone: use "du -h" for a human-readable output (Mb, Gb etc)
<VitoCorleone> du -h /directory
<VitoCorleone> like that?
<VitoCorleone> Is there a specific command to findout which directory is using the most space on a linux server?
<KI7MT> VitoCorleone: try this .. change the ./* to where you want to search: du -hsx ./* | sort -rh | head -10
<user> Is it possible to stop someone from changing my background? My family always changes it.
<Manzin> guys, I mistakenly deleted /usr/local/cpanel, and now, when I try to start my httpd server, I get this error: "RewriteMap: file for map LeechProtect not found:/usr/local/cpanel/bin/leechprotect" - it isn't starting up, please help.
<gordonjcp> Manzin: try reinstalling cpanel?
<Manzin> with yum?
<Manzin> "yum install cpanel" says cpanel isn't available.
<Stefilutz> hello
<gordonjcp> Manzin: wouldn't be yum, no
<gordonjcp> yum sounds like a Redhat thing
<Stefilutz> Hello !
<KI7MT> Manzin: what server version are you talking about?
<Stefilutz> BYE !
<Manzin> How can I remove these lines: "<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
<Manzin> RewriteEngine on
<Manzin> RewriteMap LeechProtect prg:/usr/local/cpanel/bin/leechprotect
<Manzin> </IfModule>" in httpd.conf from commandline? I am not very good with a CLI editor.
<FloodBot1> Manzin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> Manzin: comment them out
<Manzin> gordonjcp, what do you mean?
<Manzin> I am in SSH.
<Manzin> I am not a expert with nano or vim.
<gordonjcp> you don't need to be an "expert"
<gordonjcp> you just need to be functionally literate
<Manzin> is there a specific command to remove those 4 lines from httpd.conf?
<gordonjcp> no, because that would be pointlessly specific
<gordonjcp> open the file with whatever editor you like, probably nano is going to be your best bet
<gordonjcp> scroll down
<gordonjcp> stick a "#" in front of those lines
<gordonjcp> save and exit
<gordonjcp> and then try restarting your sever
<gordonjcp> *server
<aaronmehar> Manzin, just add # to the start of every line from <IfModule mod_rewrite.c> to </IfModule> then /etc/init.d/httpd reload
<aaronmehar> actually before the reload do "httpd -S" if the syntax is OK then reload
<pcpcpc> Hi i have a problem: I changed my PW with passwd but i cant login anymore
<pcpcpc> just a short black screen
<pcpcpc> and than back to login screen
<KI7MT> pcpcpc: was this user account the only account on the box ?
<pcpcpc> yes... and guest
<pcpcpc> guest is working
<user> LOL @ Manzin..
<aaronmehar> user, why LOL - everyone starts somewhere
<KI7MT> pcpcpc: not use this in a while, too a bit to find it, but this is pretty straight forward: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<oaky> hi m8s.. Does anyone know a good e-book to read about ubuntu or linux... Pref free...
<Ben64> !manual | oaky
<ubottu> oaky: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oaky> Ben64: ty
<uBUXUBu> why does ubuntu report my graphics as vesa redwood (i have radeon 5570???)
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  maybe the card is too old or new, ubuntu does not recognize it, vesa redwood may be the closest it knows
<uBUXUBu> so am i getting the use of this card??
<uBUXUBu> does this mean my graphics card is not even used
<Ben64> not used to its full effect
<uBUXUBu> thats gonna pzzz me off
<Ben64> vesa is a generic driver, works with pretty much everything
<uBUXUBu> oh great
<Beldar> Ben64, That info will drive their compulsive worry into full thrust. ;)
<Ben64> well he left before i could give more info
<Beldar> nothing like logic to get in the way
<Barack_Obama> hello
<Barack_Obama> wtf is wrong  with the php5 package
<Beldar> Guest42116, uh no swearing or acronyms of here please.
<KI7MT> Guest42116: !details
<MonkeyDust> Guest42116  let's find out, but mind your language
<KI7MT> boy, this debmirror is taking a vry long time. Im only on pool L and I in the afternoon.
<KI7MT> * i started .. ..
<icezwo> hi all
<aisyah> hi icezwo
<uBUXUBu> i took the proprietay driver offered but after i take it it always says not activated
<icezwo> can anyone help me with my Hypertransport, i have allready set the ht=on flag in the kernel butlscpu says Thread(s) per core:    1
<icezwo>    
<mikubuntu> my startup disk creator is misbehaving --- it won't allow me to change the file i want to burn to a usb -- trying to burn adriane-knoppix to usb for my blind friend
<uBUXUBu> even after reboot
<uBUXUBu> i tried the other driver it offered and same thing
<uBUXUBu> but the green light in front of the driver is lit
<mikubuntu> can i write to the usb via brasero or xfburn?
<uBUXUBu> how do i avtivate this damn drivers and use my video card
<mikubuntu> i've already made two cd's using brasero, but i don't see how to do a usb with it
<icezwo> hi may you can help me with my problem ?
<llutz> mikubuntu: you don't "burn" some iso to usb, you just write them. use dd/cat
<iivvoo> hi
<iivvoo> is it possible to install nagios3 on ubuntu 12.04 *without* apache, with nginx (and postgresql) in stead?
<mikubuntu> llutz: do you mean i can just drag and drop the file into the usb icon/file location?
<llutz> mikubuntu: no, use dd or cat
<mikubuntu> llutz: ok, what are dd and cat
<Rory> iivvoo: It is possible, there's a blog post by someone here http://johan.cc/2012/02/06/nagios-nginx/
<llutz> iivvoo: nagios recommends "httpd" so there should be no problem to install it with nginx or lighttpd
<iivvoo> llutz: no matter what I try, apt-get keeps installing apache
<trijntje> mikubuntu: try unetbootin
<llutz> iivvoo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<iivvoo> rory let me havea look at that, thanks
<llutz> mikubuntu: : http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<llutz> iivvoo: sry wrong nick. did you already install nginx?
<trijntje> Hi all, I just upgraded to 13.10 and I want to get my wireless working again with ndiswrapper, but I get errors when I try to install it from the repository
<trijntje> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic is not supported
<iivvoo> llutz, I did
<llutz> iivvoo: from repos using apt? i wonder why it still wants apache then...
<trijntje> what can I do to install ndiswrapper on 13.10?
<iivvoo> The following extra packages will be installed:  apache2-mpm-prefork (etc..)
<iivvoo> while "nginx is already the newest version."
<mikubuntu> llutz: why does that page you gave me say to format to ntfs --- isnt the usb supposed to be formatted fat32?
<KI7MT> iivvoo: there's several how-toos for Nginx + Nagios but most are showing that they compile nagios v.s. using apt to install it. Postgress shoudl be straight foreward.
<trijntje> mikubuntu: using unetbootin is much simpler, you can install it from the software center
<MonkeyDust> iivvoo  same here, i added --simulate and it says it installs apache
<iivvoo> KI7MT, I'm not depending on LTS to build my own packages :)
<iivvoo> the post on johan.cc on this topic is rather trivial, "install nginx and nagios3, do some config"
<mikubuntu> trijntje: i just opened unetbootin, but it doesn't have adriane-knoppix in the drop down
<iivvoo> if it were that easy...
<trijntje> mikubuntu: no, you have to download the iso yourself, and then select it from disk in unetbootin
<mikubuntu> trijntje: ok, i already have the .iso downloaded
<uBUXUBu> after i install the proprietary drivers it always says not activated??
<uBUXUBu> whats going on
<llutz> iivvoo: "LANG=C apt-cache depends nagios3*|grep -e apache -e httpd"   can you pastebin the output pls
<mikubuntu> trijntje: about the formatting, is the usb supposed to be fat32?
<iivvoo> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6622831/
<trijntje> mikubuntu: i think so, yes
<mikubuntu> trijntje: and unmounted?
<trijntje> mikubuntu: if something is wrong ,unetbootin will give an error
<trijntje> just make sure you select the correct device to install to
<mikubuntu> trijntje: ok, i'll try
<trijntje> who can help me get ndiswrapper to work on 13.10 32bit?
<trijntje> $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<trijntje> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<llutz> iivvoo: well,"aptitude search '~Phttpd'|grep ^i"     ngingx* listed?
<llutz> nginx*
<uBUXUBu> what is the terminal command to check and  see what graphics card ubuntu is using?
<mattfury1> hey i have a huawei modem will i be able to netboot?
<mattfury1> or minimal?
<mattfury1> mind you its a 64bit quad-core
<mattfury1> tinycore = bs
<mattfury1> @ 3.2ghz (4 cores)
<mattfury1> 1gb gfx and 4gb ddr3 ram
<iivvoo> llutz, "i A nginx-full                      - nginx web server with full set of core mod"
<llutz> iivvoo: sorry no idea then why apt ignores that and still wants apache2
<mattfury1> i have a 3gb connection limit
<llutz> iivvoo: try installing nagios3 with --no-install-recommends, does it work then?
<llutz> (aptitude -R)
<mattfury1> what kernel does 13.10 ubuntu run?
<mattfury1> Ubuntu 13.10 "Saucy Salamander"
<iivvoo> llutz already tried that, still apache
<uBUXUBu> does this mean i am actually using my graphics card in ubuntu : buntutech@buntutech-OptiPlex-745:~$ sudo fglrxinfo
<uBUXUBu> display: :0  screen: 0
<uBUXUBu> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<uBUXUBu> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5570
<uBUXUBu> OpenGL version string: 4.2.12217 Compatibility Profile Context 13.101
<FloodBot1> uBUXUBu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iivvoo> perhaps I should just take this as another sign to stay far away from php
<iivvoo> and look at zabbix in stead :)
<mattfury1> ?
<trijntje> uBUXUBu: sudo lspci -v | grep -i vga
<mattfury1> rebooting to minimal now
<llutz> iivvoo: it' xmas time, it must be a sign  for something ... good luck
<uBUXUBu> ok ty llutz ima paste it
<trijntje> imghost: you can ask your questions here, if someone knows the anwser they will respond
<neyder_> Good morning everyone, my USB3.0 flash drive doesn't work any more, do I have any hope? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6622857/
<uBUXUBu>  sudo lspci -v | grep -i vga
<uBUXUBu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5550/5570/5630/6510/6610/7570] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<uBUXUBu> does this indicate ubuntu is using my graphics card?
<neyder_> uBUXUBu:  it is the only graphic card on your system
<uBUXUBu> it offers me 2 drivers
<neyder_> uBUXUBu: so ubuntu is using it
<trijntje> uBUXUBu: no, that just shows you which graphics card is in the pc. Go to software and updates, tab 'additional drivers' to see if any additional drivers are available
<uBUXUBu> i tried both cant see any difference
<imghost> TriJntje, using cell now, i was trying to solve your problem anyway thanks
<Ontani> Hi, i've got some issue with my sshd_config i've change permitRootLogin to yes but after a reboot its back to No
<neyder_> uBUXUBu: juest a only system not get any diference, glxgears will give you different results
<Ontani> why is this?
<uBUXUBu> neyder_, please re-phrase that no i dea what u mean
<neyder_> Ontani: are you shure changing sshd_config with sudo?
<Ontani> yeah
<Ontani> after the change when I restart my ssh service i'm able to login with root, but after a reboot i'm not
<trijntje> imghost: I
<uBUXUBu> it says the driver is activated but not currently in use
<trijntje> imghost: I'm trying to install ndiswrapper on 13.10 but I keep getting errors
<uBUXUBu> what in the heck does this mean
<neyder_> uBUXUBu: so you are using drivers for your graphic
<trijntje> $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<trijntje> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<uBUXUBu> yes i am trying
<uBUXUBu> but it says not in use
<Ontani> hmmm same goes for a bunch of files, i've changed /etc/hostname after reboot it's back to original
<neyder_> Ontani: uhm 'ls -l /etc/ssh'
<uBUXUBu> even though i did install the proprietary drivers and its say activated not in use
<neyder_> Ontani: paste contents of fstab
<uBUXUBu> videos and my game play well?
<neyder_> uBUXUBu: you shuld know that, i'm not on your desktop
<imghost> uBUXUBu, whats the problem? i am on cell summarise it in one line, TriJntje, paste the output of lspci - c network
<trijntje> uBUXUBu: depending on your video card, you might not even need additional drivers. I dont use them on my pc and gaming is fine
<uBUXUBu> says unknown graphics in system
<neyder_> trijntje: uBUXUBu has an ATI
<imghost> TriJntje, use pastebinit
<uBUXUBu> in drivers says i activated the proprietary driver but not in use thats my problem
<uBUXUBu> brb
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: lspci -c is invalid
<neyder_> uBUXUBu: please reboot
<uBUXUBu> ok
<uBUXUBu> but have done it before but ok try again
<imghost> uBUXUBu, first check whether your graphics cards supports switching or not check it from offiical site
<uBUXUBu> no idea what u mean
<uBUXUBu> switching?
<uBUXUBu> i installed a 5570 and installed the proprietary drivers period
<neyder_>  my USB3.0 flash drive doesn't work any more, do I have any hope? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6622857/
<imghost> uBUXUBu, yes switching, by default kernel loads default modules but when you try to install proprietary drivers then first check its supported or not then you have to do proper switching by black listing one
<imghost> otherwise different moules will conflicts with each other anf hence kernel will not able to load anyof them
<Ontani> neyder_ : http://pastebin.com/kf9d2dxb
<trijntje> imghost: lspci -c is an invalid command, but I know that I need ndiswrapper to get my broadcom chip to work. But in 13.10 ndiswrapper doesnt work
<imghost> uBuxubu, otherwise different modules will conflicts with each other anf hence kernel will not able to load anyof them
<imghost> trijntje i said lspci -c network
<trijntje> imghost: yes, and that is not a valid command, invalid option 'c'
<trijntje> imghost: can you paste a screenshot of that driver window?
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PhilipM> Hello
<neyder_> Ontani: with version of ubuntu are you using, in wich system, why do you have an old ext3 FS?
<trijntje> hi PhilipM
<PhilipM> How is it possible to get a job as a Unix administrator if everybody requires previous experience?
<Ontani> Linux LWT0080649de925 2.6.32-217-hedley #34hedley46-Ubuntu Wed Dec 14 07:47:31 UTC 2011 armv7l GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<imghost> trijntje, paste the output of lshw -c network
<neyder_> Ontani: with version of ubuntu are you using, in wich system, why do you have an old ext3 FS??
<neyder_> Ontani: sorry Up button deletes my message
<Ontani> np
<neyder_> Ontani: have you check SD card physical write protect?
<Ontani> was thinking the exact same thing a few minutes ago
<trijntje> imghost: http://pastebin.com/4iZZMLQX
<Ontani> it's not locked
<neyder_> Ontani: mount -l
<neyder_> ?
<imghost> trijntje,i only see ethernet interference, if you have broadcom wireless then paste the output of lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<imghost> ethernet interface
<VitoCorleone> ethernet interface
<VitoCorleone> if you know what I am talkin' about.
<VitoCorleone> all praise the ethernet interface.
<VitoCorleone> ;)
<Ontani> neyder_ : /dev/mmcblk0p3 on / type ext3 (rw)
<imghost> VitoCorleone, i did correct it scrol up please and its t9 dictonary so when i typed inter then automaticaly interference
<trijntje> imghost: I already know I need to use ndiswrapper, so this is all very pointless
<mikubuntu> trijntje: thanks, unetbootin worked great for usb
<neyder_> :S it shows as RW, if you want to configure, as workaround, put the SD card on other linux make changes and get back
<neyder_> Ontani: previous was for you
<trijntje> imghost: that command gives no output, lsusb shows13b1:0039 for the wifi dongle
<mikubuntu> trijntje: does unetbootin work well for burning iso to cd also?
<Ontani> rw isn't good?
<bekks> mikubuntu: No.
<mikubuntu> bekks: thx
<bekks> mikubuntu: If you want to burn an image to a cd, use a cd burning application.
<neyder_> Ontani: means read and write, so no reset have to be done.
<imghost> trijntje, u did not tell you using usb wireless, that command shows whats in built wireless chips we have
<Ontani> the changes I apply to my /etc/fstab are remembered
<Ontani> so it almost has to be something else
<mikubuntu> bekks: i already burned the cd's, i was having probs making a boot usb, but got it done with unet
<neyder_> check rc files should they have some kind of resseting
<neyder_> Ontani: I have to go out, luck with that
<Ontani> thanks
<trijntje> imghost: yes, I have a wifi dongle with Broadcom BCM43235 chipset that requires ndiswrapper to work. However, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper says no such module
<bekks> trijntje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<imghost> trijntje, are you using dual boot?
<bekks> trijntje: According to a very short google session, your BCM43235 works fine without ndiswrapper.
<trijntje> bekks: according to a very short actually trying, it doesn't
<trijntje> imghost: yes, I'm using dual boot
<imghost> bekks, yes  exactly ndiswrapper uses windows network device drivers
<bekks> trijntje: So which driver did you use? Did you place the firmware required, etc.?
<bekks> imghost: I know how ndiswrapper works ;)
<mikubuntu> bekks: can i use unetbootin to add a side by side install of adriane-knoppix directly to my laptop?
<bekks> mikubuntu: no.
<trijntje> bekks: which drivers should I use? I haven't found any so far
<bekks> trijntje: Then you havent read the link given.
<mikubuntu> bekks: is there any reason i shouldn't do a side by side of adriane with my ubuntu as long as i have the space?
<bekks> mikubuntu: As long as you dont know hopw to fix your boot environment to boot Ubuntu again after using unetbooting to place adriane-knoppix, you should do it.
<mikubuntu> bekks: if i can learn it well, i can teach my blind friend to use it
<imghost> bekks, trijntje guys will solve this problem just letme finish my call
<bekks> imghost: Yeah, solve it please but not sticking to ndiswrapper since his chipset works fine without ndiswrapper.
<chuzgrutz> is ubuntu the official distro for africans?
<andyfied> official distro for everyone
<mikubuntu> chuzgrutz: canonical, the company that developed ubuntu, is owned/operated by a south african, but is used by 20 million people around the world
<chuzgrutz> ah ok i like the name
<mikubuntu> chuzgrutz: i am who i am, because of who we all are
<hans__> hi
<hans__> can some omne help me
<cfhowlett> hans__, greetings
<cfhowlett> !ask|hans__,
<ubottu> hans__,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trijntje> bekks: I've followed that page, what now?
<hans__> ok ubottu
<hans__> i want to install a bin fil for my nas
<hans__> now i get this mesage
<chuzgrutz> mikubuntu: i dont understand what you mean is that for linux?
<romildo> Is there a program to tell me the version of a truetype font?
<chuzgrutz> i am who i am because of my parents
<uBUXUBu> ubuntu 1204-system settings-prorietary drivers-says driver activated but not in use? what in the heck does that mean?
<hans__> /home/hans/Downloads/storagemgrsetup.bin: 2468: exec: /tmp/install.dir.3411/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hans__> mis i java on my system its a new install
<hans__> its a long time ago that i hat ubuntu
<mikubuntu> chuzgrutz: that is a rough translation of the word ubuntu -- 'i am who i am, because of who we all are,' meaning that it is built on community effort
<uBUXUBu> and it says my graphics is unknown under system details-gives me the impression its not using my radeon 5570
<uBUXUBu> ubuntu=for the good of all people
<trijntje> bekks: I've copied the firmware files, but I'm not sure what I have to do next. The page doesnt have any more steps as far as I can tell, and wireless is not working
<chuzgrutz> oh ok my mistake
<chuzgrutz> does ubuntu support dogecoin
<uBUXUBu> should i try 64bit ubuntu 1204? i have 32 bit now
<uBUXUBu> i have 4gb ram
<trijntje> uBUXUBu: can you post a screenshot of your driver screen?
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andyfied> chuzgrutz: ubuntu does support dogecoin
<andyfied> i have instructions
<chuzgrutz> plz link
<Rienzilla> Hey all. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 as a guest OS under centos (kvm/libvirt). The guest installs fine, but it doesn't boot. It hangs after adding swap. Is this a known issue?
<jdm> how are the security updates to Ubuntu?
<jdm> are they daily like microsoft windows?
<andyfied> chuzgrutz: http://b.agilob.net/such-address-many-dig-on-linux-wow/ there is a bit that mentions zypper, just ignore that
<jdm> do i need to reboot for all of them?
<jdm> or most, etc?
<chuzgrutz> wow thanks clicking
<cfhowlett> uBUXUBu, if your machine can support 64 bit, try it
<cfhowlett> jdm, no
<trijntje> jdm: security updates are daily, other updates every two weeks. Its very rare to have to reboot after updates
<trijntje> btw, windows doesnt have daily updates
<uBUXUBu> itdoes support 64 bit
<cfhowlett> uBUXUBu, ?  torrent 64 bit and install ...
<uBUXUBu> cfhowlett, should run a lil faster huh
<uBUXUBu> its pretty fast now actually
<cfhowlett> uBUXUBu, debatable ...
<uBUXUBu> but i know in 64 bit it will use all the ram
<uBUXUBu> snappy now though
<trijntje> uBUXUBu: 32bit also uses all the ram, check you system monitor
<uBUXUBu> well i have 2gb ram now but i ordered a set of new ram (4 1 gig sticks) so i should have 64 bit to let ubuntu see it all right?
<trijntje> no, ubuntu can use more than 4GB ram with 32 bit, due to some trick I dont know ;)
<uBUXUBu> for some reason its running like a sunburnt indian as it is though
<bekks> uBUXUBu: You just have to use a PAE kernel.
<trijntje> I run 32bit and I have 4G ram available
<uBUXUBu> wow
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<cfhowlett> uBUXUBu, colorful AND offensive.
<uBUXUBu> what is the benefit of staying with 32 bit?
<bekks> uBUXUBu: None?
<uBUXUBu> so there is no benefit
<Go|dfish_> how do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<ItsMeLenny> how would i go about launching the i386 version of a program when i have both it and the 64bit version installed
<uBUXUBu> so i think u mean that going to 64 bit is no benefit unless i install an awful otta ram
<uBUXUBu> lot of*
<ItsMeLenny> if you have 4gb or more of ram you should go 64bit
<bekks> uBUXUBu: No. your question was: "Is there a benefit in staying with 32bit?" - The answer was: "no."
<Go|dfish_> how do i get a booty like kim kardashian?
<ItsMeLenny> although i have 64bit on my netbook which has 1gb of ram
<uBUXUBu> i have read that 64 is snappier
<bekks> uBUXUBu: Even with less than 4GB RAM you shoudl go with 64bit.
<uBUXUBu> thats is what i thought bekks
<andyfied> yeah, i got 2gb and i'm on 64bit
<trijntje> bekks: I've followed the link you sent and copied the firmware files and rebooted, but I still have no wireless
<uBUXUBu> a year or so ago ubuntu techs would recommend 32
<uBUXUBu> i guess its more compatible now
<andyfied> but i'm running lubuntu cos i think full flavour ubuntu might make it sluggish
<bekks> trijntje: Did you check the functionality of the driver, like is it loaded, whats the dmesg output, etc. or did you just copy&paste?
<cfhowlett> andyfied, vanilla ubuntu would almost certainly clog your 2 gigs of ram
<ftp> set chroot_local_user=YES, but can not restrict user to the virtual root directory, it still can change to /, what is the reason
<fowl> andyfied, im running ubuntu ultralite 100s for the same reason
<uBUXUBu> i tried lubuntu and its nice but its seemed to be the same speed as ubuntu or awfully close
<bekks> uBUXUBu: teh devs recommend that since there stilll are 32bit only machines out there.
<uBUXUBu> ok cool im glad thats the only reason bekks
<trijntje> bekks: what do you mean? I went here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 and followed the instructions
<ItsMeLenny> how would i go about launching the i386 version of a program when i have both it and the 64bit version installed
<andyfied> i wasn't even going to bother with a DE, but now i'm kind of glad i did
<uBUXUBu> well when my 4 gb ram get here ima switch to 64 then
<jdm> trijntje: some days it seems like it
<uBUXUBu> this might be a nice lil boost
<andyfied> only because i like to look at gkrellm :)
<jdm> trijntje: i have a question since i havent used linux full time in years
<uBUXUBu> i was thinking of making my page file ram 8gb...since ima have 4gb ram? is that enough?
<ftp> chroot_local_enable=YES, it has no effect
<bekks> trijntje: there are instructions for two drivers on that page. Whichc one did you follow?
<jdm> trijntje: can i do a very small ubuntu install, copy files over to the linux partition and then gradually resize the partitions giving linux more space?
<ftp> vsftpd.conf
<bekks> ubottu: ubuntu has no page file. Ubuntu has swap. And 4.1GB are enough when having 4GB RAM.
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> uBUXUBu: ubuntu has no page file. Ubuntu has swap. And 4.1GB are enough when having 4GB RAM.
<imghost> bekks, trijntje am back prblem solved?
<uBUXUBu> but i had a crazy idea....install no swap BUT buy a fast flash drive and make that the swap ram??
<ftp> chroot_local_user=YES, chroot_list_enable=YES and chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<bekks> uBUXUBu: what is "the swap ram"?
<gordonjcp> uBUXUBu: no
<uBUXUBu> wont work huh gordonjcp ?
<ftp> ubuntu 13.10
<gordonjcp> uBUXUBu: flash has a limited number of write cycles.  Using it for swap is a bad idea
<trijntje> bekks: Im not sure, that page is really unclear
<mvk1> i've made a script, that can automatically set the brightness of your laptop, using your webcam and new technique i'm trying out (using a halo mask)
<bekks> gordonjcp: It was, a decade ago. Nowadays you wont ever reacg that technical limit during your lifetime.
<mvk1> https://github.com/mvklingeren/ambient-light-sensor-emulation
<mvk1> anyone willing to try it out?
<imghost> trijntje, what page?
<uBUXUBu> bummer
<bekks> trijntje: The page is perfectly clear, it is divided into the instructions for two drivers. Which one did you follow?
<gordonjcp> bekks: you will if you beat the shit out of it with swap
<uBUXUBu> sounded like it might make it run faster
<mvk1> i could use some people testing it..
<cfhowlett> mvk1, let's see; NSA/FBI are monitoring people via webcam and you want me to try your script?  SURE ...
<bekks> gordonjcp: You wont. :)
<gordonjcp> no-one uses swap any more anyway
<uBUXUBu> well i hope i dont use the swap
<bekks> gordonjcp: Thats nonsense. Everyone who uses hibernation uses swap.
<uBUXUBu> i just make it just in case
<trijntje> bekks: I did the brcmmac drivers because for brcmfmac  the instructions only say 'for usb driver no nvram file is needed'
<bekks> trijntje: your chipset requires the brcmfmac driver, not the brcmmac
<uBUXUBu> i noticed...even if u do not make a big swap ubuntu will force feed u a small swap (like about a half a gig)
<raj1991raj> is there a command line dictionary for ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> trijntje: And you cite just states that no nvram file is needed.
<cfhowlett> raj1991raj, man man
<raj1991raj> cfhowlett: what
<trijntje> bekks: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#Broadcom_brcmfmac_driver
<cfhowlett> raj1991raj, terminal command: man man
<bekks> trijntje: Yes, and?
<bekks> trijntje: Did you follow the instructions there?
<uBUXUBu> if someone could engineer a flash drive that can handle millions of writes my idea would work then prolly
<raj1991raj> cfhowlett: i want a dictionary that would be command line. not a manual page for man
<trijntje> bekks: where does it mention which files I need to copy:? it only says 'the firmware can be found ni the repository'
<bekks> trijntje: Like providiing the sdio driver firmware, etc? And whats the full output of dmesg?
<bekks> trijntje: Just read the full section...
<bekks> trijntje: Three lines down...
<raj1991raj> cfhowlett: an eglish to english dictionary
<raj1991raj> english*
<trijntje> bekks: I must be stupid or blind, because I dont see anything for my chipset, BCM43235
<bekks> uBUXUBu: Current flash drives can handle that much writes...
<uBUXUBu> then why cant i make a fast flash drive a swap drive?
<VitoCorleone> bekks, windows or ubuntu.
<bekks> VitoCorleone: Doesnt matter what I am using ;)
<raj1991raj> no one knows ?
<bekks> trijntje: Did you install the package from the repos mentioned?
<bekks> trijntje: And do you mind to answer my previous questions?
<trijntje> bekks: I have no idea what you are talking about, sorry. I dont see anything about packages on that page
<VitoCorleone> bekks, if you were running away from the police, and you had to use a OS, would you rather use ubuntu or windows 8?
<VitoCorleone> ;)
<bekks> trijntje: "The firmware can be found in the linux-firmware repository."
<bekks> VitoCorleone: Doesnt matter for Ubuntu support in here.
<cortexA9> hello i have one question, i think grub doesn't start on my system. Is it possible to use the boot manager of windows to boot ubuntu ?
<VitoCorleone> bekks; answer my question please.
<VitoCorleone> bekks, your job is to answer questions that are given to you.
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, possible but something of a PITA to set up
<bekks> VitoCorleone: Ignore set.
<cfhowlett> !attitude|VitoCorleone,
<ubottu> VitoCorleone,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<trijntje> bekks: yes, and that repository contains hundreds of files, which one do I need?
<mvk1> cfhowlett, you can see that the SH script uses generally available tools (on Ubuntu)
<VitoCorleone> cfhowlett; what is a volunteer?
<VitoCorleone> what is the difference between a helper and a volunteer?
<mvk1> cfhowlett, https://github.com/mvklingeren/ambient-light-sensor-emulation/blob/master/autobright.sh
<cortexA9> because i wanna dual booting ubuntu.
<bekks> trijntje: "linux-firmware" is a package name. ;)
<cfhowlett> mvk1, I stopped responding to your query because I don't know.  Thanks for the links but ... I still can't help.  Sorry.
<cortexA9> and i don't want lost my windows partition
<mvk1> cfhowlett, you see this last line, rm /tmp/snap00001.png
<mvk1> cfhowlett, that means, right after getting luminance values, the image is deleted
<cortexA9> *lose
<cortexA9> sry
<mvk1> cfhowlett, being alert these days is of course required
<mvk1> thats more then true and sad
<trijntje> bekks: you mean a .deb package?
<cfhowlett> mvk1, right.  cool.  Thanks.  I'm not touching that script with a 10 foot pole.  But rest assured, someone less paranoid than me will be happy to help you.
<trijntje> bekks: from the ubuntu repository?
<bekks> trijntje: Yes.
<mvk1> cfhowlett, dont be so frikin paranoid =]
<trijntje> bekks: then why the hell have I been spending 30 minutes trying to figure out what to do whith the info on that kernel.org page?
<cfhowlett> mvk1, sounds just like "Trust us, we're the gov't and we're here to help you."
<cortexA9> so i need a similiar wubi tool..
<trijntje> bekks: linux-firmware is already installed
<cortexA9> *similar
<cortexA9> that works
<cortexA9> with windows 7
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, stop.  you  ARE aware that wubi is, by design, a TESTING platform and NOT a long-term installation method, right?  and since it's running under windows, when windows breaks your wubi, there IS no fix.
<bekks> trijntje: Then answer my previous questions, like pastebin dmesg finally, etc.
<cortexA9> yea cfhowlett
<cortexA9> i need an alternative
<uBUXUBu> ive used wubi...works nice for awhile (and i mean that literally)
<uBUXUBu> after awhile...boot issue tend to crop up
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, 2 alternatives.  A: dual boot.  B: virtualbox inside windows, put ubuntu in the Vbox
<trijntje> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6623235/
<uBUXUBu> my fav way is to install 2 HD's....one with windows one with ubuntu
<uBUXUBu> vboxes run slow with bad graphics
<bekks> trijntje: And whats the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" and "sudo lsusb"?
<trijntje> bekks: http://pastebin.com/kiimJQZF
<MonkeyDust> uBUXUBu  you dislike *everything* about ubuntu, i wonder why you stick to it
<cortexA9> i have windows 7.
<uBUXUBu> no i love ubuntu MonkeyDust
<cortexA9> right now
<uBUXUBu> i just get mad when stuff doesnt work right or read out correctly
<cortexA9> but i dont know if i can boot with grub..
<cortexA9> because i had problems..
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> i have no sound after todays upgrade
<jdm> what file system is the default now?
<kibibyte> [    7.955015] snd_hda_codec_hdmi: Unknown symbol snd_hda_get_connections (err -22)
<jdm> i use to use ReiserFS before he murdered his family
<kibibyte> what to do /
<kibibyte> ?
<bekks> trijntje: And whats the output of "sudo lsmod"?
<trijntje> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9vVwDihc
<bekks> trijntje: Well,for using the driver, you should modprobe it.
<cortexA9> i need a confirm if i can use wubi with windows 7..
<cortexA9> or not
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, wubi "works" with win7
<trijntje> bekks: I ran sudo modprobe brcmfmac, dmesg shows: [ 2031.389423] usbcore: registered new interface driver brcmfmac
<trijntje> but still no wireless
<uBUXUBu> wubi works good with w7, always install w7 1st...but afterawhile wubi gets screwed up...works good fora a few weeks sometimes a few months
<uBUXUBu> nice thing about wubi is it unistall perfectly and completey in w7...even cleans out the registry and files system all with its own uninstaller
<cfhowlett> cortexA9, you have your reasons for wubi, but be aware that support for same has already been cut back and the project itself is on life support
<bekks> trijntje: pastebin dmesg again, along with ifconfig
<cortexA9> what ubuntu version you recommend ?
<linux|newb> dell inspiron 10 mini, ubuntu 12.04 - want to rotate screen and option is present in Displays but the changes won't stick... any ideas?
<bekks> cortexA9: 12.04
<trijntje> bekks: dmesg: http://pastebin.com/iA5qGE6L
<trijntje> ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/cbsUCV6Y
<cortexA9> bekks: if i want to upgrade 12.04 can i after ?
<aaronmehar> im trying to use EOF to put data into file but the file doesnt exist - I thought I could put "touch /home/myfile;" then "cat /home/myfile <<EOF"
<aaronmehar> but that creates the file but doesnt EOF the data
<xubuntu287> Hi, can anyone help me to install radeon hd drivers in my notebook?
<xubuntu287> Notebook: hp g62 GPU: radeon hd 5470 / intel graphic
<cortexA9> i mean if i want to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 or 13.04..
<xubuntu287> I've tried it in many ways but just doesn't work
<uBUXUBu> hah i just did that xubuntu287
<cortexA9> is it possible ?
<uBUXUBu> mine is 5570 radeon
<xubuntu287> How?
<bekks> cortexA9: you can - but waiting for 14.04 and then updating directly 12.04 -> 14.04 is more sensible
<uBUXUBu> by using the built in proprietary driver search in ubuntu
<denniz123456> hello
<uBUXUBu> but it was confusing cuz it say in terminal i have the 5570 but in system says unknown
<uBUXUBu> but it seems to be working
<uBUXUBu> my videos and game runs well
<xubuntu287> Yeah I already did that but the computer get heated a lot
<cfhowlett> denniz123456, greetings
<xubuntu287> so I assumed that it was not working
<uBUXUBu> did it offer 2 choices xubuntu287 ?
<uBUXUBu> i tried the experimantal driver but ended up using the other driver
<xubuntu287> I can't remember
<uBUXUBu> run it again
<xubuntu287> ok thanks
<cortexA9> ok thanks bekks
<xubuntu287> i'll come back if I can't solve it
<uBUXUBu> odd thing is it runs the same on any of them for me cant tell the difference
<Pacy> is Physicist on this channel?
<uBUXUBu> no pacy
<Pici> Pacy: This is for Ubuntu support, try ##physics
<uBUXUBu> by typing phy and hitting tab u will see he is not
<Pacy> no Pici the physicist was a NickNAME OF A guy on this channel
<Pici> Pacy: oh.
<Pacy> Pici, and i think he changed the nick
<shaz> Hi
<shaz> Any1 here?
<Pacy> hi sha
<shaz> I hav ubuntu 13.10
<shaz> Nd sumhow its wifi nd audio got disabled
<Pacy> hi shaz what message is it announcing?
<shaz> For audio i tried pulse-audio restart. Dat shows no output
<shaz> Nd for wifi i tried rfkill unblock all
<shaz> No output
<Pacy> shaz actual no output is expected
<shaz> So??
<Pacy> shaz, but it would be fixed after running the command
<Pacy> shaz, Is it written that wireless disabled by hardware switch?
<MonkeyDust> what's "nd"?
<shaz> Its showing ethernet network disconnected, its a disabled selection
<shaz> Possibly, bcoz the wifi indicator light is also off
<Pacy> shaz, don't you have a switch that might be switched off?
<trijntje> bekks: and?
<njsg> is there some way to get other icon themes for libreoffice (especially the old default theme?)
<shaz> I tried switching it on, wifi indicator light doesnt glow. It works fine in windows though
<MonkeyDust> njsg  better try #libreoffice, i guess
<njsg> MonkeyDust: I am not sure, I remember libreoffice at home (other distro) does have a high contrast theme, but I don't see it here (ubuntu), so I wonder if there's some package for that in ubuntu
<njsg> MonkeyDust: in fact there are several theme packages in ubuntu, so this is definitely an ubuntu thing
<njsg> MonkeyDust: yes, # apt-get install libreoffice-style-galaxy
<njsg> and now I have the theme I was looking for
<iivvoo> I'm in a rather minimal ubuntu 12.04 system (a docker image actually). locale is being a pain, as always but nothing seems to resolve it. No matter what locale-gen, dpkg-reconfigure locales, apt-get install langauge-base-en I do, I keep getting "warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_GB.utf8)"
 * njsg wonders, on second thought, if he shouldn't have just searched for it before bugging the channel :-P
<iivvoo> (did you know postgresql fails to install properly if your locale is messed up?)
<njsg> iivvoo: are you setting the locale for the user where you get the error?
<njsg> iivvoo: can you pastebin the output of "locale -a"?
<njsg> iivvoo: and which locale do you *want* to be enabled?
<iivvoo> njsg: en_GB would be fine
<iivvoo> even en_US fails
<shaz> Pacy??? U there?
<njsg> iivvoo: please show the "locale -a"
<njsg> shaz: no
<iivvoo> njsg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6623416/
<ltgr> hi
<njsg> iivvoo: and the output of "locale" too, if it is not too much trouble?
<koell> Is it a good idea to have different paritions on a NAS?
<iivvoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6623426/
<trijntje> bekks: what should I do next to get my wifi to work?
<njsg> iivvoo: if you just run locale, do you see any similar error message?
<njsg> iivvoo: it should show error messages if the current locale can't be applied
<iivvoo> no, I can't quite explain when I get the error and when not
<njsg> iivvoo: which tool gives you the error?
<iivvoo> perhaps my locale is actually setup properly right now but postgresql still fails to install
<iivvoo> trying again now
<njsg> iivvoo: at first sight, this seems to be some other problem, either a problem in other software that can't find the locale, or some other unlreated error
<njsg> iivvoo: and make sure you login from a login screen after changing environment variables (such as the ones that control the locale), otherwise programs will be running with the old variables
<njsg> iivvoo: if you're unsure about that, try rebooting if you didn't yet
<guille> Hola. Como puedo cambiar el tamaño del puntero ?  tengo el 12.04 LTS
<DJones> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<njsg> guille: #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu> hi
<Guest26570> trying xubuntu
<Guest26570> bye
<guille> join #ubuntu-es
<guille> gracias
<AndyBotwin> Ìû
<trijntje> bekks: how can I use my wifi dongle with ubuntu? I've followed all steps you told me but still I have no internet
<andyfied> okay chaps, I got an unexpected bus interupt while running irssi through screen which kicked me out
<andyfied> tried to load screen again and got a segfault. what do i need to look at? i got no idea what logs to check
<Pacy> Hello do anyone know how to send a broadcast sms?
<zykotick9> andyfied: start with "dmesg"
<andyfied> ta
<eagle_> pyhon guru?
<zykotick9> eagle_: you might want to try alis for a python channel ("/msg ubottu alis" for details)
<eagle_> Thanks
<Pici> eagle_: the channel is #python, and you need to be registered/identified to join
<paule32> hello
<Pici> !register > eagle_
<ubottu> eagle_, please see my private message
<malev> hello there! How can I run a command line program as a daemon with a pid file?
<paule32> how can i compile the svgalib helper_module?
<paule32> getting error:  http://codepad.org/W0kPEHpB
<andyfied> hmm, that's only since last boot
<andyfied> and ii had to reboot
<andyfied> after reseating the ram
<davidbattlefield> beasty, can you give some links from which i can get tutorials about armitage?
<xubuntu826> hi, I just came here a while ago asking for help with my graphics card driver ATI Mobility 5470 in my HP G62 Notebook
<xubuntu826> i just installed the prop driver
<xubuntu826> and now i have a command line on boot
<xubuntu826> asking for my login
<xubuntu826> i log in, and I don't know that else to to do can someone help me pls?
<xubuntu826> what*
<BluesKaj_> xubuntu826, ok , then update and upgrade , then reboot
<davidbattlefield> andyfied, can u give some links from which i can get tutorials about armitage?
<xubuntu826> BluesKaj_, i'll try thanks
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu826  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-getupgrade;sudo init 6     <-- paste this line in a terminal
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu826  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo init 6     <-- paste this line in a terminal
<xubuntu826> i'll try MonkeyDust, thanks
<xubuntu826> ok, i updated, upgraded, did the init 6 line.... and i'm back on the blackscreen asking for my login
<xubuntu826> i rebooted btw
<BluesKaj_> MonkeyDust, what's with sudo init 6?
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj_  it's reboot
<zykotick9> BluesKaj_: i was wondering the same thing
<BluesKaj_> sudo reboot works too :)
<xubuntu826> sudo init 6 just rebooted my pc
<andyfied> davidbattlefield: i have no clue what armitage is. have you tried google.com?
<zykotick9> xubuntu826: ;) we know what it does, it's just an "odd" suggestion
<Zenger> Hi guys, I was attempting to install and configure postfix and somewhere along the way I messed up. Now I can't connect to my ssh :(. It keeps saying "Connection refused". I googled and found that I might have forgotten to configure openssh and now I'm locked out of my server :(
<Zenger> Is there a way to recover ?
<xubuntu826> ok, what else can I do?
<davidbattlefield> Andyfied, yeah , i have done ma best. if you know someone who knows this, plz tell me.
<andyfied> i'm going to google armitage, i really don't know what it is
<davidbattlefield> andyfied, that might help me
<andyfied> cyber attack management suite? i wouldn't know where to begin with that. i having trouble finding /var/log/messages
<davidbattlefield> andyfied, yeah
<makara> apparently Dropbox uses HTTPS, but when I etherape and wireshark, all I see it HTTP ??
<startx> any one use aircrack ?
<startx> hey
<Zenger> I'm back with another question, I found a virtual console on my VPS provider and I'm able to connect my server. I still cant ssh to it. Keeps saying connection refused.
<startx> any one use aircrack ?
<Zenger> I tried reinstalling openssh-client/server
<somsip> !anyone | startx
<ubottu> startx: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> startx: it's not supported in #ubuntu try #aircrack-ng channel
<zykotick9> somsip: see above
<bekks> Zenger: Check wether ssh is running, wether a firewall is active, and which port ssh is listening to.
<somsip> zykotick9: fair enough
<startx> ok
<pluto> ciao
<Zenger> bekks: ps aux shows that ssh and sshd are running
<startx> how to install aircrack-ng channel
<startx> ?
<bekks> Zenger: ssh is just the client.
<zykotick9> startx: "/join #aircrack-ng" in your irc clinet
<Zenger> bekks: i messed with this server so much I'm not even sure what to call a firewall :)
<Zenger> bekks: how would one search for a firewall ?
<bekks> Zenger: Look for iptables, most likely.
<MonkeyDust> Zenger  there's ufw (easy) and fwbuilder (advanced)
<Zenger> I'm looking at my Ip tables and I see a lot of reference to ufw
<Zenger> is it safe to just remove it ?
<MonkeyDust> Zenger  sudo ufw disable is enough
<Zenger> MonkeyDust: should I reboot my machine ?
<MonkeyDust> Zenger  to achieve what, exactly?
<startx> how to install aircrack-ng channel ?
<Zenger> MonkeyDust: ah I see. but no effect what so ever still
<Zenger> I guess I need to somehow regenerate my ip tables or privs or something
<Zenger> good news
<Zenger> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<Zenger> did the trick, unfortunatelly for port 22 which I actually tried to hide
<llutz> Zenger: use portnumbers not service-names if you run services on non-default ports
<Zenger> llutz: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 95 -j ACCEPT should do the trick , assuming I'm going to use the 95 port ?
<llutz> yep Zenger
<Zenger> llutz: thank you.
<llutz> Zenger: if you use service-names like "ssh" it takes default ports from /etc/services
<startx> aircrack is only for backtrack ?
<Someus> Hello how can i make graphics card perform better?
<Romance> in my vps, there are both upstart and systemd daemon running, which one is safe to kill/stop ?
<andyfied> gah
<Zenger> llutz: that didn't work
<trijntje> I just upgraded to 13.10, and my broadcom BCM43235 wifi dongle that used to work with ndiswrapper stopped working. How can I get wifi back
<andyfied> ssh fell over when i tried to open syslog
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Someus> could not find required opengl entry point 'glColorMaskIndexedEXT'! - how can i fix this?
<trijntje> Someus: did you install the drivers for your card?
<bean__> Romance: I'd leave both -- they're likely both being used.
<trijntje> ObrienDave: I tried that, bekks linked me to it but I didn't get it to work
<Someus> trijntje yes!
<Someus> I have ATI X1200
<Someus> I have opensource driver
<llutz> !info aircrack-ng | startx   install it, read documentation, don't ask here again, people won't give support.
<ubottu> startx install it, read documentation, don't ask here again, people won't give support.: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-6 (saucy), package size 824 kB, installed size 2134 kB
<sdouble> my sound is only working with mpd + sonata for my user account.  VLC/mplayer/chromium/firefox play no sound unless I run them as root.  mpd is running under my user and I've confirmed that my user is part of the audio and pulse-access groups.  It worked last week, suddenly stopped.
<gizero> Hi. I've removed unity-lens-music and unity-lens-video, but I still have icons for them at the bottom of the Dash (yes, I've logged out/in). How can I remove those lenses completely?
<Someus> Im trying to run Day of Defeat: Source on Xubuntu. I have ATI X1200 graphics card Gallum 0.4 on ATI OpenGL driver
<Someus> but i recieve that error
<MonkeyDust> Someus  is that a game?
<GeekDude> I'm trying to cross compile a program for ARM. In the past, I've used "RANLIB=/usr/bin/ranlib && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/arm-linux-gcc --host=arm-linux", but this program requires me to use CMake. I can't for the life of me figure out hwo to do this in CMake
<Someus> Yes Steam game
<Someus> Half Life 2 mod
<MonkeyDust> GeekDude  there's also #ubuntu-arm
<Someus> Like Sounter strike: Source
<GeekDude> MonkeyDust: Would that be applicable if the host system is x86?
<MonkeyDust> GeekDude  not sure, i'm not familiar with arm, it was just a tip
<startx> aircrack is only for backtrack ?
<sdouble> my sound is only working with mpd + sonata for my user account.  VLC/mplayer/chromium/firefox play no sound unless I run them as root.  mpd is running under my user and I've confirmed that my user is part of the audio and pulse-access groups.  any ideas on what else I can check?
<startx> can any body tell me .aircrack is for ubuntu or not ?
<trijntje> startx: just search in the software center
<zykotick9> startx: it's not an ubuntu package - ask in #aircrack-ng
<zykotick9> trijntje: waste of time...
<startx> I am not getting :(
<llutz> !info aircrack-ng | startx   install it, read documentation, don't ask here again, people won't give support.
<ubottu> startx install it, read documentation, don't ask here again, people won't give support.: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-6 (saucy), package size 824 kB, installed size 2134 kB
<trijntje> Apt-get gives an error while installing ndiswrapper on 13.10, how can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/Gc3NeBvq
<zykotick9> llutz: oh!  trijntje sorry, my bad.
<startx> ubuttu:ok
<llutz> zykotick9: its not in precise, but other versions
<llutz> startx: for further info http://www.aircrack-ng.org/documentation.html
<trijntje> I just upgraded to 13.10, and my broadcom BCM43235 wifi dongle that used to work with ndiswrapper stopped working. How can I get wifi back?
<me-1> hi...I cant update plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6623814/
<bekks> me-1: of courde you can update.
<bekks> me-1: you just get a warning.
<trijntje> me-1: looks like problems with your mirror server, go into software & updates and change to the main server
<me-1> trijntje,  I was thinking the same
<me-1> trijntje,  I am using Lubuntu how can I do that with it..?
<compdoc> me-1, you can try this first:   sudo apt-get clean
<trijntje> me-1: I'm not sure, maybe via the software center -> properties?
<XATRIX> How can i change a current local mirror for ?
<XATRIX> Is there any dpkg-reconfigure mirror ?
<XATRIX> I chose US mirror by mistake
<Dudytz> hi all. I have a gpg and I don't remember the correct passphrase, but I remember the words used, is there a tool to combine several words with numbers to try to recovery the passphrase?
<linux|newb> anyone known if the old dell 10mini v supports screen rotation?
<linux|newb> know*
<dufa> Dudytz: Jhon the Ripper is able to attempt at cracking gpg secret key passwords
<trijntje> XATRIX: you can use 'software & updates'
<XATRIX> TriJetScud: no no, i need CLI
<trijntje> XATRIX: you can edit /etc/sources.list
<raub> XATRIX: I belive trijntje meant /etc/apt/sources.list
<trijntje> raub: XATRIX, yeah, I meant /etc/apt/sources.list, sorry
<raub> trijntje: you better not steal my title for worst typist this side of the Galaxy ;)
<Tex_Nick> might be best to just encrypt a directory ?
<knightshade> Hello
<ObrienDave> raub, how about the other side of the galaxy? ;P
<Tex_Nick> sorry wrong channel :(
<adac> Are there known problems with vino and 12.04? screen frequently remains black when I connect to my buddy and vice versa.
<raub> adac: logs might tel you something
<raub> ObrienDave: Come on, I am not *that* bad ;)
<ObrienDave> lol
<adac> raub, whci log does hold the information for vino?
<raub> adac:  if I don't know any better I would go with /var/log/syslog. But dark screen in vnc for me usually means the vnc server is not happy. At least that is when I connect to a Mac
<hacker> hi yuvi
<trijntje> Apt-get gives an error while installing ndiswrapper on 13.10, how can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/Gc3NeBvq
<adac> raub kk thanks
<raub> trijntje: it is telling you to read /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.58/build/make.log for mor einfo. What does it say?
<bazhang> trijntje, what about when trying to install ndisgtk
<raub> adac: sometimes if you connect through command line it will spit some messages right there.
<raub> adac: have you tried tightvnc or whatever it is called?
<trijntje> raub: some weird C-error stuf, as far as I can tell http://pastebin.com/xyA0F8EK
<trijntje> bazhang: ndisgtk installs without error
<warddr> Hello, I unstalled ubuntu a couple of weeks ago, in english, and now the last 2 programs I installed are in German (eaglecad and fritzing), does anyone know why that is, and how to fix it?
<adac> raub no not yet. HAve to wait until my buddy comes back online again
<adac> got to go
<adac> see you later guys
<aetherius> meh
<zecar> my ubuntu all of a sudden started taking screenshots with f12, even though I haven't rebooted or installed updates, and that is not a system hotkey
<zecar> how do I fix it?
<zecar> I need f12 for another app and I'm kind of dead in the water till this gets fixced
<warddr> zecar: go to system settings --> keyboard --> shortcuts and take a look at the screenshot shortcuts
<zecar> I just said it's not a configured shortcut
<zecar> is there a way to disable screenshots? this is a highly disruptive bug in my instance because I need that hotkey
<zecar> as much as I do use screenshots, it's more important that I can have use of my f12 key
<rtyuiop> hi
<rtyuiop> when you download the ubuntu 12.04 vbox image from vbox website ?
<rtyuiop> what is the default ubuntu 12.04 password ?
<zecar> figured out my f12 problems, I tried to assign screenshot to f12 key and it said that it was already assigned and then failed out
<sdouble> any ideas why I can't hear any sound unless I'm using root/sudo?  user groups: adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare pulse-access
<zecar> so there's clearly a bug in ubuntu where it's assigning new shortcuts that don't appear in the keyboard ui
<raj1991raj> is there a way for using FB through command line. in ubuntu 12.10
<flick> hi
<raj1991raj> flick: hello
<flick> hello
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> i need to update quantal to saucy
<cortexA9> is it possible ?
<flick> hello
<cortexA9> An upgrade from 'quantal' to 'saucy' is not supported with this tool.
<cortexA9> i have this error
<XATRIX> What is the current relese of 12.04.3 LTS, wheezy, quantal ?
<cortexA9> how can i do ?
<iivvoo> cortext upgrade to 13.4 first
<cortexA9> i have 12.10 right now
<iivvoo> yes, so 13.4 is next
<pavel_> movies
<cortexA9> iivvoo: what is the command ?
<flick> hello
<OerHeks> cortexA9, 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 , there is no direct upgrade
<XATRIX> What is the current relese of 12.04.3 LTS, wheezy, quantal ?
<cortexA9> OerHeks: really ? damn
<bekks> XATRIX: precise.
<kostkon> XATRIX, it's called precise pangolin
<cortexA9> so it's not possible to upgrade ?
<__monty__> Hi, I'm looking for a way to change the background of the 'lock screen'?
<raub> cortexA9: you have to do each step as mentioned by OerHeks and iivvoo
<cortexA9> if i change the repository ?
<richiesx> anyone have a solution for choppy browser scrolling (chromium) on a desktop using LXDE?
<raub> cortexA9: only when you do LTS is that you skip a few in-between releases
<the_drow> Hi guys, I'm on ubuntu 13.10 which has libmemcached 1.0.8 as far as I understand. I'm using pylibmc 1.2.3 and django-pylibmc 0.5.0 which claims to support SASL. After importing pylibmc and printing the support_sasl constant I realized that libmemcached isn't compiled with SASL support but the libraries for SASL are present. How do I enable SASL support? Do I have to recompile libmemcached?
<raub> XATRIX: do you mean latest rlease or latest version for each release?
<flick> hello
<sdouble> any ideas why I can't hear any sound unless I'm using root/sudo?  user groups: adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare pulse-access
<cortexA9> ok found a way :)
<cortexA9> thanks
<XATRIX> Why i can't install ppa repository ?
<XATRIX> http://ur1.ca/g8xmp
<marianne> MonkeyDust: you around?
<XATRIX> apt-get gives me 'Ign' on updating PPA repositories
<XATRIX> How can i update it ?
<MonkeyDust> hi marianne
<sakibccr> hello
<marianne> MonkeyDust: just wanted to thank you again for the help yesterday... got it working and have a task in place for backups
<Infinitum> anybody in here know how to avoid a device to sleep. Like initiate the S3 state, but leave one PCI-device powered on?
<OerHeks> XATRIX, Ign means there are no changes in the pdiff index file, it wont bother downloading it again.
<MonkeyDust> marianne  great! i'm glad i good help :)
<MonkeyDust> could*
<marianne> MonkeyDust: i do feel kind of like an idiot... i was making a simple mistake... but then that can happen when you're sleep deprived
<MonkeyDust> marianne  we're here to learn
<kevie> Hi, I'm in need of a bit of help but haven't had much experience with Ubuntu (it's on my father's laptop)
<sdouble> any ideas why I can't hear any sound unless I'm using root/sudo?  user groups: adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare pulse-access
<trijntje> kevie: ask away ;)
<kevie> it boots into a prompt but only about a quarter of the screen is covered and the mouse is active (almost like there is a graphical environment there, but no window manager)
<sdouble> type startx and press enter
<sdouble> see if anything happens
<kevie> if I try booting recovery mode and starting in failsafe graphics the laptop just freezes
<kevie> tried startx, here is the message XIO: fatal IO error 11 on X server "0:" after 7 requests with 0 events running
<crugo> hi
<uttern00b> Hello :)  I accidentally deleted the network connections/mobile broadband menu from the ubuntu panel. Can anyone tell me how to get it back? It would be much appreciated as I'm now stuck with windows as the only option :/
<crugo> whois uttern00b
<uttern00b> I'm me
<uttern00b> :)
<VlanX> *it's me
<uttern00b> use a backslash tho :)
<VlanX> isnt it forward slash?
<uttern00b> is it?
<crugo> you can add network applet to the panel again @uttern00b
<uttern00b> Don't confuse me man. I'm fubar enuff as it is :/
<crugo> well
<crugo> sorry about that
<uttern00b> crugo: how? And no, I meant VlanX confused me ;)
<crugo> which version of ubuntu you are using?
<uttern00b> ooold stuff. 10.4 afair
<MonkeyDust> uttern00b  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<Balzy> hi! I'm currently running kubuntu 13.10 on a notebook with radeon HD + Intel gpu, following the wiki page related to ATI opensource drivers I set in the grub config file "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"" in order to save the battery and reduce temperatures, the problem is that I'm experiencing some glitches scrolling web pages or watching flash video.
<akshay2000> Hey! I'm writing remote control client for Windows Phone.
<akshay2000> I need some help with JSON-RPC Notifications.
<akshay2000> How do I receive the notifications on client side?
<akshay2000> Moreover, I will the XBMC server will know what clients are connected and are ready to receive the notifications?
<uttern00b> MonkeyDust: No idea. as I can only have internet access from winblows
<crugo> oh man! 10.4 uses unity right? if so, then do you remember how you deleted it? i used ubuntu long time ago. a bit rusty. @uttern00b
<zykotick9> crugo: 10.04 used gnome2...  fyi, 10.04 isn't supported anymore, nor is gnome2
<uttern00b> crugo: May I PM you? this is going a bit too fast :/
<akshay2000> uttern00b: You just need to get off 10.04
<VlanX> uttern00b: i think you'd be better off upgrading my friend
<akshay2000> It's time to get upgraded to something.
<crugo> if gnome, then right click on the gnome panel, add panel item, then you should find the network manager applet. add it. then you get your network manger @uttern00b
<uttern00b> Can't. old pc. and I hate unity
<VlanX> -
<VlanX> uttern00b: how about lubuntu?
<crugo> sure go ahead uttern00b
<VlanX> that runs on my toaster too
<kostkon> uttern00b, lubuntu 12.04 would be a good choice
<akshay2000> uttern00b: Better switch to something lightweight like Lubntu of XFCE Ubuntu.
 * VlanX wins
<kostkon> uttern00b, what are the pc specs
<raysaas> Can any one  help me on speech-dispatcher and it's consequences?
<kevie> OK, just got it sorted, it was deciding to boot into the recovery console by default, changed the setting and got it sorted \o/
<kevie> later
<ceh> hi everyone
<kostkon> ceh, hi
<chemist^> hello everyone
<mmazing> heyo, i was trying to free up some room on my main drive by deleting some old kernels, and i think i borked my install :\
<ceh> my first time in IRC :D nice to meet you guys
<chemist^> mmazing lol..nice :D
<mmazing> i've been looking through syslog and whatnot and can't seem to figure out where it is dying
<MonkeyDust> ceh  this is the support channel, for nice chats, try #ubuntu-offtopc
<mmazing> it shows the ubuntu screen and then just goes to a blinking cursor indefinitely
<MonkeyDust> ceh  this is the support channel, for nice chats, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nafg> mmazing: sounds like the kernel is booting, no? What did you delete exactly?
<ceh> ah, I have a question in ubuntu too :D
<wolfspy> hi
<karstensrage> hi can i safely delete all the -pae files in /boot?
<wolfspy> I just bought an old computer for $15 and installed ubuntu server on it
<bekks> karstensrage: Remove old kernels using apt-get purge
<ceh> my BackTrack5 metasploit doesnt work when I run upgrade all
<wolfspy> how can I tell how good the cpu is
<wolfspy> if it is good I will run a minecraft server on it
<chemist^> wolfspy type in: sudo lshw
<bekks> ceh: backtrack isnt supported in here.
<ceh> oh
<ceh> where is it?
<bekks> !backtrack | ceh
<ubottu> ceh: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<mmazing> nafg: let's see.... a bunch of linux-generic-pae stuff, i verified that i wasn't removing the current version
<ceh> I
<ceh> !backtrack
<MonkeyDust> wolfspy  start with    lscpu
<chemist^> ceh download kali-linux
<chemist^> and join #kali-linux
<kostkon> wolfspy, or do  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ceh> oh thanks guys
<karstensrage> hi bekks how do you  suppress automatic regeneration of initramfs?
<bekks> karstensrage: I dont do things like that :)
<karstensrage> well i cant purge or anything since /boot is full
<mmazing> nafg: http://pastebin.com/GWAN865r was the exact packages i removed
<karstensrage> it always tries update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-57-generic-pae and fails due to no disk space
<bekks> karstensrage: Then temporarily move away one pretty large file to free up space.
<mmazing> my current kernel is 3.5.0-44
<wolfspy> http://pastebin.com/5Sj8J2bD is this cpu good?
<ezra-s> karstensrage, remove manually
<bekks> karstensrage: Say you have three kernels in there, A, B and C and you want to delete A. Move away B then, purge A, move B back, purge B. C is your current kernel, dont touch it.
<nafg> mmazing: this router blocks pastebin apparently so I can't view that
<zykotick9> mmazing: wolfspy please consider an alternative paste site to pastebin.com - paste.ubuntu.com for example
<wolfspy> why?
<mmazing> nafg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6624368/
<sdouble> any ideas why I can't hear any sound unless I'm using root/sudo?  user groups: adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare pulse-access
<chemist^> wolfspy for a 15 $ computer it's ok
<wolfspy> is it good enough to run a minecraft server?
<chemist^> i don't have any experience with minecraft...
<chemist^> judging from the screenshots, this could be run on a calculator
<chemist^> :D
<wolfspy> oh
<wolfspy> not really
<mmazing> i've chrooted to my main drive ... now what to look for
<chemist^> just joking
<chemist^> search google for minimum requirements for your game-server
<nafg> mmazing: this is not something i'm familiar with but if you'd chrooted can't you now just apt-get install?
<mmazing> well, i could reinstall all of those kernels i suppose, but i'm just trying to figure out what is going wrong
<mmazing> i don't think the kernel is the issue
<nafg> mmazing: true, but all you did is uninstall kernels no?
<nafg> apt-cache depends didn't list anything that would get uninstalled
<nafg> with it
<nafg> mmazing: although depends on my current kernel lists libc6
<Mark_de_J> Hi. Can someone help me?
<nafg> mmazing: doesn't the ubuntu installer have a repair option?
<Mark_de_J> I got some internet problems, my WiFi connection is working, but on a time I lose the access to internet
<mmazing> hmmm, maybe
<Mark_de_J> I still got wifi, but can't visit any website, how can I resolve this
<mmazing> Mark_de_J : do you let your computer go to sleep?
<Mark_de_J> No.
<Mark_de_J> It is also when I use it
<xubuntu826> Hi, my notebook hp g62 does not work with the proprietary GPU drivers
<xubuntu826> my GPU is mobility radeon HD 5470
<Mark_de_J> mmazing, do you have a idea how to solve?
<xubuntu826> I can't install the Hybrid system either
<Kamuela> I can get over a problem I'm having, I'd just like to know an opinion on whether or not it's hurting my display. Basically, my screen flickers with a lagging mouse cursor, but only when the screen is black. Any time the screen isn't black, there's no flickering except for on the edges of the screen where Ubuntu has a black border, like the top titlebar.
<Mark_de_J> Is there a way to fix the problem?
<MonkeyDust> Mark_de_J  do you have connection with cable plugged?
<Mark_de_J> Yes, but I got no cable here at home
<panda_madness> Hello! I have a little problem with ubuntu. When I'm on windows I use my dedicated graphics card (nVidia gtx 670) for my main monitor, and Intel integrated graphics (Intel hd 4000) for my second monitor. When I boot into ubuntu (13.10) with the default nouveau driver, it also works as it does in windows, both monitors are detected and working correctly. However, if I install any version of the nvidia linux drivers (both from the
<panda_madness> repo and from their site) my secondary monitor stops being detected, and only the main one works. I have searched for a solution online but have not found a definitive answer. Could use some help.
<Mark_de_J> I got only wifi here, can I fix it then?
<MonkeyDust> Mark_de_J  we have to know if it's a WAN or a LAN issue
<Mark_de_J> WAN = No cable?
<Mark_de_J> LAN = Cable right? That is working fine.
<MonkeyDust> wan = internet, lan = connection between pc and router
<MonkeyDust> Mark_de_J  then it's a wifi issue, not an internet issue
<Mark_de_J> And how to fix?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Mark_de_J start here
<ubottu> Mark_de_J start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mark_de_J> MonkeyDust, that looks hard.
<Mark_de_J> brb
<mmazing> i'm looking at the rescue mode installer, and it says "To access rescue mode, type rescue at the boot: prompt, or boot with the rescue/enable=true boot parameter." i'm not sure how to pull that up
<Mark_de_j> Back
<Mark_de_j> Is there not a normal easy way to solve it?
<MonkeyDust> Mark_de_j  a cable is the normal and easy way
<Mark_de_j> Got no cable.
<Mark_de_j> Must make on school then. :(
<gazarsgo> if i can't reboot a box via ctrl-alt-delete or shutdown -r now what can i do ?
<gazarsgo> box being a remote VM :)
<lickalott> gazarsgo sudo init 6
<phelix> is it possible to run crontab manually and have it output to the display what is happening? Just trying to check to see the scripts in there are running properly
<lickalott> or init 0 (software shutdown) init 5 (hardware shutdown)
<gazarsgo> what does init 6 do that shutdown -r now doesn't ?
<lickalott> phelix have an entry in the script that outputs to a log file
<phelix> can i just add like 1> ./file.log ?
<lickalott> init 6 is a restart (root) command level
<lickalott> yes phelix
<BrianH> I have a problem with the workspace switcher that I'd like to fix if possible.  I run virtual machines on my Ubuntu box through VirtualBox, and when a VM is in full screen and goes idle, after reaccessing the system a user can use the workspace switcher to see everything else running on a system without hitting the Ubuntu lock screen.
<lickalott> gazarsgo are you forcing the shutdown of the ubuntu VM or the host windows?
<user101> hi
<BrianH> Is there a way to fix this so that the user will need to enter the system credentials before using the workspace switcher?
<phelix> will cron run everything in order? If i need one script to run before the next one will work properly, will putting one before the other work? It doesn't run multiple scripts at the same time?
<gazarsgo> lickalott: the ubuntu VM… i guess whatever was wedged unwedged, because it finally bounced
<gazarsgo> the host is xen in my case
<lickalott> not quite sure of your problem BrianH
<gazarsgo> thanks for the pointer on init 6
<lickalott> it will initiate in order phelix, but you're timing of the cronjob will need to be there as well.
<lickalott> np gazarsgo
<BrianH> lickalott: the problem is that the system is idle and would normally require a password to unlock, but if a VM is left full screen beforehand, the user can use the host's workspace switcher to see the entire system.
<user101> can someone throw me a script together to auto delete all logs on shutdown
<lickalott> so the "timeout" for screen lock isn't propigating to the VM BrianH?
<phelix> ok so script a is before script b. Script b will not start running until script a is done correct?
<user101> ubuntu m00b
<lickalott> wait 1 user101, I'll HELP, but not write it for you
<user101> thanks !
<eddlemon> Greetings. I am running Ubuntu Studio. I am able to hear MIDI files in my headphones but no other sounds. Any advice?
<llutz> user101: put your /var/log into tmpfs [x]done
<lickalott> phelix if you've timed it correctly.  just out of curiosty, why not have it run within the same script with a loop or sleep function
<phelix> lickalott Probably a better idea.
<lickalott> user101 what are you trying to delete?
<user101> just all the every log that is generated
<BrianH> lickalott: not to the VM, but the host itself.  If the host goes idle with a VM in full screen, the host never asks for credentials if the VM was fullscreen beforehand.  It allows the user to access the VM without entering the hosts credentials.  The problem is that the user can use the hosts workspace switcher to see the entire host system without ever entering the hosts credentials.
<lickalott> user101 i.e. /var/*log*?
<trijntje> user101: why not mount /var/log as tempfs (ie in RAM), that way the logs will automatically disappear when you shutdown. No messy scripts needed
<user101> so /var/log in the temp? shouyld do it?
<lickalott> hrrmmmm BrianH, I'd have to dig on that
<user101> whats the advantage of doing it anyway
<llutz> user101: tmpfs is in RAM which is cleared at reboot. nothing left, logs gone
<calvinist> !ops
<trijntje> user101: tempfs, not temp. You can find instructions online
<lickalott> that's the easiest user101 (what trijntje and llutz said)
<user101> ok thanks
<BrianH> Maybe I can try screen recording it.  I'll just have to set the hosts idle timeout to be really short to show it.
<llutz> user101: just keep in mind that this will make error-handling harder, because you never have any logs after a reboot to check
<lickalott> can you edit the screen lock timeout for a shorter time BrianH?
<lickalott> i'm not sure what the workspace switcher is.  i'm assuming scrolling between the workspaces on the desktop but i may be mistaken based on the description of your issue.
<BrianH> lickalott: Ubuntu's workspace switcher
<lickalott> user101 agree with llutz.  why do you want to delete those logs?  They may serve a purpose one day
<lickalott> that's what I thought.  So if the ubuntu VM were to initiate a screen lock within a certain amount of time would that solve your issue BrianH
<BrianH> lickalott: the VM is not Ubuntu, it's a Windows 8 VM.  The host is Ubuntu.
<lickalott> OH....
<w3l3h> dear friends :)
<w3l3h> have you ever try caching DotA2 update from steam using squid proxy?
<lickalott> BrianH - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1124282
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 49579 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1124282 screen doesn't lock when some menu is open" [Low,Triaged]
<BrianH> lickalott: that's the problem.  Thank you very much. :)
<fedgalaxy> hello, I would like to ask a question about "mousetweaks" package and where did it come from? by all the sudden, the mouse now clicks automatically everywhere? whats going on? (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<MonkeyDust> fedgalaxy  system settings > universal access > pointing and clicking > simulated click
<fedgalaxy> MonkeyDust, why it did happen by all the sudden?
<hawa> i cannot ./configure while compiling... says"checking whether the C compiler works... no
<hawa>  cannot create executable"  the pastebin of log file... http://pastebin.com/KEAPPNVg
<uttern00b> Aww, where did crugo go? He was so helpful, and I'm half way thru my troubles.
<moodindigo> #timisoara Undernet
<uttern00b> I finally got the "network connections" window up and running, WITH my mobile broadband in the list. Now my problem is that I can't seem to choose to connect to a(ny) network. It simply doesn't show the "network bars" in the panel. ubuntu 10.4. Help please :)
<hawa> sth is wrong with my gcc
<hawa> sbd help plzzz... this is very urgent...
<lickalott> hawa, I don't see any C errors in that report
<hawa> lickalott, i cannot even compile simple hello world program
<lickalott> what are you using as a complier?
<hawa> lickalott, gcc
<lickalott> dpkg -l | grep gcc
<hawa> lickalott, bt that's nt the issue... i cannot compile and build... says "checking whether the C compiler is working... no"
<Watcher> Hello. I just applied updates on my Kubuntu 12.04 box. One upgrade was kernel 3.2.0-57. Now I can't boot to 3.2.0-57. I can still boot to 3.2.0-56.
<lickalott> are you sure the gcc package is up to date and/or actually there?
<lickalott> watcher upgrade again then update, then reboot
<hawa> lickalott, http://pastebin.com/TQXP4rVP
<lickalott> hawa can you send me what you're tyring to do?  i can try it on my machine
<Watcher> Thanks lickalot
<hawa> lickalott, well i update things pretty often
<hawa> lickalott, http://bino3d.org/download.html
<OerHeks> !info bino
<ubottu> bino (source: bino): 3D video player. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.2-1 (saucy), package size 683 kB, installed size 1622 kB
<lickalott> configuring now hawa
<hawa> lickalott, i think my gcc is corrupted...
<lickalott> oh...you know what.  This won't work for me.  i'm running server.  I don't have any of the opengl libs
<hawa> it cannot even compile small program like hello world program
<jlmarks_> hello folks! I am trying to get an application built/installed, but when I run cmake . it throw errors regarding "Could NOT find GnuTLS (missing: GNUTLS_LIBRARY GNUTLS_INCLUDE_DIR)" ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6624655/ ). I have worked my google-fu and found no real clarity, does this look like some obvious thing that I have messed up?
<lickalott> try this hawa  = http://askubuntu.com/questions/271388/how-to-install-gcc-4-8-in-ubuntu-12-04-from-the-terminal
<poa> Hi guys
<trism> jlmarks_: libgnutls-dev perhaps
<jlmarks_> trism: installing right now, thanks for the reply!
<jlmarks_> trism:  Thank you, that was the cash money!
<prsteele> Hello! I'm trying to learn how upstart sessions are managed. Does anyone know which upstart .conf file is used when I log into a session?
<tubbo> you know how there's Wine, the windows emulation layer for linux? is there an equiv layer for Mac apps?
<tubbo> i saw http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Darling but i was wondering how well does it work? *does* it work? :D
<trism> prsteele: they are in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/, I believe it starts with xsession-init.conf
<prsteele> trism: thanks!
<hawa> does anybd knw a nice 3d movie player for ubuntu except Bino... its a little complex for me... i need a player with nice GUI
<DrSlony> Hi, I get a kernel panic when I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", and i ned to run that to fix some problem when trying to apt-get upgrade, what do I do?
<BluesKaj> hawa, VLC might fit your needs
<hawa> it does not play 3d...
<hawa> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> DrSlony, what's the error ?
<BluesKaj> hawa, I'm quite sure there's a 3D plugin
<hawa> BluesKaj, so i hav to install the plugin or it's there by default???
<DrSlony> BluesKaj "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<DrSlony> and running that causes a kernel penic
<roasted> question - what is it within ubuntu that actually allows for sd cards and usb devices to auto mount when inserted?
<BluesKaj> DrSlony, run sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> hawa, sorry I'm mistaken about 3D on VLC , no plugin available yet
<hawa> BluesKaj, okie...
<DrSlony> BluesKaj same error, "E:dpkg was interrupted, blabla"
<BluesKaj> DrSlony, pastebin your error pls
<BluesKaj> hawa, how do yo mean too complex ? it's in the repos , just install it
<BluesKaj> bino that is , hawa
<munz> so i have a windows 2003 domain, im trying to give smb access to 2 users both on 12.04.3, i can connect with administrator credentials (windows domain) but not with the standard user credentials, natilus keeps asking me to check the credentials, im sure they are right, on my windows machines the users can connect.... any ideas?
<munz> *nautilus
<compdoc> you have defined users in ubuntu using the same username and password as the windows users?
<munz> yes
<compdoc> have you added them to smbpasswd too?
<munz> no
<munz> reading man now thx :)
<compdoc> munz, theres two passwords - one for ubuntu and one for smb
<jonne_> does anyone know how to flash the BIOS on a dell xps that came with ubuntu? I downloaded the BIOS .exe for my laptop, but when i try the built-in tool i get 'can't load kernel file' in the DOS thing that should be running the BIOS update
<munz> ok
<DrSlony> Help, I get error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." when I try to run apt-get update, and when I run that command I get a kernel panic. What do I do?
<aisyah> ubuntary awesome :)
<hans__> hi guys
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Alias_123> What was the channel name for Ubuntu offtopic? #ubuntu_offtopic ?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alias_123> Cheers
<trijntje> DrSlony: do you have e4rat installed?
<trijntje> if so, try starting without it and updating
<DrSlony> trijntje i might, will try
<thekkid> I'm using gnome-shellwith ubuntu 13.10 and every once and a while my screen freezes and I have to go to a fallback terminal and restart lightdm. gnome-shell --replace doesn't fix the issue. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<DrSlony> thekkid check /var/log for reasons
<Iulia> Hello everyone! Can anyone help , please? I need to find a software to write textos on images with fancy letters, colors and effects. I already use Gimp, Inkscape and Scribus, asking if you know another. Or a gimp alphabet brushes pack ? Many thanks!!!
<DrSlony> Xorg.log might show some EE (errors)
<DrSlony> Iulia krita
<Alias_123> lulia, unless you're willing to use Photoshop via Wine, I think GIMP and Inkscape are your best shots.
<Iulia> thank you I will search and test
<thekkid> DrSlony: I'm just seeing a bunch of Nvidia messages in the Xorg log.
<Iulia> Ok, many thanks to both
<thekkid> DrSlony: DOn't see any that look like crash messages.
<PDilyard> is there a way i could take a screenshot with the app switcher (alt+tab) in view?
<Alias_123> thekidd, got your GPU drivers installed?
<PDilyard> for some reason, i have two alt+tab app switchers and i cant figure out what's causing them
<BrianH> PDilyard: print screen button?
<PDilyard> that doesnt work when you have alt held down
<BrianH> PDilyard: hot corner it?
<PDilyard> good idea
<PDilyard> hang on
<DrSlony> trijntje that works, thank you!
<cer> hi everybody .... I am used to using cups through browser, but do not seem to be able to do t anymore on 13.10 ....
<cer> so when I point to localhost:631, it asks me for login and password, but then no matter what login an password I put, I cannot login.
<cer> Any help?
<riqdiiz> Cer it doesn't know you;-)
<cer> riqdiiz: What do you mean?
<riqdiiz> Cer localhost
<riqdiiz> Happens when you fumble with homepage.
<cer> riqdiiz: mmmm .... well, it should .... why should it not?
<riqdiiz> It did buddy .Put it back.:-)
<darkmaster777> is there a ubuntu touch channel?
<DJones> !touch | darkmaster777
<ubottu> darkmaster777: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<darkmaster777> thank you! DJones!
<lickalott> cer
<cer> lickalott: yep?
<lickalott> did you set up cups again after the upgrade?
<lickalott> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187524
<lickalott> cer ^^
<slunchy> hello all
<Alias_123> Hi!
<slunchy> We recently had a linux server crash at work, does anyone know any good linux server textbooks? Primarily for RedHat.
<cer> lickalott: yep, I upgraded ages ago .... it suddenly stopped working after the very last update.
<cer> lickalott: just solved the problem, by reinstalling all the printer drivers.
<lickalott> copy
<cer> lickalott: :)
<TreY> who can help me with something very easy in python? ty!
<lickalott> !ask | TreY
<ubottu> TreY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cer> thanks for your help all the same lickalott
<carmineUbuntu> hello - first installation of ubuntu - X not runnint - some hints ?
<carmineUbuntu> thank
<elvis-hp> hi
<lickalott> ?
<elvis-hp> globalfind in xchat, is it possible?
<lickalott> carmineUbuntu, you need to be more specific homesile
<lickalott> *someslice
<lickalott> elvis-hp, splain
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: well I installed ubuntu and rebooted - and I got a blank screen instead of xdm (or something else) - just a blank screen on Alt+F7 console... now I am here using irssi
<lickalott> did you install server or desktop rev?
<elvis-hp> ok now there are bigger problems, another time, thanx
<lickalott> elvis-hp -https://www.google.com/search?q=global+find+xchat&oq=globalfind+in+xcha&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0.7452j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: I don't know - everything done from the installation CD - I just rebooted
<lickalott> what is the full title of the .iso that you used?
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: I don't remember but it's 12.04.3 LTS
<MonkeyDust> carmineUbuntu  12.04 is good, stick to it, but is it server or desktop edition?
<carmineUbuntu> MonkeyDust: desktop edition - but no desktop for me :)
<lickalott> doesn't help.  Server and Desktop both come in LTS forms.  when you boot do you come into a terminal like environment that takes up your entire screen?
<lickalott> is this what you used = ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: when I reboot I just have a blank screen instead of a login (like xdm - kdm)
<carmineUbuntu> no lickalott wait I have to go on the windows pc to check the file name
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Do you have the usual consoles?  Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<lickalott> this seems to be happening a lot lately.  My recco has been to throw a gparted livecd in, format the hdd ext3 and re-install.
<lickalott> the other things tied to this issue have to do with UEFI bios and junk
<lickalott> carmineUbuntu was there a previous kernel installed on the target harddrive
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: the file is ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: no I am using the whole hard disk to have ubuntu on it
<lickalott> then i would focus on the target hard drive.  format with gparted (you can either use the ubuntu live CD or gparted live CD).  Format to ext3 and try to re-install
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jhutchins> lickalott: Reformatting is usually not a standard method to fix a bad xorg config.
<carmineUbuntu> lickalott: reinstall ? it was a blank hard disk and.. I am in bash at the moment and... I just entered my password and my location nothing more... the whole process was done by the CD
<carmineUbuntu> sorry
<carmineUbuntu> lag
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: I don't think you should reinstall quite yet.
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: It sounds like you simply have a video driver problem.  Do you see anything at boot?  Can you get to a console?
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: this is my very first time in ubuntu and... I dunno if it's using nvidia-drivers or nouveau
<lickalott> if you can get in with a shell, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin it
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: well I did Alt+Ctrl+F1 and I am here from irssi
<jhutchins> lickalott: By default there is no xorg.conf
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: but in Alt+Ctrl+F7 I have nothing
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Excellent.  No need to reinstall.
<jhutchins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: yes but I cannot start X (and I really dunno how to do it) - just checked lightdm status - it's running -
<carmineUbuntu> yeah I have a nvidia geforce 740m
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: If you append nomodeset to the kernel parameters at boot you _might_ get a GUI with the vesa driver.
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Yeah, x is running but not correctly.
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: ok using vesa or uvesa .. and what about nouveau or nvidia proprietary drivers ?
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: at the moment I don't really know how to manage ubuntu :D i am like a virgin
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Get the right ones set up to match your chipset - I'm afraid I'm all Intel graphics so I don't know the details.
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: ok but - how ?
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Lots of reading to do then! <grin>
<Calinou> I'm a virgin, and I know how to manage ubuntu, carmineUbuntu
<carmineUbuntu> Calinou: i was used to portage... emerge -avt nvidia-drivers and game over
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: If you don't have another system to surf from there's a console-based browser called lynx, and it renders the Ubuntu help pages pretty well since they're text based.
<Calinou> installing drivers on your PC is complicated because of Optimus
<Calinou> blame NVIDIA's poor, very poor support for that technology on GNU/Linux
<jhutchins> !optimus
<Calinou> else, it is very easy to install the NVIDIA drivers ;)
<Calinou> even Bumblebee/Primus are much slower than the Windows implementation of Optimus
<Calinou> (hopefully, the dedicated card will still be faster than the IGP... except on low end systems)
<jhutchins> No?  Optimus is a small set of laptops with dual video drivers, should not be assumed to be the problem.
<Calinou> (in the case of the 740M, it should be faster)
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: i installed elinks
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Whatever works for you.  _Is_ this a laptop with Optimus video?
<carmineUbuntu> Calinou: ok but "how" ? :)
<Calinou> jhutchins, any laptop with 400/500/600/700M NVIDIA cards series has Optimus, and it is a big problem
<Calinou> but I don't know if your problem is Optimus-related
<Calinou> but I'm just saying it's a problem in general...
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: i don't really know what you are talking about :D it's a asus x750j - i7 - nvidia geforge 740m - i now nothing else
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Optimus is a special feature on some laptops.  Intel graphics for power saving, switches over to Nvidia for graphics-intensive things like games.  You would have paid extra for it so you'd probably know.
<carmineUbuntu> Calinou: yes but there is a system to solve .. i mean ... i was with systemrescuecd and with nouveau drivers I had a functional xfce4 desktop working... the installation was good in GUI and now... X doesn't start
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: no no this laptop is cheap thanks god
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: lspci -nn will show you what video chipset(s) you have and you can match it to the wikipage for Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: how to start gpm please ?
<jhutchins> service gpm start?
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: 01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1292] (rev a1)
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0416] (rev 06)
<carmineUbuntu> trying rebooting
<jhutchins> How is rebooting going to help if you didn't change anything...
<VitoCorleone> Life is like a big...vulnerable box.
<VitoCorleone> all you gotta do is that you gotta break that goddamn box.
<VitoCorleone> can anybody lend me a hand on breaking this box?
<dmitru> carmineUbuntu: install ubuntu server, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - video Card if you have a laptop, use one memory module or recompile the kernel
<carmineUbuntu> dmitru: ?
<carmineUbuntu> dmitru: do you mean to install from the ubuntu-server CD ?
<ice9> suddenly fonts in gedit is not smooth and not clear
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: I think he was just spewing random nonsense.
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: You know you just need to get the right drivers working.
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: oh, ok - I had the suggestion of installing 13.0
<pwler> list
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: I think that when ubuntu installs the proprietary drivers, it blacklists the nouveau driver. (Since I don't have Nvidia I don't know.)
<dmitru> carmineUbuntu: Yes, followed the desktop team - apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (gnom) apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (KDE) apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (Xfce)
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: ok but I have this hybrid grafic card - intel + nvidia
<jhutchins> You can check for a modprobe.d blacklist ...
<zykotick9> jhutchins: you are correct about blacklist
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: So it's Optimus after all, and you have to deal with bumblebee.
<jhutchins> carmineUbuntu: Or with disabling one of the GPUs.  I know even less about that, sorry.
<carmineUbuntu> jhutchins: thank you really much :) I dunno how to disable GPUs :D
<dmitru> carmineUbuntu: You use a laptop?
<carmineUbuntu> dmitru: yes
<jonne_> anyone know what could be wrong with this boot sequence?
<jonne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625304/
<dmitru> carmineUbuntu: Problem in memory modules, defaul ubuntu not support two memory modules into some notebook models, therefore better pull out one.
<jonne_> doesn't get past plymouth on 3.11 kernels, the 3.8 kernel from ubuntu 13.04 works fine
<carmineUbuntu> dmitru: how ?
<dmitru> carmineUbuntu: For two memory modules rebuild the kernel
<Rallias> Is there a way with iptables to send non-ipsec traffic to the dumpster?
<Rallias> To a specific port that is
<john_rambo> When I try to enable the apparmor profile for Firefox I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625367/
<KI7MT> john_rambo: you could try: do aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<KI7MT> *sudo
<dmitru>  carmineUbuntu: Contact the store of purchase, where the is possible to buy a larger volume of the memory module, they can easily make the change of memory module.
<john_rambo> KI7MT, sudo: aa-enforce: command not found
<redGod> hey yall after I reinstalled 13.10 my speaker, mic, and headphones dont work
<redGod> any suggestions
<KI7MT> john_rambo: sri had that as shortcut they these two commands: sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<KI7MT> sudo ln -s /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox
<KI7MT> Then: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<BrianH_> redGod: Did you check your Sound settings?
<redGod> yeah its not detecting it for some reason
<KI7MT> The check the status with: sudo apparmor_status
<BrianH_> redGod: nothing listed in outputs?
<BrianH_> redGod: try running "sudo alsa force-reload" in terminal
<john_rambo> KI7MT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625423/
<Torrelles> Hello, fellow comrades!
<redGod> it says built-in audio but in alsamixer it only sees the hdmi
<Torrelles> Ubuntu freshman here, currently installing it for the first time
<xumuk> hi there
<BrianH_> redGod: purge and reinstall alsa-base and pulseaudio
<redGod> whats the command to purge?
<BrianH_> redGod: "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio"
<redGod> BrianH_: Thanks
<BrianH_> redGod: then "sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio"
<zykotick9> redGod: you have tried F6 in alsamixer right?  does "cat /proc/asound/cards" show both?
<BrianH_> redGod: No worries.  Hope it helps.
<KI7MT> john_rambo: Ok, it would appear you profile is already present, thus the error. I actually getting the same error on my box using: sudo apparmor_parser /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox  so it may be enabled already.
<redGod> we'll find out soon
<zykotick9> redGod: two other thing, typically uninstall/reinstall doesn't do anything.  and two, you can save some typing with "apt-get purge foo"
<BluesKaj> also pulseaudio has to be l
<BluesKaj> killed before it can be removed
<john_rambo> KI7MT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625452/      ............But I dont see FF in the list
<KI7MT> john_rambo: ok, lets delete the old and add it in first: sudo rm /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox
<KI7MT> john_rambo: then: cat /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox | sudo apparmor_parser –a
<BluesKaj> but killing pulseaudio may not help if your sound card driver isn.t loading , especially if it's an intel hda . they have a bug which fprgets to load the driver after upgrades
<BluesKaj> forgets
<KI7MT> john_rambo: then  sudo apparmor_status  again and see if it appears.
<BluesKaj> redGod^
<dirch_> holla, wo bin ich den hier gelandet ?
<redGod> the purge done nothing still no sound
<jhutchins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dirch_> ok, bb
<john_rambo> KI7MT, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625472/
<redGod> BluesKaj: not sure the brand of it, it is internal on my laptop
<john_rambo> Oh S*** ...One sec
<BluesKaj> redGod, sudo lshw -C sound , look at he 'product"
<KI7MT> john_rambo: hmm your apparmor doesn't seemt o be complete for whatever reason, all these commands are workign as expected on my 12.04 desktop.
<john_rambo> KI7MT, I am using 12.04 too  64 bit.....
<john_rambo> Okay .....Thanks
<KI7MT> JohnUK89: check to see if you have the profiles installed: dpkg -s apparmor-profiles
<KI7MT> whoops, wrong nick ..
<redGod> BluesKaj: it's intell
<Rdiance> hey guys
<BluesKaj> redGod,, run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then you may have to reboot
<Rdiance> i have ubuntu 13.10 and i installed xubuntu-desktop package. however, i didin't like XFCE, so i removed xubuntu-desktop and other XFCE packages, but the XFCE login screen is still there. how do i remove it and get back ubuntu's default login screen?
<redGod> BluesKaj: done but nothing, so I am gonna restart brb
<KI7MT> Rdiance: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  and you should be able to select Lightdm or whatever you have installed.
<Rdiance> alright, thanks KI7MT
<ColdKeyboard> Could someone please help me on how to install madwifi on lubuntu? I have tried via oficiall how-to guide but I can't download the .deb file because it's not there or I can't find one :\
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs   ColdKeyboard have a read
<kostkon> !find madwifi
<ubottu> File madwifi found in collectd-core, collectd-dbg, collectd-dev, jockey-common
<patarr> hello all. I have read that Ubuntu has trouble running 3 monitors with 2 GPUs (One integrated, and one PCI). But I heard that the new kernel in 13.x allows it. Does anyone have experience with this?
<kostkon> patarr, why not give it a try
<kostkon> patarr, with a live usb
<redGod> nope still no sound and also there is no icon on the toolbar anymore
<patarr> kostkon, because I don't have the second GPU and don't want to bill my company for it needlessly.
<shreezbot_> If I add a new drive to my server and format it ext3, amd I still able to share it via smb???
<kostkon> patarr, why are you asking then? just wondering
<KI7MT> shengyao: yes
<patarr> kostkon, to have a reasonable assumption that ordering a GPU won't be in vain.
<kostkon> patarr, oh, of course. ok then
<KI7MT> shreezbot_: Yes should be no problem.
<lonewulf85> I am continuing to have trouble with my dimmer controls any help would be gate. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 x64 on an acer AO722 and I am using the FGLRX drivers for my ati card.
<BluesKaj> redGod, did you purge pulseaudio and alsa-base, because if you did they need reinstalling
<patarr> I also have another question. With Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, you have a stable environment and packages right? If I gave it the kernel from 13.x could I still benefit from that same stability and packages and such?
<redGod> I did purge and I did reinstall
<patarr> Pardon my ignorance, I may not fully understand how LTS works and such. I presume it's like Redhat or CentOS, where they hold off on upgrading a bunch of libraries and such in order to maintain stability
<gordonjcp> patarr: pretty much
<gordonjcp> patarr: obviously "stable" means "does not change" here
<patarr> does the kernel relate to this?
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: ahhhh....
<kostkon> patarr, actually 12.04.3 comes with the 13.04 kernel by default but you can easily install the one from 13.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kostkon> patarr, x and kernel of 13.10 that is
<patarr> kostkon, that sounds great. If I keep up to date on my updates, does that mean I'm already perhaps at 12.04.3?
<gordonjcp> patarr: yes
<gordonjcp> patarr: if you installed from 12.04 dead you'd find you pull in a lot of updates at first
<gordonjcp> with 12.04.3 there are fewer updates
<kostkon> patarr, yeah, but only new installations from the refreshed iso get the new stack, older installations must update manually. when did you install it
<patarr> hm, looks like I am on 12.04.3
<geirha> patarr: you can check by running   lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<patarr> geirha: just did! :)
<kostkon> patarr, yeah, but what was the point version of the iso when you installed it
<patarr> kostkon, no idea.
<patarr> Work machine.
<g0bl1n> how can one check if a gpu is installed ?
<kostkon> patarr, actually, what's your kernel version?  uname -a
<patarr> g0bl1n: lspci | grep vga i believe
<redGod> BluesKaj: do you have anything else to attempt
<patarr> kostkon: 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP
<[[thufir]]> I can find documentation for dovecot, and for postfix, but I thought there was a special page for dovecot-postfix documentation?  It's an integrated stack.
<kostkon> patarr, then it's a pretty old installation
<g0bl1n> nothing appears...
<g0bl1n> its a PCI-e
<kostkon> patarr, then you'll have to just update manually to get the saucy stack.
<kostkon> patarr, instructions as always on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<HoldenC> g0bl1n, lspci | grep -i vga
<ImNaN> Hi gus where I can find the off-topic channel?
<KI7MT> [[thufir]]: there's lots of how too for that stack, here's one using MySQL: https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/postfix2.9.6-dovecot2.0.19-mysql
<patarr> g0bl1n: sorry, VGA in caps
<patarr> or -i to make it case insensitive like HoldenC said
<ImNaN> Hi guys where I can find the off-topic channel?
<g0bl1n> yes, I only get the motherboard integrated card :(
<[[thufir]]> KI7MT: me look for easiest setup
<bazhang> !ot | ImNaN
<ubottu> ImNaN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g0bl1n> no ATI Radeon :(
<ImNaN> thank you bazhang
<g0bl1n> yet the fans are spinning...
<KI7MT> [[thufir]]: me too, that one has good illustrations too :-)
<slax0r> Hi, I'm trying to install 13.10 x64, but I have a problem right at the beginning, as the install boots up, actually already during the bootup, both the mouse and keyboard turn off, and remain so, if I unplug anything from the usb or plug it in, both kb and mouse come on, for 2-3 seconds, and then turn off again
<GTB3NW> can anyone suggest an FTP client to me which is most similar to WinSCP?
<ImNaN>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<GTB3NW> I'm struggling to find one which interface isn't trash and has decent integration
<kostkon> GTAXL, filezilla maybe?
<GTB3NW> I liked the fact in WinSCP you can hide local view
<kostkon> damn
<geirha> GTB3NW: Have you tried Nautilus?
<g0bl1n> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected   damn...
<kostkon> GTB3NW, ^
<GTB3NW> and it integrated with putty, as in created a new session with my .ppk private key
<g0bl1n> any hint on a ATI Radeon HD7870 ?
<GTB3NW> I'm using xubuntu so naut isn't built in
<GTB3NW> I'm not looking for so dead simple it only transfers functionality
<GTB3NW> I need saved sessions and 1 click integration with putty/openssh
<GTB3NW> I don't mind if it's strictly SFTP either, all the servers I connect to have ssh
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: have a llok at the package called: secpanel .. simple yet capable ssh-ftp GUI
<KI7MT> *look
<GTB3NW> ty
<GTB3NW> does it have any preview anywhere?
<slax0r> http://themediahost.de/secpanel/
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: scp+rsync and .ssh/config
<geirha> GTB3NW: There's sshfs; a command that mounts a directory over ssh
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/secpanel/reviews/
<RedstoneSheep_> hi. i want to install the latest tmux version (1.8.5 or stable: 1.8.4), but it's using  1.6-1ubuntu1. how can i tell dbkg to install the latest version?
<GTB3NW> slax0r, can that convert .ppk on the fly?
<jhutchins> geirha: Last I looked sshfs had stopped development, are they working on it again?
<GTB3NW> jhutchins, might have to go down that root, any guides you know would set me going?
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: Just the man pages.
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: There are good and bad man pages, the ones for ssh are pretty good.
<slax0r> GTB3NW: I have no idea, never used gui for such simple operations...
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, filezilla?
<GTB3NW> haha I'm fairly capable of doing the commands, but when it comes to remember a list of servers, why not just use a GUI lol
<geirha> jhutchins: Oh, didn't know that
<GTB3NW> one click connect, easy :P
<GTB3NW> brontosaurusrex, filezilla is trash
<GTB3NW> for such a mature open source project, it sorely lacks features and functionality
<GTB3NW> thanks for all the suggestions and help all
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, you requested two windows.
<androidbruce> mirror doesn't support specified release
<jhutchins> geirha: I don't know what the current status is, last time I looked they were using fish in kde3.5 for sshfs in fuse.
<androidbruce> trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server
<GTB3NW> brontosaurusrex, nah I didn't want local view
<GTB3NW> that's what drag and drop is for haha
<GTB3NW> I just can't understand why no one has created a winscp clone, at least design wise
<GTB3NW> it's so straight forward and well designed -.-
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: Mostly because nobody really needs a GUI to copy files.
<ImNaN> GTB3NW, yeah WINSCP is a great sftp/ftp client
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: GUI work ok, but once a person gets well in tune with CLI, there's little need for them :-)
<androidbruce> anyone had experience using the us.archive.mirror
<BluesKaj> redGod, sudo service pulseaudio restart
<androidbruce> with server installs?
<jhutchins> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<KI7MT> androidbruce: most people in us on a new install start off with that mirror, until they find one closer / faster ans switch over.
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, write down the features you are after exactly and perhaps post them to some pastebin, or keep complaining ...
<ImNaN> KI7MT: only for script
<ImNaN> *scripts
<GTB3NW> brontosaurusrex, the list wasn't long, read up
<geirha> GTB3NW: Oh well, you could always try running winscp with wine
<GTB3NW> bookmarks, ability to hide local view, integration
<jhutchins> KI7MT: Physical location is no indication of network latency.  Most of my local connections in KC go through Chicago or Dallas.
<GTB3NW> hmm, might give it a shot
<kostkon> GTB3NW, run winscp with wine? not sure whether drap n drop will work though
<GTB3NW> I'd be happy with filezilla if it had a 1 click button to open a new ssh session with putty/openssh
<GTB3NW> I could bare the local panel lol
<RedstoneSheep_> I can't figure out why apt-get doesn't update to the latest tmux build. it only updates to 1.6-1ubuntu1. How can I tell it to use the latest version?
<KI7MT> Just curious, but if Windows has all the tools you like to use, why switch to Linux .. semms more pain than gain.
<ImNaN> RedstoneSheep_: apt-get update
<kostkon> RedstoneSheep_, you can't, if it isn't available in the repos
<GTB3NW> RedstoneSheep_, the repos must update as well
<GTB3NW> if it's a new build, the repos may not have been updated yet
<kostkon> RedstoneSheep_, try to find a ppa that offers that version
<GTB3NW> ^
<ImNaN> ^^
<KI7MT> RedstoneSheep_: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<xangua> !latest | RedstoneSheep_ GTB3NW
<ubottu> RedstoneSheep_ GTB3NW: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<KI7MT> then as kostkon stated, either got to the source for latest, or PPA.
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, you use putty on linux?
<GTB3NW> xangua, I know that, why did you ping me? lol
<OerHeks> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-4 (saucy), package size 237 kB, installed size 536 kB
<kostkon> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-1 (saucy), package size 330 kB, installed size 815 kB
<RedstoneSheep_> ubottu: there is a fix for an utf-8 bug that is really annoying me
<GTB3NW> brontosaurusrex, I switch between windows and linux, I don't mind using openssh or putty, it does the same thing at the end of the day
<kostkon> brontosaurusrex, it's available for linux too
<GTB3NW> and I don't mind converting my ppk
<GTB3NW> I just cba typing out the host everytime
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, why not just use some terminal and put your servers into aliases
<GTB3NW> gotta remember the aliases
<GTB3NW> I'd rather click a session name tbh haha
<brontosaurusrex> the "alias" command will list them all
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: you dont ave too .. simple one liner in your .bashrc and you can connect to one letter, setup ssh-keys abd you dont even need a passwd.
<brontosaurusrex> KI7MT, ^
<GTB3NW> Yeah only issue is I have multiple keys :P
<kostkon> RedstoneSheep_, only managed to find this http://askubuntu.com/questions/273013/how-to-install-new-tmux-1-8-on-ubuntu-12-10-or-12-04
<GTB3NW> found a superuser thread on aliasing with openssh
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: I have like, Oh,,, 15 or 20 servers at least I conect to with this laptop .. key mamanagement is pretty somple really.
<OerHeks> RedstoneSheep_, Tmux 1.8 would be the latest / Last Update: 2013-03-26
<GTB3NW> gonna take a look at it, thanks for the suggestion
<GTB3NW> can the alias contain the key as well?
<RedstoneSheep_> OerHeks: yep. how would i tell dpkg to get that?
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, no, you install keys on the "system level"
<OerHeks> RedstoneSheep_, run saucy and you would have that latest version
<GTB3NW> ohhhh I see, you can specify the keys in the config
<GTB3NW> didn't realize you could do that
<GTB3NW> KI7MT, how do you list all your aliases?
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, alias could be "alias serv1='ssh user@server'"
<GTB3NW> do you have some kind of output you could show me please?
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: example of .bashrc: alias srv1='ssh user@192.168.1.xxx'  .. all ya type in a terminal is srv1 with you keys setup, no log in necessary.
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, alias examples (that i just happen to have on this machine) http://paste.debian.net/plain/72385
<GTB3NW> I understand aliases, you're talking about something different to what I thought you meant
<GTB3NW> openssh actually has a config for aliases
<dekiss> can I search the contents of the files for some string?
<brontosaurusrex> dekiss, grep -i string file.txt
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: I've actually written my own scripts, using Dialog to manage them, but is all you wnat is the list, jsut grep .bashrc or have you alias's in a seperate file that .bashrc sources.
<brontosaurusrex> GTB3NW, just "alias" will list them all
<GTB3NW> hmm could do yeah
<GTB3NW> brontosaurusrex, yeah but I'd have to grep that
<GTB3NW> someone has a nice ruby script for the official ssh aliases
<brontosaurusrex> "alias | grep -i something" should work.
<dekiss> brontosaurusrex I mean, I need to search for one string in all files in one folder and in all subfolders of that folder
<pieces029> If I have ssh running on a different port, is there a way to access it with something similar url rewrites to make it invisible?
<GTB3NW> that's really quite annoying it doesn't have any built in functionality to list ssh aliases :/
<KI7MT> GTB3NW: lots of ways to grep is, something like: cat ./.bashrc |grep alias |awk '{print $2'}
<GTB3NW> pieces029, currently on the subject of aliases, look at those ;)
<brontosaurusrex> dekiss, grep -i string ./*
<Balzy> quick question: how do I grep a flag? I mean I must find in a long help generated by a binary the line which describes the -R flag
<brontosaurusrex> assuming you want to search this folder and subfolders
<pieces029> GTB3NW, like command line aliases?
<KI7MT> *|awk '{print $2}'
<GTB3NW> nah ssh alias
<Balzy> how do I tell grep to look for "-R" ?
<GTB3NW> ~/.ssh/config
<pieces029> GTB3NW, Ok I'll check it out, thanks
<dekiss> this will do ?grep -I "test" /var/x/
<GTB3NW> you're welcome
<brontosaurusrex> dekiss, grep -I "test" /var/x/*
<dekiss> -I is 100% sure to check only for bynaries files or it makes mistakes?
<brontosaurusrex> dekiss, no idea
<dekiss> brontosaurusrex I must put * at the end?
<geirha> Balzy: -e -R
<dekiss> ok thanks!
<Balzy> geirha thanks!
<pieces029> GTB3NW, OH so it's something I would have to do on a per machine basis?  Nothing I could put on the server that says oh, your looking for domain.x and silently routes it differently?
<GTB3NW> not sure tbh, you could tunnel it if you have another server?
<GTB3NW> does ssh have srv record support?
<pieces029> Actually that's what I'm doing.  I have another server behind a firewall so I use ssh reverse port binding to tunnel it out.  I was hoping to get something setup so I don't have to rember the port or anything just give it a domain name.
<GTB3NW> if it does, you could check that
<GTB3NW> https://gist.github.com/taylor/1372925
<brontosaurusrex> dekiss, uhm, actually it seems you need to use -r or -R for recursive search, give me a sec ...
<pieces029> GTB3NW, Ok, thanks I'll keep looking around see if I can find anything.
<GTB3NW> pieces029, ^
<GTB3NW> setup a srv record, that will work
<KI7MT> pieces029: write a simple connect scritp for the second link, but secure the permissions to like 600 or somethign to prevent abuse in case the server is compromised.
<GTB3NW> not sure how that works tbh, do your research :)
<dekiss> can i configure grep to show me exactly on which lines in the files the string was found?
<KI7MT> dekiss: grep -in nullsomefile.txt  ... -n indicates line numbers.
<orogor> hi
<pieces029> GTB3NW, Is that link meant to be run on the server or the client?
<GTB3NW> pieces029, no idea
<hitsujiTMO> pieces029: you can use http://freedns.afraid.org/ to bind a dynamic ip to a domain name
<GTB3NW> looks like openssh doesn't support srv records by default
<dekiss> grep -I 'id="something' aaa/* is this ok for searching for " ?
<dekiss> how can I escape " ?
<hitsujiTMO> dekiss: \"
<dekiss> thanks
<prsteele> Anyone have experience getting Upstart to run custom sessions?
<KI7MT> dekiss: echo "\"test\":\"some-other-test\"" |grep -e "more-test\""
<PDilyard> ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing. the mouse doesnt move, the clock doesnt change, and ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do anything. i've tried proprietary and open-source graphics drivers, and the same thing was happening in 13.10
<KI7MT> prsteele: custom sessions?
<PDilyard> it usually happens when i have programs open in multiple workspaces, especially playing music in one workspace while working in another
<PDilyard> but i havent noticed any specific parameters as to when it happens (it seems random)
<hitsujiTMO> dekiss: you can also use '' for strings with no magic. echo '"test":"some-other-test"' |grep -e 'more-test"'
<prsteele> KI7MT: yes, as in a login session... So instead of launching unity or gnome, launching, say, XMonad
<jason__> ?
<prsteele> launching isn't the problem -- its launching it while the line 'xmonad' is in /etc/upstart-sessions
<orogor> anyone has an idea on the memory usage there ? http://pastebin.com/QqmwWcLN
<hitsujiTMO> prsteele: upstart has nothing to do with that. thats handled by the display manager (lightdm by default)
<dekiss> ok
<KI7MT> prsteele: Im not sure that's an upstart thing more so a display manager config item.
<adas> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu server using a usb-stick. I get this message on the computer "there was a problem reading data from the cd-rom. please make sure it is in the driveQ
<dekiss> grep -I "bbb" aaa/*
<dekiss> for some reason this is not searching subflders, how to search subfolders too?
<dekiss> all folders in the folder aaa
<orogor> on 8gb there s only 256M free with maybe 2gb of resident memory for apps and 1gb of cache
<dekiss> ah
<dekiss> -r
<jason__> <adas>  have u booted from the usb or cdrom
<dekiss> :)
<dekiss> thanks all
<FloodBot1> dekiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> adas: what did you use to create the usb and have you verified the iso you downloaded?
<adas> "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625861/
<adas> unetbootin
<trism> hitsujiTMO: KI7MT lightdm spawns upstart for many of the user sessions now
<adas> hitsujiTMO: how to verify, i got same problem with ubuntu server 12.04 and 13.10
<prsteele> so perhaps I need to ask a different question. I would like to be able to start upstart session jobs, but it seems that I need to be running an upstart session to do so
<adas> i tried with unetbootin and dd
<hitsujiTMO> adas if its more than one iso then its prob not the iso. how old is the system?
<hitsujiTMO> trism: realy? in what capacity and why? Still what he's asking for has nothing to do with upstart and is handled by the DM config
<rigatoni> Anyone familiar with VNC? When using a browser, the scrolling is painfully slow. Lots of lag. If I decrease color depth to 8 bits from 16, it is more normal. Is this how VNC is or is there a way to fix this?
<adas> hitsujiTMO: 2012?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: can you try toggling the "legacy usb support" in your bios menu
<ImNaN> Is 13.04 LTS ?
<prsteele> So, anyone have experience getting 'start foo' to run, when foo is defined by ~/.config/upstart/foo.conf ?
<orogor> rigatoni, check bandwith usage maybe down or upload is maxed
<adas> hitsujiTMO:  i get to the installation, i chose language, keyboard input, but when the installation starts i get this error
<adas> hitsujiTMO: the computer finds the usb
<KI7MT> ImNaN: no .. 12.04 and soon to be 14.04 are LTS
<hitsujiTMO> adas: may ber an issue with that usb device. have you tried another?
<rigatoni> orogor, how would l do that? Like run a speedtest.net test?
<adas> hitsujiTMO: tried 4 different
<PDilyard> ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing. the mouse doesnt move, the clock doesnt change, and ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do anything. i've tried proprietary and open-source graphics drivers, and the same thing was happening in 13.10
<PDilyard> it usually happens when i have programs open in multiple workspaces, especially playing music in one workspace while working in another
<PDilyard> ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing. the mouse doesnt move, the clock doesnt change, and ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do anything. i've tried proprietary and open-source graphics drivers, and the same thing was happening in 13.10
<PDilyard> oops double post
<KI7MT> ImNaN: more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<hitsujiTMO> adas: thats a bit of an odd problem then.
<Beldar> PDilyard, Have you checked if the memory is being swapped?
<adas> hitsujiTMO: i found this, will look through, http://cirrus.ucsd.edu/~pierce/fix_ubuntu_usb/
<hitsujiTMO> adas: if you run out of ideas and you have a rooted android phone then i'd try using DriveDroid
<PDilyard> Beldar, no...how do i do that?
<tadas_> irc.myp2p-network.eu
<adas> hitsujiTMO: aigh, thanks
<tadas_> irc.p2p-network.eu
<tadas_> shit
<tadas_> sorry
<Beldar> PDilyard, I have a conky that shows the swap when I actually have a swap, hold on let me google that for you.
<rigatoni> orogor, 32MB down, 24MB up
<PDilyard> Beldar: i'd google it myself, im just not really sure about what terminology i would be searching for
<jhutchins> adas: Which image are you using?
<adas> jhutchins: ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<hitsujiTMO> prsteele: what's the output of: echo $XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<prsteele> hitujiTO: not set
<Beldar> PDilyard, In general you will swap when you reach about 60% of use of the memory, this can be changed to be a higher point however. I'm not sure how to check if and when it's swapping I have just had it as part of a conky.
<trism> prsteele: what are you trying to do exactly? create a new desktop session? I haven't tried one from scratch yet, but I was thinkin' of trying an awesome one
<jhutchins> adas: Do you have a working linux system?
<adas> yes
<prsteele> trism: I just switched to XMonad, and it works. Now I want to be able to do, e.g., 'start trayer; start nm-applet' to get daemons running
<PDilyard> Beldar: so what you think is happening is that it's swapping the memory for unity and all the programs over to the hard drive, and therefore freezing?
<prsteele> trism: however, it seems the only way I can define 'session jobs' is to have upstart manage the sessions
<Beldar> PDilyard, When you start to swap things slow down greatly is all.
<glitsj16> prsteele: what version of ubuntu are you trying to get the upstart user sessions going? i believe saucy has it by default but for raring i had to uncomment the only line i had in /etc/upstart-xsessions and re-login
<adas> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625928/ i found this, but the solutions in there doesnt work for me
<ColdKeyboard> I have started ath5k module with nohwcrypt and no_hw_rfkill_switch, and now my wifi card is "working" except that iwlist scanning returns "wlan0 No scan results". How can I fix this?
<ColdKeyboard> btw there are wifi networks around
<jhutchins> PDilyard: How much ram do you have?
<trism> prsteele: oh, the way the default one does this is to have gnome-session.conf emit desktop-start on post-start and then scripts can start on desktop-start
<PDilyard> jhutchins: 8 gb
<prsteele> ubuntu 13.04
<jhutchins> adas: You can check the md5sum of the USB drive - should match the iso, which should match the posted sum on the repo.
<PDilyard> Beldar: well this isnt just slowing down, its stopping entirely. nothing works
<trism> prsteele: likewise it emits desktop-end on pre-stop and jobs can stop on that
<SplasH> Hi, I tried to modify my sources with synaptic, but it crashed. After that I can't use apt anymore. apt-get update finishes without any message and in the log I find: apt-get[4133]: segfault at .... error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0  I restored the sources.lst, reinstalled libapt-pkg, but apt still does not work. What can I do?
<Beldar> PDilyard, Try setting the swappiness to abut 10 this link tells you how. http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<PDilyard> Beldar: i cant even recover to a terminal
<prsteele> trism: that's what I was thinking. However, if I add xmonad to /etc/upstart-sessions, it hangs
<adas> jhutchins: ok, ill do it tomorrow, have to sleep, thanks for help, goodnight
<OerHeks> ColdKeyboard, disable N most of the times works
<mh58541> does anyone know how to install Kwin in ubuntu 13.10\
<glitsj16> prsteele: http://ifdeflinux.blogspot.be/2013/04/upstart-user-sessions-in-ubuntu-raring.html is where i found that for raring
<trism> prsteele: oh I thought you said the session worked
<Beldar> PDilyard, how much memory do you have?
<PDilyard> Beldar: 8 gb
<prsteele> trism: the session works when I don't have xmonad in /etc/upstart-sessions
<trism> prsteele: I meant, I thought you had it working with upstart
<prsteele> trism: nope, that's what I'm trying to get done
<Beldar> PDilyard, May not be swappiness then, really depends on how much your using the memory, you can install htop and runhtop in the terminal and see how much is being used.
<trism> prsteele: okay, again I haven't tried it yet, I am going to try a simple one now, if you're still around in a bit I'll get back to you
<prsteele> trism: fantastic, thanks
<hans__> whitch irc program is the easest
<hans__> or the best in use
<jhutchins> PDilyard: You should not be swapping then.
<prsteele> hans__: I use ERC in Emacs, if you know emacs
<jhutchins> PDilyard: top and free can show you how much RAM is used for what.
<PDilyard> jhutchins: so can i disable it altogether?
<Beldar> PDilyard, That link does give you the free -m command to check the swappiness.
<PDilyard> yep, im looking there now
<jhutchins> PDilyard: If you run top and see the swap numbers changing you know you're swapping.
<jhutchins> PDilyard: It's good to have a couple of G available, but you shouldn't be using it.
<PDilyard> swap says used is 0
<jhutchins> PDilyard: The object is to keep things from crashing if you get low on RAM, but with 8G that should be hard to do.
<jhutchins> PDilyard: As expected.
<PDilyard> well im only running a couple text editors, music player, xchat, thunderbird, and chrome
<PDilyard> nothing to taxing
<PDilyard> too*
<jhutchins> PDilyard: The next thing to suspect when it's a lockup-after-time is a thermal problem.  Do you have a temperature conky?
<PDilyard> no
<jhutchins> PDilyard: Might look into that, or just tear the thing down and clean it well.
<PDilyard> jhutchins: so you dont think it was swap causing the problem?
<jhutchins> Very unlikely.
<Beldar> PDilyard, Yeah starting with using a conky to check this stuff might be helpful, the memroy use swap and temperatures. Did you load the lm-sensors?
<PDilyard> the only problem is that once it freezes i cant really do any of these things
<ColdKeyboard> OerHeks: I'm sorry, what do you mean by that?
<Beldar> PDilyard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Diamondcite> PDilyard: Can you test your system thermal stability with Memtest86+ ?
<Diamondcite> If it's going to overheat, a memory test for a few hours would do it...
<rigatoni> Is it normal for a VNC connection to lag quite a bit with higher color depth? I'm noticing browser scrolling is slow with 16 bit but smooth on 8 bit. Anyway to improve this?
<Diamondcite> rigatoni: How fast is the network connection?
<KI7MT> rigatoni: bigger pipes, shorter distances is about all I'd think.
<rigatoni> Diamondcite on the client desktop its 32mb down and 26mb up. On my local connection it's about 20mb down and 4mb up
<PDilyard> so are you guys saying to just install temperature monitoring software, and watch it for a few hours of use?
<rigatoni> KI7MT, so prob just a network speed thing then?
<Beldar> PDilyard, I think it is a knock out the possibilities at this point.
<PDilyard> Diamondcite, Beldar, jhutchins: right now im at 14.2 deg celcius
<rigatoni> KI7MT data transfer
<KI7MT> rigatoni: more thatn likely, if your quality imporves as you lower resolution.
<rigatoni> KI7MT, got it. I was hoping there was something in the settings, but that makes the most sense. Thanks for the info!
<Diamondcite> rigatoni: VNC eats a ton of CPU and upload speed when doing higher bit depth.. (Resultion matters too), consider doing a test over a fast lan connection?
<KI7MT> rigatoni: data transfer via the desktop not the best choice really. ssh, rsynz, zsync, ftp etc are much better ways to go.
<Beldar> PDilyard, I'm at 29 C but I have a laptop on a game cooling pad and have very little running, I have to wonder if that is an accurate number.
<KI7MT> *rsync
<PDilyard> Beldar: this was my output from running "sensors"
<PDilyard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625997/
<Diamondcite> My tower's CPU is running at 35C right now, averages at 72C under normal circumstances (Distributed computing)
<rigatoni> KI7MT, oh this is actually to control the remote desktop, not to transfer files.
<rigatoni> Diamondcite, thanks for the tip. I'll try a lower resolution and see if that helps
<Beldar> PDilyard, Should be more sensors showing, if a fairly newer computer did you load the lm-sensors and answer yes to all when run?
<PDilyard> Beldar: yep
<PDilyard> its only a 2 year old machine
<Beldar> PDilyard, I think basically what we have done is just consider some of the possibilities, in the end maybe others here will have other ideas, I would loo on the web with that exact model and hardware for others with this same problems on the releases you have tried.
<Beldar> look*
<g0bl1n> lspci won't show my Radeon HD7870... Any additional test one can do ?
<PDilyard> Beldar: i installed PSensor from the software center and its showing 16C from "temp1"
<PDilyard> sometimes goes up to 20
<Diamondcite> PDilyard: Err I can't see to find it.. what was your problem that you are experiencing again?
<Diamondcite> 16C is unusually cold...
<Beldar> PDilyard, sure, you understand that we have to somewhat guess here right? the senors may be accurate or they may be off, you may be swapping you may not be.
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: every so often, everything freezes. the mouse doesnt move, the clock doesnt change, and ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do anything
<Diamondcite> (For the longest time I've been using gkrell as a very light weight(cpu wise) system monitor.
<PDilyard> Beldar: yeah i totally understand. i really appreciate your help!
<Diamondcite> PDilyard: Stays frozen?
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: yep
<Beldar> PDilyard, Cool, hope you get it resolved.
<Diamondcite> PDilyard: Could you ping or SSH in?
<PDilyard> have not tried that yet, sorry
<Diamondcite> Okay. which graphics do you have? AMD(ATI)? Intel? NVidia?
<PDilyard> amd
<Diamondcite> Someone else might answer Adurino..
<Diamondcite> I don't know if it applies to your case anymore..
<Diamondcite> Years ago, my graphic driver would crash in mid use, causing me to freeze.
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: although im getting nvidia 650 for christmas
<PDilyard> lol
<PDilyard> maybe i should just let it go until then, and see what happens when i have the new graphics card?
<Diamondcite> I had XID freezes on a NV GF4Ti and a GF6200.
<Diamondcite> You have two options for graphics.
<PDilyard> that would be an easy possibility to cross off the list if the problem continued after new gfx card
<Diamondcite> If the radeon driver doesn't work, try the Catalyst ones.. or vice versa
<Diamondcite> This tower I am on isn't ubuntu.. but it gives an example.. cause flash player is buggy.. running flash player in 32bit chroot , cause my X to crash and I need to login again.
<PDilyard> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<PDilyard> should i try this?
<Diamondcite> PDilyard: That is up to you, anything goes ^_^
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: haha ok
<necrogami> with iptables can i route traffic on my local machine that would goto x.x.x.x to y.y.y.y instead?
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: forgot to mention, this has happened with both open source and proprietary drivers
<trism> prsteele: here is a basic working one for awesome, probably just a quick substitution to get it working for xmonad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6626080/
<KI7MT> necrogami: yes, but you need to study up on the rules needed, not a 2 minute discussion for sure.
<prsteele> trism: wow, thanks!
<prsteele> trism: any inuition on the last line, or did you just copy from gnome-session.conf?
<PDilyard> wait...how do i actually make the proprietary driver "in use"
<PDilyard> http://imgur.com/uwRg0wI
<necrogami> KI7MT, thanks yeah ill go do that wanted to make sure it was doable before i just dove into it. I'm going to build 2 scripts home/away so i can add/remove the iptables rule so i can access the server from home and away (It has local lan and public ip's associated to it and on lan i can't access the public ip for some reason)
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: ^^
<trism> prsteele: it calls the dbus method on upstart EndSession when the awesome binary exits
<trism> prsteele: to clean up the user init I imagine, and yes copied from the gnome-session one
<prsteele> trism: great, hopefully this works
<prsteele> trism: Its good to know if works for awesome though -- if it doesn't work for xmonad, its probably xmonad...
<KI7MT> necrogami: there are lots of how-too's for iptable routing .. simple google search produced 100's :-)
<necrogami> :)
<PDilyard> Diamondcite: and also, im up to 35C while running the "searching for drivers" process
<trism> prsteele: let me know if it doesn't, we can try to figure it out, I just already have awesome installed, though I am a haskell fan
<prsteele> trism: will do! this will probably require exiting IRC for now though
<prsteele> trism: just to double check: you added awesome to the /etc/upstart-sessions file?
<g0bl1n> PDilyard, which Radeon is it ?
<trism> prsteele: yep, and the awesome.conf to ~/.config/upstart/
<g0bl1n> PDilyard, how is it connected to the motherboard ? 6pin connector ? dual ?
<PDilyard> g0bl1n: Radeon HD 6530D...it came with the computer
<KI7MT> PDilyard: bare in mind, unless the code for the sensors is written by the HW MFG, there' a margin or error expected, from minor to completely unreliable.
<PDilyard> KI7MT: you're talking about temperature?
<sudormrf> hello all! I am looking to receive notifications whenever someone logs in to my server, makes changes on the server, someone port scans, etc.  The server has only one NIC.  Would Snort be something I should look in to or should I be looking elswhere?
<PDilyard> my cpu usage is at 40% now that i have 2 instances of sublime text open, xchat, and a few chromium tabs
<KI7MT> PDilyard: temps, speeds. clock rates, the full range really.
<PDilyard> KI7MT: gotcha
<sudormrf> Maybe Nagios?
<PDilyard> KI7MT: is that cpu usage normal do you think?
<gordonjcp> sudormrf: got a pad of post-it notes?
<Viking667> hey, I'm noticing an issue with my 13.10 ubuntu desktop system. If I leave it for longer than a certain time, it suspends, but can't come back out of resume, requiring a powercycle to fix. What app in Settings do I need to check for that?
<KI7MT> lm-sensors is pretty good overall. it's hard to compare BIOS data with SW / FW in the OS space so it's hard to calculate the bias needed for each item.
<Kamuela> Done is better than perfect.
<sudormrf> gordonjcp, sarcasm?
<PDilyard> and chromium is using the most processing power according to htop
<gordonjcp> sudormrf: you could try writing "Someone is trying to log in as root" on one and sticking it to your monitor
<gordonjcp> sudormrf: it will be entirely accurate, all day
<sudormrf> gordonjcp, thanks for nothing.
<sudormrf> If someone has something constructive to suggest, please do. :).
<gordonjcp> sudormrf: the broader point I'm trying to make is that it's kind of pointless monitoring that
<PDilyard> KI7MT, g0bl1n, Diamondcite: here's htop's output http://i.imgur.com/C2bXDhb.png
<gordonjcp> sudormrf: just assume it's going on, and take steps to harden up your server against it
<sudormrf> gordonjcp, pointless as it may be, would Snort be the answer or should I be looking at something else?
<sudormrf> gordonjcp, that is the assumption I already take.
<KI7MT> Viking667: pm-utils and gnome-power-manager are the tools to look into.
<gordonjcp> snort is pretty good
<PDilyard> yeah once i exited chromium my cpu usage went WAY down
<Viking667> KI7MT: thanks.
<sudormrf> gordonjcp, would it be an issue to run it on a machine with only one NIC? or should I run it on another machine?
<gordonjcp> sudormrf: no idea, I've never really used it
<gordonjcp> I looked into it but it's just not something I found useful
<PDilyard> interesting, firefox is using far less cpu power than chromium, with the same tabs open
<KI7MT> PDilyard: couple other apps, SAR and SYSTAT can give you a couple more tools to drill down on CPU usage.
<PDilyard> hmm alright thanks guys
<prsteele> alright, here it goes...
<Viking667> hm. Weird. Okay.
<Viking667> I'm off...
<prsteele> trism: and everyone else: your conf file worked. I'm not sure what I was doing wrong before, but thanks!
<trism> prsteele: excellent
<wenbria> I used to have this command that would allow me to connect my electric guitar and hear in the speaker what I play. works ok but I lost the command and I don't remember it, what can I do?
<orogor> wenbria, it did anything more than unmute the mic
<orogor> ?
<wenbria> yes
<glitsj16> wenbria: the command might still be in your ~/.bash_history with any luck
<wenbria> orogor: yes
<wenbria> could it be this?
<wenbria> pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1
<kostkon> wenbria, yes
<orogor> i did swapoff -a , made the summ of rss from ps -e, got 2Gb of ram used by apps, free -m shows 1GB for cache+buffer and 6.6gb of memory used
<orogor> anyone would knows why the number don t seems to add up ?
<Beldar> orogor, http://askubuntu.com/questions/223759/how-to-read-correctly-free-m-output
<g0bl1n> how can one see the logs from the PC booting up ? Can't see my HD7870 listed in lspci
<nicofs> Is "ssh user@domain.tld:1337" the correct syntax if "domain.tld" points to my router's IP and there, 1337 is a port forwarding to the specific device in my network? what kind of forwarding do i need? does anyone know?
<Guest37405> I have recently installed Lubuntu 13.10 x64, but cannot get any sound output through HDMI, using Radeon HD 4250 graphics.  I searched the web for this and tried using the 'radeon.audio=1' kernel parameter, but with no effect.  Any suggestions?
<nicofs> to be more precise, :1337 forwards to device:22
<timposey> Hello all, I have a new install 13.10 system, giving video problems so I pulled the pci video card an using the one on the main board.  I get video fine but keyboard does not work or have power, the mouse lights up but it is like the drivers for these are not installing
<timposey> Before I had the problem with video and pulled the card everything was working fine.
<teryio> hii
<kostkon> teryio, hi
<GTB3NW> anyone aware how to disable file transfers in skype on linux?
<GTB3NW> just managed to send a private key over skype trying to copy and paste text :)
<GTB3NW> thanks microsoft!
#ubuntu 2013-12-24
<GTB3NW> It's possible in windows through local GP's
<GTB3NW> can't find an admin guide for the linux client
<uBUXUBu> omg
<uBUXUBu> what kind of private key
<Bray90820> A while back someone sent me a ling to slowing down the accelration on my magic mouse
<Bray90820> does anyone know what that link might be
<lickalott> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: Microsoft doesn't exactly want to let you control it.
<GTB3NW> they do on windows apparently
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: There's nothing to stop you from cutting-and-pasting the key here.
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: Not exactly Microsoft's fault.
<GTB3NW> looks like they don't have any options to disable features in anything but windows -.-
<GTB3NW> jhutchins, not plain text
<GTB3NW> actual file
<GTB3NW> it sent the whole damn file, luckily it wasn't important
<GTB3NW> I didn't even have to hit enter
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: I think you can delete the part between "options" and "windows".
<refefer> hi there, I'm having trouble with bluetooth tethering to my phone since a recent update
<refefer> here is the log I now get when I try to connect: http://pastebin.com/MAXqNP75
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: Yeah, drag and drop is such a great feature.
<refefer> any ideas?
<GTB3NW> -.-
<GTB3NW> fuck ms for ruining a great app
<jhutchins> GTB3NW: I had a client who kept loosing all his files when he got a trackpad, he'd drag them to random folders by mistake.
<GTB3NW> lmao
<IdleOne> GTB3NW: No swearing please
<GTB3NW> well I was copy text from irc
<GTB3NW> okay
<GTB3NW> and hit ctrl v
<lickalott> !language | GTB3NW
<ubottu> GTB3NW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GTB3NW> didn't even have chance to check it was correct
<GTB3NW> it just sent it straight up -.-
<Bray90820> lickalott: that was not it
<lickalott> only reason I know that command is because it's been used on me like 30 times....  :P
<GTB3NW> and the linux client cannot cancel downloads :)
<lickalott> I just did a simple google search and threw the first one at you Bray90820.
<Bray90820> Tgat's alright you tried
<fionnan> Just upgraded through a prompt from 10.04 to 12.04.3 and now ethernet doesn't work although it did on 10.04, any ideas?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: if you remember the day that occured you could track it down on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ..
<dekiss> how can I see line numbers where strig was found in files if I use grep?
<g0bl1n> dekiss, have you tried ack-grep ?
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> glitsj16: thanks
<necrogami> KI7MT, Got it working and my home/away scripts built :D
<dekiss> g0bl1n whats that
<g0bl1n> dekiss, grep mode in awesome
<g0bl1n> dekiss, try apt-get install ack-grep
<g0bl1n> easier than grep
<g0bl1n> its in the repos
<dekiss> i use -n but not working -_-
<dekiss> ahh
<dekiss> g0bl1n already preinstalled in ubinti 11?
<g0bl1n> yes
<dekiss> pls how can I find line numbers with it?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: i do have an odd memory of you asking here about mouse sensitivity and a script running at login or something, but alas no clue when that was ..
<g0bl1n> pre ? don't think so... can't remember. But a simple apt-get install will do :)
<g0bl1n> dekiss, just ack-grep string
<pieces029> Hello everyone.  I own my own domain and would like to setup a server to be able to have my own domain email address, for example pieces@example.com, and would just like these emails to be forwarded to my gmail account.  I have been researching how to do this with exim4, but was wondering if there was a really good tutorial for this out there already?
<Bray90820> glitsj16: oh well
<GTB3NW> pieces029, would you like google to handle your emails totally?
<dekiss> i got it working I misplaced it g0bl1n :) thanks buddy!
<GTB3NW> as in you can login to your @example domain on google..
<g0bl1n> :)
<pieces029> GTB3NW, oh no.  I would login to my gmail but see emails sent to other addresses.
<g0bl1n> dekiss, doing "ack-grep string" will show line numbers, with color :)
<g0bl1n> per file
<GTB3NW> okay so it's not strictly a relay
<g0bl1n> with the highlited string
<g0bl1n> its grep in awesome mode :)
<GTB3NW> pieces029, I don't know how to do what you want, but if you change your mind, check out google apps for business
<Bray90820> What channel is this in the logs
<pieces029> GTB3NW, Yeah I don't want to pay google money.
<glitsj16> Bray90820: #ubuntu, way down in the log directory
<GTB3NW> are you non-profit?
<pieces029> GTB3NW, I guess.  It's not for a non-profit oganization or anything
<Bray90820> Ahh i foubd it
<Bray90820> Thanks
<GTB3NW> ahh, you must be a registered organisation if you want to use it for free
<GTB3NW> sorry
<GTB3NW> https://support.google.com/nonprofits/answer/3215869
<GTB3NW> check it anyway
<mmazing_> heyo, i seem to have borked my system in some way, and can't figure out what's going wrong exactly
<mmazing_> i removed a bunch of old kernel packages that were taking up a ton of space
<harushimo> I'm trying to setup an kvm on ubuntu
<harushimo> I installed qemu and virt-manager
<mmazing_> computer was working for quite a while after that, but when i finally rebooted it won't finish booting (although it does load the kernel)
<harushimo> I used virt-manager but I get an error
<bekks> mmazing_: Maybe you removed the current kernel?
<mmazing_> bekks: it does load the current kernel, i can see syslogs and whatnot
<Roy_Easel> I have recently installed Lubuntu 13.10 x64, but cannot get any sound output through HDMI, using Radeon HD 4250 graphics.  I searched the web for this and tried using the 'radeon.audio=1' kernel parameter, but with no effect.  Any suggestions?
<mmazing_> i can chroot to that drive as wel
<mmazing_> well*
<mmazing_> Roy_Easel, there's a program i installed that fixed that for me, one sec ill see if i can figure out what it is
<banderaz> need help with ubuntu 10.4 live cd anyone?
<mmazing_> hmmm, i think i figured out my kernel issue
<bekks> !ask | banderaz
<ubottu> banderaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Beldar> banderaz, The desktop is end of life, what is you goal here?
<bekks> mmazing_: Whats was/is it?
<mmazing_> last line in boot.log is "Starting VirtualBox kernel modules"
<Oli> banderaz: Throw it out the window. It's ancient and unsupported and dangerously behind on security updates.
<mmazing_> i bet virtualbox needed an older kernel
<mmazing_> i'll try and remove virtualbox and see if that helps
<bekks> mmazing_: then chroot and update the vbox modules.
<mmazing_> i don't use it anyway, i've been using kvm and qemu, so just gonna remove it i think
<mmazing_> Roy_Easel: search for PulseAudio Volume Control and install that
<mmazing_> Roy_Easel: you can select processes that are running that are outputting sound, and change what they are outputting to
<mmazing_> so when you play a video, vlc (or whatever you use) will be on the list and you can change it to hdmi
<mmazing_> weird ... chroot isn't working with apt
<mmazing_> Can't open /dev/null: Permission denied
<gordonjcp> mmazing_: interesting
<banderaz> ok. i running ubuntu LTS 10.4 as live cd since the hdd is busted on my laptop. need to connect the huawei E1552 usb modem, tried the following link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502797 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481930) . will it work running live or only if installed??
<gordonjcp> banderaz: 10.04 is not supported
<john_rambo> I have a VM running 12.04. I have installed dquid-deb-proxy-client on it and squid-deb-proxy on the host ............I want the VM to receive updates only from the host .....How to do this ?
<KI7MT> banderaz: pop 10.04 server CD in and you get support until APR-2015 .. just install one of the desktops and yuor good to go
<kostkon> KI7MT, the desktop packages are not getting any updates though
<Birdman3131> I need some help installing ubuntu. Was going to install using wubi but it is asking if I want to uninstall. When I click yes it gives me an error of https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36703262/wubi.png The log can be found at https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36703262/wubi-11.10-rev245.log  Now I do have a partition with ubuntu on it that is abandoned due to no boot loader pointing at it. I also have no flash drive or cd drive at the moment so
<Birdman3131> unless I can use the windows 7 bootloader to point at my ubuntu partition or get wubi going I am out of luck.
<banderaz> ok. i running ubuntu LTS 10.4 as live cd since the hdd is busted on my laptop. need to connect the huawei E1552 usb modem, tried the following link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502797 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481930) . will it work running live or only if installed??
<KI7MT> kostkon: ok, world not gonna spin backwards cuz he doen't get desktop update, but the statement that 10.04 is not supported, in not entirely accurate, 10.04 desktop is EOL, not the server.
<mdpatrick> Hi -- I can't reach my node server on my ubuntu machine from my local network, but it works fine if I view the page on port 8000 on the ubuntu machine
<kostkon> KI7MT, yes, but support has ended for a good percentage of the 10.04  packages
<mdpatrick> I can't figure out if its iptables, or ufw, or what's going on
<bitbyte> hey guys any of you guys know how to kill zombie processes
<bekks> bitbyte: There is no way to kill them, thats why they are kalled zombies.
<bekks> bitbyte: Rebooting is the only way.
<bekks> *called
<banderaz> KI7MT. i can not install ubuntu on my laptop (busted hdd)
<KI7MT> kostkon: ok, and ?
<ukn33> Anyone here good at compiling? I'm having trouble with WabbitEmu and am not experienced enough to know what's wrong
<ukn33> https://code.google.com/p/wxwabbitemu/
<ItsMeLenny> is there somewhere i can explore the ubuntu .so's
<bitbyte> thats fine was just wondering if there is a way to kill the parent which got stuck but I'm working remotely right now so will wait tomorrow for a reboot
<bitbyte> thanks bekks
<goncalo_> anyone experiencing untrusted packages during the upgrade or install when using ubuntu's gb mirror? could the server have been hacked?
<bekks> bitbyte: The parent got killed already, thats why it is a zombie.
<KI7MT> banderaz: that is probably somehtign you want to get fixed, as runnign LiveCD's gets to be a pain after a while.
<kostkon> KI7MT, nothing, i am not sure why we are arguing about that to begin with
<bitbyte> beaks ill have to give the ubuntu page on it another read and get to grips with it a bit more
<bitbyte> bekks *
<bekks> bitbyte: the process is still running while its parent isnt anymore.
<bitbyte> beaks i'm also trying to trim my sshd config to the bare minimum needed know any decent guides ?
<bitbyte> bekks *
<bitbyte> argh why am i putting an "a" in haha
<Birdman3131> I need some help installing ubuntu. Was going to install using wubi but it is asking if I want to uninstall. When I click yes it gives me an error of https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36703262/wubi.png The log can be found at https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36703262/wubi-11.10-rev245.log Now I do have a partition with ubuntu on it that is abandoned due to no boot loader pointing at it. I also have no flash drive or cd drive at the moment so unless
<Birdman3131>  I can use the windows 7 bootloader to point at my ubuntu partition or get wubi going I am out of luck.
<bitbyte> I've got my config down to this trimming the comments http://pastebin.com/ayWUmKnr and wanna see if i can get rid of some more all i'm wanting is RSA and password auth and going to just be using terminal on my mac to connect
<Beldar> Birdman3131, You can use grub to boot both if you install correctly.
<gordonjcp> Birdman3131: don't use wubi, it is no longer supported
<Birdman3131> Beldar: I don't have any flash drives or a working dvd drive though to fix grub
<KI7MT> bitbyte: bare minimum and secure dont always see eye to eye .. and it's more often than not, personal preference, that said, here's a few ideas from the Nix boys: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html
<gordonjcp> Birdman3131: 24-hour tesco, 4GB drive for about £2.50
<gordonjcp> seriously
<bitbyte> thanks man much appreciated :)
<gordonjcp> there's no excuse... ;-)
<ukn33> Can anyone here help me compile WabbitEMU?
<ukn33> 192.241.205.5
<ukn33> ignore that
<bitbyte> KI7MT I've actually got the ssh_config down to http://pastebin.com/cZNLGFFp just need to trim the sshd_config more
<FloodBot1> ukn33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ukn33> wrong
<Birdman3131> gordonjcp: Im without a car and not walking 1.5 hours in sub freezing weather just to go buy a flash drive. I don't mind being told that it is the only way but don't try telling me to go get one if I don't have one.
<morten77> the volume control in bottom right corner (in ubuntu10.04) is that pulseaudios tool or? how can I find out what program actually that shows it?
<ukn33> Can someone help me get a compilation of wabbitemu(https://code.google.com/p/wxwabbitemu/) working?
<KI7MT> bitbyte: I suppose, without know the reason why it needs to be trimmed to x,y,z .. we'd be gussing, what's the goal of trimming it down ?
<Beldar> Birdman3131, When you power on the computer do you get a boot menu or does it go straight to windows
<morten77> (uhh.. or maybe it is in top right pannel to begin with)
<Birdman3131> Beldar: I can get to the windows 7 boot loader but grub is no longer accessable.
<bitbyte> KI7MT I'm working on the theory that If I don't need the functionality of most of the options the no reason to have them defined. Less open doors the more secure ?
<Birdman3131> I might be able to find a 1gb flash drive. I did use to have one.
<morten77> I have a small problem with the volume control in the bottom right corner... if you click at the lower end of the drag thing in the sliders to drag change volume instead it jumps away to larger volume.
<Beldar> Birdman3131, Get to, is this a uefi computer?
<Sazpaimon__> trying to boot an ubuntu live usb on my macbookpro. I'm getting weird colors, almost as if the screen was physically damaged
<Birdman3131> Beldar: No. its still one bios.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Sazpaimon__
<ubottu> Sazpaimon__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sazpaimon__> it's a retina display, for the record
<Birdman3131> on not one
<KI7MT> bitbyte: well .. most srv admins would probably say tha'ts a tad off the mark, the options provide specific functionality that you either need or want, and each should be reviewed for it's own merits.
<Sazpaimon__> oh right, i havent tired nomodeset yet
<Beldar> Birdman3131, So you have a ubuntu install in a ext type partition, not a wubi file in a partition, easybcd will boot a install in a ext partition.
<bitbyte> KI7MT agreed, Need to really go through the man page. Will be working a lot more in the morning on it when I'm not working remotely
<gordonjcp> Birdman3131: got an SD card and external reader?
<KI7MT> bitbyte: If you dont want it, or dont think you need a particular funtion, disable it, but at least read up on the potential security impacts of doing so before hand.
<kostkon> morten77, probably it's time to upgrade to 12.04
<bitbyte> KI7MT thanks for the advice :)
<morten77> I don't like the way ubuntu have changed really
<KI7MT> bitbyte: following the best practices from a security stadpoint is probably a pretty good guuide, as you can avoid soem common pitfalls.
<kostkon> morten77, you can upgrade to 12.04 and then install the gnome-fallback session
<morten77> maybe I try debian directly later intead with lxde or mate
<Birdman3131> Beldar: Ill try that. I do have easy bcd installed. (My set up is windows 7 and a ubuntu partition. I could not get to the partition so I was going to try wubi but it errored out.)
<morten77> something I really would love is if ubuntu had a 10 years LTS version though.
<bitbyte> KI7MT yeh i'll be giving it a good look over tomorrow, I did have it working fine but I had an issue and had to reinstall and ran into the bug where 13.10 ubuntu won't recognize USB input to reinstall so had to install 12.04 LTS then do do-release-upgrade -d and accidentally jumped to 14.04 :/ so dealing with setting everything back up.
<Beldar> Birdman3131, windows wont read an extension type partition without drivers and not really a normal way to do it, try easybcd.
<Birdman3131> morten77: Then it would have all the issues that XP has. People hanging on to it too many years later
<bitbyte> the physical server doesn't have PS2 support so couldn't seem to get 13.10 installing :'(
<morten77> I really don't want to upgrade os every 3 years. and I certainly won't get a win8 for my windows needs just because ms eol's winXP in 2014
<kostkon> morten77, all lts versions after 10.04 are for 5 years
<morten77> ah, ok that nice
<Birdman3131> Beldar: I was not trying to read off it just to get some form of linux working. And a VM does not work because the program I want to use need actual hardware access not fake access.
<ikeboy> I'm trying to run isomaster and I get this error when I select an iso "Failed to read directory tree: 'No posix extentions found' can anyone help me?
<kostkon> !info isomaster
<ubottu> isomaster (source: isomaster): Graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 208 kB, installed size 1146 kB
<Beldar> Birdman3131, I have seen claims that adding the ubuntu to the bcd menu does work, never tried it nor know how but there is a user on the ##windows channel now, I have seen recommend this
<Birdman3131> Ill try it.
<ikeboy> Birdman3131, I use ubuntu with EasyBCD and Windows 7
<Sazpaimon__> Beldar, nomodeset gives me a black screen after plymouth
<Beldar> Sazpaimon__, I have never booted on an apple, so my stock response here is have you checked the md5sum?
<Beldar> you can do a text boot I believe from a live environment and see if it's failing/errors
<Beldar> I surprised plymouth shows in nomodeset
<Beldar> I'm*
<Beldar> afk
<Sazpaimon__> Beldar, I can access the console with ctrl+alt+f1
<Sazpaimon__> but i only have wifi available so I cant do much here
<ikeboy> Does anyone know about the error I got?
<Beldar> Sazpaimon__, console as in tty?
<jbastias> who
<Beldar> Sazpaimon__, I assume you have seen this but just passing on if not. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<birdman313131> Beldar: It worked. Thanks for the help. Now to update this thing from  2010.
<Beldar> birdman313131, 2010, what release is that?
<birdman313131> Beldar: 10.04 LTS lucid lynx. I know it was 2010 from one of the pages that showed up when firefox restored session.
<Beldar> birdman313131, Cool, the repos or closed for 2010, however you can do a eol upgrade to 12.04 if you like.
<Beldar> closed for 10.04
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | Birdman3131
<ubottu> Birdman3131: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<neyder_> hi tehre
<kostkon> neyder_, hi
<Beldar> birdman313131, You can also put grub in the mbr, from the desktop, if you want a grub boot if this is a msdos partition table and install, I'm not sure it is from your description though.
<neyder_> ok, i have to go out, have a nice night
<Bray90820> Is it possible to run a bash script upon connecting a Bluetooth device
<KI7MT> Bray90820: just for info what are you trying to accomplish with the script?
<Bray90820> well a while ago i was trying to get a bash script to run on start up for my mouse but i realized that it wasn't working because my mouse wasn't connected
<Bray90820> so i want it to wait until i connect my mouse to run
<Bray90820> I am just trying to slow down the acceleration of my mouse further then what the system setting have
<morten77> ah... I found out what with top that the volume control is called "indicator-sound" lets see if I can make it stop jump now :-)
<KI7MT> Bray90820: you could look into using a combination of Bluz and Dbus for detection then run a subprocess .. but would take some indepth knowledge of scripting and protocols for both.
<Bray90820> KI7MT: which I don't really have
<KI7MT> Bray90820: but the answer to your original question, is yes, it can be done, it's just not a point and click solution.
<Bray90820> Now if i could get my bluetooth mouse to be detected on startup then the script should work
<Bray90820> i end up needed to click before it is detected
<jturek> is there a way to run ubuntu inside osx without having to re-partition?   Kinda like WUBI ?
<mr_oinkers> anybody run vdr through ubuntu?
<jturek> mr_oinkers: http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/UBUNTU/Installation
<Bray90820> KI7MT: is there a way to get the mouse to detect so i don't need to click
<ikeboy> I'm trying to run isomaster and I get this error when I select an iso "Failed to read directory tree: 'No posix extentions found' can anyone help me?
<banderaz> got dc
<Cooper_>  Would this be the appropriate place to ask help with squid proxy ?
<KI7MT> Bray90820: Bray90820 was in another channel, I do very little work with Bluez and BT devices ... maybe others can assist in your setup.
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> Anyone else know how to make my bluetooth mouse not need to click when i boot up
<Cooper_> Anyone help me with squid ?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, the part on 'Connect Devices at Startup' yet? zero experience with bluetooth myself, but it looks relevant if i understand what you're trying to achieve
<Cooper_> My Ubuntu has squid3.  The time in Ubunt is correct, but squid3 time is off.  Where in the squid.conf file can I fix time ?  Anyone ?
<Vivekananda> I have ssh permissions on a remote machine and can ssh into it. but when I try to run git pull remote I get this error: SSL certificate problem, verify that the CA cert is OK. Details:  . what does it mean ?
<KI7MT> Cooper_: the .conf file should be in /etc/squid/squid.conf: info: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html#squid-configuration
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu-gnome
<lauratika> hi every one... is there a way to have a wireless conection only for my home and wont show up for oothers outside my home?
<harushimo> when is the ubuntu phone officially coming out
<harushimo> can you install android apps on the ubuntu phone?
<Cooper_> KI7MT I'll look in the config file again.  I just did not see anywhere in there where to fix the time or time zone.  Thx
<Beldar> lauratika, generally a router allows you to turn down the signal, but in or outside is well at best a guess.
<banderaz> if i run on live cd "sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf" or "sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/50-huawei-e1552.rules" will it work?
<lauratika> what i mean if is possible to create a vpn only for wireless devices connected at home
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu-gnome is <reply> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage .
<glitsj16> harushimo: you might try #ubuntu-touch for those questions
<KI7MT> Cooper_: lookign at the docs, layout is somehting like: acl name time [day-list] [start_hour:minute-end_hour:minute]
<harushimo> thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome is <reply> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome .
<Bray90820> glitsj16: that does not work
<Bray90820> The link you sent me does not work for me
<shreezbot_> What command can I use to see disk performance on my Ubuntu machine?
<Bray90820> My problem is it sees it and is paired and everything but won't work until i clock the mouse
<glitsj16> Bray90820: too bad, let's hope someone knowledgeable on bluetooth chimes in
<Bray90820> Yea
<Mike9863> I killed pulseaudio but now I'm having trouble getting it to start again. When I run pulseaudio -D it gives me an error saying the Daemon startup failed. Can anyone help me start it again?
<_Pete_> Mike9863: did you use sudo to do that?
<Mike9863> _Pete_: I don't think so
<goaw> hello, I'm actually attempting to update my system & message is suggesting "Waiting for data... (interrupt to abort). Does anybody have any suggestions to fix the problem?
<_Pete_> Mike9863: what was the actual command you tried?
<Mike9863> _Pete_: I used killall pulseaudio
<SonikkuAmerica> It's BLOWNCO
<banderaz> if i run on live cd "sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf" or "sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/50-huawei-e1552.rules" will it work?
<CptBley> Hi
 * BLOWNCO is here
<_Pete_> Mike9863: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<_Pete_> it wont work as normal user
<Mike9863> _Pete_: [info] PulseAudio not started: Configured for per-user sessions.
<zykotick9> !gksuo | banderaz don't use sudo with gui apps - it's important
<zykotick9> !gksudo | banderaz
<ubottu> banderaz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<CptBley> I selected Ubuntu from the OS selection menu and it loaded with a black screen for a bit. It now displays 'GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.10' then a new line and 'Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first woed, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.' Then a new line; ;grub>_
<CptBley> What do I do
<CptBley> How can I fix this
<CptBley> word*
<CptBley> this is driving me insane
<Bray90820> Anyone here good with Bluetooth
<zykotick9> CptBley: easiest solution, it probably to try reinstalling grub... good luck.
<zykotick9> s/it/is/
<CptBley> Hiw
<CptBley> How?
<lauratika> i have a router and now i have 3 devices at home will be using wirless internet is there a way to use ubuntu as a access point ONLY for my home devices?
<CptBley> how can I reinstall GRUB
<zykotick9> CptBley: i'll leave that for someone else to answer...  good luck.
<CptBley> I don't have a 'Live CD
<Beldar> CptBley, You can chroot from a live cd, or get suprgrub to boot to the desktop and do it from there, or manually boot grub.
<zykotick9> !grub | CptBley
<ubottu> CptBley: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> or maybe bootrepair will fix it from the above bot meaasage
<glitsj16> Mike9863: anything more usefull reported in ~/.xsession-errors when you try to restart pulseaudio? and fyi, the per-user session configuration is the default these days
<Beldar> message*
<banderaz> any other ubuntu channel that can help me
<KI7MT> CptBley: ot look into: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zykotick9> KI7MT: thanks, that's the part i'm not familiar with ;)
<Mike9863> glitsj16: There don't seem to be any changes made to that file when I run the various startup commands
<CptBley> Can I use a DVD RW for a live CD
<zykotick9> CptBley: yes
<CptBley> k ty
<glitsj16> Mike9863: you could try to give pulseaudio a fresh profile to test, temporarily mv ~/.pulse to somewhere else
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<vocx> banderaz, here is the place to ask, but you can also try the ubuntuforums.org, much information there.
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, Why do you keep kicking the bot?
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: I was adding factoids. Sorry if it's bothering you.
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, some read confusing to a new user I think.
<KI7MT> SonikkuAmerica: while your adding, add one for BootRepair .. seems to be loads of that needed these days.
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought there was one...
<KI7MT> Mybe is .. not sure.
<KI7MT> There is one for Grub .. but dont know about BootRepair specifically.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh nope, there isn't. You can submit the change yourself, just type !boot-repair is <reply> <text>
<SonikkuAmerica> KI7MT: The ops will need to approve of it, however. And they've been known to care lesss
<KI7MT> I'll let you all submit them, just think that would be a good one.
<Beldar> there is a bootinfo and bootinfoscript I see no bootrepair in it, used to be one.
<SonikkuAmerica> KI7MT: Probably the reason we don't have a factoid for Boot-Repair is that it's a PPA.
<john_rambo> I have apt-caher-ng  running on the host. I have configured the client (VM) but it is still downloading pacakages from the internet .....is this normal ? Then whats the use of apt-cacher-ng ?
<KI7MT> SonikkuAmerica: possibly .. but it's said to be "included soon" whenever that is.
<zykotick9> john_rambo: did you update /etc/apt/apt.conf in your VM client?
<john_rambo> zykotick9, I searched for /etc/apt/apt.conf
<john_rambo> but ther no such file
<john_rambo> there
<zykotick9> john_rambo: it's not there by default, you need to create it
<zykotick9> john_rambo: then add the line = Acquire::http::Proxy "http://IPADDRESS:3142/";
<jester> how do you find the ssid of the wireless network you want to connect to?
<Bray90820> Is there any way to emulate a mouse click in the terminal
<john_rambo> zykotick9, Doing that ......just have alook at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/116575/where-are-apt-get-files-stored  .............I did whats written in the first answer.........should I undo that first ?
<zykotick9> john_rambo: 2 ways to skin a cat - i've never used the method suggested there - but i don't think you should use both!  use that method if you're more comfortable with it!
<shreezbot_> Is there a faster way than the mv command to move a bunch of data from one disk to another????
<john_rambo> zykotick9, That didnt work so I am deleting that file .......
<KI7MT> john_rambo: shreezbot_ create a tar.gz or archive and move one file, then extract it.
<KI7MT> john_rambo was on previous by mistake, sri.
<zykotick9> john_rambo: should have asked you before, are you sure it isn't working?  on the apt-cacher-ng server, where files showing up in /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/?  the first time things are downloaded, they do need to come to from the internet...  ps. i set my local apt-cacher-ng server to point to the cache as well... they aren't pulled from the ususal /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<jester> does any one know how you can find the ssid of the wireless network you want to connect to?
<jester> does any one know how you can find the ssid of the wireless network you want to connect to?*
<john_rambo> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6626855/  ..........My host is upto date ..
<john_rambo> I mean it was upto date before installing apt-cacher-ng
<zykotick9> john_rambo: cd into uburep are there files?
<john_rambo> zykotick9, dists  pool
<zykotick9> john_rambo: i was trying to explain above, just because the server is up-to-date doesn't mean clients will get those files!  the server would need to be using the cache as well!
<john_rambo> Okay .... configuring host ...
<zykotick9> john_rambo: i'd guess, it WAS working before, and my suggestion/change wasn't necessary
<zykotick9> john_rambo: it should work either way though, but your original method - does have an advantage... of not creating apt.conf
<zykotick9> john_rambo: it is possible to import your current /var/cache/apt/archive files - but i've never tried...
<glitsj16> !info linssid | jester
<ubottu> jester: Package linssid does not exist in saucy
<jester> the bot is not making sense...
<jester> is ssid just the name of the connection?
<jester> the human readable name or something else?
<john_rambo> zykotick9, So just to be sure .........Its not necessary for the host to use apt-cacher-ng ? I am just confused with just this one atm
<glitsj16> jester: there's a package called linssid that shows what you want, i thought (mistakenly) that it was in the regular repos
<zykotick9> john_rambo: it's not necessary, but that means stuff it download WON'T be available to clients
<john_rambo> Thanks a lot
<glitsj16> jester: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zykotick9> john_rambo: if host (server) uses it as well, then things will only have to be downloaded once, no matter by which host/client
<glitsj16> jester: yes it's the human readable name
<Pwnna> yeah. X ram usage is definitely creeping upwards at a rate about 150MB per day
<Pwnna> not sure why.
<Pwnna> wast at about 150MB yesterday. Now iit is at ~300
<jester> glitsj16, using 13.04, ok cool
<ikeboy>  I'm trying to run isomaster and I get this error when I select an iso "Failed to read directory tree: 'No posix extentions found' can anyone help me please?
<ztane> ubuntu 1310, noticed that I cannot restore the skype main window if closed in unity
<ztane> I think it previously was possible by rightclicking tray icon but now gets the same menu (i am not sure though9
<ztane> any ideas?
<ztane> hmm
<ztane> strange, http://askubuntu.com/questions/245271/how-do-i-open-skypes-contact-list-when-a-chat-window-is-open this says there should be activatelink at top
<ztane> *item at the top of the menu, however I cant see it,4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<Beldar> ikeboy, Technically 3rd party apps are not supported here.
<ztane> I am running 2 instances of skype (2 accounts, different dbpath), anyone know if that might mess up with skype+unity
<Beldar> ikeboy, I was wrong I actually see it in the repos my bad.
<ParkerR> Is the original Nexus 7 Ubuntu image available anywhere? I am wanting to try out the image that was pretty much just normal Ubuntu (looked like full desktop) but had touch input and touch friendly software keyboard. It was available here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ (From this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation )
<ParkerR> I'm not wanting the new Ubuntu Touch based images
<Beldar> ParkerR, #ubuntu-touch
<somsip> ParkerR: go to the touch homepage and its linked from there
<Beldar> ParkerR, None run all that well on a nexus 7 though, long battery time however.
<ParkerR> I undertsnd it isnt that great performance wise. I just remembered trying the initial image that was available but am failing to find it now
<aaas> any idea what would cause a mount point where 'mount' reads 'rw' to change to 'ro' as soon as I try and delete something in that mount point?
<somsip> aaas: what is being mounted?
<aaas> somsip in this particular case it's a 'mx linux' install on a linux mini pc  ...im mounting the /root directory (/dev/data)
<ztane> aaas: bc it is mounted with errors=remount-ro
<ztane> aaas: dmesg is your friend
<ztane> and fsck..
<aaas> ztane thanks
<Viking667> meh. I'm having issues with suspend or hibernate on this system. Every time the system tries to suspend, it gets hung up and freezes. Screen goes blank, and I have to powercycle.
<ParkerR> Aha http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/?C=S;O=A
<ParkerR> Here to hoping
<dekiss> I added file with git add file how can I undo this/
<Viking667> dekiss: check at #git
<goaw> wilee-nilee, a "partial upgrade"?
<somsip> dekiss: scroll back - it'll tell you how in response to the git add command
<goaw> wilee-nilee, I would guess it's a kinda partial upgrade. It stopped at the message "Waiting for data (interrupt to abort...)"
<dekiss> somsip cant find :S
<somsip> dekiss: (use "git rm --cached <file>..." to unstage)
<sooqua> test
<cfhowlett> sooqua, pass
<SchrodingersScat> sooqua: test received
<zykotick9> goaw: 1) a "partial upgrade" is something very specific, and it will say "partial upgrade" when it happens = NEVER do a "partial upgrade" it translates to, your system will be broken somehow and 2) willee-nilee doesn't appear to be in the channel right now
<robotdevil> running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common 91%      frozen
<robotdevil> let it sit for twenty mins
 * sooqua 
<vktrsalles> I'm getting an error if I try to authenticate in a graphic prompt. Terminal auth works just fine. Output for id $HOME is "no such user". /etc/passwd seems fine.
<vktrsalles> anything that might help solve this ?
<CptBley> Hi I have here a USB boot disk made by unetbootin. I start my computer, an HP DX7200 Slim tower and use F9 (Boot Menu). I am then faced with a menu consisting of four things; CD-ROM, USB, Hard Drive, And some other mumbo jumbo thing. I then select USB and hit enter. A few seconds pass and it comes up with windows boot information (Start windows normally etc) What am I doing wrong, the disc is bootable
<Beldar> CptBley, THis a uefi computer?
<CptBley> A what?
<CptBley> Windows wiped out GRUB
<CptBley> Bootloader
<Beldar> CptBley, What is the windows release?
<CptBley> XP Proffesional
<Beldar> CptBley, Your install?
<CptBley> uuuuuuh
<CptBley> What
<Beldar> CptBley, Pretty simple questions
<CptBley> My install of what
<Beldar> think before just going what
<Beldar> what were we talking about last
<CptBley> WIndows
<CptBley> uhm
<Beldar> very good it the XP, your install
<Beldar> is*
<CptBley> where do I get that?
<Beldar> CptBley, Did you install XP in that computer yourself?
<CptBley> No
<CptBley> I bought it off someone
<rrawze> This has happened to me many tmes trying to boot a USB stick. Sometimes you have to create a USB boot stick via program called 'Unetbootin', and even then, sometimes it is flaky. I have seen where I have to create the USB atick 3 or 4 times to get it to work.
<Beldar> CptBley, I would check the sum of the iso if needed, and maybe try another usb loader, as far as I can tell it should boot to the live desktop.
<CptBley> Sum? Live Desktop?
<Beldar> !md5sum | CptBley
<ubottu> CptBley: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> CptBley, Is the ubuntu a live cd/usb ISO download?
<CptBley> Yeah I downloaded the ISO today and used unetbootin to put it on a USB
<Beldar> CptBley, check the sum, and maybe try another usb loader. If you used unetbootin to download the iso that not always works is all.
<CptBley> !Hi |CptBley
<CptBley> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CptBley> I didn't use unetbootin to download it
<Beldar> CptBley, cool check the sum to verify a good download using the link.
<CptBley> Im on a mac
<Beldar> CptBley, Cool beyond me to help you, good luck.
<prsteele> Does anyone know when ~/.Xkbmap should be loaded in, or otherwise know when calls to setxkbmap should be made?
<ItsMeLenny> how do i install different versions of the same program from a ppa?
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, check that the versions are not release related.
<KI7MT> /load/window new split
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, Are you familiar with ppa-purge?
<cfhowlett> !mac|CptBley,
<ubottu> CptBley,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<salmandjuli> Indonesian
<ItsMeLenny> Beldar, i want to keep the other versions
<ItsMeLenny> such as wine, i want to install 1.6 and 1.4
<saiarcot895> ItsMeLenny: if it's the same package name, you can't. If they have different package name, you might be able to
<Beldar> ItsMeLenny, I think you may getting in over your head, just a guess, and making sure you understand ppa-purge
<saiarcot895> ItsMeLenny: for that, PlayOnLinux might help. I think it allows you to have different wine versions installed
<zykotick9> ItsMeLenny: check out playonlinux, it allows that.  normally you can't have multiple versions of the same program installed.
<ItsMeLenny> playonlinux didnt help
<ItsMeLenny> not in over my head
<Beldar> hehe of course not, the questions alone surely don't indicate this
<saiarcot895> ItsMeLenny: The "Manage Wine Versions" command didn't install the versions you want.
<ItsMeLenny> how do a set up a 2nd environment
<saiarcot895> ItsMeLenny: ? at the end
<rrawze> ItsMeLenny, just some thought on running stuff under wine. I have set my wine environment to server2003 instead of xp. It just runs better for some reason. I used to jump wine versions by re-installing it to get some programs to work, but setting the environment to server2003 stopped me from having to do this. All my programs i use for wine are now happy.
<ItsMeLenny> rrawze, i'll try
<ItsMeLenny> rrawze, didnt work
<ItsMeLenny> something so bizarre is going on
<alex_fun> hey folks is 13.10 good?
<alex_fun> or 13.04 is better?
<SchrodingersScat> alex_fun: I don't think support for 13.04 is much longer for this world
<Beldar> alex_fun, Better is a subjective per person opinion
<alex_fun> so 13.10 is more supported?
<Beldar> equal support for all releases here still supported
<alex_fun> cool
<rrawze> alex_fun, I had much trouble with 13.1 vs 13.04 using the LXDE desktop environment, but I found out it was the login manager messing up things. I switched to LXDM and all is fantastic in 13.1 for me
<SchrodingersScat> alex_fun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_14.04_Trusty_Tahr#Version_timeline
<alex_fun> :)
<shreezbot_> Ok, so I have a TON of memory on my homeserver because I started out running Windows 2012, which happily ate all 24GB that I gave it.  Now that I've seen the light and switched to Ubuntu (never looking back), what in the hell am I supposed to do with all of this memory?
<shreezbot_> I can't get this thing to use more than 2GB and I'm doing EVERYTHING on it!
<SchrodingersScat> shreezbot_: tmpfs?
<SchrodingersScat> shreezbot_: many a virtual machine?
<shreezbot_> SchrodingersScat, I thought of tmpfs, but my main OS drive is an SSD, so I don't really know if that's nessesary...
<shreezbot_> Oh, that's another thing...  256GB SSD and I'm using 5GB of it...  #firstworldproblems indeed...
<rrawze> SchrodingersScat, I have a PE2900 here with 32gb ram. Whenever it would sit for yo=hours, the memory/cahce manager would slowly eat the ram up with HDD cache, then whenever you would try to start a program, ity would make the computer seem crawling slow because it was trying to dump the ram back all the time. I eventually had to rewrite the cache manager to stop it.
<SchrodingersScat> shreezbot_: ^ there you go, rewrite your cache manager.
<shreezbot_> SchrodingersScat, lol, I'm not that smart yet...  I'm a Linux baby...  :)
<SchrodingersScat> shreezbot_: minecraft eats ram, right?
<shreezbot_> SchrodingersScat, I've heard that it does
<rrawze> it will eat whatever amount of ram you allow for in the JVM environment. my minecraft server is currently using 2GB ram
<rrawze> it takes about 300k blocks of tnt going off at once to bog it down to any significant degree'
<sdouble_> any ideas why I can't hear any sound unless I'm using root/sudo?  user groups: adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare pulse-access
<siberiannerd> is bumblebee ppa broken for 13.04?
<sf_> oi
<vocx> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sf_> s
<sf_> s
<sf_> ss
<sf_> sss
<vocx> sdouble_, In the helps there it says that some wrong permissions would cause this.
<FloodBot1> sf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> siberiannerd: if you mean no packages or broken pakages, you can check the ppa yourself
<sdouble_> forgot to mention, I'm running minimal ubuntu with i3, so I don't have all of unity's applets
<siberiannerd> xangua, i'm checking it myself and when adding it i face dependency problem
<vocx> sdouble_, I didn't find that problem, but I read it there.
<xangua> siberiannerd: then you should probably contact the PPA maintainer
<sf_> how to create reader for android ?
<xangua> file a bug, etc.
<siberiannerd> xangua, before doing so i would like to double-check myself asking if someone can see the same
<banderaz> will Huawei E1552 usb modem work with Ubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<sf_> banderaz: now it work
<sooqua> guys guys how to hide my ip (in «user» field)?
<sf_> sooqua: use tor guys
<siberiannerd> sooqua, #freenode ask for one in there
<cfhowlett> sf_, #android
<siberiannerd> so anyone else experience dependency problem adding bumblebee ppa on 13.04?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|siberiannerd,
<ubottu> siberiannerd,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<banderaz> sf_. even by using it as live cd?
<siberiannerd> ubottu, i did, u're just a bot
<ubottu> siberiannerd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dk0r> Anyone had luck getting iwlwifi working proprly w/ intel 7260 card? Currently capped @ 2.5MBps.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<SchrodingersScat> good evening
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hello mate :p
<dharani1> hi
<siberiannerd> i experience dependency problem adding bumblebee ppa on 13.04, am i the only one?
<lotuspsychje> is it true one can execute sudo commands without the root password on ubuntu?
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, There is no root password, you know that.
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Beldar> admin user passwords are what you have
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: yes but i mean, is it possible to run sudo commands, even not having admin pass
<Beldar> I believe so not sure how though
<lotuspsychje> that does sound scary no?
<lotuspsychje> where does that leave ubuntu's security?
<Beldar> behind the password if it is so like always
<Beldar> I think you can acces the admin from a regular account with the admin password, not sure though.
<lotuspsychje> ive been told any users can execute sudo commands without admin pass too
<Beldar> been told, hmmmm
<Beldar> by whom and did they show how.
<lotuspsychje> by someone that helps alot here
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: You can't use sudo unless your user is a member of the "sudo" or "admin" group by default.
<Beldar> any OS can be cracked it sounds like more along those lines to be honest, I want proof.
<cfhowlett> I use su adminaccount from my daily account all the time rather than actually login to admin
<dharani_sahu> @lotuspsychje you should know either ROOT password or ADMIN password to execute commands
<lotuspsychje> dharani_sahu: thats just my point, this guy said its not nescesary to know admin pass
<Beldar> cfhowlett, I figured it was a su
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, pics or it didn't happen ...
<lotuspsychje> just automated sudo scripts would be enough?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: That person was wrongwrong.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: holdon lemme find my logs
<duoi> hi all. how do i find out my GPU firmware version?
<Jordan_U> duoi: What is your end goal?
<duoi> Jordan_U, finding out firmware version
<Jordan_U> duoi: That's not an end goal. Why do you want to know the firmware version?
<duoi> Jordan_U, for my own personal satisfcation
<lotuspsychje> seems like my scrollback doesnt go that far
<Jordan_U> duoi: Ok. Firmware is generally loaded by the driver when the hardware is initialized, so that would probably be the place to start looking.
<dharani_sahu> @lotuspsychje as Jordan_U said may be you need to be a user of Admin Group
<Jordan_U> !logs | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<lotuspsychje> dharani_sahu: so another users cant do nothing, without being member of that admin group?
<dharani_sahu> lotuspsyychje: yes
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: They can't run processes as root.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: fyi, to use the sudo command you need to be in the sudo group (historically, it was admin)
<scarrs> hello all... I have a friend that is wanting to install ubuntu. he has booted to the live cd however clicking the install icon does not work. I am an expereinced ubuntu user to help him but I forget this: what is the terminlal command to install ubuntu?
<dharani_sahu> @lotuspsychje:but if the admin grants the permission to execute commands which needs to be then its possible
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx guys
<Jordan_U> scarrs: There is no single command that installs Ubuntu. What happens when they try to press the install button?
<duoi> Jordan_U, or at least find out the BIOS version of the GPU?
<scarrs> Jordan_U, absolutey nothing
<banderaz> will Huawei E1552 usb modem work with Ubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? anybody
<Toyraztory> Hello
<cfhowlett> Toyraztory, greetings
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/22/%23ubuntu.txt 11H51
<Toyraztory> hi howlett
<zykotick9> scarrs: does "try ubuntu" do anything?  if so, once booted into live environment, try the install icon there.
<Jordan_U> duoi: GPU's don't have a BIOS.
<Toyraztory> I cant seem to download non linux steam games
<duoi> Jordan_U, what does GPU-Z report on Windows then? http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/gpu-z-save-bios.png
<Jordan_U> duoi: They have option ROMs that run in the BIOS.
<cfhowlett> Toyraztory, makes sense.  why would steam load osx/windows games on your linux box?
<duoi> Jordan_U, how can I get those details on Linux?
<scarrs> zykotick9, tyvm, however my bro seems to have navigated the cdrom boot menu and is installing NOW (woot)
<Jordan_U> duoi: I'm not familiar with that tool.
<Toyraztory> i have playonlinux
<Toyraztory> but i cant get it to download thru steam
<varun> how can i access ubuntu firewall
<scarrs> thanks for your help guys
<cfhowlett> Toyraztory, pretty sure playonlinux and steam aren't built to cooperate
<cfhowlett> !firewall|varun,
<ubottu> varun,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Toyraztory> ok ok
<varun> but it is all command line based
<varun> is there any gui based
<cfhowlett> varun, gufw
<varun> cfhowlett , roger that
<lotuspsychje> info firestarter
<lotuspsychje> !info firestarter
<ubottu> Package firestarter does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> !!!!
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache still shows it
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: are you running saucy?  or did you add a ppa?  "apt-cache policy firestarter" perhaps show you?
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: im still on 13.04, did not add ppa
<roots9> pwd
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: 500 http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe amd64 Packages
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: "!info firestarter raring" also doesn't seem to have it?  try the apt-cache policy and see where it's coming from.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: dunno...
<dk0r> Does anyone have the intel 7260 wireless nic working on 5 GHz?
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: ok shows on raring info
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: seems like they removed for saucy
<KI7MT> SET theme xchat
<KI7MT> Whoops :-)
<Gnea> is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas erroring out for anyone else?
<roots9> Hey, I have a problem with my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|roots9,
<ubottu> roots9,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<roots9> I am not root, I can't access lost+found, I can't get gestures on my laptops touch
<Gnea> roots9: what laptop do you have? which make & model?
<Gnea> roots9: also, why do you need access to lost+found?
<roots9> Gnea 1. i made my laptop out of pieces 2. that requires root info access and you are not root :)
<Gnea> roots9: Okay, well without knowing what sort of hardware you've got, there really isn't anything I can help you with directly regarding the gestures.  And yes, I know that I am not root.  I am Gnea. ;-)
<CptBley> How do I make a bootable ubuntu disc on my mac
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gnea> roots9: in all seriousness, though, you can just use sudo <command>  to gain root access to something
<CptBley> NO
<CptBley> On the mac for a WINDOWS
<cfhowlett> CptBley, mac for windows?  kinky
<Gnea> CptBley: so you've already read that URL?
<roots9> Gnea ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<cfhowlett> CptBley, perhaps if you explain ...
<roots9> need more info?
<Bray90820> Anyone here good with bluetooth
<Gnea> !bluetooth | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Bray90820> Gnea: i needed advanced help with my bluetooth mouse
<Gnea> Bray90820: then you'll need to describe your problem with more detail, please.
<Gnea> roots9: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82740/help-configuring-synaptics-touchpad  seems to have something that might be useful
<Bray90820> Every time i stat ubuntu I need to click to get it to activate and because of that my acceleration script doesn't activate
<Gnea> Bray90820: what acceleration script?
<CptBley> How can I make a ubuntu live USB on a mac
<CptBley> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Gnea> !pm | roots9
<ubottu> roots9: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> roots9: please visit the URL that I have provided.
<cfhowlett> CptBley, few mac users come here.  they do use the forums where there is a comprehensive "How to" addressing your question
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gnea> roots9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067590 also seems like a good source of troubleshooting information
<bee> hello
<cfhowlett> bee, greetings
<bee> i want to use office 210 in ubunto
<bazhang> !appdb | bee
<ubottu> bee: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cfhowlett> bee, maybe in wine but certainly with less than perfect results.  consider using libreoffice or openoffice
<bazhang> bee check the appdb then join #winehq
<sf_> bee: use wine sir
<roots9> I have to write code for gestures?
<Bray90820> Every time i stat ubuntu I need to click my bluetooth mouse to get it to activate and because of that my acceleration script doesn't activate  correctly
<KI7MT> clear
<roots9> why would you get a bluetooth mouse in the 1-st place if you want an acceleration script?
<Gnea> roots9: you have to use a special utility to figure out which gestures your device supports and then you'll need to write it into a config file for Xorg to use
<Bray90820> roots9: the script i am using slows it down beyond what the system settings have
<sdfsfs> I just burn a copy of ubuntu into my USB , after the install ubuntu screen, it went black with a white _ blinking, any ideas?
<KI7MT> Bray90820: Did you get it to connect on boot correctly now?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|sdfsfs,
<ubottu> sdfsfs,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sdfsfs> thanks
<Bray90820> KI7MT: no
<KI7MT> Bray90820: I did allot of looking around and did not really find anything that was a solid solution.
<Bray90820> KI7MT: ether i need to run the script after i click or i need to make it so i don't need to click
<muchdoge> Hey all, Running Xbuntu 13.10, trying to install libcurl14, and this is the error I get
<muchdoge> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates/main libcurl4-gnutls-dev amd64 7.32.0-1ubuntu1.1
<muchdoge>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<muchdoge> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-security/main libcurl4-gnutls-dev amd64 7.32.0-1ubuntu1.1
<KI7MT> Bray90820: I would thing the later is the best of the two, not having to run a script.
<FloodBot1> muchdoge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bray90820> KI7MT: i think you misunderstood me i ment that have it automatically run after i click
<roots9> is touchegg working on ubu 13.10?
<vocx> muchdoge, I only have libcurl4, is your libcurl14 a typo?
<mnsekh> how to start building applications for ubuntu or other debian based systems?
<muchdoge> vocx: yeah, sorry, I did mean libcurl4
<cfhowlett> !packaging|mnsekh,
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> mnsekh,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> mnsekh, for debian building see #debian
<KI7MT> I dont see a libcurl4 package, only the dev package libcurl5-gnutls-dev
<mnsekh> thanks for the resources ubottu , cfhowlett
<KI7MT> whoops libcurl4-gnutls-dev .. not 5
<muchdoge> KI7MT: so what do you think?
<KI7MT> muchdoge: I would install libcurl4-gnutlss-dev .. it required 3, but also provided libcurl4-dev
<KI7MT> muchdoge: Have a lok at: apt-cache show libcurl4-gnutls-dev  ..
<muchdoge> KI7MT, I typed that into my console, and it went insane.
<muchdoge> sorryI guess I should say im a complete lynux noob
<KI7MT> muchdoge: lol .. Well according to the package, it provided libcurl4-dev, and that looks to be the only way your going to get libcurl4 ..
<muchdoge> oh, should I have let that run?
<KI7MT> muchdoge: yes, in terminal type: apt-cache show libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<KI7MT> That will list the package details .. it won't install it though.
<muchdoge> KI7MT, How do I install it?
<KI7MT> muchdoge: sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<muchdoge> KI7MT. Same error. Should I copy and paste it somewhere so you can see?
<KI7MT> muchdoge: just curous, what program / application is requiring libcurl4 ?
<muchdoge> CGminer
<bazhang> muchdoge, install it from repos
<bazhang> !info cgminer | muchdoge
<ubottu> muchdoge: cgminer (source: cgminer): multi-threaded multi-pool GPU, FPGA and ASIC bitcoin miner. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-1 (saucy), package size 2384 kB, installed size 23395 kB
<KI7MT> muchdoge: if your not up to speed on using the terminal, myeb best to use the Synaptic Package Manager thru Dash.
<muchdoge> bazhang: Thanks! Just one question tho...What is Repos? sorry, day 2 on Lynux
<cfhowlett> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bazhang> software warehouse, basically muchdoge , where all the software for ubuntu comes from, for the most part
<bazhang> muchdoge, why not consider bfgminer though
<muchdoge> bazhang, Its scrypt mining.
<bazhang> muchdoge, lightcoin then
<bazhang> err lite
<muchdoge> DogeCoin :D
<muchdoge> most prophetable coin for BTC conversion right now.
<muchdoge> profitable.*
<bazhang> muchdoge, there's also a #cgminer channel here on freenode, for configuration help and such
<muchdoge> bazhang: HOLY CRAP THANK YOU!!!!
<boobs_> s
<boobs_> s
<muchdoge> No help over there. Seems like that chat is down.
<muchdoge> It keeps telling me it failed to fetch..
<MarkDavies> Hi
<KI7MT> Hello
<MarkDavies> How can I start vi (not vim) in Ubuntu?
<Bray90820> KI7MT: maybe i could just change the default value of the mouse
<Bray90820> KI7MT: xinput
<boobs_> whois Hexeon
<KI7MT> MarkDavies: this may be what your needding: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111019/how-to-make-vi-default
<MarkDavies> thank you, KI7MT
<KI7MT> Bray90820: Im really not sure what you need to do .. I've not used a BT mouse before.
<Bray90820> Well maybe someone else can chime in then
<Bray90820> What i want to do it make this my default
<Bray90820> xinput --set-prop "Aaron’s mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 3.5
<muchdoge> KI7MT: OK, Im not sure what to do now. Someone told me to install it from repositories, but from what I can tell, that would be an install CD. I dont have one, I installed via a USB.
<MarkDavies> Ok, let's assume that I've just started vim. How can I go to the insert mode nicely?
<KI7MT> muchdoge: If  your really new to Ubuntu and the Terminal itself, may be worth reading the relavent portions of the ubuntu-manaul, just for background so your not lots on all the instructions.
<lijing_nick> This is from lijing.
<KI7MT> !manual | muchdoge
<ubottu> muchdoge: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cem_> hi all
<KI7MT> !vim | MarkDavies
<muchdoge> thanks KI7MT, I agree
<ubottu> MarkDavies: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<cem_> is there n e systray options on gnome ubuntu 13.10?
<KI7MT> MarkDavies: Thought that would give you a doc reference .. I'll got find one for ya, VIM wise.
<MarkDavies> KI7MT: I have the general knowledge of vim. But I can't find how to go to the insert mode. I tried to do it with ESC :i after starting vi, but it doesn't work.
<KI7MT> MarkDavies: Quick Ref Guide: http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vimqrc.html
<cem_> i wanna add skype and evolution to system tray, i googled but every examples were for oldest ubuntu versions
<KI7MT> muchdoge: There's a section on APT and The Terminal (xterm), would probably be good to read through those.
<quizme> hi, i installed postfix, but when i tried to run it, I got the message that port 25 is already in use, but i don't have anything running on port 25 as far as i know.
<MarkDavies> KI7MT: do you use vim?
<KI7MT> MarkDavies: No.
<KI7MT> quizme: Did you elect to configure later, or do the config at install ?
<quizme> K17MT I configured it as an internet server
<quizme> K17MT i see something about Sendmail accepting connections
<KI7MT> quizme: have a look at: ... nmap localhost  ... and see what that tells you
<KI7MT> quizme: you may need to dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<quizme> K17MT http://pastebin.com/ZLCkeHd0
<KI7MT> quizme: hmm, that's looks right to me.
<Bray90820> Anyone good with xinput
<Bray90820> I need to change my mouse acceleration to 3.5
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: did you look at man xinput?
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: idk what that is
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: from terminal type: man xinput
<KI7MT> quizme: try pastebin the output of: telnet localhost 25
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332798/changing-mouse-acceleration-and-speed-xinput
<lotuspsychje> helmut_: hello, wb
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: could i just put my terninal command in there and save it?
<quizme> K17MT http://pastebin.com/nwyEf5bv
<Bray90820> prob not right?
<muchdoge> KI7MT. I read that. Im still having the same problem If I try to install it from the app center, it tells me to check my internet connection. If i install it from console, I get a 404 error. Im fully connected, as you can see, so what is the problem?
<imghost> Bray90820, inbuilt, usb or wireless mouse?
<KI7MT> quizme: that looks a bit odd, sendmail has p25, I belive, that should be postfix, have you tried restarting PF after install ?
<Bray90820> imghost: bluetooth mouse
<Bray90820> apple magic mouse
<quizme> k17MT postfix is not running due to the port conflict.
<KI7MT> muchdoge: have you done an update / upgrqade since you installed Ubuntu ?
<quizme> k17mt I guess i have to kill sendmail
<imghost> Bray90820, oh ok i do not have much knowledge of bluetooth mouse but try to install sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics , i think it will solve your problem
<muchdoge> It did one today when I logged on....Ill do it again boss....sorry, I know everyone is asking you everything. I really appreciate the help KI7MT
<KI7MT> quizme: sudo apt-get purge sendmail
<KI7MT> sudo apt-get install --reinstall postfix
<KI7MT> sudo /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<quizme> K17MT: Package 'sendmail' is not installed, so not removed
<KI7MT> muchdoge: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bray90820> imghost:from there could i add "--set-prop "Aaron’s mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 3.5" and it would work?
<imghost> Bray90820,  i think yes
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: another one here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285970/mouse-acceleration-13-04
<Bray90820> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: maybe you can edit settings from dconf-editor aswell?
<KI7MT> quizme: then either restart or dpkg-reconfigure postfix and restart it.
<muchdoge> KI7MT: How often does one need to run an update like this?
<Bray90820> Thanks
<quizme> K17MT how is it that Sendmail was running but never installed ?
<KI7MT> muchdoge: depends .. I do it before installing any SW
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: or maybe unity-tweak-tool
<KI7MT> quizme: I dont know, that's odd as well.
<quizme> K17MT could i be hacked ?
<KI7MT> quizme: anythign is possible, but I highly doubt it. Is this a local machine ot a remote server?
<quizme> K17MT remote
<KI7MT> quizme: and this is a ubuntu server yes?
<quizme> yes
<quizme> K17MT yes
<KI7MT> quizme: lets find out if this is postfix sendmail: dpkg -S `which sendmail`
<quizme> K17MT postfix: /usr/sbin/sendmail
<KI7MT> quizme: As Postfix is actually a drop in replacement for sendmail that has it's own sendmail binary.
<KI7MT> quizme: That's what you shoudl ahve, that's proof that Postfix is using it's sendmail and it locked onto p25.
<quizme> K17MT okay...
<KI7MT> quizme: so you could do a quick dpkg-reconfigure, then restart, and test from there., as you know Postfix has P25.
<quizme> K17MT which options should i choose ?
<KI7MT> quizme: jsut fyi, my nock is K i cap I not 1 :-)
<KI7MT> my nick ..
<quizme> oh
<quizme> KI7MT which option should i choose?  (No config, Internet site, Internet site with smarthost, satellite, local)
<quizme> i chose internet site last time
<Bray90820> I think i might just need to give up on the magic mouse if i want to use ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: you sure your bluetooth driver is installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: here's an url on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleMagicMouse
<KI7MT> quizme: I would have a read of the install docs for that answer, as the configs would be different for each, I belive the standard is Internet Site, but you'll need all the host name and routing info at that point.
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: the problem isn't with the mouse itself it's with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: what ubuntu version are you on mate?
<Bray90820> I am on 13.10
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: did you try blueman?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23+update1-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 374 kB, installed size 2548 kB
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: the mouse connects fine i just can't set the acceleration of it
<KI7MT> quizme: are you using a how-too for this or just starting on it? There's several good Devcot + Postfix install how too's I can dig you one up if need be.
<xmetal> hmm has anyone ever had the issue of "unity displaying fine" but having no programs or anything IN THE unity menus? (if so, you know what would cause this?)
<KI7MT> quizme: this one includes a MySQL back end, but also has good over view images for background info: https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/postfix2.9.6-dovecot2.0.19-mysql
<quizme> KI7MT thanks i'll try it out
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: here's a thread about tweaking stuff: http://www.xenabeast.com/solution-install-ubuntu-13-10-macbook-pro-2/
<KI7MT> quizme: There's allot there, I'd have a full read through it first, then, go back to the beginning.
<zeqe> öpä
<lotuspsychje> !fi | zeqe
<ubottu> zeqe: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<KI7MT> xmetal: when you say no progress in the menus, are you talking about the install menus's  ?
<xmetal> unity display as if nothing is wrong but when i go to the (forgot the term) the first box on the top left, where you would say start typing a program name in...its always blank (doesn't list any programs) ... switch DE's and its fine (the programs ARE installed .. just no "unity menu items for them")
<xmetal> i dont use unity all the time, though i do want to figure out what may be causing this
<xmetal> (like in windows ... all programs are where you left them but the "Start menu~~>programs~~>" is blank)
<xmetal> just as a comparison
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: old graphics card?
<KI7MT> xmetal: what version of ubuntu ?  Start --> Menu .. .. . In Gnome-Classic ?
<xmetal> pc is from 2009 .. .not the newest but not old
<xmetal> the start menus (from windows) was just a metaphor i was using
<xmetal> (bad thing to do in a linux room :P )
<cfhowlett> xmetal, lubuntu is optimized for devices like yours
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kkkkk> HI , i want to purchase a new  3gmodem, because today my modem got dead, i have shortlisted huawei e303c or e303u, both have same features but 303u is newer model. Both have call support from PC, but i want to know whether call support will work in ubuntu also, on  huawei website it is written it supports linux, i am confirming the same http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/Products/MobileBroadband/compare-data-cards.php
<xmetal> I have tried (just because i like them) other DE's and Unity is the only one with this issue ... KDE, LXDE, XFCE, all have "normal" menus
<xmetal> no big deal but i would like to see if i can figure out whats wrong here
<xmetal> i am happy with other DE's too
<xmetal> -too *
<kkkkk> guys and gals please guide,
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: maybe try e3 or blackbox on it? just to see improvement
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: or install lubuntu-desktop on it like cfhowlett suggests
<KI7MT> xmetal: I'd agree with cfhowlett .. the gfx requirments of Unity os a fare bit higher than, LXDE (Lubuntu) or XFCE (Xubuntu) may be the best option for you with older hardware.
<lotuspsychje> i had an old acer once, even didnt like lubuntu either
<xmetal> issue is i have used ubuntu and other distros (you cna guess which one) + unity before and it was a-ok
<xmetal> maybe there is something with the new version that doesn't "like" my computer's graphics card
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: wich version are you trying?
<lotuspsychje> kkkkk: huawei installed by default for me on 13.04..not sure bout other versions
<KI7MT> xmetal: I'd first try with 12.04 LTS .. then, if you really need the later 13.xx versoin, give them a shot, or wait until 14.04 to LTS to LTS upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> KI7MT: good idea!
<KI7MT> Or do a fresh 14.04 Install.
<moi> hi
<cfhowlett> moi, greetings
<athene_noctua> Hi, I am running 12.04 and recently turned off automounting via dconf-editor (for both cinnamon and gnome, if that matters). How do I see a CD-ROM after I insert it?
<athene_noctua> Is it in /dev somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> athene_noctua: show volumes visible desktop or something
<atmosx> hello, can I somehow tell ufw not to use dmesg to dump logs but to use a specific file?
<KI7MT> athene_noctua: ls /dev/cd*   .. not sure why you'd want automount off, but all esle fails, re-enable it in dconf-editor
<athene_noctua> KI7MT: Ah, I think I see it. I should just be able to manually mount it to /media or /whateverelse then . . .
<athene_noctua> KI7MT: I never thought to use a wildcard with ls like that, smart thinking.
<KI7MT> atmosx: I dont think so, /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf tells rsyslog which kernel ring entries get bufferd to ufw logs, but there may be a redirect hack somewhere.
<athene_noctua> Well, thanks. I got it figured right nicely now. /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw are sym links to their respective block devices, also in /dev.
<KI7MT> atmosx: you could have a look at: ufw off .. man ufw has more options.
<atmosx> KI7MT: interesting, I'll take a look to /etc/rsyslog. Thanks for the hint.
<atmosx> bb
<AK-47-T> hey see this http://www.mepis.org come to irc EFNET #mepis for support
<AK-47-T> :)
<AK-47-T> have u guys try it
<illreal> aye
<cfhowlett> AK-47-T, ?  what has this to do with ubuntu?  if you need mepis support, by all means go there
<illreal> wtf
<AK-47-T> because ubuntu sux
<AK-47-T> mepis is nice
<AK-47-T> :)
<KI7MT> well, permission granted to de-part #ubuntu then AK-47-T
 * cfhowlett adds one more name to the list of useful idiots ...
<illreal> who wants to wrestle?
<AK-47-T> hahaha u guys are just jealous
<AK-47-T> see ya
<BlackDex> Hello there... i have a rc-6 IR which works with ir-keytable
<BlackDex> volume up and down is working
<BlackDex> but if i press the mute button
<BlackDex> i can't restore the volume
<muchdoge> Ok. What is the command to install a .run program I have installed? I tried just clicking on it, but it says I must run it as a super user.
<muchdoge> sorry, I mean what is the command line to install a .run program I have DOWNLOADED.
<BlackDex> just execute it via a terminal
<KI7MT> BlackDex: not an expert on this, but may want to have a read through this one if you've not done so already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073948
<kkkkk1> hi, all,  how to do calling from modem in ubuntu
<kkkkk1> i have huawei e303u
<BlackDex> KI7MT: Thx.. i will check it :)
<kkkkk1> i have ubuntu 12.04
<kkkkk1> LTS
<muchdoge> BlackDex: same error, must run as super user.
<kkkkk1> is there any gui to do mobile calling from ubuntu
<KI7MT> muchdoge: chmod +x <file-name>.run .. then ./file-name.run
<BlackDex> muchdoge: add gksu or sudo infront of it :)
<muchdoge> Thanks!
<KI7MT> hmmm fergot about sudo on that one, whoops :-)
<muchdoge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6627996/
<KI7MT> kkkkk1: See Info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/179324/huawei-e173-on-ubuntu-12-04
<kkkkk1> let me see, KI7MT
<KI7MT> muchdoge: try one at a time: sudo apt-get install ./amd-catalyst-13.11-beta  then sudo apt-get install ./v9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<muchdoge> KI7MT and BlackDex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6627996/ this is what I get for all of the above.
<muchdoge> Rgr
<kkkkk1> KI7MT: this is only for internet, i want to use call facility of the modem, it is capable of doing voice calls from PC
<muchdoge> KI7MT. I figured out the whole problem I was typing out the full file name. .run and all.
<KI7MT> muchdoge: Oh man my bad, those are not apt packages .. at least the .run is not
<kkkkk1> KI7MT: on windows i do it regularly, and this should be the case with ubuntu also
<KI7MT> muchdoge: just to sudo ./<file-name>.run
<KI7MT> muchdoge: correct instructions: sudo ./amd-catalyst-13.11-beta  then  sudo install./v9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<KI7MT> muchdoge: sudo ./amd-catalyst-13.11-beta
<kkkkk1> KI7MT: i want to do voice calls from Laptop, USSD & SMS, since it is capable of doing all these things, then why not in linux also, further, Huawei is world's largest telecom solutions provider,  so there should be native support for such devices
<KI7MT> muchdoge: sudo ./v9.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<KI7MT> Sorry, copy and paste kicking me in the back side...
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, there will support only if the OEM (huawei) decides to offer such.  otherwise you must wait patiently until the linux community decides that figuring out a way is a worthy project.
<muchdoge> KI7MT: Command not found. But the file is right there.
<KI7MT> kkkkk1: I dont make the call what is or is not supported in the kernel .. need to take that up with Linus Torvalds Mr. Linux Kernel :-)
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, here's a hint: does Huawei suggest that they offer linux support ?
<kkkkk1> cfhowlett: it is a worthy project, most of people in INdia now a days, use 3g modems, not wired broadband
<kkkkk1> cfhowlett: yes they offer linux support
<KI7MT> muchdoge: all you need is sudo ./file-name .. and if you you alreadh chmod + x the file should run, sorry for the confusion.
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, again; Mr. Linus Torvalds   but if they offer linux support shouldn't you be on their site to get the official instructions?
<KI7MT> Other way to di it, ndiswrapper and chmod the win-driver, but Im not going there on this one.
<KI7MT> modprobe the win-driver
<BlackDex> ah.. i have found the problem... it is amixer which is broken
<BlackDex> it mutes everything for some reason
<kkkkk1> cfhowlett: i am not lINUs TORVALDS, but why people will choose linux, when there are so many restrictions on user, apart from simplicity, like wifi either slow or not working, first time user don't know how to blacklist n all, no support for windows programs, except virtualbox, no highlighting in PDF's and many other issues
<kkkkk1> mobile broadband not working, bluetooth broken
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, you really asking the wrong person.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Torvalds
<kkkkk1> if by some gud luck, mobile broadband worked , then USSD not working, SMS not working
<kkkkk1> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, and on a side note; "no support for windows programs ..."  OF COURSE NOT!  linux ain't windows!
<kkkkk1> but there should be some programs that can do somebody's tasks
<xangua> no support for specific mac programs either ;)
<kkkkk1> VLC, chrome, are some good programs, but they exist on windows too
<llutz> kkkkk1: if someone told you, linux is a perfect OS for everyone/every task, he lied. now please take your rants to another channel, this is the ubuntu-support channel only
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, "should be"  ... I "should be" a millionaire and married to a playboy centerfold but ... I aint'
<cfhowlett> !osalt
<KI7MT> kkkkk1: also, when buying harware, it would be wise to check the supported hardware for the distrobution inf queston: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/hardware-supported.html
<cfhowlett> www.osalt.org will give you a list of good opensource alternatives to windows.
<kkkkk1> cfhowlett: laptop hardware is working but what about wireless devices, bluetooth etc
<kkkkk1> they work on some standards, like 8.0. something
<cfhowlett> kkkkk1, we are done.  take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<KI7MT> kkkkk1: additional resources: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/
<kkkkk1> 802.11
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kkkkk1> thanks, cfhowlett
<somsip> cfhowlett: you need to review osalt.org...
<cfhowlett> somsip, ?  eh?
<kkkkk1> better to invest some money or download from torrent and save your time
<somsip> cfhowlett: the link (from here) is nothing to do with opensource
<kkkkk1> thanks
<cfhowlett> somsip, ah, heck  - let me fix that bad info... sorry kkkkk1 didn't mean to misdirect
<cfhowlett> http://whdb.com/blog/2008/the-top-50-proprietary-programs-that-drive-you-crazy-and-their-open-source-alternatives/
<KI7MT> wow, went from dead to explosive in 30 seconds :-) never a dull moment here :-)
<somsip> cfhowlett: NP - just thought I'd flag it :)
<cfhowlett> somsip, thanks for letting me know
<cfhowlett> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<cfhowlett> arrg.  used to be a factoid but ...
<KI7MT> still is .. good one too :-)
<KI7MT> good for that guy that needed VI v.s. VIM
<cfhowlett> KI7MT, and we're all waiting for you to share this tidbit ...
<the_drow> Hi guys, I accidently deleted /usr/local/lib/ How do I restore it?
<somsip> the_drow: how did you delete it? Command line or Nautilus?
<the_drow> somsip: command line
<somsip> !undelete | the_drow
<the_drow> I'm an idiot.
<ubottu> the_drow: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<somsip> the_drow: but it may all be a bit ugly for you...
<Bray90820> Is there a way to run a script after a bluetooth device is connected
<llutz> the_drow: /usr/local/lib should be nearly empty on default installations, so if you haven't installed a lot of 3rd party stuff, you might be lucky and won't miss anything.
<wangzheng> haha
<wangzheng> exit
<the_drow> llutz: I had http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628082/
<somsip> the_drow: perl, python and some ruby here. So you could repair any of those if you use them
<llutz> Bray90820: you may monitor dbus events and trigger a script that way
<the_drow> I wrote sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib/ lib* instead of -r /usr/local/lib/lib*
<KI7MT> that could be ugly
<the_drow> Why the hell am I allowed to do that without warning :P
<cfhowlett> the_drow, because if you're smart enough to know what sudo is, you're expected to be smart enough to know what NOT to do?
<llutz> the_drow: you arent, it needed root-rights and root should know what he's doing
<KI7MT> the_drow: well .. that little thing called sudo  .. is why not all users are in the sudo group ..
<gry> Hi. What tool may you recommend to clean up some space if I think I have a lot of programs I maybe don't need, and removing a program doesn't remove dependencies automatically? I have a lot of audio, tex, other applications I don't need, they installed with a lot of fonts etc.
<Rory> gry: You could use the Disk Usage Analyser to find any large unneeded files or folders
<KI7MT> gry: apt-get purge and autoremve
<cfhowlett> gry, sudo apt-get purge programnanehere should do it
<KI7MT> autoremove
<Rory> gry: You could also look at installing Bleachbit which is sort of like ccleaner for Linux
<cfhowlett> ^^ also apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean
<KI7MT> gry: also Ubuntu Tweak has a descent janitor in it also.
<gry> Rory: I already tried k3dirstat, it is not very helpful as the individual files or directories are not big. KI7MT, I would try apt-get purge and the like, but I would find it useful if it said which programs are taking most space, with dependencies included.
<gry> Ok, k4dirstat, not k3dirstat.
<gry> Rory: Bleachbit looks small; I am not interested in clearing cookies, while I'm interested in other non-temporary things (the install takes 10GB + 10GB /home already with, I think, most of it in /usr/ or some like).
<llutz> gry: you may set "APT::AutoRemove::RecommendsImportant false;" in apt config and hope that apt-get autoremove   removes most of the unwanted stuff
<KI7MT> gry: I'd had to do some diggign to find an app that says which packages have the biggest footprint + deps, that can get kinda hairy.
<somsip> gry: check unneeded locales
<gry> FYI apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean freed only 200MB or so.
<somsip> gry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<KI7MT> gry: one cmli app, localepurge gets rid of allof of unwanted lang packages too, also controls future installs as well.
<gry> Locales look like a last resort, there is a package to get rid of those but I'm trying to address the main problem — redundant installed programs and libraries.
<the_drow> Does anyone know how to enable SASL support for libmemcached? It seems that ubuntu doesn't compile libmemcached with libsasl by default
<somsip> gry: fair enough. I cleared a surprising amount when I deleted dead locales on a recommendation from here
<gry> Ok. I think it's not my case. Although I'll think of it if I'm on fire at some point. ;)
<Rory> gry: You can remove packages which no other packages depend on, and that you did not manually install, with "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<gry> llutz: I'll try the autoremove with "APT::AutoRemove::RecommendsImportant false;" in a moment.
<Rory> gry: You can also delete downloaded package installer files in the cache with "sudo apt-get clean"
<gry> Rory: That only freed 200MB, I think, like I mentioned a minute ago.
<Rory> gry: Ah Sorry I missed that. Take a look with the disk usage analyser you might have some .iso sitting around somewhere or something
<gry> llutz: Where can I find "apt config"?
<KI7MT> the_drow: See info about mid way down the page: http://blog.couchbase.com/sasl-memcached-now-available
<gry> Rory: I used k4dirstat and I will try the disk usage analyser in a moment as well.
<llutz> gry: add the entry to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99zzz-personal
<Dermhye> hi
<KI7MT> Hello
<gry> llutz: The file does not exist. Ok to create it?
<the_drow> KI7MT: I already know that one. The latest libmemcached has a bug in their compilation process.
<llutz> gry: sure
<Rory> lol llutz "999zzz-personal" you're taking no chances
<KI7MT> the_drow: no work around fer the bug?
<gry> llutz: After creating it, apt-get autoremove, or apt-get update first?
<llutz> Rory: make sure its the last one being read ...
<Rory> llutz: I know, just made me laugh
<the_drow> KI7MT: You have to disable -lsanitize=thread
<llutz> gry: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove
<the_drow> I'm not sure what that means
<llutz> Rory: german perfectionism :(
<gry> I wonder how it'd guess that I have LyX installed and don't mind getting rid of it... Hmm. Trying, anyway, it's a wonderful thing to try.
<KI7MT> the_drow: me either, I'd have to do allot of digging through the ./confiure & dos to work that one out.
<gry> Ah, that's a HUGE list with 1GB freed if I go for it.
<KI7MT> *docs not dos
<llutz> gry: check the list of removed packages carefully
<llutz> gry: _before_ pressing Y
<llutz> gry: but in most cases you won't miss anything of the stuff being removed. if you do, just reinstall it later
<KI7MT> Backup comes to mind ;-)
<gry> llutz: I read it. I think it doesn't pretend to remove anything horridly useful (eg, if one of the things it removes is needed for a program, it would also propose to remove the program, right?) https://pastee.org/ttgtz
<llutz> package-list backup
<gry> How do I use the backup thing? Command not found.
<llutz> gry: dpkg --get-selections >~/mypackages.list
<KI7MT> dpkg --get-selections > /package_list.txt  .. I was too slow .. lol
<Rory> gry: That's going to break a lot of things, just from a quick glance it will break vlc, it will break any openbox you're using, you'll lose java, and anything that uses python-lxml
<Rory> you want to uninstall libpython3.2?
<llutz> Rory: lose java?? just a few hardly needed additional packages
<gry> llutz: https://pastee.org/6bhec
<gry> Rory: I don't know what depends on it. Knowing that would be nice.
<MrDyne> Got a sub domain on my server setup with a self signed ssl/https. It's the only https vhost so any https connection show that one subdomain which is a private wiki. I don't want that. How do I make Apache not to default all https to that sub domain.
<gry> Probably things would work with python 2.
<gry> I might prefer some similar but less automatic tool, rather, semi-automated.
<KI7MT> There's allot fo stuff on that list.
<Rory> OK well I'm not advocating that command unless you don't care what happens, or know how to fix it
<gry> I don't care, I know how to fix it, but I'd not mind a less automated tool still.
<gry> Something that does less things for me.
<Rory> gry: You could install synaptic and go through all the installed packages, uninstalling anything you don't want
<gry> Is removing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99zzz-personal and apt-get updating enough to get rid of the change it imposed?
<llutz> gry: yes
<KI7MT> That's probably a good ideas as you can filter by programs, development, etc etc
<gry> Ok. I also tried synaptic, it can sort by size of individual package, but not "package and all dependencies".
<llutz> gry: now you have a list of packages you manually can edit and remove what seems to be safe for you
<llutz> gry: and don't worry about the linux-* packages. those are old unused kernels, you safely can remove if your running kernel works fine
<KI7MT> Ubuntu Tweak is good at gettign rid of all those old kernels safely.
<gry> llutz: I noticed. :)
<llutz> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<dipedup0> gry: don't remove them. You may want to run other kernel
<gry> Yeh, I know the space they take roughly.
<cfhowlett> gry, keep at least ONE old working kernel
<dipedup0> When is Ubuntu phone going to hit metro pcs
<Rory> !touch
<cfhowlett> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gry> cfhowlett: "I have this one, it's a year old as I didn't update. Can I remove everything else?" comes to mind. But that's solid advice, I just should keep looking for a program that shows size of packages in a more tree-like way.
<cfhowlett> dipedup0, long answer short: no one knows any details yet.
<dipedup0> gry: why remove them. Just leave them.
<dipedup0> cfhowlett: they have long way to catch Google android.
<dipedup0> Maybe they should go route like apple and make own hardware to.
<Rory> dipedup0: I imagine they'll partner with a hardware manufacturer like LG
<Rory> dipedup0: Similar to Google and its Nexus phones
<Beldar> dipedup0, This is support not your blog on the ubuntu touch.
<llutz> dipedup0: stop sending insulting PMs pls or i'm going to tell your parents
<Bai11> ls
<gry> dipedup0: The hardware way is probably still in the future. It's not uncommon to start with something simple and focus on software initially.
<gry> dipedup0: I know, without mentioning names, a mobile OS which invested in really simple hardware to boost interest from developers and shape a rich-featured OS.
<Voi> why does my env variable disappear when i close shell?
<gry> Voi: you didn't export it in your .bashrc.
<Voi> how do i find that .bashrc file?
<llutz> Voi: ~/.bashrc
<Voi> per shell command
<dipedup0> gry: names are okay.
<MonkeyDust> Voi  nano ~/.bashrc   <-- mind the dot
<ArunC> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and I'm trying to clone a repo which is served from other linux box (RHEL 6). I get "abort: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden"
<ArunC> Any idea whats going wrong?
<llutz> !ops | dipedup0 sending insulting PMs repeatetly
<ubottu> dipedup0 sending insulting PMs repeatetly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ArunC> BTW, the repo is a mercurial repo.
<Rory> llutz: Could just ignore him in your client then you won't get them
<Voi> agh got it! thanks! how come when i type env i get so many variables, but my .bashrc is emptry?
<Voi> empty*
<llutz> Rory: sure, still a behaviour not acceptable here
<Rory> Voi: There's a set of default environmental variables
<dipedup0> ArunC: why not use community repo.
<Rory> llutz: More a matter for Freenode staff than this channel's ops
<Voi> ok thanks Rory
<ArunC> dipedup0: doesn't matter which repo, the clone is failing.
<Rory> dipedup0: I think you misunderstand, not a repo like apt or yum, a repo like mercurial, svn or git
<dipedup0> ArunC: why not use community repo.
<ArunC> Rory: Thanks for that.
<Rory> !behelpful | dipedup0
<ubottu> dipedup0: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ArunC> Rory: I just tried to serv from ubuntu and to clone on the RHEL. It works fine. I'm able to serv to other boxes.
<ArunC> Looks like only clone/push/pull is the problem. Serv is not.
<dipedup0> Rory: I am not joking
<MrDyne> Any https connection at my sub.domain defaults to my only :433 https entry in my Apache vhosts which is my private wiki setup with a self signed ssl. I only want https://privatewiki.domain to load the wiki. I don't want any other https://*.domain to load the wiki. How do I make Apache not default all https to the wiki subdomain.
<MonkeyDust> MrDyne  is that on a server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<MrDyne> Ok
<we6jbo> Can I have my audio from one computer streamed to another computer on a LAN?
<Symmetria> *hrm* anyone know if there is a live cd that has built in nvidia drivers?
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: yes, kind of
<Symmetria> I really wanna see if linux can drive my modified setup but I wanna do it on a live cd rather than a complete install just to test incase it doesnt work
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: do you mean playing back files from one PC on another, or actually piping audio from one to another
<we6jbo> All the audio from one computer playing on another computer
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: I think you can do that with pulseaudio
<we6jbo> I was thinking about doing that as an alternative to using Bluetooth but I don't know if that would work or if it would be such a good idea
<KI7MT> MrDyne: Been a while since I used self-certs, and applied at the domain level, any sub.domain is also covered by the same cert, and you cant seperate them unless its a seperate domain.
<xmetal> well i did get everything except the applications back in unity
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: 73 de mm0yeq
<xmetal> turns out some needed package (I think i have this right) Unity-scope-home was not installed
<we6jbo> 73
<we6jbo> 73 gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#PulseAudio_over_network
<gster> Hi there, I am struggling to mount a drive I cloned with dd. Even after a reboot I got this error while trying to use fdisk: "fdisk: unable to seek on /dev/sdb: Invalid argument". Any help would be grateful.
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: you'll need to translate a little for differences between Arch and Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> gster  what was the exact fdisk command?
<we6jbo> gordonjcp: I'll continue reading through the website. Thanks for the link
<gster> MonkeyDust: If I do fidsk -l the output shows /dev/sda partitions perfectly but regarding /dev/sdb/ , the output is : "Note : sector size is 4096 (not 512)" and then, "fdisk: unable to seek on /dev/sdb : invalid argument"
<MonkeyDust> gster  ok, paste this line in a terminal:     sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit    and paste the url here in the channel
<MrDyne> KI7MT: I don't want domain wide https.. At the moment I only want https to load and work for a single sub domain.. at the moment I can type in any made up https://*sub*.domain and even the main domain and it shows me the wiki.
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: what are you trying to do, anyway?
<we6jbo> gordonjcp: I wanted to play audio from my 2nd computer wirelessly to my netbook through headphones as an alternative to using bluetooth or wireless headphones
<gordonjcp> we6jbo: ah, that pulse stuff ought to do it
<we6jbo> to go along with my wireless keyboard
<we6jbo> I don't know if there would be too much lag though
<gster> MonkeyDust: OK I am posting the pastebin URL shortly. FYI The dd command I used was dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb conv=noerror,notrunc
<Clever_Ideot> hello ..
<cfhowlett> Clever_Ideot, greetings
<gry> Hello.
<Clever_Ideot> I have a discrepancy ..
<Clever_Ideot> there seems to be issues with php5 packages
<Clever_Ideot> I'm repetatively getting error
<Clever_Ideot> do u guys know a Marc Daslauriers ??
<gry> No. But what with him, and what error?
<Clever_Ideot> Get:1 Changelog for php-pear (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9/changelog) [194 kB] php5 (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9) precise-security; urgency=low    * SECURITY UPDATE: denial of service and possible code execution via     malicious certificate     - debian/patches/CVE-2013-6420.patch: properly validate timestr in       ext/openssl/openssl.c, added ext/openssl/tests/cve-2013-6420.*.     - CV
<ubottu> The asn1_time_to_time_t function in ext/openssl/openssl.c in PHP before 5.3.28, 5.4.x before 5.4.23, and 5.5.x before 5.5.7 does not properly parse (1) notBefore and (2) notAfter timestamps in X.509 certificates, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (memory corruption) via a crafted certificate that is not properly handled by the ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6420)
<xmetal> :) fixed the issue
<KI7MT> MrDyne: for a simple soluton I'd look into using .htaccess to https requests. Otherwise use mod_rewrite and RewriteCond's to filter requests.
<Clever_Ideot> why are php5 packages showing this when attempting to do an install??
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: What are you running to get that error? Can you please show me the full command and the full output?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Clever_Ideot> apt-get install php5
<Clever_Ideot> php5 anything
<Clever_Ideot> even happens in synaptic
<Rory> OK, can you please show me the full output of "sudo apt-get install php5-cli" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Clever_Ideot> has there been any other reports of the same issue??
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: Not in here, at least that I've seen
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: Are you going to show me or not?
<Clever_Ideot> okey dokey
<Clever_Ideot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628389/
<me-1> hi....I was doing "sudo apt-get upgrade" in the middle of the process I had power cut . what should I do now..?
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: That is all that appears when you run the command "sudo apt-get install php5-cli" ? No other output?
<Clever_Ideot> yea dude , that little window pops up
<Clever_Ideot> I guess that's in my tmp folder or something
<Rory> me-1: Try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" again - if you get an error, put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and show me
<gster> MonkeyDust: pastebin.com/bUszA5kW
<Clever_Ideot> okey dokey
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: Can you please run this command exactly as it's shown here: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5-cli | pastebinit
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: That first one was for me-1 not you
<me-1> Rory,  I am doing as you said
<Clever_Ideot> awww
<Clever_Ideot> I don't want to do upgrades
<Clever_Ideot> do I have ta??
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: It's OK, the second one was for you. I haven't asked you to do upgrades
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: Can you please run this command exactly as it's shown here: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5-cli | pastebinit
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: It will give you just a single URL, can you let me know what that is please
<Clever_Ideot> ok
<Clever_Ideot> well I will do php-pear
<Rory> Sure
<Rory> That's fine, whatever you know gives you an error
<Clever_Ideot> what is pastebinit
<gry> Clever_Ideot: it sends output to a web page.
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: It will automatically put the output of a command onto paste.ubuntu.com
<Clever_Ideot> I just pasted the output
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: for example "echo hello | pastebinit" will make a pastebin with hello
<Clever_Ideot> what other alternatives do I have??
<Clever_Ideot> everyone likes options
<MonkeyDust> gster  this link shows the same error, but it is zentyal related (which is ubuntu based) -- what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Rory> Ahh Clever_Ideot hold on... can you please try running sudo apt-get remove apt-listchanges
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: And then sudo apt-get update, and try your install again
<Clever_Ideot> ok, I'll hold
<Clever_Ideot> brb
<Clever_Ideot> Ima make me a sammich
<KI7MT> lol
<ObrienDave> food? at a time like this? ;P
<gster> MonkeyDust: ubuntu 12.04.1  LTS. I am tunning on a live CD
<newworldorder> My messages file is empty and messages.gz.1 etc are from 2011. Why could this be?
<bekks> newworldorder: No logging enabled.
<newworldorder> How can I enable it?
<newworldorder> I am getting an error message every 5 Minutes.
<newworldorder> And I want to find out what is causing this.
<ObrienDave> umm, turn message logging on?
<MonkeyDust> gster  first of all: the latest 12.04 is .3 , maybe that's part of the issue
<bekks> And we have to guess the error message?
 * lotuspsychje wishes a merry xmass to all #ubuntu users and supporters: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628415/
<ObrienDave> Bah, Humbug. ;))
<Rory> bekks: Guess the error message is my favourite game
<ObrienDave> whwt? you didn't pass mind reading class? oh, the shame ;P
<KI7MT> Seems to be alot of folks playing that game fer sure.
<gster> MonkeyDust: I do not understand why I cannot see the partitions on the new drive after running dd (+partprobe/reboot). What about this note about the sector size (4096) ?
<andyfied> i'm playing guess what caused the segfault right now
<MonkeyDust> gster  nah, it's above my head, never done it myself, i'm sure someone else can help better
<andyfied> opening the log causes a segfault too
<bekks> newworldorder: So do you want tell us the actual error message?
<[Gentoo]> andyfied: nice
<Clever_Ideot> hahaha!
<matrixa1> Hello! I desperately want snow on my Compiz desktop. The package I need is compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported but it's deprecated in 13.10. What do I do? Can't find a ppa with it
<gster> MonkeyDust: This problem happened when I copy the raw device (if=/dev/sda). I tried to do a dd of the partiton (if=/dev/sda1) and It worked but then the partitions is not bootable ...
<Clever_Ideot> this is what you do ...
<Rory> matrixa1: Blast from the past :) I don't think you'll be able to get that on a Unity desktop
<newworldorder> bekks, I clicked it away. I am just reading that there is no more messages file in natty?
<Clever_Ideot> you pee in a spray bottle
<Clever_Ideot> ...
<Clever_Ideot> get  fan
<newworldorder> That means that I can delete the messages log files?
<lotuspsychje> matrixa1: i found wobbly windows in compiz-plugins-extra
<bekks> newworldorder: Dont touch them :)
<Clever_Ideot> and put your computer in a freezer
<efe> hi
<bekks> newworldorder: And without the error message, we cant help you, unfortunately.
<[Gentoo]> newworldorder: you could but why
<Clever_Ideot> then spray the mist in the fan towards the computer
<gster> MonkeyDust: by It worked, I meant I am able to mount the new /dev/sdb1 parttion ...
<lotuspsychje> Clever_Ideot: plz stay polite in channel
<Clever_Ideot> I was giving advice
<matrixa1> Rory, xfce here ;) yeah, it was working once upon a time before packages killed backwards compatibility
<[Gentoo]> Clever_Ideot: how is pee related to snow
<newworldorder> bekks, it is my dad`s ubuntu laptop. I have to wait until the error message comes again
<MonkeyDust> gster  you made it? problem solved?
<Rory> matrixa1: I'm not sure xfce even uses Compiz
<Clever_Ideot> well why not make it yellow snow
<Clever_Ideot> go against the grain
<[Gentoo]> newworldorder: do you remember even a little bit of the error
<matrixa1> Rory, it doesn't, I just like to have a few effects here and there hehe
<bekks> Clever_Ideot: you advice is everything, but helpful.
<[Gentoo]> Rory: it uses its own thing
<Rory> matrixa1: I think that attempting to hack Compiz into xfce probably isn't worth the hassle
<newworldorder> [Gentoo], no
<matrixa1> Rory, that said I have Compiz running, I just want the snow plugin
<gster> MonkeyDust: no not really, Because I am not able to boot on this drive. So tried to dd the raw device but it is even worst ..
<Rory> matrixa1: Oh OK, well maybe you could find the plugin source and compile it?
<Clever_Ideot> why don't php5 pachages install
<[Gentoo]> matrixa1: maybe you could use a snowy video as desktop background with something like mplayer
<Rory> matrixa1: from here http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Snow
<Clever_Ideot> I'm completely stumped on this one
<matrixa1> [Gentoo], Rory Thank you, both are good alternatives
<matrixa1> Merry Christmas!
<newworldorder> Is there a good tool for optimization of ubuntu and clean up?
<bekks> Clever_Ideot: They give you an error message.
<Clever_Ideot> yes
<bekks> newworldorder: Those "tools" are not needed in Linux.
<lotuspsychje> !info xsnow | matrixa1
<ubottu> matrixa1: xsnow (source: xsnow): brings Christmas to your desktop. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.42-9 (saucy), package size 33 kB, installed size 149 kB
<[Gentoo]> newworldorder: i guess you come from windows + ccleaner?
<newworldorder> [Gentoo], no
<Clever_Ideot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628442/
<[Gentoo]> newworldorder: i wouldnt trust anything like that ccleaner alternative (cant remember what its called)
<newworldorder> just don`t want to spend christmas fixing Ubuntu systems
<[Gentoo]> newworldorder: you dont want some automated tool touching things
<bekks> newworldorder: Then dont do it? No one forcees you to.
<[Gentoo]> newworldorder: what things do you want to "clean"?
<gster> MonkeyDust: I guess i should try to dd with option -b=512 to ensure sector size is 512 bytes ?
<[Gentoo]> look in home and /etc dir for leftover junk from uninstalled programs
<[Gentoo]> that wont optimize naything though
<newworldorder> log files
<Clever_Ideot> so were supposed to come back after christmas break to bugs ??
<bekks> Clever_Ideot: Thats a changelog, not an error message.
<newworldorder> No logging is currently active and I want to find out why.
<MonkeyDust> newworldorder  I use two custom scripts, but you'll have to trust me for it
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: Did you try removing that package?
<bekks> newworldorder: Because it is disabled.
<Rory> Clever_Ideot:  sudo apt-get remove apt-listchanges
<newworldorder> I am trying to find out how to enable it.
<Clever_Ideot> what are listchanges
<newworldorder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51265/where-is-var-log-messages
<bekks> newworldorder: The file name changed and you have to configure syslog to log even more.
<Clever_Ideot> I just saw a shooting star and I thought it was a missle
<[Gentoo]> Clever_Ideot: you are out of your face
<[Gentoo]> but it is christmas
<Clever_Ideot> wow
<Clever_Ideot> I've never been told that
<Clever_Ideot> thank u
<[Gentoo]> yw
<ArunC> it was the proxy setting.. i added an exception and it worked.
<slax0r> hi, anyone done dualboot with windoze 7 and ubuntu?
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: Are you drunk?
<MonkeyDust> gster  i'm not familiar enough with dd, i'm no help
<andyfied> not since 2009
<Clever_Ideot> no, I don't drink
<newworldorder> What does this mean (an entry from syslog): Dec 24 11:17:49  whoopsie[1074]: last message repeated 13 times
<Rory> Clever_Ideot:can you just try running this:  sudo apt-get remove apt-listchanges
<Rienzilla> newworldorder: well ehm, that the last message from that process repeated 13 times?
<bekks> Rienzilla: Thats too obvious ;)
<Rienzilla> it's a way of saving logfile space
<Clever_Ideot> okay
<Rienzilla> instead of printing it 100 times it just says 'it repeated 100 times)
<[Gentoo]> well its to stop spam in the logs
<[Gentoo]> mostly
<Clever_Ideot> well now the upgrades are taking place, one second please would u kind sir ..
<KI7MT> newworldorder: have a look at the ownership of /var/log/syslog ... is it syslog.adm ?
<gordonjcp> whoopsie is a horrible name, I didn't think Ubuntu was so deliberately homophobic
<newworldorder> KI7MT, yes
<Clever_Ideot> u ever get the feelin someone's watchin u ..
<Rory> lmao gordonjcp
<[Gentoo]> what does whoopsie mean in the logs
<gster> MonkeyDust: Ok np. Thanks a lot
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: All the time man. It's called Mescaline. It's the only way to fly
<Clever_Ideot> it means ur system made a poopoo
<[Gentoo]> o dear
<newworldorder> Is there a ways to create an KDE based Ubuntu stick for installation from Gnome environment?
<Clever_Ideot> what's mescalin
<vmuser> is it possible to resize ext4 partitions on the fly
<[Gentoo]> Clever_Ideot: i think the system needs to go on the naughty step
<Rory> Clever_Ideot: It was a Matrix quote... nvm, offtopic.
<bekks> Clever_Ideot: Could you please stop your unhelpful comments?
<vmuser> seems like I've run somehow on space on /
<Rory> vmuser: Not on the fly, but you can boot from a LiveUSB and sort it out from there
<Clever_Ideot> how deep does the rabbit hole go??
<bekks> [Gentoo]: hostname[pid]: messagetext
<vmuser> Rory, damn, I really don't want to take the machine offline
<[Gentoo]> vmuser: you have to
<[Gentoo]> to resize
<bekks> !ops | Clever_Ideot you you please finally stop the offtopic
<ubottu> Clever_Ideot you you please finally stop the offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Rory> vmuser: If it's a production machine you'll have to notify users of planned maintanance
<bekks> vmuser: Clean up space more likely :)
<newworldorder> Is it possible to create an Kubuntu live stick from an Ubuntu system?
<bekks> newworldorder: Sure.
<Clever_Ideot> yes sir
<Clever_Ideot> sorry sir
<Rory> newworldorder: Absolutely, you can use the Startup disk creator that's included
<bekks> newworldorder: just use unetbootin, e.g.
<KI7MT> newworldorder: you chek it's running with:initctl status rsyslog   .. and sent a test msg with: logger -i -t TEST -p daemon.info "Test message"
<newworldorder> Rory, and simply use the image from Kubuntu.org?
<Rory> newworldorder: precisely
<Clever_Ideot> ok, changelogs removed
<vmuser> Rory, sure
<vmuser> bekks, yea I wonder where does 40 GBs are
<vmuser> since this is the size of the root
<Rory> vmuser: You can use the (included) Disk Usage Analyser
<matrixa1> lotuspsychje, have you tried xsnow? It looks terrible
<Clever_Ideot> wow, it worked
<bekks> vmuser: Then investigate it.start with: du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<Clever_Ideot> thanks fellow grammers
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<lotuspsychje> matrixa1: no, didnt test myself mate
<lotuspsychje> matrixa1: found another old thread about that addon: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/script-to-install-incredible-compiz.html
<lotuspsychje> matrixa1: not sure if its still active
<matrixa1> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'm currently compiling from source, it looks like this fyi http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aHaNDZk4NOg#t=15
<matrixa1> if I get it working, I'll share :)
<lotuspsychje> matrixa1: wow that looks decent eyecandy mate
<MonkeyDust> for screencasts, not for production machines
<vmuser> didn't think that it was possible to eat up 14gb in /var/lib
<Rory> vmuser: is it /var/lib/apt ?
<Rory> oh no that's /var/cache/apt, ignore me
<Rory> vmuser: You can keep drilling down til you find the culprit folder
<lotuspsychje> firefox cache can eat lot aswell
<vmuser> Rory, nope vmware
<vmuser> wtf
<aliendough> hi folks, i'm having a few problems with ubuntu 12.04 on a VPS.  I went to install a GUI but haven't got very far.  When I try to upgrade my packages I get the message"E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/"    I then type in df-H and I get this result - http://pastebin.com/3qB1aQhP   Woudl anyone have any ideas?
<vmuser> omg, someone has created a shared vm there :D :D
<Rory> aliendough: What does the message say again?
<aliendough> "E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<Rory> aliendough: There is the answer
<aliendough> i have no idea how to change it
<Clever_Ideot> partitions
<aliendough> or fix it i mean
<Rory> aliendough: I can see that you are using 100% of your tiny tiny hard drive
<Rory> aliendough: Is it a super-cheap low-end VPS?
<aliendough> i have a 35gig HDD space
<aliendough> it was cheap, Rory
<Rory> aliendough: Not according to df -h
<bekks> aliendough: clean up old archives from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<aliendough> but i dont understand it too m uch to be honest
<KI7MT> vmuser: nice little cmd fer checking things, change /vat/* to what ya need: sudo du -hsx /var/* | sort -n -r | head -n 10     ..
<r0ber> buenas
<Clever_Ideot> some places try to limit the size of partitions to try and get u to upgrade
<Clever_Ideot> run df -h
<Rory> aliendough: df -h shows you have 997M and you're using 100% of it
<lotuspsychje> !es | r0ber
<ubottu> r0ber: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aliendough> Rory: they said I have 35gig of space....
<aliendough> so they make you use 100% of a partition?
<Rory> aliendough: Can you show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<aliendough> yes, hold on please
<Rory> aliendough: It's possible you have a 35 gig hard drive sitting there not mounted
<Rory> aliendough: Although at this point you should probably contact your VPS provider for support
<aliendough> Rory: http://pastebin.com/J4Bq6fiA
<Rory> OK aliendough I can see you have a 35 gig partition but it's set up as swap! How did you set up this VPS?
<Rory> aliendough: It's likely you intended to have those partitions the other way round
<bekks> Rory: Thats not true.
<Rory> bekks: No?
<aliendough> Rory: the ChicagoVPS company did it al for me
<bekks> Rory: swap is 35 times smaller than the first partition.
<Rory> Oh sorry I derped
<aliendough> so I need to ask them to change my partitions?
<bekks> aliendough: partitions are ok, filesystem size on the firstz one isnt.
<aliendough> oh
<Rory> aliendough: That almost certainly isn't something you did though, it looks like it was set up wrong
<aliendough> when I log in via the web interface to ChicagoVPS's website there is a "rebuild" option and I can choose things like CentOS, Debian, Fedora and Ubuntu...should I try doing this?
<Rory> aliendough: Be aware it will nuke your entire VPS, anything you don't have a backup of will be gone
<bekks> aliendough: No. That will resetup it and you will lose all data on your VPS.
<aliendough> i dont have anything on there.  I paid for this service two days ago and have had nothing but problems :))
<aliendough> this is as far as ive got
<bekks> aliendough: then call them and urge them to fix it.
<Rory> aliendough: I thought as much. If you do that fresh rebuild of Ubuntu and then look at "df -h" hopefully you'll see a 35G partition
<Clever_Ideot> I'm having mail server trouble
<Clever_Ideot> could it be because of hot damn my hot damn isp??
<vool> hello, I cannot connect to freenode with Xchat or Quassel. xchat says "Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable" and Quassel says "Connection failure: Connection refused
<aliendough> thanks, Rory
<aliendough> i'm doing a fresh build
<bekks> !language | Clever_Ideot
<ubottu> Clever_Ideot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vool> I can only use chatzilla
<Clever_Ideot> yes sir
<Rory> vool: Do you use a proxy?
<Clever_Ideot> I'm .. sorry
<LinuxKilledMe> Greetings #Ubuntu. Ive just joined the adventure. I have experienced some vsync problems so i look for it in google. Its a nvidia optimus card. after installing a nvidia-* command required, each time i boot, my display is turned off. It only pop On when i press the alimentation button. So straight after, it stop. (logic). Any hints ?
<LinuxKilledMe> looked* excuse my french
<vool> Rory, I don't think so
<vool> Rory, I mean, I haven't changed any setting, it used to work before
<lotuspsychje> vool: maybe the #freenode guys might know?
<Rory> vool: Try without a secure connection, see if that works
<lotuspsychje> vool: you spelled the correct network adress of freenode?
<vool> Rory, I am using a new wifi network. probably it is the  reason?
<vool> I am also talking to freenode people now
<bekks> vool: No, wifi isnt the reason.
<vool> is there a way to circumvent this problem?
<bekks> Unless you have a cable - no.
<lotuspsychje> vool: same error on freenode webchat?
<bekks> vool: Is it your wifi network, or is it some public wifi?
<Rory> vool: What server are you trying to connect to, and what port? Sure it's identical on chatzilla/xchat ?
<Rory> vool: I'm going with proxy, make sure xchat is set to automatically detect proxy settings, or use system proxy settings
<vool> lotuspsychje, I haven't tried webchat (it never worked for me) but chatzilla works, which is where I am writing now
<LinuxKilledMe> or maybe could you just point me a proper place to seek help
<vool> bekks, yes, it is a cafe wifi
<Rory> vool: since chatzilla probably uses Firefox proxy settings
<bekks> vool: Then maybe the irc ports are blocked as suggested in #freenode. you could ask the wifi owner.
<Rory> Yes, Chatzilla may be a webchat in disguise, I'm not familiar with it
<lotuspsychje> LinuxKilledMe: re-ask your question here (once in a while)
<vool> ok, then I'll stick with chatzilla for the moment :)
<Rory> vool: Can you try connecting to irc.rory.sh on port 1025 with ssl, and see if you get an authentication failed, or if you get a network unreachable?
<Rory> vool: If you can connect to that, it probably means they're blocking normal irc ports 6667 etc
<vool> where do I set proxies, port etc..?
<Rory> vool: In xchat? Not sure
<vool> on xchat
<Rory> vool: Poke around the settings
<LinuxKilledMe> lotuspsychje: roger
<lotuspsychje> LinuxKilledMe: maybe paste also as much details, ubuntu version etc
<vool> Rory, yes, I am trying to figure out where I can change settings
<Rory> vool: Presumably edit -> preferences
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: been able to fix that apple mouse yet?
<bray90820> i kinda gave up
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: maybe re-ask in channel
<bray90820> what i need to do is find some way to run the script after the mouse connects
<bray90820> I have been asking in here for like 24 hours
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: enduring pays off :p
<vool> Rory, I checked there, but couldnt find. will ask xchat people
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  maybe it's simply not possible
<bray90820> It should be
<bray90820> all i need to do is run a script after a bluetooth device connects
<Rory> bray90820: Is this relevant? http://superuser.com/questions/305723/using-udev-rules-to-run-a-script-on-usb-insertion
<bray90820> It's a bluetooth mouse
<lotuspsychje> apple magic mouse right
<bray90820> yes
<bray90820> but what really matters is that it's bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse
<bray90820> nope
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  try the blueman package (bluetooth manager)
<bray90820> did
<bray90820> i mean the mouse works if i manually run the bash script every time i boot
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  then automate that
<bray90820> it actually works if i don't run the script but not well
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  create a custom script and put that in your startup application list
<bray90820> If i auto mount the script then i runs before the mouse is connected and fails
<bray90820> i need to click the mouse before it is connected
<bray90820> the mouse sleeps to save power
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  or consider using a cable connected mouse
<bray90820> I might need to just run the script every time i boot
<bray90820> if i put it in my startup apps it does the same thing fails before i click the mouse
<LinuxKilledMe> lotuspsychje: sure. sorry but im French AND new to linux. So its not easy as abc fo me. I installed succesfully KUBUNTU 13.10 on my laptop. After experiencing some graphic issues, such as vertical desynchronisations, google told me i had to configure my nvidia optimus card installation. Then I followed a tuto who required a command to be installed. Everything went fine. But at reboot, when kubuntu load my screen is shutted down
<Rory> bray90820: !nomodeset | LinuxKilledMe
<Rory> oops sorry bray90820
<Rory> !nomodeset | LinuxKilledMe
<ubottu> LinuxKilledMe: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LinuxKilledMe> Rory:  thks alot !
<LinuxKilledMe> is there a way to access my hard drive ubuntu prompt through the live cd ?
<slax0r> mount it and chroot into it
<Rory> LinuxKilledMe: An easier way would be, instead of booting from the Live CD< hold Shift while your normal Ubuntu boots, then boot to Recovery mode
<LinuxKilledMe> thks again
<aleksejs_> Hi! I have 3.5.0-43-generic 12.10 xubuntu. Problem is with torrent clients - they don't seed. I've tried Transmission, Ktorrent and qBittorrent, played with settings - nothing helps. Any ideas?
<Rory> aleksejs_: That's almost certainly your ISP blocking torrent connections
<aleksejs_> Rory, everything works with uTorrent@windows
<Rory> aleksejs_: OK so you should make sure you have protocol encryption enabled in your torrent clients
<aleksejs_> checked
<MonkeyDust> aleksejs_  try deluge
<Rory> +1 for deluge, it's the most similar to utorrent imo
<aleksejs_> thanks, I'll try
<aleksejs_> it seems that deluge doesn't know how to import existing torrent :(
<Rory> aleksejs_: It can open .torrent files
<Rory> aleksejs_: If you have them saved somewhere, you can set it to automatically open .torrent files in a directory
<shubhamjain> You mean torrents that are in middle of progress of downloading.
<Rory> aleksejs_: If they're in the middle of downloading, you will have to make sure your download directories are the same, and then make it force a re-check of each torrent's data
<MonkeyDust> aleksejs_  i guess deluge knows, but you have to find out how
<Turingi> so if the hard disk runs out of space that can trigger a kernel panic on boot?
<Turingi> using ubuntu server 12.04.3
<cfhowlett> Turingi, of course
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> what was the name of firewall that ubuntu used
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<aleksejs_> very strange: I've added a torrent, chosen location where downloaded files were, but then it decided to download those files again and make a copies in the same directory
<aleksejs_> guess I did something wrong
<cfhowlett> aleksejs_, it didn't see the original torrent for some reason
<Rory> aleksejs_: if the torrent file is /foo/bar.iso is it downloading to /foo/foo/bar.iso?
<Rory> aleksejs_: Or what is it doing? Because you can't have two identically named files in the same directory
<aleksejs_> hmm
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, some torrents make their own directory where you d/l it
<efe_> hello
<cfhowlett> efe, greetings
<aleksejs_> I have a partition for downloads, mounted as /data
<aleksejs_> and I chosen this partition to download to
<efe_> thanks
<efe_> I need your help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | efe_
<ubottu> efe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aleksejs_> but Deluge decided to download it to ~/
<MonkeyDust> aleksejs_  yes, you can change that in the settings
<lenz> Hey there! I am on 12.04 and I am using a ATI Radeon HD 3450 graphics card. How do I install the proprietary driver?
 * lotuspsychje likes transmission
<aleksejs_> I chosed download destination when I added torrent
<lotuspsychje> !ati | lenz
<ubottu> lenz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<efe_> ok, sorry. I am new to OS, and a c/c++ programmer. I wanna join this community. I really dont know where to start from. I am new to ubuntu and need your help and guidance
<cummseng> is it possible to make the unity bar only show icons which are open on the current screen? (i have dual screens)
<MonkeyDust> aleksejs_  edit > preferences > downloads
<ice9> is there a pastebin for pics?
<cfhowlett> !contribute|efe,
<ubottu> efe,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<aleksejs_> hmm, I guess I know where's a problem
<lotuspsychje> efe_: you want to help develope?
<lotuspsychje> ice9: tinypic?
<MonkeyDust> or imagebin
<efe_> thanks. Yes I do wanna help develop
<lotuspsychje> efe_: #ubuntu-devel
<lenz> lotus, according to AMD, I need to install the legacy driver. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64
<lenz> lotuspsychje, , according to AMD, I need to install the legacy driver. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86_64
<lenz> It seems to be only supported up to kernel 3.4. 12.04 uses 3.8...
<lotuspsychje> lenz: did you check your 'additional drivers' section if any driver list up?
<efe_> Thanks friends, lemme go and check the links u sent me
<LinuxKilledMe> So Im back. I edited the grub file. Put nomodeset where i had to put it. Now kubuntu freeze at startup. Any hints ?
<lenz> lotuspsychje, nothing shows up.
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628415/
<ObrienDave> Bah, Humbug. ;))
<ice9> after i installed gnome-shell from it's repo and installed gedit source to fix a bug, fonts inside gedit now are blured like this pic http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=msn2ia&s=5
<aleksejs_> finally!
<ObrienDave> !yay | aleksejs_
<ubottu> aleksejs_: Glad you made it! :-)
<ianmac1> On which day in April will 14.04 be released? Does Canonical stick to a prticular day?
<dv-> when it's ready
<ObrienDave> ianmac1, no, not really
<aleksejs_> it seems that Deluge ignores manually chosen download location
<MonkeyDust> ianmac1  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ianmac1> MonkeyDust: Ah, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> ianmac1  mind: there are 24 timezones
<ianmac1> oh, right
<aleksejs_> when I added /data as default location in settings, it started to work right
<cfhowlett> ianmac1, when it's done
<cfhowlett> :)
<aleksejs_> let's see if seeding will work
<ianmac1> cfhowlett: it's often done long before it's actually released :)
<aleksejs_> no, it doesn't :(
<linu1> is there any command to record an audio with mplayer in command line?
<dv-> use ffmpeg
<ObrienDave> MonkeyDust, according to: http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/info/timezone.htm, there are 34 time zones associated with a location. 35 if you include UTC (zulu time)
<linu1> dv- it is working but is there any options in mplayer/
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  that cerntainly proves, the earth is a sphere :p
<ObrienDave> yes sir, it does ;P
<aleksejs_> it's interesting that there's no time zone assigned to the north pole
<ObrienDave> hmm, i would think they would use zulu time. i dunno
<aleksejs_> as no one is resident of north pole, and as all longitude lines arecrossed there, there's no meaning of assigning specific time zone. Also on north pole there are only one day in year. But explorers mostly use GMT time
<aleksejs_> back to my problem: still nothing is seeded :(
<a6h3nd9> im having trouble getting vega to scan a tor website
<a6h3nd9> it keeps coming up with a network error
<ice9> after i installed gnome-shell from it's repo and installed gedit source to fix a bug, fonts inside gedit now are blured like this pic http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=msn2ia&s=5
<aleksejs_> now I've added another torrent which is not downloaded yet, and it seeds now, but I guess it will stop seeding once download is finished
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, it won't seed if no one is requesting that particular file
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, what are your deluge bandwidth settings?
<a6h3nd9> ?
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, -1
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, should be something like this: http://i.imgur.com/yct2Lly.png
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, it's something like this
<cfhowlett> a6h3nd9, just for fun, assume no one knows what a vega is or what you're talking about and explain further.
<ObrienDave> lol
<cm13g09> argh - this is annoying - trying to get pam_mount to play ball with a cifs share.  mount needs to run as the user to get the user's krb5 credentials, but yet according to mount "Only root can do that" when I specify noroot=1
<cm13g09> Anyone got any pointers?
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, have you tested the seeding with some popular ISO, like ubuntu 13.10?
<adas> hi I need help with installing a program. I downloaded rtorrent-0.9.2.tar.gz from http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/downloads/  , how do I install this?
<aleksejs_> hmmm
<MonkeyDust> adas  rtorrent is in the repos
<aleksejs_> those torrents that are downloaded with deluge, still are seeding
<adas> MonkeyDust:  I get older version from repo..
<aleksejs_> but those that were already downloaded, are not seeding
<MonkeyDust> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (saucy), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<MonkeyDust> adas  looks the same or newer to me
<adas> what version do u have MonkeyDust
<aleksejs_> restarted deluge, and now nothing is seeding
<MonkeyDust> adas  ubuntu 12.04.3
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, give it a minute to show up in the trackers
<adas> MonkeyDust: i mena of rtorrent
<MonkeyDust> !info rtorrent | adas
<ubottu> adas: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (saucy), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, it shows only one peer for each torrent
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, that's quite possible
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, but i'm quite sure it's not true
<aleksejs_> 1. it shows 1 seed for EACH torrent; 2. at the same time, there are thousands of seeds
<aleksejs_> s/seed/peer
<aleksejs_> could it be something with network configuration?
<efe> I have a problem with my ubuntu login page. I wanna report this to community. can anyone help me??
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, yes, you see thousands of connections but only a few actual data transfers. that's normal
<cfhowlett> !details|efe,
<ubottu> efe,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, not few, but only one
<aleksejs_> it's like: Seeds: 0 (1234), Peers 0(1)
<aleksejs_> pretty sure that's not possible
<aleksejs_> should be a bug with something
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, that's still possible. just because you're seeding, doesn't mean people are requesting. that's how torrent works
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, that is normal
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, then how come that linux clients are not seeding at all for some 2 months, but everything works fine on windows?
<Left_Turn> on ubuntu i tried to install virtualenv.. its missing zlib..  i tried to install pip so i can find zlib, my pip install  fails it's missing setuptools. i try to install setuptools,  that fails to. The i try to run distribute_setup.py this  fails with so many urllib errors.. Is it really this  impossible on linux?
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, the number in () are the number that have that same file as you. the first number are connections to YOUR copy. no biggie
<aleksejs_> and how could it be that seeding works fine while torrent is downloading and after download, but until I restart Deluge?
<j4n6> hey follks, is there somebody using a thinkpad with ubuntu 13.10 who knows how to further tweak the trackpoint? With other distros i get ibm/trackpoint as name and i can set it up to be a lot faster. Ubuntu only offers me "mouse" and not that high speed. Merry Xmas
<efe> ok. I have problom with my login background. I use xubuntu 13.10. When the login page comes up, my xfce blue background do not show up, instead, a white and snowy-like image comes. When I change the user combobox to 'Other', the blue background shows up, then, when i change to my own username, the blue background is still there. In all Words, when i change the selected value of username combobox, the problem is solved.
<aleksejs_> and also, there is a bug assigned specifically to Ktorrent but not solved yet, and there are reports about the same behaviour with other clients
<aleksejs_> I'm 110% sure this is not a normal behaviour
<j4n6> id love to be able to use elantech trackpoint tool but it says not supported
<irhass> ls
<irhass> sa
<efe> I also wanna report this bug by using QA team, im a member there, but i dont know how to do it. Please guide me
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ageng> !list
<ubottu> ageng: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<irhass> anyone knew bout LSTP
<ageng> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cfhowlett> irhass, LTSP??
<cfhowlett> !LTSP
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<efe> what about my problem???? Is there any way to solve it??
<irhass> waht is thin client?
<efe> Problem is :  I have problem with my login background. I use xubuntu 13.10. When the login page comes up, my xfce blue background do not show up, instead, a white and snowy-like image comes. When I change the user combobox to 'Other', the blue background shows up, then, when i change to my own username, the blue background is still there. In all Words, when i change the selected value of username combobox, the problem is solved.
<cfhowlett> irhass, go to the wiki and read.  that's why the bot sent it to you
<adas> MonkeyDust:  how do I check the version of my rtorrent?
<MonkeyDust> adas  apt-cache policy rtorrent
<efe> irhass : thin client is a app that most process isnt done on client side, instead on serverside
<craigbass1976> I've got a kid with a laptop.  I've set up a directory on a web server so that he can load up the directory as a local one (sshfs user@remte-box/dir/ local/dir/) and it works fine he he types his password correctly.  If he doesn't though, it sort of half mounts, or at least hoses the process so that he can't do it again.  I have to, as root, umount the local dir
<adas> 0.8.9-2 MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> adas  and cat /etc/issue   what does it say?
<adas> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<efe> helppppppp meeeeee
<chithira> hai guys,, I need a help over here
<MonkeyDust> adas  good, same as I, try the !backports if you want a newer rtorrent version, 13.10 has 0.9.2
<toni___> hola
<chithira> I am having a ubuntu 13.10 USB is it possible to install ubuntu by replacing windows without loosing my windows disk partitions and its files ? I mean, I want to replace windows but wanna keep the partitions C: D: E: and the files inside it. Can anyone help me ?
<adas> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cfhowlett> efe, word to the wise; read more.  the bot sent a link telling you how to report a bug.  and screaming helppppp meeeee is the quickest way I know to get ignored.
<cfhowlett> !patience|efe
<ubottu> efe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !details|chithira,
<ubottu> chithira,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adas> MonkeyDust: do u know a way to install with the tar file?
<efe> ok ok, sorry, I am new here
<vmuser> what was the dpkg command to show files installed by package?
<vmuser> --listfiles?
<efe> I even didnt know what is ubottu
<cfhowlett> vmuser, dpkg -l will list all    dpkg -l | grep packagename will specify
<MonkeyDust> adas  tar -x    to extract the file
<cfhowlett> !bot|efe
<ubottu> efe: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<adas> MonkeyDust:  yes, and after :P?
<cummseng> is it possible to make the unity bar only show icons which are open on the current screen? (i have dual screens)
<chithira> Now I am running windows7. My question is.. is it possible to replace windows with ubunty by keeping all the hard disk partitions and its files ?
<irhass> my linux mint can't connect a projector , should i  change the xrandr setting?
<cfhowlett> !mint|irhass,
<ubottu> irhass,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> chithira, not sure what you mean; keep the windows partitions?
<V1TSK> chithira: you must format at least one partition to ext4 fs
<chithira> Brother.. I mean
<chithira> i have windows 7 now.
<cfhowlett> chithira, perhaps if you restate the question with some clarity ...
<aleksejs_> ObrienDave, I've found out that there's something interesting with upnp settings @my wireless router
<efe> chithira : since u dont wanna keep windows boot along side with your ubuntu boot(dual boot), the easiest solution is to insert windows dvd, go to partioion manager, delete the boot partition of windows (and create free unallocated space for linux if u dont have), Then install ubuntu
<aleksejs_> maybe this is the reason?
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, could be
<V1TSK> chithira, format one partition to ext4 and then install Ubuntu into it.
<Mark_de_J> hey
<cfhowlett> Mark_de_J, greetings
<irhass> hope Ubuntu Touch will support MediaTek devices
<Mark_de_J> I got again a problemmo.
<vmuser> cfhowlett, 10x
<chithira> and my hard disk partitians are C, D and E.. in C I installed windows. Now I want to uninstall windows and replace it with ubuntu. I dont care about the C drive. But I have to keep the files in D and E
<Mark_de_J> Yesterday I did this to stop my network problem: [19:09] <imghost>  Sudo service network-manager restart [19:09] <Mark_de_j> and then? [19:09] <Mark_de_j> Is everything back to default? [19:10] <imghost> No then use sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<Mark_de_J> But now it takes very long before I got internet.
<efe> chithira , since u dont wanna keep windows boot along side with your ubuntu boot(dual boot), the easiest solution is to insert windows dvd, go to partioion manager, delete the boot partition of windows (and create free unallocated space for linux if u dont have), Then install ubuntu
<ObrienDave> aleksejs_, yes, it seems your router has something to do with it. not really sure on that one
<cfhowlett> chithira, doable.  when you run install, select the "something else" option when you get to the partitioning stage.  of course, back up all data first.
<chithira> efe, dose that means I wont loose any files of other drives ?
<vmuser> how can I track from where an application is taking it's icon?
<chithira> thanx for the help guys... see you in ubuntu :)
<efe> chithira, oofcourse u wont loose, boot partion is about 20Mib. If u dont need C partition, u can also delete it so that it become unallocated, then install ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<efe> Blueskaj, greetings
<BluesKaj> Hi efe
<efe> hi there
<craigbass1976> I've got a kid with a laptop.  I've set up a directory on a web server so that he can load up the directory as a local one (sshfs user@remte-box/dir/ local/dir/) and it works fine he he types his password correctly.  If he doesn't though, it sort of half mounts, or at least hoses the process so that he can't do it again.  I have to, as root, umount the local dir
<Rand0m_Us3r> Hi, is there a way to install the latest Ubuntu via CD(s)? The  .iso is 900MB and won't fit on one CD.
<cfhowlett> !mini|Rand0m_Us3r,
<ubottu> Rand0m_Us3r,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rand0m_Us3r> ubottu: Thanks, I'll try it.
<ubottu> Rand0m_Us3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmarley> halo
<cfhowlett> bmarley, woot
<bmarley> i ve add xmodmap to my awesome s rc.lua but it not work and no debug info
<hadifarnoud> I should add my newly generated rsa pub key to .ssh/autorized_keys on my ubuntu server, right?
<hadifarnoud> it still asks for password
<bmarley> ye that s right
<hadifarnoud> bmarley: any idea why it still ask for password then?
<hadifarnoud> bmarley: I had another pub key and it works just fine. new one doesn't though
<somsip> bmarley: paste the line you've used to run it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest42395> Hey there. I currently have a Win7, a ubuntu and  200GB unallocated partition on my system. Is it possible to <fuse> ubuntus / with the empty one?
<MonkeyDust_> Guest42395  simply install ubuntu on the empty partition
<Guest42395> ubutu is already installed
<somsip> bmarley: paste the line you've used to run it
<Guest42395> alternatively, how do I make a dedicated /home
<MonkeyDust_> Guest42395  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> !home|Guest42395,
<ubottu> Guest42395,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest42395> Thanks cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust_> Guest42395  if that's too much work, you can also backup and reinstall -- the installer can do it for you
<solarseed> hi all
<solarseed> how is the nvidia optimus support wit x.org display manager within the new ubuntu lts that will be released in march (?) 2014 LTS version of kubuntu i plan to use
<cfhowlett> solarseed, greetings
<solarseed> hi cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust_> solarseed  14.04 questions in #ubuntu+1
<solarseed> MonkeyDust_: instead join my channel #ubuntu++ and tell me personally nick to nick ;)
<leo_> hi, i'm currently having a lot of problems trying to make my nvidia GT 740m work
<leo_> can anyone help?
<leo_> i've tried every single post i found on askubuntu
<route_access> whois gbence
<MonkeyDust_> leo_  you should only read the posts that are about your issue
<Xeno-Genesis> Hello, I'm having trouble with my Intel graphics chip and multiple displays.
<Xeno-Genesis> The laptop is refusing to recognize the position that I've set for the monitors. It keeps putting my laptop screen to the left.
<Ycarene> I'm trying to compile a program and it's throwing out  "Object gtk-config' not found in defined platform paths!", I've got the dev packages for libgtk installed (for both version)
<Ycarene> Or is it bad to ask that here?
<donta> I am trying to redirect example.com --> www.example.com on my server except that when I do I get a 403, I understand that I need to setup 2 vhosts on my server one for example.com and another for www.example.com do I need to have a full config on both or just activate the host with a2ensite?
<cfhowlett> Ycarene, easy to ask, hard to get an answer as this is not necessarily  a coding channel.
<donta> this is the redirect I'm using: http://pastebin.centos.org/6866/
<Ycarene> cfhowlett - Well, I'm not really looking for coding advice, I just need to know what package has gtk-config in it.
<Ycarene> cfhowlett - because it's not in either libgtk3-dev or libgtk2-dev
<cfhowlett> Ycarene, try dpgk -l | grep gtk-config
<hggdh> or apt-file search gtk-config. But I am guessing this is not the name of the file
<AlecTaylor> hi
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor, greetings
<AlecTaylor> In Canonical Upstart, can I specify environmental variables with $FOO/bar syntax inside .conf files?
<MonkeyDust_> !upstart | AlecTaylor start here
<ubottu> AlecTaylor start here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<AlecTaylor> MonkeyDust_: Looking through examples on http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ - Looks like it works!
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<chrispecoraro> Anybody have any luck installing 13.10 on a MacBook Pro?
<OerHeks> chrispecoraro, some did > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Ycarene> cfhowlett - hmm,  no gtk-config, though from a little digging it looks like gtk-config went the way of the dinosaur when gtk2 came out and it uses pkg-config.  I don't think I can install this program.
<chrispecoraro> actually, I can run 13.10 in virtualbox but with 4gig on the machine it's pretty slow since compiz is a memory hog
<cfhowlett> chrispecoraro, lubuntu/xubuntu would be lighter
<Rory> chrispecoraro: In situations like that I usually recommend Xubuntu, which is a lot lighter on graphical resources specifically
<chrispecoraro> Right, i'm using lubuntu
<leo_> MonkeyDust_: i know, but we got a lot posts about my nvidia card down there
<Rory> chrispecoraro: Lubuntu is good too but it's even more lightweight
<chrispecoraro> xubuntu is lighter than lubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> no
<chrispecoraro> xfde vs lxde
<cfhowlett> chrispecoraro, other way around I think
<chrispecoraro> Okay
<[Gentoo]> with 4gb ram though you wont notice much difference
<OerHeks> lubuntu 256 mb / xubuntu 512 mb // ubuntu 1 gb
<[Gentoo]> going from xfce to gnome etc is quite major
<Rory> chrispecoraro: Lubuntu is more lightweight, but I imagine your main issue is graphical reosurces if you're virtualising. So either Xubuntu or Lubuntu would be good, but (IMO) XFCE is more mature
<Rory> Other opinions are available
<[Gentoo]> http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/
<chrispecoraro> My goal is to install it as a partition.
<chrispecoraro> Apple sucks for many reasons as a developer computer used to linux.
<chrispecoraro> (the OS)
<Rory> chrispecoraro: If you do, don't forget you can switch between x/l/ubuntu very easily, you don't have to just pick one
<chrispecoraro> Right, in fact I have unity and lubuntu installed
<vmuser> is there a dedicated channel for openstack questions?
<craigbass1976> I've got a kid with a laptop.  I've set up a directory on a web server so that he can load up the directory as a local one (sshfs user@remte-box/dir/ local/dir/) and it works fine if he types his password correctly.  If he doesn't though, it sort of half mounts, or at least hoses the process so that he can't do it again.  I have to, as root, umount the local dir
<cfhowlett> chrispecoraro, try this: lightweight distro PLUS the developer packages that went into DELL sputnik ubuntu
<cfhowlett> http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3685.dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition-a-client-to-cloud-solution-project-sputnik.aspx
<cfhowlett> ***http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/***
<cfhowlett> http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<chrispecoraro> OerHeks:   That link that you sent me seems a bit out of date
<chrispecoraro> There is no generation info
<chrispecoraro> trying from command line
<chrispecoraro> okay 9,2
<cfhowlett> chrispecoraro, this is it:  http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition.aspx
<chrispecoraro> I can try the 13.04 guide on the 9,2
<chrispecoraro> Apple sucks because I'm used to all of the shortcuts from the PC world. I'm using an external US keyboard with lubuntu in a VM...
<sideone> hey all. i had a linux box that had openvpn installed. i have just removed the pakage and disabled the rc.d scripts. I still see a br0 being created, but do not have any tun interfaces anymore. This box is running from a vm guest, but i only have a single nic allocated to the box. How can i stop the creation of the br0 interface?
<sideone> if i use brctl delbr, the interface is created again on boot.
<sideone> also interfaces, does not show an int for br0
<chrispecoraro> okay 9,2
<chrispecoraro> "Installation is only successful when an OS X partition remains on the drive, and has rEFIt (or other EFI boot menu utility) installed.
<chrispecoraro> "
<chrispecoraro> Should I try from DVD or USB?
<Rory> chrispecoraro: They ought to be the same, but USB ougt to be faster and less wasteful
<chrispecoraro> if it works!
<chrispecoraro> I've read that it's more difficult..DANG APPLE!!!
<cfhowlett> chrispecoraro, that is definitely an old tutorial.  REFIT is no longer developed/maintained.  ReFIND is the new multiboot manager
<phelix> I have an item in cron. I can tell that its not running properly. as what its supposed to do doesn't actually update. But if I take the command that i have in there and copy it and paste it . It runs fine. How can I troubleshoot this? In cron if i add > file.log the only thing that populates in this log file is. "#!/usr/bin/env tail: cron.log: file truncated" but no output about what is happening
<phelix> other than this goes into the log file Anyone have any ideas ?
<chrispecoraro> cfhowlett: I just need to be sure that there is no chance that my Apple OSX partition will be changed or damaged.
<MonkeyDust_> phelix  make sure you use full paths, no shortcuts like ~ or ../
<phelix> MonkeyDust_> Yea, everything has a full pathto it
<cfhowlett> chrispecoraro, I can't speak to that as I have zero experience.  sorry
<phelix> 0 * * * * /usr/bin/drush -d scr --uri=boisechamber.dev.tributemedia.com /var/aegir/platforms/aegir01/dev-7.24/sites/boisechamber.dev.tributemedia.com/import_nodes.php > /var/aegir/platforms/aegir01/dev-7.24/sites/boisechamber.dev.tributemedia.com/cron.log
<phelix> this is my line
<phelix> if i paste that in the term it runs perfectly fine
<MonkeyDust_> phelix  the 0 bothers me, what's it suppsed to do?
<phelix> runs at the beginning of every hour
<phelix> 4:00 - 5:00 etc
<shreezbot_> How can I determine what is using a filesystem on my machine?  I'm trying to umount it, and it won't let me because it is in use, but it is empty, so I can't tell what would be using it...
<jstnc> lsof
<chrispecoraro> shreezbot_: are you IN the directory?
<aliendou_> hi folks - i am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86_64 on a VPS and would like to install a GUI desktop.  would you recommend i install xfce as a lightweight option?
<synmuffin> hey all is there a way to limit specific clients (by ip) that can query my dnsmasq service? like a whitelist or something?
<cfhowlett> aliendou_, absolutely
<aliendou_> fantastic!
<aliendou_> ok, i have done all upgrades and updates.  do i need to run the     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   first?
<shreezbot_> chrispecoraro, No, I'm not in the directory.  I had already made that mistake...  :)
<MonkeyDust_> aliendou_  no, use xubuntu-desktop
<aliendou_> ahhh
<aliendou_> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<aliendou_> oops
<cfhowlett> LOL
<aliendou_> installing xubuntu now
<aliendou_> thanks MonkeyDust_
<aleksejs_> I find kubuntu-desktop more stable than xubuntu-desktop
<trisquelgnu> is it possible to install windows on a machine that already has ubuntu pre installed and let both the system coexist?
<aleksejs_> yes
<cfhowlett> trisquelgnu, sure.  you'll need to set up the bootloader thought
<cfhowlett> *though*
<MonkeyDust_> trisquelgnu  technically yes, but windows will ruin the grub
<aleksejs_> but if you have an UEFI then it's better to intall win8
<trisquelgnu> cfhowlett: how
<cfhowlett> trisquelgnu, windows WILL wipe your bootloader so be ready to reinistall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<trisquelgnu> MonkeyDust_: yes but can it not be corrected?
<MonkeyDust_> trisquelgnu  sure, see what ubottu says, but it's a pain, you'll get frustrated and think ubuntu is no good
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust_, ^^^ until the first time you actual get the fix and find it so simple a caveman could do it ...
<aleksejs_> you will need to modify windows bootloader later to be able to boot from ubuntu. Or even easier way is to restore grub from livecd/usb
<dharani_sahu> hi is there any way for speeding up the system
<aleksejs_> dharani_sahu, define "speeding up"
<dharani_sahu> im a developer so usually there is eclipse running along with some local servers
<trijntje> dharani_sahu: that depends on what is slowing it down
<bsdtux> Hey everyone does anyone have much experience with bumblebee. I am having problems getting optirun glxgears to run. Keeps telling me Failed to initialize the nvidia gpu
<nikow> Why ubuntu 13 don't have /tmp in tmpfs by default?
<aleksejs_> dharani_sahu, eclipse is slow as hell, try another ide
<nikow> bsdtux, Turn on your graphic card
<nikow> bsdtux, It's disabled
<dharani_sahu> can you suggest some ides which are fast enough
<bsdtux> Ok stupid question. How do I do that. I have checked the bios. It is an Asus laptop
<aleksejs_> dharani_sahu, it depends on purpose
<bsdtux> Q550L
<aleksejs_> are you web developer? language?
<bsdtux> is the model
<dharani_sahu> yes im a web developer with java and python along with javascript
<aleksejs_> for py/js, vim with some plugins will be enough, but not for java
<leo_> dharani_sahu: try komodo-edit
<leo_> bsdtux: which gpu do you have?
<aleksejs_> maybe netbeans will be better choice
<huttan-> dharani_sahu: sublime text 2
<aleksejs_> also, you can try disabling JS validation in elipse
<bsdtux> I have an Intel Haswell and Nvidia GT 745 M
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi there, i found the german Wiki to be inconsistent when using terms like "Repositories, Archive " and "Paketquelle"..., so its confusing to me..
<aleksejs_> siblime text 2 is also good choice, but it's not an IDE
<leo_> i got the same problem here with an GT 740M
<dharani_sahu> okay
<leo_> i cant even put bbswitch to work
<dharani_sahu> but what about auto complete
<nikow> bsdtux, In general, tee /proc/acpi/bbswitch <<<ON
<nikow> should help.
<bsdtux> good to know I am not the only one with problems. I have been banging my head against the wall for a week now
<leo_> me too, i got a new dell and its a haswell with this gpu too
<aleksejs_> dharani_sahu, autocomplete works in every ide, and in sublime/vim
<leo_> a Vostro 5470
<nikow> bsdtux, And propobly you must reload your nouveau driver
<nikow> bsdtux, modprobe -r nouveau
<nikow> modprobe nouveau
<bsdtux> nikow says /proc/acpi/bbswitch No such file or directory
<nikow> bsdtux, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<nikow> sudo apt-get update
<dharani_sahu> aleksejs: i have tried vim but its using only commands
<leo_> nikow: dmesg | grep -C 10 bbswitch:
<nikow> sudo apt-get install bbswitch
<dharani_sahu> and very hard to remember
<leo_> bsdtux:
<leo_> dmesg | grep -C 10 bbswitch:
<nikow> Damn, sorry, i must go
<nikow> it should work
<nikow> its always working
<nikow> you don't have bbswitch in general
<leo_> i have
<leo_> but it doesnt load
<aleksejs_> dharani_sahu, there are gazillion of plugins for vim, and there are nice tutorials. Basically, you don;t need to remember vim commands, you need to understand vim logic
<leo_> [ 1128.807856] bbswitch: No suitable _DSM call found.
<bsdtux> I get unable to locate package bbswitch
<dharani_sahu> aleksejs_: can you give some links for tutorials
<aleksejs_> dharani_sahu, http://vim-adventures.com/ this one is nice
<dharani_sahu> aleksejs_: thanks alot
<ceq> What's the difference between installing ubuntu 12 via WUBI or just installing it via boot-CD on a seperate partition?
<bsdtux> leo_:
<bsdtux> dmesg showed that it failed to evaluted some things
<leo_> bsdtux: i having the same issues
<leo_> i cant even make bbswitch work :/
<bsdtux> I just got bbswitch-source installed. Going to reboot and see if that does anything.
<opensue> v
<dipak> hello
<opensue> ddd
<opensue> sory
<MonkeyDust_> opensue  it works, we see you
<opensue> yes
<Mitizaro> is there a way to
<Mitizaro> create USB flashable for linux (like mint, ubuntu 12.04) when i'm under Debian 7.3
<MonkeyDust_> Mitizaro  better ask in the debian channel, i guess
<cfhowlett> Mitizaro, unetbootin ...
<dipak> cfhowlett: unetbootin is for windows
<Guest74546> unetbootin is for ubuntu, too
<trijntje> dipak: thats not true, you can install unetbootin from the repository
<Guest74546> /?
<cfhowlett> dipak, read more, post less.  unetbootin runs on several OS
<cfhowlett> bad poetry aside ...
<dipak> cfhowlett: didn't knew that thanks for the info.
<cfhowlett> dipak, no worries
<Unovy> ...Hey
<cfhowlett> Unovy, ho
<Unovy> Hello
<Unovy> I... need some help here. lol
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust_> Unovy  lol, let's hear it
<LainOfTheWired> what the problem it be?
<Unovy> First of all, I'm new with ubuntu so... I'm not good with that OS yet
<Unovy> The problem is
<cfhowlett> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Unovy> Okay, sorry.
<Unovy> I've updated my ubuntu with the lastest updates, and now my grub customizer is not working
<ice9> what is the path to openjdk?
<MonkeyDust_> ice9  in a terminal, type    which openjdk
<bsdtux> leo_ I just tried to the acpi_hack for the lenovo's but that didn't help either
<ice9> MonkeyDust_: I mean the JAVA_HOME path
<cfhowlett> ice9, in your terminal    whereis openjdk
<leo_> bsdtux: #bumblebee
<glitsj16> ice9: echo $JAVA_HOME
<ice9> glitsj16: it's not defined so I want to set it,  so I need to know where it's installed by apt-get
<bsdtux> leo_ ok I am on there now
<harushimo> I need to install multiple packages in apt-get.  what is command for it
<leo_> bsdtux: there two gents there discussing our problem
<harushimo> is it apt-get install package1, package2...etch
<Pici> harushimo: apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<cfhowlett> harushimo, sudo apt-get package1 package2 ...
<ircuser12345> imghost, are you there?
<glitsj16> ice9: okay, what did any of the other suggestions do? i run the oracle but i bet it's under /usr/lib/jvm somewhere
<harushimo> thank you
<imghost> ircuser12345, yes mate what's up?
<glitsj16> Unovy: not very familiar with grub customizer, but does the grub menu show/work ok?
<Unovy> Not actually, it crashes when it's loading
<ircuser12345> imghost, thankyou for helping me now my usb wireless is working thanks alot
<Unovy> Oh, you mean grub menu, yes, it is, but grub customizer stop working after I updated my ubuntu
<imghost> ircuser12345, enjoy :)
<glitsj16> Unovy: okay, at least you can boot into your system?
<Unovy> Yes I can
<kostkon> Unovy, is grub costumizer an app?
<dipak> Unovy: try to run grub customizer as root
<Unovy> Okay, I'll try to run as root
<Unovy> Still crashing
<Mitizaro> hey guys - is there automatic equivallent of Microsoft Visual Studio -- that translates sass into css without using ruby or typing to console eeevery type you start project.. :)
<Mitizaro> someone?
<linux> hmm
<harushimo> anyone setup openstack on ubuntu?
<yto> my notebook doesnt shutdown in ubuntu. anyone can help me?
<glitsj16> Unovy: can you put the output of your regular grub customizer start command (so not running as root if this isn't regular) into paste.ubuntu.com? without some more info it's a shot in the dark..
<harushimo> yto: whats going on?
<yto> harushimo: my labtop doesnt shut down. can you help me?
<nblavoie> happy holidays
<dipak> yto: give more info
<nblavoie> yto > CTRL + ALT + T then enter sudo reboot
<harushimo> yto: do this command in terminal: sudo shutdown -h now.  It should shutdown
<Unovy> You mean, the text is shown when I run grub-customizer from the terminal?
<glitsj16> Unovy: correct, when you paste that into paste.ubuntu.com you'll get a URL, please post that here some the channel can see it
<glitsj16> !pastebinit | Unovy
<ubottu> Unovy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yto> harushimu: in ubunto when click on shut down display ubuntu logo with 4 dots but doesn shutdown and stop on it. i test sudo shutdown -h now and sudo shutdown -P now but doesnt work!
<yto> harushimo: in ubuntu when click on shut down display ubuntu logo with 4 dots but doesn shutdown and stop on it. i test sudo shutdown -h now and sudo shutdown -P now but doesnt work!
<aliendou_> hi folks, im trying to run the xfce4 desktop on ubuntu via a VPS and i get this message http://pastebin.com/cEiw9eYK  can anyone tell me what might be wrong please?
<harushimo> yto: try a power cycle.  I think something getting caught when it is shutting down
<glitsj16> Unovy: that output looks okay, except for the dbus error .. have you ran sudo update-grub after the updates ?
<PatrickDickey> Hey everyone. I've got a weird question. I installed Ubuntu 13.10 using the server disc, and added a couple of desktops. Now, when I boot up, I get the Waiting for Network Configuration message, followed by the waiting up to 60 seconds for network configuration, and it fails. But, if I boot in Recovery Mode, I can start the network without a problem. I'm at a loss as to what to fix/check with this problem. I've checked /etc/network/in
<SchrodingersScat> I'm running a pptpd server, and right now only one client is able to connect.  I get 'Could not open control connection to <server>' in syslog.
<Unovy> I'll try to run, just a moment
<dipak> Unovy: have you restarted the machine after update?
<newatit> i need help on removing x.org
<aliendou_> here is a better error message http://pastebin.com/WQ49UaW1
<Rory> newatit: What are you hoping to achieve?
<Rory> newatit: Turning a normal Ubuntu install into one with no display, like a server?
<Unovy> Yes I restarted
<newatit> is the x.org a virus?
<leo_> newatit: nop, it's your display server
<dipak> newatit: Why do you think so?
<llutz> newatit: http://www.x.org/wiki/
<PatrickDickey> ShrodingersScat is the server on ubuntu or just the client?
<SchrodingersScat> PatrickDickey: both are ubuntu.
<PatrickDickey> newatit, x.org is the organization behind the server that runs your desktop.
<Rory> !xorg | newatit
<ubottu> newatit: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<Unovy> Okay, I've run sudo grub-update here. Now I'll try to run grub-customizer again
<usermac> hello
<newatit> ok now im confussed
<SchrodingersScat> PatrickDickey: the client that can connect is xubuntu 13.10, then I have another xubuntu 13.10 that cannot connect, and my android device also could not connect while it has been able to in the past.
<Rory> well newatit why don't you explain what problem you'e having? That would be a good place to start
<glitsj16> Unovy: fine, show the channel the URL from pastebin again, i don't mind PM but than only i can see it, which is not the purpose, the more help you can get the bbetter right..
<decci> We are a small school, and we've been running on Zentyal (Ubuntu) for each of our 5 years. It is time to retire our current server and put a new server in place.  We can install Zentyal on the server and set it up for remote access.   I want to achieve the following...  Configure Zentyal to support client authentication, and establish roaming profiles on all lab machines such that a student logging on to any machine on the network or 
<decci> Any idea?
<Rory> decci: Best not to mention you're not technically using Ubuntu in here
<Rory> decci: The technology you want to research is called "ldap"
<dipak> newatit: it's the display server that helps to display the OS user interface or any display related programs.
<newatit> whats netpanzer?
<PatrickDickey> decci, that sounds like something for Zentyal's support not so much ubuntu's.
<dipak> newatit:a free open source online multiplayer tactical warfare game
<newatit> ok.. i never downloaded that.. but it has tons of files in my computer..
<PatrickDickey> newatit, if you downloaded one of the games that it hosts, that may be why. Honestly, I've never heard of it, so I can't be sure.
<yto> harushimo: power cycle?
<PatrickDickey> Actually newatit, are you talking about x.Org or netpanzer when you say you never downloaded it.
<harushimo> yto: hold down power button until the laptop shut it off. It shouldn't take long
<newatit> netpanzer..
<Unovy> glitsj16: Here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6629889/
<Rory> newatit: What files are there from it on your comuter? you could try finding it in the Software Center and clicking Remove
<PatrickDickey> newatit, you can remove it by running apt-get remove netpanzer then. Or remove it in Software Center.
<glitsj16> Unovy: thanks, having a look
 * PatrickDickey is a command line junkie...
<newatit> how can i check if a file is legit or not? or how can i check my system?
<yto> harushimo: ok . but  is  this true?
<PatrickDickey> newatit, assuming you only install programs from the official repositories (not third party locations), you can be fairly confident that they're legit. There are programs that you can install to verfiy the files later, but I'm not sure if they verifiy them originally or not.
<dipak> newatit: or try synaptic package manager to search the files
<newatit> i dont have netpanzer installed in  software centr
<glitsj16> Unovy: not really seeing anything that jumps out .. what version of ubuntu are you seeing this on?
<Unovy> glitsj16: I'm currently using ubuntu 12.04 LTS (x64)
<PatrickDickey> newatit, if you're comfortable with the command line, you can try sudo apt-get remove netpanzer or sudo apt-get purge netpanzer. If it's installed, then that *should* remove it (purge will remove all configuration files and anything associated with it).
<Rory> newatit: Could you tell us what files have aroused your suspicion? It's possible it was somehow installed by mistake; what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Rory> newatit: It's not really that simple to say whether a file is "legit" or not
<harushimo> yto: I did a few computers and laptop before.  That may solve the shutdown problem
<harushimo> yto:  I seriously think the laptop is not completely restarting
<newatit> whats this --->>>  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   thunderbird-globalmenu gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 libubuntuoneui-3.0-1
<harushimo> yto: it isn't clearing your memory
<dipak> newatit: these files are already in your system.
<PatrickDickey> Is anyone here comfortable with Network Manager? It crashes when I try to boot up normally, but it loads if I try to boot through Recovery mode.
<PatrickDickey> Newatit, that means that they were installed as part of other updates/package installations, but were left when you removed those other updates/packages.
<newatit> is it possible that its from windows?
<dipak> newatit: no
<glitsj16> Unovy: sorry, had a phone call .. what you could try is seeing if there's a more recent version of grub-customizer, what version do you use right now? apt-cache policy grub-customizer will show you ..
<PatrickDickey> newatit, nope. Windows doesn't "see" the linux drives, and linux won't install windows programs unless you use WiNE. It's just a normal thing through upgrades.
<Rory> newatit: Those packages are on my Ubuntu system too, they're to do with the email client, and a couple of other things. It's safe to remove them if you like, with the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" but they don't do any harm by being there
<Unovy> glitsj16: That's okay. It's saying that I've installed the "4.0.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1p" version
<newatit> i dont have windows anymore.. when i tried to reformat windows it didnt clean the drive properly so.. i installed ubuntu using a USB i made with an infected windows..
<PatrickDickey> newatit, did Ubuntu format the drive as part of its installation?
<newatit> yes..
<JoeyJoeJo> I ran 'update-rc.d drbd defaults' to make drbd start on boot, but when I rebooted, drbd wasn't started. How can I fix that? Is there another command I should be running to make things start at boot?
<newatit> but is it possible that the Ubuntu USB installer i made from windows is infected?
<PatrickDickey> newatit, unless you install Something like Wine (a program that allows you to run Windows programs), then windows files (.exe, .bat, .dll, etc) won't run.
<PatrickDickey> So, newatit, even if the USB was infected, the virus wouldn't have any effect at all.
<Rory> One of the primary reasons I use Linux actually :3
<Unovy> glitsj16: I've checked in launchpad.net that there is 5 different packages avaliable. https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer/+packages
<glitsj16> Unovy: that looks like the most recent version available .. so that plan is gone hehe, i'm afraid that i don't have anything more usefull .. best shot you have is contacting the maintainer of the PPA through launchpad and adding your error info
<Unovy> glitsj16: Is there a possibility I've installed the wrong one?
<glitsj16> Unovy: yeah, those are for different versions of ubuntu
<glitsj16> Unovy: it's unlikely, if you added the PPA through the regular procedure it should only offer you the package for precise (12.04) ..
<pyrobisqit> hello, I'm having problems with the free AMD drivers, as they cause corruption and I'm unable to install Ubuntu
<pyrobisqit> is there a way to install ubuntu in text-mode? I think there was an alternate CD somewhere? I can't find it
<Unovy> glitsj16: Oh... I see. I'll try to find a way to contact the maintainer about this issue
<newatit> how come i see similar configurations that the virus did to my windows?
<PatrickDickey> pyrobisqit You might be able to use Ubuntu-server for that. That's how I had to install ubuntu on this laptop.
<PatrickDickey> newatit, what do you mean by similar configurations?
<glitsj16> Unovy: https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer has a link in the right column to report bugs, you might need to make a launchpad account to use that facility, add your ubuntu version and the error like you pasted here before
<pyrobisqit> PatrickDickey: Unfortunately, Ubuntu-server lacks USB drivers I need for keyboard, so that's no good, I don't have any PS/"2 keyboards anymore
<pyrobisqit> maybe I can install Lubuntu, but it's unbelievable that there's no way to install Ubuntu without 3D acceleration anymore
<gmachine_24> greetings. I use rsync to back up my music drive; however, everyone so often the back up drive ... well, I don't know what happens but folders disappear and the drive goes into a "read only" mode; supposedly root has rw access but even as root I can't change anything. this has happened several times over the years and the only solution is a reboot. I'm going to run an e2fsck on the drive but...
<gmachine_24> ...can anyone explain this? thanks.
<newatit> like changing the update settings.. and adding trust certificates
<PatrickDickey> pyrobisqit you could try a net install disc then. If you have to install an older version, you can always upgrade to the version you want.
<newatit> installing and copying files.. and changing my settings
<pyrobisqit> PatrickDickey: Nope. Net install disc doesn't have UEFI key to boot in secure mode. I don't want to install using a MBR style partitioning scheme
<pyrobisqit> I would have to boot it in BIOS mode apparenttly
<PatrickDickey> Newatit, I would say it depends on what settings and certificates are being changed. WIndows update does those things also, to an extent. But the important thing is Windows viruses won't work on Linux, and there are very few Linux viruses in the wild.
<PatrickDickey> pyrobisqit disable secure boot. Then you can reenable it after you install, if you want.
<pyrobisqit> I guess I'll just go with Lubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop
<Unovy> glitsj16: Okay, I'll create an account to report this bug
<xaier> Merry Christmas!
<pyrobisqit> PatrickDickey: It's not just secure boot keys, the net install system will actually be installed in BIOS mode, thus no GPT and many other UEFI features
<pyrobisqit> the system would be running in BIOS legacy mode
<glitsj16> Unovy: best of luck, at least you can get into your system manually ..
<aditya> hello
<gmachine_24> there is a swap file on a drive I use to store music - nothing else. do I need a swap file on this drive>
<Unovy> glitsj16: Yes, that's what I was thinking of
<gmachine_24> ?
<newatit> it redirects me to sites and tracks my surfing activities.. it even logs my local activities
<ceq> I'm currently installing ubuntu on my dads xp-home machine. I did so via wubi. Since xp wont be updated in april, is it safe to work on ubuntu this way?
<Unovy> glitsj16: But how do I access the list of options that grub menu shows when my machine boots up?
<PatrickDickey> gmachine_24 I think you're confusing swap file with something else. in Linux, a swap file is like the virtual memory in Windows. It uses a portion of your drive space as "memory".
<newatit> how do i get rid of these things?
<glitsj16> Unovy: you will need to hit the left shift or esc key just after your bios splash to show the regular grub menu
<PatrickDickey> pyrobisqit If you boot the netinstall disc in UEFI mode, it should install in UEFI mode. If not, you can use BootRepair to fix that later.
<PatrickDickey> newatit, what does all of these things? And when you say it redirects you to sites, do you mean it directs you to another site when you go to say amazon.com, or does it redirect you to a search page?
<Unovy> glitsj16: Hm... Doing that, it'll give me the option to reorder the list?
<ceq> was that a stupid question? i'm having trouble understanding the core difference between a wubi install and a normal, parallel install next to windows - any help?
<yto> my labtop doesn shut down in ubuntu(test sudo shutdown -h now and shutdown -P now) but doesnt work. can anyone help me?
<phunyguy> hey what is the difference between the -p and -d options with do-release-upgrade?
<gmachine_24> PatrickDickey: I know what a swap file is. but I'm looking at  the drive and a swap file is listed ... taking up 6gb more or less..... which makes no sense to me
<phunyguy> gmachine_24, because swap is a partition, not a file.
<newatit> im having areally had time explning things sorry
<PatrickDickey> !wubi | ceq try this.
<ubottu> ceq try this.: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<gmachine_24> phunyguy: OK, I meant partition. Alright? Anyway, it's there and I don't know why.
<phunyguy> gmachine_24, since it is a partition, that space is considered used.
<imghost> yto, which make and model?
<PatrickDickey> gmachine_24 how much memory do you have in the computer/
<ceq> ubottu: but is it safe to use ubuntu this way adter april, when xp doesnt get updated anymore?
<phunyguy> ceq, ubottu is a bot.
<ceq>  yeah i realized..
<MonkeyDust_> ceq  what's the linkt between xp and ubuntu, exactly?
<dipak> phunyguy: -d is for upgrade to development version of ubuntu or to the beta version.
<ceq> thats my question. they are on the same drive, but different partitions
<danny4way> I have an error with linux-header-3.8.0-31-generic
<glitsj16> Unovy: no, to do that you will need to edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file manually, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. just make sure you don't mess up the syntax .. in fact, do a sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bak before editing, so you have a backup
<danny4way> it says there's no installation candidate.
<danny4way> I need that or i can't process what i am doing.
<MonkeyDust_> ceq  even if you should delete xp, you can still use ubuntu, they are independent from each other
<ceq> ok sweet. so wubi is just an installation interface?
<MonkeyDust_> ceq  a wubi, that's a windows application and something you should avoid
<danny4way> E: Package 'linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic' has no installation candidate
<Bahman_Dool> how to change host name in ubuntu? I want the terminal be like root@foo not root@bar
<danny4way> I have this error
<glitsj16> Unovy: if you're not sure about this, pastebin that file and if you tell me what order you want things to appear in i'll try to edit it for you, i just need a quick break, be back in 5 minutes
<Unovy> glitsj16: Okay
<yto> imghost: acer E1-572G
<dipak> danny4way: can you post details?
<danny4way> Okay. I will post it on pastebin
<imghost> yto, paste the output of dmesg
<danny4way> dipak, http://pastebin.com/eGYmwcty
<phunyguy> dipak, I understand the -d option, but what is the -p option?
<Bahman_Dool> how to change host name in ubuntu? I want the terminal be like root@foo not root@bar
<ceq> MonkeyDust_: why should i avoid it? im trying to make a smooth transition for my das from xp to ubuntu. is wubi the wrong way to do so? does ubuntu installed via wubi work without windows if i decide to delete it?
<ceq> *dad
<gmachine_24> I don't seem to be able to make my point. I have Ubuntu and Debian and Windows on one drive. There are two swap files on this drive. I have two OTHER hard drives to store/back up my music. This is all they do. Yet, one has a 6GB swap file and other partitions which make no sense to me. So, never mind. II don't need a swap on that drive. Thanks anyway.
<MonkeyDust_> ceq  wubi is nice is nice to make yourself familiar with the ubuntu interface, but not a real installation
<MonkeyDust_> typo*
<spexi> Bahman_Dool: edit /etc/hostname
<gmachine_24> swap files = swap partitions/////// my bad
<glitsj16> Unovy: back, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and show me the url please? feel free to pm me, we can discuss the order you want your setup to show in in pm if you don't mind
<ceq> MonkeyDust_: ok thanks!
<Unovy> glitsj16: Okay, I'll PM about the order
<ceq> MonkeyDust_: i backed up mail, private data,... so formatting windows finally and giving ubuntu a full install is the way, right?
<Bahman_Dool> spexi, that does not work
<howefield> danny4way: saucy doesn't have the 3.8 kernel, you won't find it in the saucy repositories. Try updating grub.
<danny4way> and how do i update grub?
<MonkeyDust_> ceq  great, backup was a good idea, now you can go ahead and not panic when something goes wrong
<ceq> MonkeyDust_: my dad is not as skilled as me, i hope there will be no issues with the printr drivers etc...
<howefield> danny4way: from a terminal, sudo update-grub and then reboot.
<spexi> Bahman_Dool: why not?
<danny4way> howefield, thank you
<ceq> MonkeyDust_: thanks for yor help and happy holidays!
<newatit> can anyone help me with trackers?
<WebbyIT> newatit, what's your problem?
<dougl> newatit, what is a tracker?
<BAMbanda> Hello, I'm tring to install the LightTable ide from their website, it came as a tarball (tar.gz), so i untarred it fine and tried to run the program via ./LightTable, but I'm getting a message: "bin: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<BAMbanda> although I just downloaded libnss3
<Rory> BAMbanda: Do they provide installation instructions; specifically a list of dependencies?
<BAMbanda> nope, http://www.lighttable.com/
<newatit> whats the ramoops.ko file?
<Rory> newatit: You're asking very weird, specific questions with no conext
<dipak> newatit: it's a kernel module
<Rory> Firstly BAMbanda did you download the 64 or 32 bit version? And do you ave a 64 or 32 bit installation?
<newatit> whats it for?
<BAMbanda> Rory, "Linux shai-Satellite-C855D 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Rory> OK BAMbanda so ensure you downloaded the 64-bit version from the site
<BAMbanda> Rory, ah that must be it
<Rory> newatit: Apparently it "Log panic/oops to a RAM buffer"
<dipak> newatit: kernel driver module
<Rory> newatit: So if your system completely crashes up, at least it's able to display some kind of error message
<newatit> oh ok.. thatnks
<danny4way> After I update grub, it still doesn't work.
<danny4way> http://pastebin.com/eGYmwcty
<danny4way> same error
<Rhiannon87> hello i want to upgrade my ubuntu installation (12.04) to the latest, but i notce that there is no alternate cd, with the latest version is it possible to activate existing LVM ?
<Rhiannon87> previously i use alternate cd to use lvm encryption
<MonkeyDust_> Rhiannon87  better stick to 12.04, soon the next LTS wil be out
<newatit> how do i check my system using the terminal?
<dipak> danny4way: what is the version of kernel currently in use by ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust_> newatit  what do you want to know?
<Rhiannon87> MonkeyDust_: and the alterate cd will be back in 14.04?
<MonkeyDust_> Rhiannon87  yes, it's the server installer
<dipak> newatit: type lspci
<danny4way> how do i check dipak?
<danny4way> dipak
<khildin> uname -a for kernel version
<danny4way> Linux Danny 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:03:44 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<danny4way> this is what i get
<Rhiannon87> MonkeyDust_: no DE in it?
<khildin> 3.8.0-31-generic <- kernel version
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  now uname -r
<MonkeyDust_> Rhiannon87  no GUI, if that's what you mean
<danny4way> After uname -r, i get this
<danny4way> 3.8.0-31-generic
<Lucid_Lynx> Is there something like automatic password changes, based on a predefined basis in Ubuntu ?
<Lucid_Lynx> a packet i could install ?
<dipak> danny4way: 3.8.0-31 kernel version is already used by the system try to update it to a greater version.
<danny4way> and how do i update?
<yto> i cant shutdown my in ubuntu( i testshutdown -h and -P)but doesnt work
<danny4way> is it  sudo update-grub ?
<danny4way> dipak
<MonkeyDust_> yto  "sudo shutdown -h now" without quotes
<MonkeyDust_> yto  or sudo init 0
<dipak> danny4way: you already did that isn't it?
<yto> i test this but doesnt shutdown
<danny4way> Yes  I did. But after that the computer didn't shut down so i forced it to shut down
<Rory> danny4way: What are you trying to update?
<MonkeyDust_> yto  don't forget suo i that line
<MonkeyDust_> sudo*
<ceq> my mouse and keyboard dont work on the login screen, ubuntu 12.04 - works on splash screen and freezes afterwards... any solutions to this?
<danny4way> Okay. I am trying to install Virtual Box on Ubuntu. But there are many steps i have to take in order to install it.
<danny4way> Rory
<Rory> danny4way: And "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose" doesn't wrk?
<ceq> * the mouse cursor that is
<danny4way> Wait. is it that easy?
<Rory> danny4way: yes...
<xmetal> hmm that wsa odd ... cable modem had to be reset
<Rory> danny4way: Open the software center, search for "virtualbox", click Install
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  what were you trying?
<newatit> when i typed this apt-get autoremove.. this appeared " Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied)" and this one " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<Rory> There's no messing around with Grub involved
<danny4way> Because when i googled it, it says I have to first
<danny4way> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<danny4way> then
<xangua> danny4way: saucy has no 3.8 kernel
<danny4way> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Rory> danny4way: Maybe if you want to compile it yourself or something
<xmetal> anyway it seemed some of the "dependencies" (where cause of a bad install or someone didn't mark them as depend... ) for Unity in my Mint 16 were not marked to be installed
<xangua> newatit: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Rory> danny4way: Before you go searching random internet sites it's best to look in the software center, it's what it's there for
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  alwayf first look if it's in the repos (software center)
<xmetal> after reading a few forum posts, installed a few more packages and it works fine now
<danny4way> I really don't know. But I am just following the instructions from GOogle
<danny4way> Rory
<LongH> whats the current size of blockchain data and what is it expected to reach by say midway through 2014 ?
<danny4way> Okay. MonkeyDust_
<Rory> !virtualbox | danny4way
<ubottu> danny4way: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Rory> danny4way: so, "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<dipak> ceq: what kind of interface your mouse and keyboars are using USB or PS/2
<danny4way> Okay. Rory
<MonkeyDust_> newatit  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<danny4way> But on that website, it says I have to sudo apt-get install dkms
<danny4way> I am not sure why. But it's what they say.
<ceq> dipak: keyboard is ps2 - mouse can do both. usb legacy is enalbed. currentlz plugged vis usb
<danny4way> And after that I have to get extension package.
<Rory> danny4way: You don't have to. use apt-get or the Software Center and it will get dependencies for you
<ceq> *currently
<Rory> danny4way: You can get the extension package by clicking a button in Virtualbox once it's instaled. it even prompts you to do it
<LongH> http://www.coindesk.com/2013-bitcoin-trading-volume-winners-losers/
<danny4way> Okay. Rory. It's installed.
<LongH> intresting article, bout exchanges lying about trading volvume and the incentives to do so
<MonkeyDust_> LongH  take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<LongH> oops wrong window
<danny4way> Now where do i find it? They don't prompt me for extension pack. Rory
<newatit> what does that do monkeydust?
<MonkeyDust_> newatit  unlock that lock file
<Rory> danny4way: Why do you want it?
<Rory> danny4way: Continue without it until you find you require it
<danny4way> Idk. I am trying to get windows 8 on my computer
<Rory> danny4way: OK so go ahead and install Windows 8 in Virtualbox
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  windows 8 in virtual box?
<danny4way> Yes. Why? MonkeyDust_
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  ok, i tried it and didnt make it
<newatit> how can i identify unwanted files in my computer using terminal?
<Rory> newatit: Only you know what's unwanted
<danny4way> What about windows 7? MonkeyDust_
<danny4way> I need to use both Windows and Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  windows 7 works, technically, but it's slow... windows xp werks well
<danny4way> That's okay if it's slow.
<dipak> ceq: try running ubuntu in recovery mode and then report if that works or not
<danny4way> Okay. So right now, I launched Oracle VM VirtualBox manager. And when i start it, it says error.
<danny4way> MonkeyDust_
<ceq> dipak: it works there
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  what error?
<danny4way> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows 7
<danny4way> The virtual machine 'Windows 7' has terminated unexpectedly during the startup with exit code 1
<ceq> dipak: it works on boot too, until the login screen. then the cursor freezes and i cant get to console vis alt+shidt+f1
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  is it a iso or a dvd?
<danny4way> When i click on details, it says Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<newatit> how do i create a clean Ubuntu USB installer?
<jeff__> hello?
<dipak> ceq: Try run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<danny4way> I didn't even do anything. It comes with it. MonkeyDust_
<MonkeyDust_> !usb | newatit start here
<ubottu> newatit start here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danny4way> I launched it and it comes with it so i start it.
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  you need an iso or a dvd you want to install
<danny4way> Oh and another error I didn't see. MonkeyDust_
<danny4way> Kernal driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<ceq> dipak: ok
<ceq> dipak: doing so from recovery mode obv.
<newatit> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danny4way> It says The VirtualBox Linux kernal driver(vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing.
<danny4way> MonkeyDust_
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  maybe your windows version is 64bit and vbox can't handle that, or it must be specified somewhere
<ceq> dipak: should i restart after running the command?
<Tasab> hi all , wtz the latest ver of ubuntu ? can u send the link 4 download - thanx
<danny4way> And underneath that, it says 'etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernal module if necessary
<danny4way> MonkeyDust_
<dipak> ceq: yes start ubuntu normally
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  if you're not helped in this channel, try #vbox
<bytefire> completely new to ubuntu: when installing 12.04.3 i get grub-efi-amd-64-signed failed to install error
<danny4way> So should I install sudo apt-get install dkms
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  yes, and after that:    sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<mikrokernel> Qualcuno può esswermi di aiuto?
<danny4way> Okay when i command, sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<ceq> dipak: now i dont see the splash screen and no login. stuck on boot?
<danny4way> it says it's FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found and FATAL: Module vboxnetflt not found
<Pici> !it | mikrokernel
<ubottu> mikrokernel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<danny4way> MoneyDust_
<ceq> dipak: did another restart. mouse works now but its veeeeery laggy.
<bytefire> can anyone help with grub-efi-amd-64-signed failed to install error when installing ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  ok, nvm that line...
<danny4way> Okay. MonkeyDust_
<dipak> ceq: and keydoard?
<MonkeyDust_> danny4way  got to go, also ask in #vbox, if needed
<danny4way> Okay. Thanks MonkeyDust_
<ceq> dipak: keyboard is fine
<dipak> ceq: Did you upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 from 11.10 or is it a fresh install?
<guest-LIMNyh> Help. I followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving and modified my fstab accordingly. Now, when I try to log in, I am just thrown back into the login manager after entering my password for my user account. I still have a backup (old_home); so this should be solvable, right?
<ceq> dipak: fresh install via wubi for my dad to test next to xp home
<__raven> hi
<ceq> dipak: thanks for the help
<__raven> nvidia 319 updates error: twinview with two monitores set up correctly and written to xorg.conf but every reboot i have the same on both screens again. how to solve that?
<dipak> ceq: welcome
<dipak> Happy Holidays Everyone
<__raven> nvidia 319 updates error: twinview with two monitores set up correctly and written to xorg.conf but every reboot i have the same on both screens again. how to solve that?
<yto> my labtop doesnt shutdown in ubuntu and test shutdown -P and -h but i cant solve it. anyone help me ? (my dmesg output is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6630435/)
<dipak> yto: what laptop you are currently using?
<yto> dipak, acer E1-572G
<dipak> dipak: try upgrading your kernel
<charlie> 13.10 bluetooth fix recommendations?
<yto> dipak, i upgrade my kernel to 3.12.5 but this cant solve my problem
<dipak> yto: does it Freezes at shutdown?
<yto> dipak, yes freeze on ubuntu logo screen with 5 dots.
<__raven> nvidia 319 updates error: twinview with two monitores set up correctly and written to xorg.conf but every reboot i have the same on both screens again. how to solve that?
<dipak> yto: this could be a bug look at the bug filed at launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1257338
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1257338 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire E1-572] Freezes at shutdown screen when attempting to shutdown" [Low,Triaged]
<yto> dipak, what do i do?
<dipak> yto: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<yto> dipak, 12.04 LTS
<ryan_turner|MTW> I used qemu-img resize +20GB on a .img, and virt-manager shows that image as now being +20GB over the original size, but in the VM I can't figure out how to expand the partition. The guest is ubuntu 12.04 server and I have it installed with LVM. On the guest, vgdisplay shows the VG size as still the old size (19.76 GiB), and when I tried to lvresize -L +20G but it said there was space. So, what am I missing here? I thought this was su
<ryan_turner|MTW> pposed to be as simple as making hte .img bigger on the host and then using lvresize on the vg to bump the size up of the drive (accessing it by booting the VM up with knoppix)
<Turingi> is there a way to gather the text output of cron'd commands in a file somewhere?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Sorry, lvresize said there wasn't enough space*
<dipak> yto: it is a bug for 12.04 i think it might be solved in recent versions of ubuntu. you could try those versions.
<yto> dipak, what version of ubuntu can solve my problem?
<neongas> I want to add thousands of package to a reprepro managed repository. The packages and repository are on same filesystem. What is the fastest way to do it? Can I make reprepro use hard links instead of copying all the packages?
<vonko> hello guys
<vonko> is there way to download and put codeforge?? i cant locate a package... is this a program at all?
<peterrooney> neongas: why not just mv them?
<neongas> peterrooney: mv to pool/ of the repository?
<vonko> someone??
<esde> Is there a way to do this in ubuntu? http://www.macworld.com/article/2014011/how-to-make-your-own-fusion-drive.html Supposedly, this guide shows how to make a  do it yourself hybrid drive (ssd&hdd)
<__raven> nvidia 319 updates error: twinview with two monitores set up correctly and written to xorg.conf but every reboot i have the same on both screens again. how to solve that?
<dipak> yto: for how long this problem is appearing?
<esde> * yto has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<compdoc> esde, I use a 64G ssd to cache a 1TB drive. It works very well. I wouldnt call it a hybrid, tho
<esde> Could you share any links that may have helped you set it up? Or offer some guidance otherwise. I'd like to try to set it up
<dipak> yto: check this out http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4259080.html
<newatit> how can i check if my system has bugs?
<dipak> newatit: it will show up automatically
<PatrickDickey> newatit: The easiest way is to ask questions about what exactly is going on. If you don't know, it might not be a bug, or at least it won't be anything we can help fix.
<PatrickDickey> For example, if I boot lubuntu 13.10 up normally, my network never gets configured. But, if I go into recovery mode, and select Networking, and then resume, it works.
<navin> hi all!! why ubuntu doesnt connect to ad-hoc connections?
<newatit> in my update manager.. my settings keep on changing..
<newatit> it automatically downloads and updates packages that i didnt approve of
<MarkDavies> Hi. Let us assume that I have two bootloaders installed, LILO and GRUB. How can I check which is the one used by the system?
<PatrickDickey> MarkDavies: When you boot up, does it say GRUB Bootloader at the top of the selection screen?
<MarkDavies> yes, but I mean in the situation where I didn't see the boot-up process, and I'm not allowed to do it.
<PatrickDickey> So anyhow, does anyone have ideas about why I can get my network to configure if I use recovery mode, but not if I boot normally? Wireless LAN only although I have used eth0 also.
<bytefire> hi can someone help me with ubuntu installation? i've spent whole day without luck
<bytefire> hi can someone help me with ubuntu installation? i've spent whole day without luck
<kl0_> What's the problem?
<bytefire>  grub-efi-amd-64-signed failed to install error when installing ubuntu 12.04
<kgalahassa> hi, how can i install kompozer on ubuntu 12.10?
<SaberX01> kgalahassa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallKompozer
<kgalahassa> SaberX01, thks.
<bytefire> problem is when try to create partitions myself it comes back with error: no root file system defined.
<bytefire> while i have created a root partition
<bytefire> so by root file system, ubuntu is asking for '/' partition, is that right?
<bytefire> and not /root
<OerHeks> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bytefire> OerHeks thanks. let me try that
<DJRWolf> I updated my Ubuntu now it boots to a command prompt, suggestions?
<OerHeks> bytefire, the last url http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning  is an extended excellent howto
<esde> Does anyone know of a way to accomplish the same goal as in this tutorial (creating a "hybrid" drive from a ssd and hdd into a single logical volume). I tried googling but it didn't turn much up
<esde> http://www.macworld.com/article/2014011/how-to-make-your-own-fusion-drive.html
<OerHeks> DJRWolf, did your ubuntu work fine before update?
<LINUXED> "sudo apt-get install irssi" is not working on ubuntu 13.10 destop
<LINUXED> the same command is installing irssi client on edubuntu
<DJRWolf> OerHeks yes
<OerHeks> LINUXED, try " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  " first
<OerHeks> DJRWolf, sounds like it does not find your videodriver, did you install that manually?
<bytefire> ty OerHeks, just waiting for current installation to error so i can try this now
<esde> I'd like to use my SSD to cache my HDD
<DJRWolf> OerHerk I did updates, reboot and strait to command prompt, I only used Update Manager
<charlie> Anybody having bluetooth problems on 13.10?
<DJRWolf> OerHerk of note I did install the Cinnamon UI
<DJRWolf> OerHerk months ago that is
<LINUXED> another issue on the same 13.10 distro is that I can't find the shutdown buttons
<OerHeks> DJRWolf, cinnamon is in the repos, so that would be fine. no, i meant did you install videodrivers and did you do that manually or tru the softwaremenu ?
<LINUXED> when I type sudo halt the OS shuts down but the PC itself remain on
<DJRWolf> OerHerks only thing I did was tell Update Manager to download and install all of the updates
<DJRWolf> OerHerks after that it had the "Reboot Now" button and I clicked it, when it came back up it went strait to prompt
<kgalahassa> LINUXED, this problem I refreshing myself, i think that I can't fixe it until now, why this? sudo halt the Os, but the PC itself remain on!!
<kgalahassa> LINUXED, it's on 12.10 too
<bytefire> ok
<bytefire> ubuntu somehow installed successfully but loads into command line
<bytefire> how do you get ui?
<bytefire> what is kvm. it says kvm disabled by bios
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i'm using Ubuntu 12 LTS server
<XATRIX> And most of my scripts return me:
<XATRIX> root@vox2-clu-ua:~# service glusterfs-server stop
<XATRIX> stop: Unknown instance:
<XATRIX> What do i do wrong ?
<XATRIX> root@vox2-clu-ua:~# service networking restart
<XATRIX> stop: Unknown instance:
<XATRIX> networking stop/waiting
<SaberX01> XATRIX, you need to use sudo  ... sudo service networking restart
<XATRIX> i'm currently under root account
<SaberX01> why are you using root ?
<SaberX01> that can cause all kinds of problems.
<XATRIX> I setup server as a root, and later i'm gonna use it as user ?
<SaberX01> No, you dont use root at all on a ubuntu server.
<SaberX01> you use sudo  ..
<XATRIX> Hm.. ok
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox2-clu-ua:~$ sudo service glusterfs-server start
<XATRIX> glusterfs-server start/running, process 2321
<SaberX01> the root account does not even have a password, you ahve to give it one to use the account, but should not do so.
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox2-clu-ua:~$ sudo ps axu | grep gluster
<XATRIX> xatrix    2372  0.0  0.0  10612   960 pts/0    S+   21:43   0:00 grep --color=auto gluster
<XATRIX> Nothing extra
<SaberX01> At this point, there's no telling what's gone wrong if you been using the root account, you probably better off reinstallign and settign things up the right way.
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox2-clu-ua:~$ sudo service networking restart
<XATRIX> stop: Unknown instance:
<XATRIX> networking stop/waiting
<SaberX01> XATRIX, info on RootSudo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<XATRIX> The same for user
<XATRIX> Something is going completely wrong
<SaberX01> Yeah, you used the root account.
<XATRIX> So, how can i fix it ?
<SaberX01> reinstall it.
<XATRIX> You gotta be kidding
<SaberX01> I've done 100's of server installs, I don't think I ever had to use the root account for anything.
<XATRIX> SaberX01: yes, but i'm new to Ubuntu servers
<XATRIX> before it i used Centos, and never had problems with doing things under root
<SaberX01> And your learning :-) ..
<SaberX01> I know, I use CentOS 5 / 6 .. and there, yes, root account, but not on a Ubuntu server.
<XATRIX> Hell
<XATRIX> How can i fix it without reinstall
<XATRIX> It's not good to reinstall linux
<SaberX01> Read this and the server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<XATRIX> It's improper way to
<SaberX01> XATRIX, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<bytefire> in command line on ubuntu when i enter startx it errors by saying no screens found. what does that mean?
<SaberX01> XATRIX, That's my recommendation, you can't fight it if you wish,  but a little reading ahead of time would have saved you allot of trouble.
<brownfox> dumb question but i just cant remember. How do I drop out of the gui and operate only in terminal in ubuntu? is it like killall xstart or something?
<brownfox> or i should have said startx
<SaberX01> brownfox, Ctrl_Alt+F1
<SaberX01> CTRL+Alt+F1
<brownfox> @SaberX01 cheers
<XATRIX> SaberX01: So there's no way to fix my system ?
<SaberX01> XATRIX, I'm sure there's a way to fix it, but I don't know how, nor would I want to re-permission the whole system.
<XATRIX> I didn't change any permissions
<SaberX01> XATRIX, it's your choice.
<brownfox_> quit
<pvl1> in a terminal, what does . file do?
<SaberX01> Nothing
<SaberX01> . file tries to execute a binary that probably isn't there
<pvl1> SaberX01: alright thanks
<SaberX01> man file .. see more into
<SaberX01> *info
<trism> pvl1: . file is the same as: source file, see: help .; in bash
<pvl1> i tried man .
<pvl1> but thanks trism reading now
<yaraju> Good morning everyone! (Or good afternoon/evening where applicable)
<wiehan> How can I create a custom gnome shell shortcut to an application in the left hand "launcher"
<SaberX01> wiehan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<SaberX01> That's for Geany, but the process is same.
<SaberX01> wiehan, another way: http://naveensnayak.wordpress.com/2013/05/15/ubuntu-13-04-adding-launchers-to-unity-panel
<Nblg> ubuntu haha
<Nblg> my girlfriends sisters hosbind
<Nblg> created it
<Nblg> :D
<SaberX01> wiehan, and another: ensource.com/2012/10/create-application-launcher-add-icon-to-unity-ubuntu-12-10/
<wiehan> SaberX01, NOT UNITY, ubuntu also supports gnome-shell
<SaberX01> what desktop are you talking about then
<apollo> join #ubuntu
<wiehan> SaberX01, How can I create a custom **gnome shell** shortcut to an application in the left hand "launcher"
<apollo> test
<SaberX01> wiehan, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnome-shall+add+launcher
<SaberX01> wiehan,  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnome-shell+add+launcher
<wiehan> SaberX01, yeah that hard to spell "shell"
<Beldar> SaberX01, no google that please
<SaberX01> wiehan, yeah it is, shell kinda tough to google.
<SaberX01> wiehan, if it's so easy for you to spell, why not try using it yourself.
<Beldar> wiehan, I assume this is a desktop launcher if not be more specific, this is relative in spite of release mentioned. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<levo> what's a lightweight software for pdf viewing having the capability of commenting an highlighting? i use evince but it can't do such things AFAIK
<yaraju> Has anyone here figured out how to make a "What U Hear" type stream show up in PulseAudio in Ubuntu 12.04? I want to record all of the output on my soundcard to audacity.
<wiehan> SaberX01, Well one could google yes, I agree. I am an advocate of JFGI. Sometimes you also want to ask a human, in a community that was built in the spirit of Ubuntu.
<Beldar> !pdf | levo
<ubottu> levo: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Beldar> levo, There is a list of pdf apps for ubuntu somewhere I'm looking.
<onethreeninesix> hi
<SaberX01> levo, in addition to thats listed Foxit, Chrome, Xpdf, Apvlv, Zathura, MuPDF, Quick Poll .. just for a few more.
<Reynaldo_Jose> anyone here using ubuntu touch on nexus 4?
<Beldar> levo, commenting out is the tough one linux pdf apps are just not up far some tasks that you can get for windows. okular has some use, not sure relevant.
<levo> SaberX01,Beldar : im using evince and it works fine, but i need to comment and highlight things
<Beldar> !touch | Reynaldo_Jose
<ubottu> Reynaldo_Jose: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Reynaldo_Jose> thanks Beldar
<yaraju> I've asked on #pulseaudio but they suggested my problem was more specific to #ubuntu
<Beldar> levo, About a year ago I went through most of what linux offers and was surprised at the limitations of what I found, depends on your need I suppose, commenting out is a tough one I think, if I understand it's meaning.
<Beldar> IE editing a pdf
<levo> beldar: not editing, just leaving comments
<SaberX01> levo, Okular for KDE or Acrobat probably the most widely used in that fashion, e.g. Comment & Highlighting.
<Beldar> levo, okular works for that I believe pretty well.
<levo> saberx01: okular is not lightweight
<levo> in comparison to evince
<Beldar> levo, gotta take what you get in a system at times. ;)
<SaberX01> levo, agreed, .. but it does the job well.
<levo> SaberX01: could there be some add-ons for evince that do those things/
<Beldar> that heavy chocolate cake is heavy, but tastes so good. ;)
<levo> ?
<SaberX01> levo, there may be add-ons / plugins,Iv'e only used Evince briefly.
<levo> SaberX01: thanks, i'm googling
<alket> How do i remove asking for keyring in Ubuntu, its driving me crazy, thank you
<SaberX01> alket, when are you referring too, login, after screen saver when ?
<Beldar> alket, When and where is this happening, and did you add a key to it?
<alket> SaberX01: when I connect to wireless, opening google chrome etc.
<alket> Beldar: when I connect to wireless, opening google chrome etc.
<alket> Beldar: No i didn't
<alket> Beldar: I don't want too, I just don't need it. Is it possible to remove it completly ?
<Beldar> alket, the wifi should be a auto link, did you tick that in its preferences, chrome is strange have you run it as root or are using the terminal to launch?
<alket> Beldar: no, I just click on launcher, it shows on startup too
<Beldar> alket, If you mean remove the password we don;t support that here.
<alket> Beldar: to remove keyring application
<Beldar> alket, I'm not sure if keyring is what the syntax is, a password for the wifi yours or the one for the router is common.
<dluzius> how to create new folder in U 13.10
<SaberX01> Beldar, keyring is right, unless the interface is enabled for all users, then the keyring will not appear, but the WLAN PW (if used) will still prompt the user.
<Beldar> dluzius, right click make new folder
<Beldar> SaberX01, I'm  not sure in their description that is a clear scenario however.
<SaberX01> dluzius, in term .. mkdir ./dir-name or in file manager, right click, new folder
<alket> I have to click cancel many times to use the desktop
<alket> when it was gnome 2 I knew how to remove it, but in unity I cant
<SaberX01> Beldar, he jsut said wireless, chrome whatever, I've never seen the keyring for chrome, so have no idea what tha's about.
<bekks> alket: andwahts the content of the message boxes you cancel?
<Beldar> SaberX01, exactly
<alket> SaberX01: do you know how to disable/remove it
<SaberX01> alket, how to remove the keyring, yes, but I dont talk about security work-around's here in the channel
<SaberX01> Nor in PM's
<alket> SaberX01: what the name of application, because when I type in dashboard it only show "Password and Keys"
<bekks> alket: you better fix the cause of the messages.
<SaberX01> what he said ^^  ^^
<alket> bekks: how to fix the cause at the login, just as I login it shows as crazy, moments before I just opened filezilla and I thought its not going to end
<bekks> alket: and whats the content of the message boxes you cancel?
<alket> bekks: Don't remember, Im going to restart the computer and read it and post it here. Thank you very much to all
<bekks> alket: without the exact error no one in here can help you.
<bekks> -.-
<SaberX01> :-) that's kinda like "my car is making a noise" ..
<alket_> bekks: Couldn't write it in gedit but it said that I didn't provide the password to keyring on the login
<alket_> I just opened chrome and it asked again
<LvMises> Hey all
<LvMises> Does anyone using Ubuntu know if VLC can be used to steam a digital microscope feed?
<LvMises> I have an old Intel QX3 microscope and I'm trying to get the drivers installed in Ubuntu, but I'm not sure what program I should be using to view the feed.
<alket_> Beldar , bekks , SaberX01 , http://i.imgur.com/KrsBg35.png
<Error404NotFound> Is there a way i can break a user's crontab into multiple files? something similar to /etc/cron.d but for specific users in their homedir e.g. ~/.crons
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: you'd have to do an "include" in their contab
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: hmm, let me google it.
<Beldar> alket_, Did you add the unity desktop to this install IE was it a kubuntu install or any of the other desktops originally?
<alket_> Beldar: no , it is fresh install
<Beldar> alket_, problem with that image is you include no context.
<alket_> Beldar: I dont understand what do you mean by context
<Beldar> alket_, Have you done any tweaks as of now to remove this problem? context means why and when are you seeing that login popup
<Beldar> alket_, I have the feeling you have been tweaking and left this info out.
<alket_> Beldar: just beside some ppa like smuxi, sublime-text. I also installed gdebi and synaptics
<jgcampbell300> would it be ok to ask about libreoffice questions here ?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me find what i am looking for ... i dont know what it is called so im having a hard time finding it... I have a column that has alot of computer names like dell hp etc ... i am trying to find a way to make a list out to the side that  makes me a list of them all ... like in c3:c1000 there is dell so it puts it in a list out in say j1 then there is hp in there 20 times so it puts hp under dell in j2 and so
<Beldar> alket_, Not sure really out of my general knowledge area, I have not seen that popup before.
<alket_> Beldar: ok thank you very much
<jgcampbell300> im just trying to figure out what to search for if anyone has any idea
<Beldar> jgcampbell300, libreoffice running in ubuntu yes.
<jgcampbell300> Beldar, cool ... any idea what i can google to get me closer to my goal ?
<NJPeace>  /server irc.purplesurge.com -j #spp-wifi
<Beldar> jgcampbell300, I don't understand the question and even if I did I'm not sure I could help is all.
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: turns out i asked the exact same question 3 years ago and you answered it and then i asked it on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64109/including-application-crons
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: to summarize, i don't see any option similar to "include /home/username/crons"
<donvito> can anyone tell me when will be the next lts release date?
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: is there a reason you think that will not work ?
<ikonia> donvito: 14.04
<donvito> that is in april 2014 right
<ikonia> donvito: correct
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: that include line as is? may be because i came up with that on my own and couldn't find it in documentation, not in man pages of cron, crontab.
<donvito> thanks
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: look at how the cron.d is included and use that as a reference
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: oh ya, thanks :)
<akira__JP> akira__JP
<blind> hey guys. are there any terminal emulators with "quick command" buttons
<SaberX01> blind, I think xshell4 has them.
<stefano> ma
<blind> oh, i didn't realize xshell was linux compatible.
<SaberX01> blind, I don't know, just remember it had button :-)
<jhansonxi> jgcampbell300: http://goo.gl/qXfpuV
<donvito> were to find file that start up some proceses on ubuntu ?
<SaberX01> donvito, whar process?
<SaberX01> *what
<donvito> example i have setup noip2.conf to startup when ubuntu bootes
<donvito> but i dont remember where do i setup that line
<donvito> oh
<donvito> its on rc.local
<SaberX01> donvito, I dont know what noip2 is, but /etc/init.d  or /usr/lib/upstart
<donvito> it was on rc.local
<SaberX01> still dont know what noip2 is :-)
<donvito> noip2 is a client for no-ip.org
<donvito> like dyndns updater
<SaberX01> donvito, Found the info: This package provides the No-IP.com Dynamic DNS update client
<donvito> yep
<donvito> :)
<SaberX01> donvito, why is it in rc.local .. I would think init.d or upstart
<donvito> because there it just works
<donvito> :)
<demon^eye> hi
<demon^eye> i need little help
<Beldar> demon^eye, Tell the channel the problem for help.
<Apollo> test
<SaberX01> Test == Sate
<Rory> Apollo: We see you
<demon^eye> i install Ubuntu and all fine... after that i add my OLD sata hd and at boot ... ubuntu says /tmp is missing... and the my "old" hd wont show in Ubuntu
<Rory> demon^eye: Can you boot into Ubuntu currently?
<demon^eye> yes
<demon^eye> but i cant see the HD
<Beldar> demon^eye, Make sure the boot is on the new ubuntu hd in the bios.
<demon^eye> first boot all went fine ( /tmp erroe was shown) after sec restart happen what i told ya , no "old " hd in ubuntu
<Beldar> demon^eye, Did you change the HD type in the bios from sata to another?
<demon^eye> the Hd i add is ok in bios...i just do sec restart and Gubru menu popup
<demon^eye> i didnt touch the bios , sec restart doest list my hd after booting ih the OS
<demon^eye> in the first it did (/tmp msg)
<demon^eye> i think it coz installing new hd (my old  one) the drivers letters moved and Ubuntu doest find the swap partion in its old location
<Beldar> demon^eye, Are you sure your booting the new ubuntu, was the first HD failing?
<Beldar> demon^eye, If you run sudo fdisk -l in the new ubuntu does the old HD show?
<demon^eye> ti install it like i said on one partition (1 hd ) after installing and configure i add a sec hd (2 hd sata) and the /tmp error popup at boot
<demon^eye> but OS loaded
<demon^eye> sec restart my 2 hd wont show anymore IN UNBUNTU only...
<drpoo> hi all, im running 13.10 64-bit. I am trying to connect to a bluetooth headset but the bluetooth app is greyed out. Here is the output of dmesg | grep Blue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6631276/ any suggestions?!
<Beldar> demon^eye, Hard to make sense of that can you answer the questions?
<demon^eye> i didnt mess with it no more ... didnt do fdisk... coz my old HD is win8 ... dont wont the screw it
<demon^eye> beldar : adding new hd after installing ubuntu should coz problems ?
<Beldar> demon^eye, Ah W8, probably a uefi, removing it to install ubuntu probably made the new ubuntu not a efi install is amy buess.
<Beldar> guess
<LINUXED> how to edit the main menu of ubuntu 13.10 startup? grub.lst doesn't exist
<dluzius> tks Beldar,  :)
<LINUXED> I want to remove the mem test entry
<Beldar> LINUXED, memtest is on the live
<Beldar> LINUXED, oops ana d the install hold on,
<demon^eye> beldar : maybe , i am new to that stuff... and dont want to kill my old win8 disk :)
<LINUXED> it appears on my installation too
<drpoo> hi all, im running 13.10 64-bit. I am trying to connect to a bluetooth headset but the bluetooth app is greyed out. Here is the output of dmesg | grep Blue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6631276/ any suggestions?!
<LINUXED> so where those entries should edit from?
<Beldar> LINUXED, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+  will remove mem
<Beldar> !uefi | demon^eye take a look here see if any is notable
<ubottu> demon^eye take a look here see if any is notable: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LINUXED> Beldar: what if there are other entries I want to remove?
<Beldar> LINUXED, Like?
<LINUXED> I stated that I wanna know where to edit the menu from?
<Beldar> LINUXED, Personally I want to save you from making a mistake, so I ask like what?
<Beldar> can;t imagine what else is safely removed for easy access is all
<LINUXED> Beldar: I'm not worried from erasing the entire thing to learn how to do it
<Beldar> me to
<LINUXED> just tell me what is the alternative to grub.lsrt
<LINUXED> lst
<Beldar> LINUXED, No, hehe
<LINUXED> or don't :)
<Beldar> LINUXED, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<aurauxis_> Hey, can anyone help me with installing a game?
<aurauxis_> I want to install Uplink
<LINUXED> ok, now you've the right to remain silent Beldar
<aurauxis_> When I execute uplink.sh, I get the following error
<Beldar> LINUXED, I gave you the full manual
<aurauxis_> E: Unable to locate package lib32-freeglut
<profligacy> I know this is off-topic, but Merry X-mas everyone!
<LINUXED> Beldar: and I gave you a full advice
<Beldar> LINUXED,You seem a little hard headed and demanding this does not work for me is all.
<profligacy> Beldar: Let's be civil. It's Jesus' birthday.
<profligacy> He died for your sins.
<Beldar> !040 | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<LINUXED> Beldar: w/e
<jjavaholic> what does the ""User folders update" do?
<Beldar> profligacy, Maybe 1/3 of the world is christain this is a worldwide channel.
<profligacy> so
<profligacy> I'm not Christian either.
<profligacy> I'm certainly not "christain" ha.
<Gnea> profligacy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> show some courtesy or leave.
<profligacy> What is nthe newest Ubuntu?
<profligacy> Can I boot it off USB?
<Gnea> !usb | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<profligacy> Is Ubuntu 100% free?
<Gnea> !13.10 | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<Gnea> !free | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<profligacy> Is Ubuntu easy to install? Does the installation allow me to create partitions?
<jjavaholic> what does "User folders update" do as found in the the startup apps list
<Gnea> profligacy: yes, it's all GUI-driven step-by-step
<profligacy> Is there anything I show know before partitioning my hard drive?
<profligacy> *should know
<aurauxis_> So, any ideas?
<profligacy> How do I know what's ideal, in terms of partitioning?
<Gnea> profligacy: you should know how to backup your data, if there's anything you don't want to get deleted on your hard drive, and then actually back it up before performing the installation
<profligacy> But how do I partition?
<Gnea> profligacy: best way to do it is to just let it decide for you, then just use it
<profligacy> How much space do I allocate?
<Gnea> profligacy: it will guide you through it
<profligacy> Oh.
<Gnea> profligacy: however much you need.
<profligacy> Ok, thanks Gnea
<Gnea> np
<jjavaholic> just take your time to read step by step guides and you should be fine
<Gnea> profligacy: you can always re-install it later and have it re-partition if you're not happy with the default setup
<Gnea> profligacy: it doesn't require a license key to use ;-)
<profligacy> Awesome
<Gnea> Very much so
<glitsj16> jjavaholic: that takes care of providing the regular directories like ~/Downloads, ~/Music etc. in the user's locale, check ~/.config/user-dirs.locale (and the corresponding ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs) .. it's part of the xdg desktop integration tools
<bel3atar> what file gets generated when I do ./configure?
<Gnea> bel3atar: usually the Makefiles
<jjavaholic> I hate those default folders
<Amandeep> hello
<glitsj16> jjavaholic: you can edit their names and/or remove them, i don't think anything stops you from doing so, but don't run the 'Users folder updates' in that case i'd say
<glitsj16> jjavaholic: take a look inside ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, it explains a few things
<gimmil> anyone care to show me how to preseed ubuntu server properly? Can't figure it out for the life of me.
<gimmil> nor find a proper tut
<comradetwiggy> quit
<jjavaholic> maybe i'm reading it wrong but it doesn't explain the xxx_dir part
<jjavaholic> is it a case that these are use identifiers and don't actually matter what they are called except the prefix?
<glitsj16> jjavaholic: as i see it (could be fuzzy considering the holidays) the XDG_xxx_DIR entrees are constants, you can assign any location you want to those, i.e. i've set my PUBLICSHARE one to non-existing by attributing it ""
<glitsj16> not sure if that made much sense :)
<jjavaholic> how did you do that?
<jjavaholic> the "i've set my PUBLICSHARE one to non-existing by attributing it" bit
<DJRWolf> I just updated my 12.04 with Cinnamon UI and now when I boot it goes strait to prompt, how do I get it back to boot to GUI?
<glitsj16> just edited the entree to "" .. and i reassigned the MUSIC one to $HOME/noise instead of "Music" .. cause i have audio in there that's hardly considered musical
<jjavaholic> I don't think I could stand having a folder named noise in my home folder.
<glitsj16> jjavaholic: same deal with TEMPLATES, i've set it to XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/.templates" to keep it but hide it from view
<Cooperz> How do you open control panel in windows 7
<glitsj16> jjavaholic: lol, just an example, no need to use that
<JohnnyL> One one of m machines firefox dies if i 'apt-get install firefox' after do-release-upgrade.
<JohnnyL> but if I download it from ftp as _64 it runs fine.
<Beldar> JohnnyL, did you remove firefox?
<JohnnyL> yes
<JohnnyL> apt-get remove firefox
<JohnnyL> , tried that a few times.
<Beldar> JohnnyL, why, and that leaves the ff files there.
<JohnnyL> oh?
<gimmil> does anyone have a comprehensive ubuntu 12 server preseeding tutorial other than the documentation, that I could look at. I do not understand the way they explain it on there.
<Cooperz> apt-get is not working on Windows 7
<Beldar> JohnnyL, You would have run a purge to remove them
<JohnnyL> ah ok
<Beldar> Cooperz, apt-get in W7?
<gimmil> LOL
<kostkon> Cooperz, ??
<gimmil> sorry What windows 7 does not support apt-get
<Cooperz> Yes.  Why it doesn't work
<gimmil> it is a linux only repository program
<kostkon> Cooperz, what do you mean it doesn't work
<harris1> Why does the nexus 7 still have 2 red boxs on ubuntu touch
<Beldar> !touch | harris1
<ubottu> harris1: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JohnnyL> Beldar: do you think that'll do it?
<Beldar> JohnnyL, I would run purge then make sure the .mozilla file is gone and anything in .config
<harris1> Beldar no one is un that channel or at least talking
<Cooperz> I type apt-get install ubuntu and I get an error
<gimmil> JohnnyL apt-get is short for aptitute. Reference: http://wiki.vpslink.com/Linux_Command_Reference:_aptitude_(Debian,_Ubuntu) for more info
<Beldar> harris1, That is the only channel that address it.
<DJRWolf> I just updated my 12.04 with Cinnamon UI and now when I boot it goes strait to prompt, how do I get it back to boot to GUI??
<harris1> Can anyone here help with ubuntu touch
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Not sure cinnamon has a 12.04 install, how did hou do it?
<glitsj16> Cooperz: where do you type that exactly?
<Beldar> you*
<Beldar> harris1, You would want the touch helpers right?
<harris1> Yea?
<DJRWolf> Beldar I added it to Ubuntu since I liked it more then Unity or LXDE
<Cooperz> Start Run CMD opens a command line.  I type it there
<kostkon> harris1, you mean in the spreadsheet?
<harris1> Yes
<Beldar> harris1, This is not the touch channel, you have to have some patience on that channel like all of them, it is a night before a holiday.
<kostkon> harris1, it explains why
<DJRWolf> is there a command I can use to manually get the gui back long enough to fix the problem?
<harris1> Its says due to hw errors what is thatl
<Beldar> DJRWolf, HOw did you add it?
<JohnnyL> Beldar what is .config? is that a subdir of .mozilla?
<glitsj16> Cooperz: funny .. why would a linux command do anything but error in windows7 ?
<kostkon> harris1, "Camera is kinda working on n7 but not saving images it takes"
<Beldar> JohnnyL, hit crtl-h for hidden files in home
<JohnnyL> beldar right, but what is it for?
<dluzius> how to close smuxi
<Beldar> JohnnyL, configs of apps, how you have them set up.
<Cooperz> Glitsj16 that's not helpful
<JohnnyL> right
<DJRWolf> Beldar http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-cinnamon-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<Cooperz> I rebooted and everything.  Still doesn't work.
<Cooperz> Should I reload the os
<glitsj16> Cooperz: do you dual boot between windows 7 and ubuntu?
<Cooperz> No.  I'm trying install Ubuntu
<Cooperz> Should I reload Windows
<harris1> Beldar and kostkon thanks somone is helping me in the other channel merry Christmas
<[[thufir]]> I'm in Canada where we don't have Amazon mp3's, or Google mp3s...only iTunes.  So, I wanted to get a friend some music.  any ideas?
<Gnea> Cooperz: let's get down to it, you're really confusing some people. How many OS's do you intend to run on your computer?
<glitsj16> Cooperz: no need to reload Windows no .. do you have a ubuntu .iso file on dvd or usb?
<Cooperz> I swear to god....ill reformat the harddrive right now.
<kostkon> harris1, :) merry xmas
<Beldar> DJRWolf, I suspect the cinnamon for 12.04 is problematic it is in the 13.04 repos but is a problem on the 13.10 installs. If you have a autologin setup you need to get to the login to get to whatever desktop does work to tweak the cinnamon if its possible.
<Cooperz> I'm kidding guys
<Beldar> Cooperz, your trolling
<Cooperz> Just trying to put a few smiles on some faeces
<glitsj16> succes
<[[thufir]]> Cooperz: I'm coming in late to this, but why not just try wubi first?
<Gnea> Cooperz: there'll be a smile on my face when you've successfully answered my question.
<Gnea> good. ;-)
<Beldar> [[thufir]], Not really a ubuntu question and possibly polling, however amazon and 1000's of websites offer downloads of albums and single songs.
<Beldar> use a US amazon link
<nbb> Guys, I'm thinking about Ubuntu Server (13.10) for my home server. It's really nice amount of software and it's fresh. But I really like systemd and I think that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd is extreamly outdated. What's current support for systemd in ubuntu? Is it a little stable and usable?
<bekks> nbb: systemd is used in 14.04 - for a server, I'd always stick with 12.04 until 14.04 is being released.
<Beldar> Cooperz shows us that fruitcakes are still around on the holidays. ;)
<DJRWolf> Beldar is not auto login and also does not get to login
<lwizardl> I have encountered a problem. My USB drive is NTFS formated I told windows to safely remove drive F (USB) and now windows says its corrupted and linux wont boot it. How can i force the drive to mount so I can atleast copy off the data then reformat
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/hUScLmxg
<DJRWolf> Beldar it goes strait to command prompt, no login screen or gui startup splash at all
<Beldar> DJRWolf, What was the original install? Did you remove that desktop, and do you have graphic drivers installed if needed?
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Was there a working desktop at some point, details are the search at this point.
<DJRWolf> Beldar I did not remove unity, that is what came stock with it; it has been working for a couple of years now, it just stoped after I did the update a couple of days ago (been busy)
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Do you have proprietary graphics installed?
<DJRWolf> Beldar nVidia (GTS 450)
<Beldar> DJRWolf, from nividia, or the repos?
<Beldar> DJRWolf, may be a simple as a graphic driver problem, are you familiar with using nomodeset to boot?
<daftykins> lwizardl: you might want to use Windows to fix it
<DJRWolf> Beldar I did the one from "Restricted drivers"
<lwizardl> daftykins: tried that it just wants to format it
<Beldar> !nomodeset | DJRWolf I would try this and a text boot id needed
<ubottu> DJRWolf I would try this and a text boot id needed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> if*
<DJRWolf> Beldar still in the shalow "gui" end of the Linux pool
<daftykins> lwizardl: if that paste of yours includes the ntfsfix output, it looks like you're out of luck
<Beldar> DJRWolf, I have always had intel so never a graphic problem here.
<JohnnyL> wow that didn't help at all.
<lwizardl> daftykins: it is what pops up when the drive gets detected
<pac1>  /simgear-osgearth/simgear/scene/util/OsgEarthLoadKML.hxx:30:28: fatal error: osgEarth/MapNode: No such file or directory  #include <osgEarth/MapNode>
<pac1> Anyone seen this?
<nbb> bekks:12.04's software looks really old. It's long time to 14.04, but I'm excited about this LTS. Is there any official information about systemd in ubuntu server 14.04 online? I was google for it, but no results.
<daftykins> lwizardl: look into ntfsfix then
<kostkon> nbb, long time? only ~4 months
<Beldar> JohnnyL, Not really sure of your problem, and trying to understand why you removed FF to begin with.
<kostkon> nbb, 4.5-5*
<bekks> nbb: 12.04, which is an LTS release, receives security and bug fixed until 2017. 13.10 will be supported until June 2014. Go figure :)
<Beldar> JohnnyL, Did you add a firefox PPA?
<fatjon> hi. how can i control on ubuntu 13.10 if somebody  is usin an  spy softur on my pc?
<Beldar> fatjon, Can you make more sense and be specific.
<esn> fatjon: You could monitor the network trafic
<esn> Tunnel your trafic through another box and watch what happens
<fatjon> i want to control if i have a malwere on my ubuntu 13.10
<fatjon> esn. how?
<JohnnyL> Beldar nope.
<Beldar> fatjon, highly unlikley you do, no real malware for linux, it is rootkits you watch for
<JohnnyL> I removd FF to begin with because after do-release-upgrade it crashed /crashes evertime i start it.
<nbb> kostkon: After server reinstallation, it will work a few years. And I need to do it in a few weeks.
<kostkon> nbb, alright then
<JohnnyL> ftp version works. but i like having the icon on the side with the other apps.
<DJRWolf> Beldar I just tried "recovery mode" boot and it got to the menu, when I selected the "failsafex" it just looped back to the menu
<vanina> hhhhhhh
<esn> fatjon: First of you could install Wireshark on the "infected" machine. I imagine that could work
<nbb> bekks: I know, it's hard for a stable distro with fresh software in repos and long support. And Upstart is next thing to learn. Thanks for help and some advice, thank kostkon too.
<Beldar> JohnnyL, There is a #firefox channel you might try there, if you have changed your web access like a proxy...etc this is important info.
<fatjon> esn. ok. look now for wireshark
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Hmm, not sure if it was me since I clone all my installs I would fsck it
<DJRWolf> Beldar ok, will do and report findings
<Beldar> fatjon, What makes you think you have a problem at all?
<Beldar> esn, You have not confirmed if the user has any problem, and yet advise as though they have.
<fatjon> defore use ubuntu i use win7 and somebody install to my compiuter 4 malwere. i i find thet usind a anti malwere softuer
<Sparkie> what do these cmmands do: chmod a+w tmp and chmod a+w data
<fatjon> i now i have feaver thet can hapen aganin
<esn> Beldar: I presume he wants to investigate. Why he wants to is not of my business
<Beldar> esn, it is your responsibility to give relevant help, not just anything asked for.
<Beldar> fatjon, Your description is to vague, and just hard to follow can you be exacting with your posts.
<esn> I'll take that in mind next time Beldar :)
<Beldar> esn, cool, no biggie, I just suspect this user is a bit lost is all and not familiar with linux. ;)
<esn> Oooooohhh.. Beldar I thought he had a spy on windows and wanted to investogate with Ubuntu xD
<Beldar> fatjon, Although any operating system can be compromised, to do it in linux is not very easy if used carefully, this is not much different in any other OS really, linux in general just has more safeguards on install.
<fatjon> beldar. ok
<RocketPenguin123> How would i copy a partition from a 30gb hdd to a 260 gb hdd, but keep it the same size?
<Beldar> RocketPenguin123, same computer?
<glitsj16> Sparkie: chmod translates to 'all users' (a) will be granted 'write access' (+w) to tmp and data files or directories .. usually the command refers to files or directories with full path, like /tmp so in this case it would only have effect on something beneath the folder hierarchy from where the command is given
<RocketPenguin123> Beldar, Its a laptop, so one hdd per use. I have a dock, and it is hooked up with the donor drive. my laptop has the drive it needs to be copied onto.
<thoraxe> first time looking at ubuntu.  EL-based OS have x86 and x86_64 but the ubuntu downloads has i386 and amd64.  do i want amd64 for 64-bit on intel (non-amd)?
<michagogo|cloud> thoraxe: yes
<iceroot> thoraxe: amd64 = 64bit for intel and amd
<compdoc> thoraxe, yes
<Aqua_Reef> Beldar: Have you tried resizing the partition to the size it would be on the other drive. Then do a bit for bit copy?
<thoraxe> k tx
<compdoc> I thought it first
<Beldar> RocketPenguin123, gparted can copy and paste make a same size partition on the new HD that size, youn will just nee to load the grub menu to the mbr if a msdos setup.
<RocketPenguin123> I remember there being a command that would simply copy one partition from one drive to another
<RocketPenguin123> Beldar,  ...Load wha?
<Beldar> RocketPenguin123, You could dd, but that is not what I would do.
<Aqua_Reef> RocketPenguin123: Maybe that's dd? I'd recommend resizing the partition though.
<RocketPenguin123> And how do you copy the partition in gparted? I dont see that option
<Hydr0p0nX> having trouble getting audio out through my hdmi port working on ubuntu 12.04.3
<Beldar> RocketPenguin123, grub
<RocketPenguin123> oh, found it
<Beldar> RocketPenguin123, Has to be unmounted to copy not while using it.
<RocketPenguin123> It doesnt allow me to paste...
<Aqua_Reef> RocketPenguin123: Slave the drive, find where it's mapped to, then copy the partition over.
<colbyo> I'm attempting to boot into Single user mode, 'Linux single debug', but the debugging output is hanging at "firewire_core". Any reasons why it would do that? Or how I could pass it?
<Hydr0p0nX> it's an older nvidia, MCP78S, udev identifies the audio driver as "MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio"
<RocketPenguin123> Beldar,  Do i have to paste it onto a partition, or can i paste it in unlocated space?
<colbyo> *The output of the boot debug is stuck at "firewire_core", cursor is blinking.
<shanahan> how do put the ubuntu font in the style of a div?
<RocketPenguin123> Beldar,  Nevermind, got it
<Beldar> RocketPenguin123, cool
<RocketPenguin123> Beldar, So once this copies, how do i make it bootable?
<redlance> Is there a way to automatically run an old dos program under dosemu when someone telnets or ssh's into a certain port?
<DJRWolf> Beldar did that and the package repair, still boots to command prompt login
<Aqua_Reef> redlance: remote into where to where, and emulate a dos program where?
<redlance> Aqua_Reef, I want to host an old bbs door game, which runs under dos.  I have tested it under dosemu and it seems to work.  I want to set it up so if someone from the internet telent's or ssh's into my box, on a certain port number, they will go straight into the game.
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Not really sure, have you tried logging in there and running startx
<DJRWolf> Beldar did not know that command to start x
<ewook> startx?
<ewook> oh. it wasn't a question. :p.
<Guest12601> can anyone help me with a stuck wireless hardware switch?
<Aqua_Reef> redlance: Not to sure about telnet, but SSH have you looked at modifying your .zlogin or .bash_profile to run the emulation at login.
<glick> hi, how come when i set up the side panel to auto hide
<redlance> Aqua_Reef, Hmmm, no I haven't, I'll look into it, thanks.
<glick> when i move my mouse to the left side of the screen or the top corner, it doesnt show
<glick> ?
<Aqua_Reef> redlance: No problem, that should be a good start and is fairly well documented.
<redlance> Aqua_Reef, Ok, thank again
<DJRWolf> Beldar "Fatal Server Error: No Screen Found"
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Not sure really, maybe others might know.
<JohnnyL> beldar: nope it was working fine before the do-release-upgrade.
<ewook> Guest12601: stuck hardware-switch? Uhm, a philips-head screw driver? :)
<DJRWolf> Beldar "NVIDIA: API Missmatch"
<glick> why doesnt auto-hide launcher feature work?
<Guest12601> my laptop had dual boot with windows
<[[thufir]]> Beldar: no, they don't.  amazon will not allow downloads to canada.   (sorry for delay)
<Aqua_Reef> Guest12601: I don't think there's a software fix for this, maybe looking at purchasing a new base for laptop? May get it for free if your laptop is under warranty =)
<[[thufir]]> there just aren't many legal ways of getting mp3s in canada.  jsut wondering there were any canadians here using something instead of itunes.  anyhow.
<cesurasean> hey hey guys. what is the amazon aws root login username for ubuntu 13?
<DJRWolf> Beldar what about the nVidia API missmatch?
<Beldar> DJRWolf, Not really an area I'm up on is all.
<cesurasean> i tried ubuntu, root, ec2-user, and none of those usernames work for the amazon AMI image to login with.
<cesurasean> can someone help me to get logged into my system?
<DJRWolf> Beldar it looks like the problem is parts of the video drivers are missmatched and need to be reinstalled, how do I do that from the command prompt?
<Beldar> DJRWolf, No idea
#ubuntu 2013-12-25
<DJRWolf> anyone know how to reinstall nvidia drivers from command prompt?
<SaberX01> DJRWolf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ScottJensen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<DJRWolf> SaberX01 thanks
<JohnnyL> what the sidebar icon thing called and how to I program it?
<esde> unity
<JohnnyL> hm ok
<JohnnyL> thanks esde.
<JohnnyL> my icon doesn't show up in the side when i start a program from a link.
<Physicist> Greetings..
<Physicist> How can i conect with a smart tv from ubuntu without use any cable?
<blizblaze> .
<Luyin> how do I find out in which way my network printer is connected, SMB CIFS or IPP?
<airtonix> Physicist: i don't think ubuntu has support for WiDi yet
<dipedup0> Mythtv
<dipedup0> Mythtv will work
<dipedup0> If the TV has an app for mythtv. Dlna also
<Beldar> Physicist, I used as mini server for this and wifi, but I forget the server, info on the web, did not work really well, depends on what you want.
<airtonix> dipedup0: that's nice, but can you back up that claim with a link that mythtv magically brings in support for WiDi (Wireless Display) ?
<Physicist> Beldar: I would like to play a movie and send to my smart tv..
<airtonix> dipedup0: or did you miss that part where Physicist said "...without use any cables"
<airtonix> Physicist: does your TV support miracast or WiDi ?
<Physicist> airtonix: I don't know.
<Beldar> Physicist, I will look on the web for you, I believe there was a limitation to data speed transfer. My lap top has no hdmi so I just have a long usb cord.
<airtonix> Physicist: you need to find that out first. because they are not the same thing.
<airtonix> Physicist: remember you said "without use any cables" meaning you want to send the data wirelessly.
<dipedup0> Most smart TVs have dlna  clients and Ubuntu has dlna servers. Mythtv also has DN
<dipedup0> Most smart TVs have dlna  clients and Ubuntu has dlna servers. Mythtv also has DLNA server
<Physicist> airtonix: Exactly. I have the cables but I do not want use than.
<airtonix> dipedup0: which means nothing if you have to connect to it via a cable.
<Physicist> *then
<compdoc> dipedup0, is there a free service for tv guide info?
<airtonix> dipedup0: the fact that a TV or a media device might have support for DLNA has nothing to do with it's supposed capability to wirelessly send data back and forth.
<Physicist> I can connect with an Android device easily..
<dipedup0> UPNP also known as DLNA
<airtonix> Physicist: you still need to work out if it's miracast or WiDi. Android will have apps that do both. (you've not said which app your using)
<Physicist> Beldar: I appreciate.
<airtonix> dipedup0: your point is? upnp doesn't have anything to do with miracast or widi either.
<Physicist> airtonix: AllShare. Its a galaxy s3 software.
<Beldar> Physicist, I think if you have hdmi output on the computer I would hard plug it, however this thread mentions several media servers, Physicist
<airtonix> Physicist: again. find out if it's WiDi or Miracast.
<joebobjoe> Does anyone have any idea when VirtualBox will support Mir/Wayland?
<Beldar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080727   Physicist hehe
<airtonix> Beldar: those all require using cables.
<airtonix> Physicist: my point is going end up being this: ubuntu doesn't have support for WiDi or Miracast yet.
<daftykins> joebobjoe: virtualbox channel people might know
<Beldar> airtonix, what all do?
<DarkSector> What's a good Desktop environment to run on 512 MB RAM?
<DarkSector> Unity seems very laggy
<airtonix> Physicist: Android has it because they already worked out the licensing issues.
<dipedup0> Physicist: see if you have mythtv front end app on tv
<Physicist> airtonix: Ok. I'm reading about Beldar 's tip.
<daftykins> DarkSector: on that much RAM i don't think you'll be running much of anything
<airtonix> Beldar: Physicist was asking "how to connect ubuntu to a smart tv ***without cables*** "
<Beldar> airtonix, I have a nexus 7 I'm familiar.
<airtonix> Beldar: which means : Widi or MiraCast.
<SaberX01> DarkSector, Xfce, Xubuntu, LDXE works ok on mt Dell D400 .. but Xubuntu seems a bit smoother.
<DarkSector> What about a window manager
<Beldar> airtonix, Hmm I used several mini media servers on my brand new samsung on wifi, not sure if we are detailing this enough to really try some pointless argument
<SaberX01> DarkSector, what do you me, what about it?
<SaberX01> *mean
<airtonix> Beldar: pointless?
<JohnnyL> Hm, I'm getting Glib errors if I try to change Unity icon in gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
<airtonix> Beldar: it's like someone asking how do I print a page, and someone else suggesting they install gimp.
<DarkSector> SaberX01 something like flux box or MWM
<Beldar> airtonix, The link I gave have both ethernet wifi apps suggested on this exact description some on wired.
<DarkSector> dipedup0 supp bro?
<airtonix> Beldar: dlna, upnp have nothing to do with wireless transmission of display
<airtonix> Physicist: Beldar, dipedup0 http://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-sender-receiver
<DarkSector> dipedup0 you okay bro?
<SaberX01> DarkSector, I used the default when installing xubuntu-desktop .. dont even know what it is off top of my head.
<JohnnyL> Feelin' the burn Bra.
<DarkSector> SaberX01 I think you don't need a DE for a window manager
<JohnnyL> You have to feel the burn bra.
<Physicist> Beldar, airtonix, I have to install independent software in the TV and i really do not want to do that. I realize that is much better option a hdmi cable. I'm sure the lost of quality is practically null.
<SaberX01> DarkSector, I installed Xubuntu from scratch on that Laptop, then added Lubuntu later one, Xubuntu is a bit snappier.
<DarkSector> Okay thanks
<DarkSector> dipedup0 http://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-sender-receiver
<SaberX01> DarkSector, is only 1.3Ghz 512mb RAM and like a 14" XGA display
<dipedup0> Physicist: better off paying for a good android TV box
<airtonix> Physicist: personaly until ubuntu supports WiDI (seriously miracast can go leap off a bridge), i hook up a tf101 via mini hdmi and install xbmc on that
<SunMoonStar1> I set up a simple HTTP server on my localhost:8000 but I want others to be able to see it (public). I was told at #python to come here because it's an OS question
<DarkSector> SunMoonStar1 Apache
<DarkSector> or Nginx
<SunMoonStar1> It is python using `python -m SimpleHTTPServer`
<Physicist> Ok. Thank you all. I'm watching Batman now through hdmi cable. Good night of Christmas.
<airtonix> SunMoonStar1: 1. you need both nginx and uWsgi 2. #ubuntu-server
<DarkSector> SunMoonStar1 when you say public, you mean over internet?
<DarkSector> or localhost?
<DarkSector> I mean local network?
<SunMoonStar1> yes, over the internet
<DarkSector> Yeah you need nginx or apache
<SunMoonStar1> Even if I"m using python SimpleHTTPServer ?
<dipedup0> SunMoonStar1: open ports.
<SaberX01> Anyone on the local LAN can already see it by the IP address, but outside the LAN is a whole differetn issue.
<Aqua_Reef> SunMoonStar1: That's a network question.
<airtonix> SunMoonStar1: in production you never use simple server. ever!.
<munz> SunMoonStar1: can u see @ 122.0.0.1:8000 ?
<Aqua_Reef> SunMoonStar1: Please divert to your router channel #cisco
<dipedup0> SunMoonStar1: Google myip what's your public IP.
<munz> * http://127.0.0.1:8000
<hitsujiTMO> anyone know where the available xsessions are defined?
<SaberX01> You need some kind of DNS record, and a whole in the router to allow traffic to and from the web-server
<claudio_> Alguem aqui fala portugues?
<DarkSector> SunMoonStar1 can do what dipedup0 said, or you could use something like nginx or apache with a static ip from your service provider.
<dipedup0> SunMoonStar1: that's your local IP. We need your public ip
<Aqua_Reef> SunMoonStar1: Please divert to your router channel #cisco
<petris> Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas!
<SaberX01> !pt | claudio_
<ubottu> claudio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, usr/share/xsessions ... easy enough find :P
<DarkSector> Thanks guys, you've been a hoot
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone able to help me get my sound working through hdmi ?
<Hydr0p0nX> nvidia HDMI adapter, mcp78s
<ChronicMasterBai> Hey
<ChronicMasterBai> Ill be back soon to chat with you guys, was just testing
<iFlip> Does anyone know a terminal command in Ubuntu that will show what files someone is downloaded from my Apache2 WebDAV server?
<turtlesoup> I have been struggling with getting alsa to produce sounds. I have recently uninstalled it, then re installed it, then forced a reload. Then a reboot. still no sound.
<turtlesoup> Any advice to get sounds out of my ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> turtlesoup: do you get anything from: speaker-test -c 2
<SchrodingersScat> iFlip: cat /var/log/apache2/access.log
<kingbeast> turtlesoup, try doing alsamixer in the terminal and make sure everything is unmuted
<SchrodingersScat> iFlip: cat /var/log/apache2/access.log | more # can pipe it so that you can work with it, but that's the log file, you can also check out the other log files, say if they are having trouble getting to a file.
<colbyo> anyone in here familiar with LVM and disabling a USB stick keyfile?
<CGI401> New ubuntu user question .. what is the linux "equivalent" of Windows' "Program Files" folder?  If there is one.  In other words, where's the typical place that new installs end up?
<ponbiki_> CGI401: i guess what you're looking for is /bin
<ponbiki_> or /sbin
<ponbiki_> yadda yadda
<ponbiki_> it's not quite the same though
<zykotick9> CGI401: it's not so simple.  you can use "dpkg -L foo" to see where files get installed
<CGI401> Well, i'm not searching for something.. I'm reading install instructions and it says to "install wherever you want" and i dont want to make a mess of my installation.
<LjuL> if you're installing something that way, you're making a mess by definition :P
<daftykins> CGI401: there's no one path for programs, simply put.
<airtonix> CGI401: depends what it is. usually system wide user installed stuff goes in /opt/NameOfProgramHere/
<CGI401> ok
<airtonix> CGI401: and then it's best to make a system user just for that program to keep it isolated.
<CGI401> ok let me not be so vague.  I am installing Couch Potato from source .. see this link https://couchpota.to/#linux   .. where would be a good place to put that?
<airtonix> CGI401: there is instructions around that show you "Best Practice" way to install couch potatoe
<SchrodingersScat> CGI401: did you see the last LAS?
<CGI401> LAS?
<airtonix> CGI401: and it follows the general pattern i just mentioned. 1. create system user that has no login ability and has it's home folder in  /opt/CouchPotatoe/  2.  use that user to install couchpotatoe 3. setup /etc/init/couchpotatoe.conf to run couchpotatoe as that user
<airtonix> CGI401: and since CouchPotato is a python application, you'll want to use virtualenv to ensure it doesn't conflict with your system python libs
<CGI401> hm interesting.  you lost me on that last part but i'll look it up .. thank you
<airtonix> CGI401: it's generally not required, but definitely gives you piece of mind that updating system python won't break couchpotatoe
<airtonix> CGI401: once you have couchpotato installed, then it will auto update itself using git
<CGI401> great, thanks
<CGI401> I'm having a lot of fun learning linux/ubuntu.. i've tried many times and failed because I was just reading tutorials.  built a new HTPC and forced myself to build it on linux .. and i've had to learn the hard way how to do things, and things are finally starting to stick
<Nach0z> asdf
<Nach0z> why so much potato
<CGI401> do not question the potato
<airtonix> CGI401: cool, but one thing that you should keep in the back of your mind is that most instructions shown how to install something (those couchpotato ones for example) are not generally the best way. They are quick dirty ways to get you introduced to the software.
<CGI401> airtonix: where should i turn then?
<airtonix> minimum required steps to get you invested
<airtonix> CGI401: first I'd learn how to make upstart jobs (they are in the end a lot simpler than init.d), then I'd learn about installing daemons manually. best practices relating to security and so forth. finally i'd invest some serious time into configuration automation tools like ansible
<airtonix> because manually installing stuff for the 465th time is boring
<CGI401> heh so far my only experience with /init.d has been stop/start/restart
<CGI401> so anything simpler than that is like.. not doing anything at all
<airtonix> init.d jobs are pretty much bash scripts. so they have lots of room for failure
<airtonix> upstart has a domain specific language, which greatly simplfies things and reduces the room for failure
<airtonix> and when i say "failure" i mean errors you introduce as the developer of the job
<CGI401> question.. if you don't mind.  can you give me the most basic, dumbed down description of what Screen is?  I keep hearing about it but I don't really understand
<airtonix> CGI401: its like virtual desktops for the terminal
<airtonix> combined with remote desktop or vnc
<airtonix> but of course devoid of any vga type graphics.
<CGI401> ok that makes sense
<airtonix> CGI401: yeah it's great for keeping multiple tail -f /var/some/log running on a remote machine
<CGI401> multiple tail meaning the logs run simultaneously on the same terminal screen?
<airtonix> CGI401: yep, but you can switch between the screens just like you can on a gnome desktop with ctrl + alt+ up/down
<CGI401> oh nice
<SchrodingersScat> CGI401: screen is nice
<airtonix> CGI401: but you use ctrl + a + n/p (next/previous)
<airtonix> CGI401: actually it's not a simulanous key combo, more of a successive combo
<airtonix> CGI401: there is also something called byobu which has a nicer interface with useful data
<SchrodingersScat> CGI401: You can split up your window as well, so you can have htop on top of a log or something. http://aperiodic.net/screen/quick_reference
<airtonix> CGI401: this is the general approach to how i setup "install it yourself" python/ruby/nodejs daemons/web apps: https://gist.github.com/airtonix/8119646
<CGI401> I should have come here sooner
<CGI401> so much good info, thank you guys
<CGI401> I've read about that .. creating a system user to run applications .. but I kind of ignored it because it was just adding more confusion to things
<binaryhat> im getting this--->http://pastebin.com/0DdMCbYB
<CGI401> so based on your mini tutorial you posted.. I could have done the same thing with my Teamspeak3 server - create a TS3 user, and make it the owner of its own directory
<uBUXUBu> ok skype stuck to my launcher this time
<uBUXUBu> im running out of room now on my launcher... can i get 2 launchers?
<DaemonicApathy> uBUXUBu: The default launcher, or a launcher program?
<uBUXUBu> maybe if the launcher was across the bottom of my widescreen it would be longer thus hold more icons?
<tnwnsf> which is better interms of artwork and overall beauty xubuntu or ubuntu  ?
<SchrodingersScat> !poll | tnwnsf
<ubottu> tnwnsf: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<uBUXUBu> ubuntu with some kubuntu apps seems best
<tnwnsf> and a more coherent and intergrated interface ?
<DaemonicApathy> uBUXUBu: In that case, the only way to get multiple/custom-positioned launchers would be to install something like docky or cairo-dock
<uBUXUBu> ah ok
<uBUXUBu> so i cant move the launcher to the bottom of my widescreen?
<DaemonicApathy> Of course, you could also just scroll the one you have.
<DaemonicApathy> No, that feature was specifically avoided.
<uBUXUBu> didint know u could scroll it
<uBUXUBu> so ur saying i can add more icons they just will be hidden till i scroll it?
<DaemonicApathy> Mmhmm.
<uBUXUBu> well thats pretty cool
<DaemonicApathy> They'll fold at the top and bottom.
<uBUXUBu> but i prefer too see my icons especially if the artwork is good
<tnwnsf> SchrodingersScat, does xubuntu and ubuntu use the same artwork and fonts ?
<uBUXUBu> oh fold that sounds interesting
<tnwnsf> because debian xfce is UGLY
<DaemonicApathy> uBUXUBu: Now that you know your options, feel free to play around with it.
<uBUXUBu> well i guess ill just keep adding icons and then it will all happen right?
<uBUXUBu> im full so as soon as i find one more that i need ill try it
<uBUXUBu> is the ubuntu 1 cloud free?
<esde> is this the easiest way to backup 12.04 desktop and restore it to a fresh, updated, 12.04 install for an experience like "nothing ever happened?"?
<uBUXUBu> ok i see 5 gb free cool
<uBUXUBu> im just really getting into 1204 it just seems so well done
<DaemonicApathy> esde: What is "this"?
<esde> oooops
<esde> forgot link http://askubuntu.com/questions/378495/restore-with-back-in-time-after-fresh-install-of-ubuntu
<esde> :|
<SonikkuAmerica> tnwnsf: Xubuntu has its own artwork.
<kungr> i like 12.04 as well, i like it with Gnome Shell even better
<SonikkuAmerica> kungr: For most of my 12.04 days I used GNOME Classic.
<uBUXUBu> lotta ppl like gnome ...i liked it but from the moment i saw unity i loved it
<DaemonicApathy> esde: Seems like it.
<nictrasavios> uBUXUBu, Amen brotha!
<esde> Thanks
<DaemonicApathy> I would assume some settings need to be retweaked, though.
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome | Speaking of GNOME
<ubottu> Speaking of GNOME: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<esde> DaemonicApathy, @me?
<DaemonicApathy> esde: Yes.
<nictrasavios> see | !ubuntu-gnome
<RocketPenguin123> Alright, so i have moved a partition from one hard drive to another, how do i make it so it will boot correctly?
<esde> like what would need to change? is there an existing guide that covers what im trying to achieve you could point me to
<nictrasavios> !ubuntu-gnome | see
<ubottu> see: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<DaemonicApathy> RocketPenguin123: Install grub.
<nictrasavios> Whoops... sometimes my brain is on backwards. It makes parking difficult.
<kungr> SonikkuAmerica: Ya I liked classic from 7.04 through 10.04. Shell grows on you.
<batzy> hey guys i plugging in an external hdmi monitor into my xubuntu box, and set the default monitor to it. A bunch of black boxes appeared so i rebooted it. But now when i log in it gets stuck at the login screen and wont load the xfce session
<RocketPenguin123> DaemonicApathy,  How, exactly? sudo apt-get install grub?
<SonikkuAmerica> kungr: But I'm a GNOME'er now.
<batzy> Is there anyway i could set it back to the default screen?
<DaemonicApathy> RocketPenguin123: grub-install /dev/sda(or whatever it happens to be)
<RocketPenguin123> k thanks!
<DaemonicApathy> np
<RocketPenguin123> What if i have multipule partitions though?
<DaemonicApathy> What OS are they?
<batzy> hey guys i plugging in an external hdmi monitor into my xubuntu box, and set the default monitor to it. A bunch of black boxes appeared so i rebooted it. But now when i log in it gets stuck at the login screen and wont load the xfce session
<SonikkuAmerica> batzy: Have you tried in #xubuntu ?
<nictrasavios> I have to say, from the perspective of a programmer and Engineering/Physics student, Ubuntu is the only distribution I could think of using due to the repos and support. Unity is a wonderful desktop environment, and the window handling is by far its best part. The only thing I would ever change *for myself* is to put the bar on the bottom, and change the icons to text. Keep the window handling the same, the excellent visual cues the sam
<nictrasavios> e, and the amazing menus the same.
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica: yeah no one is there they said ask here
<DaemonicApathy> nictrasavios: You can disable Unity and use a different dock if you like.
<nictrasavios> DaemonicApathy, Lemme finish ;)
<DaemonicApathy> nictrasavios: Of course, that will negate several nice features.
<airtonix> CGI401: yep, then in your init.d or init up start job, when you launch the software you use the user create specifically for that daemon rather than just use root or (even worse) use your desktop user.
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica: I can login with the guest account too
<batzy> i think it just set that one users default monitor as the external
<kungr> nictrasavios: you tried shell?
<nictrasavios> So I did just that, by switching to cinnamon and writing my own extensions. Now it works with multiple monitors... and retains all the things I liked from unity. But for *everyone* else, I always always always reccomend unity.
<airtonix> CGI401: it's really a preventative measure to limit possible damage in future. if you limit what that daemons user has access to then you can sort of control how much damage it could possibly do.
<CGI401> airtonix: so.. sorry if this is way off .. but instead of "sudo somethingsomethingsomething", I'd type "couchpotato somethingsomethingsomething" ?
<nictrasavios> kungr, Yup, worked well. Not better than cinnamon, but it definitely was nice. In the end, reliability and stability brought me to Ubuntu with Cinnamon. Although, I use unity occasionally for showcasing Ubuntu to others.
<airtonix> CGI401: well since the root user is the one that's executing the upstart or init.d jobs you'd leave off sudo and use su. let me past from a live example from one of my servers.
<kungr> nictrasavios: really never tried cinnamon. admittedly im a home user and not work related. did you use cinnamon on ubuntu or another distro?
<nictrasavios> kungr, Before we get yelled at for being off topic, I'll PM you.
<bobbycheetah> trying to boot from dvd and all that comes up is what looks like a keyboard icon + a person icon, and it just sits there.
<airtonix> CGI401: well actually the couchpotato repo has the init.d job you want to use : https://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotatoServer/blob/master/init/ubuntu
<nictrasavios> In case you're not sure, to reply type "/msg nictrasavios ...."
<airtonix> CGI401: notice line 47: https://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotatoServer/blob/master/init/ubuntu#L47
<CGI401> airtonix: ahh i see
<airtonix> CGI401: so using that you'd create /etc/default/couchpotato and override those variables there.
<bobbycheetah> 13.10 ubuntu-gnome amd 64
<ObrienDave> bobbycheetah, a small one at the bottom?
<CGI401> why /etc/default? this is the kind of thing that throws me off .. I guess I just need to learn the purpose of the directories
<Guest33983> where did they hide the shortcut ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the x server option again?
<bobbycheetah> yes at bottom of screen.  currently i'm on my imac and burning a dvd for 12.04.3 desktop amd 64 so i can try that next.
<gordonjcp> Guest33983: it's still there, you need to re-enable it in the x.org config file though
<gordonjcp> Guest33983: it's almost never useful
<ObrienDave> bobbycheetah, could be a bad D/L. did you check the MD5 sum?
<airtonix> CGI401: /etc/default is the directory where you generally keep configuration defaults.
<Guest33983> would you know what directory that is in?
<bobbycheetah> would be nice if my 4Gb thumb-drive would work.  I've been trying to use netbootin, but it never recognized it.
<CGI401> airtonix:oh i see.  so.. comparing to windows, that would kind of be like .. the %appdata% directory
<bobbycheetah> yes i've checked but will check again
<airtonix> CGI401: because some daemons will allow you to run multiple processes which take their settings from something like /etc/programname/child.conf
<airtonix> CGI401: isn't %appdata% just users settings?
<CGI401> airtonix: right.. guess that wouldn't be defaults.  depends on if its installed for a specific user or all users
<airtonix> CGI401: /etc/default is like "sane defaults, use these settings if there is no system operator defined overrides in /etc/whatever/"
<CGI401> got it
<airtonix> CGI401: just remember though that there is no magic. the use of /etc/default/something and /etc/programname/something/something/something/darkside is just a protocol on how to lay out configuration files
<airtonix> CGI401: i would have a look at how virtual hosts work in nginx and apache with their /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/* and /etc/nginx/sites-available/* and then look at /etc/default/apache2
<airtonix> CGI401: nginx and apache2 on ubuntu generally follow the same configuration setup
<CGI401> airtonix: got it.  so.. one last question I think, and then i'll leave you alone.  :)  the use of couch potato requires another application in order to function .. utorrent, transmission, etc.   would I create a system user for those as well, or would I give the couchpotato user ownership of it?
<airtonix> CGI401: yeah you use sabnzbd which allows communication through a RESTful api (confgi gui in couchpotato lets you put the api keys in there)
<airtonix> CGI401: and yes , you sandbox setup sabnzbd the same way you'd do with couchpotato
<CGI401> airtonix: well I'm not using usenet, don't subscribe anymore.. but for conversation's sake.. I would create a sabnzbd user?
<Nach0z> I dunno what couch potato is but I am learning to despise it
<airtonix> CGI401: yeah. but what you call it is up to you :) i think couchpotato communicates with transmission as well ?
<CGI401> airtonix: yep
<glitsj16> bobbycheetah: if unetbootin doesn't work for you, perhaps you can try a native OS X approach .. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<CGI401> airtonix: i was initially confused how couchpotato would communicate with sabnzbd if they are each on their own user accounts, but I guess it's probably communicating over a web interface which sabnzbd exposes
<bobbycheetah> will check that out. thx.
<airtonix> CGI401: yep a restful api endpoint
<CGI401> airtonix: oh, so that's what you meant lol
<CGI401> airtonix: thanks so much for all the help.  I think I'm comfortable going from here
<airtonix> CGI401: http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/api
<airtonix> CGI401: good luck
<Noiro> sudo apt-get purge programname is the uninstall command, yes?
<airtonix> Noiro: it's a bit more than just uninstall.
<airtonix> Noiro: that will also destroy any config files
<CGI401> does cp command overwrite without asking?
<SchrodingersScat> CGI401: last I checked
<CGI401> crap
<glitsj16> CGI401: use the -i switch with cp to make it prompt you
<CGI401> now to figure out how to undo what i just did ..
<Hydr0p0nX> uh oh
<CGI401> it is ok.. I copied over a default file .. i think.  not sure if there was ever a file there or not, but something i read led me to believe there was
<Hydr0p0nX> eh
<Hydr0p0nX> what file and what version ?
<CGI401> .  /etc/defaults/couchpotato/ubuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, can't help with that one
<Hydr0p0nX> sorry
<CGI401> np
<CGI401> i am starting over with the git clone
<CGI401> dunno if that will do anything but only way to find out
<CGI401> airtonix: broke something I think
<airtonix> CGI401: that file doesn't exist unless you create it.
<airtonix> CGI401: and it can just be /etc/default/couchpotato if you want
<airtonix> CGI401: since that's what the init script is looking for : https://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotatoServer/blob/master/init/ubuntu#L17
<CGI401> airtonix: when you said "so using that you'd create /etc/default/couchpotato and override those variables there. " .. did you mean to copy the init.d job into that directory?  that's what i did, and when I opened it it said "do not edit this file"
<CGI401> airtonix: so i thought maybe i overrided something
<airtonix> CGI401: nah the init script goes to /etc/init.d/couchpotato and you create the file "/etc/default/couchpotato"
<CGI401> airtonix: oh, so /etc/default/couchpotato stays empty until the application puts something in there?
<zagfox> hello world
<CGI401> hi user
<airtonix> CGI401: https://gist.github.com/airtonix/8119934
<airtonix> CGI401: it's for you to override the default settings that the init script would use. (normally I would be putting something like this in /etc/couchpotato since it's not going to run multiple copies of itself.)
<CGI401> airtonix: OH.... so /etc/default/couchpotato itself is a configuration file, not a folder?
<CGI401> this is so confusing
<airtonix> CGI401: yeah. if you look at ilne 17 of the init script, it's also not required.
<airtonix> line*
<CGI401> airtonix: got it.. thank you
<airtonix> CGI401: not sure if you already know this, but you also need to register it to the initv daemon: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/couchpotato && sudo update-rc.d couchpotato defaults
<airtonix> CGI401: that will tell the initv system that it needs to run it on startup
<CGI401> airtonix: yea that is in the instructions on CP's website.. more or less
<CGI401> airtonix: but thanks to you i now know && i used to run two commands in one line
<frybye> hi folks - happy christmass.. enjoye your ubuntu..
<colbyo> I'm trying to see whats going on in my boot process, it's just stopping after the hardware check, but it's not giving me any failures or notifications. Is there a way to see more of whats going on?
<wo0t> hi, merry xmas everyone
<colbyo> Booting with 'debug text noplymouth'.
<kingbeast> wo0t, merry xmas
<bobbycheetah> glitsj16: is the "create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx"  for if I want to boot my mac with it?
<glitsj16> bobbycheetah: it's instructions for making a bootable ubuntu live usb on a mac
<bobbycheetah> ok.  step 9 says to run diskutil eject /dev/disk2 - but that is not mounted b/c of step 7.
<bobbycheetah> can i just pop it out and try it on my other pc now?
<glitsj16> let me load that page again, just a moment please
<bobbycheetah> ok. step 8 was succesful
<glitsj16> bobbycheetah: yes that's how i understand it, if step 8 worked basically your good to try booting it
<bobbycheetah> ok. will give it a go. thx
<glitsj16> bobbycheetah: fingers crossed, goodluck
<xubuntu> nice
<Xjdm> btw, volume is turned off by default
<Xjdm> that and the volume widget doesnt work
<glitsj16> Xjdm: on what version ?
<Xjdm> the latest, v13.10
<Xjdm> i read a review comparing performace of L, X and vanilla Ubuntu
<CGI401> airtonix: sorry.. me again.  i ran sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/couchpotato && sudo update-rc.d couchpotato defaults  like you (and the CP instructions) said.. and it said it was added to startup.. rebooted the server and it didn't start.  Put APP_PATH = /usr/local/couchpotato in defaults dir .. did i miss something?
<Xjdm> so i decided to use Xubuntu
<glitsj16> Xjdm: i believe for xubuntu 13.10 that's a known bug, let me check my bookmarks
<glitsj16> Xjdm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182038&p=12822062#post12822062 might revive your broken sound indicator
<Xjdm> the audio is also turned off by default
<glitsj16> Xjdm: that might be related, not sure .. the indicator might be stuck in mute so once you get it back you can try unmuting
<Xjdm> im using the live version to try it out
<Xjdm> i like it so far, it's very fast
<glitsj16> it sure is, always liked xubuntu, didn't install the latest yet but tested the live cd
<glitsj16> that's how i know about the sound indicator bug
<Xjdm> im testing memory usage and overall performance and responsiveness
<glitsj16> the one thing i miss on live versions is a user-friendly way to activate proprietary graphics drivers too, but i guess that's wishfull thinking ..
<DaemonicApathy> Keep in mind, live versions will always be a bit more prone to latency, due to the difference between ODD/USB/SATA HDD speeds.
<tuxguy> How do I get virtualbox puel in 13.10 ?
<Xjdm> this thing is running pretty quickly
<Xjdm> going to due a bit more research first though
<Xjdm> firefox is such a memory hog
<Xjdm> there needs to be Firefox Lite
<Xjdm> which is what firefox was suppose to be to begin with
<DaemonicApathy> With each tab running as a separate process, memory usage can get pretty high.
<Xjdm> Why does running each tab in a seperate process use more memory?
<Xjdm> my web browser shouldnt use 1.5GB of RAM
<Xjdm> that is insane
<Guest21304> test
<SchrodingersScat> Guest21304: test received
<batzy> What a lovely username.
<bobbycheetah> glitsj16: it worked. thx for your help!
<such_coins> I need some urgent help copying files to a read-only flash drive. Can anyone help?
<such_coins> oh nm
<such_coins> got it :P
<glitsj16> bobbycheetah: nice to hear that , enjoy the fresh system
<such_coins> thanks anyways!
<airtonix> CGI401: is /usr/local/couchpotato where you installed it to?
<CGI401> airtonix: yeah .. when I try to run "service couchpotato start" it says: /etc/init.d/couchpotato: 2: /etc/default/couchpotato: APP_PATH: not found
<airtonix> CGI401: https://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotatoServer/blob/master/init/ubuntu#L51
<CGI401> airtonix: inside default/couchpotato is APP_PATH = /usr/local/couchpotato/
<airtonix> CGI401: oops, remove the spaces
<Mike9863> What's the best way to identify connections coming from a DoS attack on a webserver?
<CGI401> airtonix:you mean APP_PATH=blah  instead of APP_PATH = blah ?
<airtonix> CGI401: yeah
<CGI401> airtonix:ohh... thanks, will try
<airtonix> CGI401: also if you're using /etc/default/couchpotato then you want to override the second variable listed in the init script
<airtonix> CGI401: ie : https://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotatoServer/blob/master/init/ubuntu#L51 << you set CP_HOME instead of APP_PATH
<airtonix> CGI401: since it's saying " APP_PATH will be CP_HOME (if it exists) otherwise use the string "/opt/couchpotato/"
<CGI401> airtonix: Ohh.. that explains the 2nd error I was getting then, I think
<CGI401> start-stop-daemon: unable to chdir() to /opt/couchpotato/ (No such file or directory)
<q_a_z_steve> Is there a way I can still get into 12.04.3 Desktop on my 2009 Macbook Pro if I'm seeing this: http://picpaste.com/Xp3XnjRM.jpg
<q_a_z_steve> I was able to use boot options for the liveCD to see this. All I knew how to do was turn off quiet and splash...
<airtonix> q_a_z_steve: which macbook pro? there are like 7 versions of it
<airtonix> it's crazy
<q_a_z_steve> airtonix: Mid 2009 15"
<airtonix> Hey lets create a simple "not computer" and then create a bunch of difference versions of it, and then call them all the same name.... /thumbs-up
<airtonix> q_a_z_steve: so you don't have to use uEFI then ?
<q_a_z_steve> I don't know what that is.
<CGI401> airtonix: yay, new error .. start-stop-daemon: unable to set gid to 999 (Operation not permitted)   .. do I need to set RUN_AS as root or something?
<airtonix> q_a_z_steve: i was under the impression that uEFI was required. so i've always used something like refit
<airtonix> or was it refind?
<q_a_z_steve> to boot a liveCD?
<airtonix> CGI401: did you chown couchpotato:couchpotato /usr/local/couchpotato -R ?
<q_a_z_steve> I probably need some such, because I want to say even a stamped 7.10 CD I had didn't work.
<airtonix> q_a_z_steve: have you looked at the ubuntu wiki? there are quite a few pages there about macosx
<CGI401> airtonix:sure did
<q_a_z_steve> I haven't because I wasn't sure where to start, with those drm lines or something else.
<FluxD> Hi, I have been trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on an ssd with usb install nd whatever I do, it will boot back with a grub error. I have tried with uefi on and off. Please help. grub reinstall didn't work nor did boot-repair
<q_a_z_steve> airtonix: I did download the 64bit Mac version of the iso, if that helps.
<airtonix> q_a_z_steve: definitely. can't do much without that. but you should read the help/wiki pages. it's been a long time since i bothered to touch a apple product.
<q_a_z_steve> I'm looking...
<q_a_z_steve> where can I find which number (11,1) or whatever my macbook pro is, to further align myself with how these are going to be listed?
<airtonix> CGI401: i'm testing this out.
<q_a_z_steve> installed OS is mavericks... I'm still not able to see anything that can even get me started.
<CGI401> airtonix: OK.  Here's some info:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/695be8a011e6029f37e1
<airtonix> q_a_z_steve: i'm pretty sure the first think you need to do is get http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ running.
<airtonix> thing*
<airtonix> CGI401: and output of : ls -al /usr/local/couchpotato
<q_a_z_steve> I have had rEFIt before, I'm remembering, but I have since wiped my harddrive. I assume it went with.
<CGI401> airtonix: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6f1da8779e277603dc1f
<q_a_z_steve> airtonix: 5,3 That's what I have. Are there sites that explain when EFI comes into existence/necessity? Which determines that, the hardware, or the software I'm trying to boot?
<airtonix> CGI401: https://gist.github.com/airtonix/8119934
<airtonix> CGI401: looks like you need to move files up a level
<BackTrack_r5> php5-curl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.17 is to be installed
<BackTrack_r5> im running backtrack, how can i update php5-common to 5.3.2
<CGI401> airtonix: just to be clear, are you asking me to go through each of those steps? including placing it in /opt/?
<bazhang> !backtrack | BackTrack_r5
<ubottu> BackTrack_r5: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<BackTrack_r5> hmmmmm
<BackTrack_r5> what are you saying?
<q_a_z_steve> airtonix: I should mention that on the 7.10 CD no matter whether I remove quiet and splash I immediately get kicked out to BusyBox.
<airtonix> CGI401: no, it's just there to show you what you've done different. the main thing is that you have /usr/local/couchpotato/CouchPotato/couchpotato.py when it should just be /usr/local/couchpotato/couchpotato.py
<airtonix> CGI401: also github just ate my gist. :<
<CGI401> airtonix: actually, it's /usr/local/couchpotato/CouchPotatoServer/couchpotato.py .. the CouchPotatoServer directory is included in the git
<spvensko> merry christmas
<airtonix> CGI401: nope. that what git does if you don't provide a destination.
<CGI401> airtonix: oooooh well that explains it.  that's what CP's website says in the instructions... no destination https://couchpota.to/#linux
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6628415/
<CGI401> airtonix: that was the first thing I did before I came on IRC.. so that explains a lot
<airtonix> you could just change the CP_HOME to point at the folder that holds couchpotato.py
<liulei> m
<BackTrack_r5> so is kali-linux the backtrack replacement?
<CGI401> airtonix: nope.. still same thing.  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c4dabf84dd4af1484cd7
<Apollo> anyone have some good recommendations on tutorials for the terminal?
<Apollo> i think i found a list somewhere on the ubuntu site but it is numerous.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal Apollo
<lotuspsychje> !kali | BackTrack_r5
<ubottu> BackTrack_r5: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Apollo> so is the ubuntu site pretty much the best source for learning the terminal then?
<Apollo> i guess so, i wish i could find that link to a bunch of tutorials though damn
<DaemonicApathy> This one?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> !rute | Apollo there's this
<ubottu> Apollo there's this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> !manual | Apollo and this
<ubottu> Apollo and this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> Apollo, for bash scripting, there's http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bazhang> and freenode has a channel #bash as well
<CGI401> airtonix: might have gotten it.  i added CP_USER=couchpotato in the /etc/default/couchpotato, then ran "sudo service couchpotato start" and it took. even though CP_USER was set to couchpotato in the init.d file
<airtonix> CGI401: https://gist.github.com/airtonix/8120365
<airtonix> CGI401: i think your start-stop error is related to something else
<CGI401> airtonix: it worked!  rebooted server and it started.
<Rourick> hello :)
<Rourick> new user here would u recommend 12.04lts  or 13.10?
<lotuspsychje> Rourick: i would go for the 12.04 lts
<airtonix> CGI401: can you access it via browser: http://servier.ip.or.name.local:5050/
<Rourick> hey thanks will do
<lotuspsychje> Rourick: depends on your needs of course, lts will be 5 years support
<lotuspsychje> Rourick: and soon you will be able to upgrade to 14.04
<DaemonicApathy> 12.04 will be supported longer, and require less upkeep. 13.10 will have newer features, and lead you into the next version, which will also be LTS. Personally, I'd go with 12.04 for now.
<Rourick> ok ty
<uBUXUBu> how do i reset my top panel i cant get at my power off icon top right anymore?
<lotuspsychje> Rourick: and welcome to the ubuntu community!
<CGI401> airtonix: yea, web interface worked after server reboot
<airtonix> CGI401: actually i can't remember which port it is
<Rourick> :)
<uBUXUBu> there used to be a terminal command to rest the panels
<uBUXUBu> cant recall it
<CGI401> airtonix: for some strange reason, it required me to have CP_USER=couchpotato in etc/default/couchpotato  .. even though the init.d script has RUN_AS=${CP_USER-couchpotato}
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu: lightdm reset maybe? not sure
<darius93> does mariadb seem slower than mysql?
<Apollo> DaemonicApathy, no not that tutorial, like it was a page with 20-30 or so hyperlinked pages to go to for tuts.
<uBUXUBu> in terminal u mean?
<lotuspsychje> Apollo: there are also good ubuntu ebooks that you can download free
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125662/how-to-reset-gnome-panel
<uBUXUBu> dammit my power button icon os too far off screen weird
<Apollo> ubottu, thankyou, some of those links i did not have and will have to investigate, im sure they will help.
<ubottu> Apollo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu: maybe you just need a resolution fix?
<CGI401> airtonix: going to use what I learned to attempt to install transmission under its own user account .. can't thank you enough for all the help.  I learned a lot
<airtonix> CGI401: good stuff
<Apollo> bazhang, im not sure what u mean by !rute and !manual, is that some sort of referment to the terminal man and info command?
<lotuspsychje> Apollo: man pages are specific manuals to a package, to help you with commands
<airtonix> Apollo: he was using the bot to link you to wiki pages
<uBUXUBu> im screwd
<bazhang> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com   Apollo
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu: plz mind your language
<uBUXUBu> cant reset that top panel?
<uBUXUBu> how do i turn this off?
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu: did you try command from the url i linked you?
<uBUXUBu> yes of course
<uBUXUBu> now the bottom of xchat is almost gone
<uBUXUBu> ok got that back
<uBUXUBu> but my power off is gone
<uBUXUBu> will i hurt it of i crash it
<Smedles> afternoon all
<Smedles> wondering if anyone can help me diagnose an issue I periodically experience with my Ubuntu Server running 13.10...
<Smedles> every few weeks I experience issues where machine on the local LAN cannot connect to the server using it's internal LAN address - no matter which port - whether it be ssh, samba, webmin, http, etc
<Smedles> around the same time, server connections over the internet momentarily drop out (so quasselcore connection drops out)
<Smedles> sometimes these just go away, others I need to reboot the server then everything is good.
<Smedles> Any ideas?
<airtonix> Smedles: bad network card?
<airtonix> Smedles: hook up a monitor to the server and have : tail /var/log/syslog -f running
<Smedles> airtonix: i guess that's something easy I could test - not sure what free pci ports I have on that box tho (its a N40L microsoerver)
<airtonix> Smedles: not familiar with that.
<Smedles> http://www8.hp.com/au/en/products/proliant-servers/product-detail.html?oid=4248009#!tab=features
<airtonix> Smedles: i've experienced a problem where problematic drives will cause faults and then cause dbus to drop out which then takes out a bunch of other services like ssh
<Smedles> airtonix: but I can connect to ssh via external IP jst not internal
<Smedles> so the daemon is still running
<airtonix> time to eliminate hardware then
<DaemonicApathy> I keep thinking I'm being called...
<airtonix> Smedles: i'd head over to #ubuntu-server and ask there on idle mode
<Smedles> only unusual thing in syslog from around the time I had the issue yesterday is:
<Smedles> Dec 24 15:30:09 NAS avahi-daemon[917]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.
<Smedles> followed by some other errors
<Smedles> but network is a good though - appreciate the tip
<SetiAmon> Hey can anyone tell me why every single one of my games my mouse resets into the center of the screen constantly making gaming impossiable
<bazhang> SetiAmon, games on wine?
<SetiAmon> yep
<SetiAmon> well i think so
<SetiAmon> amnesia
<bazhang> check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SetiAmon> gaming on linux is such a pain
<SaberX01> While it's possible to use wine, game performance id poor at best. If at all possible, use native Linux games.
<SaberX01> *is
<SetiAmon> still get odd satisfaction from playing games or anything on linux.i just went back to it after windows f'd
<ItsMeLenny> hello, ive just downloaded ubuntu 13.10 64bit live and put it onto a usb stick, and everytime it boots it just boots into this terminal screen
<ItsMeLenny> some other fs
<duythinht> hi
<ItsMeLenny> some sort of fs, i forget what it was, but it was just a terminal prompt
<ItsMeLenny> any help would be appreciated
<bazhang> busybox?
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: did you have same issue on 12.04?
<ItsMeLenny> bazhang, thats the one!
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, no, never encountered it in my life
<bazhang> ItsMeLenny, how did you put it on usb stick
<ItsMeLenny> usb-creator
<bazhang> ItsMeLenny, did it ever work?
<ItsMeLenny> when i tried doing it via dd it wouldnt even get recognised
<ItsMeLenny> bazhang, usb-creator has worked for me, it worked when i did 13.10 i386 on a laptop
<ItsMeLenny> dd used to work for me also
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: can you try enter grub and choose kernel in recoverymode?
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, it's the live cd, it's not installed
<ItsMeLenny> live cd on usb
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: so at wich part you get the terminal?
<ItsMeLenny> i see the purple screen with the man and the keyboard down the bottom, then it goes into busybox
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: uefi machine?
<ItsMeLenny> pardon?
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: what was default Os on the machine you try to install?
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: w7? w8?
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, none, i built the computer myself
<ItsMeLenny> it's one i've had for a few years with various upgrades over the years
<ItsMeLenny> i wasnt going to upgrade ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04, but i completely screwed the system, it's barely operating
<ItsMeLenny> :P
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: hmm strange, maybe try ubuntu 12.04 on stick, see what it does for your machine?
<ItsMeLenny> its worked
<ItsMeLenny> thats what i have on now
<ItsMeLenny> and various version before have worked also
<ItsMeLenny> been on ubuntu since about 7
<ItsMeLenny> or 8
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: re-install 12.04 clean maybe, im waiting 14.04 also
<lotuspsychje> 13.10 got lots of issues with screens
<lotuspsychje> many users come here with blank reboots
<ItsMeLenny> yeah, i was thinking of it, but i upgraded half the system files anyway to quantel stuff, and i need later kernels thahn what 12.04 uses
<ItsMeLenny> oh really?
<lotuspsychje> im not saying its unfixable right
<ItsMeLenny> should i go 13.04 then
<ItsMeLenny> yeah
<lotuspsychje> 13.04 is rocksolid im on it, but support end almost
<ItsMeLenny> 12.04 kernels are too old for me tho, with some of my hardware
<ItsMeLenny> that's alright, i'll upgrade by support end
<ItsMeLenny> or at least a couple of months after
<ItsMeLenny> ok, i'll download the 3rd cd for the day :P maybe i should grab alternate instead of live
<ItsMeLenny> or maybe i might just try 13.10 with a different usb stick, could the usb stick be the rpoblem?
<imghost> lotuspsychje, "13.10 got lots of issues with screens" please support this statement give us some details :)
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: i dont think so mate
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: as you see the purple screen
<ItsMeLenny> whered the other 'disks' program go, this one is rubbish
<lotuspsychje> imghost: im just observing similar issues on 13.10
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, i'll give it a go, if all else fails i'll grab 13.04
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: ill be on 13.04 until 14.04 comes out, even unsupported
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, yeah i'd do the same if i installed 13.04
<ItsMeLenny> i'll still upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out regardless tho
<imghost> lotuspsychje, thats not an answer mate, actually graphics cards of some machines causing the problems and so upstreams kernel is not able to load the correct modules on boot and hence they get "black screen"
<lotuspsychje> imghost: im just saying i see alot of 13.10 comming by here mate...
<imghost> lotuspsychje, ok, :)
<lotuspsychje> imghost: i never said he cant install it
<lotuspsychje> everyone may do what he likes
<SaberX01> I do too, seems 13.10 not as stable on some platforms as allot of folks may think.
<ItsMeLenny> yeah, i gathered that, i'm keeping the warning in mind, but i'll cross my fingers
<imghost> ok
<ItsMeLenny> oh, now its not as stable?
<lotuspsychje> yes its stable
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu is always stable
<ItsMeLenny> :P
<rourick> hi :) how can i add items 2 panel 12.04
<ItsMeLenny> maybe it was that usb drive, i'll try this one, and hope, if it was the usb drive i wont be appearing in for a few hours
<ItsMeLenny> if it wasnt i'll probably be in in the next 10 minutes
<ItsMeLenny> thanks for the help, and thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: hope you can fix your issue
<ItsMeLenny> me too ;) :P
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: normally when you see purple screen setup, usb is fine
<ItsMeLenny> yeah, i thought so to, but then it came up with busybox
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: how bout F1 shows any errors?
<SaberX01> I suppose it depends on what your using it for, if one is always changing, upgrading and such, doesn't matter much, but if you want a production Image, I think the LTS image is still the best.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: the 'best' is very relative
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: it all depends what the users wants
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah, i just need a newer kernel than 12.04, and considering id upgraded it in the system and other stuff, yet not the overall system, if you know what i mean
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, i'll try F1 if it happens again
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: so in many cases 13.10 will do forfill one needs
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: F1 at purple boot screen
<ItsMeLenny> ah
<SaberX01> well yes, it is, relative to 12.10 thru 13.10, so yes, relative to what's available.
<ItsMeLenny> ;) i'll see
<SaberX01> And like I said, it depends on the image purpose, but from a sys-admin standpoint, constant change is not good thing.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: for many cases lts is a good choice
<SaberX01> Outside of testing and development, I don't see a use for a short term support image, but that's from a real production standpoint where stability actually means something. I dont think my CFO would like it if I said, sorry ole boy have to re-image you box today to keep up with the next point release.
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: well, i very liked 13.04 and rocksolid for me
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, no dice
<ItsMeLenny> although this time it actually came to the purple screen with writing
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: what happened
<ItsMeLenny> i selected install ubuntu
<ItsMeLenny> and then it went to busybox
<SaberX01> Then there's things like Change Management Compliance and Sarbanes Oxley to contest with.
<ItsMeLenny> intramfs
<SaberX01> *contend
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241589
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241589 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 13.10 unable to boot on live usb (busy box - initramfs)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, i was trying to search just now for something like that, i'll have  aread
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, this seems a bit much https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241589/comments/17
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241589 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 13.10 unable to boot on live usb (busy box - initramfs)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: what kind of hd inside?
<ItsMeLenny> looks like something to do with having multiple hard drives
<ItsMeLenny> i have 3
<ItsMeLenny> one western digital, 2 seagates
<ItsMeLenny> the WD is my system HDD and it's on the gigabyte sata ports
<ItsMeLenny> wonder if its something with acpi or what not
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: what you have ide or ahci?
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: maybe try 1 hd only and ubuntu setup again
<ItsMeLenny> lotuspsychje, ahci, oh and i also have a cd drive
<ItsMeLenny> no floppy tho, i got rid of it
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: one guy from bug did try cd, didnt solve
<ItsMeLenny> yeah i think i will try it with just 1 hdd plugged in, which kind of annoys me, but is faster than downloading 13.04 as that would probably take me 2 hours
<ItsMeLenny> aussie internet
<ItsMeLenny> thanks again, thanks for linking me to that page, i will go try it
<ItsMeLenny> cya
<shawn1963> Hello All.  Anyone get the "input not supported" error upon boot?
<shawn1963> is anyone here
<shawn1963> or am I typing in invisible font?
<glitsj16> shawn1963: hi, can't say i've seen that boot error
<glitsj16> what input device isn't supported ? do you know?
<shawn1963> I'm not sure
<shawn1963> because it was working just fine
<glitsj16> anything less cryptic in boot.log or dmesg?
<SaberX01> what HW and which version of Ubuntu may be useful info.
<shawn1963> I am dual booted with Windows 8.1 and changed the resolution in WIndows.  Now I get this message on my screen saying "input not supported".
<batzy> hi.
<shawn1963> I don't get a log on screen.  As soon as I choose Zorin from the boot menu it goes right to black and the message.
<shawn1963> sorry can't type that fast/
<shawn1963> .
<batzy> shawn1963, what's up?
<shawn1963> uhmm 13.10 is the base.  Zorin Core 7
<SuperLag> What's the proper term for the area on the menu bar that's at the right, where the clock and other icons go? System tray is too Windows-like. :)
<shawn1963> I can boot into live from the usb, hence I'm here. System Gadgets (tongue in cheek)
<SuperLag> I'm curious to know, if you open up an app that puts an icon there, that has a transparent background on its own, but shows up on the menu bar with a beige background... is that a Unity bug?
<batzy> 'too windows like'
<batzy> yet i use ubuntu
<shawn1963> batzy:  Did you get me description or was it too vague.
<SuperLag> batzy: the *term* is what it's called in Windows. "system tray"
<batzy> shawn1963, you're saying like
<batzy> okay wait
<batzy> you changed the windows resolution right?
<shawn1963> yep
<SuperLag> batzy: So I'm saying I'm guessing that's not what it's called in Ubuntu.
<batzy> then you logged on ubuntu and it says not supported?
<shawn1963> nope never got to log on.  went right to a little box floating around the monitor that said "input not supported" which I am taking is the resolution is out of whack for Ubuntu.
<linuxlite1969> hi
<linuxlite1969>  how can i unistall a broken dependency?
<shawn1963> And I was saying that I can log in using the LIVE USB, try me feature, hence I'm here.  WIndows IRC sucks. :-P
<linuxlite1969> i did everything google is  telling but i cant remove fmit
<SaberX01> linuxlite1969, what have you tried thus far, worked failed?
<linuxlite1969> force all purge remove auto remove
<SuperLag> batzy: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/913175/tomighty_icon.png
<batzy> shawn1963, you're on a desktop right? and why type of connection is the monitor?
<shawn1963> desktop and VGA
<batzy> SuperLag, you mean the panel?
<shawn1963> batzy: should I be using the : between me and you?
<linuxlite1969> http://pastebin.com/VpMxNCGP <SaberX01> take alook at this bro
<batzy> the what?
<SuperLag> batzy: yeah. Just forgot what the right thing to call it is. See the left-most icon, how its background does not match the rest of the panel?
<batzy> SuperLag, is that the highlight color when it's being selected or hovered over?
<batzy> I use xubuntu so idk
<batzy> xubuntu and ubuntu server
<shawn1963> sorry.  Your typing to me comes up red I was assuming it was because of the colon.
<batzy> shawn1963, and you're saying that the same monitor is saying input not supported
<SuperLag> batzy: that color persists when I select one of the other icons on the panel.
<batzy> wait, when does it give you that message?
<SaberX01> linuxlite1969, seems you have an issue getting rid of Qt4 .. not really sure how you'd purge that aside form what you've already tried.
<linuxlite1969> <SaberX01> so how should i get rid of this?
<shawn1963> yes thats what I'm saying.  I only have the one monitor.  It works fine when I'm using Ubuntu off the live usb, fine when in windows.  But when I try to boot up in the installed Ubuntu from the boot menu I get the "message".
<SaberX01> linuxlite1969, I don't know  actually.
<linuxlite1969> <SaberX01> anyway thanks
<batzy> shawn1963, okay when you boot into ubuntu, right after the bios boots press the down arrow key and then enter. A menu should appear, I want you to boot into 'run in safe graphics mode'
<shawn1963> ok I can get to that.  Thats on my boot menu already.
<batzy> yeah do that
<katinthehat> #names ubuntu
<shawn1963> I get a menu that gives me "clean""Dpkg" boot to safe graphics" mode, etc.  I get the "message" even when I use the " safe" mode.  I've tried enabling networking and then dpkg but nothing worked.
<katinthehat> (sorry guys, I'm new to IRC and exploring)
<batzy> so boot into safe graphics mode gives you the same error/
<shawn1963> yep
<shawn1963> can I change the resolution from a prompt?
<shawn1963> I have the option to drop to root.
<batzy> yes you can
<shawn1963> have pen will write unless it would be easier if its a lot of code to send me an email?
<linuxlite1969>  how can i unistall a broken dependency?
<linuxlite1969> i did everything google is  telling but i cant remove fmit
<batzy> shawn1963, sec
<batzy> shawn1963, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<shawn1963> no probs.  I appreciate the help
<batzy> tell me what it says
<batzy> or shawn1963 better yet
<batzy> pastebinit -i /etc/default/grub sorry it's late im not fully functional
<SaberX01> linuxlite1969, Only thing I can suggest is, forcing the purge:  sudo dpkg --purge --force-all <package>
<shawn1963> hang on a sec
<linuxlite1969> what does it do anyway? SaberX01
<XATRIX> Hi, SaberX01 yesterday told me not to use directly root acctount
<XATRIX> Can i use at least sudo -s, as for the permanent root environment , during the server initial setup
<SaberX01> XATRIX, Yep, I'll tell you the same thing today too, using the root account is nto wise.
<SaberX01> XATRIX, It'd your box, use it anyway you wish.
<SaberX01> *It's
<SaberX01> It's makes no sense to install a sudo based Linux distro, only to try and run it as a root base, why not just use Centos, Slack or whatever other root based system.
<shawn1963> http://pastebin.com/jK87ZLTa
<shawn1963> sorry had to sign in.
<XATRIX> SaberX01: just to save my time and verves for initial setup
<shawn1963> batzy, I sent the link to you.  How do I send it directly to you so?
<XATRIX> Later on, i'll use sudo as i should
<SaberX01> Have fun
<shawn1963> batzy, when I use the "tab" key does my message show in red on your end?
<batzy> shawn1963, i got it sec
<shawn1963> k
<batzy> shawn1963, just when you type my nick it does
<shawn1963> batzy, k
<batzy> okay shawn1963 type that command i gave you before, the gedit one
<batzy> where it says #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<batzy> take out the # and save it
<batzy> or shawn1963 sudo nano /etc/default/grub actually cuz you have no GUI
<shawn1963> batzy, ok I'm a bit confused.  should I enable the 640x480 line or should I type in the terminal the command you just gave me?
<batzy> if you type the command i just gave you
<batzy> and get rid of the hash
<batzy> the command i just gave you is an editor so you can remove the hash
<linuxlite1969> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching fmit <SaberX01>
<shawn1963> batz
<batzy> yeah?
<shawn1963> batzy, gotcha.  It works both ways.
<batzy> okay yeah
<batzy> then do
<SaberX01> linuxlite1969, sckip it and go tot he next package you want to remove ..
<batzy> sudo update-gru
<batzy> sudo update-grub
<SaberX01> skip
<shawn1963> the hash is gone. ..k ..it gave me a "cow" error.
<shawn1963> batzy, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<batzy> when you try to update?
<shawn1963> I'm at a live prompt so I am not at a "root".
<shawn1963> grrr
<batzy> can you su root?
<shawn1963> I can but there is no "user" as I am running off a LiveUSB in "trial" mode.  Only way for me to get here to IRC land.
<linuxlite1969> ?technically its a dependency not a package,will it still work> <SaberX01>
<XATRIX> SaberX01: seems like i do something wrong
<batzy> Oh..
<XATRIX> But i have 50 minutes installed system. It's a brand new one. And:
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox1-ua:~$ sudo service networking restart
<XATRIX> stop: Unknown instance:
<XATRIX> networking stop/waiting
<batzy> okay well shawn1963 did you change the file of the live session or of your disk?
<XATRIX> I added only definition to /etc/network/interfaces
<XATRIX> for eth0
<shawn1963> batzy, the live system.
<SaberX01> linuxlite1969, yes, I think, a dep is also a package in it's own right.
<batzy> shawn1963, well that's not going to do much, do you mind if I query you to fix this then?
<XATRIX> SaberX01: http://ur1.ca/g97xk
<XATRIX> What's wrong with it ?
<shawn1963> batzy, but I wrote down what you told me and will try it from the "real" system.  What do you me by query?
<shawn1963> you mean like remote?
<XATRIX> I don't understand what's wrong with it, i even removed interface settings added by me
<XATRIX> Still the same crap
<XATRIX> I think i have to move from LTS -> 13.
<aleksejs_> I don't remember exactly who recomended Deluge for me yesterday, but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpsJqZkCHAk
<shawn1963> batzy, does query mean remote?  I could try this on the disk side and then come back.
<batzy> that goof ball
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox1-ua:~$ sudo service networking restart
<XATRIX> stop: Unknown instance:
<XATRIX> networking stop/waiting
<XATRIX> What can i do to fix this ?
<batzy> bloody impatient
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox1-ua:~$ sudo service networking stop
<XATRIX> stop: Unknown instance:
<XATRIX> Why it says me interface is not configured :((((
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/64267/13879586/
<XATRIX> That's sensless
<batzy> guess shawn just left.
<XATRIX> I've found the trouble
<XATRIX> My initial /etc/hosts string was
<XATRIX> 176.111.63.124  vox1-ua.letvox.com vox1-ua
<XATRIX> my server named as vox1-ua
<XATRIX> But i don't want it to resolves to WAN ip
<XATRIX> i need eth0 10.0.0.1
<XATRIX> as vox1-ua
<XATRIX> and 10.0.0.2 as vox2-ua
<XATRIX> I changed it to :
<XATRIX> 10.0.0.1        vox1-ua
<XATRIX> 10.0.0.2        vox2-ua
<XATRIX> 176.111.63.124  vox1-ua.letvox.com vox1-ua
<FloodBot1> XATRIX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XATRIX> And now i have problems with start/stop scripts
<XATRIX> Unbelivable!!!
<XATRIX> Negative, the same thing happens again :9
<l00pback> hey guys i'm in need of some help
<batzy> Whatchya need kid
<l00pback> I have a 2TB hard drive(External) and it's showing I go to format it, it gives me the error "Input/Output error during read on /dev/sdb
<l00pback> hold on
<l00pback> GParted is showing me that the drive is unnallocated
<l00pback> unallocated* and when i go to format it Gparted shows me that error
<l00pback> please help me
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Debugging apt-get errors; found that my /tmp directory was missing. I recreated it, what should I change permissions to? "drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 Dec 25 19:30 tmp"
<batzy> hey shawn1963
<shawn1963> batzy, hey there sorry about that.
<Fudus> drwxrwxrwt   9 root root  20K Dec 25 16:33 tmp/
<batzy> you didn't need to go onto the other box btw
<batzy> did you fix it?
<shawn1963> batzy, yea the cheating way.  I just reinstalled it hehe.
<shawn1963> I tried to get to the nano from the root prompt but it kept saying that the grub was read-only.
<shawn1963> grrr
<batzy> yeah...i could've fixed it for ya
<batzy> but w/e glad you got it working
<shawn1963> You said something about query.  Is that like using remote?
<batzy> i just queried you
<shawn1963> batzy, hell if this had been windows I would have been here all night.  in this case it was less than 10 minutes.
<batzy> well you reinstalled the entire os for no reason..
<batzy> but whatever
<shawn1963> I'm getting tired too. :-(
<shawn1963> Its almost 2am here.
<batzy> im staying up all night lol
<batzy> it's almost 4 am here
<shawn1963> lol
<batzy> i plan on waking up my family playing carol of the bells max volume on electric guitar at 7
<shawn1963> dang.  NOW that is funny lol
<elky> it's also offtopic. go keep #ubuntu-offtopic entertained :P
<shawn1963> batzy, I gotta hit the hey.  I am tired for an old man.  Just think if I stay up any later I'll be pushing up daisies.
<shawn1963> hay
<yahyaa> is anyone here familiar with monodevelop?
<bel3atar> layhdimakhla9
<ItsMeLenny> holy moly, i have never experienced more problems with ubuntu than i have right now with installing 13.10
<ItsMeLenny> who was i talking to earlier
<ItsMeLenny> im going to get 13.04 right now and hope that its better
<ItsMeLenny> because hoooleeee craap
<dipak> ItsMeLenny: what kind of problems?
<ItsMeLenny> dipak, random reboots, mass amount of errors, every program hangs and freezes every 2nd time
<ItsMeLenny> had to do updates from terminal because synaptic was borked, which it updated the kernel which the latest one just broke everything
<ItsMeLenny> it feels just in general unstable and very unresponsive
<SaberX01> Somebody told me earlier, 13.10 was good to go :-) ... does not seem so in the case now does it.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, it is incredibly painful
<dipak> 13.10 is very good i can say it's even better than before
<ItsMeLenny> it was actually less painful using my computer before the reinstall when no desktop would show
<ItsMeLenny> dipak, troll in the dungeons
<SaberX01> I'm a firm believer in LTS to LTS for production, play around with the in between stuff, but that's it.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, me too, its just that i borked everything and need a later kernel, but on that note, im probably better off just doing a fresh 12.04 install, i might do that actually instead of 13.04
<ItsMeLenny> and then just update the kernel sanders
<bel3atar> ItsMeLenny: what version are you running? Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 [x86_64/1.00GHz/SMP]
<ItsMeLenny> bel3atar, now or before?
<SaberX01> All my boxes are on 12.04.3 ..I have several Vbox 13.xx installs, but nothing on real hardware.
<ItsMeLenny> before i was on 12.04 while running like raring or quantel kernel, amd64 also 3.2Ghz
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah i just got 12.04.3 iso earlier so i'll use it, do you usually use live or alternate to install?
<dipak> ItsMeLenny: no it's not a lie i am currently using it for nearly 1 month and there is not a single problem in it except for some minor bugs. May be you are the troll
<SaberX01> Most of the time, the server install CD then add Desktop to it.
<ItsMeLenny> dipak, out of curiosity are you on 32bit or 64bit
<ItsMeLenny> because my dad does use 32bit 13.10 and it works fairly well
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ahh
<SaberX01> It's still done during install, toward the end, I add OpenSSH, and usualyl grab a desktop of choice then.
<dipak> ItsMeLenny: 64-bit
<ItsMeLenny> odd
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ah, i see what you're saying
<ItsMeLenny> ubuntu is making me angry
<batzy> y
<batzy> how
<SaberX01> I just have less troubles with svr CD's ... I even have a little Via C7 HP mini running apache and it's my Ubuntu Mirror box.
<ItsMeLenny> by not working
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah
<ItsMeLenny> this kind of annoyance makes me want to switch to bsd
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: Do you have a specific support question?
<ItsMeLenny> bekks, why doesnt ubuntu 13.10 work
<SaberX01> I have a BSD , Slack and CentOS Vbox , but mostly all Ubuntu for production stuff
<ItsMeLenny> now the startup disk creator keeps crashing
<ItsMeLenny> how am i going to make a usb stick now
<SaberX01> Unetbootin
<batzy> I use ubuntu because of software.
<batzy> I used to use Arch, Gentoo, and FreeBSD a lot
<bekks> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: Do you have a specific support question, with full details?
<SaberX01> rr batzy I built a Gentoo box, that thing was fast, vry fast.
<bekks> !usb | ItsMeLenny
<ubottu> ItsMeLenny: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<batzy> SaberX01, meh
<ItsMeLenny> stop ubottu i know how to do it, its the fact that your ubuntu ways are broken, your usb creator does not work
<batzy> I didn't notice any speed payoff with it when I was using it on a newer machine
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: Ah, I see you dont want help actually, but continue to rant. If you continue, I dont see any reason in any effort to help you.
<bekks> batzy: It wont be faster, using 32bit on 64bit CPU is just wasting resources. :)
<ItsMeLenny> bekks, is bot
<batzy> I know, i was saying that to SaberX01
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: ubottu is a bot which can be triggered to tell you and other usefull information.
<ItsMeLenny> bekks, its not useful when it doesnt work, im doing it the ubuntu way
<SaberX01> I use very few applications that can take advantage of 64 bit or large volumes of ram
<ItsMeLenny> ive been on ubuntu since 8.04
<ItsMeLenny> or 8.02 whatever it was at the time
<SaberX01> I install 64bit on any box that I can, but, it's a waste really, as I really dont need it.
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: "doesnt work" is a totally useless term when it comes to "what going on, how can we help you". If you wantto continue ranting, do it, but elsewhere. Or ask a specific question about what isnt working, throwing which error messages instead doing of what exactly, on which ubuntu version specifically.
<SaberX01> I started in Ubuntu in the 5.x Days
<SaberX01> Was using mostly Slack before that.
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: likewise
<bekks> SaberX01: not using the resources your computers have is wasting resources. As long as your CPU is 64bit, you should use 64bit.
<ItsMeLenny> bekks, you're ranting, i didnt rant at all, ive already stated the problems
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: "doesnt work", "making me angry". Whatever.
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: re making a bootable USB stick, just dd the image onto a USB drive
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: forget all this unetbootin stuff, it's a waste of time
<SaberX01> bekks, I'd venture to say, that most Desktop users, not workstations, are way over spec for the job, they need allot of GPU power adn NIC speed, and most use very little CPU adn maybe 1 to 1.5 GB of RAM on average.
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: a few years ago, they would have used very little GPU power and lots of CPU power and RAM
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: in a few years time we'll be back round to that again
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, yeah i dd'd for ubuntu 13.10 and it didnt work, im dd'ing now for 12.04, i'll see if it will boot tho
<SaberX01> I mean really, how fast does my Desktop need to be to run a Presentation or write a document.
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: "didn't work" how exactly?
<bekks> SaberX01: Whatever they need, is out of question. The point is which specs the computer have. And if thats 64bit, then use a 64bit OS.
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, it dd'd across everything, but when it came to boot from it it wasn't recognised, which is bizarre because ive done it mass amounts of times before
<SaberX01> Thats what I said earlier, if it's 64bit capable, we install 64bit versions.
<SaberX01> but it's still a waste of resources.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, i have 64bit on my netbook which only has 1gb of ram
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: I'd be wondering if maybe that USB drive is dodgy
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, yeah it's being recognised, it was really bizarre that it wasnt recognised when it had 13.10 on it, also for 13.10 i had to unplug my 2 internal HDD's to actually get it to get past busybox
<SaberX01> My little HP mini, the Via C7.. that's about all I have round here that's not 64bit.
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: when you say "wasn't recognised" what exactly do you mean?
 * gordonjcp has a bunch of 32-bit hardware, not all of it x86-based
<bekks> SaberX01: It isnt. Why should it? Why would you run DOS when having just 512M - because it is a waste of resources? Install what is able to use most of the resources or you are just wasting resources.
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, in the bios, when its recognised every other time
<SaberX01> I have one Q6 server that I intentionally put 32bit on .. it's a BU server.
<ItsMeLenny> its something with 13.10
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: whatever is on the stick ought not to make a difference to the BIOS
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: it can't possibly be 13.10
<bekks> SaberX01: The last time I installed 32bit on a server wasa a decade ago.
<ItsMeLenny> hmm, except now i saw the purple screen but its not launching anything
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: that might sit for a while, is there an activity light on the USB stick?
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, 13.10 when i finally got it to boot off the stick i had to unplug 2 of my hard drives for it to work properly, i think theres something unconventiional in it
<ItsMeLenny> no activity. this hasnt happened before
<SaberX01> bekks, when you have to decide what resources you budgets can handles, 2 techs or a high spec box for 100+ IT folk, ya start looking at real utilization rather that pie in the sky stuff.
<ItsMeLenny> hard reboot
<gordonjcp> ItsMeLenny: no
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, hard reboot fixed it, or at least it got further
<Roccat> anyone know which channel would be good for RAID issues?
<SaberX01> Personally, I'd rather have more human resources and less hardware resources.
<ItsMeLenny> gordonjcp, should i have dd'd with a bs because i didnt include one
<bekks> SaberX01: The difference in the pricing between 32bit and 64bit is nearly 0. If you just have 32bit HW, it is obviously that you cant use 64bit - which isnt a pricing question but just "is the computer able of running 64bit or no?"
<ItsMeLenny> oh, black screen but is responsive
<ItsMeLenny> timeout killing modprobe
<Roccat> When booting I get: Invalid Partition Table
<bekks> SaberX01: but I think this is getting even more offtopic in here ;)
<ItsMeLenny> frozen, hard reboot
<Roccat> This is on a 6 drive RAID enabled IBM 236
<ItsMeLenny> i'll re-dd with a bs=4
<bekks> bs=4 is pretty insane, it will write four bytes at a time.
<Roccat> Anyone here with experience in IBM Raid setup/problems?
<bekks> Roccat: Is that a new setup?
<Roccat> no no, it crashed in the middle of the night.
<ItsMeLenny> ah damn, forgot to switch the kernel, the new kernel doesnt work either
<Roccat> Drive 0 was set to defunct.
<Roccat> setup is as follows: 3 drives on logical, 3 drives on hot swap
<bekks> Roccat: So hopefully you have a full backup?
<SaberX01> bekks, agreed, but when you spec HW for engineering, MFG, IT and general use, excluding the CPU of course, RAM, HD all that plays into it .. Servers are a whole diff kettle of fish .. and yes, we gone way OT here :-)
<Roccat> bekks, yes have a Netapp box
<ItsMeLenny> how does one pop up grub
<ItsMeLenny> without having to reboot in startup
<bekks> Roccat: Three single drives? and Three hot spares? Or some kind of RAID using an incredible waste of hotspares?
<Roccat> bekks, something like that.
<Roccat> bekks, replaced RAID controller, updated RAID bios to 7.12
<bekks> Roccat: "Something"? Which RAID level exactly do you use?
<Roccat> Raid 5
<bekks> Roccat: So you are using a RAID5 on three disks with the waste of three hotspares?
<SaberX01> Only really need one spare I'd think, add the other two drives into the array.
<Roccat> SaberX01, ok will do.
<bekks> Some RAID1/0 oin 6 disks would have been more sensible in terms of speed.
<bekks> Roccat: Do you mind to asnwer my question?
<Roccat> SaberX01, the server is 6 years old
<SaberX01> If your having high failure rates, a larger array can keep you up and running v.s. the 3 drive approach.
<Roccat> strange thing, when I did replace drive 1, the one which was flagged as defunt, it started a copy back, when I returned this morning, drive 0 was defunct.
<bekks> If you are having high failure rates, you should eliminate the faulty hardware.
<SaberX01> Roccat, all the more reason to spread the risk over a larger volume .. at least from an operational point of view.
<Roccat> SaberX01, you think its possible I lost the partition entirely?
<bekks> Roccat: you data is gone then: this happened: one drive failed, while rebuilding a second drive failed. Data lost.
<toil> In Screen(GNU), I've somehow linked a single 'window' within 2 different screen sessions. Any idea how I've done that? lol
<SaberX01> Well anything is possible, but loosing a whole partition in a RAID array, you dont run accros that often, or at least I ahven't.
<Roccat> SaberX01, yea, sucks.
<bekks> SaberX01: It happens very often if you use cheap desktop drives and put them under high I/O rates in 24/7.
<Roccat> IBM drives, but yea, weird to have 2 drives fail right in sequence
<bekks> It even happens regularly when using SATA drives in a high I/O environment.
<Roccat> wasn't a high I/O environment.
<bekks> Roccat: 6 year old drives. Get 6 new ones, build a new array.
<SaberX01> Out arrays are very expensive .. I doubt we have 1HD failure a month if that.
<bekks> SaberX01: How many arrays are you responsible for? ;)
<SaberX01> How many arrays ? god only knows, ... at least 400-500 physical single drives .. and thats not anythign to do wiht our computational clusters.
<bekks> SaberX01: so that breaks down to about 100 arrays when using stock R5 arrays. thats pretty low-scale ;)
<bekks> And again - we are getting offtopic. Sorry, I wont do that again :/
<SaberX01> That one data center, we have them all over the world.
<q_a_z_steve_> How do I find out the dependencies and pull them for offline use? I know I dabbled in all this once, but I'm super rusty.
<SaberX01> EU, JA, SG, TW, CH, GbH, UK, FR<, IS,  .. nothign in S. America or Africa though, at least that I know of.
<q_a_z_steve_> I need libssl-dev apparently.
<ItsMeLenny> it's really laggy when i drag window frames
<hitsujiTMO> q_a_z_steve: apt-cache show packagename       ....   this will give you the info for a package, including dependencies
<q_a_z_steve> down the rabbit hole it is.
<hitsujiTMO> q_a_z_steve: you could set up a minimal debootstrap chroot env for pulling the exact dependencies to that chroots apt-cache
<bekks> q_a_z_steve: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306971/install-package-with-dependencies-offline
<XATRIX> f...ck this LTS, i'm gonna install 13 server
<bekks> !language | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SaberX01> q_a_z_steve, you can use the download flags, use apt-offline all kinds of methods.
<XATRIX> sorry
<ItsMeLenny> gaaarhhhh now ubuntu 13.10 just locked up again
<XATRIX> )
<ItsMeLenny> why is hat
<SaberX01> XATRIX, smooth sailing playing with  root still ?
<thom_r> what happened?
<XATRIX> SaberX01: NO!!! i didn't
<XATRIX> But i have still the same failures
<q_a_z_steve> hitsujiTMO: time wise, how long do you think that would take?
<XATRIX> I've reinstalled it completely, and used only sudo
<XATRIX> sudo networking restart (start/stop) - gives an error
<XATRIX> And some other upstart scripts do
<SaberX01> XATRIX, well I know your hardware, but, with the 12.04 server CD's and pre-seed, it's a very quick install here.
<ItsMeLenny> im dieing here
<SaberX01> I dont know your hardware ... ..
<thom_r> It'sMeLenny: what happened
<ItsMeLenny> thom_r, was just clicking in the settings menu and it froze completely
<ItsMeLenny> unresponsive to everything
<ItsMeLenny> and it's not the first time it's happened today
<XATRIX> SaberX01: TYAN GT20 B5502 / Intel Xeon X3450 , Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
<ItsMeLenny> now it just froze in booting ubuntu
<thom_r> how long have you had it installed?
<q_a_z_steve> Why is my 13.10 not loading the windows and things right? I'm on a 686...
<ItsMeLenny> thom_r, fresh install today
<XATRIX> I have another server with a bit different HW, the same happens again
<XATRIX> I'm gonna install 13
<XATRIX> I don't wanna fight bugs
<thom_r> ItsMeLenny: probably a bad install, try re-installing
<SaberX01> XATRIX, that shouldn't be a problem, I've not used that Model TYAN .. but use allot of TYAN MB's, but we only use Intel Fibre NICS.
<ItsMeLenny> thom_r, im going back to 12.04, thats if 13.10 can stay uncrashed for long enough to write a usb stick
<XATRIX> I need to finish my servers before the weekend comes
<thom_r> I've not had any problems in 13.10, using it right now
<VanessaE> Hi.  I am trying to sort out a problem with suspend.  Sometimes when my machine goes down, I think it is actually shutting the power off as if it's being told to *hibernate*, even though I've ordered it to *suspend* as the power light actually goes off instead of steady pulsing.  is there any way to tell for sure?
<XATRIX> SaberX01: It's not a NIC/driver problems, it's something wrong with the upstart scripts
<XATRIX> Or so
<ItsMeLenny> thom_r, only upgraded because i completely broke 12.04 after having it installed for a year
<VanessaE> seems to be about every other attempt.
<VanessaE> (12.04 here, happens with 13.10 also)
<SaberX01> XATRIX, Have you tried a simple DHCP only setup ..
<XATRIX> No, i have no DHCP in my DC
<XATRIX> Only dedicated IPs
<ItsMeLenny> whats a good bite size to dd ubuntu onto usb
<XATRIX> And i bet it's not a network failure
<XATRIX> Or hardware
<SaberX01> XATRIX, that's a bummer, no way to tell if it's HW or your SW config.
<XATRIX> It's a scripts problem
<thom_r> ItsMeLenny: did you update using a usb/dvd?
<q_a_z_steve> what's the key combo to restart the guy stuff?
<q_a_z_steve> GUI
<ItsMeLenny> thom_r, usb, but didnt update, fresh install
<thom_r> ah, understood
<XATRIX> I can up/down ifaces using sudo /etc/init.d/network-interface stop INTERFACE=eth0
<SaberX01> XATRIX, what version UB are you installing?
<XATRIX> 12.04.3 LTS
<raistlinthewiz> hey there, a question, is there an upstart/supervisord alternative that can also monitor a network port and it it can't access it, restart the process?
<XATRIX> I'm currently installing 13
<XATRIX> Also, as i said before i have multiple scripts failing, not only networking
<VanessaE> I have tried googling for this but I've come up totally empty.
<Zahy> Hello
<SaberX01> XATRIX, I think I have 1 maybe 2 13.xx VM servers,  so Im not much help there.
<ItsMeLenny> thom_r, and the thing is, i have never had these problems with any other ubuntu install, thats where my frustrations stem from
<Zahy> Can anyone explain to me why whenever I have Ubuntu installed, the charging LED doesn
<Zahy> tdoesn't display the proper color
<Zahy> The laptop charges just fine, but the LED stays lit as if it were fully charged
<ItsMeLenny> Zahy, i have the same thing with my mute button, glows orange instead of blue, its due to drivers
<Zahy> ahh, so its just something I
<ItsMeLenny> or probably due to drivers, as in drivers not being written for them
<Zahy> I'll have to deal with
<ItsMeLenny> Zahy, yeah :P
<SaberX01> XATRIX, I dont know why your having multiple init.d / upstart scripts failing, that's very suspect in of itself.
<Zahy> Does anyone else's laptop boot up with brightness set to 0? lol
<ItsMeLenny> Zahy, loool not mine, but i do have sound issues, it farts all the time
<Zahy> I have no sound issues here
<Zahy> Got a Lenovo U530
<Zahy> wiped windows 8 and did a full ubuntu install
<bekks> XATRIX: First, fix networking then.
<XATRIX> reinstalling
<Zahy> I just really want to fix this brightness issue
<Zahy> It's annoying having to adjust the brightness everytime this thing boots up
<ItsMeLenny> Zahy, ive got an HP netbook, also the touch pad is terirble, the buttons are built into it so right click relies on two fingers being detected, which #! linux doesnt suport
<SaberX01> XATRIX, just as an additional check, you should MD5 the ISO CD  make sure you dont have troubles there.
<ItsMeLenny> 12.04.3 install is a-happenin!
<tero> Any ideas why skype is turning off by itself?
<ItsMeLenny> tero, i'd try grabbing the deb from the skype site and reinstalling it
<ItsMeLenny> as bad as their updates are they do sometimes fix stuff
<bekks> !skype | tero
<ubottu> tero: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ItsMeLenny> ekiga >____< does anybody actually use that?
<JoakimL> join agocontrol-devel
<JoakimL> join #agocontrol-devel
<ItsMeLenny> JoakimL, are you telling us to, or are you trying to?
<SaberX01> :-)
<ItsMeLenny> nooooo my installer crashed, now i will have no operating system?!?
<SaberX01> looks like two failed attempted to me :-)
<ItsMeLenny> oh, lucky for me it booted into live more
<ItsMeLenny> mode
<ItsMeLenny> not having a good itime here
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, what ISO you using?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, 12.04.3
<SaberX01> LiveCD ?
<ItsMeLenny> yeah
<ItsMeLenny> 64bit
<ItsMeLenny> do you think thats the problem, or do you think it was my flash drive
<ItsMeLenny> it said it couldnt read some files
<bekks> ItsMeLenny: Sounds like a broken flashdrive.
<SaberX01> I know allot of folks sware by the LiveCD, but, I use the server (or what used to eb the alt-cd) and install whatever DE, I rarely have issues at install.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah i used to be an alternate cd user, then in the end i was just like eh
<ItsMeLenny> i think it was the flash drive
<ItsMeLenny> do usb drives not get mounted in livecdmode?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, It could be, I pretty much waste as disk on ever ISO I use. I've used USB Keys before for testing,  but normally actual CD.
<SaberX01> Make sure you MD5 the Image before setting up the USB Key.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah i checked the md5
<SaberX01> Least you know that part is good them.
<SaberX01> *then
<ItsMeLenny> my other usb stick wont mount now, how odd
<ItsMeLenny> yeah
<ItsMeLenny> maybe i might put it onto an SD card :P
<SaberX01> Trying buring a CD, moderate to slow speed burn, and run it that way.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah, and not using brasero, that program never works
<SaberX01> Yeah, use whatever ya like, but slow burn, on CD then try the install.
<ItsMeLenny> i'll try this sd card first
<ItsMeLenny> im feeling lucky with it
<ItsMeLenny> noooo now my computer froze?
<ItsMeLenny> wtf is going on :(:(:(
<ItsMeLenny> something must be sucking extra power in the house
<SaberX01> maybe the root casue is the ROM drive ??
<ItsMeLenny> but that was running off the usb
<ItsMeLenny> oh i know what it would be!
<ItsMeLenny> the christmas tree lights
<SaberX01> Oh, ok, well that points back to the USB Key then ey
<ItsMeLenny> no joke
<ddoom_> I installed a usb 3.0 pcie addon card, but am only getting 30MB/s write speed capped. Is there anything I can look at to make it go faster?
<ItsMeLenny> but before it froze from running off the HDD
<bekks> ddoom_: Do you use an USB3 device, too?
<ItsMeLenny> ddoom_, what do you have plugged into the usb3 port
<ItsMeLenny> lol
<SaberX01> I have a 300amp main service in our house, we dont get pwr lags :)
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, our house i rekon got ripped off with the wiring in the 90s
<ItsMeLenny> when there was an extra fridge plugged in my computer couldnt boot
<ddoom_> bekks, ItsMeLenny : Yes SanDisk Extreme® USB 3.0 Flash Drive to be exact
<ItsMeLenny> ddoom_, might just be a slow flash drive, do you have a speed test program
<SaberX01> Need a Java .. be back in a few
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, and the thing with the christmas lights we have, theyre super old, so they dont run off a 12volt pack or what not
<bekks> ddoom_: which driver is that addon card using? Pastebin lsb_release -a; uname -a; lspci -k please
<ItsMeLenny> they run off full 240volt
<ddoom_> ItsMeLenny: I've tested in windows at roughly 100MB/s
<XATRIX> SaberX01: 13 ubuntu server  runs pretty smooth
<XATRIX> xatrix@vox1-ua:~$ sudo service networking restart
<XATRIX> [sudo] password for xatrix:
<XATRIX> networking stop/waiting
<XATRIX> networking start/running
<FloodBot1> XATRIX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ItsMeLenny> ddoom_, oh
<bekks> XATRIX: PAstebin your networking configuration please.
<XATRIX> bekks: http://ur1.ca/g98p8
<ddoom_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/2WXQ1g1P
<PebkacJones> hello
<thom_r> hello
<PebkacJones> hi thom_r
<thom_r> how are you
<PebkacJones> good
<PebkacJones> I'm wondering if anyone here is using T430?
<bekks> !anyone | PebkacJones
<ubottu> PebkacJones: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<PebkacJones> what issue are you having with T430 ?
<PebkacJones> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> PebkacJones: No, you :) Which issue do YOU have?
<PebkacJones> I haven't had one
<PebkacJones> I want to get T430
<bekks> !hcl | PebkacJones
<ubottu> PebkacJones: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PebkacJones> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PebkacJones> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<bekks> PebkacJones: Yeah, so dont poll please.
<PebkacJones> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ObrienDave> Merry Krishna, Bah Humbug, and all that ;P
<cvtsx> hello
<thom_r> hello
<ObrienDave> greetings
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, you get it installed yet?
<cvtsx> happy xmas
<cvtsx> anyone familiar with znc and ubuntu?
<batzy> Yep
<batzy> cvtsx, you mean the irc bouncer thing right
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, no, im back running in live mode, turned some stuff off around the house, but now i cant mount the 160gb drive, "you do not have permissions necessary, i was trying to dd from it when the computer froze, so i hope that didnt break it
<batzy> ItsMeLenny, change the permissions?
<cvtsx> yes
<ItsMeLenny> batzy, but this didnt happen before
<batzy> cvtsx, wat about it
<ItsMeLenny> and its just an internal drive
<cvtsx> and nvm, i was going to use amazon vps but they want phone verification
<cvtsx> fuck thaT
<cvtsx> or maybe not
<cvtsx> 1 min
<FloodBot1> cvtsx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ItsMeLenny> ah, i can get in with root
<batzy> ItsMeLenny, .....change the permissions..
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I doubt that you've broken the HD, but unless you need anythign off that drive' Id' delete all the partitions, and start from scratch there.
<cvtsx> itsmelenny: you talking to me?
<batzy> chown -R Lenny /
<batzy> done.
<batzy> lol
<batzy> that's actually not a good idea
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, its a different hard drive that has all my important files on it
<ItsMeLenny> batzy, its a different hard drive
<batzy> lol
<batzy> is it in /dev/?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I talking about the system drive /boot.  /swap ...  /  ... /home
<ItsMeLenny> batzy, i have no idea anymore :P
<ItsMeLenny> im about ready to shoot myself :P
<batzy> ItsMeLenny, you're on ubuntu right?
<ItsMeLenny> batzy, i sure hope so, :P yeah i am
<ItsMeLenny> whats the terminal called
<ItsMeLenny> if i can start it in root
<batzy> ls /dev/ >> devices.txt ; pastebinit -i devices.txt
<batzy> type that
<SaberX01> I've started using /home on it's own drive these days, just for this reason, can re-install and have little fear of toasting my /home partition.
<batzy> and paste the link here
<ItsMeLenny> cant pastebin, the computer is barely running
<batzy> no i mean
<batzy> type that command
<batzy> into your terminal
<batzy> oh it has no connection?
<ItsMeLenny> it doesnt have pastebinit
<ItsMeLenny> no idea about the connection
<batzy> I thought ubuntu came with it preloaded.
<ItsMeLenny> whats terminals actual name
<ObrienDave> no
<batzy> :\
<batzy> ItsMeLenny, sudo apt-get install pastebinit? :)
<ObrienDave> terminal
<ItsMeLenny> ah! gnome-terminal
<Kablam> hi guys
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, you still using USB Key for install ?
<ItsMeLenny> ok, i think im about to win
<thom_r> Call Charlie Sheen, he can help you win
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, going to 'dd' to a SD card
<cvtsx> ok im at my vps console what do i do now xD
<cvtsx> to install znc
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Good luck ... I never win using dd ..
<batzy> cvtsx, uh
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, i am a master of the d
<llutz> cvtsx: sudo apt-get install znc    and then read http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ
<ItsMeLenny> i mean dd
<ItsMeLenny> :?
<batzy> sudo apt-get install znc?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, what server sw you running?
<cvtsx> k
<Kablam> i have a question im trying to run a install script for rutorrent and i get a error cant find libdigest-sha1-perl .. and i checked that the ubuntu packages is renamed to libdigest-sha-perl what can i do?
<cvtsx> saberx01 how do i find this out? this is my first time using a vps
<SaberX01> that would do it fer a UB / DB box :-)
<SaberX01> cvtsx, If you dont know what the Server OS is, may want to slow up and get that under control first.
<cvtsx> i know what a server os is
<cvtsx> idk how to find out
<SaberX01> what is it?
<cvtsx> http://i.imgur.com/UMn3qDA.png
<ItsMeLenny> maybe the christmas tree lights is what was freezing 13.10, but it still doesnt answer the mass amount of crashes
<cvtsx> thats what it looks like
<batzy> ItsMeLenny, wat
<batzy> be specific bout your issue son
<ItsMeLenny> batzy, every single gnome thing would crash and want to send a system report, gnome panel, gnome icon for this, unity for that, this for something else
<SaberX01> cvtsx, That's your console, did you get a CentOS, Ubuntu, RedHat server, that's what  mean by Server OS
<cvtsx> shit i dont even think it gave me an option
<ItsMeLenny> why does my computer in the bios say its 3.33Ghz when its only 3.2Ghz
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, this SD card install looks more promising, maybe my USB drives have had it
<SaberX01> It's possible ... they not made for that type of duty, we all just force them into doing it.
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, rounding off error. some use a factor of 1000, some use 1024.
<guuest> can you help me about desktop notifications??((
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, ah! of course
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Well before you go trying to install and configure your server, maybe want is on it initially.
<cvtsx> ok
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, in fact i think it changed when i updated the bios firmware, so theyve glitched it up themselves
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, quite possible :P
<cvtsx> how do i do that?
<ItsMeLenny> NOOOOOO, SaberX01 this installer has the same problem
<SaberX01> Allot of us here are versed in multple OS's but this is Ubuntu support, and if you have a CentOS server, best place to be is in CentOS IRC.
<ItsMeLenny> [errno 5] input/output error
<cvtsx> SaberX01: found it
<cvtsx> what os should i run>?
<cvtsx> well what version
<cvtsx> ofc ubuntu lool
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Try the server installer, and toward the end add OpenSSH is need be and pick a Desktop from the Tasksel menu.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, that has to mean its a 12.04.3 issue
<ItsMeLenny> well if i have to download another version i might as well download 13.04... alternate cd maybe?
<ItsMeLenny> SQUASHFS error
<cvtsx> 12.04 (what i use) or 13.10
<cvtsx> which one? I have never used the serrver version though
<ItsMeLenny> ok, now my computer froze again
<ObrienDave> no alternate for 13.10 afaik
<ItsMeLenny> im going mental here
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Personally, for a server, there's no question for me, its 12.04 LTS .. others may not agree.
<ObrienDave> ^^^^agrees
<cvtsx> ok il go with that, i was leaning towards 12.04 also
<cvtsx> 64 bit or 32?
<cvtsx> i say 64 but idk abnout servers
<SaberX01> 64
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, no alternate??
<ObrienDave> let me check
<SaberX01> They stopped the Alt-CD on the 13.xx releases, is just server and Desktop now.
<ItsMeLenny> how can this installation screw up so many times
<ItsMeLenny> ok, well i might go for a 13.04 alternate then
<ufk> hello
<cfhowlett> ufk,   greetings
<ObrienDave> no alternate for 13. afaik
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, The server CD is the same installer as Alt. ...
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ah
<SaberX01> adn there's not Alt fof 13.xx anymore
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, Merry Krishna, Bah Humbug, and all that ;P
<ufk> i added a path to /etc/environment, do i need to execute something for it to get actually added to the path ?
<cfhowlett> ItsMeLenny, perhaps mini?
<SaberX01> it's either server or desktop or all that AWS / Cloud stuff
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, but does the server have the DE on it?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I can go you one better
<ItsMeLenny> ok, how about i go for 12.04.1 alternate....
<ObrienDave> no alternate for 13.04 afaik
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, do tell ;)
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Yes, tooward the end, Tasksel asks, Ubuntu DT, Lubuntu, Xubuntu etc etc
<cvtsx> whats a instance in networking?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, oh, so theyre actually on the CD? or does it download them
<SaberX01> Yes
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, sending now ...
<SaberX01> On the CD already apart from some odd packages here and there.
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, but if yoru at that point of the install, you have internet access.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ok, well i might as well grab it, i'll just delete this 13.10 13.10_64 and 12.04_64 isos :P
<SaberX01> Get the Server CD, and burn it to a CD, then Add Ubuntu-Desktop when the isntaller asks you if you want additional SW installed, just tick the box you want and go.
<ObrienDave> i'll be danged if i can ever get DCC to work ;/
<SaberX01> It's also allot faster, and allot ligher, as your not using all the heavy desktop graphics during install./
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, pm?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Im not sure what that's referrign too, I'd suspect, your primary NIC, but that's a guess.
<ObrienDave> sure
<cvtsx> ehh i figured it out
<SaberX01> DCC ? what's that?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, so what version of ubuntu should i be getting in the end?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, if you asking me, there's onlt one answer, 12.04.3 64 Server.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ok, i'll go with that, im not up to making decisions anymore :P
<SaberX01> It installed like a champ, all be it 32bit, on my little HP Mini 3 nights ago, and running DebMirror on it now, not probs at all Via C7 1.2Ghz  2GB box.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, how can it have ubuntu desktop on it when its smaller
<cvtsx> SaberX01 what snap shot should i use for backup?
<VanessaE> *sigh* I hate computers sometimes.
<ItsMeLenny> im sure they have screwed up the 12.04.3 64bit livecd iso
<ItsMeLenny> VanessaE, I hate them all the time
<VanessaE> even the 12.04.3 live USB can't reliably suspend on my hardware.  wtf?
<ItsMeLenny> VanessaE, sounds like you dont use them enough :P
<ItsMeLenny> ah yes, the ol suspend
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Toward the end of the installation, the installer brings up a menu list fo additional servers you can install, openSSH, Postfix etce tc, it also has all three major desktops, Ubuntu, Lubunt and Xubuntu .. all you do is tick the box, and away it goes.
<VanessaE> ItsMeLenny: after 25 years in the field, I've learned that I don't have to hate all of them :)
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, so that means they do download from the internet? :P
<MonkeyDust> cursing is the only language that every computer understands
<ItsMeLenny> VanessaE, :P
<ItsMeLenny> MonkeyDust, understands yet still doesnt respond to
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I dont package per package which do and which dont.
<ItsMeLenny> ah
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, but at that point in the install, you ahve internet access already.
<ItsMeLenny> well, I've got 500gb of data to chomp through, yet at these dial up speeds i think thats impossible
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Not sure I understand that question.
<VanessaE> the only possible, conceivable thing I can think of is that I have no swap (why should I?  I have 16GB of RAM).  Suspend leads directly to what looks to me like an actual hibernate cycle (a full power down with no flashing power light).  explanation?
<VanessaE> ItsMeLenny: dial-up?  O_O
<VanessaE> you have my condolences.
<alterbroken> hi
<ItsMeLenny> its not dial up, but almost behaves as much, aussie internet, thanks liberal coalition
<alterbroken> uhy, lost my password, cant figure out how to get stuff working
<alterbroken> anywho
<alterbroken> i'm trying to bind disabling and enabling my touchpad to a Fn key
<SaberX01> VanessaE, As a practice, whether used or not, is good idea to create a swap, but agreed, 16gb RAM you prob never gonna hit the disk anyway.
<alterbroken> http://pastebin.com/Asdsktp8 is my current idea, but its not working
<ItsMeLenny> VanessaE, yeah i dont use swap either, but swap was meant to have been abolished in favour of swap that sits in the partition, like a swap file
<cvtsx> SaberX01: its ok, turns out i dont need it
<thom_r> I've heard stories of the Aussie internet. Sorry
<cvtsx> but what port do i use for znc/vpn? is 22 ok?
<ItsMeLenny> problem i had with swap with my 8gb of ram is that it kept using it
<VanessaE> ItsMeLenny: well creating a swap file is easy enough to do, but would it matter in this particular case?  I'm trying to establish if the absence of a swap (partition|file) is causing some obscure forced hibernate action to fail (it clearly says it's "Suspend" when I click it,m and that that's what it is doing in the logs, but it visually looks more like hibernate but without ten minutes of flushing to disk)
<ItsMeLenny> might be placebo but it seems the more i curse the liberal coalition the faster my internet goes
<SaberX01> Port-22 is normally your SSH port (check your config), so if your going to thunnel VPN / SSH on 22 that's ok I'd think. I dont know about the ZNC package.
<SaberX01> cvtsx, But from a security stand point, you should change SSH P22 to something else.
<cvtsx> ok thanks
<ItsMeLenny> VanessaE, yeah, theres suspend and hibernation and i've really never gotten either of them to work, one i would accidently press instead of shut down and the only way my computer would come back on is if i switched it off at the wall
<cvtsx> they only got ssh, does it suffice?
<VanessaE> figures.
<VanessaE> what is it that they're doing right on my (Android 4.1) tablet then? :-/
<llutz> VanessaE: hibernation = suspend to disk, which needs (by default) a swap-partition. if you don't have one, hibernation won't work without a lot of work before
<cvtsx> lololol im a fucking idiot xD
<llutz> !language | cvtsx
<ubottu> cvtsx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<VanessaE> llutz: yep, I know.  which is why I'm doing normal S3 Suspend to RAM.
<cvtsx> sorry
<SaberX01> cvtsx, SSH is what most of us use. I ahte to say this, but if I were you, seeing how this is your first server, don't put anything critical / important on the server, it's gonna take a while to lean how to use and secure it properly.
<cvtsx> SaberX01: i dont plan on putting anything critical on it
<VanessaE> llutz: the logs and the on-screen prompts clearly say it's suspending, but it is acting more like it's trying to hibernate - the machine hangs for a moment, shuts things down, then shuts itself off - but without the flashing power LED.
<cvtsx> i just want a znc and maybe a vpn
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  is the server linked to the internet, or just for local use?
<cvtsx> linked to internet
<SaberX01> cvtsx, I need to go loo up the znc .. I dont use it, so need to figure that out.
<cvtsx> its an amazon vps
<VanessaE> llutz: I'm wondering if the power management system in Linux (well, the kernal if not elsewhere) is sending the wrong "command" to the part of the hardware that controls these actions
<llutz> VanessaE: check logs
<cvtsx> kk its just a putty for irc
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Here's a 12.04 install guide, not sure if it's perfect or not: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<VanessaE> llutz: the logs indicate a normal suspend.  it's when I try to resume that it dies.  usually it powers back up and ...then that's just it.  all I get is power, but no usability.  totally dead console, have to hard power-off or hit reset.
<cvtsx> thanks, i will check it out ;)
<SaberX01> cvtsx, and here's a OpenVPN how too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<cvtsx> thanks
<llutz> cvtsx: znc is in the repos, use "sudo apt-get install znc"    and then read http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ. there is no need to compile znc yourself
<vegetablesalad19> Hello! How can I colorize output I get from grep in myy script? I mark matched string in read, but how to set color for everything else? - adb logcat | grep --color -E "findMe"
<cvtsx> llutz: thanks man
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Here's the Ubuntu Server Guide, you probably want to spend allot fo time in there for a while: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<cvtsx> thanks saber
<SaberX01> cvtsx, and definately have a read through this: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<VanessaE> llutz: the only glimmer of hope I've been able to find is this, but G*d look at the age of this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/990129
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 990129 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Suspend/Resume hangs and fails - Ubuntu 12.04LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<VanessaE> ha!
<VanessaE> I'd forgotten ubottu does that.
<VanessaE> (and yeah, that's me at the end with a rather upset post)
<cvtsx> ok, do you think if i have it unsecure it will get breached fast?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, the more security you put in the better off you gonna be.
<cvtsx> yeah
<VanessaE> cvtsx: does Windows serve as a good virus-attractant platform? :)
<VanessaE> (in other words, yes, you will be breached)
<SaberX01> cvtsx, We're not talking SELinux here, but normal sane server security, there's allot you can do.
<cvtsx> lool but im running ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, your system.  if you want to knowingly leave a breach vector - don't come back crying if you get stung
<SaberX01> I know,
<cvtsx> yeah, i put a firewall so only my ip can connect to it
<cvtsx> i feel ya
<VanessaE> ips can be spoofed.
<SaberX01> Getting hacked just plane suxs .. anything you can do to prevent it is a good thing.
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: do you have a static ip? I would suggest setting up a nat vpn instead.
<ItsMeLenny> never been hacked in my life
<cvtsx> my home ip or the vps ip?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Lots of good firewall, Im not an expert on them, but these are pretty good: ClearOS, IPCop, eBox Platform, Monowall
<cvtsx> my home is static i believe
<cvtsx> the server came with a firewall all ready i believe
<ItsMeLenny> if im hacked someone might steal my text documents, and that one sample song i copied from windows XP
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: your home ip, if you set it up so that your ip is on the firewall, then as soon as your ip changes you lose access
<cvtsx> o yeah
<cvtsx> yeah my ip is static, even if it is dynamic we never turn off the modem so im good
<SaberX01> Yeah, prob not a good plan, didn't they assign you at least 1 IP address?
<VanessaE> can someone tell me a bit about these 3.5 kernels?  back in the 2.x days, it was generally highly recommended to avoid odd-numbered .x versions.  is this not still the case?
<VanessaE> (seems I need to update beyond 3.2.0 to have any chance of making suspend work right)
<cvtsx> its dynamic
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: lol, most isps force an IP renew every 24 - 48 hrs. So not turning off your modem doesn't guarantee that it will stay static
<cvtsx> nope, my ip hasnt changed
<cvtsx> and its dynamic
<ItsMeLenny> VanessaE, i needed 3.5 for the blackmagic intensity im pretty sure, but i think they broke some games in Wine, always get a core dump from it
<cvtsx> must be my sh1t isp
<SaberX01> cvtsx, are you talkign about your Home IP ot the VPS IP is dynamic ?
<hitsujiTMO> VanessaE: back in the old days the odd number were dev builds. This not not the case since they switched to git as they now have dev branches
<cvtsx> home ip
<SaberX01> ok
<cvtsx> vps is static i believe
<VanessaE> hitsujiTMO: ok, that's about what I figured.  and that's how I remembered it as well.
<SaberX01> I hope so.
<VanessaE> guess I'll give 3.5 a shot then.
<VanessaE> at least fglrx is good all the way up to 3.12 if I should need to go that high :)
<cvtsx> but yeah my ip doesnt change every 24-48 hours
<SaberX01> VanessaE, tht kinda threw me too the old Odd number thingy.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, i just found i can check the disc integrity, so i'll run that on the usb and see if its algood, then i'll install the server
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, will it install the server things and make my computer accessable like a server
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, sounds good
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: still, setting up a nat vpn would still do you some good, would allow you to access the server form other locations, add an extra layer of security ( if you block off all other access to the server ) and allow you to bypass local isp blocks if you're stick in a situation where you cannot access particular sites
<ItsMeLenny> whats that thing when someone types in my IP in the internet browser, i had it at one point, is that apache?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, just make sure to select OpenSSH and yes, you can SSH in / out and use it for SVN BZR GiT, or whatever ya want.
<cvtsx> yeah i plan on using it for znc and vpn, and i dont have any restrictions
<hyper_ch> hi there, non-lts releases don't have an 18 month support anymore but I can't find out how long those are now being supported. Anyone knows?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, i dont want to use it for those things :P is there a way not to install them
<ObrienDave> 9 months
<hyper_ch> ObrienDave: thx
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Im pretty sure you want OpenSSH installed .. may also want the LAMP stack too.
<ItsMeLenny> what is LVM
<hitsujiTMO> hyper_ch: full info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<solis> Hello folks! New to ubuntu and linux and I stumbled upon a little issue and was hoping someone here could help me. I tried(and I think i did it successfully^^) to install my gfx drivers for my HD Radeon 5770 card. But when I start dota2 the "preparing to launch.." window pops up briefly and then disappears and the game wont start.. Tried a few different "additional drivers" and one works kind of, the game starts and I have sound but the
<solis>  screen is completely black. Any ideas?
<ObrienDave> Logical Volume Management
<hyper_ch> ItsMeLenny: large volume manager
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, You select what yo want installed, by default, no additional packages are installed.
<hyper_ch> logical :)
<hyper_ch> hitsujiTMO: thx
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Logical Volume Manager/Management
<cvtsx> this is worrisome https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/abcc2a2d828b1624459cf8c4d2ccdfdcde62c8d1ab51e438db200ab3c5c8cd17/analysis/1387971387/
<hitsujiTMO> solis: how exactly did you install the gfx drivers?
<cvtsx> i downloaded the exe from a link off amazons official site
<[[thufir]]> for mp3's, any suggestions besides amazon or google, as neither work in canada?
<cvtsx> do you think its safe? havent ran it yet
<ItsMeLenny> do i need reserved blocks?
<ItsMeLenny> havent done it this way for a while
<cvtsx> both norton and malwarebytes said it was safe
<SaberX01> cvtsx, not for linux it's not.
<cvtsx> im on windows right now
<MonkeyDust> hyper_ch  http://ubuntuone.com/434GupdpZzDds9LCEcPyH5
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Im sorry :-) ..
<cvtsx> win 7 64bit
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: download it from the official page: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<cvtsx> but i do got a ubuntu 64bit partition
<cvtsx> hit thats where i got it from
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Ubuntu is a good way to avoid all that.
<cvtsx> lool so its safe? Im just a little paranoid
<solis> hitsujiTMO,  umm.. downloaded from AMD site and installed thru terminal(did some 'chmod +x file.run' and so on, found some guide to help me on the ubuntu forums)
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: its safe
<cvtsx> saberx01 yeah but im on windows 95% of the time ;(
<cvtsx> ok
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Linux can get virus and worms, but it's much harder due to the permission structure.
<hitsujiTMO> solis: yeah, thats the wrong way to install the fglrx driver.
<solis> doh :(
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, wont this mean i will have server kernels rather than generic?
<solis> how do i reinstall it properly hitsujiTMO ? <3
<cvtsx> saberx01 yeah i noticied since you got to manually allow programs to execute
<cvtsx> i like that
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I jsut got educated on that .. it appears the server and desktop kernels ahve merged, so they be the same now days.
<hitsujiTMO> solis: lets see if it worked tho. can you run the following: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, oh, well then :P
<ItsMeLenny> that will cause me a lot less confusion
<cvtsx> yeah when i first used ubuntu i was flipping shit cause i couldnt get minecraft to run loool
<ItsMeLenny> cvtsx, >_<
<solis> hitsujiTMO, Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<solis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<solis> http://pastebin.com/PV8a2g5r
<solis>  last rows from that
<cvtsx> haha that was 1.5 years ago, im a little better now
<ItsMeLenny> minecraft is about the only game that runs, and runescape, thanks to java
<ItsMeLenny> cvtsx, we forgive you
<cvtsx> yeah, but i hate java
<cvtsx> lool lenny
<ItsMeLenny> dont we all?
<SaberX01> me too
<cvtsx> i dont got that sh1t installed on windows 4sure
<ItsMeLenny> java, more like... poova
<ItsMeLenny> see what i did there
<cvtsx> lol
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  don't use that sh- word here, please
<cvtsx> ok
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, whats this http proxy access stuff
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, skip it.
<ItsMeLenny> easy enough
<SaberX01> Unless you want to fliter yourself for content :-)
<ItsMeLenny> ohhhh
<hitsujiTMO> solis: It does seem to be installed and active at least.
<ItsMeLenny> right, a proxy
<ItsMeLenny> i should probably make myself a filter :P
<solis> hitsujiTMO, yeah thats what I thought too because prior to the installation steam told me to update my drivers which it doesnt anymore. Now I just have to figure out how to get dota2 to run instead of crashing even before startup hehe
<Kablam> guys need osme help here please im 13.10 mini iso trying to install rutorrent/rtorrent/libtorrent/nginx thru a script and i get a error cant find package libdigest-sha1-perl.... what can i do?
<sailendra> hello there i am having problem with printing canon lbp 2900, i am using ubuntu 12.04
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Squid aka proxy .. not entry level stuff, neither is Devcot + Postfix, that' email stuff makes your head hut.
<SaberX01> *hurt
<swordy> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> solis: for future reference, the normal way to install fglrx is through System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers. or installing fglrx package through apt-get. installing from amd site can lead to breakage after kernel updates
<solis> ok hitsujiTMO, but i tried that first, it was the same problem so tried it this way :( alot of errors when trying to start dota throguh terminal-launched steam: (steam:12018): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<solis> any idea?
<Kablam> solis do you have amd a4-a10 cpu and use internal gfx?
<hitsujiTMO> solis: LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent. is just a warning
<solis> Kablam, i have intel i5 CPU and radeon HD 5770 it thats what you mean :P
<VanessaE> well here goes nothibng.
 * VanessaE reboots with 3.5.0-45....
<Kablam> nope there is a bug with internal gfx in those amd cpus
<Kablam> nvm ;)
<hitsujiTMO> solis: LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent. i've seen that a lot with SteamOS logs so can be safely ignored
<solis> too bad hitsujiTMO  :( would be nice if you saw that and went "aah! do X and Y and its fixed" hehe
<SaberX01> How you do that in the channel, add the * outside adn nick inside like VanessaE just did?
 * solis uses /me
<hitsujiTMO> SaberX01: ot but it's /me
<cummseng> ubuntu 13.10, how can i move notifications to the top right of the screen? they are appearing at the bottom right
<SaberX01> hitsujiTMO, thanks.
 * SaberX01 I got it now 
<cvtsx> this may sound dumb, but ubuntu doesnt have rdp huh
<cvtsx> so i need to use putty
<cvtsx> rdp = windows only?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Yes, has rdp .. but for most server things probably faster CLI via SSH
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: you can use rdp with ubuntu or vnc or ssh or anything similar
<cvtsx> ok thanks
<ItsMeLenny> so SaberX01, why do i want SSh and anything else
<cvtsx> im only familiar with windows rdp
<SaberX01> cvtsx, if you gonna run servers, may as well get used to command-line :-)
<solis> so hitsujiTMO  u dont think its the drivers that is causing the issue?
<cvtsx> (which is unsecure)
<ItsMeLenny> manual package selection? virtual machine host?
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: rdp requires a gui which is a waste of resources
<cvtsx> saberx01 yeah im going to have to ;)
<cvtsx> hit does it really waste enough to where you benefit more from command line?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, if you dont want it, is ok, I always install OpenSSH for keys, and the server if I need it.
<hitsujiTMO> solis: it could be, but i wouldn't just assume it without any direct evidence
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  ubuntu does have rdesktop
<cvtsx> kk
<cvtsx> thx
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, not sure what keys are, is manual package selection something i want? is thta what i need to be able to install ubuntu desktop
<solis> ok hitsujiTMO , just thought it was that because ive tried all the fixes out there I could find that werent gfx related from people with the same/similar issues :/
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, SSH keys, you you can authenticate to other SSH servers / accounts .. we can go over that later.
<SaberX01> Yes, Manual PKG selection is what you want.
<cvtsx> hitsujiTMO: does it really waste enough to where you benefit more from command line?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, select that, then, whichever desktop you like.
<ItsMeLenny> i dont think i want ssh accounts tho
<ItsMeLenny> fuuuuuu, i pressed enter, and it didnt put it on, it instead skipped
<cvtsx> loooooooool
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, we can talk about that after, it's not critical right now.
<ItsMeLenny> enter doesnt enable? gah ffs, now what do i do
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, No worries, let the install finish.
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: yes. using a graphical interface on a server is much slower that using commandline for most tasks. servers are optimised to be controlled from commandline
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, no Space-bar selects.
<ItsMeLenny> does this mean i'll have to use apt >_<
<SaberX01> No
<SaberX01> Your gonna use Tasksel
<ItsMeLenny> ah
<cvtsx> ok thanks, this is my first time running a server (if you havent noticed lool)
<SaberX01> Same Menu as you just saw.
<SaberX01> = Tasksel
<ItsMeLenny> didnt know i could bring it back
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Yeah, we kinda got that impression :-) is ok, everyone isn the same boat at some point.
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: plus, to do any configuration you'll just be opening the terminal anyway? why add that unnecessary layer of complexity by installing a graphical environment?
<cvtsx> xD
<ItsMeLenny> i'll be a pro server user by the time 14.04 comes out
<cvtsx> yeah
<ItsMeLenny> then again, 12.04 server is supported til the end of ages
<cvtsx> lool lenny you setting up a server also?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, you can use tasksel on your desktop installs too .. just nobody thinks about it.
<ItsMeLenny> cvtsx, yeah, convinced by SaberX01, after the desktop failed massively multiple times, im not a happy camper right now :P
<SaberX01> cvtsx, He's installing the srver CD, then adding a Desktop to it.
<cvtsx> o
<cfhowlett> ItsMeLenny, 2017 is the end of ages?  good to know ...
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, i never knew what it was called, i would just use synaptiv
<cvtsx> i just used the handy dandy windows installer
<ItsMeLenny> cfhowlett, yeah, its the ubuntu calender, thats when the world ends
<cvtsx> lool
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  wubi?
<cvtsx> yes
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Yep, in xterm, sudo tasksel .. gives you all sorts of easy install / removal options.
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  mind: that's a windows application, not a real installation and more lilited than one
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, this grub, if i install to master boot record, will it install to /dev/sdd or will it go onto my important file hard drive and break everything
<MonkeyDust> limited*
<cvtsx> really? in what way?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, yes, install the MBR
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, wubi is unstable on its best day.  PLUS it's being downgraded/discontinued and not recommended for anything other than TESTING ubuntu
<SaberX01> Then Grub Becomes your boot manager.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, install to the MBR, i dont want it to end up on /dev/sda tho
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  for one, it cannot be upgraded and it sits inside windows, not alongside and independent of it
<cvtsx> hhmmm should i delete the partition i got and make a new one/install it manually?
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, if you're not going to dual boot, at least consider virtualbox.  You're server will thank you.
<cvtsx> i am dual booting
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, wubi is NOT dual booting
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Whats on /dev/sda ?
<ItsMeLenny> CRAP IT TRIED TO
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  wubi means 'will ultimatley be ineffective'
<ItsMeLenny> my important files are on /dev/sda
<cvtsx> lool how is not dual booting? i didnt know this ;(
<ItsMeLenny> hyperventilating
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, You already gone through the partitioning section?
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, as monkeydust pointed out ... PLUS you seem to be ignoring that wubi, by design, if for TESTING, not for long-term installation or use
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah
<ItsMeLenny> that was ages ago
<bamphomet> howdy
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, You shoudl be Ok, MBR not gonna wipe your data files.
<ItsMeLenny> pretty sure the OS installed on /dev/sdd
<cvtsx> o man xD. i rarely use my ubuntu partition anyways
<ItsMeLenny> it failed when it tried to
<cvtsx> but i will delete it and install manually
<ItsMeLenny> on /dev/sda
<cvtsx> anyways with putty should i use a sock 5 proxy?
<ItsMeLenny> ok its installing to dev sdd
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Yes, the /boot /root /home etc etc, that's where you files would get whiped out from.
<ItsMeLenny> but now i am shitting myself, maybe literally
<ItsMeLenny> oh
<SaberX01> You in good shape then
<ItsMeLenny> all my files are straight on, "no partition"
<ItsMeLenny> the 2 file hard drives i have
<ItsMeLenny> have no partition
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, installation is complete, should i reboot it, or should i "go back" to install more files
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I'd have to research this but normall the MBR is on the first drive found, /dev/sda ... but that' doesn't mean you have to install the OS there, you can do as you've done, /dev/sdd
<ItsMeLenny> i never have the MBR on the first drive
<ItsMeLenny> because of the odd way my computer numbers the drives
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Yes, pull the install media and boot.
<ItsMeLenny> ooooh, linux kernel 3.8 on server?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, then once your at terminal prompt, login, then update and upgrade before Tasksel
<ItsMeLenny> oh, its using the raring kernel?
<SaberX01> dont worry about that yet
<ItsMeLenny> thats fine, i needed a later kernel
<SaberX01> lets get logged in then update && upgrade
<ItsMeLenny> doing so now
<ItsMeLenny> i used apt
<SaberX01> after the upgrade, we'll do Tasksel ... install your Desktop .. then reboot.
<ItsMeLenny> i use cinnamon instead of unity, so i wonder if it would be better to just install cinnamon rather than ubuntu desktop
<ItsMeLenny> and if that is the case i should add the cinnamon ppa
<SaberX01> then update && dist-upgrade for the latest Kernel
<Abhijit> hi. i get error FATAL -> Failed to fork. while trying to install any package. 12.04. help.
<ItsMeLenny> should i reboot after the upgrade
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, dont do any PPA's until after we get a working Ubuntu Desktop
<SaberX01> or LDXE / XFCE
<ItsMeLenny> yeah, but im saying, because i dont use any of them ultimately, i use cinnamon from linux mint
<SaberX01> I can't help with that one.
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ah ok, i'll just do it this way
<ItsMeLenny> should i reboot after upgrade for the new kernel?
<SaberX01> did you do update && upgrade?
<ItsMeLenny> its just finishing the upgrade part
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, ok then do: sudo tasksel
<cvtsx> ok so i got my private putty key (.ppk) and am connected to the server
<ItsMeLenny> before a reboot/
<cvtsx> its asking "log in as", what do i do?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, then arrow down to ubuntu-desktop, hit space-bar, then TAB to OK
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ok, we'll see how large it is :P
<cvtsx> nvm i found some documentation ;)
<ItsMeLenny> whys there an ubuntu desktop usb
<yash069> Abhijit: ram problem. ur all ram & swap is full. upgrade ur ram, or kill some unwanted processes
<ItsMeLenny> 2d/3d creation and editing suite
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I dont know .. but you need that working first, then we can do the dist-upgrade from within Ubuntu Desktop
<ItsMeLenny> interesting stuff in there
<ItsMeLenny> so just "ubuntu desktop"
<SaberX01> After you install a desktop, there's allot more available in Tasksel
<ItsMeLenny> or does it have to have a - in between because that not in there
<ItsMeLenny> ah
<SaberX01> Yes ubuntu-desktop
<ItsMeLenny> oh
<ItsMeLenny> theres no ubuntu-desktop
<SaberX01> Space Bar, tab to OK
<ItsMeLenny> only ubuntu desktop
<ItsMeLenny> and ubuntu desktop usb
<SaberX01> Use Arrow key to go below whats visable
<ItsMeLenny> its all visible
<SaberX01> and no ubuntu desktop ?
<ItsMeLenny> should i do "manual package selection" will it be in there?
<ItsMeLenny> theres "ubuntu desktop" but none thats "ubuntu-desktop"
<SaberX01> select "ubuntu desktop"
<ItsMeLenny> lol ok, sorry :p
<SaberX01> with space bar, then tab to OK, then enter.
<SaberX01> then go grab a beer, gonna be a while,
<ItsMeLenny> i hit enter, not tab
<ObrienDave> 2 beers
<ItsMeLenny> and now its pushed the screen up
<SaberX01> prob like 250MB or so Id guess.
<VanessaE> well I give up.  3.5 kernel did no good.  newest video driver too.  this stupid thing just refuses to properly enter S3 suspend.
<VanessaE> (or rather, it shuts off when it should sleep)
<ItsMeLenny> save me SaberX01 i broke it
<SaberX01> You can't break it :-)
<mobeguy> hi guys
<ItsMeLenny> oh, now it says "extracting templates from packages"
<ItsMeLenny> pretty sure i broke it :P
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, patience ;P
<mobeguy> since a few days I always get a "system program problem detected" message whenever I start my computer. How can I find out what causes that?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, is you selected the ubuntu desktop, it's rolling, sit back and relax :-)
<ItsMeLenny> oh, its working :P
<SaberX01> Indeed :-)
<ItsMeLenny> 965 packages
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, you realise this is exactly what i wanted to avoid :P because of how slow the internet is
<mobeguy_> sorry, firefox keeps crashing on me all the time too.
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy, yeah my firefox would continusouly crash aswell, even after updates, dunno what the hell is wrong with it
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy_, ^
<mobeguy_> ItsMeLenny: so its not just me, phew :D
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, all of the installs download some from the internet, mayeb this way it's a bit more, but, we have a working shell, which is important.
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy_, i had multiple versions after versions, so many pages would crash it, might be the newer firefoxes?
<mobeguy_> ItsMeLenny: possible. but I can use another browser if it gets worse, so that's not my main concern even though its annoying
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah but if i have the ubuntu-desktop in the iso already means i can install it multiple times without having to download each time
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy_, mine got annoying :P
<mobeguy_> ItsMeLenny: I am more worried about the random "system program problem detected" at every startup. Is there a way to find out what causes it?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, well that be true, but I could walk you through this install with my eyes closed, and the sucess rate is normally very high.
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy_, is that in firefox?
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy_, ive never experienced that
<mobeguy_> ItsMeLenny: no, that is a system message. not related to firefox i assume
<Abhijit> yash069, ok
<mobeguy_> ItsMeLenny: I only said that about firefox because it just kicked me out of the channel (am using webchat right  now)
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah, this way seems more stable than the livecds, i just shouldnt have borked my system in the first place, all to try to get GTA:SA to run in wine, because it used to! then no idea why it doesnt anymore
<yash069> Abhijit: also you might be out of PIDs. if not ram
<ItsMeLenny> mobeguy_, yeah i thought as much, you should be able to get mobeguy back now
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Install server ... add desktop, can't get much easier than that.
<cvtsx> ok cool i on my vps through putty
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, true, but what would be easier is, install server with desktop :P
<ItsMeLenny> i could always make my own iso
<cvtsx> and to install znc all i do is 'sudo apt-get install znc'
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, well you went too fast first time around or we'd be doing that :-)
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, true, but the desktop would still have to download right?
<Abhijit> yash069, there is limit on PIDs? Why would anyone put limit on PIDs? How Do i remove that limit?
<SaberX01> Yes
<ItsMeLenny> :P
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, thanks very much for the help btw
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, I do install testing for Ubuntu-QA, and after 100's if not 1000's of installs, this method, I can assure you works :-)
<cvtsx> yeah saber thx for initially helping me with the vps (when it was obv i had no idea what i am doing)
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, May not be the fastest, but normally delivers the goods. And if you have FGLX issues, you knwo you have a workign shell you cna seal wiht it in.
<Abhijit> yash069, ?
<yash069> Abhijit: cat /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max
<win5hit> hi there, Merry Christmas!
<SaberX01> can deal .. ..
<Abhijit> yash069, 32768
<ItsMeLenny> umm SaberX01... i walked away from the computer, and now that i came back, the screen is black
<ObrienDave> press a key, rattle the mouse
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, we could have just used: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. but wanted you to see how Tasksel works.
<cvtsx> and to install znc all i do is 'sudo apt-get install znc'
<ItsMeLenny> oh, the key press worked
<ItsMeLenny> :P
<SaberX01> :-)
<yash069> that enough, i guess.... paste ur free 's output http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yash069> ^, Abhijit
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah i thought as much about that, but i wanted to see how tasksel works also :P
<SaberX01> Arrow keys good to bring that back.
<ObrienDave> screensaver, gets 'em every time ROFL
<ItsMeLenny> apt-get would probably give me more details about how big this download is
<win5hit> i'd like to create a ramdisk within a ubuntu 13.10 desktop 64 booted from usb stick(live). my question is: is ubuntu (live) using a ramdisk? can i use /dev/ram0?
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, but it was in tasksel, didnt know their was a screensaver
<Abhijit> yash069, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6633943/
<win5hit>  (It's not listed under mounted volumes... but there maybe magic somewhere)
<ItsMeLenny> and i was afraid spaicebar would somehow cancel it
<cvtsx> ok i need a little help ;)
<ItsMeLenny> win5hit, are you actually win five hit, or is your name actually how i keep seeing it
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, not laughing at you, bud. afaik, there is always a screensaver active until you turn it off
<yash069> Abhijit: y u no have swap ?
<Tachyon`> hi, does this channel deal with the new ubuntu for android devices or just the more traditional sort?
<Abhijit> yash069, rackspace installed all this for me. ddnt asked me for swap.
<yash069> you shoud always have a swap partion of 2.5x of ur RAM
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, even in terminal?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Thosr taskse menu's are ncurses Whiptail or Dialog .. I sue them allot for scripts used in CLI env.
<ItsMeLenny> there was never one in DOS
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, you are NOT running DOS anymore ;P
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, helps with those that are truly CLI challenged.
<Rory> !touch | Tachyon`
<ubottu> Tachyon`: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ItsMeLenny> :P
<cvtsx> i installed znc (sudo apt-get install znc/precise-backports znc-dbg/precise-backports znc-dev/precise-backports znc-extra/precise-backports znc-perl/precise-backports znc-python/precise-backports znc-tcl/precise-backports) but get this error http://i.imgur.com/8bL5k7V.png
<Tachyon`> ah, thankyou
<Rory> cvtsx: That's now how you install znc
<cvtsx> well not error, just packages arent found
<win5hit> ItsMeLenny: hi there, my nick is not ment to be "offensive". it's back from those dasy when u had to boot windows from dos by entering "win"... and if u did something wrong in the config(or drivers e.g. mscdex) it was immediately followed by "shit"... thats all.
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, my first computer was DOS, despite the fact of being on linux for quite a few years now, my roots are in DOS, compaq prolinea 1994 windows 3.1
<cvtsx> Rory: it didnt find some of the packages though
<Rory> cvtsx: Where told you to run that command? Those are package repositories
<cfhowlett> !touch|Tachyon`,
<ubottu> Tachyon`,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tsimpson> cvtsx: did you actually enable backports first?
<cvtsx> http://wiki.znc.in/Installation#Ubuntu_12.04
<cfhowlett> Tachyon`, this channel is for laptop/desktop installation
<ItsMeLenny> win5hit, :P i didnt find it offensive regardless, just curious
<cvtsx> tsimposon: nope, i am new to servers and such
<cvtsx> how do i do that?
<tsimpson> cvtsx: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and either uncomment the lines with precise-backports (if it's there) or add them if not
<cvtsx> all i did was c/p that command
<win5hit> ItsMeLenny: just to clarify things... ;) i get asked a lot... most expect troll or smthg...
<tsimpson> cvtsx: uncomment means remove the leading '#' character
<cvtsx> yeah, but how do i access it
<win5hit> back to the ramdisk.... i did a lsof | grep /dev/ram... nothing showed up... so i think i can use it?!
<tsimpson> cvtsx: you probably have nano installed, so "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", edit the file and use Ctrl-O to save and Ctrl-X to exit
<cvtsx> thanks
<yash069> Abhijit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jamesarnett> Has anyone here ever used bootcamp to load ubuntu on a MacBook Pro
<cfhowlett> !mac|jamesarnett,
<ubottu> jamesarnett,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jamesarnett> Awesome man thanks
<jamesarnett> cfhowlett: hahaha yeah but in my defense i bought a 3 month old macbook pro with a warranty for 300
<ItsMeLenny> win5hit, i just thought you thought windows was shit, and i probably wouldve agreed :P
<SaberX01> Probably gonna be alott of MacDaddy Q's today with all the new toys out there.
<Abhijit> yash069, ok
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, how do i reset the gnome-panel ?
<cvtsx> tsimpson: The only comments that were there wasnt anything important, just explanations
<cvtsx> everything that looked useful was uncommented
<Lucid_Lynx> gnome-panel --reset ?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, you done an update && upgrade ?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, its finished downloading, 25 minutes later?, guess thats not so bad
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, not bad if it works :-)
<Lucid_Lynx> man gnome-panel does not mention...
<cvtsx> nope saber
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, :P if this doesnt work, its your head
<cfhowlett> jamesarnett, from what I've read (having not joined the fruity computer club) full support for the new toys lags until the hacks are figured out by the community.
<SaberX01> cvtsx, on UBuntu, before installing SW and things, shouls always do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cvtsx> tsimpson: here ya go http://i.imgur.com/Bs31487.png
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, and probably even sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ^^^
<jamesarnett> cfhowlett: Yes i have read the same stuff
<cvtsx> saberx01 kk thanks, il keep that in my mind ;)
<tsimpson> cvtsx: at the bottom of the image you see lines with precise-backports
<tsimpson> uncomment them
<jamesarnett> cfhowlett: nice punn!!
<cfhowlett> jamesarnett, seems you got a deal ... it fell of a truck?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Update brings your source list up to date, upgrade updates the packages.
<jamesarnett> cfhowlett: probably spelt that wrong
<cvtsx> k thanks guys
<jamesarnett> cfhowlett: i dont think the person knew what they had? they got it for cheap through a school deal
<cvtsx> tsimpson: i missed that, thanks
<SaberX01> you should be good after enabling bakports .. znc is showing up in the repos
<cvtsx> tsimpson: so should i uncomment all those packages?
<SaberX01> but you have to to the update before it will show
<tsimpson> cvtsx: the two lines with precise-backports, yes
<cvtsx> i updated, thanks saber ;)
<SaberX01> tsimpson, ap-cache show znc says it's in universe/net ...?
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, not hearing any screams from your direction, desktop working?
<cvtsx> save it in what format?
<tsimpson> SaberX01: universe is the section of the repository the package is in, backports is the repository with the latest version
<Lucid_Lynx> k, got it..
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, still installing
<ItsMeLenny> your safe for another 33% :P
<SaberX01> tsimpson, I see, how can I see that on the package info itself ?
<cvtsx> http://i.imgur.com/oxBwiXg.png
<cvtsx> which one?
<SaberX01> hit enter
<cvtsx> xD
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, screensavers scared me 3 times now :P
<tsimpson> SaberX01: if you look at "apt-cache policy znc" it should list all the versions and repositories
<cvtsx> now should i try and reinstall znc? i have updated and added backports
<SaberX01> tsimpson, rr thanks will ahve a look
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, LOL ;)
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, my 1st computer was a C-64 ;P
<ItsMeLenny> what kind of chip was in that? a dorito
<ObrienDave> 6502 iirc
<ArchSurf> lol
<cvtsx> damn, my first was an imac g3
<SaberX01> tsimpson, yup that shows it clearly .. backport is 1.0.2 ..
<SaberX01> TRS-80 wiht a big ole Tape Drive and Dual Floppoes, thought I was top of the rock then.
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, I had a FORTRAN programming class in 1971. we used REAL punched cards. ROFL
<SaberX01> and HP-920 to that was cools.
<cvtsx> my first was an imac g3 but thats after they were discontuned for 3 years
<SaberX01> ObrienDave, you was around then wiht the 8080 Xe's and such.
<SaberX01> big ole 10" / 12" floppy's :-)
<ObrienDave> oh yea, i remember when they were brand new :)
<ObrienDave> 8" floppies
<SaberX01> Yeah somethign like that, jsut rememebr they were huge
<ObrienDave> 140K on a floppy. iirc
<SaberX01> Im trying to remember the first DB I wrote .. was a weather collection DB written in Dbase-1 or II can't recall which.
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, anything interesting that you programmed on those punch cards?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, it finished! now what?
<SaberX01> I'd reboot.
<ObrienDave> na, i was a freshman in high school then
<SaberX01> then when the desktop comes up .. open xterm and if you want, dist-upgrade
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, will it boot straight in, or do i have to do startx
<SaberX01> Shoutl boot to lightdm
<SaberX01> login screen
<ItsMeLenny> what is dist-upgrade for?
<SaberX01> Upgrades the Kernel to the latest 12.04.3 Kernel
<ItsMeLenny> oh
<ItsMeLenny> WOOT! no more purple ubuntu screen
<ItsMeLenny> that's a releif
<ObrienDave> I use dist-updrade always
<neongas> Is it possible to just put entire .deb packages in incoming directory of reprepro? I don't have the .changes files for the packages I want to add.
<SaberX01> whish is like 3.5.0-44 or there abouts.
<ItsMeLenny> omg so beautiful! this was when unity was a bit better, more responsive
<ObrienDave> *dist-upgrade
<cvtsx> ok i am stuck, i tried doing what tsimp said and i am still not getting it to work
<SaberX01> ObrienDave, I dont, I do the upgrades first, then, selectively upgrade the kernels, and read on any critical issues first normally.
<cvtsx> if this means anything i did cntrl+s after i uncommented those packages
<ObrienDave> not me, dang the torpedos, full steam ahead!
<SaberX01> LOL
<XATRIX> Hi, i want to copy /etc/corosync/authkey to another server, i do sudo /etc/corosync/authkey vox2-ua:/etc/corosync
<XATRIX> it asks me a root password
<XATRIX> Which one should i specify ?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, easy way to use Nano: open the file, edit, Ctrl+x .. then Y to save.
<cvtsx> k will cntrl+s do anything?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, does update manager update the kernels anyway?
<ObrienDave> update manager will from GUI
<SaberX01> I don't think so. Synaptic Upd Manager does .
<ItsMeLenny> omg, what is the server password D=
<SaberX01> I take that back, depends on yoru selections. I never use it, so not up on all the optins really.
<ObrienDave> apt-get update will not do kernels from CLI
<ItsMeLenny> ah
<cvtsx> brb in 2 mins
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, You get booted into UB Desktop ?
<cvtsx> also still not found ;( and i uncommented everything although i proabably shouldnt have
<cvtsx> anyways to revert back to default?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, yeah
<ItsMeLenny> but the root password isnt my password
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny,  :-) ok .. Im off the hook now .. lol
<SaberX01> you shoudl not be using root
<ItsMeLenny> lol yes you are, thank you very much
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, im not, but when i want to...
<ItsMeLenny> when i want to gksu something
<SaberX01> 99.999 of the time is sudo
<ObrienDave> ItsMeLenny, use sudo, it's much safer
<ItsMeLenny> but when i gksu nautilus
<ItsMeLenny> or what not
<SaberX01> ok, there's a difference between sudo and root, dont use root.
<ItsMeLenny> i was told always use gksu for gui stuff
<ItsMeLenny> oh
<SaberX01> gksu is sudo, that's ok.
<cvtsx> SaberX01: anyways to revert to default?
<SaberX01> you can leave backports uncommented, did you do an update after saving your source list?
<manish_> Hello everybody
<cvtsx> yeah still didnt get anything lool
<cfhowlett> manish_, greetings
<cvtsx> i would like to just start off clean and retry
<SaberX01> that's very odd, as it's in the standard repos as well.
<cvtsx> do everything correctly this time
<ObrienDave> clean, as in repos?
<cvtsx> clean install
<ItsMeLenny> gotta install my nvidia drivers
<SaberX01> maybe, but trt: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<SaberX01> then sudo apt-get update
<cvtsx> what will that do?
<SaberX01> clean downloaded files, clean your apt-cache, and update the cache list again
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, and apt-get autoremove
<SaberX01> that gets rid of uneeded dep files
<cvtsx> well saber i am just worried because i kinda uncommented some stuff i am pretty sure i shouldnt have
<siwica> how do I format a usb drive?
<siwica> (command line)
<ice9> only Nautilus window title bar disappeared, how to fix it?
<cvtsx> i just want to format then start right
<SaberX01> cfhowlett, maybe you cna help, he tryign to install znc but it's not being found.
<ItsMeLenny> on reboot my computer froze in the bios, why does that happen
<manish_> siwica: try sudo mkfs.vfat -v /dev/<sd?>
<manish_> siwica: where /dev/sdx is your device node
<ItsMeLenny> and now on boot my computer just randomly rebooted
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, that Im not sure about.
<cfhowlett> SaberX01, worst case: go to the package site, grab the deb and dpkg -i
<ItsMeLenny> must be the power in this house, the motherboard is meant to have expensive caps
<ItsMeLenny> maybe its the power supply actually
<SaberX01> You may have some hardware issues there somwhere... maybe PSU glitch or something?
<cfhowlett> ItsMeLenny, random reboots are a sign of potential serious issue.  suggest you devote some effort to the fixing thereof
<SaberX01> cfhowlett, Is not me is cvtsx needs it, is what we're trying to get done fer him.
<ItsMeLenny> i originally had an expensive corsair power supply which blew up, and the shop replaced it under warranty with a different brand for one half the value, an antec i think, which are still good, but
<cvtsx> i am pretty sure i (you) got it. THANKS ;)
<cvtsx> installed (pretty sure) ;)
<ItsMeLenny> cfhowlett, yeah but sometimes they never happen, replaced my seagates multiple times as they had bad sectors, now on WD, but when it doesnt even get to the HDD musnt be it, on top of that theres issues with the power in this house
<SaberX01> Cool !
<cvtsx> how to set up znc is the question now ;)
<cfhowlett> ItsMeLenny, get a good surge suppressor sounds like ...
<ObrienDave> ^^^ agrees
<ice9> nautilus and settings windows border are broken like this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362247/nautilus-header-bar-missing-ubuntu-gnome-13-10-gnome-3-10
<ItsMeLenny> that might be a good idea
<ItsMeLenny> theyve screwed up nautilus in the latest ubuntu, and the disk utiltiy
<SaberX01> cvtsx, to test if a package is installed, couple simple one liners:  dpkg -s <packagename> or dpkg-query -l <packagename>
<SaberX01> You can get allot more fancy, but that's a quick one.
<cvtsx> what would be the package name?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Example: dpkg -s znc
<SaberX01> or dpkg-query -l znc
<cvtsx> lol k i put znc in between the '<>'
<cvtsx> thats why i was getting an error
<cvtsx> do you got any resources to learn cmd line for ubuntu?
<SaberX01> cvtsx, here's install & config info: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<SaberX01> !manual | cvsx
<ubottu> cvsx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SaberX01> Has a good entry level sectoin and a more advanced section.
<cvtsx> thanks saber ;)
<solarradiation> how do i adjust my usb hard drive's time-before-spinning down?
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, "the linux command line" and "the ubuntu pocket guide" are free .pdf
<cvtsx> il check them out, thanks
<ice9> the global menu items are inactive, in all applications
<SaberX01> There's lots of them ... bash and CLI abound these days.
<Rory> solarradiation: Take a look at "hdparm" - "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep level" will show you the current spin-down time for /dev/sdb
<Rory> solarradiation: more info here http://askubuntu.com/a/39764
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Ok you all up and running .. and cvtsx on his way, Im gonna go catch a nap, Ho Ho Ho stuff starting here soon, CUAL
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, certainly am, it feels more stable than regular desktop, that might be a placebo, and thats besides the couple of freezes but that was in bios
<ItsMeLenny> thanks so much, i have a tonne of installing to do, have to put cinnamon on, as much as i have tried i really cant stand unity
<ItsMeLenny> i like some of its features, and hate others, it was better in 12.04, they messed it up a little
<solis> So I finally managed to get my dota2 to work(theres some bug apparently so cant run it in fullscreen) and now my issue is that the
<yyyyyyyy> jj
<solis> 'bar' at the top for the OS pushes down the game outside of the monitor, anyone know how to fix?
<cvtsx> c ya saber
<cvtsx> and thanks man
<ItsMeLenny> i think i'll stay with default wine this time, instead of ppa wine
<yyyyyyyy> hi
<ItsMeLenny> yyyyyyyy, allo
<zxd> hi
<yyyyyyyy> hllo
<yyyyyyyy> heloo
<yyyyyyyy> hello
<Darryl> Marry Christmas everyone.
<ObrienDave> Merry Krishna, Bah Humbug, and all that ;P
<Darryl> I ment Merry sorry for typing error.
<Darryl> XD
<XATRIX> Can i use sudo -s to use constant root environment while i setup the sever ?
<siwica> manish_: thank you. I always get either "/dev/sdb: No medium found" or "mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy" though
<XATRIX> After i finish i'll use sudo as a usual
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all !
<Rory> !humbug
<Rory> aww
<ItsMeLenny> gotta switch all my fonts to courier 10 pitch
<BluesKaj> Bah ,too bad for you , Rory :)
<ItsMeLenny> BluesKaj, my christmas just ended
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<cvtsx> how to format to a clean install in ubuntu 12.04?
<cvtsx> idc if i loose data
<ItsMeLenny> cvtsx, just reinstall?
<cfhowlett> cvtsx, choose partition, choose format (ext4) and format away
<cvtsx> on a server, i am using a putty
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: you need to start the reinstall from your providers control panel
<cvtsx> ok thanks
<XATRIX> Also, why when i do sudo reboot, my Ubuntu 13 shuts down my server ?
<XATRIX> It doesn't restart , it halts the server
<Balzy> XATRIX could be something related to BIOS power settings?
<XATRIX> Balzy: What kind of ?
<Balzy> it's quite a strange behavior
<XATRIX> Sure
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, thanks again for your help, im off to bed, got a big day tomorrow installing more and more files
<ItsMeLenny> and thanks to anyone else who chipped in
<XATRIX> Ubuntu on my laptop, doesn't even restart my PC, hangs after "* Will halt now"
<cvtsx> how do i look for directories through command line?
<cvtsx> ubuntu 12.04
<Balzy> never had such a problem, look for something related to restoring power, mine has an option to set the behavior after a power loss, maybe something like that
<Balzy> Or it could be linux's fault, not recognising the hardware properly/sending the wrong signal
<Balzy> you should wait for someone more expert
<MonkeyDust> Balzy  try          sudo init 6        to reboot
<Balzy> MonkeyDust it's XATRIX who's asking ;)
<MonkeyDust> XATRIX   try          sudo init 6        to reboot
<cvtsx> what is this doing on my vps? I installed znc and this was under one of the znc directories
<cvtsx> "/etc/ssl/certs/Wells_Fargo_Root_CA.pem"
<djtorr3> MERRY CHRISTMAS UBUNTU USERS
<cvtsx> merry christmas (even though your a few hours late)
<djtorr3> 1 hour to go for christmas here
<brownfox> any one get Ubuntu swag for Christmas this year???
<cvtsx> Anyways anyone know how to format a ubuntu vps through command line? I want a fresh install
<cvtsx> dj where you at?
<coku> apo ellada kaneis?
<MonkeyDust> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cvtsx> hmm europe
<cvtsx> im not one for the holidays though
<djtorr3> cvtsx, Korea
<cvtsx> o
<djtorr3> brownfox, no, but i got an ultrabook i'm gonna dual boot to Ubuntu on
<coku> pos alazo room?
<cvtsx> is xmas big in Korea? (assuming your not a USA serviceman)
<cvtsx> what kind of ultraboot?
<cvtsx> And i guess you guys do got Catholics in Korea, right?
<djtorr3> cvtsx, I'm US, christmas is soso.  it's not as big in the US with the christmas giving
<djtorr3> cvtsx, I got an ASUS book, i'll see if i can't find it
<BluesKaj> !gr | coku
<ubottu> coku: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cvtsx> o nice i like ultrabooks
<brownfox> I got a lenovo ultrabook last year... heck of a time getting it to dual boot. But it's my understanding that it was that particular model
<BluesKaj> lenovo here as well, had to use legacy mode
<brownfox> @BluesKaj it dawns on me that after all of this I should have used Wubi
<djtorr3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231116
<djtorr3> thats the book i got
<BluesKaj> djtorr3, i removed w8 , and repartitioned for ntfs, ext4 and swap
<BluesKaj> brownfox, wubi  is not worth the trouble , a vm maybe ,but i'm partial to dual booting
<djtorr3> BluesKaj, i thought about removing W8, but my desktop has windows 8 too, so i decided to keep it so that I can work with my desktop
<backbox> hi
<backbox> clear
<backbox> hi
<backbox> hello
<MonkeyDust> backbox  it works, we see you
<cbh2> hi
<BluesKaj> gj i\m sure there's a method to install ub8ntu beside w8 , but I went with W7 which is much simpler to install ...not a w8 fan anyway
<BluesKaj> djtorr3,^
<cfhowlett_> cbh2, greetings
<BluesKaj> err ubuntu :)
<LvMises> Is the mail tab at the top right of Ubuntu 12.04 supposed to give me any indication when I have a new mail in my inbox or do I have to manually check each time in Thunderbird?  It's linked and when I click it and select Mail it launches thunderbird
<solis> What to do when a few of the system settings icons have disappeared? (auto start and audio settings)
<djtorr3> i dont mind w8
<djtorr3> a lot of haters, but tbh it's grown on me
<djtorr3> but to be fair i removed a lot of features that w8 introduced
<BluesKaj> djtorr3, the classic shell makes the desktop and start button/apps more manageable
<stephan66> First of all: Happy holidays to all
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas, stephan66
<stephan66> After a ~recent update of a 12.04 install the Broadcom BCM4313 Wifi connection stopped working. Is ther someone her eable to explain why and how I can fix it?
<stephan66> Hi BluesKaj
<Lucid_Lynx> NTRS..
<cfhowlett_> stephan, probably got a kernel upgrade and the wifi driver didn't take to it
<BluesKaj> stephan66, sudo modprobe b43
<OerHeks> Yes.
<bartek_> ktos z polski?;p
<Myrtti> !pl | bartek_
<ubottu> bartek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cvtsx> how do i format a drive in ubuntu command line?
<Hydr0p0nX> mkfs
<yto> my wifi laptop doesnt work in ubuntu. plz help me?
<Hydr0p0nX> what doesn't work ?
<solis> How do I install the 32bit packages? :o (for my amd radeon card)
<Your_Dog> merry christmas guys, is there a way to use additional drivers via command line?
<mbroeker> Your_Dog, just use "jockey-text"
<yto> my wireless card of laptop doesnt work. help me
<Your_Dog> ah, thank you.
<Hydr0p0nX> is there a 3.11 kernel for 12.04.3 ?
<Hydr0p0nX> or just the generic, mainline ?
<mbroeker> Hydr0p0nX, the current kernel for 12.04.3 is 3.8
<Hydr0p0nX> thought so ... the current 3.8 builds don't support my hdmi audio out
<MonkeyDust> Hydr0p0nX  you can install a newer kernel, 3.12 is also available
<Hydr0p0nX> 3.11.10 fixed it
<MonkeyDust> Hydr0p0nX  but... know what you're doing
<Hydr0p0nX> i learned on slackware 4 :)
<Hydr0p0nX> and i'll probably end up testing and upgrading to 14.04 when it is released
<cristian_c> Hi
<yto> my wireless card of laptop doesnt work. help me
<cristian_c> I installed qt4-qtconfig. When I open the qt configuration tool, I change the font type and size. Then I select File-> Save, and the string 'Saved changes.' appears in the statusbar
<deadmund> yto: I'm here!
<deadmund> yto: Have you tried anything?  What card do you have?
<afidegnum> hello, pls I have ./bitcoind script installed in /root/src/      how do I add it to $PATH so i can call the script directly without going to the folder ?
<cristian_c> But if I close and reopen the configuration tool, I find the previous settings, as if I had not made ​​any changes
<deadmund> afidegnum: The prudent way it to sylink it or put it in /usr/local/bin
<deadmund> symlink*
<XATRIX> Where can i swtich my current MPM for apache2 ?
<spence> Happy Holidays!
<XATRIX> I wanna move from event to worker mpm
<afidegnum> ok
<somsip> XATRIX: what version of apache2?
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<MonkeyDust> what's mpm
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<XATRIX> Apache/2.4.6 (Ubuntu)
<XATRIX> Server MPM:     event
<XATRIX>   threaded:     yes (fixed thread count)
<XATRIX>     forked:     yes (variable process count)
<deadmund> yto: You there?
<yto> deadmund, yes atheros
<somsip> XATRIX: sudo a2enmod worker might be a starting point. Probably disable event too.
<deadmund> yto: What chipset specifically?  What have you tried?
<XATRIX> root@vox1-ua:~# a2enmod worker
<XATRIX> ERROR: Module worker does not exist!
<somsip> XATRIX: is it in /etc/apache2/mods-available ?
<yto> deadmund, i dont know, how to find?
<XATRIX> mpm_worker
<deadmund> yto: sudo lspci -k (and look for the wireless card) if you listed drivers / modules that would be great too :)
<deadmund> yto: If you're unsure, post it here: paste.ubuntu.com and let me look at it
<XATRIX> yes, i've done with it
<cvtsx> how do i format a hard drive through command line?
<cvtsx> i want a fresh install
<somsip> !info mkfs | cvtsx
<ubottu> cvtsx: Package mkfs does not exist in saucy
<cvtsx> ?
<somsip> cvtsx: well, use an ISO and resintall then
<cvtsx> ehh its a vps
<gvo> cvtsx fresh install of the OS?
<cvtsx> and i dont see an option on the cp
<cvtsx> yes i installed some stuff i want off
<deadmund> cvtsx: You can use mkfs and fdisk but it's probably easier to use the installer (disc or usb) to reinstall.  it has an option to re-format / erase the harddrive.
<Your_Dog> <mbroeker>  is there like a debug mode for jockey-text?
<mbroeker> XATRIX, install apache2-mpm-worker or apache2-mpm-event :)
<cvtsx> deadmund: its a amazon vps
<somsip> cvtsx: recreate from the correct AMI then
<mbroeker> Your_Dog, /var/log/jockey.log
<cvtsx> somsip: how?
<cvtsx> please, i am new to vps
<deadmund> cvtsx: so no gui at all?
<somsip> cvtsx: you're referring to Amazon EC2 yes?
<Your_Dog> ah ok thanks
<cvtsx> no gui
<cvtsx> somsip yes
<XATRIX> mbroeker: i have both, worker haven't disabled event
<yto> deadmund, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6634651/
<cvtsx> i can terminate it but id rather reformat
<cvtsx> no option on the cp
<somsip> cvtsx: you have the wrong idea about how EC2 works. Best to find some basic guides and read up on it. Amazon have lots of docs, help and manuals
<deadmund> yto: see the section called "Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0036 (rev 01)" ??
<yto> deadmund, yes
<deadmund> yto: That's the wifi card.  See how there are no drivers or kernel modules for it?  That's bad.  Can you run sudo rfkill list and tell me what it says?
<cvtsx> ok, why wont it work? then should i just get a new vps?
<somsip> cvtsx: http://is.gd/qyP2cJ
<yto> deadmund, ok
<cvtsx> so just make a new instance?
<somsip> cvtsx: yes
<cvtsx> ok
<yto> deadmund, don't show anything
<cvtsx> i have made 4 already ;(
<cvtsx> i am trying to install znc on it
<somsip> cvtsx: read the guide on easier ways to make multiple instances.
<cvtsx> but keep messing up
<somsip> cvtsx: take an image before you install something that is likely to mess up
<cvtsx> good idea
<cvtsx> idk why i wasnt doing it before
<deadmund> yto: What do you mean?
<mbroeker> XATRIX, uninstall apache2-mpm-event to enable mpm-worker
<deadmund> yto: It just returns without printing anything??
<XATRIX> ok, thanks
<yto> deadmund, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6634688/
<deadmund> yto: Ahh, it only lists your bluetooth but not your wifi...
<deadmund> yto: weird...  hang on
<PatrickDickey> Morning everyone. :) I'm having a problem with my wireless connection. If I boot normally, NetworkManager crashes, so I have no wireless or wired network at all. But, if I boot in Recovery Mode, and click on Networking, it loads up. Then I can resume a normal boot, and have my wireless. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<deadmund> yto: Is this a USB wifi dongle?
<deadmund> yto: Is it listed in sudo lsusb  ?
<mbroeker> XATRIX, the config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf has three major blocks for the three workers. you can comment out a block there, too. But uninstalling is much easier.
<somsip> mbroeker: he's on 2.4 Are you sure that's the same for 2.4? I understood the modules were part of core install and had to be enabled/disabled with the varioud .conf files being picked up through that
<yto> deadmund, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6634705/
<deadmund> yto: very weird...
<deadmund> yto: Can you sudo modprobe ath9k      ?
<deadmund> yto: sudo iwlist scan  to see if wireless networks are found
<mbroeker> somsip, oh, i am on apache 2.2 on 12.04. I am not sure about 2.4 :)
<somsip> mbroeker: aha. I've only used 2.4 on 14.04 so maybe it is different again for current, but your advice looked like 2.2. XATRIX, you may need to review
<yto> deadmund, output is: interface doesnt support scanning.
<XATRIX> Ok, thanks a lot
<deadmund> yto: What interface doesn't support scanning?  The bluetooth?
<yto> deadmund, i dont know. my bluetooth is turn on
<yto> deadmund, can i update my kernel?
<deadmund> yto: I'm not sure what is wrong.  I don't think I can help! :(
<deadmund> yto: You can try.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872537  What version of ubuntu / kernel are you currently on?
<c0d30> #happyhahhpy holiday every one ..
<yto> deadmund, kernel: 2.6.38 and ubuntu 11.04
<deadmund> yto: Whoa!  Old version of everything.  Update to 12.04 at least (which is long term) or 13.10 which is the newest version.  This will probably solve the problem.  These wifi/bluetooth cards weren't very common on 2011 and linux didn't really support them back then.
<deadmund> Linux 3.x has been out for over a year now!
<xangua> !eol | yto
<ubottu> yto: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yto> deadmund, ok but in ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 my laptop freeze on ubuntu logo screen and cant shutdown!
<deadmund> yto: really?  It won't turn off?  We can probably fix that once you have it installed.
<yto> deadmund, really? install ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10? what you suggest?
<deadmund> yto: when it freezes, press ctrl + alt + f1 (and the other f keys as well).  They will switch to cli terminals and one of them will probably have error messages.  Also, try shutting down using sudo shutdown -h now and see if the problem persists
<yto> deadmund, test sudo shutdown -h now and -P. but my problem not solved.
<deadmund> yto: What?  How do you know, you haven't installed the newer version yet.
<yto> deadmund, i install all version of ubuntu and my shutdown problem solved only in ubuntu 11.04 and in this i cant install wifi and  i am confused:D
<deadmund> yto: In my opinion, the shutdown issue will be much easier to solve then the wifi problem.
<deadmund> yto: plus, running a version that is past EOL is not the best idea.
<yto> deadmund, OK i install ubuntu 13.10. how to find you to solve my shutdown problem?
<deadmund> yto: that was fast but ok.  when the system freezes switch to ttyX (ctrl + alt + F1 and try the other F keys as well)
<vinceableworld> hello
<WeThePeople> so " sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start " command was not found any ideas?
<OerHeks> yto maybe your shutdown problem is solved in 13.10 too
<vinceableworld> Can someone assist me in the finishing touches to getting this bitcoin wallet installed from the unzipped package? I've done the best I can on my own... a little help would be appreciated :)
<yto> deadmund, OK.
<mbroeker> vinceableworld, do you need to compile it from source?
<vinceableworld> no...
<mbroeker> vinceableworld, it's a binary package?
<deadmund> yto: Let me know what you find
<vinceableworld> it's "bitcoin-0.8.6-linux"
<vinceableworld> So not sure sorry trying to get acclimated to linux here...
<vinceableworld> I've not gone back to windows in over a week.
<newcomer> hi all
<vinceableworld> I can cd to the file... find it... perhaps I don't know the right commands...
<mbroeker> vinceableworld, i have taken a look at their webpage and found an ubuntu ppa and a tar.gz ball
<vinceableworld> k..?
<newcomer> question , is there any command to see what packages i have installed like gflrx kinda, which r easy to forget names ?
<newcomer> i mean hard to remember their spelling sometimes
<vinceableworld> I already downloaded - I believe the tar.gz perhaps and extracted it to my "downloads" folder
<mbroeker> newcomer, open a terminal and enter dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<newcomer> what will that do ?
<mbroeker> newcomer, dpkg -l lists all installed packages and grep <text> searches for the string <text> :)
<newcomer> oh i got it thanx ;)
<OerHeks> newcomer, install synaptic for easy searching the repositorys
<newcomer> i have troubles with fglrx cant login sometimes and have to do it with alt+f1 and reboot to get my gui
<newcomer> i wanted to install cgminer , but it uninstalled my fglrx-updates and fglrx-amdcccle-updates and then couldnt get in ubuntu , reinstalled them with alt+f1 term but cgminer got auto uninstalled
<Ycarene> is there a way to set rdp to show my primary desktop instead of starting a new session?
<AndyBotwin> Ìû
<mbroeker> vinceableworld, it's easy: unpack the tarball and move the entire folder to /opt/
<newcomer> do u have any miner program to suggest while using 1600fsb-p45-3.4Ghz Quad-8Gb ram-small ati hd5450 and without having to uninstall the -updates from amd cause the machine doesnt work without them ?
<mbroeker> vinceableworld, after that, ln -s /opt/bitcoin*/bin/64/* /usr/local/bin # for a 64 bit system
<newcomer> im using ubuntu studio 13.10
<newcomer> ill check it mbroeker  thanx
<newcomer> oh
<Guest38306> NH! I need help I have selected LVM for installation and i wanted to resize the partitiion but wasn't able to with GPArted. I have unmount and attempt to resize.
<SonikkuAmerica> Feliĉa Kristnasko!
<newcomer> for ubuntu do i need the bz2 or the lrz installer of a program ?
<SchrodingersScat> newcomer: I thought those were just different compression
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! where i cn find info to arm/samsung mobile phones ubuntu porting?
<iceroot> MoL0ToV: #ubuntu-arm
<MoL0ToV> thx
<iceroot> MoL0ToV: and maybe #ubuntu-phone
<andyfied> Guest38306: have you tried to do anything from the terminal?
<loll2> njr
<loll2> bjr
<andyfied> Guest38306: like maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537569
<Guest38306> andyfied, i haven't tried, let me see
<loll2> quelqu'un en français
<rcw2> what program will allow me to select usb as a device to install an iso onto.  k3b doesn't seem to have that feature
<rcw2> bootable iso*
<bazhang> loll2, #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> rcw2, unetbootin for one
<loll2> yes
<loll2>  tank you
<Lucid_Lynx> man sort
<acovrig> I am trying to install ubuntu from a network install CD (the standard iso won't fit on my CDs).  When booting the installer the if is up, but once I get to the network autoconfig the main if goes down and doesn't come back up (therefore configuration fails), why?
<acovrig> and how can I get around this given there is no ifconfig, ifup, or ifdown?
<popsch> hi. I can't mount a usb drive. I already gave my account the permissions under system -> users -> permissions; when I click on mount, I still get 'not authorized'; I rebooted since setting the permissions; I can mount the usb drive as root
<demon^eye> i got some fonts issue
<demon^eye> eho can help me?
<demon^eye> who*
<demon^eye> ?
<Czupa> Could you show error message or something?
<demon^eye> i got bad fonts for local lang i use
<demon^eye> and that no english
<vmusr> demon^eye, just state what is your problem, and if someone can help you they'll write
<demon^eye> how can i set in ubuntu what called in windows "none uni code font" ?
<AJVFox> Hey everyone. Wondering if anyone has suggestions on a solid gihub client with a clean and well laid out gui
<Czupa> demon^eye What font are you using?
<demon^eye> hebrew
<demon^eye> i mean , i am using sec lang "hebrew" along side english
<ClientAlive> I'm just getting started with postgres bc I need to build a database for my business. Do I need the server in order to create a database?
<demon^eye> when i open a TXT file all hebrew look gibrish
<demon^eye> but i have hebrew
<Kablam> guys question whats the diffren between ln -d and ln -s symlink versus hardlink?
<demon^eye> i can write in hebrew
<acovrig> interesting: I can't get any of my ethernet interfaces to come up in the installer (they show up, but are down and there is no ifup command), yet the wifi works...
<mbroeker> ClientAlive, sure, postgesql-server is the server and the client connects to any server on any network on any machine :)
<Czupa> demon^eye Have you tried other text editors?
<mbroeker> ClientAlive, to start with it, install pgadmin3 and phppgadmin
<demon^eye> czupa : some time files in hebrew i d.l the name apear in gibrish
<demon^eye> and also some TXT file  i open
<demon^eye> i need 2 know where to set "none uni code " like in windows
<demon^eye> this option sort it all up in windows
<demon^eye> מישהוא מדבר פה עברית ?
<michagogo|cloud> I have a DigitalOcean vps that I spin up occasionally, for miscellaneous tasks
<michagogo|cloud> When I try to shut it down, something goes wrong
<M1C4HTRON13> if I move and resize a boot partition is it easy to get it to boot again afterwards?
<michagogo|cloud> I've tried with `sudo halt` and `sudo shutdown -h now`
<Czupa> demon^eye https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto that might be helpful
<Meerkat> demon^eye, open your text file and choose "save as". What is the character encoding set to?
<michagogo|cloud> Nothing that I do appears to do anything
<demon^eye> letme see ... czupa i will look into there also
<michagogo|cloud> Either way, it ends up apparently shut down, nothing on the network interface (no ssh,etc) and nothing on the virtual console
<michagogo|cloud> Anyone have any ideas as to the possible reason?
<XATRIX> Guys, how can i enable more advanced error reporting, i'm using apache 2.4.6 + fcgid + php5.5
<michagogo|cloud> Hm, one message got eaten by a connection loss -- I also said that its status remains "running" and not "shut down".
<XATRIX> My website gives me 500 error. But default error log and my custom one doesn't indicate any errors
<demon^eye> meerkat : its set to westran
<demon^eye> *western
<Meerkat> demon^eye, try UTF-8. Just guessing, but it might help.
<demon^eye> let me see :D
<aaa801> anyone know why distcc isn't finding a file that is in PATH and DISTCC_PATH ?
<aaa801> http://i.imgur.com/RABmbkK.png
<demon^eye> meetkat : my TXT file hebs charecters look gibrish that my issue
<demon^eye> from there i need to go on
<demon^eye> how can i set that up
<demon^eye> that  how it look like copy paste " ëáåã ùì âáø > ðçùó òì éãé úîðéä"
<Meerkat> demon^eye, so saving as UTF-8 and re-opening the file did not help?
<demon^eye> nope it doesnt help
<demon^eye> its all about unicode ...
<Nanodesu> Hello! I'm using xtv through ssh but I don't know how to configure it. I mean, I'm trying to see what my son is seeing in his screen but when I type xtv (being connected through ssh to my second computer) what xtv shows is my screen not the other.
<Nanodesu> Do yo know how to do it?
<Robert__> Hi! Which graphic would you recommend for drawing with gimp? (Used 80% under ubuntu/debian and under win7) so it should work under both good :)
<Robert__> I head about bamboo but maybe another works also good
<mbroeker> Nanodesu, login on the remote machine, sudo su - <sonsuseraccount> and enter xtv
<levo> how to only upgrade 'wine' ?
<akrl> hello, does anyone know if its possible to mount a partition using its beginning and ending sector locations?
<michagogo|cloud> levo: iirc, sudo apt-get install wine
<demon^eye> is there any software for Ubuntu to make full backup?
<demon^eye> full partition backup
<SchrodingersScat> demon^eye: there are several methods you can consider
<Nanodesu> mbroeker: I get: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<SchrodingersScat> !backup | demon^eye
<ubottu> demon^eye: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<levo> i'm trying to install pdfexchange editor 3.0.306.1  via wine 1.4 , but it even doesn't get started, it's like nothing happens at all.
<iceroot> levo: #winehq
<SchrodingersScat> demon^eye: I think gparted can copy partitions, and there's the dd command, although dd is more manual and can lead to disk loss through user error
<iceroot> !appdb | levo
<ubottu> levo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<michagogo|cloud> Does anyone know why an Ubuntu vps would appear not to shut down when it's told to with either `sudo halt` or `sudo shutdown -h now`?
<michagogo|cloud> It stops being reachable over the internet (ssh, etc) and the virtual console connection is just a black screen, but the status remains "running" and not "shut down"
<ClientAlive> mbroeker: Thanks. Sorry for dealay (I'm on #postgresql too). I do have pgadmin and have just set a postgres password. Can I presume to just start using it from here on out and can I just start working in pgadmin to do so?
<mbroeker> michagogo|cloud, stop your container with the container software :)
<ClientAlive> mbroeker: Or do I still need to do some work on the command line (configuration or something)?
<mbroeker> ClientAlive, the server is up and running?
<zeljko> heoo
<michagogo|cloud> mbroeker: the interface says that it's not recommended and that the server should be powered off from the command line
<michagogo|cloud> Does that mean something other than `sudo shutdown -h now` or `sudo halt`?
<ClientAlive> I'm still in the psql command line and have just successfully set a password (I - think). Does that indicate any kind of answer to that question (I'm truly asking - I don't know if it does or not - maybe the password only seemed to work).
<mbroeker> ClientAlive, # sudo su - postgres # createuser -P business # createdb --owner business business
<ClientAlive> mbroeker: Can any of that be done in pgadmin?
<mbroeker> ClientAlive, no, these commands are cli commands
<ClientAlive> ok
<Nanodesu> Hello! I'm using xtv through ssh but I don't know how to configure it. I mean, I'm trying to see what my son is seeing in his screen but when I type xtv (being connected through ssh to my second computer) what xtv shows is my screen not the other.
<mbroeker> michagogo|cloud, i think that the container software has no clue about the shutdown: or try it with sudo shutdown -p now (instead of h) and check the interface
<zeljko> macedonijan
<michagogo|cloud> mbroeker: what's shutdown -p?
<ClientAlive> mbroeker: I'm running everything locally and don't have any need to connect to any outside datbase. Is there a way to configure things so pgadmin will connect to my local postgres server by default/when it starts (or is that what the commands you gave are for)?
<ClientAlive> Just trying to get a feel for this is all
<mbroeker> ClientAlive, these commands will create a postgres user business and a database for this user
<ClientAlive> mbroeker: Copying down your comands but I better start learning about it now. Thank you so much sir.
<vicsar> .
<mbroeker> michagogo|cloud, man shutdown -P powers off :)
<michagogo|cloud> Agh
<michagogo|cloud> Ahhh*
<michagogo|cloud> That's probably it
<michagogo|cloud> How is that different from -h?
<mbroeker> michagogo|cloud, normally, a shutdown -h now powers it off automatically, but sometimes, you need the -P switch
<zeljko> acedonijan
<zeljko> macedonijan
<michagogo|cloud> What do they do differently?
<linuxuz3r> xD
<michagogo|cloud> Also, is there a no-arguments command that does the same thing, the way halt=shutdown -h now?
<mbroeker> michagogo|cloud, i have no idea: all my pcs, laptops and vps'es were able to shutdown without -P :)
<levo> how to know what version of packages are retrieved from update command?
<OerHeks> levo, look in softwarecenter > history
<levo> OerHeks: yes
<islandmonkey> Hello all, how could I always make a program run under optirun?
<jiacomo> Ubuntu 12.04 freezes two times, directly after each other. Mouse and keyboard don't respond, and there are some strange 1,5cm tall lines on the screen, sometimes white, sometimes black and sometimes different colours, all these contents in one freeze. What could be the cause of this freezing?
<XATRIX> Guys, can you advice
<XATRIX> I've added this repo into my apt
<XATRIX> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5-oldstable
<XATRIX> I need php5.4
<XATRIX> But when i do apt-get update
<RamsesII> I am using Lubuntu 13.10. I installed lives and cinerella but then uninstalled them. After that, all sound doesn't work. I did not change any settings. My system is not muted.
<XATRIX> I receive:
<FloodBot1> XATRIX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> islandmonkey, maybe this page is any help to add the optirun option > http://www.tuxtrix.com/2012/01/how-to-add-optirun-mode-to-applications.html
<RamsesII> Is anyone familiar with this problem?
<XATRIX> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-en_US
<XATRIX> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-en
<XATRIX> Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main i386 Packages
<XATRIX> And i actually have no php 5.4 packages to install
<XATRIX> Any idea how can i ?
<RamsesII> Does anyone know if Lubuntu uses Pulseaudio or not? Ever search says "did you mean Ubuntu?"
<OerHeks> XATRIX, ppa's are not supported here, contact the ppa owner
<ice9> if Firefox is running and I want to start a new window but not from file->new window;  I want to do it from the firefox cmd itself. what param should I pass to it?
<OerHeks> XATRIX, bacause that PPA goes up to Raring, no saucy candidates
<RamsesII> -new-window
<RamsesII> ice9: Enter the command "firefox -new-window <url>". It works when Firefox is running.
<OerHeks> RamsesII +1
<RamsesII> But...about my sound problem. Does Lubuntu 13.10 use Pulseaudio?
<ice9> RamsesII: it said FF is already running
<RamsesII> I have firefox open and entered "firefox -new-window xkcd.com
<RamsesII> "
<RamsesII> And it opened a new window with xkcd in it.
<XATRIX> Any idea where can i get php 5.4 ?
<WeThePeople> i messed up with nautilus how do i fix, i typed nautilus instead of gksudo nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> XATRIX: php.net? what ubuntu version are you on?
<donvlto> anyone have idea why my computer freezes, i am checking ram right now, it seems fine
<donvlto> it has ubuntu 12.04
<XATRIX> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu server 13.10
<donvlto> but it freez with no warning
<hitsujiTMO> XATRIX: do you want to downgrade?
<XATRIX> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> erm... why?
<bazhang> donvlto, debian?
<XATRIX> I need exactly 5.4 version of php
<donvlto> no its ubuntu, im planing to install debian
<XATRIX> I don't want to downgrade ubuntu
<XATRIX> I need to downgrade php
<XATRIX> OerHeks: and why do you think it's for rarian ?
<XATRIX> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5-oldstable/ubuntu saucy main
<hitsujiTMO> XATRIX: i doubt that, if any software requires exactly php5.4 then its badly written and should be avoided as you'll never know what security holes it will have
<Lucid_Lynx> awesome comic..
<OerHeks> XATRIX, bacause the page says so. and you can add any ppa, but you will find no packages, did you?
<XATRIX> hitsujiTMO: thanks for warning, but i still need this php version
<RamsesII> I fixed the sound issue.
<RamsesII> XATRIX: Do you need it for testing or for a live server?
<Bjizzle> Hi. I was trying to install nvidia 331 drivers but it said it needed linux-headers. I downloaded linux-image from recovery mode console but I got the wrong link for wget and I tried to install an html page accidentally. When I got the right linux-image downloaded and installed I also downloaded and installed the correct linux-headers after realizing linux-image is not linux-headers. Now my machine won't boot. It flashes the loading spl
<jiacomo> I just logged in (computer was suspended) and it totally freezes, keyboard and mouse didn't react, only some white lines all over the screen, sometimes changing to black lines. What can be the cause of this freeze?
<XATRIX> OerHeks: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5-oldstable/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/ ?
<XATRIX> RamsesII: i need it for testing and running a code for myself
<islandmonkey> OerHeks: Great thanks - and even better - it was for the application I wanted!
<XATRIX> Actually my custom module compiled for API 5.4
<RamsesII> I would recommend the easy method of installing the version of xampp which includes the PHP version you want.
<RamsesII> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/
<jenia_> hello
<jenia_> what does /etc/hostname refere to??
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: just choose the older kernel from the grub boot menu and once you get in remove the linux-image package you installed
<jenia_> mine is "ubuntu"
<jenia_> why cant i type /debian/index.html
<RamsesII> It is the name your computer will have on the network.
<bazhang> !xampp | RamsesII
<ubottu> RamsesII: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<jenia_> or http://debian/index.html in the browser and receive the correct page??
<Bjizzle> Hitsujitmo: I already tried booting into another kernel. I got similar results.
<RamsesII> ubottu: I do not need support for XAMPP.
<ubottu> RamsesII: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: have you tried booting with the text kernel param?
<RamsesII> ubottu: I wouldn't dream of thinking you were intelligent...
<ubottu> RamsesII: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> RamsesII, /msg ubottu
<Bjizzle> Hitsujitmo: I don't think so. What would I google for how to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Bjizzle
<ubottu> Bjizzle: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: that will get you to a text mode that you can use to see if the issue is woth xorg, e.g. the 331 driver you installed
<slayer> hello all
<ni1s> 'ello
<slayer> I'm trying to get Steam working on 64-bit Linux, but it's failing when it segfaults in the 32-bit fglrx_dri.so module
<slayer> how do i update the 32-bit fglrx? I see the timestamps on the 64-bit files are from a few minutes ago, but the 32-bit SO file is from jan 8, 2012
<Bjizzle> Hitsujitmo: Thank you. Is it supposed to drop to tty login?
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: yup. does not start X
<RamsesII> Bye everyone. Merry Christmas.
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: what gpu do you have?
<Bjizzle> Hitsujitmo: now should I purge linux-headers that I installed?
<slayer> Radeon HD 6770
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: what exactly did you install? i would first look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what was the cause of the non boot. may have been the nvidia 331 driver
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, Radeon HD 6770
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, though when I start Steam, it segfaults on this file: /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<aFeijo> hi folks, I own an NAS drive (its a shared box which run linux inside), I want to permanentely map it in my ubuntu 13.10, I added a line in my fstab, but its not working: "mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format"
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, it is: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Bjizzle> Hitsujitmo: I think it was X, fatal server error: addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: is that happening for a specific game or steam itself
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, Steam itself, it won't start
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: uninstall the nvidia driver so then
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, the exact error is: 0xf6ace15f in __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 () from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<nochas> aFeijo: try specifying the remote share in host:dir format?
<aFeijo> nochas, all examples I found was in a simple //192.x.x.x/share /mnt/folder/
<linuxuz3r> is there a way to upgrade 12.04 to 13.10
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, I've googled that error, but didn't find much that helped, which led me to believe that it might because the 32-bit SO file is a good 2 yrs older than the 64-bit file...
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, but I could be barking up the wrong tree..
<nochas> try 192.x.y.z:/share /foo/
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: have a look here. seems to be issues with aiglx or the compositor: http://keycorner.org/pub/text/doc/ATI_Radeon_&_Kernel_2.6.htm
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, haha yes I've disabled those two, I saw that earlier too
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, my best bet is to try updating the 32-bit fglrx_dri.so file, but how can I do that? apt-get won't allow both the i386 and the 64-bit version at the same time
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, maybe purge the 64-bit fglrx-updates and install the 32-bit fglrx-updates:i386?
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: i don't think that's your issue. It seems more like something is forcing aiglx
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, oh? hmm how do I detect that?
<Bashing-om> linuxuz3r, The online upgrade path from 12,04 is one gets upgraded to 12.10, do it again to version 13.04, do it once more to get to version 13.10. Else, the faster way is to do a clean install from, say, a 13.10 liveDVD. - hth- .
<michagogo|cloud> Or wait until April
<michagogo|cloud> You'll be able to upgrade directly from 12.04 to 14.04, I think
<Meerkat> yes, that is possible.
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... maybe some info in there that could help
<Bashing-om> linuxuz3r, Yes on direct LTS to LTS .. in April when 14.04 is released.
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, here it is http://pastebin.com/FCk8kT31
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, I have the minidump from the Steam executable too
<Meerkat> as a 13.04 user I feel stressed
<Meerkat> 12.10 gets longer support :(
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: yes can you pastebin that too
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, the minidump analysis?
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: yup
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, sure, here it is http://pastebin.com/X59L3LrE
<Meerkat> what happens to quantal users when raring no longer gets support? Can they upgrade to 13.10 or 14.04 LTS directly?
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, I used gdb to launch Steam as well, but it didn't teach me anything new
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: can you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, yes, just ran it again, got the usual: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed... etc
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: are you running steam through wine?
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, nope
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: can you run steam from the terminal and pastebin the output of that
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, here it is http://pastebin.com/kduTSZkG
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: the fact that its reinstalling the bootstrap suggests it might be an issue with steam itself. can you try deleting the contents of ~/.local/share/Steam
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, sure, let me try
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, done, let me try restarting Steam now or is there something else I should configure first?
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: just run steam away
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, damn, same error
<Guest40595> Can you help me for config new tld with bind9 ?
<Guest40595> I have add new zone in /etc/bind/named.conf and i a have create file config
<Guest40595> but the command dig return null :/
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, i guess i should give up on this, maybe it  just doesn't work in Ubuntu 13.10
<slayer> maybe in a few months it will
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: i wouldn't give up, its an odd issue. it should work on your system
<ben_> hi
<ben_> hiiii
<Guest40595> one dns admin on channel ? :)
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, yeah, i don't like quitting either but I've run out of ideas at this point
<paulus68_1> perhaps a stupid question I have a seperate home drive and now I want to install a new SSD on my system replacing the current startup disk do I need to specify again that home is on a seperate drive or is this reconized automaticly
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, I still don't understand why the 32-bit fglrx_dri.so which is being loaded is from jan 8, 2012 and not the most recent updated one i installed today
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, it seems to me that outdated code in that 32-bit SO might be worth investigating, but I don't know how to update it
<ben_> hi
<Guest40595> ben_: no
<ben_> whi?
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: that's not part of the driver itself i suspect. considering that its a 32bit lib, and you've a 64bit system
<levo> i've got wine 1.4 which i've heard is kind of dead by now. i want to upgrade to the latest, so i did sudo apt-get update ,  and then sudo apt-get upgrade, but in uprading package lists it doesn't tell anything about wine getting upgraded , what should i do?
<levo> http://pastebin.com/2xXmtbgC
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, but it's being loaded, it's in the stacktrace, since Steam is only 32-bit on Linux
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, Steam is not a 64-bit app so it can only load 32-bit libs
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: yes i know, i'm saying that the fglrx_dri is prob at its latest
<bazhang> levo, you could check in #winehq
<levo> bazhang: what does it have to do with wine?
<bazhang> levo, their repos have the very latest
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, this is what I get for: ls -al /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 34623716 Jan  8  2012 /usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so
<Guest40595> Can you help me for config new tld with bind9 ?
<slayer> it's 2 yrs old
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, while the 64-bit one is from today
<enen92> hi all. Does anyone know of a indicator panel applet to control services running on the system (e.g. nginx,mysql,etc)?
<paulus68_1> if I replace my current startup disk with an ssd and install the new version of Ubuntu on it does it reconize that I have a seperate home partition?
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, and the 2 yr old 32-bit SO is what's segfaulting
<Guest40595> enen92: service --status-all ?
<enen92> lol yes
<enen92> but looking for an easy way to start/stop a service from the panel
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<Bashing-om> levo, what results from terminal command "apt-cache policy wine" ?? should say what version is installed and waht is available,.. not a big proponent of adding PPAs to the system, but the latest versions are in the PPAs.
<Guest40595> enen92: the console is your best friend :)
<Guest40595> you use gnome ? kde ?
<enen92> gnome-classic
<Guest40595> with openbox, you can create one pipe menu, and this is top :)
<Guest40595> Can you help me for config new tld with bind9 ? :'( please...
<levo> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/BsR1fSQR
<x0auser> Why i ise 1go of ram with mate DE, i'm under precise ! just wanna to understand
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, thank you for helping me though, i really appreciate it :)
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, when I install fglrx-updates, I see this: Building for architecture x86_64
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, is there a way to make it build for arch x86 as well?
<hitsujiTMO> slayer no since you have a 64bit kernel
<paulus68_1> if I replace my current startup disk with an ssd and install the new version of Ubuntu on it does it reconize that I have a seperate home partition?
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, ah i see
<Bashing-om> levo. that says you are running the latest version of wine that is available from the repository. If you are into testing the latest versions of wine are available with installing the PPA and upgrading via that means.
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: you can't use a 32bit driver with a 64bit kernel. doesn't stop you from using 32bit apps tho
<levo> Bashing-om: 1.4 is so old AFAIK.
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, right, hmm
<washuu> Hi :-) Mwrry xmas...and a question...
<levo> Bashing-om: i'm wrong it seems it's new
<washuu> Fot Apache questions should I go where?
<Meerkat> washuu, just ask, maybe you'll get lucky
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | washuu
<ubottu> washuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ilyasoo> thanks
<washuu> Tnx meerkat... ok... I have apache running and /cgi-bin/php* is always hit my scripts. I want to insult the script-user automatically instead of the 500 page.
<washuu> Can I move/rename the PHP link?
<Meerkat> hit by scripts?
<washuu> *by scipts. Yes
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<hitsujiTMO> washuu: wht language do you speak?
<Bashing-om> levo, well, yes.. you need to understand that any version in the repository id frozen at the version, To insure that your system stays stable. I am sure there are later versions via PPA !,, but not recommeded by me, I value stability over newness !
<hitsujiTMO> washuu: i'm guessing english isn't your native language
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, ah i'm reading about fglrx-experimental? might be worth a shot?
<hitsujiTMO> slayer: might be if you want to be on the latest driver. but if its the lib thats crashing then it might not be any good.
<washuu> @hitsuji - German and English
<slayer> hitsujiTMO, ok, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> !de | washuu if your english is isn't the best which i'm guessing from " is always hit my scripts" and "I want to insult the script-user"
<ubottu> washuu if your english is isn't the best which i'm guessing from " is always hit my scripts" and "I want to insult the script-user": In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SchrodingersScat> washuu: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html
<levo> Bashing-om, you're right, but i tried to add the ppa, got this error. Bashing-om
<levo> http://pastebin.com/wj7YETNv
<SchrodingersScat> washuu: you might be looking for the "Blocking of Robots" section
<paulus68_1> want to install a new ubuntu on a ssd drive does it reconize my home drive which is on a seperate HD or do I have to specify this seperatly
<washuu> I was just unconcentrated. On the English speaking channels I can find the most helpful people.
<washuu> tnx Schroedinger for the link
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<Bashing-om> levo, PPA errors can be tough to trouble shoot, how about registering on ubuntuforums.net and we can take a stab at it .. lots of individual help available on the forum.
<SchrodingersScat> paulus68_1: in the manual setup you can try pointing it to your /home/ partition manually and tell it to not format the partition.
<washuu> Url rewrite... You are right. I forgot about it. I'll read that doc completely and that should solve my question
<dveim> hello
<SchrodingersScat> washuu: great for filtering malicious sites like facebook.
<levo> Bashing-om: the first thing in ubuntuforums.net is "cute girls from russia"  lol
<dveim> i installed oracle VB from .deb file, added VM, then removed it with VB
<dveim> but now on loading system tries to load VM
<Bashing-om> levo, leeme get my facts straight !- I am a facilitator on that forum ! (sheesshh).
<levo> Bashing-om: seriously check what you typed.
<Bashing-om> levo, that URL should be "ubuntuforums.org" ! .. a lengthy registratioon procedure, but well worth the effort !
<washuu> I meant hacker scripts that attack badly configured PHP .
<dveim> and fails on Starting VirtualBox
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<dveim> how can i totally remove it from my system?
<SchrodingersScat> washuu: the link is useful then if they have a custom user-agent, otherwise maybe there are other options.  For example, if the user-agent is "script.2" you can filter for that and redirect to an error page regardless of what the normal code would be.
<Meerkat> redirect to nsa.gov!
<SchrodingersScat> good call
<dveim> this is result of find / -name *virtual*
<dveim> http://pastebin.com/Em9eT9hh
<dveim> what should i remove to prevent autoloading VB?
<washuu> Schroedinger: The user agent isn't always the same. Usually it doesn't look faked.
<SchrodingersScat> washuu: how are you identifying it then?  have you seen fail2ban ?
<helpmepleazze> hello
<helpmepleazze> i installed oracle VB and created one VM
<helpmepleazze> then removed all
<washuu> I have fail2ban but seemingly I am not good enough to configure it correcty :(
<helpmepleazze> but atfer reboot system fails to init X
<helpmepleazze> so i have only access to console
<helpmepleazze> http://pastebin.com/Em9eT9hh is output of find / *virtual*
<helpmepleazze> what should i remove to stop autoloading VB?
<hitsujiTMO> helpmepleazze: lets start with: cat /etc/issue
<helpmepleazze> Linux Mint 16 Petra
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | helpmepleazze
<ubottu> helpmepleazze: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<helpmepleazze> ...
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<helpmepleazze> it is ubuntu on 955%
<helpmepleazze> *95%
<bazhang> helpmepleazze, its not supported here
<helpmepleazze> retarded
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<hitsujiTMO> helpmepleazze: mint is very different from ubuntu. we're can't support it here
<SchrodingersScat> I read your question, and have no idea how virtualbox is crashing your x.
<helpmepleazze> it is not mint issue...
<bazhang> helpmepleazze, go to their support channel for that
<hitsujiTMO> helpmepleazze: its not an ubuntu issue either
<qin> !mint > helpmepleazze
<ubottu> helpmepleazze, please see my private message
<Penguin_Pete> OK, have I woken up in a different universe, or is it no longer possible to change BIOS settings to boot from CD? Inspiron 3250 laptop, running Windows 8. Normally I'd hold F1
<Meerkat> Penguin_Pete, try F2
<Meerkat> or Fn+F1
<hitsujiTMO> Penguin_Pete: esc, f11, f12, del ... key is different on every system
<SchrodingersScat> Penguin_Pete: oh no, your disk drive! :(
<Bashing-om> Penguin_Pete; Windows8 == UEFI .. and that is a whole new ball game in a means to boot a different operating system, even a bootable CD !
<gvo> lightdm is flakey on mint
<MathersMarshall> Is there a way to change the color of the text at the top of the screen on Ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> MathersMarshall: do you have a "Theme Configuration" in your settings?
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<MathersMarshall> Schrodingerscat: To which Ubuntu version does that apply to?
<SchrodingersScat> MathersMarshall: it was a question, so all of them.
<washuu> It looks like the PHP executable is not needed in the cgi-bin folder at all! I renamed the files.
<MathersMarshall> Schrodingerscat: I'm looking now
<MathersMarshall> Schrodingerscat: No
<hitsujiTMO> MathersMarshall: if you want to change any of the colors afaik you'd have to edit the theme itself
<hussain> hi FloodBot1
<yto> i cant shutdown my laptop and test sudo shutdown -h and -P but my problem not solved. when shutdown laptop it freeze in page ubuntu logo. anyone can help me?
<washuu> It looks like I didn't deinstall some extremely insecure remote administration tool. Now I can write a script
<washuu> What do you see in the system logs after you tried to shutdown, yto?
<herp> normal user cant connect to any wifi network without admin password (ubuntu 12.04). Workaround?
<yto> washuu, where is log file?
<gvo> yto use C-A-F1 to get to a terminal and do the shutdown -h from there.  Maybe an error message will scroll by to give you a hint.
<b13m_> need some help
<gvo> yto also look at log files, and boot into recovery  mode and look at the X logs
<qin> herp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141553/how-to-enable-wireless-network-for-standard-users
<Meerkat> herp, go to user and groups settings, click on the user your wanna change permissions for and click the "advanced settings" button. Somewhere around there will be a checkbox for "connecting to wireless networks"
<Meerkat> herp, that link looks like a quicker and easier method. Go with that! :)
<gvo> b13m_: Don't ask for help, just ask a question.
<yto> gvo, i do your instruction but output is: The system is going to halt now ....    but laptop freeze and cant shutdown
<qin> yto: to try to eliminate x problem: sudo service lightdm stop; and from console: sudo shoutdown -h now
<gvo> yto ^^^
<gvo> yto also remove quiet and splash from boot kernel temporarily
<Jacob__> hi, i need help w/ repairing my windows partition
<Jacob__> i tried using boot repair
<Jacob__> but it only made it worse
<qin> yto: maybe checking with htop that all X rubbish is off is good idea, then /var/log/ and sys.lop
<Jacob__> i also keep getting bsod
<Jacob__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6635888/
<Jacob__> can anybody please help?
<gvo> jacob__: Not sure the Ubuntu channel is the right place for that kind of help.
<Jacob__> which channel then?
<gvo> Dunno
<yto> qin, i do your instruction but laptop doesnt shutdown
<Jacob__> is there a channel for fixing windows?
<gvo> yto did you boot single user and look at the Xorg log?
<yto> gvo, no where is my Xorg log?
<uBUXUBu> merry christmas ubuntites!
<uBUXUBu> ho ho ho
<gvo> yto in /var/log
<mbroeker> and now i have a keyboard, uBUXUBu lol
<uBUXUBu> santa got u a keyboard?
<yto> gvo, i dont understand the text in this file. can you help me?
<hitsujiTMO> yto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gvo> First it gets rebuilt every time you boot, so looking at it now won't do anything for you.  You must reboot single user, go to the end of the file and look for error messages.
<gvo> hitsujiTMO: That won't tell him why it didn't shutdown the last time.
<washuu_de> hitsuji knows how. I'd only say "pastebin, please"
<yto> gvo , hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636102/
<gvo> Doesn't tell us a thing.
<gvo> yto shutdown, boot single user, copy the Xorg.log.0 (or whatever) file somewhere to save it and boot normally.  Then pastebin that file.
<yto> gvo, ok
<Ninja-Duck> bonjour, j'aurais besoin d'aide par rapport à un driver wifi
<gvo> Not that I expect to see anything since he did try to shutdown lightdm and reboot which didn't work nor did it hang in shutting down the dm but it's worth a shot.
<qin> !fr | Ninja-Duck
<ubottu> Ninja-Duck: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hitsujiTMO> yto: gvo: my apologies. Presumed it was a booting issue
<gvo> Shutdown hang
<Florch> Hola
<Florch> asdfg
<mamed> no drm device found . while trying to run weston on ubuntu 13.04
<shortstraw8> Is there a way to "upgrade" and only keep certain personal files. I have some stuff that will roll over like -wine- that I don't want anymore but I have tons of videos and other file and pics that I don't want to lose or burn to disk. I am not seeing this option anywhere as I try to upgrade, I have seen pinning and using makedev, but these do not relate to me. Any help would be great.
<hay> hi! I have a HP DL360G6 server that I have just installed 13.10 to and it has just one interface, em1... when I connect a cable from second LAN interface, the light for the NIC is on and the port on the access switch is up, however there is no message about the port state in syslog... I also get message that interface is not found when trying ifconfig em2, em3 etc... any ideas would be very
<hay> welcome :)
<qin> shortstraw8: is your home on separate partition?
<herp> qin, Meerkat: thanks, but unfortunately only checking "Connect to wireless and ethernet networks" does not suffice. Normal user is still unable to connect to new wireless network. "System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users". But I dont even want to set it for all users. Only the current user.
<shortstraw8> qin, Nope unless it does it automatically on install, but i have never done that.
<Meerkat> herp, I think that user has to logout and log back in for permissions to update. Forgot to mention that.
<herp> Meerkat: tried restar already
<herp> restart
<qin> shortstraw8: it does not...
<FluxD> Hi, is it possible to run 32bit .so file on 64bit ?
<shortstraw8> qin,  so just make a partition and put my homefiles in it then update the system right? Just want to make sure.
<ClientAlive> There are two things I'd like to know about: (1) In system settings > online accounts, is there any way to add more things to the list off stuff in the right hand pane (eg: bitbucket)? And (2) Is there a way to make windows lanuch aligned with the center of the screen instead of the upper left corner (ie: all/every window, always)?
<qin> shortstraw8: if you have space for new partition, sure. If you intend to resize something you wouldwant to make back up first
<yto> gvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636154/
<shortstraw8> qin, ok thank you.
<qin> shortstraw8: while installing just make sure to choose manual partitioning and avoid formatting storage partition
<hay> where to look for a solution when one NIC is missing in the system although port is UP - is should be em2 I suppose but the system has only em1?
<gvo> yto it was worth a shot, but there's nothing significant in that log.
<yto> gvo, when sudo shoutdown -h now the output is : acpid:exiting      speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<gvo> yto what's failing could very well be happening after the local files have been unmouted.  In that case there would be no info.
<chrubuntu>  trying to get chrubuntu working on my acer c7. it downloads all the packages apparently but still boots to chromeos
<gvo> yto those are pretty normal messages.
<qin> hay: what is em1 and em2
<chrubuntu> is there some place i can get support, free or paid?
<hay> qin, I have 2 LAN network interfaces on a server.. one is found and this is em1, however the second one is not anywhere... although when I connect a LAN cable to it the light on it is on and port is up on the access switch...
<qin> chrubuntu: /j #chrubuntu there is someone there
<hay> qin, and there is no "em2" anywhere in the dmesg, only "em1".. both interfaces are enabled in bios
<qin> chrubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136230
<gvo> hay do you find both in lspci?
<gvo> hay what version of Ubuntu shows em? as an ethernet interface?
<hay> gvo, it's 13.10 installed on that machine
<gvo> OK.
<gvo> hay does lspci show two network cards?
<hay> well... not after the reboot both are there... I just disabled and enabled both in BIOS again to be sure
<hay> thanks for your time and sorry for bothering :)
<hay> gvo, now it does, just checked
<hay> didn't check before that reboot when only one was avail
<gvo> But they don't show up in ifconfig -a?
<gvo> So problem solved?
<hay> gvo, yup. Solved. thx!
<Lunar_Lander> evening and merry christmas! I got a new computer with 16 GB RAM instead of 2 GB and I wanted to ask if Ubuntu 12.04 can use it (I have the x86 version)? I read that PAE is the important thing but I found differing statements, saying it is default in 12.04 or in 12.10
<Lunar_Lander> system monitor shows me 15.3 GB RAM usable
<MathersMarshall> I'm guessing it is using the RAM that it sees
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<qin> Lunar_Lander: leave 90's, get 64 bit.
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<MathersMarshall> ^^What qin said :P
<Lunar_Lander> so backup everything on HDD2, wipe HDD1 and get x64? :)
<MathersMarshall> x64 ftw
<MathersMarshall> I'm on a 32 bit though. Intel Atom -_-
<MathersMarshall> It's my only Ubuntu computer though. My main laptop runs Windows Vista
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<chrubunt_> can anyone help me w chrubuntu on a c7 chromebook?
<qin> MathersMarshall: Is Vista still suported?
<Lunar_Lander> yea I got myself 11.10 x86 back them, I just got it because I knew my PC would run it, didn't check what you'd need for x64 back in the days
<Lunar_Lander> wonder if a Core2Duo was x64 ready
<MathersMarshall> qin: I'm not even sure, I know WinXP is until next year.
<Lunar_Lander> qin, yes, Win XP support runs out now
<Lunar_Lander> but Vista for sure, "just" came out in 2006
<MathersMarshall> With Ubuntu, I don't have to worry about product lifecycles/purchasing a new copy of windows or upgrading my hardware.
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<MathersMarshall> Suck on that, OEM's.
<MathersMarshall> ^_^
<OerHeks> lscpu should tell you that.
<MathersMarshall> Hell, my grandmother is even running Linux on an old P1 Using puppy linux :3
<chrubunt_> can anyone recommend reasonable pay support for linux?
<Lunar_Lander> I just had that discussion with a friend, that I today installed Vista on my old PC to give it back to my dad who loaned it to me
<Lunar_Lander> and she said "I don't know the difference between Vista and 7" and I "Ah yea, you told me you are a linuxer as well" :)
<qin> chrubunt_: have you checked link i have posted?
<chrubunt_> qin: missed it - scrolling up
<Lunar_Lander> but she uses Suse
<Lunar_Lander> xD
<qin> chrubunt_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136230
<qin> chrubunt_: there is also channel #chrubuntu
<Lunar_Lander> qin, and MathersMarshall a question just crossed my mind, do I have to wipe my HDD1 (would take time as it is 2 TB big) or can I just, after backup, put in a 12.04 x64 disc and "overwrite" the x86 system?
<MathersMarshall> Wait did you say 2TB? o_o
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<MathersMarshall> I envy you sir.
<MathersMarshall> or madaam.
<Lunar_Lander> sir xD
<MathersMarshall> Well, I envy you.
<MathersMarshall> ._.
<Lunar_Lander> yeah I got an external HDD and ripped it open and got a Toshiba 2TB drive
<Lunar_Lander> :P
<MathersMarshall> Ah, you just ripped the HDD from the enclosure then?
<qin> Lunar_Lander: shredding 2Tb would be highlight of ocd, you can simply repartiion and have a home and data on separate partitions with future upgrades/reinstalson the horizon
<Lunar_Lander> ok
<Lunar_Lander> yeah would figure that, I think shredding would take a whole day
<Lunar_Lander> MathersMarshall, yeah
<MathersMarshall> Nice :P I'm thinking of getting me an external HDD
<Lunar_Lander> I opened the case, pulled the drive from that SATA-USB board and then put it into the PC
<Lunar_Lander> MathersMarshall, yea, Saturn (electronics shop) currently stocks the 2 TB ones again, for again 80 euro, but also has 3 and 4 TB for I think 110 and 140 euros
<christopher> hi everybody :)
<Lunar_Lander> I looked at a WD MyBook 3 TB (or so) but didn't buy it as I read reports of ubuntu not recognizing the drive
<mamed> hello guys. where to find fbdev-backend.so
<kostkon> !find fbdev-backend.so
<ubottu> Package/file fbdev-backend.so does not exist in saucy
<mamed> kostkon, i did say i could not find the file on my system
<kostkon> mamed, why are you looking for that file
<mamed> kostkon, i have ubuntu on virtualbox and want to try wayland weston
<mamed> so drm s not supported and some guys in wayland room said that i can use fbdev-backend.so lib
<mamed> but this does not in /usr/libi386.../weston/ dir
<kostkon> mamed, yeah only the version in 14.04 contains that file it seems http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/weston/filelist
<kostkon> mamed, olders versions don't
<mamed> hmm
<mamed> ok thanks
<Guest84150> kostkon: are you swedish?
<kostkon> Guest84150, nope
<mamed> why did u asl guest?
<mamed> ask*
<Guest84150> haha okay. no but "kostkon" means "foodcow" in swedish ^^
<kostkon> Guest84150, really? wow
<Guest84150> yes haha :)
<mamed> afaik food is mat in sweidsh
<mamed> mat = food , meal dinner
<Guest84150> yes, kost is a synonym :)
<MathersMarshall> Lol Kostkon XD
<Guest84150> haha
<kostkon> :(
<Guest84150> why did you take that name? ^^
<mamed> kost is verb means cpst in english
<mamed> hur kostar det:P
<MathersMarshall> Vista ends support on April 11, 2017
<MathersMarshall> Just looked it up :p
<Guest84150> mamed: hah, yes that too... but I'm swedish so I think I know it..
<mamed> yeah i know . and i am a swedish learner
<mamed> well i was**
<mamed> nice and easy lang also old i think
<Guest84150> mamed: ah fun! whats your language?
<mamed> native turkish
<c_korn> hello, why does libsdl-ttf2.0-dev not provide libSDL2_ttf-2.0.so.0 ?
<ikonia> c_korn: the dev packages are headers
<c_korn> ikonia: oh yeah, sorry. actually I meant libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (the dev package just depends on it)
<ikonia> c_korn because libsdl is not libsdl2
<c_korn> ikonia: but why isn't there a libsdl2-ttf2.0-0 ? (like libsdl2-image-dev or libsdl2-mixer-dev)
<Jazayri> Hi, i have sound output in vlc but not in clementine !
<ikonia> c_korn: no idea, I'd have to look into what each package provides and why/how
<c_korn> ikonia: just found bug 1214922 . I don't think it will be backported to saucy :/
<ubottu> bug 1214922 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "ITP: libsdl2-ttf -- TrueType Font library for SDL2" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214922
<yangwi>  cc1plus: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set      when trying to compile seeborg-0.51 using     make      and -march=pentium , how can I solve this problem?
<plewh> exit
<yangwi>  cc1plus: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set      when trying to compile seeborg-0.51 using     make      and -march=pentium , how can I solve this problem?
<yangwi>  cc1plus: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set      when trying to compile seeborg-0.51 using     make      and -march=pentium , how can I solve this problem?
<Susning> Suggestion for application to open, edit and save PDF-documents? Not just a reader....?
<yangwi>  cc1plus: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set      when trying to compile seeborg-0.51 using     make      and -march=pentium , how can I solve this problem?
<gvo> Susning: pdfedit
<Susning> gvo, thanks
<SaberX01> !pdf | Susning,
<ubottu> Susning,: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<BigWig__> hey, some sort of problem with ALSA(?) I think, can anyone make sense of this: http://pastebin.com/dPhm9CL4
<SaberX01> Susning, Here's a pretty comprehensive list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software#Unix_and_Linux
<pabs3> does rsync on Ubuntu lucid support any of the --delete* options? I'm trying to use them and getting an unknown option error.
<SaberX01> yangwi, Try using -march=i686 flag during configure
<pabs3> hrm, the rsync manual page says it does and the binary --help output does too.
<kostkon> BigWig__, when trying to run alsamixer?
<BigWig__> Yeah
<BigWig__> It happens with anything audio
<hitsujiTMO> BigWig__: have you tried deleting ~/.asoundrc ?
<kostkon> BigWig__, it suggests "/home/paul/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it"
<kostkon> BigWig__, move the file to another place, then reload alsa maybe or reboot
<BigWig__> Woo!
<BigWig__> It's working!
<BigWig__> Thank you!
<kostkon> nice
<andrebfc> ciao
<demon^eye> how do i change program defualt opening files?
<helo_n> hello all. I've just installed Bumblebee on my new Dell XPS 15 (2013), and tried to install Bumblebee.. it looks like everything installed okay, but when I try to use optirun, it says: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<demon^eye> i mean i want to change file association opening
<helo_n> I followed the directions on the Bumblebee Ubuntu wiki page, and I updated to nvidia-updates-319.. but still no luck.
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: whats not working? did you relog so that your account is loaded with the bumblebee group?
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: I haven't tried that yet. So i just need to relog?
<helo_n> brb, let me try that
<Raimondi> Hi there. 'sudo /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon stop' just restarts the transmission, any pointers as to where to look to fix that? I just a somewhat ignorant newbie
<Raimondi> I'm*
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: I relogged, but same thing
<donvlto> how can i find were a file for example cccam.cfg were is located?
<somsip> donvlto: locate cccam.cfg
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: what command are you executing and whats the result?
<donvlto> somsip
<donvlto> it gives me nothing
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/QLzEJ7fW
<hitsujiTMO> donvlto: sudo find / -name cccam.cfg
<helo_n> I'm running optirun -vv firefox
<somsip> donvlto: sudo find / -name cccam.cfg will do it but will be more intensive
<maujhsn> Hello folks! I'm running ubuntu-12.04 on a liveUSB. I ran dmesg and am concerned about this message readout:
<maujhsn> (loop1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<maujhsn> [   16.602503] EXT3-fs (loop1): using internal journal...How do i correct the problem?
<RiotingPacifist> in my polkit policies it is set to allow_active, however this does not seem to be working, ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: can you pastebin the output of: lspci              and: cat /etc/bumblebee/*
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: bumblebee may be configured for the wrong bus
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/Li4CjV8a
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: also can you paste the output of: groups
<helo_n> http://pastebin.com/SPU7y9vz
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/SPU7y9vz
<helo_n> helo adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare bumblebee
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, bus is correct. I notice the http://pastebin.com/QLzEJ7fW has references for nvidia-304 but you have bumblebee configured for nvidia-319-updates. can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<adas> hi! can anyone give me advice on how to get rtorrent to start on boot on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: you dont. you use transmission instead
<adas> hitsujiTMO: why is transmission better
<adas> hitsujiTMO: can u run it in terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: yes. yes. and even better... it has a web interface
<adas> :o
<adas> but I have no x window on my ubuntu server
<hitsujiTMO> adas: install transmission-daemon for the web interface
<adas> hitsujiTMO: I will definetly try it, but now I already configured my rtorrent, do you know a way to start it on boot?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: takes a small bit to configure. gotta watch out that the daemon needs to be stopped when editing the settings file manually.
<adas> :o
<hitsujiTMO> adas: i don't. i gave up on trying to configure rtorrent when i discovered transmission
<adas> hitsujiTMO: aight ill get transmission now, brb
<adas> hitsujiTMO: is there a special version that runs in terminal?
<adas> like -nox or something
<hitsujiTMO> adas: transmission-cli i think is cli only. transmission-daemon is cli + web interface
<hitsujiTMO> abas: both of those packages do not require x
<adas> transmission-daemon it is then
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/dVBcrMbj
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 && sudo apt-get install --reinstall bumblebee-nvidia
<adas> hitsujiTMO: what file do I configure
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: done. do I relog now?
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: reboot.
<helo_n> k
<helo_n> brb
<hitsujiTMO> adas: /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json         just ensure that the daemon is stopped otherwise it will overwrite what you change. sudo service transmission-daemon stop
<adas> thanks mate
<maujhsn> Hello folks! I'm running ubuntu-12.04 on a liveUSB. I ran dmesg and am concerned about this message readout: http://pastebin.com/NhZCK5be...How do i correct the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: info on the options are here https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/EditConfigFiles
<adas> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<kostkon> maujhsn, "paste has been removed" better paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: if by the message you mean "This paste has been removed!" then you pix it by reuploading the paste
<hitsujiTMO> s/pix/fix
<jhutchins> maujhsn: It looks like it took care of the problem, but you might want to do sudo shutdown -Fr now to reboot and check the filesystem.
<maujhsn> kostkon, hitsujiTMO, Thanks!
<maujhsn> Hello folks! I'm running ubuntu-12.04 on a liveUSB. I ran dmesg and am concerned about this message readout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636713/...How do i correct the problem?
<lubuntu> hi
<jhutchins> kostkon: By clerverly trimming the part that's not URL it's easy to reach.
<jhutchins> maujhsn: It's better to use paste.ubuntu.com, and try to leave a space after the URL so it's easier to copy and paste.
<jhutchins> maujhsn: It looks like it took care of the problem, but you might want to do sudo shutdown -Fr now to reboot and check the filesystem.
<kostkon> jhutchins, ooopsie
<Guest24488> i want to make ubuntu livecd work from a fat32 usb harddisk with a casper-rw file persistence. is this possible? I have copied the casper directory (from lubuntu iso) to  the fat32 device and managed to boot is
<maujhsn> jhutchins, I give that a shot! But, what is the "-FR" switch?
<jhutchins> maujhsn: You might want to install and enable smartmontools.  If you continue to see errors it's time for a new disk.
<jazzkutya> i want to make ubuntu livecd work from a fat32 usb harddisk with a casper-rw file persistence on same device. is this possible? I have copied the casper directory (from lubuntu iso) to  the fat32 device and managed to boot it. this is a netbook, no cd/dvd drive.
<jhutchins> maujhsn: F forces fsck, r means reboot as opposed to h for halt.
<jhutchins> maujhsn: The manpage for shutdown is informative and fairly interesting.
<jhutchins> jazzkutya: Why does it have to be fat32?
<jazzkutya> jhutchins, because i don't want to reformat this usb-harddisk
<Beldar> jazzkutya, Many usb loaders have a persistent option up to 4 gigs, however you can make a larger casper-rw partition.
<maujhsn> jhutchins I will  give it a shot usually I use, "sudo shutdown -h now"!
<jazzkutya> Beldar, please define or elaborate "usb loader"
<Beldar> jazzkutya, iso to usb with boot
<jazzkutya> Beldar, oh you are talking about usb creators... everyone I've read about up to now erases the drive. that is not good for me.
<Lunar_Lander> short question, If I want to upgrade to x64 from x86 now, shall I go for 12.04 or 13.10? and will 14.04 then replace 12.04 as LTS?
<hitsujiTMO> jazzkutya: unetbootin doesnt
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: That broke everything. After restarting and then logging in, I get a blank black screen
<helo_n> I have the laptop rebooted in the recovery menu now.
<jazzkutya> hitsujiTMO, thx, will investigate unetbootin more
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: delete any /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adas> hitsujiTMO: so i can now apt-get remove rtorrent
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: I don't think I'm good enough with command line to do that.. can you walk me through it?
<helo_n> should I select root shell prompt?
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: ahh you in busybox?
<kostkon> Lunar_Lamp, if you want an lts installation right now go with 12.04, if you can wait 4-5 months for 14.04, the next lts, go with 13.10
<kostkon> damn
<kostkon> Lunar_Lander, ^^
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: No I'm at the main menu of recovery mode
<helo_n> Say no such directory
<helo_n> says no such file or directory*
<hitsujiTMO> !text | helo_n try this
<ubottu> helo_n try this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Lunar_Lander> thanks kostkon
<Lunar_Lander> ah and what is that thing about the Amazon lens in 12.10? is that still in?
<kostkon> Lunar_Lander, 13.10? yes, but you can turn it off easily
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> yeah just found it
<Lunar_Lander> disable "use online search results"
<Lunar_Lander> is that is?
<aFeijo> hi
<Lunar_Lander> *it
<kostkon> Lunar_Lamp, yes for all the online searches. alternatively, you can turn off any scopes you want individually
<Lunar_Lander> ah ok
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: once in text mode you can log in as normal
<Lunar_Lander> yeah I just read in the wikipedia that this amazon thing was added from 12.10 on and was considered an issue among people
<aFeijo> I need to perma-map my network storage device. I installed mount.nfs, added a line in fstab, but it still dont work...
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: do you have an ethernet cable you can used to get the laptop on the net?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks kostkon !
<kostkon> Lunar_Lamp, to access the scopes list, click on Filter results in the dash or something like that
<Lunar_Lander> ah ok, thanks :)
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO: the laptop doesn't have an ethernet port.. I have to use wifi
<helo_n> I don't see the kernel line... what am I missing?
#ubuntu 2013-12-26
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: it should be there. starts with linux ends with quiet splash
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: just add it after quiet splash
<adas> hitsujiTMO: if I apt-get remove rtorrent, will it remove many other programs that I also need?
<helo_n> right now it says quiet splash $vt_handoff
<hitsujiTMO> adas: it shouldn't
<helo_n> after $vt_handoff?
<Lunar_Lander> ah one more thing, wasn't there a Hash page on the ubuntu download page?
<Lunar_Lander> where I could see the hashes for the ISO file
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: before $vt_hanoff
<hitsujiTMO> Lunar_Lander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kostkon> adas, chances are close to zero
<helo_n> and then F10 to boot?
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: yups
<Lunar_Lander> thanks hitsujiTMO
<adas> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636789/ I got scared of the list it showed
<helo_n> back at the command prompt
<kostkon> adas, it's normal. you can do sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of them, if you don't need any of those packages
<helo_n> btw, is there an easy way to tag someone's username in xchat?
<adas> kostkon: ok :p
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: as in when you say their name?
<kostkon> helo_n, what do you mean by tag?
<helo_n> yes, just to make it easier to include your name in my messages
<helo_n> in some apps I can double click the user name..
<kostkon> !tab | helo_n
<ubottu> helo_n: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, nice
<Lunar_Lander> OK one more thing, the download button gave me the i386 file, I got an AMD CPU, is that allright or shall I go here for the AMD version? http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO,  now what do we do? I'm at the command prompt.
<Lunar_Lander> wait
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lunar_Lander> I got the i386 file but the dropdown menu was set to 64-bit
<Lunar_Lander> that is strange
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, no such file or folder.
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: thats a capital X btw
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, yeah, still no file or folder.
<Lunar_Lander> ah, noscript messed with the dropdown menu, no problems
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again hitsujiTMO
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 if that changes anything..
<hitsujiTMO> helo_n: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log               scroll to the bottom to see the error that prevented X from loading
<jayeshcool> need help with this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6636823/ Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, I'm just not sure what i'm looking for here
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, I don't really see any error
<ni181143> !list
<ubottu> ni181143: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, what should I do. I don't see any error.
<adas> hitsujiTMO: transmission looks great, how do I make it start on boot?
<helo_n> hitsujiTMO, I removed "nvidia" from "driver=nvidia" in bumblebee.conf.. after rebooting, I'm back at the desktop, but optirun still produces "Cannot access secondary GPU"
<andrei> I would need some help on installing apache-dev over an apache server installed via tasksel. Should I just go forwards and issue an sudo apt-get install apache-dev or is there any other procedure?
<slicky> hi
<slicky> is it possible to install gnome3 in ubuntu?
<Yep> I just got an asus X502CA and I am trying to boot the UEFI but I cant none of the buttons  I try work
<slicky> or is there a gnome3 version?
<randomcpp> slicky, gnome-shell 2.8 is on saucy
<randomcpp> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<slicky> randomcpp, what is gnome-shell?
<randomcpp> gnome 3 interface
<slicky> oh
<slicky> randomcpp, does it work well with ubuntu? or is it not integrated as well with it. because ubuntu used to be THE gnome distro
<randomcpp> :/ ubuntu uses a heavily patched gnome
<slicky> heavily patched?
<randomcpp> if you want pure gnome 3 desktop you need to use fedora or archlinux (IMHO)
<randomcpp> slicky, ubuntu integrates patches to make gnome components work better with unity
<slicky> randomcpp, im trying to build a nice desktop for my mom, needs to have certain programs that work perfectly, like skype, flash, teamviewer,
<slicky> i dont know if these things all work fine in fedora
<slicky> i remember rpms being the biggest PITA
<randomcpp> isn't unity ok? Unity has a more straightforward interface
<randomcpp> gnome shell is bit sometimes
<Guest97923> what button do i press to boot the bios
<slicky> meh, unity is alright
<thom_r> Guest87823: What brand of computer do you have?
<slicky> i wish i could put window buttons on the other side
<slicky> that bugs me to no end
<randomcpp> slicky, install unity-tweaks
<thom_r> Guest97932: What brand of computer do you have?
<randomcpp> or something like that
<randomcpp> it will solve all your problems
<Guest97923> An asus
<randomcpp> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<randomcpp> slicky, ^^^^
<thom_r> should be F2 then
<Guest97923> thank you
<slicky> where do you get unity tweak tool?
<thom_r> slicky: software center
<randomcpp> ubuntu software center, command line, synaptic..
<thom_r> or a terminal install
<randomcpp> goodnight :)
<thom_r> Guest97923: Are you doing an install?
<helo_n> Is anyone available that can help with installing Bumblebee? I'm still getting [ERROR] Cannot access the secondary GPU whenever I run Optirun
<Guest97923> thom_r, yeah i am getting rid of win8 and installing Ubuntu but the bios wont show up
<thom_r> ok, on a Win8 machine you can't just shut down the OS. It actually stays in like a hibernate mode. You will need to do a hard power off. Then press F2 as soon as you turn it back on
<afbwvhru> IRC dvertising Services | AnnyNetwoorAAny Channnll Any Meessage || 1,200 IPPs  |AutoRejooinn | Cotact: darkkdddos@apocalstto.ru jabbbbeer (iitccoin Accepttee) || ##frenode couldn't ban uus
<DWSR> Pretty sure you're wrong, but that's ok.
<afbwvhru> IRRC AAdverttising Serices| Any  Network AnyChannnel  Any  Meessage  | 11,00 IPs || AutoRRejjoin | Contact: darkdoos@pocaaysto.ru jabber (Bitcoinn  Accepptee) | #reenodde ccouldn'tt bban us
 * DWSR uses Windows 8 on 4 machines, and has no problems actually shutting down the box.
<BPony> DWSR: is it actually shut off?
<afbwvhru> RC  Avertising Seervvices | ny Network AAny CChannel AAny  Message  1,20 IPP | AutoRoi | Coontat:darkdddoss@appoclysto.ru jabber (Bitcoiin Accepted) | #freenodde culdnn'tban uus
<DWSR> Yes.
<Guest97923> it doesnt have a battery on it thom_r
<DWSR> The things you're referring to, the fast boot nonsense, is able to be disabled.
<ejabxpao> IRCC Advvertisig Seervies |  AAny Ntwork Any CCannnel Annyy  MMesssagee |  1,,200 IIPs  | AutooRejoin | Contact: daarkddos@apocalysstoru jabbber itcoinn AAccceppted) | #ffreenod coulldn't ban uss
<ejabxpao> IIRRC Addverttising Servicess || Any Netwoork Any Channl Ay Meessagge | 11,2200 Is || AutoReejoin | Contact: daakdddos@apocalyysto.ruu  jabber (BBitccoinAccepted) |  #freenode coulddn't ba  s
<BPony> Guest97923: that doesn't matter
<DWSR> In fact, if you've built your own rig, it doesn't work unless you specifically set it up.
<BPony> it stores it in RAM
<ejabxpao> CC Advertising Sevices | Any Ntwork AyChnnel Any Messagge | ,200 IIPs | AAutooRejoin || Cotactt: ddarkdddos@@aapocalyystoo.ru jjabbe ((Bitcoin Acceted) | #freeenode coudn't ban  us
<thom_r> Guest97923: did you get it into the bios?
<ejabxpao> IRC Adertissng SServices   Any NNeworAny CChanel AAy Message | ,200 IPs | AutoRejoiinn | Contact: darkddos@appoalyso.ru jjabber (Bittcon Accepted) | #freenodee  couddn't ban u
<Guest97923> not yet thom_r and okay BPony
<ejabxpao> R dvetising Servicess ||  Any  Ntwork  Any Channnel Any Messgee |  1,20000 IPs | AutoRejooin | Contact:  darkkddos@appooccalsto.ru jaabber (Bittcoin Accepted) |  ##freenode  ccouldn't ba  s
<yeivlvm> IRC dvvrtising SSerrvies | Anyy Nework Any  ChannelAAnny Messag || 1,00 IPs | AuttoReejoin | Contact:  darkddos@apoccaalyst.ru jabber (Bitoin Accpted) | #freenode  couldn't ban us
<yeivlvm> IRC verrtiising Serrvicess | Any NNetork Any CChannel Any Messsage  | 1,20 IPs   utoejooin  | Contact: darkddos@poalysto.ru jabeer ((BitcoinAceptd) | #freeenode ccoulldnn't ba us
<slicky> what version should i get extended support or 13.10
<BPony> slicky: 12.04
<BPony> no tracking shit
<thom_r> slicky: 12.04
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<slicky> does 12.04 have unity-tweaks?
<BPony> no privacy invading tracking advertisements
<BPony> better now?
<thom_r> slicky: you can install it
<slicky> wait a minute? ubuntu now has advertisement tracking?
<BPony> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<BPony> slicky: read the eff post
<BPony> my next distro is fedora
<Guest97923> thom_r, F2 isn't working
<BPony> because of what canonical tried to pull
<DWSR> I switched back to Windows.
<DWSR> Because trololol FOSS.
<thom_r> Guest97923: try esc or F9
<Guest97923> thom_r: ok
<slicky> holy crap are they doing this from now on?
<slicky> is this the future?
<thom_r> slicky: hopefully they get rid of it, nobody is happy about it
<thom_r> slicky: you can turn it off though
<Guest97923> neither one of them are working
<slicky> thats insane
<slicky> why would they have ever thought that was a good idea
<DWSR> slicky: Just remember, if you're not paying for the product, you ARE the product.
<DWSR> slicky: Because money makes the world go round.
<BPony> linux was taken over by greedy for profit companies
<BPony> remember when linux was open source, and people worked on it out of their spare time?
<DWSR> Yes. It's still like that on other distributions.
<BPony> now the majority of commits to the linux kernell are employees
<DWSR> Just that everyone flocks to Ubuntu now, so *shrug*
<slicky> the companies have made linux not suck
<DWSR> That's why I choose to pay for my software.
<DWSR> anyway, peace.
<BPony> agreed
<slicky> i have paid for linux in the past and would do so again
<BPony> ubuntu is going down the drain
<BPony> i remember when I donated to canonical
<slicky> i used to buy SuSE back in the day
<BPony> such as mistake
<slicky> and packaged versions of freebsd
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | BPony, slicky
<ubottu> BPony, slicky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhutchins> Yet here you are, complaining in #ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> The SUPPORT channel.
<slicky> im just trying to set up a easy to maintain desktop for my technology illiterate mother without having to worry abotu viruses and spyware
<Pricey> slicky: https://fixubuntu.com/
<slicky> is canonical insane
<SonikkuAmerica> slicky: While Ubuntu proper uses scopes to send information to third-parties on an opt-out basis, the !flavors don't have that capability.
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> I use Ubuntu GNOME myself; it has most of Unity's functionality without the ad suggestions.
<k1l> hey guys, lets stick to technical ubuntu support in here. for other topics we got #ubuntu-offtopic
<SonikkuAmerica> (Last comment: Well, I semi-take that back, Edubuntu also has the scopes IIRC)
<slicky> SonikkuAmerica, talking about how to disable the ads is technical discussion
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, good idea guys. Actually, #ubuntu-discuss could be another place
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: the scopes data gets anonymized
<thom_r> k1l: how do you know that
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: I thought we agreed to keep the discussion off the support channel, but thanks for the correction. :)
<k1l> slicky: to turn the global search off is a real no-brainer. just take a look at the privace settings in the system settings
<k1l> thom_r: i stick to facts and not rumors. thats it
<thom_r> k1l: I'm looking for a source. I had not heard one way or another what they do.
<BPony> but canonical knows what files you have
<wegzksum> Thhee ure InterestPaying Bitcoin Waallethttp:///bitcoiner.neet http://bitcoinera.nett/ htp://bitcoinerra.net/ 6%  MONTHLY NTEREST | AFE  & TRUSTTED
<wegzksum> Th Secure Interest Payying Bitcoin Wallet hhttpp://bitcoinera.net/ hhttp:/bitconra.net// http://bitcoinera.net/ 6% MONTHLY  INTERESST | SAFFE & TRUSTED
<wegzksum> The Securre  Inteerest aing Bitcoin Wallet htttp://iitcoinera..net/ http://bitconera.net/htttp://itcoinnera.net/ 6% MOONTHLY INNTEREST | AFE  && RUSTED
<qgjying> The Secuure IInterest Payinng itcoin Waallethtttp://bitconera.net// tttp://bitcoinerra..neet/ http:///bitconra.net/ 66% MONTHLY INTTEREST | SAFE & TUSED
<qgjying> The Secuee Intrest Paying BBitcoin Wallet http:://itcoinera.net/ ttp://bbitcoinera.neet/ httpp:/bitcoineraa.net/6% MONTHLY INTERESSTT | SAFE & TRUSTED
<tolwsntq> The Secuuree  Interest Paying Bicoin Wallet http://bitcooinera.neet/ httpp:///bitcoinra.ne/ http://bitcoinera.net//  % MONTLY INTEREST |  SAFFE & TRUSTED
<tolwsntq> Thee Secuure Interest ayyinngg Biitcooin Walleet  httpp://bitcoiinera.net/ htttp://bitcoinera.net/ http://btoinra.net/ 66% MNTHLY INTERESTT | SAFE & TTRUSTED
<k1l> BPony: you should read this: http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/ubuntu-search
<budfhnob> The Secure IInttereestt Paying Biitcon Wallt hhttp::///bitcoinera.nee/http:/bitcoinera.net// hhtttp::///bbitoinea.et/ 66% MONTHLY INTEREEST | SAFE & TRUSTED
<budfhnob> Te Secure Interes Payinng Bitcoin WWallet hhttp:/bitcoinera..net/ htttp//bitcoinera.net/ http://bitcoinera.neet/  66%%  MONTHLY INTEREST | SAFE & TRUSTED
<djwautkv> The ecur Inteeresst Paying  Bitccoin Wallett hhttp://bitcoinerra.nett// http://biitccoinera.net/ htp://bittcoinerranet/ 6% MONTHLY INTEREST  || SFE  TRUSED
<djwautkv> The  Sccure  InterestPaying Bitcoin Wallet http://bitooiner.et/ htt://bitcooineraa.net/http://itcoineranet/  6% MONTHHLY INTEREST |SAFFE  & TRUSTED
<djwautkv> Te Secre Interest Paying Bitcin Wallet htttp://bitcoinera.net/  http:///bitcoiinera.et/ http://bbitccoinera.net/ 6% MONTHLY INTEREST | SAAFE &  TRUSTED
<thom_r> Nobody cares about bitcoin here, go away
<pvl1> is there a graphical editor to set x resource files
<BPony> k1l: what is that screenshot?
<BPony> looks like a cool theme I want it
<LvMises> I need some help!  I'm trying to install Eve Online via Wine in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I'm following: http://www.olympicsoftworks.org/index.php/20-uncategorised/geeky-things/20-eve-online-in-ubuntu-12-04?showall=&start=5  these directions.  I got to the last step and I'
<LvMises> I'm not sure what's happening.
<chaotix> hello...  i am trying to create a menu entry for a game that is a project 64 rom...  i can not get it to properly open, which means i must be wording the command in the ".desktop" file wqrong...  i was under the assumption that it would be:
<chaotix> wine "path to project 64" path to rom
<chaotix> can someone help me please?
<daftykins> try #winehq
<Krenair> I completely broke my system. How do you uninstall the AMD Catalyst drivers? from a root shell recovery prompt, without any package or the original install script...
<LvMises> Thanks
<daftykins> Krenair: it would've probably installed the uninstaller
<chaotix> oops
<chaotix> actually i got it now
<chaotix> it is:  wine "path to project 64" 'path to rom'
<chaotix> i tried every other combination but that one does work
<chaotix> merry christmas, and happy hollidays
<chaotix> holidays
<pvl1> Krenair: did you download them from ati's website
<Krenair> daftykins, hm, an askubuntu answer does mention that, will try in a moment...
<Krenair> pvl1, yes
<SuperHeroINTJ> Hello my friends. I`ve just got a fresh new notebook as christimas gift. It has a very slow Celeron processor. I wonder if installing Ubuntu on it might be a good idea.
<pvl1> Krenair: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<pvl1> Krenair: wait not htat one
<Krenair> admittedly, there was an option to have it make packages and install those. I should have gone with that
<Krenair> pvl1, not that one? okay...
<Zadir> I have a celeron an intel NUC eith a celeron and it is pretty usable
<pvl1> Krenair: you should be able to apt-get purge the packages... however there might also be an uninstall script in the /usr/share/ati dir
<Krenair> pvl1, okay so I ran the script and I can now boot the system and log in...
<Krenair> so now I'm back to how it was before I installed that driver - unity is seemingly missing
<Krenair> my programs begin to start up, but no sidebar, no titles on windows, etc.
<Krenair> random popup from nowhere: "Your display manager log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information such as your hostname. Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?"
<Krenair> uh, well, maybe I would if it showed exactly what I was submitting...
<Krenair> might have come up after I closed a crash report dialog actually...
<SuperHeroINTJ> zadir, can you play Dota 2 on it?
<pvl1> Krenair you probably need to reconfigure xorg. What version of ubuntu r u on
<Krenair> 13.04
<ubuntu-studio> Hello
<wiredmessiah> im having an issue running the web setup of media wiki on ubuntu 13.10... i get "Your session data was lost! Check your php.ini and make sure session.save_path is set to an appropriate directory."
<wiredmessiah> I've tried everything and google is not helping me
<wiredmessiah> anyone have this issue before?
<Krenair> wiredmessiah, google shows a few people have.
<wiredmessiah> yah
<Krenair> wiredmessiah, what version of mediawiki is this?
<wiredmessiah> 1.22.0
<wiredmessiah> i see session files being created in the session path
<ROPA> ropa
<Krenair> wiredmessiah, what PHP version?
<wiredmessiah> 5.5.3
<wiredmessiah> PHP 5.5.3-1ubuntu2.1 to be exact
<Krenair> pvl1, hm, now I installed fglrx but still it seems unity is missing
<Krenair> windows have titles now, but the unity sidebar is missing...
<wiredmessiah> Krenair did you find anything or were you just curious?
<Krenair> wiredmessiah, some old 2006/2007 mailing list references to particular PHP versions not working
<Krenair> your one should be fine, though I swear I've seen that error before
<Krenair> not using memcache are you wiredmessiah?
<wiredmessiah> hmm lemme see
<wiredmessiah> no def not
<pvl1> Krenair: says who
<Krenair> pvl1, pardon?
<wiredmessiah> should i try one of the newer releases of mediawiki?
<Krenair> you have the latest, it should be OK
<wiredmessiah> argh hehe
<pvl1> Krenair: what makes you think unity is missing
<goaw> hello, I just upgraded my system to 12.10 & the upgrade caused a malfunction in the usage of the language tools. Furthermore I'm now not able to login to my primary user login
<goaw> :)
<Krenair> pvl1, a distinct lack of the unity sidebar thing
<pvl1> Krenair: alt F2 should bring up the run widget, and run unity there
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, back up and running, everything is almost back to normal
<ItsMeLenny> just a few more programs to install
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, but one thing, my network is "unmanaged"
<Krenair> pvl1, this is what I mean by unity being missing, btw: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10971457/Screenshot%20from%202013-12-26%2002%3A20%3A05.png
<Krenair> pvl1, alt+f2 does nothing and the 'unity' command... well the result of that is in the screenshot
<h0rrorvacui> I have a upstart script that I messed up the expect stanza and I can't get it to stop and hope to avoid restarting the server. Is there a way?
<pvl1> Krenair: Krenair do you have sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<goaw> be right back, I will try login again
<Krenair> pvl1, yes
<Krenair> pvl1, shall I switch to using that under additional drivers?
<pvl1> Krenair: im not so sure thats where the change occurs. u might need to reconfigure xorg. also confirm that the module is loaded in lsmod
<Krenair> pvl1, check that fglrx is loaded in lsmod? yep it's there
<Krenair> fglrxinfo shows some info as well
<Krenair> how do I reconfigure xorg?
<pvl1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Quark__> you can always try: >sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<pvl1> check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for stuff
<pvl1> actually you can do
<pvl1> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.lorg | grep EE
<goaw> does anybody have the reference to altering the password for an admin account posteri upgrading to 12.10?
<kostkon> !pwreset | goaw
<ubottu> goaw: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<goaw> gracias ubottu!!
<Krenair> pvl1, like this error? (EE) Failed t oload module "fglrxx" (module does not exist, 0)
<neurotus> wtf
<OerHeks> why so many clones funkyHa funkyhat 1-23
<j4n6> How can i remap caps to ctrl but for all keyboard layouts at once? 13.10 so no option for it in the keyboard settings anymore
<ItsMeLenny> where do settings like; export WINEARCH=win32, go?
<bazhang> ItsMeLenny, try #winehq
<wiredmessiah> i still can't get mediawiki running... ive tried everything i can think of :(
<ItsMeLenny> bazhang, yeah i just thought it was a system thing, but i will
<j4n6> ItsMeLenny : export makes a variable for your shell. thats brief, u can google it if u want to know more
<ItsMeLenny> j4n6, ohhhhhhhhhhhh, that makes a hell of a lot more sense
<wiredmessiah> son of a bitch i figured out the mediawiki problem
<bazhang> no cursing here please wiredmessiah
<wiredmessiah> the b word is a curse?
<bazhang> yes
<wiredmessiah> ok sorry ive always gone by the policy of if they can say it on network television its not really a curse :)
<SchrodingersScat> wiredmessiah: this is the internet, they don't let just anyone on this thing.
<hitsujiTMO> unless you're actually talking about dogs it is
<wiredmessiah> anyways if anyone is curious, one of the other server admins had set the session.cookie_domain value to one of the other virtual hosts
<wiredmessiah> if i remove that directive from the php.ini the problem goes away
<luminous> hello! when you install openssh-server, why oh why is fuse a requirement? https://dpaste.de/2D7p
<jayar> i added a standard user account, selected "auto-login" and now i can't access my admin account
<hitsujiTMO> wiredmessiah: will that not break other virtualhosts?
<luc__> hi all
<luc__> is true ubuntu is under NSA rules???
<xmetal> oh good grief
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | luc__ and no canonical are not an americancompany
<ubottu> luc__ and no canonical are not an americancompany: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luc__> microsoft and apple are
<luc__> ok ok ok
<jayar> i created a standard account with auto login, and now can't login as my main admin account...
<Beldar> jayar, If the login is your goal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/180628/how-can-i-logout-from-the-gui-using-cli
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: reboot to recover mode and remove the autologin
<jayar> i removed the other account with deluser
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: that would just log him back in again tho
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, There are a number of commands
<jayar> it just boots to a blank screen, so i go alt+f1, and login to my admin, then i go startx, and the gui loads, but i cant change anything as admin
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: why can't you change anything as admin?
<jayar> awesome question...
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: whats the output og
<jayar> when i goto system settings / users, i can't "unlock" it, and its not my regular screen
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: whats the output of: groups
<wiredmessiah> hitsujiTMO: removing the directive causes the cookie to be created by the domain that created it so the others "should" be fine :)
<jayar> jayar adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<hitsujiTMO> wiredmessiah: unless you want multiple subdomains to share the same sessions
<jayar> i'm not authorized to view any drives either...
<jayar> somehow i'm logged into a dif/standard account?
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: that seems to be ok. from the terminal go: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf        remove the autologin entry from there
<jayar> k
<jayar> ahhhh thats where that is :)
<jayar> brb
<luc__> how can i turn to a ubuntu developer ? ?
<SchrodingersScat> !dev | luc__
<ubottu> luc__: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ItsMeLenny> SchrodingersScat, does that require putting 2 girls with 1 cup in a room?
<SchrodingersScat> ItsMeLenny: be-bop skiddity do
<ItsMeLenny> ohh, that kind of scat
<blognewb> poo
<zhongfu> does anyone have any idea why my Apple earpiece w/ mic's input loop back into output
<jayar> yea that didnt work
<jayar> it just stops at boot and i have to alt+f1 to get to a terminal to do anything
<jayar> then when i startx it loads some standard account
<jayar> askin me for password to unlock my keyring, blah blah blah...
<nearst> hello people :)
<jayar> bah i'm totally screwed :(
<kkkkk> hi all, i am having a problem with mobile broadband, i want to use my mobile to connect to internet in ubuntu, i use a data cable for that,  ubuntu detects it , but when i try to connect it, it connects first, then it disconnects in few seconds , using 2-3 Kb data, and connection name that used to appear in the list, disappears, i have to restart both phone and laptop to  appear it again, i am using ubuntu 12.04 64 bit,(3.8) this issue is not there in ubuntu 12.0
<ali33> Hi everybody
<ali33> I using Xubuntu
<kkkkk> i have bot 32 bit and 64 bit version, 64 bit have lattest kernel but it is not working up to the mark, 32 bit is working quite good though, as i have 64 bit capable hardware, that's why i installed 64 bit version as well,
<nearst> what is 64bit capable hardware ? :)
<kkkkk> what could be the problem, when same mobile is working well in windows and 32 bit, it could be a problem with kernel i think, there is new version available of kernel, but i want to downgrade it to my 32 bit version, is it possible to do that, 12.04.3 is not upto the mark
<zipace> nearst: any modern desktop CPU will likely be 64bit compatible
<zipace> nearst: i think that you actually meant something entirely different, no?
<nearst> zipace, aha. nothing. merry xmas to all :)
<zipace> nearst: you too :-p
<kkkkk> zipace: ^^
<zipace> kkkkk: is it a separate machine? if so, try to connect, then paste the output of 'dmesg | tail -n50' AFTER it disconnected to paste.ubuntu.com, or some other pastebin
<nearst> kkkkk, u should look at dmesg for the problem.
<kkkkk> no, this is same machine, with different version installed
<zipace> kkkkk: well, if it's possible to do that it'd help tremendously, seeing as how network manager usually prints stuff to syslog
<kkkkk> i need to install  some packages to 64 bit like wine, virtualbox, codecs etc
<kkkkk> i want read the log file
<nearst> kkkkk, try look for this solution. http://hustoknow.blogspot.com/2012/12/upgrading-networkmanager-and.html
<kkkkk> i can read the log file and this can be done, i can paste whole output of my login session, i know at what time i loginned there, and upto shutdown, all messages will be there in log file
<kkkkk> should i paster kernel.log file
<gx> i'm trying to figure out how to use upstart to run a php script every 30 seconds that runs an operation on my database. can't find any good examples... anyone around that can point me in the right direction?
<zipace> kkkkk: dmesg will do
<zipace> gx: are you sure you don't want cronjobs instead?
<zipace> gx: and there are plenty examples for cronjobs lying on the internet
<gx> zipace, yes. i need it to run actually quicker than 30 seconds, and i only want one thread running at a time
<gx> just using 30s as an example
<kkkkk> zipace, but now i am connected with 32 bit version and 64 bit version is creating problems to me
<nearst> gx, cronjob doin well for that purpose
<kkkkk> zipace: copied dmesg output from 64 bit is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6637539/
<gx> i could create a script that runs a process every 20 seconds, yes... and then run it on a cron every minute, but that doesnt seem very elegant imho
<zipace> gx: that seems like a silly idea. why do you need it to run "faster" than cronjob (whatever you actually mean by that), and why only one thread? at least the latter is usually handled by the application, not by upstart or cron
<gx> i'm updating some data from an API and i need it to run every 10 seconds or so. every once and awhile, it'll take longer than 10s to grab the data, and i don't want another process to start until the last one is finished
<zipace> kkkkk: let's clarify something here: you're running 64bit ubuntu, but with 32bit drivers, or something like that?
<gx> as i understand it, that's the definition of a daemon
<zipace> gx: write your PHP scripts to handle errors better.... ;-)
<gx> great advice, thanks
<zipace> gx: seriously though, cron will do just fine, you really need to handle errors better if you're stuck with that kind of problem
<kkkkk> zipace: no i have both 32 bit and 64 bit ubuntu installed on same machine, right now i am on 32 bit machine, mobile broadband is working here, while not working in 64 bit version and  this is the only source of internet to me
<Brispere> hello
<kkkkk> so, to connect to community, i have to boot back to 32 bit version while problem is with 64 bit ubuntu 12.04.3
<Brispere> I was just wondering if I install ubuntu and replace windows on my laptop, will the internal trackpad and camera still work?
<nearst> Brispere, sure.
<kkkkk> Brispere: try with live cd, if everything works okay, then you can install
<zipace> kkkkk: is your wlan adapter/receiver external or internal? is it USB, by any chance?
<gx> zipace, i have to run about 10 scripts concurrently, every few seconds... i could either write a bunch of controller scripts that last 59s and trigger the sub-scripts every few seconds and then put it into cron, or i could create a daemon for each and get special stuff like logging, status updates, etc
<zipace> Brispere: try LiveCD first in cases like that
<kkkkk> zipace: i am using data cable to mobile , using phone as a modem
<zipace> !livecd | Brispere
<ubottu> Brispere: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Brispere> alright
<nearst> kkkkk, why not u make a wifi hotspot with your samsung rather connect using usb cable :)
<zipace> kkkkk: whoa jesus, i didn't think people actually did that
<kkkkk> nearst: this phone doesn't have a wifi
<kkkkk> also, ubuntu is very bad when it comes to wireless, my broadcom 4313 wireless doesn't work like charm with ubuntu
<Brispere> Also, would you guys recommend installing the plasma 2 desktop yet or stick with plasma one
<zipace> kkkkk: that's not ubuntu's fault, though
<nearst> kkkkk, so u using ppp ?
<kkkkk> less signal detection, less internet speed, disabled ipv6 n all those things, i could do
<kkkkk> but no luck
<zipace> Brispere: plasma2 is alpha, no? you might want to try it out in a virtual, or separate installation
<Brispere> alright
<nearst> kkkkk, http://www.techytalk.info/manage-gsm-mobile-broadband-connections-without-network-manager-ubuntu-mint-debian/
<zipace> kkkkk: none of those issues are caused by ubuntu
<zipace> kkkkk: speaking from experience here
<kkkkk> nearst: now, i am using same mobile with data cable plugged in USB port and it is working  well on 32 bit, so problem is with 64 bit , neither with mobile, nor with data cable
<zipace> i used to have one of those propietary dongles that were designed for windows, and even though the vendor removed linux support years ago, I still got it to work (yay me, i guess)
<kkkkk> let me see, zipace, but should i upgrade network manager and modem-manager, earlier link given by one of you
<nearst> its a package which u need to upgrade . :)
<zipace> kkkkk: i gave you no links, nearst did, besides, upgrading isn't necessarily going to solve the issue
<nearst> unless ure familiar with AT command
<zipace> kkkkk: it might be a driver problem, or a flaky USB cable, or simply a shitty connection
<kkkkk> zipace: NO, same mobile, same cable, same provider work well in Windows and ubuntu 32 bit, so this argument is invalid
<zipace> kkkkk: then... it might still be a driver problem
<kkkkk> yes, buggy drivers, i have used ubuntu 11.10 64 bit earlier, no problem at all, but new version actually made thing worse
<kkkkk> even LTS did thing like that
<energizer> ive got some questions about Linksys Range Extender -- not sure where to ask. any ideas?
<zipace> kkkkk: well, i'm stumped. you migh still have some luck asking on http://askubuntu.com/
<zipace> !ask | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kkkkk> we can expect things like that in beta versions or versions that are not LTS, also 12.04.3 should rectify those problems, which are occuring with many users, these are necessary things, most of users in India connect to internet using mobile broadband, either dongle or data cable,
<nearst> be right back
<energizer> zipace: Well, it's sorta a catch 22, isn't it. If I'd just asked, someone else would've said "Sir, this isn't a networking channel." haha
<zipace> kkkkk: don't lose your cool, like i said, it could still just be a driver problem
<kkkkk> zipace: let me ask at askubuntu.com
<zipace> energizer: hence why you should just ask ;-) if someone knows they'll let you know
<energizer> Anyway I'm trying to assign a static IP to my computer, but it won't take. (Supposed to have 192.168.1.200, but it's got 192.168.1.107 instead for no obvious reason.)
<kkkkk> zipace: things should work out of the box, most of people like stability over polished effects
<energizer> I have a range extender that im connected to, and i think that might be causing some complications
<kkkkk> things that were already working, should work in newer version, instead of regressions
<kkkkk> backward compatibility :D
<zipace> energizer: quick google yielded this: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu - can't say if it works for you, though
<energizer> thanks for the tip zipace
<zipace> kkkkk: like i said, you might want to try asking on http://askubuntu.com/, but make sure to include as much potentially useful information as possible
<zipace> energizer: no problem, and feel free to ask away if it doesn't work
<Runemoro> Hello, could anyone help me fix a problem I'm having on my ubuntu server?
<zipace> !ask | Runemoro
<ubottu> Runemoro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Firefishe> what will this LVM proposal yield me?
<Runemoro> zipace: Whenever I download a file, the download starts at a slow speed, and then increases constantly up to 100mbps
<Firefishe> www.pastebin.ca/2517809
<energizer> zipace: I'm very new to all this. It was my understanding that the way to set a static ip is by assigning an ip to a mac *on the router interface*. this page seems to suggest that settings in ubuntu are the way to go. I just want to make sure that it's got the same goal in mind
<zipace> zipace: just ask in the channel - i'm just a lowly unpaid user around here ;-)
<energizer> lol zipace
<zipace> energizer: that may depend on how your router is configured, if you use the wrong configuration on your router, the router might become inaccessible, AND you need to tell Linux that it shouldn't use DHCP for network discovery, in other words, static IPs need to work both ways, and of course, need to be set up on both ends
<blaczyckowski> Hi guys, I need some help regarding setting up aircrack on bcm 43xx card. I'm currently running precise, and the error i keep getting is " ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device". ANy help?
<energizer> zipace: oh, that's a key piece i was missing. i thought i could do it only on the router. I've got to do it both on the router *and* on the computer?
<zipace> blaczyckowski: is it your own card, though? >:-)
<zipace> energizer: ayup
<blaczyckowski> Yes. ;)
<blaczyckowski> zipace: I've heard that bcm cards have been causing much shit for aircracking.
<Xen0n> hey
<blaczyckowski> Xen0n: Merry Christmas!
<energizer> Xen0n: hey
<rogue5> Hey
<zipace> blaczyckowski: that i have no idea about, but "no such device" usually implies that the(?) device couldn't be discovered. for example, many programs that operate directly on devices have default values for eth0, the default device for cable. some programs might allow you to override those defaults to select a different device, such as wlan0
<zipace> blaczyckowski: that's my best guess here, for that matter
<blaczyckowski> zipace: So, the problem is not with BCM?
<blaczyckowski> zipace: Is installing BackTrack going to do any good with my card?
<zipace> blaczyckowski: like i said, i have no idea, networking isn't my strongest suit :-(
<gry> Linux kernels usually have the same drivers regardless of distro. Ubuntu packages proprietary drivers in addition to that.
<blaczyckowski> zipace: Cheers, mate. Thanks for your help.
<zipace> blaczyckowski: you're welcome
<blaczyckowski> Guess, i have to check the backtrack wiki now. Time to RTFM!
<shreezbot> Have any of you guys been able to connect to crashplan on your homeserver from another machine?
<shreezbot> I've followed the instructions on the code42 site and the client on my Windows box still says it can't connect to crashplan on my ubuntu box...
<shreezbot> Looking for any tips on troubleshooting the connection failure...
<energizer> if i just used dhcp, should't the the router/extender just assign me the specified ip from the router interface? (zipace)
<blaczyckowski> Good bye guys, merry christmas!
<thom_r> see ya
<rogue5> Later
<m0dest> hey is there a good reason why Ubuntu doesn't automatically delete old kernels?  I am perpetually running out of space on /boot
<SuperLag> m0dest: why have /boot on a separate partition?
<SuperLag> m0dest: That, and a situation might happen where you're VERY glad you have one of those old kernels around
<m0dest> SuperLag: encrypted root
<SuperLag> m0dest: I'm no expert... but write a script to delete all but the latest 2-3 kernels and run update-grub?
<SuperLag> m0dest: put that script in a cron job to run every so often
<m0dest> to answer my own question, it looks like i can just run `apt-get autoremove` periodically
<m0dest> via cron or whatever
<m0dest> i use unattended-upgrades, it's a shame that it doesn't do that by default
<Abhijit> hi. i get duplicate sources list error when i do apt-get update. but when i open the source.lst in text editor i can not find any duplicate entry? help
<Abhijit> 12.04
<cem_> hi all
<cem_> is there anybody playing mud?
<cem_> i never ever played mud but i wanna give a try wit gnome mud
<chad_> hello
<chad_> I was wondering if anyone has advice on getting A+ certifiaction?
<chad_> I have never worked in IT but have learned alot and would like to do free tests and study for it
<Gere> Hello guys I need your help,I am using ubuntu 12.04 "Couln't update ICEauthoriy/home/username /ICEauthority is display when I try to login how can solve this problem?
<codyduncan> Hey friends.  Fresh install, not my first.  I need some help dealing with some tricky unmet dependencies for grive-tools.
<chad_> I was wondering if anyone has advice on getting A+ certifiaction?
<chad_> <chad_> I have never worked in IT but have learned alot and would like to do free tests and study for it
<chad_> its pretty dead in here for help
<chad_> ive been in 10 mins have not seen anyone
<dougbb> chad, maybe that's because a+ certification isn't on-topic? :)
<chad_> yeah i get that
<chad_> its still relevant to computers lol
<codyduncan> Slow or not, irc hasn't failed me yet.
<codyduncan> Though it has been a while since I have been around here.
<chad_> yeah i hear that
<chad_> i logged in for first time in 8 years the other day
<chad_> used to use Mirc back when i had ICQ :S
<chad_> someone helped me edit my fstab here the other day
<chad_> could not figure that out
<chad_> gui apply
<chad_> GUI SHOW
<codyduncan> It just occurred to me, though, this is Christmas.  I suspect people have other stuff going on.
<chad_> yeah thats probably true
 * chad_ hits head DUH!
<kristen> hi
<SuperLag> and... he's gone
<Abhijit> hi. i get duplicate sources list error when i do apt-get update. but when i open the source.lst in text editor i can not find any duplicate entry? help
<Abhijit> also getting this error while installing updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/6637885/
<ramborocks> hello?
<kristen> ramborocks hi
<ramborocks> hi
<ramborocks> just checking to see if this works been going to random channals and servers all empty
<nearzt> hello
<ramborocks> i did something and now it wont show who here on the right side any quick fix?
<dougbb> ramborocks: this isn't a chat channel, you should go to the support channel for your IRC client
<ramborocks> what is this channel for then?
<ramborocks> ive got ubuntu questions too . I cant get my external HD to give correct permissions to allow it to be shared with my plex media server
<dougbb> Abhijit: try this:  sudo apt-get clean
<dougbb> sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old
<dougbb> sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<dougbb> sudo apt-get clean
<dougbb> sudo apt-get update
<FloodBot1> dougbb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramborocks> ok
<Abhijit> dougbb, what does the partial directory do?
<dougbb> It just recreates the path for the list files
<dougbb> IIRC partial is where they get downloaded
<Abhijit> okey.
<SmashStack> anybody know how to attach a picture to an MP3 file's APIC frame using the id3v2 tool?
<SmashStack> I can't figure out what parameters I need to give it for it to attach correctly
<ramborocks> sorry smash
<ramborocks> when would anyone need todo that?
<oaky> SmashStack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353213
<SmashStack> a script converting to MP3 from FLAC. I don't want to bother manually attaching a cover image
<SmashStack> if it's read only why can I use it to remove an image?
<SmashStack> I'll look through the code a bit, I guess. thanks, oaky
<ramborocks> goodluck
<SmashStack> thanks ramborocks
<ramborocks> anyone got good recommendations to nvidia drivers on ubuntu
<ramborocks> im trying to get my games to run a little better
<dougbb> what are you using now?
<SmashStack> ramborocks: you mean free vs. proprietary?
<ramborocks> i have a geforce gtx 560/pcie sse2
<duoi> hi
<ramborocks> had to look it up
<dougbb> ramborocks: what *drivers* are you using now?
<duoi> if i install ubuntu on ARM architecture, would i run into issues when trying to install software?
<ramborocks> is there a quick way to check that?
<ramborocks> like a command?
<dougbb> duoi: the package repos are divided up by architecture, so if you see something available for your arch, you shouldn't have a problem
<dougbb> ramborocks: grep -i nv /var/log/Xorg.0
<dougbb> If you see Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation" you're already using the nvidia driver
<dougbb> If you see references to nouveau, you're using that one
<ramborocks> how can i check doug?
<dougbb> ramborocks: I just pasted the command
<duoi> dougbb, is there a large offering for ARM devices? do i have reason to believe mainstream web browsers, wine, teamviewer etc would work?
<dougbb> duoi: you'd have to browse the repos to answer that question, I have no idea
<dougbb> ... or you could just try installing it and see what happens :)
<dougbb> if you're going to install something anyway, installing ubuntu to try it out isn't that much extra effort
<llutz> duoi: there is #ubuntu-arm , you may get more arm-related info there
<duoi> dougbb, im doing the research before i go out and purchase the device :p
<dougbb> ah, that's a different story
<dougbb> the #ubuntu-arm channel could help you more then
<ramborocks> ok doug
<ramborocks> looks like i got official nvida drivers
<dougbb> ramborocks: then you're done
<ramborocks> are those  the ones you would recommend for using on wine to play games that run slower / choppy
<dougbb> they're the best you're going to get
<dougbb> geforce cards are Ok, but they're not big performers to start with ... but with a windows game in wine you're already a couple layers deep ... cpu and ram are going to be big factors as well
<DAL|Desktop> Is there anything I should do in 12.04.3 before moving my HDD to a new system?
<SaberX01> Nothing is going to perform well using Wine .. it's like cutting your system resources in half going through Wine.
<dougbb> DAL|Desktop: are you going to be using it as a system drive, or is it just data?
<ramborocks> oh man thats not good news: (
<SaberX01> DAL|Desktop, have a full backup of /home is always a good plan.
<DAL|Desktop> dougbb, system drive
<llutz> DAL|Desktop: you might find your old eth0 as eth1 in the new system, if MAC changed. be prepared
<dougbb> DAL|Desktop: that's probably not a good idea .... you're better off to back up your data and reinstall
<llutz> s/old//
<dougbb> there is a lot of configuration that happens at install time depending on the hardware, it's not easy to ferret it all out
<DAL|Desktop> llutz, or I might be lucky and it won't load the NIC drivers again until I reboot
<dougbb> (really you should back up the data anyway, but that's another topic)
<llutz> DAL|Desktop: not a driver issue, it's an udev-rule
<llutz> DAL|Desktop: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dougbb> well you can just delete that file before you move the disk, it will get recreated .... moving a system disk is still not a good idea
<DAL|Desktop> llutz, Hmm? I was just about to throw things last time I booted after a kernel update. I modprobed the driver and then ifconfig refused to see the NIC
<Lucid_Lynx> How do i list the information on a process knowing its id ?
<llutz> Lucid_Lynx: ps -p <pid>
<badboi> Hi there guys. Quick question: when adding users to my server (adduser), they can read all the data in /home directory of other users. Is this normal? Can it be disabled ?
<llutz> badboi: chmod homes 700 to avoid that
<Lucid_Lynx> llutz, thank you, pal..
<badboi> It seemed kinda silly/weird to me that these are default rights
<badboi> thanks for you answer llutz
<llutz> badboi: those are silly defaults
<dougbb> badboi: users have the ability to make directories private if they want to
<badboi> i see..
<dougbb> but "back in the day" sharing resources between users was the norm, and helped to avoid duplication of data when disk space was very expensive/precious
<badboi> default of home is 755 i see
<llutz> dougbb: wven "back in those days" there was no reason to give anyone access to a users home
<dougbb> llutz: we'll have to agree to disagree on that one
<llutz> dougbb: bind-mount exists since ages, symlinks do aswell
<badboi> i did a chmod 700 on the /home dir
<badboi> however, now i get the following if i "cd" as a logged in user
<llutz> badboi: not on /home but on $HOME
<dougbb> badboi: you should also do that on the individual directories in /home
<dougbb> you should not do that on /home itself
<guest47230> hi. i am trying to install a wifi driver. I have no idea how to do this. any help will be much appreciated.
<badboi> oh i have to do this for every user i add seperately ?
<dougbb> badboi: yes ... in theory you should be able to edit the default directory permissions
<badboi> default directory permissions are maybe in the skeleton for new users ?
<dougbb> badboi: /etc/adduser.conf looks promising
<badboi> DIR_MODE=0755
<A_J_> I'm planning on doing a fresh install of Ubuntu and was wondering what folders do I need to back up to make a back of of Deluge so that I don't have to lose my active seeding torrents?
<badboi> dougbb: that did the trick
<badboi> thanks all of you for your responses ^_^
<dougbb> excellent :)
<dougbb> A_J_: do you have the original torrent files?
<Guest59426> Wifi Driver just need network-Manager and Network-Manager-Gnome if you are using Ubuntu
<Quark__> One thing to keep in mind is that directories have to be executable to view the contents, chmod +x, but making all files executable is a security risk (some would say mild, other would say severe)  So you should set them differently:
<badboi> Quark__: directed to me ?
<Quark__> > find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} ; find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {}
<ramborocks> why do people dislike unity?
<Guest59426> I like Unity, its just lacking some user control
<llutz> Quark__: chmod 700 $HOME sets +x on the dir only, no files affected at all. same for DIR-MODE
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: because they might be still used to gnome
<dougbb> Quark__: you're answering a question no one is asking :)
<Guest59426> Viewing my comics from the UNity screen is nice
<A_J_> dougbb no. they are all added into deluge close to 500 of them
<ramborocks> hmm
<ramborocks> its been so long +5 years since i used kde / gnome
<dougbb> A_J_: d'oh!   Look in ~/.config ... it's probably in there
<Quark__> Could be, thats what I get for surfing #ubuntu late at night it seems.
<A_J_> dougbb so just copy it. and put them in my new setup ?
<slicky> hi
<lotuspsychje> for some machines unity doesnt run well (older hardware), that might also be a dislike
<slicky> is there an easy way to dedupe a directory?
<ramborocks> ahh legacy hardware i see
<ramborocks> yeah that makes sense
<dougbb> A_J_: I don't know, I don't use deluge ... but in theory you should be able to find the configuration you're looking for there
<dougbb> A_J_: there is a #deluge on this network, try asking there
<slicky> is there a tool that can find duplicate files in a directory?
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: alot of users also swear bu kubuntu or xubuntu for years so...unity is a choice
<dougbb> slicky: FSlint
 * dougbb uses xubuntu personally
<A_J_> dougbb i tried there, it's not that active there. thanks though :)
<dougbb> A_J_: it's  a major holiday in the US, and most of the rest of the western world ... try again tomorrow :)
<ramborocks> whats xubuntu ?
<ramborocks> im a newb to linux
<ramborocks> as i need not even state
<dougbb> ramborocks: ubuntu with the XFCE desktop instead of unity
<A_J_> indeed dougbb lol
<DAL|Desktop> dougbb, ta. I was hoping I wouldn't have to reinstall all my OSes since Ubuntu has all the drivers compiled in
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<slicky> thanks dougbb
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: you can test for yourself by install xubuntu-desktop from your ubuntu desktop
<dougbb> slicky: glad to help
<ramborocks> thanks lotus
<dougbb> lotuspsychje: personally I wouldn't recommend that ... IME switching DEs is not a smooth process
<ramborocks> another quick question. In wine why would i change say from windows 7 to windows xp? Is it just to see if the program for say.. couldnt run on the other... or is one supported better than the other?
<dougbb> ... although admittedly the last time I tried it was probably 9.x or so
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: alot of users install other wm from their ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, enlightment, blackbox
<ramborocks> im watching a youtube video on xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: as for a test he could try it safely right
<ramborocks> oh how i love youtube lol
<dougbb> lotuspsychje: my experience was that switching TO a new desktop environment generally worked Ok, but switching back afterwards ... not so much
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: what is your purpose for windows on your ubuntu?
<dougbb> but like I said, it may have improved in the last years
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: its improved alot
<dougbb> that's good to hear :)
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | dougbb
<ubottu> dougbb: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.174 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: i used it many times on machines that doesnt run unity smooth
<ramborocks> it looks like how i remember linux looking when i first played around with it
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: you can use virtualbox on your ubuntu, to emulate windows (if you need that)
<ramborocks> long long ago
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: did you test enlightment lately?
<dougbb> lotuspsychje: nope ... I've been an XFCE user for a long time
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: fun and oldskool :p
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | dougbb
<ubottu> dougbb: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.3-1 (saucy), package size 2410 kB, installed size 6387 kB
<dougbb> although lately I've been a little annoyed at the lack of emerald support
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: you on 13.10 xubuntu?
<dougbb> and I am quite an old school user, yes
<dougbb> yes
<dougbb> emerald is badly broken on 13.10, I had to revert to gtk-window-decorator :(
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: emerald is that the effects compiz thing?
<dougbb> it's not for effects, it's what you're supposed to use with compiz to provide window decorations
<dougbb> (title bars, resize handles, etc.)
<dhruv> hi
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: ah i see!
<cfhowlett> dhruv, greetings
<dougbb> up till 13.10 you had to compile it yourself, but it worked fine ... now it has all kinds of issues
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: im using effects on compiz from ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<dougbb> yes, the compiz stuff works fine
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: maybe the #xubuntu guys might know howto solve your emerald issue?
<dougbb> lotuspsychje: not so far, but I haven't been in there when there during the day yet .... I only recently isolated the problem to emerald in any case
<dhruv> im trying to unmount a parition in ubuntu but i couldnt do it. can any please help me this
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: did you try gparted mate?
<ItsMeLenny> where do i find a list of env commands for wine
<dougbb> dhruv, the usual cause of that problem is that something is holding a file descriptor open in the partition
<ItsMeLenny> those like WINEPREFIX=
<dhruv> no im using KDE parition manager
<ItsMeLenny> oh, in man
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | dhruv
<ubottu> dhruv: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<ramborocks> why would someone edit commands in wine?
<dougbb> dhruv, what error do you get when you try to unmount?
<dhruv> when i right click on the parition the unmount option is not active
<dhruv> it says i cant unmount the parition
<llutz> dhruv: what partition is it, where is it mounted to?
<llutz> dhruv: "mount" in a terminal might help to get that info
<dhruv> ext4 type parition
<dhruv> when i open gparted program and when i click on ext4 type parition to unmount it, it doesnt work
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I installed qt4-qtconfig. When I open the qt configuration tool, I change the font type and size. Then I select File-> Save, and the string 'Saved changes.' appears in the statusbar
<thom_r> cristian_c: hello
<cristian_c> But if I close and reopen the configuration tool, I find the previous settings, as if I had not made ​​any changes
<cristian_c> thom_r, hello
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: did you sudo gparted?
<dhruv> what is sudo gparted?
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: start gparted from terminal: sudo gparted
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dougbb> cristian_c: check the permissions on your home directory, then run the qt4-config program from a shell, and see if there are any errors
<dhruv> im sorry im very new to ubuntu can you help me through this
<dhruv> how should i sudo gparted from terminal
<dougbb> dhruv, do you know what a terminal is? Do you have one open?
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: what do you want to do with your partition?
<dhruv> im trying to install windows 8
<lotuspsychje> lol?
<dougbb> dhruv, you don't install windows 8 inside ubuntu :)
<thom_r> dhruv: are you trying to wipe Windows 8 and install Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: why dont you stay on ubuntu mate, w8 is bad...
<dhruv> no im trying to wipe ubuntu and install windows 8
<thom_r> I don't understand why anyone in their right mind would want to use Windows at all
<cristian_c> dougbb, I've tried with the guest user and I've also created a new user
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: does your ubuntu dont please you?
<dougbb> dhruv, ok, then you don't need to unmount anything, just boot the windows 8 installer and let it reformat the drive for you
<thom_r> dhruv: why do you want to get rid of Ubuntu for Windows 8?
<cristian_c> dougbb, I'll try to run the configurator from the terminal
<dougbb> cristian_c: OK
<dhruv> i have tried, that it gives me option to choose in which parition iwant to install it
<dhruv> but non of the paritions are active
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: can you explain to us why you dont like ubuntu?
<dhruv> im not that comfortable with it
<lotuspsychje> dhruv: howso?
<thom_r> dhruv: try Zorin
<dougbb> dhruv, you should probably get some help from the windows folks on that one then .... do you have anything on the drive you want to preserve, or does it all need to be wiped out?
<dhruv> okthanks
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dougbb> folks, linux isn't for everyone,  no sense trying to talk someone into doing something they aren't ready for
<thom_r> http://linuxscreenshot.netsons.org/wp-content/gallery/zorin-os-6/linux-screenshot-zorin-os-6-00.jpg
<thom_r> dhruv: check that out
 * lotuspsychje thinks another soul selled to m1cr0s0ft
<thom_r> oops, he left
<cristian_c> dougbb, I've tried to run 'qtconfig-qt4' and I've made the change, bug no messages have been printed
<cristian_c> :(
<llutz> lotuspsychje: an OS is a tool not a religion (at least: should be)
<bob___> Where can I find the usbmgr.conf?
<sgo11> any program can download youtube video in ubuntu? thanks.
<lotuspsychje> llutz: for many users, ubuntu is also a way of life
<bob___> sgo11: You can always use www.onlinevideoconverter.com
<thom_r> sgo11: All Video Downloader
<somsip> sgo11: youtube-dl http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<lotuspsychje> llutz: opensource minded ppl, and an ease for our digital life
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, The same could be said about a great many things, not just Linux operating systems.
<bob___> I can't seem to find any information if whether ubuntu uses usbmgr or hotplug
<dougbb> cristian_c: that's a weird one ... try this:  assuming your username is cristian_c:  find /home/cristian_c ! -user cristian_c
<dougbb> substitute your real user name if it's different
<cristian_c> dougbb, ok
<bob___> Where can I find usbmgr.conf?
<dougbb> bob___: did you try: locate usbmgr.conf
<SaberX01> bob___, it's the kernel, udev and rules.d
<bob___> SaberX01:  What do you mean "it's the kernel"
<bob___> dougbb:  Yup, no results found with that one.
<sgo11> somsip, thanks for the answer. I use youtube-dl before. it does not support proxy as the time I tried it. I will check it again.
<cristian_c> dougbb, I get a list of files belonging to my home :O
<yash069> bob___: /etc/usbmgr/usbmgr.conf
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: try the #firefox channel for asking other cool addons
<bob___> yash069:  No such file or directory.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<bob___> I also tried /etc/hotplug, none found either.
<dougbb> cristian_c: Ok, that sounds like a permissions problem then .... again assuming your user name is cristian_c, do this:  chown -R cristian_c:cristian_c /home/cristian_c
<cristian_c> 176 files
<cristian_c> ok
<dougbb> cristian_c: you're not logging in as root, are you?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> :D
<dougbb> Ok
<cristian_c> I'm not so stupid
<cristian_c> :)
<yash069> bob___: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/en/man5/usbmgr.conf.5.html
<cristian_c> dougbb, chown -R cristian:cristian /home/cristian is not accepted because I've not launched this command with privileges
<dougbb> ok, so prepend sudo to that command
<cristian_c> Operation not permitted
<cristian_c> ok
<dougbb> sudo chown ....
<cristian_c> it's working...
<cristian_c> then, I'l try to launch the find command again
<bob___> yash069:  Like I said, it is nowhere to be found on my system. I'm wondering how my system manages the flash drive I just connection. Hehe
<bob___> connected*
<cristian_c> chown: unable to access to "/home/cristian/.gvfs": Permission denied
<cristian_c> only this message
<cristian_c> good work
<nearst> hello good ppl
<cfhowlett> nearst, ... and the rest of us?  no greeting?  no nothing?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dougbb, find /home/cristian ! -user cristian returns only the commands prompt
<cristian_c> :)
<nearst> cfhowlett, hi !  and merry xmas to all
<badboi> any apache experts here ^^ ?
<dougbb> cristian_c: ok, that's what we'd expect .... go ahead and try the qt4-config again
<lotuspsychje> badboi: #httpd
<cristian_c> ok
<badboi> yeah im in that channel already, but kinda quiet :x
<nearst> just upgrade saucy :)
<lotuspsychje> badboi: or ask your ubuntu apache issue
<dougbb> cfhowlett: this isn't a chat channel
<badboi> well its not ubuntu-related but okay :)
<badboi> Im trying to setup: user.domain.com and use public_html folder in user directory: /home/user/public_html - was wondering if this is possible
<lotuspsychje> badboi: if you have apache on ubuntu, it is
<badboi> that i do
<cristian_c> dougbb, i've tried now. No messages displayed in the terminal and no changes saved when I open again the configurator
<cristian_c> :(
<bob___> There is no /etc/usbmgr, /etc/usbmgr/usbmgr.conf, /etc/hotplug, or /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap in my system. Yet I can see the contents of my connected flash drive. What does my system uses to manage it?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | maybe anything usefull here badboi
<ubottu> maybe anything usefull here badboi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<badboi> i found a lot of sites expllaining how to use mods-available , but that translates www.domain.com/~user/ to /home/user/public_html automatically
<dougbb> cristian_c: not sure what to tell you then .... the next step would be to truss the process
<SaberX01> bob___, This is about as good of explanation as one would expect to find for all the parts involved; http://blogas.sysadmin.lt/?p=141
<lotuspsychje> badboi: the #ubuntu-server guys might also have experience on apache aswell
<cristian_c> dougbb, I've not understood the meaning of 'truss' :)
<dougbb> badboi: the short answer to your question is no .... the longer answer is that you could probably do it with enough configuration tweaks, but it's not on topic for this channel
<dougbb> cristian_c: yeah ... you probably want to try in #qt
<cristian_c> ah, ok, tie, bind
<dougbb> they may be able to give you more debugging details
<llutz> cristian_c: is the config being read at startup at all? "strace -e open -f "qtcreator" ">&1 |grep home"  should give you a list of files being open when starting "qtcreator" (replace this by the correct app-name)
<cristian_c> dougbb, ok, thansk very much for the support :)
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: did your ubuntu setup work mate?
<dougbb> cristian_c: or try what llutz said :)
<cristian_c> llutz, I don't know if the config is read at all at startup, but I'll check it :)
<cristian_c> llutz, i'll try the strace command
<bob___> SaberX01: Thanks for the site, however, I'm just wondering where the files, the utilities, are. I can't find them in my system.
<cristian_c> dougbb, ok, now I've got many things to do :)
<cristian_c> thanks
<dougbb> good luck cristian_c, I'll be afk for a bit
<cristian_c> ok
<SaberX01> bob___, There all over the place depending on that it is, check /dev for devices, check dmesg messages about connection status and configuration events.
<ramborocks> any good documentarys on linux
<ramborocks> ive watched revolution os
<SaberX01>  .. on what it is ..
<ramborocks> yeah you know something to watch with the wife
<bob___> SaberX01: I'm pretty new to Linux so I don't really understand how it works. According to what I read it says that the utility are in /etc/usbmgr/usbmgr.conf which I can't find in my system
<SaberX01> lol . I recommend the history channel, discovery etc, NGO, anything but not Utube via the Internet .. lol
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: the ubuntu-touch video is nice, but not really a docu :p
<ramborocks> lol
<SaberX01> bob___, Do you have a specific problem your trying to resolve? if not, maybe #ubuntu-ot is a better place for general discussion.
<nearst> :)
<helmut_> hi
<thom_r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XTHdcmjenI&list=FLQyIlFhZ9P5rOQ6mFCU3Y8w&index=1
<thom_r> decent enough video
<thom_r> it's only 18 minutes
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: maybe ubuntu party might get you on the right track
<ramborocks> ooo a ted talks!
<ramborocks> love those
<lotuspsychje> !party | ramborocks
<ubottu> ramborocks: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<ramborocks> thanks
<bob___> SaberX01: Oh, I'm sorry about that. I'll visit the room. Thanks
<ramborocks> lol
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: you can already say to your wife, your on the most popular Os in the world
<llutz> his wife will be amazed
<ramborocks> lol
<ramborocks> wife thinks my learning linux is stupid
<thom_r> Linux is everywhere. It's pretty hard to get away from Linux.
<ramborocks> she loves her windows 8
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: she's wrong
<ramborocks> :)
<cny-buntu> does she use an android phone?
<cny-buntu> or kindle ...
<ramborocks> she uses iphone i got the android
<thom_r> Just tell your wife that Facebook and Google run Linux. If that isn't good enough tell her that the US nuclear submarine fleet runs Linux
<ramborocks> nope she uses ipad for that too
<cny-buntu> lol
<ramborocks> its like talking religion in our house
<lotuspsychje> ok lets focus back to ubuntu support :p
<cny-buntu> <-- doesn't like apple
<ramborocks> :) im taking off
<ramborocks> i got a 18 minute clip to catch before bed
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: welcome to the ubuntu community ok
<cny-buntu> ciao
<ramborocks> thank you]
<thom_r> good luck ramborocks
<Abhijit> dougbb, still getting this error http://pastebin.com/QwgAPZ8v help
<lotuspsychje> Abhijit: did you sudo apt-get update?
<SaberX01> Id' do a clean, autoclean then update try again
<SaberX01> and try again
<Abhijit> lotuspsychje, same erro after apt get update
<lotuspsychje> Abhijit: try what SaberX01 sugested then
<Abhijit> ok
<lotuspsychje> Abhijit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<JohnnyL> What would cause Firefox package after a do-release-upgrade crash at Firefox start while a ftp download install of firefox with same .mozilla work fine?
<dougbb> Abhijit: did you do all the commands I pasted for you earlier?
<SaberX01> JohnnyL, something wrong with the repo package, could be anything really.
<cny-buntu> can some help me with a networking issue?
<lotuspsychje> JohnnyL: try running firefox from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> cny-buntu: if its ubuntu related sure mate
<Abhijit> dougbb, yes.
<Abhijit> SaberX01, lotuspsychje did clean autoclean autoremove and update. still same error.
<cny-buntu> sorta I think
<lotuspsychje> Abhijit: check this out maybe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140940/why-do-i-receive-the-duplicate-sources-error-message-during-an-ubuntu-12-04-li
<SaberX01> Abhijit, what you trying to install? Need the error and how yoru trying to install it.
<Abhijit> SaberX01, its when i install updates. something related to perl.
<cny-buntu> deals with setting ipv4 in netwotk connections to share with other computers
<SaberX01> Abhijit, chesk what lotuspsychje sent you .. that seems reasonable.
<SaberX01> check
<Abhijit> ok
<cny-buntu> i have wlan0 and eth0. wlan is my internet, eth is private
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, what are you trying to do, and what is the SW not doing that you expect it too do?
<cny-buntu> when I share eth0 to other computers is changes my internal ip from 192.x.x.x to 10.x.x.x
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, from my experience with ICS it's ben 10.x.x.x
<lotuspsychje> cny-buntu: maybe the ##nteworking guys might help you also?
<lotuspsychje> ##networking
<z8z> Guys sorry for annoying but i got confused about a license issue. A c++ library i want to use for a commercial software which license should have GPL or LGPL?
<dougbb> z8z, wrong channel
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, that' the correct behavior for ICS .. your primary NIC or Gateway would be the 192.x.x.x and the share is 10.x.x.x that's how it is set up to work.
<cny-buntu> my eth0 is wired to a wireless router
<YOURBESTFRIEND> z8z: LGPL
<cny-buntu> my wlan0 is internal wnic on laptop
<lotuspsychje> !gpl | z8z
<ubottu> z8z: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<nearst> wew
<lotuspsychje> !lpgl
<lotuspsychje> !lgpl
<ubottu> lgpl is the Lesser GPL, formerly called the Library GPL. See http://www.gnu.org/licenses/lgpl.html
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, what exactly are you trying do .. ?  your setup seems backwards for ICS
<cny-buntu> when i try to connect another machine via wirless router, i have to connect multiple times to pull the correct ip of 10.x.x.x instead of 192.x.x.x if that makes sense
<z8z> YOURBESTFRIEND: thanks... you are the man!
<cny-buntu> my internal wlan0 does not support master mode, hence the wireless router
<cny-buntu> my router has an ip of 192.167.x.x
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, sorry, but none of this is making sense, if you have a wireless router, you can share that through the eth0 NIC to another computer, but not the wlan0 connection.
<cny-buntu> ok
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, so the process goes somethign like this:
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: can ad-hoc help him?
<nearst> cny-buntu, gateway WAN usually on public ip. 192.x.x.x is class C IP
<cny-buntu> remote machine connects to wireless router goes through eth0 then out wlan0
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, Router = Wireless to Computer1, then eth0 on Computer1 to Computer2 .. computer2 gets the 10.x.x.x IP addy from computer1.
<cny-buntu> sorry if i am not explaing it right, don't know much about networking but trying
<dougbb> cny-buntu: that doesn't make any sense ... why don't you just plug the ethernet cable into the WAN port on the router, then use the router as it's designed to be used?
<nearst> cny-buntu, u setup it on vm ? or phy hardware ?
<cny-buntu> physical
<nearst> probably routing stuff
<cny-buntu> my problem is, lets i connect a kindle or droid to my wireless router, sometimes it picks up the routers ip of 192.x.x.x
<cny-buntu> so i have to disconnect and reconnect till i get a 10.x.x.x ip
<cny-buntu> make sense?
<SaberX01> No
<nearst> so make it static
<archyme> Thats what its supposed to do cny
<lotuspsychje> well thats not really relevant to ubuntu anymore
<archyme> Why do you want a 10.x ip
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, log into your router and reserve an IP address for the Kindle or whatever, you dont have to mess with static IP's
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, Additionaly, unless your router is set to dish out IP in a subclass 10.x.x.x yrou non-shared devices shoutld get a 192,x.x.x somthing or other IP addy.
<dougbb> cny-buntu: why do you want the devices connected to the router to get a 10/8 address, instead of an address on the dhcp server of the router?
<cny-buntu> i don't, it's just the way it worked out when i share eth0
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, Ok, why are you sharing eth0 ?
<SaberX01> and what is eth0 connected to?
<cny-buntu> eth0 is wired to my wireless router
<nearst> ah, ok. and then?
<dougbb> cny-buntu: so then the bigger question is, why are you sharing eth0 on your laptop instead of plugging the internet connection into the WAN port on the router?
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, you dont need to share that connection then.
<dougbb> right, what SaberX01 said
<cny-buntu> if i don't share it, i don't have ICS on remote machines
<dougbb> you're trying to make things too complicated
<cny-buntu> i can't share wlan0 , no master mode
<dougbb> cny-buntu: why do you want to do ICS instead of letting the router do it's job?
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, let the wireless router dish out IP's to the wireless devices, like Kindle or whatever, then your laptop or desktop is the NIC port on the box/router.
<cny-buntu> router has no internet
<dougbb> so why are you not plugging the internet into the router in the first place?
<nearst> and eth0 to the route ?
<SaberX01> FUBAR
<cny-buntu> i get free wireless
<cny-buntu> there is no hardwired modem to my router
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, so your Internet, or Gateway is VIA the Wireless router ?
<dougbb> aha!
<cny-buntu> no it is not
<dougbb> so get a wireless bridge ... then you can use the bridge to connect to the ISP, and plug the other end into the WAN port on the router
<archyme> Cny why does your router not have internet? If you dont want your router to route and just want it as a switch then turn off dhcp and let something else run your dhcp
<llutz> cny-buntu: and your wifi-router doesn't support bridge/repeater-mode?
<dougbb> right now you're trying to use your laptop as the bridge ... that's not a good plan
<cny-buntu> no it doesn't, i tried that. just trying to make things work with what I have
<cny-buntu> right dougbb
<cny-buntu> trying to make the laptop work as the modem
<SaberX01> cny-buntu, easiest option is to get a second wireless access-point and use that as your LAN DHCP
<SaberX01> and hang a switch off that for wired connections.
<archyme> A laptop isnt a modem and wont work like one
<dougbb> SaberX01: no need to get a full wap to do that, a cheap-o wireless bridge will do the trick just fine
<cny-buntu> archyme, it does work, sometimes
<dougbb> I'm using that setup now
<cny-buntu> so the wireless bridge is more hardware?
<dougbb> yes, usually around $30
<nearst> or look another firmware for route to make a wireless bridge
<cny-buntu> something I can get at the bigbox stores?
<dougbb> nearst: most low-end consumer routers don't have the circuitry
<dougbb> cny-buntu: yes
<nearst> try ask at #openwrt .
<cny-buntu> my router isn't supported by WRT
<cny-buntu> tried that
<SaberX01> dougbb, however he wants to do .. whatever is easy, but the current arrangement going to causing collisions and connection issues.
<cny-buntu> yes it does
<cny-buntu> network crashes all the time :(
<dougbb> SaberX01: right, I'm saying that using the laptop for a bridge is a bad idea :)
<SaberX01> Personally, I'd treate the 1st Wireless Router and a Border or Edge Router, and that it, but tha'ts just me.
<nearst> bcoz your laptop confuse, thats why
<dougbb> however, using a bridge for a bridge will work a treat
<cny-buntu> thanks for all the help :)
<SaberX01> dougbb, He could setup a DHCP Server .. have the wireless router be the gateway and eth0 route to a switch and dish out IPS, then hang an access point off that, that would work.
<nearst> it possible tbh. but prefer the easiest way :)
<SaberX01> Easiest way is a second wireless router, and hard line between them, use 2nd router for LAN
<totesmuhgoats> hi folks
<totesmuhgoats> has anyone here installed handbrake from the stebbins ppa? i just installed it but i don't seem to have anything resembling a handbrake executable in PATH
<somsip> !PPA | totesmuhgoats
<ubottu> totesmuhgoats: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<totesmuhgoats> somsip: i seem to have added the ppa succesfully, because apt-cache search yielded no packages before and afterward showed the package, i installed it succesfully, i just don't know what the name of the executable is, or if it maybe installed somewhere not in PATH
<llutz> totesmuhgoats: dpkg -L handbrake-packagename|grep "bin/"
<dougbb> SaberX01: sure, but my way is easier :)
<JohnnyL> yeah. basically you don't know.
<totesmuhgoats> llutz: thank you very much, for some reason the bin is HandBrakeCLI, not handbrake or similar as i was expecting
<llutz> totesmuhgoats: stupid naming... but now you know what to use
<totesmuhgoats> i really need to learn more about dpkg, i thought it was just for making and installing packages
<robcar> hello everybody
<robcar> ubuntu 13.10 64bit here
<llutz> totesmuhgoats: well it has a database and some options to query it, mostly used are -L and -S i guess
<robcar> one thing that I really miss of Windows 7 is its taskbar, specifically the window preview feature
<robcar> for instance it shows the opened IE tabs and I can close them individually
<robcar> is it possible to have this feature in ubuntu?
<thom_r> I've never used Windows 7 for more than like an hour
<totesmuhgoats> llutz: thanks, pal
<SaberX01> Unity Dash, one you master it, blows windows task bar away.
<thom_r> robcar, are you talking about when you hover the mouse over a windows you have minimized in the taskbar and it shows you what it is?
<SaberX01> *once
<dougbb> thom_r: yes, that's what he's referring to
<robcar> I do love dash, but the question is: can the launcher show preview windows of the opened apps?
<thom_r> I don't know if the Unity dock does that. I know Zorin does it with the awn panel
<robcar> kubuntu has a similar feature but it doesn't let you close the windows
<SaberX01> If you have say, 2x Chrome apps open, not Tabs, and ya click on the launcher, mine puts them in two different work spaces ..
<SaberX01> and I can Alt-Tab though both  instantly.
<SaberX01> *through
<robcar> saberx01, thanks, yeah I saw it, though it's not so immediate as in win7
<SaberX01> I dont know, my time on windows usually spans long enough to boot a box and get rid of it, apart from one, that I have  to use for a couple specific programs.
<Richhh> i liked to use mspaint to immediately draw ideas, so far haven't found a linux equivalent (something that loads in <1s on a 2GHz Celeron, something with a simple UI like pinta), ideally something that can save to .svg too, not web based
<linuxlite> hello
<Richhh> hi
<ikonia> tux paint
<cfhowlett> linuxlite, greetings
<Richhh> k will try
<linuxlite> anyone here knows mysql
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: thank you, need to fix that alias, mysql is not lamp
<gry> linuxlite, hi, what's up
<linuxlite> i guess the DISTINCT does not work on integers
<linuxlite> hi gry
<linuxlite> hello cfhowlett
<ikonia> linuxlite it should do, and also be aware of the channel #mysql - good mysql guys in there
<linuxlite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6638445/ this is my query
<apb1963_> anyone know how to get plasma desktop weather wallpaper to work?
<linuxlite> http://picpaste.com/shot-MZXD9d9D.png here is my screenshot
<apb1963_> ubuntu 12.04
<linuxlite> thanks ikonia il join them now
<SaberX01> that query scrolled like 4mile off my screen ... lol
<linuxlite> ikonia cannot join channel on mysql
<linuxlite> SaberX01 thats ok
<ikonia> linuxlite: you need a registered freenode account
<ikonia> !register | linuxlite
<ubottu> linuxlite: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> linuxlite: also the guys in #freenode can help you register if you get stuck
<nearst> aha ikonia , how are u xD
<SaberX01> no really makes it hard to understand .. but MySQL channel somewhere probably best chance at a fix fer that one.
<ikonia> linuxlite: looks like a syntax error, no the two ' ' don'tseem to make sense
<gry> linuxlite: and pastebin with line wrap and error message
<gry> ... i can't read that
<linuxlite> it works the Identification shows 1,4,2,4 but i want it 1,4,2 only
<linuxlite> i used distinct
<linuxlite> mailto:jlgradiostation@gmail.com
<linuxlite> jlgradiostation@gmail.com has too many accounts registered.
<linuxlite> it says ^^^
<YOURBESTFRIEND> how do I know if an executable is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND: run "file" against it, or right click properties on it
<YOURBESTFRIEND> ikonia: thank you
<sazawal> Sorry, I could not find a room for "cron" package, so I am asking here. I used < folderpathwithspaces IN_OPEN myscript "$@" > to watch a directory using cron. The directory has spaces in its path, but the wildcard $@ is only giving me watched path till the first space inside myscript. How can I fix this?
<dougbb> don't use directories or files with spaces in unix :)
<ikonia> andrex: 1.) don't use cron like that directly executing commands - put it in a script 2.) use escape chars, eg: directory\ with\ spaces
<sazawal> dougbb, I have put backslashes before the spaces as well
<sazawal> ikonia, I have done that but its not helping
<ikonia> sazawal: show me the script
<bytefire> what should be efi partition size on a 500gb hdd for ubuntu install?
<ikonia> bytefire: same as on a 1GB or 1TB disk
<ikonia> bytefire: it doesn't change
<sazawal> ikonia, ok I will put it in pastebin
<thom_r> bytefire: are you installing alongside something or is Ubuntu the only OS?
<bytefire> ubuntu is only os
<kartik> alongside windows 8
<thom_r> just do an install, it will do all the work for you.
<bytefire> thom_r it gives a problem: grub fails to install
<bytefire> that's why im doing partitioning
<bytefire> ikonia: what's tht size?
<ikonia> bytefire: have you read the EFI install documentation?
<sazawal> ikonia, This is my /var/spool/incron/root entry http://pastebin.com/839RpAzW
<ikonia> sazawal: incron ?
<thom_r> bytefire: did you try installing in legacy mode?
<sazawal> ikonia, yes, why?
<ikonia> sazawal thats not the default cron in ubuntu is it?
<bytefire> thom_r in legacy mode, it doesn't recognise the live usb as boot device for some reason. it's acer aspire v5 123
<thom_r> what program did you use to create the usb
<llutz> ikonia: incron is not a cron-replacemend
<YOURBESTFRIEND> ikonia: what does LSB mean?
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND: linux standard base
<ikonia> llutz: ah, thank you, I've never used it
<YOURBESTFRIEND> in the context of "file"
<bytefire> ikonia: i have EFI install documentation open. problem is i dont have the background knowledge for most of the stuff
<YOURBESTFRIEND> i.e. file program
<YOURBESTFRIEND> still linux standard base?
<sazawal> ikonia, no its not. The default in ubuntu I guess is only timed scheduler, using which I can execute a command at a given time. I installed it using "apt-get install incron". Using incron I can watch a directory for changes at any time.
<llutz> ikonia: it monitors and acts on filesystem-events
<ikonia> sazawal: I've never used incron so I don't know the syntax,
<YOURBESTFRIEND> or least significant bit? or late static binding?
<bytefire> thom_r: im using universal usb installer
<sazawal> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> YOURBESTFRIEND I've just told you what it is
<sazawal> llutz, Can you help me with this?
<bytefire> thom_r: from ere http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<llutz> sazawal: how does your script parse options?
<thom_r> bytefire: I've never used that program. I almost always use Unetbootin
<sazawal> llutz, I have used $1 inside myscript to get the folder path.
<bytefire> thom_r: will unetbootin work on windows?
<thom_r> bytefire: yes
<bytefire> ty
<thom_r> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<llutz> sazawal: does your script get the full path or only the part until first space?
<bytefire> cool
<sazawal> llutz, but as you can see on my pastebin, it just stops at the first space giving < /home/sazawal/Downloads/movies/Annie >
<bytefire> thom_r: just to confirm. for legacy mode, i need to set bios start up to legacy mode and then boot from live usb. right?
<llutz> sazawal: thats what $1 contains, but did your script get the full path as parameter? check full parameter-line given by incron (write it for testpurpose into a file)
<thom_r> yeah, choose legacy/csm mode instead of UEFI
<sazawal> llutz, I dont understand. I tried to echo $1 to a text file and this is what I got. The rest of the things are in $2, $3... etc.
<thom_r> save and exit, then F12 for boot options, and choose your usb
<llutz> sazawal: and $2 didn't contain the missing part of the path?
<bytefire> thom_r: nice one...
<sazawal> llutz, it did, but the path has more spaces so it goes upto $3.
<thom_r> good luck
<llutz> sazawal: so its not an incron issue, its your script.
<sazawal> llutz, How can I fix it? I even put double quotes across $@
<llutz> sazawal: you might change IFS='' inside your script to read the full path with spaces
<kdz> hello
<kdz> what permissions do i need to be able to run an app?
<kdz> i dont want to give my users sudo
<sazawal> llutz, Oh let me check it
<llutz> sazawal:  does $@ contain more than just the path/filename? if not, why do you fiddle with $1 and don't use $@ in your script
<kdz> hi llutz
<sazawal> I am not using $@ in myscript. I put $2 as a wildcard when myscript is executed by cron < /home/sazawal/Downloads/movies/Annie\ Hall\ (1977)/ IN_OPEN /opt/myscript "$@" >
<sazawal> llutz,
<sazawal> sorry I meant $@ i used
<ccha4> hello, about unattended-upgrades, how to set Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins for all origins ?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, you in?
<thom_r> bytefire: did you get Unetbootin to work?
<sazawal> llutz, This is myscript http://pastebin.com/jtPXsV6e. I put IFS='', but still not helping.
<havv> is there an alternative for gMTP? it's terrible
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, Yeah .. Im here, wath'en a bit of TV as well.
<Lope> I've got a new laptop with nothing on it. I want to wipe the disk and use LVM on the whole disk. is it possible to do this with the Ubuntu installer?
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, ah, everythings practically up and running, however my network shows up as "unmanaged" and i cant find where to change that
<nearst> Lope, yes
<kdz> hello who can help, how can i start a service for another user ?
<SaberX01> Lope, sure, when the partitioner asks, just use the entire disk
<thiker> hi
<SaberX01> ItsMeLenny, where is theis msg appearing and is it not working?
<thiker> I need simple steps for full system backup with command
<ItsMeLenny> SaberX01, in the task bar, then when i go into network connections i can't alter anything
<ItsMeLenny> in fact maybe i have to add one and it will fix up on next boot
<ItsMeLenny> hmmm, maybe nevermind :P
<SaberX01> Ok :-)
<ItsMeLenny> :P thanks
<SaberX01> thiker, Try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<peja> anyone have problems with latest grub2? install http://pastebin.com/BGzGyxPX
<SaberX01> peja, this a New system ? UEFI maybe ?
<peja> SaberX01: 1.99-21ubuntu3.14 for LTS 12.04
<qwerty2> hi
<qwerty2> i am new in irc chat
<thiker> <saberx01> thank you
<thiker> saberx01 thank you
<SaberX01> peja, what were you doing when the error happened, install, SW upgrade what?
<gry> qwerty2: hi! just ask your question and enjoy your stay
<peja> SaberX01: SW upgrade only
<SaberX01> peja, Im not really sure, you could try re-installing grub, but looks like the HD / Controler not talk to the SW .. but that's a guess.
<qwerty2> hi
<SaberX01> hello
<gry> qwerty2: greetings
<gry> SaberX01: good day
<qwerty2> yes men
<qwerty2> FloodBot1: hi
<peja> SaberX01: tryed but same result : http://pastebin.com/a1YtmRec
<james> Is this a help channel?
<DGJones> Guest68966: Yes, this is the main support channel for Ubuntu
<SaberX01> peja, you using the root account? that's not advised on a sudo system, can cause all sorts of issues .. you may need to do an update, sudo update-grub
<peja> SaberX01: OK thz, but it's still have same problem
<SaberX01> peja, Ok. Im not sure what that issue is, not seen that particular error before.
<Guest68966> DGJones: how do i type to you? i put in a name and hit tab and it dont work. I have been trying tp upgrade from 64bit ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and the upgrade stalled at python dbus-dev. i'd like to close this and do it with the terminal do you know the commands?
<thiker> i need to create a new folder and create new file within it bu using one command line,how?
<gry> mkdir and touch commands would do it
<SaberX01> thiker, mkdir ./<dir-name>  .. then cd ./<dir-name>  .. touch new-file-name
<gry> you could also try using mkfile, there is an example at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17986615/one-command-to-create-a-directory-and-file-inside-it-linux-commad
<Meerkat> thiker, you can separate commands with ; if you need it on the same line
<thiker> meerkat same command not same line
<julio> hy1970cj
<gry> thiker: i gave answer to that -- mkfile
<SaberX01> can also use && to execute 2nd cmd only if 1st one is sucessful
<SaberX01> Isn't mkfile like from Sun or something, think UB has fallocate not mkfile
<bytefire> thom_r you there?
<bytefire> managed to install ubuntu 12.04 with efi.
<thom_r> yeah
<thom_r> sorry, was busy
<thom_r> glad you got it installed
<bytefire> no worries. since i was already on my way installing with efi so thought to go trhough with it
<thom_r> was that your first time installing?
<bytefire> problem i was getting before was wierd. gui wouldnt show. this time i said log in without ascking for credentials and gui came up fine
<bytefire> thom_r: i did install it on a dell pc before
<thom_r> hmm, I've never heard of that problem
<bytefire> that was intel dual core.. this one was a bit of a challenge
<thom_r> glad it's working
<bytefire> thanks for your help
<thom_r> did Unetbootin work better?
<bytefire> i think unetbootin is better than what i was using bfore. now i'll stick to it
<SaberX01> +1 on Unetbootin ,, I think thats the most reliable USB approach too.
<thom_r> I've ran off a usb with Unetbootin for a whole week before while I was borrowing my dad's laptop
<sazawal> Sorry, I could not find a room for "cron" package, so I am asking here. I used < folderpathwithspaces IN_OPEN myscript "$@" > to watch a directory using cron. The directory has spaces in its path, but the wildcard $@ is only giving me watched path till the first space inside myscript. How can I fix this?
<thom_r> sazawal, try posting it on www.linuxquestions.org
<Meerkat> sazawal, quotes around the folder name or perhaps \ before each space
<SaberX01> I don't know anything about incron syntax, never used it before.
<sazawal> Meerkat, I did that, but it is still stopping at the first space. Another thing is that, the wildcard $@ doesnt contain the backslash, the incron is doing it like that only.
<thiker> gry i tried all this commands but it is not waht i need , really i need to one command to create folder and file in the same time without using |;&&
<eutheria> i was wondering if it was possible to share a scanner over a network
<SaberX01> what's the name of the folder you want, wehre do you want it, and what's the file name you want.
<SaberX01> eutheria, pretty sure Samba can handle that.
<thiker> for example folder name f1 and file name aa
<eutheria> SaberX01, oh cool i had no idea samba can share scanners
<SaberX01> thiker, in you home directory: mkdir f1; touch aa.txt
<airtonix> SaberX01: eutheria, samba isn't the one that shares the scanner
<eutheria> airtonix, so what shares a scanner
<airtonix> SaberX01: eutheria, you need to run saned on a linux machine , which is responsible for sharing it to other linux machines.
<SaberX01> Ahh it's SANE
<SaberX01> eutheria, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<airtonix> SaberX01: eutheria, by default gnome provides a scanning program that will connect to any saned exposed scanner : simple-scan i think it's called.
<airtonix> i just tap supoer then start typing scan though
<airtonix> super*
<eutheria> can windows use a sane shared scanner?
<airtonix> not sure
<airtonix> maybe
<SaberX01> I suppse that would work if it's attached to a desktop, but what if it's strictly a network scanner, via a server?
<airtonix> SaberX01: doesn't matter saned can connect to network or usb scanners if i recall correctly
<SaberX01> eutheria, have a read of the how-too I linked above.
<thiker> what is the wrong in this command " tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz "?
<hitsujiTMO> thiker:  tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz .
<hitsujiTMO> thiker: you forgot to tell it what directory to archive
<SaberX01> Probably needs a Path
<thiker> i need full backup system
<SaberX01> you try to back up or restore?
<bekks> then omit /dev /sys /proc and /tmp from your backups too.
<cfhowlett> !backup|thiker,
<ubottu> thiker,: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SaberX01> yeah and all those pesky ./.dotfiles are a pain too ..
<ewook> bekks: it's insanely fun to look at the logs if you forget to omit 'em ;)
<bekks> ewook: yeah /proc/kmem :P
<thiker> ok thanks all
<hitsujiTMO> thiker: add --one-file-system
<SaberX01> Then again, I suppose it depends on how paranoid one is about the restoration as well.
<thiker> what about my previous qution about making directory and file in one command
<SaberX01> I sent that too you
<hitsujiTMO> thiker:  tar -cvpzf /backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --one-file-system /
<iceroot> thiker: mkdir -p /path/to/file && touch /path/to/file/filename
<SaberX01> thiker, mkdir test-dir; touch ./test-dir/test-file.txt
<thiker> no i dont want use && or | or ;
<iceroot> thiker: then its not possible with one command using standard gnu tools
<SaberX01> then use two commands
<thiker> no my instructor tell us there is a way to do that
<gry> thiker, so how do you not like mkfile then
<cesc> Hi! When I plug in a USB drive it is mounted under /media/cesc/usbblabla. Is there a way of having it mounted directly under /media  (saving the "cesc" subdirectory)? Thanks in advance!
<iceroot> thiker: vim /path/to/file/filename    vim is creating that directory
<SaberX01> mkfile is a SunOS tool
<SaberX01> fallocate == mkfile in Linux
<gry> it WORKS ON UBUNTU, if you're not interested in that ask elsewhere
<SaberX01> where is it at?
<gry> oh, i apologize, it doesn't appear to work on ubuntu, i was misinformed
<SaberX01> Indeed
<Bjizzle> Hello. I'm trying to use a gtx 780 as my gpu and a 580 as my physx card. When I try to login (if I get a screen that isn't blank) when I log in I get a blank screen. I've tried nvidia-current (304), 319, and 331 drivers.
<thiker> so?
<iceroot> or just mkdir -p /foo/bar/filename    (everything in unix is a file, also directories :) )
<SaberX01> gry, maybe your thinking of mktemp -f ..
<gry> no, in making a nontemporary file
<SaberX01> I think all the dir's are also files in Linux as well, jsut a directory file, thus the reason for test -d or -f
<iceroot> SaberX01: everything is a file in UNIX, GNU/Linux
<thiker> mkdir -p is for creatin folders
<SaberX01> pretty sure that's what I just said, or at least that's what I ment to say without all the typo's .. lol
<iceroot> thiker: use mkdir -p /path/to/file && touch /path/to/file/filename  or ask in #bash. i guess we are finished here
<iceroot> thiker: or use vi /path/to/file/filename
<SaberX01> he dont want a compound command, not && | or ; allowed .. lol
<iceroot> SaberX01: does not matter, he has some solutions, i guess we can skip that topic
<Bjizzle> Hello. I'm trying to use a gtx 780 as my gpu and a 580 as my physx card. When I try to login (if I get a screen that isn't blank) when I log in I get a blank screen. I've tried nvidia-current (304), 319, and 331 drivers. I'm on 13.10.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Bjizzle,
<ubottu> Bjizzle,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bjizzle> Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Bjizzle, that should get you into the system.  configuration beyond that is also beyond my ability to advise.
<adas> hitsujiTMO:  !
<Bjizzle> Cfhowlett, for the boot params should I have "ro quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff"
<SaberX01> thats prob good for Boot up to login
<cfhowlett> Bjizzle, I believe that's right
<Bjizzle> What about after I login?
<SaberX01> that's all driver stuff then ..
<cfhowlett> Bjizzle, oh that's when the real fun starts!
<SaberX01> Im on 12.04 .. so really can't advice much on the desktop portion ~ 13.10
<Bjizzle> Haha, when can I plug my second monitor into the primary gpu? Once I'm in how do I use the second gpu as physx?
<Bjizzle> And it doesn't seem to display the desktop
<SaberX01> I have no Idea, may want to try in the Nvidia channel.
<Bjizzle> Didn't realize they had a channel. :o I guess I should have as everyone has a channel on freenode
<SaberX01> Bjizzle, actually, I just did a quick search, didn't see one, but may be one around somewhere .. but they probably best info on that issue.
<Bjizzle> #nvidia
<SaberX01> There ya go then. I think the newest NV card I have is a 58 series .. rather old now, just no need for any of the newer cards.
<win5hit> hi there! i'd like to stress test my rigs memory with a ubuntu live-cd.(not memtest86)
<Bjizzle> My friend is letting me borrow his 780 while his motherboard is fried
<win5hit> my idea was to create a ramdisk and bench it with bonnie
<win5hit> but... bonnie keeps throwing a warning that the size for testing should be double ram size... but... i want to stress test ram ;)
<win5hit> any idea how to circumvent this warning?
<ikonia> win5hit: why would you not use memtest - designed to test ram
<SaberX01> There's several mem-test type apps that never make it to the OS stage in boot .. Id' think that's the optimum situation.
<win5hit> ikonia: yes memtest is designed to test ram,but: it's running and not throwing errors(multiple passes). and i'd like to validate a specific behavior: rig freezes if i stress ram.(not completely freezes, gets back after 10 minutes or so... memtest86 doesn't crash, keeps running and stating everything is ok)
<ikonia> win5hit you've just validated it - it's running and not throwing errors - multiple passes "validated"
<win5hit> ^^not exactly
<iceroot> just start eclipse, that is the best stresstest for ram ever :)
<ikonia> win5hit: how not exactly ?
<win5hit> ikonia: when i run a ram stress test on windows i can watch rtts going to >10s, machine response is very bad. now i would like to verify the same behavior on linux.... just to be sure it's an operating system independent problem
<SaberX01> I thought Bonnie was a Disk I/O test suite, didn't think it did memery testing as well.
<win5hit> ikonia: whilst putting 100% cpu load on the rig doesn't affect the latencies
<iceroot> SaberX01: ramdisc
<ikonia> win5hit you've just validated it - and it looks like it's an operating system problem as it's not doing it on windows
<win5hit> ikonia: the other way around
<ikonia> win5hit: ok, the other way around then
<DonkeyHotei> i'm at my wit's end. ext4 crapped itself, had to reformat and reinstall, and now fglrx insists on having a Segmentation fault
<SaberX01> Actually, you really want to crank on a system, MPICH / Linpack Benchmark stuff, that' keeps going until something breaks down.
<win5hit> ikonia: but i still want to see latencies increase when i put load on running linux ;)
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei file systems don't "crap themselves" - explain the problem
<ikonia> win5hit sounds like you're looking for a probolem thats not there
<win5hit> why?
<DonkeyHotei> ikonia: [    21.401] Segmentation fault at address (nil)
<DonkeyHotei> [    21.401] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<win5hit> i can't measure ping latencies if i boot directly into memtest86.
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: that's not a file system error
<ikonia> win5hit: ping ??? that's network
<win5hit> yes
<ikonia> win5hit: what are you talking about stress testing ram with "ping"
<win5hit> look, i was talking about round trip times
<ikonia> win5hit: you where talking about ram a minute ago
<win5hit> yes
<ikonia> now you've swapped to ping without a change of scope
<DonkeyHotei> ikonia: what part of "had to reformat and reinstall" tells you the filesystem still has a problem?
<SaberX01> Network I/O or  Memory .. I be lost now too :-)
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: good luck getting help with your smart responses, bye
<win5hit> yes. if i put stress on ram, running on windows, the latencies(RTT) increase to >10 s. and i would like to validate the same behavior on linux.
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: After reformatting, the filesystem changed entirely, because it was rebuilt clean. So it cant have the same errors.
<DonkeyHotei> bekks: tell that to ikonia
<ikonia> win5hit if you stress your machine - round trips will increase as there will be "wait"
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: I tell it to you. I know ikonia already knows it pretty well.
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei your description of the original problem "ext4 crapped itself" is nonsense, I asked you to clarify what it means
<win5hit> yes. but not like this
<SaberX01> DonkeyHotei, That's not what or why he said what he did.
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: because file systems don't "crap themselves" - so you may have a more serious problem, hence why you are now getting a segfault
<win5hit> from <1ms increase to >10s is not common
<DonkeyHotei> ikonia: my experience differs
<SaberX01> win5hit, so, in Win, when you stressign the RAM, your Ping times increase dramatically as well ?
<win5hit> back to the original question, can i bechmark a ramdisk with bonnie++? (somehow)
<win5hit> SaberX01: yes, rtts increase when i stress ram under windows. but i can't tell about linux because i wasn't able to put stress on ram
<ikonia> win5hit: a ram disk is a file system held in ram - not the same as testing ram
<win5hit> thats why i'm trying to run bonnie++ on a ramdisk
<hitsujiTMO> !attitude | DonkeyHotei ikonia is trying to give you sound advice. Normally you don't see multiple unrelated errors. You should be checking first for an underlying common issue
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei ikonia is trying to give you sound advice. Normally you don't see multiple unrelated errors. You should be checking first for an underlying common issue: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<win5hit> i doesn't matter if its the same as long as it's producing load on the ram
<DonkeyHotei> i'm here because i can't figure out why fglrx won't start, not because i blew away the filesystem
<ikonia> win5hit: it does matter if it's the same
<SaberX01> win5hit, this may work, jsut ahve to create a ramfs first: http://www.jamescoyle.net/how-to/599-benchmark-disk-io-with-dd-and-bonnie
<ikonia> disk IO testing is not the same as testing ram
<win5hit> i've already created one, but i can't run bonnie on it
<SaberX01> No, but I dont think you can ramfs test wihtout some level of Disk I/O happening.
<win5hit> ikonia: but if the "Disk" is held in ram entirely... it's putting stress on ram, right? ;)
<ikonia> more so when you're running from a livecd - that is already HELD IN RAM !!
<ikonia> win5hit: wrong
<ikonia> win5hit: more so from a livecd
<ikonia> I'm off
<win5hit> ikonia: I'm sorry, i can see you are annoied, it's not my attitude. i don't want to get acutal write speed values or smth. i just want to put stress on ram
<bekks> win5hit: then run a memtest.
<DonkeyHotei> win5hit: a time-tested way to put stress on ram is to recompile the kernel in a loop
<hitsujiTMO> win5hit: if you "stress test" with ramfs you'll only end up locking up the kernel. As ramfs will eat everything it can can your kernel will lock up once you run out of ram
<SaberX01> Memtest loads the ram more than any ramfs or liveCD ever would, it's designed for max utilization.
<ikonia> bekks: honeslty...just walk away, he wants to measure ping round trips, while putting load on the ram - using a file system i/o loader ?????
<win5hit> ok. i've already let memtest86 run several passes. i didn't get errors. but i can't tell if latencies increased because if i boot into memtest86 i've got no nics / ips to ping
<bekks> ikonia: yeah, thats the best thing to do - walking away. I dont see the reason for his I/O stuff in RAM until now, too.
<ikonia> bekks it's just stupid giving a false data result driven test,
<win5hit> hitsujiTMO: i've chosen tmpfs and set the size to 50% ram size
<bekks> ikonia: yeah.
<DonkeyHotei> win5hit: memtest86 passes bad ram all the time
<hitsujiTMO> win5hit: tmpfs utilises swap where possible. again will not do what you want
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: memtest86 tests all the ram, it doesnt omit "bad" ram.
<gordonjcp> "bad RAM" doesn't really exist any more
<gordonjcp> it either works, or it doesn't
<DonkeyHotei> bekks: let me rephrase that. it tests ram and the tests pass even when the ram has failed
<gordonjcp> if the RAM is "bad" the machine generally won't even start POST
<gordonjcp> DonkeyHotei: rubbish
<win5hit> I've read the german wiki page. and there is written that i will keep data in memory as long as you are not going low on memory. thats why i only picked 50% of ram size
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: Of course the tests pass, but you get the error messages what exactly couldnt be teste successfully.
<gordonjcp> win5hit: that won't be enough to allow the system to hibernate, if you care about that
<Eagleman7> I am getting the following error: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<win5hit> gordonjcp: i don't care about that
<gordonjcp> win5hit: why bother with swap then?
<Eagleman7> I am getting the following error: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<hitsujiTMO> win5hit, then you're not "stressing" the ram and invalidates your test
<ikonia> Eagleman7 you've said that...
<Eagleman7> Anything i can do to authenticate them?
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO the whole test is wrong - but he doesn't seem to want to accept it
<win5hit> gordonjcp: because i didn't find a flag to set a specific size for ramfs
<ikonia> Eagleman7 which packages are they from which repo
<demon^eye> what program should i use to open a chain RAR`s files?
<gordonjcp> demon^eye: unrar
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman7: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<gordonjcp> win5hit: are you using ramfs?
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys
<demon^eye> winrar?
<demon^eye> i mean winrar for linux?
<gordonjcp> demon^eye: unrar - read it carefully
<allstarsnorks2> I am having a problem install gdm in my install of Ubuntu Server 13.10.
<gordonjcp> allstarsnorks2: why are you installing gdm on a server?
<demon^eye> gordonjcp, : u mean Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version) ?
<win5hit> gordonjcp: nope, right now i'm using tmpfs (because i didn't find a way to limit size of ramfs)
<demon^eye> gordonjcp, : i taking it from Ubuntu software center
<Eagleman7> ikonia, yeh had some problems with my ZNC: http://lpaste.net/8511464637558947840
<gordonjcp> demon^eye: there should be a program called "unrar" in there.  I don't know what "u" is.
<DonkeyHotei> demon^eye: just open the file and it should work, nothing special needed
<ikonia> Eagleman7: your plex repo is pointing at the wrong release, which isn't a good start
<Eagleman7> Seemed like running apt-get update fixed the authenticate issue
<demon^eye> gordonjcp, : there isnt...
<spud__> I've my "video" directory, months ago I deleted from there some videos, and now I wish to try to recover that (to check if maybe they still exists), is there a way to do a "ls" from a directory to see files that in the past was there?
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei, : open with what ? "file roller" ?
<gordonjcp> demon^eye: "apt-cache search unrar"
<DonkeyHotei> demon^eye: yes
<gordonjcp> demon^eye: what do you see?
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei,  : 10x so i am set ... hate terminal commands ;)
<allstarsnorks2_> like I said, I was installing GNOME on my install of Ubuntu Server.
<demon^eye> gordonjcp, : sec will tell ya
<DonkeyHotei> allstarsnorks2_: you never got to say why
<sandhu> hi sir ,,, how to recover deleted photos from 10.10 ubuntu pl tell me ,,,i m in big trouble
<gordonjcp> sandhu: photorec, testdisk
<sandhu> how to download it
<demon^eye> gordonjcp,  : i see dead ppl :D kidding i see that "unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)" and "unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files" and "unp - unpack (almost) everything with one comman "
<DonkeyHotei> sandhu: boot with a live cd, use photorec
<SaberX01> spud__,  not going to be an easy task.
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: boot a 12.04 live cd
<SaberX01> !undelete | spud__
<ubottu> spud__: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<gordonjcp> demon^eye: pick one, probably unrar
<sandhu> i m not having it
<demon^eye> gordonjcp,  : i am using ubuntu 12 LTS default
<demon^eye> gordonjcp,  :10x , any software to grab youtube vids and convert them inti mp4?
<demon^eye> into
<demon^eye> sry but i am new :)
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: you need to be using a supported version on ubuntu to be able to install any recovery tools. so you should boot 12.04 live iso
<sandhu> sir  i m nt having boot cd
<DonkeyHotei> demon^eye: i like "youtube hd suite" for that. search for it on the web
<demon^eye> BTW : i am fighting my ass up to stick to linux (ubuntu ) and dont fall back to windows
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei, : many 10x also much respect :)
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei, : is it free?
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: youtube-dl to download youtube vids. ffmpeg or avconc to convert
<DonkeyHotei> just download it
<sandhu> actually sir i m using ubuntu n windows 7 on same pc ,,,is it possible to recover it
<bekks> sandhu: dualbooting or wubi?
<thom_r> demon eye, I use All Video Downloader
<sandhu> u r not getting it ,,,,,
<bekks> sandhu: Unless you answer it, no.
<SaberX01> Indeed
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO, : all software i grab from ubuntu software center?
<sandhu> i have lost all my photos on  ubuntu 10.10,,,,i m asking how to recover it
<thom_r> demon^eye: use All Video Downloader.
<DonkeyHotei> i answered what i was asked, and i got shoved aside
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: all commandline software from ubuntu software centre
<SaberX01> demon^eye, have a look at file-roller, I think that's a defautl install on UB and it has like 10 formats, rar being one of them.
<bekks> sandhu: Use a 12.04 livecd.
<bekks> sandhu: It has been said multiple times.
<cfhowlett> !recover|sandhu,
<ubottu> sandhu,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<demon^eye> SaberX01, : noted 10x :)
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO,  : i dont see any "avconc" on ubuntu software center...
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: youtube-dl will also most likely grab an mp4. it automatically pulls the best quality
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: libav-tools i think it is. I prefer ffmpeg, but thats deprecated on ubuntu
<thom_r> demon^eye: All Video Downloader will convert youtube videos to MP4 after you download it
<sandhu> from where to get 12.04 livecd
<bekks> sandhu: from www.ubuntu.com
<thom_r> andgu: Ubuntu.com
<thom_r> sandhu: ubuntu.com
<demon^eye> thom_r, : any example for software name?
<SaberX01> yeah, libav-tools provides avconc . dont see ti as a stand alone though.
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO,  : where can i d.l youtube-dl from ?
<thom_r> demon^eye: All Video Downloader is the name of the program
<bekks> !info youtube-dl
<DonkeyHotei> now, anyone have any idea what i missed installing that fglrx needs to not segfault?
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013.08.29-1 (saucy), package size 156 kB, installed size 613 kB
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: sudo apt-get installl youtube-dl
<bekks> demon^eye: from the official repos.
<demon^eye> thom_r,  : i can use script from user script also ... within chrome , but i prefer a software
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: youtube-dl is rediculously simple you use as well as being rediculously reliable
<win5hit> YES :) i finally ended up downloading a packet called stress, which is able to stress ram :) and: i can watch the same problem like running windows. so it's an operating system independet problem. mission accomplished. thanks
<thom_r> demon^eye: open the software center and search for All Video Downloader
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO,  : sudo apt-get installl youtube-dl doesnt work ...
<thom_r> that is exactly what you are looking for
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<hitsujiTMO> demom: soo for the extra l
<hitsujiTMO> sorry*
<demon^eye> thom_r, : already do that , 2 many , just want to get 1 which most ppl use
<thom_r> huh
<thom_r> who cares what most people use, if it works it works
 * DonkeyHotei drops a llama
<demon^eye> thom_r, : what most use is working right ? that my idea :D
<SaberX01> there's a Filter, for most popular or something like that in SW Center.
<thom_r> if you're worried about what most people use then switch back to Windows
<cfhowlett> demon^eye, statistically speaking, most people are idiots ...
<demon^eye> LOL
<bekks> cfhowlett: millions of flies cant be wrong... ;)
<ewook> thom_r: That's really not a good advice.
<cfhowlett> demon^eye, see thom_r's advice
<SaberX01> cfhowlett, thats too fummy :-)
<DonkeyHotei> cfhowlett: i feel like an idiot for asking for help in this channel
<demon^eye> thom_r, : i mean what most ppl uses in linux... so it must working that it
<thom_r> install All Video Downloader from the software center
<SaberX01> Best and Most Popular not always same thing either.
<cfhowlett> DonkeyHotei, I hope I've never given you cause to feel that way.  This is a LEARNING channel, so I welcome questions
<thom_r> it does exactly what you want
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei,  : idiot in one area doesnt make a human idiot
<DonkeyHotei> demon^eye: we all have our strengths and weaknesses
<demon^eye> anyhow ... is there any partition bacup for linux?
<ewook> demon^eye: several.
<ewook> !dd
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei,  : yes , linux is only a minor side of life isnit? :)
<demon^eye> ewook, : can u point some?
<ewook> demon^eye: dd is one option.
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: dd
<demon^eye> dd ...
<DonkeyHotei> well, at this moment, linux is what's giving me trouble in life
<ewook> demon^eye: there's plenty of live cd's that makes it easy. clonezilla should be one.
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: dd -> disk destroyer.       allows you to raw read a block device and write it to a file
<demon^eye> DonkeyHotei,  : how come?
<k1l_> demon^eye: if you ask for a unspecific one, dont blame others if you dont like the answer. make specific questions, that will lead to better answers
<demon^eye> where can i d.l dd ?
<DonkeyHotei> dd is a preinstalled command
<ewook> demon^eye: normally you already have it.
<demon^eye> haa
<k1l_> demon^eye: dd is already included in ubuntu. just see "man dd" for the manual page
<ewook> demon^eye: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<SaberX01> dd is part of core-utils
<demon^eye> ic ... a command line software
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: you can also pipe dd to gzip if you want a compressed image of the drive
<demon^eye> K1l : i like everybody reply , i am not in a position to decide what good or bad atm... :)
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO,  : 10x... noted (when i be more advanced :D )
<ewook> demon^eye: most useful things are commandline tools.
<ewook> demon^eye: and sometimes they get a graphic wrapper.
<demon^eye> ic ...
<ewook> demon^eye: look up clonezilla's live cd if you wanna look at something graphical.
<demon^eye> i dont mind command line but for backup/restore hd... its look little dangerous for newbie like me
<demon^eye> ....clonezilla
<ewook> demon^eye: I think that's the name of it. there are several around :).
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: it unfortunately can be. clonezilla is a popular alternative
<demon^eye> ewook, : where can i d/l it from?
<ewook> demon^eye: www.clonezilla.org :)
<demon^eye> ewook,  : gotya :D
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: ubuntu sofware centre. sudo apt-get install clonezilla
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: not really recommended if he wants the livecd
<hitsujiTMO> ewook: you can install stuff on the ubuntu live cd too
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: Thus, doing backups of full partitions should be done while the system is not alive.
<Guest49724> Hello all, I am wondering if it is possible to move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen on 64 bit Ubuntu 13.10
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO, : why idnot see clonezilla in ubucenter threw the "search" in the graphic way?
<SaberX01> !backup | demon^eye, some other alternatives
<ubottu> demon^eye, some other alternatives: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: sure, but that means you have to do more stuff, than simply download an is.
<ewook> SaberX01: nice ;)
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: not use. i always install from commandline
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: an iso even.
<demon^eye> many 10x pips i wont ask at backup / restore atm its more advanced action than i am now..
<hitsujiTMO> ewook: but he already has an iso - the ubuntu one. just needs to install clonzezilla :P
<demon^eye> really respect your help... i will be back to "bother" you :)
<bekks> demon^eye: then start reading the articles linked :)
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: oh? Missed that part. sorry :)
<demon^eye> bekks,  : i will ... i just ask some general question , just to know where did i land :D
<ewook> demon^eye: that is what this channel is for ;)
<demon^eye> not easy to switch from win to that
<hitsujiTMO> ewook: how else could he have installed ubuntu?
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: I thought he already had. :)
<demon^eye> ewook,  : yep ..! but i dont like to bother ppl with RTFM question...
<hitsujiTMO> ewook: yes. but he still has the iso :p
<ewook> demon^eye: hah, well - that's why there's a bot in here prepped with FAQ/commonly asked questions :).
<SaberX01> could have been a Net / PXE install .. tho unlikely :-)
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: mjees. that that means starting to install something, that he needs to reinstall the second time he loads up the iso :)
<ewook> SaberX01: I love my pxe ;)
<demon^eye> ewook, : how do i axx the boot... to see some :D
<demon^eye> all ic is links in the topic
<ewook> demon^eye: Sorry, what boot?
<SaberX01> think he means bot
<ewook> oh!
<SaberX01> hows does he as ubottu
<SaberX01> *ask
<demon^eye> BOT  < my mistake
<ewook> SaberX01: would you mind introducing him to ubottu? :)
<win5hit> thanks for your help, have a nice day!
<ewook> demon^eye: no worries :).
<demon^eye> got some e book on linux (in the basement :D ) time to pull up the big canon :D
<demon^eye> be back
<DonkeyHotei> the canonical canon
<SaberX01> ewook, I a noob with ubottu ..
<ewook> SaberX01: I keep forgetting everything.. and they have changed his triggers over the years as well :p.
<SaberX01> !ubottu | demon^eye
<ubottu> demon^eye: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ewook> Weey. Awesome! Better read up myself :p.
<SaberX01> In the old days of Linux 1.x.x kernel days, you had to read for days to do anything, now, you do anything in minutes, and nobody ever read about things it seems.
<fpghost84> Hi, I seem to be getting a number of ACPI errors in my syslog, and am trying to determine if they are anything to worry about or not. For example:  "ACPI Error: Gpe0Block - 32-bit FADT register is too long (32 bytes, 256 bits) to convert to GAS struct - 255 bits max, truncating (20121018/tbfadt-201)"
<k1l_> !away > exdis
<ubottu> exdis, please see my private message
<SaberX01> I think anyone wanting to really use Linux, should do the LFS project at least once through just to leant about things you never would otherwise.
<ewook> Agreed :).
<DonkeyHotei> most people aren't into learning
<ewook> Agreed as well :(
<k1l_> SaberX01: i think we are past that days, where you needed to be a "linux guru" to use linux. its a desktop OS now, for desktops users
<bekks> fpghost84: Looks like a broken BIOS and/or a broken ACPI DSDT table. The only chances are updating your BIOS and/or building a custom DSDT table (which can be complicated and very time consuming).
<SaberX01> fpghost84, May want to looky here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-raring/+bug/1262033
<ewook> k1l_: Nah, it can be - but still, if you really wanna use something - not just gnu/linux, you have to roll up your sleves at some point.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1262033 in linux-lts-raring (Ubuntu) "[Dell Inspiron 3537] Multiple CRITICAL/HIGH failures found in fwts report" [Undecided,New]
<SaberX01> k1l_, I know, it's a point and click thing now days, but folks are missing so much good stuff ..
<elimik31> My brother and I are visiting our parents and somehow my brother with his Ubuntu laptop can't get into the wifi of my parents even though I with my debian Laptop can. At home and university he had no problems getting into the wifi. He has a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E535. Using a live CD/USB he actually does manage to get into the wifi, but reinstalling Ubuntu didn't change anything. He still can't get into it. What might the problem be?
<yassine23> hi
<ikonia> elimik31 dependson the error / situation
<elimik31> My brother and I are visiting our parents and somehow my brother with his Ubuntu laptop can't get into the wifi of my parents even though I with my debian Laptop can. At home and university he had no problems getting into the wifi. He has a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E535. Using a live CD/USB he actually does manage to get into the wifi, but reinstalling Ubuntu didn't change anything. He still can't get into it. What might the problem be?
<yassine23> i an new in ric chat
<ikonia> elimik31: I've just responded to you - you don't need to repeat the whole question again
<hitsujiTMO> elimik31: not sure the best course of action to test. but i'd put my money on network manager being the cause
<ObrienDave> elimik31, first two things to check, is the laptop wi-fi on? is the security key entered properly?
<fpghost84> thanks bekks and SaberX01. I have updated the BIOS to the latest one already (1.53 from Lenovo website for Thinkpad S540). How severe is this I wonder? What problems might it lead to? I know nothing about custom DSDT tables
<ewook> hitsujiTMO: since the livecd does not come with the latest versions but his laptop might have it, I'd bet my money on what hitsujiTMO said.
<DonkeyHotei> still boggles my mind that network manager connections cannot be managed without a gui
<SaberX01> fpghost84, ditto, just know it's kernel thing, that's about it, seems to be hitting several Dell's but that's all I can really get from it.
<ikonia> they can be managed without a gui
<DonkeyHotei> ikonia: with what?
<ikonia> there is the network-manager app - or the interfaces file directly, or the ifconfig/ip/iwconfig commands
<JaredForTheWin> Wait..I thought there was also a QuakeNet #ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> DonkeyHotei: nmcli
<DonkeyHotei> the network manager app requires a gui
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei no it doesn't
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: that is the network-manager application, the gnome-network-manager is the gui
<DonkeyHotei> hitsujiTMO: nmcli cannot create wifi connections
<fpghost84> SaverX01: I also get the "ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.DD02._BCL] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20121018/psargs-359)" error like on the Dell bug report too, interesting....
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: It doesnt. It provides a command line interface.
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: It can.
<DonkeyHotei> ikonia: by gui i mean xorg
<elimik31> I haven't managed to mention that he can see other wifi networks, but just can't "see" this one...
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: it doesn't need xorg
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: I think you need to do a bit of catch up reading
<DonkeyHotei> i read the whole manpage and tried nmcli. the manpage even says specifically nmcli cannot connect to wifi
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nmcli.1.html
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: Read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8322/use-network-manager-to-connect-to-a-wifi-access-point-on-the-command-line
<elmosanches> hi everybody. I've started using Ranger. can somebody tell me how to change default text editor?
<JaredForTheWin> Is Ranger a operating system, or default text editor?
<MonkeyDust> !info ranger
<ubottu> ranger (source: ranger): File manager with an ncurses frontend written in Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.0-1 (saucy), package size 130 kB, installed size 543 kB
<DonkeyHotei> ikonia: the manpage on precise is different, and i quote:
<hitsujiTMO> elimik31: as in its doesn't show up in the scan?
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei don't need a quote - I don't doubt you
<elmosanches> !info ranger
<DonkeyHotei> However, if a connection
<DonkeyHotei>            requires a secret to activate and if that secret is not stored at
<DonkeyHotei>            the system level, nmcli will not be able to activate it; it is
<DonkeyHotei>            currently unable to supply the needed secrets to NetworkManager.
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: however that is not the case, and there is also the interfaces file, or the ifconfig/ip/iwconfig commadns that can do it
<SaberX01> elmosanches, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<ikonia> DonkeyHotei: basically no need for a gui,
<JaredForTheWin> elmosanches: honestly just use Nautilus, it comes with Ubuntu and is just good
<elmosanches> SaberX01: first thing I did. no result
<hitsujiTMO> elimik31: from his machine can you get us the result of: lspci
<elmosanches> JaredForTheWin: mmmm  niah
<hitsujiTMO> elimik31: sorry, from his machine can you get us the result of: lspci -nn
<elimik31> and, at least as he tells me, using the "connect with a hidden network" didn't help as well
<freshmint> hey, can i set a default upload rate for my ssh server? im doing sftp from a windows machine and file transfer is kind of slow
<SaberX01> elmosanches, Interesting, plan be, right click a file, properties, open-with (select or Add)
<DonkeyHotei> ifconfig/ip/iwconfig cannot create a Network Manager connection
<SaberX01> Plan-B
<XATRIX> How can i see the startup services order ?
<XATRIX> Is there any visual ?
<pcpcpc> Hi there. I am trying to get my crypted data, because i cannot pass the login screen.
<pcpcpc> I already did ecryptfs-recover-private, and now there is: "Private data mounted read-only at /tmp/ecryptfs. ...."
<pcpcpc> What can i do now with this data?
<hitsujiTMO> XATRIX: thats dependant on the type of service
<SaberX01> XATRIX,  initctl list  .. but Im not 100% is that's start order.
<elmosanches> SaberX01: what you talkin about?
<SaberX01> elmosanches, Plan-B for changing editors ..
<XATRIX> SaberX01: i think my services start order is different on 2 nodes, so my node2 doesn't send APRs when it get's back online and annouce itself to the cluster
<SaberX01> elmosanches, Plan-C .. install / use dconf-editor and change it there.
<elmosanches> SaberX01: global editor setting have no impact on what ranger picks up
<SaberX01> elmosanches, It's under favorites, but OK, I give up.
<DonkeyHotei> anyone around who can help with fglrx?
<k1l_> !details |  DonkeyHotei
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pcpcpc> Hi there. I am trying to get my crypted data, because i cannot pass the login screen.
<pcpcpc> I already did ecryptfs-recover-private, and now there is: "Private data mounted read-only at /tmp/ecryptfs. ...."
<pcpcpc> How can I get through to my data or copy it?
<JaredForTheWin> pcpcpc: Do you remember if the crypted data was copyable?
<pcpcpc> no i dont know, its the whole home data
<hitsujiTMO> XATRIX: you have 2 types of serive init processes running. sysv and upstart. sysv uses a sequence number, upstart has a more dynamic event driven system
<XATRIX> hitsujiTMO: Seems like i have systemd
<DonkeyHotei> k1l_: I have a problem with xorg aborting with signal 11. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04.3 LTS. When I try to start X, it aborts. I get the following output: (pastebin forthcoming) but I expected X not to crash
<XATRIX> I'm using Ubuntu-server 13.10
<gordonjcp> XATRIX: every time you pop up in the channel I want to play Quake
<k1l_> DonkeyHotei: how are you tryiing to start x? start the lightdm and see what error it brings
<hitsujiTMO> XATRIX: no, no you don't
<XATRIX> gordonjcp: go ahead
<DonkeyHotei> k1l_: lightdm not installed, using xinit
<pcpcpc> JaredForTheWin: no i dont know, its the whole home data
<k1l_> DonkeyHotei: :/
<SaberX01> xinit .. why ?
<DonkeyHotei> SaberX01: it's a headless machine
<k1l_> DonkeyHotei: that are  some important details
<SaberX01> Im on a headless machine now .. I still dont understand why xinit
<DonkeyHotei> the machine worked fine before i had to reinstall, xinit and all
<SaberX01> DonkeyHotei, why would I want a X-System init for a headless server?
<DonkeyHotei> SaberX01: X has to be running for gpgpu with fglrx
<SaberX01> DonkeyHotei, is this like a VM server or something, if no monitor, why would I care about fglrx ?
<JaredForTheWin> pcpcpc: if you remember the decryption key or password to decrypt the files, good. set up a Live USB or Live CD, boot from that, press Try Ubuntu, get to your files
<DonkeyHotei> SaberX01: X has to be running for gpgpu with fglrx
<elimik31> this is the output of the "lscpi -nn" command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639579/
<SaberX01> DonkeyHotei, New one on me, I use init.d and upstart ..
<Mistress_Artemis> hi i want to find a bondage channel, can anyone help me?
<SaberX01> No
<MonkeyDust> !alis | Mistress_Artemis
<ubottu> Mistress_Artemis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DonkeyHotei> SaberX01: i'm starting xinit from init.d
<JaredForTheWin> Holy crap.
<SaberX01> On a headless server .. ok
<JaredForTheWin> I did a Alis List for ubuntu...
<JaredForTheWin> THE CHANNELS!
<aleksejs_> Hi, I have a problem with skype on xubuntu. When I try to log in it shows "you are already loggen in on this computer". But there's no any skype instance in process list. I've tried to delete ~/.Skype/shared.*, didn't help
<aleksejs_> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> aleksejs_, I'd suggest sudo apt-get purge skype then do a reinstall
<JaredForTheWin> aleksejs_: I think there's a Xubuntu channel, go ask there
<gordonjcp> aleksejs_: aha, are the permissions correct for .Skype?
<cfhowlett> aleksejs_, stay with us, this is a common problem
<gordonjcp> aleksejs_: also try "mv .Skype/ .Skype-old"
<hitsujiTMO> elimik31: can you also give the output of: lspci -knn
<gordonjcp> skype is horrible and has rubbish error messages
<gordonjcp> I don't know why people use it
<kai__370> hi all. When i put "console log" in my  upstart script. Will also be output of processes that have been launched by my service be logged? Thanks!
<DonkeyHotei> gordonjcp: because there STILL isn't any free equivalent
<ewook> DonkeyHotei: there's not?
<ewook> DonkeyHotei: really? :)
<JaredForTheWin> donkeyhotei: there is a free equivalent. Google+ Hangouts and all the video chat stuff Google made.
<DonkeyHotei> closest is jitsi, and it's not very usable
<MonkeyDust> because it's the mainstream and 98% of the computer users know only what's mainstream
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, cuz its a cheap phone .. but I agree, think it's rubbish too.
<DonkeyHotei> Google+ is non-free
<ewook> DonkeyHotei: but that is still on skype/msn network, no?
<MonkeyDust> but it's google
<gordonjcp> DonkeyHotei: why do people use it at all, leaving free and non-free out?
<JaredForTheWin> Yes it is, donkey
<gordonjcp> I don't get the point of it
<pcpcpc> JaredForTheWin: i switched my pw with passwd and then i couldnt get through the login screen anymore, but new pw was correct... - i raed that but i do not have my old pw http://askubuntu.com/a/280186....... i mean "ecryptfs-recover-private" says the data is mounted read-only at tmp - isnt this usefull or isnt it possible to get it from there?
<aleksejs_> ok, after deleting ~/.Skype I could log in
<thiker> how to install epel on ubuntu?
<DonkeyHotei> gordonjcp: because it works
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: phones are cheap phones, why not just use a phone?
<MonkeyDust> thiker  what's epel?
<trevorj> thiker: epel is for rpm based distros
<hitsujiTMO> DonkeyHotei: then go write your own. its really easy http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webrtc/basics/
<JaredForTheWin> next time just use google+ hangouts, they are free
<gordonjcp> DonkeyHotei: why not just use a phone?
<MonkeyDust> or go outside and meet actual people
<LjL> gordonjcp: uh, i'm not really sure why you're under the impression phone calls (not to mention video calls) are cheap...
<gordonjcp> LjL: they're free, not cheap
<LjL> gordonjcp: uhm no?
<gordonjcp> okay, if I call internationally it's like 6p a minute
<DonkeyHotei> how do you get video on your phone? skype.
<trevorj> DonkeyHotei: hangouts
<gordonjcp> I don't really care about video
<LjL> gordonjcp: i pay more than 6p a minute to call locally.
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, I dont know, I dont own or use either one, no cell, voip, skypy nadda .. no interest in them at all.
<LjL> gordonjcp: so maybe other people are in different situations from you, and that's why they use whatever they use
<aleksejs_> gordonjcp, I know that skype is a crap, but I'm using it because of several reasons, one of them is work
<JaredForTheWin> how do you get video on your iPhone?
<JaredForTheWin> FaceTime.
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: so how do you phone out for pizza? ;-)
<SaberX01> I dont :-)
<gordonjcp> LjL: wth, where are you?
<JaredForTheWin> oh wait you all dropped your iPhones in the water
<trevorj> JaredForTheWin: or hangouts =P
<LjL> gordonjcp: i'm in italy
<pcpcpc> JaredForTheWin: so i dont have the login passphrase to decrypt because its awaiting the old one, the mount passphrase is empty so is correct
<gordonjcp> LjL: hm, expensive phones there then?
<trevorj> cross platform > single platform restrictions
<SaberX01> gordonjcp, Im almost 30 miles from the nearest town, they'd be pissed if I ahd them deliver up the mountain here.. LOL
<gordonjcp> LjL: I've only had a mobile for a good few years
<aleksejs_> and Google services are not free, they are free of charge
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: and you don't have a phone at all?
<SaberX01> Nope
<gordonjcp> LjL: stopped bothering with a landline years ago
<SaberX01> I have a Sat Phone fer like emergencys' but, not used it in 5 yrs.
<elimik31> the output of "lscpi -knn": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639627/
<LjL> gordonjcp, we've only recently-ish even started having "flatrate" plans for landlines, instead of paying by the minute for local and long-distance calls separately. on cellphones, it's worse, although we also have flatrates on them now, which can be cheapish, but it does depend on how much a person calls (i don't really call very much at all, so it's actually alright for me). but, most of my actual friends are online and located abroad anyway
<JaredForTheWin> pcpcpc: first off, we know what your password is, good job,mate. second off, you are starting to waste my time.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SaberX01> Where did that EPEL question go, I missed that one, isn't that like CentOS / RH stuff?
<JaredForTheWin> SaberX01, GordonJCP, LjL, it sounds like you may want to head on over to ubuntu-offtopic
<SaberX01> Im already logged in there ..
<hitsujiTMO> elimik31: looks like drivers not loaded. please try: printf "blacklist b43\nblacklist wl\n" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<JaredForTheWin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SaberX01> Im aware of them thanks.
<JaredForTheWin> maybe later
<JaredForTheWin> I only bet you guys are going to lol at this..
<ObrienDave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> uh
<DonkeyHotei> here is my backtrace: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3HXFfG1F
<hellooo> does anyone know how to switch the units displayed in system monitor under "network history" to be based on bits instead of bytes
<kaimast> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kaimast slmruvxmgnds
<hellooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/366235 suggests that there's a fix for that already
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366235 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "system monitor uses incorrect network speed (throughput) units" [Low,Fix released]
<hellooo> yep but I can't find a setting for it
<ObrienDave> ubottu
<ObrienDave> is a bot
<hellooo> ah I see
<blek> Hello all. :)
<PatrickDickey> Would not having a modem create a problem where my networking only configures successfully if I boot into Recovery mode?
<PatrickDickey> Hi blek. How's it going?
<blek> I am looking for someone that interested in translating Ubunchu, that renowned Ubuntu manga few years back then. Right now, we are lacking on manpower. :)
<hellooo> ok I found it
<blek> PatrickDickey fine day here, thanks. :)
 * PatrickDickey never heard of ubunchu. Got a link?
<blek> PatrickDickey http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/c8.html
<hitsujiTMO> hellooo: system monitor -> preferences -> bits
<hellooo> hitsujiTMO: yep i found it
<RiotingPacifist> Is there a GUI polkit editor yet?
<Guest9298> Hello guys!!!
<MonkeyDust> blek  it's not really ontopic, but start here https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ubunchu-translators
<Guest9298> i wuold need a expert on graphic card drivers
<Guest9298> nvidia in specific
<MonkeyDust> Guest9298  ask here and wait, maybe someone can help
<Guest9298> anyone know where i can go or who i can speak with?
<blek> MonkeyDust  I am also joined the googlegroups team, but the progress is very slow and it has been two years already. Like I said, the team is lacking on manpower.
<PatrickDickey> !nvidia | oldman
<ubottu> oldman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<PatrickDickey> That will get you started, at least oldman.
<MonkeyDust> blek  and it's not supported here
<blek> MonkeyDust care to explain more? I don't really get it. Sorry, English itself isn't my primary language.
<oldman> got a bit of a problem with it.. i have done everything. i wuuold like like a list to do and i could write what happens.... this is the fifth time i install ubuntu on this computer i have had it a week. and i really did every single step to step i found on google and ask ubuntu'
<oldman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/395854/ubuntu-problems-in-12-04-and-13-10-on-the-sony-vaio-fit
<KamZou> Hi, i'm on ubuntu 13.10 (64bits) i can't install wine (wine, wine1.7 wine amd64 .....) via apt-get install. I get the following problem : " wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed" any idea please ?
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: start off by telling us what gpu you have
<ezra-s> Kamzou, are you using a ppa?
<oldman>  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 735M 2 Gt
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: and what nvidia driver did you install?
<ObrienDave> KamZou, sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<ObrienDave> KamZou,then sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<OerHeks> !info wine saucy
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: ppas aren't really supported here
<ezra-s> ObrienDave, you can specify two or more packages in the same apt-get install statement
<ObrienDave> yea, i know. trying to keep it simple. KISS principal ;P
<KamZou> ezra-s, yes :  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  i did the nvidia 319
<ezra-s> in any case apt-get install selects correct dependencies and isntall them by default so it should not be necessary, unless dependencies are not met or he is really doing dpkg -i...
<hitsujiTMO> oldman:  and have you installed bumblee and prime?
<KamZou> ObrienDave, when i try to install 1.6 i get :  wine1.6 : Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1)
<oldman> and now i have bumblebee with no  succsess
<ezra-s> KamZou, but you need to do sudo apt-get update first
<KamZou> i did
<oldman> yes
<oldman> prime give me blackscreen when boot and no desktop
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: what ppa are you using? are you using multiple conflicting ppas?
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO,  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<mbroeker> Can someone help me with this warning message from nVidia Driver? http://codepad.org/3Hn6zfbR
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: please paste ther link it generates
<ezra-s> mbroeker, basically it tells you not to use vgafb because you risk corruption
<mbroeker> ezra-s, do you know how to disable it and use plymouth splash?
<ezra-s> mbroeker, blacklist it if you are using nvidia propietary driver
<mbroeker> ezra-s, ok, will do
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, i've only those ppas "installed" : http://pastebin.com/Ad5hsKkM
<oldman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639797/
<mbroeker> brb
<OerHeks> KamZou, that https://launchpad.net/~joe-yasi/+archive/yasi ppa has wine too, conflicting. that is why PPA's are not supported, too many dependencie problems\
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639797/
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: i see references to 3 different nvidia drivers
<KamZou> OerHeks, i'm trying to remove the yasi one
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,   what does that mean?  what do i have to do?
<md_nfs> hello every one
<oldman> hello
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | KamZou
<ubottu> KamZou: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<md_nfs> when a cron set * * * * * like this, than bash cript how frequently run?
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current && sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319
<llutz> md_nfs: every minute
<md_nfs> llutz, thanks
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,   what does that mean?  what do i have to do?
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,   sorry... done
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, same issue without the second ppa :(
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: reboot
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: pastebin: apt-cache policy wine-1.7
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO : N: Couldn't find any package by regex 'wine-1.7'
<ezra-s> wine1.7
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/mZKkbzNU
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639863/
<ice9> after I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and then kubuntu-desktop, there is noticeable noise when playing mp3
<OerHeks> !info darktable
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 2645 kB, installed size 7906 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: whats the output of: sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: : whats the output of: sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: sorry dont run that
<backbox> hello
<backbox> brothers
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'wine1.7'
<ezra-s> 13.10 uses 1.4
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/d75A02Dh
<backbox> ok  brother
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* nvidia-prime
<SuperLag> The Ubuntu configuration on my laptop is near perfect, but I want to do the hard drive shuffle. What's the most efficient way to get everything moved around, and intact?
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get install wine1.7-i386
<SuperLag> Where ~ is, is where I want / to be, when I'm done.
<backbox>  sudo apt-get install guga
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  done
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/puVVnQdb
<oldman> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639899/
<oldman>  new one
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 nvidia-settings-304 nvidia-settings-319
<oldman> hitsujiTMO, new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639913/
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: reboot amd make sure everything is still ok
<hitsujiTMO> s/amd/and
<backbox> hello hitsuji
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: pastebin: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0:i386
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/0vU18Aqn And it continues over and over ...
<ice9> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm doesn't show options to choose  between lightdm and kdm, the command just exits
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  rebooted. nothing special happend. still saying graphics spec. is intel ivybridge and here the new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6639926/
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: need to see where the conflict is stemming from: sudo apt-get install default-jre-headless
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/0qHQB7YN
<imghost> ice9, whats the issue?
<ice9> imghost: where can I set the greeter?
<imghost> ice9, whats the problem? which display manager are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: what about: sudo apt-get install -s openjdk-7-jre
<ice9> thanks imghost I solved it
<ice9> imghost: now I have a problem with sound, noise in one of the speakers,  this happened after I installed kubuntu-desktop I think
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, if i resolve the 3 next dependancies, then i got this issue : http://pastebin.com/XVe2jpXW
<imghost> ice9,lol ok :), may be speaker got damaged
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, it looks like it would remove a lot of packages ..
<hitsujiTMO> ZamZou looks like openjdk-7-jre  is the problem
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/Sbi2cXrf
<mbroeker> ezra-s, i have disabled the bootsplash, blacklisted the fb module and the warning has gone...
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: guess its not then. did you use ppa-purge?
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: or did you just remove the ppa?
<IDF> what should i learn first with linux on my Ubuntu? keep in mind ive never used linux before (:
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | IDF
<ubottu> IDF: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<[Gentoo]> IDF: just use it
<IDF> ahh sweet ty :)
<[Gentoo]> if you cant do something, then you learn how
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, i removed the ppa, then i still found some entries thah i removed manually (and then i see here someone writtint me about ppa purge package... but it won't "find" the package) i've just did a apt-get update after thah
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO,  but i've still nothing installed via this ppa (i've added this one few minutes ago)
 * IDF puts image to vm and gets going
<IDF> tyvm
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: ahh thats the problem. you still have some parts of that ppa installed. it has updated some libs which is the cause of the conflict
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: can you add that ppa again and run ppa-purge
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, i hope you're right. Is there a way to clean this mess ? :D
<KamZou> ok i try
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  I have to walk the dogs so i be back in an hour or so.  if you kidly cuold send me kind of a list of what to do. to get the nvidia to work?  ty
<ezra-s> mbroeker, I'm glad you got it sorted
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, ok i've added the ppa, purged, did a apt-get update, but still an issue with apt-get install wine (wine1.6 1.7 i1386 amd64 .......)
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: only think to assume is a broken ppa then unfortunately
<ice9> which irc channel is related to codecs?
<[Gentoo]> ice9: like what
<[Gentoo]> maybe theres specific ones
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, i don't understand your last sentence ?
<ice9> [Gentoo]: I have problems with sound, there are noise when playing something
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: as in i'd assume that the wine-ppa simply doesn't work. (they could have an incorrectly specified dependency in a package for instance )
<KamZou> hitsujiTMO, so it may work in few hours for instance ?
<hitsujiTMO> KamZou: or a few weeks. depending on what the problem is and if its theirs to fix. ( google had a similar problem with chromes deb, tooke them 2 weeks to fix it )
<KamZou> ok, i hope the problem is there, thank you for your time hitsujiTMO
<Bjizzle> Hi. I recently got a gtx 780 so I tried using it with my 580. Now I'm trying to just use the 780. When I took out the 580 I now can't boot past bios splash screen and I can't get into the bois. I know all my hardware is fine.
<[Gentoo]> Bjizzle: try draining the power
<[Gentoo]> press and hold power button few times when pc is unplugged
<Bjizzle> Okay I did that
<[Gentoo]> i take it it still doesnt work
<Bjizzle> Let us see..
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: if you cant get into the bios make sure the 780 is seated correctly and power is connected correctly
<Bjizzle> Sounded like it did but I guess not.
<Bjizzle> No, it's not working. I can't get into bios. I'm p darn sure it's in there properly.
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: if not then you could be holding a dead 780
 * ObrienDave would check the connections first
<Hydr0p0nX>  anyone abel to help me with a hdmi audio issue on 12.04.3 ?
<yfgyugs87fy> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<ObrienDave> !ask | Hydr0p0nX
<yfgyugs87fy> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<yfgyugs87fy>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<yfgyugs87fy> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<yfgyugs87fy>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<FloodBot1> yfgyugs87fy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Hydr0p0nX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Bjizzle> The gtx 780 was working before I took out the 580. The drivers weren't though
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: is it in the first pci-e slot?
<Bjizzle> Yes
<Bjizzle> At the top
<Bjizzle> I just reseated it
<pcpcpc> Hi there,  i have a Problem: I cannot login anymore. After i changed my Password with passwd, there is just a short black screen and than back to login screen. I have ubuntu 12.04. Actually I just need get my Data very urgently.
<hitsujiTMO> pcpcpc: did you have an encrypted home directory
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<Bjizzle> It's doing the same thing after reseating it.
<vorburger> hello, would this be an appropriate channel to ask for help re. an issue of greeter no longer appearing after reboot? It's a fresh vanilla std. 13.10 install, and I had installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday to have a look, then removed all packages that installed today, and seem to have removed something too much.... help, anyone? Tx!
<pcpcpc> yes
<AssociateX> Hollas!
<pcpcpc> hitsujiTMO: yes
<hitsujiTMO> pcpcpc: try changing back your password
<AssociateX> So, I want to figure out if I can use wireless with ubuntu or not. Is it doable or is it a chore or even possible?
<pcpcpc> hitsujiTMO: back to the old one? I dont know anymore.. Or i am not really sure.
<somsip> AssociateX: yes, yes. cli can be more tricky, yes
<pcpcpc> hitsujiTMO: Is there an other way
<G[zero]D> Hi all, there are new about bug when connect iphone on ubuntu?
<somsip> AssociateX: all dependant on your chipset/adapater of course
<AssociateX> somsip, thank you. Do you have an app in mind?
<hitsujiTMO> pcpcpc: i'm not familiar with how home dir encryption works. you obviously need to update the password for the encrypted directory to mach your account password. you can recover the files seperately with http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<LinuxKilledMe> greetings #Ubuntu. after trying to set up my nvidia config to fix vsync problem, whenever i boot ubuntu, it give me a black screen. After asking help here, a guy told me that i needed to enable nomodeset in the grub conf to be able to boot properly. I did that, now my screen is stuck in the ubuntu loading screen. Any hints ? thanks :)
<pcpcpc> hitsujiTMO: I will try thank you
<somsip> AssociateX: well I've only use cli, but plenty of people here have success with the provided gui tool. Maybe if you give more details you will get some help from someone who uses that
<hitsujiTMO> Bjizzle: i'm out of ideas if thats not working and its not dead
<AssociateX> Somsip what details do you need to hear?
<AssociateX> somsip, Kubuntu.
<Bjizzle> I was getting bios code b2 meaning "legacy option rom initialization"
<Hydr0p0nX> running ubuntu 12.04.3 and audio out over HDMI isn't working, I've made sure all my outputs are unmuted and turned up, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640144/
<somsip> AssociateX: what is your wifi card/chipset/whatever. And I have no experience with Kubuntu so you'll need help fro, an other
<Bjizzle> Now it's saying b4 which is "USB hot plug"
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: wifi works for 80% of peeps out of the box. for another 10% it involves minor fiddleing. another 5% involes messing around/compiling with drivers. the remaining 5% have issues caused by network manager or non exiting drivers
<Teacherman> I am new here...is this where I ask questions concerning 10.04 Linuxmce
<AssociateX> somsip, lsusb doesn't tell me anything.
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, thank you.
<somsip> AssociateX: is it a usb dongle?
<AssociateX> no
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: can you give us the vendor id and pci id?
<AssociateX> somsip, I'm going to search through lshw unless you have a better suggestion.
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, ^^^'
<somsip> AssociateX: my suggestion would be 'dont use lsusb if it isnt a usb dongle'. Looks there are more experienced people here who will be able to advise
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: whats the relevant line in: lspci -nn
<Teacherman> Will Linuxmce 10.4 interface with controller 2314U along with 2314S ?
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, I'm not sure. Let me pastebin it.
<hitsujiTMO> Teacherman: this is ubuntu support
<edd_> hello
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.ca/2517868
<AssociateX> see anything?
<hitsujiTMO> Teacherman: try /join #LinuxMCE
<edd_> is the wireless issue solved in some update   of 12.04?
<Teacherman> Thank you for the information.
<vorburger> edd_, this isn't you Dumbill? It's Michael..
<edd_> what >
<edd_> ?
<Teacherman> I have a question concerning Ubuntu also...what is needed to get my internal 3 1/2 floppy disks to working...also my Logitec Web cam?
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<AssociateX> LTS
<jhutchins> edd_: Depends on which wireless issue.  There isn't a general problem.
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, how could I tell you the exact version?
<Hammer> is they are any stuf here?
<edd_> ok so i have some issues  with my wireless on acer notebook with atheros ar9485 , i could only make it work using echo " options asus_nb_wmi wpfa=1" >/etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf, is it solved yet in some update for 12.04.3?
<edd_> jhutchins,
<hitsujiTMO> Teacherman: both devices should work with straight off
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: lts = 12.04. you wifi is supported in kernel 3.11 where you have 3.08 at the latest
<jhutchins> edd_: I don't know, but why would there be any change?
<AssociateX> uname -a
<AssociateX> Linux HPLaptop 3.2.0-56-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 09:20:45 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Teacherman> Perhaps I am in the wrong version of Ubuntu also...I  currently have 12.04.3
<AssociateX> I have 3.2.blah
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/337785/wireless-not-working-on-toshiba-satellite-c55-a528110ec:8179
<edd_> can i use primus bumblebee backend on 12.04.3?
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, thank you man!
<edd_> 12.04.3 with bumblebee primus backend ? anyone ?
<edd_> HALP! plox!
<LinuxKilledMe> greetings #Ubuntu. after trying to set up my nvidia config to fix vsync problem, whenever i boot ubuntu, it give me a black screen. After asking help here, a guy told me that i needed to enable nomodeset in the grub conf to be able to boot properly. I did that, now my screen is stuck in the ubuntu loading screen. Any hints ? thanks :)
<edd_> i am switching OS
<edd_> too much bullshit
<LinuxKilledMe> lol
<edd_> and I also donated moneyz
<edd_> to ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<LinuxKilledMe> edd_: i feel just like you right now...
<hitsujiTMO> LinuxKilledMe: nomodeset is used for the open nouveau driver, not the proprietary driver
<LinuxKilledMe> hitsujiTMO: i only did what Rory asked me to do. Im trying to leave windows, but its hard to find proper support :-/
<Rory> LinuxKilledMe: eh?
<LinuxKilledMe> hitsujiTMO: i mean i dont know much about why he asked me to do so
<hitsujiTMO> LinuxKilledMe: did you install the proprietary drivers?
<LinuxKilledMe> nope.
<pcpcpc> Hey hitsujiTMO: maybe you or someone else have a hint for me: i followed this how-to http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu , but after opening the files with gksu nautlius there were still crypted
<pcpcpc> *they were
<Rory> LinuxKilledMe: You can disable nomodeset temporarily if it doesn't help, and then disable it permanently again once you have booted - hold shift to access the Grub menu while booting, then press E to edit the current option. Scroll down and remove the nomodeset option then press Ctrl-X to boot
<bekks> pcpcpc: All your questions were already answered in #ubuntu-de
<bekks> pcpcpc: You really just have to follow the wiki article you've already been given.
<hitsujiTMO> LinuxKilledMe: what entries did add to xorg.conf?
<LinuxKilledMe> hitsujiTMO: ive not edited that file
<kubunto> vid issue: http://pastebin.com/7P3zEgsD
<LinuxKilledMe> is there a way to desinstall all nvidia settingds
<sandhu> i m not able to download or install testdisk from 10.10 ubuntu software centre
<bekks> sandhu: No.
<LinuxKilledMe> then reinstall them in the clean way ?
<vmusr> how to enable my bluetooth adapter? I can see it in lsusb, but there's no bluetooth in the OS
<bekks> sandhu: 10.10 is EOL.
<sandhu> means
<bekks> sandhu: No support for 10.10 anymore.
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: no support, no repo, no nothing
<sandhu> but how i can upgrade this ,,,i have lost my all photos
<bekks> sandhu: use a live cd, install/use testdisk from the livecd.
<SuperLag> Would "rsync -avz /home/foo/ /path/to/homebackup" get the job done *properly* to make a clone of ~?
<sandhu> what is live cd
<devicenull> so, I'm trying to install 12.04 x64 via net install, and the precise-updates installer.  however, I'm getting an error from the installer saying 'no kernel modules were found'.  Looking at the logs of the HTTP mirror I'm using, I see the installer fetching content from the /precise/ repo, no /precise-updates/ .  How do I convince the installer to use the
<devicenull> right version of files?
<bekks> sandhu: the 12.04 live cd you asked where to download from today.
<vmusr> f0rever
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: this was explained to you yesterday. you need to boot a 12.04 live cd to recover your photos. then once they are recovered you can safely upgrade
<jeffrey_f> Question:  Thinkpad T60. Bluetooth works great.  After lid close=hibernate and de-hibernate bluetooth doesn't connect to nor find any devices.  This works fine after a fresh start from power-down.
<luiz> Hi guys, I got this 3G modem which is not connecting. I've searched a lot on google found a bunch of solutions, none worked. Can anyone help me out? the modem is a huawei e173
<kubunto> vid issue: http://pastebin.com/7P3zEgsD
<sandhu> from where i can get 12.04
<sandhu> is there any site or sourse
<bekks> sandhu: www.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: releases.ubuntu.com
<bekks> sandhu: Same site as earlier today.
<knightshade> Hello
<luiz> Help with modem 3g that wont connect ?
<knightshade> !3G | luiz
<kubunto> vid issue: http://pastebin.com/7P3zEgsD
<sandhu> is that 12.04.3 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> kubunto: they're all the same thing.
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  if i can bother you a wile? i now did the install of bumblebee nvidia primus... still i se in the info that its intel. is tthere still something to do?
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: yes
<luiz> knightshade, nothing happened... I'm trying now some other config I just found on google
<kubunto> hitsujiTMO: what do you mean
<edd_> i have bumblebee installed
<edd_> oldman,
<oldman> yes
<oldman> edd_
<edd_> you should optirun -b none nvidia-settings c:8  <--- google it
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: to run an app with you nvidia gpu you need to run it with primus run. i.e.: primusrun steam
<kubunto> hitsujiTMO: how do i fix it
<edd_> yes as hitsujiTMO  said, you only run some stuff with the discrete graphics card
<edd_> either with virtualgl or primus backend
<edd_> oldman,  you have 12.04.3
<edd_> ?
<sandhu> now i m downloading desktop cd ,,,what to do later...am i going right
<edd_> uga buga
<kubunto> worked itself out
<sandhu> tell me ....
<sandhu> pl reply..
<Rory> sandhu: Burn it to a blank dvd, or create a bootable USB flash drive
<axizor> how do i install glibc 2.16 on a 64bit 12.04 machine\
<Rory> !install | sandhu
<ubottu> sandhu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<hitsujiTMO> kubunto: that adobe package you are trying to install is just another way of installing the other package. adobe are no longer supporting linux so if you want to try another flash player install chrome and remove the adobe flash player. chrom come bundled with its own player
<edd_> sander, ubuntu can ruin your day in many ways , you're not alone
<edd_> sandhu,
<edd_> quit
<Rory> axizor: you cna use "sudo apt-get install libc6=2.16-0ubuntu5 && sudo ldconfig"
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: this was explained to you yesterday. burn the iso. boot to the live cd (test ubuntu). then install and use photorec from the live cd
<axizor> Rory says libc6 was not found
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  edd_  okej so i dont get it to start up when i start the computer? i have noticed youtube laggs a lott  if i watch full hd videos dosent nvidia help in that?
<sandhu> that desktop cd will be ISO
<axizor> anyone successfully running a utorrent server on x64
<luiz> can anyone help me with 3G modem. Here the syslog http://pastebin.com/HLBc2sky
<sandhu> pl tell me
<hitsujiTMO> oldman, optimus cards are run on demand. so you must call it. your intel gpu should be more than capable of fullscreen vid acceleration. most likely the gpu isnt the cause of the lag
<oldman> edd_, i had the 12.04 and it worked nice. i boted the computer and ubuntu 12.04 reconised the nvidia. but had truble with the sound. you can check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/395854/ubuntu-problems-in-12-04-and-13-10-on-the-sony-vaio-fit
<sandhu> this will be iso image
<sandhu> that desktop cd will be ISO
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: can you rephrase the question. doesn't make sense
<jeffrey_f> Thinkpad T60-->Bluetooth works great.  After lid close=hibernate and de-hibernate, bluetooth doesn't connect to nor find any devices.  It works fine after a fresh start from power-down.  Any ideas
<sandhu> now i m downloading desktop cd ,,is that will be iso
<hitsujiTMO> !in | sandhu maybe it might be easier if you got help in your native language
<ubottu> sandhu maybe it might be easier if you got help in your native language: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<luiz> Help modem 3g? wont connect http://pastebin.com/HLBc2sky
<hitsujiTMO> sandhu: yes thats an iso file that you can burn to cd
<sandhu> k thax bro.....
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  ohh this is awwful. do you think that i go back to 12.04 and rather fix the sound problem? this continius problem with ubuntu tears my relationship up (-_-)
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: i wouldn't recommend 12.04 with such a new system. Some drivers may not have been backported
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: what is the sound issue?
<axizor> anyone know about how to get glibc on 12.04 x64
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  ohh this is awwful. do you think that i go back to 12.04 and rather fix the sound problem? this continius problem with ubuntu tears my relationship up (-_-)
<axizor> dont use ubuntu then
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  sorry.... having sound in headphone jack but not the speakers
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: is that from first boot? or did it never go to speaker?
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  i was trying to get it to work in 2 days and followed google tight. then i was lead to upgrade kernel and then i never got the 12.04 to start anymore
<luiz> modem 3g, can anyone make huawei connect?
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  then i went back to 13.10. and noticed that 12.04 not reconise  my nvidia
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  then i went back to 13.10. and noticed that 13.10 not reconise  my nvidia
<oldman> luiz, i made it to a friend of mine
<oldman> luiz, but it was a strugle
<axizor> anyone know about glibc on 12.04
<oldman> luiz, it was like this i made it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF8xI_DM9NY
<axizor> stfu
<kruxoman> Can I set a temporary home in a terminal? To avoid the current path beeing a hundred letters
<hitsujiTMO> kruxoman: can you better explain your problem
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  then i went back to 13.10. and noticed that 12.04 not reconise  my nvidia
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  primus: fatal: Bumblebee daemon reported: error: Could not load GPU driver
<jeffrey_f> Thinkpad T60-->Bluetooth works great.  After lid close=hibernate and de-hibernate, bluetooth doesn't connect to nor find any devices.  It works fine after a fresh start from power-down.  Any ideas
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: is that still happening now?
<vorburger> just talking to respond to myself ;-) - I've now figured it out - the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf was broken after a kubuntu-desktop install and remove, it had
<vorburger> < user-session=ubuntu
<vorburger> < greeter-session=unity-greeter
<vorburger> ---
<vorburger> > user-session=kde-plasma
<FloodBot1> vorburger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vorburger> > greeter-session=
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  yes it is...
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: can you pastebin the output of: cat /etc/pastebin/*
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: can you pastebin the output of: cat /etc/pastebin/*
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: can you pastebin the output of: cat /etc/bumblebee/*
<hitsujiTMO> sorry
<kruxoman> hitsujiTMO: At the terminal "kruxoman@Computer:~/.local/share/smuxi/hooks/frontend/command-manager/command-mycommand". The path to the current dir is very long. I want to make it shorter and one solution would be a temporary home. Do you know of a solution?
<goncaloss> kruxoman: export PS1=">"
<AssociateX> Hello again.
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  do you think its a big deal to get the sound to work in 12.04? i have used linux one year on the old computer and like it but im not so in to the terminal stuff... old windows user
<eqisow> So I have 13.04 and I'm trying to watch TV through the Intel HDMI on my laptop. The extra monitor shows up and HDMI audio is an option in my sound settings... simply nothing comes through the speakers. The TV HDMI/sound works normally with other inputs. Does anyone have ANY ideas for something I could try to get sound output?
<cruejones> any ideas on why usb would stop working on 13.10? worked on 13.04 (hp pavilion g6)
<yto>  i cant shutdown my laptop in ubuntu . i try sudo shutdown -h and -P but it cant solve my problem. anyone can help me?
<hitsujiTMO> krux: foobar="$HOME/.local/share/smuxi/hooks/frontend/command-manager/command-mycommand"                         if you just want to reference. but if you cd'ing to that directory then try: ln -s ~/.local/share/smuxi/hooks/frontend/command-manager/command-mycommand ~/that-folder; cd ~/that-folder
<kruxoman> That's really cool :D Thanks hitsujiTMO
<AssociateX> where is the file that locks the software updating apps?
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  the pastebin on the bumble bee is a lot of text i dont think u appriciate if i paste it here
<kruxoman> That export PS1 command
<MonkeyDust> cruejones  stops working? meaning?
<AssociateX> I can't do updates. It appears that another app is open.
<cruejones> MonkeyDust: does not detect any devices
<cruejones> MonkeyDust: on any of the ports
<ice9> is there a better key store app than seahorse?
<MonkeyDust> ice9  define "better"
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: apt-get ubuntu-updates and software-centre all share the same lock file. you can only have 1 open at a time
<jeffrey_f> ice9: kleopatra works good and the interface isn't too bad either.
<yto>  i cant shutdown my laptop in ubuntu . i try sudo shutdown -h and -P but it cant solve my problem. anyone can help me?
<MonkeyDust> cruejones  does lsusb show something?
<ice9> MonkeyDust: has more features, like backup, easier management
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: paste.ubuntu.com
<jeffrey_f> ice9: Gnupg or other keys??
<cruejones> MonkeyDust: nope
<ice9> jeffrey_f: gnupg and ssh keys
<phil__> or mnt is busy
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, where is that lock file? I rebooted and I still cant do updates.
<cruejones> MonkeyDust: well it includes one device (Chicony Electronics
<MonkeyDust> AssociateX  try this in a terminal     sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<cruejones> MonkeyDust: even when none are plugged in
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  heh.. here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640483/
<MonkeyDust> cruejones  what if none are plugged in?
<cruejones> still shows that one
<phil__> something wrong with an install ex DKMS
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: whats ouput of: lspci | grep VGA
<MonkeyDust> cruejones  sounds odd, no clue what might cause it
<AssociateX> MonkeyDust, nothing happens.
<AssociateX> cruejones, cool name!
<yto>  i cant shutdown my laptop in ubuntu . i try sudo shutdown -h and -P but it cant solve my problem. anyone can help me?
<phil__> the swap ain"t dismount
<oldman> hitsujiTMO, timo@vaio-SVF15A1C5E:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<oldman> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<phil__> yto try halt -r
<phil__> quit
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: can you pastebin the fill output of: lspci
<eqisow> I'm looking at pavucontrol and under Output Devices it shows the HDMI AND the amplification meter bounces when I play stuff... I just can't get sound on the TV
<eqisow> although, again the TV works with other inputs. I'm at a loss.
<zeorin> Hello, does anyone know how I could create my own ubuntu 13.10 armhf rootfs? There are no easy instructions for live-build anywhere and rootstock is deprecated... I don't know where to look and #ubuntu-arm channel is dead, as per usual
<oldman> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640534/
<AssociateX> MonkeyDust, sudo dpkg --configure -a <--- fixed it.
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: whats output of: groups
<jeffrey_f> ice9: Kleopatra handles GnuPG keys very well while seahorse works for the other keys
<roksvamp> hi everyone, i just installed 13.10 and my keyboard and mouse refuses to work The keyboard is fine in PS/2 mode, but the usb ports are all broken
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  groups
<oldman> timo adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare bumblebee
<ice9> jeffrey_f: but Kleopatra can't hold ssh keys right?
<roksvamp> I tried acpi=off as suggested in a forum post, but then ubuntu didn't boot at all
<luiz> oldman, I did what video asked for, going to reset pc and then I'll come back with result.
<yto> my laptop freeze in ubuntu logo screen when shutdown it. test shutdown -h and -p but my problem not solved. anyone can help me?
<ff> this is spam
<jeffrey_f> ice9:  X.509 and OpenPGP/GnuPG
<yto> my laptop freeze in ubuntu logo screen when shutdown it. test shutdown -h and -p but my problem not solved. anyone can help me?
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: whats ouput of lsmod
<oldman> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640578/
<Randi_> hi ^^
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: also pastebin contents of /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<MonkeyDust> AssociateX  great!
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: i think KernelDriver=nvidia-current needs to be changed to KernelDriver=nvidia    in /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<CarlFK> is there a command line tool to send stdin to a pastebin ?
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  i dont know how to open /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<Randi_> Can someone make a package for this? http://hedgewars.org/download.html
<Randi_> ^^
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: sudo nano /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> oldman: make the change: then Ctrl+O to write changes. ctrl+x to exit
<yto> my laptop freeze in ubuntu logo screen when shutdown it. test shutdown -h and -p but my problem not solved. anyone can help me?
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luiz> oldman, no deal. Still doesnt connect.
<hitsujiTMO> !pastebinit | CarlFK even
<ubottu> CarlFK even: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> hitsujiTMO: bingo.  thanks
<IDF> virtual machine or native installation?
<homecable> whats a good desktop manger for a netbook
<oldman> luiz,  i remember you have to register every time my friend connected to internet with 3g
<luiz> register what? oldman
<yto> my laptop freeze in ubuntu logo screen when shutdown it. test shutdown -h and -p but my problem not solved. anyone can help me?
<vak> hi all
<vilemaxim> Running into an issue with x forwarding. I get an error "X11 forwarding request failed on channel 1" when I try to login. not sure why it's not channel 0. When I attempt to run something and X app I get "Error: no display specified" my ssh client can accept X from other servers. This server does have "X11Forwarding yes" in it's conf Google has been little help. Anyone got a clue for me.
<oldman> luiz, in the connection settings mobile broadband.  i am not the real guy to tell u how its done i only made it once to my friend and i used the video on the url and thats all the settings u need. try set up a usr name and password.
<luiz> oldman, I already did that, it connect and disconnect just after
<rcw2> what are the main differences between running ubuntu on a mac vs pc
<vak> i have Ubuntu installed. Now i am trying to install windows 7 and am seeing something that i never have seen before: Windows installer refuses to install reporting that partition is in GPT style... is it possible to install the damn Windows WITHOUT destroying  my Ubuntu?..
<vector_> why is sudo fdisk -l not displaying all of the partition
<Pricey> vak: Only one hard disk?
<oldman> luiz, then im sorry i cant help. i cant even handle my own ubuntu issues
<vak> Pricey: actually 3
<luiz> oldman, no problem man, thank you for your time
<kamayumi92> hello. cpu usage are high after wake up from suspend. Ubuntu 12.04 . help
<vector_> I need help
<vak> Pricey: 2 HDD, 1 SSD
<Pricey> vak: I find it's always safest to install windows first... even disconnecting existing linux HDs if you're dual booting. You can't install to one of the others?
<vilemaxim> vector_, that's odd... you sure it's a good drive
<Jordan_U> vak: Yes it is possible to install Windows without needing to later re-install Ubuntu completely, though in your case it may be more difficult than normal.
<vector_> on Gparted it displays them all
<vilemaxim> vector_, drive is bigger that 2 TB
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  its to much terminal for me. i try ubuntu 12.04 tommorow and i come back and ask help for the audio insted.
<vak> Pricey: SSD gives me an error 0x80300024. other HDD has no free partitions
<vector_> no
<jeek> Is there a recommended way to get Apache 2.2.26 or 2.4 into Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<vector_> 700 gb or something
<Jordan_U> vector_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo fdisk -l".
<oldman> hitsujiTMO,  but i really appriciate the time u took and helpt me. tanks a lot. and god bless :D
<vak> Jordan_U: any hints?
<vilemaxim> vector_, what kind of partition table msdos or gpt
<kamayumi92> hello. cpu usage are high after wake up from suspend. Ubuntu 12.04 . pls help
<vilemaxim> vector_, I think fdisk has issues with gpt  just a stab in the dark
<MonkeyDust> jeek  what version do you have in 12.04?
<vector_> I'm trying reinstall grub
<jeek> 2.2.22
<jeek> 14.04 will have 2.4, but isn't out yet
<MonkeyDust> jeek  try the !backports for a more recent version
<Jordan_U> vak: You can convert an Ubuntu instsllation from GPT to an msdos label, abd you can install Windows on GPT if your boot firmware can boot via UEFI.
<vilemaxim> vector_, grub giving you an issue then?
<luiz> Guys, I need help with modem 3g
<vector_> yes
<vector_> http://pastebin.com/EzdeKhc5 and the other one in a sec
<vilemaxim> vector_, what is it's issue
<zivester> does anyone know how to make a live USB on xubuntu 13.10 ?
<Pricey> vak: ##windows for that error ;-) But I would remove the linux hard disk, install windows somewhere then come back here for help fixing grub.
<vak> Jordan_U: my motherboard is 2 years old or so i guess... so it should be ok, why is installer complaining?.. i've checked the bios settings...
<vak> Pricey: i see
<jeek> MonkeyDust: How does that work? Do I set up lucid-backports because I'm on lucid, or something newer because that's where the newer software is?
<Jordan_U> vector_: You should always read and try to understand error messages. Don't ignore them, especially if you're seeing results you don't expect.
<jeffrey_f> Thinkpad T60. Bluetooth works great.  After lid close=hibernate and de-hibernate bluetooth doesn't connect to nor find any devices.  This works fine after a fresh start from power-down.  Any ideas????
<MonkeyDust> jeek  10.04 desktop or server? desktop is !eol, dead
<vilemaxim> vector_, I think your issue with fdisk is the partition table is a gpt partition. I dobt that has anything to do with your grub issue
<jeek> Server
<MonkeyDust> !backports | jeek
<ubottu> jeek: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<vector_> should it matter sudo flist says
<vilemaxim> vector_, I think the newer fdisk can handle it (If I'm remembering right)
<Jordan_U> vector_: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo fdisk -l" for educstional purposes.
<vector_> http://pastebin.com/Ewtpv1nz
<Jordan_U> s/educstional/educational/
<vilemaxim> vector_, not sure I understand the question....
<jeek> looks like apache2 hasn't made it into backports
<vector_> I tried going off this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajs9rO5upZA
<vilemaxim> vector_, I'm not sure what the issue is anymore. fdisk is not the tool to use under your situation.
<MonkeyDust> jeek  upgrading to 12.04 is an option, but 14.04 will soon be out, so i guess you better be more patient
<Jordan_U> vector_: "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted." Hence why parted shows all your partitions, because it's the correct tool to use for GPT didks.
<vector_> but I got errors sudo mount --bind
<jeek> 12.04 only has 2.2.22, we need 2.2.26 or 2.4 to pass this security audit. :(
<vector_> so sudo flist doesn't matter?
<vilemaxim> vector_, I don't know what sudo flist is
<vector_> ok
<vilemaxim> vector_, my machine doesn't have flist installed not does it know how to install it
<Jordan_U> vector_: The partition shown in the output from f*disk* is not important to you.
<vector_> I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> vilemaxim  tjrn you'll have to make your machine do it
<MonkeyDust> then*
<vector_> I tried going off this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajs9rO5upZA and error on sudo mount --bink
<vector_> it fisk not flist
<vector_> it fdisk not flist
<llutz> mount has no such option --bink
<vector_> I ment --bind
<llutz> vector_: what error do you get when you try to do what exactly?
<luiz> Guys anyone can help me with the modem 3g. Please I'm stuck 2 days with it
<SchrodingersScat> weird, i can connect to my pptpd server, but now I can't make any outbound connections.  went through the install guide again and everything seemed to match
<llutz> people still use pptp today? odd
<SchrodingersScat> seemed like the easiest to get all my devices on.
<SchrodingersScat> ie. phone
<vilemaxim> vector_, well personally I'm not going to watch a youtube video.
<llutz> SchrodingersScat: pptp is broken, use openvpn
<vector_> give a sec
<vector_> I says mount /mnt/dev does not exist
<vector_> I says mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<vilemaxim> I would think it won't. what are you trying to do
<jhutchins> vector_: So create the mount point.
<vector_> s o how do I do that
<vector_> so how do I do that
<vilemaxim> vector_, mkdir
<vilemaxim> vector_, this is for your bind mounts?
<llutz> SchrodingersScat: what phone does still need pptp? for android 4.* there is "OpenVPN for Android", no root needed anymore
<vector_> I'm confused
<tony_> security  issues in ubuntu
<Meerkat> Is there an easy way to start gedit minimized? Or even all programs that start?
<jhutchins> llutz: I think you are poorly informed about pptp.
<llutz> jhutchins: informed enough to know that it's considered broken (crypto)
<SchrodingersScat> llutz: I need even less to run the pptp though.
<vilemaxim> vector_, I'm attempting to help you.... but you are not answering my questions so it's kinda hard. I'm loosing interest in helping to be honest
<tony_> network security project ideas in ubuntu
<pcpcpc> Hi! I need your help. I try to get my data back from encrypted home folder. I used ecryptfs-recover-private and got a new home folder, but its still crypted. Anyone know what to do?
<vector_> I'm going to try it later
<vilemaxim> Running into an issue with x forwarding. I get an error "X11 forwarding request failed on channel 1" when I try to login. not sure why it's not channel 0. When I attempt to run something and X app I get "Error: no display specified" my ssh client can accept X from other servers. This server does have "X11Forwarding yes" in it's conf Google has been little help. Anyone got a clue for me.
<bgardner> tony_: Please use full sentences, this channel is populated by humans.
<jhutchins> vilemaxim: You might start with env | grep DISPLAY to see if a display is set and if so to what.  Check to make sure that the client has enabled forwarding as well.
<jhutchins> vilemaxim: What environment are you forwarding _to_?
<vilemaxim> ubuntu to ubuntu     echo $DISPLAY is empty
<tony_> @bgardner_ am new to irc
<bgardner> tony_: I understand.  This particular IRC channel is the Ubuntu support channel.  There are many real people here ready to help you with your questions.  Just type the Ubuntu question or problem in regular English and we will do what we can to help you.
<vilemaxim> jhutchins, forwarding to my local machine. really it's the only way I know how. Client is corrent. It works on other servers just fine
<binaryhat> im trying to Log ufw to a seperate logfile--->http://vincom2.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/logging-ufw-to-a-seperate-logfile/ but no luck
<ceti331_> Can the 13' macbook pro retina drive 2 external monitors (different screens, not mirrored) .. Via the thunderbolt and hdmi i guess
<pcpcpc> Hi I try to get my data back from encrypted home folder. I used ecryptfs-recover-private and got a new home folder, but its still crypted. Anyone know what to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> ceti331_: (a) I've never seen a 13-foot MacBook Pro, and (b) is Ubuntu installed onto it?
<SchrodingersScat> SonikkuAmerica: sounds huge
<SonikkuAmerica> <ceti331_> Can the 13' macbook pro retina drive 2 external monitors (different screens, not mirrored) .. Via the thunderbolt and hdmi i guess <<< SchrodingersScatikr?
<eqisow> Anybody had an issue with Intel HDMI audio where the audio device shows up and seems to be working, but there's no sound?
<cordyceps> lsdvd always reports errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com. But the dvd's are fine. It's not the drive either. lsdvd version is the latest according to synaptic. ???
<cordyceps> oops, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640821
<jeffrey_f> Thinkpad T60. Bluetooth works great.  After lid close=hibernate and de-hibernate bluetooth doesn't connect to nor find any devices.  This works fine after a fresh start from power-down.  Any ideas????
<llutz> jeffrey_f: unload bluetooth when hibernating, reload it after.
<cordyceps> lsdvd always reports errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640821 But the dvd's are fine. It's not the drive either. lsdvd version is the latest according to synaptic. Ditto libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4. ???
<ceti331_> Oops wrong channel
<llutz> jeffrey_f: like mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387211&p=12464999#post12464999
<shazzr> Hi. Came back from holiday, and bootet my computer running Ubuntu 12.4.3, and the graphical user interface will not start. Last thing I can remember is that I might have done an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade before I went home for xmas. I get no login screen for the graphical environment. Where could I look for error messages?
<rcw2> what are the main differences between running ubuntu on a mac vs pc
<jhutchins> shazzr: Can you get a console login with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<shazzr> On tty7 it says "Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation..."
<shazzr> jhutchins: Yes. Running irssi from console as we speak...
<gjm> my ubuntu is fucked :/
<bazhang> no cursing here gjm
<shazzr> gjm: How?
<gjm> bazhang: why?
<esde> Has anyone else experienced an issue wth Teamviewer on Ubuntu (12.04) dekstop, where TV works fine for a few days, and then suddenly inbound connection requests fail after ~90 seconds???
<tyrniro> good evening
<shazzr> jhutchins: I've tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but there appears to be no such package installed. Also tried to delete a .Xsomething from ~/ but no luck. Even tried the good old sudo service gdm restart, but without any results.
<jeffrey_f> llutz: Is this a bug?
<llutz> jeffrey_f: more a common issue with some modules
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, I have wifi working. Thank you for all of your help.
<jeffrey_f> OK, giving it a try
<esde> This bug sucks. Everytime I have unsaved worked save I end up losing it because rebooting is the only solution. >:(
<tyrniro> I have quite a specific problem: I disassembled an old laptop, taking out the hard drive. I proceeded to plug it into a sata-adapter, which in turn connects to my ubuntu maschine via usb. fdisk shows the partitions correctly, 1-2 are windows system stuff, 3 is the main/biggest partition. when I try to mount it(sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb3 /media/some-mount-point), it gives me the error "ntfs signature missing". has anyone experienced this pr
<Kaedenn> I did an apt-get upgrade, where can I find a changelog of a specific package I just upgraded? I'm familiar with dpkg and command-line.
<llutz> tyrniro: "sudo blkid dev/sdX3" shows what? replace sdX with the real devicename please
<Jordan_U> tyrniro: Your message was cut off at "experienced this pr".
<llutz> tyrniro: /dev...
<Kaedenn> The package was libnss, and it distrusted a certain CA. I want to find out what CA that was again.
<ssssss13IU1O3> c
<trism> Kaedenn: /usr/share/doc/package_name/changelog.Debian.gz
<shazzr> jhutchins: Hmm...tried a startx, and got some error message regarding my Nvidia card. Wrong version number and some kernel stuff. Trying to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooting....
<Kaedenn> trism: danke!
<tyrniro> llutz: it shows nothing...
<shazzr> jhutchins: Nope. No luck.
<Hydr0p0nX> running ubuntu 12.04.3 and audio out over HDMI isn't working, I've made sure all my outputs are unmuted and turned up, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640971/
<llutz> tyrniro: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" please
<davidzzjee> hey
<tyrniro> paste is at http://pastebin.com/qbqUsChV
<llutz> tyrniro: we talk about /dev/sda? try mounting /dev/sda5 not /dev/sda3 (which doesn't exist)
<tyrniro> llutz: sda is from my own maschine, which has full disk encryption. the external one does not even show up. also, sorry for answering so slow, big lag since being in israel
<llutz> tyrniro: oh, but fdisk had shown the layout before?
<Jordan_U> tyrniro: It looks like either A: You have an invalid partition table or B: Your external enclosure is not exposing the entire disk.
<bonez2046> I am setting up 13.10 on an older pc, trying out the encryption items... it's prompting for a 'security key' but gives no parameters about what a key would be
<bonez2046> ideas? is it a key phrase or password/code
<Jordan_U> bonez2046: Please pastebin the exact text of the prompt, or post a screenshot.
<dragon644> Hi
<Jordan_U> tyrniro: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l".
<bonez2046> it's on another pc, let me copy it all over
<dragon644> What's the best window manager nowadays
<kostkon> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ponch0> i'm gonna get a goat to eat my trash so i can be eco-friendly
<bazhang> Ponch0, wrong channel for that
<tyrniro> llutz: I had to reconnect, did I miss anything in the meantime?
<Ponch0> bazhang: sorry I thought I was in a diff channel
<jeffrey_f> llutz:  That seemed to work.  This being a workaround, right?
<abu_sado> Ponch0: then eat the goat
<cashnguns> Sounds like good goat milk and cheese
<vik> do any one why internet speed is low in ubuntu terminal . Because in windows internet  is good
<vik> sorry
<vik>  do any one know why internet speed is low in ubuntu terminal . Because in windows internet  is good
<Pessimist> !Ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Ponch0> lol
<bonez2046> Jordan_U: it prompts with 'Choose a security key:' and then asks to confirm it a second time
<bonez2046> Jordan_U: what i want to know is the required amount of characters, whether it's a phrase or just a password
<vik> k thank u ubottu :-D
<Pessimist> bonez2046: It should be as long as you can reasonably remember and you are willing to type.
<bonez2046> Pessimist: so a phrase is fine, not just a word
<ne0_> hi
<Pessimist> bonez2046: If you actually set up encryption (LUKS) through terminal it stops reading at \n. It doesn't matter if it contains spaces or other symbols. The hash function takes the as much text as you give it and returns a result
<bonez2046> ok ...thanks
<bonez2046> it's been a while since I ran a new ubuntu install
<rijack> I'm having trouble making a voice call through empathy
<rijack> is there things i need to install that arent there by default
<Hydr0p0nX> running ubuntu 12.04.3 and audio out over HDMI isn't working, I've made sure all my outputs are unmuted and turned up, can someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6640971/ and see if there's anything i'm missing ?
<Jordan_U> Hydr0p0nX: Try asking in #alsa
<pcpcpc> Someone know how to change the PASSPHRASE from ecryptfs?
<MonkeyDust> pcpcpc  you forgot your passphrase?
<john83> hello :)
<john83> how can i remove ubuntu cloud icon from top toolbar?
<john83> ok i used google.com found it
<john83> nm :)
<rcw2> what are the main differences between running ubuntu on a mac vs pc
<pcpcpc> MonkeyDust: no, i didnt forgot it, i would like to change it
<Pss> Bonsoir
<Pss> !aide
<bazhang> !fr | Pss
<ubottu> Pss: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jazayri> In firefox when i use google for searching anything.. when i comeback with theleft arrow i've got a blank page ! no search results are displayed
<pcpcpc> MonkeyDust: Do you know how to change the Passphrase from ecryptfs, i have the old one.
<MonkeyDust> pcpcpc  no, i was going to say you need the old one in order to successfully create a new
<Iszak> Jazayri sounds more like a firefox / google issue than ubuntu, try #firefox
<Malice_> hey guys, I would like to open video dvd with VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS files on it, I'm on Elementary OS, which is Ubuntu-derived...
<Malice_> Any ideas?
<Malice_> I tried "Open Disc/Directory" on VLC, but it doesn't work
<Malice_> Same with Totem Video Player and Gnome Mplayer
<pcpcpc> MonkeyDust: Okay :(
<Jazayri> Iszak: yes you're right, it's more logic :)
<ppk_> hello there
<Jazayri> ppk_: yo
<Malice_> Anybody?
<MonkeyDust> Malice_  maybe the people from elementary changed soemthing... better ask in their channel
<Malice_> I would guess that I'm lacking some lib/codec, but well, I don't know
<Malice_> okay, thanks...
<OerHeks> Malice_, derivates are not supported, but your answer is here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ppk_> I hope it won't be rude, but I've come here trying to find a solution to a problem I've been struggling with. I've obviously tried to google it, but to no avail
<Malice_> THanks, OerHeks and MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> asking a question is not rude
<MonkeyDust> ppk_  ^^^^^
<ppk_> MonkeyDust, I've just thought that perhaps one should contribute first
<ppk_> it's just that I'm a total noob :)
<bkuberek> hello world
<ppk_> I've just re-installed my Ubuntu. I mounted /home on my second partition. both permissions and ownership are right, but programs can't seem to be able to access /home
<esde> I cannot believe I have such headache with teamviewer and no one else
<ppk_> I mean... I haven't really figured out the pattern. if I, say, save a file, "manually", it works. now, however, pulseaudio seems to have some kind of panic attack
<bkuberek> About 3 weeks ago I got a Dell Optiplex 990 and install Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I am having performance issues with the GUI. I posted it here: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on Dell Optiplex 990 - Performance issues <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193998>
<bkuberek> Any one familiar witht the Dell Optiplex family and why I might be having UI problems?
<bkuberek> The server side of the machine is fine and it does play HD and Blueray movies
<ppk_> It worked for some time after the install and now began to peep like crazy
<germanstudent> Hey, does someone know a twitter client for command line that supports line breaks in tweets? Or a workaround? I tried \n etc. with ttyter but still no success
<john_doe_jr> In the following location /dev/disk0s2 …what does the "s" in s2 stand for?
<ppk_> MonkeyDust, rings a bell?
<pcpcpc> Do you know how to change the Passphrase from ecryptfs, i do have the old one.
<pcpcpc> Do you know how to change the mount Passphrase from ecryptfs , i have the old one, but no login passphrase! Please
<esde> Ok, since teamviewer for ubuntu is hit or miss. And now i can't get into my system via remote desktop... is there anyway to save the work I have open before rebooting via ssh? Please say there is, I don't want to have to wait another 2 and a half hours to use my desktop again :(
<Pessimist> pcpcpc: ecrypt-rewrap-passphrase might do the trick
<suyash1629> hi guys, i need help. from last few days i m unable to copy or place files from my phone, when i connect it i can see all the files located there but i m unable to copy file from there and also unable copy file into it. my cone is connected as digital audio player. few days back it was working and also in my friend pc with ubuntu its working but in my i get Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<suyash1629> i can view and check all file but i m unable to delete them copy them or add any file into it..
<Pss> help
<Pss> "I used ubuntu 13.10 when I turn on my pc I typed my password correct it wants not enter my session I do not know what to do!"
<Iszak> Pss that is hard to identify the issue there.
<Iszak> Pss perhaps try selecting a different GUI?
<TarasG> Is there any way to edit the value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from the grub shell that shows up when you misconfigure grub and it wont load? Or should i just get a live cd and reinstall it?
<Hydr0p0nX> hold shift through boot sequence
<Hydr0p0nX> select the default boot option, hit e
<TarasG> Doesnt work, i still go to a bkack screen with GNU GRUB version whatever and a minimal bash-like shell
<suyash1629> someone please help, i need to make it work anyhow.
<esde> Has anyone else experienced an issue wth Teamviewer on Ubuntu (12.04) dekstop, where TV works fine for a few days, and then suddenly inbound connection requests fail after ~90 seconds???
<Kurvivor> Hello
<Kurvivor> how do i install gnome 3.10?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Kurvivor> i do already have gnome 3.8
<Kurvivor> but later verrsion is out
<applefanboy001> macOS ++
<Kurvivor> Where can i unset shortcuts for language switch?
<MrJerome> Coming from Premiere Pro, what is a comparable video editor for ubuntu? I need firewire capture, mulitple cameras, titles, and basic editing and transitions
<gordonjcp> MrJerome: there really isn't a professional-grade video editing package on Linux yet
<gordonjcp> MrJerome: you'd need the same sort of work as went into Ardour, and the same sort of industry backing
<gordonjcp> MrJerome: that said, you could do worse than look at kdenlive
<roobixx> Sadly at the moment nothing is comparable to Premiere
<roobixx> Might look at openshot....they seem to be gaining a lot of steam
<gordonjcp> not tried openshot for a while
<gordonjcp> how's pitivi coming along?
<Calinou> <gordonjcp> MrJerome: there really isn't a professional-grade video editing package on Linux yet
<Calinou> fun fact: Blender can do video editing
<Calinou> you could try the Lightworks beta, maybe
<Calinou> <roobixx> Sadly at the moment nothing is comparable to Premier
<Calinou> your opinino
<Calinou> opininon*
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> few people need what premiere does
<roobixx> that is true but the question was asked based on what Premiere does do.
<Calinou> people like MrJerome won't have a fun time here, they can go back to their rich hobbies on OS X
<MrJerome> I'll try kdenlive and openshot. Trying to ditch windows at work and it seems that video editing is the last straw
<OerHeks> check ubuntu-studio > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<Calinou> ubuntu-studio could make some stuff easier
<roobixx> MrJerome: The only thing I still use windows/OSX is vidoe working Premiere and After Effects... Feel your pain
<gordonjcp> also KXStudio
<OerHeks> gordonjcp +1
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: evening
<gordonjcp> computers are terrible for trying to do audio or video on
<gordonjcp> KXStudio has the distinction of *actually bloody working as advertised*
<gordonjcp> but I'm still sticking to my W30 for sequencing, 'cos there's still no good sequencer for Linux
<Calinou> there's no good sequencer for a kernel
 * Calinou rolls eyes
<MrJerome> How about a good encoding tool?
<Calinou> VLC, handbrake...
<Calinou> ffmpeg...
<Calinou> you have a lot of choices
<OerHeks> depends from .. to .. ?
<MrJerome> h264
<Calinou> they all support h264
<Calinou> (which sucks for people in the US...)
<autoplayer> hi. I have 2 partitions (1 with windows, 1 with data) and some unallocated space. If I install ubuntu alongside windows, it will use the unallocated partition?
<autoplayer> or the partition with data
<MonkeyDust> !arista
<MonkeyDust> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4 (saucy), package size 270 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<MonkeyDust> autoplayer  the installer let's you choose
<MonkeyDust> lets*
<mar77i> hello #uuntu. I'm having a weird problem with unity not loading anything in a reasonable amount of time...
<onetinsoldier> autoplayer: when the installer comes to setting up your hd partitions for linux, you can choose "something else" to make sure the unallocated space is selected
<mar77i> *#ubuntu
<autoplayer> onetinsoldier: and it will dualboot after if I choose that?
<FranktheTank> Hey all. I was wondering if anyone has knowledge as to how to install the android composite ADB interface on ubuntu?
<mar77i> do you have any advice on what I should try to see programs listed after a little time?
<onetinsoldier> autoplayer: you'll have a few different options to choose from, choose "something else", select the unallocated space to install linux on, and then yes, it will dual-boot
<autoplayer> onetinsoldier: ok. thanks
<TRoGd0R> @mar77i: You could open up a terminal and type top
<mar77i> TRoGd0R: I can't run a terminal, because it doesn't show up in the dash
<mar77i> the knob there goes round for forever...
<mar77i> that's the problem.
<TRoGd0R> Try to press Ctrl + Alt + T
<bonne> hi i have a little trouble finding Drive routines to Radeon HD 6370m, can anyone rackomedera a good wed site?
<bleb> I want to maintain a bootable copy of my main drive as a backup. What's the simplest way to do this via the command line?
<mar77i> there's no process particularly using resources.
<mar77i> all I can tell dash doesn't find anything
<mar77i> cpu is on ~6.5%, ram on about 40% with cac he 60...
<mar77i> which amounts to about a gig.
<glitsj16> mar77i: did you uninstall certain unity related packages perhaps? like unity-lens-applications for example?
<mar77i> no? I can go and reinstall that particular one.
<MonkeyDust> !info bootcdbackup | bleb havent tried this myself, but may be what you're looking for
<ubottu> bleb havent tried this myself, but may be what you're looking for: Package bootcdbackup does not exist in saucy
<glitsj16> mar77i: that in particular is 'in charge' of launching and installing applications .. maybe not a bad place to start
<onetinsoldier> !info bootcd
<ubottu> bootcd (source: bootcd): run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.00 (saucy), package size 103 kB, installed size 420 kB
<MonkeyDust> bleb  remastersys perhaps
<CarlFK> anyone know of a nifty ping grapher?  trying to view stats on the crapy cable modem behavior that keeps bouncing between good and complete garbage every 30 min or so
<onetinsoldier> Build an image of your running Debian System with the command bootcdwrite.
<Kurvivor> гигтег 13ю10 икщлу дфтпгфпу ыцшесрштп
<Kurvivor> ubuntu 13.10 broke language switching
<Kurvivor> how can i remove language switch shortcut?
<Krenair> I'm trying to get Nautilus to copy something like almost 390GB to a new drive. But as it's preparing to copy it thinks it's got at least 403GB of files, and that number is going up
<MonkeyDust> Krenair  yes, better use rsync for such large files
<Krenair> (The partition it's copying from is only 400GB big)
<Krenair> MonkeyDust, rsync for huge directories across one machine?
<MonkeyDust> Krenair  yes
<bleb> I imagine creating the initial backup should be easy (couldn't I just use dd?); the next issue would be how to make efficient future backups, e.g. only updating directories that have changed.
<Krenair> MonkeyDust, alex@alex:/$ sudo rsync / /media/AlexsNewDrive --exclude=/media/*
<Krenair> skipping directory .
<Krenair> alex@alex:/$
<MonkeyDust> bleb  you too,  it's called incremental backup, you can do that with rsync
<Krenair> what?
<jeff_> hello?
<bonne> hi i have a little trouble finding Drive routines to Radeon HD 6370m, can anyone recommend a good web site? how I should proceed
<mar77i> glitsj16: anything that could be out of date in the config I could look for? this is an upgraded trusty
<bleb> MonkeyDust: thanks, I was thinking maybe rsync. I guess I'll read the man page.
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: are you running "trusty"?
<bonne> hi i have a little trouble finding Drive routines to Radeon HD 6370m, can anyone recommend a good web site? how I should proceed
<mar77i> hmm.
<mar77i> yes?
<ramborocks> sorry
<mar77i> you're probably going to point me to +1 now?
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: i am also running trusty. i think the ubuntu/compiz desktop is under heavy development right now and fairly, broken shall i say? anyway, you might try the channel #ubuntu+1
<mar77i> I know.
<mar77i> as I said :)
<KrZPi> 9
<ramborocks> i cant get my permissions changed in ubuntu 13.10
<ramborocks> my harddrive wont let me change permissions for my external
<Krenair> Any idea MonkeyDust?
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: use sudo
<ramborocks> im not sure of the command i would use i been trying in gui
<MonkeyDust> Krenair  ?
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: learn to use terminal. and learn to use google. Google, "How to change permissions of external hd ubuntu terminal"
<Krenair> MonkeyDust, I tried to rsync but it just said "skipping directory ."
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: i'm using KDE in trusty since the ubuntu desktop seems to be under heavy development and broken at this time.
<ramborocks> frank you broke google
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: kde 4.12.0 was released pretty recently.
<ramborocks> Your search - "How to change permissions of external hd ubuntu terminal" - did not match any documents.
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: hold on
<ramborocks> i took the quotes out
<ramborocks> but just showing you for lol
<mar77i> onetinsoldier: as I said in +1 (mind joining so I don't have to keep xposting), my friend is pretty much familiar with gnome-shell, which is installed on this machine and ready.
<MonkeyDust> Krenair  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<onetinsoldier> mar77i: sure, but i don't know that i can be of much help, but sure
<Iszak> Where can I download ubuntu over HTTPS?
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: http://bit.ly/1dFUpDR
<mar77i> Iszak: how about you only get the checksum over https?
<ramborocks> lol
<Iszak> mar77i I'd rather both.
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: lol
<ramborocks> thanks frank
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: i get lots of results
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: did that bring up any results for you?
<mar77i> so your boss doesn't see you downloaded ubuntu? don't your dns lookups compromise you already?
<Iszak> mar77i no, we use ubuntu so it's okay, just for security.
<mar77i> but you do have the security if the checksums match.
<ramborocks> yes frank
<FranktheTank> awesome
<ramborocks> im sorting through the gibberish now
<Iszak> mar77i I want more.
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: yeah it's annoying to get used to. but once you get the hang of it then it makes figuring out issues easier than coming here. It also makes you self reliant xD
<SaberX01> There's no reason to send the ISO or the MD5 over https .. Ive' not seen any morrirs doing it nut they may be out there somewhere.
<SaberX01> *but ... .
<mar77i> Iszak: look. https is wasted cycles on both sides, and what's the added security if https is mainly not designed for data integrity but rather garbling throughput for the outside world?
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: after a while, if you cannot figure it out, then I can walk you through it
<mar77i> if the checksums match, your iso image is authentic. read up on what https does, man, you shouldn't even trust ca certs too much...
<Iszak> what about if something manipulates the iso image and check sum?
<Calinou> just saying, but packages in Ubuntu itself are signed.
<Calinou> (if that is relevant)
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  please don't start, such conspiracy theories are nice for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Calinou> you can also encrypt an Ubuntu install
<mar77i> :D
<FranktheTank> Iszak, mar77i: I don't mean to butt in...but why are we discussing security?
<Iszak> MonkeyDust conspiracy? please, look at the snowden leaks.
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  great, but not in this channel
<Iszak> FranktheTank I just want to receive my iso over HTTPS
<Calinou> snowden leaks have nothing to do
<Iszak> It's a simple request, is it possible or not.
<mar77i> but even if creating the same md5 is HARD it doesn't mean it wouldn't BREAK a bootable ISO
<FranktheTank> iszak: https doesn't do much if someone is stripping it 0_o
<FranktheTank> which the nsa can do, if you want to be paranoid
<Iszak> mar77i creating the same md5 is easy.
<SaberX01> Iszak, it is possible, yes it's possible, however, the probability is astronomical.
<ramborocks> im trying to see what my partition uuid is with sudo blkid
<ramborocks> but it does not bring results
<mar77i> Iszak: if it calms you down, ubuntu.com is 91.189.94.156
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: pm me. I'll walk you through it
<Iszak> I recommend everyone uses sha256
<ramborocks> lol
<MonkeyDust> ramborocks  try with sudo
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: type /query FranktheTank
<SaberX01> If your that worried about the On-line ISO, Order the CD's from Canonical
 * Calinou has never checked a ISO he uses...
<Calinou> it always worked though :/
<Calinou> could have issues too
<Calinou> CDs don't have 0% failure rate
<mar77i> dns isn't totally easy to forge, isos the less and if you don't want to rely on dns ins sources.list, package signing actually does the rest
<FranktheTank> ramborocks: see my pm
<raptor121> test
<xangua> !test | raptor121
<ubottu> raptor121: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<raptor121> oh, sry :) still new to the irc stuff
<tortib> I tried to install the debs from their installer but I keep getting this error:
<tortib> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-13-generic (x86_64)
<Rook> Hello! i type and replace the forward letters, do anyone know how turn off? ty!
<Rook> anyone?
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6641958/ is the error log
<tortib> can anyone help me with my ATI HD Radeon 7950 3D Acceleration problem?
<tortib> I'm running 13.04
<tortib> It's a supported version and I would like 3D acceleration on my video card.
<tortib> can someone please help?
<Hydr0p0nX> what's the problem ?
<tortib> well i'm using the fglrx driver from the repo and i don't have 3d acceleration
<tortib> so I downloaded the ATI drives from their website and I get an error when trying to build the module
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6641958/ is the error log
<tortib> I built the packages (debs) for Saucy too using their script
<tortib> I don't know C very well so I don't know why i'm getting this error
<tgm4883> tortib, where did you download the drivers from/what drivers did you download?
<tortib> from AMD.com
<tortib> i also get these warnings when installing the debs from amd.com
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6641958/
<tortib> woops
<tortib> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken
<tortib> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken
<FloodBot1> tortib: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tortib> sorry about the flood :x
<Wh4tTheFvk> Picture of my whore ex-girlfriend naked: http://imgchili.net/show/43408/43408275_image.jpg
<Wh4tTheFvk> Picture of my whore ex-girlfriend naked: http://imgchili.net/show/43408/43408275_image.jpg
<tortib> can anyone help me with ATI 3D Acceleration? please?
<SaberX01> maybe try in the ATI channel ..
<Gnea> !ati | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tortib> Gnea: will that give me 3D Acceleration as well?
<glitsj16> tortib: i can't explain why you get the errors, but have you tried the xorg edgers PPA yet?
<Gnea> tortib: perhaps.  I'm an nvidia guy, I don't do ati.
<SaberX01> Ditto
<tortib> Gnea I tried using the binary drives from amd.com site and i get a build error on the fglrx module.
<Gnea> tortib: but others have found success with it, so it's worth looking into.
<tortib> glitsj16: no I haven't
<tortib> Gnea: i've read this before.
<tortib> It's a bit outdated as Xorg doesn't use xorg.conf anymore
<Gnea> tortib: well, from what I understand, if you're trying to use source that's not from the ubuntu repositories, since it's setup to accomodate ubuntu, then you might break something
<tortib> the ATI settings are controlled by the catalyst control center
<tortib> Gnea: the source drives don't support 3d acceleration...
<Gnea> tortib: actually xorg.conf is still used, just not by default - you can drop one into /etc/X11/ and if it's there, it will read it first
<tortib> well they do
<tortib> but they're very very slow
<Eleirs> hello all!
<Gnea> tortib: what card do you have, exactly?
<tortib> okay I'll repeat myself again
<tortib> It's an ATI HD Radeon 7950
<glitsj16> tortib: if your comfortable with adding a PPA and know how to use ppa-purge you can try that at least, they have similar or even newer versions for fglrx on raring/saucy --> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Gnea> okay
<tortib> glitsj16: i already have that ppa added to my repo
<tortib> I just don't know how to use those drivers
<tortib> s/drivers/modules
<Gnea> tortib: it looks like it has an updated fglrx driver that you can install via apt
<glitsj16> tortib: if you already have them, why not check in the 'additional drivers' tab in software sources that they are activated? shouldn't be much more than that
<Gnea> tortib: so that PPA could be what you need
<uBUXUBu> hi
<Con7e> hello kind people!
<Gnea> tortib: this goes back to what I told you about ubuntu-specific packaging of drivers. if you've got anything installed directly from ati/amd's site, you should remove it and try this ppa
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<t0ntin> Hi, all! I updated  a browser called srware iron. Nothing happens now after I double click on the icon. Any way I can use this program again?
<tortib> Gnea: perhaps you're missing the point the drivers from ubuntus repository do NOT have 3D acceleration
<Gnea> also, that URL from the !ppa from ubottu is broken :-)
<tortib> i'm using them currently
<Gnea> tortib: do you not understand what a PPA is?
<tortib> yes I do
<Con7e> I need some help understanding Pacemaker/Corosync
<Gnea> then you shouldn't be telling me that I'm the one missing the point
<glitsj16> tortib: they are the proprietary drivers in that PPA, they should have 3D accel
<Con7e> I usually run Pacemaker/Heartbeat
<bernd> QUIT
<patmaddox> I updated the LC_ALL locale var using "sudo update-locale LC_ALL=en_US.utf8" – I have to log out and log back for the variables to take effect when I run "locale" with no args. Is there a way to reload the LC_* env vars from the command-line after setting LC_ALL with locale?
<tortib> glitsj16: yeah i'm switching to them now
<tortib> i'll see if they work
<Fudge> hi are their known issues using motherboards with VIA sound with Ubuntu
<Gnea> Fudge: they're known to work, usually
<Fudge> maybe this persons is muted or something then
<SaberX01> patmaddox, I think, after you make the changes, to tricker them: sudo locale-gen
<Gnea> Fudge: who?
<SaberX01> *trigger
<patmaddox> SaberX01: unfortunately not :\
<SaberX01> patmaddox, man locale  next then
<patmaddox> SaberX01: yeah...nothin there. The best info I found is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale which has "Note: changes take effect only after a fresh login."
<SaberX01> patmaddox, that's not so bad, much better than a re-boot.
<patmaddox> SaberX01: eh not helpful really. I'm doing this in a chef script so I need it to just work. They're just environment variables so I can't imagine it's all that difficult...just gotta find where they get set
<Avner0> foo bar
<Avner0> foo
<SaberX01> patmaddox, well id' suggest you look at /etc/default/locale and / or ~/.pam_environment and red up on how to use them.
<SaberX01> *read
<patmaddox> SaberX01: thanks :)  I get environment variables and have /etc/default/locale set up how I want...just wondering how I can reset the LC_* env vars appropriately based on the new contents of /ect/default/locale ... without logging out and back in
<pyrobisqit> is Dovecot the best IMAP server?
<MonkeyDust> if you like it, then yes, pyrobisqit
<Lexr2004> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Guest26571> hi
<Con7e> I need some help understanding Pacemaker/Corosync
<Con7e> I usually run Pacemaker/heartbeat
<u2Pf2n> Hi
<Scrat> I need help with my Ipod touch 4th gen and putting music onto it.
<Guest34020> I need help with my Ipod touch 4th gen and putting music onto it.
<MonkeyDust> !ipod | Guest34020 start here
<ubottu> Guest34020 start here: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mrpanda> :)
<mrpanda> !mp3 |format
<ubottu> format: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hans__> hi guys
<mrpanda> hey
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<Avner0> hello
<Ceraphin> Hi
<onetinsoldier> howdy
 * Avner0 foo1
<Ceraphin> Is there anyone who had tried Ubuntu touch on nexus 7 3G?
 * Avner0 thinks this is fun!
<SaberX01> Ceraphin, maybe #ubuntu-touch better channel for that question
<Ceraphin> yeah just found it
<Ceraphin> thanks SaberX01
<jhutchins> Ceraphin: I thought there were only two versions of the nexus 7
<Ceraphin> 2011/2013
<Ceraphin> and Wifi / Wifi+3G
<xsi> How to make single-level openbox menu? via menu.xml I've wrote <item> without <menu> and only 1st work - lxterminal.
<sideup66> hello room
<sideup66> is there any way i can get some help with xubuntu 12.04, i asked in that room and i think the entire room collectively took a nap oO
<cihhan_> hi all
<gvo> sideup66: just ask a question.
<sideup66> but in any event, I have a netgear wna1000m wifi dongle, it works just fine out of the box, however, upon a warm restart of the pc (not powering off) it will boot up and show "disabled by hardware switch" but a poweroff and the device seems to work perfectly fine
<sideup66> is there a way to get ubuntu to see that the device is still on and awake
<cihhan_> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server to a dell desktop but after the installation, when i reboot the machine, it freezes. What I read from the screen is fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<cihhan_> any suggestions?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: you keep getting that if you reboot? you keep getting the fsck message? or have you rebooted since it ran the fsck?
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix, that s what I get from the screen -- it shows some info very fast and then this one and it freezes
<sideup66> does it make any sense also that lsusb shows the device name on the usb port then shows [Realtek RTL 8188CUS
<sideup66> }
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: so you have tried to reboot since it ran the fsck then?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: in other words, you keep trying to reboot and you keep getting this problem?
<cihhan_> yes i reboot and when it comes there, the same screen, it freezes
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: sounds bad
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix,oohh after this one when I reboot, it shows data
<WhatIsTheMatrix> oh?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: you mean it's booting now? or?
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix, it says Adding NUMBERS wasp on /dev/sda2. Priority:-1 extentx:1 across: NUMBERS
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix, nope it s not booting yet
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: you used an installer cd/dvd to install ubuntu?
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix, yes a CD
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: don't know that i can help much. but can you boot up into that live installer cd again right now?
<glitsj16> sideup66: have you checked with 'rfkill list' what it states for the dongle when it works versus when it boots with that hardware disabled message ?
<sideup66> no I actually havent
<sideup66> so I would reboot the system then run rfkill list
<glitsj16> sideup66: just a thought to get a clearer view on what might be the issue .. i'd try to run that command twice yes, one when it works ok vs when it doesn't
<fpghost84> I have a Radeon HD 8670M Hybrid card and upon installation Ubuntu installed the proprietary fglrx drivers (I guess because the open source don't support my card, so jockey installed the AMD ones). The system seems to run OK, but I can a strange error in "x-0.log": FATAL: Module fglrx not found. Also modinfo fglrx says could not find. Although bizarrely "lsmod | grep fglrx" shows it. What's going here?
<sideup66> ok, i can run it now then reboot and report back
<sideup66> ok at the moment, it returns: softkill no
<glitsj16> sideup66: there's an init job that saves/restores the rfkill state on boot/shutdown (look in /etc/init) so it might be saving the state wrongly
<sideup66> hardkill: no
<glitsj16> sideup66: that's what you should get when it works yesregular when it works
<glitsj16> *typos srry
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix, I will try that way as well
<glitsj16> sideup66:  /var/lib/rfkill/saved-state holds the state value, so run that too in each case
<sideup66> ok, let me take a look at that
<cihhan_> WhatIsTheMatrix, very interestingly when I run the safe mode and then say continue (without doing anything) it works
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: if you boot up to the cd i think you might be able to run some commands to try and get some insight into the problem
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: okay. interesting
<fpghost84> also I get: aticonfig -pxl ....."aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<sideup66> hmmm
<sideup66> /var/lib/rfkill/saved-state shows permission denied...even as room
<sideup66> root
<glitsj16> sideup66: odd
<Fatimah_> a lot of users :P
<sideup66> got it
<glitsj16> sideup66: let me check here what permissions should be, give me a minute
<sideup66> nevermind, i didnt use cat at first :/
<glitsj16> sideup66: ah okay
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cihhan_: you could try safe mode, then select the fsck option and see what happens with that
<sideup66> ok it prints phy1 and phy4 at 0
<ne0_> hi
<glitsj16> sideup66: perhaps paste the whole output in a pastebin somewhere, like  paste.ubuntu.com and put the url you get in here
<sideup66> ok, hang on
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: after the fglrx driver got installed, did you run the command to 'initialize' it? --> aticonfig --initial
<sideup66> not much to see but... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642455/
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: let me change that command -->  sudo aticonfig --initial
<sideup66> there it is with the wifi working
<glitsj16> sideup66: thx, having a look
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: then after doing that, you have to reboot
<sideup66> and here is rfkill list
<sideup66> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642458/
<sideup66> yes, the machine has a built in adapter as well, which I do keep the hardware switch on turned off (just an old g adapter)
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix, I didn't run that command because as I say Ubuntu (or jockey) installed the fglrx driver itself on installing Ubuntu a few days ago. Do I still need to run that command? I thought it was just for when you install the Binary drivers directly from the AMD site?
<glitsj16> sideup66: these look okay, the issue should show itself somehow on warm reboot, so if you could, paste those too, from both commands together, shouldn't be long outputs
<fpghost84> Is it just to generate my xorg file? Can I check in that file if the relevant bits are already there?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: yes, i'm pretty certain you will need to run that command. why they don't just have that command run as part of the installation script, also telling you that you'll need to reboot, i don't know
<sideup66> ok, ill have to warm reboot at this point
<sideup66> ill brb
<glitsj16> okay
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: yes. it's to generate and ATI xorg file. it'll replace the one you have now
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: you could check it now
<fpghost84> Just to double check before I do this: my xorg.conf already has some mentions of "ATI Proprietary Driver" etc
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: then i would tend to think you already have an ati xorg file
<fpghost84> also fglxinfo gives info about my AMD Radeon
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mine has the same line...
<fpghost84> but as I say modinfo fglrx gives nothing
<Azertyuiop> Greetings #ubuntu. I own a optimus nvidia card. I downloaded blumbleblee to be able to use my 650m. However, i still experiencing some very serious tearing effects on my screen. Anyone would have a hint about how to proceed to resolve the problem ? thanks !
<fpghost84> I guess it couldn't hurt to run that line, and back up my curren xorg.conf, and see the diff
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: how about? --> glxinfo | grep rendering
<fpghost84> "direct rendering Yes"
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: maybe you don't have OpenGL installed, the opengl libraries and utils
<Azertyuiop> also optirun ./glxspheres64 will kind off crash
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: do you have this installed? --> mesa-common-dev
<fpghost84> No, don't have that
<V8Energy> rsync -r . root@xxx.xx.xx.xx:/var/chef       <-- how do i specify port number for this command?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> and this --> you don't have opengl installed. install that as well as libglu1-mesa and libglu1-mesa-dev
<sideup66> ok and I am back
<sideup66> here is the output from a bad boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642509/
<sideup66> for some reason the hard switch becomes set (?)
<fpghost84> OK, installed mesa-common-dev, libglu1-mesa, and libglu1-mes-dev
<fpghost84> How to check if opengl installed?
<sideup66> could the internal adapter's switch have somthing to do with it?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: i'm not certain that installing just those will completely install opengl, but it's a start if not
<glitsj16> sideup66: seemingly yes, but it would help to see why it does that .. while you were rebooting i had a look on a few bugs, let me have a look at the pastes and get back to you
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: try the command --> glxinfo | grep rendering
<fpghost84> yes tried, it was gave rendering Yes
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: does it say?  --> direct rendering: Yes
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: okay. you might have opengl installed then
<u2Pf2n> whois u2Pf2n
<glitsj16> sideup66: let me add, i'm not an expert on this, but first thing i see is different assignments of your wifi: phy0 and phy1versus phy0 and phy2 in the state file
<sideup66> ok
<glitsj16> sideup66: might be normal but looks odd
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: you mgith want to check that you have these installed as well... libgl1-mesa-dri libdri2-dev
<sideup66> different assignments? I know like I said there is a internal card which my mind would want disabled... only the usb dongle should be connected
<fpghost84> So what confuses me is why modinfo fglrx gives nothing, and why I get the error in x-0.log about "FATAL: Module fglrx not found."...yet why does lsmod list fglrx
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix OK I didn't but have now
<Guest54932> hi ,please how to install VMware player on linux '? bundle
<glitsj16> sideup66: have you tried unblocking the device yet by running rfkill unblock phy1 and see if that changes anything?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: okay. i'm not sure about your question about that command. i get output from..  modinfo fglrx
<fpghost84> modinfo fglrx :ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<sideup66> no, I never was familiar with rfkill
<ramborocks> im trying to give read / write command whats wrong with this : top:/media/Juggernaunt1# chmod -R +rw /dev/sdc1
<fpghost84> is what I get. Yet "lsmod | grep fglrx" finds references
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: hmmm
<glitsj16> sideup66: the inbuilt might be interfering, perhaps try 'blocking' it by rfkill block command instead of the hardware switch
<ramborocks> i get this root@RamboDesktop:/media/Juggernaunt1# ls -l
<ramborocks> total 0
<sideup66> and I have to run at the moment, unfortunately :( but I will check into this after
<sideup66> and will do
<glitsj16> sideup66: if you post a question on the forum later i'll post the links and what i can make of it
<sideup66> ok, ill probably be back in an hour or so anyway
<sideup66> shouldnt be long
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: i don't know. what does   lspci | grep ATI   show?
<sideup66> I do appreciate the help :)
<glitsj16> ah okay, i'll probably be hanging around here, no trouble
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: what kind of ati card do you have?
<fpghost84> lspci | grep ATI
<fpghost84> 06:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M]
<sybariten> sooo....
<sideup66> ok ill be back
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix it's a Radeon HD 8670M
<sybariten> i'm having some apt-get problems on my virtual servier, that im renting.
<Lunar_LanderB> hello, I moved to Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit :)!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: that a really new card?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: really new ati architecture? recently released card by ati?
<fpghost84> Yes, quite I suppose, but the release notes on the AMD website (at least for the most recent catakyst driver) show support for it
<sybariten> unfortunately im getting the error msgs in swedish... but it says something along tyhe lines of 404 .... whats my best way of analyzing and solving?
<Lunar_LanderB> question: shall I reformat my second harddrive from ext3 to ext4 now that I use x64?
<sybariten> 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<h0rrorvacui> I'm writing a job configuration for upstart that executes a shell script that then launches a tmux session. I need to be able to stop the script in a certain way but I don't know what to do. Does anyone know what expect stanza if any I need to use?
<sybariten> perhaps i need to edit my sources list somehow
<tgm4883> h0rrorvacui, usually I just test it and see what PID upstart is reporting vs what PID you actually want to track. They should be the same
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: i hear you. it could be linux kernel issue with fglrx driver since the card is so new. but i don't know. you could keep asking and see if anyone knows about the 'modinfo fglrx' command issue
<ramborocks> how come i get this error? root@RamboDesktop:/media/Juggernaunt1# chmod o+r /dev/sdc1
<ramborocks> root@RamboDesktop:/media/Juggernaunt1# ls -l
<ramborocks> total 0
<michael__> Hello
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hi
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix, thanks. The second issue is that I see "FATAL: Module fglrx not found." in my /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log" not sure if it a problem or what
<michael__> Where do I go to report bugs in ubuntu?
<Teleport> hello, once I attached my usb drive I got auto-mount, but other times not
<fpghost84> or if the two issues are related
<Teleport> its a 8g mp3player NTFS
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: yeah. that seems weird too. have you looked at, not the lightdm log, but this one? --> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<michael__> @fpghost84 fglrx is the driver required for amd graphics cards
<h0rrorvacui> tgm4883 I'll try and make sure again but I don't think its tracking the right PID.
<tgm4883> h0rrorvacui, then it's probably tracking a PID that is a few before the actual PID right?
<michael__> Where do I go to report bugs in ubuntu?
<Teleport> hello, once I attached my usb drive I got auto-mount, but other times not, its a 8g mp3player NTFS
<Rory> !bugs | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<michael__> ok, thank you
<mrpanda> :)
<h0rrorvacui> tgm4883, I'll check
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: Doesn't seem to be any strange mentions of fglrx there, just says that it is loading it. One slightly oddline afterwards is " Falling back to old probe method for fglrx"
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: i get that same message about falling back to old probe method. i guess i'd ignore the message in the lightdm log
<michael__> ubuntu-bug wants to know the package name, but it is a problem with ubuntu itself
<mrpanda> :)
<mrpanda> the matrixis Wu
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is what?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Wu? hehe
<Teleport> he
<Teleport> guys anyone knows about NTFS flash drives??!
<tab1293> what's a good xml viewer that supports large files, hierarchical views and sorting based on tag value?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is Wu chinese for You?
<michael__> @Teleport, can you be more specific?
<Teleport> michael__, once I attached my usb drive I got auto-mount, but other times not, its a 8g mp3player NTFS
<uBUXUBu> flash drives can be formatted to ntfs yes
<uBUXUBu> better off using fat
<Teleport> uBUXUBu got data atm
<michael__> if it does not show in unity, try the command lsusb and see if it shows
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: since you have OpenGL installed now, you might try to see if opengl stuff works. you'll might need to restart x-windows first
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: I found a thread about the modinfo thing: http://xmodulo.com/2013/09/how-to-check-graphics-card-on-linux.html, in the comments some says you can't type modinfo fglrx_pci, bother open source and proprietary require "modinfo radeon"
<h0rrorvacui> okay the problem is it isn't tracking anything it is running like a task instead of a service job so I'm just not getting this.
<ROPA> I have an ubuntu (gnome 3) 13.10 installation with 2 different sound cards, one sound card drives speakers and one drives headphones. I can't figure out how to direct audio that is application specific however.....I want video games and internet phone calls to use the headphones sound system and IRC chat and browser programs to use the speakers. What sound utility program do I need to use so I can custom configure each programs audio
<ROPA>  output to use a specific sound card???
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix what kind of openGL stuff to test?
<h0rrorvacui> I need a way to track a tmux session like it was a service with upstart.
<h0rrorvacui> Could I do a job that just ends the tmux jobs gracefully on a shutdown?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: i think the "modinfo radeon" would be for if you're using the open source radeon driver
<fpghost84> well, the comment says either
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: have you restarted X?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: okay, roger that
<Teleport> michael__ I dont find that but I can see datas as th usb flash drive has a led
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: not yet, I'll go restart now, what openGL tests then?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: xscreensaver has some opengl stuff. i think maybe you can try.. glxgears too.
<Teleport> michael__ any solution?
<michael__> @Teleport, is this an actual flash drive or an embedded drive in a different device, such  as a phone?
<fpghost84> Ah, I've already tried glxgears and flgrxgears, and use xscreensaver , so guess that tells me I had openGL already :\
<Teleport> michael__ NTFS mp3player
<fpghost84> sorry, I should have realised
<michael__> @Teleport, it could be a driver issue then
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: okay. if a "compositing" window manager works and/or opengl screensavers, then i think your good
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: don't know what to make of the modinfo fglrx issue though
<Teleport> michael__ at the first attach ubuntu auto-mounted!
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: OK. Should I file a bug to the AMD Bugzilla or something?
<Teleport> michael__ after restart I cant mount it anymore
<michael__> @Teleport did you eject it by right clicking and pressing eject or just pull it out?
<Teleport> michael__ just restarted
<michael__> And it works on windows?
<Teleport> michael__ without eject
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: or maybe I should try the aticonfig --initial for the hell of it anyway
<Teleport> michael__ dont have win atm :S
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: i don't know for certain. perhaps. or, is it an issue with the linux kernel/modinfo?
<michael__> Restarting should have synced any filesystems anyway
#ubuntu 2013-12-27
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: who knows
<Teleport> michael__ I did 3-4 times
<michael__> Can I have the model number so I can look up it's specs please Teleport?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: you  can always do the 'sudo aticonfig --initial'  it'll just make a new file and a backup copy of your current one.
<Teleport> michael__ I can see the live data with the led btw so its not dead
<Teleport> michael__ sec
<fpghost84> WhatIsTheMatrix: OK, I'll give that a blast
<fpghost84> thanks for the help
<Teleport> michael__ iRiver T8
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fpghost84: you're welcome. good luck!
<sybariten> so...  where should i look for apt-get-update-problems? it seems as if its trying to get this:   http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick/main i386 Packages
<michael__> Can you give me the exact model number?  They have different models
<michael__> I have to go, I will be back in a few minutes
<Teleport> michael__ its 4g
<glitsj16> sybariten: if you are using the maverick repos it's no surprise that 404's, maverick has been eol quite a while now..
<sybariten> glitsj16: hm, ok, any suggestions what i should do?
<glitsj16> sybariten: are you actually using maverick ?
<Bashing-om>  sybariten; maverick has reached End Of Life, and that repository is no longer in existence. Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove that "fetch".
<sybariten> glitsj16: i am unsure.
<sybariten> any decent way of checking? I should see it when i ssh in to the machien shouldnt i
<glitsj16> sybariten: what's the output of 'cat /etc/issue' ?
<sybariten> 10.l10
<sybariten> 10.10
<glitsj16> sybariten: that confirms it yes, so i'd suggest upgrading your system to a more recent and supported ubuntu
<Teleport> once I attached my usb drive I got auto-mount, but other times not, its a 4g iRiver T8 mp3player NTFS
<Teleport> anyone?
<sybariten> glitsj16: and what about Bashing-om's suggestion, is that a short-term soultion?
<glitsj16> sybariten: anyone who still rents out virtual servers running maverick isn't exactly 'up to snuff' if you want my opinion
<michael__> I am back
<WhatIsTheMatrix> wb
<Teleport> michael__ iRiver T8 4G
<michael__> @Teleport Are you still here/do you still need help?
<sybariten> this is a cirtual machine, i am unsure how OS updates works there... i am renting the machine. "they" installed the ubuntu verison originally
<uBUXUBu> iive heard the altough buntu does read ntfs they sometimes dont play well together
<sybariten> glitsj16: its the cheapest solution in europe i think
<xangua> bashing
<Teleport> michael__ ofc
<glitsj16> sybariten: in my opinion no, but Bashing-om might have other arguments
<michael__> Ok, the specs are japanese, not gonna try reading that
<Bashing-om>  sybariten; As you are running 10.10 .. there is no short term solution. as advised. best fastest thing is a clean install of a supported version.
<Teleport> michael__ what happens if you take it out without an eject
<michael__> Teleport, can you give me a pastebin of lsusb with it plugged in, and without?
<glitsj16> sybariten: i'd contact your sysadmin asap
<Teleport> michael__ cause data works
<Teleport> michael__ asap
<ramborocks> how di see channels i favorited in the past
<michael__> @Teleport, ejecting syncs the caches with the filesystem to ensure everything is written to the disk
<michael__> When you shut down, it will do that anyway
<sybariten> glitsj16: hm.
<sybariten> and all of this, because i wanted to install the package "pdftk"
<michael__> Teleport, can you give me a pastebin of lsusb with it plugged in, and without?
<Teleport> michael__ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642695/
<glitsj16> sybariten: whether critical or otherwise, the OS has no longer any security/update capability
<michael__> is this with or without?
<Teleport> michael__ its plugged in already
<sybariten> glitsj16: i understand the problematics, im just trying to think of how to solve it
<michael__> ok, take it out and give another pastebin please
<Teleport> michael__ maybe the usb drive in a wrong phase
<glitsj16> sybariten: i don't think you have much options if the renting service doesn't upgrade your virtual server
<Teleport> michael__ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642700/
<ramborocks> how do i see my favorites in xchat
<michael__> These are identical
<michael__> You tried restarting the computer?
<michael__> Did you try restarting the device itself?
<Teleport> michael__ yes
<sybariten> glitsj16: i dont know how these things typically work. Does a dist-upgrade require physical access to the machine? Even if no, do i risk ending up in a loop where ive fucked up the boot, or something ?
<Teleport> michael__ doing
<glitsj16> sybariten: i realize you're looking ointo a (temp) fix, but as you probably cannot take an upgrade action by yourself it's either rent somewhere else or contact them
<michael__> which question is that yes for?
<Teleport> michael__ 2nd
<Teleport> michael__ nothin again
<Bashing-om>  sybariten; There is a means to update online, but it is not at allrecommended, too much has changed from version 10.10 to even the current LTS 12.04  to even give it serious consideration; Mabe as a means of last resort. The Recommnded path is to burn a DVD from the .iso image and do a clean install.
<michael__> Apologies, my internet just went out
<sybariten> Bashing-om: hm, interesting. I see.
<michael__> @Teleport, did you try restarting the device itself?
<Teleport> michael__ 2nd
<Teleport> michael__ nothin again
<sybariten> OK i'll see what they say on the site
<glitsj16> sybariten: no physical access rquired no, but you would have to make several painfull and potentially buggy jumps to get from 10.10 over 11.04 over 11.10 to a stable 12.04 ..
<Teleport> michael__ ive tried both restarting pc and the device
<Teleport> michael__ still nothing
<michael__> Is it listed in lsblk?
<Teleport> michael__ 2 device atm
<Teleport> michael__ one sda1 with no name
<vfw> sybariten: I concur, fresh install is your best bet.  If you have files you want to save, back them up and restore afterwards.
<michael__> What are the sizes?
<Teleport> michael__ one hard drive with label
<Teleport> michael__ both 1TB
<Teleport> michael__ main hard + external hard
<michael__> Ok, neither of those are your 4GB drive then
<michael__> Are you trying to open it on the same computer that it worked on earlier?
<ewook> does dmesg register that you inserted anything?
<Teleport> ewook @ me?
<sybariten> vfw: its a rented virtual machine so i'm guessing i cant do a fresh install just like that, but i'll contact the people in charge....
<ewook> Teleport: yes, sorry.
<michael__> Do what ewook said
<Teleport> michael__ not atm
<sybariten> (even if im root)
<Teleport> ewook asap
<michael__> I didn't think of checking logs, silly me
<Teleport> ewook want pastebin?
<vfw> sybariten: I see.  Well that is a horse of a different color.  :)
<ewook> Teleport: shoot
<Teleport> ewook wtf = log cant paste
<DE> tho i run my cpu on linux pepperment since no ones in that chat room would some one help me
<ewook> Teleport: use right-click copy and right-click paste.
<Teleport> ewook http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642727/
<Teleport> check
<ramborocks> i cant get my drive to give me permissions to change it
<ramborocks> im trying to give 'others' read permission
<Teleport> ewook I meant its too many
<glitsj16> sybariten: and follow vfw's very good advice to get a backup
<Bashing-om>  sybariten; Yeah, rented machine .. it is thier resposibility to provide a secure system .. 10.10 no longer enjoys that ! The latest version (short term) is 13.10 .. the next Long Term Support is due out next April as version 14.04.
<vfw> ramborocks: Read access to ____________________ ?
<ramborocks> its a external drive im trying to get to be read over the network
<ewook> Teleport: what drive am I looking for?
<Teleport> michael__ brb on another pc (trying to wake that up :p)
<ramborocks> specifically plex
<vfw> ramborocks: Have you determined if it is a hardware or software issue?
<Teleport> ewook iRiver T8 4G
<vfw> ramborocks: mount | pastebinit #We will look and see.
<ramborocks> im pretty sure its a hardware issue. Because was reading up and tried doing the chmod and giving o+r access
<ramborocks> im quite new but im totally stumped
<vfw> ramborocks: What kind of Hard Drive is it?
<ewook> Teleport: sorry mate, can't really find it there.
<ldiamond> I am trying to share a directory which resides in my home directory with other users. What's the simplest way? (I tried to setup a ldiamond-shared group and add everyone I want to share with to the group but they can't access it still)
<ewook> Teleport: I see a passport-drive, and that is about it.
<ramborocks> external western digital . its formated in ntfs
<vfw> ramborocks: I did not ask the brand, but the type.
<ewook> ldiamond: what protocol?
<vfw> ramborocks: Is this a desktop or laptop or... _____________?
<ramborocks> desktop
<ldiamond> ewook, local users
<Teleport> ramborocks and ewook thats a external drive works fine on usb 3 but the usb flash drive doesnt
<vfw> ramborocks: And is it a conventional hard drive?  (Not ssd?_
<ldiamond> I'll mount using sshfs probably
<ewook> ldiamond: ? you are sharing with local users, why don't you simply change the permissions instead?
<constl> Hello, I'm trying to install Glances according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/293426/system-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu but i get some errors. I've tried git cloning and building from source and also download pre-compiled binaries from the author's PPA but with no luck. Any help appreciated!
<vfw> ramborocks:  If you will share with us the output of mount, we might be able to give you specific advise.
<michael__> Ewook
<ldiamond> ewook, even if I change the permission, doesn't work
<michael__> On teleport's pastebin, line 245 does not correspond to any known manufacturer
<ldiamond> suppose I make ~/shared, chmod o+r ~/shared
<ldiamond> sudo su - otheruser
<ldiamond> cd /home/ldiamond/shared
<ldiamond> denied.
<ewook> michael__: yes?
<michael__> On teleport's pastebin, line 245 does not correspond to any known manufacturer
<ramborocks> im not sure what is junk and whats not .. http://pastebin.com/saANubSx
<michael__> At least when I look up the vendor id
<ramborocks> im trying to get Juggernaunt1 to be read
<ewook> ldiamond: do it easy then - create a symlink to a dir at a lower level after changing the permissions.
<vfw> ramborocks: Is it sdb1 or sdc1 ?
<ramborocks> sdc1
<vfw> ramborocks: So, the mount point is /media/chad/Juggernaunt1  Right?
<Eromej> Hello, how to fix the cryptswap mount error message on boot ? I used this fix http://askubuntu.com/questions/341979/what-to-do-about-the-disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap1-is-not-ready-yet-or but didn't work
<ewook> michael__: oh, well.. that registers as a joystick.
<Teleport> michael__ ssl
<ewook> michael__: dev id matches a few lines down.
<vfw> ramborocks: It appears to be mounted rw
<Teleport> michael__ sorry I was on another pc
<michael__> Teleport, do you happen to have a USB joystick plugged in?
<Teleport> michael__ gotta check on win
<ldiamond> ewook, still not working
<Teleport> michael__ no joystick here, 2 MIDI Keyboards
<ewook> ah.
<ramborocks> it wont let me change permissions though
<ewook> Teleport: that would be a "joystick" then :p.
<michael__> That's probably it then
<vfw> ramborocks: touch /media/chad/Juggernaunt1/test-file ; ls /media/chad/Juggernaunt1/test-file   #For a test
<Eromej> (Gparted still displays my swap partition as "unknown" despite me formatting twice already)
<ewook> ldiamond: odd. how are your users trying to access the area?
<vfw> ramborocks: ... or see what error you get.
<ldiamond> just cd to it
<michael__> Ewook, it registered a keyboard on line 236
<ewook> michael__: yepp.
<michael__> and 252
<ewook> Teleport: erhm... might I ask you to perhaps unplug a couple of devs from usb and stuff, and replugging the usb drive?
<ramborocks> chad@RamboDesktop:~$
<ramborocks> opps
<Teleport> ewook  yes two joystick "i play super mac mac :P"
<ramborocks> it didnt give an error
<Teleport> ewook asap sir
<sybariten> anybody care to split me up a pdf file? You will need to do some steps, like ULing to a site or archiving etc
<sybariten> and wgetting
<fragmer> Hello! I run 12.04 LTS, and I need a newer version of a package ('subversion' 1.7+). These new versions are only be available via apt-get for quantal/raring/saucy. What's the best way to install one of those newer packages (e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/subversion ) on my 12.04 system? And is that a good idea at all?
<vfw> ramborocks: Then it would appear that you are indeed able to write to the drive.
<michael__> @fragmer, you can build from source
<ramborocks> thats whats weird is it wont let me read it on my plex server
<john_doe_jr> What does the 'bs' and 'count' command mean in the following command: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/test.file bs=4M count=1000"
<ewook> fragmer: depending on the dependencies.. ouchie..
<john_doe_jr> ?
<ramborocks> and it wont let me change the permissions
<sideup66> hello room
<sideup66> im back
<ewook> john_doe_jr: bs = bit size, count urr...
<vfw> ramborocks: YOu do not change permissions to ntfs file systems.
<sideup66> glitsj16: are you still around
<anonymous_> Hello everyone
<Teleport> ewook found wtf?
<sideup66> I did some playing around with the commands you mentioned and it appears to me that the devices are indeed interferring
<john_doe_jr> ewook: what does bit size mean though?  and count?
<glitsj16> sideup66: you forgot the verb 'hanging' lol, which is correct :)
<ewook> john_doe_jr: bit size is how lage bits to copy each round, count should be how many times it should do it.
<ewook> Teleport: aha. Overloading your USB south bridge :P
<SaberX01> !backports | fragmer
<ubottu> fragmer: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Teleport> ewook why its workin now?
<glitsj16> sideup66: no change in the wifi issue i assume ? or did you try something?
<Teleport> ewook LOL
<Teleport> ty
<ramborocks> ohhh you dont?
<ewook> Teleport: get a powered usb hub!
<vfw> ramborocks: ... that is, if you are on a Linux system ....  You understand how this works?  It IS an ntfs file system.  Right?
<sideup66> lol, my mistake glitsj, I appreciate your help so far, when I tried to disable the device 1, the usb device would indeed go down
<ramborocks> what can i do to change that
<Teleport> ewook :( me no money
<Teleport> ;))
<ramborocks> yes im sure of that being a ntfs
<john_doe_jr> ewook: how large bits to copy each round? …each round of what?
<sideup66> device 2 would also take down the internal one
<fragmer> SaberX01: Yes thank you, I have checked precise-backports, but the package I need is not on the list.
<vfw> ramborocks: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc |pastebinit
<fragmer> michael__: Should I uninstall the current version of the package (obtained via apt-get) before building one from source? Or will the newly-built one just overwrite the old one?
<sideup66> if I turn off device 2, it shuts off the usb one only
<sideup66> therefore, I need to I guess find a way to disable the internal adapter entirely
<Teleport> ewook changed 1 usb hub
<Teleport> ewook should work
<ramborocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642785/
<SaberX01> fragmer, then maybe compile from source and use checkinstall to manage it until 1.7+ is on the repos.
<michael__> fragmer, set the prefix to /usr/local when installing
<Teleport> michael__ solved!
<michael__> So I see Teleport
<ewook> john_doe_jr: each copy-cycle. I'm not sure I can explain it better, I might even be confusing the answer :p.
<Teleport> MAY soooth breadge
<michael__> teleport, What exactly did you do, plug it into a different slot?
<Teleport> michael__ unplugged all then diff slot
<Teleport> but the flash drive is in the old slot
<Teleport> so all work together
<michael__> It may have been wise to try that before opening irc.
<sideup66> that is where I stand
<ewook> michael__: lol. no, not really. since one cannot really know how the usb is powered.
<sideup66> would that be a fair course of action then or should I disable the one device and reboot
<glitsj16> sideup66: that makes sense yes, i mean about what you must try to achive, no clue on why it is doing that .. you have 2 options i can help in, but the channel is c-reading, anyone might chime in with something better .. here goes .. 1) don't hardblock anything with the hardware switch and try software blocking the internal one via rfkill .. or .. 2) try blacklisting the driver of the internal one, which would have the same effect
<sideup66> see where things stand
<vfw> ramborocks: Yep, it is indeed NTFS  It says ID 7  NTFS
<ewook> john_doe_jr: I would like to recommend the wikipedia page on dd, it's is quite a good read!
<Teleport> ewook why it happens, i'm not using a poor pc
<sideup66> ok, sounds good, let me see what happens soft disabling the internal and rebooting, its a strange issue it is having, most hardware Ive dealt with in linux just worked without anything done
<ramborocks> is there any way i can get this to work Id like to share this whole drive.
<vfw> ramborocks: NTFS does not have file permissions like we have on our native Linux file systems.
<ewook> Teleport: my point exactly. It's all about how the manufacturer chooses to interconnect stuff in your pc.
<ramborocks> and.. tip for next time dont format into ntfs
<sideup66> I should also actually see if the bios has some disable from it, thus disabling the internal adapter altogether
<ewook> Teleport: Some do it right, and have a stable current to all ports, meaning you can plugg stuff in like crazy.
<vfw> ramborocks: Well, sure you can share the whole drive.
<michael__> @rambor, it likely already was ntfs
<Teleport> ewook case's power sux?
<ramborocks> i wouldnt mind sharing the whole drive
<ewook> Teleport: yeah. sadly, that's the short answer....
<glitsj16> sideup66: while you were afk here i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rfkill/+bug/588366, which also might be usefull to take a look at, it proposes other possible fixes
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 588366 in rfkill (Ubuntu) "Wireless switch position not properly detected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vfw> ramborocks: What do you want to share it with?
<ramborocks> prefur it
<ramborocks> id like to share with everyone
<Teleport> ewook true cause it takes a lot of power damnit
<vfw> ramborocks: Including me?
<sideup66> ok, thanks glitsj! been a great help :)
<glitsj16> sideup66: bios disabling would be usefull too yes
<ramborocks> its my media drive that i'll use on my smart tv / plex server
<Teleport> ewook core i7 with 16g ram
<ewook> Teleport: just for fun - check your dmesg for yourself - and try to identify the lines where you plugged in the drive :)
<Teleport> and power sux!
<ewook> Teleport: well, it's your motherboard mate ;)
<ramborocks> lol ok i see what you mean. . yeah just basicly those on my network
<Teleport> ewook brb for mainbord spec
<sideup66> I think it saw both and somehow tied them together
<sideup66> ok brb, going to disable the one and reboot
<glitsj16> sideup66: hope one of the options gets you out of trouble, very welcome
<vfw> ramborocks: Just joking.  But what you probably want to do is set it to a static mount point first, and then choose how you want to share it, (nfs or samba), and then configure as needed.
<vfw> ramborocks: You can use both if you want, (nfs and samba), but you really only need samba if you are sharing with other MS Windows PCs on your LAN.
<michael__> I actually have a minor irritation with my fstab someone might be able to help me with
<ramborocks> ok
<glitsj16> sideup66: exactly, there are quite a few bug reports refering to similar situations, but i took the liberty of only linking that one because it seemed closest to what you are experiencing
<ramborocks> samba it is
<vfw> ramborocks: So the first thing you'd do is create a mount point and then  get the blkid and create an entry in the /etc/fstab file, then remount it, and then do your nfs or samba configs.
<michael__> what options should I use in fstab so that root is not required for mounting the entry, and it does not wait on the device at boot?
<ramborocks> are you going to walk me through that? or google and come back?
<Teleport> ewook how to obtain mainboard spec via terminal?
<ewook> Teleport: lshw
<Teleport> lshw
<Teleport> ok
<ewook> Teleport: sudo lshw
<ewook> Teleport:  ;)
<Teleport> ewook ofc not that noob
<Teleport> :))
<ewook> Teleport: Never said you were ;)
<ewook> Teleport: but it's easier to be clear in this channel, some miss that part easily ;)
<sideup66> ok im back again glitsj16, the bizzare happened
<vfw> ramborocks:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<michael__> Teleport, I think a good command for practice right now would be ls /*bin/ls*
<sideup66> I disabled the one adapter via software which turned both off
<vfw> ramborocks:  ^^^^^ will tell you the blkid
<sideup66> upon reboot both turned on ???real strange
<vfw> ramborocks:  What is on the drive?
<glitsj16> sideup66: heh, complexities do happen
<michael__> And then run each with --help
<sideup66> I guess next step is to find its driver and just flat out disable lol
<glitsj16> sideup66: that's definately worth a shot
<Teleport> ewook but noob at hw :p http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642824/
<vfw> ramborocks: (How would you want the mount point to appear?) (What name would you want it to be?)
<ramborocks> i dont see it im looking for sdc1 still right
<vfw> ramborocks: Yep
<ramborocks> id like Juggernaunt
<sideup66> yes, my logic is linux is somehow confusing the driver with the hard enable/disable switch and trying to control the usb one with that switch, which is made for the internal
<sideup66> so turning one off is killing both
<vfw> ramborocks: sudo blkid
<ramborocks> http://pastebin.com/iHma0VrF
<ramborocks> oh ok
<glitsj16> sideup66: makes (weird) sense indeed, i hope you can find the internal's driver and blacklist it
<vfw> ramborocks: Actually, you don't have to preface it with sudo
<ewook> Teleport: kk, nooo worries. I'm just a old hardware junkie ;). Sadly - to figure out the more exact load you can put on each port / controller - a more in depth scematic would be needed...
<ewook> Teleport: either way - it is a good idea not to power to much over usb - that's even more clear on laptops.
<sideup66> glits: yeah, the wifi in linux is very hodge-podge in my opinion with a few generic drivers powering many devices
<ramborocks> http://pastebin.com/kYTndkVB
<sideup66> fortunately it shows an artheros device
<Teleport> ewook is there any lshw option for only mainboard model?
<ramborocks> did you wanna go to pm?
<Teleport> ewook im asking you cause want to know if my power sux or not
<ramborocks> trying to follow you and all the other chat throwing me off
<Teleport> ewook for the whole pc I meant not only the usbs
<vfw> ramborocks: So the blkid for /dev/sdc1 is 12C23AD8C23AC031
<glitsj16> sideup66: i happen to agree, seen that here before
<glitsj16> sideup66: i assume you know your way around blacklisting, if not we can help out
<DeSian> hi
<sideup66> im trying to find the almighty google to ask about that right now :)
<julio> My Wine version (1.6 and all the other either) is running so slowly on Ubuntu 12.04; how ever when I tried Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.10 all the Wine versions works perfect... so what can I do to fix it on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ramborocks> ok
<vfw> ramborocks: Have you created a mount point yet?  (I always just put it in my /home/vfw/)  Like  mkdir /home/vfw/Movies  or  mkdir /home/vfw/MP3s
<sideup66> hm this is weird now oO now xchat is running fine, but nothing else connects
<DeSian> why if use other keyboard layout like Kurdish, can't use the Keyboard shortcuts any more?
<sideup66> this is fun :D
<ramborocks> no ill do that now
<ramborocks> just like you just said
<glitsj16> :) either add the driver name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf or add a new file to that dir (make sure the name ends in .conf) just a one-liner in the second case with the correct name for the driver
<ramborocks> eh i cant figure out how to make a mount point
<ramborocks> im really new...
<sideup66> i see and ok
<glitsj16> sideup66: one mixed-up wifi you have lol
<ramborocks> cd mkdir?
<sideup66> I believe i can find it with a modprobe command, and yeah, i think the pc is confused because both cards connected and grabbed their own ips
<sideup66> this is one confused system
<VlanX> someone else having problems resolving the repository: http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/quantal  ?
<glitsj16> sideup66: you can try to load the internal one only so you can use the lsmod command to see what driver it loads to get at the name for blacklisting
<sideup66> good call
<sideup66> and thanks i couldnt remember what to enter there
<glitsj16> no trouble
<xangua> VlanX: medibuntu has been dead for almost a year I believe
<Bashing-om>  VlanX; medibuntu is no longer maintained, remove the source and all will be fine.
<SaberX01> sideup66, the URL you posted does not resolve here either.
<VlanX> how do I remove all dead sources?
<sideup66> which one? my pastebins?
<glitsj16> sideup66: or do a 'lshw -html > ~/Downloads/my-confused-system.html and open that in your browser, should have the driver in use there as well
<SaberX01> sideup66, http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/quantal does not resolve
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX:  i tried that link in my web browser. after a bit it said problem loading page
<ramborocks> i think i made a mount point
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX Server not found
<ramborocks> i followed what you did but did home/chad/movies
<VlanX> this is alright, if it's no longer mantained..
<sideup66> yeah, im stuck with a spinning wheel, think I need to reboot again
<sideup66> brb again
<VlanX> just how do i remove the bad/old repos?
<glitsj16> SaberX01: that's probably because medibuntu is officially 'dead'
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX: you could 'cd /etc/apt' and then make a backup copy of your sources.list file. then edit your sources.list file, as root
<Bashing-om>  VlanX; The easiest way is from "Software Sources" and "remove" the source.
<SaberX01> VlanX, edit /etc/apt/sources.list  ...remove what you want ... then sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean, then do an update
<VlanX> ok thanks guys
<WhatIsTheMatrix> good luck
<VlanX> but should I not use quantal anymore?
<VlanX> what is the most recent LTS now?
<VlanX> 13.10?
<xangua> VlanX: 12.04 is the latest LTS
<VlanX> omg
<WhatIsTheMatrix> 14.04 will be LTS when it's released. i'm using it now as testing
<VlanX> okay
<VlanX> really?
<VlanX> how is it?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yes
<ramborocks> anyone able to help me edit the fstab with o the blkid for /dev/sdc1 is 12C23AD8C23AC031
<ramborocks> im not sure what todo in there
<Bashing-om>  VlanX; When that source has been removed, remember to update and upgrade , this updates all the installed packages.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX: so far so good. but it depends on what all you might do with it.
<VlanX> did they finally remove the amazon thing? :D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX: i'm just a casual linux user
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX: no. but can't you tell it you don't want to be prompted about it again?
<VlanX> WhatIsTheMatrix: yeah u can also uninstall that
<VlanX> but it's annoying anyways
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX: okay. roger that
<VlanX> even if i am an amazon user indeed
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<VlanX> but i dont like the idea of someone enforcing this
<VlanX> expecially if linux is meant to be the other way around
<VlanX> well anyways
<bigbadben> I am trying to play around with my /etc/issue is there a way to see what it will look like when I log on
<gdi2k> I am trying to install grub to a raid1 set up from a live CD. I have my raid1 mounted at /mnt/md1 and have chrooted into it. But if I do df it shows as /dev/md0. If I try to grub-install to /dev/md0 it says "no such file or directory". If I try with grub-install /dev/md1, I get "warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding." This is ext4. Any ideas?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> VlanX: corporatism in linux.. bleh
<sideup66> ok internet works again lol
<VlanX> this is weird guys, I'm not finding any *http://packages.medibuntu.org* on my /etc/apt/sources.list
<VlanX> ah ok /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ahh, roger
<Bashing-om> VLanX; you might have that listing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory.
<VlanX> Bashing-om: right
<sideup66> ok ive found the internal card in lshw
<glitsj16> sideup66: the Atheros one?
<sideup66> what information am I specifically looking for from that device for the modprobe
<sideup66> and yes
<SaberX01> gdi2k, trying using the app called boot repair to install to your RD1 .. it's PPA.
<glitsj16> sideup66: does it show a driver info in lshw output? that's what you need
<sideup66> can i pastebin what I found?
<glitsj16> sure
<gdi2k> SaberX01, I would like to but I am remote via command line only :(
<sideup66> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6642920/
<sideup66> there you go, Im not sure exactly what Im looking for in that pool of output
<SaberX01> gdi2k, Ah,, that not gonna help then :-/
<glitsj16> sideup66: driver=ath5k, try that
<glitsj16> line 13 of the paste
<sideup66> glitsj16: put that in the whole disable bit
<sideup66> I see that
<glitsj16> sideup66: perhaps do suso modprobe -r ath5k first to confirm and then, make it permanent through adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glitsj16> *sudo
<sideup66> oh blacklist.conf looks very simple :)
<sideup66> has some pre set entries and they make it simple to understand
<glitsj16> indeed, if using the correct name that will take it out surely
<ilux> someone vote for me > http://pt-br.polldaddy.com/poll/7673885/
<glitsj16> but that will need another reboot, what does sudo modprobe -r ath5k give you?
<sideup66> ok modprobe -r did turn off the card :)
<sideup66> guess make it permanent and reboot
<glitsj16> sideup66: sweet ..
<glitsj16> give it a shot
<sideup66> if it doesnt come back, i guess just remove the entry in the list and reboot again
<glitsj16> correct
<sideup66> ok fire in the hole....
<glitsj16> :)
<whoever> uBUXUBu: what feature are you talkin' about
<uBUXUBu> feature?
<uBUXUBu> i looked abck in the text..not sure what you mean whoever
<sideup66> hmm ok
<sideup66> im back
<whoever> uBUXUBu: 19:21 < uBUXUBu:##windows> i dont personally need that feature...but techies want it
<glitsj16> sideup66: how does the issue stand?
<sideup66> and indeed the card stays on :), interesting note is that both cards are on, somehow it reloaded itself after a cold start
<sideup66> the usb I mean
<sideup66> it holds its connection
<glitsj16> sideup66: okay
<uBUXUBu> oh my bad i was in windows and they weer telling me off cuz i said msoft should have made it so ppl can boot from 2.0 or 3.0 usb
<sideup66> being that daily use of this machine will be bot-like, and always on, I would assume that the connection will be good enough
<glitsj16> sideup66: the internal is still on even after blacklisting?
<uBUXUBu> and of course they were suddenly arguing on msoft behalf for no good reason no matter what they say it should be done that way
<sideup66> hmm strange
<sideup66> i entered modprobe -r for the device again but it complains that line 59 has an incorrect syntax
<docmur> Is it possible to LVM existing disk partitions full of data?
<glitsj16> sideup66: could you paste both /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and lsmod?
<tharkun> docmur: What do you mean by " LVM existing disk partitions"
<sideup66> glitsj16: i figured it out
<sideup66> i used wrong syntax
<sideup66> my mistake
<docmur> I have 4 disk, 6 partitions amoung them and I want to have them show up as one large share
<glitsj16> sideup66: okay, happens to everyone
<glitsj16> i was holding my breath though :p
<sideup66> hah, yeah I wrote 'disable' not blacklist
<sideup66> oops
<glitsj16> better take one of these anti-reboot-sickness pills and try again heh
<Sach> Using ubuntu 12.04. How do I uinstall a .bin file that i recently installed?
<sideup66> lol, now the command turned it off
<sideup66> let me reboot again...
<tharkun> sideup66: Reverse the method you used to install it. :)
<glitsj16> :) points for tenacity
<tharkun> Sach: Reverse the method you used to install it. :)
<Sach> tharkun: this is how I installed it: http://pastebin.com/x0Ef3Le6  What do I need to do?
<rXmn> I need to build this command: export $var
<rXmn> Where $var is NAME=SOMETHING
<rXmn> Looping trough a list of envvars i need to export again
<ehtesh> is there a way to gather windows from other screens/monitors/workspaces onto one screen?
<tharkun> Sach: Go to the website that instructed you to install it and follow the uninstall procedure. According to what you pasted you only need to remove (man rm) the file.
<SaberX01> rXmn, may want to look here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide   ... and here ... http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Spynxic> Anyone familiar with the share feature built into LibreOffice Calc? I can't seem to figure out how to establish a connection between clients
<SaberX01> rXmn, and also ask in #bash
<Sach> tharkun: how do I remove man rm?
<tharkun> Spynxic: #libreoffice might be more usefull
<Spynxic> tharkun: I thought so too
<tharkun> Sach: on a shell write man rm and you will see the man page for the command rm It explains better the way it works
<rXmn> SaberX01: Doing it with export $(sed...)=$(sed...) xD
<SaberX01> rXmn, ok .. makes no difference, you simply exporting a variable and looping through a list of them, how you get $VAR doesn't really matter to the loop.
<Blob> how do I install ubuntu using an external cd drive?
<Spynxic> Does anyone know how to establish a connection with another computer via telepathy?
<Sach> tharkun: it tells me to run "rm -- FILENAME".  Doesnt work
<allan1097> Hello
<allan1097> Hi
<Blob> Spynxic, yes by the internet
<BuntuFuntu> Ugh, 1GB ram is stupid
<Spynxic> Blob, That's as much as I can find about how to do it. Simply that it works over the internet but I haven't found the slightest documentation
<sideup66> ok im back, glitsj16 thanks!
<sideup66> it worked :)
<BuntuFuntu> I think it's time for me to buy a second RAM stick for this netbook
<Blob> Nice Spynxic nice
<glitsj16> sideup66: very nice
<glitsj16> :)
<BuntuFuntu> 2GB RAM
<allan1097> I have a problem, Xubuntu and Lubuntu 13.04 and 13.10. When I start the Live CD from USB, at Start I receive a black screen,
<sideup66> sorry for delay, i started x wrong and it freaked out for a few minutes while i had to go fight with it
<allan1097> I'm from Lubuntu 12.04 LTS
<glitsj16> sideup66: it sure is an eventfull night at the sideup66 residence .. no worries
<sideup66> yeah xubuntu 12.04 seems to have a small hiccup
<glitsj16> sideup66: this might make a nice bugreport too, but i would understand if you passed up on that tonight
<Blob> My external cd drive wont show up in the bios
<Blob> how do I get the bios to read it
<sideup66> for some reason the x server when you disable its autostart gets a bit tempermental when this is done
<SaberX01> !nomodeset | allan1097 - may help
<ubottu> allan1097 - may help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> Blob: connected properly? with a good cable?
<Bashing-om> allan1097: What graphics card ?, many times with ATI and Nvidia cards, the boot option "nomedeset" will get ya to where you can install the proper drivers.
<sideup66> I have a home server on debian and it leaves x in memory at all times there-- just turns off the gdm service
<tharkun> Sach: FILENAME is the name of the file on the current directory or the /full/name/t/the/FILENAME If you are to run linux you will eventually have to learn to read and be able to learn new stuff by your self.
<glitsj16> sideup66: indeed, well i hope your connection turns out to prove stable
<Blob> Yes daftykins
<allan1097> Bashing-om: It is integrated graphics card, VIA/S3G Unichrome PRO IGP - 64MB
<sideup66> it does, seems fine so far, just need to dial that in and actually want to track down one more issue concerning the system trying to address somthing in /sdb with write cache or somthing
<sideup66> it seems to fail
<sideup66> although only one hd exists
<daftykins> Blob: are you sure it's set to auto detect? known-good drive?
<Bashing-om> allan1097; I may be mistaken, but Lubunti 12.04 has reached End Of Life (??) unlike (u)buntu.
<jman> PLEASE HELP:-( my wifi quit working on me. so it works great on all other devices. it connects and dissconnects and if it decides to work takes minutes to load a page and if it don't load it says can't find server. runnin ubuntu 12.04
<Spynxic> Blob, How do you manage telepathy connections?
<sideup66> btw, to note this machine only runs the desktop on command, I had originally loaded from an image used for a beige, both are dogecoin miners
<sideup66> :)
<haoyihuan> my asus turns off while running ubuntu13.04 in 10 mins
<Blob> daftykins i do not know i will have to check
<Blob> Spynxic no clue
<glitsj16> sideup66: no shortage of issues, same here .. keeps us on those toes i guess, goodluck (also with the mining)
<sideup66> haoyihuan, is it overheating
<allan1097> Ohhhh I forgot
<sideup66> glitsj16: thanks, doge isnt worth much but it seems to be growing, be nice to have it let me put a down payment on those college loans in a year or so ;)
<allan1097> I believe Lubuntu 12.04 is LTS
<sideup66> im going to the moon1
<sideup66> !
<haoyihuan> <sideup66>  seems to be
<dimitrilc> AMD/ATI/Intel. Which one do you guys recommend for a triple monitor display?
<glitsj16> sideup66: i live in a country that doesn't use study loans system very much, i can fully understand
<Framz> Tharkun: Good job helping Sach.  That comment is really showing the spirit of "ubuntu" ...NOT.
<dimitrilc> AMD/Nvidia/Intel*
<allan1097> What I can do?
<sideup66> glitsj16: I see, I wish I went to school in a European country, education seems to matter more there than in my own... ours just worries about the size of a wallet
<allan1097> Iḿ using Right now.... Lubuntu 12.04
<tharkun> Framz: A fact is a fact. Take it or leave it. Your choice.
<glitsj16> sideup66: indeed, and with my 'succes rate' lol, i probably needed that moon to, mars even
<Bashing-om> allan1097; worth a shot to see.. try: boot the liveDVD, at the purple splash scrren depress and hold the shift key -> language screen, esc key to acceot the default; -> boot options screen -> f6 key fot preset boot options, arrow down to "nomodeset" space to accept and key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. advise if you get to a degraded GUI.
<sideup66> glitsj16: true... and I think I found the problem on /sdb, looks like somthing wants to talk to the sd reader on here, nothing to read though...
<allan1097> I tried
<sideup66> sees it as a disk lol, prolly can just disable, for its purpose itll never be used
<allan1097> But I can upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. I activated the
<allan1097> and the upgrade is availableç
<Bashing-om> allan1097; You mean that you tried to boot with that "nomodeset" option, and it was no good ?
<glitsj16> sideup66: can't say i have any experience with sd card readers, but the channel is still awake so put it out there. ehmm here
<allan1097> Yes
<allan1097> Answer this: If I upgrade to 12.10 this black screen will appear
<allan1097> Please
<xmetal> ??
<tharkun> allan1097: Do you have a backup of your information? If not this is a good time to do it. :)
<allan1097> I do not mind the information
<allan1097> but I have my Emergency System, I have Lubuntu 12.04 Live CD into my Pendrive
<Bashing-om> allan1097; OK, there is a proceedure, d/l the .iso, check that .iso file with md5sum .. did you verify that file ? .. so that you know the file is good ? Next can you boot to the ubuntu try/install screen ?
<allan1097> But I can upgrade from lubuntu Installed 12.04
<haoyihuan> quit
<tharkun> allan1097: 12.04 and 12.10 are within the same major version of ubuntu you should be safe if you run your usual program for udating and upgrading your system. There should be no major changes that might break up your system, unless you have a special video or something similar.
<SaberX01> allan1097, another option, is doen load the server addition, install that, then after, add ubuntu-desktop or whatever desktop you like.
<SaberX01> *is to download
<ROPA>  I have an ubuntu (gnome 3) 13.10 installation with 2 different sound cards, one sound card drives speakers and one drives headphones. I can't figure out how to direct audio that is application specific however.....I want video games and internet phone calls to use the headphones sound system and IRC chat and browser programs to use the speakers. What sound utility program do I need to use so I can custom configure each programs audi
<ROPA> o output to sound card of my choice??
<tharkun> If your system is fubar beyond your hability or time to repair it. It is a good idea to download a new image verify it and start fresh :)
<Bashing-om> allan1097; On the upgrade to 12.10 .. maybe  maybe not so maybe... all depends on what graphics card you have and what the drivers are .. and if you have installed proprietary drivers // and if you do a clean install.
<kostkon> ROPA, you need to install the PulseAudio Volume Control utility, its pacakge name is pavucontrol, to be able to do that
<xmetal> as much of a pain as what Thark said can be sometimes ... i agree
<allan1097> The other question: If I upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, when I stay in 12.10 . Can I upgrade to 13.04 and 13.10?
<ROPA> kostkon awesome, many tnx for the info.
<kostkon> ROPA, np
<SaberX01> allan1097, upgrading more that two steps is not advised, LTS to LTS is ok .. but 12.04 to 13.10 is not advisable.
<allan1097> Will be 14.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> allan1097; Yes the upgrades have gone very smooth for me on 3 different machines .. I am presently running 13.10 on all, upgraded on-line. no problems.
<SaberX01> That would be an exception, more so than the rule.
<allan1097> Can I hope Lubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<jo_> greetings #ubuntu. Im having tough time to install wine on my 13.10 64bits. whatever i try to install it, i get  wine1.7-amd64 : Depends: wine1.7:any (= 1.7.8-0ubuntu1~saucy1)
<jo_>                  Recommends: libosmesa6 but it is not going to be installed
<jo_> any guess ? thanks !
<xmetal> If I am going to "make a few jumps" I personally think its easier to just download the newer ISO and start fresh
<wenwen> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> allan1097: Yes, 14.04 will be an LTS.
<SonikkuAmerica> allan1097: And yes, 14.04 will be Lubuntu's first LTS release.
<Bashing-om> allan1097: (u)buntu version 14.04 will be LTS .. last I was aware the decision had not been made at Lubuntu to support a LTS structure.
<allan1097> and then..... What I do?
<SaberX01> Lubuntu & Xubuntu support LTS,  but it's not 5yrs, think it's 3yrs
<jo_> elp, im so close to switch back to windows :'(
<ROPA> kostkon  no joy, pavucontrol does not allow me to adjust the volume for each application......it's not specific to each application.......also, it says volume can't be adjusted until an application is actaully running and putting out audio.
<kostkon> ROPA, that's true, but pulseaudio will remember your choice next time, per app
<allan1097> You will decide the future of my PC
<kostkon> ROPA, in theory, you only need to set the device, volume level etc for an app only once
<SaberX01> More Lubuntu info: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-April/003941.html
<kostkon> ROPA, the only prerequisite is that the app needs to be running and producing audio to appear in pavucontrol
<Blob> how do I get to the boot menu on an asus
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: you mean get into the bios settings?
<ROPA> kostkon  I saw a program that listed each audio application...and allowed volume and soundcard chooser for every ap running....separte controls for each ap.
<kostkon> ROPA, that's pavucontrol
<jo_> Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites : wine : Dépend: wine1.6 mais ne sera pas installé
<BrianH> Has anyone ever gotten preseed installations working?
<ROPA> kostkon unfortunately, I cant remember the name of the program!!!!
<jo_> woops sorry
<Jordan8> what all?
<Blob> yeah it is a win8 computer but the I cant change the boot setting
<qin> jo_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install wine (or check if there is ppa with higher version if needed)
<BrianH> Nvm, it's working now ...
<Blob> yeah it is a win8 computer but the I cant change the boot setting WhatIsTheMatrix
<SonikkuAmerica> jo_: I barely know French but I know what that means.
<jo_> qin: thks so much, im tryin right now !
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: try pressing the 'Delete' key as it's booting. just keep repeatedly pressing it if you have to until the bios menu appears
<Jordan8> why not work for me: sudo rm -Rf /
<qin> jo_: also other distros (like sabayon) will get version much before ubuntu
<ROPA> kostkon an example is my laptop, I am streaming music using firefox, so I want a low volume for that......but, I want to be able to hear the output if a friend pages me on irc, so xchat needs to have a very loud outpuit.........
<SonikkuAmerica> !DANGER | Jordan8
<ubottu> Jordan8: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<qin> Jordan8: That's really boring
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, it says fast boot is disabled
<SonikkuAmerica> WhatIsTheMatrix: (By the way the answer is Skynet)
<sideup66> ok im back, sorry
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: you're in the bios menu now?
<oopax> HEllo
<WhatIsTheMatrix> SonikkuAmerica: not too bad of an answer. but i'd say that's not really it
<Jordan8> im not Robinson
<kostkon> ROPA, set an appropriate sound for the beep or message event in xchat, settings -> preferences -> sound
<Jordan8> im Jordan
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, yep
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: okay. so it's set to fast boot. so is my asus system
<Jordan8> Ubuntu have filter and rm / not work yes?
<Blob> how do I change it to where I can put ubuntu on it through an external cd drive
<ROPA> kostkon i'll have a look at xchat, many tnx and gzl.
<qin> Jordan8: yes
<j4n6> hi all! Any of you that can tell me a lightweight solution for the DE/WM that can have a panel with global/appmenu? Tried some with xfce panel and lxde panel but both dont seem to support that atm
<Jordan8> how disable filter?
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, how do I change it to where I can put ubuntu on it through an external cd drive
<qin> Jordan8: not supported here, i guess
<WhatIsTheMatrix> SonikkuAmerica: i would say that's part of it tho ;-)
<Jordan8> what with Unity next?
<SonikkuAmerica> j4n6: MATE can have it
<kostkon> ROPA, np good luck
<JohnH> Jordan8:  y do u want to do this?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: iirc, it's boot drive priority setting
<j4n6> could i use mates panel and gala as wm?
<acecipher> Hi, can anyone here help me get my audio working? I need to change the default PCM device.
<Jordan8> Hawaii is the bestest DE! http://www.maui-project.org/news/2013/12/24/hawaii-020-released/
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, okay now how do get the added boot option to run
<Jordan8> http://www.maui-project.org/images/showcase/screenshots/appchooser.png
<j4n6> whats cool about that new project Joran8?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: use the plus and minus keys(+/-) to change the priority of the drives for booting to.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: there might be a setting somewhere in the bios to set/unset booting from optical drive as well
<jo_> qin: so the problem is the same : he tells me thats he needs wine1.6, but it wont be installed. If i try to install wine1.6 manually, it will prompt me another like error ...
<jo_> qin: am i dumb ?
<bugtraq> OLa
<Jordan8> Hawaii on the QT. RazorQT and LXDE died.
<Jordan8> qt5 is nice
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan8: LXDE and Razor did not die.
<j4n6> is there the kde global menu using hawaii?
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan8: LXDE + Razor = the new LXDE.
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, when I create a boot option I asks for a file path
<Jordan8> nope they die no! udk
<SonikkuAmerica> LXDE-Qt, or just LXQt for short.
<Jordan8> yes and its new project
<Jordan8> LXDE based on the old gtk2
<SaberX01> Plus Mir DM
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: i'm not sure what you are looking at/seeing. this is in the bios?
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, yes
<Jordan8> and RazorQT was very very prealpha version
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow, you know not of which you speak. As a Lubuntu Communications member, I am telling you, neither LXDE nor Razor are dead or dying.
 * acecipher is using LXDE right now
<Jordan8> now both died
<j4n6> is there, now, any point in getting mir instead of bugfixing?:D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: i don't think i know how to help with that. i just set the drive to boot from. if i need to boot up from a bootable dvd, i set my dvd drive to be the first (priority) drive and i'm done
<Jordan8> sonni no, LXDE gtk2 and RazorQT died 100 %
<j4n6> anyway, i really need some advice: theres nothing xcept the mate desktop that can have global menu and still being light weight? i like unity but id love to get some less battery use out of the machine
<Jordan8> now only LXDE-QT
<SaberX01> j4n6, all depends on the purpose of you box, if it's a test box only try it out, send in bug rpts reports, but if it's for production use, better stick with LTS versions.,
<Jordan8> and its new DE
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, my external wont show up in the bios
<sideup66> does anyone know how to disable a device on a xubuntu 12.04 system
<j4n6> SaberX01 actually my machine is funky with lts but smooth with 13.10, its some driver issue form lenovo...its the same with windows too it only really works well with pure win8.1 drivers
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: oh... external drive. don't know, sorry
<Jordan8> LXDE-QT not lightweight
<sideup66> the machine has a built in sd-card reader that is located on /dev/sdb, and it seems somthing in the shell keeps trying to write some type of cache i believe to it and throwing failure errors into the shell
<Jordan8> and I installed Hawaii
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, usb wont even show up
<sideup66> It isnt necessary so my best bet is probably to just shut it off
<j4n6> all i want is to get maximum screen estate if i could use xfce with global menu and gala wm that would b what i want
<SaberX01> j4n6, I dont have any real hardware running 13.10 .. only VM's for install testing.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: i have an external blu-ray usb drive. and i bet if i hooked it up and went into the bios, i doubt i could select it as a bootable drive either
<jo_> ok. Thats it, im leaving linux. Linux sucks. i tryed it for one month, and it definitly sucks. Now i get why its free.
<j4n6> SaberX01 unity got faster on 13.10, its perfect and better battery usage then kde ^^
<sideup66> jo
<sideup66> what is your problem?
<j4n6> jo : bb
<WhatIsTheMatrix> jo_: lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> linux ROCKS!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nothing is hidden
<j4n6> gnu/linux. take the time to state it right
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah, gnu/linux
<jo_> (it was meant to make you react and help me get over a godamn dependency problem !
<Jordan8> What about ReactOS? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNo34VPJqsw
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, I will just take to the place I got it and have them do it
<sideup66> I look at linux and windows like this: linux is a diesel truck, it can be more a pain to setup, but once its done, itll run til the hardware around it literally breaks down
<oopax> hhh
<sideup66> what is the dependency problem?
<kostkon> jo_, add the ppa, try installing the latest version, instructions on the wine website
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: okay. you can keep asking if you want. someone lese might know something i don't
<sideup66> windows is like a gasoline car, easy to drive and all, but breaks down over time
<sideup66> linux just keeps chugging
<j4n6> sideup66 : you are horribly wrong. windows 8.1 is a dream, for normal use its perfect. ubuntu can come close but windows beats osx and linux on performance. linux and os are pretty though
<jo_> seriously, the prompt is litteraly saying : i cant, i miss the xxx version. And i wont install it.
<oopax> side true that!
<Jordan8> yes just use ReactOS
<Blob> WhatIsTheMatrix, thank you for the help, kind sir
<oopax> cat the log
<glitsj16> j4n6: you might be able to do what you want using a custom xsession, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession for an intro could help
<j4n6> windows 8.1 is an awesome os as is 7, but if u need unix u gotta use osx or gnu its simple.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Blob: sure. you're welcome. good luck
<sideup66> I like linux for primarily work purpose machines, like if I need a server or a bot, its getting good, but not quite there yet as a desktop os
<j4n6> glitsj16 i already changed the session to get gala but the fricking global menu for xfce...i cant get it to work
<sideup66> in purpose builds, its beautiful, just doesnt break
<j4n6> sideup windows is fine for work too, small to medium server are totally fine with it
<oopax> jo.... cat the /var/log
<j4n6> theres no being better osx and windows are pretty awesome spyware and they are kinda for free too since u get one with every pc/mac u buy
<bjrohan> How do I make sure my ~/bin and all of it's subdirectories are in my $PATH? I have a /bin directory,  so according the my .profile file, it looks like at least /bin is in $PATH
<j4n6> bin is always in path
<SaberX01> No it's not, not they way he wrote it ~/bin
<j4n6> echo $PATH
<SaberX01> if you want ~/bin .. you need to add it to your ~/.bashrc
<glitsj16> j4n6: not sure this still applies, and maybe you've already seen it .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/27189/is-there-a-global-menu-for-the-xfce-panel
<cvtsx> hey saber ;)
<SaberX01> j4n6, ~/bin .. unless he's added that is not in env path
<SaberX01> cvtsx, Hey .. how goes the server wars
<j4n6> i get it, didnt see the ~ since he didnt state it in the second time he wrote /bin
<cvtsx> lol ehh alright i guess
<j4n6> btw call it /opt if u want to install programs in your user dir and then softlink them to /bin
<rob_here> Hi guys!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hello
<rob_here> First time on IRC >.> and first time I've spent a lot of quality time with ubuntu
<j4n6> hmm doesnt look like i get global menu with xfce panel or any panel i could use instead:(
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cool
<cvtsx> i guess i can retry with znc, wont  bother you guys as much again lool
<cvtsx> i was sleep deprived last time
<jman> can anyone help me fix my wifi it quit working
<kostkon> rob_here, hi
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: so how do you like it so far? what do you think?
<jo_> kostkon: i really appreciate your help. However, the link given is apt://wine.1.4 . i never saw a link like that
<j4n6> jman u gotta give us the logs and stuff if ukow what i mean
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: are you new to gnu/linux?
<rob_here> yes, I've been a windows zombie for a while
<Jordan8> bb friends i go fap
<kostkon> jo_, the version is wrong anyways, the latest is 1.7.9
<rob_here> why did your names turn red?
<j4n6> rob_here : did it work at first?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: cool. no worries
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: it's because i prefixed my post with your nick
<bjrohan> If ~/bin is in my $PATH, does that mean all sub directories are also searched?
<cvtsx> I like linux (ubuntu specifically) , but windows has some programs i use everyday (and are only compatible with windows).
<j4n6> bjrohan : just dont put a bin dir in your home folder, period
<j4n6> cvtsx : whats those programs?
<SaberX01> !fhs | bjrohan Good Reference Material
<rob_here> well I got a SSD and tossed in an ubuntu live disk, I have a pretty solid rig for gaming, and it installed like butter, and plays like something you'd really like eat with butter
<ubottu> bjrohan Good Reference Material: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<cvtsx> j4n6: steam, visual studio is about it
<jo_> kostkon: cant see it in the winehq website. Guess what, im tryin sudo apt-get install wine 1.7.9. The fate of this command is sooo unknown !
<cvtsx> but steam includes all my games so...
<bjrohan> j4n6: I have one in their already,  but for some reason a script about 3 below is not being run, even after logging out and back in to load the .profile
<L-Chymera> hi, what linux application can I use to separate a big .flac with .cue and .log mtadata into single tracks?
<rob_here> so what does prefixing my user name do for you?
<j4n6> j4n6 : steam works with ubuntu, visual studio welll...unless you are coding big projects theres better solutions/as good solutions
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: if you prefix you post with someone(s) nick(s), they'll see it in red if their irc client is configured to do so. so that a post to them stands out from the rest of the chat
<SaberX01> bjrohan, the $PATH is not recursive
<jo_> kostkon: Oh! what a surprise ! it wont install, cause there is a broken dependency ! how surprinsing !
<rob_here> is there a good site check out irc commands?
<cvtsx> yeah i know but not all my games are compatible, and i will (only like once actually lol) use code:blocks but visual studio definitely is the best
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: you can use what's called 'nick completion', you type in say..  WhatIs... then press TAB
<bjrohan> SaberX01: thank you
<kostkon> jo_, here http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu  like it says, give sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa   then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install wine1.7
<j4n6> bjrohan : ill tell u one last time: dont do what u are going to do. there shouldnt be any folders inside any /bin if u wnat to store programs store them i /opt or ~/opt
<j4n6> jo : just delete ubuntu, install windows. if the biggest of your concerns is to get windows stuff working with wine just dont use ubuntu
<SaberX01> !ppa | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jo_> kostkon: as you seem most comprehensive than others, ill stop all sarcasm and follow your wise advice. Dude, my futur on this Os depend of you :D
<rob_here> so I type "say. .  WhatIs. . ." or "WhatIs. . ."?
<rob_here> oh, wait I get it
<rob_here> nevermind
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: okay, cool
<acecipher> Hi, does anyone know how to change the PCM device in Alsa?
<rob_here> WhatIsTheMatrix, gotcha
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: awesome
<rob_here> WhatIsTheMatrix,
<SaberX01> jo_, If the future selection for a Linux Distribution depends on using WINE  .. then serious consideration should be given to another platform OS all together.
<rob_here> j4n6, hi, sorry still learnin a bit
<jo_> ubottu: well i kinda like the main purpose of Linux. Free, community, alternativ, efficient in some ways.. but i need to use soft i work with. So if linux is not for ppl like me, there is a huge problem, cause a lot of ppl are working with soft build for window
<ubottu> jo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rob_here> WhatIsTheMatrix, very similar to how some MMOs chat
<cvtsx> bots can be intelligent
<jo_> ubottu: well thats for your creator
<ubottu> jo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xcytre> Why not have two machines?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: ahh, i hear you
<j4n6> iv got a windows desktop to play and my laptop to work. even though windows would work as well
<jo_> j4n6: well i kinda like the main purpose of Linux. Free, community, alternativ, efficient in some ways.. but i need to use soft i work with. So if linux is not for ppl like me, there is a huge problem, cause a lot of ppl are working with soft build for window
<jo_> here you go
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i remember booting gnu/linux for the first time years ago and faced nothing but a command prompt. X-Windows was something very new. i had no X for a long time until i finally found my way around some, and then finally figured out how to setup/configure X
<j4n6> jo : what do u need to work? the earlier mentioned visual studio is the only work tool that wont run on linux. and office but libre office is as good unless ur writing papers then its a little harder to setup some stuff
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix: gentoo oldschool stage1:D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: roger. :-) my first was RH 5.1
<jo_> kostkon: ppa adding : check. sudo apt-get update : check. sudo apt-get install wine1.7 :  wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1.7.8-0ubuntu1~saucy1)
<jo_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Red Hat 5.1
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix : my first linu was some very old suse. i still hate the distro:D
<jo_> j4n6: i need to use matrix gemvision. Also, i admit it, Eve online.
<kostkon> jo_, then give  sudo apt-get install wine1.6 wine1.7-i386
<kostkon> jo_, no, i meant!
<kostkon> jo_, then give  sudo apt-get install wine1.7 wine1.7-i386
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: copy that. i've never tried suse
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix : the new suse is about the best kde if u can call kde best_D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: do you like kde at all?
<j4n6> jo : did u try apt-get install wine at first? i just did that a hundred times and no problems so far
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix, : at first i prefered gnome as a name.then as a de. now i still dont like kde:D
<jo_> j4n6: of course. First thing i did.
<jo_> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/NmcRRSbG here is the output of the command
<j4n6> jo : are u using 12.04?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: i kind of like a lot of the window managers and desktop environments, but not some of the really old crusty one's, like olvwm
<SaberX01> j4n6, :-) .. was gonna say, Best & KDE are two words I'd never put together .. lol
<jo_> j4n6: negative. Im running 13.10. on 64bits architecture
<kostkon> jo_, hmm what graphics driver are you using
<j4n6> jo :  im too and it did just install some hours ago...lemme google that log
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: i like WindowMaker though. i can even take Motif
<j4n6> looks like your mesa is messed up
<j4n6> j4n6 : winow make > kde okay, its still not good:D
<jo_> kostkon: thats a good question. However how could this be a driver related problem ?
<jo_> j4n6: sure. Maybe youll have more luck than me
<j4n6> jo : did u try -f as option to force install? it could be a drive rproblem because mesa is related to your driver
<jgautier> I have been trying to install xbmcbuntu and ubuntu off of a USB drive for the last few hours and I keep getting "Failed to isntall bootloader
<jgautier> ive tried 2 different usb sticks
<jgautier> and ubuntu 12.0 and xbmcubuntu both have the same problem
<jo_> j4n6: what is mesa ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> since i'm using 'trusty'(testing) the ubuntu de(compiz/gnome/unity) is unstable. so i'm using kde which had a fairly nice recent 4.12.0 release in trutsy. and it seems pretty stable.
<j4n6> just try apt-get install -f wine at first
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix, : its table but it hoggs more ressources or the same as unity and then unity has better alt+tab:)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: true, that
<j4n6> and out of the box super+number window switching
<kostkon> jo_, hmmm http://askubuntu.com/questions/138530/why-do-i-get-an-unmet-dependencies-error-when-trying-to-install-wine/190424#190424
<j4n6> kostkon whawt do u think will happen if he follows the stuff and types vi ... hes gonna kill his pc cuz that editor doesnt write stuff:D
<kostkon> j4n6, yeah, better vi -> nano
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: you ever use enlightenment? i just tried compiling it from source, and wow, i finally got it to all to compile, but 0.17.5 wasn't very stable and then they just released and 0.18.1 and i had libtool problems trying to compile it
<jo_> j4n6: i tryed -f also. nvidia settings tells me im on 304.88 version.
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix, i used it briefly as it was beta ... 10years ago:D id say that xfce/unity are the best complete DE u can get
<jo_> kostkon: thks im looking at it
<j4n6> jo did u add some ppa or click on some of the software sources in the manager?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: i've used xfce a little before and liked it well enough. i do like the compositing features in the ubuntu de and kde though. i don't think xfce has compositing feature... or does it? been a long time since i've tried it
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix, you can pretty easily use gala for compositing
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: ahh, interesting. don't know what that is. i might check it out
<j4n6> WhatIsTheMatrix, :
<jo_> j
<j4n6> ah cant paste shitty lxde de
<jo_> j4n6: yep but i deleted them
<j4n6> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/14heuu/xfce_gala_plank_awesome/
<j4n6> now it worked thats gala+xfce
<WhatIsTheMatrix> j4n6: okay, thank you
<jman> whats the paste website
<j4n6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jo_> kostkon: do you mind to provide an assistance for that link u provided ? looks like it is a bit dated; and i dont want to screw my OS !
<glitsj16> WhatIsTheMatrix: xfwm4 always had compositing
<j4n6> gala is just a lot nicer;)
<jo_> kostkon: like pin-priority 2012
<jman> okay maybe this will help
<jman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6643234/
<rob_here> is there a way for me to connect to multiple networks at the same time?
<jo_> its 2014 dude !
<j4n6> gala is pretty awesome gala+plank has that nice alt+tab
<SaberX01> rob_here, what do you mean by multiple_networks .. via SSH or LAN  or ??
<j4n6> jo if u wnat to try this: boot with the livecd and try apt-get install wine. if it works u messed something up and we can work from there. or u reinstall
<rob_here> SaberX01, as in IRC chat groups :P
<j4n6> sure u can rob:D
<jo_> j4n6: no problem. See you in 5 min :) thks alot :)
<j4n6> xchat can do new->server thing
<MrJerome> starting today whenever I boot up I get a system program internal error
<WhatIsTheMatrix> glitsj16: oh? been years since i've used it and i don't think it had it back in the day when i used it.
<SaberX01> rob_here, yes, what program you using for IRC
<MrJerome> I'm on 13.10
<rob_here> new->server
<rob_here> SaberX01, xchat
<glitsj16> WhatIsTheMatrix: i think you have to enable it explicitly through the window manager tweaks settings
<rajrajraj> as in windows there is regedit i.e. registry editor what is there in ubuntu 12.10.
<SaberX01> rob_here, use Ctrl+S and connect to whatever ya like.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> glitsj16: okay. i will check it out if i install xfdesktop. been thinking about installing it.
<SaberX01> wow
<rob_here> SaberX01, ah, there we go. Tyvm
<MrJerome> I'm gonna reboot and get the exact message
<WhatIsTheMatrix> glitsj16: guess i'll go ahead and install it right now ;-)
<acecipher> Does anyone know where my Alsa config files would be? >.>
<acecipher> I think its not detecting my clock timing right.
<glitsj16> WhatIsTheMatrix: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/wmtweaks seems to confirm that, but as so often, isn't updated to actuality .. i found it to be very reliable though
<WhatIsTheMatrix> glitsj16: cool. thanks
<j4n6> aceipher your clock is wrong with which distri?
<Blob> how do I get to the boot from an external drive so I can install ubuntu
<j4n6> Blob you cant boot from external drives, use a pendrive usb
<SaberX01> Blob, make sure you set you BIOS to boot from portable media first, get to you boot menu and select the media to boot from.
<acecipher> j4n6, lubuntu
<ROPA> you can boot from an external drive, but you must install the image file of the installation.......not just copy it.
<acecipher> Its a problem with the base Alsa PCM, though, or something. When I manually set the PCM in Audacious it works fine.
<j4n6> acecipher i dont know about lubuntu that much, cant help u sorry all i know is that usually that stuff works out of the box since maybe ubuntu 9
<rob_here> thanks for the help tonight guys.
<ROPA> you can also boot from a partition where the installation image is...........there's help on the ubuntu pages where you download the images.
<SaberX01> He needs an image to install first, LiveCD, USB something, and that means he has to boot it in most cases, before he can install it.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rob_here: cheers. enjoy
<Blob> thank you SaberX01, after I install ubuntu will I have boot from the external drive  or no
<acecipher> Well its a base alsa problem. I'd not expect lxde to interfere with that.
<administrator_> hello
<ROPA> SaberX01 got it!!!!
<acecipher> I had the same problem under ubuntu.
<SaberX01> Blob,  if thats how you install the boot loader yes, but that's up to you.
<j4n6> jo did it work with the live cd?
<acecipher> I mean, in many ways I'm more comfortable in a terminal than a GUI
<jo_> j4n6: okay well thats a good bad news, but i confirm sudo apt-get install wine on live cd result an error
<rajrajraj> how do i enable the universe software repo. in ubuntu 12.10. i have tried askubuntu.com but it didnt work
<BuntuFuntu> My SSD for some reason stopped working
<BuntuFuntu> O_O
<acecipher> Alternatively is there somewhere where I can get help from people who know alsa?
<acecipher> BuntuFuntu, how old is it?
<sajan> rajrajraj: In 12.10, I think you can enable it in he "Software and Sources" app.
<sajan> rajrajraj: Software and Updates
<jo_> j4n6: somehow my selfesteem feel a bit better now
<j4n6> jo its the same error again?
<rajrajraj> sajan: tried , but kam nahi aya
<BuntuFuntu> Eh, I'm not exactly sure, got it off a friend who didn't want it anymore after buying a regular HDD
<jo_> j4n6: yeah
<Blob> what if I install the boot loader somewhere else instead of the the external drive
<j4n6> jo can u paste the error again?
<jo_> sure
<SaberX01> Blob, the boot loader needs to me installed in the MBR not the external HD
<peezybro> Hey all
<SaberX01> Blob, for example, /dev/sda
<Blob> okay thank you
<linuxuz3r> is there a system log for ubuntu
<j4n6> linuxuz3r, yes
<Utopy> Have you ever had problems with technology "advanced format"?
<jo_> j4n6: http://pastebin.com/cLZcq0rq here you go :)
<SaberX01> linuxuz3r, /var/log/syslog  .. and dmesg
<WhatIsTheMatrix> and /var/log/kern.log
<rajrajraj> how can i send USD from modem i have attached to my ubuntu 12.10
<Barrin6> USD?
<BuntuFuntu> USD?
<Barrin6> us dollars?
<BuntuFuntu> Afaik I know, USD means US Dollar
<BuntuFuntu> Do you mean USB?
<Barrin6> but that still doesn't make any sense :P
<MrJerome> I restarted and the error was gone :/
<BuntuFuntu> Exactly
<BuntuFuntu> :p
<j4n6> jo i wrote u in a seperate window
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<Barrin6> rajrajraj,
<WhatIsTheMatrix> maybe he needs to ask Ben Bernanke
<rajrajraj> usd is like *123# as in mobile phones
<peezybro> Sorry to just jump into the convo, but does anyone recommend a IDE for Web Development? I was using aptana on windows but don't like it on linux.
<Utopy> peezybro: bluefish
<Utopy> not perfect, but good :)
<rajrajraj> in other words i wanna dial *123# from the dial modem i have. and yes i have goota see the result
<rajrajraj> dial up*
<Utopy> you have an app to manage your shared between your browser bookmarks?
<peezybro> I will check it out!!!
<rajrajraj> Barrin6: i just explained what i meant
<Utopy> else vim :]
<SaberX01> !ide | peezybro,
<ubottu> peezybro,: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Barrin6> sorry I am not knowledgeable in that area of expertise rajrajraj
<rajrajraj> Barrin6: k :)
<jman> j4n6 did you get the logs
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (saucy), package size 324 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<nutter_> d
<j4n6> peezybro :the cool kids use sublime text. or vim. i really dont see the need for a IDE since u need an editor and a browser. if your talking ruby developement..that works without ide too
<MrJerome> i like sublimetext
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: i'm not sure, but what you're looking for might be 'minicom'
<Barrin6> yea I"m a sublime text fanboi. But I heard vim is "trendy"
<Barrin6> like if you don't use vim, you aren't cool
<somsip_> Barrin6: mostly you'll find that people hear are a bit more mature than that
<somsip_> *here
<somsip_> Barrin6: use what works. Simple as that
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: can be but the problem is i am unable to use universe source repo.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: oh. well, i suppose that could be a problem
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: i always get this result "E: Unable to locate package minicon"
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: it is... minicom   ...not minicon
<j4n6> Barrin6,  yeah vim is trendy because vim+tmux is handy
<j4n6> and because vim is open, free and does all the stuff sublime text does
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: maybe that's the problem?
<jman> j4n6 did you get the logs
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: no, i get the similar result
<ehtesh> is there a way to gather windows from other screens/monitors/workspaces onto one screen?
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, do you have universe enabled in your source list, as minicom is definitely in there.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: ohh, i see. that sux
<ehtesh> also, is there an image viewer that lets me rename the images?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: what SaberX01 said
<ehtesh> eog and shotwell don't, as far as I can tell
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: yes, but i am not sure if it worked, coz i am unable to down load any thing from Univ source repo
<wizesolomon> Hello, I have a problem, I think I accidently saved a very very important file on my swap partition thinking it was a usb device I have also encrypted the whole swap partition using truecrypt. When I try to decrypt it I am told that i must specify a filesystem. I am very lost and really really need that file! any help is greatly appreciated!
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, do a clean up first, sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<Utopy> wizesolomon: you lose
<Utopy> sorry
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ehtesh: gwenview has a rename function
<jrib> wizesolomon: how did you save it/
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !infor gwenview
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: gwenview): image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 2817 kB, installed size 4366 kB
<j4n6> jman : no didnt see any logs im writing in a second window, hard to follow both
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6643234/
<Utopy> rajrajraj: other process wait ?
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<wizesolomon> The drive mounted automattically after it was encrypted and i just saved it like i would have on any drive by finding the mounted drive in the home folder
<rajrajraj> Utopy: idk
<Utopy> or you not root
<rajrajraj> Utopy: i shall try with it being root
<jrib> wizesolomon: your encrypted swap mounted automatically to your home?
<qwertyqwerty> I am about to a reinstall and want to back up my user settings. I am unable to boot into the system I am about to overwrite, but have managed to clone all the partitions to a backup drive with dd. My home folder is part of a separate partition can I replacethe new home folder with the backup to restore the settings? I also want to be able to restore the packages I've installed on the old install.
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, you need sudo, and make sure nothing else has a lock on updates, like Synaptic or the SW Center.
<rajrajraj> Utopy: same result
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: yes SW did , trying again
<qwertyqwerty> I am currently running a liveUSB image of Ubuntu 13.10, the old system is Ubuntu 12.0.4.3
<wizesolomon> I encrypted a partition on my drive that I thought was a usb dev/sda3 later I realized it was the swap partition when I looked at diskutil. After I had encrypted the drive I saved a file on it.
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: same result
<rajrajraj> :( i know something is really wrong
<Utopy> qwertyqwerty: there is a tutorial on documentation
<Utopy> rajrajraj: what is your problem ?
<rajrajraj> Utopy: can not use universe source repo
<qwertyqwerty> Utopy: What tutorial?
<Utopy> rajrajraj: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Utopy> qwertyqwerty: for list installed paquet
<qwertyqwerty> Utopy: does that work from a liveusb using chroot?
<rajrajraj> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal restricted main multiverse universe deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-security main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-security main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties deb http://archive.cano
<Utopy> qwertyqwerty: I think not
<rajrajraj> Utopy: ^^
<Utopy> roh, pastebin.com :) ( @ rajrajraj )
<qwertyqwerty> Utopy: Can I restore the settings after the reinstall using the .img files of the partitions?
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, you probably have a lock in:  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and / or /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and it's not allowing you to update the apt lista properly.
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: idk, so how do i unlock it.
<Utopy> rajrajraj: I think I have had this problem, set with an option to apt-get
<sideup66> hey room
<WhatIsTheMatrix> maybe he should check his processes to make sure apt isn't already running somehow somewhere
<sideup66> does anyone have an idea how to disable an internal usb sd card reader
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: how
<rajrajraj> Utopy: how
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: sudo ps aux | grep apt
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, can try rebootign or manuallt removing the locks .. then autoclean, clean and update.
<Utopy> +1
<WhatIsTheMatrix> if there's a lock file in /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and / or /var/cache/apt/archives/lock it might be good to check that file with the  'lsof' command
<sors> sideup66, blacklist it
<sideup66> reason Im looking into disabling it is because I keep getting messages in my shell stating: asking for cache data failed
<rajrajraj> SaberX01: plz no rebooting
<sideup66> sors: I know how to blacklist a device driver now but how do I do it to a logical device
<sideup66> it shows as /dev/sdb in the system
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: http://pastebin.com/YVp5b4Pf
<sideup66> then the next message would be: assuming drive-cache write through
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, then  you gotta fins the locks and delete them, and make sure the apts are not runnign, that's all I can suggest.
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: there is too much result with lsof
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: it lloks like you have apt process running
<sors> sideup66, maybe remove from fstab
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: is there a process manager to forcible stop it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: never mind the lsof command for right now... it looks like the issue is apt is currently running
<sideup66> its not listed there as it isnt mounted
<sideup66> im not even sure what device would even talk to it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: from the output of your 'ps aux' command
<rajrajraj> k
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: what happens if you do...?   sudo killall apt-get
<rajrajraj> WhatIsTheMatrix: apt-get: no process found
<rajrajraj> suck
<mghola> anybody here who can help with partition recovery?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> redo the 'ps aux | grep apt'  again, and see if apt-get is still listed
<sors> sideup66,  this might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disable-modprobe-loading-of-usb-storage-driver/
<mghola> I have some questions about gpart and some other things.
<sideup66> this is what i found from a search of the message in my shell
<sideup66> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167343/what-is-a-asking-for-cache-data-failed-warning
<boern> hey forks,  i have a question.. long time ago i auto mounted my harddisk.. but now i have removed it and when i boot he is still search for this hdd, telling me that its not ready.. then i have to skip .. is there a way to stop him searching for this harddisk?
<somsip_> !fstab | boern
<ubottu> boern: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sors> sideup66,  there just lsmod and see if you can see the module
<sideup66> sors: to note, i would want to be able to still connect say, a flashdrive if needbe for whatever reason, but just stop that message, the issue I have with the link I had provided was that the ethernet device in this laptop is also a realtek, which concerns me as that would be a bad day to break
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rajrajraj: did you do....  sudo ps aux | grep apt   again?
<mghola> I got hit with a virus in windows which may have been directed by a linux worm to my ip/mac address.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is apt-get still listed as a running process?
<boern> oh thanks now i can remember :)
<SaberX01> Linux worm, infecting a Windows machine, now that is funny.
<mghola> I think it obtained my passwd via a phony failed keyring unlock on startup prompt.
<mghola> No really
<sideup66> im trying to find it
<sideup66> just give me a moment
<SaberX01> mghola, Im sorry but, you would have to work really hard to make that happen..
<mghola> i dont know im confused I think it sent my ip/mac to a server so It could hit me when I booted windows
<sideup66> sors: I found it
<sideup66> should I post its output to a pastebin?
<sors> sure
<sideup66> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6643402/
<sideup66> It keeps prompting like i said, about the asking for cache data message, and itll show every minute or so in the shell
<mghola> Look I know its weird I'm just trying to figure it out.  It wiped my boot partition and my linux partition and it hit me from windows.
<sors> sideup66,  i would disable the module and load it manualy when i need it
<mghola> anyone an advanced user of gpart?
<SaberX01> mghola, I suggest a very good Windows anti-virus program, not much one could be done from the Linux side other than whiping the whole thing and reinstalling the Linux partition / Bootloader
<SaberX01> mghola, and you need to resolve the virus issue in Windows first, other wise, you probably right back in the soup again after install.
<mghola> windows virus problem I think is solved
<mghola> but you can't really be sure can you
<SaberX01> mghola, not really, I'd wipe the whoel this if the bug wsa bad enough to jump from windows to Linux.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> if i got hit with a rootkit/virus... i think i'd wipe/delete all partitions on the drive and install from scratch
<SaberX01> whole thing .. ..
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ya
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i wouldn't want any rootkit hanging around
<mghola> i was hoping I could tell gpart to read the ntfs formatted freespace as ext4 to trick it
<mghola> i agree but I want to recover a couple things first
<SaberX01> mghola, that recover could be dangerous too, many sure yo run it through anti-virus as well.
<mapps> where can i check for errors to see why my wireless card isnt connecting :(
<SaberX01> *make sure ...
<mghola> yes i plan to be very careful
<mghola> i worry about clamav's definitions being complete though
<SaberX01> mghola, I'd back up whatever files to a DVD or something and wipe the whole drive and start over.
<mghola> im not sure what you mean, the files are hidden behind an ntfs wipe
<mghola> thats why I need help with gpart
<SaberX01> mghola, NTFS wipe?
<mghola> reformat
<SaberX01> gone then
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<mghola> no there has to be a way
<SaberX01> mghola, Insert LivCD and Install Ubuntu from scratch is all you really got left :-)
<sideup66> ok im back
<sideup66> i dont know if you got my message, my lan is taking its sweet time for whatever reason :/
<sideup66> and I did that en=0 set, and it still did the message, so how do you disable the module sars?
<SaberX01> mghola, that's all the help I can give Im affraid.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> stick a fork in it
<mghola> i think it just relabled the space, really.  if I could relable it as ext4 i think i would be in business with gpart
<SaberX01> that steak is well-done :-)
<mghola> but yeah obviously you are probably right
<WhatIsTheMatrix> probably. i must say i can't be 100% certain tho... but it sure sounds like it's well-done
<SaberX01> mghola, so lets see, virus, partitions removed, NTFS re-format, and there's still a chance ? all I can say is good luck. I dont know any tools that can do all that.
<sideup66> my question is will disabling the module break all usb functionality for usb drives or will they still work?
<mghola> I just want to see if anyone knows gpart well
<SaberX01> I do
<SaberX01> and I dont know of a way to "Spoof" EXT4 into thinking it's NTFS ... that would be disastrous in itself.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> no doubt
<mghola> ok well sorry for pressing the issue
<mghola> im just hating my computer
<sideup66> I would rather not disable all usb if needbe because I also have a wifiusb dongle on this machine that is used
<SaberX01> mghola, maybe your better off in the windows IRC, they used to dealing with viruses that wipe out system.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cfdisk is pretty good and powerful. but it might be even more stringent than gparted
<Morphine> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Morphine> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SaberX01> !ask
<WhatIsTheMatrix> overloaded him? lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> poor guy
<SaberX01> I think so :-)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<sideup66> hm
<Richhh> on an old 1GB RAM 3GHz Celeron, need a super lightweight offline svg editor
<Morphine> :~
<Richhh> inkscape takes too long to load, what are alternatives?
<Richhh> the alternatives*
<sideup66> ok just disabled it, now to see if i get the message again after a reboot
<Raliegh> Hello there, noob here. I'm attempting to create a restart script of a program (Starbound for specifics). I am attempting to run the server in a screen terminal for simplicity (simple killall screen, screen <startup script>) but of course I get the no terminal found. Would anyone be able to help me?
<Raliegh> Another benefit of screen for this program is I can hop in and monitor whenever I want, so using screen is kind of necessary for me.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is this server still on?
<Raliegh> Holy fuck...
<somsip_> !language | Raliegh
<ubottu> Raliegh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Raliegh> Woops, sorry.
<cihhan> has anyone tried installing Ubuntu mini? I have burnt a CD and when I boot from it, all I get is grub. Any suggestions?
<qin> Richhh: svg-edit with ff?
<Darkangel> u do have a poiunt though was thankin the same
<Raliegh> Anyways, due to this spam... Should I re-ask my question?
<Darkangel> sure
<Raliegh> Hello there, noob here. I'm attempting to create a restart script of a program (Starbound for specifics). I am attempting to run the server in a screen terminal for simplicity (simple killall screen, screen <startup script>) but of course I get the no terminal found. Would anyone be able to help me?
<Raliegh> Another benefit of screen for this program is I can hop in and monitor whenever I want, so using screen is kind of necessary for me.
<somsip_> Raliegh: this seems pretty thorough. Is there anything in here that might help? If not, maybe this forum is the better place to ask? http://is.gd/C4wR5N
<Darkangel> press alt+F3 on server
<Raliegh> somsip_ Nono, I'm well, well WELL beyond all of that setup stuff.
<Raliegh> somsip_ disregard Starbound entirely, that forum would have no idea (and is offline half the time anyways)
<Raliegh> Let us just say I need to run a screen application from an SSH script, how would I go about doing this?
<somsip_> Raliegh: ssh to server, run screen, run application. Something like 'ssh -e 'screen -L application' but check the screen manpage properly
<qin> Raliegh: or use tmux
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/Y5pcxN9q That is my restart script. It is run whenever a button is clicked on a web-page using node.js. However, it will not start because it says "Screen must be connected to a terminal" I need to bypass this.
<SaberX01> A program dtach is a good screen app too.
<SaberX01> *called
<CarlFK> Raliegh: I think you are adding thing (like screen) that are causing you problems you don't need to solve
<somsip_> Raliegh: yes. You need to attach to the existing screen session, or create a new one (though the latter would be a bit daft unless screen has crashed'
<Raliegh> CarlFK: The reason I want to run it in a screen terminal is so, if something happens, I can SSH in and attach to that session and debug.
<Raliegh> somsip_ There won't be any existing. That last line should create a new screen and run said program.
<Darkangel> Just wondering does Ubuntu developers like Testers? or like helpin out test Ubuntu 14.04 b4 it comes out
<Raliegh> Like, if I were in a terminal and typed that line it'd work fine, and closing it of course keeps the program running. I can SSH back in and attach whenever. I'm attempting to do that via a bash script without using a terminal at all. I hope I'm making sense.
<somsip_> Raliegh: and you want it create a new screen session on each restart and leave the old screen session doing nothing. Ok... Then check the screen manpage for the correct syntax. -L looked about right to me but I'm more of a tmux user
<CarlFK> Raliegh: there are other ways of debugging ... like just redirect stdio to a file .. but I am not sure what your process/app/whatever is, so hard to really say what is best
<somsip_> R
<Raliegh> somsip_ The old screen session won't exist, hence killall screen
<somsip_> Raliegh: ah - just saw that.
<Richhh> qin: im looking for a super light non-web-based svg editor
<CarlFK> RichiH: inkscape
<Richhh> CarlFK: inkscape takes too long to load
<Raliegh> somsip_ It doesn't seem like -L would do it, that just speaks about logging. Would Tmux be able to do all of this stuff? I'm more than willing to ditch screen as long as I can get this working.
<CarlFK> Richhh: vim :)
<Richhh> good, but i should mention i wanted a gui editor
<Richhh> maybe vim with a browser though
<ramborocks> whats a good alternative file systems for a external i will be using on linux / windows?
<ramborocks> i have ntfs
<Richhh> also mspaint is not opening in wine
<qin> Richhh: http://www.junauza.com/2009/09/free-vector-graphics-editors.html, but from my expirience graphic station differ quite well from your setup, so you should adjust expectation or get acient version or let's say 10 CD openSuse
<Richhh> seems a simple light offline editor is missing
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !rgbpaint
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info rgbpaint
<ubottu> rgbpaint (source: rgbpaint): simple pixel-based painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-4 (saucy), package size 92 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Richhh> will try now
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<Richhh> WhatIsTheMatrix: nice but i cant draw a box?
<qin> Raliegh: /j #tmux
<somsip_> Raliegh: so it is. Maybe -d is what you want.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: i think there are some others. i tried, i thin it was gnupaint once.. but bleh
<Raliegh> qin Before I go joining a channel bugging them about something I may or may not know works for my needs, I'll ask the person suggesting it, thanks.
<Richhh> considering writing one in Java
<Raliegh> somsip_ Thanks, I'm trying that one out.
<Richhh> an mspaint clone that can save as .svg
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<Richhh> trying
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info gnome-paint
<ubottu> gnome-paint (source: gnome-paint): simple, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (saucy), package size 98 kB, installed size 638 kB
<Raliegh> Perfect somsip_ That was it. Thanks a lot for your time.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> this next one might be good...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info kolourpaint4
<ubottu> kolourpaint4 (source: kolourpaint): simple image editor and drawing application. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1121 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<Richhh> mtpaint is not bad, some little ui bothers
<Richhh> i liked how u can simply drag out a box in paint
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: rgr. might try that kolourpaint4
<Richhh> k
<Richhh> trying
<WhatIsTheMatrix> kde stuff is usually pretty good.
<Richhh> long install
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah... needs kde libs and such i'm sure
<Richhh> <3 apt-get anyway
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i'm running it now myself
<Richhh> i aliased sudo apt-get install to 'get'
<WhatIsTheMatrix> looks a lot like mspaint
<Richhh> so lovely
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah.. i love apt-get and especially, aptitude
<WhatIsTheMatrix> synaptic is very nice for a gui package manager
<SaberX01> gnome-paint is light,  but don't see svg in the support list.
<ramborocks> whats a good file format for window/ linux
<ramborocks> i want it to be readable on both partitions
<Richhh> FAT?
<Raliegh> The only thing that sucks about apt-get is the fact that packages very quickly fall out of date.
<Raliegh> :/
<ramborocks> will fat support 1terr drives
<ramborocks> i thought they didnt support files over 4 gigs
<SaberX01> ramborocks, for windows = NTFS  .. Linux = EXT4
<ramborocks> hmm
<rypervenche> You could do vfat
<Raliegh> So, does anybody here have any experience with supervisor? I need a node.js script to run on system start, and to restart upon crash.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> SaberX01: i think he wants to be able to read Ext4 from Windows
<ramborocks> yes exactly whatisthematrix
<Richhh> is that possible?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> they used to have an IFS for that for Ext3
<WhatIsTheMatrix> don't know if there's one for Ext4
<ramborocks> im planning on going all linux. but i want my external drive to be readable on my wifes laptop
<CarlFK> ramborocks: depends on what your requirements are.  there are ext drivers for windows, and ntfs for linux.
<SaberX01> in Wndows use an app like Ext2Read  or something ..
<ramborocks> mmm k
<Richhh> kolourpaint4 is still installing
<SaberX01> can use Samba or SSHFS also
<ramborocks> so basicly use what you got theres always a way?
<SaberX01> like CarlFK said,  lots of options
<qin> ramborocks: why your external hd have to be ext4?
<ramborocks> it dont have to be.
<ramborocks> i was planning on formating it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: rgr, if your looking for mspaint it's probably close to it
<Richhh> then use a filesystem both can read
<Treezus> Ubuntu ballets
<Treezus> ballers
<ramborocks> figuring if ntfs was the way to go or -  just go ext4
<CarlFK> ramborocks:  using samba to share it over the network will be the most solid - anything else is going to rely on windows not doing something weird.
<qin> ramborocks: fat is good as it gets if you have compatibility issues
<ramborocks> i gotta clear off what i want left before i format yet. so just prethinking
<Treezus> I want to run Ubuntu on my lg mytouch. can y'all do that
<Richhh> WhatIsTheMatrix: so far so good :)
<ramborocks> just plane fat? not fat32 right
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ramborocks: this came up on a search --> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<qin> ramborocks: well fat32, for ease of mind you can foemat it with M$ and Linux will read it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ramborocks: says, it allows BOTH reading and writing of Ext2, Ext3, and Ext4 from Windows
<Richhh> FAT32 works
<Richhh> dont know about rest
<Richhh> my pendrive is formatted to fat32, reading fine in ubuntu
<Richhh> (and windows, obv)
<Richhh> and writing fine
<qin> ramborocks: well ext would benefit from ablity to conceal certin files
<Richhh> ah yes i formatted it in windows
<Richhh> guess you could in linux though?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an admin account and a normal account on my laptop. buy I can not log in with admin in GUI. Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtaba> although I can login via terminal with admin
<mojtaba> I am now logged in as a normal user in GUI.
<mojtaba> when I type password in GUI for admin, it just shows a message very quickly and then returns to the login screen.
<vector_> Is there a program like Xampp that's smaller?
<mojtaba> Please help
<IgniteMeow> hi
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: when you want to use gui apps in X, precede the the command with "gksudo"
<IgniteMeow> I have an Acer Aspire Netbook laptop and some how windows got deleted and stuffz
<Richhh> vector_: consider node.js
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: like so....  gksudo lshw
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: I can not login with admin in GUI
<vector_> I got it
<IgniteMeow> so I uhh tried installing ubuntu but the laptop is fricked up like hell
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: you don't login to X-Windows as root/admin
<Richhh> i dont know about apache
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: no it does not login me with admin in x-windows, I just can login in terminal with admin.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: just precede any command you want on a command line with 'gksudo'
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: by the way I am now logged in with normal user in x-window
<Richhh> WhatIsTheMatrix: kolourpaint was good, fast loading, mspaintlike so far
<vector_> I want apache, php ,and mysql in 1
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: :-)
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: how can I login as admin?
<Richhh> WhatIsTheMatrix: pity it cant save as .svg
<vector_> is there only xampp
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: ya, no doubt
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: Gtk warning ** can not open display
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: you shouldn't run X-Windows as admin/root user
<IgniteMeow> if everything got wiped on my laptop
<IgniteMeow> like nothing was on it
<somsip_> vector_: what it is that you actually want to do?
<IgniteMeow> if I install ubuntu on it
<qin> mojtaba: what is your admin name?
<IgniteMeow> would it work fine?
<mojtaba> qin: it is mojtaba
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: not sure what's wrong there. you were regular user when you tried... gksudo <command>  ?
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: I just logged in command line and typed gksudo firefox
<vector_> a hour download seems like alot
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: no, admin. My laptop just shutdown before due to fan problem, and I guess it is related to it
<Richhh> WhatIsTheMatrix: think its worth working on an mspaint-clone that does svg?
<vector_> I just want mysql, php, apache in one
<somsip_> vector_: you want apache, php and mysql? Just install them separately. No big deal
<Richhh> would let people quickly dynamically and privately jot ideas
<mojtaba> WhatIsTheMatrix: qin?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> mojtaba: do not try the 'gksudo' when you are logged in as admin... do not run gui apps from command line when logged in as admin. be regualr user, then --> gksudo <command>
<Jazayri> Linux is fantastic, whitout him i'll sleep 24h/24 !
<Richhh> eh spose its not important, back to work
<qin> mojtaba: would you try to login via Alt-Ctrl-F7 as mojtaba, and after fail post revelant line of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and auth.log via paste.ubuntu.com
<Richhh> thanks again WhatIsTheMatrix
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: yes, i think it would be worth working on
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: you're welcome! enjoy
<Richhh> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i forget... what is the command to show what display you're on again?
<qin> echo $DISPLAY; ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ahhh, thank you qin!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> couldn't remember
<nase> How can i use my netsetter for network connection?? it shows some error.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nase: doubt i can help with that, but you should post the error. if it's multiple lines then put it up on a pastebin
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Richhh> WhatIsTheMatrix:  btw kolourpaint can _open_ but not save/export svg
<sideup66> ok does anyone know what is going on here
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: yes, i saw you mention that earlier. i'm not surprised it doesn't save/export to that format.
<IgniteMeow> how the heck do I put ubuntu tv onto my tv lol
<Richhh> im surprised it opens it though
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: even though i do not know much about graphics stuff. i do know that svg is relatively new
<sideup66> i have tried to remove my usb card reader to stop an annoying message in my shell stating that asking for cache_data failed
<sideup66> the next message would say assuming drive cache:write through
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: if you know how to program and all, you could join the kde team and work on  kolourpaint4 i'm sure... or just download the source and work on it yourself
<Richhh> yeah im thinking about it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i hear ya... you know how to program?
<Richhh> reasonably
<WhatIsTheMatrix> kde uses c++ heavily from my understanding
<Richhh> i only did a little openGL game in C++
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cool
<Richhh> i was thinking of making an editor using JOGL
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i can figure out what that stands for just looking at it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Java OpenGL
<Richhh> yep
<Richhh> i made a JOGL app before for a uni assignment
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nice
<Richhh> and tuxpaint's fun sounds are inspiring
<WhatIsTheMatrix> haha... tuxpaint has sound to it eh?
<Richhh> yeah midi and cartoony sounds
<Richhh> made me laugh and smile
<WhatIsTheMatrix> sweet. i can see how that would  be inspiring
<speckle> ooh, we're talking about making paint programs? :) I've started trying to make one using Python
<Richhh> imagine combining fun (optional) sounds, easy mspaintclone ui, crossplatform hw accel rendering in JOGL, svg open/save support
<WhatIsTheMatrix> man i started to leanr a little programming not long ago. but then got real busy with other stuff. need to get back to it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> learn*
<Richhh> YT tutorials are the best start imo
<Richhh> youtube.com/thenewboston
<Richhh> from there, trial and error and googling
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Richhh: ahh, okay. i might check that out. i have some old video tutorials is how i was starting out. done in old 'quicktime'. play them with 'winff'
<Richhh> lol
<Richhh> good old days
<WhatIsTheMatrix> from the Virtual Learning Company
<WhatIsTheMatrix> for 'C'
<Richhh> i like bucky @ youtube.com/thenewboston because he's relaxing, like your mate is guiding you through it and showing you cool stuff
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Mark Virtue is the teacher in the videos
<mghola> +1 at Richh
<Richhh> looks interesting
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Mark Virtue is pretty relaxed id say as well
<Richhh> he's also genuine, not annoyingly fake
<WhatIsTheMatrix> does buck teach 'C'? i'm guessing, no
<Richhh> and has a sense of umour
<Richhh> +h
<WhatIsTheMatrix> just a guess tho
<Richhh> a little
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay
<speckle> If you want to make a paint program, one thing to keep in mind is that GUIs are their own beast to tackle.  :P
<Richhh> but the c tuts are not complete i think
<WhatIsTheMatrix> speckle: i'll bet they are
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i hear Qt5 is pretty nice tho
<Richhh> brb drink
<speckle> Qt means dealing with C++ though
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yep, roger that
<speckle> I guess you could go with PyQt though
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ya
<speckle> that will let you use Qt through the Python language
<haha> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Perl! haha
<speckle> Unfortunately, there's nothing like the VB6 form designer for FOSS that I know of. I used to toy around with that back when I was on Windows, and it was really easy.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<IgniteMeow> can anyone help me
<IgniteMeow> my acer aspire laptop os got wiped somehow
<IgniteMeow> lke everything did...so I installed ubuntu on it but now when I try launching it
<IgniteMeow> it says
<IgniteMeow> Cant read file...you must run in kernal
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: strange... new one on me
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: have you tried the 'Advanced Options' when you're at the grub boot loader screen and then select "safe mode"?
<IgniteMeow> huh what?
<IgniteMeow> there is a list of 4 stuffz
<IgniteMeow> "Ubuntu with Linux 3.8.0-29-generic
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: do you get a grub boot loader screen? or does it just go straight to trying to load up the OS?
<IgniteMeow> Ubuntu, with Linus 3.8.0-29--generic(recovery mode), Memory test *nentest86+)
<IgniteMeow> :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: there should be another option below that
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yeah
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: the recovery mode
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: you can try it anyway
<WhatIsTheMatrix> see what happens
<lotuspsychje> someone knows howto color the boot text (quiet splash off) in green?
<IgniteMeow> it says Loading Linux 3.8.0-29-generic...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay...
<IgniteMeow> oh now it says error: couldn't read file...Loading file and then
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: old thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50054
<IgniteMeow> it said other stuff and went back to the grub booter
<lotuspsychje> somsip_: tnx lemme try
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: you might want to try reinstalling. but wipe the disk clean of all partitions before actually installing
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: more recent threads have no solutions though so YMMV
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: i can walk you through doing that if you need
<lotuspsychje> somsip_: will that color all text or only yhe OK in green?
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: that example just colors the OK, but just wrap the whole like in the ANSI color tags to color it all I guess
<somsip_> *line
<IgniteMeow> I did wahtisthematrix
<IgniteMeow> what*
<IgniteMeow> like
<IgniteMeow> 10 times ^^
<FloodBot1> IgniteMeow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IgniteMeow> sorry D:
<lotuspsychje> somsip_: ok ill try, im tweaking my new ssd ubuntu netbook :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: you sure you wiped the hard disk of all "partitions" before you installed?
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: that's some fine tweaking ;-)
<lotuspsychje> somsip_: boots up very fast already on quiet splash off
<IgniteMeow> yes
<IgniteMeow> it was something in the installation
<IgniteMeow> clicked it then clicked continue and such
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: i don't know then, sorry. perhaps someone else might have an idea. keep posting your problem and error occasionally
<IgniteMeow> is it because everything on my laptop got wiped
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: i think you should try again. start over. i would like to make sure you wiped all partitions. but you don't have to do that. i'm just saying i'd like to go through the process with you to make sure
<IgniteMeow> literally...its like you got a new PC with no os
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: well that error is sure a strange one to me. but then, i'm not shocked. i've seen a lot of strange ones
<IgniteMeow> okay plugging my usb back in
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow:  i think you should boot up the live install cd. then use a utility to wipe the partitions before even starting/using the installation program
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay, sounds good. you don't have to do this if you don't want to. i was just stating what i want to do. ;-)
<IgniteMeow> its fine so I am at the install screen
<IgniteMeow> I click Install Ubuntu..right
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: when you've booted the usb stick, click on 'Try Ubuntu first'...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> err, select i should say
<sandhu> hi i was downloading iso of 12.04 but i got struck after 48% downloading
<sandhu> i m not able to download 12.04 iso after 48%downloading
<IgniteMeow> okay now wat, whatisthematrix
<akunin> Guys, coming from a SuSE world, I have quite a few questions... First of, how do I find the package a specific file belongs to? E.g. with rpm I can do rpm -qf <file>. Is there an equivalent on ubuntu?
<IgniteMeow> ooo look its ubuntu...so cul
<IgniteMeow> :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: cool :-)
<sandhu> pl help
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay, now you know how to pull up a gnome-terminal?
<sandhu> hi i was downloading iso of 12.04 but i got struck after 48% downloading
<IgniteMeow> how do I do that, matrix
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: on the left menu bar, click on the most upper-left icon, then type in...  gnome-terminal
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: then click on the terminal icon that should come up
<IgniteMeow> now what/
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: ok, so now you have a command prompt terminal?
<IgniteMeow> mhm
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay
<WhatIsTheMatrix> type in the command  -->  gparted
<WhatIsTheMatrix> and press Enter, of course
<somsip_> WhatIsTheMatrix: sudo gparted??
<WhatIsTheMatrix> he/she is using a live install usb stick
<IgniteMeow> root privileges are required for running gparted
<IgniteMeow> :p
<kruxoman> gparted will ask
<WhatIsTheMatrix> do you need 'sudo' when using live install?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i forget
<IgniteMeow> I tried it with sudo
<IgniteMeow> and then it opened something:p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay, good
<Raliegh> Hello, would anyone be able to offer me direct one-on-one assistance with getting a node.js and bash script to auto-restart upon failure, and auto-start on server start? I can pay, it's very high priority for me right now. I've tried both supervisor and upstart but neither work.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: at the very top it should show a bar-like graph of all your partitions
<IgniteMeow> okay
<IgniteMeow> I see it :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i'd start by clicking on the one at the far right, then delete it. do the same for the rest of them, from right to left
<WhatIsTheMatrix> once you have selected to delete all of them, you'll need to click 'Apply'
<IgniteMeow> it says 1 operation pending down
<marz> I'm currently researching about the boot sequence of Linux. Does the BIOS read the MBR and load the bootloader, or does the MBR has a bootloader itself that the BIOS loads?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: did you only have one partition?
<kruxoman> marz: From Sweden?
<IgniteMeow> ihhh
<IgniteMeow> uhh
<IgniteMeow> I have 3 partitions
<marz> kruxoman: Sorry but no.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ahhh! i thought you  would have more than one  partition since you were having a strange issue/error
<IgniteMeow> oh shit
<IgniteMeow> I deleted it already lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it's ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> are they all deleted yet?
<IgniteMeow> want me to delete all of them?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yes...
<Raliegh> Hello, would anyone be able to offer me direct one-on-one assistance with getting a node.js and bash script to auto-restart upon failure, and auto-start on server start? I can pay, it's very high priority for me right now. I've tried both supervisor and upstart but neither work.
<IgniteMeow> okay done
<somsip_> Raliegh: may I suggest a freelancer site like oDesk?
<jeffrey_f> marz: The BIOS is very low level instructions to the CPU to process startup tests then to load from the specified media as specified in your BIOS Settings.  The BIOS still has low level control over hardware.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay. i don't think you need to reboot. you used to have to when re-partitioning. if you want you can reboot and then do the install. or you can click on the Install Ubuntu icon on the left menu bar on the desktop
<IgniteMeow> uhh whats with alll these disconnects o.o
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: don't know. might be having like a 'netsplit' on the irc servers here
<IgniteMeow> wait a minute...I hav
<IgniteMeow> have 2 partions left..../dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5
<IgniteMeow> it wont let me delete dem D:
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ohhh?!?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> quit gparted then for the moment
<IgniteMeow> k
<WhatIsTheMatrix> in the terminal, try --> sudo cfdisk
<WhatIsTheMatrix> does the install usb have 'cfdisk'?
<IgniteMeow> okay I did that
<IgniteMeow> there is like this...weird stuff
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay... it has cfdisk?
<IgniteMeow> mhm
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is cfdisk running?
<IgniteMeow> mhm
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hang on.. been a long time since i used cfdisk
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: the actual command should have been   sudo cfdisk /dev/sda   ..but it might be displaying your hard drive partitions anyway even though we didn't put in the  /dev/sda
<IgniteMeow> yea it is
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay.. good
<IgniteMeow> should I delete both of themwith dat
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: yes
<IgniteMeow> select it then switch to delete and enter?
<IgniteMeow> k
<IgniteMeow> worked! :D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: yep.. use the  arrow keys to  navigate
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: awesome!
<IgniteMeow> now do I run install?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: yes
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: looks like you  were having problems that gparted couldn't handle for some reason, but cfdisk did
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: you should be okay after installing now, i'll bet
<IgniteMeow> okay. so "The computer currently has Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on it. What would you like to do
<IgniteMeow> should I clck Erase Ubuntu.12.04.3 LTS and reinstall
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: maybe you should reboot first
<IgniteMeow> okay closing laptop then :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay... that might still be grub in the MBR.. might still say the same thing even after rebooting
<sideup66> hello room
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: if it does, then  yes, i'd say yes, erase and reinstall
<IgniteMeow> okay at da ubuntu loading screen. waiting patiently ;p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay... let it load
<sideup66> im back with another wireless issue :/ again, it seems that my wireless card now works just fine, however, I cannot seem to get it to recconnect to the network if say, the router goes out without unplugging/replugging the wireless adapter
<sideup66> it will try to connect but be unsuccessful
<IgniteMeow> ehh the installer crashed
<IgniteMeow> I'll work on this tomorrow
<IgniteMeow> bye all D:
<IgniteMeow> sleepy time.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: okay
<IgniteMeow> thanks whatisthematrix for the help
<IgniteMeow> we will continue this tomorrow :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: you're welcome
<WhatIsTheMatrix> IgniteMeow: sure. you might let the thing load a bit before you select to go into Ubuntu or the installer. but anyway, i bet you'll be able to boot now if you can install
<ThomasB> What is the channel for 14.04 discussion?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ThomasB: ubuntu+1
<sideup66> also in general, it seems that this device is kinda finicky on the network
<ThomasB> WhatIsTheMatrix, Thank you!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ThomasB: you're wlcome
<sideup66> somtimes itll just drop off for no good reason, also if it loses connection as stated, it wont come back unless the dongle is physically removed from the usb port and reinserted in which wireless function immediately restores and works as advertised
<jeffrey_f> sideup66: does that dongle heat up at any point or is it temperature pretty much stable?
<sideup66> in the days the machine ran win7, it would get *ever so slightly* warm, but nowhere near a cause for an alarm, here it actually stays cool to be honest
<sideup66> and in windows 7 it never had a problem (mom used it, non tech savvy user and I wouldve heard it if otherwise)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> old usb wireless adapter?
<daniel_ra> hello world!
<nearst> echo
<daniel_ra> echo 'hello world!';
<sideup66> did you suspect faulty adapter?
<nearst> haha
<WhatIsTheMatrix> not really
<jeffrey_f> sideup66: how old is the adapter?  Have you tried a different one?
<sideup66> only one I have, and its fairly new, these adapters are pretty good honestly, and as stated, I believe the issue is software as it ran for a good while under windows 7, before this machine ran linux without incident or connection issue
<nearst> do lspci for make it specific ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i got a cheap one not long ago and it seemed to work pretty good. but i still wanted a better and got an Asus N-66. now i get three out of five signal strength bars, instead of just one
<daniel_ra> spanish?..
<WhatIsTheMatrix> errr, three out of four bars i mean
<jeffrey_f> sideup66: Run  --> lspci |grep net
<sideup66> my signal is just fine, where this thing will be located is near the router anyway (netgear r6300, DA BEAST :D) so plenty of signal coming
<sideup66> sure thing
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nice... i'm a ways from the router here
<jeffrey_f> sideup66:  Are you too close?  How far away?
<sideup66> jeffrey_f: all that did was list my internal adapters, this is on a usb dongle
<WhatIsTheMatrix> can you disable the internal adapters in your bios?
<sideup66> matrix: yeah this was about 15 bucks approx, for some reason the netgear would throw hissyfits when the internal one was on, throttled down the entire 2.4 band to 150...yuck, so we bought this guy to get around it
<sideup66> the wireless, I had disabled earlier today per the instruction of another user via modprobe restricted to stop a conflict between it and the usb device, now the usb device is seen and the other one is just a ethernet adapter
<jeffrey_f> sideup66: I'm just wondering if you are physically too close to the router or if you have other transmitting devices (cell, cordless, etc) near to your wireless dongle....Signal splash as well as other devices yelling louder than the dongle could cause disconnects
<sideup66> (normally cranked out 300-450)
<sideup66> jeffrey_f: its a fair point, i mean i was simulating a disconnect I mean, the router very rarely goes down but in the freak event it does, since this will be mining cryptocurrency, I wont be around to get it going if the link died for whatever reason, it just wont reconnect on its own
<sideup66> the router is screaming and to be honest, there is no landline in my house and my phone is off
<sideup66> also only one floor away from the router, it never drops when its on, i had it running in shell for an entire night last night and no issues
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i don't know much about wireless here really. and really rusty on networking too. i can't be of much help
<Raliegh> Would anyone here be able to explain like you would a child on how to make a proper cron job to backup a specific folder? The documentation is so clutter with the information it's ridiculously hard to keep track of.
<nearst> i dont see the point with ubuntu related
<sideup66> ok, thanks for trying :) I do appreciate it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> sure.. i was just curious about stuff really
<WhatIsTheMatrix> couldn't help
<sideup66> im thinking maybe I can write a clever cronjob to check the lan every minute or so and if its down, just issue an automatic reboot, not a fix but itll work around
<sideup66> as I said this machine is going to be a bot, so itll be unattended for long periods of time
<WhatIsTheMatrix> sideup66: someone will probably be able to help more tomorrow. getting late now
<jeffrey_f> sideup66: Just trying to move away any obvious and common issues
<sideup66> hm i see
<WhatIsTheMatrix> time for bed here. take care all, and good luck
<sideup66> jeffrey_f: should I get you still the lshw
<sideup66> so you can see the driver on the adapter?
<sideup66> and good night matrix
<nearst> what mean machine is goin to be bot?
<sideup66> and the driver for the dongle is rt8192cu
<sideup66> nearst: what do you mean? itll be a bitcoin miner :)
<sideup66> dogecoin
<sideup66> getting so much wow and currency
<sideup66> rtl I mean*
<nearst> ah. clear now. lol
<somsip_> Raliegh: example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6643888/
<sideup66> nearst: thats why Im trying to determine this, as stated I wonder if a simple script can be written and thrown in the root crontab...
<hellyeah> ubuntu 13.10 sucks
<hellyeah> there are two major problems
<gry> yes?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> go on
<hellyeah> first when you boot your computer sometimes it will drop yo to pure shall di ont know how can i tell
<hellyeah> sometimes i need to reboot it three time in order to see username and password screen
<hellyeah> i got blank screen
<hellyeah> system cannot be started correctly
<YOURBESTFRIEND> you should file a bug report if there isn't one already
<hellyeah> if you ask any question i will try to explain clearly
<gry> check logs
<hellyeah> my english is not good i am sorry
<hellyeah> second of all
<hellyeah> i am suspending my machine
<hellyeah> and it cannopt wake up correctly
<hellyeah> i just have to close my computer from switch and open again
<hellyeah> this two problems are really annoying
<DF3D2> I have lubuntu installed and I have nothing really open and it is using 1.3gb of ram? seems like alot for lubuntu
<hellyeah> and what is that message kvim disabled by bios
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hellyeah: do you have enough swap?
<hellyeah> YOURBESTFRIEND:  i have 1.5 gb swap is it enough
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hellyeah: if you have 1.5 GB of ram, yes
<hellyeah> i have 12 gb ram
<hellyeah> do i need to have 12 gb swap?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> not sure which one of suspend or hibernate actually uses the hard drive
<hellyeah> guess hibernate use hdd
<Richhh> m'off
<MarkDavies> Hi
<Kellog> good eve
<MarkDavies> Are rc*.d/ directories still meaningfull in Ubuntu?
<MarkDavies> Also, where can I set the default run-level for Ubuntu?
<MarkDavies> I mean, the file /etc/inittab doesn't exist any longer.
<Kellog> all questions above my pay grade
<Kellog> i need lamp stack support
<somsip_> Kellog: just ask the question
<Kellog> lamp stack is in place, trying to import an existing .sql database how do i do it?
<somsip_> Kellog mysql -u {user} -p {database} < file.sql
<Kellog> thx
<XATRIX> How can i manage the order of the start scripts ?
<somsip_> !upstart | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<XATRIX> ok, thnaks
<cvtsd> ughh anyone here?
<cvtsd> cvtsx: are you there?
<somsip_> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kskksksk> Recently i installed remastersys and now i am not able to change plymouth themes. I want windows 7 or any other theme, but now nothing is possible. Only one theme is taking over. that is very simple progrress theme, i installed plymouth manager, also from command line, command coompletes no error but theme is not changing, why?? i m running ubuntu 12.04.3
<kskksksk> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cvtsd> saberx01: hey man  finally got the znc working ;)
<cvtsd> SaberX01: finally got znc to work ;) thanks for the help the other day
<kskksksk> hi
<clypso> Hello.
<Apachez> any recommended way to resize /boot partition when you use encrypted partition for / ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xro> Hi, i try to figure out my vpn client does not start... I get "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"". I installed canberra-gtk-module... Have you an idea?
<cvtsd> how do i open a file in command line (vps putty)?
<somsip_> cvtsd: what do you mean by 'open'?
<cvtsd> read it
<cvtsd> since its a znc log
<somsip_> cvtsd: use less {filename} or edit it with nano or vi
<cvtsd> less?
<somsip_> cvtsd: yes
<cvtsd> hmm what about nano, i heard of it and i think it comes pre installed on 12.04 server, right?
<somsip_> cvtsd: it should be
<cvtsd> how would i open it with nano
<somsip_> !info nano precise
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1 (precise), package size 175 kB, installed size 584 kB
<somsip_> cvtsd: all command tend to be 'command {filename}'
<cvtsd> k
<md_nfs> hello all
<cvtsd> how can i see the size of the file?
<somsip_> cvtsd: ls -la in the directory
<md_nfs> is there any command to stop multiple cron job without killing and once again start that
<cvtsd> how can i see it in megabytes? And thx man ;)
<somsip_> cvtsd: ls -lah
<cvtsd> thanks man, and is there a "/?" option like in windows cmd. it shows a description of the command and all of its operators
<somsip_> cvtsd: use the manual (man ls) but usually --help will give a short version
<kruxoman> cvtsd: man ls
<helmut_> hi
<cvtsd> thanks, didnt know that. its going to help a ton
<kruxoman> I like ls -lah
<linuxlite> the colors in my terminal is not working
<linuxlite> i modified the ~/.bashrc long time ago
<linuxlite> the force color prompt=yes doesnt work
<somsip_> linuxlite: what do they do compared to what they should do?
<somsip_> !bash | cvtsd a primer on bash commands is here
<ubottu> cvtsd a primer on bash commands is here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cvtsd> thanks
<somsip_> kruxoman: I get the idea -h makes a lot of commands into a human readable form.
<cvtsd> yeah i read that (more of skimmed). retained some of the information
<trisquelgnu_> hi
<cvtsd> how do i ^X ?
<cvtsd> isnt it alt + x?
<klmnooo> hello
<somsip_> cvtsd: CTRL with X
<Raliegh> Would anyone care to help me figure out why I can't install node-sass on my Ubuntu 12.04?
<klmnooo> i think its ctrl x yea
<cvtsd> o ok thanks man
<Raliegh> http://pastebin.com/yKP9NWyr
<Raliegh> That's my error log. It's quite prevalent that I get this installed.
<trisquelgnu_> klmnooo: i have a laptop and it has 2gb ram i was planning to add some more ram, will it enhance the system performance?
<somsip_> Raliegh: read the error log. It tells you why
<Raliegh> somsip_ I did.
<somsip_> Raliegh: then you missed it
<Raliegh> somsip_ Failed at the node-sass@0.7.0
<cvtsd> trisquelgnu: probably
<Raliegh> That's not exactly helpful.
<Raliegh> Perhaps you could impart your wisdom?
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: well are you currently maxing out ram usage? or using the swap file a lot?
<somsip_> Raliegh: well, it's quite a poor question. Sort of 'can you read my log for me': Line 3512 2195 error Tell the author that this fails on your system:
<trisquelgnu_> aeon-ltd: no
<somsip_> Raliegh: line 3510 This is most likely a problem with the node-sass package,
<Raliegh> Yeah, it can't be that it doesn't run on Ubuntu 12.04, as I found ONE thread saying that it compiles fine on this system.
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: how much are you using? in percentage
<Raliegh> So no, I was asking to find the true problem in the log, instead of just reading the default canned message they give when failing.
<klmnooo> It depends on how much ram your laptop is using right now
<trisquelgnu_> aeon-ltd: but when i try editing a large video file the system takes a lot of time and still shows very little progress and i quit midway. or some times when i open a image with a high resolution then the system freezes for some time
<klmnooo> That can also depend on how fast your cpu and vga is
<trisquelgnu_> klmnooo: ok..
<klmnooo> But next time you do that check how much ram is being used
<klmnooo> if its maxing your ram out then it will help if not its being slowed down by other parts
<trisquelgnu_> klmnooo: aeon-ltd i have 2 gb ram and intel core i3
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: how much are you using in percentage?
<cvtsd> get a ssd ;)
<trisquelgnu_> aeon-ltd: well that will fluctutate if i open more resource intensive apps right?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<aeon-ltd> when you max out your system will write to the hdd in place of ram, that's when you'll need more ram
<klmnooo> so when it does get slow check it if its full you will know if its the ram or not
<trisquelgnu_> klmnooo: ok and how can i check it?
<klmnooo> quite new to ubuntu so idk actualy
<cvtsd> how can i see when a file was last modified?
<somsip_> cvtsd: ls -la
<cvtsd> thx man ;)
<trisquelgnu_> aeon-ltd: how can i check my ram usage when using a resource intensive app?
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: activity monitor, or if you like using the terminal get htop
<Apachez> whats the defaultsize of /boot in ubuntu 13.10?
<trisquelgnu_> aeon-ltd: klmnooo and if both the cpu and ram usage is very high then what should i do?
<klmnooo> then its not just the ram its both and on a laptop you can really replace a cpu
<clypso> Hello
<klmnooo> your comp is just being overused
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: nothing you can do about the cpu, besides running less stuff that uses up cpu
<klmnooo> but improving the ram would help but cpu is holding you back also :(
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: more ram would help if ram is the only issue
<clypso> Hows life everyone ?
<klmnooo> pretty good haha
<clypso> Good :)
<somsip_> clypso: that's more of an off-topic question. Do you have a support issue?
<aeon-ltd> trisquelgnu_: if you're editing a lot of video especially in hd then you should consider getting a desktop (or assembling one) for future proofing
<klmnooo> just installed ubuntu since my windows kinda died
<clypso> Playing with my ubuntu right now.
<MarkDavies> how should I install Brother DCP150C on Ubuntu?
<clypso> Was just cerious. Any recommended websites for learning on the terminal commands ?
<klmnooo> mark check if the driver for is compatible with lunix
<somsip_> !bash | clypso
<ubottu> clypso: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<clypso> Thank you :)
<kruxoman> Ctrl+Alt+T often works too for opening the terminal
<MarkDavies> klmnooo: it is as I've installed it once, but I know that if you don't do it the right way, then you can expect problems.
<clypso> Yes
<klmnooo> Im not to sure sorry
<trisquelgnu_> klmnooo: how did yours windows died?
<hellyeah> ubuntu always have some bugs
<trisquelgnu_> klmnooo: and how will a desktop be better than a laptop?
<trisquelgnu_> aeon-ltd: how is desktop better than a laptop?
<somsip_> trisquelgnu_: these general questions are nothing to do with ubuntu support. Can you stay on subject please. Thanks
<trisquelgnu_> somsip_: ok sure!
<klmnooo> somsip_ do you know how to open a ppa file?
<ikonia> a ppa file ?
<ikonia> a PPA is a software repository, not a file
<ikonia> !ppa | klmnooo
<ubottu> klmnooo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip_> klmnooo: like he said :)
<klmnooo> Well I got a ppa file and installed it
<lotuspsychje> how come sudo halt doesnt work and sudo halt -p does?
<ikonia> klmnooo: I doubt that very much
<klmnooo> was following directions from http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/17sov5/
<klmnooo> it asks me to open a file but dont know how to do that
<ikonia> klmnooo: where does it say "open a file"
<klmnooo> Open hda-jack-retask
<ikonia> klmnooo: that's not a file, that's a program
<ikonia> klmnooo: that's the program you have installed
<klmnooo> oh how do i do that?
<ikonia> klmnooo: it sounds like your experience level should not be doing this
<klmnooo> I know but i need the sound driver
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: dodgy alias setup?? (wild stab)
<MarkDavies> ok, there are two files
<MarkDavies> one is CUPS, the other is LPR
<MarkDavies> should I install both?
<MarkDavies> Which of them first?
<lotuspsychje> somsip_: dont think so mate, after sudo halt it just freezes at the part it should poweroff( system will now halt)
<ikonia> MarkDavies: it doesn't matter, they will both need each other
<ikonia> MarkDavies: cups is the printing system (think drivers) lpr is the actual printing commands
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: oh, like *that*. I had it before and solved it using -p too. No idea why.
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: halt does not power off
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: halt "halts" the system
<lotuspsychje> somsip_: oh well, no big deal the -p works
<ikonia> that's why -p (power off) is needed to power it off
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: can you explain in wich cases a halt only is needed?
<somsip_> lotuspsychje: oh yeah - I added a 'halt=sudo halt -p' alias. That's why I thought it was somewthing alias related
<ikonia> lotuspsychje it's legacy, it's for non-desktop computers, such as enterprise servers that have an obp or pre-boot enviornment
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i see tnx!
<lotuspsychje> i recently fixxed a laptop that had shutdown freeze from regular shutdown button, with something in bios
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich option fixxed it, it had a dbus warning
<lotuspsychje> are there any gui packages to enable TRIM on ssd from ubuntu?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it's 1 word in the fstab....do you really need a gui
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: the fstab trick is the only thing needed to tweak?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: you need to do more research before asking questions, it's turning into a spoon feeding channel for you,
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i asked if someone know any gui for it, not the solution...
<ikonia> lotuspsychje yes, because you don't know how to enable it
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: hence why I informed you that it's 1 word in the fstab, do you really need a gui application for that
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: never mind, ill ask another time when more happy supporters are on
<ikonia> lotuspsychje I think you'll find I'm quite happy and I've given you the answer
<MarkDavies> Unfortunately this does not work
<MarkDavies> How  can I remove the packages installed?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: calling people "unhappy" because they are trying to get you to think a littlebit for yourself won't really change
<ikonia> MarkDavies: use the package manager interface your confortable with
<thedoctar> how do you change the default preedit window position for sunpinyin with ibus. I'm using lubuntu 13.10. The problem is it currently displays at the bottom left-hand corner of the window and when the window is maximised, the window is off-screen.
<MarkDavies> ikonia: I use a terminal, but how can I know what is the name of the package I installed?
<ikonia> MarkDavies you installed the packages using the names, you should know the names you used
<thedoctar> ~/.bash_history is a history of commands you entered
<xmetal> good grief
<thedoctar> there's probably a log in /var/log for dpkg
<thedoctar> or apt
<thedoctar> or whatever
<somsip_> thedoctar: just type 'history' for future reference
<thedoctar> oh cool; didn't know that
<MarkDavies> I meant that I had a name of the file, not of the package.
<somsip_> thedoctar: I alias to h as I use it often
<MarkDavies> But I managed to remove the package anyway (it seems).
<ikonia> MarkDavies you still need the package name to install it with the gui
<thedoctar> history | grep apt-get
<ikonia> sorry with the interface
<MarkDavies> ikonia: usually I don't use gui
<ikonia> MarkDavies I just corrected myself and said interface
<thedoctar> does anyone know how to change the default position of the preedit window for ibus pinyin?
<somsip_> thedoctar: in the absence of help here, maybe https://code.google.com/p/sunpinyin/issues/list
<thedoctar> lol i can't read the chinese; i'm not that good
<LiuYan> ibus-pinyin is not sunpinyin
<somsip_> thedoctar: I did notice that but assumed you'd be able to. oh well
<thedoctar> lol :( i'm just beginning to learn
<TJ-> MarkDavies: To discover the name of a package containing a known packaged file (as opposed to an application-created file) use "dpkg-query -S $SOME_FILENAME_FRAGMENT"
<uuser> Got a question on C. Anyone can help? Couldn't find channel on C so asking here
<somsip_> uuser: try ##c I think
<somsip_> !alis | uuser
<ubottu> uuser: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MarkDavies> I know that it is possible to install this driver from OpenPrinter driver, but it is included in a driver with a different name
<MarkDavies> how can I check which the printer will be suitable for me?
<MarkDavies> TJ-: thanks
<uuser> ##c none seems to be active
<somsip_> uuser: use alis then?
<uuser> Let me try
<MarkDavies> It doesn't work... I installed Brother1200... any ideas? :(
<TJ-> MarkDavies: (that is for already-installed packages). For uninstalled packages you'd need to install "apt-file" then do "apt-file update" followed by "apt-file search $SOME_FILENAME_FRAGMENT"
<MarkDavies> TJ-: thanks, but it seems that it is of no use anyway...
<MarkDavies> I send a document to the printer, it was in the queue for 3 seconds, then disappeared, nothing's being printed
<uuser> Alis didn't seem to work.  I'm on phone
<ikonia> uuser not this channels problem, if the alis bot is not working ask for help in #freenode please.
<ikonia> uuser: also you never joined ##c - so I don't know how you can say "it's not active"
<uuser> Just a question on C. May I here?
<ikonia> uuser: no
<uuser> I joined but none replies there
<ikonia> uuser I'm in ##c - you did not join
<uuser> I meant I joined few minutes earlier currently not in there
<ikonia> uuser I've been in ##c for months - you did no join
<uuser> I'll have to register there? What does it mean? I'm new to irc protocol
<ikonia> uuser: join #freenode and ask
<linuxlite> hello
<MarkDavies> But wait. There is a communication between the printer and the computer! The printer displays "accepting data".
<topper4125> !hello
<linuxlite> my terminal color is still not working guys
<MarkDavies> However, nothing is printed.
<somsip_> linuxlite: so what do you expect and what is it doing?
<MarkDavies> How do you think, what may be wrong, what can I check to gain some information?
<thedoctar> MarkDavies: lol; is there paper in the printer and ink?
<linuxlite> it should show color highlighting on nano somsip_
<somsip_> linuxlite: what language?
<somsip_> linuxlite: or try the first search result I found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90013/how-do-i-enable-syntax-highlighting-in-nano
<linuxlite> english
<thedoctar> lol english
<somsip_> linuxlite: *programming* language
<thedoctar> rofl
<linuxlite> ok my bad sorry,php
<thedoctar> i use gedit!
<somsip_> linuxlite: so, check that link and make sure you have a php.nanorc where it says you should have one
<Dat> how can I convert my root fs into an LVM?
<linuxlite> im using leafpad but my eyes are hurting iwant to use nano with colors
<ikonia> Dat you can't
<linuxlite> theres no link
<ikonia> Dat: a manual migration is the only way, which needs lots of spare disk and skill
<Dat> ikonia: :(
<thedoctar> linuxlite: try gedit! it's a simple gui text editor with syntax highlighting
<alokyadav15> Try sublime text
<linuxlite> sompsip_ icant see the link
<linuxlite> well is that gui gedit
<somsip_> linuxlite: http://is.gd/7JKroK
<Dat> ikonia: I'd hate to have to start over
<pcpcpc> Hello, is there any way to change the MOUNT-Passphrase for ecryptfs?
<ikonia> Dat: that doesn't change what I just said
<Dat> ikonia: true I'm going to keep researching that has got to be away
<ikonia> Dat there is - it requires lots of spare disk and a good skill level
<linuxlite> ill check that out somsip_
<ikonia> Dat: however to "convert" it - there is no way
<alex_> hi all
<alex_> I have installed ubuntu 13.04 and I think I installed the boot loader in the wrong device
<alex_> how could I install grub on another device manually ?
<bekks> alex_: USe grub-install
<alex_> bekks, how to know which one is the device that boots ?
<alex_> and what's the EFI partition ?
<ikonia> alex_ the one you set in the bios
<bekks> alex_: Whats the actual issue behind all that?
<alex_> well .. I installed ubuntu on a device and I created an EFI partition of 2 GB
<alex_> I dunno if I had to create it
<alex_> but when I created a new partition table without EFI partition ... the installer told me that could not mount the EFI partion (or something like that)
<TJ-> pcpcpc: See "man ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase"
<MarkDavies> If the printer accepts data, but does not print it, is it still possible that something is wrong with drivers?
<elmosanches> \part
<elmosanches> \
<TJ-> Dat: To convert to LVM, first you'll need sufficient spare space to create a VG and LV container, then bitwise-copy the root-fs into it, update the "/etc/fstab/", "update-initramfs ...", "update-grub", test, then delete the original root-fs.
<TJ-> Dat: To eventually use the space currently assigned to the root-fs, you'd be best using a temporary 2nd storage device to create the LV on, then replacing the original root-fs allocated space with a LVM PV, add that PV to the VG, mirror the root LV to use the new PV, break the 2nd drive PV from the mirror, then remove the 2nd drive PV from the VG.
<TJ-> MarkDavies: Yes. You should find a print option to "print to file" or similar language, which usually allows you to investigate the raw data being sent to the printer... but I believe nowadays may often be a PDF capture. In that case you'd need to look at the files in "/var/spool/cups/"
<Dat> TJ-: hrmm I'll have to play with this adding additional space shouldn't be a problem
<TJ-> Dat: It is reasonably straight-forward if do it step-by-step. The initial copying is the bit that takes the time.
<Dat> TJ-: I need to make sure I get my step by step instructions right
<TJ-> Dat: I've never used it but just found "blocks" which seems to do it in-place. I'd recommend testing it on dummy data and disk first. https://github.com/g2p/blocks#readme
<doggie_fresh> can someone tell me how to specify what port you want to use in xchat? for example, 127.0.0.1:6666
<TJ-> doggie_fresh: 127.0.0.1/6666
<doggie_fresh> TJ: how do i join the server though? i have tried /server ip:port
<doggie_fresh> and /server ip/port
<Dat> TJ-: I ran across that was a little confused on the modifications I need to make in /etc/fstab
 * Dat clones his system
<doggie_fresh> tj do you know how?
<TJ-> doggie_fresh: "/server irc.freenode.org/6697" just connected me
<TJ-> Dat: Modification of /etc/fstab is the easiest part of the lot
<doggie_fresh> ok i will try but i have tried that, can you do an ip instead of domain
<TJ-> doggie_fresh: yes; hostnames are converted to IPs anyhow for everything on the 'net
<Dat> TJ-: looks like I just need to add the LVM entry's
<doggie_fresh> i know but i have tried what you tried and its not working
<Dat> im cloning my current system to test on
<TJ-> Dat: Best to use the UUID ... that will either remain the same, or be easy to discover using "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/$MYVG-$MYLV"
<doggie_fresh>  Looking up 54.XXX.29.XXX/6666 * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it? XXX to block out ip
<doggie_fresh> i did /server before it 2
<doggie_fresh> any ideas/help?
<Dat> TJ-: so add a new disk, set it to lvm, format it to ext4, mount the new disk, copy the data over to the disk, change the fstab, update the grub config and reboot?
<doggie_fresh> i have tried it with ":" also to no avail
<doggie_fresh> really annoying
<doggie_fresh> got it, if you are curious all you need to do is /server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port here
<doggie_fresh> thanks TJ for trying ;)
<Wavesonics> uuhh whats that command, that runs another command, and highlights the changes in the output?
<bekks> Wavesonics: there is no such command. the command you are looking for is "diff" that outlines differences between inputs.
<geirha> Wavesonics: You want to compare the outputs of two commands? diff -u <(cmd1) <(cmd2)
<bekks> geirha: Oh, noted. :)
<TJ-> Dat: sorry, was elsewhere. No, a little simpler than that (or it can be). If there is sufficient space to create an equal or larger-sized LV root-fs container, you can do a block-by-block copy of the file-system itself. You'd have to do all this from a LiveCD/USB though since you don't want the original FS to change in any way whilst the copy is performed
<Wavesonics> uh whats that command that calls another command repeatedly, and shows u the dif in the output?
<Dat> TJ-: np
<thedoctar> Wavesonics: just loop over diff
<Dat> TJ-: so add a disk, set to lvm, format to ext4, boot into livecd, mount partitions, copy data, change fstab, reboot?
<x_> hello
<thedoctar> Wavesonics: search bash forloop
<x_> I had a question: ubuntu had automated disk file chek during use ? because just a few minutes ago my hard disk start to work without any reason
<thedoctar> x_: i think when you boot fsck is run  on the partitions
<linuxuser01> but only when you boot, right?
<TJ-> Dat: Assuming a new device with sufficient free space and already using the root account ("sudo -i") which is already partitioned (EFI or MBR): "SIZE=10G; VG=MyVG; NEWDEV=/dev/sdz; OLDPART=/dev/sda2; pvcreate $NEWDEV; vgcreate $VG $NEWDEV; lvcreate --size $SIZE --name rootfs $VG; dd if=$OLDPART of=/dev/$VG/rootfs bs=100M; resize2fs /dev/$VG/rootfs"
<TJ-> Dat: At that point you would have (bar any typos on my part!) a duplicate  root-fs on the 2nd device
<TJ-> Dat: You'd set the leading environment variables to the values that make sense in your situation
<linuxuser01> thedoctar but never during use, right? I not know from where comes so high disk usage
<TJ-> Dat: You'd want to verify the new copy is identical to the original file-system *before* you wipe the original, of course.
<thedoctar> linuxuser01: maybe if something catastrophic happens it might be run? i don't know
<thedoctar> it's just a guess
<linuxuser01> thanks you
<ozcanesen> hey, i have to install windows after 3 years for testing some business stuff, i know windows going to broke grub configuration, what is the easy way to fix it after installation. ubuntu live usb? can you recommend anything else?
<TJ-> Dat: For that you can do "mkdir /mnt/{lv-,}rootfs; mount $OLDPART /mnt/rootfs; mount /dev/$VG/rootfs /mnt/lv-rootfs; diff --brief -r /mnt/rootfs /mnt/lv-rootfs; umount /mnt/{lv-,}rootfs"
<TJ-> ozcanesen: Could you install it into a virtual machine instead of onto the bare hardware?
<vocx> ozcanesen, I think Ubuntu Live CD should do.
<TJ-> Wavesonics: See "man watch" and look at "--difference"
<Dat> hrmm
<Wavesonics> TJ-, YES! thats it!
<ozcanesen> TJ-, i wish but currently i am on very poor laptop so virtual machines is not a good option
<skovgaard> hey
<skovgaard> any one able to help me with some keyboard key issue
<Dat> hrmm ok I guess I have some testing to do
<TJ-> ozcanesen: Ahhh, so yes, take precautions :) What I have done in the past is to simply save the master boot record (512 bytes) which contains the boot-strap code and partition table, and use a LiveUSB image to replace it after the other operating system has installed itself.
<Dat> TJ-: thanks for the info
<TJ-> Dat: Yes :) ... I've done this stuff countless times so I'm confident to just fire off the commands but you should take precautions ... maybe test it in a virtual machine?
<skovgaard> really need some help regarding dead keys on keyboard- anyone who can assist
<Dat> TJ-: yes waiting for my clone to finish
<gordonjcp> !details | skovgaard
<ubottu> skovgaard: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thom_r> skovgaard, what is your current layout?
<skovgaard> ubuntu 12.10  - hp 2540 p notepad - layout danish. my issue , none of the keys in working, shiftl - shiftr - crtl - alt gr - right ctrl
<TJ-> skovgaard: maybe this forum thread will help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801919
<skovgaard> i tried to use xkeycaps - - they keys looked to be defined - but they are not registereing if i press them
<jimgroth> Hey guys. I need to forward traffic to another webserver if requested domain is X. What should I use?
<jimgroth> a webserver in my lan if that makes any dif.
<jimgroth> both run ubuntu server
<ikonia> jimgroth: you can do it many ways, depends on a few things to decidee the best approach
<TJ-> jimgroth: Depends on the way you want to redirect it. You could use a reverse-proxy, or a simple HTTP redirect
<jimgroth> I've only got one IP outwards.
<ikonia> jimgroth: a website redirect on the first webserver, a dns redirect before that, a firewall redirect, a web cache redirect, etc
<jimgroth> yikes
<jimgroth> I'm... a noob? :P
<ikonia> jimgroth: why don't you explain what you want to do and why
<Dat> jimgroth: nginx might be what you want
<ikonia> I doubt that
<cvtsx> hey, just got my znc to work ;)
<ikonia> why would you want ANOTHER web server
<jimgroth> I've got two servers at home but only one external IP. There is a web server on both but obviously only one is accessible from the outside.
<ikonia> jimgroth do you want the second server that is not visible to the outside world to be visible to the outside world
<afiyah> hy
<jimgroth> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> jimgroth: ok, so you want to "proxy" requests to the second server, but still have them served by the server that is visible to the public internet correct ?
<Someus> Hello! I have Lubuntu and trying to install Wolfenstein game. I need to run it as root to install.. I found out that root is locked so i used "sudo -i"... but how to go to home folder as root?
<jimgroth> ikonia, I guess so.
<TJ-> Someus: "cd $HOME" or absolutely, "cd /root"
<jimgroth> I just want both servers able to serve content on the web with separate (sub)domain names.
<ikonia> jimgroth ok - so two realistic solutions 1.) do you really need 2 physical servers ? if not migrate the web data from the second to the first 2.) use modproxy on the first server to forward/serve requests from the second server via the first to the public internet
<jimgroth> I decided to do it this way to learn something new instead of just treading the path of least resistance (which I tend to do way too often)
<Someus> Ok thanks!
<jimgroth> Thank you for the tip. I'll read up on modproxy. :)
<ikonia> jimgroth you'd be learning how to setup a system that pretty much no-one would use in the real world
<jimgroth> How does web hosts usually handle these things?
<jimgroth> like those large ones with a big bunch of servers.
<ikonia> jimgroth they don't - they would normally do the sane thing such as a.) assign a second IP to the server, b.) migrate the content to the first server
<jimgroth> oh.
<Someus> Why just someone doesnt make good OS from linux?
<Someus> Like windows..
<ikonia> jimgroth hence why as solution that no-one would use
<Dat> lol
<jimgroth> I understand.
<ikonia> jimgroth: your solution does have merit to certain web situations, such as distributed applications in a DMZ - but that is a bit more specialist and a more advanced version of what you are doing
<TJ-> jimgroth: they are not usually restricted to a single IP. Your scenario is, though, similar to one that many organisations address using a Reverse Proxy - that of providing access to private internal HTTP services from a single public HTTP service.
<jimgroth> Maybe I'll leave these things to when I know more about the subject.
<ikonia> jimgroth nothing wrong with having a go
<TJ-> jimgroth: It's a two-line addition to the public host definition; see http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_proxy.html
<jimgroth> Sounds like I should know more about the background to how these things work and why.
<jimgroth> I really should go back to school
<TJ-> jimgroth: Here's a real example taken from one of my servers. It shows 2 different services provided by 2 different 'back-end' servers being proxied by a single public-facing Apache HTTPD host: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6644659/
<jimgroth> TJ-, Thanks. :)
<jimgroth> I was just reading about it.
<jimgroth> Doesn't look too complicated but I'm still trying to learn what everything means and not just how to do it.
<TJ-> jimgroth: practice makes perfect :)
<jimgroth> I love the attitude in here. In channels I usually frequent it's more often answers like "If you don't know how to do this you shouldn't be trying"
<Dat> time to see if I can convert my root fs now
<home555> русский
<TJ-> Dat: good luck :)
<lotuspsychje> !ru | home555
<ubottu> home555: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dat> yeah might need it
<Dat> adding a blank disk as we speak
<yam_> is this the right place to ask if i got problems running ubuntu on mac? (i tryed searching the web for solutions before)
<yam_> hi, i installed ubuntu 13.04 on my macbook pro 5.1. Besides a bunch of startup problem, i cant get my wifi drivers to work. I looked up System -> Additional Driver --> activate the broadcom driver. I tested it without installing ubuntu from the dvd and it worked just fine. after is installed it i just cant activate it. it just jumps back to the no driver option. i am not that much of a pro, so please keep that in mind while explaining 
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys, I have a question. How do I restore icons that are broken because I have changed files in  /usr/share/icons?
<Lope> how can I make my grub pause when I boot? http://codepad.org/d2GLd4w2
<gordonjcp> Lope: that should pause
<Lucid_Lynx> I could imagine myself to buy Software using Softwarecenter, but updateing every 6 month is not convenient...
<kuninok> hi
<Lucid_Lynx> the release cycle is to high in my opinion...
<ikonia> Lucid_Lynx: then don't use it
<ikonia> Lucid_Lynx: or use an LTS version
<Rienzilla> lts is a good compromise
<Lucid_Lynx> i just started usin 10.04..
<Lope> gordon: it does not pause. only if I set a hidden timeout then it pauses
<Lucid_Lynx> peace..
<Lope> Lucid_Lynx: thats kind of old?
<Lucid_Lynx> what do you thing of an release every 2 to 5 years..
<Lope> i dunno. I had a perfectly working linux mint mate 15. then I broke it, now upgrading to 16 and its a mission getting everything working
<Lope> i'm definitely gonna backup nicely when everything is working
<ikonia> Lope: so you're using mint not ubuntu ?
<Lope> ikonia still deciding
<ikonia> Lope: is it dual booting at the moment or just one OS ?
<ikonia> Lope: eg: is the grub from mint or ubuntu
<Lope> mint is based on ubuntu but has nicer desktop environment (mate) and comes with useful stuff loaded.
<ikonia> Lope: I'm not asking for your view on mint
<ikonia> Lope: is the grub provided from mint or ubuntu
<Lope> just one boot option
<ikonia> Lope: is the grub provided from mint or ubuntu
<Lope> min
<Lope> mint
<ikonia> Lope: then why are you asking in this channel
<ikonia> Lope: you've used this channel long enough to know it supports ubuntu - not mint
<Lope> surely grub is grub?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and this channel is not "grub support" - it's UBUNTU support, you know this, you've used the channel long enough
<Lope> okay
<MarkDavies> Lope: what problem do you have?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: a problem not for this channel
<Lucid_Lynx> and if i buy Software online, i also want to get a paket by DHL..
<Lucid_Lynx> or UPS..
<DJones> Lucid_Lynx: Please don't troll
<Lucid_Lynx> DJones..., you are the operator of this room ?
<Lucid_Lynx> stop bothering..
<gordonjcp> Mint will be good when they start shipping Unity as the default desktop
<inglor> hello, during the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 the upgrade progress stopped
<inglor> at "Unpacking sysvinit-utils"
<inglor> any clue of finding what happened?
<V3sp3t1l10> Hi
<inglor> The terminal says: Starting Distributed Compiler Daemon: distccd [OK]
<glambert> Hi can anyone help with squid-deb-proxy?  it dies whenever I run an apt-get update against it
<glambert> from another host
<V3sp3t1l10> I cannot, sorry
<gry> glambert, check your logs
<glambert> Service group file /services/squid-deb-proxy.service vanished, removing services
<glambert> that's all I see in syslog, gry
<allstarsnorks2> hi guys, how do i fix broken Ubuntu GNOME icons?
<glambert> from avahi-daemon
<gry> glambert: ok
<glambert> if I run "/usr/sbin/squid3 -N -f /etc/squid-deb-proxy/squid-deb-proxy.conf" in terminal, gry, I get a few warnings but otherwise OK and then as soon as I run an apt-get update I get "Aborted (core dumped)" and squid-deb-proxy dies
<glambert> any ideas?
<bgardner> glambert: I'd start by checking ownership on the cache directories.
<glambert> bgardner, /var/cache/squid-deb-proxy is proxy:proxy
<bgardner> glambert: Right, but you started it on the command line as who?
<glambert> which appears correct
<glambert> bgardner, if I do a "service squid-deb-proxy start" it's running as proxy
<bgardner> glambert: Okay, any clues in the log files beyond 'core dumped'?
<glambert> and whenever I do an apt-get update from a machine using it as a cache it kills the proxy
<glambert> > avahi-daemon[21981]: Files changed, reloading.
<glambert> > avahi-daemon[21981]: Service group file /services/squid-deb-proxy.service vanished, removing services.
<glambert> > avahi-daemon[21981]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
<glambert> everytime in syslog
<bgardner> glambert: How did you install squid-deb-proxy?
<glambert> apt-get afaik
<bgardner> glambert: And what is your Ubuntu version?
<kskksksk>  i install kde-minimal package to ubuntu 12.04 LTS, everything is working fine, i installed icon only task manager and opened chrome, and right click on task bar icon and set it show launcher when not running, when i ciick it again to open chrome, it is opening with gedit, how to stop that behaviour
<glambert> 12.04.3 LTS
<kskksksk> i am using KDE 4.8.5
<kskksksk> me too glambert
<glambert> sorry, I was answering bgardner
<allstarsnorks2> Is Ubuntu GNOME a Canonical-supported distribution?
<bgardner> glambert: If I were you, I'd apt-get remove --purge and reinstall squid-deb-proxy - have you tried that yet?
<MonkeyDust> allstarsnorks2  Canonical is the enterprise behind Ubuntu
<glambert> if I run
<glambert> tail -f $(ls /var/log | grep -Ev 'gz|lastlog|fail' | grep log | grep -v \.1 | awk '{print "/var/log/"$1}' ) | grep squid
<jacob11> guys are there any applications which would show me hard drive usage. not in terms of space but % of rw operations? like windows 8 task manager does
<glambert> and then do an apt-get update on the other host to kill squid-deb-proxy I get these lines printed:
<loki__> hello
<glambert> ERROR: apport (pid 22404) Fri Dec 27 12:05:21 2013: executable: /usr/sbin/squid3 (command line "/usr/sbin/squid3 -N -f /etc/squid-deb-proxy/squid-deb-proxy.conf")
<glambert> ERROR: apport (pid 22404) Fri Dec 27 12:05:21 2013: apport: report /var/crash/_usr_sbin_squid3.13.crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage DoS
<glambert> Dec 27 12:05:21 xenmanager avahi-daemon[21981]: Service group file /services/squid-deb-proxy.service vanished, removing services.
<loki__> i want downgrade my ubuntu, and want save home folder
<andyfied> first back up your home folder
<loki__> what i need delete in my home folder?
<loki__> all folder with . at start?
<loki__> or it is no need to do this?
<MonkeyDust> loki__  backup ypour homefolder, then reinstall your ubuntu version of choice
<loki__> =/
<loki__> i have no  space to do so massive backup
<MonkeyDust> loki__  do you have a separate /home partition?
<loki__> i have free space where i want install ubuntu
<loki__> i have stability problems with current setup
<loki__> so want use again 12.04
<glambert> bgardner, do you have any idea what's going wrong based on those log results?
<bgardner> glambert: Honestly no - I've not seen that message before.  Hang on a moment.
<glambert> ok thanks
<ubuntugnomeuser> Hi guys, icons in nautilus are now papers with crosses on them This is after I renamed the gnome theme "gnome2" and the other one as "gnome"
<home555> #ubuntu-ru
<jimgroth> home555, you join channel by typing /join #ubuntu-ru
<jacob11> guys are there any applications which would show me hard drive usage. not in terms of space but % of rw operations? like windows 8 task manager does
<home555> generator master key hdd
<home555> key: 11217703
<gordonjcp> jacob11: you mean like transfer rate?
<jacob11> yeah something like that. Windows task manager shows me 100% usage of hard drive even when PC is idle. I installed ubuntu and I want to check if I can monitor usage from here
<ubuntugnomeuser> Icons break after renaming "gnome" file to another name and then replacing the "gnome" name with another theme.
<Krenair> MonkeyDust, I tried rsync overnight but ended up with my new 2TB disk being full. The partition it was copying from was only 400GB...
<bgardner> glambert: Are you seeing my pm?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest99471> ciao
<Guest99471> list!
<ubuntugnomeuser> Does anyone know how to solve my situation?
<ObrienDave> don't do that?
<ubuntugnomeuser> i just did
<cfhowlett> !patience|ubuntugnomeuser,
<ubottu> ubuntugnomeuser,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntugnomeuser> I have just renamed the default GNOME folder and replaced it with another theme. Now, nautilus gives me a crosses paper icon. How do I fix this while making the icons the same
<ikonia> ubuntugnomeuser: put the old folder back, get it working first, then move forward
<home555> ertyu]\\
<ubuntugnomeuser> got it working by editing the index file and putting Inherits as the gnome icons
<nino> ciao
<fire> i have installed steam, how can i delete the games inside the stema ?
<fire> found it :)
<ArunC> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.10. I am writing a multithreaded app, in which I expect all the threads to bind and listen on a port using the SO_REUSEADDR and SO_REUSEPORT options that were introduced in kernel 3.9.
<ArunC> But except one thread, all the other are getting bind error.
<ArunC> Here is my uname: Linux arun-ubu 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ezra-s> ArunC, probably because they are trying to bind to the same address/port, the info you are giving to get help is ridiculous btw.
<piglit>  in windows there is the windows button and then arrow left sets a window on the left side of the monitor and windows button and right arrow sets the active window on the right half of the monitor. How do i do this in linux ?
<rijack> just drag it to the edge piglet
<rijack> for ubuntu
<ArunC> ezra-s: Please check this https://lwn.net/Articles/542629/
<kam270> hi  should i create a separate partition  for /boot / home /
<ikonia> kam270: up to you
<ArunC> This feature in the kernel takes out the conventional master slave model in the userspace.
<kam270> for safety reasons Ive been told separate partition for /home
<ObrienDave> kam270, I run separate / /home
<ezra-s> ArunC, if you are right and that should work, you could check if that behaviour is enabled in /boot/config-kernel-version file
<kam270> ObrienDave, ikonia  thanks
<kam270> brtfs ready yet for home/work laptop ?
<T4b> When removing files (with rm) the time it takes depends on the number of files and not on the files' sizes, am I right? And 10 hard links of the same file take the same time to delete as 10 different files?
<mbroeker> T4b, it depends on the number of inodes to deallocate :)
<gordonjcp> T4b: kind of
<gordonjcp> T4b: also if you have some magic tinfoil hat paranoia disk scrubber that overwrites deleted files, that *will* depend on file size
<gordonjcp> T4b: but nobody cares about you or your data *that* much, okay?
<sitown> Irc newbie here, please be patient :)
<sitown> I have some issues with my laptop, somebody that can help?
<cfhowlett> !details|sitown,
<ubottu> sitown,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<T4b> Okay, going to look up what exactly inodes are, thanks. I don't have this kind of disk scrubber (and I understand why in this case it would depend on file size).
<theadmin> sitown: Just ask your question (preferably in one line, with as much details as possible), if you need to paste long errors/logs, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sitown> Ok, thanks
<amitprakash> Hi, on xubuntu 13.10, I'd install gnome3/gdm
<amitprakash> How do I restore back to the default DM with unity?
<cfhowlett> amitprakash, unity is NOT the default for xubuntu ...
<amitprakash> I uninstalled gnome-session/shell and set lightdm to default, however on login, I don't see unity panel anymore
<Guest33039> Hello how's it going? I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and can't uninstall Amazon no matter where I look can someone help? Why does Amazon  come preinstalled now?
<amitprakash> cfhowlett, hmm, I had the unity sidebar on it though
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Guest33039, amazon is NOT installed.  the unity lens is
<ubottu> Guest33039, amazon is NOT installed.  the unity lens is: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? Se
<cfhowlett> amitprakash, then you don't have xubuntu as no unity is there
<amitprakash> hmm
<jrib> Guest33039: what do you mean by "amazon"?
<theadmin> amitprakash: Err, Unity currently runs on top of GNOME, so you will still need gnome-session
<amitprakash> oh
<theadmin> amitprakash: You can select which desktop to log into in LightDM by clicking a round thingy (normally it has the desktop logo on it)
<amitprakash> Yeah, selected the xubuntu session instead of xfce
<glambert> bgardner, ping
<Guest33039> ubottu, ok so if I install "ubuntu-gnome-desktop the unity lens will go away?
<ubottu> Guest33039: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glambert> Guest33039, well, yes, but.. so will your gnome desktop :P
<Guest33039> jrib, When I installed 13.10 amazon was installed and when I tried to search for things internet search results were showing
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Guest33039, amazon IS NOT installed.  if you don't want to see amazon results, disable the amazon lens or use a different desktop environment.
<ubottu> Guest33039, amazon IS NOT installed.  if you don't want to see amazon results, disable the amazon lens or use a different desktop environment.: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "g
<theadmin> Guest33039: You can disable this. Go to System Settings -> Privacy and uncheck the internet search box thing
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Hi all! Is here any russian-speakers?
<Guest33039> theadmin, Thank you, that is done now. Now I just need to somehow scrap amazon it is still showing in the ubuntu menu and the software manager/synaptic don't have it listed
<gordonjcp> !ru | npocTo4eJIoBeK1
<ubottu> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gordonjcp> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: a whole channel of them
<Guest33039> If I want amazon ill go to amazon.com lol... I dont want it on here
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ubuntu-ru don't work right now
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<theadmin> Guest33039: You can remove unity-shopping-lens or whatyoucallit
<gordonjcp> I find the amazon plugin quite handy
<gordonjcp> I wish it did Dominos Pizza shopping lens
<theadmin> Guest33039: I am on 12.04 so I can't quite remember
<theadmin> gordonjcp: Heh. That could actually be useful.
<sitown> Issue: I have a some differrent problems bugs with my Samsung NP540U3C Laptop. I think i need some other drivers, as it drains the battery to fast and gets hotter than with Windows. I would also like to get a hibernation option when putting down my screen and in power options. When closing the lid, the laptop does not go completely into sleep, even though the options do say so. I have tried to use the terminal command for hibernate and this wor
<sitown> Specs http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-computers/ultra-portable/NP540U3C-A01UK-spec, it is the newest version og Ubuntu 13.10
<Guest33039> theadmin, that's what I upgraded from if I remember correctly amazon was on 12.04 as well but was much easier to make dissapear
<Guest33039> theadmin, I will try to find the shopping lens
<sitown> Sorry about two posts, but i thought i could press enter to get the next line.
<theadmin> sitown: As for hibernation, see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<Guest33039> theadmin, ok so I did sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping then it said "Note, selecting 'unity-scope-home' instead of 'unity-lens-shopping'
<Guest33039> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." I went back to the ubuntu menu typed in amazon and it is still showing as an installed application.
<the-moose-machin> hi everyone. i am trying to install cinnamon in my ubuntu 12.04 lts. however on logging into it it says 'Failed to load session "cinnamon"'. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<gordonjcp> theadmin: you know it
<cfhowlett> !cinnamon
<theadmin> Guest33039: Eh huh. Just open the Software Centre and search for it, that will be easier
<gordonjcp> theadmin: we need to find fast food delivery places with a good web API for ordering
<TJ-> sitown: Can you pastebin the results of: "cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT*/uevent"
<theadmin> Guest33039: The 12.04 LTS doesn't have online search results at all so fa
<theadmin> That's why I am waiting for 14.04, 13.10 is kinda... underpolished
<sitown> TJ-: This? POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=BAT1
<sitown> POWER_SUPPLY_STATUS=Charging
<sitown> POWER_SUPPLY_PRESENT=1
<sitown> POWER_SUPPLY_TECHNOLOGY=Li-ion
<sitown> POWER_SUPPLY_CYCLE_COUNT=237
<FloodBot1> sitown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> !pastebin | sitown
<ubottu> sitown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest33039> theadmin, Yeah I really wish I waited so far this is pretty awful, I mean I like it but I don't like preinstalled things like amazon
<theadmin> Guest33039: Eh. You might enjoy another desktop, like Xubuntu or Kubuntu or something, though
<gordonjcp> Guest33039: then remove it, and pay Canonical some money for the download ;-)
<Guest33039> I got the online search result thing turned off, nothing worse than trying to type terminal and have Terminator the movie pop up to buy.
<sitown> Ok, sorry
<cfhowlett> First world problem ...
<Guest33039> gordonjcp, I think ill go back to 12.04 instead
<theadmin> Guest33039: I think you can right-click a scope and disable it, no?
<theadmin> Guest33039: If all else fails, do: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']"
<Guest33039> theadmin, when i right click it only gives the option to launch
<sitown> Output of power supply. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6645441/
<sitown> theadmin: going to reboot and checking your solution for hibernating. Thank you
<TJ-> sitown: Thanks, that rules out kernel bug #60519. I'm looking for other causes.
<ubottu> bug 60519 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kde doesn't mount removable harddisk" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60519
<Guest67731> Anyone know how to remove ubuntu one?
<cfhowlett> Guest67731, remove?  just don't configure or use it ...
<Guest67731> theadmin, no matter what I do amazon still stays, same with ubuntu one. I restarted the computer and they are both still there
<theadmin> Guest67731: Ubuntu One isn't even preinstalled
<TJ-> Guest67731: "apt-get remove ubuntuone-client" should cause it and related packages to be removed
<sitown> TJ-: Ok, thank you:)
<theadmin> Guest67731: There's an installer for it in the menus somewhere, which you can remove by removing ubuntuone-installer
<MonkeyDust> Guest67731  https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-completely-remove-and-reinstall-ubuntu-one/
<theadmin> Guest67731: As for the webapps (Amazon etc, which is what seems you find), you can remove them as well, I think they start wtih unity-webapp
<Toneloc> hmm, Linux live CD's seem to be becoming a thing of the past
<Toneloc> it's Live Dvd's now
<Toneloc> I had to go for the older version of Ubuntu
<Toneloc> to get it to fit on a CD
<ObrienDave> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<opticals> Just get a usb stick much easier than messing with dvd's etc
<theadmin> Toneloc: Yeah, Ubuntu doesn't do CDs anymore, 12.04 is the last actual CD version. You can also use a USB to install/run live
<BluesKaj> opticals, not all pcs will boot from usb
<Toneloc> theadmin- yeah, I'm downloading 12.04.3 it's 708MB
<opticals> no your right but there are bootcd's which enable you to
<Toneloc> I don't think it will fit
<Toneloc> Cd's are 700Mb , correct?
<theadmin> 700-something actually
<theadmin> It should fit
<BluesKaj> opticals, then what/
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I guesI'll try to explain what I want to do:
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I have a local network with a full-desktop with xubuntu on board, router and old PCbox (video-system was broke down  without any chance to connect any display or something like that) exept video everything works, I want to make from this veteran a file server, with rtorrent and remote control with webgui
<Toneloc> just found the cd box- says 700MB - damn it !
<sitown> theadmin: I tried the hibernate solution. Copying the text in the howto with: sudo nano /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla. Restarted my computer, no hibernating option in power settings. I also reopend the file and checked if text was there, and it was.
<opticals> BluesKaj, you boot your CD which will allow you to boot from usb
<opticals> it's not difficult
<TJ-> sitown: bug #1210361 affects that model but resolution there appears to have been a faulty motherboard replacement. If it isn't entering sleep (Suspend to RAM) when the lid is closed that can often be caused by an externally connected device failing to suspend correctly, which causes the Linux kernel to cancel the suspend and resume everything. Clues may be found in "var/log/pm-suspend.log". Determining which device isn't suspending requires disconnecting devices
<TJ-> one at a time and re-testing.
<ubottu> bug 1210361 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Samsung NP540U3C-A01UB] Incorrect battery/power status and missing /proc/acpi/battery" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210361
<theadmin> Toneloc: Your CD burning software should tell you if it will fit. That's the only thing I'd really trust :D
<sitown> theadmin: Dont know if it was copied in the right location though.  But it should when doing the write out, right?
<theadmin> sitown: It doesn't copy it anywhere, it just opens the file directly. I don't think nano even does backups
<Toneloc> theadmin- Heck, if I was making a DSL copy- I would be done now!
<Toneloc> 6 times more to go to complete the download alone!
<theadmin> Toneloc: True... But hey, CDs themselves are becoming a thing of the past...
<Toneloc> yeah, it's just all pendrives I have
<Toneloc> have given up
<Toneloc> or can't be used for other things
<BluesKaj> yes , opticals , but why , if you have cds then like ObrienDave suggested , the minimal is probly less problematic
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I imagine what I need to do except some moments:
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> 1)when I start the server, it should not ask for login...
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> 2) choose which one of webgui is better for file server
<ObrienDave> Toneloc, CD-R/RWs are available with capacities of 80 minutes of audio or 737,280,000 bytes (700 MB)
<Toneloc> I got badly bitten with USB sticks last time
<Celphish> elo, got a problem with fstab and ubuntu
<Toneloc> and stopped using them
<opticals> BluesKaj, I'm not sure having to only burn one cd to enable you to boot from a usb and then re-use that is better practice
 * ObrienDave uses DVD-RW
<Celphish> I've got a line of "code" in fstab that works like a charm in debian, but when I use it in Ubuntu and then try to access the folder I mount the cifs-share to, it says "permission denied"
<g3ky> Anyone here with a hybrid ATI/Intel Graphic Card?
<opticals> BluesKaj, theres already enough media in landfill without adding more for every version of an operating system that comes out
<BluesKaj> opticals, this new laptop wouldn't boot from usb with unetbootin , when I tried to install kubuntu
<opticals> BluesKaj, thats why I'm suggesting you look at burning something to *one* cd that will allow you to continue to install from usb. It's not difficult
<BluesKaj> I usually do a netupgtrade from an existing OS
<PURPLERAIN> Hey, recently X uses 90% cpu? making my laptop unusable. any solutions?
<opticals> BluesKaj, but that doesnt work if you wanted to install a different version of linux or whatever other operating system you want to use
<BluesKaj> opticals, and I use cdrws and dvdrws
<TJ-> Toneloc: You could burn a netboot ISO image, and then install the full desktop suite using "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (See http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/)
<opticals> dipedup0, nice do you kiss your mother with that mouth
<dipedup0> BluesKaj: use an old version of unetboot. The new versions have that non bios booting defaulted to
<BluesKaj> I don't use many other distros ...tried a lot , but kubuntu is my standard and fav OS
<opticals> You may not
<dipedup0> opticals: you foul dirty mouth
<TJ-> PURPLERAIN: Is that from a fresh clean boot? If so, have you tried analysing the running processes with (at a shell terminal) "top" ?
<opticals> dipedup0, grow up will you
<ObrienDave> !ops | dipedup0
<ubottu> dipedup0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<opticals> dipedup0, will you knock it off
<mamed> hay guyz. where can i find apt-offline for windows
<theadmin> Remove dipedup0, I got a random offensive message from it as well
<Myrtti> hm
<LjL> uh
<opticals> thank you
<foofoobar> Hi. I have a laptop which is connected to an external display, keyboard and mouse. The lid is closed, how do I set him to "sleep" now so I can wake him up later by pressing a key?
<LjL> are we sure the right person was targeted?
<ObrienDave> thanks
<theadmin> LjL: Was PM here
<LjL> ah
<opticals> yes LjL
<foofoobar> I tried "sudo pm-sleep" and "sudo pm-hibernate", but both times I cant wake him up with the keyboard
<ObrienDave> yes: dipedup0> DVD rw you godamn faggot
<PURPLERAIN> TJ-: It is random, sometimes from clean boot sometimes after waking up from suspend. yes i get the figure from top.
<LjL> maybe best to explain what's going on in the !ops call, when it's PM
<BluesKaj> opticals, you were just as offensive
<TJ-> foofoobar: Is the external keyboard USB?
<foofoobar> TJ-, yes
<foofoobar> Its attached via USB.
<foofoobar> When I connect everything and then close the lid, the laptop goes to sleep. Pressing a key then wakes him up
<foofoobar> but when he is woken up then and I want to send him to sleep again, how can I do this?
<opticals> BluesKaj, stay out of it unless it's you
<foofoobar> I dont want to open/close the lid again
<TJ-> PURPLERAIN: That would suggest there might be something related to a profile. I'd suggest creating a new emtpy profile and logging in to that, and testing. If the load goes away you now know it's user-profile related; if not, it's a system-wide issue.
<TJ-> foofoobar: On some laptops not all USB ports get the 5V standby power supply; You may need to test the USB ports to discover which (if any) do. It could also be a firmware/BIOS configuration that enables/disables it
<BluesKaj> opticals, yeah right, read the COC please.
<jhutchins> TJ-: Strange thing is it seems to work correctly when the hinge switch haibernates it.
<sitown> TJ-: Thank you. I tried to use the command in terminal: sudo var/log/pm-suspend.log also with nano. But it does not show anything. The weird thing is that using the hibernate command in the terminal makes the laptop go instantly into hibernation and quickly up again when pushing the power button. So this means there is not any devices stopping the sleep mode. Anyway, if i get help re-enable the hibernating option i Power options, then this woul
<opticals> BluesKaj, look stay out if it
<PURPLERAIN> TJ-: if this is system-wide issue, what do you suggest me to do?
<TJ-> sitown: I didn't recommend you edit the log-file! I was giving you its location. To read it at terminal use, for example, "less /var/log/pm-suspend.log"
<opticals> BluesKaj, you werent just attacked racially so please. shut. up.
<BluesKaj> opticals,look where , I saw your offensive post and made a comment '
<LjL> oh god what's going on now
<sitown> theadmin: If the file was not there before, i create it with nano, right? So if the solution does not work i should delete it, right?
<opticals> BluesKaj, look this isnt the place for this if you want to talk to me via pm about it I will do but please shut up about it now
<TJ-> PURPLERAIN: That sounds like a driver issue with-in the X libraries or the compositor. Harder to track down.
<BluesKaj> !COC |  opticals
<ubottu> opticals: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<theadmin> Woah, calm down people, please get back on topic. The offensive person was already removed, no need to replace him
<BluesKaj> theadmin, not quite
<TJ-> jhutchins: Were you referring to foofoobar's issue? I'm getting lost :)
<LjL> BluesKaj, opticals: take it to PM if you have to bicker
<jhutchins> TJ-: Yes.
<Guest40106> .
<rijack> on empathy when I click on a contact all the options except chat are grayed out. I've checked and all my codecs are installed. I looked on the internet for other dependencies but didn’t see any. What else can I try?
<grammoboy> how do I get to sound settings via command line?
<TJ-> foofoobar: jhutchins: I misunderstood the problem. Which version of Ubuntu is it?
<grammoboy> is there a pulseaudio gui?
<LjL> grammoboy: like, the mixer? you can try "alsamixer" but that's not PulseAudio-based. there's probably something PulseAudio too, but i don't know (pamixer maybe?)
<ObrienDave> pavucontrol
<theadmin> grammoboy: pavucontrol is good
<LjL> ah right
<LjL> well that's not very command line though, is it?
<xangua> rijack what protocol¿
<theadmin> grammoboy: If you need a CLI mixer, just use alsamixer. It's not pulse, but it sets the volume just fine
<InstallGentoo_> grammoboy: pacmd
<rijack> xangua I'm pretty sure all of them but I'm concerned with Gtalk
<xangua> rijack: I have the same issue with pidgin, gtalk is now hangouts and is gettins away from xmpp
<BluesKaj> too bad he left , pulse is needed for webaudio on most installs
<sitown> TJ-: Sorry about that, i have a lot to learn about the linux world, and other things also ;) This is to much for me to interperet, but maybe it says something to you:
<sitown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6645659/
<TJ-> foofoobar: Try using the dbus method as a regular user: "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend"
<sitown> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6645659/
<TJ-> sitown: Looking... OK, you've only pasted the first screen-full. To pastebin the entire file use "pastebinit /var/log/pm-suspend.log". If you get "command not found" then install it using "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then try again. Makes it easy to pastebin *text* files
<theadmin> sitown: Note: a Word document is *not* a text file. Common misconception.
<rijack> ok so does that affect sendfile as well? Also i have the same prob with my facebook friends but I think thats something face book specific
<liam__> is there a way to migrate settings from xchat into smuxi
<theadmin> liam__: Unlikely
<theadmin> xchat -> hexchat could work but an entirely different client wouldn't
<liam__> OK
<jhutchins> Dec 27 00:00:03 b06r6s-sts01 sudo: transfer : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/datatrans/transfer ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0
<jhutchins> Dec 27 00:00:05 b06r6s-sts01 sudo: transfer : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/datatrans/transfer ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1
<jhutchins> Dec 27 01:00:03 b06r6s-sts01 sudo: transfer : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/datatrans/transfer ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0
<jhutchins> Dec 27 01:00:06 b06r6s-sts01 sudo: transfer : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/datatrans/transfer ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1
<jhutchins> Dec 27 02:00:15 b06r6s-sts01 sudo: transfer : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/datatrans/transfer ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0
<FloodBot1> jhutchins: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins> Dec 27 02:00:17 b06r6s-sts01 sudo: transfer : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/datatrans/transfer ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/sbin/sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1
<theadmin> woah
<theadmin> jhutchins: Please use pastebins
<LjL> jhutchins: uh like
<sitown> TJ-: Great, thank you. :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6645697/
<LjL> jhutchins: are you seriously still pasting? ;(
<LjL> jhutchins: maybe better off parting/quitting and rejoining, than waiting for it to end
<jhutchins> Sorry, had that in the buffer and hit the wrong button.
<LjL> jhutchins: happens
<jhutchins> I'm just glad I didn't have a password database in the buffer!
<ObrienDave> lol
<LjL> jhutchins: heh i was thinking just the same just now
<jhutchins> We are having trouble with a file transfer.  Last time we fixed it by having the script turn window_scaling off, so we wanted to see if that was still working.
<jhutchins> Clearly it is being toggled correctly, so the problem is something else.
<osbin> with wine version is most stabille?
<osbin> open gl didnt works how to check?
<ObrienDave> probably the one in the repos. tends to work that way
<TJ-> sitown: OK, lets focus on this suspend issue. I'm going to give you a command to type at a terminal. If successful, it'll suspend to RAM. I'll know it worked because you'll disappear from IRC. I'll wait for you to re-connect after resuming in that case.
<MonkeyDust> !wine | osbin
<ubottu> osbin: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<theadmin> osbin: 1.6.1, which the website tells you. However, note that wine isn't "stable" by definition. It will never work as well as Windows does (unless Windows stops being developed)
<TJ-> sitown: You can copy-paste this command to a terminal shell: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<osbin> <theadmin> thanx for info :)
<theadmin> TJ-: Didn't he have an issue with adding hibernation to the power menu, and not suspension?
<TJ-> theadmin: "...When closing the lid, the laptop does not go completely into sleep, even though the options do say so..." ... almost the same as foofoobar's issue, but not quite, as pm-supend.log shows nothing amiss.
<osbin> one more question how to check or video driver installed?
<theadmin> TJ-: Oh, whoops, must have missed stuff
<theadmin> TJ-: Sorry
<sitown1> TJ-: So that was interresting?
<theadmin> osbin: That question doesn't even, if you have a video display working a video driver *is* installed
<TJ-> theadmin: You're correct though, the wording suggests the options are missing. I'm trying to prove it works first - which should imply the GUI tools would detect availability and appear to the user.
<TJ-> sitown: Tell us?
<sitown1> TJ-: it worked perfectly.
<TJ-> sitown: Good to know something is working :)
<theadmin> sitown: Maybe the lid closing isn't detected?
<theadmin> (that'd be... quite strange though, but I actually had that happen)
<TJ-> sitown: OK, so now we can focus on higher issues. Did you say that the suspend option does *not* appear in the power menu?
<bhavesh> I have Ubuntu GNOME 13.10, but now I want back unity, I installed it with sudo apt-get install unity, now when I try to open unity tweak tool, it says "schema com.canonical.desktop.interface not found"
<TJ-> theadmin: sitown: Actually not so strange, if the lid open/close event isn't being passed for some reason.
<bhavesh> what should I install to meet the dependency?
<Flats> My NM-applet seems to have disappeared.  I still have network but no applet.  Can anyone help me try to get it back please?  thanks
<TJ-> theadmin: Looks like sitown is testing it again :)
<theadmin> Flats: Terminal -> nm-applet &disown
<Flats> holy crap, that was easy.  Many thanks theadmin
<theadmin> Flats: No problem
<Flats> well 1 more problem, once I close the terminal it goes away
<bhavesh> Unity tweak tool says schema not found com.canonical.desktop.interface when I try to open it in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10, what dependency should I install to fix it?
<theadmin> Flats: Er. You did type &disown, right? With one ampersand, not two
<ObrienDave> !patience | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Flats> nm-applet $disown
<Flats>  
<TJ-> bhavesh: I *think* "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should ensure everything required is installed
<theadmin> Flats: That's a dollar
<theadmin> Flats: Needs an ampersand, &
<bhavesh> TJ-: okay, ty
<theadmin> Flats: Just paste this in: nm-applet &disown
<Flats> minor details.   hehe thanks again.  now I just need to learn my characters
<theadmin> bhavesh: Is this tweak tool a third-party product? It sounds to me that the Unity settings format changed and it can't understand the new one
<hipitihop_> is there a way to configure x output to hdmi using remote ssh terminal
<bhavesh> theadmin: yes, I installed unity tweak tool from the ubuntu software center
<theadmin> Ah. Hm.
<theadmin> I'm not too sure though, I haven't used it, but that's what the issue sounds like
<giovanni123> qualcuno parla italiano?
<theadmin> !it | giovanni123
<ubottu> giovanni123: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giovanni123> grazie
<MarkDavies> What is the central point of PAM?
<MarkDavies> To authenticate a user often?
<Guest83034> hi duuudes
<MarCeLinHow> :D
<sitown1> TJ: theadmin: The suspend option is available through power options. Hibernation not. The close lid worked when i had W8 innstalled. I took a timeout playing Tetris, sorry about that ;) I will test if the suspend by time does work, but i am pretty sure it does not.
<jhutchins> MarkDavies: Pluggable Authentication Modules.  Multiple configurations possible using different criteria and resources.
<ceed^> Ubuntu's kernel repo is down? I can not get to: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<TJ-> sitown1: OK... Hibernation was removed as an option some time ago due to problems with it and hasn't yet been re-introduced.
<MarkDavies> jhutchins: yes, but can you give me one practical example where PAM turns out to be advantegous?
<MarkDavies> *advantageous
<hipitihop_> is there a way to force hdmi video out. I'm trying to re-establish a previously working box which had hdmi cable disconnected/reconnected while running, then after restart it no longer outputs to hdmi
<TJ-> sitown1: See bug #812394
<ubottu> bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812394
<OerHeks> ceed^, not sure if it is down, but https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa is empty
<TJ-> hipitihop: Is it a GUI or terminal-based system? For a GUI, open a terminal session and try "xrandr -q" to determine available outputs. "xrandr" with other options can be used to control outputs
<ceed^> OerHeks, I've been to that URL many times. last time last night, but now It won't connect.
<OerHeks> ceed^, here too, but what is the use of it, as it is empty?
<sitown1> TJ-: I actually knew that, not bad.. ;) I tried the solution that :theadmin suggested, but it did not bring hibernation option back. It works by using a similar command in the terminal too.
<ceed^> OerHeks: It was not empty last night! :)
<TJ-> ceed^: Yes, the host is down
<ceed^> T3, ah ok. So it's the server then. Thanks.
<TJ-> sitown1: Hmmm, remind which version of Ubuntu you're using
<hipitihop_> TJ-, it's actually a mythbuntu/mythtv so it is gui, uses xfce, but now, not even boot/bios shows during startup... but box runs fine and I can ssh in, but have no other screen easily acessible to box
<gvo> hipitihop_: I have a monitor that switches from hdmi to vga when the hdmi cable is disconnected and has to be manually (menu on monitor) reconnected to the hdmi port.
<sitown1> TJ-: The newest 13.10, updated
<TJ-> sitown1: OK, because the user interface has changed in many places which may affect availability of the option
<hipitihop_> gvo, this is hdmi -> lg tv, although also running through new onkyo av receiver
<gvo> OK just a suggestions.
<gvo> suggestion.
<TJ-> hipitihop: First test the HDMI output direct... Is the HDMI output from a discrete video adapter or port on the motherboard (Wondering about graphics card being unseated physically) ?
<InstallGentoo_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com down?
<TJ-> sitown1: Is the swap partition large enough to contain a hibernate image?
<OerHeks> InstallGentoo_, looks like it is, join the club
<MonkeyDust> InstallGentoo_  yes, seems so, i guess we'll soon read why
<XATRIX> Guys, can i install jre-32bit on ubuntu x86-64 ?
<ikonia> XATRIX: you can but why would you ?
<hipitihop_> TJ-, I can only interect from an ssh session with -X and running "xrander -q" seems to be giving me the local system, not the box I am sshed to
<InstallGentoo_> MonkeyDust: argh, I need some Ubuntu ureadahead patches for my Gentoo
<InstallGentoo_> MonkeyDust: is there a mirror?
<bhavesh> doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop solved the schema com.canonical.desktop not found error
<bhavesh> thanks to the person who advised me to do so.
<sitown1> TJ-: it is 4GB, 6GB ram. I would believe so. It works great with using the command in terminal to hibernate, just as suspend in terminal.
<XATRIX> ikonia: my iKVM software, doesn't want to work with 64bit java ?
<XATRIX> ikonia: my iKVM software, doesn't want to work with 64bit java !
<ikonia> XATRIX: that seems unlikley
<TJ-> hipitihop: If you're forwarding the X session that would make sense :) You'd need use the 'xrandr' option "-display" to specify which X server to talk to
<XATRIX> ikonia: no no... i've already tested it.
<XATRIX> I'm surr 100%
<ikonia> XATRIX: then it's exceptionally poor software, install your 32bit JRE and move on
<XATRIX> If i run it on my jre-64 "This future is unsupported on this platform"
<XATRIX> and 32 bit version, goes ahead
<TJ-> sitown1: That is a good sign... usually it is best to ensure the swap partition/file is larger than installed RAM since if the RAM is fully committed hibernation will fail.
<MonkeyDust> InstallGentoo_  better ask in #ubuntu-kernel, i guess
<XATRIX> ikonia: How can i do it on my Ubuntu 64bit ?
<jhutchins> !multiarch
<TJ-> sitown1: So it sounds like a user interface issue with Unity interactions.
<ikonia> XATRIX: peraonally I'd just grab the binary - put it somewhere safe/seperate such as /opt and run it
<XATRIX> ia32-libs ?
<ikonia> XATRIX: no
<MrJerome> Occasionally on 13.10 when I move my mouse to resume from a locked session, one screen (I'm running 3) will show the password box like normal, but then one of the other screens will show it's contents (whatever console or application I have open). Is this a bug?
<jhutchins> I remember ubottu being one of the more useful bots on IRC, but it seems to be missing a bunch of essential items these days.
<septix> hi guys, is it nessecary to run badblocks for checking hdd when dcfldd overwrite without issues?
<ikonia> XATRIX: I'd grab the 32bit binary - not package and put it somewhere safe such as /opt as multi-arch is not a good implementation in my view
<ikonia> jhutchins: what's it missing ?
<glambert> does anyone know of an IRC chat regarding load balancing?
<ikonia> glambert: ##networking ?
<jhutchins> ikonia: A multiarch link in this case.
<TJ-> MrJerome: I see that too! Thought it was a KDE-specific issue
<glambert> I'll try, thanks
<ikonia> !multiarch
<sitown1> TJ-: Ok, if the graphics driver is not working that good, will this affect the link between Unity and the command?
<ikonia> jhutchins: feel free to write a factoid
<ikonia> jhutchins: happy to put it into the bot
<TJ-> sitown1: No... a missing option is a pure user interface issue where it either doesn't have the option, or doesn't detect the set of conditions necessary for it to show the option
<jhutchins> ikonia: Problem is I know the details for Debian, not Ubuntu, and I don't know if they're the same.
<ikonia> jhutchins: a fair point, I'll see if we can get one put in
<hipitihop> TJ-, I thought as much re forwarded -X but fluffing with -display I am not familiar with, can you point me a doco, sorry to be a rookie in this area
<jhutchins> ikonia: Thanks.
<MrJerome> TJ: what is your video card?
<TJ-> hipitihop: "man xrandr"
<TJ-> MrJerome: Nvidia GPUs
<sitown1> TJ-: Ok, so this means it is nothing more to do than wait for this to be resolved in the next version then? Is it needed to write a bug?
<MrJerome> TJ: I'm seeing it on ATI
<Dougie187> Anyone have any idea why a microphone in line would have static/noise on it? and/or how to clean it up?
<TJ-> sitown1: I suspect #812394 is meant to cover it. Are you using encryption of any kind on the disk?
<MrJerome> TJ: Do you think it's worth submitting a bug?
<TJ-> MrJerome: I do... I was going to before the holidays but couldn't decide which package to post it against. I had thought it was a KDE issue, but obviously not.
<enen92> anyone having troubles with latest skype installation? I'm able to install the program and it gets into unity. However I can't list it under software center whch means everytime I reboot my laptop I get no skype at all
<MrJerome> TJ: I haven't done a bug report before. Would you mind doing it if you already have an account?
<TJ-> MrJerome: I doubt there are many of us using such 'complicated' configurations, and from my experience the GUI developers rarely work with multi-heads themselves!
<hipitihop> TJ-, sure, but how do I know what name to use in the -display arg
<splitpc> hi
<MrJerome> lol
<TJ-> MrJerome: I will once I can identify the package where the bug exists. I'm guessing its screensaver related.
<jhutchins> TJ-: Every developer I know uses at least two screens if not more.
<MonkeyDust> enen92  you don't need it anymore in software center, after it's installed... or what do you mean...
<splitpc> Why most linux distributions boots without powering on the screen?
<sitown1> TJ-: This bug is only one of more bugs. As i remember now: The battery indicator is slow to change status, the touchpad is sensetive and the palm detection while writing is not working. The laptop seems to get warmer and less battery time than with W8. Problems with some router connections and if i do get to far away, even though signal strenght is ok. Will be back in 10mins.
<jhutchins> TJ-: One screen shows the code in the debugger, another shows the result.
<jhutchins> splitpc: Not true.
<splitpc> I only noticed a startup sound
<enen92> I''ll reboot and see if it's installed right this time
<enen92> it was about the 10th time I installed this piece of crap
<sitown1> TJ-:No encryption.
<TJ-> jhutchins: I had interactions with several free desktop devs over the past years over various multi-head bugs I worked on, and was surprised/shocked at how many never tested their patches against a multi-head configuration.
<splitpc> No command prompt, no X.
<MrJerome> TJ: Ok cool, I'd really like to see it fixed. I'm running 2 30"s with a vertical 24" in the middle
<splitpc> very strange uh
<TJ-> sitown1: I'm not sure then; You need a developer/user familiar with the recent power management user interface code
<jhutchins> TJ-: Oh, well, now TESTING, that's for users.  Developers are above all that.
<cigrits> hey im having a problem installing ubuntu 12.04 net install from unetbootin. after selecting the repo archive it just stalls, sits a blank purple install screen. if i cat /var/log/syslog the last few lines are : "line is :Dec 27 10:35:36 net-retriever: gpgv:" <NEXT LINE> "net-retriever: good signature from "ubuntu arachive automatic signing key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"   <NEXT LINE>  "Dec 27 10:35:36 net-retriever:"
<TJ-> MrJerome: I'm running 6 over 2 GPUs
<MrJerome> TJ: Nice
<splitpc> The laptop uses a Intel hd 4600 and hashwell i5
<jhutchins> cigrits: What's the longest time you've given it?
<cigrits> um 10min now
<cigrits> ive tried more then one repo
<splitpc> but screen is off. I happens on PCLinux, Fedora, Suse.
<jhutchins> splitpc: ssh?  Ctrl-Alt-F1?  Boot to rescue/single user?
<splitpc> jhutchins: no working
<splitpc> screen is off
<cigrits> a few weeks ago i had the same issuse on a completely different rig.  had to download the full install iso.
<cigrits> also i should mention it was at a different location as well
<cigrits> also the other box was i386 this is i386_x64
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i think you mean x86_64
<splitpc> jhutchins: HDMI output is working
<cigrits> whatisthematrix: yes
<splitpc> but laptop display is not
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
<OerHeks> splitpc, most laptops have a FN key to switch laptopscreen/extern screen/ both
<jhutchins> splitpc: Bet it works if you power up without the hdmi connected.
<Krenair> I'm trying to copy most of my files from / (which is on a 400GB partition) to a new hard drive
<Krenair> The new hard drive is 2TB
<splitpc> jhutchins: That was i had done. I have plugged in after hearing a "booting"sound
<Krenair> Somehow it has already eaten up 800GB
<Krenair> How is this possible?
<cigrits> oh snap it just worked. i just had to wait 15minutes
<splitpc> OerHeks: FN keys are not right configured
<home555> руский
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cigrits: congrats! i hope
<ObrienDave> !ru | home555
<ubottu> home555: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jhutchins> Krenair: Are you running from the same system you're doing the copy with?
<Krenair> yes
<OerHeks> splitpc, FN keys are hardware connected
<jhutchins> Krenair: Don't do that.
<jhutchins> Krenair: Boot to some other media - live CD, clonezilla, etc.
<Jazayri> Any idea about compiling numpy 1.8 for python 2.7 http://pastebin.com/rECgHDG6 thank you all
<Krenair> what
<Krenair> why
<splitpc> No working
<splitpc> Also touchpad is not working
<OerHeks> Krenair, if you copy /dev/urandom/ too you would need more than 2 Tb
<Krenair> ah.
<splitpc> touchscreen is bad calibrated
<Krenair> this is with "sudo rsync / /media/AlexsNewDrive/UbuntuBackup2013-12-26 --exclude=/media/* -azvv"
<splitpc> wifi switcher are not workin also
<Krenair> OerHeks, shouldn't the -a deal with device files properly?
<husnainlatif> whats this panel with all the icons on the left side called?
<jhutchins> Krenair: No need for compression if it's local.
<jhutchins> Krenair: No.  There are other problems as well.
<kam270> husnainlatif, you can call it a dock ?
<husnainlatif> can i move it to the right side?
<sitown1> TJ-: So what should i say i have tested/ruled out if i ever get more help?
<kam270> yeah i reckon so. I prefer cairo dock though
<Krenair> jhutchins, okay.... what other problems?
<splitpc> I use a HP Split x2
<MrJerome> what should I use to send keys to an open window/program? I'd like to write a little script that opens a program from a terminal, sends a series of keyboard inputs, and then closes the program.
<enen92> managed to solve the skype issue by installing it through canonical partners repository and not the .deb version in skype website.Thanks anyway
<alecjw> Hi, I'm trying to format a partition in FAT32 but whenver I try it says device or resource busy. The partition isn't mounted
<alecjw> Anyone have any suggestions?
<arrowspace> anybody know what to make of this error message?  http://tinyurl.com/bladepicirc
<jhutchins> Krenair: Is it working the way you expected it to?
<Krenair> jhutchins, well I haven't rebooted to do it from a live CD
<ObrienDave> alecjw, how bit of a partition? larger than 2.12TB?
<ObrienDave> *big
<jhutchins> enen92: That is the correct approach.
<Krenair> jhutchins, I was kind of waiting to see if it would work if I excluded /dev/
<Krenair> jhutchins, and for you to tell me what the other problems were
<alecjw> ObrienDave: nope, 2GB.
<jhutchins> Krenair: What about /proc /sys and /var?
<Krenair> jhutchins, what about /var ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> alecjw: have you tried 'fsck' on it? maybe it has some errors that need fixing
<enen92> jhutchins can you explain what is the main difference?
<alecjw> WhatIsTheMatrix: There's no filesystem on the partition.
<jhutchins> Krenair: What about other things you haven't thought of?  What about lockfiles?  Locked files?  Open files that aren't locked?  Status flags?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> alecjw: oh, my bad. i didn't read your first message right
<ObrienDave> alecjw, have you tried with gparted?
<jhutchins> alecjw: Is your GUI filebrowser perhaps opening it or mounting it via fuse?
<Krenair> jhutchins, ... maybe it'd be easier to do this from nautilus or something...
<MonkeyDust> alecjw  can you not format it with a live usb or dvd?
<ObrienDave> alecjw, ^^^^ agrees
<alecjw> ObrienDave: Haven't tried gparted, no. Although mke2fs fails too so I doubt that iwll help
<jhutchins> Krenair: More than one person suggested that you boot to some other medium like a live cd, clonezilla, systemrescuecd, etc.
<alecjw> jhutchins: It doesn't appear to be mounted. There's no filesystem on the partition to mount anyway
<WhatIsTheMatrix> alecjw: what did you use to create the partition?
<Krenair> jhutchins, hm? who else?
<alecjw> MonkeyDust: I don't know, the reason I'm trying to format it is to make a liveusb :P
<jhutchins> alecjw: That, and what is the full command and output?
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alecjw> WhatIsTheMatrix: fdisk. It didn't give me any errors
<MonkeyDust> alecjw what system are you in, right now?
<jhutchins> alecjw: Generally you don't format for a liveusb, you write an image to it.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> alecjw: that could be the issue
<jhutchins> alecjw: The image already contains the partition table and formatted filesystem.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> alecjw: i'd instead use.... cfdisk
<ObrienDave> alecjw, gee, you should have said that earlier. saves a lot of questions ;P
<alecjw> jhutchins: Actually that isn't quite true. It's for a debian netinstaller
<alecjw> rather than a liveusb
<alecjw> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.3
<jhutchins> alecjw: In that case, you simply cat /debian.iso > /dev/usb0
<hipitihop> TJ-, finally got xrandr -q showing the correct -display info, it does show hdmi-0 connected @ 1360x768+0+0 all other available outputs (vga & dvi) disconnected
<alecjw> jhutchins: Can you do that? I was going to use unetbootin
<jhutchins> alecjw: It will destroy the partion table, formatting, and anything on the drive and replace it with the installer.
<ObrienDave> alecjw, unetbootin works
<jhutchins> Actually, unetbootin frequently fails with Debian, we're not sure why.
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: s/ with Debian// ftfy
<gordonjcp> unetbootin needs to die
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, it failed with kubuntu here
<gordonjcp> and the people who wrote it need to be send somewhere far away from any computers
<gordonjcp> and given a good long time to think about what they've done
<ObrienDave> i never had a problem with unetbootin until recently. older versions seem to work just fine
<gordonjcp> whoever wrote unetbootin, I hope they get two different kinds of fleas and are allergic to all the flea sprays that work on them
<jhutchins> It's worked great for me on two different systems, running from Linux both times.  I have't been able to rule out user error as the actual problem, but it's a known thing, whereas using cat or dd with a verified iso file works almost 100% of the time.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, I was advised to use the older versions of unetbootin , they work better with uefi settings
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, i feel sorry for the fleas, but that would be offtopic
<ObrienDave> ROFL
<MonkeyDust> alecjw  ok, and how did you install 12.04.3? use the same medium to format the partition
<alecjw> jhutchins: catting the iso image to the USB drive seems to have resulted in something vaguely sane, so I'll try booting from this, thanks!
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: :-)
<OerHeks> !find flea
<ubottu> File flea found in ggobi, octave-htmldoc, python-cherrypy3, python3-cherrypy3
<alecjw> MonkeyDust: It's almost certainly been wiped by now... and in any case, I don't have it. I'm at my parents' house for the holidays
<alecjw> But catting the iso image seems to have done something sane so I'm going to give this a go
<alecjw> Thanks WhatIsTheMatrix, jhutchins ,ObrienDave, MonkeyDust for your help
<WhatIsTheMatrix> alecjw: sure. good luck
<sitown1> Tj-: Ok, thanks for your help, i guess i might have enough information to exclude what i do not need to check.
<sitown1> sitown1: I'm not sure then; You need a developer/user familiar with the recent power management user interface code
<fjwbofbvw> hi
<ObrienDave> greetings
<fjwbofbvw> if i have 2 linux installed can i delete grub in one of them ?
<BluesKaj> fjwbofbvw, are you sure they both have grub installed?
<fjwbofbvw> yes i see it in synaptic
<fjwbofbvw> and after each kernel update its messed up :)
<BluesKaj> fjwbofbvw, then uninstall grub from the OS that's furthest away from the mbr (begining of the hdd) , where it's installed by the first linux OS
<fjwbofbvw> ok thx
<BluesKaj> then update-grub on the first linux OS
<sitown1> Is there a time limit on pasteubuntu?
<OerHeks> sitown1, not that i know of
<mbroeker> fjwbofbvw,
<sitown1> OerHeks: ok, ty
<jhutchins> sitown1: There's a limit to what other people should be expected to sort through.
<OerHeks> true, and no delete option
<sitown1> jhutchins: If i understood you right. I tried to find the answer to if the paste is there forever or not. But no luck, and i needed to know if i could use the result in my fault log document. So it was greatly appriciated to get the answer.
<caring_ish_> hello, I am using Ubuntu 12.10 & attempting to upgrade to 13.04, though the Update Manager is displaying 13.10 is available & the upgrade tool for 13.10 is not working for Ubuntu 12.10 to 13.10. Can anybody help?
<marlo_> caring_ish_, might i recommend that you run the install CD for 13.10... if i remember correctly, it will detect your 12.10 install and upgrade it
<caring_ish_> marlo_, I am out of discs. I would prefer to use network software
<k1l> caring_ish_: which command did you use? please show a "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin
<caring_ish_> k1l, "No LSB modules are available."
<k1l> caring_ish_: that is not the part i am interessted in
<k1l> !paste | caring_ish_
<ubottu> caring_ish_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sitown1> caring_ish: Maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu
<caring_ish_> k1l, http://pastebin.com/B440s4Kp
<k1l> caring_ish_: ok. what does "sudo do-release-upgrade" bring you?
<caring_ish_> http://pastebin.com/xn5qwvZz
<caring_ish_> k1l, look above at paste
<daftykins> caring_ish_: yeah you can't jump two releases like that
<k1l> caring_ish_: why is it searching for saucy? what is the exact command you did?
<ObrienDave> caring_ish_, you must go from 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10.
<caring_ish_> k1l, the command you suggested
<caring_ish_> k1l, specifically "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l> caring_ish_: ok, can you pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<caring_ish_> really, there should be command for specifically upgrading to the release reference
<k1l> caring_ish_: there is. it seems that there is something wrong on your system
<caring_ish_> k1l, if there is a command for the specific release reference, then that would be the reference necessary to use, not the troubleshooting of the sources.list, not actually
<k1l> ?
<k1l> again: the upgrade process works just fine and as intended. there is some problem wiht your system or sources.
<caring_ish_> k1l, really the problem appertains the upgrade tool, not the system itself
<k1l> caring_ish_: if you dont want support to solve the problem stop asking in here. its not a ranting channel
<caring_ish_> k1l, the upgrade tool is for use of upgrading 13.04 to 13.10
<daftykins> caring_ish_: forgive my suggestion, but i doubt someone's going to fix the upgrade tool for you right now - so what do you want to do? :)
<k1l> caring_ish_: the upgrade tool upgrades from the $used_release to the $next_release
<caring_ish_> daftykins, I'm suggesting somebody might have a reference to the correct upgrade tool for upgrading 12.10 to 13.04
<k1l> that works.
<daftykins> caring_ish_: so you don't even have a flash drive handy right now?
<k1l> caring_ish_: please show your sources.list file so we can investigate what is wrong on your system
<caring_ish_> k1l, 12.10 to 13.10 is not $used_release to the $next_release
<k1l> caring_ish_: it is
<k1l> well no.
<k1l> if you got damaged sources it can be seen as next release. that is what i am asking for the sources.list file
<karont> NickServ identify italia90
<k1l> but if you are mr."i know everything better" dont ask for help
<daftykins> karont: do that in your status window
<caring_ish_> k1l, aha, that makes for reason I suppose
<DJones> karont: Also change your password as soon as possible
<ObrienDave> karont, thanks for sharing your password ;P
<karont> ahahahahah so bad
<caring_ish_> k1l, http://pastebin.com/WS1RvV9q
<karont> password change
<karont> :-)
<karont>  i'm new to use xchat
<aviv> Hi, I have a problem in Ubuntu 13.10. I installed Hebrew text input, and yet when I am in Hebrew mode and I start typing, I get Latin characters. Can anyone help?
<TJ-> caring_ish_: It looks as if there are some references to Precise (12.04) for source packages. Not sure if those would cause the symptoms you see, though!
<k1l> caring_ish_: you still have precise sources active. you should disable them
<caring_ish_> TJ-; k1l, right, gracias. I disabled the "Maverick" sources, though not the "Precise" until now. :)
<caring_ish_> I'll try again
<caring_ish_> k1l, the update manager is still showing 13.10 as the available upgrade
<anonymous_> yo
<k1l> you have PPAs enabled? caring_ish_
<ikonia> k1l: do you even need to ask
<caring_ish_> k1l, where are the PPA option settings again?
<anonymous_> total  noob here
<denniso1> hi
<k1l> caring_ish_: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<WhatIsTheMatrix> howdy
<anonymous_> what are  you  up  to
<ikonia> !topic | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<caring_ish_> k1l, are you suggesting every file within "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" is a PPA?
<k1l> caring_ish_: yes, it is
<caring_ish_> k1l, it reads "total 92"
<WhatIsTheMatrix> wow
<WhatIsTheMatrix> just a few there
<caring_ish_> :D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> software junkie are we? :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> don't blame you
<caring_ish_> :)
<Iszak> caring_ish_ what version? 12.04?
<caring_ish_> cool nick WhatIsTheMatrix :)
<k1l> !ppa | caring_ish_
<ubottu> caring_ish_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<WhatIsTheMatrix> caring_ish_: thx
<caring_ish_> so WhatIsTheMatrix, if you had 254 characters to be precise with your explanation, could you? :D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> caring_ish_: if you want, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dougl> what is the command for grub to scan for OSes again?
<k1l> dougl: "sudo update-grub"
<dougl> thanks
<kongthap> i'm using GOM player to play songs for my guitar practice because it can speed down the song and can loop within particular path, is there GOM player on ubuntu or any alternative app please???
<WhatIsTheMatrix> kongthap: a real simple player called 'alsaplayer' can do that. so i imagine many other linux players can as well
<ObrienDave> kongthap, audacity can loop. not sure how well it changes playback speed. are you using mp3? midi?
<fellayaboy1> is their any tool/program that will let me input my bitlocker key to open a windows partition/disk from ubuntu?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> kongthap: although, i was wondering the same thing ObrienDave asked
<kongthap> ObrienDave, mostly mp3, sometime .flac
<OerHeks> !tuxguitar
<OerHeks> !info tuxguitar
<ubottu> tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-15 (saucy), package size 2971 kB, installed size 4685 kB
<kongthap> ObrienDave, the app name is audacity ???
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> kongthap, sudo apt-get install audacity
<kongthap> do i need PulseAudio???
<ObrienDave> it should work with ALSA
<lduros> hi, i have access to a laptop through SSH, Unity isn't working well for some reason, and I have xubuntu-desktop installed also
<lduros> Is there a way I can switch to xubuntu desktop instead of unity
<lduros> with lightdm?
<lduros> from ssh?
<lduros> using a conf file or something? Surely there must be a conf that has a given user be unity by default vs xubuntu or kde or whatever
<marlo_> i am a veteran programmer of c++/Qt... what do I have to do to learn this new Qml stuff?  where's the best place to start?
<marlo_> ...and should I ?
<mbroeker> lduros, try sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager or x-session-manager
<marlo_> oops, wrong channel, sorry guys
<WhatIsTheMatrix> np
<TJ-> lduros: manually, the file to change is "/var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc" and the entry "Session=..."
<bugattiveyron> hi if i want to disable ati graphic and use only intel graphic what should i do with /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ? currently it use my ati graphic
<dipak> just disable the ati graphics from the motherboard settings.
<bugattiveyron> there is no option to this there
<dipak> what mother board do you use?
<bugattiveyron> im on laptop samasung np350
<strit> I want to change the layout of the PDF export from Griffith. But I can't understand python. Anyone that can help? :)
<gordonjcp> strit: Python isn't that hard to learn
<strit> gordonjcp, I'm no programmer. :P Would probably take me weeks to learn that much python.
<gordonjcp> strit: well, maybe you can ask in the channel for the app?
<strit> gordonjcp, that's a great idea. :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> is there a #python channel?
<newb2linux> some people broke into my house last night and stole  my television, they were also going to steal the computer but they booted linux and couldnt figure it out
<gordonjcp> strit: and really, Python isn't *that* hard to get your head around
<gordonjcp> WhatIsTheMatrix: yes
<WhatIsTheMatrix> gordonjcp: rgr, thx
<newb2linux> so they threw it on the ground, could some one please tell me how i can look up what time they did this?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> newb2linux: sorry to hear about that :-(
<gordonjcp> newb2linux: clone the hard disk, go looking for logs
<gordonjcp> the important thing is not to even mount the hard disk, take an image of it and fiddle with that
<newb2linux> oh well they were not so fancy, the computer is an 8 year old dell tank
<newb2linux> and i just reseated the video card and it was working fine again
<TJ-> newb2linux: You can check the last time it was booted using "grep 'KERNEL supported cpus' /var/log/kern.log"
<newb2linux> i was just trying to figure out what time they did this for the police report. I wasnt sure which log i should look at for boot times. Im new to this
<newb2linux> oh okay
<chemist> hello everyone, i've got a problem with starting up tor-browser... a window pops out when i start the application saying: "an unexpected error" ... after looking at the terminal output i get this: Warn - /root/tor-browser-blablabla is not owned by this user but by <unknown> (1000)
<chemist> how do i change the owner?
<k1l> just see the syslog* in /var/log/ they have timestamps
<marshmn> hi all; is there any decent software for screen-sharing?
<OerHeks> maybe /var/log/auth.log if they tried to login
<marshmn> (ie. Ubuntu as the host)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> chemist: man chown
<marshmn> most online services (such as join.me and screenhero) only support Windows & Mac
<k1l> !tor | chemist
<ubottu> chemist: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<chemist> i tried chown -R username: /path-to-tor
<chemist> without success
<WhatIsTheMatrix> chemist: try prefixing the command with...  'sudo'
<newb2linux> okay they didnt boot linux. Does the boot loader have a log? I am positive they turned on the computer .
<TJ-> newb2linux: No, it doesn't
<chemist> no need...i fixed it
<chemist> thanks anyway
<newb2linux> oh well
<chemist> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> chemist: okay. cool. but what did you do to fix it?
<chemist> bah...stupid .. nevermind
<chemist> i did the chown command again
<WhatIsTheMatrix> chemist: lol, ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> chemist: cool
<newb2linux> thank you everyone for the help laters
<chemist> and used as target /path-to-tor/Data/Tor
<newb2linux> merry christmas
<chemist> i forgot to use the /Data/Tor at the end :D
<chemist> that's why it didn't work the first time
<WhatIsTheMatrix> well, with -R
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i would think that it would have done ALL of the dirs and everything
<WhatIsTheMatrix> as in all of the files as well
<chemist> yeah but it didnt :D
<WhatIsTheMatrix> okay
<chemist> this channel is great...i get the right answers every time i come here
<chemist> or maybe just a hint to figure it out by myself
<chemist> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cool :-)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> that's what's best i think. hints that lead you to some insight, that you tehn figure out
<WhatIsTheMatrix> then*
<chemist> i would probably had never switched to linux years ago if it wasn't for this great support channel and online support forums
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i hear that
<chemist> :)
<chemist> yeah i like it that way better too... so i can figure it out with a hint instead of being guided through the complete process
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i had to figure out my way around by myself quite a bit. but so many other things i was befuddled with i got help with here on irc. :) i do walk people though stuff a lot though. they learn that way as well imo
<WhatIsTheMatrix> usually when walking somone through something they will ask about most of it, or i explain it to them if they don't ask
<chemist> yes
<chemist> true... so he actually understands what he is doing
<chemist> ok tor works great
<chemist> i went to one of those whatismyip sites
<chemist> and it says i'm in cyprus :D
<chemist> well...i'm not :D
<chemist> WhatIsTheMatrix is it possible to use tor for other stuff to? ... or is it ment to be used only with http?
<chemist> or mainly ...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> chemist: sorry, i don't really know
<chemist> do you use tor?
<jhutchins> chemist: I would say you're somewhere near Ljubljana, in Slovenija.
<Pricey> My keyboard keeps dropping from EN-GB to EN-US and it's really starting to knark me. None of the keyboard/language apps seem to fix it... logging out and in sorts it out though. Any ideas? I'm on latest-stable.
<Jazayri> was with 12.04 kde, used backports to install mate, delete kde DE but still have this five or six errors lines on my terminal when i install/uninstall/update http://pastebin.com/ca3hhr0g. thank you
<chemist> jhutchins yes...not really but in slovenia... i'm not using the same PC to chat here :)
<islandmonkey> Hello all, how could I disable vsync with bumblebee enabled?
<DJones> Pricey: On Unity? I had a similar issue, on the language selector in the notification area, change it to US and then change it back to EN
<Pricey> DJones: Yep.. and hmm I don't have one of those...
<islandmonkey> When I load nvidia-settings w/optirun (and the correct way) nothing shows up on the XServer XVideo Settings Pane, where enabling and disabling vsync is usually done
<DJones> Pricey: Ah, in that case, I'm not sure, I have "En" as a notification in the top right
<lduros> simple question, what conf do I need to modify to use xubuntu desktop by default instead of unity
<lduros> I tried settings /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf user-session= to xubuntu, no luck
<Pricey> DJones: Something tells me this might be related to the error I get on every login... thanks... I'll try.
<lduros> i tried changing ~/.dmrc no luck
<lduros> There's got to be a way not involving the lightdm GUI no??
<jhutchins> Pricey: Perhaps you should use the name of the desktop instead of the name of the distribution.
<MonkeyDust> lduros  lightdm remembers your last choice when logging in
<jhutchins> Pricey: try "xfce".
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: it might be in the OpenGL settings pane
<Pricey> jhutchins: That meant for me?
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: Forgot to say - there's nothing vsync related in there either
<jhutchins> Pricey: Nope. Got the name completely wrong.
<jhutchins> lduros: You need to use the correct name.
<chemist> jhutchins i've seen posts on the internet saying you can connect to freenode using tor
<chemist> i will try that
<chemist> do you use it?
<k1l> !tor | chemist see the bots message
<ubottu> chemist see the bots message: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<k1l> lduros: see /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<chemist> k1l  tnx
<chemist> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<k1l> lduros: see  /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz  for all possible options
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: only other way i know otoh is adding it manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. i don't have to use bumblebee so not sure how that would turn out ..
<lduros> ok
<Lope> what software can you recommend for backing up my entire hard drive (root and home each on their own LVM volume) ?
<MonkeyDust> Lope  rsync is fast
<Lope> MonkeyDust: so would I just use something like DD to backup my boot sector
<Lope> then just make a snapshot of each of my volumes, then rsync that to the backup location?
<addajones> this is my first time on linux, on a chromebook as well, and im very excited
<addajones> ubuntu 13.10 with xfce 4
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: perhaps you already have it disabled in +etc/X11/xorg.conf, hence nothing showing in nvidia-settings perhaps, just a guess though
<MonkeyDust> Lope  or skip what you added and just use rsync
<Lope> MonkeyDust: can I rsync the LVM data blocks?
<Lope> or rsync the whole /dev/sda even?
<MonkeyDust> Lope  not sure, i'm not familiar with lvm
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: With bumblebee there is no xorg.conf; instead a driver-specific xorg.conf is stored in /etc/bumblebee
<islandmonkey> ..that looks like it doesn't do much
<mmmmmmm> hi
<mmmmmmm> I have a non working Synaptic touchpad
<mmmmmmm> I also followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting
<jhutchins> mm
<jhutchins> mmmmmmm: Does it show up in dmesg?
<jhutchins> mmmmmmm: Is it PCI or USB?
<mmmmmmm> It is detected by kernel
<Infinite> never new this existed
<mmmmmmm> PCI (laptop)
<mmmmmmm> also showed in xinput list
<Infinite> peace
<mmmmmmm> Synaptics Touch Pad V 103S              	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<mmmmmmm> HP Touchscreen is working but Synaptics touchpad's not
<FrederickJ> Hi, is there a global bashrc,  I want to put 'unset histfile' so it has effect on all users?
<gazarsgo> where does load come from, if not disk or cpu ?
<gazarsgo> context switches and interrupts ?
<mmmmmmm> There isn't any switch for touchpad
<Ddn> Hello?
<Ddn> I've never used this before, how do i ask for help?
<Vooloo> why is my clock am/pm when I set it to 24 hours?
<kruxoman> Ddn: Just explain your problem. :)
<VirtualEpiphany> @Vooloo - Did you log out and back in?
<Vooloo> VirtualEpiphany: I'm sure I restarted the computer even
<phillyj> i'm having trouble with ssh on to a local machine; I was able to ssh from that machine into my current one, but it won't work the other way around
<VirtualEpiphany> @phillyj can you telnet to port 22 on the remote host sounds like a firewall issue
<TJ-> phillyj: maybe you need to "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" ?
<vlad_starkov> Question: Installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS 64bit. While installing it asked to choose the kernel. What should I choose? See sccreenshot http://cl.ly/image/1p2c0w043V3V
<Ddn> OK, I've never used IRC before. So this is a little new to me.  Question 1: I have really slow login, anything i can do to troubleshoot? Question 2:  when i change settings in gnome it affects ubuntu, do they use the same config files?
<phillyj> TJ-: that was the first thing i did
<TJ-> phillyj: OK, so the server is installed and running on both systems?
<phillyj> TJ-: yes
<Malinus> Hello. i switched from using debian on a notebook for years, to ubuntu. i remember having some problem with the wireless drivers, but even the ethernet doesn't seem to work after installing ubuntu (when connected it doesn't even light up). I tried lshw -C network, and my ethernet interface seems to say DISABLED. How would I enable it? If I can get the ehternet to work, I'll probably work out the wireless later.
<Ddn> Is there a way to follow just one conversation? I don't think I can keep up with 1677 people.
<phillyj> TJ-: do you know if the fact that the computer i'm on is LAN and the one I want to connect to is WiFi can be a problem
<k1l> Malinus: what does "rfkill list" give you?
<TJ-> phillyj: If the PCs are all on the same LAN and same IP subnet you should have no problem
<phillyj> TJ-: the error i get is "no route to host"
<TJ-> phillyj: Sounds like a routing issue then, on the source PC. Are both machines obtaining IP addresses from a DHCP router?
<Malinus> k1l, the 0: hp-wife: wireless LAN sof/hardblocked: no ... the 1 and 2 are bluetooth, so the ethernet doesn't even pop up there
<Malinus> *wifi
<otak> Ddn: if someone tags your name it gets highlighted yes? You're right gnome and ubuntu share some config files. If it's slow, maybe your machine is >5 yrs old or maybe you have a particular graphics card problem
<phillyj> TJ-: i guess so; i took the ip address from the DHCP list on my router
<nocternal> phillyj: That is a generic error sometimes, such as when your intended service is not running on the other machine. (ie.  web servers is down and you're trying to use a browser).
<phillyj> nocternal: i was just sshing from the other machine but i can't do it the other way around
<Malinus> k1l, I'm open for any suggestions :)
<k1l> Malinus: what does "lscpi" and "lsusb" give you? please put into a pastebin
<Malinus> k1l, I don't even have bluetooth on this device, I have no means to transfer the data to this device :|. It only has a floppy drive :|
<k1l> ?
<Malinus> k1l, mind I'm not on the device on which wireless nor ethernet works :)
<Ddn> yes, my name is highlighted. i thought they must share config files. my computer is lenovo g780 intel graphics 4000. i've tried many things to fix login, but don't know what is causing the issue. i haven't found help from reading the log files or using bootchart. but i don't know what to look for either.
<k1l> so its that old, that its not compatible wiht the linux-kernel drivers?
<Peetz0r> hi! I am running ubuntu 13.10, and some weird webserver is running on port 8000. I never installed webserver. It doesn't show up on netstat -4pln (as root). Output from curl -v: http://paste2.org/0C3vDMZE
<phillyj> k1l: what are you running?
<Malinus> k1l, no, it's 3 years old. How would I be on irc, on a device on which there is no wireless, nor ethernet :)
<phillyj> k1l: distro, i mean
<k1l> phillyj: that was pointed to Malinus
<phillyj> sry, missed that
<Malinus> k1l, I'm talking about the current device from which I'm communicating with you. It has no means of data transfer to it, other then a floppy drive. How would I pastebin the results
<k1l> Malinus: ok, to invistigate that issue we need to know what hardware it is
<Peetz0r> why teh fsck do I have a webserver running? I never asked for one
<nispro_> have anyone here used hdat2? testing my new hardrives but so many tests that you can run.
<nispro_> dont know what to do
<Malinus> k1l, ethernet controller: Realtek semicoductors: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI express gigabit ethernet controller (rev 02). Kernel drive in use: r8169. Let's try the not-even lighting up and looking disabled ethernet first
<BrianH> nispro_: You probably shouldn't be running them then.  'man hdat2' should give you some nice documentation.
<TJ-> phillyj: Have you checked the routing tables on both PCs are correct? "ip route ls"
<Malinus> k1l, if you need more info, please do tell. like I was saying, I can't really copy any data. Well I guess I could use the serial, but I don't have a serials-serial cabel
<nispro_> BrianH: I am using the dos cd, ye need to know which test to run smart test or just check for sectors
<phillyj> TJ-: hold on, i rebooted that machine, and its now hanging on "we send a password packet, wait for reply"
<phillyj> TJ-: ok, connection got closed
<trism> Peetz0r: what is the output of: apt-cache policy webfs;
<phillyj> TJ-: i think the problem is with authentication
<TJ-> phillyj: Are you using "ssh -vvv" to analyse the connection?
<phillyj> yea
<TJ-> phillyj: are the user names the same at both ends?
<phillyj> shouldn't be
<TJ-> phillyj: does one have passwords disabled?
<Peetz0r> trism: yes, I just found out that webfs is installedforsome reason
<Peetz0r> don't know why
<phillyj> TJ-: yes, i think so
<phillyj> TJ-: it logs in auto from boot
<trism> Peetz0r: yeah it doesn't seem to have any rdepends, and it's in universe so it would seem like something you'd have to install intentionally
<Peetz0r> trism: and... why did it not show up in netstat?
<TJ-> phillyj: What does "egrep -i 'password|pam' /etc/ssh/sshd_config" show on the target?
<trism> Peetz0r: might have wanted -a instead of -l
<trism> Peetz0r: but I don't really know
<phillyj> TJ-: looking for this? PermitEmptyPasswords no; UsePAM yes
<TJ-> phillyj: No, was wondering if "PasswordAuthentication" was set
<TJ-> phillyj: The other thing to check, if routing is OK (which would seem to be the case) is the firewall: "sudo iptables -nvL | grep 22" in case some rules are in place for SSH
<phillyj> TJ-: it says PasswordAuthentication yes
<nau> yes
<nau> hi
<nispro_> BrianH: the documentaion was preatty bad at thier site but anyway I found out what the test did. extended smart test first and then test read and verify then extended smart test again too see sector count
<nau> hi i need some elektronik book to my study projeck
<nau> i hope someone can help me
<phillyj> TJ-: there is no output from that grep on iptables
<k1l> !ot | nau
<ubottu> nau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> try ##electronics nau
<TJ-> phillyj:  can you pastebin the output of "ssh -vvv <target>" so we can see what if anything is happening with the SSH protocol?
<k1l> !away > dziegler_off
<ubottu> dziegler_off, please see my private message
<Malinus> Hello. i switched from using debian on a notebook for years, to ubuntu. i remember having some problem with the wireless drivers, but even the ethernet doesn't seem to work after installing ubuntu (when connected it doesn't even light up). I tried lshw -C network, and my ethernet interface seems to say DISABLED. How would I enable it? If I can get the ehternet to work, I'll probably work out the wireless later.
<Malinus> rfkill list shows that the ethernet is diabled indeed
<phillyj> TJ-: i was using ssh -l <username> <target ip> before but now when I tried "ssh <target ip>" i got a "permission denied (publickey, password)"
<SonikkuAmerica> This may sound dumb, but: Do I need to GPT format a USB drive before I create a UEFI-bootable Live USB image?
<SaberX01> man aah
<SaberX01> whoops wrong window .. sri
<Malinus> :/
<Malinus> so yeah, how do I enable a a network device that is disabled?
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, usual fat32 it's just the boot in that setting that matters I would look at the uefi wiki.
<phillyj> TJ-: 1 sec, i'm getting the output for pastebinit
<jhutchins> SonikkuAmerica: Installer images typically are an image of the drive containing the MBR, the partition table, the partions, filesystems, and files.
<jhutchins> SonikkuAmerica: So usually you just copy or burn the image directly to the device and let that take care of it.
<jhutchins> SonikkuAmerica: (For that reason, iso images can be mounted like devices.)
<Ontological> Hey guys.  A recent update has made it so that my user no longer has access to USB devices.  Only root has access.  Any suggestions?
<phillyj> TJ-: hmm, ssh is hanging at "debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0"
<omega14> how do I get into fullscreen in chrome I tried f11
<subz3r0> omega14: use youre favourite searchengine to get the answer
<OerHeks> omega14, F11 should work if you have focus on your chrome window
<Kurvivor> Hello. How can i remove shortcut? Where in configuration files can i find them?
<omega14> I don't know why it's working
<queonda> how can i remove all packages i've installed with pip other than system necessary python packages?
<omega14> is there another way?
<jhutchins> Ontological: I'm still trying to understand why someone thinks that's a good idea.
<Ontological> Why what is a good idea, jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> Ontological: Letting a user mount a device, but mounting it root-only.
<Sknerus> Hi
<reallycarl> somehow I broke my box.  I think it was from an apt-get purge.. now I see "Starting LightDM Display Manager … [fail]"  - I am assuming this is one reason I never get a gui login?
<Ontological> jhutchins: It's not for mounting.  It's for devices for development, such as android
<Sknerus> I
<Sknerus> I've got one problem - videos for example in youtube are playin 3 times faster
<Sknerus> and there is no sound
<CarlFK> also, how do I get grub to always give me the menu so I can boot into recovery mode without having to hold shift at the right time?
<Ontological> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24586/how-to-always-show-the-menu-in-grub2 CarlFK
<Sknerus> what can i do with it?
<Sknerus> i tried reinstalling flash
<CarlFK> Ontological: thanks
<Kurvivor> i have shortcut for my system that has broken functionality, and i cannot access it via GUI nymore
<Kurvivor> where are shortcuts kept?
<Carraway> when I used to install XP, the first thing I'd do is change "adjust settings for best appearance" to "settings for best performance", e.g. I'd turn off every visual tweak that wasn't absolutely necessary. Is there something similar for ubuntu?
<zhxk> which #channel have the most chinese man, 好心人爱心接力个忙！Kindlyman help relay your favorite warm heart! http://t.cn/8kuYwOK﻿
<BluesKaj> Carraway, that tutorial is outdated , make sure you comment hidden trimeout with # in front thern set GRUB_TIMEOUT=10=
<BluesKaj> drop trhe second =
<Carraway> BluesKaj I think that might have been for CarlFK ?
<BluesKaj> Carraway, sorry
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, that tutorial is outdated , make sure you comment hidden trimeout with # in front thern set GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ...10 is the number of secs you want
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: Carraway thanks
<CarlFK> how do I remount / rw?  (recovery mounts it ro, so I can't edit default/grub.cfg
<Ontological> mount -o remount,rw / CarlFK
<Wolfdemon268> is there any way to dualboot ubuntu with win 8? and have the multi boot loader thing
 * BluesKaj turns on some lights , getting hard to see the KB with these old eyes
<demophobia> For step 8 of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx is the command supposed to be "of=/dev/disk1bs=1m" with no space between '1' and 'bs'? I received the error message, "dd: /dev/disk1bs=1m: Operation not supported". What is wrong?
<CarlFK> Ontological: da.  thanks … i knew it was something like that.  now back to grub ;/
<aminosamigos> !
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, I forgot to mention, do the timeout editing in /etc/default/grub
<SteveBell> hi all. why can't I just disable bluetooth in the top menu bar in ubuntu via right-click or system settings preference?
<otak> zhxk: #ubuntu-cn good luck :D
<glitsj16>  demophobia: use "bs=1m" not 1bs=
<aminosamigos> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<demophobia> glitsj16: I typed "of=/dev/disk1bs=1m" -- my question was whether it should be "of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m" instead.
<demophobia> the webpage is ambiguous
<otak> demophobia: yes there should be a space, are you sure /dev/disk1 is right?
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: looks like I have grub the way I want it.  Now I can always see "starting LightDM….[fail]"    where can I find a log or something
<demophobia> Thank you. I think it is /dev/disk1, otak, because that's what diskutil list listed -- my primary OS is on disk0
<demophobia> I will try again with a space. I wish this were more clear on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Wolfdemon268> anyone know how to dualboot with win 8?
<otak> as long as you're sure that's fine :D i can see the space tho'
<SteveBell> why can't I just disable bluetooth in the top menu bar in ubuntu via right-click or system settings preference? wouldn't that be the easiest way to give user easy accessible choice?
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, /var/log/syslog
<k1l> SteveBell: what about a left-click on the bluetooth icon and you uncheck the bluetooth icon?
<SteveBell> k1l: lol thx that was easy
<SteveBell> and it won't re-appear on a restart?
<SteveBell> also is it then disabled?
<k1l> yes it is disabled. but i dont know if it will restart on a reboot.
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | Wolfdemon268
<ubottu> Wolfdemon268: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * SteveBell restarts super slow netbook
<SteveBell> will return in 15 mins  or so :P
<t0by> Hi! I have a bunch of Microsoft Office Powerpoint files. Can I convert them to something that's more or less plaintext (or at least PS) and/or grep-pable? That is, do you know of any trick?
<t0by> I'm willing to lose some formatting, I can always go back to the original slideshow if needed, it's the greppage & indexing I need the most, since they are an helluva lot.
<demophobia> The command just finished operating and I received a window with a yellow triangle with a white exclamation point, the message saying, "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer." Is that supposed to happen?
<t0by> (Dear professor Xxxx, if you are reading this, you are old enough to have at the very least typed your dissertation on a VT100. WHY 50 POWERPOINT FILES? WHY DO YOU HATE US? :-(   )
<demophobia> I can click "Initialize...", "Ignore", and "Eject".
<bekks> t0by: Dear student. Because I can.
<demophobia> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx does not mention this happening.
<BluesKaj> t0by, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features/office-applications
<SaberX01> t0by, catppt is a deb tool, my be worth a shot
<demophobia> I clicked "Eject" as step 9 indicated. I will restart (step 10) and see if it works. Thank you.
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: all I see in syslog is apparmor="status"… operation=profile_replace profile=unconfirmed … lightdm-guest-session-wrapper
<t0by> <BluesKaj> t0by, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features/office-applications <--- not sure how Libreoffice helps.
<t0by> <SaberX01> t0by, catppt is a deb tool, my be worth a shot <--- thanks, shot being given
<SaberX01> it also does  catdoc and xls2csv
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: from what little I know of apparmor, "status" isn't going to block anything.
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, did you run sudo update-grub after editing /etc/defsult grub in oder to choose the recovery kernel ?
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: yes.  grub is good, I get the menu without having to hit shift, and it defaults to showing me all the boot messages.  like the lightDM error
<SteveBell> k1l: restart and bluetooth icon is back
<SteveBell> that's what I though since I'm pretty sure I tried deactivating it the way you suggested already
<Naddiseo> How can I configure xorg to use two devices with different drivers (radeon + fglrx)? xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647621/  xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647611/
<cihhan> Hi! I have a problem with the installation of Ubuntu Server 12.04. I have 2 hdds and I am creating 512MB of EFI boot on the first one and the remainings are combined with LVM. When I install, in the end, the grub is not installed to anywhere. Any help pls?
<SteveBell> so do we need a ticket for offering an easy UI option to disable bluetooth in the menubar?!?
<SteveBell> very odd this is not in the system settings :S
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, can you open a virtual terminal aka TTY , ctl+alt+F1-F6, then login and update and upgrade
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: yep.  I'll do it again just to make sure everything is still up to date … I have been apt-get removing things to try and reduce the number of things that are not starting correctly.  and yeah, I hope this doesn't make things worse.  this all started with a failed attempt to install graphite and related packages
<cihhan> I have a problem with the installation of Ubuntu Server 12.04. I have 2 hdds and I am creating 512MB of EFI boot on the first one and the remainings are combined with LVM. When I install, in the end, the grub is not installed to anywhere. Any idea?
<BluesKaj> have to go , stuff to do
<TJ-> cihhan: How are you installing it, using a server ISO image?
<demophobia> How do I tell whether there is a wireless adapter installed on this computer? I am trying to connect to a wireless network, and I am not sure whether this computer has an internal wireless card or if I need to plug one in via USB, or if there's some other reason I'm not connecting to the internet: I'm booting from USB with Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS.
<CarlFK> demom: start with lspci and lsusb
<CarlFK> er wron nick.. demophobia  ^^^
<gordonjcp> demophobia: "ifconfig -a"
<gordonjcp> demophobia: "iwconfig"
<SaberX01> cihhan, have you read through the UB UEFI info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CarlFK> gordonjcp: that assumes the proper driver has been loaded.  but I guess if it shows up, the yeah, it has it and a driver too
<demophobia> gordonjcp: iwconfig returns with "lo no wireless extensions" and "eth0 no wireless extensions" -- does that mean there is no wireless adapter installed? I understand eth0 means the 0th ethernet adapter; what does lo mean?
<demophobia> (I don't know whether my understanding of the text "eth0" is correct.)
<demophobia> ifconfig -a returns ... oh
<demophobia> lo = Local Loopback
<jesther> How is sudo linked to the normal user?
<jesther> Normal user isn't in the sudoers file.
<gordonjcp> jesther: groups
<demophobia> I don't understand the information returned by 'ifconfig -a', but 'iwconfig' returns 'no wireless extensions' for both lo and eth0, so I suppose my question is answered ...
<k1l> jesther: the user must be in the sudo group
<gordonjcp> demophobia: so far, there's no *working* wireless adaptor
<t0by> <SaberX01> t0by, catppt is a deb tool, my be worth a shot <--- oh, well, did I mention what I have are actually pptx files? No? That's because I didn't notice. Obviously catppt doesn't work.
<DarkAceZ> what's the command to stop a process?
<DarkAceZ> not kill, mind you
<SteveBell> k1l: so we do have a bug for this issue from 2012 march: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/952036/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 952036 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth starts automatically on start-up. No option in Settings to disable upon start-up and Bluetooth not listed in Start-up applications." [Undecided,Expired]
<demophobia> gordonjcp: Thank you.
<DarkAceZ> stop, like temporarily, in case you want to start it again
<t0by> DarkAceZ, it's actually kill.
<t0by> you have to specify the signal from the command line
<t0by> man kill and see which signals you can send
<gordonjcp> demophobia: okay, is the machine *likely* to have built-in wifi?
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: You can 'background' a process using "bg"
<t0by> I *think* kill -SIGSTOP yourpid *should* work but.
<gordonjcp> demophobia: that's not terribly likely for desktops, fairly likely for laptops
<t0by> Or well, CTRL+Z from the command line should usually work
<t0by> fg or, again, kill -SIGCONT brings it up again.
<demophobia> I think this desktop used an external wireless adapter connected via USB due to the design of the chassis.
<DarkAceZ> thanks, t0by
<DarkAceZ> that's what I was looking for
<DarkAceZ> kill -SIGSTOP
<t0by> DarkAceZ, bottom line is - "kill" is not just for killing, but for all sorts of signals. Yeah, counterintuitive.
<demophobia> More important issue: The hard drive on this computer may be bad. I do not have the Vista Home Premium recovery disks, and so I am considering installing this Ubuntu OS instead. Is there a way to test the hard drive to see if it is damaged from the Ubuntu USB boot drive?
<cihhan> TJ-, SaberX01, Sorry I missed your writings. I have installed Ubuntu before without LVM, but now Im trying to install with LVM. And Im having problem. Yes Im using a CD.
<gordonjcp> demophobia: there's a disk utility
<gordonjcp> demophobia: boot to a desktop, and run Disks
<gordonjcp> you can pull up stuff like SMART stats
<t0by> <SaberX01> t0by, catppt is a deb tool, my be worth a shot <--- You know when RMS spews his nonsense against proprietary standards and stuff and you are like "yeah, dude, chill, it's not like people die"? Well, turns out that if I can't convert this PPTX nonsense into *something* I may very well kill somebody tonight :-E''
<demophobia> gordonjcp: Thank you. Disk Utility says, "SMART Status: Disk has a few bad sectors". I don't know what this means, really, or how to fix it ...
<t0by> I'm giving money to the FSF for Christmas. Really.
<demophobia> ah, I clicked "View SMART data and run self-tests"
<Bashing-om> demophobi; "a few bad sectors" is acceptable, there is no such thing as a perfect hard disk.
<adas> hi, I can share videos, pics and music from my windows computer with my TV, does it mean its possible to do with my ubuntu server?
<gordonjcp> demophobia: if there are few enough sectors to remap them, don't worry
<demophobia> 'Reallocated Sector Count' has assessment 'Warning', Value 'Normalized: 100 / Worst: 100 / Threshold: 36 / Value: 230 sectors'
<demophobia> 'Airflow Temperature' has Assessment 'Failed in the past' with Value 'Normalized: 78 / Worst: 45 / Threshold: 45 / Value: 22 C / 72 F'
<clifter> Running Ubuntu 13... File managers I use: (Files 3.8.2 & Nemo 1.8.4) ~ Suggestions on other file managers? ~ Is there a way show a drop/down detailed view in the furthest left hand column? ?
<demophobia> 'Current Pending Sector Count' has Assessment 'Warning' with Value 'Normalized: 100 / Worst: 100 / Threshold: 0 / Value: 158 sectors"
<demophobia> ... and that's all the red/bad looking stuff ...
<Aprel> What's the best way to report typographical "bugs" for software hosted on launchpad? Report it like any other bug?
<Aprel> The "bug" is a comma where a period/full stop should be in one of the dialogs. Should I report this like any other bug, or is something this minor better suited elsewhere?
<SaberX01> demophobia, what drove you to run the tests in the first place, just bored, wanted to know, have some error in Ubuntu or what?
<MaynardWaters> anyone with experience growing an raid 5 array
<MaynardWaters> ?
<Naddiseo> Aprel, report a bug on launchpad so there's a record of it.
<demophobia> SaberX01: The computer used Vista Home Premium and crashed back in March, and has not been usable since then. I am trying to repair it now. I think the hard drive may need to be replaced, but I don't know by what criteria that decision should be made.
<gordonjcp> demophobia: well, stick Ubuntu on it
<gordonjcp> demophobia: if it fails horribly with all sorts of hard disk problems, go buy a new hard disk
<SaberX01> demophobia, yea what he said ^^___^^  ..
<demophobia> Attempting to boot normally results in the BSOD 'STOP: 0x0000007B (0XFFFFF880009A9928,0XFFFFFFFFC0000034,0X0000000000000000,0X0000000000000000)'
<MaynardWaters> I am trying to grow an raid 5 array with 3x3TB drives to a 4x3TB drive array
<MaynardWaters> i wouldnt mind change it to raid 6, but raid 5 is preferable
<demophobia> Startup Repair seems unable to function properly, and System Restore failed.
<TJ-> MaynardWaters: Using mdraid or LVM or both?
<Aprel> Naddiseo: ok, will do.
<Bashing-om> demophobia, TBH, the threashold appears to be exceeded, why not consider zeroing out that drive(dd command)  prior to installing ubuntu. see what then results.
<demophobia> Bashing-om: would I click 'Format Volume'?
<demophobia> in Disk Utility?
<TJ-> MaynardWaters: For MD, see "man mdadm" and the 'grow' options with --raid-devices=X
<demophobia> is that a graphical-user interface method of using the 'dd' command?
<demophobia> I just did 'man dd' in the terminal, and it says "convert and copy a file" ...
<SaberX01> demophobia, dd is a command line tool, for a GUI version, look at gdiskdump
<Bashing-om> demophobia; I know of no counter part to the command line utility "dd", dd == disk destoryer, use with extreme caution. It works ! and does exactly as told, wheather that was the intent or not.
<Kurvivor> How can i switch languages?
<SaberX01> Kurvivor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Guest13452> hello everyone!
<SteveBell> does anybody know how to permanently deactivate USB in ubuntu 13.10? no UI option available...
<irreverant> Ok im frustrated with this OS
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  it's called "learning"
<irreverant> MonkeyDust: its called simplicity of UI
<irreverant> Where can i change the display resolution settings
<TJ-> SteveBell: One way is to prevent the USB kernel modules from loading, but in Ubuntu those modules are built-in so you'd need to use kernel command-line options, if available, to disable USB totally
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Food for thought, as a means of last resort - zero out a drive -> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M <- where sda is that 1st hard disk the system recognizes(carefull here).
<irreverant> And how can i update my drivers for my video card, i have a dell mini 9 and get part of mys creen cut off because the resolution is over sized
<SteveBell> ok, too much multitasking and maybe too much red wine. what I'm looking for is to disable bluetooth in the top menu bar
<SteveBell> permanently
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  system settings > display
<irreverant> tried there
<demophobia> Bashing-om: I don't understand the context for doing that, i.e. what it accomplishes, what problem it fixes. I have the impression it "wipes the drive clean of data" ...
<irreverant> MonkeyDust is there a way to autohide the taskbar?
<OerHeks> SteveBell, that could be set in Users&groups, which is not installed standard > http://askubuntu.com/questions/45647/users-and-groups-administration-tool-what-do-the-options-in-user-privileges-ta
<SteveBell> hm, how to raise this with devs? or don't they care about UX?
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  install unity-tweak-tool
<TJ-> SteveBell: You can add "nousb" to the kernel command line (in grub) to disable the USB sub-system
<irreverant> would that be apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<MaynardWaters> TJ- I am using mdadm, and I have been reading the man page along with a number of other online resources
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  yes
<MaynardWaters> TJ-: asdfjkl@TROOPER:~$ sudo mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --add /dev/sde –raid-devices=4
<MaynardWaters> mdadm: can only add devices to linear arrays
<SteveBell> TJ-:  yes. well the things is what is the concept with ubuntu? going mainstream or staying with sys admins and staying at 1,3% market share? I just don't understand why UI is neglected
<SteveBell> if anybody has exact terminal commands I'm happy to execute
<MaynardWaters> Just doesn't seem right to me that I can't grow a raid 5 array, at the least I'll want to convert it from raid 5 to 6, but that doesn't look like an easy process.
<SteveBell> but I'm just not sure if assuming such in depth knowledge can be expected from the average user
<TJ-> SteveBell: For disabling Bluetooth you'd want to disable the bluetooth service itself from starting, which would cause the bluetooth applet to 'hide'
<SteveBell> yep I understand things so far
<SaberX01> irreverant,  You dont need tweak for that(but tweak is a nice tool), it's it's easy, hit the super key (win-key) type in dash, Display, then appearance ...then behavior
<Bashing-om> dd does in fact wipe the disk, replacing all data with zeors, when (re-)installing a new partition table is made and maybe all those bad sectors are actually usable ! I have rsecued several disks using this method - never to  be considered 100% reliable though .
<Aprel> launchpad lets me attach a patch to the bug report. Is a "patch" the file(s) from the source that I fixed dumped into a tar.gz? What's the proper format to submit a "patch" to incorrect source files?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> SteveBell: if it is a system service, maybe you could use the 'bum' package to disable it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (saucy), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<gnudo> i have a motorola flipside phone (Motorola MB508) and I am trying to interact with it using my GNU/Linux computer via bluetooth.
<Deisso> hello, I need help with my audio?
<MonkeyDust> gnudo  ubuntu?
<gnudo> Bluetooth is enabled on both devices. On the Motorola Flipside i can see that the device is paired and connected but i can not browse files on the device from GNU/Linux computer, let alone configure it with wammu
<Deisso> could someone help me please ;3
<SaberX01> gnudo, are either one of these devices using UBuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  start with a question
<gnudo> MonkeyDust, 12.04ish
<Deisso> I need help with my audio? it is slient
<Deisso> silent*
<MonkeyDust> gnudo  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<Kurvivor> SaberX01: that is definitrly not it
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  in a terminal, type     alsamixer     if you see mm, go there and hit m
<Deisso> ok
<gnudo> SaberX01, the computer is running 12.04ish, the Motorola Flipside android
<MonkeyDust> gnudo  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<Kurvivor> SaberX01: i have russian installed, but locale -a does not list it
<SteveBell> WhatIsTheMatrix: sure. but how to install etc pp. well maybe the bug gets some attention from a dev one day…
<SaberX01> Kurvivor, what are you tlakign about?
<SaberX01> *talking
<Deisso> jorge at jorge-ubuntu in ~                                                          ,↪ alsamixer, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Deisso> there is the output
<gnudo> MonkeyDust, i am running Trisquel GNU/Linux 6.0 (based on 12.04) on my computer
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  the command is     alsamixer
<SaberX01> Kurvivor, sorry  you already answered, that's who locals are configured.
<SaberX01> how
<MonkeyDust> gnudo  trisuel is not supported here, better ask in their channel
<Deisso> MonkeyDust, I did alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> gnudo  we don't know what the trisqel people changed
<TJ-> SteveBell: the bluetoothd is started by Upstart, from "/etc/init/bluetooth.conf" You'd want to rename that to prevent the bluetooth daemon starting: "sudo service bluetooth stop" then  "sudo mv /etc/init/bluetooth.conf /etc/init/bluetooth.conf.disabled"
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  and it's ubuntu?
<gnudo> MonkeyDust, i tried #trisquel but to no avail
<Kurvivor> SaberX01: yet there is nothing on shortcuts for language switch there, isn't it?
<Deisso> yes it is ubuntu MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> gnudo  any reason you're using trisqel? there are more supported distro's, like ubuntu
<SaberX01> Kurvivor, use sudo locale-gen to generate the lang's you would like to use.
<SteveBell> TJ-: executed both commands. now restarting to test
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  don't mistype, in terminal: alsamixer
<planet> Hi
<Deisso> i did!
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  and what ubuntu version?
<Deisso> 13.10
<planet> Hi everyone
<planet> Is there my text?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hello, yes planet
<planet> ok
<planet> I have a question
<SaberX01> Kurvivor, also look at using dpkg-reconfigure locales but the locales must be listed in: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local before dpkg will generate tthem.
<planet> What is the Programming Language used in Terminal?
<MonkeyDust> planet  bash
<Deisso> I think bash or sh
<WhatIsTheMatrix> planet: it's called bash
<planet> ok
<Deisso> oh then its bash
<yreyes> yup
<planet> How can i learn it?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> usually anyway. there are different 'shells'(sh)
<MonkeyDust> planet  by doing some reading
<Deisso> MonkeyDust
<yreyes> read
<MonkeyDust> Deisso
<Deisso> Does it matter that I use fish shell?
<Deisso> I've used it for a long time
<Deisso> and sound used to work
<WhatIsTheMatrix> bash = Bourne Again Shell
<planet> Do you advice a web page or pdf manual for me?
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  try to go out of it, use bash and then alsamixer
<Deisso> ok
<Deisso> but I forgot how to change back to bash
<Deisso> D:
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Deisso: i think it's in ~/.bash_profile
<Deisso> ok
<planet> ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Deisso: that's if i remember correctly
<planet> I have another question
<Bashing-om> planet, good place to start: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide
<planet> I want to learn Web Development
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Deisso: ok, sorry, perhaps it...   ~/.bashrc
<planet> Before i used HTML, CSS, JavaScript and PHP
<Deisso> ok
<MonkeyDust> planet  books, tutorials, you have to do some reading
<planet> now i want tu use another language for server side
<planet> i have 2 choise, Python or Java
<Kurvivor> SaberX01: that is irrelevant to my problem. there is no shortcuts to be set in locales
<planet> which is better for web?
<MonkeyDust> planet  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Deisso: bah. you better ask someone else. i think i still got that wrong.
<Kurvivor> SaberX01: i need to find where shortcut for language switch can be set or unset
<Deisso> yeah you did
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Deisso: rgr
<Kurvivor> SaberX01: preferably unset, and using console/text editor
<planet> ok
<SaberX01> Kurvivor, Thats' how they are set / regenerated, so it is relevant, sorry maybe others can advise.
<jeeves_moss> i'm trying to get the mini.iso to install on a Vortex86 CPU, and when I get to the point (ubuntu 10.04LTS) where it's downlaoding the installer files, it just hangs on the blue screen with the grey bar at the bottom.  what causes this?
<intrader> Hello, it appears that deleting python is a disaster. How do I recover - it seems to have deleted a hug amount of stuff, including Launcher items, libraries, gnome utilities, etc. I have reinstalled python put what was deleted from the system does not come back
<DJones> jeeves_moss: 10.04 is no longer supported (since May 2013) I would guess that the installer is trying to look for the files that no longer exist
<SteveBell> TJ-:  SUCESS °/
<wildon> nm
<SteveBell> :) worked liked a dream
<SteveBell> thanks for helping me out!
<SteveBell> on the long run this really needs to be addressed by devs
<TJ-> SteveBell: Great :)
<irreverant> No I dont want to close the "Apple Unity" bar
<irreverant> I want to autohide the "Finder" bar up top.
<SaberX01> intrader, hwo exactly did you delete python initially?
<SaberX01> *how
<irreverant> I wish they would just let me choose whether i want unity, kde or gnome and not make the choice for me...
<irreverant> thats what linux is about, if i wanted a closed system then i would use windows or apple....
<intrader> SaberX01, `sudo apt-get remove python`
<wildon> lol
<irreverant> whats the point of having liberty if i cant enjoy freedom.
<irreverant> thats what linux is about free as in speech not beer!
<Deisso> MonkeyDust, the sound still doesn't work
<SaberX01> intrader, ouch .,. as you now know, not a good thing too do.
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  have you tried alsamixer?
<Deisso> -.- yes
<wildon> fun how we love freedom but cnt work for it
<irreverant> wildon: i assume you mean that, im lazy and dont
<irreverant> am not willing to work to modify my ui?
<SaberX01> intrader, You could try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.7  .. and also I've seen that reinstalling ubuntu-desktop restore pythin2.7 aslo.
<irreverant> your right freedom is not free
<Deisso> dom
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  what was your first question? what brings you here?
<irreverant> Since the drivers for my box suck, im stuck with an oversized screen that chops everything from the bottom of all my windows
<irreverant> which means the ok, save and close buttons are not available to me
<irreverant> and in the grand wisdom of the ubuntu developers, they wont allow me to modify the size of the window to
<intrader> SaberX01, I have done `sudo apt-get install python`. Should I do as you say?
<irreverant> make them smaller so that i can see said buttons...
<SaberX01> intrader, yes, try that.
<k1l> irreverant: please stop than nonsense ranting and stick to acutal ubuntu support issues.
<irreverant> i cant modify the screen resolution, so the only thing i can think of doing that will give me more space
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  have you tried the system settings?
<irreverant> is removing the Menu/find bar up top
<irreverant> How do i remove the menu bar from the top of the screen
<irreverant> or autohide
<intrader> SaberX01, command is `sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.7` - is that right?
<irreverant> the black bar up top... thats always there?
<Deisso> MonkeyDust, :3
<SaberX01> intrader, yes
<irreverant> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  are you using a special type of screen? i've never seen symptoms you describe
<intrader> SaberX01, doing it, let you know
<SaberX01> ok
<wildon> nup i min yo dont sit n piss
<Deisso> ?
<uBUXUBu> i just experienced some very odd behaviour with my ubuntu 1204 lts clean installation....
<irreverant> No, im using a dell mini 9
<irreverant> ubuntu 12.04
<uBUXUBu> when i booted up the desktopp was BLACK WITH THE NORMAL UNITY SIDE BAR SHOWING
<irreverant> MonkeyDust: interesting right?
<uBUXUBu> then i went into my pics and put a new desktop beackground on it and it worked
<cheryl_c> how do i use gparted to partition a drive in ubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> must be a bug
<irreverant> So if i make changes to the desktop behaviour i cannot select save or ok because the window dips below the boundary of my display=
<irreverant> Im very frustrated and out of ideas
<jeeves_moss> cheryl_c, launch a term and do "sudo gparted".
<intrader> SaberX01, installs 2.7.3 which is what I tried to get rid of to upgrade. Nothing changed on the desktop
<irreverant> I cant move it up further because the menu bar is always present and prevents the top border of the active window from overlapping or being ontop of the menu bar.
<uBUXUBu> now from day to day i will never know what its going to do
<Deisso> i tried something, gonna reboot
<irreverant> which again prohibits the my ability to select the save or ok buttons at the bottom of the active window
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  is the page useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DellMini9     <-- "last edited 2012-01-06"
<irreverant> does this help explain my issue
<irreverant> ?
<SaberX01> intrader, you can not del / remove python2.7 Ubuntu needs it to function properly .. whay version pythign do you need?
<SaberX01> what version
<intrader> SaberX01, looking at a tutorial by robertson what indicated that 2.7.3 was not the latests
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  there are plenty sites and forums about the dell mini 9, methinks the hardware is not fit for ubuntu
<k1l> irreverant: keep pressing "alt" key for showing windows
<Deisso> MonkeyDust, I found my own answer
<Deisso> but thanks anyways
<Deisso> bye
<irreverant> Well the page sort of helps...
<MonkeyDust> Deisso  share it with the channel
<bitnumus> hi, can someone tell me how to fit an image for ubuntu background full width across dual monitors? there is a setting called 'span' but this only fits to height
<SaberX01> intrader, correct, python2.7.3 is nto the latestes, pything3.xx is latest but Ubuntu needs / requires python2.7x to function. You can install python3 side by side, and in your pything3 scripts add the shebang" #!/usr/bin/env python3 if you want p3thon 3 v.. python2.7.x
<irreverant> yeah, its funny though since i purchased the oem product with a preinstalled ubuntu certified hardware compatibility and now its not fit for?
<irreverant> too funny!
<uBUXUBu> ru opening with image viewer 1st??
<irreverant> Here buy this with Ubuntu: but in less than a year it wont be supported by us... sounds a lot like microsoft.... no wait at least winblows still has support an additional 6 years
<irreverant> i should have just stuck with red hat
<uBUXUBu> red hat? thats like mutiny?
<irreverant> the truth is no one here knows how to get the menu bar off the window
<michael__> Hello
<k1l> irreverant: last warning: stop the ranting. keep it to support in here
<michael__> I am having a problem with a usb device
<k1l> !details | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<irreverant> I have explained... how do i autohide the menu bar ontop of the desktop
<irreverant> Where the power button and wifi and email and time clock are all located at?
<k1l> irreverant: there is no such option on unity.
<michael__> irreverant: I don't think you can
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  find "resolution" on this page, is it useful http://www.thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/150
<k1l> irreverant: but i already told you, that you can shove that window with pressing the "alt"-key
<SaberX01> irreverant, I gave you that answer 20 minutes ago: Dash, Appearance, Behavior, Auto-Hone On.Off slider.
<SaberX01> Auto-Hide .. ..
<michael__> I am trying to copy a blu ray disk into an iso image, but after about 60kb of data transferred, the reader disconnects and reconnects
<SaberX01> irreverant, and a second answer was also given to use Ubuntu Tweak
<uBUXUBu> careful with tweak it eventualy messes up
<SaberX01> uBUXUBu, :-) .. my eventually needs gas too but hey, gets me from point A to Point B
<michael__> Here is a pastebin showing the log of ddrescue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6648020/
<uBUXUBu> it does work...for awhile
<uBUXUBu> ubuntu is funny about...changing things from default
<michael__> Can someone help me?
<SaberX01> uBUXUBu, from a consistency standpoint, that's probably a good thing. For those that feel the need to tweak everythign, just because they can, probably not a good thing.
<bekks> uBUXUBu: Ubuntu doesnt change settings without user implication.
<SaberX01> In any case, he given options, but chose either not to use them, or didn't not understand the direction given, not sure which.
<uBUXUBu> i recall when ubuntu used to let you customize the top panel...but if you did it...in a week or 2 it would break...i jjust changed my desktop a few days ago...now it broke. luckily it let me fix it.
<Pricey> uBUXUBu: That's the thing about Linux, you get to keep the pieces.
<uBUXUBu> yeah
<uBUXUBu> still lubb my 1204
<uBUXUBu> buts its a tad on the unstable side
<SaberX01> I've have very few problems with 12.04 .. Desktop or Server .. has worked well for me.
<uBUXUBu> me too
<uBUXUBu> for the most part
<adas> is there a way with a script that moves a file that is put in a directory to another directory depending on the name and type of the file?
<demophobia> Does doing the 'dd' command to erase the hard drive make any difference if I'm going to reformat it?
<SaberX01> adas, yes, easily done .. you should ask in #bash though
<adas> SaberX01: thanks!
<bekks> demophobia: Yes, big difference. dd overwrites disk blocks, while reformatting just puts an empty filesystem header onto a disk.
<MonkeyDust> brb
<Bashing-om> demophobia; In your use case, yes, in that you want to over-write the "bad" sectors, and maybe put that hard disk back to service.
<demophobia> So does 'Erase or format the volume' in Disk Utility not accomplish that same result?
<SaberX01> no
<demophobia> 'erase' doesn't do what 'dd' does?
<SaberX01> I dont know homw many different ways these guys can answer the same question, they are differetn tools for different things, both of which have been stated, then restated.
<demophobia> Sorry.
<demophobia> Thank you.
<damarusama> can I setup a wireless network from the command line if I don't have iwconfig on my box?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> i suppose  you could pipe the output of /dev/null into dd to "erase" stuff on a filesystem
<jhutchins> damarusama: Probably not.
<damarusama> no way to make a network config file and point the wlan0 to the proper essid/
<damarusama> ?
<jhutchins> damarusama: You can always try, I don't know if the setup calls iwconfig to make the settings or something else.
<demophobia> I'm looking at the command you gave me, "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M", and now I'm trying to figure out how to ascertain the path I need to use for that drive. ...
<demophobia> oh, looking at Disk Utility, seems it's "/dev/sda"
<Bashing-om> demophobia; from the liveDVD, issue terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo blkid <- To know the idebtity of the disks and partitions.
<demophobia> 'fdisk -lu' indicates it is '/dev/sda', while 'blkid' indicates it is '/dev/sda1' -- why is there a discrepancy? (Does blkid assign everything numbers?) Which should I use?
<Bashing-om> demophobia; If you are going to "dd" takes about an hour per gig. There is no respsonse in the original terminal for any status. see -> man dd <- for a means to open another terminal session and get a staus on what "dd" is doing.
<witox> Witam
<demophobia> hour per gig?!
<bekks> demophobia: fdisk shows disks, while blkid shows filesystems.
<witox> yeye
<bekks> demophobia: And there is a filesystem on partition 1 of sda - sda1.
<demophobia> Is it really a good idea to spend 21 days (500 hours) 'dd' a 500 GB hard drive?
<bekks> No. Use bs=16M in addition.
<Bashing-om> demophobia' sda is the entire drive (1st recognized) and on that 1st drive are partitions, the first partition is 1, thus there is the nomenclature sda1 for the 1st hard dive-1st partition. and yeah, you want to write to the hard drive sd(a). But make double sure positive that sda is the drive in question.
<demophobia> Thanks. I have. There is a flash drive connected, from which I am booting this Ubuntu distribution, '/dev/sdb' - the only other drive returned by 'sudo fdisk -lu' is the damaged 500 GB drive, '/dev/sda'.
<Bashing-om> demophobia; My error on time .. takes 5 hours to zero out a 500 gig drive . I have did so a few times, on my fast(er) system it does take 5 hours ! for 500 gigs.
<admin-b> I have 2 ponys
<demophobia> but that's using bs=16M, not bs=1M, right? So I should use bs=16M as you said.
<demophobia> looks like bs=16M tells it to write "16 Megabytes" at a time (looking at 'man dd'), right? ...
 * demophobia isn't confident about anything, even obvious things.
<SaberX01> IF you want to time it look at using PV: dd if=/dev/foo bs=8M | pv -s 500G | sudo dd of=/dev/baz bs=8M
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Block Space 16 Megs would be a LOT faster, but would it be as effective to over-write than 1M, I can not say.
<demophobia> SaberX01: I do not understand that command; 'man pv' to read about 'pv' -- if | is an operator to say 'execute these commands together' -- returns 'No manual entry for pv'
<SaberX01> All he needs to do is add zero's to the blacks, then attempt an install ..
<SaberX01> *blocks
<demophobia> Yes, I think so.
<bekks> demophobia: pv just displays a progress bar.
<SaberX01> demophobia, dont worry abotu PV sorry for confusing things even further.
<demophobia> So should I execute "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M" or "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=16M" or "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=8M"? Would that be 500*1024 MB / (option) length of time?
<demophobia> i.e. 16M would take 32,000 seconds?
<demophobia> (~9 hours)
<bekks> demophobia: bs=8M / bs=16M doesnt matter actually as long as you set it. the default is 512 Bytes, which will cause at least 16 times more write accesses than using 8M.
<bekks> errm. nope. 8M = 8192k = 8192 * 2 * 512.
<Npc> are there installation images that fit on cd anymore other than the minimal 30MB?
<bekks> demophobia: 16k more writes. :)
<bekks> Npc: No.
<TJ-> demophobia: the bs=XXM value declares the maximum size of the read and write memory buffers allocated for each read/write operation. The larger the value - up to a certain point - the faster the transfers. Personally, I find using 100M gives the best balance of memory and speed for SATA/IDE devices
<Bashing-om> Npc; Sure, see Lubuntu, Xubuntu, or a minimal install for instance.
<tacorwin> Does anyone know if it is possible to install a minimal version of Ubuntu onto a Raspberry Pi?
<SaberX01> performance is a factor of disk cache .. but for this evolution, I dont see why the larger block sizes are not sufficient.
<demophobia> TJ-: Thank you, but Disk Utility says 'Connection: ATA'
<demophobia> I thought ATA was different from SATA
 * demophobia reads http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Computer_Science/2007/sas_sata.asp
<TJ-> demom: PATA and SATA are variations on ATA (the first is Parallel, the latter is Serial)
<Npc> Bashing-om: thanks, i'll look at the lubuntu and xubuntu distributions
<k1l_> demophobia: pata and sata.
<demophobia> k1l_: i'm guessing by 'pata' you mean 'Parallel ATA', since that webpage I mentioned says, "Serial ATA is an evolution of the Parallel ATA"
<k1l_> yes, pata is known as IDE
<Bashing-om> Npc; Lubuntu impresses me greatly, fast and effecient.
<SaberX01> All this is probably better suited in #ubuntu-ot ..
<Npc> Bashing-om: sounds good for the computer i'm going to install it on
<demophobia> Ok, so I'll try 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=16M'... Sounds good? ...
<Bashing-om> Lubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<otak> tacorwin: i believe ubuntu arm is on a newer version than the rpi chip, can't find the link now but go to #raspberrypi
<SaberX01> I don't understand the original question: "images that fit on cd anymore other than the minimal 30MB?"  standard ISO's going away or something ?
<jhutchins> Npc: It really doesn't matter which flavor you start with, you can install the alternatives on the same base system.
<demophobia> bekks: I'm not sure how to estimate the time from what you've said. 500 GB -> 512,000 MB, and bs=BYTES 'read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time' -- doesn't putting '16M' mean '16 megabytes'?
<jhutchins> Npc: THere are about a dozen different desktops available - see http://freedesktop.org
<Npc> jhutchins: sure
<tacorwin> otak: thanks!
<tacorwin> otak: thanks!
<jhutchins> Npc: Install as many as you like, pick the one that works best for you.
<bamphomet> i tried every distro possible before choosing one.
<bamphomet> and i ended up choosing 3 actually ;]
<nodie> hi
<demophobia> Is it possible to interrupt a 'dd' command, perhaps by control+c or something? Could that damage the disk?
<bamphomet> oh your talking about window managers, nvm hehe
<nodie> I'm having a strange problem with my laptop (acer 5750g, intel gpu) and my mouse cursor
<Rory> nodie: Do we have to guess the problem, or are you going to tell us? ;)
<nodie> when I run the desktop through gdm, lightdm or any other dm
<k1l_> demophobia: yes, you can stop it with ctrl+c and no it will not damage
<nodie> the mouse cursor does not appear with some desktops (Awesomewm)
<nodie> while in gnome it's fine but does not appear when on qt windows for example
<nodie> I've read somewhere that it's because I need to activate the SWCursor in the xorg.conf file
<nodie> and I've created a xorg.conf (Xorg :0 -configure) with SWCursor on
<nodie> when I run the desktop from console (startx) it's fine, but when I run it with the DM I still have the problem
<nodie> any idea on how can I fix this? it's pretty annoying
<tacorwin> nodie: I'm sorry, what is it that you are trying to fix?
<nodie> tacorwin: as I explained, my mouse cursor disappears on certain desktops and on qt windows while in gnome
<nodie> the mouse works, it's just that the cursor doesn't show
<SaberX01> nodie, you build this from source or a PPA ?
<nodie> SaberX01: I didn't build anything, if for building you meant "compile"
<nodie> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10
<tacorwin> nodie: so, if you run "startx", you have no problems?
<SaberX01> nodie, ok .. how did you install the wm was all I was asking.
<nodie> SaberX01: "apt-get install" no PPA, standard Ubuntu 13.10 package
<nodie> tacorwin: yeap, with startx the cursor always appears (but only after using my own xorg.conf with SWCursor on)
<SaberX01> nodie, ok thnx, it's not on 12.04 .. I dint use 13.x anything.
<SaberX01> *dont
<nodie> SaberX01: I don't expect it to be a bug on Ubuntu, but a misconfiguration or a HW problem/incompatibility
<CarlFK> var/log/lightdm.log says "…Failed to find session configuration default"  which probably explains why I don't get a gui login..
<SaberX01> nodie, I take that back, it's in Universe ..
<themusicgod1> is it a bug when aclocal / automake need to be run for a project to make?
<TJ-> themusicgod1: Bug in what? Is there a particular ubuntu source package you're having problems with?
<themusicgod1> TJ-: gnome-shell
<TJ-> themusicgod1: If after pulling the package source, or using "apt-get source $PKG" it fails to build using "debian/rules build && fakeroot debian/rules binary" I'd say there is a local configuration issue, since all the packages have built successfully on the build servers in order to populate the binary archive repositories
<intrader> SaberX01, I am back after issuing a bunch of apt-get update, install ubuntu-desktop, dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop thanks to TomatoGuy in #Ubuntu o freenode - on OLPC X0
<nemo> does anyone know of a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blcr/+bug/1236154 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236154 in blcr (Ubuntu) "blcr-dkms 0.8.5-2: blcr kernel module failed to build [configure: error: Unable to use kernel 3.11.0-031100-generic - unable to determine how to call attach_pid()]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<demophobia> I executed "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=16M" about 35 minutes ago. Thank you for the help. I hope it will go well.
<nemo> demophobia: wooooah someone told you to wipe your HD?
<nemo> sure hope there was a good reason
<Gerowen> Anybody know of a tool I could use to censor out a portion of a video?  For example if my the license plate on my car is visible for about 5 seconds, is there something I could use to censor it out?
<demophobia> nemo: It was damaged, and I am seeing if I can install Linux on it, or if it's so damaged that it needs replacement.
<demophobia> After it finishes, would it be a good idea to use Disk Utility to 'erase or reformat' it prior to clicking 'Install Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS'?
<nemo> demophobia: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/642577-making-movies-in-linux-with-openshot-
<nemo> oh wait
<nemo> Gerowen: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/642577-making-movies-in-linux-with-openshot-
<FloodBot1> nemo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemo> uhhuh... thanks for not helping mr bot
<demophobia> by 'damaged' I mean it has bad sectors, among other issues, and some files necessary for booting into Vista Home Premium were corrupted so it BSOD, and Startup Repair and System Restore both fail.
<CarlFK> Gerowen: openshot .. you can define a region/start/end time to blur
<nemo> CarlFK: yeah. that tutorial covers it a bit
<Gerowen> nemo:CarlFK: Thanks, :-)
<nemo> demophobia: oh lovely.
<nemo> demophobia: if it has bad sectors, like, if there's anything being reported in palimpsest/disc utility you prob want to trash that asap
<nemo> demophobia: 'cause prob will just spread and grow over time
<demophobia> My father wants to watch blu-ray movies. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD is not encouraging -- does Ubuntu formally take a 'hands off' approach to helping its users watch blu-ray?
<jhutchins> demophobia: That's pretty unnecessary.  I'd just format it and install, then check for errors.
<nemo> demophobia: prob w/ bluray, and there are channels for it on freenode, is that unfortunately while linux was one of the first to support the format, movie companies are not going to really support players on an open platform
<demophobia> These three concerns Disk Utility reported: ''Reallocated Sector Count' has assessment 'Warning', Value 'Normalized: 100 / Worst: 100 / Threshold: 36 / Value: 230 sectors'', ''Airflow Temperature' has Assessment 'Failed in the past' with Value 'Normalized: 78 / Worst: 45 / Threshold: 45 / Value: 22 C / 72 F'', and ''Current Pending Sector Count' has Assessment 'Warning' with Value 'Normalized: 100 / Worst: 100 / Thre
<demophobia> shold: 0 / Value: 158 sectors"'
<nemo> demophobia: so. linux support is limited to discs that were produced with leaked keys
<nemo> demophobia: very hit or miss.
<nemo> decent for older movies
<nemo> demophobia: DVD is totally fine
<demophobia> jhutchins: Why do you think it is pretty unnecessary? Some others here have implied it would make a difference ...
<nemo> prob a decent thing to do before trashing it to avoid info leaks
<nemo> trashing it or doing a return
<demophobia> If it does come to disposing it, what should I do with it? Should I give it to someone?
<nemo> demophobia: nope.
<nemo> demophobia: that's just mean :)
<demophobia> I don't know if this ATA drive has any precious metals, etc.
<nemo> lol
<ObrienDave> demophobia, yea, about 5 buck worth LOL
<nemo> hm that dkms bug was reported a month and a half ago
<nemo> ObrienDave: that might be high side :)
<ObrienDave> i was being generous ;P
<yofun> Is there a way to wget a link such as http://forums.pocketmine.net/index.php?plugins/simpleauth.4/download&version=553 ?
<intrader> SaberX01, thanks for your help - ubuntu really needs a better dependency manager
<dramon> someone knows the way to make android phone connect wireless to ubuntu hotspot?
<yofun> Is there a way to wget a link such as http://forums.pocketmine.net/index.php?plugins/simpleauth.4/download&version=553 ?
#ubuntu 2013-12-28
<ObrienDave> !patience | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
 * yofun waits
<hitsujiTMO> yofun: is that your own site as it appears to be misconfigured. I clicked on the link and downloaded the php source
<yofun> nope its a file
<yofun> a plugin
<yofun> php plugij
<yofun> plugin
<yofun> however i cant wget it, it would just dowmload the redirect script
<yofun> Not a direct link...
<hitsujiTMO> ahh kk. in that case the site is sending a 403 for wget. you may need to force a referrer or set a browser user-agent
<Mongo44> hitsujiTMO: 403 or 404?
<hitsujiTMO> 403
<demophobia> ObrienDave: Well, my other concern was environmental hazards, like lightbulbs with mercury or some batteries with ... mercury?
<demophobia> http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marketing/easy-on-the-planet/recycling-and-eco-services.html Should I bring it there? ...
<demophobia> looks like they'll take it, if they take 'all in one computers' ...
<ObrienDave> yes, i would think that would be one of many good options
<demophobia> I'm not sure how I would install a new hard drive, though: It looks like I'd need a screwdriver about 1.5 inches big ...
<pgar23> lol...yup!
<demophobia> This is an ATA drive -- can I replace it with a SATA drive? I'm not certain this computer has a 6GB/s SATA interface connector
<rob_here> hello
<ObrienDave> demophobia, all SATAs have the same connector and are backwards compatable
<demophobia> Cool! :D Thanks, ObrienDave ... Perhaps I should read chapter 9 of http://www.amazon.com/Fix-Your-Own-Corey-Sandler/dp/0764534688 ...
<cauthon> I have an older machine which can't run the Ubuntu GUI without NVidia drivers. Artifacts all over the screen, can't see anything. Where can I get a LiveCD with the NVidia drivers included?
<TJ-> cauthon: Is the system already installed?
<hitsujiTMO> cauthon: what gpu is it exactly?
<cauthon> TJ-: No, I didn't install it or use the text install as I need to back up the hard drive to an ISO on my NAS
<cauthon> hitsujiTMO: Let me check
<TJ-> cauthon: If so, you can interrupt the boot-loader - GRUB - by holding down the Shift key as the system starts, and at the boot menu, choosing from Advanced, and Recovery option. That'll start in non-gui mode, where you can enable networking and then install the nvidia drivers from the terminal. Then, you can reboot to use the nvidia driver and get the GUI.
<cauthon> hitsujiTMO: GeForce 6150SE onboard, on an AMD motherboard. It only has a VGA port on the back, so I'm guessing it's not the world's best GPU
<cauthon> TJ-: Unfortunately not - if I hold shift while the LiveCD boots, can I install the system to a USB thumbdrive?
<demophobia> cauthon: I've been told there are other options, perhaps lubuntu, for older computers. lubuntu might be worth looking into.
<cauthon> demophobia: I'll look into that, thanks
<cauthon> Is there an easy way to get a simple text install going from a normal Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD?
<TJ-> cauthon: unfortunately no
<TJ-> cauthon: You'll need the alternate ISO installer
<ObrienDave> no more alternates. use mini ISO
<ObrienDave> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cauthon> Cool, thanks.
<TJ-> ObrienDave: really? how are we supposed to install on non-networked systems now?
<ObrienDave> ummm, carefully? ;)
<hitsujiTMO> 12.04 still has an alternative cd
<cauthon> Trying the server install now, should get me where I need to be
<cauthon> (Already had the server install cd lying around, otherwise would have gone with mini)
<luc__> is it possible to run lineage2 on ubuntu???
<luc__> i am using 12.04 LTS
<robotti^> it depends
<robotti^> it is for windows
<robotti^> you can always try wine
<Xgates> hi everyone
<robotti^> hello Xgates
<hitsujiTMO> luc__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273
<Xgates> anyone know how to make all windows appear center? In the CompizConfig Settings Manager I figured out how to do it for one window individually at a time, but a bit of a pain to have to do this for each and every window...
<luc__> <hitsujiTMO> it doesnt run on ubuntu 12.04
<Xgates> ahh I might have it figured out; CompizConfig Settings Manager - Window Management -->Place windows - Change Placement Mode from Smart to centered.
 * Xgates trys
<luc__> <hitsujiTMO> the ratings is garbage
<luc__> <hitsujiTMO> i play Goddess of Destruction
<Xgates> yeah that did it... WoOT! :)
<Xgates> ok my biggest problem to date, and I've not seen any resolutions for this, I have a Asus G75VW and the F2 for Wifi to turn the adpater on and off, plus the F5 & F6 for screen brightness not working, anyone have any clues on this?
<Xgates> Also acpi_listen and xev don't show any output when pressing the keys...
<luc__> i tryed installed wine and winetricks
<luc__> installing
<luc__> *
<damarusama> I use gmd and my user autologin into x, how can I remove the autologin to x ?
<david38400> Can anyone please tell me if I can copy a video_TS file and convert to DVD? Thanks
<damarusama> david38400: you can use ffmepg for that
<ObrienDave> david38400, there are many utilities in the repos for doing just that
<k1l_> damarusama: see /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<TJ-> Xgates: Have you tried all the recommendations at http://www.linlap.com/asus_g75vw ?
<rob_here> I'm currently reading O'Reilly Learning Python, does anyone have a better suggestion?
<damarusama> k1l_: thanks getting there
<k1l_> !ot | rob_here
<ubottu> rob_here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<damarusama> weird there is no custom.conf
<rob_here> woops, sorry
<Bin64> can you help me for create one fake server ssh ?
<topper4125> rob_here, some people find it rather silly, but if you are more of a visual learner than a 'read and do' learner... (I'm more of a visual learner myself) I find tutorial vids on youtube to be quite helpful.
<damarusama> how can I make sure I am using gdm ?  I am on a arm based 12 version
<Xgates> TJ-: oh yeah I forgot to give nvidiabl a go, the only reason I didn't do that is because I'm pretty sure it's not Nvidia related but an ACPI issue, I believe Asus uses a driver in Windows to control them...
<k1l_> damarusama: see with ps ax |grep dm       what is running
<david38400> damarusama, Thanks will try
<rob_here> topper4125, hey thanks, I'll check it out, and then get in the right IRC for questions later ^^
<Xgates> as far as all the settings for grub and xorg.conf I've tried just about everyone I've seen too...
<TJ-> Xgates: some of the comments recommend enabling the Compatiblity Support Module in BIOS, and say that F5/F6 start working after a suspend, and/or after creating an /etc/X11/xorg.conf that contains  "Option "registryDwords"	"EnableBrightnessControl=1"  "
<damarusama> yep gdm binary
<david38400> ObrienDave, Which ones for example.
<Bin64> can you help me for create one fake server ssh ? please
<topper4125> rob_here, yup.. that's what I do! Good luck!
<qin> Bin64: fake ssh, you mean listining on 127.0.0.1?
<Xgates> No Compatibility Support Module, Suspend doesn't do anything, also "Option "registryDwords" doesn't work too
<damarusama> k1l_: if I don't have the custom.conf where could I disable x to load when my user login?
<ObrienDave> david38400, not in Ubuntu at the moment
<Xgates> TJ-: as I mentioned I've already tried just about everything out there, I've been reading and digging into this for a few weeks now...
<david38400> ObrienDave, Ah ok. tried with ffmpeg but wouldnt work
<TJ-> Xgates: So the suspend trick doesn't enable those hot keys?
<david38400> will it work in a later version of UBuntu
<Xgates> no
<TJ-> If those other owner's suggestions don't help I doubt you're going to find anything better
<k1l_> damarusama: i dont get what you want. if you dont want login into x use:
<k1l_> !text | damarusama
<ubottu> damarusama: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Bin64> qin: I would like to create a ssh server that can afford to connect with logins that do not exist on my machine
<Xgates> I made a bug report, hoping Canocial will figure out something, which I believe is going to take some type of driver...
<damarusama> k1l_: thanks will try
<qin> Bin64: allowed users in sshd_config
<TJ-> Xgates: The comment by "Roberto, 2012/10/25 08:11" is pretty specific in the details of what definitely works on Ubuntu
<Bin64> qin: No, I want that "toto" can connect via ssh on my machine without the "toto" account exists on my machine
<qin> Bin64: man sshd_config; not sure how it makes server fake, better yet disable password login after issuing keys
<Bin64> qin: this is not what I want :)
<qin> Bin64: I do not think it is this what you really want. Do not know how to do it.
<TJ-> Bin64: If "toto" doesn't exist as a user on the system, then it follows it is impossible for such a user to connect. Do you actually mean "user 'toto' on PC1 can connect to an account on PC2 that does not have a user called 'toto' " ?
<Xgates> TJ-: but should also work with Ubuntu 12.04 and Nvidia 304.48 LOL, my luck I'm using 12.04 and 304.88, so I'm not really sure, I've also tried this out on livecds for Kubuntu and Mint with no luck either...
<rob_here> topper4125, I'm actually just gonna dive into the MIT open course. Thanks for helping me remember that
<qin> Bin64: besides it looks like you want to have undetectable access to remote system, which putting some doubts into my thinking.
<TJ-> Xgates: And you have CSM enabled in the BIOS? Any other settings in BIOS look like they might affect these functions? Did you also add "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" to GRUB's linux kernel command line options?
<Xgates> TJ-: the only reason I went with the LTS is I wanted to stay away from the Unity shopping lens spyware stuff, but I did a bit that I believe all you have to do is just uninstall the Unity Shopping Lens
<bekks> Xgates: Correct. Uninstalling it is all you have to do.
<Bin64> TJ-: I want to simulate a unix account accessible by ssh.
<Xgates> TJ-: oh I also tried 13.10 livecd too and no good, maybe if I installed 13.10 and then the nvidia drivers I might have luck...
<Bin64> as we can create a small web server using sockets;)
<Xgates> TJ-: I don't have any CSM option in the bios, I tried also acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<Xgates> bekks: so it's called unity shopping lens?
<k1l_> Xgates: which ubuntu release are you talking about?
<SaberX01> Simulate a Unix account .. I really do not see the advantage of that. Create the user account, and putting them in a JailShell or restricting the account to specific group usage would be much better approach.
<Xgates> TJ-: oh wait unless I need to enable UEFI to see this CSM, I'll have to go back and check...
<Xgates> k1l_: I'm using 12.04
<Xgates> BUT if I enable UEFI I don't think this is going to boot any more because I installed Ubuntu MBR
<k1l_> Xgates: the unity-lens-shopping only exists for quantal and raring
<Xgates> I'm sure it won't boot then...
<Xgates> I forgot what's 13.10 called?
<Bin64> SaberX01: I find a good keyword: honeypot;)
<Bin64> that's what I was looking for
<k1l_> Xgates: saucy
<Xgates> k1l_: yes I know it's not in 12.04 I was talking about the newer versions...
<Xgates> oh it's not in saucy anymore?
<k1l_> Xgates: but they changed the lens and scopes in 13.10
<qin> Bin64: nc is good enough to make honeypot
<k1l_> Xgates: just disable the overall online search in privacy settings or disable the specific scope you dont want.
<Xgates> k1l_: so is there still some of this issue still in 13.10, I believe it was related to Amazon when you do searches they keep them
<k1l_> Xgates: its no magic needed.
<Bin64> qin: not for ssh (but if you know how, I want to know :))
<k1l_> Xgates: dont follow the shitstorms blindly
<Xgates> is it the same like 12.04 in Privacy just turn the 'Record Activity' off?
<k1l_> Xgates: it was all the time.
<Xgates> ok you said  online search which I didn't seem mention of that by name...
<Xgates> seem/see...
<Xgates> let me go check out UEFI and this CMS mode if this helps
<Xgates> thanks TJ-, bekks and k1l_
<Xgates> brb
<Bo__> Hello, everytime I try to install Ubuntu via thumb drive to my laptop, I get an "unrecoverable error happened during installation" and I can only run on live mode
<ObrienDave> Bo__, check MD5 sum. sounds like a bad D/L
<qin> Bin64: nc -l 22; but if you want play with ssh intrusion, you can hoop uk scripts via iptables, very unsafe even if you thik you know what are you doing
<Bin64> qin: No, I want to manage the complete ssh connection
<Bo__> When I'm running live mode, I can't seem to be able to access the hard drive either. I'm pretty sure the DL is fine because I've used  the same thumb drive to install ubuntu on a different laptop before
<qin> Bin64: than create user
<qin> Bo__: can you have a look into smart data in Disk utility
<Bin64> so easy, i prefer create fake server for high security
<SaberX01> Bin64, Can you provide us with a link to what your calling a Fake Server .. I'm baffled by that term.
<qin> Bin64: where did you got idea of fake ssh server? you mean virtual
<loki_> how i can swtich off acceleration in flash?
<loki_> i use chromium
<loki_> and when i try to switch it off  i see window, but can't uncheck it)
<qin> Bin64: for better security use fail2ban or knockd
<Bin64> SaberX01: you think you connect to a real ssh server, but behind it there is a simple script to log logins, password, and commands.
<qin> Bin64: man netcat
<Bin64> qin: yes, of course, but then, the principle is to make a honeypot
<Bin64> qin: netcat does not simulate a ssh service
<Bin64> exemple for http, ftp, smtp : http://www.antionline.com/showthread.php?272430-3-Honeypots-in-Python
<Bin64> I try to do the same but ssh;)
<SaberX01> Bin64, well I dont think that's possible via SSh without writing you own interface .. but you could create a chroot and install a bootstrap system in it. Manage access to it via SSH and a Specific user account on the primary server.
<qin> Bin64: I think you have some reading adventure in front of yourself, perhaps you want to know that coming up with sensible solution may be quite profitable
<Bin64> SaberX01: for obvious safety issue, I would prefer to avoid this solution and remain only in a simulated account :)
<demophob_> "500107862016 bytes (500 GB) copied, 5894.87 s, 84.8 MB/s" using bs=16M -- so, 98 minutes ...
<qin> Bin64: it is called jailshell
<SaberX01> Bin64, then build a VPS, and create a demo server, I dont know of a solution to fit what your asking for given the constraints your listed, not to mention, I have no idea how the relates to Ubuntu support.
<qin> SaberX01: haha
<Bin64> I will continue my research, thank you for your time qin && SaberX01
<damarusama> is there a simple way to remove any wm and start clean? I am to go with openbox or i3 and now I have xfce and gdm
<gordonjcp> damarusama: install from the mini iso
<damarusama> it's already install - it would be the easiest but I am on a weird arm machine
<qin> damarusama: i thought you can gnome/kde openbox
<damarusama> I guess I could, but I don't need any gnome or kde at this point
<damarusama> is there some sort of gdm dpkp reconfigure
<k1l_> just remove the xfce/xubuntu package and install the openbox or i3 package
<damarusama> (I am stuck in the console with not access to my browser apart from w3m ... so appology for basic questions)
<qin> damarusama: xinit and openbox; but not certain of effect
<tacorwin> Damarusama: type "sudo apt-get remove xfce* xubuntu*" without the quotes. This will uninstall the WM/DM, but will also uninstall any package that has the word "xubuntu" and "xfce" in it.
<SaberX01> I think, he needs to stop the current manager first, the dpkg-reconfigure <desired-wm>
<SaberX01> *then dpkg .. ..
<qin> damarusama: to be presice: xinit -- :1 vt8; and in xterm try to start openbox
<damarusama> yeah X restart automatically when I try to stop it
<qin> damarusama: sudo service lightdm/gdm/xdm stop; to stop x
<damarusama> qin: ha thanks - that's a start :D
<qin> damarusama: thanks, I have no clue how to have graphic login included in this
<kain> hello guys, any idea why this command: sed -i "s/#archive_command = ''/archive_command = 'envdir /etc/wal-e.d/env wal-e wal-push %p'/" $CONF returns this error? sed: -e expression #1, char 53: unknown option to `s'
<rotham> play --no-show-progress --null --channels 1 synth 200  sine 2000
<rotham> how can i limit the duration of that cmd to 1 or 2 seconds
<SaberX01> kain, try in #sed  or #bash ..
<rotham> nm got it
<kain> thanks SaberX01
<cauthon> I have an Ubuntu server, and I just got a new machine I'd like to take its place. I just want to clone the entire hard drive to the one in the new machine, over the network. I have LiveCDs running on both, with OpenSSH server running and ready to go. How do I accomplish that?
<qin> cauthon: dd over ssh in one solution, unison or rsync another. copying image over network have some simple failbacks, sync needs more preps
<SaberX01> cauthon, for package selections: Original Box: dpkg --get-selections > OrigBoxSelections .. then on the new box: sudo apt-get install < OrigBoxSlections  .. that's a start but not all inclusive.
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. If I install 12.04 LTS can I us the Cinnamon desktop with this? Thanks.
<gmachine_24> *use
<qin> SaberX01: he is using live systems
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: cinnamon  is lnly available in 13.10 repos
<lotuspsychje> !info cinnamon | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 607 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<hitsujiTMO> only*
<cauthon> qin: Any disadvantages to dd over ssh? Seems like the simplest idea. Will that get me GRUB and everything so I literally just reboot into the same machine?
<gmachine_24> so that would be a no. thank you. :-) and happy holidaze
<SaberX01> qin, cauthon, here's a similar example of what I was referring to .. with bit more detail
<SaberX01> http://eggsonbread.com/2010/01/28/move-ubuntu-to-another-computer-in-3-simple-steps/
<qin> cauthon: pretty much if connection drops you have to restart proces, plus some hardware may deliver trouble
<cauthon> qin: Hardware? You mean the system may have been set up to recognize the old machine's hardware and I wouldn't have a way of configuring it for the new hardware?
<cauthon> SaberX01: Thanks, that's a good idea if just cloning the drive isn't an option
<qin> cauthon: if you copr
<qin> cauthon: if you copy raw image of odl system, yes, you will have to reconfigure it on first boot
<lotuspsychje> is there a GUI package to optimize ssd tweaks in ubuntu?
<cauthon> qin: Any idea what's involved in that? I imagine it's just triggering whatever process discovers your hardware in the installation process, but I have no idea how that's done
<SaberX01> That' looks simple in the installer, but there is allot going on behind the scenes with HW detection & configuration.
<qin> cauthon: well, firslt arch (assuming it is the same), nic, lvm, and app speecific configs
<bravo_> anyone know ajax?
<GeonoTRON2000> I have a pretty serious problem.
<SaberX01> cauthon, may have missed this, is are the boxes servers or workstation ?
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: share it with us please
<SaberX01> !details | GeonoTRON2000
<cummseng> How do i stop pulseaudio from changing the default device? It changes everytime i restart my pc
<ubottu> GeonoTRON2000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cauthon> SaberX01: Servers. Well, glorified 5-year-old Windows boxes, but servers nonetheless.
<GeonoTRON2000> I've installed ubuntu on a lenovo yoga 2 pro, and now when I start it up the screen goes black.
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: ubuntu version plz?
<GeonoTRON2000> 13.10
<lotuspsychje> !sound | cummseng
<ubottu> cummseng: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SaberX01> !nomodeset  | GeonoTRON2000 SOme options to look at:
<ubottu> GeonoTRON2000 SOme options to look at:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Darkfire> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: can you still enter grub?
<cauthon> SaberX01: qin: Both are 64-bit systems, but one is an Intel laptop and the other is an AMD desktop
<GeonoTRON2000> I don't believe it's a problem with the drivers, actually
<david[1]> Hello, the program I'm trying to install (Adobe InDesign CS 6) states that it requires an Intel Pentium 4 processor or an AMD Athlon 64 processor, and a 16-bit graphics card
<david[1]> I'm not sure how to check if my computer meets those requirements.
<GeonoTRON2000> when I close the lid for a while and then open, the login screen flashes, then goes back to black
<david[1]> My processor is listed as an Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410m CPU
<tacorwin> That my friend is a comparability issue with your driver. I had the same problem
<tacorwin> Compatibility*^
<cummseng> lotuspsychje, none of those links help. My sound is working perfectly, it's just that it switches to another sound card when i reboot, i then have to switch it back to the preferred device.
<david[1]> Any idea if that processor would meet the requirements?
<lotuspsychje> cummseng: can you disable the non-used sound card in bios?
<cauthon> david[1]: Sounds good, i5 is significantly faster than a Pentium 4
<david[1]> cauthon: Thanks. Any idea how I could check the 16-bit graphics card part?
<cummseng> lotuspsychje, i can but i need it
<cauthon> david[1]: AFAIK as long as your driver is correct, you'll be good on that as well.
<david[1]> cauthon: Okay, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> cummseng: you have 2 diff soundcards that you use togheter then?
<cummseng> lotuspsychje, one is only ever used at a time. i switch between the two.
<GeonoTRON2000> I've gotten it to boot once, and it said there were no additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> cummseng: not sure how ubuntu acts on that, lemme lookup a few
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: try booting a kernel in recoverymode failsafeX from grub
<Darkfire> GeonoTRON2000: check step 4, hope it helps http://datainfer.wordpress.com/2013/11/21/install-ubuntu-on-ideapad-yoga-2-pro/
<GeonoTRON2000> the problem is, I don't get a grub menu either
<david[1]> cauthon: Wait sorry, I made a mistake. It states that it needs a 16-bit graphics adapter, not a 16-bit graphics card.
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: you cant enter grub by holding shift?
<GeonoTRON2000> I can't.
<david[1]> cauthon: Does that make a difference to your earlier statement that the correct driver should do the trick?
<lotuspsychje> cummseng: maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<SaberX01> cauthon, bottom line is, it really depends on two majaor factors, as to which is the best way to go, the level of customization on Box1 and the Hardware deltas between Box1 & Box2 .. Sometimes, a new install with simple data backups is the easiest way to go.
<lotuspsychje> !info paprefs | cummseng
<ubottu> cummseng: paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (saucy), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<lotuspsychje> cummseng: you should be able to config multiple cards with this tool, didnt test myself..
<david[1]> cauthon: Never mind, I just googled and realized that adapter and card refer to the same thing in this context. Oops.
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: i doubt you cant enter grub, you sure you hold shift long enough at boot?
<cauthon> SaberX01: Right. I have custom configs scattered throughout the machine, it's a plex server, openvpn, connects to my NAS to get to the media stored on it, a million other things, and I just don't want to reconfigure everything
<cauthon> I suppose I could do a fresh install, add all packages from the machine using that article, copy /etc/*, and hope for the best
<GeonoTRON2000> I've held shift until it plays the login screen music, so yeah.
<SaberX01> cauthon, defiantely, do the base install then use that dpkg -get-selections to get additional packages and configs for you.
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: if you can boot ubuntu till login, you should at least be able to enter grub
<GeonoTRON2000> when exactly should I hold shift?
<cauthon> SaberX01: There's also custom scripts scattered throughout the /etc folders that do various things, etc. So to confirm, there's no way to dd the entire drive and then just run whatever hardware discovery process the original installation process runs? Seems like there has to be an easier way than a fresh install
<pgar23> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196089&p=12884589#post12884589
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: the moment you hit power button/post boot
<jaco> salut à tous
<SaberX01> cauthon, I've only used dd a few time, and nothing wiht any sorts of complexity to it, maybe some of these other guys, I've not though. I do know dd is an exact copy.
<jaco> okj on est pas du tout sur le server francophone
<cauthon> (I know I can try the dd over ssh and pray it works, but if there's a hardware issue, I'm thinking there has to be something like 're-check all my hardware and do the right thing' command. You know, the easy button. :) )
<lotuspsychje> !fr | jaco
<ubottu> jaco: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<SaberX01> cauthon, If you plan on doing this routinely, or maybe on critical services, Look at the Landscape applicaiton.
<Griz64> hey gang. i need an assist with HDMI audio. "aplay -l"  lists  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   and  "speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3"  DOES give me the 'static' that it's supposed to but when I look under the CONFIGURATION tab in pavucontrol, there is NO HDMI device listed and none of my audio apps seem to recognize that it exists. ATT i'm running KDE on a 12.04.3 and full up-to-date. can any of you help shed some light on this iss
<Griz64> ue?
<GeonoTRON2000> just restarted the computer, held shift from power to login and no grub
<lotuspsychje> SaberX01: can he use aptoncd on his remote machine to speed things up?
<cauthon> SaberX01: Heard about that, thanks, I'll check that out.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Griz64
<ubottu> Griz64: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Bashing-om> cauthon, Another consideration with dd - makes an exact copy - on the target machine the UUIDs for fstab and grub will have to be changed to reflect the new environment ,
<SaberX01> lotuspsychje, From all he's said, it's not simply the apps that are of concern, custom scripts, config data, stuff like that, just not sure.
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: how about hitting shift alot
<Griz64> lotuspsychje, those sites were of no use (to date). any other references to look into?
<lotuspsychje> Griz64: you installed your sound driver?
<mattwj2002> hi all what is the current status of burning bluray video disc in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mattwj2002: did you try burning one with brasero?
<Griz64> lotuspsychje, well, internal audio works 5x5 and the usb headset does also, so i would have to say "Yes, I have sound drivers installed."
<mattwj2002> brasero I want to take some mpeg2 files and burn them to disc
<GeonoTRON2000> I'm just gonna close and open it a lot until I get access again...
<cauthon> Bashing-om: Interesting, thanks.
<Darkfire> GeonoTRON2000: hmmm have you tried ctrl + alt + F1 when it's at the black screen?
<mattwj2002> not as in data but as in a video that can be played in a bluray player
<Darkfire> GeonoTRON2000: if you are lucky you'll get a console to work with
<GeonoTRON2000> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't seem to do anything
<Griz64> lotuspsychje, am i incorrect in my thinking?
<mattwj2002> lotuspsychje: does Brasero have native support?
<lotuspsychje> Griz64: not sure mate, whats your purpose of pavucontrol?
<SaberX01> K3B sudpports it,
<cauthon> Leaning towards a fresh install and some judicious SCP'ing of /etc subdirectories not
<lotuspsychje> mattwj2002: you have a bluray burner ?
<Griz64> lotuspsychje, specifying what program (e.g. Skype, mplayer, vlc, etc) use which audio device.
<mattwj2002> yup
<lotuspsychje> mattwj2002: if you have a bluray burner, you should be able to burn some right
<mattwj2002> I have no media
<Guest6627> hello how's it going? I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and am having an issue. Amazon and Ubuntu one will not go away. No matter what I do I can't delete them. When I go to the Ubuntu menu and try right clicking there is no remove option, only  a launch option. How can I make these go away?
<GeonoTRON2000> I've got a console via SSH, what do I do from here?
<mattwj2002> I am just wondering about how to author a Video BluRay in Ubuntu
<mattwj2002> original design
<lotuspsychje> Griz64: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/166953/how-to-make-pavucontrol-changes-permanent
<lotuspsychje> !bluray | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SaberX01> cauthon, this is an areas that sysadmins CIO's and the links spend allto of time hashing out long before the decisions to purchase HW is ever made, just to ensure smooth transitions.
<SaberX01> *and the like .. ..
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: what does lshw -C video show after driver=
<Griz64> lotuspsychje, Thank You, that turned on a couple of lights and I was able to track down where the issue lay. Good Job! Have a Grand New Year!
<cauthon> SaberX01: I'd expect it to be a solved problem at this point, but I'm not surprised. One of those things that's harder than it looks I guess.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Griz64
<ubottu> Griz64: Glad you made it! :-)
<GeonoTRON2000> the problem is fixed, thanks everybody!
<cauthon> SaberX01: This is one of those things that makes me want to run this in a VM, but not certain media transcoding would do well in that kind of an environment
<SaberX01> cauthon, for the little guys it's a problem, for big guys, they have the resources / manpower to make things go allot easier, allto of times the whole thing is outsourced, depending on the scale of the project.
<cauthon> SaberX01: Plus they're solving the same problem once for dozens of machines, instead of once for one machine
<cauthon> Makes sense
<SaberX01> yes, onzy, twozy is painfull ..
<TJ-> cauthon: If you're cloning the raw drives, once the clone is done if the old server is being retired you don't need to change anything. If you intend keeping both running you need to change hostname and any statically allocated IPs.
<cauthon> Note to self: Buy powerful enough Synology NAS that it can run Plex on itself :)
<cauthon> TJ-: Really? If there's a possibility of it working, I'll let it dd overnight. Worst case I can go the clean install route. I am indeed retiring the old server.
<lotuspsychje> !info partimage | cauthon
<ubottu> cauthon: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2.2 (saucy), package size 270 kB, installed size 908 kB
<TJ-> cauthon: The only reason you might want to do more would be if you were cloning disks in the same system and would end up with conflicting file-system IDs... but as this a network clone-and-retire, you don't need to change anything on the new clone. Just change things on the old system (new hostname and IP and stop its services)
<cauthon> TJ-: Old system is running a LiveCD just incase it decided to write to a file while it was being dd'ed over. Cool, I'll give it a try.
<TJ-> cauthon: For speed, I'd always just plug the old hard disk directly into the new system temporarily, and do a very fast dd clone
<cauthon> TJ-: I'd like to, but don't have a way of connecting the laptop drive into the system
<SaberX01> cauthon, buy a scalable system, one you can add CPU's too, increase RAM need, expand the disk array ..  ;--)
<Guest82237> hgyg
<cauthon> SaberX01: Looking forward to the cash to do that :)
<TJ-> cauthon: annoying! I have a machine dedicated to the task called 'caddy' with every conceivable interface and hot-swap bays
<cauthon> TJ-: Nice, that's a great idea
<SaberX01> cauthon, thats the nice thing about it, you can start small and increase over time, server dont need the latest and greatest .. just need to be robust and scalable.
<TJ-> cauthon: Is your network gigabit or fast ethernet ?
<cauthon> TJ-: Nope, I have an ancient Linksys with 10/100. Works for 1080p video (barely) but hobbles my NAS
<TJ-> cauthon: because if it isn't gigabit you might benefit from using compression (either "ssh -C" or "dd ... | gzip | ssh ...")
<cauthon> Ah good to know
<cauthon> Out of curiosity, for those who run Ubuntu servers as a NAS with a RAID array, what do you use for RAID? I'm a huge fan of Synology, being able to add drives at will and not lose any capacity, but don't know if there's an equivalent
<cauthon> I checked out FreeNAS and it was a cool toy, but the need for ECC ram and lots of it dissuaded me
<SaberX01> Depends on your level of fault tolerance, RAID5,6,10 fault disks 1,2,1 .. and of course how padded the wallet is :-)
<Naddiseo> How can I configure xorg to use two devices with different drivers (radeon + fglrx)? xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647621/  xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6647611/
<SaberX01> cauthon, the guys over a Nix have a pretty good explanation of 5 v.s. 10: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/raid5-vs-raid-10-safety-performance.html
<SaberX01> Naddiseo, while I dont have the answer your seeking, one or the other is rough enough, good luck :-)
<cauthon> SaberX01: Thanks, is there an equivalent to Synology Hybrid RAID? IE software RAID with 1-disk failure tolerance, with no loss of capacity except for that of the largest drive in the array, and the ability to hot swap in new drives and expand capacity of an existing array?
<cauthon> I thought I remembered seeing the vaunted "Synology Hybrid RAID" was just a nickname for an existing Linux technology that's out there and free/OSS, but can't remember the name
<M4dH4TT3r> 1+0?
<SonikkuAmerica> 10 :)
<demophobia> Should I select 'Security: WPA & WPA2 Personal' for a wireless connection whose security is 'WPA2-PSK [AES]'?
<demophobia> There is also the option 'WPA & WPA2 Enterprise', which I think is something else ...
<cauthon> demophobia: Right, you want personal
<cauthon> Enterprise is for when there's a server that hands out per-device credentials, not a pre-shared key (PSK)
<SaberX01> cauthon, I'd get a nice LSI, 3ware or Adaptec controller that supports RAID10 and call it a day, being sure to check that's it's Linux supported of course :-)
<demophobia> Thank you. I'm still working to get wireless internet working; I will now try a different wireless adapter. Thank you, cauthon: That was my impression.
<cauthon> SaberX01: Can RAID10 really expand on-demand? My impression is once you have the array, you're stuck with it unless your RAID controller happens to allow that in a non-standard way
<SaberX01> cauthon, On demand as in by usage ? not sure about that one, but adding mroe drive over time is simple.
<cauthon> Oh, you can add more drives. Okay, thanks, I'll have to look into it. I'm just about to fill the Synology I have, so it's between buying one with more bays or moving over to my Ubuntu server for the NAS
<SaberX01> cauthon, it's up to you really whatever is easier to mange, backup and expand for you as the admin is what you should get. What works for one applicaiton may not be ideal for another.
<demophobia> Thank you again for your help. I have now connected to the internet and am downloading updates.
<demophobia> Please say a prayer for me that this hard drive is not damaged, that it was only some corrupt Windows registry files ...
<mikeb2013> hi everyone
<mikeb2013> i cant get any sound on a lubuntu box
<mikeb2013> but i know it works because it works when i boot into another os
<mikeb2013> anybody have any ideas- i have tried everything that i could find on google
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need help with a dependency issue.....I am using mythbuntu not ubuntu help please!
<mattwj2002> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mythtv/2012-July/000841.html
<mattwj2002> that is my issue
<Bashing-om> demophobia: prayer done, "dd" is good about reclaiming sectors .
<mattwj2002> is there a way to skip a single dependency?
<n00d> well
<demophobia> Bashing-om: Thank you. 😊
<linuxdog> yo
<mattwj2002> yo linuxdog
<duhamel> hi all. i have radeon HD 7560d onboard with using flgrx-updates additional driver. hooked up to tv with HDMI the test button under sound menu gives audio but i dont get it anywhere else
<duhamel> any ideas
<mattwj2002> I figured it out
<M4dH4TT3r> anyone here familar with ubuntu-touch or wrong chan?
<mattwj2002> quiet room....why?
<duhamel> really quiet
<M4dH4TT3r> all went quiet about 30mins ago...
<mattwj2002> weird
<linuxdog> Ok
<linuxdog> Having an issue with a Dell Inspirion 8500
<mattwj2002> everyone is here but no one is talking
<M4dH4TT3r> guessing theres a superbowl or something
<linuxdog> will not boot from USB or DVD
<jj1234> is Network Manager no longer a service in 13.10?  I can't seem to be able to restart it
<mattwj2002> no super
<mattwj2002> bowl
<linuxdog> LOL
<linuxdog> Why watch the super bowl? All the commercials on on Youtube! :)
<mattwj2002> audio is broke is 13.10
<M4dH4TT3r> Dell inspiron use A:
<n00d> anyone can give me greasemonkey scripting help?
<duhamel> linuxdog: can you boot off harddrive? is bios working?
<linuxdog> YEs
<linuxdog> Set the BIOS
<linuxdog> Damn thing says "load error - boot error"
<M4dH4TT3r> lithium ok?
<M4dH4TT3r> ramm error
<linuxdog> duhaml, think it won't work
<demophobia> Should I be concerned that, after clicking "Install Updates" for "204 updates", the 'Applying changes' window says only 'Waiting' with no action in the progress bar, with a triangle with grey 'Details' text unresponsive to click (which click I think should open a window displaying text about the progress)?
<duhamel> how did you make bootable usb? unetbootin?
<linuxdog> Trying to install Lubuntu for fun
<n00d> you dont talk about 'windows' here do you?
<hkr> yo
<mattwj2002> hi hkr
<linuxdog> duhamel, Yes unetbootin double checked the md5sums
<duhamel> hm..
<linuxdog> duhamel, used brasero for the DVDs
<duhamel> is legacy enabled in bios?
<M4dH4TT3r> no windows is to easy
<duhamel> uefi?
<linuxdog> duhamel, What? I checked the md5sums before installing onto a DVD or USB
<linuxdog> duhamel, unsure
<linuxdog> duhamel, how would I check
<Bashing-om>  demophobia; I would be concerned, give it a bit more time, fd non responsive, close it out, and open terminal -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <-, advise if erors shown.
<linuxdog> how do I use this in XCHAT?
<duhamel> yeah, but if it is a UEFI bios sometimes binaries are whitelisted and you have to play with bios settings. Is it a windows 8 machine?
<demophobia> 'fd' = 'if'?
<duhamel> hi all. i have radeon HD 7560d onboard with using flgrx-updates additional driver. hooked up to tv with HDMI the test button under sound menu gives audio but i dont get it anywhere else does anybody have any suggestions
<demophobia> Bashing-om: I've started a timer for 15 minutes. D'you think that is enough time for either 171.9-300 MB of updates to install, or for *something* to happen with the 'Applying changes' window? I think perhaps some glitch occurred with authenticating: I may have interacted with the Update Manager at the same time that language updates were installing (apparently in relation to Settings' Language preferences and LibreO
<demophobia> ffice).
<Bashing-om> demophobia; fd = if .. affirmative, sorry thought I "looked".
<duhamel> linuxdog: in UEFI bios sometimes binaries are whitelisted and you have to play with bios settings. Is it a windows 8 machine?
<linuxdog> duhamel, Windows XP pos, it's like 9 years old
<n00d> linuxdog i use ADIIRC on linux
<linuxdog> n00d, is that easier to use
<Bashing-om> demophobia; 15 minutes is more than I would allow for something to happen on my system(s) .
<cvtsx> ubuntu is def the best OS ;)
<linuxdog> n00d, then xchat
<n00d> idk about that never used xhcat
<duhamel> i wish wilee-nilee was here. he'd know what to do!
<demophobia> (Well, it's already been five minutes ...)
<SonikkuAmerica> Wha-huh? Did I miss something?
<mintydog> What up
<demophobia> Bashing-om: I opened the Ubuntu Software Center and there is an "Applying changes" progress bar about 85% completed.
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Think it is now time enough, Close out USC - gracefully - I would go to terminal amd see what I could find for a status on the package management system, advised up commands.
<demophobia> This progress bar seems to imply that the updates are installing, but shouldn't I be concerned that the window popped up by the Update Manager became non-responsive? ...
<Bashing-om> demophobia; ZFR my last ! .. will take a wait and see attitude !
<Guinan> I just tried 'upgrading' my  Eee 1000HD (900 mhz celeron) from Ubuntu Precise to Lubuntu Saucy. I'm really not liking LXDE. Can anyone recommend a lightweight alternative that works like Unity?
<demophobia> likewise, i had firefox open, and a black bar near the top came up 'your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted' ... which i think is more evidence that updates are being installed
<demophobia> I don't understand what that last comment means, "ZFR my last !" etc
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Yeah .. looking better allah the time .
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Not to be concerned with ZFR .. short hand for "disregard" . I get in too big of a hurry sometimes !
<demophobia> Ok, thank you.
<M4dH4TT3r> allah like the koran?
<demophobia> D: not sure if good: had to restart to finish updating, and 4 messages popped up briefly during the bootup screen which i didn't have time to read, indicating that multiple things had been disabled
<Guinan> allah like allah yall should listen
<M4dH4TT3r> Terrorist!
<Guinan> M4dH4TT3r, have you lost allah yo marbles?
<duhamel> I have audio through HDMI except in browser and netflix ubuntu 13.10 proprietary amd drivers flgrx-updates. any ideas
<linuxdog> duhamel, What does pressing A do on a Dell Inspiron
 * M4dH4TT3r watching as old ladies violently attack Guinan
<duhamel> should out put an "a"
<linuxdog> duhamel, Didn't medibuntu stop supporting some hardware
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Well. Reboot once more, then let's look, ->sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- , see what the PM has to say.
<M4dH4TT3r> linuxdog nothing I bthink that is a repeat of my mentioning A:\
<linuxdog> duhamel, when?
 * Guinan needs unity-2d for this old dog of a  machine
<linuxdog> M4dH4TT3r, Oh ok
<M4dH4TT3r> depending on age i recommend Damn Small Linux
<lotuspsychje> !ot | M4dH4TT3r
<ubottu> M4dH4TT3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<M4dH4TT3r> did I just get highlighted for cussing a linux flavor?
<jgTY5N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<jgTY5N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<hhTgw> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<hhTgw> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<ygzYy> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<ygzYy> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<aejk4eT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<pbjUzN> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<pbjUzN> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<hozA0N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<hozA0N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<cNjQ3N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<cNjQ3N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<zNDA4b> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<zNDA4b> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<rcjY4N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<rcjY4N> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<yejg0e> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<yejg0e> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<zrTr4OT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<zrTr4OT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<dsjEx> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<fODIwz> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<gcTY2cT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<gcTY2cT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<mjTc3jT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<mjTc3jT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<hsTY2s> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<hsTY2s> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<uOTQzO> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<uOTQzO> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<fODgzNT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<fODgzNT> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<nODg1v> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<ftzE3tj> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<ftzE3tj> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<nyjUzN> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<nyjUzN> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<mNjzyND> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<mvzEzv> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<mvzEzv> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<erzc0rj> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<erzc0rj> Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon Coming Soon
<M4dH4TT3r> ok no idea what the point of that was...
<diped327600> M4dH4TT3r: You trust obama.
<somsip> !ot | diped327600
<ubottu> diped327600: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diped327600> Wow that floodbot got a work out
<n00d> diped327600 Please prove that trusting Brobama has anything to do with Ubuntu.
<n00d> then we can talk.
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<lotuspsychje> hinet... sounds like a botnet flood
<lotuspsychje> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<M4dH4TT3r> lol floodbot heard you
<TheLordOfTime> lotuspsychje: i think the floodbots're handling it...
<Bashing-om> demophobia; did you also survive the flooding, are we still togather ?
<TheLordOfTime> lotuspsychje: no need to ping the ops yet.
<lotuspsychje> TheLordOfTime: cant harm that ops knowing this
<diped327600> It's probably that Arab flooding the room.
<TheLordOfTime> lotuspsychje: IIRC the floodbots notify the ops about things...
<linuxdog> never seen spammers on IRC
<TheLordOfTime> but lets not comment on the spam, back to Ubuntu :P
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<TheLordOfTime> and helping people.
<demophobia> Bashing-om: Yes. brb. :)
<Bashing-om> demophobia; good, awaiting what the PM has to say from update/upgrade commands.
<demophobia> What is PM?
<MrSalt> I'm connecting for the first time via weechat, and we're hit by spammers.  Coicencence?
<somsip> MrSalt: yes. Back on topic now...
<M4dH4TT3r> good
<diped327600> I think it's M4dH4TT3r flooding the room
<n00d> ^
<demophobia> Bashing-om, what do you mean by PM?
<n00d> demophobia she meant private message
<demophobia> That's what I thought, but I was confused because I don't see any private message.
<Bashing-om> demophobia; If there is any existent problems with updates, the Package Manager will be aware of it, and when -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- is issued if there are problems, there will be advisories generated to that terminal in that output.
<M4dH4TT3r> everybody done flooding now?
<M4dH4TT3r> guess not...
<jellow> glad that is over perhaps time to turn off text to voice
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao
<M4dH4TT3r> perhaps
<M4dH4TT3r> looks like floodbots are coming back
<researcher1231> how to install Ubuntu 32 bits from recently installed 64 bits?
<M4dH4TT3r> with 32 bit image...
<M4dH4TT3r> here we go
<researcher1231> M4dH4TT3r: But will it erase earlier without deleting download n document folder?
<demophobia> Bashing-om, I just ran 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal and didn't see anything noteworthy except one 'Ign' where the others said 'Hit'
<jellow> researcher1231: you need to install a32-libs
<demophobia> How do I install the Japanese keyboard layouts that Mac OS X has?
<researcher1231> when I install a 32 bit on 64 bit will my earlier programs,download n document folder remain unaffected?
<Bashing-om> demophobia; ign is OK .. ign == ignore .. as in presently not concerned. Now the biggy -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<jellow> researcher1231: I recommend you take frequent backups but yet it should be fine , it only a package
<demophobia> Bashing-om, says 'Reading package lists... Done / Building dependency tree / Reading state information ... Done / 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<xoc__> hey I have like 1gig left on my hdd but apt-get is saying my stuff is full and cannot install stuff; what is the deal
<Bashing-om> demophobia; installing alternate keyboard layouts is not in the sphere of my knowledge, I just know that it can be done.
<xoc__> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': No space left on device
<xoc__> how do I get more space?
<researcher1231> jellow: Last time I took backup (from 12.10)  but unable to restore (on 13.10)
<Bashing-om> demophobia; That means you are DONE ... up and running .. system is HAppy Happy Happy !
<M4dH4TT3r> buy a bigger hdd
<xoc__> M4dH4TT3r: what can I do to see what the hell is taking up all this space
<xoc__> i want to delete stuff
<SarahX> Anyone play dayz here? this dude is streaming it atm and wondering if anyone else plays it? http://www.twitch.tv/fragshackgamers
<somsip> !ot | SarahX
<ubottu> SarahX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> xoc__ : What returns from terminal commands ->df -h , df -i <- relates where the space is taken up.
<SarahX> thx
<somsip> xoc__: do you have /var/lib on a separate partition? You could try sudo apt-get clean to reclaim some space
<demophobia> :D Thank you so much! <3
<demophobia> Regarding Japanese, I am now following http://www.tofugu.com/guides/type-japanese-ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> demophobia; Glad to be of help. ubuntu, one for all and all for 1 .
<demophobia> I'm having trouble getting a last.fm radio station to play on Rhythmbox ... Is this a known issue/
<demophobia> ?
<linux_unix-10> is it possible to make an ubuntu touch build for qvga?
<somsip> !touch | linux_unix-10
<ubottu> linux_unix-10: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jj1234> is Network Manager no longer a service in 13.10?  I can't seem to be able to restart it
<stefanhc> Hello!
<AndroidLoverInSF> if i upgrade ubuntu from 12.04 to 13.10 will it erase my fstab?
<somsip> AndroidLoverInSF: no
<AndroidLoverInSF> somsip, cool
<ice799> Hi - I am trying to understand what the purpose of the 'Supported' tag in the file Packages which is generated by reprepro on Ubuntu
<ice799> what is the proper channel to ask ubuntu specific reprepro questions in?
<ramborocks> better yet
<Bashing-om> AndroidLoverInSF > No it will not erase it .. however, good backups is always a good thing, prior to doing ANY big changes, make it so !
<ramborocks> what are some good channels for tech advice
<somsip> ice799: reprepro is a supported package so you can ask here
<somsip> !ask | ramborocks
<ubottu> ramborocks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SaberX01> AndroidLoverInSF, doing more that two levels of upgrade generally not advised though, LTS to LTS well supported, but 04 all the way to 13.10 could be risky.
<AndroidLoverInSF> SaberX01, thx for the warning,
<ramborocks> so if android does switch can he just copy paste his old fstab?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i lost my sound even though all the apps like kmix, pulse audio volume control, audio and video settings seem alright
<ramborocks> i edited my fstab last night and got locked out and had to unmount / remount (after a hour on google trying to figure out) while locked out
<AndroidLoverInSF> can i re-install something to just reset it easily
<somsip> ramborocks: always backup system files when editing them. Always have a live cd/usb to hand to help if you need to recover
<ramborocks> just got my first tablet, the droid 7 inch azpen
<ramborocks> seems like a good little buy for $40.
<lotuspsychje> ramborocks: plz keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<ramborocks> anyone ever root it? or is it not necessary
<somsip> ramborocks: offtopic chat is better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ramborocks> ok
<M4dH4TT3r> wheres the corner?
<M4dH4TT3r> I cant remember...
<Hydr0p0nX>  running ubuntu 12.04 and to get hdmi audio out working I had to upgrade to kernel v. 3.11 and disable the proprietary nvidia driver. now, hd video playback is choppy
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: video on vlc or youtube?
<Hydr0p0nX> mythtv
<M4dH4TT3r> wheres the corner?
<Dylann> Does anybody know if its possible to re-locate my wine installation from my SSD to HDD?
<Hydr0p0nX> but it also seems to be locking up the machine from time to time
<lotuspsychje> M4dH4TT3r: what corner?
<SaberX01> Dylann, maybe better to ask in #winehq
<Hydr0p0nX> kernel 3.8 w/ nvidia's driver is rock solid, but hdmi audio doesn't work ... the audio out not working with nvidia's driver seems to be a bug in nvidia's driver, based on a thread at nvidia's dev forums
<ubuntu-gnome> using 13.10 livecd, my hdd access light is always on - I don't understand why disk would be accessed... any hints?
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: did you try nvidia-current?
<Hydr0p0nX> yes
<Hydr0p0nX> tried 304, 319, current, and 331.20
<SaberX01> ubuntu-gnome, try looking in the system monitor for apps running in the background Dash >> System Monitor ..
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: what chipset of your card mate?
<osubuntu> sudo apt-get moo returns nothing?
<Hydr0p0nX> geforce 8200 / MCP78S
<SaberX01> osubuntu, ok, I'll bite, what is moo ?
<osubuntu> SaberX01, It should print "Have you mooed today?" but it prints nothing and returns error code 126
<ubuntu-gnome> it used to be a joke feature in apt
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: not sure mate sorry
<SaberX01> osubuntu, lol .. indeed it does, or at least mine does, had no idea that was there.
<cauthon> Hydr0p0nX: I had the same issue, no audio via HDMI on a laptop with GeForce Go 7600
<osubuntu> I checked the checksum of apt-get and it matches with the official one
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm fine with using opensource driver if I can get it stable
<Hydr0p0nX> oh wow
<Hydr0p0nX> how'd i turn on the underline ?
<diped327600> cauthon: audio on GeForce was not introduced until 200 series
<diped327600> cauthon: thru hdmi
<SaberX01> osubuntu, pass, no idea on that one, like I said, never knew it was there to begin with :-)
<ubuntu-gnome> are there things that system monitor will show me that lsof won't catch? there are no hd volumes mounted, and unless sth has changed in the last three years, I believe livecd does not create or use swap files on windows or any other hdd partitions...
<ubuntu-gnome> it's also not typical for the hdd light to be on permanently... I'm beginning to suspect that the light is being set to on in spite of no actual hdd activity... not sure if that's possible
<Hydr0p0nX> fixed ?
<Hydr0p0nX> k
<Hydr0p0nX> not sure what happened there ...
<cauthon> diped327600: This particular laptop seemed to have it, it was billed as an HTPC so it had audio via HDMI and included a remote control. May have been some proprietary HP voodoo. (Which may be why it didn't work in Linux.) http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-PC-Sound-and-Audio/No-Sound-from-HDMI-in-Win-7-Pavilion-9000-GeForce-7600/td-p/251333
<SaberX01> ubuntu-gnome, I think, tho I'd have to verify it, LiveCD uses a temfs (ram) as necessary for caching / swap or whatever
<ubuntu-gnome> yes, it does
<ubuntu-gnome> fwiw, the hard drive doesn't seem to be heating up
<SaberX01> ubuntu-gnome, you could do something like: iostat -d 10 /dev/sda  to see if any real r/w are happenign to the devices
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: did you test latest alsa drivers?
<SaberX01> ubuntu-gnome, need ti install sysstat tho
<Hydr0p0nX> using alsa 1.0.25 libraries
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm not sure what version alsa modules ship with the 3.11 mainline
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: ive read a few threads with users staying on best working nvidia driver and fixxing their also (some compile from source)
<lotuspsychje> *alsa
<ubuntu-gnome> SaberX01: hardly any sda activity, certainly doesn't justify the light being on... but just whose bug is this, now?
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: you also sure you got the right hdmi cable?
<Hydr0p0nX> yep
<Hydr0p0nX> like i said, with 3.11 and nouveau hdmi audio out works
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> just choppy and unstable
<SaberX01> ubuntu-gnome, maybe livecd-rootfs  .. just a guess but seems logical
<Hydr0p0nX> I'm thinking instability could be due to either mismatch alsa driver / utilities or something a little "off" with the nouveau version provided by ubuntu and the kernel being a 3.11 instead of 3.8
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: there is also a stuttering alinea here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: not sure if this is your case
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: also interesting: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/NVidiaProprietaryDriver#Choppy_video.2FHigh_CPU_Usage
<Hydr0p0nX> not seeing high cpu utilization
<lotuspsychje> yes but choppy video yes
<Hydr0p0nX> only issue i have with the proprietary drive is no audio out over hdmi
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: seems like common issues, our not the only one so it seems
<Hydr0p0nX> yea the fun of "old" hardware
<FireStorms> Hey, I had my HDD partitioned for Ubuntu/Windows but I deleted my Windows partition. I'm now wanting to give CentOS a try in VMware so I need the extra disk space back. Can I expand my Ubuntu partition? And does anyone know, in VMware, is it possible to drag and drop files, from the host to the virtual OS such as my firefox bookmarks?
<Hydr0p0nX> if i could find a spdif header for it , i wouldn't care
<Hydr0p0nX> FireStorms, you can grow the partition with a bootable gparted disk, but there is a risk of corruption (i've never had a problem with it)
<lotuspsychje> FiremanEd: you can expand partitions with gparted if you like
<lotuspsychje> FireStorms: oops that was for you
<Hydr0p0nX> vmware generally won't copy/paste from host to guest directly
<FireStorms> Hydr0p0nX, lotuspsychje thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: you ever got it working on other ubuntu versions?
<Hydr0p0nX> it worked on 13.10
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: so it might be a mythbuntu issue?
<Hydr0p0nX> i've never gotten it to work on ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ic
<Hydr0p0nX> 13.10 works, but i lose usb keyboard and mouse sometimes
<Hydr0p0nX> ssh and/or vnc in works fine, and it's ok again for a while after a reboot
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: you got usb keyboard and mouse enabled in bios?
<Hydr0p0nX> yep
<Hydr0p0nX> i think that's some kind of kernel issue
<Hydr0p0nX> i see the same problem with 3.11 on 12.04
<Hydr0p0nX> doesn't happen on 3.08
<lotuspsychje> Hydr0p0nX: yes might be, got me an older ati x800 with a bug on 3 ubuntu versions, finally a kernel update solved it
<lotuspsychje> imghost: hello mate
<imghost> lotuspsychje, hi what's up?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, my sound is completely dead with mixer displying only dummy outputs.
<Wayward_Vagabond> aplay -l returns: aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<lotuspsychje> imghost: trying to solve Hydr0p0nX's issue, he's on mythbuntu 12.04 with no hdmi audio on nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> imghost: any hint for him?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm on xubuntu quantal
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Wayward_Vagabond
<ubottu> Wayward_Vagabond: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<imghost> lotuspsychje, did you change the audio output to hdmi?
<Wayward_Vagabond> The soundcard not even showing up is what puzzles me.
<lotuspsychje> imghost: its for Hydr0p0nX
<Hydr0p0nX> imghost, it gets more interesting :)
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: did you install your sound drivers?
<Hydr0p0nX> with the 3.08-34 kernel (current LTS) no combination of options work for audio out with nvidia or nouveau driver ...
<Wayward_Vagabond> Sound has worked on this machine before. I was using my laptop at somebody else's house (sound worked), drove home, started, and sound hasn't worked since
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: so what did you do?
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: recent update?
<imghost> Hydr0p0nX, whats error are you getting when you test the sound?
<FireStorms> If I had two operating systems (OS1, OS2) dual booted on a HDD and I was logged into OS1 would it be possible to somehow mount and access files from OS2?
<Hydr0p0nX> install 3.11.10 mainline from the mainline ppa and use nouveau, hdmi audio works with a couple of modprobe options set but, hd video is choppy
<Wayward_Vagabond> lotuspsychje: not, I've not touched anything since sound last worked
<Hydr0p0nX> install 3.11.10 mainline from the mainline ppa and use nvidia driver, no hdmi audio out regardless of options
<Wayward_Vagabond> *no
<mbroeker> FireStorms, yes. you can access your windows or linux installations from a running ubuntu or linux
<Hydr0p0nX> with either driver using 3.11 kernel, i have instability to the point of locking up from time to time
<FireStorms> mbroeker, even if they're encrypted :)?
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: not sure mate, maybe check your logs at /var/log/syslog
<mbroeker> FireStorms, sorry, i was not paranoid enough for this stuff :)
<FireStorms> mbroeker, you should me brah the nsa are watching!!!1 lol
<Wayward_Vagabond> The only obviously audio stuff I see is nvidia for the hdmi out when I forced an alsa reload
<imghost> Hydr0p0nX, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/ nouvea doesnot support hdmi/display port
<mbroeker> FireStorms, i want access: snowden earned 150.000 bucks a year and quitted...
<BlackBeaver> Hello
<uBUXUBu> this acidbase utility looks interesting in ubuntu software center is anyone using it?
<uBUXUBu> no reviews on it ...scary
<Wayward_Vagabond> Dec 28 00:46:22 marvin-laptop kernel: [268244.104105] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:08.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<BlackBeaver> lol
<Wayward_Vagabond> Dec 28 00:46:22 marvin-laptop kernel: [268244.104112] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:08.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<lotuspsychje> !info acidbase
<Wayward_Vagabond> Dec 28 00:46:22 marvin-laptop kernel: [268244.104123] hda_intel: Disabling MSI
<ubottu> Package acidbase does not exist in saucy
<Wayward_Vagabond> Dec 28 00:46:22 marvin-laptop kernel: [268244.104164] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64
<Wayward_Vagabond> Dec 28 00:46:22 marvin-laptop kernel: [268245.012042] hda_codec: ALC888: SKU not ready 0x598301f0
<FloodBot1> Wayward_Vagabond: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * FireStorms su paranoia
<BlackBeaver> mm
<Hydr0p0nX> says it supports hdmi audio out for mine (NV50)
<Wayward_Vagabond> ...
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Wayward_Vagabond
<ubottu> Wayward_Vagabond: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wayward_Vagabond> It was only 5 lines
<SaberX01> you got spanked :-)
<Wayward_Vagabond> 01:05 < Wayward_Vagabond> Wait, is this relevant?
<Hydr0p0nX> Wayward_Vagabond, i'm in 8 different channels right now
<Hydr0p0nX> 8 lines floods my display out twice :)
<Wayward_Vagabond> That has the same timestamp as the nvidia audio stuff, so it must be the intel chipset for general audio trying to do something
<imghost> Hydr0p0nX, ok, did you do proper switching between proprietary and open source video drivers?
<Hydr0p0nX> what do you mean, proper switching ?
<Hydr0p0nX> i completely uninstalled one before trying the other
<imghost> Hydr0p0nX, paste the output of lspci -k
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, no ideas on why alsa isn't seeing my soundcard?
<saudi> how can i set up the vhost ?
<imghost> Hydr0p0nX, also output of dmesg
<imghost> Hydr0p0nX, in terminal use command | pastebinit
<mbroeker> saudi, check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled for apache2.x
<somsip> saudi: acutally, /etc/apache2/sites-available and there will be a default or 000-default in there to use as a template
<Hydr0p0nX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6649674/
<saudi> no :~
<saudi> i mean in this Server
<saudi> like this unaffiliated/balsaq
<somsip> saudi: you need to be clear what you're referring to
<saudi> i mean in this uBUXUBu (~Fred@unaffiliated/balsaq) (
<uBUXUBu> hi saudi
<somsip> saudi: I don't know what you are referring to. I'm out
<SaberX01> saudi, start from the beginning, how you install apach2
<SaberX01> *apache2
<mbroeker> SaberX01, i think he wants to cloak his identity on this irc server ...
<saudi> anyway thanks
<saudi> :~
<somsip> !cloak | saudi
<ubottu> saudi: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<SaberX01> Whoops, ok .. I misread that whole thing then .. LOL I'm out too then :-)
<demophobia> I suspended the computer, started it again, logged in to my account, and after being met with a black screen + cursor for several seconds, this is what is left of the home screen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/110941453@N02/11598274593/
<demophobia> the fan is running hard and with a constant high pitched whine or beep
<demophobia> should I do a hard shutoff?
<demophobia> the video card is GeForce GTX 260.
<mikodo> How does one rsync data from a data partition internally to a partition in an usb external drive mounted with mtab? Does the partition in the usb drive need to be mounted  and read by Fstab?
<somsip> mikodo: just use the path where the ext drive has been mounted to
<mikodo> somsip, I will look at doing that. Thank you!
<demophobia> i did a hard shut off and rebooted. now i can't type my password at the login screen. :(
<mbroeker> demophobia, do you see the login screen or a black screen?
<demophobia> "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error." (/usr/bin/nautilus, nautilus 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu8, ProblemType Crash)
<demophobia> i logged in on a different Standard Account that didn't have a password to login, then started trying to type in Dash Home when this window popped up
<demophobia> i can't type now
<demophobia> when i type i get blocks with numbers as the character
<demophobia> or, in libreoffice writer, it acts as if i'm hitting control sequences
<demophobia> i was able to reset it by pressing 'control'
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I want to speed up the booting time with my xubuntu
<peyam> and I want to disable some services. I have bum installed and now I need help with which services are OK to be disabled
<uBUXUBu> try this channel #xubuntu
<peyam> I hope someone is there #xubuntu used to be very quite
<demophobia> now /usr/bin/Xorg has experienced a problem ... maybe the HDD really is bad, thus these problems? first nautilus now xorg
<demophobia> 'Xorg crashed with SIGABRT'
<mbroeker> demophobia, start gnome-system-log and look into these files
<lorfds> I'm trying to run a shell script from php
<lorfds> when i run the script as root, it works fine
<lorfds> either by calling the php script from the command line with php script.php
<lorfds> or by calling the shell script directlly
<lorfds> however, when i try to access the php page as a web user, nothing happens
<lorfds> any thoughts on how i can make the php script run the shell_exec script when accessed as a web user
<cauthon> Thanks to everyone for their help, the dd finished and the server is up and running on the new machine. I had to fix the ethernet rules, other than that it was seamless
<mjayk> lorfds: webuser has permissions to run it
<lorfds> I'm not concerned about security at the moment.....i realize there might be security issues here
<lorfds> mjayk..... are you saying does web user have perms to run shell script?
<jrib>  lorfds you're being too vague
<lorfds> ok....currently, web root is owned by root
<mjayk> lorfds: thats how id interpretate it
<lorfds> all files are owned by root
<jrib> lorfds: collect your thoughts, summarize your issues, give details, on one line.  Use a pastebin if you need space for logs, command output, source code, etc.
<lorfds> ok
<lorfds> i just want the answer :P !!
<mjayk> dont we all
<somsip> lorfds: make the file readable by www-data
<hkr> Which is the most stable desktop environment ?
<somsip> !flavours | hkr
<ubottu> hkr: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<hkr> ._. somsip I know that. I use xubuntu myself
<hkr> I was asking which was the most stable one.
<somsip> hkr: so there's your list of supported DEs. Have a look round and see what appeals, or what gets bad press as far as bugs are concerned
<mjayk> then you will also know there is not a " most stable desktop"
<hkr> okay :(
<imghost> hkr, all are stable de
<hkr> Guess I'll stay with Xfce/i3.
<hkr> Thanks
<somsip> hkr: and, of course, all have bugs
<mjayk> nps
<mjayk> just try them out
<mjayk> decide for yourself
<hkr> i cant use dolphin completely in xubuntu since the desktop is thunar.
<hkr> Any ideas ?
<mjayk> remove thunar install dolphin
<hkr> thats the only problem I haave with xfce. And i've tried out Gone2,3 , kde and LXDE
<mbroeker> lorfds, do you need sudo access for your script?
<hkr> mjayk, Desktop is still thunar after removing thunar and installing dolphin
<mjayk> what do you mean desktop is thunar
<mjayk> thunar is a filemanager
<hkr> do you use xfce ? im no good at explaining stuff
<hkr> Deskop icons and stuff is from thunar.
<lorfds> mbroeker..hard to say....im running everything as root currently
<hkr> If i only have dolphin, i cant make desktop folders or delete or copy ...
<somsip> lorfds: well, the web server does not run as root (and nor should you be) so that's why it isn't working probably
<mbroeker> lorfds, can you paste your script?
<lorfds> it runs fine when i execute php myfile.php from the command line...its just the web server serves the page instantly when i go to it (it is web scraping...so it takes a little to return results)
<lorfds> yeah i will paste it if i can't get it to work...still hacking on it
<lorfds> just trying to see if i have missed something obvious righ tnow
<mbroeker> lorfds, the apache2 is configured to give up after, say, 30 seconds. if a script runs longer, it dies
<somsip> lorfds: probably max_execution_time which is limited in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini but unlimited in /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<lorfds> yeah, but its giving up after 1 second
<somsip> lorfds: then paste it
<demophobia> my hard drive failed the extended self-test
<demophobia> does that mean it's time to replace it?
 * demophobia reads http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Self-tests
<somsip> demophobia: it may be prudent
<mbroeker> demophobia, i think so. reformat the drive and redo the self test. but in generall, do not trust a broken hdd :)
<demophobia> after all that ...
<demophobia> oh well. perhaps i learned something.
<demophobia> thanks.
<Guest56965> hi, I'm having a hard time installing ubuntu to a raid1. I created my array using mdadm prior to running the installer, and all went well. but at the end of the install, grub-install fails. It offers the option to install to md0 as well as sda and sdb, but they all fail with "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.This is a fatal error." How can I fix this?
<lorfds> ok more info....php is returning this when i try to run shell_exec inside a script and access it via the browser: "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified Sorry, try again."
<lorfds> how do i fix this errro?
<somsip> lorfds: is the script running a command that requires sudo?
<lorfds> well, one of the executables it is calling is owned by root
<somsip> lorfds: many of them are. Doesn't mean they cannot be run by non-root. So, do any commands run by the script *require* sudo?
<lorfds> sh: 1: /usr/local/bin/casperjs: Permission denied
<lorfds> thats what happens without sudo
<lorfds> so yes
<lorfds> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 Dec 28 00:07 casperjs -> /root/repositories/casperjs/bin/casperjs
<lorfds> i haven't been able to change ownership of casperjs to another user
<lorfds> not sure why...maybe its the symlink
<somsip> lorfds: so when you run something without sudo, a message pops up asking for a password. It cannot do that if no TTY (terminal) is present. When PHP is running the script in the browser, no TTY is present. Hence the error
<lorfds> if i chown www-data:www-data /root/repositories/casperjs/bin/casperjs nothing happens
<M4dH4TT3r> numeratic?
<somsip> lorfds: because if you do that (probably a bad idea) you need to chown -R to change the content and not just tghe directory
<lorfds> I'm going to kill this vm anyway once I'm done...im just trying to get this working to start...then going to start over for real with actual security, etc
<M4dH4TT3r> Run the following command; sudo tar --numeric-owner -axf manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130221-1.tar.gz
<M4dH4TT3r>  Run the following command; sudo rsync -aP binary/casper/filesystem.dir/ /INSERTPATHTOSDCARD/ubuntu/
<somsip> lorfds: ignore him
<M4dH4TT3r> :P
<somsip> !helpful | M4dH4TT3r
<M4dH4TT3r> what?
<lorfds> M4dH4TT3r...that doesn't look malicious at all
<M4dH4TT3r> malicious how?
<somsip> lorfds: I don't quite understand what you're trying to achieve. casperjs is a node script tester yes? And you're trying to launch it from within a PHP script?
<lorfds> I'm using it as a scraper
<lorfds> this is a web service I'm running to do on demand scraping
<lorfds> php is an intermediate to the casperjs script
<r47d00m_> hello guys, I have a touchscreen laptop with Windows 8, the touchscreen works flawlessly, perfectly, out-of-the-box, multitouch, etc... I'm wondering if the experience would be the same on Ubuntu ?
<somsip> lorfds: post ls -la /root/repositories/casperjs/bin/
<somsip> r47d00m_: try a live CD/DVD/USB
<hipitihop> can someone assist with hdmi no audio issue. I have a Myhtbuntu 12.04 machine which worked fine video/audio over hdmi to tv, but I tried to connect via an onkyo a/v receiver and now only have video, no audio
<r47d00m_> I can't right now, but I want to know the experience from people here with touchscreens
<lorfds> somsip... http://pastebin.com/Qzukj3cR
<r47d00m_> and ubuntu
<somsip> r47d00m_: ok, but this is a quiet time of day so you may wait a while
<hipitihop> I have since disconnected hdmi from onkyo box, back to direct to tv, but now only video. Tried everything I know with mixer audio settings etc
<eaglezero> ahaa
<Hydr0p0nX> hipitihop, what chipset ?
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, hmmm hold on will have to run lspci or the like to find out
<somsip> lorfds: and the line of PHP that calls the casperjs script?
<lorfds>   echo shell_exec("sudo /usr/local/bin/casperjs /var/www/ipdb_scraper/scraper/scraper.js --var=".$var." 2> /dev/null");
<somsip> lorfds: so you still have the sudo in there...
<lorfds> well, i have also removed it as well
<lorfds> without it just says permission denied
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, foes this look correct from lspci output or do I need to list something else: Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<lorfds> with it i get that tty error
<hipitihop> s/foes/does
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm having problems with the mcp78
<somsip> lorfds: and you're reporting different paths in here to the ones in the script.
<somsip> lorfds: Of course you get a TTY error. I explained why
<robcar> r47d00m_: I installed ubuntu on a Dell Vostro AIO with touchscreen: worked fine; only had a problem with suspend
<lorfds> i know...so just saying I've tried with and wo sudo
<Hydr0p0nX> does aplay -l shows the HDMI adapter?
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, similar symptoms ? i.e. mine worked fine until I tried to take the hdmi which went to tv, instead plugged as hdmi input to onkyo and have since put back to original. box has been restarted etc too
<Hydr0p0nX> no
<Hydr0p0nX> mine only worked through hdmi after a number of unsupported changes
<hipitihop> right, standby, running aplay over ssh
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, play -l shows the hdmi as third HDA NVidia device HMDI 0
<Hydr0p0nX> does speaker-test -d hw:0.3 work ?
<uBUXUBu> odd behaviour in ubuntu software center -crashed-report sent-after crash i used software center and all the information listed in software center about available software was all blanked out with roguh lines drwan thru them like someone had taken a pencil and scrathed over them?? very bizarre..rebooted and its normal again....
<uBUXUBu> rough*
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, I can run that over my ssh session ? sorry, machine in another room
<Hydr0p0nX> it might work
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, nothing, but if i'm interpreting the terminal output porperly, then it looks like it is testing on device 0 subdev 0
<Hydr0p0nX> should be card.device
<Hydr0p0nX> mine is card0 device3
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, Hardware PCM card 0 'HDA NVidia' device 0 subdevice 0
<Hydr0p0nX> 0.0 then
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, still nothing and seems to still be teting same device
<Hydr0p0nX> and none of the spdif devices are muted?
<helmut__> i
<helmut__> hi
<hipitihop> spdif is related to hdmi ?
<Hydr0p0nX> it is on mine
<hipitihop> can I tell from cli ?
<Hydr0p0nX> alsamixer
<hipitihop> machine in other is pita
<Hydr0p0nX> just make sure they all of the outputs are unmuted
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, ok I see s/pdif , s/pdif default PCM, s/pdif 1 all at 0 but don't respond to increasing volumne
<Hydr0p0nX> none of them say MM, right ?
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, one did, but used 'M' to unmute now 00
<Hydr0p0nX> retry speaker-test
<hipitihop> I also see <Auto-Mute> enabled buit not sure if significant
<Hydr0p0nX> I usually turn it off
<Hydr0p0nX> select it and press down arrow to do so
<hipitihop> still nothing from speaker test, but I'm not confident it is testign correct device
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, is there a definitive way to list correct list of device names I should be using ?
<Hydr0p0nX> aplay -L will list every card and device seen
<linuxlite> i have a canon ip1980 printer. i cant make it print my document
<mrperfects> hi,,,
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, ok speaker-test -D plughw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3 produced output, just testing others listed
<linuxlite> i have a canon ip1980 printer. i cant make it print my document
<WebLynx> hi everyone. just testing 13.10 dist
<somsip> !test | WebLynx
<ubottu> WebLynx: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<WebLynx> has enyone problem with start ubuntustudio after installing?
<Danato> How do I save my wifi password permanently? ubuntu keeps asking me to enter my password whenever i boot, and I ddnt set it to ask me every time
<x_> hello Im really worried with something has happened me this morning
<MarkDavies> Hi
<x_> I just sleep the computer yesterday and this morning I found this on screen (the computer was almost frozen ):
<WebLynx> Donato, you always boot from live dvd or after installing?
<MarkDavies> What does "offshore support" mean?
<x_> http://postimg.org/image/egxvfwizh/
<x_> why there is something keyloging what I made ?
<Danato> WebLynx, I have ubuntu installed, its not a live cd/usb
<aeon-ltd> x_: that's looks like your terminal input history
<x_> nope, there is almost all my strokes on a X session
<aeon-ltd> x_: though, why the hell would you type fantazero in a terminal
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, speaker test only works on -D plughw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3 so should I do standard test for audio now ?
<x_> isnt a terminal , the only on terminal is ifconfig
<x_> thats was an old msdos game made for me
<x_> i just was installed dosbox
<x_> then I mount some truecrypt volume, then go to sleep
<x_> i sleep the computer and taking it back, i found this on screen without touch nothing
<x_> why there is logging or whatever can be this of everything i made on x ????
<x_> was been so great get something more of this , but only was working the terminals of functions keys
<x_> no x11, no nothing
<x_> only this, can someone tell me why could happen this ?
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, awesome, now I have audio ... many many thanks. So repluging the hdmi cables has caused these audio settings to change ? i.e. muted outputs ?
<x_> i know there is forms of get keystrokes with xtest or something else
<linuxlite> i have a canon ip1980 printer. i cant make it print my document
<HumbertHumbert> ..
<hipitihop> Hydr0p0nX, back in 15, maybe you can also sort out my hdmi overscan/res too high when going through onkyo
<linuxlite> hello
<linuxlite> anyone
<linuxlite> i have a canon ip1980 printer. i cant make it print my document
<linuxlite> i use 64 bit
<pikaren> are mint users welcomed here?
<uBUXUBu> of course
<SaberX01> everyone is welcome
<SaberX01> support however, is focused on Ubuntu :-)
<elias_> and solaris
<somsip> !mint | pikaren
<ubottu> pikaren: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<uBUXUBu> linuxlite, There’s a ppa repository that provides the official drivers of Canon printers and multifunction devices which are not available on Canon’s website.
<pikaren> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<uBUXUBu> your particular printer does not seem ot be listed but i suppose it wouldnt hurt to try this :   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon-stable
<linuxlite> where are those 32 bit drivers doesnt work for me
<linuxlite> uBUXUBu where can i get them?
<pikaren> hello > pikaren
<MarkDavies> I've installed a printer with the drivers provided by the vendor. Should I run a daemon in order to have the printer working?
<MarkDavies> If so, what is the name of this daemon?
<uBUXUBu> look a couple lines above linuxlite
<uBUXUBu> and ill post the site i am now reading...http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/canon-drivers-for-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<pikaren> except the desktop environment, what are the differences between ubuntu and mint?
<uBUXUBu> if ur lucky maybe a driver works even though i do not see your specific printer listed
<linuxlite> im using 64 bit. will this work?
<linuxlite> im trying
<uBUXUBu> i dont know linuxlite as i said i dont see your specific printer
<linuxlite> wish me luck. hehehe
<linuxlite> uBUXUBu that's ok
<uBUXUBu> maybe canon of a driver thats close enough
<uBUXUBu> maybe canon know which one is sloe*
<uBUXUBu> close*
 * uBUXUBu kneels and looks towards the heavens....
<glambert_> Hi, I created an iso from my dvd via "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/myfile.iso" but how do I mount that iso now?
<Danato> How do I save my wifi password permanently? ubuntu keeps asking me to enter my password whenever i boot, and I ddnt set it to ask me every time
<mbroeker> glambert, sudo mount -t udf -o loop /home/<user>/myfile.iso /mnt/cdrom
<glambert_> mbroeker, I get a wrong fs type
<mbroeker> glambert, try -t iso9660 instead of udf
<glambert_> same, already tried it
<glambert_> only one that worked was sysfs
<glambert_> if I run "file ~/myfile.iso" it just says "data"?
<SaberX01> Danato, are you using Unity Desktop ?
<ese6> anyone ever used pennmush?
<MarkDavies> lpstat -p -d gives "printer DCP150C is idle. (...) Waiting for printer to become available". What does it mean?
<MarkDavies> Why doesn't the printer work?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: normally poor linux support
<MarkDavies> ikonia: yes, but it once worked
<MarkDavies> and still, support is poor or not, the messages are meaningful, aren't they?
<MarkDavies> I have found that: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-590793-p-2.html
<MarkDavies> but I don't really understand what the responding guy is talking about.
<ikonia> MarkDavies: the messages are meaningful - your printer is not online/available
<MarkDavies> ikonia: but it is listed on the USB list
<ikonia> MarkDavies: that doesn't mean anything, that just means it's plugged into a usb port
<MarkDavies> so why isn't the printer available, even though I've installed the drivers for it?
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I have a external hard disk
<pratz> Is is safe to keep the external hard disk connected all time ?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: poor linux support ?
<Danato> SaberX01: sorry for the late reply, yes I'm using unity
<MarkDavies> sorry, but it doesn't make sense. I've once managed to make this printer working. Now, it doesn't work for unknown, unclear reasons.
<SaberX01> pratz, Yes, it's no more or less safe than you internal drives.
<clypso> Does this support go for terminal based commands? Not relating to ubuntu specifically but to terminal commands in general. Or is there a better channel for me to go to ?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: it does make sense, if your printer has bad linux support (as I know yours does) it will fail to work at random times/points due to it not being able to communicate with the OS properly
<pratz> SaberX01: ok, here comes my main question
<pratz> SaberX01: some time ubuntu detects it and some times it does not detect it
<pratz> I am running 12.04
<MarkDavies> ikonia: I managed to establish the connection between the printer and the computer by installing the Ubuntu drivers. But then the data wasn't printed, just the printer accepted it, and that was all.
<pratz> when it does not detect it, I replug it again
<ikonia> MarkDavies as I said "poor linux support"
<SaberX01> Danato, you should be able to right click the network manager icon, Edit Connections, Wireless, Edit then Wireless Security .. you shoudl be able to enter your Wireless PW there.
<MarkDavies> ikonia: it wouldn't be so bad, except for the fact that it seems to have "poor windows support" from some time, as well. The system just refuses it to be installed.
<clypso> Does this support go for terminal based commands? Not relating to ubuntu specifically but to terminal commands in general. Or is there a better channel for me to go to ?
<MarkDavies> clypso: what do you want?
<clypso> Im cerious on the difference between dir and ls
<MarkDavies> just check man dir
<MarkDavies> man ls
<uBUXUBu> they want us to buy new printers all the time
<MarkDavies> but I suppose that ls is more standard in Unix environments, clypso
<Danato> SaberX01: its already filled in, and I ddnt tick the "Ask for password every time" option, but it still asks me for the password every time I boot up
<MarkDavies> to be honest, before you asked you question, I wasn't even aware that there is such a command like "dir", clypso
<MarkDavies> uBUXUBu: do you suggest that it was programmed so it would spoil itself at some point of time?
<clypso> Yes. Well i know about cmd commands thru windows. So by playing around with it i noticed dir worked lol
<SaberX01> Danato, did you select available to all users on the edit screen ?
<pratz> SaberX01: ??
<clypso> I wasnt sure if this was a ubuntu thing or if i just had a good ol flat unix shell i was working with would it come up ?
<uBUXUBu> no i just think printer copmanies dont bother to keep updating drivers
<Danato> SaberX01: yes
<clypso> probably ls is just for linux and dir is something ubuntu added for the window friendly users
<uBUXUBu> i recently called HP on this subject and they more or less told me that...
<SaberX01> pratz, Im not sure what would cause an intermittent connection, you could, if your well vers in UDEV rules, set a persistent rule for the device, but that's pretty advanced stuff.
<MarkDavies> uBUXUBu: did you have similar problem as mine?
<clypso> Alright markdavies. I appreciate your help anyhow =p
<clypso> Does anyone know a good channel for unix ?
<uBUXUBu> well actually i did but it was w7 and my hp deskjet 694 so i removed w7 installed ubuntu 1204 and it works perfect
<uBUXUBu> 6940*
<meteor42> Has anyone experience with pico2wave ?
<uBUXUBu> so i called hp and they said hey its an older printer so....like that...i tore them a new pie hole
<SaberX01> Danato, selecting all users normally fixes it, but there was a big on this at one time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/854833
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854833 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM asks for Wi-Fi password every time I log in, or every minute, if "Available to all users" not checked; forgets password too" [Medium,Triaged]
<SaberX01> *bug
<uBUXUBu> later of found out they have some universal driver that might work
<uBUXUBu> if i have to chase around lookin for drivers somebodys gon na get a call from me
<SaberX01> pratz, This is not easy. I've done it for a USB to Serial but it's tricky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<JackWarScout> Morning ;)
<gordonjcp> morning
<JackWarScout> cano u help me?
<JackWarScout> *can
<JackWarScout> pls
<clypso> Ok
<SaberX01> !ask | JackWarScout
<ubottu> JackWarScout: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JackWarScout> right!
<clypso> Who was i just chatting with privately a moment ago that was helping me ?
<clypso> System crashed sort of crashed on me. lost who it was
<Rory> !pm | clypso this is why it's best to keep stuff in the main channel
<ubottu> clypso this is why it's best to keep stuff in the main channel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JackWarScout> !ask r
<clypso> !pm rory
<MarkDavies> clypso: I
<JackWarScout> !ask | how to make install  QUALCOMM ATHEROS AR9285 driver?
<ubottu> how to make install  QUALCOMM ATHEROS AR9285 driver?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MarkDavies> what is better
<MarkDavies> purge or deinstall (dpkg)?
<thom_r> remove
<borosky> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<marshmn> MarkDavies: I think that they do different things - I'm not sure that one is 'better' than the other; I tend to do 'dpkg -P <package>' which removes the package and any associated configuration (ie. purge)
<marshmn> MarkDavies: but it depends what you are wanting to do
<SaberX01> MarkDavies, purge is apt, it removes the target package and purges deps no longer in use. I normally use remove --purge. Is it better, matter of personal preference I think.
<MarkDavies> SaberX01: isn't it possible to destroy files of another application with purge?
<MarkDavies> I mean shared configuration files.
<marshmn> SaberX01: that's not quite true - dpkg also has -P which is purge and means that a package and any config will be removed
<SaberX01> MarkDavies, normally no, it's generally safe to use, unless you have broken deps.
<marshmn> 'purge' on dpkg and with APT are two different things
<marshmn> so you need to be careful of the differences
<marshmn> the man pages should help
<SaberX01> marshmn, I didn't mention dpkg, different tool & capabilities.
<marshmn> SaberX01: sure - just poingint it out since the original question was for dpkg
<SaberX01> marshmn, bit of both I think, I suppose with purge being in both :-) .. I try to stick with one method .. normally apt unless I need search or pkg selection stuff.
<n1n0> any good link for lan with 2 ubuntu computers for file sharing? xp and ubuntu was ok, but 2 ubuntu doesn't work.
<MarkDavies> Does rebooting after installation/deinstallation of packages make sense in Ubuntu?
<Rory> Not generally MarkDavies , only if they are new drivers or something like that
<SaberX01> n1n0, Samba, SSHFS, NFS, I can go dig up the links but those all work pretty well for that.
<MarkDavies> Rory: I mant that
<Rory> MarkDavies: If you're concerned about programs still being open and wanting to be sure you've restared them for the upgrade to have properly taken effect, you might as well just log out and in again
<Rory> MarkDavies: Yes, for new kernel versions and, for example, the nvidia driver, it's easiest to reboot
<MarkDavies> so it is for printer drivers, probably
<Rory> MarkDavies: probably not
<Rory> MarkDavies: You could just restart cups: sudo service cups restart
<n1n0> SaberX01 thank you
<SaberX01> n1n0, Samba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba  .. SSHFS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS ... NFS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<SaberX01> n1n0, ham call ?? de KI7MT
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: gm de mm0yeq
<SaberX01> GM
<SaberX01> OT but tonight be 160m Stew Perry Contest :-)
<gordonjcp> qsy #u-ot
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've got anything that'll do 160m
<gordonjcp> well, I could do CW by keying my signal genny, and receive it with... *something*
 * gordonjcp handwaves
<gordonjcp> cobble together a Top Band direct conversion receiver
<SaberX01> I got a cloud warmer, that's about it, Im happy to work JA's :-)
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: I really haven't played with top band
<gordonjcp> SaberX01: the workshop manager where I work is an amateur, and used to know an old guy in Glasgow whose garden backed onto the Forth and Clyde canal
<gordonjcp> now
<SaberX01> next 10yrs gonna be great .. we better stay On Topic :-)
<gordonjcp> along the line of the canal was a mile or two of diused telephone line...
<gordonjcp> *disused
<gordonjcp> oh yeah, load that sucker up on 160 ;-)
<SaberX01> Spent 6yrs in Holy Loch :-) .. Know the Clyde very well.
<MarkDavies> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&page=37
<MarkDavies> how does he know that he needs the MFC -210C driver?
<MarkDavies> Where can I find the compability list?
<TJ-> MarkDavies: Generally, when adding a printer, there is an option to choose your printer's exact model... which leads to the name of the actual driver for it (often-times a single driver supports many model variations)
<raffo> hi
<gry> hello :)
<bibi234> hi, on the terminal, how can I copy a long line from a file, when I open it with nano, and i try to select the line with the mouse and copy, I can only select the visible part.
<MonkeyDust> bibi234  i guess you have to zdd slashes for spaces... or maybe try to put the line between quotes
<MonkeyDust> add*
<TJ-> bibi234: If you're working with a text file you'd be best opening the file with a GUI text editor instead
<TJ-> bibi234: Assuming your intention is to copy to the clipboard; the other method would be to use something other than 'nano' to display the line(s) you want to copy, such as 'grep'
<bibi234> Tj- : I can't do this because it's not on my computer, I've opened a terminal to setup a ssh connection to a ubuntu server machine with no gui
<SaberX01> bibi234, man nano, see Ctrl +G  for options, but Select: ALT + M + A  Copy: ALT + 6 Paste: CTRL + U  the 6 is line 6 etc etc
<TJ-> bibi234: Do you wish to copy the text into the local system's clipboard, or into the remote system's 'nano' text buffer?
<MonkeyDust> bibi234  and what line is it, you want to copy paste?
<TJ-> bibi234: I think grep will be easiest. E.g. if you know the line(s) you want contain "dead fox" you can simply do "grep 'dead fox' /path/to/text.file"
<bibi234> TJ- : I've managed to do this with grep as you said, I was trying to get the build command for PHP "php -i | grep "Configure Command", but it's a lucky shot :) , if they were multiple lines similar I would have been stucked, anyway thx for your help
<zamnuts> mirror/apt question (i haven't used ubuntu since dapper/edgy days), i've been swearing at apt-get for the past few hours, i've tried several west-coast to central mirrors, and apt-get update is just so slow (hangs for minutes at a time)... any insight?
<zamnuts> when it isn't hanging, it flies (1-3 megabytes/sec), but these waiting for headers and other misc hangs are annoying
<TJ-> bibi234: Yes... you can write more complex text selectors by piping output from one process to another, too for example: "grep 'dead fox' /path/to/text.file | grep 'did not jump over'
<SaberX01> bibi234, u can use awk as well to grab specific line numbers.
<TJ-> zamnuts: Sounds very much like you have a bad route between you and other locations... try doing a "tracepath xxxx.archive.ubuntu.com" and look for problematic routers being reported
<zamnuts> TJ-, will check ty
<TJ-> SaberX01: bibi234: for line number ranges, 'sed' would be a better choice. E.g. for lines 5-10: sed -n '5,10 p'
<MonkeyDust> bibi234  it's called regular expressions
<SaberX01> TJ-, Lots of ways to do it awk 'NR==5&&NR==9' "file"    easy peasy :-)
<Nale> MonkeyDust: no, it is not.
<Nale> MonkeyDust: Do you even know what is Linux?
<Nale> MonkeyDust; it isn't called regular expressions.
<MonkeyDust> Nale  do I know you?
<Nale> MonkeyDust: I am correcting your stupidity.
<TJ-> SaberX01: That example doesn't work :)
<MonkeyDust> Nale  tone it down please
<Nale> monkeydust; alright, jeez.
<SaberX01> TJ-, My bad, this works on my file: awk 'NR>=5&&NR<=9' "file"
<TJ-> SaberX01: It'd be awk 'NR>=5&&NR<=10'
<Nale> MonkeyDust: you cocksucking bastard, I'll fuck your mother behind a brothel.
<Nale> FUCK YOU!
<Nale> ILL FUCKING RAPE YOUR FAMILY
<Nale> FUCK YOU!!!!!
<FloodBot1> Nale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaberX01> TJ-, I forgot the > and <  ..lol
<bibi234> TJ- : ok thanks, very useful!
<TJ-> SaberX01: :p We all do that
<zamnuts> TJ-, my route is missing a valid gateway, but it is defined in /etc/networking/interfaces i ran `service networking restart` already, what am i missing?
<TJ-> zamnuts: What does "ip route ls" show? Please pastebin the result
<TJ-> bibi234: As an example of how *bad* piped text processing commands can be, take a look at this I wrote last night for helping a server admin trying to resolve a CPU lockup issue, It figures out which drivers handle which bits of hardware, without allowing the system to actually probe for any drivers:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6648944/
<tim167> hello, when i install applications in ubuntu, it sets the interface in the wrong language (German, while my Locale is set to English), how do I fix this?
<gdi2k> hi, I installed LTSP afresh to try out fat clients. now I am having trouble chrooting: sudo ltsp-chroot -c -p leads to chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<zamnuts> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/fFbWFAym gateway is 172.16.1.1 FYI
<gdi2k> (sorry, wrong channel)
<zamnuts> TJ-, 172.16.5.0/24 is not occupied (172.16.1.0/24 is the only dhcp block)
<cevarief> Hi, how to turn off nvidia VGA card? my laptop is using 2 vga, i giess i'm enough using intel vga and want to disable nvidia.
<TJ-> zamnuts: The routing table looks OK as far as it goes, is 172.16.1.1 configured correctly for forwarding? If so, I'd suspect an ISP router close to you since your problems seem to affect several target servers in different locations (which would imply different hops the further away they are from you)
<SaberX01> tim167, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<zamnuts> TJ-, the gateway is correctly configured i have upwards of 40 active hosts (static and dhcp), win/android/centos, this is the first ubuntu host that i have configured for a static IP
<zamnuts> TJ-, i just figured i was missing something in my network config that might be specific to ubuntu, the kernel routing table (`route`) doesn't look good based on what i'm used to (win/rhel)
<TJ-> zamnuts: Could the problem be name resolution (DNS) rather than routing? That can be a common issue with static configurations
<bibi234> TJ- : you're crazy aha! Those are regular expressions right? I know a little bit about them, but the previous one you gave me about grabbing specific(s) line isn't a regular expression no? eg. "sed -n '2 p' file" (to get the second line), I've never seen this syntax for regular expressions
<win5hit> hi there! I've got a fresh installed ubuntu 13.10 Server virtual machine. upon start i only get ipv6 addresses no ipv4... any idea? If i execute 'dhclient eth0' I've got a dhcp lease within fractals of a second and the interface is good to go....
<TJ-> bibi234: Yeah, I had to use 'sed' to transpose the captured text into a shell script that defines environment variables, then include that file, and use the variable values to format the output
<zamnuts> TJ-, `cat /etc/resolv.conf` yield "nameserver 172.16.0.2" which is correct, don't think it is a DNS issue, especially since tracepathing an IP is borked
<SaberX01> bibi234, technically, tho Im def not a sed expert, it's not regex: http://www.gnu.org/software/sed/manual/html_node/Regular-Expressions.html
<TJ-> bibi234: The "sed -n" says don't display lines by default. The '5,10' says select lines 5 through 10, and the " p" says print those lines. End result = you see only lines 5-10
<win5hit> no idea why i don't get ipv4 lease upon boot?
<zamnuts> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/4wYa8E0Y is the config for /etc/network/interfaces ...maybe a second set of eyes might help
<TJ-> bibi234: You could add in regexp to that expression such as "sed -n '5,10 {/dead fox/ p}' "
<zamnuts> win5hit, `auto eth0` in your network interfaces configuration?
<SaberX01> TJ-, bibi234 I need to work more wiht sed, but them long sed strings make my head spin .. lol ..
<TJ-> zamnuts: You need to add a "dns-nameservers <IP address>" to the eth0 stanza
<win5hit> zamnuts: good question. didn't change anything so far. just finished installing... thought it should be in there... as during the setup dhcp4 was successful
<TJ-> SaberX01: me too! I build them bit by bit
<win5hit> auto eth0 /CR /LF iface eth0 inet6 auto
<zamnuts> TJ-, link to doc? can't seem to find anything official (or am i asking to much?)
<TJ-> zamnuts: See "man resolvconf" and search for it using "/dns-nameservers"
<zamnuts> TJ-, s/to much/too much/
<zamnuts> TJ-, duh. thanks.
<TJ-> zamnuts: It's in the "ifup" section of that man-page
<ultidesp> hi, every body. Using dmesg I got some ACPI errors like this "No handler for Region [ECOR] (ffff88022335cc18)", "Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler". But my laptop works well. Should I take these errors as big matters?
<zamnuts> TJ-, yes it is, found it, ty again
<bibi234> TJ- : hum I'll take a look at the documentation, it looks like special expressions, to me regular expressions were like '/[a-z0-9](.*)/', I had never heard about line numbers and so
<linuxlite> hello
<linuxlite> how to resset eeprom for canon ip1980
<linuxlite> anyone here knows canon ip1980 eeprom resetter for ubuntu
<win5hit> ok so the ubuntu installer decided i don't need ipv4, as i have a working IPv6 configuration... not too smart...
<TJ-> bibi234: Yes, I just used 'address ranges' which can be line numbers like '5,10' or regexps like '/start/,/end/'
<zamnuts> bibi234, TJ-'s example is specific to sed, sed is a beast, built on top of general regex (extended regex, etc.)
<win5hit> is this a feature?(or a known bug) ;)
<TJ-> win5hit: Are you using Network Manager's applet to configure the interface?
<zamnuts> TJ-, you were right about the kernel routing, i forgot to use route -n initially, i'm seeing the proper gateway in there
<win5hit> this is the gui thing right? nope it's console only
<thom_r> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IPv6
<zamnuts> TJ-, also updated the DNS, still can't ping 8.8.8.8 nor tracepath google's IP meh. can't even tracert from my laptop to the host, what on earth...
<ultidesp> I got some acpi errors while booting, but my laptop works well. How can I fix this? The errors are something like "No handler for Region [ECOR] (ffff88022335cc18)". Any help will be appreciated.
<TJ-> OK, so the system is a server or terminal-only, which means networking defined in /etc/network/interfaces, correct?
<win5hit> TJ yes
<bibi234> so for example on this example "sed -n '5,10 {/dead fox/ p}' ", the regular expression is only on this placeholder "/dead fox/" right?
<TJ-> zamnuts: Sounds like some significant issue somewhere ... firewall per-chance?
<SaberX01> ultidesp, after a bit of searching that appears to be som sort of thermal control (fan speed), are you seeing any heat issues ? If not, then Id' say no, but if you are, may want to dig into that a bit more.
<zamnuts> TJ-, the system is a fresh install of ubuntu server x86_64 latest non-LTS version, firewall perhaps... ufw in ubuntu, right?
<TJ-> bibi234: Yes "/dead fox/" is the regexp, but in my example it only contains literal characters
<win5hit> i already got v4 working just needed on more line: "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<TJ-> zamnuts: Do a quick manual check with "sudo iptables -nvL" make sure the default policies aren't DROP, if if they are, that other rules enable the traffic
<zamnuts> TJ-, ufw status is inactive, iptables -L has empty chains
<ultidesp> SaberX01: no heat issues. It seems every things is OK. strange.
<zamnuts> TJ-, confirmed with -nv switches, no DROPs
<TJ-> zamnuts: OK, so you're back to routing! Check those IPs
<TJ-> win5hit: So you've fixed it now?
<win5hit> yes
<SaberX01> ultidesp, is may be trying to adjust the speed, and can't, so if the speed is ok, then probably not an issue. But I'd keep an eye on it to be safe.
<TJ-> zamnuts: Can you ping the default gateway (172.16.1.1) ?
<win5hit> only needed one more line, as written above. but i was wondering that you have to do that... the installer only took the v6 config to the /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> zamnuts: Could the gateway be dropping the packets in its firewall?
<zamnuts> TJ-, nope, i AM ssh'd in tho
<zamnuts> TJ-, the gateway doesn't drop ICMP.
<zamnuts> TJ-, there is a specific rule to say so :)
<TJ-> win5hit: That does sound a bit unfriendly; possibly post a bug against ubiquity (the GUI installer) or d-i (debian-installer)  about it
<zamnuts> TJ-, can't ping the gateway
<ultidesp> SaberX01: the fan works well. And 13.10 seems better than 13.04, my laptop is cooler. But the only thing looks not normal is the fan speed can not show  by using "sensors" command. Thx very much . I will keep an eye on it.
<TJ-> zamnuts: Is this a wired or wireless interface?
<TJ-> I assume wired but sometimes.... interface names get munged by udev rules
<zamnuts> TJ-, i can ping the ubuntu server (172.16.5.10) from my laptop (same network, dhcp'd tho), and can ping back, FYI
<TJ-> zamnuts: does "ifconfig eth0" show error counts or anything? Do the Tx/Rx counts increase?
<zamnuts> TJ-, server is wired (shares the same switch with other working hosts), my laptop is wireless (but works just fine on other hosts)
<TJ-> zamnuts: But 172.16.5.10 is the IP of eth0 on that system, so you would be able to ping it.
<marcuspbaird> howdy
<zamnuts> TJ-, yea receive/transmit bytes are increasing
<SaberX01> Hello
<marcuspbaird> lol
<zamnuts> TJ-, when pinging... even tho i don't get a response
<marcuspbaird> by linuxlite
<TJ-> zamnuts: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ... I suspect there is an error
<marcuspbaird> why are linux lite users coming here I wounder
<TJ-> zamnuts: no matter, I found the link you posted for it
<SaberX01> marcuspbaird, how that relates to ubuntu support I do not know, but LL users could probably answer that ques for you :-)
<TJ-> zamnuts: OK, so eth0 has 172.16.5.10, the gateway is 172.16.1.1, and you can't ping the gateway?
<zamnuts> TJ-, more diagnostics (with an updated interfaces config): http://pastebin.com/ZqrJyvYe
<zamnuts> TJ-, correct, cannot ping the gateway, nor outside hosts, but CAN ping other hosts on the subnet
<marcuspbaird> lol I don't get on to well with valtan happy to help out the liux lite users though on his distro
<zamnuts> TJ-, to confirm i am ABLE to ping the gateway from other hosts on the subnet
<zamnuts> TJ-, in the interim, thanks for the help so far
<SaberX01> Why is it a 5.10 IP in 1.1 subrange ?
<zamnuts> SaberX01, my netmask is a /16, just a way of categorizing stuff on our (small) network
<SaberX01> Ahh ok
<zamnuts> SaberX01, .1.x is all dhcp, .0.x is all infrastructure, .5.x is all temp stuff
<asso1992> hi
<waperboy> Thinking of using fdupes command for the PlayOnLinux 'windows' folders to hardlink all duplicate files, since all the wineprefix folders have many duplicate files, would this be safe to do?
<SaberX01> waperboy,  probably a question for #playonlinux
<bahamas> anyone know where kindle reader stores its files when downloaded for offline reading?
<TJ-> zamnuts: That output shows a ping 172.16.1.9 is good... how about a ping to the default gateway? If that fails then I'd check out the gateway settings.
<waperboy> SaberX01, not really, I'm more concerned about hardlinks in general I think
<TJ-> zamnuts: Is this PC directly wired to the gateway, or with some switch? If a switch, is it managed or unmanaged?
<zamnuts> switch (2 actually), unmanaged
<zamnuts> TJ-, ^
<TJ-> zamnuts: I'd deploy tcpdump now on the host and the gateway to see what packets are doing
<TJ-> zamnuts: "sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 icmp and host 172.16.5.10"
<zamnuts> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/tRp3tkfU
<zamnuts> TJ-, meh, i was hoping it wouldn't come to that... ok :P
<TJ-> zamnuts: The switches are cascaded?
<zamnuts> TJ-, i was looking for a "oh dude... u missed a ____ directive in ____"
<zamnuts> TJ-, yes... for now
<zamnuts> TJ-, ugly, i know, the physical topology is being refactored, and right now i'm in a lull, coincidentally i'm having this problem you're helping me troubleshoot
<TJ-> zamnuts: I'm just thinking... if you've got PC > SW1 > SW2 >GW ... how will ARP be handled when PC says "who has 172.16.1.1" ? will the switches figure it out?
<TJ-> zamnuts: assuming they're layer-2 switches
<TJ-> zamnuts: easy way to test that - wire directly from PC to SW2 (the switch connected to the GW)
<zamnuts> TJ-, great question. (thinking)
<zamnuts> TJ-, will test... should have a long enough cat5 around here somewhere....
<zamnuts> TJ-, FYI i have 2 other physical hosts on the cascaded switch config (each with 4 VMs) and they're running just peachy.
<zamnuts> TJ-, ok got it bypassing the second switch, still getting 100% packet loss on pings
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | zamnuts
<ubottu> zamnuts: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (saucy), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<hyutyi> hi
<lotuspsychje> hyutyi: hello, what can we do for you?
<hyutyi> UEFI is unable to set ubuntu as a priority boot entry
<TJ-> zamnuts: OK, so I'm starting to wonder about a bad physical connection, although that doesn't explain the ping to 172.16.1.9 working, unless the problem is a flakey switch port
<zamnuts> lotuspsychje, etherape sounds good... does it require GUI? i'm running CLI
<TJ-> zamnuts: could that PC be preferring IPv6 over IPv4 ?
<hyutyi> i have: HDD, USB flash, CD-Rom options
<lotuspsychje> zamnuts: oh yes it needs gui, sorry
<SaberX01> That's what I was thinking too .. bad NIC .. SW port not likely now that he's on the other switch.
<TJ-> zamnuts: The ping argues against an IPv6 issue
<zamnuts> TJ-, not running IPv6 on the local net (unless it could be confused?)
<lotuspsychje> hyutyi: did you disable secureboot in bios?
<zamnuts> lotuspsychje, np, thanks for the suggestion tho :)
<TJ-> zamnuts: I'd like to see the tcpdump from the GW when the PC is pinging it... this could be down to a bad routing table on the GW. can you pastebin the GW's "ip route ls"
<zamnuts> TJ-, the bad physical connection could only be on the host itself, but yea, doesn't make sense when the comms with other hosts on the network are fine
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | hyutyi
<hyutyi> I have to press F9 ->> ubuntu (HP-XXXX). There is another option called "Ubuntu" but it boots W8
<ubottu> hyutyi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> zamnuts: Because if you've not defined the route on the GW as a /16 this would be an expected result
<zamnuts> TJ-, gateway is a cisco asa... don't have the luxury of ip route ls, but i'll get you the routing table, hang on
<lotuspsychje> hyutyi: you want a dualboot or single boot ubuntu?
<hyutyi> Legacy enbled (SB disabled)
<zamnuts> TJ-, oh the route on the GW is /16, but i will check. (i've had previous 172.16.5.x hosts before)
<TJ-> zamnuts: The ping 172.16.1.9 would work if that host is directly reached via the switches
<hyutyi> dual boot
<zamnuts> TJ-, yes it (was) directly reached via switches
<TJ-> zamnuts: can you mirror the switch port on the ASA to another port and capture it with tcpdump on another host to analyse it?
<zamnuts> TJ-, it is now hooked up to cisco appliance directly (single VLAN, so no complexities there)
<TJ-> zamnuts: What we need to see, is what packets are reaching the GW's ethernet interface.
<zamnuts> ok
<zamnuts> TJ-, ^ (ok)
<TJ-> zamnuts: I'm looking for the packets arriving from PC but not being replied to, either because of a route or firewall rule
<zamnuts> TJ-, wilco
<lotuspsychje> hyutyi: not sure mate, try the uefi url i triggered to you
<zamnuts> TJ-, FYI, i'm seeing the ubuntu host (5.10) on the ASA's ARP table
<zamnuts> TJ-, MAC is a match
<TJ-> zamnuts: Which argues that the ASA is the culprit, not replying
<zamnuts> TJ-, sorry, i don't follow
<hyutyi> I cannot set ubuntu (HP-(numbers)) on BIOS setup because that option is not available. However, if I try Esc+F9 (Boot selection) ubuntu option appears. Annoying.
<TJ-> zamnuts: If the ASA 'know's about the PC via it's ARP table then it must be receiving packets... but it is not replying to them
<hyutyi> I lost my connection again
<zamnuts> TJ-, route table on ASA: http://pastebin.com/pkExGYqr
<hyutyi> BIOS Firmware is also updated
<zamnuts> TJ-, that is true, unless the ASA is replying, but the reply is being lost
<TJ-> zamnuts: Hence why I suggest a mirror-port to another host/interface so you can analyse it via tcpdump
<hyutyi> ?
<TJ-> zamnuts: But based on experience I'm pointing the finger at the ASA configuration. Have you tried changing the PC's static IP temporarily to one in the ASA's DHCP range?
<zammit> TJ-, i haven't had a chance to do the tcpdump yet (sorry!)
<zammit> TJ-, good point, will try a known range or two...
<hyutyi> hi?
<hyutyi> Is there any wai
<donc3> Hi!
<TJ-> zammit: OK, no rush... but I always recommend looking at the actual data rather than trying to guess. Saves a lot of messing about, working with facts not guesses.
<hyutyi> *way to configure touchscreen (no touchpad) to do (Up and down) sliding the finger?
<donc3> somebody could say me what is the lastest kernel that supports an AGP graphic card???
<hyutyi> it only does that on gnome control
<TJ-> donc3: All kernels will... AGP is just a variation of the PCI bus
<zammit> TJ-, ok using something on the DHCP range is working, bingo. i'll try a different staic on the .5 block
<hyutyi> on other programs ex. chromium it acts as a "left mouse button"
<donc3> I have an AGP card an Ati 3850 HD
<TJ-> donc3: Problems with unrecognised AGP cards will be more to do with no driver support for no-longer-manufactured devices
<bibi234> there are some scripts (like GIT) which are able to open a command line editor with some content, and then ask the user to edit it, (eg. "git commit"), how can I do this in my own command line script, if possible, without creating a temp file?
<donc3> and it gives me some problems
<TJ-> donc3: Is it listed if you do "lspci -nn" ?
<donc3> But one user from here help me to upgrade to an older kernel an it worked
<TJ-> zammit: Yay!
<donc3> but now I need to do it another time, and I doesn't remember the version
<TJ-> zammit: I'd guess the ASA is configured to only pass packets within the defined ranges
<SaberX01> bibi234, what lang is the script?
<zammit> TJ-, ok, so i tried 172.16.5.35 (was .10)... and it works as well
<zammit> TJ-, i wonder if the ARP cache old?
<donc3> TJ- yes, it is listed
<TJ-> zammit: Could be... flush the ARP table?
<bibi234> SaberX01: it can be a shell script, or PHP, or anything else if there is a better option
<TJ-> zammit: Could one of the switches have a stale table?
<donc3> TJ- it could be 3.10 kernel with open source radeon drivers?
<TJ-> donc3: OK, so what exactly happens? Does the GUI desktop fail to start? start in low resolution? appear corrupted?
<bibi234> SaberX01: (because there is no script yet, I haven't started it)
<donc3> TJ- sometimes it freezes and blocks
<TJ-> bibi234: "git commit -e " uses a temporary file for the editor
<SaberX01> bibi234, so you want to prompt the user to edit, then after edits to a commit?
<hyutyi> also I have a useless Synaptic touchpad which is detected by kernel but doesn't move
<zammit> TJ-, ok, i'm blind, the MAC on the ASA's ARP table was off by 2 digits (b3e3 vs b5fd) (facepalm)
<TJ-> donc3: OK ... and when that happens are there any clues in "/var/log/kern.log" ?
<TJ-> zammit: *spanx* :D
<zammit> TJ-, so it is def an ARP table problem, confirmed, i must've used the .5 on another NIC a few hours ago...
<hyutyi> gsynaptics tool doesn't work
<zammit> TJ-, thanks for the help, and not related to ubuntu either
<donc3> TJ- I can paste you
<TJ-> zammit: I think we've gone around the houses on that one! :D
<zammit> TJ-, yea i think so! :P
<SaberX01> and then some :-) noce work
<SaberX01> *nice
<donc3> TJ- there is not any kern.log
<TJ-> donc3: What Ubuntu version is it? "lsb_release -a"
<bibi234> SaberX01: no git was just an example, I'd just like to open a command line editor with some default text, the user can then edit it, when it saves it I grab the edited content and continue the script
<lotuspsychje> donc3: did you browse to /var/log manually with nautilus?
<donc3> TJ- I was using Ubuntu 13.10 but yesterday I change to elementary OS
<bibi234> I think it's doable with a temp file, but was wondering if it was possible to keep it in memory
<donc3> lotuspsychje no I do it in terminal
<zammit> TJ-, apt-get is flying now, woo!!
<lotuspsychje> !elementary | donc3
<ubottu> donc3: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<zammit> TJ-, how refreshing.
<demon^eye> anyone knows if firefox 26 for linux is 64 bit?
<TJ-> bibi234: You could do, for example: " echo -n "Please edit this text\nLine #2" | vim -   "
<SaberX01> bibi234, there's lots of ways to do that. The amount of data will determine which is the best approach, one line, paragraph, config item etc.
<TJ-> zammit: makes you wonder where the lost packets were going!
<lotuspsychje> demon^eye: if you installed ubuntu 64bit FF will be also
<demon^eye> lotuspsychje,  : yes i did :D
<demon^eye> 10x
<zammit> TJ-, /dev/null (or equiv) i hope.
<SaberX01> bibi234, also, if there is a specific format the data must adhere too. You can use Perl, Bash, Ruby all sorts.
<lotuspsychje> demon^eye: most packages will be 64bit then, when you download them
<MonkeyDust> !info firefox | demon^eye looks version 26 to me
<ubottu> demon^eye looks version 26 to me: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 26.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.10.2 (saucy), package size 29651 kB, installed size 61245 kB
<zammit> bibi234, TJ-'s answer is pretty good, you could: $ captured=`echo -n .... | vim - ` use the backticks to capture stdout and throw it into a var, or redirect stdout entirely `>`
<demon^eye> if we aretalking on FF , what are the best fonts to set  ?
<demon^eye> i mean linux and wins got not the same ones
<hyutyi> no idea :(
<TJ-> demon^eye: The defaults are chosen with readability in mind
<hyutyi> it says that synaptic driver is not loader but xinput detects it
<Guest59359> Amazon is preinstalled on my Ubuntu 13.10 and I can't delete it. When I click on the Ubuntu menu and type in "amazon" it shows up under applications, and when I right click it won't let me delete if only gives the launch option. And when I click launch it brings me to amazon.com... I have been trying for a couple days to get rid of this now and can't. Same thing with Ubuntu One Music. Does anyone know how to get rid of this stuff?
<lotuspsychje> Guest59359: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363912/how-to-remove-amazon-and-ubuntu-one-music
<sitown> TJ-: Hi, and if anybody else can answer. You told me that the faulty suspend function is probably caused by the graphical interface. Unity. So if i uninstall and install gnome 3 or something it might help?
<k1l> Guest59359: open the application-lens/scope, then scroll down and you will see all scopes that are installed. then chose the one you dont want and hit disable
<k1l> Guest59359: or you can disable all online searches with one switch in the privacy settings in system settings
<demon^eye> tj- : i found other better ....
<bibi234> zammit TJ- : I've tried this one http://pastie.org/8582311, but without success, it says 'alert the output isn't redirected to a terminal'
<lotuspsychje> demon^eye: there is no 'best' that counts for everyone, its the users choice right
<TJ-> sitown: You don't need to uninstall anything, you can install alternatives alongside Unity and choose which one to use at each log-in by pressing the gear icon to the top-right of the username at the log-in prompt
<Guest59359> k1l, i disabled all online searches but Amazon and ubuntu one is still there. How do I open the application lens scope? Where is it located?
<demon^eye> lotuspsychje,  : yes , but some hebrew site look bad with the default ones
<bibi234> zammit: I don't know about backticks, I know about '>', but I've only done this to redirect stdout to a file, I don't understand how I should use it in this context (variable).
<k1l> Guest59359: see the askubuntu link
<demon^eye> so gota change them up
<zammit> bibi234, what about echo -n ... | vim - > out.file ?
<TJ-> bibi234: delete the leading "$" from the first line. When assigning to a variable do not preceed its name with the "$"
<lotuspsychje> demon^eye: you can always ask new font layouts in #firefox if you wish, maybe they might know some
<lotuspsychje> demon^eye: type about: in firefox for your architecture by the way
<bibi234> zammit: "captured=`echo -n "allo" | vim - > tmp" , test.sh: 4: test.sh: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<Guest59359> k1l, I filtered results by dash plugins like it said and there are non listed. but when I go to applications amazon and ubuntu one music are still there
<Guest59359> noneE
<Guest59359> ugh none* sorry
<zammit> bibi234, captured=`echo -n "allo" | vm - `;
<zammit> bibi234, then.... echo "$captured" > out.file;
<zammit> bibi234, round-about way of doing it, but just to illustrate the steps
<pepe221> HI I have one problem with my AGP videocard. When I scroll down fast, the screen turns black.  I paste you my syslog file to see my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6650902/
<lotuspsychje> pepe221: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset plz?
<SaberX01> zammit, I thought originally, he didn't want a temp.file though. Could have the script read an array | editor, re-write the array var
<ikonia> pepe221: I doubt you'll see that in a syslog
<sayah> Hi I have a simple question, how do you get to a command line prompt from the desktop in ubuntu?
<pepe221> yes ikonia
<pepe221> ubuntu 13.10
<k1l> Guest59359: please make a screenshot and show it here
<zammit> SaberX01, ah i missed that detail, then he just should omit the echo "$captured" > out.file; ...the contents are within $captured now :)
<ObrienDave> sayah, open a terminal
<sitown> TJ-: So the sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, is the one that probably would be the one with least bugs?
<bibi234> zammit: oh indeed I had missed a backtick, it still says "Vim: Alert: output isn't done on a terminal" (translated)
<sayah> ObrienDave: thanks, how do you get to terminal?
<zammit> try nano? i really have never attempted such a thing in bash!
<SaberX01> If the input is variable gonna have to read somwhere, if it's static, read a var, edit, rewrite the var.
<pepe221> lotuspsychje ubuntu  and the graphic card is an ati 3850 agp
<Guest59359> k1l,  I installed gksudo and i think i got rid of it i will restart and brb
<tapout> is there a 'howto' on disabling the ads/tracking in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> sayah, does right click "open terminal here" work?
<pepe221> lotuspsychje ubuntu 13.10 sorry
<lotuspsychje> pepe221: so you can boot fine to desktop, and after scrolling you get black screen?
<SaberX01> bibi234, is the input going to be static  or variable based on a condition or search or something?
<pepe221> lotuspsychje yes
<k1l> installing gksudo for disabling the amazon scope? there is alot wrong in your system
<sayah> ObrienDave: Nope, no right click window.
<lotuspsychje> pepe221: your 'additional driver' section shows other drivers?
<ObrienDave> sayah, look in your app menu. i DON"T do unity. ;)
<Guest6437> k1l,  THEY ARE GONE! I will make not of this thank you very much.
<djtorr3> just installed ubuntu on an Asus Ultrabook (dual booted with Win8), it has a Geforce 740M card in it, but ubuntu apparently isn't detecting that there's a nvidia card, so in the additional drivers sections it says no available additional drivers, is there some way around this?
<djtorr3> i'd just use the default drivers but it makes unity extremely slow
<TJ-> bibi234: "sudo apt-get install moreutils" then "export EDITOR=vim" then something like "capture=`echo "allo" | vipe | cat`"
<lotuspsychje> djtorr3: what does lshw -C video show after driver=
<bibi234> SaberX01: it should be the output of a command, basically I'd like to create a release tool, example "release 1.8.4", then it will use git to get the commit diff with previous versions, and I'd like to have a way to edit it so that I only keep relevant things, then it's added to a CHANGELOG file, and git tag, push.
<TJ-> bibi234: After installing the package, "man vipe" will help you
<zammit> bibi234, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10686183/pipe-vim-buffer-to-stdout
<TJ-> bibi234: "vipe" does exactly what you require, and you can set the editor using EDITOR
<Guest6437> I have another problem. I am using a Dell N4010 laptop with Ubuntu 13.10. I can't use my backlight keys on the keyboard to change my brightness I have to use command line. I know it's not a problem with the computer because I booted Windows and it works fine. Is there something I can install to make this function?
<zammit> TJ-, would be nice to have solution that does not require non-standard utils
<zammit> TJ-, (although vim isn't exactly standard either! but a bit more common, perhaps vi is best)
<lotuspsychje> its 13.10 screen error day again oO
<djtorr3> lotuspsychje, i don't see anything that says driver=, but it says product: GK208M [GeForce GT 740M]
<TJ-> zammit: "EDITOR=vi" or "EDITOR=nano" :)
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | djtorr3 try this maybe
<ubottu> djtorr3 try this maybe: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<jemark> TJ-: vim
<bibi234> TJ- zammit : well this looks like the tool! thanks I'll check this out
<pepe221_> lotuspsychje have you say me something??? it has happened another time the same problem and it has blocked
<lotuspsychje> djtorr3: did you setup ubuntu with an internet connection enabled?
<lotuspsychje> pepe221_: plz check your 'additional drivers' section to see if any other drivers list
<zammit> TJ-, bibi234 ...i wonder how crontab does it? ...wait no, it uses a temp file
<djtorr3> lotuspsychje, yes I did
<pepe221_> lotuspsychje yes,
<djtorr3> lotuspsychje, i checked additional drivers but saw nothing in there, said no additional available
<lotuspsychje> djtorr3: ok try the nvidia-current to test
<djtorr3> ubottu, i'm about to try nvidia-current again.  i tried it once and had to remove everything because after login it was just showing a black screen
<ubottu> djtorr3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> djtorr3: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -nn" please?
<pepe221_> lotuspsychje yes, I have the privative drivers of ATI but this ones, doesn't work well
<djtorr3> TJ-, i'm on here on a separate machine atm
<pepe221_> lotuspsychje I see all pixelated, and the pc doesn't turn on well
<djtorr3> TJ-, what specifically were you looking for out of lspci -nn?
<sitown> What is the best alternative to Unity, if you want a less buggy interface? Dont need 3d and animations.
<TJ-> djtorr3: The [vendor:device] ID
<lotuspsychje> pepe221_: you updated your system?
<SaberX01> TJ-, zammit I didn't know about this vipe app .. that's pretty slick .. have several scripts that could be much simpler with that.
<pepe221_> yes, i'm on ubuntu 13.10
<djtorr3> TJ-, not sure if this is it, i think you are looking for [8086:0a16] ?
<lotuspsychje> pepe221_: did your card work better on other ubuntu versions?
<pepe221_> no, allways happens the same
<djtorr3> TJ-, thats for an integrated graphics controller
<TJ-> djtorr3: No... I need the ID of the nvidia device. try "lspci -nn  | grep VGA"
<pepe221_> i'm using ubunutu since 12.4
<lotuspsychje> pepe221_: and 12.04 didnt run your card smoothly?
<TJ-> djtorr3: I thought the issue was with the nvidia device? If its an optimus system with dual GPUs you'll need a recent nvidia driver, or the bumblebee driver
<pepe221_> it happend the same
<djtorr3> TJ-,  line says 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0a16] (rev 09)
<lotuspsychje> pepe221_: maybe try a nomodeset or xubuntu/lubuntu
<pepe221_> I'm searching on google and people says that is a problem with the kernel
<pepe221_> I need an old kernel
<pepe221_> that supports  an AGP card
<pepe221_> with open source drivers
<SaberX01> Older kernel goign to mean older distro.
<SaberX01> Or allot of custom work.
<TJ-> djtorr3: As the system has two different GPUs, that's an Nvidia Optimus technology, so you need to focus on that issue. It isn't a simple video-driver issue, you'll probably need to look at the Bumblebee driver which is the open-source GPU-switcher
<jemark> pepe221_: what is your pc?
<TJ-> pepe221_: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -nn" please?
<pepe221_> jemark a desktop pc
<djtorr3> TJ-, so i'd look at installing bumblebee first then the nvidia drivers?
<sitown> sitdown
<SaberX01> pepe221_, what year roughly?
<lotuspsychje> jemark:  ati 3850 agp on ubuntu 13.10
<sitown> Sorry, wrong place i wrote
<pepe221_> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/6651005/
<TJ-> djtorr3: I can't tell you; I've not dabbled with Optimus personally, but I have seen experts in here talking about it. It appears it can be a pain! I read that recent nvidia drivers support it (I use nvidia 331 from the Xorg Edgers PPA, for example, which is supposed to)
<win5hit> hmmm, I've got a question that might be "hard" to answer... I've a ubuntu 13.10 server running as virtual machine on hyper-v, and I've enabled dynamic memory. the guest tells the host that it currently needs 589MB of RAM. but 'top' tells me: KiB Mem:    673072 total,   312684 used,   360388 free,    16592 buffers
<pepe221_> SaberX01 8-9 years approx
<djtorr3> TJ-, as i'm reading about it it looks like ubuntu itself supports it a little better on the newer versions too, appreciate the help, here's to a night of debugging i guess
<Daekdroom> win5hit, do you have zRAM enabled in the guest?
<TJ-> djtorr3: Good luck :)
<win5hit> Daekdroom: let me google that... never heard before :)
<nashant> Hi guys, I've got a problem. Just bought a new laptop and the touchpad doesn't have separate buttons, they're under the bottom corners. The issue is that if I touch these areas it moves the pointer. I've tried using synclient AreaBottomEdge, but that then disables the whole touchpad if I have my thumb on the dead area. Anyone know of a solution?
<lotuspsychje> !zram | win5hit
<ubottu> win5hit: zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<TJ-> pepe221_: You could be suffering bug #574884
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: can that be used on a desktop with ssd aswell?
<ubottu> bug 574884 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "RV670 card does not have 3d enabled out of box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574884
<Daekdroom> win5hit, you can find out whether it's enabled by running "dmesg | grep zram". If it is enabled, you'll see about 6 or 7 lines and one of them is something like "zram: Created 4 device(s) ..."
<Daekdroom> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: what are the advantages of this?
<pepe221_> TJ- and how could I fix it?
<win5hit> Daekdroom: no zram enabled
<Daekdroom> lotuspsychje, less paging, so in the case of SSD it means less spent writing cycles and longer drive life. Also, I'd guess better performance in situations the system is nearly out of free RAM.
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: nice hint mate tnx!
<TJ-> pepe221_: search for and read the comments in bugs related to the RV670 and test suggested work-arounds or fixes
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: you wouldnt know any other gui ssd tweak tools perhaps?
<win5hit> Daekdroom: so you are telling me that i want zram?
<Daekdroom> lotuspsychje, no, I don't.
<lotuspsychje> Daekdroom: ok tnx anyway
<TJ-> pepe221_: compare your system's configuration to those described in bug reports to identify if your system is very similar in configuration to that reported in the bug
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate!
<Daekdroom> win5hit, nope, I was trying to figure out why the values were different.
<pepe221_> TJ- my kernel is an old kernel??
<win5hit> Daekdroom: ok :)
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<pepe221_> 3.2.0-57-generic
<TJ-> pepe221_: Have you tested the most recent liveCD image (for 13.10) to see if the problem still exists there?
<win5hit> Daekdroom: so from the values reported by top i would say the system currently uses 312MB RAM, right?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he says he got issues on all ubuntu versions with that card
<Daekdroom> win5hit, 305MB
<win5hit> Daekdroom: ah, devided by 1024? i was lazy... :)
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yeah, but trying to get specifics. pepe221_ Have you seen/tested the solution at http://askubuntu.com/questions/316490/fixed-radeon-hd-3870-driver-installation-issue-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise
<pepe221> TJ- have you say me something, I had to reboot
<pepe221> :S
<TJ-> pepe221: Have you seen/tested the solution at http://askubuntu.com/questions/316490/fixed-radeon-hd-3870-driver-installation-issue-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise
<pepe221> TJ- i'm going to try it
<yick2> is there a  zoom pop up like this in FM? http://postimg.org/image/lrch699mn/ is this only for desktop?
<MonkeyDust> what's FM?
<yick2> thunar
<yick2> or any other
<k1l> FileManager
<Alex4o> hi
<Alex4o> error file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<Alex4o> i have that problem
<Alex4o> please help
<Rory> !grub | Alex4o
<ubottu> Alex4o: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SaberX01> Alex4o, Similar Problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<Alex4o> how to run terminal ?
<BluesKaj> Alex4o, alt+f2 , terminal
<Alex4o> thanx a lot guys
<SaberX01> BluesKaj, if you at the grub rescue >  .. ..  can you get to a console / terminal ?
<BluesKaj> SaberX01, ctl+alt+F1-F6 , don't think I've ever been at grub rescue
<demon^eye> i see latest VlC player is 2.1 2 ... and on ubuntu software center is 2.0.8 ? if so how can i upgrade it to latest version
<vvf> ciao
<vvf> !list
<ubottu> vvf: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<demon^eye> again ... what is the latest VLC for ubuntu ? since their site shows 2.1.2 and software center show 2.0.8
<demon^eye> anyone?
<ObrienDave> demon^eye, safer to stay with the repo versions
<SaberX01> BluesKaj, yeah understand grub rescue> is for grub, grub> is Grub2 .. but dont thing he can get to a console form there.
<demon^eye> ObrienDave,  : what do u mean?
<SaberX01> *think
<ObrienDave> demon^eye, the repo versions are more stable
<demon^eye> ObrienDave,  "repo" stand for?
<ObrienDave> demon^eye, repository. where you get the "software center" versions
<demon^eye> ObrienDave,  :  roger that :D
<SaberX01> !repo | demon^eye,
<ubottu> demon^eye,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<demon^eye> SaberX01, : 10x
<SaberX01> !backports | demon^eye, Also See:
<ubottu> demon^eye, Also See:: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BluesKaj> SaberX01, I probly used "Boot Repair". it's helped me in some of those situations
<SaberX01> demon^eye, looks like 2.1.2 is slatted for 14.04 .. fouund some PPA stuff, but unless your really need 2.1x .. ObrienDave is right, probably best to hang where your at until it's released.
<demon^eye> SaberX01, : "release" u mean via ubuntu software center?
<SaberX01> BluesKaj, I think BR is still in a PPA .. hope they release that soon, seems allot of folks could use that given the number of folks could use it here rescently.
<SaberX01> demon^eye, yes, should be released when 14.04 is released.
<BluesKaj> SaberX01, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hkr> is mate any good ?
<demon^eye> SaberX01, : u mean  ubuntu 14.04  ? will it be LTS also ? and where can i see any future release of UbuntU ? 10x :)
<hkr> or should i use gnome 2 >
<SaberX01> BluesKaj, yeah, have to add the PPA to get it.
<cfhowlett> demon^eye, for development releases see #ubuntu+1
<demon^eye> ok
<cfhowlett> hkr, yes. no. how would we know what appeals to you.  no way to answer.
<SaberX01> demon^eye, Yes Saucy has 2.0.8 and Trusty has 2.1.2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&keywords=vlc
<hkr> I'm asking about stability and you know... freedom and stuff
<Rory> hkr: In my opinion, Mate is the perfect desktop environment, however
<jj995> is there anything dangerous about using pull-debian-source/mk-build-deps/debuild to install a package from another distribution?  I can always uninstall with apt-get remove, right?
<Rory> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hkr> ok Rory. its xfce for me :D
<cfhowlett> jj995, mixing distros frequently leads to unpredicatable if not disasterous results
<hkr> which file manager does it use by default, Rory ?
<BluesKaj> SaberX01, fortunately I used the cd , since I didn't have usb boot capability at the time
<jj995> cfhowlett: disastrous results including not being able to just apt-get remove the thing you added to revert the disaster?
<TJ-> jj995: Depends on the source of the 'source' :p If it's upstream Debian, for most packages, it'll be OK. But as always, it depends on the specific package and differences against the Ubuntu version
<cfhowlett> jj995, yes that would be one possibility
<SaberX01> BluesKaj, It looks pretty good, goes through all the stuff we plow through here on a daily basis.
<cfhowlett> jj995, consider the attempt a nice science experiment  - probably not something to risk your production environment on ...
<jj995> ok, I'll just build the package my self under /usr/local then
<TJ-> jj995: I generally add a "debian/" directory to source packages I build in order to take advantage of dpkg/apt facilities later
<SaberX01> jj995, have a look at checkinstall, makes it easy to pull it back out if things go the wrong way.
<nikcsareb> hi
<SaberX01> Hello
<eoifj1> and nooow - reporting live from my fubared system! using lynx and irssi
<SaberX01> eoifj1, could be worse, could be at grub> .. .. ..
<Maveryck> ciao
<nikcsareb> My touch mouse aka trackpad is unsupported by xorg input synaptics What should i do? Where should i ask or report?
<TJ-> SaberX01: could be worser, could be at _
<SaberX01> :-)
<eoifj1> How comes some packages decide to remove the whole desktop environment?! (And how do I get the idea to allow that?!)
<SaberX01> TJ-, yeah, if ya get the dreaded _  things have gone really sideways ...
<k1l> eoifj1: depends on what packages you remove
<jj995> SaberX01: thanks, I'll give checkinstall a try
<eoifj1> last time I logged in I still managed to open a terminal and had about 1.5 fonts :D
<cfhowlett> eoifj1, details?  crystal ball is in the shop ...
<TJ-> eoifj1: If package libVital is removed, everything that depends on libVital, and everything that depends on packages that depend on libVital, get removed
<eoifj1> I think I was installing gvim yesterday. The removal of about 100 packages happened so fast I could not stop it
<TJ-> eoifj1: If you need to reinstall them, you ought to be able to find a log of what was removed in /var/log/apt/history.log
<jj995> SaberX01: usually I just run make install with some preface directory like /usr/local/boost so that I can just remove /usr/local/boost if I want, but that makes it a pain since it isn't in standard search paths -- checkinstall lets you get best of both worlds, right? standard search paths + easy to remove
<_5andr0> hey guys. i got this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396804/rtl8111-8168b-rev-06-ethernet-controller-not-working-with-ubuntu-12-04-03-13-1 offering some btc for a solution
<SaberX01> jj995, Yup there's also some auto stuff that's pretty nifty too.
<eoifj1> at the last boot I wrote a .py script to reset them to manually installed, it seemed to work, but I didn't get all of them
<SaberX01> jj995, auto-apt run ./configure  works pretty slick
<eoifj1> i'll reboot now, lets see what works
<djtorr3> i have a problem with nvidia/intel optimus dual gpu in ubuntu, i'm trying to find a way to simply enable bumblebee or whatever i need to run default in unity so that i can use nvidia drivers
<TJ-> _5andr0: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -nn" please?
<k1l> !away > dziegler
<ubottu> dziegler, please see my private message
<TJ-> _5andr0: If its a pain, what I want to see is the [vendor:device] PCI ID of the network device
<_5andr0> TJ-: sure, it's a bit of a hassle. will take a while because the rig is in an ice cold cellar. brb
<cfhowlett> *wine cellar* ??
<eoij> There and back again. I can access the terminal after the splash screen. Still no graphical environment. I installed xorg, gnome-desktop and others.
<TJ-> _5andr0: Arghh... OK ... also, can you tell me if it has the package "r8168-dkms" installed? " dpkg-query -l 'r8168*' | grep '^ii'  ''
<k1l> eoij: what desktop do you want to use?
<eoij> unity
<k1l> eoij: make sure a 'dm is instaled, like lightdm
<k1l> eoij: install lightdm and ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> eoij: lightdm should start X. is lightdm installed and the service enabled?
<eoij> lightdm is installed, ubuntu-desktop too
<eoij> lightdm returns "Failed to use bus name org.freeDesktop.DisplayManager"
<k1l> eoij: are you root or a user? what command did you start lightdm with?
<_5andr0> TJ-: Ethernet Controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)      brb again for the dkms package
<eoij> I started lightdm with root
<_5andr0> cfhowlett: wish it was a wine cellar, but no. it's an unused cellar full of spiderwebs and dust :D
<MarkDavies_> where is the file xinetd.conf on new Ubuntus?
<eoij> k1l: it blinks a while and when I switch to another terminal and back, the mentioned message is shown
<MarkDavies_> well, it doesn't even have inetd/xinetd daemons. What are these replaced by?
<k1l> start lightdm as a user with "sudo service lightdm start"
<eoij> "Job is already running"
<k1l> then do a "restart"
<eoij> i stopped and started it now
<eoij> and I even _heard_ something :D
<eoij> the ubuntu-login-sound
<eoij> but I see nothing except a frozen underscore
<eoij> now i switched back and there is "lightdm started running"
<eoij> I still get no response from "tty7"
<pozzio> ciao, per vedere skygo mi chiede l'installazione di silverlight ma non capisco (e non mi fa capire il web) dove scaricare il programma per ubunu. Chi mi può gentilmente aiutare?
<k1l> !it | pozzio
<ubottu> pozzio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pozzio> ok
<nashant> Hi guys, I really want to use ubuntu but I've got a problem. Just bought a new laptop and the touchpad doesn't have separate buttons, they're under the bottom corners. The issue is that if I touch these areas it moves the pointer. I've tried using synclient AreaBottomEdge, but that then disables the whole touchpad if I have my thumb on the dead area. Anyone know of a solution?
<mazinho> helpe me
<mazinho> meu som não funcinoa
<mazinho> funciona
<mazinho> my sound stopped working
<k1l> eoij: see the logs from Xorg and syslog to get to know what is wrong there
<mazinho> how?
<TJ-> _5andr0: Your AskUbuntu question says you manually installed the r8168 driver, but the preferred way to install that driver is using the "r8168-dkms" package. You can download it as a single .deb and transfer it to the host, then install it manually using "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/r8168-dkms.deb" from the following link
<nashant> mazinho: He's not talking to you
<banex> Hello Al
<TJ-> _5andr0: From this link choose first the Ubuntu version that is installed (for each version, prefer the -updates and -backports variations to get the latest version)
<ddosantos> hi there, little question about memory usage
<TJ-> _5andr0: The package is available for Quantal (12.10) and later
<ddosantos> executing df -h I get /dev/sda7             127G   92G   30G  76% /home
<ddosantos> but the du -sch at /home level says 88G
<ddosantos> do I have 4G missing?
<_5andr0> TJ-: no packages installed like that. i tried installing it like that: http://sikpigs.wordpress.com/2013/10/07/realtek-r8168-on-ubuntu-12-04/ but it sais dkms not found. u said "from this link" but i can't see a link :S
<TJ-> _5andr0: lol I forgot to paste it! >>> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=quantal&searchon=names&keywords=r8168-dkms
<TJ-> _5andr0: Those instructions are incomplete and don't cover blacklisting the r8169 driver and having the r8168 driver auto-load
<TJ-> _5andr0: I suspect you'll need to use "dkms" to remove the manually installed version *first*
<_5andr0> well, then i have to build dkms^^
<TJ-> _5andr0: 'dkms' should be installed. What you'll need do is something along the lines of "sudo dkms remove r8168/8.0.037.00 --all"
<TJ-> _5andr0: Then you can do the "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/r8168-dkms.deb"
<tux31> how install sis video driver
<_5andr0> can't find the r8168-dkms.deb package for precice lts. can i take the quantal.deb package? i swear i got an error message when using sudo dkms that dkms it wasn't found on a fresh precice desktop install
<freefox> hi,it says "no free space on home drive, KDE cannot start" at startup, beven though I freed up space, what can I do?
<anuvrat> I am trying to boot off a live usb of ubuntu 13.04 (works fine on one of my machines) but gives "can't stat /root/var/cache... password.dat': Input/output error" on other machine (lenovo thinkpad') ..
<anuvrat> could someone tell me what could be the problem?
<TJ-> _5andr0: Arghh, it might be it was optional in Precise, but I can't recall now
<TJ-> _5andr0: Not sure if the Quantal  r8168-dkms package would work but in theory it might, since it is a source-only package. It depends on whether specific kernel patches are needed/included for the Precise kernel.
<freefox> and it says "Error writing headers; rc = [-28]" on the console
<TJ-> _5andr0: You could save a lot of grief if you could temporarily plug in a spare network card or USB network adapter to gain network access... anything you can 'borrow' from another system temporarily?
<_5andr0> yea, that could work. what can i do when internet is working?
<TJ-> _5andr0: You could ssh to it from your warm and cosy PC, and then install software/pastebin results of commands so we can help you better
<_5andr0> great idea. brb
<freefox> help!
<TJ-> _5andr0: OK, I have to go run the huskies so will be away for a while; someone else should be able to pick up helping you
<_5andr0> okay hf ;) thx
<pikaren> why is mint ranked ahead of ubuntu on distrowatch
<k1l> pikaren: that is a topic for the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ronn5241> Distrowatch just measures the number of views the main website gets, it isn't the measure of how many users use those distros
<BluesKaj> pikaren, it's political :)
<ROPA> is there anyway to have a program play an audio file at full volume ev en if the master volume control is set to a low volume level???
<ObrienDave> ROPA, no, that's why it's called the MASTER volume
<ROPA> ObrienDave can a command line direct the master volume to be turned up to full, play the short audio file, then redue the master volume control back to its previous setting??? Is there really no way to do this??
<CrzyUchiha2486> sup guys, trying to install mpv player, new to linux, any help would be appreciated
<jrib> ROPA: sure, you can do that.  You can also set volume to more than 100% for the application
<xangua> !find mpv
<ubottu> Found: libdevel-dumpvar-perl
<CrzyUchiha2486> I've tried a couple of guides to build it my self with no luck unfortunetly
<CrzyUchiha2486> !find mpv
<ubottu> Found: libdevel-dumpvar-perl
<ROPA> jrib that works once, until the system reboots-
<jrib> ROPA: what do you mean by "that".  I mentioned two options
<djangonoob> I have got a new laptop and switched from 12.04 to 13.10 and I think my sony eye-toy which I am using for a python project is not working anymore
<djangonoob> I see it with lsusb
<djangonoob> I think the python code should be correct
<ObrienDave> "sony eye-toy", wasn't that for a PS3?
<djangonoob> it is the older one
<ROPA> jrib when I set the sound system to play wide open for a particular application, the next time the system is rebooted, it has to be adjusted again.
<djangonoob> for ps2 (or ps1?)
<jrib> ROPA: ok
<jrib> ROPA: your question is how to make that persistent?
<eoij> still no graphics here :/
<djangonoob> ObrienDave, it was working with the old laptop and ubuntu 12.04
<ROPA> jrib persistance might make it work.........
<ObrienDave> djangonoob, don't know what to tell ya. sorry
<jrib> ROPA: i'm trying to figure out what your actual question is.
<eoij> "trusty" tahr
<ROPA> jrib I will elaborate............
<ObrienDave> eoij, "trusty" support is in #ubuntu+1
<ROPA> I want a notification to be heard even if the master volume is turned down.........in my case, I want xchat irc program to advise me when my brother comes online and I need to be able to hear it even if I'm in the next room and the master volume is set to a low setting.
<dramon> i am using ubuntu 13.10 and have installed java plugin but firefox is not running javascript so i wonder if someone can help me figure it out
<ROPA> jrib I want a notification to be heard even if the master volume is turned down.........in my case, I want xchat irc program to advise me when my brother comes online and I need to be able to hear it even if I'm in the next room and the master volume is set to a low setting.
<jrib> ROPA: so as I suggested before, either make the app raise master volume, play, restore master volume or have the app raise its application volume past 100%
<eoij> It was not the thars fault, it was mine. I guess it would also happen with other releases
<jrib> ROPA: you need to decide on one of these options (or suggest a new one), then try to use it/implement it
<davor> hello
<eoij> The interesting thing is, when I do a full restart on the lightdm service, i hear the login sound every time, now the terminal in which I started it indicates that no output was found
<djangonoob> how can I find out what ubuntu 12.04 does with my eye-toy after I connect it what ubuntu 13.10 does not?
<eoij> tty1 says: "Failed to start NVIDIA PRIME Power Saving Mode"
<ROPA> jrib all the programs I tried so far will only play at a setting that is limited by the master volume setting.
<k1l> djangonoob: dmesg
<jrib> ROPA: so as I suggested before, either make the app raise master volume, play, restore master volume or have the app raise its application volume past 100%
<k1l> eoij: so its a video card issue with hybrid graphic
<jrib> ROPA: to expand on the second option, with pulseaudio you can set volume past 100%.  See pavucontrol for example
<ObrienDave> ROPA, how's this.... turn down the volume on ALL other apps except for Xchat
<dramon> could someone help me figure it out what happen in my firefox that dont play youtube videos
<davor> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 x64 to a Lenovo G710. I can get to the bootloader, but upon selecting Install or Try without installing, I get a black screen (no backlight either, black as if the computer is off). I have tried setting SATA mode to compatible and switching from EFI to legacy, all to no avail.
<zteam> Hi guys!
<zteam> is there any easy way to convert a a KDE-icon theme to Gnome?
<jrib> ROPA: I assume one can manipulate the application volume with something like pactl or pacmd.  Or that those settings can be saved and restored.  Or that they can be configured statically somewhere.  I don't know the details; I'm just suggesting a path for you to take
<davor> If I just leave it to boot off the DVD on its own, it gets to the violet screen with the little man and keyboard drawing on the bottom, and then said black screen follows
<eoij> k1l: So there is probably some package that was previously removed that caused this?
<k1l> yes, possible. we still dont know what you removed. but the apt log in /var/log can tell you
<jrib> ROPA: how do you make xchat notify you?  Is it built-in or is it launching some external application?
<ROPA> jrib xchat has it built in......OR you can specify a sound player and the file to play........
<k1l> jrib: its in the xchat settings
<jrib> ROPA: so probably the easiest/kludgiest solution is to just launch a script that modifies volume, plays sound, restores volume (bonus for just modifying the app volume that's playing the sound)
<eoij> interesting: apt held the nvidia-319-updates back.
<ROPA> jrib ok-so I need to learn about writing scripts???
<ObrienDave> eoij, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> ROPA: it's probably handy to learn how to write a basic script, yes.  Do you use the command line at all?
<ROPA> I'm a near beginner, and prefer the command line.
<ROPA> jrib I'm a near beginner, and prefer the command line.
<jrib> ROPA: a basic script is just a text file with one command per line and a special line at the very top of the form "#!/bin/bash" that has executable permissions (chmod +x script)
<ROPA> none to the sound plyers have the ability to independently raise the mster volume level though.
<Kartagis> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) <--- with this audio device, all I get is a constant buzz in skype. this started happening with 13.10 update. any ideas?
<jrib> ROPA: you can change the volume with pactl or pacmd
<jrib> ROPA: google something like "pulseaudio volume command" or "pulseaudio pacmd pactl volume raise" etc.  I don't know the command offhand
<ROPA> jrib ok, so script wring and pacmd and pactl are the topics I NEED TO LEARN ABOUT??!! I can do that, thanks for the nudge in the right direction !!
<ROPA> wring = writing.
<jrib> ROPA: yes.  Start by write some basic script that says "hello".  Then, try to figure out the commands that control volume.  Then combine your knowledge...
<ROPA> jrib ok, that sounds like a plan-any idea how to sense the initial master volume level and then return it to that level after the alert sound is played???
<jrib> ROPA: not offhand
<jrib> ROPA: make that the last thing you worry about
<ROPA> jrib ok, I'll hit the books again....Ive never written a script before, unless a .bat file in windows counts::>
<ROPA> jrib I thank you, you were incredibly helpful.
<LjL> ROPA: that's pretty much jrib, yeah
<jrib> a wild LjL appears
<mbicknell1> Anyone around the Middle Ga area?
<Rory> !anyone | mbicknell1
<ubottu> mbicknell1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dna__> scope-runner-dbs.py keeps crashing in my 13.10. Any ideas why?
<mbicknell1> I'm looking for someone in the Middle GA area (Warner Robins, Macon), to give a paid session on setting up a mail server on ubuntu. Yes, paid.
<dna__> mbicknell1, have you tried ubuntu-offtopic ?
<mbicknell1> I will try, thank you!
<dramon> what command should i use to deleted completely firefox and install it again without remember how was set before?
<dramon> in the terminal
<dna__> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<dramon> dna__, is that better than purge?
<dramon> cause is still putting the bookmarks
<ObrienDave> dramon, use purge to completely remove
<xangua> dramon: the configuration is in your home ~/.firefox
<dramon> ObrienDave, i did but still remember the config
<xangua> Or it was ~/.mozilla
<jrib> dramon: you probably just want to create a new profile (firefox -ProfileManager) or rename ~/.mozilla
<dramon> well...the problem is this...for some reason firefox stop running java
<dennis_> dramon: did you update to firefox 26?
<dramon> dennis_, no
<dramon> dennis_, i just installed ubuntu 13.10
<tacorwin> dramon: try reinstalling Java, and/or Firefox.
<dennis_> the ubuntu updater might have updated firefox. can you check the version?
<dramon> tacorwin, i did...although now i would like to use something stronger that apt-get purge
<foxx> hello all. does anyone know why a loop mount does not lock the file being mounted? i.e. `mount -o loop /root/somefile.img /mnt/somepath` does not seem to lock `/root/somefile.img`, so im able to delete the file yet the mount remains there (albeit with a deleted warning inside `mount`). any ideas on why this is not done by default, and whether it can be locked?
<jrib> foxx: does "lock" have a special meaning or are you just using it to mean "prevent from being deleted"
<foxx> jrib: sorry, i should have been more specific. in this instance, its to prevent write/delete.
<jrib> foxx: have you ever seen that behavior?  I haven't
<foxx> jrib: actually, thats a good point. i dont think i have.
<foxx> well, ive seen write lock, but not delete lock
<jrib> foxx: why do you want that behavior?
<tacorwin> Just do  "apt-get remove firefox firefox* java* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install firefox icedtea
<dramon> xangua, when we purge firefox it also remove the configuration right?
<xangua> dramon: no, the configuration is in your home
<foxx> jrib: mostly to prevent accidental user fuckups. i wonder if setting sticky bit would do the trick
<tacorwin> Whoops. Didn't finish that! dramon ^^
<dramon> tacorwin, ok
<jrib> foxx: depending on the scenario, permissions or chattr +i might be sufficient
<foxx> jrib: just saw +i now, checking man page
<foxx> that looks exactly like what i need, will give it a shot. thank you sir!
<dramon> tacorwin, but did you read what xangua says?...the configuration is in different location
<djzekome> q
<tacorwin> dramon: 10:30:05 <tacorwin> Just do  "apt-get remove firefox firefox* java* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install firefox icedtea-6-plugin icedtea-7-plugin" also, delete the ~/.mozilla directory.
<dramon> tacorwin, thanks...i am on it
<tacorwin> You may also want to reinstall other versions of Java you may want/need
<dramon> tacorwin, they working good in chrome so i dont know what happened with firefox
<dramon> so i am just removing firefox
<tacorwin> Also install icedtea-7-plugin and icedtea-6-plugin, if that doesn't work
<dramon> tacorwin, thats a good idea...i think i also did
<Dudytz> hi all .. what is a "non-interative" session?
<TJ-> dramon: Are you aware that Firefox 26 blocks Java plug-ins by default?
<TJ-> dramon: See https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/26.0/releasenotes/
<dramon> TJ-, didnt know that although i just installed ubuntu 13.10 on my new system :-P
<tacorwin> dramon, TJ-, I wasn't aware of that either.
<TJ-> dramon: I just came back in, but I got the drift that your problem was Firefox not executing Java applets, but Chrome will... that would be one explanation
<Dudytz> is a gnome session a "non interative" session?
<dennis_> if you selected to download updates during ubuntu setup you will have the Firefox 26
<dramon> TJ-, thats right but ...what we have to do then?
<TJ-> dramon: In Firefox's Tools > Addons > Plugins, you may see that the Java plugin is set to "Ask to Activate"
<dramon> TJ-, doesnt even show though
<TJ-> dramon: OK... once you've re-installed the icedtea-plugin packages and restarted Firefox, the Java plugin should show up
<dalit> i love ubuntu but have limited hardware.Im considering xubuntu but is it possible to remove dash and have xfce in ubuntu?
<dalit> Is it possible to remove dash and have xfce in ubuntu?
<Steve^> I'm trying to read command line email, but struggling to give the username in the right format.. if the username is steve@mydomain.com, what value do I give to "mail -u ..."?
<HTML5lover> I know this is the ubuntu irc, but is anyone else unable to boot Fedora, OpenSUSE, or Slackware from usb?
<owljoel> hi
<dalit> HTML5lover : no
<Rory> HTML5lover: Why don't you ask ##linux
<dalit> Is it possible to remove dash and have xfce in ubuntu?
<TJ-> Steve^: "mail -u $USER" where $USER is your logged-in username *or* another local system user that you have sufficient permissions to access their /home/$USER/ directory
<owljoel> anyone knows where to ask about c programming?
<TJ-> dalit: The 'dash' is part of Unity so if you use XFCE the 'dash' won't be used
<MarkDavies> how can I learn what the ip of my computer is?
<MarkDavies> by the use of a command line, I mean
<daftykins> MarkDavies: ifconfig in a terminal if you want to do it command line
<Steve^> TJ-, ah ok, in my case that doesn't match up, so I probably need to specify the file location of the mailbox?
<dalit> TJ- can i have xfce without installing xubuntu
<MarkDavies> daftykins: but it gives me 192.168.1.10
<dalit> i know dash is default
<TJ-> owljoel: Probably the "##c" channel, although we have experts in here too for Ubuntu-related questions
<dalit> so i m ready to remove Unity
<dramon> TJ-, i have icedtea-web plugin "always active"
<daftykins> MarkDavies: do you mean you want your internet-facing IP?
<owljoel> ok, thanks
<TJ-> dalit: Yes, using "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<MarkDavies> daftykins: exactly
<dalit> TJ- then will it work normally?
<daftykins> MarkDavies: well that's only possible if it were an interface on your local machine. you could wget whatismyip.com or use a text-based browser like lynx to visit whatismyip.com
<ObrienDave> dalit, LOL it will work
<TJ-> MarkDavies: From the command line: "wget -qO- http://ipecho.net/plain ; echo"
<dalit> TJ- ObrienDave : i mean i have limited hardware
<dalit> TJ- ObrienDave : no graphic card lesser RAM
<dramon> anyway i just check and i am using firefox 25
<MarkDavies> TJ-: it doesn't work
<TJ-> dalit: Once xubuntu-desktop is installed you'll be able to select an XFCE session from the log-in screen, by pressing the Gear icon next to the username
<TJ-> MarkDavies: What result do you get?
<MarkDavies> oh, ok, there is O instead of 0
<ObrienDave> dalit, I run Xubuntu on laptop. integrated graphics. no card. works just fine
<dalit> TJ- i want to make that xfce the default choice. possible?
<jj1234> is Network Manager no longer a service in 13.10?  I can't seem to be able to restart it
<dalit> ObrienDave : ya but i want ubuntu without Unity
<TJ-> dalit: Someone else needs to confirm this, but I believe once you've installed xubuntu-desktop you could remove ubuntu-desktop... possibly need a little more work though. Not had to do it myself in a long time
<dalit> Unity is cumbersome
<TJ-> jj1234: How are you trying to start it?
<gvo> dalit that's being polite
<ObrienDave> dalit, the core is the same, just a different desktop manager
<jj1234> well I was just trying to restart it
<jj1234> it's an upstart job, right?
<dalit> gvo : LOL
<TJ-> jj1234: Yes, "sudo service network-manager restart"
<ObrienDave> dalit, if you remove Unity and install XFCE, you are running Xubuntu. no difference
<jj1234> whoa, ok so that works
<jj1234> so it doesn't work if I run it as the root user
<dramon> ok there is a option in help firefox menu where you can restart firefox with all add-on dissabled and re-install firefox as originally comes so i got to get it fixed...thanks guys
<dalit> ObrienDave : then its fine
<ObrienDave> yes
<jj1234> i'm not sure I understand that
<dalit> ObrienDave : i will do it that way
<FiremanEd> dalit: you could opt by just installing sudo apt-get install xfce4
<TJ-> jj1234: Yes, "sudo" provides root privileges.
<dalit> FiremanEd : then i will get rid of Unity?
<jj1234> right, but how come when I run it as the root user, it says 'unknown job: network-manager'
<TJ-> jj1234: Depends how you switch to 'root'. The login environment may not be fully set-up. You should use "sudo -i"
<jj1234> yep, wasn't using 'su -'
<jj1234> just doing 'su'
<TJ-> jj1234: aha
<FiremanEd> dalit: no, removing unity is not recommended, but you can go all the way and do a Ubuntu minimal install. You install only the packages you want and in your case you would add xfce4 to the list of packages to install (not Gnome or Unity). That way you will get no packages from Xubuntu, except the ones you have selected.
<jj1234> fantastic, thanks
<daum_> anyone have the lenovo u510? thinking about getting one refurbed and was curious if people like it with ubuntu
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dalit> FiremanEd : ya somebody even suggested me "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<FiremanEd> dalit: If I recall xubuntu-desktop has a dropdown at login to use xfce
<ObrienDave> dalit, that will get you a more "complete" DE
<ObrienDave> FiremanEd, yes, xfce and xubuntu dropdown
<dalit> ok then gong for ubuntu install with xfce interface added later
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys, I am unable to log into my account after changing to a Gnome theme on Ubuntu GNOME.
<FiremanEd> dalit: good deal
<dalit> thanks guys
<isidore> hello , everyone, I met a problem
<allstarsnorks2> How do I log back into Ubuntu GNOME after getting stuck on a login screen?
<isidore> I develop an IM software, server program runs in linux, and Client program runs in windows
<isidore> linux can receive Net Packet from windows, but windwos can't receive Net Packet from linux
<isidore> who can tell me why?
<TJ-> isidore: Without seeing your application source-code and test-rig, no-one. What steps have you taken so far to diagnose the issue?
<isidore> the server source code  and client source run windows, and there is no problem
<isidore> @<TJ-> how can I show you my application and source code to ?
<TJ-> isidore: Sounds as if you need to check the network connectivity, routing, and firewalls
<moi> hi
<moi> salut
<moi> ok
<isidore> there is another phenemenon about linux can't ping windows success, howerver windows can ping linux success
<moi> fine
<isidore> <TJ-> but there are so many IM software in the business market, they could't make every client user to think their  e network connectivity, routing, and firewalls
<jos-z> Weet iemand iets voor de installatie van Lexmark z1270
<lotuspsychje> !nl | jos-z
<ubottu> jos-z: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lotuspsychje> !lexmark | jos-z
<ubottu> jos-z: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<jos-z> lotuspsychje> Dat ga ik even proberen
<Merce> Hola
<choxte> hola merce
<Merce> ola choxte
<lotuspsychje> !es | Merce
<ubottu> Merce: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Merce> ok
<Merce> eoooooooo
<choxte> que pasa merce?
<lotuspsychje> english guys
<Merce> no se eskee nadieeennn habla
<choxte> aqui se hanla inglés solamente merce
<choxte> habla*
<Merce> no
<Merce> poco
<Merce> bueno po entonces me boi
<litropy> I'm running ubuntu from an external HD. My internal HD is damaged, however it does mount. When I attempt to browse my user folders, I get a permissions error. Is this a simple case of chown?
<Merce> adios
<choxte>  bye
<_nix_> litropy, indeed. Try browsing as a root user
<shreezbot_> Hi!  I'm looking for a way to have all files created in a directory have the permissions bits set to 666.  Do you guys know of a way to do this?
 * hardis 5x5 on
<arunkumar413> I friends, I want to create sqlite database the GUI way. is there any good application for ubuntu
 * hardis 5x5 on
<_nix_> arunkumar413, yeah.. look for sqlite manager in firefox addons
<qin> !es | choxte
<ubottu> choxte: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hardis> nix
<hardis>  cm?
<hardis> 5x5
<hardis> ?
<hardis> ?
<FloodBot1> hardis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_nix_> Heh
<arunkumar413> _nix_: ya, I've tried that but having issues with foreign keys
<litropy> _nix_, thanks. where can I find my drive in bash, anyway? /media only has floppies; when I try sda2 (which is my mounted, damaged drive), it tells me it's not a directory. 'b' is next to sda2's listing.
 * hardis 5x5 cm?
 * hardis 5x5 on
<demophobia> Can Ubuntu get viruses from visiting porn websites?
<TJ-> demophobia: Not as easily as you can :p
<OerHeks> litropy, 'mount' should tell you where
<_nix_> litropy, try "mount | grep sda2" in bash and it should show you where sda2 is mounted
<ObrienDave> TJ-, rofl
<lotuspsychje> demophobia: you should always be prudent for forms of malware
<demophobia> ObrienDave, ?
<_nix_> arunkumar413, not sure then heh. I do this stuff with mysql workbench but that's for mysql alone I think
<demophobia> lotuspsychje, of course, but I am not the only user of this computer ...
<lotuspsychje> demophobia: if you hit a malicious banner, while pc banking...things can happen right
<demophobia> "pc banking"?
<lotuspsychje> demophobia: keep a healthy paranoia, is my point
<foxx> lotuspsychje: anything can happen when your browsing.
<glitsj16> arunkumar413: have you tried sqliteman yet? should be in the ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> foxx: true
<foxx> lotuspsychje: there is no 100% way to prevent all attacks, the best you can do is layer multiple defences
<lotuspsychje> foxx: agree on that
<_nix_> Browsing with javascript and plugins disabled helps
<foxx> but a great start would be to disable flash, java, javascript (unless pre-auth'd), anti virus where possible, lowered user permissions.. etc
<TJ-> arunkumar413: what issues are you having? which version of sqlite are you using?
<lotuspsychje> !security | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<rah> my parents' machine has Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) on it
<rah> it has a GNOME 2 desktop
<rah> I want to upgrade it
<_nix_> rah, awesome
<foxx> lotuspsychje: if you want to do crazy, then throw in a passive DPI such as snort, or sourcefire. run your workspace inside a virtual machine with snapshots that revert on every run. check for root kits from a clean OS with your virtual machine bind mounted in
<arunkumar413> TJ-: I'm unable to define a foreign key
<rah> but if their desktop changes, they'll shout at me
<shreezbot_> So does anyone know of a way to have all files created in a directory created with certain permissions bits?  For example, I want all files created in /media/data1/ to have permissions bits of 766 regardless of the user who created the files....
<foxx> lotuspsychje: the question is, what are you trying to protect, and how far do you want to go to protect it
<rah> so, can I upgrade to a recent release of Ubuntu and retain the GNOME 2 desktop?
<foxx> lotuspsychje: because honestly, this can escalate all the way to sitting inside your own home built faraday cage. im not joking :)
<gordonjcp> rah: it's no longer developed
<_nix_> rah, there's a MATE desktop
<litropy> _nix_, nevermind, I was ssh'ed into another box, thinking it was my computer.
<lotuspsychje> foxx: i know this, demophobia started the question
<OerHeks> rah no, gnome2 is dead
<foxx> ahh
<TJ-> arunkumar413: Show us the syntax you're using, and tell us the sqlite version
<_nix_> litropy, lol
<foxx> my bad, misread your message!
<lotuspsychje> no sweat :p
<foxx> demophobia: be afraid!
<_nix_> shreezbot_, you can try that with a umask I guess
<arunkumar413> TJ-: actually , i'm doing the GUI way
<foxx> total paranoia is total awareness. but additional security is usually a pita.
<rah> _nix_: will the MATE desktop retain the panel layout, etc., of a user's GNOME 2 desktop?
<gordonjcp> rah: maybe, maybe not
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<gordonjcp> MATE is the hacked-about reanimated corpse of Gnome 2
<_nix_> rah, MATE desktop kinda looks like gnome2 but there's some difference somewhere. I haven't really used it, KDE fellow here heh
<_nix_> Yes, what gordonjcp said
<gordonjcp> rah: just use Unity like a normal person
<shreezbot_> _nix_, I'll try to google that...  Thanks!  :)
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Can anybody clarify what is the key difference between Xubuntu and Lubuntu? If both are minimal, then why two?
<demophobia> What calendar program should I use? Can I export my iCal calendars into it?
<rah> gordonjcp: the issue isn't what I want to use
<rah> gordonjcp: the issue is what will prevent my parents from shouting at me
<rah> gordonjcp: Unity will make my parents shout at me
<gordonjcp> rah: no, it won't
<rah> gordonjcp: eh?
<gordonjcp> rah: it took my mum all of about ten seconds to figure it out
<ObrienDave> rah, only until they get used to it ;P
<gordonjcp> it's much quicker than Gnome 2 used to be
<rah> gordonjcp: that doesn't contradict what I said
<_nix_> shreezbot_, but umask would apply to your login shell. As in, do "umask 0111" in bash and then any file you create would have 0666 perms
<TJ-> arunkumar413: I'd recommend checking you can do it from the sqlite shell first. If that works, it narrows the issue down to the GUI you use
<rah> is MATE the only fork in Ubuntu?
<arunkumar413> glitsj16: now I've tried the sqliteman, but there is no option to define a foreign key
<rah> is Cinamon in Ubuntu?
<rah> (sp?)
<shreezbot_> _nix_, Oh, that might not work for me then.  There is an application running as another user that is creating the files...  :(
<rah> Cinnamon
<phillyj> will i get some error if I install both IDE and SATA optical drives in my machine?
<shreezbot_> _nix_, I have another task, running as another user, that needs to be able to have full rw access to the files, but it can't because it doesn't have permission...  :(
<_nix_> rah, there's Cinnamon in Ubuntu. I'd suggest trying out mint.
<_nix_> shreezbot_: oh, hmm.
<rah> _nix_: why mint?
<litropy> _nix_,  so I'm now ready to (attempt to) copy my user directory from my damaged HD to my external HD, where I'm running Ubuntu. I'm using root. Will that set the owner of all files and directories to root, or will they be unaffected? Eventually, I'd like to chown it all to my Ubuntu user.
<rah> hmm
<rah> scratch that
<_nix_> rah, mint because Cinnamon is their child and they have the best implementation
<glitsj16> arunkumar413: i'm with TJ-: even when you use a sqlite GUI you will have to enter properly syntaxed and correct sql commands, a GUI isn't pure magic
<rah> I read "mint" as "MATE"
<_nix_> litropy, depends on how you're copying. If you do it with cp -a it'll preserve ownership and permissions. You can always do a recursive chown anyway though
<_nix_> shreezbot_, is this process creating files as well?
<litropy> _nix_, thx
<_nix_> litropy, I
<TJ-> arunkumar413: I've ust used sqliteman to create 3 tables, the third having two foreign key definitions to the other tables
<_nix_> litropy, I'd suggest using something like scalpel if it's a damaged HD
<shreezbot_> _nix_, Well, there is the process creating the files running as one user, and then another process that needs to be able to move the files running as another user...
<_nix_> shreezbot_, how about putting both users in the same group and applying group read/write umask on them?
<arunkumar413> TJ-: then when adding the record how do we select the foreign key
<rah> thanks
<_nix_> litropy, oh check this out http://foremost.sourceforge.net/ :)
<litropy> _nix_ too late for that, already started cp. Will check it out while I wait, though.
<shreezbot_> _nix_, That sounds like exactly what I'd like to do...
<Rick_> first timer : what are hot topics?
<RiotingPacifist> When I try and add a connection i get Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: (32) No session found for uid 1000 (unknown), but polkit is set to allow me to create connections and doing it as root works
<shreezbot_> _nix_, Actually, if both users are members of the same group, so I even need to set a umask?
<_nix_> shreezbot_, I -think- the default umask is 0022 which translates to u=rwx,g=rx,o=rx in Ubuntu. Can't verify it right now though.
<kalon33> Hello everybody, someone else experiencing 404 errors downloading updates using archive.ubuntu.com?
<user82> is there still a way to dynamically hide the side-bar in Ubuntu 13.10. Like when you have a full screen app running?
<_nix_> shreezbot_, ohh how are you launching the other process? You can also make a shell script to call umask 0111 before launching the process, that'll work too.
<cristian_c> Hi
<_nix_> cristian_c, hey
<cristian_c> I've purchased a serial to usb adapter
<_nix_> cristian_c, eep
<cristian_c> _nix_, hello
<cristian_c> I've tried it with a serial mouse, for example
<shreezbot_> _nix_, It is getting launched by "/etc/init.d/couchpotato start"
<cristian_c> I've tried the mdetect command
<_nix_> shreezbot_, oh cool. You can edit the init script to achieve this
<cristian_c> and the terminal has returned intellimouse
<cristian_c> then, I've set intellimouse protocol with the inputattach command
<cristian_c> I've found a new input device in xinput list
<shreezbot_> _nix_, Sweet!  Thanks for all of your help with this!  :)
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to enable it
<glitsj16> kalon33: seems down here too for the moment, you can always use http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<cristian_c> I've noticed a strange thing, also: if I disconnect the mouse, I see the new device in xinput list yet :O
<_nix_> shreezbot_, :)
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> :)
<kalon33> glitsj16, thanks, didn't know that one :)
<ddsss> what skype alternative do you guys use if any?
<ObrienDave> kalon33, or, select a different mirror
<TJ-> arunkumar413: Did you do "pragma foreign_keys = ON;" for the database?
<ObrienDave> ddsss, there is no skype alt. afaik
<kalon33> ObrienDave, I did that, but it doesn't solve the server problem
<ddsss> ObrienDave, jitsi?
<ddsss> ObrienDave, https://prism-break.org/en/subcategories/linux-video-voice/
<t-rex_> hi
<arunkumar413> can we use libreoffice base to create sqlite db
<Rick_> exit
<kostkon> ddsss, viber? only 64bit deb atm
<ddsss> kostkon, have you used it?
<kostkon> ddsss, no
<ddsss> kostkon, I guess I should have addedd: open-source
<kostkon> ddsss, right
<HiItsNick> which unix operation system should i install on my computer? specs processor: 1.8ghz ram 2gb graphic card nvdia geforce6200 turbochace
<HiItsNick> sorry if its offtopic
<litropy> _nix_, alright, everything looks good, and I'm ready to chown. Is it just:  chown myuser:mygroup *
<_nix_> litropy, you want to do chown -R myuser:mygroup .. to apply it to everything inside as well
<OerHeks> HiItsNick, try xubuntu
<litropy> _nix_, that's for when I'm in the directory I just copied, right?
<HiItsNick> ok.. im lagging on this machine..
<HiItsNick> win7..
<jos-z> quit for search
<_nix_> litropy, right. You can supply a path to chown as well
<litropy> _nix_, thx
<HiItsNick> thanks oerheks
<_nix_> litropy, :)
<anonymous__> do you know how to hack a facebook account???
<_nix_> Heh
<ObrienDave> anonymous__, seriously?? ROFLMAO
<_nix_> I know but I'm not telling
<HiItsNick> i know
 * _nix_ highfives HiItsNick.
<anonymous__> please
<HiItsNick> download rat.zip
<HiItsNick> and run server.exe
<phillyj> HiItsNick: mint? for your old pc
<anonymous__> r u sure ur not hacking me with this
<anonymous__> !!
<HiItsNick> im using ubuntu for 3 years
<HiItsNick> but my parents pc is running slowly
<HiItsNick> and i want to suggest them a fast unix system
<HiItsNick> i dont now what to install
<HiItsNick> know*
<_nix_> HiItsNick, how about.. lubuntu?
<HiItsNick> hm lemme read a review about it
<anonymous__> were to download rat.zip
<OerHeks> Hacking is byond the scope of this channel, anonymous__ ( do not suggest those solutions here HiItsNick )
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_nix_> I think we were just trolling xD
<ObrienDave> anonymous__, you will NOT receive help for this topic here
<anonymous__> from were
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: s/hacking/cracking/
<gordonjcp> tyvm
<HiItsNick> anonymous join anonops
<HiItsNick> not freenode
<k1l> !lubuntu | HiItsNick
<ubottu> HiItsNick: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<HiItsNick> thanks you guys
<phillyj> HiItsNick: im using mint on a P4 HT 10 year old PC
<jhutchins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<actu> please can any one help im in desspret need to hack a facebook account?????
<HiItsNick> does linux mint use the same commands as ubuntu?
<HiItsNick> apt-install etc
<k1l> actu: aka anonymous__  you were already told that this is forbidden here
<ObrienDave> for the most part. not 100%
<HiItsNick> actu
<HiItsNick> pray to god 9 times a day
<HiItsNick> and then u will receive a facebook account hacker
<ObrienDave> lol
<actu> i do pray to 12 times a day
<HiItsNick> pray 9 times a day or die with a small penis
<HiItsNick> god loves anal
<gvo> Must be praying to the wrong god.
<HiItsNick> i should know
<gvo> Try Vishnu.
<k1l> guys, lets keep it family friendly and to technical ubuntu support in here.
<gordonjcp> ugh, "family friendly"
 * Mongo44 agrees with k1l.
<gordonjcp> offensive
<bigbadben> when I compile something from source why is that the executable only works from that folder I compiled from but not from my path?
<llutz> bigbadben: it relys on other files located in the srcdir?
<TJ-> bigbadben: Maybe because it relies on other files with relative paths from the present working directory, or the executable directory?
<llutz> bigbadben: check for the usage of relative pathers
<llutz> -r
<gvo> bigbadben: define "works"  Error message??
<bigbadben> gvo I guess "works" means that if I click on the executable in that folder it will exectue but its not installed in my applications or anything like that
<gvo> bigbadben: So you have to add it to your path or add it to your menu system.
<gvo> bigbadben: depending on how you want to call it, or you could create a link on your desktop.  Your choice.
<bigbadben> gvo, ok but when I apt-get something where does it get added I guess
<gvo> Depends a lot on what your're adding.
<gvo> If there is a script in the package to add it to the menu system, it'll go there, for instance.
<mason-> Anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu's PPA for Native ZFS for Ubuntu? If so, what has your experience been?
<Guest92157> ciao a tutti
<Guest92157> !list
<ubottu> Guest92157: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<n1n0> hi. trying to share files between ubuntu 12.04 and 13.10. got ssh server and openssh, and when trying to browse the files from ubuntu 12 machine to ub.13, it works via Files-Connect to the server where I can choose between ftp, ssh... and manually enter IP, yet from 13 I cannot access 12, and the "Connect to server" window doesn't offer to choose between ssh,ftp...connection
<veke> hello there, Is there a reason why a dameon won't start on my ubuntu 13.10 with error "Cannot assign requested address" ? i tried changing the port and looking at netstat if the port was busy but it's not
<jhutchins> veke: Yes.
<bekks> veke: Which daemon then?
<gvo> permissions?
<jhutchins> n1n0: There's an sshfs that's been intermittently available under fuse, but generally an ssh connection isn't browsable.
<jhutchins> n1n0: cifs/samba is probably the easiest way to make it browsable.
<bekks> gvo: Unavailability of the address configured most likely.
<Pavelcz> Can Ubuntu 13.10 be upgraded to next version when it comes out ?
<bekks> Pavelcz: Yes.
<jhutchins> Pavelcz: Yes.
<Pavelcz> Thanks. Already running on it ;)
<n1n0> jhutchins samba was ok to connect to xp station, yet didn't recognize another ubuntu
<n1n0> is there a way to downgrade 13 to 12 distro?
<bekks> n1n0: No. You have to reinstall.
<HiItsNick> can some1 tell me what exactly ubuntu tv is
<veke> bekks, it's an uncommon daemon
<veke> jhutchins, which ?
<DJones> HiItsNick: This is probably the best place to look that up, http://www.ubuntu.com/tv/ Still something in development though
<HiItsNick> i checked it but stil i cant understand what ubuntu tv is
<HiItsNick> an app or a tv?
<HiItsNick> dumb question.
<jimgroth> hi
<gordonjcp> HiItsNick: it's a suite of applications, based around Ubuntu and the Unity desktop and intended for use as "smart TV" firmware
<jimgroth> How would one go about resuming a disconnected SSH session?
<gordonjcp> HiItsNick: think along the lines of XBMC
<gordonjcp> jimgroth: ssh to the box you got disconnected from, resume whatever you were doing
<zx> hello.guys .i have  problem with __-i have a dangerous icon in my icon.remind me something need to update.but when i update.it show that can't download ?is there anyone can tell my why?what happende/
<jimgroth> when connect again (using putty) it starts a new session.
<gordonjcp> jimgroth: if you want stuff to stay working while you're disconnected, look into using screen or tmux
<zx> ubuntu 12.0
<zx> 12.10
<jimgroth> thanks. Looking into to those. :)
<gordonjcp> jimgroth: they're great
<HiItsNick> is it possible to install it on my own tv?
<HiItsNick> http://en.the-ghost.com/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-on-any-tv.html
<lonewulf85> Hello I am having trouble logging into my PC, When I boot I get an error about my xserver Is there a way to coorect this from a live boot Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> HiItsNick: not really
<HiItsNick> oh now i got it
<HiItsNick> thanks you
<gordonjcp> HiItsNick: you could install it on a PC, and stick it under your TV
<zx> lonewulf85: is your name and password right?
<HiItsNick> oh thanks you
<lonewulf85> zx, It does not even get that far the screen freezes at the Ubuntu splash screen then flashes a warning about my Input, screen or graphics card.
<demophobia> Does ubuntu 12.04 LTS not have a default Calendar app? I've searched Dash Home and it comes up empty.
<lonewulf85> zx, I have tried running Xorg -configure and I get an error about the number of displays not being correct. It is on a netbook.
<lonewulf85> demophobia, try clicking on the clock.
<demophobia> lonewulf85, thank you, but I am looking for a replacement for iCalendar, coming from Mac OS X.
<zx> demophobia:try comand order:
<lonewulf85> demophobia, You can try searching the Ubuntu software center, as for a default built in one the clock is the only one that I know of.
<demophobia> Thank you. zx, what do you mean "comand order"?
<zx> i just have a guess
<lonewulf85> zx, the driver that I need is an ati/radeon driver.
<zx> demophobia
<lonewulf85> zx, could something like this work if I replace the nvidia with ATI    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<sam_> http://pastebin.com/9dX4BRY3      trying to repair my grub after reinstalling windows. can't figure out which sda I should choose. can somone give a hand?
<lonewulf85> sam_, What is the order of your installation?
<zx> be careful with your grub.sam_
<zx> that can ruin you
<zx> haha
<sam_> lonewulf85 I had windows installed first then I installed ubuntu on another partition
<sam_> if thats what you asking
<zx> i have to sleep now ! goodbye guys
<zx> sorry to lonewulf85 again
<sam_> zx yeah ok will be carefull have messed up with grub afew times
<zx> ok ok .good luck sam_
<lonewulf85> sam_, then grub should have installed just fine, try booting into the live boot disc you used to install and the serach for installing GRUB form a live disc.
<lonewulf85> sam_, on the internet.
<sam_> so command sudo apt-get install grub????
<sam_> oh no you are miss understanding I mean after ubuntu was installed I had to reinstall my windows for some reason now I don't have any grub installed
<DJones> !grub | sam_ This should help with reinstalling grub after a windows install,
<ubottu> sam_ This should help with reinstalling grub after a windows install,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sam_> I know I have to install grub now please help me install my grub
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<alumno> lo
<irc-5225225> I'm having issues with nmcli, connecting to my wireless router. It often drops out, or just doesn't work at all. I'm using a usb wireless adapter.
<sam_> yeah thats the problem DJones after this command ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/   I get this result http://pastebin.com/uBsbhsAT
<sam_> and non of those sda patitions look like linux
<vik> my ubuntu was fine few hours before . after restart ubuntu logo comes and then just a blank screen . So can any one provide solution for this
<vik> i think its problem with Radeon graphics driver
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset | vik
<ubottu> vik: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> sam_, This tool has a script, the bootinfo summary that gives more detailed info run just it and paste, the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<vik> but it was working fine for around a month .k thanks ubottu . will look into it
<sam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6652832/             here is the link from bootrepair
<Beldar> sam_, I see no install partition, sda4 is an extended, the sda5 is a swap.
<Beldar> windows is there no ubuntu or at least unallocated if it was
<sam_> so you mean I have installed windows on ubuntu's sda
<sam_> its unallocated I havn't mount it
<Beldar> sam_, Only you would know that I see what is there now.
<ObrienDave> sam_, sda is the first hard drive
<ObrienDave> sda1 is first partition on first hard drive
<Beldar> sam_, The extended is 285 gigs was ubuntu in there as a logical partition?
<sam_> yes my ubuntu partition used to be 285 gigs there was a patition in there
<douglarret> how can I mount my osx partition in r/w mode from 13.10?
<Beldar> sam_, You can look at gparted on the live cd/usb it is either unallocated or gone from what I can see.
<jhutchins> douglarret: What filesystem is it?
<sam_> can you please give me the command I should use? I bit newbie
<sam_> oh now I got what you mean
<Beldar> sam_, gparted is a gui partitioner.
<sam_> its unallocated. how can I allocate it?
<Beldar> sam_, Not sure there is a fix, you have any backups?
<sam_> nope no backup but last time this command worked (now it doesn't) http://pastebin.com/qM1GSUYe
<Beldar> sam_, sda6 seems to have been in the extended, it is the unallocated as of now right?
<sam_> oh by the way the ubuntuu that was installed on my system was 13.10 but my live usb is 12.04 . that shouldn't cause a problem right?
<Beldar> sam_, not in general no.
<sam_> now sda4 is unallocated (extended file system) not sda6  , sda6 exist no more (I don't know why)
<irvingd_> Hi - quick q. I've recently done an apt-get upgrade which took me from 3.11.0-12-generic to 3.11.0-14-generic. I lost all sound and aplay -l is empty. Any clues on where to look?
<sam_> I'm sorry I think my last sentence was unclear. sda6 doesn't exist anymore or at least I cannot mount it
<sam_> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/mount: special device /dev/sda6 does not exist
<Beldar> sam_, show a screenshot of gparted, I'm wondering if you understand the extended as a container for logicals.
<michael2> I am having a weird issue with my video, xrandr is showing up as LVDS connected 1366x768+-32768+-32768 and I cannot change the mode of the video. Actual output of the video is weird shapes and patterns
<WhatIsTheMatrix> irvingd_: a lot of times when the kernel gets upgraded i've had to go and unmute and/or turn back up, all the sound channels
<michael2> nevermind, fixed it....
<irvingd_> WhatIsTheMatrix: If I go in to alsamixer and attempt to select the HDMI audo device, it says 'This sound device does not have any controls'.
<irvingd_> (didn't do that pre upgrade. Also errors in dmesg about 'hda-codec: No codec parser is available')
<sam_> http://i.imgur.com/GJWFcLv.png
<WhatIsTheMatrix> irvingd_: okay, sounds like your problem is not what i've encountered when kernel gets upgraded... sorry. newer kernel has always still had the drivers working
<irvingd_> WhatIsTheMatrix: Thanks anyway! :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> irvingd_: sure. what do you get if you do? --> lspci -v | grep HDMI
<david38400> I am having problems with some DVD's. I originally converted Videos to DVD using my LG DVD recorder. This has recorded them all in a video_ts file format. Maybe something is wrong with my LG player now, but I can't get them to work on another DVD player that seems to play most formats. Is this format video_ts unique to LG which would mean I have to buy another player to watch these DVD's
<Beldar> sam_, So sda4 is okay, the extended, it is the sda6 that is missing that is the unallocated and was a logical partition, the sda5 is unknown as well. Did you ever resolve the flexnet error in the mbr, from your link?
<irvingd_> WhatIsTheMatrix: Gives me: 1:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks/Whistler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 Series]
<sam_> no I never did
<sam_> but anyway ubuntu started working well
<sam_> before not now
<sam_> I didn't need to fix flexnet error
<WhatIsTheMatrix> irvingd_: okay. i don't know how to help much more. but it looks like the kernel/os can at least see the device is there
<constl> Hello, I'm trying to set a home laptop with Ubuntu and remote control it from my Mac. I'm running into some locale problems with python applications e.g. glances, mosh etc. Any hints?
<neil> can anyone help new ubuntu user here
<irvingd_> WhatIsTheMatrix: I'll keep digging :)  Thanks!
<neil> flash player is not working in chromium
<intrader> I hope this is a question that can be answered here. My tomboy application does not show a menu on ubuntu 12.04. How do I tell ubuntu to show menu for an application?
<vik> ubottu : really thank u . It worked 8-)
<ubottu> vik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> sam_, Cool, that was a problem for a bit, there are recovery apps, I would have everything there backed up before running however if needed.
<vik> what Bot ?
<david38400> Can I import from a DVD a video_ts format and convert to DVD? Any help please
<sam_> http://pastebin.com/TU8Y8cNe         take a look at the result of this command. last time this command fixed all my problems but now this
<vik> ubottu: if ur bot , then how could u give a exact solution
<ubottu> vik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sam_> Thanks for helping me by the way
<AcidRain2012> how can i search all directives recursively for files with " - " in their name?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: i'm not familiar with using tomboy. does it normally have a menu that you are used to using?
<mattintech> AcidRain2012: not sure if there is a better way... but:  sudo find / | grep " - "
<Beldar> sam_, grub is in the OS now missing and the mbr, in conjuction they boot ubuntu and windows as well.
<neil__> flash player wont work in chromium anyone help??
<intrader> If I restart tomboy, the first tomboy window has a menu.
<sam_> so what should I do?
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: "find / -name '*-*'  "
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, sorry I answered without your nick
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: oh, i see. have you tried hovering your mouse over the bar at the very top of the screen?
<sam_> this thing never happens on my other laptop but this one keeps doing this . everytime I reinstall windows I have alot of problem with ubuntu :(
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, yes. Once I close the first window, I loose the menu from any window related to tomboy notebooks
<mojtaba> Hi, I just run the command sudo apt-get update, but I recieved this error message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653041/
<AcidRain2012> ok it works
<mojtaba> Could you please let me know what should I do?
<AcidRain2012> now i want to delete all files with '* - *'
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: yeah, i hear you. i don't know what think. just thought i'd make sure you'd tried that
<Muharrem> EUZUBILLAHIMINEÞÞEYTANIRRACIM BISMILLAHIRRAHMANIRRAHIM
<Muharrem> ALLAHU EKBERRRRR!  LA ÝLAHE ÝLLALLAH MUHAMMEDEN RESULULLAH!?
<TJ-> sam_: How do you reinstall Windows? Using the recovery/reinstaller ?
<FloodBot1> Muharrem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> nautilus is very slow for me ... using Ubuntu 13.10 ...
<zetheroo> why is it that nautilus has to rebuild thumbnails in a folder where I was just in ...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: maybe try pressing 'alt' while tomboy has the focus... dunno
<sam_> there is a preload of windows installed internaly on my laptop. I don't use a compact disk
<AcidRain2012> find /media/Server2/My_Documents/Music -name '* - *' | rm  ??
<TJ-> sam_: That is what I meant, and explains everything. That reinstaller usually *wipes* out everything else and rewrites the entire disk
<AcidRain2012> how can i simulate this without doing it first?
<sam_> Beldar do you have any solution to that?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know why do I get this error message? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653041/
<Beldar> sam_, Is the preload manually reinstalled all it takes is a resize of that extended to break whats inside.
<mojtaba> I can not run also chrom! (it is wired)
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, not to start a 'unity war' but unity menus are a problem for me. For example, when I start vim, vim opens a window at the bottom right of the screen. To reach its menu, I must cursor all the way to the left corner. Do you know of a reason for the change?
<AcidRain2012> find /media/Server2/My_Documents/Music -name '* - *' -exec rm -f?
<sam_> I'm not following Beldar.
<sam_> you mean I edit my preload of windows
<mojtaba> mojtaba@mojtaba-Studio-1555:~$ [7930:7930:1228/142730:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(900)] Failed to create socket directory.
<mojtaba> [7930:7930:1228/142730:ERROR:chrome_browser_main.cc(1167)] Failed to create a ProcessSingleton for your profile directory. This means that running multiple instances would start multiple browser processes rather than opening a new window in the existing process. Aborting now to avoid profile corruption.
<sam_> that seem very dangerous
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: "find /media/Server2/My_Documents/Music -name '*-*' -print" and check the list of files is correct, then replace "-print" with "-delete"
<sam_> TJ when you say it wipes whole disk you don't mean just windows partition right? you mean whole hard drive?
<david38400> No help today anyone with DVD formats please?
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, alt does not do it - it pops up a command window.
<AcidRain2012> TJ-, fail. deleted whole drive
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: huh?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: nope. i can't say i've used the ubuntu/unity desktop for a while. i'm running 'trusty/testing' and the ubuntu/unity desktop is unstable. so i've been using kde
<ClientAlive> Anyone up for a challenge? I'm a bit dumb on file/folder sharing between two users (me and someone else on the same computer). I've looked up some information and gottan as far as I can but I'm stuck now. Info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653064/  <-- Can someone please help?
<AcidRain2012> jk. lol
<AcidRain2012> ok. how do i empty a directory. i got error directory not empty
<Beldar> sam_, I see that, there is no easy fix here , no magic command, any recovery is not guaranteed, maybe a reinstall, and starting a backup system might be best.
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: "sudo rm -rf /sense/of/humour" :p
<AcidRain2012> lol
<sam_> :( that means I have to reistall ubuntu everytime I reinstall windows. that sucks
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, sorry, I did no get your entire message and as there is no horizontal scroll in hexchat, I can't see the end of it
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: nope. i can't say i've used the ubuntu/unity desktop for a while.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: i'm running 'trusty/testing' and the ubuntu/unity desktop is unstable.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: so i've been using kde
<mojtaba> I just run sudo apt-get update. but I recieved this message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653097/
<mojtaba> Please help
<Beldar> sam_, Not necessarily, something is going wrong, my guess is user error. having multiple partitions and reinstalling to them or reloading an image have to be done correctly.
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, how do you like it?
<daftykins> mojtaba: i don't think that's an error, it's just ignoring those PPAs
<TJ-> ClientAlive: Can I suggest a slightly different way of doing it, one I use? I create the directory "/home/all/" under which I put directories containing documents and files to be shared amongst all users (e.g. "/home/all/Manuals/") with "sudo chown -R tj:users /home/all" and then "chmod -R g+w /home/all", and all users added to the "users" group. I can symlink from each home directory to that at will with "ln -s /home/all/ ~/all"
<mojtaba> daftykins: It was ok before I restart my laptop
<ki7rw> why does my screen occassionally darken and i can't do anything? happens on more than 1 PC - version 12.04
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: i like it, kde 4.12.0 in trusty is very nice.
<douglarret> jhutchins, how can I mount my osx (hfs or hfs+) partition in r/w mode from 13.10? Sorry my dad called me...
<AcidRain2012> how to remove all empty directories?
<mojtaba> daftykins: now I can not even run a browser! It gave me error or warning.
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: "rmdir $DIRECTORY" for empty directories
<sam_> I don't know Beldar but the preload on my computer doesn't give alot of options . I don't know how I can make an error in this
<AcidRain2012> i dont think that will work...
<daftykins> mojtaba: a browser playing up doesn't have anything to do with running an update 0o
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: How about "find $START_DIR -type d -empty -delete" ?
<sam_> Acer eRecovery manager has a certain path and doesn't allow me to pick partition. its very automatic
<phillyj> can someone help me get this SATA optical drive working? Could it be conflicting with the IDE optical drives I got on it?
<mojtaba> daftykins: I know, but I get both errors. May some file is locked up or something has happened.
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: I recommend you "man find" first
<ClientAlive> TJ-: Oh, am I supposed to be doing perms with user1:user2 rather than user:group?
<daftykins> mojtaba: can you provide more info on the browser issue with an example in pictures or something?
<glitsj16> intrader: you could try starting the apps you want to have old-skool menus in the app by prepending their start command with 'UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0'
<TJ-> ClientAlive: No, $USER:$GROUP is correct. On my system I have the group "users" which I add each real user to
<mojtaba> daftykins: I can initiate the browser from cmd and pastebin the warning here, if that works
<TJ-> sam_: That recovery manager *usually* rewrites blindly assuming the disk has nothing valuable on it
<ClientAlive> TJ-: Ok, I've named my group differently but I think I was shooting for what you said, no?
<mojtaba> daftykins: I run chromium-browser, and received "[8085:8085:1228/143723:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(900)] Failed to create socket directory.
<mojtaba> [8085:8085:1228/143723:ERROR:chrome_browser_main.cc(1167)] Failed to create a ProcessSingleton for your profile directory. This means that running multiple instances would start multiple browser processes rather than opening a new window in the existing process. Aborting now to avoid profile corruption.
<mojtaba> "
<TJ-> ClientAlive: I think so... it makes sense to put the shared directory outside of any user's home directory because otherwise you'll have to deal with directory-traversal permissions
<sam_> so is there any solution to that TJ? can I change my erecovery manager?? I'm tired of loosing all my data everytime I install windows . it also deletes my ubuntu partition
<TJ-> ClientAlive: By default, other users cannot traverse your home directory or its sub-directories
<mojtaba> daftykins: I just checked my home directory and the permission for my account are: drwx------. is this ok?
<intrader> glitsj16, I don't know how to prepend something to a command of an application installed by ubuntu
<TJ-> sam_: No, there isn't... Stop re-installing Windows!
<daftykins> mojtaba: would you have done anything to change them? try renaming your chrome config folder to see if a fresh one works
<TJ-> sam_: Take care of Windows... treat it like the invalid it is, like a 112 year old granny
<Beldar> sam_, Some have a manual install option, I would look closer.
<Sarah1> hi
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, how do I try it?
<mojtaba> daftykins: I did not do anything. I just run this command before: touch /forcefsck
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: very carefully ;-)
<sam_> you mean from Disk?
<TJ-> sam_: Always keep your important data backed up on an external device of some type
<glitsj16> intrader: you can just try from a terminal first if it gives you what you want, ie UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 tomboy .. if tomboy is the command, we can deal with changing things generally later on if it works
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: you'd have to download the installer
<ClientAlive> TJ-: Ahh! So, for a dir at /home/me/dirtoshare I would have to chown -R me:groupname /home/shine (or even * /home)? <-- which would not be good if that's the case.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: how long have you been using gnu/linux?
<mojtaba> and when I restarted the laptop, it checked file system and said there is some error, press f to force for fix.
<TJ-> ClientAlive: You've got it :)
<mojtaba> I did it, and now I have these problems
<ClientAlive> wow
<ClientAlive> thx man
<mojtaba> daftykins: and when I restarted the laptop, it checked file system and said there is some error, press f to force for fix. I did it, and now I have these problems
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: running 'testing' might not be for someone who wants stability and the fewest amount of issues
<sam_> ok Thanks Beldar and Tj. :)
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, a long time, but I guess I am not one to pay attention to closely
<Kihokki> Hi! What catalyst version fglrx-installer-experimental has? Is it 13.9?
<TJ-> ClientAlive: The actual case would be you'd have to do "chown $USER:group /home/$USER && chmod g+x /home/$USER" to allow the user's group access
<bekks> Kihokki: apt-cache policy fglrx-installer-experimental
<daftykins> mojtaba: hrmm, i'm not sure if there's really an issue on the update front but you can try the chrome clean profile test i mentioned to see if it'll fix that one
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, earlier versions (8.04) allowed me to start kde
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: if you're wanting it to try it you'd go here...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<ClientAlive> TJ-: Think I did those things. Can I pm you some confidential?
<Kihokki> bekks: Sorry I don't have any Ubuntu around me because had a GPU+HDD failure
<mojtaba> daftykins: Do you know what does it mean: "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock "
<sam_> Beladas you said there isn't any easy solution . if you know any website anything I can google for any kind of solution please tell me
<mojtaba> daftykins: and this one: "E: Couldn't create temporary file to work with /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_Release - mkstemp (30: Read-only file system)
<mojtaba> "
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, I 'll save that for reference - thanks
<TJ-> ClientAlive: I have to go make dinner here now, sorry, but if you have allowed that kind of access to your home directory I'd recommend reversing it and using a location outside outside anyone's home dir, as I outlined
<Kihokki> bekks: can you give me the output?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: np, yw
<Kihokki> I'm using my phone now to irc
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: has your root filesystem been mounted as read only?
<sam_> I'm sure I can learn it from forums and websites if I know what to look for
<ClientAlive> I think I'll make another logical vol for this. Thanks man. Enjoy your dinner.
<daftykins> mojtaba: it almost sounds like your disk is read only, can you pastebin the output of "mount" ?
<Guest98811> Hey how's it going everyone? I am using a Dell N4010 with Ubuntu 13.10 installed. Everything works great but the keyboard keys that adjust the screen brightness. (it isn't the computer because it works on Windows) I am able to adjust the brightness with the terminal but I really don't want to have to do that everytime i have to change my brightness. Is there a way someone can help me
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: I do not know, how can I check that.
<mojtaba> daftykins: what is the full command for mount?
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: as daftykins pastebin the output of : mount
<daftykins> mojtaba: just type it on its' own
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: as daftykins said* pastebin the output of : mount
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653177/
<sam_> Beladas you said there isn't any easy solution . if you know any website anything I can google for any kind of solution please tell me
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: you should ask about your tomboy problem again.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: someone else might know what's up
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: same with your vim question
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: hrmm i don't have enough experience for mojtaba's query, there's evidence there as if the FS is read only but it looks like none are mounted 'ro' there
<mojtaba> daftykins: hitsujiTMO: Do you know what should I do? :(
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: yeah, i see the same
<intrader> glitsj16, thanks, I don't know whether it works; as I said above, when I restart tomboy it has the menu. It disappears when I close the main subwindow of tomboy
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<daftykins> perhaps the disk check with the encrypted home caused complications?
<intrader> WhatIsTheMatrix, thanks for help. I will
<daftykins> certainly sounds like it fried your chrome profile
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: okay, cool :)
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653196/
<cli3nt> hi
<Beldar> sam_, At this point your relying on a recovery partition on the HD for windows, with no backups right?
<glitsj16> intrader: np, did you try starting tomboy from a terminal with 'UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 tomboy' yet to see if that changes anything?
<sam_> no backups
<glitsj16> intrader: that command should disable the global menu for all tomboy windows
<sam_> and I'm asking for recovery of my ubuntu not solution for erecovery manager
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: ah-ha good call, looks like the drive is nerf'd
<daftykins> mojtaba: your disk looks to be faulty
<intrader> glitsj16, no change
<daftykins> mojtaba: can you run disk utility and screenshot your SMART status?
<Beldar> sam_, If that windows license is important to you I would get all of it backed up, before doing any recovery attempts.
<sam_> ok my activation key is writen on back of my laptop
<Beldar> sam_, I having to repeat myself here, and this is really user awareness stuff, any HD can fail at any time alone.
<sam_> product key I mean: that should work I think
<glitsj16> intrader: that's probably another problem then with tomboy, can you try the same command, but now with vim, just to see if you can disable the global menu in general?
<sam_> its ok tell me
<Beldar> I have twice get backed up
<Beldar> sam_, I would ask in ##windows on imaging/cloning the windows partitions
<sam_> I should change my chanel to windows you mean?? unlikely that they help because right now I can't login windows. grub won't load so I can't continue to windows. and if I recover MBR there will be no hope to recover ubuntu grub
<intrader> glitsj16, oops, by vim disappeared on account of my executing `sudo apt-get remove python` - disastrous - I have reinstalled the desktop, but a lot was deleted.
<sabahang> Hi I provided a wrong email address to NickServ for registration, any idea how to change it?/reregister using the same username?
<cheesecakes> sabahang: try #freenode
<xangua> sabahang: /join #freenode
<intrader> glitsj16, I did not know that ubuntu runs on python
<glitsj16> intrader: hmm, removing python can get you in serious trouble indeed ..
<bonsu> when you make a new user account must i also create the user folder?
<sabahang> thanks, I'll ask there
<cheesecakes> bonsu: not necessary but if the new user needs login access, you need a home dir
<hitsujiTMO> bonsu: not if you use adduser.  useradd only creates account tryies.
<hitsujiTMO> entries*
<glitsj16> intrader: have you reinstalled python yet?
<cheesecakes> hmm my arch doesn't have adduser
<cheesecakes> ok
<Cajunfiend> i dont understand why ubuntu updater cant connect to ppa
<intrader> glitsj16, during the process of reloading desktop, it installed python2.7.3 - I wanted 4.0
<Guest98811> Anyone have any idea?
<nikcsareb> Hi where should I report for unsupported hardware?
<OerHeks> Cajunfiend, what ubuntu version and what ppa?
<bonsu> i used useradd but without the option "-d" and now i cant login it bounce me back to the login menu
<Cajunfiend> 13.10
<cheesecakes> Guest98811: does anyone have any idea about what?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: you wanted python4.0?
<Cajunfiend> wont connect to the ppa.launchpad.net
<Cajunfiend> says there's somethign wrong with my connection but obviously not since im here
<cheesecakes> bonsu: you can login as another user with root privs
<intrader> glitsj16, yes - to try some of the new stuff
<cheesecakes> and then : mkdir /home/newuser
<OerHeks> Cajunfiend, connects fine here
<glitsj16> intrader: just for reference on the global menu issue, look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu later, i'd suggest testing your regular apps and the ubuntu in general to see if python is okay first
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: ubuntu-minimal requires 3.3. once you go beyond ubuntu-standard, most scripts requires 2.7
<bonsu> that's the only account i have
<WhatIsTheMatrix> intrader: i don't think there is python4.0. even in trusty/testing python3.4 just got released
<Cajunfiend> im trying to get rid of the ! in my taskbar it says theres a problem updating
<cheesecakes> bonsu: with what account did you create that user?
<bonsu> root
<cheesecakes> ok so login with root
<TJ-> bonsu: Use "usermod -d ..." to set the correct home directory
<nikcsareb> Hi my laptop has two batteries and it shut down when one of them is on 3%
<geirha> bonsu: And in the future, use adduser rather than useradd
<Guest98811> cheesecakes,  hey how's it going? I am using a Dell N4010 with Ubuntu 13.10 installed. Everything works great but the keyboard keys that adjust the screen brightness. (it isn't the computer because it works on Windows) I am able to adjust the brightness with the terminal but I really don't want to have to do that everytime i have to change my brightness. Is there a way someone can help me
<intrader> glitsj16, so I realize that I am limping along - it is 3.0.4
<intrader> glitsj16, hitsujiTMO so I realize that I am limping along - it is 3.0.4
<demophobia> Does ubuntu have a "zoom" feature like Mac OS X where I can zoom in and magnify a portion of the screen?
<phillyj> con someone help me figure out why only one of my 3 ODDs can read a CD, even though all 3 show up in BIOS?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: for what exactly do you need a specific version of python for? 99% OF 3.0 scripts will rin on 3.3
<bonsu> ok ty
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info xzoom | demophobia
<intrader> glitsj16, hitsujiTMO brings to mind that I probably should reinstall without wiping /home
<ubottu> demophobia: xzoom (source: xzoom): magnify part of X display, with real-time updates. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-23 (saucy), package size 14 kB, installed size 88 kB
<glitsj16> intrader: better follow hitsujiTMO on the python issue, i messed that up once before too and had to reinstall
<Beldar> sam_, as of now you have no ubuntu, grub is dead without it's install or recovery, any recovery attempt should be made if you secure windows, if it's important to you.
<xangua> demophobia: if you are using unity, just install compiz settings manager in software center and you can enable and edit the 'Magnifier' plugin
<demophobia> Thank you!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> glitsj16: python installations are pretty tricky eh?
<intrader> glitsj16, hitsujiTMO: how to reinstall without messing up /home
<WhatIsTheMatrix> demophobia: sure, yw
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: you can install as many versions of python as you want. just symlink them seperately in /usr/bin
<cheesecakes> Guest98811: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2145241&p=12648279#post12648279
<glitsj16> WhatIsTheMatrix: very much so indeed, got stung and even now i don't have a grip on it
<demophobia> compiz settings manager magnifier plugin > xzoom?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: is /home a seperate partition?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> glitsj16: rgr that. i've run into some pretty tricky installations before. been there
<intrader> glitsj16, hitsujiTMO, WhatIsTheMatrix : It needs a better dependency manager to prevent this disaster
<nikcsareb> i can boot it
<TJ-> intrader: Each version of python has its own executable named "/usr/bin/pythonX.Y" and "/usr/bin/python" is sym-linked to the system-preferred version used by system scripts.
<glitsj16> intrader: that or less fiddling :p
<nikcsareb> but it hibernates because one of the batteries is at 3%
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: it warns you quite clearly that its about to uninstall the system
<TJ-> intrader: You can run whichever version of the python interpreter you wish using e.g. "python3" or "python3.3" if the packages for those are installed
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I did not see the warming. but then... wow I was aghast!
<nikcsareb> hibernate looo
<nikcsareb> loop
<TJ-> intrader: If you have python scripts that absolutely require a particular version, then add a shebang line - the first line of the script would be e.g.  "#/usr/bin/python3.3"
<nikcsareb> it is plugged to AC
<intrader> TJ-, I realize that now
<jj1234> what's the best way to create a network 'chroot' type environment short of going full OS virtualization with say qemu?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: if your /home is not on a separate partition. i'd boot a live cd and nuke everything other that /home ... then install to the same partition without formatting
<nolrai_26> So I added a .pam_environment to add a path to my $PATH and now when ever I try to log in it boots me back out to the log in screen. Anyway I can get rid of that file with out logging in?
<nolrai_26> (or log in)
<Guest98811> cheesecakes, brb got to restart for the change
<hitsujiTMO> jj1234: debootstrap is prob what you're looking for
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, /home is not in a separate partition
<jj1234> can I setup network interfaces as well?
<jj1234> my big picture goal is to create a network of several hosts and test software with traffic shaping 'tc'
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: then boot a live cd. nuke everything other than /home and reinstall to the same partition but choose not to format
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nolrai_26: you could boot up to live/rescue cd/usb and mount/access the hard drive from that
<jj1234> but I'd like to keep my resource utilization as low as possible...i.e. avoid VMs if I can
<geirha> nolrai_26: reboot, hold down shift, select the recovery line from the menu that appears, choose root-shell, then fix it from there
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I have /home saved by the backup application
<nolrai_26> Thanks!
<TJ-> jj1234: You need to use Linux cgroups, aka containers aka LXC
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nolrai_26: perhaps what geirha said will work
<geirha> nolrai_26: *hold down shift during the early boot sequnce, until a menu appears
<hitsujiTMO> jj1234: virtualisation overhead is usually pretty minimal, but if you want to avoid the vms then LXC would be the best option as TJ- said
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, rmdir each directory?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: rm -r
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, rm -r thanks
<jj1234> ok, I'll check it out...thanks
<jj1234> i suppose I can give them multiple network interfaces and do fancy routing between them?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, by the way, does it really warn me that removing python is such a bad thing?
<TJ-> jj1234: See e.g.  http://www.nsnam.org/wiki/HOWTO_Use_Linux_Containers_to_set_up_virtual_networks
<irvingd_> WhatIsTheMatrix, sudo apt-get remove oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms - problem solved :)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: it lists the packages that will also be removed. So you should see a wall of text with 99% of the packages installed on your system
<TJ-> jj1234: This might get you jump-started: http://containerops.org/2013/11/19/lxc-networking/
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, why not use C++ or C instead of python?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, perhaps that is the reason ubuntu is slow vs. suse
<omega14> I need the default apache2.config file
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: because these are simple, user editable scripts that gain minimal speed when switching to c.
<vik> should i reinstall all software after upgrading to new ubuntu
<TJ-> omega14: Depending on version, you should find it at "/usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/examples/apache2/" or very similar
<phillyj> vik: why?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, make sense - it is an easier language to learn and use.
<phillyj> vik: isn't it a fresh install?
<vik> i am going to upgrade to 13.10 . should i install apps like chrome and others after upgrade
<vik> i am using 13.04 now
<intrader> vik, careful, I tried 13.10 with disastrous consequences - very unstable
<phillyj> vik: if it's not part of the distro, then you will have to install it
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: and ubuntu is certainly not slow in comparison to suse. the slowness you're prob talking about is just the unity DE. Switching to a DE thot doesn't use soo many resources like whats used in suse would show a huge difference in speed
<vik> then is it good to be with 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> vik: 13.04 is EOL next month
<vik> what does EOL means ?
<vik> i am new to ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> !eol > vik
<ubottu> vik, please see my private message
<phillyj> vik, end of life
<Bashing-om>  vik; Are you contemplating a clean install from liveMedium, or on-line upgrade to 13.10 ?
<vik> online upgrading
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, that makes sense - I did not like the change to unity - too many slow downs and laptop overheating problems
<phillyj> my ssh connectivity is sporadic and right now, my characters don't show up on the ssh login terminal screen
<phillyj> any ideas?
<vik> k can any one tell should i upgrade to 13.10
<Bashing-om>  vik: I have done 2 on-line upgrades to 13.10, no problem ! .. 13.10 is faster than 13.04.
<vik> would i keep my apps ?
<vik> would it keep my apps ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> vik: i don't see why not. you'll find out though
<hitsujiTMO> vik: you'll need to reinstall non repo apps most likely
<WhatIsTheMatrix> vik: what hitsujiTMO said
<Bashing-om>  vik: here's the deal, diable your 3rd pary PPAs, and any screensaver, do the upgrade and then re-enable the PPAs, and again update the system.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> vik: otherwise, what you'll get is newer versions of your apps, unless as hitsujiTMO said, they are non-repo apps
<vik> i am a mozilla developer . i had setup mozilla build . should i build again
<Calinou> third party repos are automatically disabled before an upgrade, normally
<WhatIsTheMatrix> vik: yes, after upgrading i would think... in order to link it to the newer libc6 and other libs
<vik> is there any solution
<Bashing-om>  vik: There is always the rsik of something going wrone, In all my on-line upgrades, all my files and configs have been kept - no problem, just disable the 3rd party PPAs prior to upgrading.
<intrader> All: most interesting conversation. It applies to my problem.
<hitsujiTMO> vik: if you are using the system for dev you should stick to the LTS versions, unless you absolutely need a feature in a non-lts version
<ceed^> Hi, how can I enable to grub menu when I boot so I can choose which kernel to boot? Now it just boots the newest kernel, but I want to be able to choose. I'm running 13.10 x64
<hitsujiTMO> ceed^: there should be a list of available kernels in advanced menu
<Bashing-om> ceed: from a cold boot, as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the shift key -> grub boot menu (non UEFI !).
<vik> k how to disable PPA
<ceed^> hitsujiTMO, but I am not getting a menu at all, it just boots directly using the newest kernel.
<phillyj> you got to be kidding me, ssh won't work if a vga cable is plugged into the port??
<vik> Bashing-om : so ur telling me to use 12.04
<phillyj> i hate linux sometimes
<hitsujiTMO> ceed^: as Bashing-om you need to hit either left-shift - right-shift or esc immediately after bios screen
<Calinou> phillyj, you shouldn't
<Bashing-om>  vik: Easiest way to disable is from the U Software Center -> Other Software, uncheck the boxes.
<Calinou> why wouldn't ssh not work because of that?
<hitsujiTMO> phillyj: thats most definately not the case
<ceed^> hitsujiTMO, I will try that, but I would prefer to have it so that I get the menu every time. I know there's a setting in grub's config for that but I can't remember what it is.
<phillyj> Calinou: i have no idea, some kind of input redirect i think
<Cdunn700> hello can anyone help me please?
<Calinou> you're probably doing something wrong
<Calinou> I can ssh to a machine using VGA or DVI screen just fine
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !ask | Cdunn700
<ubottu> Cdunn700: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillyj> Calinou: it was just the cable, not connected to the monitor
<Cdunn700> oh ok im just wondering i have built a new computer and i have a gtx 760 graphics card will i have issues with it in ubuntu
<Cdunn700> ?
<Cdunn700> or isit easy to get properietry drivers for it
<Cdunn700> thanks
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, from live CD, where do I see the directories?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I connected the network cable and this window is not updating
<hitsujiTMO> ceed^: you need to change the relevant option in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<phillyj> Cdunn700: i think you're supposed to use the nvidia drivers for best results
<ceed^> hitsujiTMO, thanks, I will try that.
<Cdunn700> how would i install them on ubuntu gnome
<Cdunn700> just download the linux driver from the website
<Bashing-om>  vik: Well if it is a development enterprise, I would highly value stability and Long Term Support, currently that is 12.04 // Next LTS is 14.04 due out next April !
<Cdunn700> because last time i had a amd and had to do legacy drivers and it was a nightmare
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I will be reinstalling as described.
<hitsujiTMO> Cdunn700: copy it to ~/.themes
<Cdunn700> ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<sam_> ok I used testdisk software now I have all my ubuntu driver shown in home folder from live usb. however I still cannot login my ubuntu. and my gparted looks ugly (http://i.imgur.com/t1Qeea7.png) what have I done???!!
<vik> Bashing-om : April 2014 ?
<phillyj> Cdunn700: go to settings > additional drivers
<hitsujiTMO> Cdunn700: sorry. "how would i install them on ubuntu gnome" was thinking you meant themes for a sec. you should install nvidia-319
<Cdunn700> ok well i havnt installed it yet
<Cdunn700> the ubuntu as i was seeing
<Cdunn700> if it had alot of issues
<Cdunn700> as i like gaming
<phillyj> check it out to see if its there, Cdunn700
<Cdunn700> and linux will have more games ported in the new year
<Cdunn700> can i check it out using the live cd demo
<Cdunn700> or from installing it?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Cdunn700: i don't think you can check out the nvidia-319 driver when running  a live install cd/usb
<hitsujiTMO> Cdunn700: for proprietary drivers its best to install
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, with the python removal I also lost vimeo capability
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Cdunn700: i think you'll need to actually install gnu/linux
<Cdunn700> ah okay
<Cdunn700> ill have to try it this weekend
<Cdunn700> cheers guys
<Cdunn700> see ya
<hitsujiTMO> WhatIsTheMatrix: you can, but theres quite a bit of effort to get it up without having to reboot
<phillyj> Cdunn700: go to your synaptic manager and install nvidia-current
<Bashing-om> ceed^; Yes indeed for the grub edits: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 .
<sam_> I think I'm one big step closer to recovering my ubuntu just need a bit of help
<dougl> why can't I mount my hfsplus partition in read write mode in 13.10 according to a multitude of google results on the subject say the same thing I am doing but still cannot write to my OSX partition.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hitsujiTMO: ohh, roger. it can be done, but quite a hassle then, i take it
<sam_> Beladas you still there?
<phillyj> can someone help me get a cd drive working? only one of the 2 IDE drives works even though they both show in bios
<dougl> it gives me an error saying is mounted in read only mode
<sam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653468/
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: you need to disable the journal in osx afaik which is not recommended
<Bashing-om> sam_; State your problem.
<sam_> just check one little step is left
<atari> hi
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, good to know = thank you :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hello
<atari> does anyone feel like doing a oocalc test for me?
<sam_> Bashing -om I had windows 7 and ubuntu 13.10 on different partitions. had to reinstall my windows. the erecovery process erased my ubuntu partition.
<sam_> I used testdisk software to recover that partition
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, do you know how to mount ext3 partition in osx?
<hadifarn_> how can I see user's last login? is there a command for that?
<sam_> now I think somone with better knowledge can help me recover my grub and ubuntu
<sam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653468/
<dougl> I googled that with fruitless results too
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: i dont i'm afraid. not an osx user.
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<dougl> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hadifarn_: looks like 'lastlog'
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: last time i used osx + linux i used exfat as an intermediate filesystem
<Bashing-om> sam_; Let's work with tools I am familiar with, give me a pasty of terninal code: -> sudo fdisk -lu <- Too see the partitions.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hadifarn_: i got them from -->  apropos user | grep login
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hadifarn_: i got that* from -->  apropos user | grep login
<hadifarn_> thanks WhatIsTheMatrix
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hadifarn_: sure, yw
<hadifarn_> dougl: you need to work on your googling skills. use OSX Fuse. there must be a plugin for ext3
<sam_> to Bashing -om         http://pastebin.com/77g7Lk1b
<Bashing-om> sam_: good news; your partition is still there "/dev/sda5       694587392  1226446847   265929728   83  Linux". No can boot is the problem ?
<sam_> yes I still can't boot into ubuntu
<sam_> I see grub rescue page when I reboot my pc
<phunyguy> which package, when removed, gets rid of the "available/away/offline/etc" list in the envelope?  I want to keep the apps there, but get rid of the availability entries
<hitsujiTMO> sam_: erm... if thats mbr partition then thats an invalid partition table
<hitsujiTMO> sam_: is this a pc or mac?
<sam_> what do you mean hitsujiTmo? its pc
<nikcsareb> hi Where can i report hardware issues ? (touchpad)
<hitsujiTMO> sam_: you have 6 primary partition... mbr only supports 4
<sam_> I can see my files from ubuntu system they are not gone but I cannot login ubuntu because I don't have grub
<Bashing-om> sam_: sorry, We are looking at Windows as dynamically partitioned, out of my shere of knowledge "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT", hang loose see if those who know about HPFS can help .
<sam_> ok hitsujiTMo see this screenshot please     http://i.imgur.com/t1Qeea7.png
<sam_> I can see the partition in home folder from live usb but the gparted shows no partition. is that what you mean with this?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sam_> ok I think boot repair will fix this problem now
<trism> phunyguy: it's not a package, there is an entry in the apps .desktop file that enables it
<trism> phunyguy: X-MessagingMenu-UsesChatSection=true
<phunyguy> thanks
<phunyguy> trism: which .desktop file?
<trism> phunyguy: which app?
<phunyguy> trism: I think you are getting what I want backwards
<phunyguy> I want the apps to be there, but not the available/away/etc stuff
<trism> phunyguy: it is enabled on a per app basis, for instance I grabbed that line from pidgin's
<phunyguy> I do not have that in my pidgin.desktop
<phunyguy> (12.04, Xubuntu)
<phunyguy> ahh wait
<phunyguy> missed it
<Bashing-om> sam_: Exercise care ! .. Best I am aware of Windows' dynamic partitioning, Ubuntu does not deal with it (proprietary to Windows), a real challenge and a hassle to change back to GPT of msdos partitioning !
<phunyguy> wait, nope, wrong thing.
<phunyguy> yeah I don't have it.
<trism> phunyguy: well it's new in quantal, so on 12.04 it is different
<bonsu> how to use adduser and useradd '
<phunyguy> trism: ok.  and this enables.disables the availability portions of the menu?
<phunyguy> because this still doesn't make any sense to me
<sam_> I see . ok bootrepair is done I'm restarting to see the result. will be back
<trism> phunyguy: in 12.10+, not in 12.04
<phunyguy> the reason I ask, is because I have an icon theme that I really like, and that is the ONLY thing that doesn't work.  ;)
<phunyguy> and I remember previos versions of xubuntu not having that part of the menu.  Just the apps listed.
<trism> phunyguy: there may have been a separate package in the 12.04- version but I don't really remember
<chocapic> Hey, do you know a package on which I could use skype?
<Jazayri> Want to capture traffics from the computer of my brother ! Wireshark ?
<EMKO|2> i updated to 13.04 and on boot i get kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0) any way to fix this?
<geirha> bonsu: sudo adduser newusername
<TJ-> Jazayri: Depends upon the network topology, generally, with switches, you'd need to capture at the switch/router, you can't do it from another PC (unless both are using 802.11b/g/a)
<bonsu> ok but i have to create a home folder how ?
<bonsu> adduser -d /home/newusername but it says " adduser  not found "
<Rory> bonsu: if you use the "adduser" command, the home directory will automatically be created
<sam_> ok my ubuntu is back now. however its abit different now I can see my windows recovery partition. and there are two windows 7 loader on grub page
<Rory> bonsu: sudo adduser fred
<hitsujiTMO> bonsu: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<bonsu> im using root now
<Jazayri> TJ-: we are using wireless card ! Two TP links wireless card
<geirha> bonsu: adduser creates homedir and such by default; it's a wrapper around the more primitive useradd command
<demon^eye> just want to know ... does Mint share same update server with ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: sounds like your in some sort of shared vps environment. you should look up your hosting providers info for any particulars thats needed during an upgrade
<Rory> demon^eye: Yes and no; it uses the base Ubuntu repositories but has a separate repository as well.
<Rory> !mint | demon^eye
<ubottu> demon^eye: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: no 2 completely different distros
<geirha> bonsu: so just  ''adduser newusername''  no options or anything.
<TJ-> Jazayri: See http://sandilands.info/sgordon/capturing-wireless-lan-with-ubuntu-tcpdump-kismet
<EMKO> hitsujiTMO: its my htpc it has also another OS and that one works
<bonsu> it doesn't work  adduser comand not found
<demon^eye> ok , i am using Ubuntu
<demon^eye> just want to know how thing works
<WhatIsTheMatrix> bonsu: what happens if you do? --> sudo apt-get install adduser
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: are you using virtulisation?
<EMKO> no
<EMKO> i just choose in grub what os i want to use
<Jazayri> TJ-: Thank you
<EMKO> just after update ubuntu doesnt want to work
<hitsujiTMO> emko to what extent were you using VFS then?
<demon^eye> so what i understand if update available to ubunto , its doesnt mean it will be available for mint or Zorin , even they are based on them ? am i correct?
<bonsu> ok ok the package of adduser wasn't install
<WhatIsTheMatrix> bonsu: okay
<EMKO> i dont even know what that is so probably none
<Rory> demon^eye: Honestly I don't think you'll get a proper answer here, you're better off asking in the mint/zorin/etc support channels
<bonsu> ty guys
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yw
<OerHeks> demon^eye, how would we know?
<demon^eye> Rory,  : well i just want to know technically side of it ...
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: you'd have to ask that in the mint forums. we know nothing of mint here
<demon^eye> hitsujiTMO,  : me to LOL
<TJ-> EMKO: Can you get into the GRUB boot men by holding down the shift key as the PC starts, and then selecting an older kernel version from the "Advanced..." menu?
<EMKO> yes
<TJ-> EMKO: Do all older kernels result in the same failure?
<EMKO> that works but its a small window and no UI just the desktop image
<TJ-> EMKO: OK... well that is progress, it gives you a way in to fix up the failed grub configuration
<TJ-> EMKO: I recommend you do that and select an older kernel version *and* its Recovery option which will take you to a single-user root session
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<TJ-> EMKO: A comon cause is having a separate /boot/ partition and it running out of space
<TJ-> EMKO: If you can get to a root shell, use "df" to see how much space is used on /boot/ ... if indeed there is a separate partition for /boot/
<EMKO> ok i will try get the pastebin and check the space on boot
<EMKO> i think there is i just cant remeber i did this long time ago
<TJ-> EMKO: I know the feeling :)
<chocapic> Do you know any package that could allow me to talk to people who are on skype?
<EMKO> if i boot into my other OS openelec and ssh into it can i find out about all this ?  so i can do it from here
<TJ-> EMKO: Yes... you'd need to discover which partition is the /boot/ partition though, and mount it manually
<OerHeks> chocapic, there is a native linux skype client, in the partner repo or use the installer from their site, it will add their sources
<chocapic> Okay, thanks, but what's the partner repo?
<OerHeks> chocapic, you can enable it in softwarecenter > edit > sources
<chocapic> OerHeks, and what's it for?
<OerHeks> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<chocapic> Okay, thanks
<OerHeks> skype is not free to distibute
<chocapic> Ow, okay
<kervan_> Hello, Is dist upgrade from version 10 to 13 safe and possible?
<Seveas> there's no such thing as 'version 10' or 'version 13'
<Seveas> there's 10.04, 10.10, 13.04 and 13.10. And direct dist-upgrades from any 10.x to 13.x are not supported
<EMKO> TJ-: ok instead i just install openssh on ubunut now i have access from here any easy way to pastebin?
<kervan_> thank you Seveas
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RozzyFriend> ji?
<RozzyFriend> hi*
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<EMKO> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653710/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653711/
<[[a]> Hello, I would like to know how to terminate the "Port 5431 PARK AGENT"- I couldn't find a command on Ubuntu to stop the port.
<mbroeker> [[a], enter "netstat -atulpen | grep 5431" in terminal
<[[a]> thx
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: "Partition table entries are not in disk order" could be part of the problem. can you also do: df -h | pastebinit
<EMKO> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653738/
<sam_> I think I erased my erecovery manager for my windows preload :(. damn reinstalling windows after ubuntu is so hard, they need to do sth about it
<[[a]> mbroeker, still open
<mbroeker> [[a], what's the last column?
<[[a]> mbroeker, 5431/tcp open  park-agent
<[[a]> mbroeker, I think there is no way I can close it, since it is open on my router. I googled the port to get some information about, some ppl do say it is "risky" to let it open. I couldn't find a command to close it
<irc-5225225> What's the command to find the uuid of a partition?
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: "Partition table entries are not in disk order" is the only thing I see that 'could' be part of the problem. but most stuff can handle an out of order partition table. I'd consider a clean reinstall
<Bashing-om> irc-5225225: sudo blkid for UUID mapping .
<EMKO> hitsujiTMO: oh ok
<irc-5225225> Bashing-om: Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: what service do you have running that is using that port?
<mbroeker> [[a], disable uPnp in your router and check again with nmap :)
<[[a]> mbroeker, ok I will do that
<the8thbit> Hi, I want use the speakers in my digital piano as general use speakers for my laptop. Right now, if I plug it in via USB and run Synthesia in Wine, Synthesia is able to output audio to the speakers. However, if I go into the 'sound' menu in ubuntu, they are not listed as an output device.
<[[a]> hitsujiTMO, there is no service running on it
<TJ-> EMKO: "for n in 1 3 4 5; do sudo blkid /dev/sda$n; done
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: there has to be if the port is open. is this on a router or an ubuntu machine?
<nikcsareb> ok
<[[a]> hitsujiTMO, the service is called "PARK AGENT" and its running on my router.
<nikcsareb> Where should i ask for evdev issues?
<TJ-> EMKO: Then "sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/tmp && df | pastebinit"
<mbroeker> [[a], for the next time: nmap -T4 -A <router ip>
<bhldev> hi guys
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: this isn't router support this is ubuntu support. Park agent is there as nmap generically reffers to that as being the most common service running from that known port. doesn't mean that that is the actual service that is running
<[[a]> mbroeker, ok
<EMKO> mbroeker: i include the " in the commands right?
<mbroeker> EMKO, no :)
<bhldev> I have a virtual machine running ubuntu server that I created a static ip for somehow by modifying /etc/network/interfaces (virtualbox) now I want it to use dhcp again and it's not been working
<bhldev> so far I modify /etc/network/interfaces to add auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp lines back and comment out all the rest except loopback, but the old ip is still there instead of the dhcp ip
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653799/
<hitsujiTMO> bhldev: what type of network interface is it? bridged/NAT/etc?
<bhldev> how do I make ubuntu server completely forget about the eth0 interface and start from nothing?
<bhldev> NAT
<TJ-> EMKO: OK, that shows us that running out of space wasn't the cause of the issue.
<[[a]> hitsujiTMO, thank you. Just if you missed the conversation from the begining, I said " How to close any port using ubuntu's terminal". Thx to mbroeker, who clarified my problem, now I know it is comming from router.
<EMKO> TJ-: ok sorry im not much help im not that good with linux
<bhldev> for example now it says 10.0.2.15 that was an old ip I want it to pull from my router's dhcp
<bekks> bhldev: then network manager configures it.
<bhldev> ubuntu server doesn't come with network manager does it?
<bekks> bhldev: And dont use NAT then, but bridged.
<bhldev> should I get it?
<hitsujiTMO> bhldev: and is there a dchp running within that nat? what virtualisation software is it?
<bhldev> I'm using virtualbox I don't know where the 10.0.2.15 addy is coming from
<bhldev> okay let me switch to bridged
<bekks> bhldev: Thats the default NAT DHCP address from vbox.
<[[a]> mbroeker, Thx man, it worked. Even though I dont know who activated, next time I will make sure that is closed
<TJ-> EMKO: So, what I'd suggest you do is reboot it, enter the grub menu, choose an older kernel and its associated Recovery option, get to the root prompt, and rebuild all the initial ramdisks using "update-initramfs -uvk all"
<hitsujiTMO> bhldev: ahh yeah, if you want it on the external network you need bridged as bekks said
<bekks> bhldev: Very well documented in chapter 6 of the official vbox manual.
<TJ-> EMKO: In theory that will fix the corrupted initrd image for the latest kernel... After that you can reboot normally, and hopefully it'll start correctly
<BluesKaj> bhldev, /etc/resolv.conf has been replaced by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , that's where one lists the IPs you want to use with the interfaces file
<mbroeker> [[a], Windows and Linux uses UPNP to open ports on demand: skype or games use UPNP to auto-open ports and networking just works.
<bhldev> hitsujiTMO, bekks, BluesKaj thanks, got it to work also just found out about the base
<bekks> bhldev: the /etc/resolv.conf doesnt set any IP addresses of an interface. It configures the DNS servers to be used only.
<bhldev> this is why I use ubuntu, ubuntu people are nicer ;p
<bhldev> although I should have realized to use bridged instead of NAT
<HeathHayle> i keep on getting error 1604 any ideas?
<bekks> !details | HeathHayle
<ubottu> HeathHayle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> HeathHayle: can you give us the full error and what app?
<HeathHayle> Sorry wrong room
<nikcsareb> hi can i use /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d on ubuntu?
<bekks> nikcsareb: Yes.
<nikcsareb> because that dir does not exist
<bekks> nikcsareb: Although using /etc/x11/xorg.conf would be more easy.
<nikcsareb> i want Xorg to use synaptics driver insthead of evdev...
<bekks> nikcsareb: Then just create a /etc/x11/xorg.conf file.
<asl40mca> hi
<genii> bekks: Uppercase X there ;)
<asl40mca> is there a way to have more than one desktop running ?
<asl40mca> a viritual machine or box?
<bekks> genii: Yeah :)
<asl40mca> how do i do that
<bekks> asl40mca: Install a hypervisor, setup a virtual machine.
<BluesKaj> bekks, yeah, it's been a while since i used a static IP , now i remember , resolv.conf was for the dns entries
<EMKO> TJ-: when i do that command nothing happens? is that normal
<TJ-> EMKO: The "update-initramfs ..." command?
<EMKO> TJ-: yea
<TJ-> EMKO: No, far from normal. The "v" option should cause it to print a lot of information on what it is doing
<EMKO> TJ-: maybe i typed it wrong i will go try again
<TJ-> EMKO: OK
<hitsujiTMO> EMKO: did you run it with sudo?
<amh345> i've got a ubuntu server with a CPU idling between 80-99%. top reveals all cpu% nothing that would be taking up this cpu idle. only a handful of process report cpu usage. and they're all under 1%
<amh345> any ideas?
<nikcsareb> bekks: FUUUUUUUUUU
<nikcsareb> Xorg ignores it
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: If its in recovery single-user mode as I suggested, that wouldn't be needed
<bitpaul> amh345: occurs each time you reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh sorry
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I'd hope it'd throw an error too about no permissions :)
<amh345> bitpaul: yes. each time.  i've let it sit for a few minutes to see if it comes back down and it doesn't.
<TJ-> amh345: Is it doing a lot of work on the network? Or on RAIDed block devices, maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: can you pastebin: top -n 1
<amh345> hitsujiTMO: here is the paste bin for it. http://pastebin.com/qbRhUzii
<EMKO> TJ-: hitsujiTMO: i tried with and without nothing happens
<bitpaul> amh345: by chance do you have IOTop installed?
<amh345> bitpaul: i do not
<TJ-> EMKO: OK, that suggests something more is amiss
<bitpaul> amh345: and it spikes right away and stays there?
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: can you pastebin the full output, not just the individual entries
<amh345> bitpaul: immediately spikes and sits there.
<EMKO> bitpaul: all i did was update from 12.04 i think to 12.10 that worked then i whent to 13.04 and this happend
<EMKO> bitpaul: sorry wrong person
<amh345> hitsujiTMO: pops. my mistake. here is full output. http://pastebin.com/RfwjfZEX
<EMKO> TJ-: all i did was update from 12.04 i think to 12.10 that worked then i whent to 13.04 and this happend
<bitpaul> EMKO: no worries
<TJ-> EMKO: "all I did" is an understatement ... release-upgrades are the most traumatic things that are done, and stringing 2 together is double-trouble :)
<EMKO> TJ-: oh i didnt know that
<TJ-> EMKO: what we need to do, I think, is see if there's some clues in the system log files in "/var/log/" ... I'm thinking which to check out first.
<TJ-> EMKO: At the moment does that system have network access?
<nikcsareb> Xorg.conf is not used for input devices by default
<nikcsareb> but
<EMKO> TJ-: yea everything worng just no unity desktop, it just shows a small window in the middle of my screen with the desktop image
<EMKO> works*
<ice799> Hi - I know you can use preseeding on ubuntu to automate package installation but is it possible to use preseed.cfg to install build-deps too? For example, I want to automate "apt-get build-dep package" -- is it possible to do this with preseeding? if so, what is the syntax?
<res_> hi, i'm using ubuntu 13.10 64 bit. The copy process is taking a lot of cpu, around 90% of it. i'm having an core i3 processor with 4gb of ram. also the process mono takes about 10% of the cpu. i tried searching and found a lot of similar threads in forums but not a solution. is this a bug or is there a solution for it? thanks
<Rory> ice799: Not natively, the best thing to do would be to run "apt-get build-dep <package>" yourself and use preseed to install those packages
<TJ-> EMKO: OK... if you reboot it and go into the grub menu, and choose a "Recovery" option matching the older kernel you know will boot... that will avoid the graphical user interface. It'll give you a text menu where you can choose to enable networking and then 'drop' to a root shell terminal. From there, you can 'pastebinit' some of the log files... does that sound OK?
<ice799> Rory: I see, OK thanks
<bitpaul> amh345: does the boot log show anything?
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: that top output looks fairly normal to me
<EMKO> TJ-: yea 3.2 recovery drops me to desktop only 3.0 goes to that menu is that ok?
<Rory> res_: Are you using full-disk encryption?
<TJ-> EMKO: That is fine... the important thing is to get to the text shell with networking enabled
<amh345> hitsujiTMO: so the idle is no big deal?
<bitpaul> amh345: agreed, I don't see anything weird about the top output
<res_> Rory: nop, i am not
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: idle = cpu processing time not being used.
<Rory> res_: OK, when you say the copy process, what are you referring to?
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: its normal to have a high idle on a low usage
<res_> Rory: I'm copying a bunch of files, a lot of small files, about 400,000 files from my portable hdd to my laptop hdd
<amh345> so is idle just "available" cpu resource?
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: effectively yes.
<TJ-> res: Is the portable HDD connected via USB 2?
<bitpaul> amh345: what problem were you attempting to resolve to start with?
<hitsujiTMO> amh345: more that its cpu time not being allocated to a process
<EMKO> TJ-: ok done
<TJ-> EMKO: great... first let me see the list of log files itself: "ls -latr /var/log/ | pastebinit"
<hitsujiTMO> bitpaul: i think he just misunderstood the idle process
<res> sorry, i got disconnected. Rory , the copy dialog has also disappeared for me
<TJ-> EMKO: I'm assuming 'pastebinit' is already installed, and the network *is* working!
<TJ-> res: Is the portable HDD connected via USB 2?
<Rory> res_: OK, when you say the copy process, what are you referring to?
<EMKO> TJ-: i have to reinstall it?
<bonsu> which desktop environment is better gnome kde or xfsc ?
<res> TJ-: yes it is
<Rory> res: Sorry, I missed your answer above
<bitpaul> hitsujiTMO: ah, I was assuming he thought this was a symptom of something else. I know I can get lost from time to time on secondary issues when I see things I don't quite understand.
<TJ-> EMKO: Not if it is already there, no... but if you get an error "command not found" then yes, you will need to install it
<res> Rory: no probs, the copy process is just right-click copy-paste
<hitsujiTMO> bonsu: better in what sense exactly? its a pretty ambiguous term
<Rory> res: Is the target filesystem ntfs? There's no native ntfs driver, so I guess copying a very large number of small files to an ntfs filesystem could cause high CPU usage
<res> Rory: , no my laptop hdd is ext4
<Xgates> hi guys
<phenex> anyone knows how to disable the onboard vga in ubuntu??? Don't want to disable it in bios. But when I install drivers for my pcie vga sometimes i get a black screen. Sry for my bad english
<bonsu> one that weigh less
<TJ-> res: When copying large numbers of files using the GUI, often times the system spends more time building pretty internally lists of all the files it needs to copy, using up valuable RAM, and leading to extremely long-winded copy operations.
<EMKO> TJ-: nice ssh is working making it much easier http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653938/
<TJ-> EMKO: Yay ... progressQ
<bekks> phenex: Disable it in your BIOS.
<bonsu> trying arch on virtualbox  hoping i can get advise on the desktop environment
<Rory> res: If you want to copy a very large number of files, I recommend looking into the "rsync" command
<res> TJ-: so i guess it is just a bug then. any idea about the disappeared copy dialog?
<bekks> phenex: Unless you have Nvidia Optimus, you should be able to do so.
<Xgates> It's been a while since I've played with Ubuntu, in Dash the sections are called Lens? Like Home Lens, Application Lens, etc...?
<res> thanks Rory , i'll take a look on rsync
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: what exactly is the onboard vga? and are you sure thats the cause of your problem? you could blacklist the kernel driver for it.
<k1l> Xgates: its called lens and scopes
<Rory> !rsync | res
<ubottu> res: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Xgates> ahhh scopes ok I remember that one now... :)
<phenex> it's an apu HD4000
<TJ-> EMKO: Now show me "ls -latr /var/log/dist-upgrade/ | pastebinit"
<bhldev> for nvidia optimus use bumblebee I figured it out last week
<Xgates> How can I remove the Social one?
<phenex> desktop pc
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: and what gpu is it?
<phenex> the apu is an HD4000 and the pcie card is an nvida gtx80
<k1l> Xgates: open the application lense, scroll down and select the scope you want to disable, click disable
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653948/
<phenex> sry gtx680
<res> thanks Rory , i'll keep it in mind next time i copy large number of files
<TJ-> res: disappearing dialog... no ideas! I always use a shell to do file operations
<bhldev> shit was going to pimp my blog but didn't write about the stuff I did with bumblebee
<res> ah okay. thanks TJ-
<k1l> Xgates: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363912/how-to-remove-amazon-and-ubuntu-one-music
<bhldev> it wasn't much anyway I think I just followed the ubuntu guide to install bumblebee
<bhldev> for "optimus"
<TJ-> EMKO: OK now "pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log"
<hitsujiTMO> phelix: under no circumstances should the apu be the cause of the issue with the gpu. what driver exactly are you using. you may simply need the nomodeset kernel param
<Jodo> Hello! Ubuntu will help me with my wife to have children?
<marjinal1st> hi i'm using ubuntu 13.10, I can't link my twitter on gnome online accounts. its returning some ssl error on console like this: "credentials-cc-panel-CRITICAL **: cc-credentials-authorization-page.vala:182: Error completing auth session process: GDBus.Error:com.google.code.AccountsSSO.SingleSignOn.Error.Ssl: The issuer certificate of a locally looked up certificate could not be found;The root CA certificate is not trusted for this purpose;" How can i
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: ^^
<Xgates> not sure about this disable you  mention where it's at I want to uninstall the Social Lens...
<k1l> Jodo: that is offtopic here, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | phenex
<ubottu> phenex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phenex> i installed the nvidia-331 from the xorg ppa
<k1l> Xgates: see the askubuntu link
<Jodo> u ask
<Rory> Jodo: Sure, take a look at "Periodic Calendar", a GUI application which assists in women menstrual cycles tracking and fertility periods prediction. http://linuxorg.sourceforge.net/
<Xgates> I'm looking thanks...
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653955/
<phenex> the problem is only when i activate the apu
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: is this a laptop or desktop?
<Okitain> Rory: i had no idea that the question was serious
<Rory> Okitain: I assume it wasn't, but thought I'd answer as if it were.
<phenex> its an desktop pc bumblebee only works with laptop optimus support
<Rory> Okitain: Don't feed the trolls and all that
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: if you wish you csould try blacklisting i915
<TJ-> EMKO: I'm reading it... might be a few minutes
<EMKO> TJ-: its ok
<gordonjcp> Okitain: you never know.  You really, really never know.
 * TJ- awards Rory the Terry Pratchett Subtle Humour Award :p
<phenex> i tryed alread to blacklist video it seems to be the module but after kerlnerl update i had the same problem
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: its its happening after a kernel update then the issue is most likely with dkms not recompiling the nvidia kernel module after the upgrade
<phenex> yeah then i tryed to reinstall the nvidia driver again from console but on boot i still got a black screen
<bekks> phenex: Because you have to use bumblebee to disable the Intel APU and activate the Nvidia GPU.
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: its a desktop not laptop
<rizmut> Hello everyone
<Xgates> Disable Social is not what I'm trying to do, this doesn't work, anyone know how to uninstall the Social lens if that's possible?
<phenex> ok i try bumblebee again an search the web for a workaround again
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: have you booted the system now?
<Jodo> http://ubuntusatanic.org/wallpapers/SE-Kristanna_Loken.jpg
<phenex> yes with disabled apu
<rizmut> I've installed Ubuntu 12.04.3 64 bit in Lenovo G450 system
 * Xgates trys sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-xxx
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: are you at the cli now or graphical DE?
<Rory> Xgates: that would be unity-lens-*
<rizmut> actually this is first time I want to use 64 versiob
<rizmut> version
<phenex> yes i'm from de
<k1l> Xgates: did you look into the privacy settings?
<k1l> in system settings?
<phenex> graphical
<Xgates> yes I turned off for the privacy but that's not what I want, I have no need for a Social section/lens...
<k1l> phenex: DE means DesktopEnviroment
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: damn. it would be good to see the Xorg log + dmesg from when you get the black screen
<rizmut> and I've added some PPAs (including Kazam PPA)
<phenex> ok lol
<rizmut> but sadly my Totem, Cheese and Gstreamer related application could not work properly
<rizmut> I couldn't play any video play using Totem or Gloobus Preview
<Xgates> I really wish Canocial didn't install all these lens/scopes and left it up to the end-user to pick and choose, and if Canocial is so persitant on it, then let the end user pick and choose them during the Install of Ubuntu
<Xgates> Rory: not following you? apt-get remove unity-lens-social doesn't work...
<k1l> Xgates: dont make a drama out of it. disable the online search in privacy settings and all is fine
<Xgates> k1l: ypu
<Xgates> errrr
<Xgates> k1l: you're not following me... this isn't about Search results I'm talking about removing things I don't need/use
<k1l> Xgates: then remove the lenses you dont want: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&searchon=names&keywords=unity-lens
<Xgates> I don't need a Social section in Dash and would like to remove it...
<glitsj16> Xgates: i think you're refering to the unity-lens-friends
<Guest90938> hey guys
<Xgates> yes I'm trying, been following some things been reading online, not sure which one works for it...
<Rory> You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes) Guest90938
<demon^eye> any good translator like babylon for Ubuntu ?
<Guest90938> how do i change name
<Xgates> ok friends thx I'll try that...
<k1l> but dont come here and make a drama just because you heard some hardliners talking about some things they dont like
<Xgates> thanks guys
<Rory> demon^eye: Take a look at Artha (sudo apt-get install artha)
<Guest90938> how can i get online without a browser
<demon^eye> Rory,  : i will try ... i am new to linux :)
<Xgates> is purge still better for getting everything out on an install instead of remove, or both doing the same? apt-get purge/remove?
<Rory> Guest90938: "get online" what do you mean?
<k1l> !apt | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hitsujiTMO> Xgates: purge is all you need
<Rory> Guest90938: A browser (firefox) is included with Ubuntu
<Guest90938> can't go online internet explorer won't let me
<Xgates> ok wasn't sure if anything change with apt in regards to purge and remove, I always read purge is to really clean out...
<Xgates> thx
<Rory> Guest90938: This is Ubuntu support
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90938: also a browser w3m is included with ubuntu-server
<Xgates> brb thc again guys..
<phenex> i installed bumblebee now anyone knows how to disable the apu graphics
<Rory> Xgates: purge also removes configuration files provided by the program, even if you modified them
<jaime> Hey Phenex I am on Ubuntu 12.04 i have 2 gpu but i had to do nothing when i installed my os i check on so it can install updates and third parties update and when it was done it booted ubuntu running on my nvidia i don't have to use bumbble bee to switch to nvidia
<demon^eye> Rory, : artha cant translate to other languages
<demon^eye> its only english ...
<phenex> hmmm
<demon^eye> i am looking for software like babylon
<darkblue_b> does someone know.. how to "pin" with apt.. in the case of a repo called ppa:johanvdw/osgeolive
<darkblue_b> the variations I just tried did not work
<Rory> oh sorry demon^eye I misread an answer on answers.ubuntu.com - frankly I'd just use Google Translate
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: what exactly do you want to pin?
<Rory> demon^eye: for a GUI there's gnome-translate
<demon^eye> Rory,  : cool mate 10x
<TJ-> EMKO: Slight delay; launchpad has issues with openid log-in preventing me from downloading the full pastebin file!
<Bashing-om> .win 3
<eoij> k1l:  I AM BACK :D
<EMKO> TJ-:  its alright take your time
<eoij> k1l: I damaged and repaired everything at the same time, in just _10_ hours of pure desperation
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: a package named postgis is in apt.postgresql.org  .. but our Linux system has its own build, so I want to take the package named postgis from this johanvdw repo
<eoij> k1l: I don't know how, but even Sudoku is now installed :D
<darkblue_b> "the output of apt-cache policy will give you pinning hints" I have heard recently
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy
<rizmut> demon^eye: you could give GoldenDict a try
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: lol, yup, it give your current pinning config and the possible entries in relation to specifying a repo
<TJ-> darkblue_b: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.debian.net/72913/
<darkblue_b> TJ-: thank you , but a quick scan of that document doesnt help me (yet)
<darkblue_b> I guess I dont understand what counts as a wildcard for the -t
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: is it just that 1 package you want?
<darkblue_b> I think so..
<jaime> im so bored anybody know a good shooting game?
<TJ-> EMKO: Back in business :)
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache show postgis
<TJ-> darkblue_b: You might want "apt-mark hold ..." instead
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.debian.net/72914/
<darkblue_b> TJ-: no clue...
<darkblue_b> I know there are two packages called postgis in the repos, which conflict.. but I dont see how to read those pasted outputs yet
<[[thufir]]> how do I authetnitcate my username?
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: this should work for you. it will not install the other packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654092/
<TJ-> EMKO: OK, I need "pastebinit /var/log/syslog.1"
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: huh?
<darkblue_b> what do I do ?
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: save that to a file in /etc/apt/preferences.d
<darkblue_b> oh gee.. ok I can try
<darkblue_b> ultimately, there is a series of 100 scripts that run to build our linux setup.. and I am tasking myself with understanding this.. so we want a scripted solution.. if adding a file like that to /etc/apt/preferences.d is the right thing....
<darkblue_b> .. it seems that sets all other packages in johanvdw to priority -10 and then sets the one package postgis up high...
<darkblue_b> we do not have the finalized repo yet.. this is all very alpha
<darkblue_b> the johan himself suggested briely that we disable apt.postgresql.org at the install time
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: well that's how you configure apt-pinning. i've given everything in that repo a negative priority so it will not install those packages. and postgis is given a higher priority so that it will be chosen above the other repos. is that what you were looking for?
<darkblue_b> that seeems hacky too
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: I appreciate any tips of course...
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654119/
<darkblue_b> we have been building for several years and the 2013 releases were quite good.. so its not a big waste here.. but this package is new, so I am learning a bit
<darkblue_b> thx for your patience
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: you shouldn't need to disable the repos, just prioritise the packages from your preffered repo
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: yeah - thats what I guessed
<yellow> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: when you have conflicting packages its good to set the unwanted pages to a lower priority (or negative priority preferably) and only prioritise the necessary packages above all else. issues ofcouse do arise when there's dependencies involved and you may need to set priorities for a number of pckages
<yellow> is this true : Famous software activist Richard Stallman has accused Ubuntu developers Canonical of ignoring the privacy of its users
<yellow> sending User data to Canonical Servers
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | yellow
<ubottu> yellow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> yellow: Yes, it is true that Mr. Stallman accused Ubuntu of doing so. Yes, it is true that Mr. Stallman didnt understand how to uninstall unwanted software as a user. </my2cents>
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: hmm
<TJ-> EMKO: I'm not seeing any clues so far. What I see shows an upgrade from Quantal to Raring, and a successful boot around 14:00 this afternoon, followed by installing the HP Deskjet 3050A printer driver just before 15:00
<TJ-> EMKO: show me "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654177/
<darkblue_b> hitsujiTMO: this is how I wrote it up.. thx for your assist  http://trac.osgeo.org/osgeo/ticket/1272
<darkblue_b> others will confer on this in the next days..
<hitsujiTMO> darkblue_b: seems about right. hopefully that will do for its purpose.
<kieppie> howdy
<kieppie> I have an HP Envy laptop, running 13.10 on it. I
<kieppie> I'm a pretty seasoned Ubuntu user, but the experience on this host is absolutely downright aweful. not sure if it's the OS or hardware
<TJ-> EMKO: What does this show? "file $(which update-initramfs)"
<kieppie> power management blows - but admittedly it's never been gear with linux to begin with - touchscreen so-so, etc
<kieppie> any experienced users about able/willing to help, please?
<EMKO> TJ-: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: symbolic link to `/bin/true'
<hitsujiTMO> kieppie: what hardware?
<TJ-> EMKO: ouch!
<TJ-> EMKO: it should show "usr/sbin/update-initramfs: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable"
<TJ-> EMKO: "ls -latr /usr/sbin/ | pastebinit"
<adas> hi, anyone here good with crontab?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | adas
<ubottu> adas: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654205/
<adas>  i made it so flexget runs on a specific day at specific hours using crontab and it worked on one computer, but on another I get this in my mail: "/bin/sh: 1: flexget: not found" why is this?
<kieppie> hi hitsujiTMO:  HP ENVY TS 15 Notebook PC (E3A57PA#ABG) - I popped the W8 HDD & dropped in a SSD
<hitsujiTMO> kieppie: what cpu and gpu?
<adas> if I manually run flexget on that same computer it works well, but not with crontab
<constl> Would you recommend nfs or samba for a home network consisting of windows, macs and ubuntus?
<TJ-> EMKO: OK, I'm getting an idea of what is wrong. For some reason part of the release upgrade process failed half-way
<TJ-> EMKO: Try this: "file /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib"
<hitsujiTMO> constl: samba. less compatibly issues. maybe nfs if the windows machines are windows enterprise
<glitsj16> adas: did you use full path to the flexget executable?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: can you paste the exact line from crontab that you entered.
<EMKO> TJ-: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<kieppie> hitsujiTMO:  4x AMD A8-5550M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics,
<adas> glitsj16: no I didnt, but I didnt have to on the other computer also.
<TJ-> EMKO: Let's fix that now. "rm /usr/sbin/update-initramfs && mv /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib /usr/sbin/update-initramfs"
<constl> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks!
<adas> hitsujiTMO: 1 11-23 * * thu flexget
<kostkon> kieppie, install the amd driver, if it's possible, it may improve power usage
<Bootcamp> Hello which version of Ubuntu ISO do I need to download for MAcBookPro 2013 on a Bootcamp Partition.  64 bit PC or 64 bit Mac
<Bootcamp> Also if it was VMware instead which one?
<hitsujiTMO> adas: as glitsj16 pointed out. you must specify the full path to flexget.    cron doesn't have a $PATH set
<kieppie> kostkon: I have & kept it current. It did improve things a little, but power-management & power-consumption overall is pretty horrendous. TBH it's an issue that I've always seen around the Linux-watercooler
<adas> hitsujiTMO: ok, but it worked on other computer, maybe cus it runs suse
<adas> hitsujiTMO: how do I find the path to flexget :o?
<EMKO> TJ-:  ok done
<TJ-> EMKO: after that, lets rebuild the initial RAM disk images (the /boot/initrd* files) ... "update-initramfs -uvk all >/tmp/update01.log 2>&1" then "pastebinit /tmp/update01.log"
<cvtsx> So using is using the windows installer not considered installing ubuntu?
<jaime> Kieppie u should of got a hp with nvidia :)
<TJ-> EMKO:  you should be seeing a lot of output scrolling away now
<hitsujiTMO> kieppie: unfortunately radeondriver powermanagent doesnt see a propper improvement until the release of kernel 3.13. till then, the proprietary driver is needed for powermanagement
<EMKO> TJ-: -bash: 1 then pastebinit: ambiguous redirect
<hitsujiTMO> adas: which flexget
<EMKO> TJ-: oops
<TJ-> EMKO: :p
<TJ-> EMKO: yeah, two separate commands there
<TJ-> EMKO:  let the first finish then pastebinit the log file
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: wubi?
<kieppie>  jaime: I really wanter the intel/nvidia combo, but they were sold out at the time & I had to settle for this one, as my old laptop died a flaming death in the middle of a critical job.
<Bootcamp> Hello I am using Unebootin to create a Live USB Ubuntu v13.10 on a Flash Drive, but its for a MacBookPro 2013.  I may install either on Bootcamp partition or Vmware.  WHich version of the ISO is bets the 64 bit PC or 64 bit Mac?
<Bootcamp> Does it matter?
<kieppie> hitsujiTMO: you suspect general power-issues could be down to the GPU, essentially?
<cvtsx> yes wubi
<glitsj16> adas: the flexget wiki has all what you need --> http://flexget.com/wiki/InstallWizard/Linux/Environment/FlexGet/Scheduling
<hitsujiTMO> kieppie: yes, in general radeon driver power management sucks.
<kieppie> :/ why does that not surprise me.....
<EMKO> TJ-: i think i messed something up on the remove and move http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654254/
<EMKO> TJ-:  it was asking for permission so i did sudo but i think something whent wrong
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: its not advised to use wubi. its certainly not a real install
<jaime> Kieppie sorry to hear that. Yea I have a HP Envy Dv7 running Ubuntu 12.04. I have a Nvidia Geforce GT 630M with dedicated 2gb. Fantastic laptop. But I had so much of laptop with ATI gpu. I do not get along with ATI :(
<adas> thanks
<TJ-> EMKO: Ahhh... I thought you were already the root user. do "sudo -i"  ... then you can redo the commands:
<jaime> My INTEL gpu is disable automatically and I didn't do anything. LOL
<TJ-> EMKO: ... "rm /usr/sbin/update-initramfs && mv /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib /usr/sbin/update-initramfs"
<kieppie> hmmmmm - maybe I should try & see if I can take this have for a swap-out......
<cvtsx> hitsujiTMO: Do you advise i uninstall my current instalation and do it manually then?
<kieppie> thanks guys. I'll maybe try & see if they come to the party, otherwise buy a new one....
<glitsj16> adas: as the wiki explains, don't forget to add the --cron switch to the flexget command or you run the risk of ending up with a messed-up database
<EMKO> TJ-: rm: cannot remove ‘/usr/sbin/update-initramfs’: No such file or directory
<TJ-> EMKO: better check what those files are now, it looks like we've got confused! "ls -latr /usr/sbin/update-initramfs*"
<EMKO> TJ-: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9164 May 31  2012 /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx: yes. wubi stands for (Will Ultimately Break It). best to remove it and downsize you windows partition, then install from the disk
<TJ-> EMKO: OK...
<TJ-> EMKO: ... "mv /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib /usr/sbin/update-initramfs"
<TJ-> EMKO: and now test it using "update-initramfs -h"
<jaime> Kieppie how much u paid for ur laptop?
<TJ-> EMKO: You should see the help options
<EMKO> TJ-: yea
<TJ-> EMKO: Yay :D
<TJ-> EMKO: "update-initramfs -uvk all >/tmp/update01.log 2>&1"      then, after it is finished:    "pastebinit /tmp/update01.log"
<TJ-> EMKO: *now* you should see a lot of messages scrolling away
<cvtsx> ok
<EMKO> TJ-: didnt show but there is a log
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654279/
<TJ-> EMKO: of course... silly me... getting tired... everything was redirected to the log file!!
<Sia-> hi, with a HP laptop originally wuth ubuntu 12.4, i 'll install other distro, each time i get Black screen.
<TJ-> EMKO: And that reveals you're missing some kernel versions!
<hitsujiTMO> Sia-: what gpu?
<TJ-> EMKO: "dpkg-query -l 'linux*' | pastebinit"
<deadmund> Sia-: If you're trying to install another distro.  You need to ask for support in the channel for that distro
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654291/
<pvl1> is there a log file for apt-get
<deadmund> pvl1: /var/log/apt/*
<deadmund> pvl1: Next time just check out /var/log/<what you're looking for>
<pvl1> oh that would make sense wouldnt it. thanks deadmund
<TJ-> EMKO: "   echo -n "$(df)\n$(ls -latr /boot/)" | pastebinit   "
<deadmund> pvl1: :)
<TJ-> EMKO: correction: "   echo -e "$(df)\n$(ls -latr /boot/)" | pastebinit   "
<Sia-> deadmund, ok i will try to install ubuntu 13.10 the same thing native install or upgrade
<Sia-> hitsujiTMO, intel
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654301/
<Bootcamp> WHat is the deal with Ubuntu v13.10 ISO versions 64 bit PC and 64 bit Mac?  IS the PC version obviously for PC and older macs still with intel chipsets or what?
<deadmund> Sia-: Have you tried using nomodeset
<deadmund> ?
<Sia-> deadmund, you mean in the kernel option?
<deadmund> Sia-: Yes.
<Sia-> ok, it's with E at the boot right?
<deadmund> Sia-: That's the usual answer.  Here is a much more extensive web page on the issue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<constl> I'm trying to chmod a folder with chmod 0755 <foldername> and nothing happens. What am i doing wrong?
<deadmund> Sia-: yes, press 'e' at the grub screen.
<hitsujiTMO> Bootcamp: afaik the mac specific one if to cater for mac efi
<deadmund> constl: 0755 will create rwxr-xr-x  is that what your want? (are you using -R recursive)
<Sia-> deadmund, that is my first laptop from 2006 :-)
<deadmund> Sia-: awesome :)
<Bootcamp> thanks hitsujiTMO,  SO for a MacbookPro 2103 using either vmware or bootcamp should I download the Mac version then?
<constl> deadmund: its a samba share so yeah i want anonymous access. I'm not using -R cause there are no folder beneath that folder yet
<Sia-> deadmund, that is my first laptop from 2006 :-))
<Sia-> i mean my last laptop got in 2006 , at this time was no UEFI and co :-
<hitsujiTMO> not for bootcamp or vmware. both avoid mac efi.
<deadmund> constl: Samba shares do not follow unix file permissions (because windows doesn't).  Permissions are set in the samba configuration I believe.
<Sia-> Bootcamp, forget about it, it's no success at all to try install another OS on apple machines
<gordonjcp> Sia-: hm?
<Sia-> Virtualbox can better help you
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | Sia-
<ubottu> Sia-: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Bootcamp> Ah ok so I need the PC version if I go with either of those type of partition schemes?  So the Mac ISO version I would use for example if I wanted to wipe the Mac OSX and install ubuntu directly to the drive?
<gordonjcp> Sia-: so, you can't run Ubuntu on Apple Macs?
<Sia-> sorry want to say my opinion with apple machines for almost 5 years
<Bootcamp> I just need Ubuntu on the Mac to configure and compile Android Roms
<TJ-> EMKO: "ls -latr /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ | pastebinit"
<constl> deadmund: You are right there is mask directive in the configuraton. After following some guides on the net i successfuly set up a share folder in the default /srv/samba/share path. After changing it to something different i.e. an external drive i could not log as previously. After examing the folder permissions the default path has owner root and 0755 and the latter just 700. So I'm trying to change the latter but cant with chmod
<Bootcamp> and this MacBookPro is fast 1TB PCIe drive and 16GB ram and Haswell fastest mobile processor
<Sia-> gordonjcp, you can but.....aha ok let's try it maybe other ppl are cleaver than me
<jaime> Hey deadmund you rang my bells I have a Window 2008 server It's acting as a file server I'm able to share to my other Windows machine but neither my Linux machines able to access the drive.
<EMKO> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654321/
<gordonjcp> Sia-: Macbooks are the best laptops for running Linux...
<hitsujiTMO> Bootcamp: i'm not 100% sure since i don't have a mac, but i believe the intention for the mac iso is for a non bootcamp install, such as replacing or dualbooting in a more native fashion
<Bootcamp> I see
<gordonjcp> you really want refind
<TJ-> EMKO: OK... there's a problem. In that directory should be listed all the installed kernels, but only a single old kernel is listed, so update-initramfs isn't processing the newer kernels
<Bootcamp> That makes more sense
<Bootcamp> thanks
<gordonjcp> stick refind on it, that'll help
<TJ-> EMKO: I just need to test a fix for that here
<Sia-> gordonjcp, as i say i have 3 apple machines home i'm using linux on 2 of them, each upgrade update i should retouch some system file.
<EMKO> TJ-: is it because im using this kernal right now?
<pvl1> im getting some errors running dpkg -P, says subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gordonjcp> Sia-: you must be doing something wrong
<deadmund> constl: If the external drive is mounted in a folder (and it's not an ext formatted drive).  You need to unmount the drive, chmod the folder, and then mount the drive again into that folder.
<TJ-> EMKO: no, it's because the upgrade failed at some point
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: you'll need to paste the full output
#ubuntu 2013-12-29
<deadmund> jaime: You need to configure the samba client on those other linux machines (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<Sia-> gordonjcp, as i said i have archlinux and ubuntu of them., specially the ATI graphic card are very buggy! Actually isn't ubuntu or linux fault at all.
<TJ-> EMKO: "update-initramfs -c -v -k 3.8.0-34-generic  2>&1 | tee /tmp/update02.log"    then after it finishes, "pastebinit /tmp/update02.log"
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654339/
<constl> deadmund: Don't get it. why do I have to unmount a USB drive to change some permission on a folder.
<jaime> Thank you deadmund
<ramborocks> Hi i was looking to have a hard drive be listed under devices in the system folder on ubuntu
<TJ-> EMKO: looking good... we'll do the other one now, too... "update-initramfs -ck 3.2.0-24-generic"
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: im starting to think its not an ubuntu problem :E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) its a script configured for the app in question methinks
<constl> deadmund: Guess it's the filesystem, had to google it. Thanks for the tip deadmund
<TJ-> EMKO: Then lets check that those versions are now known to update-initramfs tools: "ls -latr /var/lib/initramfs-tools/ | pastebinit"
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: need the lines above that for the exact error
<deadmund> constl: Well, if the filesystem type doesn't support unix file permissions (e.g. ntfs, fat) then the system simply takes the permissions of the folder it was mounted in and pushes it through.  It's a bug that you can't chmod it while mounted, it's a feature that file permissions are extended to the files on that partition.
<EMKO> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654356/
<deadmund> constl: However, the bug is deep and old so I'm guessing the develops have some reason for keeping it (may be a good reason even!  IDK though)
<deadmund> jaime: Sure
<deadmund> constl: Yes, it's a shortcoming of the file system type
<k1l_> !away > dziegler_off
<ubottu> dziegler_off, please see my private message
<kalekip1> Hi, I would like to enable hibernation, but Swap is not available. I tried to  follow this answer: http://askubuntu.com/a/199372, but aparently I don't have a swap partition. (How) should I make one?
<TJ-> EMKO: Great :) This could be the final step! "update-grub 2>&1 | tee /tmp/update03.log"    then "pastebinit /tmp/update03.log"
<constl> deadmund: Can you recommend a filesystem for an external drive residing on a ubuntu machine for file serving purposes? If it can be read by win8.1 or mac os x and still behave as ext3 would be awesome
<EMKO> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654362/
<TJ-> EMKO: At this point, you should try a normal reboot ..... "reboot"  :)  *fingers crossed*
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/Zp2w87Pz
<ramborocks> i was looking to get my harddrive to show up under 'devices' in ubuntu
<deadmund> constl: I would suggest NTFS or fat32 because those can be read by all three. But you can use ext4 and install drivers in windows to read it.
<ramborocks> it shows up one of the partitions just not both
<deadmund> constl: I think os x can read ext4 by default but I'm not sure.
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: sudo blkid shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654367/
<constl> deadmund: Thank you sir, i will look more into it myself
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: or did you really mean lsblk?
<deadmund> constl: syre
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: yes lsblk
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654371/
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: how much ram do you have?
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: 16 GB
<kalekip1> ;)
<EMKO> TJ-: nice it booted and to fullscreen but still no unity just desktop image and mouse i can right click and context menu does popup but thats about it
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: you'll need to resize down a partition (such as /dev/sda7) by at least 16gb and create a swap partition in its place
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: OK, thanks. I'll probably do that tomorrow. It's getting late now :P
<ramborocks> any tips on getting devices to show up under file / 'devices' in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> emko: does ctrl + alt + t bring up a terminal?
<EMKO> hitsujiTMO: yes
<gdi2k> kalekip1, why not first test with a swap file?
<gdi2k> much easier than repartitioning
<kalekip1> gdi2k: And how would I do that?
<gdi2k> (side note: I never got hibernation working, regardless of swap file size)
<gdi2k> (or swap size in general)
<TJ-> EMKO: OK... well that's progress! I suggest you switch to a tty using "Ctrl+Alt+F1" log-in, and create a new user profile with "sudo adduser test" and then restart the GUI with "sudo service lightdm restart" and try logging in as "test" user. If the dash and panels are still not there we know its a system problem, not a user profile problem.
<kalekip1> gdi2k: Has probably to do with your drivers
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: whats output of: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnunet-server*
<gdi2k> kalekip1, Probably: check this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-a-swap-file-on-an-arch-linux-cloud-server
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: what type of device?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> TJ-: it might be the .config .cache .dbus .gnome  etc, etc files in his /home dir
<TJ-> WhatIsTheMatrix: Precisely; hence a new clean user profile will help us determine that
<WhatIsTheMatrix> TJ-: yeah, rgr that
<ramborocks> a harddrive
<Autoclesis> A good time for a dumb question?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> sure
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: what connection type?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> if there is such a thing
<ramborocks> its mounted correctly i believe - one of the partitions show up but the main does not
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: ahh. ok so not an issue with it not showing up in /dev then:P ok, what filesystem?
<Autoclesis> Great
<ramborocks> ubuntu 13.10 and i believe its ext4
<ramborocks> whats the command to check blklid?
<Autoclesis> How do I drag with ubuntu touchpad on asus netbook?
<TJ-> ramborocks: Are you meaning you want to see it in the graphical user interface's File Manager ?
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: sudo blkid
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, hold left button with thumb and use fingers to drag
<ramborocks> yes i would like to see it when i go to unity under files - 'devices'
<Autoclesis> hold the left button...
<Autoclesis> okay ObrienDave let me try thank you
<ramborocks> i was wrong its ntfs
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: if its a ext fs then you can't afaik. you must manually mount it or add it to fstab
<slimjimflim> hi i'm running 12.10 and every time i enter a password i get this silly prompt about not entering a keyring password.  i hit cancel and then keep doing what i was doing before.
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: ntfs should auto show up in devices alright
<Autoclesis> ObrienDave, what's the "left button"?
<slimjimflim> i don't want to store my passwords on the machine.  how can i make it go away?
<ramborocks> http://pastebin.com/2ysmhU5q
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnunet-server.list  /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnunet-server.postrm
 * Autoclesis feels retarded
<ramborocks> small lotus shows up in the devices.. but yet 'lotus' does not
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, doesn't your touchpad have 2 buttons?
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: lsblk please
<Autoclesis> it has a single black space with a line on it
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: can you pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnunet-server.postrm
<ramborocks> http://pastebin.com/L9QR4980
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, ok, try the left "half"
<Autoclesis> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/specHR/images/BE05692d.jpg
<Autoclesis> ObrienDave, ^^^
<Autoclesis> yes I have been...
<Xgates> hi guys
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hello
<ramborocks> thats a new command for me lsblk :)
<kalekip1> Wooooo
<TJ-> Autoclesis: Did you try a double-tap and drag?
<kalekip1> it seems to work
<kalekip1> gdi2k: Ty
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: its not showing up indevices as you have it in fstab mounting to /mnt/media_sdb1
<Autoclesis> TJ-, yes sir
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, then try further to the left. you might need to adjust the button "zone" area
<ramborocks> hmm i dont want it to do that
<TJ-> Autoclesis: What's the exact make/model of the netbook?
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/QG1XeYeu no rush btw
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: you need to remove the entry for /etc/fstab
<ramborocks> im new. thats why i put it there.
<Xgates> has anyone ever figured out a way to make the bootup, restart/shutdown of Plymouth clean looking 100% without any text spewing across the screen? It's my understand this is more of a laptop issue, desktops that have auto adjust of the aspect ratio aren't affected, but I'm not certain, I've always run Ubuntu on laptops...
<ramborocks> if i remove it will it not load at all?
<Autoclesis> Asus 1015E
<hitsujiTMO> ramborocks: that ofcourse will require you to manually mount the drive each time
<gdi2k> kalekip1, np. I think partitioned swap is supposed to be faster than swapfile, so if everything is working, you could consider going the partition route...
<Autoclesis> 1015e ds03
<Autoclesis> http://www.amazon.com/1015E-DS03-10-1-Inch-Laptop-Black-Ubuntu/dp/B00COQK8QY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388276599&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+1015e-ds03
<ramborocks> can i create a new mount point for it?
<Xgates> Sure it's just a cosmetic issue, and I like tweaking this trying to make it work, but I've not been able to come up with anything, unless to keep things simple the kernel logging can be set to not display as much information...
<ramborocks> i just want it to show up when i go look at devices rather than have to track it down
<TJ-> Autoclesis: I read "...The touchpad, when you tap once, works as a left-click. If you tap twice and keep your finger on the pad you can drag windows or select text etc... pretty much like you're holding the left mouse button down. If you tap with 2 fingers it does send the "right-click" command but it doesn't work all the time..."
<kalekip1> gdi2k: Any idea how much I should've allocated it? I gave it 1024 MB
<Autoclesis> TJ-, thank you very much for researching it...
 * Autoclesis reads 
<gdi2k> kalekip1, I think for hibernate to work you're supposed to make it at least as large as RAM (16+ GB in your case)
<Autoclesis> two finger right click works perfectly
<TJ-> Autoclesis: Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<Autoclesis> okay
<Xgates> also when using Nvidia drivers, with Saucy are we suppose to see the splash saying Ubuntu at boot?
<Autoclesis> secondary menu appears with two finger double tap
<kalekip1> gdi2k: correct, I just searched it :p
<Autoclesis> TJ-, thanks, I'll work through that
<Autoclesis> it's just dragging that's a bust
<TJ-> Autoclesis: maybe the drag is a bit picky about the delay between the two taps? Try it much faster, or much slower, just in case.
<Autoclesis> heh
<Autoclesis> Are you saying I lack rhythm!?!
 * Autoclesis shares some leftover peppermint cake with TJ- 
<glitsj16> Xgates: on your plymouth topic .. not sure if i understand it correctly .. it's the wrong resolution? that can be fixed with some tinkering, if not ignore .. getting a bit slowww here
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: cat /etc/passwd | grep gnunet && cat /etc/group | grep gnunet && cat /etc/group | grep gnunetdns
<Autoclesis> Let me poke at it and embarrass myself some more
<Autoclesis> oh my god
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it's working?
<Xgates> glitsj16: yes resolution I know, I was asking if anyone figured out a way to not have the bootup/restart/shutdown process display any text, making it 100% text free?
<Autoclesis> yes because I didn't realize it was also an actual button, WhatIsTheMatrix , ObrienDave , TJ-
<WhatIsTheMatrix> usually that's what ppl say when it actually works, lol
<Autoclesis> my Apple experience mislead me
<TJ-> Autoclesis: Yay!
<Autoclesis> When I picked up the netbook I felt the click of the actual button-button
<Autoclesis> :)
<Xgates> plymouth at least on laptops has always had text spewing across the screen...
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, ROFL ;))
<Autoclesis> tee hee
 * TJ- nom nom noms the peppermint cake
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: for hibernation you need to allocate at a minimum the amount of ram you have
<ObrienDave> Autoclesis, you made my day. thank you :)
 * Autoclesis awards TJ- and ObrienDave and WhatIsTheMatrix  Distinguished Ubuntu Awards
<Autoclesis> my pleasure!
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: I see...
<Autoclesis> I never had a netbook before...
<WhatIsTheMatrix> guess it takes some nuance :-)
<glitsj16> Xgates: okay, with having 'quiet' in the kernel boot params there's not much i see, so 100% graphical here, unless the fsck messages when they run)
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: if at anystage you are using more ram than the size of the swap partition then hibernation will fail
<Xgates> glitsj16: you on a desktop or laptop?
<Autoclesis> I've been using Ubuntu forever
<glitsj16> Xgates: laptop, also using nvidia
<Autoclesis> but now I want to use mypaint in the field with a wacom
<kalekip1> hitsujiTMO: My Windows hibernation keeps failing. Is that almost the same?
<Xgates> Autoclesis: poor lad LOL...
<Autoclesis> and I got a GPS dongle
<Autoclesis> hehe
<TJ-> Autoclesis: Don't tap it too hard :p
<Xgates> glitsj16: so it does not display any text for you?
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1: that uses a seperate hibernation file which also needs to be the same as the amount of ram you have
<Xgates> I even see the login prompt flash by the screen before the desktop loads
<Xgates> that's ridiculous...
<kalekip1> gdi2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq "It cannot use a swap file on an active file system."
<kalekip1> What does that exactly mean?
<glitsj16> Xgates: no not really, i did the resolution fix for plymouth but since then pretty clean and cosmetic
<demophobia> I've tried Suspending the computer and returning from Suspend, and both times my display has crashed upon login and I've been forced to do a hard shut off and restart this desktop computer. What is the problem and how do I fix it? :)
<gdi2k> kalekip1, ah
<Xgates> glitsj16: what fix you did? Have an URL?
<glitsj16> Xgates: sure, hang on
<Xgates> thx
<kalekip1> Does it mean that it doesn't work? :/
<gdi2k> kalekip1, wasn't aware of that, but makes sense when I think about it. paritioning it is then
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: u need that outpu
<pvl1> t
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: please
<kalekip1> gdi2k: OK, thanks anyways :(
<Xgates> For me in Saucy after I press the power button to resume from suspend my screen on the laptop looks like the brightness is turned half way down... :(
<Xgates> and my F keys, my luck dont work, so have to reboot
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/pbY5Rmua
<kalekip1> gdi2k: Will look at it tomorrow. It's turning 2 o'clock. Good night.
<gdi2k> kalekip1, if partitioning is a major mission, you may try just whacking a swap partition on a USB stick
<gdi2k> just for testing
<glitsj16> Xgates: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html is where it all started for me, but the script in that page might not work anymore, depending on your ubuntu version .. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html  .. but depending on the ubuntu version that might not work anymore .. what are you on?
<Xgates> Saucy
<kalekip1> gdi2k: Time is not a problem, as long as it works without demolishing my PC :)
<kalekip1> bai
<glitsj16> Xgates: i don't think that has hwinfo in the repos, can you check ?
<glitsj16> apt-cache policy hwinfo should do it
<gdi2k> kalekip1, downsizing partitions has always worked for me, although it does take a long time. don't forget to back up though!
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: sudo deluser pavel gnunet
<Xgates> no hwinfo in saucy
<Xgates> I
<Xgates> errrr
<glitsj16> Xgates: no worries, there's always other options in linux
<Xgates> I've seen that URL before, I can't remember if I tried that before or not...
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: once thats done, please try to purge the package again
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: that would make sense. but i dont understand it.
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: why would my group participation prevent a purge
<glitsj16> Xgates: on saucy i believe the second answer on http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen provides the same result
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: i thinks the problem stems from a poorly written uninstall script. when it tries to delete the group it returns an error because your user is in that group. since the script is set to -e it returns on any error
<Xgates> I forgot but it's in the forum, you don't have to install anything just some manual changes is all...
<Xgates> let me try to find it...
 * Xgates digs
<glitsj16> Xgates: if you have done the fix that should be recognizable in your /etc/default/grub
<Xgates> yes
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: it failed the first time, i removed the user gnunet, and it worked. however, what about this gnunetdns, is that a group or user
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: its both, tho it seems it should just be a group according to the uninstall script
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: ill investigate it. thank you very much for your help!
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: no problems
<constl> deadmund: I'm having some problems still with accessing a now ext4 external drive through samba. I'm guessing it has to do with how it gets automounted by default. Any hints?
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: what version of ubuntu are you using btw?
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> cool, i'll report a bug on the issue
<demophobia> Is askubuntu.com the replacement of ubuntuforums for seeking technical support from the community?
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: yay i helped!
<k1l_> demophobia: no, both is fine
<k1l_> use what you like most
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<pvl1> mwahaha
<demophobia> So askubuntu is a dedicated support resource, whereas ubuntuforums now merely happens to overlap with it in terms of having a forum where support may be found?
<Spynxic> I'm trying to build libreoffice but it keeps failing at the mozilla module, I found a fix. It was to add --disable-mozilla to the configure file but I can't figure out where to add it
<k1l_> demophobia: both is fine. use what you suits best.
<k1l_> demophobia: there is no better or more official.
<TJ-> Spynxic: If you're building the upstream source, then usually you'll do a "./configure --disable-mozilla" then "make"
<haruto> Hi
<haruto> How install polish language in gnome3.10 ?
<demophobia> ok thanks
<haruto> heh
<constl> haruto: Check the "languages support" in dash
<haruto> use gnomeubuntu
<haruto> only english in setting
<Spynxic> TJ-, Thanks
<haruto> Use setting - Region and Language - Language - list 5 english, no polish language and add language button
 * Autoclesis is now an expert DRAGGER of things
<WhatIsTheMatrix> nice
<Autoclesis> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> it's always nice to get something like that, that should seem obvious but it's not, finally figured out :-)
<somethingrandom> hey, how can i upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 daily build via terminal?
<somethingrandom> or do i have to run the iso?
<Autoclesis> WhatIsTheMatrix, right.
<k1l_> somethingrandom: run update-manager with -d
<edsiper> how can i fix this upgrade problem? "Broken iproute2:amd64 Conflicts on arpd [ amd64 ] < none > ( none )" ?
<somethingrandom> never upgraded ubuntu to an unstable release before
<haruto> in ubuntu gnome 3.10 have pl language, in gnomeubuntu not have pl language it is bad
<k1l_> somethingrandom: be aware that something will break. its a dev release
<somethingrandom> 13.10 breaks too much for me
<somethingrandom> yeah
<somethingrandom> the network manager and other stuff is crashing
<WhatIsTheMatrix> fwiw, running 14.04 here
<WhatIsTheMatrix> but in kde
<somethingrandom> eew :)
<k1l_> and we have #ubuntu+1 for unstable support
<haruto> i m use language-pack-gnome-pl download - very thank for help heh
<WhatIsTheMatrix> well, i could usr other WM's... but the ubuntu/unity desktop isn't stable here
<WhatIsTheMatrix> and i just thought i'd use kde for a while. i  like the 'compositing' feature, and it's working
<somethingrandom> gnome 3 looks pretty sweet
<haruto> gnome3.10 is very fast and nice gui
<kostkon> WhatIsTheMatrix, qt5 is coming to unity too. unity 8 is qt5 based
<Xgates> hey guys
<kostkon> Xgates, hey
<somethingrandom> haruto: what distro is good for gnome3.10, just fedora or does "gnubuntu" work too?
<[[thufir]]> I just did a clean install, and vuze stopped working on the clean install.  I don't get it.  Is there some trick to connect to all the vuze networks?  I get zero users.  It passes the firewall test.
<Xgates> who was I talking to before about plymouth/nvidia are you still here?
<somethingrandom> i'm brand new to ubuntu, but unity seems meh
<haruto> kde is very bad desing
<WhatIsTheMatrix> kostkon: rgr. i have some qt5 stuff installed on here
<glitsj16> Xgates: me?
<haruto> Gnome os started in 2014r
<haruto> Font in kde is bad view
<Xgates> glitsj16: ahh there you are :) here; --> http://tinyurl.com/owa22we
<Xgates> that's all I've done before...
<kostkon> WhatIsTheMatrix, yeah
<somethingrandom> often the application icons randomly appear as additional icons in unity
<somethingrandom> to the one i pinned
<haruto> ohayo
<WhatIsTheMatrix> edsiper: hello. perhaps if you just uninstall 'arpd'? it wants to install 'iproute2'... correct?
<glitsj16> Xgates: yes that looks very similar if not the same
<Xgates> oh I thought you installed some apps?
<Xgates> btw for resolution to check what is supported, grub/shift vbeinfo?
<bekks> Xgates: yes.
<Xgates> ok thx
<Xgates> brb
 * Xgates goes to check screen rez
<glitsj16> Xgates: i installed hwinfo bacause that way you don't need to go thru the grub prompt, but that was no longer available to you on saucy
<kostkon> [[thufir]], looks like a network problem (of some sort) to me
<[[thufir]]> I just did a clean install, and vuze stopped working on the clean install.  I don't get it.  Is there some trick to connect to all the vuze networks?  I get zero users.  It passes the firewall test.   I think a static IP address will help.   what do I put in the netmask field? http://pastebin.com/zJJGz7WJ
<bekks> [[thufir]]: The netmask of your network.
<kostkon> [[thufir]], are you using the same jvm as before?
<Xgates> back
<Xgates> ok got a nice rez size :)
<kostkon> Xgates, resolution?
<Xgates> yeah for plymouth with nvidia, 1920x1080
<glitsj16> Xgates: sweet
<kostkon> Xgates, the native screen res i presume.
<glitsj16> Xgates: what about the text ?
<[[thufir]]> ohh, I didn't think of same jvm.  it was oracle before, now it's openjdk (iced tea).   I think it's the static IP address I had before.  I don't understand **what** netmask currently is.  how do I know my netmask?  ifconfig doesn't say "netmask" is _____  or gateway is ______
<Xgates> now it looks better, BUT when I restart, I'll get text on the screen, hmm sure would be nice if that could be remove, hehe, I'm just trying to go for ultimate clean here if possible,,,
<Xgates> glitsj16: just appears a little at restart showing some of the shutdown processes...
<Xgates> I wonder if those can be silenced?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> edsiper: still here? you get it figured out?
<Xgates> kostkon: yeah native...
<[[thufir]]> what do I put for "gateway" when making a static ip address?    http://pastebin.com/zJJGz7WJ
<glitsj16> Xgates: i have a blip of that too, just a sec though .. nothing i know that can silence that sorry .. but does it go to the plymouth screen after the blip ? the one with the dots i mean?
<bekks> [[thufir]]: your default router ip.
<gry> [[thufir]]: your modem address, 192.168.0.1 in some cases
<Xgates> [[thufir]]: route -n
<slimjimflim> hi i'm running 12.10 and every time i enter a password i get this silly prompt about not entering a keyring password.  i hit cancel and then keep doing what i was doing before.
<[[thufir]]> gry:   yeah.....the computer connects with ethernet cable to a wifi adapter.  the wifi adapter connects wirelessly to the router....
<slimjimflim> i don't want to store my passwords on the machine.  how can i make it go away?
<Xgates> glitsj16: yeah I think I get screen after but it's fast, I forgot LOL, I have an ssd so it flys by
<Xgates> but it's a lot better now
<glitsj16> Xgates: lol
<glitsj16> Xgates: you mentioned about trouble when returning from suspend as well ?
<slimjimflim> computer problems?  blame bill gates.
<[[thufir]]> do I input the open dns    servers like so:   208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220   or without a ,   ?
<Xgates> glitsj16: yeah when I press the power button the screen comes back half dim, I haven't tested it over, but it did it once, I have an Asus G75VW I mainly run Slack in, but I'm using Ubuntu to see if I can make the F5/F6 work for the screen brightness as well as testing out some other things, Steam next hehe :)
<Xgates> I read some people had the F5/F6 working after doing a suspend but it didn't work
<glitsj16> Xgates: yeah these cosmetic things take time, and in this case functionality
<Xgates> funny thing, when it comes to this laptop I everything working in it just as good in Slack as Ubuntu which I find odd that Ubuntu doesn't have better support
<Xgates> laptop I  have
<glitsj16> Xgates: i think that all depends on how well your hardware is supported, sometimes manufacturers offer extras for linux, sometimes not .. i was lucky to find a PPA for everything that didn't work out of the box
<Aut0Exec> hi
<Aut0Exec> anyone here?
<bekks> Aut0Exec: type: /names
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | Aut0Exec
<ubottu> Aut0Exec: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Xgates> anyone here LOL
<Xgates> this channel always has someone in it...
<glitsj16> Xgates: if you can manually change brightness you can always assign those as shortcuts
<Xgates> glitsj16: I'm going to try nvidiabl; https://github.com/guillaumezin/nvidiabl and see if it works
<Aut0Exec> ok good listen.. i need to be able to run internet explorer in ubuntu
<Aut0Exec> how can i accomplish this?
<Xgates> it's about the last shot for me, I've tried about every other thing out there...
<Xgates> Aut0Exec: Wine
<hitsujiTMO> Aut0Exec: 1) wine 2) vm
<Aut0Exec> does that work well?
<Aut0Exec> wine works nice?
<Xgates> yes or VM :)
<Aut0Exec> kk
<Xgates> yeah wine works good, but with IE hmm hard to tell, but you might be better off with using VirtualBox
<Xgates> sheesh no one should ever need IE
<Xgates> LMAO
<Aut0Exec> lol yeah
<hitsujiTMO> Aut0Exec: Microsoft actually supply vms for linux with IE http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools
<Xgates> what a lame website not supporting Firefox?
<hitsujiTMO> Aut0Exec: and you dont need a windows licence
<glitsj16> Xgates: looks interesting, thx for the link
<Aut0Exec> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Aut0Exec> ok
<bekks> Now that sounds trustworthy... selfextracting vm archives. m(
<Aut0Exec>  and you dont need a windows licence                                     . aca20031
<Aut0Exec> 20:25:25      Aut0Exec | hitsujiTMO: thanks                                                                . acecipher
<Aut0Exec> oops
<Aut0Exec> sorry
<Aut0Exec> :(
<FloodBot1> Aut0Exec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aut0Exec> accident
<Xgates> glitsj16: np and thx for your help...
<Xgates> glitsj16: well off to make a backup image before installing and trying that nvidiabl
<Xgates> bbl
<Xgates> cheers
<nashant> Hey. Is it possible to boot from an mSATA SSD drive?
<[[thufir]]> I switched over to a static ip address to get vuze working.  Is there a diagnostic I can run?  I don't understand why it doesn't work anymore.  (I just did a clean-install.)  Aside from switching to Oracle JVM/JDK, what else is there?  the "test firewall" comes back fine, but I see:   0 users
<Aut0Exec> you guys think 6 gigs of memory makes a huge diff over 4
<Aut0Exec> ?
<ObrienDave> 50%
<Aut0Exec> performace wise
<bekks> Aut0Exec: Depends on the RAM usage of the system.
<Aut0Exec> k
<Aut0Exec> bekks: basic shit like playing a video game
<pvl1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Aut0Exec> oh yeah
<Aut0Exec> sorry
<Aut0Exec> my bad brother
<bekks> Aut0Exec: still depends on the RAM usage of the system.
<Aut0Exec> kk
<Aut0Exec> kewl
<Aut0Exec> i just got 4 new gigs
<Aut0Exec> turns out.... my old ones were bad
<Aut0Exec> omg
<Aut0Exec> much better now
<FloodBot1> Aut0Exec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Aut0Exec: And unused RAM is wasted RAM, basically.
<Aut0Exec> k
<Aut0Exec> anyways... to many rules here... i'm leaving... thanks for the chat
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to make a backup from my laptop, I want a differential one. Do you know what program is the best and which locations should be backed up? (I have used deja-dups, but it just gave me some unknown errors.) something except deja-dups is preferable.
<mojtaba> or may be incremental
<bekks> !backup | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<somsip> !info diff-backup | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Package diff-backup does not exist in saucy
<somsip> !info rdiff-backup | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-7 (saucy), package size 171 kB, installed size 634 kB
<somsip> mojtaba: so I use that with a cronjob script such as http://paste.ubuntu.com/6654691/
<mojtaba> somsip: this script is backing up which directories?
<somsip> mojtaba: / exckuding those listed
<mojtaba> somsip: Why they are not needed?
<mojtaba> somsip: If I buy another laptop and I want to restore the current system on it. is it possible?
<somsip> mojtaba: I dont want to backup trash, nor temp files, nor mount points, etc...
<esde> so i just backed up and restored ubuntu desktop 12.04, and it's like nothing ever happened. what kind of sorcery IS THIS??
<esde> and my whole backup was <5GB :D
<somsip> mojtaba: don't know. Never had the need to do that.
<mojtaba> somsip:  may I know your cron job settings too?
<mojtaba> somsip: I just need to install rdiff-backup?
<somsip> mojtaba: 30 6 * * * /usr/local/bin/backup_all.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
<somsip> mojtaba: that's root's crontab though. And yes, just install rdiff-backup and amend the script to suit what you need
<mojtaba> somsip: ok, thanks
<somsip> mojtaba: np
<nashant> Hey. Is it possible to boot from an mSATA SSD drive?
<bekks> nashant: If your BIOS supports it, yes.
<k1l_> nashant: of course, if the mainboard supports that
<nashant> great. cheers guys
<k1l_> !away > dziegler
<ubottu> dziegler, please see my private message
<newbie|3> hey guys sorry to bother but how do u get to applications  in  ubuntu?
<newbie|3> anyone?
<newbie|3> or accessories?
<k1l_> what do you mean?
<arvind> hi going to install ubuntu for my 64 bit laptop
<Bashing-om>  newbie|3: What version and what desk top environment are you using, makes a BIG difference.
<hipitihop> newbie, ubuntu software center
<arvind> hello can anyone help me out
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rembrandt> can i ask a question?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rembrandt> can i ask a question, please?
<arvind> installing ubuntu for my 64 bit OS want to know if i can go for ubuntu 10 from there can i update to ubuntu 13 or should i need to install ubuntu 13 (cant be updated)
<bekks> arvind: Asking that question you should go with 12.04
<arvind> bekks: that could mean need to change os every 1 year
<dougl> is plymouth part of ubuntu?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: yes. apt-cache shows it as being "required"
<dougl> thanks
<dougl> my 13.10 install hangs on my plymouth splash screen - any chance it will fix itself... is it checking the disk or something - how can I tell what is messed up?
<sdfsdfs> so is ubuntu touch friendly ?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: perhaps boot up into 'recovery mode' if you can and check logs
<arvind> bekks: to get updates from repository if its still old (instead of not supported) so is there anyway i can get updates even its old ?
<NoahFTW> finally
<dougl> k thanks - err which log?
<dougl> 13.04 boots fine on same machine
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: do you know how to boot into recover mode? just checking...
<arvind> can someone guide me
<dougl> WhatIsTheMatrix, is a grub boot option no?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: i'd check... dmesg, syslog, kern.log, Xorg.0.log
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: yes. you need to choose advanced options at the grub boot menu
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: perhaps also, /var/lightdm/lightdm.log
<pablo> warszawa
<Bashing-om> arvind; I will try, what are you calling old ? Be aware End Of Life is no more support.
<dougl> got it WhatIsTheMatrix
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: what did you get?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: btw, all those log files i listed are in /var/log
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: you mean you got my list of log files to check?
<dougl> WhatIsTheMatrix, was a fstab entry for a removable drive that was not plugged in
<dougl> all of the above
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: ahhh, i see. good job
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: did you discover it in a log file?
<dougl> thanks for the pointers WhatIsTheMatrix ... nevr made it to the logs, was the booting up and noticed the 3 nfs mounts failed that were in fstab and then it said drive was not there to mount so skip or wait skipped and edited fstab and all good
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dougl: cool. glad you to hear you got it solved :-)
<dougl> yes thanks WhatIsTheMatrix
<WhatIsTheMatrix> yw
<dougiel> :)
<linea> hah
<hugoalmeida> could someone give-me some advices? I am from Brazil, just wanna install ubuntu here
<bekks> !eol | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pottersky> hugoalmeida: what sort of advice, other than going to ubuntu.com, downloading the image and install it from a usb stick? :P
<mojtaba> somsip: could you please let me know how can I insert the root's password in cron?
<mojtaba> somsip: I just made that scrip and I am now running it. but I want to set the cron job. I am doing it for the first time.
<somsip> mojtaba: why would you need to do that? The cronjob should be in root's crontab
<mojtaba> somsip: you mean I should put it where?
<somsip> mojtaba: sudo crontab -e
<hugoalmeida> Ive forgotten all about mirc
<hugoalmeida> oh no
<hugoalmeida> @pottersky ... testing
<pottersky> :P
<hugoalmeida> no..
<hugoalmeida> this isnt @
<hugoalmeida> lol
<mojtaba> somsip: ok, thanks
<hugoalmeida> pottersky .. well, I'll need to format my pc?
<hugoalmeida> will I (sorry)
<pottersky> not necessarily...
<pottersky> if i'm not mistaken you can install it side-by-side with Win for example
<hugoalmeida> pottersky is ubuntu complicated to use?
<pottersky> not at all
<hugoalmeida> pottersky merci
<pottersky> :)
<pottersky> falou
<hugoalmeida> pottersky hahahahah
<hugoalmeida> pottersky o que ainda funciona no irc?
<hugoalmeida> algum canal pra fazer algo? (antigamente era proibido falar de canal em qualquer canal)....
<hugoalmeida> nem sei se é aidna
<mojtaba> somsip: Is there any way to run the cron jobs when the external hard drive is available?
<somsip> mojtaba: on event or at a certain time?
<mojtaba> somsip: I want to make it weekly, but if the time passed, run the backup whenever the external hard drive is present.
<somsip> mojtaba: no idea on that one. You probably need to hook into something that can monitor events, so that 'when ext drive is plugged in, run this script' Maybe dbus. I'm guessing
<jeffrey_f> hugoalmeida.  #ubuntu-pt
<mojtaba> somsip: is it possible to use 'if' statement? if the mounted point is equal to the path?
<somsip> mojtaba: yes, but that will only occur when the script is run. So at 6:30am if the mountpoint is populated, run the script. Which is not what you said you wanted
<hugoalmeida> jeffrey_f valew
<mojtaba> somsip: yes, you are right
<somsip> mojtaba: so either you only backup at a fixed time if the drive is present, or you find some way of hooking into the mount event and run it then
<Xgates> hi guys
<Xgates> For Dash I'm not interested in the ability to do a search in it, is there a way to remove the Search section at the top of Dash?
<bonez2046> My laptop hard drive crashed. Acer is replacing the drive. I want to reinstall win 8 but also want dual boot 13.04. Do I load win 8 first and then 13.04 or what's the best approach on a new drive?
<Xgates> install Win8 first so Ubuntu will add it later into Grub
<Spynxic> building a program is mind numbingly boring
<bonez2046> Xgates: Is this because win 8 wants to think it's in command?
<bonez2046> do I set up the partitioning first, from win 8 install or after it's installed completely?
<Xgates> Install Ubuntu first and Win8 will wipe it out the bootloader/grub
<bonez2046> I'd think I want 3 partitions; 1) win 8, 2) ubuntu, and 3) data
<bonez2046> ok
<Gerowen> I have a USB serial cable connected to a router I want to configure using PuTTy, how can I tell what /dev/foo device it is?
<Xgates> you install second for whichever bootloader you want in control...
<rosenthal> HI there, I just upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 12.10 and the machine fails to boot. on reboot
<rosenthal> now what
<rosenthal> anyone there?
<somsip> !patience | rosenthal
<ubottu> rosenthal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonez2046> I'd want grub to control the loading
<rosenthal> thanks, im kind of new to this
<bonez2046> we are all here, rosenthal
<aeaglez> How do I update Ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 13?
<somsip> rosenthal: it's a common complaint, but not one I'm experienced with so just hang on and maybe repeat the question every 15 mins or so
<bonez2046> aegis: if you run update-manager it should indicate you can upgrade there
<bonez2046> aeaglez: if you run update-manager it should indicate you can upgrade there
<somsip> aeaglez: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113373
<bonez2046> aeaglez: just follow the prompts
<aeaglez> bonez2046, it does not indictate that i have an avaiable update
<rosenthal> I keep ending with a black screen. I am also able to reach the grub screen and enter recovery mode if that helps
<bonez2046> aeaglez: ok, so you launch update-manager and it updates or is it all up to date?
<xangua> aeaglez: you can not directly upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 or 13.10
<bonez2046> aeaglez: mine says The software on this computer is up to date. However, Ubuntu 13.04 is now available (you have 12.10).
<aeaglez> it says no new updates available
<rosenthal> aeaglez: run update-manager -d under an admin.
<bonez2046> xangua: why does my system say the update is available, and  yet aeaglez system does not?
<bonez2046> every update I have run from 9.x upward for ubuntu has been a point and click operation
<aeaglez> yea it just showed up
<aeaglez> ubuntu 13.04 is available
<bonez2046> now it's giving that option?
<aeaglez> 14.04**
<bonez2046> cool, back up whatever you want saved
<aeaglez> yes it is
<aeaglez> am i certain i am going to loose everything ?
<xangua> aeaglez: 14.04 is in development and not yet stable
<aeaglez> xangua, will it work just for c++, html5,css3,etc?
<SonikkuAmerica> aeaglez: It will, but at this time it cannot be recommended for use on production machines!
<aeaglez> SonikkuAmerica, ok so how do i update to 13.04 only, or i cannot?
<aeaglez> SonikkuAmerica, should i boot it on a live CD?
<SonikkuAmerica> **14.04
<xangua> aeaglez: you will need to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and then from 12.10 to 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> aeaglez: Yes, 12.04 LTS > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10
<aeaglez> xangua, so if press the 14.04 button, will it automatically jump me to 14.04 or will it take me to 12.10 first?
<Dildo> I have a dildo up my ass
<xangua> !ops | Dildo
<ubottu> Dildo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rosenthal>  HI there, I just upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 12.10 and the machine fails to boot on reboot, I keep ending with a black screen. I am also able to reach the grub screen and enter recovery mode if that helps
<sam_> ok I installed ubuntu and its grub boot loader in same partition. now my pc won't get into ubuntu when I reboot my pc. how can I make mbr give me ubuntu choice?
<somsip> rosenthal: exact copy of your problem that's worth following through: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271011/black-screen-on-boot-after-upgrade-to-12-10-from-12-04
<FlacBean02> Is there a tool/command I can run that will tell me what version of PCI-E I have?
<Gerowen> How can I find out what /dev/foo device my USB serial cable is so I can plug it into PuTTy to configure this router?
<sweetgman> anyone know about LemonPOS?
<walterwoj> Is it normal for /boot to be 400+ mb?
<sweetgman> no chatter like usual i don't know why i keep coming in here
<rosenthal> Would booting to the 12.10 live cd do the trick?
<somsip> walterwoj: if you never delete anything out of it, quite possibly
<WhatIsTheMatrix> FlacBean02: yes
<WhatIsTheMatrix> FlacBean02: sudo lspci -vvv
<FlacBean02> Good stuff Thanks!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> FlacBean02: you're welcome
<slimjimflim> WhatIsTheMatrix: you are cool
<aeaglez> I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i want to upgrade, the only option that update manager is giving me is to upgrade straight to 14.04, what do i do?
<walterwoj> I have been having disk space troubles lately.  Last month I ran out of Inodes and today it says no space left but when I look at the directory sizes they don't add up to the total space.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> slimjimflim: haha, thanks. i'm just a regular person. just a casual gnu/linux user really.
<slimjimflim> walterwoj: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-large-files-linux/
<slimjimflim> walterwoj: i think the one that would help you is:  find {/path/to/directory} -type f -size +{file-size-in-kb}k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $8 ": " $5 }'
<slimjimflim> use / for your path
<WhatIsTheMatrix> slimjimflim: guess i'll take it as a compliment anyway. never sure what someone means by that. sometimes people are being flippant when they say that
<slimjimflim> WhatIsTheMatrix: nope i'm serious
<gerry_> i <3 lubuntu
<hsgswre> Is anyone able to assist me real quickly
<slimjimflim> hsgswre: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Cajunfiend> im getting an error "update information is outdated" in a red (!) in my taskbar. anyone know what that is? i tried apt-get updating
<hsgswre> k
<WhatIsTheMatrix> slimjimflim: you look pretty cool there yourself ;-) looks like you know your sed/awk and whatnot!
<hsgswre> trying to switch to win8 off of an elementary disc
<hsgswre> i have no idea what to do
<hsgswre> any suggestion
<slimjimflim> WhatIsTheMatrix: well i know how to google it at least :P
<WhatIsTheMatrix> slimjimflim: rgr that. it always  comes in handy i must say
<somsip> !anyone | hsgswre
<ubottu> hsgswre: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<somsip> hsgswre: and how does this relate to ubuntu?
<slimjimflim> WhatIsTheMatrix: yea i use sed and awk a lot
<hsgswre> I'm running a ubuntu distribution
<hsgswre> how does that not relate
<slimjimflim> hsgswre: ubottu is a robot
<WhatIsTheMatrix> slimjimflim: rgr. i leanred some of it a while back. forgotten most of it now. didn't use linux for quite some time, so rusty
<slimjimflim> he was responding to what i just said
<hsgswre> k
<WhatIsTheMatrix> learned*
<somsip> hsgswre: "win8" and "elementary" implied you were doing something with win8 and elementary. So explain more...
<slimjimflim> WhatIsTheMatrix: yea it's super handy
<hsgswre> K
<hsgswre> I'm trying to switch to Win8 over ElemetaryOS
<hsgswre> It's not allowing me to run the exe
<WhatIsTheMatrix> slimjimflim: rgr
<slimjimflim> hsgswre: you should go to #elementaryos and ask there
<somsip> hsgswre: you were running win8/ubuntu dual boot and now you want to run elemtary/ubuntu dual boot?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<hsgswre> nah not dual boot, i'm currently running off a elementary temporary disc
<WhatIsTheMatrix> what is elementary os? i've heard it mentioned several times
<AlecTaylor> How do I restore the default login screen? - Some KDE stuff was installed, which I removed; and now my login screen is different (white background &etc)
<slimjimflim> idk, but the channel exists
<slimjimflim> and there are ppl in it
<hsgswre> it's usually dead
<WhatIsTheMatrix> oh
<somsip> hsgswre: so you're running elementary not ubuntu. You need elementaryos support
<slimjimflim> is that like mint or something?
<hsgswre> sort of
<haha> hello
<haha> everyon
<Logan_> somsip: elementary can be run as packages on top of Ubuntu, which would fall under our scope, I think...
<slimjimflim> haha: don't ask to ask, just ask
<aeaglez> should i upgrade to ubuntu 14.04? From 12.04?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: not sure. do you still get the 'lightdm' to login with?
<slimjimflim> isn't 13.x the next lts version?
<slimjimflim> i was thinking about upgrading to that
<Logan_> aeaglez: If you're looking for long-term support, you should at least wait until 14.04 is in its final release.
<somsip> Logan_: erm...ok. I understand that the 'elementary temporary disc; was a eOS boot disc but maybe not.
<AlecTaylor> Not sure WhatIsTheMatrix
<gerry_> i heard elementary os was very good.. never tried it
<aeaglez> slimjimflim, idk the only option it is giving me is to upgrade straight to 14.04
<hsgswre> i hate it
<walterwoj> when I do: sudo du . -d1 -h it tells me that . is 6.8gb but when I add all the directories up they do not total 6.8 gb
<slimjimflim> gotcha Logan_
<Logan_> aeaglez: You probably have development releases turned on in your config.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> aeaglez: depends on how bad you want to run a  'testing' version of the os... i am running it right now
<jakezen> hey guys
<gerry_> i'm too used to lubuntu to change
<slimjimflim> i've been using xubuntu forever.  now i'm back on plain ubuntu.  don't really like it in comparison
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: you could try...  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' and see if that does anything
<gerry_> quidsup gave elementary os #2 best distro of 2013
<gerald> hi all
<slimjimflim> but now i'm kinda an vanilla ubuntu noob again
<FlacBean02> Here is a snippet of the output of lspci http://pastebin.com/A1R8erWT Just to make sure I'm reading this right, I have version 2.0 of PCI-E correct?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: you'll probably need to  restart X to see if it does
<jakezen> i tried elementary os for a week
<AlecTaylor> WhatIsTheMatrix: I ran it, will test when I logout next
<slimjimflim> is there a command to switch from vanilla ubuntu to xubuntu?
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: okay. i have my doubts that will return the original login background, but worth a try
<rosenthal> Hi users, I updated ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and I am seeing a flat black image uppon reboot...any ideas???
<AlecTaylor> Mmm, well if you think of anything else do tell
<jakezen> overall elementary is good with some bugs, it crashed after i upgraded the kernel to 3.11
<slimjimflim> rosenthal: do you get to grub?
<gerry_> slimjimflim you could install the xubuntu-desktop on top of it and choose xubuntu on your lightdm login screen
<jakezen> 2x
<gerald> im willing to give 1 million dollars to any team of devs that can make a streamline linux distro within 6 months with full windows compatibility
<jony> 安装N卡驱动失败后 卸载 NVIDIA X Server Settings 在设置管理器里删不掉怎么办
<somsip> !zh | jony
<ubottu> jony: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<slimjimflim> gerry_: what's lightdm?
<rosenthal> slimjimflim: Im able to access grub. What do I change
<slimjimflim> gerry_: are you talking about a separate partition?
<Cajunfiend> im getting an error "update information is outdated" in a red (!) in my taskbar. anyone know what that is? i tried apt-get updating
<Logan_> Cajunfiend: Do you get any errors after doing an apt-get update?
<slimjimflim> rosenthal: you could try one of the previous images
<somsip> Cajunfiend: what version of ubuntu?
<gerry_> slimjimflim no... go to the terminal and type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop... and you'll have xubuntu as a choice in your login.. no partition needed
<slimjimflim> gerry_: score
<Cajunfiend> 13.10 and yes i get errors for launchpad for some reason
<Cajunfiend> ppa.launchpad.net
<Logan_> Cajunfiend: Pastebin your output. It's probably a dead PPA.
<Logan_> !pastebin | Cajunfiend
<ubottu> Cajunfiend: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gerry_> slimjimflim i have vanilla ubuntu, ubuntu gnome remix, xubuntu, and lubuntu all in one distro
<gerald> is any one listening to what i just said?
<somsip> gerald: do you have a real support question?
<Logan_> !offtopic | gerald
<ubottu> gerald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rosenthal> slimjimflim: I booted off the 12.04 live CD, 12.10 is installed. Can I downgrade from there?
<gerry_> my favorite being lubuntu because it's so lightweight and tbh looks just as good as any eye-candy desktop depending on how you design it
<walterwoj> gerald:   No one here wastes time on nonsense like that
<gerry_> put the panel on top, made it black, added docky and compositing.. and i'm good to go
<gerald> i wasnt kidding @ walterwoj
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: you might also do the following....  sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter
<Cajunfiend> Logan_, thanks. I fixed it. was a bad ppa :)
<Logan_> Cajunfiend: Awesome, good to hear! :)
<kostkon> gerald, kidding or not we just don't care
<walterwoj> gerald:  If you were serious you would hire a firm to do that for you, not trolling here, goodbye
<gerald> ok thank you for your time
<gerald> wasnt trolling jus wanted to help the linux community with a project but noone seems to have the will
<Xgates> anyone know if there's a way to remove the Search section at the top of Dash?
<Logan_> gerald: In any case, that discussion doesn't belong in this channel. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing.
<jakezen> no sweat gerald
<rosenthal> So how would I change the grub file for it to boot correctly
<gerald> ok thanks for pointing me to the right people
<ner0x> Is there a way to play my files from my linux box streamed to my PS3?
<gerry_> lol that was such a troll suggestion.. just use wine
<ioda> stop your noob
<Logan_> !upnp | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<ioda> SHERAPY
<ner0x> Logan_++ # Thank you sir/ma'am.
<jakezen> any1 tried tvtime
<Logan_> What on earth is an iRadio? Hmm.
<Logan_> ner0x: Sir. :) And you might also want to look into MiniDLNA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<rosenthal> Should I just revert to the LTS i originialy had working?
<jakezen> 12.04.3 is solid
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> It didn't work, still have white background login screen :\
<mojtaba> somsip: in 30 6 * * * /usr/local/bin/backup_all.sh > /dev/null 2>&1, what is > /dev/null2>&1 exactly?
<AlecTaylor> WhatIsTheMatrix: It didn't work
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: rgr
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: it was worth a try. did you  also do? although that probably isn't it either --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter
<somsip> mojtaba: redirects output to somewhere that doesn't matter
<mojtaba> > /dev/null this one redirects the output. what does this one do? 2>&1?
<AlecTaylor> WhatIsTheMatrix: Yeah, I did do the unity-greeter one also
<AlecTaylor> mojtaba: Redirects all stdin and stderr input
<somsip> mojtaba: redirects both stdout and stderr to dev/null
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: rgr. what do you get from the following? --> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mojtaba> AlecTaylor: somsip: Why you have put it at the end? 2>&1
 * AlecTaylor got /usr/sbin/lightdm
<AlecTaylor> ^ WhatIsTheMatrix
 * AlecTaylor got /usr/sbin/lightdm
<somsip> mojtaba: because that is the required syntax
<mojtaba> somsip: ok, thank you very much. I learned a lot today
<mojtaba> somsip: I get some errors while running the backup.
<mojtaba> UpdateError bin/domainname Updated mirror temp file /media/mojtaba/Elements1/Mojtaba/DellStudio1555_partialBackup/bin/rdiff-backup.tmp.52 does not match source
<mojtaba> UpdateError bin/nisdomainname Updated mirror temp file /media/mojtaba/Elements1/Mojtaba/DellStudio1555_partialBackup/bin/rdiff-backup.tmp.101 does not match source
<mojtaba> UpdateError bin/uncompress Updated mirror temp file /media/mojtaba/Elements1/Mojtaba/DellStudio1555_partialBackup/bin/rdiff-backup.tmp.157 does not match source
<mojtaba> UpdateError bin/ypdomainname Updated mirror temp file /media/mojtaba/Elements1/Mojtaba/DellStudio1555_partialBackup/bin/rdiff-backup.tmp.163 does not match source
<mojtaba> SpecialFileError home/.ecryptfs/mojtaba/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWY41TOB6SxmakRu4P0KQvV3FShxAuM3iBU7CYPnkNV-4tZNSpZbPw90vU--/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWY41TOB6SxmakRu4P0KQvV3FShxAuM3iBU73F6GaaIm-E3devUiPnv9b--- Socket error: AF_UNIX path too long
<FloodBot1> mojtaba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> mojtaba: here is some light reading http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2006/06/06/what-does-devnull-21-mean/
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: rgr. yeah, i don't know what package would restore it. it's gotta be one of them tho! if you state the issue again perhaps someone else will know
<mojtaba> somsip: Do you know what are those errors?
<somsip> mojtaba: no. I'd guess they are rdiff-backup errors
<mojtaba> somsip: how can I ensure if the backup is correct?
<forresthopkinsa> hi I have a quick question, the answer might be obvious, i dunno
<ranger> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new computer, but have ran into an issue i have never seen before. I was able to go through the whole install, but during the install, and afterwords, I am unable to properly interact with "windows" meaning I cannot move a window around on the screen or click buttons on it, as if it wasn't even there, but I can use keyboard controls just fine. Does anyone know of this problem and have a solut
<forresthopkinsa> you know how when you login, it should show $path before the command yuou're typing?
<forresthopkinsa> wait should I specifically join a server channel?
<forresthopkinsa> is there a separate server channel?
<kostkon> forresthopkinsa, you are already in #ubuntu
<forresthopkinsa> ok...
<AlecTaylor> WhatIsTheMatrix: Alright, I'll ask in a few hours
<kostkon> forresthopkinsa, go on
<WhatIsTheMatrix> AlecTaylor: ok, good luck
<somsip> mojtaba: verify it. And the answer to your next question is to read the manual
<forresthopkinsa> instead of showing the homepath before the command line, it just shows $
<forresthopkinsa> on a new user i made
<ranger> Has anyone ran into my problem themselves, or heard of it otherwise before?
<forresthopkinsa> would screenshots be helpful?
<kostkon> forresthopkinsa, w8 you asked if there is an ubuntu server channel?
<forresthopkinsa> mm hmm
<kostkon> !server | forresthopkinsa
<kostkon> hmm
<kostkon> forresthopkinsa, #ubuntu-server
<forresthopkinsa> what
<forresthopkinsa> ok thanks
<ubottu> forresthopkinsa: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<forresthopkinsa> mm hmm thanks
<somsip> kostkon: ubottu is sleepy-slow today...
<kostkon> somsip, heh
<mikodo> too much turkey
<somsip> mikodo: hehe
<ranger> Does anyone know why I am not able to use "windows" as in a window on the desktop (instance of firefox, file manager, etc) properly? I am not able to use my mouse to drag them around the screen, or click buttons on them. It's as if the windows don't exist, but I can use keyboard controls just fine.
<ranger> Is anyone familiar with my issue?
<Cheeseball> Hi! I just had a simple question. I like the mpv media player (https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv). I see Ubuntu has the mpv package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpv. If a new version of mpv is released, will Ubuntu update the package so it's the newest version, or will I have to add a PPA, like https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/mpv-tests? I'm just asking because I saw this https://askubuntu.com/questions/151283/why-dont-the-ubuntu
<Cheeseball> -repositories-have-the-latest-versions-of-software.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: no, sorry. i take it you do have a mouse pointer
<WhatIsTheMatrix> howdy lotuspsychje
<ranger> I do have a mouse pointer, but it doesn't do anything, or interact with anything.
<lotuspsychje> Cheeseball: normally it will update itself
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: does it move?
<somsip> Cheeseball: dpends on the release. Minor releases do get upgraded usually, but major releases won't. I think that's the general rule of thumb anyway
<ranger> Yes
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: hello mate :p
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: roger. sorry i don't know
<Cheeseball> Should I add the PPA anyway just to be safe and make sure I don't miss anything?
<yick2> Can I use mouse for left handed option and not disable the touch pad tap click ?
<ranger> Ok, thanks, I appreciate the acknolegment of my problem :)
<Logan_> Cheeseball: You'll usually have to wait until the next release of Ubuntu because stable release updates are usually only for minor updates.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Cheeseball
<ubottu> Cheeseball: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: sure. you just installed?
<ranger> Yes
<ranger> I tried 13.10 and 12.04
<Logan_> Cheeseball: Bear in mind that PPAs don't have the same kind of support/quality (necessarily) that official, Ubuntu repository packages do.
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an all-in-one gui ssd tweak package, anyone seen something like this?
<Cheeseball> Alright, thanks. So what you're saying is that if the package got updated, it'd just be for security updates/bugfixes?
<somsip> Cheeseball: pretty much how it seems to be to me
<Logan_> Cheeseball: For the most part, yes. Unless it's backported, which doesn't happen all that often due to the complexity involved.
<Cheeseball> Oh, alright, thanks.
<Logan_> If you like having a rolling release with all of the latest versions of packages, try Debian.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: roger that. perhaps something that needs to be installed has not been installed yet.
<Cheeseball> Hm. That's what I would like, a rolling release distro, but Arch is a bit of a hassle to set up, and I hear Debian freezes packages too, and they generally make choices I don't agree with (Iceweasel instead of Firefox, and not including wifi drivers in the name of freedom)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: do you have this package installed yet? --> xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<ranger> Mabye, but I don't know what that could be, as the problem persisted in the installation for ubuntu (though the problem only seems to exist if there are 2+ windows open)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: oh. that does sound strange
<lotuspsychje> Cheeseball: better stay on ubuntu, the most popular Os :p
<ranger> unless thats a default package, I don't have it, as I ran the install about an hour ago
<sherry> Hi, I am looking for a file system benchmarking tool that can generate i/o from distribution of file sizes, any suggestion?
<Xgates> in Saucy how can you disable automount of usb devices for FIles 3.8.2?
<Cheeseball> Oh well. Tough for me I guess. I guess I'll install Xubuntu and add the PPA. Thanks for clarifying that, guys.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: run this command to see if you have it --> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<Xgates> Files 3.8.2 ....
<Xgates> I can't believe for a filemanger there are no preferences options...
<Xgates> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Xgates: did you check the 'details' icon?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: if you have it, the first two chars will be --> ii
<ranger> Ok, I'll try that, but i'm actually booted into windows on the computer in question atm
<ranger> Ok, thx
<yick2> Can the left hand mouse option Not disable the touch pad tap to click ?
<ranger> I'll see if I can open this tab on my tablet
<Xgates> lotuspsychje: what is the details icon?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: you pretty new to gnu/linux?
<Logan_> sherry: Does this seem like what you're looking for? http://www.iozone.org/ You can install it with sudo apt-get install iozone3
<lotuspsychje> Xgates: where you can chose what to do, when you plugin media
<ranger> I have used Ubuntu before, but I never got very familiar with terminal.
<ranger> I was more of a copy - paster
<sherry> Logan_: I got the whole list bt I am not sure that iozone can generate workloads from the "distribution of file sizes"
<Xgates> lotuspsychje: ahhh System Settings, nope nothing there for USB
<Logan_> sherry: Okay, was a shot in the dark. Perhaps someone else knows something better... :/
<ranger> I am not very familiar with gnu specifiacally though
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: it might be helpful if you could be running when trying to get help. but you'd probably need to be at a 'virtual console' and running irssi(an irc chat client). so you'd need to familiarize yourself some with irssi
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: running ubuntu* when trying to get help
<sherry> Logan_:thanks btw
<ranger> Yeah, thats a fair point
<Xgates> lotuspsychje: ok I checked 'Never prompt or start programs on media insertion' and that did the trick... thanks... :)
<ranger> I'm trying to pull up this irc on another device so I can boot to ubuntu
<Logan_> sherry: No problem!
<lotuspsychje> Xgates: thats what i meant :p
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: Glad you made it! :-)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: gnu is some of the software made for linux. GNU is headed up by richard stallman --> www.gnu.org
<Xgates> LOL, I'm so use to file managers with the settings in them...
<lotuspsychje> Xgates: check also this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Xgates> never thought to look at the system settings hehe
<ranger_> test
<ranger_> Ok, thanks, I'll check that out
<ranger_> Rebooting to ubuntu
<Xgates> lotuspsychje: I'm a Linux Geek, just not a Ubuntu user, I know how to manually mount, but thanks...
 * Xgates is a Slacker actually... 
<Xgates> SpaceFM
<Xgates> WoOT
<excalibr> How do you mount one of the partitions in raw image?
<lotuspsychje> Xgates: ok welcome to the ubuntu community
<Xgates> lotuspsychje: http://ignorantguru.github.io/spacefm/
<forresthopkinsa> Hey, someone help me please! I was asking the people in the server channel, but they're pretty unresponsive. since it's command-line, I suppose I can ask for help here also?
<Xgates> Well I'm not new to Ubuntu hehe, been around it since it was born, just don't use it all that often...
<ranger_> What was that command again, to checck for mouse input?
<lotuspsychje> Xgates: plz use this channel for ubuntu support only, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> !ask | forresthopkinsa
<ubottu> forresthopkinsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<excalibr> How do you mount one of the partitions in raw image?
<Xgates> out for now thanks again...
<lotuspsychje> !mount | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<forresthopkinsa> I made a new user, but it's having some problems. The issues and screenshots are both located at http://imgur.com/ioU5RJ2
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: when you are at a virtual console, you'll want to install a package called 'gpm' so that you can copy and paste at the virtual consoles
<ranger_> When I rebooted, into ubuntu, I lost the command you told me to run, what was it again?
<ranger_> OK
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: --> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<ranger_> thx
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: can you tell us what you did, and what you like to acchieve?
<forresthopkinsa> I created a new user, Jacob. When I log into his profile using SSH, the prompt should show "jacob@Neptune:~$" before the commands I enter. Instead, it just shows the $. You can see the difference between my profile and his side by side at http://imgur.com/ioU5RJ2
<ranger_> Yes, I have that package installed
<forresthopkinsa> His profile also does not work with /etc/bash.bashrc aliases and functions.
<excalibr> lotuspsychje, that help page barely touch mount usage
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: I do have that installed.
<excalibr> it's so lack of depth
<lotuspsychje> excalibr: what are you trying to mount exactly mate?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: ok. like i  said, i don't know what's wrong, sorry. i'm still guessing that the problem is that something that needs to be installed is not installed on your fresh install of ubuntu yet. dunno tho
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: did you the glmatrix from xscreensaver?
<excalibr> a single partition in raw disk image
<lotuspsychje> *try
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: what video card do you have and do you know what driver it's using?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: yes, i have tried it before. you bet! ;-)
<somsip> forresthopkinsa: how did you add the user? What was the command you used?
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: just installed it, removed gnome saver looking nicely on my fresh system
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: I have a nvidia gtx 770m, idk what driver its using, probably whatever ubuntu uses by default
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: that's a real new nvidia card?
<forresthopkinsa> useradd -g summit jacob
<forresthopkinsa> somsip: useradd -g summit jacob
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: really new laptop?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: cool. i  love xscreensaver and the -gl and extras for it :)
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: just had to set it in startup items xscreensaver -nosplash
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: rgr that
<lotuspsychje> djtorr3: wb, have you been able to fix your issue?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: still here?
<forresthopkinsa> somsip: should I just delete the user and recreate it?
<forresthopkinsa> http://imgur.com/ioU5RJ2
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: any errors on ssh in /var/log/auth ?
<ranger> back, for some reason I stoped recieving irc text updates after you asked about the laptop
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: roger
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: really new laptop?
<ranger> WhatIsTheMatrix: Idk if my previous msgs got through, but yeah it's new, just got it this summer. Sager np8235
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16650/create-a-new-ssh-user-on-ubuntu-server
<somsip> forresthopkinsa: have a look at man useradd. I'm too busy to help further. Sorry
<forresthopkinsa> ok...
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: look at the url, maybe you overlooked something?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: perhaps you should enable the 'restricted' repository(for proprietary driver for hardware devices) if it isn't already  enabled and install the nvidia-319 drivers
<forresthopkinsa> ok im reading it
<ranger> WhatIsTheMatrix: Is there a command for that, because all I have access to is the terminal, as I cant open new programms, or switch between them if I do open one
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: yeah. pretty new then. might be a hardware issue
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: do you know how to use a terminal text editor? i myself know just enough to be dangerous with 'vim'
<ranger> WhatIsTheMatrix: Yeah, it might be. I thought that since this time I got a computer with intel and nvidia, I would get better hardware support, but that may not be true
<ranger> WhatIsTheMatrix:  I do not
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: really new hardware can be a little flaky with gnu/linux sometimes
<lotuspsychje> ranger: whats your ubuntu version mate?
<forresthopkinsa> well my auth.log says that some IP that I don't recognize has been spamming my server trying to login as root o.O
<ranger> WhatIsTheMatrix:  I'm on 13.10, but I also saw the problem on 12.04
<ranger> lotuspsychje: ^^ what I said to matix
<lotuspsychje> !info denyhosts | forresthopkinsa
<ubottu> forresthopkinsa: denyhosts (source: denyhosts): Utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-10 (saucy), package size 64 kB, installed size 310 kB
<forresthopkinsa> they havent gotten in yet though
<forresthopkinsa> Failed password for root from 222.186.52.49 port 1422 ssh2
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: well it would be prudent to be cautious, alot of ssh hammering going on
<forresthopkinsa> ._.
<forresthopkinsa> that is stupid
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: what is?
<forresthopkinsa> what does a game server matetr to anyone
<forresthopkinsa> that people would try to hack me
<WhatIsTheMatrix> because they can?
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: they always have an own purpose to use your machine
<lotuspsychje> !security | forresthopkinsa
<ubottu> forresthopkinsa: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<forresthopkinsa> ugh. humans suck.
<forresthopkinsa> well they havent gotten in, in fact, they have been faced with
<forresthopkinsa> Disconnecting: Too many authentication failures for root [preauth]
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: we can also learn from this, to tighten our system
<lotuspsychje> it all depends how you look at it
<forresthopkinsa> I'm going to do a geo-IP lookup
<forresthopkinsa> see if I can find where these login attempts are coming from
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: maybe focus on your user issue :p
<forresthopkinsa> good point
<forresthopkinsa> I'm just going to delete it and recreate it, after I check the ssh config
<lotuspsychje> forresthopkinsa: your going to see alot of ssh hammering, and if its comming from botnets, its useless you track them
<forresthopkinsa> hm ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger: you could install 'nano'. it's supposed to be a pretty user-friendly terminal text editor
<forresthopkinsa> Vi is better ;)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> forresthopkinsa: well yeah. i use vim myself. although i don't know much about it other than just enough to do simple editing
<forresthopkinsa> lol same
<WhatIsTheMatrix> rgr
 * lotuspsychje likes syntax highlighting in editors
<ranger_> There, now I can see things you guys type
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: cool
<noideas> I have just added files to one of my internal hard drives, and when I tried to access them the drive was not responding normal (i think it was the way the files where named). I renamed files and restarted my file server now a get a message saying hdd busy or not present, any ideas?
<ranger_> was trying to use chrome on android to do it, but it was bugging out, so I just pulled out my old laptop
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: you could install 'nano'. it's supposed to be a pretty user-friendly terminal text editor. or i could try and walk you through using vim
<forresthopkinsa> get a real android irc client -.-
<lotuspsychje> noideas: can you do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and play around with your hd, see if you get any errors
<forresthopkinsa> well no bigger screens are always better :P
<forresthopkinsa> nevermind im blabbering
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<hkr> AndIRC is good.
<chverma79> hmmmm
<forresthopkinsa> personally I use the Chrome desktopApp "CIRC"
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: nano is already installed, and idk what vim is
<lotuspsychje> ranger: man vim in terminal
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: ok. i'm not familiar with using nano, just fyi
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: The terminal is acting wierd, after a few seconds, it will act as if it is not the current window in focus, and stops recieving input (blinking cursor also goes empty)
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: I think it might be a deeper problem.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: man, doesn't sound good
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: It could be a hardware issue, due to me having a newer cpu and gpu, or somehow windows 8 might be messing with it, or possible both... or none
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: maybe that laptop/chipset is just too new for gnu/linux yet. dunno
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: mabye, but if thats the case. . . that sucks. Plus I was running just fine in virtualbox
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: maybe try installing ubuntu 14.04 testing on it. hehe. i'm running it right now ;-)
<noideas> lotuspsychje: there are no errors. I can access the drive within ubuntu server, but my nfs and samba come up blank, I just tried remounting and now seems to work. Earlier it did not :-/
<lotuspsychje> noideas: strange
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: What do you mean 14.04? The latest I saw on the site was 13.10
<noideas> lotuspsychje: thanks for your time :)
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: or was that a typo for 13.04
<lotuspsychje> noideas: np mate
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: is that alpha you are on?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: it's not really all that much new than 13.10. but it does of course, have newer kernel
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: yes.. trusty/testing... 14.04
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: nice one
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cat /etc/issue --> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch)
<ner0x> Is it possible for mediatomb to follow symlinks? I'm getting permission errors when attempting to add content from a second drive. Probably something to do with my fstab. Logan_ : Possible help?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: :-)
<live> WhatIsTheMatrix: I havehigh nopes for this next LTS
<live> Hopes*
<live> (although funny)
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: can you join #ubuntu+1 plz
<WhatIsTheMatrix> live: me too. i plan on having it installed for the lifetime of the release
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: sure. i do join there at times
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: I have always found the naming for architecture confuzing. Should I go with intel x86 or AMD64 (I have intel i7 64bit)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: AMD64
<Logan_> ner0x: Looks like it's a known bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=677964 - Maybe try asking in #mediatomb
<ubottu> Debian bug 677964 in mediatomb "mediatomb: ignores symbolic links" [Normal,Open]
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lotuspsychje: ubuntu+1 is not there atm apparently. i had the same issue a couple of days ago too. the channel wasn't there
<Logan_> WhatIsTheMatrix: It's definitely there. I'm in it right now. :P
<lotuspsychje> WhatIsTheMatrix: me2
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Logan_: well, i try to join it and i get --> ubuntu+1 :No such channel
<Logan_> #
<WhatIsTheMatrix> maybe i'm doing something wrong
<WhatIsTheMatrix> DOH!
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ty
<Logan_> :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> lol
<ner0x> Logan_: Rather than have it do that I'd like to add the /media/fswitalski/backup/Videos folder itself. Problem is I get a permission denied. I'm wondering if I have to change the fstab option to make it executable, etc.
<Logan_> ner0x: Try playing around with permissions. I'm not sure how to solve your problem specifically.
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: Thanks for trying to help, the iso download won't be done for like half an hour
<Logan_> ner0x: Hey, check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373939
<linuxlite> hi
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: roger that. good luck. hopefully it will help with your newer hardware
<linuxlite> anyone here knows to imposition a file like podofo do?
<linuxlite> podofo is for pdf only how about libre office
<ner0x> Logan_: Have to restart. Viewed that once before. I'll screen into irssi for the rest of this chat.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> hello linuxlite
<ranger_> WhatIsTheMatrix: Hopefully. If not, I'll also try a wubi install. Side note, how stable are you finding 14.04 to be?
<linuxlite> WhatIsTheMatrix how can i imposition a file to print like a booklet
<Logan_> !ubuntu+1 | ranger_
<ubottu> ranger_: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<WhatIsTheMatrix> ranger_: i using kde because it had a fairly new release in testing/trusty to version 4.12.0... and the ubuntu/unity desktop seems unstable. but i also have other window mangers i could use, like IceWM, Motif, WindowMaker, etc.
<ranger_> Ok
<WhatIsTheMatrix> linuxlite: you'll need to ask the channel. i don't know
<linuxlite> ok
<GeonoTRON2000> is it a known bug in 13.10 that the cursor disappears and doesn't come back after a suspend?
<Tex_Nick> GeonoTRON2000: suspend works fine on this box
<GeonoTRON2000> Tex_Nick: suspend works on mine too, it just removes the cursor and I have to either log out or plug in an external mouse to get it back
<Tex_Nick> GeonoTRON2000: ok, i'm running 13.10 & not having that issue ... only providing feedback there ... not able to provide a solution, sorrry
<GeonoTRON2000> Tex_Nick: I know, I just want to make sure it's documented
<YellowGT0> Hello
<lotuspsychje> YellowGT0: welcome, what can we do for you?
<YellowGT0> In your opinion whats the best remote desktop for Ubuntu
<YellowGT0> I've used xrdp and ....
<imghost> YeahRight_, i prefer rdesktop
<YellowGT0> Hmm the name of the second one is slipping my mind right now
<imghost> YellowGT0, i prefer rdesktop
<YellowGT0> FreeNX is the other
<YellowGT0> Im assuming it works at login imghost
<YellowGT0> ?
<YellowGT0> Or prelogin I should say
<YellowGT0> I had an issue with teamviewer because you needed to login on site 1st
<imghost> YellowGT0, no, just ip adrress and users name
<YellowGT0> Maybe ill check that one out next. xrdp has given me a ton of weird issues
<notebook> does crunchbag share the same repo as that of ubuntu?
<tozen> hi all!! folks does updatedb.mlocate daily updates is important? and what would happened if i'll desable it using <chmod -x /etc/cron.daily/mlocate> command? thx
<lotuspsychje> !crunchbang | notebook
<ubottu> notebook: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<imghost> !rdesktop | yellowGTO
<imghost> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 150 kB, installed size 403 kB
<notebook> thanks lotuspsychje
<tozen> i mean does this action affects my system or not?
<YellowGT0> oh imghost it seems rdesktop is a client. Im looking for the server. xrdp seems to be the server
<theRoda> anyone able to offer insight on failing to successfully dual boot linux with windows 8? i have failed many installs of lubuntu & ubuntu12.04 trying to figure out this uefi business. not sure where to go
<theRoda> when trying to install ubuntu12.04, i would get to a black grub screen, when lubuntu, i just couldn't get to a boot menu
<imghost> YellowGT0, ok :)
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | theRoda
<ubottu> theRoda: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<savingpvtbryan> hello
<savingpvtbryan> is this a beginner's channel?
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: this is an ubuntu issue channel, ask your question mate
<imghost> theRoda, did you disable the secure boot?
<theRoda> ty for the link lotuspsychje, i was using it my last few attempts. i feel possibly my prior failed installs are having an effect? i have run chkdsk /f as well
<savingpvtbryan> i'm brand spanking new to ubuntu.  i'm trying to install winrar (http://rarsoft.com/download.htm) but I'm trying to figure out how to do this.  the version they have is command line only, which is fine
<lotuspsychje> theRoda: ive been able to single boot ubuntu on an uefi machine recently, worked out of the box
<theRoda> imghost> i did, also tried many iterations of CSM enabled/disabled px(oe)? legacy disabled/enabled
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | savingpvtbryan
<ubottu> savingpvtbryan: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.2.0-1 (saucy), package size 610 kB, installed size 1270 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<kanliot> savingpvtbryan, you should use ubuntu software ccenter to install it
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: sufo apt-get install rar (from terminal)
<lotuspsychje> sudo
<imghost> theRoda, did you try with "nomodeset"?
<savingpvtbryan> ahh
<savingpvtbryan> thanks
<theRoda> <lotuspsychje>: i have been able to create a liveusb, and test lubuntu/ ubuntu from there, but after successful instal i get sent to grub
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: after that you will be able to rightmouse/unrar here
<theRoda> <imghost>: i did with ubuntu12.04, that seemed to be the farthest i got i think, but after restart was sent to the black grub screen of suck
<lotuspsychje> theRoda: loose w8 once and for good, and install ubuntu single :p
<savingpvtbryan> lotuspsychje: works perfectly!
<imghost> theRoda, yes because you did not save the settings permanently
<savingpvtbryan> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | savingpvtbryan
<ubottu> savingpvtbryan: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: if you need more packages, come back here ok
<savingpvtbryan> next question: how do i make something the default player for a file extension?  for example, i want to use VLC to open all .avi files
<theRoda> <lotuspsychje>: i totally will once i'm a little more comfortable with it. still learning mechanincs in vm atm
<lotuspsychje> ok bbl
<imghost> theRoda, you have to make one change in /etc/default/grub
<theRoda> <imghost>: so once i get it installed and get sent to the grub screen, i can still make it work?
<theRoda> also, not sure what my boot order should look like once i eject liveusb
<imghost> theRoda, yes exactly its just you are not able to start your Xsessions thats it and you do not need to worry about it
<theRoda> <imghost>: ok what is the change to make? just type ' /etc/default/grub'?
<imghost> theRoda, reboot and press shift key till you get in the grub menu Highlight the first entry and replace “quiet splash” with “nomodeset” .
<duoi> Does anybody have ChromiumOS installed on their Ubuntu machine?
<theRoda> <imghost>: i've done that, hit f6 and marked it as well, and thats when i get taken to the black screen of suck
<imghost> theRoda, read my last post
<Guest70407> whats the best unity configurator?
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: rightmouse on the .avi/properties and open with vlc: set as default
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: also look in system setting/ details (gear icon) for defaults
<savingpvtbryan> lotuspsychje: ahh!  Thanks!  worked like a charm
<savingpvtbryan> similar to windows but not quite the same
<imghost> theRoda, hold down the shift key when booting starts, You will then get a console mode menu. The top option should be selected. Press 'e' to edit that line.
<savingpvtbryan> i'm dual booting ubuntu with windows 8.  it was a pain to get this installed on a UEFI system
<noideas> lotuspsychje: just in case you were curious I just found out my drive is now failing. Haha (drive not mounting)
<dragonslay> Hi, I need help with replacing named dns server with dnsmasq. How do I do it? Is it better to remove bind altogether?
<savingpvtbryan> is ubuntu supposed to be this choppy?  i feel like it's not that smooth considering i have an i7 ivy bridge processor and a geforce gtx 555
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: loose w8 once and for good, you will be more pleased with a single ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | noideas
<ubottu> noideas: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<noideas> lotuspsychje: Nice. Thanks!
<savingpvtbryan> lotuspsychje: i would except i can't even do the most simplest of tasks on ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: what do you mean?
<savingpvtbryan> i mean i have to constantly ask for help so i can't afford to get rid of windows yet
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: its a great learning experience
<imghost> !manual | savingpvtbryan
<ubottu> savingpvtbryan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<savingpvtbryan> i tried installing geforce drivers and it prevented me from logging on to ubuntu.
<savingpvtbryan> thanks!
<savingpvtbryan> is there a  special trick to installing geforce drivers?  i used, "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa"
<lotuspsychje> savingpvtbryan: check your additional drivers section first
<savingpvtbryan> then sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<imghost> savingpvtbryan, there are no tricks just be careful when you do switch between open source and proprietary drivers
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: you also need bumblebee-nvidia
<savingpvtbryan> additional drivers: "no additional drivers are available"
<savingpvtbryan> okay, i'll try out bumblebee-nvidia
<savingpvtbryan> hopefully it won't give me the black screen like the previous driver did
<Gamer_90> hello
<Gamer_90> i'm having an issue with my Mono Price USB to HDMI Adapter , i'm running xubuntu 13.10
<duoi> Anybody have XBMC installed on Ubuntu?
<savingpvtbryan> i'm trying to install bumblebee-nvidia and step 2 of the instructions says, "Enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories (for bumblebee and nvidia packages respectively). "  How do I do this?
<imghost> savingpvtbryan, try to understand why are you getting the black screen try to find out what is Xsession, Xorg, Xauth, display manager etc use web search first, its not good to just copy and paste form the internet try to learn basics first :)
<imghost> savingpvtbryan, you can enable universe and multverse under software sources,
<savingpvtbryan> imghost: thanks.  i want to figure it out but i don't know what i don't know so when i google the symptoms all i find are solutions to the problem but i don't understand how it fixes it
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | duoi
<ubottu> duoi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zrh0> whats the best unity configurator?
<duoi> hitsujiTMO, do you have XBMC installed?
<imghost> savingpvtbryan, ok :), first make the backups so that you can revert the changes to default enjoy :)
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<savingpvtbryan> hehe
<imghost> :D
<FiremanEd> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> duoi: not on ubuntu. please state your actual issue. noone's going to help you when you don't say what your actual problem is
<duoi> hitsujiTMO, if you don't have it installed, then kindly don't bother me. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> !attitude | duoi
<ubottu> duoi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<imghost> duoi, for off topic discussions we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<savingpvtbryan> how do i move icons on my task bar to my desktop?
<imghost> savingpvtbryan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<duoi> hitsujiTMO, if you are looking for an argument, consider joining #linux and saying something along the lines of "I don't like XFCE because it's not as lightweight as Unity." You certainly find what you're looking for there.
<imghost> !alacarte | savingpvtbryan
<imghost> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1 (saucy), package size 80 kB, installed size 1161 kB
<hitsujiTMO> duoi i'm not looking for an arguement. i simply asked you to state what your issue is. good luck getting help with that attitude of yours
<duoi> !attitude | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fragtastic> duoi: i've got XBMC installed
<savingpvtbryan> imghost: thanks!
<imghost> savingpvtbryan, :)
<duoi> fragtastic, awesome! Have you happened to install the Netflix/Hulu plugins? I'm curious as to whether or not it is as stable as something like Pipelight.
<fragtastic> both actually. i haven't had a problem with them.
<duoi> fragtastic, great. Thanks for confirming that :)
<savingpvtbryan> thanks for all the help, gotta go now
<savingpvtbryan> i'll be back again for more help!
<savingpvtbryan> :)
<savingpvtbryan> i'm back - sooner than expected
<savingpvtbryan> i installed the most current nvidia drivers and now i get a black screen (but I see my mouse cursor)
<derpdiderp> hey guys, i have ubuntu minimal and i just installed lightdm. i want to get pantheon to work on it, however, when teh system boots, lightdm doesn't even come up. the regular ubuntu boot screen comes up, then the background turns black while the ubuntu logo is still loading. what can i do?
<savingpvtbryan> if i hit ctrl-alt-F1, i can go into the console
<savingpvtbryan> any ideas on how to fix this?
<bajrang> hi
<savingpvtbryan> hi
<WhatIsTheMatrix> howdy
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: can you install pastebinit and get us your xorg log. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<savingpvtbryan> hmmm it says unable to locate package pasteinit
<savingpvtbryan> i guess i don't have the proper repository?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: pastebinit
<savingpvtbryan> ahh
<savingpvtbryan> thanks, stupid me
<savingpvtbryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655609/
<arunkumar413> hi, how to create sqlite database using libreoffice
<amoris> Was wondering how I could password protect files on an external drive?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: hmm, odd. its loaded both nvidia + intel. what exact packages did you install?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | amoris
<ubottu> amoris: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<amoris> Is that for an external directory?
<SaberX01> arunkumar413, https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/How_Tos/Using_SQLite_With_OpenOffice.org
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: i installed the nvidia one by typing, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" .  I have an alienware x51 which has an intel 4000 grahphics card built in but also comes with a gtx 555
<lotuspsychje> amoris: you can encrypt external drives too yes
<amoris> thank you anyway! :)
<amoris> Oh okay great!
<amoris> :)
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: install bumblebee-nvidia and primus
<savingpvtbryan> okay
<lotuspsychje> amoris: you might wanna check software centre for encrypting apps
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: should i uninstall this one first?
<amoris> Indeed, I will do that thanks a bunch.
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: noo
<savingpvtbryan> okay
<arunkumar413> SaberX01: that's for open office
<SaberX01> arunkumar413, Yes, it is, but a little investing will show that it's nearly the same for Libre ..
<tacorwin> how do I apply for a Ubuntu membership?
<XPPRESP3> how i can move between the gnome/kde interface - tks
<hitsujiTMO> tacorwin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<SaberX01> tacorwin, there is several ways, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership    .. I was too slow ...  You can also talk wiht the guys in #ubuntu-irc about it
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: i installed it and rebooted.  now i'm greeted with a different type of black screen and i have an "X" mouse cursor instead of the pointer.  i'll do another pastebinit
<tacorwin> hitsujiTMO: SaberX01: thank you both for that. haha.
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: any display on ctrl + alt + f8?
<NictraSavios>  Hello, I was wondering, I can't seem to get a Win7 installation CD to boot, is there a way to make grub boot the CD drive? (On a laptop with secure boot and UEFI. Neither can be disabled... or else ubuntu won't boot)
<NictraSavios> Also, whats the best format for a shared Windows/Ubuntu partition? Is it still ntfs or have ext4 drivers finally been developed for faildows?
<ChickenBrain> NictraSavios: that is normally a BIOS setup of the computer
<[[thufir]]> I can't get vuze to connect.  It worked fine until I re-installed the OS, so the only variable in the equation to change is the OS and software.  Using Oracle Java on 12.04 and 13.10, so it's not Java.  The network is the same.  Vuze passes the firewall test...so??  What now?   "0 users"
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: when I hit ctrl+alt+F8, I get a blinking cursor
<NictraSavios> ChickenBrain, Unfortunatly I've been playing in BIOS all night and there seems to be no way to make it boot a windows 7 installation CD or USB. So, I was wondering if grub could chain-load it?
<ChickenBrain> NictraSavios: that would be the first BIOS ever in ages which would not be able to change the boot sequencel...
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: hmm, please pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log          sounds like its not loading lightdm
<NictraSavios> ChickenBrain, Nothing to do with boot sequence. It dosen't recognise the media as bootable. I tried with three different ISOs too.
<savingpvtbryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655694/
<hitsujiTMO> NictraSavios: have you verified the windows cd. ps this is more ##windows support not ubuntu support
<ChickenBrain> indeed, if windows CD is not bootable I doubt that chainloading it with grub makes any difference
<NictraSavios> hitsujiTMO, I have. md5summed. And, I'm asking how to make grub2 chainload a CD. Which is more of a grub2 question, but I figured I'd ask here since I don't know of any grub2 support chat and I doubt it would be very active.
<NictraSavios> ChickenBrain, Three different ISOs not being bootable? I doubt it. Especially when one of them I've used in the past many many times.
<ChickenBrain> good luck :)
<hitsujiTMO> NictraSavios: try creating a bootable windows usb instead
<NictraSavios> Anyway, about the actual ubuntu question, is ntfs still the standard for shared partiitions?
<NictraSavios> hipitihop, I did, trying with the third iso currently.
<ChickenBrain> I have problems with DHCP in a fresh ubuntu 13.10 install on wlan
<helmut_> hi
<ChickenBrain> works fine on eth0, doesn't work on wlan0... setting the config static makes network work perfect...
<ChickenBrain> any hint where I can find more specific information? I searched the forums for 3 days or so
<lotuspsychje> !dhcp | ChickenBrain
<ubottu> ChickenBrain: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: lspci | pastebinit
<ChickenBrain> lotuspsychje: thanks, but that one I knew... not very specific on DHCP failing on wlan but working on eth
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: also: dmesg | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: some very odd output from your Xorg log. its like its not an optimus system
<lotuspsychje> ChickenBrain: bug maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1112751
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1112751 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "DHCP over wireless stopped working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<circle_> network manager connects to my network fine, but I have no internet access
<savingpvtbryan> i didn't think it was an optimus system since it's a desktop
<circle_> can't even access my default gateway
<circle_> this is via wifi, it works fine/well with wired
<motaka2> hello how can make ubuntu's password verification obligational
<lotuspsychje> circle_: did you install wifi drivers?
<junka> Do i have to open a launchpad account to report bugs?
<savingpvtbryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655720/
<savingpvtbryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655722/
<circle_> lotuspsychje, yes they're all there
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: ahh wait. thought you had 555m
<circle_> lotuspsychje, 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84b6
<circle_> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce
<gigio> ciao
<gigio> list!
<lotuspsychje> !it | gigio
<ubottu> gigio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> circle_: realtek has latest drivers for ubuntu on their web also, maybe try those?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: ok. uninstall bumblebee-nvidia primus. my bad.
<circle_> lotuspsychje, this has nothing to do with realtek
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: how is the monitor connected? thru motherboard or direct to gpu?
<savingpvtbryan> direct to GPU so there's no connection with the intel 4000
<ChickenBrain> circle_: same problem I have... workarround: set IP information static
<NictraSavios> I'm guessing nobody knows the answer to my query about shared partition format?
<circle_> ChickenBrain, it works fine in windows, yopu still reckon that's a good thing to do?
<ChickenBrain> circle_: it is a workarround, not necessarily good, but it works
<circle_> ChickenBrain, okay I'll do that, how do I do that? and why does that work?
<ChickenBrain> I consider it to be a bug
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ChickenBrain> network settings, but you need to know your parameters
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: uninstalled
<ChickenBrain> IP adress, GW, DNS Server
<ChickenBrain> lotuspsychje: yes, a bug was also my conclusion... and the only working answer I found was set IP information static
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: can you reboot.
<savingpvtbryan> okay
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: 1920 x 1200 res monitor?
<hipitihop> my TV native resolution is 1366x768 when I connect via hdmi direct all works well (apart from slight left/right border) but when I connect my machine as input to my Onkyo AV tuner, TV either claims no signal or seems to be running @ 1920x1200 Is there a way to force/limit the resolution
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje, I'm deciding on the format. I don't have the partion yet.
<savingpvtbryan> yeah
<savingpvtbryan> it's that resolution
<ChickenBrain> lotuspsychje: and than something I don't fully get: "Seems that this bug might belong to bcmwl-kernel-source.", so I stayed out of trying that random
<lotuspsychje> NictraSavios: can you tell us what you are trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | ChickenBrain
<ubottu> ChickenBrain: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<savingpvtbryan> i rebooted, same problem.  black screen, can see mouse cursor.  the mouse cursor only move around a quarter of the screen so there's definitely a resolution problem
<hipitihop> if I run xrandr -q claims Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1360 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<savingpvtbryan> i meant to say same problem as before installing bumblebee
<ChickenBrain> thanks lotuspsychje.. that does not apply to my computer, but I have the same problem as described in the bug...
<ChickenBrain> which translates to me that the bug is somewhere else
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: can you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: it says nvidia-xconfig command not found
<[[thufir]]> I can't get vuze to connect.  It worked fine until I re-installed the OS, so the only variable in the equation to change is the OS and software.  Using Oracle Java on 12.04 and 13.10, so it's not Java.  The network is the same.  Vuze passes the firewall test...so??  What now?   "0 users"
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: try installing nvidia-setting-304
<circle_> ChickenBrain, which wireless chip do you use?
<hitsujiTMO> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-updates
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: okay, i installed it.
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, should be with the driver itself
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: can you try again: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: still doesn't work
<ikarosv1> hello world
<eliudnir> hi, I have a machine I want to boot up as smoothly as possibly whenever it has power. I noticed that it does some disk check in the start sometimes and that the default value does not have a countdown.. How does one go about disabling this disk check?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: sudo find / -name nvidia-xconfig
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: /usr/lib/nvidia-304/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-304/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje, Sorry, I was absent minded. What I'm doing it partioning my hard drive before installing windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04.3. I create a shared partition where *everything* is stored that isn't an OS or a program. So all of my personal data, downloads and desktops.
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje, I'm wondering if this shared partition *must* be ntfs or if I can use ext4.
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: "Unable to locate/open  X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<hitsujiTMO> NictraSavios: win 7 cannot read ext4. you should use ntfs
<savingpvtbryan> should i pastebinit?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: reboot
<savingpvtbryan> ok
<lotuspsychje> NictraSavios: you cant install ubuntu on ntfs right
<NictraSavios> hitsujiTMO, Not natively, I was wondering if there was any progress on drivers for it.
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje, Who said I was?
<lotuspsychje> NictraSavios: ok
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje, The OS is on an ext4, (and windows is on an ntfs), all my data is on a seperate third partition. (Okay... 6th,... after efi, ubuntu boot and windows boot)
<hitsujiTMO> NictraSavios: i haven't seen anything decent that won't cost you your firstborn
<NictraSavios> hipitihop, Dang.
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: i rebooted and saw what looked like a broken mouse cursor laid out horizontally in slices.  hit ctrl-alt-f8 and i get the blinking cursor
<hipitihop> NictraSavios, not sure what you mean, no way to restrict ?
<NictraSavios> hipitihop, Huh? You lost me.
<hipitihop> NictraSavios, you said to me "Dang"
<AlecTaylor> Installed some KDE crap by mistake. Removed it, but now my login screen is weird + has a white background. How to revert?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf                   ...               sudo cat /var/log/lightdm.* | pastebinit
<NictraSavios> hitsujiTMO, Yes,  as in "Well, that sucks."
<NictraSavios> hitsujiTMO, hitsujiTMO Whoops. I got your usernames mixed up.
<NictraSavios> hipitihop, hitsujiTMO *
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: woops. that last bit should be  sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/* | pastebinit
<hipitihop> NictraSavios, np, I thought you were responding to my native resolution issue
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655784
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: do you have your user on autologin?
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: no, i don't
<tachyons> hello
<tachyons> any packaging experts here?
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: thanks for all the help so far.  i'm figuring out what these commands do as you give them to me
<NictraSavios> What solutions are available for encrypting an ext4 data partition? I know luks can do system partitions.
<tachyons> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/161000108/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.lttoolbox_3.2-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tachyons> can anyone help me to find cause of this error?
<NictraSavios> tachyons, I used to manage a debian repo for Cydia, so I can maybe help.
<tachyons> NictraSavios, great :-)
<NictraSavios> tachyons, I would not consider myself an expert, but I'll definitely give it a shot.
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: ls -l /var/log/lightdm/ | pastebinit
<tachyons> NictraSavios, I am trying to package lttoolbox
<tachyons> NictraSavios,  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/161000108/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.lttoolbox_3.2-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<savingpvtbryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655811
<savingpvtbryan> i love this pastebinit.
<tachyons> NictraSavios, https://launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/test/+packages
<NictraSavios> tachyons, It looks like you're missing a few library files that your package depends on.
<tachyons> NictraSavios, But it works perfectly from my home pc
<tachyons> using debuild
<tachyons> NictraSavios,  these library files are to be generated during the build
<NictraSavios> tachyons, What I think is happening is that your package depends on library files which aren't installed in the current system. Maybe you forgot to add a dep that was installed on your home system.
<NictraSavios> tachyons, But I could be completely wrong.
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: in grub if i choose advanced start up and pick ubuntu with linux 3.11.0-14-generic (recovery mode), I'm able to get unity to load up.  i can log on with no issues when i do that.
<pieroooooooooooo> salve
<tachyons> afaik I added all dependencies
<pieroooooooooooo> !list
<ubottu> pieroooooooooooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tachyons> I think that is why there is no build errors
<NictraSavios> tachyons, Hmm, Well, I can't see anything else. Try asking in the debian irc (I think its on a different network). Most of my work was on the Jailbroken iPhone appstore known as Cydia, so I never had to deal with many complex dependencies.
<AlecTaylor> Installed some KDE crap by mistake. Removed it, but now my login screen is weird + has a white background. How to revert?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log             would be interesting to see what driver it has loaded
<thom__> AlecTaylor: re-install
<tachyons> AlecTaylor, rm ~.kde
<AlecTaylor> ls .kde
<AlecTaylor> cache-ubuntu-x64  share  socket-ubuntu-x64  tmp-ubuntu-x64
<tachyons> AlecTaylor, rm ~/.kde
<tachyons> AlecTaylor, rm ~/.kde4
<AlecTaylor> Really?
<tachyons> AlecTaylor, it will reset your kde configaration
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655845
<awktion> thom__: one should almost never need to reinstall
<awktion> if one can boot, one should be able to recover
<awktion> and its far better to learn to fix what's broken
<DaleK5whr> <<< agrees with awktion
<awktion> so removing ~/.kde* removes the preset configs
<awktion> this would be helpful if all the right packages are in, but a config went wrong that you set in your user
<awktion> if packages are missing, bad versions, or w/e you might still see issues
<tachyons> then dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<awktion> in general, there's no difference between mv a file/folder and rm'ing it to the system
<awktion> so i would recommend to mv .kde -> .kde.bak for instance
<awktion> its just not where it's looking ;)
<tachyons> awktion, +1
<awktion> then make sure the right desktop-package is in
<awktion> kde should be addressed in #kubuntu
<awktion> but!
<awktion> kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage you want
<awktion> THEN do some reconfiguring
<ouyes> Is it possible to disable the intel intergeted VGA card hd4000?
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: ahh its using vesa. I can't see any actuall issue except the fact that the nvidia driver just doesn't want to work. this is a bit of a strange issue. it does appear that its working, just not rendering to your xsession. Maybe try a different driver: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-304 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: desktop or laptop?
<awktion> anyway, that's a general process i would go through.
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: thanks so much for your help
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: you're the best
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: i really do appreciate taking the time to help out
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: lol, no problems at all
<awktion> savingpvtbryan: do us all a favor
<awktion> if you see someone with an issue you can solve, solve it
<awktion> ;)
<awktion> the real power of ubuntu is not just the software
<savingpvtbryan> hehehe will do :)
<awktion> :)
<savingpvtbryan> it's going to be a long time before i get to that point but i'll always keep it in mind :)
<ouyes> hipitihop, laptop, asus n56vz
<ouyes> hipitihop, intel i5-3210m and GT 650M
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: no, you must use the intel gpu
<motaka2> can any one tell me how I can put a password for my ubuntu, it already has one but during login to desktop it doesnt ask me
<ouyes> hipitihop, but I have a vga card, when you play movies, use the nvidia card will get better picture.
<hitsujiTMO> motaka2: did you set the account to autologin?
<lotuspsychje> how can i measure whats happening the time from login window to desktop?
<lotuspsychje> im tweaking ssd
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: the intel hd 4000 is more than capable of fhd video playback.
<phenex> hitsujiTMO: was it you who tried to help me with my apu problem????
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: i think so
<[[thufir]]> how do I take a screenshot that includes the mouse?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: lightdm logs maybe?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: lemme check tnx
<phenex> yeah installed bumblebee and got my system messed up install ubuntu 13.10 fersh and blacklisted i915 instead of video now it seems to work thanks a lot
<hitsujiTMO> phenex: sweet
<ouyes> hitsujiTMO, but if I want to play games?
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: nvidia-prime
<phenex> hitsujiTMO: I'll try out a little more. I often thinked that problem is solved but now it looks pretty good
<savingpvtbryan> hitsujiTMO: nvidia-310 worked for me!  319 & 331 both wouldn't work but 310 did.  once again, thanks for all your help
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: your nvidia card is purely a secondary card and is not directly connected to any screens. you use it on call.
<hitsujiTMO> savingpvtbryan: sweet. kinda odd but glad one of the drivers is working
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: not sure howto debug this, wanna take a look at it?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: pastebin away
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655927/ im getting bit slow desktop loading
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: well slow under 1min lol
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: difficult one alright. can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: sure holdon
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6655962/
<vbgunz> can anyone help me figure out why pulseaudio does not start with the system anymore?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vbgunz> I have to manually put pulseaudio -D in a startup file
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: your xserver is taking quite a bit of time to load up. try switching drivers temporarily.
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ok the other driver got me disformed image, but lemme test just for speed
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> lemme switch and reboot
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: might aswell pastebinit Xorg.0.log with other driver
<lotuspsychje> ok
<theRoda> <imghost>: you sir are a gentleman and a scholar. your version of nomodeset is win. i have one last question though if i may.. when in the ubuntu boot list, if i try selecting w8 loader or w8 recovery loader, i get the error 'unknown command "drive map" invalid EFI filepath' and i am only able to get back to w8 from changing boot order. any thoughts?
<nashant> Anyone else have an issue with chrome/chromium where the cursor doesn't work properly? I.e. doesn't change to pointer when over a link, doesn't change to typing cursor when over a text box, etc? And do you kno how to fix it?
<theRoda> imghost: i am now aware that error is due to bad boot location from previous install attempts. attempting to edit now with sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.old /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: a bit faster now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656006/
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: no screen disformings yet
<hitsujiTMO> loyi
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: thats stilll really slow tho. can you try with radeondriver?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: like my xorg loads in 0.5s
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: packagename?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: disable fglrx and radeondriver should load
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<Pavelcz> In Unity or Ubuntu at all, is there a way to achieve that "pressing LCtrl +LAlt = pressing RAlt" ?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: so disable both fglrx experimental and post-release right?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: yup
<lotuspsychje> ok cross your fingerz reboot
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: may need to disable you xorg.conf too
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: how do i do that?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<lotuspsychje> ok reboot holdon
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: can you again pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656055/
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: huge improvement. until it comes to moniyor detection
<hitsujiTMO> monitor*
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: what should i do from here, boot process was very fast
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: was that a noticable improvement for you?
<osbin> good morning lads :)
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: can you pastebin the lightdm log again?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: yes, the login to desktop was faster
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: sure
<osbin> how to uinsttall a standart interface from ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: seems the issue is the proprietary driver then. So you've a choice of sticking with radeon or going back to fglrx
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656080/
<aeon-ltd> osbin: talking about unity?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: seems your trick is fastest way for me..ill stick to this
<osbin> <aeon-ltd> probably yes :)
<aeon-ltd> osbin: do you have another desktop environment installed?
<theRoda> imghost: scratch the Q n invalid EFI file path. boot-repair ftw
<imghost> theRoda, sorry for late reply office work mate will pm you
<osbin> <aeon-ltd> yes using kde and gnome
<theRoda> <imghost>: no problems at all, tyvm for all the help
<aeon-ltd> osbin: ok, are you currently in that session now?
<osbin> <aeon-ltd> KDE at mom :)
<hussain> hi is any one here to help me how to install java jdk on linux??
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: lightdm still seems quite slow. maybe checkout xmir. i'm using that and my lightdm completes in 2s compared to your 8s
<aeon-ltd> osbin: i'm  googling now for a meta-package, which would contain names of all unity related packages to rmove
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: can mir load on 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> !mir > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: ahh 12.04... not sure on that
<osbin> <aeon-ltd> okay mate im not english :) so for me hard to find some stuff like that :)
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ive got a few tweaks on lightdm aswell, disabled guest and not showing usernames
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: think that can slowup?
<aeon-ltd> osbin: here is a list and some important information http://askubuntu.com/questions/292394/how-to-completely-remove-unity-and-replace-it-with-cinnamon
<aeon-ltd> osbin: the command should be 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge unity unity-common unity-services unity-lens-* unity-scope-* unity-webapps-* gnome-control-center-unity hud libunity-core-6* libunity-misc4 libunity-webapps* appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt* overlay-scrollbar* activity-log-manager-control-center firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu libufe-xidgetter0 xul-ext-unity xul-ext-webaccounts webaccounts-extension-common xul-ext-websites-integrat
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: i doubt it.
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ok, ill stick to this layout tnx alot for the help mate!
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: final reboot :p
<aeon-ltd> osbin: though if you've got a large hdd and no caps on your internet(for updates), keeping it might be handy
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: seems more the greeter is where your issue is to be exact
<osbin> <aeon-ltd> thanx mate
<lotuspsychje> brb
<hussain> how to install open jadk7 in linux.
<aeon-ltd> !openjdk
<hussain> yes
<aeon-ltd> hussain: http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<hussain> through terminal??
<hussain> aeon: through terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> hussain: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk            for jdk,     or: sudo openjdk-7-jre for jre
<such_coins> I'm on Xubuntu on my dell XPS and the trackpad just doesn't work at all. Can anyone help me?
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: did it ever work?
<aeon-ltd> hussain: yeah
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: so how can i speed up the greeter?
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, it did when I was using windows 8 (pre-installed), but not since I got xubuntu
<hussain> hisujiTMO: thanks 4 helping me.
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: that i'm not sure of. i haven't played around with that before
<[[thufir]]> I can't get vuze to connect.  It worked fine until I re-installed the OS, so the only variable in the equation to change is the OS and software.  Using Oracle Java on 12.04 and 13.10, so it's not Java.  The network is the same.  Vuze passes the firewall test...so??  What now?   "0 users"  Also, I don't have any plugins available.
<hussain> ok i am trying
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ok tnx lemme search that, ill let you know
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: my first instinct is to check fn + f9     or whatever acpi key you have that disables/enables touchpad
<such_coins> fn + f9 did nothing, I'm not sure how to toggle touchpad
<nashant> Anyone else have an issue with chrome/chromium where the cursor doesn't work properly? I.e. doesn't change to pointer when over a link, doesn't change to typing cursor when over a text box, etc? And do you kno how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/945450 related you think?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 945450 in Light Display Manager "Responsiveness: LightDM in ubuntu 12.04 very slow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: maybe this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/1005642
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1005642 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Precise) "Garbage written to state file, causing slow UI" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: altho both seem to be more responsiveness than load times
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: try another greeter theme maybe.
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: can you pasbin output of: lsusb && lsusb -t
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: im also using ubuntu-tweak to change the login wallpaper and such
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, PM sent
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: i still don't think that should massively effect the loading times tho. unless ubuntu-tweak does some crazy ass config
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: lsusb -t        too please
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ill test it all out tnx for brainstorming
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: np
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: seems driver is loaded ok. whats the exact model of laptop?
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, dell xps 12
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: can you give me the exact model tho.
<osbin> how to check kernel version installed?
<brontosaurusrex> osbin, uname -a ?
<osbin> <brontosaurusrex> about kernel nothing :)
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, A05
<osbin> <brontosaurusrex> 3.8.0-34-generic thanx mate
<cristian_c> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: thats your bios version. the model should be underneath the laptop. failing that the service tag would do
<cristian_c> I've purchased a serial to usb adapter
<brontosaurusrex> osbin, no generic problem
<cristian_c> I've tried it with a serial mouse, for example
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, underneath just says intel xps windows 8
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: is there a service tag at all?
<cristian_c> I've tried the mdetect command and the terminal has returned intellimouse
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, where would that be
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: should be there somewhere. they're on every dell product
<cristian_c> then, I've set intellimouse protocol with the inputattach command
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, all I can seee is Dell XPS 12
<cristian_c> I've found a new input device in xinput list but I don't know how to enable it
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: hmm. ok. can you by anychance take a pic of your keyboard then?
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, sorry I'm not in a position to do that
<such_coins> there are two stickers on the keyboard side of my laptop
<such_coins> one says "intel inside core i7"
<such_coins> the other says "dell xps 12 ultrabook"
<cristian_c> I've noticed a strange thing, also: if I disconnect the mouse, I see the new device in xinput list yet :O
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> :)
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: i just need a way of looking up your exact model so i can see what function keys are available and where they exactly are. thery unfortunately change from model to model
<win5hit> hi there! I just stumbled accross mtop, a mysql monitoring tool. I thought it would be nice, but it's not in the repo... can someone recommend a similar tool? Any experience on this one so far?
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, sorry I'm not sure what to do.. I bought this laptop about 1 year ago
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: ok. on the bottom is there a bay you can open in the center of the base?
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, looks like it
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: the service tag may be inside there
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, it doesn't seem to open up easily and i don't want to force it...
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: it should open from the battery side
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: should not require forcing either
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, it's pretty late here. I really appreciate the help but I should get to bed now
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, i'll message you when i see you next
<such_coins> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> such_coins: np
<Zah_> Hello folks
<hussain> hi..
<hussain> hello.
<Zah_> Anyone know how to use switch to a different input method in a terminal (tty or pty ) beside Gnome Terminal?
<Zah_> Or at the very least, where I could find more information on how to accomplish this?
<win5hit> anyone nows a good replacement for mtop?
<win5hit> sed -i 's/nows/knows/g' $lastmsg
<dn4> man I don't get why
 * dn4 just quotes
<hitsujiTMO> win5hit: mytop
<win5hit> hitsujiTMO: thank you sir!
<FireStorms> Hello, I'm trying to launch Netbeans by click the icon but it's not launching... I've click it like 5 times. What could be the problem?
<FireStorms> Also I've checked gnome-system-monitor and the process is not started
<bekks> FireStorms: Rightclick on the icon and see which application should be started, then start that application from a terminal to see whats happening
<FireStorms> bekks, The icon command is "/bin/sh "/home/michael/netbeans-7.2.1/bin/netbeans"" I run this in the terminal and nothing gets returned
<bekks> then try to run /home/michael/netbeans-7.2.1/bin/netbeans
<FireStorms> bekks, michael@michael-laptop:~/netbeans-7.2.1/bin$ ./netbeans
<FireStorms> still nothing :/
<bekks> FireStorms: whats "nothing"? Any output?
<FireStorms> It's never done this before
<FireStorms> bekks, yes, no output, nothing gets returned by terminal
<bekks> FireStorms: whats the output of "file /home/michael/netbeans-7.2.1/bin/netbeans"?
<FireStorms> bekks, /home/michael/netbeans-7.2.1/bin/netbeans: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<FireStorms> maybe it's a java program, I think netbeans is written in java
<bekks> FireStorms: "POSIX shell script".
<hipitihop> ouyes, sorry missed your msgs earlier, were you responding to me or a question
<tim__> hi, i have a strange issue with ubuntu. my mouse focus isnt working well. i just installed ubuntu (nothing more) have a 7970 ati. the window focus and the mouse focus doesnt work. if i logout and relogin everything is fine. i also tryed to install the amd drivers and using awesome-wm instead of unity. same issue ...
<FireStorms> bekks, haha it was java i killed the process and now netbeans has launched
<FireStorms> thanks for your help!
<tim__> ah, ists ubuntu 13.10
<motaka2> hello how to stop ubuntu autologin
<gordonjcp> motaka2: have you tried typing that phrase into Google?
<cebor> is it possible to change my username with usermod via ssh?
<thom_r> motaka2: system settings, user accounts, change it there
<hipitihop> motaka2, go to user accounts, and each user has uto login option
<motaka2> gordonjcp: yes but mostely show the ways to make it autologin
<bekks> cebor: you can do so, but you will have to relogin.
<tim__> ubuntu is quite useless if the mouse and windowfocus doesnt work :(
<gordonjcp> motaka2: the very first hit is "How to disable automatic login"
<gordonjcp> tim__: it works for everyone else
<bekks> tim__: It works perfectly as a headless server.
<gordonjcp> tim__: how about being a little more specific about your problem?
<cebor> bekks: ok how ? i always get error that a process uses my login name, and i get disonnected when i kill the ssh connection
<bekks> cebor: thats the caveat. you have to use another user who has sudo privileges.
<computa_mike> Hi - Hope everyone had a good christmas or holidays - I have a keyboard problem...  My keyboard stubbornly refuses to believe that its a UK keyboard.  I bought a new keyboard just before christmas and it thinks its american.  I've checked the settings...  - I'm running ubuntu 13.04, and it's a logitech wireless keyboard.
<tim__> bekks, i just installed ubuntu tihout any other software, using a amd ati 7970 and wired mouse, keyboards. i also googled a lot. what information is interesting?
<motaka2> done thx everybody
<gordonjcp> tim__: what sort of "doesn't work"?
<bekks> tim__: the actual error messages you get.
<gordonjcp> tim__: if it's not working maybe you should hide the TV remote and take the mouse's cannabis away, make the idle sod go and get a job
<motaka2> how can I update the kernel. When ubunti is loading in grub list I have to always go to previous linux versions and choose an old version to resume , what should I do for that ?
<bekks> motaka2: why do you have to do that?
<bekks> motaka2: why cant you reboot and select a newer kernel?
<thom_r> motaka2: I have never seen that
<motaka2> cause if I choose the one in the main boot page, it goes to a black page and never comes out of it
<tim__> gordonjcp, not sure, the wrong window has the focus, but i cant move windows around. sometimes i get the focus using alt tab, sometimes not. in firefox some shortcuts are working well, for example to get a new tab,
<bekks> !nomodeset | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<motaka2> bekks: I have tried that and it didnt fix
<tim__> gordonjcp, bekks , the interesting thing is, it disappears after relogin.
<nictrasavios> Alright... so. I have a PC that came pre-loaded with windows 8. It boots the ubuntu CD fine, until I disable secure boot.
<nictrasavios> Then it loads, and hangs on boot.
<aLeSD> hi all
<YOURBESTFRIEND> HI
<aLeSD> how could I add an entry in the unity menu? I have installed eclipse in my ~/local/opt ..
<nictrasavios> aLeSD, make a .desktop file for eclipse.
<nictrasavios> aLeSD, And put it in /usr/share/applications.
<nictrasavios> aLeSD, Link: http://embeddedprogrammer.blogspot.ca/2012/10/ubuntu-how-to-add-eclipse-to-unity.html
<aLeSD> thanks
<nictrasavios> So... nobody has any idea why ubuntu wont boot when secure boot is off?
<motaka2> So can anyone help me?
<nictrasavios> motaka2, Looks like were stuck.
<motaka2> nictrasavios: How can I update grub?
<nictrasavios> motaka2, sudo update-grub ?
<motaka2> nictrasavios: maybe it is al about broken packages
<computa_mike> never mind - I'm not sure what I did - I started clicking on random entries in the keyboard layout settings and it currently seems to be working.
<tim__> gordonjcp, bekks , thinks this is the issue .... http://askubuntu.com/questions/148448/cyborg-rat-3-mouse-requires-relog   . lol
<kiwitinker> how do i find the ip address that ubuntu is using on my lan?
<bekks> tim__: Then use a sane mouse until a solution is found :)
<bekks> kiwitinker: "ifconfig"
<hitsujiTMO> kiwitinker: ifconfig
<tim__> bekks, there is a solutin.
<constl> Hello, I have a laptop which I want to use in clamshell style running 13.10 but for some reason the screen never turns off even when over the timeout specified. Any hints on how to resolve this?
<bekks> tim__: Does the solution work for you?
<kiwitinker> thanks
<tim__> bekks, i try
<bekks> cebor: Whats "clamshell style"?
<Esor> Hi. What does do %f variable?
<Esor> m64py %f
<bekks> !find m64py
<ubottu> Package/file m64py does not exist in saucy
<constl> bekks: laptop running while lid is closed
<bekks> Esor: Well, the best way to find out is the documentation of m64py
<hitsujiTMO> constl: what version of ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> constl: ahh 13.10
<constl> hitsujiTMO: 13.10, it was running fine on 12.04
<Esor> i tried -h and its not explained there
<bekks> Esor: Whatever m64py is - I bet they ship a documentation as well.
<hitsujiTMO> constl: under system settings -> Power what do you have set for close lid event?
<constl> hitsujiTMO: probably some bug since if i close the lid the screen remains open and when i re-open the lid it goes for a moment black and opens again and reports an error
<Esor> http://m64py.sourceforge.net/
<tim_> lol, ubuntu stucks with my 3 years old cabled usb mouse :P i thought it was the xserver :P
<constl> hitsujiTMO: It's on "Do nothing" since the other option is suspend!
<hitsujiTMO> constl: and you want it to just turn off the screen right?
<constl> hitsujiTMO: It's the "Brightness & Lock" system settings which seems doesn't work for "Turn screen off when inactive for x minutes"
<constl> hitsujiTMO: That's right hitsujiTMO. I'm remote controlling the laptop so i dont want the monitor on
<hitsujiTMO> constl: that doesn't fire when lid is closed afaik. Was chatting with someone about a similar issue like 4 months ago. He had to write an acpid script to turn off the screen on lid close and turn of the screen on lid open
<[[thufir]]> how do I install this:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/aztsearch/   to vuze 5.2.0.0?  I had to install vuze directly from vuze.com so it's not using apt-get.
<constl> hitsujiTMO: It doesn't fire even with lid open. If it did i would just turn off the lid myself after the monitor was turned off and i would be happy :-)
<hitsujiTMO> constl: oooh ... ok. do you have an acpi key on your keyboard to enable/disable the screen?
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Is it possible that the system doesn't register "being inactive" since i'm remote controlling it through ssh ?
<motaka2> Can anyone help me?
<dane> anyone know how to solve this error?
<dane> Server's Role (logon server) conflicts with share-level security
<hitsujiTMO> constl: don't think so. that should be dependant on xserver input not on system activity
<written_direcon> hi
<written_direcon> (ubuntu 13.10), when i run menuconfig i have problems with the line drawing characters. they are not correctly displayed and so unreadable.
<hitsujiTMO> dane: you've a misconfigured smb.conf
<written_direcon> how can i fix this?
<[[thufir]]> besides vuze, what do Linux users run?   vuze seems to change its appearance.
<hitsujiTMO> [[thufir]]: for bt? transmission
<[[thufir]]> hitsujiTMO: oh, I meant for file sharing.  (no amazon mp3's in canada)
<constl> hitsujiTMO: it has the standard function keys on almost all laptops. Dont think it has a "sleep monitor" button
<dane> hitsujiTMO, yeah, can i put it in paste so you can see what's wrong? i'm not sure what's wrong with it.
<bekks> [[thufir]]: samba, nfs, http, ftp, torrent, etc.
<hitsujiTMO> [[thufir]]: yes, transmission is the standard bittorrent client these days
<hitsujiTMO> [[thufir]]: that or use newsgroups
<[[thufir]]> hmm.
<hitsujiTMO> constl: normally i'd expect a brightness up, brightness down, monitor off set of acpi keys for the monitor
<hitsujiTMO> dane: pastebin it and we'll have a look
<cristian_c> Another question
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Yeap, these exist
<hitsujiTMO> constl: does the disable monitor button work?
<dane> hitsujiTMO,  http://pastebin.com/TCAXm4bJ
<cristian_c> I've placed a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<written_direcon> damn, line drawing characters in menuconfig :-(
<cristian_c> This script runs another script
<constl> hitsujiTMO: There is only brightness down/up, auto brightness and switch to external monitor
<cristian_c> an .sh, script
<cristian_c> -,
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Could it be that ubuntu 13.10 ACPI events shipped are not complete ?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: afiak domain logons = yes    and     security = user   are mutually exclusive
<hitsujiTMO> constl: most likely changes to the driver is the cause
<cristian_c> but when I suspend the system, I get errors in pm-suspend.log
<dane> hitsujiTMO, so what should be done? i was trying to configure samba so it wouldn't ask for passwords when i access windows 7 shares.
<cristian_c> in the .sh script there is a synclient command
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for your help. Seems I'm better of re-installing 12.04 which seems more compatible with my old laptop.
<hitsujiTMO> dane: are you running on a domain?
<dane> hitsujiTMO, domain, as in DNS?
<cristian_c> Looking for in the web with google, I've found a page
<hitsujiTMO> dane: from that answer i can see that you're not. set domain logons = no
<hitsujiTMO> constl: are you purely using it from ssh?
<cristian_c> in this page is written: 'Applying those two solutions together yielded a working result: 1. sleeping for two seconds (the script is already processed in the background, so the resume won't take longer!) 2. running sh -c 'export -p' > env on a normal terminal and sourcing that env file before the call to synclient'
<ouyes> hitsujiTMO, I will increase the RAM shared by igpu
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Mostly yes, if it takes too long to do something from command i will then switch to desktop since i'm quite a novice in linux
<dane> hitsujiTMO, done. it now only says WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated
<dane> also restarted samba alreadfy
<hitsujiTMO> dane: sounds like you simply want to disable anonymous access to the samba.          dane leave it as security=user
<cristian_c> How can I apply these methods?
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Well you won't believe it but it was a bug of gnome. After logging out and logging back with Unity the screen turned off just fine
<cristian_c> What changes have I to do exactly?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: see the comments in the pastebin from line 268 on if you're using home shares
<hitsujiTMO> constl: interesting, considering that unity sits on top of gnome so the bug should exist in both
<dane> hitsujiTMO, it is in security user, and what i want to do is to simply access windows shares without the file manager asking for passwords like in windows.
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Unity isn't a software on its own? Though that it was independent of Gnome
<hitsujiTMO> dane: ahh so you want complete anonymous access. ok.
<MonkeyDust> dane  sounds like you want to make access as insecure as in windows
<hitsujiTMO> constl: unity is a compiz plugin that sits on top of gnome
<dane> MonkeyDust, well, the network is password protected, so i don't see any reason for extra precautions. this computer is for my nephew, used simply for accessing his movies from the other windows computers at home.
<dane> kid's 6, by the way.
<dane> hitsujiTMO, if that's what it's called in linux, yes.
<constl> hitsujiTMO: Interstingly enogh as you said the monitor doesn't turn off in Gnome but does work in Unity
<hitsujiTMO> dane add both "guest ok = yes" and "guest only = yes" anmd supply it with a guest account such as "guest account = nobody"
<dane> hitsujiTMO, added all three lines and restarted samba. still says "failed to mount windows share"
<x_phoenix> ^
<dane> hitsujiTMO,  also, only public documents can be accessed from ubuntu, shared drives and folders get the error. said drives/folderes can be accessed as a share from my windows 7 laptop.
<hitsujiTMO> dane ok, try switching the global security = user to security = share
<dane> hitsujiTMO, done an restarted samba.
<dane> hitsujiTMO, still doesn't work though.
<MonkeyDust> dane  if you don't make, then you know how well secured linux is
<MonkeyDust> make it*
<hitsujiTMO> MonkeyDust: :)
<dane> MonkeyDust, i'm not so sure what you're trying to say here.
<hitsujiTMO> dane: can you pastebin your current smb.conf
<hitsujiTMO> dane also, which share are you configuring?
<dane> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/xw4XJ9Wv
<dane> also, what do you mean which? does smb conf not cover configuring how you share in the network?
<hitsujiTMO> dane. ahh ok. you were not putting the options in a share. the default config lists a number of example shares. looks like you need to read the manual.
<GeorgeJ_> Hello folks!
<the_drow> Hi I just typed sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock and my screen went dark
<cfhowlett> GeorgeJ_, greetings
<GeorgeJ_> How can I add a user such that one can login from lightdm?
<the_drow> I had a lock because apt-get upgrade was running and I had to cancel it
<dane> hitsujiTMO, is man samba the right one or there's another?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf
<dane> hitsujiTMO, thanks. i'll look into it.
<hitsujiTMO> dane: as you can guess from the size of that book, samba is quite a complex server
<hitsujiTMO> dane: but a lot of it you can skip over, ( domain stuff, cups/printers, netbios/windbind stuff)
<dane> hitsujiTMO, yeah, indeed. though one would think there are "presets" for it like most other software, like say FFMPEG.
<hitsujiTMO> dane: unfortunately there are but are all secure. you require an insecure config
<dane> hitsujiTMO, okay, though i need a little explanation as to why it's insecure. how does password protecting accessing shares make it more secure when those very same shares don't have any password protection in the first place? that is, accessing the same shares from another windows computer doesn't prompt for a password.
<shunya_chakra> Hi what are the tools build essential install?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: the default windows share model is insecure itself. granting anyone read/write access to any part of your filesystem without authentication is a bad idea. ofcourse in a simple home environment its mostly unecessary, but, for instance, with s laptop, id you acyivate a share for when you're at home, you can potentially leave that shate open for anyone to access if you're in another location
<hitsujiTMO> shunya_chakra: build-essential ?
<hitsujiTMO> shunya_chakra: or do you means what does that package install?
<MonkeyDust> shunya_chakra  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<shunya_chakra> hitsujiTMO, I mean sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shunya_chakra> I was reading on ubuntu form  they said best way to install all the basic development tools is use this command.
<hitsujiTMO> shunya_chakra: if you want to know what that package exactly installs look at: apt-cache show build-essential | grep Depends
<dane> hitsujiTMO, i see. so that's what you meant. still don't see how password protection in a "client" computer helps make the "server" computer more secure. unless you mean configuring samba from linux also modifies the windows share?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: wait... have you installed samba on the client?
<dane> aand, the pdf's finished downloading.
<shunya_chakra> thanks MonkeyDust for link
<shunya_chakra> thanks hitsujiTMO I'll definatly check it
<dane> hitsujiTMO, no. as said, they're windows 7 machines. is it necessary?
<dane> hitsujiTMO, oops misread, yes, it's installed
<hitsujiTMO> dane: no. but that file you are configuring (smb.conf) is that on the client or server?
<dane> it's on the client. hitsujiTMO.
<dane> wait, let me explain a bit what i'm trying to do here.
<MonkeyDust> dane  if you can disable security, then potentially anyone can, also on a larger scale
<hitsujiTMO> dane ... so you've installed and been trying to configure the samba SERVER on the client machine?
<dane> uh, smb.conf is for server configuration? hitsujiTMO?
<hitsujiTMO> dane yup.
<bekks> dane: Yes.
<dane> then how do you configure it to stop the filemanager from asking for a password (which the share is not configured to have)?
<hitsujiTMO> dane. remove the samba package you installed. instead install cifs-utils
<hitsujiTMO> dane: the server is making that request
<dane> hitsujiTMO, the server, ie the one i'm using, is that it?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: as in the windows machine, that you're connecting to, that is serving the share is requesting a username/password
<hitsujiTMO> dane: you may just need to supply it with anonymous/anonymous
<TOM_otakux> hello
<TOM_otakux> there is a problem about the network-manager
<dane> hitsujiTMO, okay. though why is it asking for it since it wasn't configured on it's end to have a password? the other win 7 machine can access it without it prompting for anything at all.
<TOM_otakux> my NetManager always show assert failure
<TOM_otakux> and i could not add a DSL connection
<TOM_otakux> since i add that, the NetManager will always crash
<DIAB__> TOM_otakux,  reboot your system & try again
<hitsujiTMO> dane: its prob asking the windows machines for a username + password too, but they may be attempting to login as guest automatically so you don't see a dialogue
<dane> hitsujiTMO, ah, i see. can linux do that too?
<dane> also cifs-utils is already installed.
<dane> how do i configure it?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: i'm not sure if it can do it automatically. i've not ever had such a setup to test
<dane> hitsujiTMO, i see.
<dane> hitsujiTMO, so now that samba's out of the equation. how do i solve the "Failed to mount Windows share" error?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: try supplying it with a username + password of anonymous/anonymous or guest/guest
<hitsujiTMO> dane: other than that you'd have to sift thru the logs (both server + client) to see where its failing
<TOM_otakux> same, the NetManager show "assertion failed (s_wired)"
<hitsujiTMO> TOM_otakux: how exactly did you configure network manager. and whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<TOM_otakux> issue just show ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<DIAB__> dane[*] google user profile and follow the steps carefully to resolve your problem , assumed it is a user profile things
<TOM_otakux> i just add a pppoe on the network manager
<TOM_otakux> and connect it
<TOM_otakux> and next the net manager could not start
<dane> hitsujiTMO, well, it's not asking for passwords anymore at least. it just plain goes "failed to mount windows share". which again doesn't happen on users/public
<Akiva-Mobile> why does my bazaar explorer have to upload 200+mb of data, for a project that is less than 17 mb large?
<Akiva-Mobile> (pushing a commit rather)
<bazhang> Akiva-Mobile, bzr ?
<Akiva-Mobile> bazhang: yah
<hitsujiTMO> TOM_otakux: i'd start with trying to reinstall nm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<TOM_otakux> yep, i have tried, still crash.
<TOM_otakux> i decide to remove the network-manager and plasma-nm
<TOM_otakux> there a log from the user that have the same problem
<TOM_otakux> Dec 27 12:44:46 maxii-Lenovo NetworkManager[2254]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.0) is starting...
<TOM_otakux> Dec 27 12:44:46 maxii-Lenovo NetworkManager[2254]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<TOM_otakux> Dec 27 12:44:46 maxii-Lenovo NetworkManager[2254]: <info> WEXT support is enabled
<TOM_otakux> Dec 27 12:44:46 maxii-Lenovo NetworkManager[2254]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp
<FloodBot1> TOM_otakux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TOM_otakux> Dec 27 12:44:46 maxii-Lenovo NetworkManager[2254]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn
<hitsujiTMO> TOM_otakux: can you pastebin that log in paste.ubuntu.com
<TOM_otakux> yep, i see,
<TOM_otakux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6656760/
<TOM_otakux> i have pasted XD
<dane> DIAB__, ...that's very broad you know. which UP do you mean, the linux or windows one?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hitsujiTMO> TOM_otakux: i'd see nothing there that would cause a crash. i suggest opening a bug report
<dane> hitsujiTMO,  so how do i fix "cannot access windows share"?
<hitsujiTMO> dane: check the logs, both server and client for a more verbose error report
<TOM_otakux> actually that error show is weird, that is show assertion failed
<TOM_otakux> and crash at pppoe stage 1
<dane> hitsujiTMO, where are the logs in win 7 and linux? sorry, i don't really delve into network much...
<hitsujiTMO> dane win 7 has the event logs. in administrative tools iirc. ubuntu logs are in /var/log    most likely cifs logs to syslog
<dane> hitsujiTMO, thanks, will check there.
<analyser0013> join #ubuntu
<analyser0013> hi
<analyser0013> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> analyser0013, greetings
<imghost> !anyone | analyser0013
<ubottu> analyser0013: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<analyser0013> i want to use my laptop internet as a hotspot for my android device
<cfhowlett> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dane> hitsujiTMO, checked the ones in var... it doesn't log the error in the user i tried to access. looked elsewhere and there's no cifs log and syslog didn't have any about it.
<dane> hitsujiTMO, also, i forgot to mention the shared folders have $ signs, example, there's a G and a G$ share.  the $ share prompts for a password.
<dane> hitsujiTMO, the G share doesn't prompt and immediately says cannot mount windows share.
<maxxsire> What are some high-end slates/tablets, that I can install ubuntu/ubuntu studio on (such as x86 tablets) Is this website accurate (http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/install-linux-on-your-x86-tablet-five-distros-to-choose-from-1162825)? I want to be able to have tablet/slate functionality and to be a desktop all in one. Would any windows 8 tablet work?
<MonkeyDust> maxxsire  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dane> hitsujiTMO, if it helps, i once tried to access my own computer by giving my password and username >>of my computer<< when it prompts and it granted me full read/write access.
<maxxsire> thanks and sorry
<dane> * full read write access to my share.
<ObrienDave> maxxsire, no need to be sorry
<cfhowlett> maxxsire, slate/tablet/laptops hybrids are freaky and perform none of their stated design goals very well.  consider your options.  perhaps a laptop and an ubuntu pad compatible such as the nexus 10?
<caring_ish> hello, I'm using 12.10 & trying to upgrade to 13.04 & the upgrade utility is showing 13.10, which is not actually going to work without primarily upgrading to 13.04. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> caring_ish, easy.  torrent the 13.10 iso and install it.
<caring_ish> I would prefer to upgrade so I can preserve all my software
<cfhowlett> caring_ish, then you won't be upgrading... since you skipped 13.04 you cannot live update to 13.10.
<caring_ish> like I said, I am in the necessity to upgrade to 13.04 first
<BluesKaj> caring_ish, update manager should show the next Ubuntu version, check your sources
<caring_ish> BluesKaj, I have corrected even the sources.list file. All the sources are up to date with the Quatal reference while the old resources are removed
<adas> I need help with minidlna
<adas> I have created different folders for different series, but on my TV all the series are in the same folder called "Videos", I want to seperate them, how do I do this?
<BluesKaj> caring_ish, upgrading can be done over the internet, but make sure you have the "upgrade LTS only" option turned off in the update manager first , then in the terminal . sudo do-release-upgrade , to upgrade to 13.04
<caring_ish> BluesKaj, I'll try that. Gracias for the suggestion :)
<BluesKaj> caring_ish, also remove any ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, OK I'm officially confused.  I thought that you could only upgrade to the current release?
<cfhowlett> caring_ish, sorry for my bad intel.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA   seen this yet adas ?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, the next OS in the version list will be upgraded as long as it's still officially supported
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, sonofa...!  OK, good to know.
 * cfhowlett slaps self for giving/thinking bad advice all this time.
<bazhang> the PPA are disabled by default iirc
<adas> bazhang: yes, but I cant find the solution there
<cameron_> hello can anyone help me my skype sound doesnt work and im on 13.10 ubuntu
<BluesKaj> bazhang, yes , but it's always good to remove for safety's sake
<cameron_> unity
<caring_ish> BluesKaj, I'm actually not seeing an option for "upgrade LTS only" within the update manager
<MonkeyDust> cameron_  system settings > sound > applications
<BluesKaj> caring_ish, yes I should have known that since there is no official LTS release othger than 12.04 :)
<wallzero> Greetings. Can boot be a fat32 partition? I want to have boot and efi to share one partition
<motaka2> hello i try to install gt from this page   https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-git-on-ubuntu-12-04    after finishing it when i write git --version it says No such file or directory
<ikonia> motaka2: why are you using random web pages
<motaka2> ikonia: so what should I do ?
<ikonia> motaka2: that guide is a disgrace
<ikonia> motaka2: have you looked at the official ubuntu documentation ?
<motaka2> ikonia: no, where should I checkup ?
<motaka2> for installing the newest version of git
<ikonia> motaka2: https://help.ubuntu.com https:/wiki.ubuntu.com
<bkuberek> hello
<motaka2> ikonia: no these two say sudo apt-get git which installs an old version. I need a new version
<bkuberek> hello
<ikonia> motaka2: I doubt very much you "need" a new version
<bkuberek> what are alternatives to Unity GUI?
<ikonia> motaka2: more so if you are unable to understand why git --version gives you "command not found" errors
<bazhang> !notunity | bkuberek
<ubottu> bkuberek: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<motaka2> ikonia: For shure I need it. I f i didnt i would have used the current one
<ikonia> motaka2: why do you "need" it
<bkuberek> bazhang: thanks
<motaka2> cause github needs me to install a newer version
<ikonia> motaka2: no it doesn't
<ikonia> motaka2: it's backward compatible
<bhldev> installing git don't work?
<motaka2> ikonia: dont say stupid things, I know it does
<bhldev> read the git book become a master
<ikonia> motaka2: nothing stupid about it, I'm syncing from git hub just fine
<bhldev> maybe you can sudo apt-get update
<motaka2> bhldev: no it doesnt work
<ikonia> apt-get update will do nothing
<ikonia> motaka2: I'd focus on why you think you can't use the ubuntu packaged version of git - rather than following poor guides
<motaka2> ikonia: I want the newest version. I want 1.85.2. the newest
<ikonia> motaka2: why ?
<motaka2> the reason is personal
<hitsujiTMO> motaka2: more than likely its that you don't know what you're doing. Most of us here use github in one form or another
<ikonia> motaka2: now you're just making stuff up, as a minute ago you said it was becuase you NEEDED it to work with git hub, now it's just "persona"
<nictrasavios> Is there any real reason to use GPT (With UEFI) over MBR (With BIOS emulation)?  I'm having a lot of troubles installing Windows and Ubuntu together on a UEFI system and I'm considering just going legacy mode.
<ikonia> motaka2: it sounds like you have no reason to use it and are either a.) chasing a version number b.) trying to create a problem
<motaka2> ikonia: I need it to push on git hub
<loki_> I have strange freeze action, i see in logs this new lines http://pastebin.com/786uYBDN
<ikonia> motaka2: you can do that just fine with the ubuntu packaged version
<loki_> I have nvidia 560ti gtx
<motaka2> the git hub page is telling me my git version is not up to date.
<ikonia> motaka2: which page ?
<ikonia> motaka2: (can you paste the link please)
<motaka2> ikonia: lemme find it again
<hitsujiTMO> motaka2: the git page can't see what version of git you're using
<ikonia> motaka2: just actual do a "git push" instead of reading - you'll find it works just fine
<bhldev> motaka2 check your aliases, try which git
<ikonia> bhldev: do you have any reason you're just saying these random things ?
<bhldev> might just have a corrupted path
<ikonia> bhldev: if the command "git" is not found "which" won't work
<nictrasavios> ikonia, try "type", its a shell builtin.
<motaka2> ikonia: I get this error   Received HTTP code 501 from proxy after CONNECT
<ikonia> nictrasavios: which do I need to use "type"
<ikonia> motaka2: ok - so that suggests your proxy is causing a problem
<nictrasavios> ikanobori, If you do "type git", it will tell you if git is found without which.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: what are you talking about ?
 * ObrienDave lurks and ROFL
<nictrasavios> ikonia, I seen him suggest which, and you turn it down, saying that if one dosen't work the other won't. He mentioned a corrupted path, so I was attempting to determine if that was the case without external binaries.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: I'd suggest reading the back scroll
<nictrasavios> ikonia, I don't exactly have any. Recently joined, only trying to help while I wait for help.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: the problem is a user has blindly done a "sudo make install" type setup on git with either a.) failed b.) put it into /usr/local - however the real problem is he didn't need to do that as the problem appears to be with his proxy server rather than git
<ikanobori> My nemesis.
<ObrienDave> and he wants to blame it on the git version he's using
<ikanobori> We meet once more.
<nictrasavios> ikonia, Youch. "make remove" or "make uninstall"? Then reset all the proxy configs to default. After that, follow a guide.
<bazhang> ikanobori, hi
<ikanobori> Hey bazhang.
<ikanobori> That's a long time ago!
<bhldev> which git could have worked if it was an alias
<ikonia> bhldev: no - it wouldn't
<ikonia> nictrasavios: more background is needed, the reason he' in a mess is a.) lack of understanding b.) following a terrible guide
<llutz> bhldev: "type" would tell you if it's an alias, "which" doesn't
<nictrasavios> ikonia, Then he dose not need to host a proxy server. If he needed one, he would have the knowledge to make one. If he is setting it up for another reason, then use one that already exists.
<ikonia> the ammount of blind help that is going on is just going to cause more problems then add value
<ikonia> nictrasavios: who says he's hosting one ?
<nictrasavios> ikonia, Why else would he need to set one up?
<ikonia> nictrasavios: who said he's setting up a proxy serve r/
<ikonia> nictrasavios: again - you need to have seen the back scroll
<nictrasavios> ikonia, You said "His proxy server".
<ikonia> nictrasavios: yes, a proxy server he's using, it could be his personal one, the one he's behind at work/school/friends house
 * ObrienDave thinks people need to let ikonia fix the issue FIRST
<ikonia> I'm out, someone else can blindly help this guy to his doom
<nictrasavios> ikonia, I see. I'l guessing you don't mean a problem with the server itself, rather how he is accessing it.
<nictrasavios> ikonia, I'll give it a shot. Haha.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: I don't find it funny that you'd just making random assumptions and helping/advising the guy with bad information
<nictrasavios> ikonia, Not random. I followed your verbal trajectories and attempted to use induction. And, I never once directed anything to him. only to you.
<nictrasavios> ikonia, Therefore, I don't find it funny that *YOU* make random assumptions and incorrectly criticize me without justification.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: your advise was poor and based on asssumption the user is watching it
<ikonia> nictrasavios: your advise was poor and based on asssumption the user is watching it
<ikonia> oops, sorry
 * hitsujiTMO grabs the popcorn
<ikonia> nictrasavios: no, I don't mean "how he's accessing it" - again, stop assuming, I'd say "how he's accessing it" it looks like the proxy server does not have the ability to forward the type of requests he wants over http - which looking at what he's trying to do with git - makes sense.
<nictrasavios> ikonia, Don't speak for him. You don't know what he was doing. , second, I'm not exactly get paid to help am I? So sorry if I don't have the proper training.
<ikonia> I do know what he's doing - as I've just spent time talking to him to understand the problem
<nictrasavios> ikonia, So then why dosen't he use a different one? I assume that because I thought someone so full of themselves would have been smart enough to tell him to use another.
<ObrienDave> nictrasavios, ROFL. you, sir, jumped into the middle of the conversation and tried to "correct" it without complete knowledge of the situation.
<nictrasavios> ObrienDave, And? Is there something wrong with that? Better something than nothing.
<MonkeyDust> a beer anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> please MonkeyDust
<ObrienDave> *more popcorn*
<ikonia> nictrasavios: again "use a different proxy server" you know nothing about it - is he in work ? can he just install a "new" proxy server ? is he in school is that possible ? does he have the knowledge, does he need a proxy server - all stuff you've just over looked before saying blindly "install a new proxy"
<imghost> MonkeyDust, please
<llutz> ladies, pls take it to -offtopic
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: bit early for a beer, but thanks
<nictrasavios> ikonia, You said he was not making his own server, so what could you possibly mean by "install another"? He just changes the damn ip and port.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: what are you talking about "changed his ip and port"
<nictrasavios> ikonia, You also gave the impression that he wasn't going to listen to "you don't need one" with your raving about how he was going down a path of doom.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: I said no such thing about him not listening, the path of doom was the one you and others where blindly taking him down
<nictrasavios> ikonia, You said he was *using* not installing a proxy, therefore he is accessing someone elses proxy. Correct? This is what you told me,.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: he is accessing a proxy that may / may not be under his control, based on the expeirence level, I'd guess not under his control, but this has not been confirmed yet
<nictrasavios> ikonia, So, you're busy telling me not to assume? You can't be explicit about what you're saying.
 * hitsujiTMO passes the popcorn
<ObrienDave> *better than a movie*
<ikonia> nictrasavios: I've just been very expclit, what part have I not made clear ?
<llutz> ObrienDave: you know the wrong movies
<imghost> lol
<ObrienDave> llutz, ;P
<nictrasavios> ikonia, You said he was using a proxy, yet then refered to installing a new one. You said " I'm out, someone else can blindly help this guy to his doom", implying he was on a path of doom and wouldn't listen.
<ikonia> nictrasavios: I'll leave you to it, I've carried this on more than I should
<nictrasavios> ikonia, I can give more examples but honestly, you're a 13 year old with a keyboard, its like winning the special olympics because I still feel retarded.
<ikanobori> He said he's using a proxy which doesn't support the HTTP methods git wants.
<ikonia> ikanobori: you seemed to have grasped that shockingly easy, I'm glad it wasn't confusing
<ikanobori> How is life in the land of almost the same nickname ikonia?
<ObrienDave> awww, darn, i missed the big send off ;P
<shstor> I have a question about installing programs.  I am trying to install two programs that are exe formate.  I have tried to use the wine program but not having much luck.  Any ideas?
<ObrienDave> shstor, those would be windows programs. not supported here
<OerHeks> shstor, check the wine database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shstor> I know.  The company only offers windows and mac installation
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: what programs? is there no native linux equivalent?
<ObrienDave> ^^^^^ shstor
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: the easiest thing to do would be using a virtual machine
<imghost> hitsujiTMO, but why he is trying to install .exe?
<ObrienDave> dunno, he hasen't told us yet
<ObrienDave> *hasn't
<rinti> hi, i just updated ubuntu, and now my keyboard wont type my regional characters (swedish characters), any clue as to how to fix this?
<imghost> ObrienDave, ok :), shstor why are you trying to install .exe on linux?
<loa> how i can use alt+tab when use drag and drop under ubuntu 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> rinti: ubuntu desktop or server?
<loa> under 13.10 it was not a problem.
<RoryHughes> rinti: Are you using Unity?
<rinti> desktop, 13.10
<RoryHughes> rinti: go into keyboard in settings
<rinti> it's set to swedish layout, but my regional keys wont work
<hitsujiTMO> rinti: try changing it to something else and then back again
<ObrienDave> rinti, did you reboot/relog after changing?
<rinti> oh wait, my regional keys are set to [';, so its english
<rinti> yes
<shstor> Both are from the Bank of China 1) "Online Banking Login Active X"  2) "USBKey Management Tool"
<ikonia> shstor: using them on linux would be a VERY unwise move
<rinti> hmm i removed english from the input source list and now it seems to be working
<ikonia> shstor: use them on their native OS only
<hitsujiTMO> rinti: i'm having similar issues with ubuntu randomly switching to US. have to change to something else then back ti IE to fix it
<RoryHughes> hitsujiTMO IE as in ireland?
<imghost> shstor, how about dual boot? :)
<hitsujiTMO> RoryHughes: yups
<RoryHughes> hitsujiTMO Howerya
<rinti> thanks, got it working :)
<shstor> my native OS is broken and cant get internet
<shstor> thats why i moved to ubuntu, becuase its amazing
<RoryHughes> hitsujiTMO Dublin?
<hitsujiTMO> RoryHughes: i'm grand
<hitsujiTMO> RoryHughes: cork fein :P
<RoryHughes> Ah nice
<geet_> wish everyone in the world used *nix and ekiga. sigh.
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: if you want to use those apps while still having the majority of your working system in ubuntu then run a vm for them
<shstor> hitsujiTMO can you walk me thought that?
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: thats a little off topic here but this might give you an idea of whats involved http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DhwS4eZExU
<TJ-> shstor: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests#Create_VMs_running_other_operating_systems:_virt-install
<loa> It can't be a problem.
<loa> How i can drag and drop from one window to another in ubuntu 12.04 in fullscreen?
<shstor> I cant see the youtube bc im in China and its blocked, i need to get a VPN
<shstor> im going to the ubuntu site, thanks
<shstor> i will read thought it and get back to you all
<imghost> !vbox | shstor
<ubottu> shstor: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ObrienDave> shstor, ^^^^ works very well
<bitfree> how do i remove facebook crap from the web? any plugins for firefox to do t hat?
<demophobia> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
 * demophobia apparently doesn't know how to use the bot.
<Rory> !ot | bitfree
<ubottu> bitfree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shstor> with virtual box, do i need to download it in both windows and ubuntu?
<demophobia> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * demophobia may not be authorized to use the bot.
 * demophobia apparently was on the right track and should have been more patient, and probably should quit using /me now.
<demophobia> bitfree, do you mean social media opportunities presented on news websites etc., or advertisements in general?
<Rory> shstor: What are you trying to do?
<adas> hi, is it possible to make transmission to run a script I made after a torrent is finnished and moved to the completed directory?
<SpaghettiCat> adas:  I don't think that's ubuntu-related
<Kurvivor> Hello. In Ubuntu, i can switch to terminal (tty#) by prressing Ctrl+Shift+F#
<Kurvivor> how do i switch back?
<Rory> adas: Yes, if you are running transmission-daemon. Edit  /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json as described here
<Rory> https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?t=10364
<Rory> !pm | shstor
<ubottu> shstor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<adas> thanks Rory
<xangua> adas: you can also with transmission gtk, edit menu>preferences>download
<adas> ty
<xangua> Kurvivor: F7
<bitfree> demophobia i mean blocking the "like" buttons and all scripts that come from social media sites. ive blocked some in /etc/hosts but they still cmoe trough
<Kurvivor> xangua: thank
<shstor> I need to run two programs with an exe installation.  I know that is for windows, but it is the only thing the company  provides.
<Rory> bitfree: There are some browser extensions that do that
<Rory> !wine | shstor
<ubottu> shstor: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shstor> So, I am thinking about using virtual box
<shstor> after reading the website i kind of understand how it works
<bitfree> how can i get the source code of firefox addons?
<bitfree> for e.x. this page shows a plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/facebook-toolbar/?src=search but i cant find the source
<MonkeyDust> is firefox opensource?
<shstor> Do I need virtualbox on both my ubuntu and windows.
<hitsujiTMO> bitfree then thwy prob hane not released the sourcecode
<shstor> ?
<ObrienDave> shstor, no, just ubuntu
<shstor> ok
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: no. you install vbox in the host system. then install the guest system(windows) into vbox
<shstor> ok
<bitfree> i dont trust closed-source plugins, they may just as well have more spyware in them
 * ObrienDave hands bitfree a foil hat
<bazhang> !ot | bitfree
<ubottu> bitfree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demophobia> !dictionary
<shstor> should i create new hard disk or use existing?
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: create a new. make it at least 40gb
 * demophobia feels jealous that bitfree got a foil hat while demophobia didn't.
<Kurvivor> I have set gnome 3 as my shell and deleted unity; but when i tried creating other users and logging as them, there were no window borders, no menu and there was unity symbol in login screen next to their names. what does that mean? How can i fix that?
<ObrienDave> shstor, create new, 32GB, DYNAMIC
<shstor> VDI, VMDK, VHD or HDD?
<MonkeyDust> shstor  vdi
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: did you set gnome as the default shell in lightdm config?
<motaka2> join #git
<shstor> dynamically allocated or fixed size?
<MonkeyDust> shstor  dynamically
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: sounds like you did not remove the unity session, and only parts of unity
<shstor> it says:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  A dynamically allocated virtual disk file will only use space on your physical hard disk as it fills up, although it will not shrink again automatically when space on it is freed. A fixed size virtual disk file may take longer to create on some systems but is often faster to use.
<Kurvivor> hisujiTMD: i see. What i would like is probably to restore unity back for other users. Wher can i read up on the subkect?
<Kurvivor> hisujiTMD: and no, i did not edited lightdm config
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: how did you remove unity?
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMD: by removing packets with 'unity' in them one after another
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: try: sudo apt-get install unity
<JPSman> my rythmbox is stuck on browse instead of showall
<JPSman> can anyone help?
<JPSman> like STUCK on browse
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: doing it now
<JPSman> i uninstalled and re-sintalled it
<JPSman> how can I purge my system of rythmbox so that it won't be stuck on browse
<JPSman> ?
<ObrienDave> !patience | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<shstor> ok
<hitsujiTMO> JPSman: more than likely its a user config is the issue. try: find ~ -name *rhythm*                                this will locate the rhythmbox local config files and maybe remove them
<shstor> I created a new VM but when I try to run it it says: FATAL: No bootable medium found? System halted
<hitsujiTMO> shstor: you need to give it a windows iso to install from
<JPSman> hitsujiTMO thanks I'll try that after uninstalling it
<irc-5225225> shstor: Did you attatch an iso file to the vm?
<MonkeyDust>  shstor in settings > storage
<shstor> how do i do that?
<shstor> i am in storage
<demophobia> Where's the chat client? I can only set my status ...
<shstor> What do I do in storage?
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: ok, it is done now. What should i change to ensure my session remains in gnome?
<Guest49127> Hi
<demophobia> That blue envelope is a chat program, right?
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: nothing for you. lightdm retains your last session choice
<demophobia> in the top right corner of 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> shstor  you want to setup windows inside vbox?
<demophobia> i figured it out, thanks.
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<shstor> I will start again
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: i will try changing session or something now
<MonkeyDust> shstor  it's called trial and error, good way to learn new things
<shstor> under VM name and OS type, i put windows and windows vista
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<tokam> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10151995054498592
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shstor> memory, 512MB?
<shstor> base memory
<ObrienDave> shstor, 25% of your RAM
<demophobia> "All you need to get started is Skype for Linux version 4.2" -- Is Ubuntu 12.04 "Linux version 4.2"? What does that phrase mean?
<demophobia> (found it in the drop down menu, 'multiarch', so I suppose so -- what's 'multiarch'?)
<llutz> demophobia: skype version 4.2 for linux
<bariho> I want to try ubuntu in a VirtualBox VM. host ist 64bit, should I pick 64bit or 32bit ubuntu? does it matter at all?
<llutz> demophobia: skype is a 32bit package, multiarch allows to install that on a 64bit OS too (if it is multiarch capable, like *buntu since ... a while)
<MonkeyDust> bariho  32bit for a virtual machine
<somsip_> bariho: dpeends which one you want to test. You can use either
<somsip_> MonkeyDust: I just chose 'Ubuntu 64bit' in the machine type with a recent test install of 14.04 64bit. Worked fine
<shstor> When I try to start it still says: Fatal: No bootable medium found! System halted
<MonkeyDust> shstor  is the windows cd inserted?
<demon^eye> Hi , does installing "Ubuntu restricted extras" make any good or bad reaction ?
<shstor> i dont have a windows cd
<ObrienDave> demon^eye, it allows you to play "non-free" codecs.
<MonkeyDust> demon^eye  you need it to play mp3 files and such
<_5andr0> hey guys. anybody here who wants to help me fixing my rtl8111 eth controller for a little btc payment? i can give xrdp/ssh access over a working pci eth card. that's my prob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396804/rtl8111-8168b-rev-06-ethernet-controller-not-working-with-ubuntu-12-04-03-13-1
<demon^eye> MonkeyDust, : i could play mp3 before it ... just read somewhere it recommend   to have it in :)
<hitsujiTMO> demon^eye: its mainly just flash, some ms fonts, unrar and codecs
<ObrienDave> demon^eye, it won't hurt to install it
<shstor> Do I need windows on a CD? if so how can I get one?
<llutz> shstor: a cd or an iso-file
<llutz> shstor: either you have it, or you buy it
<demon^eye> i do it coz when i play (sometimes) youtube clip it loose syn ...anyone have this issue before?
<demon^eye> what i mean is video and sound are not the same line
<demon^eye> wired shit
<demon^eye> any idea why it happen ?
<ObrienDave> we know what "sync" is. thanks
<iceroot> demon^eye: ubuntu restricted extras is non free software, full with patents and other evil things. it will not break the system but there are a lot of people which try to avoid non free software
<demophobia> llutz, oh ... thanks for the clarification ... studying foreign languages might be messing with my parsing of English >_<
<demophobia> Cool, thank you.
<demon^eye> ObrienDave,  : didnt say u arent :D
<ObrienDave> demon^eye> what i mean is video and sound are not the same line
<shstor> that's a little inconvenient.
<Wayward_Vagabond> When I press ctrl + alt + f2 (or f3 - f6) it isn't switching to a shell.
<demon^eye> ObrienDave,  : ok , ever u encore such case? it happen not always...
<rascul> i just loaded ubuntu up in a vm, first time i've used it in years, how do i get to a terminal?
<demon^eye> iceroot,  (10x man)
<MonkeyDust> rascul  ctrl-alt t
<rascul> ahh thanks
<Wayward_Vagabond> rascul: Not for sure if ubuntu is different than xubuntu but applications menu -> accesories -> terminal
<rascul> there's no applications menu, ctrl-alt-t did it
<Wayward_Vagabond> No applications menu?
<rascul> nope
<hitsujiTMO> Wayward_Vagabond: are you specifically using left ctrl + left alt + f2?
<Wayward_Vagabond> hitsujiTMO: yes
<demon^eye> anyhow , by default does Ubuntu install flash player ?
<gmachine_24> greetings. how do I set up a keyboard shortcut - I want ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal but I am forgetting how to do this...
<hitsujiTMO> Wayward_Vagabond: are you at the DE or have you hit a blank screen?
<iceroot> demon^eye: when you pick at installation "install non free stuff" yes
<Wayward_Vagabond> This is the machine in question, and no effect whatsoever from pressing it
<iceroot> demon^eye: but its not allowed to put flashplayer inside the isos
<iceroot> demon^eye: if you need flash "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<demon^eye> iceroot, : i installed "Ubuntu restricted extras" and check its via adobe site and its claim i have the lastest version
<demon^eye> so all oki doki i hope :)
<hitsujiTMO> Wayward_Vagabond: some keyboards have an "f lock" or invert the fn key function such that you must press the fn key to get f2? is one of these the case for you?
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: hello again
<Wayward_Vagabond> nyet
<demon^eye> now we will see if the syn get lost again :@
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: i could not simply switch sessions from gnome gui or unity gui
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: o/
<iceroot> demon^eye: ok i was not aware of that flashplayer is also in resrticted extras but seems to be fine (if having flash is a status we can call "fine")
<gmachine_24> demon^eye unless you want to play Amazon Prime or other video ....... or has this been fixed?
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: but at least unity session for another user starts
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: thank you for your advice
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: do you not get the option in lightdm?
<Wayward_Vagabond> f2 does have an alternate function, but it seems to be an os-linked hot key, and has never had any effect
<gmachine_24> or other Amazon video I mean
<Wayward_Vagabond> and you have to hold down Fn to use it
<demon^eye> gmachine_24, : i just play youtube clips ... nothing special :)
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: only in lightdm; i was hoping to be able to switch without logging out
<gmachine_24> demon^eye isn't youtube migrating to html5
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: there are such oprions in menus
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: ahh i see. you can send a signal via dbus, but it still requires relogging to change
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: vary slowly, they have been migrating for a few years now
<Wayward_Vagabond> In setting manager, I can't find any thing involving the ttyls, is there a particular package responsible for it?
<demon^eye> gmachine_24,  : yes and no ... not all clips are in html5 atm... but that seems to be their aim in future .
<Wayward_Vagabond> *settings manager
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: yes html5 is taking forever; the entire flash debacle represents the hazards of closed-source software ... imho
<hitsujiTMO> Wayward_Vagabond: more than likely the issue is with they keyboard. any way of trying  different keyboard?
<xvzf> I'm using cinnamon desktop and cannot browse my mobile phone filesystem through bluetooth. Google did not help me. How can I figure out what the problem is? The pairing is successful but browsing does not work
<unto> !list
<ubottu> unto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jhutchins> Wayward_Vagabond: Are the tty processes actually running?
<Wayward_Vagabond> hitsujiTMO: No, but I can try setting up a shortcut to test the keys
<Wayward_Vagabond> er, I know ctrl and alt work anyways
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: the issue is that browsers dont all support the same codecs, so it causes problems. its why they heavily invested in marketing for webm
<motaka2> how can I set a proxy on my local ubuntu so I can go around filtering ?
<gmachine_24> I am building a media server and am looking at ubuntu-server and mythbuntu; I assume questions re; these versions should be addressed to their irc channels? :-)
<hitsujiTMO> motaka2: where exactly is the filtering taking place?
<shstor> I have windows vista on my computer how can i get the iso?
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: questions can be asked here too. they are supported here
<Wayward_Vagabond> f2 key is working
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I'm writing a small gtk ui with gi.repository Gtk, Gdk and GObject. My program fires off another process with Popen and monitors its output for some float values, which I use to update a progress indicator in the ui (at the moment it is the text of a label). Everything is alright, but when the progress gets to about 30% the ui window blocks. Values are still received by the program, but the UI isn't responsive. Can anybody help me with that? Th
<Lorra> ank you ^^
<thewinner> hi
<Lorra> (process output is checked every n milliseconds via a Gobject timer which goes off and invokes a callback function)
<hitsujiTMO> Wayward_Vagabond: whats output of: sudo service tty2 status
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: great. thanks.
<motaka2> hitsujiTMO: sometimes from inside the countru sometimes a website like github doesnt allow us to do things cause of sanctions
<Wayward_Vagabond> tty2 start/running, process 31757
<hitsujiTMO> motaka2: then you need a proxy/vpn to be setup in another country. usually on a vpn
<hitsujiTMO> Wayward_Vagabond: ctrl + alt + f2 now
<Wayward_Vagabond> No effect still
<shstor> I have the windows sticker on the bottom of my computer, how do I get the ISO?
<gmachine_24> shstor............ you are looking for a windows iso?
<MonkeyDust> shstor  that would be a question for ##windows, i guess
<WhatIsTheMatrix> Lorra: there's probably a better channel where's you'd be more likely to get a response to that question, a programming channel. maybe there's a #gnome channel, or #c, or ##c++ channel. something like that
<shstor> ok
<gmachine_24> yes. we don't do windows.
<shstor> thanks
<shstor> me neither it sucks
<shstor> :)
<dane999> hitsujiTMO, i know it's been an hour or so but i'd just like to mention that i've solved the "unable to mount windows share problem" thanks to imghost (dude PMed me). turns out the problem was on windows end. you had to add permission to "user" "Everyone" under security in the right click menu in explorer) and now it can mount the offending shares i want to access. just wanted to say thanks even though we were rather off-tangent in trying to solve it. also
<dane999> , so this one shows up in the logs. :)
<gmachine_24> dane999 you were unable to mount a windows share on an ubuntu system?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> dane999: nice. and nice of imghost. congrats!
<hitsujiTMO> dane999: sweet, at least you got sorted
<motaka2> hitsujiTMO: i meant using tools like Tor etc, I can use it on google chrome or firefox, but when i want to wget something from terminal it doesnt use proxy and google code is closed to iran
<Lorra> join #gnome
<dane999> gmachine_24, yeah.
<gmachine_24> I ask because I have the reverse problem: trouble mounting an ubuntu share (samba) on windows 7. only way I found to do it was to map the drive.
<hitsujiTMO> motaka2: you can use a vpn for that. but that vpn needs to be located in an unrestricted country
<gmachine_24> motaka2, keep in mind that, although vpns claim to be secure, they are not. they all keep records, even if they say they don't. some of the anonymous gang (and others) were busted when a british vpn which had promised security handed over its records after receiving a subpoena. vpns are not what they claim.
<dane999> gmachine_24, do you have the "shared folders" application? with that one you can just add any folder and it will be visible on windows.
<dane999> well at least it was THAT easy on my end.
<gmachine_24> dane999 I don't know anything about the shared folders application. this is for windows 7?
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: or ... you can install your own on you own vps like a normal person
<dane999> gmachine_24, no, linux
<dane999> not sure what's it's actually called.
<gmachine_24> dane999, no, I didn't know about that. I will check it out. thanks.
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: but that will not work for mr motaka
<_5andr0> i got ubuntu desktop and just installed open-ssh and changed the config to use "PasswordAuthentication yes" but putty is still freezing after entering username and not asking for a password. how can i fix this?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, any idea why ctrl + alt + f2 isn't working? All the keys are functioning, and tty2 is running
<llutz> hitsujiTMO: you cannot trust vpn on vps because you own/control the data-center the vps runs in
<llutz> because you don't own*
<gmachine_24> what llutz said
<hitsujiTMO> llutz: well, ok, true.
<dane999> gmachine_24, ah, it's shares-admin
<gmachine_24> dane999 - great. thanks.
<jhutchins> Wayward_Vagabond: Are the tty processes actually running?
<gmachine_24> dane999: but how does this let me see Ubuntu shares on Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> _5andr0: did you restart the ssh service?
<demon^eye> I just install "preload "dameon how can i remove this?
<_5andr0> yes i restarted it
<dane999> gmachine_24, it worked "out of the box" long before i started tinkering with samba for me.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> demon^eye: what is the exact name of the package?
<gmachine_24> dane999 ok...... will look into it
<demon^eye> WhatIsTheMatrix,  : SEC
<dane999> gmachine_24, but basically you try adding your say, "downloads" folder and see if it's visible in windows
<universal> how to change repository download server from terminal ?
<Wayward_Vagabond> jhutchins: Yes, tty2 is running
<gmachine_24> dane999 actually mapping the drives has worked out fine and been very fast
<jhutchins> Wayward_Vagabond: In a terminal, what does ps ax | grep tty show?
<dane999> gmachine_24, so you simply can't see shares in windows?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> demon^eye: is the exact name of the package 'preload'?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (saucy), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Wayward_Vagabond>  1018 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4
<Wayward_Vagabond>  1334 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<Wayward_Vagabond> 14237 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /bin/login --
<WhatIsTheMatrix> demon^eye: if so, then try --> sudo dpkg --purge preload
<Wayward_Vagabond> 20437 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty3
<Wayward_Vagabond> 28656 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6
<Wayward_Vagabond> 31954 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /bin/login --
<gmachine_24> dane999 unless I map the share/drive ---- whatever I have set to share in Samba..... then, no. Although on this same Windows 7 computer six months ago or so I was able to see the Samba shares fine..... have never figured out what the problem is
<gmachine_24> WTF
<Wayward_Vagabond> 31960 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto tty
<jhutchins> Wayward_Vagabond: How many ctrl and alt keys do you have?
<MonkeyDust> Wayward_Vagabond  wild thought: firstly, does the command 'tasks' show something?
<Wayward_Vagabond> jhutchins: I'm using the left one of each
<Wayward_Vagabond> No command 'tasks' found, did you mean:
<MonkeyDust> Wayward_Vagabond  forget that.... did you use ctrl-z ?
<_5andr0> https://github.com/googlecreativelab/coder/blob/master/raspbian-addons/etc/ssh/sshd_config that's the except same config i got except for no # before PasswordAuthentication yes. when i installed ubuntu i enabled auto login. could that cause the problem?
<gmachine_24> dane999, but Ubuntu machines see all the Windows shares and other Ubuntu shares........... and Windows machines see each other ... so.... I don't know. I got tired of spending so many hours getting nowhere.
<jhutchins> Wayward_Vagabond: A clear alternative would be to try various other combinations.
<universal> how to change repository download server from terminal ? I wanna change it from archive.ubuntu.com to mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in from terminal
<jhutchins> Wayward_Vagabond: Also, teset F1-F6
<dane999> gmachine_24, maybe you're looking at homegroup rather than network?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> MonkeyDust: did you mean 'jobs' rather than 'tasks'?
<hitsujiTMO> universal: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gmachine_24> dane999, no, it's a network
<gmachine_24> I'm not that lame
<universal> hitsujiTMO: any command from terminal ?
<MonkeyDust> WhatIsTheMatrix  yes, that is what i meant
<WhatIsTheMatrix> MonkeyDust: rgr
<dane999> gmachine_24, of course,  just assumed it was a common mistake. :P
<BluesKaj_> universal, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wayard-Vagabond> That shortcut just crashed my client
<Wayard-Vagabond> -_-
<demon^eye> WhatIsTheMatrix,  : i removed it  , 10x
<MonkeyDust> Wayward_Vagabond  does the command 'jobs' show something?
<dane999> gmachine_24, though perhaps the problem is on windows' end. i remember doing something to gpedit.msc
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: What are you after?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> demon^eye: cool. cheers
<Wayard-Vagabond> The hell should it have done?
<hitsujiTMO> universal: no direct commands, unless you use sed. but thats dangerous for me to blindly give you a sed pattern to replace without knowing exactly what way your sources.list is setup
<MonkeyDust> jhutchins  after demonized jobs
<gmachine_24> universal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<demophobia> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<dane999> gmachine_24, i think  it's this http://superuser.com/questions/115337/windows-7-connecting-to-samba-shares
<gmachine_24> or can't you just change the repositories using a text editor?
<FranktheTank> Hey all. Where is the tools directory installed by default with eclipse?
<gmachine_24> dane999 that is for a windows version one grade above mine.
<fud> Can I get a ubuntu cloak? :p
<imghost> WhatIsTheMatrix, dane999 sorry for late reply was having the dinner, thankyou :) and enjoy :)
<Wayard-Vagabond> Who was it that suggested I use that shortcut?
<gmachine_24> dane999, I have done my homework
<WhatIsTheMatrix> imghost: np. nice work ;-)
<imghost> WhatIsTheMatrix, cheers:)
<fud> Lol may I have a ubuntu cloak?
<dane999> gmachine_24,  sorry if i sounded condescending, just trying to help.
<WhatIsTheMatrix> cheers
<Wayward_Vagabond> ...
<hitsujiTMO> fud: you need to become an ubuntu member to get a cloak
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=cc31761 hitsujiTMO
<Wayward_Vagabond> hello?
<fud> HisaoNakai: define "Member"
<demophobia> Where can I find support regarding thunderbird? I don't know if that would be ontopic here: I want to access a window showing all my inboxes together, rather than clicking between sections in a sidebar.
<MonkeyDust> fud  you mean for irc? if yes, ask in #freenode
<bekks> demophobia: Thats not implemented in Thunderbird.
<lazare> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on one device then copy it over to the HD and use it that way?
<WhatIsTheMatrix> FranktheTank: might need to be specific about just what tools you mean. you could do the command 'dpkg -L eclipse', but that might not be what you are looking for, as eclipse uses tools that are installed by other packages, such as 'gcc' as one example
<andrewvos> My MBA fn keys aren't doing anything in 13.10. I'm running i3wm, and they show up when I try change the key in the Keyboard/Shortcuts window. Makes me think that I'm not running some service that does the volume change?
<HisaoNakai> yofun: ???
<BluesKaj_> hitsujiTMO, wrong choice of words there , he just needs to register his nick then ask the freenode chat to give him a cloak
<gmachine_24> dane999, not to worry. you were trying to help.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Who was the asshole that suggested ctrl+z
<yofun> hitsujiTMO:  how does one become a member?
<gmachine_24> ok. language?
<bekks> Wayward_Vagabond: Watch your language please.
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj_: for an ubuntu cloak?
<universal> yofun: you have to register on this irc server
<yofun> I am registered
<swoorup> hi
<bekks> yofun: you dont become a member of freenode, they will ask you if they want you to be a staff member.
<IdleOne> !membership > yofun
<ubottu> yofun, please see my private message
<BluesKaj_> ubuntu cloaks ? , didn't think they existed , hitsujiTMO
<bekks> BluesKaj_: They do.
<universal> no ubuntu cloaks but server  cloaks
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj_: yup. for ubuntu members
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, let's try this again, ctrl + alt + f2 is having no effect. The keys are working, and tty2 is running. Any ideas why?
<BluesKaj_> for ubuntu members ,  it's not really a cloak ..or is it ?
<hitsujiTMO> universal: sudo sed -i 's/archive.ubuntu.com\/ubuntu\//mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in\/ubuntu\//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bekks> BluesKaj_: It is really a cloak.
<yofun> Is there a lower rank?
<bekks> yofun: No.
<bekks> yofun: Either you are an Ubuntu member or you arent. You ant get an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode too.
<adas> how do I move files that are found using "find" ?
<bekks> adas: find ... -exec mv {} ....
<yofun> bekks: "member" seems to be staff like I was wondering if there was a user rank or something
<bekks> yofun: Freenode member = staff vs. Ubuntu member vs. Freenode user.
<demophobia> bekks, ?! is that not an easy thing to do? i'd have thought, given RSS feed technology, it would have been easy to program.
<adas> bekks: find /home/adas/apa/ -name *apelsin* -exec mv {} /home/adas/apa/apelsin
<adas> ?
<yofun> meh
<bekks> adas: Nope, that will try to move /home/adas/apa/apelsin to /home/adas/apa/apelsin too.
<adas> bekks: find /home/adas/apa/ -name *apelsin* -exec mv {} /home/adas/apa/banan
<thewinner> Ã
<thewinner> hello
<TheFlipside> hey
<thewinner> you come from
<lazare> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on one device then copy it over to the HD and use it that way?
<universal> what is this ---> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<thewinner> oh
<yofun> Seems to be a Forbidden link universal
<universal> every directory has the same files and folders, seems like a shortcut to the same directly except its a new folder inside its own
<rcw2> working with a virus infected version of windows.  want to seal off that partition and install ubuntu on the drive elsewhere.  is there a way to ensure no spread of the malicious windows?
<adas> bekks: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<adas> -exec mv
<universal> is it possible to keep all the debs and deps pf multiple apps in a single folder and use it as a source ?
<universal> of*
<imghost> lazare, i think its possible if some how we are able to make exact clone of that hard drive
<hitsujiTMO> universal: i beleive thats called a mirror :P but yes. A simple way to generate such is to simply is to do a chroot debootstrap. once in the chroot you can install whatever apps and all related packaged will be in the apt archive
<universal> hitsujiTMO: please link it with an explainatory page, and yes I wanna make a mirror,
<pip__> hi. How do fglrx drivers work with ubuntu gnome these days?
<Tatuus> Hello there, can i report a bug through a screen capture here?
<bekks> Tatuus: No, please report it on launchpad.net
<Tatuus> screen capt accepted there? i couldn't do anything else to get it up
<imghost> pip__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<whatisthematrix> pip__: working good here. but i'm not running 13.10. whether fglrx drivers work good for you might depend upon a few things
<hitsujiTMO> universal: this will give you an idea on how to create a chroot enviroment to get the necessary packages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<lazare> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.9-1 (saucy), package size 794 kB, installed size 2435 kB
<hitsujiTMO> Tatuus: bug reports are done through launchpad.net
<universal> debmirror is good enough for creating a mirror or there is a bettter althernative ? hitsujiTMO
<rcw2> working with a virus infected version of windows.  want to seal off that partition and install ubuntu on the drive elsewhere.  is there a way to ensure no spread of the malicious windows?
<Wayward_Vagabond> rcw2: don't boot the partition
<hitsujiTMO> universal: i havent created mirrors myself, but you can simply use local folders as mirrors if needed
<universal> using chroot method ? or alternative methods ?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, nobody knows why a tty is refusing to open from it's keyboard shortcut?
<whatisthematrix> rcw2: if it's a just virus and not a rootkit that got installed to your MBR, i'd say just install ubuntu as normal
<universal> also how to clean up system like disk cleanup in windows ? hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> universal: the chroot is only a way of selecting the necessary packages.
<universal> google is showing deborphan
<pip__> whatisthematrix: I heard that there was an issues with the GNOME d.e. - I mayjust try it anyway
<bekks> universal: apt-get autoremove
<universal> hitsujiTMO: how to use local folders ?
<bekks> universal: Be carefully when using it.
<universal> hmm
<pip__> whatisthematrix: such as?
<pip__> oops, sorry, not watching what I'm doing
<hitsujiTMO> universal: disk usage analyser is handy for a graphical view of disk usage. from there you can see where data needs to be pruned
<whatisthematrix> pip__: hard to say exactly until you try it out. whether fglrx works good might depend on what video card you have. is it a really old video card?
<pip__> whatisthematrix: don't think so hd5450
<universal> bekks: but apt-get autoremove will only remove the unused debs but what about the tem. files and folders or system temp files and folders etc ?
<whatisthematrix> pip__: sounds good, i think
<bekks> universal: Unused debs do not have any files installed anymore.
<bekks> universal: And the /tmp folder is cleaned up during reboot.
<universal> hmm
<whatisthematrix> pip__: you do know that after you install it you need to run this command --> sudo aticonfig --initial
<whatisthematrix> pip__: and then reboot
<universal> so are there no junk files and folders generated like in windows ?
<universal> bekks: ^^^
<bekks> universal: Correct.
<pip__> whatisthematrix: ha, I'd forgotten about that.  I heard bad news about gnome
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: do you do much gaming?
<whatisthematrix> pip__: like what?
<pip__> whatisthematrix: I have a windows rig for that
<whatisthematrix> pip__: i think that was meant for hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: then i'd recommend the readeondriver over fglrx
<pip__> whatisthematrix: lol, sure was :)
<whatisthematrix> rgr
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, is there a way I can force a switch to a tty somehow?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Seeing as how the keyboard shortcut isn't working
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: game on a windows rig
<bekks> Wayward_Vagabond: ctrl alt f1
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: this is all to do with a wireless problem actually
<universal> thats good but still sounds like I am not asking with correct words or you are not understanding properly, no junk is kinda unbelieveable, there must be something hidding here or there in the deep insides of ubuntu
<universal> bekks: ^^^
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: sounds odd I know, but...
<Wayward_Vagabond> bekks: My ctrl + alt + f# shortcuts aren't working
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: o.O hows fglrx related to a wireless problem?
<pip__> whatisthematrix: lol, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157278&highlight=TL-WN751ND this thread
<pip__> nuts, done it again
<whatisthematrix> pip__: lol
<dramon> i am setting a local server at home to connect my android to my ubuntu PC using hostapd and dnsmasq and i get to connect my phone but does not receive o send any date over the internet...is someone there willing to helpme out? i got all the info from here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U59PymP-K6Y
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2157278&highlight=TL-WN751ND
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: clutching at straws really
<andyfied> universal: what's in your Trash?
<universal> its empty andyfied
<ramm3> is it possible to install ubuntu from within tubuntu on another volume without rebooting?
<pip__> whatisthematrix: I don't recall a specific problem with gnome + fglrx, just that they didn't work well together
<universal> dramon: install file expert on android and connect your pc, file expert has a built in http ftp ssh samba client server
<pip__> whatisthematrix: may even have been prior to 13.10
<pip__> gotta put some rice on - brb
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dramon> universal, thanks i am going to try it out
<bonsu> any programming channel
<universal> dramon: if you just want to connect your android to your pc then use hotspot and tethering
<dramon> universal, the hotspot dont show on the phone
<universal> enable phoone hotspot and not pc hotspot
<dramon> universal, did you see the video a fallow the instructions?
<dramon> universal, the internet is on the PC
<cyberalex4life> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<hitsujiTMO> !ics | dramon is this what you are looking for?
<ubottu> dramon is this what you are looking for?: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<cyberalex4life> take a look here
<dramon> universal, i am trying to get the internet from the PC creating a virtual router
<cyberalex4life> ap-hotspot works for me
<cyberalex4life> I usually need it if I want to share 3G Modem connection
<cyberalex4life> to android devices
<cyberalex4life> you have to configure it with sudo and then run it with sudo
<universal> dramon: creating hotspot on pc is a bit tricky and you should try this instead
<universal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<dramon> cyberalex4life, i am trying to use my wireless card as a router
<jhutchins> dramon: I doubt someone who works from youtube videos will understand this, but this is how you build a router: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<cyberalex4life> yes kind of router
<cyberalex4life> it works
<dramon> universal, i did but the phone does not list it
<cyberalex4life> with ap-hotspot?
<universal> try with the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode dramon
<cyberalex4life> does it work with the usual method ubuntu provides?
<dramon> universal, ok...let me read
<dramon> and thanks for the data all of you
<dramon> hope you will still there if i need any help
<cyberalex4life> there is usually another problem
<cyberalex4life> not all wifi adaptpor can do that
<dramon> righ
<cyberalex4life> you have to be sure your wifi can emulate a router.
<cyberalex4life> this happens usually on desktop wifi addapters
<cyberalex4life> I am at the seccond laptop and all worked for me
<cyberalex4life> anyway
<cyberalex4life> I have a small problem too
<kkkkk> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and anyone who is using 3g modem to connect to internet, i have huawei 303u modem and on linux mobile partner 21 it is showing E173 and i am not able to do calls from dashboard, anybody who get success in making calls from modem in ubuntu
<cyberalex4life> I would like to know if there is a command or something to show the touchpad blocked/enabled indicator
<kkkkk> it is showing it is calling and time starts, but no sound after dialing, otherwise laptop sound is working properly
<kkkkk> it shows incoming calls but after picking up, no sound again
<kkkkk> on windows same modem is working very well,
<cyberalex4life> you probably need to do a lot of reasearch for that
<kkkkk> why Huawei like company is not thinking about linux community, they should also provide latest drivers to us also
<cyberalex4life> probably there's noone's fault here
<cyberalex4life> noone on this channel
<cyberalex4life> there are not only problems with you huaweii but also with nvidia optimus
<kkkkk> In India, Huawei , Micromax are major vendor,  micromax even does not provide drivers for linux
<xangua>  cyberalex4lifethere is a touchpad indicator if it helps
<kkkkk> i purchased Huawei , because micromax modem suddenly got dead and i had to purchase a new one
<cyberalex4life> there are some problems with touchpad indicators on ubuntu 13.10 and on ubuntu 13.10 gnome
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator cyberalex4life
<kkkkk> i did lot of google, but no success , it is showing as E173 but my modem is E303u, it means, there is some problems with drivers
<cyberalex4life> the problem is that on gnome-shell the indicator can't shut down touchpad properly
<demophobia> I resumed from a locked screen (due to afk) and now my Empathy chat window is greyed out when I select it -- when it greys out, does that mean it's unresponsive?
<demophobia> Is that the Ubuntu feature, to grey out a window to indicate a lack of responsivity?
<jhutchins> demophobia: Is it responding?
<demophobia> Well, no ... but then when I shift to a different window, it un-greys ... and then greys back ... almost like it's flashing with a slow periodicity
<cyberalex4life> to properly block touchpad you have to use a gsettings twice,
<cyberalex4life> run at 1 sec difference
<cyberalex4life> this is how it works for me
<cyberalex4life> well the simplest solution is: sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy
<cyberalex4life> after closing it
<kkkkk> use pidgin, instead of empathy demophobia
<rosenthal> Is it better to use x32 bit or x64 bit. I recently installed ubuntu under an old image and was considering replacing it.
<ObrienDave> rosenthal, how much RAM do you have?
<rosenthal> ObrienDave 4GB
<cyberalex4life> if this doesn't work you may try to delete your user settings folder
<rosenthal> ObrienDave cpu speed 3.6ghz
<cyberalex4life> I can't seem to find it though
<kkkkk> use 64 bit
<ObrienDave> rosenthal, you could use either. i recommend 64bit
<demophobia> kkkkk, shouldn't I use the default software until it becomes inadequate? why pidgin > empathy?
<hitsujiTMO> rosenthal: unless you have like ... 256mb ram, use 64bit
<kkkkk> demophobia: many times default softwares sucks,
<kkkkk> demophobia: use pidgin it is much better, and stable than empathy
<kkkkk> try after a year or two, perhaps it will be improved
<ornj> I'm not going to recover from a squashfs error, am I?
<rosenthal> Thanks, Also how do I install java. Seemed to be a pain in the but trying it myself
<rcw2> whatisthematrix, any thoughts?
<kkkkk> rosenthal: which java, oracle or openjdk
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: the different methods are documented here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java   its actually relatively straightforward
<cyberalex4life> openjdk seemed to have better performance in my case
<rosenthal> kkkkk just plain old jre
<cyberalex4life> use synaptic
<cyberalex4life> select for install default jdk
<hitsujiTMO> rosenthal: even: the different methods are documented here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java   its actually relatively straightforward
<cyberalex4life> version 7 probably
<cyberalex4life> also don't forget about iced tea
<hitsujiTMO> !details | ornj
<ubottu> ornj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rosenthal> hitsujiTMO Thanks
<cyberalex4life> which you need for runing java in browser
<kkkkk> hitsujiTMO: can u help me regarding a commmon question, I am not able to do or receive calls from my modem, in ubuntu, i also installed gui for that(Mobile pARTNER but it is old version
<ornj> No, I've just been running this liveUSB for like a month, and I think I finally ran out of RAM.
<demophobia> thanks
<kkkkk> this question has been raised by many many times, but no solution or application exist so far for linux
<hitsujiTMO> kkkkk: its been like 10 years since i've used a modem, so i wouldn't be the best of help
<ornj> Went to a blogspot page, and Firefox crashed... My desktop bkgd jad gone grey... Tried to launch Thunar and I got these SQUASHFS errors
<rosenthal> Also, one more thing while im here, is it worth it to upgrade to the 3.04/3.10 versions of linux?
<rosenthal> ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ornj  squashfs is part of the live cd, iirc
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: this from a live cd/usb?
<ornj> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: most likely the image has become corrupt.
<ornj> Tried to Alt-Ctrl-F5 to a different session... Now I have the Xorg arrow superimposed over the error msgs :P
<hitsujiTMO> rosenthal: as in upgrade ubuntu 13.04 -> 13.10?
<kkkkk> i think many linux users just use ethernet , many of them doesn't use wifi or modems, which are used by normal persons in India, ethernets  plans are costly than wireless plans and they allow us mobility, prepaid, changing of providers and technology is based on mobile worlds, bluetooth also have issues with ubuntu, such kind of less hardware support can only suit servers, where a specific hardwware is used and a specific linux exist for it
<rosenthal> hitsujiTMO: I have 12.04 LTS
<demophobia> How do I install fonts (e.g. http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html ) in Ubuntu?
<demophobia> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> rosenthal  stick to 12.04
<kkkkk> linux should also be there for novice user, so that he/she can get his work done, i am not complaining but developers should develop applications from normal user point of view, and more than 90% peoples are still windows users
<ikonia> kkkkk: what are you talking about
<ikonia> kkkkk: you appear to be just telling a story - this channel is here to offer/give help to people having a problem with ubuntu
<ornj> Well, I'm asking if there's any way to salvage data from THIS particular crash... Am fairly sure the liveUSB will boot fine again.
<kkkkk> ikonia: i have a wireless modem E303u, it is not working properly in linux
<rosenthal> MonkeyDust are there any significant changes?
<MonkeyDust> rosenthal  the next lts will soon emerge, 14.04
<ikonia> kkkkk: ok, so ask for help stating the problem clearly and see if someone will help you rather than telling the story of how you think linux should work
<ornj> Any way to restart Xorg or if this boot is fundamentally b0rked.
<kkkkk> it supports voice calls, in windows it is working like  a charm, but on ubuntu it is not working, i also downloaded mobile partner, banged my head for 3 days, calling is not working
<rosenthal> MonkeyDust What will it have in it?
<ikonia> kkkkk: does the device have linux support ?
<hitsujiTMO> rosenthal: if you mean ubuntu upgrade, then stick with lts. best to go lts -> lts. if you mean kernel upgrade then you only need to do a kernel upgrade of you need specific support from a later kernel. so its unlikely that you will gain any benefit from such an upgrade
<kkkkk> it shows dialing, time starts, but no sound, it shows incoming calls on dashboard , but no sound
<glitsj16> demophobia: fonts-inconsolata should be in your repos
<kkkkk> yes, device has linux support
<TJ-> kkkkk: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008275
<kkkkk> i have drivers for that
<MonkeyDust> rosenthal  not sure, guess it's too soon to say
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: you could restart the lightdm service
<MonkeyDust> too early*
<kkkkk> default drivers given in modem itself,  ozerocd feature i think, something like that
<kkkkk> TJ- let me see
<rosenthal> hitsujiTMO MonkeyDust Thanks, You give much help!
<ornj> hitsujiTWO>> Howzzat?
<ikonia> kkkkk: how do you know it has linux support
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: sudo service lightdm restart
<kkkkk> ikonia: wait a minute, let me give u the link
<ikonia> super
<kkkkk> ikonia: http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/Products/MobileBroadband/compare-data-cards.php
<Depressed> ikonia, no
<kkkkk> E303U has linux drivers support
<ikonia> Depressed: no what ?
<ornj> uh, That presupposes a command prompt, does it not?
<kkkkk> has voice calling also
<ikonia> kkkkk: just reading, wont be a moment or two
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: a terminal, yes.
<ornj> hitsujiTWO: I would love me one of those right about now.
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: ctrl + alt + f1
<ornj> Yes, that, so far, produces no response, as neither did Ctrl-Alt-Bksp.
<hitsujiTMO> ornj: seems like you'd need a hard reboot to get anywhere then :(
<kkkkk> ikonia: already done that solution, link given by TJ-
<ikonia> im still reading
<ornj> All I got for my troubles trying to switch between F1 and F7 was the XWindows cursor arrow superimposed on my error msg chunk.
<TJ-> kkkkk: which functionality is missing? Does the device show up to Network Manager?
<ornj> ok, inf0 go bye-bye
<ornj> i sad panda
<kkkkk> TJ: NO,in the network manager, now it shows as ethernet device not mobile broadband, i connect to internet using dashboard
<kkkkk> Huawei dashboard
<kkkkk> only calling functionality is missing
<ikonia> the dashboard app doesnt appear to have linux support
<ikonia> the linux drivers are not full functionality
<ikonia> just reading about it now
<kkkkk> it shows incoming calls, rings bells, but after picking up, no sound, only balance get deducted, it can also do calls, but no sound from either end
<kkkkk> ikonia: dashboard is of linux, mobile partner 21
<TJ-> kkkkk: You know you can use usb_modeswitch to flick it into serial port mode?
<ikonia> kkkkk: have you actually talked to  Huawei ?
<kkkkk> TJ- i am not a linux expert, i just followed instruction given in the modem;s file and on the net
<ikonia> kkkkk: if you think it should be supported more, have you spoken to them to find out what is actually supported
<ikonia> as looking through the docs - it's not fully functionality supported in linux
<ikonia> you need to swap between ethernet (internet) and serial (modem) modes
<kkkkk> ikonia: yes, i talked to them, they told me to reinstall, some mad guys with no technical knowledge like me
<ikonia> kkkkk: reading the docs on it now, there isn't full support, but using the correct modes should give better results
<kkkkk> ikonia: i reinstalled but no luck, all things are working like sms, ussd, contacts etc
<kkkkk> only calling is missing
<kkkkk> i have also sent them email, no answer so far
<TJ-> ikonia: It, like many of the Huawei devices, is a multi-mode USB device. It starts in USB CDROM mode, then usb_modeswitch is used to flick it over to either a cdc_ether (ethernet) or serial port (AT modem) ... but there are subtle differences between the sub-models and many variations of those
<ikonia> TJ-: yes, that ties in with the docs I'm reading at the moment
<kkkkk> ikonia: it does the same
<TJ-> kkkkk: ikonia I have hacked my E3131 for similar reasons
<TJ-> kkkkk: ikonia I began documenting my research but not had chance to complete the work as yet: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Huawei/E3131UsbHspa
<whatisthematrix> haxz0rs!
<bob876> Hi. My computer is randomly rebooting and I'm not sure how to go about finding the problem. But here's the twist: I'm running fedora 20 ;)
<kkkkk1> TJ-: on lsusb i have seen, it changes it ID from 12d1:1446 to 12d1:140c something
<m1dnight> does anybody know where I can find the .sh file that executes a service? (my transmission-daemon service to be exact)
<MonkeyDust> bob876  better ask in the fedora channel
<m1dnight> the one that gets run automatically
<demophobia> glitsj16, thank you, but I don't know how to use the repository to install fonts ... I guess I'll open the Ubuntu Software Center and search for it ...
<kkkkk1> sorry, connection lost, if u did some message to me, 2 minutes before, please post it again
<demophobia> indeed, i guess it is that easy to install.
<TJ-> kkkkk1: I began documenting my research but not had chance to complete the work as yet: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Huawei/E3131UsbHspa
<demophobia> thanks glitsj16
<MonkeyDust> bob876  type /join #fedora
<glitsj16> demophobia: yw
<toad_> hello
<kkkkk1> tj- which modem is supposed to work with voice calling in ubuntu, i can replace the same with my online sales, it is just of 1 day old
<toad_> is anyone familiar with a successful way to sync Iphone 4s ( iso 7.04 ) to ubuntu 13.10. everything i have read is all doom and gloom
<rcw2> have a copy of windows with many viruses.  i'd like to seal off that partition and not have the malicious code affect ubuntu.   so i ensure the mbr/boot sector is clean and then im good to go?  but won't ubuntu try and automatically mount the partition once ubuntu is installed?  any thoughts?
<ikonia> toad_: doesn't work
<bob876> I figured that linux distros have similar ways to find the source of a problem so someone here could also help do something generic
<ikonia> rcw2: the code won't touch ubuntu
<ikonia> bob876: sorry - we only support Ubuntu here, #fedora will help you
<hitsujiTMO> m1dnight: /etc/init.d
<toad_> drat ikonia
<glitsj16> m1dnight: you should have that in /etc/init.d .. you can try to start it by running sudo service transmission-daemon start
<cameron_> hello can anyone help me my skype sound doesnt work sometimes and then it does again
<rcw2> ikonia, even if ubuntu mounts the windows filesystem?
<ikonia> rcw2: correct
<whatisthematrix> rcw2: a virus made for/targeted at windows shouldn't effect gnu/linux
<MonkeyDust> and can't
<whatisthematrix> rgr that MonkeyDust
<whatisthematrix> rcw2: a virus made for/targeted at windows can't* effect gnu/linux
<cameron_> hello can anyone help me my skype sound doesnt work sometimes and then it does again?
<whatisthematrix> rcw2: even if you mount a windows partition from ubuntu you'll be okay. in fact, many people have done so after getting a virus in windows to retrieve data from their windows partitions and/or to try to find and delete the virus
<cameron_> could anyone answer me atleast?
<ikonia> last bob876
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | cameron_
<ubottu> cameron_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> !patience | cameron_
<ObrienDave> lol
<swoorup> cameron: how many sound devices do you have?
<whatisthematrix> lol
<whatisthematrix> he's gone
<ObrienDave> geez louise
<swoorup> !patience | swoorup
<ubottu> swoorup, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> well, some people have no patience it seems :(
<m1dnight> glitsj16: hitsujiTMO I found the file there indeed, thanks :)
<demophobia> is there only one monospace font allowed at a time, and by installing inconsolata, i've just overridden whatever the default monospace font was?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: nope you can install as many as you want
<demophobia> i'm looking at xchat preferences for setting language and i can't find where i have a choice ... just says 'family: monospace" ...
<ObrienDave> demophobia, i have hundreds of fonts installed ;P
<demophobia> thank you
<whatisthematrix> !info font-manager
<ubottu> font-manager (source: font-manager): font management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-4 (saucy), package size 625 kB, installed size 1334 kB
<hitsujiTMO> demonspork: is there not a browse button beside that text?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: : is there not a browse button beside that text?
<FannyChmelar6803> !list
<ubottu> FannyChmelar6803: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FannyChmelar6803> thanks
<aFeijo> I added a line to mount my www.box.com account using webdav, when I boot the server it asks for user and password, but it wont go thru it and the server never finish booting!!!
<toad_> ty for your input ikonia . take care folks
<logabr> I have a computer with a network card that i need to build the driver for. I'm unable to connect to the net to get build-essentials on that computer. Is there a way to download the packages in build-essential as debs to install locally?
<logabr> using 12.04 on the offline system
<bekks> How can I make a service being executed at boot/shutdown on Ubuntu 12.04? Manually running "service name start/stop" works as a charm, but it should be executed on boot/shutdown, too.
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: where did you add the line? fstab?
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, yes, and its a remove VPS, I dont have much access to the box
<whatisthematrix> logabr: you could download .debs to a usb stick or something.
<aFeijo> *remote
<OerHeks> i would choose aptoncd
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: most vps providers have a recovery image you can use to fix the issue
<logabr> where can i find the list of debs that i will need? When i try to apt-get install them on the offline system it doesn't echo them out, it just tells me it cannot find them
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, its a new VPS, I created it 6 days ago, no snapshot and if I had a new one, it would have the fstab change already :(
<whatisthematrix> logabr: packages.ubuntu.com might help
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: not saying a snapshot. i mean a recovery style iso, that allows you to ssh to a live cd and mount your filesystem to edit the fstab
<aFeijo> I found a recovery mode, hold on
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: check your hosting panel for such an option
<logabr> gotcha, thanks
<whatisthematrix> logabr: you're welcome.. here's the actual page for saucy. http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/build-essential
<TJ-> bekks: "man update-rc.d"
<TJ-> bekks: If you have, or create, a sysvinit script in /etc/init.d/, you can add it to the startup ... template startup scripts are available to use as a basis if needed
<bekks> TJ-: Thats what I've already done, and the service isnt executed on boot/shutdown. I ran "update-rc.d name defaults" along with "update-rc.d name enable".
<bekks> TJ-: The script is already there, it works fine on manual invocation, and even using update-rc.d doesnt change the fact that it isnt executed.
<TJ-> bekks: The script is executable? Does it have a shebang line? Is it making use of bash constructs but using sh (dash) ?
<hitsujiTMO> bekks is it an upstart or sysv service?
<bekks> TJ-: Yes. Yes. No. sysv.
<TJ-> bekks: Have you added debug printing to a log-file to track where it gets to if it is partially exectuted?
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, found the recovery mode, now the vnc console shows a prompt with (initramfs), what can I do with it?
<TJ-> bekks: In that situation I add some "echo ' doing X' >> /tmp/script.log" lines to track where it gets to
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: cd /etc
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: any error on that?
<aFeijo> I dont have the / key ! lol
<aFeijo> but with mount it said cant reat /etc/fstab
<aFeijo> ok, cd /etc worked
<TJ-> bekks: Does it depend on another service that hasn't started at that point?
<aFeijo> no fstab present
<ikonia> you have a massive problem then
<whatisthematrix> ya
<aFeijo> argh!
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: you may need to mount the partition then. you should check the hosting providers documentation for their device scheme. It may not simply be /dev/sdaX but could be a /dev/mapper or anything
<bekks> TJ-: No, it is a local service just depending on a kernel module beiong loaded.
<aFeijo> I dont have /dev/sd* but I have /dev/mapper/control
<axisys> how do I scan over the wifi? scanner ip is 192.168.1.170 and I can ping it
<ikonia> axisys: they normally have a web interface
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: your hosting provider should have it documented somewhere. check their support section
<axisys> simplescan says no scanner detected
<axisys> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> axisys: how does that have anything to do with what I just said ?
<axisys> ikonia: yep, I see the web portal
<bekks> TJ-: I'll try the echo approach
<axisys> ikonia: it says webscan disabled .. hmm.
<Guest82524> Hello everyone how's it going? Is Thunderbird mail safe? Are there any benefits to it? I linked my email account to it and it seems ok but I need to know if it's safe
<ramm3> How can I add a dual monitor? It would only mirror it but when I try to expand the desktop it says the requested size is outside the allowed limit.
<Ozera> installed ubuntu server 12.04, but I don't know how to login into it >.> It says 'Ozera login:
<Ozera> but that isn;t for the password...
<MonkeyDust> axisys  i had that too, installed VueScan from their website... works, but it's commercial and adds a watermark if you don't buy it
<dougl> I have a portable 1TB usb hard drive with hpfs+ file system that gets mounted in read only mode and I cannot change to r/w in spite for my google education any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> ramm3: what gpu do you have?
<axisys> i have hp officejet 4620 e-all-in-one
<cdunn700> hello can anyone help me with my skype problem where my sound doesnt work at all
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: for hpfs you must disable journaling on the filesystem while in osx before you can mount it in ubuntu as rw. Also not that doing such a thing is not recommended
<axisys> so going to web address 192.168.1.170 I can scan.. but how do I make it work with simplescan
<axisys> I do not see an option for ip address
<cdunn700> can anyone help me
<cdunn700> can anyone help me with my skype issue
<ChickenBrain> cdunn700: does sound work for other things?
<cdunn700> yes
<ChickenBrain> and you are using pulse?
<cdunn700> i have no idea
<cdunn700> how can i check
<trisquel> Haha, this  package puts me, a Trisquel user, on #ubuntu.  Such is the life of upstream software.
<ChickenBrain> skype -> options -> audio
<cdunn700> ye
<cdunn700> i chose my graphics card
<cdunn700> nd hdmi out put
<ChickenBrain> ??
<cdunn700> etc
<ChickenBrain> that is video, not audio
<cdunn700> my hdmi is the audio aswell
<cdunn700> my skype wont start hold on let me restart my computer
<trisquel> What's the point of mixing proprietary software with free software?
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<aFeijo> hmm I think I found something
<zh1> what application do i need to open run files via gui on ubuntu 13.10?
<whatisthematrix> trisquel: well i use fglrx drivers to get full video hardware acceleration, for compositing, opengl screensavers, games, etc
<cdunn700> ok im back
<mbroeker> zh1, right click the application, mark it as executable and start it as an ordinary application :)
<cdunn700> @chickenbrain are you there?
<ChickenBrain> not starting skype is a different problem than no sound :)
<zh1> mbroeker it doesnt run
<cdunn700> skype works now
<ChickenBrain> including audio?
<mbroeker> zh1, do you use unity?
<cdunn700> let me check
<MonkeyDust> axisys  this page mention kismet and rutilt... is it useful, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855403
<cdunn700> works now
<cdunn700> i dont know why
<hitsujiTMO> zh1: it may need to be run from the terminal
<ChickenBrain> under audio settings you should see PulseAUdio server (local)
<trisquel> whatisthematrix: Temporary driver support is understandable; I get it.  What about Skype?
<ChickenBrain> ok.... magic thoughts
<zh1> mbroeker yes, what application open the run file?
<cdunn700> i cant see audio settings
<hitsujiTMO> trisquel: how else do you communicate with other skype users?
<mbroeker> zh1, press the start button in unity, the dash opens and enter there: terminal
<cdunn700> i have sound devices but no pulse
<zh1> hitsujiTMO, on debian it opens directly so here should be the same no?
<mbroeker> zh1, click the black terminal window and start the application in this terminal
<axisys> MonkeyDust: let me check.. thanks
<whatisthematrix> trisquel: well, since i don't use it i suppose it might be harder for me to answer. but what if some folks you know use skype and you want to get on with them?
<mbroeker> zh1, the application might terminate with a useful error message
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, ok I found it, its /dev/vda, how can I mount it?
<zh1> mbroeker i know how to open on terminal, but i would like to open via gui because on debian works
<hitsujiTMO> zh1: it depends on what exactly it is. might be missing a lib or anything. run in a terminal for a more verbose output
<whatisthematrix> trisquel: what hitsujiTMO said.. is pretty much what i was asking as well ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: mkdir /mnt/root
<aFeijo> ok
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: mount /dev/vda /mnt/root
<zh1> done
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: vi /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<zh1> i dont know what debian uses but it open right at start on ubuntu no, is it because of the file?
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, it mounted! I see fstab, but I dont have vi
<aFeijo> omg, so close...
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: /mnt/root/usr/bin/nano /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<StephenS> Which players can play blueray 3d movie on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> !bluray | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, nano not found? weird
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: none that i know of. you have to use a software called MakeMKV, iirc
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: /mnt/root/usr/bin/vi /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, same problem, wth? no editor!
<whatisthematrix> aFeijo: are you just wanting to view it's contents atm?
<StephenS> whatisthematrix: so I need mkv to watch 3d?
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: /usr/bin/vi /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<aFeijo> whatisthematrix, no, I want to remove the last line of fstab
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: for a blu-ray, yes
<whatisthematrix> aFeijo: roger
<StephenS> mp4 is not blueray?
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: they're prob symlinks. lets see if the recovery image has vi
<aFeijo> has not
<rcw2> what's the best way to introduce windows drivers into ubuntu
<aFeijo> recovery image has no /usr folder
<bekks> rcw2: Which drivers in particular?
<MonkeyDust> rcw2  maybe there's a different solution for whatever your issue is, start from the beginning
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: not long ago, i purchased the movie Oblivion blu-ray/dvd. i had to download MakeMKV and let it rip it to my hard drive. the file it creates was about 25 GB, and viewable with vlc media player or what have you
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: /mnt/root/usr/bin/vim.tiny /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<victor__> Hi. When I type "ls -l" into the terminal, the month is displayed in Russian. The Ubuntu calender (when clicking the time) is in Russian, too. The rest of Ubuntu is in English. How can I change this to English?
<ABC-XYZ> iirc only encrypted commercial blu-ray's are a problem
<mikodo> I am thinking of mounting an internal partition say .. (/dev/sda5) and editing Fstab to automount it. Which is the better place to mount to it? /mnt or /media  or does it matter?
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, I did try that, it show an error loading libinfo.so
<aFeijo> libtinfo.so
<bekks> mikodo: Manual mounts, including /etc/fstab, should never go to /media since /media is used by the automounter.
<gvo> mikodo: no
<axisys> MonkeyDust: that is actually wifi scan.. I am trying to scan a document. My hp all-in-one already has a IP over wifi . I need to point my laptop to that IP before requesting scan.. unless hplip can find it.. installing latest hplip now
<MonkeyDust> victor__  system settings > language > regional formats
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: mount --bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<victor__> thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: mount --bind /sys /mnt/root/sys
<gvo> mikodo: Followup make a directory in media to mount on, if you want to use /media
<bekks> TJ-: Thanks for your suggestion, I got that script working now :)
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: since i got the blu-ray/dvd box, i could have just watched the dvd. but i insisted on finding out how to watch the blu-ray. and that is what i discovered
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
<mikodo> bekks, Ok not /media ... could I use /mnt/
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: chroot /mnt/root
<MonkeyDust> axisys  yes, but it's a wireless scanner, no?
<StephenS> whatisthematrix: ok
<axisys> MonkeyDust: yes, wireless hp all-in-one, so scanner/printer/fax
<aFeijo> chroot failed
<hitsujiTMO> really? grr
<axisys> i can scan by going to the IP from my browser
<aFeijo> but vi opened!!!
<MonkeyDust> axisys  ok, the idea was, to help find the scanner
<trisquel> whatisthematrix: I would write or call them, rather than use Skype, and I would try to explain to them why I refuse to use it.
<bekks> mikodo: yes.
<mikodo> bekks, Gotcha! Thanks a bunch guys!
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: http://www.makemkv.com/
<aFeijo> DONE!!! fstab changed
<aFeijo> omg
<MonkeyDust> axisys  and you want an application that handles wifi?
<aFeijo> now I need to go back to my original kernel, right?
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: yup
<whatisthematrix> trisquel: rgr. that is your choice. and that's what matters in life in a big way, choice
<Guest82524> Hello everyone how's it going? Is Thunderbird mail safe? Are there any benefits to it? I linked my email account to it and it seems ok but I need to know if it's safe
<trisquel> whatisthematrix: It is painful, but it is less painful than relying on something that is so disrespectful to BSD users as to require them to use emulation because, for some reason, el software no es libre, and can't be built natively to run right.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Guest82524  how can a mail client be unsafe?
<Guest82524> MonkeyDust,  not sure i'm new to all of this
<MonkeyDust> Guest82524  what is "all this"?
<StephenS> whatisthematrix: ok so when I get mkv, I can play it via vlc? Also my graphic card is ati radeon hd 6500 and have 3d support, so can I watch 3d? I just need shades?>
<Guest82524> MonkeyDust, Linux in general
<MonkeyDust> Guest82524  ah, there's no malware for ubuntu
<whatisthematrix> hitsujiTMO: man, that's some serious stuff you know there! wow. nice
<TJ-> axisys: Does the HP all-in-one have an ethernet wired interface? If so, if you connect the printer up via that can your PC's SANE "add-scanner" find it?
<TJ-> axisys: I had to recently install the hplip and supporting libraries version 3.13.9 in order to get the PC to find an HP Officejet 7610
<axisys> actually with hplip latest .. it is working with simplescan now.. hplip 3.13.11 let me manually add the IP..
<axisys> TJ-: ^
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: it will rip a file to your hard drive. it will be viewable. 3d video? i don't know much of anything about that. but if the video is in 3d, i reckon the ripped file will be in 3d. it makes a very large file, like 25 GB
<axisys> TJ-: thanks!
<Rampion> can somebody tell me my ip?
<Calinou> Rampion, 184.154.116.157
<Calinou> it's in /whois Rampion
<jstnc> curl icanhazip.com
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, I saved all the commands you showed to me and I shall post it in a forum so others can find the solution :)
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: as the web page says, it'll make an mkv file. you can then convert that into some other format if you want
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, do you mind if I PM you the commands to be sure I didnt missed any?
<TJ-> Rampion: From the command line: "wget -qO- http://ipecho.net/plain ; echo"
<Rampion> Calinou: why your ip is not in the whois?
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: as i recall, i played the mkv movie file in vlc media player, yes
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: this wasn't to long ago, but i wiped that version of ubuntu and installed trusty/testing. i didn't save the file so i would need to do it again to be absolutely certain i recall correctly
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: this was a couple of months ago
<StephenS> ok
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: all i can say is if you get MakeMKV i'm pretty certain you'll be able to  play the movie with no problem
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: okay. good luck. cheers
<StephenS> ok but I don't have glasses whatisthematrix
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: you'll be able to play the movie as long as you have plenty of hard drive space, i should say
<whatisthematrix> StephenS: i can't help with the no glasses thing, of course
<StephenS> yeah I know
<whatisthematrix> ok
<xreal> How can I convert tar.gz to zip using pipe only?
 * whatisthematrix goes to plug i external  blu-ray drive and download makemkv
 * whatisthematrix goes to plug in* external blu-ray drive and download makemkv
<aFeijo> time to go... thanks again for all those that helped me
<gvo> xreal don't spam multiple channels with the same question
<kongthap> i installed xp and ubuntu 13.04, i always have error mounting /tmp after switching from windows booting, i must press F to fix error, sometime have to run into fsck, what's wrong about my system???
<Bashing-om> kongtha: Are you hibernating Windows, rather than doing a complete shut sown, such that windows still has control of the hard ware ?
<demophobia> How do I tell whether Rhythmbox is actively extracting the CD? I clicked "Extract" and the drive began spinning faster, but I see no change visually.
<Bashing-om> kongthap sown -- down*
<Ozera> Can anyone tell me how to install grsecurity for ubuntu server 12.04?
<jrib> How can I see ext4lazyinit progress and how long it will take to finish?
<hitsujiTMO> whatisthematrix: lol, ty. sorry for the delayed reply. was stuffing my face
<daniell> hey there, I'd like to install ubuntu on a new machine containing a Celeron G1620 and this motherboard: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/322352/msi-h61m-p31-w8/specificaties/   Will I be able to attach two VGA monitors, one on the VGA plug and one on the DVI plug with a VGA adapter plug/cable?
<whatisthematrix> hitsujiTMO: np... great stuff :-)
<daniell> IIRC DVI can also put analog signals on the cable
<Deisso> I am back
<Deisso> I need help again
<hitsujiTMO> daniell: don't see why not
<WarriorIng64> Hi, I have a question. I'm performing my first kernel bisection for LP#1251441, and I'm not sure how to find the midpoint kernel to begin the kernel bisection at. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<media> irc://irc.Abjects.net/beast-xdcc
<noideas> Does anyone use smartmontools?
<bekks> noideas: I bet people do.
<bekks> !anyone | noideas
<ubottu> noideas: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OerHeks> bad url, media
<noideas> If I want to setup smartmontools to send and email to an external account how, is there a guide to help me understand the configuration?
<noideas> external email account**
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: how many hdds are you dealing with?
<noideas> 2-3
<noideas> personal use
<hitsujiTMO> hmm. a lot of effort for such a simple thing :P
<noideas> well im usually pretty busy but like to keep certain resources available as promised
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: any good to you? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/434683/receiving-email-notification-from-smartd-smartmontools
<Sia-> hi, it's any good driver for this graphic card available http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658771/
<demophobia> Isn't there a way to submit CD information prior to copying a CD that comes up as "untitled" etc, for Rhythmbox?
<demophobia> I thought it used MusicBrainz and there was a 'submit cd info' option, but I don't see it in the Menu bar or anywhere in the program.
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: I have run across a similar post; the question I ask now is the email account added to that line...Does it have the ability to email to something like a gogle account or just the local domain?
<demophobia> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/168879 implies this did used to be the case, regarding Rhythmbox and adding to the knowledge database in identifying CDs.
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: it sends to that email. requires an mtu needs to be installed. like postfix or sendmail
<Sia-> i have this graphic card and everything work fine, just after suspend/resume i'm geting just blank screen. system is 12.4
<Sia->  Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<_5andr0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/396804/rtl8111-8168b-rev-06-ethernet-controller-not-working-with-ubuntu-12-04-03-13-1   still need help :/ offering money/btc for a solution
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: Awesome, which is easiest to configure? In your opinion.
<demophobia> I don't see how to open sound juicer, either, if that's the way to add CD info to Rhythmbox's identifying database.
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: either should work immediately without any real configuration. but anymail sent will go immeditately to spam folder.
<Bashing-om> Sia-: Better info ->sudo lshw -C display , lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- | pastie
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, and noted.
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: postfix is the recommended one to use these days
<vik> anyone here ?
<Sia-> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658813/
<jamesaxl> vik: just ask
<vik> my unity dosent load . . . only wallpaper is displayed
<vik> tried enabling unity plugin in ccsm . but no gain :(
<Bashing-om> Sia-: My last was for 2 separate commands, not as one line, please try again.
<themusicgod1> When I try to boot a 3.12 image (wubi), I get 'serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /' screen.  fsck & smart seem to indicate the drive/fs is OK, windows chkdsk similarly for the drive.  3.11.* boots "fine".  I drop to maintenance shell and it gives me ro access to the drive, so nothing is no logs from whatever is causing this.   I've made sure the time on bios is set properly and that the wubi root image e
<vik> can any one provide solution . i am stuck up with it for 2 hrs
<Sia-> vik, yes
<Calinou> themusicgod1, wubi is not supported
<vik> Sia: do u know
<Sia-> vik, ok what's your problem?
<vik> unity dosent load . only wallpaper is displayed
<vik> tried enabling unity plugin in ccsm . but dosent work
<themusicgod1> Calinou: noted, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> vik: what lead to the situation? were you playing around with settings in ccsm?
<Calinou> was that sarcasm? :P
<Calinou> anyway, use a real install, or if you want to try it around without needing speed, VirtualBox
<SonikkuAmerica> Another dumb question: I suppose I can run a batch [ dpkg -i ] install operation from the CLI?
<hitsujiTMO> SonikkuAmerica: sudo dpkg -i *                           as an example :P
<vik> hitsujiTMO : i was setting up chef in ubuntu . and suddenly this came " Starting DM display Manager" with black screen
<SonikkuAmerica> hitsujiTMO: So that's how I'd install all the .deb packages in a specific directory. Good to know.
<Mitchell92> Hi... I heard about ubuntu being supported on tablets... I've got a Nexus 7, I saw a video online in regard to it... Is it stable enough for general use? I'd love to get more functionality and usability from my nexus 7.
<hitsujiTMO> vik: seems like it forced the dm to restart. have you rebooted since?
<vik> hitsujiTMO: then i searched in forums for solution . And they told enable unity plugin from ccsm
<vik> ya rebooted
<hitsujiTMO> Mitchell92: #ubuntu-touch
<Mitchell92> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> vik: what version of ubuntu?
<vik> 13.04
<Bashing-om> Sia-: Did you see my 14:06 entry ?
<vik> i followed this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<hitsujiTMO> vik: try resetting unity: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Sia-> Bashing-om, what's wrong with a command last line?
<masoudzc> hi to everyone
<hitsujiTMO> Bashing-om: we're not all in the same timezone :P
<masoudzc> im new on ubuntu
<masoudzc> but i love Ubuntu linux
<masoudzc> i hate microsoft
<Sia-> Bashing-om, her http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658881/
<Bashing-om> Sia-: As submitted to the pastebin, the commnad was invalid, please try again, as the ',' is a sepaerator between the 2 commands.
<sors> this flash is killing me it bogs down or crashes firefox is there a solution
<ObrienDave> sors, install and use Chrome
<hitsujiTMO> masoudzc: while we're all for your loving ubuntu and hating ms, just a little reminder that this is a support channel and not a chat channel. for chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> Timezone differential noted, careless on my part, thanks .
<Sia-> Bashing-om, with separator also wrong!
<sors> ObrienDave, never -- so I can have them track me and gear adds to me no thanks
<hitsujiTMO> sors just diable the tracking
<hitsujiTMO> disable*
<sors> not going to happen other ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> sors install chrome. pull the flash player. uninstall chrome. put the flash player in chromium
<Calinou> ObrienDave, no.
<Calinou> sors, install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<sors> hitsujiTMO,  ok will try
<sors> Calinou, did
<Calinou> you can use Pepperflash in Chromium, but you need to keep Chrome installed.
<Calinou> (but you don't have to run it)
<Bashing-om> Sia-: The output of -C display indicates there is no driver loaded. What results when "Additional Drivers" is activated, does it find a driver ?
<sors> hmmmmm Opera might be good
<Calinou> opera isn't perfect privacy wise
<Calinou> and is... a Chromium fork since recently
<sors> ah
<ObrienDave> opera is a chromium fork?
<Sia-> Bashing-om, no driver is loaded, i knoiw that's i'm her to ask how to enable it. because additional driver can't load one
<Sia-> no
<maximus2> hi! im here!
<Calinou> ObrienDave, yes since recently.
<sors> Calinou, what is the diff  between chrom and chromium
<Calinou> (though, there are a lot of people using old versions of it)
<Calinou> Chrome is Google's non-free browser, that has obvious privacy issues
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: yup. they gave up on cloning ie's engine and choose to go with the cheaper option of using webkit + v8
<Calinou> Chromium is free software, and is better privacy-wise, if you tweak it.
<ObrienDave> LMAO since opera is one of the oldest browsers in existance, i'd say all other browsers are a fork of opera
<Calinou> it doesn't wokr like that, ObrienDave
<Calinou> that's like saying BF3 is a fork of Doom or Quake
<Calinou> the term "fork" is valid if they use the same, or similar codebases...
<hitsujiTMO> no bf3 is a fork of a pony game tho :P
<ObrienDave> i understand "fork"
<Bashing-om> Sia-. welp, intel is well supported, I would expect the i915 driver to be loaded.. can we see the out put of -> lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA <- .
<maximus2> i am using xubuntu and xfce desktop,so can any body give me any help with using it?
<maximus2> anyone
<maximus2> please
<maximus2> help me
<Calinou> what do you need help with?
<Calinou> don't ask to ask
<hitsujiTMO> maximus2: if you need general guidance #xubuntu might be a good channel to visit
<maximus2> ok
<Calinou> #ubuntu does support xubuntu
<jamesaxl>  /echo I am a hook!
<James652> Hi. Is anyone here good with server 12.04LTS questions?
<Sia-> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658943/
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | James652
<ubottu> James652: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<demophobia> Is it correct that Rhythmbox is no longer using Sound Juicer to identify and extract CDs? If so, what is it now using instead? How can I add CD information for future use?
<hitsujiTMO> !test | jamesaxl
<ubottu> jamesaxl: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jamesaxl> hitsujiTMO: thank you, i am sorry
<James652> My issue is that the permissions for a folder are not copying over into the folders within it. Here is a diagram http://prntscr.com/2ey6fb
<jamesaxl> #test
<jamesaxl> ops forgot /j
<hitsujiTMO> James652: ubuntu-server? with a graphical environment?  go to console and try: sudo chown -R mc3:mc3 /path/to/server3
<Bashing-om> Sia_: Sorry, still do not know what display controller you have, let's try -> lspci -nn <- .
<syeekick> hey whats the command to connect to ethernet manually ? the network manager applet is not doing it automatically like it used to.
<dan64> What is the difference between a lib without dev suffix and a lib package with dev with dev suffix (e.g., libncurses5 versus libncurses5-dev)?
<ObrienDave> dan64, usually extra packages for building
<chip_> Hello! I have a question about Motorola phones and the MTP protocol
<SonikkuAmerica> syeekick: I would assume this is what you're looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html <<< the Ubuntu Server version of the ethernet plumbing guide.
<SonikkuAmerica> syeekick: It also shows you how to make the changes persistent.
<dan64> ObrienDave, thanks. What's the difference between the lib and non-lib (e.g., ncurses-base versus libncurses5)? The way you describe dev versus non-dev also sounds like it could be a difference between lib and non-lib)
<ObrienDave> dan64, not sure on that, but could be. mostly files that start with lib are used by other packages to run
<dan64> The reason I'm asking is because when I build software and am missing a library, I never know which packages to install. I usually can get it working and proceed, but I'd like to know the difference between the base package, the lib package, and the lib-dev package.
<ObrienDave> dan64, sorry, that is way beyond my area of expertise
<mbroeker> dan64, -dev packages contain the c header files and libraries which are not stripped. -base packages contain data files and not libraries, normal -lib packages contain stripped libraries without debug support built in
<dan64> ObrienDave, I think your answer helped. Thanks. My takeaway is that the base package is for running the package, the lib package is for software that has already been compiled against that library to work, and the lib-dev is necessary for compiling software against some library.
<landau> hello...my ubuntu not start...i have this grub error:  error: symbol not found: 'grub_efi_secure_boot'
<landau> can you help me?
<dan64> mbroeker, thanks for clarifying.
<chip_> How do I get my Computer to see my phone as storage, it only sees it as a camera and not able to access files
<chip_> my laptop sees it just fine, desktop not so much both running 13.10
<Wayward_Vagabond> chip_: There may be an option in the phone for what device it should present itself as
<crysler> ciao a tutti
<chip_> it does one is MTP one is camera
<Wayward_Vagabond> Try selecting MTP
<chip_> that works on my dell laptop, but not my asus desktop
<PleaseHelpMe> hello
<Sia-> Bashing-om, have you seen my last pastebin?
<[[a]> Hello; where can I find the history file (directory) of the terminal? for both "su" and "owner" users?
<Sia-> any driver for this graphic card? use /join #test )
<Sia-> any driver for this graphic card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6658943/
<Bashing-om> Sia- Maybe not( still learning IRC !) .. but I am presently awaiting the out put of -> lspci -nn <- as I have yet to identify the display controller (optimus here ??).
<PleaseHelpMe> I'm trying to install nvidia 331 drivers on  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the Edgers repository, but when I try to load the nviida kernel module, I keep getting an error:  http://pastebin.com/tTexiYX4   <-- any suggestions?
<vik> my unity dosent load . any help :(
<Sia-> Bashing-om, srry for my mistake her is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659058/
<demophobia> How do I change the view in the documents viewer from an icon grid to a list?
<glitsj16> chip_: does your desktop have the needed libmtp* files installed?
<vik> is any one here can help
<davidrsmorris> PleaseHelpMe: could you paste up the results of 'ls /lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/' ?
<Bashing-om> Sia-: looking at 6659058/, I'll be back !
<vik> ?
<Sia-> Bashing-om, what u mean with 6659058?
<Sia-> ok tyt
<vik> anyone ? i am really stuck up with this for 3 hrs
<chip_> Checking glitsj16....
<BluesKaj> Sia-, sudo lshw -C video , the installed driver will beside "configuration"
<BluesKaj> show
<glitsj16> chip_: ok, i think you need at least libmtp-common, libmtp-runtime and libmtp9
<[[a]> Hello; where can I find the history file (directory) of the terminal?
<glitsj16> [[a]: in ~/.bash_history
<davidrsmorris> vik: Hmm, is it default, or have compiz settings, etc been changed?
<Sia-> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659092/
<[[a]> ok
<vik> default , in compiz i enabled unity plugin but not gain
<vik> davidrsmorris
<micros> hello. I have an embedded device that needs to connect to my ubuntu server to download a firmware zip.  The embedded device has removable media which would be easy to compromise should the embedded device have a private key.  the firmware itself doesnt really need to be protected, a public ftp would probably be just as good. is it a good idea to create a user on the server with no shell, that
<micros> can ftp in and download the firmware files?  the server already has sftp setup for developers, so this would also mean enabling ftp and blocking allusers except this special user. how is that done? thanks.
<PleaseHelpMe> davidrsmorris:  trogdor@trogdor:~$ ls /lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/ nvidia_331.ko
<davidrsmorris> vik: I'm not familiar with gain.  Just to check, you're running a recent version of Ubuntu?
<vik> 13.04 . i havent upgraded
<BluesKaj> Sia-, install,  xserver-xorg-video-intel , it should show up in synaptic package manager
<Sia-> BluesKaj, i do thnx
<davidrsmorris> PleaseHelpMe: hmm, try pastebinning ls -R /lib/modules.  Which kernel version do you have (uname -a)?
<micros> which ftp server would one recomment?
<micros> d
<davidrsmorris> vik: are you typing this from another window manager, or another computer?
<Sia-> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659123/
<TJ-> micros: Does the embedded device support TFTP rather than FTP? You could use "tftpd-hpa" to support that
<vik> i was able to open firefox from terminal '
<micros> TJ - in theory, it could. its am embedded device.
<Sia-> and my machine is 64bit
<micros> however, curl is readily available and pretty easy to use
<TJ-> micros: If you use IP-address based access-control it should be safe enough
<micros> tj - from experience, what route would you take? use the existing sftp and put a private key in some keystore on an insecure target, or just allow plain ftp for this particular user. there download itself doesnt need to be secured
<micros> tj - ip based control isnt possible. there will be numerous clients outside of our control. even if done manually with a pc client / browser, i dont really see an issue
<BluesKaj> Sia-, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xorg-video-abi-11
<vik> davidrsmorris : can u provide solution for this .It's midnight 3 here
<androy> Hello! Has Cm11 DSP manager already included? (Nightlys)
<vik> havent slept yet
<TJ-> micros: which is insecure (for the purposes of the private key), the embedded device or the server?
<micros> then again, if the key is compromised, its no different than a plain text login to ftp... so, if ftp in general should be avoided, then this is probably ok too
<linuxthefish> why is the mirror thingy so slow?
<SaberX01> linuxthefish, the mirror thingy?
<linuxthefish> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<davidrsmorris> vik: If it's worked before, I'd run apt-get purge unity ; apt-get autoremove ; apt-get install unity from another window manager, then if that doesn't work, sleep... good luck :)
<SaberX01> linuxthefish, Could be an infinite number of reasons as to why, try another mirror.
<davidrsmorris> vik: oh, sorry, that should be autoremove --purge
<davidrsmorris> Hey, has anyone used a resizeable Xephyr?  I saw what looked like a post this May adding support for that, but I haven't been able to find anything to turn it on.
<Bashing-om> Sia-: I am not making any headway with this ! what returns from -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- ?
<masoudzc_> anyone here?
<ObrienDave> nope
<masoudzc_> i cant find skype for ubuntu i want to install it ?
<Bashing-om> Sia-: Never mind my last, playing catch up, I see there are dependency issues !
 * ObrienDave will never understand why someone will ask for help and then *poof*
<gordonjcp> ObrienDave: happens all the time in every channel
<SaberX01> He probably needed to add the partner repo then install, but oh well.
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, looks like Sia- left
<ObrienDave> yup, that's what i was going to tell him. WHATever ;P
<gordonjcp> ObrienDave: I get this in an IRC channel that is the primary means of supporting some software I wrote
<gordonjcp> "I am having problem please help"
<gordonjcp> "Please help is most urgent I need help now"
<rcw2> MonkeyDust, just want to use samsung scanner/printer with linux
<gordonjcp> "I need help right now it is urgent"
<gordonjcp> "Oh this software is no good and has bugs I must have help"
<gordonjcp> <disconnect>
<gordonjcp> generally in under a minute, at like 3am
<ObrienDave> gordonjcp, i understand your pain :))
<gordonjcp> APNIC, natch
<noideas> it's becuase the last command they find to try is sudo rm -r
<noideas> jk
<gordonjcp> dear knows
<Bashing-om>  BluesKaj; Thanks for that advisement of departure, still feeling out the ropes here on IRC ! Bear with me !
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, one method is to use the tab key to auto finish the nick , if it doesn't do so then the person has left the chat
<Bashing-om>  BluesKaj:  Hey, that is a very nice thing to know ! Will do henseforth.
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, if one isn't careful it ends up addressing the person sometimes using that method
<eneasvva> Hi
<ramborocks> anyone able to help me get a drive to change permissions
<ramborocks> i was told i might need to edit my fstab / make it a samba share
<noideas> ramborocks: are you trying to change folder permissions or add it to samba?
<eneasvva> after to do dist-upgrade, I can't see icons on desktop  nor exist desktop like such it
<eneasvva> what could happen ?
<Jazayri> hi guys, i've lost my desktop (lxde) only can right click, i'm using openbox now
<eneasvva> Jazayri, I too
<eneasvva> me too*
<hochiminh> hello, how can I upgrade python? I have already 2.7.3 installed, while current version is 3.3.3
<hochiminh> via ppa?
<jhutchins> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Guest82719> Good evening how's everyone doing? I have Ubuntu 13.10 and I have a dvd copied to my videos folder that I want to burn to a DVD so I can watch it in my DVD player. How do I do this? I tried to use brasaro but it wont burn when i select video project or burn dvd image. It will let me burn data but that can only be loaded on a computer. How can I do this?
<[[a]> hi
<jhutchins> Guest82719: How did you copy the DVD?
<ObrienDave> Guest82719, you MUST "finalize" the disc to be read by a DVD player
<Bashing-om>  BluesKaj; Will observe the results of tab competion. Like I advise, I have much to learn .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, I've ben an irc user for over 15 yrs and still learning :)
<ramborocks> blue wheres a good channel to go for tech support questions?
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Boy do I have some catch up to do !
<jhutchins> ramborocks: For what tech?
 * jhutchins has six years on BluesKaj and is still learning.
<Guest82719> jhutchins,  I just copied it to the computer.
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: BluesKaj :: Fired this off with "irssi", it is all a steep learning curve !, Lots of home work !
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, hope I never stop learning
<Guest82719> ObrienDave, So how do I do it? I have the DVD on my computer I can click on it and watch it with no problem. How can I burn it to a dvd to be read in a player?
<idueppe> Hi, I'm totally stucked debootstraping 12.04 on a luks drive with mdadm raid ... can some help me?
<lesshaste> my python script which uses an external library segfaults. Ubuntu comes up with a reporting dialog box but how can I get the debug info in plain text?
<geoffmcc> Guest82719: Try http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-devede-3-23-on-ubuntu-13-10-13-04-12-10-12-04-linux-mint-15-14-13-and-elementary-os-0-2-luna/
<Guest82719> geoffmcc, Thank you im checking it out now
<bigbadben> lets say I have a directory with permissions 555 and inside that directory I have a directory that is 777 can I write a folder inside the second directory?
<bekks> bigbadben: Just test it?
<bobptz> guys, I think my GRUB broke and it boots in command line
<bobptz> can somebody help me fix it?
<bekks> !grub2 | bobptz
<ubottu> bobptz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bobptz> yes I had dual boot with winxp and ubuntu 12.04 lts
<idueppe> Could someone have a look at https://gist.github.com/idueppe/8173364 and tell me why "mdadm: cannot open /dev/md/1: No such file or directory" is prompt on installing linux...generic
<bobptz> I am afraid that after trying to fix it, it now points to a different drive when it boots
<ObrienDave> bobptz, look into boot-repair
<bobptz> ObrienDave is it in the above tutorials?
<ObrienDave> not that i know of
<jhutchins> bobptz: If you edit the kernel options can you point it to the right drive?
<geoffmcc> bobptz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bobptz> jhutchins I do not know how to do this
<jhutchins> Same one, sorry.
<jhutchins> bobptz: See that first URL?  Start with that.
<bobptz> ok I will start from here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jhutchins> bobptz: Also, you can hit "e" to edit the boot command when you're booting.
<bobptz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub     ???
<bobptz> this first?
<bobptz> jhutchins ok I'll try to hit "e"
<bobptz> jhutchins  I did press e, it took me to some kind of notepad
<bobptz> but I do not know what to do/fix here
<bobptz> jhutchins could you tell me what to change?
<Guest59188> Hello :) I cannot boot into any of my two installed operating systems. Now I see that on my linux partition the folder efi in  boot/efi is emtpy. Is this normal?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Another great tutorial on grub and fixes -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 .
<bobptz> Bashing-om thank you, I will look into it
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Roger, when you know more we can help more ..explictly.
<owen1> what doesn't ubuntu support systemd? is there a plan to do that?
<bobptz> Bashing-om ok I think one of the problems I caused is that I changed the root, so when I do ls at the command line, I see the WINDOWS directories
<bobptz> right now I see set root='(hd1,msdos7)'
<bobptz> I have several partitions and I do not know where ubuntu is supposed to be
<OerHeks> owen1, short info > http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMDE
<bobptz> Bashing-om, have you seen what I wrote?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys!
<OerHeks> owen1, and see the PPA part in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<Wiz_KeeD> Guest15426 is querying spam
<jhutchins> bobptz: There are several ways to use the grub shell to find your boot directory. I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to when you say you "see the Windows directories" at the "command line".
<Wiz_KeeD> Coudl anyone please help me debug my wireless issue on my asus? It seems to not detect the wireless card in ubuntu or windows alike...
<jhutchins> bobptz: I think you should read those web pages.
<bobptz> ok guys, I am reading them
<ePax> Is it possible to restart remote desktop sharing thrue ssh ? I can not connect to it.
<ePax> Guest15426 is spamming... any admins here?
<Bashing-om> bobptz: Yes I have seen the texts. Not much one can advise with out the knowledge of what is and no way to get it. I have observed there are good results from "boot repair" to effect the fix.
<jhutchins> bobptz: Alsom some of these may be of help: https://www.google.com/search?q=grub+rescue
<azusa> How can I set up my laptop to that it bridges a connection between my wifi and it's ethernet port?
<bekks> !router
<ObrienDave> Wiz_KeeD, still? hasn't it been like a month that you've been trying to fix this??
<bekks> hmm.
<jhutchins> bekks: What are you looking for?
<bekks> jhutchins: The ubottu factoid for "how to set up a router".
<bekks> jhutchins: Thats what azusa is actually looking for.
<jhutchins> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Wiz_KeeD> ObrienDave, that was a different laptop and it was a broadcom dirver issue, now it worked almost great until...it doesn't work anymore..
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Hardware fails.
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, that's the only explanation? :(
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, some laptops have a FN key as wireless switch
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, yeah I use that and it just jumps in and out of airplane mode
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, oke, if that does not solve any, are you outside USA and driver is set to USA 12 channels+ ?
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: The usual tools, lspci, lsusb, dmesg.
<Wiz_KeeD> jhutchins, let me run them
<Wiz_KeeD> OerHeks, Europe - Romania
<cleanear> 0_o
<ramborocks> hello
<idueppe> what can be the reason that "mdadm --detail --scan" works fine, but if chroot to the debootstrap system it says that it cannot open /dev/md/1 which should be the boot partition
<ramborocks> question does
<ramborocks> UUID=24CC71A948EE2189 /media/small lotus ntfs defaults 0 0
<micros> how many connections can sftp/ssh support versus ftp?  in ftp, there needs to be a range of potential pasv translation ports, does sftp have the same requirement or do you only need to open one port in the firewall, unlike ftp that needs 20, 21, and maybe 1000-2000 or so
<ramborocks> im putting that in my fstab i got a error on boot. Does the space between "small lotus" matter?
<bekks> ramborocks: yes, it matters. Escape it.
<gordonjcp> ramborocks: spaces in filenames are a generally poor idea
<ramborocks> what do you mean escape it?
<ramborocks> just leave blank?
<bekks> ramborocks: No. Escape it: /media/small\ lotus
<gordonjcp> or better yet, get rid of the space altogether
<ramborocks> ahh!
<ramborocks> yeah i just looked and the dir i made is just small
<ramborocks> because it took out the space :)
<AcidRain2012> why wont rhythmbox read my music?
<AcidRain2012> root is the owner of all the music files. but i havae permissions set to allow others to read
<gordonjcp> !ops | Guest15426
<ubottu> Guest15426: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jbroome> Guest15426: please stop
<jbroome> test
<nawb> Hi, I have a question about recovering partitions. Is this the right place to ask?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | nawb
<ubottu> nawb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ikaruga> Are there no unregistered nicknames
<Bio615> goodenough
<nawb> thanks! I have Win7/Ubuntu dualboot. I booted up Win7, it asked to recover some files, I let it, & it ran CHKDSK before booting. Next time I booted Ubuntu, I was greeted by the grub cli - weird because I'd never had to boot from grub before. So I started looking for vmlinuz in all the partitions but there was no /boot folder anywhere. Back in Win, I checked partitions & apparently it had overwritten the Ubuntu config, made it a Recovery
<naryfa> Hi. Does anybody know how to assign a reload command (which is normally under F5) to another key?
<lukecarrier> Any package maintainers here who would be able to lend a hand to somebody familiar with RPM but completely lost with uupdate and quilt?
<lukecarrier> I want to put a newer release (2.42.3) of libsoup in a PPA, but uupdate just seems to violently vomit symlinks all over my working directory instead of doing as documented
<carolos> sup homies
<jhutchins> nawb: Your description appears to be incomplete.  Most third-party OEM recovery utilities will destroy linux partitions, but the utilities within Windows itself will not.
<carolos> is there any way to add all of the ubuntu repos to kali linux
<jhutchins> !kali
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nawb> jhutchins: I could be wrong to blame Windows then. However the problem has only started happening after I let it do startup repair. The partition that I used as Ubuntu is now called "Recovery partition" in windows' disk manager.
<carolos> is thre a irc just for chatting?
<ObrienDave> carolos, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhutchins> nawb: I would assume that your Linux installation is gone.  What's in the recovery partition?
<lukecarrier> Are there any package maintainers around?
<jhutchins> carolos: There are many.  freenode and oftc are oriented toward software support.  undernet.org is oriented to more social channels.  There are several dozen networks.
<glitsj16> lukecarrier: have you asked in #ubuntu-packaging ?
<lukecarrier> glitsj16, I have not, thanks
<naryfa> Hi. Does anybody know what command sits under the F5 (refresh) key? I want to use it on a different button but have no idea what it's called...
<jhutchins> naryfa: It depends entirely what software is in the foreground when you press the key.
<jhutchins> naryfa: It sounds like you're referring to the behavior of most browsers.
<valdir> help
<jhutchins> naryfa: Gnome will allow you to map something else to it, doing so will probably break the function in the browser(s).
<jhutchins> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valdir> :)
<Nale> valdir: :)
<valdir> !help
<bobptz> guys, I did go through the BOOT-REPAIR process but nothing changed.  I still go to the command line.  Here is the file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659797/
<naryfa> jhutchins: hmmm, it kind of makes sense what you say. I've got KDE here. This keyboard has hotkeys, but STOP, REFRESH, BACK and FORWARD don't seem to work.
<naryfa> jhutchins: I figured if I remap them, they'll work but I guess that's not that easy
<jhutchins> naryfa: You can find what keycodes they send with the xeval program.  Keyboards use so many different mappings it's hard to find standardized drivers for them.
<naryfa> jhutchins: okay, thank you very much
<bobptz> guys, I did go through the BOOT-REPAIR process but nothing changed.  I still go to the command line.  Here is the file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659797/
<Nale> bobptz; run rm -rf /
<Nale> it works.
<Nale> I tried it out.
<Beldar> bobptz, Is sdb the first HD read in the bios?
<mib2490> In console mode (e.g. accessed thru Ctrl + Alt + F5), how do you scroll up to view previous output after the command already executed?
<bobptz> it is a 320 gb disk that boots, but I do not know what sdb is
<bobptz> Nale, what does this do?  rm -rf /
<ObrienDave> bobptz, sda is the first HD in your system. sdb is the second/external HD
<Nale> bobptz; it fixes your stuff.
<bekks> !danger
<Beldar> bobptz, You have two HD's your windows and ubuntu installs are on that drive, it should be in the bios the first read to boot.
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Nale> bobptz; run that command in a terminal.
<ObrienDave> bobptz, DO NOT DO THAT
<Nale> bekks; stop threatening the kid, jeez.
<Nale> bobptz; these guys are just tryna discourage you.
<Nale> bobptz; run the goddamn command.
<bekks> !ops | nale stop giving advices like that which will break systems.
<ubottu> nale stop giving advices like that which will break systems.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Nale> bobptz; trust me, I am a professional.
<bobptz> ok, I will NOT run the command
<Nale> bekks, wtf dude it doesn't.
<Nale> bobptz; run it.
<bekks> bobptz: Dont listen to him, seriously.
<Nale> it doesn't break it.
<carolos> wait wait, what's the kid trying to do?
<ObrienDave> bobptz, DO NOT DO THAT
<Nale> bobptz; bekks is a fucking troll.
<bekks> bobptz: Dont run that command.
<ObrienDave> dang, takes all kinds
<IdleOne> bobptz: Do not run that command, it will destroy your install
<bobptz> the correct drive boots, the second drive with 320 gb this is not a problem
<bekks> IdleOne: Thank you. :)
<ObrienDave> thanks, IdleOne
<carolos> why did we kick him?
<bekks> carolos: Because he tried to make him break his system.
<bobptz> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/rm1.html   says I should not run it
<IdleOne> the man pages are right
<bekks> bobptz: Then dont run it. :)
<bobptz> ok guys, so why do I keep going to the command line?
#ubuntu 2014-12-22
<Bleakwise> grr can't wait until my wife lets me get a WD Black this christmass
<Bleakwise> tired of this recyled 4600 rpm drive
<ouss> i ve been trying to install Adobe Flash Player, i unpacked it copyed to the personnal file tried the sudo make install, but does nt seem to be working. the only error msg i get is that no file of this type
<bekks> !flash | ouss
<ubottu> ouss: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ouss> thank you lots
<BTJustice> ouss: Did you try installing Ubuntu Restricted Extras in the Software Center?
<ouss> I tried, i receive a msg : no file found
<BTJustice> ouss: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' in terminal.
<brainacid> Hye yall
<brainacid> Im having this really crazy problem while using midnight commander Internal edit. I cant use the 'n' key... it starts pgdn
<brainacid> or deletes crazy
<brainacid> im so frustrated
<Chuck_Norris> brainacid: sudo apt-get install ranger
<xamxam> Hi, I have a folder of fonts and i want to install them all at once, what should i do?
<brainacid> Chuck_Norris, ?
<Chuck_Norris> brainacid: aptitude show ranger
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> xamxam: cp /fonts/folder/* /usr/share/fonts/
<brainacid> hmm
<xamxam> So, i should just copy paste entire folder into /usr/share/fonts directory?
<brainacid> Chuck_Norris, this is a nice manager but .... oh well I guess I will use another editor i suppose...
<brainacid> thanks Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> brainacid: np:  Description: File manager with an ncurses frontend written in Python Ranger is a free console file manager that gives you greater flexibility and a good overview of your files without having to leave your *nix console. It visualizes the directory tree in two dimensions: the directory hierarchy on one, lists of files on the other, with a preview to the right so you know where you'll be going.
<Chuck_Norris> The default keys are similar to those of Vim, Emacs and Midnight Commander, though Ranger is easily controllable with just the arrow keys or the mouse.
<Chuck_Norris> The program is written in Python and uses curses for the text-based user interface.
<Chuck_Norris> Homepage: http://ranger.nongnu.org/
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry
<xamxam> CRYy0OKmKpJgc: should i type that command in terminal?
<brainacid> Chuck_Norris, its all good I like it but I spent a good time learning mc, but i can learn a new one now
<brainacid> :)
<brainacid> python very nice
<Chuck_Norris> yep
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> xamxam: yes, it is a terminal command
<EriC^^> brainacid: scite is a cool editor
<Chuck_Norris> it got good features like, for example if you do select a video then press <enter> it will call a video players for reprocude that video, in my case "rangers" calls "mplayer"
<brainacid> hey EriC^^ yeah I checked it out a while back
<brainacid> nice
<EriC^^> brainacid: i've not tried it that much though but it has syntax highlighting and it installs with little dependencies, it's perfect for a minimal install or something
<xamxam> CRYy0OKmKpJgc: permission denied, i dont think it executed successfully.
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> xamxam: run it as root or put 'sudo' in front of it
<brainacid> EriC^^, yeah thats what I try to have now, minimal... although I have 1/3 of a TB
<kop> I need to run <pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover> just after boot but "conventional" means arn't working . Options please ?
<xamxam> ok, it completed successfully, now if i want to use any of these fonts, would those be readily available or will i have to type something which will do this?
<umarmukthar> Where to learn all techniques of becoming a pro in Linux
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> read a lot of books. If you really want to push yourself, build your own linux
<umarmukthar> Downloaded some books. But choosing the right one is a difficult task. !
<xamxam> CRYy0OKmKpJgc: should i restart before i use these fonts?
<pixelkat> ok so im trying to get minecraft working
<pixelkat> any suggestions?
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> No one book will make you a pro
<slyrus> I'm trying and failing to get proper ownership/permissions when mounting an ext4 volume on a USB drive by UUID
<umarmukthar> For Nw i'm reading LInux for dummies..
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> xamxam: you can restart if you want, but you should only need to restart the particular application are trying to use.
<slyrus> umask, gid, etc... appear to be "unrecognized mount point options"
<xamxam> umarmukthar: you should try arch.
<ikonia> pixelkat: yo've had suggestions 10 times now
<EriC^^> slyrus: what are you trying to achieve?
<ikonia> pixelkat: 1.) install a stable version 2.) use the jvm supplied by the distro
<TomyLobo> how trustworthy is https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/trusty/current/trusty-server-cloudimg-i386-vagrant-disk1.box?
<slyrus> EriC^^: I'm trying to have an external USB drive mount such that all users on the system can access it
<TomyLobo> is it an official image or just hosted for a third party by the ubuntu project?
<slyrus> I can plug it in and have it automount to /media/<user>/... but I'm trying to make an fstab entry such that it will automount on startup under, e.g., /mnt/stor1
<pixelkat> ikonia i really want to keep using 15.04 though
<ikonia> pixelkat: then learn how to use it, learn to use the correct channel (as you've been asked multiple times)
<pixelkat> i thought this was the correct channel
<pixelkat> ubuntu+1
<ikonia> this is #ubuntu
<pixelkat> whoops wrong channel
<Crazy_Atheist> slyrus: /cs info #ubuntu+1
<Crazy_Atheist> er
<Crazy_Atheist> forgot i had stuff in my input
<EriC^^> slyrus: not sure if you add users as an option if they can all read anything
<EriC^^> slyrus: try the option "users"
<EriC^^> they can all mount and unmount it, not sure about reading files they dont have permissions to though
<gioans> #ubuntu
<slyrus> I don't want them to mount it, I want it to be mounted at startup
<xamxam> Why these persian fonts dont work on ubuntu? i have tried all means but these fonts just appear disconnected on facebook and other websites
<slyrus> oh, nvm... it was the permission of the mounted dir...
<CRYy0OKmKpJgc> xamxam: web sites are typically coded to use a specific font.
<xamxam> they work fine on windows.
<xamxam> CRYy0OKmKpJgc: I have no problems when i browse on windows. this problem is related to ubuntu i think.
<gioans> #ubuntu
<gioans> hello
<xamxam> i have tried installing all windows fonts, but i think some of the messed up fonts are still there which is causing this issue. i have read somewhere that they just dont get rendered successfully in ubuntu.
<gioans> i am new ubuntu
<xamxam> also chrome is not using those fonts, why is that?
<HerroWorlds> what kinda ide would popcorn-time use to dev their working guis that look near identical on mac, windows and linux?
<Bashing-om> gioans: Welcome, you have a support question ?
<HerroWorlds> ^^^^ i dooooooo
<gioans> yes i am
<gioans> i use ubuntu studio
<gioans> i want everybody help me
<HerroWorlds> was ur questioion
<gioans> what are Academic Support Tools for my version ?
<HerroWorlds> http://bit.ly/13thwT2
<HerroWorlds> http://bit.ly/13thwT2
<HerroWorlds> there is my answer to it
<squinty> HerroWorlds:  not acceptable  please leave
<HerroWorlds> lol
<squinty> gioans:  there is a #ubuntu-studio channel here on freenode
<UpTil4Music> BTJustice: Fingers crossed, here goes nothing...
<pixelkat> is it safe to upgrade to 14.10?
<pixelkat> or should i just go to 14.04
<somsip> pixelkat: from what version?
<pixelkat> 13.10
<daftykins> you said you were running 15.04 a minute ago
<daftykins> pixelkat: which is it?
<somsip> pixelkat: if you're happy not being on LTS, then maybe you'll be okay with 14.10. If not, 14.04 is the better supported of the two
<pixelkat> i had a 13.10 dvd lying around
<pixelkat> so i installed that
<pixelkat> getting the upgrades now
<pixelkat> internet speed is fixed
<pixelkat> ill probably be able to run minecraft now
<pixelkat> is it safe to go to 14.04?
<basichash> should i be able to access root_path from my controllers?
<pixelkat> i dont want anything breaking
<pixelkat> all i need to do is record video and play minecraft
<somsip> pixelkat: 14.04 is safe. Upgrades cannot alway be guaranteed. If you've just installed 13.10 from scratch, maybe best if you format and reinstall
<pixelkat> oh and record audio
<pixelkat> format and reinstall 14.04?
<pixelkat> can i just dist-upgrade?
<somsip> pixelkat: yes, and yes.
<pixelkat> i love the smell of sriracha
<pixelkat> ok ill ust dist-upgrade if it only takes me to 14.04
<EriC^^> pixelkat: you need to do-release-upgrade not dist-upgrade
<pixelkat> since ubuntuone is no more
<pixelkat> ok
<pixelkat> sudo apt-get install release-upgrade?
<EriC^^> pixelkat: sudo do-release-upgrade
<pixelkat> k
<daftykins> pixelkat: that was really daft, you should've burnt a DVD/written a flash drive of a supported release.
<stale> herro
<pixelkat> oh herro
<stale> :D
<pixelkat> :D
<stale> wondering if you can point me to the right person
<stale> ><
<somsip> !ask | stale
<ubottu> stale: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> you have to ask a question first.
<stale> hmm
<stale> k
<EriC^^> stale: ubottu is our tribe leader
<stale> how can i install a graphics card right if my cpu is an apu?
<stale> thats my Q
<EriC^^> your cpu is an apu?
<stale> yes
<stale> basically already has a graphics chip in it. i think its crap and i wanna see if a graphics card from an older system is any better
<EriC^^> just plug it in i guess
<stale> lol
<stale> who has experience w amd apu's and discrete gpus?
<compdoc> you mean running both in a system?
<daftykins> stale: plug a card in. done.
<stale> having both. disabling the integrated graphics and using the disrete
<daftykins> it's auto
<daftykins> just do it.
<daftykins> read your motherboard manual for more
<daftykins> stale: this question would be better off in ##hardware
<stale> after i restarted my system after installing drivers n whatnot, ununtu wanted to start in low graphics mode
<stale> so i let it. it didnt get anywhere
<stale> thanks dafty. ill head there
<EriC^^> stale: lspci
<stale> ?
<EriC^^> type that and see if it mentions it
<isene> Used privoxy for a while as adblocker. Removed it (apt-get remove --purge privoxy) but there seems to be some underlying setting that is not removed. Firefox is set to use "system proxy settings" and won't dispay any pages unless I teel it to use "no proxy". w3m won't display any pages at all. How do I remove this "system proxy settings" that seems to remain after privoxy?
<daftykins> what's wrong with setting 'no proxy' ?
<isene> In firefox; No problem - but for other browsers that insist on using "system proxy settings", it cripples the browsers  like w3m and luakit. So, I want to fix this underlying issue
<pixelkat> minecraft woot
<pixelkat> cant wait to get it up and running
<isene> Where are these systemwide proxy settings hidden?
<pixelkat> has anyone used that installer from webupd8?
<pixelkat> i cant get it working. no where to download the file
<pixelkat> let me show you what im talking about maybe someone can help
<pixelkat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052084
<EriC^^> pixelkat: they are hidden in settings > network
<ausjke> could not find uuid_clear, I did have util-linux on ubuntu 12.04 which is supposedly having uuid_clear?
<EriC^^> sorry, isene ^^
<upsell5> hi, i’m reading this tutorial and it say to save a file in my ~/bin
<upsell5> but I don’t have a
<stale> ##hardware wont let me talk in there
<EriC^^> upsell5: mkdir ~/bin
<upsell5> ~/bin
<Nidhoggr> Hi, anyone interested in doing a translation from Vietnamese to English for me? Tried using google.translate, but that just got weird
<upsell5> EriC^^: is that a convention that whatever is in ~/bin will be in my path?
<isene> EriC^^: I don't use unity or gnome, where do I get hold of these settings from the terminal?
<EriC^^> upsell5: yup
<upsell5> EriC^^: so I don’t have to set any permissions on it?
<upsell5> what is this convention   ./some-file arg1
<upsell5> the dot
<upsell5> it runs a sh file?
<EriC^^> upsell5: the dir? nope .profile will handle adding it to the path
<EriC^^> upsell5: that's to say look in the current directory for ....
<k1mmyyy_> hi guys, i reset my MBR using boot-repair, so now the grub menu with my different OS choices doesn't appear at boot, how can i get it to again? if i look in gparted only my windows partition has the boot flag, do i just need to set my ubuntu boot partition to have the boot flag or do somethnig more?
<daftykins> EriC^^: i took the Windows portion with k1mmyyy_ to PM and booted media to chkdsk the volumes, apparently it completed but it's still bust - so i gave up, i believe k1mmyyy_ wants to restore GRUB to still be able to boot Ubuntu now :)
<upsell5> EriC^^: i see it online in tutorials, to run an .sh file
<upsell5> ok
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok :)
<k1mmyyy_> haha thanks daftykins
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: should be pretty simple right?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: yeah
<k1mmyyy_> i'm in the liveUSB now
<isene> EriC^^: I don't use unity or gnome, where do I get hold of these settings from the terminal?
<EriC^^> ok sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<isene> Seems installing privoxy has damaged my basic network settings somehow, somewhere
<EriC^^> isene: not sure if you have this, try gsettings list-recursively | grep proxy
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: paste.ubuntu.com/9592765
<isene> EriC^^: I do - many lines... what do I look for?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: yeah ok?
<EriC^^> isene: ill try to modify mine and see which one changes
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot
<k1mmyyy_> yep
<isene> EriC^^: wow, great Thanks.
<EriC^^> isene: org.gnome.system.proxy.http host 'bla'
<EriC^^> those ones change
<isene> EriC^^: Mine says org.gnome.system.proxy.http host ''
<EriC^^> isene: you also have to set this org.gnome.system.proxy mode 'manual'
<EriC^^> isene: gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy mode manual
<EriC^^> isene: that's how you set it to manual, you can do the same for other ones to set the host and other stuff
<isene> EriC^^: Mine: org.gnome.system.proxy mode 'none'
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: what next?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<pixelkat> ok so i clicked to make a program executable but it still opens with gedit
<pixelkat> what do?
<EriC^^> pixelkat: it's not really recommended
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: yep, what next?
<EriC^^> pixelkat: you can install something that opens a terminal with the directory you're in as the pwd
<EriC^^> pixelkat: like right click open terminal here
<isene> EriC^^: Ok, I set it to manual. Now as an interesting side note; I haven't used w3m since before I installed and unistalled privoxy. In the meantime, w3m has set "Use proxy" to 'yes' and "URL of http proxy host" to "127.0.0.1:8118" (the privoxy)
<EriC^^> pixelkat: then ./script.sh
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: sudo chroot /mnt
<isene> EriC^^: After the setting to 'manual'... reboot?
<EriC^^> *cwd
<EriC^^> isene: no idea i've never used a proxy
<EriC^^> :)
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: okay, next?
<isene> EriC^^: and you shouldn't ;-P
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: installation finished, no error...anything else?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: yes, update-grub
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: yay! anything else?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: was windows picked up?
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: yep, it was
<daftykins> it needed a reinstall
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<k1mmyyy_> "found windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 and 2"
<k1mmyyy_> daftykins: i haven't reinstalled it yet
<daftykins> yeah i know
<k1mmyyy_> sweet, reboot now?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: yeah
<daftykins> dude i don't get how unable to follow convo you are XD
<k1mmyyy_> EriC^^: i don't have to set any boot flags or anything?
<EriC^^> k1mmyyy_: no grub is now in your mbr
<EriC^^> lol
<k1mmyyy_> sweeeeeeeeet
<k1mmyyy_> thank you so much
<EriC^^> no problem
<TheBlackRussian> I got myself in a messy situation. I formatted my hard drives containing Ubuntu. When i boot up my computer instead of booting to Windows Vista it goes straight to Grub rescue. In order to bypass this i must diable my hard drive however that means i can delete ubuntu
<BlueProtoman> Help!  I can't push to a remote git repo on Ubuntu 14.10!  I get this error: git-remote-https: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.2: undefined symbol: __gmpn_cnd_add_n  I was referred to this Debian thread https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=753423 but I fear I may make things worse if I apply its advice.  What do I do?
<ubottu> Debian bug 753423 in libhogweed2 "libhogweed: git push to remote not working because of a symbol lookup error." [Normal,Open]
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: you lost me at however
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: you have multiple hard drives?
<TheBlackRussian> yes
<EriC^^> ok the one with ubuntu was erased, and grub now shows?
<TheBlackRussian> it says grub rescue
<TheBlackRussian> when i turn my computer on
<EriC^^> set the bios to boot the other one with windows
<TheBlackRussian> i had to disable my hard drive in order to boot into windows vista because i couldnt bypass it
<EriC^^> the mbr might still be in tact
<isene> EriC^^: The proxy issue runs deeper yet - newsbeuter has stopped loading rss feeds since I removed privoxy :-(
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: ok, so what's the problem?
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: ah, no need to disable it, you can set it later in the boot order
<TheBlackRussian> what do you mean eric
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: press delete or esc when the pc boots, you'll get a bios screen, go to boot options, and change the boot order to have the drive with windows come before the other drive
<TheBlackRussian> wouldnt that boot ubuntu as well?
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: you might not get a bios screen with esc, if you get a menu try to see if theres bios setup or something and press that
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: no, it will boot what it finds first and won't continue
<TheBlackRussian> and from there on i can remove ubuntu without causing any problems?
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: ubuntu is removed already, grub is still in the mbr
<BTJustice> I seem to have lost sound in Ubuntu.  I have no audio icon and Sound Settings is missing.  What can I do to fix it?
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: if you formatted the partitions ubuntu is gone
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: but you need to delete the partitions and create ntfs partitions instead to use them with windows
<TheBlackRussian> do i need to run easybcd?
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: no, you can do this with diskpart in windows
<EriC^^> not sure if disk management in the control panel can do it too, it might
<TheBlackRussian> i already created a new hard drive however grub is still in it
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: yes it's in the mbr ( the first 512 bytes )
<EriC^^> it's what the bios looks at that's all, it wont affect anything else
<TheBlackRussian> can i delete that mbr
<basichash> If i have an articles model and a has_and_belongs_to_many relationship between the two models, how do I add a category to an article in a form?
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: lol, ok
<basichash> i.e. what name would the checkbox have?
<TheBlackRussian> you know what, i just try what you said. If nothing works i will return
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: boot a live usb and type dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<EriC^^> TheBlackRussian: ok, good, nevermind the dd command
<TheBlackRussian> be right back
<EriC^^> ok
<BTJustice> I seem to have lost sound in Ubuntu.  I have no audio icon and Sound Settings is missing.  What can I do to fix it?
<OerHeks> BTJustice, start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<BTJustice> OerHeks:  I am going through that now.  My sound card is present.
<jdfskitz> Hello, is there anybody online here that may be able to assist me
<somsip> !ask  | jdfskitz
<ubottu> jdfskitz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<djkalypso> im new to using byobu and for some reason vertical split doesn't work for me when i press ctrl f2 but horizontal split works fine when i press shift f2 can anyone help?
<jdfskitz> I installed Xubuntu on my Lenovo Ideapad y500 and the only way I can get into the OS, the one I have set up is to A.) set my boot option to my Atheros Network, which doesn't bother me.. but gets me to the grub, B.) When I get to the grub menu I have to go through advanced options and choose the Repair option(I don't remember what it's called) and then choose Resume in order to make it to the OS | If I choose to boot the OS normally without
<jdfskitz> doing these steps I get a blank screen as well as if I don't go through the repair option in the advanced options menu.
<djkalypso> when i press ctrl f2 in byobu it splits the screen vertically but it blank and can't switch to it or type anything into it.
<somsip> !nomodeset | jdfskitz
<ubottu> jdfskitz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jdfskitz> so in other words, it's not the grub's fault?
<somsip> jdfskitz: in other words, there is a very common fix which works often and is worth trying before you spend time looking for other sources for the problem
<jdfskitz> Thank you, I will give it a shot
<djkalypso> no one uses byobu terminal?
<BTJustice> Damn.  The Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting page yielded no results.
<redban> chrome keeps asking me to sign in with my account time after time
<jdfskitz> just wanted to say that it worked miracles and I'm in, I just need to get my video drivers again, Thank you :)
<somsip> jdfskitz: np
<redban> i get this error: https://imgur.com/BJ1fYZq
<daftykins> redban: yep so check profile permissions or create a new profile
<daftykins> that error even tells you!
<jdfskitz> maybe they need to know how :)
<redban> I sign up with my correct email and password, but still get it
<daftykins> yeah but the question would be phrase as such if so.
<daftykins> jdfskitz: i've been here quite a few years, i get how it works :P
<daftykins> redban: entering an account has nothing to do with your *chrome profile* being writable or not.
<jdfskitz> well again! Thank you, made my life so much easier. I'm off. Goodbye :)
<redban> I don't understand, googlr profile?
<daftykins> redban: browsers use profiles to manage user's data.
<daftykins> redban: http://askubuntu.com/questions/299089/profile-error-when-launching-google-chrome
<redban> thanks daftykins
<BTJustice> I seem to have lost sound in Ubuntu.  I have no audio icon and Sound Settings is missing.  What can I do to fix it?
<daftykins> reboot and test the guest session
<bazhang> check that nothing is muted in alsamixer, try pavucontrol/padevchooser BTJustice
<BTJustice> alsamixer in terminal shows the card and volume sliders
<bazhang> what is pcm set to
<BTJustice> 99<>99
<bazhang> dial it down to 80
<BTJustice> ok
<BTJustice> 80<>80
<BTJustice> Still no sound :(
<bazhang> what about using pavucontrol
<BTJustice> bazhang:  It's not installed.
<daftykins> install it...
<bazhang> BTJustice, install it, also check padevchooser
<kasad> guys, how ubuntu behaves with that option I remember, to install it in windows, for people who want to try it out
<kasad> I am doing favour to friend, he wants to outfit his old laptop (core 2 duo, 2 gig ram) for his mother
<bazhang> kasad avoid wubi
<Darknet> kasad just put the dvd in, and reboot. then use the demo.
<daftykins> kasad: never use WUBI, it's the devil incarnate in software.
<kasad> she basically needs, skype/web surfing (fb and youtube specifically) and that's about it
<bazhang> kasad either vm or dual boot, never wubi
<Darknet> ^
<Darknet> never wubi
<kasad> yeah, I don't like the idea of wubi either
<daftykins> flash with ubuntu will be a hassle if you provide that
<bazhang> vbox it then kasad
<daftykins> might want to put chrome on with pepperflash
<kasad> but I am not sure if she will like it
<kasad> what's the easiset way to virtualize their current machine?
<bazhang> vbox
<BTJustice> bazhang:  indicator-sound-gtk2 appears to be the culprit.
<BTJustice> http://pastebin.com/ibvxwHRg
<kasad> do I have to run it from other machine or make a boot cd, or it will behave nicely even tho it's virtualizing system drive?
<bazhang> kasad point vbox to the iso, load it and go
<kasad> wait, now you lost me
<bazhang> kasad install virtualbox
<kasad> I am talking about virtualizing their existing winxp
<bazhang> kasad then get the ubuntu iso
<daftykins> XP should not be used at all, let alone VM'd
<daftykins> it is a dead OS, let it die.
<bazhang> kasad or whatever iso
<kasad> yeah  but they have some stuff on it
<daftykins> so take the data off
<kasad> and i'd hate to go trough everything
<kasad> it's in total chaos
<daftykins> oh come on, XP has my documents... back that up :)
<bazhang> kasad try in #vbox
<kasad> so virtualizing would be great option, now I did manage to virtualize win7 once without problems
<BTJustice> kasad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcw25WleOs4
<kasad> I can't remember the name of software I used, I think it was something like disk2vhd
<bazhang> kasad yes that would do
<kasad> then I converted vhd
<kasad> but I can't remember the name of software for the life of me
<kasad> anyhow, I'll figure it out
<kasad> which flavour of ubuntu do you recommend
<Darknet> latest
<kasad> for core 2 duo with 2 gig of ram
<kasad> so no lubuntu or similar
<daftykins> xubuntu
<Darknet> nah
<kasad> idea is to run as fast as possible
<Darknet> 12.04 maybe
<Darknet> puppy linux is the smallest
<daftykins> no, 14.04.1 xubuntu
<kasad> that was the requirement from friend
<Darknet> this is gonna be fast
<BTJustice> kasad:  Ubuntu MATE 14.04.1 LTS
<daftykins> ^ MATE is also a good idea
<kasad> gotcha
<daftykins> just see what your user finds easiest to work with
<kasad> I remember trying xubuntu and it looked really poor, (it was fast tho) but that was like 7 years ago, maybe 6
<BTJustice> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<BTJustice> But get 14.04.1 LTS not 14.10
<kasad> well my user will be my friends mother who has no clue
<kasad> she will literally have 3 icons on desktop
<daftykins> then yeah you ought to try these things from a flash drive rather than commit to something ahead of time
<daftykins> or you should provide a supported windows version so that they're not out of their depth
<daftykins> forcing unknowning users to Linux is not always wise
<fedorafan> BTJustice is it running fine now
<kasad> skype, chromium shorctucts to youtube and facebook so she doesn't have to open chromium then type the address
<fedorafan> audio
<kasad> thing is her son (my friend) is kinda in a bind
<daftykins> that's what bookmarks are for.
<BTJustice> fedorafan:  I Y'd the selection I linked to pastebin earlier.  It's isntalling.
<daftykins> kasad: how's that?
<fedorafan> allright
<kasad> he is great guy, and work(ed) as a cop, only guy in my country to complete FBI training
<kasad> and he was invited by FBI
<daftykins> kasad: ok but how does that possibly relate to running Linux...
<kasad> not selected by officials in my country, but trough american embassy
<BTJustice> fedorafan:  I'd love to try Fedora sometime, but I wish they did LTS versions like Ubuntu does.
<fedorafan> hmm
<fedorafan> what is LTS
<kasad> and now, since he was meant to be advanced from his position as chief of police station in the city of Kotor to basicaly 2nd guy in hwole police (and fight corruption)
<BTJustice> Long Term Support.
<wafflej0ck> !lts | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<somsip> !lts | fedorafan
<fedorafan> ahhh thanks
<BTJustice> Current 14.04.1 LTS of Ubuntu is until 2019.
<kasad> dirty politicans attacket him and currently are trying to smear his name in media
<somsip> !ot | kasad (enough now)
<ubottu> kasad (enough now): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fedorafan> wow thats cool
<kasad> so whole setup is for his mother to be able to monitor what is going on
<daftykins> kasad: sorry but this is completely irrelevant to this channel.
<kasad> with false accusation against him
<kasad> well it's not, I just said what is the purpose of build
<BTJustice> Alright the sudo install is done.  Going to reboot.  I got my fingers crossed audio works again.  BRB.
<somsip> kasad: off topic - stick to the subject or the ops will get involved
<daftykins> we don't need their life history, kasad.
<fedorafan> hope so too
<kasad> I tend to get into details too much, I apologise
<xamxam> I have figured out whats messing with my fonts, i have installed fonts but the permission it has is of root, which means i cant use them unless i am using an application as root
<xamxam> how can i use them normally? please help
<kasad> anyhow,  core 2 duo, 2 gig ram laptop, for worried non-tech-savvy mother so she can monitor few news sites, fb support site and yt (and use skype)
<kasad> verdict is  https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<daftykins> put a bunch of ISOs on a flash drive with YUMI on Windows, then you can try them all.
<kasad> amirite?
<daftykins> simple.
<xamxam> i need to change rights of those fonts
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | xamxam
<ubottu> xamxam: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kasad> daftykins: was yumi suggestion ment for me?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> it allows a few different ISOs to be loaded up on the same flash drive
<kasad> daftykins: I am also kinda in a hurry, I am going on a trip tomorrow, well already today, I have bus in the evening, so I need to finish this in say next 8-9 hours, so no time to experiment, I need to give him laptop today before I am gone (i will be back in 3-4 days but he needs it now)
<BTJustice> That kind of worked.  I still have no audio, but hte icon is back.  It is grayed out with an X to the right of it.
<kasad> that's why I came to ask, instead of testing distro by distro, and since I do use and love ubuntu (only I don't really use gui) thought you guys would give me best advice
<daftykins> kasad: rushing a laptop reinstall doesn't seem wise.
<BTJustice> kasad:  Ubuntu MATE is pretty damn good.  You'll like it.
<kasad> agree, but I need to cook something for them, I can reinstall and try out different distros when I am back from hospital
<kasad> ubuntu mate it is
<kasad> thanks guys
<xamxam> is there graphical method to do this thing? these file rights changing process seems rather complex
<BTJustice> yw
<kasad> <3
<daftykins> xamxam: sure if you want to go one by one :P
<daftykins> actually no that'd be too tedious to set up
<daftykins> just run the commands.
<xamxam> there is this sudo nautilus method, but its showing some error: " Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing."
<OerHeks> xamxam, never run a gui-program with sudo, use gksudo
<xamxam> ok. noted.
<xamxam> well that worked :) Thank you!
<OerHeks> xamxam, have fun
<anonymousx> Anyone running ubuntu on an ssd?
<tuxakadjseb> yes
<nmatrix9> Yep
<daftykins> yep
<anonymousx> worth it?
<cfhowlett> anonymousx, no polls please
<nmatrix9> Though the display is fubar on my box
<daftykins> SSDs are worth using everywhere, just know you'll never be able to go back after you've had a decent one
<nmatrix9> Agreed
<nmatrix9> Hell of lot lighter too
<anonymousx> why do you guys run ubuntu? morality? free? customization?
 * OerHeks can't afford windows 10
<cfhowlett> anonymousx, this is a great topic .... for #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> it's great for my HTPC. i don't believe in desktop Linux.
<anonymousx> cfhowlett: then what is this for?
<cfhowlett> !ot | anonymousx
<ubottu> anonymousx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nmatrix9> I just reinstalled ubuntu on a ssd, when I reboot half the monitor looks like scrambled static,  thats the best way I could describe it.  Anyone experience that before?
<daftykins> over HDMI?
<BTJustice> Anyone know how to reinstall sound settings?
<Bashing-om> nmatrix9: If you boot "rcovery" from grub, is the display any better ? ( maybe it us a grahics driver issue ) .
<nmatrix9> Bashing-om trying that now
<t0ntin> Hi, all. My screen shuts off completely when I try to play a youtube video using Chrome. I just went to the chrome extensions page using firefox and it shut off again. Anybody know why this is happening?
<daftykins> define "shut off"
<t0ntin> the screen loses power
<cfhowlett> t0ntin, get an external monitor and test the YT again.  I have difficulty believing a YT video triggers an actual shutdown ... but I could be wrong
<OerHeks> videocard heat issue?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, could be ... but INSTANT off??
<t0ntin> cfhowlett: I don't have one :( There is no shutdown. The computer still runs when it happens.
<daftykins> could be a bad driver
<daftykins> t0ntin: do you hear the audio?
<cfhowlett> t0ntin, do you have any non-internet videos to test with?
<t0ntin> daftykins: yes, let's say i'm listening to an mp3 and I go to youtube. The screen shuts off and I still hear the mp3.
<t0ntin> It does not happen on youtube using firefox, but it has happened in other web sites.
<cfhowlett> t0ntin, and ONLY on internet videos??
<t0ntin> no, i think it has something to do with flash because I went into the chrome extensions page and it happened. I just went to the main tumblr page. I was scrolling down to see what tumblr was about and close to the end of their slide show, it happened.
<cfhowlett> t0ntin, could very well be flash related.  adobe no longer supports linux flash so either use html5 or find a F/Loss replacement.  flash is on its way out.
<daftykins> try a clean browser profile
<t0ntin> cfhowlett: so how would I use html5?
<cfhowlett> t0ntin, you can select html5 on YT videos ... see their site
<t0ntin> daftykins, how do I do that?
<t0ntin> cfhowlett: oh cool, thanks.
<cfhowlett> t0ntin, happy2help
<daftykins> t0ntin: pass.
<daftykins> google will bring up chrome profile management i'm sure
<Jackster> I have a MAAS server in a ESXi host. I am adding a node, in the power option what do I put? Ty
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server might be best if you don't get an answer
<Jackster> found #maas :)
<lagbox> anything i can look into for why any time i change volume (media buttons or panel) my audio starts locking up and skipping for like 2 seconds ?
<lagbox> just started today
<ridwan__> haloo
<daftykins> hi
<EiEiOhh> can anyone offer a link for a noob to install a driver?
<daftykins> driver for what?
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, specify the question, Please.
<Bashing-om> EiEiOhh: Is there an over-riding reason the drivers available in the repository are not suitable ?
<EiEiOhh> Ceton InfiniTV 6 ETH its a TV Tuner
<Aaron> lol,
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, look for the driver in google, and see if they support Linux
<EiEiOhh> I ran make  make install  modprobe but I get  Can't read private key
<EiEiOhh> I found linux drivers on the Ceton website
<Aaron> !tell EiEiOhh about pastebin
<ubottu> EiEiOhh, please see my private message
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, pastebin the error and the dmesg
<mreutman> Hey, so I'm just getting my feet wet with networking by running my own private home server, I have a quick security question though that my google-fu hasn't solved yet..
<EiEiOhh> sorry 'bout that
<mreutman> I generated a ssh key on my laptop, to securely  access my home server
<Aaron> mreutman, just ask
<mreutman> but what is to stop someone from generating their own key and then pushing it onto the server
<mreutman> outside of the server's password?
<mreutman> seems vulnerable to brute force attacks
<daftykins> mreutman: are you saying you're disabling password auth and using key auth alone for SSH?
<Aaron> mreutman, they won't crack it unless they know how to; and what are the odds that people are even interesting on your server?
<Aaron> mreutman, then  test it your self;
<mreutman> not likely, just curious however
<daftykins> *interested in your server
<mreutman> I'm firing up a vm now to test
<Aaron> test ahead ;)
<mreutman> but I thought I would ask and see if any of you gurus had some insight
<Aaron> mreutman, try asking in #networking ;)
<Aaron> mreutman, or google kali linux ;)
<daftykins> mreutman: just follow standard sensible practices, don't use SSH on the default port... use strong passwords or key auth, don't allow root access (shouldn't be possible anyway since it's ubuntu with no root password) etc.
<mreutman> ahhh, thanks for the direction Aaron
<mreutman> I may poke my nose over there
<mreutman> :^)
<Aaron> that's for pen testers
<Aaron> ;)
<elc> Hi everyone
<Aaron> hello elc
<leonic> hello
<leonic> i have problems whit flash  it work but crash every now and then
<leonic> and it does not charges the vidoes tumbails
<Aaron> leonic, open the firefox, in the terminal; and you'll see the Debug information when flash crashes and why it does
<EiEiOhh> can I post a link to my form topic here? it has some details of what Ive tried
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, just pastebin the output of dmesg
<Aaron> and that yes you may paste the link for the pastebin
<Aaron> *that's
<gshmu> I think some Chinese mirror should me moved!!!  Under 14.10, using softwallCenter many softwale can't be install
<leonic> process:9327): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<leonic> ^C[Child 9365] WARNING: pipe error (3): Connection reset by peer: file /build/buildd/firefox-31.0+build1/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 450
<leonic> ###!!! [Child][MessageChannel::SendAndWait] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<Aaron> !tell leonic about flood
<ubottu> leonic, please see my private message
<Aaron> leonic, that might be a bug, so you have to pastebin the output from the terminal;
<EiEiOhh> does dmsg keep a running log or does it clear itself out?
<mreutman> circular buffer
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, go to cd /var/log
<mreutman> it overwrites itself after it hits the max log
<Aaron> there are all the logs, from the System it self
<EiEiOhh> yike.. Im not sure which of these I need to post
<mac_> hy all
<kostkon> mac_, hi
<mac_> new 14.4 was sucsses!
<Aaron> thanks mac_
<Blackhornet> Hi all, it's good to see Ubuntu still likes me. I have a fresh install and have been trying to install ubuntu restricted extras but I am getting this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593562/
<daftykins> thanks for what?
<Aaron> for the success for, 14.4 ;)
<daftykins> Blackhornet: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daftykins> it thinks you mean 3 different packages.
<mac_> just a bit more tweaks.. and will be great os.. why does terminal window can't display (see through) is a mistery.. but this is not why i am here.. i am here because i installed Assault cube.. and.. no server list is updated.. impossible to play online?
<daftykins> i don't know if that's even the current way for things.
<Anoniem4l> greetings, i am trying to install a graphics driver (AMD) on a kubuntu. it can't find the kernel headers (specifically /usr/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/build/include/linux/version.h). I tried to find that file manually by executing: # locate version.h | grep 3.13.0; and i don't see anything related.
<Anoniem4l> moreover, I searched for the kernel headers in the repo and it says i got it installed
<Aaron> Anoniem4l, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Ah, silly me - Sure does make sense now :D
<Aaron> and you'll be fine,
<Anoniem4l> Aaron: done, 5 minutes ago.
<Anoniem4l> It's fully up-to-date, both dist-upgrade and upgrade wise.
<Aaron> Anoniem4l, try asking in #kubuntu
<EriC^^> Anoniem4l: are you sure you have the right amd driver?
<Anoniem4l> EriC^^: Yup.
<Aaron> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<EriC^^> Anoniem4l: i doubt
<Anoniem4l> EriC^^: one moment, let me snapshot
<Blackhornet> daftykins: But there still is a problem here, this is the output of: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593577/)
<Aaron> Blackhornet, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftykins> Blackhornet: no you have a DNS issue :)
<Anoniem4l> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/N0UerEJ.png
<Aaron> and put a # infront of rr http://zw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe
<kostkon> Blackhornet, you could also open your updater, click on Settings and then select a different server
<Aaron> try also; apt-get update --fix-missing
<daftykins> Aaron: with my respect it may be better to start simple. those mirrors are fine here
<daftykins> Blackhornet: are you typing from the system you're running this on?
<Aaron> daftykins, that's fine ;) boss no problem and thank you for the tip ;)
<mac_> :-D
<mac_> reading news.. hacker attacked again..
<Blackhornet> daftykins: I'll be back, I'm going to restart my connection.
<mac_> :-S
<leonic> it not failinn right now is there  a place or a commant i can use
<Aaron> mac_, is like saying a Programmer with out a Bug, is impossible ;)
<daftykins> mac_: chat is ok in #ubuntu-offtopic but it's support only in here
<leonic> to test flash _
<mac_> lol.. hackers allways ataks.. why the news??
<kostkon> leonic, youtube?
<daftykins> mac_: take it to the other channel please.
<mac_> sorry.. i am asking and waiting.. sorry..
<mac_> didn't want to fall asleep
<daftykins> you can keep the support here and chat the rubbish over there :)
<EriC^^> Anoniem4l: that's kind of old, i think it's at 14 right now
<EriC^^> Anoniem4l: try to download the latest one that supports your card
<Anoniem4l> EriC^^: I saw a 16 in the repo as well
<Anoniem4l> EriC^^: but, shouldn't there be a version.h kernel header?
<Anoniem4l> for my own version, so be it?
<EiEiOhh> is there an alternative to pastebin? I am getting "denies access"
<Aaron> Anoniem4l, it should be you are just confused with the libraries linking
<Aaron> !tell EiEiOhh about pastebin
<ubottu> EiEiOhh, please see my private message
<Aaron> read the message EiEiOhh
<EriC^^> Anoniem4l: nah i dont think there is any build/linux/version.h in the newer kernel headers
<Anoniem4l> EriC^^: so the version of the driver is outdated then? because it was the only one available
<Anoniem4l> (for my GPU)
<Aaron> Anoniem4l, which release are you using?
<Anoniem4l> kubuntu 3.13.0.43-generic
<installingubuntu> anybody know why the Encrypt ubuntu installation and the use LVM options might be grayed out in the installer?
<EriC^^> Anoniem4l: sometimes you can patch it to work, there could be a better way or something else going on though
<installingubuntu> I've got no clue, searched everywhere
<daftykins> installingubuntu: install pastebinit and run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<Aaron> installingubuntu, when you in the installation you always read the tty terminals for any errors
<EiEiOhh> I think this is the log that you need http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593637/
<installingubuntu> how do I get to them? dmesg?
<EriC^^> installingubuntu: did you checksum the iso?
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, omg,
<Aaron> 7 commands for what?
<installingubuntu> here's the paste
<installingubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593641/
<Aaron> and also EiEiOhh who's this client that keep on connecting zamily84?
<Anoniem4l> I asked in #kubuntu but it's inactive...
<Aaron> Anoniem4l, afraik you'll have to  be patient;
<daftykins> installingubuntu: which Windows is that?
<Aaron> !next
<installingubuntu> windows 7
<Aaron> !next <reply> next $user
<EiEiOhh> thats me maybe mysql?
<daftykins> installingubuntu: that 1572MB partition isn't normal at all, you've not really got space to squeeze in ubuntu
<daftykins> installingubuntu: or did you make that 21GB partition #3 for ubuntu?
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, negative,
<installingubuntu> there's 102gb unallocated...
<installingubuntu> Or at least that's what it says in gparted.
<daftykins> installingubuntu: that's not what i'm reading :)
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, that user might be a Hacker,
<installingubuntu> daftykins: so that partition isn't showing up?
<Aaron> or who ever is using your system
<daftykins> installingubuntu: didn't you check out the paste i had you make?
<daftykins> all 3 are NTFS
<EiEiOhh> I think it might be a user I set up.. its defiantly mine
<installingubuntu> yeah that's really weird
<EriC^^> daftykins: the disk size is 240gb though
<installingubuntu> it was previously a fedora install, removed the lvm partitions that were in an extended using lvremove
<EriC^^> installingubuntu: the unallocated space is between sda2 and sda3 that could be why you can't use lvm
<EriC^^> ( i'm not sure just guessing here )
<daftykins> EriC^^: installingubuntu - ah, my bad it's my late night eyes again. i read partition 3 ending at 240 and didn't add them up
<Aaron> installingubuntu, how do you get to tty terminals?
<installingubuntu> gparted screenshot: http://imgur.com/zabBdUT
<installingubuntu> what do you mean?
<daftykins> hah yeah that's messy
<installingubuntu> daftykins: and I have no control over it...
<daftykins> installingubuntu: why not burn the discs or backup that recovery partition then kill it?
<installingubuntu> daftykins: thought about it, never got around to it
<daftykins> now's the time!
<Aaron> lol
<installingubuntu> how would that relate to the installer's problems
<daftykins> because your disk wouldn't be a mess
<Aaron> installingubuntu, install it with virtualbox and report it to the team,
<installingubuntu> Aaron: you said something about tty terminals? would they have a log?
<installingubuntu> Aaron: how would I see them?
<Aaron> installingubuntu, yeah try pressing f1 to f7
<Aaron> and see if there are any errors;
<installingubuntu> Aaron: when should they be pressed?
<Aaron> installingubuntu, ctrl + alt + f1
<gshmu> ctrl + alt + f7
<Aaron> the tty 7 is for X
<Aaron> reserve for the X
<Aaron> ;)
<EiEiOhh> I think the COMMANDS are me installing what I thought I needed to install the drivres
<Aaron> EiEiOhh, double check;
<Aaron> if that's really you;
<karstensrage> how do you get a newer version of apache to fit the way apt-get installs apache httpd
<Aaron> karstensrage, you'll have to make apt-get dist-upgrade afraid;
<daftykins> karstensrage: you want a newer version than is available in the repos?
<Aaron> since if you install apache, new version might need lots of dependencies and that will brake your system
<karstensrage> yeah i
<daftykins> my bike has brakes.
<karstensrage> do
<EriC^^> Aaron: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade the release.
<Aaron> EriC^^, it will update the currently packages install on the system ;)
<daftykins> Aaron: you've been giving some pretty questionable 'advice' since you joined.
<installingubuntu> okay, went there, stupidly pressed startx instead of ctrl-alt-f7 and can't see the messages
<Aaron> daftykins, /whois Aaron
<Aaron> ;)
<daftykins> Aaron: irrelevant.
<Aaron> indeed ;)
<installingubuntu> any way to get those same messages back?
<EriC^^> Aaron: i thought you meant that cause that's what makes sense going by what you adviced
<EiEiOhh> yes.. that's me. The manufacturers site said I needed build essential, GCC, PERL, kernal headers kernel pachage
<EriC^^> *advised
<Aaron> EriC^^, making senses is researching your error before asking ;)
<installingubuntu> Aaron: what should I be looking for in the tty?
<karstensrage> so nothing i can do
<karstensrage> ?
<Aaron> installingubuntu, what happen to your installation?
<Aaron> did something when wrong?
<EriC^^> Aaron: you leave me speechless, make sense of that as you wish ;)
<installingubuntu> Aaron: what installation?
<Aaron> installingubuntu, are you booting from the installation right now?
<installingubuntu> Aaron: liveusb
<Aaron> then recover the partition
<Aaron> if you want to get back to fedora,
<Aaron> or ask in #fedora
<installingubuntu> Aaron: I nuked the fedora partition.
<daftykins> karstensrage: what version are you on?
<installingubuntu> Aaron: That's irrelevent too. Error happened before fedora
<karstensrage> 12.04.5 LTS
<installingubuntu> Aaron: screenshot of the installer http://imgur.com/9HVPDsz
<Aaron> Okay so far so good,
<karstensrage> will updating to 14.04 mess up anything i currently have
<Aaron> installingubuntu, what's your error, or concern?
<daftykins> karstensrage: you could mess with PPAs but you'd be better off running a newer version.
<karstensrage> daftykins, ok
<Aaron> and please be specific installingubuntu
<installingubuntu> Aaron: if you look at the screenshot:http://i.imgur.com/9HVPDsz.png you'll see that there are two options that are grayed out.
<Aaron> Yeah the encrypt, and the LVM,
<installingubuntu> Aaron: I want to use them.
<Aaron> first, you can either something else, and do it from scratch
<installingubuntu> Aaron: that's my problem. What could cause this? what log should I look at?
<Aaron> hit dmesg in any tty
<Aaron> and you'll see any errors
<installingubuntu> okay, grep *ERROR* on the dmesg?
<Aaron> if you wish,
<Aaron> or try dmesg -E  Enable printing messages to the console.
<Spark> what software interprets the volume up/down multimedia keys?
<Spark> is it some daemon running in X?
<Spark> they don't appear to work from the console
<Spark> however I'm not running gnome to my knowledge
<Spark> just running .Xsession
<Aaron> Spark, is because you'll need to configure the keyboard shortcuts
<Aaron> System → Preferences → Keyboard Shortcuts. Find the "Volume up" and "Volume down" entries and click in the box to select the shortcut of your choosing.
<Spark> Aaron: none of that exists if i'm not running a window manager though
<Aaron> Spark, fresh install?
<Spark> or are you saying do that just to configure whatever daemon is doing it
<installingubuntu> these are the only two errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593764/
<Spark> it's a very customised machine
<installingubuntu> Aaron:
<Aaron> Spark,         xmodmap -pke > xmodmap.conf
<Aaron> try that ;)
<Spark> that's just hte mapping to keysyms
<Spark> is there some x client listening to them and modifying the alsa mixer
<Spark> actually not sure if pulseaudio fits into this somehow
<installingubuntu> Aaron: the only errors I get are irrelevant the the partioning. They are errors with the gpu
<Aaron> installingubuntu, try deleting those partitions if you don't have nothing important,
<phunyguy> keyboard shortcuts are controlled by a running settings daemon like gnome-settings-daemon, etc/
<installingubuntu> which partitions?
<phunyguy> vor volume that is
<Aaron> Spark, try adding sudo adduser username audio
<Aaron> just in case this might help
<phunyguy> Aaron: that command doesn't look correct
<phunyguy> not at all.
<phunyguy> Aaron: if you are going to have users sudo things, you should probably get the commands right... or hush.
<Spark> phunyguy: gnome-settings-daemon isn't running though, nothing with gnome in the name is
<Spark> is it built into Xorg htese days?
<Aaron> phunyguy, that's adding the $home$User to the audio group;
<Spark> that would be weird
<installingubuntu> this isn't worth it
<installingubuntu> could this be a bug?
<phunyguy> Aaron: except it's not.
<phunyguy> oh, I was thinking of useradd.
<phunyguy> old habits ;)
<phunyguy> carry on,.
<phunyguy> but with that said, the user should already be in that group by default.
<Aaron> phunyguy, negative,
<phunyguy> are we talking about ubuntu?
<EiEiOhh> So do you think I didnt need to install all of that stuff
<Aaron> perhaps we are,
<Spark> basically what i want to achieve is that the volume keys increase the volume by "more than 100%"
<Spark> which can be done via pacmd
<phunyguy> Spark: which version of ubuntu
<Spark> this is precise
<phunyguy> which desktop, etc
<Spark> X = notion via .Xsesion
<Spark> X + notion rateher
<Spark> after christmas i'll be on trusty
<phunyguy> do volume keys work at all?
<Spark> yeah they work as intended
<Spark> i'm trying to change their behaviour
<Spark> i'm not sure exactly what htey're doing or how they're doing it
<Spark> they probably are changing the alsa mixer levels directly
<Spark> that's my guess
<Spark> but pulse audio is also capable of doing that
<phunyguy> here is what I do on xfce... I set the volume up key shortcut to sh -c "pactl set-sink-mute 0 false ; pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 -5%"
<phunyguy> and volume down to...sh -c "pactl set-sink-mute 0 false ; pactl set-sink-volume 0 +5%"
<Spark> yeah i used to do that on a previous version
<Spark> except i used alsactl :)
<phunyguy> I had them backwards
<phunyguy> but you get the idea
<Spark> but now there is already some software doing it
<phunyguy> oh... well.
<phunyguy> bummer.
<Spark> i need to either modify it or disable it
<phunyguy> probably pulse, no?
<Spark> i don't think so because pulse volume control affects the master, speaker, and pcm levels
<Spark> whereas the volume buttons just affect master
<Spark> but it could still be pulse
<phunyguy> see if you have a pulseaudio process running
<Spark> yeah i do
<phunyguy> then it is pulse.
<phunyguy> try those commands in a terminal over and over again to see if you get 100+%
<phunyguy> the +5 one
<Spark> i can use pactl to get them
<Spark> but then if i hit the volume up key, it resets it
<phunyguy> then map the keyboard shortcut to do it for you and profit.
<Spark> so i guess it can't be pulse, or if it is, it's interfering with itself
<phunyguy> no pulse doesn't control keyboard shortcuts... something else is.... whatever your desktop is most likely.
<Spark> i have no desktop
<phunyguy> o.O
<Spark> i'm running notion
<daftykins> installingubuntu: you could follow - http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/10/how-to-setup-encrypted-ubuntu-installation/
<Spark> actually i better check i didn't implement it and just forget...
<daftykins> actually that looks non-LVM
<daftykins> ho-hum.
<Spark> heh i did implement it, but now it's commented out :)
<daftykins> i still think your recovery partition should be resolved.
<Spark> i probably ocmmented out because of the other daemon watching those keys
<phunyguy> Spark: very interesting.  Either way, you have something mapping the volume up and down keys... does notion come with a default config?
<Spark> yeah i deleted it and wrote my own ;)
<Spark> i grepped the whole lot, nothing binding those keys that isn't commented out
<phunyguy> does it contain keybinding stuff for XF86VOL stuff or whatever it is called
<Spark> oh but if i sigstop the wm the buttons stop working
<phunyguy> XF86AUDIO is what it is
<Spark> ah that sounds promising
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Is this problem still something to do with DNS - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593814/
<Blackhornet> I am guessing that something is not set right on this fresh install as my other machines around are working with out a problem with my connection?
<daftykins> Blackhornet: do you have the universe repos enabled?
<Spark> phunyguy: ah i found it, it is in fact some code that i wrote and forgot about
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Not sure, where would I check?
<Spark> i'm doing amixer sset Master 5%+;;
<Spark> so i'll just change that to the pactl equivalents
<daftykins> Blackhornet: hang on i think the package just got renamed, are you on 14.04 did you say?
<phunyguy> Spark: good deal.
<Spark> some of this notion config i wrote in 2002 ;)
<Spark> back when it was called ion
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Yes, Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.1
<daftykins> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras trusty
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 60 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<daftykins> there we go, it's in multiverse
<daftykins> Blackhornet: wherever your program hides the software and sources program, find the multiverse repo and tick it to enable it, then update and install again
<phunyguy> I need to go to bed.  Thanks everyone.  Aaron, again, I apologize, yes we are all non-paid helpers, even the ops... we all make mistakes from time to time.  Have a good night.
<Blackhornet> daftykins: In the software center?
<Aaron> like wise phunyguy
<daftykins> Blackhornet: pass.
<gioans> #ubuntu
<gioans> hello
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Well it has a multiverse tick box, but ts under the heading: Installable from CD-ROM/DVD?
<daftykins> Blackhornet: well you can uncomment the /etc/apt/sources.list multiverse section, for the alternative method
<Blackhornet> daftykins: I would not have the faintest idea of doing so.
<daftykins> how?
<daftykins> open a terminal, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<daftykins> find the links under the 'multiverse' section and remove the # in front
<lickalott> anyone ever have issues with copying larger files (7gb >) across a network to an NFS share?  It works fine out of the gate then slows to like 3mb/s at around 1.7 - 2.0 gb or so (copied).  Then it will just hang an become unresponsive.
<Blackhornet> daftykins: This part? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593887/
<daftykins> lickalott: anything wrong with source or destination disk?
<daftykins> Blackhornet: yep
<daftykins> already has no hashes there, hopefully you already removed them 0o
<Blackhornet> daftykins: And you say I must remove the ## in that section at the beginning?
<Blackhornet> I thought so, I did not see any or change them
<daftykins> well there should've been one per line before the 'deb' so if that's how it looks now, then it's fine as-is
<daftykins> in which case it's weird that it's not finding the above package as it exists
<daftykins> are you sure a "sudo apt-get update" works ok right now?
<Blackhornet> One moment
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Here's the output, it does not make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593913/
<daftykins> Blackhornet: have you got the ubuntu disc in the drive still?
<daftykins> you ought to disable the CD lines really
<lickalott> daftykins, negative sir
<daftykins> hmm no experience with NFS i'm afraid :(
<Blackhornet> daftykins: I never installed with an ubuntu disk, I installed via USB. I will disable that in Software Center?
<daftykins> Blackhornet: it doesn't mean a literal CD :) yeah, knock it out and re-run
<sebastian> hi
<daftykins> morning
<sebastian> I'm new in ubuntu, how can I install java?
<Blackhornet> daftykins: I don't get it, now it works and that unticked box was that way in the first place? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9593932/
<Blackhornet> And down its downloading and installing Ubuntu Restricted Extras?
<Blackhornet> *Now
<daftykins> Blackhornet: *shrug* :)
<Blackhornet> daftykins: Agreed! ;-)
<Blackhornet> Anyway, thank you for your time and help, happy holidays..........
<daftykins> Blackhornet: and to you :) my pleasure
<Blackhornet> ;-)
<Smedles> hi all - my system (Dell XPS13) running Ubuntu 14.10  on resuming from suspend seemingly randomly, doesn't produce a picture on the secondary monitor. The monitor does power up. Ctrl-Alt-F1 followed by Ctrl-Alt-F7 fixes the picture
<Smedles> any suggestions on what logs to capture to raise a meaningful ticket?
<daftykins> ask Dell what they want :)
<daftykins> i'm not sure if Xorg.0.log will show anything other than initial launch
<Smedles> daftykins: doesn't appear to show anything unusual...
<daftykins> Smedles: well my uncertainty was my point, i don't know if it'd continue to add anything there after a resume
<daftykins> it may only log initial-run of X
<daftykins> is it intel graphics only?
<Smedles> yeah, intel graphics
<Smedles> and monitor is connected vis displayport
<Smedles> it's not the end of the world, but it's annoying :)
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> well, ask Dell - see what they want
<daftykins> maybe it's a DP quirk that'll get fixed in time
<Domgreg> Hello folks. I am having trouble getting my scanner to work. Can anyone help? Please message me.
<bazhang> Domgreg, with simplescan?
<Domgreg> Xsane
<bazhang> tried simplescan yet?
<Domgreg> No. I will though.
<Domgreg> software centre doesnt seem to have it.
<daftykins> what version?
<daftykins> !info simple-scan
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 143 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Domgreg> Thanks checking.
<Domgreg> Ok. Both simple-scan and xsane say same thing. No scanner detected. I have an Epsom 4180 photo.
<drakedouay> how to I open up remote desktops gui via the command line
<vnc786> has anybody join ubuntu machine to samba domain ?
<drakedouay> nevermind
<rzeka> I am using nscd on ubuntu server. How can I allow users defined in mysql to use shell?
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594336/
<PK2> Why?
<PK2> I can't install Python anywhere
<PK2> Debian can't
<PK2> Ubuntu can't...
<PK2> D:
<daftykins> your mirror is dead, pick another one
<PK2> in.archive.ubuntu.com?
<PK2> OK
<PK2> Is there some problem with the Python pkgs. ?
<PK2> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<PK2> !LoCo
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> PK2: i said change your mirror :)
<PK2> OK
<PK2> I'm checking
<PK2> There was the same problem in Debian
<PK2> Now trying ch.archive.ubuntu.com
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594401/
<PK2> :(
<PK2> what the....
<Darknet> PK2 apt-get upsate ?
<Darknet> update *
<Darknet> PK2: -> apt-get update ?
<PK2> I did it
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594425/
<Ben64> PK2: might be a problem with your internet
<PK2> It's no problem with my Internet
<PK2> I can at least can 'ping' the server
<bodasd> cprogramming.com
<iptable> PK2: wget http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python3.4/libpython3.4_3.4.2-1_i386.deb
<PK2> I try this ?
<iptable> yes
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594466/
<iptable> checking here
<bodasd> pls how do I connect to cplusplus channel?
<iptable> PK2: works here. This excludes a failure in the repos
<PK2> o.O
<PK2> It doesn't here..
<DJones> bodasd: I think its #c++ or could be ##c++
<iptable> bodasd: try /join #c++
<bodasd> thanks
<iptable> actually ##c++
<iptable> PK2: are you using a proxy?
<PK2> No
<PK2> No proxys
<iptable> PK2: wget --server-response http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python3.4/libpython3.4_3.4.2-1_i386.deb
<iptable> PK2: get me the headers it will print
<PK2> OK
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594488/
<PK2> Am I blacklisted in the server?
<PK2> le
<iptable> PK2: also, give me the result of: wget www.google.co.uk
<solars> hey, what's the easiest way to access a remote ubuntu desktop? I have ssh access.. had a vnc like tool but don't remember it's name
<iptable> solars: vnc
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594495/
<ToshiBoy> VNC or Teamviewer
<iptable> solars: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<solars> can I also access the running X?
<iptable> solars: you can using x11vnc
<solars> iptable, perfect, thanks
<PK2> So, what to do?
<iptable> PK2: why ask if you have been blacklisted. what have you been doing?
<iptable> PK2: so looks like you cannot access the repos but can access other sites. Now the question is whether your ISP is running a transparent proxy blocking those
<PK2> I just use my PC as normal
<PK2> Well, I dk
<PK2> I'm using ABSPLL
<cedvan> Hello
<iptable> PK2: I would not know
<PK2> Should I contact their support?
<cedvan> I need solution for connect on VPN ipsec please ?
<iptable> PK2: wget www.linuxtoolz.net/libpython3.4_3.4.2-1_i386.deb
<iptable> cedvan: client solution?
<cedvan> yes
<iptable> cedvan: https://my.hostvpn.com/knowledgebase/11/L2TPorIPSec-Connection-from-Ubuntu-Desktop-1204.html
<PK2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594510/
<iptable> cedvan: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/295208/how-do-i-connect-to-a-vpn-with-ipsec
<iptable> PK2: this is MY webserver and the file is there and downloadable.
<PK2> :O
<iptable> PK2: and no, I did not blacklist you on my server. Looks like you cannot download DEB files for some weird reason. Either 1. you DO have a local proxy, or 2. you have a proxy on your router, or 3. your ISP has a proxy and is doing something naughty trying to force you onto windows
<cedvan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/werner-jaeger/ppa-werner-vpn/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<PK2> ;o
<iptable> cedvan: try the other link
<PK2> 1) I don't have local proxy
<cedvan> When apt update
<PK2> 2) I don't
<cedvan> ok
<PK2> 3) I dk if he's trying to
<iptable> PK2: in that case, your ISP most likely...
<cedvan> Oh vpnc don't work, it demand a group name. I have only a key prepartage
<iptable> PK2: contact their support, complain. get it escalated and good luck, sorry
<PK2> Wait what
<PK2> I can download it with my Win. 7 PC
<PK2> Via Google Chrome
<iptable> PK2: ? So it works on Win7 and doesn't work on Ubuntu? Is there some IP/IPv6/DNS differences between those?
<PK2> IP diff. there is
<PK2> The Ubuntu is 192.168.0.2
<PK2> and the Win. 7 is 192.168.0.3
<PK2> There's no DNS diffs.
<PK2> And more weird, I can APT-GET INSTALL other pkgs.
<PK2> It downloads correctly o.O
<iptable> PK2: have you tried rebooting?
<iptable> I find it odd that you cannot wget a file while others work...
<PK2> OK I should try
<solars> is it possible to create a vpn server through the network manager wizard?
<PK2> Hmm
<iptable> solars: ipsec? no.
<solars> iptable, it can only be used as a client right? someone told me I can use it to set up a server as well
<iptable> solars: not for ipsec from what I remember
<solars> I just need a vpn that I can connect to remotely
<iptable> well, not the GUI at least.
<solars> to access servers at home
<iptable> solars: how abotu ssh tunneling instead?
<iptable> solars: more straight forward, save and works from more machines that are locked down.
<MasterOfDisaster> solars: just NAT punching? what about IPv6?
<iptable> as long as you can configure firefox socks5 proxy on your machine and run putty, you can tunnel via ssh
<solars> it's different applications that have a lot of different connections (webservices) so ssh tunneling is a mess
<solars> MasterOfDisaster, I don't know never tried
<iptable> solars: IPv6 is not THAT wide yet, so you will find a lot of ISPs without support
<solars> just need an easy setup so i can access these hosts as if they were here
<iptable> solars: ssh tunnels though ... why a mess?
<iptable> solars: you create a dynamic SSH tunnel and tell you firefox to use that tunnel. It's like being on the remote site for web and other TCP services
<solars> iptable, because it's 10 different applications connecting to X different ports and I cannot always socksify the connection
<solars> its not for browsing
<MasterOfDisaster> solars: www.sixxs.net offers ipv6 connectivity. fast enough for a ssh connection, and many routers support their aiccu client.
<iptable> solars: how about VNC over SSH tunnel?
<iptable> solars: alternatively, install and use OpenVPN which is the easiest and safest solution
<solars> I will use openvpn
<iptable> solars: https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#quick
<solars> iptable, thanks a lot
<iptable> no probs
<MasterOfDisaster> solars: https://www.debian-administration.org/article/539/Setting_up_a_Layer_3_tunneling_VPN_with_using_OpenSSH
<PK2> After rebooting the same happens
<solars> MasterOfDisaster, thanks
<iptable> PK2: so other packages download but not this one, and this package works from Win7?
<PK2> Yes.. :(
<PK2> Win. 7 can download that DEB pkg.
<PK2> but Ubuntu can't
<PK2> Both are on the same LAN
<iptable> um, omething is not right. Check your router configuration. properly.
<solars> MasterOfDisaster, if it is used as an interface, does this tunnel all the connections?
<iptable> looks like some kind of filtering is in place, surely...
<PK2> Well, I can see that the router hasn't blocked the DEB files
<PK2> Or the other DEBs wouldn't download
<cedvan> I don't understand VPNC, Where configure key pre shared ?
<PK2> and I can too see that the router isn't blocking *python*.deb
<iptable> PK2: there is a filter somewhere ot some proxy blocking based on something. Let's try something else... hold on.
<solars> iptable, MasterOfDisaster hm I forgot that I would like to connect to this network from phone/tablet (android) as well.. I assume openvpn is the best solution then?
<iptable> solars: yes. OpenVPN works well on android
<PK2> ok
<solars> iptable, alright
<iptable> PK2:  wget -d --header="User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.0) AppleWebKit/537.11 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/23.0.1271.97 Safari/537.11" www.linuxtoolz.net/libpython3.4_3.4.2-1_i386.deb
<PK2> AAAND: IT'S DOWNLOAD -_-
<cedvan> please ? What is group in VPNC ? My admin in my office have no informations of group for vpn ipsec
<iptable> PK2: yup, it's a transparent proxy filter on your router and/or ISP which blocks certain user-agents (browsers) for some files
<PK2> :O
<iptable> PK2: that's is rude, naughty and should be made illegal. It's saying "you cannot download this debian package unless you are doing it from windows" ...
<PK2> :(((
<PK2> I'm sure Router isn't doing it
<iptable> PK2: what we have done to prove it, is, we have modified the user-agent string on your wget command to pretend it's a windows chrome box.
<PK2> At least, I only have access to Router and I haven't configured it to do so.
<PK2> It must have been my ISP :(
<iptable> PK2: so now that we know what the problem is, you have 2 options, and I suggest you execute them both.
<PK2> what are 'em ?
<iptable> PK2: 1. save the user-agent string form above which worked, then modify the apt-get user-agent in the config to pretend it is windows (workaround).
<PK2> Where can I modify the apt-get user-agent ?
<iptable> PK2: 2. contact your ISP, both support and complaints line and give them a right bollocking. Save the steps required for reproduction of the issue and email it to support and complaints too to prove it is them
<PK2> OK
<iptable> PK2: for workaround: http://samhassell.com/apt-cant-see-sources-try-changing-the-user-agent/
<PK2> I should do both
<iptable> PK2: yes, do both.
<PK2> OK
<iptable> PK2: see the link I just sent. you. follow it and just modify the user-agent tot he string that worked.
<iptable> Ok, that issue was more entertaining than I have originally anticipated. I was of a "user error" mindset when we started. I feel quite happy now :)
<PK2> hmm :(
<PK2> It made me unhappy
<iptable> PK2: knowing what the issue is, is more than 50% of resolution. You should be happy. We have the root cause and the workaround.
<iptable> unhappy = no route cause found, give up, no workaround and no solution
<iptable> root cause, not route... been configuring routers for the last 2 hours...
<PK2> http://samhassell.com/apt-cant-see-sources-try-changing-the-user-agent/
<PK2> none@userver:~/tmp$ sudo cp /etc/apt/apt.conf ./
<PK2> cp: cannot stat ‘/etc/apt/apt.conf’: No such file or directory
<PK2> Another problem arises
<iptable> PK2: nope, as per the manual, point 1. "Create and edit@
<PK2> OK
<iptable> PK2: apt-get doesn't have a config file by default. it uses it's defaults for everything. you create a config and put overwrites in it.
<PK2> Magically it works now
<PK2> :o
<PK2> After following this guide :O
<PK2> The firewall will think it's a Windows trying to download stuff
<iptable> PK2: there we go :) But please, DO follow point 2 - complaint to ISP on all fronts
<iptable> PK2: don't just use the workaround and let them get away with it
<iptable> justice!
<PK2> I'd contact the support today!
<PK2> And will reck 'em up
<iptable> PK2: don't call
<PK2> don't call?
<iptable> PK2: email them. so you have proof of all communication
<PK2> Okay
<iptable> PK2: email complaints, customer service and support. Each email separate with full non-tech blurb of issue and full tech explanation of replicaiton and tests performed
<PK2> OK
<iptable> PK2: If they fail to resolve fast enough, you might (read your contract) have a right to ask for refund/discount or even complain to your Ofcom equivalent (gov communicaitons regulator) and get more.
<PK2> ok
<PK2> I'd try...
<PK2> Thanks for all suppor
<PK2> t
<iptable> PK2: in UK, it's normally 30 days for broadband and 7 days for mobile communications. But read through and give it a shot. No worries, use Ubuntu, get great (free!) support from community
<gdm85> hi there! I am having issues with the 'tar' command. Although the man page says that --ignored-failed-read shall not return a non-zero exit code, it does. any ideas?
<PK2> Yea
<josej> hola
<iptable> gdm85: you just want it to return a 0 exit code?
<gdm85> iptable: only in case of "file changed as we read it"
<josej> alguien me puede decir como configurar amule  tiene la ID baja y tengo todos los puertos abiertos
<PK2> Which language is this?
<PK2> Spanish?
<iptable> gdm85: the switch you mention is for unreadable files, not for "files changed during read"
<iptable> gdm85: also, it's ignore-failed-read, not ignored-failed-read
<josej> yes
<iptable> !es |josej
<ubottu> josej: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gdm85> iptable: I mistyped, the command is specified correctly
<iptable> gdm85 "don't exit with non-zero status on unreadable files" - that doesn't say "on file being written during read", but rather "on bad sectors and files locked form reading"
<josej> join #ubuntu-es
<iptable> josej: /join #ubuntu-es
<iptable> the /
<iptable> gdm85: what is the error message & code when tar reads files which are currently being written
<iptable> oh. file changed as we read it. that one?
<gdm85> iptable: yep. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=P1sjbpT8
<gdm85> the second one I triggered it by moving around a file
<gdm85> somebody advised me about this option, but I get it's not tailored for the file changed issue
<gdm85> honestly I'd just switch to 7z if I could preserve all filesystem attributes, without tar in the middle
<iptable> gdm85: try --warning=no-file-changed
<gdm85> iptable: mh, that might work! thanks
<iptable> gdm85: it will supress the warning about changed file, not sure, it might supress the error code too. haven't tested
<phre4k> gdm85: tar.lzma is roughly the same as 7z, only the container is different.
<phre4k> (joined 10:18 though, could've misunderstood the topic)
<gdm85> phre4k: I am uncomfortable with tar's command line syntax (and I use CLIs all the day). I know there is an xckd about it, but really - I am ready to give it away any day :)
<iptable> phre4k: to brief you in, question is: how to ignore tar's "file changed during read" message and make tar still return error code 0 on THAT message and only that message.
<gdm85> phre4k: yes I usually go for xz
<phre4k> gdm85: print a cheatsheet :D
<gdm85> phre4k: it's the only command I fail at learning consistently :P
<iptable> that's what the man pages are for
<iptable> and man page search option using /term
<gdm85> iptable: I know, but I don't like CLIs with specific parameter order requirements
<gdm85> phre4k: by the way, instead of --ignore-failed-read I will go for --warning=no-file-changed as iptable suggested. the former was never what I wanted to use
<phre4k> "I never remember whether tar xzvf or tar xzvf" :D
<phre4k> gdm85: yeah, I think that's a good solution
<iptable> without the -, it 'desn't matter
<phre4k> ^ thatsthejoke.jpg
<iptable> phre4k: gdm85 tar is trying to become sane nowadays. tar -zxvf for example is OLD and needs the correct order. tar zxvf and xzvf and vzxf will work as without - is the new way without syntax order. still, loads of syntax ordering for ignore dirs etc, but maybe one day...
<phre4k> iptable: I know that ;) but yes, you're right. I think Linux CLI has come a great way in the past, I wish I could program reasonably well to help development.
<phre4k> but I'm rather in IRC and supporting newbs than debugging that semicolon 3000 LOC ago
<iptable> haha, yes
<iptable> I like helping. We had a real good issue just before you joined. found that ISP was blocking certain files with deb extension (python*.deb) IF the user-agent is other than windows
<iptable> phre4k: ^ makes me happy to find out and angry some ISP would even do that.
<iptable> paid by Micro$oft?
<iptable> workaround was changing user-agent in apt ;)
<iptable> right, cofee time.
<gdm85> iptable: or use SSL/TLS :P
<iptable> gdm85: that will work if 1. your repo accepts ssl, 2. the ISP is not running a transparent SSL proxy which is possible nowadays
<iptable> gdm85: all thanks to the SSL-SNI extension
<gdm85> iptable: eh?
<iptable> gdm85: ? the user had an ISP transparent proxy issue.
<gdm85> iptable: so the client had installed custom CAs? that would make SSL not really mitm-proof
<iptable> gdm85: no, the client did not have custom CAs
<gdm85> iptable: your ISP cannot impersonate another website identity if you verify certificate chains and CAs
<iptable> gdm85: besides, the repos did not serve https and the user would like a more permanent solution than hoping for SSL everywhere
<iptable> gdm85: you ISP can do it if they enforce proxy use and push it's configs to you using 3rd party tools, the router that THEY own etc for example
<iptable> gdm85: alternatively, a quiet redirect with passthrough using SNI would work, but you would notice that you get redirects to another URL. Like I said, lots of ways
<iptable> gdm85: also, there is SSLsplit and SSLstrip. 2 more ways
<gdm85> iptable: I am sorry but that's not how it works. if your client (wget, apt etc) verifies certificates you can't get a mitm on SSL
<gdm85> we are talking here about apt or cli tools, no?
<gdm85> it's != than browsers or mobile phones
<iptable> gdm85: correct. read on sslsplit.
<gdm85> iptable: you still need forged certificates. I am referring only to an (ideal) situation where you don't have a compromised set of CA certs, nor somebody can forge certs
<iptable> gdm85: we are talking about an ISP who also happens to have a cert signing authority
<iptable> besides, as stated, user-agent rewrite seems like a more permanent workaround for all possible software sources
<gdm85> iptable: has the customer such CA in its /etc/ssl/certs (or equivalent)?
<iptable> besides, as stated, user-agent rewrite seems like a more permanent workaround for all possible software sources
<gdm85> I would prefer not allowing such ISP eyes pry
<iptable> gdm85: ^ I'm not willing to entertain the issue any more forward with more information.
<gdm85> it's not entertainment, I was reading misinformation. have a nice day! :)
<iptable> gdm85: if an ISP blocks any part of my traffic, other than purely-illegal torrent sites (and that only by blacklisting IP access, not DNS/HTTP redirect voodoo), they are not worth my time.
<gdm85> yeah I'd agree
<iptable> I agree (while not happily) that blocking illegal movie downloads is OK, it is law.
<Guest48279> bjr tt le monde
<iptable> but python*.deb based on user-agent being other than windows? :D
<Fuchs> Guest48279: English works better in here, and not abbreviated French probably in the French channels *nods*
<theadmin> iptable: An ISP blocking a client simply because it's not Windows doesn't make any sense, to be honest.
<gdm85> iptable: ^ see my previous question. if answer is no then ISP can't do nothing to mitm. and I am not a big fan of SSL/CAs, but at least let's not spoil it for what's working
<theadmin> If they are, that's not a good ISP.
<theadmin> Just get rid of them.
<iptable> theadmin: I know!. But here we go: wget of all possible files works apart from some deb files. Tried everything, including putting those deb files on my own server. He get's 503 with those. WOrks from windows though. faking user-agent to widnows also starts to work :/
<iptable> theadmin: not my ISP ;)
<theadmin> iptable: Still get rid of them :P
<iptable> theadmin: looks like python*.deb match for user-agent on a filter. If I could, I would fire all of them and hire someone with a brain :D
<gdm85> yeah indeed. and use an SSL APT mirror. at least they can't check what you download
<iptable> not that it matters if they know I downloaded apache :/
<iptable> Not all mirrors of all packages have SSL, that's the point I was making. Besides, if machine is slow (or connection) SSL == overhead.
<theadmin> ...not too much overhead.
<iptable> *depends* ;)
<iptable> anyways, points given and taken, boycott the ISP and move on :)
<iptable> solution
<iptable> oh ch.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have HTTPS :/ Neither does gb.archive.ubuntu.com. So, user-agent is the only way.
<Guest48279> hello
<iptable> Hellol
<Guest48279> how ar u
<iptable> Querstion?
<iptable> I'm ok
<phre4k> iptable: blocking DEB files is horrible. I'd certainly quit this contract
<Guest48279>  so  .  i   have each problem with my computer hp probook 4540 s
<gdm85> it might also be a simple mistake in their smart firewall rules
<iptable> phre4k: yes. So I advised the user to complain to support and complains line in email (proof of communication) and if they don't respond within contractual time, ask for refund/discount/cancellation
<gdm85> that's why I wouldn't want to play whack-a-mole with them
<iptable> gdm85: hard to misspell python*.deb && user-agent !~ ".*windows.*" :P But yes, it *could* be. hence I advised to complain first.
<gdm85> iptable: I had once some hosts modifications that would block too much. it was a similar issue..
<iptable> or they block it as python is a hacker tool :P Just like wget, dig and telnet :D
<Guest48279>  inh .....
<iptable> ah, good old time of silly corporate...
<Guest48279> ssomeone can help me
<Guest48279> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?,?,?,?
<iptable> gdm85: could be. but why user-agent type block! that's wrong. It blocks wget and apt user agent. you make it windows and it works.
<gdm85> iptable: because you hack0rz!!11!! :P
<iptable> Guest48279: Well, you need to tell us what the problem is first. Saying "I have a problem" doesn't make us know how to help you.
<iptable> gdm85: haha, yes. wind0ws corporate (IT) policies ... gotta hate 'em.
<gdm85> iptable: have customer tweet publicly about it. see their reply
<gdm85> (nowadays that's the fastest lane)
<Guest48279>  okay .  fine  .    i can use my wirless network with  ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> gdm85: What ISP is that? Just so I'll know to stay away from them :P
<iptable> gdm85: now THAT is a good point.
<phre4k> iptable: proves again many ISPs are mismanaged shitholes of data destruction and politics
<gdm85> theadmin: iptable knows, not mine :P
<theadmin> Oh.
<iptable> can't remember. PK2 what's you ISP?
<phre4k> have to go to work, cu there :D
<PK2> Mine is ABSPL
<phre4k> ah, great. Nothing from Germany. :D
<phre4k> cul8r
<theadmin> Well... Never heard of that. So probably won't run into it :P
<nagromlt> no sound off speakers
<nagromlt> just headphones
<iptable> PK2: what country isthat?
<theadmin> nagromlt: Unplug headphones?
<nagromlt> want to BUMP Natasha Bedingfield
<iptable> Guest48279: so you can use your wireless network. and?
<PK2> India
<PK2> I'm in India
<iptable> oh
<iptable> that explains a lot. India ISP...
<Guest48279>  io don't see wirless option
<iptable> Guest48279: what is your wireless network card?
<Guest48279> realink 3290
<iptable> Guest48279: let me google that for you. http://askubuntu.com/questions/455030/ralink-rt3290-wifi-driver-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<nagromlt> help with Ubuntu sound?
<iptable> nagromlt: so you have sound in headphones but not via speakers?
<nagromlt> yeah
<iptable> nagromlt: is this a desktop or laptop? Are the speakers built-in?
<nagromlt> iptable, yeah
<iptable> nagromlt: yeah which one? desktop/laptop?
<nagromlt> lap built in
<nagromlt> hang on
<iptable> ok. if you unplug headphones, do you get sound?
<iptable> in speakers that is
<iptable> nagromlt: ^
<nagromlt> The program 'snd' can be found in the following packages:
<nagromlt>  * snd-gtk-jack
<nagromlt>  * snd-gtk-pulse
<nagromlt>  * snd-nox
<nagromlt> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<iptable> nagromlt: do NOT install stuff just like that. You DO have sound in headphones, so obviously it works.
<nagromlt> obv
<iptable> nagromlt: so, if you unplug headphones, do you get sound in the speakers then?
<nagromlt> just hard sound
<nagromlt> no jinput
<nagromlt> i guess
<nagromlt> no jinput for 5sound
<iptable> jinput?
<iptable> wait, what's hard sound.
<nagromlt> jscvksd?
<nagromlt> jsnd?
<nagromlt> wtvr it is
<iptable> Can you please describe the issue EXACTLY?
<nagromlt> how exactly
<iptable> what's hard sound?
<nagromlt> hardrvsnd
<HP__> join #kiwiirc-default
<nagromlt> wait
<nagromlt> ytbesnd continuing...
<nagromlt> fcktht
<iptable> are you trolling or can't type?
<nagromlt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5RuGj0g1tk
<nagromlt> iptable, drunk
<iptable> nagromlt: then get sleep.
<nagromlt> NO
<iptable> and no, we will not be watching your youtube link
<nagromlt> gud
<nagromlt> I needz to play it loud now.
<iptable> you needz to talk normal, respond to questions and behave. Trust me on this.
<iptable> So, if you unplug the headphones, does sound come out of speakers at all or not?
<nagromlt> yes, sound,  sorry
<nagromlt> hard sound only
<iptable> waht is hard sound?
<iptable> can you define that please?
<nagromlt> seems
<nagromlt> just sound out of hard speaker
<nagromlt> (built in)
<iptable> wait, what's a soft speaker then?
<nagromlt> laptop
<Guest48279>  thank i will try
<nagromlt> intal celeron
<iptable> can you please tell me everything. what works and what doesn't? you have
<iptable> you are not helping yourself
<nagromlt> Im being fucked with
<iptable> 1. headphones in jack works, right?
<iptable> 2. laptop built-in speaker works?
<iptable> 3. what doesn't work?
<nagromlt> iptable,   yeah
<iptable> answer all 3
<nagromlt> dpeaker 5.1
<zhanglf> hi
<nagromlt> ok
<nagromlt> hang on
<zhanglf> anyone here?
<nagromlt> snd c heack?
<nagromlt> you want snd check?
<iptable> so what doesn't work is some external speakers you are putting in the headphone jack while sound works from built-in speakers and when you plugin headphones to that jack it works too?
<nagromlt> or LAN chk?
<nagromlt> jsound-in not yet
<iptable> nagromlt: fix your speakers then. if headphones works and built-in speakers work, ubuntu works. your external speakers have a fault, are unplugged from power or incompatible.
<nagromlt> saschpe?
<iptable> now please have a lie down as you are not making sense.
<nagromlt> whats that?
<iptable> last watning
<iptable> warning
<nagromlt> ?
<OerHeks> iptable, let him go ( to sleep)
<nagromlt> is there a terminal command i can typ?
<iptable> I'm done responding OerHeks ;)
<nagromlt> type?
<nagromlt> what is  a good command to let you know what my sound drivers are doing?
<nagromlt> really
<nagromlt> :P
<nagromlt> I though snd ls was good
<nagromlt> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<nagromlt> nagromlt@nagromlt-laptop:~$ drv
<nagromlt> No command 'drv' found, did you mean:
<nagromlt>  Command 'dav' from package 'dav-text' (universe)
<nagromlt>  Command 'ddv' from package 'ncbi-tools-x11' (universe)
<nagromlt>  Command 'drc' from package 'drc' (universe)
<unopaste> nagromlt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nagromlt> weak
<nagromlt> old school had a left stop...
<nagromlt> stoop left
<OerHeks> nagromlt, easy on the enter, buddy, you are flooding the servers.
<nagromlt> ok
<nagromlt> not trying to
<nagromlt> damn
<nagromlt> sign of?
<phre4k> I'm back and I have a question :D
<betehess_> hi, I am currently trying to reinstall Ubuntu, but my /home was encrypted and I don't know how to avoid re-formatting it (the Format? box stays checked)
<iptable> betehess_: double-click on the /home to edit it and uncheck FOrmat.
<iptable> phre4k: choot
<iptable> shoot
<phre4k> debconf-get-selections --installer doesn't work, the corresponding /var/log/installer/... files are size 0. Why that? I want to install Ubuntu on a few Desktops and it's making my life harder than it should be
<iptable> phre4k: you want to install same packages on all desktops?
<phre4k> I don't want to do the preseed txt by hand, I hate that part. I have an existing Debian preseed file but I don't think it works
<phre4k> iptable: yep, and I have modified some config files I may include in a .deb
<betehess_> iptable: it stays grey even when I open the box. If I change to ext3, it's ungreyed, then I uncheck and validate, then it comes back checked and grey
<phre4k> for now I'd package it and transfer via USB/rcp but in the future I want to to an apt-cache-ng server
<Guest2> join #tps
<iptable> betehess_: you are not supposed to change the filesystem. otherwise of course it will try to format
<Fuchs> works a bit better with a / in front of it, Guest2
<iptable> phre4k: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<betehess_> iptable: I don't want to change it (I always go back to ext4, which I've always used), I am just trying to outsmart the UI...
<betehess_> iptable: don't know why, but it seems ok with /
<iptable> betehess_: so, when you start installer, what changes have you done in the partitioner altogether? at what point did it mark as "format"?
<iptable> betehess_: also, make sure you got the right partition in question and you saved the encryption key for your /home
<LinuxNewb> i accidentally deleted the start menu button, how do i put it back on my lubuntu?
<iptable> betehess_: alternative would be to mark /home as "do not use" and manually enable it after install, incuding encryption
<jost> Hi! I'd like to move / and /boot to a new harddrive. How do I do that? In which grub configuration file do I have to set the UUIDs of the new partitions?
<topand> hello
<betehess_> iptable: I don't do anything special. I want to re-used the same formatting, so I first have sda1 as non encrypted /boot, then have sda{2,3,4} as physical encyrpted volumes
<iptable> phre4k: a better way would be to use aptitude with aptitude search '~i!~M'. It will least manually installed packages instead. which is great.
<topand> anyone know how fix dpkg error ?
<betehess_> iptable: then I try to configure /, swap and /home
<iptable> jost: you have to chroot to new drive installation and update-grub2. you need to mount /proc /sys and /dev first for the chroot.
<iptable> betehess_: how did you choose to have /home encrypted? tickbox or dmcrypt?
 * iptable goes for a breakd
<Guest2> hi
<LinuxNewb> so does anyone know
<betehess_> iptable: ok, will try something else, I hope it will work
<alkisg> If I `dd` ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso to a USB stick, is it supposed to be bootable under UEFI?
<alkisg> I'm not seeing the required "EFI" subdirectory anywhere...
<jost__> Sorry for the repetition, I'm having connection problems... I'd like to move / and /boot to a new harddrive. How do I do that? In which grub configuration file do I have to set the UUIDs of the new partitions?
<alkisg> jost__: don't have much time to help you, but one easy way would be to use tune2fs to set the same uuid to those partitions, and then just run grub-install
<jost__> alkisg: ok, I'll look into that, thanks
<marshal0505>  /window move 13
<cfhowlett> command or tool to download files from the net.  need to be able to restart after interruptions because China
<phre4k> iptable: will aptitude list uninstalled packages, too?
<iptable> phre4k: no, the command I gave you will only list installed manually packages
<nagromlt> why 4hreaking yung cmmnd?
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, wget can, doesn't it? wget --continue url
<nagromlt> tell
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, wha ... really?!
<nagromlt> --
<nagromlt> oft aft
<nagromlt> AF''T
<nagromlt> ten
<nagromlt> burn
<phre4k> wtf?
<nagromlt> fIgg
<fidel__> nagromlt: do you expect help after such an input mess? ;)
<Ben64> nagromlt: can you not
<nagromlt> no
<nagromlt> if ghtu
<nagromlt> thuuu nuu nuu
<nagromlt> w33r
<DJones> nagromlt: Stop that, you're not making any sense, so people can't help you.
<nagromlt> lertrewntwern
<phre4k> iptable: could I do the following? 1. dpkg --get-selections > .txt, 2. create preseed file for installer, 3. install previously exported packages via preseed plus self-packaged .DEB?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: look into aria2 , segmented downloader, continues, lots of other cool features
<phre4k> cfhowlett: if you use BitTorrent it'd work too
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, jups, i just tested it
<iptable> phre4k: not really. you will mark all dependencies to manually install
<OerHeks> phre4k, behind that great wall, torrent is not possible as far as i know
<phre4k> OerHeks: rent a VPN?
<phre4k> or are VPN connections also firewalled somehow?
<phre4k> I'd love to see the Great Firewall config
<OerHeks> phre4k, that should work, but wget -c or --continue works fine.
<phre4k> OerHeks: I wouldn't use it though, because I'd fear the authorities coming down on me if I look at a web page with "compromising" stuff
<phre4k> or was that North Korea?
<leni1> hello all. I have a Debian installation that I have installed  several programs on. I want to make an image of the current  installation as it stands and be able to boot from it. Anyone  who can point me to any good tutorials and tools?
<leni1> 14:00 -!- #debian Cannot send to channel
<OerHeks> you might need to register with freenode, leni1
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ben64> leni1: you may need to register to use that channel, this channel is ubuntu only
<Ben64> bah, beaten by OerHeks
<OerHeks> against spammers & funny people
<LinuxNewb> should all windows program run on wine?
<Ben64> !appdb | LinuxNewb
<ubottu> LinuxNewb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<OerHeks> LinuxNewb, should, but they don't ( all)
<OerHeks> see the wineHQ database.
<LinuxNewb> i see. because i just downloaded a windows chess interface and it worked and i thought maybe everything else would work
<Pricey> OerHeks: Ben64: lenil was registered & identified. Check out cap identify-msg, perhaps also bansearch.pl
<Ben64> Pricey: huh?
<OerHeks> Pricey, never knew about bansearch.pl
<phre4k> LinuxNewb: you want to run as few Windows programs with WINE as possible, not only because of security risks
<Pricey> Ben64: The user you were saying needed to be identified to speak in the other channel was already identified.
<Pricey> Ben64: /whois first also works ;)
<LinuxNewb> phre4k:  security risk??  why
<Ben64> Pricey: not really our job to check all that
<Pricey> Ben64: Really? You were trying to give advice and it was pretty useless advice...
<iptable> LinuxNewb: it's windows applications, windows exploits etc on a linux-windows API translator to linux stack. It may pose security risks that you get in windows.
<Ben64> Pricey: i did say "may" and OerHeks's bot trigger directed to #freenode, where they can help with issues like that. this channel is strictly Ubuntu support. thanks for your comments though, i'll take them under advisement (tossed in the bin)
<LinuxNewb> iptable:  ok that convinces to delete all windows software i just downloaded
<Pricey> Ben64: I'm struggling to see why this is an issue? It would've taken you 5s to check if they really were identified (e.g. with /whois) before giving them useless advice which didn't apply to them, wasting their time?
<LinuxNewb> thanks for letting me know
<Ben64> Pricey: i'm struggling to see why you need to even bring this up in this channel
<Pricey> Ben64: Because we want to give good support? :(
<Ben64> Pricey: in this channel, good Ubuntu support, #freenode is where good IRC support lives
<iptable> LinuxNewb: you could instead install windows VM (virtual machine) under VirtualBox software for example and run your windows software there in isolation
<iptable> LinuxNewb: that makes complete sense then ;)
<LinuxNewb> do i need windows key to run that?
<iptable> LinuxNewb: yes you do. You need a copy of windows
<LinuxNewb> i need to do that now
<Pricey> Ben64: Ugh, just... just be excellent to each other.
<nilekada> how to image a current Linux installation so that I can boot from it and not have to reinstall my programs from scratch
<LinuxNewb> can i find VM in software manager?
<nilekada> Anyone know any good tutorials and tools
<iptable> LinuxNewb: 1. install virtualbox (from software manager). It is a computer emulator. In the emulator, you create new virtual machine and install windows in it (you need a copy of windows install media CD or ISO, as said)
<iptable> nilekada: what's the end goal? moving it to another machine or what?
<phre4k> is there a way to only show manually changed package states? iptable?
<nilekada> iptable: I simply don't want to do a fresh install on my computer
<nilekada> I'm planning to wipe my disk and repartition it
<nilekada> So I wanted to image my current installation as a bootable image, then wipe the disk and install the image
<nilekada> So that I'm up and running
<phre4k> hm, i just wanted to tell him about tar... :D
<iptable> phre4k: no. this command (aptitude) will show manually installed packages. No command I am aware of for (manually uninstalled ones)
<iptable> nilekada I have an answer but you left
<phre4k> aptitude search '~i!~M' shows a looong list with unnecessary information, do I have to awk it out or does aptitude have a flag to only show package names for exporting?
<phre4k> ah, got it, -F '%p'
<iptable> ooh, nice. I normally awk it out. good to know.
 * iptable goes for a lunch break
<phre4k> sooo, if I do the aptitude search '~il~M' -f '%p' > selections.txt, then modify a preseed file to install the system, how do I install the packages again automatically? I know it's possible with aptitude install $(< selections.txt) but how do I put this in the preseed file?
<phre4k> s/-f/-F/
<betehess_> iptable: looks like there is a bug in the installer: I wasn't able to uncheck the Format? box for the *last* partition I was setting. So I configured /home before swap, and was able to uncheck it. I just hope it's really doing that right now
<iptable> I believe you can ask preseed which packages to install
<iptable> betehess_: cool
<iptable> phre4k: I believe you can TELL preseed which packages to install
<ikonia> phre4k: approach it as if you are doing a net install build
<ikonia> you have to define the package manifest
<phre4k> iptable: is there a preseed file generator somewhere? I just wasted 8 work hours on researching stuff for automatic deployment of Linux installation, no wonder it's so hard to find Linux admins :D
<iptable> phre4k: see ikonia reply. and no, no generator I ever used. Just research preseed package installation
<iptable> phre4k: d-i pkgsel/include string package1 package2
<iptable> phre4k: that's how you list packages to install
<phre4k> the Ubuntu docs are extremely shitty in this regard. I remember finding the 14.04 preseed.txt but it isn't linked in the wiki anywhere
<iptable> phre4k: it's debian-installer preseed so check debian manuals. it all works on ubuntu
<ikonia> phre4k: tone down the language
<ikonia> the docs are pretty good
<phre4k> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization → links to 10.04 guide and doesn't have current info
<LinuxNewb> iptable:  your method will allow me to use lubuntu for the next 10 years.
<phre4k> and yeah, I know that preseed doesn't change much, but it's still bad the file isn't easily available through the wiki
<iptable> LinuxNewb: you are welcome ;)
<phre4k> here's the file I'm talking about: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<ikonia> phre4k: install CD
<ikonia> phre4k: you're not doing an install CD
 * iptable really goes for lunch now
<phre4k> ikonia: I don't? I thought I run around installing computers with an USB drive
<ikonia> phre4k: are you trying to build a custom CD or a preseed build ?
<phre4k> I'm trying to install 3 PCs with the same config and don't want to use Ansible/Chef for reasons
<ikonia> phre4k: are you trying to build a custom CD or a preseed build ?
<phre4k> ikonia: custom ISO for USB needs a preseed file, doesn't it?
<ikonia> depends what you're doing
<phre4k> I don't want a live CD, I just want to have a CD/USB ISO which allows me to customize what's installed and how it's configured
<ikonia> do you're trying to make a custom install cd
<phre4k> for deploying a few computers now and a few dozens later
<phre4k> ikonia: yes, and for that I need a preseed file, don't I?
<ikonia> phre4k: thats certainly a good way of doing it yes
<cfhowlett> !cookie | OerHeks, man that command was EXACTLY what I needed!  You just saved me multiple trips to the local Embassy for proxy'd internet.  cookies, beer, and a maple bacon flavored eggnog are yours!  Just meet me in Beijing.
<ubottu> OerHeks, man that command was EXACTLY what I needed!  You just saved me multiple trips to the local Embassy for proxy'd internet.  cookies, beer, and a maple bacon flavored eggnog are yours!  Just meet me in Beijing.: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, have fun
<phre4k> is there a way to go through all questions asked by the installer, create a file and then use it? I only found debconf-get-selections --installer but that's empty
<phre4k> the package list I have now, thanks to iptable's help
<ikonia> phre4k: certainly not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> I don't think it's interactive like that
<phre4k> I did debconf-get-selections and piped it into a file but that file now contains a lot of bullshit, like setting a timezone which I never set, 3 times a different one
<iptable> phre4k: timezone is being set during installation ;) so you could combine that and the aptitude result for package selection
<BluesKaj_> hiyas all
<nabn_> hi. i have virtualbox installed. but  i get /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<lantizia> Any ideas how I get this not to alternate? (so it prints 24 spaces then 31 underscores?).....   printf '%.0s ''%.0s_' {1..24} {1..31}
 * cfhowlett is amazed how much use and power can be gained by knowing the right command.  Hats off to Oerheks and wget -c FOO
<phre4k> I think I will install the systems manually with the minimal install and just do aptitude install ($ < selections.txt)
<phre4k> * aptitude install $(< selections.txt)
<luca> hi
<luca> hat jemand erfahrung mit wine?
<fidel__> luckybunny: this is the english channel
<Hercules> can I have a free disc of Ubuntu ? ( I live in India ) I am of 13 years and doesn't have fast internet or can get a CD from local store ( cause they got windows only none of them Ubuntu ) ?
<fidel__> ups
<fidel__> Hercules: the program shitit was stoped. see: http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<fidel__> *shipIt*
<Hercules> I know.
<Hercules> Thats why requesting here.
<Jesper--> It's not free but you can buy it here: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146
<fidel__> Hercules: this is a support-channel - we dont ship marketing things on our costs for canonical ;)
<Hercules> um.. someone said that ask here.
<fidel__> as you have internet-access right now - considered using the minimal-cd?
<Hercules> its dial-up internet.
<cfhowlett> Hercules, best you buy it then
<cfhowlett> Hercules, better idea: your India Ubuntu Group
<OerHeks> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team/
<Hercules> ok
<ahmed__> Hello everybody, Kindly I would like to set multiple VLAN ids to one interface with one IP address of Ubuntu VM , Is that possible ? if yes, How to do it please ?
<nabn> when i do 'lsmod | grep vbox' , it says 'vboxdrv 339502'. how can i find out where vobxdrv is located? i tried 'which vboxdrv', but it doesn't say anything..
<Ben64> nabn: find /lib | grep vboxdrv
<Ben64> nabn: why do you need to find it
<Nedal> hi guys ! well I want to know what command should I do to find the files that exactly are made by 4 characters ( like for example I have ' file' , 'tata' 'toto' and 'tutu' in my directory , what command will print just those 3 files)
<j4son> nabn: `modinfo vboxdrv`
<nabn> Ben64, i am having trouble setting up genymotion (android emulator). It needs virtualbox. Though i have it installed, genymotion still fails to load, says i need to do etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup. but i dont have vboxdrv under etc/init.d,
 * rknk8 slapped zxc with a wet kipper!
<ahmed__> Hello everybody, Kindly I would like to set multiple VLAN ids to one interface with one IP address of Ubuntu VM , Is that possible ? if yes, How to do it please ?
<Ben64> nabn: you might want to contact the developer with that, they may have a solution already
<nabn> Ben64, i am trying googling online since this morning. maybe i'll contact the devs now. thanks.
<EriC^^> nabn: try to reinstall virtualbox
<nabn> EriC^^, i did that. i purged vbox that i installed from ubuntu repos, installed again from deb file dwlded directly from virtualbox's website. i now have /etc/init.d/vboxdrv, but still genymotion fails to load. :( looking into it currently.
<EriC^^> nabn: oh ok
<iptable> nabn reboot
<iptable> oh
<iptable> dann, it's udev, reboot would solve it.
<ahmed__> I would like to set multiple VLAN ids to one interface with one IP address of Ubuntu VM , Is that possible ? if yes, How to do it please ?
<iptable> ahmed__: the othe way
<phre4k> is there no alternate CD for 14.04+?
<iptable> ahmed__: create multiple vlans for that interface (which create multiple "virtual" interfaces) and assign IPs to those
<iptable> ahmed__: let me google that for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan
<ahmed__> is it possible that those IPs are the same ?
<iptable> ahmed__: theoretically yes
<iptable> ahmed__: you need to configure your routing table very carefully though
<ahmed__> OK I will need also to configure the same VLAN ids at the receiver node ?
<ahmed__> not the sender only ?
<ahmed__> see here please you will find what I am asking for but here the ips are different http://linux.cloudibee.com/2007/12/linux-vlan-configuration/
<ahmed__> what I want to be the same
<ahmed__> is that fine ?
<DeeJayTwo> I noticed apt-get update now gives me this error:
<DeeJayTwo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<DeeJayTwo> can anybody tell me how to fix it?
<rio_zenta> Hello
<rio_zenta> I recently got a Lenovo machine and when I plug my earphones into the dual headphone/microphone jack, the sound coming out is very soft and the vocals aren't clear. Is there a way to fix this issue?
<iptable> rio_zenta: change the speaker configuration to "headphones" maybe. sounds like it thinks it's a 5.1 system. try pavucontrol utility (install it).
<iptable> rio_zenta: if not, then your headphone jack is very bad quality most likely.
<rio_zenta> iptable, it works in windows 7, so I don't think the jack *is the issue*
<iptable> rio_zenta: check pavucontrol speaker configuration. somwhere you will have the option to check if it's headphones, 5.1 or whatever else
<sweta_rk> oc
<rio_zenta> iptable, apart from that, is it possible that the firmware/drivers arent working properly on linux?
<iptable> rio_zenta: not if soudn from speakers comes out right
<iptable> rio_zenta: highly unlikely that is
<rio_zenta> let me check that to confirm.
<rio_zenta> iptable, The sound is also quite soft from the speakers. The volume is at +60% and it's "soft"
<iptable> rio_zenta: install pavucontrol and check the configuration. also, is it still too low at 100%?
<iptable> rio_zenta: my speakers dont' pickup properly until between 80% and 100% for some reason
<phre4k> sorry, got disconnected. Is there still an alternate install CD for Ubuntu 14.04+ or did it get merged with the server ISO?
<rio_zenta> iptable, It's audible at 81% now on the speakers, although for headphones the vocals are poor at most volumes.
<phre4k> sry, found the answer already. There is no alternate install ISO anymore: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<iptable> rio_zenta: did you look at all the configuration tabs in pavucontrol yet?
<disturberoffiles> Hi! Suddenly Digikam shows no thumbnails or photos. I'm on version 3.3.0 . I tried reinstall digikam, remove my database, reinstall kipi-plugins but no change. Digikam lists the photos correctly as numbers in each folder, but does not make any thumbnails.
<rio_zenta> iptable, It says I have pavucontrol installed but I can't find it in the application menu
<rio_zenta> Unless Pavu is an acronym for Pulse Audio/
<rio_zenta> *?
<iptable> rio_zenta: open terminal and type in (surprise): pavucontrol
<rio_zenta> iptable, I checked all the configurations. It is not Digital Stereo (HDMI) or Digital Surround 5.1 (HDMI)
<iptable> rio_zenta: so sound config is fine and sound is still too low? could be drivers then. if low in both speakers and headphones
<iptable> rio_zenta: try loading windows, put sound on MAX and load linux. see if that helps. could be some silly hardwaer control for sound on top of software one
<rio_zenta> iptable, With headphones, vocals are distorted
<rio_zenta> iptable, i'll try that. Another question: Is a laptop supposed to get unusually hot on 1 side when using linux?
<iptable> rio_zenta: yes and no. if it's getting hot, either 1. acpi is not working, or 2. the fans are not working, or 3. it's supposed to be this hot
<iptable> rio_zenta: install lm-sensors and check temperature.
<iptable> rio_zenta: you might have a windows-only laptop :P
<rio_zenta> iptable, It says on the ubuntu site that this machine is linux-certified?
<iptable> rio_zenta: in which case, you need to sort out the problem.
<iptable> Is this a fresh isntall? new machine? have you tried 14.04 and 14.10 to see?
<rio_zenta> iptable, I find PSensor in software centre but no lm-sensors (unless that is not a piece of software)
<rio_zenta> iptable, yes, a fresh install of 14.04. I like staying on LTS, but do they backport upgrades to LTS?
<iptable> rio_zenta: aptitude search lm-sensors
<iptable> p   lm-sensors                      - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> including howto
<rio_zenta> iptable, I am using PSensor, which provides a GUI
<iptable> rio_zenta: ok
<leni1> hello all. I'd like to make an image of my current Linux installation and all the programs I've installed on it. Any ideas/tutorials/tools I can use?
<leni1> Most of what Google gives me is for a fresh install
<rio_zenta> Use a burn utility leni1
<iptable> leni1: image, as in, you want to image your installed OS on your HDD?
<finn_> Hi guys. Any one have problem with wi fi mouse? my problem is when ill start ubuntu and my mouse's wireless adapter in usb, ubuntu didnt start, only black screen. If ill start without adapter its work fine. Anyone pls help
<iptable> leni1: use clonezilla for example
<iptable> finn_: so not wifi mouse. but a wireless mouse?
<iptable> finn_: looks like a mouse issue. other USB devices in that slot plugged in and start fine?
<finn_> iptable Yes. this trouble only with logitech perfomance mouse
<iptable> finn_: guess what's wrong then? the mouse.
<finn_> iptable If adapter of this mouse plugged ubunty didnt start. sry for bad english. ill hope u understand me
<iptable> we can't help fix mice here
<finn_> if i use none wireless mouse, ubuntu loading fine
<iptable> finn_: your wireless mouse is at fault!
<iptable> not ubuntu
<finn_> iptable. but windows loading fine with this mouse
<finn_> iptable. and if i plugged off the adapter ubuntu will start, after this i can plugged on adapter. and mouse work corectly
<iptable> finn_: the mouse doesn't work with ubuntu properly. it's badly designed. 99.9% of wireless mice have not this issue. btw, if laptop is plugged into power, same problem?
<iptable> or just on battery?
<japro> so it seems i busted a linux install on a usb stick by pulling it to early when shutting down. now googling tells me i should try boot-repair. the thing is said tool gives me no indication what it is actually doing. i can run it from a working ubuntu laptop but i want to repair the plugged in usb stick not the laptops install
<finn_> no cares battery or power
<japro> and it doesn't show any indication which device it is operating on or any way to select or specify it is mentioned in the manpages
<iptable> japro: data is already corrupt. copy again
<iptable> japro: then, once you copy, run this in terminal: sync
<iptable> that will ensure data is written
<japro> copy again what? i'm not talking about a usb stick that was created by copying a iso onto it. i installed ubuntu on it via the installer
<japro> also the device contains a encrypted volume so i hope whatever happened to the drive didn't obliterate that in some unrecoverable way
<iptable> japro: do it again. and syc
<umarmukthar> how to install latest gcc in Ubuntu14.04
 * iptable goes for a break
<japro> iptable, do what again?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> i have a problem
<pbx> elichai2, jump right into the details, with plenty of context
<elichai2> i rebooted my laptop and everything look weird
<elichai2> like Unity changed it's style&fonts
<elichai2> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-12-22_16_12_14-8GbB9Bmr.1419257607.png
<jmacdonald> the service "procps" never actually starts or stops does it?
<elichai2> sorry i left
<elichai2> <elichai2> like Unity changed it's style&fonts
<elichai2> <elichai2> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-12-22_16_12_14-8GbB9Bmr.1419257607.png
<elichai2> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-12-22_16_13_37-CTPTNVMi.1419257638.png
<elichai2> pbx,
<_Trullo> is it possible to change google to not move up to the url bar when starting to type something (search)
<_Trullo> I find it very annoying
<elichai2> pbx, ?
<elichai2> someone?
<EriC^^> elichai2: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> elichai2: that's chrome, the fonts are different than unity in it
<elichai2> EriC^^, it's not just chrome
<elichai2> everything is diffrent
<elichai2> *different
<elichai2> EriC^^, look: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-12-22_16_13_37-CTPTNVMi.1419257638.png
<elichai2> this is xchat-GNOME
<Chuck_Norris> elichai2: seems like it is running under wine -.-
<elichai2> it's not!
<elichai2> i tired using unity-tweak-tool to reset the theme, fonts, etc. i'll now reboot and check if it worked
<anonymous_> ahoj
<elichai2> fixed :)
<elichai2> Chuck_Norris, EriC^^, :)
<anonymous_> eu
<elichai2> thanks
<anonymous_> cyech republik
<anonymous_> help
<anonymous_> pokec
<hadifarn_> how can I copy a folder into /dir1/*/dir2 ?
<Chuck_Norris> elichai2: xD i don't deserve any credit, it was EriC^^
<hadifarn_> which means I want to copy to every folder that has dir2
<elichai2> lol, he did nothing either but still thanks :)
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: hmm? i didn't say anything either :D
<elichai2> *neither
<hadifarn_> e.g.  /dir1/12/dir2
<EriC^^> Chuck_Norris: it's xmas time
<EriC^^> thanks for everyoooooooooooneeeeeee
<EriC^^> :P
<Chuck_Norris> i know EriC^^ just saying :p happy chrismas to everyone :D
<japro> sigh, so it finds he luks header thingy but when i try to open it it errors with "Requested offset is beyond real size of device /dev..."
<japro> hrmf, this really makes me question the viability of having a encrypted setup on a usb drive if it's so easy to obliterate
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: for i in /dir1/*/dir2; do cp -r c $i; done
<EriC^^> ( replace c with the dir you want to copy )
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: so I copy this exact command? even keep the * ?
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: for i in /dir1/*/dir2; do cp -r /path/to/source $i; done
<EriC^^> yes the * is needed
<hadifarn_> cheers EriC^^
<rubick> I'm trying to switch from using ntpd to openntpd. When I try to start openntpd I get a permissions issue. I'm guessing there's some residual files from ntpd causing conflict, but I'm not sure where.
<rubick> I got it. it was apparmor causing havoc.
<ararob> can i disable a repo temporarely without deleting it?
<tekkbuzz> ararob: comment it out, or if it's in sources.list.d rename it somehthing.repo.bak
<ararob> right thnx
<dgelling> Hi, so I have some odd behaviour of tar under ubuntu 12.04 I don't quite understand. I've got a folder with symlinks, but want to include them as copies instead (for windows). When I provide the -h option however, it seems to include the files as hardlinks instead which shows up under windows as empty files. So it seems that the -h option doesn't do quite what it says in the man page, or what am I missing?
<BluesKaj_> ararob, yes, open /etc/apt/sources.list with root permissions and place a # in front of the repos deb url , it's also aka "commenting a line"
<hadifarn_> that didn't work EriC^^
<Frank_Leach> Hola....
<hadifarn_> https://gist.github.com/2f29e76f3ed74484e0da
<Frank_Leach> Having trouble with my laptop...when it multitasks with too many things it shuts down. Is there a command to check what the problem is?
<tekkbuzz> ararob: don't forget to run update after you change it.
<ararob> tekkbuzz, ok
<BluesKaj_> Frank_Leach, overheating perhaps?
<Frank_Leach> Yes, perhaps..
<Frank_Leach> My Ram is low, i ordered an upgrade set.
<BluesKaj_> what do have now memorywise?
<Frank_Leach> I use an old Dell Inspiron 1525, ram is only 2gb
<Frank_Leach> upgrading to 4gb, sadly the maximum
<BluesKaj_> that will help some, not a cure tho
<Frank_Leach> any tips Blue?
<Frank_Leach> Someone mentioned clean the fan out...never did it in 6 years I own it. That an option?
<fedorafan> Frank_Leach sure
<BluesKaj_> if you don't need fancy graphics then using the minimum desktop effects or none at all can help
<ararob> tekkbuzz, it worked >)
<BluesKaj_> Frank_Leach, yes , by all means if you can clean the cpu ..absolutely
<hadifarn_> this script copies the actual 'builder' folder into /var/www/camva/public/upload/user/*/editor/  i.e. /var/www/camva/public/upload/user/82/editor/builder
<hadifarn_> https://gist.github.com/2f29e76f3ed74484e0da
<hadifarn_> I want to copy the files and folders from builder into /editor
<Frank_Leach> minimum desktop effects...how do i go about doing that?
<hadifarn_> should I change copy line to cp -r /var/www/camva/public/builder/* $i ?
<phre4k> Frank_Leach: install XFCE
<phre4k> Frank_Leach: and use memtest86 to check your RAM for errors, I think it's even included with Ubuntu on boot
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: it should work i tested it here before
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: what's the exact command you're typing
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: I want to copy what's inside 'builder' into that destination. not the actual builder forlder.
<hadifarn_> I changed it to this one EriC^^ https://gist.github.com/91ad64f0f3ffc6b6e9d1
<phre4k> exit
<phre4k> oh, sry :D lol
<phre4k> terminal ftw
<phre4k> cu guys, have a nice day
<japro> oh well so since testdisk apparently can't detect the size of luks partitions it just guessed 2MB which then prompted that size error. so i sfdisked the partition size to the rest of the drive and now it works again
<japro> now i only need to fix the mbr
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: oh ok, well glad you figured out what your /path/to/source should be then
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: is that rm -rf ok? don't want to cockup
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: rmdir seems saner
<EriC^^> hadifarn_: and use "$i" instead of $i
<EriC^^> actually why remove -r in the first place?
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: want to keep the actual editor folder though
<EriC^^> you're only copying the files there that are showing anyways
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: want to delete what's inside to be sure nothing left over from our previous version
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: where do you mean I should use "$i"? in echo?
<EriC^^> no, in the rm -rf "$i"
<EriC^^> if a user has a space in the nick or something it wouldn't escape it
<EriC^^> ( it's highly unlikely he would but who knows what could happen )
<hadifarn_> EriC^^: ok then. that removes the whole editor folder. right? cp would work?
<hadifarn_> since the /editor does not exist
<EriC^^> yeah cp should create it
<hadifarn_> cool
<hadifarn_> will give this one a try now
<EriC^^> also put cp -r .... "$i"
<LNU> hello does anyone know if I wanted to change motd i just add a file /etc/motd.tail is that correct?
<Teh_Bucket> i'm in 14.04, i think this is the unity interface, whenever i hit alt, just alt, a search bar comes up, there's no shortcut for just alt listed in the keybaord shortcuts settings, anyone know how to disable this feature?
<EriC^^> Teh_Bucket: that's the hud
<EriC^^> Teh_Bucket: it's program dependent
<bunvita> hello, I'm sorry for my bad english speaking. would you mind helping me about SDD on ubuntu?
<pbx> Teh_Bucket, Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Launchers > Key to show the HUD
<compdoc> LNU, I think thats the right filename, but the wrong location
<EriC^^> Teh_Bucket: you can disable it in settings > keyboard, i disabled to test something once and i can't get it to turn back on though, so just a heads up
<Teh_Bucket> ah thanks pbx
<bunvita> I don't know what FS should I use
<Teh_Bucket> it said it was set to alt + L but was lying
<EriC^^> bunvita: ext4
<digitaljedi> hello everyone!!!
<LNU> compdoc but according to the document http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/motd.tail.5.html
<compdoc> its in /etc/update-motd.d
<compdoc> might not be the right filename either - my bad
<bunvita> EriC^^ : thanks for answering, I have alwais used ext4 on hdd but I have read that brtfs is better on SDD. But I'm not sure, then should I use ext4 on the SDD? thanks for the advice
<blackangelpr> bunvita, i am using ext4 on my scandisk extreme ssd and my  laptop its quite old Asus G73jh-A1 and it works perfectly :)
<compdoc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105689/how-is-etc-motd-updated
<EriC^^> bunvita: as far as ive heard brtfs isn't stable yet, i've seen some people use ssd with certain mounting options
<bunvita> blackangelpr & EriC^^ thanks, I'll use ext4
<EriC^^> bunvita: look into the discard or trim stuff for ssd, blackangelpr do you use these options in fstab?
<EriC^^> bunvita: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#TRIM
<blackangelpr> EriC^^,  before i fresh installed i did verify but since i install 14.0.1 i did not do it :p but it workings like magic  i am not sure if in this ver they do it on the installation process automatically need to verify hold on XD
<bunvita> EriC^^ thanks, I believe that discard is the better option
<bunvita> blackangelpr how could you verify ?
<EriC^^> bunvita: cat /etc/fstab
<bunvita> EriC^^ thanks
<c-moi> Hi there. I've installed a 14.04 LTS Ubuntu, I'd like to know what are the possibilities for someone who doesn't see very well. I'm currently trying Orca
<c-moi> (well, I'm trying to make it work)
<EriC^^> c-moi: ALT + SUPER + S TURNS ON THE SCREEN READER
<EriC^^> ( i'm j/k :) )
<juned> any ethical hacking channel for me
<mbalmer> 2B || !2B
<juned> we can run c programs  in Ubuntu
<juned> how
<c-moi> back... xchat just seg faulted
<EriC^^> c-moi: wb
<EriC^^> c-moi: alt+super+s turns the screen reader on
<c-moi> yes, i'm trying this shortcut for some time, with no success. I've tested the speackers, they are working perfectly
<c-moi> and alt+super+s just made xchat segfault :)
<EriC^^> it s
<EriC^^> same here
<EriC^^> it almost crashed right now :)
<EriC^^> c-moi: the shortcut seems
<c-moi> ok, glad to know I'm not the only one
<EriC^^> glitchy, ill brb it keeps hanging
<c-moi> I tried insert + space, it lauches the Orca configurator
<c-moi> wb
<EriC^^> thx
<EriC^^> c-moi: wow it's pretty annoying
<EriC^^> cause it keeps saying whatever the mouse is on
<c-moi> hum
<c-moi> at least you have something
<EriC^^> can you disable that
<c-moi> I'll check the sound configuration
<EriC^^> and have it only read what you highlight for instance?
<c-moi> another alt+super+s I guess
<lolloandmax> list
<lolloandmax> l
<lolloandmax> !l
<lolloandmax> !list
<ubottu> lolloandmax: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> c-moi: hold on
<blackangelpr> EriC^^,  i think its not enable do you recommend this http://ivanblagojevic.com/2014/05/ubuntu-14-04-ssd-trim-see-my-settings-first-time-on-ssd/    ??
<blackangelpr> :O
<c-moi> no problem, I'm on this configuration since a few days :)
<blackangelpr> http://pastebin.com/Wwwn84w7
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I remove list of all old kernels from the boot list?
<Petazz> Hi! Can I edit touchpad settings so that two finger scrolling is only enabled if both of the fingers are on the top 80% zone? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad)
<Petazz> I'm used to keeping my finger on the primary click area and then moving the pointer, but the current setting makes it scroll
<Aaron> Petazz, what are you using gnome?
<Aaron> Petazz, xinput list
<zykotick9> blackangelpr: fyi, it's better to run fstrim manually then have it constantly enabled (at least performance wise)
<Petazz> Aaron: Not sure, probably gnome. The "basic" Ubuntu 14 install for desktop
<Aaron> Petazz, okay, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Petazz> Aaron: Just read it
<Petazz> Does not answer my problem
<Aaron> it should;
<blackangelpr> zykotick9,  XD how to enable it on the fstab then i forgot :( cant find a straight answer on internet
<ikonia> 7/last blackangelpr
<ikonia> oops
<Aaron> Petazz, gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<Aaron> This usually happens when you disable your touchpad and then suspend your computer. To fix this just run this command:
<zykotick9> blackangelpr: not a good idea... but, i don't remember.
<blackangelpr> zykotick9, ok :)
<Petazz> Aaron: What exactly should that fix? Did you understand what I was after?
<zykotick9> blackangelpr: it's discard in fstab
<blackangelpr> zykotick9, appreciated
<Aaron> Petazz, to enable the scrolls on your Mouse,
<Petazz> Aaron: The scroll works, even too well
<c-moi> mojtaba, I'd humbly recommend to uninstall these linux kernel package, as Grub automaticaly searches for boot devices at the configuration step
<Petazz> But I want to tune it: I want to move the pointer when two fingers are touching the pad
<Petazz> The problem is this setting HorizTwoFingerScroll - Enables=1/Disables=0 horizontal scrolling when using two fingers anywhere on the touchpad.
<Petazz> I'd want to enable scrolling on the top 80% on the touchpad, not _anywhere_
<EriC^^> c-moi: xsel gets whatever is selected
<mojtaba> c-moi: I am using Ubuntu Tweak, but it just hangs and do not remove those old kernels
<EriC^^> c-moi: espeak <text> reads the text
<EriC^^> c-moi: but running espeak $(xsel) in a script.sh isn't working
<c-moi> EriC^^, I selected espeak for the voice
<EriC^^> c-moi: any idea why?
<c-moi> oh, I see...
<EriC^^> oh wait it's working, just not if i run it from a keyboard shortcut hmm
<EriC^^> maybe launch it in gnome-terminal -e
<EriC^^> c-moi: nope still wont work
<c-moi> the application need to be provides the Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface : AT-SPI
<EriC^^> ok i got it to work
<EriC^^> by leaving gnome-terminal open after it exits
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'bash ~/bla.sh; bash'"
<c-moi> bingo, xsel is not installed
<lolloandmax> join #RELOADED
<EriC^^> i installed xsel first
<EriC^^> but it needs gnome-terminal to stay open after it runs
<c-moi> I thought orca would be "out of the box" ready
<EriC^^> brb power outage i need to go to the circuit breaker box
<c-moi> ok
<EriC^^> brb
<kikko> !list
<ubottu> kikko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> c-moi: back
<c-moi> mojtaba, I don't know Ubuntu tweak, do you have a apt-get / aptitude / synaptic interface ? You should be able to see the linux image and uninstall them
<iamgodzilla> uit
<c-moi> EriC^^, wb, just installed xsel but still alt + super +s does not read anything in my configuration
<c-moi> I've checked the Orca conf
<c-moi> alt + super + s is the default shortcut
<c-moi> but in Unity (LTS 14.04), alt + (right)super + s shows all the virtual screen
<c-moi> perhaps is the a shortcut conflict
<EriC^^> c-moi: ok this is working gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'bash ~/bla.sh'"
<c-moi> I'll try that
<mojtaba> c-moi: I use apt-get normally
<mojtaba> c-moi: Could you please tell me how can I do that? (I am newbie)
<c-moi> EriC^^, do you have for about half a second, a new term which closes right away ?
<EriC^^> c-moi: yeah, im reading the man page to see if the window geometry can be selected
<japro> this is odd, so i have an usb stick install that was previously messed up but now both partitions (/boot and /) can be mounted again from a different install (ubuntu laptop)
<c-moi> mojtaba, 'sudo apt-cache search linux-image-3' should show you every kernel package available
<japro> anyway i wanted to reinstall grub on the usb stick again so i can boot the system on the stick
<japro> i managed to install grub to the stick but it will only boot the laptops install
<c-moi> mojtaba, I'm using 'sudo aptitude search linux-image' to see which one is installed, I don't remember the other way to see (perhaps with dpkg-query, really don't remember)
<japro> it seems to see the stick but claims "unknown filesystem" (ext4)
<blackangelpr> brb
<japro> it should understand ext4 right?
<c-moi> EriC^^, anyway, there is no sound reading any text on the screen.
<EriC^^> c-moi: did you install xsel ?
<c-moi> oh man
<japro> what are the conditions for grub to consider something bootable?
<c-moi> xsel is manually installed yes but...
<EriC^^> c-moi: if you open a terminal and type espeak $(xsel) with something selected does it work?
<c-moi> I do have espeak-data, but not the 'espeak' package itself !
<EriC^^> c-moi: it's kind of odd, it wasn't working without keeping it open earlier, and i keep modifying it to make it better and it acts out
<EriC^^> apparently when i add a ";" it is working
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'bash ~/bla.sh';"
<mojtaba> c-moi: The aptitude one, gave me a list with a row of (v,c,i,p and i A) What do they mean?
<c-moi> mojtaba, 'i' means it's installed
<EriC^^> my script is #!/bin/bash and espeak $(xsel) on the second line, and it's chmod'd +x
<c-moi> EriC^^, ok, i'll try that
<mojtaba> c-moi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9597016/
<blackangelpr> zykotick9, /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,noatime,discard 0       1
<c-moi> mojtaba, uninstall all linux-image with a "i" at the beggining, EXEPT for the one you're using ( uname -a )
<c-moi> mojtaba,  I'd recommend to keep at least two kernel
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, keep TWO kernels; current and immediate predecessor
<c-moi> EriC^^, ok the script does not end
<mojtaba> c-moi: Linux mojtaba-Studio-1555 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<EriC^^> c-moi: what do you mean?
<c-moi> and I have no error, and no sound
<EriC^^> c-moi: if you open a terminal and type espeak $(xsel) with something selected does it work?
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: thx
<c-moi> EriC^^, it does not give the shell back (sorry for my english)
<c-moi> i'll try
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, happy2help
<mojtaba> c-moi: how should I uninstall those with i? (What is i A?)
<EriC^^> mojtaba: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.xx.x-xx-generic
<c-moi> 'espeak $(xsel)' with a word selected on firefox says the word
<EriC^^> c-moi: ok, in keyboard and shortcuts, make a shortcut with this command:
<mojtaba> EriC^^: Will it remove also linux-imgae-extra and other related things?
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal --geometry=0x0 -e "bash -c 'bash ~/reader.sh';"
<c-moi> done
<c-moi> should I hear something ?
<EriC^^> c-moi: type gedit ~/reader.sh
<EriC^^> and type on the first line #!/bin/bash
<c-moi> #!/bin/bash
<c-moi> espeak $(xsel)
<EriC^^> on the second line type espeak $(xsel)
<EriC^^> ok great,
<c-moi> here is the exact content of the script
<EriC^^> type chmod +x ~/reader.sh
<c-moi> done
<EriC^^> what keyboard shortcut did you use?
<c-moi> alt+super+s
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> that might interfere or something i dont know
<EriC^^> try ctrl+alt+e
<c-moi> unity ?
<EriC^^> that's what i used, try it for testing purposes
<c-moi> when I type alt+(left)super+s I get the 4 virtual spaces
<EriC^^> try alt+ctrl+e if you haven't assigned it to something else already
<c-moi> crtl+alt+e gives nothingh
<c-moi> I don't think so, this is a fresh install
<EriC^^> do you get a tiny terminal that pops up for a second?
<c-moi> nope
<hariom> When I check my upstart script using init-checkconfig, I get this eror:   ERROR: failed to ask Upstart to check conf file
<EriC^^> i get a tiny a terminal next the the dash about half the icon's size
<c-moi> ps ux shows that the script is still running
<hariom> Pls note that I don't have GUI, its only CLI
<EriC^^> c-moi: it shouldn't keep running
<EriC^^> c-moi: check the command of the keyboard shortcut
<c-moi> ok
<EriC^^> c-moi: you're adding it in custom shortcuts right?
<c-moi> arf, no, I was executing it in a term ^^
<c-moi> sorry for that
<c-moi> EriC^^, ok, I made a custom shortcurts with gnome-terminal --geometry=0x0 -e "bash -c 'bash ~/read.sh';"
<c-moi> and it reads a selected text
<EriC^^> cool
<c-moi> (I've binded it to ctrl+alt+e)
<c-moi> in Unity 'Super+s' is binded to go from a working space to another
<c-moi> just like ctrl+alt+direction
<piotr_> hi
<demahum12> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<demahum12> I tried everything from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/403936/ssh-connect-to-host-localhost-port-22-connection-refused
<demahum12> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<demahum12> Any help?
<c-moi> so If I press "super+alt+s" it considers it's super+s. But alt+super+s doesn't trigger
<c-moi> demahum12, do you have a openssh-server ?
<c-moi> is it running ?
<demahum12> c-moi Yes I have it, i installed, uninstalled, rebooted, twice, hundred times... everything...
<c-moi> check any firewall and if the program is listening to port 22 (netstat -taupen)
<c-moi> check if it's running
<demahum12> c-moi:
<demahum12> c-moi: It's running.
<Pricey> demahum12: Can you pastebin the output of `netstat -tnlp`?
<demahum12> Pricey: moment...
<EriC^^> c-moi: xmag is pretty cool btw
<c-moi> xmag ?
<EriC^^> yeah type it in a terminal
<demahum12> Pricey: http://pastebin.com/PrXaQshG
<c-moi> I'll give it a look, I need something which speack what it sees, and a magnifying glass
<Pricey> demahum12: Looks like you don't have anything listenning on port 22 :)
<Pricey> demahum12: Do you definitely have an sshd installed and running?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, meh.  pastebinit is better
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: ? what's xmag have to do with pastebinit?
<EriC^^> it lets you magnify a box on the screen
<Pricey> demahum12: `sudo service ssh (start|status)` etc.
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, nicer display for one.  I gather xmag is a copy/paste solution.
<c-moi> nope
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: no, it's a magnifier, try xmag in the terminal
<EriC^^> it's part of the X11-apps
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, ah, it's a different type of tool!  got it.  sorry.
<c-moi> xmag is a magni.. oh well :)
 * cfhowlett facepalms keyboard and begs forgiveness
<c-moi> ^^
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: hehe
<demahum12> Pricey: As you see... http://pastebin.com/eLWcp5ay
<c-moi> I'll try to make it work "user-friendly-ly" :p
<c-moi> demahum12, ps aux |grep ssh
<c-moi> and see the openssh-server file config
<c-moi> you should have a "Listen 22" at least
<demahum12> c-moi: http://pastebin.com/qqmMbx1S
<Pricey> demahum12: Sorry i meant 'status' or 'start', not both.
<c-moi> demahum12, 'grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config'
<Pricey> demahum12: But yes, seems like it's running but not configured to listen anywhere, c-moi's on the ball!
<demahum12> Pricey: ssh start/running, process 1105
<Finetundra> where would i go to ask questions about running something under wine in ubuntu?
<demahum12> c-moi: Port 21 is the output
<c-moi> \o/
<squinty> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<c-moi> ftp is on its way
<c-moi> seriously, try ssh -p 21 localhost
<Finetundra> thanks
<blackangelpr> Finetundra, https://forum.winehq.org/
<demahum12> c-moi: I tried it before you even said it. It works!!!! :D :D :D
<stoogenmeyer> Hi, I watned to ask.. where would be a good place to ask upstart related questions ?
<demahum12> Pricey: Thanks a lot!!! :D
<c-moi> nice
<demahum12> c-moi: Thanks a looottttt!!! :D :D :D
<c-moi> you can change the "Port" directive now
<demahum12> c-moi: how?
<c-moi> and restart the sshd daemon :)
<c-moi> vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<c-moi> vim/gedit/ your favorite editor
<c-moi> (as sudo)
<demahum12> c-moi: haha... I just wanted to say no to vim.. :D
<c-moi> no troll for me ^^
<c-moi> EriC^^, thanks for the espeak working, still have no clue why Orca is not working. I told it to use the espeak-fr (as I'm french) perhaps it has something to do with this
<demahum12> c-moi: heh... both vim and emacs are to professional for me...
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zykotick9> oh, i guess that doesn't apply anymore...
<demahum12> c-moi: however, this command outputs: gdk_mir_display_open Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<c-moi> demahum12, both are good, as soon as you know how to use them.
<demahum12> c-moi: I believe they are.
<c-moi> after what command ?
<demahum12> c-moi: sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> demahum12: you're using unity 8?
<EriC^^> demahum12: gksu gedit
<demahum12> EriC^^: haha... I would like if I know! :D
<EriC^^> demahum12: desktop next?
<EriC^^> cause it's saying Mir
<demahum12> EriC^^: ??
<demahum12> EriC^^: gksu edit output: (gksu:3389): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<EriC^^> demahum12: try DISPLAY=:0 gksu gedit ...
<zykotick9> EriC^^: i don't think gksu/gksudo are the "new way" anymore....
<EriC^^> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/ , it's a replacement for X
<EriC^^> zykotick9: yeah i heard sudo works without problems now.. dunno
<demahum12> EriC^^: wow man... A lot of errrors after DISPLAY=:0 gksu gedit
<zykotick9> EriC^^: ya, i don't know the details...
<demahum12> EriC^^: GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-tMWeTMYKGa: Connection refused GConf Error: No D-BUS daemon running
<EriC^^> demahum12: are you on a gui?
<EriC^^> demahum12: or tty?
<demahum12> EriC^^: How to know?
<blackangelpr> damccull, you see only letters?
<maddeh> hi
<EriC^^> are there windows and a background and stuff? or just a huge terminal
<demahum12> EriC^^: haha... I was thinking that you're thinking of something else... Yes. I'm on gui.
<demahum12> EriC^^: Still here?
<EriC^^> demahum12: sorry, im back
<demahum12> EriC^^: As I said, I'm on gui.
<EriC^^> demahum12: ok try ls -ld ~/.dbus
<randomminds> is it safe/good to add ipv6 ips like that: post-up /sbin/ip -6 addr add [...] - I have a /64 subnet
<randomminds> because some of my server don't add them, some do
<demahum12> EriC^^: drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Dec 22 17:27 /home/hduser/.dbus
<EriC^^> c-moi: it was working before setting it to espeak-fr ?
<EriC^^> demahum12: ok, sudo chown -R hduser: ~/.dbus
<demahum12> EriC^^: Done.
<EriC^^> DISPLAY=:0 gksu gedit
<EriC^^> usually it works without DISPLAY=:0 but you got a cant find display error earlier
<EriC^^> demahum12: try gksu gedit see if it works
<demahum12> (gksu:3503): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<demahum12> EriC^^: (gksu:3503): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<EriC^^> demahum12: add DISPLAY=:0
<demahum12> EriC^^: Whouhaaaaaa!! :D It worked! :D Congrats! You know knowledge! :D
<demahum12> c-moi: Still here?
<c-moi> yes
<madm1ke> I am looking for a device like the Asus Chrombox or Minix NEO X5 that will easily run the latest LTS of ubuntu. Can anyone recommend a device?
<cfhowlett> madm1ke, the 2 you mentioned should be fine
<demahum12> c-moi: I'm sorry. I missed your yes.
<demahum12> Do you remember where we have been? To change this port, or something like this?
<madm1ke> cfhowlett: i did not find reliable flashing/installation instructions for those devices, is there nothing better?
<c-moi> yes, /etc/sshd/sshd_server
<randomminds> Is there a fancy gui tool that's is showing me the load of my servers?
<c-moi> vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<randomminds> and other meta data as well
<cfhowlett> madm1ke, best option: get an explicitly supported linux device.  next best option: get a linux-friendly device.
<demahum12> c-moi: Ok, I have the same error again.
<randomminds> juicessh (AndriodApp) for example has a plugin, but I'd like that on the desktop
<demahum12> EriC^^: Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory  (gedit:3618): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<c-moi> demahum12, what is the command you executed ?
<demahum12> gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<demahum12> c-moi: gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<madm1ke> cfhowlett: well that's not good enough. there are boxes out there that run linux with minimal to no chance of ever installing ubuntu on them. I am looking for an actual well documented and supported device
<jhutchins> madm1ke: I guess it's up to you to document it.
<c-moi> demahum12, try another editor ?
<demahum12> c-moi: I'm just doing it. :D
<c-moi> the file is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<c-moi> (tab completion is your friend)
<demahum12> c-moi: Ok, I opened it using nano (I hope so I'll know how to use it). :D
<demahum12> c-moi: Now to change instead of 21 to put 22?
<cfhowlett> madm1ke, wait 1
<cfhowlett> madm1ke, xps 13 developer from dell comes to mind
<demahum12> c-moi: ?
<sophocles> so PBay has been taken down
<sophocles> the end as we know it
<ikonia> not really anything to do with #ubuntu
<ikonia> so please keep it out of this channel
<Sh3r1ff> demahum12: you are trying to open a file on a remote server with gedit, right?
<Sh3r1ff> demahum12: use vi instead
<sophocles> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<demahum12> Sh3r1ff: no no, it's fine now, I managed to open it... the thing is that c-moi (as I understood) wanted to change is that ssh is not listening to 21 (as it is now), but to 22...
<Sh3r1ff> demahum12: by default ssh listens to 22 (21 is ftp)
<demahum12> Sh3r1ff: Yes, but now it listens to 21... That's the thing...
<c-moi> yep demahum12, that's it :)
<demahum12> c-moi: Ok, I have changed it to 22, now what?
<sophocles> how do i get a printout of all the channels from xchat to a text file?
<sophocles> from command line if possible
<LarsN> sophocles: if logging it turned on, likely they're already in text files.
<cfhowlett> sophocles, yep.  check yer xchat logs.
<LarsN> sophocles: I suspect under .xchat/logs
<LarsN> or similar
<sophocles> ic
<EriC^^> sophocles: all the channels?
<sophocles> thanks
<sophocles> well yeah i have to load them up individually everytime i  logg in
<squinty> sophocles:  xchat > server > list of channels  etc etc
<blackangelpr> big brother monitoring ? XD
<sophocles> new to irc
<c-moi> oh, auto connect ?
<c-moi> you can right click on the channel and set to favorite
<LarsN> sophocles: in irssi, there's a global config to auto-log any open window.  I imagine xchat is similar.
<c-moi> I confirm
<EriC^^> sophocles: you can have them autojoin on login
<EriC^^> sophocles: press ctrl+s, then edit, then favorites channels at the bottoms
<EriC^^> *bottom
<LarsN> blackangelpr: grep  on the logs is a fast way to find solutions to problems ;)
<sophocles> nice
<sophocles> thanks
<c-moi> well, orca is definitely not working. And there is no log to look for. sometimes even inser+h does not show the config window
<cfhowlett> sophocles, /home/acerimmer/.config/hexchat/scrollback/freenode/         seems to by my location
<demahum12> c-moi: Now the output of grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config is Port 22
<c-moi> perhaps it's a conflict with 14.04 unity.... I'll try xfce
<demahum12> c-moi: but ssh localhost -p 22 does not work...
<cfhowlett> sophocles, of course, those are ONLY logs of my discussions, not entire channel logs
<c-moi> demahum12, you need to restart the service
<sophocles> hmm
<demahum12> c-moi: nor the ssh localhost
<demahum12> c-moi: I'll try it now.
<demahum12> c-moi: It worrrrkkssssssss!!!! :D
<c-moi> nice :)
<demahum12> c-moi: Congratsss!!! You know knowledge!!! D
<demahum12> :D
<c-moi> ^^
<affy> Hi, I just bought a new nvidia card (750-ti), I had AMD. I uninstalled the AMD drivers and I'm about to install the proprietary nvidia ones. However, when I press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 I get a black screen, so I can't proceed with installation. Any help would be appreciated. As far as how I uninstalled the AMD drivers, I did this: http://askubuntu.com/a/68312 Thanks in advance.
<EriC^^> affy: boot with nomodeset
<EriC^^> ( maybe )
<EriC^^> affy: hold on, someone might know a better way or something
<michagogo> Is this an okay place to ask about a problem with an Ubuntu VM? A couple weeks ago, I made an image of my (Windows laptop) HD onto an external drive and then wiped the laptop. Now, I reinstalled Virtualbox and copied the VM data from the image.
<michagogo> I just tried to boot the VM for the first time since then, and I'm greeted with a black screen with this message:
<michagogo> error: invalid arch independent ELF magic.
<michagogo> grub rescue>
<michagogo> What might be wrong, and how can I fix it?
<EriC^^> michagogo: when you setup the vm, did you set the same arch ( 32 or 64 bit )
<michagogo> EriC^^: I didn't setup the VM again, I copied the vbox file too
<michagogo> So yes, the arch does match
<EriC^^> michagogo: the error sounds like it has a wrong file, that's supposed to be arch independent
<MrSavage> michagogo: I'm guessing you're using virtualbox?
<MrSavage> ah you are
<michagogo> MrSavage: yes, I think I said that
<EriC^^> so nevermind
<EriC^^> michagogo: load a live usb onto the vm, and chroot and reinstall grub maybe
<MrSavage> michagogo: if you're having virtualbox issues -> #virtualbox
<cfhowlett> !vbox | michagogo
<ubottu> michagogo: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<squinty> vbox
<michagogo> Okay, thanks anyway :-/
<Aikilox> Hello. I can not install 64 bit version on my computer. It used to work! Do you have an idea why?
<madm1ke> Aikilox: please be more precise with your problem
<affy> EriC^^: Hi, boot with nomodset? How do I do that? I guess I'll try.
<michagogo> !nomodset
<Aikilox> madmlke,
<affy> !nomodset
<michagogo> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<affy> ok thanks
<Jesper--> affy, hold shift down while it boots
<Aikilox> madmlke, what details should I give? Instalation process freezes at one point. I cannot use the mouse or keyboard.
<madm1ke> Aikilox: and you suspect this has something to do with the 64bit version?
<Aikilox> No, other distributions do not work also on this computer
<Aikilox> on my laptop works ok
 * affy reboots his system.
<k0i9094> so how do you set a swap partition like how you can easily designate virtual memory on windows?
<madm1ke> michagogo: did you create the vm from scratch and added the .vdi disk? if the architecture is the same, does (un)checking "Enable EFI" help?
<Aikilox> <madm1ke>, maybe something in the bios, but I can not figure out what
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<madm1ke> k0i9094: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/swap#Swap_file
<squinty> k0i9094:  maybe google "ubuntu create swap file" for a non partition swap alternative
<HikaruBG> any thoughts on "The best email client for Ubuntu"?   I need something that has the functionality of Outlook
<madm1ke> HikaruBG: just try a lot and make an informed decision (evolution, thunderbird, claws, maybe even mutt..)
<madm1ke> HikaruBG: the most similar to outlook is probably evolution
<k0i9094> squinty, i made a partition for swap when i was first installing the distro but i guess i didn't do it properly, but i can see the unassigned partition from gparted still
<madm1ke> Aikilox: sorry, I don't understand your problem. If you can run the 64bit installation on your machine then it's not an architecture problem
<aya_> I am looking for a forum or something that can help me learn how to use my ubuntu 14.04lts system more efficiently, needless to say i am a total noob with it
<HikaruBG> Thanks madm1ke
<Aikilox> <madm1ke>, maybe something in the bios, but I can not figure out what
<Aikilox> <madm1ke>, I saw on a forum about IOMMU in bios
<Aikilox> let see what happens
<madm1ke> k0i9094: well in that case just "sudo mkswap /dev/sdaX" and add "/dev/sdaX none swap defaults 0 0" to /etc/fstab
<Aikilox> this is very strange for me also
<Aikilox> and very annoying
<k0i9094> madm1ke, ok i'll try that out
<squinty> k0i9094:  maybe try the following and see if anything applicable  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<affy> "nomodeset" works, thanks. I now did "sudo service lightdm stop", then ran the installer "sudo ./NVIDIA...sh" and it says "the distribution-provided pre-install script failed, continue installation anyway", shall I continue? What's this?
<rio_zenta> Do windows drivers affect linux/ubuntu in any way?
<aya_> I am looking for a forum or something that can help me learn how to use my ubuntu 14.04lts system more efficiently, needless to say i am a total noob with it
<rio_zenta> aya_, what exactly do you want to learn?
<cfhowlett> madm1ke, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<rio_zenta> ubuntuforums.org will help
<cfhowlett> aya_, www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: can you be more precise?
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, my lenovo machine is having audio issues with the headphone jack. the sound is coming out where it is soft and vocals are inaudible. I postulated a theory by asking if it is possible that a windows driver is affecting the sound
<cfhowlett> aya_, also, lots of free stuff for each issue:  http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Archive
<aya_> basics at first like I have read a few forums but they dont really give me much just stats about the os. this is the first thing ive been able to download sucessfully because i get alot of error codes im not sure about and have tried to get wine and such so i can run a few of the windows programs i prefer, -__- but between the utube vids and forums ive had no such luck getting it down
<jhutchins> aya_: Wine should be in the software manager.
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: in the sense that the windows driver persistently changed the hardware ?
<rio_zenta> aya_, Ideally you'd want to avoid wine for now. most software you like in windows is available on nix
<jhutchins> aya_: Generally you want to use official Ubuntu packages whenever possible.
<squinty> !wine | aya_
<ubottu> aya_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> aya_, fullcirclemagazine.org Issue #0.  download/read/learn  then move on to #1, #2, you see the pattern here
<aya_> yea i installed it and the config for it but i says error code programs not able to be installed blah blah blah
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, Something like that. Possibly that the windows driver is the controlling force or that the ubuntu guys are using the same driver but didn't configure it 100%
<rio_zenta> aya_, How are you installing programs?
<jhutchins> aya_: https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jhutchins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jhutchins> aya_: There are lots of Windows programs that will never work in wine.
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: windows and linux drivers are completely incompatible and it is unlikely that your windows reflashed some rom that changed your audio jack behaviour
<aya_> through the terminal, I download the information package enter the suo code into the terminals and after that it wont let me put in my password to accept. I just wanted the utorrent because i know how to use and work that one and itunes for my ipod
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, then it is likely that the issue lives in the Pulse Audio driver. I'm tempted to update it (ubuntu 14.04) but I've also heard that driver updates can break things
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: maybe it's a pin-layout related problem? is it an intel audio controller with snd_hda_intel ?
<squinty> aya_:  when entering passwords ina terminal the password is not displayed... just type your password and press the Enter key
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, yes it is that audio controller. It seems this problem occurs a lot with Lenovo machines for some reason
<aya_> it tells me password not accepted or entered i tried it a dozen times
<madm1ke> have you played around with the model parameter of that module? https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<jhutchins> aya_: What is prompting you for your password?
<rio_zenta> aya_, You need to use the "root" password to install software
<squinty> aya_:  your best bet for wine related issues is to join (as the !wine info blurb suggests) is to join #wine channel here on freenode
<jhutchins> squinty: No, this is Ubuntu.  You use sudo, which requires the user password.
<squinty> jhutchins: no me you should be telling  ;-)
<aya_> jhutchins: ?
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: what lenovo notebook are you using?
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, t430
<jhutchins> squinty: I see that.
<jhutchins> aya_: What is asking for your password?
<rio_zenta> aya_, let me go find you a guide on how to install software. I understand where you're coming from and a guide will help
<artiomjar> when you do the debootstrap with package exclusion parameter, the excluded package is still not excluded. sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 --exclude=hostname --components=main,universe --variant=minbase --print-debs utopic .kubuntu ftp://mirror.as43289.net/ubuntu/ is this a bug?
<aya_> o the terminal when im trying to use the extracted files to enter the codes
<madm1ke> cfhowlett: uh thanks for that certified hardware link
<cfhowlett> madm1ke, happy2help
<jhutchins> aya_: I don't know what codes you're talking about, or what extracted files.
<jhutchins> aya_: Are you trying to install wine or install software to wine?
<rio_zenta> I hope aya_ is not trying to do compiles
<jhutchins> aya_: I don't think anyone has gotten itunes to work on linux.  There are native linux programs that can manage your music and your ipod.
<squinty> aya_:  might also want to check out the following which displays alternate linux software replacements for Windows apps    http://www.linuxalt.com/
<aya_> ok so at first it said i didnt need wine to get utorrent or itunes it said i could simply exact the downloaded files put the apt sudo command in and lalala it would be nifty that didnt work so i found another that told me another way and it would use wine to download the files but i get error codes wine package is installed but will not worl
<build> join #vagrant
<aya_> rio_zenta: got my noob face on -_______-'
<phre4k> aya_: what do you actually want to do?
<jhutchins> aya_: For torrents you don't need windows software, torrents were invented on linux.  There are many different programs for dealing with them.
<squinty> aya_:  utorrent only provides a web based interface for the server edition of utorrent.  however, it will work for everyday user downloading though
<jhutchins> aya_: For itunes it's not gonna work no matter what you do.
<phre4k> aya_: do you want a music player with a performant library? Do you want a Torrent downloader? I recommend clementine and deluge for that.
<jhutchins> aya_: You want to use the software center within Ubuntu for installing new programs.
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: can I get your output of "lspci -nn | grep Audio" ?
<jhutchins> aya_: Downloading packages and installing them is a last resort for advanced users.
<rio_zenta> aya_, !transmission
<rio_zenta> aah nothing.
<phre4k> Transmission <<< Deluge imho
<aya_> not a music player i just wanted itunes so i can use it for my ipod updates and music n such i know u can sync them but idk how to do that with this os.
<jhutchins> !transmission
<phre4k> aya_: you can use clementine with your iPod, too.
<jhutchins> rio_zenta: That's the format but it looks like there isn't a specific factoid.
<jhutchins> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<phre4k> aya_: or Rhythmbox or nearly any other "big" music management/player app on Linux
<aya_> ummms is there a way for like a private chat so i can take this all in without all the other clutter q\
<rio_zenta> aya_, Personally, if you want/need software that is specific to windows, you should probably dual-boot and keep a windows OS also
<phre4k> aya_: I dearly recommend clementine, it's a native app and as such much faster and reliable than iTunes through WINE, also it's not iTunes. I can't even believe you put up with iTunes until this point. Did you use Windows or Mac before?
<michagogo> madm1ke: No, I copied the vbox file along with the vdi
<phre4k> aya_: what rio_zenta says btw, but I don't think that's really necessary since there are great alternatives which work even better than iTunes.
<aya_> phre4k: ive only had windows my entire life ive trying to learn more about the ubuntu i have the 14.04lts and this is all very new all my computer classes ive had was all microsoft
<jhutchins> aya_: You probably need to hide joins and parts in your irc client: https://smuxi.im/ezfaq/show/smuxi?faq_id=13
<squinty> aya_: if using xchat or hexchat, you can disable all the join/leave messages by right clicking on the channel button and then selecting Setting > Hide
<jhutchins> aya_: The handbook should be very helpful to a new user.
<phre4k> aya_: do you like it so far? What don't you like?
<phre4k> aya_: I think you have to part from the Windows mindset a little. You have a package manager on your hands now ;)
<aya_> jhutchins: handbook??...
<rio_zenta> I must tell all of you that it is very nice to see you all being so kind to the newbie. Not all channels are this friendly. so thanks for that guys :)
<phre4k> aya_: with Windows you always have to research your software, download it from shady sites, install a lot of toolbars. With Linux (Ubuntu in this case) you have a package manager and can search a few thousands of programs within it. You shouldn't circumvent the package manager. And you should part from the idea to find a 1:1 replacement for your Windows apps.
<phre4k> aya_: we can help you transition. Maybe tell us all your issues and we resolve them one by one. I recommend replacing iTunes with Clementine and ditching WINE for that particular problem.
<aya_> phre4k: haha i like this program alot and im sure after getting my ps and qs in order i will like it alot more
<aya_> rio_zenta: -______-' lol :)
<KHendrik> hi folks
<phre4k> aya_: which program? p's / q's? Sorry, I'm not a native speaker so that might be lost in translation.
<phre4k> KHendrik: hi :)
<rio_zenta> ps = playstation ?
<KHendrik> can anyone tell me how to start the gtk inspector already googled a lot but that just made me angry cause i still can't figure it out
<MrSavage> should i get this repo on my ubuntu 14.10? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/7:2.5-1
<MrSavage> I hear ffmpeg was reintroduced into ubuntu on version 15
<phre4k> MrSavage: what do you expect from adding that PPA? Does your ffmpeg not work?
<aya_> lol it kinda means the same as dotting ur I and crossing your T its a thing lol
<squinty> aya_:   <jhutchins> aya_: https://ubuntu-manual.org/   (handbook)
<MrSavage> phre4k: I don't have ffmpeg in my repo
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, ffmpeg has been deprecated in favor of avconv.
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: phre4k http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/ffmpeg-returns-to-official-ubuntu.html
<phre4k> oh, sry.
<MrSavage> Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet currently has FFMpeg 2.4.3
<phre4k> I'm not up2date with Ubuntu.
<aya_> phre4k: ur all good
<MrSavage> should i obtain this new repo? or will it not be compatible with ubuntu 14.10?
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, I know.  we'll see.  meanwhile, avconv is available and supported.  choose wisely.
<squinty> MrSavage:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get install avconv gives nothing
<jhutchins> !handbook
<cfhowlett> !info libavtools | MrSavage,
<phre4k> aya_: haha^^ sorry if I'm unnerving, but did you decide what you do with your iTunes yet?
<ubottu> MrSavage,: Package libavtools does not exist in utopic
<phre4k> KHendrik: gnome wiki says "To enable the debugger, you can use the Control-Shift-I or Control-Shift-D keyboard shortcuts"
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: what does it mean?
<cfhowlett> !info libav-tools | MrSavage,
<ubottu> MrSavage,: libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<jhutchins> aya_: I thought I sent you the handbook link earlier.  This is not it, but looks interesting: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/
<aya_> phre4k: i was looking for the clemintine u mentioned but i dont know what im looking for or what it looks likr yet
<phre4k> aya_: go into the software center and search for it
<aya_> jhutchins: THANK YOU uve been very kind and helpful ^_^
<jhutchins> Ah, it's manual, not handbook.
<jhutchins> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: i got it but man libav-tools gives nothing
<jhutchins> I should probably install ubuntu on something so I can test suggestions and walk people through stuff.
<rio_zenta> jhutchins, virtual machine
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, libav-tools is the metapackage.  man avconv will get you going
<aya_> one last thing does any one know how to change my default downloader back to the archive manager i got my resume out of my email and now it want to put everything into my libre offive
<phre4k> jhutchins: Virtualbox? :)
<rio_zenta> aya_, I didn't quite understand what you mean there
<phre4k> aya_: default downloader? Let me recap: You download a file in your web browser (Firefox?), then click on it and Libreoffice opens?
<jhutchins> Anybody know offhand of a url for a VMware player compatible ubuntu image?
<phre4k> aya_: you can change the default action for downloaded files in firefox with Menu → Preferences → Applications
<KHendrik> phre4k, yeah i read the wiki but nothing i read works on my machine for whatever reason
<jhutchins> aya_: In your file manager you can right-click a file and change the program associated with it.
<phre4k> jhutchins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<phre4k> jhutchins: seems like any ISO is compatible
<aya_> jhutchins: yea so i downloaded my resume from my email and had it open in libreoffice and now with like pictures and such it wants to open it in that i tried opening it in the archive manager which i can open manually but says file not found when trying to open it when changing the thing
<rio_zenta> jhutchins, the normal ubuntu .iso should work in VMWare
<phre4k> WTF NETWORK MANAGER 1.0 IS OUT; WHAT YEAR IS IT?
<phre4k> sry for capslock, but I'm quite a bit excited :D
<rio_zenta> aya_, When you click "Open with" the file is saved temporarily. Try looking below "Open with" to see an option called "Save ...". Use that to save files
<aya_> ^^^^what is that
<jhutchins> rio_zenta: There are pre-built images that you can just open in VMware.
<phre4k> aya_: so you want to open pictures with the archive manager? You know the archive manager is for archives (ZIP, RAR, 7Z), right?
<aya_> rio_zenta: trust me i dont always want to look at what i do twice lmao
<phre4k> aya_: your browser is Firefox, right? Did you try my solution?
<phre4k> <phre4k> aya_: you can change the default action for downloaded files in firefox with Menu → Preferences → Applications
<phre4k> (menu = the hamburger in the top right corner of firefox)
<jhutchins> rio_zenta: Although it would probably be useful for me to actually run the installer.
<aya_> well like downloading them its nice when the go there so i dont have to dig through stuff
<phre4k> jhutchins: installing Ubuntu takes 10 minutes, you will be searching longer for a VMWare image
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, https://pastee.org/6brht . apologies for the delay, was doing a backup
<aya_> phre4k: lol im not tthhhhhaaaat bad im an early 20 yr old
<blackangelpr> for vmware its better to use x86  if not mistaken
<phre4k> aya_: sorry :)
<rio_zenta> no 64-bit support for vmware?
<jhutchins> blackangelpr: Yeah, player is a 32b environment even on a 64b host.
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: i would i find this package myself and find out myself what to man?
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, apt-cache show libav-tools will give an extended description
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: thanks for that
<aya_> phre4k: ummm what do i do after i open the application thing
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: I never know about apt-cache show
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, happy2show
<cfhowlett> *happy2help*
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: how did you find that command?
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: i mean learn
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, man apt           will give you all kinds of tricks!
<rio_zenta> MrSavage, those are CLI commands. quite powerful (used by server administrators)
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: apt-cache show still doesn't show what commands come with libav-tools
<phre4k> aya_: you scroll to the file type you want to not be associated with libreoffice and choose the action you want to do.
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, now you know the package names.  man "packagename" for details
<phre4k> aya_: if you want files to always download to the Downloads folder, you can set this in the tab "General"
<phre4k> (just like with Windows btw)
<MrSavage> cfhowlett: but apt-cache show doesn't show a field explaining that avconv is a command
<MrSavage> it just says the package contains avconv
<mgodzilla> i'm usin' lubuntu 14.04 radeon x600 video card.  anyone had success w/ fglrx config w/ these?
<phre4k> MrSavage: https://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude
<phre4k> MrSavage: for example: aptitude search avconf
<MrSavage> phre4k: I don't have aptitude
<phre4k> (or apt-cache search, but I've grown to like aptitude)
<aya_> phre4k: ^^^^ what are these bout?? im intrigued lol
<phre4k> MrSavage: apt-get install aptitude
<jhutchins> MrSavage: dpkg -l <package> will show you what files are installed where.  Files in bin or sbin are executable.
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, see https://libav.org/avconv.html
<squinty> MrSavage:  Synaptic package manager will also display the various files installed, their paths etc too
<phre4k> aya_: apt is the package managing application for Ubuntu. Apt does have a few frontends, both GUI (graphical) and CLI (command line). The software center for example is a GUI frontend, there's also Synaptic for example. CLI frontends are aptitude or apt-get/apt-cache.
<eddy__> Hello
<aya_> can i save this log?
<MrSavage> jhutchins: dpkg -l libav-tools gives nothing of that
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: what kind of headphones do you have? there are more than 2 types of 4-pin jacks and maybe that's why your sound is borked
<phre4k> aya_: copy & paste? :D
<phre4k> aya_: you mean what I just said?
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, go to the source: https://www.libav.org/
<MrSavage> i just find it strange how local tools can't really tell me what commands are installed
<MrSavage> or what man to use
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, I am currently using a normal pair of headphones that have worked properly in 12.04 . I also tested out ipod headphones and they didn't work as well. the sound is "low" and only becomes audible on the speakers above 80%
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: so the internal speakers also produce the weird sound? not just the headphones?
<cfhowlett> MrSavage, I agree ... documentation of this package is hardly intuitive.
<rio_zenta> aya_, in your IRC chat application, look for something called "Window" and at the bottom (after clicking) it will say "Save text"
<MrSavage> well i guess dpkg -L libav-tools does the job
<rio_zenta> madm1ke, The vocals are more audible with the internal speakers, but it still requires me to increase the volume to +80%, which seems unusual as I previously used 15-20% comfortably on 12.04
<madm1ke> rio_zenta: okay, then my thought was wrong, can't help you
<pixelkat> can someone help me sign in to skype?
<pixelkat> ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, ??? put in your name and password.  done.
<pixelkat> skype runs super slow and tells me it cant connect when i enter my user name and password
<blackangelpr> pixelkat, ? you have a .deb  on their site
<pixelkat> thats what i used
<pixelkat> the 64bit deb
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, you didn't install from software center?
<rio_zenta> cfhowlett, There is no skype in the software centre
<pixelkat> i did sudo apt-get install skype
<pixelkat> and it said i have the latest version already
<cfhowlett> rio_zenta, false.  partner repos/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9598146/
<squinty> rio_zenta:  shows up fine here with   aptitude search skype  :)
<pixelkat> one time i tried to sign in and it said i was already signed in
<pixelkat> how do i chek all running instances?
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, so you installed properly.  ask microsoft why it's not functioning properly.
<pixelkat> well i was able to sign in earlier when i ran through terminal sudo skype
<ikonia> pixelkat: exactly how did you install it
<phre4k> pixelkat: ps aux | grep [Ss]kype
<blackangelpr> look for system monitor then  look for skype in the process
<ikonia> and I do mean exactly - not sort of
<LarsN> phre4k: could do:  ps aux  |grep -i skype
<LarsN> sa well.
<pixelkat> i downloaded the .deb from their site
<pixelkat> and installed through software center
<ikonia> pixelkat: right - a minute ago you said you did apt-get install
<ikonia> now you are saying you downloaded a deb
<pixelkat> ikonia
<ikonia> and now your saying installed through software center
<cfhowlett> pixelkat,  you done it wrong.
<ikonia> thats 3 different things
<pixelkat> the way i installed was through the .deb first
<pixelkat> then i tried installing through terminal
<ikonia> why ?#
<pixelkat> and it said i already have the latest version
<ikonia> why di dyou install it 2 times
<pixelkat> it only installed once
<ikonia> you didn't
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, "only twice"?  well, then ...
<ikonia> you just said you installed it first through the deb, then through the terminal
<ikonia> and you also said you installed it through software center
<ikonia> thats 3
<pixelkat> sigh
<pixelkat> let me clarify
<ikonia> so why hve you tried to install it multiple times
<pixelkat> i downloaded the .deb
<pixelkat> double clicked it
<pixelkat> and it installed through software center
<ikonia> ok - so there is one
<pixelkat> im installing through terminal now
<ikonia> why ?
<pixelkat> because i just did spt-get remove skype
<pixelkat> and it said it waasnt installed
<ikonia> you're just changing things every minute
<ikonia> pixelkat: you said you did apt-get install skype and it said it was already at the latest version
<ikonia> this is totally different to what you are saying now
<pixelkat> well blame my computer
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm blaming you
<ikonia> what are you doing ?
<ikonia> why are you giving bad information
<ikonia> is this another one of your "jokes"
<cfhowlett> !?
<pixelkat> no
<ikonia> then why are you giving different information every 30 seconds
<pixelkat> im not!
<ikonia> you are
<pixelkat> here's what i did
<pixelkat> downloaded the .deb
<pixelkat> double clicked it
<ikonia> 19:14 < pixelkat> and it said i already have the latest version
<pixelkat> it pulled up softare center
<ikonia> 19:15 < pixelkat> and it said it waasnt installed
<pixelkat> i clicked install
<pixelkat> then
<ikonia> that is two totally differnet situations
<pixelkat> when i checked it in terminal
<pixelkat> said it wasnt installed
<pixelkat> so i did apt-get install skype
<pixelkat> now it installed through terminal
<Buddyb> hi all, anyone can help me with ARandR settings?
<pixelkat> and brought up a different version of skype
<pixelkat> the welcome screen is different
<ikonia> pixelkat: right you've installed it 2 times
<ikonia> from different sources
<ikonia> which is why I asked at the start "why are you installing it twice"
<pixelkat> well what should i do
<pixelkat> it worked earlier when i ran through terminal sudo skype
<ikonia> right - so why di dyou then try to install it a second time ?
<LarsN> Buddyb: I can't help, but thank you!  I didn't know ARandR was a thing.
<pixelkat> does java have anything to do with it?
<ikonia> pixelkat: you are causing problems
<ikonia> no java is not the issue
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, SUDO skype?!
<pixelkat> is the service down/
<ikonia> pixelkat: I suggest you re-install your machine and stop messing around blindly and try to actually work wiht people to help you
<pixelkat> says i cant connect
<ikonia> pixelkat: that is not the optimal solution, but it seems the only way you will stop your approach to managing your system
<pixelkat> im tird of reinstalling ubuntu
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, no one said install ubuntu.
<ikonia> pixelkat: then stop just blindly doing things for no reason and work with people
<LarsN> pixelkat: start with cding into the directory withnyour skype .deb
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I did
<LarsN> and use dpkg to remove it.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: as it seems the only way he'll stop doing these sort of things if each time he needs to re-install
<pixelkat> but it should work from the .deb
<cfhowlett> ikonia, ouch.  that's a very ... windowsy ... method.
<pixelkat> it has before
<pixelkat> whats different this time?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: its a user problem
<ikonia> cfhowlett: not a technology
<pixelkat> its not though
<cfhowlett> ikonia, I was just thinking that.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: it seems to me the only way the user will stop his current approach to using his system
<pixelkat> i didnt do anything different this time than i have in times past
<LarsN> pixelkat: I'm 99% sure installing the .deb actually tries to pull in additional resources, which fail.
<elliotd123> pixelcat: when you installed from the repos, it probable screwed up your .deb install
<ikonia> if each time it's a clean install
<pixelkat> except this time its not working
<pixelkat> kat
<LarsN> pixelkat: usually requires me to do:  apt-get --fix-missing
<pixelkat> ill try that
<ikonia> pixelkat: http://heartbeat.skype.com/ skype status is good
<LarsN> pixelkat: but since i've done apt-get install skype
<LarsN> you now have two versions installed.
<LarsN> which is the opposite of ideal.
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, you have the file AVAILABLE in the ubuntu software center.  NO GOOD REASON to get it elsewhere.
<LarsN> so, remove them both, and start clean.
<pixelkat> it wasnt availble in the repos first time i tried
<pixelkat> then i went into software sources
<pixelkat> and clicked ubuntu partners
<pixelkat> canonical partners i mean
<pixelkat> and then it showed up
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, and then you got the .deb.  Logic???
<LarsN> pixelkat: you never removed the .deb though
<pixelkat> so how do i remove them all and just install from repos
<LarsN> pixelkat: cd to the directory with the .deb
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, sudo dpkg -r foo.deb  will remove it ... but not the configurations/settings
<LarsN> pixelkat: and dpkg -r skype-package-whatever-the-heck.deb
<chreuben> Hi, all. I’m looking for information on tablets that run Ubuntu or at least *could* run Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet is helpful, but is there a list of supported (or unofficially supported) Ubuntu-friendly tablets?
<cfhowlett> !touch | chreuben
<ubottu> chreuben: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<chreuben> Thank you. :)
<pixelkat> i just removed everything and now im installing from terminal
<cfhowlett> chreuben, happy2help
<LarsN> pixelkat: use the software center to install skype.
<pixelkat> too late
<LarsN> pixelkat: and delete the .deb from your Downloads, so you don't try to install it again later. :)
<pixelkat> already done through terminal
<LarsN> pixelkat: while you're at it, you might want to apt-get update
<pixelkat> ive done that
<LarsN> and autoremove and or fix-missing as required.
<pixelkat> and apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, You might want to clean up /etc/apt/sources.list       as well
<pixelkat> ive done that too
<pixelkat> it just says "skype can't connect"
<ikonia> sooner you do a clean install and walk through it cleanly with us from the start, the easier you'll find it
<ikonia> I'm not confident with your explination
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, did you remove the old configurations/settings?  no?  so you have conflicting settings from 2 different versions of skype?
<pixelkat> im installing java 6
<elliotd123> afaik skype does not use java
 * cfhowlett facepalms the keyboard and walks away
<pixelkat> well it timed out earlier and said something about java
<ikonia> pixelkat: we cannot help you with this random approach
<ikonia> pixelkat: unless you are willing to work wiht people - please don't ask for help
<pixelkat> im doing my best here.
<pixelkat> i have been
<ikonia> pixelkat: you're just doing random things that will cause a problem
<LarsN> pixelkat: mv ~/.Skype ~/.dont-use-skype-old
<LarsN> pixelkat: and try starting skype again.
<pixelkat> flip it ill just reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> pixelkat: when you reinstall do nothing
<ikonia> pixelkat: join this channel, and explain what you need
<pixelkat> ok
<ikonia> and people will help you get it setup correctly, providing you follow the info and do nothing else
<lowang> can someone help me with getting back the wallpaper option in system settings ? It's not there anymore neither is it an option when you right click on the desktop
<pixelkat> http://imgur.com/xfduqr3
<pixelkat> i just reset my password too so i know thats not the problem
<bekks> pixelkat: You did not reinstall yet.
<pixelkat> i really don't want to reinstall
<pixelkat> its supposed to work
<pixelkat> did someone hack my computer?
<pixelkat> and block skype?
<pixelkat> everything else works
 * blackangelpr is back (gone 00:01:25)
 * blackangelpr is away: dizzy of reading (@_@) break time!
<bekks> pixelkat: Well, since you dont want to reinstall as you agreed minutes ago, I am resting your case.
<pixelkat> sigh
<pixelkat> fine
<pixelkat> ill reinstall
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, no this is an operator headspace error.
<pixelkat> lol no its not
<pixelkat> i did things exactly how ive done in times past, (which all worked fine)
<pixelkat> except this time its not working
<bekks> And except you are using an unsupported release.
<pixelkat> 14.04?
<pixelkat> 14.04 is supported
<bekks> Oh, you already reinstalled? Since yesterday you have been using 15.04
<pixelkat> LTS as i recall
<pixelkat> yes, i reinstalled 13.10
<pixelkat> then did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> 13.10 is unsupported.
<cfhowlett> LOLOL
<pixelkat> what
<doug2> testing
<bekks> !saucy | pixelkat
<ubottu> pixelkat: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<cfhowlett> !test | doug2,
<ubottu> doug2,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<pixelkat> bekks
<pixelkat> im in 14.04
<doug2> How would I write a custom 'hook' for upstart so that I can call a script when someoen does 'status foo' ?
<cfhowlett> y
<Guest26631> how do I change my name? (my first time using irc)
<pixelkat> http://imgur.com/nYEMBCH
<pixelkat> see?
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest26631
<ubottu> Guest26631: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest26631> !nick Alanay
<doug2> no upstart love eh
<Guest26631> ugh
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, I have NO idea what you've done but ... point of interest?  current SUPPORTED skype is 4.3 and 4.2 is UNSUPPORTED
<Guest26631> my nick won't change
<pixelkat> how do i check my skype version
<pixelkat> the .deb said it was for 12.04
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, errr, look at the pic you sent.
<pixelkat> what about it?
<pixelkat> i did
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, so you installed a 12.04 version into 14.04 ... and you wonder why things do work?
<pixelkat> i removed that
<pixelkat> and installed from terminal
<pixelkat> from the repos
<pixelkat> which gave me the latest version
<pixelkat> wait
<nullbyte_> how can I use KDE5 with Ubuntu?
<pixelkat> it says skype 4.2
<pixelkat> how do i install 4.3?
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, UNSUPPORTED!!!!!
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, first, reinstall ubuntu.
<pixelkat> GAH
<pixelkat> fine.
<pixelkat> ill dl 14.04 and burn it to dvd
<doug2> How would I write a custom 'hook' for upstart so that I can call a script when someoen does 'status foo' ?
<cfhowlett> pixelkat, you keep saying you will ... but you don't.
<pixelkat> its downloading
<pixelkat> how fast do you expect me to be?
<pixelkat> im just tired of installing and reinstalling
<jimmyWhisper> Hi guys, someone from Brazil?
<pixelkat> also, this website is now beeping when someone types pixelkat
<pixelkat> it wasnt doing that before
<cfhowlett> !pt | jimmyWhisper
<ubottu> jimmyWhisper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lowang> I'm missing "change my desktop background" option on my right click, with a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.1
<pixelkat> lol
<pixelkat> see, im not the only one with problems
<lowang> how do i get that back ? (no your not lol)
<pa> how can i put a packet with unmet dependencies in ignore, so that it doesn't stop my apt-get every time i try to use it?
<pixelkat> lowang, its because ubuntu sucks ever since 12.04
<pixelkat> jk i still use it
<cfhowlett> lowang, settings > desktop  ??? I'm on xubuntu, so it might be different
<pixelkat> i normally use xubuntu
<pixelkat> i think ill go back to that
<pixelkat> except, with xubuntu its harder to install minecraft
<lowang> .... lol, yea it use to be in the "system settings" as an option (icon) but its not there anymore either
<pixelkat> with unity i just right click permissions and allow executing file
<pixelkat> when i right click on the desktop i get an option to change background
<pixelkat> brb
<lowang> i dont anymore
<iman> Hi, is that possible to close root user in ubuntu server, because every day i see a lot of logs hackers are trying to my server with root user and different password
<cfhowlett> iman, best you ask #ubuntu-server    I think
<zykotick9> iman: across ssh?  you might want to look into fail2ban.
<phre4k> pixelkat: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<iman> thanks
<pixelkat> sage advice: reinstall ubuntu
<pixelkat> for all problems
<pixelkat> :D
<phre4k> iman: set the SSH port to a different one to filter out the static noise, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set PermitRootLogin no or PermitRootLogin without-password
<phre4k> iman: the "without-password" only allows root login with a private/public key pair
<lowang> fantastic... can someone instead recommend me a more stable linux version ? (im new to linux and dont want any trouble right now)
<cfhowlett> !lts | lowang,
<ubottu> lowang,: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<pixelkat> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<pixelkat> 4.3
<phre4k> pixelkat: sorry, but re-installing is for newbies. You can almost always fix problems without reinstalling (unless you do something like chmod -R 777 /)
<pixelkat> which one do i choose?
<iman> phre4k: I have another username as root and i dont use root at all, can i do "sudo passwd -l root" ?
<phre4k> lowang: Xubuntu 14.04 LTS is pretty stable.
<phre4k> iman: you have "another username as root"?
<LarsN> iman: breaking the root user is likely to have unintended negative effects on the system.
<cfhowlett> lowang, not being able to find wallpaper = unstable ???
<phre4k> iman: does that mean it is in the sudoers file or it's UID 0?
<phre4k> iman: don't use passwd -l, rather use passwd -d
<iman> phre4k: you are right, I mean i use another username to login in the server, there is not need to login in server with root user
<lowang> cfhowlett, no I didn't mean it that way (ugh text...) there are other things happening that are throwing my experience off.
<phre4k> iman: just disable root login via SSH, you might need that root login someday.
<phre4k> set a different password and write it down in your password manager (http//keepassx.org) just in case
<cfhowlett> lowang, got it.  well, LTS is not so bleeding/bloody edge, but it's built for distance and stabilty.  I've done LTS only since 10.04 without regret.
<phre4k> lowang: please report the things that annoy you so we might be able to help you.
<pixelkat> http://imgur.com/lO43VWn
<phre4k> lowang: if your crash report program wants to report crashes of the crash report program you might want to uninstall Unity and use a real DE
<ikonia> phre4k: that is not an acceptable answer
<phre4k> pixelkat: run skype through the terminal and paste error messages to dpaste.net if any
<ikonia> unity is a real desktop enviornment
<phre4k> ikonia: okay, sorry. Then a desktop environment which is not exclusive to Ubuntu. inb4 Ubuntu forks.
<ikonia> a crash report does not mean uninstall the desktop and install another one
<Buddyb> can you guys help me with my audio? having issues when switching from speaker to headphones
<ikonia> it means something has gone wrong - not remove your desktop enviornment
<phre4k> ikonia: I'm just fed up with Ubuntu not contributing anything but "NIH syndrome" to upstream, other than that it's a great OS.
<ikonia> phre4k: then don't use it
<lowang> lol alright, aside from crash reports/errors, there are some visuals that are irking me, like windows becoming transparent except for the buttons. Multiple tabs (icons) of programs (2 printer icons in my system settings folder)
<ikonia> phre4k: but don't give false advice to appease yourself
<phre4k> Buddyb: do you use pavucontrol?
<phre4k> lowang: which DE? Unity?
<pixelkat> http://imgur.com/Bs1HZGE
<phre4k> lowang: you might have installed multiple printer management utilities, that's not the OS's fault.
<pixelkat> skype still ran even though i did apt-get remove skype
<pixelkat> why
<ikonia> phre4k: because you've installed it 2 times
<ikonia> phre4k: sorry not you
<ikonia> pixelkat: because you've installed it 2 times from different source packages
<phre4k> pixelkat: the internet says Microsoft doesn't support Skype 4.2, dunno if that's true. http://askubuntu.com/questions/505810/ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-problem-with-skype
<ikonia> pixelkat: you need to get to a known good state where you have not messed around
<ikonia> pixelkat: I sugget you follow the earlier advice, - clean install then work wiht people to get the machine how you wwant it
<pixelkat> humbug
<pixelkat> bbl
<LarsN> for what it's worth, I have skype 4.3.0.37 installed
<pixelkat> how
<pixelkat> did you download from website?
<phre4k> pixelkat: you have to use this version: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64 and uninstall everything before. Also, delete any Skype folder in your home folder (.Skype, .config/skype etc)
<LarsN> I don't remember.  I suspect I grabbed the .deb and installed it with dpkg
<pixelkat> which distro did you choose?
 * cfhowlett he knows.  I advised him such 20 minutes ago .. the last time he stated he would reinstall.
<phre4k> pixelkat: Skype 4.2 isn't supported anymore, use 4.3 as I said
<LarsN> I'm technically on mint, which is just Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with a different default gui (which I'm not using anyway)
<ikonia> the box (based on earlier comments and other "issues") is a mess with PPA's and version miss matches
<ikonia> I suggest getting to a known good platform and moving forward with experienced people
<pixelkat> fine fine
<pixelkat> ill install and come back
<phre4k> ikonia might actually have a point, pixelkat ;)
<LarsN> I'm pretty sure my machine is a mess too.
<lowang> Im using Unity and I'm sure I didn't purposefully install 2 printer utilities at any point
<LarsN> if/when it breaks I'll just rebuild it, connect it to my salt server, and call highstate.
<LarsN> about 40 minutes later it'll be exactly like it was before I did bad things to it. :)
<doug2> What's the Ubuntu equiv of chkconfig?
<pixelkat> just waiting on the dvd to burn
<ikonia> how did you install it last time ?
<pixelkat> me?
<ikonia> yes
<pixelkat> 13.10 dvd
<ikonia> ??
<pixelkat> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> that won't upgrade you to 14.04
<pixelkat> whats the other command?
<LarsN> release-upgrade iirc.
<pixelkat> did you not see the pic that says im running 14.04?
<pixelkat> yes thats what i did
<ikonia> yeah, that doesn't mean you upgraded correctly
<pixelkat> release-upgrade
<ikonia> thats not even a command
<pixelkat> ........
<ikonia> I know what you are trying to say, but this is just getting messier and messier as you share more info
<phre4k> apt-get dist-upgrade is what I'd use
<ikonia> that won't upgrade to a new distro
<pixelkat> dist-upgrade im pretty sure is what i used
<phre4k> but then, I'm an Arch user. I might not know better.
<ikonia> that will not upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<pixelkat> ok look
<pixelkat> the dvd is burning
<pixelkat> ill install from there
<pixelkat> and come back here before i do anything else
<ikonia> phre4k: what version of ubuntu are you going to install ?
<phre4k> update-manager -d? ;)
<ikonia> phre4k: no
<ikonia> that will take you to a development release
<pixelkat> creating image checksum
<LarsN> it's do-release-upgrade
<pixelkat> thats it
<pixelkat> i did that
<ikonia> pixelkat: what version of ubuntu are you burning
<pixelkat> 14.04
<pixelkat> straight from the website
<ikonia> pixelkat: thats great,
<squinty> .1
<pixelkat> 987mb
<pixelkat> yes .1
 * LarsN makes a note to setup a MaaS server when he gets back from vacation.
<pixelkat> 14.04.1
<squinty> :)
<pixelkat> should i download updates while installing?
<pixelkat> install third party codecs?
<LarsN> not going to live dangerously, and install 15.04 nightly?  (please don't listen to me.)
<pixelkat> i already tried 15.04
<pixelkat> and it capped my internet speed hardcore
<ikonia> no it didn't
<ikonia> you made a mess of it
<pixelkat> went from 1mbs to 15kbps
<ikonia> hence why I kept telling you to use 14.04
<LarsN> I like the LTS builds.
<ikonia> as you where not in a state to manage a development release.
<pixelkat> well all i know, is that when i was on 15.04 my internet speed decreased dramatically
<pixelkat> and when i came back to 14.04 it worked fine
<phre4k> pixelkat: and why the hell did you use a release which isn't even half finished?
<pixelkat> ok dvd has finished burning
<pixelkat> because i like the latest version of things
<pixelkat> maybe i should use arch
<ikonia> that needs to change
<LarsN> that's not the latest version though
<phre4k> pixelkat: 14.10 is the latest version, 15.04 is the NEXT, unfinished, version
<LarsN> it's not even a half baked development version.
<ikonia> the latest version of things is not always a good things
<pixelkat> heh
<pixelkat> well anyhoo im gonna fresh install
<pixelkat> be back in a few
<ikonia> pixelkat: later version numbers are not always a good thing - you need to change your approach
<ikonia> this is part of the reason you are having problems
<phre4k> ^
<aya__> any goof torrent downloaders for ubuntu 14.04lts?
<popey> i use rtorrent
<popey> works well for me
<popey> they're all much of a muchness really.
<aya__> any good torrent downloaders for ubuntu 14.04lts
<DJones> aya__: Transmision works perfectly
<popey> aya__: did you not see my reply?
<aya__> utorrent?? i cant get it to downlaod
<popey> wat?
<LarsN> popey: said rtorrent.
<popey> nobody said utorrent
<LarsN> I typically use transmission, in part because it's installed by default, and I'm lazy
<aya__> i thought it was a typo. where do i find it
<popey> i do too on my desktop
<DJones> aya__: Thats not a surpirse since it doesn't work on Ubuntu
<popey> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (utopic), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<popey> its in the repo
<DJones> !torrent | aya__
<ubottu> aya__: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<pixelkat> ok
<phre4k> aya__: I recommend Deluge
<pixelkat> so i have two things on my desktop
<LarsN> DeLuge is my second choice.
<pixelkat> examples and install ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<LarsN> only because it requires I installit before I can use it.
<LarsN> :)
<phre4k> aya__: Transmission if you don't like huge downloads, which LarsN may recommend
<aya__> phre4k: i didnt know lol
<pixelkat> the only thing plugged in is a mouse
<pixelkat> should i go ahead and install?
<LarsN> phre4k: only because I'm lazy :)
<popey> pixelkat: do you have a keyboard plugged in to?
<pixelkat> no
<pixelkat> laptop
<phre4k> LarsN: do you use Transmission because it was preinstalled? :D noice
<popey> pixelkat: does it have a keyboard?
<pixelkat> yes.
<LarsN> phre4k: that's the only reason I use transmission, yes.
<popey> then you can go ahead and install pixelkat
<phre4k> aya__: as I said, Transmission might be pre-installed.
<squinty> aya__:  as mentioned before today... utorrent has a server version which works under linux; it can be use pretty much the same as regualr utorrent but is web based (you use your web browser to use it)
<LarsN> phre4k: I like DeLuge, and rTorrent both quite a bit.
<pixelkat> will it mess anything up
<pixelkat> if i install
<pixelkat> is utorrent available for ubuntu?
<aya__> phre4k: 0_0
<pixelkat> where is ikonia when i need him/her?
<aya__> how do i do the most simple one lol
<phre4k> pixelkat: utorrent is available.
<pixelkat> sweet
<phre4k> pixelkat: apt-cache search utorrent
<popey> aya__: Transmission is pre-installed. no need to do anything
<pixelkat> i have to install 14.04.1 first
<phre4k> pixelkat: I'd still recommend Transmission or Deluge though ;)
<pixelkat> i havent clicked the icon
<popey> pixelkat: is it a clean machine or something you're installing over the top of?
<popey> pixelkat: if you have data on the machine, backup first
<phre4k> aya__: I think it can't get much more simple than Transmission
<aya__> popey: that one guy said its pre installed
<pixelkat> its clean. all info is on secondary HD
<popey> aya__: yes, transmission is preinstalled
<pixelkat> i usually use qbittorrent
<phre4k> pixelkat: double check to not nuke the sdb
<popey> pixelkat: so go for it
<pixelkat> since it has search feature built in
<squinty> phre4k:  have you actually tried looking for utorrent in the ubuntu repo's?
<aya__> ok what is a good site since pirate bay is dead
<popey> squinty: it isnt there
<squinty> i know
<pixelkat> btdigg
<LarsN> I only ever torrent *nix isos
<squinty> aya__:  definitely off topic
 * LarsN is lame
<pixelkat> i only torrent free stuff
<popey> aya__: a torrent client isn't the same as a website listing torrents
<popey> aya__: we can't help you find torrent sites, that's out of scope for this channel
<pixelkat> ok im gonna click this install icon
<popey> pixelkat: OK!
<phre4k> squinty: aw, fuck, it's a server app. sorry pixelkat
<pixelkat> its thinking
<phre4k> pixelkat: use Deluge or Transmission
<ikonia> phre4k: please, that language is not acceptable here
<squinty> phre4k:  suggest you read the channel rules.. this is family channel
<phre4k> *s/pixelcat/aya__
<pixelkat> i dont care
<pixelkat> language doesnt bother me
<phre4k> ikonia: sorry, I swear accidentally.
<ikonia> phre4k: no sweat
<pixelkat> nothing is happening
<pixelkat> i clicked install
<popey> pixelkat: have you considered sacrificing a chicken in a pentagram, that helps.
<pixelkat> double clicked, for that matter
<pixelkat> i tried once
<pixelkat> satan appeared
<popey> \o/
<pixelkat> i ran away
<phre4k> oh my, I always confuse pixelkat and aya__ atm. They seem to have similar problems :) sry if I do that!
<popey> so ubiquity sometimes takes a few seconds to start
<popey> not usually that long though
<pixelkat> still nothing
<pixelkat> should i double click again?
<pixelkat> right click open?
<popey> this is a genuine 14.04 iso?
<popey> you put on a usb stick or cdrom?
<pixelkat> yes, straight from canonical
<phre4k> this is the reason I always use the ncurses or cli installer if available.
<aya__> phre4k: lol its  all good i confuse myself anyway
<pixelkat> i downloaded from canonical website
<popey> I have _never_ had ubiquity do this
<pixelkat> burned to dvd with brasero
<phre4k> aya__: haha^^ did you find Transmission yet? Also, you were the one who wanted iTunes, right? Did you try clementine yet?
<popey> does your machine have less than 512MB ram?
<pixelkat> 6gb
<pixelkat> quad core i5
<squinty> pixelkat:  burnt at a low speed?  high burns can cause burn errors
<pixelkat> overclocked to 2.4 ghz
<pixelkat> jk on the OC
<pixelkat> but i want to
<phre4k> pixelkat: don't do it, don't waste SpeedStep
<aya__> phre4k: yea i just got it, i havent tried pluggin my ipod into it yet so idk if it works
<pixelkat> im gonna right click open
<ernetas> Hey guys.
<ernetas> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of numad?
<popey> pixelkat: is the ubiquit process running?
<pixelkat> how do i find out
<popey> ernetas: what's numad? ☻
<pixelkat> nothing popped up
<phre4k> aya__: I _think_ it works out of the box and the iPod will appear on the left side under "devices"
<popey> pixelkat: open a terminal, run "ps aux | grep ubiquity"
<aya__> phre4k: out of thr box??
<popey> pixelkat: pastebin the result
<popey> phre4k: aya__ depends which generation ipod
<popey> newer ones fail
<phre4k> aya__: out of the box means that you don't have to take additional steps to make it work
<phre4k> ^
<pixelkat> ubuntu    6056  0.0  0.0  15940   928 pts/0    S+   20:29   0:00 grep --color=auto ubiquity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 6056 in wmbinclock (Ubuntu) "wmbinclock: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6056
<phre4k> pixelkat: start ubiquity from terminal, look what happens
<pixelkat> how
<phre4k> type in "ubiquity" and hit enter
<pixelkat> just type ubiquity
<pixelkat> ok
<pixelkat> install window came up
<phre4k> lol, just checked, it even works with the quotation marks.
<pixelkat> english, continue
<phre4k> good thing I double checked before :D
<pixelkat> should i download updates and install third party codecs?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> install nothing new
<pixelkat> ok
<ikonia> just complete the install
<pixelkat> clicked nothing, continue
<pixelkat> its thinking
<mjayk> i hope its not :o
<pixelkat> still thinking
<pixelkat> ahem *processing*
<pixelkat> nothing is happening
<phre4k> pixelkat: please wait a little before posting "nothing is happening".
<pixelkat> erase ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and reinstall?
<pixelkat> or something else?
<phre4k> pixelkat: yep.
<pixelkat> what if i dont want a swap partition?
<pixelkat> i havent clicked anything yey
<pixelkat> yet
<pixelkat> ikonia, where are you
<ikonia> here
<pixelkat> erase and reinstall?
<ikonia> you've not installed anything
<pixelkat> i know
<ikonia> so why would you erase
<ikonia> what are you talking about then
<pixelkat> the other option is install ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS alongside Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<pixelkat> which should i choose
<ikonia> pixelkat: I see
<pixelkat> im doing this step by step so nothing messes up
<ikonia> so you're asking about a screen option
<pixelkat> yes.
<ikonia> pixelkat: clean install - remove and reinstall
<pixelkat> ok
<pixelkat> the entire disk will be used: 24.0gb /dev/sda (ext4)
<pixelkat> click next?
<ikonia> pixelkat: if you are happy with that, yes
<pixelkat> do i NEED a swap?
<ikonia> no harm in having it
<ikonia> it won't use up much space
<pixelkat> ill just leave the default options then
<pixelkat> clicking continue
<pixelkat> i mean "install now"
<mjayk> bg
<pixelkat> time zone screen
<pixelkat> leave it on chicago?
<pixelkat> or select new york?
<ikonia> select your own time zone
<ikonia> you don't need me to tell you that
<EriC^^> pixelkat: where do you live?
<pixelkat> eastern time zone
<pixelkat> ikonia, im making sure NOTHING goes wrong.
<ikonia> I understand
<stoogenmeyer_> Hi, is there a way to start multiple services with one call to upstart? lets say I've got 2 .conf files in /etc/init/stoogenmeyer and I want to call 'start stoogenmeyer/*'. This doesn't work, any way to do this?
<phre4k> pixelkat: please don't ask every single step, I bet you can answer SOME questions by yourself. Like your timezone.
<pixelkat> well, should i click new york or "eastern"
<ikonia> which ever you are most comfortable with
<pixelkat> right now it says the time is 8:40
<phre4k> stoogenmeyer_: service a start; service b start?
<ikonia> it's your time zone
<bonez2046> Is skype working on ubuntu? I ask as I had tried skype a year ago and it seemed kind of unstable
<pixelkat> ok i selected eastern usa
<pixelkat> english keyboard layout
<mjayk> bonez2046: in 14.10 if you enable other software sources you can just apt-get install skype
<jhutchins> bonez2046: I don't think Microsoft's released any updates in the past couple of years.
<stoogenmeyer_> phre4k: thats not really one command (-: and I'd like to do something like start stoogenmeyer/* to start both a and b
<pixelkat> username and password have been chosen
<pixelkat> copying files
<jhutchins> bonez2046: Problems are likely something other than skype, like video or audio problems.
<jhutchins> bonez2046: Come to think of it though, I haven't fired it up on Debian in a while, I generally use an android tablet for it.
<pixelkat> bonez2046: skype didnt work for me, that's why im reinstalling ubuntu
<bonez2046> thanks
<pixelkat> i will let you know how it goes after this install
<bonez2046> ok
<pixelkat> apparently 4.2 is not supported, but 4.3 is
<pixelkat> so i will install 4.3 when I can
<bekks> Which you were told hours ago already.
<pixelkat> almost finished copying files
<ernetas> popey: a daemon that keeps monitoring your /proc and makes appropriate numactl changes to keep your system resources utilized.
<pixelkat> installing system
<pixelkat> should i press skip at any point?
<pixelkat> retrieving file 61 of 61
<pixelkat> why? i didnt click install updates
<pixelkat> configuring time zone
<pixelkat> installing language packs
<pixelkat> so far so good?
<phre4k> stoogenmeyer_: two liner bash script? :D
<pixelkat> configuring hardware
<phre4k> bonez2046: download Skype 4.3 from the official website – skype.com –, the build meant for 12.04 works with 14.04+ too.
<pixelkat> phre4k: thats what i did and it didnt work for me
<phre4k> pixelkat: yes, because you might have had a borked system. After you do a clean reinstall (which you're doing right now), I bet it will just work™
<ecem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHoaeAWJy2s&feature=youtu.be
<squinty> Version: 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1  is in repo's
<bonez2046> hmmmm ok
<pixelkat> lol at the tm
<pixelkat> continue testing or restart now?
<phre4k> squinty: rly? omg.
<phre4k> pixelkat: restart -.-
<pixelkat> ok
<pixelkat> brb
<stoogenmeyer_> phre4k: thats still two commands. I was looking for something like start stoogenemyer/* to start all services inside /etc/init/stoogenmeyer. Although now I realize thats not the way to do it. You can have one service start and all the other services start due to him starting
<pixelkat_> ok
<pixelkat_> restarted
<phre4k> stoogenmeyer_: okay, now I think you should tell us what exactly you want to do.
<phre4k> pixelkat_: wb
<pixelkat_> ive done NOTHING except load firefox to get into this channel
<pixelkat_> the welcome screen that displays keyboard shortcuts disappeared when i clicked firefox icon
<pixelkat_> is it supposed to do that?
<pixelkat_> i didnt click the x
<pixelkat_> an icon popped up on the side panel "software updater"
<phre4k> pixelkat_: apt-cache madison skype
<pixelkat_> should i click it?
<mjayk> pixelkat_: yes its ment to do that
<pixelkat_> ok
<pixelkat_> so ill open a terminal
<pixelkat_> and type apt-cache madison skype?
<squinty> eh???
<ikonia> stop
<ikonia> get your machine up to date
<ikonia> reboot
<ikonia> get it to a clean state please
<pixelkat_> it is clean!
<pixelkat_> i havent done anything
<ikonia> pixelkat_: do you have ay pending updates ?
<pixelkat_> except open firefox
<pixelkat_> software updater icon popped up
<pixelkat_> click it?
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> take the updates
<ikonia> and reboot
<ikonia> (there will be a kernel update in there)
<pixelkat_> 225.4 MB will be downloaded
<Toxmi> Hi, I want to remove texlive 2013 man path from $MANPATH but I couldn't find out where...I've checked $HOME/.bashrc, bashprofile .xinitrc and also /etc/profile /etc/mandb.config /etc/bash.bashrc but it isn't in these file
<pixelkat_> clicking install now
<phre4k> pixelkat_: open a terminal, type the following: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-cache madison skype → then tell us which skype version is the highest and we tell you how to proceed.
<phre4k> no need to reboot just yet
<EriC^^> Toxmi: check ~/.profile
<ikonia> please - just apply the udpates and reboot
<ikonia> get to the current version all clean
<ikonia> then move forward
<phre4k> *sigh* ok, do that.
<pixelkat_> between ikonia and phre4k i dont know what to do
<pixelkat_> ok
<pixelkat_> clicking install no
<pixelkat_> now
<squinty> follow ikonia
<phre4k> ikonia: sry
<ikonia> phre4k: no need for sorry
<pixelkat_> installing updates
<pixelkat_> from software icon
<Toxmi> EriC^^: I've check, there isn't :D
<pixelkat_> not from terminal
<EriC^^> Toxmi: you're not on ubuntu, are you?
<pixelkat_> i have a terminal open but havent typed anything
<pixelkat_> should i close it?
<phre4k> ikonia: I'm an Arch user, I always just install everything and reboot after that. I'm giving advice on a distribution I don't even use right now.
<ikonia> pixelkat_: it doesn't matter
<phre4k> pixelkat_: you may close the terminal if you don't use it
<Toxmi> not currently
<squinty> phre4k: exactly  not the best thing to do imho
<pixelkat_> closing terminal
<pixelkat_> downloading linux image 3.13
<pixelkat_> generic
<ikonia> don't need a commentary
<pixelkat_> well
<ikonia> let it apply the updates, reboo
<pixelkat_> im just sayin
<ikonia> reboot
<mjayk> no need to pixelkat_
<pixelkat_> im clicking nothing
<phre4k> squinty: why that? With Arch you don't install outdated software packages. You always do a netinstall. Ubuntu might be different, I've been in dependency hell with Ubuntu.
<pixelkat_> just sitting here in this channel
<pixelkat_> no terminals open
<EriC^^> Toxmi: ok, cause ubuntu doesn't have .xinitrc or .bash_profile etc.
<EriC^^> Toxmi: i don't have a $MANPATH
<pixelkat_> just letting you know so later if something doesnt work
<bekks> EriC^^: Since when exactly, there is no .bash_profile anymore for bash?
<pixelkat_> you know its not because of me
<pixelkat_> im following step by step directions
<ikonia> ok - then please wait quietly
<squinty> phre4k: this isn't arch.  get sick and tired of arch users thinking they know everything   sorry but I see it time after time.  support the system you are using.  :)
<EriC^^> bekks: i don't have a .bash_profile , do you?
<ikonia> please let us now when the updates have finished and you've rebooted
<pixelkat_> ok
<pixelkat_> in the meantime i wont do ANYTHING
<phre4k> squinty: well, I use some Xubuntu at work, does that count?
<pixelkat_> except read what pops up in this channel
<ikonia> you don't need to commentate
<pixelkat_> you should restart firefox to install updates
<ikonia> please just confirm when the updates have finished and you have rebooted
<phre4k> ^
<pixelkat_> restart now?
<mjayk> if the updates have finished
<ikonia> pixelkat_: have the updates finished ?
<squinty> phre4k:  I have no idea,... only you can answer that.  not up to date answers or answers that relate to non ubuntu issues are going to cause problems
<pixelkat_> just firefox said that
<ikonia> pixelkat_: have the updates finished ?
<pixelkat_> not yet
<ikonia> then no
<pixelkat_> configuring
<pixelkat_> ok
<pixelkat_> waiting then
<ikonia> pixelkat_: please sit quietly - stop talking and confirm when the updates have finished
<pixelkat_> the computer needs to restart to finish installing updates
<Toxmi> EriC^^: I've also checked bash_profile it's just refering to bashrc
<Toxmi> EriC^^: you mean you don't have any output for "export $MANPATH"?
<pixelkat_> clicking restart now
<pixelkat_> brb
<Toxmi> regarding .xinitrc it's bcz of xmonad...not unity
<pixelkat_> shutdown or restart?
<pixelkat_> when i clicked restart now
<pixelkat_> it gave me the option
<ikonia> restart
<pixelkat_> ok
<phre4k> squinty: I didn't know Ubuntu was so picky about updates, I never had any issue. I didn't ever hear that you have to reboot before installing some software, because if you upgraded and restarted the corresponding software the binary is current. So even if the Kernel or apt had an update, you're still able to install things. They might not work though, and that's the time you reboot. IF you installed a new kernel, else I honestly don't see a
<phre4k> reason to reboot. But you're right if you say you can't expect new users to know whether they have to reboot or not.
<EriC^^> Toxmi: echo $MANPATH returns nothing for me
<phre4k> squinty: correct me if I'm wrong please :)
<ikonia> phre4k: ubuntu is not picky about updates
<EriC^^> Toxmi: that's odd, right?
<pixelkat> ok i restarted. right clicked the amazon icon and removed from launcher
<ikonia> phre4k: but you need to reboot to apply a kernel patch in any distro, so I'm not sure why you are surprised
<ikonia> phre4k: why ?
<EriC^^> bekks: i mean by default ubuntu doesn't have a .bash_profile
<pixelkat> started firefox, joined this channel
<ikonia> phre4k: oops
<ikonia> pixelkat_: why di dyou do that
<Buddyb> Hi everyone, can anyone help me out with pulse audio issues?
<ikonia> pixelkat_: I told you to do nothing
<squinty> phre4k:  not really interested in discussing it to be honest.
<pixelkat> all i did was remove amazon icon
<pixelkat> shouldnt harm anything
<ikonia> pixelkat_: why ?
<pixelkat> because i dont use it
<ikonia> pixelkat_: I explicitly told you not to do anything
<pixelkat> dont need it cluttering my side bar
<pixelkat> well, moving on
<pixelkat> thats all i did
<pixelkat> sorry
<ikonia> your on your own
<fath05> hello
<pixelkat> noooooooo
<pixelkat> help
<ikonia> I gave you explict instructions and told you not to do anything at all
<ikonia> someone else can help you
<pixelkat> i was jk
<pixelkat> i didnt do anything
<ikonia> pixelkat_: I told you not to joke in support conversation yesterday
<pixelkat> but i do want that amazon icon gone
<pixelkat> sorry
<ikonia> please don't lie
<ikonia> you removed it
<pixelkat> ok
<ikonia> someone else can pick up your problem
<pixelkat> D:
<pixelkat> come on dont be like that please
<pixelkat> we're almost done!
<pixelkat> all i need to do is install skype 4.3
<phre4k> ikonia: yeah, that's what I said. I still don't get why you need to boot from the new Kernel before installing sk... nevermind.
<pixelkat> but im not clicking or doing anyhthing
<linuxlover> someone here last night told me about installing virtual machine
<ikonia> phre4k: because it makes sure everything is current
<linuxlover> but i Need help!
<ikonia> phre4k: including dependencies that packages may need/want
<mjayk> linuxlover: just ask the question :)
<pixelkat> ok, everything is current
<linuxlover> mjayk:  i dont know how to install it
<pixelkat> clean install, fresh reboot
<linuxlover> i cannot find it
<mjayk> linuxlover: how to install what
<pixelkat> now what
<linuxlover> the VM
<linuxlover> my goal is to install windows on my lubuntu
<susl> Question: Why are CDs/DVDs bootable by default if you burn img-files on it? Why not USB-flash?
<ikonia> linuxlover: boot from windows install media
<theadmin> linuxlover: Get Virtualbox, get a Windows DVD or ISO
<ikonia> linuxlover: job done
<mjayk> linuxlover: what theadmin said
<linuxlover> i cannot find virtualbox
<pixelkat> can someone help me install skype 4.3 please?
<ikonia> ahh virtual box
<pixelkat> im on fresh install
<theadmin> linuxlover: Eh? Just "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<ikonia> sorry, missunderstood
<pixelkat> ive done nothing, installed nothing
<linuxlover> oh
<pixelkat> CLEAN
<theadmin> pixelkat: Please see the private message window, I'll try to help
<mjayk> pixelkat: what version of ubuntu are you running
<pixelkat> ok thanks
<linuxlover> i entered the command theadmin  "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<linuxlover> :(
<pixelkat> 14.04.1
<EriC^^> linuxlover: is the software center open?
<theadmin> linuxlover: Buh. Are you running a system update of some sort?
<linuxlover> im not sure what you mean!
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  you mean.. the synaptic package manager?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: are you usign the software center to install something else?
<linuxlover> it's opened
<EriC^^> linuxlover: no, but that too
<squinty> linuxlover:  look in your software installer (or whatever) and notice that there are two versions of virtualbox available.... orcale or the open source one.   personally I prefer the orcale version.  both can be installed via the repo's though
<EriC^^> linuxlover: close all the package software you have open and try again
<mjayk> pixelkat: go to software & upates
<mjayk> pixelkat: click other software then click canonical partners
<linuxlover> EriC^^: i closed it and now it gives me... "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<EriC^^> linuxlover: type sudo apt-get -f install
<mjayk> pixelkat: click ok t hen in a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<mjayk> pixelkat: done
<linuxlover> done EriC^^
<EriC^^> linuxlover: did it give you any thing?
<EriC^^> did it fix stuff?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded."
<linuxlover> that's what your command gave me
<pixelkat> ikonia
<pixelkat> i still havent done anything, please help
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok, what's the error when you install virtualbox?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: if you need to paste use paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> pixelkat: no
<linuxlover> oh hold on
<EriC^^> linuxlover: paste the whole output
<pixelkat> please?
<pixelkat> we've come so far
<pixelkat> ive done everything ive been asked
<mjayk> pixelkat: ive told you how to complete your task please stop spamming
<pixelkat> im trying to follow one voice
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  i'll paste two different one, one for the install and one for the command you gave me
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599080/
<pixelkat> i didnt see your advice
<linuxlover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599089/ EriC^^
<pixelkat> mjayk, how do i install skype 4.3
<mjayk> scroll up and read pixelkat
<pixelkat> ikonia was helping me, but chose not to since i removed the amazon icon
<EriC^^> linuxlover: type sudo apt-get install libgsoap5
<pixelkat> skype is not available
<pixelkat> in the repos
<bekks> pixelkat: He chose to not help you anymore because you lied and did not follow what you have been told to do.
<mjayk> pixelkat: go to software & upates
<mjayk> pixelkat: click other software then click canonical partners
<mjayk> pixelkat: click ok t hen in a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<pixelkat> no, even before i said i was jk about removing the icon
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  done shoudl i paste that output ?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yes please
<pixelkat> ok mjayk ill do it
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599107/
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  still gives me the same error as before
<mjayk> does anyone know how to make alt tab show all windows from all virtual desktops in unity ?
<linuxlover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599116/
<EriC^^> linuxlover: it's odd that it installed it with no problems, and the i386
<pixelkat> OK
<pixelkat> i went to software sources
<pixelkat> clicked on partners (not the source code one)
<pixelkat> now im in terminal
<pixelkat> did sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> linuxlover: you have 14.10?
<EriC^^> 32 bit?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  you mean lubuntu version?
<linuxlover> I'm on 64 bit machine
<pixelkat> skype has shown itself in the software center
<dgarstang> What's the ubuntu equiv of chkconfig to make an rc script start on boot?
<pixelkat> skype 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok, that's odd it installed the i386 version
<rberg-> update-rc.d
<linuxlover> I found those files in synapatic manager but it says "fix broken packages first!"
<dgarstang> rberg-: Did that. no effect
<pixelkat> eric, when i tried sudo apt-get install skype from terminal it installed i386 version also
<pixelkat> ok should i install skype from terminal or software center?
<theadmin> pixelkat: That's normal, Microsoft was too lazy to make a 64-bit version
<dgarstang> rberg-: sudo update-rc.d slice-dme defaults ... nada
<pixelkat> oh ok
<theadmin> pixelkat: So it just pulls in the 32-bit one.
<mjayk> pixelkat: i said sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<pixelkat> mjayk, just making sure.
<Buddyb> Hi. I just did a fresh install of lubuntu (nobody in that channel) and I am having issues with my audio. I have pulseaudio and pavucontrol. Everything works fine with the speakers, internal laptop mic. When I plug in the headphone/microphone I have issues. The sounds continues to come out of the laptop speakers. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<EriC^^> theadmin: ? i have a amd64 one
<EriC^^> theadmin: pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<theadmin> EriC^^: skype:amd64 just pulls in skype:i386 as a dependency as well as a ton of other weird stuff
<pixelkat> closed software center. back in terminal, typing sudo apt-get install skype (already did apt-get update)
<mjayk> Buddyb: usb headphone and mic or audio jack ?
<pixelkat> 230mb of additional disk space will be used
<pixelkat> clicking "y"
<Buddyb> mjayk: headphone plugged to microphone, microphone plugged to laptop via usb
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  so does this mean i have to reinstall lubuntu?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: no
<mjayk> Buddyb: just try pulseaudio -k in console after you plug them in
<aya_>  (MPEG-4 AAC decoder plugin ) umm what don i need for ubuntu for these??
<EriC^^> !info libgsoap5
<ubottu> libgsoap5 (source: gsoap): Runtime libraries for gSOAP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.17-1 (utopic), package size 187 kB, installed size 1186 kB
<pixelkat> skype is installing.
<theadmin> pixelkat: Yay! Glad it worked
<pixelkat> ok, install finished in terminal
<pixelkat> should i open skype from terminal or through launcher?
<mjayk> aya_: should be in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<theadmin> pixelkat: Doesn't matter. Try terminal so that you can see the debug output though if any
<aya_> mjayk: ` im new i have no idea
<pixelkat> OK
<pixelkat> sudo or no?
<mjayk> aya_: ok open a terminal
<mjayk> pixelkat: if sudo apt-get install skype has finished
<aya_> k
<theadmin> pixelkat: Just "skype"
<pixelkat> ok
<mjayk> pixelkat: just type skype into a terminal or dash
<mjayk> aya_: type in sudo apt-get update
<theadmin> pixelkat: "sudo" is for running stuff as administrator, that's dangerous to do with apps not designed for that
<pixelkat> typed skype in terminal
<mjayk> aya_:  then let me know when its finished
<pixelkat> accepting terms of use
<pixelkat> on skype
<pixelkat> jesus
<pixelkat> it worked
<theadmin> Wooo!
<EriC^^> linuxlover: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<linuxlover> that generated a big list
<linuxlover> pastebin it?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: i'm out of ideas, i'm googling here.. re-ask your question and others might respond
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yeah
<aya_> mjayk: oktays it finshed
<linuxlover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599158/
<mjayk> aya_: now type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linuxlover> no problem EriC^^
<linuxlover> I have all day to figure this out :)
<mjayk> aya_: that is a package containing a number of non-free codecs
<pixelkat> im installing restricted extras also.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: linuxlover I think yoiu are in the right path, a VM installed from PPA ?? look at sources ,, see what 'apt-cache policy virtualbox' relates ?
<pixelkat> ikonia
<pixelkat> skype is working.
<aya_> mjayk: umm whats that...lol -______-' sorry for meh nooobness
<pixelkat> not that you care, but i wanted to say it anyway
<mjayk> aya_: its a package that contains a number of non free codecs etc, things that are not open source
<aya_> mjayk: whats a codec
<mjayk> aya_: a codec decodes media like it is a bit of software that enables a music player to "understand" what the data in a .mp3 for instance means
<EriC^^> linuxlover: please can you pastebin apt-cache policy virtualbox ?
<mjayk> i "think"
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: good thinking
<EriC^^> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59954 kB
<davidfetter_fbn> hello
<linuxlover> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599181/
<aya_> mjayk: oooo )_) thank you lol :)
<EriC^^> linuxlover: can you pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ^^ bingo
<linuxlover> with the asterisk?
<linuxlover> *
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yes
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599191/
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: : ) now the fun begins. Sometimnes easy, most times not to get rid of that 3rd party stuff .
<EriC^^> hehe yeah it certainly looks like it
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Might be easy with ppa-purge ??
<Zeke> can you guys see this?
<Zeke> hello?
<Bashing-om> Zeke: Yepper, you are on .
<Zeke> I'm using irssi i can only see one line of chat text, lol
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: linuxlover it looks like virtualbox is coming from the xorg-edgers ppa
<EriC^^> isn't that needed for graphics drivers and such?
<linuxlover> not sure what that means :X
<pixelkat> would anyone care to help me get minecraft working on ubuntu 14.04.1?
<Bashing-om> Zeke: Not good .. For irssi issues, /join #irssi .. good help/guidance there .
<Zeke> wow thanks man
<aya_> mjayk: how do i click ok at the end of it
<Aol-Paperboy>  _                                 _
<Aol-Paperboy> ( )_  _                           (_ )
<Aol-Paperboy> | ,_)(_)  ___   _   _  _   _  _ __ | |       ___    _     ___ ___
<Aol-Paperboy> | |  | |/' _ `\( ) ( )( ) ( )( '__)| |     /'___) /'_`\ /' _ ` _ `\
<Aol-Paperboy> | |_ | || ( ) || (_) || (_) || |   | |  _ ( (___ ( (_) )| ( ) ( ) |
<Aol-Paperboy> `\__)(_)(_) (_)`\__, |`\___/'(_)  (___)(_)`\____)`\___/'(_) (_) (_)
<unopaste> Aol-Paperboy you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mjayk> aya_: use tab and enter
<mjayk> pixelkat: http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<EriC^^> linuxlover: do you need those ppa's ?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: linuxlover .. Yeah, " xorg-edgers ppa" is for a graphics driver. OH boy this may get funner .
<linuxlover> is it graphics driver for my graphics card?
<Zeke_> hmm
<Zeke_> test
<pixelkat> thanks!
<pixelkat> i <3 webupd8
<linuxlover> would removing those files render my graphics card unsable?
<mjayk> appologies i closed my irssi by mistake
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | awk '/ii/ {print$2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep xorg-edger
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: EriC^^ :; slowly, a step at a time . linuxlover show us : cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit .
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ^^ that should list any installed packages that are using the xorg-edger ppa
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<linuxlover> Bashing-om:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599230/
<EriC^^> hold on
<Zeke> solved my problem, just switched to weechat instead of irssi, lmao
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599230/ .
<EriC^^> linuxlover: dpkg -l | awk '/ii/ {print$2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -C10 xorg-edger
<aya__> mjayk:the audio plays but says im still missing codecs
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  i ran that
<linuxlover> huge output
<linuxlover> pastebin it?
<mjayk> aya__: what codecs specifically do you know ?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: why'd you install the ppa to begin with?
<aya__> mjayk: none...
<EriC^^> linuxlover: i think it would have updated many packages you had with a dist-upgrade
<linuxlover> i am not sure EriC^^  , i was playing steam but uninstalled it
<EriC^^> linuxlover: do you need it for graphics to work?
<mjayk> aya__: it says you are missing no codecs? sorry I dont understand :)
<linuxlover> no
<aya__> mjayk: ummm im not sure which ones it just says u can get these codecs online. i have downloaded movied and thanks to u :) the audio plays through but no visual
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: eric; steam is still active for "precise" !! We sure need to get rid of it .
<linuxlover> ok lets get rid of steam
<mjayk> aya__: what type of file is it ?
<aya__> mjayk: mp4
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ppa-purge?
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: EriC^^ :: stam removeal, never been there, No idea how it is done ( non native to ubuntu in 12.04 ?) .
<EriC^^> no idea too... :)
<linuxlover> Bashing-om:  i actually removed steam yesterday, i am not sure why it is leaving residue
<mjayk> aya__: and what media player are you using ?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: you can install ppa-purge
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<linuxlover> done EriC^^
<aya__> mjayk: the one that came default fo linux 14.04 lts
<aya__> mjayk: ubuntu**
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: linuxlover ppa-purge miaght work as 'steam' is native in 14.04 .
<Bashing-om> might*
<mjayk> aya__: i thought the restricted extra's should have sorted that may I suggest you install vlc via sudo apt-get install vlc that should deffinatly play the video
<jhutchins> Or mplayer.
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try sudo ppa-purge http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ precise steam
<EriC^^> i think it takes url's too
<linuxlover> Bashing-om:  i am using 14.10 lubuntu
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  done!
<EriC^^> linuxlover: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<EriC^^> linuxlover: is it still there/
<neopsyche> hi all.. i upgraded kernel on 14.04 to 3.16~  i LOST my power icon and power management.. how to go back to 3.13?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599285/
<ikonia> where did the 3.16 kernel come from ?
<mjayk> neopsyche: in the grub boot screen you should beable to select the old kernel neopsyche
<ikonia> the HWE stack takes it to 3.17 I thought
<neopsyche> from the ubuntu mainline on canonical server mjayk
<neopsyche> iknoia
<ikonia> mainline doesn't contain all the patches
<mjayk> neopsyche: boot into the old kernel then remove the new kernel and update grub
<neopsyche> ikonia you have been here a lont time..
<neopsyche> ikonia, mjayk the grub does not show up at boot.. rather it takes me straight in
<ikonia> neopsyche: just remove the kernel and it will boot into the next available one on the system
<EriC^^> linuxlover: it's still there
<neopsyche> ikonia, mjayk i wish there were an easy graphical way to monitor kernels.. like in the software manager for ppas
<neopsyche> ok. ikonia so i remove 3.16 .. how to?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  :(
<neopsyche> ikonia.. sorry for lame but I dont know commands
<ikonia> neopsyche: open the package manager, find the kernel, click remove
<brothersome> neopsyche, there is
<neopsyche> ok.. package manager? you mean ubuntu soft center?
<ikonia> neopsyche: not sure why you think there is no way to monitor the packages - thats what software center does
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: if a ppa updates a package, and you remove it from sources.list.d , run update, then dist-upgrade, will the packages it upgraded be downgraded?
<neopsyche> ikonia.. what to type on soft search?
<mjayk> ikonia: just for my own learning can you remove the kernel that you are currently booted into ? is it safe
<ikonia> neopsyche: the soft search ?
<neopsyche> ikonia .. searchin inside software center
<ikonia> mjayk: yeah, it removes the package, your still running on the binary in ram
<ikonia> neopsyche: just browser it
<brothersome> neopsyche like: http://grafana.ayntest.net/#/dashboard/file/minetest.json
<ikonia> neopsyche: find the kernel package and remove it
<mjayk> ikonia: ok thanks I can save alot of time in the future :)
<neopsyche> I wish software power management was better on ubuntu.. i get 5 hours or so on windoze (but not since i unsinstalled it .. at about 2 hours ubutnu)
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: did the ppa-purge run and complete ? one has to manually remove the source now . IF steam is reverted to what is in the repository maybe now can be removed with the package manager ?
<ikonia> neopsyche: it's not "poor" on linux, it depends on the hardware compatbility
<neopsyche> ikonia: you are right.. it is SAMSUNG that SUCKS~!
<EriC^^> linuxlover: what did the ppa-purge command return?
<linuxlover> Bashing-om:  yeah i ran that command sudo apt-get install ppa-purge EriC^^  gave me
<neopsyche> THANKS FOR NOTHING SAMSUNG!!! FOR NOT WORKING WITH UBUNTU/CANONICAL... Like DELL! I will NEVER EVER EVER BUY SAMSUNG AGAIN!
<linuxlover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599308/ EriC^^
<EriC^^> linuxlover: what about the sudo ppa-purge http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ precise steam ?
<Pici> neopsyche: We could do without the caps and this commentary.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I understand that ppa-purge reverts the installed package to what is in the repository, and one has to manually remove the PPA source .
<neopsyche> sorry pici. i had a moment
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599311/
<Caleb--> h
<Caleb--> hi
<Caleb--> i've installed ubuntu using efi boot. how do i get into recovery mode?
<Caleb--> i tried rebooting and holding the shift key, but it just boots into ubuntu
<EriC^^> sudo ppa-purge -s http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ -d precise -p steam
<neopsyche> ikonia: i typed linux kernel.. and got a bunch of magazines for sale.
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ^^
<mjayk> Caleb--: wat do you mean recovery mode ?
<ikonia> neopsyche: I didn't tell you to type linux kernel
<ikonia> neopsyche: I told you to browse the package list fo rit
<ikonia> for it
<neopsyche> ikonia, apologies, what was i to look at?
<ikonia> it's alphabetical
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> sorry
<neopsyche> its late
<Caleb--> mjayk, i need a root shell before ubuntu starts
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599332/
<neopsyche> wiat should i be using synaptic?
<Jordan_U> Caleb--: For UEFI boot you need to press escape within the first three seconds after grub starts to access the menu (by default).
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: EriC^^ I have little experience with ppa-purge, however, the syntax is " sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> " . I must be away for a bit ,, be back soonest .
<neopsyche> ikonia; would it be under uncatagorized?
<linuxlover> thx Bashing-om
<joshhartigan> Is there a distribution of Ubuntu that comes without GUI?
<Caleb--> Jordan_U, thanks
<ikonia> neopsyche: I have no idea without looking I don't have software center in front of me
<welovfree> Hello, how many dependencies exist for emacs? I want to download it offline
<joshhartigan> welovfree: see http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/emacs.html
<brothersome> joshhartigan, perhaps use openbox as gui
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> they are not the same dependencies for the packages
<joshhartigan> brothersome: I'd like to use a terminal
<ikonia> ubuntu builds against dependencies
<ikonia> so quoting blfs is wrong
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try sudo ppa-purge -s repo.steampowered.com -p steam -d precise
<mjayk> my keyboard stops working in gnome-terminal randomly anyone else had this
<ikonia> query the emacs package for what dependencies it needs
<ikonia> not some random other distro's info
<neopsyche> ok ikonia.. i now see the kernel etc in synaptic
<joshhartigan> ikonia: sorry
<brothersome> joshhartigan, change the line in menu.lst (grub) with an option nogui
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599370/
<joshhartigan> brothersome: ok - and how will I be able to find (and uninstall) all the packages that give me a DE?
<neopsyche> ikonia; i remove 3.16
<neopsyche> ?
<joshhartigan> What about Ubuntu Server? Is that the equivalent of Ubuntu minus a DE?
<ikonia> if thats the one you don't want
<brothersome> joshartigan like ... http://superuser.com/questions/310978/starting-ubuntu-without-the-gui
<ikonia> joshhartigan: no thats targeted at server infrastructure
<EriC^^> linuxlover: we can try to remove the ppa from the sources.list.d manually
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  okay
<EriC^^> linuxlover: i'm not sure if using ppa-purge would be better or what
<neopsyche> I have never seen a better package manager than synaptic. thanks ikonia
<neopsyche> ikonia, its removing now
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try sudo ppa-purge -p steam -d precise -s repo.steampowered.com
<joshhartigan> neopsyche: Have you ever used pacman?
<neopsyche> ikonia so now i reboot.. and it uses the old kernel?
<neopsyche> josh i used pacman the SSH terminal yes
<ikonia> neopsyche: it should fall back to the next kernel in your list if you have other kernels installed
<EriC^^> anybody know what ppa-purge actually does?
<neopsyche> joshharti if thats what you mean
<neopsyche> eric ppa purge gets rid of old ppas
<joshhartigan> neopsyche pacman is the Arch linux package manager, it's very good
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599404/
<neopsyche> ikonia is linux kernel independent.. in actual boot process. .but the additional features are kernel dependent?
<ikonia> neopsyche: sorry I don't understand your question ?
<neopsyche> ie: remove all kernels, linux still boot/?
<ikonia> neopsyche: no
<ikonia> neopsyche: the kernel is what you boot
<mjayk> no if u remove all it wont boot
<ikonia> if you remove all kernels there is nothing to boot
<neopsyche> lol ok
<neopsyche> :-)
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok, apparently ppa-purge will attempt to downgrade packages after removing a ppa, which is more or less what we want
<neopsyche> mjayk , ikonia how do i install default kernel for 14.04 now i removed the old one?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  wouldn't it be easy to just reinstall lubuntu lol
<ikonia> neopsyche: it should still be there
<EriC^^> linuxlover: lol, nah
<mjayk> neopsyche: unless you removed the default one it should still be there
<ikonia> neopsyche: you will normally have 2 - 3 kernels on your machine
<ikonia> neopsyche: hence why grub will make it default again
<ikonia> check
<neopsyche> ok ikonia i see 3.13 generic with ticks next to entries .. good sign?
<ikonia> yes
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> thx
<neopsyche> see you guys on the other side. ;-)
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> it seems to have booted ikoni
<mjayk> lol
<neopsyche> ikonia
<mjayk> brilliant
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> lol.. darn it.. but mainline is now 3.15
<neopsyche> is that right?
<welovfree> how can I install emacs, I've downloaded "emacs-24.4.tar.xz"
<neopsyche> AHA! 3.15 gave me my battery back
<theadmin> welovfree: Remove that and just "sudo apt-get install emacs"
<neopsyche> ACPI is a nightmare on my machine ikonia
<neopsyche> ikonia i have been having epic battle with the kworker overload bugs
<welovfree> theadmin: I wanna install it offline because I don't have an internet connexion right now
<aya__> mjayk: i got the movies from yify
<neopsyche> ikonia.. its like the os wants to commit suicide on my hardware
<theadmin> welovfree: That would be problematic, since to build the source you downloaded you'll need to grab a compiler and stuff (also from the repos)...
<mjayk> aya__: did vlc still not work ?
<mjayk> maybe its a bad torrent
<welovfree> theadmin: :(
<theadmin> welovfree: Installing software while offline is a real problem on Ubuntu, I find. I don't even know how to help.
<ikonia> use the sources on the DVD ?
<ikonia> emacs is probably in main
<welovfree> theadmin: in the archive I did download, exist all the dependencies of the emacs? right
<ikonia> no
<theadmin> welovfree: Likely not.
<ikonia> %100 not
<ikonia> more so as it has optional dependencies
<welovfree> but aren't they enough for an offline installation?
<ikonia> no
<aya__> mjayk: no, it still plays audio but says i need visual codecs
<neopsyche> ikonia i think there is a conspiracy between manufaturers and microshaft http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946373&page=2
<ikonia> neopsyche: yeah, not really interested when you can't even call microsoft by it's proper name
<welovfree> I downloaded the archive from here: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/emacs.html
<ikonia> welovfree: no
<ikonia> welovfree: I told you not to use that
<neopsyche> ikonia that was a play on words. :-)
<ikonia> that is not for ubuntu
<ikonia> neopsyche: no, it was just a stupid name calling of a vendor to make you look cool, I', not interested
<neopsyche> ok ikonia no worries
<neopsyche> ikonia my apologies
<welovfree> ikonia: yeah I know but someone here linked me to that
<welovfree> that's why
<ikonia> welovfree: yes, and I told you not to use it
<ikonia> it was wrong
<welovfree> ok
<neopsyche> ikonia are you secretly mshuttleworth?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: we can remove the other ppa's during this time
<ikonia> the fact that you are asking this means you should not even consider compiling it
<ikonia> neopsyche: please stop
<EriC^^> linuxlover: xorg-edgers should be pretty easy to remove
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> neo halts process
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  ok :)
<jhutchins> U14.04 is really slow on vmplayer.  I think it's the video.
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  i thought you've given up
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<EriC^^> linuxlover: nah
<ikonia> jhutchins: a common issue on virtual guests
<welovfree> ikonia: but is there is a way to install emacs offline or what?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  this will remove my graphics driver right
<ikonia> welovfree: you can either a.) download all the packages/dependencies you need, b.) use an offline media repo, such as an install DVD
<welovfree> ikonia: like a deb or someting
<ikonia> as I said earlier
<ikonia> welovfree: it is not 1 deb
<EriC^^> linuxlover: it should revert to the standard repo drivers
<EriC^^> linuxlover: it might break though who knows
<linuxlover> can i reinstall the driver's after?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yeah you should be able to
<linuxlover> ok
<linuxlover> ill remove it now then
<linuxlover> for the  sake of VM
<welovfree> ikonia: how many debs?
<EriC^^> ok
<ikonia> you have to check
<ikonia> as I advised you earlier
<ikonia> welovfree: we are repeating the same conversation
<aya__> mjayk: and the internet says that theres alot of fake malware codecs
<welovfree> ikonia: :(, ok
<ikonia> welovfree: why can this machine not go online ?
<linuxlover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599515/ EriC^^
<linuxlover> something went wrong at the bottom
<welovfree> ikonia: problems with ISP
<ikonia> welovfree: what problems
<mjayk> aya__: that is very true for windows; you get a video torrent which tells you to install a codec from www.thisisacodecnotavirus.com
<welovfree> ikonia: A got some problems in router maybe, but they say I have to wait till they send help, so I am waiting but I have to install emacs cause I need to work out my homeworks
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<EriC^^> linuxlover: is xorg-edgers still there?
<linuxlover> yeah i think so
<ikonia> welovfree: I'd suggest if your windows 8 machine you are using now is on the same network, your ubuntu machine should probably work fine on it
<linuxlover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9599551/ EriC^^
<linuxlover> i didn't reboot though, should i?
<dgarstang> Okiday... how do I control the init.d boot script order? Does ubuntu have numbers like redhat?
<welovfree> ikonia: I am using I friends machine
<EriC^^> linuxlover: nah, it's removed, those are comments
<linuxlover> oh
<welovfree> ikonia: to get help
<EriC^^> linuxlover: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxlover> i dont need reboot?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: no
<ikonia> welovfree: well, you have your options then
<EriC^^> linuxlover: we'll give it a shot in a bit
<Jordan_U> dgarstang: Ubuntu uses upstart, which is based on events, not static ordering. Red Hat used to use upstart also, but now uses systemd (which also doesn't have static ordering). What is your end goal?
<welovfree> ikonia: what option?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: in the off chance that it doesn't work, do you know how to get to a tty and come back here?
<linuxlover> not sure what tty is
<linuxlover> process is finished
<ikonia> welovfree: download the deb and all the dependency packages, or use an offline repo, such as an install CD
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ctrl+alt+f1 is tty1, alt+f7 will take you back to the gui, give it a shot
<linuxlover> sounds scary
<linuxlover> ok
<linuxlover> waht do i do once i'm in tty?
<linuxlover> just come back here?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: if you reboot and you get a blank screen or something, go to tty1 and sudo apt-get install irssi
<welovfree> ikonia: I can download the debs from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/emacs right?
<ikonia> no
<linuxlover> ok
<ikonia> welovfree: that is just the emacs package
<linuxlover> i need to write this down
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yeah you can use irssi to chat, /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<EriC^^> linuxlover: then /join #ubuntu
<ikonia> welovfree: you also need the depends listed on the page
<welovfree> ikonia: yeah I know, but they are on the same page right?
<ikonia> welovfree: and the links
<ikonia> welovfree: no, they are different packages
<ikonia> welovfree: click the links
<ikonia> and you'll see the depends, you need to click all the links to the point of no more links
<welovfree> ikonia: this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/emacs24
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  i did crtl + alt + f1 , did not take me to ttyl
<ikonia> welovfree: you need the package, and all the dependencies, and the dependencies dependencies, and their dependenices etc etc etc
<EriC^^> linuxlover: hmm, try ctrl+alt+f2 , hold then together
<EriC^^> *them
<mjayk> linuxlover: if you are on a laptop make sure you dont need to press the fn key aswell to access f1 f2 etc
<linuxlover> not on laptop
<welovfree> ikonia: what!!!!!!! I got find out how to get the internet :) then hhhhhhhhh
<linuxlover> ctrl+alt+f2 isn't working either
<aya__> mjayk: im not sure what u meant lol
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok, well there's something else you can do
<mjayk> aya__: it sounds to me like a bad torrent
<EriC^^> linuxlover: have you ever booted with the nomodeset option in the kernel line?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  i have no idea what that is =\
<aya__> mjayk: sad panda lol ugg why did pirate bay have to die lol
<mjayk> aya__: ikr :(
<Jordan_U> welovfree: This may make the process a little more bearable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168352/how-do-i-generate-a-package-download-list
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 64bit and trying to compile a program that requires binutils with multiarch support. I've installed the binutils-multiarch-dev package but the loader complains saying it can't find certain functions: print_insn_big_arm, print_insn_big_mips, print_insn_little_arm and print_insn_little_mips. I couldn't determine which files I'm missing so thought I'd ask if anyone here knew the package that provides the SO files
<dnivra> which contain these functions.
<welovfree> Jordan_U: ok let me check, thank you
<Jordan_U> welovfree: You're welcome.
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok, when the pc boots, hold shift, you'll get grub, press 'e' over the ubuntu entry, then go down to the line that says Linux vmlinuz..... blablabla quiet splash, and add 'nomodeset' after quiet splash, then press ctrl+x to execute it
<rio_zenta> Under alsamixer in the CLI, i have 2 "Headphone" options, with one of them being at zero. when trying to adjust the volume up, nothing happens. Does anybody else know to make "Headphone 1" 100% ?
<welovfree> Jordan_U: but as I can notice they are using commands that need internet access.
<welovfree> Jordan_U: or I am I mistaken?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: if that doesn't work, then try to add 'text' instead of nomodeset, and it will take you straight to a tty
<linuxlover> just type "text"?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: after quiet splash
<linuxlover> ok brb
<EriC^^> ok
<Jordan_U> welovfree: You are mistaken, the following command (from that page) does not require internet access: sudo apt-get install <package-name> --allow-unauthenticated -y --print-uris | grep -o '\'http.*\' | tr "\'" " " > download-list
<linuxlover> wait
<linuxlover> after i ctrl+x .. then what?
<linuxlover> does it boot me back into GUI?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: it boots, yeah
<linuxlover> ok
<linuxlover> brb
<ararob> dnivra, don't know the functions off hand, but it sounds like the your application and the -dev package are not in sync, did you get the latest -dev package?
<welovfree> Jordan_U: ahh right :) my bad hhhhh
<mjayk> #
<marianne> hi guys, running ubuntu 14.04... anyone know the file where I can put soundbites for system messages and screen unlocks and stuff? going to surprise my BF by making the box sound like jarvis
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  shift did not take me to grub
<EriC^^> linuxlover: did you hold it>
<linuxlover> yeah
<Merrill> Okay
<linuxlover> but what reboot did was it deactivated my second monitor
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok well at least you're here so that means everything's ok?
<Jordan_U> linuxlover: If you're booting via UEFI you need to constantly press and release escape rather than holding shift.
<linuxlover> ok ill try ESC
<dnivra> ararob: binutils-multiarch-dev 2.24-5ubuntu3 is installed. The application recommends binutils 2.20(if not 2.20, 2.19.1 or later) so I asssumed 2.24 should work fine.
<EriC^^> linuxlover:
<EriC^^> wait
<linuxlover> what
<EriC^^> no need that was just in case it boots into a black screen and you cant get to a tty
<linuxlover> oh so i dont need to get to TTY now since i'm here
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yeah
<linuxlover> did something go wrong then
<linuxlover> if i'm here
<aya__> mjayk: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2474022,00.asp
<EriC^^> linuxlover: no it was just a precaution
<linuxlover> ok
<Jesper--> so what is this tty? What do you use them for and how many are there?
<Merrill> linuxlover: EriC^^ plays it to safe
<EriC^^> Merrill: he just removed his graphics drivers and doesnt have tty
<nda_> I'm about to go nuts. I'm trying to rip an audio CD using a Live USB version of Ubuntu 14.04.1. To do that, I need to install a program from the "universe" source. I've enabled it, but I still am not allowed to install the program using Software Center. :(
<Bud> Hello World, i'm new on this channel
<rio_zenta> anybody have any response to 2 headphone options in alsamixer?
<rio_zenta> nda_, Try sudo apt-get install
<nda_> rio_zenta: Thank you. I will try that as soon as I figure out what the package name is.
<Jordan_U> nda_: sudo apt-get update # (or click whatever update button you find in Software Center)
<EriC^^> linuxlover: does lubuntu have the additional drivers package?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  yeah i think.. from synpatic manager?
<rio_zenta> darn, why do updates of ubuntu break more things instead of keeping them fixed. sigh
<EriC^^> rio_zenta: ppa much?
<nda_> Jordan_U: Thank you. The GUI asked me to reload something, and I did. Can't find any update/reload button there.
<Bud> Is there someone who could help me finding serial number from my lost video game ?
<Jordan_U> nda_: Though I'm almost certain that Ubuntu comes with a program that can rip audio CDs by default.
<Merrill> rio_zenta: because you have junk kernel modules.
<mjayk> Bud: no
<marianne> Bud: I think your in the wrong room
<marianne> you're*
<EriC^^> linuxlover: in unity it's called additional drivers, and it shows which drivers you can use
<linuxlover> yeah i found that in "software & updates"
<nda_> Jordan_U: The only thing I found was "Brasero Disc Burner", which somehow didn't let me create an image.
<linuxlover> EriC^^:
<rio_zenta> EriC^^, no ppa at all. this is a fresh install
<linuxlover> I'm there now EriC^^  and i see 3 options for graphic drivers
<Jordan_U> nda_: What do you mean by "create an image"?
<kostkon> nda_: try with rhythm box
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok which is selected right now?
<EriC^^> linuxlover: what vga do you have? type lspci | grep VGA
<ararob> dnivra, maybe try 2.20 then, if you can find it? if it still doesn't work, then something else is missing...
<nda_> Jordan_U: Disc image, e.g. ISO or something. I don't mind if I rip the disc or get an image, as long as I get a digital copy of it.
<linuxlover> right now it's selected as x.org.xserver -- nouveau display driver  and i have a gtx780
<Jordan_U> nda_: If you want to rip the audio off the CD with absolutely no loss then choose "FLAC" as the audio format. It doesn't make much sense to make an "image" of an audio CD, and it's by definition impossible to create an iso image as an audio CD doesn't contain an iso9660, or any other, filesystem.
<linuxlover> but i know for a fact that i don't select that one
<Bud> Sorry i leave if i'm in the wrong room
<linuxlover> because nouvea makes it impossible to load steam games.
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok select the one you want
<Jordan_U> nda_: OK. What problem are you having ripping the audio into audio files?
<linuxlover> so it doesn't matter which one i choose?
<Merrill> linuxlover: pick nvidia
<nda_> Jordan_U: The problem now is just that I haven't even gotten to the part where I have a program to use. I'll however try Rythmbox as suggested by kostkon.
<mjayk> linuxlover: there will be 2 nvidia ones just pick one of those; doesnt really matter which one
<linuxlover> ok mjayk
<dnivra> ararob: Yeah I guess that's probably the way to go. I'll probably have to compile binutils for that. I'll check it out. Thanks for helping out!
<Merrill> mjayk: it matters. Don't pick the updated one.
<linuxlover> ok EriC^^  done
<mjayk> Merrill: if it does ive never experienced any difference
<nda_> kostkon, Jordan_U: Rhytmbox has a feature to extract the tracks, and it seems to be doing something. :D Thank you!
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok, try the nvidia-settings or something
<EriC^^> linuxlover: or reboot
<kostkon> nda_: :-)
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  i think i have to reboot to see the changes
<Merrill> mjayk: the updated one is actually older.
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok
<linuxlover> brb
<mdoge> Got some apt-get issues.. not sure where to start looking: http://pastebin.com/AiefrrNX
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu 14.10 ... my system monitor has stopped showing network activity ... it still shows CPU & Memory activity though ... any ideas there ?
<mdoge> can anyone give me a push in the right direction?
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  ok, i'm back, strange, now i don't see my menu bar.
<mjayk> Wow Merrill is a racist teenager
<linuxlover> EriC^^:  nevermind fixed it. yeah im back on nvidia-settings
<linuxlover> mjayk:  yeah he also did the same to me.
<mjayk> linuxlover: people like that are just kids
<Jordan_U> linuxlover: mjayk: If there is any PM abuse going on, please bring that up in #ubuntu-ops.
<mjayk> Jordan_U: thanks
<EriC^^> linuxlover: ok
<linuxlover> i'm not really  focused on the troll at the moment
<EriC^^> linuxlover: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<EriC^^> :D
<Jordan_U> mjayk: You're welcome.
<linuxlover> i hope it'll work this time EriC^^
<linuxlover> :)
<linuxlover> yes it's downloading
<mjayk> Jordan_U: didnt know it existed
<EriC^^> linuxlover: yay
<linuxlover> thank you EriC^^
<linuxlover> you put in a lot of work on this.
<EriC^^> linuxlover: no problem
<linuxlover> yeah i have virtualbox :)
<linuxlover> cool!
<jdfskitz> so does anybody work on this irc and get paid, or are all of you just doing this for free to help people?
<EriC^^> yeah, it is :)
<Merrill> linuxlover: virtualbox has two versions. And the one installed with apt-get is the junk one. Also make sure kernel modules are built.
<linuxlover> what are you trying to do Merrill ? you act serious here but troll in pm why
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: EriC^^ I am back, looking good ? linuxlover ; there is still one other old PPA that needs to be dealt with " deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ trusty main " .
<jdfskitz> I may want to just sit and read how you resolve other's issues so that I can be of use.
<Jordan_U> Merrill: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<rcampbel3> I want to use ssh-import-id, to get public ssh keys, but want to get them from my own keyserver - not launchpad or github. Anyone done something similar?
<linuxlover> yes Bashing-om  virtualbox up and running now. Much thanks to EriC^^
<nzca> hola alguien ayuda?
<Bashing-om> linuxlover:   : ) , EriC^^ is of 'something else' . good .
<nzca> por favor?
<rio_zenta> jdfskitz, Most IRC channels are unsupported by their developers. They prefer writing code and leaving the actual work of dealing with users to us :)
<linuxlover> wait Bashing-om  do i run that command?
<linuxlover> "deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ trusty main "
<linuxlover> or not a command it seems lol
<james_ca> why I cannot use chown to change ownship?
<letsgets> EriC^^: tell linuxlover about the different virtual boxes. Apt-get version is junk. And make sure kernel modules get built.
<jatt> !es | nazca
<ubottu> nazca: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<letsgets> james_ca: You not putting sudo in front
<Bashing-om> linuxlover: Naww, just agreeing that EriC^^ is of the best help here . _ don't forget to deal with that trusty repo. Else will get ya unto trouble later .
<james_ca> james-Aspire-V3-571 home # ls -l
<james_ca> total 0
<james_ca> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 448 Dec 22 15:37 james
<james_ca> james-Aspire-V3-571 home # chown james: james
<james_ca> james-Aspire-V3-571 home # chown -v james: james
<james_ca> changed ownership of ‘james’ from root:root to james:james
<unopaste> james_ca you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nzca> gracias ubottu!! :D
<linuxlover> yeah i'm surprised how much patience he has Bashing-om!
<linuxlover> well thanks im going to install windows 7 now
<jdfskitz> this irc is very active right now..
<letsgets> linuxlover: install Windows on that crippled version of virtualbox.
<james_ca> sudo chown -v james: james
<james_ca> changed ownership of ‘james’ from root:root to james:james
<Charcoalcat> Hi! I can hear everything in my browser except Livestream. This happened after I was messing with the sound settings in Python. I don't remember what else I tried, but here's the program as it currently is: https://bpaste.net/show/54fce658d0a9 Help? I tried enabling load-module module-rtp-recv (in papref settings and the text file) already and rebooting.
<Charcoalcat> It's an issue in Firefox and Chromium both.
<james_ca> but I still get drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 448 Dec 22 16:01 james
<james_ca> what's the problem?
<jdfskitz> sounds like a sound driver problem to me.. or a config file
<jdfskitz> let me see if I can find something
<EriC^^> linuxlover: most stuff can be fixed in linux if you keep at it, i'd dare say all, anyways in life as well if you never quit, you're bound to make it, it's a cliche but never say never
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: But I could play Livestream just the other day.
<letsgets> james_ca: try sudo chmod 777. Then use the gui.
<linuxlover> thanks EriC^^ I'll remember not to think reinstall is the only solution next time.
<Charcoalcat> I think I last checked Livestream early Sunday morning.
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: you may have had a recent update and it may have set your default sound driver to the incorrect one
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: perhaps asoundconf list
<jdfskitz> asoundconf set-default-card <one from the list>
<letsgets> jdfskitz: wrong
<james_ca> hi <letsgets>, in the gui, the owner or group always bounce back when I change it
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: I'm pretty sure I haven't updated since then.
<theadmin> james_ca: Are you on a FAT32 or NTFS filesystem?
<jdfskitz> letsgets: mind helping out :)
<james_ca> NTFS
<theadmin> james_ca: NTFS does not support UNIX permissions.
<james_ca> ok, i SEE
<theadmin> james_ca: Move the files to an ext2/3/4 drive and then mess with them.
<letsgets> james_ca: impossible did you try chmod 777
<james_ca> OK, thanks
<theadmin> james_ca: Or, you can mount the whole filesystem with a certain permission set -- that way all the files will have the same permission
<james_ca> yes I did
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: have you modified anything?
<pixelkat> yo!
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Maybe? Like I said, I did some random stuff in Python trying to figure out how to change the volume. I can try and find the thing I used.
<hedin> Hi, I'm playing around with btrfs on ubuntu and now I need to boot ubuntu with the degraded option set on my btrfs volume... how do I do that?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: maybe a description of what you did in python? also have you checked the alsa sound meter in the top
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: I tried things on here. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10739390/how-to-programmatically-change-volume-in-ubuntu
<phroggy> hi all, I'm kinda newish to Ubuntu, working on setting up a new server to be a VM host, running on new hardware.  Running into a bit of trouble.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: No, how do I check the alsa sound meter?
<letsgets> james_ca: maybe the files are owned by ntfs user and root can't change that.
<phroggy> my current issue is that the system intermittently hangs on boot
<theadmin> letsgets: NTFS simply doesn't support permissions.
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: or it looks like you are using ubuntu, so pulse meter
<phroggy> last line on the console says:  EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<theadmin> letsgets: Well, it supports Windows ACL, but that's a different matter
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: what OS are you in
<theadmin> letsgets: The permissions are actually stored on the filesystem, not in the OS
<james_ca> letsgets: thanks, I'll convert to ext and try
<theadmin> So...
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: How do I check the pulse meter? What is it?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: click on the unity panel and search pulse
<letsgets> jamestunniclif
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: It just shows PulseAudio Preferences and PulseAudio Volume Control.
<Marasgeon> In disks utility , I see disk is ok, one bad sector, am I going to have any problem ?
<letsgets> theadmin: maybe he could make a copy of the file and try the file permissions on the copy.
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: the end is imminent i'd think, i'd backup, ( no disk expert though )
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: If you mean Volume Control then of course I checked that, master volume is at 100% and Firefox is at 100%.
<theadmin> letsgets: As long as the copy is on a different filesystem, that would work
<Charcoalcat> Plus other stuff plays fine like Totem sound or Youtube in Firefox. It's just Livestream.
<EriC^^> *i'm no
<Marasgeon> EriC^^: Should I replace the disk?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: check the preferences and go to the simultaneous output
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: back up your important data to another disk
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: is the tickbox checked?
<Marasgeon> is there a way to check disk and fix bad sectors?
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: yeah, i think so
<jdfskitz> yes, there is. I usually get to it through the grub menu
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: that should give a report of the disks health i think
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: if it gets really bad you can use badblocks i think to get the bad sectors and use fsck to not use them or something
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: but it's better to get another disk it will get worse i think
<Marasgeon> thank you  Eric^^ and jdfskitz, have a good night!
<droid909> if i have lubuntu i still can have remote desctop, right?
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: you too!
<neopsyche> ikonia: again, my apologies
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: It wasn't checked. I checked it. Do I need to reboot?
<Jordan_U> Marasgeon: Do you have backups of all of the important files on this disk?
<Marasgeon> not yet Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Marasgeon: You need to do that, regardless of the health of the drive.
<Marasgeon> yeah I know mate, just neglecting it
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: I'm unsure, can you do one more thing for me before that, in a terminal type alsamixer
<Bashing-om> Marasgeon: Be aware, there is no perfect hard drive , have a bad sector in and of that is not a real bad thing, what is bad is if these bad sector(s) can not be reallocated .  smartmontools will tell ya .
<Marasgeon> ok
<Marasgeon> I'll check it
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Everything looks okay? I'll try and put up a screenshot in a second.
<Marasgeon> so bad blocks caused by physical damage only?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: use the arrowkeys to select speaker and hit enter
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: that is if everything's volume is up of course
<droid909> Marasgeon: there soft bad blocks too, but they are rare
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: not enter -.- sorry, tired, f6
<jdfskitz> Charcoatcat: choose the correct sound card
<Jordan_U> Marasgeon: It's possible that the bad block was caused by a loss of power while writing to the block, if the block was half written to then it's corrupted.
<Marasgeon> ok, guys thanks a lot for the information, have a good night everyone
<nda_> I think I have a problem with ripping an audio CD using Rhythmbox. It seems to just stop while copying 15/74 tracks, and it never progresses. The CD doesn't stop spinning, and I keep hearing the laser head move every second. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> droid909: I can't imagine anything I would call a "soft bad block" that would show up via S.M.A.R.T. .
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/alsamixer.png
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: is the realtek ALC887-VD the correct sound card
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: I have default and HDA Intel PCH in the menu when I press F6.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: It sounds right?
<Jordan_U> nda_: Can you play the CD normally? Is it scratched. I assume that with 74 tracks, these are not all full songs. What is on this audio CD?
<droid909> Jordan_U: http://smallbusiness.chron.com/bad-blocks-mean-hard-drive-failing-75578.html
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: After restarting my browser after checking the box, I heard sound in Livestream for a second.
<nda_> It's a brand new audio CD with voice clips (learning material). I've played some of the tracks just fine, but I can try track 15, 16 and later.
<droid909> Jordan_U: Not all bad sectors are created equal, and there are two different types of sector errors: hard and soft. A hard bad sector has suffered physical damage to a certain block of space, such as from an impact, manufacturing defect or even a small speck of dust on the drive's internal disk. A soft bad sector is essentially a spot that the operating system finds a problem with. One way an OS finds a soft bad sector is if the sector's error-cor
<nda_> Jordan_U
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: after you selecct the HDA intel PCH are the volumes up
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: it's possible that the browser might have just needed reset, and you may just need to clear the cache
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: The volumes look exactly the same after selecting it.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: But it doesn't work in Chromium, either.
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: the cache is usually shared
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Huh. How do I clear it?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: under volume control and playback I would make sure that the sound is up specifically to your browsers as well..
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: depends on the browser
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: I doubt it's the issue though..
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Hm, Chromium was muted. Unmuting it didn't change anything, though.
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: re open the browser again?
<nda_> Jordan_U: I can apparently listen to the tracks without any issues. I listened to track 15, 16 and later ones.
<nda_> Jordan_U: Still, the ripping process stops on or after track 15 :S
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: also make sure flash isn't muted if there is an option
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Restarted both browsers, no change. Also there's no flash option, but it can't be muted because Youtube works.
<blackangelpr> i am also testing to rip my russian course cd on flac with just 3 tracks for the full cd and takes long so far but its working
<jdfskitz> so it's just the livestream...
<nda_> blackangelpr: Glad it works in your case, at least! No idea why it doesn't work with my course CD. :(
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: can you link me the livesteam?
<Jordan_U> droid909: Thanks, I wasn't familiar with that terminology. Learn something new every day :0
<Jordan_U> s/:0/:)/
<droid909> Jordan_U: np :)
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: http://www.livestream.com/kyrtian
<blackangelpr> nda_, might have protective codecs?  i will try with cd two so it might have protection i let you know in a few minutes
<nda_> blackangelpr: Thanks! I can listen to the already-ripped tracks, which may be a bit strange?
<nda_> I mean if that was the case
<blackangelpr> nda_, the orange bar on the lower right still going?
<nda_> blackangelpr: Nope
<blackangelpr> :(
<nda_> >.<
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: Try sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: then restart your browser.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: >.>
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: just making sure, not trying to insult you. Is the audio up on the video itself?
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: No problem, definitely not insulted, just trying to show what's going on.
<Enissay> how to move a folder and all it's content to another place ?  "mv /a /b" will do ? (I forgot xD)
<Charcoalcat> Oh, about the audio thing, but still not an insult.
<Charcoalcat> Yep, I've checked it multiple times.
<jdfskitz> Can somebody else assist charcoalcat with this issue?
<Enissay> oh, the -R
<nda_> Okay, I think I'll give up on ripping my CD using Ubuntu or any other Linux distro, and I'll see if I can do it on Windows instead. Tired of shaving the yak. :\
<Charcoalcat> If it helps, I just tried this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/watch-live-streams-on-ubuntu-via-video-player/ with vlc and mplayer, and it doesn't have sound either.
<blackangelpr> nda_,  can you tell me what course it is so i can look on the internet if you want you can page me private :p if you dont want anyone else to know :p just saying XD
<EiEiOhh> 14.04- Can I increase my root partition size without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<blackangelpr> EiEiOhh, many ways to do it depends how you installed ubuntu
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Thanks for trying to help!
<blackangelpr> EiEiOhh, http://askubuntu.com/questions/492054/how-to-extend-my-root-partition
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: I need to go, so I apologize
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: what I can say is you are probably missing a lib file.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: No problem, and thanks for the tip!
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: probably try and find out how to reinstall support for vlc or Mplayer.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: I'll look into that!
<nda_> blackangelpr: Oh that's nice of you. Not sure if it can be found though.. But this is the one: http://www.abookhouse.com/Bookhouse/BookDetail.aspx?Code=JA002834
<pixelkat_> my sound settings are gone from my top bar
<pixelkat_> what do
<blackangelpr> nda_,  hard hard sorry i try but only other things are showing than that cd :(  my regards
<ubuntu-studio> Hello everybody! I have a quick question. What is the name of the application that you can do video chat with? Is it called UNC Video? Or something? Lol
<pixelkat_> skype
<nda_> blackangelpr: It's cool. Thanks for trying. :D
<subz3r0> pidgin xmpp
<subz3r0> skype is propritary crap
<ubuntu-studio> Lol!
<pixelkat_> works fine for me
<ubuntu-studio> I have seen people on YouTube use it whenever they shoot on line video tutorials.
<Pupuser-1> Hi Guys, I have Ubuntu fully installed on a 16gb USB stick (not live). I am running out of space- is there anyway I can move the whole installation to a 64gb USB stick and keep all the addtional software that I have installed?
<Dracus> Been using Ubuntu on a machine for about a year now, but suddenly the wireless connection is really iffy, and slow. Every other machine, be it a different format, or OS, is blazing fast in comparison
<Dracus> what do?
<daftykins> Dracus: a clue of the wireless adapter make and model in question would be a good starting point
<EiEiOhh> blackangelpr, I created two partitions at install... root (slash) and a home partition
<Dracus> Sure, sorry. I just ran lspci and a wall of text came up daftykins
<daftykins> Dracus: should be pretty easy to pull out the relevant entry
<Dracus> The laptop is an unknown year hp pavillion dv6, and the hardware is a Broadcom BCM4313 WNAdapter
<Dracus> It's 802.11bgn if that helps
<Dracus> Every other device is at our standard ~20mbps but using sudo-apt get yields results less than 1kbps sometimes
<Dracus> and other times websites simply refuse to load
<daftykins> i take it you're going by the same repo to base this comparison?
<Dracus> Lamens terms, I'm a learner
<Dracus> Repo?
<daftykins> the other systems that are fast, are pulling packages and updates from the exact same package repositories?
<daftykins> not a different 'mirror' ?
<daftykins> so if you plug this HP in with wired, it's fine? (to prove the situation)
<Dracus> the ethernet connection on this machine is borked
<Dracus> children and their habit of plugging things in stupidly
<blackangelpr> EiEiOhh, correct your home is where all your information are from the users and root is for the system  so do not worry about the example have a messy configuration the basic is the same select the partition you want to rezise  here you go :P might this help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDgUwWkvuIY
#ubuntu 2014-12-23
<Dracus> To reference, my phone and desktop pull down the same websites (google, speedtest.net, yadda, yadda) almost instantly.
<blackangelpr> EiEiOhh, you might neeed to rezise your other partition to have more space for the root one :P if you take all the space rermember
<Dracus> Yep, and as per usual, it failed the connection to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<deepubuntu> how can I create a bootable Pen drive for windows 7 using ubuntu 14.10
<blackangelpr> search for make startup disk on the dash
<blackangelpr> you need the windows 7 iso
<Jordan_U> deepubuntu: That's more of a question for ##windows than #ubuntu.
<Dracus> daftykins: What boggles me the most is why it's incredibly slow. It's connected, and has 3/4 of the "bars".
<deepubuntu> I have windows 7 iso and using ubuntu 14.10
<Dracus> daftykins: sorry for the spam but the only other fix I've tried is sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and commenting out "dns=dnsmasq"
<Jordan_U> deepubuntu: Try asking in ##windows.
<deepubuntu> Jordan_U: Its more of a question for ##ubuntu then #windows
<blackangelpr> deepubuntu,  look in the dash for the startup disk creator choose your iso and choose any usb to install it then you should be able to boot there
<daftykins> Dracus: what's the data rate? try an "iwconfig" in a terminal and share it to us via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<deepubuntu> blackangelpr: I tried that
<deepubuntu> but its not accepting windows 7 iso
<deepubuntu> although I am able to create a ubuntu live pen drive using startup disk creater
<blackangelpr> deepubuntu, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<daftykins> Dracus: that is highly unlikely to be a DNS issue, but you can experiment with that too by seeing how long resolutions take (translating domains into IP addresses) by running "dig domain.com" in a terminal (where domain.com is any you care to try)
<Dracus> I've pinged stuff for fun, including the address of google.ca and my network provider's address
<Dracus> the data is here: paste.ubuntu.com/9600032/
<Dracus> Brb, laundry
<daftykins> deepubuntu: you can try unetbootin but i understand making Windows 7 work with it is a little quirky. ultimately it's easier to create a Windows bootable from Windows itself.
<daftykins> Dracus: can you paste some of these pings and DNS queries (as per my instruction) then?
<Dracus> back!
<Dracus> Yes, I can, connection barring
<Dracus> I'm on the IRC on a separate computer so it'll take me a bit longer
<deepubuntu> daftykins: unetbootin is not supporting in ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10
<EiEiOhh> blackangelpr, Thanks!
<deepubuntu> and why I am a Deep ubuntu if I cannot create a bootable dive for windows user in ubuntu
<blackangelpr> EiEiOhh,  welcome
<squinty> deepubuntu:  you use the lower part of the unetbootin screen for iso's that don't show up in the drop down menu
<deepubuntu> and they can make it in just a second
<daftykins> deepubuntu: you say this based on what?
<bubbasaures> deepubuntu, All you need is a ntfs partition with a boot flag and extract the iso to it.
<deepubuntu> using GParted Partition Editor now
<daftykins> !info unetbootin | deepubuntu This would seem to disagree with you...
<ubottu> deepubuntu This would seem to disagree with you...: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 603-1 (utopic), package size 216 kB, installed size 839 kB
<squinty> deepubuntu:  when you use unetbootin, use the lower half of the unetbootin screen.... click on Diskimage  > ISO   use the directory selector to select the directory where the iso resides. and  Type = "USB Drive"  plus select the proper usb stick name (eg G:\ or /dev/sb1)  and if you want make a persistence file (for Ubuntu based iso's only)  by filling in the "Space used to preserve...etc)
<Dracus> daftykins: what were some of the dns queries you wanted me to run?
<daftykins> Dracus: scroll up.
<daftykins> Dracus: just pick some domains you use and some you don't
<Dracus> oh okay, sorry, I misinterpreted that entirely
<Dracus> For google.com, 183msec I think
<deepubuntu> oh sorry my mistake actually newer version are not supporting!
<deepubuntu> quote of this site
<deepubuntu> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<deepubuntu> Some users have reported that some recent Unetbootin versions no longer let you select an USB drive formatted to NTFS and by formatting it to FAT, the Windows 7 installation fails.
<daftykins> Dracus: just make a nice set and put 'em in a pastebin so as to not overload the channel here
<daftykins> back shortly
<DiogoSaraiva> Hi everyone... I have LVM in my ubuntu installation and i want to know how I can make a snapshot of the whole system, if possible, for example if I install a experimental software and i don't like it, go bak in time.... it is possible?? or make a snapshot and use it to install the experimental software and when I'm done I return to my normal ubuntu is it possible?  Thanks
<Dracus> the data is here: paste.ubuntu.com/9600084/
<Dracus> daftykins: no worries, list in above link
<blackangelpr> DiogoSaraiva, i think this should help you http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/snapshots_backup.html
<DiogoSaraiva> i already see this
<DiogoSaraiva> but i not understand
<Qwertie> How do I get the encryption key for my home folder?
<blackangelpr> DiogoSaraiva, http://www.tecmint.com/take-snapshot-of-logical-volume-and-restore-in-lvm/
<totesmuhgoats> hi pals
<EriC^^> hi totesmuhgoats
<daftykins> Dracus: alright, doesn't look like it's particularly hanging at all... those results might have been cached if you use those though. do you get any delays if you hit some domains you might not visit?
<totesmuhgoats> i have a home server that was running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i upgraded to 14.04 a few months ago. When I installed I did not use LVM but would now like to migrate to it. Will my 14.04 system have everything installed and ready to go by default?
<Dracus> I don't go on buzzfeed, let me try it
<pantsofchocolate> I have a ubuntu problem i cant seem to figure out. How do i remove a folder that was being used for autofs automounting. i stop the autofs process and it seems that i still cant delete it because it says the process is busy
<daftykins> Dracus: off the top of my head, xkcd.com theverge.com engadget.com theregister.co.uk etc etc
<Dracus> Funnily enough, use most of those. Buzzfeed returned an 85msec query time, no hangs that I can see
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: How are you trying to delte this directory? What is the exact error message you're seeing?
<daftykins> :D
<Dracus> As an example, reddit.com/ took approximately one complete minute to load
<daftykins> ok
<totesmuhgoats> that is slow
<blackangelpr> pantsofchocolate, did you try from a live usb ?
<daftykins> Dracus: which version of ubuntu is this then?
<Dracus> 14.04
<blackangelpr> pantsofchocolate, so you can delete it from it before it loads up
<Dracus> I've experimented with other flavours but this is the final resolution before I give this laptop to a younger family member
<pantsofchocolate> im just trying to rm -rf it and it says  rm: cannot remove `/mounted/': Device or resource busy
<pantsofchocolate> its a vm machine at my job
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: sudo umount /mounted/
<Dracus> I just loaded a high resolution image on i.imgur.com in about 1.5sec, which strikes me as really peculiar
<pantsofchocolate> umount gives me evice is busy.
<pantsofchocolate>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<pantsofchocolate>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<DiogoSaraiva> blackangelpr, i see the link but when i issue the "vgs"  only appears one with 0 free
<EriC^^> pantsofchocolate: you should umount before removing the directory!
<pantsofchocolate> lsof on the folder returns nothing too
<pantsofchocolate> haha i did that
<EriC^^> pantsofchocolate: always use rmdir for removing mountpoints!
<daftykins> Dracus: see if you can identify the driver in use with "lsmod | grep 802"
<pantsofchocolate> still returns device is busy
<blackangelpr> anyone else can help DiogoSaraiva  i have installed the same lvm system but i had not play with it so far to be help full
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: Please pastebin the output (if any) or "sudo fuser /mounted/".
<pantsofchocolate> theres no output
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<Dracus> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/9600162/
<pantsofchocolate> lol wat. im sudo and i get permission denied thats fun.
<pantsofchocolate> root i mean
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: /proc/mounts is not a command, it's a text file. Please pastebin its contents.
<pantsofchocolate> at the bottom i see the point of my mount from my auto.mount file should i rmeove that from the proc?
<Charcoalcat> Hey, anyone who was watching my problem with Livestream, it's working now! My speaker's battery apparently died at some point during the trouble-shooting, so I'm not sure what exact thing worked. Besides the advice I got, I also did "pulseaudio --kill" and "pulseaudio --start" and then reset Firefox.
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: No. Please pastebin the contents. You can do so from the terminal by running "pastebinit /proc/mounts", then post the URL that pastebinit gives you here.
<daftykins> Dracus: best idea i can think of, to avoid messing with your actual install, is boot a 14.04.1 live session and install the recommend bwcml-kernel-source driver as recommended by the additional drivers program... and see how that behaves. i'm assuming you've ruled out obvious stuff like environmental concerns by putting that laptop in the same room as the router to confirm
<Dracus> Will do. can I get an ez-pz copy and paste command to force a driver install?
<pantsofchocolate> https://dpaste.de/gAYP
<pantsofchocolate> the bottom 2 lines are it
<daftykins> Dracus: ah, not since you have dead wired no. the packages are hidden on the 'disc' though, so you just install dkms then bwcml-kernel-source after. should be in tonnes of guides online
<EriC^^> pantsofchocolate: wow, those are a lot of options :D
<Dracus> aight, sweet.
<Dracus> thanks for your help, I'll report back if stuff is still broken
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: What is the actual path of the directory you're trying to remove?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: was your issue ever resolved
<pantsofchocolate> /filebound/shared
<pantsofchocolate> fileboundmount*
<ObrienDave> !Shae 31 - Stargard - Theme From ''which Way Is Up''.mp3  ::INFO:: 15.7MB
<ObrienDave> !Shae 32 - Bonnie Pointer - I Cant Help Myself (Sugar Pie Honey Bunch) - Promo Single Version.mp3  ::INFO:: 12.5MB
<ObrienDave> !Shae 33 - Four Tops - When She Was My Girl.mp3  ::INFO:: 7.7MB
<ObrienDave> !Shae 34 - Diana Ross - I'm Coming Out - Single Version.mp3  ::INFO:: 9.1MB
<ObrienDave> !Shae 35 - Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling.mp3  ::INFO:: 10.1MB
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: It was! :D
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> oops ;p
<unopaste> ObrienDave you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: mind if I ask what is was so I know how to fix it in the future :)
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: [17:28] <Charcoalcat> Hey, anyone who was watching my problem with Livestream, it's working now! My speaker's battery apparently died at some point during the trouble-shooting, so I'm not sure what exact thing worked. Besides the advice I got, I also did "pulseaudio --kill" and "pulseaudio --start" and then reset Firefox.
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: So it was either the killing and starting, or one of the things you said! I didn't install any libraries or fix mplayer/vlc or anything.
<ObrienDave> sorry about that ;p
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: it was probably chrome being muted or the checkbox, thank you :)
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: However restarting it probably was useful :)
<Charcoalcat> jdfskitz: Thanks for your help!
<nmatrix9> Hey all is there a way to install DisplayConfigGTK  on 14.04?  I am a little puzzled why such a useful tool was removed?
<jdfskitz> Charcoalcat: no problem :)
<nmatrix9> I am still struggling with fixing my monitor resolution.
<jdfskitz> I'm sure you can install it, I just can't say it would be as useful and wont cause problems
<nmatrix9> Wide screen
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: sudo umount /filebountmount/shared/
<tracphil> If I use preseed to install Ubuntu, do I have to use the whole disk or can I just use 30g of it and leave the rest free for later use?
<jdfskitz> however I would assume, sudo apt-get install DisplayConfigGTK would work
<pantsofchocolate> device is busy
<jdfskitz> !ask
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: Any output from "sudo fuser /filebountmount/shared/"? If so, please pastebin it.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pantsofchocolate> /fileboundmount/shared: 16748c 16830c
<pantsofchocolate> it was short enough to paste it here
<pantsofchocolate> ha!
<pantsofchocolate> got it
<pantsofchocolate> thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> pantsofchocolate: You're welcome :)
<Hilikus> how can i remove ubuntu one and get rid of that annoying message every time i boot up saying the service will shutdown in june eventhough we are in december
<maxflax> Hilikus: Tried sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-*
<maxflax> Hilikus: on the other side don't do that one.
<Hilikus> maxflax: i tried that. it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<maxflax> Hilikus: Yes, saw that too.
<blackangelpr> hum... confirmed rythmbox will not rip some tracks fron audio cd seems cant copy protected  just saying since we where talking of this earlier i had confirmed the cd keeps trying to read and stays in a loop and the program need to be forced to close
<maxflax> Hilikus: Try removing it with the software center instead..
<maxflax> Hilikus: This seems to be a good way. http://askubuntu.com/questions/309122/removing-ubuntu-one
<daftykins> blackangelpr: yip it happens
<daftykins> blackangelpr: if you're really desperate you could try ddrescue'ing the disc maybe :P then try ripping the result of that
<blackangelpr> not that crazy :) i am just trying to make flac files of my russian language course since its expensive XD  so sad :( another person in here happened as well little bit early with one cd of japanese course :(
<ObrienDave> no such thing as copy protection for audio CDs
<blackangelpr> y could not copy them either on windows or linux so far and they are brand new  works perfectly in my car
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: incorrect.  there _is_ "audio cds" with copy protection :(
<ObrienDave> wrong
<burner> why does my ubuntu want to shut down on its own?  If I use unity, I get a prompt to shut down my PC randomly.  If I use KDE, Openbox, xfce, etc, it just starts shutting down randomly on its own.  Any ideas?
<dasjoe> burner: something may be pressing the power button
<burner> dasjoe: not physically no... i'm sure of that
<daftykins> ObrienDave: they really do exist :)
<dasjoe> daftykins: they're not CDs by the Red Book standard
<burner> can i check the logs somehow to see what's triggering it?
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: article from 2001 talking about the start of copy protection on CDs http://www.geek.com/news/audio-cd-copy-protection-545808/
<ObrienDave> ISO CDs and Joliet standard has NO copy protection defined
<Jordan_U> ObrienDave: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Compact_Disc_and_DVD_copy_protection_schemes#Commercial_Audio_CD.2FDVD_protection_schemes
<maxflax> burner: What type of comp do you have?
<burner> maxflax: it's an i5 dell desktop...  optiplex 790, but i odn't think it's hardware
<burner> my pc stays on just fine in ubuntu cause it waits for me to click that it's ok to shut down
<burner> i bet if i changed kde to prompt on logout, I'd be fine with it too, but it would ask me to logout and shut down occasionally.  i almost feel like i'm hacked
 * squinty mutters "an unstable one with that amount of desktops"  :P
<blackangelpr> burner, can you try another usb keyboard?
<burner> i can, but i doubt that will do anything
<deepubuntu> Finally this helped me creating the bootable pen drive http://onetransistor.blogspot.in/2014/09/make-bootable-windows-usb-from-ubuntu.html
<blackangelpr> great will take a look at it
<maxflax> burner, well don't be too sure about that.. I hade the same problem a couple of years ago. The technician replaced psu, mb, ram etc... but in the end I pulled the wires to the power button and voila it stopped wanting to turn it self off.
<burner> yeah... so i'm going to continue down the software route.  thanks though
<blackangelpr> deepubuntu, definitely harder than it should be :P hope they allow to install win iso later on XD
<maxflax> burner: It's more common than you think with faulty power buttons.. safe you alot of grief just pulling those wires.. it will not even take you 4 min to do that and you will quickly see if it helps
<Vesta4> Hi folks! I'm trying to get an Ubuntu virtual machine to connect to the internet, and I was told I should ask here.
<daftykins> virtualbox? did they send you here? :P
<Vesta4> Yes.
<bekks> Vesta4:
<daftykins> ugh what a lovely channel of helpers they are
<Vesta4> We've been working for the last couple hours trying to figure it out.
<bekks> Vesta4: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<burner> Vesta4: windows host?  ubuntu guest?  did you set up for bridge or nat?
<Vesta4> One of the users thinks I need to configure "eth0" to use DHCP.
<bekks> daftykins: Yeah they are lovely, since they forward guest OS issues to the guest OS support channels :)
<deepubuntu> blackangelpr: Thanks for the help and support and sorry if I said something wrong at that time but can you understand if a someone challenged you make win 7 bootable pen drive using ubuntu 14.10 and you spend whole night searching for it and you succeed at 06:33
<EriC^^> Vesta4: it usually just works out of the box for me
<burner> Vesta4: by default, it probably is...  if you open a terminal in your guest and type "ifconfig" do you see it getting an ip on eth0?
<daftykins> bekks: if that's where the fault lies, i guess :>
<bekks> daftykins: :D
 * Vesta4 did not mean to start a channel war.
<EriC^^> Vesta4: the live usb in the vm doesnt have internet access?
<daftykins> there's no war, carry on
<bekks> Vesta4: Dont worry :)
<Vesta4> Ok, lots of questions, where to start...
<EriC^^> Vesta4: the last
<bekks> daftykins: He is using a NAT interface in the vm settings, so he "just" need to ensure his eth0 config actually uses DHCP.
<EriC^^> and move backwards
<EriC^^> :P
<blackangelpr> deepubuntu,  have a good rest buddy
<Vesta4> burner - Windows7 host, ubuntu 14.04 guest. Tried both bridge and NAT.
<daftykins> bekks: why would that not be the standard 0o
<Vesta4> burner (currently configured to NAT)
<daftykins> also why do i need to know? :D
<burner> Vesta4: and what was the result of your guest ubuntu IP via "ifconfig"?
<deepubuntu> blackangelpr: thanks :)
<Vesta4> burner : No IP address on eth0 when reading ifconfig output
<burner> but there is an eth0 yes?
<Vesta4> Eric^^ - I don't know what you mean by "live usb in the vm"
<burner> virtualbox?
<EriC^^> Vesta4: when you first selected the iso to boot in the vm, to install ubuntu, did it have internet access?
<Vesta4> burner - Yes, eth0 was listed.
<burner> Vesta4: i assume he means when you boot from the iso, does it work in the "try ubuntu" before you install it?
<Vesta4> I didn't do the try option, I went right to installing it. While installing, it was not able to access the internet.
<EriC^^> Vesta4: click on the vm and click on settings > network, is it enabled and NAT selected?
<Vesta4> Eric^^ - Yes, it is enabled, and NAT is selected.
<burner> weird, that really should be all there is to it.  reinstall virtualbox :)
<EriC^^> Vesta4: did you checksum the iso?
<Vesta4> No.
<bekks> How about checking on how eth0 is configured...?
<burner> or set it manually through the network settings
<Vesta4> bekks - where would I do that?
<burner> click the network, edit connections...
<burner> click wired, and edit
<bekks> Vesta4: Did you take a look at the link I gave you?
<nmatrix9> unbelievable
<nmatrix9> un freaking believable
<Vesta4> Got lost in the shuffle. Will do so now.
<nmatrix9> In 5 minutes I could set the resolution on my widescreen with some nifty tools,  so I upgrade and now all the gui tools are gone and I have to hack .conf scripts and hope that I can get everything back the way it was before.
<Chuck_Norris> Vesta4: set it as "bridge"
<nmatrix9> not impressed so with 14.04
<phre4k> nmatrix9: apt-get install arandr
<Vesta4> Burner - I tried to use the GUI to setup the connection before I came to IRC to ask for help.  Trying to add a connection opens a window where I'm asked to enter MAC addresses, which was a little over my head.
<Stanley00> nmatrix9: did you just update some video card driver? like nvidia?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: fwiw you're the first i've seen having issues setting a resolution due to 'not having the programs' o0
<nmatrix9> phre4k, Are there any plans to re-add DisplayConfigGTK  because honestly I've been playing with xrandr, krandr, somerandr.  It's like come on now!  In 12.04 I just had to run DisplayConfigGTK and  I would be done in 60 seconds but now that's been removed and I have to manually figure everything out by hand.
<nmatrix9> Whatever happened to ease of use with Ubunut?
<Vesta4> I think I reached my limit for today. Day 7 of trying to get started using Rails. Blah.
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: There is definitely a Display section in Gnome Control Center.
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U, absolutely, it's not so much a matter of finding some displaying setting gui, but finding one that will allow me to select my monitor type from a list, clicking apply and getting the resolution instantly.  These other xrandr, arandr whatdandr don't do anything as they only give one resolution of 620 x 480.
<Chuck_Norris> nmatrix9: graphic card ?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i'd have been interested to know: 1) graphics hardware 2) driver in use 3) see a Xorg.0.log of this setup
<daftykins> because quite genuinely nobody else has had this
<daftykins> (that i've seen in here)
<nmatrix9> Chuck_Norris, GeForce GTX 550 Ti
<nmatrix9> Chuck_Norris with driver nvidia_331 recommended
<daftykins> so why weren't you using nvidia-settings?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I did try to use Nvidia-settings but it's the same issue!  The only resolution option I get is 800x600, 620x480.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: what monitor connection type? and that Xorg log would likely answer everything.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Ubuntu 14.04 as far I can tell does not give me the same ease of use power I had with the earlier versions
<daftykins> i think something is screwy with your setup
<nmatrix9> daftykins, ok fair enough I'll get the log.
<Stanley00> nmatrix9: that's the nvidia driver, what I have told you before :(
<daftykins> nope it doesn't run this badly
<daftykins> don't play the blame game
<chris__> having problems accessing a shared windows 8.1 folder with my ubuntu 14.04 machine on home network
<daftykins> make sure win8.1 isn't part of a homegroup
<chris__> will try it and check back
<chris__> thanks!
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Here's my log file http://pastebin.com/ZvZEgyNq
<Stanley00> daftykins: I don't want to blame, but the fact is, or at least is true with many of my friends, using ubuntu with just intel video card is much more easier than nvidia or ATI, and I will stop here :3
<nmatrix9> daftykins, my connection type is DVI
<daftykins> [ 70459.040] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-43-generic root=/dev/mapper/volgroup_00-logical_volume_02 ro quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1440x900-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
<daftykins> why are you booting with all that junk? :)
<EiEiOhh> I have 3 partitions. sda1=slash then sda2=swap finally sda3= home. I need to expand the slash. I booted into a LIVE CD. I think I need to move my swap to the front of the drive because it is in the way of expanding slash after shrinking HOME. I see a key icon on the swap file and I cant move it. I think this is becasue I am using swap while on a LIVE CD. How can I complete the process of expanding slash?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, me?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: yep. and you're trying to feed it a busted xorg.conf
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: try right click on that swap partition and select swap off first?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, That grub line without it I would not be in this chan chatting right now.  That was the only that got my X working, from another forum.
<Jordan_U> EiEiOhh: Moving swap to the beginning of the drive would require resizing your root filesystem by changing its start, which is requires *much* more IO than resizing by changing the start (it requires copying every block in the filseystem).
<daftykins> nmatrix9: right but your setup is completely messed up, according to *that* log file (are you sure this is /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? ) it shouldn't even be running.
<nmatrix9> It seemed to be the only thing that got my X working so that I could log into it.  After countless other solutions and advice.
<Jordan_U> EiEiOhh: So you don't want to do that. How much more space do you want for /home/? Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<EiEiOhh> Stanley00: Brilliant.. that did it. DO I neew to swapon when im done?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: seems dubious, ho-hum depends how you want to proceed i guess.
<Jordan_U> EiEiOhh: "much more IO than resizing by changing the *end*" :)
<daftykins> nmatrix9: was this an upgrade install too, or a clean 14.04.x ?
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: You don't need that when on live cd, but remember to edit the fstab on your root (slash) to match your new partition layout, and reinstall boot loader too
 * blackangelpr is away: (@_@) break time!
<nmatrix9> daftykins, wait a sec that pastebin of the log is incomplete, let me repaste.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: i figured it was just broken
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: What happened when you simply tried to boot an Ubuntu 14.04 LiveCD/USB, with no special options or work arounds?
<Magnus__> How do I get Adobe Flash Plugin to work with Chromium on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Magnus__: you don't. you use pepperflash
<EiEiOhh> Stanley00: that went right over my head.. edit fstab and reinstall boot loader?
<Magnus__> Where do I get pepperflash?
<rneese> ok guys learning ubuntu as its not really all the same as debian
<daftykins> !find pepperflash
<rneese> what do i install to get firmware for my wifi usb
<nmatrix9> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/CD0H0UeU
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<daftykins> Magnus__: ^
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: With uvesafb you aren't using native graphics drivers at all, even if you are able to achieve full resolution this way you will get no 3D acceleration and poor 2D performance as well. CPU usage will be through the roof, and unless you have very light requirements for your day to day activities it will not be a pleasant experience.
<rneese> I have a rtl8188cuu
<Chuck_Norris> Magnus__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492325/
<daftykins> Chuck_Norris: it tends to be frowned upon to throw third party PPAs at people in here.
<phre4k> nmatrix9: seriously, arandr is the shit. I never use anything else.
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: just a min, it's complicated :3
<phre4k> aw darn, sorry for the language _again_
<phre4k> I'm just not suited for a family friendly channel.
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: phre4k: But none of the normal tools will work optimaly, if at all, as long as nmatrix9 is using uvesafb.
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U,  after a few weeks and people talking about all of these wonderful tools the only thing that has worked, so far. Is the stuff that I had to do that your looking at right now.
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: What happened when you simply tried to boot an Ubuntu 14.04 LiveCD/USB, with no special options or work arounds?
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U, LiveCD works, why are you asking?
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U, I did a clean install last night
<daftykins> nmatrix9: yep that's pretty predictable: [ 70470.294] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0
<nmatrix9> with a brand new SSD drive
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: The LiveCD gives you full resolution with no work arounds?
<EiEiOhh> Stanley00: ok.. Here's what Ive done so far.. Shrunk and committed home. Moved and shrunk swap (not yet committed) increased slash (not yet committed). I still have a small sliver of 1.oo mib unallocated I cant seem to do anything with
<phre4k> Jordan_U: then nmatrix9 should use a real driver.
<Jordan_U> phre4k: I agree :)
<rneese> ok I need help getting the realtek 8188cu working ubuntu 14.04
<rneese> what repo do I need for the firmware
<Jordan_U> EiEiOhh: Where did you move swap to?
<Jordan_U> EiEiOhh: Don't worry about 1 MiB of unallocated space.
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U:  Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS  was not exactly graphically rich in the install.
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: OK, here is what I found so far, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System <= this is for reinstall boot loader :3
<daftykins> nmatrix9: so what did it look like?
<EiEiOhh> I moved swap to just before home.. Everything is still in the same order.. slash, swap then Home
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: OK. Please try booting from an Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop CD/USB, so that you have a completely default configuration, and report what happens.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: shame i didn't see this from the start. i would've liked to see a Xorg.0.log from the live session boot up
<EiEiOhh> Jordan_U: sorry Jordan.. that last message was for you
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U, It was text mostly install
<Jordan_U> EiEiOhh: If you changed where /home/ starts, then expect it to take a long time to apply. Also, I hope that you have all important data on this drive backed up (as you always should).
<Jordan_U> nmatrix9: I understand that. I'm not concerned with installing at the moment, I'm concerned with testing in a known environment. Please boot from an Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop CD/USB and report what happens.
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U,  Yeah I'm doing it now
<daftykins> i wouldn't be surprised if this one comes down to the display not giving EDID as it needs a good old fashioned power cycle :)
<EiEiOhh> Jordan_U: home is still at the end  after swap but it was shrunk
<daftykins> i.e. mains cable firmly removed.
<thorie> anyone use vga switcheroo?
<rneese> can anyone help with wifi
<daftykins> rneese: what did your research uncover as to what needs doing for that realtek model?
<rneese> I have a 8188cu
<rneese> but I need the firmware for it
<Stanley00> thorie: just ask your *real* question please :)
<rneese> I know debian has a repo with it in it but is there firmware for ubuntu
<rneese> as I cant find it with aptitude
<Chuck_Norris> rneese: are you connected to internet in the machin with the realtek pluged in ?
<rneese> I am hardwired connected
<Chuck_Norris> machine*
<rneese> its not finding the dongle because the firmware is missuing
<thorie> im trying to use ubuntu with my mac, but i don't understand this vgaswitcheroo stuff on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/184406/how-to-switch-between-gfx-cards-on-macbook-pro-15-8-2
<rneese> but yes I am on the system
<Chuck_Norris> ok plug the realtek then: sudo apt-get install curl
<thorie> how can I use my radeon with ubuntu?
<rneese> curl is installed
<Stanley00> thorie: I think you shouldn't do anything. Don't fix when it works?
<daftykins> Chuck_Norris: you and curl :P
<Chuck_Norris> rneese: now open a terminal and copy and paste this:  lsusb | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw     then paste here the url that will pop up
<rneese> is there not a firmware pkg like on debian
<thorie> Stanley00: it works but i can't use an external monitor :( the mini display port is active only when the radeon is being used
<daftykins> judging by my googling, nope
<Chuck_Norris> rneese: idk if there a .deb but i found a link to fix that problem
<rneese> 503 Backend fetch failed.
<Chuck_Norris> rneese: i think this will help:  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7   i am just checking chipset
<rneese> its the rtl 8188cu
<arun> anyone here using ubuntu builder?
<rneese> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<Stanley00> thorie: I've not used mac before. So I cann't help you much, just wait here for some other. sorry
<thorie> ok thanks
<Chuck_Norris> rneese: ok ok, but we need to no exactly, ok then, that guide should be ok, now, do you need any help followin that guide ?
<EiEiOhh> Stanley00: so the boot repair need to be run AFTER I commit my changes?
<rneese> seems like I would be easier to get debian img
<rneese> this is alot more work then debian for the firmware
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: yes
<Chuck_Norris> rneese: idk about debian, i think to remember somthing about "module-assistance" or something like that but... idk i use only ubuntu -.-
<EiEiOhh> The link says it can be in LIVECD.. Right?
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: yes, and it's should be done in live cd :3
<Chuck_Norris> we need to know* exactly...
<EiEiOhh> ok.. committed changes. Will now run boot-repair
<EriC^^> EiEiOhh: what are you doing?
<FSK405C> so any up to date guides on getting ubuntu on a macbooke? all efforts seem to be leading me to a black screen on boot and I’m pretty much at a fricken loss. was easier to get it running properly under powerpc :P
<Bluez> hi
<daftykins> FSK405C: it's all experimental, so at your own risk really.
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> nothing besides that, that i know of
<Stanley00> EriC^^: (s)he is resizing ubuntu's partition, and I suggest to repair boot loader too :3
<EiEiOhh> EriC^^: I needed to expand the size of my slash partition and shrunk my home partition. I have my swap partition between the two
<EriC^^> slash partition? of guns n roses?
<FSK405C> I dont mind risk … been playing with boot options for three days, a half dozen reinstalls and … those pages are dated =(
<daftykins> FSK405C: be sure to update them with your success!
<FSK405C> but thanks :)
<FSK405C> ahahahahaha
<daftykins> FSK405C: you're using a 14.04.1 mac ISO yes?
<thedoor> have u use gparted?
<Chuck_Norris> FSK405C: did you try "nomodeset" ?
<FSK405C> I saw wut you did thar, daftykins =p
<FSK405C> I did :(
<daftykins> FSK405C: i'm serious, i added one of those pages just the other day
<FSK405C> and I am :)
<EriC^^> EiEiOhh: nevermind
<FSK405C> I did as in tried nomodeset, and am as in 14.04
<FSK405C> actually I’ve tried a few versions 14.04, 14.10, 12.04, etc :(
<FSK405C> daftykins: Im gathering you had much better luck than I.. =o
<daftykins> FSK405C: well it was on a ghetto late 2007 thing
<FSK405C> Im on a ghetto 2010 thing :|
<EriC^^> EiEiOhh: :) if you have a live usb reboot and if it doesn't work reinstall grub
<FSK405C> I just saw the GnR reference. That was amusing.
<daftykins> GnR ref?
<FSK405C> don’t mind me, just woke =o
<FSK405C> scroll back like one min
<EiEiOhh> EriC^^: so my ubuntu live 14.04 cd (what I used to resize the partitions) does not have boot-repair. can I shutdown LIVE and reboot into a LIVE USB?
<EriC^^> EiEiOhh: yeah sure
<EriC^^> EiEiOhh: shutdown, remove the cd, and see if your ubuntu boots
<EriC^^> if it doesn't then boot the cd and then you can reinstall grub from there
<EiEiOhh> EriC^^: ok.. fingers and eyes crossed
<kjf2015> hi all. I have a directory with over a thousand mp3 which are mostly properly tagged. Is there a software that I can use to view them by genre and then move all mp3 files of each genre to a folder. This is so I can use the music on a USB drive in my car. I've tried Clementine and Picard so far, with no luck
<EriC^^> kjf2015: can you view the tag in the commandline?
<kjf2015> EriC^^, no idea how to do that
<EriC^^> that's what you want
<Stanley00> kjf2015: write your own script to do that, it's much faster :3
<kjf2015> Stanley00, don't know how
<EriC^^> kjf2015: once you can get the tag from the command line it's a done deal
<kjf2015> thing is I did this for a separate USB drive with my music in FLAC for the living room, but cannot remember the name of the software
<kjf2015> uhh EriC^^ don't now how
<kjf2015> know
<EriC^^> i'll give you the command
<kjf2015> great
<anon> hello
<EiEiOhh> EriC^^: so if it boots, I'm golden? and the ubuntu channel is my daddy?
<EriC^^> Stanley00: no need for a script with cases, he can jst use the tag as the dir to send the file to
<squinty> kjf2015:  mp3info  perhaps?
<anon> I created a group called "me" and changed the group of a folder to "me". And I have changed the permissions on that folder to allow the group members to write/read/execute to that folder: "drwxrwx_ _ _". I can't write to that folder though. cna someone please tell me, where did I get it wrong?
<Stanley00> EriC^^: he need to "move all mp3 files of each genre to a folder", so I just think a script is needed here :3
<squinty> anon:  added yourself to that group?
<anon> i did.
<anon> group anon: wheel...me...
<EriC^^> Stanley00: he can do a "strip the tag and parse it", mv $file /music/$tag/$file;
<Stanley00> EriC^^: one liner is still a *script* to me, but what ever, just focus on your command to give him first  :3
 * blackangelpr is back (gone 00:49:30)
<EiEiOhh> EriC^^: Stanley00 It looks like I am in good shape.. I booted fine and the partitions are as I resized. is there anything else I need to do to complete this?
<EriC^^> Stanley00: i thought you meant to use a case, like this) do this that) do that bla) do bla
<EriC^^> Stanley00: just saying can be done without a lot of typing and stuff
<EriC^^> Stanley00: i'm telling you this more or less because it's getting late here and i might go to bed :)
<zykotick9> anon: did you log out/back in?  group membership is determined at login.
<Chuck_Norris> EriC^^: maybe "id3 -l files*.mp3 | grep whatever", mv $file /music/$tag/$file; ?
<anon> ahhhhhhh. that's it. thanks a lot
<kjf2015> Chuck_Norris, that shows me all the files of a given genre, but how to then tell the mv command to move those files only?
<EiEiOhh> Stanley00: EriC^^ Thank you guys for your help!!
<EiEiOhh> Happy Holidays
<Stanley00> EiEiOhh: welcome :3
<FSK405C> well that was encouraging .. I actually saw the splash screen before it went black that time. *facepalm*
<Deviad> Hello gyys
<Deviad> guys*
<Deviad> I am getting crazy with an issue: I nstalled correctly dovecot, postfix, etc. however when I get to vimbadmin I have this error:
<Deviad> Error executing Dovecot password command: /usr/bin/doveadm pw -s 'cram-md5' -u 'pippo@livecupidon.com' -p 'debaninside'
<Deviad> I checked the permission in dovecot config files and they all have +r
<Deviad> also the doveadm has got +x on everyone
<Deviad> what can be the cause of this problem?
<kjf2015> found the slow way to accomplish my task, Guayadeque, view by genre, copy by genre
<EriC^^> kjf2015: noo
<EriC^^> hold on
<landi> can someone give the link to download ubuntu 14.10  ?
<daftykins> landi: ubuntu.com
<landi> daftykins, that's where I'm looking for it
<landi> but there is just the 14.04 links
<EriC^^> kjf2015: find . | while read bla; do cp $bla ./$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}'); done
<landi> and I dont want to use torrents
<EriC^^> kjf2015: make a dir with every genre first
<daftykins> landi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> kjf2015: find . | while read bla; do cp $bla /path/to/Genre/dirs/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}'); done
<landi> thanks
<EriC^^> kjf2015: replace /path/to/Genre.. with where you put the Genres, they are case sensitive btw
<kjf2015> EriC^^, thanks, but: 1) no idea what you are talking about, and 2) guayadeque creates a convenient directory tree genre/artist/album which I then consolidate to like 10 of them for simplicity
<EriC^^> kjf2015: this will recursively go through every dir in your music dir and copy the music to the respective genre dirs
<Chuck_Norris> kjf2015: i almost got it :P   for i in $(id3 -l Music/*.mp3 | awk '/Tango/,/^$/' | grep mp3) ; do cp $i test/; done    the *.mp3 shoulnt have special characters, and the i have to delete ":" at the end of ever line -.-
<kjf2015> EriC^^,  what is bla supposed to be?
<EriC^^> kjf2015: it's just a variable
<EriC^^> it's supposed to be the path to the file it's checking the id3 of
<kjf2015> EriC^^, where is it defined?
<Chuck_Norris> image -.-  http://i.imgur.com/l2HoGbx.png
<Stanley00> kjf2015: at where it has no $ at begin :3
<EriC^^> kjf2015: if you append echo before cp you'll see what the command will be
<EriC^^> kjf2015: like a dry run
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U, Seriously weird stuff is going on with my box
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U, I can't boot with the Ubuntu desktop cd
<decci> I was writing a script that will work in the startup menu under Ubuntu 12.04. Script below is an example and works from a terminal window perfectly. When executed from Startup the pause is ignored
<decci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9600822/
<kjf2015> EriC^^, so if I am in director with the mp3 and want to move all Jazz mp3 then, will this work cp * ~/Desktop/mp3/jazz ./$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Jazz:.* " | awk '{print$2}')
<Deviad> Hello can anyone help me with my issue?
<Deviad> Error executing Dovecot password command: /usr/bin/doveadm pw -s 'cram-md5' -u 'pippo@livecupidon.com' -p 'debaninside'
<kjf2015> EriC^^, or this ? cp * ~/Desktop/mp3/jazz/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Jazz:.* " | awk '{print$2}')
<EriC^^> kjf2015: no, the only thing to modify is the /path/to/Genre/dir
<nmatrix9> Jordan_U,   Did I mention that I use to have a dual monitor setup, until my primary monitor blew and now Iam stuck with this secondary monitor which won't go above 800x600
<EriC^^> kjf2015: nope
<kjf2015> so EriC^^ then cp * /Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}')
<kjf2015> so EriC^^ then cp * /Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l * | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}')
<Stanley00> kjf2015: no, find . | while read bla; do cp $bla  ~/Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}'); done
<Stanley00> kjf2015: but for safe, run   find . | while read bla; do echo cp $bla  ~/Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}'); done
<kjf2015> Stanley00, i'm already in the directory with the music
<Stanley00> kjf2015: but wait a minute
<kjf2015> what good does find do for me
<Stanley00> EriC^^: you forgot to make destination directories?
<EriC^^> kjf2015: you need to create the Genre dirs in ~/Desktop/mp3/
<EriC^^> Stanley00: yeah he has to create them, he can do it automatically of course
<EriC^^> id3 -L | awk '{print$2}' | xargs mkdir
<EriC^^> it's pretty nuts though it will make a dir for every genre
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> you can delete empty dirs later i guess
<EriC^^> rmdir *
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Well Iam reporting back that I cannot boot into Ubuntu desktop,  I saw the splash screen and then it just stopped.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, is there a diagnostic tool for video cards in Ubuntu?
<kjf2015> Chuck_Norris, EriC^^ , Stanley00 thanks for the help, can't get it to work, and additional glitch is that songs with the name of a genre in title get classified as that genre
<kjf2015> using guayadeque i can only copy those that have Jazz as the tag genre
<EriC^^> kjf2015: that doesn't make sense, it greps for the word Genre
<EriC^^> kjf2015: you want to copy the ones with jazz only?
<kjf2015> EriC^^, most of it doesn't make sense to me :)
<kjf2015> nope EriC^^ all of them
<kjf2015> some background EriC^^ this flat dir works fine on laptop, but car has limited screen and i don't want to die while being distracted, so wife (and DJ) for upcoming trip will be able to switch genres by navigating USB (car software can't pull tags auto magically)
<kjf2015> driving 8 hours tomorrow so hoping to have this done
<EriC^^> ok cd ~/Desktop/mp3
<nmatrix9> Anyone know of any diagnostic tools one can run on their videocard?
<squinty> nmatrix9:  maybe try the following ->  Start a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader.
<squinty> Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset (and/or xforcevesa) in their place
<squinty> Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<EriC^^> kjf2015: if you want make a dir called genre so we don't mess things up
<EriC^^> kjf2015: mkdir genre
<nmatrix9> squinty, few times I rebooted my wireless keyboard stopped functioning.
<jdfskitz> this nomodeset thing is quite common in 14.04 aint it.
<EriC^^> kjf2015: did you make the dir?
<squinty> jdfskitz:  been in common use for years...basic troubleshooting method
<nmatrix9> squinty, Iam really starting to get suspicious of either my videocard or my monitor itself.  Just wish I had some sort of system diagnostic tool I could run.
<jdfskitz> change your bootloader to load your network card or something, similar, it causes a delay which allows it to get to the bootloaded on occasion. then through a memory console or alt+f2 you can access a terminal and sudo nano /etc/conf/grub.conf (if i'm correct) and add nomodeset where he said
<squinty> nmatrix9:  from your previous description, probably video card driver related.
<jdfskitz> sorry, I'll back out. you know what you are doing
<squinty> nmatrix9:  no usb or ps2 extra keyboard hanging around ?
<nmatrix9> squinty, this whole business with funky xservers and even funkier video drivers is really stressing me out.
<jdfskitz> lol
<jdfskitz> it's worth it when you get it working
<squinty> nmatrix9:  take a break... try again later.  :)  no keyboard... try local thrift store and get one for a dollar or two..
<kaiserfarrell__> #build_roofs
<kjf2015> EriC^^, is this the command find . | while read bla; do echo cp $bla ~/Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}')
<nmatrix9> jdfskitz, yeah that's the thing unfortunately Iam short on time as I have some critical things I need to work on.  At this point I have a few options 1. Go to try a different distro 2. Buy a new video card or 3 buy a new monitor  I've already lost over a week battling this thing and it's really just driving up my emnity towards it.
<squinty> nmatrix9:  always good to have extra gear around when experimenting... no all systems/hardware install right out of the box :)
<kjf2015> EriC^^, as a test i made /Desktop/mp3/Jazz
<kjf2015> ran the command find . | while read bla; do echo cp $bla ~/Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l $bla | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}');
<kjf2015> got a > prompt ???
<EriC^^> it needs done at the end
<EriC^^> use "$bla" instead of $bla
<nmatrix9> squinty, that's the thing Ubuntu 11 and Ubuntu 12 worked like a dream. What the heck is causing 14.04 to be the spawn of Satan?
<nmatrix9> I forgot to mention option 4.  Revert back to 12.04
<EriC^^> kjf2015: find /path/to/music | while read bla; do cp "$bla" ~/Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l "$bla" | grep -o "Genre:.* " | awk '{print$2}'); done
<Or1on> about the recent ntp security issue, is there anything I need to do with a default install? do I need to run ntp-keygen?
<stef1a> i'm trying to access another computer and am having trouble. it boots up into ubuntu 14.10 and i can log in just fine. but then it just shows the cursor, the desktop, and the ubuntu watermark, and i can't do anything else except switch to a different tty. help?
<squinty> nmatrix9:  does your keyboard work with the livedvd 14.04.1?  might be an indication there if tried
<nmatrix9> squinty, my keyboard worked for Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS strangely.
<k1mmyyy> hi guys
<EriC^^> kjf2015: to make the list of genres cd ~/Desktop/mp3 && id3 -L | awk '{print$2}' | xargs mkdir
<nmatrix9> That is what Iam using right now.
<EriC^^> kjf2015: once you're done with the find command cd ~/Desktop/mp3 && rmdir * ( if you don't have any other empty ones you dont want to remove )
<EriC^^> it will delete the empty dirs, good night
<jdfskitz> so when you hit alt+f2 can does it bring up a console
<jdfskitz> matrix.
<nmatrix9> squinty, my keyboard works with Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS
<turdferguson_> #geekblogtv
<nmatrix9> squinty, on recuse mode
<kxstudio> hello guys! I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm getting the message: trying to overwrite '/etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inch', which is also in package console-setup 1.88
<nmatrix9> squinty, the other install cd's use a graphical environment I think that is where the issue is coming from
<kxstudio> do you guys know what can it be?
<squinty> nmatrix9:  afaik, should work with regular ubuntu then.
<squinty> nmatrix9:  are you trying to install or have you already installed and not reaching desktop?
<jdfskitz> you might be able to use the lts cd and choose the repair option?
<kxstudio> jdfskitz: is that with me? How can I do that?
<jdfskitz> kxstudio: whats the problem exactly, just stuck?
<k1mmyyy> so i installed windows on my partition i had for windows, but it blorked grub... when i start the machine it just boots straight into windows. but i'm on a ubuntu liveusb, here's my fdisk -l for reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/9600005/
<nmatrix9> squinty, it's a long story but I was investigating why monitor is stuck at 800x600,  I've already installed Ubuntu, that is where Iam tying these messages right now, but it seems the issue could be a bigger hardware issue.
<k1mmyyy> i just want to reset grub so i can select from windows or ubuntu at boot
<nmatrix9> squinty, would you like to see my xorg.0.log?
<kxstudio> jdfskitz: yes, it just show that message, and says that I should report the bug etc
<jdfskitz> kxstudio: can you continue past the error?
<deezed> (sorry, I was using a different id)
<squinty> nmatrix9: wife wants me to watch tv.  maybe back later.  :)
<deezed> jdfskitz: no I cant
<deezed> jdfskitz: it just stops and it closes
<jdfskitz> deezed: are you doing a complete format on the harddrive and install
<deezed> I googled it and it seems to be a common bug itself
<k1mmyyy> can anyone help me with that?
<deezed> jdfskitz: not actually. I'm formating just my root partition, I didnt want to format the whole thing
<deezed> k1mmyyy: try boot-repair
<jdfskitz> deezed: what did you use to make the cd/dvd/boot usb
<kjf2015> EriC^^, thanks for your patience, I believe it is working (1071 files so will take a little time)
<k1mmyyy> deezed: how can i make sure i do it right?
<deezed> jdfskitz: usb boot
<deezed> jdfskitz: from the live dvd
<jdfskitz> deezed: what app did you use to set up the usbboot
<jdfskitz> deezed: it appears that unetbootin can cause that problem.
<deezed> k1mmyyy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<deezed> jdfskitz: oohh. It was exactly the unetbootin
<deezed> uhm, should I try another one?
<stef1a> i'm trying to access another computer and am having trouble. it boots up into ubuntu 14.10 and i can log in just fine. but then it just shows the cursor, the desktop, and the ubuntu watermark, and i can't do anything else except switch to a different tty. help?
<jdfskitz> deezed: format the usb then use it again to remake the usb
<jdfskitz> deezed: especially if you overwrote a previous operating system
<jdfskitz> deezed: otherwise you can find a different software.
<deezed> jdfskitz: I did exactly this. I overwrote a previous os
<jdfskitz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1241672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1241672 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "13.10 install fails (trying to overwrite '/etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inc', which is also in package console-setup 1.88)" [High,Invalid]
<jdfskitz> deezed: that's probably your problem :)
<deezed> jdfskitz: what's the best way to format a usb properly?
<jdfskitz> deezed: do you use windows?
<deezed> jdfskitz: no. just linux
<jdfskitz> deezed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive
<deezed> jdfskitz: ok then. I'll do it!
<deezed> jdfskitz: thank you a lot!
<jdfskitz> deezed: glad I can help :)
<deezed> jdfskitz: I would never think the issue was about unetbootin and overwriting an os
<deezed> its actually funny
<Pencil2> I just downloaded 14.04.  I want to load it on another lap top.  What do I do to make it ready to install
<deezed> anyway.. I'm gonna try.
<deezed> bye
<deezed> and ty again
<jdfskitz> deezed: good luck
<EriC^^> kjf2015: sorry, i just thought of something, if the Genre is made of 2 words, it will stop at the first word, i probably should have ended the grep with ( instead
<jdfskitz> Pencil2: put it on a cd/dvd or a usb using something like unetbootin
<Pencil2> unetbootin is available on the Softwre Center?
<EriC^^> kjf2015: if you do it again use find /path/to/music | while read bla; do cp "$bla" ~/Desktop/mp3/$(id3 -l "$bla" | grep -o "Genre:.*(" | awk '{print$2}'); done
<jdfskitz> Pencil2: Yes
<EriC^^> kjf2015: cheers, have a safe trip tomorrow, bye :)
<chris___> can anyone help me figure out why I can't download anything from the software centre?  I'm a noob
<jdfskitz> Pencil2: and of course tell the computer you are installing it on to boot from usb
<kjf2015> thanks EriC^^ there seems to be another glitch
<EriC^^> kjf2015: ?
<jdfskitz> chris___: it's probably a permissions error.
<Pencil2> Thank you, I'll try
<jdfskitz> Pencil2: no problem
<kjf2015> EriC^^, while Guayadeque correctly identifies a given song as say Bossa Nova, id3 thinks it is other
<kjf2015> EriC^^, so I have 187 "others"
<EriC^^> kjf2015: hmm there's also mp3info not sure if it's better than id3 or not though
<Deviad> Hello
<kjf2015> EriC^^, and no idea why I had 30 or so empty genre directories, since they were created from the id3 genre tag, so by definition there was at least one file with that genre tag??
<Deviad> Error executing Dovecot password command: /usr/bin/doveadm pw -s 'cram-md5' -u 'pippo@livecupidon.com' -p 'password'
<Deviad> Can anyone pls help me?
 * blackangelpr is away: (@_@) break time!
<chris___> Can anyone help me with a basic issue with the software center?
<Deviad> When I execute it as a root I have an outpupt
<Deviad> If execute it from the webserver trying to log the output the file is empty
<EriC^^> kjf2015: no, the dirs were created with the id3 -L | xargs , it just lists all the genres in id3
<Deviad> I think it´s a permission issue but I cannot fix it... I tried with chmod and chown but nothing
<kjf2015> EriC^^, anyway, taken enough of your time, i think i learned something, but id3 failed us
<Deviad> pls help me
<Bashing-om> chris___: What release are yoiu on ,  what results -> cat /etc/issue < - ?
<kjf2015> EriC^^, ah, ok, there's a lot of them
<k1mmyyy> deezed: thanks, i read the link, but which repair do i want? just the recommended repair?
<kjf2015> EriC^^, one is "A" !!!
<chris___> Im using 13.04 and just trying to get some basic things like Tweak, or Bleachbit
<EriC^^> yeah, when find is over use rmdir to remove the empty ones
<EriC^^> rmdir *
<EriC^^> lol
<chris___> even if I download these things directly I get one of 2 errors:
<chris___> Failed to download repository information
<Bashing-om> chris___: No, no , no ... 13.04 is End-Of-Life and is no longer supported. Install a current release, please.
<FSK405C> 2010 macbook pro + *buntu = facemelt, just saying.
<Andorin> I downloaded 14.04.1 and put it on a USB drive with unetbootin. When I try to boot from the USB drive it says bootmgr is missing, press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart.
<Crell> Hi folks. I am doing a fresh install of 14.10 Server, and running into this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439 .  There are some workarounds suggested in the thread, but messing with upstart vs. systemd seems... problematic.  Is that something I should try messing with, or should I fall back and just install 14.04 instead? (Home server, nothing too exciting.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [High,In progress]
<Deviad> Thank you guys for your gr8 help...
<Bashing-om> chris___: The software repository for 13.04 no longer exist as you know them .
<nmatrix9> That's not right why do I get the feeling either Xrandr is lying to me or my monitor is busted up.  I did a xrandr -q and it's telling me my monitor is only capable of 800x600
<chris___> OK
<chris___> I was trying a lot of old suggestions, thanks
<Bashing-om> chris___: Though one may release-upgrade online .. easier/safer to do a clean fresh install of say 14.04 .
<chris___> is a fresh install possible without losing files?
<k1mmyyy> ok brb trying boot repair recommended
<k1mmyyy> definitely a bad idea?
<Crell> chris___: If you have files on different partitions than /, maybe, sometimes.
<Bashing-om> chris___: Depends, if you have a separate /home directory on the 13.04 install .
<Crell> But make backups first anyway.
<chris___> I do
<chris___> Backups are in progress
<chris___> thanks
<Crell> If I try to replace upstart with systemd, how much trouble am I going to get into?
<Bashing-om> chris___: 20 minutes (with practice) and one is back up on the new release .. piece of cake .
<Stanley00> Crell: just wait then? I heard that new ubuntu version will switch to systemd too, after debian
<Crell> Stanley00: They're dropping upstart?
<EriC^^> kjf2015: it's cause of the awk part, it takes only the second column, this should fix it id3 -L | cut -d" " -f2- | xargs mkdir
<Crell> It's not something I want to so per se. It's been suggested as the workaround for a bug in 14.10.
<Crell> I'm debating that vs. switching to 14.04.
<k1mmyyy> ahhh i'm afraid, can anyone tell me if the recommended repair in boot-repair is the right idea?
<Bashing-om> Crell: Point: 14.04 has support for 5 years .
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: hang on a bit, let me look up your parted output .. brb .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: here it is
<k1mmyyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9600005/
<Crell> Bashing-om: True.  Which is a strike in its favor.
<Pencil2> I hv 14.04 downloaded.  I installed unetbootin.  I dont know how to tell unetbootin to use my download.
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: I have both windows and ubuntu installed right now but it's just booting straight into windows, I want the choice of the grub window
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Which partition (sda5/6/7) is ubuntu's root installed to ? and we do the grub re(install) if you are not sure, we go hunting .
<blackangelpr> Pencil2, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: sda5 is boot, sda6 is root, sda7 is home, sda8 is swap
 * blackangelpr is away: (@_@) break time!
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: so just do the grub reinstall, the default recommended repair?
<k1mmyyy> OK HERE I GOOOOOO
<crazyhorse> hey i formatted a usb and i don't have write permissions to it by default
<crazyhorse> only root has write permissions.. how can i create a usb stick that will work in any computer
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: From the liveDVD(USB), terminal commands: -> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot , sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt .  Reboot into the install of ubuntu. now run in installed terminal, the command -> sudo update-grub .
<Pencil2> I downloaded 14.04 and I want to make a bootable cd/dvd to install on another dead machine.
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: ok, so no boot-repair?
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Boot-repair is an excellent tool, used properly. I have rarly seen a bad result when used on systems with one hard drive installed. The choice is yours .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: i'll go with yours :)
<k1mmyyy> brb
<nmatrix9> Anyone know how to change the ViewPortOut in the Nvidia-Settings gui tool?
<nmatrix9> Mine keeps reverting to 800x600 no matter what I do.
<andrewXubuntu> Hello, can anyone say if it's possible to correct a mistake that I did with FDISK?
<nmatrix9> andrewXubuntu, What type of mistake?
<BoomerBile> hmm, so this is where milan is from
<Bashing-om> andrewXubuntu: ^^ maybe, http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/index.html <- tutorial/tools to fix partitions.
<BoomerBile> he just pinged me, then attempted a DCC file transfer of 0 bytes
<BoomerBile> make sure your client won't auto accept dcc file transfers i guess
<andrewXubuntu> nmatrix9,  So I was installing xubuntu on my machine which already had windows xp, so I shrink the partition with success, and then I use FDISK to re-write the partition, the problem is, my old partition started at 63 but on the new I only can choose 2048, maybe this is a problem?
<andrewXubuntu> Bashing-om, I'll see this link!
<nmatrix9> andrewXubuntu, Did you lose any data?
<andrewXubuntu> nmatrix9, I can see my old partition, well I have some backups, but I want to know if it's possible to fix this mess! :)
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: sorry one more question -- it says "mount point /mnt/boot does not exist"... should i create a /mnt/boot directory or just mount it to /mnt?
<nmatrix9> andrewXubuntu, Actually if you mean recover some data then yes I think it is possible, use Testdisk.  Also Ubuntu has a utility for resizing partitions graphically I'd try that if I were you.  That's after you fix your issue.
<gshmu> Can i using my android phone as a video driver under ubuntu?
<Pencil2> Can I order ubuntu on a cd/dvd to install on a dead machine.?
<gshmu> some years ago, I can do it under XP
<andrewsullivan> #canonical
<Pencil2> I'd like to just get a boot disk  to install ubuntu from.
<andrewsullivan> #sales
<gshmu> Pencil2: Download the LiveCD ISO and using unetbootin
<gshmu> Pencil2: it's easy create boot usb driver
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: What command did you execute ? should work as is . " sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot" I am aware that there is a problem that I ahve not investiageted to see if it is significanr " /dev/sda5       167143424   167553580      205078+  83  Linux" that '+' says there is a problem .
<Pencil2> gshmu - I downoaded the 14.04 but don't know the process to creat the usb.
<Bashing-om> significant*
<Pencil2> create
<gshmu> The UltraISO didn't work!!!
<gshmu> Using unetbootin
<gshmu> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<gshmu> Pencil2: using unetbootin or http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Pencil2> gshmu - unetbootin is installed and when I launch it wants to download over the net.   don't know how to tell it to use my download.
<aviationcomputer> hello
<gshmu> Pencil2: https://clbin.com/ssldSK.png
<gshmu> Pencil2: Diskimage radio
<gshmu> Pencil2: Ensure you choice the usb drive...
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: i don't think it worked... it brought me to a grub CLI
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: UUHH, I think I see what fdisk is screamming and hollering about, and it do appear to be significant . comapare " /dev/sda3       167143422   976773119 " to: "/dev/sda7       218757120   976773119 " ... The '976773119'; cannot have 2 partitons occuping the same space .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: huh, what's the deal with that...
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: You tell me. I do not recall seeing that earlier . What ya been doing to your partitions ?
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: ah, taking a look at gparted explains it
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: sda5, 6, 7, 8 are all within sda3
<k1mmyyy> is that bad?
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Which shoud be fine .. sda5,6,7,8 are logical partitons to be contained in that 'extended' partition sda3 . I am the one who is tired and not think'n to good . sda7 in in that expanse encompassed by the extended partiton sda3 . no problem there .
<Pencil2> I see. I have to tell it my download file.
<Deviad> Error executing Dovecot password command: /usr/bin/doveadm pw -s 'cram-md5' -u 'pippo@livecupidon.com' -p 'password'
<Deviad> Still no luck...
<Deviad> this is simply crazy
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: ah, yeah. so i'm guessing i should've changed one of the commands you said to be sda3 or something right? but which
<Deviad> Is it possible that I am the only person in the world with this issue?
<k1mmyyy> also, i don't see --root-directory as an option in the grub-install manpage...
<Deviad> Placing chmod 755 anywhere does not fix the issue...
<jokowidodol> hi guys
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: here's what i did: sudo mkdir /mnt/boot,  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda, sudo umount /mnt/boot, then rebooted
<k1mmyyy> sda5 is my ubuntu boot partition, so is that right?
<k1mmyyy> ahh, i'm pretty confused... i have a 200mb partition, sda5, that i think is my boot partition, and a 22GB partition that i think is my root
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: One need not make the directory as the mount command line will do that .  But I do not think 'mkdir' will cause any harm or impedence . But like I have said I am tired and not think'n to good, tough when one has to force the thought process. I had best quit for this session. IF you are carefull with boot-repair It might fix the issue , Boot-repair is good . Just make sure it is going to install grub to sda ,
<Pencil2> ok so no matter what i did i couldn't get unetbootin to use the download I had so its downloading a new copy.
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: The commands you enter, look good and I had expected them to work . IF required at a later time we can go deeper, CHange Root and purge all of grub and install all files from scratch. IF that is needed .
<k1mmyyy> Bashing-om: ok, i'm gonna try boot-repair now, it can't fuck anything up more than it already is
<Bashing-om> k1mmyyy: Worth a try- boot-repair .. We can fix if there is a problem .. CHange Root can and is a life saver ,
<aviationcomputer> hello
<jokowidodol> 10 hi there
<jokowidodol> 10 hi
<jokowidodol>  why the color doesnt work?
<Guest65177> sudo apt-get install libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<kleanchap> How do I setup an application to startup soon after I login to the system with LXDE desktop?
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<lowang> can someone help me with power statistics ??
<Deviad> Error executing Dovecot password command: /usr/bin/doveadm pw -s 'cram-md5' -u 'pippo@livecupidon.com' -p 'password'
<Deviad> Pls help me
<Deviad> E che cazzo siamo pure a natale, non e´ possibile che su un software usato da una pluralita´ di persone non ci sia nessuno che sappia nulla, pure per fare un debug serio
<lowang> there is no battery indicator on the xfce desktop how do i find it , power statistics is installed but i cant find any options for it
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<Ben64> Guest65177: definitely not the way to get help
<dodolgarut> memang nya disini berkomunikasi dengan selain bahasa inggris?
<lowang> can anyone help me here ?
<Ben64> !id | dodolgarut
<ubottu> dodolgarut: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dodolgarut> sorry
<lowang> battery indicator on xfce desktop ?
<Guest65177> libpq-dev installation problem "held broken packages"
<Guest65177> exit
<ubuntunovice> I have just installed lubuntu 15.04 on my friend's computer at his home, which is connected to his ISP with DHCP, so no fixed IP address
<ubuntunovice> but how can I remotely administer his computer from my computer across the internet?
<somsip> !info teamviewer | ubuntunovice
<ubottu> ubuntunovice: Package teamviewer does not exist in utopic
<somsip> ubuntunovice: teamviewer may be worth looking at. Maybe it's not in the repos anymore though
<ubuntunovice> teamviewer?  I have a look now
<ubuntunovice> my computer is also connected to a different ISP with DHCP
<somsip> ubuntunovice: makes no difference
<squinty> not in 14.04 either
<bkio> Help! I forgot the last 2 chars of my ssh key. Is there a way to enter passphrase via parameter instead of prompt? I'd like to automate the trials.
<somsip> ubuntunovice: then I'd clarify - it's not maybe the best or safest way of sharing a desktop, but it might work for what you need
<squinty> should have deb at website if I remember correctly though
<ubuntunovice> somsip: do you mean: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<somsip> squinty: yeah - messed up weird thing that installs into wine from memory...
<somsip> ubuntunovice: yes
<ubuntunovice> i c......
<ubuntunovice> somsip: but would landscape do the same job?  or is landscape too big?  the other thing is I don't want to pay
<somsip> !info landscape
<ubottu> Package landscape does not exist in utopic
<squinty> somsip:  been a while since I last used it but quite honestly I don't remember any big problems installing using it... but yes, you are right there is still a Wine component to it.
<somsip> ubuntunovice: AIUI that's more of a cloud management tool
<somsip> squinty: yeah - about 6 years for me too. It does the job, but I was happier when I didn't have to use it anymore
<somsip> squinty: but mostly because the client used to get me to TM to his machine so he could spend hours drawing complicated PowerPoint presentations to communicatge trivial concepts to me. So maybe my view of TM is coloured by the interminable boredom I experienced when using it.
<somsip> ubuntunovice: so as a quick solution, it's probably still a decent way of doign what you want
<bilegt> How to configure mouse stickiness when traversing between external monitor?
<squinty> somsip:  lol!  wonderful... must have made your day  not!  :)
<somsip> squinty: he was a challenging client. Still - all in the past now.
<ubuntunovice> somsip: so you mean TM is a quick solution, right?
<ubuntunovice> somsip: but suppose if my friend asks me to remotely upgrade his distribution, say from 15.04 to 15.10, then would you still do it through TM?
<squinty> ubuntunovice:  afaik, teamviewer is free to use for personal use.
<somsip> ubuntunovice: from when I used it, it allowed me to observe and interact with of users' desktops no matter how they were connected to the internet. So it might work for you too. Next question - probaly just need to use the same version of TM. Personally I wouldn't upgrade a friend's PC to a version of an OS that is beta, or even non-existent
<ubuntunovice> somsip: I mean at the end of next year, not now
<somsip> ubuntunovice: <pedant>You mean the end of *next* year?</pedant> It's your call. Nothing inherently dangerous about doing it per se. I'd just avoid risking messing up a friends PC
<ubuntunovice> somsip: at the moment, I put 15.04 beta on my friends's computer, which I plan to regularly run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade until 15.04 final version is released.  This is fine.  However, by November next year, I may upgrade his distribution to 15.10
<somsip> ubuntunovice: sorry - you said next year. Excuse me
<squinty> ubuntunovice:  might want to consider that a user who can't do their own upgrades probably shouldn't/won't want to be using a non lts version.
<somsip> ubuntunovice: yeah - what you've done doesn't come across as a friendly thing to do as such. Give him something stable at least
<ubuntunovice> I know....... but there are some features that he really needs that only exists on 15.04
<ubuntunovice> otherwise I would have put 14.04 on his computer
<sarath_> ubuntunovice: what kind of features?
<somsip> ubuntunovice: then it is how it is and you must do as you must do. My opinion doesn't affect the outcome so I'm adding nothing here
<Ben64> ubuntunovice: 15.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
 * squinty 's always says when he begs for a new toy  "needs or wants??"  lol
<squinty> opps  missed typing "wife" in there
<somsip> squinty: you beg for a new wife?
<HerroWorlds> is a basic lamp server on my ubuntu e2 instance my best option for running a small wordpress blog?
<HerroWorlds> wordpress.com sucks in how it limits a massive amount of customizations
<squinty> somsip:  sshhh...the old one might here you.  :P
<somsip> sq
<somsip> squinty: heh :)
<somsip> HerroWorlds: you can run a few low volume WP blgs on a t1.micro. And yes, WP is sucky in many ways
<HerroWorlds> WP.com is sucky? or wp.com
<somsip> HerroWorlds: WP has it's limitations, but for simply use it does the job. If you mean hosting on wp.com, I've no idea
<HerroWorlds> somsip: my main concern is that installing a lamp on my e2 server will expose my server to possible sec flaws
<Ben64> yeah, wordpress has flaws sometimes
<somsip> HerroWorlds: yes, it will. But installing anything on anything connected to the net exposes security flaws.
<HerroWorlds> currently my server runs 2 different servers for client server apps off port 81/82
<HerroWorlds> =
<somsip> HerroWorlds: so start up another one and compartmentalise. You can secure it as best you can, but it's an endless battle really.
<HerroWorlds> =O, somsip i am scareded of the intermet!
<somsip> HerroWorlds: all in seriouesnesslessness, it's an appropriate feeling nowadays. Hosting sites is not the easy game it once was. But if it's a simple site with no user data stored, you'll make for a boring target.
<HerroWorlds> err that will cost money lol, i can only run 1 e2 instance for free
<somsip> HerroWorlds: t1.micro is about $14 per month. But your call - I offered a solution
<HerroWorlds> and i mean im not in any of it for profit, i just want to help spread information about my failed attempts at programing!
<HerroWorlds> somsip, i think i will try and get it running all nicly on my current free instance then one it is configured and running cleaning, if i acutally start getting traffic, i will port it over to a new one
<HerroWorlds> ty for the info :P
<somsip> HerroWorlds: sounds a fair approach. Look at Fail2Ban would be my hint for free
<HerroWorlds> a different question, is there any danger in leaving port 22 open for my e2 instance?
<HerroWorlds> my access ip changes a lot so it is a pain to have to reenable my ip
<somsip> HerroWorlds: if you have root login available with passwords, then there will be danger. Use no root login and keys only and it's safe. Use F2B to catch persistent port probers and cross your fingers
<somsip> HerroWorlds: I used to use security by obfuscation on port 22 but gave in and now just take the hits.
<HerroWorlds> somsip, by default i think the only way to access the ssh is through a key  but it is root access
<somsip> HerroWorlds: default shold be PermitRootLogin NO!!!! and no password login
<HerroWorlds> it would be nice if i could just ban all ip adresses except for the ones from my country
<somsip> !ufw | HerroWorlds
<ubottu> HerroWorlds: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<HerroWorlds> or even just from my city lol
<HerroWorlds> ubottu: cool i'l check it out and i think i used it way back when when i had my server hosted in my own house but right now i am using the amazon firewall which seems fairly effective and user friendly :P
<ubottu> HerroWorlds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HerroWorlds> lolololol
<somsip> HerroWorlds: yes, you could use Security Groups and only allow your ISPs CIDR to connect on 22
<somsip> HerroWorlds: but it's a pain if you get the CIDR wrong, or if it changes...though that's less likely
<HerroWorlds> somsip: if i set PermitRootLogin to no, am i still able to gain root access through ssh?
<somsip> HerroWorlds: no, you login as ubutnu (usually, depending on your AMI) then sudo for root
<somsip> *ubuntu
<HerroWorlds> ahhhh i see
<HerroWorlds> why cant people just be nice and not try to hack me!
<HerroWorlds> just use my websites and client server apps how they are ment to be use!!!
<HerroWorlds> used*
<somsip> HerroWorlds: you're not really cut out for server admin perhaps...
<ianorlin> although using a username that is not in their dictionary when they attack is nice
<HerroWorlds> lololol, not until i become a l33t hackzor
<HerroWorlds> so the default ubuntu username is no good lol?
<HerroWorlds> those were both joking questions but in all seriousness, if i change my account
<ianorlin> most seem to be random just people names so if you chooose something nonstandard as username and set ssh keys with fail2ban I don't think they will even get the right username
<somsip> HerroWorlds: it makes no difference with key-only login. Disable WP admin login and don't use the same main user as any author that appears on articles. But this is off-topic general hardening advice. If you want to be careful, ot really never ends. Until you get a job at Sony, then you can forget it all.
<HerroWorlds> will my init daemons still work and also will i need to create a new key?
<ianorlin> might make it a little harder but ssh keys
<ianorlin> is more important
<ianorlin> because 4k for the key is much longer than your username
<HerroWorlds> @ somsip lolololol OH GOD WHAT IF KIM JONG IL TRYIES TO HACKZOR ME!!!!!!
<HerroWorlds> @ianorlin okay i am in the process of reading about fail2 ban right now
<somsip> HerroWorlds: WP and F2B http://blog.somsip.com/2012/02/using-fail2ban-to-protect-wordpress/
<HerroWorlds> ieeyyy
<HerroWorlds> ty but wow, nothing is easy anymore, went from working through my new cpp book to 20 hours of trying to set up a secure option to post my progress in a nice blog about my book in a secure manor
<HerroWorlds> oops said secure twice, ignore last 4 words of that
<somsip> HerroWorlds: Down the rabbit hole...
 * ianorlin though nothing is easy is a jethro tull song
<HerroWorlds> at least amazon has a really nice free option for people to play with servers :-D
<HerroWorlds> saves me 40 bucks a month in power
<guo> hi
<HerroWorlds> heloa
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<samthewildone> True story, I play a lot of games on 14.04 and the open source driver doesn't perform all that well. Long story short, I switched between open source and closed and their wasn't much difference. I don't know what happened along the process of going back and forth but, my desktop is acting weird. Weird in a sense of graphical glitches when double clicking windows and they disappear for a brief moment until I do some random cli
<samthewildone> cking. It's become to the point where its pretty annoying. I tried to revert the drivers to default but, seems like the system has borked over.
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: what grafix card and driver loaded plz?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, HD7700 & the drivers from the system software application.
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: lshw -C video
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/BkkQ8vg3
<lotuspsychje> tnx lemme see
<samthewildone> np
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, the struggles are real :|
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: so this driver=fglrx_pci was the one ubuntu default choose?
<samthewildone> nope this is the prop
<HerroWorlds> @somsip isnt sonys main issue that they have so many employees that require root access to their server?
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: did you install 14.04 with cable on/updates on?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, "fglrx (proprietary)"
<somsip> HerroWorlds: that's way offtopic here. I know I got a bit offtopic earlier, but best to keep on support only here
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, not sure what you mean can you elab ?
<dexter_> Hello.. is there any way to have the unity launcher an top panel even in fullscreen vidoe playing/or applications?
<HerroWorlds> awww lol okay
<HerroWorlds> thats to bad
<HerroWorlds> i just want to learn lol
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: the first time you installed ubuntu, did you have internet access and updates enabled at setup?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, yes
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, also the default driver was the first option
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: clean install or upgrade from other version?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, so if you mean, what was the first driver selected by default it was the the open source option.
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, clean like bleach
<lotuspsychje> okay
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, this is about a 2 month old install
<samthewildone> 1 or 2
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: normally the driver ubuntu chooses is best to use (not always)
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: so that driver didnt workout well for you?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, believe it or not, both are pretty bad.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, the default driver has some glitches in games but, the prop has glitches in game to.
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: there are pages howto tweak steam performance on your ubuntu
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, here's the funny thing man
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, when I'm not gaming and working I sometime get window glitches
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, this is my main gripe, as I can live with the in game glitches. When it comes to doing my work... not so much.
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: glitches in desktop are not normal indeed..
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: maybe dig into your syslog and dmesg for errors about grafix
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, let me give u a screenshot of the common glitch which I'm able to replicate.
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: what i would do, is again install 14.04.1 fresh, internet/updates on and tweak your system for gaming performance
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: check this out mate: http://www.howtogeek.com/132549/6-tips-for-improving-game-performance-with-steam-on-linux/
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: also install preload, tweak your swappiness, bleachbit your system
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, http://goo.gl/ZDL1Ft
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, i'll give you 5secs to see the glitch
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: :p
<amar> hi
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, you see it
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: i remember havind issues on ati cards with xorg-server, kernel update fixxed this
<samthewildone> amar, sup
<xangua> samthewildone: what icon is that
<samthewildone> xangua, numix circle
<samthewildone> xangua, https://numixproject.org/
<lotuspsychje> nice icons indeed
<samthewildone> thx
<samthewildone> pretty bland desktop atm...mostly working
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: wanna try all tricks?
<kostkon> samthewildone, have you by any chance played with ccsm recently
<samthewildone> kostkon, not that I remembered
<kostkon> samthewildone, ok
<samthewildone> I'm coming from the gnome ubuntu 14.04
<samthewildone> which was a glitch haven
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: did you upgrade to ubuntu desktop from gnome?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> kk
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, I never upgrade
<lotuspsychje> good
<kostkon> samthewildone, was it a clean unity install or not?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, almost 90% of my work is in the cloud
<samthewildone> kostkon, clean like bleach
<kostkon> samthewildone, ok ok :P
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: system up to date also?
<lotuspsychje> 14.04.1?
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, yes
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, I might just do a clean install again.
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: yes, i reccomend
<samthewildone> given this is an ssd
<lotuspsychje> oh lol wich one
<samthewildone> it takes literally like 5 minutes.
<samthewildone> my main drive
<lotuspsychje> ssd brand?
<kostkon> samthewildone, you could always try resetting unity/compiz
<samthewildone> seaget
<samthewildone> or something like that
<lotuspsychje> seagate
<samthewildone> kostkon, Im open to new ideas, how do I do that ?
<samthewildone> kostkon, I get some error screaming about compiz all the time to.
<kostkon> samthewildone, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
 * samthewildone braces for impact 
<kostkon> samthewildone, hopefully you've kept a copy of your icon and desktop themes since you'll need to re-apply them :P
<samthewildone> this hot coco is way to darn sweet man.
<samthewildone> i think its the marshmallows
<magnetik> Hi
<magnetik> Is that normal that resolvconf is not installed directly on my ubuntu 14.04 server?
<lotuspsychje> !info resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf (source: resolvconf): name server information handler. In component main, is important. Version 1.69ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 56 kB, installed size 254 kB
<ikonia> magnetik: installed directly ?
<magnetik> it's not installed out of the box?
<magnetik> I had to install it
<ikonia> ahh yes
<ikonia> resolvconf is basically the dynamic config for dnsmasq I believe
<ikonia> without it, it goes back to the legacy use of /etc/resolv/.conf
<ikonia> resolv.conf
<magnetik> Yep, but it was not in the "default" ubuntu install ?
<ikonia> no, because dnynamic DNS and use of dnsmasq is not really the norm on servers
<ikonia> dynamic resolvers I mean
<magnetik> ho okay, thanks
<dexter_> any one?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<adam_dddd> I have updated mysql. And now I can't install mysql-workbench with apt-get command. they said that it's a bug. and they also said that I should download mysql-workbench from the official website: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/. but there is no version for ubuntu 14 32bit. is there anyway to install 64-bit on a 32-bit OS? Where can I find a 32-bit mysql-workbench package?
<dexter_> is there any way to have the unity launcher and top panel even in fullscreen video playing/or applications?
<dexter_> ikonia
<ikonia> dexter_: I don't think so, otherwise it's not full screen
<ikonia> adam_dddd: whos is "they"
<ikonia> adam_dddd: where did you install mysql from ?
<aleritty> Hello Everyone. I'm Installing 14.10 and my UEFI is acting weirdly! I follow the guides, reboot in the new system and everyting is ok, at the second reboot (every time the second one) the laptop dosen't boot with the "no boot media" error! I do boot repair, reboot and it works... second reboot: Boom. Have you any clue that can help me please? (I ha
<aleritty> ve the  boot repair reports)
<adam_dddd> iknoia: they means: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1287424 . with sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1287424 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Cannot install mysql-workbench with mysql-server 5.6" [High,Confirmed]
<ikonia> adam_dddd: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server-5.6 trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.19-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 5331 kB, installed size 48118 kB
<adam_dddd> it's 14.04.
<ikonia> adam_dddd: ok, so the problem is that you are using a package from universe, to install a later version of mysql-server, but the mysql workbench package is linked (depends) upon the mysql-5-5 client version from the main repo
<adam_dddd> ikonia: So, what is the solution?
<ikonia> adam_dddd: I guess the first question for me is, why are you using mysql-server-5-6 instead of the 5-5 install from the default repos
<adam_dddd> because It has a problem.
<kop> I need to run <pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover> just after boot but "conventional" means arn't working . Options please ?
<ikonia> adam_dddd: what problem
<adam_dddd> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4489548/why-there-can-be-only-one-timestamp-column-with-current-timestamp-in-default-cla
<hariom> How to check if upstart script is without syntax errors?
<ikonia> !info mysql-server-5-6
<ubottu> Package mysql-server-5-6 does not exist in utopic
<adam_dddd> ikoni: sorry. what is !info mysql-server-5-6?
<ikonia> adam_dddd: ok, so if you have a requirement for 5-6 which if you need two timestamp columns it looks like you do,
<ikonia> adam_dddd: the answer would be wait for ubuntu to fix the dependency problem with the package (you can help by chasing/helping the team) or using an unsupported place to get a version that does not have the dependency on the 5-5 client
<ikonia> adam_dddd: if you read that stackoverflow problem in detail you'll see there are ways to use 2 timestamps in mysql 5-5 too
<ikonia> you have to read down beyond the first 3 lines though
<adam_dddd> ikonia: I prefer to use the 5.5 one. Great support. Thank you. :)
<Lucax> Hey and hello
<eshadow> hi
<hello_> helnlo
<hello_> hello
<eshadow> sup?
<Lucax> After I installed pepperflash I can play youtube videos again, that is great but now youtube seem to block every second video I play
<Lucax> what to do?
<eshadow> well would say youtube works fine in firefox
<eshadow> and chrome
<Lucax> I havent tried chrome yet
<Lucax> perhaps it works better there, is it common that pepper work better in chrome?
<eshadow> probably you should try it
<Seveas> Lucax: tell youtube to play html5 videos :)
<eshadow> lol
<cfhowlett> flash is on the way out. html5 is the future.  plan for it.
<Seveas> cfhowlett: and youtube does html5 just fine. I uninstalled flash months ago :)
<cfhowlett> Seveas, indeed
<groovestix> hey folks, can someone walk me through configuring my samba shares, I can't seem to get it right.
<eshadow> fingers crossed
<garret1> hello i had a problem with the raid at the boot of the server
<garret1> in the boot log i have this : http://pastie.org/pastes/9757676/text
<garret1> is the hdd fixed or do i need to replace it ?
<garret1> some more info : http://pastie.org/pastes/9757667/text
<garret1> http://pastie.org/pastes/9757657/text
<eshadow> try it one more time if it doesnt work then replace it
<garret1> pretty hard to do , i have live webistes on it
<cfhowlett> garret1, "disaster planning"
<garret1> i have a backup server, i wanted to find out if its good or not witouth the reboot..
<ubuntunovice> somsip: Thanks!  I have just got TM working on both my friend's machine and my machine.  It just does the job perfectly
<somsip> ubuntunovice: np
<ubuntunovice> somsip:  though from 16.04 onwards, I will keep it LTS only for my friend, and also when I upgrade distro for him I will be at his site, just don't trust the TM.....
<somsip> ubuntunovice: makes sense
<thorie> how do i select between two wifi adapters?
<thorie> nevermind i found it
<rzeka> I did setfacl, now I wanted to remove it so I did 'setfacl -x u:git /home' but, when I do 'ls -l' I still have '+' after permissions. How can I get rid of it forever?
<shiggitay> hello... I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on my BayTrail tablet (I had it installed but then I decided to reinstall something else) and now I cannot boot up properly. As I closely watch the progress of the installation, I see that Grub doesn't install properly, or at least not ot the right partition. Could anyone help me resolve this? It's getting aggravating >_>
<shiggitay> Do I want Grub to install to my root partition or to /boot aka my EFI System Partition?
<thorie> shiggitay: not sure about baytrail, but on my mac i used EFI
<ikonia> mac EFI setup is different than a standard PC
<ikonia> and I have no idea what the tablet is configured to use
<shiggitay> my UEFI partition is /dev/mmcblk0p1
<shiggitay> I've installed Grub there but it still won't boot
<polaatx> Hello, I am trying to recover a USB stick backup of my Ubuntu home folder into a new install of Lubuntu. But Lubuntu fails to read the files. Keeps saying: Error opening directory '/media/reza/New Volume': Permission denied. Can anyone help?
<phre4k> polaatx: sudo chown 1000:100 '/media/reza/New Volume'
<polaatx> phre4k: thanks. trying it now.
<phre4k> polaatx: this will change the permission of the folder to the first user and the first group created on your system
<phre4k> oh, sorry, chmod -R of course.
<phre4k> *chown -R goddammit
<phre4k> → sudo chown -R 1000:100 '/media/reza/New Volume'
<polaatx> got it. trying now.
<polaatx> phre4k: okay, I put in sudo chown -R 1000:100 '/media/reza/New Volume'
<polaatx>   No errors returned.
<Gr4cchus> sup everyone
<shiggitay> sup Gr4cchus
<shiggitay> Grub is being a pain in the ass lol
<polaatx> okay. it works, thanks a bunch. I can see the folder I had backedup.
<Gr4cchus> just another late night @ 3:20am on ubuntu mate shiggitay
<shiggitay> cool
<shiggitay> 4:20AM lol here
<Gr4cchus> haha...
<shiggitay> Gr4cchus, Central US/Canada I take it? ;)
<Gr4cchus> yeah the mid-west
<shiggitay> kewl
<shiggitay> which state?
<polaatx> Now I want to replace the folder 'reza' in my home directory with 'reza' directory on the USB stick. Should I drag and drop? I might sound stupid but I've made so many mistakes I rather ask first.
<Gr4cchus> the great state of Iowa, wbu?
<shiggitay> ha
<shiggitay> MA
<shiggitay> Boston area
<shiggitay> :)
<Gr4cchus> nice
<shiggitay> and wtf... the install is frozen on copying files... 18%
<Gr4cchus> What state and city is MIT @?
<shiggitay> frickin' thing
<shiggitay> Cambridge, MA
<shiggitay> I don't live far from there
<Gr4cchus> is that a big place?
<shiggitay> ehhh it's an area of Boston
<Gr4cchus> University of Iowa and Iowa state are like their own small city. This is why i ask.
<shiggitay> ah heh
<shiggitay> hmm maybe my EFI partition was f'd up
<shiggitay> hmmmm
<ikonia> shiggitay: can you please stop trying to hide swearing
<ikonia> just talk without trying to use bad language
<shiggitay> k sorry
<ikonia> thanks
<polaatx> <phre4k> okay, It looks like dragging and dropping is working. Thanks again. Total newbie. Spent at least 2 hours searching for answers online until you helped.
<Gr4cchus> By a chance have any knowledge on disk management software like gparted?
<Gr4cchus> i went through the gparted website and some of the stuff seems outdated or reference to wikipedia articles?
<ikonia> Gr4cchus: why don't you just ask your question
<ikonia> rather than asking people to guess if they know enough to help you
<Gr4cchus> i dont really have a question. I orginally went to the website for documentation on how to use the command line cause when i was messing with kvm and tried using gparted gui it seems like it wasnt working well
<ikonia> Gr4cchus: so what are you asking then ?
<Gr4cchus> then i stumbled on an article on gparted about sectors, cylinders, head and stuff about how ide's work and thought that would be cool to read about how all that stuff worked but it was just so dated.
<ikonia> so what ar eyou asking ?
<Gr4cchus> hmm. are there any forums or irc channels for people kinda just learning? it seems like theres only this but its in the format of ask a question and get and answer and thats it.
<Gr4cchus> it would be awsome if there was something like the website meetup but for a virtual type format.
<ObrienDave> hmmmm, last time i checked, hard drives still use tracks, sectors, clusters, heads and cylinders. like 30 seconds ago lol
<ikonia> Gr4cchus: I'm still waiting to hear what you actually want ?
<ikonia> as in what is the information you are missing
<Gr4cchus> lol yeah your right, im not sure what the article was getting at cause it was a little confusing what they were getting at. Basically it was for troubleshooting outdated tech.
<Gr4cchus> ikonia u just answered thanks.
<Rory> !ot | Gr4cchus
<ubottu> Gr4cchus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ObrienDave> dang, ikonia, you're good ;P
<Gr4cchus> obrienDave :D
<Gr4cchus> ubuntu is so cool, what would i have without it? linux mint? fedora 21?
<swizgard> hi. am i the only one for who comodo's essentialSSL certificates don't check out in firefox?
<gr33n7007h> Arch
<Gr4cchus> thats like fringe
<thorie> how can i check if a .deb is compatible with Ubuntu?
<thorie> i keep getting this error: dpkg-deb: error: `fglrx_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Infrabyte> @thorie: The .deb package could be corrupt
<Infrabyte> or damaged
<thorie> i got it from the official site: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<thorie> are these known to be bad .deb files?
<Infrabyte> No, they should be ok. To test, as root, make a tmp folder and try to extract the deb file
<Infrabyte> dpkg-deb -R original.deb tmp
<Infrabyte> if it extracts ok then the file contents are ok
<Infrabyte> you can then re-create the deb
<thorie> dpkg-deb: error: `fglrx_14.501-0ubuntu1_amd64_UB_14.01.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Infrabyte> I take it this is the drivers for an ATI Graphics card
<Infrabyte> The file you downloaded is corrupted/bad download
<thorie> yeah oh i think i figured it out
<thorie> chrome was stopping the download at 10 mb
<thorie> weird... firefox got the whole 52 mb
<Infrabyte> cool
<thorie> thanks Infrabyte
<Infrabyte> no prob
<Infrabyte> i
<Sagar> hi
<Sagar> i dont why my mysql stops automatically, but whenever i check my logs, i get this, http://pastebin.com/9XAei2Nv can anyone please help? thanks
<HerroWorlds> hey how do i get a url like
<HerroWorlds>  git@bitbucket.org:smith9/swift-sample.git  from my git install on ubuntu?
<HerroWorlds> my current main connection to my server is through ssh
<HerroWorlds> so it would be like ssh://user@sbjnskdqk.com with a key.pem
<jatt> HerroWorlds: for ssh you would need a full path to access the repository
<HerroWorlds> @jatt sorry dcd
<bertrandv> bonjour tout le monde or hi everybody
<HerroWorlds> ssh://user@sbjnskdqk.com/pathtorepo -key /path/tolocalkey.pem ?
<HerroWorlds> @bertrandv hola
<bertrandv> is it a english forum or a french forum ?
<HerroWorlds> its spanish and butchered engrish
<bertrandv> ok
<HerroWorlds> whats up?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | bertrandv
<ubottu> bertrandv: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bertrandv> i have a question about awesome but the people there are still sleep
<user_> Hi everybody
<bertrandv> i would like to move my window on a specific layout and change the layout with this command
<bertrandv> not with two command
<bertrandv> commands
<brent> within terminal?
<andres_> hola
<bertrandv> no with the keyboard and the modkey
<bertrandv> in the rc.lua
<andres_> hola
<do> can we speak intl language here?
<jatt> HerroWorlds: you don't need ssh... afaik, just username@password:path
<jatt> for ssh
<do> i dont understand spanish
<bertrandv> join /#ubuntu.fr
<Infrabyte> @Sagar: How long does mysql stay up?
<HerroWorlds> @jatt err umm so how to i clarify that it is using a key instead of a password?
<Sagar> infabyte: i got the problem, its with memory
<Sagar> 141222 20:17:49 InnoDB: Fatal error: cannot allocate memory for the buffer pool
<Infrabyte> @Sagar: Is the server a stand alone server or using replication
<Infrabyte> If stand alone maybe the buffer pool is set too high and the server is 'fighting' for resourse
<jatt> HerroWorlds: if your keys are correctly generated/installed without giving username/password should work
<HerroWorlds> i doubt they are installed correctly, every time i ssh to my server i have to  J$ ssh -i /Users/J/Documents/SSH/Key1.pem ubuntu@blehmy.com
<HerroWorlds> so this is going to be a headache lol
<Sagar> Infrabyte : its a standalone running with apache and mongodb
<tga> hello
<tga> what would be the drawbacks of mkfs on a volume itself instead of partitioning?
<Infrabyte> Sagar: Ok, I dont know mongodb, but it sound like the server is running out or resourses and then crashes the db server
<Sagar> yeah, i will minimal the use
<Sagar> hope that works
<cojack> hello, did someone have kernel from ext73?
<do> kernel what?
<sarehhh> hi
<enishtin> hello every body here
<Sagar> 141223 10:55:06 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown variable 'innodb_sort_buffer_size=64K'
<Infrabyte> Sagar: min value=65536 Max value=67108864
<arun_> guys, I get an error while running nautilus inside ubuntu-builder
<Sagar> Infrabyte: host_cache_size         = 0
<Sagar> what the least for it?
<rajnish> i need gammu help
<karmic_koala> hi all (-: can smbdy give me a hint why i can easy start a script.sh with cron, but can not stop it with cron afterwards ? (killall / pkill / pgrep wont work, just htop - F9 - sigterm does) ?
<Infrabyte> Sagar: I would say min host_cache_size=128 | max 2000
<Infrabyte> depending on the specs of your server of cos
<Guest79978> Scooby999
<Sagar> whats this?
<Sagar> Infrabyte: http://pastebin.com/QaWHhPGA
<Sagar> it comes when i reboot the server
<Infrabyte> Sagar: What is the current & global host sizes?
<Infrabyte> you can check with: mysql -uroot -e"SELECT COUNT(*) hosts, SUM(IF(sum_connect_errors > 1, 1, 0)) with_errors FROM performance_schema.host_cache;SELECT @@global.host_cache_size;"
<Scooby999> Good Morning
<Infrabyte> Sagar: Looks like two instances of sql running. check with - ps -ef|grep mysqld
<Sagar> root@california:/home/ubuntu# ps -ef|grep mysqld
<Sagar> mysql     2180     1  0 11:07 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<ablest1980> hi
<Sagar> root      2256  2125  0 11:08 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<Infrabyte> ok only once there...
<ablest1980> is http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php a offical unbuntu website?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, yes
<ablest1980> ok
<Sagar> Infrabyte: it because i did stopped it and then restarted mysql
<Sagar> also check http://prntscr.com/5k1f07
<madduck> I am trying to use 14.04 on an older computer and it's impossible to use. The animations e.g. when a window is minimised takes about 40 seconds while the system is unusable. It's all beautiful and stuff, but how can I just disable all this graphics bling?
<do> madduck: use xubuntu instead
<cfhowlett> madduck, older computer?  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4.    logout.  choose lubuntu or xubuntu session.    login
<cfhowlett> madduck, note:  lubuntu is optimized for older & legacy hardware
<Infrabyte> Sagar: try stopping mysql (service mysql stop)
<madduck> do can I just use tasksel to change this? I want to interfere as little as possible with the default install.
<Infrabyte> then check with: lsof -i:3306
<Infrabyte> kill -9 PROCESS
<Sagar> ok it's stopped
<Sagar> i think i have put mysql on auto start many times
<Sagar> how can i check them in init.d?
<Scooby999> Can somebody please tell me how I can increase the memory for java VM? Do I have to be root? A TTS application running with java needs more memory. How much memory should I assign, if my computer has 4 BG RAM and java should be relatively strong? Thank you very much 4 your kind help in advance. :-)
<madduck> yay
<madduck> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Scooby999> .
<Infrabyte> Sagar you sure there is no other instance of mysql or service on 3306
<Sagar> yes
<Infrabyte> check with telnet localhost 3306
<Sagar> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Guest30405> русскуий
<Infrabyte> cool
<Sagar> let me restart server and check again
<Infrabyte> make a copy of the original files (ibdata1, ib_logfile0, ib_logfile1...)
<Infrabyte> mv ibdata1 ibdata1.bak
<Guest30405> pleas me have drivers ubuntu
<Infrabyte> cp -a ibdata1.bak ibdata1
<Infrabyte> then start mysql: service mysql start
<Sagar> Infrabyte: now see this
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/5k1gt5
<Sagar> this is all i got when i restarted server again
<john67> hello
<Scooby999> Hi
<cfhowlett> !ru | Guest30405
<ubottu> Guest30405: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Infrabyte> that looks good
<Sagar> Infrabyte: Does that?
<do> hi, can i help you?
<Infrabyte> try telnet to port 3306 again
<cfhowlett> !who | do
<ubottu> do: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Scooby999> yes, who can help me ? Please
<cfhowlett> !help | Scooby999
<ubottu> Scooby999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/5k1hl9
<do> right ubotto, sorry
<Scooby999> sorry Can somebody please tell me how I can increase the memory for java VM? Do I have to be root? A TTS application running with java needs more memory. How much memory should I assign, if my computer has 4 BG RAM and java should be relatively strong? Thank you very much 4 your kind help in advance. :-)
<do> !who | do
<ubottu> do, please see my private message
<Infrabyte> Guest81788/Sagar: the process startup definatly looks good
<jatt> Scooby999: ask in #java but basically you pass options for it to the java command -Xmx.. -Xms, afaik in java 8 you don't need it, anyway this is offtopic
<Scooby999> jatt - I understand and thank you very much!
<Sagar> infrabyte: so its ok to have that all process on startup?
<Sagar> infrabyte: http://prntscr.com/5k1ior
<juned_> we can run android app in Ubuntu
<juned_> anyone can answer my question
<juned_> ?
<Luyin> juned_: what's your question?
<do> hi ...
<do> is there anyway to clean junk files in ubuntu server?
<juned_> we can run android app in Ubuntu
<juned_> ?
<dns53> do in a pinch start off with log files in /var/log
<elbriga> do: apt-get clean helps sometimes
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | do
<ubottu> do: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<do> as far as i know bleachbit only run on ubuntu desktop
<do> please correct me
<do> also, i run a scraper, that wget many web pages, and download zip
<do> i dont know where wget put the temp files
<lotuspsychje> do: you can run bleachbit from terminal also
<dns53> juned_ maybe, there is a way of getting chrome to run android apps
<txl11> I've been getting intermittent boot problems with Ubuntu 14.04 (but I've also installed Gnome and Xfce), where it hangs after a purple splash screen (which I think is Grub launching). The two areas I think which may be a problem are sp5100_tco: "failed to find MMIO address, giving up." and "bluetoothd[524]: Failed to init deviceinfo plugin" - along with more bluetoothd errors. This computer doesn't have bluetooth, so I'm not sure why it's complaining
<txl11> (unless it tries to start something it can't start). What should my next steps be?
<deezed> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 with kde. And I cant find the "additional drivers" app. Do I have to install it? In ubuntu 12.04 i just had to go to my menu and it was there. How about now?
<catphish_> is there a way to boot to a root shell when ubuntu is configured with an initrd? i'm used to appending init=/bin/bash to the kernel, but that isn't compatible with the initrd
<catphish_> simpler question: how can i reset my root password
<kokut> should i be worried about having too many gvfsd connections ?
<Ben64> catphish_: you shouldn't have a root password at all
<gr33n7007h> catphish_, sudo -i; passwd
<Ben64> gr33n7007h: please don't suggest that
<catphish_> Ben64: that's a valid opinion
<catphish_> but doesn't help me
<gr33n7007h> Ben64, ok, sorry :(
<Ben64> catphish_: you don't need a root password, it is less secure
<catphish_> gr33n7007h: to clarify, i have no access at all, i just need to get a root shell
<catphish_> Ben64: how so?
<Ben64> how so what?
<catphish_> how is it less secure?
<txsl_> I've been getting intermittent boot problems with Ubuntu 14.04 (but I've also installed Gnome and Xfce), where it hangs after a purple splash screen (which I think is Grub launching). Two things in the error logs I see sp5100_tco: "failed to find MMIO address, giving up." and "bluetoothd[524]: Failed to init deviceinfo plugin" - along with more bluetoothd errors. This computer doesn't have bluetooth. What should my next steps
<txsl_>  be?
<Ben64> because everyone knows about root, if nobody can log in as root then its more secure
<Ben64> also, with using sudo everything gets logged properly and you can see what has been done
<catphish_> Ben64: security by obscurity is not a valid answer, try again
<do> sudo passwd root
<Ben64> do: please do not suggest that
<catphish_> Ben64: please stop being annoying when people are trying to help others
<catphish_> anyway, to clarify, i have no access at all, i need to get a root shell with no existing access
<Ben64> catphish_: what is the actual issue you're experiencing, and the sudo/root stuff is channel policies, if you have a problem with that, take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<Ben64> !recovery | catphish_
<gr33n7007h> catphish_, What do you mean you have no access?
<ubottu> catphish_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<catphish_> Ben64: i have an issue with you telling people not to answer direct questions and starting an argument for no reason
<kokut> anyone knows an easy way of cutting down gfvsd connections?
<catphish_> gr33n7007h: when i "drop to root shell" it prompts for a root password :(
<Ben64> catphish_: again, its channel policy to not do that, and you can argue that in #ubuntu-ops
<Ben64> catphish_: use the recovery mode i linked above
<catphish_> sorry, i meant Ben64 when i "drop to root shell" it prompts for a root password
<gr33n7007h> catphish_, Why do you need a root shell?
<Ben64> catphish_: from the recovery mode option?
<catphish_> Ben64: yes, i think so, i'll check again
<Ben64> catphish_: it really shouldn't. if it asks for a password you may have an encrypted system, or it may not be ubuntu
<catphish_> gr33n7007h: because i typoed a web form when i built a new machine from a web interface, i haven't created user accounts yet, just need to set a temp root password so i can log in and configure things
<catphish_> Ben64: http://i.imgur.com/6y44CVF.png
<gr33n7007h> h, ok
<catphish_> i'm accustomed to using init=/bin/bash but this seems incompatible with initrd
<Ben64> catphish_: init=/bin/bash should work as well, something weird is going on there
<gr33n7007h> type ctrl + D like it says
<catphish_> it just goes back to the menu
<gr33n7007h> Then there's something way wrong then
<catphish_> actually init=/bin/bash is working now, my mistake
<gr33n7007h> don't create a root password now then, ok
<catphish_> sorry for being grumpy, it just seems you guys have too much politics to answer a simple question :(
<gr33n7007h> that's ok catphish_
<catphish_> gr33n7007h: i respectfully disagree with you, all my hosts have root passwords for local recovery and nonroot ssh access
<Ben64> most people don't know about all that
<gr33n7007h> catphish_, ok do as you wish
<Ben64> so blindly telling people to set root passwords isn't a good idea
<catphish_> Ben64: that much i agree with
<catphish_> 14.04 disallows remote passworded logins anyway, which is ideal
<gr33n7007h> with great power come great responsibilities :)
<do> catphish_: i'm in the same boat with you, i dont know why too ...
<catphish_> anyway, thanks for the help
<podarok> Hello, @all. I have a list of IP addresses, stored by MYSQL database. Is there any automatic solution for adding these addresses to ubuntu firewall or iptables or any other firewall. ???
<nda_> podarok: Don't know about "automatic" but have you checked out "ufw?" https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html
<nda_> podarok: I would expect there would be no automation unless you write a script by yourself, but I don't really know about that.
<VictorCL> hi, I am using ubuntu on vagrant , and when I set the datetime .. it set it back to utc after few seconds
<podarok> nda_, the idea is that I have created php scripts, that gather ip addresses , used by ddoser. Now I want to lock the firewall for the list, and this should be automatic solution, I guess
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<nda_> podarok: Then can't you just run the "iptables" (or ufw) executable from PHP?
<podarok> nda_, I can, right, I hope somebody already has something to share )))
<Ben64> or use something that already does what it seems like you want... like fail2ban
<nda_> podarok: https://wiki.debian.org/iptables might be of help. Write the rules in a text file and import into iptables-restore.. But I can't offer any working solutions for you, sorry.
<podarok> Ben64, thanks for the fail2ban suggestion. I'll try it out
<madduck> What is the difference between the Xubuntu desktop and the Lubuntu desktop tasks at tasksel during install?
<madduck> that UI really could use some love
<Rory> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Rory> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<do2> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<do2> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<do2> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Ben64> do2: pm the bot if you want to do that
<do2> sorry, that's just fun
<stef1a> i'm trying to access another computer and am having trouble. it boots up into ubuntu 14.10 and i can log in just fine. but then it just shows the cursor, the desktop, and the ubuntu watermark, and i can't do anything else except switch to a different tty. help?
<do2> stef1a: check your startup items, disable unused one
<drakoff> Hi guys, I have a problem. When I use "sudo su" command I'm getting an error that prints out a message like: "Sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set".... So, how can I solve this problem?
<YamakasY> is chmod o+x /mnt /mnt/nfs /mnt/nfs/foo the same as chmod -R o+x /mnt/nfs/foo ?
<drakoff> It doesn't let me to use "chmod"
<EriC^^> YamakasY: no
<do2> drakoff: have you google it?
<MonkeyDust> do2  don't send people to google, when they ask for help, please
<cfhowlett> !google | do2
<ubottu> do2: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | do2 on Google:
<jirido> --
<YamakasY> EriC^^: no indeed !
<EriC^^> interesting
<YamakasY> what would do a o+x in chmod digits ?
<EriC^^> it would make the last bit +1
<EriC^^> 776 would become 777
<YamakasY> ok, uhm, that;s kinda odd
<EriC^^> why?
<dionysus69> hey guys, i installed postgresql and I cant figure out how to add a user with password :\
<sackrebutz> Hey there! After a disk crash (and restore through mdadm), my Ubuntu SSH session is extremely laggy. It’s okay for 10 seconds and then performance goes down extremely. I already checked routes and DNS servers but they’re all fine. I can also see this symptom in my KVM guests.
<sackrebutz> it’s a 14.04.1 LTS trusty.
<sackrebutz> Opening a doc with vim also takes ages..
<YamakasY> EriC^^: I need /mnt o+x but I think that is kinda security issue ?
<EriC^^> YamakasY: what are you trying to achieve?
<YamakasY> EriC^^: I need apache using a symlink to /mnt/nfs/nfsshare
<YamakasY> so it needs o+x
<Bmw1000c> sackrebutz does "top" show you something abnormal?
<sackrebutz> Bmw1000c no it doesnt
<EriC^^> YamakasY: you can add the apache user as an acl if you want
<EriC^^> YamakasY: what's the apache user's name? wwwdata ?
<EriC^^> YamakasY: setfacl -m u:wwwdata:x /mnt
<user__> Hi Guys/Gals, anybody familliar with the installation of Eclipse?
<YamakasY> EriC^^: yes www-data
<YamakasY> EriC^^: but I need to do that per folder ?
<EriC^^> yes
<YamakasY> okay
<YamakasY> EriC^^: I shouldn't need the group /
<EriC^^> no, i dont think so
<White_Cat> hi
<White_Cat> I am trying to install ubuntu server to an HP ProLiant DL380 Gen9.
<Vivekanand> user__: For linux you just have to download the zip, extract it and run the executable ...
<White_Cat> I am able to boot into the installer (USB) and install ubuntu-server to the raid 5 array
<cfhowlett> !server | White_Cat
<ubottu> White_Cat: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<user__> @Vivekanand: yeag, I know, I did, but it will not boot
<user__> :=-(
<Vivekanand> boot ?
<user__> well, start up, anyway :-)
<Vivekanand> hehe
<user__> I know I have java working, but eclipse... not so much
<Vivekanand> Well, it should, thats how I use verytime
<White_Cat> However it will not boot from the said array even though it is certified. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201409-15510/
<user__> how do you start it up?
<Noah> Hello,Everyone.I'm Noah Gao from China.
<cfhowlett> !cn | Noah
<ubottu> Noah: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<user__> @Noah: hi :-)
<Vivekanand> user__  what does running "./eclipse" in terminal say ?
<Noah> Thanks,Hi:)
<user__> Vivekanand: it;'s very strange: if I do that, it says "bash: /eclipse: no such file or directory" - even when I am in /opt/eclipse where the file is!
<Vivekanand> where did you extract the zip ?
<user__> Noah: I'm from the netherlands - but on the internet, who cares? :-)
<Vivekanand> btw it should be "./" and not just "/"
<user__> I actracted it in my home, and sudo moved it to /opt/
<White_Cat> user__ probably the government ;)
<White_Cat> Just to find new ways to tax you and everyone else :p
<user__> White_Cat: yeah.. you got something there.. you might be right
<user__> :-)))
<White_Cat> user__ would you have a suggestion for me
<White_Cat> I cant quite boot :(
<user__> White_Cat: boot what?
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, suggestion (again) ask in the server channel
<Vivekanand> after using sudo, only root will be able to execute that file, so are you running ./eclipse as root ?
<White_Cat> I have asked in the server channel
<user__> no, I am not
<White_Cat> no response so I am asking here in paralel
<user__> but i did chmod 755
<White_Cat> user__ I installed Ubuntu server on an HP server
<kk_drop> I would like to create script that will read from inptu, for example script.sh "param value", but when param is not passed it should ask in script for the param with "read" function
<White_Cat> its not booting from it
<kk_drop> how to check if $1 is defined?
<Vivekanand> user__: looks like a permission issuse, see if running it using sudo works
<user__> White_Cat: sorry, I am not really into servers.. nor HP, to be honest..
<user__> Vivekanand: check, doing it now
<White_Cat> that makes the two of us :)
<Hulio> good morning guys
<Hulio> Happy New Year
<White_Cat> servers and I have a better... long distance relaitonship
<user__> Vivekanand: "sudo: unable to execute ./eclipse: No such file or directory"
<White_Cat> nothing closer than ssh please :p
<user__> White_Cat: yeah - but for me, not su much of a problem... :-D
<geothom1> Happy New Year with many many smart ideas and new technology on Ubuntu power
<user__> White_Cat: can you describe what hapens?
<Vivekanand> can you "ls -al /opt/eclipse" and show me the otuput via pastebin ?
<user__> Vivekanand: as sudo, or as user?
<Vivekanand> both would be fine actually :)
<user__> rofl
<Vivekanand> :D
<Vivekanand> though i feel as normal user may not display everything
<user__> Vivekanand: http://pastebin.com/VryvxMSh
<user__> Vivekanand: there you are :-)
<Vivekanand> user__: that url is blocked for me :O
<user__> hh
<Vivekanand> YOu can pm me the output
<Vivekanand> that should do I think
<Vivekanand> user__: did u paste it twice ?
<Vivekanand> :P
<slimo_927> bsr
<slimo_927> je suis d'alger
<slimo_927> et je cherche une femme  sex sympa
<EriC^^> slimo_927: non sil vous plait
 * Chuck_Norris recommends Searx (local hosted and open source) search engine for the win:  https://github.com/asciimoo/searx/wiki/Installation
<user__> !nick profke
<BluesKaj_> user__, type that in the server text
<user__> BluesKaj_: just did, it's been some time since I was on IRC
<madduck> is there a recommended way to mount a Samba share upon login without requiring additional authentication?
<slimo_927> il ya une femme sur alger
<hawl> Hello all . Is there anyone from Singapore . I need a help from a Singapore living people .
<DJones> hawl: The Ubuntu Singapore team have their own IRC channel #ubuntu-sg maybe thats the best place to ask
<LNU> hawl: why?
<hawl> Just need a help for my school project . I have to cast a online interview with him/her.
<LNU> hawl: .... who is him/her
<jatt`> how can I close a tcp connection in FIN_WAIT1 state?
<hawl> him/her = who lives in singapore
<LNU> hawl: why don't you just ask any random in singapore
<LNU> hawl: oh you dont live in singapore?
<MonkeyDust> hawl  there are 6 people in #ubuntu-sg, type /j #ubuntu-sg
<LNU> MonkeyDust: whats the bet they are afk
<hawl> yes , I don't live in Singapore  :(
<LNU> hawl: it's just a school project
<LNU> hawl: just fake it
<LNU> hawl: im from singapore ;)
<paws> fdisk shows me /dev/sda1 sda2 & sda5 , how can i find out whats on the sda5 ?
<hawl> :LNU , Can you help me please ? It's very important for me :(
<LNU> hawl: sure what do you need help with
<daftykins> paws: mount it and look? :)
<daftykins> paws: are you in a live session?
<daftykins> paws: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && ls /mnt
<hawl> LNU , I knocked you in PM , Can you please respond there , please
<hjdfdu> how can I show the graphic boot screen?
<daftykins> hjdfdu: are you using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<paws> daftykins: i am connected via putty, i am trying to expand my disk
<hjdfdu> no.
<paws> daftykins: i get mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' when i try to mount sda5
<daftykins> paws: oh it's LVM, i have no experience with that stuff. expand via SSH'ing in? hah, is it a VPS or something? or a physical system near you?
<paws> its a vm running on esxi and yea the physical esxi host is near me
<daftykins> paws: so why don't you boot it with live media and perform this task from there? :)
<paws> daftykins: you mean run ubuntu's iso ?
<daftykins> sure
<paws> and what do i do there?
<hjdfdu> this channel seems dead
<paws> is there a tutorial or something ?
<daftykins> you can use graphical partitioning tools
<daftykins> maybe, have a look
<hjdfdu> does it mean Ubuntu gloden age is over?
<daftykins> hjdfdu: hah, no this is the largest channel on the network just you know... some people are on holiday. so what's with wanting a boot logo?
<daftykins> hjdfdu: based on picking a day before Christmas to come in an IRC channel? that really is a stupid claim
<Mr_Sheesh> What version of Ubuntu would you folks suggest I install on a P4 Dual core laptop with 2GB RAM? I may be able to get it up to 3.3GB RAM (4GB less some) later, at 2GB for now. Someone suggested downgrading it from 14.04 which installed on it just fine, if that's smart I can do that
<daftykins> Mr_Sheesh: ubuntu MATE or xubuntu would work well there
<MonkeyDust> Mr_Sheesh  or lubuntu
<EriC^^> Mr_Sheesh: 14.04 will run better than 12.04, it's the de that will make a difference
<Mr_Sheesh> de?
<Seveas> Mr_Sheesh: 14.04 is fine. Though a pentium 4 is realy anienct by now...
<EriC^^> desktop environment
<ablest1980> hi
<Mr_Sheesh> Aah. Mainly want it for SW Dev work, some general purpose use. TY for the info :)
<daftykins> i think pentium dual core, is the intention there - not P4
<daftykins> unless Mr_Sheesh is mistakenly interpreting a Pentium 4 with hyperthreading as being dual-core, which it is not
<MonkeyDust> Mr_Sheesh  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<Mr_Sheesh> Yes it's dual core, not a recent laptop, hurt a knee and been on low income so it's a hand-me-down but faster than the first machine I got going here after the move
<daftykins> Mr_Sheesh: it's not a pentium 4 then :)
<Skyrider> Anyone happen to know a IP camera record software for ubuntu? That records constantly.;
<marty1> hello
<marty1> anybody know of any good keyloggers for linux/ubuntu
<Rory> logkeys
<Pici> Skyrider: zoneminder is pretty popular
<Rory> did you try searching the internet for "ubuntu keylogger"
<marty1> Rory: No, felt like being social and asking you guys
<digitsm> hi
<marty1> hi
<digitsm> I want to join ##hardware channel. But I can't send anything to them
<digitsm> What's the problem?
<EriC^^> !register | digitsm
<ubottu> digitsm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<balance> I need a guide on hwo to set up NAT and host only Adapter properly vial console. I'm too stupid to get that running (vbox). Anyone knows one?
<balance> Actually it does work but I now have etho1, ng, eth1, ng and lo. And I don't see why I do have these 2 ng.
<Skyrider> Pici: I've searched up google and zoneminder comes up as results pretty often.
<Skyrider> But can it record constantly and to a file (avi/mkv,etc).
<Skyrider> So it appears.
<Skyrider> Sweet
<wonderworld> i set a filesystem to remount-ro on errors "tune2fs -e remount-ro /dev/md3" tune2fs said:setting error beaviour to "2". after that /proc/mounts shows errors=continue for that fs. how come?
<hjdfdu> i see black screen when I boot
<EmsY> Hey, guys. When I try to sudo apt-get upgrade, ubuntu says: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9604214/
<hjdfdu> black graphic screen, but black
<EmsY> Guys? Can anyone help here, please?
<paws> http://pastebin.com/ZhMJmNe5 it says that my /dev/sda is 220GB but my df -h shows only 102GB
<EmsY> So inactive chat today. :(
<hjdfdu> EmsY: apparently you've just killed your system by running out of disk space
<MonkeyDust> EmsY  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<phunyguy> EmsY: just need to be patient.  :)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | hjdfdu : maybe ?? ::
<ubottu> hjdfdu : maybe ?? ::: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EmsY> hjdfdu, thanks, will clean up old kernels
<hjdfdu> no, no modeset
<hjdfdu> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-26-generic root=UUID=6b54c456-0765-4286-bbfe-4f85f076e88b ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Bashing-om> EmsY: Cuncurr with hjdfdu :: " generic.dpkg-new': failed to write (No space left on device) "What does terminal commands -> df -h , df -i <- relate for usage ?
<EmsY> 228M  187M   30M  87% /boot
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i need to figure out, do i go with a sonos, or do i go with a bose sounlink? the sonos has software power and if I buy more i guess they can all be managed under one system in multiple rooms. The other side is how well does it work when we are all android in the house, the only laptop realisticly is my ubuntu laptop, if all goes well the wife will be leaving her laptop in work(windows 8) and migrating to using a nexus9 with keyboard primarily.
<NET||abuse> both of us use android phones, galaxy S 4's
<NET||abuse> anyone have good experience with sonos?
<EriC^^> EmsY: that looks like the /var dir
<EriC^^> EmsY: do you have a separate /var ?
<EriC^^> or /usr maybe?
<Bashing-om> hjdfdu: Why such an old kernel ? current is " 3.13.0-43-generic " .
<EmsY> EriC^^, no, and my root dir is at 20%
<Bashing-om> EmsY: A small boot partition, Did you install with LVM ? a victum of the big: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PupUserbeaa08> :-D
<White_Cat> I am trying to login to my ubuntu server through ssh
<White_Cat> it asks for a username and password
<White_Cat> when I provide them it grants me access
<White_Cat> but whenever I run a sudo command same password doesnt work
<White_Cat> why could this be?
<theadmin> White_Cat: Your user is not an administrator?
<White_Cat> it is
<Pici> White_Cat: is your user in the sudo group?
<White_Cat> oh
<theadmin> White_Cat: Please provide the output of the "groups" command
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  you need the password of ypour remote machine, once you're in
<White_Cat>  adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<theadmin> Aight...
<White_Cat> its the account that was created during setup
<EmsY> Bashing-om, thanks. seems i fixed it by manually emptying the /boot; yes, i had an encrypted lvm auto created partition
<theadmin> White_Cat: What does sudo tell you after you enter the password?
<White_Cat> prompts for password
<White_Cat> which is invalid
<White_Cat> despite being a copy paste of what I used during login
<theadmin> Copy/paste? That might be a problem.
<White_Cat> its on ssh
<White_Cat> it always worked before
<theadmin> Yeah but still, try typing it in manually
<White_Cat> I dont want to type 256 characters
<theadmin> Blimey, that's quite a password you got there.
<White_Cat> yeh
<White_Cat> proud of that one :p
<White_Cat> it had taken me all 25 seconds to generate it
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  256 is so secure, that you locked yourself out, best don't overdo things
<White_Cat> but I can login
<White_Cat> just cant sudo
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  change the password to somtheing simple, then try again
<White_Cat> I cant do that if it refuses to accept sudo commands can I?
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  hence: you locked yourself out from sudo
<Bashing-om> EmsY: "manually emptying the /boot" // did you use the package manager to remove the kernels ? otherwise, you have a broken system now .
<White_Cat> you realy arent helping MonkeyDust
<EmsY> Bashing-om, i have a broken system now :O
<theadmin> White_Cat: No, really, change the password
<White_Cat> I cannot
<theadmin> For that you just need to run "passwd", you don't need sudo
<EmsY> Bashing-om, can i just lvm resize boot perchance?
<White_Cat> phew
<White_Cat> thanks guys
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  got it working?
<White_Cat> yup
<Bashing-om> EmsY: I understand with full LVM it is possible, but, I do not have the experience to advise. We do need to fix that briken system however and get the package manager in a happy state.
 * Demonion adios
<White_Cat> MonkeyDust I am making a note to myself
<White_Cat> "256 is so secure, that you locked yourself out, best don't overdo things"
<White_Cat> is that OK? If I shamelessly steal your words? :D
<sacarde> hi
<hjdfdu> i see a black graphic screen during boot
<hjdfdu> how to replace it iwth ubuntu logo?
<sacarde> which is the package that include ubuntu installer text based ?
<Bashing-om> EmsY: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174867 post #11 to insure the package manager is happy .
<Bashing-om> hjdfdu: ; What results when you try and boot with the boot parameter "nomodeset" ?
<hjdfdu> i don' t know
<Bashing-om> sacarde: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .
<Guest93959> hello guys
<Guest93959> i have a question
<Guest93959> in ubuntu mate is there any way to use numix theme?
<blackangelpr> ask
<Guest93959> i have installed the package adding the ppa but in theme selector i don't see it
<blackangelpr> i suppose you talk about this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/new-ppa-for-numix-gtk-and-icon-themes.html
<Guest93959> exactly
<blackangelpr> at the end it says you should install unity tweak tool or unsettings to make them work
<flexus> hi
<blackangelpr> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/tweak-unity-with-unsettings-008-now.html
<blackangelpr> flexus, !ask
<blackangelpr> hi
<loculinux> hola
<flexus> ok.. ubuntu installer accidently installed swap on my sdcard, any support to resize lvm and (re)integratte swap into it ?
<flexus> i'm a little bit scared of lvm
<loculinux> i want to know why cyber control not working with loculinux
<blackangelpr> honestly i have lvm but not a master of it so some one here might help
<flexus> mainly it should be enough to put it out of fstab as i read
<flexus> and do swapoff
<loculinux> any help
<loculinux> from users
<blackangelpr> flexus, cat /etc/fstab  and pastebin so other can see it and help you
<flexus> thx http://paste.ubuntu.com/9604546/
<flexus> blackangelpr, sys is on sda
<flexus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9604550/
<blackangelpr> flexus, understood but i am afraid do comment on this lvm since honestly i dont know much or anything so just wait other members should help
<flexus> blackangelpr, its ok, i understand
<flexus> sidequestion for lvm experts: if xubuntu refers correctly as of UID internal, i wanted to do a lvrename
<flexus> to get overview
<jrg> has anybody here installed ubuntu on a tf101?
<thorie> not me
<jrg> ok. i was getting ready to try it out and see how well it goes
<jrg> hopefully it can work ok... i seriously hate android but it would be awesome to get ubuntu working on this tf101
<jrg> if anythig just for the 9+ hours of battery life
<sl1rpy> is there a way to check the logs from a previous boot? my machine is freezing when im running a game and i am trying to figure out if its the kernel or the graphics driver
<thorie> like dmesg ?
<theadmin> sl1rpy: Does the Caps Lock light flash?
<sl1rpy> theadmin, i dont have a caps lock light:/
<flexus> jrg, maybe var/log/syslog
<theadmin> sl1rpy: num lock or scroll lock light, then.
<theadmin> sl1rpy: Any of those. If they flash, it's a kernel crash (panic)
<jrg> huh?
<theadmin> flexus: Wrong person
<sl1rpy> theadmin, i dont have any leds of my keyboard for those
<theadmin> sl1rpy: Bah. Well there goes the easy way to tell :P
<dhooligan> is there anyone around that's good at desktop managers? Specfically bspwm
<sl1rpy> thorie, and dmesg only shows the log for the current boot
<flexus> theadmin, thx - sl1rpy
<dhooligan> I just installed 14.10 and bspwm refuses to have mutliple workspaces
<sl1rpy> theadmin, so is there a way to check the log of a previous boot?
<c-moi> dhooligan, I just had the same issue with xfwm4 and compiz on xfce
<c-moi> but on 14.04
<c-moi> I had to put back xfwm4, but now compiz is not working anymore
<goatkid> just wonder a detail on sudo crontab.  If you have a backup of /home scheduled at any specific time, do you have to stop working in the /home folder before it happens?  Or just continue on?
<dhooligan> c-moi, did you ever fix it? I have a feeling its leftover from gnome settings or something
<EmsY> Bashing-om, that seems to have worked - thanks
<MonkeyDust> goatkid  does the job start while you are actively working?
<c-moi> dhooligan, my issue is exactly descibed here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1765417.html
<dhooligan> I have bspwm on arch and it works fine, but there's just too much that's installed in ubuntu for me to know what is causing this
<c-moi> but I guess you'll have to adapt the workaround
<c-moi> I mean, for my case, the problem is compiz
<blackangelpr> jrg, if you do it please let me know i have one i would like to try but the instructions on the web are little old :P
<c-moi> I need compiz in order to get a magnyfier glass on xfce
<jrg> blackangelpr: oh are they? i figured they were still the same nonetheless
<jrg> blackangelpr: i'm going to try it some time today
<jrg> i don't care if i brick this thing. it's been in a drawer for like a year
<blackangelpr> jrg, it is the Asus transformer prime right?
<Bashing-om> EmsY: Great ... Next is to enlarge that boot partition, ( or just pay close attention when a new kernel is to be installed  !) .. FYI the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" now removes those old kernels, no hassel .
<sergey_> How to disable directory index? I added "Options -Indexes" to my /etc/apache2/sites-available/site.conf, restarted apache but no result
<EmsY> Bashing-om, cheers -- thanks for all the help
<goatkid> monkeydust: yes, assuming I am just working along in my /home?
<MonkeyDust> sergey_  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<sergey_> MonkeyDust: no one answering there
<jrg> blackangelpr: no
<jrg> tf101
<jrg> it's the original wifi transformer
<blackangelpr> jrg, correct okay so we are in the same page let me see if i could find the newest instructions :p
<c-moi> sergey_, see #httpd they are quite reactive (they ask for error_logs also). You may look at the httpd docs about that directive
<jrg> blackangelpr: i just was looking at the xda instructions
<jrg> ah.. let me get back on a real laptp .. i just wanted to make sure android still worked on this thing
<c-moi> sergey_, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#options
<jrg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ASUS_Eee_Pad_Transformer/How_to_install_Ubuntu/Ubuntu_Install
<jrg> those are the instructions i was looking at
<blackangelpr> jrg,  this is from  2014 tell you what works and what does not http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<jrg> suspend doesn't work?
<hjdfdu> i see a black graphic screen during boot
<jrg> that says T100 tho. not sure which model that is
<hjdfdu> if i use nomodeset parameter, it is black text screen then the ubuntu progress bar comes up in the text mode
<jrg> i'll stick to the xda instructions for the tf101 ;)
<blackangelpr> good luck
<jrg> Power management works though there are some issues with the screen auto-turn off. If you leave the Transformer alone for a while it will put itself in low-power mode.
<Bashing-om> hjdfdu: " A black scrren" is often a graphics driver issue. Try and boot with the "nomoeset" boot option and advise of results. THEN we may look at installing a graphics driver .
<jrg> that is a problem i had with android too
<jrg> the low power mode for the tf101 is broken
<dhooligan> c-moi, I got it working but I don't know what caused it
<SopaXT> help! My sound went super wuiet
<SopaXT> *quiet
<Hisham> what is the best between ubuntu 14.10 and 14.04 what is the best?
<dhooligan> c-moi, thanks for your help!
<SopaXT> alsamixer gives no result
<Hisham> I wanted to download ubuntu on my laptob
<Hisham> laptop
<Hisham> what do you recommend
<c-moi> Hisham, if you want the most recent programs with some issues, you can try 14.10 but you'll have to upgrade often
<Hisham> can someone give me his feedback about both?
<c-moi> I can't give any feedback, I'm now trying to configure 14
<c-moi> 14.04 for my parents
<Hisham> what do you mean with some issues?
<c-moi> as they need a stable OS
<Hisham> is there any problems with the new version?
<Hisham> c-moi:?
<booboy> Hisham, if you are using the OS for a basic operating system for a laptop, either version will work just fine for you
<c-moi> Hisham, 14.10 is a LTS, meaning it will be supported for a long time. 14.10 will need upgrades from time to time, and a major upgrade when 15.04 will be out
<dhooligan> Hisham, I just installed the new version and I haven't seen any problems
<trijntje> Hisham: 14.04 is the extra stable version, use that unless you really want the latest of everything and don't mind upgrading/reinstalling every 6 months
<goatkid> Just wondering about crontab -e. What happens if you schedule a backup of /home and you just happen to be working in the /home folder while it is going on?
<c-moi> goatkid, I think you asked the question previously. It depends on the way you back up data
<ablest1980> hi
<Hisham> thanks all
<goatkid> c-moi: just wondering. no answer yet. anybody know?  Or is crontab just a midnight while sleeping thing.
<ablest1980> which better chat or hexchat?
<ablest1980> xhat
<Hisham> c-moi, booboy, dhooligan, trijntje thanks
<ablest1980> xchat
<Seveas> ablest1980: irssi :-)
<trijntje> goatkid: it will just run the backup anyway I'd guess
<Zeedox> ablest1980: Try both.
<ablest1980> ok
<c-moi> anyone knows a way to get compiz on xfce without having tilte bars / working spaces issue ?
<Zeedox> I'm having trouble connecting to a machine on my local network. I can find it using avahi-discover, but trying to ssh to it's ip doesn't work.
<Zeedox> Anyone have a clue of what I can do more to troubleshoot?
<goatkid> What does take a snapshot mean?  I want to tar my /home at a certain time in the background
<c-moi> Zeedox, can you scan its ports with nmap ?
<theadmin> Zeedox: Is an SSH server running on the machine in the first place?
<Zeedox> theadmin: I hope to. Installed openssh-server and did sudo restart ssh as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<trijntje> goatkid: why not run the backup when you switch off the pc? That way you can be sure /home is not in use
<dhooligan> Zeedox, have you checked if there is a firewall on your machine?
<theadmin> Zeedox: Yes, okay, uhm. Try to "ssh $USER@localhost" on that machine to verify
<Zeedox> dhooligan: A firewall? Is there any installed by default?
<c-moi> goatkid, if you're using LVM, you can create a full snapshot of /home. If not, the tar will be quite long and any file changed since the beginning of the tar command will not be backuped for sure
<theadmin> Zeedox: There's no firewall enabled in Ubuntu by default, though there is one installed.
<AaronEstrada> hola?
<c-moi> Zeedox, by default sshd is not installed or configure
<AaronEstrada> estas ahi jose?
<theadmin> Zeedox: But the machine you're connecting from may have an agressive one blocking your SSH client.
<Zeedox> theadmin: Yep, I can ssh to localhost on the target machine.
<jose> !es | AaronEstrada
<ubottu> AaronEstrada: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Zeedox> To clarify, I hope to rsync over $HOME to a fresh install.
<c-moi> oh sorry, didn't read the ssh conf :)
<AaronEstrada> jose
<goatkid> c-moi: okay thanks.
<trijntje> c-moi: are you sure tar touches every file when it is first called? Thats sounds like a lot of file descriptors to open
<c-moi> is rsync installed on both side ?
<c-moi> trijntje, it doesn't touch every file as far as I know
<Zeedox> c-moi: Sure.
<vnvan> I have a system με asrock h67m-itx/ht, i5 and xubuntu 14.04 64 bit and I transfered the drive to an asus b85m-g motherboard . I try to make the system start the grub. When the system boots it goes to uefi setup The drive has 2 partition one /boot and an encrypted / http://paste.ubuntu.com/9604651/ Any ideas ?
<c-moi> I meant tar gets a file, puts it on the tarball, and moves on
<souldessin> exit
<c-moi> if the file is changed after, well tar doesn't care, as far as I know
<Zeedox> What's wierd is that I see the machine through "avahi-browse -a", but can't ping the other computer.
<souldessin> ha, sorry, too many terms
<Zeedox> (Other meaning the old comp)
<dhooligan> Zeedox, are they both running linux?
<Zeedox> dhooligan: Yes, Ubuntu 14.04 and Ubuntu 14.10
<dhooligan> Zeedox, you can use the command sudo iptables -L -nv to see if you have any firewall rules, but I doubt that's your problem
<trijntje> c-moi: yes, but that can lead to an inconsistsent backup when home is in use, which is what I guess goatkid is worried about
<greyster> can anyone tell me how i might change the colour of my nick name please
<c-moi> trijntje, and I confirmed its worries
<c-moi> that's why I recommend lvm
<c-moi> or any other file system snapshot
<Zeedox> dhooligan: Nope, everything checks out.
<c-moi> Zeedox, the other computer is on Ubuntu ?
<Zeedox> Maybe I'll try turning everything on and off...
<c-moi> if not, check firewalld
<greyster> oh well
<Zeedox> c-moi: Both are running Ubuntu 14, yes.
<c-moi> (had the issue on RHEL)
<c-moi> ok
<dhooligan> Zeedox, are you sure that your ssh is open and listening? You can use sudo netstat -plantu to check what port ssh is listening on
<Zeedox> Both Asus as well :P
<goatkid> Another question.  Is sda always sda?  If I plug in another disk and boot according to my usual boot order will sda still be the active disk?  I can't quite figure out definitely which is the active disk, sda or sdb.
<c-moi> goatkid, you can search for the UID instead
<goatkid> How?
<Zeedox> dhooligan: http://vpaste.net/ehxQn
<Zeedox> (old comp)
<c-moi> can't realy remember ^^"
<c-moi> but there is an UID system, instead of the sdX way
<trijntje> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Lucax> Hello, I have 2 .sh files here who allready made into executables (the permission allow is checked). but still nothing happens? what could it be?
<trijntje> its in /dev/disk-by-uuid if I'm not mistaken
<Zeedox> Heh, -plantu is a funny flag chain.
<goatkid> Thanks. Big help. Check it out.
<dhooligan> Zeedox, yeah I know, that's the only way I remember it
<c-moi> that's it :)
<Zeedox> :O
<dhooligan> Zeedox, everything looks good. Its a bit disconcerning that you can't ping the machine
<Zeedox> It started working!
<Zeedox> I just restarted the new computer...
<ablest1980> hi
<Zeedox> Frakking magical tech.
<Zeedox> Maybe it's because I changed my /etc/hostname without rebooting?
<ablest1980> restart terminal
<theadmin> Zeedox: Yeah...
<theadmin> That would be it.
<theadmin> Zeedox: After changing the hostname, you need to restart or just restart the "hostname" service.
<Zeedox> Oh, it's a service?
<Zeedox> Thought it was just a file.
<Zeedox> Thanks c-moi, theadmin, dhooligan for the troubleshooting.
<EriC^^> theadmin: there's no hostname service as far as i know
<EriC^^> is there>
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> service hostname restart says no found service
<c-moi> welcome
<Zeedox> Now I just have to get rsync working :/
<c-moi> hehe, -avz is a good start
<EriC^^> Zeedox: you can also type "hostname <hostname>" after changing it in the files
<theadmin> EriC^^: Hm, I might be wrong then. Someone was talking about this before here.
<awakecoding> Hi, I'd like to know the easiest way (or good instructions on help.ubuntu.com) for setting up a clean ubuntu 12.04 32 and 64-bit chroot environments on ubuntu 14.04 64-bit
<Zeedox> EriC^^: Really!?
<Zeedox> Wow, how come none of the guides on the net ever mention that.
<dhooligan> Has anyone done Ubuntu Papercuts or contributed to different projects?
<vnvan> anyone knows how to boot to grub with uefi and secure boot ? I have a system με asrock h67m-itx/ht, i5 and xubuntu 14.04 64 bit and I transfered the drive to an asus b85m-g motherboard . I try to make the system start the grub. When the system boots it goes to uefi setup The drive has 2 partition one /boot and an encrypted / http://paste.ubuntu.com/9604651/ Any ideas ?
<c-moi> I want the magnyfier glass for xfce (I may need for unity if it comes xfce isn't good enough), for that I need compiz, but compiz needs to replace xfwm4. And without xfwm4 I have no workspace and no title bar. Is there a stat of art way to enable compiz in a xfce envrionment ?
<c-moi> using 14.04 btw
<jhpy1024> Hey guys, I'm experiencing freezing followed by a (fullscreen) black screen when watching videos on youtube. I'm running a variant of Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm running Chromium version 39.0.2171.65. Any help would be much appreciated :)
<jhpy1024> Just in case you might need it, the kernel I'm running is 3.13.0-38-generic
<Bashing-om> jhpy1024: We can not support a "variant" of ubuntu. too much may be different. However current kernel for ubuntu 14.04 is 3.13.0-43-generic . An updated kernel may make a difference .
<anonymous_> can anyone tell me how to make a source to .deb file ?
<jhpy1024> Bashing-om: I should be more specific, I'm running a distro called LXLE which is based on Lubuntu
<trijntje> anonymous_: the best place to start would be reading the ubuntu packaging guide
<anonymous_> what is it ? a book or a online tutorial
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<EiEiOhh> I started to edit Samba  smb.conf with sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf... As I was doing it in terminal, I was getting odd behavior. How can I cancel the editing without saving ?
<EriC^^> anonymous_: it's extremely easy if you dont get fancy
<trijntje> EiEiOhh: :q!
<jhpy1024> EiEiOhh: hit escape followed by :q!
<theadmin> EiEiOhh: <ESC>:qa!
<jhpy1024> EiEiOhh: you might prefer to use nano instead: "sudo nano /etc/samba/..."
<theadmin> EiEiOhh: And if you can't use Vim (it's a bit weird), you can use nano instead.
<anonymous_> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EriC^^> anonymous_: hold on there's a guide
<anonymous_> ok @EriC^^
<EriC^^> anonymous_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717
<EriC^^> this is very straight forward and simple
<EiEiOhh> after qa! ... just close the terminal window?
<anonymous_> that's nice. and hope this will helpful for me .
<jhpy1024> EiEiOhh: Sure, if that's what you want
<Frederick> folks by some reason I cannot have multiple root ssh logins to my ubuntu vm in virtualbox , can it be ubuntu related?
<jhpy1024> EiEiOhh: When you type :q!, no changes are written to the file.
<theadmin> EiEiOhh: Well, press Enter to exit.
<theadmin> EiEiOhh: After you type :qa! that is.
<EiEiOhh> It worked perfectly.. Thanks
<c-moi> ok, perhaps the theme I was using on xfce was not gtk3 compatible, and the compiz couldn't handle it
<memand> Is there any way to install the ffmpeg eco system on ubuntu 14.04? I am trying to istall Veejay (http://veejayhq.net/) but I can't use the .deb because it needs libavcodec53...
<hjdfdu> i see a black graphic screen duting boot ((
<we6jbo> Hi
<we6jbo> I have a question
<genii> memand: https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg
<memand> genii: Thanks a bunch! This is not the first time I have been in trouble because of the lak of ffmpeg...
<we6jbo> Anyone here?
<memand> Do you have any idea why they "trashed" it?
<phunyguy> we6jbo: just ask yoru question.  :)
<we6jbo> Ok
<phunyguy> memand: ffmpeg was forked
<we6jbo> Well I don't know if this is the place to ask but...
<phunyguy> avconv is what it was replaced with, and the symlink to ffmpeg was removed in 14.04 IIRC
<genii> memand: Basically politics, Debian went with the avconv fork
<we6jbo> I have a java jar application and I would like to create a makefile or some install file that will install the jar to the user's computer and provide a desktop icon for it as well. Is there any tutorials on how to do that?
<memand> Well, I guess that is one of the caveats of OSS... But thanks for the ppa link :D
<trijntje> !packaging | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<we6jbo> That first link is dead
<Skyrider> indeed
<Skyrider> bot's url needs to be updated
<goatkid> Unclear to me which disk is active.  I have two disks sda and sdb. If I go by system monitor sdb is active.  If I go by boot order in the bios and the bios labelling sda is the active disk.  Can the system monitor be wrong?  I am on Xubuntu and the system monitor is a gnome app.
<denysonique> Hi
<denysonique> networkmanager won't automatically connect to my wifi
<denysonique> the auto option is checked
<we6jbo> trijntje is there any other way to do it besides creating a deb file? I spent all last night trying to do that and I got nowhere. I'm thinking just a makefile or a shell script but I don't know there to start.
<hjdfdu> black screen anyone?
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hjdfdu> when i boot is it a graphic black screen, no logo
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: ctrl+alt+f1 , lspci | grep VGA
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | hjdfdu try this first
<ubottu> hjdfdu try this first: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<martinklepsch> I jsut copied a bunch of mp3s using banshee to my ipad but they can't be found within the ipads music app. instead, it appears, they are counted against the "other" kind of data that's shown in itunes.
<martinklepsch> Is there a way to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> martinklepsch  sure you're in the right channel? this isnt ipad support
<c-moi> damn, as soon as I switch to compiz in xfce, I lose the titlebars and my workspaces on ubuntu 14.04
<c-moi> oh, and alt+tab
<OerHeks> martinklepsch, remove them, if you can, and add them with a windows/osx machine
<martinklepsch> MonkeyDust: banshee is coming with ubuntu so I thought there might be other people here using it with ipads, who might have encountered similar problems. I'm sorry. Next time I'll ask if it's ok to ask that kind of question here.
<martinklepsch> OerHeks: I now just made a backup with a mac and restore from that. hopefully that removes the remaining stuff.
<bugtraq> hola
<bugtraq> a todo
<Skyrider> I give up on zoneminder..
<Skyrider> all I get is a blue screen
<Man55> r nemesis.irc.gr
<ubuntu710> hello ! italiani??
<ubuntu710> please !
<Pici> !it | ubuntu710
<ubottu> ubuntu710: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<question17> Hello, having an issue with all browser not being able to open some links, such as those in twitter. I think it is related to Network Manager. Any thoughts on how to troubleshoot/fix?
<Prezident> Can you ping the ip
<Prezident> ?
<question17> Prezident, no, "unknown host"
<patrick_> hey all, I was trying to make a bootable windows install disc on a micro-usb.  It doesn't boot however, I was wondering if there's an app that will finish this better or if there's a step I missed?
<patrick_> doing it from the ubuntu end of things is proving challenging
<question17> patrick_, WHich version of windows?
<patrick_> 7
<patrick_> formatted sd card to fat, tried ntfs as well.
<patrick_> restored the disk image to the sd card via the native app in ubuntu
<patrick_> it shows up as a disc in ubuntu but is not bootable
<patrick_> I was about to just go buy a dvd but I'd rather make the sd card work since it's faster
<question17> Have you tried WinUSB? http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<patrick_> nice
<patrick_>  I have not
<patrick_> thank you
<question17> you're welcome
<pixelkat> is there an elementary os channel?
<pixelkat> im installing elementary os freya
<phunyguy> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<pixelkat> sweet
<phunyguy> also,
<phunyguy> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<question17> SO my issue seems to be with DNS queries not being handled correctly, does anyone have any ideas on how to fix. I've already tried setting 8.8.8.8 as my DNS, but still having issues
<merpnderp> I've forgotten how to change what in the /etc/init dir gets started and what doesn't.
<EriC^^> !upstart | merpnderp
<ubottu> merpnderp: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<merpnderp> thanks EriC^^ I'd forgotten what the new system was even called :P
<Mesa2> yii
<Manj-811-Xfce> guys do you know how to go back to WINDOWS from UBUNTU?
<Orioa> reinstall windows lol
<EriC^^> Manj-811-Xfce: do you have windows still installed?
<samthewildone> Manj-811-Xfce, ^
<Guest62680> Pessoal, boa tarde, alguém já percebeu que no Ubuntu 14.04lts server o comando "service networking restart" não reinicia o serviço de rede? Ele exibe falha... Alguém sabe como contorna isso?
<Dysto> Heyo!
<Dysto> I am having some issues with nvidia-prime anyone got a second?
<EriC^^> !es | Guest62680
<ubottu> Guest62680: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Manj-811-Xfce> Yeah because it's that easy.
<merpnderp> I'm not finding anything in the docs to clarify, but with upstart I can just point symlinks from the rc.d dirs to init instead of init.d, right?
<kristijonas> hello, I'm trying to understand the difference between apt database and dpkg database. What does 'available' means in terms of dpkg database (/var/lib/dpkg/available)?
<crazyhead42> No one seems to be on in #ubuntu-server so I'm going to ask here: I'm having trouble actually modifying my server from my phone, and my Dad had a similar problem on his computer. I'm getting an error 550 when I try to add a new folder. What should I do?
<goatkid> How does the system label drives?  Does a certain disk get a persistent label, or does it depend on whether the drives are active or not?
<EriC^^> goatkid: the label is on the disk itself
<goatkid> So the label is persistent.  Sdb will always be sdb unless I repartition and rename?
<EriC^^> those aren't labels
<crazyhead42> I think "SBD" is it's physical connection to the computer.
<goatkid> What does that mean?
<crazyhead42> It will change when it is plugged in to another port, but will not change otherwise.
<EriC^^> crazyhead42: if you add another usb or something it might change
<EriC^^> crazyhead42: i don't think it's related to a physical port, just whatever the kernel picks up first
<EriC^^> i'm not sure
<goatkid> So a SATA drive sdb when plugged into a different SATA port can change to something else say sda?
<EriC^^> i guess the kernel would go over certain ports in a specific order and which ports are used then you could have the same disk as sdb or sdc depending or whether a previous port had something on it
<EriC^^> ( just guessing here )
<kristijonas> what apt availability is I understand, but what it means in terms of of dpkg for a package to be available - i do not.
<crazyhead42> I wouldn't think so, they are physically labled in my computer, and it called SDB SDB even when I removed SDA from my computer. I guess if it needs feedback or something from hardware in the port itself, that could do it.
<EriC^^> goatkid: if you plug the same disk to another port it wont change the sda or sdb, but if you add a disk to another port it could change i guess
<Bashing-om> goatkid: Think like so, a device name (sda) is a variable, while the UUID is a constant .
<goatkid> This is very confusing, when you have multiple disks and you have to know which is active.  I have been trying to figure it out all morning.
<EriC^^> crazyhead42: if you reboot with sda removed, it's still sdb ?
<crazyhead42> Yes, but I have to go into the Bios first, or it throws a fit.
<crazyhead42> Of course, it could just be my computer, it's relatively old.
<goatkid> I guess I'll try that. /dev/disk-by-uuid or any of the disk-by's don't tell you much. But it sure is clumsy to pull the plug on disks every time you want to know for sure
<EriC^^> goatkid: what do you mean by which is active?
<EriC^^> goatkid: you have a disk and you want to know what its designation is?
<goatkid> The one that is running the program I am on right now.
<EriC^^> goatkid: sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> goatkid: you can use lsof to see open files
<Bashing-om> goatkid: ^^ and if you have labeled the partitions on the devices, -> sudo blkid <- .
<kristijonas> so can anyone explain me what it means for a package to be available in terms of dpkg?
<question17> I've tried removing Network Manager and using WICD, but still can't open t.co links
<EriC^^> kristijonas: i think that it means all available packages in the cache
<question17> I've also tried changing the DNS address in ubuntu and on my router
<EriC^^> kristijonas: nevermind
<question17> I also have a hard time getting facebook to load properly
<kristijonas> EriC^^, but apt is responsible for availability, not dpkg.
<question17> are there any networking gurus in here who can help me with this issue?
<MonkeyDust> question17  facebook and twitter... are you in a country where social media are restricted?
<question17> MonkeyDust, no, in the USA
<question17> twitter loads fine, it is opening links within twitter that are giving me issues
<question17> it is as if something at the system level is not able to query the links.
<crazyhead42> I haven't done this in a while, what is the remote administration program windows users use to work on their servers?
<st34lth> I have a simple apache question, anyone willing to point me in right direction. I'm a little confused. should be asking in httpd, but channel is a dead room
<MonkeyDust> crazyhead42  i'm sure the people in ##windows know how windows works
<bubbasaures> like here a few
<Caleb--> hi
<st34lth> when you have DocumentRoot "/var/www/html" in your main *.conf file that implies any directive <Directory "/ping"> will point to the directory /var/www/html/ping correct?
<theadmin> crazyhead42: mstsc. The protocol is called RDP. From Linux, you can connet to Windows servers using, say, Remmina.
<crazyhead42> It's a linux server, I'm trying to access from windows, not the other way around
<MonkeyDust> crazyhead42  rdesktop also connects to windows, in the cli (terminal)
<theadmin> crazyhead42: Eh? Then you should use SSH. PuTTY is an okay Windows client
<crazyhead42> That's the one I'm looking for, PuTTY! thanks.
<st34lth> my point being, I have a apcahe4, all i'm trying todo is to get site.com/folder and site.com/info.php. I'm getting a 403 on both. which implying permissions but I'm sure I have Grant access to all
<Caleb--> i have Transmission running in the background (minimized to the launcher) and the launcher is set to autohide. when i open a torrent in Chrome the Transmission icon appears and wiggles on the left, and then I have to manually click on it.
<Caleb--> this kind of thing happens with other apps as well
<Caleb--> is it possible to have transmission come to the foreground automatically ?
<Caleb--> hmm, i found an old bug on launchpad on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1179593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179593 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows not brought to front if one application is launched from another" [Undecided,New]
<vnvan> I have a system με asrock h67m-itx/ht, i5 and xubuntu 14.04 64 bit and I transfered the drive to an asus b85m-g motherboard . I try to make the system start the grub. When the system boots it goes to uefi setup The drive has 2 partition one /boot and an encrypted / http://paste.ubuntu.com/9604651/ Any ideas ?
<hjdfdu> if I try nomodeset black screen is in the text mode
<hjdfdu> then after a few sec the text splash screen appears
<hjdfdu> i want it to show the gui bootscreen like windows
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: does tty1 work?
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f1
<andybrine> Good Evening
<hjdfdu> Eric^^ it does
<crazyhead42> Okay, update on earlier, so apparently PuTTy and Filezilla work from my pc, but I can't access it from my phone using FTP cafe.
<hjdfdu> tty 1 is definitely text
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: paste what you get here
<andybrine> Just a quick question, I am unable to install gnome fallback and im unable to install it. I think it may be because im using gnome shel
<andybrine> do you know if you can run fallback alongside gnome shell?
<vacho> guys im doing this.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/create-ssh-config-file-on-linux-unix/
<vacho> but it's asking for my PW,, and when I type it it it's not accepted.
<hjdfdu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: it's a VM ?
<BoomerBile> whois hjdfdu
<hjdfdu> yes
<mjayk> BoomerBile: hjdfdu is hjdfdu
<balance> hi what was the flag for rm command for says yes to every request?
<squinty> Caleb--:  might want to see if  preferences > Downloading > show the torrent options dialogue   meets your needs
<BoomerBile> hjdfdu, reads specific novels
<BoomerBile> ;)
<BoomerBile> good taste though
<Caleb--> squinty, it's already checked. the problem is that Transmission itself does not get focused automatically.
<andybrine> Does anyone know if it is possible to install gnome-fallback with the latest gnome shell?
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: did you install the virtualbox guest additions?
<Caleb--> squinty, this is actually a more general problem. it happens with other apps, such as Nautilus.
<hjdfdu> yes, i use ones from repo
<dotut> hello, using ubuntu 12.04LTS Precise, and I am trying to get the print dialog to show all the remote printers (broadcasted via avahi)
<Caleb--> squinty, i might've found the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371960/how-to-make-new-window-always-raise-up
<dotut> i tried many many different cupsd.conf but nothing seems to work...
<dotut> interesting is i can see the remote printers if i do 'lpinfo -v'
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: hmm
<dotut> i know the newer ubuntus have cups-browsed package...but that is not there in ubuntu 12.04LTS
<squinty> Caleb--:  good to hear :)
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: which ubuntu are you using?
<hjdfdu> 14.10
<EriC^^> hjdfdu: no idea
<sl1rpy> well i tried found out that the 3.18.1 kernel crashes on a particular game but does not on the 3.16.x kernel
<Andorin> Hey, so I just put Ubuntu 14.04.1 on a USB drive and booted it on this PC I'm building. I can't connect to wifi. I'm using a Linksys WUSB54GS USB wifi adapter that appears to be running the rndis_wlan driver. dmesg has multiple lines of "rndis_wlan 2-1:1.0: setting auth mode failed (FFFFFFD1)." Additional Drivers has nothing and the network isn't hidden, but is WPA protected. What do?
<Caleb--> woops, internet got disconnected :/
<mjayk> is there a database tha contains all the applets for unity ?
<squinty> Andorin:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<Andorin> squinty: From what I remember of working with ndiswrapper, I think it would be a better idea to just buy a new wifi dongle :/
<mjayk> Andorin: try modprobe -r p54usb && sudo modprobe p54usb
<squinty> Andorin:  heh  yep   haven't used ndiswrapper for years now but yes it could be a "bit" touchy. :)
<Andorin> mjayk: Command gave no output and still can't connect
<Ross9223> can someone please tell me how to install a mouse theme?
<mjayk> Ross9223: do you have the "theme" you want to install downloaded ?
<Ross9223> yes
<Ross9223> but i dont know where to put it
<Ross9223> i tried putting it in /home/username/.icons but that didnt work
<memand> Do you have any sugestions on how to install libavutil51 on ubuntu 14.04
<memand> ?
<mjayk> Ross9223: do you have unity-tweak-tools installed
<memand> I have tried googling a bit but I haven't found any ppa so far..
<Jordan_U> Ross9223: Please link to the cursor theme you're trying to use.
<squinty> http://sourcedigit.com/8704-customize-ubuntu-install-ubuntu-14-04-themes/
<mindless_chaos> anyone here, or does anyone know where to speak to some one with experience with lubuntufor ppc64 and bugs related to video?
<memand> Never mind, just found it :)
<merpnderp> With upstart, does every /etc/init script get evaluated at startup? It seems I've somehow disaled mysqld and I don't know how.
<merpnderp> sudo service mysqld start says mysqld isn't found.
<Bashing-om> memand: 'libavutil51' is a precise version. No telling what dependency issues you will run into installing precise version on trusty .
<Chuck_Norris> merpnderp: systemctl status mysqld.service
<Jordan_U> merpnderp: sudo service mysql start
<merpnderp> Chuck_Norris: systemctl isnt' found :(
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: mysql isn't found either
<Jordan_U> Chuck_Norris: Ubuntu hasn't switched to systemd yet, so systemctl won't work.
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: I get "unknown job"
<merpnderp> I know I disabled it somehow, but have no idea what I did.
<Chuck_Norris> merpnderp: oh! i forget that i installed systemd a couple o weeks ago
<Jordan_U> merpnderp: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy mysql-server".
<memand> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'm basically in dependency hell trying to install Veejay on 14.04 because they decided to drop ffmpeg from the repos...
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: okay here it is
<merpnderp> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ICxqpqQp
<theadmin> memand: Just use an FFMpeg ppa?
<memand> theadmin: I tried that with https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg but it still keeps complining when I open the .deb in the softwarecenter
<Chuck_Norris> memand: if Veejay isn't active find another alternative, you could brack things up trying to install an old library
<Chuck_Norris> breack*
<theadmin> break*
<Chuck_Norris> oh! gor: break
<memand> :)
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: I tried to uninstall mysql-server and then reinstall it, it said it ran the install configs again, but service still doesn't knwo about it.
<Bashing-om> memand: As you now know, get the system stable and the package manager in a hppay state, prior to compounding the problem .
<memand> Chuck_Norris: Veejy is the thing that looks most promissing so far when it comes to doing VJ stuff on Linux... And I really don't want o run Ballmer OS on my machines
<Jordan_U> merpnderp: Did you --purge?
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: no, I"l try that
<Jordan_U> merpnderp: Also, the package you need to re-install is the one for the specific version of mysql you have installed, not the "mysql-server" metapackage.
<memand> Maybe I'll just back up my /home and downgrade to 12.04
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: crap. WOuldn't doing the meta-package do everything included in it?
<Jordan_U> merpnderp: Nope.
<Ross9223> nope didnt work
<Ross9223> i swear unity tweak is about useless.. half the stuff in there doesnt work anyway
<memand> Bashing-om: I'm not sure what you mean with "componding the problem"?
<spectromas> hi, if I install in english can I change the language later on?
<memand> spectromas: Yes
<spectromas> ok thanks memand
<Bashing-om> memand: Well, you say you already have delendency issues, inslling a precise lib on the trusty frame is asking for more problems .
<Bashing-om> dependency*
<memand> I guess you are right...
<eli77> Hi
<eli77> !<IRC>
<memand> I think I'll try downgrading and see if that solves stuff...
<Bashing-om> memand: In my early days of breaking/testing I found dual booting releases a life saver !
<memand> Bashing-om: Yeah, I just thought that I had the settup figured out that I needed, and then I wanted to do video stuff too.... Good thing we have LVM now a days.... Separte /home partition and a few different distros here we come! Loong time I havent been runing multiboot :D
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: okay, --purged everything in the meta package then installed mysql-server-5.6 which had everything in the meta package as a dep, so got it all. Plus the meta was for 5.5 :D
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: and it set itself up in upstart automagically :D
<elliotd123> Every single bug listed for the iputils package is either "new" or "confirmed", but none in progress or anything, with some bugs going back to 2009. What's the deal with that?
<merpnderp> Jordan_U: so thank you very much for the kind help
<Jordan_U> merpnderp: You're welcome :)
<stef1a> i'm trying to access another computer and am having trouble. it boots up into ubuntu 14.10 and i can log in just fine. but then it just shows the cursor, the desktop, and the ubuntu watermark, and i can't do anything else except switch to a different tty. help?
<netlar> Are there any applications like Document Viewer, but more powerful
<Jordan_U> netlar: What features are you looking for in particular?
<netlar> Jordan_U: Well I am used to Preview on the Mac.  Would like to be able to drag out pages from a PDF doc to create new documents.  And would like also to be able to rearrange pages of a pdf document.
<hjdfdu> netlar: the problem is opensource would never even think about such functionality
<cfhowlett> !info ghostscript | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: ghostscript (source: ghostscript): interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF. In component main, is optional. Version 9.14~dfsg-0ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 40 kB, installed size 230 kB
<brainwash> elliotd123: I guess someone needs to forward these bugs upstream
<netlar> cfhowlett: How does that work, does the give Document viewer more options?
<elliotd123> I wonder if iputils is even really maintained
<cfhowlett> netlar, it's the backbone of most linux CLI pdf handlers.  there are gui interfaces though.
<hjdfdu> netlar: there are some command-line utilties to manipulate pdf files
<brainwash> elliotd123: you could try to contact the package maintainer and/or upstream developer
<cfhowlett> netlar, example script:  gs -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOUTPUT=merged.pdf -dBATCH 1.pdf 2.pdf 3.pdf
<netlar> cfhowlett: Ok, cool thanks.  Was kinda hoping for a GUI.  Not everyone using computer is comfortable with the cli
<Petazz> Hi! How can I install node properly? Running npm causes npm WARN This failure might be due to the use of legacy binary "node"
<Petazz> Installing nodejs-legacy did not solve it
<cfhowlett> netlar, noted.  let me look
<netlar> cfhowlett: thank you
<elliotd123> brainwash: looks like the package maintainer is "Ubuntu Developers"
<squinty> netlar:  might want to check out the following  http://www.linuxalt.com/   http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<netlar> squinty: thanks
<netlar> I will check that out
<uyuon> test
<brainwash> elliotd123: and the debian maintainer?
<daftykins> uyuon: don't use this channel for that.
<cfhowlett> !test | uyuon
<ubottu> uyuon: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<brainwash> elliotd123: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/iputils
<brainwash> elliotd123: scroll down to the links section
<cfhowlett> netlar, my google fu is failing for a gui front-end.  sorry.  what is your goal with pdf?
<netlar> cfhowlett: Well just want to be able to do some simple page manipulation mostly
<cfhowlett> netlar, "simple" being ?
<netlar> cfhowlett: I do lots of scanning, trying to be paperless
<slimo_927> je cherche une femme pour relation sex a alger
<Pici> !fr | slimo_927
<ubottu> slimo_927: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daftykins> cfhowlett netlar - this might help - http://alternativeto.net/software/preview/?platform=linux
<cfhowlett> netlar, suggestion: librewriter.  print selected pages/documents to file type .pdf       works GREAT!
<Pici> er... /me runs through google translate
<cfhowlett> Pici, merde!
<netlar> cfhowlett: rearranging pages, table of contents, dragging pages out of make new pdf docs
<slimo_927> join
<netlar> cfhowlett: deleting pages from pdf too
<cfhowlett> netlar, right.  exploding pdf documents and reassembling.
<netlar> cfhowlett: yep
<slimo_927> rejoint
<slimo_927> ubuntu
<shiggitay> okay guys so for those of you not in the loop with my issues, I've been trying to install Kubuntu to my BayTrail tablet, and while the OS itself installs fine Grub does not. I have it installed as 64bit. I just did a 'grub-install /dev/mmcblk0p1' <== my ESP and it complains of not being able to fine /boot/grub/i386.
<netlar> daftykins: thanks
<shiggitay> would I need 64bit Grub?
<netlar> Thanks all, I have a lot to go through now, looking for my answer
<mindless_chaos>   bbb             gsfxwtttttaz/quit
<shiggitay> the tablet can only be booted with 32bit UEFI
<ArTrix> which irc client would you recommend for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ArTrix, hexchat is the replacement to xchat
<elliotd123> brainwash: thanks for the link
<ArTrix> im just new to this ubuntu thing, just came from windows and didnt know which one i should choose
<EriC^^> ArTrix: xchat has a pretty gui
<ArTrix> thanks, ill try it :)
<EriC^^> ArTrix: ok :)
<Pici> xchat is no longer developed... you may want to use hexchat instead.
<Pici> ArTrix, EriC^^ ^^
<EriC^^> Pici: i got an update a couple months ago
<daftykins> was it to say "use hexchat"? :D
<EriC^^> lool
<EriC^^> i'm loyal what can i say :P
<EriC^^> i'm sticking to it, i didn't like hexchat , i never tried it on ubuntu though
<ArTrix> well, checked and seems like there is no use with the terminal?! 0o
<EriC^^> use with terminal?
<EriC^^> ArTrix: it's gui based
<daftykins> ArTrix: so you want a CLI client?
<EriC^^> xchat & hexchat
<ArTrix> EriC^^: ye, i saw that, but id prefer a terminal based client :)
<BluesKaj> ArTrix, irssi
<EiEiOhh> I need to install a 2nd drive for data in ubuntu 14.04. WHat is the best format to use? I will be sharing this data with windows across my network
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: depends on drive size, file size... content type... SAMBA sharing media to Kodi/XBMC, EXT4 would be fine.
<lulzury> Hi guys, need help please. When I calibrate my screen using xinput_calibrator a part of the calibrator gets cut off the screen. xinput_calbrator --verbose says it's getting calibration values max_x=1981 and max_y=1981 but my my current resolution is 800x600.
<EiEiOhh> 1tb and larger
<monst> hello #ubuntu
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: i used XFS for a 12TB RAID6 but i don't think you'll have any justifications for that. EXT4 would be fine
<monst> I have a dumb question, I have an interface called docker0, I am curious how to set dns for just the interface?
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, EXT$ it is then.. Thanks
<daftykins> np
<elliotd123> iputils
<monst> checking
<monst> command not found
<pantato> Is there a name for the function that transmits sound to a TV when you're dual monitoring a tv with a laptop?
<pantato> via the HDMI cord
<pantato> on windows it would send the sound to the tv when we played media but on ubuntu it's on the itty bitty laptop speakers
<phunyguy> monst: how is docker0 configured?  It may be a docker specific configuration. Most likely a brige.....  I would check if there is a way to do it with the docker configs.
<daftykins> pantato: you just change the output device, simple
<shiggitay> no one?
<shiggitay> >_>
<phunyguy> monst: this is probably related to what you need. https://docs.docker.com/articles/networking/
<monst> phunyguy: well docker_opt can set DNS properly
<monst> I am trying to do it without a reboot
<pantato> omg thanks holy derp
<monst> I used ip to change the range on the docker0 interface, just need to figure out how to manually set DNS without reboot
<phunyguy> monst: a reboot of the server or containers?   Unfortunately I don't know much about docker.   But if it is a bridge, does it have an IP or is it just strictly to bridge containers to a physical interface?
<monst> Server
<monst> contianer have their own IPs
<phunyguy> so that is my question.... DNS isn't really assigned to an interface... just to a machine.
<phunyguy> so you need to configure what docker hands out to containers?
<Bashing-om> shiggitay: No real idea, But I run 64 bit and :  ls -al /boot/grub >> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   12288 Oct 14 16:18 i386-pc
<monst> @phunyguy yeah exactly
<shiggitay> Okay so you use 32bit Grub? @ Bashing-om
<phunyguy> monst: (no need for @, this isn't twitter ;)  ) you should just be able to restart a docker service, not reboot... no?
<monst> unfortunately cant figure out how to do that without rebooting the system for docker_opts to take hold
<EriC^^>  shiggitay somebody had trouble installing that to his pc, it was a hybrid, he ended up finding a guide online about a custom .efi he had to use
<monst> didnt work for the interface, I actually havent tested for DNS, let me test that now
<Bashing-om> shiggitay: Yepper, that directory holds the .mod files that the system needs to boot .
<shiggitay> EriC^^, I can get the installer to boot just fine
<phunyguy> monst: if that doesn't work then I would have to know more about how docker configures that stuff..... which I don't.
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> sorry, bud.
<shiggitay> EriC^^, do you have a link to such?
<EriC^^> shiggitay: not the installer, after installation it wouldn't install, it needed a custom .efi file
<monst> kk np appreciate the help
<EriC^^> shiggitay: i can check my pm's hold on
<shiggitay> Thanks! :)
<phunyguy> monst: does it have its own networking service by any chance?
<phunyguy> I think if you get networking restarted it might do it.  Does it put anything in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<monst> I think it does
<Caleb--> when I try to delete files in a mounted partition (at /data) I keep getting an error message in Nautilus: "can't be put in the trash. do you want to delete it immediately?". any idea why?
<phunyguy> try restarting that.
<EriC^^> shiggitay: http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<shiggitay> EriC^^, I did that to make my custom bootia32.efi to get the installer booting. Could I use that same one to boot the system as well should I place it in the right directory?
<monst> yeah seem to be a docker service issue
<phunyguy> ok.
<EriC^^> shiggitay: i think you're supposed to do that after you install, so it boots
<shiggitay> ok but where does it go?
<EriC^^> shiggitay: usually it's in the efi partition in EFI/ubuntu/..
<EriC^^> let me see the guide
<shiggitay> ok
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ok apparently you need to have internet access to install something from git
<EriC^^> shiggitay: and that will install the proper efi files
<shiggitay> ggggggggreat...
<EriC^^> :D
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, Sorry.. to be clear. I with EXT4 is shareable with Windows.. right?
<EriC^^> shiggitay: the guide says how to get the wifi working
<theadmin> EiEiOhh: Windows can't read ext4.
<theadmin> EiEiOhh: Without a third-party driver, anyway
<lore20> hello everybody, I'm installing on my pc the last version of ubuntu (luckily I have a great old mbr bios, without EFI or other complication)
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: the file system doesn't matter, samba is the sharing layer here.
<shiggitay> EriC^^, I do have my tablet's WiFi drivers.......
<EriC^^> shiggitay: is there net access?
<theadmin> Ah, samba... Sure, with samba the FS matters not
<shiggitay> EriC^^... see if I take out my USB stick it complains of I/O errors
<lore20> before I had 12.04 and I remember in ubiquity i was able to set the "boot loader location", the partition in which i want to put the master boot record
<shiggitay> would chrooting work?
<shiggitay> I have another boot USB loaded up, and I can cache that to RAM...
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, ok.. thanks
<daftykins> lore20: ok...
<shiggitay> and then use a USB ethernet
<shiggitay> dongle thing
<lore20> now, installing 14.10, I don't see this settings at all; since in my pc I set up a complicated triple boot I really need to control where the installer will put the mbr
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ok, apparently the guide says to use grub from the live usb, to boot the ubuntu installation you have installedd
<cfhowlett> lore20, "install something else" ... don't use ubuntu's auto-install options.
<EriC^^> shiggitay: you could try to boot the live usb remove the usb and chroot, why not i guess
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, so.. wouldnt  NTFS work?
<NCS_One> hi
<squinty> lore20:  should be on the lower part of the partitioning screen
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: if you're sharing over the network to a windows system, why would you use NTFS *inside* the Linux system?
<lore20> squinty: i took a screenshot http://ge.tt/3EnYfM72/v/0
<lore20> cfhowlett: from the standard desktop cd am I able to start other installation options? Like a command-line installer? Or i need the Alternate CD?
<squinty> lore20:  nothing displayed at the url. (at least here anyways)
<daftykins> lore20: so you're staring at the option right there, the dropdown list /dev/sda
<daftykins> lore20: also Windows XP? ugh. let it die!
<cfhowlett> lore20, alternate CD is dead.  standard Desktop CD has "install something else" option
<lore20> daftykins: you're right, I think I'm getting blind!
<cfhowlett> xp?  According to MS it IS dead!  the one's you see are zombies
<daftykins> lore20: yay mystery solved \o/
<lore20> daftykins: unfortunately I have some ISDN old devices with driver only for windows xp
<EiEiOhh> I have another (NTFS)  drive that has data on it that I wanted to bring in too
<lore20> i'll try to get them working on linux, if i manage to, then XP will die!
<bestdew55> http://hdxsx.com/malena-morgan-mia-malkova-girls-rule/
<shiggitay> oh god
<daftykins> lore20: wow your country still operates ISDN?
<shiggitay> XD
<shiggitay> owned
<daftykins> shiggitay: bad link i take it
<squinty> heh
<lore20> I have adsl in a separate data line, the problem is that here the analogical POTS line has a lot of interference and often it's difficult to there the other's voice at the phone, with ISDN we have 2 independent line with good voice quality; maybe VoIP will be the next step
<lore20> *to hear
<shiggitay> daftykins, no it was porn lol
<shiggitay> and damnit I can't seem to chroot into my Kubuntu partition
<EriC^^> shiggitay: what do you mean
<NCS_One> when I try to "sudo apt-get check" I get: paste.ubuntu.com/9606473/   can someone help please
<cfhowlett> !ppa | NCS_One, ppa.
<ubottu> NCS_One, ppa.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<shiggitay> chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: Exec format error
<shiggitay> watt
<EriC^^> shiggitay: 32bit vs 64 bit chroot
<shiggitay> Ahhh
<shiggitay> yeah my Kubuntu is 64 bit
<shiggitay> and my LiveUSB is booted as 32bit
<shiggitay> hmmm
 * shiggitay tries something
<NCS_One> !ppa-purge
 * EriC^^ wonders what
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<NCS_One> cfhowlett: thanks
<daftykins> shiggitay either has another flash drive, or a magi wand.
<EriC^^> i can imagine what, but don't you have a 64 bit live usb?
<daftykins> *magic
<cfhowlett> NCS_One, happy2help
<shiggitay> EriC^^, I do.. I'm gonna boot up in 64bit mode
<NCS_One> cfhowlett: can't install ppa-purge :(
<cfhowlett> NCS_One, why?
<NCS_One> cfhowlett: with apt-get I mean
<daftykins> because of the error? XD
<cfhowlett> NCS_One, paste the error
<NCS_One> yes
<NCS_One> its the same
<daftykins> NCS_One: move the file the error refers to, to ~/
<daftykins> then re-run "sudo apt-get update"
<c-moi> Hi there, I have a very big issue with xfce (xubuntu 14.04) and compiz. I'm not using xfwm4 anymore, and replaced it by compiz. I managed to understand why I didn't have any title bar (the window decorations was disable). But now I can't handle "viewport" : either I'm on a blank screen with the default background and nothing is possible (right click gives nothing, no menu), either I'm on the bottom panel which takes all the sc
<c-moi> reen.
<c-moi> I can't find any clue on how i get there
<c-moi> and it seems like getting back to xfwm4 does not rollback everything (I don't have the compiz shortcut anymore but I don't have a full configured xfce neither)
<cfhowlett> c-moi, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<NCS_One> daftykins: more errors :(
<MonkeyDust> c-moi  xubuntu with compiz sounds "Frankenbuntu" to me
<c-moi> cfhowlett, xfce4 is already installed
<shiggitay> okay EriC^^ I was finally able to chroot into my Kubuntu partition
<cfhowlett> c-moi, indulge me ...
<shiggitay> what next? lol
<c-moi> yeah, I need a magnyfier glass
<c-moi> so  I heard compiz was the solution
<cfhowlett> c-moi, soluution to ... what?
<EriC^^> shiggitay: did you mount bind the virtual fs?
<shiggitay> yeah I did it all
<shiggitay> heh
<c-moi> cfhowlett, I need a magnufier glass, something that can zoom a part of the screen next to the mouse
<EriC^^> ok internet working?
<c-moi> xmag was not really the solution
<shiggitay> though frickin... my USB ethernet dongle won't work now all of a sudden
<EriC^^> shiggitay: wont work or no dns?
<shiggitay> won't work
<shiggitay> its red activity light won't shine
<shiggitay> YES
<shiggitay> tried another OTG cable
<NCS_One> get this errors: paste.ubuntu.com/9606536/
<Bashing-om> shiggitay: Is your CHange Root routine from pre dnsmasq ? .. Now-a-days there is an added bind to make networking available .
<Caleb--> I have a partition at /data.  I moved my home directory /home/caleb to /data/home/ubuntu/caleb. I did a mount --bind of /data/home/ubuntu to /home.  When I deleted files in my home folder they are moved to trash, but when I deleted other files under /data ubuntu can't move them to trash and asks to delete. what gives?
<mzemel> Hello.  If I have a Windows 7 .iso file, do I need to create a bootable USB stick and use gparted to install Windows on a separate partition?  Or can I just use the .iso file?
<shiggitay> Bashing-om, hmm
<cfhowlett> mzemel, ask ##windows
<MonkeyDust> mzemel  wrong channel
<mzemel> Okay :)
<shiggitay> MMKAY EriC^^ internet in Chroot is working
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ok, install the packages as the guide says
<Chuck_Norris> NCS_One: wget https://www.dropbox.com/s/e00gqronjt3w3q2/gpg.sh
 * Chuck_Norris hopes "Non Copyright Sounds" read him
<Q4tari> can someone maybe know how to boot from USB on Dell Inspiron N5010, i dont have option i bios to boot from usb device
<EriC^^> Q4tari: try pressing esc when the pc boots
<shiggitay> EriC^^, okay pkgs are DLin'
<Q4tari> EriC^^: can you tell me where that should lead? if you think it will give me boot option screen thats on f8 on my machine, but still no USB option shown
<fusionsparc> Hey guys, any useful appz for web dev in linux?
<c-moi> ok, finally found : in the general options of compiz, the last tab (was hidden in my window size...) I set the horizontal size to 4. I have still lost my panels and I have some focus problem
<Chuck_Norris> fusionsparc: Brackets from Adobe
 * Chuck_Norris gtg
<fusionsparc> :)
<EriC^^> Q4tari: oh ok
<cfhowlett> fusionsparc, dozens
<fusionsparc> looking at a nice combination of tools
<we6jbo_> Hi
<we6jbo_> I've got a problem
<EriC^^> we6jbo_: is it a secret problem?
<EriC^^> :D
<cfhowlett> !ask | we6jbo,
<ubottu> we6jbo,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<we6jbo_> I wrote a jar with a graphical user interface that I want to open up when the user login. But if I put a shell script in the startup program and restart the desktop, the gui does not load up
<arun_> anyone here use ubuntu buildeR?
<squinty> Q4tari:  if your machine can't boot from usb (some older machine can't) then you may want to consider using plop boot cd/dvd which will allow booting a usb stick from it. see  http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux/usb.html
<Fehlix> Yo, i always turn off all wirelessconnections via a hardwarebutton, but when i turn it on again, bluetooth turns on 2. So here is my question: How to turn off bluetooth by default?
<squinty> Fehlix:  system settings > hardware > bluetooth
<Fehlix> squinty: already did that, but it seems that it turns on again after pushing the hardwarebutton twice
<Fehlix> I just want Wifi to connect, bluetooth should be disabled by default
<Ben64> Fehlix: probably isn't possible
<squinty> Fehlix:  don't use the hardware button then.  if that is not a solution at this time I haven't any alternative solution for you
<Fehlix> Ben64: Sad. ;( squinty: Well, thanks. im used to push the hardwarebutton, thats why itd be a lot easier to use, but if ive no choice ill use the softwarepossibilitys :(
<Ben64> Fehlix: or just leave bt on? i dont see the problem
<EriC^^> Fehlix: see how to turn bluetooth off from the console
<EriC^^> Fehlix: add that to line to whatever happens when you turn the button on
<Fehlix> Ben64: idk why, but ive a heavy battery drain with bt on
<Ben64> Fehlix: unlikely to be bt
<c-moi> Hi again. I still have at least an issue with xfce / compiz on ubunut 14.04 : my two panels are gone. When I log in, I see le top panel which disapears right away. A right click on the desktop doesn't gives a menu anymore, but I can have one with ctrl+ESC
<ewzimm> you might just want to try deleting everything in ~/.config/xfce4
<bubbasaures> c-moi, Why did you choose to use compiz in xfce, seems strange as it is a lighter desktop.
<c-moi> ok, i'll try that, I may have to set everything manually after I guess
<ewzimm> you can also just move it somewhere in case you want the config back
<c-moi> bubbasaures, as I said before, I need a magnyfier glass to zoom in on an area
<Fehlix> Ben64: with bt on > 10% more battery use per hour
<c-moi> ewzimm, i intended to execute an mv, indeed
<bubbasaures> c-moi, Ah, I did not read up, hope you get it working. ;)
<Fehlix> dk how its possible, but it is how it is :/
<c-moi> thanks, it's been a few full days
<Ben64> Fehlix: not possible
<c-moi> ok I'll log in/out again
<daftykins> i was under this impression xfce can't have compositing (a lá compiz), am i totally wrong - fellow helpers?
<bubbasaures> no idea
<c-moi> back
<acerimmer_> daftykins, I don't know about can't but as it designed for lightweight work ... why?
<c-moi> ewzimm, thanks, at first xfce asked me if I wanted the default conf, but nothing changed.
<Fehlix> EriC^^: Atleast worth a try, thanks for that
<c-moi> in the panel conf, I clicked to deleted the top panel and that's when the two panels appear
<c-moi> seems like xfce4-panel was really executed, idk
<daftykins> acerimmer_: a user was asking and yeah, adding compositing to a lighterweight DE was what was throwing me :) i thought it wasn't possible in the past
<c-moi> xfce + compiz seems to work since a long time
<c-moi> (a "long time" when you see compiz' age)
<c-moi> and the "alt + mouse wheel" feather in xfce requires compiz
<cfhowlett> can I find the publish date of a package date via command line?  specifically android-tools-adb         need a recent date for use with android 5.0.1
<jhutchins> cfhowlett: You should be able to find it in the changelog.
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, via command line?  access to homepage blocked due to great firewall of china
<jhutchins> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, perfect.  thank you.
<trism> cfhowlett: apt-get changelog packagename
<jhutchins> cfhowlett: you can often find info at /usr/share/doc/<package>
<cfhowlett> trism, that's the one!  thank you much!
<jhutchins> trism: Thanks, I know that's there but don't remember the syntax.
<stef1a> when i log into my 14.10 machine, i can move the cursor across a background and switch to ttys but can't do anything else. help?
<trism> jhutchins: well, /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz is just as good and no downloading
<cfhowlett> trism jhutchins I was looking for info before/without downloading the package
<denysonique> Hi
<denysonique> networkmanager won't automatically connect to my wifi
<denysonique> the auto option is checked
<jhutchins> denysonique: Is the driver for the interface installed and loaded?  Firmware?
<jazzkutya> hi
<jhutchins> denysonique: Can you connect manyually?
<jazzkutya> how can i see what packages are in utopic-updates to decide to update everything or just the icedtea plugin?
<denysonique> jazzkutya: yes
<cfhowlett> jazzkutya, apt-get -s upgrade
<denysonique> jhutchins: the problem is that it won't autoconnect upon login, wakeup etc
<jazzkutya> and whose bright idea was to ship utopic with broken java plugin anyway....
<Ben64> jazzkutya: you really should upgrade everything, there are bugs and vulnerabilities that need to be fixed
<jazzkutya> Ben64: i'm upgrading everything but the java fix is in -proposed, not -updates
<jhutchins> denysonique: Anything in the logs or dmesg that might explain it?
<jazzkutya> which is not for end users
<Ben64> jazzkutya: well you could wait a bit for it to make it to updates
<jhutchins> jazzkutya: a)Because the bug wasn't caught before the release, and b) wait for it - it moves from proposed to updates if there aren't more bugs preventing it.
<jazzkutya> jhutchins: thanks, how much time does it take usually? btw the bug was reported on 09-01, before utopic release
<jazzkutya> will go for selective upgrading then, i need java now
<daftykins> some would say all java is broken, given how often it has security holes.
<jazzkutya> well yeah we could say that
<jazzkutya> but i like the language and my netbank also uses java
<daftykins> how come you don't just use oracle official?
<c-moi> oh man
<c-moi> after a log out / log in, panels are still disapearing on xfce with compiz
<jazzkutya> daftykins: last time i had satisfying experience with openjdk-jre and icedtea so i switched from sun/oracle
<jazzkutya> but oic to answer the question, now i want to stick with the opensource one :)
<jazzkutya> given the fix is doable even if not simple and comforting
<daftykins> what's the plugin bug?
<jazzkutya> daftykins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/+bug/1363785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363785 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu Utopic) "package icedtea-netx:amd64 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix committed]
<daftykins> oh so package flaw
<daftykins> you should stick to LTSs if you do development work
<daftykins> anyway, i'm not helping
<c-moi> and I now have a focus problem, the mouse can't define the focus. In fact I don't have any preference access via the mouse, only xchat can have a focus. Damn
<ararob> hmm.. i have iceatea plugin and openjdk installed, but qupzilla wont see it, any ideas?
<akame> test
<c-moi> akame, pong
<jazzkutya> i need help with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed i made the /etc/apt/preferences file as describe but apt-get -s upgrade wants to upgrade many packages
 * squinty holds nose
<jazzkutya> i see my mistake, sorry
<jazzkutya> daftykins: yup i was thinking about the lts release but i got a pretty good mobo (intel baytrail-d fanless stuff) and was worried about hw support
<jazzkutya> not pretty good, but pretty new :)
<Ben64> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<Ben64> hmm, maybe that factoid should be updated for 14.04
<daftykins> Ben64: will trusty get a utopic HWE soon or something?
<Ben64> february i think
<jazzkutya> and maybe advertise it someplace more visible than in an irc bot :)
<Ben64> its more than just here
<daftykins> it is in many places, jazzkutya
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jazzkutya> so
<daftykins> however we often notice *cough* that our users don't operate search engines too well
<jazzkutya> reinstall is scheduled after xmas
<daftykins> i think you should just try trusty if you want to run LTS
<daftykins> nice live session of 14.04.1
<jazzkutya> daftykins: can you tell me what should i have searched for? searching for ubuntu hardware support gave many outdated pages mostly
<Ben64> only hardware that i've seen here that doesn't work ootb on trusty is newer graphics cards, like the gtx 980
<eynar> hello
<eynar> español
<blackangelpr> eynar, !ubuntu-es
<blackangelpr> !es-ubuntu
<squinty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<blackangelpr> thanks :)
<jazzkutya> daftykins: btw before choosing 14.10 i was on a page amongst othert that described point releases. and there was no mentioning that 14.04 would get the same hardware support as 14.10
<daftykins> jazzkutya: well now you know
<c-moi> ok, I just rebooted, I have the exact same issue : after a log in xfce / compiz on ubunut 14.04, the panel appear for a short time and disapear. I need to kill the xfce4-panel and xfdesktop processes and launch them in order to see panels and get a menu when I click on the desktop
<c-moi> a newbie just can't do this (I'm configuring this computer for my parents)
<cfhowlett> c-moi, perhaps ... don't deploy compiz?
<c-moi> cfhowlett, I would like to
<c-moi> but that's not the answer
<c-moi> I need a magnyfier glass
<jatt> check if the same  happens with compiz
<jatt> i mean without
<shiggitay> EriC^^, or anyone else:
<shiggitay> (KubuntuChroot) root@sysresccd:/home/shiggitay/grub# ./grub-install -d . --efi-directory=/boot/efi/ --target=i386
<shiggitay> ./grub-install: error: ./modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<c-moi> jatt, i guess it doesn't happen without compiz, it's been a whole day since I'm trying to configure xfce and compiz together
<c-moi> (didn't have any tilebar, problem with viewports, ...)
<EriC^^> shiggitay: did you cd to grub-core first?
<shiggitay> EriC^^, I did
<c-moi> now what is, I think, the panel / xfdesktop issue
<c-moi> I think I had the same issue on my debian a year or two ago, without compiz
<jhutchins> c-moi: It would probably be a good idea if you were to consolidate your notes on what you did and what worked and post a blog or something.
<EriC^^> shiggitay: i dont get why you need to use that line anyways
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ah nevermind
<EriC^^> shiggitay: your target is off
<c-moi> jhutchins, I've thought about it after all I've done. I'll try, if I can remember every major change I mad
<EriC^^> shiggitay: you have amd64 right?
<EriC^^> so maybe --target=amd64
<jhutchins> c-moi: Unfortunately the GUI doesn't have a history log.
<c-moi> :)
<jhutchins> I did that today, copied a chunk from history to vi, cleaned it up, annotated, voila, documentation!
<shiggitay> EriC^^, yeah but I'm trying it with my bootia32.efi I made to make my liveUSB boot
<shiggitay> EriC^^, though what would I put in the GRUB_CMD_LINE_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub?
<EriC^^> shiggitay: what do you mean?
<shiggitay> Before you boot, let’s add the default command line options to Grub.
<shiggitay> Open /etc/default grub in a text editor:
<shiggitay> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<shiggitay> And edit the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT exactly as we did before. When done, hit ctrl-o to save then ctrl-x to exit. Then, to update Grub:
<shiggitay> sudo update-grub
<c-moi> seems like someone have a workaround http://askubuntu.com/questions/475679/xubuntu-panel-disappears-every-time-i-restart-solved
<Azjo> Hi, how do i stream from my bmc server, from my PC?
<jhutchins> Azjo: You have two froms there, you need a from and a to.
<Azjo> err, i mean i want to watch it on my pc
<Azjo> so pc is client
<shiggitay> EriC^^,
<c-moi> oh man that worked
<jhutchins> ,v bmc
<c-moi> "clear the saved session" in the xfce conf panel
<jhutchins> Azjo: I'm not sure bmc can do that.  vlc can.
<jhutchins> Azjo: Probably want to google something like "linux streaming video server"
<shiggitay> anyone? >_>
<Azjo> i tried vlc. it stalls
<Azjo> and apparently has been an issue for years
<Azjo> im kinda shocked its this difficult to find a solution to such a simple problem
<shiggitay> >.> <.<
<EriC^^> shiggitay: you want the default kernel line?
<shiggitay> yeah
<EriC^^> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"
<EriC^^> that's mine
<shiggitay> ok
<p-trust> hi, where .deb are downloaded? with apt-get download
<p-trust> i can't find a downloaded .deb file
<Ben64> p-trust: in the directory you ran it from
<shiggitay> EriC^^, yeah I can't boot... >_>
<shiggitay> though I'm going back in
<flashram> hi
<flashram> is ubuntu hdmi compatible ?
<flashram> allso i have a do_irq error
<flashram>  No irq handler for vector (irq -do_IRQ ~)
<flashram> irq handler -1
<flashram> failed to idle channel xorg
<flashram> any clues ?
<flashram> screen irssi is constantly dropping becuz this irq error
<shiggitay> EriC^^, I still can't get it working
<EriC^^> shiggitay: get what working
<EriC^^> shiggitay: why are you trying to boot the live usb?
<EriC^^> in 32 bit mode? and installing grub in 32 bit
<shiggitay> no
<EriC^^> i'm completely not with you right now..
<flashram> what should i try on ubuntu lts ?~
<p-trust> typical freenode question. 'why are you trying....'
<p-trust> instead of help
<flashram> no X :(
<EriC^^> p-trust: you have no idea about the context
<flashram> irq vector error
<shiggitay> I"m booted up in 64bit mode on the 14.10 installer's "Try Kubuntu" option with the root and ESP mounted EriC^^
<flashram> messes alt-fctrl-f1
<shiggitay> grub-install is being a PITA
<shiggitay> I do what it wants but it yells
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<p-trust> EriC^^, typical answer
<flashram> how do i share my context >?
<totesmuhgoats> my pc has been freezing lately, i'm used to having upwards of a month of uptime before i reboot on this same system. where should i start investigating the cause of the freezing?
<totesmuhgoats> i checked the syslog and the log for the program that was running when it froze
<totesmuhgoats> nothing out of the ordinary there
<EriC^^> p-trust: ok, if i had to say something about you it would be you read a book by the font not even the title, anyways piss off
<p-trust> no
<flashram> heh
<shiggitay> o_O
<totesmuhgoats> guess i walked in on something
<shiggitay> totesmuhgoats, naw
<flashram> so how to fix X ?
<shiggitay> with Y
<shiggitay> jk
<totesmuhgoats> why is 6 afraid of 7?
<p-trust> it's impossible to fix anything in ubuntu if it wasn't fixed in the build
<jdfskitz> cause 7 8 9
<EriC^^> shiggitay: why did you boot into the 64bit live usb?
<totesmuhgoats> heck yea bb
<EriC^^> shiggitay: did you install do the grub-install and switch the .efi files?
<shiggitay> yeah... it should be there and working but it's being a pain
<EriC^^> ok when you rebooted what happened?
<ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ> hi
<mdoge> I have installed 'apt-get install xorg'. But when I do 'aptitude search xorg' I see several packages. How can I check, from only the keyword 'xorg' if it is installed?
<mdoge> this question is not related to xorg btw.
<EriC^^> mdoge: dpkg -l | grep xorg
<EriC^^> mdoge: or apt-cache policy <package>
<mdoge> thanks EriC^^
<the8thbit|work> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<the8thbit|work> what could cause that? :(
<p-trust> ubuntu
<EriC^^> shiggitay: you there?
<shiggitay> yep
<shiggitay> trying to recompile the grub efi file as 64bit
<jazzkutya> locale environment variables are probablo not set correctly
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ok,
<EriC^^> shiggitay: when you rebooted earlier what happened?
<shiggitay> it didn't work
<arun_> guys, there is no  default.plymouth in /etc/alternatives/ in my trusty
<shiggitay> it just went ot my EFI shell
<EriC^^> shiggitay: what'd it say?
<shiggitay> to*
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ok
<huahaha> hola
<shiggitay> aannnd now compiling
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ok type sudo efibootmgr -v
<shiggitay> when it's done sre
<shiggitay> sure
<flashram> how do i reconfigure x ?
<the8thbit|work> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<huahaha> #perl
<arun_> guys, there is no  default.plymouth in /etc/alternatives/ in my trusty
<dmitry> hallo
<flashram> so no x reconfigure ?
<OerHeks> arun_, in Utopic with unity there is.
<squinty> arun_: it is there in 14.04.1 too.    locate default.plymouth   in terminal
<arun_> why it says this then?? update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for default.plymouth
<shiggitay> EriC^^, so I recompiled and when I run grub-install it yells at me saying that it doesn't think /boot/efi is an EFI partition, when it most definitely is
#ubuntu 2014-12-24
<EriC^^> shiggitay: hmm
<EriC^^> shiggitay: does it have the flag for efi
<EriC^^> ef00
<EriC^^> shiggitay: type sudo gdisk -l /dev/...
<shiggitay> WTF it's not
<arun_> squinty: ^^
<shiggitay> how do I change that?
<shiggitay> @ EriC^^
<shiggitay> nvm I got it
<EriC^^> ok
<shiggitay> I think I'm close xD
<squinty> arun_:  maybe the following will be of some use  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Plymouth   never played around with it myself
<shiggitay> I just wanna frickin' boot without the LiveUSB, and then I'll do some fun stuff
<arun_> squinty: I fixed it myself, there was no themes so... that happened
<EriC^^> shiggitay: did it make the .efi file?
<squinty> arun_:  :)
<shiggitay> EriC^^, yeah
<shiggitay> but it's still not liking my ESP
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and the contents of /proc/mounts.
<EriC^^> shiggitay: ^^
<shiggitay> Jordan_U, I can't.. no networking
<EriC^^> type df -h | grep /boot
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: Sneakernet?
<shiggitay> EriC^^, that command shows nothing
<shiggitay> and Jordan_U eh?
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: Can you save the output to a flash drive or other media and transfer it to a computer that does have access?
<shiggitay> Jordan_U, I'm getting my WiFi working
<shiggitay> hold on
<EriC^^> shiggitay: that means /boot isn't mounted
<shiggitay> hm
<EriC^^> shiggitay: type sudo blkid | grep vfat
<shiggitay> my WiFi driver is compiling
<shiggitay> hold on
<EriC^^> */boot/efi
<shiggitay> I guess my WiFi/Bluetooth driver?
<EriC^^> i mean it means /boot/efi isn't mounted
<shiggitay> well it is.. so says 'mount'
<EriC^^> mount | grep /boot
<EriC^^> returns what?
<shiggitay> nothing so I guess it isn't mounted properly
<EriC^^> shiggitay: you're in the live usb?
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: Why were you compiling grub from source earlier?
<shiggitay> http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<shiggitay> Jordan_U,  ^ ^ ^ ^
<shiggitay> I don't have the specific tablet, but I have one with a BayTrail processor
<EriC^^> shiggitay: are you in the live usb right now? i mean not chrooted
<shiggitay> I am chrooted
<shiggitay> why
<EriC^^> shiggitay: exit the chroot
<EriC^^> you need to mount stuff properly
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: What version of Ubuntu are you installing?
<shiggitay|Tab> Jordan_U: 14.10
<shiggitay|Tab> http://pastebin.com/z8kBqKtH
<shiggitay|Tab> the parted  -l output
<shiggitay|Tab> EriC^^: okay I'm out of the chroot
<Jordan_U> shiggitay|Tab: Then 14.10 should have a version of grub newer than that used in that post, compiling from source shouldn't be necessary (for what it's worth now).
<shiggitay|Tab> Jordan_U: well the installer seems to fail whenever it gets to that point
<shiggitay|Tab> EriC^^: /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /mnt/kubuntu/boot type vfat (rw)
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: sudo umount /mnt/kubuntu/boot
<Jordan_U> shiggitay|Tab: That is wrong, your ESP should be mounted to /boot/efi/, not to /boot/. (In this case /mnt/Kubuntu/boot/efi/)
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: efi partitions are mounted to /boot/efi
<shiggitay|Tab> ok
<Chuck_Norris> that looked like an Android partition -.-
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: sudo blkid | grep /mnt
<shiggitay|Tab> nothing
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: lol, sorry it's getting late
<Deviad> Hello, does anyone have experience with dovecot, spamassassin and amavis?
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: mount | grep /mnt
<Deviad> I was able to set everything up, receive and send the e-mails properly with a virtual user
<Deviad> but I cannot let the messages be filtered
<Deviad> I tried with a test spam message but it is not filtered.
<Deviad> No ideas?
<shiggitay|Tab> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/QZHFujvw
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: that's pretty messy
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: sudo umount -l /mnt
<esko997> Question if anyone has second
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: sudo umount -l /mnt/kubuntu
<EriC^^> then mount | grep again please
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: mount | grep /mnt
<esko997> Why does Ubuntu 14.04 no longer feature 'service networking restart' or '/etc/init.d/networking restart'?
<shiggitay|Tab> EriC^^: ok
<shiggitay|Tab> done
<shiggitay|Tab> what now
<EriC^^> does it return anything? mount | grep /mnt ?
<shiggitay|Tab> EriC^^: yeah but nothing different from before it seems
<EriC^^> shiggitay|Tab: can you reboot the live usb?
<shiggitay|Tab> sure
<shiggitay|Tab> stand by
<shiggitay> liveDVD reboot in progress
<shiggitay> er USB
<EriC^^> ok
<shiggitay> Thanks for all the help btw :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<shiggitay> ^^
<shiggitay> you say it's getting late... where you from? ^^
<daftykins> we are from... the internet.
<shiggitay> haha
<Schilling> anyone know how I can verify my hash from windows before I burn to dvd?
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<daftykins> Schilling: loads of free hashing programs around
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: For future reference, the reason that the umounts didn't work is that you didn't umount /mnt/Kubuntu/boot/efi/ and /mnt/Kubuntu/boot/ before umounting /mnt/Kubuntu/, so the other mounts were keeping it busy.
<squinty> Schilling:  download  the freebie   winMd5sum    works great
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: usually umount -l unmounts them al even if they're mounted in sub dirs
<EriC^^> *al
<Schilling> ok. just found the instructions. Thanks all.
<EriC^^> *all
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Umount -l doesn't "umount them all", it just makes the other mountpoints not visable (to processes that weren't accessing them or cd'd into them when umount -l was executed).
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: ok, so if you have something mounted in a sub dir and umount a parent dir with umount, it won't run a umount -l on the other mountpoints?
<EriC^^> meaning you could lose data on mounted fs in the sub dirs?
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: No, if you umount, without -l, it will simply complain that the "device" is still in use.
<EriC^^> yeah, and with the -l ?
<EriC^^> it completes the umount, aren't the sub dirs also umounted ?
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: As I understand it, the umount will never "complete", it will be a lazy umount that never has the chance to actually finish.
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Have you read the "man umount" description of what -l does?
<EriC^^> just reread it now
<EriC^^> so it just detaches and continues when it's not busy anymore
<daftykins> sounds like the tedious manual-umount of all mounts in order from child to parent directories might reign supreme =/
<EriC^^> so it's not really that safe
<shiggitay> I think I got it guys
<shiggitay> I finally was able to run the grub-install string and it didn't yell
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: It depends on your definition of safe, and what processes are reading from / writing to the filesystem and how. If you're playing a video in VLC from the mounted filesystem and you want the filesystem to be not visable to other processes, and be unmounted automatically when VLC finishes playing, then it's safe to use "umount -l".
<EriC^^> great
<shiggitay> trying a reboot now
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: Wait.
<shiggitay> ....?
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: yeah i mean after umount -l you're not actually in the clear yet
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: Do you have a grub.cfg it /mnt/Kubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<shiggitay> yep
<shiggitay> the only thing that was missing was Grub installing properly, and the installer failed at t hat
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Correct, you couldn't safely pull out a flash drive that has only been lazily unmounted.
<shiggitay> Ubuquity that is
<Jordan_U> shiggitay: OK, sounds good then.
<shiggitay> OMG YES
<shiggitay> FINALLY
<shiggitay> XZD
<shiggitay> er XD
<Bashing-om> !cookie | EriC^^ I have been watching this ordeal. a box of cookies .
<ubottu> EriC^^ I have been watching this ordeal. a box of cookies .: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> i didn't really do much shiggitay has been on it getting it to work..
<daftykins> indeed, a clap for EriC^^ as i wouldn't have touched some funky tablet setup for anything
<ghostnxs> Hello, I'm looking for some support
<Reshesnik> Holiday wishes -- Mir makes 2015 the year of the Linux Desktop. :)
<Bashing-om> ghostnxs: Can not help you with alimoney , but if it is ubuntu, ask and see what results .
<ghostnxs> Haha, well my laptop doesn't reboot or shutdown without hanging in animation
<Reshesnik> ghostnxs, just a standard Ubuntu install?
<Reshesnik> 14.10?
<Reshesnik> also, some hardware specs might help. i'm not qualified to answer your question, but it could be driver related. :P
<Quixx> Oh hey this channel works now.
<Quixx> <Quixx> I'm trying to output 480i to an old CRT. Ubuntu doesn't even see that a monitor has been plugged in. What are my options?
<Quixx> <Quixx> Also VGA > BNC RGB connectors
<daftykins> BNC? lol oh dear
<daftykins> perhaps we need to start #ubuntu-antiques
<Quixx> Antiques with better color than any of my LCDs
<squinty> lol
<Reshesnik> I'm only 8 years old.  What is 480i?
<Reshesnik> :P
<EriC^^> lol daftykins
<Quixx> I see an occasional blink that I assume is some kinda voltage probe
<ghostnxs> It works correctly if I set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX = "acpi=off"
<Quixx> It also might not be working as I have 4 chained together right now, so if it needs some kinda specific impedance to detect a monitor, that might get messed up.
<Reshesnik> wow
<Reshesnik> what are you running, Quixx?
<Reshesnik> I can't even imagine a setup like that. :)
<Quixx> 3x PVM 20L2MD and 1x PVM 20M2MD
<Quixx> Just testing right now
<Quixx> but I want to use something other than my wii to drive them
<Quixx> Like, you know, a computer.
<Reshesnik> wow
<Reshesnik> yeah, everything I do is virtualized at this point.  I have nothing useful for you, but that's awesome.  I'll leave it at that. :-)
<daftykins> i'm afraid as far as it goes with me, is that i tend to look down on users even using VGA as an interface... so using that? yeah that's just game over.
<Quixx> Would you honestly want to use HDMI for 480i?
<daftykins> i'd have expected VGA to BNC to have needed active conversion for starters
<daftykins> well i wouldn't be using anything interlaced, as it goes :)
<Quixx> VGA to BNC is just a difference in interface. They are electrically compatible
<we6jbo> Hi
<Reshesnik> I do miss my old Sonys.  They were great monitors. :-)
<Reshesnik> But the last time I ran CRTs was probably around 2002 with Gentoo.
<Quixx> Some of them were, pro stuff is good. Consumer is very hit and miss.
<Quixx> But these aren't multiscan, so I need 480i output
<daftykins> ok lets get back on target, support only - chat and banter in #ubuntu-offtopic please all
<we6jbo> How do I run java jar without the console? I've tried running it as a process and the GUI does not popup
<Reshesnik> Sorry
<Quixx> My laptop should be able to do that
<Quixx> if ubuntu would output anything through vga
<daftykins> you should boot with it connected and look at your X log
<daftykins> that's the only suggestion i can make, really
<Reshesnik> Good luck, Quixx and ghostnxs.  I'm back to general chat. :-)
<Quixx> Hmm
<Quixx> I think I can try making a new xrandr resolution
<Quixx> and forcing output
<Quixx> Now to find out how to do interlaced xrandr
<flashram> help me on X
<daftykins> flashram: you're going to have to be a lot more specific than that
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<flashram> its like totally **** up ...
<flashram> its an irq error plus x malfunction
<flashram> ~
<flashram> 14.04
<flashram> but x never started up over hdmi
<flashram> is there no config.guess if i switch to vga dvi or hdmi ?
<bynarie> i cannot get my internal sd card reader to load.. already tried the modprobe rts5139. no module found
<bynarie> any help please
<Ben64> flashram: give more information, all on one line if possible, pastebin any relevant logs or information
<flashram> its like every 5 seconds of chat the irq vector kicks in and switches to alt-ctrl-f7 and that cant start
<flashram> im on screen plus irssi
<flashram> in alt-ctrl-f1
<flashram> what commands should i try to give u more info ?
<flashram>  no irq handler for vector (-1)do_IRQ ~
<Ben64> flashram: lshw -c video; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flashram> and xorg failed to idle channel
<etrask> hello all. I have setup a Server running 14.04.1 LTS, and have made it a VM host. I have setup bridged networking and the VMs all appear as real computers on my network, however the host itself seems unable to resolve anything. I can ssh into the host, but the host can't resolve any hostnames
<etrask> particularly Ubuntu servers for apt-get
<flashram> PCI sysfs
<Reshesnik> etrask, have you double checked your DNS settinsg?
<etrask> Reshesnik I never configured anything DNS related, everything is DHCP'd
<Reshesnik> I'd guess something is off with that.  It's worth double checking, at least. check /etc/resolv.conf etrask
<Reshesnik> i've had similar issues on server.  not on basic ubuntu, however.
<Reshesnik> adding in something like nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Reshesnik>  might help. :-)
<etrask> no luck :( I tried adding 8.8.8.8 and servers from OpenNIC
<Reshesnik> hrm
<Reshesnik> etrask, kvm?
<flashram> Ben64: how do i get that pastebin and in this channel ?
<Reshesnik> I'm just now catching up. ;
<etrask> the host is running guests with KVM, yes
<etrask> the guests work perfectly
<Ben64> !pastebinit | flashram
<ubottu> flashram: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Reshesnik> etrask, i'm much more familiar with ESXi, unfortunately, but it might be worth dumping DHCP just to get it going.
<flashram> do_IRQ: 0.147 No irq handler for vector (irq -1) .... thats turning me nuts
<Reshesnik> have you tried that with any VM, etrask?
<Reshesnik> just straight up static?
<etrask> static network settings you mean? no I haven't
<Ben64> flashram: stop focusing on that
<etrask> I will have to try that
<etrask> thanks for the tip Reshesnik
<flashram> pastebinit ; lshw cmd and all cats ?
<Reshesnik> etrask, I'd start there.  At the very least, it will tell you whether or not your KVM host is the problem.
<Reshesnik> np, hope it helps, etrask
<Ben64> flashram: did you read what ubottu said?  "Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<flashram> okey got to type it over now
<flashram> http:// paste.ubuntu.com /9607908
<flashram> any clues tho o_0
<Schilling> Alright, I'm officially stumped....
<Schilling> Tried to install twice, can't even get it to read the disk.
<daftykins> DVD?
<Schilling> Yeah.
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> USB flash drives are so less painful :>
<Schilling> I have one available. Do I have to save the file in any special way? By the way, I'm putting it on a machine that currently has Vista. Could that be a factor?
<flashram> taskel asked for what u wanted to install ... u selected vm server and desktop
<flashram> choose one
<flashram> lol
<flashram> so Ben64 did that paste resulted in something ?
<daftykins> Schilling: nothing wrong with trying to install beside or in place of Vista, nope. yes to special, backup any data you want on there then grab Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com for in Windows and make up the flash drive with a format, pointing it to the ISO
<flashram> ben	ping
<Schilling> I just looked at the disc contents. It has the same ISO file I downloaded. I'm pretty sure that's not supposed to be that way...
<daftykins> Schilling: correct.
<daftykins> Schilling: grab imgburn from www.imgburn.com on Vista there and burn the ISO to a blank DVD-R :>
<daftykins> make sure verify is on and it'll check it before you first try to use it
<Schilling> I'm burning with a Win7 machine...
<daftykins> well same deal then
<flashram> Ben64: did that paste come out right ?
<Schilling> For some reason I don't have the "Burn to Disc" option that is shown on the community pages.
<flashram> becuz doing it again resulted in same number
<daftykins> Schilling: *shrug* yeah 7 does have a built in writer, but just use the above free program as an alternative
<glym> hi all
<flashram> 9607949
<daftykins> hi
<glym> привет =)
<glym> как поживаете
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<flashram> !be
<glym> =(
<Schilling> ok. would UltraISO work as well?
<daftykins> don't know.
<daftykins> why are you so against installing a tiny free program :P
<Schilling> Alright then, we'll do it your way. :P
<flashram> Ben64:
<Schilling> I'm not.
<flashram> Ben64: got that new number for paste.ubuntu ?
<Schilling> Just figured I would have had this done HOURS ago.
<daftykins> Schilling: what's been going on in the last few hours O_O
<Schilling> If the install process is throwing me off this bad I can't imagine trying to use it...
<flashram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9607949
<Schilling> I have run into every possible problem, basically.
<flashram> me to
<flashram> look at my paste
<flashram> u'll see
<Ben64> flashram: ok thats 1/3 of what i asked for
<flashram> xorg.conf doesnt exist
<Ben64> 2/3
<flashram> the other is in std
<daftykins> flashram: that's normal.
<flashram> &>hmm &> doesnt work with pastebinit
<daftykins> what are you trying to do?
<daftykins> "command | pastebinit" simple.
<bazhang> use |
<flashram> pastebinit lshw cmd
<flashram> i did with sudo
<Ben64> did i say to use sudo ever?
<flashram> lshw stuff | pastebinit
<flashram> it asked for sudo
<daftykins> it doesn't need it
<bazhang> lshw does indeed ask for one
<bazhang> but no 'stuff' after it
<Diarrhea> Hello
<flashram> -c video; cat xorg.conf ; cat xorg.log | pastebinit
<flashram> in /etc and /var
<flashram> hi Diarrhea
<Diarrhea> Hi.
<Diarrhea> I need help
<Diarrhea> HELP
<flashram> Ben64: what did u need to know more than that paste ?
<daftykins> Diarrhea: state a problem, then - without caps
<bazhang> ubuntu help?
<flashram> Diarrhea: with what do u need help ?
<Diarrhea> heelllppp
<Jordan_U> flashram: That will only redirect the output of the last command to pastebinit.
<Ben64> flashram: still waiting on lshw -c video  .... which i asked for like 25 mins ago
<flashram> okey sorry
<shadowe989> Diarrhea: Don't ask to ask. Just say what you need help with and someone will help.
<Diarrhea> help me my unity laucnher is a cical on the midel on my scren
<daftykins> Diarrhea: test the guest session, is it normal there?
<Diarrhea> heres a pic http://gyazo.com/e7d2d56f70de32c69b121f0c15ef63c7
<flashram> 9607984
<flashram> is lshw
<Diarrhea> ubuntu is green
<daftykins> Diarrhea: er nope that's not a pic
<Diarrhea> help
<Diarrhea> that is a pic
<shadowe989> I can't click on that due to security policy here.
<Diarrhea> gyazo
<daftykins> yeah a pic of three characters of text
<Diarrhea> copy paste mud
<daftykins> "mud" ? what are you talking about
<Ben64> yeah, nobody is going to download something to see a picture
<Diarrhea> HElp
<Ben64> upload it to imgur or something
<Diarrhea> okay
<shadowe989> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * phunyguy looks up
<daftykins> that was a misuse of the trigger.
<Diarrhea> I am broken
<shadowe989> Really?
<Diarrhea> i need help
<Diarrhea> the room began to think
<Quixx> ok, I've gotten close
<Ben64> Diarrhea: we could have guessed, since most of your responses are "help", give details or go away
<Quixx> I need to find out exactly what output settings I need in xrandr
<Diarrhea> I said that my unity launcher is in the middle of my screen
<flashram> Ben64: got that number pf pastebinit above ?
<Quixx> I've tried some various cvt settings, many close but none spot on.
<Diarrhea> I am on windows 7
<Diarrhea> wait
<Diarrhea> nvm
<Diarrhea> i am eicht tean
<kazin> do someone know how to boot a mac and choose ubuntu? i've tried alt option but it shows only macbook hd
<daftykins> kazin: your boot media isn't made correctly, then
<daftykins> !mac | kazin
<ubottu> kazin: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kazin> thanks
<shadowe989> Thank you, I was going to tell him to use tweak tool --reset-unity but after his spam I figured he was a troll.
<daftykins> far better to test guest sessions prior to messing around
<Jordan_U> kazin: Did you try to boot Ubuntu from a DVD or from a USB drive?
<kazin> i installed it from a usb
<kazin> in a empty partition
<flashram> :(
<kazin> after that macbook just ignores that there is another OS in the HDD
<kazin> i'm reading the link posted here a few seconds ago
<Jordan_U> kazin: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | kazin
<ubottu> kazin: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<flashram> so clueless at how and why i should recompile my kernel for radeon lol
<daftykins> flashram: when you have an nvidia card? _STOP_ you don't seem to have a clue what's going on
<flashram> i have ati aradion vga dvi and hdmi
<daftykins> the xorg log you pasted earlier 100% disagrees with that claim
<flashram> pre 2000
<flashram> it was 1999 i guess when i got that card
<daftykins> what? we don't need to know your life history of hardware
<Ben64> flashram: no... you have a GeForce 7650 GS
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9607949/ <--- nouveau.
<flashram> okey :)
<daftykins> anywho time for me to call it a night since the crazies are in
<Schilling> dafty...
<daftykins> mmm?
<Schilling> Success on my end. Thanks!
<flashram> gn8 daftykins
<flashram> so whats up with all the irq and xorg and all ?
<daftykins> Schilling: \o/ no problem.
<flashram> Ben64: any more clues ?N
<Ben64> flashram: you need the nvidia 304 driver to use that card
<flashram> where and how ?
<flashram> i have no x
<Ben64> yes, thats why you need the driver -.-
<flashram> :)
<flashram> its ther an apt cmd to get it ?
<flashram> every line in irssi is followed by ten the same lines about irq
<mjayk> afternoon
<flashram> ben64 how do i get a driver via apt or what do i install in apt to get the driver N?
<flashram> Ben64: more clues about gettin that driver o_0 ?.?
<freddd> Hello. Is anyone familiar with Apache? I am having trouble getting a webpage to load with the www prefix. No www works but redirecting to www doesn't work.
<daftykins> that's DNS, not apache
<flashram> modrewrite htacces ?
<Schilling> That's a modrewrite issue, yeah.
<flashram> can i use nameservers from a domain i bought to point my pc as being the domain ?N
<Schilling> In one of the .conf files.
<freddd> I'll post the config in pastebin in a moment
<Schilling> ok.
<Schilling> Usually changing rewrite allow from 'deny, allow' to 'allow, deny' works.
<nahtnam> Hey! I need some help. For some reason, my laptop isnt outputting audio to my headphones for Spotify or Chrome. It works fine when using Totem Video Player.
<flashram> Ben64: so how does one get the 304 driver ?
<freddd> ok, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/z0pJ5vRv
<nahtnam> Jk, got it working
<flashram> build-essentials ?
<Schilling> freddd, I don't think that's the right .conf file. Is that off your localhost?
<bazhang> use the package manager, search for it flashram
<flashram> what exactly do i search except  ?~
<flashram> except 304 what more to know ?
<flashram> nvidia and that it ?
<bazhang> nvidia, find the 304
<flashram> got no x
<bazhang> install the drivers in safe mode
<freddd> Schilling: This is the 000-default in the sites-enabled directory. Which .conf do you need? I don't have a .htacces
<phunyguy> apt-cache search nvidia
<phunyguy> or just tab-complete apt-get install nvidia
<Schilling> freddd: httptd.conf
<Schilling> .htaccess file won't do you any good if you still don't have permission to execute what's in the file.
<flashram> okey  installing~
<flashram> 304
<Schilling> Can anyone advise as to whether I should encrypt my new ubuntu installation?
<Ace2race> hey... i want to run a program but nothing shows up..anyone willing to help me out here
<Chuck_Norris> Schilling: i would say that if you store sensible information in you pc like... bank account or if you buy online or if you store some confidential data, then yes, encrypt it, if not, then don't encryt it
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: run the program with the terminal
<freddd> Schilling: I don't think I have that file anywhere.
<Corey84> what version of cryptsetup is packaged in 14.04
<Ace2race> its a file... whats the command it i want to run it with java 7
<freddd> I an running 14.04 on a VPS by the way
<Chuck_Norris> Corey84: aptitude show cryptsetup | grep Version
<Corey84> Chuck_Norris,  not on ubuntu atm hence the ?
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: is it a .jar ?
<Ace2race> yeah... i set it to exicutable
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: java -jar file.jar
<rww> !info cryptsetup trusty | Corey84
<Schilling> Freddd: is this on a LAMP stack?
<ubottu> Corey84: cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 346 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Corey84> ty
<rww> so 1.6.1
<Schilling> I've dealt with this on WAMP, but not with Ubuntu.
<Ace2race> ok
<flashram> okey x
<flashram> works
<flashram> :)
<freddd> Schilling: Apache was downloaded by itself from the repo if that's what you mean.
<freddd> ok
<Ace2race> nope but i do get this ..... no main manifest attribute, in /home/ace2race/Desktop/ld22.jar
<Ace2race> what dose it mean
<Schilling> freddd: ok. so, you're basically trying to redirect, correct?
<Ace2race> is my file corrupt?
<freddd> Schilling: I am able to redirect the non www url to the www url but the page won't load.
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: i google it and yes sort of, google: "no main manifest attribute"
<flashdeux> hi Ben64 it works now X :)
<Ace2race> so how do i fix it... or what do i do... i realy want to play minicraft
<flashdeux> how do i get that slick ubuntu ontop of this one now ?
<flashdeux> the purple one ?
<Schilling> freddd: I'm not 100% sure, but I *think* you'll need to make an .htaccess file to make that happen.
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: i don't play minecraft but... what is your ubuntu version ? i'll see if i can find a proper guide fot that
<freddd> Schilling: OK. I'll do that.
<flashdeux> why is amazon on my desktop ?
<Ace2race> its not minecraft.. although good game i do have it... its minicraft
<Schilling> I've never had a redirect work without an .htaccess file with instructions on what do do. And it *must* be in your document root.
<Schilling> or, site root folder, rather.
<thorie> flashdeux: free advertising?
<flashdeux> lol
<kostkon> flashdeux, ubuntu web app
<flashdeux> what can ubuntu web app do ?
<flashdeux> can i run ubuntu on the fire kindle ?
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: what is your ubuntu version ?
<flashdeux> not very responsive app tho
<kostkon> flashdeux, what's your problem exactly
<flashdeux> not really
<flashdeux> solved :)
<kostkon> flashdeux, oops i meant Ace2race
<Ace2race> 14.04  i think
 * Chuck_Norris remember his days in minecraft  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9608218/
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race:  lsb_release -d
<kostkon> Ace2race, what's that ld22.jar?
<Ace2race> http://ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-22/?action=preview&uid=398 this is the game that wont play for me
<Ace2race> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS is my version
<kostkon> Ace2race, lol i misread it as minecraft
<Ace2race> its ok
<Ace2race> it almost tricks me too
<kostkon> Ace2race, oh made by notch. ok
<Ace2race> yeah .... can you get it to run... i cant
<kostkon> Ace2race, did you pastebin the output of java -jar ld22.jar
<Ace2race> its not much... i just pasted it here
<Ace2race>  no main manifest attribute, in /home/ace2race/Desktop/ld22.jar
<kostkon> Ace2race, make the jar file executable and try again. You never know. right click on it, then properties, then permissions
<iLoveJava> Hi there, could you please help me downgrade the kernel of ubuntu 14.10 to the version used in the LTS release 14.04? AMD fglrx doesnot seem to play nice with the new kernel.
<flashdeux> does fgears not play nice ?
<iLoveJava> fglrxgears?
<iLoveJava> they're running nice.
<flashdeux> :)
<flashdeux> whats fglrx ?
<iLoveJava> but some gaming or heavy work, a null pointer or something is thrown
<flashdeux> throw catch
<flashdeux> fork
<iLoveJava> you're funny ;)
<iLoveJava> so how to downgrade kernel?
<Ace2race> i cheaked it wont work
<flashdeux> recompile kernel with needed mods in the config i guess
<flashdeux> dont know exatcly tho
<flashdeux> long time ago
<iLoveJava> not via apt-get or synaptic?
<bubbasaures> iLoveJava, Kernels come in sets, you would just install the one you want, not downgrading, and not really supported here technically.
<flashdeux> via apt-get install build-essentials and the headers and sources for the kenrel u need
<flashdeux> then config the new kernel
<flashdeux> then compile
<flashdeux> then reboot ?
<iLoveJava> flashdeux, that's a lot of process to get lost for a non C++ programmer
<flashdeux> bubbasaures: he wants lts kernel
<iLoveJava> :(
<flashdeux> not true
<flashdeux> there isnt a second of programming involved
<flashdeux> just setting a config and compile it
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: did you tried runing the game in firefox ?
<Ace2race> yep... i need a plugin i cant find
<iLoveJava> bubbasaures, I have a low bandwidth connection. The latest version of fglrx only support ubuntu 14.04. I thought I could just downgrade the kernel. Do you know of any quick ways to get the thing supported in 14.10?
<teward> Ace2race: have you actually looked to see what the plugin is?  Even with a google search?
<bubbasaures> iLoveJava, Downgrading is a confusing word here, you just want a kernel you think will work so install it.
<Ace2race> tried but i didnt see anything... by the way dose firefox have java installed on it
<freddd> Schilling: It's not working with an .htaccess in the root folder. Thank you for helping me though.
<iLoveJava> flashdeux, I had some horrible experiences with compiling from source. They throw out some errors often. May be too trivial like missing dependency. But the error messages are rarely helpful
<iLoveJava> bubbasaures, yes
<Schilling> freddd: you sure you have the right settings?
<iLoveJava> bubbasaures, is there any way to install it from apt-get or synaptic
<flashdeux> iLoveJava: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163298/whats-a-simple-way-to-recompile-the-kernel
<freddd> Schilling: Yes. I used the information from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apache-redirect-domaincom-to-wwwdomaincom/
<bubbasaures> iLoveJava, If I wanted to put a kernel I have not for a long time I would google it, so I'm not your best help, beyond that here some will stick to a same kernel as the release to help some wont is all I meant.
<flashdeux> 3.13.0-43-generic
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: what's happend when you click in "install this plugin" on firefox ?    not by default:   http://i.imgur.com/313HcRw.png
<flashdeux> 14.04
<iLoveJava> flashdeux, any other ways than compiling from source?
<flashdeux> nope
<Ace2race> ill try to install again wait a moment
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: ok
<iLoveJava> then let me check out the hard way :)
<Schilling> freddd: give me 3 minutes to take a look. I deal with redirects a lot with wordpress sites.
<flashdeux> not for what ur asking
<iLoveJava> thanks flashdeux and bubbasaures
<flashdeux> so nop unless u recompile kbin kmode
<flashdeux> :)
<Ace2race> no suitable plugins were found
<Ace2race> i need java i think
<iLoveJava> so you say it's easy flasdeux, let me find out myself :)
<flashdeux> not that easy tho ;)
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: so you can't see the windows that i have ?
<flashdeux> u can clone menuconfig
<flashdeux> thsts the config part
<Schilling> freddd: that one won't work. it's waaaay old.
<iLoveJava> flashdeux, linux-image-3.13* is not in my repos. only ones with version 3.16
<j8u9009> hey, what is the most similar app on Ubuntu to Foobar2000 music player on windows?
<Ace2race> nope dont see that... mine dosent show the java for it
<ngnugnu_> j8u9009: if you don't mind terminal based ones you could try ncmpcpp
<flashdeux> iLoveJava: then change ur apt-get package manager sources.list to have lts sources
<Ace2race> so how do i get java
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: open a terminal and copy and paste this:  sudo apt-get install curl ; aptitude search jre | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw    paste here the url that will pop up
<flashdeux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9608277/
<shiggitay> okay so I need anyone's help that's available
<flashdeux> thats mine on lts
<shiggitay> http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/ <== from step 7 I'm confused... I have all the things DL'd, but the git remote sound etc aren't working right
<shiggitay> Jordan_U,
<shiggitay> EriC^^,
<flashdeux> dont forget to sudo apt-get update after uve made a backup of yours and replaced them
<Ace2race> i dont have aptitude installed
<flashdeux> got that iLoveJava
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Ace2race> i am
<flashdeux> gn8 4:20
<applebloom> You guys should switch over to #crunchbang
<applebloom> drop that ubuntu crap
<bubbasaures> it's all linux hardly a difference among any release
<teward> !offtopic | applebloom
<ubottu> applebloom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<applebloom> that's where you're wrong bubbasaures
<applebloom> that's where you're wrong lol
<bubbasaures> in your tiny mind
<applebloom> my mind is far larger than yours
<applebloom> lol
<teward> guys stop,
<teward> seriously.
<applebloom> okay, I was just pointing out the truth.
<iLoveJava> thanks flashdeux, I have somehow installed the 14.50 version of FGLRX. Let me restart and see. If it doesnot work, I will need to change kernel
<bubbasaures> ;)
<OerHeks> !ot | applebloom
<applebloom> I will go back to idling
<ubottu> applebloom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squinty> just kick the rascal
<teward> applebloom: truth is irrelevant - take it to the ot channel, and stop sniping at each other
<applebloom> for what?
<applebloom> I've done nothing wrong by giving out knowledge which some may have previously lacked
<Bashing-om> iLoveJava: Install kernelsL get it : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ; directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226166 toward the end of the thread. can be done easy .
<applebloom> Education is a good thing, you shouldn't be afraid to learn.
<Ace2race> this is the url  https://ptpb.pw/QQJ3
<applebloom> !ot OerHeks
<EriC^^> applebloom: if ubuntu dies crunchbang dies
<EriC^^> applebloom: think about that for a sec ;)
<applebloom> EriC^^, what? that doesn't even make sense
<EriC^^> it's based on ubuntu isn't it?
<applebloom> it's based on debian
<applebloom> wow
<applebloom> the lack of education in here... it's perturbing :|
<teward> seriously, stop.
<applebloom> you guys have been brainwashed by canonical
<kostkon> don't feed the trolls please
<applebloom> lol i'm not a troll
<kostkon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<applebloom> trolls use Ubuntu
<teward> i was about to do that too, kostkon
<applebloom> I plainly use crunchbang
 * rww looks up\
<teward> rww: too slow
<kostkon> ty
<teward> Flannel: thanks, stick around though, have a feeling they'll resurface
<Chuck_Norris> Ace2race: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<rww> teward: I was checking if it was the same idiot as a while ago
<teward> called it.
<teward> anyways, is there a way in network manager to assign wireless network preference?
<teward> i.e. favor certain networks over others in certain conditions
<Ace2race> thanks... and hope you have a merry xmas :)
<Schilling> Anyone know what to do when Ubuntu boots to a blank screen with just the mouse?
<Schilling> Install just finished.
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | Schilling good place to start
<ubottu> Schilling good place to start: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bubbasaures> Schilling,
<squinty> Schilling:  Start a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<bubbasaures> Schilling, Say here if your dual booting with a uefi set up and your graphic info if you can.
<Schilling> Not dual booting. Just did a full install replacing Vista.
<Schilling> Figures I'd have a nvidia...
<bubbasaures> Schilling, Ah sounds msdos, mentioned uefi as you can get a black screen in it to.
<bubbasaures> Schilling, There is a safe x boot in the recovery, tap the shift after powering on to get the grub menu for that or the nomodeset.
<Schilling> ok
<TowerPower> Hi, I'm trying to test an exit code in an upstart script. In a script block, any command with a non-zero exit code will cause the job to fail. The suggested workaround is to do 'command || true' to make the exit code non-zero. But I want to test the exit code, e.g 'foo; if [ "$?" -eq 1 ] ; then ; bar'. Any suggestions?
<Schilling> tapping the shift key on reboot isn't doing anything. just goes to logon screen,...
<squinty> need to hold it
<Schilling> alright, problem solved?
<bubbasaures> Schilling, power off. than on. than tap the shift key repeatedly
<Schilling> Just for sh*ts and giggles I entered my pw and boom: desktop.
<Schilling> Weird?
<bubbasaures> update and upgrade and check the additional drivers tab in software & updates for any nvidia
<Schilling> ok.
<bubbasaures> that's all I know on nvidia, hope that does it. ;)
<Schilling> strange that it would fail the first time, then work, eh?
<Sachiru> Anyone here using thunderbird? I'm trying to look for a way to mass delete all read receipts in my inbox.
<freddd> gotta go, happy hollidays
<Schilling> bubba, the 'additional drivers' gave me a few options...
<Schilling> say's it's using X.Org?
<squinty> Sachiru:  View > sort by > read
<bender|> hmm, Windows (Idle): Memory: 25%, Ubuntu (Idle): Memory : 15%
<bender|> wow that's cool.
<Schilling> Do I have to change anything?
<Sachiru> squinty, thanks, but I was referring to the emails that are in the format "Your message was read by XXXX on YYYY"
<squinty> Sachiru: irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<Sachiru> Thanks, squinty
<squinty> yw
<shiggitay> no one?
<shiggitay> >_>
<Schilling> Squinty, nvidia popped up on my Additional Drivers tab, X.Org is selected. I have other options, but they're all proprietary...should I do anything here?
<squinty> Schilling:  you will be using the open source nouveau driver right now.  you could try installing the 331 (latest)
<squinty> Schilling:  also might want to check the nvidia site to see what they say supports your card.  Unless you really have to recommended proceedure is to install the driver from the ubuntu repo's rather than download from their site
<squinty> Schilling:  once you have the driver installed, look for nvidia X server settings in your menu.  you can tweak your video there
<squinty> if need that is
<squinty> needed
<Schilling> might be...
<Schilling> it's doing some strange things on the screen as I navigate around..
<Schilling> how would I install the driver from ubuntu repo?
<squinty> Schilling:  from Additional Drivers
<Schilling> ok.
<Schilling> just found a way to do it from terminal as well.
<squinty> Schilling:  if you are unsure which nvidia card you have type in a terminal   lspci | grep VGA  or install inxi and then type   inxi -Gx  in a terminal
<Schilling> Just did this one: $ sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Schilling> And it recommended a new driver to me...
<Schilling> Hope that does it. :P
<squinty> Schilling:  fwiw,  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/    it's a python system script which I find handie than regular methods
<squinty> Schilling:  usually good if recommended.... never had a problem personally with nvidia cards  :)
<Schilling> I never have either. Thanks for that link, btw. Reading through it now. Hoping this issue gets cleared up with the new driver. My screen is wonky as all hell.
<dawgyg> Привет всем!
<squinty> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Schilling> HA! installed the new driver and the screen went black again...
<imastupidguest> I'm having a challenge installing umlet (from source zip file). I have it showing up in the dash and can launch from there but don't know how to configure command line command for a java application like this. This is what I have (working) so far : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9608505/
<imastupidguest> Can anyone help me with this last part?
<Guest31053> hello, i need to delete a broken windows partition, what is the best way to do this?
<imastupidguest> I fig it out ... thx
<Bashing-om> !gpaeted | Guest31053
<Bashing-om> !gparted | Guest31053
<ubottu> Guest31053: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest31053> Bashing-om, I have found gparted, however i'm unsure how to safely use it
<hjarntvatt> Guest31053: I may be able to help with your partition issue
<Bashing-om> Guest31053: What is your end goal when this Windows partition is reformatted ? Then we can discuss means.
<Guest31053> Bashing-om, i haven't decided yet; hjarntvatt how so?
<hjarntvatt> Gparted will show you all your partitions and allows you to manipulate them. Did you already install and execute gparted?
<hjarntvatt> You need to determine how many partitions exist on that drive
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, yes i have gparted open. there are 6 partitions, but one is a split one, so 4 not counting the split
<hjarntvatt> Do you want to delete the windows partition and then extend that partition so that another partition becomes larger?
<Tr0gd0r> Any idea why df -h would report a number that doesnt make sense?  It reports that my drive is 915G with 48G used, however only 822G is available.  915-48=867.  Where did my other 45G go?
<Tr0gd0r> http://pastebin.com/XjdB8yHR
<hjarntvatt> Guest31063: can you post a screenshot of what gparted is showing?
<Schilling> squinty: that update seemed to work like a charm.
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, yep
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, http://imgur.com/sUmgI6x
<hjarntvatt> Hang on I'm turn on my Linux machine and launch gparted myself
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, i will admit that mistakes were made during the inital creation of the windows partition which explains the multiple ntfs partitions
<Bashing-om> Tr0gd0r: There is 5% overhead - house keeping - that is not reflected directly in the numbers .
<hjarntvatt> How many OS do you want installed in the end? Just your Ubuntu Sda1?
<zuzup> Hello. I installed nvidia driver downloaded from Nvidia website on 14.04. Ran nvidia-xconfig and rebooted the system. At login prompt, i enter my password. However, the unity desktop is not loading. Just the wallpaper and mouse pointer is visible
<Schilling> try another reboot zuzup.
<Schilling> If it comes up, I can tell you what to do, I just did it myself.
<zuzup> How do i debug what is going on so that i can search and fix stuff?
<zuzup> Cool! Reboot to login?
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, for now, i'll probably just go with ubuntu over the whole, however I may well make a new windows install in the future should history repeat
<Schilling> yeah, reboot and logon if possible. If not, it's a whole different animal.
<hjarntvatt> Fresh Ubuntu install? That may be easier
<Schilling> Hoping you don't have to do it. I think I got lucky.
<zuzup> Ok. Just rebooted. Should be a minute. Alright, I'm here.
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, i would, but where's the fun in that?
<zuzup> At the login prompt @Schilling
<hjarntvatt> I think if you right click sda2 &3 , then unmount them you can right click again to delete partition. Then extend your sda1
<Schilling> try to log in, zuzup.
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, sda 2 is labeled system reserved and boot. is it really safe to delete that?
<zuzup> I see my wallpaper 4:3 and that's it. @Schilling
<zuzup> Also my mouse
<Schilling> hmmmm, ok...
<zuzup> Probably at a very low resolution
<Schilling> gimme a second.
<zuzup> Sure
<Schilling> alright, gotta reboot and hold down the shift key the entire time. You need to get into Ubuntu's version of 'safe mode'
<zuzup> Ok
<hjarntvatt> Not sure... If you have data you can risk to lose you may want to back up your data or clone your drive first before proceeding
<Schilling> from there, someone else might have to help.
<zuzup> Ohhhhh
<zuzup> Anyone you know who can help? @Schilling
<hjarntvatt> Guest#####: the sda2 system reserved is for windows boot manager (to boot windows)
<Schilling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, say i do delete that partition, what happens?
<Schilling> start there zuzup
<hjarntvatt> Sda3 is your windows install
<zuzup> Ok. Checking it out
<hjarntvatt> Sda3 = the windows OS
<hjarntvatt> If you delete that it corrupts windows from booting
<FSK405C> so .. nvidia proprietary drivers on an external drive on a macbook .. just isn’t going to happen.
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, gotcha
<hjarntvatt> If its already corrupted you got nothing to lose
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, on your former point, you'd be right if i hadn't royaly screwed up when i first installed the windows. the actual windows OS resides on sda5
<hjarntvatt> Guest####: do you know difference between ext4, ntfs? NTFS is a windows filesystem. The 350mb sda2 is to boot,  the 300gb is the OS
<hjarntvatt> In the past I've installed windows first, then Linux. What are you trying to achieve? Just one OS? Or are you looking to dual boot?
<hjarntvatt> With a choice of windows/Ubuntu?
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, yes i know the difference. however if you look at sda4 you will see that it has an ntfs splinter(sda5) and a linux swap(sda6). sda 5 is where the actual install for windows is.
<Guest31053> just one OS for the time being
<hjarntvatt> I'm going away. You can get at me at my nick AT gmail
<hjarntvatt> Hjarntvatt AT gmail
<hjarntvatt> I'll get back to you thru the week best I can
<themi> hey any hack with  tecnic on evil twin ,dhcp ? karma?
<hjarntvatt> If you wanna get it over with, fresh install. Or unmount/delete/extend the NTFS partitions
<john_doe_jr> what does sudo -i do?  What is the -i mean?
<hjarntvatt> Good luck guest####
<themi> -i can be install or interface
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, alright then. i'll nuke sda2 and 3. thanks, ill reach you if need be
<ngnugnu_> john_doe_jr: Did you check the man page?
<hjarntvatt> Sudo -I acquires the root's user environment
<john_doe_jr> ngnugnu_: I did a man sudo…I just know understand it…I'm trying to prevent from having to enter in my password each time when I run a script
<somsip> john_doe_jr: sudo will remember that a password has been entered for about...15 mins from memory
<hjarntvatt> Sudo -i simulates a root logon
<john_doe_jr> cool…so I should do this @ the top of the script so I don't have to enter in a password each time
<hjarntvatt> Run sudo, then -s, then -i . then run pwd after each sudo -flag
<john_doe_jr> hjarntvatt: what does the -s do?
<Bonzo> hi
<hjarntvatt> Sudo -s runs a shell as root. Try it.
<hjarntvatt> Sudo flags: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70534/difference-between-su-sudo-s-sudo-i
<john_doe_jr> is is possible to do a sudo visudo from the terminal?
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, one more thing, what should i do about the ntfs split of sda4?
<john_doe_jr> I mean to automate adding yourself to the visudo file
<hjarntvatt> Partitions 1 thru 4 are primary, 5 up are logical. Refer to this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83781/understanding-partition-table-with-sda1-sda2-sda5
<hjarntvatt> Once a partition is deleted and there is a "gap" , extend the partition prior to the gap
<Guest31053> would it be safe to just remove sda4 as well?
<zuzup> @Schilling not yet
<Schilling> zuzup:
<Schilling> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<Guest31053>  hjarntvatt, i'm just a tad puzzled as to what would be easier
<cq-aux> hey I got a command here I hope you can proofread it for me?
<cq-aux> cd /MusicToMove
<cq-aux> find . -print0 | sort -zr | xargs -0 cp --parents
<cq-aux> --target-directory=/media/disk/MUSIC/FoldersMoved
<slainr> hey guys
<cq-aux> (I'm not sure about the -zr bit
<slainr> are someone here from brazil?
<cq-aux> I just want do copy folders/files sequencually
<cq-aux> slainr: hey
<slainr> cq-aux, hey there
<slainr> cq-aux, I've a question about LPI certification in Brazil
<cq-aux> oh yeah? what's that?
<slainr> linux certification
<slainr> https://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications
<jay1> Hey folks
<cq-aux> hey jay1
<zuzup> @Schilling, sorry my tablet rebooted
<jay1> hey coax
<zuzup> Can you resend the link which you were talking about?
<cq-aux> slainr: yeah you buy the book study and practice and then pay for and sit the exams somewhere close by
<Guest31053> so now i have an extended partition with a broken ntfs split and a linux swap under it. anyone know if itssafe to just delete the whole partition?
<slainr> cq-aux, I only have to pay the exams? I don't want to spend money with meaningless courses
<slainr> cq-aux, I've using linux about 1 year at my pc
<cq-aux> you can download the book and then study and then yeah pay4exams when you're ready
<cq-aux> you can buy the book buy lol
<slainr> cq-aux, cool, I'm reading Linux From Scratch
<cq-aux> oh you're making your own? that's a great start
<slainr> cq-aux, just doing the lessons of the book
<cq-aux> oh, well I'll just go and try these commands a couple of different ways and see what workd
<cq-aux> *works*
<slainr> cq-aux, which distro do u use?
<cq-aux> yeah you'll learn about the whole bootstrap and init. stuff
<cq-aux> I'm using xubuntu trusty
<slainr> cool
<slainr> I'm using ubuntu mate
<slainr> and has arch installed here too
<cq-aux> oh which are you using for your linux from scratch?
<Finetundra> hello, i've just deleted two windows partitions but there appears to be another under an extended partition that also contains a linux swap. is it safe to just delete that whole extended partition?
<slainr> Finetundra, I think it's ok to delete the partition
<jay1> coax: stop it
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Before the container "extended" can be removed, the contents 'swap" must first be removed .
<jay1> :)
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, what do you mean?
<Gazby> hey all. a trusty box I have access to seems to be...leaner than usual. it's missing things like man and nano. could someone tell me what it could be please? and if there's a package group or something that will get me back to a more full featured install that would be awesome, cheers.
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: I mean that one can not delete the 'extended' partiton so long as there are other partitions remaining in that extended partition. Those 'logical' partitions must 1st be deleted.
<Bashing-om> Gazby: Not logical, as the man pages and 'nano' are installed in all distributions by default. Has saomeone been deleting where they should not have been deleting ???
<Bashing-om> someone*
<Gazby> it's a brand new box from dimevps
<Gazby> vpsdime*
<Gazby> it's otherwise fully functional, just missing things that I expect to find on a box under normal circumstances
<Bashing-om> Gazby: Canot say as I have no experince with "vpsdime" , maybe that provider leaned it out ??
<Gazby> yep, I guess i'll submit a ticket. cheers
<plasmasnake> i'm having an issue where i have a shortcut to an application on my desktop, but i want to pin it to the launcher instead. so i launch the application and pin it while it's running, but then when i delete the shortcut from my desktop it disappears from my launcher as well... any ideas on how to work around this? if i knew where the directory was for the launcher icons, i could just move the shortcut there
<plasmasnake> from the desktop i think?
<squinty> plasmasnake:  you should be able to right click on the app in your file manager >  click on "make link"   that should make a link in the directory (folder) where the app lives.  Start the app and then pin.  no need for launcher on desktop with that method
<squinty> Start the app via the newly made link   that is......
<plasmasnake> squinty: ah, well that sounds like a good workaround.. thanks! i thought there might be a directory where i could just move the shortcut, but this will do the job...
<Waheedi> hey there, i have libxml2 already installed on my machine
<Waheedi> i reinstalled it using source
<Waheedi> as there was a patch that I needed to apply
<Waheedi> after make and make install
<cfhowlett> Waheedi, stop
<cfhowlett> using
<cfhowlett> <enter> key
<Waheedi> lol thanks for the recommendation cfhowlett
<squinty> plasmasnake:  you could drag/drop (move) the link from your Desktop directory into a directory you make in your Home (ie ~/MyLinks) it would be the same thing.  move it and then start from the shortcut and then pin
<Waheedi> i still can't get the new library reflected here /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so
<Waheedi> how can i get my libxml2.so installed from source here /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so as I'm sure this is the old .so file from the date
<Waheedi> my newly installed lib is under /usr/lib/libxml2.so
<Waheedi> should i just symlink the new one with the old one?
<lotuspsychje> !info libxml2
<ubottu> libxml2 (source: libxml2): GNOME XML library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.1+dfsg1-4ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 598 kB, installed size 1909 kB
<Waheedi> i know all that info
<lotuspsychje> Waheedi: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<Waheedi> lotuspsychje Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Waheedi> my question is clear should i symlink the new .so file and replace it with the old one?
<lotuspsychje> Waheedi: can you tell us whats your endgoal exactly
<Waheedi> i have patched libxml2 as there was a problem with parser options
<Waheedi> now some of my lua/c++ applications are using libxml2 already
<lotuspsychje> Waheedi: cant you just get an updated version of libxml2 ?
<Waheedi> So i want my apps to work with the patched libxml2 library. simple
<Waheedi> lotuspsychje: i don't want to update my libxml2 version
<Waheedi> its only missing this patch
<lotuspsychje> Waheedi: maybe here? https://code.google.com/p/daisy-pipeline/issues/detail?id=326
<Waheedi> is that safe? lotuspsychje
<Waheedi> thats my concern :)
<lotuspsychje> Waheedi: didnt test myself, but looks like your issue
<Waheedi> actually it is not
<Waheedi> anyway thanks for the help lotuspsychje
<Waheedi> you know what
<Waheedi> this bitch is working now
<Waheedi> :)
<Waheedi> i love libxml2 :)
<lotuspsychje> Waheedi: how did you fix now?
<Waheedi> basically what i fixed was libxml2  HTML_PARSE_NOIMPLIED option was not considered in 2.7.8 version
<Waheedi> which is the default version for my ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Waheedi
<ubottu> Waheedi: Glad you made it! :-)
<Waheedi> i patched a fix for it and installed in /usr/lib and then symlinked the new .so file with the old ones
<Waheedi> thanks lotuspsychje
<we6jbo> Is there another way that I can download Ubuntu?
<we6jbo> The download keeps crashing
<squinty> use a torrent link
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, always torrent.
<we6jbo> Well how do I do that?
<we6jbo> I'm running linux at the moment
<cfhowlett> !torrent | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<we6jbo> Is there an easy way to do that?
<we6jbo> Is there a script or something?
<squinty> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads  and your fave torrent proggie
<we6jbo> Can you recomend me one or give me a link to one that's easy?
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, ???? read / link to ubuntu torrent / start torrent manager / download
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, you already have one in ubuntu - transmission I believe
<we6jbo> Its trisquel
<we6jbo> Ok it's running. Now what?
<squinty> we6jbo:  with the torrent download you will have resume (in case of the link going down) and error checking automatically    way better than using http  imho
<we6jbo> I see open. A play button a pause button a red dash thing and properties
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, select the correct .iso.torrent
<cfhowlett> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/
<we6jbo> Is there something I click?
<we6jbo> Open Open URI New
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, less clicking more reading.  find the .torrent for the iso you want
<squinty> we6jbo:  just go to the link i posted above for alternative downloads and click on the version you want.  your torrent program will start automatically
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, OR download the .torrent and open it with your torrent manager
<we6jbo> I want Ubuntu 12. something LTE
<squinty> we6jbo:  use your web browser to access the link i posted
<we6jbo> Or 14? I don't know what I clicked
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: download 14.04.1 like cfhowlett suggests
<we6jbo> I don't know how to do this
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: download the torrentfile to your computer
<we6jbo> Can you tell me. Do I click file open or what?
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, read the page.  find .torrent.  download .torrent.  open with torrent manager
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: save as
<we6jbo> I got the program up and running. Transmission
<we6jbo> Transmission-QT if that matters
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: once you saved your torrent, open with transmission
<we6jbo> Open torrent from URL. Is there a URL?
<squinty> we6jbo:  web browser > <squinty> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads   click on torrent    transmission should automatically open and start downloading (or ask if you want to download)
<squinty> not sure why you guys are making it harder than it is
<lotuspsychje> lol
<we6jbo> Alternative downloads. Now what?
<abdel> hello guys, please I can't update my ubuntu 14.04 software.....it keeps popping that i should do a partial upgrade because it couldnt update all. please help
<squinty> read what i typed
<cfhowlett> squinty, when someone says "don't know what I clicked" I get nervous
<abdel> sorry partial update
<lotuspsychje> :p
<we6jbo> Transmission didn't automatically open and start the download
<lotuspsychje> thats why i said, save the torrent..
<squinty> i give up
<lotuspsychje> then open it in transmission
<abdel> hello guys, please I can't update my ubuntu 14.04 software.....it keeps popping that i should do a partial upgrade because it couldnt update all. please help
<squinty> no set up youir browser properly
<cfhowlett> !patience | abdel,
<ubottu> abdel,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<we6jbo> Ok it's this one right? Ubuntu 12.04.5 Desktop (64-bit) ›
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: are you fooling with us??
<we6jbo> no
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: you even read what we say?
<we6jbo> What?
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: download 14.04.1
 * cfhowlett prepares to add a name to /ignore
<we6jbo> Whats an alternate?
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: you dont need an alternate
<we6jbo> It's 1.16gb?
<we6jbo> Ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> go for it
<lotuspsychje> omg
<bazhang> thats not LTS we6jbo
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I know, right
<we6jbo> Well it says torrent otpions and nothing else is happening
<we6jbo> Oh finally it's downloading
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: wich one are you downloading?
<we6jbo> I dont know
<yourname> hi
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: read your line in transmission
<we6jbo> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<abdel> okay heres the issue, my software updater keeps telling show "failed to download repository"
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: bazhang just told you its not LTS
<we6jbo> LTS?
<rww> 9!lts
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cfhowlett> !lts | READ ^^^
<ubottu> READ ^^^: please see above
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: you said earlier you want the LTS version
<we6jbo> So what do I do?
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: download 14.04.1 as we said 3 times
<cfhowlett> we6jbo, I know you hate to read, but I DID send you the link to the 14.04.1 page ...
<we6jbo> Yeah
<xiaofengma> hello
<lotuspsychje> xiaofengma: welcome
<cfhowlett> !cn | xianghui
<ubottu> xianghui: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<we6jbo> I'm downloading ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<we6jbo> Is that right?
<lotuspsychje> we6jbo: yes
<we6jbo> ok
<xiaofengma> 不明白
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-cn xiaofengma
<bazhang> this is english ubuntu support xiaofengma
<xiaofengma> OK, thank you
<bazhang> np
<xianghui> cfhowlett: ubottu hello
<cfhowlett> xianghui, ask your ubuntu question
<xianghui> please say if I know :)
<cfhowlett> xianghui, too much google translate.  /join #ubuntu-cn
<xianghui> cfhowlett: joined, thx :)
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass days to all http://oi59.tinypic.com/6tenpd.jpg
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, nice!!!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Scruffy_FL> Hello!
<Scruffy_FL> I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on an eMachine T6414.
<Scruffy_FL> I have d/led the iso onto a USB drive.
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: Ok. What issues are you having?
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, ??? dl'd onto a usb?  nope ...
<Scruffy_FL> Pardon.
<Scruffy_FL> I downloaded the ISO
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, and then ... ?
<Scruffy_FL> and then placed it onto the USB drive.
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, "place it" ... HOW?
<Scruffy_FL> and then used the utility...
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: If you are referring to just copying it then that's not going to work because you have to make it bootable.
<Scruffy_FL> I made it bootable.
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: What OS are you using to create the install CD?
<Scruffy_FL> Mac OS 10.7
<Scruffy_FL> I used that to d/l the ISO
<Scruffy_FL> I copied the ISO onto an 8 GB flash drive.
<plasmasnake> Scruffy_FL: the ISO file is an image file that contains a whole bunch of other smaller files inside it, sort of like a ZIP file
<Scruffy_FL> I then used Windows XP to make the USB drive bootable
<plasmasnake> you need to use a utility to write the ISO file to the USB drive so that it extracts all the files inside of it
<cfhowlett> !details | Scruffy_FL,
<ubottu> Scruffy_FL,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<plasmasnake> Scruffy_FL: here you go http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: You can use OSX to make the USB bootable. No need of Windows.
<plasmasnake> if you follow those steps, it will do the job
<St1gma> Ah! plasmasnake beat me to it
<Scruffy_FL> Ah, well, I used the utility-- trying to find the window with it that I used.
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: If you really want to use windows then I would recommend you using Unetbootin or LiLi.
<Scruffy_FL> Anyway, the error I get is "boot error"
<cfhowlett> "the utility"   WHAT utility?!
<Scruffy_FL> I just tried Unetbootin.
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: Yeah what utility did you use?
<Scruffy_FL> (second utility)
 * cfhowlett gives up
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: So after doing so, what problems did you run into/
<Scruffy_FL> I get a "boot error"
<plasmasnake> cfhowlett: you probably should, before you get a stroke ;)
<Scruffy_FL> My BIOS sees the drive.
<Scruffy_FL> Sorry cfhowlett.
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: I need more info. Sounds like you haven't got the image on that drive correctly…
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, no worries.  you'll get there.  lots of smart people in this chanel
<Scruffy_FL> One moment, while I look to see the exact utilit I used.
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: I'd say follow the tutorial that plasmasnake posted and create the bootable USB directly from the Mac. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Scruffy_FL> I believe the problem is that my BIOS won't let me boot from USB.
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, make a boot DVD instead
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: Not much we can do about that here....
<plasmasnake> Scruffy_FL: if your USB drive doesn't look like this, then you didn't write the ISO properly: https://www.dropbox.com/s/inbjzjpsa3ll8tx/ubuntuusb.png?dl=0
<Scruffy_FL> Is there a wa I can find out if the BIOS I have supports booting form USB?  It appears as an option under "Removable media"
<Scruffy_FL> or, is there a way I can make a bootable CD? (I am visiting m parents', and they do not appear to have any DVDs)
<plasmasnake> Scruffy_FL: before moving to the BIOS, better to make sure that you're setting up your USB drive properly
<plasmasnake> check the screenshot that i just shared on dropbox
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, CD?  image is too big for CD
<St1gma> yeah you won't be able to do a CD
<Scruffy_FL> I know.  It's 1.03 GB
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, so ... NO
<jerrcs> couldn't he grab some netinstall CD ISOs instead?
<Scruffy_FL> Is there not a way to make a bootable CD with a subset of the options, and then install from the USB drive?
<cfhowlett> !mini | Scruffy_FL
<ubottu> Scruffy_FL: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<plasmasnake> Scruffy_FL: did you look at my screenshot?
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: Just try that on OSX, if it doesn't work take a screenshot of your BIOS and post it somewhere. If not, then use the minimal install and use a CD.
<jerrcs> or you could just buy a set of DVDs for cheap somewhere
<jerrcs> good investment
<Scruffy_FL> one sec-- FF and Safari both crashed
<jerrcs> oh boy
<St1gma> jerrcs: … he's trying to install this now, not in a week when the CDs arrive :p
<jerrcs> St1gma: I said buy a set of DVDs, as in.. _BLANK_ DVDs.
<jerrcs> ;)
<St1gma> kekeke
<St1gma> You have won this battle my friend!
<jerrcs> i should have been more specific honestly
<Scruffy_FL> plasmasnake, my USB drive does look like the graphic
<Scruffy_FL> there are additional files that were on there before.
<St1gma> copy what you need from the USB
<St1gma> format it
<Scruffy_FL> I also got the minimal CD and booted from that.
<St1gma> then use unetbootin or use the osx instructions
<Scruffy_FL> It dies when it tried to configure DHCP
<Scruffy_FL> and then can't get to the ubuntu server.  I'm not sure if there's something wrong with the NIC.
<jerrcs> Wired, or wireless?
<plasmasnake> yeah i'm pretty sure you need to format the drive, not sure how you managed to do it while retaining files that were on it before
<Scruffy_FL> wired
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: what does "it died when trying to do DHCP" mean?
<jerrcs> All right. So, it said it couldn't detect an IP or something to that extent, yes?
<Scruffy_FL> One moment while I booth from the minimal CD.
<jerrcs> Have you tried just setting the IP settings manually?
<Scruffy_FL> I did not.
<St1gma> Wait… let's see what he gets now.
<jerrcs> The only time I've had DHCP errors is when I'm dealing with more complex network topologies, such as having managed switches without portfast, etc etc..
<Scruffy_FL> (And purchasing black DVDs at this hour is not an option)
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, nothing wrong with black DVD
<plasmasnake> what about white ones? (kidding)
<St1gma> I have never had an issue with DHCP, even in complex networks.
<Scruffy_FL> oops
<Scruffy_FL> sausage fingers
<Scruffy_FL> And, there may be something wrong with the NIC.  Windows doesn't recognize that it has an ethernet cable plugged in.
<jerrcs> St1gma: I had one last week, with some cisco managed switches, the dhcp timeout was too low and spanning tree was in a learning state while it was trying to find an IP
<Scruffy_FL> I turned off Wifi on my macbook and plugged in the cable and it works fine
<Scruffy_FL> Ok.
<Scruffy_FL> "Network autoconfiguration failed"
<jerrcs> You might be able to get the wireless working instead?
<plasmasnake> Scruffy_FL: wifi not an option?
<St1gma> oh spanning tree
<St1gma> yeah that'll do it
<Scruffy_FL> I believe we have a linksys wireless USB dongle.
<jerrcs> hah yeah. it destroyed my PXE lab.
<Scruffy_FL> But, I would think there would be driver issues?
<jerrcs> Might be, might not be. Give it a shot.
<jerrcs> The newer installers have come a long way.
<St1gma> So it don't belive that the installer would go through DHCP for an interface that it doesn't know it's there.
<St1gma> Without driver there would be no interface
<St1gma> So it is detecting your NIC… but DHCP is not working
<St1gma> look at your mac and see what IP address it gets
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, alternate proposal: make a persistent USB.  I use this at uni.  The library computers are all in Chinese which I neither speak nor write.  Quite easy to set up.  Then you just boot the random computer from the USB and you're back to your buntu.  I carry my USB around my neck everyday.
<St1gma> paste that info in here Scruffy_FL
<Scruffy_FL> the IP address?
<St1gma> Yes, and subnet
<Scruffy_FL> it gets through the link local address
<Scruffy_FL> et0
<blurkis> Hi there.  On 14.10 when I try setup chromecast on chromecast.com/setup, it says my system is not supported. Is there anythin I can do?
<cfhowlett> blurkis, ##chrome #android would know more
<St1gma> Scruffy_FL: Get the IP address from a working machine. Simulate that same range onto the installation of your ubuntu machine. Does that makes sense? If you have 192.168.1.105 as your IP address and 192.168.1.1 as your gateway then use something like 192.168.1.120 for your Ubuntu box IP (same gateway and netmask).
<thorie> uh-oh... i got this message and my comptuer stopped:  kernel:[48954.806166] Critical temperature reached (103 C), shutting down.
<thorie> :(
<cfhowlett> thorie, clear / clean your vents
<Scruffy_FL> St1gma, yes.  doing that now...
<thorie> cfhowlett: good idea
<spittingglass> thorie: I see some canned air in your future
<St1gma> blurkis: You might want to see about changing your UA (User-Agent) of your browser. That is probably how it knows what OS you are using.
<marel> Hey. I'm doing huge cp command on ubuntu server and I'm connected via ssh. However I have to turn my computer off. Is there any way to close ssh without interrupting the cp command ?
<St1gma> thorie: Use some mineral oil, then dump that sucker in there… LOL
<blurkis> Stimrol: seems like a good idé. Asked on #chrome, will await response there aswell.
<spittingglass> marel: not really, unless you already have it in a screen/tmux session
<marel> If I do ctrl+c on cp command, will I later be able to somehow resume cp command ?
<spittingglass> marel: if you don't absolutely need to shutdown the computer, you could ctrl+z and then bg to put it in the background
<Schilling> don't suppose anyone has installed sublime text?
<St1gma> Schilling: I use Sublime
<spittingglass> marel: but you'd still need to keep the ssh session alive
<Schilling> All the tutorials are for 12.04 and earlier, so I could use a hand.
<St1gma> for ruby programming
<Gr4cchus> hey guys i was wondering, can i use dd to make a windows bootable usb drive?
<Schilling> ok, soooo, how do I get it to work? it's supposidly installed already...I can't pin it to launcher, can pin a code to launch from terminal...
<St1gma> There was nothing to think about it. Untar the sucker "./<bin here>
<marel> spittingglass: why ? IF I ctrl + c and system doesn't revert copying then I suppose later I will be able to copy again and skip files that are already copied ?
<Schilling> yeah, something went wrong...
<Schilling> I gotta delete it all and start over.
<spittingglass> marel: no, it will start all over again from the beginning
<St1gma> Schilling: Depends on your window manager I guess. You just have to create the luncher. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<marel> oh fuck
<cfhowlett> !language | marel,
<ubottu> marel,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<spittingglass> marel: I'd suggest you ctrl+c it now, start a screen session and then do the cp command again
<marel> spittingglass: what do you mean screen session ?
<spittingglass> marel: then disconnect the screen session with ctrl+a d
<plasmasnake> spittingglass: what if he used rsync instead of cp
<nethingbutwindow> Hi guys, I haven't used xen with ubuntu before. I am having issues finding the vm config files
<I_AM_EJACULATING> did somebody say CP?!
<cfhowlett> I_AM_EJACULATING, family friendly channel.  change your nick
<spittingglass> marel: screen is a program that will allow you to run programs while you don't have an active connection. It's persistent
<I_AM_EJACULATING> cfhowlett, ok one sec
<hell_> hi
<Schilling> St1gma: is there a way to install and unpack from terminal?
<kostkon> Schilling, sublime 3 offers a deb, it's still in beta though but more up-to-date it seems http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<I_AM_NOT_CUMMING> :D better?
<cfhowlett> !ops | I_AM_NOT_CUMMING,
<ubottu> I_AM_NOT_CUMMING,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<marel> spittingglass: will I be able to know when it's done later ?
<spittingglass> marel: yes. Do sure apt-get install screen in console. Then man screen to learn how to use it
<plasmasnake> i prefer tmux myself
<St1gma> Screen is awesome
<St1gma> been using it for ages
<ubuntuisloved_> marel: http://aperiodic.net/screen/quick_reference
<spittingglass> plasmasnake: it would run into the same problem, if he disconnected rsync would get killed as well
<St1gma> ctrl+A D to disconnect
<plasmasnake> spittingglass: oh no i meant, if he killed his cp mid-way, could he use rsync so that it wouldn't start all over again, and instead copy the left-over stuff
<St1gma> then #screen -ls  to find out if you have any screens running
<ubuntuisloved_> marel: rsync won't force you to start over it will copy from where you left off.
<spittingglass> plasmasnake: need some sort of manager in the background to ensure the process is still running on disconnect
<spittingglass> Oh the resume, yeah, rsync would be the way to go with that
<plasmasnake> my suggestion was going to be that he cancel his cp, start a screen/tmux session, and then do rsync so it wouldn't have to copy all the files that had already copied
<plasmasnake> and then he could safely disconnect the ssh session
<spittingglass> Yeah, that be the best option. rsync in a screen/tmux session
<Schilling> St1gma: I can't seem to get it to unpack. Says no such directory even though I'm in the directory with the tar file...
<St1gma> Schilling: What command are you using?
<Schilling> ./sublime_text
<ubuntuisloved_> tar -xvf filename.tar
<Schilling> I"m trying to get it to unpack to a specific location (applications/sublime)
<ubuntuisloved_> Tar -xvf filename.tar /applications/sublime
<ubuntuisloved_> Assuming that's the path you needed.
<St1gma> you would need to -C
<ubuntuisloved_> Yes -C before path
<St1gma> tar -xvf filename.tar -C <path>
<St1gma>      -C directory
<St1gma>              In c and r mode, this changes the directory before adding the following files.  In x mode, change directories after opening the archive but
<St1gma>              before extracting entries from the archive.
<Schilling> man...
<Schilling> I thought i'd just do an apt-get install sublime
<Schilling> and be done with it. :P
<Schilling> Now I don't know which way is up...
<St1gma> LOL
<ubuntuisloved_> What Lang? Sublime is not as full featured as an ide like eclipse. It's more a lightweight editor. Might wanna try that.
<Schilling> I do PHP, HTML, JS, Node...
<Schilling> Lots of stuff.
<Schilling> Been using SLT for a while now.
<ubuntuisloved_> Some people love it. I prefer eclipse for everything. But I do many langs with it too. Php Java c++ etc...
<Schilling> I'm always open to new ideas.
<Gr4cchus> can dd be used to create a windows usb bootable thumb drive?
<ubuntuisloved_> I hated it at first years ago but it grows quickly on you. Now I can't live without it.
<ubuntuisloved_> To install windows or run it off usb?
<Gr4cchus> to install windows from the usb
<OerHeks> Gr4cchus, nope
<ubuntuisloved_> http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux
<Gr4cchus> you can with a bunch of other OS's , wonder why it doesnt work for windows
<OerHeks> Gr4cchus, ask in ##windows?
<ubuntuisloved_> Why would u want to?
<Gr4cchus> wait what this article has you use dd
<OerHeks> Gr4cchus, or read that serverfault url, you need some steps more than DD
<Gr4cchus> why would i want to what?
<ubuntuisloved_> Have u tried unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntuisloved_> Never mind I think windows is not supported
<Gr4cchus> thats what i used and am going to try
<Gr4cchus> if it doesnt work i blame everything on you
<Gr4cchus> plus more
<Gr4cchus> X 1024
<ubuntuisloved_> It might be the boot loader is not getting installed
<ubuntuisloved_> Get in line behind my wife it's gonna be a long wait
<Gr4cchus> even if it does work im going to get screwed and it will prob mess up my grub
<ubuntuisloved_> Are u wiping out linux for winbloze?
<ubuntuisloved_> Or dual booting
<Gr4cchus> not sure yet
<plasmasnake> Gr4cchus: it will definitely screw up your grub, you'll have to repair it after installing windows
<plasmasnake> windows is obnoxious like that lol
<Gr4cchus> setting up kvm passthrough has not been very successful
<Scruffy_FL> Hi!  So, I got the USB drive working (thanks again everyone!)
<Scruffy_FL> I'm in the install
<Scruffy_FL> And the creation of swap space in partion #6 failed...
<Scruffy_FL> and the install won't go any further.
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, stop dropping breadcrumbs please.  the error message will state WHY things fail.
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, and/or screenshots are helpful
<Scruffy_FL> "The creation of swap space in partition #6 of SCSI7 (0,0,0) (sbd) failed."
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, picture
<Scruffy_FL> I do not see any further information regarding this error.
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, screenshot of your partition scheme
<plasmasnake> what the
<plasmasnake> SCSI7 and sdb sounds suspicious
<plasmasnake> i wonder if it's trying to partition your USB stick instead of your actual HD
<cfhowlett> plasmasnake, that's why I asked for a pic
<ubuntuisloved_> Are you also keeping other partitions as well like windows on there?
<ubuntuisloved_> Is this set as a logical partition?
<Scruffy_FL> I was trying to geep windows there.
<Scruffy_FL> Sorry, tring to figure out the best way to get you a screen shot
<cfhowlett> Scruffy_FL, imgur
<plasmasnake> or dropbox
<cfhowlett> plasmasnake, blocked in China ...
<plasmasnake> interesting
<plasmasnake> seems like an odd service to block
<xavii> is there any /etc/rc.local type file i can use to execute commands after i resume from sleep?
<ubuntuisloved_> List out your partitions please
<somsip> xavii: look into /etc/pm/sleep.d
<somsip> !info pm-utils | xavii
<ubottu> xavii: pm-utils (source: pm-utils): utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-15 (utopic), package size 49 kB, installed size 334 kB
<ObrienDave> merry krishna and bah-humbug all ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, happy festivus
<Guest87322> hi to all
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<Guest87322> i have a problem in linux
<mjayk> fire away Guest87322
<White_Cat> Hi, I have an ubuntu-server installation (14.04.1). My df -h looks like this: http://pastebin.com/yEsPAShd
<Guest87322> not in ubuntu but not really mater
<White_Cat> I installed with a usb flashdisk
<bekks> Guest87322: This is Ubuntu support only, I guess.
<White_Cat> shouldnt I have an sda1 ?
<White_Cat> I am confused
<White_Cat> currently the computer does not boot without the flashdrive
<ObrienDave> Guest87322, depends on the issue
<Guest87322> i know but my problem is universal
<Guest87322> how to disable default screen keyboard
<Guest87322> in gnome was a screen keyboard
<Guest87322> how to disable it
<Guest87322> but please not tell me about Universal access
<Guest87322> settings
<Guest87322> i try to enable or disable not working
<Guest87322> hellooo
<Guest87322> somebody can tell me how to disable default screen keyboard in ubuntu
<Sharetel> Hi, I have installed Java JDK 1.7 but an application says please install Java 1.6 or above on my Ubuntu server. May I please know what could be missing here?
<Seveas> Sharetel: how did you install java?
<Sharetel> Seveas: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Seveas> that should do the trick, but maybe the application wants the jdk?
<Sharetel> Seveas: is there any specific path that needs to be defined specifically?
<Seveas> Sharetel: try installing openjdk-7-jdk. If that doesn't work, you'll need to tell us a lot more about the application, such as which application it is, and which command is giving you this output. And the full output of it.
<Sharetel> Seaves: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-7/openjdk-7-jdk_7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<_joey> each time I restart modem /etc/resolv.conf looses manually added nameserver. How do I stop that?
<Seveas> _joey: /etc/resolv.conf is managed by NetworkManager, so configure NetworkManager to do the right thing
<Seveas> Sharetel: looks like you have a busted DNS setup
<_joey> Seveas: I am not sure how to configure it to do 'the right thing'
<Eldunar> Hello guys can u help me with error http://pastebin.com/zEg4c7k8 ?
<Sharetel> Seveas: I tried this sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Sharetel> and sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Sharetel> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<Sharetel> yet same issue
<Eldunar> Hello guys can u help me with error http://pastebin.com/zEg4c7k8 ?
<jatt> Eldunar: that doesn't look like an error but a warning. does eclipse run correctly?
<Eldunar> not nothing happens,
<jatt> Eldunar: are you running a 32bit or 64bit version of eclipse?
<Waheedi> Hey folks, I'm having a problem, i installed ubuntu 12.04 on a pc. I formatted the hard drive to ext4 and I want reformat it again to NTFS
<Sharetel> Seveas, thanks indeed
<bekks> Waheedi: And whats the problem?
<Waheedi> i tried: parted /dev/sda1 mkpart primary ntfs 10G 350G  bekks
<bekks> Waheedi: parted doesnt format anything. It creates partitions.
<Waheedi> aha good to know
<Waheedi> what could i use to format?
<Eldunar> which dark theme for Xubuntu is best? i mean inner piece of window
<Silenced> Could some one help me out in extending my /home folfer size
<Silenced> Ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> !info mkfs | Waheedi
<ubottu> Waheedi: Package mkfs does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !find mkfs | Waheedi
<ubottu> Waheedi: File mkfs found in btrfs-tools, cpmtools, dosfstools, e2fsprogs, exfat-utils, f2fs-tools, gfs2-utils, hfsprogs, jfsutils, kvpm (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mkfs&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<Eldunar> which dark theme for Xubuntu is best? i mean inner piece of window
<dadu> eto na si redshorts lol
<tomhardy> i'm copying from CompA-HDD2 to CompA-HDD3  if i copy stuff from CompB-HDD1 to CompA-HDD1 will CompA's internal copying be slower or the same
<Sharetel> Seveas: Am back to square one, same error of Checking Java 1.6 or above installation...FAIL
<Sharetel> java -version
<Sharetel> java version "1.7.0_65"
<Sharetel> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Laddu> seeking help on pointer in c ....can ny one redirect me to ryt place?
<am11> hello
<linuxmint> Hi, I have 3 HDDs. # df -h only shows /dev/sda and not /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc. Do I need to reformat HDD b and C?
<Seveas> linuxmint: df -h only shows mounted partitions. Does fdisk -l show the drives?
<Seveas> also. linux mint isn't supported here
<linuxmint> Seveas: oh. Yes, fdisk -l shows all drives.
<linuxmint> Seveas: I'm setting up mhddfs, so I hope it will work.
<Seveas> linuxmint: that sounds like a horrible hack. The usual way of doing this is with lvm
<linuxmint> Seveas: oh, ok. It's my first time. I'll look up lvm.
<Seveas> linuxmint: it'll mean a reinstall though to do lvm properly
<linuxmint> Seveas: that's fine, I prefer to have it done properly.
<am11> hello guys, is there a way to downgrade glibc, so the binaries compiled by GCC (4.4.5, with c++11 support) works across all linux distributions?
<am11> when we build binary on Ubuntu 12, it fails to run on older CentOS or Fedora et al.
<Seveas> linuxmint: in that case: reinstall and choose manual partitioning. On hda, make a 200mb boot partition and make the rest a physical volume (pv) for lvm. hdb and hdc should be just pv's. Then make a volume group (vg) out of these three pv's and make an lv for swap and one for / (and maybe one for /home). If you make them small-ish you can extend them later to your needs.
<Seveas> linuxmint: one downside of both this and mhddfs, is that when any disk fails, all your data will become unrecoverable, so do invest in backups :)
<Seveas> am11: build on the oldest you want to support.
<linuxmint> Seveas: yes, these HDDs will be on a 2nd computer which will have 1 month backups. My 1st computer will have daily or weekly backups and send these over to computer2. That's my plan anyway.
<am11> Seveas: you mean oldest glibc (regardless flavors: Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS)?
<Seveas> am11: oldest os, which will mean oldest glibc.
<am11> Seveas: it is a C++ addon for node.js npm package node-sass, which will be downloaded by people using older / newer versions of various linux distributions. would generating binary on one distribution (older version) guranttee the forward compatibility on newer versions and parallel compatibility across the distributions?
<hichamat> Question : the domain of my website is mysite.fr and I have a development server 'ubuntu 12' in local 192.168.1.4, I copied the source code of my website in /var/www I want to redirect mysite.fr to the local server (192.168.1.4) not to the remote server
<greyster> hello everyone
<greyster> dynamic lot here lol
<Seveas> am11: no. But the other way around (building on something newer) will guarantee that it won't work :)
<Seveas> hichamat: you mean for yourself now for developing or for the world?
<mehrdad> .
<boriseto> I have a problem with my wifi on Ubuntu 14.04. The adapter is Ralink RT3290 and the weird thing is that it works after booting the laptop, but only for a while, then it disconnects randomly. There is no way to know when it happens (at least none that I know).
<boriseto> After it is disconnected it gets disabled and I can't enable it.
<boriseto> Any suggestions?
<rzeka> I've got domain A on server. Now I've got 2 more servers. I'd like to run DNS there on sub1.A and sub2.A. Would "A" records be enough?
<White_Cat> I am struggling with a grub issue
<White_Cat> despite having lunch just now :p
<White_Cat> basically it seems like my boot loader is on a usb flashdisk and my hdd does not have one
<Guest21028> Can anyone tell me how to install flash plugin?
<Mehdii> instal invedia graphic kard
<Mehdii> error :
<Mehdii> bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: No such file or directory
<Mehdii> pleas help me
<Mehdii> tnd
<Mehdii> tnx
<linuxmint> Seveas: thanks. All I need for backup is the 3 HDDs to store data. Sounds like the LVM isn't so good due to one breaks they all break. Really, I just need to fill up HDD1, then I could 'activate' sending backups to HDD2, then HDD3 and so on.
<linuxmint> Seveas: actually, sounds like mhddfs is better than lvm. mhddfs will save other disks if one breaks, unless I'm mistaken.
<linuxmint> so, making 200 MB partition and the rest a pv for lvm. Do I select the option: Guided - use entire partition, LVM VG ubuntu-vg, LV root, or Guided - resize SCSI3 (0,1,0) (sdb (this should be on sda)) and use freed space?
<White_Cat> So I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing and ran sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<White_Cat> I still cant seem to boot via UEFI
<christian_> can anyone help me? i want to install twonky-server via a ppa but i cant install it i need the ffmpeg for that but on 14.10 ubuntu i not find that package
<bhanu> hi
<kurzgesagt> hi
<bhanu> where r u from?
<White_Cat> any suggestions to me?
<bhanu> no
<DrIranian> I bought an Ubuntu install DVD, but it failed to install GRUB
<DrIranian> is there something wrong with the DVD or my laptop?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<DrIranian> BluesKaj_: yo
<BluesKaj_> hey DrIranian
<knoppix> hallo ich bin neu hier
<DrIranian> knoppix: Wilkommen
<knoppix> ich habe noch keinen namen
<ObrienDave> !gr | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ObrienDave> !de | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kurzgesagt> hey
<knoppix> vielen dank und frohe weihnachten an alle. bin dann weg.
<marshal0505> Frohe weihnachten knoppix !
<linuxmint> How can I setup multiple hard drives for storage? Parition wit LVM, mhddfs or RAID? I would like 1 HDD to store, then when full, I use the 2nd HDD. I am trying to avoid if 1 HDD breaks, the other HDDs won't work too.
<DrIranian> Frohe weighnachten  :) :)
<DrIranian> (knoppix: )
<kurzgesagt> I dont know :(
<kurzgesagt> im thinking about switching from debian. do you suggest unity or gnome ?
<ikonia> whatever you like best,
<kurzgesagt> i haven't used unity before. so i don't know if its worth getting used to.
<kurzgesagt> but fair point
<flashram> Ben64: so how do i resolve the irq message pops
<flashram> ?.?
<BluesKaj_> kurzgesagt, there;s KDE as well
<kurzgesagt> I had some negative experiences with kde before
<ikonia> hence "use what you like"
<kurzgesagt> well, I will try some livecd's than for both of them, thanks :)
<ikonia> that is the best option
<ikonia> find what you like best
<DrIranian> I bought an Ubuntu install DVD, but it failed to install GRUB, is there something wrong with the DVD or my laptop?
<EriC^^> DrIranian: failed to install grub?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: Yes
<DrIranian> EriC^^: it failed to install GRUB and there was no Ubuntu option on restart, it have allocated a partition though
<EriC^^> DrIranian: is this a efi machine? win8?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: Samsung netbook
<EriC^^> win8?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: win7
<BluesKaj_> DrIranian, how old is the netbook ?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: I installed it as a partition, not virtual machine
<EriC^^> DrIranian: yes i know
<DrIranian> BluesKaj_: around 2 years, it was the cheapest I could find
<EriC^^> DrIranian: you're dual booting though, right?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: I tried to dual boot, but it didn't install grup :(
<BluesKaj_> DrIranian, ok then you have a uefi/bios
<EriC^^> DrIranian: why do you say that?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: say what?
<EriC^^> DrIranian: when you boot it goes staight to windows?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> DrIranian: that it failed to install grub, if it didn't error out during the install it probably didn't fail
<DrIranian> EriC^^: In the installation it says it failed to install grub, but it ask me to define another path, which I do
<EriC^^> DrIranian: ok
<EriC^^> DrIranian: do you have the live dvd right now?
<BluesKaj_> !uefi | DrIranian
<ubottu> DrIranian: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DrIranian> it has Megatrends BIOS :)
<DrIranian> no UEFI, I think
<BluesKaj_> all laptops and desktops have uefi  since 2010
<DrIranian> ok
<EriC^^> DrIranian: do you have the live usb?
<EriC^^> *dvd
<DrIranian> EriC^^: I did buy a DVD from a store, it's no official DVD
<DrIranian> it's homemade
<EriC^^> DrIranian: ok, do you have it?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> DrIranian: ok boot into it
<DrIranian> EriC^^: Ok, i'm in netcafe though
<EriC^^> you mean you don't have it with you right now?
<DrIranian> EriC^^: I'll save that webpage into a flash drive, read it when I get home, then I'll try reinstalling
<EriC^^> DrIranian: boot the live dvd and come back here
<CraigS> hi all
<DrIranian> EriC^^: ok thx dude, I'll try my best and report any errors
<BluesKaj_> hey CraigS
<EriC^^> and ask the channel to see if you're booted in efi and check your partition table and whatnot, you might need to chroot and reinstall grub or something
<CraigSu> anyone available who may be able to help:- I have just installed ubuntu 14.10, on a laptop with a RS880 ati in it
<CraigSu> when I plug in the HDMI from my monitor, it dual displays
<CraigSu> when I plug in the HDMI from my TV, the desktop flickers, the tv detects the input, but no display!
<EriC^^> DrIranian: no problem
<CraigSu> Any advice for the HDMI thing guys?
<kurzgesagt> i had the same problem in raspbian, I had to set the to hdmi_safe=1 in /boot/config.txt
<flux242> does anybody know where the screenlock application is configured in ubuntu? I mean how ubuntu know which screenlock app to start
<kurzgesagt> but i doupt it'll work in ubuntu too, sorry
<CraigSu> hm
<CraigSu> kurzgesagt: it's weird, I have just plugged it into my 27" monitor and it worked no problem
<CraigSu> soon as I put the TV into it, nothing.
<kurzgesagt> CraigSu: in my case the TV displayed the resolution and all in the OSD, but no image of the actual display
<CraigSu> kurzgesagt: On ubuntu it comes up with the full list of supported resolutions
<CraigSu> and it detects the display as a 7" display (lol) but then when I ask it display it just goes "no input"
<CraigSu> let me try xrandr
<kurzgesagt> weird, I'm afraid i cant help
<kurzgesagt> good luck
<CraigSu> xrandr detects everything
<CraigSu> full res, full hz
<flashdeux> so what are intresting projects to run on ubuntu ?
<CraigSu> I'm gonna try running it with the other hdmi lead for my sanity...
<CraigSu> ok, screwed hdmi off, anyone have any ideas how to get VGA to display in widescreen please? only got 1024/800 in 4:£
<CraigSu> 4:3*
<Wakey> .
<tylinux> .
<flashdeux> so what are intresting projects to run on ubuntu ?
<flashdeux> .
<flashdeux> ./runmeonce
<flashdeux> so how do i add to bashrc a script that allows display export to my windows xming and launches xterm without going into an infinite loop ?
<flashdeux> DISPLAY=ip:0.0;export DISPLAY; xterm &  >> thats the script
<flashdeux> but xterm reloads bashrc so its an infinite loop :( if in .bashrc
<nomadist> hi
<flashdeux> hi
<nomadist> I am trying to install phantomjs: using this guide http://phantomjs.org/build.html
<nomadist> I have followed the steps
<nomadist> but when I do phantomjs -v, I see that I don't have it
<flashdeux> have u set paths ?
<nomadist> I did ln -s phantomjs/bin/phantomjs /usr/local/bin/phantomjs
<nomadist> but it didn't help
<flashdeux> cd src\qt
<flashdeux> preconfig.cmd
<flashdeux> cd ..\..
<flashdeux> src\qt\bin\qmake -r
<flashdeux> nmake
<flashdeux> finally compiled ?
<unopaste> flashdeux you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nomadist> @flashdeux ok I will do that.
<flashdeux> have u ran ./build.sh ?
<nomadist> flashdeux, yes
<nomadist> so I am in src/qt.. what do I do?
<flashdeux> then there should be ./phantomjs
<flashdeux> maybe u need chmod +x ?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> my mouse keeps freezing
<g0th> together with some other video stuff
<g0th> I can "unfreeze" it by ctrl + alt + F1 and then switching back
<nomadist> flashdeux, there isnt any executable.. only thing I could find was
<g0th> any ideas why?
<flashdeux> there wasnt ? any u made a ln -s ?
<nomadist> root@crawler:~/myname# ls -l phantomjs/bin/ total 43960 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 45005494 Dec 24 08:28 phantomjs
<flashdeux> chmod +x phantomjs
<flashdeux> ./phantomjs
<dasjoe> It is already executable
<Ben64> nomadist: phantomjs is in the repositories, why are you installing it that way???
<g0th> I don't know how to debug this
<flashdeux> hi Ben64
<g0th> it's very annoying
<g0th> I also don't have a clear way to reproduce it
<g0th> It's an asus laptop
<nomadist> Ben64, repository one is old, npm one is newer but it often fails for my crawler. on the stackoverflow I saw people suggesting that its better if i build from source
<nomadist> flashdeux, ok, sorry but which phantomjs? there is phantomjs/ and phantomjs/bin/phantomjs
<Ben64> nomadist: well feel free to do that, but it may cause problems later, and we can't really give you support for it. contact the developer if you have problems
<flashdeux> in the dir u builded it do chmod +x ./phantomjs ... then enter then ./phantomjs
<flashdeux> im guessing it builded it in bin as release ?
<nomadist> ok guys , this is very strange
<nomadist> when I do ./phantomjs/bin/phantomjs
<nomadist> I get the phantomjs console so its working
<flashdeux> :)
<nomadist> but when I ln -s it to /usr/local/bin and do phantomjs -v it doesnt work
<flashdeux> exact cmd to do ln ?
<nomadist> /usr/local/bin is in $PATH I checked
<Ben64> nomadist: because that is not the proper way, contact the developer for support
<nomadist> ln -s phantomjs/bin/phantomjs /usr/local/bin/phantomjs
<flashdeux> then anywher in terminal type phantomjs
<flashdeux> or chmod +x /usr/local/bin/phantomjs
<flashdeux> oh not the proper way :p
<nomadist> root@crawler:~/scrapinghub# chmod +x /usr/local/bin/phantomjs
<nomadist> chmod: cannot access ‘/usr/local/bin/phantomjs’: Too many levels of symbolic links
<wytrzeszcz> hey
<jiraffe_> hi
<wytrzeszcz> anybody use xdmx ?
<Ben64> nomadist: still not the right way to install that, contact the developer, this channel does not support manually installed software
<nomadist> Ben64, ok. I will try. Still someone here might be of help.
<Ben64> nomadist: its not supported in this channel
<dwiktor> Hi everybody! :)
<dwiktor> I've got some good news :D This news is a KernelUP, program to automatically update the kernel in Ubuntu: Here you can find it!
<dwiktor> https://github.com/DamiaX/KernelUP
<dwiktor> It's really good
<mo0p> Anyone here us OSX on a daily basis and able to provide any insight / comparison to Ubuntu 14.x ?
<mo0p> with out being totaly biased lol
<Gazby> mo0p, in what way?
<mo0p> Gazby, i have been using Linux for past 6 years but after playing with OSX for an hour at friends house i found it to be a polished ubuntu lol
<mo0p> however, that was not enough time to find things that tick me off.. before i waste my money on new laptop was wondering if anyone here has used OSX for long period of time..
<Gazby> I would recommend you go get a mac and try it out for a couple of weeks. they have a two week no questions asked return policy
<mo0p> Aptitude, YUM, pacman etc are all epic package managers... i understand that OSX has homebrew but .. i feel this will not be the same..
<oli`> Looking for help on switching a french keyboard to input digit when capslock.
<Gazby> the thing that pisses me off most is that OS X treats you like a moron at every opportunity, but than can mostly be gotten around
<mo0p> LOL
<mo0p> thats awesome.
<Gazby> homebrew is like a better maintained third party repo
<Gazby> it's really brilliant
<mo0p> would i find most pieces of software in homebrew though? are there multiple homebrew repo's ?
<mo0p> i do hear good things about it.
<Gazby> it's probably not quite the same, but if you can't handle the differences between homebrew and apt/pacman/yum, OS X almost certainly isn't for you
<Gazby> in homebrew there are namespaces (kind of like usernames on github and such) and you add those namesapces as necessary. for example there's one where you'll find every version of PHP from 5.2 through 5.6
<Gazby> in that way, it's superior to most distro maintained repos
<mo0p> ohh, that is kinda neat ..
<Gazby> you may find that some random utility you used to love on linux is not available for OS X though
<Rudere> ciao
<Rudere> !lista
<ubottu> Rudere: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mo0p> Given that Darwin is based off *Nix, would mots of my code compile and run same as on my ubuntu build? ever run into issues like this ?
<Gazby> i don't have a significant amount of native code, so I'm the wrong person to ask. As I understand it, no, it will not be that simple.
<mo0p> sorry hehe i am not asking you to vouch for one OS over the other.. i will always use Ubuntu and Arch hehe .. just curious
<mo0p> SET /theme pandemonium
<mo0p> SET /theme doom
<Pici> mo0p: try: /set theme doom
<BluesKaj_> mo0p, those themes sound depressing :/
<Gazby> does anyone know how to get a modified ubuntu image (missing a whole lot of standard packages) up to a full server install please?
<BluesKaj_> Gazby, whynot just find the server image/iso
<Luposolitario> Ciao a tutto il sito
<BluesKaj_> !it | Luposolitario
<ubottu> Luposolitario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mo0p> hm
<tylinux> whoami
<mjayk> tylinux
<jhutchins> Does ubuntu have tasksel?
<Pici> Yes.
<jhutchins> Gazby: Tasksel is the tool you need to expand your installation.
<jhutchins> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<BluesKaj_> ikonia, are you monitoring #kubuntu ? We need some raid/mdadm advice
<Prock81> ive installed 14.04.1 mini and using i3-wm, how can i tell what drivers are used off the desktop 14.04.1? And get my hard Volume Buttons working along with Prnt Scrn and the app it open from the desktop ver.
<bleezy> can i get a hand installing rocket arena for open arena?
<bleezy> anyone here toda?
<bleezy> y
<Prock81> im here
<Prock81> looking for help to
<bleezy> Prock81, do you know how to install rocket arena for open arena ?
<Prock81> aptitude search arena
<BluesKaj_> bleezy, Prock81 , ok ask away
<Prock81> ive installed 14.04.1 mini and using i3-wm, how can i tell what drivers are used off the desktop 14.04.1? And get my hard Volume Buttons working along with Prnt Scrn and the app it open from the desktop ver.
<bleezy> BluesKaj_, do you know how to install rocket arena for open arena?
<Prock81> BluesKaj_? any idea
<peter100> my xbmc crashes on exiting?
<xjkx> "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".", my ldd ./aplication said: "libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1 (0xb38a2000)", file exists my ls -la to that gives: libxcb.so.1.1.0 on the same directory. What do I do ? Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10 I got the same error
<geforce88> ubuntu 14.04 lts dual booting windoes 8.1. windoes not booting. dual dedicated drives. UEFI issue? if so, how to fix? installed grub with sudo update-grub,grub lists windoes8.1 partition, but hangs. any idea?
<jhutchins> geforce88: Does ubuntu boot?
<geforce88> jhutchins: ubuntu boots as it's the first selection from the menu, yes. selecting windoes causes the computer to hang. i can select boot device by pressing F11 and select 2nd drive and it boots windoes
<geforce88> for the record, this computer dual booted windows 8 and 13.10 for ever with no problems.
<bleezy> geforce88, just reinstall windows then ubuntu
<geforce88> bleezy: 2 seperate drives. still need to reinstall ?
<bleezy> oh im not anything close to a pro but on a single drive it was easy
<geforce88> the windows 8 and 13.10 they were seperate pata drives. the 8.1 and 14.04 are sata. maybe thats the problem ?
<bleezy> idk know what a pata drive is
<geforce88> or should i install grub on the windoes partition and use IT as the first boot device,eh?
<geforce88> pata, the old IDE drive, the thin flay cable that was gray
<bleezy> never heard it call that always called ide drive
<geforce88> ide came in two styles. mine were pata
<geforce88> i'm going to change boot order and move the grub fdile to windoes, wish me luck
<bleezy> im runnig dual boot off siingle sata drive works great
<bleezy> 100 people in here and not that much help lol\
<BluesKaj_> bleezy, I have no idea about rocket arena
<bleezy> BluesKaj_, thanks how about unrar ?
<BluesKaj_> bleezy, I use unp, it can extract any compressed file in the terminal
<peter100> is there any audio equalizer for xbmc?
<BluesKaj_> peter100, ask in #xbmc
<peter100> nobody is replying there
<techsuperfreak> peter100 Check https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=equalizer+xbmc
<hariom> I have ntp installed but my server clock is lagging about 8 minutes. How to fix this? (I am on CLI, no GUI)
<peter100> thanks for the link
<bleezy> where can i find rocket arena 3 for open arena
<BluesKaj_> peter100, iirc , there is no eq in xbmc, but you can use alsa eq if you install it, check your package manager
<St1gma> bleezy: http://openarena.wikia.com/wiki/ModCompat/Rocket_Arena_3
<techsuperfreak> hariom http://bit.ly/1GXyqYH
<bleezy> St1gma, that link doesnt work
<St1gma> bleezy: it does. I'm looking at it
<bleezy> try to d/l it it
<bleezy> not there
<BluesKaj_> bleezy, http://www.moddb.com/mods/rocket-arena-3/downloads/rocket-arena-3
<bleezy> BluesKaj_, thats an exe file
<St1gma> I tried....
<St1gma> not something I know much about…. first time I hear about openarena
<bleezy> thanks
<peter100> BluesKaj_ already did that, though it does not sounds like an equalizer
<bleezy> hmm what else is there to do on ubuntu
<hariom> techsuperfreak: This command: "sudo ntpdate -s time.nist.gov" doesn't update the time. When I see `date`, I get the date & time lagging by 8 minutes
<hariom> techsuperfreak: ntpdate should update the time immediately I suppose
<bleezy> hariom, did you try n change in bios
<techsuperfreak> hariom did you stop the service update the time server and resatrt the ntp service?
<Enissay> How can I delete ONLY folders matched by some regex pattern (https://regex101.com/r/xK6oG0/1) using my terminal ?
<krzysztof> MARRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YER FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bleezy> I hate christmas
<krzysztof> OK
<hariom> bleezY: I am on cloud, can't change bios
<krzysztof> so happy time for You
<mo0p> i hate it too
<hariom> techsuperfreak: yea
<bleezy> bah humbug
<hariom> I have stopped ntp, the ran ntpd and then restart ntp
<hariom> date still lags 8 minutes
<bleezy> have you tried coming down from your cloud
<krzysztof> for evry one, eho don't like christmas, only happy new year:)
<bleezy> lol
<marshal0505> krzysztof: You too !
<krzysztof> thx;)
<krzysztof> bye!
<Crell> Hi folks. I have a newly installed 14.04 ubuntu-server.  So far there's nothing on it but SSH and basic LAMP.  I am trying to copy old backup files over to it, but the server keeps losing its network connection.
<Crell> It will be fine for a while, then suddenly stop connecting mid-transfer (via rsync).  I need to reboot, and then it connects to the network fine again.
<techsuperfreak> hariom I just noticed my ubuntu boxes are also 8 mins back, odd
<Crell> Any idea what I should be checking?  syslog and dmesg didn't suggest anything obvious so far...
<Crell> Running dhclient has no output.
<Enissay> Got it, nvm xD
<Stuxnet> Hi everyone. Is there an ubuntu server specific channel?
<marshal0505> #ubuntu-server ?
<tieinv> #ubuntu-server
<Stuxnet> I'll try it, thanks.
<Stuxnet> <newbie. Thanks!
 * Crell wanders over there, too.
<techsuperfreak> hariom I just reran the command and the clock it correct
<bleezy> how do i find qhere my openarena folder is
<techsuperfreak> bleezy try using locate or find
<squinty> bleezy:  in terminal you can use the "locate", "find" and "whereis" commands
<bleezy> permission wont let me extract files
<squinty> bleezy:  to make sure your database is current you can run  sudo updatedb   before running the "locate" command
<hariom> techsuperfreak: I ran that command 3 times but date still shows time lag
<hariom> same time lag
<techsuperfreak> hariom what time server are you using?
<hariom> techsuperfreak: Tried asia.pool.ntp.org  and 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<techsuperfreak> hariom try jp.pool.ntp.org or aany of the others at http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/asia
<bleezy> archive manager wont let me extract to a folder because of permission?
<squinty> bleezy:  try in terminal    sudo file-roller  and then migrate to your file
<bleezy> squinty, thanks
<bleezy> squinty, now the folder says i dont have permission to view it
<hichamat> I have eclipse folder in /home/ How to create a shortcut of eclipse executable in /home/user/Desktop
<hariom> techsuperfreak: no effect. Tried other servers from pool
<hariom> ntpdate should update the time immediately but doesn't seem to be happening
<slainr> is it worth to have an LPI certification? I'm an web developer...
<jatt> nope
<slainr> haha
<Crell> slainr: If you're in web dev and care about certs, get certs more directly related to web dev.
<Crell> Or just get a good portfolio. :-)
<slainr> Crell, I don't care about that, but I was thinking to had something in my curriculum, haha
<cfedde> having some admin grounding will help with your webdesign.
<Crell> You should know your way around a server, but sysadmin certs won't be much use as a web dev.
<slainr> yeah, sure
<slainr> I'm using linux about an 1 year
<hariom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9612107/
<hariom> techsuperfreak:^
<techsuperfreak> hariom Still here, just working a ton of issues
<Crell> Question: I've a 14.04 server that seems to be refusing to reassociate an IP address.  My router/DHCP server is setup to give it a reserved IP address, and it works after boot, but subsequent dhclient runs never get a response.
<Crell> ... why?
<bodhi_zazen> Crell, disable dhclient ;)
<techsuperfreak> hariom are you able to resolve the host us.pool.ntp.org?
<Crell> bodhi_zazen: It's the same thing that's on this laptop and working fine for days on end...
<Crell> At least I presume so; DHCP just works(tm) on the laptop so I haven't messed with it. :-)
<Prock811> crell , try using wicd-curses
<hariom> techsuperfreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9612134/
<Crell> Prock811: Not installed; and I can't apt-get it because it still won't get an address.
<Gazby> jhutchins, thank you for the advice. Since I don't want to add a web server, or dns server etc, which option in tasksel would bring me to a full base installation please?
<Crell> It is not just a matter of which client I use myself; it boots up fine, but then after a while loses its address and doesn't get it back.
<bodhi_zazen> Crell, server or desktop ?
<bodhi_zazen> network-manager or manual config ?
<Crell> ubuntu-server 14.04, default installation.
<bodhi_zazen> you could just remove nm and manually config
<Crell> network-manager I presume; static DHCP served from my router.
<Crell> Maybe, but I'd prefer to figure out the root cause than to abandon DHCP.
<techsuperfreak> hariom us.pool.ntp.org uses round robin DNs, so try again a few times and see if you get a diff response from sudo ntpdate -bv us.pool.ntp.org
<bodhi_zazen> Crell, http://askubuntu.com/questions/431682/how-do-i-use-etc-network-interfaces-instead-of-network-manager'
<Prock811> Crell i install 14.04.1 Mini and i use wicd-curses network manager and it works perfistly
<kref> test
<autrilla> I have two netowrk interfaces, eth0 and eth1, and I can't ping the eth1 address from my network, but I can ping eth0.What couldcause this? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/32d5bc412ce00247e8c6
<bodhi_zazen> Crell, hard to tell, could be anything from your router to your network card to a misconfiguration in Ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> but generally you do no use dhcp to set a static ip
<bodhi_zazen> or at least I don't
<autrilla> eth0 was set up by my hosting provider, for eth1 I just let DHCP get the IP etc. It matches the one my provider says it should have
<bodhi_zazen> wb Corey84
<Corey84> didnt know you hung out here too
<Crell> And bodhi left...
<cpined> hello, I installed GNOME 64 bit on a laptop that had ubuntu running.  The new install did not include WIFI, the previous ubuntu did have WIFI.  Can anyone please help?
<cfedde> cpined: you added the gnome package to an existing laptop and now you don't have wifi?
<cpined> cfedde, no...I installed ubuntu as the only OS on the laptop and wifi is not an option.  My previous Ubuntu had wifi abilities.  Basically I removed the previous Ubuntu and installed a new one.
<cfedde> cpined: ah.  I would have expected wifi to be bart of the new one too.  The old one was a 32 bit OS?
<cpined> cfedde, it was 64 bit.  Boy do I regret what I did.
<apoth>  ##rlc
<cfedde> cpined: can you use a wired network on that device?
<cpined> yes
<cfedde> cpined: you might want to be sure that everything is updated before giving up
<cpined> cfedde, but I need the wifi, it is a lap top.
<cfedde> cpined: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-update;
<cpined> cfedde, brand spanking new install...I did run the updates.
<Crell> How do I determine what DNS server a DHCP-configured system is currently using?
<EriC^^> cpined: what does lspci say?
<techsuperfreak> hariom Any luck?
<cfedde> cpined: sounds frustrating.
<hariom> techsuperfreak: no. It appears that it is not working due to VPS
<cfedde> Crell: iirc ubuntu installs dnsmasq locally even on dumb clients.
<Crell> Meaning?
<hariom> techsuperfreak:Other VPS may depend on it
<EriC^^> cpined: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> cfedde: annoyingly, that's true.
<Crell> I am trying to statically configure my server, to see if that works around the DHCP issues it's having.  But I need to know what DNS to give it.
<Seveas> Crell: check /var/log/messages
<techsuperfreak> hariom Check out this thread http://bit.ly/1zicbXo
<Seveas> Crell: err, that's /var/log/syslog
<cfedde> Crell: meaning that /etc/resolv.conf will tell you that your server is the loopback.
<Crell> Seveas: Ah ha, grepping there gives me an answer, thanks.
<Seveas> dennis@spirit:~$ grep -i dnsm /var/log/syslog.1
<Seveas> Dec 23 21:28:21 spirit dnsmasq[27367]: setting upstream servers from DBus
<Seveas> Dec 23 21:28:21 spirit dnsmasq[27367]: using nameserver 10.42.1.1#53
<cpined> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/B4B8pikq
 * Crell goes to see if that worked.
<EriC^^> cpined: you have a broadcom card, go to additional drivers and select it
<xvx> Pae error when booting from USB - http://pbrd.co/1zTT8FO - what to do?
<cpined> EriC^^, it shows no additional drivers available.
<EriC^^> cpined: ok
<EriC^^> cpined: try sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Crell> Aaaand no that didn't work. Static IP configuration == no IP at reboot.
<Crell> I don't know why anyone bothers with static IP anymore. I can't recall the last time it worked properly for me.
<cfedde> NetworkManager gets in the way
<Crell> joy.
<Crell> Of note, when I try run services networking restart, the first line is "Job failed while stopping".
<Crell> Followed by "Job is already running".
<cpined> EriC^^, ok, installed.  Do i need a restart?
<athan> Do all upstart jobs start on boot? Or is there some kind of runlevel hackary going on?
<EriC^^> cpined: try modprobe b43
<EriC^^> sudo modprobe b43
<cpined> EriC^^, nothing happens.  The cursor just hangs.
<EriC^^> try sudo modprobe wl
<Zebra111> How can I completely uninstall quassel on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> cpined: btw what does lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<daniel> v
<EriC^^> return?
<cpined> EriC^^, nothing.
<cpined> is it a gnome issue?  because I did not install unity?
<cpined> EriC^^, under network I only have Wired and Network proxy options.
<teward> cpined: the device not being shown in `lspci` wouldn't be a desktop-environment specific issue
<Guest93961> i have a problem to install google chrome on linuz how should i do ?
<EriC^^> cpined: try rfkill unblock all
<Guest93961> ??
<cpined> I feel like I need my old install back.  Ubuntu server then install ubuntu-gnome-desktop.
<teward> Guest93961: what did you try already
<Guest93961> must i use ubuntu ??
<jatt> maybe
<teward> Guest93961: if you're not using Ubuntu you're in the wrong support channel
<cpined> EriC^^, ok, I tried that.
<teward> Guest93961: this channel only services Ubuntu
<EriC^^> cpined: try sudo modprobe -r wl && sudo modprobe b43
<Guest93961> ok
<cpined> EriC^^, modprobe: FATAL: Module wl is in use.
<EriC^^> cpined: try to restart
<inwx> hi all
<Tr0il> salve, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<cfedde> does "ip addr" show the wifi device?
<cpined> EriC^^, ok.  On a different note, restart hangs so I have to press the power button.
<Tr0il> hello, could anybody help me with xchat in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> cpined: when it hangs press esc and see what it's hanging on
<cpined> EriC^^, I restarted, what am I looking for?
<squinty> Tr0il:  just type in your problem and if someone can help they will reply
<Tr0il> there is an irc server I have problem connecting to
<Tr0il> irc.tiscali.it
<EriC^^> when it hangs press esc, you should get the screen saying unmounting filesystems ... etc. see what it's hanging on
<EriC^^> and any errors
<Tr0il> the first time I try I can connect to that irc server, then, if I disconnect I can't connect to it no longer, why?
<cpined> EriC^^, same wifi issue, not showing up.
<Tr0il> I tried xchat in a Windws enviroment and this thing doesn't happen
<teward> Tr0il: was it giving you any kind of errors?
<Tr0il> yes
<EriC^^> cpined: type lsmod | grep b43
<Tr0il> it takes a long time and then it says: server unavailable
<cpined> EriC^^, thanks for your help.  Need to go to work now.
<EriC^^> cpined: ok check dmesg when you have time
<Tr0il> but the first time I try I can connect to that server
<hibajugala> ls
<neionz> for some reason gedit likes to freeze. Any widely known reason why?
<hibajugala> ls -a
<hibajugala> ls -a
<EriC^^> Tr0il: try to add the port maybe
<EriC^^> Tr0il: /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<EriC^^> 8001 works for me while others don't sometimes
<Tr0il> ok the port for irc.tiscali.it should be 6667
<Tr0il> I try to manually insert it
<Tr0il> if you have xchat running on ubuntu can you please try to connect to irc.tiscali.it?
<inkjetunito> lo. i installed kubuntu-desktop by using the 14.04 server image. works fine, but the wired network interface isn't managed by networkmanager?
<Tr0il> what's the name of the wired network interface inketunito?
<Tr0il> the model I mean
<teward> is it dangerous to install gcc-4.7 alongside default installed
<compdoc> inkjetunito, look at the file /etc/network/interfaces
<inkjetunito> compdoc: thanks!
<compdoc> thats where you would manually set it
<zykotick9>  inkjetunito fyi, comment all the eth0 setting to get N-M to "manage" it...
<inkjetunito> compdoc: yeah, looks like it was configured there. thanks for the quick response
<inkjetunito> zykotick9: ty
<flashdeux> icu.cpp:42:28: fatal error: unicode/utypes.h: Bestand of map bestaat niet #include <unicode/utypes.h>
<flashdeux> where to get those again *shrugs*
<teward> is it dangerous to install gcc-4.7 alongside default installed gcc and such?
<flashdeux> u can set gcc
<Seveas> flashdeux: libicu-dev (apt-file search is awesome!)
<flashdeux> how to get uci dev on ubuntu ? ah thanks :)
<flashdeux> how does apt-file work ?
<flashdeux> it tells me in what package i can find what file or soem ?
<flashdeux> now to let make bake pie for an half hour
<flashdeux> :)
<Crell> Question.  Is network-manager supposed to be installed on a headless server, or is it just for GUIs?
<squinty> flashdeux: fwiw, http://packages.ubuntu.com/  ->  Search the contents of packages   is also useful.
<flashdeux> Crell: i would gess its for x
<flashdeux> or desktop versions
<flashdeux> ifconfig eth0 down/up for cmdline
<Crell> Yeah, that's not working in my case.
<Crell> After the computer's been up for a little while it loses its connection and won't reconnect until I reboot.
<Crell> static configuration doesn't work at all.
<Crell> And manually bouncing doesn't fix it.  Needs reboot.
<Crell> guh.  OK, yeah, network-manager wants to install half of Gnome.
<Crell> Not happening.
<Crell> So why a I still having this networking issue?
<squinty> fwiw, whoever was experiencing ntp problems... just did an update and new ntp and ntpdate were included
<robynata> :-D
<lionrouge> could anyone please help me?
<lionrouge> adter updating 14.04 to 14.10 my Ubuntu has broken
<lionrouge> it shows the login screen but after logon it doesn't show Unity panels
<lionrouge> i tried to remove fglrx and use open-source driver, tried to turn off quiet and splash in grub - no effect
<inkjetunito> try making a new users
<inkjetunito> -s
<lionrouge> inkjetunito: i need to make new users ?
<squinty> lionrouge:  removing splash and quiet is only for displaying what is loading while booting... it doesn't do anything video wise.
<squinty> lionrouge:  Start a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... im trying to install hhvm, and the install guide says i can get it via sudo apt-get install hhvm, but apt-cache search hhvm returns nothing. is there some ppa i need to add?
<nickdeux> so what are the most intresting ubuntu project or to be run on ubuntu by xmas 2014 ?.?
<squinty> lionrouge:  try that to see if your desktop comes up.  also might want to try logging onto the guest account to see if the screen is OK there
<Justiiii> hello
<nickdeux> hi
<Justiiii> merry christmas to all
<squinty> dts|pokeball:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  ->  Search the contents of packages
<nickdeux> merry xmass
<lionrouge> squinty: guest is ok - evrything works
<dts|pokeball> squinty, its not in there
<lionrouge> looks like it's some rights issue
<Justiiii> can someone help me?
<nickdeux> with ?
<Justiiii> adding a 2nd ip address
<Justiiii> to my ubuntu system
<squinty> Justiiii:  do not pm people without asking first
<Justiiii> auto lo
<Justiiii> iface lo inet loopback
<Justiiii> auto em1
<Justiiii> iface em1 inet manual
<Justiiii> auto em1.1014
<Justiiii> iface em1.1014 inet static
<unopaste> Justiiii you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nickdeux> Justiiii: what makes u think i know ?
<whitehat-hacker> tada
<whitehat-hacker> i want to promote skype
<whitehat-hacker> http://cryptohex.wordpress.com/2014/12/23/we-0x71-xc-our-is-please-to-announce-our-public-skype-channel-and-core-team-skype-channel/
<whitehat-hacker> :)
<whitehat-hacker> skype.com
<whitehat-hacker> is for linux and mac too
<nickdeux> lol
<nickdeux> micrsoft promotion in #ubuntu ?.?
<bubbasaures> there is a chat channel #ubuntu-offtopic  this is support
<lionrouge> squinty: i removed .config/dconf and repaired it
<lionrouge> but i have done it before. How could this issue come back ?
<squinty> lionrouge:  good to hear. thanks for the update :)
<lionrouge> that's what happens when you try to bring Windows crap (the registry - which is similar to dconf) to Linux
<nickdeux> so what are the most intresting ubuntu project or to be run on ubuntu by xmas 2014 ?.?
<nickdeux> any xmas releases ?
<squinty> nickdeux:  support only  please use ubuntu-offtopic
<aktx> Justiiii, hi, can we talk here
<aktx> Justiiii, so can you try "ifconfig -a" to list all the interfaces
<aktx> then if you see a down interface, do "ifconfig <interface> up"
<aktx> you may need to do it as sudo so "sudo ifconfig <interface> up"
<Justiiii> em1.1014  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e8:39:35:3b:a2:0e
<khaya> I have ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop connected to my lan wirelessly. I want to setup an unattended system update at midnight.  How do I do that?
<Justiiii> this is the name of the 1st ip address
<Justiiii> adapter
<Justiiii> how do i add a 2nd static ip
<aktx> Justiiii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/StaticIP
<aktx> so two things, 1) do you see the adapter you want to configure static ip on and 2) how do you configure the static ip
<aktx> so #1, do you see the adapter? is it on the list when you do "ifconfig" ?
<Justiiii> no
<aktx> okay so then can you try "ifconfig -a"
<aktx> and paste the result in pastebin.org
<aktx> and link the paste here
<Caleb---> is there a nice working weather indicator for ubuntu 14.10?
<dts|pokeball> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9612761/
<dts|pokeball> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dts|pokeball> ty
<nickdeux> can ubuntu do a softap network connection adding like this windows batch file does ?
<nickdeux> i setup lan to share with wifi2
<daftykins> wifi hotspot? yes via network manager
<nickdeux> thats actually a ssid wlan ap with ssid softap and password mypassword
<nickdeux> *mysoftap
<daftykins> no need for additional software.
<nickdeux> without network manager i mean ?
<daftykins> so you have some script on Windows and want to know how to get the same thing on ubuntu? look it up :)
<nickdeux> i dont call a script software tho
<nickdeux> netsh wlan stop hostednetwork
<nickdeux> netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=Mysoftap key=mypassword keyUsage=persistent
<nickdeux> netsh wlan start hostednetwork
<daftykins> yeah this isn't the place for windows talk.
<nickdeux> thats all thers to it in two bats
<nickdeux> start and stop
<daftykins> you should've used a pastebin.
<nickdeux> how do i do that on ubuntu u pastebinit ?
<daftykins> sorry not even vaguely interested in looking into that on Christmas Eve
<nickdeux> hah
<nickdeux> u just couldnt tell
<nickdeux> it creates an adapter and i setup share lan and it works
<daftykins> right and i'm saying it can be done with NM
<nickdeux> with network manager i cant even piss straight
<nickdeux> sorry but just cant solve the problems with that manager alone
<nickdeux> why not a network-config tool ?
<nickdeux> should i pick gnome-desktop in tasksel if i want to have slick ubuntu ?
<compdoc> I like ubuntu server + minimal Mate desktop. very sweet
<nickdeux> or VM server :)
<nickdeux> what exactly is mate using vlc ?
<OerHeks> nickdeux, nope, vlc is optional
<nickdeux> know any more intresting projects compdoc  ? xmas releases ? wifi softap for ubuntu ?
<daftykins> nickdeux: network manager manages the network connections as-is, to try and use something else would involve fighting with it.
<daftykins> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: wpa (2.1-0ubuntu4)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 449 kB, installed size 1355 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<OerHeks> ignossi, please don't spam, thanks
<daftykins> nickdeux: ^
<daftykins> OerHeks: have reported that user but no ops are awake ;)
<compdoc> I tend to modify /etc/network/interfaces  and leave network manager to the experts
<daftykins> we're talking wireless hotspot provision here i think
<nickdeux> so daftykins could Justiii have used his lan to net and his wlan0 to connect to softAP and his wlan1 as hostapd ?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<nickdeux> then he would have second static in network manager
<daftykins> you don't make much sense to me i'm afraid.
<nickdeux> k thkx tho
<qkzoo1978> Does anyone know how to get Sylpheed to run from the system tray all the time, and not just when you have it open?
<dts|pokeball> daftykins, that didnt work
<daftykins> dts|pokeball: uh-huh, it was an initial step. rather than "it dun work" you could show some pastebin evidence :)
<qkzoo1978> ignossi is spamming.
<dts|pokeball> daftykins, well i ran that and then ran apt-get install hhvm
<dts|pokeball> which produced the same result
<dts|pokeball> i wasnt aware it was just the first step
<ObrienDave> dts|pokeball, apt-get -f install
<catbusters> Is there any way I could see the bandwidth usage for an interface since the time I installed Ubuntu? I tried nload but it seems it only shows usage since last reboot
<nickdeux> daftykins: one last thing how do i setup ics or share connection between two adapters ?
<ObrienDave> dts|pokeball, then      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickdeux> catbusters: put the result in a database tadada
<dts|pokeball> ObrienDave, and just to make sure i understand, its literally just apt-get -f install. no package?
<OerHeks> catbusters, no. only from the point of logging.
<catbusters> nickdeux: You misunderstood me. I want to see my usage going backward, not keep a log of it going forward
<ObrienDave> dts|pokeball, that fixes broken packages first
<eli77> !<factoid>
<catbusters> OerHeks: So is there anything else I could use to see my usage till date?
<catbusters> I remember in Windows it shows you your usage per network
<OerHeks> catbusters, maybe your ISP can tell
<catbusters> OerHeks: they wouldn't be able to tell my usage per device though
<OerHeks> catbusters, that wasn't your original question.
<catbusters> OerHeks: I only want to know the bandwidth usage for a specific computer
<catbusters> And there are many computers connected to the network
<flashdeux> catbusters: then turn the log output program result the database backward
<flashdeux> catbusters: talk yo to ur isp if u want to know there clients
<dts|pokeball> ObrienDave, i ran all of that, and sudo apt-get install hhvm is still giving the same answer
<ObrienDave> !find hhvm
<ubottu> Package/file hhvm does not exist in utopic
<rww> eli77: do you need ubottu help?
<dts|pokeball> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-hhvm-hiphop-virtual-machine-on-an-ubuntu-13-10-vps
<eli77> hi
<eli77> rww: why?
<jigglebells> hello
<rww> eli77: you wandered into here and #ubuntu-irc saying !<factoid>, I figure you might be a little confused
<jigglebells> the installer does not offer me an option to install ubuntu alongside windows, why?
<eli77> rww: yes Im confused a lot
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, How many windows partitions do you see in the something other option?
<ObrienDave> dts|pokeball, try running through the install steps again
<jigglebells> bubbasaures: one
<dts|pokeball> ObrienDave, ok
<rww> jigglebells: which version of Windows?
<jigglebells> 8.1
<rww> odd. 8.1 generally uses 2+ partitions
<jigglebells> oh yeah
<jigglebells> sda1 sda2
<jigglebells> i tought you were asking about a sdb
<eli77> rww: what did I do?
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, Can you pastebin the output of sudo parted -l
<eli77> rww: what is whois?
<daftykins> 8.1 EFI installed has more than 2
<bubbasaures> 4-5 probably
<bubbasaures> if oem
<daftykins> *nod*
<jigglebells> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.com/qGA9cLg2
<taserian> Is anyone experienced at solving sound issues in Ubuntu? I've been cracking my head against this issue, but haven't gotten any progress.
<daftykins> taserian: how many guesses do i get?
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, msdos cool resize the windows in windows leaving an unallocated space and ubuntu should give you an install alongside option.
<daftykins> or will you detail the problem...
<jigglebells> bubbasaures: through the installer? "something else" ? or gparted?
<sliderfly>  hello  salut .
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, Not sure I understand your question.
<jigglebells> bubbasaures: how to resize
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, Windows has a partitioner that is run while live.
<daftykins> jigglebells: boot windows. run diskmgmt.msc - resize.
<bubbasaures> that is the onr thanks daftykins
<bubbasaures> one*
<daftykins> anytime :)
<jigglebells> is it faster to do it in windows?
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, safer
<sliderfly>  hello .    someebody were here ?
<jigglebells> ok thanks
<bubbasaures> in my opinion and many others however the built in resizer works, I use the windows myself jigglebells
<jigglebells> is there a gui in windows?
<jigglebells> perhaps the "disk management" ?
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, Yep use the command daftykins gave you in the run
<jigglebells> ok thanks
<Sach> I have a video in webm format and would like to compress it by time so that the final file is like a time lapse video. I've only found info on creating a time lapse from multi burst images.
<bubbasaures> jigglebells, You have to be admin though which the first account on W8 or any windows is.
<jigglebells> i am bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> I figured so, just a clucking mother syndrome here. ;)
<jigglebells> im gonna try that now
<jigglebells> thanks again :D
<sliderfly>  oooh i want to install linux 13. on my 12.04
<ikonia> linux 13 ?
<bubbasaures> Sach, I believe video is fairly compressed and all you can do is loose data and have less quality.
<bubbasaures> any compression is fairly small anyway
<daftykins> sliderfly: "Ubuntu 13" is already end of life, your supported options are currently 12.04.5, 14.04.1 and 14.10
<ikonia> Sach: compressing it won't make it time lapse, you are looking to re-encode it removing frames
<sliderfly>      yeah linux ubuntu 13
<ikonia> that distro is end of live and unavailable as a supported distro
<Sach> bubbasaures: thanks. so is it possible to save the video in a way that it is sped up?
<daftykins> sliderfly: no, they're dead. no more 13.
<Sach> ikonia: I've tried ffmpeg to speed up the video, but it does seem to work for me.
<ikonia> Sach: speed up the video ? you where talking about compressing it a minute ago
<daftykins> sliderfly: do you want to upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04 ?
<ikonia> Sach: what do you actually want ?
<bubbasaures> Sach, Not sure and I may be not exactly correct on this just a heads up, hate to have you miss anything possible. ;)
<MerryL235> anyone else getting PM spam from sliderfly with bad punctuation?
<Sach> ikonia: I want to save a version of the webm video that is sped up. ie. 5x speed.
<bubbasaures> punctuation is fine in mine, lol
<ikonia> Sach: thats nothing to do with "saving it"
<ikonia> Sach: you'd need to re-encode it at x5 speed
<Sach_> konia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> Sach_: you would either need to re-encode the file or use the play back software to run at x5
<sliderfly>  i dn"t want to upgrade .  i want to intall, ubuntu 13. how can i do
<ikonia> sliderfly: ubuntu 13.X is end of life, we do not support it, sorry
<sliderfly>  okay
<bubbasaures> sliderfly, Can you tell us why you want a second ubuntu? the one you want is not supported is all.
<sliderfly>    linux 12.04  have many problem
<ararob> sliderfly, why not 14.04
<jingglebells> i did it
<imastupidguest> How can I update my version of gcc and g++ to the very latest on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<jingglebells> but no option again
<sliderfly>   because .  i hadn't 14.04 and i havent time to download this
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, Take a screen shot of that gui and put it in a imagebin the prtsc key will do the pic
<sliderfly>  innnh  what
<jingglebells> bubbasaures: http://i.imgur.com/TewRCIQ.png
<daftykins> MerryL235: please report it to #ubuntu-ops
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, Hmm, how about a screen shot of gparted.
<daftykins> bubbasaures: EFI vs. legacy boot of media perhaps?
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, I wonder if you have a broken partition table is all.
<jingglebells> bubbasaures: http://i.imgur.com/rYBQCbV.png
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Yeah could be but it should legacy boot auto but not sure really, it is a msdos table
<daftykins> jingglebells: is this some kind of little netbook? :P
<daftykins> that's one horribly low resolution
<jingglebells> daftykins: precisely
<daftykins> and it really came with win8?
<jingglebells> nope
<daftykins> so you just put it on after to try it out?
<jingglebells> yes
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Maybe the bootinfo would be helpful
<alexmrb> Does anyone else have any problems with a flickering screen in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> bubbasaures: i shall leave it to you, i'd probably just try a manual install at this point for lack of any better ideas :)
<bubbasaures> daftykins, That was what I was thinking.
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, You could try a something else option and make the partition in the unallocated for the ubuntu and than a swap, ubuntu's mount is '/'
<bubbasaures> this is a manual install
<sliderfly> okay
<jingglebells> bubbasaures: i really dont wanna do that
<stoogenmeyer> hi all, I have a desperate question.. I have a command which can either return nothing or return a hash string (ex. je21ek21h21l). I would like to check whether I have an empty string or an actual string. I tried doing this EXISTS=$(some stuff), then if [ $EXISTS ]; then echo hi; fi. Is this correct ?
<stoogenmeyer> Because it gives me very strange behvaiour
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, Everything looks correct as far as you should have the alongside option, not sure why it is not there.
<jingglebells> bubbasaures: perhaps it need to turn off the fast boot option of windows?
<daftykins> stoogenmeyer: try #bash this is an OS support channel.
<stoogenmeyer> When EXISTS contains something I get /proc/self/fd/9: 3: [: 1153e52d1efc: unexpected operator
<stoogenmeyer> um ok thanks!
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, Ah yes, there is a legacy button you must have set it, just make sure windwos boots after any changes\.
<bubbasaures> jingglebells, and windows cannot be in the hybrid sleep that is part of that fast boot on an install, and wont be there after an install of ubuntu.
<sliderfly>        so .  i want  to know if linux have a social    network
<weaksauce> So I did an distro upgrade from 8.04lts to 10.04 and now it's rebooting... does the upgrade do anything during the restart before it goes back online?
<flashdeux> so i made a wireless network
<flashdeux> so how do i now ics or share the connection with lan ?
<flashdeux> and whats the real cmd to do it in terminal ?
<ikonia> weaksauce: you're going to have a few problems, as you're moving from an unsupported release, to another unsupported release.
<flashdeux> opposed to network manager ?
<ikonia> flashdeux: network manager will make it a lot easier for you
<flashdeux> i want mysoftap to use my routers dhcp for clients
<ikonia> ?
<eli77> hi
<flashdeux> whats the cmd for network manager ?
<ikonia> use the gui
<ikonia> thats how you configure the wireless network
<eli77> I need advice
<ikonia> you can't configure the wirleess network outside of network manager, then expect network manager to work with ICS
<sliderfly>  there are not  girl in this hell .      shith
<flashdeux> network-gui ?
<ikonia> sliderfly: enough, stop now
<daftykins> !ask | eli77
<ubottu> eli77: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> flashdeux: what desktop enviornment are you using
<flashdeux> ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> flashdeux: ok, so in the top right you'll find the network manager applet, that is your interface to network manager
<daftykins> ikonia: flashdeux was in earlier, stubbornly refusing to use NM - wants 'commands' to do it all ;)
<eli77> what is whois?
<daftykins> needless to say we got nowhere then.
<ikonia> daftykins: then he'll be dissapointed
<daftykins> eli77: "/join #freenode" and ask them.
<weaksauce> ikonia the upgrade went ok but now my ssh is saying connection refused
<EiEiOhh> 14.04 I have an internal HD that is formatted NTFS. I want to blitx it and reformat as EXT4 but, I cant see it in gparted
<weaksauce> ikonia I might have to go onsite for it i guess
<eli77> thank u
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: install "pastebinit" then run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<St1gma> weaksauce: if you did a dist-upgrade you may have ssh running on 1022 (I think)
<ikonia> on 1022 ??
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> dist-upgrade dos not change the ssh port
<St1gma> it doesn't
<St1gma> it starts a new listener on that port
<squinty> EiEiOhh:  if you have more than one drive have you selected it via the drive selection pull down in the right hand corner
<ikonia> it doesn't start a new sshd proces on 1022
<flashdeux> daftykins: no its working now :) ... its only if lan is connected thers no network-manager but a network connection there
<ikonia> flashdeux: network manager is always there
<daftykins> flashdeux: i don't care :) NM works and you refuse to use it, you're on your own
<St1gma> it does
<St1gma> ikonia: it does, it will present you with a message saying that another instance of the service willb e started while it is being upgraded. Normally the port is 1022 but you should read the prompt to know that would be.
<flashdeux> it works okey >... and ics and wlan hosted network works
<flashdeux> but ive seen no network manager
<St1gma> it does this if you upgrade from an ssh connection
<St1gma> if you are doing it locally then it doesn't
<flashdeux> but made a wlan host and ics in connections(active connections)
<flashdeux> at first it was there when i wasnt connected
<flashdeux> lol i cant explain :p
<EiEiOhh> daftykins, this one? Nautilus Pastebin Configurator?
<St1gma> flashdeux: what are you trying to do?
<acovrig> what is the/a vlc equivalent of "mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:input=1:normid=0"?
<weaksauce> St1gma doesn't help much because my router is blocking those ports.
<weaksauce> but I might be able to open that up remotely
<St1gma> So you did upgrade over SSH?
<flashdeux> i was trying to host a wlan network with ics to shared
<flashdeux> it works now xD
<weaksauce> St1gma yeah. not ideal but I had no real good choice
<daftykins> EiEiOhh: apt-get install pastebinit ; simples.
<squinty> acovrig:  might try #videolan  (vlc support channel)
<St1gma> flashdeux: I use dnsmasq and hostapd to host my wifi, no need for gui tools
<weaksauce> now I have to get someone to let me onsite but they won't be around for a few hours
<acovrig> squinty, yea, there isn't much activity there, I'm wondering if someone here would know; I tried vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 but get nothing...
<flashdeux> well tell me howto hostapd cuz somehow i just tried on a client and it doesnt work
<EiEiOhh> this drive Im about to partition as EXT4 will only have media data on it (no OS) should it be Primary or Extended? I dont think I need more than one partioin on it
<St1gma> weaksauce: that's fine to do that, the problem is that without having access to those additional ports you are not locked out of your own box
<St1gma> flashdeux: give me a sec and I can get you some config files
<flashdeux> k :)
<weaksauce> St1gma yeah, that's what I was worried about before I started it but didn't expect the upgrade to hose ssh as that's typically a pretty solid thing
<weaksauce> looks like I can get onsite right now.
<Bashing-om> EiEiOhh: Might think about organization of your media, and prepare several partitions. IE personal data, backups, video, music, other stuff.
<St1gma> flashdeux: pm me an email address, I'm feeding my son right now so it'll take longer than a sec :P
<flashdeux> heh
<flashdeux> and a gpg key ?
<EiEiOhh> Bashing-om, this is for a media server I will have multiple drives installed. one each for Video, Music and Pictures
<St1gma> if you got it, that's better
<Bashing-om> EiEiOhh: Terminal way : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<St1gma> EiEiOhh: 1) get the hardware the in pace 2) parted /dev/sdX 3) mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX1 4) modify fstab
<flashdeux> pm me the answer and u'll be in heavon on xmas lol
<Bashing-om> EiEiOhh: Once the partition(s) are created, one needs to mount the file systems(s) see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen-Understanding fstab .
<weaksauce> how do you get sshd to start at boot?
<arun> is there any way to run OS/iso live in a server? like we can do in susestudio...
 * ktosiek just discovered apt {update,install,search}
<St1gma> weaksauce: # sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults     (double check this)
<ktosiek> wow, are those new?
<Bashing-om> arun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<flashdeux> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<flashdeux> hostapd_free_hapd_data: Interface wlan0 wasn't started
<flashdeux> St1gma: care to help still ?
<weaksauce> St1gma thanks. yeah that's what I was looking for
<weaksauce> why would they remove ssh from the runlevels after an upgrade?
<St1gma> it shouldn't
<flashdeux> St1gma: do u know howto enable hostapd driver ?
<flashdeux> lspci -k does not list network adapters
<arun> Bashing-om: I mean online in web
<weaksauce> curious. it wasn't in any of the rc dirs before using that update-rc.d command
<weaksauce> and I know that ssh was working after a restart before.
<St1gma> flash
<St1gma> flashdeux: that means that network manager is hugging your interface
<St1gma> you have to kill it first
<St1gma> http://askubuntu.com/questions/472794/hostapd-error-nl80211-could-not-configure-driver-mode
<daftykins> flashdeux: note i warned you about this earlier ;)
<daftykins> use what's there, not extra jazz.
<whitehat-hacker> u sure ubuntu , u don't want Our AstaraOS , try it , kde boot in 15 second and if you want server choose lxde , get it from http://209.132.181.24/pub/fedora/linux/releases/21/Live/x86_64/
<daftykins> whitehat-hacker: no thanks please leave now.
<whitehat-hacker> u sure
<daftykins> 100%
<whitehat-hacker> this OS is not linux kernel with 1700 backdoor
<whitehat-hacker> up to youthan
<whitehat-hacker> u sure ubuntu , u don't want Our AstaraOS , try it , kde boot in 15 second and if you want server choose lxde , get it from http://209.132.181.24/pub/fedora/linux/releases/21/Live/x86_64/ : http://cryptohex.wordpress.com/2014/12/23/we-0x71-xc-our-is-please-to-announce-our-public-skype-channel-and-core-team-skype-channel/
<daftykins> bye bye
<whitehat-hacker> see ya
<j8u9009> Merry Christmas!
<arun> is there any way to run OS/iso live in a server? like we can do in susestudio... like a test drive live
<WildyLion> Hi. Anybody here who had success with preseeding dm-crypt encrypted installations?
<kandango> hi folks... wondering if anyone has run into this before. Seeing an issue on 14.04.1 LTS whenever I try to copy/paste via CRTL+C/CRTL+V selected text in a window, it simply puts my keyboard unresponsive.  I've tried Google, but haven't had much luck.
<daftykins> kandango: test the guest session
<daftykins> can't say i ever need to ctrl+c stuff i select though
<u_serge> hi guys. can you help me please? i have my locales messed up on my system and now all cyrillic symbols are displaying like ?????? and no program can open them. can you please guide me through the repairing process? any help would be appreciated.
<u_serge> if it helps, here's dpkg-reconfigure locales output: http://pastebin.com/CfATfzEJ
<kandango> daftykins: works in the guest session
<daftykins> so something could be up with your account
<daftykins> what desktop is this?
<kandango> Unity
<daftykins> i think the config is stored in ~/.config/unity or something, if you moved .config to .configold you can restart and test a default session, then add back in your configs one by one
<u_serge> i'm sorry, but where i can get help i need, if not here on #ubuntu with 1630 people here?
<u_serge> maybe you can redirect me
<curiousx> !ask u_serge
<teward> u_serge: firstly, it's the holidays.  you need patiences
<curiousx> !ask | u_serge
<ubottu> u_serge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<u_serge> teward: i've asked it, but it must have been scrolled up due to all the "has joined/has left" informational lines
<u_serge> ah, sorry
<u_serge> that was meant for curiousx
<Chuck_Norris> u_serge: could you write what did you do before this happen ?
<Chuck_Norris> and... where do you see this simbols ? is it only in your terminal ? or is it every where ?
<uvarovserge> Chuck_Norris: everywhere
<Chuck_Norris> what's when you installed ubuntu what was the language you chose ?
<uvarovserge> english
<uvarovserge> it worked well until today
<uvarovserge> even with cyrillic file names
<mtn> uvarovserge: did you remove some fonts?
<uvarovserge> mtn: nope
<uvarovserge> didn't touch them
<mtn> uvarovserge: had to change something, and that is the most likely
<uvarovserge> well, it wasn't me. maybe some software broke. i didn't mess with locales and fonts, as far as i remember
<mtn> uvarovserge: software doesn't "break" ;)
<Chuck_Norris> uvarovserge: check: Settings > Regions and Languages   to see if english is abailable and you are using it
<uvarovserge> okay, the scientific term is "it behaves unexpectedly"
<uvarovserge> wow, the dialog is stuck on 0%
<uvarovserge> ah, no, that was temporary glitch
<uvarovserge> yes, preferred languages has one item: American English
<Chuck_Norris> uvarovserge: paste:  echo $LANG
<uvarovserge> en_EN.UTF-8
<Chuck_Norris> lo) same here -.-
<Chuck_Norris> uvarovserge: gksudo /etc/environment
<Guest72030> If I download an iso and burn it to a dvd can ithen just copy the dvd to a usb?
<Guest72030> *ithen/ I then
<uvarovserge> Chuck_Norris: (process:5633): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Chuck_Norris> ok np, close it if it open now....    sudo -i
<uvarovserge> okay, i'm in
<Chuck_Norris> uvarovserge: now:  echo LC_ALL="en_GB.utf8" >> /etc/environment
<Chuck_Norris> en_US
<Chuck_Norris> would be better i think :p
<uvarovserge> done
<Chuck_Norris> uvarovserge: reboot
<k-stz> I'm trying to use a different windowmanager (stumpwm), after installing it however I don't get to choose it on login like in former distros. I'm running 14.04lts
<EriC^^> k-stz: how'd you install it
<k-stz> sudo apt-get install stumpwm
<EriC^^> k-stz: type ls /usr/share/xsessions
<k-stz> just ubuntu.desktop
<EriC^^> k-stz: type sudo cp /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/stumpwm.desktop
<u_serge> came back here to thank you, Chuck_Norris. you just saved my box. i appreciate your help very much.
<u_serge> have a nice day
<Chuck_Norris> ok u_serge
<Chuck_Norris> now... tell me how much you love Chuck Norris ?  -.-
<Chuck_Norris> xD *jokin* happy xmas u_serge
 * tofupunx is new to Ubuntu (14.10) and is having some troubles with network connectivity
<totesmuhgoats> hey pals
<flashdeux> St1gma: hi pm
<totesmuhgoats> so i have migrated to btrfs and according the btrfs docs it's recommended that i use a relatively recent kernel (no more than 2 weeks old). i am looking at the ubuntu wiki and there is mention of a mainline ppa, but i am seeing other things online which indicate that ppa is no longer maintained
<Bashing-om> tofupunx: State your issue - one line - to the channel. The guru's will respond if any know .
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: pretty sure it's an experimental fs and going non-included kernel will mean zero support
<daftykins> so all a bit risky.
<tofupunx> I have LAN access and everything looks ok but I have no internet access.  Pinging 8.8.8.8 yields "unreachable" results
<daftykins> no gateway?
<daftykins> "ip route"
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins, do you mean that there will not be a ppa because it's not supported?
<totesmuhgoats> there is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<totesmuhgoats> which links a ppa, but the newer builds seem to be for vivid and utopic
<totesmuhgoats> not sure if they'd work on trusty
<tofupunx> I am not familiar with terminal commands in Ubuntu... only my second day running it.  ifconfig
<tofupunx> ifconfig shows it sees the gateway
<EriC^^> tofupunx: i dont think so
<EriC^^> try ip route
<venicci> Hi all, (noob here) I've got a problem installing my printer (Brother DCP 195)... I'm just really new at this... can anyone guide me through this?
<tofupunx> ip route has both my static IP and Gateway IP
<totesmuhgoats> venicci, try to state the problem you are having as exactly as you can and someone may be able to help
<daftykins> tofupunx: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ip route | pastebinit"
<venicci> very well, I will try. I tried to print something, but no printer was found... I've tried via the brother official site, but couldn't get the files to install. Now I have an install file, but it doesn't seem to have my printer...
<tofupunx> @dafykins sorry, I'm not following
<daftykins> tofupunx: it's quite simple, you run what i typed to you in the terminal.
<daftykins> venicci: the brother website appears to have a .deb to install, have you tried this?
<venicci> daftykins: Yes I have... It installed fine, but then when I had to choose my printer... I had al lot of types but not mine...
<venicci> I double checked if I had the right one
<daftykins> venicci: ok, well sometimes you can pick a more generic option (if you're referring to the CUPS pages at http://localhost:631/ ) such as a 190 or 100 series maybe.
<venicci> daftykins: allright I'll see if any of those are in there
<venicci> daftykins: actually none that even come close to my number...
<venicci> daftykins: I did try to download a ppd thingy and I can select that but it tells me "the program" isn't installed...
<daftykins> venicci: opena terminal and run "dpkg -l | grep -i brother"
<daftykins> !paste | venicci use this to share the output
<ubottu> venicci use this to share the output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<venicci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9613730/
<daftykins> hmm 32-bit
<tofupunx> I tried it dafykins but I get "update command takes no arguments"
<daftykins> venicci: pretty sure you need the cupswrapper installed too http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=dcp195c_all&os=128
<daftykins> tofupunx: tried which?
<daftykins> tofupunx: the && isn't a typo, make sure you're doing that
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<venicci> It says the file is of bad quality... I will ignore and install
<venicci> It did not install
<daftykins> is it a .deb?
<venicci> yes it is
<daftykins> so open a terminal, "sudo dpkg -i myfile.deb" then share any output with a paste site as above
<daftykins> for if it shares any errors
<venicci> that seems to have done something... suddenly it lists my printer... trying to print now..
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> venicci: i replied on the Brother website, giving them feedback telling them that their driver and instructions are utterly terrible
<daftykins> i suggest you do the same so they know
<venicci> I will, though I wasn't sure If I was just being an idiot... :P
<venicci> Which ofcourse is also true... But it's still not printing...
<daftykins> well they also say to run a command which is completely against ubuntu best practice, so they need to be warned how terrible their inux catering is
<daftykins> *Linux
<daftykins> so were you able to find the relevant model this time?
<venicci> Yes I was, and my printer is now listed and I've set it as standard... but trying to print a document does not result in a print
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to restart since i think
<daftykins> it might've been better to run their driver installer script, perhaps it does something better than this
<venicci> ah ofcourse that could be a good idea... I'm so new to linux that I've forgotten the basics...I apologize
<venicci> back in a flash
<DarkAceZ> how do I get a list of bash $vars?
<DarkAceZ> like $TERM
<daftykins> #bash
<DarkAceZ> I might be using the wrong term "bash" there, I'm not too familiar with this yet
<DarkAceZ> but I know I've gotten the list before
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: env
<DarkAceZ> thanks
<daftykins> EriC^^: happy festive celebrations to you
<EriC^^> daftykins: and you too! :)
<daftykins> ty :>
<cpined> EriC^^, hey, it turned out that the driver was not installed.  I installed the wifi driver and all is well.
<EriC^^> cpined: great
<venicci> daftykins: I've rebooted... Printer is connected and on... name appears but it says: "Waiting for printer to become available"
<chull2058> Hello fellow ubuntu peep. I have a simple question because I am having a harder time trying to do something simple if anyone can help?
<daftykins> just ask the question.
<daftykins> venicci: hmm i'd remove those and try from the installer script on brother's website instead
<daftykins> i wasn't 100% you did things the way they want
<daftykins> venicci: is it USB attached?
<chull2058> I tried to change my desktop backgrounds to another folder with images in it and tried to have it change once an hour. I click close after I select the foilder I want then ... nothing.
<venicci> daftykins: Yes it is
<daftykins> venicci: tried replugging i take it? :D
<venicci> daftykins: yep
<venicci> daftykins: I'll try the reinstall bit
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> venicci: for completeness i refer to: http://download.brother.com/welcome/dlf006893/linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<daftykins> which you unzip, then open a terminal, run "sudo -i" and enter your password, then navigate to where the extracted file is and run as per their instructions
<venicci> daftykins: You are indeed a hero and a helper... the reinstall worked...printing now!
<daftykins> venicci: :D excellent. enjoy :)
<daftykins> Brother are definitely going on my new year's "list"
<venicci> daftykins: ..ominous :P thank you :) untill next time :)
<chull2058> Can someone help me figure out why I cannot change my desktop backgrounds?
<daftykins> to be honest i think there are far greater support queries of a christmas eve than what wallpapers are coming up for you ;x
<chull2058> understood.
<daftykins> however i do not use desktop so cannot assist :(
<daftykins> perhaps they're the wrong format or something odd
<chull2058> I cannot even add the folder to the settings
<ikonia> the path is hardcoded I believe
<daftykins> is it a child folder of your ~/Pictures ?
<chull2058> Yes it is.
<daftykins> does it have a space in it?
<chull2058> I am not sure of the question, I downloaded the images into the child folder.
<ikonia> I don't think it can be in subdirectories
<ikonia> there was discussion in a recent unity release that it was locked to the parent pictures folder
<daftykins> right so is ~/Pictures/folder_name_here/ got any spaces in it? e.g. "chulls amazing pics"
<ikonia> there is a same issue with gnome, and they shared the same library
<daftykins> ooh-err
<ikonia> I don't now if thats still valid though
<daftykins> that's quite a basic one
<chull2058> The original folder is in a subdirectory of usr
<ikonia> usr ??
<ikonia>  /usr/share/wallpapers ?
<daftykins> yeah you shouldn't be trying to put things there i would think
<chull2058> usr/share/backgrounds/xface is the current folder location
<chull2058> it was installed there
<ikonia> as I recall it's just ~/Pictures
<ikonia> thats where user wallpapers should go
<daftykins> system wide ones sure, but you don't add to those :)
<ikonia> you may be able to use sub folders, but I do remember there was a bug/feature that stopped sub directoris for a while
<ikonia> I don't know if that feature is still valid
<daftykins> chull2058: throw 2 pics into ~/Pictures and see what happens
<chull2058> Bingo daftykins, that worked. Thank you!
<daftykins> i'd like to call it a team effort
<daftykins> ikonia: ^5
<daftykins> :D
<ikonia> you can have the glory,
<chull2058> must still be a vaild point still ikonia - thanks for the information.
<chull2058> You guys rock, Merry Chistmas - Happy Holidays to you all.
<daftykins> and to you o/
 * bubbasaures notes, gotta stop by pete schweddy's for some trearts
<bubbasaures> treats*
<daftykins> is that a shop in your neck of the woods? :)
<daftykins> 'cause i think that might ruin Pete's holidays otherwise ;)
<tofupunx> @dafykins "failed to fetch" because I have no internet
<bubbasaures> daftykins, youtube schweddy
<bubbasaures> you may get it already
<daftykins> tofupunx: ah, you didn't mention that part :> you can type out what "ip route" shows then
<mo0p> Hello, is any one having issues with XBMC in Ubuntu 14.04? It uses Kodi rather than XBMC gotham and my IPTV Simple Client will no longer work :(
<daftykins> join #kodi
<mo0p> hehe thx
<tofupunx> "default via 255.255.255.0 dev eth0 proto static"
<tofupunx> "192.168.1.0/dev eth0 proto kernal scope link src 192.168.1.35 metric 1"
<tofupunx> "255.255.255.0 dev eth0 proto static scope link"
<plasmasnake> i discovered weechat's IRC smart filter a couple of days ago... what a difference, without the constant joins/parts i can actually read this channel now
<daftykins> yeah that doesn't seem right
<tofupunx> 192.168.1.35 being my static IP and 255.255.255.0 the gateway
<plasmasnake> 255.255.255.0 can't be your gateway, looks like a subnet mask
<daftykins> ^
<mo0p> Anyone had luck with installing XBMC Gotham from source on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<daftykins> tofupunx: no a gateway is your router IP
<daftykins> mo0p: don't.
<tofupunx> oh man!
<flashdeux> add gotham repos
<flashdeux> then install xbmc
<flashdeux> not kodi
<plasmasnake> tofupunx: if you have a typical home setup your gateway is your router's IP, probably 192.168.1.1
<user4> hi guys, Is there a package that does the following: read all words in a text file, make a list of them, sort them, count them, show only one word a kind, and with a number how many these word exist in the textfile
<plasmasnake> right, what daftykins already said
<plasmasnake> user4: weka can do that
<plasmasnake> user4: sort of an overkill suggestion on my part since weka is a data mining tool, you could write a shell script to do what you suggested... but you'd have to be familiar with writing shell scripts
<plasmasnake> user4: but if you don't want to do any programming/scripting, weka would be the one tool that i know can do the job... it's called a word vector
<plasmasnake> or document vector maybe, can't remember
<user4> plasmasnake: thank you for your suggestion, I'm going to check that package now
<tofupunx> yea gotcha plasmasnake... just rebooting as the change still didn't seem to get it working
<user4> plasmasnake: is weka a GUI tool btw?
<plasmasnake> user4: yes it's a GUI tool
<plasmasnake> user4: i hope i'm not going overkill though haha.. it's sort of like killing a mosquito with a sledgehammer
<EriC^^> user4: are they separated by newlines
<EriC^^> i mean spaces
<user4> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> sed 's/ /\n/g' /path/to/file
<EriC^^> that will give you a list with each word on one line
<EriC^^> you'll need wc and sort -u maybe for the rest
<plasmasnake> yeah EriC^^ 's suggestion is better unless you absolutely want GUI... but you could just take it as a learning opportunity to write a script and learn some console-based tools
<tofupunx> thanks dafykins, plasmasnake for the help, seems it was my mistake that was the problem... now working!
<plasmasnake> nice
<EriC^^> user4: for i in $(sed 's/ /\n/g' /path/to/file); do grep $i /path/to/file | echo $i $(wc -l); done | sort -u
<EriC^^> sorry it's pretty messy, it works though
<plasmasnake> user4: and just in case you need to do something like this in the future, here's an example of the kind of stuff that you can do with weka (document classification): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlVJ2_N_Olo
<plasmasnake> it can do stuff like "stemming" (so e.g., "dog" and "dogs" would be counted the same)
<plasmasnake> but no need to use it if this is just a one-time thing and the simple shell script does the job for you
<user4> EriC^^: plasmasnake thank you for your reply guys, I'm going trying to understand those
<plasmasnake> np
#ubuntu 2014-12-25
<gfrost> is there a channel for rspbmc (xbmc on raspberry)?
<snadge> is there a known issue with mtp and samsung devices?
<snadge> im trying not to get angry about it
<gfrost> raspbmc
<snadge> "failed to open input stream for file" when clicking on any files in the camera folder on my phone
<gfrost> (This IRC client is featureless!)
<EriC^^> user4: dont use that command, it has a bunch of errors
<EriC^^> user4: if you do, you have to grep for the exact match and also not grep $(sed 's/ /\n/g' /path/to/file) instead of the file
<EriC^^> might be other stuff wrong with it.. test it if you do use it
<eugene3> hi guys (merry christmas if you're celebrating), I have 2 ec2 instances that occasionaly kernel panic in move_freepages_block (for example https://gist.githubusercontent.com/libc/595909a6734e15a10063/raw/3bd097e4b80b01dbb5e0d9c526eef8028199d329/gistfile1.txt) is that reportable to ubuntu lunchpad or there's a better place?
<EriC^^> *and also grep $(...
<EriC^^> i tested it on a tiny file..
<EriC^^> so you're better off testing it on something you have a list of already or something if it's important
<DarkAceZ> can I run dconf to read the config from my other OS that's not booted?
<bubbasaures> DarkAceZ, What is the actual problem?
<DarkAceZ> I'd like to view the config of that system
<DarkAceZ> and/or copy some of them to this one
<bubbasaures> DarkAceZ, There are tons of configs
<DarkAceZ> I'm mostly interested in my keybindings
<bubbasaures> Not sure on that specifically, why don't you just set it up?
<anothermoron> When developing on linux, where should I put user related file ? Like I need to save a file countaining a list of task, but saving it right in the /home dir of the user seems a little... odd
<EriC^^> anothermoron: /home/user/.<your program>/file
<EriC^^> i guess
<DarkAceZ> bubbasaures: it was a lot of keybindings
<plasmasnake> anothermoron: yeah, a lot of applications put a hidden folder in the user's home dir
<DarkAceZ> I took a screenshot of them in the keybinding setter, but it didn't include the commands
<bubbasaures> DarkAceZ, I would think you would want to memorize that, if that important, saving configs is okay till you can't get one or loose it.
<anothermoron> Oh thanks Eric, that sound way better thanka guya :)
<EriC^^> anothermoron: no problem :)
<joshuasm32> Does this channel cover Ubuntu Touch?
<bazhang> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<joshuasm32> Thanks
<bubbasaures> DarkAceZ, Last paragraph, I would investigate if this is true. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<bubbasaures> DarkAceZ, you can chroot the other to see it in a cli, not sure you can bring up a gui.
<bubbasaures> doesn't fix any missing commands however
<mijk> how do I get access to /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo?
<mijk> I can't even create the folder as sudo
<mijk> it also appears that the mount point is rw
<mijk> Ubuntu 14..10
<Chuck_Norris> mijk: sudo -i
<EriC^^> mijk: /sys is a virtual filesystem
<Chuck_Norris> i forget about that :P
<EriC^^> mijk: are you booted with nomodeset?
<Ramone> hey all... can anyone tell me why my iptables port-forwarding rules don't seem to go into `iptables -L -n` ? and don't seem to be working?
<bazhang> Ramone, try #netfilter
<Ramone> I'm trying to run a web server on 8080: `sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080`
<Ramone> ahh good idea...thanks
<daftykins> why don't you just reconfigure it to run on that port? :P
<Ramone> it'd have to run w route privileges if I did that
<Ramone> *root
<daftykins> run what?
<Ramone> the web server
<daftykins> why is not not already 0o
<Ramone> huh?
<somsip> daftykins: that question should be taken out and shot
<Chuck_Norris> Ramone: maybe:  echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  ?
<daftykins> somsip: which? :)
<somsip> daftykins: which one not not?
<daftykins> ...
<Ramone> Chuck_Norris, it's already 1
<user> hi guys, is there a way to have google android apps, including play store, within ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> no
<desmond> Hello
<somsip> user: er...web browser?
<bubbasaures> touch I think has some access
<desmond> Does does installing bumblebee-nvidia alaos install the nvidia driver?
<user> somsip: you mean that i can run adroid apps in my browser?
<desmond> Does does installing bumblebee-nvidia alaos install the nvidia driver on 14.10 (utopic)?
<somsip> user: so run them, not search for them? Android emulator
<desmond> The ubuntu wiki is unclear and doesn't specify anything specific to utopic
<daftykins> nvidia-prime is best over bumblebee these days
<desmond> I see, I haven't used bumblebee in a while so I didn't know there was an alternative
<daftykins> sure is
<daftykins> installing nvidia-prime together with a driver version, e.g. nvidia-331 should work
<Ben64> if you install ubuntu with a network connection, it should set all that up for you
<desmond> I just did apt-get remove bumblebee --purge, and now my display manager (ubuntu gnome) won't run
<desmond> it just shows me tty1 when I boot... what could have broken? :(
<desmond> I'm just going to install nvidia-prime and nvidia-331 to see if that fixes it
<bubbasaures> desmond, Use nomodeset or safe x from recovery to get a low graphic boot.
<jrg> ugh
<jrg> like none of these pages are live anymore :/
<jrg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/OLiFE
<desmond> okay
<jrg> i'm trying to put ubuntu on a TF101
<jrg> can't find any of the tools to do it
<daftykins> i wouldn't even consider that a supported device.
<bubbasaures> jrg, What ubuntu is to be installed?
<jrg> bubbasaures: i don't care which one lol
<desmond> i hate this laptop, i have to spend hours getting my graphics card and wireless driver to work
<bubbasaures> I suspect this was attached to the touch teams ubuntu desktop images
<jrg> i'm just ttrying to install ubuntu on this TF101
<jrg> bubbasaures: is there some newer place for this stuff?
<sidBitla> hello
<jrg> the xda pages are severly outdated
<jrg> and none of the links work
<daftykins> desmond: that's being pretty dramatic, it's seconds to get optimus setups going and probably similar on wireless.
<bubbasaures> jrg, That link was probably for loading the touch desktop images not around any more.
<mijk> so how do I modify /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch then?
<desmond> I've always had problems with this laptop, most distros (fedora, linux mint) won't even live boot
<desmond> so I'm assuming that it's because of the hardware, but I could be wrong
<bubbasaures> jrg, We can help if your clear in what you want and or have an issue with and a computer that is usable for it.
<jrg> bubbasaures: i have a B60 TF101 (Asus Transformer) and I'm just trying to install any flavor of ubuntu on it
<jrg> http://hdfpga.blogspot.com/2012/04/install-native-ubuntu-on-eeepad.html
<bubbasaures> jrg, Yes that is all you keep saying.
<jrg> this seems a bit more straightforward
<desmond> it takes seconds if everything goes well
<jrg> bubbasaures: so i'm just trying to find a place that has what i need to get it done
<desmond> I'm getting this when I try to run startx: Undefined Screen "nvidia" referenced by ScreenLayout "layout"
<bubbasaures> jrg, THere are only specific releases supported you are flailing, do the research. ;)
<daftykins> you shouldn't use 'startx' anymore
<Stanley00> desmond: it will take just a min if you know how to do. Do you remember the first time you install *other* os? :3
<jrg> bubbasaures: can you direct me to a site with some information about it?
<desmond> daftykins: what should I use in place of startx?
<jrg> i'm looking around trying to find newer sites with information on how to do it and they're all from 2012
<jrg> or older
<daftykins> 'sudo service lightdm start'
<jrg> Thanks to eeepadhacks.net for providing a tool to install native Ubuntu 11.04 on  EeePad Transformer TF101.
<bubbasaures> jrg, Not really this is not technically supported here is all, does not mean no help, but being hand held I would not expect in any time soon.
<jrg> i'm going to be rocking 11.04 it seems :)
<jrg> bubbasaures: well.. with the keyboard attached...
<bubbasaures> jrg, my point 11.04 is eol not supported.
<jrg> it's actually closer to an arm based netbook
<desmond> I'm using gdm, and when I try to start gdm I get "job is already running"
<bubbasaures> you are wasting our time do the research. ;)
<desmond> but it's a black screen
<daftykins> desmond: restart it
<jrg> bubbasaures: well i just figured it is possible someone here might have inormation about a newer version of ubuntu and a means to put it on the tf101
<jrg> which is why i asked
<jrg> or maybe be able to direct me to a site with information about it.. but i'll just keep searching. thanks anyways.
<daftykins> i wouldn't even try to install on that thing
<desmond> daftykins: still black screen. is there a logs somewhere?
<daftykins> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> mijk: Open source drivers installed / As 'switcheroo only works with the open source drivers . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics .
<jrg> bubbasaures: something like this... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101
<jrg> :P
<Ben64> jrg: maybe #ubuntu-arm could help, but definitely not 11.04
<jrg> Ben64: ah ok. thakns. didn't know there was an ubuntu-arm
<jrg> appreciate it
<desmond> there's 14 files beginning with Xorg., what are they? :P
<daftykins> *shrug*
<desmond> in the logs, it only has the error I mentioned previously, undefined screen "nvidia"
<daftykins> if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, rename it
<desmond> this was all working until I tried to install bumblebee and uninstalled it
<daftykins> oh dear :(
<desmond> I renamed it and it created another xorg.conf file, with the same contents
<chomwitt_> hi. why ubuntu software center wont show adobe-flashplugin ? (in trusty?)
<plasmasnake> jrg: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=8b68080ea214513ef523692e9638aa66&t=2648862
<daftykins> chomwitt_: flash player is dead
<plasmasnake> (i don't know anything about it, but just searched xda for you)
<chomwitt_> daftykins: i've haerd that adobe drop support, but anyway i'm curious how can a package be visible in aptitude and not in ucs ?
<daftykins> *shrug*
<daftykins> don't deal with GUI stuff i'm afraid.
<bubbasaures> mr-cli
<jrg> plasmasnake: you totally rock!
<jrg> thanks!
<Thundersurge_> exit
<plasmasnake> jrg: np
<chomwitt_> i notice (surprise) that in software center searcing mathes whole words and not subwords!
<desmond> daftykins: well, i installed nvidia-prime like you said and restarted and everything works now
<desmond> still no idea what's going on :| but prime is nice since I can switch profiles
<daftykins> desmond: \o/
<chomwitt_> can someone please try , ubuntu software center searching adobe wont match adobe-flashplugin but searching for 'adobe-' will match!!
<chomwitt_> ok. i'v found relative bug report.. usc's search sucks!
<Bashing-om> chomwitt_: Try as flashplugin-installer .
<SchrodingersScat> chomwitt_: I actually have the opposite outcome of my search as you describe, 'adobe' brings up 'adobe flash plugin' and 'adobe-' shows a frowning emoticon indicating that I have done wrong.
<chomwitt_> Bashing-om: i was searching for the adobe-flashplugin (its another package that made my firefox play flash in my 64bit trusty)
<OerHeks> chomwitt_, enable 3th party repo first
<chomwitt_> SchrodingersScat: that could be explained i guess if u'have not partner repo enabled
<OerHeks> or 'canonical partner'
<chomwitt_> OerHeks: i've enabled it . i found the package. but i was troubled for an hour due to pure search resullts from ucs (bug 1190016 (
<ubottu> bug 1190016 in Ubuntu Software Center "Ubuntu Software Center returns poor search results." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190016
<chomwitt_> :-)
<OerHeks> install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter.
<chomwitt_> OerHeks: the problem is that simple users trying to solve flash player problems will go searching from ucs (some friends of mine did that ) i can use aptitude easyly
<daftykins> the only flash player problem right now is that it still exists
<daftykins> it's no longer an option for firefox and that's it, so there's not much to be concerned about :)
<chomwitt_> daftykins: what should i say to new users tryning to see flash videos in firefox ?
<chomwitt_> a!
<daftykins> go check out the pepperflash wrappers.
<EriC^^> i'm using chrome for flash
<EriC^^> didn't like it at first, it's growing on me though
<daftykins> however actually, HTML5 players will cover the big ones like youtube
<chomwitt_> well in that case the default browser should change from canonical
<chomwitt_> i mean it's supposed to be user friendly dist
<OerHeks> there is a default browser , all firefox chrome chromium needs to be downloaded.
<daftykins> chomwitt_: here isn't a place for your ideas i'm afraid :)
<chomwitt_> daftykins: i dont understand. i raise an issue that will 'hit' a new user accustomed to flash
<daftykins> we're volunteers, we're not staff.
<chomwitt_> daftykins: i see.
<daftykins> this isn't a soapbox venue is all
<Ben64> and flash is still in ubuntu, i don't see the problem
<daftykins> chomwitt_: also this change is down to Adobe, complain to them.
<Ben64> its just no longer being updated, and flash is hardly relevant anymore
<chomwitt_> as i said ... i spoke of a problem a new user would experience,, thats all.
<OerHeks> the metapackage restricted-extras covers all webplugins and codecs fonts and such.
<AmazonianDude> Hey, if I'm trying to transfer smartphone photos, what PTP software to use on Kubuntu?
<somsip> AmazonianDude: ESExplorer on Android and Samba on Ubuntu here.
<AmazonianDude> Samba?
<somsip> AmazonianDude: Windows-style sharing
<AmazonianDude> How do I use Samba?
<somsip> AmazonianDude: loads of guides here. Might help you to look for something Android->Ubuntu specific if that's your only use case though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<AmazonianDude> Haha wait. gMTP. Duh
<desmond> Hey guys, what's a good management tool for qemu?
<AmazonianDude> Would gMTP work too?
<somsip> AmazonianDude: never heard of it
<compdoc> desmond, virt-manager?
<AmazonianDude> somsip: gMTP works. It's suppose to be for transferring files from an MP3 Player but it works the same for a phone obvs.
<somsip> k
<desmond> is qemu-launcher outdated?
<desmond> it assumes my qemu executable is /usr/bin/qemu which is not the case
<desmond> the ubuntu wiki page was last updated in 2011... ugh
<wilhelmm> I need some help getting the X error log from a terminal
<daftykins> desmond: it's ok, you can edit it :D
<daftykins> wilhelmm: getting it? pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wilhelmm> daftykins: oh, it is working now
 * wilhelmm checks log
<daftykins> o0
<wilhelmm> irssi I mean, it previously did not show replies
<wilhelmm> daftykins: I ran Xorg -configure then startx twice and everything is working
<wilhelmm> thanks for your help! not sure what the original problem was
<daftykins> wilhelmm: you shouldn't use startx
<Guest3756> I have updated my macbook pro 5,3 from lubuntu 14.04 to 14.10.  When I boot normally, I get as far as the loading screen, but don't get a chance to log in.
<Guest3756> If I boot in recovery mode, then resume normal startup, everything works fine.
<mohammed> hi
<jdfskitz> Does anybody know how to get the Adobe CC Suite on Xubuntu?
<Guest3756> I'm using nvidia-331
<wilhelmm> daftykins: what do you recommend?
<Guest36454> هل يوجد احد هنا يتحدث العربيه
<daftykins> wilhelmm: "sudo service lightdm start/stop/restart"
<somsip> !farsi | Guest36454
<ubottu> Guest36454: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<daftykins> jdfskitz: #winehq
<jdfskitz> daftykins: I'll take another look :\ Thank you
<wilhelmm> daftykins: I am ignorant of the problems attached to startx
<daftykins> not anymore! :D
<wilhelmm> daftykins: may I know why startx is less preferred than starting lightdm?
<daftykins> 'bad things can happen' is all i have for you
<jdfskitz> daftykins: I managed to be able to get the trial download, hopefully it will allow me to login and continue.
<jdfskitz> daftykins: the adobe website will not allow me to download the application for some stupid reason.
<daftykins> jdfskitz: sorry but this is a WINE query, not truly relevant here. read wine's app compatibility database and join their channel. i have no interest what works and what doesn't
<jdfskitz> daftykins: Lol, I still appreciate the help.
<jdfskitz> daftykins: Thank you again
<Bashing-om> wilhelmm: givello: ubuntu is setup to work with a *dm and not startx. even if all other distros are ment to run with startx ubuntu is still setup to use a *dm. (< k1l>
<wilhelmm> Bashing-om: thank you for the insight, I'm interested in finding out the difference between the two
<Bashing-om> wilhelmm: What DE are you running ? take a look at what starts the desktop GUI (scripts) .
<desmond> so I have partitions on my system that is automatically mounted in ubuntu. How can I change the default permissions of them?
<wilhelmm> Bashing-om: LightDM, where is the start up script found?
<desmond> I have an .iso in one of my mounted partitions, and virt-manager can't access it
<Bashing-om> wilhelmm: See if you have this file : ->  ls -al/usr/bin/startx ( likely not ) or ls -al /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf <- .
<EriC^^> wilhelmm: /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> wilhelmm: it apparently executes lightdm, can but lightdm starts the xserver i dont know
<EriC^^> wilhelmm: i'm interested as well
<EriC^^> *but how
<EriC^^> wilhelmm: looks like it's not a script, i guess you'd have to look at the source code
<EriC^^> wilhelmm: maybe other parts of the de are integrated with lightdm
<Bashing-om> wilhelmm: EriC^^ : see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM/ . And we see what we can learn .
<EriC^^> so even if it logs in fine, it wont have setup certain environment variables and what not
<EriC^^> *even if startx logs in fine
<`bazhang> hi ... how do you make Ubuntu fullscreen in VirtualBox?
<daftykins> install the guest additions, set the resolution the same as your screen resolution then hit full screen
<wilhelmm> EriC^^: useful thanks!
<wilhelmm> EriC^^: what is the name of the login screen package?
<EriC^^> lightdm
<Bashing-om> wilhelmm: See if you have this file, please, -> ls -al /etc/gdm/gdm.conf <- .
<EriC^^> wilhelmm: if you want a quick look at it type strings `which lightdm`
<EriC^^> apt-get source lightdm should get the source for it i guess
<wilhelmm> Bashing-om: no, I don't think gdm is installed
<desmond> I'm just going to use fstab and hopefully that overrides the auto mount
<sidBitla> hello
<Bashing-om> sidBitla: Hi ! Your support question ?
<leoyu> hello
<sidBitla> Hello there...!
<Anoniem4l> Greetings, I am trying to install mysql-server on an ubuntu 2.6.32-042stab092.3 x64. I used apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install mysql-server and the result was "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." when it was setting up mysql-server-5.5. Any ideas?
<Wakey> .
<Basketball> what is good screen recording software
<kostkon> Basketball, SimpleScreenRecorder or Kazam or Vokoscreen. Take your pick.
<Basketball> ty
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<cfhowlett> !hello | ubuntu-studio
<Donald_ET3> Does anyone here know how to get War Thunder to run?
<Donald_ET3> I downloaded the updater, ran the updater, then it doesn't run.
<arun> Merry Christmas to all
<roracle> Merry Christmas everyone!  My gift for you is an issue I've been having.  All the docs I found and forums online don't help me in _any_ way at all.  I have no way to connect this system to the internet (the wired doesn't seem to work in this hotel) and I need to connect.  I'm using the Qualcom Atheros 242x/542x Wireless Network Adapter.  It doesn't seem to work at all, and there is no help anywhere on this (but plenty of old info th
<roracle> I read in a 2011 forum that they were integrating madwifi into the official distro of Ubuntu, and it makes sense as it's hard to find current info on this issue.  Regardless, I'm still not able to see any wifi connections, no matter what I do.
<awesomerobot> so this is driving me insane... I just did a fresh install of 14.04, I was previously running 14.04 on the same hardware. I'm trying to get transmission-daemon up and running and saving files to an external drive (/media/media/torrents) but I keep getting "Permission denied" when I add a new torrent to the web interface... I've changed the group/ow
<awesomerobot> nership of the drive, and even tried changing to USER=root in /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon, and still 'permission denied'
<arun> guys, what does this mean "Add all app work on microcontroller"
<cfhowlett> roracle, I remember trying to kludge an atheros wifi USB ... ONCE.  It was a whole lot easier to just replace it with a more supported brand ... and USB wifi's are cheap.
<arun> guys, what does this mean "Add all app work on microcontroller"
<roracle> cfhowlett: i understand, and i usually suggest that, but this is my mom's laptop, and she doesn't want extra crap hanging off it when she has a tablet that works fine right next to her, but she really needs to be able to use the laptop as well
<findme> roracle, lubuntu
<cfhowlett> roracle, make / model?
<roracle> HP G60-235DX
<cfhowlett> roracle, wait 1
<Nightman> hello
<Nightman> wow I haven't been to a chat in like forever
<Nightman> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Nightman,
<ubottu> Nightman,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kow> Any pros here with disk partitioning and grub? I am attemping to boot a DOS floppy image from grub. It boots fine, but DOS only sees the first FAT32 partition. I tried hiding it using parttool in grub2 but all it did was hide the only filesystem that DOS was seeing (so now I have no C:)
<Kow> I'm not sure if this is a DOS question/issue or grub2. I'm thinking it's DOS but I may be able to utilize grub to get around it
<Kow> Actually, I know the issue is DOS because the floppy image is located on the FAT32 partition that I want DOS to see, but it still doesnt see it.
<roracle> cfhowlett: fyi, I tried installing various 14.10 flavors, so IDK if it not being LTS is an issue.  I can't understand why past versions people say "it worked flawlessly" and current versions "it doesn't work at all".  I'm close to just throwing Windows back on there, but I'd rather not if I don't have to, ya know?
<bubbasaures> Kow, The grub manual is online, I would check there on dos to start with.
<cfhowlett> roracle, replace the wifi chip.  should be easy.
<Kow> bubbasaures: been there done that
<bubbasaures> Kow, cool
<citizen> Kubuntu 14.04. Just installed TV Tuner Card. Need information on how to get Kubuntu to recognize it...
<Kow> drive layout: (hd0,msdos1) is FAT32, (hd0,msdos2) is NTFS, (hd0,msdos3) is FAT32. the floppy image is on msdos3, I want DOS to see only msdos3.
<Kow> I did parttool (hd0,msdos1) hidden+, parttool (hd0,msdos2) hidden+, parttool (hd0,msdos3) hidden- but DOS doesn't see anything then (except for it's own image mounted as A:)
<Nightman> I have issues. I got two OS but not a dual boot which is what I intended, I need to use Boot Manager to change OS or the BIOS for default boot OS but I don't get an option to change OS at boot up or anywhere at all. Maybe I will reinstall Ubuntu again and create a Swap partition first, I need to find out how to get the OS option at boot up.
<Kow> I thought maybe the NTFS partition at msdos2 was throwing it off, but the fact that I hid it shouldn't affect it at all.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | nightfly
<ubottu> nightfly: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | nightman sorry nightfly
<ubottu> nightman sorry please see above
<Kow> oh...
<Kow> hmm I know DOS has quite the limitations on filesystem sizes
<Kow> A hackish fix would be to list the 3rd partition first in the partition table. that is just ugly though
<DouglasK> So, I'm having trouble with IPV6 via DHCP on Ubuntu.  The router (openwrt) is getting an address from my 6-in-4 tunnel no prob, but the dhcp6 isn't handing out an address to the client machine (ubuntu 14.10).  Not sure which side the issue is on.
<DouglasK> Wondering if anyone has ideas on what to check to make sure Ubuntu is requesting an ipv6 addy via dhcp.
<jrg> plasmasnake: trying this ubuntu install on the tf101 now heh
<jrg> FUN FUN!
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to all
<shiggitay> lotuspsychje, same to you :)
<lotuspsychje> shiggitay: tnx mate
<shiggitay> te st
<shiggitay> test
<shiggitay> ok odd
<rosx> hello. I made an Thunderbird account with a private mail-server address in the past. Now for unknown reasons all linux distributions I install know that address. What the hell is this behavior? It is against state law to transfer such data from the distribution to distributer!
<cfhowlett> rosx, as you know doubt know, ubuntu is stateless ...
<rosx> No I don't know of it.
<rosx> They have to comply to law just as everyone else has to.
<cfhowlett> rosx, before you go into full froth, YOU are importing account information.  it is NOT transferring without your explicit action and consent.
<rosx> cfhowlett... Well the Adress is drawn with a E-Mail Domain. I remember this didn't happen when I had to configure the E-Mail-Account the first time with thunderbird on a linux distro.
<cfhowlett> rosx,  in other words... it pulled the account information YOU provided
<rosx> cfhowlett: I assume it does so.
<rosx> cfhowlett: Another possibility would be it fetches the information from the domain's server. But I am not aware of such a procedure/protocol
<cfhowlett> rosx, again, it can
<rosx> cfhowlett: It can what exactly?
<cfhowlett> rosx, it does NOTHING without your input.  PROOF?  get an ubuntu live CD/USB.  start from that.  now: get email ... you wont' be able to until you authorize and establiish accounts
<rosx> cfhowlett: I don't know the source of the information for the account data, so I can't tell if ubuntu uses unlawfull procedure.
<cfhowlett> rosx, do the test I described above and you'll know.
<rosx> cfhowlett: I am not sure if you are with me. The problem at hand is server information beeing shown WITHOUT my direct input. And i have no clue where that information is coming from. I reinstalled distros several times since i first input that data.
<rosx> so the data almost surely doesn't come from my local harddrive.
<cfhowlett> rosx, YOU set up a user account.   you provided an email address ...
<cfhowlett> rosx, correct it is NOT on the HDD.
<rosx> well a few distro iterations earlier.
<rosx> cfhowlett. ubuntu should not be able to tell who I am. So the data would be publicly available from an ubuntu server now.
<cfhowlett> rosx, then stop TELLING ubuntu who you are.  Use a different email account.
<rosx> cfhowlett: This is not possible. Why on earth did ubuntu get the means to keep data like the one at hand?
<cfhowlett> rosx it doesn't.
<ivorybishop> wow
<cfhowlett> rosx, *ALL* of the information you see comes/came from YOU
<rosx> okay. So what is happening there?
<ivorybishop> Ubuntu cannot read minds.
<ivorybishop> my bad. I'll stay out of this conv
<rosx> cfhowlett: well if it came from me it does not come from me anymore.
<rosx> cfhowlett: someone else is providing the information now.
<cfhowlett> rosx, false.  absolutely false.
<cfhowlett> rosx but I won't confuse with fact.  here's the cure >>> make a virginal email account.
<cfhowlett> rosx, deactivate, unlink and remove the non-desired account.
<rosx> cfhowlett: So i once input server data, which now shows up "automatically" in a procedure that tells: "querrying ubuntu database" or something alike... And i should not be worried about unlawfull behavior?
<nafg_> rosx are you worried about the law or are you worried about your privacy?
<cfhowlett> rosx, not a cop.  if you're convinced that you've been legally violated, get a laywer.
<cfhowlett> *lawyer*
<rosx> cfhowlett: how hard is it to understand that i can't dump the domain and the associated server information?
<rosx> nafg_: it's practically the same in this case
<cfhowlett> rosx, who provided that info?  YOU DID
<nafg_> that doesn't change the question
<rosx> cfhowlett: I never authorized the data to be held on a ubuntu server.
<rosx> nafg_: I don't worry about the law. The law is. In this case i have trouble with ubuntu and it's seemingly unlawful behavior.
<nafg_> you mean you have trouble with your privacy?
<cfhowlett> rosx, you authorized information retention ...
<nafg_> are you trying to be a cop, or a victim?
<rosx> cfhowlett: I never did.
<rosx> cfhowlett: I don't remember a form that asked something like "Do you allow to transfer this data to a ubuntu server" or something alike anyways...
<cfhowlett> rosx, " ... don't remember ..."
<rosx> cfhowlett: that's what i said.
<rosx> cfhowlett: does or did thunderbird do this?
<cfhowlett> rosx, thunderbird is not an ubuntu project or product.  ask mozilla
<brainacid> Hello
<rosx> the one installed on ubuntu should be maintained by ubuntu devs should it not?
<brainacid> I tried nmi_watchdog=0 in /etc/defaults/grub and ran update-grub as sudo
<cfhowlett> rosx, seriously?
<rosx> cfhowlett, yeah
<cfhowlett> rosx, no.
<rosx> apt-cache says so
<brainacid> trying to tunr off watchdog
<brainacid> ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> rosx, apt-cache also provides maintainer info.  ask them.
<rosx> cfhowlett: how can i remove the entry from the ubuntu database?
<cfhowlett> rosx, ask the maintainer.
<rosx> cfhowlett: okay so I'll ask them that then.
<rosx> cfhowlett: thank you for your help then.
<cfhowlett> rosx best of luck to you and happy holidays.
<jrg> neato
<jrg> have ubuntu running on this tf101
<jrg> heh
<HoloIRCUser> Morning
<HoloIRCUser> How can I install cad software on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> HoloIRCUser, sudo apt-get packagenamehere
<cfhowlett> HoloIRCUser, sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
<HoloIRCUser> Ty
<brainacid> cant turn off watchdog...changed /etc/defaults/grub
<brainacid> changed /boot/kernel-generic # all IPMI entries
<brainacid> strill watchdog/0 running under kthreadd
<brainacid> ubuntu 14
<raju> I am trying to see what is my RAM type , used tools like dmidecode and lshw and been looking all over but all answers are same.
<raju> is there any way around to see what is my RAM type DDR or DDR2
<raju> here is the output
<raju> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/8124693
<jrg> well. this isn't working out like i thought it would
<selig5> raju: when I ran the 'lshw -short -C memory' command on my iMac it shows that it has ddr2, so I guess you have just ddr
<raju> If I would have ddr then it should have shown me that
<raju> but its just showing DRAM and as I remembered my lap RAM is ddr2
<raju> I just wanna make sure one more time before buying
<selig5> raju: you should find out the part number of your motherboard before ordering ram
<raju> yeah
<Ghostly> Hello, how can i change preferences in rythmbox. For some reason in ubuntu 14.04 i can't seem to find any menus to access this.
<raju> but its a laptop and I dont have those tools to see inside
<raju> thats the problem
<raju> any way thanks guys
<raju> Happy X-Mas to all of you .
<ivorybishop> you too :D
<selig5> raju: all you need is the model number of your laptop
<raju> I have that
<Ghostly> Merry X-mas :D
<squinty> Ghostly:  hover with your mouse on the left hand side of the top panel on your desk top -> Edit -> Preferences
<Ghostly> O.o so simple!
<Ghostly> Thanks ALOT!
<squinty> yw :)
<Ghostly> Well then, thanks again for the help and have a Great X-mas everyone :D
<ababa9> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ojik> malsasa
<Malsasa> ojik: hello, hello!
<ojik> hi.....
<Malsasa> ojik: I am from Indonesia. I am using Precise Pangolin.
<ojik> sama dong....hehehe
<ojik> saya new comer.... pingin belajara jauh tentang linux
<ojik> @malsasa kamu dari mana
<ojik> malsasa : indonesia bagian mana
<Malsasa> ojik: in here, you should use English only.
<Malsasa> ojik: be careful.
<ojik> malsasa : ok.... never mine i sorry .....  what do you know about linux do you know how to hack wifi by linux...?
<Malsasa> ojik: remember.
<Malsasa> ojik: people will laugh unto you when you ask something like "hack wifi" while you don't know what hacking is and more laugh when you never read esr's essay How To Become A Hacker.
<ojik> what is esr's essay ........ where i can find it...? .... that is first time i am chat here .... so i don't know the rule
<selig5> ojik: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<ojik> seling5 : thank i will read it first..... and i hope  you can lead me to improve my knowledge about linux
<wbill> Hello
<Djfnndmwmd> People, I have an issue with booting Ubuntu from a usb on a Mac using grub. I was working, then when I reinstalled the computer it stopped working. Any help?
<brainproxy> is there a way of using wget or alt. tool which can do the equiv of `wget --mirror --no-parent ...` but perform parallel downloads?
<somsip> !info parallel | brainproxy
<ubottu> brainproxy: parallel (source: parallel): build and execute command lines from standard input in parallel. In component universe, is extra. Version 20130922-1 (utopic), package size 197 kB, installed size 624 kB
<brainproxy> somsip: i'm aware of that command; but I don't want to have to recreate the logic of --mirror and --no-parent
<APV> Updated to 14.04 from 12.04 and everything is laggy now. Used proprietary driver before, but radeon HD 3200 is not supported anymore. It said that open source driver should be almost as good. What to do?
<ikonia> use the open source driver ?
<ikonia> find out what propritary drive is suppored on 14.04 and see if it supports your card ?
<APV> Proprietary is not supported.
<APV> Open source fully supports HD3200
<ikonia> you're saying there is no amd propritary drivers on 14.04 at all ?
<APV> It supports only HD5000 and later.
<ikonia> ah, none that support your card
<ikonia> ok, so use the open source driver
<APV> I have HD3200.
<APV> How do I use it? Is it not already on by default?
<ikonia> check your xorg configuration/logs to see what it's using
<ikonia> if you've done an upgrade from the propitary driver on 12.04, chances are you have an xorg.conf which is now miss-configured for a nonexistant driver and it's falling back to vesa/fail safe
<ikonia> hence poor performanc
<ikonia> performance
<APV> Hm, fglrx is not installed.
<APV>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<APV> I ran this command.
<ikonia> and ?
<APV> No output, no change in perfomance.
<APV> performance*
<ikonia> why would that change anything
<APV> How do you fix the misconfigured xorg, then?
<ikonia> try what I suggested
<ikonia> I did give a reasonable ammount of detail
<APV> Not sure if I did it correctly.
<APV> server glx vendor string: SGI
<APV> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<APV> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<ikonia> vmware ?
<ikonia> not sure what you're actually quoting to me ? is that lines from a log ?
<APV> Yes. That is output from "glxinfo | grep -i vendor"
<ikonia> ok, I'm going to stop now because you keep ignoring what I've suggested and doing other things
<ikonia> good luck
<APV> ikonia, sorry, tried my best to "check your xorg configuration/logs to see what it's using". This was your suggestion, right?
<kostkon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kostkon> APV, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<APV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9616138/
<APV> LoadModule: "fglrx"
<APV> Seems that you are right. It is trying to load proprietary drivers.
<Prock81> i went with minimal 14.04.1 , How can i get my hard volume buttons working?
<Prock81> im using i3 window manager
<Prock81> how to get the command "bindsym" or is there something better
<somsip> jennifer lawrence
<somsip> hah
<chromosome> can i find c++ stl manuals inside ubuntu?
<TheHackOps> Is the spyware in ubuntu built into the Unity desktop or deeper in the distro, basically if i remove unity and just use classic gnome
<TheHackOps> Will i still be used as a marketing tool
<trijntje> TheHackOps: no, there is spyware everywhere in ubuntu, run while you can
<trijntje> also, be sure to remove the malicious software known as 'firefox', which sends information you type to the internet and even google
<TheHackOps> trijntje, Lol Its far to late been using since about version 7
<TheHackOps> Just wondering what level the amazon stuff is in
<somsip> !adlens | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<TheHackOps> somsip, Thankyou good isr
<TheHackOps> sir
<somsip> np
<trijntje> well, you could always remove the amazon lens, or just disable "online search results" alltogether
<TheHackOps> trijntje, Honestly Ill probably just go back to gnome classic, It has a special place in my heart anyway
<esvee> Hi all. Small question: I'm connecting through SSH to an ubuntu machine, and running a program that spawns a few windows. When running locally, I can see the windows pop up, but through ssh, nothing is shown. I assume it has to do with the way X11 works. (Clarification: I don't want forwarding, I just want the windows to show as if it was a normal execution from the native gui)
<TheHackOps> esvee, SSH terminal?
<TheHackOps> or SSH remote desktop
<esvee> let's say PUTTY
<TheHackOps> So a shell
<esvee> yes
<TheHackOps> Why would you expect to see a window popup in your shell
<esvee> i don't
<TheHackOps> Oh you mean they dont popup on your local machine when run over SSH
<esvee> they don't pop up on the _remote_ machine
<TheHackOps> Yes sorry
<esvee> :)
<TheHackOps> Does the process spawn?
<esvee> yes
<esvee> i'm using 'screen' and i can see it running
<esvee> but no windows are shown
<esvee> i assume i have to tell it to "forward" the screen to the window manager
<esvee> but at this point my knowledge ends :)
<TheHackOps> You need to do DISPLAY
<TheHackOps> and pass the address of your display in
<TheHackOps> probably 0
<TheHackOps> DISPLAY=:0.0 application params
<esvee> sweet! thank you very much, testing it right away
<TheHackOps> Dont know if that still works
<esvee> let's find out...
<jasonjckn> i'm stuck in full screen tux racer
<jasonjckn> it froze
<jasonjckn> how do I get out?
<TheHackOps> kill
<TheHackOps> kill pid
<jasonjckn> how do I pull up a terminal?
<shoonya> unable to install 14.10, boot to live and installer both are not working, in the console, i see unable to mount cdrom error http://i62.tinypic.com/2ui9ncg.jpg
<shoonya> any help
<jasonjckn> i thought ctrl+alt+f1 would work but no login comes up, just black screen
<TheHackOps> alt f2
<jasonjckn> no luck
<esvee> TheHackOps, it totally works. you saved the day, thank you :)
<TheHackOps> Why dont you just hard reset computer?
<TheHackOps> esvee, No problems
<jasonjckn> sure.. i just thought there was an solution for this
<TheHackOps> Not if its 100% locked up
<jasonjckn> the desktop isn't
<jasonjckn> just the app is stuck in full screen
<TheHackOps> Kill xorg
<TheHackOps> Probably crashed
<jasonjckn> command?
<TheHackOps> Right Alt + Print Screen + K.
<jasonjckn> hmmm that just caused a reboot
<jasonjckn> oh well
<TheHackOps> jasonjckn, Should have restarted x server
<bekks> TheHackOps: No, that wont happen on sysrq-K
<bekks> TheHackOps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Commands
<ChunkzZ> Merry Christmas! :
<jasonjckn> whoop
<delinquentme> #!/bin/bash  the generalized class
<bekks> class?
<galaxen> Hi
<TheHackOps> Hi
<galaxen> it was the test
<nomadist> hi!
<nomadist> hi
<nomadist> would anyone know what the red on black bacground for a symlink indicates?
<nomadist> its this particular color where I'm also having trouble: http://i.imgur.com/bC1nsqi.png
<theadmin> nomadist: I assume that means the link is broken.
<theadmin> That is, it points to a non-existent file or directory.
<nomadist> there is a file called /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/jswebkit.so
<theadmin> Right, but it doesn't point to that.
<nomadist> hmm
<theadmin> It points to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/jswebkit.
<theadmin> Which is not the same thing, the extension does matter.
<nomadist> i see. let me investigate this. thanks
<nomadist> theadmin,
<Novice201y> Hi. Where can I find tasks to do as a volunteer Ubuntu sysadmin?
<nomadist> theadmin, yup symlinking the so file does it. thanks
<dule> exit
<dule> join #archlinux
<dule> exit
<dule> quit
<nomadist> dule you have to put / before that
<Novice201y> Where can I find tasks to do as a volunteer Ubuntu sysadmin?
<tiny_coyote> anyone, i am trying to install ubuntu but i can't access the bios setup
<Novice201y> tiny_coyote, How You try to do this?
<tiny_coyote> Novice201y, i press the bios setup key on the startup
<nomadist> hi
<Novice201y> tiny_coyote, Which one and what happens?
<nomadist> I am trying to run a spider on a vps (using scrapyjs which uses python-gtk2). On running the spider I am getting the error "/root/myporj/venv/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display"
<nomadist> so how would I run this in a non-graphical thingy?
<tiny_coyote> Novice201y, i am using Lenovo u410 and the default key for bios is Fn + F2 so i press it but nothing happen
<Novice201y> tiny_coyote, Are You sure that it's not just F2, without +Fn?
<nomadist> (btw I believe this gtk stuff is for webkit which is needed to render javascript) but running locally on laptop I don't see any windows or anything pop up
<tiny_coyote> Novice201y, i also tried F2 without Fn but it didn't work too. There is also one problem. Usually there is a message to press which key to enter bios but now i can't see it.
<Novice201y> tiny_coyote, It may be solved with BIOS update: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-and-U-series-Laptops/U410-Cannot-access-to-BIOS/ta-p/1406743
<tiny_coyote> Novice201y, that only works for those running windows, right? but i am on linux mint
<`bazhang> 2.82GB GB .mp4 file: "The Interview" Seth Rogan and James Franco: the movie North Korea tried to sensor. courtesy of your friendly neighborhood freenode troll, cholby.  MERRY CHRISTMAS AND DON'T FORGET TO SLAP YOUR PUSSIES FOR FREEDOM!!!!!  https://www.dropbox.com/s/6mix0gxk4bkbhxn/The%20Interview%20%281080p%29.mp4?dl=0
<theadmin> Uhm...
<theadmin> bazhang, I do believe someone is trying to impersonate you here.
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Novice201y> tiny_coyote, I would for 1st check if BIOS is up to date, no mather what OS machine runs.
<tiny_coyote> Novice201y, so how do i check that
<Novice201y> Novice201y, Don't know.
<linus_> hi
<iLogic> merry christmas guys.. i'm getting this error when running calibre on ubuntu (icons look QT instead of GTK): QXcbWindow: Unhandled client message: "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES"
<Novice201y> Novice201y, Don't know.
<Novice201y> Where can I find tasks to do as a volunteer Ubuntu sysadmin?
<cfhowlett> !server | Novice201y
<ubottu> Novice201y: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Novice201y> cfhowlett, Thanks
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, happy2help
<dionysus69> hey guys anyway I can save my open windows/processes on 14.04 so next time I run OS it restores?
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, I know what it is, but don't know WHERE on ubuntu with unity "save session"
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: meaning, you know it exists you dont know how to do it ?
<theadmin> dionysus69: Uh, hibernate?
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, right.  xubuntu studio is different from unity in that way
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: I guess :P thanks anyway
<iLogic> merry christmas guys.. i'm getting this error when running calibre on ubuntu (icons look QT instead of GTK): QXcbWindow: Unhandled client message: "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES"
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  you can hibernate your pc, then your session is saved
<bynarie> merry christmas
<ObrienDave> BAH! humbug! ;P
<Novice201y> Is there telephone support for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !touch | Novice201y
<ubottu> Novice201y: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Novice201y> bazhang, I mean - is there callcentre for Ubuntu desktop support?
<enchilado> bazhang: I think they were asking whether you could call to get support
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, canonical ... paid
<Novice201y> cfhowlett, OK, I cannot find url for this
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, wait 1
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - I have a problem. Something blocked an incomming request to my Ubuntu machine. Is there a log or something like that so I can recognise the cause of this problem. It occurs only by requests from outside my network, but it has worked untill a few days ago. I'm searching for a solution for hours now. Anyone?
<totesmuhgoats> Martijn-NL, you could try checking /var/syslog
<totesmuhgoats> if you are behind a router or something that could also be responsible
<Martijn-NL> totesmuhgoats: Thanks. I will have look. Keep you posted.
<Martijn-NL> totesmuhgoats: The router is not blocking the requested. I have tested this on another machine.
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, note: paid support from canonical is intended for enterprise custommers:  http://www.canonical.com/services
<totesmuhgoats> Martijn-NL, a lot of programs also define what interfaces they listen for things on, for instance mysql by default will only listen on localhost
<totesmuhgoats> anyway, it's 4am here and i'm very tired so i'm gonna get off to bed
<Azjo> how do i force google chrome to search on google.com rather than my local area?
<totesmuhgoats> good luck Martijn-NL , if you don't manage to figure it out i'll be back tomorrow, but i figure somebody will have helped you out before then
<Novice201y> cfhowlett, Sorry I got disconnected.
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, http://www.canonical.com/services   intended for enterprise customers
<lous_> Hello. I'm new around here, please excuse me if I'm not asking at the right place: I'd be looking for technical help (with the setup of a bluetooth speaker on xubuntu).
<Novice201y> cfhowlett, And You said that there is also for home users?
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, no, that's why I specified "enterprise".  for home users, I'd suggest checking in with your local linux/ubuntu user group
<TheHackOps> lous_, And what exactly do you need help wwith
<lous_> Hei, TheHackOps: I'm trying to use a Bose Soundlink Mini on my PC. In my first attempt, I managed to successfully pair the device but not to send sound to it. After a few attempts to cure the problem from looking on the net, I removed the device to restart from scratch... and it is now not even discovered anymore when scanning. I'm left quite clueless about what to try.
<MonkeyDust> lous_  have you tried blueman? (bluetooth manager)
<frozenrain> hi  everyone,merry christmas
<TheHackOps> lous_, Probably dont cry
<lous_> Yes, it's the tool that worked (partially) the first time.
<TheHackOps> lous_, Does it require its own driver?
<lous_> I saw no mention of that in the manual and the device didn't come with a CD, so I'm going to bet it doesn't.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453125/how-to-get-bose-soundlink-mini-bluetooth-working have a look lous_
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446615 and this thread lous_
<lous_> *checks* I tried this one already, unfortunately without success (I restored the /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf to its initial state, then).
<lous_> *checks the second link* Aaaand, the "hcitool scan" worked fine for a while, but it now finds no device at all (and I am not forgetting to set the device in association-ready mode).
<MonkeyDust> lous_  does any other bluetooth device work, can you check somehow?
<lous_> MonkeyDust: this is the first bluetooth device I get, unfortunately I have no other I could try...
<tiblock> Hi. I trying to remove package called "mongodb" i did "apt-get purge mongodb", "apt-get autoremove" but i still have lots of files and folders contain "mongodb" in name and it uses lots of space. How i can completely remove package from system?
<jatt> tiblock: sudo dpkg --purge remove mongodb
<tiblock> jatt, it says "there's no installed package matching mongodb" and still uses space
<Ben64> tiblock: space where, how much
<tiblock> Ben64, i see /var/lib/mongodb that have 600mb and i have free 1gb on system
<jatt> tiblock: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mongodb
<Ben64> ^ yeah if you absolutely don't need anything that is there
<tiblock> jatt, so its safe to do that? Okay, thank you.
<MonkeyDust> tiblock  try this     sudo aptitude purge '~c'
<Ampelbein> MonkeyDust: That only purges packages which are still in status RC, but he already purged mongodb.
<MonkeyDust> tiblock  http://linuxg.net/aptitude-trick-delete-the-packages-that-were-removed-but-not-purged/
<tiblock> MonkeyDust, didnt helped with "/var/lib/mongodb" and "/var/log/mongodb" but removed config files named mongodb. i think i will fo rm -fr on that folders that remain
<tiblock> Space now free. Thank you very much.
<esde> merry christmas!
<ObrienDave> BAH! humbug! ;P
<war10ck> having an issue while connecting my mobile to pc, its not getting detected as file system. what to do ?
<esde> pc, windows?
<war10ck> no.
<war10ck> linux.
<war10ck> elementary os luna
<war10ck> ubuntu based,
<MonkeyDust> war10ck  elementazry is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> *typo*
<war10ck> MonkeyDust, im unable to find a support channel. that's y i logged in here as its one way an ubunut based os !
<war10ck> *ubuntu
<war10ck> any suggestions for solving this issue standing as an ubuntu user ?
<MonkeyDust> war10ck  type /j #elementary  <-- some 80 people there
<war10ck> MonkeyDust, not active i think.
<BluesKaj_> Merry Christmas to all !
<MonkeyDust> war10ck  it is for the 80 pleople present
<war10ck> MonkeyDust, anyways thank you. Wish y'all a merry christmas !
<esha> Погодка отпад
<esha> погодка отпад
<tylinux> Merry Christmas to all!
<havingFun> tylinux: Hey you too
<cfhowlett> !ru | esha,
<ubottu> esha,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<andreas_> Hello! I tought I'd rip allot of CDs to digitize my collection (~300 cds), any good ripping and auto-metadata programs for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> andreas_, brasero
<MonkeyDust> andreas_  audex
<MonkeyDust> andreas_  and asunder
<andreas_> thanks : )
<mac_> hello
<mac_> can some one help me install warthunder? on ubuntu?
<mac_> it want let me run the Updater file ExE
<MonkeyDust> mac_  exe sound windows to me
<mac_> i installed wine
<mac_> how to i run exe with wine?
<MonkeyDust> mac_  playonlinux may be a help
<mac_> ok
<ObrienDave> mac_, ask in #wineHQ
<MonkeyDust> mac_  find it in the software center
<mac_> ok ill do that also thanx
<mac_> ok cool thanx guys
<utsav> How to remove Ubuntu Gnome and get back to Unity? as I had installed GNOME3 from command line. Please help
<MonkeyDust> utsav  logout, switch, login
<utsav> I tried that but Wallpaper of unity is not visible.
<utsav> I want to remove Gnome3 completely
<MonkeyDust> utsav  unity is a shell over gnome3
<Voyage> root@cqtechnologies:/var/www/html/demos# apt-get install mysql-server  --fix-missinE: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server_5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::17 80]
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  did you have a question?
<Giwrgaras> hi,how can i see disk space usage for my installed programs in ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  start with df -h
<Giwrgaras> i use df-h
<Giwrgaras> but i want to see specificaly how much each program uses
<utsav> MonkeyDust: Then how to get rid of the black screen?
<MonkeyDust> utsav  blacks screen during the boot process?
<utsav> MonkeyDust: Not even able to right click, after boot... No wallpaper... only unity menu on left side...
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: programs are spread out in the file system in linux
<Voyage> MonkeyDust Ya, I wanted to know the cause of this error
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: if you want to know how much it uses you can check the package info, apt-cache show <package> and look for the installed size
<MonkeyDust> !details | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj_> Giwrgaras, system monitor or htop can tell you how much active programs are using cpu and memnory
<Voyage> MonkeyDust thats all the details I have
<Voyage> MonkeyDust I gave you command and eror
<Giwrgaras> i would like to check how much disk space each program is occupying for all the installled programs
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  describe what you are doing, what goes wrong, at what point etc
<utsav> MonkeyDust NO, not during boot process ...
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: du -h /usr/bin/*
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: that will list the binaries sizes..
<BluesKaj_> Giwrgaras, that list would be too long to be practical
<utsav> Where to find the .deb binaries that we download during the software center?
<Giwrgaras> ok. A last question please: What is the easiest way to allocate more disk to Ubuntu? I've got dual boot with win 8
<EriC^^> utsav: /var/cache/apt/archives
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, boot into a live cd/usb.  fire up gparted.
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  backup first, before you start changing partition sizes
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, what MonkeyDust said ...
<Giwrgaras> ll
<Giwrgaras> ok thanks
<utsav> EriC^^: thanks for help...
<Giwrgaras> ill check a manual also
<Giwrgaras> cant i use gparted inside ubuntu? like a windows disk manager tool?
<gnu_d> Hi, how do I test a daemon in 12.04 without copying it to the daemons directory ?
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  no, boot from a live cd or usb, then use gparted
<Giwrgaras> so i load the live cd which i used to isntall my ubuntu and i click next until i find the gparted ?
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  no, boo from the cd, but don't install, use a live session
<MonkeyDust> boot*
<Giwrgaras> what do you mean by live session?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, repartioning the system while it's booted *will* break it
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  "try ubuntu"
<Giwrgaras> ah so
<Giwrgaras> afterwards i will see the Gparted option?
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  repeat: backup first
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, "afterwards"??? after WHAT??? slow down and make sure you know exactly what you're doing.
<Giwrgaras> i meant if there are other options that i should be aware off
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  once in the live session, you'll find gparted
<Giwrgaras> in the "try ubuntu" option ok. Then the allocation tool is like the one i used to install ubuntu? Is it easy to use?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, very.  so easy, you can crash things ... thus the multiple warnings ...
<Giwrgaras> cfhowlett: yes i am aware of that. I have crashed my ubuntu numerous times in the past...
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, "with great power ..."
<Seveas> cfhowlett: comes great corruption :)
<MonkeyDust> Seveas  cynic...
<Giwrgaras> and speaking of backups. What is the best way to backup my system configuration ? With the Dejavu tool?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, backup your data.  How much do you have?
<MonkeyDust> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: I prefer 'realist' :)
<Voyage> my server shuts down so often. It has low ram. How can I make big swap (for atleast it wont shutdown)
<Voyage> ?
<Seveas> Voyage: how do you know the shutdows are because of low memory?
<Giwrgaras> Some gb but ive got everything  allready in backup multiple times. I just want a load file for my system settings
<Voyage> Seveas it has 128 ram
<Seveas> 128MB? How old is the POS? :)
<Voyage> Seveas 107.8 MB of 128 MB Used / 20.2 MB Free
<Seveas> Voyage: time to give yourself a christmas gift: a new computer.
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  what do you intend to do with that pc?
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: I think "bin it" is the only appropriate answer :-)
<Voyage> MonkeyDust install x2engine
<Voyage> MonkeyDust install x2engine.com
<Sibila> Hello! Speak someone spanish? I need help with Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sibila> Thanks!
<elsworth> guys i need help im using lamp right now, i would like to ask how can i run the file that i created to lamp??
<inerkick> Hi. I'm having an issue setting up Aptana with DJango got this issue . Kindly help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9617515/
<SerjVtankE> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wopi> hi, can somebody tell me how I can run "Cadillac and Dinosaurs" with mame ?
<wopi> I got an error message when try running this game about missing rom or chd files
<MonkeyDust> wopi  is that a game?
<wopi> yes
<wopi> a very old one
<cfhowlett> wopi does it state linux support???
<wopi> I played it with mame few years ago on Linux
<marshal0505> wopi: You need to locate the original chd file of the game.
<cfhowlett> wopi, who's mame??
<marshal0505> wopi: see http://www.mameworld.info/easyemu/mameguide/mameguide-roms.html
<Seveas> Voyage: I strongly doubt whether 128mb will be enough for that.
<Seveas> cfhowlett: arcade emulator
<cfhowlett> Seveas, ah!  thanks
<wopi> My problem is, I know I'm missing some data, either BIOS rom for the console or some game data itself, but unsure what exaclty is missing and how at least debug what I need
<marshal0505> wopi: I'd google for it
<marshal0505> wopi: This is not the place for mame support
<wopi> ok
<Seveas> Voyage: I jut looked at that application a bit, and you'll need a *lot* more memory than 128mb.
<YamakasY> uhm, SSHA != SSHA1 ?
<Seveas> YamakasY: ssha is seeded sha1
<Seveas> or salted sha1, if you prefer that phrasing
<YamakasY> yes but SSHA and SSHA1 are the same ?
<Seveas> I've never seen anything use the term SSHA1. What's the context of your question?
<user512> Hi, can I somehow override icons from iconset? I want the original firefox icon always in every theme
<Voyage> how can I know if I have a swap space?
<inerkick> I get undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create  when run Aptana IDE . Kindly help
<ikonia> swapon -s
<Voyage> Seveas how much ram do I know
<ikonia> will show you if you have swap space currently active
<Voyage> ikonia that says ./dev/null                               partition       65536   0       -1
<Voyage> ikonia what does that means
<YamakasY> Seveas: I'm testing some ldap auth plugin for windows, pgina
<YamakasY> and they talk about SSHA1 there but my ldap says SSHA
<Seveas> YamakasY: ask in a windows channel then.
<ikonia> Voyage: please type the following command pastebin the exact output please "sudo swapon -s"
<Seveas> Voyage: in all reality you will need a new computer. Anything old enough to only have 128mb, won't have the needed processing power either.
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> 128mb of ram....
<Seveas> ikonia: don't bother. He wants to put a CRM on a toaster. It's not going to work.
<cfhowlett> Seveas, but lubuntu is optimized for older hardware so ....
<ikonia> agreed
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Seveas> cfhowlett: yes, but did you see what he wants to put on it?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: not that old.....
<cfhowlett> Seveas, nope.  missed it.
<Seveas> and also, 128mb is mid-90's. Not even lubuntu will run nicely.
<Voyage> ikonia I think I have swap of 64mb. http://pastie.org/9798492 How can I enlarge it?
<ikonia> Voyage: you're wasting your time
<Seveas> Voyage: by buying a new computer.
<Voyage> ikonia wasting? how
<ikonia> Voyage: your hardware is too old to do what you want
<Voyage> ikonia I understand. but its christmas and I wont get support for the host. can you tell me how to increase swap?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> if you understand, you'll stop asking/wasting your time
<Seveas> and ours :)
<YamakasY> Seveas: nah they don't know shit about hashes :D
<YamakasY> Seveas: I'm an Ubuntu user with 300 servers :D
<Seveas> YamakasY: that's no excuse to ask windows questions in here.
<ikonia> YamakasY: an no excuse for random bad language
<Seveas> I'm a CentOS user with 10000+ servers, I don't ask CentOS questions in here either :)
<IdleOne> You don't seem to know more than they do anyway
<Asgaard> ôèãà ñå
<Seveas> Asgaard: try english please :)
<SerjVtankE> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ciccio1> ciao
<ciccio1> !list
<ubottu> ciccio1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<YamakasY> ikonia: oh I thought that word was accepted by now :)
<YamakasY> Seveas: it's actually a Linux question as my ldap runs on Linux ;) and that tells me SSHA
<Asgaard> » Seveas » figa se
<Asgaard> zdravo
 * Asgaard Ñëóøàåò «( Sepultura - Troops Of Doom )»-t-«( 00:11/03:23 )»
<ikonia> Asgaard: stop please
<ikonia> English
<ikonia> !ru | Asgaard
<ubottu> Asgaard: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> Asgaard  press alt-F4 for some interesting channels
<ikonia> mo	no
<ikonia> not funny
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: not funy
<ikonia> sorry, bad lagg
<Asgaard> » ikonia » ok
<ikonia> thanks
<SerjVtankE> Hey guys, my Wi-Fi adapter RT2870USB (ID 148f: 3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870 / RT3070 Wireless Adapter) on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS does not work consistently (the speed drops, packet loss, etc.). Is there a solution to this problem?
<DarkAceZ> how do I undo a mount --bind?
<compdoc> umount doest work?
<DarkAceZ> compdoc: umount media/user/Ubuntu/usr/bin did not work, no
<DarkAceZ> $ sudo mount --unbind /usr/bin /media/justin/Ubuntu/usr/bin/
<DarkAceZ> was the original bind command
<DarkAceZ> I cannot get it to unmount
<ikonia> DarkAceZ: sudo umount /media/justin/Ubuntu/usr/bin
<dawson> anyone familiar with installing the logitech gaming software to ubuntu?
<ikonia> dawson: isn't that windows only ?
<dawson> well it is
<dawson> but the thing is ubuntu can do windows programs to
<ikonia> dawson: no it can't
<dawson> ive done it with curse client and it works fine
<cfhowlett> !steam | dawson,
<ubottu> dawson,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<DarkAceZ> ah, thanks ikonia, apparently I added an extra slash at the end last time I tried it
<ikonia> dawson: wine can attempt to do some windows programs, but it is not usable for drivers and the like
<dawson> no no no
<dawson> not for a driver :D
<dawson> i mean for the gaming software for the g-keys
<dawson> like to program them
<ikonia> right, they are drivers
<dawson> really/
<cfhowlett> dawson, if the OEM doesn't support the hardware, there is no magic ubuntu genie ...
<dawson> ...
<ikonia> as they interact with the keyboard/joystick via the drier
<ikonia> dawson: try it with wine, but I believe you will be dissapointed
<dawson> id still like to try and can i get a link to the download site/
<cfhowlett> dawson, I agree with ikonia.
<ikonia> dawson: download site for what ?
<dawson> the gaming software i got it though
<dawson> ill be back it needs about 10 minutes
<dawson> quick question
<dawson> would a 64 bit windows thing work with my 64 bit pc?
<dawson> pc with ubuntu on it i mean
<ikonia> no, windows software is not designed for linux
<dawson> youve said that already
<ikonia> your only option is "wine" which is an emmulation layer, hence why direct hardware interaction does not work
<ikonia> dawson: if I've said that already, why are you asking as I've given you the answer
<dawson> k be helpful
<dawson> asked one guy here to help me get curse client which isnt available for linux
<ikonia> I am being helpful by giving you good information
<dawson> and he still got me to get it
<dawson> imma let it download
<dawson> maybe see if someone else can help instead of saying the information instead of attempting
<ikonia> I've given you information of the software that will do the emmulation for you
<cfhowlett> dawson, dial back the attitude a bit.
<ikonia> it's called "wine"
<ikonia> you're welcome to try
<dawson> im going to try wine
<agratius> ciao
<agratius> !list
<ubottu> agratius: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dawson> im not a novice to ubuntu guys i just want installed right if it can be
<dawson>  /msg ubottu !bot
<ikonia> dawson: great, if you're not a novice you should be able to do what you want without any problems
<dawson> yeah and you know what you should be able to do
<dawson> is install most anything since your so helpful
<dawson> 'helpful'
<ikonia> dawson: what you just said makes no sense ?
<dawson> im saying
<cfhowlett> ikonia, /sarcasm/
<dawson> that you should stop being a rump and be helpful instead of saying things
<andreas_> isn't there a ubuntu-offtopic channel
<cfhowlett> !ot | andreas_,
<dawson> idk and idc
<ubottu> andreas_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dawson> i really dont care if there is
<ikonia> dawson: I'm giving you good information, that's being helpful, if you don't want to believe it, don't believe it
<andreas_> I refered to the one spewing things
<dawson> andreas
<andreas_> dawson,
<dawson> idk who u are or any of u are
<andreas_> I know who you are O_O
<dawson> all i came in here for is help installing ONE DAMN PROGRAM
<andreas_> what program?
<dawson> logitech gaming software
<andreas_> oh dear
<ikonia> dawson: another thing to consider would be trying to actually map the keys wihtout the 3rd party programs, and monitor the key press input signal
<cfhowlett> dawson, you got what you came for.   abuse and insults are not permitted here.  please leave.
<dawson> well no
<dawson> cuz ikonia brought up something else, how do i map them otherwise ikonia
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | dawson, then follow the guide.lines.  they apply to all - even you
<ubottu> dawson, then follow the guide.lines.  they apply to all - even you: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> dawson I've not brought up anything else at all, ar eyou able to follow the conversation
<dawson> you just said try to map the keys without 3rd party programs
<dawson> im asking how to do it
<andreas_> dawson: Logitech is very good at not making any support for their gaming hardware for Linux, I'd stop buying them if I was you. but you can manually map the keys. here is a guide for the mx mouse http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/Guide-for-setup-Performance-MX-mouse-on-Linux-with-KDE/td-p/517167
<ikonia> dawson: I've just advised you that software that needs to interact with hardware directly is unlikley to work with
<andreas_> just google "<name of keyboard> Ubuntu " and you'll find mapping guides
<ikonia> dawson: you could monitor the key inputs, and then map them through to functions,
<dawson> how
<ikonia> you're not a novice a basic suearch should bring up some options
<dawson> and i have a logitech keyboard andreas_
<dawson> and ikonia
<cfhowlett> dawson you're not a novice in ubuntu .. .rigth?
<andreas_> what keyboard dawson ?
<dawson> ok both of you shut the fuck up 9not u andreas_
<dawson> im tired of being taunted
<dawson> andreas im using the g510s
<MonkeyDust> peace on christmas
<dawson> yeh it was....
<cfhowlett> !english | dawson,
<ubottu> dawson,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dawson> cfhowlett
<dawson> idc
<dawson> keep taunting me ill keep doing that stuff
<andreas_> dawson,
<andreas_> * Now talking on #ubuntu
<andreas_> AAAH
<dawson> yeh andreas
<andreas_> http://www.slashetc.us/logitech-g510s-keyboard-and-gnome15-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ there
<dawson> whats that?
<andreas_> it's a link
<cfhowlett> yep.  definitely a url
<dawson> shut the FUCK UP CF
<MonkeyDust> dawson  mind the language
<dawson> NAH
<cfhowlett> !ops | dawson profanity
<ubottu> dawson profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dawson> cool
<dawson> dont care
<dawson> you wanna be an ass thats fine
<andreas_> I need to delete this hexchat and go back to weechat. every time I press ctrl+w it quits, god damnit.
<dawson> andreas
<dawson> do i follow that guide?
<andreas_> oh sorry, is g** **** to foul maybe. I'll come up with something child friendly next time
<andreas_> dawson, try
<dawson> try what
<andreas_> the guide
<jatt> just ignore the guy ffs
<Hjax> anyone have experience with installing chrubuntu on an asus chromebox?
<Hjax> upon completing the installation, i am unable to make the device boot to the ubuntu install, the chromos install works fine
<dawson> for hwe-support-status it says command not found
<andreas_> Hjax never tried a chromebook, does it run UEFI? If so, did you install UEFI or legacy?
<Seveas> Hjax: chrubuntu is not a supported Ubuntu variant.
<ikonia> sorry my connection dropped
<Seveas> thanks ikonia!
<ikonia> apologies, connection is a bit flakey
<cfhowlett> Hjax, chrubuntu not supported here.  check their page.
<cfhowlett> ikonia, all those ISP elves must have got into the eggnog
<Seveas> ikonia: http://azerothianlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/buddy-awesome.jpg
<ikonia> love it
<Hjax> andreas_: it detected that the device supported legacy and did that
<latief> hiii
<andreas_> Hjax well this is ubuntu support. I don't think they want us to discuss un-supported things here. but remember if chrome is installed in UEFI and ubuntu in legacy Ubuntu WILL NOT be able to boot.
<ikonia> andreas_: a wise ending to a discussion
<cfhowlett> +1
<mohammadsavadkuh> can i use Intelligent Network  on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> could define what you mean by Intelligent Network
<ikonia> as in the brand ?
<sandy> well anybody knows the differences between ubuntu 15.04 alpha release and ubuntu 14.10.
<ikonia> a lot
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | sandy,
<ubottu> sandy,: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mohammadsavadkuh> ikonia : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Network
<ikonia> mohammadsavadkuh: yes. thats possible if you have the right software and management software
<cfhowlett> mohammadsavadkuh, no mention of linux
<sandy> I know that it's codenamed vivid vervet but accept name is there any difference... I mean feature or something or bug fixes....
<ikonia> a lot of the OSS stuff is managed by linux, but I'm not aware of it being specificly used in ubuntu,
<ikonia> but technically, I see no reason why not, if your software suports it
<jatt> wait until it's released and check its release notes
<MonkeyDust> sandy  start here, "what's new" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/ubuntu-15-04-alpha-1-flavors
<sandy> thank you and i got that.. And i think it's possible to install linux kernel 3.18 in ubuntu 14.04. If you know then please share it.
<niee> how to check where is problem in my ubuntu. bluetoth not working ];
<MonkeyDust> sandy  in case you're the first to try it, then please share it
<sandy> you mean it can not be installed...
<felipe> hellO! new user nb
<jhutchins> sandy: Roughly speaking any kernel can be installed, especially later versions.
<MonkeyDust> sandy  don't know, try it and share your findings
<jhutchins> sandy: The question is whether there's a packaged version.
<jaskell> I have a huge file in the recycling bin, If I try to empty trash it says preparing, and then after 10 mins the computer freezes, how can I get rid of this file?
<jhutchins> sandy: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<Seveas> jaskell: cd ~/.local/share/Trash; rm file_name_here
<cfhowlett> jaskell, you might try the command line: sudo rm filename.  be ERY careful to delete ONLY that one file.
<Seveas> err
<Seveas> jaskell: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files; rm file_name_here
<jhutchins> sandy: You can build upstream kernels for ubuntu, or just compile and install them.
<jhutchins> sandy: If you go outside of the standard packages there are fewer people who can help with problems.
<sandy_> Yes that's why I am asking here if the package is available or not for the 3.18 kernel
<sandy_> if it's not then it can not be installed that's a common sense.
<jhutchins> sandy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<Seveas> sandy_: maybe in the kernel team's ppa
<MonkeyDust> sandy  still, the best way to find out, would be by trying
<MonkeyDust> sandy  then you are the expert on the matter
<Seveas> sandy_: looks like they only made 3.18 available for utopic and vivit, not for trusty (14.04) or earlier.
<sandy_> why guys I am expert on that matter. If the package is available then can be installed. If I find it then I'll tell you guys and vice-versa.
<mohammadsavadkuh> how can i config vpn pptp on my os that is ubuntu  ?
<sandy_> Seveas: Yes this may be in there..
<cfhowlett> mohammadsavadkuh, you VPN provider will have the info
<john_doe_jr> can u have comments in ssh config files?
<Seveas> john_doe_jr: yes, lines starting with # are comments
<niee> any ideas how to access ubuntu-samsung-ubuntu ? i have usb cable.
<john_doe_jr> Seveas: awesome thanks
<niee> please help
<Seveas> mohammadsavadkuh: make sure the network-manager-pptp-gnome package is installed. Then it should show up in the normal network settings dialog
<cfhowlett> Niedar, ubuntu samsung ubuntu?  what?
<cfhowlett> !help | niee
<ubottu> niee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Voyage> Hi
<niee> cfhowlett: i need to send some pictures from mu samsung to my ubuntu. understand me? sorry for my english!
<cfhowlett> niee, samsung phone?  airdroid!
<Voyage> I am installing a software that requirest json_extention. How can I install it on ubuntu? http://php.net/manual/en/function.json-decode.php
<niee> samsung phone cfhowlett
<Seveas> niee: recent ubuntu's should recognize it if you plug it in. Older Ubuntu's don't do MTP properly.
<nbusrone> hi anyone can suggest which application can compare files between both directory ? wanted to compare files which are missing or move to other directory
<gaddd> i want use makefile process some file,sources file like file1.c file2.c i need the result is obj/file1/file1.o obj/file2/file2.o, how write the makefile
<niee> Seveas: my ubuntu version 11.04
<daniel> hi
<cfhowlett> niee, install airdroid on the samsung.
<Seveas> niee: but you can just mail it from your samsung to a mailaccount you can read on your pc :)
<jatt> nbusrone: diff
<Seveas> niee: that's an ancient Ubuntu. You should reinstall (upgrade won't even be possible it's too old)
<cfhowlett> niee, errr 11.04?  end of life - no security.
<niee> okt tnx
<Guest48996> merry christmas everyone
<nbusrone> jatt : tried , it just grey out and not responding for the whole time
<mohammadsavadkuh> Seveas : i installed it  ,  but when i configured , it say that vpn conection failed
<Seveas> thanks Guest48996!
<gaddd> how write makefile? let file1.c -> obj/file1/file1.o        file2.c -> obj/file2/file2.o
<Seveas> mohammadsavadkuh: check /var/log/syslog for hints
<jatt> nbusrone: diff -ur <dir1> <dir2> doesn't work?
<mohammadsavadkuh> Seveas : so
<Seveas> gaddd: if nobody here knows, try http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<nbusrone> jatt : oh , i mean application with GUI
<jatt> nbusrone: vimdiff
<omnicelut> Hi! I am looking for a help with PulseAudio in Lubuntu 14.04; this is an older HP desktop with ICH6 and integrated mono speaker, but PA ignores it and detectes headphones output only; any pointers?
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know if there is a way to do some logic in sshconfig file…like when I"m away from home network use a domain name but inside my network use a static ip?
<Seveas> john_doe_jr: you can't do that I'm afraid
<gaddd> Seveas: tks,i read some page,but not found the solution.
<Seveas> !sound | omnicelut, maybe something here can help...
<ubottu> omnicelut, maybe something here can help...: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<omnicelut> Seveas: thanks! The funny thing is, this worked fine with ALSA, but I need PA for Skype; I suspect this has something to do with PA's profiles, but documentation is not really helping
<Seveas> omnicelut: pulseaudio is an often-broken black box to me, so I can't be of more help than that. Sorry!
<nbusrone> jatt : can't find the application , do you know any command on how to list file only but not directory ?
<gaddd> Seveas: file1.c -> obj/file1/file1.o  now i can use the function "basename" process it, but it compile everytime, i wan put the basename to the target rule. how can?
<jhutchins> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Voyage> my server says "The system is going down for halt NOW!" Why is that?
<jhutchins> Voyage: Something (most likely you) has initiated a shutdown.
<jaskell_> Seveas: I tried using the rm command on the folder in the recycle bin, the command is still running, at least nothing has frozen up
<jaskell_> Does it usually take 10 mins to delete a file?
<cfhowlett> jaskell_, normal?  no
<Voyage> jhutchins i never
<jaskell_> I cannot even use the ls command in the folder containing this file
<Voyage> jhutchins The ram got full. its 512mb
<jatt> jaskell_: how big is the file
<jaskell_> cfhowlett, this file was a python dump of a variable that failed, could something else be at play?
<bodhi_zazen> o/ Corey84
<EriC^^> jaskell_: type du -sh /path/to/file
<cfhowlett> jaskell_, I'd say so.  have an ubuntu USB handy?  boot up a live session, navigate to that file and delete
<jaskell_> jatt, the du -sh command also froze, and if I try to navigate to the file via folders, the folder hangs on loading
<cfhowlett> jaskell_, you've got some super weird stuff happening.  slow down
<EriC^^> jaskell_: i think deleting a file is regardless of the size though, it just deletes the pointer to the file
<Voyage> How can I increase my swap space ? http://pastie.org/9798573
<jatt> jaskell_: is that a mounted partition? nfs, samba?
<jaskell_> EriC^^, that command also hangs
<nbusrone> jatt : do you know how do I print out gnome-search-tool result into a text ?
<jaskell_> jatt, I have only 1 partition on my hard drive with ubuntu on it
<Seveas> jaskell_: that's very odd. can you kill the rm with control-C?
<jaskell_> Seveas, let me try
<jaskell_> Seveas, yes I can\
<jatt> jaskell_: do
<jatt> gvfs-trash <file>
<jatt> or
<jatt> > <file>
<jatt> work?
<Seveas> jaskell_: curious. Is it a file or a folder you're deleting?
<jhutchins> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Seveas> Voyage: stop wasting our time. Buy a new computer.
<jhutchins> Voyage: You can create a swap file on your regular filesystem if you don't want to mess with partitions.
<jaskell_> Seveas, it's a folder since any attempt to get into the folder and look at the file freezes, so I'm doing sudo rm -r folder
<jaskell_> jatt, can I use gvfs-trash -r <folder> instead
<Seveas> jaskell_: ok, there may simply be a ginormous amount of files in that folder, ext* filesystems don't like this. Try this command (and don't use gvfs-trash!): ls -lad /path/to/folder/
<Seveas> jaskell_: the ls -lad should give one line of output, paste it in here please
<jaskell_> ok one sec
<nbusrone> jatt : Thanks  I guess i found a way using gnome-search-tools :-)
<jhutchins> nbuonanno: The Gnu find command is very powerful.
<Voyage> Seveas dear, I just baught a NEW vps. with 512 ram instead of 128
<Seveas> jaskell_: the ls -lad /path/to/folder should also return instantly.
<Voyage> jhutchins ok, according to the pastie link. I already have a swap? no?
<jaskell_> Seveas, drwxrwxr-x 3 bsa bsa 585248768
<jaskell_> Seveas, so 3 files totaling size: 585248768 ?
<EriC^^> jaskell_: no it means theres another sub dir in
<jhutchins> Voyage: Yes, you have a very small swap file.
<jatt> jhutchins: forget about gvfs-trash my bad. but > <file> does it work?
<jaskell_> EriC^^, let me see if I can find out the name of those subdirectories, but I think ls will freeze
<Seveas> jaskell_: no, a folder with a ginormous amount of files. The folder itself is taking up a *lot* of space, let alone the things in it.
<Seveas> jaskell_: stop.
<jhutchins> Voyage: You could probably use up to 1G of swap.
<jhutchins> Voyage: You could do 2g, but managing that would be very slow.
<EriC^^> jaskell_: what the.. why's it say 585248768 ? shouldn't it be 4096?
<Seveas> jaskell_: you need some careful ls invocations here: ls -1 -f /path/to/folder | wc -l
<jhutchins> jatt: that type of redirection is a function of the bash shell, so if you're doing console-based commands you can use the various redirect tools.
<Seveas> jaskell_: the -f will make it not try to sort. It will still take a while. But that command should give you the number of files.
<jaskell_> EriC^^, other folders are 4096
<Seveas> jaskell_: if you just want to delete them, rm -r the folder and wait. That will also take a while
<nbusrone> hi again , why does default directory ubuntu 14.04 view doesn't have a full time and date for modified ? instate on a date ? lets say I created a folder , I only can see both folder on today's date but not the full time created
<EriC^^> jaskell_: yeah, dirs are 4096
<Seveas> jaskell_: EriC^^: a large number there means you have a gazillion files in the folder.
<jaskell_> Seveas, ok let me try that command
<Seveas> which makes ext* dog slow
<blind> I have a really weird question if someone's available. I have a few machines out there that I connect to with VNC. Sometimes I have to restart the VNC connection, and when I do, I have no gnome-session running, just a blank screen. So using ssh, I DISPLAY=:0 and start up gnome-session. However, this screws up my keyboard layout somehow.. "test" becomes "ngbn", I've found 3 keys that act as CTRL, the number "5" is backspace, etc. no keyboard layout I can
<Seveas> I had that the other day, took 15 minutes to delete 300k files.
<nbusrone> it doesn't sound right with full time date remove , what if I wanted to view files and folder ?
<blind> So I started up applications separately. First nautilus, then metacity, then gnome-panel. No issues. However, when I start gnome-settings-daemon, that
<EriC^^> Seveas: how so? dirs are not more than 4096
<blind> that's when the problems start. and killing gnome-settings-daemon after the fact does not fix it, have to restart X
<libyan-gh0st> :|
<Seveas> EriC^^: try creating (on a new partition, so you can easily get rid of it by deleting the partition!) 100000 files in a filder without using subfolders
<Voyage> jhutchins ok, how can I increase my swap?
<EriC^^> Seveas: you mean jaskell_ ? ^^
<EriC^^> Seveas: oh ok
<Seveas> EriC^^: no you, as you wanted to know what can cause this :)
<jhutchins> Voyage: Did you follow the link dpkg posted?
<jaskell_> Seveas, I can hear the hard drive crunching after that command, that should list the number of files?
<EriC^^> Seveas: but isn't the size of the dir the same regardless of the number of files in it?
<Seveas> jaskell_: yup.
<Seveas> EriC^^: nope.
<Voyage> jhutchins I think i missed it
<Voyage> jhutchins which link?
<jhutchins> !swap
<Voyage> No, I didnt got any link
<EriC^^> Seveas: ok, making 100000 files right now in /tmp
<Seveas> EriC^^: don't!
<chu> lol
<Seveas> do it in a subfolder at least
<EriC^^> /tmp/t
<EriC^^> lol why not
<EriC^^> they will be deleted on rebooting
<jhutchins> Voyage: I guess the bot doesn' tlike to repeat itself.
<Seveas> as you'll need to delete the folder, and deleting /tmp is no fun
<jhutchins> Voyage: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra  memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EriC^^> Seveas: they'll be deleted on rebooting no?
<Seveas> EriC^^: and bootup will take half an hour :)
<Seveas> (that's how I noticed)
<jhutchins> Voyage: I believe that will tell you how to add a swap file on your existing filesystem.
<terrasapien> but you could find the files you created, and delete only those like this: find /tmp -type f -cmin -2 -exec rm -f {} \;
<Seveas> terrasapien: that doesn't reduce the size of /tmp itself back to the normal 4k
<jhutchins> terrasapien: Or you could use the -delete option instead of -exec rm {} \;
<Seveas> but if he's in /tmp/t the damage isn't too bad :)
<Voyage> jhutchins but I think I already have a swap at /dev/null ?
<EriC^^> it's almost done around 80,000
<terrasapien> jhutchins, yes, that's probably better
<EriC^^> i can still ls the dir easily
<EriC^^> i7 here
<gaddd> the makefile how can make file1.c >> obj/file1/file1.o ?
<Seveas> !repeat | gaddd
<ubottu> gaddd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> Seveas: ok, done
<EriC^^> drwxrwxr-x 2 e e 2170880 Dec 25 18:39 t
<Seveas> :)
<EriC^^> yikes
<EriC^^> is it linear?
<Seveas> do a 'time rm t'
<Voyage> jhutchins it tells me how to add, but I want to extend
<Seveas> and then try again with 200k or 300k :)
<kaba> my ubuntu 14.04 cloud vps server showing 69 packages can be updated  30 updates are security updates
<EriC^^> if its linear i wonder how many files he has
<kaba> how to do this task
<kaba> my ubuntu 14.04 cloud vps server showing 69 packages can be updated  30 updates are security updates
<kaba> how to do this task
<Seveas> EriC^^: me too. And given that ls -f1 | wc -l hasn't returned yet, my guess is: an awful lot.
<Seveas> kaba: sudo apt-get upgrade
<EriC^^> Seveas: jaskell_ if it's linear, it means you have 27million files in that dir
<EriC^^> :D
<kaba> please anyone help me i am new in this
<Seveas> jaskell_: if the ls | wc hasn't returned yet: just rm -r the folder and wait. And wait. And wait. And ..
<Seveas> kaba: I already gave you the command.
<|_SpY_|> Hi guys, I create a new user /home/storage and for this specific folder I want give access to apache read/write files there and I also wanna give a permission for another user to just read this folder. So lets say I have a different user "myuser" and inside the /home/myuser I can create a symbolic link to point to /home/storage (ln -s /home/storage storage) ... Anybody knows how to do this? I already added the apache and myuser i
<|_SpY_|> nside de storage group but doesn't works :(
<jaskell_> EriC^^ wow, how long will it take to delete that
<jaskell_> Seveas, it's still going
<EriC^^> jaskell_: i can time me deleting the 100,000
<EriC^^> jaskell_: you can get a rough idea on a i7 what it'll take
<EriC^^> time rm -r t
<EriC^^> real	0m0.831s
<EriC^^> lol
<jaskell_> Let's round that up to a second, so 10 seconds for a million, 270 seconds for 27 million?
<Seveas> jaskell_: kill it and rm.
<jaskell_> that shouldn't be so bad but it seems to be taking  a lot longer for me
<EriC^^> jaskell_: yeah
<jaskell_> Seveas, wait
<Seveas> jaskell_: it'll be longer. the bigger the directory the less efficient ext* gets
<jaskell_> it just stopped
<jaskell_> your command
<EriC^^> jaskell_: that's around 5mins
<Seveas> oh
<|_SpY_|> nobody knows how to do it? :(
<Seveas> what's the output?
<kaba> thanks @Seveas now i find that
<jaskell_> 4340273
<Seveas> 4.3 million files
<jaskell_> WOW
<jaskell_> thanks for that python
<groot> Hello! Trying to install the right codecs so I can play DVDs, but keep getting error messages. Can anyone help? Here is the command: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss libdvdread4 libdvdnav4
<Seveas> that's going to take a few hours to rm on a rotating disk
<jaskell_> so I just need to sudo rm -r and wait like an hr?
<Seveas> jaskell_: yeah
<groot> error message: "Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<groot> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<groot> is only available from another source
<groot> "
<jaskell_> Seveas, well at least we got to the bottom of it, thanks a lot
<Seveas> groot: dvdcss isn't in the normal ubuntu repos
<jaskell_> :)
<Seveas> groot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<groot> Seveas: thanks, going to that link now
<Seveas> jaskell_: no worries, merry christmas :)
<jaskell_> Seveas, indeed Merry Christmas! And Happy Hanukkah to anyone celebrating as well
<blind> here's the keybindings as far as i can tell, they make no sense to me and I can't figure out how to fix it. http://sprunge.us/FGES  keys marked with (?) had no visible results
<mohammadsavadkuh> i could not connect to vpn     ,   vpn connection failed on ubuntu 12.04
<Seveas> mohammadsavadkuh: what messages did you find in /var/log/syslog?
<mohammadsavadkuh> seveas : Dec 25 20:22:45 savadkuhi NetworkManager[1026]: <info> Policy set 'Wired connection 1' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
<mohammadsavadkuh> Dec 25 20:22:50 savadkuhi NetworkManager[1026]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' disappeared
<Seveas> mohammadsavadkuh: hmm, maybe the pptp plugin logs somewhere else. Do some digging in /var/log
<Seveas> (I've never used the plugin myself)
<min> Hi, can i propose a math question?
<groot> Seveas - that worked perfecly. Thank you!
<Seveas> min: if it's no more difficult than 1+1, we may be able to answer it. For actual math, try wolfram alpha
<BluesKaj_> or the calculator
<Seveas> BluesKaj_: that's so 2014
<BluesKaj_> Seveas, who cares, as long as it works :)
<Seveas> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1%2B1
<nvga> I have changed mottherboard and I want to boot with my old installation My I have root and a boot -efi partition (64 bit) the problem is that I have the /dev/sda1 and in root there are also files in a folder boot (The / is encrypted). The problem is that I grub starts booting the system and it cannot open the root file system and it panicks. Should I update the initramfs ?
<nvga> the /dev/sda1 is the boot partition
<min> Seveas: Thanks Wolframalpha is very useful, but my problem's the proof of a theorem
<min> Can you suggest a mathematical IRC channel?
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Seveas> min: I can't, but try  http://math.stackexchange.com/
<min> Thanks
<BluesKaj_> nvga, usually boot partitions aren't necessary, but since your / is encrypted then the uuid may have changed
<Voyage> Hi, Can any one see the last line error and see whats wronge?
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/9798600#
<nvga> [BluesKaj I have a motherboard with uefi and secure boot
<BluesKaj_> aha nvga then disable secure boot in uefi/bios
<nvga> BluesKaj I can only set in secureboot a setting other than windows os in the uefi setup
<nvga> and It doesnt have seem to be able to boot in legacy mode
<kokut> Hello, for some reason tcptrack is not giving me correct readings, is there a more accurate/reliable tool to minitor bandwith usage and show what process is using it?
<jayaura> /query M9R hey
<Voyage> Hi, Can any one see the last line error and see whats wronge? http://pastie.org/9798626
<mohammadsavadkuh> i can not connect to vpn pptp please help me   and i install all package on my ubuntu that is 12.04
<danktamagachi> Hello. I recently installed the kubuntu-desktop package with the intention of comparing unity and kde. I've noticed that now in Unity the text color of application menus is black instead of white. I've tried resetting all theme settings in unity-tweak, removing my .gtkrc-2.0 file, and restarting lightdm. When I google the only real answers are "uninstall ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and reinstall." This seems like overkill- does anybody have
<danktamagachi>  any other ideas?
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<danktamagachi> I don't want to remove all Kubuntu packages- i just want to change the font color for application menus
<danktamagachi> is there a way to do that without blowing away KDE?
<cfhowlett> danktamagachi, try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<danktamagachi> ok
<squinty> Voyage: might be of use   https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04   notice the use of "sudo"
<monk15lp> nabend
<monk15lp> god evening
<Caleb--> hmm, suddenly my sound is now gone on ubuntu 14.10
<BluesKaj_> Caleb--, intel-hda ?
<Caleb--> yup
<BluesKaj_> Caleb--, in the terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ,then reboot, it's aknown bug. If there is no output from the command then the driver loaded properly
<Caleb--> i see
<Caleb--> BluesKaj_, is this an intel bug or an ubuntu bug?
 * shiggitay tries that as well
<shiggitay> though I have a BayTrail tablet... it may or may not help....
<nvga> @BluesKaj_ uuid havent changed http://paste.ubuntu.com/9618619/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9618637/ I did update-iniramfs from chrooted environment and I get cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for sda2_crypt
<BluesKaj_> Caleb--, ubuntu bug
<Caleb--> BluesKaj_, btw, is there anything i could do to increase performance of my onboard hd4600 gpu?
<BluesKaj_> which driver Caleb-- ?,  lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<Caleb--> my system is rather laggy right now, even though i'm only using 5.4GB out of 16GB RAM, I have a core i7-4790, and a samsung evo 256GB ssd
<Caleb--> Kernel driver in use: i915
<BluesKaj_> Caleb--, I'm not real familiar how to set  openGL settings in unity/gnome3, since I use kde , but try to set it to at least 2.0 , preferably 3.1 if you can
<Caleb--> ok, i'll look for it
<Caleb--> BluesKaj_, what about GPU memory... will it dynamically use my main memory, or do I need to increase it manually somewhere?
<uschxc> anyone have some time to troubleshoot Vino with me, 14.04?  I can connect with Windows UltraVNC Viewer, but no desktop is displayed
<BluesKaj_> Caleb--, in a word, yes, but i recommend a pci graphics card with the specs your system has, it can take advantage of the rest of the sysems processors more so than an onboard gpu
<pen> hey guys. How does one get itunes on linux?
<pen> rather itunes on ubuntu 14.04
<pen> happy holidays :D
<alan`> hey i have a dell precision 470 workstation with the 3.4 ghz xeon quad core setup but for some reason ubuntu is only using cores 1 and 3 leaving 2 and 4 doing nothing. is there anything i can change to have all 4 cores run or is that kind of a lost cause?
<BluesKaj_> pen, one run itunes on linux by installing as indicated here, http://ipod.about.com/od/advanceditunesuse/f/Downloading-Itunes-For-Linux.htm
<Caleb--> BluesKaj_, sound is back after reboot :)
<BluesKaj_> yes, Caleb-- , it's acommon problem after dist-upgrades
<Annoyed> Greetings.
<Snake2k> alan`: I believe you can change it
<Annoyed> And happy Holidays1
<Annoyed> ! rather
<Annoyed> Anyone know if XDMCP works on 14.04 LTS?  And if there is a detailed  how-to?
<pen> Thank you, but itunes won't download. I try and I get the option to save but won't d/l
<RDX400> Annoyed, check this one here http://www.noobslab.com/2014/12/kodi-14-helix-formerly-known-as-xbmc.html
<bekks> RDX400: XDMCP has nothing to do with XBMC.
<Annoyed> I was just about to say that looks like a media server, not XDMCP
<bekks> Annoyed: Unity doesnt work using XDMCP, but you can still use these instructions for another desktop environment: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452802/no-desktop-appears-after-loged-in-using-xdmcp
<RDX400> bekks, sry my fault. read it wrong
<bubbasaures> alan` Lots of ways to get music I would use one on ubuntu that is not wine dependent is all.
<Guest72811> struggling to get vlc to read dvds. Installed the libdvdcss, etc. and it works on some dvds like guardians of the galaxy. But on other dvds, it shows the name of the file but sees no data
<salsa> Anybody knows how to add 2 users in one group .. and make one read only and the other one read/write ?
<Annoyed> I don't even get a login / greeter screen off of it. It works great on the 4 year old FreeBSD installation on the machine I'm replacing, but Ubuntu isn't even answering the door.
<Crell> Hi folks. I am trying to rsync a lot of data to a newly installed 14.04 system, over ssh.  However, the server's ethernet connection seems to keep dying.  From what I can tell it's amount-of-data based, not time-based.  (I left it on and idle all night and it was still connected.)  I've not seen anything in syslog or dmesg that suggest what the issue could be; how would I go about diagnosing this?
<bekks> Annoyed: Are you using Unity?
<jaskell_> I am trying to upgrade my processor from AMD Phenom II to AMD FX-8350, is it as simple as turning my computer off and making the switch?
<Annoyed> bekks: Yes, the default window manager
<MrSavage> Annoyed: so do you know what's causing the no login screen?
<MrSavage> Annoyed: when did you start having the issues? did it happen since install?
<laerne-unconnect> whoami
<MrSavage> whoami
<MrSavage> heh
<nbrack> Hello, my brother gave me a computer with a trackpad button not working.  He's an engineer and said it's not the hardware...  Is it possible that the evdev draver fails with only one button ?
<Annoyed> bekks: the article you referenced suggests installing "gnome-session-flashback" which Ubuntu SW center has never heard of..It has something called gnome-session-fallback, but it's marked as transitional, trasitioning to the one that isn't listed.
<Annoyed> MrSavage : This is a new install. The only related file I've touched is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Annoyed> Hmmm.. nmap shows  the port (177) is closed
<bekks> Annoyed: The gnome fallback isnt supported anymore. You have to use another desktop environment, not Unity.
<skofus> setting a static IP on my ubuntu server leaves me with no network access on the server. i can SSH into it just fine after a reboot, but the server is not connected to the internet. why could that be ?
<MrSavage> MrSavage: are you using multiple monitors?
<MrSavage> Annoyed: are you using multiple monitors?
<MrSavage> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nbrack> Hello, xev doesn't record mouse move events, even if the curse correctly moves.  What could be wrong
<nbrack> Thank you for any help.
<Seveas> skofus: most likely bad subnet, gateway or default route.
<Annoyed> MrSavage : No. single monitor on the laptop I'm tryingt connect with
<MrSavage> Annoyed: it's not an external monitor is it?
<NeoGeo64> someone PLEASE help
<EriC^^> NeoGeo64: with?
<MrSavage> repaste your question
<Seveas> nbrack: xev will only notice mouse movements if the mouse is in the xev window
<NeoGeo64> i am trying to create a wifi hotspot with my wired connection to share with my android phone
<Annoyed> MrSavage  No
<EriC^^> NeoGeo64: settings > network > wireless > hotspot
<NeoGeo64> but when i try to connect there is an auth error. says incorrect password but it is not.
<NeoGeo64> im not trying to create a temporary hotspot
<NeoGeo64> i want a permanent one that runs all the time
<NeoGeo64> like i had it before
<EriC^^> NeoGeo64: how are you creating it?
<ikonia> if you follow the advice EriC^^ gave you it will run all the time
<NeoGeo64> with the network connections manager
<NeoGeo64> Network Connections > Add, etc
<EriC^^> NeoGeo64: like ikonia said it will run all the time, same password too
<MrSavage> Annoyed: could be bad configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or a lack of a driver
<skinux> Having a problem with DVD. I played half of a movie and took it out, and now VLC (or DVD drive) is refusing to see any dvd that I put in.
<skofus> Seveas: i double checked it.. but i will surely look again.. my eth0 is named em1 for some reason.. that is just a label right?
<usuariox2015> hola
<ikonia> skinux: probably still thinks it's mounted
<MrSavage> Annoyed: but you didn't have problems with the install with the GUI?
<ikonia> skinux: simple test, reboot
<nbrack> Seveas: Yes I move the mouse into the move windows
<skinux> Okay
<Seveas> skofus: that's the new way of naming interfaces.
<skinux> Isn't there a way to demount without rebooting?
<MrSavage> skinux: what do you mean refusing to see?
<Annoyed> MrSavage : Xming does work on the laptop; I can connect to other machines on the network w/out issue
<ikonia> skinux: rebooting will be a quick and easy test
<skinux> MrSavage: Specifically, VLC says there is no disc in the drive.
<MrSavage> skinux: you could try logging out and loggin in
<nbrack> weirdly enough, if I go to tty and go back to xorg, xev works again until I restart it
<skofus> Seveas: so i am doing it right by using em1 and not eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<skofus> :)
<Annoyed> MrSavage Only install issue was forcing the /var partition to use reiserfs
<MrSavage> well this is outside my knowledge
<MrSavage> sorry
<abator> i need a little help on x11vnc , can someone help me please?
<bekks> Annoyed: So did you install another desktop environment rather than Unity?
<Annoyed> No, aside from forcing /var to a reiserfs, this is an out-of-box; only additional sw installed is sshd
<Annoyed> bekks No, aside from forcing /var to a reiserfs, this is an out-of-box; only additional sw installed is sshd
<bekks> Annoyed: For XDMCP to be working, you need to use another desktop environment. Unity will not work.
<Annoyed> Bah.
<ikonia> bekks: thats interesting to know
<Annoyed>  Nothing else is there by default?
<bekks> Annoyed: The link you've been given tells exactly that.
<bekks> Annoyed: Just install another desktop environment of your choice, like xfce, lxde, kde, etc.
<Annoyed> I presume Gnome will work?
<bekks> Annoyed: I stringly doubt that.
<bekks> *strongly. Gnome2 is dead, and Gnome3 wont, afaik.
<nbrack> curiouser and curiouser : when I start x with `xinit -- :1`, it says connection to X server lost, even though my .xinitrc file contains `exec xterm`...
<Caleb---> when running "aplay -L", one of the results I get is: surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 \ HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog \  2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers. But Ubuntu does not let me choose the 2.1 speaker setup. is there any other way for me to configure it?
<Annoyed> bekks : KDE or xfce available asa metapackage, one install the sucks everything in ?
<bekks> Annoyed: Yes.
<Annoyed> There a howto on that?
<bekks> Annoyed: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop / lubuntu-desktop / xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> No need for a howto for a single command.
<Annoyed> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop / lubuntu-desktop / xubuntu-desktop  is a single command?
<Annoyed> or is that chooseone?
<Annoyed> choose one of them, rather
<bekks> Annoyed: Choose the desktop environment you'd like to install and then choose the name of the metapackage.
<arun> guys, I have a chroot running, inside that chroot I created a user with same uid and name of my host... and now I wanna delete that user in chroot, how can I do that?
<arun> I get user arun is currently used by process 12311
<arun>  while trying to deluser arun
<ikonia> arun: the same way you added it, but delete
<arun> ikonia: won't that harm the host?
<ikonia> or chroot as another user so there is not a conflict
<ikonia> arun: not if your in the chroot
<ikonia> as the commands run in the chroot, apply to the chroot only
<arun> ikonia: it says this root@tech:/# deluser arun
<arun> Removing user `arun' ...
<arun> Warning: group `arun' has no more members.
<arun> userdel: user arun is currently used by process 12311
<arun> /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel arun' returned error code 8. Exiting.
<arun> root@tech:/#
<unopaste> arun you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Annoyed> bekks: Ok, thanks, I'll take a shot at that. Gonna try it on a VM first.   Is there a howto for setting XDMCP up under KDE ?
<ikonia> arun: kill the process then
<ikonia> and please don't flood the channel, use a pastebin
<bekks> Annoyed: Setting up XDMCP depends on the display manager used, not the desktop environment. So as long as you are using lightdm, the link given still applies.
<arun> ikonia: nope, it didn't work
<ikonia> arun: "it didn't work" ?? what didn't work, how did it not work
<ikonia> arun: you have to give details, thats like me saying "fix it" to you
<arun> ikonia: now, worked thanks alot
<Annoyed> Ok, now I'm confused again. You're suggesting using KDE or XFCE, which are desktop environmets, but you say XDMCP doesn't depend upon that ?
<ikonia> they are desktops
<ikonia> not login managers
<bekks> ikonia: I doubt lightdm and kdm are desktops ;)
<ikonia> he's saying "KDE and XFCE"
<ikonia> they are desktops
<bekks> Yeah.
<ikonia> seems to be a real issue differentiating between the desktop and the login
<Annoyed> yes, this is mostlikely semantics..
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> thats the issue - it's not semantics
<ikonia> it's a different technology
<rubiksmomo> How can I automatically run a terminal application on login?
<Annoyed> I'm thinking that either KDE or XFCE are desktop environments, and bekks is suggesting using one them. but he also says that that alone won't resolve the issue
<Annoyed> bekks> Annoyed: Setting up XDMCP depends on the display manager used, not the desktop environment. So as long as you are
<bekks> Annoyed: Not true.
<bekks> Annoyed: It depends on the desktop environment BUT it is setup using the display manager.
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: do you need it to run interactively
<bekks> It works fine with lightdm, but it doesnt with Unity.
<Genome36> hello im trying to create an ssh .pem file
<Genome36> the thing is it is for amazon ec2 servers
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: It's a script that works by it self and lasts for entire session
<Genome36> i have instances that need to mount a hard drive at home via stfp
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: you can add it to the autostart programs
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: ~/.config/autostart , it uses .desktop files
<Genome36> the only requirements are that i want a passwordless login and to be able to use this same .pem file for all the slaves
<rubiksmomo> I have set the script as alias, so I tried to add command "s" to autostart programs, but nothing seems to happen.
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: open the dash > startup apps and add it there
<alessandro> server irc.oltreirc.org
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: type "bash /path/to/script.sh"
<Annoyed> So, you're saying install either kde or xfce, modify /etc/lightdm.conf as described in http://askubuntu.com/questions/452802/no-desktop-appears-after-loged-in-using-xdmcp, then insstall gnome-session-flashback? which is not the default sw repository.. use gnome-session-fallback instead ?
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: It's just alias now. I'll try to make a script file for it.
<bekks> No, forget that gnome fallback
<Annoyed> just install kde/xfce, modify /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<bekks> Annoyed: yes.
<Annoyed> Ok, thanks.
<Annoyed> I'll give that a shot.
<Annoyed> I'm no stranger to *nix-like OS's but the window manager/desktop GUI stuff has always been foggy. :p
<Annoyed> Thanks for the assistance, and Merry Christmas (or whatever holiday you celebrate.)
<Genome36> can someone help me with my ssh ?
<Genome36> i have some slaves machines at amazon which need to mount a drive located at my house
<Genome36> i want to use sftp (ssh ftp)
<Genome36> but i have a bad time trying to create my .pem file
<Genome36> and i would also like this same file to be able to be used by any machine that has this .pem
<MrSavage> what's the point of the env command? I seem to be able to set environment variables without having to type it
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: I now have "bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh" in "Startup Applications", but it doesn't seem to run when I login
<rubiksmomo> it works if I put the same command to terminal
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: try gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh'"
<EriC^^> i've no idea
<strayArch> When Chrooting to into Ubuntu on Chrome OS is there a way to prevent it from suspending when I toggle another display
<arun> guys, any working alternative to ubiquity???
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: any luck?
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: Thanks, it works! =)
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: ok, cool
<rubiksmomo> Is there a way to run it in background?
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: you can probably use gnome-terminal -e "bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh"
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> hmm
<shiggitay> question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <== will that work for a Windows ISO? I'm about to try it
<rubiksmomo> rubiksmomo: I'd like the script to run without visible terminal window
<shiggitay> for / with
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: you can set it very tiny
<EriC^^> with --geometry=0x0 , it'll still show though
<rubiksmomo> at least it's better maybe
<shiggitay> anyone?
<rubiksmomo> This isn't working (just flashes, but doesn't do anything or stay on): gnome-terminal -e "bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh"
<arun> guys, any working alternative to ubiquity???
<EriC^^> you could launch it with a certain profile too, with a certain title, and with devilspie you could hide the window i guess
<EriC^^> !info devilspie | rubiksmomo
<ubottu> rubiksmomo: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2 (utopic), package size 42 kB, installed size 322 kB
<EriC^^> there might be a better way though
<shiggitay> arun, I've not had a problem with it.... Anaconda from RedHat is worse.
<arun> shiggitay: any other?
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: i see
<arun> shiggitay: what does Kali use?
<shiggitay> I have no idea heh
<squinty> shiggitay:  might want to consider if you gain anything .....is the Windows iso bootable to a live desktop or just to the Install screen etc
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: Thanks. I think I'll go with this startup script that runs automatically in tiny terminal window: gnome-terminal --geometry=0x0 -e "bash -c 'bash ~/Documents/autoScreenshot.sh'"
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: ok :)
<shiggitay> squinty, I just used grml-rescueboot to try and boot the iSO, but I knw chainload +1 is needed... where would I put that in its entry?
<arun> shiggitay: what does Kali use?
<shiggitay> arun, I said I had no idea >_>
<arun> shiggitay: ok
<bekks> arun: you're on kali?
<arun> guys, please recommend me a good working installer please except ubiquity
<arun> bekks: nope
<rypervenche> arun: What's wrong with ubiquity? And what is it that you're trying to do?
<bekks> arun: There is no other graphical installer besides ubiquity. Whats your actual issue?
<arun> i am building a custom live stuff, and I want something too simple than ubiquity ... like there is in kali linux...
<arun> or like debian installer
<DEFALT> HI
<ilias> Hello
<ilias> can some one help me ?
<DEFALT> hi guys , how i do access the irc chat anonymous?
<bubbasaures> ilias, State the issue for help.
<rypervenche> arun: I would ask in the Kali channel then to see what they use.
<Novice201y> Hi. How install Desura on Ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> DEFALT, Join freenode get a cloak, or use tor maybe.
<bubbasaures> or a proxy
<bubbasaures> arrival is always announced if that's what you mean
<ilias> hello guys
<Annoyed> 'Lo again.
<ilias> i create a shell script and i want to create an installer for the script
<ilias> like .deb
<bekks> Thats a package, no installer.
<ilias> can some one help me PLZ
<ilias> bekks: yes i want to create a .deb to my shell program,
<ilias> @bekks yes i want to create a .deb to my shell program,
<Annoyed> bekks: Anything else I should have done? Installed kde, made the changes to /etc/lightdm.conf & /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf, reboot.. and no change. still a blank backing screen in Xming.... nmap from another machine on the network still says port 177 is closed.
<bekks> So create a .deb for your shell script.
<Novice201y> http://www.desura.com/ recognises this machine as Windows? What goes wrong?
<massipro> salut
<bekks> Annoyed: Did you select KDE in the login manager?
<massipro> comment puis je utiliser mon iphone sur ubutnu ?
<ilias> @bekks i don't khow how, can you help me
<bekks> !fr | massipro
<ubottu> massipro: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Annoyed> you mean at the console?
<massipro>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Annoyed> I don't even get a login screen using Xming. Just a blank backing screen which is part of Xming
<bekks> ilias: This is a good start: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<ilias> @bekks thanks lot
<Annoyed> bekks : Using Xming, I should get a login screen to select desktop, right?
<bekks> Annoyed: What are you actually trying to do?
<nammaianh> asdsad
<nammaianh> Hello
<nammaianh> :) Im learning to use IRC
<nammaianh> Sorry for that
<Annoyed> bekks Connect using Xming over a gigabit in-house network. Works fine with another machine running FreeBSD on the  same network..
<bekks> Annoyed: So actually that reads like "I am trying to connect to the Ubuntu desktop using Windows."
<pandb> how should I go about disabling workspace-switching behavior when specific applications are in focus?
<Balzy> Hello, I was considering installing ubuntu with full disk encryption and I was wondering how secure is it? Provided, of course, I pick a strong passphrase
<pandb> i want ctrl-alt-<arrow> to not switch my desktop when im using a certain ide
<pandb> because i prefer that key combination do something else in that specific app
<pandb> how should i go about finding out how to do this?
<OerHeks> Balzy, as secure as your backup
<Annoyed> Yes. This machine will eventually be a server in the basement, and I want to be able to access the desktop interface over the network using Xming, an X-Windows client for Windows. This works off a FreeBSD machine that is down there now, but I  want to replace FreeBSD w/Linux
<bekks> Annoyed: Can you please stop repeating that totally useless FreeBSD stuff?
<bekks> Annoyed: Are you trying to connect to the desktop of that machine, while using a Windows client?
<Balzy> OerHeks what do you mean?
<bubbasaures> Balzy, I would research this, the question shows your lack of general info is all.
<Annoyed> Ok. Just using that as an example that this does work as far as the windows computer goes. Yes, I'm using Xming, on a Windows machine, trying to connect to the Ubuntu box using X-windows
<bubbasaures> Balzy, This is also straight support not an as if conversation.
<bekks> Annoyed: So the most easy way would be using NoMachine nxserver/nxclient instead of messing with XDMCP.
<OerHeks> Balzy, encryption is pretty safe, but if anything goes wrong with the hardware, recovery is sometimes hard and you need a backup to rely on.
<bekks> Annoyed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Balzy> OerHeks Yep, I know that
<aldian> Hi! I cant get "software-manager" nor "do-release-upgrade" propose me to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 although I allowed it in the preferences. Any idea?
<SchrodingersScat> !eol | aldian
<ubottu> aldian: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Annoyed> bekks: Ok, if it does the same thing, I don't care whose name is on it. =) Should that work with Ubntu 14.04 "out of the box" ?
<bekks> Annoyed: No, you have to configure it, as described in the article given.
<OerHeks> Balzy, i would go for /home/ encryption only, made sure key is backup and have fun
<Dondopa> Hello
<Dondopa> I was wondering about something with Ubuntu. I havea friend who wants to play a windows game but he cannot play it without wine
<Balzy> bubbasaures I'm not an expert in encryption but I've read how it works. I was just curious to know how strong it is and if a really strong password would be enough to protect data
<Dondopa> He doesnt have internet  to install wine where he is so i want to put it on his external drive and send it to him
<Dondopa> Is it possible to create a single,independent debian package that he can easily install?
<Dondopa> He is not very savvy with ubuntu either and I want to make the process easy for him.
<bekks> Dondopa: So is he using Debian or Ubuntu?
<Dondopa> Ubuntu 14.04
<Balzy> OerHeks was considering that too, but I read a well detailed benchmark saying home encryption really lowers reading/writing performance, compared to entire disk
<Dondopa> We both use Ubuntu 14.04
<DJones> Dondopa: You can download the wine package from the ubuntu repo's http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/wine It should offer a package at the bottom of the web page
<Dondopa> So when i put this package on his hard drive
<Dondopa> he is getting the full wine to install?
<DJones> Dondopa: It should do, in theory, he'll be able to right cick on the downloaded package and install it with the normal package manager
<OerHeks> Balzy, please share, i'd like to know more of that
<Dondopa> With Ubuntu software center or Synaptic right?
<DJones> Dondopa: I think either should install it, or it could be installed from command line
<Balzy> OerHeks give me a second, I've read it almost an hour ago
<Annoyed> bekks : Ok, that looks fairly straight forward... I'll give that a shot tomorrow. don't have any more time to play.Thanks again
<Dondopa> Ok. I will try that. I will know how to help him via the command-line if it comes to that.
<Dondopa> Thanks for the help btw.
<Dondopa> It is strange because the wine_1.6.2-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb file is not even 1 mb
<Dondopa> If he clicks on that he would need to install things from the web which hedoes not have in his area.
<bekks> How do you know that? :)
<Dondopa> C,mon man wine is not 900+ kbs
<Dondopa> It is at least 100+ mbs
<Balzy> OerHeks , here it is: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1404_encryption&num=1
<bekks> Dondopa: How do you know that?
<Dondopa> bekks
<Dondopa> I tried and it fetched for files fromthe internet
<Dondopa> The first time I installed wine
<Dondopa> He doesnt have internet.
<SchrodingersScat> !offline | Dondopa
<ubottu> Dondopa: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<shiggitay> k so I've extracted my Windows 7 install ISO's contents to a partition and I'm trying to set grub to boot from it....
<shiggitay> it's not working >_>
<shiggitay> I've been trying to follow this: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/482214-Manually-adding-a-new-entry-%28e-g-Windows%29-to-the-GRUB2-EFI-boot-loader-menu
<shiggitay> can anyone help?
<shiggitay> Would a boot flag need to be set on that partition?
<bekks> No.
<shiggitay> k then what am I doing wrong? Grub complains that it can't load the EFI files I try and load
<OerHeks> Balzy, i expected a 20% on full disk encryption, which isn't true anymore if that benchmark is correct
<shiggitay> bekks, ?
<bodhi_zazen> is systemd supported her , on Ubuntu as of yet ?
<bodhi_zazen> *here
<bekks> !efi | shiggitay
<ubottu> shiggitay: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shiggitay> I know what EFI is... >_>
<wuschLOR> hi there e need some quci advice i want to backup my homefolder but with encryption isthere a way to encrypt with tar ?
<shiggitay> so can anyone help me at all?
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay, on some BIOS, mine included here, you have to select which OS to boot in the BOIS from the uefi menu
<bodhi_zazen> so If I boot ubuntu/fedora, it will boot linux, but the grub2 menu entry for windows does not always work
<Balzy> OerHeks yup, don't know how accurate that benchmark can be though, I've just scrolled quickly through the charts
<shiggitay> I don't see the partition I made with my Windows installer stuff
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay, if you need help, run boot-repair, post your grub entry (pastebin) and post your error message when you boot windows from the grub menu
<shiggitay> bodhi_zazen,
<bekks> shiggitay: That link explains on how to deal with grub, too.
<shiggitay> Hmmmmmmmmmm
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay, if you post the information I requested, I will look
<shiggitay> k
<wuschLOR> a one liner would be great
<shiggitay> I don't have boot-repair
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay, install it
<shiggitay> this is all on my tablet btw, and I did an apt-cache search boot-repair, nand it returned nothing
<shiggitay> and*
<bubbasaures> shiggitay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<shiggitay|Tablet> hello bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> Hi shiggitay|Tablet
<bodhi_zazen> you need to add the ppa
<shiggitay> I just did
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get update && apt-get install boot-repair
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<shiggitay> yep working on it
<skinux> Having a problem playing DVD. I had a DVD running using VLC, but it stopped working and I had to restart to get it to see discs again. Now, movie stopped in the middle and restarting doesn't work. Neither VLC nor MPLayer seem to be able to see there is a movie in the drive.
<bodhi_zazen> skinux, could be any number of problems, any error message?
<Dondopa> Ok
<Dondopa> That did not solve the problem for me
<Dondopa> Would it be ok if I gave him a debian package of wine that is meant for debian sid OS?
<skinux> VLC was showing a movie, but saying it could not open it. However, now it doesn't show the movie at all.
<Dondopa> http://dev.carbon-project.org/debian/wine-unstable/
<bekks> Dondopa: No.
<Dondopa> aptoncd doesnt work.
<Dondopa> I cannot even open it
<Dondopa> I cannot find it
<bekks> Dondopa: Mixing packages for different distros will cause issues.
<Dondopa> Damn there must be some easy wa to get a setup file for wine for the guy to use
<Ace2race> is my wifi card compatable with aircrack-ng... its  a Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Ace2race> i cant find anything about it and aircrack
<Dondopa> Ok i am gonna  take a chance with the debian sid packages since Ubuntu has no easy way to just give me all the debian packages so that he can install it offline.
<Dondopa> He wants to play unreal tournament 99
<Dondopa> UT99 works flawlessly in wine
<Dondopa> just click on the executable and it runs perfectly.
<bekks> Dondopa: Mixing packages for different distros will cause issues.
<Dondopa> it may cause issues but at least he will be able to play the game
<Dondopa> It is just one windows ap[ hewants to work
<Dondopa> And I have no alternatives right now
<Dondopa> And hewill be here soon
<junior> qe onda
<skinux> Now, when I click Disc in VLC, it appears to be looking for a disc, but doesn't say if it has found one or not. (looking at debug info)
<bekks> Dondopa: Then just wait until he arrives and do not mess up his Ubuntu.
<junior> de donde soorfurhsirsirs
<junior> urrrrrrrrhfihirs
<junior> duruursknrus
<junior> bdrbfyurbiyfbr
<Dondopa> Wait until he arrives with what?
<Dondopa> He has a desktop computer
<Dondopa> Travelling so many miles is not feasible
<Dondopa> with thedesktop
<Dondopa> I asked for a simple solution to just get al lthe debian packages and just install em like you would on windows likesetup files
<Dondopa> and that is becoming a game of splitting cunt hairs
<Dondopa> So I will see you later.
<Dondopa> Goodbye
<bubbasaures> !language | Dondopa
<ubottu> Dondopa: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bubbasaures> this is a world wide channel no age limitation'
<Seveas> bubbasaures: I thought freenode TOS does say 13+?
<bubbasaures> may be just a point on keeping it clean, what a stupid thing for them to say any way
<bodhi_zazen> bubbasaures, they will break ubuntu and then curse us all ;p
<bubbasaures> in any context
<bubbasaures> true
<arun> guys, how to on the virtualbox to view the graphical plymouth theme instead of text based?
<bekks> arun: you dont need any special settings.
<arun> bekks: it doesn't show
<bekks> arun: did you try on physical hardware yet?
<arun> bekks: yes, works on physical not in vbox
<shiggitay> blah my tablet crashed when trying to set up 'pastebinit'
<lotuspsychje> arun: wich ubuntu version are you trying to virtualbox?
<bekks> arun: you said you customized that installation medium - did you try on physical hardware too?
<arun> lotuspsychje: 14.0.1
<arun> bekks: naah... not the customized only...Ubuntu itself doesn't
<bekks> arun: And why is plymouth vita to be working in a virtual machine?
<lotuspsychje> arun: maybe virtualbox doesnt recognize grafix card?
<shiggitay> aannnd bodhi_zazen boot repair is installed
<arun> guys, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-12-26_03_07_20-82I2eCSw.png
<bekks> arun: Thats plymouth, on your screenshot.
<shiggitay|Tablet> bodhi_zazen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9619761/
<lotuspsychje> arun: that looks like grafix card issue, with trouble ubuntu text loading
<arun> bekks: its not the one which shows in physical..
<lotuspsychje> arun: that happens also on old systems, installing ubuntu
<arun> lotuspsychje: any way to fix it? need to install drivers?
<bekks> arun: And why is that important? I am trying to understand the actual issue behind that.
<arun> bekks: cause, I wanna test plymouths
<lotuspsychje> arun: what kind of grafix card you got?
<shiggitay|Tablet> bodhi_zazen, ?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: in vbox he gets a vbox emulated GPU.
<bekks> arun: And you want to test for physical installs?
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay, looking
<shiggitay|Tablet> kk
<lotuspsychje> bekks: that would explane the blur dots indeed
<shiggitay|Tablet> bodhi_zazen, I extracted my windows iso's files onto mmcblk0p4
<shiggitay|Tablet> would I need to make an efi partition for that partition?
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay, I do not see a windows installation
<bodhi_zazen> you have to install windows
<bekks> lotuspsychje: I still dont get whats so vital about those dots :) How are they expected to look like?
<shiggitay|Tablet> indeed... I'm trying to install windows from mmcblk0p4, which contains the contents of a Windows install ISO @ bodhi_zazen
<bekks> shiggitay|Tablet: you cant install Windows from a SD card.
<bekks> shiggitay|Tablet: Thats simply not supported :)
<bodhi_zazen> shiggitay|Tablet, I am noot sure you can do that with grub, and you would need to ask on a windows support forum
<lotuspsychje> bekks: with the ubuntu logo right above the text is normal loading
<shiggitay|Tablet> would they know enough about grub?
<bekks> shiggitay|Tablet: They will tell you the same: you cannot install windows from a sd card.
<aldian> SchrodingersScat: that page is awfully outdated. FYI i found out that all I needed was to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades et set prompt to normal.
<bodhi_zazen> probably not, but they would know how to boot windows w/o grub
<prometheus2020> ?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: So basically just the logo is missing?
<arun> lotuspsychje: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2e32] (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lotuspsychje> bekks: http://linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-Bootscreen.png
<shiggitay|Tablet> I guess I'll use the Windows 7 USB thing
<lotuspsychje> bekks: i guess thats what he wanted to prove
<bekks> arun: thats your physical hardware. Compare it lspci | grep VGA from inside the VM.
<shiggitay|Tablet> using a Windows XP VM heh
<Junka> how can i see what filesystem i have
<zykotick9> Junka: try "mount" in a terminal
<arun> lotuspsychje: so, I'll need to install latest driver for it?
<bekks> Junka: Just take a look at "mount"
<Junka> thanks zykotick9 bekks
<bekks> arun: Inside your VM, you do NOT have that Intel GPU.
<lotuspsychje> arun: no, its like bekks says, its a virtual gpu
<bekks> arun: And using virtualbox, your screenshot looks perfectly normal
<arun> bekks: nope, I want the real graphical to work under the booting...
<arun> *sorry plymouth
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: morning :p
<bekks> arun: Thats not possible using vbox
<arun> bekks: it is
<bekks> arun: Then prove it.
<sahildcoder> hi
<lotuspsychje> sahildcoder: welcome
<bekks> arun: The hardware seen by plymouth is different, and merely supported by plymouth. You will not get the same capabilities like on your physical hardware.
<sahildcoder> I am new to open source
<sahildcoder> could anyone guide me how to proceed
<arun> bekks: check the plymouth in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXPFi_8U1Xs
<lotuspsychje> sahildcoder: do you have ubuntu?
<sahildcoder> yes
<sahildcoder> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !manual | sahildcoder
<ubottu> sahildcoder: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<space_llama> sahildcoder: Proceed with what?
<sahildcoder> I want to contribute to open source society
<sahildcoder> so need help in that
<lotuspsychje> sahildcoder: develope?
<sahildcoder> yes
<lotuspsychje> sahildcoder: join #ubuntu-devel
<sahildcoder> ok
<arun> bekks:  http://youtu.be/SXPFi_8U1Xs?t=2m27s
<lotuspsychje> sahildcoder: the #ubuntu-touch guys also looking good helping too
<sahildcoder> thank u
<Novice201y_> Hello. Is there IDE for Ubuntu that works with .net 4.5.1?
<EriC^_> lotuspsychje: morning :D
<bekks> arun: Ask the "Chitwanix OS" support on how they did it. Thats not Ubuntu.
<arun> bekks: dude.... nope, that was not done my chitwanix team, it was done by the video maker guy
<bekks> arun: Using "Chitwanix OS", not "Ubuntu".
<arun> bekks: I am using ubuntu
<bekks> arun: But the guy in the video isnt :)
<arun> bekks: Chitwanix is a derivative of Ubuntu
<bekks> arun: And entirely not supported in here.
<arun> and I am the developer of it be be honest
<Novice201y__> Hello. Is there IDE for Ubuntu that works with .net 4.5.1?
<lotuspsychje> Novice201y__: maybe check software centre for the IDE section
<arun> Novice201y_: may be not
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: tnx
<Novice201y__> arun, I know there is Xamarin but it's oriented toward WM, not ASP.net and other backend themes.
<bekks> Novice201y__: Your only chance is some Mono IDE.
<arun> ohh ok Novice201y__
<ararob> is it worth to make a switch from xubuntu to lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ararob: does your xubuntu not run smooth?
<bubbasaures> ararob, Try both and see which you like.
<sapilanang> how-to switch withour reinstalling ?
<ararob> lotuspsychje, i've got a shitty laptop from 2008 runs fine with it, but if i can make it even faster, why not
<bubbasaures> desktop can be individually installed and chosen at login
<ararob> yeah.. i'll give it a try then
<lotuspsychje> ararob: you can tweak your xubuntu faster also, if you dont have worse grafix
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | ararob
<ubottu> ararob: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> ararob: disable unwanted startup items, clean system with bleachbit
<ararob> lotuspsychje, i'd say the only thing i don't like is startup time, althogh it's fast, winxp is still abit faster.
<ararob> i look at process manager, and i see 150 processes
<lotuspsychje> ararob: preload, and textbased boot might be help a bit
<lotuspsychje> ararob: startup only system services you really need, like CUPS disable etc
<ararob> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ararob: i use 'quiet splash' disabled myself, in grub
<lotuspsychje> ararob: change to ""
<ararob> ok
<ararob> this should show me what's going on on startup?
<lotuspsychje> ararob: yes textbased boot
<sapilanang> wow that slow hah ..
<ararob> sleep time.
<Pingless> evening all; I'm utterly failing to run a program as root on startup. It's sitting in /usr/lib, and I've tried adding it tor rc.local and creating an upstart script for it - both with no success. Does anyone have any pointers on how to do this?
<rypervenche> Pingless: Can you provide us with more information as to what you are trying to run?
<EriC^_> Pingless: what's the program do, why's it sitting in /usr/lib?
<antones97> can anyone help me with change my username?
<antones97> or can someone tell me if they can see where im from by the username
<antones97> ?
<ikonia> antones97: create a new user, delete the old one
<Pingless> rypervenche, EriC^_: I've got a Lenovo Yoga Pro 2. Its orientation-based screen rotation doesn't work, so I found this repo: https://github.com/pfps/yoga-laptop
<jatt> antones97: they?
<jatt> antones97: who?
<Pingless> building the screen/ folder installed an executable called "orientation" in /usr/lib
<rypervenche> antones97: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/change_username
<enchilado> antones97: are you talking about your IRC username?
<ikonia> Pingless: does it work if you run it manually ?
<Pingless> yes
<antones97> Yes
<ikonia> Pingless: is it a foreground or background daemon ?
<ikonia> Pingless: or is it an on demand binary
<Pingless> ikonia: yes, running it manually from the console produces a pile of what looks like debug output, and it behaves correctly
<enchilado> antones97: your hostname is ~ants@76-250-88-88.lightspeed.austtx.sbcglobal.net and your ircname is "ants"
<ikonia> Pingless: when you run it from the console, do you get a command prompt back, or does it just spew stuff into the terminal until you quit it
<antones97> enchilado: yes!
<Pingless> ikonia: the latter
<ikonia> Pingless: so thats probably why you're having problems, it's running as a daemon, you can't just run it the same from the command line as you would as an init job
<antones97> enchilado: how do i change the hostname like everyone else?
<Pingless> ikonia: would you mind elaborating a little? I'm quite comfortable with command line stuff, but I'm hazy on the concept of daemons
<Flannel> !cloak | antones97
<ubottu> antones97: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ikonia> Pingless: easy way, manually test your init script - get that working, then deal how to make it "headless" and run at boot time
<Pingless> ikonia: OK so simply shoving /usr/bin/orientation into rc.local and running that works
<Pingless> how would you recommend I proceed to make it headless and run at boot?
<ikonia> Pingless: how are you verifying it works ?
<Pingless> sudo /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> Pingless: so thats actually run at boot time as the last thing
<ikonia> Pingless: so does that work at boot time ?
<Pingless> will that work even if it never terminates?
<ikonia> thats going to be the problem
<ikonia> you'll need to background it
<ikonia> the other thing to consider is, is this meant to be a userspace program ?
<Pingless> ikonia: I don't believe so. It seems like it's intended to be run in the background
<Pingless> ikonia: This file (from the readme) mentions that the program is installed in /usr/bin, and mentions how to send it commands via pkill, but never mentions setting it up as a daemon
<Pingless> https://github.com/pfps/yoga-laptop/blob/master/docs/Orientation%20and%20rotation
<ikonia> Pingless: background it, or look at it's arguments for daemon mode
<Pingless> ikonia: I've double-checked, and it definitely doesn't have any daemon arguments
<VimFleed> Hello
<Pingless> ikonia: What's my best option for backgrounding it?
<ikonia> nohup and &
<betehess_> hi, I have a MacBookPro with Ubuntu 14.04, with 3 encrypted partitions. I am not able to boot the system. I get the grub menu, then the next screen is black with a cursor in the upper left corner
<ikonia> or just &
<betehess_> I can't do anything from here...      Any idea?
<ikonia> don't encypt the disk
<ikonia> get it working
<bubbasaures> betehess_, fresh install?
<ikonia> then re-doit with encyption
<ikonia> walk before running
<betehess_> it was working ok for like 3 days, then just started doing that
<Pingless> ikonia: if I use & in rc.local, is there any way to see the output when it's run? To see why it's not working?
<ikonia> betehess_: ok, so what happened in the 3 days
<betehess_> ikonia, I need encryption because of my company
<ikonia> Pingless: redirect output ?
<bubbasaures> betehess_, You use any proprietary graphic drivers in ubuntu?
<shadaloo> hello
<betehess_> ikonia, I had just installed docker and restarted
<betehess_> there was no update in that session
<ikonia> betehess_: what did docker update in the system
<shadaloo> i installed ubuntu to a usb drive
<ikonia> how did you install it ?
<betehess_> bubbasaures, nothing special, that's a very standard install
<betehess_> ikonia: to my knowledge, nothing
<ikonia> betehess_: well it must have done
<a_> hey linuxers
<ikonia> betehess_: you've installed software, that is a change in itself
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking how did you install it
<bubbasaures> betehess_, I had docker do this in the development 15.04 here was very strange.
<bubbasaures> didn't debug it though
<betehess_> ikonia, I had the very same problem last week, it was the same kind of install, but got stuck before I installed docker that time. I didn't know what to do and just reinstalled
<shadaloo> after booting ubuntu 14 from a usbdrive on my laptop (VGA) my desktop (HDMI) display is no longer recognized and I cannot boot into the login screen
<betehess_> but same problem again
<shadaloo> any suggestions for a quick fix?
<ikonia> betehess_: ok, so working through that problem would be key
<betehess_> ikonia, yes
<rypervenche> betehess_: It might be a good idea to manually open the luks device and find what was installed in your apt log files. Maybe something from the term.log or history.log will give us some more information.
<betehess_> I am kinda stuck right now
<ikonia> betehess_: so boot if you can into single user mode
<betehess_> I only get access to grub
<ikonia> betehess_: or start again, and pay attention to what's happening on your system
<Jeeves_Moss> what is the command to look for a string within files in a directory recursivly?
<ikonia> grep -r
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, At the choice menu of try or install or test the dic or memory hit f6 and choose nomodeset
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, so grep -ri <string> /<path?
<ikonia> Jeeves_Moss: that will work
<bubbasaures> disc* err
<Jeeves_Moss> ikonia, thanks.
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: sounds good will give it a go
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, should tell you the boot from there I think it is ctrl-x
<betehess_> ikonia, in recovery mode, it blocks on: node #0, CPUs: #1
<ikonia> sounds like a kernel panic
<ikonia> betehess_: how did you install docker
<betehess_> huh
<betehess_> ikonia: just added the ppa, and apt-get install. didn't even run it
<ikonia> betehess_: there we go then
<ikonia> unsupported PPA
<ikonia> (I'll bet)
<betehess_> ikonia: last time, I had the very same problem, no docker involved
<ikonia> betehess_: then you need to know what those packages where
<betehess_> and same thing: nothing special happened
<betehess_> ok, can try to boot with a key
<ikonia> boot with a key ?
<betehess_> ikonia, the live cd
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what are you planning to do ?
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: I'm at the grub2 menu (hold shift at boot) and pressing f6 does not do anything
<shadaloo> I think I misunderstood you
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, This an install or a live boot, I read that as a install.
<bubbasaures> sorrey live boot
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: it's an install on a USBdrive
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, A full install, or you have loaded grub than the iso?
<betehess_> ikonia: only way to inspect the last logs from the encrypted partitions
<ikonia> betehess_: what last logs ?
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: it's a full install
<ikonia> what logs are you going to look at ?
<betehess_> ikonia: didn't you tell me to inspect what packages were installed?
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, Anyway at grub it is e for edit than replace quiet splash with nomodeset
<ikonia> betehess_: the previous time when it broke
<ikonia> betehess_: this time I think you can be confident it's docked/dependencies
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: thanks will give it a shot
<betehess_> ikonia: I really doubt it :-)
<ikonia> betehess_: why do you doubt it ?
<betehess_> ikonia: because it's the very same problem than last week, which didn't involve docker, and last time as well, I didn't do anything special
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, cool, here's the bot link on this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ikonia> betehess_: but you have no idea what the packages where last time or what they changed
<ikonia> betehess_: this one has a kernel panic/lock up on cpu, which is normally caused by packages (kernel/libc/something) moving outside the supported range
<betehess_> ikonia: last time, I had not installed anything during the session before I shutdowned the laptop
<ikonia> as the docker ppa will pull in later versions of the packages for dependencies, and maybe even do a kernel update, it's reasonable
<ikonia> betehess_: you said you had this exact same problem installing different packages
<ikonia> betehess_: now you say you installed nothing
<betehess_> ikonia: then I wasn't clear, sorry for the confusion
<ikonia> look at the boot process see what the last thing before the lock up was
<ikonia> then you can see what it's being caused
<betehess_> ikonia: last time I reinstalled quickly cause I needed a working system
<betehess_> ikonia: what log files are better to look at?
<betehess_> ikonia: now that I think about it, I won't find anything in the logs because I am not even prompted for my passphrase to unlock the / partition
<a_> Tell me, Ubuntu; why should I use you and not something else?
<jatt> try it, decide yourself
<dts|pokeball> whats the ubuntu so site?
<hadifarnoud> this alias is supposed to give me numerical permission
<hadifarnoud> alias lso="ls -alG | awk '{k=0;for(i=0;i<=8;i++)k+=((substr(\$1,i+2,1)~/[rwx]/)*2^(8-i));if(k)printf(\" %0o \",k);print}'"
<hadifarnoud> it's giving me the wrong number. for example, if permission is 775, it shows me 765
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: wow
<hadifarnoud> EriC^_: what?
<jatt> hadifarnoud: stat <file>
<EriC^_> nothing i thought you meant the uid of the owner
<hadifarnoud> no EriC^_. it's standard ls command with numerical permission
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: jatt is right! stat would have it there for you
<hadifarnoud> yeah, but doesn't work quite as ls
<hadifarnoud> I want to see it for all files in a directory EriC^_ jatt
<Zarthus> ls is meant to be read by humans :|
<jatt> hadifarnoud: stat -c%a <file>
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: so for i in ..; do stat ...; done
<jatt> hadifarnoud: ls | xargs -i stat -c%a \{\}
<hadifarnoud> jatt: that works, except the filenames are missing
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: echo it before each maybe
<jatt> hadifarnoud: man stat (%c option) :-)
<hadifarnoud> cheers, will figure it out
<str> Hi everyone!
<str> If I want to make an image of a disk, should I do dd if=/sdx  or dd if=/sdx1 ?
<bekks> str: Neither nor, since both approaches are wrong.
<str> bekks, why are they wrong?
<bekks> str: Do you want to create a disk image or a partition image?
<str> bekks, I'm confused, that's why I'm asking. I think I want to do a partition image
<str> but I'm not sure
<bekks> str: What are you trying to do?
<hadifarnoud> jatt: I just got one issue, how can I space them out?
<hadifarnoud> ls | xargs -i stat -c%a%G%U%n \{\}
<bekks> hadifarnoud: Space what out?
<str> bekks, I bouth an SDD which comes with a some files and I'm not sure not interested in knowing the partition type, so I cant to make an image of them to restore them later if I need them.
<hadifarnoud> bekks: all -c parameters are printed out next to each other without any space between them
<hadifarnoud> just try ls | xargs -i stat -c%a%G%U%n \{\}
<bekks> str: Why dont you just create an archive of those files?
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: ls | xargs -i stat -c"%a %G %U %n" \{\}
<str> bekks, because I don't know if the sdd has some boot options or anything special.. that's why I was uisng dd, I don't care what it is, just creare an image of the card and store it to restore it later.
<hadifarnoud> cheers EriC^_
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: it's kind of confusing you have the group before the owner, anwyays up to you
<EriC^_> hadifarnoud: no problem
<hadifarnoud> good point EriC^_
<bekks> str: It doesnt have anything magical.
<darkm_> Is there anyone that used FreeGate on ubuntu ?
<daftykins> never heard of it, but if you explain your actual question someone might reply
<bekks> darkm_: Maybe an actual question will be more targetting :)
<FergusL> hello, anybody used the mail-stack-delivery package ? dovecot configuration looks almost fresh, everything is commented out
<darkm_> FreeGate is a proxy for cencorship That's for windows, i wanna know if i can use it on ubuntu. the good thing about it, is it's speed. and if i can't use it on ubuntu please give me a name of a good free proxy that is as Fast, thank you
<smaudet> Hey all, I know my answer won't be answered here, looking for direction - the ubuntu packages (launchpad) contain some canon printer drivers - I'm trying to install my canon 472 but I'm having a difficult time compiling these packages...so I'm looking for help/the package maintainer
<smaudet> canon mx472 specifically
<daftykins> darkm_: then likely no. sorry, but using something windows of that nature is highly unlikely and unsupported here
<darkm_> daftykins, even if i want to use it on ubuntu ?
<daftykins> darkm_: well it's not going to work natively is it, so no
<darkm_> Then anyone know of a good and fast proxy for ubuntu ?
<darkm_> and Free
<bekks> darkm_: squid
<daftykins> i think you're after something like TOR, in which case no, no ideas.
<darkm_> bekks,it's work for cencorship ?
<bekks> darkm_: It is a proxy server.
<darkm_> bekks , is it gonna work for the matter of cencorship ?
<bekks> darkm_: It works as a proxy server. Whats teh difference between "a proxy server" and "a proxy server for censorship"?
<darkm_> bekks , :) thank you
<Cogito4816> Hey, all.  Is there a surefire way to get all BDs to work on Ubuntu?
<March0514s> Hello everyone!
<Cogito4816> Or is that just a pipe dream
<Cogito4816> Hi, March0514s
<Cogito4816> Happy Holidays to everyone, btw
<March0514s> I'm curious about some info I heard, and can't find anything on the web...
<March0514s> Is it true that Ubuntu records everything I type?
<March0514s> In a way that it can be found through forensics?
<bekks> No.
<daftykins> Cogito4816: menuless playback can be had by installing makemkv and substituting some libraries, followed by using a capable player.
<space_llama> March0514s: No. It does not.
<MonkeyDust> March0514s  system settings > security & privacy
<Cogito4816> daftykins, I tried that.  I had installed MakeMKV some time ago, and now the trial period is over.  I attempted to download the latest BETA version, but either couldn't find the right one, or that's no longer an option
<space_llama> That's one of the lovely things about open source. That kind of stuff would make a hell of a fuss.
<daftykins> Cogito4816: it's free until it goes final, check out their website. you need to insert a freely available license key
<Cogito4816> Ohh
<Cogito4816> Any idea when it wil go final?
<Cogito4816> Also, is Canonical working on getting the keys for BDs?
<daftykins> well then it'd be pay for still i think
<daftykins> that's not what will make bluray playbac work
<daftykins> *playback
<Cogito4816> What is the issue?
<Cogito4816> Also, daftykins, where do I find these license keys?
<daftykins> Cogito4816: sorry i'm not browsing a site for you :)
<daftykins> i've yet to actually do the license key thing for my install too, as i just got this working the other day
<Cogito4816> No problem, dafty.  I'm looking around as we speak.  Just thought you might know
<March0514s> well, thank you guys!
<space_llama> No problem. Happy holidays :)
<daftykins> cool :)
<Cogito4816> I'll give you a link if I find it
<March0514s> For you too
<ikonia> why would he want a link ?
<ikonia> you are the one who needs the key
<Cogito4816> To where the keys
<Cogito4816> He said he has yet to do it
<daftykins> Cogito4816: well i don't know for sure as i'm not staff, nor in development, but i'd imagine it's just like DVD playback, technically it's not permitted and we're breaking the law playing one on Linux.
<Cogito4816> So he will need it eventually
<Cogito4816> Or so I assume
<daftykins> ikonia: i use it too! :D
<ikonia> ahhhh
<daftykins> it wasn't able to work out playback on TV series of course, it just picks the longest episode or largest episode i think - but i'm sure film playback would be fine
<Cogito4816> I think I may have found it
<Cogito4816> daftykins, it's been a while since I did this.  In MakeMKV, I have to set it to stream, correct?  How do I receive that stream in VLC?  Do you know?
<Cogito4816> Nvm, I found it
<Cogito4816> Awesome!  I got it!
<daftykins> i'm using it with XBMC so it's auto for me
<Cogito4816> daftykins, you're awesome.  Thank you for the help
<Cogito4816> daftykins: http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1053
<daftykins> no problemo, thanks for the link :>
<daftykins> an equal trade!
#ubuntu 2014-12-26
<TypoUbuntu>  /j #hackrf
<TypoUbuntu> oops
<betehess_> hi, does an EFI partition have to be /dev/sda1?  I am trying to create it after the fact so gparted would label it /dev/sda5 in my case
<daftykins> it's preferred to be but it might be ok without
<betehess_> boot-repair doesn't find it
<daftykins> ah.
<daftykins> what's the setup?
<betehess_> I made it fat32, and it's located at the first sector
<betehess_> daftykins: give me 1 minute
<betehess_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620429/
<betehess_> that's the report by boot-repair
<betehess_> it doesn't give me the option of the EFI partition location
<daftykins> eww encryption
<betehess_> yeah
<betehess_> no choice
<daftykins> zero experience with boot-repair i'm afraid :(
<daftykins> looks like a mac though, i thought they got angry with EFI ubuntu?
<betehess_> daftykins: thanks for looking!
<daftykins> maybe it's different for different models
<EriC^_> betehess_: is it a mac?
<betehess_> EriC^_: yes, MBP 11.2
<betehess_> or something like that
<daftykins> i believe the mac pages have the command to run to pull the model off to double check
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<EriC^_> betehess_: ok are you in a live session right now?
<daftykins> took your time there ubottu, must be on the sauce this Christmas (tut tut)
<betehess_> daftykins, EriC^_, yes it's a 11.2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-2/Saucy
<betehess_> running 14.04 thought
<EriC^_> betehess_: ok, have you mounted anything?
<betehess_> EriC^_: I cannot boot, because I don't get prompted for the passphrase for my encrypted volumes anymore
<betehess_> i am on a live-cd
<betehess_> can mount the partitions
<EriC^_> betehess_: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^_> then type mount | pastebinit
<betehess_> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620500/
<wt> hi, I am trying to figure out why my machine will not upgrade the linux-firmware package. It doesn't appear to be in a held state.
<betehess_> EriC^_: that's from the live session
<wt> I am running on 14.10
<wt> I upgraded a bit ago
<EriC^_> betehess_: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 blavolume
<EriC^_> betehess_: what's the 30gb partition?
<EriC^_> the 8gb one is swap?
<betehess_> EriC^_: /, then swap, then /home
<EriC^_> betehess_: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 root_volume
<betehess_> EriC^_: done. nautilus even opened the volume
<EriC^_> betehess_: hmm
<EriC^_> type mount | pastebinit
<wt> I actually have a number of packages in this state.
<phoebe> Hello community. I am planning to install ubuntu on my samsung np 350e7c but am a little concerned about the UEFI thing, specifically bug #1040557. Do any of you have any experience with this?
<ubottu> bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620541/
<EriC^_> betehess__: try sudo mount --move /media/xubuntu/10bc3b87-d1fe-4d49-8e40-abc258517d85 /mnt
<betehess__> EriC^_: done
<EriC^_> betehess__: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<betehess__> EriC^_: looks fine
<EriC^_> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/efi
<betehess__> EriC^_: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/efi mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<betehess__> EriC^_: didn't pasted the newline
<EriC^_> ok, type ls /mnt
<EriC^_> or mount | grep /mnt
<EriC^_> and paste the lines here
<EriC^_> just the mount | grep /mnt
<betehess__> $ mount | grep /mnt /dev/mapper/root_volume on /mnt type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2) /dev/sda1 on /mnt/boot type ext4 (rw)
<betehess__> sorry, the webchat really sucks :-/
<EriC^_> it's ok
<EriC^_> why is there no efi in /mnt/boot
<EriC^_> betehess__: try ls /mnt/boot
<EriC^_> is there an efi dir?
<EriC^_> and grub dir?
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620573/
<EriC^_> betehess__: ok type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<betehess__> EriC^_: it's there:    drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Dec 25 23:25 /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^_> ok, so you're booted in efi
<EriC^_> let's create the efi then
<betehess__> EriC^_: I think the livecd (it's a key) does that
<EriC^_> sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^_> we'll have grub install the stuff
<betehess__> ok
<EriC^_> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/efi
<betehess__> EriC^_: worky that time
<EriC^_> betehess__: ok let's take a peak ls /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<betehess__> EriC^_: there is nothing there yet
<betehess__> EriC^_: I was hoping to get boot-repair do the job
<EriC^_> betehess__: no problem
<postahub> I've got a very good question
<EriC^_> betehess__: for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<betehess__> EriC^_: so right now, /mnt/boot/efi/ is empty
<betehess__> EriC^_: no error with last command
<EriC^_> betehess__: sudo chroot /mnt
<postahub> would someone like to explain to me exactly why and how ubuntu update managed to update my OS while I was sleeping? I'd also like to mention that updates were DISABLED. WTF
<bubbasaures> no swear acronyms please
<postahub> sorry, I'm a bit pumped up about it.
<postahub> It's also a very good question
<Kanower> I HAVE LINUX MINT AND I AM ON UBUNTU IRC #REBEL
<daftykins> Kanower: you fiend!
<EriC^_> lol
<betehess__> EriC^_: I am in the chroot
<postahub> no one is put off by this?
<postahub> seriously?
<postahub> wow..
<Kanower> Linux is ILLUMINATI I AM SCARED
<EriC^_> betehess__: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Kanower> TOR IS USED FOR CHILDREN PORN AND DRUGS I AM SCARED x2
<postahub> this makes me question the entire operating system now
<ikonia> stop now please
<postahub> I'm getting a different distribution
<Kanower> IKEA IS NOKIA AND NOKIA IS BMW! BMW MAKES IBM IMAGES AND IBM IS DELL!!!
<daftykins> postahub: bye then!
<bubbasaures> step by step to Dante's
<postahub> have fun with your proprietary software
<postahub> if you even know what that means jackasses
<bazhang> !gnewsense
<ubottu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<ikonia> postahub: enough please.
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620648/
<Blendtec> does anyone know why "About this computer" and "System Settings" in the Ubuntu corner menu don't work?
<postahub> Blendtec, after what just happened I'd recommend an entirely different distro
<EriC^_> Blendtec: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center
<EriC^_> betehess__: hmm
<ikonia> postahub: stop now
<ikonia> postahub: join the conversation and assit people, or stop
<EriC^_> betehess__: that looks like it's trying to install not in efi mode, like msdos on a gpt
<postahub> this is a perfectly good conversation to be having
<daftykins> postahub: not here it isn't.
<betehess__> EriC^_: what is gpt?
<EriC^_> betehess__: try sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed ( if you have a 64 bit machine )
<zykotick9> bazhang: fyi, that !gnewsense factoid is outdated... gnewsense is based on debian now
<EriC^_> betehess__: the partition table type
<bazhang> zykotick9, good point
<Blendtec> I'm allowed to pastebin here?
<daftykins> link to pastebins, yes
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620654/
<Blendtec> hmm still new to ubuntu, can't copy to clipboard the contents of xterm
<daftykins> why xterm?
<Chuck_Norris> Blendtec: sudo apt-get install parcellite
<EriC^_> betehess__: try ls /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^_> betehess__: also type sudo efibootmgr -v
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620684/
<EriC^_> betehess__: sorry, ls /boot/efi/EFI/buntu
<EriC^_> *ubuntu
<Blendtec> I use xterm for command line
<betehess__> EriC^_: well, ls: cannot access /mnt/boot/efi: No such file or directory
<EriC^_> ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<betehess__> EriC^_: /boot/efi/ is empty
<EriC^_> betehess__: does grub-install still not work?
<betehess__> EriC^_: no error that time
<betehess__> want the output?
<EriC^_> betehess__: it's ok
<EriC^_> try update-grub
<EriC^_> then ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<betehess__> EriC^_: holly molly!    grub.cfg  grubx64.efi
<EriC^_> ok, no shimx64.efi though?
<betehess__> no
<EriC^_> we need that for secure boot
<betehess__> oh
<EriC^_> and efibootmgr is using it too
<EriC^_> is secure boot turned off?
<EriC^_> maybe we could use grubx64.efi instead
<betehess__> EriC^_: not sure what this is exactly
<betehess__> EriC^_: can't believe I ahve been using linux for that long and I have never got into that stuff before...
<betehess__> EriC^_: I don't think I have any secure boot
<betehess__> EriC^_: only encrypted /, swap, and /home
<Blendtec> this is what I get when I try to reinstall the control center: http://pastebin.com/uxHQFv52
<daftykins> heh, EFI with secure boot is Microsoft's ongoing Christmas present that keeps on giving, came with win8
<bubbasaures> gives me a pain in the neck when I see it
<EriC^_> Blendtec: try sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^_> betehess__: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 5 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^_> betehess__: then type efibootmgr -v
<Blendtec> reading/building/reading; 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<EriC^_> Blendtec: try sudo apt-get install libcheese-gtk23
<kc_> I have an rt2790 wireless card that's stuck in type g
<kc_> Oh right, Kubuntu 12.04LTS
<Blendtec> more unmet dependencies: libcheese7, libclutter-1.0-0, libclutter-gtk-1.0-0, libcogl15
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620726/
<Chuck_Norris> Blendtec: sudo aptitude install -h
<Chuck_Norris> sry i meant: sudo aptitude install -f   :p
<EriC^_> betehess__: ok, sudo efibootmgr -v
<darkangel> Hello i was just curious if there is a way or a program to edit a text like lets say that u have word "example" in ur text 100 times is there a quick way of editing that?
<daftykins> darkangel: yeah... find and replace in a GUI editor or sed via command line
<betehess__> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620732/
<darkangel> ty
<reffer> http://steamcode.org/?ref=rxpCRcTKd
<Chuck_Norris> somtimes aptitude behaves diferent than apt-get
<Blendtec> on the aptitude command I got: "no pkg will be installed/removed - 0 upgr 0 newly 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded"
<Blendtec> but that may be because I already have aptitude
<EriC^_> betehess__: ok, looks like installing the grub package might have fixed it already too
<EriC^_> betehess__: type exit
<EriC^_> betehess__: then reboot
<betehess__> EriC^_: ok, I'll still be around as I am connected with another client :-)   trying now
<EriC^_> ok
<kc_> Actually, bugger it, I'll upgrade to 14.04 next week anyway
<LinuxApprentice> is there a google chrome channel on freenode ?
<darkangel> woot =) Geany has it to just for tips, Search -> Replace
<betehess_> EriC^_: are you a wizard or what?
<betehess_> EriC^_: at least a genius :-)
<daftykins> darkangel: i should hope so! notepad on Windows has it ;)
<betehess_> EriC^_: are there public logs of this IRC session somewhere?  can you explain what happened and how you more or less fixed the problem?
<daftykins> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<betehess_> EriC^_: in any case, thank you so much
<daftykins> betehess_: ^
<EriC^_> betehess_: no problem
<betehess_> daftykins: thanks
<EriC^_> betehess_: nothing much we chrooted and reinstalled grub and made a efi dir
<betehess_> EriC^_: I had found some docs saying it had to be on a separate partition, as FAT31
<betehess_> *FAT32
<EriC^_> yeah it should
<betehess_> ok
<EriC^_> betehess_: the efi dir was missing for some reason
<EriC^_> betehess_: and it seemed to have installed grub thinking it has secureboot
<betehess_> well, thank you all again, you cannot imagine how much you helped as I leave for French Guiana tomorrow and I will have a very crappy connection there
<EriC^_> betehess_: i guess it hanged before or something and it froze before creating the efi dir
<betehess_> EriC^_: what was the symptom re: secureboot?
<EriC^_> betehess_: must be that it thinks you have secure boot cuz you have efi but you dont have secure boot cause it's a mac i guess
<betehess_> ok
<EriC^_> betehess_: great :)
<EriC^_> what do you mean?
<betehess_> EriC^_: I am not sure where you saw the secureboot thing
<betehess_> EriC^_: but I guess I should go throught the commands and logs again
<EriC^_> betehess_: it had added a shimx64.efi in the efibootmgr ( that's th efi file for secure boot )
<EriC^_> betehess_: and apt-get complained about installing secureboot-db
<betehess_> EriC^_: oh I see. that's the part I didn't know
<betehess_> EriC^_: makes sense now
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: you there?
<bubbasaures> yes
<shadaloo> nomodeset did not get me to the login screen
<shadaloo> im just stuck at a undercursor blinking
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, It was just a starting point in a perfect world about a 3 min test.
<shadaloo> i see a text that says my hostname login
<shadaloo> and normally it would quickly flash to whatever the login manager is now
<shadaloo> but it stays at the blinking underscore
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: if you have any other ideas i would appreciate the help
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, no idea here. ;)
<Blendtec> I'm still stuck on this unity control center thing
<EriC^_> Blendtec: what happened when you tried to install libcheesegtk23?
<Blendtec> had to scroll through the mess, found it
<Blendtec> it threw 4 unmet dependencies at me
<Blendtec> libcheese7, libclutter-1.0-0, libclutter-gtk-1.0-0, libcogl15
<EriC^_> Blendtec: try sudo apt-get install libcheese7
<EriC^_> Blendtec: it might be due to a ppa
<Blendtec> ok, now it's down to two: libclutter-gst-2.0-0 and gstreamer1.0-clutter
<Blendtec> the latest ppa I installed was the one where I tried to speed up Flash (hardware support)
<EriC^_> Blendtec: try libclutter-gst-2.0-0
<Blendtec> ok
<EriC^_> Blendtec: also try apt-cache policy libclutter-gst-2.0-0
<Blendtec> now it has a slightly different dependency msg : libclutter-1.0-0 and libcogl15
<whiteeagle> hi
<jerry1024> hello... I am trying to ifinf how check 'system path' in ubuntu 14.04.. path command is not found... just installed
<Blendtec> still can't copy/paste even though I have installed parcellite :p
<whiteeagle> and i am stuck on point 7 of this guid :) http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-14.10-utopic-unicorn-server maybe someone can help a lil bit?
<Blendtec> it spit out some data on the apt-cache: libclutter-gst-2.0-0: installed (none) candidate 2.0.8-1build1 / version table 2.0.8-1build1 0 and...
<Blendtec> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 packages  / 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<EriC^_> Blendtec: ok
<EriC^_> Blendtec: try sudo apt-get install libclutter-1.0-0
<Blendtec> unmet deps: libcogl-pango15, libcogl15
<Blendtec> fwiw I haven't fooled around with Ubuntu much, stuck to basic guides
<whiteeagle> Eric can i pm you? could you help me some step?
<Bashing-om> Blendtec: Bopy paste xterm ( I use xterm ): hold right mouse button and drag to copy to clipboard, middle click (scroll wheel) to paste .
<EriC^_> whiteeagle: ask here
<jerry1024> i found it... i just have forgotten a bit and trying refresh memory about linux
<jerry1024> echo $PATH
<Blendtec> ahh middle mouse button nice
<Blendtec> thanks bashing!
<whiteeagle> so, my *first* problem is, i wanna set up static ip, on restart service i am becoming "stop: job failed while stopping" and i am asking me why
<whiteeagle> there is a stream from console
<whiteeagle> its on a Virtual box
<Bashing-om> Blendtec: Yeah, I have not forgetten my amazment when I learned of that middle mouse button !
<whiteeagle> http://www.twitch.tv/wHITEeAGLE112
<Blendtec> nothing like a linux distro to make you feel like a noob all over again
<Blendtec> in the ubuntu software center it shows libcheese and libpango were removed 2 days ago
<Blendtec> among others
<EriC^_> Blendtec: why? try to check the log
<EriC^_> Blendtec: less /var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^_> press G to go the end
<EriC^_> Blendtec: install pastebinit
<EriC^_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Blendtec> I think it went wrong at apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blendtec> that's the day it removed those packages it breaks on now
<EriC^_> Blendtec:  type pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^_> and cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<etfb> I need to get a bunch of computers and laptops talking to my printers. Nothing I've found online is helping. What's the best channel to work that ou?
<Blendtec> ok sec slowwww laptop ;)
<daftykins> etfb: this is an ubuntu support channel. if they run ubuntu, you can ask.
<etfb> Cool.
<bossnicker> Blendtec: you should put your laptop in a blender, it will blend the speed and make it super fast
<bossnicker> a blendtec totalblender*
<etfb> There are Windows computers involved, but I'm deliberately ignoring them. It's the four Ubuntu computers and the two printers that I care about at this stage.
<etfb> I'm about ready to put them all in a blender too, so don't take too long with it!
<Blendtec> if it was a smartphone I'd consider it
<Blendtec> lol
<daftykins> etfb: this is volunteer help, you don't get to demand a timeframe on how you're assisted.
<Blendtec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620870/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620871
<daftykins> etfb: in fact that attitude is an incredibly poor one, especially since you haven't even stated makes and models yet
<etfb> daftykins: It's OK, I've been having this problem on and off for thirty years, I'm in no hurry.
<daftykins> well done, one wisecrack too many. good luck, you're on your own
<etfb> I'm not blaming you guys. I'm DEFINITELY blaming the printers.
<etfb> But hey, feel free to misinterpret my words in the worst possible way. Merry Christmas and fuck you.
<EriC^_> Blendtec: oh boy
<Blendtec> bad mess?
<EriC^_> Blendtec: yeah
<daftykins> hmm, feisty.
<EriC^_> Blendtec: type cat /etc/issue
<Blendtec> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 with crouton/chroot
<Bashing-om> Blendtec: EriC^_ Yeah .. precise repos on trusty !
<Blendtec> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<EriC^_> Blendtec: ok
<EriC^_> crouton is a distro?
<Blendtec> it had 12.02 LTS on here before and then it offered to upgrade, so I took the plunge and it actually worked
<Blendtec> it's a method to get Linux on Chromebooks
<Blendtec> afaik
<EriC^_> i see
<Blendtec> or to get Ubuntu to work freely on it anyway
<Blendtec> but I am no expert and just go by guides and articles
<Blendtec> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795730-how-to-easily-install-ubuntu-on-chromebook-with-crouton
<EriC^_> Blendtec: did you install those ppa's?
<whiteeagle> btw what time do you have there on the other side? :) maybe i come tomorow again and ask? if no one has time atm :) there is 02:47 and i am realy tired :D so tomorow maybe better? its not in a hurry becouse its on a virtual box, but wanna learn :)
<Blendtec> which ones? not sure where to look
<EriC^_> the ones that start with ppa.launchpad...
<Blendtec> not to my knowledge
<whiteeagle> and i think blendtec has the biger problem atm :)
<Blendtec> I don't mind starting over if need be but it would be nice to know where I went wrong with installs
<Blendtec> I know I have to be careful with ppa's but the only exception I made was the nilarimogard/webupd8 one because that was on a trustworthy site
<EriC^_> Blendtec: it would probably be best to ask in the #crouton channel as we don't know if those ppa's are needed for it to work or..
<Blendtec> ok, thanks for the effort though.. if this was regular Ubuntu I guess we would've solved it by now
<EriC^_> no problem
<whiteeagle> Eric do you have maybe some time to look if you see somting wrong? or should i come later? after i sleep`d :D
<EriC^_> whiteeagle: i'm afraid i'm not too good with networking, ask the channel and somebody will respond if they know
<whiteeagle> okey no problem :)
<EriC^_> :)
<whiteeagle> so ask to the chanel, does someone know whats wrong on those setings? or with this error mesage? there you can see it ---> http://www.twitch.tv/wHITEeAGLE112
<whiteeagle> i wanna try to instal pydio from a step by step guide :) and i dont know realy much, so.. hope someone can help me at this point :)
<daftykins> that's a twitch stream not a pastebin
<daftykins> ;]
<whiteeagle> yeah.. o do i need to post pastebien?
<daftykins> depends what you're up to
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<whiteeagle> k, how can i put it in pastebien? i cant coppy and drag right?..
<EriC^_> whiteeagle: explain what you're trying to do and any errors you're getting and paste them in paste.ubuntu.com
<whiteeagle> yes but how can i copy from ubuntu server console? :)
<EriC^_> install pastebinit and then pastebinit <filename>
<batabatu> how do I change my locale to en_US.UTF-8? I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure localse and all it does is run through generating about a dozen locales, it doesn't give me a menu as expected to let me pick a locale. Also is there any reason why I'd want so many locales available, I can't see why I'd need anything other than en_US.UTF-8?
<EriC^_> whiteeagle: yeah can pipe stuff to it too blablabla | pastebinit
<EriC^_> *you
<whiteeagle> okey try it :)
<Gerowen> Ubuntu 14.04, trying to connect to an ssh server with "sftp://address", get this, "Sorry, could not display all the contents of “10.1.1.2 (sftp)”: The specified location is not supported"
<Gerowen> Connecting to the same server in Filezilla or via ssh in the terminal works fine.
<Gerowen> Missing package?
<whiteeagle> boah... i am to tired -.- gonna slleeep first and try it then
<whiteeagle> so thanks for the help!! iwill come back after my sleep ;)
<whiteeagle> thx! and good night or day, what ever you have :)
<EriC^_> thanks you too :)
<michael_p> Hello everyone
<Gerowen> Hello michael_p
<dale____> sudo apt-get update has problems on 15.04
<EriC^_> !+1 | dale____
<EriC^_> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<dale____> thanks
<Mega1> do any one know how to get 2 ftp users to see the same folder
<bossnicker> is rationalism a cult?
<Ranieri_> Let's do this.
<bossnicker> Are we joining the Klan Ranieri_ ?
<Ranieri_> bossnicker: LMAOOOO
<Ranieri_> People who use Ubuntu as an OS are already a click.
<Ranieri_> If all of FreeNode was a high school, Ubuntu would all sit together.
<oeuvre> hi
<linuxmint> httpd seems to be broken. I can't access web interface. I checked with command # service httpd start and error: httpd unrecognised service.
<somsip> linuxmint: apache2 not httpd
<daftykins> ^
<linuxmint> somsip: apache2? It httpd old then?
<daftykins> httpd is what some distros call apache
<somsip> linuxmint: dunno. I'
<somsip> it's been apache 2 since at leat 10.10
<daftykins> for at least 6 years i think
<linuxmint> somsip: I tried apache2ctl -k start, but error too. Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1.
<daftykins> you haven't set your system hostname properly
<daftykins> this is all apache basics, go read their documentation
<somsip> linuxmint: warning, not an error
<linuxmint> daftykins: hmmm, worked before. sorry I'm a noob.
<daftykins> that's just a warning as somsip says.
<daftykins> being a noob doesn't excuse reading the docs :)
<Ranieri_> What are you trying to do linuxmint
<linuxmint> Ranieri_: just have web interface which worked before. After much research, I seem to have narrowed the error down to apache2.
<linuxmint> Ranieri_: final apache2 error is: Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message. httpd (pid 1200) already running.
<linuxmint> Ranieri_: brb.
<daftykins> yeah that's not an error.
<daftykins> it's just saying your hostname isn't an FQDN
<bryan_> whats some cool stuff i can do on linux
<daftykins> what you're doing already, but with penguins.
<bryan_> that seems cool
<bryan_> can u game on linux
<daftykins> yes, Steam.
<jeffrey_f> brya
<bryan_> ok can u hack or at least mess with ppl
<jeffrey_f> bryan_: I've gamed windows rpg type games under wine (some degradation in vid refresh) and Linux has some games, one being Nexuiz
<daftykins> inappropriate.
<jeffrey_f> bryan_: Short answer is yes (with any OS really), but we are not here to tell you how.
<^Phantom^> deathspawn it's up
<squeegily> Hey guys. 720p H.264 video cannot be played on my laptop running Xubuntu. But this chip with the Poulsbo driver supposedly has great H.264 decoding all the way up to 1080p. What can I do to fix this?
<daftykins> GMA500, oh dear.
<squeegily> Yeah it's a whole bag of fun
<squeegily> But it's the best I have laptop-wise
<daftykins> wow. tough times huh?
<daftykins> so what player?
<squeegily> I tried VLC and MPlayer
<squeegily> And Parole, but it choked on the fact that this card doesn't support "Xv"
<Bashing-om> squeegily: Maybe as a start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo . Have you seen this one ?
<squeegily> Yeah I googled everything
<Crell> I need some help diagnosing an issue.
<Crell> I've a server that was running 12.04 previously without issue, although it was off for several months until recently.
<Crell> I have reinstalled fresh with 14.04 Ubuntu-server.
<squeegily> All I got on #xubuntu was some guy saying that I'm screwed because Intel doesn't support it
<Crell> It has been highly  unstable since then; network fails after a while and needs a reboot, random kernel panics, kernel stack corruption errors, "recursive error detected", etc.
<Crell> Am I looking at a hardware failure that coincided with me installing 14.04, at massive driver incompatibility, or something else?
<squeegily> according to the Arch wiki, this chip should be good for H.264 decoding.. How can I check to see if it's being properly accelerated?
<Crell> The only hardware change is that it's now running a 3-drive RAID 5 setup rather than a single HDD as previously.  Otherwise there were no hardware changes.
<squeegily> Crell: maybe try going back to the 1-HDD and see if it works again?
<Crell> I wouldn't expect NEW driver issues on hardware this old (~9 years for most of it), but I also wouldn't expect hardware failures to coincide with an OS install just by chance.
<Bashing-om> squeegily: Not at all, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984236 . maybe get the developer 'thopiekar' attention .
<squeegily> That would be step 1 in diagnosing it
<Crell> squeegily: That is unfortunately difficult.  The old HDD is now in an external enclosure that is poorly designed so I can't get the drive back out. :-)
 * Crell discovered this the hard way and was displeased.
<squeegily> Bummer :(
<Crell> Quite.
<squeegily> I thought I had it bad with my stupid Dell hard drive mounting rails
<daftykins> Crell: step 1 memtest.
<Crell> daftykins: Can that be run from a booted HDD or do I need to use a dedicated recovery CD for it?
<squeegily> Hmm I think Ubuntu comes with it by defauly
<squeegily> It is an operating system, so to speak
<daftykins> Crell: go via the GRUB menu, but bootable media is nicest
<daftykins> not even vaguely an OS, it's an app :P
<squeegily> So it needs to be booted regardless. With Ubuntu, it comes on the HDD by default
<wackshead> hi everyone
<Crell> Ah, gotcha.  Running it now.
<Crell> Will report back shortly.
<squeegily> 11 pages.. how do I get the Archive view on Ubuntu forums? The one with the trimmed-down HTML and one-page view
<squeegily> Ah found it
<wackshead> I'm using rsync to back up a NAS to a server and then to a hdd, I'm trying to work out the best way to avoid deleting files when the filesystem is not available.
<wackshead> ie, network or RAID fails and there are no files on the source
<wackshead> the last thing you want to have happen is rsync delete the files on the target...
<wackshead> which is happening to me at the moment...
<daftykins> heh
<squeegily> The posts on that forum thread dated Oct 2012 say that te gma500 doesn't support video acceleration
<squeegily> But the Arch Wiki page as of today says it does
<squeegily> So the question is
<daftykins> as of today? you really think something'd change in such an ancient chipset as of today? :)
<squeegily> Did that change due to the driver code being finished, or was it due to changes in the chipsets
<daftykins> the poulsbo SCH and GMA were terrible, i remember they didn't even work with Linux for a while
<jeffrey_f> wackshead: Are you truly backing up or just synching data?
<daftykins> ...the chipset does not change
<wackshead> jeffrey_f, syncing, but really trying to backup
<wackshead> ie sync NAS->server
<wackshead> then sync server->USB hdd
<Bashing-om> squeegily: Might check : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107593 <-3D accelaration with Poulsbo GMA500 through EMGD: a work in progress. // Maybe EMGD has been dropped ??
<jeffrey_f> So, your end result would be a file or group of files on a disk somewhere?
<wackshead> jeffrey_f, yes.
<rocketpenguin> ANy secret tips on installing skype on 14.10?
<wackshead> jeffrey_f, but I need to make sure the file system isn't missing first...
<squeegily> In that thread they seem to be discussing getting 3D working
<jeffrey_f> wackshead: How about zip'ing/rar/tar to a destination?
<wackshead> jeffrey_f, what's the difference?
<squeegily> It looks like you can use an outdated closed-source driver with an ancient kernel and X.Org version to get some mediocre 3D acceleration for Unity or Minecraft
<squeegily> Nothing applying to H.264 decoding :(
<rocketpenguin> any great webcam apps other than cheese?
<daftykins> throw it in the bin, pick up a new machine - wahey video playback \o/
<squeegily> Explain step 2 in detail a but
<squeegily> a bit
<squeegily> Step 1.5: acquire Money
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> or get donated
<jeffrey_f> wackshead: the way you are doing it now puts copies of files, this way compresses to one or a few compressed files with many files inside to a folder.  If you name them with a date, you can remove older files to save space.....
<squeegily> I have $350 in savings for a new desktop ATM.. I got this for Xmas from a friend who didn't need it anymore; I was hoping to use it for web, coding, and Anime
<squeegily> It seems I may have to use it for just two of these
<daftykins> wait, is your HD animé hi10p?
<daftykins> this file you're trying to play?
<squeegily> No; it's Joshiraku (H.264@720p) and maybe someday the Spice and Wolf Blu-Ray rips (1080p)
<squeegily> I can always just use ffmpeg to create a low-res copy.. but that makes me sad to have to do
<squeegily> I'm having trouble resuming from suspend on this laptop (Acer Aspire One 751h). Most people have issues with the video card, but this one gets stuck in the actual sleep mode (doesn't respond to power button or keys and I have to pull the battery)
<daftykins> oh lord a netbook too?
<daftykins> well, i'm out - sorry got no suggestions here, that thing is dead
<rocketpenguin> Waaa skype wont work on my fresh 14.10 install DX
<cfhowlett> rocketpenguin, "won't work ..." means ... ?
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett, It wont launch
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett, I have followed just about every set of instructions that i have fund
<cfhowlett> rocketpenguin, open a terminal.  type skype        press <enter> note error messages
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett, and still, i haven't got it to launch
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett, skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett,  should have dont that before asking... ;_;
<cfhowlett> rocketpenguin, great.  post the error message " + ubuntu"       into a search engine
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett,  This is a gpu error?!
<schtinky> I'm on 14.10 and it seems to be slowing down/locking up occasionally. Only a hard reset will work. How can I view the system logs for the last boot. All I see under /var/log/syslog is the current boot.
<cfhowlett> rocketpenguin, "November 26th, 2012, 12:34 PM
<cfhowlett> I solved this problem. The .so file that existed but was reported as "doesn't exist" was incompatible with the system architecture; it was a 32 bit version, but I have a 64 bit operating system. I changed the path, so it now points to a 64 bit version,and it works. (It still has some other bugs, though)."
<cfhowlett> schtinky, seems like an architecture disagreement:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2088175.html
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett, Ah. Now it launches, after installing a few of those required files
<rocketpenguin> cfhowlett, Thankies!
<cfhowlett> rocketpenguin, happy2help
<MrAristo> Incredibly stupid question: Is there a common (buy in bestbuy/amazon) 802.11AC wireless USB adapter that doesn't require makefiles or crazy shit, and "just works" in linux?  I'm not finding much online that lends any hope.
<xangua> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/ MrAristo
<schtinky> MrAristo. I know that pain. This is the one I found that works for me: http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?status=view&prod=265_TEW-424UB
<MrAristo> xangua, Yup, been there.  Via roughly 5 different searches.  They've got nothing.
<daftykins> MrAristo: atheros, typically.
<daftykins> MrAristo: -AC and USB is a rookie mistake though
<daftykins> that's like attaching jet engines to a plane with chewing gum
<schtinky> MrAristo. My internal nic and many cisco usb sticks didn't work. That trendnet one did.
<MrAristo> daftykins, I'm pretty sure it is, but that's my constraints right now, unfortunately.
<daftykins> it's down to the chipset, not the brand
<schtinky> cfhowlett; I'm not sure I'm following you. that link doesn't appear to have anything to do with my issue
<cfhowlett> schtinky, eeks.  sorry.  that was for someone else.
<MrAristo> schmidtm, Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's 802.11G, not 802.11AC, correct?
<daftykins> MrAristo: you're mistaken if you think you must have -ac
<schtinky> cfhowlett, np. thought I was going crazy or something. :)
<schtinky> MrAristo, if you're talking to me, I think that's right. Sorry I didn't see your AC requirement.
<MrAristo> daftykins, Would you mind expounding on that?  Right now the network I'm trying to play with is a 5Ghz network only, and I'm a fair distance from the broadcast.
<MrAristo> schmidtm, No worries mate.  Thanks anyway!
<MrAristo> schtinky, No worries mate, Thanks anyway
<daftykins> -n is MIMO with good range
<daftykins> you're a distance away from a 5GHz? you're probably out of luck then
<MrAristo> Damn.
<daftykins> most Linux drivers don't even support the 5GHz portion of the hardware
<MrAristo> Yeah, that's what I've been seeing, but I hoped I wasn't looking in the right spots.
<daftykins> it's a mess
<daftykins> do you have another wifi device you can confirm the signal strength with? like a 5GHz capable smartphone?
<MrAristo> I've got a MacMini that picks up the 5GHz signal just fine it looks like.
<daftykins> make a wired bridge out of the mac? :)
<MrAristo> I've been thinking about that.  Not my first choice, obviously, but if that's all I can do, I might go down that road.
<daftykins> i'm sure with research you could probably find a supported adapter
<MrAristo> Yeah, I've been trying for the last 14 hours.
<MrAristo> Went down that road of screwing with makefiles to get a Netgear A6210 working after I could beat windows drivers into submission with ndiswrapper.  And the linux mediatek chipset drivers for the A6200 don't work with the A6210, sadly.
<MrAristo> s/could/couldn't/
<daftykins> ndiswrapper :( if you have to resort to that, i would already call it game over
<daftykins> anywho get the wired bridging going, at least you can be online to sort drivers etc then
<daftykins> i've gotta head off now, good luck \o
<MrAristo> Thanks daftykins.  Have a wonderful new year!
<daftykins> and you :)
<vladimir_> пп
<Crell> daftykins: memtest comes back clean.  No errors after running the full suite.
<Crell> daftykins: Any idea what to check next?
<Antones97> can anyone help me with this cloaking
<Antones97> Antones97@unaffillated/Antones97
<Bashing-om> Antones97: cloaking as in IRC ? then "/join #freenode" and ask there .
<Mr_Sheesh> to get a cloak usually you'd ask in #freenode
<mahi_> hi
<mahi_> hi
<Bashing-om> mahi_: Hello, a support question ?
<mahi_> i want ur help
<Bashing-om> !ask | mahi_
<ubottu> mahi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mahi_> how to chat through the ubuntu terminal
<Chuck_Norris> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.16-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 652 kB, installed size 2617 kB
<kostkon> !irssi | mahi_
<ubottu> mahi_: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Bashing-om> mahi_: for a terminal based IRC client .. install irssi . For help with irssi join #irssi .
<groot> really dumb terminal question, but hard to google...what does the tilde (~) mean in the terminal? Does it mean to take action in the current directory?
<Bashing-om> groot: Well one meaning is ' /~ ' - short hand for " /home/<your-user_name> ".
<Bashing-om> groot: errr ,, opps s/b ' ~/ ' as that short hand .
<anmn> i want a really cheap tablet for 'wacom' and maybe some light 3d stuff, that'll run ubuntu more or less seamlessly, as cheap as possible...any recommendations?
<lasdam> how can I set a shortcut in ubuntu to programs that requires su access, like pm-hibernate or poweroff?
<Stanley00> lasdam: how about add that to visudoer and using sudo?
<Stanley00> lasdam: but most of the time, you don't need to call that command, display manager or session manager can manage that.
<lasdam> Stanley00: as far as I can see (which is not very far yet) gnome-session doesn't seem to support hibernate at all nor forced (no confirmation) poweroff :/ I'll try visudo
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently bought a new laptop, Do you know how can I transfer my old programs and their configurations to the new one?
<Stanley00> mojtaba: most config stay in your $HOME directory, so you just need to *reinstall* your program on new machine, and copy *all* your $HOME into your new machine.
<mojtaba> Stanley00: Like thunderbird, should I install add ons too?
<Stanley00> mojtaba: AFAIK, thunderbird's configs is at $HOME/.thunderbird, including extensions, so you don't need to reinstall add on, I think :3
<mojtaba> Stanley00:Thanks
<Stanley00> mojtaba: welcome :3
<evgeny> есть кто русско говорящие =)
<Novice201y> Hi. I came here just to say that I prefer Ubuntu over Fedora because Ubuntu has got Monodevelop in repo, so there's no need for compiling etc.
<lasdam> Somename00: visudo didn't help
<Stanley00> lasdam: can you be more details? :3
<lasdam> Stanley00: I added my username to the 'sudo' group and also duplicated the root = ALL(ALL:ALL) entry, but s/root/myusername/, logged out, didn't work, rebooted, still didn't work (neither to execute the commands with or without sudo with alt+f2 nor as hotkeys)
<adminewb> iptable, permission to offtopic in private?
<Stanley00> lasdam: did it give any error message? or just simply *not work*?
<lasdam> Stanley00: where does/would the error messages go to?
<Stanley00> lasdam: you didn't run in a terminal?
<lasdam> Stanley00: no? it's to be run as a shortcut, not from a terminal
<Stanley00> lasdam: you should test in a teminal first, and for case with the shortcut, you need to make that command can run with sudo *without* the password
<lasdam> Stanley00: it's always worked from the terminal. but yeah, you're right on that last detail, I'll try fixing  that
<lasdam> Stanley00: do I actually need to relog/reboot for changes to take place after visudo?
<Stanley00> lasdam: no, most of the time
<lasdam> Stanley00: hmm, well, I made the entry 'myusername    ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate /sbin/poweroff' and I still can't execute either outside the terminal. I'll try to reboot
<chansol> Excuse me, What is command for Ubuntu system reset via ssh..?
<Stanley00> chansol: sudo reboot?
<lasdam> Stanley00: still no success
<chansol> um.. I mean initial state
<chansol> Is it impossible?
<Stanley00> lasdam: your entry looks not good to me, should it be "ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ...." ?
<lasdam> Stanley00: I tried the line you wrote, but without relogging or rebooting it still doesn't work
<Stanley00> lasdam: just a min, I need to test this on my machine
<lasdam> Stanley00: ok
<Stanley00> lasdam: worked on my machine without reboot :(
<lasdam> Stanley00: as a shortcut/from launcher (alt+F2)?
<Stanley00> lasdam: from terminal, with other binary file
<lasdam> Stanley00: it's never been an issue from terminal ^^ my problem is how to get it to run as a shortcut/from launcher
<Stanley00> lasdam: you can run sudo without password from terminal too?
<nginx77> What does ubuntu4.1 mean in Package: apache2 (2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1) [security]? Or the -1?
<lasdam> Stanley00: actually no, it still asks for password in terminal
<Stanley00> lasdam: that's the problem, and reason why I always test in terminal first :3
<kisuke> can someone do me a favor? on [[ciphershed]] refs 2 and 4 link to andriod applications that are claimed to be compatible, but on those two there is no support of the format ciphershed uses, now ref 3 *may* be compatible, but i have not had a chance to check if ciphershed does infact use the TC format, I'd fix it but im stuck on mobile ATM, and my desktop is in the middle of a rebuild.
<Stanley00> lasdam: first, can you check the file type of /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate and /sbin/poweroff ?
<kisuke> gak, sorry, wrong chan,
<adminewb> nginx77, you'll probably find in searching through repositories, that package version numbers bear some relation to versions of related packages but not as things that make sense to dissect or compare to distro versions
<lasdam> Stanley00: I don't know how. also shouldn't we first try to fix granting of sudo access without a password entry? I tried sudo echo hi, and even that asked for a password
<adminewb> to put a package version in context it's better to follow package history
<Stanley00> lasdam: what is your entry in sudoer file?
<lasdam> Stanley00: john    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Stanley00> lasdam: I don't know too, I got some problem with some program when run sudo without password too.
<Stanley00> lasdam: what is the output of "ls -l `which sudo` ; ls -l /etc/sudoers " ?
<lasdam> Stanley00: I fixed it with this (I can run sudo without passwd now) http://askubuntu.com/questions/504652/adding-nopasswd-in-etc-sudoers-doesnt-work
<lasdam> Stanley|00: running pm-hibernate from launcher works now, but not from shortcut :P
<lasdam> Stanley|00: nvm, it will probably work, I forgot to add 'sudo' to the shortcuts
<Stanley00> lasdam: :P
<lasdam> Stanley00: crap, it still doesn't work. but I'll continue to work on this on my own. thanks for your help!
<Pascale> works
<adminewb> nginx77, in your apache version case, having "ubuntu" as part of its version implies they were unable to use an upstream version of the package and had to customize for ubuntu derivatives to deal with something specific to those platforms
<Pascale> To enable UTF-8 support: edit /etc/locale.gen; uncomment the correct locale with a 'UTF-8' extension; run `locale-gen`; run `localectl set-locale LANG=...` for the same locale you just generated; reboot.
<Pascale> Forget about Windows.
<larsrover> I just tried to install Ubuntu on my new toshiba satellite CL15-B1300 netbook.  it has a 32gig eMMC drive.  boots off USB fine, i left the EFI partition unformatted, removed the 3 NTFS partitions, added a 31.-whatever btrfs root filesystem.. everything "installed" fine.  and looks fine on the hard drive.  but when i rebooted, instead of the Ubuntu EFI boot process I got a blue screen informing that Windo
<larsrover> ws has been damaged
<larsrover> safe boot is turned off, and everything else in the setup looks appropriate for linux
<larsrover> should I have reformatted the EFI boot partition?
<larsrover> and what can i try to fix this?
<Pascale> You could always virtualize it.
<ogzy> i am trying systemd on 14.10 although i already made ssh to my virtualbox, when ever i say systemctl stop ssh, i dont loose my ssh connection, still there is an sshd is running although systemctl status ssh displays the ssh service is stopped. Any idea?
<larsrover> Pascale: no i want to run it natively, and again, 32gig eMMC hard drive isnt really big enough for two operating systems
<larsrover> windows 8.1 was consuming more than half of that
<html> small damn linux, or puppylinux larsrover
<larsrover> ubuntu should be fine in 32gig.
<larsrover> im asking what to try next to get Ubuntu to boot
<Pascale> doug64k: You might like MATE
<Pascale> full of python
<Pascale> They save files without looking in random places
<Pascale> doug64k: do what I did and rent a dedicated server
<Stanley00> Pascale: are you a bot? :(
<Pascale> no, only tiling wm
<Pascale> I'm probably going to give my parents a Windows KVM that doesn't save changes on reboot
<Pascale> jrgill: where do you think I got my box? ;)
<Pascale> doug64k: good chance of it working well :)
<akaWolf> hey, guys, why I have that error?
<akaWolf> https://paste.akawolf.us.to/view/XNmWI
<Pascale> https://paste.akawolf.us.to/view/XNmWI
<Yakisoba-> hi ))) can i ask you: The Unity webplayer does not work only on a certain site... On other sites it works...before everything worked fine) Ubuntu 12.04, Firefox
<Pascale> Pascale I've detected a virus on your system..
<Pascale> >:)
<Pascale> Cervantes: you can use an unsecure version, no problem
<Pascale> If you just need the ability to move the mouse then start gpm.
<JoshSyn> join /#cmake
<Holzbein> nice channel
<Holzbein> can i ask a question here?
<Holzbein> a question concerning tomboy notes
<roo79x> hello everyone how are you? I would like to know if there is a way to  get mousepad to run in single instance mode? so if mousepad is open and I  open another file mousepad opens the second file in a new tab instead  of a new window.
<Holzbein> I'm not sure where i heard this but wasn't there a add in for Tomboynotes that gave advice based upon the usage of words and language?
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody has got solution to two chrome browser icons in taskbar
<ronaldsmazitis> google doesn't give me anything working
<Holzbein> what desktop do you use?
<ronaldsmazitis> Holzbein: as I am writing on Ubuntu, default
<ronaldsmazitis> #
<Holzbein> unity?
<neurosis-> unity ronaldsmazitis
<ronaldsmazitis> y
<ronaldsmazitis> this bug is for chome and chromium
<ronaldsmazitis> both
<neurosis-> ronaldsmazitis is a bug did you look it up
<ronaldsmazitis> google doesn't give me anything working
<ronaldsmazitis> I have reinstalled both browsers few times
<ronaldsmazitis> and bug just keeps coming back
<ronaldsmazitis> also deleting files
<neurosis-> in .config
<Holzbein> so what's the issue? You have the google chrom .desktop file twice in the launcher?
<ronaldsmazitis> :0
<ronaldsmazitis> two icons
<ronaldsmazitis> one works other doesn't
<neurosis-> lol
<ronaldsmazitis> act like you don't know
<ronaldsmazitis> maybe not using chrome or chromium
<ronaldsmazitis> or 14.04
<ronaldsmazitis> I kinda fixed issue like 4 times
<ronaldsmazitis> but it keeps coming back
<ronaldsmazitis> so I gave up
<Holzbein> Bios updates don't come with regular ubuntu updates?
<akin> Holzbein: yes
<Holzbein> why is my bios updated then?
<cfhowlett> Holzbein, bios comes from the computer manufacturer, not ubuntu
<akin> if it is a question :)
<Holzbein> it's weird
<Holzbein> I fell asleep during a video on youtube using firefox in fullscreen
<Holzbein> when i woke up there was freezeframe
<Holzbein> next restart the boot process was different
<Holzbein> why?
<Guest30304> why don't Skype and Chromium launch in Ubuntu 14.04 MATE? How do i fix it so they do?
<cfhowlett> Guest30304, ask mate ... not an official ubuntu flavor
<akin> Holzbein: maybe you slept too long :P what is the difference in boot process?
<Guest30304> do they launch in the official 14.04 flavours?
<cfhowlett> Guest30304, usually
<Holzbein> the manufacturer logo appears on screen also it skips the memtest
<ronaldsmazitis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/396448/google-chrome-opens-wrong
<ronaldsmazitis> 1 links
<ronaldsmazitis> answer is wrong
<ronaldsmazitis> icon appears again
<ronaldsmazitis> when pushed again
<Holzbein> x crashed a few times recently, idk if it has anything to do with it
<batabatu> i format a usb drive in gparted as ext2 filesystem, with a single partition of about 62Gb. Gparted finishes without error. however when I go to use the usb stick, I get errors and it won't mount " EXT4-fs (sda1): group descriptors corrupted!". Seems odd because I formatted it as ext2. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> batabatu, you formatted as ext2.  OF COURSE ext4 (the default) doesn't work.
<batabatu> ok so the system tries to mount it as ext4 by default?
<cfhowlett> batabatu, that's what it's looking for, yes
<cfhowlett> batabatu, why are you using an obsolete partition scheme, i.e. ext2?
<batabatu> I formatted the drive as ext2 because I read somewhere that that was optimal for a usb drive. Maybe I should use ext4 then
<cfhowlett> batabatu, this is for booting ubuntu?
<batabatu> no
<cfhowlett> batabatu, ...
<batabatu> I just want to use it as a storage device
<cfhowlett> batabatu, ext4
<batabatu> ok reformatting now. I'm sure I tried that earlier and had errors, but I'll try again
<batabatu> EXT4-fs (sda1): error loading journal
<batabatu> its not working as ext4 either
<neurosis-> FAT32
<cfhowlett> batabatu, you are using gparted, yes?
<batabatu>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<batabatu> yes
<cfhowlett> batabatu, gparted > create partition table> msdos > new partition ext4
<neurosis-> fat32 is usually the default for flash drive
<batabatu> hmm I seem to be missing the msdos step
<cfhowlett> batabatu, yep
<cfhowlett> neurosis- true.
<batabatu> is that the "Label" field
<batabatu> ?
<cfhowlett> batabatu, partition table is msdos
<batabatu> maybe thats where I went wrong, I was writing a name for my drive there
<cfhowlett> batabatu, :) no labels needed
<batabatu> I don't have an option for partition table
<batabatu> i can "create as" primary partition, "File system" ext4 and "Label" is an empty text field
<Yakisoba-> btw.... In Disk Cleanup tool, update added is a new function to "clear the updates". I'm afraid that it will delete the update at all? So it is safe or not?
<cfhowlett> batabatu, unmount the current partition.  create partition TABLE
<neurosis-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive
<cfhowlett> batabatu, gparted > device > create partition table
<batabatu> ok thanks that must be the step I missed
<batabatu>  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<batabatu> nope
<Holzbein> why is it sdb1
<Holzbein> ?
<Holzbein> shouldn't it be sdb?
<cfhowlett> Holzbein, it would
<batabatu> i'm selecting sdb from the drop down menu
<batabatu> so I delete the old partition, create a msdos partition table, create a new partition of type primary, ext4.... what am I doing wrong?
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<cfhowlett> batabatu, partition TABLE!
<Holzbein> so what about tomboy any help?
<Guest52179>  nm-connection-editor says: Invalid setting IPv4 Settings: addresses
<totesmuhgoats> i used to have grub installed to /dev/sda1, but now i need it to be installed to the mbr on /dev/sda. if I do grub-install /dev/sda it seems to fix it for my current boot, but i get the feeling that on subsequent boots when apt runs something that updates grub it installs to the partition again
<Guest52179> when I try to make a static connection
<totesmuhgoats> how can i make this change permanent?
<neurosis-> Format not partition batabatu
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, "I get the feeling ... " errr, no.  TEST it.  Facts > feelings
<batabatu> ok so create new partition table, then new partition, then format it?
<totesmuhgoats> cfhowlett, how can i test it? i base my feeling on the fact that when i reboot changes don't seem to be persistent the times that i don't issue grub-install /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, "... don't seem ..." ?
<totesmuhgoats> cfhowlett, i agree, i would love to test it, i'm not sure how i can in this case other than to make a change and reboot and see if the change is persistent
<totesmuhgoats> which i have done
<batabatu> cfhowlett: could it be that it's not working because I'm working with a usb drive and not a HDD?
<totesmuhgoats> so i am wondering if there's a log or something that you'd like me to consult
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, does grub menu appear as expected on reboot?
<cfhowlett> batabatu, should not matter ...
<batabatu> hmm I wonder if the thing is physically damaged
<totesmuhgoats> cfhowlett, i didn't alter the grub menu, but doing something like installing a kernel does not boot into the new kernel unless i have specified grub-setup /dev/sda on the boot when i installed it
<batabatu> although it was fine until I tried this
<totesmuhgoats> let me try altering the menu and see what happens
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, ah!  that is definitive.  grub should update with each kernel.  if it's not, you *can* manually update, but that should not be happening
<totesmuhgoats> cfhowlett, well i figure that there is probably a setting somewhere, but /etc/default/grub doesn't seem to have anything
<totesmuhgoats> i'm still deciphering /etc/grub.d/00_header
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, wait, I'm unclear: IS grub now at /dev/sda?
<totesmuhgoats> grub was at /dev/sda1, but i convereted to btrfs, so now it has to be at /dev/sda which i've done manually. when i do apt operations and it updates grub it updates the one on /dev/sda1 which is inaccessible because of the new filesystem, so i get the copy on the mbr which has not been updated to reflect the changes
 * cfhowlett prepares to bail out ...
<totesmuhgoats> yea, i'm considering the same myself, i'm pretty sleepy
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, I understand that btrfs acts differently with grub, but I don't know enough to advise.  sorry.  ask again in channel.  lots of smart(er) folks than I ...
<batabatu> ok so I found I can format the drive as fat32, but when I format it as ext4 it doesn't work...
<Holzbein> what if you use the standard disk-tool instead of gparted?
<batabatu> ok ill try that now
<totesmuhgoats> cfhowlett, thanks for at least attempting to answer :)
<cfhowlett> totesmuhgoats, happy2help
<batabatu> Holzbein: didn't work either. Maybe this USB stick is only capable of Fat32
<Sharetel> Hi, am unable to install an application on Ubuntu as it needs Java which I have installed
<cfhowlett> !java | Sharetel
<ubottu> Sharetel: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Sharetel> java version "1.7.0_65"
<Sharetel> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Sharetel> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<Holzbein> was there an app that gives life-advice based on Text input sort of like siri?
<Holzbein> i'm sure there was a friend of mine once fed it the whole ICQ History and it gave great advice
<Holzbein> i think it was a feature of tomboy, but i don't find anythin yet
<neurosis-> ICQ lol
<neurosis-> back in the day
<Holzbein> great
<triss> hey all. I gave the kunubtu desktop a spin....
<triss> did n't like it and now my GTK themes are KDE'ified
<triss> how can I make everything look all unity like again?
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | triss
<ubottu> triss: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<triss> cheers cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> triss, happy2help
<triss> nargh. half those packages can't be found.
<triss> i'm 14.10 here
<cfhowlett> triss, which metapackage did you install for KDE?
<triss> kubuntu-desktop I think
<triss> Iguess thats the chap tp get ri dof first?
<triss> erm. I guess that should be gotten rid of first
<cfhowlett> triss, sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<triss> cheers man. having a go now,
<triss> all that did was remove the metapacakge
<triss> everything else still seems to be installed...
<cfhowlett> triss, meaning "KDE-ified"?
<bekks> Did you run apt-get autoremove as the removal of the metapackage told you?
<galib> Ubuntu 14.10 mouse pad not working
<alessandro> server irc.oltreirc.org
<triss> bekks it didn't tell me
<cfhowlett> triss, no worries.  try it now
<triss> it doesn't appear to do anything
<triss> nothting to remove or upgrade
<cfhowlett> triss, now ... sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<triss> ah thanks. login and out?
<triss> it was a tiny reinstall
<cfhowlett> triss, any feedback from that command?
<triss> yup. it installed just the one pacakge
<cfhowlett> triss, try logout/login
<triss> thanks guys
<giacomo91> Hello
<triss> no change here guys :/
<userscoo3a> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cfhowlett> triss, over my head.  someone here should know.
<triss> thanks any way man. enjoy your day
<cfhowlett> triss, same to you.
<galib> hi, I have problem with mouse pad in ubuntu.
<galib> what can I do ?
<bekks> You could tell us about the specific problems.
<cfhowlett> !details | galib,
<ubottu> galib,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<galib> I have installed ubuntu 14.10 in my hp 240, every thing is ok, but the mouse pad is not working properly. what should i do?
<cfhowlett> galib, I went to the doctor and said "Doc!  I'm sick!  Heal me!"  same level of detail as you provided...
<r00ted> check2 ... 1 ... 2 ... 3 ...
<cfhowlett> !test | r00ted ,
<ubottu> r00ted ,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<galib> Ask me what you need to know? My touch pad is not working smoothly like it does in windows or by external usb mouse.
<galib> My laptop model = hp 240, install ubuntu 32 bit, version 14.10
<cfhowlett> galib, see system settings > mouse and touchpad
<r00ted> i have allwinner android tablet, can i install ubuntu touch in it?
<galib> <cfhowleAlready seen, everything installed perfectly. I have
<cfhowlett> !touch | r00ted
<ubottu> r00ted: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<r00ted> off-topic: i need some mental support, which server and channel should i join?
<cfhowlett> !ot | r00ted
<ubottu> r00ted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00ted> i got 3 ubotto response straight ... :D
<c-moi> Hi there, I'm having two issues on xfce4 on xubuntu 14.10. The main problem is the action button which save by default the session : there is no option about it, and if the session is saved, I have when I log back a buggy xfce4-panel and xfdesktop
<ImpulzeQ> hello
<ImpulzeQ> smackthat
<MasterPiece> Hi, Happy new year :)
<c-moi> So I want the action button to not save the session
<MasterPiece> I have a problem with shortcuts again , When I press the "Ctrl+Alt" the windows Maximizes :(
<ImpulzeQ> I want MINT
<cfhowlett> !mint | ImpulzeQ,
<ubottu> ImpulzeQ,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ImpulzeQ> thanks mattie
<c-moi> Oh, btw, I'm quite sure I have the same issue when I use the xfce menu in fact : even if the option is disable, the session is saved when I reboot or shutdown the computer.
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> Do you know how to add an app to the "mail icon" so that when we receive a new message, it turns blue?
<Encrypt> I actually have Tox installed and I only get the notifications with the icon moving in the dock
<c-moi> It seems like the bug reported on https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8082&p=2 and https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7930 but still "working" on xfce 4.10 / xubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7930 in Action Buttons "Panel action button Logout always save session." [Normal,New]
<SohamG> How do I install vagrant 1.7.1 on ubuntu(studio)? apt-get gives me an old version, and the installers on the website simply say ' error installing vagrant...'
<TobbeF> Hi Guys, anyone on?
<cfhowlett> !ask | TobbeF,
<ubottu> TobbeF,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TobbeF> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> SohamG, if it's not in the repos, compile from source
<SohamG> cfhowlett, the one in the repo's is the old version, which is of no use to me, and I am pretty sure vagrant is closed source
<cfhowlett> SohamG, then your options are limited.  contact vagrant's publisher for advice.
<TobbeF> >> Question <<  I'm working on setting up my own webserver using Ubuntu Server 14.04 via LAMP. So far I have followed a few different guides and noone seems to work. I am currently trying to get Apache2 to use my /homes/myusername/public_html as website home to view it from web. And it throws a Forbidden, you dont have permission to access / on this server error. I have tried adding both my
<TobbeF> user and the folder to the www-data group without results.
 * cfhowlett ubottu !info vagrant
<SohamG> cfhowlett, ok thanks :)
<cfhowlett> SohamG, happy2help
<c-moi> seems like adding the --fast option to xfce4-logout is a workaround, but I don't know how to edit either the action button, either the "Disconnect..." window's buttons
<r00ted> TobbeeF check your apache config file ...
<r00ted> maybe it doesnot allow you to index files
<TobbeF> r00ted << thats the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf right?
<r00ted> probably
<TobbeF> r00ted << what am I looking for? (I'm new to linux but not to working with command prompts and command prompts editors etc)
<r00ted> create a sample file in the folder, and try to access it
<c-moi> I think I'll use menu-libre in order to create the "reboot" and "halt" button, with the "xfce4-session-logout --fast --reboot" and "xfce4-session-logout --fast --halt" command. I hope this will work, until the bug is fixed. If you know another not to have xfce4-panel and xfdesktop buggy in a saved session, that would be perfect.
<TobbeF> sweet! so it seems that adding my user and the folder inquestion to the www-data group did help. I just forgot to update my apache2.conf directory reference to reflect the new folder :)
<TobbeF> I couldn't be happier right now :)
<TobbeF> All in all I am starting to shift from being a windows user to an ubuntu/linux user. Sure somethings are hard and darn right frustrating with ubuntu. but when you got it going it will stay working ;)
<TobbeF> Many thanks for your awesome help r00ted :)
<r00ted> ur welcome TobbeF
<cfhowlett> TobbeF, http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issueSE01_en.pdf
<nbusrone> After I upgrade the ubuntu to kernal 3.13.0-43-generic , everytime I turn off the pc it auto restart
<nbusrone> what could it happen ?
<TobbeF> cfhowlett THANKS! Is this still valid for 14.04?
<TobbeF> nbusrone sounds like a setting that has tweaked the os shutoff to reboot instead of power off but i'm rather just guessing now. I had this exact problem with windows about 2 years ago
<bekks> TobbeF: I dont thinks so, since that article/pdf is about 5 years old.
<TobbeF> thanks bekks, I'll read through it non the less to see if I can learn something new (which is most likely)
<cfhowlett> TobbeF, use it as guidance but also see the official ubuntu server guide wiki
<nbusrone> TobbeF : I am not too sure but I can clearly heard it's more like power cut off then it restart rather than normal restart without power cut off
<TobbeF> thanks guys, I'm pretty sure I will frequent this channel in the comming weeks and months. I'm quite tired of the windows bs and starting to appreciate ubuntu more and more
<cfhowlett> TobbeF, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/   happy2help
<pac1> what windows bs?
<nbusrone> TobbeF : would it be bios issue ?
<j8u9009> hi
<bekks> nbusrone: Most likely it is a BIOS issue, specifically in the ACPI DSDT table.
<TobbeF> pac1 for one the ever increase windows update bloating,
<nbusrone> bekks , but previous kernal works well , hm guess I need to roll back ?
<TobbeF> anyways I need to head off guys. Once again super thanks for the help :)
<bekks> nbusrone: I'd try to update the BIOS instead :)
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, yep.  OR ... LTS only.  lots fewer headaches that way. YMMV
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : using LTS right now
<nbusrone> bekks , will try and update the bios , will report back
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, nice!  update the bios, go forth and sin no more!
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : hope it successfully and doesn't crash , finger cross
<theTroy> Hi! Having an issue with deja-dup backing up at 500kb/s to a local USB3 HDD (it backed up at full speed until a virtualbox drive file ~12GB and now backing up extremely slowly)
<ararob> lubuntu is much faster than xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ararob
<ubottu> ararob: Glad you made it! :-)
<ararob> :)
<cfhowlett> ararob, it is optimized for legacy and low specification hardware.
<yecril71pl> Hi there, how do I share files from my workstation?
<bekks> yecril71pl: Share with what?
<yecril71pl> With LAN
<yecril71pl> I tried to find Desktop Sharing in the Dash and failed
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : btw ,i  had been search , how to enable full time modified for ubuntu 14.04 ? the modified date only display month and day but not hours and minute where it use to be on 12.04 lts
<bekks> yecril71pl: "With LAN" is the most generic approach at all. Which systems do you want to grant access to your shares?
<yecril71pl> Linux systems
<bekks> yecril71pl: Can you be specific please?
<edgar_> anyone with photoshop cs3,4,5,6 on Ubuntu 14.xx ? seems no way WINE/PlayOnLINUX.
<yecril71pl> openSUSE
<bekks> yecril71pl: So just use NFS then.
<yecril71pl> OK I have to install it right_
<yecril71pl> OK I have to install it right?
<bekks> yecril71pl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<cfhowlett> edgar_, cs2 MAYBE
<yecril71pl> bekks: thanks :-)
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, I'm on ubuntustudio ... different animal
<bekks> edgar_: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<edgar_> cs2  blast from the past.. excellent thanks
<cfhowlett> edgar_, gimp, krita, inkscape = options
<White_Cat> hi, I have a question
<White_Cat> how can I revert this command "sudo ln -sf /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf"
<bekks> Did you overwrite an existing /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf ?
<yecril71pl> What about gnome-user-share?  The configuration applet tells me it cannot work because packages are missing.
<linuxmint> Hello, I'm receiving error: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message. Shouldn't 127.0.1.1 be 127.0.0.1? I tried this, but not sure where to enter ServerName localhost.
<yecril71pl> Which additional packages does gnome-user-share need to be fully functional?
<White_Cat> bekks no its in /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf
<White_Cat> wkhtmltopdf version in apt-get is greatly outdated
<bekks> White_Cat: That wasnt my question.
<bekks> White_Cat: Did a file /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf exist before you used that command?
<White_Cat> no it didnt
<bekks> Then you can just remove the /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf
<White_Cat> I purged wkhtmltopdf related files
<White_Cat> ah thats easy :)
<White_Cat> do I have to restart the server for this to work?
<White_Cat> or is there a way to list links?
<bekks> You dont need to restart anything, and what do you mean by "list links"?
<White_Cat> I think it was removed because it doesnt work anymore
<White_Cat> hmm
<bekks> Nope.
<White_Cat> the exact problem I have is https://github.com/odoo/odoo/issues/1105
<bekks> You asked on how to remove it, I told you.
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> I know
<White_Cat> it was very helpful
<yecril71pl> I reinstalled and started gnome-user-share
<yecril71pl> How do I access the share?
<bekks> yecril71pl: that has nothing to do with NFS :)
<yecril71pl> I hoped it would be easier than NFS :-)
<bekks> Easier than NFS? You will not found a filesharing mechanism like that.
<YamakasY> why is it possible to run a ubuntu mirror on centos but no centos mirror on ubuntu ?
<bekks> yecril71pl: It is perfectly possible, why wouldnt it?
<bekks> "a centos  mirror" is nothing but a http/ftp/rsync file storage.
<YamakasY> I don't see it anywhere
<cfhowlett> YamakasY, where/how do you document: "not possible to run centos mirror on ubuntu"
<bekks> YamakasY: You dont see what anywhere?
<YamakasY> I see people running ubuntu mirrors on centos, but not the other way aorund :S
<YamakasY> around
<YamakasY> bekks: google on it
<bekks> YamakasY: Then create a centos mirror on ubuntu if you like to have to have on.
<bekks> YamakasY: "a centos  mirror" is nothing but a http/ftp/rsync file storage.
<YamakasY> bekks: and for Ubuntu it's different ?
<bekks> You need apache2, ftp or rsync - and a bunch of files.
<linuxmint> I can't access the web interface. apache2 seems to be running.
<bekks> YamakasY: No. It isnt different for any distro.
<YamakasY> bekks: I use apt-mirror on Ubuntu now, is that just rsync or so ?
<MonkeyDust> linuxmint  if you're using mint: it has its own channel
<cfhowlett> !mint | linuxmint
<ubottu> linuxmint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<YamakasY> MonkeyDust: maybe he runs Ubuntu too ?
<linuxmint> MonkeyDust: Yes, I'm on LinuxMint, but this apache error runs on Ubuntu to run my ZoneMinder server.
<bekks> YamakasY: It uses http, rsync, or ftp to fetch files. And then it used http, ftp, or sync to share those files. No black magic involved.
<YamakasY> bekks: ok
<ObrienDave> who do the voodoo like you do? ;P
<YamakasY> bekks: but weird is that apt-mirror is on centos and no "centos-mirror" is on ubuntu :S
<MonkeyDust> linuxmint  i missed that part in your question
<bekks> YamakasY: That MAY be the cause, because Centos does not use apt but rpm... :P
<bekks> YamakasY: And apt-mirror is specifically targetted to create an APT-based mirror.
<YamakasY> bekks: centos supports apt
<YamakasY> sure thing
<bekks> YamakasY: If you like to create a Centos mirror, ask the Centos community wether they have a rpm mirror script.
<YamakasY> kinda weird but it does
<bekks> YamakasY: Centos doesnt, they translate the packages to rpm ;)
<YamakasY> bekks: I know, but actually they do
<yecril71pl> apache2: Could not open configuration file /usr/share/gnome-user-share/dav_user_2.4.conf: No such file or directory; spawning httpd failed
<YamakasY> they want to take us over :P
<bekks> YamakasY: They still use RPM. So ask the Centos community wether they have a rpm mirror script. Which they do.
<YamakasY> bekks: oikay!
<yecril71pl> I have dav_user_2.2.conf instead
<bekks> YamakasY: Why dont you iuse NFS?
<bekks> *use
<bekks> wrong tab.
<bekks> yecril71pl: Why dont you use NFS? Setting up webDAV is far more complicated.
<yecril71pl> Well, I hoped it would be easier, but it seems the package gnome-user-share is broken
<yecril71pl> It requires a different configuration file than it provides
<bekks> yecril71pl: There is nothing more easy than NFS file sharing.
<YamakasY> bekks: indeed, NFS rules, webdav too... but only if a package support it and you don't have to configure yourself
<bekks> YamakasY: The NFS configuration is a ONE liner.
<bekks> YamakasY: And it has nothing to do with "package support".
<YamakasY> bekks: ? I know nfs is a oneliner
<YamakasY> bekks: no but it respond in general
<yecril71pl> The downside is that you have to be root on the client
<bekks> yecril71pl: Which you need to be for all other file share mechanism, too.
<bekks> yecril71pl: Thats no downside. :)
<yecril71pl> On the client??
<bekks> yecril71pl: Yes.
<bekks> yecril71pl: You cannot mount shares without root privileges OR without root allowing you to mount shares.
<yecril71pl> But I can mount DAV shares in Nautilus without being root.
<rick_> finger rick_
<bekks> yecril71pl: Thats not "mounting", thats using the broken GVFS facility :)
<yecril71pl> It is not broken, it allows me to copy and edit files.
<rick_> anyone into mpd here?
<bekks> yecril71pl: Good luck in setting it up then...
<linuxmint> I've tried fixing apache, but error: http://dpaste.com/1SM3B6R
<MonkeyDust> linuxmint  apache is server technology, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<linuxmint> MonkeyDust: ok.
<anonymous__> e cineva roman
<schnitz> hi there... anyone available for some novice tech help, please? :-)
<cfhowlett> !ask | schnitz
<ubottu> schnitz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<schnitz> cool.. will do, thanks for letting me know
<schnitz> I have UbuntuStudio installed and it doesn't seem to detect a special PCI Audio Card (RME Hammerfall) under lspci
<schnitz> it doesn't show up under lspci
<schnitz> being a linux novice, what options do I have?
<cfhowlett> schnitz, purchase a supported card?
<cfhowlett> !hardware | schnitz
<ubottu> schnitz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<schnitz> Oh ok so basically it shows up and then its supported or it isn't and thats it... I'll check whether its supported
<cfhowlett> schnitz, in my observation/experience, if it ain't supported out of the box, it's not worth hacking/cracking to force it.  if the option to replace exists ... also #opensourcemusians may have some guidance for you.
<schnitz> alright... sounds good. Its a rather old card and it USED to be supported, thats for sure, but I'll dig into that myself...
<White_Cat> In ubuntu server does ntpupdate auomatically run by default?
<cfhowlett> schnitz, perhaps a better option: external interface?  the presonus 1-box worked great for me for basic podcasting
<schnitz> actually this is a PCI audio card with an external 8-channel audio interface... so I'll try and get that to run first, and then if I'm sure it doesn't work, yes I'll get something else
<mauratatina> .xchat2/budus.so
<BluesKaj_> Happy Boxing Day to those who observe it :)
<ikonia> ]
<soreau> What is the name of the screensaver that shows images from a directory? like a fading slideshow
<cfhowlett> soreau, xscreensaver is the app.  the plugins power what you're looking for. BUT xscreensaver has been known to conflict with lightlocker.
<soreau> cfhowlett: I am well aware of the situation, I just see that the expected one crashes..
<soreau> cfhowlett: Or for example, GL-Slideshow doesn't allow selecting a driectory of images to use recursively
<White_Cat> hi, I am trying to follow http://acidx.net/wordpress/2014/06/installing-a-mailserver-with-postfix-dovecot-sasl-ldap-roundcube/
<White_Cat> I am a bit puzzled
<White_Cat> "The following screenshots show the LDAP structure, the necessary objectClasses and attributes"
<ikonia> what part are you puzzled with ?
<ikonia> do you need ldap ?
<White_Cat> since I have this on ubuntu-server I have no UI
<White_Cat> yes I need it for a mail server
<soreau> cfhowlett: I have all xscreensaver* packages installed
<ikonia> there are command line tools for ldap
<ikonia> and do you need ldap for your mail server ?
<White_Cat> I am not 100% sure
<White_Cat> let me explain my environment
<ikonia> ok - so why are you following a guide
<ikonia> why not either a.) research the bits you need b.) find a guide that is trusted that meets your exact requirements
<White_Cat> I have researched
<White_Cat> I always am open to suggestions
<ikonia> White_Cat: you can't have researched as you have no idea what you need
<White_Cat> Are you going to just judge me?
<ikonia> I'm not judging you
<White_Cat> I know exactly what I need
<ikonia> you don't as you don't know if you need ldap
<White_Cat> I have users whom do not have accounts on the mailserver
<White_Cat> as in unix accounts
<cfhowlett> soreau, I double check that "all".  there is/was a separate list of plugins (community???) that apt-get install - doesn't install.
<White_Cat> so I need to configure a mail server such that users without unix accounts can send and recieve mail from
<White_Cat> via pop or possibly also imap
<White_Cat> In my research LDAP seems to be the best solution so far
<White_Cat> connections to this mail client will all be local
<ikonia> White_Cat: you're just saying "I want a mail server"
<White_Cat> I am not even half way done explaining myself
<ikonia> White_Cat: I'd suggest you try to summerise though
<cfhowlett> '/summarize/'
<cfhowlett> :)
<ikonia> thank you
<White_Cat> The ubuntu-server running the mailserver will 1) send mail (smtp), recieve mail, users will read their mail through odoo so connections to pop/imap will remain local
<White_Cat> *The ubuntu-server running the mailserver will 1) send mail (smtp), 2) recieve mail, 3) users will read their mail through odoo so connections to pop/imap will remain local
<White_Cat> I am unsure if LDAP would overcomplicate matters or is the ideal solution
<ikonia> do you know how to use ldap ?
<White_Cat> I do not
<ikonia> then it would overcomplicate things
<ikonia> and present a risk to your service
<White_Cat> so what would be an alternative you'd reccomend
<ikonia> there are many, virtual users map files, relation databases, etc whatever you are comfortable with
<White_Cat> this mail server will not recieve any external smtp/pop/imap requests. All would come from one application
<White_Cat> ikonia that really answers nothing
<ikonia> White_Cat: in what way does that not answer ?
<ikonia> White_Cat: you just asked for alternatives to ldap that will store virtual users with mail services,
<White_Cat> "so what would be an alternative you'd reccomend"
<ikonia> I've offered virtual user map files, and most relational databases,
<White_Cat> that narrows it how?
<White_Cat> I am fully aware of that
<ikonia> White_Cat: why did you not select them then ?
<ikonia> why did you rule them out in your previous investigation
<ikonia> (research)
<White_Cat> I am not exactly sure how I would use them in the first place
<cfhowlett> soreau, xscreensaver extras ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9623669/
<soreau> cfhowlett: ok
<ikonia> White_Cat: they have schemas/structure based on your requirements/design
<ikonia> White_Cat: it's up to you to determain how you use them
<soreau> cfhowlett: I have all xscreensaver* packages installed
<White_Cat> whatever dude, this doesnt help
<White_Cat> sorry I bothered to explain/ask you
<ikonia> White_Cat: how is this not helping ?
<soreau> I just want to know the name of a screensaver that shows images from a directory? like a fading slideshow
<cfhowlett> soreau, then you have the photo display plugin.  Now you just need to ID and configure the right plugin
<ikonia> White_Cat: you're asking how to do it, I'm saying it depends on your needs, there are templates out there for certain senarios, but you may need to adapt/change them based on your requirements
<White_Cat> Ultimately all you told me is "just use a relation database"
<ikonia> White_Cat: then you are not paying attention
<White_Cat> I defined you my needs
<ikonia> White_Cat: I said nothing of the sort
<ikonia> White_Cat: you didn't define your needs,
<White_Cat> I need a simple system that would habdle login for postfix
<White_Cat> 1) send mail (smtp), 2) recieve mail, 3) users will read their mail through odoo so connections to pop/imap will remain local
<soreau> cfhowlett: Photopile?
<delt> Hello
<ikonia> White_Cat: do you need webmail services ?
<soreau> cfhowlett: or what is it called in xscreensaver-demo?
<White_Cat> ikonia I do not
<White_Cat> users will not use the mail service directly
<ikonia> White_Cat: ok - so then discount your previous guide as that is for a webmail service
<llutz> White_Cat: how many users, how often do they change?
<delt> what's the best way to disable a service (ie. samba) without uninstalling it? can i do it by chmod -x a file somewhere?
<ikonia> llutz: there we go,
<cfhowlett> soreau, sorry to say, I haven't used xscreensaver in so long, I don't remember.  but all plugins have a test mode so ... go wild!
<White_Cat> not often and no more than 10-20
<ikonia> White_Cat: then why make it complex
<ikonia> White_Cat: just create 20 locked shell accounts
<llutz> White_Cat: just go with postfix virtual users , flat file for user-definition, done
<ikonia> White_Cat: no need for any user / auth system
<ikonia> llutz: I said virtual user file and he said that is not helping
<White_Cat> ah
<llutz> White_Cat: like http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html#virtual_mailbox
<ikonia> 10 - 20 static users, I'd look at not even bothering
<ikonia> just create the accounts with no valid shells
<llutz> White_Cat: more users or users changing frequently -> mysql for user database (just ONE way)
<White_Cat> mm maybe I can use postgresql
<llutz> White_Cat: any db
<ikonia> White_Cat: I said this, and you said "thats not helping"
<ikonia> 20 users though...do you really want to have a RDBMS in the middle ?
<ikonia> it's not exactly large
<ikonia> and adds another layer into your system
<White_Cat> the way llutz answers and you answe is different :/
<delt> what's the best way to disable a service (ie. samba) without uninstalling it? can i do it by chmod -x a file somewhere?
<mdoge> service samba stop
<delt> mdoge: that only takes effect until reboot, right?
<mdoge> update-rc.d samba remove
<ikonia> change the upstart jobs config file
<EriC^_> delt: update-rc.d -f <service> disable
<mdoge> EriC^_'s solution is better
<llutz> delt http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<delt> ok, thanks everyone for the help!
<someuser> test
<sherlock_regus> how to connect to android channel
<ikonia>  /join #android
<ikonia> sherlock_regus: try the #freenode channel for general irc help
<mdoge> what channel can i join to learn how to make babies
<nbusrone> anyone can teach me how to install this script ? https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/nauty-mods
<lord4163> Getting so annoyed... WiFi constantly dropping, seems to happen every time when I'm 26 minutes in a video conference?!
<lord4163> RTL8723BE Wifi adapter....
<blind> nbusrone: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/nauty-mods   and hit Enter when prompted. Then apt-get update && apt-get install nauty-mods
<lord4163> I'm running the latest kernel (3.18)
<blind> err sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install nauty-mods
<sherlock_regus> join #android
<blind> with a /
<blind> /join #android
<Encrypt> Hello again!
<Encrypt> What is making the mail icon turn blue when I receive a message in Ubuntu?
<nbusrone> blind : E: Unable to locate package nauty-mods
<sherlock_regus> thanks
<blind> nbusrone: ... after add-apt-repository   and apt-get update ..?
<Pici> nbusrone: the package it provides is 'nautilus' not nauty-mods
<Encrypt> I added µTox to the gstreamer properties
<gingitsune> Hey, every once in a while i experience a hang with Open System Monitor reporting a IO wait 80% and max drive activity
<Encrypt> Now, I have µTox in the "mail icon" list
<nbusrone> Pici blind , added the repository "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/nauty-mods"
<gingitsune> ussually a chromium window hangs or dota
<blind> nbusrone: Pici, my bad..
<Eldunar> hello guys can u help me? I can not install via apt-get nor update system. here is output of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/KAgPNzF0
<nbusrone> blind : which mean ? sorry newbie on it
<gingitsune> can someone soggest a way to figure out whats the couse?
<blind> nbusrone: try: sudo apt-get install nautilus
<gingitsune> running 14.10
<nbusrone> blind : done it install but how do I set the preference ?
<gingitsune> kernel 3.18
<blind> that, I am not sure.
<Eldunar> hello guys can u help me? I can not install via apt-get nor update system. here is output of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/KAgPNzF0
<zykotick9> Eldunar: note for next time... you might consider using a different paste site then pastebin.com... a better alternative would be http://paste.ubuntu.com/ but it's certainly up to you
<nbusrone> blind : can't get it work
<Eldunar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9623786/
<nbusrone> blind : worst , it can't even set "Accessed  time" on list view column
<dominik_> hello guys can u help me? I can not install via apt-get nor update system. here is output of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/KAgPNzF0
<dominik_> anyone?
<nbusrone> blind : guess it works after a restart :D
<blind> nbusrone: ah, maybe killing nautilus and restarting it would have done it :p
<lord4163> http://askubuntu.com/questions/565562/wifi-dropping-on-lenovo-g50-70
<nbusrone> blind : i have another question , not sure whether you know how to set brightness on nvidia xorg.
<nbusrone> I set it Option  "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" but everytime I restart it got reset to 0 brightness
<clausen> I can't get boot Grub on Ubuntu 14.10 64-bit Live CD on my Asus EeeBook, which is Windows8/UEFI-based.  Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj_> lord4163, have you checked additional drivers? if you are installing wireless drivers then usually you need to be plugged in via an ethernet cable. Click on the Ubuntu logo in the launcher and type drivers and click on the icon that appears.
<Guest56731> How to solve read only permision in USB pen drive in Ubuntu?
<Guest56731> Anybody out there?
<teward> Guest56731: patience is a virtue
<teward> and you haven't even been here a minute :P
<lord4163> BluesKaj_, No these are included.
<Guest56731> alright. waiting..
<BluesKaj_> Guest56731, does the usb show up in the file manager? If so highlight it, then click properties then permissions and check the exec option
<lord4163> BluesKaj_, There are no additional drivers available btw.
<Guest56731> BluesKaj_: I tried that. But it says "Sorry, could not change the permissions of “XYZ”: Error setting permissions: Read-only file system"
<BluesKaj_> lord4163, bummer
<lord4163> BluesKaj_, It's kinda annoying.
<BluesKaj_> lord4163, http://askubuntu.com/questions/507470/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lenovo-g-50-30/535976#535976
<lord4163> BluesKaj_, I tried that too
<dream> hello
<dream> I go to #ubuntu at first
<dream> quit
<AaronEstrada> hi
<asad2005> Is there a simple guide to migrate from evolution mail to thunderbird, i have a lot of local folders with rules to transfere emails to these folders
<bekks> There is simple approach, you can migrate the mails, but you will lose the rules, most likely.
<asad2005> can you tell me where can i find this approach
<asad2005> all the places i see are talking about maybe ubuntu 10 to 11 but i am now on latest 14:10 version
<bekks> That approach stayed the same, just migrate the mails.
<asad2005> bekks: for my local mails fodlers what i can see is folders but they are talking about files
<asad2005> Where is the latest guide? is there a dedicated irc for thunderird?
<Soltis> How do I stop MySQL from checking every table on system startup?
<coemoraes> Someone had some issue trying to connect internet through this modem TD5136V2, in ubuntu 14?
<william__> How do i do a manual apt-get install on a other hard drive
<william__> ?
<coemoraes> Look like some crazy firewall
<cfhowlett> william__, apt-get install ... what?
<cfhowlett> !msg ubottu !mysql
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<william__> i installed ubuntu on my ssd and now its full how do i install a software on a other hard drive?
<cfhowlett> william__, bad idea.  better to move your data /home to another HDD
<cfhowlett> !home | william__
<ubottu> william__: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<william__> will do
<tomatto> hi, please how can i upgrade lubuntu 12.10 to new 14.10?
<tomatto> when i run apt-get update it can't found repo and download updates
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | tomatto, but clean install might be better
<ubottu> tomatto, but clean install might be better: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Soltis> How do I stop MySQL from checking every table on system startup? I tried disabling /etc/mysql/debian-start (threw an exit at the top) but I'm still seeing an enormous delay on reboot.
<kaputtubuntu> I installed Lubuntu 14.04 (LVM inside LUKS and separate ext4 /boot) besides Windows and Debian. GRUB threw me into rescue mode saying "no such partition" (I did grub-install /dev/sda from chroot). /boot was a logical partition back then. I moved it into a primary one and now it throws me into grub rescue with "Filesystem is unkown".
<kaputtubuntu> The only partition I can read from grub rescue using "ls" is the old ext3 Debian partition. For all others (including the ext4 /boot), it complains about unknown filesystem. Partition layout: http://abload.de/img/2014-12-26-135828_102wvas5.png (sda7 Debian, sda3 the new /boot, and sda6 the new Lubuntu-LUKS). What's wrong here?
<tomatto> cfhowlett: clean install is better than eolupdate, why?
<squeegily> Hey guys. My laptop can't suspend. I've already tried all information on Google, the wiki, forums, etc.
<squeegily> If I manually enter init=/bin/bash in Grub, I can suspend from there
<cfhowlett> tomatto, download the .iso via torrent means no internet interrupt breakage for one
<squeegily> So I know it's the init script's "fault", so to speak
<cfhowlett> tomatto, perhaps not an issue for you.  live upgrade won't work here in china ... internet is too slow and flaky
<squeegily> I've already tried all combinations of --quirk- stuff, but it seems that whatever init does really breaks it
<tomatto> cfhowlett: torrent is faster in china?
<squeegily> It's encrypted so it'll probably be a smidgen more reliable
<squeegily> And it's got checksumming
<cfhowlett> tomatto, torrent is faster in most places
<squeegily> And better bandwidth control
<BluesKaj_> tomatto, sudo pm-suspend doesn't work for you ?
<squeegily> BluesKaj_, It's not working for me
<cfhowlett> tomatto, plus, if interrupted, torrent has safer resume than direct download ...
<squeegily> Safer and more reliable
<squeegily> The torrent client automatically discards any pieces that got damaged in transit
<tomatto> cfhowlett: i never had problem with direct download, when download was finished successfully
<squeegily> Did it pass an md5sum?
<BluesKaj_> squeegily, ok I misread
<squeegily> If you legitimately downloaded an 800 MB file over an HTTP file in CHINA and not one byte was changed I will have seen everything
<cfhowlett> tomatto, YMMV.  anyway, since you're upgrading so late, I'm guessing you don't do a lot of system maintenance.  suggest you skip 14.10 and install 14.04 .. it's got long term support
<cfhowlett> squeegily, I know, right?!
<JackelopeKing> Hello... I am trying to get some help fixing my ethernet connection. I am running Ubuntu 14.10. Am I in the correct channel?
<cfhowlett> JackelopeKing, you are
<squeegily> beat me to it ;)
<tomatto> cfhowlett: fathers computer :)
<tomatto> cfhowlett: 14.10 is not lts?
<squeegily> Is your father the leader of China?
<cfhowlett> tomatto, what!? you let the old man run an outdated OS?  SHAME!
<squeegily> No
<cfhowlett> !lts | tomatto
<ubottu> tomatto: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<squeegily> Only .04 are
<bibi234> I've installed pure ftp and it's only allowing unix users to log in, I want to allow the user I've created and not the unix users, how can I do that?
<JackelopeKing> Thanks... my ethernet connection was working fine until a few weeks ago, but after a kernel update, I haven't been able to connect to my router via ethernet.
<squeegily> bibi234, useradd --help
<JackelopeKing> I even went so far as to order a new ethernet card to replace my 12+ year old one, but without luck.
<squeegily> Then sudo useradd -m -a -G lol,stuff user
<squeegily> JackelopeKing: Wow
<tomatto> cfhowlett: i think, that automatic updates handles it automatically...my bad
<squeegily> Did you try reinstalling Ubuntu after you put the new card in?
<cfhowlett> tomatto, one more reason for LTS
<squeegily> So it will autodetect and install the correct driver from the CD?
<bibi234> squeegily: how is it related to pure ftp? this is for creating standard users no?
<cfhowlett> !who | squeegily, add the nick to avoid confusion
<ubottu> squeegily, add the nick to avoid confusion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<squeegily> bibi234: I thought you asked how to create a Unix user
<JackelopeKing> I did... no luck. I had just reinstalled a few days before because Unity decided to break on me around the same time (currently running gnome shell...)
<squeegily> JackelopeKing: I assume you already tried all info on the wiki and Google pertaining to those cards
<YamakasY> I wonder can I make apache host files owned like 0:33 ?
<YamakasY> as apache is in it's own group
<JackelopeKing> I did... TP Link TG-3269... but since the same problem arose before I swapped out for the new card, it leads me to believe it's somewhere in the newer kernel.
<tomatto> cfhowlett: is better to download ubuntu and install lxde or fluxbox maybe or download lubuntu?
<squeegily> YamakasY: I don't know is 0 is a valid group
<YamakasY> squeegily: it seems not
<cfhowlett> tomatto, if lubuntu is the then get it.
<bibi234> I have "no" in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/UnixAuthentication however I can connect with unix users, why...?
<squeegily> tomatto: I'd recommend not tweaking the default Ubuntu to use a different system. Switching to Lubuntu would be a good idea
<cfhowlett> tomatto, I assume this works better for Dad or for Dad's hardware.
<squeegily> bibi234: You tried restarting the server?
<squeegily> So it can reload the config files
<YamakasY> squeegily: it is a group but it seem sthat when it's owned by that apache cannot serve
<bibi234> squeegily: yes I did
<tomatto> cfhowlett: you'r right
<squeegily> YamakasY: Cool username by the way
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | tomatto,
<ubottu> tomatto,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tomatto> squeegily: you mean graphics system right?
<bibi234> squeegily: service pure-ftpd restart
<cfhowlett> tomatto, 14.04.1 is the current version.
<cfhowlett> LTS that is
<squeegily> tomatto, I mean the window manager or desktop environment
<Basketball> can i get gnome software center in unity
<squeegily> Basketball, You could if you wanted to
<tomatto> cfhowlett: so no 14.10 i see
<squeegily> Unity is just a desktop envoronment
<Basketball> squeegily, how
<cfhowlett> tomatto, 14.04.1 is LTS.  14.10 is NOT
<JackelopeKing> When the ethernet cable is connected, I can see that the connection eth1 has the status "connecting" but never gets beyond that.
<squeegily> JackelopeKing: Hmm have you tried static IP?
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: I have not. I'm afraid I can't remember how to set one up correctly.
<squeegily> JackelopeKing, You're using Ubuntu with a GUI, yes?
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: Yes.
<squeegily> Click the Wi-Fi icon, click Edit, then change the Ethernet connection, go the the IPv4 tab
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: I'm on the IPv4 screen now.
<squeegily> Okay, go back to the Wifi menu and click Info
<YamakasY> squeegily: ha thanks!
<squeegily> JackelopeKing,  It'll have something like 192.168.0.127
<squeegily> Is the second-to-last number a 0 or a 1?
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: under IPv4 address on the wifi screen?
<cfhowlett> tomatto, I should mention upgrade from 12.10 to current must be sequential, i.e. 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<squeegily> JackelopeKing, Under connection info
<squeegily> Go to the Wifi icon and info, leaving the connection editor open
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: got it... I'm running gnome shell at the moment, so the gui is a bit different
<squeegily> Is the Gateway 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1?
<YamakasY> squeegily: it seems that 33:33 is needed
<JackelopeKing> 192.168.1.1
<tomatto> cfhowlett: oh :( how can i do that? btw. i started thinking about downloading 14.04 iso instead, as you recommended
<squeegily> Okay, take a look at this: http://imgur.com/jHMakBy
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | tomatto, the eolupgrade link must be invoked for each upgrade from 12.10 to target.  OR clean install as I suggested.
<ubottu> tomatto, the eolupgrade link must be invoked for each upgrade from 12.10 to target.  OR clean install as I suggested.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<squeegily> JackelopeKing, Enter those details except change the final 0 to a 1
<squeegily> On every IP
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: got it.
<LFSveteran> someone using ubuntu on an asus t100?
<squeegily> LFSveteran, I've got an Asus Eee PC
<LFSveteran> I think that one uses another SDcard
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: going to turn off wifi to test my connection.
<LFSveteran> I'm looking for the correct module/driver for the sdcard reader on the T100
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: no luck... I'm listed as connected to the network in the network info, but am unable to connect to the internet.
<llutz> LFSveteran: point 9 of http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/   maybe it helps
<JackelopeKing> squeegily: Should I have every 0 in the fields you sent me changed to 1s, or only under DNS servers?
<kokut> Hello, somehow i cannot kill a process (pidgin) ive tried everything, even kill -9 {PID} is there anything i can do?
<LFSveteran> killall pidgin ?
<Daemon> kokut: did you try kill $(pgrep pidgin)?
<kokut> Daemon: nope let me try
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<kokut> Daemon: it worked, thanks man
<HikaruBG> how can I make a folder accessible from all users in my user group?
<Daemon> kokut: no problem dude
<nmatrix9> I have go to say SSD's simply blow conventional raid outta the water
<cfhowlett> !permissions | HikaruBG
<ubottu> HikaruBG: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<m0xf> hi
<Daemon> hello
<HikaruBG> Thanks, cfhowlett
<HikaruBG> :)
<cfhowlett> HikaruBG, happy2help!
<HikaruBG> :) good2know!
<phunyguy> can anyone help me get autorotation working on this inspiron 13 laptop with ubuntu?  it apparently has an acceleromoter, but I am not sure how to actually make any of that work.
<pungi-man> Can I know a good email service which is anonymous ?
<k1l> !ot | pungi-man
<ubottu> pungi-man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pungi-man> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pungi-man> sorry!
<adam_dddd> "Untrusted application launcher". I can't run my apps in Desktop. How can I fix it?
<wytrzeszcz> anybody using termial irc chat?
<k1l> wytrzeszcz: can you be more specific?
<wytrzeszcz> looking for good one (comand line)
<Daemon> wytrzeszcz: you can try irssi
<ivorybishop> weechat is good too
<YamakasY> man you can go wild with permissions
<adam_dddd> How can I create a menu (like classic menu indicator) for my applications?
<Soltis> How do I stop MySQL from checking every table on system startup? I tried disabling /etc/mysql/debian-start (threw an exit at the top) but I'm still seeing an enormous delay on reboot.
<car> ciao
<car> !list
<ubottu> car: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sasha-> I'm having a bit of an issue with my keyboard
<sasha-> It keeps pressing stuff, here is a sample from xev: http://pastebin.com/a2DQB25m
<sasha-> This gets quite frustrating as it pastes things and does other weird things sometimes.. drving me nuts
<aironchase> ciao
<aironchase> !list
<ubottu> aironchase: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sasha-> Anyone have an idea what could be causing this?
<LFSveteran> got the sd working now....
<kate_r> Does anyone know of a good way to keep my crawler online and recover from crashes?
<smaudet> Hey, do debs do anything besides lay out files and run their doinst.sh scripts?
<teward> smaudet: can you rephrase your question?  I'm not sure what is being asked
<smaudet> teward: I'm hand installing printer drivers because I don't have anything official, so I have a .deb file, which I've converted via alien to a tgz, and then unzipped. Besides copying everything to / and running the install shell scripts, is there anything else I need to do?
<smaudet> teward: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100586902.html <- printer drivers (not official)
<smaudet> teward: source libaries (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+junk/cnijfilter-common/files)
<smaudet> and to complicate it all I'm on fedora, so I'm only asking in here 'cause its a deb
<hojo_> Hello! I have an issue with Ubuntu and I wonder if someone could help me here? My computer goes into black screen after starting ubuntu and I've tried everything
<OerHeks> fedora uses RPM, makes no sense
<smaudet> OerHeks: the alien --to-rpm option gave me a bogus error
<smaudet> OerHeks: And there is no rpm file
<smaudet> OerHeks: or more accurately rpm gave me a bogus error after alien --to-rpm converted it.
<smaudet> I.e. it isn't a valid rpm
<smaudet> And so hence I'm asking if there's any other information inside the .deb file that alien might have missed, esp. since it already failed to convert the deb once
<ashutosh> Hello there
<ashutosh> this is me first time chatting on IRC
<Daemon> hi there ashutosh
<ashutosh> Wow first response I got
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, ask your ubuntu questions
<ashutosh> I have been getting some trouble in ubuntu. I am using android studio. A
<YamakasY> does anyone have a preseed template with raid/lvm ?
<ashutosh> When using chrome simultaneously, ubuntu freezes randomly
<NickMessing> Hello guys, my "Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 15a1" is not listed as eth0 in ifconfig, I'm using Ubuntu based distro, can someone help me with that please?
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, insufficient data.  check your logs for events
<OerHeks> smaudet, as RPM is not our package systems, and alien goes wild, try http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0100005868/01/cnijfilter-mx470series-4.10-1-rpm.tar.gz
<ashutosh> I have given around 140gb of swap space. RAM is 4gb. I dont know the problem behind freeze
<OerHeks> smaudet, from http://www.supportlaptop.com/2014/10/canon-pixma-mx471-drivers-download.html
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, 140 GB of swap?  GB!?
<teward> smaudet: fedora uses RPM - and we can't help you if you're not on Ubuntu.  You need to reach out to Fedora suppport
<ashutosh> Yeah GB as in GigaBytes
<Isil`Zha> ashutosh: why?
<ashutosh> Lol, I was supposed to use another OS in that but I thought would use that later
<ashutosh> so nothing comes up into my mind right away and made it swap
<ashutosh> Does having 140Gigs SWAP really matters a lot?
<Isil`Zha> ashutosh: i see :)
<Isil`Zha> ashutosh: no i guess not. it's just an unusual amount
<ashutosh> I've heard to use the swap space just as the RAM
<ashutosh> I mean same to the RAM amount
<ashutosh> mind my english, I am from India
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, so you have 140 GB of ram as well?
<Paradisee_> do you know any kind of program to stream on twitch with ubuntu?
<ashutosh> Lol no. I aint billionare. Just 4 Gigs of RAM
<Isil`Zha> ashutosh: yes, or double or even none.
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, exactly. you are going to kick yourself when you run out of HDD space because you sent so much to ram.  fix that.
<ashutosh> So if I now decide to take back or reduce my swap space, would that require a system level format?
<Daemon> I like to make my swap double the size of my ram
<Isil`Zha> ashutosh: i eventually only used the swap for hibernate. anyhow that won't solve the actual issue you're facing
<ashutosh> or Just the swap partition can be reformatted and restructured?
<cfhowlett> !swap | ashutosh
<ubottu> ashutosh: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, redo your partition table ... fairly trivial
<Isil`Zha> ubottu: i understood he used it because he didn't have a better use for it. meant to be temporary too. fair enough i guess.
<ubottu> Isil`Zha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Isil`Zha> :P
<Isil`Zha> ouch
<ashutosh> I know little bit about SWAP thanks. I am just concerned why I am facing a lag even when I have 4Gig RAM with i5 processor(3rd gen)
<hojo_> hey i have boot-into-black-screen issue after i tried installing ATI proprietary drivers for my new graphics card. I unplugged the GPU, uninstalled drivers, xorg,conf and tried even reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but computer still doesnt load desktop. just goes black after startup. I can access tty1 though. does anyone have any suggestions what to do aside from complete reinstall?
<ashutosh> and this much SWAP could not account for swap
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | hojo_,
<ubottu> hojo_,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Paradisee_> do you know any kind of program to stream on twitch with ubuntu?
<teward> !repeat > Paradisee_
<ubottu> Paradisee_, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, freezes or lags?  not the same.  freeze (in my mind) means forced to reboot.  lag just means slow . to . re . spond
<OerHeks> Paradisee_, you might want to ask on askubuntu too
<ashutosh> First it lags, eventually resulting in freeze. This is what happens in android studio. RAM issue
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, ONLY android studio?
<ashutosh> but when using chrome alone, the mouse sticks out of nowhere
<ashutosh> and even caps lock stops responding
<cfhowlett> ashutosh, you need to see your event logs
<ashutosh> ok
<ashutosh> Will see the logs
<lisa_> hola mundo
<lisa_> hgdtwfs
<blackangelpr> lisa_, !es
<Holzbein> hi i have a question about tomboy! Do any of you know a plugin that gives advice based on an algorhitmic analysis of the text in the notes?
<fathom> Hi, I have Ubuntustudio. Inkscape takes 2 minutes, 20 seconds to launch. I have 8 gigs of dd3 ram and a quad core cpu plus graphics card processor. Why does inkscape take so long to load?
<Holzbein> do you use x or mir?
<fathom> Holzbein, I am not sure, whatever the default s
<cfhowlett> fathom, /swap???
<fathom> cfhowlett, Yeah, I have swap
<cfhowlett> fathom, top and/or htop should tell you what processes your system is using.  start there.
<troxset> Hello. Can anyone point me to foss voice modulation software? I'm developing a game and I can't afford to hire a voice actor/actress. I'm not a sound engineer and I can't understand DAWs like Ardour. I just need to record my speech and make it sound like several different people
<cfhowlett> !audacity | troxset
<cfhowlett> troxset, audacity allows for modulation e.g. Vader Voice ...
<fathom> cfhowlett, Inkscape is the big resource user while it takes its time to launch
<fathom> cfhowlett, So far, all I see on the terminal is inkscape
<cfhowlett> fathom, understand but something else has to be happening.  that's way too long to be normal
<troxset> cfhowlett: Only synthesised voices like darth vader, or actual human voices?
<cfhowlett> !info audacity | troxset
<ubottu> troxset: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1934 kB, installed size 6699 kB
<fathom> cfhowlett, Umm, no, I see nothing else in terminal
<fathom> cfhowlett, Just inkscape
<mikhail> не могу подключить миди клавиатуру к убунту студио! помогите пожалуйста!
<cfhowlett> troxset, whatever voices you record.
<troxset> cfhowlett: I will look at it again in more detail. I'm not sure it does it, but i'll check again
<cfhowlett> fathom, check your logs.  could be something colliding or starting on inkscape launch
<cfhowlett> fathom, what gpu?
<fathom> cfhowlett, ATI/Radeon 8xxx
<cfhowlett> fathom, I thought it might be ATI.  No expert, but I know that of the 3 major card OEMs, ATI is the least linux friendly.  verify your driver setup
<g0th> hi
<fathom> cfhowlett, Verified, certified
<g0th> can I get any pointers on how to setup a brother network scanner on ubuntu? preferably using gimp?
<cfhowlett> fathom, over my head head.  weird issue for sure, but I can't provide meaningful guidance so ... best of luck.
<g0th> first: what plugin/package do I need to get the camera/scanner entry in gimp?
<fathom> cfhowlett, Yeah, Ubuntu works well in some areas for my lappy, other areas it is glitch city
<g0th> I'm guessing I it involves brscan utilities?
<cfhowlett> g0th, getting the scanner set should satisfy gimp.  Xsane is the app you'll need
<adrian_1908> Can anyone tell me if i need to install an OpenCL SDK (e.g. from AMD or Intel) to develop OpenCL bases programs? Is there an ubuntu package maybe?
<adrian_1908> *bases = based
<g0th> cfhowlett: I installed it and no scanner was detected
<g0th> cfhowlett: also it doesn't show as Scanner/camera but instead as "Xsane
<cfhowlett> g0tcha, installed *what* and *how*
<g0th> most web tutrial refer to a "Scanner/camera" entry
<g0th> aptitude install xsane
<cfhowlett> g0th, right that's the app ... still need to install the scanner though
<troxset> cfhowlett: I can't find a way of doing what I want to do in Audacity. However I'm greatful for the help.
<cfhowlett> troxset, pm?
<troxset> Sure
<g0th> cfhowlett: how?
<TariusDN2> Hello people I have problem installing linux mint 17 on pc with preinstalled windows 8. My problem is that computer not boot into installed linux distribution due to UEFI boot manager. How can I boot my installed distro ?
<g0th> cfhowlett: I mean it is connected on the network and works fine
<troxset> cfhowlett: Not sure I can with the web client though ... you might have to initiate :)
<g0th> cfhowlett: but sending huge files as emails is not exactly the best solution
<cfhowlett> !mint | TariusDN2
<ubottu> TariusDN2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<g0th> cfhowlett: so ideally I would like to use a local/gimp solution for scanning
<cfhowlett> g0th, so you CAN scan from your computer?
<g0th> no
<g0th> I can scan from the scanner
<aFeijo> hi folks
<cfhowlett> g0th, on the same machine as gimp, yes?
<g0th> ?
<g0th> on the network
<aFeijo> I mounted my box.com account with webdav, davfs2. But I cant write files there, it returns a input/output error
<flexus> troxset, maybe you want to try out festival speech synthesis: http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/onlinedemo.html
<Eldunar> Hello, i have some problems with xubuntu 14.10. 1) each time when i log in to desktop its colours are mixed ( some parts of wallpaper and font is painted in red/pink) 2nd i can not get play on linux database application.
<cfhowlett> g0th, you should have scanner control at your laptop ... but worst case; scan to a USB, carry USB to computer?
<g0th> cfhowlett: how do I get scanner control on my laptop/gimp?
<g0th> everything is setup over the network
<cfhowlett> g0th xsane
<g0th> I installed it
<g0th> and the scanner is not listed
<g0th> I don't even get a "Scanner/Camera" entry in the menu
<g0th> only an xsane entry
<Eldunar> and what more i had fglrx drives for update. But now ubuntu switched it from it to xorg. Help me plz.
<g0th> which does not match most online tutorials
<Eldunar> i can not return to fglrx
<cfhowlett> g0th I don't know how to set up a network scan.  sorry.
<g0th> thanks for the help anyway
<mikhail> мне здесь не помогут?
<squinty> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest45678> Is there anyway to retrieve a password in Ubuntu Gnome, I have done something in my User Accounts and now I don't know what the password is. I can shutdown as I wont be able to get back in?
<cfhowlett> !password | Guest45678
<ubottu> Guest45678: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Eldunar> Hello, i have some problems with xubuntu 14.10. 1) each time when i log in to desktop its colours are mixed ( some parts of wallpaper and font is painted in red/pink) 2nd i can not get play on linux database application. 3rd is that: previously it was fglrx now ubuntu switched it on its own to xorg and do not want to switch again to fglrx.4rd is that i can not update my system via apt-get.
<cfhowlett> g0th, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850114
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: I am currently still logged in my account and I don't want to reboot as I definitely won't get back in. I'm in the admin account so is there nothing else to be done?
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, read the wiki for recovery options is the best advice I can give you.
<MonkeyDust> Guest45678  the !factoid probably explains more than we could tell you
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: This is a funny moment in my life, stupidity and I did not even see it :D
<Guest45678> MonkeyDust: The Factoid?
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Cobalt> Er. Hi. I have a question. I have just hooked up a bluetooth keyboard and a bluetooth mouse to my desktop. And all of a sudden, a battery indicator has popped up, with batteries on low.
<Cobalt> When I click on the batteries, they correspond to my two devices hooked up to my 14.10 box. What exactly are they?
<aFeijo> https://dav.box.com/dav on /var/backups/cloud/box.com type davfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,_netdev,uid=0,gid=0)
<aFeijo> uid should be 0?
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: :-(|)  - Me at the moment. Thanks. Lucky I have Debian installed on my other drive, and luck this drive I have locked is of no importance.
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, live & learn
<OerHeks> aFeijo, shouldn't your uid=1000
<OerHeks> ?
<Guest45678> Indeed, anyway thanks :D
<aFeijo> OerHeks, I'm using root
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: Hey while I am still in the User Account, what if I just create a new administrator and delete the old?
<Guest45678> Nevermind
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, then logout/login?  sounds doable.
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: I just realised, I need the password to create the account. It did allow me to do so earlier but not any more :-/
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: The account is disabled, will it request a password upon the login screen or when the screen locks?
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, you mean the new account?  by default, disabled.
<haxxlaui> hey there - what application could show me in terminal what key was pressed ?
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: No this account I have lost the password for, I disabled it before accidentally clicking the generate password and selecting it. (Stupid password generation)
<blind> haxxlaui: can you be more specific?
<helloworld> hey there - can somebody help me i want to install the tor browser add the ppa and installed it but when i start the browser it only shows me the error "Tor unexpectedly exited
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, and you can't enable without sudo privilege.  I'd say, boot a USB, chroot to your system, make the changes (new admin account) and reboot.  BUT I've only read about this in theory.  never had to do iit myself.
<squinty> haxxlaui:  xev
<haxxlaui> blind:  i remember, there was a terminal application, what can show me what key i am pressing , f1  ; control; backspace;  ...
<haxxlaui> i need this to identify, what key i am pressing on my windos remote
<blind> maybe xev like squinty said ?
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: Well I have no clue how to do it, If I were to try would you care to help me through. Nothing lost my end anyway, I'll just reinstall?
<Guest45678> :D
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, if the option to reinstall is there, go for it.  more sane, less pain
<haxxlaui> thank you, xev was the right one - but it dont show me a real identifer...
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: Yeah it seems so, I have just gone through the hassle of that and installing everything.
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: Now I need to ask you a question, there was a reason I was in the user accounts in the first place. With my fresh install I noticed that when my screen locked I could not gain access, but when I entered my password, say in Ubuntu Software Center or the terminal it accepted (It was my password after all) Now when I went into the user accounts I noticed that my login options, password was only five characters and my password is way more. Is th
<Guest45678> t standard in Ubuntu Gnome?
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, absolutely not.  and different passwords?  WAY funky!  abnormal!  alert!  defcon 1!  That ain't right!
<Guest64868> Salve esiste per ubuntu un software per imparare lingue ?
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: Well my laptop is installed with Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and it has the same five characters in the user accounts but password is completely different and is still functional as root?
<squinty> Guest45678:  if you are going by the number of "*" listed, it doesn't mean that your password is only 5 characters long.
<squinty> !it | Guest64868
<ubottu> Guest64868: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest45678> squinty: Well that certainly sheds light on the situation, but why did it fail to log me in when my screen locked. I typed in my password right, I had to reboot and logged in fine.
<Guest45678> then messed up everything :D
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: So you would recommend a reinstall rather than trying to create a new admin, which is less hell?
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, personally, I see way too many uncertainties to trust your system as described.  I'd wipe/reinstall but ... YMMV.  :)
<aethersis> hello, can someone tell me if there's some simple way how to record all the sounds that go through my sound card? To be more specific, I have a virtual instrument through ALSA and I'd like to record it
<Guest45678> cfhowlett: Well it was a fresh install, reinstalling would be the same but anyway, I'll get on with it instead of wasting time. Thanks for the help and advice  -  Happy holidays :D
<cfhowlett> Guest45678, happy2help!
<Guest45678> ;-)
<squinty> aethersis:  might want to check out the #ubuntu-studio irc channel and / or  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<cfhowlett> aethersis, #opensourcemusicians
<squinty> aethersis:  man arecord
<Basketball> does anyone need help
<aethersis> squinty thanks
<aethersis> and would it be possible to create some kind of a virtual device for this purpose that'd be accessible in skype ?
<Quatroking> hey guys
<Quatroking> on windows firefox, the file opener looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/AACfL6f.png
<Quatroking> on ubuntu, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/ZYXRuwI.png
<Quatroking> how can i make the file opener in ubuntu look like windows?
<bubbasaures> Quatroking, not a ubuntu support issue and a b it inane.
<Quatroking> oh, sorry. i was hoping there was a way to change it from list view to tile view
<Quatroking> where would i have to ask instead?
<Pici> Quatroking: This is a perfectly fine place to ask, but I'm not sure that it is actually possible... are there any options when you right click?
<EriC^_> Quatroking: you can use gwenview for picture dirs
<bubbasaures> Quatroking, YOu want tile in ubnutu is that right?
<Quatroking> add to bookmarks, show hidden files and show size column
<EriC^_> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: gwenview): image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 2893 kB, installed size 4681 kB
<Quatroking> bubbasaures, pretty much, yes
<ettore> .xchat2/budus.so
<Quatroking> when uploading an image to a site the list view is a pain because it only previews when you select a file
<bubbasaures> Quatroking, Cool, sorry for misunderstanding.
<Quatroking> EriC^_, that's a picture viewer, right? I don't think it works for my usecase
<EriC^_> Quatroking: it's like a directory viewer but for pictures
<Quatroking> this works with firefox?
<ettore> win
<EriC^_> Quatroking: not sure if you can upload stuff to websites from it though
<EriC^_> i'm installing a plugin right now
<Basketball> does anyone need help
<Quatroking> I posed a question a few lines up that I haven't found an answer for yet
<Quatroking> gwenview doesn't seem to do it
<sidey> any ubuntu cli tools for downloading instagram photos?
<Eldunar> Hello i can not upgrade my xubuntu 14.10 : http://pastebin.com/cVF7Niu4 . Can u help me?
<EriC^_> Eldunar: type df -h
<EriC^_> and pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> Eldunar  it says "no space left", somewhere in that screenshot
<Bashing-om> Eldunar: "No space left on device" To see whare the space is consumed -> df -h , df -i <- . Then we see what to do .
<Eldunar> ok
<Varanasi> hi all... am on Ubuntu 14.04. Am not able to run any Flickr uploader.  Reason is flickr migrated to 'https' and i get error on any flickr app for ubuntu. I searched on ubuntu WIKI too. any suggestions on wat to do?
<Eldunar> brb.
<Basketball> OerHeks, you here
<ararob> so i'm trying to launch a script, its a command that launches wine against a game. It works like a charm from a terminal, but when i make a shortcut to the script, on a desktop, the game crashdumps on startup. Any ideas?
<nickander> ararob: do you have to run it as sudo from terminal?
<mohammadsavadkuh> internet is very very slow on my ubuntu that is ubuntu 12.04.3
<mohammadsavadkuh> why ?
<ararob> nickander, no, no need.
<ararob> nickander, even tried to put sh /path/to/script.sh in the shortcut command, no dice..
<nickander> try /bin/bash script.sh?
<ararob> nickander, it worked in xubuntu, but now on, lubuntu, it doesn't like it
<Basketball> anyone here ever try manjaro
<ararob> nickander, same
<sagredo_> hello #ubuntu I recently booted 14.04 from my laptop with a USB install and it has override my display configuration to where I can no longer get any display to work (except the laptop), how can I revert the X11 config or Unity display to the default?
<shadaloo> hello #ubuntu I recently booted 14.04 from my laptop with a USB install and it has override my display configuration to where I can no longer get any display to work (except the laptop), how can I revert the X11 config or Unity display to the default?
<shadaloo> hrmm
<ararob> nickander, i put the script on desktop, and ran it from a terminal, works, but if i double click on it on desktop, it barks.
<ararob> nickander, interesting, what lxde is doing, that screws that up
<nickander> ararob: that's so messed up...
<shadaloo> if my config no longer boots to gdm-login (or whatver unity login is), if I drop to root shell and create a new user
<shadaloo> would that reset the display config?
<ikonia> shadaloo: depends what your trying to reset
<ikonia> if you can't boot to the login manager, that suggests it's not a user related setting
<shadaloo> ikonia: did you see my problem (above?)
<ikonia> as that happens before you get to use specific config
<mohammadsavadkuh> why internet on ubuntu is very very slow ?
<shadaloo> ikonia: I agree
<shadaloo> ikonia: any suggestions?
<mohammadsavadkuh> why ?
<t0by> Sorry - a good RSS reader *with* Unity notifications? yarssr seems to be broken in unity
<Guest66537> hello, have problem, when right click on any widows title bar, window desepers is there way to change it to show menu with opition like 'move' and so on ... any tip please
<shadaloo> ikonia: can I prune all displays from ubuntu?
<ikonia> shadaloo: prune all displays ??
<ikonia> what does that even mean ?
<shadaloo> ikonia: after I booted from my laptop, all my HDMI stuff just gets stuck at a blinking underscore
<ikonia> shadaloo: unplug all external displays and see if your primary display works fine
<shadaloo> ikonia: so obviously the laptop display somehow got set
<shadaloo> ikonia: it doesn't that is my issue
<nickander> aarobc: you should just use gnome classic :D
<ikonia> shadaloo: I do'nt understand what you are saying
<shadaloo> ikonia: sorry let me try to rephrase
<shadaloo> ikonia: after booting Ubuntu from my laptop
 * aarobc in confused
<shadaloo> ikonia: my desktop no longer boots
<ikonia> shadaloo: unplug all external monitors, and boot, does your laptop display work
<aarobc> nickander: oh, you were probably talking to ararob.
<shadaloo> ikonia: yes the laptop display works
<ararob> aarobc, he was probably talking to me >)
<nickander> aarobc: probably :D
<shadaloo> ikonia: but I primarily use this drive on a desktop
<aarobc> lol
<ararob> :D
<ikonia> shadaloo: ok, so how are you configuring your external monitors
<shadaloo> ikonia: and now when I try to boot from desktop I encounter a login issue
<aarobc> For the record, I like unity for casual computing but use i3wm at work
<shadaloo> ikonia: for the desktop I have both a VGA and and an HDMI dispay
<shadaloo> ikonia: neither work
<ikonia> shadaloo: it would be really useful if you answer the questions I ask, rather than giving me information I've not asked for
<tomatto> what is difference between lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu minimal instalation?
<shadaloo> ikonia: both start booting the kernel (and then get stuck after a text login is briefly printed to screen), then stuck at blinking underscore
<shadaloo> ikonia: I boot the desktop with an HDMI
<shadaloo> ikonia: i have nvidia graphics drivers
<Bashing-om> tomatto: In a 'minimal' install there is no desk top at all installed .. It can be your choice as to what you want to install .
<nickander> #ubuntuservermasterrace
<ikonia> shadaloo: sorry, I can't help, I've repeated questions and you've ignored them and given me information thats no use to me
<tomatto> Bashing-om: i thought that desktop is what lubuntu makes different from ubuntu
<shadaloo> ikonia: I tried to explain how the monitors are configured
<ikonia> I didn't ask how they where conigured
<[Relic]> Q: doing fresh install due to new HDs.  Thinking  -> install new data drive, partition/format, copy any old data from existing drive, remove existing drive, install boot drive, install 14.10, set proper access to data drives <-.  Am I missing anything obvious?
<shadaloo> ikonia: nevermind
<ikonia> [Relic]: seems reasonable
<shadaloo> [11:39] <ikonia> shadaloo: ok, so how are you configuring your external monitors
<shadaloo> ikonia: you are just wasting time
<ikonia> shadaloo: I'm really not
<Bashing-om> tomatto: The operative word there was "minimal" .. All releases have the same kernel, and yes different desktops and default applications.
<shadaloo> ikonia: you just said you didn't ask how the monitors were configured
<shadaloo> ikonia: and then I pasted exactly that question
<ikonia> shadaloo: yes, I mean how are you configuring them from a software level
<ikonia> not what connectors they had
<shadaloo> ikonia: I told you I already for the HDMI display I use nvidia graphics (from ubuntu repos)
<shadaloo> ikonia: my VGA display worked directly after a fresh install but now I cannot even boot to that
<arun> can we get the software used by ubuntu dev to add/update the repo?
<OerHeks> shadaloo, what GPU or PGU's do you have, is it a hybrid intel/nvidia?
<shadaloo> OerHeks: yes
<shadaloo> OerHeks: that is why I needed the Nvidia drivers built for ubuntu from the repos to even use my HDMI display (and it still is very buggy)
<OerHeks> shadaloo, oke, what nvidia exactly?
<shadaloo> OerHeks: hardware or software?
<OerHeks> hardware
<shadaloo> OerHeks: moment I will check
<OerHeks> or easier what laptop ..
<shadaloo> OerHeks: it's a desktop (HP m8530f w/ GeForce 9300GE)
<shadaloo> OerHeks: and I believe it has some motherboard graphics chipset as well that is making ubuntu run with errors
<OerHeks> integrated nvidia 8200 and nvidia 9300, both old, those needed the 173 driver in the past
<Guest66537> anyone know hot to stop window to disappear on right title bar click in unity on ubuntu 14.04
<davencyw> hi
<Guest66537> anyone know hot to stop window to disappear on right title bar click in unity on ubuntu 14.04 please
<shadaloo> OerHeks: if you do not mind me asking, how do you know that?
<OerHeks> shadaloo, that 173 used to be the driver for those cards, i cannot find more info jet. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia says the 331 driver should work
<locutus1> hey guy
<locutus1> guys
<locutus1> having an issue where ubuntu won't boot
<locutus1> just like this
<locutus1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217829
<nickander> locutus1: SFI?
<locutus1> nickander, sorry, don't understand your question?
<nickander> locutus1: that's fine just recognized the name
<locutus1> nickander, ic.  so suggestions for fixing?
<locutus1> trying the solution listed, but not seeming to work
<EiEiOhh> Trying to sahre an Ubuntu folder with windows. Installed Samba .. added new..browsed to folder.. gave it a share name .. made writeable and visible.. Allowed access to everyone but windows throws cannot access.. you do not have permissions..
<shadaloo> OerHeks: sorry I was disconnected
<shadaloo> OerHeks: what drivers did you say I would need?
<rebolek> kua
<shadaloo> OerHeks: allo?
<locutus1> anyone help? computer won't boot. :(
<squinty> shadaloo:  might find the followin of use  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<locutus1> that thred is talking about loopin, I don't have that :S
<bubbasaures> locutus1, The channel needs some details if you can to give help.
<locutus1> bubbasaures, I put it up a minute ago
<locutus1> but basically the computer won't boot, says "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init"
<locutus1> trying what is in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217829
<locutus1> not really working for me
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Wubi is not supported, do a dual boot if you can or a virtual.
<proc3sarte> buenas
<locutus1> not using wubi
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Are any of these links actually you, and if so what is the nick?
<locutus1> bubbasaures, not using wubi.  this is an install that has been working for quite some time.
<locutus1> no
<locutus1> bubbasaures, they are not
<locutus1> I just realized this was happening today
<locutus1> this thing was working for a very long time before this happened
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Stop and give an accurate detailed description if you can of your issue, no links of seemingly like
<shadaloo> OerHeks: nm, checked the logs
<antonio__> +
<shadaloo> Is the nvidia 173 driver in ubuntu repos?
<locutus1> bubbasaures, what?  ok.  my computer WILL NOT boot.  it is giving this error: "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init"
<locutus1> bubbasaures, that is my problem
<locutus1> bubbasaures, I was looking for a solution, found that thread.  that is all
<locutus1> bubbasaures, looking for solutions considering I want this thing to boot like it has been for at least the last 6 months
<bubbasaures> loctong, Do you have more than one kernel set, I believe this is a kernel panic, we have had kernel updates lately.
<asder> How can i compile scripts in /media file? (when i am on other hard drive)
<bubbasaures> locutus1, ^^^^^
<locutus1> bubbasaures, ?
<bubbasaures> loctong, sorry
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Do you have more than one kernel set, I believe this is a kernel panic, we have had kernel updates lately.     ^^^^^ meant wrong nick used look above
<locutus1> bubbasaures, not sure how to check that.  it does say kernel panic
<locutus1> looking at grub it doesn't look like I have more than one kernel
<bubbasaures> locutus1, In the grub menu should be other kernels try the previous one.
<locutus1> bubbasaures, don't have any
<bubbasaures> locutus1, have you removed any?
<bubbasaures> locutus1, pastebin the output of sudo update-grub
<locutus1> bubbasaures, most likely using apt-get auto-remove
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Look for additional kernels under "advanced options" in the grub boot menu .
<locutus1> bubbasaures, ok
<bubbasaures> thats the line yeah
<locutus1> bubbasaures, well, not sure how to do that
<locutus1> Bashing-om, will check
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Do what, be specific here please.
<locutus1> bubbasaures, pastebin considering I can't boot the system
<locutus1> looks like I have one older in advanced
<locutus1> tried that one, same error
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Ah, look in that line as Bashing-om kindly helped us with.
<x__> hello all
<x__> happy xmas to all
<locutus1> recovery mode looks like it is booking
<locutus1> booting
<locutus1> nope
<locutus1> ahhh
<locutus1> still kernel panic
<locutus1> bubbasaures, can't boot the system (without a live CD), not sure how to pastebin what you were asking?
<bubbasaures> locutus1, This a dual boot situation, really just to be sure the hardware is working?
<locutus1> bubbasaures, this is not a dual boot situation
<locutus1> bubbasaures, the only OS installed on this computer is Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> locutus1, YOu can boot a live though?
<locutus1> bubbasaures, yes
<shadaloo> before I reinstall: AFTER booting UBUNTU 14.04 from a LAPTOP, my DESKTOP no longer boots to LOGIN, after booting the kernel Ubuntu gets jammed up loading the GDM-login and goes into a recursive blinking underscore
<shadaloo> is there an easy diagnosis for this issue?
<bubbasaures> locutus1, Cool, I suspect others will be better help, past this to be honest.
<shadaloo> I can still boot into ubuntu fine on my laptop
<Bashing-om> locutus1: // bubbasaures did request you try the older kernel . Booting recovery is the same kernel as is problematic. Trying to isolate where the problem is .
<krizoek> is there a vnc server that allows us to click directly with the mouse, instead of one that has to be dragged?
<shadaloo> can I remove the display profiles the laptop wrote to default display that would allow my desktop to work agian?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, I tried the one older kernel and it still wouldn't boot.
<Bashing-om> locutus1: OK, back to lurking, less I have something productive to offer .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, :(
<smaudet> teward: you can't help me if I'm on fedora, no, but you can help with your package system...anyways thanks
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, So you are comparing one working ubuntu running computer and another as part of your description
<smaudet> ping
<smaudet> oh ok, just didn't see my comment show up :)
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: as I explained yesterday this is an Ubuntu install on a USB drive
<locutus1> there a way to apply updates to the system from a live cd?
<smaudet> teward: if it would mak you happy I could get on my ubuntu machine and the fedora one would still exist, your complaint is a bit silly :P
<bubbasaures> shadaloo, any attitude gets a free ignore here see yah.
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: you already said you had no idea beyond nomodeset, which did nothing xD
<shadaloo> bubbasaures: see yah
<Crell> OK, I need advise.
<shadaloo> alright, lesson learned... do not use Ubuntu USB drives on multiple systems xD
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<shadaloo> unity just pooped itself
<Encrypt> How is it possible to make the "mail icon" change color in Unity?
<Encrypt> How should I handle that?
<Crell> I have a server that used to be running 12.04, and I just reinstalled with 14.04.  I am getting very very weird errors from it.  Network dies periodically, especially when copying large files, occasional kernel panics, kernel stack error messages, "recursive error detected", etc.
<ravigehlot> How do I install just documentation?
<Crell> I have narrowed it down to a software issue; booting a Live CD from a much older version of Linux works fine, and can copy 100 GB without issue.
<Encrypt> I didn't manage to find my answer on the internet :/
<ravigehlot> I don't want to install the binaries. Just the documentation.
<guntbert> shadaloo: seriously: this channel has  currently well over 1600 users, every regular helper talks to about 20-30 people a day - don't expect anyone to remember what you "said yesterday"
<Crell> But... the hardware is all 9 years old (aside from 3 new hard drives).
<Crell> Would a newer kernel (14.04's kernel) *lose* working support for old hardware?
<Crell> I've not had anything this inconsistent before, certainly not on this system.
<Bashing-om> locutus1: In a situation where /init is involved , I always want to insure the file system is intact . Do you have access at this time to a liveDVD(USB) from which we can run a file system check ?
<Crell> Is 14.04 just a very unstable version, period?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, I am booting into a live CD right now
<locutus1> had to find a 14.04 one that I had laying around
<locutus1> Bashing-om, and I am in.  what would you like me to do?
<lionrouge> hi, ubuntu people !
<hakermania> lionrouge: hey there
<NextStep> lionrouge, hi!
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Single hard disk AND ubuntu installed on the 1st partition ? ? check that file system with -> sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 <- else; show ->sudo fdisk -lu <- .
<Encrypt> Nobody know how the "mail icon" works? :/
<lionrouge> looks like AMD hasn't released 14.10-compatible driver yet. And with opensource one my videocard's cooler is working at 100% all the time...
<lionrouge> what is easier : downgrade to 14.04 or adjust cooler speed ?
<hakermania> lionrouge: I am not very happy with NVidia either. Constant screen freezes that I have to switch to tty6 and back to 7
<lionrouge> it's the first time i regret updating Ubuntu
<locutus1> Bashing-om,
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok
<MonkeyDust> hakermania  the video in which Thorvalds gives "the finger" to Nvidia is almost legendary
<locutus1> hang on
<lionrouge> MonkeyDust, i liked it too. Hope he will do it for AMD. With both hands.
<locutus1> Bashing-om, getting an error that tells me to run fsck manually
<locutus1> Bashing-om, error reading block (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan
<hakermania> MonkeyDust: linky ?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have logged in to the TTY1, and I am getting this error constantly: "[224.222345] Error @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1)  and [224.222345] Error @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)" The number is constantly increasing.
<Bashing-om> locutus1: UnGood. Check the health of the hard drive . In the liveDVD is "disks" run a SNART test on that hard drive .
<Bashing-om> SMART*
<mojtaba> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Dell Studio 1555
<locutus1> Bashing-om, is there a program built in to do that?
<locutus1> this is an SSD
<Bashing-om> locutus1: UMmmm .. not at all sure that a SMART test can be ran on a SSD . bubbasaures what are your thoughts ?
<queeq> I'm trying to stream from usb webcam though ffserver but getting errors with standard configs. ffmpeg grabs from /dev/video0 just fine, feeds it ffserver but once I connect to it it gives tons of "Too large number of skipped frames" messages
<mojtaba> Hi, I have logged in to the TTY1, and I am getting this error constantly: "[224.222345] Error @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1)  and [224.222345] Error @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)" The number is constantly increasing.
<mojtaba> It is now showing a white screen.
<mr-excellent> test
<mojtaba> I can do nothing! :(
<mojtaba> Please help
<mr-excellent> why??
<EriC^_> mojtaba: sudo shutdown -h now
<EriC^_> mojtaba: remove the battery from the laptop and the a/c plug
<hakermania> mr-excellent: because you are excellent
<EriC^_> then put it back in and start the pc
<mr-excellent> has joined #ubuntu
<mojtaba> EriC^_: ok, let me do that
<mr-excellent> how to upgrade ubuntu 14.10 from 14.04???????????
<EriC^_> mr-excellent: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mr-excellent> next???????????????????????????????
<MonkeyDust> mr-excellent  or insert the cd/usb and upgrade
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Before we get all hot and bothered, let's all see what we are working with -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- .
<MonkeyDust> mr-excellent  drop the repeating ?? please
<mr-excellent> okay,,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks
<locutus1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626165
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Same error
<Bashing-om> locutus1: looking at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626165 .
<mr-excellent> @MonkyDust  what do you mean?????????
<EriC^_> mojtaba: try to disable the wireless then turn it back on
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Still same error after that
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Try: sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 . See if it will fix the file system .
<mojtaba> EriC^_: I entered vim, and still getting those errors in the first page of the vim!
<mojtaba> It is an ongoing error message
<locutus1> Bashing-om, it just did a bunch of stuff
<locutus1> Bashing-om, and is now complete
<mojtaba> any idea?
<mojtaba> Please help
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Fingers crossed, see if you can now boot into the install .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok.  here we go
<EriC^_> mojtaba: type lspci | grep wireless
<EriC^_> mojtaba: type lspci | grep Wireless
<locutus1> Bashing-om, nope. still kernel panic
<mr-excellent> hai????can you help me??????
<Crell> Are there known stability issues with 14.04 server?
<Crell> I have been getting sporadic but regular fails; network disconnects, kernel panics, "recursive error detected", etc.
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Hang on a bit, think'n what we should next do .
<mojtaba> EriC^_: No output
<Taker> Hello people. I try to change the keyboard layout in tty. I have a custom one and can load it with 'sudo loadkeys /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz' without problems. This file is also in /etc/default/keyboard as KMAP, but after a reboot I end up with the German standard keyboard layout. Any suggestions?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, sure!  thanks!
<Crell> I've managed to rule out hardware via a live CD and diagnostic tests, which leaves just 14.04 itself.  I actually fell back to that after 14.10 had other issues, too.
<MonkeyDust> Taker  system settings > language support
<squinty> mojtaba:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1360887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1360887 in linux (Ubuntu) "ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<EriC^_> mojtaba: did you type Wireless with a capital W?
<Taker> MonkeyDust: I don't use unity and I am in the shell.
<mojtaba> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626218/
<locutus1> Bashing-om, is there a newer kernel than 3.13.0-43?
<Taker> In archlinux it was pretty all I had to do. I have no idea where Ubuntu may set the keyboard for tty still. In X11 it is set as I wish.
<ikonia> Taker: it's should be set in the same place
<ikonia> most distros set the keyboard map the same way
<Taker> I have 'KMAP=/etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.g' in /etc/default/keyboard already.
<Taker> +z
<EriC^_> mojtaba: type lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Taker> I also tried things like 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<chrss> is there a channel for building/installing kernels on ubuntu 14.10?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: No, the -43 kernel is the latest. OK, I have seen advisements to run the e2fsck checks again untill there are no errors reported. And yes, SSDs do support the SMART test. sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 - again .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok
<ProfessorKaos64> is there a way apt-get can reveal a deb's dependencies?
<teward> ProfessorKaos64: this should show the dependencies... apt-cache show [package]
<EriC^_> ProfessorKaos64: apt-cache depends <package>
<hakermania> ProfessorKaos64: apt-cache depends [package] is my guess
<ProfessorKaos64> it's a deb file
<ProfessorKaos64> not in the repos
<hakermania> ProfessorKaos64: then extract the deb file and look inside debian/control file
<ProfessorKaos64> so I was thinking I can only see that by unpacking it
<MonkeyDust> ProfessorKaos64  use apt-cache -h   for basic help
<ProfessorKaos64> yea, I supposee I will have to
<EriC^_> ProfessorKaos64: dpkg -I <package.deb>
<ProfessorKaos64> EriC^_, that did it, thank you very much
<EriC^_> no problem
<locutus1> Bashing-om, says "unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually"
<locutus1> Bashing-om, what is the next step?
<mojtaba> EriC^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626318
<Bashing-om> locutus1: You are running the file system check from the liveDVD, yes ?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, yep
<squinty> ProfessorKaos64:  iirc, gdebi will check dependancies before unpacking/installing.  if dependancies are not satisfied then it will tell you
<locutus1> Bashing-om, also says "duplicate or bad block in use"
<usrzzr1> is it posible if i want to remaster my ubuntu without GUI just console, ?
<ProfessorKaos64> I could use gdebi instead, true
<usrzzr1> *is it posible if i want to remaster my ubuntu without GUI just console, ? (but without download anything)thx
<mrkie> hey
<ikonia> usrzzr1: that seems an odd thing
<locutus1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626333
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Yhen manually is -> sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 <- . I do not trust myself to be smarter than the system to fix the errors. why the -f -y -v flags are in place.
<ikonia> usrzzr1: you could use the minimal install or the server install,
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok
<ikonia> usrzzr1: the desktop and all it's tools are designed to work with a desktop, so removing the desktop would mean a lot of things won't work
<EriC^_> mojtaba: type lspci -vvnn | grep Broadcom
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok.  just did that and it corrected stuff
<locutus1> or so it appeared
<mrkie> i have a quick question, i have made a connection with smb://sharename that works, now, can i easy make a symbolic link for it? i want to safe a torrent to it, but i can't open the network share location with Transmission (torrent client)
<usrzzr1> ikonia,  that i mean. i want to create new  ut without gui
<usrzzr1> *but
<ikonia> usrzzr1: what's a "ut" ??
<usrzzr1> *ikonia,  that i mean. i want to create new  but without gui
<ikonia> usrzzr1: why ?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Run again the 1st file system check and see now what it reports.
<ikonia> usrzzr1: the minimal install and server install will do that
<usrzzr1> ikonia, *but
<locutus1> Bashing-om, seems to be reporting the same thing over and over?
<locutus1> nm
<locutus1> it isnt
<usrzzr1> ikonia, i want simple . server? . no. i don't need server. just desktop.
<locutus1> Bashing-om, seems to be bouncing back and forth between the same two messages
<ikonia> usrzzr1: but you've just said you don't want a desktop
<locutus1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626353/
<chrss> where are the ubuntu crash logs and reports?
<usrzzr1> ikonia, i'm sorry. that i mean. i want to remaster this system with simple. but the system not used as server .
<EriC^_> chrss: /var/log/apport*.log
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Well, we know the block addressing is bad. We can keep trying the file system repair. OR might be time to spare off that superblock -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<ararob> nickander, got it to work eventually. You have to create a .desktop file, and run it like an application, and point it to a bash script, with Exec=lxterminal --working-directory=/home/user/ -e "./script.sh"
<ikonia> usrzzr1: fine, then install the ubuntu server image
<ikonia> usrzzr1: you don't need to remaster anything
<ikonia> usrzzr1: the other easy things to do would be a.) use the minimal install cd b.) do a normal desktop install and just disable the desktop
<usrzzr1> ikonia, ubuntu server?
<ikonia> usrzzr1: yes
<lukbitz> what's the best tool of cryptography of Ubuntu?
<onto> Hi! I installed the 3.8 kernel for use with docker but it is not showing up in my grub menu. I've run grub-update twice and I can see the menuentry on my /boot/grub/grub.cfg but not in the grub menu
<Angeles4four> my new 1440p monitor that i got today on boxing day can't scale to its max res. i am stuck at 1080p.  my GPU (GTX 560 Ti) is fully capable of 2560x1600 according to the official nvidia specs.  ive tried both my mini-HDMI and DVI input.  nvidia-settings doesn't give me an option higher than 1080p. what else could i try?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok.  so looking at that, just one question, where it says the fsck.ext4 bit, should the drive be /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<ikonia> onto: how did you install it ?
<nickander> ararob: wow, that sounds nonsensical
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Could u please take a look at the last link?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, I ask because if I try /dev/sda it says it is in use (it's swap)
<onto> ikonia: https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#ubuntu-precise-1204-lts-64-bit
<EriC^_> mojtaba: i did, there's nothing about the broadcom card
<ikonia> onto: how did you install the kernel
<EriC^_> mojtaba: type lspci -vvnn | grep Broadcom
<usrzzr1> ikonia, thx for info .
<onto> ikonia: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-raring linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<ikonia> onto: what version of ubuntu are you using
<onto> ikonia: 12.04
<locutus1> Bashing-om, nm.  I just did swapoff
<mojtaba> EriC^_: that link is just lspci -vvnn, so u can search it
<EriC^_> mojtaba: i did, there's no broadcom
<ikonia> onto: verify in the package manager if linux-image-generic-lts-raring is present
<EriC^_> mojtaba: my wireless card shows up with -vvnn
<locutus1> Bashing-om, but one more question.  when he says to restore the superblock, which one do I use? are they all the same?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: We should be working on the file system sda1 ( sda is the complete device) . And seems fsck fixed the allocations .. maybe ?? .. see what 1st test now reports before sparring of the block.
<onto> ikonia: Present and installed
<chrss> EriC^_: i had a kernel crash due to my wifi driver and i can't seem to find the info on that crash
<redDEAD> I'm looking for a guide/help on how to patch the synaptic driver in Ubuntu 14.10.
<mojtaba> EriC^_:please check lines 233 and 243
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626318
<ikonia> onto: can you pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image-generic" please
<EriC^_> mojtaba: oh ok, thanks
<mojtaba> EriC^_:Are those errors because of the wireless?
<onto> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626400/
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Yes, those spare blocks are all the same .. They are the spares in the event that the in-use super block gets corrupted ( might be what we have here ) .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, hmm
<locutus1> Bashing-om, tried restoring one, still got a bunch of errors
<ikonia> onto: looks good,
<locutus1> rebooted and still kernel panics
<ikonia> onto: manually verify your grub.cfg
<EriC^_> mojtaba: yes i think so
<onto> ikonia: I checked, the menuentry is there
<ikonia> onto: where exactly.
<ikonia> onto: as in what is the path to the file.
<EriC^_> mojtaba: try sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-source
<EriC^_> mojtaba: and sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<onto> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626412/
<ikonia> onto: what is the name/path of that file
<onto> ikonia: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ikonia> onto: is this a dual boot system at all ?
<onto> ikonia: I have other distros on some partitions and windows
<EriC^_> mojtaba: which ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> onto: yeah, I think we see the problem
<ikonia> onto: whats the other distro
<onto> ikonia: I have debian and Linux Mint
<ikonia> onto: one of them is controlling grub
<ikonia> onto: this is why grub2 does not work on dual boot
<ikonia> onto: it requires /etc from the host distro, which as debian/mint can't see your ubuntu /etc partition and vice versa
<arun> guys, what app is used by the devs to maintain the packages...?
<ikonia> "maintain the package" ??
<ikonia> arun: what's your actual problem/question
<onto> ikonia: would it work if I boot into one of those (whichever is controlling grub) and run update-grub from that?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, are you thinking this is a hardware failure or software?
<arun> ikanobori: sorry i mean the repo
<ikonia> onto: no, as it can't see /etc on the ubuntu system, which is where the config files for that distro is
<ikonia> arun: what is the acutal problem ?
<EriC^_> mojtaba: ? 14.10?
<BorisLaSaucisse> Hi. What's the best DNS to use?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Well, Think that it might behoove us to see if we can mount that root partition and copy your data off. Not known that we can even mount it, but we can try .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, sounds like a plan to me
<arun> ikonia: i want the software/interface used by the ubuntu devs to maintain repository...
<ikonia> BorisLaSaucisse: depends on your requirements
<ikonia> arun: it's called "bash"
<locutus1> Bashing-om, will this allow me to either reinstall and just clone stuff back to a new install?
<ikonia> arun: and "rsync"
<thepredator1994> hi
<arun> ikonia: so, they do all manually?
<ikonia> arun: well tools such as jenkins for example, bit that will still execute jobs such as bash shells scripts and rsync to push out
<ikonia> arun: packges will have to go through the test cycle before they are pushed to live servers
<onto> ikonia: is there a way to solve this? Any pointers?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: just a precaution IF we do (RE-)install. and still testing to see if that is what is going to be the result .
<BorisLaSaucisse> ikonia: privacy concern
<locutus1> Bashing-om, sounds good.  what should I do? :)
<ikonia> BorisLaSaucisse: whats the issue you want to solve
<ikonia> onto: it's a hard question, some people will give you hacks/tricks, I personally don't believe grub2 is fit for dual booting multiple distros
<BorisLaSaucisse> ikonia: I dont trust my ISP, neither Google DNS or OpenDNS.
<ikonia> BorisLaSaucisse: then find someone you do trust
<BorisLaSaucisse> ikonia: do you know a good one?
<arun> ikonia: so, is the whole repo maintained by a single guy?
<ikonia> BorisLaSaucisse: thats up to you, you seem to not trust people, I can't tell you who to trust, it's your own crazy requirements that decide who you trust
<ikonia> arun: no, it's pulled from debian, and maintained by teams
<onto> ikonia: Thank you for the help! I'll look around.
<ikonia> onto: sorry to be negative about it
<onto> ikonia: It's fine. :)
<ikonia> onto: just being honest
<Novice201y> Hello. Is there an app for Ubu to run as a clock that make sound at specified hour?
<arun> ikonia: n how does everyone in the team maintain the repo? any script or web interface to maintain?
<ikonia> arun: why are you asking all this ?
<EriC^_> Novice201y: you want an alarm?
<BorisLaSaucisse> ikonia: which one do you use?`
<ikonia> arun: it's quite subjective as to the specific technical details
<roothorick> gah this is driving me nuts
<ikonia> BorisLaSaucisse: my isp's
<mrkie> how i get my ip of my samba share: smb://playonhd ?
<roothorick> went from a GTX470 to a 750Ti, now Flash is a mess
<mrkie> e.g. in terminal
<Novice201y> EriC^_: Yeah
<roothorick> videos stuttering and horrendously bad framerate
<ikonia> nslookup playonhd
<mrkie> tried ping playonhd
<roothorick> the usual fixes just not working
<mrkie> also tried that
<EriC^_> Novice201y: run a cronjob that plays a song
<mrkie> mark@mark-MP061:~$ nslookup playonhd Server:		127.0.1.1 Address:	127.0.1.1#53  ** server can't find playonhd: NXDOMAIN
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Let's try and mount sda1 and see what we can find out . from the liveDVD: sudo mkdir /mnt/hope , sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/hope , ls -la / , ls -la /home . Let's see what happens here .
<ikonia> mrkie: it's sharing over net bios
<mrkie> ikonia: i can really connect to it from ubuntu
<ikonia> mrkie: you can really connect to it ?
<ikonia> as opposed to not really ?
<mrkie> yeah, i need the ip :) so i can make mount point
<ikonia> mrkie: why do you need the IP if you can mount it ?
<Novice201y> EriC^_: Thanks, but I just need a simple app, withour croning etc.
<locutus1> Bashing-om, for the ls -la, where should I do that from?
<mrkie> ikonia: i get this: sudo mount -t cifs playonhd/projects /home/mark/projects mount.cifs: bad UNC (playonhd/projects)
<mrkie> what is wrong?
<EriC^_> Novice201y: sudo apt-get install alarm-clock
<ikonia> mrkie: you have no dns lookup for the device and th eformat of your UNC is wrong
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Nowhere, yet, we just want to know we can access those directories .
<mrkie> ikonia: sudo mount -t cifs //playonhd/projects /home/mark/projects mount error: could not resolve address for playonhd: Unknown error
<mrkie> that is why i wanted the ip
<ikonia> mrkie: there is no dns
<ikonia> mrkie: you need to look it up on the device, or the network router if there is no dns setup for it
<locutus1> Bashing-om, well if I do ls -la /, isn't that only going to return info for the live CD?
<mrkie> i can connect to it from the gui in ubuntu the default file manager, i can connect to the smb://playonhd, so it should know it's ip i think
<ikonia> mrkie: no,
<Bashing-om> locutus1: OH, you are so right ! ls -al /mnt/hope , ls -al /mnt/hope/home .
<EiEiOhh> I've installled samba but it wont launch.. /etc/samba is empty except for an empty tls directory
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Sorry for being late. It is 14.04 LTS
<locutus1> Bashing-om, I can ls those directories
<EriC^_> /mnt/hope
<EriC^_> locutus1: Bashing-om :D:D
<mojtaba> I installed those pakages and I am going to restart
<EriC^_> mojtaba: ok
<EriC^_> mojtaba: try to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<mrkie> ikonia: i got the ip, but now it asks for a password, i can normally browse without a password into smb://playonhd now i use //192.168.5.108 instead
<bjorn_> is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen?
<mrkie> cause it uses root by default i think
<ikonia> probable because the password database holds an entry for the hostname,
<locutus1> Bashing-om, what next? :)
<mojtaba> EriC^_:It is already installed
<mrkie> don't what the file manager of ubuntu will use by default username
<Bashing-om> locutus1: As the fsck is complaining about /lost+found and /var/cache/apt/archives . Recon what would happen if we delete them after looking at what lost+found contains ?
<mrkie> +know
<EriC^_> mojtaba: ok, it seems it's fixed in Vivid's release of the package
<mojtaba> EriC^_: But I still get same error message
<EiEiOhh> is there a way to repopulate the etc/samba directory?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, willing to try it! I just want this system to boot again :D.  what should you have me do first? :_
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Do you know what should I do now?
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> how do I use the middle mouse with a touchpad?
<g0th> I need it to copy-paste stuff
<g0th> or how to copy-paste?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Take a look around in /mnt/hope and find that directory "lost+found" . then list it. See if it contains anything of value .
<EriC^_> g0th: press both at the same time
<mojtaba> EriC^_: How should I install the new package?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, sorry, I have restarted the computer again, guess I will need to run the fsck to get the path again?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: fsck did not give us a path .. ( I hope it is not embedded in . or .. ) .
<ktechmidas> hm.. so there's a package that I've changed the source for, recompiled and added to my own repository - how do I tell apt to prefer the local repo for that specific package?
<ikonia> ktechmidas: the easy answer is to increment the build number
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Your paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626353/ for the latest fsck .
<EriC^_> ktechmidas: man apt_preferences & man apt-mark maybe
<EriC^_> mojtaba: i can't find the deb in releases.ubuntu.com not sure where you can get the .deb file http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/bcmwl-kernel-source
<ktechmidas> ikonia: I'm guessing if the build number increments on the official repo, that will take precedence again?
<ikonia> ktechmidas: correct
<ikonia> ktechmidas: the other answer is to do pinning
<g0th> EriC^_: that doesn't seem to work
<locutus1> Bashing-om, thanks.  I am in the directory now and I see a bunch of just numbers
<EriC^_> mojtaba: i mean in archive.ubuntu.com
<locutus1> Bashing-om, not sure what I should be looking for.  Sorry :S
<[Relic]> added 2nd HDD, it is mounting as /media/(partitions labels) and is root access only I think, I keep looking around but haven't found an info page to get me to have the 2nd HDD mount as user usable drive, not sure what I am missing doing.  to me it seems as if it is trying to load it as detachable media
<ktechmidas> ikonia: Yeah I suppose, Debian broke NRPE and it seems to have filtered down and caused a lot of pain over Christmas :P
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Not to feel bad, I also have no idea what we are looking for. I am of a moiind to do a CHange Root. see if the package manager works, and remove archive, lost+fpund and see what results when we tru and "update-grub"  .
<Bashing-om> mind*
<ubuntu024> pardon this likely noob question, but I cannot find a solution anywhere. Just updated to 14.04. I was looking to reduce desktop menu size, instructions are to open nautilus windows and go Edit menu -> preferences. I have no Edit menu and cannot find a way to restore it
<ktechmidas> ubuntu024: you don't see edit at the top? In the bar?
<ubuntu024> Nope
<ktechmidas> what do you see?
<ubuntu024> the top bar just has the folder name on it
<redDEAD> I'm looking for a guide/help on how to patch the synaptic driver in Ubuntu 14.10.
<ikonia> redDEAD: that is not a trivial task
<ubuntu024> I considere moving to 14.10, but wasn't sure if that would have the desired effect
<ubuntu024> I've read lots about others with the same issue, but all dead ends. Also found a bug report which suggests this should be fixed, the bug was progressed
<mojtaba> EriC^_:Do you know what should I do then?
<redDEAD> I know but I'm looking for the info on how to do it, I'm willing to learn. Been using Ubuntu for almost 8 years and never had to until now.
<locutus1> Bashing-om, I am all for it if you are :D
<tano1968> buona sera a tutti
<tano1968> !list
<ubottu> tano1968: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> locutus1: I have had another thought, let's see if we can boot the install from the livedvd's boot option " boot from first hard drive" , and carry on from there if we can boot from there. get out of the present /mnt -> sudo umount /mnt/hope . Reboot the liveDVD, soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold the right shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen; choose "boot from first hard drive" ... 
<locutus1> ok
<locutus1> Bashing-om, hmm.  that brought me back to my live usb bootloader
<EriC^_> mojtaba: are you using 64 bit or 32?
<linuxmint> I tried # /etc/init.d/apache2 status > # apache2 is running. But I can't tell if there's a fault there, as web interface still doesn't load?
<EriC^_> linuxmint: did you try f5?
<schnitz> hi... I know... don't ask the ask question, but first of all, hi... :-)
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Well, not great .. Maybe we best at this time check the SSD with the SMART test, make sure we do ( As I think)  have a software problem . Will take a bit of time to run the tests . liveDVD ->disk -> in the utility is SMART . start it and let it run .Make sure the SSD is good .
<mojtaba> EriC^_: 64
<schnitz> I should post this under ubuntustudio, but this seems more general, I have a hard time getting my display res to work under ubuntustudio
<linuxmint> EriC^_: thanks, no, but just tried now. I usually have to try Ctrl+F5 to refresh a page without cache. Maybe that command has improved over the years and only needs F5 now.
<EriC^_> mojtaba: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<schnitz> running an AMD A6 APU mit additional graphics card
<EriC^_> mojtaba: download it then type sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok.  booting to liveDVD/USB now.  will run the test :D
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Ok thanks
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Might be quicker -> terminal way -> sudo apt-get install smartmontools , smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit" .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, will do that instead
<dario_> salve
<schnitz> only does max 1024 with 60 Hz
<dario_> list
<EriC^_> !it | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nmatrix9> Whoo hooo!  I got my new monitor, no more stuck at 800x600!
<locutus1> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626648/
<mojtaba> EriC^_: I installed it, and I am going to restart
<EriC^_> ok
<Bashing-om> locutus1: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626648/.
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Still same error. :(
<sliderfly> hello
<Giwrgaras> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is such a piece of shit?@@
<cfedde> It did not get what it wanted for christmas
<acer> hi all; just installed xubuntu and windows 8 doesnt show in grub menu
<acer> some help plz???
<[Relic]> is there any program to set up 2nd(or any) internal HDD so that the system recognizes it as a HDD and mounts to a read/writeable fashion?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Looks good to me ! let's CHange root into the install. From the liveDVD -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done , sudo chroot /mnt .
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Now make sure we have networking working . -> ping -c3 google.com <- .
<bibi234> anyone knows what's the difference between unix and pam authentication?
<dario_> ciao
<acer> hello,can anyone help me ....  just installed xubuntu and windows 8 doesnt show in grub menu
<mojtaba> EriC^_: Any other idea?
<notalanturing> acer: open a terminal; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<notalanturing> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &): sudo shutdown -r now;
<acer> hey all, is any1 able 2 help me with grub menu
<acer> ???
<geirha> sounds racy
<acer> hey all, is any1 able 2 help me with grub menu
<notalanturing> acer: just look, what I wrote before
<acer> was that for me...sorry
<acer> im a newbie here
<schnitz> acer: there is an ISO called boot_disk_repair
<acer> can u copy n paste it again
<Bashing-om> acer: If you only have a single hard drive then try as above ^ boot-repair .
<acer> ok downloading this now
<acer> i tried that, but didnt do much...i just choose repair as (recommended)
<acer> im now downloading into a usb and will try again
<EriC^_> acer: are you in ubuntu right now?
<acer> at the end it ask me if i want to delete the previous to boot loader...should i choose yes??? rekon one of them is windows 8
<acer> yes
<EriC^_> acer: type sudo parted -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<acer> ok thx...doing it now
<acer> Eric ...all done what now
<acer> ??
<EriC^_> what's the link to the paste?
<infinitux> what's the default pin for bluetooth?
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626751/
<EriC^_> acer: if you type sudo update-grub
<EriC^_> does it mention windows?
<schnitz> hey...
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok going to give it a try
<locutus1> Bashing-om, networking is working
<schnitz> I just installed ubuntu_studio and I need to become superuser to installed the right grafics driver...
<Bashing-om> EriC^_: acer :: A 1st for me " 2      2155MB  494GB  492GB   extended " will Windows even boot in such an arrangement ?
<schnitz> how can I legitimate as a su?
<acer> no....its says command not found
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Outstanding, now for the package manager -> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade <- .
<EriC^_> acer: sudo update-grub  ?
<acer> nothing in terminal comes back with command not found
<EriC^_> acer: type echo $PATH
<locutus1> Bashing-om, says there was a syntax error with what you posted for chrooting
<acer> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<johncarper> Beside Ubuntu, Centos, Debian, Red Hat, Is there any other decent server OS without UI out there?
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Let me check .. be back soonest .
<EriC^_> acer: try sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<locutus1> Bashing-om, says "syntax error near unexpected token `do'"
<ikonia> johncarper: we support ubuntu here
<acer> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<acer> command not found
<schnitz> again: how can I become super-user under ubuntustudio?
<EriC^_> sudo not found or grub-mkconfig?
<ikonia> schnitz: you use sudo to run commands as the super user
<EriC^_> acer: type which update-grub
<ikonia> schnitz: eg: sudo ls will run ls as the user root
<schnitz> aha...!
<acer> The program 'update-grub' can be found in the following packages:
<acer>  * grub
<acer>  * grub2-common
<acer> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<EriC^_> acer: ok try sudo apt-get install grub2-common
<acer> done...what now???
<EriC^_> acer: sudo update-grub
<schnitz> ok understand, but what if I'm not starting something via terminal mode? The grafics driver package can be double-clicked to start running, but then stops because its needs to run as su
<acer> done, generated a file of some kind
<EriC^_> did it mention windows?
<acer> one sec
<EriC^_> acer: try sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<acer> no
<EriC^_> just in case it was deleted
<Bashing-om> locutus1: I do not find a fault -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (next) for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done (next) sudo chroot /mnt . Now you should be in the CHroot. Is the prompt now '#" ?
<acer> says it doesnt exist
<EriC^_> what does
<EriC^_> grub-install doesn't exist?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, oooohhh
<locutus1> lol
<locutus1> ok
<acer> error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<locutus1> I did it all as one command
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok.  done.
<locutus1> Bashing-om, the prompt is now #/
<locutus1> er
<locutus1> can ping google
<locutus1> so now the update
<acer> : /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<locutus1> when I do apt-get update I get an error
<locutus1> Bashing-om, apt-get update produces the following error: "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1: invalid elf header"
<EriC^_> acer: try sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Yuk, think'n .
<acer> done
<EriC^_> acer: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<acer> before i do that, 1 window has pop up and gave me 3 opions
<EriC^_> what window
<acer> blue window
<acer> press ok
<acer> and then i have my flash disk, HDD and something else
<acer> sda, sda8 , sdb
<acer> what should i choose?
<EriC^_> what's it asking you
<mojtaba> EriC^_: I am getting still that error. Do you know what should I do?
<EriC^_> mojtaba: no idea
<acer> on each choice i have [ ]
<acer> looks like for me to choose one option from what i mention abobe....sda, sda8, sdb
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Chicken or the egg ? Can we fix the package manager with the system broke, or can we fix the system with the package manager broke ? think'n .
<EriC^_> acer: that's all it says? choose one option
<cpika> locutus1: can you use Synaptic? if Synaptic works, you could perhapbs completely remove & reinstall apt.
<acer> GRUB Install devices
<EriC^_> mojtaba: there's a patch i saw at the launchpad site, but it seemed to be for the 3.17 kernel
<EriC^_> mojtaba: maybe if you use an older kernel or newer one it would work, i've no idea
<acer> [ ]  /dev/sda/
<EriC^_> acer: choose /dev/sda
<acer> it says installing grub
<acer> done
<EriC^_> ok
<EriC^_> sudo update-grub
<locutus1> Bashing-om, lol.  k.  let me know what you come up with
<acer> done
<EriC^_> acer: did it mention windows?
<cpika> (but synaptic will just be a wrapper for apt...)
<acer> no
<EriC^_> acer: ok, try to add windows as a grub entry
<EriC^_> acer: type gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<EriC^_> are there a few commented lines?
<third3ye> Hey there - any other way of installing plasma 5, besides compiling it from scratch? The neon project kf5 ppa is down...
<acer> editor pop up screen, what should i write into it?
<OerHeks> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 142 kB
<locutus1> cpika, synaptic isn't included by default, is it (not even on the live cd)? I could possibly install it if you guys think it will help
<locutus1> brb, going to shower.
<EriC^_> acer:  are there a few commented lines?
<acer> yes
<acer> #!/bin/sh
<acer> exec tail -n +3 $0
<acer> # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
<acer> # menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
<acer> # the 'exec tail' line above.
<unopaste> acer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^_> acer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817827
<EriC^_> modify it to Windows 8 and set root='(hd0,5)'
<EriC^_> acer: type sudo blkid | grep ntfs
<acer> what should i do with the 40_custom document opned awhile back ?
<EriC^_> copy the windows entry from the link above
<EriC^_> and modify it, read above
<acer> sorry, you loosing me know
<acer> should i change to windows 8 or leave windows 7 ?
<EriC^_> change it to windows 8, and replace set root='(hd0,1)' with hd0,5
<EriC^_> sory hd0,2 with hd0,5
<acer> are we takilng about copy and paste txt from link above to document 40_custom?
<EriC^_> yes
<acer> ok ,one sec
<DecoyDrone> I am a newb that just upgraded his GPU... Now my ElementaryOS doesn't boot, it is stuck on the black screen / blinking cursor. When I launch in recovery it says something about nvidia: tainted kernel. I tried to set nomodeset to launch w/o the card being probed but that didn't work (probably did it wrong)
<DecoyDrone> where should I go to get help?
<Flannel> DecoyDrone: #elementary should be able to help you out
<acer> what about /sda2 ...do i need to change this to something else?
<DecoyDrone> it is ubuntu though right? under the covers that is
<EriC^_> acer: you can change it to sda5 , it's a title
<Flannel> DecoyDrone: It's not.  There's changes made to it by the elementary folks (that we can't keep up with) that modify its behavior.
<DecoyDrone> ok dokes
<EriC^_> acer: you can call it Windows 8 only if you want
<teward> is it sane to install the g++ with C++11 alongside default on 12.04 if we specifically have specific software that needs C++11 support
<acer> ok...done
<EriC^_> type sudo blkid | grep ntfs
<EriC^_> we need to get the uuid
<acer> gives me an error
<EriC^_> what's it say
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626905/
<EriC^_> type that in a new terminal
<EriC^_> press ctrl+alt+t
<acer> /dev/sda5: UUID="349477B6947778E6" TYPE="ntfs"
<EriC^_> ok replace --set 6040b5fb40b5d7cc with 349477B6947778E6
<EriC^_> in the 40_custom
<acer> still saying error
<EriC^_> i dont follow
<acer> (gedit:15662): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<EriC^_> is the gedit still open?
<acer> no
<EriC^_> did you save earlier?
<EriC^_> press ctrl+c
<acer> should have, since i opened and all info was save
<EriC^_> ok
<brrrrr> Bashing-om: we can smash both chicken and egg. cook sometging else to eat
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Still uncertain. Do you have your data backed up ? a gentle poke at the situation . What happenes -> ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives  ?? then depending we try to work with the broke package manager .
<EriC^_> acer: did you replace the uuid?
<acer> yes...ill chk it again
<Bashing-om> brrrrr: Going to have to cook something up, we are twix a rock and a hard place .
<acer> yes, copy and paste it...all saved
<EriC^_> acer: sudo update-grub
<locutus1> Bashing-om, this computer really isn't doing much.  it has 3 things on it that I would like to save (configs/scripts mainly), other than that.
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626928/
<EriC^_> did it mention windows?
<locutus1> Bashing-om, let me try ls'ing that dir
<locutus1> Bashing-om, there is quite a bit of data in that directory
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626930/
<EriC^_> acer: ok i meant you could make it as "Windows 8" instead of Windows 8 (loader) on /dev...
<EriC^_> acer: or you can put "Windows 8 (loader) (on /dev/sda5)"
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Great, we can access it ! .. try -> apt-get clean .
<EriC^_> acer: did you erase the comments in 40_custom?
<EriC^_> and the #!/bin/bash and exec
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626937/
<acer> i did
<EriC^_> acer: you shouldn't
<EriC^_> hold on
<Ahmuck_> !but
<Ahmuck_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EriC^_> acer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626941/
<EriC^_> acer: add those at the top
<acer> done
<EriC^_> ok sudo update-grub
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626944/
<EriC^_> acer: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -A10 Windows
<EriC^_> acer: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -A10 Windows | pastebinit
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626946/
<EriC^_> acer: type grep -A10 Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^_> ok
<EriC^_> nevermind
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9626948/
<EriC^_> it's there i dont know why it didn't mention it
<acer> it does mentioned windows 8
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Are we dead in the water ?
<acer> ???
<EriC^_> acer: i mean update-grub didn't mention it
<EriC^_> maybe it doesn't mention the custom entries? i dont konw
<Ahmuck_> what does madeinusa mean?
<Ahmuck_> er, sorry wrong channel
<locutus1> Bashing-om, sorry, was AFK.  going to try apt-get clean now :D
<Bashing-om> locutus1: k
<locutus1> Bashing-om, same error about the invalid ELF header
<acer> what now ?
<EriC^_> acer: try to reboot, if it doesn't work we can try to add a line in the 40_custom that might help
<acer> ok...in bit...
#ubuntu 2014-12-27
<vegg> Hello there. Quick question. Was just doing a check with a live CD to see if my wifi will be working (as i am running a external wifi adapter), unfortunetly it does not appear to be working. How would i go about bringing over working drivers with a live cd? is that possible? cheers.
<Bashing-om> locutus1: Maybe the package manager can fix the error ? try -> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc , make sure that you install grub to 'sda' .
<locutus1> Bashing-om, ok.
<EriC^_> vegg: which wifi are you using?
<EriC^_> vegg: type lspci | grep Network
<locutus1> Bashing-om, got errors
<vegg> using a Jensen Scandinavia adapter, can't recall which version on the top of the dome unfortunetly. Would have to reboot into live to do that i guess, EriC^_
<locutus1> Bashing-om, dpkg-query: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/status': Input/Output Error
<acer> eric, reboot, but still not working, takes ages as well until GRUB menu appear at bot
<locutus1> Bashing-om, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is not installed
<EriC^_> acer: ok type gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Bashing-om> locutus1: I am at wits end. If ya want we keep at this, but will at this point be much quicker to (RE-)install ubuntu .
<EriC^_> acer: add "insmod part_msdos" before the insmod ntfs
<roothorick> when playing videos in Flash or Pipelight, Xorg CPU blows up to 100% and the video plays poorly. The only thing I changed was upgrading from a GTX470 to a 750Ti. Why? How do I fix it?
<EriC^_> acer: and make it set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
<locutus1> Bashing-om, is there a way I can back up everything but the core system files (including installed programs), reinstall then push all that stuff to the new install?
<EriC^_> acer: maybe remove the --fs-uuid and uuid part
<acer> how should it look like?
<EriC^_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22629/add-windows-7-to-boot-menu
<acer> should i also ad " "
<vegg> EriC^_: it actually does appear that the adapter company has provided with a driver for linxu on their website. However, i am still uncertain how i would continue from there. Is it possible to install a driver on a LiveCD, or would i have to gamble and hope that the driver works "out of the box" when installed?
<acer> ok..done
<EriC^_> vegg: if you download the .tar.gz or .deb you can install it after you install ubuntu
<EriC^_> vegg: follow the instructions they provide
<Bashing-om> locutus1: I would not trust anything now from that install as far as the system is concernd, On a good install there is "dpkg --get-selections and write out with sudo dpkg --set-selections " But we have no package manager, and the system is broke.
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627001/
<EriC^_> acer: that error is fine
<locutus1> Bashing-om, hmm.  so I have to backup my configs and scripts.  that will take a while haha
<locutus1> will have to find them
<locutus1> Bashing-om, question for you
<jhutchins> vegg: If you can get ubuntu installed, it's very likely the internal chipset is something that can be easily supported by a native Linux driver.  The problem with the manufacturer provided drivers is they tend to go obsolete rather quickly (they don't survive kernel updates).
<locutus1> Bashing-om, suppose we replaced the file that apt-get is claiming has an invalid elf header with one from a known good system?
<jhutchins> vegg: The current crop of adapters is fairly well supported.
<jhutchins> vegg: While you might not find "Jensen Scandinavia" drivers, you might well find out that it's a well-supported broadcom chipset and just needs firmware or something.
<acer> so this is how the 40_custom looks like....http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627013/
<Bashing-om> locutus1: I think that is the better course. I am more than willing to keep plugging away at this, but the likely hood of making this system unable to boot is high .( I have written scripts to back up my files, now would be a good time to make up one for what you want saved ) .
<locutus1> lol
<EriC^_> acer: ok change set root='(hd0,5)'    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 349477B6947778E6 toset root='(hd0,msdos5)'
<Mikke> cataclysm, all yours
<jhutchins> locutus1: Sounds like the file might be the wrong architecture, but yes, that would work.
<vegg> jhutchins: I hear what you say, but if it doesn't work on a liveCD, will it not also not work once installed? Anywho, i am currently just googling to see if it's any way to test a driver i got from the website on a LiveCD, rather than formatting and screwing up
<EriC^_> acer: without the --no-floppy.......
<jhutchins> vegg: Well, you can install files on a live system, they just won't be there when you reboot.
<vegg> jhutchins: Lovely! All the information i needed. I'll be back if it doesn't work. Cheers !
<locutus1> jhutchins, hmm would you think that I should throw my hands up and just copy stuff and reinstall, or try to fix this?
<jhutchins> vegg: while you're at it, do an lspci -nn and find out what chipset it is.  Save the eight character pciid and we can check it agianst databases.
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627038/
<jhutchins> locutus1: I think it should be fixable.  What command is yeilding the bad ELF header message, and what is the actual message?
<locutus1> jhutchins, anything with apt-get yields that error
<EriC^_> acer: no, i meant to change the whole line to set root ..hd0,msdos5
<brrrrr> acer: if that doesnt work, have a try http://superuser.com/questions/620336/how-to-make-grub2-chain-boot-win8-after-upgrading-fedora18-to-fedora19
<Bashing-om> jhutchins: locutus1 // worst problem is e2fsck can not fix the file system .
<acer> so how should the entire custom 40 look like?
<locutus1> jhutchins, the error is "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1: Invalid ELF Header"
<locutus1> yeah
<jhutchins> locutus1: I would think replacing that file would be a good step.
<locutus1> jhutchins, where can I get that file? lol I don't happen to have another 14.04 installation.  I have a 12.04 installation available
<Mikke> i brb dinner is served it seems
<EriC^_> acer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627065/
<acer> should i restart straigh awau or do the grub update first ?
<EriC^_> update grub first
<acer> ok, if this dont work, if i delete the partition which i installed xubuntu, will windows then boot?
<jhutchins> locutus1: Well, figure out which package it's from, download that package from packages.debian.org.  It's a compressed archive, I don't recall the actual format, but extract it.
<EriC^_> acer: no you'll need to install the windows mbr
<EriC^_> did update-grub mention windows?
<acer> no
<acer> wr do i download windows 8 mbr
<locutus1> sounds like it would be easier to reinstall lol
<EriC^_> ok did grub show up earlier?
<EriC^_> when you rebooted
<acer> no
<EriC^_> cause the menu entry is there
<EriC^_> ok hold shift while you boot to get grub
<EriC^_> if the entry is there press on it
<jhutchins> locutus1: Here's some detail on extracting: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/138188/easily-unpack-deb-edit-postinst-and-repack-deb
<acer> ok...in a bit
<EriC^_> if it works come back you can get grub to show every time by itself
<roothorick> is there a way to get nV 346.xx drivers without resorting to xorg-edgers?
<roothorick> or manual install
<Mikke> whyameye: you're using the 'timeout' program? that setups a timer that kills your process with SIGALRM
<acer> didnt work, grub also not showing
<Mikke> justin_smith: There are drawbacks. (Related: Anyone know where I can get a very, very tiny pair of gloves and hat?)
<EriC^_> acer: ok
<brrrrr> acer: http://superuser.com/questions/620336/how-to-make-grub2-chain-boot-win8-after-upgrading-fedora18-to-fedora19
<EriC^_> Mikke: ?
<acer> so format and reinstall is only solution
<EriC^_> acer: wait what
<EriC^_> acer: type gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<brrrrr> acer: yeah, lets do it
<EriC^_> brrrrr: stop that
<Mikke> so thats one quirkiness. and the code I paste on lpaste is another
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627126/
<EriC^_> acer: add a comment before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<EriC^_> so it's #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<EriC^_> then save, and sudo update-grub
<Mikke> SammoSideKick, 4000 doge → 0.00228 btc.
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627159/
<Mikke> !quote 0
<EriC^_> acer: pastebin /etc/default/grub
<acer> command not found
<bekks> EriC^_: pastebinit ...
<EriC^_> i mean paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^_> or pastebinit /etc/default/grub if you have it installed
<schnitz> hey, am having real troubles getting AMD ATI grafics to run properly under the latest ubuntustudio, anyone experience that?
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627173/
<redDEAD> I'm looking for a guide/help on how to patch the synaptic driver in Ubuntu 14.10.
<Bashing-om> schnitz: Show the channel what card(s) are in question here -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- and what is happening ?
<ikonia> redDEAD: this is not a 2 minute job
<ikonia> redDEAD: it's quite detailed and requires a reasonable understanding of what's going on
<ikonia> and how to maintain it post patching
<brrrrr> porkys is spamming, could someone ban it?
<ikonia> brrrrr: he's not in this channel
<EriC^_> acer: 1 sec
<EriC^_> acer: did you add the line with # ?
<EriC^_> acer: or did you modify it? and it added the one below it?
<acer> ~
<acer> #
<EriC^_> acer: yeah?
<EriC^_> acer: did you only add the "#" ?
<acer> no the line below already existed then i copy and pasted yours with #
<EriC^_> oh, i meant to add "#" to that line
<acer> ok
<EriC^_> the one that was there already
<acer> ill edit now
<acer> one sec
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627218/
<EriC^_> acer: ok, sudo update-grub
<favourites> what
<favourites> is this
<acer> done...no windows showing
<EriC^_> acer: no problem
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | favourites
<ubottu> favourites: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<EriC^_> restart and see if it works
<acer> ok, bck in a bit
<favourites> i'm on ubuntu :p
<favourites> but what is irc? o:
<brrrrr> favourites: best member of the day
<SchrodingersScat> favourites: it is internet relay chat, and this is the Ubuntu support channel on freenode.  Do you have a support question?  Otherwise please see !ot
<favourites> i do have a question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/565748/using-firefox-developer-edition-as-default-browser-problem
<schnitz> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627223/
<Bashing-om> schnitz: Switchable ATI cards ? Sorry , out of my league .
<schnitz> yeah, that fusion stuff...
<schnitz> bashing-om: one GPU is on the CPU, and a second one is on a PCIe Card... kinda nutty, true
<schnitz> and they're supposed to do some load balancing between them
<Bashing-om> schnitz: There are means I am aware of to deal with AMD/Intel , Nvidia/Intel , Nvidia/AMD ....but AMD/AMD I have seen no documentation for .
<BluesKaj_> schnitz, normally one sets the default gpu in the eufi/bios
<schnitz> interesting... each one of the gpu should have enough power for at least some decent screen res, but I'm stuck with 1024 at 60 Hz, the whole systems seems to be going into failsafe mode
<acer> hey Eric
<acer> no luck
<schnitz> Also, the latest proprietary amd driver package doesn't seem to help as welll
<schnitz> yes, I should get new hardware, I guess
<EriC^_> acer: did you get the grub screen?
<acer> i mange to get windows 8 after pressing shith key at boot and being presented to grub menu,nut from there it gets stuck with an R in the corner left of monitor
<EriC^_> acer: when you press on windows that happens?
<acer> yes
<acer> let me rephrese, i get grub menu after pessing shift, then in grub menu i do have option for win 8 , but when i pressed it owst boot
<acer> doesnt boot, gets stuck
<EriC^_> ok can you install pastebinit it will make things easier
<EriC^_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<acer> i still have access to root file of windws 8...boot file, cant i copy this file to grub menu or something
<favourites> can someone help me understand this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/548003/how-do-i-install-the-firefox-developer-edition/548005#548005
<locutus1> Bashing-om, thanks for your help.  I am just copying stuff now. after that I will just try a reinstall
<locutus1> may be back later
<acer> paste bin installed
<EriC^_> acer: you need the mbr
<EriC^_> ok grep -A10 Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<EriC^_> and sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627259/
<Bashing-om> Locke2002: I think in the long run, that (re-)install is the better thing to do .
<EriC^_> acer: and sudo parted -l | pastebinit ?
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627274/
<EriC^_> acer: ok typ gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<EriC^_> and try to replace chainloader +1
<EriC^_> with "ntldr /bootmgr"
<acer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627299/
<EriC^_> without the quotes
<acer> done
<acer> sudo update-grub ?
<EriC^_> ok, sudo update-grub
<EriC^_> yup
<acer> olol
<acer> done
<EriC^_> ok, restart and see if it works
<acer> restart ?
<acer> ok
<EriC^_> yeah
<acer> ololo
<acer> in a bu
<acer> in a bit
<EriC^_> ok :D
<acer> ok, so now i gt windows screen saying, there is a problem and been presented with 3 options
<acer> fix windows from cd
<acer> and i can remember the other ones but they similiar
<EriC^_> acer: do you have a windows cd?
<aaaaple> Acer computers are worse than whale SHlT
<acer> olol got it from a forum...but yes
<EriC^_> aaaapĺe , no swearing :P
<acer> they ok...cheap and chearfulll...its just me that dont know how to talk to them
<acer> Eric on the other hand seem to know hes way round
<EriC^_> are you calling me a whale shlT whisperer?
<acer> naa m8, just saying to master yoda with this computer language
<EriC^_> acer: seriously though, they might know in ##windows how you can get it fixed
<acer> wish i can b on the same level
<EriC^_> i'm j/k
<acer> so...go with the disk option and x fingers from here on i guess???
<acer> what happens after fix, is grub still be in control or will windows take over
<EriC^_> what do you mean?
<EriC^_> acer: if windows writes the mbr grub will disappear, but you can reinstall it easily
<acer> i guess, the fix on wondows is to place back mbr as you mention earlier?
<EriC^_> acer: i have no idea
<acer> i follow nixie pixel tutorials on how to partition disk and install ubuntu
<acer> dont know if there are better tutorials out you can forward me to follow?
<EriC^_> the fix doesn't involve the mbr i guess
<EriC^_> but windows could write the mbr as part of the fix i dont know
<acer> ok, will have a go now, if it doesnt take long ill come back to post results
<acer> thanks for your timeEric
<acer> much appreciate
<EriC^_> acer: no problem
<aaaaple> Acer. Better yet put grub on your root partition. Then use a program called EASYBCD in Windows
<uchuonna> acer; any way to run a second hdd? (one for windows, one for ubuntu)
<aaaaple> uchuonna: it shouldn't be a problem at all
<aaaaple> When you boot uchuonna . Most computers have a key press usually f12 to select boot device
<vegg> Hello again! Managed to fix the wifi adapter without too much hastle. However, i am now left with another choice which i am completely oblivious to. On the nvidia drivers, there are 5 diff options. Ranging from legacy to binary. However, there's another option. "Using X.Org X server...." . Does anyone care to explain in a few simple words what the difference between, lets say, the X.org, and the binary ones are?
<Ben64> vegg: you're going to need to give more information
<uchuonna> aaaaple; I meant any way for acer to do that (having the extra drive, etc) A beter solution than messing around with conflicting mbrs
<brrrrr> vegg: wifi adapter and nvidia driver?
<aaaaple> uchuonna: is it a removable drive
<uchuonna> aaaaple; I don't know, that would be a question for acer
<vegg> brrrrr:  the wifi thing was completely unrelated to this question actually. just wanted to state that i actually got the previous problem fixed. Granted, as i didn't tag the person who helped me before, i compeltely understand why that might have sounded random.
<devnn> Am I vulnerable to attacks when ssh'ing to a compromized server by itself?
<Ben64> devnn: i don't see how, unless you transfer files from that server or something
<bekks> devnn: "Maybe".
<EriC^_> bekks: depends on devnn 's services?
<k1l> devnn: if you already know its compromized just reinstall the server
<devnn> bekks: any specifics, or just common uncertainty?
<bekks> devnn: We dont have any specifics from you besides the assumption that the target system is compromised. If you already know that, reinstall it.
<devnn> k1l: It is not compromized, just planning for the worst.
<delt> Hello
<delt> anyone using xfce here?
<aaaaple> delt: Yes. Love it
<delt> aaaaple: you seem like someone who'd appreciate a mac/osx like theme :D
<EriC^_> bekks: i meant "is that what you mean?"
<k1l> delt: what is your ubuntu issue?
<delt> k1l: someone is having trouble with a theme i designed.
<delt> k1l: (ubuntu studio) he only sees the default ubuntu studio theme if mine is selected.
<devnn> bekks: k. Just wanted to know if there was anything obvious I didn't think about. I'm setting up a remote virtual server and planning how to access it and limit damages in case of a compromize.
<delt> aaaaple: screenshot ---> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.png
<delt> aaaaple: do you think you could test this theme and send me a screenshot?
<EriC^_> devnn: i think if you have the xserver forwarding thing enabled on your system it's a bad thing
<aaaaple> delt: it's where KDE should be before all those reviewing fairys caused the developers to bog it down. Like unity the dog.
<bekks> devnn: Regular backups and immediate reinstallation if it gets compromised.
<Ben64> delt: this really isn't on topic here
<EriC^_> devnn: that thing where you accept to run programs on the server using your xserver
<delt> Ben64: ok, sorry
<devnn> EriC^_: kk. noted. Not using any x-forwarding.
<aaaaple> delt: screenshot not working
<devnn> bekks: yep. but I might not notice it right away, so I don't want an undiscovered compromize to spread.
<bekks> devnn: Then you should monitor your system more often :)
<delt> aaaaple: i just sent you a private /msg ... can you see it?
<uchuonna> devnn; a compromised server could spread to clients who haven't fixed their openssl
<devnn> uchuonna: only if they host a https or something, right?
<devnn> uchuonna: and unpatched for heatbleed
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<bekks> uchuonna: And even more clients, depending on method of attcking the client.
<bekks> devnn: Dont concentrate on one single possible method of attacking your clients.
<devnn> bekks: setting up a new system, just assuming worst case for now. :)
<Vegg> EriC^_: I thaugt i had fixed the wifi adapter issue.. However, every time i restart my computer, i have to go through the whole "Make" "make install" "modprobe" stuff all over again. Any idea why this is the case?
<uchuonna> linux cpanel for apache is also compromised these days
<uchuonna> last I heard, no one knows how that compromise worked
<lotuspsychje> try clamav and rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> that latest turla linux rootkit is also in clamav's database
<devnn> going to host a website on the open net. Assuming it will eventually get compromized at some point. Just don't want my own server compromized also by accessing it that way through ssh.
<delt> devnn: cut open the network cables, and check if you see any green goblins running around inside them :D
<ikonia> devnn: if it gets compromised, the server is compromised, dosn't matter if you access it via ssh
<uchuonna> all these serious breaches one after another, very worrisome
<devnn> ikonia: I meant accessing it through another server. Setup is workstation ssh-> server ssh-> webserver
<devnn> delt: no need. I put a filter inside the cable so no material larger than 0.05mm can pass.
<wafflej0ck__> uchuonna, from what I've heard much of it is social engineering and human error (beyond heartbleed, poodle, and shellshock), sometimes SQL injection but in many cases problems are due to bad administration or compromised backups or the like
<uchuonna> devnn; will your proposed server be alone at it's location, or will it be on a server farm?
<jasonjckn> should I install 14.04 or 14.10
<devnn> uchuonna: local at my place. no physical access to others. only communication out is ssh. This is the machne I don't want compromized by a remote server because of outgoing ssh.
<lotuspsychje> jasonjckn: depends on your needs mate
<lotuspsychje> jasonjckn: 14.04 is long time support
<jasonjckn> i don't mind upgrading frequently
<jasonjckn> can you upgrade to an LTS from non LTS?
<jasonjckn> like 14.10 to the next LTS
<xangua> No jasonjckn
<EriC^_> jasonjckn: yes you can
<lotuspsychje> whats that trigger again
<EriC^_> jasonjckn: 14.10 to 15.04 ...til 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> nonlts
<wafflej0ck__> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<kasad> so, doing favour to a friend, who needs old machine "renewed" and adapted so his mother can follor something online
<kasad>  they have 200 gig ntfs data partition
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck__: there are some good ubuntu security packages to get a more tighten secure system right
<kasad> I have 55 gig free
<uchuonna> devnn; if it's local to you, and you have physical access, it might be safer to install a second ethernet interface for administration, and shut down outside ssh access entirely
<kasad> what partition scheme do you recommend for xubuntu for those 55 gig
<kasad> double the ram for /swap and rest /  is that ok?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | kasad
<ubottu> kasad: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wafflej0ck__> lotuspsychje, yeah there is a program for scanning that gives you a security audit, one minute let me find it
<kasad> lotuspsychje: what about / should I use ext4
<EriC^_> kasad: if they dont want hibernation and the memory is pretty decent they dont need swap most likely
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck__: rkhunter,clamav,fail2ban,..
<wafflej0ck__> ah yeah lynis
<kasad> lotuspsychje:  and should I put /home on separate partition
<devnn> uchuonna: 2nd server is amazon ec2, so limiting it for my IP, but junk will come in through port 80.
<EriC^_> kasad: how much ram do they have?
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis
<ubottu> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.5-1 (utopic), package size 100 kB, installed size 766 kB
<wafflej0ck__> lotuspsychje, I use fail2ban and clamav too haven't seen rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck__: tnx for that one
<wafflej0ck__> np
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | wafflej0ck__
<ubottu> wafflej0ck__: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<wafflej0ck__> yeah got that one not the rkhunter
<wafflej0ck__> imagine it's rootkit hunter
<kasad> EriC^_: 2GB RAM
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck__: works like denyhosts
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | wafflej0ck__
<ubottu> wafflej0ck__: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (utopic), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<EriC^_> kasad: 2-3GB swap should be ok
<wafflej0ck__> lotuspsychje, nice thx
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck__: too bad i didnt see that turla rootkit in rkhunters database
<dingbat> I edited some grub config files on Ubuntu Server, then rolled back the changes and now update-grub2 is stuck. What did I do?
<EriC^_> dingbat: is that a riddle?
<wafflej0ck__> you have to answer in the form of a question
<kasad> EriC^_: thanks! I should use ext4 for / right?
<EriC^_> kasad: yes
<kasad> (dunno if I should separate /home)
<uchuonna> devnn; all you can do is try it, and hope you don't get surprised by another major software compromise in a few months
<EriC^_> kasad: it's up to you
<kasad> i'd keep that all together, don't want to confuse them extra
<lotuspsychje> wafflej0ck__: sudo rkhunter --list after install to check database
<dingbat> EriC^_: I mean, did I break something? All I wanted to do was change the CLI screen resolution..
<EriC^_> dingbat: what did you edit?
<devnn> uchuonna: jep. thanks for input.
<lotuspsychje> kasad: i would format the whole hd to ubuntu :p
<kasad> lotuspsychje: I have to leave their data ntfs partition :S
<kasad> I virtualized their winxp
<dingbat> EriC^_: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/00_header
<lotuspsychje> kasad: you can replace alot of toolz to ubuntu packages
<EriC^_> dingbat: what did you add/edit?
<kasad> and will provide access to c:\ via virtual box, (and share what was d:\ - the other 200ishGB partition)
<kasad> with both host system and guest vm
<dingbat> EriC^_: one line in each file regarding "GRUB_GFXMODE". The changes caused update-grub2 to hang, so I undid the changes and tried again. It's still stuck at "Generating grub configuration file..."
<lotuspsychje> kasad: anyway good luck with your new xubuntu dualboot
<kasad> so his mom will still have access to winxp.. he will have faster machine
<kasad> lotuspsychje: it's not dualboot, I killed windows xp
<lotuspsychje> kk
<kasad> I just virtualized it
<kasad> gonna stuff it in vbox
<lotuspsychje> kasad: but why the partition divide then?
<uchuonna> devnn; to be safer you could put a hardware firewall between your server and the net, ip ban all known troublemakers so they don't have a chance to infect your machine
<kasad> lotuspsychje: because I virtualized only c:\ (he has tons of little stuff installed, and docs everywhere) plus that other ntfs partition (used to be d:\ with media mostly)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> k1l: morning
<kasad> and to be honest with you lotuspsychje: I hope he will see the light and slowly stop using winxp
<kasad> in soon to be 2015
<lotuspsychje> kasad: xp is a security flaw, would be nicer to switch them to full hd xubuntu 200g
<kasad> lotuspsychje: will think about converting that partition when everything starts working
<kasad> and he and his mom get used to it
<lotuspsychje> kasad: many packages can replace xp to get used quickly
<kasad> I know, his mother doesn't know english, and he isn't power user either
<lotuspsychje> kasad: i suppose mom isnt the hardcore xp gamer?
<kasad> not my mom, friend's
<devnn> uchuonna: yes. should do this. just wondered if an established ssh link was a liability in itself, because the compromized system will see the connections from my server, when they happen. When it's time for automatic backup, for example.
<kasad> she is complete newb, basically she will use comp for following something that is currently happening in media with her son
<Ella23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<lotuspsychje> kasad: ok good luck with xubuntu
<kasad> thanks
<kasad> <3
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Ella23
<ubottu> Ella23: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<uchuonna> devnn; that's why I'd suggested a second ethernet link, so outside parties will never see that you're doing backups
<jasonjckn> i'm installing 14.10
<lotuspsychje> ty
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jasonjckn
<ubottu> jasonjckn: Glad you made it! :-)
<jasonjckn> i built a new computer pretty decked out, 3x SSD in RAID 0
<lotuspsychje> jasonjckn: ssd brand?
<jasonjckn> samsung 850
<lotuspsychje> niceee
<devnn> uchuonna: I will do that, but if the web-server itself is compromized, it can monitor for incomming connections to abuse.
<Ethan3> I kind of regret upgrading to 14.10.
<lotuspsychje> jasonjckn: you know the ubuntu ssd tweaks?
<jasonjckn> lotuspsychje: nop?
<jasonjckn> Ethan3: how come?
<lotuspsychje> jasonjckn: tweak swappiness, install preload,etc
<Ethan3> Well it's not like it has many new features over 14.04 and 14.04 is more stable.
<Ethan3> Having old versions of LibreOffice, etc. isn't a big deal to me either.
<jasonjckn> Ethan3: what kind of instability did you experience?
<Ethan3> I'm not really sure but pre-updating my machine was fine and post-updating every time I login I get three or four error messages. It's not really a big deal but it's kind of annoying.
<Ethan3> I just click "Cancel" and everything seems to work fine.
<uchuonna> devnn; maybe run the webserver in a VM? that way you don't have to give it access to admin functions
<jasonjckn> ok,  cool, well at least if I get that i'll notice right away
<jasonjckn> and I can just reinstall
<Ethan3> jasonjckn: Are you new to Ubuntu or do you know your way around?
<EriC^_> Ethan3: you can remove those errors
<EriC^_> Ethan3: i used to get them too on 14.04
<devnn> uchuonna: it is already a VM. Running on ec2. But will still need to connect to it to maintain it. I guess the web part could be sandboxed somehow, but I'm not that experienced. Relying on ssh protecting me on the client side, in case of trouble.
<EriC^_> Ethan3: open the dash > xdiagnose
<EriC^_> remove the check on enable crash logs
<EriC^_> *crash reports
<uchuonna> devnn; learning curves are fun
<Ethan3> I'll give that a try. But it must mean that something is wrong.
<Ethan3> I just don't know what.
<EriC^_> Ethan3: not really, those are supposed to be turned off for after it's released
<Ethan3> Oh, ha.
<EriC^_> it's supposed to stay on when it's still under development
<dingbat> EriC^_: any thoughts on grub? I guess I'll just reinstall
<delt> ok thanks for the help guys
<EriC^_> dingbat: i tried installing the grub package but it doesn't install the 00_header file
<EriC^_> dingbat: i could upload mine if you want
<EriC^_> dingbat: i guess something is wrong with that file or /etc/default/grub
<SuprBay> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> SuprBay: welcome
<devnn> uchuonna: jep. and a good way to never get anything done, as there is always room for improvement. Taking the jump and will cry with the rest of the internet when the next heartbleed is discovered. Just making sure the vandalism won't reach my home.
<uchuonna> :)
<dingbat> EriC^_: I'm pretty sure mine is how it was, so I guess I'll just reinstall. Seems I need to try some different methods of changing CLI screen res
<EriC^_> dingbat: this is my 00_header http://paste.ubuntu.com/9627595/
<EriC^_> dingbat: it's fixable
<EriC^_> dingbat: are you using uefi? win8?
<EriC^_> dingbat: maybe purge grub then reinstall it
<EriC^_> dingbat: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<EriC^_> and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<dingbat> EriC^_: well, the trouble is the machine has no network access right now
<EriC^_> ok
<uchuonna> devnn; this might be a small heresy here, but have you considered Openbsd? It's founded on excessive paranoia :)
<EriC^_> dingbat: check /etc/default/grub for any errors
<EriC^_> dingbat: and try to move 00_header to see if it helps
<EriC^_> sudo mv /etc/grub.d/00_header /
<devnn> uchuonna: I have not used BSD. Amazon ec2 provides an ubuntu 14.04 LTS with a click. Going with that for now and installing the minimum and setting up FW rules.
<dingbat> EriC^_: Ok, moved it and now update-grub2 runs. So I'm back to square one.
<EriC^_> dingbat: ok what are you trying to achieve?
<EriC^_> dingbat: you want to boot into text mode with a certain resolution?
<dingbat> The CLI is larger than the screen; I can't see part of the CLI. I thought changing the resolution to match my monitor would fix that. Rebooting..
<EriC^_> wait
<EriC^_> dingbat: still there?
<dingbat> EriC^_: yeah, IRC on another machine
<noah> How can I get to the network manager without mouse?
<EriC^_> you'll get a lot of error msgs without the 00_header
<EriC^_> it will still boot though
<bazhang> !find network-manager-cli
<ubottu> Package/file network-manager-cli does not exist in utopic
<EriC^_> try to find out what's wrong with the file if you can
<chu> bazhang: nmcli I think
<dingbat> EriC^_: so far, it's waiting for network config
<bazhang> chu nice (and hi)
<chu> hey mate, happy holidays, hope all is well.
<EriC^_> dingbat: check the vicinity of my 00_header where you added the lines on yours
<EriC^_> dingbat: sudo mv /00_header /etc/grub.d/00_header
<dingbat> EriC^_: Will do, gimme a minute
<nonode> helo
<dingbat> EriC^_: Got it! First line (shebang) was corrupted. Rebooting, hopefully this works
<dingbat> hi nonode
<nonode> why latest ubuntu seem so slow if i add many icon in sidebar?
<dingbat> Hmm that's a nice block of joins... mods?
<SuprBay> lolz..
<Ben64> !ops | you might want to look at this
<ubottu> you might want to look at this: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jasonjckn> so I have firmware raid and uefi bios, it's not recognizing the ubuntu installation
<SuprBay> throttled
<jasonjckn> nothing shows up in boot options
<lotuspsychje> jasonjckn: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<jasonjckn> no
<jasonjckn> i will try that
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | jasonjckn
<ubottu> jasonjckn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SonikkuAmerica> !info g15macro
<ubottu> g15macro (source: g15macro): A simple Macro recording/playback application for G15Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.3-3 (utopic), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> !info g15macro trusty
<ubottu> g15macro (source: g15macro): A simple Macro recording/playback application for G15Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.3-3 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<EriC^_> dingbat: ok what's the res you want?
<dingbat> EriC^_: well, my monitor should have a native res of 1280x1024, so I'm going to try setting that in 00_header
<EriC^_> dingbat: dont modify 00_header
<EriC^_> dingbat: add vga=795 to the kernel line in /etc/default/grub
<EriC^_> quiet splash vga=795
<EriC^_> then sudo update-grub
<dingbat> EriC^_: No? Oops. I've already done it
<EriC^_> lol
<dingbat> EriC^_: hang on, will change. Also, where do I find the magic number for vga=xxx?
<EriC^_> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<dingbat> EriC^_: great
<dingbat> EriC^_: should I keep the changes to GRUB_GFXMODE= ?
<EriC^_> nah
<dingbat> EriC^_: and stupid question: where's the kernel line in /etc/default/grub?
<EriC^_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"
<dingbat> EriC^_: great thank you. Curiously, that field was empty
<desmond> Hey guys, I'm exploring KVM VT-d, and this guide talks about modifying the kernel config: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM
<desmond> How can I see what configuration options I have in my current kernel?
<desmond> I can see the config in this file: /boot/config-3.16.0-28-generic but how can I check for those specific options on the kvm guide, which is in english and not variable names?
<daftykins> desmond: you're on the wrong distro ;)
<desmond> what do you mean? :P
<celexi> desmond try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation http://www.howtogeek.com/117635/how-to-install-kvm-and-create-virtual-machines-on-ubuntu/
<celexi> and cat "/boot/config-`uname -r`" | less
<desmond> Well, the link that I posted has the options like this:
<desmond> set "Bus options (PCI etc.)" -> "Support for DMA Remapping Devices" to "*"
<desmond> while the lines in /boot/config-* look like variable names
<desmond> does anyone understand my problem? ive been trying to google and ask people but I'm not quite sure how to describe it haha
<cryptodan> desmond: what is it?
<celexi> oh i see
<nonode> nope,,,
<desmond> "make menuconfig" has the options in english, /boot/config-* has the options in variable names
<desmond> are they 1-1 with each other, or am i horribly mistaken?
<celexi> from what i can tell cryptodan, desmond wants to know what those options he linked translate to on /boot/config
<cryptodan> they should be self-explanatory
<cryptodan> each menu item in the config is correlated to the menu item seen in make menuconfig
<celexi> by the way desmond, if you never configured your kernel before
<desmond> how do I know what "Bus options (PCI etc.)" correlate to?
<celexi> try it out on a vm
<celexi> before you wreck your main os
<celexi> :>
<desmond> are there any risks on doing it on my own os? can't I just keep my old kernel and boot into that if things go wrong?
<cryptodan> desmond: can you dpaste.com your config file?
<desmond> http://dpaste.com/2VKM36Z
<desmond> (thanks irssi for preventing me from pasting 87 lines into the channel by accident)
<dingbat> EriC^_: thanks for your help. I still can't see then entire terminal, but the changes to grub are working at least
<cryptodan> desmond: this is what would be selected in the make menuconfig CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y if you were to select it as installed in the kernel
<daftykins> sounds a bit too much like gentoo talk to me
<daftykins> :P
<maxwell_> hello
<hiker09> hi
<maxwell_> what is the name of the package that provides all the dev packages
<maxwell_> not just build-essentials
<hiker09> dont know
<maxwell_> anyone else?
<nonode> synaptics
<wafflej0ck__> maxwell_, what is "all the dev packages" ?
<maxwell_> its a meta package
<maxwell_> it installs a hundred *-dev packages
<wafflej0ck__> maxwell_, hmm haven't seen that I've always just installed them as I need them
<nonode> oh  i know u guy
<daftykins> !find dev
<ubottu> Found: apache2-dev, autotools-dev, binutils-dev, binutils-multiarch-dev, biosdevname, blt-dev, cli-common-dev, click-dev, cluster-glue-dev, comerr-dev (and 5404 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dev&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<daftykins> hmm 5,404 you say...
<maxwell_> lol
<cryptodan> desmond: I found the area you want to be.  http://i.imgur.com/lSoYlzQ.png you see the title?
<daftykins> wow that's one ugly OS
<cryptodan> I prefer xfce in the dark
<cryptodan> and am using Linux Mint 17
<nonode> !cluster
<jordanl> how can i get cryptsetup on my initramfs?
<jordanl> my root partition is LUKS-encrypted and bootup fails
<jordanl> i don't see cryptsetup from inside busybox
<daftykins> so then your install wasn't for that setup?
<EriC^_> jordanl: why does bootup fail
<nonode> !busybox
<EriC^_> !nonode
<jordanl> it can't find the disk with the UUID label
<maxwell_> aha!
<maxwell_> the name is devscripts
<maxwell_> !find devscripts
<ubottu> Found: devscripts, mozilla-devscripts, devscripts-el, haskell-devscripts
<EriC^_> !info devscripts
<ubottu> devscripts (source: devscripts): scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.6 (utopic), package size 793 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<EriC^_> jordanl: why can't it find the uuid label
<EriC^_> jordanl: boot a live usb and poke around
<Killian9000> Hi there
<Killian9000> Hell0?
<Killian9000> anyone?
<Darknet> hi Killian9000
<Killian9000> Hi darknet!
<Darknet> you need to wait a little more then a minute on irc. not everyone is looking at their screens
<Killian9000> can i ask you something
<Darknet> same goes with every other social media
<Darknet> you could.
<Darknet> but technically you just did
<daftykins> plus ask an actual support question
<Killian9000> yes
<jordanl> well i can see that the root disk UUID matches the LUKS volume
<jordanl> when i do blkid on a livecd
<Killian9000> Hello Jordanl
<jordanl> hi Killian9000
<Jarjar1122> Hi guys i just joined
<Killian9000> so where u from?
<Killian9000> awww its a feg my little brother jarjar1122 :/
<daftykins> Killian9000: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic , this isn't a chat channel
<Killian9000> GEEET OUT
<Jarjar1122> why :(
<Killian9000> idgaf
<Killian9000> i don give a fork
 * EriC^_ rolls eyes
<Killian9000> ok ill be seroius
<Killian9000> eric u rtard
<daftykins> please ask an ubuntu support question, or leave.
<Killian9000> ok
<Jarjar1122> where did dafty go
<jordanl> EriC^_: i assume the bootloader doesn't see the root UUID cause it's the LUKS uuid
<Jarjar1122> nm
<Killian9000> how does inecraft servers work
<Jarjar1122> what is thisplace a chat
<Killian9000> minecraft
<daftykins> that is a game and not ubuntu support.
<Killian9000> theres nothing to ask for this then...
<Jarjar1122> so this isnt the actuall chat
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic <---
<jordanl> maybe the initramfs isn't loading LUKS properly
<Jarjar1122> oh
<Jarjar1122> then why are you here
<Success> Hey, so I'm on the equivalent of ubuntu server... I use networkManager to connect using addwifi POWERS, but i tried to change my mac addr using ifconfig hw ether etc.. and it changed my hardware to ethernet, how do i get it back to wifi connectivity?
<Jarjar1122> ill be n that server
<Success> jordan1: what's all the rave about LUKS, all i know is it adds 2 days to install time o.o
<daftykins> "the equivalent" ?
<Jarjar1122> see you guys onthe other server
<EriC^_> jordanl: hmm
<Success> daftykins: tbh its a awkward gentoo install bc i got lazy and would feel terrible admitting to messing it up so i asked you guys XD oh well? sry
<Success> jarjar1122: other server?
<lickalott> hello all.  Is anyone in here familiar with oidentd on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Success: you will be SHOCKED to discover that a channel called #ubuntu is support for UBUNTU. leave thanks.
<Success> lickalott: what is your problem with it?
<Success> daftykins: lol I could also offer support to others, i'm a long time user on a multiboot, after all this is a LINUX channel...
<EriC^_> jordanl: what's in /etc/crypttab
<jordanl> hmm nothing
<lickalott> i edited the .conf to show %nick%, %user% and %ident% (3 different restarts) and all my users still show my log in name on the server vs their IRC nick.
<jordanl> there's no such file
<lickalott> i'm running a znc btw
<daftykins> Success: no, it's an ubuntu channel only and you're not helping anything. you're also not even vaguely the first, so just do us all a favour and go find a gentoo channel.
<lickalott> sorry  Success  that was for you.
<EriC^_> jordanl: /mnt/etc/crypttab ?
<jordanl> nothing there. i'm chrooted into the system through a livecd
<EriC^_> did you mount the filesystem
<jordanl> yes
<EriC^_> there should be a /etc/crypttab i think
<jordanl> i think you're right
<jordanl> but there's no file there
<lickalott> also Success if you make edits to the .conf do you have to restart the service AND the znc?
<EriC^_> jordanl: you have to set it up then update the initramfs
<EriC^_> odd that it disappeared
<Success> lickalott: sorry did you say thats your motd?
<lickalott> oidentd Success
<Success> lickalott: i got that much. are you sure you don't want %defnick% ?
<lickalott> trying now
<lickalott> tks!
<jordanl> EriC^_: i'm trying to build that file manually now. when done i'll run "update-initramfs -u" then reboot.
<EriC^_> jordanl: ok, append -k all if you have more than one kernel i guess
<Killian9000> dv.
<Killian9000> g
<Killian9000> f
<Killian9000> f
<Killian9000> f
<Killian9000> f
<Killian9000> f
<unopaste> Killian9000 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> Killian9000: wrong channel again, wander off now thanks
<EriC^_> jordanl: or test first on one
<Jarjar1122> hello
<nonode> howwdy jarjar
<jordanl> EriC^_: bingo! thanks :)
<jordanl> i don't know why the file was missing
<jordanl> but that solved it
<EriC^_> jordanl: no problem :)
<jordanl> admittedly i had a really complex setup of disks w/ degraded RAID1s and LUKS
<jordanl> i had to prepare the partitions manually before installation
<jordanl> cause i'll be adding other disks to the raid1 mirrors soon
<Elvis23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<nonode> grozz
<EriC^_> jordanl: i see
<dingbat> Welp, I can't explain it. It seems like my displays native resolution is 1024x768, but the spec sheet says 1280x1024... my head hurts
<daftykins> make + model?
<daftykins> Xorg log?
<daftykins> velocity of a laden African swallow?
<dingbat> daftykins: I've tried with a Dell E196FP and a Samsung 930B. Identical results; when set to 1280x1024, the CLI doesn't fit
<daftykins> CLI? as in a TTY?
<daftykins> why are you expecting to get a native resolution out of a console?
<dingbat> daftykins: yeah, running Ubuntu server. I would expect the console to be able to run at the display's native resolution. Am I insane?
<bearface> yes
<daftykins> yep it doesn't work that way.
<dingbat> Ok great that clears things up a lot. Now is there an explanation as to why? I've got the pixels, why can't the damn thing use them?
<EriC^_> c-moi: hey man, i noticed the screen reader only reads the first highlighted word, use espeak "$(xsel)" so it takes the whole line, in case you haven't fixed that yet, cheers
<daftykins> not one i can provide, no. i've always had native resolution TTYs on systems i've used with open source drivers, but it's not something i deem relevant for a server
<daftykins> i typically SSH in... so to have a physical console fit a given resolution? just nope.
<dingbat> Mmmph. I don't suppose there is a degenerate window manager whose sole purpose is to expose a pretty console?
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> wouldn't belong on a server
<bayrak> :)
<daftykins> i'm sure you can mess with config such that the resolution changes
<daftykins> no idea where to even start with that one, mind you
<bayrak> türkçe bilen var mı ?
<bayrak> :D
<EriC^_> !turkey | bayrak
<ubottu> bayrak: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<daftykins> i like that little short number 1 character, very funny looking
<dingbat> Someone out there has got to be insane enough to have made a minimal window manager that is literally just a pretty console
<bearface> dingbat: heh, just SSH into it? and fullscreen the terminal app?
<EriC^_> dingbat: the vga= isn't working?
<dingbat> bearface: well, it's a physical box, local, that is best off not having a window manager (too slow), and I'd like to have it driving a monitor
<dingbat> EriC^_: it works, but apparently running the console at 1280x1024 is a nono. Doesn't fit
<bearface> righ, where ssh comes into the picture, unless it isn't networked
<daftykins> reasons why we don't let everyone look after servers, #1...
<dingbat> bearface: wouldn't I need a different machine driving that monitor then?
<bearface> may i ask why you need local monitor output?
<dingbat> daftykins: haha, it's an admittedly unorthodox use of Ubuntu Server. I've got 2GB of HDD space
<dingbat> bearface: it's not running as a conventional server. More of a handy dandy little *nix box that provides quick SSH access to other boxen
<daftykins> this VM that runs irssi dedicated has 2GB disk i think
<bearface> dingbat: fair enough :)
<maxwell_> hello
<maxwell_> for some reason, I get this fatal error: m_sqlv2.h: No such file or directory error!
<maxwell_> where can I get this header!
<daftykins> when doing what?
<maxwell_> oh, fixed
<maxwell_> didn't download a file
<maxwell_> ok, here is another
<maxwell_> fatal error: tds.h: No such file or directory
<jasonjckn> when I try to install ubuntu I get a popup dialogue that just says "??? ????"
<jasonjckn> and an ok button
<jasonjckn> and the install doesn't proceed
<cfhowlett> jasonjckn, bad install.  did you verify the .iso and the USB?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | jasonjckn
<ubottu> jasonjckn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<maxwell_> what's the package that has tds.h
<daftykins> !find tds.h
<ubottu> File tds.h found in aspectj-doc, erlang-doc, gnuradio-dev, gnuradio-doc, libfdk-aac-dev, libopenafs-dev, libqt4-dev, libtype-conv-camlp4-dev, openafs-modules-dkms, pike7.8-reference (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=tds.h&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<utopiabel> Ftp
<daftykins> sftp
<ZXCV> hello
<jasonjckn> cfhowlett: it checks out
<jasonjckn> no luck getting ubuntu installed on my raid
<jasonjckn> with 14.04 I get a popup dialogue "??? ????"
<jasonjckn> with 14.10 it crashes near the end
<jasonjckn> it does install without raid
<viktor01330> hello everyone, i had some more general questions about linux. can i do that here, or should i go to a diffrent channel?
<wafflej0ck__> viktor01330, you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux if it isn't an ubuntu support topic
<viktor01330> i want to make a live usb stick for fixing computers with virusses and other problems, and just for running linux on other machine when i need to. but i'm unsure about what distro to use for this. knoppix, puppy, just a live bootable version of lubuntu...?
<viktor01330> wafflej0ck__ thnks, will do
<wafflej0ck__> viktor01330, yeah just depends on what you want to have available in terms of default packages and what else you'll be installing I know there are also other premade isos specific to windows recovery tasks that might be better like http://www.hirensbootcd.org/ though I've been a bit out of touch with windows support in the last few years
<michaelk> Hello, I'm verry scared. I am a very experienced Ubuntu/*nix user and have install ubuntu on many machines. I just installed it on an Toshiba Sattalite (running windows 8 which is why I installed ubuntu) via a external 1 TB usb harddrive. I installed from a dvd (which I burned) and then used other options and set the partitions etc... Ubuntu Installed complete, and verry smoothly, awsome.
<michaelk> Only there is one problem... When I boot the computer with the drive, it begins in a GRUB screen... Just black and Grub.
<michaelk> I can use the windows loader but I have to first have the USB drive in. I need help
<viktor01330> wafflej0ck__ what i'm looking for is not specifically for windows, if i can install some basic antivirus on the stick for the 3 major platform it's already good. plus some software like libreoffice, email client,...
<michaelk> I need to be able to just start up the computer and not worry about grub, this is really concerning. I don't know why it does that
<viktor01330> basically an OS on the go that can fix easier problems as well
<michaelk> Has anybody had similar problems? Can somebody help me?
<michaelk> @viktor01330 You want a virus protectant on ubuntu?
<wafflej0ck__> viktor01330, yeah depends on your flash drive space and what you're most familiar with I suppose, I believe in any case you can have a persistent partition to the drive too, kind of agree with michaelk here though don't really think the OS X or Linux scanning is all that necessary, there are other types of hardening tools you can get though like lynis, fail2ban, clamav and/or rkhunter but usually just used server side
<bish0p_> Can I get help? I think I, uh, may have deleted my trash directory somehow.
<bish0p_> when I try to open my trash bin, it tells me "/home/***/trash" is not there
<michaelk> I was going to sugest Clamav but even that is poor qual
<x42> t
<michaelk> Still need help and I'm really freaking out
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, so yeah sounds like you setup grub bootloader on the external drive and switched it from having the boot flag on the internal drive it sounds like
<michaelk> What do you mean?
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, you said you installed ubuntu on an external drive right and you had windows on the internal, and now to boot the windows drive you need to have the USB connected or is that not right?
<michaelk> Yes.
<michaelk> Is there a way to eliminate that problem? Windows 8 has it's own bootloader/Bios and that needs to run first to boot windows
<viktor01330> michaelk wafflej0ck__ not a virus protection, just an linux distro i can use everywhere, and can also fix some easy problems on windoze, or other computers. i guess i could make a live USB of lubuntu and install some extra software on that, right?
<wafflej0ck__> okay so GRUB is the grand unified boot loader and it's used to give you a boot menu, it seems like that probably got installed on the USB drive but you probably want it installed on the internal drive... there might be an easier solution but that's my best guess
<michaelk> Oh.
<michaelk> Knoppix
<michaelk> viktor01330 us Knoppix it's awesome, based on debian a nd is easy to mod
<michaelk> it even installs on a dvd
<michaelk> oh ok
<wafflej0ck__> I'd just use one of the USB installer programs like unetbootin usually and let it do the work
<wafflej0ck__> regarding the flash drive thing
<wafflej0ck__> viktor01330^
<redstar> Greetings,,
<androidx86> hi redstar
<viktor01330> michaelk, USB is easier to carry around, knoppix is not outdated?
<michaelk> viktor01330 No it's still quite good and you can run it off a usb
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, so ideally I'm assuming you have a backup of your windows drive in case something goes wrong here but here's the instructions to manually reinstall grub http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<michaelk> wafflej0ck So can I re
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, I'm not really sure about removing the existing grub setup though or if that'd be necessary, I don't think so though
<michaelk> I don't have a back up right now because windows 8 removed that ability
<viktor01330> michaelk, okay, how best to add software to it after installing (srry if these are stupid questions, i never made a live USB before)
<wafflej0ck__> michael_mbp, you can use clonezilla if you have a big enough external/internal to back it up it just uses DD to copy the partitions block by block
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, ^
<michaelk> viktor01330 Once it is installed you can use sudo apt-get just like any other Debian/Ubutnu variant
<wafflej0ck__> sorry michael_mbp, wrong nick
<michaelk> lol it's ok
<wafflej0ck__> ah is that you too?
<redstar_> Greetings...
<wafflej0ck__> time appropriate greetings redstar_
<jen_> hello I have a quick question
<michaelk> So can I just remove grub from my computer to use the windows bootloader I guess is my question
<redstar_> I have a doubt about the installation of Ubuntu Touch on my Asus Zenphone 5.
<redstar_> Is that possible in dual boot, with android?
<jen_> I have two partitions on my computer, I have a 215 gig (the one I do not use for my main) and one that I DO use for my main (like when I log onto my computer) that other partition is not being used, how to I restore it back to my main partition which is 20 gigs
<bubbasaures> !touch | redstar_
<ubottu> redstar_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<redstar_> Favorite bot, appreciate. As well, bubbasaures..
<jen_> should I delete the partition of 215 gigs? will that restore it back to my main partition?
<bubbasaures> jen_, define restore it back.
<redstar_> I'll take a look.
<neverblue> guys, can someone recommend a good US proxy site please ?
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, you'd need to repair the windows boot can do that with the windows disc I'm pretty sure, but think it's easier to get the GRUB bootloader to see everything than to get the windows Bootloader to show another OS
<bubbasaures> jen_, If the 215 gig is empty you would delete it and resize others
<jen_> okay to put the 215 gigs back to my main partition which is only 28 gigs.
<jen_> I can screenshot this and send it to a website this place uses if needed
<viktor01330> neverblue, foxyproxy?
<jen_> okay so deleting...will just delete the files right?
<neverblue> u use them yourself ?
<bubbasaures> jen_, A screenshot of gparted would be nice you will have to be on a live cd/usb however to do this.
<viktor01330> neverblue, barely ever use proxy sites, but i had decent results with it
<neverblue> perfect
<neverblue> anyone else ?
<bubbasaures> jen_, Primarily a clear description would go along way.
<jen_> its very hard to describe, sorry
<michaelk> I know but there is no other OS on my machine. Just windows
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, that said I suppose that would be fine though if you have grub on the external and just windows boot loader on the internal and just change priority with the BIOS or a hotkey on boot you'd be fine
<bubbasaures> jen_, In linux you can resize and make partitions no merging.
<michaelk> I did that already
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/ <-- you did this?
<michaelk> It seems windows 8 has it's own software bios and dosen't understand all that switching
<jen_> okay where shall I send the screenshot at and link it back here?
<bubbasaures> !imagebin | jen_
<ubottu> jen_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<michaelk> Windows sucks period
<redstar_> 1sabayon
<redstar_> !sabayon
<viktor01330> michaelk, if you want to install something on a comp that came with win8, you have to change some security setting in th bios, uefa something
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, yeah has EFI but I don't think GRUB actually modifies that it just loads the EFI file to get the rest of the config for booting the OS, I could be wrong on this though I'm not an expert just another user and web dev
<michaelk> most features of crapdows 7 are gone
<jen_> okay here is one http://i.imgur.com/0w63PWN.png
<michaelk> let me check
<jen_> http://i.imgur.com/mA5Dcin.png here is the second one
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, personally I just run Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and have a few Windows VMs for testing and stuff when I need it, desktop is dual boot still for gaming occasionally but barely use it really
<redstar_> Night Night..
<bubbasaures> jen_, From a live cd/usb you can resize the partitions.
<michaelk> wafflej0ck I know but this is actually my college computer I need linux because I develope as a hobby
<michaelk> lols
<michaelk> I'm probably sounding like a pain in the but right now :P
<jen_> okay so I cannot just go willy nilly and delete that big blob that says 200 something gigs
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, ah gotcha
<jen_> that will eff things up?
<wafflej0ck__> EriC^_, you around? can you help michaelk by chance with UEFI/boot problems
<bubbasaures> jen_, I would delete it your partitions are out of numerical order, the big one looks empty basically.
<michaelk> I'm reading this right now http://askubuntu.com/questions/497791/installed-ubuntu-14-04-to-external-drive-on-windows-8-system-now-cant-boot-win
<michaelk> this was suggested by another person I'm talking to also
<wafflej0ck__> michaelk, I've seen EriC^_ walk people through the whole process in here before but not sure if he's around anymore today he's typically good at figuring out the boot issues
<michaelk> cool
<jen_> yeah I really don't have much in it, I just want it so I have full use of those gigs, my computer is running slow and I think that is why
<bubbasaures> jen_, That is some very loose analysis.
<viktor01330> michaelk, wafflej0ck__, thnks, probably will be back when i run into problems :p
<jen_> and that means? haha
<wafflej0ck__> jen_, to jump to the conclusion that X is causing Y without any solid evidence that it's the actual problem, typically running low on disk space (which isn't really evident here anyhow) isn't a reason your computer will be running slowly
<wafflej0ck__> jen_, the main issues are 1 CPU is consumed, 2 RAM is consumed and is using SWAP from disk to deal with not having enough RAM for the programs running, 3 too much disk IO going on
<wafflej0ck__> jen_, you can use, top in the terminal to see CPU usage, iotop for disk usage, free -m, for RAM in megabytes
<michael_1> What is a good solution if I need to remotely make a backup of full Ubuntu system? I mean, it will need root privileges, so should I enable root account?
<michaelk> going to try something
<michael_1> I use rsnapshot
<wafflej0ck__> michael_1, not sure I use AWS so I just use their snapshots typically through the web interface I believe ZFS offers online snapshots of the filesystem but I haven't experimented with it at all yet
<shadaloo> hello
<shadaloo> I started a torrent using the liveCD
<shadaloo> and have filled up the space on the drive
<shadaloo> when I try to copy the file
<shadaloo> I am only able to copy 16MB
<shadaloo> is there someway to free space
<shadaloo> so I can copy my progress
<jen_> well thank you lads I think I've got it from here, Cheers!
<neverblue> seems I cannot pay (paypal) for foxproxy
<neverblue> site issues
<neverblue> anyone else have a recommendation for a US proxy ?
<groovestix> hey folks. can anyone help me troubleshoot my samba configuration, i can't seem to make my share accessible.  the error that i get in my windows box is that i don't have the permissions to access the share.
<LarsBuntu> I need help getting the boot system working
<bunbury_> Hello all
<bunbury_> how does one enable searching with thunar ?
<bunbury_> xubuntu xfce
<LarsBuntu> this is just Ubuntu.  Toshiba Satellite netbook.  32gig eMMC internal storage.  rEFInd on USB stick boots fine.  I havent tried "installing" rEFInd on the eMMC yet.  Ubuntu 14.10 ISO on a 2gig flash drive boots fine and installs.  Ubuntu does not boot on its on though, I get a black screen with white text telling me that the media is not bootable
<LarsBuntu> I have already tried the Boot-Repair script
<jasonjckn> michael_1: i think there's windows 8 bootloader repair tools
<jasonjckn> why does ubuntu still try to install grub when using uefi?
<jasonjckn> it's screwing up the installation
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, refind is not supported by ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> jasonjckn, because you told it to.  you can choose NOT to install a bootloader on the partitioning page
<jasonjckn> cfhowlett: i looked for that option, i'll look again
<cfhowlett> jasonjckn, bottom of the partitioning page
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: well, what im saying is that refind works.  ubuntu is not currently booting without it.  so i need help
<LarsBuntu> I want ubuntu to be able to boot without it
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, do you have OSX on this machine?
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: no. this is a toshiba satellite netbook with touchscreen.  brand new.  Ubuntu only.  I plan to run windows 8.1 virtualized
<LarsBuntu> but first I need ubuntu booting.
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, refind is a hack for installing ubuntu to MACS.  no good reason to install refind on a non-mac and you should not expect it to work on a non-mac.
<mahdi_ja> i install samba in ubuntu 14.0.4 workstation and run samba service but can not connect to samaba machine in windows client
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: i tried it on a whim.  it does work.  a bit slow, but it works.  I'm out of ideas on how to get ubuntu booting unassisted.  I do not want to run refind on this system long-term
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, grub is the default ubuntu bootloader ...
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: yes, and it doesnt appear to be working. at all.  i dont get the grub screen
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: refind is chain loading grub.  if i select ubuntu, then i get the chain loaded grub it looks like
<LarsBuntu> what I have on the screen now is Boot Repair running from the ubuntu live image booting off USB
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, you seem determined to force feed a foreign bootloader for use in a non-supported fashion.  better to figure out a grub solution.  anyway, as refind is absolutely not supported here ... good luck with that.
<LarsBuntu> BootInfo summary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9628589
<jasonjckn> cfhowlett: are you referring to "Device for boot loader installation" dropdown menu?
<jasonjckn> cfhowlett: i don't see the option
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: No.  Listen to me.  I do not want to run refind.  I do not want to run refind.  It is currently the *ONLY WAY* I've been able to boot the installed version of Ubuntu.  I want Ubuntu to boot WITHOUT REFIND
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, reinstall grub.
<cfhowlett> jasonjckn, device for boot loader should give the option of installing nothing
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: I am currently booted on the live image.  I have Boot Repair running.  The BootInfo paste it provides is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9628589
<jasonjckn> it doesn't :( cfhowlett
<LarsBuntu> cfhowlett: I have run Boot Repair already
<cfhowlett> LarsBuntu, lots of people smarter than me are in this channel.  perhaps they can help get it going.  sorry.
<LarsBuntu> can anyone else help me? I'm not super new to Ubuntu or Linux but I don't have a lot of experience with EFI or debugging grub
<LarsBuntu> I know enough about Ubuntu to use the custom partitioning to make the root filesystem BTRFS since I'm using an internal 32gig eMMC for a "SSD"
<LarsBuntu> and my install does work under refind quite nicely.
<jasonjckn> cfhowlett: made a bogus partition and selected that ;-)
<cfhowlett> jasonjckn, ... kinky
<function9x> LarsBuntu: can you get into the bios of that laptop
<LarsBuntu> function9x: yes but there's not a lot I can do there.  ive tried turning on and off the secure boot feature.  currenty its set to boot USB first, then internal eMMC
<function9x> uhuh
<function9x> is there an option for uefi?
<jasonjckn> 6 hours later ubuntu is finally installed on my raid
<LarsBuntu> function9x: no.  though
<function9x> hmmm
<LarsBuntu> I see the refind USB disk has a lot of files I don't see on the ubuntu-installed EFI partition
<jasonjckn> uhg but looks like 14.10 is buggy
<jasonjckn> can't connect to wireless
<function9x> LarsBuntu: I'm aware each laptop is different. It took me awhile to setup kubuntu on this laptop. I did a LOT of trial and error, by disabling and enabling things in the bios.
<LarsBuntu> function9x: this one doesnt have a lot of options.  its designed to run windows 8.1 and *only* 8.1
<LarsBuntu> in the boot repair advanced options, should the boot flag be set on the EFI partition or the drive itself?
<function9x> LarsBuntu: which model is that?
<LarsBuntu> Toshiba Satellite L15W-B1303
<function9x> LarsBuntu: yeah not much about that laptop, when you were installing ubuntu, did you set it auto partition or did you manually did it yourself?
<LarsBuntu> function9x: I did it myself.  it has a 128meg EFI partition and a large (32gig) btrfs root.  I wanted to do it custom to use btrfs instead of ext4 because its eMMC, not hard drive
<theme2> hi
<theme2> I'm always having problems with my computer when it sleeps
<theme2> When I "wake up" the computer, the mouse/cursor is ok, but everything else is unresponsive
<function9x> LarsBuntu: 32gb ssd right? sorry kinda doing a backup of something at the same time
<theme2> I have to press the power button to fix it
<LarsBuntu> function9x: yes 32gb SSD.  which is why this is ubuntu only.
<function9x> LarsBuntu: ok do a fresh install again, but this time use ext4
<function9x> LarsBuntu: ie: /boot 512M ext4 , swap 2GB, / 28GB ext4
<function9x> just to see how it goes
<LarsBuntu> function9x: ... um, nobody uses /boot anymore.  and no swap should not be used with flash/ssd.
<LarsBuntu> function9x: more importantly though its not even getting to anywhere where the filesystem should be an issue.  GRUB isn't booting. at all.
<LarsBuntu> its not finding GRUB on boot.
<function9x> yeah exactly because it's efi
<LarsBuntu> function9x: yes GRUB is on the EFI partition
<LarsBuntu> this is an EFI-only system. it doesn't appear to support legacy booting at all.
<function9x> damn my usb hdd is not big enough for my file transfer
<function9x> LarsBuntu: like I said before I had to do a lot of trial and error with my laptop, before I got it right. mine is efi too. http://i.imgur.com/PfB384e.png
<function9x> trial and error man, keep it simple
<function9x> bbl house chores
<LarsBuntu> xxxbbxbxxxkbxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxbbdfffg7cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc6666
<LarsBuntu> 66r82l88
<LarsBuntu> erp sorry
<LarsBuntu> function9x: your suggestion has absolutely nothing to do with grub.  clearly, grub is not getting installed correctly
<squale> Hi
<andrew_46> squale: hi :)
<Caleb--> hi
<Caleb--> my nfs4 mounts seem to be unmounted automatically if i i don't use them
<Caleb--> i mounted them to /media so that i could see them in nautilus, but after a while they disappear, and i have to enter them manually in order for them to reappear
<Caleb--> is there any way to have them constantly mounted?
<dolphin> hello! my computer is constantly making dns requests and generating udp traffic, can anybody help me figure out why?
<dolphin> example : 8216 777.720946 192.168.2.108 -> 192.168.2.1  DNS 87 Standard query 0x14cb  PTR 186.93.166.122.in-addr.arpa
<kles4enko> It can be anything) game, app, virus)))
<kles4enko> or connection to router)
<dolphin> it is like, constantly making dns requests to strange places
<wafflej0ck__> dolphin, you can use netstat -tulnp to see a list of ports open associated with various processes
<wafflej0ck__> dolphin, can also try nmap localhost to scan for open ports
<dolphin> my only open port is ssh, i have been trying to use netstat and lsof but to no avail
<fooghost> dolphin: that's ip for airtel INdia
<fooghost> are you from india?
<dolphin> no
<dolphin> theres tons of them though
<dolphin> triband-mum-59.182.177.112.mtnl.net.in
<dolphin> 127.230.225.105.in-addr.arpa
<dolphin> 105-225-230-127.south.dsl.telkomsa.net
<dolphin> etc etc etc
<fooghost> seem like a spyware want to find its home target
<dolphin> im also seeing encrypted traffic leaving my box, this is very unsettling
<fooghost> to send log, maybe
<fooghost> check your pc for spyware
<degenorate> can anybody help me make a limited user on ubuntu, i only want them to be able to access one directory
<dolphin> degenorate: you should check out access control lists
<degenorate> dolphin, where?
<wafflej0ck__> degenorate, you can just google about ACLs in Ubuntu but for just a user account that needs access to 1 folder don't think that's necessary
<wafflej0ck__> degenorate, you can just add the user to a group that has the appropriate permissions for accessing the directory
<fooghost> degenorate: learn to use chroot
<ubuntu228> Hey everyone. I need to add an empty space in from of every line terminal outputs (basically start every line in terminal with an empty space). How can i do that?
<ubuntu228> I use terminator btw
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I'm using a hybrid graphic laptop, is there anyway by which I could stop my AMD graphic card and use my intel alone ?
<FSK405C> there is
<FSK405C> quite a few guides over @ ubuntu on that very subject, especially insofar as macbooks go
<FSK405C> or the forums.. or askubuntu. I came across two or three accidentally just browsing docs the last few days
<FSK405C> guessing you are looking for power savings? I’m gonna guess from the look of the instructions I saw for macbook intel graphics it’s gonna be fairly machine specific, but I could be wrong.
<FSK405C> lemme see if I cant dig up ..
<ramsub07> FSK405C: Yes, for power saving purpose..
<function9x> LarsBuntu: sorry man i was doing multiple things at once. When you try to do a fresh install, there should be an option there to use boot efi, set that for 500MB. then / 27GB, and if you want swap that is entirely upto you
<degenorate> im pretty basic ubuntu user, still learning alot. i tried it myself. i edited the permissions in winscp and now my non-root user cant access anything lol
<enyc> Hrrm...  I seem to hve mange to activate some weird mode where numlock on keyboard acts like an extra hard disk light...  but i t seems to be interefering with keypresses too =( ... any idea what on earth triggers this mode / what it is called??
<function9x> ramsub07: I think you can try to blacklist it. I'm not sure how that works though
<tomatto> please, how can i get nvidia drivers 173 into (l)ubuntu 14.10?
<ikonia> tomatto: is that package not in the repo ?
<tomatto> ikonia: nop :(
<tomatto> it is not
<ikonia> tomatto: then it's not meant for your sysmte
<ikonia> system
<tomatto> only >310
<ikonia> tomatto: ubuntu picks the nvidia binary blobs it will thinks will work best with that version, packages and then supports those
<tomatto> but my graphics card nvidia geforce fx 5200 is not supported by new drivers in repo
<ikonia> again, thats probably by design
<tomatto> by design is not supported my graphics card? great, it's going better and better
<ikonia> rationality: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ikonia> rationality: oops, sorry, never mind
<tomatto> ikonia: 14.10
<ikonia> tomatto: I know, you've already told me and I've explained the situatin to you
<tomatto> and nouveau driver makes videos not continually playing
<xoxo> hi all
<xoxo> How do you address a kernal panic?
<ikonia> that is not an easy question
<ikonia> it depends on a lot of things
<xoxo> I tried reinstalling over the ubuntu thats on the harddrive
<xoxo> multiple times
<xoxo> no dice
<ikonia> xoxo: lets step back and walk through it
<ikonia> xoxo: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<ikonia> exact version/distro please.
<xoxo> I think it's 13  kernal 3.16
<ikonia> think isn't good enough
<xoxo> I havnt used this laptop for a while
<ikonia> you need to know exactly what version you are trying to install and what distro
<xoxo> the install is current
<xoxo> 14
<ikonia> sorry - please be exact
<xoxo> I dont care what I install
<xoxo> I just want on os
<ikonia> what is the exact ubuntu version/distro you are using
<xoxo> I tried ubuntu because it works
<xoxo> I attempted a bunch of other OSs also
<ikonia> what is the exact ubuntu version/distro you are using
<xoxo> I think the version that was/is on the harddrive is 13
<xoxo> I cant tell
<ikonia> what is the version you are trying to install
<xoxo> I havnt used this laptop in a couple years
<xoxo> I know ther kernal
<ikonia> what is the version you are trying to install
<xoxo> because it gets to the log screen
<ikonia> what is the version you are trying to install
<xoxo> current
<xoxo> 14.1
<ikonia> which one exactly
<ikonia> there is no 14.1 release
<xoxo> vanilla
<xoxo> unity
<ikonia> please get me the exact ubuntu version you are trying to install
<xoxo> I have tried installing via usa a doz3n times tonight
<ikonia> stop
<ikonia> no more discussion until you get me the exact version you are trying to install please.
<xoxo> different things I can get through the installation processes
<xoxo> but they never bootback up form the hard drive
<ikonia> no more discussion until you get me the exact version you are trying to install please.
<xoxo> 14.10 unity
<xoxo> ubuntu
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> how are you trying to install it
<ikonia> via DVD ?
<xoxo> thats what I have on the usb
<xoxo> usb
<ikonia> ok
<xoxo> no disk
<ikonia> are you formatting the partitions when you do the install ?
<xoxo> no
<ikonia> then do that
<xoxo> attempting to write over
<ikonia> you can't install over the top
<xoxo> when it asks if I want to use existing partitions I say no
<xoxo> I used gparted to erase the partitions
<xoxo> it was dual boot
<ikonia> ok, please follow these steps
<ikonia> 1.) boot the USB stick, open the partitioning tool and delete ALL partitions and save
<ikonia> 2.) reboot
<xoxo> I did that
<ikonia> you should get an error saying "no operating system found" or words to that effect
<xoxo> with gparted
<ikonia> 3.) boot from the ubuntu USB again and select the recommended layout install
<ikonia> 4.) let the install complete
<ikonia> then report back
<xoxo> ok ill tell you what happens
<guddu> hi im new to irc..
<xoxo> sorry I am getting a boot error the bios is weird on this computer
<ikonia> what is the boot error
<guddu> what error xcatly..?
<xoxo> reeboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media
<ikonia> I suspect you have selected the wrong device to install grub to
<ikonia> so there is no grub on the boot disk
<ikonia> it's probably been installed onto the USB as you are installing from usb
<White_Cat> err
<White_Cat> I am strugling with an issue
<xoxo> got it
<White_Cat> I want to know which user has the UID 1000
<ikonia> normally the default user at install time
<ikonia> that is the starting UID for ubuntu installs
<llutz> White_Cat: getent passwd 1000
<Caleb--> i can't believe this bug is not fixed yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1226962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1226962 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Hotkeys not functional in non-latin keyboard layout in 13.10, 14.04, 14.04.1, 14.10" [High,Triaged]
<White_Cat> ah indeed the account I had selected during setup
<White_Cat> what about for group uid ?
<ikonia> White_Cat: same
<ikonia> White_Cat: default user is 1000:1000
<llutz> White_Cat:simple check: getent group 1000
<xoxo> I dont get the no operating system found message it says reboot and select propopper boot device
<ikonia> xoxo: right, because your OS disk does not have a boot sector on it (grub)
<ikonia> or valid boot loader I should say
<solsTiCe> hi. when I open the lid and the laptop wake up, I always got chromium on the first screen (the laptop one). why ? whay can't it stay on the second screen during the sleep ?
<ikonia> normally because the graphics drivers are shut down
<ikonia> it can't remember the location
<xoxo> huh
<xoxo> I am at the step with the partition menu and it says: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141
<kai`> Hi
<xoxo> further information can be found in /var/log/syslog.
<xoxo> y that my install might fail
<ikonia> xoxo: repeat the process I told you earlier
<ikonia> that worked last time
<xoxo> I'm restarting the install
<xoxo> the partitions should be gone
<Istalantar> hi, there is something that's bugging me. When i alt+tab to other windows/programmes all windows of the same programm get stacked, which means i have to wait 1-2 seconds to alt+tab through those windows and select the one i want to use .... The question I have is, can I disable the stacking, so every window is directly selectable
<notfadssss> can someone help me and look at a bootlog issue?
<ikonia> why don't you just explain the issue, so that people know if they can help
<xoxo> I got the same message
<xoxo> its perplexing
<notfadssss> I did not want to be rude, and flood channel but I just finished installing ubuntu server and at initial reboot I get a black screen no grub or anything
<xoxo> reboot and select proper boot device
<ikonia> xoxo: same thing - it's not installing grub to the device you are booting from
<notfadssss> which device would that be? I have changed the boot order
<xoxo> can I install grub another way?
<notfadssss> I have even selected the partition ubuntu is installed on >.>
<ikonia> xoxo: the installer is fine, just during the install make sure you select the correct device
<xoxo> it's the whole harddrive
<ikonia> yes, but there are 2 disks in your system, the hard disk and the usb disk
<xoxo> what else is there to select?
<ikonia> xoxo: it sounds like it's installing grub to the usb disk, rather than the hard disk
<notfadssss> I cannot imagine how after installing ubuntu on the hdd that it would then go install grub on a usb... but you believe thatis the issue?
<ikonia> notfadssss: I'm not talking to you
<ikonia> notfadssss: hence why I'm saying the username xoxo in front of my statements
<notfadssss> oh :\
<notfadssss> well, if anyone has a moment to help I would greatly appreciate it.
<clausen> I can't get linux/grub/livecd/anything-except-windows to boot on my UEFI laptop
<brent> ive got several irc cli programs running which are hogging memory
<c-moi> clausen, try to boot on windows and execute the ubuntu / setup.exe
<brent> is there anyway to limit their ram usage or to clear it from cache?
<ikonia> clausen: do not do that
<clausen> c-moi, you mean wubi.exe?  I tried that, it also didn't work
<theadmin> c-moi: I suggest you don't do that. WUBI is not supported on EFI systems.
<ikonia> brent: why do you think they are using/hogging ram
<c-moi> oh ?
<c-moi> that's what I did with a debian installer
<brent> i have no idea, theyre connected to irc 24/7, theres about 30 clients
<clausen> c-moi, (first, it didn't give me any options at all.  Then it said it installed, and it added something to the windows boot manager, but that was never able to boot...)
<c-moi> and then I installed Ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> brent: why do you think they are using your ram ?
<c-moi> it was on a Acer netboot with UEFI
<clausen> how is it supposed to work?  I don't see how the ISO can possibly meet the UEFI specification (which I'm reading now...)
<brent> my system says i have 140meg ram left out of 8 gug
<ikonia> brent: where does it say this
<c-moi> well at least, I could have access to the Bios and boot options, and could turn off the UEFI boot
<theadmin> clausen: The Ubuntu image is properly signed and all that, but I have to point out that it may not work from USB
<theadmin> clausen: At least, from my understanding
<brent> free -m
<theadmin> brent: http://linuxatemyram.com
<clausen> theadmin, I don't think it's a signature problem -- I have disabled SecureBoot.  I think it's just that the UEFI firmware only recognises FAT32, not iso9660
<ikonia> brent: who is running all the IRC clients ?
<c-moi> brent, the "free" memory is not the only one which is free. See the buffered and cached
<clausen> (that's just conjecture... honestly, I have no idea what the problem is)
<clausen> I tried copying the contents of the ISO onto a USB flash drive formatted with fat32, but that doesn't work either
<theadmin> clausen: I don't think so, after all, the Ubuntu image is designed to be EFI bootable. Just copying the contents like that won't work though, that is to be expected.
<theadmin> Honestly, I just use legacy mode, EFI is too much of a pain.
<clausen> theadmin, just to be clear: I have an official Ubuntu DVD, that does *not* work
<clausen> theadmin, my laptop doesn't have a legacy mode
<theadmin> clausen: Oh blimey.
<clausen> theadmin, the official DVD doesn't work
<theadmin> That's quite a problem.
<theadmin> clausen: By the way, did you make sure to disable Fast Startup in Windows?
<clausen> theadmin, let me double check...
<brent> ikonia, so.. -/+ buffers/cache:       2388       5470
<ikonia> brent: thats fine
<brent> ;) i notice the system slows down quite a bit
<ikonia> brent: who is running all the IRC clients
<brent> i am
<theadmin> brent: Then... close them?
<brent> theyre different bots, which need to be up
<ikonia> brent: if your IRC clients are using 7GB - you are using them for something they shouldn't be doing
<ikonia> brent: they are only using the ram they need
<ikonia> brent: flush your cache and see how much is free
<ikonia> brent: I'd suspect your bots may have memory leaks
<brent> which could be possible
<clausen> theadmin, I don't think Fast Startup is relevant -- I can access the UEFI firmware without any trouble
<VimFleed> anyone here who uses crouton to enjoy linux beside chromeos?
<ikonia> crouton ?
<theadmin> ikonia: Script to install Xubuntu on a Chromebook
<ikonia> so not really ubuntu then
<VimFleed> ikonia, yes  it's a script used on chromeos to install linux
<theadmin> Yeah
<VimFleed> yea manily ubuntu
<ikonia> VimFleed: it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> VimFleed: it still runs within chromeos
<VimFleed> ikonia, is it a technical difference only?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's a significant difference
<theadmin> Stuff may break and nobody here will have any idea why since you're operating in such an uncommon environment, basically, VimFleed
<VimFleed> ikonia, how does it make my everyday use of linux different?
<ikonia> it uses chromeos
<VimFleed> theadmin, make sense
<ikonia> VimFleed: I suggest you talk to the script support team to explain the risks/issues
<brent> ikonia, how does one flush their cache
<VimFleed> ikonia, but on the other side, it offers linux on a cheap laptops
<ikonia> brent: interface with a proc parameter,
<ikonia> VimFleed: no it doesn't
<VimFleed> ikonia, how come?
<ikonia> because it's not linux as I've just said
<ikonia> it's chromeos
<theadmin> ...Well ChromeOS is Gentoo so it is Linux, technically speaking.
<ikonia> VimFleed: I suggest you talk to the support teams who make/support the script
<clausen> theadmin, disabling fast boot didn't help
<theadmin> But not Ubuntu, yup
<VimFleed> ikonia, I'm using a cheap HP 14 which is only $200 to use linux
<theadmin> clausen: Uh... I really have no idea why it isn't working >.<
<ikonia> VimFleed: so ?
<ikonia> not sure what that has to do wiht anything
<theadmin> VimFleed: Point is, it ain't really supported here.
<VimFleed> ikonia, so it does offer linux experience on cheap laptops
<ikonia> VimFleed: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Seveas> we should have a !crouton or !chromeos factoid that points people to the right place to find support
<ikonia> Seveas: agreed, note added
<Seveas> Because it sure as hell is unsupported by Ubuntu and Google :-)
<santhosh> how to install app runer in ubuntu
<Seveas> well, crouton is. obviosuly google supports chromeos :)
<Seveas> santhosh: what is 'app runer'?
<santhosh> i want install whats up in ubuntu it is porssible
<theadmin> santhosh: You mean WhatsApp?
<theadmin> santhosh: Your best bet would be using Genymotion or another Android emulator.
<Seveas> santhosh: if you mean 'WhatsApp', then no, they only support android and iphone phones I believe. Maybe win8, but definitely not Ubuntu.
<cob> what's that program that's like top, but newer?
<marshal0505> cob: htop ?
<theadmin> cob: "newer"? You mean htop?
<ikonia> what's wrong with "top" why do you need newer ?
<cob> hehe, yeah
<cob> ikonia: just... looking at new things
<White_Cat> I am having quite a headache
<White_Cat> I am looking for a mailserver that will only get connections from localhost
<White_Cat> I ideally do not want to use unix usernames for this
<White_Cat> what client would be most usable for this
<oddeyed> Hiya everyone! I have a strange problem: in order to print a ` character, I have to push the key twice. And after pressing ` once, none of my other keypresses work. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<Seveas> White_Cat: ssmtp?
<theadmin> oddeyed: You have an international layout.
<White_Cat> the mailserver will recieve external mail and send them too
<theadmin> oddeyed: Switch to an "English (US)" or a similar layout, it will stop.
<White_Cat> Seveas ssmtp would only send not receive
<theadmin> oddeyed: Generally speaking, in international layouts, `e = è and such
<oddeyed> theadmin: Okay, lemme give it a try ^_^
<ikonia> White_Cat: the client has nothing to do with it
<White_Cat> I meant what server
<ikonia> White_Cat: you can use any mail server that you know best
<ikonia> the one that you know the best is the obvious choice
<White_Cat> I know none
<notfadssss> can anyone help me out for a second? I just installed ubuntu lamp after fresh install initial restart is only bringing me to a blank screen - I have bootlog report if someones got a moment to take a look at this I would greatly appreciate it
<ikonia> then pick one to learn, use the default from ubuntu if any any doubt
<White_Cat> which one is the default
<ikonia> look on your system
<White_Cat> bah
<ikonia> White_Cat: you said you'd done research on this ?
<ikonia> it's postfix
<Seveas> White_Cat: proxsmtpmd without a filter configured?
<wh-hw> anybody see same things like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1405691???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1405691 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound from subwoofer on Asus N551JM" [Undecided,New]
<oddeyed> theadmin: Thanks! It worked perfectly! (^_^)`
<wh-hw> i need help with that !!!
<wh-hw> pls
<White_Cat> I tried postfix and configuring it is harder than programming a space shuttle
<ikonia> it's quite straight forward
<White_Cat> it really isnt
<ikonia> if you explain the problem specifcially
<ikonia> people can help
<White_Cat> I have done that
<bekks> You havent.
<White_Cat> I will do so again
<Seveas> White_Cat: if you find configuring postfix hard, the internet doesn't want you running a mailserver :-)
<ikonia> Seveas: this is the truth
<White_Cat> I have a system which will only recieve user connections from localhost
<wh-hw> i installed ubuntu 14.10 on my asus n551jm , but it no sound
<White_Cat> all those connections will come from odoo which can use pop and imap
<Seveas> seriously, dpkg-reconfigure can set it up appropriately for most common things with no manual config.
<ikonia> White_Cat: we don't need the whole thing again
<White_Cat> as well as something called "local server"
<ikonia> White_Cat: just the problem
<White_Cat> you wanted me to explain
<ikonia> White_Cat: just the problem
<ikonia> White_Cat: we can ask for specifics depending on the problem
<notfadssss> Can anyone take a look at this boot report and tell me why ubuntu wont boot :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629215/
<White_Cat> the problem is that odoo marks mail as read the moment it connects to it
<bekks> White_Cat: Why is that a problem?? And how is that related to an SMTP server?
<White_Cat> I can explain
<ikonia> that doesn't sound like a problem with a mail server
<White_Cat> so I intend to make a copy of each email to foo@bar.org to foo@erp.bar.org
<White_Cat> I need a mail server to run all email with @erp.bar.org
<bekks> White_Cat: Data duplication will not solve any issue.
<White_Cat> it will totally solve the issue
<bekks> It will not.
<White_Cat> since people will not have their email marked as read
<ikonia> that is not a solution
<ikonia> that is a crazy approach to a CRM not configured / working properly
<White_Cat> well, that is the problem I have
<Seveas> White_Cat: do you also buy a new car when the ash tray is full?
<bekks> White_Cat: If you process the mails automatically, why do you need them to be processed manually by the users again?
<bekks> That concept is lacking sense. :)
<White_Cat> because users want to read their mail at their own pace
<bekks> Then do not process them automatically.
<White_Cat> and they also want a copy to appear in the erp system
<White_Cat> I have to achieve both
<bekks> Being a user, I'd harass you if you duplicate my mails. :)
<ikonia> White_Cat: so telling odoo to not mark mail as read seems a logical approach ?
<White_Cat> odoo always marks them as read
<ikonia> White_Cat: or working with odoo to resolve the issue
<White_Cat> I lack a way to do that
<ikonia> rather than some crazy mail setup
<ikonia> this problem is an odoo problem, not a mail server problem
<White_Cat> hence why I didnt want to explain you the problem
<White_Cat> it would be a waste of my time
<ikonia> White_Cat: right, so now you know where to look
<White_Cat> and yours
<White_Cat> no I do not
<ikonia> White_Cat: talk to Odoo team
<White_Cat> I still need that mail server
<bekks> You dont.
<bekks> You need to fix odoo.
<White_Cat> yes I do
<ikonia> White_Cat: raise bug/work with them to resolve "auto read mails"
<ikonia> may be as simple as a configuration parameter
<White_Cat> its not
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<White_Cat> I have spent a good month on this
<ikonia> yeah, but you didn't even know the mail server
<White_Cat> odoo is horrible with emmail
<ikonia> so your research trouble shooting seems lacking
<White_Cat> ikonia why would I care about the mail server?
<White_Cat> honestly
<bekks> White_Cat: And you didnt eve create a bug on this towards the odoo team.
<ikonia> White_Cat: because you're using it to send mail
<ikonia> White_Cat: which seems pretty key to the system interacting with the mail server
<ikonia> White_Cat: is your name Lawrence by any chance
<White_Cat> no my name isnt that
<White_Cat> what an odd question
<ikonia> White_Cat: ok, on the mailing list there is a guy on the odoo mailing list called lawrence with your same problem
<Dat> How long would gpart take to rescue a lost partition on a 4tb drive?
<ikonia> there are multiple options suggested to him
<ikonia> some are from the development teams, some from other users
<ikonia> most will get you what you want
<White_Cat> ikonia I need email accounts for admin tasks too
<White_Cat> really pointless
<ikonia> White_Cat: not sure what that has to do with anything
<clausen_> theadmin, I think I figured it out!  I finally got into the windows "rescue command line", and I can access the EFI system partition
<White_Cat> here is the problem
<ikonia> White_Cat: you've explained the problems
<clausen_> theadmin, it has a file, /efi/boot/bootia32.efi
<ikonia> the CRM marks emails as read
<ikonia> you don't want it to to
<ikonia> there are solutions on the odoo mailing list
<clausen_> so it looks like it's a 32-bit boot
<clausen_> 32-bit UEFI configuration -- quite exotic
<White_Cat> users in this company pay microsoft money to have their email run
<Seveas> good thing they do, as they clearly shouldn't be paying you for it :)
<White_Cat> I want to have a parallel system to copy their mail so that what they do with their email does not affect the erp system
<bekks> White_Cat: How about taking a closer look at the solutions proposed instead of repeating pointless approaches on and on?
<ikonia> White_Cat: a mirror mail service is not a solution, it's a bad idea
<White_Cat> why is it a bad idea?
<ikonia> because it does not fix your problem
<ikonia> it makes a mess of your mail setup
<White_Cat> why does it not?
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> I didn't say it didn't
<White_Cat> microsoft mail would simply forward each incoming mail
<ikonia> White_Cat: actually do what you want,
<bekks> White_Cat: Why dont you want to fix your ERP system instead?
<ikonia> White_Cat: you seem to have no idea how to manage the systems and don't want to actually use logical solutions
<ikonia> bekks: there are fixes on the mailing lists........
<White_Cat> bekks because I need additional email accounts anyways
<ikonia> after a month of research.....
<notfadssss> anyone available for a moment to help me debugg some issues I am having with initial reboot of ubuntu install?
<bekks> ikonia: I know. I found them within minutes, didnt need a month.
<nbusrone> hi , I am using smplayer but when playing a video recording using an android phone it get fastforward but the sound was fine.Using VLC works well. Anyone know the reason behind ?
<bekks> White_Cat: Additional emails accounts have entirely nothing to do with mirroring mails.
<ikonia> they would just be more to mirror
<White_Cat> indeed
<White_Cat> its two seperate issues
<ikonia> which as mirroring is a pointless task, you're making more work for yourself
<White_Cat> ikonia you know nothing of my implementation
<clausen_> theadmin, there are some webpages saying Ubuntu doesn't support ia32 EFI...
<Seveas> notfadssss: what are the issues?
<ikonia> White_Cat: only what you explain
<clausen_> theadmin, I guess I will have to submit a patch...
<White_Cat> I cant explain you all the details
<ikonia> White_Cat: and you lack of understanding yourself, so I'm making a few assumptions
<schub> :-)
<notfadssss> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629215/ <---- I install ubunutu Lamps, initial restart brings back a black screen
<White_Cat> you have been making assumptions the second I started explanning myself
<White_Cat> it was quite a hastle to deal with that
<ikonia> White_Cat: not at all, I've been using the info you provided over the last few days
<Seveas> notfadssss: what is ubuntu lamps?
<White_Cat> ikonia, if it is all the same to you I really do not want your help. I end up frustrating you and you end up frustrating me.
<Seveas> ikonia: he's been here for days? :/
<White_Cat> yes i have
<ikonia> White_Cat: you're not frustrating me
<notfadssss> Seveas: Ubuntu server
<ikonia> Seveas: yeah, trying to do virutal users etc etc
<Seveas> ugh
<Dat> is there anyway to check the progress of a gpart scan?
<ikonia> White_Cat: you admitted earlier you don't know any mail server technology (which is fine - no issue with that) so would it not be wise to actually try to take advice from people who do know mail server technology ?
<Seveas> White_Cat: hire an actual sysadmin please. You're doing your users/employer a major disservice by relying on internet volunteers whom you don't seem to get along with.
<White_Cat> All I need is a mail server that supports POP and/or IMAP with non-unix (virtual) users.
<ikonia> White_Cat: yeah, you where told how to do that yesterday
<Seveas> White_Cat: postfix + cyrus. Now go read documentation.
<Dat> White_Cat: postfix
<ikonia> White_Cat: now you have a problem with your CRM - which you've been told how to fix, and ignored
<White_Cat> I tried configuring postfix and it cant even connect
<ikonia> White_Cat: now you want to mirror emails - which unless you need complience (which a postfix mirror is not a good solution for) is not a good way
<bekks> I guess I can safely rest this case and deal with more interesting topics.
<nbusrone> hi , I am using smplayer but when playing a video recording using an android phone it get fastforward but the sound was fine.Using VLC works well. Anyone know the reason behind ?
<Seveas> bekks: yeah :/
<White_Cat> complience?
<ikonia> White_Cat: seriously, try to actually understand, people are not saying "don't do this" for fun, they are trying to stop you make a bad choice/mess
<White_Cat> I setup mail forwarding before
<Seveas> nbusrone: I have that from time to time as well. Not sure why, but I'm guessing there are some odd values in the avi container. If lc works, just use vlc :)
<bekks> Which you dont need for your ERP.
<White_Cat> I am told to do it
<Dat> i had two postfix servers mirroring each other
<bekks> BY whom?
<Dat> it was pita to setup
<White_Cat> why do you care
<Dat> and hard to maintain
<ikonia> White_Cat: understanding your requirements, thats why
<bekks> White_Cat: I dont care about that issue anymore, dont worry.
<White_Cat> please entertain yourself with someone else
<Seveas> Dat: why were you doing mirroring at the postfic layer?
<ikonia> White_Cat: the question is do you have a technical reason for this, or a managment pressure for this ?
<Seveas> I do that at the mailstore layer, delivering to two mailstores
<nbusrone> Seveas : i tried reinstalling but it still having fast forward
<White_Cat> ikonia a bit of both
<Seveas> nbusrone: reinstalling won't help :)
<ikonia> White_Cat: whats the technical reason as that part you don't seem to explain
<ikonia> other than "I want it"
<ikonia> or "I need it"
<White_Cat> Look
<Dat> Seveas: i was using dovecot sync
<Seveas> Dat: eww. That failed miserably for me at the time
<White_Cat> say I have 10 users with emails. I need 5 more "group" email accounts that will primarily send email
<Dat> Seveas: i got it to work but it was just a pain
<Seveas> notfadssss: I looked at your pastebin thing and am afrain I can't help, sorry :(
<White_Cat> I do not want to use microsoft for those 5 "group" emails
<Dat> I even had to write a script to fix duplicate emails
<Dat> :(
<White_Cat> its half the reason why I need a mail server
<ikonia> hang on White_Cat are you also the user darknet
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<ikonia> he had exactly the same requirement a few weeks ago
<Seveas> hi totesmuhgoats
<notfadssss> seveas: thank you for trying, I think it has something to do with raid1 configure ;\
<ikonia> is this the same situation ?
<White_Cat> ikonia I am not on the odoo forums
<ikonia> White_Cat: I meant IRC user Darknet
<White_Cat> this isnt an odoo problem
<ikonia> he had the same issue, are you the same guy ?
<Dat> hrmm i have no idea if my gpart is hung or not I should have done this via command line
<White_Cat> ikonia, I dont think so
<ikonia> ah, never mind,
<Seveas> White_Cat: no, it's a problem of you refusing to learn to do your job. If you find postfix hard, you shouldn't be a linux admin.
<White_Cat> I am not a linux admin
<Dat> lol
<Seveas> then tell your linux admin to set this up
<White_Cat> I am not pretending to be one
<White_Cat> I lack that
<ikonia> White_Cat: who looks after you linux systems ?
<Seveas> then hire one, clearly you don't know what you're doing.
<totesmuhgoats> i am doing some troubleshooting and i booted into an older kernel than the most recent installed one, the problem is that the nvidia (proprietary) driver does not load for this kernel does not seem to exist in the system for this older kernel, how can I make the driver re-build itself for all the installed kernel versions?
<White_Cat> that unfortunate job is mine unfortunately
<White_Cat> I dont have the resources I need
<ikonia> White_Cat: it would seem not, sorry you're in that situation
<ikonia> White_Cat: but based on that situation, would it not be wise to listen to the people who can help you ?
<nbusrone> Seveas: Anyway found a fix http://tuxdiary.com/2014/03/06/mplayer-plays-mp4-video-too-fast/ thank you for the reply :D
<White_Cat> I understand odoo aspect of things
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> as you just said "you can't fix it"
<Seveas> nbusrone: rock on, thanks for sharing!
<ikonia> when there are multiple fixes for it
<White_Cat> ikonia fixing it causes different problems
<ikonia> White_Cat: so ? you still say "I know it" - but also "I can't fix it"
<nbusrone> Seveas: you are welcome :)
<White_Cat> ikonia can you stop it please
<ikonia> White_Cat: then follow the advice
<ikonia> deal with one issue at a time
<ikonia> clouding it into a big jumble doesn't help you move it forward
<Seveas> ikonia: /nick sisyphus :)
<Dat> damnit gparted just died in the rescue
<Dat> ;/
<Dat> another 20hours :(
<Seveas> Dat: time to restore from backups?
<White_Cat> ikonia your advice is fix a system that isnt the problem
<Dat> not for this drive
<Dat> no backups where taken
<ikonia> White_Cat: it is the problem based on the issues you've reported
<White_Cat> I must have a mail server to gain the extra emails I need
<White_Cat> I have spent 3 days reading documentaiton on postfix and the end result is I cannot connect to it
<ikonia> White_Cat: splitting the mail service into one handled by microsoft / you locally is not a good solution
<ikonia> it's quite bad
<notfadssss> if anyone has any experience with raid 1 ubuntu server install some help would be appriciated ><' initial reboot leads to a black screen
<bekks> White_Cat: "odoo mark mails and should not do it" "thats the issue, fix it" "no, it is not the issue".
<ikonia> White_Cat: if you cannot run a mail server - I strongly advise you not to
<ikonia> White_Cat: hire someone
<White_Cat> ikonia I am not doing what you suggested
<White_Cat> erp.foo.bar and foo.bar will be seperate domains
<White_Cat> *seperate ips
<ikonia> White_Cat: right, but the DNS for foo.bar and MX record will be controlled by the same ISP
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> no problem with that
<ikonia> you will end up with serious mail routing problems unless you are not very careful and know what you are doing
<White_Cat> erp.foo.bar would have a different ip
<ikonia> the logical step would be to add the 5 extra mail accounts to the microsoft hosted soution
<ikonia> solution
<White_Cat> it isnt a solution
<White_Cat> thats too slow
<ikonia> it is not too slow
<ikonia> it takes seconds
<White_Cat> large attachments would take forever to download
<ikonia> and if you've been doing this for 3 months.....
<White_Cat> multiple times
<ikonia> this is getting into a fantasy problem area rather than a real life issue
<ikonia> forwarding mail to a subdomain to stop download times for 5 people....
<hojo> hello. i am having problems after trying to install ati proprietary drivers to ubuntu 14.04.1. I uninstalled all ati drivers and removed xorg.conf files but i still cant access the GUI. Just a black screen after loading ubuntu. I can access tty1 though. any ideas anyone?
<hojo> trying to open any programs that operate in the graphical environment, i get "cannot open display" message
<g0th> hi
<g0th> hi
<g0th> hi
<g0th> hw do I mount a cifs share from a NAS such that the permissions are correctly set?
<g0th> at the moment everything basically has all permissions
<bekks> g0th: Whats the issue then?
<g0th> well I would like them to ave specific permissions
<g0th> previously I used sec=ntlm,nounix
<g0th> for my ready nas
<g0th> now I have a synology and if I mount like that
<g0th> everything is totally f* up
<bekks> Can you be more specific and use a clean language please?
<g0th> for instance if I do "ls" in the mounted directory with "sec=ntlm,nounix" it lists all files recursively
<bekks> What exactly is the problem when doing what exactly, in detail?
<g0th> I used clean language :)
<raj_> yes
<g0th> when I mount the cifs share with sec=ntlm,nounix the whole filesystem behave strangely
<bekks> g0th: Why are you using sec=ntlm and nounix?
<raj_> hey can anybody help me update kernel to 3.19
<g0th> because that seems to be the only way to mount the files with proper permissions
<g0th> how do you guys mount cifs volumes?
<g0th> the settings worked perfectly with my readynas
<g0th> but with the synology one it doesnt work
<raj_> how to turn off write protection
<clausen_> theadmin, I create a new ubuntuforums thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2258379&p=13195099#post13195099
<clausen_> theadmin, does this look helpful?
<bekks> g0th: like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<clausen_> it's my first ubuntuforums.org post -- does it look useful?
<g0th> bekks: yes, that's not working properly
<g0th> the files have the wrong permissions
<bekks> g0th: Define "properly" and "wrong permissions" in detail please.
<g0th> the permissions should be 0664 for files and 0775 for directories
<g0th> with proper uid and gid
<bekks> g0th: CIFS doesnt support linux permissions.
<g0th> I think it does
<g0th> there is an extension
<bekks> g0th: Then you are using a different CIFS implementation than the entire linux world.
<g0th> I just want to mount it with those permissions on my system
<g0th> no I am nt
<g0th> it is well known
<g0th> it's supposed to work with "nounix"
<g0th> how do you mount cifs shares?
<bekks> I just told you.
<g0th> so all your cifs shares just have all permissions?
<bekks> Yes, because CIFS does not support linux permissions.
<g0th> anyone else who has more experience wth the cifs unix extension?
<bekks> All you can do is map a user as described in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Special_permissions
<EREVAN> hi there, who can tell me, what is ~# symbols mean in terminal
<g0th> bekks: so how do you prevent normal users from just overwriting everything?
<bekks> g0th: BY setting proper filesystem permissions on the filesystem, not on the share.
<g0th> ok, how to do that?
<k1l_> EREVAN: its the prompt. ~ stands for  "/home/user/" where user is your username
<g0th> btw
<g0th> I was always asking about the filesystem permissions not the share
<bekks> g0th: That depends on the system providing the sahre.
<bekks> *share
<EREVAN> k1l_ thanks
<g0th> it's a synology nas
<g0th> the client is an ubuntu system
<bekks> g0th: You were always asking about CIFS, whihc is a filesharing mechanism. You cannot format a partition as "CIFS".
<k1l_> EREVAN: but # seems to be a root shell.
<g0th> bekks: of course not
<g0th> bekks: but you can mount it with the appropriate permissions
<g0th> or you should be able to
<EREVAN> k1l_ OK
<bekks> g0th: You cant, and the link given even states the same.
<g0th> bekks: you are incorrect
<g0th> bekks: it should work but it doesn't
<g0th> there is some bug
<g0th> you're supposed to be able to set the permissions wth file_mode and dir_mode
<g0th> either with nounix or without
<g0th> but neither of them works properly
<g0th> unfortunately
<bekks> g0th: But you cant set different users/groups, and different permissions on different files.
<bekks> Thats what I am telling you all the time.
<g0th> that's fine
<bekks> You didnt even read the link given, as it seems.
<g0th> but at least not 777 permissions
<g0th> I did
<g0th> look it seems you can't help me, you don't even seem to know the interactions with unix extensions and cifs
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> anyone else maybe?
<bazhang> g0th, read the links provided
<g0th> I'll read it again for the third time, fine
<notfadssss> if anyone has any experience with raid 1 ubuntu server install some help would be appriciated ><' initial reboot leads to a black screen
<bekks> g0th: Good luck, if you are not accepting technical facts.
<notfadssss> I have a boot log report if wanted ;\ cannot seem to get grub up
<g0th> bekks: you are not
<g0th> read your own article
<g0th> it specifically mentions my solution with file_mode and dir_mode
<g0th> which is not working properly (which is what this whole discussion was about to begin with)
<g0th> it seems to be a bug on the synology nas
<g0th> (when using nounix)
<bazhang> try #synology g0th
<g0th> ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<notfadssss> if someone can help with my ubunutu install issues  I will paypal them '_'
<k1l_> notfadssss: give more informations about ubuntu version, hardware controller etc.
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-server
<brunoescola> Hi. Good Morning.
<notfadssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629215/ <---- I install ubunutu Lamps, initial restart brings back a black scree
<Lexie> Hi
<alex_> hi
<alfelisi22> hi
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | notfadssss
<ubottu> notfadssss: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<g0th> bazhang: #synology seems to be "dead/silent"
<notfadssss> if anyone can help me solve my initial reboot issues with my server I will paypal them or bitcoin them - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629215/
<g0th> I don't get nfs, all the security is through the ip address?
<g0th> does that make any sense?
<g0th> can't someone just take over the ip?
<the_tricky> hello guys
<the_tricky> i know, this is kind of specific question
<the_tricky> but does anyone know if it is possible to disable the floating skype window in ubuntu?
<the_tricky> haven't found a better channel for the question
<the_tricky> sorry in advance
<g0th> well nfs is not acceptable that way
<g0th> and I'm back to my original problem
<khurram1> i am unable to shut down my laptop it freezes in between i have all the boot info in the following link http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629567/
<bekks> g0th: Using NFS3, there is no access control, using NFS4, there is kerberos.
<daytan> ciao
<daytan> !list
<ubottu> daytan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<g0th> oh, ok I'll try again with nfsv4
<Seveas> g0th: nfs is meant to be used in networks where all devices are trusted. It was developed in a time that that made sense, and in many environments it still does.
<Seveas> (e.g. in our datacenter, NFS is just fine. In offices much less so)
<bekks> porkys is spamming in pm.
<Seveas> bekks: tell #ubuntu-ops :)
<Seveas> khurram1: try triggering a shut down from a vt (switch to it with alt+f1, then log in, then do sudo shutdown -h now), it may give you more details.
<g0th> I would really really prefer cifs shares
<g0th> but they don't work :(
<g0th> somehow the permissions are messed up :(
<Seveas> g0th: you'll need to tell samba how to map users, that can be a b*tch.
<g0th> when I use "nounix" it lists all files and directories recursively
<g0th> e.g. "\test\mytestfile.cpp" "\test" ec
<g0th> etc*
<g0th> basically it creates a windows style - named file at the root level of the filesystem for every file in all directories
<g0th> and without nounix I never ever got permissions to work / show something besides 777 permissions
<g0th> how do I prevent normal users from acessing my mounted cifs share?
<g0th> there must be some way
<g0th> hmm, I could maybe create a folder on top with appropriate permissions, that way users shouldn't be able to access subfolders?
<g0th> ideally I would like to map the permissions
<g0th> it's really really annoying
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> BlueShark, yowza
<Seveas> cfhowlett: the perils of <tab> trap you again :-)
<cfhowlett> Seveas, yep
<netcrash> Hello, how can I make the resize shortcut from xubuntu(ALT+right click+drag window) work in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ops | spam via PM from porkys:  <porkys> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<maxwell_> hi
<maxwell_> I get this error when compiling InspIRCd: fatal error: tds.h: No such file or directory
<alfagt1989> ciao!
<alfagt1989> !ciao
<Seveas> maxwell_: why are you compiling it instead of installing it from the repos?
<notfadssss> if anyone can help me solve my initial reboot issues with my server I will paypal them or bitcoin them - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629215/
<alfagt1989> !list
<ubottu> alfagt1989: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alfagt1989> list!
<anonymous__> salut
<alfagt1989> ciao
<alfagt1989> list!
<Seveas> alfagt1989: do you have any Ubuntu support questions?
<anonymous__> e cineva roman de aici?
<cfhowlett> !it | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alfagt1989> ciaooooooooooooooooo
<alfagt1989> !it
<cfhowlett> alfagt1989, no.  no warez.
<alfagt1989> !list
<ubottu> alfagt1989: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * cfhowlett begins writing a python *smite* script ...
<anonymous__> am mare nevoie de ajutor
<cfhowlett> anonymous__, english.  ENGLISH please.
<anonymous__> welcome
<popey> !ro | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<giuseppe_> list
<maxwell_> Seveas,  I am compiling it cause I need extra mods
<Seveas> maxwell_: ok. To install everything that's needed to compile it, you can use 'apt-get build-depends'
<maxwell_> I also wans to change the code later on
<Seveas> sudo apt-get build-depends inspircd
<anonymous__> salut
<pupil> good evening
<maxwell_> its build-dep not build-depends
<anonymous__> e cinva roman
<anonymous__> cineva*
<giuseppe_> channel
<jinta> hello
<giuseppe_> hello
<cfhowlett> !it | giuseppe_,
<ubottu> giuseppe_,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jinta> can you speak chinese?
<cfhowlett> !cn | jinta,
<ubottu> jinta,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jinta> 这有人没
<jinta> 我了个去，竟然能用中文
<anonymous__> salut
<gaetano> susy-1
<cfhowlett> jinta go to !ubuntu-cn
<cfhowlett> anonymous__, english.
<jinta> salut
<anonymous__> salut
<jinta> susy -l
<anonymous__> jinta hai pe privat
<jinta> 啥意思啊？
<aeoril> Using filezilla, I can connect to my sftp server using my ssh username/secret key that secures the ssh file.  How is that any more secure than simple username/password authentication?  I have not entered my private keys into filezilla, however, I have managed my keys with PuTTY.  Is filezilla accessing my keys somehow from PuTTY?
<khurram1> i am unable to shut down my laptop it freezes in between i have all the boot info in the following link http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629567/
<michaelk> Hello... If anybody was here last night with me. It seems the answer to my problem i
<michaelk> is to create a windows 8.1 usb recovery media and fix windows bootloader
<khurram1> anyone havin any answer to my problem?
<cfhowlett> khurram1, event logs will tell more than basic boot info
<michaelk> khurram1 This is your GRUB file?
<michaelk> that you pastebined
<khurram1> its what i got from boot repair
<khurram1> how can i get my event log to you guys so that you can help me ?
<khurram1> i am unable to shut down my laptop it freezes in between i have all the boot info in the following link http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629567/
<Ben64> !patience | khurram1
<ubottu> khurram1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<michaelk> It might be in a log folder somewhere but I'm not to sure about that try like /dev etc
<michaelk> also cntrl+h for hidden folders :)
<notfadssss> if anyone can help me solve my initial reboot issues with my server I will paypal them or bitcoin them - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629215/
<khurram1> i am unable to shut down my laptop it freezes in between i have all the boot info in the following link http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629567/
<Seveas> !repeat | notfadssss, khurram1
<ubottu> notfadssss, khurram1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seveas> khurram1: did rebooting from a vt like I suggested show anything useful?
<EriC^_> khurram1: that's the boot-repair info, it's quite irrelevant for the most part, please pastebin tail -n100 /var/log/syslog
<khurram1> nops
<EriC^_> khurram1: also next time you shutdown press esc to see where it is hanging at
<khurram1> Dec 27 01:34:51 teasers rtkit-daemon[1900]: Successfully made thread 6234 of process 6234 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 3. Dec 27 01:34:51 teasers rtkit-daemon[1900]: Supervising 4 threads of 2 processes of 1 users. Dec 27 01:35:07 teasers avahi-daemon[869]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::c218:85ff:fe33:9065 on wlan1. Dec 27 01:35:07 teasers avahi-daemon[869]: Withdrawing workstation service for wlan1. Dec 27 01:35:07 t
<EriC^_> !paste | kur
<ubottu> kur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<khurram1> here is my system log info http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629838/
<khurram1> eric was it helpful in diagnosing the problem?
<Seveas> khurram1: no :(
<Seveas> when's the last time you tried a reboot?
<khurram1> i guess its a hardware issue then :!
<EriC^_> khurram1: try to reboot and press esc
<khurram1> crap
<khurram1> okay
<Seveas> khurram1: try shutdown from a vt again. When it 'hangs', switch to a second vt with alt+f2. If you can log in there still, execute this command: ps auxf > ps.txt
<EriC^_> it will list what it's doing, take a screenshot of what it's hanging at
<EriC^_> or any errors
<Seveas> and when you've started up again, pastebin ps.txt
<Quitta> Hi Im having a question, my ubuntu partition of the HD died, im able to access the contents with a live cd however. Now Im trying to get into my postgresql database in order to copy a table to my new laptop
<Quitta> Does someone know how I could do this?
<oldster> just started using ubuntu mate
<oldster> any tips for brightening up the desktop?
<oldster> oh well bye!
<compengi> Hello, I booted to the ubuntu 14.01 live cd and I'm trying to mount a usb drive ext3 and ext4 partitions, but the auto mount mounts the disks as root, why is that? I want to read/write to them.
<BluesKaj_> Quitta, you could try the terminal on a live media device, dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy , where if=inputfile and of=outpufile and x and y are the source and target partitions
<EriC^_> compengi: the perms stay the same when you mount them
<Quitta> BluesKaj_: I was thinking about simply copying the database files, I wasnt sure if thats actually possible
<compengi> EriC^_: It's a fresh formated drive with gparted
<compengi> EriC^_: Do you mean it's fine to use root permissions to move files?
<EriC^_> compengi: ok, it should mount it under /media/<your username>/<UUID>
<compengi> EriC^_: I see
<EriC^_> compengi: i meant if it's ext fs then it will be mounted with the perms of the files, you can't change that
<BluesKaj_> Quitta, yes as long as you use the /dev/sdx/pathtodatbasefile  and same for dev/sdy/pathtotargetfile
<EriC^_> compengi: you can change the parent dir's permissions, depends where you are mounting it
<EriC^_> then you can read/write/exec with another user
<eli77> !<factoid>
<Quitta> BluesKaj_: I will give that a try first then
<BluesKaj_> Quitta, it has worked for me as long as the if=inputfile is accessible
<compengi> EriC^_: It's a live cd so it is actually mounting it to /media/ubuntu/<UUID> directory, but I still can't write to the disc
<eli77> what is ubottu?
<BluesKaj_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<compengi> EriC^_: I could change the dir's permission to ubuntu:ubuntu
<EriC^_> compengi: ok
<uschxc> ubuntu 14.04, recently uninstalled "deluge" however I get system crashe GUI warning at startup about "deluge" not running.  I've checked upstart and .config/autostart, doesn't seem to be launching from there.  Any suggestions on where this is hiding?
<Zebbi_> Hi
<Zebbi_> Can u help me guys?
<uschxc> Depends, obviously
<Zebbi_>  ftp://192.168.1.128/
<Zebbi_> It works
<uschxc> cool glad to have helped.
<Zebbi_> im creating a ftp server but only works in my LAN
<Zebbi_> not external
<uschxc> create a firewall rule
<Zebbi_> Im working with Windows
<Zebbi_> the people from #windows dont help me
<uschxc> ok, you still need a firewall rule
<uschxc> this is not an Operating System issue, so it really has no business in Windows or Ubuntu.
<uschxc> Its an application/firewall port issue
<uschxc> http://www.ncftp.com/ncftpd/doc/misc/ftp_and_firewalls.html
<Zebbi_> ok ty
<Zebbi_> im gonna craate the rule
<Zebbi_> lets see
<uschxc> for what its worth, you should stop using FTP right now.  This isn't 1981.  Use SFTP
<Zebbi_> men
<Zebbi_> can u give me a nice tutorial for install a server sftp
<Zebbi_> in windows
<Zebbi_> please
<uschxc> no.  You obviously need to practice your google-fu
<llutz> !ot | Zebbi_
<ubottu> Zebbi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zebbi_> filezilla is a good software to create a ftp server?
<uschxc> http://bit.ly/1xondME
<superstraw> I have bridged two nics together, but I do not want the second interface to have an address of 10.42.0.1.  where/what config do I edit to change this?
<aryo> helo, I tried installing a package with qapt, but getting error "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<aryo> according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/103350/how-can-i-provide-proper-authorization-to-the-kde-software-updates-program I have to install polkit-kde-1, but I have had it
<uschxc> use "sudo" aryo
<uschxc> "sudo apt-get" or whatever
<uschxc> superstraw, you want to bridge two NICs but you do not want them to have the same IP?  thats kind of what bridging NICs does
<superstraw> I mean, one nic is 192.168.1.*, the other defaults to 10.42.0.1.  I would like the second one to be 192.168.200.1 instead.
<BluesKaj_> superstraw, the 192 IP is most likely your router
<aryo> uschxc: I want to test debconf-kde gui
<uschxc> ok.  install your app with root priviledges via sudo
<aryo> uschxc: it's just the same. the error persists
<aryo> I've disabled KDE feature but I forgot which one
<superstraw> 192.168.1.100 is my computer's #1 nic, 192.168.1.1 is router, 10.42.0.1 is computers #2 nic.
<superstraw> I would like #2 to be 192.168.100.1
<uschxc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103350/how-can-i-provide-proper-authorization-to-the-kde-software-updates-program
<uschxc> check that out aryo
<superstraw> Thinking I have to fudge with the network manager...
<superstraw> and I think my google searching if finally bringing something up on it... I'll report back if successful.
<aryo> uschxc: I've attach that link before
<eli77> how can I find channel about clash of clans?
<Nathan__> hello
<uschxc> google it eli77
<uschxc> don't be surprised if google tells you to get a life :)
<eli77> how?
<eli77> what should I type?
<llutz> !alis | eli77
<ubottu> eli77: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<superstraw> eli77: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=clash+of+clans
<uschxc> eli77 seriously???  http://bit.ly/1xopFCT
<eli77> ok I got it
<pirat3d> hi
<ubuntu668> Hello there. I am currently working on fixing the wifi adapter for my ubuntu computer. I have gotten it working, however every time i restart the computer, i have to go through the "Make" "Make install" and "Modprobe". I have attempted to add the mod to modules, however it does not appear to be working. Any ideas?
<tnkhanh> anyone use guake terminal?
<tnkhanh> happy new year guys!
<JackelopeKing> hello... I'm working on trying to get my ethernet connection working again and am having trouble
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: how did you break it?
<JackelopeKing> Hello. I am trying to fix my Ethernet connection on Ubuntu 14.10.
<shuman> JackelopeKing: if you don't describe what the problem is, the how can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> !details | JackelopeKing
<ubottu> JackelopeKing: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<JackelopeKing> Shuman: thank you. Ethernet tries to connect but hangs on "connecting" endlessly
<JackelopeKing> I swapped out my 12 year old Ethernet card thinking that was the issue with no luck.
<JackelopeKing> I also attempted to set up a static ip without success.
<JackelopeKing> I can still connect via wifi without issue but my Ethernet cable establish a network connection.
<JackelopeKing> What other information can i provide?
<groovedrum> hello
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: pastebin the output of 'ifconfig -a' please.
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: thank you. One moment.
<JackelopeKing> http://pastebin.com/shXk1HtT
<m1dnight_> guys, is it possible to navigate through a tarball and extract a single subdirectory of that tarball to a location from the cli?
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: according to that, you have two ethernet connections. It looks like eth0 has never been used, but eth1 is the one you're trying to use. Is this correct?
<locutus1> hey guys.  back.  so I am trying to reinstall 14.04 and it is failing at the grub installation every time
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: that is correct. eth0 is a non functional Ethernet port on my mobo
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: ok, pastebin the output of 'sudo ethtool eth0' please
<Seveas> err, eth1
 * Seveas slaps self
<locutus1> the specific error is "unable to install grub in /dev/sda: executing 'grub-install /dev/sda failed' this is a fatal error"
<locutus1> that's all I get
<locutus1> and I think I just found out why
<locutus1> is there any way I can point the grub install at a different disk?
<locutus1> it should be installing to /dev/sdb, not /dev/sda
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/EG0sW0GL
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: ok, that says at least the cable is plugged in correctly. Is DHCP supposed to work on your network?
<cfhowlett> locutus1, yes.  just select the alternate target and install
<Novice201y_> Hi. Easy way to 14.10->15.04?
<locutus1> cfhowlett, I don't have an alternate target for the grub install, though.
<Novice201y_> (And yes- it's not a production machine)
<Seveas> !ubuntu+1 | Novice201y_
<ubottu> Novice201y_: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<locutus1> cfhowlett, doing a minimal install.
<teward> Novice201y_: #ubuntu+1 - 15.04 is offtopic here
<cfhowlett> Novice201y_, 14.04 isn't even released yet
<teward> (because it's not released yet)
<teward> cfhowlett: 15.04 is what you meant to type right?
<cfhowlett> locutus1, should still be possible
<Seveas> Novice201y_: but sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d should get you there. Further support only in the +1 channel :)
<cfhowlett> teward, doh!  yep
<locutus1> cfhowlett, how can one do it? :)  it doesn't provide me with an option as for where to install it :D
<cfhowlett> locutus1, the grub target selection tool is on the partitioning page
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: i believe so but can't be 100% sure. Using a linksys ea3500.
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: well, let's find out :) sudo dhclient eth0
<Novice201y_> Seveas, Why "-c" and "-d"?
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: err, eth1 again.
<Seveas> Novice201y_: read the manpage :)
<locutus1> cfhowlett, I tell it to use the entire disk, then I select the disk for it to partition (sdb), but it still tries to install grub to sda?
<cfhowlett> locutus1, shouldn't do that ... obviously.  sorry, but I don't know why and can't advise.
<JackelopeKing> Not getting any output, but also still hanging on "connecting" in the network GUI
<Novice201y_> Seveas, There's no man for it.
<locutus1> cfhowlett, no worries.  thanks for trying.  I have an idea of how to solve, let me know if this would work.  could I boot to a live cd and then do a grub-install from that?
<cfhowlett> !grub | locutus1, yes indeed.
<ubottu> locutus1, yes indeed.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: oh, then there's probably already one running. Make the one from NetworkManager go away by clicking disconnect. Then retry
<locutus1> cfhowlett, second question.  is grub necessary on a system that is not dual boot?
<NoOova> Hello!
<kabar> First time it's solved my problem but My ubuntu 14.04 x64 server again showing below message but this time it's not solve this problem it's still showing:  7 packages can be updated.  7 updates are security updates.  Commands i used:  Step:1 sudo apt-get update  Step:2 sudo apt-get -y upgrade  Step:3 sudo reboot   Please help me to solve this.....
<cfhowlett> locutus1, strictly speaking, no.  but you'd have to manually configure which kernel and options to boot each and every time ...
<teward> kabar: what did `sudo apt-get -y upgrade` return?
<locutus1> cfhowlett, well that doesn't sound like fun :D
<teward> kabar: did it return something saying "Some packages have been held" or such?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: disconnected ethernet and still getting no output
<cfhowlett> locutus1, it would get tiresome quickly
<degenorate> would anybody possibly have time to help me out a little, im learning ubuntu. and i need to give a person a ftp user login that is limited to only one directory. i tried on my own and now i cant even login to the user at all
<ragazzi> hei
<kabar> teward:  The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<kabar> it showing above message when i try
<teward> kabar: those don't get installed by `upgrade` - you have to explicitly give the instruction to install them.  or use dist-upgrade
<locutus1> cfhowlett, alright.  going to try to see if this install succeeds, if it fails I will install without grub then boot to the live cd and try running boot-repair
<teward> (sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade    OR   sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic )
<cfhowlett> kabar, agreed with teward.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     tends to solve those things
<locutus1> cfhowlett, thanks again
<teward> kabar: HOWEVER, that would require a reboot and such.
<cfhowlett> locutus1, happy2help
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: ps aux | grep dhcl
<Seveas> and pastebin the output
<xeniphon> Seveas/JackelopeKing:  That dhclient command should probably point to eth1 - it didn't look like eth0 was plugged in.
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/MR3X85pb
<Seveas> xeniphon: yeah :)
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: sudo kill 8995 && sudo dhclient eth1
<xeniphon> Seveas/JackelopeKing:   sudo dhclient eth1
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: followed commands above, still no output.
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: oh bugger. It doesn't output, but sends its messages straight to /var/log/syslog. grep dhclient /var/log/syslog
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/r2X9ic7K
<locutus1> cfhowlett, looks like boot-repair did it
<locutus1> well that was an adventure lol
<cfhowlett> locutus1, good work getting it sorted.
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: dhcp isn't working on your network. Do you know ip address/netmask/gateway you need to set?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: can i get that from my router's setup page?
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: probably. Is the wifi on the same router?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: yes it is.
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: i have them up.
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: what are they?
<JackelopeKing> Ip: 192.168.1.1 / netmask: 255.255.255.0
<Seveas> ok, can you ping that ip?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: yes. Working over wifi
<peeps[lappy]> how do i set static ip in ubuntu
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: ok. Let's set a manual IP and try to ping via the wired: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.201/24 up
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: for eth1 yes?
<peeps[lappy]> 14.10
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: and then ping -I eth1 192.168.1.1
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: yes. Whenever I say eth0, assume I mean eth1 :-)
<Seveas> eth0 is just hardwired into my finger memory I guess :-)
<xeniphon> Seveas: what happens when Ubuntu has two network interfaces in the same subnet?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: destination host unreachable
<Seveas> xeniphon: depends on the routing table
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: ok, so it looks like eth1 is physically connected to something that is not your router
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: maybe your router has some special interfaces you shouldn't use? or there's a misconfigured switch in the middle?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: i use a power link adapter to connect to the router. One moment.
<Seveas> peeps[lappy]: click the network manager icon, select edit connections, edit the wired connection
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: try plugging it directly into the router. If that works, the power link adapters are the problem.
<frainHereNotHere> I will be seting up mashine in few days, it will be used as web server , game server, mercurial server etc. , fun stuff. So I was wondering which ubuntu version should i put on? ubuntu server?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: the adapter works fine on another device. Let me try swapping them out. One moment please.
<Seveas> frainHereNotHere: ubuntu server 14.04
<frainHereNotHere> cool, thanks
<polpottery> Guys my GUI has just died, how can i fix it? (14.04, Pantheon)
<bekks> polpottery: What happened exactly?
<Seveas> polpottery: try rebooting.
<OerHeks> pantheon is elementary, right?
<favourites> i need help
<favourites> anyboddy there?
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: the router is on the other side of the house so a direct connection is out for the moment I'm afraid. Swapped the physical powerline adapters for the one which has been working with no change
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | favourites
<ubottu> favourites: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<favourites> this is my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/565748/using-firefox-developer-edition-as-default-browser-problem haven't been able to understand the answers (absolute newcomer here)
<polpottery> bekks: basically all my windows just froze. I can still get updates in terminal, but i can't interact with spotify for example or move the terminal window
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: which i think leaves the connection problem somewhere in the physical wiring of the house
<polpottery> bekks: probably due to some pantheon bug, i dunno
<Seveas> JackelopeKing: I'm afraid that what little information we can get in this situation does point to these adapters being the problem :(
<JackelopeKing> Seveas: thank you for your help!
<bekks> polpottery: Wjy do you think pantheon is the reason? And what is it?
<SchrodingersScat> favourites: idk anything about firefox dev edition, but I know you shouldn't sudo nautilus ever, it would be gksudo nautilus, but even then you should be stopping and asking yourself why you need to do this before proceeding.  Is it a permissions problem?
<toptyg> hello all, is it there exist spec of mc ?
<polpottery> bekks: it's the GUI for ElementaryOS, and i assume it's to blame because i never have these sorts of issues with Unity for instance
<toptyg> How's MC is coping files? which is algorithm use?
<toptyg> I have folder 200gb and wonna to copy it on anoter location
<Seveas> toptyg: on the same computer? On the same partition/volume perhaps?
<toptyg> but some files wile i am copping this folder may be modified
<toptyg> ya on the same pc
<toptyg> while*
<Seveas> toptyg: it will copy the files one by one. If they are modified during the copy, who knows which version is copied...
<favourites> http://askubuntu.com/questions/565748/using-firefox-developer-edition-as-default-browser-problem help
<toptyg> Seveas: ok .. but coppying proc more then 2h doing..
<Seveas> toptyg: yes, that's no surprise.
<toptyg> Seveas: no recursion may be in this case ? )
<toptyg> loop
<polpottery> what's the command to restart a process?
<Seveas> not unless you do something really weird creating new files
<Seveas> in fact, I can't think of a way to make it to endless loops :)
<Seveas> polpottery: there's no such command.
<Seveas> polpottery: can you be more specific?
<SchrodingersScat> closest I can think of is if it's a service, sudo service foo restart  ???
<bekks> polpottery: There is no such command.
<polpottery> Seveas: so i installed the elementaryos GUI (as far as i understand it), which replaces unity with Pantheon. Pantheon seems quite buggy, and just now all my windows have basdically become unclickable (although i can type in terminals)
<bekks> !elementaryos | polpottery
<bekks> !elementary | polpottery
<ubottu> polpottery: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<polpottery> it's inactive, as usual
<bekks> Which doesnt make it supported in here.
<Seveas> that doesn't make it ok to ask us questions about it.
<polpottery> Seveas: this is a general ubuntu question
<EriC^_> polpottery: type whereis elementary
<Seveas> it's not. It's elementary os, and even something they specifically replaced.
<bekks> polpottery: Well, you are not using Ubuntu, but ElementaryOS.
<Seveas> so, off you go. Ask someone who knows about it, which is not us :)
<polpottery> bekks: no, i'm using ubuntu, just the elementaryOS GUI
<EriC^_> polpottery: you used an ubuntu iso to install?
<polpottery> yeah
<Seveas> polpottery: that's still not supported in here
<EriC^_> polpottery: type whereis elementary
<EriC^_> polpottery: type apropos elementary
<toptyg> Seveas: i am looking on bar and see copping /33/  then /99/ then /06/
<EriC^_> apropos elementary | nc termbin.com 9999 and give us the link
<Seveas> toptyg: yeah, it doesn't do them in alphabetical or numeric order :)
<toptyg> Seveas: ya but its annoying me :)
<Seveas> well, tough :)
<Encrypt> Hello o/
<Seveas> hi
<Encrypt> I'm looking for somebody who knows how the "mail icon" in Unity behaves
<Encrypt> How to make it change of color exactly
<IdleOne> look for the .desktop file
<Encrypt> IdleOne, I have tox installed actually
<EriC^^> Encrypt: type restart indicator-messages
<toptyg> And one's question ..
<Encrypt> And once I get a message, the app icon blinks in the dock
<toptyg> Hows to create cron job without crontab command ?
<Encrypt> But I'd like a better integration and have it change the color of the mail icon
<Encrypt> Just exactly as thunderbird / XChat when get a new mail / HL
<toptyg> I may create script.. and when i use crontab -l   I may see it
<toptyg> but it doesnot work
<toptyg> and when i try to run it i se msg that 120 sec inactive task...
<Encrypt> IdleOne, EriC^^, Do you know how I could do that?
<Encrypt> I saw a StartupNotification option in the .desktop file
<IdleOne> I( don't
<Encrypt> But I imagine it's not as simple as turning it to "true", right? :p
<Encrypt> IdleOne, Ok, thanks anyway :)
<kabar> teward: problem is solved now :)
<kabar> thank you
<kokut> what IRC channel should i go to as a cellphone related question?
<toptyg> Seveas: can u help me with cron ?
<SchrodingersScat> !touch | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<polpottery> What part of ubuntu is responsible for what happens when you alt+tab?
<Encrypt> IdleOne, EriC^^, Do you know anybody who would be able to help me?
<trism> Encrypt: this is a simple python app that shows how to highlight the envelope and remove it, you need a .desktop file too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9630800/ (this uses test-app.desktop but any desktop file would work if you change the name)
<Encrypt> trism, Thanks, I'll have a look
<toptyg> Seveas: thanks for advice
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: man i didnt mean the ubuntu phone i mean just any cellphone
<EriC^^> toptyg: you can do crontab -l > tempcron && echo "* * * * * newcron" >> tempcron && crontab tempcron && rm tempcron
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: man i found no channels
<wow> any youtube downloader for ubuntu
<wow> ?
<wow> any youtube downloader for ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> wow, youtube-dl
<SchrodingersScat> !info youtube-dl | wow, but you normally need to update it via pip or similar anyway...
<ubottu> wow, but you normally need to update it via pip or similar anyway...: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<Encrypt> Also, that's not that legal
<wow> thx
<wow> sweet dreams
<Guest78725> who  81.177.180.164
<aaa801> whats the package that lists what package something you are missing is in when you attempt to use it..
<jhutchins> I have a youtube downloader for Firefox.  It updates from the Firefox site directly.
<oldster> can't install unetbootin-linux-608
<oldster> can anyone help please
<trism> aaa801: apt-file ?
<aaa801> trism: im after the one that does the automated messages
<trism> aaa801: oh command-not-found ?
<aaa801> like if you try and run php and its not found it says php can be found in yadayada
<aaa801> thats it!
<cik> hi
<cik> hi
<aaa801> thanks
<oldster> its a .bin file
<oldster> unetbootin-linux-608.bin
<oldster> made it executable via permissions
<oldster> and then ./unetbootin-linux-608
<oldster> and nothing?
<oldster> cheers!
<OerHeks> oldster, why that hard way? sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<oldster> just wanted latest version of unetbootin
<oldster> shall try synaptic version
<gr33n7007h> oldster, try sudo ./untenbootin-linux-608
<oldster> thanks OerHeks
<def_> Hi, Can I use gtk2 themes on 14.4.1?
<tnkhanh> I just lost the whole unity stuffs after messing with compizconfig
<tnkhanh> lucky i got them back :D
<Darknet> <ikonia> hang on White_Cat are you also the user darknet
<Darknet> lol?
<light94> Hello everyone, i am new to linux . I wanted to know if there is a difference between installing a program with ubuntu's apt-get and building directly from source (git)
<light94> specially if I want to contribute to the app
<Prezident> Not really.
<tnkhanh> hi
<light94> Prezident: so, for example i installed an app from the software center and it says that canonical does not provide updates to the app
<light94> so, in that case, how do we update the app?
<llutz> light94: get the source, build your own package, install it. avoid to install stuff without using the packagemanagement, makes updates/deinstallations etc much easier
<xeniphon> light94:  The primary difference between apt-get and git is that apt will track dependencies and versions.  With git you need to know you have all the required libraries, headers and the like - apt&dpkg won't help you as much.
<light94> xeniphon: so an app installed via apt-get isn't always up to date with the source even if apt-get update command doesn't tell about upgradations?
<def_> Hi, I am trying to install some themes, but I am not sure how i can make the menu bar go at the bottom like a mac as the designer has done on this theme http://pauloarapiraca.deviantart.com/art/Elementary-Dark-2-0-462699494?ga_submit_new=10%253A1403459880
<def_> How would I go about doing this?
<Justus_> hi
<Justus_> is there a project that deals with sound problems?
<thorij> Hello Im having trouble with my headphones... there is this static noise all the time like they are set to volume 100% or more but they are not, sound is working just fine but this noise in background is really annying
<thorij> all input devices all disabled also tried a lot with options snd-hda-intel model=... but it make no difference
<Justus_> ah, the joys of pulse, sorry there, I can't help you, I'm currently in the middle of another annoying sound problem myself :|
<tech2_> Hi all, I've recently add-apt-repository'd a ppa, launchpad shows a particular set of versions of packages for my installed release (utopic) but when I apt-cache search it's showing an earlier version. How do I discover where the issue is?
<bekks> tech2_: Can you show us those outputs in a pastebin please?
<SchrodingersScat> did you apt-get update?
<tech2_> SchrodingersScat: I did.
<tech2_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9631258/
<tech2_> bekks: https://launchpad.net/~hansjorg/+archive/ubuntu/rust - the ppa in question shows 0.12 as an available option, it's in the pool and there appears to be a dsc for utopic. I worry I may be reading things wrongly though.
<pyromine> Has anyone ever had the issue of pip giving a Permission Denied error on pip list?
<Seveas> pyromine: no, but I can see how it could happen. Could you run it under strace -eopen?
<Seveas> (and pastebin the output)
<norinder> Hi, after disabling ipv6 in 14.04, I have to do a "sudo sysctl -p" every time I connect to a new network.  Is this expected?
<Seveas> norinder: welcome to the 21st century. Stop disabling ipv6, it serves no purpose to do so.
<norinder> Seveas, sorry, but my ISP has ipv6 all screwed up
<norinder> OfflineIMAP doesn't play well with ipv6 and my ISP
<norinder> Have to disable ipv6
<pyromine> Seveas, Well this is just the output from running it in general. http://pastebin.com/cHQRBZvt
<Seveas> norinder: time to swtich isp :)
<maxwell_> gello
<norinder> Seveas, I'm at a university
<maxwell_> hello
<fx11> guys, how to make fonts rendering like osx?
<norinder> fx11, disable hinting
<Seveas> pyromine: probably result of a 'sudo pip'. sudo rm -r /home/tom/.cache/pip
<norinder> fx11, or see the infinality package: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<maxwell_> hello
<pyromine> Seveas, Thanks that fixed it, never would have guessed it was the cache
<maxwell_> what does this message mean? m_ssl_gnutls.so: undefined symbol: gnutls_x509_privkey_import
<maxwell_> is this a problem with the module itself?
<locutus1> hello all.  having an issue with a fresh install of transmission-daemon.  I am getting errors that say "no data found! ensure your drives are connected or use set location".  The settings.json was pulled from a working setup and placed here.  The path names to complete and incomplete downloads are the same on this system and the drives are mounted.  any help?
<tech2_> bekks, SchrodingersScat: any further ideas? :(
<Justus_> jesus christ, it's the same as always, the more I learn about pulse and how it handles stuff the more terrible and idiotic it appears :|
<Justus_> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=724735
<ubottu> Debian bug 724735 in bluez "A2DP device stopped working after latest update" [Normal,Fixed]
<proc3sarte> HI!
<Justus_> proc3sarte: hey
<Vegg> Hello there. I'm attempting to start up a game on Steam(Rust, linux compatible). However, keep getting a error "Could not find required openGL entry point, glcolormaskindexedEXT". Im suspecting this  has something to do with the GFX drivers. Any ideas?
<Justus_> How about a new project "Sound for Linux - Taking care of that shit for you."
<EriC^^> Justus_: how about you make it?
<tech2_> Justus_: _another_ standard... of course, that will fix _all_ the problems.
<Justus_> EriC^^: that is the idea...
<daniel__> hello i did a minimal install of unity with --no-install-recommends now im trying to use the tweak tool and im getting "The following schema is missing com.canonical.indicator.session"
<Justus_> tech2_: Don't think standard, think middleware handling the communication between parts seemingly not built to work together
<Justus_> I mean look at what I got here, right now bluez may be the culprit, since it claims the device connected is not media capable, leaving out the 3 hours of research I had to do to arrive at this point all that matters to the user is "my audio doesn't work". Same problem on another OS: "Look at that, I plugged it in and it works!"
<tech2_> Justus_: an API is a standard like any other. Are you proposing this replacement middleware supports the exact same API as pulse?
<Justus_> tech2_: I am not even suggesting replacing pulse, the problem isn't inside pulse, it's in the way it's deployed
<Justus_> tech2_: the whole problem is in not having critical parts under your control
<daniel__> wich package contains it?
<tech2_> Justus_: the likelihood is bluez imho, it's an absolute pita and iirc the version in ubuntu is at least a major version out of date with bluez latest release.
<Justus_> tech2_: just one word for that (you can probably imagine the tone of it) - WHAT?!
<locutus1> nm
<locutus1> it's working now
<Justus_> tech2_: one full version? O_o
<Justus_> tech2_: meaning I can now probably go ahead and compile it on my own
<tech2_> Justus_: from bluez homepage "Release of BlueZ 5.27", from dpkg on utopic - 4.101-0ubuntu20
<Justus_> tech2_: or throw either ubuntu or the idea of using my computer to play smartphone audio away
<tech2_> Justus_: it's not that easy to just recompile though, iirc bluez did a bit of a rewrite between 4 and 5 and it's incompatible, but I could be wrong there.
<Giwrgaras> j/ #c#
<sergiu> Hello :)
<Josephine23>  High Quality photos and videos http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<s1lk> servus zusammen
<s1lk> nachdem ich nun einiges probiert habe dachte ich mir es könnte kein fehler sein mal hier zu fragen ...  :)
<llutz> !de | s1lk
<ubottu> s1lk: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Laurenceb__> hi, I have a problem, metacity has crashed, and I need to restore my desktop using putty from a windows machine
<Laurenceb__> can anyone assist me
<Laurenceb__> and first machine is stil dead
<Laurenceb__> (metacity --replace&) $ Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<orrieux> motogp
<SchrodingersScat> Laurenceb__: might have to export the display?
<Laurenceb__> ok, how do i do that?
<SchrodingersScat> Laurenceb__: something like export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<Laurenceb__> ah perfect, it works
<Laurenceb__> thanks
<sasha-> Yop anyone know how I can disable the middle button?
<sasha-> it randomly pastes stuff  all the time
<Annoyed> Good afternoon
<sasha-> drove me through the roof until I discovered what messed with me
<blackangelpr> sasha-,  any imput device that do that its must be broken XD
<sasha-> very
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | badape
<ubottu> badape: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<sasha-> the laptop was in a lake blackangelpr
<blackangelpr> XD
<Annoyed> Having a problem getting XDMCP to work on 14.04, either server or desktop versions. I know Unity won't work, so I installed the server version (no GUI by default) and during install, I installed Gnome, intending on using gdm ... But Xming can't get a desktop
<Annoyed> and it would appear that the service is not running or the port is blocked.. nmap says the port is closed : 177/tcp closed xdmcp
<Annoyed> Anyone manage to get XDMCP going in 14.04 ?
<anonemoose> Hello
<anonemoose> How do I customise the ubuntu iso to minimize its size?
<anonemoose> I want to remove all the browsers, text editors, wall papers it comes with
<anonemoose> and strip it to just plain desktop environment and a console
<Seveas> anonemoose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<anonemoose> Thanks a lot Seveas
<OerHeks> many features are dependencies of unity desktop, i bet you end up not that much smaller
<eightball> try to install this sudo apt-get install myagenda   GET THIS ERRORW: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ trusty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<eightball> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<eightball> help please
<OerHeks> eightball, and did you run apt-get update ?
<eightball> yes then i get this error W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/piotr-zagawa/ma2/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<eightball> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<\o> o/
<llutz> eightball: its a warning, not an error
<OerHeks> eightball, oh, but that ppa https://launchpad.net/~piotr-zagawa/+archive/ubuntu/ma2 has only got a Precise 12.04 candidate.
<OerHeks> eightball, remove that ppa in softwarecenter
<eightball> yes i did see that later after i read it
<eightball> how do i do that ?
<OerHeks> eightball, open softwarecenter > edit > sources, and find that ppa in the list 'other software'
<eightball> then un check?
<OerHeks> eightball, yes
<eightball> then update then try to install sudo apt-get install myagenda
<OerHeks> as you didn't install any part, you won´t need ppa-purge to reverse anything
<eightball> ok
<OerHeks> no, myagenda is not available
<eightball> is there another program like it you can point me to?
<SupaYoshi> Hey I have a problem, I am trying to resize a LVM2PV partition?
<SupaYoshi> But I cannot resize it I want it to be smaller. Im using gparted.
<SupaYoshi> And Im reading this stuff on this website, but it wont work for me
<SupaYoshi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume
<SupaYoshi> Because it is already umounted, im booting from a live cd.
<OerHeks> eightball, there is simpelagenda, else some other option that requires a PPA http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/california-calendar-app-hits-yorba-daily-ppa
<SupaYoshi> It also tells me that the unallocated space is 0
<SupaYoshi> But the unallocated space is much bigger than that
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9631720/
<eightball> looking at ti
<SupaYoshi> Thanks. xD
<OerHeks> SupaYoshi, you might want to use parted or gdisk for those gpt partitions
<SupaYoshi> I am :D
<SupaYoshi> I am in gparted.
<SupaYoshi> But in gparted (live cd/usb)
<OerHeks> not gparted, that one cannot handle gpt too, is it?
<SupaYoshi> It wont let me resize either the LVM or the other extended partition.
<SupaYoshi> It cannot?
<SupaYoshi> http://gparted.org/livecd.php im using this.
<SupaYoshi> But?
<OerHeks> oh it can.
<SupaYoshi> Yeah..
<SupaYoshi> But so why cant i resize the partition sizes? O.o
<SupaYoshi> I cannot of the LVM or the Extended partition.
<SupaYoshi> Picture :D https://s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujxmyuGuoXk-GfH0k5FQ6yzCtWZebByjJOQQn36LHFb0/IMG_20141227_215158.jpg
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: What are you trying to do?
<SupaYoshi> Flannel, trying to reduce the size of /dev/sdb5 to 110 GB or so.
<SupaYoshi> So I can put it on my 120 GB ssd.
<SupaYoshi> (clonezilla)
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: You first need to shrink the size of the LVM stuff "inside" the partition (to make it so you really do have 30GiB Unused)
<SupaYoshi> But it says Used: 148.81
<SupaYoshi> Yeahh!
<Flannel> right, you need to make that 120ish
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<SupaYoshi> :D But I cannot move that bar
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a window that was on a second screen
<SupaYoshi> Like I usually can. with gparted.
<SupaYoshi> So like.. How would I resize it / make it smaller?
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: That's because it's all used.  Your 150GB partition is completely full of LVM stuff.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I disconnected the screen and now I cant fint the window!
<SupaYoshi> Okay understood thanks mate
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: You need to use LVM tools, not gparted.
<SupaYoshi> So I need to boot into Linux?
<SupaYoshi> Okay. Never done that before man :D
<Flannel> You can probably use your liveCD
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: http://blog.shadypixel.com/how-to-shrink-an-lvm-volume-safely/
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do i bring the window over to the current screen
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9631766/ there
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: First you resize the partition(s) that are inside the LVM (like /, this will be ext3, ext4, etc, regular filesystems), then you'll use lvreduce to shrink the size of your logical volume, then you can shrink the size of the PV that the LV is inside of, etc.
<SupaYoshi> Okay cool
<SupaYoshi> I only have 1 partition inside of the LVm right?
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume is another one, that covers exactly what you're trying to do as well.
<Flannel> (It even shows your picture)
<SupaYoshi> Yeah I found that myself
<SupaYoshi> But my partition was already umounted.
<Flannel> And actually, the askubuntu link I gave also covers the volume group reduction, so that's closer to what you'll want.
<SupaYoshi> Do I do this from the gparted live cd?
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: Assuming the gparted liveCD has those commands (e2fsck, resize2fs, lvreduce, vgreduce, only the latter two are questionable) then yes.
<SupaYoshi> Flannel, okay cool. So If I follow the guide what has 17 likes, and 3 answers above it...
<SupaYoshi> I'm going to be fine
<SupaYoshi> correct?
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: The one with the half-dozen commands, yes.  That mirrors the link I gave you earlier, just with slightly more detail
<SupaYoshi> To be exact, this right? http://prntscr.com/5llo7w
<SupaYoshi> Sorry I am very insecure about tis.
<SupaYoshi> I made a backup of the drive but still
<SupaYoshi> Scarey
<thewrinkle> Can anyone tell me how I can find what is modifying my path?
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a window that was on a second screen
<MDTech-us_MAN> I disconnected the screen and now I cant fint the window!
<MDTech-us_MAN> *find
<thewrinkle> I know the path is globally set in /etc/environment and then user profiles should set the path in ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do i bring the window over to the current screen
<SupaYoshi> # lvreduce -L -1G /dev/vg_blah/lv_blah Does this mean minus 1 GB?
<rypervenche> SupaYoshi: Approximately 1 gigabyte, yes. It will not be exact, as it depends on the number of extents. Make sure you resize your file system before doing that though.
<SupaYoshi> Okay so
<SupaYoshi> Will this be correct?
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/5llt4r
<bonhoeffer> since iptables is not a service, but part of the kernel, there is no way to disable it, right?
<bonhoeffer> one can just give it zero rules
<SupaYoshi> Correction, http://prntscr.com/5llui9
<SupaYoshi> Flannel, do you think this lookks right? http://prntscr.com/5llui9
<SupaYoshi> I really don't understand what he means with lv_blah
<SupaYoshi> nad vg_blah
<SupaYoshi> :(
<OldMan> Hi all!
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: That's the name you gave your logical volume (LV) and volume group (VG) (traditionally it's LV* and VG* respectively)
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: so, your volume group is named "HOMESRV-vg"
<SupaYoshi> Yeah!
<SupaYoshi> Because the mount-point is named that way right?
<SupaYoshi> so I am wondering if I should do, umount /dev/HOMESRV-vg
<SupaYoshi> but that says, there is no such directory.
<SupaYoshi> So Im like, that must be wrong?
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: You're on your liveCD, so it's probably not mounted to begin with.
<SupaYoshi> Okay, understood.
<SupaYoshi> But, how would I interate these commands?
<rypervenche> bonhoeffer: It is both part of the kernel and a program.
<SupaYoshi> If I don't know what to exaclty type ?
<SupaYoshi> For the VG and LVM thing blah blah.
<SupaYoshi> I don't know where to find the correct naming for them.
<SupaYoshi> So idk what Im doing basically.?
<bonhoeffer> rypervenche: i’ve heard i can replace it with palantir — would that be a kernel modification?
<SupaYoshi> That's probally All I need to know since I know this.
<rypervenche> bonhoeffer: Depending on how your kernel is set up you could disable/blacklist the modules if they were built as modules. Otherwise, simply don't make any rules.
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: Look in the /dev/ directory, see if theyre there.
<bonhoeffer> got it
<mybox1776> Anyone here ever set up a surveillance system on Ubuntu?  If so, any good, failry easy ones to setup?
<Flannel> SupaYoshi: It may be that the liveCD doesn't have LVM stuff installed, so you'll need to install them, or find a different liveCD, or whatever.
<rypervenche> bonhoeffer: I've never heard of palantir.
<SupaYoshi>  http://prntscr.com/5lm1lk
<SupaYoshi> Okay!
<SupaYoshi> :D Thanks.
<skinux> I just copied a gEdit plugin directory to /.gnome2/gedit/plugins, but the plugin isn't showing up in Preferences->Plugins
<SchrodingersScat> !info zoneminder | mybox1776, Although, I've never used it personally, this is one
<ubottu> mybox1776, Although, I've never used it personally, this is one: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.26.5-1ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 1132 kB, installed size 9741 kB
<mybox1776> Sweet!  Thanks!   Googling it now.
<SchrodingersScat> mybox1776: the website: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<mybox1776> My flipn landlord wont believe his maintenence man is coming in my place
<mybox1776> I want to nail him -
<mybox1776> Awesome, thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> mybox1776: http://terminal28.com/how-to-install-and-configure-zoneminder-linux-cctv-debian/
<mybox1776> Looks pretty slick!
<osakiyama> hi
<mybox1776> I am in the process of building a new box - just got parts from new egg
<Chuck_Norris> mybox1776: /j #hardware
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a window that was on a second screen
<MDTech-us_MAN> I disconnected the screen and now I cant find the window!
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do i bring the window over to the current screen
<feurd> Hello! I have a script for rsync my /home/ directory on an external hard drive : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9631907/ In it, there's a test to check if my disk is present. And despite the fact that it is, the script keeps saying that it's not. Does someone have an idea why?
<teward> feurd: first question: is your system automatically mounting the drive at boot or no?
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: hm. try to catch the window by cycling through your open windows by alt+tab. if it's activated but still not shown, perhaps ctrl+alt+shift+left/right helps to bring it to another virtual desktop.
<teward> feurd: because the disk being present and the disk being mounted are different
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: if you don't find the window by cycling with alt+tab, perhaps it's closed. you could check that by inspecting the processes list.
<mybox1776> Whats /J #harware
<skinux> I can't seem to get gEdit to see this plugin no matter what directory I put it in.
<Chuck_Norris> mybox1776: a channel to chat about hardware
<mybox1776> woops duh
<mybox1776> thx
<Chuck_Norris> np
<feurd> teward, Well, it is indeed automatically mounting my discs (or I presume it does, because I don't do it myself). But I checked and the disc in question in correctly under /media/feurd/DEXTER, as it is specified on the script.
<teward> feurd: that... wasn't my question - the only time you'll see that directory if you've clicked the thing in the GUI and the system mounts it.
<SupaYoshi> http://mindbuffer.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/resize-root-filesystem-in-logical-volume/ Should I do this to resize my logical volume size?
<teward> feurd: if you DON'T click the icon or the name of the drive in the GUI file explorer, it won't mount it automatically.
<teward> feurd: so, after booting, have you gone in the file system to the root location and tried to access the path yourself?
<teward> feurd: or in the command line, gone to /media/ and made sure that entire path exists, WITHOUT clicking the icon for the external disk
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika
<MDTech-us_MAN> I juat tried that and now I cant even see Alt+Tab
<brent> feurd, im a bit of a noob here so excuse me if im in the wrong direction
<teward> feurd: because I too have an external disk, but it isn't automounted on a reboot, the GUI doesn't do that.
<brent> could you add it to the fstab file?
<MDTech-us_MAN> guess it now shows Alt+Tab on another screen
<feurd> teward, Sorry, I'm not sure I follow you completely. If I can access the disc through GUI, write on it, etc, doesn't it mean it's mounted?
<teward> feurd: you missed my point - did you reboot and then go via ***the command line*** to make sure the path actually exists
<feurd> teward, no I didnt.
<teward> feurd: because if you mean 'accessing via the gui' as in clicking the disk name under "Devices" that will automatically mount the disk
<feurd> teward, Ok, that's why I did.
<teward> feurd: the only way to ***guarantee*** the disk is always mounted is to put it into /etc/fstab and that will guarantee it is always mounted at boot
<teward> feurd: okay, then that's a form of manually mounting the disk
<brent> like i said :)
<feurd> teward, Ok I didn't know.
<feurd> brent, Indeed :)
<teward> feurd: that's why you get a 'doesn't exist' error - because /media/$USER/DEXTER will never exist until it's automatically created by the Files system
<teward> feurd: is it an NTFS partition?
<teward> (on that external disk)
<teward> or is it ext?
<brent> feurd, do you know how to add it?
<brent> theres a great gui program built in that makes it easy
<teward> brent: i was gonna help him with that oo ;)
<teward> brent: but GUIs?  not the best way
<teward> (badthings if the GUI is wrong)
<brent> with 2 clicks its done
<brent> hehe ok ill leave it for you ;)
<rypervenche> udev always messing things up :)
<teward> ^ that
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: okay, so Unity thinks you've still two screens enabled... that's the main problem, I think.
<brent> im talking about using "Disks"
<teward> ahhhh
<rypervenche> udisks rather
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika, so what do I do?
<MDTech-us_MAN> in Displays I only have one screen showing
<teward> brent: true, that could be done and work
<teward> brent: i thought you meant a separate utility :)
<teward> brent: tricky on NTFS mounts if you want some advanced options though
<feurd> teward, Ok. It's a bit weird, I'm not sure I understand quantum state where it's at the same time mounted and not mounted :) But anyway. I don't remember what format I use, but I'm sure it's not ext.
<teward> feurd: if you went via the files window, it's not mounted unless there's an eject button next to it
<feurd> I should probably format it in ext4 if I want to use it for backups.
<teward> feurd: the "Files" window (and Nautilus) is 'smart' but not automount smart
<feurd> teward, But there's a eject button
<MDTech-us_MAN> will "kill"ing unity log me out?
<teward> feurd: sure, after you open it, or on a removable drive that's standing by to be mounted.  but on boot it's not mounted by default
<Eliona23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<teward> and if you log out you're screwed there too
<feurd> teward, Ok, that's probably right.
<teward> feurd: i would use the Disks utility to make the mount point, and if you want your data accessible outside of Ubuntu, use whatever format is there now
<feurd> teward, But we agree that now, it's mounted. Right?
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: sure, that will log you out. can you reach the overview over the virtual desktops? it's on the dock, usually. if you're in the overview, you can grab the window and move it to another screen.
<teward> feurd: yes, right now, it's mounted - it's erroring when it gets unmounted somehow.
<Zemeio> Hi. So, I want to burn an ubuntu live CD, but I only have a CD, not a DVD. Anyone have a link to a CD image?
<teward> feurd: so, the solution is to set up the mount at boot, for your user to access it and such.
<feurd> teward, ok so the idea now is to make it automatically mounted?
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika, where is the overview?
<feurd> teward, all right, I follow your orders :)
<teward> feurd: i'd use the "Disks" utility (search it in the dash), and maybe brent can walk you through it
<teward> i have to take the girlfriend out on the date today :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dont see it
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: it's usually the lowest button on the dock
<Bashing-om> Zemeio: The only image I am aware of that will fit on a CD in the 'buntu sisterhood is the 'minimal" install . Not to be entered into light heartedly.
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: if you're on a laptop, you might also want to try the key on your keyboard that tells the system to switch between screens
<feurd> teward, I don't have anything called Disks...
<Zemeio> Bashing-om Thanks
<Bashing-om> Zemeio: I take it a USB is not an option ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don'e have that button though I remember having it on another one of my systems
<MDTech-us_MAN> this is a laptop, but it has no such button
<Zemeio> Bashing-om: It would be my first option, but apparently there are none I can use here =/
<squinty> feurd:  Disks > gnome-disk-utility (package name) > gnome-disks (name for terminal)  if running a current ubuntu version you should have it
<cpika> okay, MDTech-us_MAN. open a terminal and try 'xrandr --auto'
<Maryland_IT_Guy> Hello. Does anybody know of a good resource with labs/book/training for advanced network analysis for tcpdump? More along the lines of security analysis, malware traffic/intrusion detection. I'd appreciate it.
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: that might update the system
<feurd> squinty, Oh ok, I'm in it.
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: wireshark might have some good resources.
<xamxam> Hi, How can i restore ubuntu to its original state?
<jhutchins> xamxam: From what?
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: the thing is, I really need it to be tcpdump cli specific. I've done a fair amount of searching on the web and cannot come up with anything substantial. Tons of stuff on wireshark though.
<xamxam> i want to reinstall it, but i am thinking if i can just restore it to earliest possible time.
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: That's because wireshark is the tool for the job.
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: It's good enough that people don't put any effort into alternatives.
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: You can take the output of tcpdump and process it with wireshark.
<rypervenche> Maryland_IT_Guy: You can use tcpdump and tshark I think it's called, the CLI version of wireshark, and they will work well, but you need to know what you're looking for and create package captures to do exactly what you want.
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: Wireshark is not supported/allowed where I work. Lol. I know how to use wireshark rather well.
<xamxam> like freshly install ubuntu. i have changed quite a lot of things, and messed up many of its settings and programs, restoring to raw OS is what i am looking for.
<rypervenche> s/package/packet/
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: tcpdump is ok if you know what you're looking for, like the traffic for a DHCP session.
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: If they don't want you seeing what wireshark can show you, trying to see it with tcpdump is probably not a good alternative.
<feurd> teward, Well, my external drive was set to automatic mounting. So the original explanation doesn't stand anymore.....
<rypervenche> feurd: When you boot up your system, run "df -hT" and provide us with its output s'il te plaît.
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: I oversee a contract for the government. They only allow CLI on the analysis machine.
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: not my decision.. lol
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: if it was up to me, I'd be using wireshark only.
<feurd> rypervenche, I do that now.
<jhutchins> Maryland_IT_Guy: Just left a contract for the GSA myself.  You can record the info with tcpdump and analyse it on another machine, or use the CLI variants of wireshark.
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: that is not an option, I'm not an admin and they don't allow wireshark as authorized software.
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: or tshark for that matter.
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: tcpdump is literally the only thing I can use. I know the basics. I can filter for certain hosts, ports, strings, snaplength, etc, etc
<EriC^^> xamxam: you can backup your stuff and installed programs and reinstall
<EriC^^> xamxam: for future reference you can dd the installation if you want to later restore it
<EriC^^> or use lvm for snapshots or something
<bekks> xamxam: Or create a simple backup-
<bekks> !backup | xamxam
<ubottu> xamxam: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Maryland_IT_Guy> jhutchins: anyway, I'm going to continue to search the web for answers. Thanks for your input jhutchins.
<jhutchins> xamxam: Linux does not take snapshots when changes are made, that's up to you to do manually.
<rypervenche> Maryland_IT_Guy: Then you will need to use that for your needs, but it sounds to me like you need to know more about what you should be searching for. If they don't allow you to use the tools you need though, then you should either be an admin, the admin there should be doing this, or you should have a talk with them to allow you to use the tools you need.
<feurd> rypervenche, Here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9632053/
<brent> wb feurd
<rypervenche> feurd: Ok, well first thing is first. You do not want to backup your data to a vfat file system :)
<feurd> rypervenche, Mhmm maybe I would if I knew what it was ;)
<Maryland_IT_Guy> rypvervenche: I do know what I'm searching for, and I am capable of doing the job with the tools I have. I'm just trying to get a more comprehensive understanding about tcpdump. It's a sophisticated tool with a ton of different switches and capabilities that I don't fully understand yet.
<rypervenche> feurd: Secondly, we'll want to make sure that you have the correct path set up, you may have it set up incorrectly: namei -om /media/feurd/DEXTER/save/rsync/home
<rypervenche> feurd: But the second part is not really necessary right now since you'll be reformatting :)
<adrian15> So I have a wrong sudoers file. I cannot run: sudo -i . Why Ubuntu software center lets me install "Extreme Tux Racer"? Is it a bug ?
<feurd> rypervenche, shouldn't I format it in ext4?
<EriC^^> adrian15: it doesn't use sudo
<rypervenche> feurd: Yep. I was just giving you a solution to see why it wasn't working, but it won't matter anyways since we'll be reformatting. Yes, ext4 would be good.
<bekks> adrian15: Why did you change your sudoers file in a wrong way?
<adrian15> bekks: It's a for Rescatux demo video so that I can regenerate them. I was hoping not being able to install programs because of sudo problems.
<adrian15> EriC^^:  What does it use then? Being inside admin group or something ?
<feurd> rypervenche, Ok so first, I format it. Let's see after that.
<rypervenche> feurd: D'accord, sounds good.
<EriC^^> adrian15: it asks for your password before installing software
<adrian15> EriC^^: Yes, that's right. And how does it validate that I'm the right person for installing software ?
<bekks> EriC^^: And then? How does it get root privileges without sudo? :)
<Maryland_IT_Guy> rypervenche: Thanks for the help!
<rypervenche> Maryland_IT_Guy: https://danielmiessler.com/study/tcpdump/ is a good beginning guide. For more in-depth things, you'll need to first know what you need/want to do then ask those questions.
<EriC^^> bekks: it doesn't use sudo
<EriC^^> bekks: it uses some sort of apt daemon thingy
<bekks> EriC^^: Then what does it use? How does it get root privileges otherwise?
<EriC^^> you can install packages and remove them from the software center with the package sudo uninstalled
<bekks> There is no such thing as "apt daemon".
<Maryland_IT_Guy> rypervenche: Thanks a lot. Great article. I read that a few weeks ago, but I should read it again. :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika
<MDTech-us_MAN> I ran the command and nothing
<MDTech-us_MAN> should I have run it as root?
<EriC^^> bekks: i dont know, when you get the box to enter your password press on details it mentions a service
<EriC^^> bekks: it's not sudo though and will run and install without sudo installed
<Tom_> Hello there. Was just wondering if anyone has a way of creating a windows bootable USB, while inside of Ubuntu? Tried netbootin & winusb, however, can't seem to get any of those 2 working.
<EriC^^> adrian15: what are you trying to achieve?
<EriC^^> adrian15: not being able to install programs?
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika?
<adrian15> EriC^^: bekks: Action: org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages ; Provider: Apt Daemon
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: I really don't know. but I don't have experience with dual monitors either. repeat your initial question so that someone else can give you more tips :(
<adrian15> EriC^^: Something visual about the user no longer being in sudoers (because of sudoers being wrong). I could do some terminal but I wish there was something visual.
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a window that was on a second screen
<MDTech-us_MAN> I disconnected the screen and now I cant find the window!
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do i bring the window over to the current screen
<k1l> use the show desktop thing in the launcher and drag and drop the window to the first screen then
<MDTech-us_MAN> k1l, I don't have that "thing"
<adrian15> EriC^^: bekks: It seems that there is an aptdaemon: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/ .
<sloppeng> Anyone else having problems resizing webapp windows with 14.10?
<MDTech-us_MAN> for whatever reason
<k1l> MDTech-us_MAN: what desktop?
<k1l> MDTech-us_MAN: what ubuntu version?
<MDTech-us_MAN> 14.04.1
<MDTech-us_MAN> desktop you mean as in window system?
<MDTech-us_MAN> if so, I have the default
<MDTech-us_MAN> i think its called unity or gnome or something like that
<k1l> MDTech-us_MAN: press super+w
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> I did
<MDTech-us_MAN> I see the windows that are on this screem
<MDTech-us_MAN> but not any others
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am sure I did no close them
<k1l> use alt+tab. if its not on there its closed
<MDTech-us_MAN> one of the windows is XChat. as you can see, its still open and connected: maxwell_
<squinty> MDTech-us_MAN:  left hand side of the unity screen, right click on the relevant app in the panel and see if it listed there
<karolkens> wow dat irssi clnt
<MDTech-us_MAN> squinty, its there. I even see someone PMed me on IRC lol
<MDTech-us_MAN> its showing a notification
<adrian15> EriC^^:  bekks : I'm also able to add users to my system. Anyways it does not matter. I'll use the command line instead for an example.
<MDTech-us_MAN> which means it is running
<EriC^^> adrian15: you can boot into recovery mode and fix the sudoers file if you want
<k1l> MDTech-us_MAN: click on the "workspaceswitcher" which gives an overview
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dont have such a thing im my launcher
<MDTech-us_MAN> *in
<adrian15> EriC^^: No problem about it. That's what I'm demoing in Rescatux. Being able to repair it. I just wanted to show something more visual about you messing up with sudoers. Not having to type "sudo ls -l /root" and seeing that it does not work.
<EriC^^> adrian15: ok
<EriC^^> adrian15: how'd you edit the sudoers file btw?
<EriC^^> adrian15: you should always use visudo for that
<adrian15> EriC^^: Originally ? With sudo sudoedit /etc/sudoers . With Rescatux I think I also emulate visudo although it's not strictly needed because I'm modifying it from a live cd.
<squinty> MDTech-us_MAN:  fwiw, I just unhooked my external from my laptop, and then right clicked on the app that was open in the other monitor (firefox), then clicked on Firefox Web Browser and it automatically came up again on my laptops main screen.
<adrian15> EriC^^: If you were interested I'm just re-recording: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAnmvaGvDfc with Ubuntu before and Ubuntu after in addition to what you see in the video.
<MDTech-us_MAN> :|
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: or try the following: install arandr ('sudo apt-get install arandr'), launch it and try to deactivate the second monitor.
<EriC^^> adrian15: sudoedit doesn't protect from anything, you have to use visudo
<EriC^^> adrian15: sudo visudo
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika, it shows nothing else
<MDTech-us_MAN> just LVDS1
<adrian15> EriC^^: Anyway it does not matter because I'm using a live cd. Anyways it's good to know that instead of sudoedit it's recommend to use visudo. Are there any technical reasons for that advice ? I thought that sudoedit was as safe as visudo.
<cpika> oh.
<MDTech-us_MAN> and gray space around it
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: that means your system is aware of the second monitor being unplugged. have you tried what squinty suggested? i.e. assuming your lost app is pidgin, you go to the launcher, right-click its button and then choose 'pidgin instant messenger' (or however it's called).
<squinty> MDTech-us_MAN:  might want to install Unity Tweak tool (available in repo) and see if anything on Switcher tab/icon is relevant for your situation
<MDTech-us_MAN> cpika, I tried what squinty suggested, but it doesn't appear
<adrian15> EriC^^: Ok, visudo avoids this kind of problems. http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/27595 . So I did the right thing (for my demo :) ) when I used sudoedit.
<cpika> MDTech-us_MAN: even if it doesn't appear, perhaps its activated. then try ctrl+alt+shift+left/right to move the window
<EriC^^> adrian15: visudo will check the syntax and if it finds that the sudoers file is broken it will tell you about it, sudoedit wont
<MDTech-us_MAN> yahoo!!!!
<MDTech-us_MAN> squinty pointed me in the right direction
<squinty> good to hear. :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> I had to go to workspace settings and enable the Workspace switcher
<MDTech-us_MAN> then I could access the hidden workspace and get to the programs open there
<cpika> glad you solved the problem!
<MDTech-us_MAN> though strange that the windows got abandoned on the other workspace instead of being forced onto the current one
<adrian15> EriC^^: I have added a suggestion at the video end so that people uses visudo instead of sudoedit ;) .
<EriC^^> adrian15: o/
<EriC^^> adrian15: as a side note, sudo has some pretty hilarious insults built in
<EriC^^> you can enable it in the sudoers file, and it will insult the crap ou tof you if you mess up your password
<buu> Hey, I'm using xfce4 (I think..) and it has a menu icon top left that looks like a white.. mouse?something? on a blue circle, the dropdown contains applications and folders and at the top is one called 'web browser'. How do I edit this application?
<Bashing-om> adrian15: ^^ Good for a chuckle when you are aggravated .
<cyberace_> hey guys need ya help
<cyberace_> so i 2 machines running the -ubuntu software center- 1 machine picks up -firestarter- when i type in firewall but the 2nd machine does not
<Bashing-om> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squinty> buu: right click on Web Browser (remove it if you want). if you want another browser listed there instead, find in Internet listing and then right click -> add to panel (or whatever)
<buu> um
<buu> squinty: When I right click the icon it just launches it
<Bashing-om> cyberace_: "Firestarter is therefore deemed abandoned software and has been removed from Ubuntu repositories as of 13.10 Saucy Firestarter is therefore deemed abandoned software and has been removed from Ubuntu repositories as of 13.10 Saucy " see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter .
<squinty> buu: might also want to check out Settings > Menu Editor
<modelengine> hello i am having ALOT of trouble setting up my samsung m2020 printer on linux
<modelengine> I really really need help with it if anybody can spare a few moments
<squinty> modelengine:  it is better to just state your exact problem and if someone can help they will reply.
<squinty> !details | modelengine
<ubottu> modelengine: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cyberace_> Thank you guys
<buu> squinty: Oh, heh
<modelengine> squinty, how to use paste bin?
<buu> squinty: Hey look, an actual working gui =]
<squinty> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squinty> buu: :)
<modelengine> squinty, thx i will use pastebin. just give me a few moments to fig this out
<squinty> modelengine:  no rush. :)  btw, I am not a printer expert so just field your question to the channel and as stated before if someone can help they will reply.  :)
<modelengine> so I used this site as a walkthru: http://karannangru.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/installing-samsung-printer-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<modelengine> I did everything to the letter, but I am stuck on the last part where it says rastertosamsungsplc. I can't find the file and even if I could, I am having trouble figuring out where it goes. I will follow with a screenshot.
<guest192415> Anyone know how to create a windows bootable USB in ubuntu? tried both WinUSB & unetbootin. No luck.
<shiggitay> guest192415, have you tried simply dd-ing?
<shiggitay> or you can use a windows VM and use a tool there
<guest192415> shiggitay: Indeed. after dd-ing & setting the device as bootable using Gparted, i attempt to boot from it and get a message saying something about "OS not found". Something in that sense
<shiggitay> ah
<shiggitay> :\
<shiggitay> then I dunnno
<shiggitay> sorr
<shiggitay> y
<guest192415> shiggitay: However, i have not attempted a windows VM yet. Kinda saving that as a last resort as im expecting it to take some time.
<shiggitay> heh yeah
<guest192415> shiggitay: Granted, if i knew that i would be troubleshooting for 4 hrs, i wouldve gone with that option first.
<shiggitay> I cannot guarantee that to work though
<shiggitay> just an idea
<modelengine> so this is what it says when i have finished with the driver install: http://imgur.com/zwjS6d4
<guest192415> shiggitay: Was kind of expecting the windows utility of creating usb devices to work under wine though. However, there was absolutely no response when attempting to start it
<modelengine> I just don't know how to move on from there.....
<guest192415> shiggitay: Currently managed to change the way grub is handled or whatever in WinUSB tho. And "Installation succeeded" happend now. So wish me luck! time to reboot and test it.
<modelengine> so what i need to know is where to find the 'raster....
 * daftykins strolls in
<modelengine> program that it states it needs in the window
<daftykins> !info rasterto
<ubottu> Package rasterto does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !find rasterto
<ubottu> File rasterto found in brother-lpr-drivers-extra, brother-lpr-drivers-mfc9420cn, cups, cups-filters, cups-filters-core-drivers, printer-driver-brlaser, printer-driver-gutenprint, printer-driver-ptouch, printer-driver-sag-gdi, printer-driver-splix
<cpika> modelengine: so, the message already tells you where the file will go: to /usr/libs/cups/filter/ ; so, you just need to find that file in your download
<modelengine> squinty, i would like to say that i quite like linux, but it has awful, let me restate that AWFUL support for printers
<daftykins> modelengine: plenty of packages that provide that it would seem
<shiggitay> guest192145: is your machine EFI booting?
<shiggitay> if it is you need to have some sort of EFI boot partition or something on the USB stuck
<shiggitay> er stick
<modelengine> cpika, thanks, but I guess i just need help finding the file.
<squinty> modelengine:  that screen says "rastertospl" not  rastertosamsungsplc   you may want to try the following to see the location of those files.   in a terminal type  sudo updatedb  (after a bit the prompt will re-appear).  now type  locate <filename>   replace filename with the name of the file you are searching for
<modelengine> squinty, thanks i will try that
<modelengine> squinty, so I did that, and the prompt with my username just reappeared like normal, but no file found
<cpika> modelengine: if 'locate' doesn't help you out, go to the folder you just downloaded from samsung, open a terminal there and type: find . -name "raster*"
<bekks> !rootirc | Guest2602
<ubottu> Guest2602: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<modelengine> cpika, so i did that, and this is what came up: http://imgur.com/HMqYwhN
<modelengine> cpika, squinty is there any way you could just login to my computer and do it for me? If you are ok with that???
<cpika> okay, so if you've ubuntu 64bit installed, you copy the file via 'sudo cp Downloads/uld/x86_64/rastertospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/'
<modelengine> cpika, so i can just type all that into a terminal and it should all work out then?
<cpika> modelengine: I think so
<spigot> I keep getting an "LSR safety check engaged" message from my two pci card serial ports. the hardware address and IRQ checks out with the output of lspci. where have I gone wrong?
<modelengine> cpika, thank you for helping me i will go try that
<incredisome> hey heyy
<incredisome> the alpha of my indie game is up at http://warnet.jit.su - its based on WarGames - any feedback is welcome
<k1l> incredisome: that better suits into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel since its not ubuntu tech support related.
<squinty> incredisome:  please read the channel guidelines
<incredisome> sorry
<incredisome> I was told this was the right channel
<incredisome> =/
<incredisome> my bad
<daftykins> by whom?
<incredisome> guy from electronics
<incredisome> ##electronics
<teward> incredisome: the person lied and gave you a wrong place - read the channel guidelines first
<daftykins> take him off your Christmas card list
<teward> !guidelines > incredisome
<ubottu> incredisome, please see my private message
<modelengine> cpika, it now doesn't have the raster problem, but now when I try to print this comes up in the print cue: http://imgur.com/LdCeMQm
<modelengine> everything is plugged in fine, there is no reason that I can see as to why it won't print
<modelengine> i even did a restart just to be sure
<anonymous__> yo
<cpika> modelengine: okay... do you use it as a network printer or is it plugged via usb?
<modelengine> usb
<anonymous__> 1 question, are you all on Anonymous OS_
<modelengine> oops, i mean: cpika : usb
<wildhorse> ..to convert a pendrive in a installation unit, with unetboting, the ISO should be there forever
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, actually printer support in Linux has gotten a lot better but from what I've seen HP and Canon provide drivers, not sure about Samsung
<modelengine> wafflej0ck, i know, when i've researched it, I have found supporting evidence to confirm that linux printer support has come a long way, but it's just not as easy as windows' plug n play
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, appears they have a proprietary driver too if you can't get the open source packages to wrok http://www.samsung.com/levant/support/model/SL-M2020/SAU
<anonymous__> Hello
<cpika> modelengine: let's check whether we copied the correct rasp... file. type 'uname -m' in a terminal and check whether it gives 'x86_64'.
<modelengine> cpika, ok, will do just sec
<modelengine> cpika, yup it says the 64 bit thing
<Pick54> Hello
<modelengine> cpika, when i type into search "printers" it comes up with printers and then it shows me that the samsung printer has a green check mark beside it. so, linux thinks everything is ok, i guess
<modelengine> wafflej0ck, thanks for the info i will check it out
#ubuntu 2014-12-28
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, np you can try lsusb to see connected USB devices too but like you said sounds like the system thinks it's all good too... not sure what else to check about the spooling
<modelengine> wafflej0ck, cpika: should i try to install it via the cups?
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, really recently I've just gone with the proprietary drivers for the printers cause then it installs the scanning capabilities too and SimpleScan does a nice job... simply scanning.  But if cpika can guide you on CUPS or has alternatives you may want to try that first to avoid installing binaries with no possibility of getting source.
<modelengine> wafflej0ck: cool, thanks
<modelengine> wafflej0ck: cpika: I did try installing it via cups first. do you think that may have messed something up?
<cpika> modelengine: hm, how exactly did you try to set up the printer? the folder you downloaded should include an install script...
<modelengine> cpika: is that the .sh file?
<cpika> modelengine: not sure what an incorrect cups setup can do. I would open a terminal and type: 'cd Downloads/uld' enter, and then 'sudo ./install.sh'
<cpika> modelengine: of course, the printer should be plugged in and turned on
<modelengine> cpika: ok just sec, oh, and yes it is plugged in and turned on :)
<Marasgeon> Hey guys in opensubtitles.org the site opens and pops up a window for username and password (authentication required, The site says "Meh"), what's the matter?
<squinty> Marasgeon:  not really on topic for this channel but that doesn't happen here.  maybe try clearing your browers cache
<Marasgeon> squinty: thanks a lot, I'll chech it
<modelengine> cpika: so after that it says this: http://imgur.com/7Wx33jM   what option should i choose?
<Ace2Race> hi can anyone teach me how to use aircrack
<squinty> Ace2Race:  not a topic for this channel
<Ace2Race> ok
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, since it's USB not network connected just do n, enter
<k1l> Ace2Race: not in this channel. if you need to use it you can take the time to read the manual. we are not helping here to hack the neighbours wifi
<Ace2Race> i understand
<modelengine> wafflej0ck: alrighty, it installed successfully. what would be my next step (sorry, I'm a real noob here)
<cpika> modelengine: try to print something
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, no worries just go try and print something is the easiest way
<cpika> modelengine: perhaps you will see the same printer several times (from the previous setup and from the new setup...) - try to choose the new one.
<Marasgeon> squinty: It worked, thank you very much, have  a good night!
<squinty> Marasgeon:  good to hear. :)
<modelengine> wafflej0ck: cpika: cool alright just sec
<cpika> wafflej0ck: would you generally prefer open-source drivers for printers, these days?
<Ace2Race> i need direct3d driver... but how do i get it
<modelengine> cpika: wafflej0ck: and to think you guys don't even get paid for this! Thank you soooooo much!!!
<modelengine> It worked!!!
<wafflej0ck> cpika, eh I just prefer open source if it's available and works, for the sake of being able to debug and just the better ethos
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, awesome glad to hear it
<wafflej0ck> cpika, but for printers specifically MFP stuff with scanners seems the proprietary stuff works well
<modelengine> wafflej0ck: cpika: I really appreciate the hour long free tech support you gave me. If I tried to call someone, I would be into it for over a hundred bucks right now!
<cpika> wafflej0ck: okay. and if they work, I find the open-source drivers more reliable, in general. and no problems with updates.
<cpika> modelengine: glad your problem is solved. have fun with your printer.
<modelengine> thanks both of you :)
<wafflej0ck> modelengine, don't remind me I charge $100 an hour... :)  really though no worries, you weren't being crazy and didn't take much time to solve, glad you're up and running
<modelengine> much appreciated
<c3m0> just a q i'm trying to setup cryptkeeper bu can't find system tools. i'm fairly new to linux in general
<azib> hi
<wafflej0ck> cpika, yeah for straight printing it's fine most of the time (apparently some problem in this specific case) and hplip is open source and typically works well and it looks like canon has GPL drivers too just no support offered http://www.usa.canon.com/nw3s/CanonUSA/DownloadContents/English/0100344001EN.htm
<wafflej0ck> cpika, I dunno about the Samsung ones though as I haven't had one of my own for a few years (had a cheap black and white laser one at some point but before I used Ubuntu daily)
<dunno> http://www.trafficswarm.com/url.pl?method=preview&urlid=2304862
<c3m0> If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated.
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, you have regular Ubuntu installed?
<c3m0> yep ubuntu 14.04.x
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, if so just hit winkey and type system and you should see matches you can also try settings that might be what you're after... I'm in Ubuntu Gnome edition so it's slightly different for the "control panel/settings" in here
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, the winkey in Ubuntu opens the dash (button the the top left and searches across all your apps (and other stuff)
<wafflej0ck> )
<wafflej0ck> I use too many parenthesis sorry bad habit from programming
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, did you install it and just trying to configure it or?
<c3m0> I already installed it via apt-get just need to configure
<c3m0> I need it to "attach" itself to top pannel basically
<c3m0> *panel
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, not sure as I haven't used it but in the comments someone says, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<wafflej0ck> they say if you run that in the command line it'll show up in the panel
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, just installed it since it looks interesting and it shows up in the Gnome tray here but yeah looks like that command should fix it in Unity
<c3m0> No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Panel' welp
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, hmm yeah that was for 12.04 actually... I wonder if you use dconf-editor or gconf-editor if you could find the appropriate setting but really not sure
<UnnamedUser9961> Had a quick question about networking.  I'm trying to share some folders from my trusty Ubuntu machine.  I have it partially working.  I can see windows shares in Ubuntu, but I can only see the ubuntu machine in windows - the shares are not showing up.  Any one think this could be a SMB version issue?
<c3m0> meh ... maybe i'll install ubuntu gnome have you used both reg ubuntu and gnome ? how do they compare ?
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, yeah I used Ubuntu from like 10.04 on pretty regularly and was using Unity till 12.04 (20-year.month) then I decided to try out KDE cause it was looking interesting and Unity changed some things I didn't like, KDE was cool but did take quite a bit in terms of resources, and was infinitely tweakable but I lost time tweaking it and messing with things, Gnome is clean and simple and more out of the way I'm really loving it bu
<wafflej0ck> t check out some vids first
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, you can actually just install gnome-desktop to try it out too
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, but if you like it I would clean install to get rid of the Unity stuff since I'm on SSD and space matters, plus just like things more "pure"
<wafflej0ck> so yeah now 14.04 Ubuntu Gnome edition
<Guest48251> Just want to report success with Acer C720 (Just installed 14.04 LTS, works great!)
<Guest48251> SO far, so good.
<Bashing-om> !yay | Guest48251
<ubottu> Guest48251: Glad you made it! :-)
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, just took a snapshot of my desktop http://imgur.com/embntT6
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, I have docky and conky running too for the panel and the widgets
<c3m0> I'm actually using vmware to use linux because there's something funky going on between linux and my g1 sniper5 mobo
<c3m0> that does look rather nice ...
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, yeah winkey still gives you a quick search like the dash too
<Guest48251> c3m0: So what is the funky stuff?
<c3m0> I read a while back that gigabytes dual bios thing was screwing with ubuntu installs
<c3m0> it's either that or my ram from an unknown manufacturer
<c3m0> but i highly doubt ram would have anything to do with an ubuntu install :p
<squinty> UnnamedUser9961:  might want to try  system-config-samba  (available via repo's)
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, yeah agree I imagine chipsets on the board are all Ubuntu is talking to at the lowest level
<Guest48251> c3m0: RAM is either good or bad or partially bad. But it can get in the way of an OS install if it is partially bad.
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, not sure about the gigabyte dual bios issue though
<c3m0> oh crap ... i've been using 2x4GB sticks from two different manufacturers one of which i have no idea who made them
<wafflej0ck> yeah you can run a memtest to figure out if it's RAM pretty easily though, lots of boot CDs will do it or in Grub pretty sure you can usually kick it off there too, but if the main system doesn't have a problem like random crashes it seems unlikely still
<c3m0> i mean 2x4GB x2 btw so 16GB total
<Guest48251> c3m0: About ram tests:  Plan to let it run for many hours. (Sometimes the defect(s) will show in the first few minutes, sometimes not so soon.)
<wafflej0ck> yeah takes time
<c3m0> i will do that
<Guest48251> c3m0: I usually do ram test at night, (while I sleep).
<Guest48251> or when at work.
<c3m0> brb gonna wipe this VM and try out ubuntu gnome :D
<Jabo> ubuntu gnome is all i use
<wafflej0ck> yeah aside from Nautilus dropping the split pane view I have very few complaints and that's a small one
<c3m0> I like ubuntu because when i used it in the past it was really hard to learn and the troubleshouting was unreal so it really thought me a lot
<c3m0> and then i started using windows again and i completely forgot
<wafflej0ck> eh it's okay you'll forget Windows just as easily :P
<Jabo> i don't like using windows now
<Jabo> i don't like how it *feels*
<c3m0> meh i can work with both
<wafflej0ck> I just installed some windows VMs using this ievms script for the sake of testing sites in IE and yeah it all came back to me but it does feel horrible now (granted these were XP images for some of them)
<c3m0> for some reason i hate the command line on windows though ...
<Guest48251> c3m0: Yea, no need to forget anything :)
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, it's terrible that's why :)
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, if they fixed the CLI to be POSIX compliant and had a package manager (which I think is coming in 10) I'd consider it again
<Guest48251> c3m0: Yea, I suppose cli on MS Windows feels a bit confining or limited after being exposed to ours
<c3m0> i think the furthest i got in windows cmd was "ipconfig" :D
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, the power shell and VBS scripts let you do a lot but they're still a nightmare
<wafflej0ck> as a web dev it's so much easier to find shell scripts that do what I need to get done, and so much great open source (and many times free) software really
<c3m0> alrighty gnome's almost installed
<wafflej0ck> I did Windows IT work and networking for years but got a BS in CS and do web development, much of the programming community is on OS X or Linux so really you're more on your own in Windows... Visual Studio is has been and is a pretty nice tool but they're playing catch up on the JS/Web Dev side for sure, a terminal and commands to make it POSIX compliant and a shell so you could run the same .sh files in Windows too would make i
<wafflej0ck> t more viable to me
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, cool
<wafflej0ck> </rant>
<kuchikuu> I have a fast question and I can't find the answer anywhere. Can Irssi list all the channels on the server?
<k1l> kuchikuu: no, use alis
<k1l> !alis | kuchikuu
<ubottu> kuchikuu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<deezed> ?
<kuchikuu> ah, but tha'ts specyfic for the servers that use it
<kuchikuu> what if I'm connecting to an unknown server
<kuchikuu> and I would like to see the channel list
<k1l> yes, it can list them but on big servers it will most likely crash the client
<kuchikuu> oki
<kuchikuu> Thank you~!
<c3m0> oh crap i forgot that installing vmware on a non os drive still still stores the actual data for the vms under documents
<wafflej0ck> c3m0, heh, sorry don't know VMWare, I use VirtualBox you can just move the files with VirtualBox and update the VM settings to point to the new location for the HDD
<Jabo> fa
<Jabo> fa
<c3m0> i can prob do that but this is my first time using vmware
<teward> wafflej0ck: ehhh, careful with that - the .vmx files like to be stupid and use hardcode paths sometimes
<c3m0> so no idea how ... guess i'll go ask my lord and savior googol
<teward> c3m0: i use VMware for my VM environment, are you using player or workstation
<c3m0> workstation
<teward> c3m0: you can remove the VM from Workstation without removing the files on disk
<teward> then "File">"Open" and navigate to wherever you moved the data to
<c3m0> tnx teward i'm gonna do that right now
<Delta706> Are there any developers who might be willing to improve a program for a modest inducement?
<c3m0> tnx for the help with that (i need dat ssd space) :D
<Edler> Hey guys
<kuchikuu> yo
<Edler> i need someone to help me with a very small bash script!
<kuchikuu> I'm a noob but maybe you can say what's going on and someone will answer:P
<Edler> you see, i want to always call the curl command with a --interface eth0:1 argument
<Edler> so my idea is to rename curl to curl-real
<kuchikuu> ~/bin
<kuchikuu> nano curl-real
<Edler> then create a bash script called curl, that would call the real curl and append that argument to the existing ones
<kuchikuu> write curl --interface eth:1 $1
<kuchikuu> then chmod +x curl-real
<Edler> $1 does the trick ?
<Edler> writes all arguments ?
<gr33n7007h> Edler, alias it?
<kuchikuu> of course if you allowed the bash shell to gain access to your ~/bin
<Edler> alright let me try it out!
<kuchikuu> All would be $@
<EriC^^> Edler: just alias it
<EriC^^> alias curl0='curl --interface eth0:1'
<EriC^^> then curl0 <arguments here>
<Edler> alright that worked
<kuchikuu> that's a nice idea XD surely easier than "my" way
<kuchikuu> what worked, alias or ~/bin ?
<Edler> but that didn't solve my real problem
<Edler> i moved curl to curl-real
<Edler> and wrote a script caleld curl
<Edler> this worked
<Edler> however my php5-curl is still failing
<Edler> doesn't php5-curl simply call curl?
<wafflej0ck> Edler, you can check the source
<kuchikuu> probably  it calls curl, but not the curl-real
<Edler> yup but it's not
<wafflej0ck> Edler, looks like it uses libcurl so maybe doesn't call the system command just uses the library
<Edler> i see
<Edler> so that's the problem
<EriC^^> Edler: can't you set the option for it to use eth0 somewhere?
<Edler> that's what i'm trying now
<Edler> CURLOPT_INTERFACE
<sector_0> does anyone know how to ignore package conflicts when installing new packages?
<sector_0> currently I have the proprietary ATI drivers installed and they're conflicting with the wine1.6 installation
<sector_0> so I wann know if there's anyway I can ignore that conflict for now
<daftykins> maybe ask the wine people in #winehq
<wafflej0ck> Edler, yeah looks like you want http://php.net/manual/en/function.curl-setopt.php
<allmountainpro> any advice on dual booting linux beside windows?
<sector_0> allmountainpro, what kind of advice do you need?
<jeffrey_f> allmountainpro: what is your desired outcome.  Please explain what os's, etc
<squinty> allmountainpro:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  see if anything applicable for your system
<allmountainpro> sector_0: how to do it from live cd without breaking windows
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: do what?
<sector_0> allmountainpro, well it's actually not that hard
<sector_0> when you install from a liveCD you'll be given the option to install alongside the existing OS
<sector_0> which in this case would be windows
<allmountainpro> sector_0: i want to install it on wifeys laptop as she has better hardware for coding, testing etc
<jeffrey_f> allmountainpro: BUT, just in case, make sure you have a backup of your data.
<sector_0> allmountainpro, like I said after you run the installation program, you'll be given an option to install alongside the existing windows OS
<sector_0> after that, it's just a matter of setting up a couple thing (username, location etc)
<sector_0> but mostly the installation script takes care of everything
<sector_0> you don't really have to do/know much
<runbum> I was formatting an external hard drive in ubuntu 14.10, when the process was interrupted. Now I can't get my drive to mount. It's a new drive, so there is no data I need to recover. I just need to know if there is any way to get it to mount.
<daftykins> nuke it?
<daftykins> why mount what isn't working?
<runbum> I accidentally cancelled the formatting process.
<squinty> allmountainpro:  some rascals seem to experience problems when toggling on the "download updates and priority software" during the installation.  might want to enable those after installation has finished.
<daftykins> runbum: so do it again...?
<jeffrey_f> runbum: System Tools>>Preferences>>disks.  Remove the partition and reinstate it and try again
<runbum> It won't mount.
<jeffrey_f> runbum: make sure you have the right disk
<daftykins> runbum: mounting is the process of gaining access to a file system, you didn't format, therefore you cannot mount. i think you're using the wrong term.
<runbum> OK, thanks. I'm kind of new to this.
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, yeah I second everything sector_0 said and would emphasize make a full backup before you make major changes like this
<Edler> hey guys
<Edler> need help with something else now
<Edler> http://pastebin.com/mFE3C96s
<Edler> here's my network interfaces
<Edler> when i use curl it uses eth0 by default
<Edler> what should i do so that the eth0:1 becomes the default one
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, if you have a large enough extra drive you can use clonezilla to duplicate the disk to image files that can be restored with the same clonezilla boot CD
<Edler> or that the eth0:1 information/ip become the eth0
<Edler> what would the new configuration be ?
<Edler> can i just change auto eth0 eth0:1 to auto eth0:1 eth0 ?
<sector_0> allmountainpro, also after the installation, after the POST screen you'd be prompted to select which OS to load
<sector_0> and that's about it
<wafflej0ck> Edler, no you'd want to change the iface lines since those are defining the IPs to be used for the different interfaces, don't believe the auto line will matter...
<Edler> so in the iface lines i just swap the word eth0 with eth0:1 and vice versa ?
<wafflej0ck> Edler, yeah believe that would do it, you may need to ifdown and ifup the interface or restart though not entirely sure how to have it reload the file, auto just tells it to fire up those interfaces when ifup -a is run
<wafflej0ck> Edler, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/interfaces.5.html
<wafflej0ck> Edler, also hope this is a machine you can login to locally cause otherwise fiddling with the network config is risky business
<runbum> Hi again. I went to the disk utility, and it says my external hard drive is all unallocated space. There are no partitions, it seems. So how can I format it?
<daftykins> runbum: make a partition. use gparted.
<allmountainpro> sector_0: thanks a bunch
<runbum> ok. Does it matter where I place the partition?
<Guest48251> runbum: What type of partition(s) do you want to use?  And what filesystem do you want to use?
<daftykins> runbum: what are you trying to do? why not just one from the start to the finish?
<wafflej0ck> runbum, in the disks interface you should be able to add a new partition, then you should be able to select format... like daftykins says gparted is the trusty older one, once you have a partition made and format the partition with some filesystem then you can mount it
<Edler> i swapped my eth0 and eth0:1 interfaces
<Edler> but curl magically switched as well!
<allmountainpro> sector_0: do you by chance know how to make my external hdd a working linux box? not a live session but a full versionn that will boot when i plug it in and change the bios to boot off external hdd
<Edler> it's using eth0:1 by default
<Edler> why? how odes curl decide which interface to choose by default ?
<runbum> I want to use eft4. That is why I was formatting. To change from ntfs.
<Guest48251> runbum: (If it is unallocated space, you'll first create partition(s), and them format them.)
<gr33n7007h> !info cfdisk
<daftykins> *ext4
<ubottu> Package cfdisk does not exist in utopic
<gr33n7007h> !info cfdisk
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: do that in PM when you're not sure :)
<sector_0> allmountainpro, never did it, but it should be too hard
<gr33n7007h> daftykins, ok :)
<runbum> OK. Like I said, I'm new to this. I only want one partition.
<sector_0> if you boot from the liveCD with the external HDD plugged in, does it show up as a drive?
<daftykins> runbum: so what do you mean asking 'where' to put it?
<daftykins> help us out here.
<Guest48251> runbum: So if it is an external HD, (and you're not in need of non-destructive partitioning, just use fdisk or cfdisk to create a partition). I prefer fdisk
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, I sort of did this to setup an external USB drive (1TB) to run clonezilla to be able to backup/restore systems without even needing a CD but it took some fiddling
<allmountainpro> sector_0: not too sure,  let me try and ill get back on here and let you know  from live session
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: care to elaborate?
<runbum> Thanks Guest 48251. I'll try that, and get back to you if there are any probs.
<Guest48251> runbum: fdisk /dev/sdf (where sdf is really the drive you are wanting to partition) sudo fdisk -l  #To list drives and their respective partitions.
<daftykins> i already said gparted.
<daftykins> way to confuse the newbie ;)
<squinty> yep
<runbum> thanks
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: id like mine to run linux
<Guest48251> runbum: If you want to use a GUI tool, use gparted as daftykins suggests.
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, looks like there are some instructions here that basically say to just disable/disconnect the internal drive then do a regular install to the USB drive, but I personally did something to setup the USB drive to be formatted properly to boot (think it had to have some small partition aligned at the right sector for it to work) but perhaps these instructions work https://www.suse.com/communities/conversations/how-cr
<wafflej0ck> eate-external-usb-bootable-linux-hard-drive-without-dual-boot/
<liberalPIGS> runbum: Yes
<liberalPIGS> wafflej0ck: sure
<runbum> I need to keep it simple, so I'll try the GUI option with gparted first. Thanks again.
<liberalPIGS> allmountainpro: disconnect it first
<allmountainpro> liberalPIGS: disconnect which?
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, ignore liberalPIGS
<wafflej0ck> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wafflej0ck> sorry liberalPIGS sending nasty PMs
 * phunyguy looks up
<allmountainpro> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Stefany23>  Never Pay for Porn ever again. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<allmountainpro> who is the operator here
<allmountainpro> kick liberalpigs, calling me names in pm
<phunyguy> sorry, chanserv is having some issues
<teward> phunyguy: i think its called lag ;)
<phunyguy> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<allmountainpro> teward: walmart connection ;)
<teward> lol
<phunyguy> allmountainpro: also, that person is now removed from the channel, but that won't stop the PMs.
<phunyguy> can't do anything about those.
<allmountainpro> phunyguy: thats ok lol
<Guest48251> Do we have a keboard configuration for Chromebook Acer C720 ?
<jasonjckn> when I install NVIDIA drivers, then apt-get upgrade it breaks the installation, has anyone else seen this?
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: IF you install from Nvidia, then it is not a part of ubuntu proper, 3rd party software that the system can not track.
<ablest1980> how do i completely remove edubuntu for ubuntu
<ablest1980> i uninstalled and sys still shows edubuntu
<daftykins> "sys" ?
<ablest1980> ubuntu
<ablest1980> system
<daftykins> "sys still shows edubuntu" via what?
<ablest1980> i had ubuntu theni installed edubuntu i removed ebuntu
<ablest1980> i had ubuntu
<ablest1980> then i installed edubuntu over ubuntu
<daftykins> i don't need your life history, i'm asking where you see it call it edubuntu.
<ablest1980> i want to to complete remove edubuntu and go back to ubuntu
<moag> hi all, please is there a safe way to download kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<moag> like https, signatures, checksums at least? thanks
<ablest1980> when startup  and login menu
<belal122> hi
<runbum> I attempted to use gparted two times, to format my external HD, and it crashed my computer both times. I'm wondering if this is because I destroyed the original ntfs filesystem when I accidentally interrupted my initial attempt to format.
<belal122> run, but if you try to reformat it (not quick format) then that should fix it.
<daftykins> runbum: nope, makes no sense. if you just tried, run "dmesg | tail" in a terminal and share it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ablest1980> how do i restore ubuntu without losing my apps and settings?
<daftykins> find out a list of packages in edubuntu, remove them... reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<runbum> OK. Thanks.
<purnanand> Hi friends happy  Xmas!!
<jasonjckn> Bashing-om: i just tried installing nvidia current package instead and now it doesn't boot
<daftykins> nvidia-current tends to put on nvidia-304 which is ancient
<jasonjckn> what packgae do I use?
<daftykins> jasonjckn: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> then try nvidia-331, depends on your card.
<jasonjckn> can I get 343 anywhere?
<daftykins> maybe via xorg edgers PPA, but we don't recommend PPAs
<daftykins> don't fall into the youthful trap of thinking that updated drivers will make life hugely different, it's only if you have a very recent card you need updated
<purnanand> I want to download ubuntu cloud on my lappy. for that what is the steps i follow?
<Mega1> hello
<Mega1> how do you set up a ftp shared folder in ubuntu
<daftykins> why are you using FTP?
<Mega1> for remote access
<anwarhsagor> is anyone there???
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: Did you purge the proprietary Nvidia driver prior to installing from the software respository ? now there is a driver conflict ?
<purnanand> yes
<jasonjckn> Bashing-om: yes
<anwarhsagor> hey???
<daftykins> Mega1: install openssh-server then use SFTP, no need for unencrypted nasty tech from the 90s
<jasonjckn> Bashing-om: i'm going to try 331
<bubbasaures> anwarhsagor, If you have an support issue state it for help.
<anwarhsagor> how can i install software offline???
<daftykins> obtain the .deb's and install them
<Mega1> daftykins: but will all users have access to same folder
<anwarhsagor> thanks @daftykins
<jasonjckn> purging nvidia-* still leaves my installation broken :(
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: might se what is suggested .. -> ubuntu-drivers list <- .
<anwarhsagor> i added some apps to start up menu...bt they don't load at start up... why???
<purnanand> hi friend , @daftykins, I want to download ubuntu cloud on my lappy. for that what is the steps i follow?
<EriC^^> anwarhsagor: which apps
<squinty> purnanand:  http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<purnanand> how to check MAAS availabilty?
<anwarhsagor> Eric^^: cairo clock and amor
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: With the problems you are having, this is not hybrid graphics we are trying to address is it ?
<daftykins> purnanand: read the ubuntu website for how to get started.
<revo> eric how u doing...its acer from yesterday :)
<jasonjckn> Bashing-om: by hybrid you mean SLI? no
<EriC^^> revo: hey :)
<revo> ended up having to clean all data and just installed ubuntu
<runbum> daftykins - I posted the results of mseg | tail. I
<daftykins> runbum: oh right, with my nickname to highlight me?
<revo> still having problems at boot (takes to long) but i dont know why ince there is no grub menu
<runbum> OK. Sorry.
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: 2 graphics cards, one integrated in the mother board, the other as a PCIE added card . Can be problematic .
<EriC^^> revo: hmm
<jasonjckn> Bashing-om: i don't have an integrated graphics
<revo> yeah...acer revo
<EriC^^> revo: check dmesg
<purnanand>  how to check MAAS availabilty?
<revo> sorry whats that (dmesg)?
<mint> does anyone know how to disable internal hdd
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: Then should be straigt forwad, purge Nvidia , and install from repo. Should be good to go . (??)
<EriC^^> revo: type dmesg in a terminal
<rewun> ?
<revo> ahhh...ok
<purnanand>  how to check MAAS server about  ubuntu cloud availabilty?
<Bashing-om> forward*
<rewun> hi
<daftykins> purnanand: read the website and stop bugging us
<EriC^^> revo: it has a timestamp on the left, you might be able to see what it's taking long to do
<squinty> jasonjckn:  might also want to rename your xorg.conf file if one exists or was used for previous kernel
<revo> its a big list, ill upload to pastebin
<_sb> !google | daftykins
<EriC^^> ok
<ubottu> daftykins: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rewun> hallo
<rewun> sprechen Sie Deutsch?
<Bashing-om> squinty: jasonjckn ! +1 .. good call .
<daftykins> _sb: reading the website about a product is not telling someone to google. do not highlight me with trivial rubbish again.
<rewun> kjkjkj
<rewun> ;l;
<revo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9632958/
<squinty> !de | rewun
<EriC^^> !de | rewun
<ubottu> rewun: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<daftykins> runbum: are you gonna paste it where i can see it?
<daftykins> runbum: (the link to the paste)
<mint> does anyone know how to disable internal hdd
<runbum> OK. Hold on a sec...
<rewun> danke shoen ubottu
<EriC^^> mint: you can maybe turn it off
<wafflej0ck> mint, depends on what you mean by disable, no need to repeat your question quickly though
<EriC^^> mint: udisksctl --detach -b /dev/sdX
<jasonjckn> how do I chroot into ubuntu installation from livecd and still have WIFI working inside the chroot, pinging google fails. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9632961/
<runbum> 9632951
<daftykins> jasonjckn: copy the /etc/resolv.conf from the host to the /mount/point/etc/resolv.conf
<jasonjckn> daftykins: i tried that
<jasonjckn> no luck
<daftykins> jasonjckn: write nameservers into it directly
<jasonjckn> kk
<jasonjckn> good idea
<mint> wafflej0ck: i am trying to make a portable linux hdd, instruct says i have to disable internal hdd
<jasonjckn> daftykins: that fixed it thanks!
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> not really surprised though ;)
<wafflej0ck> mint, yeah so you may be able to disable it in your BIOS if not honestly removing the HDD may not be a bad plan, they're typically one of the easier components to remove assuming you don't have a mac or netbook it shouldn't be too bad if you can't disable it within the BIOS settings
<Bashing-om> jasonjckn: Single hard drive, ubuntu installed to sda1; then my way -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done , sudo chroot /mnt . check that networking works -> ping -c3 google.com .
<mint> wafflej0ck: eww that means opening my laptop lol. why so difficult lol
<runbum> Not sure if the paste was helpful. It came after I did a manual shutdown, and rebooted, after my computer froze.
<wafflej0ck> mint, hehe well what kind of laptop is it?
<wafflej0ck> mint, with dell's it's like 2 screws
<wafflej0ck> mint, but would check out the manual
<wafflej0ck> mint, perhaps the BIOS allows you to just disable the drive without any physical stuff
<wafflej0ck> mint, what's the laptop model
<daftykins> runbum: nope you didn't even give it in click friendly form :( this is an install not a live session, yes?
<purnanand> http://maas.ip/MAAS/  not  working?
<runbum> How about I just paste it to the chat here?
<soee> if i change GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub do i have to do anything else to have the changes applied except rebooting ?
<daftykins> purnanand: that's not a website
<revo> Eric: was this info for me ??? !de | rewun
<mint> wafflej0ck: i have a toshiba c50
<purnanand> then what?
<daftykins> runbum: just no, never.
<wafflej0ck> soee, yeah believe it's, sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub, google it though to verify
<wafflej0ck> !grub > soee
<ubottu> soee, please see my private message
<daftykins> runbum: so run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<runbum> OK.
<EriC^^> revo: no
<revo> ok
<revo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9632958/
<Bashing-om> soee: for a change in any of grub's files to propogate to the system, run terminal command -> sudo update-grub <-.
<purnanand> then how to do this "Access the MAAS UI at http://maas.ip/MAAS/ and follow the instructions to create the administrator, then login with those credentials"?
<EriC^^> revo: this is mine, im trying to see if there's something that's obviously wrong
<EriC^^> revo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9632978/
<revo> but is your duo boot or single ?
<soee> Bashing-om, wafflej0ck thanks
<daftykins> purnanand: the IP of your system, of course.
<wafflej0ck> Bashing-om, ah right thx for correcting, np soee
<revo> ive had to completly remove windows and dos because i couldnt get them to boot yestedrday...
<revo> then i just installed xubuntu 14.10LTS today, but for some reason boot is still slow
<daftykins> lol DOS
<daftykins> 14.10 is _NOT_ LTS.
<purnanand> how to check the IP of your system, of course?
<purnanand> how to check the IP of your system, of course?
<revo> ok,, sorry, imeant to say after installing it updated to 14.10
<EriC^^> revo: mine's a dual boot
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter though
<purnanand> my os is ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<EriC^^> up until the adding swap part we're almost at the same time
<EriC^^> ( 14-15secs or so)
<revo> what happens after ?
<wafflej0ck> mint, looks like 2 screws for that as well, honestly I'd just do this, but I did IT work for a long time so I'm comfy with working with computers, but really think it's something anyone could do just be a bit careful if you decide to give it a go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_GUsBmhZfE and make sure you unplug and pull the battery first
<WillW> Hello all, I'm trying to network share a folder, which resides on an ntfs partition mounted on boot via fstab, and I want the folder to be accessible on the network on both Ubuntu and Windows machines, but when trying to access it on the networked machine(even after checking the 3 options in nautilus), the client PC says "failed to mount windows share: permission denied". Here is the line in fstab mounting the partition: http://pasteb
<revo> Eric: i just let ubuntu delete all my system and install OS...dint touch any partion or did any changes toinstallation
<daftykins> WillW: your pastebin link was chopped off at the end of your message
<WillW> daftykins http://pastebin.com/r8ci4A2i
<daftykins> WillW: your space after "defaults," isn't wise
<teward> WillW: no space - it messes with the fstab arguments
<runbum> daftykins - Sorry, but was the second part of that command "sudo parted - 1" or did I misread?
<teward> as fstab expects space-delimited arguments (but the options stuff needs to be all together in one blob without spaces)
<daftykins> runbum: lowercase L, "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<runbum> thx
<allmountainpro> hey i am trying to disable internal hdd. any ideas? cant do it in bios
<EriC^^> revo: i've no idea
<WillW> thanks, I'll reboot and report if that wasnt the problem
<revo> dammm...mine looks nothing like yours, you have BIOS start and them jumping to memory straight after....
<revo> mines just all over the place
<EriC^^> revo: do you still have the grub entry for windows there?
<revo> no
<revo> all deleted
<EriC^^> type grep Windows | /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<revo> one sec
<EriC^^> sorry without the |
<revo> nothing happens
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: you might be able to turn it off
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: udisksctl --detach -b /dev/sdX
<revo> this is the command i wrote grep Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> revo: ok, i guess it was deleted then
<revo> but no t received any reply from terminal
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: what will that do
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, detach the target device where /dev/sdX is the target device
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, you'd have to do it in a live session before choosing to install
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: it should turn it off
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: if i do that on my ext hdd the light turns off and it disappears from sudo parted
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: is that ubuntu specific code? and im trying to turn off the internal, not hdd
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, just use, lsblk, to see what sdX should actually be
<daftykins> "internal not HDD" ? wat
<EriC^^> hmm
<allmountainpro> i want the external hdd to stay onn, internal off
<revo> does any one know where can i download acer Revo Nettop RL80 rescue disk from ?
<teward> allmountainpro: you can't turn the internal drive off if the OS is on the internal
<daftykins> allmountainpro: so use the appropriate device identifier with the command EriC^^ showed you
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: sorry, udisksctl power-off -b /dev/sdX
<revo> rekon if i can get my hands on one, then i would be able to fix my partition / boot/ os problem in one go
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, yeah it's fine what you can do is boot to the live session, use lsblk to see what devices are there (without the USB one connected) connect the USB and do lsblk again and you should see a new entry, use the command from EriC^^ with the device name for the internal drive (the one that showed up on lsblk in both instances)
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: makes sense, ill post link of whaat im doing so you guys can see and maybe steer me in right direction
<purnanand> hello, hnumaan, pls give solution  how to check  the IP of  system,?
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, alternatively look up how to just remove the internal drive, on many machines it's an easy process, if you can find a youtube walkthrough with your model you can see if it's worth doing, this is usually a serviceable part so it's easy to remove
<runbum> OK. I was able to execute the first part of the command, and the packages loaded up just fine, but when I typed in "sudo parted - l  | pastebinit" the terminal came back with "Error: Could not stat device - - no such file or directory." Sorry for all the problems....pulling my hair out.
<EriC^^> runbum: are you in a chroot?
<daftykins> runbum: too many spaces. "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<runbum> What is a chroot?
<EriC^^> ah good catch daftykins
<daftykins> :D
<runbum> OK.
<purnanand> Any buzz can give  tell me what is MAAS  UI?
<WillW_Laptop> Ok, I'm back and the partition has mounted properly, and I can now share a folder via nautilus without root permissions. But, the folder still appears as permission denied on the client PC. "Others" can create and delete files, and Guest access is on.
<daftykins> purnanand: i wouldn't recommend you try and use that thing, you aren't even sure how to find out an IP of a system you're running so i don't think it's going to go well.
<daftykins> WillW_Laptop: samba logs would be good next
<WillW_Laptop> daftykins theres no log file in /var/ ... is there a place i can find the samba logs?
<WillW_Laptop> oh whoops i think i misread something
<purnanand> hey buddy  pls tell me hoe to find out ip of a system it is my homework?
<daftykins> lol homework
<daftykins> no, ask your teacher
<purnanand> yes buddy , it is punishment like?
<daftykins> 'buddy' o0
<WillW_Laptop> daftykins: I have no idea where samba logs are, where should i look?
<daftykins> should be pretty obvious on entering /var/log
<WillW_Laptop> ty
<purnanand> hi friend , Mr_Sheesh, could you tell me how to find out ip pf a system?
<WillW> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/2uNLxxfh
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck EriC^^ teward daftykins : https://www.suse.com/communities/conversations/how-create-external-usb-bootable-linux-hard-drive-without-dual-boot/
<bazhang> purnanand, go to whatismyip website
<purnanand> thanks buddy,bazhang!
<daftykins> allmountainpro: why am i getting this?
<wolflarson> purnanand, ipconfig will tell you local ipaddresses and google will tell you external addresses
<wolflarson> to find the ip associated with a domain name just ping it
<runbum> OK, daftykins. I got it to paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633026/. My user name isn't runbum though, just hit some random keys on the computer as my username when I installed Ubuntu.
<allmountainpro> daftykins: we were all discussing that topic, i was showing you guys what i am trying to accomplish
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: you should be able to select where to install the os, regardless of the number of disks
<daftykins> allmountainpro: nah i'm not watching ;)
<daftykins> runbum: ok so a 4TB seagate external
<jak2000> not know why cant save a file on home of the user: see: http://pastie.org/9801426
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: ill try
<runbum> That's right.
<runbum> I can't access it.
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: are you installing ubuntu?
<daftykins> runbum: right so this time, run gparted and create a partition on the drive
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: i'm assuming the installer is sane enough to offer a Something else option
<runbum> OK.
<purnanand> Hey buzz, can anybody tell me what is MAAS UI?
<OerHeks> jak2000, i think you need to create the file first? sudo touch rtom.sh && sudo vim rtom.sh
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: im not sure what to try it with, i have options, was going to put ubuntu in partition and try steamOS or mint on external hdd
<OerHeks> !maas
<ubottu> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<bobbybob> f
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: you can install ubuntu on your disk, and use a vm for mint or other distros
<bobbybob> y do i keep gettin discounnected
<daftykins> bobbybob: dunno, ask #freenode
<bobbybob> how do i join again
<bobbybob> by typeing here
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: it's pretty quick if you have a fast pc
<bazhang> https://maas.ubuntu.com/2012/10/16/announcing-the-juju-web-ui/ purnanand
<bobbybob> #freenode
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: vm is slow
<allmountainpro> dont need to run at same time so partitions is fine
<purnanand> thanks buzz!!
<allmountainpro> need the external hdd for running beside windows
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: oh ok
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: mint is pretty much like ubuntu
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: install something else maybe
<runbum> Here's the latest problem: Now gparted shows my internal HD on the GUI, but when I highlight the external drive, the internal drive stats still appear in the GUI. It shows the filesystem for my internal drive as ext4, but the Seagate shows a filesystem of "extended". (?) There is another partition now - linux swap.
<purnanand> hey buzz,what to do about - Access the MAAS UI at http://maas.ip/MAAS/ and follow the instructions to create the administrator, then login with those credentials?
<daftykins> runbum: share a screenshot via imgur.com
<runbum> OK.
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: ubuntu is stable enough to experiment with and a basic setup. ill put that in partition, steamos is only beta, put that on external to keep away from my files lol
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: yeah
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: keep mint for day to day crap, ill have fun breaking ubuntu and steamos haha
<jasonjckn> finally about to get a ubuntu installation that works :D
<purnanand> hey buddy, wolflarson, what to do about - Access the MAAS UI at http://maas.ip/MAAS/ and follow the instructions to create the administrator, then login with those credentials?
<jasonjckn> 14.10 with xorg-edgers PPA
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: i think ubuntu is more stable than mint
<daftykins> purnanand: stop repeating and stop asking random nicknames
<EriC^^> allmountainpro: probably best to use that as your main os
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: ubuntu is basic and better for programming
<daftykins> allmountainpro: notice the slightly amusing fact of telling an #ubuntu volunteer what the OS is like ;)
<allmountainpro> daftykins: im aware, but im doing complicated things and have researched thoroughly for what i need, ive been told that ubuntu is what i should be experimenting with
<WillW> Hey all, I asked this a few minutes ago but daftykins was also helping a ton of people: I'm trying to share a folder over the network with samba and give it guest access. The 3 options in nautilus are checked, and permissions are create and delete files for "others". But, the client PC says "permission denied" when trying to access the folder.
<jak2000> OerHeks: http://pastie.org/9801439
<allmountainpro> EriC^^: im just saying i dont want to use my buggy dist for programming and experimenting
<runbum> daftykins - OK. Just uploaded a screenshot.
<daftykins> runbum: are you gonna link it or? :P
<HikaruBG> hi any channel for Ubuntu Gamers?
<runbum> Yeah. Sorry. Doing that now.
<daftykins> HikaruBG: what are you after exactly?
<HikaruBG> some mame ROM-s :)
<HikaruBG> I need to know where can I get some
<daftykins> HikaruBG: so no, that's against this entire network.
<daftykins> WillW: yeah that log didn't seem relevant. i reckon it's down to permissions, given you can't set permissions on NTFS, so unless it's a guest share you'll need to have fstab mount it accordingly
<HikaruBG> daftykins, understood - I see I was mislead. Thanks
<purnanand> hey buddy,daftykins,  lol pls tell me  MASS UI is not accessed at http://maas.ip/MAAS/  ?
<daftykins> purnanand: no, you've been given links, go and learn.
<daftykins> purnanand: and you are not my buddy.
<daftykins> the 90s want their word back :(
<allmountainpro> ^ oh snap
<WillW> daftykins: fstab has mounted the partition containing the folder with uid 1000(my user account), with defaults options. Are you saying that i need to mount the samba share in fstab somehow?
<_sb> ops please kick purnanand
<purnanand> It's not working ,buddy?daftykins!!!!!!
<daftykins> WillW: tell you what, confirm samba's happy by sharing a folder on the EXT4 volume first to test all is well
<WillW> good idea, brb
<purnanand> lol
<dragiz> how is everyone today
<WillW> daftykins: I can confirm EXT4 shares are accessible on the client PC
<daftykins> dragiz: still running a support channel that isn't for chat! :)
<WillW> same methods, too
<daftykins> WillW: good stuff, well that rules that out. i guess maybe you need a groupid to mount with too, no experience with getting fstab just right on that front though i'm afraid :(
<Foxhoundz> Excuse me
<Foxhoundz> I just installed avconv
<Foxhoundz> and it's warning about it being outdated
<Foxhoundz> is the avconv in Ubuntu's default repo outdated?
<runbum> daftykins - It should be up there now. Lots of hassles with my email account. :(
<teward> Foxhoundz: compared to upstream stable, it might be - doesn't mean that it's got security holes in it though, those might all be patched
<nmatrix9> Anyone know how to see which program has a file lock?  Iam unable to unmount a mount point.
<runbum> It's under "runbum1".
<daftykins> runbum: you can upload without an account 0o just go to the image and paste the link here.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: your own terminal isn't still in said path, is it? that's always a common gotcha
<Foxhoundz> teward: curious. Who decides to update the ubuntu repo?
<WillW_> daftykins: adding group ID to fstab did not have any effect :(
<daftykins> WillW_: answer has to be in the logs somewhere, unless your share definition in smb.conf is funny
<runbum> http://imgur.com/gallery/uoYe7xK
<teward> Foxhoundz: it's usually not updated without good reason, except every new Ubuntu release, to prevent breakage of things that might depend on other items, and such
<coltaine`> hi, having problems with bluetooth headset after resume, works fine on fresh boot, after resume, it only works if it's close to the laptop... like a foot away... i've tried reloading btusb, rfcomm, bluetooth modules, nothing works, thanks
<daftykins> runbum: so in the upper right you need to click "/dev/sda" and change it to /dev/sdb
<runbum> thx
<WillW_> daftykins: it is funny. Because the share def isn't there. I'm not sure how it even shows up on the network. Is there another smb.conf that isn't located in /etc/samba?
<teward> Foxhoundz: which ubuntu version are you on
<daftykins> WillW_: how are you creating these shares?
<WillW_> daftykins: nautilus>right click folder>properties>local network share
<daftykins> ah GUI.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Yeah I looked out for that one lol.
<runbum> When I click on "/dev/sda", it doesn't allow me to make the change.
<Foxhoundz> teward: Ubuntu server
<Foxhoundz> latest LTS
<daftykins> runbum: in what way? is sdb not listed? does it jump out and grab your mouse-arm and say NO!
<daftykins> nmatrix9: lsof might help
<runbum> If I single click, it doesn't do anything. If I double click, an dialog box pops up with more details, but no way to access it.
<teward> Foxhoundz: okay, yeah, assuming avconf is part of libav-tools, then yes it might be out of date - versions aren't bumped in stable releases (or any already existing releases) without really good reasons
<teward> Foxhoundz: from what i can tell it's not too far behind - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav
<Bashing-om> nmatrix9: Maybe: You can use the  command to find out which process was keeping the device busy:
<daftykins> runbum: i'm going to have to call it a night now i'm afraid. i'm sure someone else can help though
<teward> Foxhoundz: relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151283/why-dont-the-ubuntu-repositories-have-the-latest-versions-of-software
<runbum> I think I need a good, strong drink...
<runbum> Thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> nmatrix9:  # fuser -m /dev/sdc1 . or whichever the device/partition may be .
<nmatrix9> Bashing-om, Thanks I found a way to umount  umount -a -t cifs -l works too.
<aeoril> I installed node.js binaries from a tar.gz on the Joyent website.  I just tar xzf'ed it into my home directory, pointed a soft link to the directory and put the path tot he binary directory in my path and it just worked.  I was a little surprised - are the differences between different binary installs really more to do with different package managers than the compiled binaries?
<dns53> aeoril binaries expect the libraries in the same place and to be the same or similar versions. Most binaries statically link the libraries to get around this so it should work the same but then you don't receive updates on those libraries
<WillW> daftykins: OK, I just tried adding a new NTFS folder to smb.conf, still permission denied for the client, here's the share paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633162/
<runbum> OK. I finally managed to change to /dev/sdb. Weird how the process is still pending. Crossing my fingers that the computer won't crash again.
<runbum> It's gonna crash.
<aeoril> dns53 yes, that makes sense
<mortal1> howdy all
<Bashing-om> nmatrix9: Thanks, new one on me, homework . :)
<mortal1> I just had my xfce go black on me, i'm trying to find out what the deal is in log files
<mortal1> what log file covers xwindow type events?
<daftykins> WillW: hrmm guest would make it a different ballgame, but now your Windows box has a cache of the login used on that host perhaps. so might need a clean restart to reflect a guest auth. event viewer on windows might be handy to work out why it's denied on that side too. i've got to sleep now, but good luck :>
<WillW> they're actually both ubuntu, and i make a new folder every time i test
<WillW> but thanks for your help, enjoy your rest
<daftykins> np :>
<Bashing-om> mortale: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and in your /home; .xsession-errors .
<vpn1> Hi all
<runbum> I'm wondering if anyone can help me use the terminal commands to format an external HD. Gparted isn't working.
<gr33n7007h> runbum, use cfdisk it's a lot easier :)
<runbum> OK. I wrote down the commands for fdisk. Is cfdisk the same?
<gr33n7007h> runbum, yes but uses curses
<gr33n7007h> runbum, run this commmand in terminal `sudo apt-get install util-linux` to install cfdisk
<runbum> OK.
<runbum> "E: unable to locate package util" "E: unable to locate package linux"
<gr33n7007h> !info util-linux
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.25.1-3ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 820 kB, installed size 2954 kB
<gr33n7007h> sudo apt-get install util-linux
<gr33n7007h> ^^ copy and paste to your terminal
<gr33n7007h> runbum, ^^
<runbum> Got it.
<runbum> It is updated.
<gr33n7007h> updated?
<gr33n7007h> did it install?
<runbum> Yeah. It says "util-linux is already the newest version."
<gr33n7007h> type `sudo cfdisk` in terminal does anything show?
<runbum> A GUI.
<gr33n7007h> press q
<runbum> It's back to the command terminal.
<gr33n7007h> ok good
<runbum> much better
<gr33n7007h> runbum, do you know your external hd device node?
<runbum> OK. I'm just learning this, so I might not be using the right terms. According to gparted, it's /dev/sda.
<gr33n7007h> is /dev/sda you believe to be external HD
<gr33n7007h> you can check with fdisk -l
<gr33n7007h> make sure you have the right one
<runbum> OK.
<runbum> "Cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied"
<gr33n7007h> what command did you type?
<runbum> fdisk -l
<gr33n7007h> sudo fdisk -l
<cfhowlett> runbum, also : paste would help immensely
<cfhowlett> !paste | runbum
<ubottu> runbum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<runbum> OK.
<runbum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633277/
<gr33n7007h> runbum, is that the hard drive you want to format?
<runbum> Yes. The 4TB Seagate external HD.
<gr33n7007h> ok type `sudo cfdisk /dev/sda`
<runbum> "cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied"
<gr33n7007h> Ah, partition table is gpt can't use cfdisk just noticed
<runbum> Can I use fdisk?
<gr33n7007h> you can use gdisk
<runbum> OK. Are the commands the same, except to replace "cf" with "g"?
<gr33n7007h> sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<runbum> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8
<gr33n7007h> yep
<runbum> Good
<runbum> gdisk /dev/sda ??
<gr33n7007h> sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<runbum> OK. A list of commands popped up.
<gr33n7007h> runbum, What are you doing with this hdd?
<runbum> hdd? sorry, new to this.
<gr33n7007h> The 4TB Seagate external HD
<cfhowlett> runbum, hdd = hard drive
<runbum> Oh. I want to format it entirely. It doesn't have any data. I just wanted to change from the ntfs file system to ext4.
<gr33n7007h> runbum, there is no ntfs on it
<gr33n7007h> runbum, there's no partitions
<runbum> I know. There used to be ntfs on it. I accidentally interrupted the formatting process, which is why I'm having so many problems. The drive isn't damaged, I just hit the wrong key accidentally.
<runbum> It's all unallocated space.
<gr33n7007h> runbum, try `mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda`
<runbum> OK
<runbum> It doesn't do anything.
<gr33n7007h> nothing?
<runbum> It erased the command, and put the cursor back to the prompt.
<gr33n7007h> hmmm....
<cfhowlett> gr33n7007h, run again with -V   verbose flag?
<gr33n7007h> runbum, try `sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda`
<gr33n7007h> cfhowlett, that's version :)
<runbum> "You may need to edit /etc/fstab and/or your boot loader configuration!"
<cfhowlett> gr33n7007h, doh!  I must have an old 'man' then.
<gr33n7007h> :)
<skwishy> Can someone help me figure out bluetooth audio? ubuntu 14.04 on a macbook pro
<cfhowlett> !mac | skwishy
<ubottu> skwishy: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gr33n7007h> runbum, is it mounted to the desktop?
<runbum> That's the problem. It won't mount after the formatting issue.
<runbum> I wonder if I might have more luck on a Windows machine, and could use chkdsk?
<runbum> although it doesn't show any ntfs at this point
<gr33n7007h> have your tried formatting with gparted?
<skwishy> ubottu: I've used that a while ago, and I'm starting to think my bluetooth audio problem is more generic than just a macbook thing
<ubottu> skwishy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<runbum> yes
<runbum> crashed my system with it three times
<skwishy> cfhowlett: :)  I've used that a while ago, and I'm starting to think my bluetooth audio problem is more generic than just a macbook thing
<skwishy> the problem is that it pairs, then a few second later, it unpairs
<skwishy> I'm kinda lost about bluetooth, I was hoping there would be more useful logs somewhere, but so far, I haven't found them
<runbum> One problem might be that I (stupidly) used the "erase" long duration option of formatting. I don't know why, since there was nothing to erase, but could that be an issue?
<gr33n7007h> runbum, I doubt it
<runbum> good
<runbum> The drive hardware seems ok.
<gr33n7007h> use sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<gr33n7007h> then use it like fdisk
<runbum> same thing...rejected the command
<runbum> What does the system mean by "you may need to edit /etc/fstab and/or your boot loader configuration!" ?
<gr33n7007h> what about `sudo cgdisk /dev/sda`
<skwishy> Using "hcitool scan" I can see the bt speaker listed, so that's good, right?
<runbum> It came back with "You may need to edit......etc."
<gr33n7007h> runbum, idk then, maybe try on your win machine
<gr33n7007h> or wait till someone knows in here better?
<runbum> Yeah. I'll have to go to a friends place for that. I don't often wish I had a Windows machine lying around. Thanks for the help.
<gr33n7007h> ok :(
<runbum> Maybe I'll just return it. :) Signing off.
<gr33n7007h> :)
<lickalott> has anyone run vitrualdub?  i've installed the gstreamer codecs but it still fails on an .avi claiming that it can't read xvid
<dns53> lickalott so you have bad and ugly codecs?
<skwishy> Is there a way to inspect what tools that the gnome control panel settings actually uses?  So I can figure out what it's trying to do with enabling bluetooth, and work with it "by hand" from bash?
<lickalott> possibly dns53
<root> https://www.facebook.com/friends/requests/?fcref=rup#!/profile.php?id=100004510663847&fref=ts
<cfhowlett> Guest11258, spam?  no.  stop.
<skwishy> Does the bluetooth settings make any logging entries?  For example, when I enable or disable bluetooth from the gnome-settings, does this get logged somewhere?
<Guest11258> password
<cfhowlett> skwishy, every linux event gets logged ... SOMEWHERE :)
<cfhowlett> Guest11258, ask your ubuntu question
<skwishy> cfhowlett: yeah, but I'm surprised it's not syslog in this case
<cfhowlett> skwishy, ls -ltr /var/log will show most recent log notations
<skwishy> cfhowlett: I tried that already :(
<skwishy> cfhowlett: hmm, not sure how I missed it, but it's actually logged in /var/log/syslog, so that's good!
<cfhowlett> skwishy, :)
<endersending> how do i install windows 95?
<skwishy> ah, this looks like a good clue, after trying to pair, I see this entry logged in /var/log/auth.log:
<skwishy> Dec 28 00:04:24 mbp3 dbus[977]: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.339" (uid=0 pid=8257 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd ") interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint" member="SelectConfiguration" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.53" (uid=1000 pid=2617 comm="/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog ")
<cfhowlett> endersending, ask ##windows
<cfhowlett> skwishy, paste please ...
<endersending> i like ubuntu but i want the web updates that netscape has
<skwishy> cfhowlett: paste?
<cfhowlett> endersending, ask ##windows
<cfhowlett> !paste | skwishy,
<ubottu> skwishy,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<endersending> just fucking with ya.
<cfhowlett> endersending, stop.  now.
<phunyguy> hay
<phunyguy> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<endersending> whats your ip?
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, thank you VERY much
<skwishy> Dec 28 00:04:24 mbp3 dbus[977]: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.339" (uid=0 pid=8257 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd ") interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint" member="SelectConfiguration" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.53" (uid=1000 pid=2617 comm="/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog ")
<skwishy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633378/
<skwishy> does anyone know what that means?
<Guest11258> hamasenses
<Guest11258> facebook.com
<cfhowlett> !topic | Guest11258
<ubottu> Guest11258: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<skwishy> I guess I need to configure dbus permissions for bluetooth?
<shadaloo> what is the optimal way to start unity from tty1
<skwishy> after editing /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf, should the "dbus" service be restared?
<lickalott> dns53, if anyone else asks.  avidemux is the way to go.  (suitable substitute for virtualdub, nandub)
<shadaloo> i have tried unity --reset, unity --replace and setsid unity, all fail
<shadaloo> why is unity so horrible
<frecel> are the repos broken? I'm getting 1KB/s downloads from ppas and the official repos, I can connect to antyhing else just fine
<cfhowlett> shadaloo, you can use ANY of the desktop environments in repo.  choose a different one.
<shadaloo> cfhowlett: no
<shadaloo> cfhowlett: that is not what i want
<shadaloo> after I switch to a different tty I want to be able to restart unity without having to rebbot
<shadaloo> i dont want to use something 'depreciated', as unity describes 'unity --replace'
<skwishy> When trying to pair my bluetooth speaker, the /var/log/Xorg.0.log seems to indicate it's trying to add it as a keyboard!
<cfhowlett> skwishy, a "HID" human interface device?
<skwishy> cfhowlett: I guess so?  here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633432/
<skwishy> that address is my speaker bluetooth address
<cfhowlett> skwishy, there's probably a method to configure that to speaker ...
<skwishy> cfhowlett: It's weird, the gnome settings"Bluetooth New Device Setup" finds my speaker, and shows it as a "Device type: Headphones, headeset and other audio devices"
<shadaloo> well
<knoppix246785> lol
<shadaloo> i figured out unity will not start by itself
<basil1x> Attempt N°2 ASUS T100TA Ubuntu 14.10 x64 with self-compiled bootia32.efi.  This is getting tedious.
<linuxmint> Hello, anyone know a good RedHat or CentOS channel please? #rhel and #dro aren't joining.
<shadaloo> and service lightdm restart
<shadaloo> works
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, ask ##linux
<shadaloo> thanks for all the help #ubuntu
<knoppix246785> What is redhat?
<shadaloo> (not rly)
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: thanks.
<basil1x> linuxmint, You might have to be a registered freenode user to join.  Have you registered with nickserv?
<cfhowlett> knoppix246785, it's not ubuntu so off-topic
<knoppix246785> Can you explain linux mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint | knoppix246785,
<ubottu> knoppix246785,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxmint> basil1x: yes, all registered, but #linux says cannot send to channel on Freenode. I'll ask LinuxMint.
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: hmm, seems #linux on freenode is broken. Error: cannot send to channel.
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, ##linux        note: ##
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: I don't understand. I tried /join #linux and /join ##linux.
<dns53> linuxmint, i think you need to be identified with freenode before you can send a message
<linuxmint> dns53: yes, I do have to log in. As it happens, I've logged in to freenode with the /NickServ bit to access this #ubuntu channel.
<skwishy> In the gnome bluetooth settings, when you click the bluetooth "ON/OFF" slider, or the Connection "ON/OFF", is there a way to do the same thing via the command line?
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, hciconfig hci0 down/up
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: the hciconfig hci0 down worked, but up doesnt, any idea what this error means?
<skwishy> root@mbp3:~# hciconfig hci0 up
<skwishy> Can't init device hci0: Operation not possible due to RF-kill (132)
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, sudo rfkill unblock all
<gr33n7007h> or try with sudo
<linuxmint> dns53: thanks for helping, but I've been told the rules are to ask first before sending a PM. Yes, your link http://www.linuxassist.net/how-to-connect/ is what I have done, but ##Linux still gives error: Cannot send to channel.
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: cool, that seemed to work, thanks!!
<gr33n7007h> :)
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: any idea how to also establish an actual pairing connection via cli?
<gr33n7007h> to what?
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: to a headset/speaker
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: maybe something like this? rfcomm connect hci0 50:56:BF:CF:3D:F2
<gr33n7007h> via cli would imagine "rfcomm connect /dev/rfcomm0 <macaddr> <port>"
<coolmadmax> linuxmint, you need to be registered to nickserv
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, figure out what port to connect to first with sdptool
<linuxmint> coolmadmax: yes, I am registered to NickServ, as that's the only way I can connect and chat to this #Ubuntu channel.
<mihir> hello
<dns53> linuxmint you also need to message nickserv every time you connect  /msg nickserv identify password
<mihir> nickserv
<linuxmint> dns53: really? I connect to other channels just by /join #channelName.
<dns53> you don't need to be registered for most channels, only some will not give you voice for that channel unless you are registered
<linuxmint> dns53: hmm, I just tried in ##Linux field: /msg nickserv identify password <mypassword>
<linuxmint> dns53: error: Invalid password for Password
<gr33n7007h> linuxmint, remove password
<gr33n7007h> password is supposed to be your password
<coolmadmax> linuxmint, read ---> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<linuxmint> gr33n7007h: oh, I see, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<gr33n7007h> yep :)
<linuxmint> coolmadmax: yes, I know about the commands, but didn't know I had to log in again for ##linux. It worked now.
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: using sdptool browse, how do you determine the bluetooth port to connect to with rfcomm?
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, pastebin "sdptool browse <bdaddr>"
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633498/
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, no rfcomm chans there? you won't be able to connect over rfcomm :(
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: I obvioulsy know nearly nothing about bluetooth, but I wonder, could I be stuck in a "hci mode"?
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, no
<gr33n7007h> the speakers must connect using l2cap layer
<skwishy> gr33n7007h: do you happen to have any ideas about why when I try to pair to this headset device, I get an X error about trying to add it as a keyboard input device?
<skwishy> I just wonder if that's maybe a clue
<gr33n7007h> skwishy, not a clue, but I thought bluetooth speaker/headset was over rfcomm but i may be wrong
<liberalPIGS> Usb headset skwishy
<liberalPIGS> You have a EL-cheapo blue tooth device skwishy
<squinty> liberalPIGS was ejected from the channel earlier today for talking absolute garbage... suggest you ignore the troll
<cfhowlett> !ops | liberalPIGS,
<ubottu> liberalPIGS,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * cfhowlett is grateful that #ubuntu-ops is on the case!
 * gr33n7007h think so too...
<wlxmhls> hello! xubuntu 14.10 turns blank after 10 min while watching flash video. how can i disable blank while playing it?
<phunyguy> wlxmhls: a better option is to change the screen blanking behavior to a higher timeout.... not really sure there is another way.
<phunyguy> wlxmhls: I think maybe there could be a power saving profile option to have it never blank the screen, that you can select while watching flash videos.   As far as how to do that, I don't know.  But this should give you a direction at leasr.
<phunyguy> least*.
<monst> I was curious if its possible to SSH in and interact with TTY1 ?
<monst> so it is seen on the screen
<jerrcs> monst: you could use something like screen or tmux to easily do that.
<jerrcs> but the raw tty, not sure.
<monst> i have a raspberry pi that boots up with a little screen to tty1, id like to be able to have the screen update via SSH
<monst> without having to interact first with a keyboard/mouse
<monst> screen would have to be have to be setup from tty1 first correct?
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: you know anything about partitioning?
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, a bit but typically just use GParted really
<wlxmhls> phunyguy: it is better to detect audio/video working state: when audio/video is working, no blank screen.
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: does gparted walk you through it?
<jerrcs> monst: correct. it might not be what you are looking for honestly
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, not really but it gives you all the stuff in a GUI to do it pretty easily and after you setup the changes you hit apply to commit them all at once when it looks good
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: whatss a gui
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, really though just need one partition for the system and a small partition for swap (equal to the size of your RAM ideally)
<monst> jerrcs: maybe I can force tty1 into a screen a boot that I can connect to.
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, GUI just means graphical user interface, just a windowed application not a terminal thing
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: oh ok haha. i am balls deep into setting up 3 more distros. eyes are bleeding lol
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, if you want to have a separate home partition too that can be useful so when you upgrade you leave the home partition with all your user data in it and just wipe out the OS partition, but personally haven't done that
<cfhowlett_> !home | allmountainpro,
<ubottu> allmountainpro,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, yeah so with GParted you get a visual diagram of the disk and can right click on partitions to delete them or format them or whatever and it just queues up all the stuff you tell it to do, then when you hit apply it actually runs all those operations to partition the disk and format partitions however you set it up
<bobbybob> hey all
<bobbybob> whats the LD tonite
<allmountainpro> ubottu: do i have to move home partition?
<ubottu> allmountainpro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: do i have to make partitions in other format for linux distros or can i make the same?
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, different distros will have different filesystem support to some degree but believe ext4 is pretty widely supported at this point
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, there are some more advanced ones like btrfs and zfs that still have limited support
<sup3rs4iyan> hello
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: what would i search on ye olde google to find out for each distro?
<sup3rs4iyan> idk whatever you want
<cfhowlett_> sup3rs4iyan, ask your ubuntu question
<sup3rs4iyan> ok...so i might sound a tad nub but how do i get GNOME on this comp...i got the latest Ubuntu version
<cfhowlett_> !gnome | sup3rs4iyan
<ubottu> sup3rs4iyan: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, yup er check the distro documentation wikipedia has a list of defaults in here too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions but doesn't show all the supported ones, and support gets added over time so depends on the version
<sup3rs4iyan> ok let me open another terminal and type it in
<bobbybob> any good tor onion site to visit ?
<cfhowlett_> !ot | bobbybob,
<ubottu> bobbybob,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflej0ck> bobbybob, this chat is just for support really more general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gr33n7007h> does "free the fish" still work in ubuntu?
<bobbybob> oh ok . thanks sorry very noob
<cfhowlett_> gr33n7007h, eh?  test for yourself and see ...
<gr33n7007h> I'm not on ubuntu :(
<gr33n7007h> at the mo
<gr33n7007h> it was alt+f2 then type "free the fish"
<cfhowlett_> gr33n7007h, and that should do ... what?
<gr33n7007h> display a swimming fish across the desktop :)
<cfhowlett_> gr33n7007h, might have been gnome specific ... nothing here
<gr33n7007h> ah, ok thanks for trying :)
<wafflej0ck> nope no freethefish... I use cowsay sometimes to break up text :)
<wafflej0ck> useful debugging tools :)
<sup3rs4iyan> gnome is unable to find a valid context for me at login and i get system program error pop ups, what do you suggest i do?
<lampo> Hi
<chuxxsss> has anyone got hostapd working over wifi
<amriunix> hi !! i want to asj, how can i setup the default interface for ubuntu !!! for example : i have wlan0, eth0 and ppp0 . currently ppp0 is the default interface . so how can i set eth0 as a default interfarce without close ppp0 ????
<allmountainpro> if possible i could really use some help partitioning
<wafflej0ck> !details | allmountainpro
<ubottu> allmountainpro: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, know generally what you're up to but where are you stuck what'd you do so far what are you trying to accomplish exactly at this point
<allmountainpro> I am trying to make partitions before i get into the live cd. ive been told its easier to do before. havent done anything yet so nothing to reverse
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: ^
<amriunix> hi !! how can i setup the default network interface for ubuntu !!! for example : i have wlan0, eth0 and ppp0 . currently ppp0 is the default interface . so how can i set eth0 as a default interfarce without close ppp0 ????
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: do you have experience with making partitions
<bmtron> hi
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, typically you can just let the installer setup the partitions for you really unless you want to separately have a home partition, if you want that you should just use gparted from the live disk to setup the partitioning then during the setup you can choose to manually setup your partitions/mount points and assign the appropriate partitions for / /boot /home and your swap space
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, if you don't care so much about keeping the /home separate though you can just let the installer do the partitioning for you
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, it is easier to do partitioning in advance in general since it doesn't have to shift data around the disk it's all just empty space being setup with tables to keep track of the data that will eventually go into the partitions
<allmountainpro> wafflej0ck: can i resize without losing data?
<wafflej0ck> allmountainpro, I have experience doing it but it's not something I do for my desktop setups in most cases, usually I have a backup running for my home folder so when there are major upgrades I just backup with clonezilla then wipe it all out and restore the data I need from my regular backup, you can resize without losing data but it typically take a lot longer especially if you have to move a partition, and you need to do it a
<wafflej0ck> ll from a live disk too so the partition isn't mounted (think zfs lets you modify things more fluidly without shutdown/reboot but haven't used it yet myself)
<mladoux> I have a question about 15.04, is anyone testing it, and if so, is it on systemd, or is it still on upstart... I'm waiting for it to get a bit further along in development before I touch it, but I'm just curious.
<mwsb> mladoux: Might be better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mladoux> thanks, I will try there, not really a support question either way, but it helps to ask in the right place :)
<janolap1> hi there, I need help : I have 2 disks on my system. The first one /dev/sda is for dual boot (xp/ubuntu) with 2 patitions /dev/sda1 (boot and xp) and /dev/sda2 (extended for ubuntu). This morning, I wanted to format in Fat32 /dev/sdb1 and unfortunatly I have formatted /dev/sda1 in Fat32. I didn't reboot as I think I loose grub. What can I do ?
<janolap1> I am in Lubuntu, I have installed testdisk, but don't know what to do next...
<wafflej0ck> janolap1, you can re-install grub if need be http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<wafflej0ck> janolap1, could try the grub-repair program too if you prefer trying a GUI based thing instead/first
<mladoux> I'm pretty sure grub would have installed on sda, however, if you want to be sure, you can run `sudo grub-install /dev/sda` minus the quotes, and it should set it up.
<janolap1> wafflej0ock , mladoux : I think so : grub should be on sda. Is there a mean to restore sda on it's initial state (to get my data back) ? The format operation was really short (1 second). The data must be there again...
<mladoux> well, it's only written to the first 512 bytes of the disk, if I recall properly, for the stage one, and stage 2 is loaded from your boot partition of the OS it was installed from.
<mladoux> so, it really doesn't take more than a second to install it
<mladoux> the whole thing won't fit in a normal boot record, especially if you're using MBR, versus GPT. Not sure what the limitations on GPT are.
<wafflej0ck> janolap1, typically it's just going to be rewriting the partition table or filesystem information unless you explicitly wipe the drive, there are data recovery solutions that will let you read back the files but they tend to just scan the entire drive and attempt to find data but not really good for recovering the entire system just for recovering really important data
<wafflej0ck> janolap1, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html <-- this may be helpful
<mladoux> oh, I misread I think, did you accidently reformat sda1?
<dts|pokeball> hey guys... so ive got an ubuntu 14.04 vps, and im trying to install libapache2-mod-fastcgi which according to this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libapache2-mod-fastcgi should be in my repos, but its not (searched via apt-cache). can someone help?
<mladoux> because, if so, way out of my league buddy
<mladoux> did you run apt-get update?
<wafflej0ck> janolap1, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/80270/unix-linux-undelete-recover-deleted-files <-- this is eluding more to the kind of data recovery stuff I mentioned above and there are services and programs (thining in windows) that will do data recovery for you but like I said that's just for data itself not fixing the partitions
<dts|pokeball> mladoux, not specifically for this issue, but i have, yes. just a few minutes ago when adding a ppa
<mladoux> okay, did you install a ppa for the package specifically?
<mladoux> I know, these questions may sound stupid, I'm just trying to establish a baseline.
<dts|pokeball> its ok
<dts|pokeball> and no
<dts|pokeball> i added the ppa for hhvm
<dts|pokeball> but now i want to set it up to work with apache (which is already running) but to do that i need the lib in question
<mladoux> dts|pokeball, did you make sure to enable the multiverse repository?
<mladoux> because that's where that package is.
<dts|pokeball> how would i do that?
<dts|pokeball> sorry, i havent used ubuntu in a long time
<mladoux> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) multiverse"
<mladoux> should do it
<dts|pokeball> ty
<mladoux> np
<mladoux> lemme know if you run into any further issue.
<dts|pokeball> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<dts|pokeball> and apt-add-repository isnt there either
<dts|pokeball> do i need to install software-properties-common or something like that?
<Ubnoobti> hi, I am using 12.04, and I am getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) any time I try to upgrade, remove or reinstall anything.
<mladoux> oh, server edition, yeah, you need that. just a sec dts|pokeball I'll grab the correct command for you
<dts|pokeball> mladoux, thanks a ton
<mladoux> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<mladoux> there ya go
<dts|pokeball> i knew it was something like that
<dts|pokeball> i would rather not say why i know that though
<mladoux> dts|pokeball, I knew you were close, but I also knew you were wrong
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> I know that stuff because I spend entirely too much time on the CLI
<dts|pokeball> meh, i guess i can give you a good face palm
<mladoux> lol, no worries
<dts|pokeball> i was trying to install clang via source on mint
<dts|pokeball> and it was a botched install
<dts|pokeball> so i had to manually remove it
<dts|pokeball> i accidently did rm -rf /usr/bin
<xangua> reinstall ubuntu
<mladoux> I don't even use ubuntu that often anymore, most of my machines are either arch, bsd, or RHEL/CentOS
<dts|pokeball> i was using manjaro for the longest time
<dts|pokeball> love it, just not stable enough
<janolap1> mladoux, wafflej0ck : ok, I have read the given pages. I accidently format /dev/sda1, containing grub and windows xp system. I'm trying to "unformat" it by using testdisk... if any advice...
<mladoux> janolap1, yeah, sorry, I can't help with that, I'll only end up destroying your system further.
<janolap1> mladoux : :-)
<mladoux> I know enough to know when I don't know what I'm talking about.
<dts|pokeball> thansks mladoux worked like a charm
<janolap1> mladoux : great skill
<mladoux> dts|pokeball, of course it did, it was the correct way to do it.
<mladoux> you're welcome
<mladoux> lol
<janolap1> Anyone else to help me in an accidentual format of my grub/boot/xp partition ?
<Ubnoobti> hey all
<Ubnoobti> Anyone give me some advice on what to do?
<xangua> you do or do not, there is no try
<mladoux> was there a question?
<Ubnoobti> hi, I am using 12.04, and I am getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) any time I try to upgrade, remove or reinstall anything.
<wafflej0ck> janolap1, yeah sorry don't know anything more than what I linked or what Google can answer about that specifically and too tired to be more helpful at this point
<Ubnoobti> how do I fix it
<mladoux> did you try running `sudo apt-get -f install`
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, you try rebooting since you saw the error to see if some other process is causing dpkg problems
<janolap1> wafflej0ck : ok, thanks :-)
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, could also try with -f like mladoux says or check /var/log/dpkg.log
<mladoux> yeah, that should cause it to fix any incomplete package installs
<mladoux> the log is useful too, because that will tell you what's broke in most cases.
<Ubnoobti> for -f I get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mladoux> something else is using it.
<mladoux> perhaps the lock didn't get released
<Ubnoobti> Ive rebooted,
<Ubnoobti> no luck
<mladoux> then 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<mladoux> and try again.
<mladoux> but only if you've rebooted, and no other apt-gets are running
<notfadssssssss> can someone help me potentially? I am trying to install ubuntu and after install successfully goes through initial reboot leads to a black screen.. If someone can help I will paypal them been at this for 2 days now, I have bootlogs!
<Ubnoobti> no other apt gets are running
<Ubnoobti> I did the rm /var command, nothing happened
<mladoux> notfadssssssss, show boot logs, https://paste.ubuntu.com please
<mladoux> you deleted the lock, there's no feedback
<Ubnoobti> oh god, I just want to get skype working
<Ubnoobti> should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<notfadssssssss> mladoux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9629025/
<zoobuntu> Hi there, I have a usb wifi device. Each time I reboot, the only way for me to have the system detect it is, by re-inserting the device physically.
<zoobuntu> How can I make it detect itself at reboot? (on a command line installation)
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, not sure had to debug with just that info though can pastebin your tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log too might give us some more details
<wafflej0ck> hard*
<Ubnoobti> soz man, do what? Tell me what to type in, and what to paste in pasta bin, very clearly,
<Ubnoobti> -f /var/log/dpkg.log?
<dts|pokeball> sorry, ive got a new issue now. so im trying to get hhvm https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/wiki/fastcgi to work with apache, using this page, but for some reason it still doesnt want to show the .hh file
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log
<kazzum> I compiled a custom kernel (it was my college assigment), then i removed everything in boot, and thought reinstalling linux-image will bring generic image back, i reinstalled linux-image-generic but /boot is still empty,
<dts|pokeball> sorry, ive got a new issue now. so im trying to get hhvm to work with apache, using this page https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/wiki/fastcgi, but for some reason it still doesnt want to show the .hh file
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, tail just shows the last chunk of the output of a file
<dts|pokeball> **
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, -f makes it "follow" the file so it will show any new output too, you can run the apt-get command after doing the tail -f so we can see what happens when you run the command if anything in the log
<Ubnoobti> wafflej0ck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633871/
<mladoux> notfadssssssss, reading
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, hmm crepe well that wasn't really helpful (not your fault was hoping we got something more about the error in there too)
<notfadssssssss> mladoux: thank you like I said If anyone can help me boot this properly I will pay them
<Ubnoobti> oh okay,
<kuchikuu> Ok... I give up... HOW to list channel in irssi
<kuchikuu> except using /msg alis
<kuchikuu> because other servers doesn't support it
<kuchikuu> list channels*
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, did you try rerunning the command after you deleted the lock file? didn't see that had happened till just now reading back?
<missingplane> notfadssssssss, hi
<missingplane> i've read your log ...
<notfadssssssss> missingplane: hello :)
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, typically like mladoux said no messsage means no problem it deleted the lock file and you should be good to run apt-get again
<Ubnoobti> wafflej0ck: i got
<Ubnoobti> V(Reading database ... 95%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'libvncserver0' is missing final newline E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover: Processing triggers for menu ...
<missingplane> could you open private chat with me, my irc client doesnt support opening new private session
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, hmm yeah not sure how to fix but at least you have something you can google on a bit libvncserver0 missing final newline
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, sounds like maybe you got some half package or something and it wasn't formatted properly as a result (missing the ending new line) but perhaps need to remove and re-install that package, like sudo apt-get install libvncserver0 --reinstall or whatever includes it
<Ubnoobti> i spent 4 hours trying to figure it out
<Ubnoobti> wafflej0ck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633885/
<mladoux> notfadssssssss, it seems like, and I'm not sure on this, that the system might be trying to run fsck on an encrypted volume without decrypting it first, mistaking it for a disk that needs to be repaired and thus not booting... I'm looking for a work around.
<notfadssssssss> mlaudoux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633874/ here is a fresh bootlog I might have linked an old copy
<mladoux> cool
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, hmm yeah seems like something got seriously botched with your apt-get when it comes to creating/deleting lock files so it's thinking other apt-get processes are still running or configuration programs
<mladoux> oh, yeah, this is different, notfadssssssss give me a moment.
<Ubnoobti> wafflej0ck:  ???
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, if you are early on in your setup you might want to wipe it all out actually, wanted to try and help just get the immediate issues resolved but not sure about reinstalling apt-get and related components themselves
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, apt-get creates these lock files so you don't run multiple instances at once since that can cause problems (two installs configuring the same files at the same time etc.) but something seems to be very wrong with how apt-get is working on your system
<Ubnoobti> wafflej0ck: right... So whats my next step reinstalling ubuntu?
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, if you ask me yea, but you might be able to get more support from others, but like I said if you just did this setup and are having problems with apt-get that seems very suspect of other things that could be wrong... did you or can you run md5sum on the image and check with the md5sum on the site you download from, that checksum should match between the two, good to verify this to be sure your download or burned/USB co
<wafflej0ck> pied image is the same
<wafflej0ck> Ubnoobti, gotta knock out here though 3:30am
<Ubnoobti> alright man
<Ubnoobti> thanks
<mladoux> notfadssssssss, is secureboot enabled?
<mladoux> if so, can you disable it?
<mladoux> that's in your bios.
<notfadssssssss> no secure boot
<mladoux> okay
<notfadssssssss> option in the bios
<mladoux> no option in the bios...
<notfadssssssss> no option*
<mladoux> okay, I hope it's not enabled. Easy way to check, has linux ever successfully ran on this device?
<mladoux> if so, probably not an issue.
<kazzum> hey i removed kernels in /boot and /lib/modules, when i try to install new kernel it fails like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9633926/
<mladoux> although, Grub is complaining about secureboot, which requires Grub 2.04 or newer, I believe, and you're running grub 1.99
<mladoux> you may need to install an upgraded grub to get it working.
<mladoux> or switch to the efilinux loader
<retroispresto> are the ubuntu daily images build on debian testing or debian unstable?
<retroispresto> *built
<nusr> is anyone using wingIDE. can you tell me if there is code completion? i have the free 101 version and i can't find the feature
<nusr> sorry wrong channel
<vimal> hi
<missingplane> hi vimal
<pingouin> bonjour
<pingouin> j'aimerais faire tourner un émulateur xbox 360 depuis mon ordinateur qui est sous la distribution linux, est-ce possible ?
<missingplane> maaf pingouin, ini chat berbahasa inggris, apa anda tidak bisa pake bahasa inggris?
<pingouin> salut
<pingouin> hi
<missingplane> hi pingouin
<clausen> pingouin, #ubuntu-fr ?
<pingouin> I would like to run some xbox360 games from my computer (with Linux), is it possible ?
<pingouin> ++
<missingplane> pingouin: maybe for windows, i dont know for linux
<missingplane> http://xbox360emulator.net/
<objterrorizer> hi all
<objterrorizer> what do i do to make java fonts look good/the same as other fonts?
<objterrorizer> fonts in e.g. eclipse and other java apps look so thin and fragile like i'm in the 80s
<Trudko> guys it is possible to shake window in Ubuntu/Unity to minimalize all other windows, like Windows does?
<utente> salve a tutti
<smellycat> ubuntu sux Yeahh
<smellycat> wollen Sie schwarzen Schwanz lutschen?
<Guest46351> hello
<cholby`> who wants to suck my diiiiiiiick?
<Seveas> apparently not the admins :)
<f__> t
<luisgf> buenas
<ayiden> what is this?
<ayiden> Someone in ?
<Guest6824> yes
<devcros7s> .join #Ubuntu-es
<ayiden> hello
<ayiden> 好像没多少人说话也
<ayiden> Are Chinese?
<ayiden> Why nobody talks
<DrManhattan> I just partitioned my system with software raid. I blanked the disks completely beforehand. Is my system supposed to kick off a resync the first time I boot?
<ayiden> Ex-Chat
<ayer_> hahaha
<DrManhattan> I just partitioned my system with software raid. I blanked the disks completely beforehand. Is my system supposed to kick off a resync the first time I boot?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> i like using the latest version of any package, and a while ago i used Arch, and Arch uses the latest versions of everything. but now i use Ubuntu, and now i got version 14.10 and i thought why not upgrade to 15.04
<elichai2> anyone here running ver. 15.04?
<ikonia> elichai2: guys in #ubuntu+1 channel are
<mladoux> #ubuntu+1 for that stuff I was told
<mladoux> 15.04 is still alpha from my understanding -- probably wouldn't run it as a main system.
<DrManhattan> I just partitioned my system with software raid. I blanked the disks completely beforehand. Is my system supposed to kick off a resync the first time I boot?
<vifino> Hello. I want to set up a good softphone, and I found linphone. Now I want to configure sip:// or callto:// links to call through linphone, how can I do that?
<mikeirc> Please how to solve the problem of installing ia32-libs for teamviewer and google earth
<snyp> I have to reset most of the settings i see in powertop everytime i boot my computer
<Freed309> Hi. I need help, I've tried the Lubuntu IRC but it hasn't helped.
<Freed309>  I'm having an issue with my Wireless. Occasionally the hardware switch goes orange by itself and all wireless connections die. Before this used to happen when I left the computer on sleep. Now it's happening without warning.
<Freed309> Before I would kill the process, i.e Network Manager.
<Freed309> But now that won't work.
<Freed309> And I tried Killing the Modem Manager as well.
<Freed309> That also did not work. The processes restarted.
<mikeirc> Install teamviewer and google-earth on ubuntu 41.04 64 bits
<Freed309> ?
<mikeirc> Install teamviewer and google-earth on ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<Freed309> mikeirc: I don't see how that has to do with anything.
<Freed309> The problem here is faulty networking processes.
<daychilde> Good morning. Got a problem - can I jump in explaining or should I wait a bit?
<mikeirc> I have problem of dependency because ia32-libs is needed but can't be installed
<Freed309> ...
<Freed309> Sorry Mike XD
<Freed309> mikeirc: Did it specify why?
<Freed309> daychilde: Go ahead?
<daychilde> Thanks, just didn't want to spam the channel. hehe. #Xubuntu suggested I try here or #grub; more active here.... So was booting fine to xubuntu/win7 dual boot (haven
<daychilde> ops
<Freed309> Ops?
<daychilde> (haven't booted into win7 for weeks) - shut down last night, booted this morning to grub rescue: "Entering rescue mode".
<daychilde> s/ops/oops (sorry, bluetooth keyboard on kindle is cramped)
<daychilde> Have done a little bit so far:
<momomo> Hey folks, my ethernet by wired connectoin suddenly stopped working .. you are now offline .. i have tried to restart eh computer and what not.. nothing helps
<daychilde> ls shows three partitions: (hd0), (hdo,msdos1), (hd,msdos2). Doing 'ls (hd0)/boot' for all three returns 'unknown file system'. Doing 'set' returns three parms, prefix, cmdpath, root. All reference hd0. Tried 'set boot=(hd0)', then 'insmod normal', but that returns unknown filesystem. Rebooting and boot= goes away.
<daychilde> And finally, bootinginto livecd (which takes long time on ancient computer), gparted ran >30mins searching, nothing. But harddrive appears, but only Windows part. :/
<daychilde> oh, and I know it'ls all NTFS
<Freed309> I think Dual Booting sort of messed up your PC XD
<daychilde> Probably, but it has been running this configutation for months if that helps
<daychilde> no recent changes. upgraded to 14.10 a couple weeks ago I think
<Freed309> I'm not too knowledgable about that. But the bootloader seems to have been messed up. And it can happen spontaneously.
<daychilde> I believe that :)
<Freed309> That may have been a factor.
 * daychilde is Linux newbie, but used to do some Windows tech support hehe
 * daychilde is weak on booting and partitions, though
 * Freed309 is Linux Moderate user. First term of College.
<illusionld> daychilde: i just joined. are you add linux to an existing windows boot, or rescue a dual boot?
<illusionld> *trying to add
<daychilde> resuing dualboot that was working for months :) illusionld
<daychilde> *rescuing
<daychilde> sorry, keyboard is tiny
<illusionld> did you change any bios settings such as setting something to uefi or disabling it?
<daychilde> nope, shut down last night and booted up this morning
<illusionld> or anything with 'windows security' in bios
<daychilde> haven't booted into windows for weeks to motnhs
<illusionld> windows isn't booting either right?
<daychilde> right, don't get boot menu anymore, just goes straight to grub rescue
<daychilde> boot= is blank each time, too
<jefinc> daychilde: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<daychilde> jefinc: haven't yet but will gladly try that
<jefinc> daychilde: can boot with a livecd and download to a flash drive, probably simplest way
<daychilde> can't boot to usb drive on this old comp. lol
<daychilde> thankfully 2nd comp in house
<daychilde> Once I get back into xubuntu, I'm backing up my stuff and blowing it away and single-installing xubuntu, dang it. heh
<Voyage> H
<Voyage> i
<Voyage> Can gparted do what partion magic 8 did for windows?
<Voyage>  HI, Is there a good alternative to partion magic 8 for windows 7? I have an external HDD and its been messed. No drive letter is assinged to
<Voyage> <Voyage> I cant do anything with windows buildin disk managment. I need to do couple of resizing without deleting data
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to copy the settings and configurations gvim from one xubuntu host to another. The dumb thing is that I thought that it would work. Now I'm standing here with a vim that gives me error messages every time when I start it.
<littlebit> can someone help
<daychilde> Crap. Okay, I ran Boot-Disk-Repair and now I get a Windows boot manager that says it can't start. But I don'lt want Windows at all.... any advice on how to get back to my xubuntu installation? D:
<daychilde> gonna run it again and poke around, just hoping for advice. lol
<clipse> test
<daychilde> So I can see Windows files in /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 but no Xubuntu anything anywhere... can anyone help me see it if exists? gparted only shows sda1 and sda2. boot is on sda1. And this was what I had as of a few weeks ago - somehow xubuntu was running inside the windows partition......... does that make sense?
<ikonia> daychilde: is this a wubi install ?
<ikonia> it certainly sounds lke it
<ikonia> like
<daychilde> sorry, don't know what that is. When I installed, used LiveCD if that helps... at least, I'm pretty sure I did....
<daychilde> i'll google what that is, brb
<daychilde> I don't recall anything about wubi when I installed, but I
<daychilde> I'm somewhat of a liux newbie. Is there a way I can check to see?
<k1l_> daychilde: did you install ubuntu into own partitions? or did you install that inside windows?
<daychilde> To the best of my memory, I isntalled from livecd and I don'lt know enough to manually set partitions, so I let it do it. But IIRC, I do only have these two partitions in gparted because I was going to resize xubuntus to make it larger, but couldn't figure out how
<ikonia> daychilde: how many disks do you have in the system
<daychilde> can say grub came up and offered boot options when I booted... I'm sorry I'm a newbie on this :/
<daychilde> one physical drive
<k1l_> daychilde: can you show a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) into a pastebin
<ikonia> daychilde: when you say you installed from a livecd, did you boot the livecd, or put the CD in while running windows and click install ?
<daychilde> sure, working
<daychilde> boot livecd, I could swear, but it has been several months. brb with pastebin
<daychilde> http://pastebin.com/Qg7wiyY3
<ikonia> it's going to be a wubi install
<daychilde> so... I probably suck. lol. Any way to blow away Windows and get back my xubuntu, or..... can I safely reinstall Windows and then reinstall as wubi (and I can copy my data and blow it all away and screw dual booting)?
<ikonia> daychilde: what is your end goal ?
<daychilde> 1) however
<daychilde> sorry
<daychilde> 1) however I can, get back xubuntu. Don't care about windows. or 2) I have external drive, if I can copy files from Windows partition and use them to get xubuntu somehow...... like backup files, blow away hd, install fresh xubuntu, restore files
<daychilde> if that akes sense
<daychilde> *makes, sorry
<ikonia> whats your end target system, ubuntu, windows, dual boot ?
<daychilde> xubuntu only
<daychilde> screw Windows heh
<ikonia> daychilde: so why don't you just re-install xubuntu properly ?
<ikonia> unless I've miss-understood you
<daychilde> If I do that right now, will I lose my previous installation? I was in middle of changing backups so I do have valuable data I don't want to lose if possible
<ikonia> daychilde: when you boot the machine, what happens, does it go to grub or boot straight into windows ?
<daychilde> booting machine after boot-repair disk auto repair goes to Windows boot manager which refuses to boot, saying hardware changed (which is not true)
<daychilde> (no longer goes to grub, which it used to)
<ikonia> daychilde: this sounds like a wubi install, that you've used boot repair on and it's screwed up your boot loader
<ikonia> that is a big guess though
<daychilde> makes sense to me
<daychilde> how is wubi install of ubuntu stored? how can I get to it? lol
<ikonia> daychilde: not really, it does a file system in a file thats on the ntfs windows drive,
<ikonia> it's a pretty messy process
<ikonia> the boot loader setup is a real mess
<daychilde> so basically I'm probably screwed already, from the sound of it?
<ikonia> daychilde: you may get back into it, but without being rude, I'm not going to put the time into walking through, wubi is a mess and it was dropped for a good reason
<daychilde> no, understand completely and appreciate help and time
<daychilde> am ex tech support, so completely understood
<daychilde> sounds like best bet is to do some googling - I have way more info than I had, so am very htankful - and either see if I can recover, or cut losses and blowhd away, which I can do myself. hehe.
<daychilde> Many thanks for your help, and all of you. <3
<ikonia> no problem, sorry to not be positive about it
<daychilde> nah, as said, understand 100%
<ivarson> Im trying to browse my windows share from Nautilus in 14.10, im authed but get mount error: invalid argument
<ivarson> I don't have to mess with smb.conf or mount.cifs to get nautils to work, do I?
<ikonia> they are server settings
<ikonia> not client
<DrManhattan> I used the additional drivers app to install the ATI proprietary driver. It works well but I need to enable vsync globally so I don't get tearing when playing flash video. How do I do this?
<ivarson> sorry, smb.conf might, I meant you could use mountutilities on the client to mount shares, but nautilus should be independent of such ?
<DrManhattan> I am not seeing catalyst control center anywhere
<ikonia> ivarson: smb.conf should not be used for the client
<ikonia> ivarson: it is a server setting
<ivarson> ikonia: yes you're right, but mount.cifs eg. you can mount remote share to local mountpoints.
<ikonia> ivarson: that is a binary
<ikonia> ivarson: you don't change a binary
<ivarson> if you're not into reverse engineering, no of course not :-)
<ikonia> I'm missing your point then
<ivarson> sorry for being unclear
<ivarson> Is the cifs/smb-functionality in Nautilus dependent on more "native" functionality in ubuntu. I always get error when trying to access shares so Im wondering if there's anything I can do to get nautlius working
<ikonia> ivarson: it uses the libraries to allow smb over fuse support
<ikonia> ivarson: if you're getting authentication failure, it's normally the windows machine refusing your auth, normally down to the username being wrong on connection
<ikonia> ivarson: (some guess work there based on the more common problems people have)
<ivarson> ikonia: thanks for your patience. The windows-box accepts my creds, I can see all share including hidden adminsitrative ones
<ikonia> ivarson: how are you inputting your credentials ?
<ikonia> ivarson: and where are you intputting them ?
<ivarson> there's a credential-popup as soon as im trying to browse the "machine", since I use microsoft-account i use an email-adres for username, keeping Domain to the default WORKGROUP
<jatt> ivarson: yes it is. you can access shares from the command line
<ikonia> ivarson: try windowsmachinename\username@domain.com
<ikonia> ivarson: it maybe trying to auth it somewhere other than the windows machine
<ikonia> eg: locally
<ivarson> ikonia: But i do get authed? If i type creds in any other way i get instant refused? it seems like a mount-issue
<ikonia> ivarson: you could always try to mount it manually and see what it does
<ivarson> shares such as C$ aren't event discoverable if you're anonymous/unauthed, aren't they?
<ikonia> (outside of nautius)
<ikonia> ivarson: depend, you're not on a windows machine, so how they get presented to a linux desktop is questionable
<sempatnick> deneme
<ivarson> sure, i can mess with mount.cifs or smbclient or smb4k. I just now that this works in gnome3 in other distros and I'd like to avoid having to mess with fstab or commandlines for this particular action
<ikonia> ivarson: testing it an verifying it with a manual mount is step one, once we know the situation, we can move forward with nautlius from there
<ivarson> You're right. Just one more Q; Do you know if and where nautilus logs this kind of activites, or is it possible to activate it in gconf-editor or something?
<sempatnick> türkiye kanalı ne idi ?
<ikonia> ivarson: it's going to be a fuse based mount, so I'm not sure where you'd see that, it's worth logging at the samba logs in /var/log too, as that used to log samba client connections, not sure if that would include fuse though
<sempatnick> turkish chanel ?
<ikonia> !tr | sempatnick
<ubottu> sempatnick: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sempatnick> thanks :D
<ivarson> doesn't seem so. Thank you anyway for your effort ikonia
<Tobbe82> I am working on setting up a personal webserver in a local box in my home using ubuntu server 14.04. On it I am trying to install Open Atrium 2. Now I have followed various tutorials online and managed to get drupal going but then somehow broke the ability to read & write via FTP. Now the server is of a "patch work" of so in regards to settings etc. And I realise that since I'm quite a beginner
<Tobbe82> when it comes to ubuntu servers etc. I'd need some help.
<ikonia> Tobbe82: I'd suggest re-installing ubuntu 14.04 - then asking people to guide you forward
<Tobbe82> First question is if I should start from scratch by doing a clean install and then set it up via the help of you guys (since all the tutorials and guides i've tried online eventuelly leads into permission problems)
<raiden> hi, can someone help me to open ssh 22 pls?
<ikonia> Tobbe82: you'll find a lot of tutorials online are written very badly by people who got it working from them
<ikonia> raiden: it's open by default on your ubuntu install
<raiden> but i cant access it..
<raiden> timed out
<Tobbe82> yes ikonia this is sortof the same conclusion i've come to myself. I mean I understand all the different aspects of the installation etc. I just don't know if off hand and what is industry standard or some garage hacking so to speak
<ikonia> Tobbe82: approach it in blocks, eg: install ubuntu, check, install apache and get a web page working, check, install drupal and it's dependencies, check
<Tobbe82> Ok let me go and re-partition / set up a new clean ubuntu 14.04 install and get back to you on it.
<raiden> ikonia: what should i do to open for me on other computer?
<ikonia> raiden: it's normally open by default
<Tobbe82> ikonia that is sort of what I have been doing but anyways I'll re-install and run it by you guys in here
<ikonia> raiden: do you have the package openssh-server installed ?
<raiden> ikonia: but what should i do now "operation timed out"
<ikonia> raiden: do you have the package openssh-server installed ?
<raiden> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> raiden: can you do "ssh localhost" on the ubuntu machine
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<raiden> ikonia: yes i can
<ikonia> raiden: is the client you are connecting from on the same network as your ubuntu machine or is it going over the internet
<Voyage> Hi, I have an external HDD and gparted says "no valid partition table found on this device", I can however see/read data inside partitions of that drive. (not from windows though). How can I fix it without loosing data?
<Dwaan_> copy data somwhere else
<Dwaan_> format drive
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> When I re-install Ubuntu 14.04 server do I also install LAMP and Mail server? Or do I skip that and do the get-apt update, then update everything and then install LAMP and Mail via get command?
<Dwaan_> the second one
<raiden> ikonia: i got all but cant connect to linux over port 22
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> Dwaan_ was that a response directed @ me?
<Dwaan_> Tobbe-82|Reinsta, yes
<ayiden> Some people learn python?
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> I'll be back then when I reach that stage
<ayiden> i want to teach yourself python .Is there a good tutorial can be recommended to me
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> Set up disk via LVM or non LVM?
<R13ose> In Chrome, I have no sound, how do I fix this?
<manikanta> hello
<manikanta> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<manikanta>  libboost-all-dev : Depends: libboost-graph-parallel-dev but it is not going to be installed
<manikanta>                     Depends: libboost-mpi-dev but it is not going to be installed
<manikanta>                     Depends: libboost-mpi-python-dev but it is not going to be installed
<manikanta> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<unopaste> manikanta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ayiden> hello
<manikanta> How to remove that error?
<Voyage> is this safe for dataloss? sudo gpart -W /dev/sda /dev/sda  I dont have any partition table. but crucial data
<acovrig> I'm having issues setting my resolution with xrandr; it says "
<acovrig> xrandr: cannot find mode "1920x1080_60.00"
<acovrig> " when running "xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<acovrig> "
<acovrig> *sigh* stupid copy+paste, it seemed like my client ignored the \n, but I guess not... sorry.
<EriC^^> did you do xrandr --newmode before that?
<acovrig> EriC^^, yup, this is `xrandr`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635041/
<R13ose> In Chrome, I have no sound, how do I fix this?
<acovrig> EriC^^, this is my newmode line: xrandr --newmode $(gtf 1920 1080 60|grep -v '#\|^$'|awk '{print substr($0,12);}')
<l_r> i am really disappointed with ubuntu. if I 1. switch to the guest user , 2. switch  back to my initial user 3. switch to guest user again, then ubuntu asks me for the password for the guest user to login,, so what is this password ?
<EriC^^> acovrig: the modeline is wrong
<EriC^^> acovrig: try $(gtf 1920 1080 60 | grep -o "\".*" | awk '$1=""; {print $0}')
<MonkeyDust> acovrig  try 60.0 instead of 60.00
<EriC^^> acovrig: ah nevermind
<EriC^^> acovrig: try to do it manually
<EriC^^> xrandr --newmode 1920x1080_60.00 172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync
<CyberAce> Hi
<manikanta> hello
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635096/
<manikanta> how to resolve that error?
<manikanta> unmet dependencies???
<mikeirc> I have problem of dependency because ia32-libs is needed but can't be installed ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> manikanta  try sudo apt-get -f install   <-- -f means fix
<acovrig> EriC^^, thanks, that seems to have solved it, but I don't get a display after, I guess my hypervisor/VNC doesn't support 1920...
<manikanta> MonkeyDust : I've tried that
<manikanta> no use :/
<MonkeyDust> manikanta  i picked this working script up in this channel -- paste as a simple text file and make it executable  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635135/
<manikanta> MonkeyDust: Still error persists
<manikanta> :'(
<nbusrone> hi , I have a question , I saw somewhere mention it's possible to move an installed ubuntu OS / partition to other partition of hard disk. Will it be complicated doing that ?
<home> .kerat.net
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  is your / on a separate partition?
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : having a ubuntu 12.04 at sda3 Primary which I wanted to move it to sda6 extended.
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> Ok, I have done a clean re-install of Ubuntu server 14.04 and run sudo apt-get update     & apt-get upgrade. I figure the next step is to set it up so I can telnet into the site using putty? If so what is the industry standard way of setting this up?   (I'm working towards setting up a LAMP webserver that will allow multiple users, websites and ftp access)
<daychilde> Quick advice: I'm a linux newbie, in the process of blowing away previous installation and starting over.... Previously, my.... /boot (I think? sorry, new and forget which was what) partition was too small (an obscure bug)... so I'm specifying partitions this time. Would it be a good idea to have a decent sized (say 25gb) root partition, then put the rest into /home, or... what should I create? And sorry to say, but please suggest 
<daychilde> 320g hd and this is a old POS from 2007, so 32-bit...
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone ok,but is your / on a separate partition?
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : what do you mean ? /home ?
<kasad> aloha
<kasad> Guys, I'm suddenly having spare 100GB partition that I would like to mount as /home
<kasad> do I just mount it temporarily, rsync it, then edit fstab and reboot
<kasad> considering that my home dir is encrypted
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : sorry for a newbie question . root at sda3
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  yes, are / and home on separate partitions?
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : home and / are in a same partition
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  then copying / would be copying your complete installation
<kasad> any ideas guys?
<kasad> does home being encrypted can botch my attempt to reformat now unused ntfs partition to ext4 and mount it  as /home
<kasad> (i was thinking, format (already done, ext4), mount somewhere as temphome or whatevz
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : ? , I wonder do I need to change anything ? possible as simple as tar.bz the whole / and format the sda3 , extract the tar.bz into sda6 , run live cd update grub , at terminal ( do I need to edit the UDID ) ?
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> On a clean Ubuntu Server 14.04 that I just get-apt update && get-apt upgrade. Do I install SSH in order to telnet into the server?
<kasad> rsync real home to it, edit fstab, reboot and profit
<kasad> amirite?
<kasad> you install sshd(aemon) in order to "telnet" into server via encrypted connection
<copswin> Tobbe-82|Reinsta: whay
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  never tried it, my advice: backup, then try that plan
<kasad> always use ssh, ignore telnet, I don't use telnet even on my local network :P
<cpika> Tobbe-82|Reinsta: there's #ubuntu-server with a better chance to help you out
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : ok Thanks :)
<kaste> hello, I am having several issues with my new ubuntu installation. first of all it recognizes mz alt as an alt-gr which is a big issue because it bars me from using several commands that I really need (like switching irc channels)
<copswin> MonkeyDust: sure
<kaste> second when I suspend the laptop I lose my keyboard on the X11
<kasad> guys, anyone with an idea if encrypted /home will affect my plan
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> Copswin what do you hope to gain by sending me a private mess where you are rude?
<kaste> I tried working around that by restarting lightdm but that made me lose permission to fiddle with the wireless configuration
<SchrodingersScat> kasad: that's a good question, I'm not sure myself.  I'm not sure if I would transfer it encrypted and then change the mount and see if ubuntu fills in the blanks, but either way you should do backups now.
<copswin> Tobbe-82|Reinsta: I an a person not a
<kasad> SchrodingersScat: thanks, btw is there a way to unencrypt home? actually lemme google it
<SchrodingersScat> !info openssh-server | Tobbe-82|Reinsta
<Caleb--> how do i unmount '/' in the recovery mode? i need to resize the filesystem and `umount /` doesn't seem to work
<ubottu> Tobbe-82|Reinsta: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 356 kB, installed size 1099 kB
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> copswin << I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve by sending unrespectful private messages to me. The only thing that will happen if you keep it up is that I'll report you to the admin requesting a ban for you due to uncivil conduct and then i'll put you on my ignore list.
<EriC^^> Caleb--: ? i think "/" is mounted in ro
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> ubottu << Thank you :)
<ubottu> Tobbe-82|Reinsta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clausen> Windows doesn't recognise DVDs that I burn on Ubuntu (with Brasero or K3B).  Any ideas?
<EriC^^> Caleb--: i don't think you can unmount it, boot a live usb and resize from there
<kasad> Tobbe-82|Reinsta: msged me also, prolly a bot, or some fishy thing going on
<kasad> small paste:
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> kasad most likely a troll bot.
<kasad> copswin> You dumb bastard
<kasad> [16:36:31] <kasad> sup
<kasad> [16:37:06] <kasad> I am definitely a bastard and getting dumber by the year
<kasad> [16:37:17] <kasad> just lemme know how I did offend you in particular
<copswin> clausen: Are you finalizing the cd?
<kasad> yeah I guess so
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta>  To ADMIN << Can you do a ban on copswin ?? he is send myself and others very rude, non civil privates mess and is clearly here to troll/flame
<SchrodingersScat> you can flag people with !pm and add them to your ignore list, this is still !ubuntu support.
<kasad> /ignore copswin
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> thanks kasad, that will silence him :)
<Caleb--> EriC^^, looks like it could resize it online. i remounted as rw and it worked
<clausen> copswin, brasero/k3b don't do that automatically?
<MonkeyDust> Tobbe-82|Reinsta  simpy use /ignore copswin, it's x-mas holliday, bored kids are online
<Tobbe-82|Reinsta> thanks guys
<notfadssssssss> can anyone help me with my fstab ? I need to fix it to read UUID's so I can boot ><
<copswin> clausen: is it a RW disk.
<EriC^^> Caleb--: you're not supposed to resize a mounted partition
<clausen> copswin, The disk is a DVD+R.  Ultimately, I'd like to disable any kind of multisession on it (for security reasons)
<copswin> The OPS must be on vacation. A lot of vulgar language directed about me.
<Caleb--> EriC^^, ext supports online resizing
<clausen> copswin, but I can't get Windows to see it at all yet!  (it looks like a blank disk to windows)
<Caleb--> EriC^^, in fact, it wanted me to mount the partition
<copswin> clausen: a video or data disk
<EriC^^> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ext4grow.html
<clausen> copswin, data
<EriC^^> Caleb--: unmounted seems to be in italics
<copswin> Who uses DVD any more. Usb.
<Caleb--> EriC^^, yes, when *decreasing* the size of the partition
<david543> I need help. I just install 14.10 and i am having internet issues. My internet speed will gradually get slower over the course about 10 mins then disconnect. The only way for it to work again is to restart the machine. I am connecting view ethernet.
<Caleb--> EriC^^,  i only needed to grow
<clausen> david543, wireless?
<david543> clausen: ethernet
<clausen> david543, weird, it sounds like a driver problem (which wireless is more prone to)
<david543> clausen: although I have wireless on the machine and it will do the same thing. I don't think its a driver issue. They are detected correctly.
<david543> clausen: Both do the exact same thing.
<clausen> david543, does restarting networking, unloading/reloading drivers, etc. help?
<david543> clausen: It won't be unable to reconnect to the network.
<clausen> david543, even before your 10min are up?
<david543> clausen: Only restarting the machine. Not sure exactly. Its not exactly 10 mins it varies
<david543> clausen: once I disconnect I can't reconnect
<david543> clausen:
<david543> clausen:I don't know if its relevant, I am also having issues with my bootloader/uefi
<clausen> david543, I would try to debug this by trying to find the simplest thing that would kill your internet
<clausen> for example, does shutting down the wireless also kill the wire connection?
<clausen> what about the loopback device?
<clausen> changing routing rules?
<david543> clausen: I have no idea how to do that.
<david543> clausen: Um, like only once can connect at a time.
<david543> *one
<clausen> on the command line, what happens if you do:  pkill -9 NetworkManager
<clausen> (could be a Network Manager bug)
<unicorn437> hello there, I'm running into issues accessing my newly created user. I can use su in the terminal to login to him, when I logout/reboot it doesnt accept the password however
<david543> clausen: One sec, I will try that.
<mikeirc> Plz, I have problems installing ia32-libs on ubuntu 14.04. Without it, teamviewer and google-earth can't be installed
<david543> clausen: System Problem Dectected. Do you want to report this problem?
<clausen> david543, please skip that
<clausen> david543, (it's probably just reacting to us unceremoniously killing NetworkManager)
<clausen> david543, did it affect your network connectivity
<clausen> ?
<david543> clausen: Sorry Not sure, yet, working on it. I am having Kernel Errors
<david543> clausen: Kernel Oops, soft lockup cpu#3 Stuck for 22s (Xorg:1647)
<clausen> david543, it sounds like you have Bigger Problems than just networking
<clausen> david543, networking is probably just one of the symptoms
<clausen> david543, I would look in /var/log/syslog for error messages that might give a hint about the problem
<david543> clausen: What should I do?
<mikeirc> Plz, I have problems installing ia32-libs on ubuntu 14.04. Without it, teamviewer and google-earth can't be installed
<david543> clausen: Would you like to see my syslog?
<clausen> david543, maybe you could put it on pastebin?
<david543> clausen: Sorry the entire system just locked up. Its pretty obvious, that the generic kernel isn't working for me. If it matters i am running on an 8320 AMDFX
<kasad>  so guys, any tips on moving encrypted home dir to new partition
<clausen> david543, I'm sorry to hear that
<david543> clausen: The entire computer just blacked screened
<clausen> david543, when you reboot, it should still have the syslog saved to disk
<david543> clausen: wl 0000:05:05 PCI-DMA out of IOMMU space for 2048 bytes
<clausen> kasad, I think you can just unmount the decrypted/plaintext directory, and copy the encrypted stuff across...
<david543> eth0 failed to map tx DMA
<clausen> david543, can you put the whole thing on pastebin?
<david543> clausen: Yes My computer just blacked screened saying that over and over again. Machine is rebooting
<clausen> david543, thanks.  hmmm, could be an io-mmu bug
<notfadssssssss>  can anyone help me with my fstab ? I need to fix it to read UUID's so I can boot >.>
<notfadssssssss> first time dealing with this stuff so im a little lost
<kasad> if I am correct, i think copying /home to new partition should leave me with unencrypted new /home
<kasad> can somebody confirm
<clausen> kasad, well, it would copy both the encrypted and plaintext across...
<clausen> kasad, (the encrypted data is stored in ~/.Private, IIRC)
<david543> clausen: file size to large to put on pastebin
<clausen> david543, really?
<kasad> clausen, but would it work normally after editing fstab and reboot?
<kasad> clausen: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kasad> it says:
<clausen> kasad, not sure, it might confuse it...
<clausen> (I've never used it, I confess -- just read the doc's recently)
<kasad> If you have an encrypted home file system, then the above will just leave you with an unencrypted copy of your files, which is probably not what you want. You could re-encrypt them after copying, or copy them in their encrypted form. Here is one way to do that.
<david543> clausen: 5 megs, and it started a new syslog. I am uploading to a file site
<kasad> "above" being sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.
<clausen> david543, maybe you can compress it with gzip?
<clausen> kasad, right, that's why I suggest unmounting the decrypted part, and just copying the encrypted data
<david543> clausen: Syslog's uploaded tinyupload Links are:
<david543> clausen: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=7768514955868392958
<clausen> david543, "File ID is not correct. File doesn't exist"
<kasad> clausen: did I mention that I don't really care if I lose encryption, in fact if I could just get rid of it I'd be happy
<david543> clausen: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=41041456119709324864
<clausen> kasad, ah, in that case, you just need to exclude the ciphertext from the rsync command
<kasad> clausen: so your idea is to copy everything that isn't encrypted, then unmount and then copy encrypted data from live usb (cd) just to make sure that is what youa re suggesting
<kasad> so I am good with sudo rsync -aXS /home/. /media/home/.
<david543> clausen: http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=77685149558683929258           fixed url
<k3nz0> Hello guys, I'm trying to install linux alongside with windows. I launched the install and when it comes to "Installation type" it tells me that "This computer currently has no detected operating systems". But I have windows 7 installed on the computer
<cfhowlett> k3nz0, commonly happens with GPT
<EriC^^> k3nz0: press something else, do you see your partitions?
<david543> clausen: let me know if you get a chance to take a look.
<kasad> k3nz0: you will have to manually edit partition schema most likely
<Balzy> Hello! I'm struggling with Hibernating with encrypted partitions, I've described my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2258493   Any suggestions or ideas are welcome, thanks!
<clausen> kasad: I'm looking for the documentation on where the private text is stored...
<kasad> Balzy: I have suggestion for both you and me, don't use encrypted partitions :P
<k3nz0> EriC^^, I see /dev/sda1 ntfs and /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> what's sda2?
<kasad> as danny nicely put it here> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-reasons-encrypt-linux-partitions/
<k3nz0> ntfs too
<EriC^^> is sda1 small?
<k3nz0> sda1 105 Mb
<k3nz0> Yes
<strangerhellion> hi all. i am using ubuntu 14.04 64 bits. i need to install teamviewer. what is multiarch ? and which package will bi fine for me ?
<k3nz0> sda2 is 500gb
<EriC^^> ok that's probably your boot partition
<kasad> sda1 is most likely windows boot partition
<EriC^^> k3nz0: ok, is there unallocated space?
<k3nz0> Nope
<clausen> david543, try booting with the kernel parameter: amd_iommu=off
<EriC^^> k3nz0: you need to resize sda2 ( shrink it ) in windows
<cfhowlett> k3nz0, make it easy on all of us.  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<EriC^^> k3nz0: boot into win7 > control panel > disks management
<clausen> david543, (you can edit the kernel command-line, once-off, in the Grub boot screen)
<kasad> k3nz0: well, you should use gparted and prolly resize your c:\ partition (backup backup backup)
<cfhowlett> k3nz0, for reference, I have win7 / ubuntu split equally on my 500 gb HDD.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635448/
<clausen> kasad, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<david543> clausen: I am unable to do that, there is no grub boot screen, just purple pause for a few seconds, no text.
<clausen> oops, wrong way around
<Balzy> kasad you have the same issue? I need encryption, I have sensible data on my laptop
<clausen> david543, I think if you press shift, or escape, or something like that, you get access to the menu...
<david543> clausen: is there a way to edit grub with in the booted terminal or gui?
<clausen> david543, yes, but it's a pain
<k3nz0> Okay, I pastebin fdisk -l and I reboot on windows to shrink sda2
<clausen> david543, and I need to get back to work in a minute...
<EriC^^> k3nz0: we need the link
<k3nz0> Yes yes ;)
<clausen> kasad, yes, your plan should work, I think
<k3nz0> paste.ubuntu.com/9635466/
<clausen> kasad, the encrypted text is not stored in /home
<cylebailey> hey guys is there a channel on coding
<k3nz0> Rebooting now on windows
<clausen> cylebailey, lots of them!
<bleb> I'm trying to use dwm by executing .xinitrc - gdm and lightdm don't seem to have the option "run x session script" which I have used in the past. Is there a way to just run .xinitrc rather than envoking MATE/Unity/GNOME?
<clausen> cylebailey, e.g. if you are learning C, try ##C
<cylebailey> ill just make names up then ha
<cylebailey> like java
<clausen> cylebailey, ##java
<cylebailey> cheers
<cylebailey> #join
<kasad> clausen: didn't know that, where is it actually stored, i thought it was all in .Private
<cylebailey> is that to join a channel
<david543> clausen: do i just type "amd_iommu=off" under setparams?
<kasad> clausen: do you think this would work http://askubuntu.com/questions/138950/how-to-disable-encrypted-home-directory
<clausen> kasad, yes, looks good
<clausen> kasad, but your rsync approach looks safer
<EriC^^> cylebailey: /join #channel
<cylebailey> cheers i got it
<kasad> what else do I need to rsync besides /home, where is the rest of encrypted stuff if not in .Private?
<clausen> david543, see http://grumpymole.blogspot.co.uk/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<clausen> kasad, I think you're fine just rsyncing /home
<clausen> (but you don't need to delete anything... so you can test it out first...)
<clausen> kasad, you might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome helpful
<choki> WHY IS IT SO PAIN IN THE ASS TO CHANGE MYSQL RUN USER??? I DONT UNDERSTAND... O::::::O
<cfhowlett> !CAPS | choki,
<choki> I did all what they said in the documentation to Mysql 5.5 but nothing works, Mysql will not start then!!! They are just stupid people writing fucking bad documentation
<cfhowlett> choki, stop the profanity.  immediately.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | choki
<ubottu> choki: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<choki> and the worst thing is, i cant ask in #mysql because u need to be registered. just annoying shit
<choki> !emergency
<cfhowlett> !ops | choki, profanity
<ubottu> choki, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<choki> yeah !ops
<choki> i summon an OP!
<popey> choki: please dial down the profanity
<MonkeyDust> choki  behave or leave the channel
<choki> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<popey> choki: don't abuse the bot please
<choki> !WHYDOESMYSQLSUCK?
<ubottu> choki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<choki> yeah i know
<cfhowlett> choki!*@* added to ignore list.
<popey> choki: it doesn't take long to register on freenode. worth it to get support in #mysql IMO
<choki> i ll try thanks
<popey> !register | choki
<ubottu> choki: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<choki> but first i will PAIN IN THE ASS in #debian :D
<david543> clausen: No luck, I think i might have done it wrong though, that guide was for the old grub, and not UEFI bios.
<clausen> david543, oh could be
<clausen> david543, anyway, I have to go, maybe you can ask someone else for help...
<clausen> david543,  good luck!
<david543> clausen: Thanks!
<choki> THANKS AND UR WELCOME!
<Paramezius> Hello, i've installed rhytmbox 3.0.2 in two machines with ubuntu 14.04
<Paramezius> they work right but in one of the machines it freezes when i try to access the radio browser plugin
<Paramezius> it happens since some days ago and ony in one of them
<Paramezius> anybody could help me?
<kasad> ok
<rebs> is there any easy way to disable audio power save on 14.04?
<kasad> this seems to be final solution and easiest if anoyone was following
<kasad> clausen: http://virtually-a-machine.blogspot.com/2010/08/howto-disable-ecryptfs.html
<kasad> clausen: seems as most straightforward way
<k3nz0> EriC^^, why do I need to shrink sda2 throw windows and not through the installer ?
<EriC^^> k3nz0: it's better to do it natively on windows
<dreamcat5> hi! how can i unstall this specific version vv on 14.10 ??? apt search only finds v1.2. many thanks
<dreamcat5> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io/1.3.3~dfsg1-1ubuntu1
<ablest1980> hi
<dreamcat5> okay, nevermind
<MonkeyDust> dreamcat5  ask in #ubuntu+1
<vlt> Hello. How can I downgrade libavcodec to a version not affected by bug https://bugzilla.libav.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793 (committed in April 2014) to be able to decode h.264 IPB video?
<ubottu> bugzilla.libav.org bug 793 in general "blocky artefacts between I-frames when decoding h.264 "IPB" from a Canon DSLR" [Normal,New]
<kasad> !ubottu help
<kasad> doh
<kasad> still hesitating
<kasad> I spend 30 hours configuring everything plus virtual machines that are inside
<kasad> I have some of the stuff backed up, but I simply do not have space for rest (apart from the 100gig partition that is about to become new home)
<kasad> clausen: you mentioned reading about encrypted homedirs recently
<kasad> did you saw anything related encrypted swap
<kasad> that's what is having me think that it will fail miserably
<kasad> not sure if I can just remount or reformat swap after the before mentioned procedure
<squeegily> Hey guys. My laptop can't resume from suspend. I did some tests, though, and it CAN resume from suspend if the init script hasn't run
<squeegily> So something the init script does messes it up
<squeegily> It's an Acer Aspire One 751h
<squeegily> I already tried all the --quirk-*
<squeegily> The only constant was that it couldn't suspend if the init script had run
<squeegily> Hiibernate works fine
<rical> I have set /dev/ttyS0 for grub, kernel and init. Long story short, the last thing I can see on VGA or console is "Welcome to Grub". And I can't enter the encryption key. What to do? I have the ability to reboot into a live cd and unlock the disk. However, I can't find any grub config on any partition?
<MonkeyDust> squeegily  try rtcwake -m mem -- htc means real time clock and you can set a certain time to make it wake up
<MonkeyDust> rtc*
<squeegily> Nice username root
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: trying that now
<Guest92430> ls
<JSON> Do you think it is a good idea to add myself to the root group?
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: WHOA. When I sleep with the rtcwake command, I CAN wake up via the keyboards
<squeegily> JSON: no
<Guest34124> Why
<squeegily> If you really want, set up passwordless sudo
<affy> Hi. I have a fairly new install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (x64). My mouse has strange movements. Sometimes when I move it straight up, it goes up to the left. The issue is consistent among regions of the desktop. It seems that in the middle of the screen, when dragging up and down, it goes sideways too. Extremely difficult to play counter-strike :(
<Guest34124> squeegily: it is not about sudo, it is because a docker container creates some files as root and i would like to change those files without sudo.
<squeegily> Guest34124: Maybe you should figure out how to make those files owned by you
<squeegily> Does Docker have a run-as-user option?
<MonkeyDust> squeegily  my laptop wakes up after 24 hours, then shuts down at 4am, unless i interrupt by waking manually   <-- energy saving
<Guest34124> squeegily: mysql needs to be run as root in the docker container and therefore i have no idea how to tackle this convinient problem
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: Okay, today, for some reason, it was one of the fluke times when suspend just works
<squeegily> I just tried suspending via sudo sh -c 'echo "mem" > /sys/power/state' and that worked. So did sudo pm-suspend
<mirak> hello
<mirak> is there any software that allow to browse picassa albums ?
<Guest34124> mirak: idk if shotwell works with picassa
<mirak> Guest34124: what ?
<Guest34124> sorry idk :D
<notfadssssssss> can anyone help me with fstab? my partitions are not normal and i cannot boot ;\
<notfadssssssss> cant even mount my /
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: Can you boot the install Or do we work from the liveDVD ?
<notfadssssssss> live cd ><
<Ace2Race> hey i need direct3d driver installed... but how do i install it
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: OK, so what makes you think your fstab file is bad ?
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: I am in the live cd, I dont have the UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<notfadssssssss> I cannot mount my /dev/sdc2 (which ubuntu is installed on)
<Ace2Race> how do i instal a direct3d driver
<k1l> Ace2Race: which video card? which ubuntu is it exactly?
<Ace2Race> 14.01 i believe is my version
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: OK, we fix . from the liveDVD we mount the install: sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit . Then we know what to mount where .
<k1l> Ace2Race: "lsb_release -d"
<Ace2Race> 	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<mickey_> Hey guys! I'm struggling with some GRUB2 configuration
<mickey_> I have Ubuntu and Windows
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on:paste.ubuntu.com/9635857
<mickey_> I would like the latter to appear first in the listing
<k1l> mickey_: change the name-numbering of the grub2 script
<mickey_> where might this be located?
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: it is a raid1 hardware
<Ace2Race> kl
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: Check'n 9635857 .
<Annoyed> Greet
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: ??? ><
<Ace2Race> k1l so  how do i instll direct3d so my terraria will work on steam
<mickey_> k1l: which configuration file might that be in?
<Annoyed> It seems that XDMCP is pretty much dead on ver. 14.04 ?
<Ace2Race> im using playonlinux
<k1l> Ace2Race: which video card?
<notfadssssssss> sorry im new to these issues ;\ not very familiar wyet.
<Ace2Race> i have no idea
<mickey_> k1l: etc grub.d or boot grub
<k1l> mickey_: /etc/grub.d rename the 30_os-prober to something between 5 and 10
<k1l> mickey_: then re run the sudo update-grub
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: rtcwake is giving "rtcwake: suspend to "standby" unavailable"
<Annoyed> Anyway... How is 14.04 controlling services? seems that there are multiple systems in place.. override files, something called upstart and rc-update?
<k1l> !upstart | Annoyed but some services still use the older sysvinit
<ubottu> Annoyed but some services still use the older sysvinit: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mickey_> k1l: and then do sudo grub-update?
<Ace2Race> what do you mean by"whitch video card"
<MonkeyDust> squeegily  options are: -m mem or -m disk  <-- suspend or hibernate
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: Not to know is not a sin, one does learn. However, - I do not see any provision for ubuntu. Where is the 1st hard drive 'sda' ?? Ubuntu would be installed on a partition of file system type 'ext4'. // show -> sudo blkid | pastebinit <- .
<k1l> Ace2Race: you want to install a video driver. so we need to know which video card you got build in so we can choose the video driver for that
<mickey_> k1l: and what about the fact that there is already a 10_linux?
<Ace2Race> how do i check it
<k1l> mickey_: dont rename it to 10
<mickey_> k1l: and a 05_debiantheme
<notfadssssssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635903/
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635903/ I cannot seem to mount /dev/sdc2 or perhaps I am doing it wrong
<squeegily> It didn't wake up automatically from -m disk -s 7
<mickey_> k1l: okay so overlapping numbers are acceptable
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: It didn't wake up automatically from -m disk -s 7
<squeegily> Is there a way to hybrid suspend with this?
<k1l> mickey_: the number means the row on which the grub menu is listed. if you want the windows entry (which is the os-prober) to be listed before the linux entries make it a number smaller than 10 but after 5 so its run after the grub theming but before the linux entries are listed
<mickey_> k1l: sorry for all the questions but if I mess this up I won't be able to diagnose it
<squeegily> I don't want to have to restart xchat again
<Annoyed> Can I just use rc-update on everything, or do some require the upstart stuff?
<MonkeyDust> squeegily  not sure, it works here
<Ace2Race> so how do i check what video card i got
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: What computer do you have?
<k1l> Ace2Race: "lspci" into a pastebin
<Ace2Race> how do i use paistebin
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: Wow it woke up
<k1l> !pastebin | Ace2Race
<ubottu> Ace2Race: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squeegily> Ace2Race: go to pastebin.com, paste the stuff into the giant box, and give us the URL
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: OK, looking better, we now know that ubuntu is installed on the 3rd hard drive 'sdc', we ned now to look deeper. install the tool to look at a GPT disk -> sudo apt-get install gdisk <- then show -> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc. Then we know what we are working with .
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: Okay, it seems that whatever rtcwake does "fixes" suspend
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: want me to do | pastebinit after?
<Ace2Race> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635941/
<MonkeyDust> squeegily  odd: it didnt wake from -m disk here, either
<squeegily> After I've used rtcwake to suspend at least once that boot, after that I can use other suspend methods perfectly
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: Yes ! sheessh - sorry 'bout that - // sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc | pastebinit .
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: It's understandable that it wouldn't auto-wake from Hibernate
<squeegily> Since there's 0 power and the BIOS isn't that reliably controllable
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: erm I might have messed it up but  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635954/
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: ah one second
<Ace2Race> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635941/
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9635963/ here we go
<k1l> Ace2Race: that is an intel video card. there is no driver needed because its in the kernel. what is the issue with that card?
<k1l> Ace2Race: besides its a very old card
<Ace2Race> i try to run terraria on steam that is in playonlinux and i get an erer that i need a direct 3d device
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: I just ran "script rtcwake.log -c 'sudo strace rtcwake -m mem -l -s 20'"
<squeegily> Would that log be useful at all?
<Ace2Race> so how do i get direct3d device
<lolek> hi guys, where can I ask question regarding building custom ubuntu kernels?
<squeegily> MonkeyDust: http://ix.io/dTK Does this contain anything good?
<semitones> I haven't bought a laptop since 2010. Is there any general purpose advice I can read up on? Like the new Windows boot restriction, nvidia vs ati, touchscreen compatibility, etc
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: OJ. let's mount the install from the liveDVD and see what 'fstab' is. -> sudo mkdir /mnt/test , sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/test , cat mnt/test/etc/fstab | pastebinit <- .
<lolek> semitones: if I can give you some personal advice, I usually take linux live pendrive, and try to boot the laptop from it,
<semitones> Good idea!
<lolek> semitones: or if it's used, it's easier, just find the model on the network and check if someone mentioned some problems with it ;)
<Turtle_111> I am going to build a gaming computer running Ubuntu. Is the AMD 5350 supported?
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: To clarify this is the live cd I am booting from shall I still continue?
<vlt> Hello. How can I downgrade libavcodec to a version not affected by bug https://bugzilla.libav.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793 (committed in April 2014) to be able to decode h.264 IPB video?
<ubottu> bugzilla.libav.org bug 793 in general "blocky artefacts between I-frames when decoding h.264 "IPB" from a Canon DSLR" [Normal,New]
<semitones> What's that new Windows secure boot called? UEFI?
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: That is what we want at thois tiem .. we make a mount point " sudo mkdir /mnt/test " and from this mount point we mount the ubuntu partiton " sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/test " and then we can have a look at the installed fstab " cat
<Bashing-om>                     mnt/test/etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> at this time *
<skinux> I installed Ubuntu-SDK, loaded up a demo project. When I try to run the project I get a message about permission denied. How do I fix this?
<lolek> semitones: hmmm I've got hp eliteebook model 2540p it's already uefi enabled, but I've got option inside bios to disable this thing.. but I've read somwhere that it should work with never ubuntu
<semitones> Work with newer Ubuntu lolek?
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: cat: mnt/test/etc/fstab: no such file or directoty .... did I need a space between "/test/etc" ?
<lolek> semitones: well I recall reading something about it, but I'm not sure
<semitones> Same here
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636040/ THINK i got it?
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: that be with a leading 'slash' cat  mnt/test/etc/fstab | pastebinit
<terminolojist> hi
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: -mouse doing weird things presently --  the command s/b -> cat /mnt/test/etc/fstab | pastebinit <- .
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636065/
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636065/ .
<allmountainpro> im looking for some help partitioning. trying to install a few different distros. the instructs and readmes  are kinda confusing
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: Hey, UUIDs are correct. SO describe the problem you are having .
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: Cant boot my ubuntu server
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: Cant boot my ubuntu server, after initial install with reboot does not boot basically
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: OK, so what do you normally see when you boot the server, do you boot to a grub boot menu ?
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: no grub menu, no nothing it actually skips the ubuntu instal and goes to next boot managerl
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> how to set fan speed temporarily manually on 14.04?
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: As we are looking at GPT partitioning, is this an UEFI system ?
<notfadssssssss> bashing-on: I believe so but I do not care for it to stay that way
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: I have no experience with UEFI, might be best to get help here from others .. But, see if you can boot to grub. Back out of the "mount" -> sudu umount /mnt/test <- reboot, trying to boot the install and as soon as the initial firmware screen clears repeatedly depress and release the escape key to get the grub boot menu .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: is this a hp laptop?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: server
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: My hero !
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :D
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: want me to pastebinit?
<EriC^^> yeah
<notfadssssssss> command not found, should i install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yes
<__raven_> how to set fan speed temporarily manually on 14.04?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: erm sudo apt-get bootmgr >> invalid operation bootmgr
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: oops i did that i mean
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: you're missing the install
<notfadssssssss> *hits his head on keyboard*
<EriC^^> uefi tends to have that effect :P
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636157/
<notfadssssssss> lol your telling me ><;
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: it's skipping ubuntu and going to what?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ network
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: network
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: that's odd, ubuntu is first in the order
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try o add it again, maybe the other options are off
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: of course, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636171/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sdc
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: pastebinit or no?
<EriC^^> pastebin sudo efibootmgr -v again
<__raven_> how to set fan speed temporarily manually on 14.04?
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I use a dual monitor and the secondary monitor is flickering al the time
<peyam> how can I fix it?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636189/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: are you sure that's sudo efibootmgr -v ?
<MonkeyDust> __raven_  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: that last one is  sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sdc
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok after that type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<frain> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu server and faced and problem
<frain> Foregin keyboard layout
<grodiungs> hi guys I recently deleted my ubuntu partition and installed a version of mint (along with the bootloader) bt according to my bios the uefi is still on this mysterious drive just called "ubuntu". given no id by the computer in bios. cant seem to find any parition where this 'ubuntu' resides. my bios does not seem ot detect the bootloader i installed with mint either. really need help i cant get into my windows partition since the bootloader is gone.
<entropius> is there any logfile for the kubuntu graphical installer? it's hung, and I have no idea why.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636207/
<frain> Messed up my production configs with VI and I don't know what to do. How does one install new layout
<EriC^^> entropius: press on the tiny arrow and you'll get a terminal below it
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: is /mnt/test still mounted?
<peyam> anyone?
<EriC^^> ive a power outage here so i might get dc
<entropius> EriC^^: "tiny arrow"? I don't see it. But it just died with "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141, maybe go look at /var/log/syslog"
<entropius> ugh.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo mount /mnt/test/boot/efi /dev/sdc1
<__raven_> MonkeyDust: yes but i need something like "sudo set fan0 2000rpm"
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: check ls /mnt/test/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: sudo mount /mnt/test/boot/efi /dev/sdc1 is not a block device
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ check ls /mnt/test/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu: check is not a found command
<grodiungs> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<grodiungs> aah
<grodiungs> sorry
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i feel like im messing something up here lol
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Heads up, I see "Boot0004* ubuntulog2 HD(1,800,100000,e9763a68-4c58-4347-8a04-5281589770d6" does not match blkid ot fstab ( 8a27cb38-93a4-46bc-b66f-48bc1334f8da ) . Is that an issue ?
<frain> help :P
<Balzy> Hello! Is anyone willing to help me with issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2258493   Hibernate and Encrypted Partitions
<skinux> Is Ubuntu SDK only for building apps for phones and tablets, or for desktop applications as well?
<NoliferSupreme> exit
<squinty> skinux: should have that info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sorry im back
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: that's not the uuid, guid maybe i dont know
<nmvs> instalar ableton live 9 ayuda porfa
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: my bad, type sudo /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test/boot/efi
<nmvs> hacer conrrer la autorizacion
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: lol sorry again
<nmvs> solo falta eso
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test/boot/efi
<squinty> !es | nmvs
<ubottu> nmvs: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nmvs> instalar ableton live 9 ayuda porfa
<nmvs> vale
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ kk its mounted?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type ls /mnt/test/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^^> what's in that dir?
<notfadssssssss> ill let you know in just a sec :D
<frain> Anyone?
<grodiungs> hello friends. essentially i have deleted my boot partition on accident. anyone have any help about how to fix this?
<johnb003_> hi, I think my router is croaking right now, and it dawned on me I have a nice server right here, think it would be a good idea to have my server also handle the router work?
<EriC^^> grodiungs: /boot partition?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636269/
<johnb003_> anyone confident at this that could offer me some assistance if UI try it?
<grodiungs> EriC^^: apparrently I need a Bios-Boot partition. I can no longer access the boot loader for my computer
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok the .efi files are there
<grodiungs> EriC^^: im currently on a mint usb
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: not sure why it's skipping ubuntu on boot
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: you could try to reinstall grub for good measure
<estacado> any knows if chrome rdp works on ubuntu;
<johnb003_> it does
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: im all ears how?
<johnb003_> we use it at work in linux
<johnb003_> estacado.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/test$i; done
<bubbasaures>  grodiungs This a dual boot with W8 an uefi bios?
<estacado> same procedure as windows i presume;
<johnb003_> estacado do you mean chromoting?
<EriC^^> grodiungs: you deleted the bios-boot partition? or the /boot partition?
<grodiungs> i dont know what the /boot partition is so i ddint delet it
<grodiungs> i deleted the partition where ubuntu was installed along with the boot loader
<estacado> i mean the chrome remote desktop yeah
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i type that word for word?
<EriC^^> grodiungs: you deleted your ubuntu installation you mean?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yeah
<bubbasaures> grodiungs, Preface answers to others with their nick, what is your end goal?
<EriC^^> grodiungs: is it a fresh install?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: pastebinit after
<grodiungs> bubbasaures: i need to boot into my computer. I have a windows install and a mint install on this computer, but currently no functioning boot loader. the bootloader i used was set up along with an old ubuntu install I deleted
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: nope
<bubbasaures> grodiungs, Ah, than use the mint channel to fix your grub issue, not a ubuntu issue anymore to be honest.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ kk no message or prompt appeared
<bubbasaures> grodiungs, Look up super grub and boot the mint and reload grub there.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt/test
<grodiungs> bubbasaures: how would i boot into it without a boot loader? Iam currently running off a usb mint
<bubbasaures> grodiungs, Your not in our support schema is all I was throwing you a meat covered bone. ;)
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ok i did it changed from $ to #
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, is this a 64bit machine?
<grodiungs> bubbasaures: ok tahnks
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: yup
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<frain> no one?
<squinty> grodiungs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   try Boot-repair (which is what resatux uses these days too fwiw) or the chroot method to restore your grub.  again fwiw, EriC^^ is going through the process right now with someone else
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: finished no errors
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok type update-grub
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: done
<andreas_> do u provide support for lubuntu?
<bubbasaures> yes andrea
<bubbasaures> andreas_,
<ch_ki> where do i find a cheap keayboard with pbt keys or at least keys which doesnt get shiny/oily/greasy? or can you tell me a channel where to ask for at least? thanks
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: restart and see if it works
<andreas_> sorry guys forxubuntu
<bubbasaures> ch_ki, I don't think there is a preferred shopping channel
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: just type restart in terminal ? sorry i am just trying to be exact wanna get this server going
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo reboot
<ch_ki> bubbasaures: which keyboard do you use? do you have shiny keys on there ??
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: no problem
<bubbasaures> ch_ki, This is ubuntu support, that is not even close. ;)
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: there might be a button that allows you to choose what to boot
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: esc maybe, then boot options or something
<ch_ki> bubbasaures: ok im going to emacs :D
<notfadssssssss> 4eric^^: f6 is boot manager ? ive never seen grub load
<frain> does anyone sees me?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: hmm, did you restart it?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ytup it takes a second to initialize
<squinty> !ask | frain
<ubottu> frain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bubbasaures> frain, Yes, you're seen, post your support issue if there is one.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: client mac address booted ;\
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, try to see if you can get that boot options menu
<EriC^^> for efi
<notfadssssssss> kk let me restart
<frain> 19:52 <frain> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu server and faced and problem
<frain>  - Foregin keyboard layout , can't fix my configs with VI or anything :\
<frain> 19:53 How does one install new layout?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: I am at the boot device menu, you want me to do internet EFI shell? or which were you asking?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: is there an ubuntu entry?
<squinty> frain:  there is a #ubuntu-server channel
<frain> did't know. Thank you
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: yes there is it is the first option
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: hitting it has no effect
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: hmm is there a From efi file option?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ubuntu/test/iba ge slotx2 /memorex tf20/ idoo luno dell/ internal efi shell/ memorex tf20/efi: memorex tf20 pmaphd(part1,sig###) , <- usb
<johnb003_> for the wired part of my lan, I'm gonna need to buy a new switch anyway, will pretty much any gigabit switch work or would you guys recommend one?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: so there's no from efi file?
<EriC^^> or browse or something
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i dont see one
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, is secure boot enabled?
<frain> cya, all best for holidays
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i didnt see secure boot in the setup
<jhutchins> johnb003_: Don't go cheap
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: tried finding it like 12 hours ago lol I can enter the setup from here if youd like me to
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, give it a shot
<quins_18> test
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: Main// Advanced//Security// server management// boot options/ boot manager
<EriC^^> boot options
<quins_18> how to fix import xchat in python ?
<bekks> quins_18: First tell us whats broken :)
<sanu> hai
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: system boot timeout, boot options 1-7, network device order, floppy order, HD order, add new boot options,delete boot options, efi optimized boot, boot option retry, usb boot priority
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i'm wondering if you have a bios that will only boot windows .efi
<quins_18> no module
<bekks> EriC^^: Thats called "Secure boot" :)
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: well i hope not its APtio setup utility - american megatrends
<EriC^^> bekks: not really, secure boot doesn't allow other os to boot
<EriC^^> bekks: ( that aren't on the safe os list
<bekks> EriC^^: Thats not true.
<Eldunar> hello guys, can u tell me how can i add app to the xfce panel which tell me what is the usage of every core of my procesor?
<MonkeyDust> Eldunar  try psensor
<MonkeyDust> or psensors
<EriC^^> bekks: some bios's wont boot anything that isn't called  bootmgfw.efi , if secure boot is turned off or on
<EriC^^> bekks: really? wow cause i have secure boot on, and i boot shimx64.efi all the time
<bekks> EriC^^: Secure boot allows all entries to boot which are signed with a valid key.
<Eldunar> thats not it. i want sth like it is on this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZPODwZ56Zk
<EriC^^> bekks: yeah what did i say? it doesn't allow other os to boot with aren't on the "safe list"
<dios> hello
<dios> i installed flightgear 3 from ubuntu software center
<MonkeyDust> Eldunar  i don't start watching videos, but try conky or gkrell
<Guest89058> but then i installed 3.2 from ppas
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try to boot the live usb again
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: we can give it a shot if you want
<Guest89058> now it doesnt work the launcher
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ im all for it
<Guest89058> what can i do?
<Eldunar> thats not it, but close i want to have it in panel/tray
<quins_18> python, ImportError: no module named xchat. how to fix it ?
<quins_18> pleeeesss, new bew
<Guest89058> anyone?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: k its up
<squinty> quins_18:  maybe ask in the #python channel here on freenode
<Socrates> Hello, my mouse isn't working. It worked before on my desktop but now it only works on my login screen?
<MonkeyDust> notfadssssssss  type er [tab], see what happens
<quins_18> upps
<quins_18> sorry
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo parted -l and get the name of the disk that has the fat32 partition
<EriC^^> ( and the ext4 )
<Guest89058> how can i get the latest flightgear working?
<bekks> Guest89058: Try starting it in a terminal.
<Guest89058> already did
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636445/
<Guest89058> this is what i get
<Guest89058> FATAL:Version check failed: please check your installation.
<Guest89058> (Found data files for version '3.2.0' at '/usr/share/games/flightgear', version '3.0.0' is required.)
<Guest89058> bekks, thats because i already installed from ubuntu doftware center
<Guest89058> version 3
<Guest89058> but now i installed 3.2 with ppa
<bekks> Guest89058: So uninstall both versions, and install your desired version again.
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: Question, is that 1st hard drive dis-connected, Why do we not see a 'sda' hard drive ?
<Guest89058> bekks, i dont have good bandwidth
<ekoeight> where is the live cd image for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: btw did you check the options in the bios bootmgr ?
<Guest89058> how can i uninstall 3.0 only?
<bekks> Guest89058: Then it will take a while.
<notfadssssssss> bashing-me: I couldnt imagine it not being?
<EriC^^> you mentioned a boot manager menu, i forgot to ask
<Annoyed> greetings
<jhutchins> Guest89058: It sounds like you upgraded the data files but not the game engine.  Sloppy packaging, this is why sticking with official repos is smart.
<ekoeight> do they not do live cds anymore?
<Guest89058> jhutchins, i did it with the official flightgear ppa
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:options for the EFI option? yeah I typed them all out, there were only two options that said anything to do with efi.... one was efi internal shell the other was the USB
<squinty> ekoeight: not cd (except for minimum install)  dvd size or usb
<Guest89058> please tell me theres anotherway
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: EriC^^ :; seems real odd that a 'sda' is not assigned ,
<ekoeight> squinty: i have a machine that does not boot usbs or read dvds
<jhutchins> Guest89058: You can try updating the rest of the game packages from the ppa.
<Guest89058> jhutchins, how do i do that?
<Guest89058> wasnt update and upgrade enough_?
<Bashing-om> ekoeight: desktop editions no longer fit on a CD, one can build up from a server or minimal CD .
<Guest89058> jhutchins, when itype upgrade it says: The following packages have been kept back:
<jhutchins> Guest89058: I would start by looking for instructions on the site you added the ppa from.
<Guest89058>   fgrun flightgear
<Guest89058> how do i make it update those packages too
<Guest89058> ?
<jhutchins> Guest89058: Specify them as what you want to upgrade.  I don't know how the ppa you've added ranks newer software, see their instructions.
<squinty> ekoeight:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  (if you have grub already installed from a previous linux version) or see http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/ for making a boot cd so that usb's can boot from computers that don't have a "boot from usb" option
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah
<orbisvicis> curl is not using /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<orbisvicis> (in trusty)
<ekoeight> squinty: thank you
<Annoyed> I'm a bit confused about Ubuntu server 14.04, and and how  you are supposed to configure things.. For example, for ddclient.  Installed it using Software Update (I have a barebones Gnome installed for a GUI).. and /etc/ddclient.conf is almost empty.. and says something about Configuration file generated by debconf Am I supposed to edit ddclient.conf directly, or  use some other tool ?
<squinty> ekoeight:  yw
<Annoyed> And will changes get clobbered ?
<MonkeyDust> Annoyed  hint: there's also #ubuntu-server
<squinty> Annoyed:  tried the #ubuntu-server channel?
<jocemar> ola
<rypervenche> Annoyed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient
<Annoyed> Ah, no I haven't.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Just a thought, can EFI use a device map file . used to be one could have the file in '/boot/grub/devicemap and remap the drives .
<l0rdn1x> Bluetooth: Unexpected continuation frame (len 0)
<Guest89058> ok so i did
<l0rdn1x> This is flooding my dmesg lol
<Guest89058> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest89058> and it worked
<Guest89058> thanks
<Annoyed> Thanks, I'll try the other channel
<orbisvicis> how do I view resolved launchpad bugs ?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: if it is the bios lock is there a way to check if thats what atpio does?
<squinty> orb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<orbisvicis> squinty: for a particular package, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bugs
<kyluc88> hi all. I have a problem. tried all i could and no solution, however i have a feeling it is trivial..
<kyluc88> i enter my password on login GUI (14.04) and .. i am waiting until computer freezes
<kyluc88> everything else seems to be ok.
<kyluc88> #ubuntu
<NurdTurd> Hi everyone :)
<manticpixel> Yo
<NurdTurd> Whats the issue?
<squinty> kyluc88:  might want to try using the boot option "nomodeset"
<squinty> kyluc88:  Start a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<squinty> kyluc88:  see if that gets you into your desktop
<kyluc88> THX squinty - i will try it now
<squinty> kyluc88:  you can also access "recovery" while in the grub boot menu too.
<NurdTurd> sorry about my attitude
<NurdTurd> Won't happen again.
<kyluc88> squinty: i have done all as told. i come to the loging GUI, no errors. I enter my pwd and than .. it is not stuck (mouse moves) but it stops there.  ?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: under boot options there is a EFI optimized boot it is disabled does this need to be enabled?
<squinty> kyluc88:  might want to check from the grub boot menu recovery option to see if you have an old /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rename it (or delete it if you want) and then try rebooting.  also might want to try accessing the Guest account from the lightdm logon screen to see if the problem is particular to your account or not
<kasad> guys help me out here last thing I did was: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<kasad>  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<kasad>  and rebooted and now I get login prompt, I enter correct pass, then i get 1 sec like it's loading then  1-2 sec of black screen and back to login prompt
<kasad> (other accounts login fine)
<kasad> where do I start to look for fubar
<Bashing-om> kasad: do you own these files ? -> ls -al ~/.Xauthority , ls -al ~/.ICEauthority <- ?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sorry im back
<kasad> Bashing-om: sorry had sneezing attack, i sneezed like 40 times I swear
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: about the bios lock it's pretty much a far fetched idea, i was wondering if that could be it, though it would be pretty funny if it was..
<kasad> Bashing-om: checking
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: no need to say sorry, again your helping me was just making sure you didnt walk off a clifff :P
<k3nz0> I think I've successfully installed linux in dual boot with Windows 7. When rebooting the grub doesn't launch, and it boots directly on Windows 7
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: usually even if the bios is hardwired to that efi file you can still manually boot other files, you just have to press the boot options every time ( or do a workaround )
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: lol :P
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: we can try, but it's a long shot
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: did you boot the live usb?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: did the pc come with anything preinstalled?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: yup im at live usb'
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: yes windows server
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> here goes nothing..
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<kasad> Bashing-om: yes I have them both
<squinty> k3nz0:  if you install win7 after ubuntu you will have to reinstall grub again (probably from livedvd or usb) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting -> Boot-repair and/or chroot
<kasad> Bashing-om: you there?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636675/
<k3nz0> squinty, I installed ubuntu after win7
<squinty> k3nz0:  same thing applies.. have a read of that link
<Bashing-om> kasad: But, does 'root' own either of those files ?
<kasad> sec lemme tell you
<kasad> yep
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<squinty> k3nz0:  might also want to read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  to see if anything applies to your system
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot/efi
<kasad> Bashing-om: both owned by root, and group also root
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ls /mnt/boot/efi/EFI
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:ubuntu comes up as an option
<EriC^^> no Microsoft ?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: in blue
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: nope.
<Bashing-om> sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .Xauthority , sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .ICEauthority <- where USERNAME is your actual login username .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft
<ekoeight> so is there a less resource intensive version or setting? i saw unity 2d but seems like it was merged
<kasad> Bashing-om: gotcha
<kasad> Bashing-om: thanks man
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: k
<squinty> ekoeight: lubuntu is recommended for older, low resources boxes
<kasad> Bashing-om: while I am sucking here and you are helping me not kill myself, do you maybe have idea how to migrate /home to new partition, with encrypt home directory enabled? (now I'm beeing greedy)
<Bashing-om> kasad: Most likely the only problem. Reboot when chmods are done and see if it is effective .
<kasad> Bashing-om: rebooting now, think that's the prob all the way, uninstalled mesa for nothing
<Bashing-om> kasad: Not a problem to ask, but encryption is something I shy away from . can not advise in such an instance .
<ekoeight> btw that plop boot manager is pretty cool
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo cp /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/bootmgfw.efi
<kasad> Bashing-om:nobody seems to know, damn me for enabling encryption on home dir (friends machine)
<rypervenche> kasad: It doesn't matter if it's encrypted or not. You just need to move it when the home dir is decrypted.
<squinty> ekoeight: yes, nice app...has worked well for my purposes
<ardian> Hello, what do you suggest for drivers proprietary or open source ? (I am for open source software) but I'd like to have the best driver for my laptop, im using AMD/ATI graphic card
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<entropius> Is there any way to see what is going on with the installer? I'm installing kubuntu 14.10 and it is taking an inordinately long time (on "preparing libreoffice-common"). This install has been obnoxious in other ways, despite being done on fast hardware. Is there some file I can tail to see what is going on?
<Bashing-om> kasad: You have the right of that .. encryption is a level of complexity that is very difficult to overcome . In the event of problems . you do have a problem !
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: for i /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<compdoc> ardian, the open source should be installed already, if not activate it. See how well it runs
<compdoc> use the proprietary if you need to
<bubbasaures> entropius, If you ticked the update while installing it will take longer
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: near unexpected otken '/dev'
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sorry, for i in /dev .....
<kasad> Bashing-om rypervenche: thing is, friend changed his mind, allowed me to virtualize his windows, so I got 100Gig partition freed up - and I wanted to mount it as /home, but alas, I chose encrypt home dir when I installed because I am idiot
<ardian> compdoc: I think they run very well did not have any problems, but I saw the options for other drivers
<kasad> btw
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: done
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo chroot /mnt
<kasad> Bashing-om: problem with login solved, it was wrong permissions
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
 * Pamela Sala de chat para todos Los Latinos Los esperamos ahy chikos y chicas libre de expresion :* http://www.redlatina.net/ o /server irc.redlatina.net
<kasad> now I am not even sure if I have to install ATI drivers or not
<entropius> Yes, but I want to be able to tell whether the installer is waiting on some slow download (but I don't see network activity) or whether something else is going on.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: finished
<rypervenche> kasad: I'm not sure where in Ubuntu it decrypts your home drive, but you can sync all of your data to your new drive, then change fstab and reboot, should work fine.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: update-grub
<Bashing-om> kasad: IF there is no direct dire need of encryption. (RE-)install ! Like I say, encryption is a level of complexity in times of trouble can not be overcome .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: does it say Found linux 3.1......
<kasad> Bashing-om: tbh I don't need it, it's just that I configured everything, spent like 15 hours, and now just thinking about reinstall is making me cry
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:found linux image : boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic        found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic             done
<Bashing-om> kasad: See what you have installed for driver/card -> sudo lshw -C display <- what is listed in the "configure" line ?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: k
<kasad> Bashing-om: configuration> drier=radeon latency=64 mingnt=8
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Bashing-om> kasad: Should be good to go .. you are up on the open source driver .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type efibootmgr -v and pastebinit
<kyluc88> Hi all, working with 14.04 LTS. Recently had an interrupted update due to network issue. Now, when I enter my pw on GUI, ... the desktop workspace never appears. Comp does not freeze (mouse is moving), but .. login never completes. I see only login GUI (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<Crell> Hi folks. I am tracking an intermittent error with Ubuntu server 14.04.  The hardware is ostly 9 years old, and using a boot CD I've verified that the hardware is all fine AFAICT.
<Crell> However, copying large amounts of data when booted to the installed 14.04 system reguarly causes fatal issues, eg, kernel panics.
<kasad> Bashing-om: it says VGA compatible controller, (mobility radeon xpress 200m) etc etc, but this machine won't be used for more then surfing, most intensive apps being run will be virtualbox of his previous winxp machine and his mother using FB/Youtube, so I think I am good with the driver
<Crell> The error message mentions a Bad RIP value, but Googling turns up that error on a dozen different things going back to at least 2006.
<Crell> I was able to copy 200 GB over the netwrok without incident using a Boot CD, so I am assuming the hardware is all fine. It's some issue with the OS.
<kasad> Bashing-om: is there a way to migrate all the settings to different user or something, just to avoid that encryption, then I would delete this user, and mount 100GB partition as /home
<Crell> How do I even start tracking this down? :-/
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636785/
 * Crell would prefer to not spend another week having a not-quite-working server.
<Bashing-om> kasad: :) , I run ATI card, on radeon driver , no problems at all . workie great - last long time .
<squinty> Crell:  ubuntu-server channel is there for a purpose  :P
<kasad> Bashing-om: I found different guides telling different things, so I am kinda afraid to try it, I spent way too much time configuring this
<Bashing-om> kasad: No I can not say .. encryption, I do not know how to cope with it .
<Crell> squinty: I've had mixed results there, too.  I don't know that it's a server-specific issue; it seems kernel-related mostly?
<kasad> Bashing-om: thanks anyway. you already helped me tons and saved me lots of time
<daftykins> Crell: was it a clean 14.04.1 install, or a history of updates?
<basichash> How do i pipe errors to text file?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sdc
<Crell> daftykins: Clean install via USB.  The install went fine.
<basichash> i thought it was "command parm1 param2 2&>1 error.txt
<kasad> Bashing-om: now if i could only figure how to at least migrate all the settings, I set up like million things for his mom, and him, it would take me hours and hours to configure everything again :S
<basichash> but that doesn't seem to work
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: then efibootmgr -v and pastebin it please
<Crell> Well, almost fine.  I had to disable something in grub since I'm using RAID 5 for the drives.
<squinty> .........and yet again, the story changes.  :(
<EriC^^> bashusr: command 2> /path/to/textfile
<kyluc88> Hi all, working with 14.04 LTS. Recently had an interrupted update due to network issue. Now, when I enter my pw on GUI, ... the desktop workspace never appears. Comp does not freeze (mouse is moving), but .. login never completes. I see only login GUI (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<EriC^^> bashusr: that will send the stderr to the text file only, stdout wont
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636797/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> and then sudo reboot
<daftykins> Crell: ah-har, dubious RAID. SMART data clean on all of them?
<BluesKaj_> kyluc88, ctl+alt+F1-F6 at the login page then login to the virtual terminal and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then reboot
<Bashing-om> basichash: For instance : exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch > /home/sysop/errors-boot.txt 2>&1 .
<guntbert> basichash: see what EriC^^ said above
<Crell> daftykins: The drives are all brand new.  And I was able to, from an older boot CD, copy 200 GB of data off of the RAID drives to a remote system without a single hiccup.
<basichash> thanks
<notfadssssssss> lol well change is good iguess
<daftykins> Crell: over what protocol? you've never encountered faulty new disks? hrmm :P
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: efi shell booted
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: what happened?
<kyluc88> Blueskaj_ : i did than via grub / root access with nw..
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: hmm
<Crell> daftykins: All copying was rsync over ssh.  And yes I've run into bad drives before, which is why I tried from the boot CD.  It seems unlikely that a hardware issue would manifest itself with only one OS doing the same thing, no?
<daftykins> where does 'one OS' come into this?
<Crell> The installed 14.04 instance vs. the older boot CD.
<kyluc88> Blueskaj_ : when ctl+alt+f1 i get <comp> login:  which does not respond .. i enter my username it comes back to <comp> login:
<Crell> Both pushed 200 GB-ish over the network using rsync/ssh.  Only one died every couple of gigs and needed a reboot.
<BluesKaj_> kyluc88, doesn't ask for pw after login on VD?
<schoppenhauer> I am trying to access a braille line, which always worked in earlier ubuntu versions. Now, when trying to access it, I get the error "usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usb-storage while 'brltty' sets config #1". I tried blacklisting and searched for udev options, but ... nothing seems to work like it did a few years ago, so I have no clue what to do.
<daftykins> Crell: so what was the boot disc?
<Crell> The kernel panic call tace appears to be doing some IRQ handling aroun SCSI.  (At least that's the keywords in the stack trace.)
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sorry my bad
<kyluc88> Blueskaj_: no, it returns to <comp> login:
<daftykins> Crell: i take it the OS is alongside the data on the RAID volume?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i just checked my efibootmgr -v , and my bootmgfw.efi is in EFI/Microsoft/Boot/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: boot the live usb again, we'll try to put it there
<Crell> daftykins: Yes, it's a single partition on a 3-disk RAID 5 array.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: as long as you stop saying sorry for helping me out :P
<Crell> (Software RAID, setup by the installer.)
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok :P
<daftykins> Crell: i'd bet that wouldn't be happening with the OS outside the volume
<Crell> Why would that matter?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: btw so now that I go to boot device menu there are not 2 ubuntus there
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: Ubuntu and ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> oh, i see
<notfadssssssss> are now*
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: still want me to boot from live CD?
<EriC^^> yeah
<notfadssssssss> kk
<Crell> daftykins: Why would it matter if the OS itself is on a RAID partition?  (This is the first time I've tried setting up a RAID configuration.)
<BluesKaj_> kyluc88, then use you live media/cd/dvd/usb and run kubuntu, open a terminal and do, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , most likely /dev/sda
<Crell> daftykins: The boot CD was an older version of http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd, booted to the Linux/parted magic option.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk ready
<dvl> There is/was a script provided with Unbuntu's installation of Bacula (backup software) and I'm trying to locate that script in order to report a bug with it.  I figured the first step was locate the script... I'm failing.
<daftykins> Crell: so you don't have any prior experience with RAID but are asking me how it'd be affected? :)
<Crell> If I knew how it would be affected I wouldn't need to ask.  At least from the Ubuntu documentation it seemed like it should be a straightforward process.
<Crell> Given that it's a 20 year old technology I expected it to be fairly stable on a modern Linux version, especially when the installer directly supports it.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo mkdir /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: k
<BluesKaj_> kyluc88, or install boot-repair on a cd or usb and use that to reinstall grub or repair it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<basichash> Is there a way I can pass text generated from a command (i.e. stdout/stderr i suppose?) into a command like pastebinit?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/bootmgfw.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Caleb--> hi, is it possible to uninstall totem and still have thumbnails?
<basichash> i.e. instead of command 2> error.txt; pastebinite error.txt, i can just do command 2> | pastebinit
<Caleb--> or at least to use some other thumbnailer instead of totem?
<Maltahl> i have some trouble forcing my laptop to not sleep or go supend. Ubuntu 14.04 i tried power settings and doing acpi=off in GRUB is not working either
<superfacepalm> I've deleted my kernel...help! here's a quick rundown of where i am & what i've done http://pastebin.com/Xa6sWMN1
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sdc
<Bashing-om> basichash: for instance : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit . (??)
<daftykins> Crell: what is it exactly? 20 years seems incredibly doubtable
<Crell> RAID.
<entropius> is it unusual for the installer to take over an hour on a machine with a SSD and modern CPU?
<Crell> daftykins: You were making it sound like the proble is using RAID in the first place, which I would find highly surprising as it's hardly a new and untested technology.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: gotta install efiibootmgr
<notfadssssssss> lol
<entropius> I've seen installers finish in 5 minutes
<entropius> or something
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: hehe :D
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, sudo efibootmgr -v
<notfadssssssss> pastebinit?
<EriC^^> yeah
<kyluc88> Blueskaj_: i will attempt with boot  repair
<daftykins> Crell: no, i'm suggesting it's going funny with your setup.
<daftykins> Crell: but if these disks are brand new on an alleged "20 year old" system, you must be using some kind of HBA to connect them
<Crell> daftykins: Well something is going funny.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636886/
<daftykins> Crell: yeah so put the OS on a separate disk, use the RAID volume as a mounted data point only, then see how you get on
<Crell> No, the hardware is Athlon 64, about 8-9 years old I believe.  The motherboard supports SATA, which all of the new drives are.
<Bashing-om> super, 1st is to make sure the liveUSB is valid . Did you verify the .iso file with md5sum ? Can you boot to the liveUSB's boot options screen ?
<Crell> Hrm.  Not sure how modern a spare HDD I have lying around.  Could take a while to set that up. :-/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, sudo reboot
<kyluc88> Blueskaj_: may i install boot repair in recovery session as root and run it then?
<daftykins> Crell: ok so half the age :D BIOS update wouldn't hurt too
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: i did verify md5. when i select usb from boot list it just gives me boot from ubuntu, recovery or memtest screen. if i select ubuntu it trys and fails to boot from hdd. but it boots live cds just fine
<Delta706> is there an easy way to get a font fullname?
<Crell> Hm. I'll have to see if there's a bios update available.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: efi shell
<kazblox> Hi
<kazblox> Simple question about specific software
<EsoRotica> I'm having troubles with a USB optical mouse disconnecting, Have tried several ports. Dont see what I need to in the logs. Mouse works in another computer.  Seems to be something to do with usb powersave and not sure how to debug
<johnb003> anyone tried using an ubuntu box as an internet router?
<EsoRotica> Also, this is a laptop.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: but I never had a U(capitcal) buntu before I guess we made one, my ubuntu was just written all lower cases could you have made a work around for the one we created?
<BluesKaj_> kyluc88, best to install-boot repair on separate media since it's a small debian based OS
<johnb003> I'm wondering 1) Can I use a single wired port for the wan and lan, and 2) will the server itself also be behind the firewall or only the clients?
<kazblox> Is there any software compatible with Ubuntu/Mint that allows me to fix "TFGHT is Missing" Windows 7 error?
<kazblox> I accidentally fucked up sda1 system partition
<kazblox> Dualboot setup
<SchrodingersScat> !profanity | kazblox
<ubottu> kazblox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<basichash> Bashing-om: ah it works, thanks
<kazblox> SchrodingersScat: Oh, sorry. :P
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Sounds like bios is not finding the boot code on the USB and is going onto the next boot code it can find and tht is the hard drive ? .. Try and re-burn that .iso - as an image - to the usb once more ??
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: you have 3 ubuntu's right now, right?
<EriC^^> Ubuntu Ubuntu and ubuntu ?
<rww> kazblox: not that I know of. talk to ##windows, that's generally fixable from a Windows installation disc
<Bashing-om> basichash: :) .. good deal .. in like Flynn .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: we tried to pretend you're booting the windows .efi file from Microsoft/Boot
<kazblox> [16:15] <rww> kazblox: not that I know of. talk to ##windows, that's generally fixable from a Windows installation disc | I don't have one.
 * rww sighs
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: do i really need to be using 14.04 or should it working using the 13.10 cd?
<rww> (and responses like that are why I don't do Windows support for free)
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: let me check
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: yes 3
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: In almost all cases, you want the liveUSB to be same same as the installed release . IF that install is 13.10 .. you do have a problem as 13.10 is End-Of-Life, and no longer has support .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try to boot the other Ubuntu
<marcelino671> Hello, I'm new in Ubuntu, when I open more apps, my system overload, I use free -h to see the memory usage, 90% are in use, how I can see what apps are using much more memory?
<EriC^^> marcelino671: top
<spittingglass> marcelino671: top
<notfadssssssss> eric^^" none boot '\
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: okay, i was hoping i could just use an older kernel to get it running then upgrade so i didnt have to figure out why the usb didnt work. I'll get that working and report back
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, we can maybe try to manually boot the .efi file
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: im game for anything.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: in the efi shell, type map
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: so boot the shell
<EriC^^> yeah
<mr-excellent> how to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10
<Lando-SpacePimp> emma wants you all to know that you're all sour cunts.
<EriC^^> mr-excellent: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Lando-SpacePimp> That is all
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Booting the liveUSB is operating system independent. If the boot code on the liveUSB is good, then bios will look no further if the USB is set as 1st boot priority .
<marcelino671> Have a away to run tor without the use of firefox? Because I run the torbrowser, and then open Chrome with the proxy service in port 9150...
<teward> marcelino671: install the tor daemon in the backend
<teward> marcelino671: tor-browser is nice if you want an all-in-one package, but it's not the actual tor daemon
<notfadssssssss> eric^^; fs0  blk0 blk1 blk2 hd48f0b
<emma> !enter
<Anastasius> Wow.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type fs0:
<teward> marcelino671: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-unix.html.en is the upstream tor repositories for the tor standalone
 * daftykins waves
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: eric^^: kk
<teward> marcelino671: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en is for Debian/Ubuntu - and I suggest following it to the letter
<entropius> This install is taking forever. 1 GB/sec USB drive medium installing Kubuntu to a SSD on a machine with plenty of RAM/CPU/etc. It's taken over an hour to install packages. Any idea what's going on?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type cd \EFI\ubuntu
<teward> marcelino671: note you'll have a lot of sites regularly used complaining, but meh
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: woah.... target directory not found?
<wafflej0ck> entropius, did you select to download packages during install? what's it say on screen currently?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type ls
<Bashing-om> entropius: What is the internet connection ? wired or WIFI ? Wired should not take longer than 20 minutes, on a good connection  .
<mr-excellent> what do you think is the best version of ubuntu nice?????????????
<notfadssssssss> .disk//EFi//README.diskefines//autorun.inf//boot//casper//dists//install/isolinux//md5sum.txt//pics//pool//preseed//wubi.exe
<teward> mr-excellent: not sure what your question is, but that's highly opinion based.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, that's the live usb
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: holy..
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: could it be the efi partition doesnt have the ef00 type set?
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: googling tells me to fix the missing kernel to use a livecd/usb and copy it over. i obviously messed up the first liveusb so tried the slightly different cd i had laying around. no luck with that so back to making a usb that actually works :)
<wafflej0ck> mr-excellent, this room is for support if you want general chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i have not the slightest idea.
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Make up a USB that works . do a full CHange Root into the install and from the CHRoot, apt-get install the kernel .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, we might as well try to see the other stuff that showed up in map
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try hd48f0b:
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: i usually use dd. is there another way i should be making the usb on debian?
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: 'dd' is what I often see recommended, I do not use USBs myself so I am real short on direct advise .
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: i prefer using cds/dvds. but my machine with the dvd burner is the one with no kernel... so yeah
<mladoux> EriC^^, he's bios booting the main system, not efi, at least that's were left off. He had the thing where it was trying to boot off of sdb instead of sda after reboot going on.
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Will not matter to the operating system . You will boot the DVD and then boot into the operating system . IF ya got a DVD it will work fine to do what you need .
<EriC^^> mladoux: nah, he's booting the right disk, but it looks like the efi shell can't get that the efi partition is there
<EriC^^> mladoux: it's not showing up in map as a recognized file system
<schoppenhauer> *push* I assume nobody here will know this because nobody here un
<schoppenhauer> I am trying to access a braille line, which always worked in earlier ubuntu versions. Now, when trying to access it, I get the error "usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usb-storage while 'brltty' sets config #1". I tried blacklisting and searched for udev options, but ... nothing seems to work like it did a few years ago, so I have no clue what to do.
<mladoux> EriC^^, that's because it's set up for bios boot, not efi on the server
<mladoux> there's no efi partition on the server.
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: Bashing-om i have many dvds laying around, just not 14.04 gnome that's running on the kernel-less machine. so trying the usb
<marcelino671> teward: Ty, I install tor, But when I try to run the command "tor" in terminal, I receive a error: apt-get install deb.torproject.org-keyring
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; does swapping the usb ports they use make any difference?
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: no
<marcelino671> teward: I have used tor browser, but I close before run the tor command in terminal
<teward> marcelino671: that error you pasted is a command you should run, not an 'error', care to verify that's what you're seeing?
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; is there some other usb drive which didn't used to be there?
<marcelino671> teward: sorry, is this error: Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<teward> marcelino671: tor doesn't need manual starting - iirc it runs as a service automatically
<teward> marcelino671: try `sudo service tor stop` and then `sudo service tor start`
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: it loads the internal sdcard, and the keyboard from there. I tried to blacklist usbhid and usb_storage, but they are reloaded again though.
<mladoux> We switched it to BIOS boot because EFI was just proving to be painful
<EsoRotica> I'm having troubles with a USB optical mouse disconnecting, Have tried several ports. Dont see what I need to in the logs. Mouse works in another computer. Seems to be something to do with usb powersave and not sure how to continue debugging. Device stays connected in lsusb, doesnt seem to be any laptop tools installed
<marcelino671> teward: ty, I go test
<EriC^^> mladoux: there is a efi partition
<mladoux> there shouldn't be, except on the liveusb
<EriC^^> mladoux: this is his parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636675/
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: in the last ubuntu version, it worked.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: are you there?
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; is the sd card your boot drive?
<mladoux> dammit
<mladoux> EriC^^, he must have converted the wrong disk
<mladoux> or it got converted by the installer.
<EriC^^> lol
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: no.
<michaelwong5848> hi
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers installed
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers installed
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<mladoux> EriC^^, I'll let you continue to help him for a while, I need way more coffee before I get in on this one again.
<marcelino671> teward: I set firefox to use the proxy: 127.0.0.1:9150 but not work
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<mladoux> EriC^^, don't be afraid to reinstall, it's a fresh system.
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; what happens if you insert the sd after the braille line has loaded?
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<michaelwong5848> because i dont want to compile them
<EsoRotica> michaelwong5848: spam is not the best way to get help around here
<bubbasaures> michaelwong5848, wrong place
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: target not found eric^^: yes sorry
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: if I remove the sdcard, I get the same error with usbhid.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok try blk0:
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: See if this helps in making up a liveUSB : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 .
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: instead of usb_storage
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled because i dont want to install the drivers
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: if that doesn't work boot into the live usb
<michaelwong5848> is there any distro with RALINK wireless drivers preinstalled because i dont want to install the drivers
<teward> marcelino671: time to read https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk sorry for delay was talking to mladox.
<teward> !ops | michaelwong5848
<ubottu> michaelwong5848: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mladoux> if you're still stuck later, I'll check back in in a bit.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: my apologies if I messsed something up ;\
<teward> michaelwong5848: stop repeating yourself crazily.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: no it's perfectly fine
<teward> michaelwong5848: and i doubt the drivers would be preinstalled without Internet because if there aren't open source you have to download those drivers
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: I am in live now, would you like me to go back to efi shell or stay here
<EriC^^> stay there
<teward> michaelwong5848: and to fit every driver on an installer disk would be infinitely difficult because of limited disk size
<DrManhattan> how do I keep the screen from blanking when I am playing full screen video? I have tried caffeine but it crashes - and the lightson.sh script says no screensaver detected even though it is enabled for gnome-screensaver
<EriC^^> type gdisk -l /dev/sdc
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; I'm not familiar with braille lines, is there any configuration for it to make it not care about needing configuration 1?
<EriC^^> sudo gdisk..
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: just ran dd again and it worked. booted into 14.04 live just fine. now to chroot.
<EsoRotica> teward: That doesnt stop windows from trying :P
<teward> EsoRotica: except they only have 'basic drivers'
<teward> EsoRotica: and that discussion is offtopic here
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<atokiya> hey. I am running a dual boot and I found an app (ext2fsd) to access my linux partition. I'm trying to access my files in /home but it says that it has been unmounted for security reasons. any way for me to work around it without having to boot into linux?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<marcelino671> teward: ty, I just set to port 9050 and work fine, ty for help!
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: no. brltty cannot access the braille line for some reason.
<teward> marcelino671: you're welcome.  it should also start automatically at boot every time as well
<teward> marcelino671: enjoy
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: command is hanging one sec
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Great; ya need guidance for the CHange Root routine ?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^; http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637027/
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; do you have a brand and model for this braille line?
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: not sure yet. if its just cuz of different distro what i was doing before *should* work
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: c251:1124
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: are you sure that's sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc ?
<EriC^^> i meant to add sudo to it
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: oops ill resend command
<DrManhattan> how do I keep the screen from blanking when I am playing full screen video? I have tried caffeine but it crashes - and the lightson.sh script says no screensaver detected even though it is enabled for gnome-screensaver
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637038/ sory.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, it has the ef00 partition type
<EriC^^> not sure why the bios won't recognize it
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: reboot into the efi shell again, maybe it was blk0:
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; I can't seem to find any products using the id number of c251:1124. Could be a usb cable or controller giving corrupted data
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: http://mielke.cc/svn/main/brltty/Autostart/Windows/brltty.inf
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: actually, the device is recognized
<marcelino671> Some tomes my Ubuntu overload, freezy for 5~sec, and them back, How I can find what do It?
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: it just seems that the other drivers "claim" it, so brltty (which uses libusb) cannot use it.
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Mine for a bios based system : sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt , for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done , sudo chroot /mnt . Once in the CHroot, Maybe something like: sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra .
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk what commmand?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: map then cd blk0?
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/528139/how-to-reinstall-kernels-after-accidental-deletion-with-a-separate-boot-partitio currently at second update
<EriC^^> blk0:
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: :) .
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ls
<notfadssssssss> .disk//EFi//README.diskefines//autorun.inf//boot//casper//dists//install/isolinux//md5sum.txt//pics//pool//preseed//wubi.exe
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: remove the live usb
<EriC^^> then boot into the efi shell
<notfadssssssss> kk
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; this looks like a bug in libusb, not so easy to correct.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try booting Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Not real sure that networking is maintained .. What results in the CHRoot('#' as a prompt) from terminal command : ping -c3 google.com .
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; is there any way for you to use a non-usb keyboard?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: I let the boot process go as normal it kicked me to EFI
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type map
<notfadssssssss> cannot find required map name
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: well, there is no /proc/bus/usb/, and I cannot create it ...
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: hmm?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: cannot find required map name
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: map: Cannot find required map name
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try fs0:
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try to check out the bios settings
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: invalid mapping name
<EriC^^> i think Bashing-om was on to something when he mentioned it odd starting at sdb
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk restarting it now
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: update after chroot worked fine. install linux-image-3.8* is installing a ton of images. says its gonna take 30min. should i wait or cancel and just use linux-generic etc?
<johnb003> anyone familiar with using their ubuntu box as an internet router?
<hassan> hi every one
<EriC^^> kind of odd you can;t access the disk from the efi shell
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk in bios
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: main Advanced   Security  Server management   Boot options   BOOt manager
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: btw it is Aptio setup utility by American megatrends
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: what was in boot manager again?
<EriC^^> efi enhanced something?
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; a non-usb keyboard could work around the hid problem
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: the braille line has an integrated sd-card and keyboard.
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: so this is not an option.
<notfadssssssss> Eric^^: no just 3 Ubuntus test(which was something i did) and internal efi shell....
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, try boot opions
<EriC^^> *options
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: eric^^: in boot optiousn there is a EFI optimized boot and use legacty video for EFI OS
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; in that case, it is definitely a problem in libusb
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: anything about disks?
<EriC^^> is legacy boot turned off? or something hybrid going on?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: in advanced there is a mass storage controller configuration
<EriC^^> what's in server management
<schoppenhauer> uchuonna: doesn't libusb require usbfs?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: can you change the physical location of the disk?
<wetwetwet> Hey people, I have one fast question:
<notfadssssssss> assert NMI on SERR assert NMI on PERR sume on ac power loss clear system event log   frb-2 enabled    Os boot watchdog timer    plug & play BMC dection ACPI 1..0 Support  ACPI 1.0 Support Console redirection system information BMC Lan COnfiguration
<wetwetwet> When I connect to a pc using SSH and do some work using that computer's processing power
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i mean can you open up the server and change the location?
<wetwetwet> will I be using my HDD space or their HDD space?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: is it easy to do?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: I dont see why not? the server is in the same room as me
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: I can see if youd like me to
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Ummmm .. kernel series 3,8 is real old, would not be surprised if it is NOT available .. in release 14.04 -> linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic .
<SchrodingersScat> wetwetwet: normally theirs
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, check it out
<uchuonna> schoppenhauer; maybe. but you could start by asking questions at the libusb development team's site, they have a page for submitting new issues; http://libusb.info/
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: there is in danved onboard sata controller and sata mode stuff
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk what am i looking for really?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i've no idea :)
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ? ^^^
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: yeah it's downloading 3.13.0-* so the 3.8* command seems to work
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: lol kk
<wetwetwet> When I connect to someone's pc using SSH and do some work using that computer's processing power, will I be using my HDD space or their HDD space?
<BluesKaj_> wetwetwet,you are essentially running the remote pc from your KB so the remote pc HDD is the one that's being used
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: i think that just caused it to install all kernels. its grabbing generic & low latency from 3.13.0-24 up
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: notfadssssssss . In UEFI land booting, I am lost, as I do not know what files should be where .. I am still concerned, however, that 'sda' is not assigned . No isea as to how to check .. maybe read the kernel log and see what it says ?
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: How large is your /boot partition ? fingers crosssed .
<wetwetwet> thanks BluesKaj_
<devnn> How much free space do I need to leave on a ext4 fs? Not many are discussing this, is it because there is no limit to how much you can fill the fs?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ok so i got it open am i like... looking for loose wires at this point O.o
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: hmm, no it's fine
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: if it's easy to switch it and you've done it before go for it maybe
<notfadssssssss> its half difficult to get to the HDDs but the raid controller I can change the connectors from the HDD to that easy
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: hopefully larger than 3,035mb. though it was a full boot partition that caused me to delete the kernel in the first place. at least i have a working liveusb now incase this screws everything up again
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: OK, Let er rip, see what results .. IF /boot come up bulging at the seams, guess we can "something else" .
<orbisvic1s> how in the world do I view fixed bug reports, say for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bugs
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: seeing some dpkg errors. i think /boot might be full
<Sach> Using LibreOffice 4.2. The word count for a document (including footnotes) is 1500 words LESS than a word count for the same document with Microsoft Word. The latter is accurate. How do I fixit is LibreOffice?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, boot the live usb
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk gimme a second gotta pick the damn thing back up and plug it in
<Caleb--> I mounted a partition on /data, but whenever I delete a file there, nautilus says that it can't be put in the trash and asks me to delete. I tried creating a /data/.Trash-$(id -u) folder and changing its permissions to 700, but it doesn't work. HELP!
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: I was afraid of that .. let it copmplete, and we look and see what we have .
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om:  3.13.0-39 and up failed
<Caleb--> strangely enough, my home folder is under /data/home/ubuntu/caleb and there i can delete, and it goes into ~/.local/share/Trash
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: dpkg -l |grep linux- | pastebinit . See what we have .
<antenore> calma
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: wait there is a MOMENT where I just saw some blue writing appear that I guess I never noticed imma reboot and try and read it it happens RIGHT before it loads grub on live boot
<CalebW> Hello, when trying to login to ubuntu 14.04 unity de it locks up
<CalebW> It shows the background and the mouse but nothing else
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: says could not... missed the next im gonna try and see it again?
<CalebW> I've reinstalled unity and ubuntu-desktop
<antenore> #ubuntu
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<Sach> What is the channel for help with LibreOffice?
<k1l> orbisvic1s: click on advanced search
<k1l> orbisvic1s: or are you looking for security fixes?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: its so fast >.> i read "could not open"
<Bashing-om> notfadssssssss: sometimes, scroll-lock will pause the screen, sometimne key-combo ctl+s , and ctl+o to resume .
<squinty> !alis | CalebW
<ubottu> CalebW: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try to disable that efi optimization thing
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: kind of curious about that one
<CalebW> Can someone help? I'm not able to login to ubuntu anymore.
<k1l> CalebW: what error do you get or where does it stop?
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/Nx6Edhai
<squinty> CalebW:  whoops  sorry   meant to send that to Sach
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Look'n at your pastebin.com/Nx6Edhai .
<k1l> CalebW: ah, i see. make sure the video card driver is working properly
<orbisvic1s> k1l: no, I'm looking for a patch from trusty->utopic explaining why openssl does not use /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt on trusty, but does on utopic
<orbisvic1s> k1l: but thanks
<CalebW> No error, it just locks up and shows the background and the mouse but nothing else - k1l
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk i disabled EFI optimized boot, ctrl+s to stop? or like spam scroll lock?its soo fast ;_;
<Sach> squinty: what is your message? I dont see it?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: drop to the efi shell
<EriC^^> and try the map again
<EriC^^> who knows
<CalebW> I have an intel garphics card -k1l
<notfadssssssss> kk
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: how was the efi partition created btw?
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: thinking it might be easier to just start over. I can copy everything off except my /home/user folder is locked and im not sure how to unlock it
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i think that just turns efi off
<vmarck69> din romania bucuresti careva?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: no concept
<k1l> !ro | vmarck69
<ubottu> vmarck69: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: my idea is that it was done with the original owner when he put windows server on
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: map works
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, is there anything other than fs0: fs1 maybe?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: fs0    blk0   blk1 hd48f0b
<k1l> CalebW: ok, try reseting unity and compiz stuff: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<EriC^^> ok nevermind i guess, turn the efi optimized boot back on
<notfadssssssss> kk
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: live cd?
<EriC^^> yup
<CalebW> I'm in a CLI so I can't run "unity-tweek-tool --reset-unity" because there's no X server
<CalebW> -k1l
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Well, (re-)install is sure to work, but all we ned to do is get the kernel installed and the package manager in a happy state, right ? I am debating on "forcing" the issue .
<Bashing-om> ned/need*
<k1l> CalebW: sorry, the site i linked doesnt say "unity-tweak-tool" anywhere
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: installl pastebinit, then dmesg | pastebinit
<CalebW> It's actually in the like to the github script on that page -k1l
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: and sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<k1l> CalebW: scroll down to method B
<hexch> hi, can someone tell me if its possible to use ati fglrx driver to play enemy territory?
<k1l> hexch: why not?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: then sudo mv /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: caught the message on camera lol
<retroispresto> hey
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: "Could not open \EFI\BOOT\fa---- didnt capture the rest
<retroispresto> can I start my own mirror hosting distribution isos?
<Bashing-om> hexch: Late enough ATI card to install the required driver to support the game ?
<hexch> k1l, cause I get errors like recieved signal 11
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: seems to be a fal at the end
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, cool i was just thinking it might be using the EFI/Boot dir instead
<hexch> and when I switch back to xorg driver its playable but with low fps
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: yeah reinstall is a bit overkill. but i know it would work.
<CalebW> "Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $Display" -k1l
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Your time, your effort, your call . ( I am always for fixing ) .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: we'll try to rename the file and add it to efibootmgr
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: gonna try to chroot a few more times before i give up i think
<inkjetunito> good evening. is there a way to ensure apt-get won't pull anything out of repos with bad gpg signatures?
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  the repos make it sure
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: ok, so when apt-get update warns me, it's safe to keep installing things_
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i guess it could be a /Boot/fallback or something
<notfadssssssss> falure?eric^^: cannot stat ?
<CalebW> I used the command "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" -k1l
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ? did you mount /dev/sdc1 ?
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  it's safe if it's in the repos
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: OK, in that chnage root try -> sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r linux-{,image-}generic-pae <- and then try and install the kernels and header files ; sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra . Let the system determine the version to install .
<k1l> CalebW: you are logged in as root.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: didnt see that line
<CalebW> Yes, I'm in a root terminal -k1l
<doga> sera a tt
<k1l> CalebW: reboot to the login screen and change to tty1 there. log in as user, do the commands
<doga> mi leggete per favore?
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: sorry, i'm a bit tired, but "W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"?
<k1l> !it | doga
<ubottu> doga: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637268/
<doga> ok k1
<notfadssssssss> with mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt special deivce does not exist
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  at what moment do you get that?
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: apt-get update
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-generic-pae which isn't installed
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: i guess it has sda and sdb now
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: heh :D
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  are you using a PPA?
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: aah, yeah, very likely
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: who woulda thunk... kk i mounted it
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo mv /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  remove the ppa, then apt-get update again
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Hummm .. What have you been practicing ? .. it is not nice to do things behind the package manager's back ..( we know it is installed, why does the PM say it is not !) .. think'n what to try .
<CalebW> Didn't work, I got the same error -k1l
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "UbuntuB" -p 1 -d /dev/sdb
<k1l> CalebW: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: hmm. no PPAs. "just" universe plus all the non-free things that the default server installation adds (in europe)
<CalebW> 14.04 -k1l
<notfadssssssss> gotta install efibootmgr?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yeah i think so
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: pastebinit?
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637283/
<k1l> CalebW: "gsettings reset-recursively org.compiz" then "setsid unity"
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yeah pastebin sudo efibootmgr -v
<notfadssssssss> erin^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637292/
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: yeah i don't know. i don't tend to mess with this machine much as it's supposed to be the stable one.
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  try disabling the backports
<CalebW> it failed to commit changes to dconf because of the error I've already mentioned -k1l
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: ok. one moment
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: you missed a \\
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: screw it. if i can get into /home/superfacepalm i'll just copy that and nuke the thing
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: How about -> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic <- as a gentle poke to see what happens .
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637304/ sorry
<k1l> CalebW: who is the owner of .Xauthority in the users home
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: wow, i commented the backports out and it looks worse now. perhaps someone managed to compromise the german mirror http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637310/
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<EriC^^> try ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<CalebW> I am
<sheap> can anyone help me with this error? It's a fresh install of 14.04
<sheap> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/163920/
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: patebin.com/6aHM3ijQ
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Look'n at patebin.com/6aHM3ijQ .
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  ok, re-enable the backports, i don't know what causes the GPG error
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: ok. thanks anyway
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: is the dir there?
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  did you install anything from outside the repos?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637317/ yup i believe so.
<CalebW> I am -k1l
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: nope. this is  a very fresh install, too
<k1l> CalebW: chown -R <your user>:<your group> ~/.dbus
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok try to reboot
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<CalebW> Then what? -k1l
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ shell ;\
<k1l> CalebW: from beginning
<function9x> sheap: python3 is already installed
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: type map
<CalebW> I did the dconf and gsettings commands -k1l
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: fs0 blk0 blk1 hd48f0b
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: fs0:
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ls , is there no EFI ?
<CalebW> Didn't work -k1l
<k1l> CalebW: setsid unity
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: EFI
<jeffrey_f> k1l: I missed the first part of the conversation, but, If there is a problem with .Xauthority, log in via tty and remove it.  I've had that a few times and it never gave me issues as it gets recreated on next gui login
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: no there is EFI
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Well, not real bad .. try sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic . IF we can get this old kernel removed, and the new -43 installed . we be in good shape // before coming out of the CHRoot and booting back into the install proper.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: just EFI ? :D
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: switching to another mirror helped. hopefully the de server is just out of sync and not hacked :S
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: yup just EFI
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: yay
<MonkeyDust> inkjetunito  glad you found a solution, fellow-european
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: cd /EFI/ubuntu
<notfadssssssss> target directory not found
<EriC^^> ok try cd EFI
<CalebW> I haven't been able to reset unity and config-k1l
<notfadssssssss> kk im there
<k1l> CalebW: you need to give way more feedback. we cant see or know what you are doing and getting errors there at all.
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, cd ubuntu
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: target not found.... when i did ls i found      .       ..     and BOOT   only three directories
<Lando-SpacePimp> DEWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT5rqKMaHAg&t=99
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, cd BOOT
<Lando-SpacePimp> Hi EriC^^!
<k1l> CalebW: exact errors and commands matter. we can just guess what you might have thre
<inkjetunito> MonkeyDust: which country?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk
<Lando-SpacePimp> EriC^^, does the ^^ mean that you're part moose?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok ls
<notfadssssssss> 2 files BOotx64.EFI and gribx64.efi     2 DIR .   and ..
<EriC^^> so odd
<EriC^^> try grubx64.efi
<CalebW> The only error
<notfadssssssss> brought me to grub
<notfadssssssss> black screen, try or install or oem install check disks
<notfadssssssss> erm, the live usb is still in server
<CalebW> The only error I'm getting is the "can't autolaunch dbus without X11 $Display" -k1l
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<EriC^^> try to remove it and reboot
<notfadssssssss> kk
<notfadssssssss> go to shell or let it boot (and probably end up in shell)
<EriC^^> let it boot
<CalebW> When ever I try to reset unity and compiz -k1l
<CalebW> And my user is not the only one affected -k1l
<Crell> OK, the saga continues.  I am now trying to install 14.04 on a single hard drive, no RAID or anything.  The partitioning step in the installer however is failing with an error that /dev/sda1 "
<Crell> er
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: yeah things arent getting better. i'm just going to nuke it. except i cant even get gksudo to work to get my files
<Crell> OK, the saga continues.  I am now trying to install 14.04 on a single hard drive, no RAID or anything.  The partitioning step in the installer however is failing with an error that /dev/sda1 "is apparently in use by the system", and so it won't create a partition there.
<Crell> Why would that be?  The drive was formerly part of a RAID setup but I'm installing from a USB key and telling it to blast the drive entirely and repartition.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^ map cannot find required name
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try fs0:
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: 'gksudo' in 14.04 is depreciated, 'pkexe' is the new kid on the block .. but the old way can be installed .
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: nope
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try mount blk0 efi
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: invalid device mapping
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: a quick google said gksudo, so i tried. got it mounted in /tmp/ecryptfx.jibberish but when i try to copy i get permission denied
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Do you get an advisory that 'gksu' must be installed ?
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: do you have fast boot turned on?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i dont believe that is an option in bios
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: nope. i installed gksudo, sudo ecrypt-recover-private, followed the prompts and now my decrypted data is in /tmp. so now i want to copy it to NAS. can only access /tmp/ecrypt.* folder with sudo nautilus
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1745193/boot-anymore.html
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: try to reset the bios if there's an option to reset it
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: notfadssssssss Would the log file syslog show what is going on with the raid controller ? Is it the controller that is at fault here ?
<CalebW> the last package I installed was python-visual. Would that affect anything?-k1l
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: this is his dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/9637268/ it picked up sda and sdb that time though
<Bashing-om> superfacepalm: Sorry, I have no idea how to deal with encrypted files systems . I be at a loss here .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it looks like his efi shell can't even map out his drive
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ill check
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: going for a read .
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<antenore> il discorso del re
<EriC^^> !it | antenore
<ubottu> antenore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CalebW> I'm downloading something with the DownThemAll firefox plugin, I cancel then download and logout. A while later I lift up the li to log back in and I accidently hit the power button.
<CalebW> It shuts down, I boot it back up and try to login and it locks up.-k1l
<Crell> Anyone? Why would an install USB think that a hard drive is already in use?
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: thanks for all the help :) i'll keep fighting with this till it gives me my damn data back
<EriC^^> Crell: is it mounted?
<Crell> EriC^^: I don't believe so.  Neither df nor mount mention it.
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: there is no bios restart but what there is is "boot option retry" "this will continually retry non-efi based boot options without waiting for usser input
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: idk if thats anything interesting but ;\
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: have you ever removed the cmos battery?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: nope
<nopf> so i've borked the session. any idea how i can get a terminal/shell which does *not* start in my homedir? the system is a somewhat broken 14.04
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: i can if figure it out
<function9x> Crell: since no one seems to be available, I'll give it a shot. I've never tried a usb install, only dvd. When the usb boots up, do you get two options, 1. Try Ubuntu, 2. Install Ubuntu
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, it's up to you, it seems it needs to be removed, i've no experience with that, unless i guess you need to be grounded while handling the parts
<Crell> function9x: This is the server install.  It doesn't have a "try" option. :-)
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ##hardware should know more about this issue i guess
<function9x> ahh
<nopf> (any shell which goes in my homedir hangs, because 1 zsh has a prompt which searches for things in . which are not available because of network failure. so 2 doing a login with another shell would probably also work)
<function9x> Crell: well here ya go: /j #ubuntu-server
<function9x> :D
<function9x> bbl
 * Crell sighs.
<superfacepalm> Bashing-om: update; added a new user with old username & pass. switched user and everything is copying fine. thanks again.
<nopf> ohno. i clicked on properties of the mount and now even the nautilus is darkening :/
<CalebW> Anything else i can do? -k1l
<nopf> ah, it repaired itself via network timeout...
<nopf> hm, but it killed the terminal :/
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kk i am gonna try this out
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: ok, let me know when you reset it
<nopf> ...teaches me to always keep a locked virtual console in /
<DrManhattan> well, surprise surprise, all the issues I had with my AMD processor in windows have magically disappeared in linux
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: kjk back
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: ok well heres something dangerously interesting... there are now no ubuntu installs?
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: lets hope i didnt just break it lol
<bubbasaures> it's all magic here
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: notfadssssssss :: I am ata loss again "sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] 15124992 512-byte logical blocks: (7.74 GB/7.21 GiB) " only seeing 7.74 GB ? and only this one partition on that drive ( 7.277253]  sda: sda1 ) .
<notfadssssssss> that seems like its a live cd reading
<Ottoman-> hi all..
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: that's normal, cause you reset the bios
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: drop to the efi shell
<EriC^^> and type map ( live usb removed )
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: cannot find map ><
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: maybe try the disk connections?
<EriC^^> :D
<notfadssssssss> meaing?
<notfadssssssss> like the actual sata cords?
<EriC^^> plug it somewhere else or something
<notfadssssssss> is the raid controller doing this efi stuff?
<EriC^^> i think when you turn raid on it will turn efi on too or something
<notfadssssssss> im wondering if I ditched the raid card, will efi go with it?
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<notfadssssssss> well im just simply not familiar with EFI
<Santiago_mza> hola amigos
<MarsX> Hi
<MarsX> I've a problem with connecting to SSH globally!
<notfadssssssss> i dont wanna do all that work right now, ive been troubleshooting this server since 11pm.(its now 7pm)
<MarsX> I can connect but when I connect it freeze the terminal !!!
<notfadssssssss> eric^^: are we at simply hardware troubleshooting now?
<MarsX> Cool you
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: well as far as i can tell the efi shell isn't seeing the drive
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: should be able to run that map command
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: if you want a hack you could install in legacy mode
<notfadssssssss> eric^^:define hack?
<EriC^^> not really a hack
<hichamat> Question : I know about find -type f -mtime -2, but I want to find files by modification date (less than a given date like 20141228)
<EriC^^> i was about to say you could have the live usb's grub boot the ubuntu installation
<EriC^^> that would be a pretty ugly hack
<notfadssssssss> the live usb doesnt even see the ubuntu installed...
<bane> Anyone recommend a dongle for bluediving?
<noobix> hichamat i would ask in #bash
<EriC^^> notfadssssssss: you can just get rid of efi and use legacy, but i'm not sure if it would be useful to you later or what, plus any repercussions of why your bios wont see your drive
<Gothicspeaker> Is linux the only operating system becoming worse if you upgrade it?
<Gothicspeaker> I have version 14 and I can't even use Flash player in a normal way
<Gothicspeaker> How am I supposed to work normally at websites in this way?
#ubuntu 2015-12-21
<TJ-> Riffe: on the PC boot manager menu the device should be listed twice, one indicating the EFI mode, the other Legacy/BIOS mode
<Baconz> Hey!
<TJ-> Riffe: check what mode the OS is in with "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" if there are EFI system var dirs there you know its EFI mode
<ctlaltdel> fix monitor why
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, can someone suggest a good Contact manager for Ubuntu Mate 15.04 ?
<Riffe> TJ-: cheers for the help. This whole UEFI is quit new for me  :) But now i'm booted in EFI and everything is back on track. Thx for help
<TJ-> Riffe: good :)
<[Saint]> anyone available to give me some help on pulseaudio vs. alsa madness?
<[Saint]> having sound setting panel open, and alsamixer, gives some really really confusing results.
<[Saint]> every so often my 5.1 surround setup goes absolutely mental and one channel becomes significantly louder than the others.
<Baconz> What kind of results?
<[Saint]> and there some just plain crazy stuff in the sound setting panel, like setting a left|right fade for some reason adjusts the ouput volume.
<boxmein> what's a nice way to get a directory in my /home to show up on my local http server
<boxmein> I was thinking symlink /var/www/html/box to /home/boxmein/webshit
<boxmein> but, that seems like it won't work because file eprms
<yppo> I have a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz, how many cores do i have? I mean, when I measure cpuload is my max 2 or 4?
<[Saint]> testing with "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav" works absolutely as expected.
<[Saint]> the sound settings panel sound test is just...craziness.
<yppo> I have processor 0 and processor 1 each have cpu cores : 2
<yppo> :S
<TJ-> boxmein: apache has the mod_user facility that will serve out $HOME/public_html as http://host/~$USER
<TJ-> boxmein: excuse me, mod_userdir
<boxmein> TJ-: oh neat, anything neat for nginx for that?
<TJ-> boxmein: see the docs for more details. but all you need do is enable the module. https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<boxmein> meh I'll try a rewrite rule first, and then :D
<boxmein> TJ-: that's pretty neat :D sadly doesn't apply to nginx :(
<foxlet> Has anyone had the chromeos_laptop module reply with “__add_probed_i2c_device failed to dmi find device trackpad.”?
<TJ-> boxmein: "sudo a2enmod userdir"
<TJ-> boxmein: oh, you have nginx? Hmmm, no luck there then. 'userdir' has been standard fare on *nix systems for about 20 years
<MWM> Ive got a 6TB drive that shows only 2 x 2TB partitions in Gparted : how can I find my other 2TB
<TJ-> MWM: probably you've used msdos partitioning; you probably need to use GPT
<MWM> TJ: Im not so sure... I can use GPT for each of the 2x2TB partitions and then format as I like, but there is still 2TB missing.  Ive also wiped the disk down to nothing with diskpart in windows and still come up with only 2x2TB
<daftykins> what's it connected to? is it an old PC?
<daftykins> what's the OS version running?
<daftykins> MWM: ^
<TJ-> MWM: does 'parted -l' show it has an msdos partition label?
<MWM> semi current pc : running lubuntu 15.10 / uses ddr3 and a current proccessor
<daftykins> got a dmesg?
<MWM> TJ: is there another argument/swith to enter after "parted -l" ?
<[Saint]> Holy crap...what the? :-S
<TJ-> MWM: the name of the device
<[Saint]> 'Surround' in alsamixer adjusts both the fade, and the balance, in a non-obvious and inconsistent way.
<TJ-> [Saint]: sounds like there's something weird going on there!
<[Saint]> and adjusting fade/balance in the sound setting panel adjusts the master mixer in alsamixer for...some reason?
<[Saint]> it's as though pulse and alsa are fighting each other and can't decide who wins.
<MWM> now lsblk isnt even showing it.  is there something special I should be looking for in parted -l and dmesg?
<[Saint]> alsa's CLI mixer test for 5 and 7.1 surround works perfectly as expected.
<TJ-> [Saint]: try booting without the GUI, and testing alsamixer, see if you get the same thing
<[Saint]> the sound panel, however...
<TJ-> MWM: 'dmesg' represents the kernel's view and shouldn't have a problem
<TJ-> MWM: but as I said if the device has an msdos label you'll hit these kind of issues with large capacity drives
<MWM> drive is back.  weird.  parted -l says there is a corrupted GPT and I should use parted's recovery feature.  Guess I will try that
<TJ-> MWM: corruption mentioned?
<anabain> TJ-, regarding the /media dir permissions issue, I finally got it working:  I had to chown root: users   and   chmod -R 2775  the /media  dir, (with user "joan" added to users group, of course)
<TJ-> MWM: you might want to do some rigorous drive health checking before you put anything precious on that device
<MWM> "both primary and backup gpt tables are corrupt...."  drive checking is what Im doing this drive hasnt hit service yet
<Baconz> s
<MWM> running in to these issues from the start :)
<TJ-> MWM: not looking good then. check /var/log/kern.log for drive I/O errors
<anabain> TJ-, but the weird thing is that this setup will only work exporting the "original" dirs at /etc/exports. If I use bind (for /home) and rbind (for /media), the latter won't work properly, I'm not be able to access it from dolphin at the client... Weird!
<TJ-> anabain: I seem to recall you need to specify additional 'exports' options to accept rbinds
<TJ-> anabain: maybe I am confusing that with crossmnt; I know configured NFS that way some time ago (with rbinds)
<MWM> it will list "error" in /var/log/kern.log ?    Ive got a few things listed in relation to the drive but none say error.  The only thing that isnt common sense is "Mode Sense: Some Hex Digits"
<TJ-> MWM: things like "I/O Error", but there can be references to mode sense too. Best to paste the last 1000 lines or so if in doubt
<anabain> TJ-, I used crossmnt, but it didn't do the trick. In theory, crossmnt option will let you access subdir mounts, but whilst these subdirs can be seen with dolphin at the client, they cannot be accessed
<TJ-> anabain: right, that comes back to the idmap/permissions
<MWM> in windows when a drive is borked : diskpart -> list disk -> select disk # -> clean all :  How do I accomplish this in Linux?
<daftykins> that doesn't help a disk at all.
<samthewildone> Does anyone have some questions about why when I visit some sites that plugin (flash) does not seem to load or work ?
<Baconz> Why do you use flash?
<samthewildone> I've noticed this for the past 2 weeks, some websites will not load the flash plugin leaving a box stating "this plugin is not supported".
<samthewildone> actually its shockwave.
<Baconz> It has so many security vulnerabilities. And it just simply does not work for no apparent reason!
<anabain> TJ-, and how can I set them? I put NEED_IDMAPD=yes in /etc/default/nfs-common files at the client, but it didn't seem to make any difference. Is there anything else to be done?
<k1l_> samthewildone: sometimes its warez sites wanting you to download a virus.
<samthewildone> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<TJ-> anabain: "man 5 idmapd.conf"
<anabain> ok
<TJ-> anabain: NFS is a very complex system, it's not like using Windows Shares
<anabain> TJ-, for sure
<OerHeks> samthewildone, yes, flash drm content works best on chrome nowadays.
<Warlock> Hey all
<MWM> daftykins: you are right but it will set me back at square one.  then I can set the correct partition table and format.  right now Im kinda stuck
<TJ-> MWM: you can recreate partitionining with parted or with the gdisk tools
<MWM> Im am trying to use fdisk as we speak. is it the wrong option >
<TJ-> no, don't use fdisk
<jnagro> TJ-, you helped me a couple days ago with a bug related to my encrypted swap not geting an offset line in crypttab
<TJ-> MWM: fdisk is an msdos MBR tool; use gdisk (which is the GPT equivalent)
<TJ-> jnagro: I remember
<jnagro> you successfully helped me re-enable swap, but i dont think the encryption is back
<MWM> TJ: thanks
<jnagro> TJ-, how do i verify that part?
<jnagro> and/or re-enable it if needed.
<TJ-> MWM: you can also clear all existing partitioning metadata using 'sddisk --zap-all /dev/sdX' to start from a clean slate
<TJ-> jnagro: first, check the crypt device is showing as /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt
<TJ-> jnagro: then, check for the swap device with "cat /proc/swaps"
<TJ-> MWM: excuse me, a typo there! 'sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sdX'
<MWM> was just looking for that :) sounds like exacly what I want
<jnagro> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/fCZnq6eD
<jnagro> TJ-, the reason i'm asking is that my boot used to ask me for disk passwords twice (before the login screen) and now it only asks me for one.
<MWM> found valid GPT with protective MBR ?  is this what i should see?
<azizLIGHT> anyone know a software to pick colors on the screen and get rgb?
<TJ-> jnagro: that's correct; you had it configured wrong before
<TJ-> jnagro: the encrypted swap uses a key that is randomly generated at each boot; your original crypttab had "none" instead of "/dev/urandom" as its key-file - I remember noticing that particularly when we were fixing it but I didn't think to call that out
<jnagro> TJ-, Ah ha. That makes sense.
<TJ-> jnagro: that "none" meant the system had to ask you for a passphrase, even though there was none on that device, so it'd silently fail to unlock
<jnagro> TJ-, thank you, i appreciate the help!
<LJSeinfeld> Need help please....  Something borked during a SSH session and I can no longer see my desktop when I log into the machine with 'nomachine'... All I see is a login screen (https://www.dropbox.com/s/crxdzgqygt4n7tj/Screenshot%202015-12-20%2018.55.26.png?dl=0) and if I log in, nothing happens...
<MWM> gdisk finds no problems in either partition.  I have formatted to GPT.  I still think they should show as 1 disk and there should be 2TB more
<TJ-> jnagro: everything looks good in your pastebin
<jnagro> TJ-, thanks. the /dev/urandom explination connected to dots for me.
<TJ-> MWM: are you saying that gdisk cannot create a single partition spanning the entire 6TB disk?
<MWM> Im saying that lsblk shows 2 seperate block devices at 2TB each.  I cannot view this HDD as 1 single device... but I willa dmit that Im not sure Im doing it right
<TJ-> MWM: that sounds totally wrong! How is this device connected to the PC?
<TJ-> MWM: can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk; dmesg )"
<MWM> External USB.  Totally sorry I didnt mention that before, I was just going to ask if that had any bearing
<MWM> Its a used drive.  Im trying to check integrity before putting it into the system
<TJ-> MWM: aha! Yes, very much so. Those devices have a USB<>SATA bridge chipset in them, and they translate access. Many have capacity limits on the size of drives they can present.
<TJ-> MWM: I'd 2^h500% recommend connecting the drive DIRECTLY on a SATA interface, for such a large drive. The translation of physical/logical sector sizes is VERY likely to change for the worse if you partition it on USB, even if you can see the entire disk
<MWM> is it even worth it to do a surface test in this external adapter then?  As I said I was just verifying the drive before putting it in the system
<MWM> and thank you for confirming what was a growing suspicion
<TJ-> MWM: No it isn't, as I was saying earlier, those USB bridge chipsets have a habit of literally burning out with systained access
<MWM> explains why I have been needing to keep an icepack on this bad boy.  Creeps upwards of 55C if I dont keep it on ice
<TJ-> MWM: there was another user with related problems; although that turned out to be a fake USB flash storage that claimed to be 1TB but was likely only 32GB, (fake) and went read-only after sustained writes
<MWM> TJ:  Ive had that trouble with cheap SD cards.  Exactly the issue as well
<TJ-> It was pretty obvious - they bought it for US$10 :D
<MWM> Is eSata any better or will I have the same issue do you think?
<TJ-> eSATA is fine; that's just an external SATA connector
<yoasif> estata generally works better
<TJ-> MWM: I have external drives via eSATA>ExpressCard on my laptop; best way to do it
<wal_zk> hi
<MWM> Thanks all.  Guess I have to go find an eSata connector or tear this PC down and add in the drive :D
<wal_zk> i have a problem with ubuntu
<wal_zk> my wifi card doesn't work
<OerHeks> hi wal_zk did you try the wifi docs?
<OerHeks> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LJSeinfeld>  Something borked during a SSH session and I can no longer see my desktop when I log into the machine with 'nomachine'... All I see is a login screen (https://www.dropbox.com/s/crxdzgqygt4n7tj/Screenshot%202015-12-20%2018.55.26.png?dl=0) and if I log in, nothing happens...   On Lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<wal_zk> ok, i'll take a look
<LJSeinfeld> just re-installed xorg... no joy
<sathish> z
<LJSeinfeld> if I try to ssh -X into the server and run a gui program, I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."
<OerHeks> restart nomachine maybe?
<EriC^^> LJSeinfeld: check ~/.Xauthority maybe
<LJSeinfeld> CORRECTION:  When I enter my password at the prompt (correctly) it's never accepted
<LJSeinfeld> check Xauthority how?  like permissions?
<EriC^^> if it's owned by root chown it
<LJSeinfeld> -rw------- 1 root root 281 Dec 20 10:47 /home/dave/.Xauthority
<LJSeinfeld> so...looks like root owns it..
<EriC^^> sudo chown <user>: ~/.Xauthority
<LJSeinfeld> small flood..(4 lines) coming..
<LJSeinfeld> dave@houseofzoid:~$ firefox
<LJSeinfeld> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<LJSeinfeld> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<LJSeinfeld> Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<EriC^^> did you ssh -X again?
<LJSeinfeld> yep
<LJSeinfeld> NoMachine still showing the same login screen too
<LJSeinfeld> system asked for a rebot... cant remember if I rebooted after installin xorg... so I'm gonna do that..
<Bashing-om> LJSeinfeld: .ICEAuthority ? is used for client to client authorization .
<LJSeinfeld> reboot may have fixed the x forwarding part
<LJSeinfeld> lemme see if I get to a desktop via noMachine..
<LJSeinfeld> ahhh
<LJSeinfeld> all better.
<LJSeinfeld> (all this started from trying to run gnome-desktop-item-edit over ssh.... )
<[Saint]> Holy...
<[Saint]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<[Saint]> alsa/pulse/jack is _sooooo_ bad in Ubuntu it needs a 15 point strong troubleshooting procedure? lol
<[Saint]> Can someone tell me why on earth, and who thought it was sane to, set "100%" audio volume to +12db?
<[Saint]> Oh. Hmmm...yay. Nevermind. More alsa buggery.
<[Saint]> Actually, no, can someone please test this for me to convince me either way if I'm either sane or insane?
<[Saint]> Open the 'Sound Settings Panel', and, additionally, open alsamixer in a terminal.
<tux_> vlc is giving me a black screen when I play a movie.. any ideas?
<[Saint]> Set the sound output volume in Sound Settings Panel to 100%
<[Saint]> Then watch alsamixer.
<[Saint]> PCM should not be +12dB
<[Saint]> *s/not/now/
<skynetguy> Hey can somebody help me out
<[Saint]> If anyone could verify that for me, I would love you forever.
<skynetguy> what can i use to supply power with an outlet
<Bashing-om> !ask | skynetguy
<ubottu> skynetguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KJ6N> Steve N. Calif. test
<NewTi0> "Under the Windows 10 app, with CPU use down to 10% and power use down to 9-10W, it's a different story." <-- He's saying that running Windows 10 reduces the load on his CPU, reduces its power consumption, and reduces the load on the fan, compared to Windows 7. Would Ubuntu 15.10 perform closer to Windows 7 or Windows 10?
<TJ-> NewTi0: depends on the CPU/firmware c-states, interrupt load, which can be tuned, etc.
<tux_> vlc is giving me a black screen when I play a movie.. any ideas?
<NewTi0> TJ-: Have you compared Ubuntu 15.10 to Windows 10 and Windows 7?
<NewTi0> TJ-: How would I tune Ubuntu to reduce the strain on the CPU and fan?
<docmur> I'm trying to execute a command from a GTK# program that needs to run  in a terminal, what is the correct syntax to launch a shell with a  command setup to run such as "bash sudo apt-get install -y  fortunes-off",  I can't seem to get the syntax right
<NewTi0> C-states. Where do I modify those?
<TJ-> NewTi0: powertop is very useful for identifying power saving opportunities
<NewTi0> TJ-: You suspect Windows 10 is doing some power saving that Windows 7 isn't?
<TJ-> NewTi0: I'm not interested in Windows; I'm giving you info on how to tune Linux power usage
<luisraul> hola hola
<luisraul> saludo a todos
<Bashing-om> !es | luisraul
<ubottu> luisraul: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NewTi0> Ok. I just wondered what win 10 was doing that win 7 wasn't
<NewTi0> since that's what needs to be done under Ubuntu.
<luisraul> oky, thank
<Ben64> windows isn't on topic here at all, you can't compare it to ubuntu
<skynetguy> Does anybody know what i can use to power something without access to an A/C outlet
<luisraul> only searching new friend in this place
<Ben64> skynetguy: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<[Saint]> Someone, anyone, please:
<[Saint]> Open alsamixer, and open the Sound Settings Panel, set the output volume in Sound Settings Panel to 100%
<[Saint]> Now, tell me please, what is the decibel output of the "PCM" channel in alsamixer?
<[Saint]> I'm seeing +12dB, which is frankly insane.
<[Saint]> It makes no sense to me that "100%" volume should be a positive decibel value and not 0dB.
<Gallomimia> [Saint]: are you a sound engineer?
<[Saint]> No. But I know enough to know that 100%/line level should be 0dB.
<TJ-> [Saint]: 0dB sounds correct to me, excusing the pun
<TJ-> +12dB suggests the output may have a booster-amp on it
<x2> -- i did the 28 backspace thing and it seems that i screwed up the most recent kernell, so it crashed when trying to load. i have removed it. my question is how this get upgraded?
<x2> i ran apt-get upgrade, but it doesn't seems to do it.
<x2> the gui says computer is up to date.
<x2> will appreciate a lead
<Bashing-om> x2: " 28 backspace thing " huh ?
<x2> Bashing-om: haven't seen the news?
<somsip> x2: in grub isn't it?
<x2> yes
<somsip> x2: should be fixed in a grub update then.
<x2> someone: yes, after the 28 backspaces the newer kernel went bad on me; so i had to choose the previous good one and that is how i am logged in.
<x2> somsip: i removed and upgraded grub also
<somsip> x2: might be an idea to avoid trying to exploit your own PC in the future
<TJ-> x2: patch was published last week for CVE-2015-8370
<ubottu> Multiple integer underflows in Grub2 1.98 through 2.02 allow physically proximate attackers to bypass authentication, obtain sensitive information, or cause a denial of service (disk corruption) via backspace characters in the (1) grub_username_get function in grub-core/normal/auth.c or the (2) grub_password_get function in lib/crypto.c, which trigger an "Off-by-two" or "Out of... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-8370)
<x2> hehe somsip well.. i can say to you now yes i will never do it again.. but i don't trust myself.
<TJ-> x2: you'll probably need to reinstall the kernel images, and possible the grub install
<x2> TJ-: that is how i am trying to figure out, but when googling it, the instructions are all over the place.
<x2> at least the sites i have checked out.
<TJ-> x2: at what point does the boot fail?
<TJ-> x2: if GRUB loads the kernel image and initrd and hands over, then its in 1 or both of those.
<x2> TJ-: grub got fixed. n
<x2> TJ-: now it goes all the way to the user log in windows.
<TJ-> x2: so that's the /boot/vmlinuz-XXXXXX images from the linux-image-XXXXXX-generic packages, or the generated /boot/initrd.img-XXXXXX via "update-initramfs -u -k XXXXXXXX"
<x2> TJ-: just to make sure i am understanding ...  you are saying to run: linux-image-3.19.0-42-generic
<x2> oops sorry that its a wrong paste
<x2> you mean to run: "update-initramfs -u -k XXXXXXXX"
<x2> where xxx its the kernel versio
<x2> n
<TJ-> x2: correct, because there are multiple kernel versions installed at any time
<x2> so the xxxx is the current that i have or the new one that i want?
<TJ-> x2: if you notice other issues it is possible you've caused unfixable corruption that requires a system reinstall, or reinstalling every package
<TJ-> x2: XXXXXX represents any version you have, you replace it with the version number you want to reinstall
<x2> TJ-: no issues that i can tell now. when rebooting it works smooth. it is the kernel version that i have its not the latest
<TJ-> x2: if you have linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic installed those will ensure the latest kernel and header versions are installed
<TJ-> x2: oh hang on!
<x2> ok..
<TJ-> x2: are you on Trusty 14.04 or 15.04 ?
<TJ-> x2: if it is 14.04 Trusty then those kernel versions are from the 15.04 Vivid hardware enablement stack, and you need alternate kernel package master files
<x2> Linux it 3.19.0-41-generic #46~14.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 17:46:43 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> x2: "cat /etc/issue"
<x2> cat /etc/issue
<x2> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> x2: OK, so you need the HWE packages
<TJ-> !ltse
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> x2: so, that means that "linux-generic-lts-vivid" should be installed to ensure the kernels are kept up to date
<x2> ah, i don't remember seeing that in the list when grub was giving me the menu.
<x2> TJ-: probably i should start from there. installing ...lts-vivid
<TJ-> x2: "dpkg -l '*vivid*' " should show you the list of HWe packages installed
<genewitch> is there a guide to stripping everything out of ubuntu possible
<genewitch> Koding only gives you 3gb of storage, there's literally nothing you can install in 1gb of space that's a "service"
<TJ-> genewitch: better to not install it in the first place. ubuntu-minimal is a good base
<TJ-> genewitch: I have server installs in less than 512MB
<x2> ii  linux-headers-generic-lts-vivi 3.19.0.42.27         i386                 Generic Linux kernel headers
<baywords> Hi everyone.  I have a question  about a adsl/router  combo  in trying  to disable  to use a slave  as the  primary.   Bc I think  the tds  provided modem router  combo  sucks.
<baywords> This isn't anything  Ubuntu  or Linux  related..  Sorry
<cuddylier> Why do I see just '$' in SSH when I login as a user I added through 'adduser'?
<cuddylier> And not their home directory straight away?
<TJ-> cuddylier: that's the shell prompt
<genewitch> cuddylier: did you do adduser -m
<cuddylier> genewitch: No, I just did 'adduser' from what I remember
<cuddylier> How do I 'fix' the user so it's normal?
<TJ-> cuddylier: you used 'adduser' or 'useradd' (-m is an option to useradd)
<baywords> Does anyone know of a channel  on free node  that can help with me  routing?  Using a slave as the primary  wifi  signal.  If that's possible
<genewitch> cuddylier: it's in the /etc
<x2> TJ-: so the pkg is there. does the upgrade has to be done manually or happens automatically?
<cuddylier> genewitch: What should I do though to stop them logging in, in console mode?
<TJ-> cuddylier: 'adduser' will create the home directory based on the /etc/adduser.conf config, which unless you've altered it, should be doing all the usual stuff.
<genewitch> cuddylier: it's in /etc/passwd
<TJ-> x2: it'll follow automatically
<genewitch> cuddylier: from now on if you're making an interactive user use -m
<x2> TJ-: awesome. so i will leave alone then. thanks for your help. i really appreciate it.
<cuddylier> genewitch: Thanks for the advice, will do.
<genewitch> cuddylier: oh, stop them from logging in in console mode?
<cuddylier> yeah
<genewitch> cuddylier: is this a service user? like nginx or httpd?
<cuddylier> No, a normal additional ssh user
<genewitch> what do you want to happen when they log in?
<cuddylier> to be redirected to their home folder
<TJ-> genewitch: that is incorrect - 'adduser' doesn't have a -m option, and 'useradd'  isn't recommended to be used.
<TJ-> cuddylier: what does "pwd" report?
<genewitch> TJ-: ok i believe you
<TJ-> cuddylier: you're only talking about the shell prompt
<x2> baywords: try #peoplesopen.net folks there are into wi-fi
<TJ-> cuddylier: which is set by the default shell's login scripts, via env-var PS1
<TJ-> baywords: channel ##networking
<x2> TJ-: the laptop crashing its kernel has its hd  encrypted.
<TJ-> x2: which part of the disk is encrypted, individual partitions, if so, what is in those?
<x2> TJ-: saying it, so in case similar issue comes into the channel.
<x2> TJ-: the whole disk, encryption done at moment of OS installation.
<x2> TJ-: anyways... gotta go now. many thanks again!
<TJ-> x2: the whole disk is never encrypted; couldn't be booted from in that case. indvidual partitions may be. so we need to know what they contain
<x2> TJ-: well, i know. -what do you mean with what is their content?  regular stuff, rgular user stuff.
<TJ-> x2: e.g. if there's a separate file-system/partition for /boot/, that can be encrypted, as well as the partition containing the root file-system/LVM
<TJ-> x2: so there can be 2 partitions requiring unlocking at boot-time. If you go directly to the GRUB boot menu that suggests a separate /boot/ file-system that is not encrypted
<x2> TJ-: i see, now all its in one partition.
<x2> (now = no)
<TJ-> x2: so that suggests the root file-system isn't encrypted then, else there'd be no access to the GRUB menu without a 'crpytomount' unlock from GRUB
<x2> oh.. i see.. gotta go... people will grab me from my hair.. i need to get going. thanks! bye now.
<showaz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=strongswan
<showaz> strongswan-5.1.2 (ubuntu 14.04): received INVALID_ID_INFORMATION error notify ikev1
<showaz> https://wiki.strongswan.org/issues/819
<MannyLNJ> Help please. Two problems 1) I have a red ! in a triangle that says update info is outdated but when I follow it's instructions it shows my system is current and 2) I did a DD of a dying NTFS drive and I can't mount the image due to errors. How do I resolve this
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: For (1 ; pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '. for 2) can not say .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, Working on it
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: k
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, trying to use basebinit and it fails
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit ! MannyLNJ
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | MannyLNJ
<ubottu> MannyLNJ: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Is the package manager in such a state that ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' fails ?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: an alternative would be "command | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: ... 2 heads better than 1 .. even if one is a goat's head . :)
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: hehe
<Guest53278> hello. i would like to ask how to create parition in ubuntu. i am not familliar with the tutorial in the internet
<Guest53278> can anybody help me?
<Guest53278> i have created a new partition from a device using command "fdisk /dev/sda1"
<Guest53278> the option is "extended" (i dont know what's the diff if i chose "primary" also)
<Guest53278> next, when i type "lsblk"
<Guest53278> i can't still find the partition
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, Looks like my systen is very slow. I'm using VNC to access the ubuntu system
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: Consider that in the leagcy partitioning scheme there is a 4 primary partition limit. The way to get around this limit is to create one of those primary partitions as 'extended' . This 'extended' partition is a container to hold 'logical' partitions .
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: I wait . Be aware it is past my session time . My eyes are beginning to cross .
<Guest53278> @Bashing-om how should i add an partition then?
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: Might show the channel what you have now, pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<Guest53278> yeah but i want to create a new partition from the disk
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: Maybe you can. maybe you can not . Got to have the space and as well a means of addressing that space . show us what you have now .
<Guest53278> http://pastebin.com/2pB89jJY
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/2pB89jJY .
<Guest53278> thx @Bashing-om
<ctrl_alt_pasta> hey what do you guys use to edit video?
<SchrodingersScat> currently 8C outside
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<bazhrer> ctrl_alt_pasta: yods
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: Small drive " Disk /dev/sda: 21.5 GB,  " what is your goal here ? Presently you have very little unused space, and I doubt we can squeeze space to any effect - depending on what you have installed .
<optimistic7> where can i found "chage - change user password expiry information" source code ?
<min> hi guys!
<Guest53278> i am just planning to add an additional 1GB partition
<Guest53278> @Bashing-om
<Loshki> ctrl_alt_pasta: avidemux
<ctrl_alt_pasta1> Loshki, Thanks I'll check it out
<hoechts> hi, i'm having an issue with a raid 1. One of my drives crashed. So I continued working with one drive. Now I a new PC with new hardware and new Ubuntu. I fail to assemble the raid1 with a single drive. Any hints?
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: OK, you can not operate on partition that is in use, will need an alternate means of bnooting. Then may I suggest that you use GParted to shrink the present sda1 partition . and then in that unallocated space make up the new partition ?
<Bashing-om> Guest53278: bnooting/booting*
<hoechts> mdadm --assemble --scan says: /dev/md3 assemble from -1 drives and 1 spare drive - not enough to start the array
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: How ya doing ?
<optimistic7> where can i found "chage - change user password expiry information" source code ?
<optimistic7> where can i found "chage - change user password expiry information" source code ?
<Zyx1> i can't change brightness. two config file, "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness", "/sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness".
<rahuldev> Hi, anyone please tell me how can I know in ubuntu, a program how much process and ram is using?
<TrivialGravitas> rahuldev, the 'top' program from the terminal
<Bashing-om> rahuldev: Check out " top " and " free -m " .
<optimistic7> where can i found "chage - change user password expiry information" source code ?
<rahuldev> top is giving me full list working!, is there way to check for particulary program?
<rahuldev> Bashing-om, TrivialGravitas
<TrivialGravitas> top -p pid
<TrivialGravitas> get the pid from ps -A which will list everything and its pid statically
<optimistic7> where can i found "chage - change user password expiry information" source code ?
<rahuldev> Thanks TrivialGravitas Bashing-om
<DaveyG> Hi all
<DaveyG> Anyone out there
<TrivialGravitas> It's a crowded channel
<DaveyG> I come bareing gifts
<syeekick> han solo dies in the new star wars movie, thats a shame. poor hans
<syeekick> wasn't expecting that
<tgm4883> syeekick: no he doesn't. His story line isn't great, but I guess it was just a call back to previous movies. In any case, off topic for this channel
<showaz> xenial/wily strongswan-5.1.2-0ubuntu
<showaz> freebsd strongswan-5.3.5_1
<showaz> ArchLinux strongswan-5.3.5 https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/strongswan/
<showaz> ubuntu so slow
<Bashing-om> !latest | showaz
<ubottu> showaz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<showaz> security good, but not working ikev1 (only ikev2)
<showaz> server-side only ikev1
<Zyx1> i learn English as a second language, but i can't memorize words by using vocabulary lists. how you guys learn English at school?
<Gallomimia> by swearing at one another :/
<showaz> vodka balalayka
<ricardo> gi
<ricardo> hola
<jim__> anyone here?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deicer> guess he didnt have a question
<jim__> im getting an error 3.106772 ACPI PCC probe failed but it boots fine
<jim__> any idea?
<ricardo> ssbbsb
<ricardo> ssbbsb
<ricardo> ssh
<ricardo> hi moe
<nixon1> I have a dell inspiron 3537 with 6 gb of ram and intel+amd hd 8670m graphics cards. It's taking too much time to boot, around 3 minutes
<nixon1> thanks in advance for help
<Sniper41m> hi guys
<Sniper41m> i have query regarding email client (evolution), could you guide me to the respective channel ?
<AHemlocksLie> What handles the wallpaper by default in Ubuntu 14.04? I'm toying with i3, and I've still got the standard ubuntu wallpaper, so some piece of the default desktop environment must still be active and controlling it
<DaveyG> Aren't they in usr/share AHemlockLie
<AHemlocksLie> DaveyG: O
<AHemlocksLie> DaveyG: I'm not sure. I don't see anything that clearly seems to indicate it controls the wallpaper
<AHemlocksLie> Maybe the unity-settings-daemon...
<DaveyG> Why not use the gui to change the background
<AHemlocksLie> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to change randomly at set intervals, and I want to incorporate a script to change some color themes
<AHemlocksLie> The easiest way seems to be a scripted cron job, but I don't know which program controls the wallpaper. I tried feh, since I've heard some people use that, and it doesn't seem fully cooperative while still in Unity
<AHemlocksLie> I could jury rig it together, but if I can just go right to the controlling source...
<DaveyG> Try googling
<DaveyG> Variety
<DaveyG> I'm sure that's what I use on my laptop to randomise backgrounds
<DaveyG> Although I've only used it to pick random backdrops, never to use a folder of pre picked images
<AHemlocksLie> I've been googling with limited success, but I might have actually found something...
<Ghost_r00t> what TCP congestion driver ubuntu uses? westwood+ or cubic or reno ....?
<AHemlocksLie> Nope, no luck
<anonmatir> the Ubuntu installer for windows, does it let create a separate partition?
<baizon> anonmatir: well i dont recommend it really, its better to create a live usb/cd
<anonmatir> Baizon, thankyou
<Guest23199> ?
<bledi> hello all
<bledi> first user
<Guest23199> new ubuntu user here
<bledi> yes
<bledi> ubuntu studio
<bledi> music
<bledi> ubuntu vs windows music
<somsip> bledi: better if you ask your full question in well-worded english
<zzarr> hello! I have an iMac with Ubuntu on, but sometimes the graphics hangs I'm using the radeon driver (tried with fglrx but ended up with a black screen), the graphicscard is a Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT (from lspci)
<zzarr> when it hangs I can still move the mouse cursor, however not between monitors (I got 2)
<zzarr> internal + external
<xcelq> laptop + external?
<xcelq> i have no problems here
<zzarr> xcelq, the iMac have an internal and I have an external as well
<xcelq> don't work with macs sorry
<zzarr> you don't? xcelq
<xcelq> nope
<xcelq> i have a thinkpad
<zzarr> or it don't?
<xcelq> + external
<zzarr> okey
<Marouane> Hello, I'm having a problem with my 3g device. I just installed Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 and everything is fine except that I can't use my device to connect. After plugint it, I configure a new connection, but gnome applet is still displaying "Mobile broadband unavailable". It used to work on Linux Mint 16 and 17... Any help please? Thank you :) !
<dfg810> WHY cant user access 0 display or use PulseAudio
<dfg810> can't even set the sound without creating a user
<xcelq> are you doing minimal?
<dfg810> no
<dfg810> just need a privileged user with current desktop
<dfg810> and this is the only problem
<dfg810> and vlc
<xcelq> i use mpv
<olf-folks> is this unsupport hardware http://www.engadget.com/products/ibm/thinkpad/a20p/specs/
<oaulakh> how to create a link or shortcut and put it in /bin to access file from /usr/bin/folder/file?
<xcelq> drag and drop with file manager?
<hjjg> oaulakh: ln -s /usr/bin/dir/file /bin/file
<hjjg> celly: could you please fix your connection?
<showaz> olf-folks: ThinkPad deprecated
<showaz> olf-folks: IBM sold ThinkPad to the Chinese vendor, now the quality of these models is terrible
<Hakon> Hello. I aired this problem here yesterday and got some responses, thought my problem was fixed.. It wasn't. I'm investigating a problem i'm having with nfs. Adding an nfsv4 share to /etc/fstab makes the vm hang on boot. If i remove the line, boot the machine then i'm able  to mount it manually.
<oaulakh> hjjg, yup worked thanks
<jack098> hi
<olf-folks> ok thanks
<jack098> helllo
<jack098> anyone
<oaulakh> yes?
<Hakon> I can mount it after the system as booted but not via fstab. it's like it's trying to mount before network is up
<jack098> what do you guys do here
<cfhowlett> !topic | jack098,
<ubottu> jack098,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jack098> thanks
<jack098> welcome vampolo
<jack098> can anyone tell me how to reset ubuntu to factory setting kind of setting
<jack098>  i mean i have bloated the os
<cfhowlett> jack098, reinstall
<jack098> cant i reset the kernel
<somsip> jack098: reinstall from minimal
<Bassem> i want to set Clint for exchange email server but i wont it to keep offline emails on my computer
<cfhowlett> jack098, the kernel has nothing to do with "bloat".
<somsip> jack098: you;re using words and you dont know what they mean
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<jack098> i know what i mean trust me
<cfhowlett> !details } jack098, then you explained it poorly
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> jack098: you want to compile your own kernel using as few modules as possible?
<jack098> yea thats more like it
<somsip> jack098: you're on your own with that then, or try #kernel or #linux. Support here for official kernels only
<jack098> can i do that while runnning os
<jack098> can anyone tell me best ide for python on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jack098, changing a tire while going down the freeway ... unwise
<somsip> jack098: yes - you compile a new kernel, boot to it, watch it crash and burn, rinse and repeat until you get it right. Not supported here though. Good luck
<st84> Hi
<st84> I m new linux user
<Baconator404> Hey
<Baconator404> Do you need any help?
<st84> And i m learning python in it
<st84> Yeah
<st84> Basically i hv been using python console in terminal
<Baconator404> Nice! I also know python. So, what do you need help with?
<st84> For single line codes
<dfg810> what was the last thing you did
<jack098> no
<Baconator404> Yeah programmers call it the shell. IDLE Shell.
<jack098> i mean a good ide for
<jack098> rapid building
<Baconator404> jack098: what IDE do you use?
<jack098> good readability
<jack098> geany
<st84> But i want to save my codes in nano
<Baconator404> Do not use nano for python.
<st84> And then execute it in pytjon console
<jack098> guys should i go for
<jack098> ubuntu 15
<Baconator404> Use the software that comes w/ python.
<jack098> or stick to
<dfg810> of course !
<jack098> 14.0 lts
<dfg810> go for 15
<Baconator404> 14.0 LTS
<jack098> why and why
<dfg810> dont listen to stable hurr durr paranoia. Be a man
<Marouane> Any one can help me with this please :) ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306925
<st84> So how to save codes in my computer using terminal and then run it into python console inside my terminal
<Baconator404> Python 14.0 has been out for longer and is more stable and can also run more apps.
<jack098> yea
<Baconator404> Use a text edit or an IDE st84
<jack098> which one
<Baconator404> jack098: stick w/ 14.0 LTS until more application support is released  for 15.0
<st84> K thanks
<st84> This place is awesome
<jack098> yea it is
<dfg810> yeah I get excited too
<st84> Anonops was fucked up
<st84> Nobody gives a shit about u there
<Baconator404> Yeah
<st84> Thanks 404
<Baconator404> I only chose 404 as it is the name of an error
<jack098> is adding ppa safe
<[404]> I will now be known as 404
<st84> And one more thing
<dfg810> it is perfectly safe
<[404]> Yes?
<st84> Maybe i sound like noob
<[404]> What is your question st84
<st84> Wait a min i ll ask later
<st84> My dad is in here
<jack098> best eye candy other than kde you have used?
<[404]> Ok. Anyway I am gonna go now and do some programming. Have a nice day everyone!
<jack098> ok bye
<silidan1> hi, on ubuntu 14.04 i have the following problem: my tty get spammed with these error messages: http://pastebin.com/kVSbT91V   despite that system seems to work ok... any idea?
<Hakon> can i use autofs in addition to fstab?
<lettuce45> hi, do you know if firefox has an image blocker?
<Seven_Six_Two> I am trying to echo a header on a daily log concatenation in a bash script. I've got       TIMESTAMP=`date -u`
<Seven_Six_Two> echo -e "\n*** $TIMESTAMP    Today's Backup\n" >> backup.log
<Seven_Six_Two> the log output is:     "n*** Mon 21 Dec 2015 08:32:02 UTC Today's Backupn"
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: "" in bash outputs exactly as given so wrap like: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2991276/help-with-variables-and-new-lines-and-quoting-in-a-bash-script
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried with '' too. thanks
<sruli> with sed how would i replace the line before match
<silidan1>  hi, Im running Ubuntu 14.04 with Kernel 4.2.0-21-generic on an Asus Z170-P mainboard with newest Bios Version 0601. my ttyx consoles get spammed with some error messages: ata5: {SError / irq_stat / expectioon E Mask} the syslog output is repeating: http://pastebin.com/kVSbT91V   any idea how to fix this?
<Roikeman> if ubuntu freeze and the mouse move, but cant jump to terminal screen by alt+tab+f1-6, are you think my program running or stuck?
<Roikeman> i running photorec, consider if reset or let it run
<silidan1> Roikeman: if your system hangs so hard you cant access ttyx in any reasonable amount of time i fear reset is your only option
<sruli> Roikeman: are you sure u need alt+tab to get to tty not ctrl+alt?
<silidan1> Roikeman: sruli is right you need crtl+alt+Fx to access ttyx
<LordPicard> Hello there. When I run an update Ubuntu tells me I need to free up space in /boot - I try apt-get autoremove and still got that message. Is there any help here? I also cleared trash.
<sruli> LordPicard: 14.04?
<somsip> LordPicard: removing old kernels will usually solve this....hang on
<somsip> LordPicard: here you go http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<LordPicard> sruli: 15.10
<LordPicard> somsip:  checking. hold on.
<sruli> LordPicard: i use the last line in the first answer to delete old kernels http://askubuntu.com/questions/401581/bash-one-liner-to-delete-only-old-kernels
<cfhowlett> LordPicard, manually (and carefully) remove them with terminal
<cfhowlett> can also be performed in synaptic
<LordPicard> thank you to all
<LordPicard> I think I figure it out
<LordPicard> :P
<sruli> i need to replace 2 lines in a file with sed, both lines are the same but i want to replace each with a different value, how can i tell sed replace first with $1 and second with $2? or replace according to match on next line (the next line is unique)
<somsip> sruli: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/148451/how-to-use-sed-to-replace-only-the-first-occurrence-in-a-file
<silidan1> hi, Im running Ubuntu 14.04 with Kernel 4.2.0-21-generic on an Asus Z170-P mainboard with newest Bios Version 0601. my ttyx consoles get spammed with some error messages: ata5: {SError / irq_stat / expectioon E Mask} the syslog output is repeating: http://pastebin.com/kVSbT91V   any idea how to fix this?
<silidan> hi, Im running Ubuntu 14.04 with Kernel 4.2.0-21-generic on an Asus Z170-P mainboard with newest Bios Version 0601. my ttyx consoles get spammed with some error messages: ata5: {SError / irq_stat / expectioon E Mask} the syslog output is repeating: http://pastebin.com/kVSbT91V   any idea how to fix this?
<Roikeman> silidan1, sruli: sorry, ctrl+alt. no way to release it :/ it happen  when i open ppt file in libre office, its not the first time, the screen just freeze. thanks guys :)
<sruli> somsip: tried the samples from that page none worked
<shakuev> всем привет!
<stevendale__> IIRC this is English only, right?
<somsip> stevendale__: yes
<somsip> !ru | shakuev
<ubottu> shakuev: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LordPicard> guys, i've removed every kernel image exept the two last ones, and I still get an error "4026 k of disk space on '/boot'." when trying to update anything. any help?
<LordPicard> I've done apt-get autoremove and clean.
<lulcat> енлуПожйсталууссязы hurr durr i am a russian
<somsip> !o4o | lulcat
<ubottu> lulcat: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<lulcat> roflmao
<shakuev>  #ubuntu-ru
<shakuev>  как зайти на этот канал
<tlt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rahuldeva> hi is anyone here use youtube-dl ?
<stevendale__> For Android?
<rahuldeva> for ubuntu
<stevendale__> Oh
<rahuldeva> I'm trying to download youtube playlist, just want to know is I'm doing right by typeing this.
<rahuldeva> "youtube-dl -cit <Playlist Name>
<Mined> URL instead of playlist name, from what i read from their doc
<King_Hual> url to playlist
<ren0v0> hi, can someone tell me where LXD images are stored when you run  "lxc publish" ?
<rahuldeva> Mined, King_Hual yes I use url, but showing error like unable to extract name
<st84> (st84) Hi
<st84> (st84) I got a question
<st84> (st84) I hv been using python console in my linux terminal
<Mined> rahuldev a public list right?
<st84> (st84) And till now i use to test my single line code in that xonsole
<st84> (st84) So can anybody tell me that
<st84> (st84) Can i use terminal and python comsole also for writing big codes and saving it like anything.py
<st84> (st84) And then running it into the trrminal console
<st84> (st84) ???????
<lulcat> st84
<lulcat> #python
<rahuldev> Mined, don't know it's public or private but I tried many playlist getting same error.
<st84> Lulcat i hv registered my nick but it still get connected to python unregistered
<lulcat> st84: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/947810/how-to-save-a-python-interactive-session
<Seven_Six_Two> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I've done the "" quotes, '' quotes, and no quotes for setting FN and for the touch command. The best I can get is a file that shows up called "%80%9D
<Seven_Six_Two> paste.ubuntu.com/14126546
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm in OSX, but this is bash, so I thought I'd try here
<tlt> Seven_Six_Two, this isn't bash, it's Ubuntu
<ren0v0> Seven_Six_Two, unrelated
<ren0v0> try #bash ..
<ren0v0> hi, can someone tell me where LXD images are stored when you run  "lxc publish" ?
<shibly>  Is it possible to get both wired and wireless internet connection at a time with one pc?
<darth> no
<darth> you can only bridge wired connections i guess
<rahuldev> Ubuntu new Caclulator is cool!
<darth> yup
<bjordon> Does ubuntu use SystemD
<darth> i dont know
<matyy> hey, can someone hint me what to what I can look at, when the install process is super slow? I think it's dpkg, but no idea, downloading is fast, install is super slow
<matyy> just anything
<ArchNoob> Hello I have a fatal issue. Yesterday I noticed I had somethings in my /mnt folder. I then lsblk to see what's mounted there but there was nothing as I expected. The contents were from my $HOME dir. But my home is mounted on /home. So I deleted everything in /mnt with cd /mnt; sudo rm -fr * then started noticing changes and the system went crazy. I haven't deleted much tho, But all contents from /boot and
<ArchNoob> most things. What could cause this please?
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: something was mounted there, or maybe it was a symlink to another dir
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt and df /mnt
<ArchNoob> EriC^^: Well, I could have seen it if it was mounted. Plus when I ran sudo umount /mnt something was displaying. I never read it but it was the reason I noticed my /mnt had contents.
<tlt> now you know not to rush to delete things, right, ArchNoob
<ArchNoob> EriC^^:  Also I can not run anything there now, I can't boot it and I have lost some key programs like ls and all sorts.
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: something was mounted there i'd assume
<EriC^^> what do you mean by after sudo umount /mnt "things showed" ?
<ArchNoob> tlt: I have learned my lesson. And it's weird that all my 1 year knowledge I did something as that stupid. :(
<EriC^^> like umount: device is busy ?
<tlt> ArchNoob, yeah it's no joke. It's unfortunate.
<ArchNoob> EriC^^:  No, It was a larger error message. Is there a place where I can find mount logs maybe? and post them somewhere for you to read? Cause somethings aren't deleted ..
<tlt> ArchNoob, have you made backups lately? If you have I'd have reinstalled and restored the backup instead of worryinb about the current setup
<EriC^^> larger error that means most likely it was mounted
<sruli> how can i use this script to replace previous line rather then adding new line? http://pastebin.com/Gi9Mfhzn
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126651/
<HoloIRCUser> Hi
<ArchNoob> tlt: Yeah I have all my home backup, and I have dual linux systems which am using right now. But I wish to recover it, cause it was my most stable system. :(
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: i think it's pretty toast
<ArchNoob> EriC^^:  Hold on i'm checking the link, internet pretty slow here.
<ArchNoob> EriC^^: Yeah it's that kind of error message..
<ArchNoob> EriC^^: but it was /mnt
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: yeah, that means it's mounted and something is using it
<EriC^^> most likely the root filesystem was mounted there
<EriC^^> maybe you did sudo mount --bind / /mnt ? or something like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<EriC^^> anyways if you have a backup of your files it's all good i guess
<ArchNoob> EriC^^: Damn, tho I remember never to do such a thing. I was pretty cautioned about my mounts. I had all my useful drives configurations in /etc/fstab and just there.
<cm13g09> Morning guys, got a weird problem with a freshly updated 15.10 machine.  The network interface is up, NetworkManager is running, the interface is showing is UP in the output of ip link, DHCPDISCOVER is sent out from the device, received by the firewall doing DHCP, DHCPOFFER is sent, never received by the machine running 15.10....
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: how long did you let it run?
<EriC^^> ArchNoob: it probably only deleted /bin and /boot maybe
<EriC^^> type echo /* , in a terminal you'll see a path of destruction like in final destination :P
<EriC^^> is /etc still all there?
<Marouane> Any help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306925 would be appreciated :)
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I created a .desktop shortcut as seen (http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126714/). But when I execute it, I get an error - file not found. I am sure my pathing is correct and the program in question works. Any help?
<boxmein> Marouane: not directly fixing your issue, but have you tried configuring the device via sakis3g instead of the ubuntu thing?
<boxmein> Marouane: I did that, then it magically also applied to the ubuntu config and just started magically working
<boxmein> Marouane: e3372 here
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: quote the paths
<geirha> Bluewolf: that "/Unix" looks out of place
<Marouane> Boxmein : Ok, I will give it a try, thank you :)
<geirha> though maybe start.exe requires it..?
<geirha> Bluewolf: And I think \\\\ is one layer too many. The Exec line is NOT passed to a shell, so you shouldn't need to escape the backslashes twice
<ren0v0> hi, can someone tell me where LXD images are stored when you run  "lxc publish" ?
<tlt> everything looks out of place, even, Bluewolf
<tlt> looks like a mess
<boxmein> geirha: yes, /unix is apparently part of start.exe
<tlt> you'd rather make a script called warcraft or something that does all that wine stuff
<tlt> and put that in your shortcut
<boxmein> ^
<boxmein> would be a bit less ...compressed
<geirha> last time I installed something with wine, it created a desktop launcher for me
<geirha> a working one
<MindSpark> what are the linux-signed-generic packages?
<tlt> put what you would have wrote manually into a script, chmod +x it, and put that in your shortcut
<MindSpark> can I safely remove them all if I am using a kernel that has a common name?
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  better ask in #lxcontainers
<MonkeyDust> MindSpark  tip: if you're working on that level, test it in a VM, first
<MindSpark> MonkeyDust, it's a pc...
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, its an ubuntu project
<ren0v0> LXD that is
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  i use lxc myself, lxd is the 'manager' for lxc
<Bluewolf> geirha: Well the program works, and thats cliking directly on the .exe. Yet even when I change the path to: Exec= /home/User/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Warcraft III/Warcraft III.exe
<Bluewolf> It sill does not work?
<Marouane> boxmein : so sakis3g worked, but it seems that the same problem persists after finishing using it (not like for you, the problem was solved) :/
<geirha> Bluewolf: Yeah that's also wrong
<geirha> Bluewolf: try: Exec=env WINEPREFIX="/home/User/.wine" wine "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Warcraft III\\Warcraft III.exe"
<tlt> Bluewolf, you'd have to put wine in front of /home/User/
<tlt> Exce= wine /home/User/ etc etc
<cm13g09> GAH, fixed my issue - dodgy patch port.....
<Bluewolf> geirha: There was an error launching the application.
<Bluewolf> It did create a shortcut upon installation, but I deleted it. Silly me.
<Bluewolf> geirha: And like I say, the program runs......
<boxmein> Marouane: I have a weird workaround, you could just use sakis3g for the future with an autorun script when the modem is plugged in
<tlt> Bluewolf, Exec = wine "/home/User|III.exe"
<Bluewolf> With the .exe
<boxmein> Marouane: but if that's crappy we can go the other route and try debugging the ubuntu stuff
<tlt> Bluewolf, with the full path of course
<CravateRouge> Hello, i search my video card but i found only  "Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)" what's that mean?
<geirha> Bluewolf: Install it again, then ;P
<MonkeyDust> MindSpark  yes, you can use a VM on your desktop
<Marouane> boxmein : if you have some time, it would be my pleasure to make some debug (and learn on the process)
<TijG> CravateRouge: what video card you think you have? it seems that the video card detected is the one inside your CPU
<Bluewolf> tlt: one sec....
<MindSpark> MonkeyDust, yes, I think I might have not explained myself correctly. I am currently running out of space in the boot partition. So in order to upgrade to a new kernel, I need to remove/purge the old ones first
<Bluewolf> tlt: There was an error launching the application.
<MindSpark> I had a look at the installed packages and noticed there are some linux-signed-image packages, which I can't remember I've seen before
<CravateRouge> TijG: i thought it was an intel HD4000
<MindSpark> so the question is, can these go too? or are they not related to what I am doing here?
<Bluewolf> geirha: Ah thats the long way around, but yeah I guess so
<tlt> as I said, make a script, Bluewolf , and test that it works first, then, make a shortcut that points to that script instead
<tlt> Bluewolf, it's better to make shortcuts to things you know works, rather than a mess like that
<Bluewolf> tlt: The reinstall is looking optimistic.......
<Bluewolf> I'll give it all a go. Like I said, that mess has always worked before.....
<Bluewolf> Thanks for the help\
<Bluewolf> geirha: And yours too :D
<TijG> CravateRouge: the Intel HD4000 is a GPU inside your CPU, so that detection is correct
<boxmein> Marouane: alrighty, I honestly have no idea how to fix this but let's see what I can figure out on the go :P
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, not sure what you're explaining there i know what it is, i'm saying its being developed/funded by ubuntu team :)
<tlt> wonder how the rest of those people's systems look
<tlt> what a mess
<ren0v0> no?  http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/lxd
<Marouane> boxmein : Ok :D
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, and if you use it, maybe you can give me a quick answer :)
<CravateRouge> TijG: if i want to be sure it's the Intel HD4000 and not another card, what should I do?
<boxmein> Marouane: hmm, can you try the advice in comment #7 here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1508718
<boxmein> Marouane: if it works, let's go post to the forum thread too, so we get a permanent record for this :D
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  no, i use lxc on a very basic level, guess you're even more skilled than i am
<TijG> CravateRouge: what does the command "lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga" do?
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, no not at all, i looked into LXD because i thought it would be easy to make images of containers etc
<ren0v0> is this easily possible with LXC on its own ?
<CravateRouge> TijG: the same answer than the last
<pp> hey there. is it possible to directly upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<TijG> CravateRouge: well.. I guess it's the correct one then :)
<CravateRouge> TijG: ok thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  my quick answer is: /j #lxcontainers
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, thats not an answer, i hate people who do that
<ren0v0> why even reply to tell someone to go elsewhere :S
<MonkeyDust> ren0v0  that's giving direction on where/how to find better support
<MonkeyDust> it's a dedicated channel
<Warlock> What is going on
<bazhang> ren0v0, thats a pretty good re-direct, otherwise ask here every twenty to thirty minutes
<bazhang> ubuntu support Warlock
<ren0v0> MonkeyDust, i'm already there, and as i said, LXD seems to be funded by ubuntu and this is more active
<ren0v0> thanks though
<Warlock> Yeah
<Warlock> #ubuntu channel
<bazhang> Warlock, whats your support issue, if any
<Marouane> boxmein : Didn't work, I will try to delete all configured connections, reboot a see
<Warlock> None
<Warlock> What are you talking about
<bazhang> Warlock, this is ubuntu support as I said, for chit chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Warlock> No I am just trying to get involved in whatever is going on
<Warlock> Sorry for the confusion but I am on mobile and it is hard to scroll up
<Marouane> boxmein : no, didn't work even after reboot
<OpenSorce> Serious question, promise I'm not trolling: If I'm not using Unity, is Ubuntu still sending my data to canonical/amazon?
<cfhowlett> OpenSorce, no
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  and tou can disable that in unity, if you like
<MonkeyDust> you*
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, yeah. I knew that just making sure it wasn't something system-wide. bazhang just explained it in another channel though :-)
<MonkeyDust> great
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, I know it's a touchy subject but I couldn't find much definitive on it searching the web.
<OpenSorce> Anyway, thanks for addressing it :-)
<tansy> Hi.. I need help in renaming the block devices in ubuntu
<tansy> 14.04
<tansy> i wrote a udev rule
<tansy> ACTION=="add|change", SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTR{size}=="2118123520", KERNEL=="sd*" NAME="sda"
<tansy> but its not working
<tansy> can anyone suggest ?
<Shady> hey there
<Shady> anyone can help with Kdenlive 15.12?
<MonkeyDust> Shady  ask, don't ask to ask
<tansy> Hi ubuntu experts..
<tansy> anyone on udev rules..
<tansy> is it possible to name /dev/sd* as per my rules ?
<cfhowlett> Shady, kdenlive has its own support.
<Shady> MonkeyDust, looking for the kdenlive 15.12 package for ubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> !info kdenlive
<clobrano> tansy: I guess that might create a conflict in names
<Shady> cfhowlett, the support on the website is not updated to the new release
<cfhowlett> !newest
<cfhowlett> !latest
<bazhang> bot is mia
<cfhowlett> so I see.
<clobrano> tansy: if /dev/sda is already used
<MonkeyDust> !mia
<cfhowlett> Shady, it takes time for packages to be integrated into the repos.  be patient or compile from source
<tansy> Hi clobrano...  i have 16 disks attached to system and on 1 of disk i have OS installed .. i need to name them consistently/.
<tansy> after reboot they should be consistent//
<Encrypt_> Hello there o/
<Encrypt_> I have a big problem with my computer
<tansy> but sometimes after reboot the disk names are not consistent.
<clobrano> tansy: attached how? USB?
<Encrypt_> I installed the updates yesterday, this morning it booted
<tansy> no physical disks attached to server..
 * purno slaps purno around a bit with a large fishbot
<Encrypt_> But now, I'm unable to launch the X session
<Encrypt_> I also don't have the network
<Shady> cfhowlett, thanks, any recommendation app to compile from the source?
<Encrypt_> When I tried to startx, it showed: "xinit is not installed, try running apt-get install xinit"
<Encrypt_> But xinit is actually installed, because trying to install it made apt say: "xinit is already up-to-date"
<clobrano> tansy: well, you could use other names in place of sd*
<tansy> clobrano : and how can i do that ?
<clobrano> tansy: but if the target is to mount all of them in the proper order, fstab configuration might be what you need to look for
<tansy> clobrano:  no mounting is not the issue..
<MonkeyDust> tansy  start with a pastebin of   sudo blkid
<tansy> i need the raw disk names to be consistent
<tansy> MonkeyDust.. blkid is only for filesystems or lvols.. not physical attached raw disks
<sudomarize> How can i "export PATH=/cwd:"{$PATH}"?
<sudomarize> where cwd is the current directory
<clobrano> tansy: the udev rule you copied before tries to change all entries to /dev/sda, which is wrong. At this link http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html you could check composition rules to create a proper name for each of your disk
<tansy> clobrano.. i checked this link ..
<tansy> the rule i wrote
<tansy> ACTION=="add|change", SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTR{size}=="2118123520", KERNEL=="sd*" NAME="sda"
<tansy> the size of this disk is more as compared to other 14 attached disks..
<tansy> on which my OS is installed..
<tansy> so it should distinguish the disk
<tansy> if i use symlink in this line it works..
<tansy> but the name="sda" is not working
 * predictor slaps predictor around a bit with a large fishbot
<clobrano> tansy: because sda is a fixed name, already used for other system disks
<sudomarize> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> predictor  stop your bot
<predictor> no bot here
<tansy> clobrano.. if i try to use some unused name also.. like disk1 .. it is not woring.
<predictor> I am just trying to use irsii with sasl and it doesn't work on irc.freenode.net
<predictor> anyone with irsii+sasl experience around here?
<tansy> clobrano.. is there any way i ensure my naming is done before kernel naming of disks.. ??
<Shady> Shady
<clobrano> tansy: could you please better explain the issue? I didn't get what is not working
<Shady> how to compile from source?
<clobrano> tansy: no, first is the kernel, then udev
<predictor> this works: connect -ssl irc.rizon.net 9999
<lotuspsychje> predictor: ask in #irssi please
<MonkeyDust> or even in #freenode
<tansy> clobrano.. i have 15 disks attached on system and they got their names from /dev/sda to /dev/sdo.. but sometimes after reboot they shuffle and start pointing to another disk..
<tansy> e.g earlier /dev/sde was the one on which my OS was installed.. but after reboot /dev/sdg start poingint to OS disk.
<tansy> how can i stop this thing ?
<MonkeyDust> predictor  scroll down  http://freenode.net/sasl/
<clobrano> tansy: ok, I think I got it, and this is weird
<safe_> How do I automatically mount an external ntfs usb hdd?
<MonkeyDust> safe_  in /etc/fstab
<clobrano> tansy:  have you tried configuring fstab? Basically you do not need that the dev names are always the same, but that the mount points are always the same for each disk
<tlt> tansy, mount and manage the disks by their UUIDs
<tlt> then you're free of such problems.
 * clobrano thinks tlt is right
<tlt> just make sure to keep them unique
<tansy> clobrano.. the requirement is quite different here.. i wont be usinf fstab to mount these disks.. i would be creating a cluster of storage disks from these ones...
<tansy> i am not MOUNTING here guys
<tlt> which is easy as long as you don't explicitly double UUIDs, really
<tansy> so UUID wont be present
<tansy> i need to create ceph storage cluster from the raw disks..
<tlt> but they still have UUIDs when unmounted? tansy
<tansy> so disk name consistency is needed .. by any means
<tansy> no.. tlt
<tansy> UUIDs are only for mounted partitions or lvols..
<mrsam_> hi...what is the LVM?
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  lvm means logical volume manager
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mrsam_> <MonkeyDust> tnx :)
<wanglin> hello
<mcfdez87> Hello. I have a directory with thounsadns of subdirectories. I'm trying to create a folder named thumnails inside if this subdirectories. I tried with for dir in */; do mkdir -- "avatar/thumbnails"; done, but not worked. Any suggestion please?
<boxmein> mcfdez87: what about this: for dir in */; do mkdir ${dir}avatar/thumbnails; done
<boxmein> mcfdez87: before that, you could do for dir in */; do echo ${dir}avatar/thumbnails; done
<boxmein> mcfdez87: to see if the dirs are correct
<boxmein> mcfdez87: also you might need mkdir -p
<Simon_NL> good afternoon. on relatives computer running xrandr shows two connected display but there,s is no vga connected is there a way to force system to not use or show using vga
<Simon_NL> I think vga card is broke
<Venker> hi people
<boxmein> Simon_NL: if you've got system settings up, use Displays and disable the VGA adapter's display
<MonkeyDust> Simon_NL  arandr is a gui for xrandr, may be usful
<kadiro> Simon_NL, you have lvds only connected
<exivia12> hola?=
<mcfdez87> boxmein, your line worked
<Simon_NL> boxmein: doen't accept that switches of both shown displays
<Venker> On trusty LTS, I've tried to disable the "blink mouse pointer" when CTrl is pressed, but I don't find where the option is. Would someone help me, please?
<boxmein> Simon_NL: hmm
<Simon_NL> s/doen's/doesn't
<Simon_NL> kadiro: yes
<Venker> that candy effect is making my Virtualbox unusable  :(
<MonkeyDust> Venker  i use trusty... how did you even enable that option?
<Venker> MonkeyDust: I don't remember  :-(
<kadiro> Simon_NL, IMHO from this link you pasted http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/0pg8/ it look normal ( i could be wrong )
<Simon_NL> connected vga monitor and that gave distorted image thats why i conclude card is broke
<kadiro> distorted?
<Venker> No option found in "mouse config" or even "compiz manager"
<Simon_NL> kadiro: it shows vga and lvds connected.
<Simon_NL> kadiro: very bad image
<kadiro> Simon_NL from this link? http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/0pg8/
<Simon_NL> arandr shows vga-0 and ldvs actief
<mcfdez87> boxmein, Also I tried find */avatar -type f -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t */avatar/thumbnails to move all files inside avatar directory (of all folders) to a thumbnails folder inside avatar, but some strange happed me
<Simon_NL> kadiro: VGA-0 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis), LVDS connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm
<kadiro> Simon_NL, yes but there is no actif display
<kadiro> for lvds the current one is 1024x768 59.9*
<Simon_NL> kadiro:  there's no *
<kadiro> vga there is none
<Simon_NL> seen that
<kadiro> Simon_NL, If you adjust the display in lvds, same thing happen?
<lotuspsychje> Simon_NL: you sure you got the right graphics driver active too? sudo lshw -C video to check
<Simon_NL> kadiro: the problem is if I set resolution to highest cinnamon crashes and system goes in fallback
<lotuspsychje> Simon_NL: are you on mint?
<Venker> MonkeyDust: could be a special option in .gconf?
<Simon_NL> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> Venker: you could try dconf-editor or unity-tweak-tool perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> Simon_NL: we dont support mint here sorry, seek their oddicial chat
<lotuspsychje> official
<kadiro> Simon_NL, take a look in ~/.xsession-errors may be something is wrong there
<Simon_NL> friends in there told me to go here. that had the idea it was an ubuntu issue
<Simon_NL> s/that/they
<lotuspsychje> Simon_NL: if you install an official ubuntu version, we can help you here
<lotuspsychje> Simon_NL: check the versions from the topic
<Venker> lotuspsychje: I'm using gnome-panel desktop, will it work?
<Simon_NL> thanks lotuspsychje
<kadiro> Simon_NL, go back to mint channel i will try my best to help
<Simon_NL> kadiro see you there
<kadiro> ok
<lotuspsychje> Venker: are you on ubuntu-gnome or ubuntu desktop with unity?
<Simon_NL> thanks guys.
<mrsam_> so hi all....which linux is stayble and goood for sever?
<lotuspsychje> !server | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mrsam_> <lotuspsychje> i wanna to know centos is good or debian?
<Venker> lotuspsychje:   apt-cache show gnome-panel
<lotuspsychje> mrsam_: you joined an ubuntu support channel here, so we suggest ubuntu server
<k1l> mrsam_: ask in ##linux
<k1l> mrsam_: this is pure offtopic in here.
<mrsam_> tnx
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, this is UBUNTU support.  stay on topic please
<IIT> while installing ubuntu on a new uefi system what should i take care off ?
<mrsam_> ok tnx
<IIT> right now booting in the usb shows Your installation CD-rom couldn't be mounted.
<lotuspsychje> IIT: dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<ntz_> hello
<Venker> lotuspsychje: is a tweak to make the default desktop more similar to gnome 2.x
<IIT> lotuspsychje, dual boot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | IIT have a read :p
<ubottu> IIT have a read :p: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ntz_> I have weird problem - seems that apt-get is somewhat broken ... wherever I type ``apt-get update'' it never finishes the command but just hangs on waiting for repo - but every time waiting for different repo
<lotuspsychje> Venker: not sure what your talking about, your on gnome fallback perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: added ppa's of any kind?
<ntz_> this is my repo list: # egrep -v ^#\|^$ /etc/apt/sources.list | _paste
<ntz_> http://sprunge.us/MNea
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: looks all official
<ntz_> lotuspsychje: I have 14.04.02 LTS according to ect/os-release
<ntz_> sorry 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: can you ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues on your country
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: you used sudo apt-get update right?
<ntz_> it was doing that in friday also ... and again. I smell something broken because it just hangs every time on different repo which I can open in the browser even locally
<Venker> lotuspsychje, yes, it's gnome fallback. I found the right option with the dconf-editor, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Venker
<ubottu> Venker: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: main repos had issues few days ago but should by solved by now
<ntz_> hmm ... I see now that I* have some things in sources.list.d but again, I can manually open those repos in browser
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: ask in #ubuntu-mirrors please
<ntz_> ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: maybe with a pastebin of errors on your sudo apt-get update
<IIT> lotuspsychje, okay :) in both uefi and legacy mode ubuntu is not getting installed
<ntz_> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> IIT: im not into dualboots very much sorry, for singleboot its more easy, disabled fastboot and secureboot
<IIT> lotuspsychje, can i create ubuntu sticks from linux itself ? if yes then using which software ?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | IIT
<ubottu> IIT: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EriC^^> IIT: what's the problem exactly?
<ntz_> holy sh*** .... can I somehow tell to apt-get to show me verbosely on what url it's waiting now ???????
<EriC^^> ntz_: it does that by default
<IIT> EriC^^, it says CD-ROM couldn't be mounted
<IIT> i am installing ubuntu server btw..
<EriC^^> are you using a live usb?
<ntz_> EriC^^: http://fpaste.org/303699/45070307/raw/
<ntz_> ^^ I don't see it there
<IIT> EriC^^, yes
<mcfdez87> Anyone can help me please? I'm tryint to move all files from one subdirectory to a subdirectory of the subdirectory. I tried with "find */avatar/ -type f -exec mv -t */avatar/thumbnails/ {} +", , but not get results
<IIT> now using unetbootin to create the usb stick
<silidan1> how can i tell which harddrive is attached to which sata port in ubuntu?
<ntz_> silidan1: hwinfo --disk
<borel> hello
<w9qbj> IIT, Ibuild a ubuntu thumb drive by; booted a usb 'live ubuntu' then iserted a 2nd thumb drive and installng to that 'disk'. Works for me.
<ntz_> silidan1: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<ntz_> ^^ or parse filenames
<Encrypt_> Hello again!
<Encrypt_> I ahve a problem with my Uubntu computer
<Encrypt_> Wow, typign too fast (<.<)
<Encrypt_> So, the X server doesn't start, running startx does nothing (it mentions to install xinit)
<IIT> w9qbj, EriC^^ lotuspsychje this is the exact error i am getting while installing " your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can inset it and try again.
<Encrypt_> xinit IS installed however
<Encrypt_> Trying to reinstall it makes apt show that the latest update is already installed
<ioria> IIT      http://askubuntu.com/questions/671159/bootable-usb-needs-cd-rom
<k1l> dont run startx
<Encrypt_> After I had a look at the logs, apparently libxshmfence.so.1 is missing
<IIT> ioria, yes exacly same thing happening with me..
<Encrypt_> So, I guess it's a library problem
<k1l> Encrypt_: what ubuntu is it exactly? what desktop? what errormessages do you get when booting? where does booting stop?
<ioria> IIT      i see
<Encrypt_> I clearly have no idea why that suddenly got removed
<k1l> Encrypt_: what did you do before that problem came up
<Encrypt_> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Encrypt_> Desktop: Unity
<ioria> IIT    have you tried with a cd ?
<Encrypt_> k1l: I purged linphone
<Encrypt_> And installed ayte-client
<Encrypt_> yate-client* from a PPA
<Encrypt_> Installing yate-client worked but when I tried to purge linphone, it failed, saying that the volume was read-only
<silidan1> ntz_: but it only reports scsi controller number, is that the same as sata port?
<Encrypt_> dpkg got interrupted and I had to run it with the option -a if I remember correctly to fix it
<Encrypt_> k1l: Here is the yate I installed: https://launchpad.net/~sico/+archive/ubuntu/yate
<Encrypt_> k1l: Should I try to manually copy libxshmfence.so.1 from my liveUSB?
<k1l> Encrypt_: see in the /var/log/apt/history logs what got removed and in the term logs what errors were produced then
<ntz_> silidan1: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/77112273
<Encrypt_> Ok
<ntz_> ^^ check it ... sda & sdb here are pure scsi, sdc and sdd are sata
<silidan1> ntz_: yes this is the output, but im getting an error with ata5: blabla , and id like to know which device is connected to ata5 ?
<Encrypt_> k1l: I had a look
<Encrypt_> There is nothing worth in it
<Encrypt_> The real problem, I guess, is my filesystem goign read-only
<k1l> see dmesg what is happening there
<ntz_> how do I print using apt what all repos it will attempt to contact ?
<Encrypt_> k1l: I have a lot of lines saying:
<llutz> ntz_: apt-cache policy
<Encrypt_> init: cups main process terminated with status 127
<Encrypt_> init: modemmanager main process terminated with status 127
<Encrypt_> init: network-manager main process terminated with status 127
<ntz_> llutz: thanks, that seems doing that
<cfhowlett> ntz_, more /etc/apt/sources.list  sources.txt
<ntz_> cfhowlett: using apt !!!!
<k1l> Encrypt_: pastebin full log.
<gabiroom35> salut tout le monde!
<Encrypt_> k1l: I guess the problem is really this missing library
<Encrypt_> I'll try then :/
<Encrypt_> I have no network, etc
<Encrypt_> I'll manually mount a usb key
<Encrypt_> And paste is on pastebin
<ntz_> llutz: do you please see there anything what might cause that `apt-get update' never finishes ? http://fpaste.org/303702/4608145/raw/
<ntz_> I don't find (yet) any way to tell to apt-get to show me verbosely where exactly it stucks
<JulianJr> Hello mates..I get this issue everytime I try to add a package https://pastee.org/rx3e5
<ntz_> llutz: eg here http://fpaste.org/303699/45070307/raw/
<JulianJr> Can anyone help?
<k1l> JulianJr: run "sudo apt-get update"
<IIT> are there another way of installing ubuntu-server other than usb stick ?
<rory> JulianJr: What command are you running that produces that output?
<cfhowlett> !install | IIT
<ubottu> IIT: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l> IIT: pxe, mini.iso, dvd,...
<llutz> ntz_: no real idea, you might try: apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update
<IIT> pxe can be interesting and a new thing to learn..
<rory> JulianJr: Can you also please share what version of Ubuntu you're running? (You can check with cat /etc/issue )
<Encrypt_> k1l: http://pastebin.com/migQJCWe
<Encrypt_> k1l: Have a look at line 1003
<k1l> Encrypt_: says "mount" that the partitions are "ro"?
<gabiroom> hello
<gabiroom> #francais
<gabiroom35> there a some people here?
<Encrypt_> k1l: Nope
<gabiroom35> k
<k1l> !fr | gabiroom35 gabiroom
<ubottu> gabiroom35 gabiroom: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gabiroom35> thx
<Encrypt_> k1l: I guess I should try to reinstall the libxshmfence library
<k1l> Encrypt_: never heard of that libxshmfence
<Encrypt_> k1l: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/missing-file-after-upgrading-to-latest-version-of-x-4175511306/
<Encrypt_> k1l: I'll dpkg -i that: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libxshmfence1/download
<cristian_c> hello
<nix__> hey, does dropbox running in the backround all the time drain battery life?
<cristian_c> after installing closed fglrx drivers from additional drivers in 15.04, syslog is no updated anymore
<cristian_c> dmesg is empty too, in /var/log
<cristian_c> I've uninstalled fglrx but nothing has changed
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: what kind of graphics card?
<ioria> !info libxshmfence1
<ubottu> libxshmfence1 (source: libxshmfence): X shared memory fences - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: hd 5470
<silidan1> problem solved: reason sata connector loose on dvd-drive
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: tried the radeon driver?
<silidan1> ntz_: problem solved: reason sata connector loose on dvd-drive
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: yeah, as described before, I've uninstalled fglrx
<silidan1> ntz_: thanks so far
<mrsam_> how can i remote gui other ubuntu?
<ntz_> omg .,,.. this is so retarded distro ....
<silidan1> mrsam_: you could use ssh with x forwarding...
<mrsam_> i want a program looklike teamviewer
<JulianJr> Rory: Actually, I'm not running Ubuntu here mate. I'm using Tails and since I noticed a few Ubuntu users were having the same issue before, I thought to ask
<silidan1> mrsam_: or look for remote xserver...
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: there was also a system crash during reboot after driver installation
<silidan1> mrsam_: realvnc...maybe
<nix__> JulianJr: Tails only works via a live disk right?
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: wich ubuntu version?
<mrsam_> <silidan1>tnx
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: do you mean environment?
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: version and flavor sure
<silidan1> mrsam_: so far i only used x forwarding for linux machines and vnc server on windows machine with vinagre vnc client on ubuntu...
<JulianJr> nix__: Yes
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: as described before, 15.10. And lxde
<akik> JulianJr: there's no support for tails os here
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: tried radeon driver on LTS version?
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: why this question? O.o
<JulianJr> nix__: I know, but many Ubuntu users faced that issue before
<k1l> JulianJr: please ask the tails guys how to fix that.
<silidan1> mrsam_: did you checkout http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<cristian_c> I don't understand I'm asked to try another release, in my case
<cristian_c> *why
<Encrypt_> k1l: Problem unsolved, apparently it doesn't recognize my graphics card
<Encrypt_> I really don't know why (T.T)
<Encrypt_> It worked this morning
<MilchbauerSepp> hi
<curlyears> greetings..had a horrible time find9ng you folks.  The web based IRC client I am using could locate freenode
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: sometimes its handy to know if other ubuntu versions occur the same problem, to know why its hapening, troubleshoot
<curlyears> couldn't
<MilchbauerSepp> hello I'm Milchbauer Sepp and need to get work done
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  simply freenode.net
<curlyears> in any case, I am in trouble, running on my LTS 14.04 Live CD )-:
<MonkeyDust> MilchbauerSepp  let's hear it, in one line
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: t's a strange request because there isn't this issue in 15.10, out-of-the-box
<JulianJr> k1l: thanks!
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: as described before, issue has occurred after fglrx installation
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: but before this work, syslog was logged
<curlyears> In any case:   I was ru ning along nicely the other day, when I got an update notice from Canonical.  It was for release 16.57.   Didn't think about it muxch, just installed it, to my woe.
<curlyears> crashed my system so it cannot boot.
<curlyears> tried the boot-repair thingie on the net, made things even worse. (deleted grub  2 from the system)    )-:
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: remove fglrx
<monona> My external hard drive is not showing up.  How do I check or mount it?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  version 16.57 of what program?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: as decribed before, i've already removed fglrx, and nothing has changed
<lotuspsychje> monona: ^^
<cristian_c> *described
<Encrypt_> Ok, I'm giving up
<curlyears> so, now I need to backup all my personal stuff so I can re-install.  XCan't get Live CD version to recognize my 8GB USB thuhmb )-
<Encrypt_> I'll install debian
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: recoverymode/fix broken packages to the rescue
<monona> lotuspsychje:  It shows up in lsusb, but I'm not sure what path to use with mount.  How do I check that?
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<k1l> Encrypt_: there is still something missing on details. a install doesnt just remove libs out of the blue. so what did you do before the crash?
<IIT> it seems server installation is broke :( for usb sticks
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: ok, maybe I could find broken packages by typing dpkg -l
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  so you're have troubles installing 14.04, or is it something more specific?
<k1l> Encrypt_: please shot the dpkg and apt logs in a pastebin
<Encrypt_> k1l: I installed the updates yesterday...
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: but I must read the dpkg doc better, to find the proper option
<curlyears> MonkeyDust:  I already have LTS 14.04 installed.  I was updating it to release 16.057 which crashed it.
<curlyears> I know how to recover (reinstall)  but I have thousands of 3D .stl file I need to bavkup first, and I can't figurer out how
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  ok, but release 16.057 of what exactly?
<curlyears> \MonkeyDust:  LTS 16.04.
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  ah, ok, i have it in a vm, 16.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<curlyears> it had a new linux image in itl.
<Pici> curlyears: why did you upgrade to 16.04?
<curlyears> thanks, Monkey dust
<curlyears> no, I upgraded to 16.57
<xangua> There is no Ubuntu 16.57
<Pici> curlyears: There is no such thing as Ubuntu 16.57.  Ubuntu release number denote the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  there's no such thing as ubuntu 16.57
<lizihao> hello
<lizihao> hello
<MonkeyDust> lizihao  it works, we see you
<curlyears> xangua:   14.04 RELEASE 16.57
<Warlock> The latest Ubuntu is 15
<Encrypt_> k1l: dpkg.log : http://pastebin.com/xi8fc4ZB
<lizihao> see your too
<Warlock> And the most stable and popular is 14.06 LTS
<Encrypt_> k1l: history.log : http://pastebin.com/AxYVXnte
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  "14.04 release 16.57"? what do you mean by that?
<curlyears> Warlock:  well, I rely on Canonnical's atuo-update system.
<Encrypt_> k1l: term.log : http://pastebin.com/dfPsw71D
<ren0v0> hi, can someone tell me where LXD images are stored when you run  "lxc publish" ?
<curlyears> Canonical releases periodic updates, sometime, once a day, sometimes once a week.  that is what the 16,57 is about
<OerHeks> oh, daily version of 16.04 alfa ...
<k1l> curlyears: that doesnt make sense. is it a daily iso build?
<bazhang> canonical wont auto update that
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> this one?
<bazhang> nor will it send a notice
<k1l> curlyears: oh, you are running the 16.04 not-even-alpha release?
<curlyears> k1|   no, i s a daily update.  it replaces specific files with updated versions
<akik> where can i read more about the 16.57 ?
<chatter_boX> how do i mount a volume from the terminal ?
<llutz> chatter_boX: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/point
<curlyears> \akik  Canonical's website, I imagine\
<k1l> curlyears: can you link a webpage about this? i am not sure i (we) understand what you are talking about exactly
<Encrypt_> k1l: Strange, right?
<curlyears> thanks for trying, folks
<akik> curlyears: does some package reference 16.57 or where do you get that number?
<chatter_boX> llutz, thnx
<akik> well that was weird
<k1l> Encrypt_: ok, so the yate thing broke stuff. but i am not sure what
<Encrypt_> Ok :(
<Encrypt_> I'm going out
<Encrypt_> Thanks k1l, I'll try to figure out what has gone wrong later
<Encrypt_> See you o/
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: I've executed fix broken packages from recovery mode, but issue is not solved
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: any other ideas?
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: check sudo lshw -C video whats behind driver?
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  this fixes packages too, i picked it up in this channel ... save as 'fixpackaes', make executable and then run   sh ./fixpackes ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128069/
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<tansy> Hi Guys.. anyone has idea if we can really rename disk devices /dev/sda to /dev/sdb ?
<tansy> i am still stuck in this ..
<evergreen> Hi, Brightness after each off monitor or reset system set to maximum value please help me
<llutz> tansy: why would you want that? use UUIDs or labels
<tansy> uuids are not present for raw disk.. I have 15 raw disks attached to server..
<tansy> on 1 disk OS is installed.. say /dev/sde
<tansy> but it changes sometimes agter reboot..
<tansy> is there anyway i can have persistent disk names ?
<MonkeyDust> tansy  there's also #ubuntu-server
<tansy> ok thanks MonkeyDust..
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128126/
<TJ-> tansy the way to do that is use the /dev/disk/by-*/ symlinks... but you've gone so you'll never know
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: unclaimed= no driver active
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: means also radeon not installed or syslog holds errors preventing radeon to load
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: when pasting text from pastebin, newlines are missing
<cristian_c> so I must insert them
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  really? not here. paste the text in leafpad
<alexge50> hi
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: additional drivers said xorg-server radeon was in use, before fixijg broken packages from recovery mode, now additional drivers doesn't show any drivers anymore! :O
<alexge50> i need some help w/ nvidia's driver
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: yeah, tried in leafpad and gedit, it doesn't a text editor issue
<cristian_c> but I insert newlines, btw
<lotuspsychje> !details | alexge50
<ubottu> alexge50: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: check your syslog, to see whats failing radeon driver to load
<alexge50> ubottu: i waited for someone to respond me. I installed the proprietary drivers, but after boot(fsck, inti, everything) i have to wait a bit(10 - 15min) because the screen is black and printed a white dash. I have this problem for a while, every distribution i had. I have ubuntu 15.10 and the gpu is gt520m
<ubottu> alexge50: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alexge50> i waited for someone to respond me. I installed the proprietary drivers, but after boot(fsck, inti, everything) i have to wait a bit(10 - 15min) because the screen is black and printed a white dash. I have this problem for a while, every distribution i had. I have ubuntu 15.10 and the gpu is gt520m
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: have you installed nvidia-prime?
<alexge50> <lotuspsychje>: what is it??
<Exagone313> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Minimal then the packages plasma-desktop and sddm, and I am expecting to start directly with a gui, but I get a tty. What can I do? Thanks for your help.
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: your card has optimus technology, so need the packages nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | alexge50
<ubottu> alexge50: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<somsip> Exagone313: I found some sort of simple login manager was needed to avoid needing to startx
<Exagone313> sddm in not that?
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: do you know wich driver version is active?
<Exagone313> oh maybe not
<alexge50> lotuspsychje>: i know, 352
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: try a lower nvidia version + nvidia-prime
<MonkeyDust> alexge50  type lo and then hit tab, to autocomplete the nickname
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: after that, enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: any reason you dont install regular kubuntu desktop?
<Exagone313> yes, I want something minimal
<Exagone313> I just want to test KDE with some settings, it's not to use
<startag> what' this
<startag> who can tell me what' this
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: you can install kubuntu and strip how you wish afterwards? minimal is bit expert tuning
<Exagone313> it's a VM
<startag> ?
<Exagone313> I want to keep it minimal
<startag> what are you talking about
<lotuspsychje> startag: ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> startag, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions
<startag> oh ,tks
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: how to run nvidia -prime in terminal??
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<startag> how to download movie in thunder
<lotuspsychje> !warez | startag
<ubottu> startag: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: i have it
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: ok try another nvidia version now, 340 or 346 perhaps?
<somsip> Exagone313: how heavy is KDM?
<studentttu> over 9000
<Exagone313> kdm no longer exists I think
<Exagone313> it was replaces by sddm
<Exagone313> apparently
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | studentttu
<ubottu> studentttu: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<somsip> Exagone313: ah - ok. I'm using SliM which was is a bit old nowadays too. Small though
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: I set lower version. if i type "nvidia-prime" in terminal, it says that doesn't exits. I have installed nvidia-prime
<Exagone313> anyway, I don't care to what session manager I use, but what is expecting to launch it? sddm service is started and still ctrl alt f7 shows nothing, tried to reboot
<Exagone313> wanted to not use lightdm
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: you dont need to run nvidia-prime, start nvidia-settings from your dash to enable performance mode
<Exagone313> wait I didn't installed X
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: maybe talk to the #kubuntu guys?
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: done that
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: ok whats your drivers version now?
<ntz_> uaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: your question is very strange, as described also at the beginning, syslog is not updated anymore after fglrx installation
<ntz_> ubuntu hates me
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: focus on the issue
<Exagone313> it's ok now it works
<somsip> Exagone313: job done then
<ntz_> how do you manage services in this wtf distro please ? chkconfig ain't available .... not systemctl here
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: 340.96
<Exagone313> I tried to run startx and I saw that x wasn't installed so I did
<lotuspsychje> alexge50: rebooted?
<Exagone313> I thought it was a dependence to plasma-desktop or sddm, but no
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: i will reboot now to see if it worked. thanks for help
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: if notthing works anymore= reinstall clean or try LTS
<cfhowlett> clean install LTS
<ntz_> omg, what the heck should I do that ubu won't start X and won't autologin user ??????
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: if i was you, i would test 14.04.3 and see if radeon loads properly on your card
<lotuspsychje> ntz_: better ask your issue all clear in one line to channel every time so we can follow
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: ok, I've fixed the text file putting newlines (I noticed that when I've pasted, newlines were put casually between some lines, but not at the end of lines O.o), I've given execute permission to the script, and I've launched it
<trubert9> I'd like to install llvm-3.5.2 on my ubuntu trusy 14.04 machine. However, only 3.5 is packaged: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=llvm-3.5
<ntz_> if I do ``echo manual > /etc/init/lightdm.override'' it doesn't start X but it still autologins user via: share     1450  1420 17 15:57 ?        00:01:07 Xvfb :20 -auth /home/share/.Xauthority -nolisten tcp -noreset -screen 0 1600x1200x24
<trubert9> How can I install llvm 3.5.2 on my trust machine?
<somsip> !ppa | trubert9 (either use a PPA or compile it yourself, both of which are unsupported)
<ubottu> trubert9 (either use a PPA or compile it yourself, both of which are unsupported): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: if I do that, then how would it be useful next?
<ntz_> lotuspsychje: I want to troubleshoot my problem by setting runlevel 3 as a default here in ubu but it doesn't work
<morrwin_> So I've installed Ubuntu 15.10 on an ahci ssd, everything runs perfect. But when I add my other 2x ntfs hdds where I had windows installed, Ubuntu won't boot from ssd, even tho it's selected as main boot.
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: if it worked in 14.04.3 lts, as expected, and as it worked in 15.04 too, how would it be useful to solve this issue?
<lotuspsychje> !runlevel | ntz_
<ubottu> ntz_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<trubert9> somsip: do you know of a specific ppa that packages llvm 3.5.2 ?
<cristian_c> (reason why syslog is not updated anymore)
<somsip> trubert9: a search link was on the last response from the bot
<alexge50> lotuspsychje: thank you very much. It worked, now i don't have to wait that much...
<trubert9> somsip: thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | alexge50
<ubottu> alexge50: Glad you made it! :-)
<ntz_> lotuspsychje: all sane init system replacements still emulates for legacy purposes old init except of ubuntu ....
<ntz_> so is there a way that user "share" won't autologin ????
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: keep in mind that LTS is more stable
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: if something doesnt work properly in latest, file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128317/
<lotuspsychje> morrwin_: define 'add' hd's?
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: ok, I could tryto reproduce, installing 15.04 again and installing then fglrx, in order to know if there is really a bug
<morrwin_> lotuspsychje, plug the hdds to power and connect them to MB. Checked bios so ubuntu ssd is the only bootable option.
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: did 15.04 not work on radeon?
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: but 15.04 has more updated repositories, btw
<Ghost_r00t> what TCP congestion driver ubuntu uses? westwood+ or cubic or reno ....?
<lotuspsychje> morrwin_: you cant dualboot by just adding hd's later, you need to install ubuntu dualboot way
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | morrwin_
<ubottu> morrwin_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: as described more times, syslog is updated, out-of-the-box with radeon drivers
<TJ-> ntz_: is the user a member of the 'nopasswdlogin' group?
<extFAT> Does the Startup Disk Creator have EFI support?
<morrwin_> lotuspsychje, I don't want to dual boot tho. I just want to use the new installed ubuntu from ssd, but with ssd selected as boot it doesn't boot when the hdd's are added. It just stays at a black screen witha  cursor
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: as described before, issue appeared after fglrx installation, and  uninstalling the driver has not fixed the issue
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: file a bug as described before...
<extFAT> Nevermind, it does.
<lotuspsychje> morrwin_: install ubuntu on the ssd, with all hd's already inside, not plugged in afterwards
<lotuspsychje> morrwin_: i presume their sata hd's?
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: ok, after executing MonkeyDust fixpacoages script, additional drivers comes back to show closed drivrrs in additional drivers window
<TJ-> morrwin_: The PC firmware has a bug if that is happening.
<morrwin_> lotuspsychje, hm is that the issue? Can I run a ubuntu repair now so I don't have to reinstall ubuntu?
<morrwin_> yeaha sata
<TJ-> morrwin_: is the PC using UEFI firmware?
<cristian_c> 'X.org X server in use'
<morrwin_> Yes, but the ubuntu install wasn't on uefi, but regular legacy
<morrwin_> regular from usb, didn't choose uefi usb
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: to confirm it, I should reproduce the issue, btw
<TJ-> morrwin_: right, but if there's an EFI system partition on those NTFS disks the firmware may still be 'seeing' it and trying to do something clever
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: file a bug as described before
<morrwin_> TJ-, Aha so I should do an uefi ubuntu. Can I add it to the curent installed ubuntu?
<morrwin_> Or do I need to reinstall it full?
<Ghost_r00t> ???
<lotuspsychje> Ghost_r00t: can we help you?
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: without confirmation?
<lotuspsychje> morrwin_: i would do a full reinstall with all hd's inside
<Ghost_r00t> what TCP congestion driver ubuntu uses? westwood+ or cubic or reno ....?
<fabio> Guys, if i type localhost:8080 i see the page that im developing but if i use the local ip address (192.168.1.74:8080) it doesnt work. What am i missing?
<lotuspsychje> fabio: maybe a question for the ##networking guys?
<TJ-> morrwin_: I don't think you should need to change the Ubuntu side to be UEFI but it may well help, if you put an EFI System Partition on the SSD
<altair> Hello, I'm having boot errors in 15.10, also  the boot requires so long time. Can someone help me with it?
<fabio> lotuspsychje, well, im using ubuntu. maybe its something that i forgot to do
<ioria> fabio /etc/hosts
<w9qbj> fabio, sounds like a http server configuration
<lotuspsychje> altair: can you press F1 to see boot errors?
<altair> while booting?
<fabio> ioria, what i should do there?
<ioria> fabio  your ip
<fabio> ioria, but i want to access it from other local machine too
<altair> I already know which they are because I copied them on paper while booting
<ioria> fabio  windows ?
<fabio> w9qbj, well yes but its on my virtual machine
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: after reboot, unclaimed is disappeared
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: have I to paste the output in pastebin?
<fabio> ioria, huh?
<lotuspsychje> altair: share to us please
<altair> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14128403/ these
<altair> I know it's a known bug, I tried using recommended repair with boot-repair but it didn't help
<nicomachus> altair: I just joined in here, what's the issue? You're getting this error while booting?
<altair> yes
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: apart from the bug report, how could I make again syslog logged in 15.04?
<wh0is>  /join #archlinux
<altair> nicomachus: also the boot needs so much time
<nicomachus> altair: can you get to a TTY? (Alt+F1)?
<IIT> i have intalled windows, now when installing i can't select lvm over left over free space instead it chooses entire disk and setup LVM
<altair> I'm using the chat from this computer, I'd have to use something else to chat
<IIT> so how to setup LVM on free space available ?
<nicomachus> altair: ok so you did get it booted?
<altair> yes
<nicomachus> altair: ok, can you show me the output of 'uname -a', 'lsb_release -a', and 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<altair> nicomachus: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14128493/
<IronicBadger> anyone here can help me with dpkg ?
<IronicBadger>  libfuse2:amd64 conflicts with fuse (<< 2.9.4-1ubuntu1)
<IronicBadger>   fuse (version 2.9.2-4ubuntu4.14.04.1) is present and installed.
<IronicBadger> i have grabbed libfuse2 (the wily version) to install on trusty and just want to upgrade (replace) the 2.9.2 package
<virtuaposta> IIT what windows you installed? is it 10?
<nicomachus> altair: ok, yea it's definitely looking like that kernel bug. You were able to log in, so have you found a workable workaround?
<k1l> IronicBadger: dont mix releases
<IIT> virtuaposta, yes
<k1l> IronicBadger: either compile it yourself or see if there is a PPA that already made sure the depencies match
<IronicBadger> k1l: i'm not mixing releases anymore than i have too
<IronicBadger> compile it myself?
<IronicBadger> why?
<k1l> IronicBadger: "i dont mix, but i do"??
<IronicBadger> i'm mixing one package
<IronicBadger> ok 3
<virtuaposta> log in to windows, go to control panel settings and disable secure-boot, do disable it from BIOS as well, it will display install alongside once disabled from windows-10 and BIOS
<jelly> IronicBadger: at the very least you need to match both packages coming from the same source package
<k1l> there you go. dont mix
<altair> nicomachus: no, it boots regularly since the install, I found the error because I was tired to wait so long for boot to finish so I wanted to know what was happening
<IIT> virtuaposta, okay :)
<IronicBadger> i'm not 100% sure what i'm doing
<nicomachus> altair: ok, well it looks like the kernel folks are aware, and are working on (or already have) a fix. so you may just wait for that. in the meantime you can try 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure you have the most recent version of the 4.2 kernel. I do think there is a more recent one than the one you're showing currently.
<altair> nicomachus: ok, I'll try the update now
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i want to resize or rather shrink my LVM setup (logical volume) from 100G to 20G. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5db5e805e2ec22ebdae6 . I am really confused with all the tools out there. I can only access through a terminal. Can anybody guide me through?
<altair> nicomachus: I found the updates, hope this will fix the errors, thank you
<nicomachus> altair: hopefully that'll do it. good luck.
<virtuaposta> naftilos76, http://www.tecmint.com/extend-and-reduce-lvms-in-linux/
<virtuaposta> naftilos76, also "backup" before you go
<naftilos76> virtuaposta, i do not mind if the entire data is lost. I am experimenting. Can shrinking be done on the fly?
<naftilos76> LVM is supposed to do all these things while lvs are mounted
<nicomachus> naftilos76: what do you mean by "on the fly"?
<naftilos76> while mounted
<nicomachus> no. you cannot resize any partitions while they are mounted.
<nicomachus> you will need to use a live USB
<virtuaposta> naftilos76, for shrinking you need to unmount it, you can extend on fly but cant shrink
<naftilos76> i can see many links suggesting that you can extend
<naftilos76> ok then we are seeing the same thing. Shrinking needs unmounting.
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<IIT> what's the difference between diff kernels like linux-generic, linux-virtual, linux-signed ?
<virtuaposta> IIT is short, differs only in number of included drivers, more details can be collected from askubuntu
<IIT> virtuaposta, yeah searching askubuntu but not many answer are visible..
<IIT> while installing it ask's me to select the kernel of my choice and i have no idea which one to select..
<virtuaposta> go for generic if its for personal usages as that will take care of most of the stuffs
<IIT> it's for home server
<IIT> headless server
<IIT> where i will host my vm's
<teward> IIT: generic will do what you need
<virtuaposta> I will be suggesting generic then, still ask to other folks, they might be having better explanations
<IIT> also why is it asking to select vivid kernel evne when i am installing 12.04.3 ?
<IIT> linux-generic-lts-vivid
<Pici> IIT: Its a backported kernel image.
<Pici> IIT: More info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IIT> that means LTS will use kernel from vivid
<IIT> i.e. vivid-lts kernel..
<Pici> IIT: It is an long-term support release of the kernel from vivid (which itself is not an LTS release)
<IIT> Pici, got the point..
<IIT> Pici, my repos will also be of vivid ?
<Pici> IIT: nope
<IIT> because right now apt-get update fails stating failed to fetch, Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT.
<IIT> internet is working on this box
<IIT> it seems there are no sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> IIT: Thats weird, that error makes it sound like the apt-cdrom line wasn't commented out in your sources.list file, which is supposed to happen automatically
<IIT> yes it's not commented out..
<IIT> and in that file i have only that single line..
<Macsurf> I have problem with compile of module for wifi usb card, I compiled all modules from rt2x00 directory but after compiled I don`t see k73usb.ko module :(
<IIT> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html i should add this repos ?
<Pici> IIT: this is a new install? from CD? or?
<IIT> new install for usb disk
<IIT> s/disk/stick
<Pici> IIT: This should be a stock 12.04 sources.list file from one of my servers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14128810/
<IIT> replacing precise with trusty
<Pici> IIT: I thought you said 12.04?
<Pici> IIT: 12.04 = precise, 14.04 = trusty
<IIT> my bad it's 14.04
<IIT> 14.04.3
<Pici> IIT: yeah, then replacing precise with trusty should be just fine
<IIT> Pici, all setup :)
<boka> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<IronicBadger> i am trying to find out which version of fuse i am running, how would i do that please?
<EriC^^> IronicBadger: apt-cache policy fuse
<IronicBadger> EriC^^: thanks
<IronicBadger> 2.9.2
<EriC^^> no problem
<IronicBadger> EriC^^: i'm going round in circles. been staring at my screen for too long maybe...
<IronicBadger> http://pastebin.com/DYUu0LLm
<IronicBadger> i have compiled libfuse2 from source but when i try to install i get the following error
<cristian_c> the server has disconnected me
<IronicBadger> and i cannot figure out how to get past it!
<cristian_c> Has anyone answerer to me?
<cristian_c> *answered
<EriC^^> IronicBadger: it's cause it uses dpkg to check what's installed, why are you installing mhddfs not from the repos ( if it's there? )
<IronicBadger> EriC^^: becuase i need a specially patched version
<IronicBadger> see here https://github.com/vdudouyt/mhddfs-nosegfault
<EriC^^> IronicBadger: can you tell it where to look for libfuse maybe?
<EriC^^> where did you install libfuse to? /usr/local?
<IronicBadger> i ran make install
<IronicBadger> https://github.com/vdudouyt/mhddfs-nosegfault
<IronicBadger> EriC^^: it said 'libraries installed to /usr/local/lib/`
<EriC^^> IronicBadger: cd to the dir and type fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<IronicBadger> tried that
<IronicBadger> i'm using fpm or somethign tnow
<EriC^^> ( to where you extracted the git stuff )
<EriC^^> fpm?
<EriC^^> you mean rpm?
<IronicBadger> no
<IronicBadger> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-fpm-to-easily-create-packages-in-multiple-formats
<EriC^^> what happened when you ran the fakeroot command?
<IronicBadger> not muich
<IronicBadger> errors
<IronicBadger> while ago now
<IronicBadger> sorry!
<mbeierl> Running Ubuntu Studio 14.04.3.  I have wifi problem where about every 20 seconds, ping to router climbs to over 500ms, then returns to ~1 ms after 5 seconds.  This happens with two different wifi adapters that I have tried, and is unique to the Ubuntu installation.  Nothing in dmesg or syslog at the time.  Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<ambijat> hi there
<userfw> Hi
<mbeierl> Actually, one more piece of info: irq/17-ehci_hcd climbs in CPU usage at the time of delays.
<ambijat> I had been conservative fan of Fedora, first time using Ubuntu
<userfw> Do you like unity desktop?
<ambijat> seems cool
<ambijat> but I used to push harder with some tricks in fedora that seem to be lacking here
<h1tl3r> hello all
<k1l> ambijat: what is the exact issue?
<bodom> mbeierl: you could try playing with iwconfig settings, i would start by setting up a fixed reasonably low rate (like 11M), fixed max twpower. If that does not work, then sens/retry may do, but trying to tune them usually just worsens your problem. Any mistake will be washed by a reboot (or by NetworkManager, so maybe you want to stop it before starting tests).
<ambijat> nothing great, but I would love xfce arrangment of things sometimes
<k1l> ambijat: ubuntu ships xfce. you can use that
<ambijat> well I would do yum install @xfce
<ambijat> how to do that in command line in ubuntu
<k1l> ambijat: ubuntu doesnt use yum or .rpm. it uses .deb and "apt".
<mbeierl> bodom: k, thanks.  Will look at iwconfig
<ambijat> what would be the full command then
<k1l> ambijat: "sudo apt install xfce"  or "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop" for the whole xubunut package will all standard apps
<k1l> !apt | ambijat
<ubottu> ambijat: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<addiks> hi, is there an easy way to go back to firefox-42? (14.04 here)
<ambijat> one more thing
<k1l> addiks: there is no going back since it lacks the security updates.
<ambijat> what about fusion free non-free are there any equivalent repo
<k1l> ambijat: ubuntu doesnt seperate free and nonfree. what do you expect in fusion repo?
<bodom> mbeierl: also have a look at the router's settings, if you can, and try replacing "auto" settings with reasonable manual ones (write down the old values of the ones you change).
<mbeierl> bodom: thing is, no other wifi connection has this problem.  Macbooks and iDevices all seem good
<mbeierl> bodom: I have played with the router's settings a lot already.
<k1l> ambijat: there is the partner repo for software not allowed to be shipped in regular repos.
<k1l> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bodom> mbeierl: mhhh... let's assume router is ok then. Which chipset is your current wifi adapter and which chipset was the other one giving you the same problem?
<k1l> ambijat: but drivers from nvidia and such are shipped in regular repos already
<ambijat> ok thanks I shall check it
<mbeierl> bodom:  both on UbuntuStudio show the same problem.  Here is the one I am currently using: NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271]
<bodom> ambijat: if you install xubuntu-desktop, at first login I suggest you to choose "xubuntu" instead of "xfce" for your session: it wlll give you a better default desktop. For next logins you can choose any. it no longer matters.
<ambijat> ok, is there is some compromise in user experience between ubuntu nd xubuntu
<mbeierl> bodom: random thought here.  This is the lowlatency kernel.  Going to give the generic a shot for a quick test.  Be back in 5 minutes.
<k1l> ambijat: some compromise? choose what you like. there is no one limiting your experience just for fun. everybode got a differen taste and usecase. so use what you like
<ambijat> sure indeed
<bodom> mbeierl: most common brands often share the same chipsets. There seem to be no known issues with the one you are using, but better check the old one wasn't built with the same chipset: it could just be a compatibility problem.
<TheNumb> o/
<Eising> Hello. I've been trying to google around for a smart solution to the problem where one's /boot partition gets filled up by old kernels, and suddenly at some point autoupgrades stop working. I know it's handled by apt-get autoremove, but that does not run automatically. Does anyone have any thoughts on the smart solution?
<mbeierl> bodom: no difference in the kernel.
<BluesKaj> Eising, yeah run autoclean once a week
<BluesKaj> and autoremove
<Eising> BluesKaj: autoclean?
<daftykins> Eising: no solutions beyond having a sensibly sized /boot to begin with, or not having a separate /boot at all imo
<Eising> daftykins: yeah, somehow I apparently forgot to think when I was setting up this system
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ahh, are you sure autoclean/autoremove would even touch the kernels?
<BluesKaj> a separate / and /home is alll that's needed nowadays
<Eising> zykotick9: autoremove does. I can confirm
<daftykins> Eising: it's definitely a serious problem though, i see it very regularly in here
<Eising> daftykins: yeah, it's not the first time I've run in to it either
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, it does for me
<daftykins> zykotick9: seems to only be from 14.04 for autoremove
<zykotick9> daftykins: interesting.
<Eising> so a cronjob with apt-get -f autoremove && apt-get -f autoclean?
<BluesKaj> no -f needed
<nicomachus> there is an odd bug where apparently upgrading the system results in existing kernels in /boot being marked as manually installed, so autoremove doesn't catch them.
<Eising> err -y
<Eising> not -f
<andreas> hi
<w0jtas1> hello is it possible to install 16.04 already for tests? i have liblouisutdml-bin package missing when trying to install
<daftykins> w0jtas1: #ubuntu+1 please.
<nicomachus> even with the proper rules for autoremove set in /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<w0jtas1> thanks
<BluesKaj> wolf_mozart, using the daily image ?
<BluesKaj> oops w0jtas1^
<w0jtas1> BluesKaj: nope, netinst
<BluesKaj> w0jtas1, best to use the daily for dev OSs
<w0jtas1> i have fully automated dev env which rely deeply on netinst :/
<w0jtas1> i will wait for now then, nvmd
<BluesKaj> well, downloading th eimage and putting on a stick with dd can't be so difficult
<OerHeks> Yes.
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<OerHeks> most of the times it is the windows antivirus that makes troubled during creation of an usb device.
<willvarfar> I am on an old laptop with ubuntu utopic on it!  I cannot get at any repos to upgrade.  I don't have any removable media I can flash or anything.  How can I upgrade, or reinstall, a newer ubuntu?  I can't even apt-get install update-manager, as the utopic repos have disappeared etc :(
<nicomachus> !EOL | willvarfar
<ubottu> willvarfar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicomachus> willvarfar: that second link will show you how to upgrade to 15.10.
<willvarfar> thx
<willvarfar> nicomachus: is working a charm :)
<tony_> hi!
<ReverseDatApp> i tried updating to 15.04 and my computer shat lol
<ReverseDatApp> im sticking to 14.04
<ReverseDatApp> LTS
<fluffypork> Hi, can anyone help me with installation? I'm stuck at "creating ext4 filesystem". I checkd my disk twise - it's ok.
<fluffypork> Also I got error "the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes"
<fluffypork> Arch linux setup fine
<Warlord> Excuse you
<hansraj7> would someone please point me to site/article where i can learn to set up multiple monitors via multiple video cards
<hansraj7> e.g. i have two video cards and wan to enable 4 monitors (2 per video cards)
<hansraj7> i am on 14.04
<nicomachus> hansraj7: are the cards the same?
<hansraj7> no
<hansraj7> 1 is gti 750 and another is gtx 950
<nicomachus> hansraj7: well at least they're both nvidia. this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<hansraj7> thank you i will check it out
<transhuman> hi can anyone tell me how I paste information into crontab it uses crontab -e to put things in there and it appears not to use the standard clipboard
<docmur> I follow this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer to get pptp setup on a small server, now when I try to connect from my andrroid phone I get: http://pastie.org/10645834  has anyone seen this?  I've tried turning ppp on, on my phone
<nicomachus> ....what do you mean it doesn't use the standard clipboard, transhuman?
<transhuman> nicomachus, I copy paste into clipboard and it doesnt update into crontab I think it must not use clipboard but must have some keysequence for accessing clipboard
<transhuman> I just dont know what key sequence that is
<nicomachus> transhuman: crontab -e opens up a text editor, either ed, nano, or vim. it usually asks you which one to use. which did you select?
<malprxctice> Anybody facing random hang ups in 15.10?
<nicomachus> malprxctice: how will a poll help you?
<transhuman> actually it doesnt ask or should say it didnt ask. Can get it ask again some how perhaps with dpkg-reconfigure?
<aib> I'm using network-manager, where is dnsmasq configuration stored?
<nicomachus> transhuman: can you right click and paste?
<nicomachus> aib: what version of ubuntu?
<w9qbj> transhuman, what editor are you using
<nicomachus> w9qbj: he doesn't know, apparently.
<xjug> /window close
<w9qbj> nicomachus, transhuman   The default editor is /usr/bin/editor - on my 14.04 that is Nano. a bit confuising to use. It can be changed to vim or emacs.
<nicomachus> except nano has the key shortcuts listed at the bottom of the terminal, so he hsould just be able to look if that's the case.
<klabibunder> Hi
<nicomachus> hi klabibunder
<w9qbj> nicomachus, I know, but Ctl-X exits without saving - but it does ask. Somehow I use emacs, but can't find the environment var that I used for that. It's somewhere in my configuration.
<akik> EDITOR is used to change the crontab editor
<akik> transhuman: there's is no automatic paste into "crontab -e". it just opens your crontab in and editor. just paste text as you would normally
<w9qbj> akik, EDITOR or VISUAL, are two of the places, but I don't have them in ENV or SET. Mine works so I don't have to worry about it any more.
<zykotick9> transhuman: try "select-editor" to reconfigure "crontab -e"'s editor of choice <- i ran crontab -e for the first time and see this message.
<nicomachus> akik: I think he's trying to ctrl+v, which won't work in any editor I'm aware of except gedit. but should be able to right-click and paste. regardless, he hasn't replied to anything in about 15 mins so I give up.
<malprxctice> nicomachus, I am not sure that would help. Generally facing issue when copying files from External HDD and the likes
<ioria> ctrl+Shift+v
<lorenzo522> hello
<lorenzo522> hello
<zykotick9> lorenzo522: we see you...
<teward> lorenzo522: it helps to ask an actual question
<akik> shift+insert is another paste variant in kde, or ctrl+shift+v when in konsole (terminal)
<eelstrebor> i tried the "backspace security flaw"  but didn't get the results this article says - http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-hack-any-linux-machine-just-using-backspace/?tag=nl.e539&s_cid=e539&ttag=e539&ftag=TRE17cfd61
<zykotick9> akik: fyi, shift+insert (or middle mouse click) is Xorg's paste
<PashaMe> Hello eveyrone!
<malprxctice> How do I change the home directory of current and only user? usermod -d gives me systemd using this user.
<fluffypork> Well still no luck. Still have driver descriptor error
<akik> malprxctice: usermod doesn't seem to work while the user is logged in. you can change the directory name in /etc/passwd
<malprxctice> akik, and that will work after I login or effective immediately
<akik> malprxctice: a new login is needed
<akik> systemd seems to be prohibiting it, even on 14.04.3
<docmur> I follow this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer to get pptp setup on a small server, now when I try to connect from my andrroid phone I get: http://pastie.org/10645834  has anyone seen this?  I've tried turning ppp on, on my phone
<Jeeves_Moss> do I only need snmp for an end point if I'm not running  a server?
<akik> Jeeves_Moss: snmp is used to monitor devices
<transhuman> what file does crontab -e represent what file does it open?
<trism> eelstrebor: it is already patched: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2836-1/
<akik> transhuman: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/$USER
<transhuman> thanks
<transhuman> seems like getting anything into chrontab (besides typing it in is a pain in the but going to try and append the info into the bottom of the file
<akik> no, it's not a pain. your editor is broken
<transhuman> I wish i could reconfigure it to use gedit . any idea how to do that
<TheNumb> EDITOR=gedit crontab  -e
<TheNumb> ftfy
<transhuman> thanks TheNumb
<TheNumb> yw transhuman
<reveredge> hey
<reveredge> can anyone suggest some free web control panel to install in ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> reveredge: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know something?
<TheNumb> reveredge: cockpit
<reveredge> TheNumb, thanks for suggestion, have u used it?
<TheNumb> reveredge: I have.
<TheNumb> It's fancy
<TheNumb> :)
<TheNumb> reveredge: keep in mind that it's only available from an unofficial repository.
<TheNumb> It's not a part of ubuntu archive (yet)
<TheNumb> reveredge: other choices would be webmin, virtualmin... ;)
<TheNumb> reveredge: there are lots of those
<reveredge> TheNumb, but it is server administaation instead of ftp, email, apache server management
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> reveredge: should've mentioned that ;p
<reveredge> TheNumb, I meant for latter purpose. sorry if I couldn't make myself cler
<TheNumb> reveredge: check out ispconfig
<TheNumb> http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/online-demo/
<nicomachus> !ot | reveredge TheNumb
<ubottu> reveredge TheNumb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheNumb> nicomachus: how's that ot?
<nicomachus> software recommendations don't really belong here
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> true
<reveredge> nicomachus, yeah got it
<reveredge> TheNumb, thanks
<TheNumb> reveredge: yw
<PETSounds> Hi. In Ubuntu, playing 4K video uses high CPU (80%). I tried with MPV --vo=vaapi. Do i miss something?
<nicomachus> PETSounds: what kind of graphics setup do you have?
<PETSounds> nicomachus: Intel HD520
<nicomachus> PETSounds: yea... 4k is going to definitely use a lot of your CPU then. no way around it.
<nicomachus> unless you have a dedicated graphics card that can handle 4k video, it's going to put a lot of stress on your CPU.
<lotuspsychje> PETSounds: vlc or mplayer doing any better?
<PETSounds> nicomachus: but according to http://ark.intel.com/products/88193/Intel-Core-i5-6200U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2_80-GHz it supports 4K
<nicomachus> well sure it does. but it takes a lot of processing power to do it.
<nicomachus> about 80%, apparently.
<PETSounds> lotuspsychje: when playing the video with VLC with GL output, it took 100% of the cpu power.
<aesthetic256> hello, I am getting a 192.168.1.1 IP for my 'DNS' servers, what's the best way to trace where this is coming from (within a large organization)
<cristian_c> the server has disconncted me
<cristian_c> has anyone answered to me?
<PETSounds> what i did here is connecting the laptop to a TV, but really watching 4K video quickly drains the battery. I suppose something like Hardware Acceleration will ease the CPU task. Is it possible that i  don't have HW rendering enabled?
<PETSounds> I tried with Windows that comes preinstalled with the laptop, and it only took 30%-35% of CPU power.
<capitanocrunch> hello everybody from /me
<lotuspsychje> aesthetic256: maybe the ##networking guys can assist you?
<nicomachus> cristian_c: what was your issue?
<nicolas_> Hi I have a problem with my partitions on an ubuntu 15.10 install. When I was installing, I made a home directory partition of about 200 gb, and a / partition of 10gbs. Now data from my home  partition seems to be filling /, and my system is reporting low disk space
<cristian_c> nicomachus: I don't know why my syslog stopped logg9ng
<cristian_c> *logging
<cristian_c> nicolas_: type: sudo fdisk -l && sudo parted -l &&  df -h
<cristian_c> !paste | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: awake?
<nicolas_> cristian, how should I show you the results?
<cristian_c> !paste | nicolas_
<nicomachus> nicolas_: paste at paste.ubuntu.com and link that here
<TheWarlord> ye
<daftykins> aesthetic256: packet sniff and look at where the DHCP offer came from
<nicolas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131463/
<daftykins> PETSounds: i'd be willing to bet your chosen player can't make use of your skylake chip's hardware decode yet
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda5        14G   13G     0 100% /
<cristian_c> nicolas_: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<nicomachus> gotta install pastebinit first
<nicolas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131463/
<cristian_c> nicolas_: about my question/issue, any ideas?
<doebi> "The locale requested by LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8 isn't available here." #onlyinubuntu
<cristian_c> nicolas_: it's the previous paste/link
<nicolas_> sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131495/
<w9qbj> nicolas_, sounds like your home (  cd ~ ) is not on /home.  try "cd ; df ./" and see what file system is actually being used.  I had that problem on an old Fedora install.
<cristian_c> nicolas_: ls -l / | pastebinit
<PETSounds> daftykins: Hi. Do you think there is library/package/firmware or anything that will enable HW rendering properly in Ubuntu Wily? or Skylake support is still immature in Linux?
<MonkeyDust> nicolas_  what's the output of   env|grep HOME
<daftykins> PETSounds: is the only thing you're trying to achieve, to reduce power consumption of a laptop playing 4K content on a TV?
<nicolas_> ls -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131532/
<nicolas_> env | grep HOME is HOME=/home/nicolas
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: your script, as told today has fixed driver manager (after reboot), but dmssg is empty yet, and syslog is disabled yet
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  awesome, glad it works!
<nicolas_> cd ;  df ./ is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131540/
<cristian_c> nicolas_: sorry, I thought ls -l showed also directory usage too, but I was wrong, my bad, sorry!
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> *shown
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: unf9rtunately, it doesn't solve 'the issue' :(
<ioria> nicolas_, my i ask you why you set the boot flag on swap  ? (primary   linux-swap(v1)  boot)
<ioria> *may
<PETSounds> daftykins: Due to the high CPU usage, the fan going full blast in Ubuntu but not in Windows. So i'm looking if there is possible solution to make playing 4K video in Ubuntu smoother.
<nicolas_> uhh that seems bad. I probably messed up when I was using the graphical ubuntu installer
<ioria> nicolas_, i see
<cristian_c> !info du
<ubottu> Package du does not exist in wily
<TheNumb> cristian_c: it should be a port of coreutils
<TheNumb> afair
<cristian_c> thanks
<TheNumb> s/port/part/
 * TheNumb a bit tipsy
<cristian_c> btw, ioria is right: 1      1049kB  8193MB  8191MB  primary   linux-swap(v1)  boot
<ioria> cristian_c, have you tried to purge rsyslog package and reinstall ?  (i have never done that)
<nicolas_> It seems like ubuntu thinks my home partition is just part of /, even though there is a 200gb partition labeled /home
<nicolas_> Should I merge / and home or something?
<MonkeyDust> nicolas_  what's the output of   env|grep HOME
<cristian_c> ioria: already tried yesterday
<ioria> cristian_c, ok
<nicolas_> HOME=/home/nicolas
<MonkeyDust> nicolas_  and of lsblk   (use pastebin)
<cristian_c> ioria: sincerely, I've tried only 'reinstall' from synaptic, not purge+instalp
<daftykins> PETSounds: what player are you using?
<ioria> cristian_c, no, the config files persist...
<nicolas_> lsblk : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14131642/
<nicomachus> mpd, daftykins
<nicomachus> mpv*
<khxc> inm
<khxc> fffff
<khxc> f
<khxc> f
<khxc> f
<khxc> f
<khxc> f
<khxc> f
<khxc> f
<khxc> ff
<khxc> f
<TheNumb> khxc: no spam plox
<PETSounds> daftykins: the MPV and VLC, i set vaapi as its video output.
<daftykins> PETSounds: i'm unaware of the status of full hardware decode for skylake of HEVC content.
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet it's not in whatever OS and kernel you're using
<MonkeyDust> nicolas_  sda1-4 are primary disks, sda5 and above are logical ... maybe that's something...
<cristian_c> ioria: ok, I'll give a try
<nicolas_> Oh I did not know.
<nicolas_> I didn't put home on 6 on purpose
<MonkeyDust> nicolas_  what i'm saying, it's odd that swap is primary and / is logical
<nicolas_> Yeah that seems bad. Is backup + reinstall the best move then?
<khxc> hhu
<khxc> hu
<khxc> u
<khxc> g
<khxc> gwtf
<khxc> wtf
<nicomachus> !ops | khxc
<ubottu> khxc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<krabador> nicolas_, the most secure move.
<ioria> nicolas_, 200 g for home is a lot compare to 10 g to /  ....
<jessica> allo
<nicolas_> I don't usually put much on / ..
<ioria> nicolas_,  alll the installed apps are on / , not on home
<cristian_c> 13 gb used in /, 13 gb used in /home, curious
<stevendale__> o.o
<nicomachus> cristian_c: 'ls -la /' and 'ls -la /home', then compare the two.
<ioria> nicolas_,  home is for your private data and preferences
<PETSounds> daftykins: probably the driver quality is still poor compare to the one in Windows. hopefully support for Skylake will be better in the next release
<cristian_c> nicomachus: ok, but , as seen before, ls -l does not show 'directory space usage'
<lotuspsychje> PETSounds: wich driver and ubuntu version si this
<cristian_c> to compare
<akik> nicolas_: you said that files you put into /home don't end up in sda6 but your lsblk shows the big partition mounted at /home
<nicomachus> don't need space usage, cristian_c, just wondering if the same files are in both somehow.
<nicolas_> Yes, that is what I'm asking about
<cristian_c> it's not possible (same files in both partition), unless they are copies
<PETSounds> lotuspsychje: i have the latest driver installed from https://01.org/linuxgraphics and i am on Kubuntu WIly
<lotuspsychje> PETSounds: have you tried this on LTS?
<daftykins> PETSounds: look it up!
<cristian_c> uhm find either locate commands can help to verify that
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: it'll be even worse, skylake is too new :)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: and trusty on higher kernel would that work?
<PETSounds> yes on Trusty it is worse
<Reventlov> lotuspsychje: yup
<akik> nicolas_: do you see the separate /home mount in "mount | grep home" ?
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: have you been able to fix your 920m issue yet?
<Reventlov> lotuspsychje: it's the uefi that's the issue
<simthr> Hey guys, I have an issue with my touchpad. I feel it is too sensitive. When i press on the touchpad to click on a link, i often miss because the cursor moves off it. Anyone knows how i can fix this? Thank you
<PETSounds> i have tried the Xenial kernel with not so much (if any) gain
<Reventlov> it's not my computer, so I lost the physical access to it, but this is like 95% uefi
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: how have you fixxed?
<Reventlov> well, not fixed. The only solution would be the uefi downgrade.
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: no it's not in any release yet i'd bet
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: ok tnx was for feedback that i ask
<nicolas_> no, it just says /dev/sda6 on /home
<nicolas_> ext4
<lotuspsychje> PETSounds: xenial on 4.2 or 4.3?
<Reventlov> and since it's not my hardware, I won't downgrade it.
<lotuspsychje> Reventlov: ok tnx for info
<PETSounds> lotuspsychje: 4.3
<akik> nicolas_: ok so it's mounted as it should. that's the separate mount line as it wouldn't show up if /home resided on / partition
<xebra> hi, I know that for OS-level virtualization I should probably use lxc, but what about a more general virtualization (to run another OS, etc)? I can't understand the difference between VirtualBox, Xen, KVM, what should I use?
<lotuspsychje> PETSounds: ok then lets follow daftykins advice
<ioria> nicolas_,  it's a fresh install  ? isn't it ?
<nicolas_> its one month old
<ioria> nicolas_,  ohhh
<akik> nicolas_: you can create empty test files like this (in your home dir) "dd if=/dev/zero of=nullfile bs=1024M count=1"
<MonkeyDust> xebra  Virtualbox is a gui, you run it on software, Xen is a hyperviso, for servers, kvm runs on hardware (iirc)
<andreasd> Hi. I am trying to follow this tutorial on making a game https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125436. I have to import the pygame module, but it comes up with an error saying:"ImportError: No Module namd pygame". I did install the pygame throuth apt-get (the name of the package is python-pygame). How do I install the pygame module correctly?
<akik> nicolas_: that'll create an empty file with size 1 GiB
<nicolas_> I don't think it will fit, but I'll try
<klaasvakie> python3 autocomplete in vim on 14.04, possible?
<MonkeyDust> hypervisor*
<akik> nicolas_: then monitor how df output changes
<ctlaltdel> support monitor crashing again
<lotuspsychje> ctlaltdel: share the whole story mate
<ctlaltdel> lotuspsychje: corrupted graphic lines
<MonkeyDust> xebra  there's also qemu and system-V
<lotuspsychje> !details | ctlaltdel ubuntu version? grafix card chipset/driver?
<ubottu> ctlaltdel ubuntu version? grafix card chipset/driver?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nicolas_> it worked without issue
<daftykins> PETSounds: this is interesting for the media centre software i use - http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=231955
<daftykins> might trash your install though :)
<ctlaltdel> lotuspsychje: gfx no clue 15.04 have 60+ tabs
<PETSounds> lotuspsychje: i'm pretty optimistic that Skylake support will be better. It is a worth upgrade if you are from Haswell and i bet in 2016 most laptops will be using this CPU.
<PETSounds> daftykins: ok i'll check
<nicolas_> alright thanks for your help guys, I'm going to try to post on the forums. finding this a bit hard to follow
<lotuspsychje> ctlaltdel: sudo lshw -C video
<daftykins> PETSounds: hardware talk is off topic here, really.
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: 60+ tabs...?
<ctlaltdel> nicomachus: firefox I keep open
<akik> so nicolas_ left before telling how the df output changed
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: how much RAM do you have?
<ctlaltdel> nicomachus: no clue
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: well, in addition to 'sudo lshw -C video' like lotuspsychje asked for, let's see 'sudo lshw -C memory'
<ctlaltdel> HP Stream
<ctlaltdel> typing from phone unresponsive from yesterday
 * kungfudazza away
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: so you can't get to the machine right now?
<ctlaltdel> nicomachus: no save can't quit
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: ok, well looking at the specs online, this machine is not capable of handling 60+ tabs open in Firefox all the time. save them to your bookmarks or something, because otherwise it's GOING to crash.
<ctlaltdel> nicomachus: was stable before 50
<OerHeks> 60 tabs, unrealistic request.
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: but it's crashing now? because you only have 2gb of RAM and firefox is gobbling up all of it trying to keep track of those web pages.
<ctlaltdel> nicomachus: possible fix more ram?
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: don't open 60 tabs. use your bookmarks for tux sake
<ctlaltdel> no swap at install now swap can?
<nicomachus> ctlaltdel: don't open 60 tabs. use your bookmarks. that's all I've got.
<cristian_c> ioria: purged and reinstalled, but it didn't solved
<ioria> cristian_c, that's weird...  so dmesg and syslog empy ?
<ioria> *empty
<cristian_c> ioria: dmesg empty
<ioria> cristian_c, syslog ?
<cristian_c> syslog not updated by almost two days
<lotuspsychje> cristian_c: have you tried a tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime?
<cristian_c> no, so, I'll try
<ioria> cristian_c,   ls -l /var/log/syslog
<cristian_c> lotuspsychje: very, strange, some ueadhead messages (recent messages 20:48 utc)
<ioria> cristian_c,   who's the owner and the group ?
<cristian_c> syslog and adm, now I paste if you want, ioria
<ioria> cristian_c,  no it's ok ... did you reboot after purge  ?
<cristian_c> ioria: yeah
<cristian_c> rw-r-----
<ioria> cristian_c,  maybe paste the syslog file .... really no idea ... you can check /etc/rsyslog.conf
<cristian_c> ioria: ok, I'll check that
<Turion> I just interrupted a grub update and restarted, now I'm in the boot console and it's saying "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<Turion> Before that it says "Gave up wating for root device"
<Turion> What can I do to find out more about the problem!
<Turion> ?
<Bashing-om> Turion: Well, 2 options. We can try and boot the install from grub > ; or flat out from a liveDVD(USB) (RE-)install grub . Your call .
<Turion> Bashing-om, how would I do the first one?
<Turion> I don't see any useful devices in /dev, and /boot is unavailable as well
<Aluminite> moo
<Aluminite> moomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoomoov
<Bashing-om> Turion: I like that thought, find the fault and fix it . at the grub > prompe what retuen ' ls -lh ' . And we start looking for the files that grub and the kernel are hunting for. and tell them where they are .
<Aluminite> table fliiiip
<Aluminite> ding dong
<nicomachus> Aluminite: stop
<django_> Im working with a Ubuntu VPS and i wanna check if Firefox is installed, any idea how?
<Turion> Bashing-om, "ls -lH"?
<nicomachus> django_: apt-get install firefox from a terminal
<nicomachus> django_: or, 'firefox --version'
<Bashing-om> Turion:  that be a lwer case "L" ..
<MonkeyDust> django_  apt-cache policy firefox
<Turion> Bashing-om, yes, but there is no -h option
<Turion> anyways I can't paste from the boot console
<Turion> ls gives "dev sbin scripts bin var run conf proc root etc lib64 lib usr init sys tmp"
<Bashing-om> Turion: Beats me .. - lh - has always ben valid for me in that grub environmnet . We are looking to find what partition contains the '/' file system . and where grub's config files are locatd .
<django_> tt
<django_> ty!
<Turion> Bashing-om, /dev is quite empty
<Turion> no disks
<Bashing-om> Turion: Ouch !  .. reboot, does bios see the hard drive(s) ?
<Turion> Bashing-om, well, yes, I guess so, since the bootloader is on there
<Turion> Bashing-om, I don't have an /etc/fstab either
<Bashing-om> Turion: True .. think'n what else could cause grub not to see a hard drive .
<Turion> Bashing-om, yes, it's funny. Also, during the boot the kernel recognise a lot of stuff, and udev runs
<Turion> ah, this is interesting... "udevadm settle is not permittet while udev is unconfigured"
<EriC^^> Turion: try ls -l
<Bashing-om> Turion: Under discussion .. bear with us . Maybe time to run a file system check ?
<EriC^^> in grub
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Turion is at the busybox shell in the initial ramdisk; its implementation of the coreutils tools are very stripped down
<Turion> Bashing-om, maybe, but I think I must have messed something up with grub, because I interrupted a console updating grub
<Turion> TJ-, right
<linuxr> hello, I had a xorg crash (segmentation fault) and would like to investigate this. I have a .crash dumpfile, can someone help to analyze?
<Turion> EriC^^, ls gives "dev sbin scripts bin var run conf proc root etc lib64 lib usr init sys tmp"
<EriC^^> Turion: ok, try rebooting and in grub press c to get a command prompt, unless TJ-  wants to try something from the initram shell
<Turion> Eric^^, yes
<Turion> Ah, much more to see here :)
<Turion> ls gives (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) and other stuff corresponding to the USB stick I think
<TJ-> EriC^^: no, go ahead, I'm not really here :D
<nicomachus> linuxr: you can look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well
<EriC^^> Turion: ok, type ls -l
<EriC^^> so it gives you the uuid
<linuxr> nicomachus, I sure did, any found a xorg stacktrace, but no backtrace
<Turion> EriC^^, bear with me, the keyboard layout is US :/
<Bashing-om> Turion: EriC^^ :: How bout ' search -f /vmlinuz ; search -f /sbin/init ' see if we can boot up from grub ?
<Turion> Bashing-om, EriC^^, that returns hd0,msdos1
<EriC^^> Turion: ok, type set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<Turion> yep
<EriC^^> Turion: ok, type ls /
<Turion> EriC^^, that gives the good ol' disk with everything from bin to var
<Turion> I think I've set linux and initrd to the stuff in /boot
<Bashing-om> Turion: Let's see what grub knows . try and boot the system. ' linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot ' .
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: syslog is now re-enabled, and trick is surprisingly simple
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: I've simply deletec the file, and after reboot it has been generated again - but updated -
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: unfortunately, dmesg file has not been created too :(
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  what was your initial question?
<Turion> Bashing-om, EriC^^, if I boot then I'm at the busybox again
<nvt_> did I lose something since I did cp -npr from my harddisk to an external NTFS drive, and back from there with the same command to /home
<safe_> Can someone help me with automatically mounting external usb hdd at boot? I googled the man for mount but I still haven't quite figured it out.
<EriC^^> Turion: do you have a live usb?
<Turion> EriC^^, yes
<daftykins> safe_: is it always going to be in?
<Turion> So if I start /init, it says /dev/sda1 does not exist etc
<EriC^^> Turion: try booting the live usb
<akik> Turion: bashing-om wanted you to run the commands at the end of his last message
<safe_> daftykins: Yes, and it's a ntfs one.
<Turion> akik, Bashing-om, yes, I did, I ended up with the busybox again
<EriC^^> safe_: i use gvfs-mount in the startup apps so it mounts just like you press on it in the file manager
<daftykins> safe_: ah. use "sudo blkid" to identify the UUID for the partition, then create an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<nvt_> maybe I lost some date information from the files, but maybe thats all
<boichev> hello what will happen if I have an LVM snapshot that run out of space to hold more changes, but it is mounted ?
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: my initial question was about dmesg and syslog files deactivation
<safe_> EriC^^: Do I have to use it in system boot or can I use it as startup applications?
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: syslog issue seems solved by trick described above
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust: but I don't know how to resume dmesg logfile
<EriC^^> safe_: i use it as startup applications
<Turion> EriC^^, that's a very old ubuntu stick it turns out, hope that's not a problem
<EriC^^> safe_: this is the command gvfs-mount -d /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> use /dev/sda2 that fits your partition
<EriC^^> Turion: should be ok
<soee> is it fine to install php7 on 15.10 ?
<soee> on home pc ?
<nicomachus> soee: I don't see why not
<safe_> EriC^^: I'm using gnome-shell and it wont let me add a command as a startup application via gnome-tweak-tool
<EriC^^> safe_: try gnome-session-properties
<soee> nicomachus: using this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php-7.0?field.series_filter=wily i have dependency probems
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14132836/
<safe_> EriC^^: Ah great. Thanks! :)
<EriC^^> safe_: no problem
<nicomachus> soee: did you install python-software-properties first?
<nvt_> is it generally fine to copy files from linux to NTFS and back?
<Turion> EriC^^, is the plan to install grub from the stick?
<soee> nicomachus: no, i did just now, will reboot and see it if whelps
<nicomachus> soee: shouldn't need to reboot
<soee> oh than it does not help
<nicomachus> just do apt-get update, then add the PPA, then apt-get update again, then install php7
<EriC^^> Turion: yeah
<nicomachus> soee: completely instructions here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/705880/how-to-install-php-7
<EriC^^> and check /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> Turion: also maybe update the initramfs
<ctlaltdel> alt+f4 is working
<ctlaltdel> monitor problem now solved
<wafflejock> trying to build the latest apache but when trying to get the libapr1-dev dependency for building I'm getting an error libapr1-dev : Depends: libapr1 (= 1.5.0-1) but 1.5.1-2+deb.sury.org~precise+1 is to be installed, what to do?
<wafflejock> need to get the latest Apache for PCI compliance (or at least version 2.4.16, right now have downloaded source for 2.4.18)
<wafflejock> appears to me the libapr1-dev dependency is too strict?
<Turion> EriC^^, ok, makes sense. I'm just having trouble with my live stick
<wafflejock> this is on 14.04.3 Ubuntu Server edition on an AWS VPS if it matters
<nicomachus> wafflejock: try in #ubuntu-server
<wafflejock> thx nicomachus will do
<threeminutemonta> Hi guys. I have this issue again with LTS 14.04 The upgrade needs a total of 80.9 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 14.7 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.... I tried the suggestions though still don't work.
<nicomachus> threeminutemonta: go to a terminal and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Turion> EriC^^, do we have any other options besides a live stick?
<EriC^^> Turion: yeah
<EriC^^> btw do you have an iso on the ubuntu install itself?
<Bashing-om> Turion: I am still in favor of attempting to boot from grub, We can do this IF grub.cfg is consistent . What returns ' ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg ' ?
<EriC^^> you could try booting that from grub
<Turion> EriC^^, I do, it's just that somehow my live sticks from that iso turn out unbootable
<Turion> and I only have a 1GB one, so I have to use the 13.10 iso
<nicomachus> eek
<nicomachus> Turion: AFAIK the full Lubuntu 14.04 iso is still < 1gb
<Turion> nicomachus, ah, maybe I'll try that (I always get "Missing operating system" from the BIOS)
<ThiefMaster> hi, how can i find out the DHCPv6 DUID on ubuntu server?
<Turion> Bashing-om, that file exists
<TheWarlord> hey
<Turion> Bashing-om, the contents are all the standard one, one boot entry, one recovery mode, two memory tests
<Turion> So the problem occurred after there was some kind of grub update, and I interrupted it and restarted
<Turion> Eric^^, ah, now I understand what you meant, I unfortunately don't have that
<aotea> When installing stuff with Wine, do I need to run the command sudo?
<MWM> badblocks shows no output.  can I take this to mean there are no bad blocks?
<nicomachus> aotea: no... Wine doesn't quite work that way.
<nicomachus> aotea: see this page, and try to familiarize yourself a bit with wine and how it works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Turion> EriC^^, Bashing-om, Would it help to remove the disc with the nonbooting linux from the laptop and insert it elsewhere as a USB disk
<MWM> the reading I have done suggests that there should be some sort of output
<aotea> nicomachus, been trying this installer and it just keeps on freezing up. And no idea what might be the issue
<Turion> Maybe you can tell me what I'm doing wrong with creating the live disk
<Turion> I've downloaded an iso, now I'm formatting the whole stick with fat32, running unetbootin to install the iso and the bootloader
<Bashing-om> Turion: We should be able to tell grub where the files are, so grub can tell the kernel where it's files are . We should be able to boot the system from grub and then repair grub. Try ' set prefix=/boot/grub/ ; insmod normal ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot ' .
<threeminutemonta> nicomachus: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 15 not to upgrade.
<Turion> Bashing-om, as before it says "Gave up waiting for root device"
<Turion> also "udevadm settle is not permittet while udev is unconfigured"
<Turion> and last but not least "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<Turion> As if neither the kernel or the initramfs have the drivers or modules or whatevers to make /dev/sda1 visible
<EriC^^> Turion: you there i got dc
<Turion> EriC^^, sorry I didn't understand
<EriC^^> Turion: i got disconnected
<Turion> EriC^^, I see :) welcome back
<EriC^^> thanks :)
<EriC^^> did you boot up and reach grub?
<Turion> EriC^^, when I boot I always get back to the BusyBox
<Bashing-om> Turion: :( ... not making a lot of sense yet .. as grub can tell us where that root device is - (hd0,msdos1) .. unless I misunderstand somewhere something . ' ls (hd0,msdos1)/ ; ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg ' gives positive returns, no ?
<Turion> Bashing-om, yes grub.cfg exists and looks exactly like what I see from the boot manager
<EriC^^> Turion: try booting into an older kernel
<EriC^^> go to advanced in grub, then an older kernel
<Turion> EriC^^, the only ones I have are /vmlinuz and /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Turion Excellent idea to boot an older kernel !
<EriC^^> Turion: ok, try recovery mode maybe
<Turion> EriC^^, yes, I tried already
<EriC^^> ok, try going to grub, press c
<Turion> yes
<EriC^^> then set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<EriC^^> then type ls -l
<EriC^^> then type cat /etc/fstab and check if the uuid= matches the uuid from hd0,msdos1
<EriC^^> just to cover the basics here
<Turion> EriC^^, aha /etc/fstab doesn't contain any uuids
<EriC^^> what's it contain
<Turion> second line is "LABEL=ROOT / ext4 defaults 0 1"
<EriC^^> what's the back story of this box
<EriC^^> let us have it :D
<genii> Thats not a valid fstab entry
<Turion> It's a Linux Mint I set up for my mum
<Turion> that is a regular Ubuntu with some minor addons, isn't it?
<daftykins> you can't ask about Mint in here.
<teward> Turion: Mint is offtopic here
<teward> !mint | Turion
<ubottu> Turion: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Turion> sorry, I wasn't aware of that
<daftykins> the clue is in the name
<Turion> *blushing right now*
<DalekSec> Turion: It's not minor additions, fwiw.  There's quite a few.
<Turion> I start wishing I had just installed Ubuntu...
<EriC^^> Turion: try ls -l in grub
<EriC^^> Turion: write down the uuid next to hd0,msdos1
<Turion> EriC^^, ok
<Turion> EriC^^, I have all of that done
<Bashing-om> Turion: An example of an 'buntu fstab .. mine is non-standard : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133177/ .
<Turion> Bashing-om, thanks, now I just need to find any text editor that will work from here
<Bashing-om> Turion: nano ?
<Turion> Bashing-om, but I'm in the grub console, no nano here :/
<jpmh> how do I set up an auto-responder for mail
<ThiefMaster> ugh, this is getting more and more annoying. am i seriously the only one who uses dhcpv6 to assign static ips to hosts?!
<EriC^^> Turion: i got dc again
<EriC^^> any luck?
<daftykins> ThiefMaster: ;)
<daftykins> relying on DHCP to provide static always struck me as insane
<ThiefMaster> daftykins: why? that way i can configure all ips for my network in a single place
<Turion> EriC^^, not really :/ but the labels of fstab match those on the disks, so that shouldn't be the problem I hope
<daftykins> best i don't enter into that topic :)
<EriC^^> Turion: yeah
<ThiefMaster> it's so easy on gentoo.. dhcpcd generates the duid, writes it to a file and then uses that duid for the future. apparently dhclient also has an option to specify a separate file for the duid, but so far i couldn't find an option to specify additional commandline args
<daftykins> ThiefMaster: though rather than an exclamation, you really ought to link to a problem description, with config examples and output of what happens
<ThiefMaster> well, basically i'm trying to figure out which DUID is used for dhcpv6 requests *or* where to set a static one
<Turion> EriC^^, maybe the problem was that I tried to update a Mint system with apt-get in the first place...?
<BlackFate> ThiefMaster, have you checked under /etc/default/...? usually apps have their configs there
<EriC^^> Turion: no, mint uses apt-get as well
<daftykins> but is still off topic in this channel i'm afraid.
<EriC^^> Turion: i wonder what it paused on, try cat /var/apt/term.log
<EriC^^> it should show the last msgs of the terminal
<ThiefMaster> daftykins: why? it's about the network config system of ubuntu
<EriC^^> * /var/log/apt/term.log
<ThiefMaster> BlackFate: /etc/default/networking doesn't seem to have anything related to it
<daftykins> ThiefMaster: that wasn't at you.
<ThiefMaster> ah
<mustu> Hi, I have been searching for hours and couldn't find any way to extract netflow from a pcap file.. cany anyone help?
<daftykins> that's more apt for ##networking
<Turion> EriC^^, the last entry start with "grub-pc (2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.6)"
<Turion> it's in german I'm afraid
<BlackFate> ThiefMaster, you're using  wide-dhcpv6-server right?
<ThiefMaster> BlackFate: whatever is installed by default
<ThiefMaster> (i'm not trying to run a dhcp server on the machine)
<SchrodingersScat> !info tcpflow | mustu
<ubottu> mustu: tcpflow (source: tcpflow): TCP flow recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4+repack1-3 (wily), package size 214 kB, installed size 690 kB
<Turion> EriC^^, then there is this funny message, it says that GRUB had been installed on a disc that's not present in the current system anymore. And more stuff about Grub-core-images and grub-modules
<m15k> Hi. Any ideas, why connect is not an unkown setting?
<m15k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133355/
<daftykins> m15k: it's as plain as day
<daftykins> "Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/conf.d/auth-sql.conf.ext line 7: Unknown setting: connect"
<m15k> daftykins, according the wiki connect should exist: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/AuthDatabase/SQL
<daftykins> try commenting out the conntect line
<m15k> and how to specify the database?
<daftykins> SQLite: connect = /path/to/sqlite.db
<daftykins> maybe you've got some errant characters in there that are throwing it o0
<m15k> mh just editing with vi...
<Turion> I'm going to sleep. Thanks a lot for your help, and sorry that I asked about mint, I wasn't aware of the differences
<mavi> good night sweet prince
<daftykins> well try a minimal config rewritten by hand
<daftykins> m15k: i take it that db file exists and dovecot's run-as user has permissions on it also? probably further along that, though
<m15k> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2048 Dec 21 22:41 /etc/postfix/postfix.sqlite <- should be readable
<daftykins> m15k: but that's owned by root, so only if dovecot executes as root
<daftykins> pretty sure that config file formatting is your issue though
<m15k> I think I got it...
<daftykins> what was it?
<m15k> there's a generic sql conf for setting up connection -.-'
<m15k> auth-sql.conf.ext <> dovecot-sql.conf.ext
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> so in your paste you'd included the wrong one at the end?
<daftykins> figures why it wasn't line 7 :>
<m15k> but thank anyway! wihtout your questions i would not have found it.
<daftykins> ^_^ np
#ubuntu 2015-12-22
<m15k> but I think I need to go to bed. It's late in europe... Kinda part of the problem :D
<m15k> cya
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is there any ecryptfs guru here? A friend came this afternoon with an encrypted hard drive which does not boot anymore
<melodie> the drive is good : WHDD and smartmontools tested
<melodie> the passphrase is known
<melodie> we have a copy of the partition where it's encrypted with the Ubuntu 14.04 installer : no way to mount it. How can we do that?
<nicomachus> melodie: follow these instructions to get it mounted from a live session or whatever you have: https://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<melodie> nicomachus I have a Ubuntu 15.04 and a file dumped using WHDD (a full file containing the full content of the hard drive : /dev/sdd2 here)
<melodie> nicomachus I tried the Luks command before, I'll try the udisksctl commands in a moment
<melodie> thanks:!
<guest85730> whats the difference between compiling kernel from source(kernel.org) and installing via repo? also any side effects on installing newest kernel?
<daftykins> ubuntu's kernels have tweaks on top of the kernel.org ones
<daftykins> yes installing from kernel.org is idiotic
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<daftykins> unless you are having specific problems there's no reason to be chasing version numbers
<b-yeezi> Anyone going to UbuConn/Scale? I
<ddellav> yea, unless you have some specific need that the base kernel provides it's rarely worth the trouble
<b-yeezi> I'm thinking about it
<daftykins> b-yeezi: #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<guest85730> thanks
<daftykins> OS support only in here
<b-yeezi> sweet thanks
<guest85730> so to have latest kernel just get it from repo?
<guest85730> since its specifically tweaked?
<nicomachus> guest85730: there's no real reason to have the "latest kernel"
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings
<pr3d4t0r> Er, Greetings.
<Abe> hello I am trying to format an mp3 player if I do mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<Abe> it tells me permission denied or if I type sudo it tells me mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted filesystem.
<ddellav> guest85730, yes, just apt-get update and upgrade and you should get the latest kernel recommended for your ubuntu version.
<guest85730> you mean dist-upgrade?
<k1l> guest85730: yes, apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> guest85730: yes, apt-get dist-upgrade
<guest85730> got it
<k1l> guest85730: but that will stay on the 3.13 or 13.19 kernel path you are already on.
<ddellav> dist-upgrade will increment your ubuntu version, i.e. from trusty to vivid. That's going to change much more than your kernel
<guest85730> thanks
<daftykins> Abe: you need to unmount it first.
<daftykins> sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<Abe> weird that makes no sense but thanks
<daftykins> it does 'cause it was automounted
<Abe> still doesn't
<Abe> but thank you daftykins it works I will remember next time
<daftykins> the error should've changed at least
<daftykins> ah i see
<Abe> yes it's formatted now
<daftykins> well you can't format something that's being accessed :>
<ddellav> yea you'd think it should be mounted to make changes but that's not how it works. Filesystem changes need to be done when the disk is unmounted to insure no active reads or writes are going on
<Abe> ok if you say it that way, then it makes much more sense
<joe_dm_> Hey guys. I hear Ubuntu has gone non-PPA? can anybody elaborate on this?
<k1l> joe_dm_: no. no changes there
<daftykins> joe_dm_: sounds like you're being told lies :)
<joe_dm_> 15.10
<k1l> joe_dm_: except you refer to the "snappy core" but that will not be merged into the regular desktop install anytime soon
<joe_dm_> 15.10 is current desktop isnt it?
<daftykins> yes
<joe_dm_> I'm confused. Does anybody know what they would be referring to if they said it had gone non-PPA?
<k1l> joe_dm_: no. ubuntu didnt change
<daftykins> no, sounds like a person speaking that doesn't know what they're saying
<joe_dm_> hmmm okay
<k1l> so  that is might be related to some specific software or package
<joe_dm_> k1l, i think you're right.
<k1l> joe_dm_: maybe some software was included into ubuntu now and there is no ppa needed. but that is just a guess
<joe_dm_> yeah. that's exactly what it is. makes sense reading back.
<joe_dm_> it's about ZFS. must be included in 15.10 now
<joe_dm_> which in itself if pretty exciting i must say
<Abe> Ok directly another question, I have an really old laptop sitting here, probably laying around here for years... there's windows xp on it, I'm a little bored and want to put lubuntu on it, thats why I needed that mp3 player for, Idk If I can boot from USB on that thing, If it doesn't let me choose USB are there ways to force it to boot up from USB? cuz I don't have a blank CD just DVD's and it doesn't have a DVD drive just CD ^^ ?
<joe_dm_> Abe, If it can't boot USB then this is a bios thing... not much you can do to force it. I'd be surprised if it can't though. even XP's day could usually boot USB.
<joe_dm_> Abe, another option if you are feeling really creative is to play with PXE boot
<daftykins> Abe: i think an older lubuntu fits on CD still, but an XP era machine would likely have 512MB or less of RAM which i would say is a waste of time
<Rave1> Abe   plop boot manager will  help you to boot USB on machines that would not normaly be able to do it
<Abe> Rave1: yes i've heard about plop linux
<TJ-> joe_dm_: ZFS is included in the Ubuntu kernel for 16.04
<Abe> Rave1: never used or did anything with it though
<Rave1> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<nicomachus> Abe: it's not "Plop linux", it's just a boot manager, but it is handy if you have old hardware that won't boot off of a USB
<TJ-> Abe: look at the 'plopkexec' tool especially
<TJ-> nicomachus: it is actually, it's a minimal Linux with the USB drivers, and the kernel's inbuilt initrd image
<nicomachus> the problem is that Plop has to be put on a CD....
<nicomachus> TJ-: oh. well. TIL.
<TJ-> nicomachus: no, plopkexec works off Floppy, too
<Abe> daftykins: I know it's a waste of time... it has 1 gb ram pentium 4 i think :D
<nicomachus> yea but who has a floppy lying around?
<Rave1> sure but most machines will boot a CD   I have it on floppy too for the real oldies
<TJ-> there's 2 versions of 'plop' plopkexec 1.3 will work from floppy; the later 2.0 needs CD
<TJ-> nicomachus: me! USB floppy drive
<nicomachus> lol, you would. :P
 * daftykins has a real one, with no host to put it in
<daftykins> anywho, bed ;)
<TJ-> nicomachus: the floppy image is good for writing to a CD though, for BIOSes that will emulate only a floppy on CD
<nllrte> hi, is there somewhere i can find out exactly what packages make up a minimal install?
<TJ-> nicomachus: ISO9660 boots can emulate hard-disk, floppy-disk, or be pure ISO9660/El Torito
<Jimni> What can I do with an Acer Aspire that seems to have something weird connected to it
<TJ-> Jimni: snip it off?
<Jimni> I'm kind of new to this site very nice to respire or 11 anos doing is rebooting itself itself
<nicomachus> what's the "weird" connection look like?
<nicomachus> can you take a picture?
<deltarave> hello
<lin_lin13> morning everyone!
<lin_lin13> 早上好
<lin_lin13> 这里可以使用中文吗
<deltarave> ya kk un ????????????
<deltarave> parlez pas chinois lol
<nicomachus> !cn | lin_lin13
<ubottu> lin_lin13: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<deltarave> :/
<lin_lin13> ok
<k1l> !fr | deltarave
<ubottu> deltarave: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lin_lin13> thank
<deltarave> ok
<awuah> i need help
<nicomachus> !ask | awuah
<ubottu> awuah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deltarave> hi
<deltarave> i can speak english
<deltarave> but how to join french chanel pklease
<k1l> deltarave: /join #ubuntu-fr
<nicomachus> deltarave: type '/join #ubuntu-fr' without the quotes
<nicomachus> k1l beats me to it again...
<Abe> It gives me the boot options: Internal HDD, CD Drive, Cardbus NIC, C/Port II or C/Dock II NIC, and Onboard NIC... Idk what any of those are besides HDD and CD Drive... Is one of those USB?
<nicomachus> Abe: none of those appear to be USB. Is this an older laptop?
<Abe> nicomachus: yes
<Abe> So do I have to try this plop thing ?
<nicomachus> yea, you'll definitely need to boot off of a CD or with a bootmanager like Plop, as mentioned earlier. plop is probably your best bet.
<Abe> Ok I will find a tutorial I only have blank DVD :/ not Cd's... it wouldn't fit on a CD anyway
<Rave1> Abe  plop exe fits on a floppy so it will certainly fit on a CD
<Rave1> CD drive will not even see a DVD
<Abe> Rave1: well i am trying to get lubuntu on it (at least I will learn something :D )
<Rave1> ABe sure why not
<sudersan_> Hi i have a problem
<joe_dm_> sudersan_, the world is a hard place. :(
<nicomachus> sudersan_: what's the problem?
<sudersan_> i recently freshly installed ubuntu 15.10 verything works fine but often it logs me out automatically ,i even reinstalled the os again and yet i am facing the same problem
<not_w3ccv> sudersan_, How often does it log you out - on a regular time??
<Guest13614> hi
<sudersan_> its random mostly when i try to intereact with the os becoz when i leave it the whole day it does not log out but when i try to interact it logs me out randomly
<nolsen> Is there a way to figure out which dependencies goes to which program? So I can see what to keep on apt-get autoremove and what to not.
<Bashing-om> nolsen: ' apt-cache depends <package> ' .
<Abe> need a cd for that to, so can't do it.. doesn't matter
<Abe> just put it back to it's dusty little corner
<nicomachus> Abe: don't give up now! CDs are cheap
<Abe> nicomachus: I will get a CD but not today anyway
<xangua> Get a usb
<joe_dm_> Abe, can you install ubuntu from windows?
<Loshki> sudersan_: actually logs you out, or the screensave kicks in and you have to type a password to get back in?
<nicomachus> xangua: he can't boot from it, needs Plop. but it can't read DVD, so he needs a CD for plop
<Abe> joe_dm_: Idk can you?
<nicomachus> Abe: joe_dm_ no
<joe_dm_> Abe, I know ubuntu desktop used to have a hybrid installer that you start from windows that lets you setup a dual boot os
<nicomachus> joe_dm_: it's dead. and thank tux for that.
<awuah> i need help
<Abe> joe_dm_: I know you are talking about wubi.. but thats not a real install
<joe_dm_> Thanks tux
<awuah> how can i find the password for wifi
<nicomachus> yea... daftykins got me saying it. keeps me from using language in the channel I can't. :)
<joe_dm_> awuah, brute force
<awuah> in ubuntu
<Loshki> Didn't wubi disappear some time ago. It was buggy as all get out, anyway.
<nicomachus> awuah: do you not have the password for your own wifi?
<Abe> Loshki: No they removed support for it a long Time ago
<awuah> no
<joe_dm_> awuah, log into the access point and check in there
<awuah> is huawei wifi
<awuah> how can i find the password for that is there any software for that pls
<VirtualNeal> let it be known that spaceX just successfully landed the falcon 9 back safely
<joe_dm_> the manufacturer doesn't help much. what's the security protocol?
<joe_dm_> awuah, do you have it cached locally?
<Abe> Loshki: ?removed support? they don't support it anymore...
<awuah> which is the mac address
<nicomachus> VirtualNeal: they did. :). discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic for that, though
<awuah> is yes
<awuah> i have it here
<joe_dm_> awuah, mac address won't help you much unless you're talking about hacking the password.
<Loshki> Abe: we're in violent agreement. Wubi is no more (and lasted longer than it should've anyway)
<sudersan_> Loshi no not the screen saver it logs me out , it shows a black screen with 3 line of some writings then takes mw to login screen
<nicomachus> joe_dm_: be warned, brute forcing a password is NOT supported here, and discussion of such is NOT ok here.
<joe_dm_> nicomachus, i'm trying to work out if he is trying to brute or retreive cached only.
<joe_dm_> awuah, look at this maybe http://itsfoss.com/how-to-find-saved-wireless-wifi-passwords-ubuntu/
<Loshki> sudersan_: any idea what the 3 lines say. Also, is there anything in the logs when it happens?
<awuah> joe dm how  can i hacking
<Loshki> sudersan_: Also, anything special about your distro/version that you haven't mentioned yet?
<awuah> the wifi
<awuah> pls
<ad4my> what?
<OerHeks> awuah, wrong channel for that, and offtopic here.
<joe_dm_> awuah, like nicomachus said, we can't talk about that here. if you ahve the password cached you can get it back from your local PC. if you don't know the password, never knew the password and can't access the router locally... then we can't help
<ad4my> just hard reset your router and re-set it up.
<awuah> how can i get my wifi password
<Abe> Loshki: Yeah I used Wubi years ago when I've first heard of Ubuntu and tried it out... but didn't use Ubuntu for a couple more years until I made it my main Os.
<OerHeks> awuah, ask the wifi owner
<awuah> is word is modem
<joe_dm_> awuah, take a network cable. connect to the router physically and then go onto the web UI of the router. from there you can get the password.
<awuah> you can reset it pls
<joe_dm_> awuah, either way, this isn't an Ubuntu question.
<nicomachus> awuah: try ##networking
<sudersan_> i dont know what they say i forgot , the distro version is ubuntu 15.10 , the error was something like xorg core seems to crash i am newbie :(
<Abe> awuah: look under you router ?
<joe_dm_> awuah, if you PM I can help talk you through connecting to the router if you have physical access to it.
<Abe> awuah: call your ISP ?
<Abe> awuah: connect via LAN
<joe_dm_> awuah, http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/43071-43-find-change-wireless-security
<nicomachus> !ot | all networking talk belongs in ##networking
<ubottu> all networking talk belongs in ##networking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Loshki> sudersan_: An xorg crash would do it. Consider trying 14.04 instead. It's an LTS and thus likely to be more stable, and will be better for a newbie all around.
<Loshki> sudersan_: did this machine ever work properly? An overnight memtest might also be worth running.
<sudersan_> i have used 14.4 15.04 , never faced that problem but i would like to stay with the  latest version ,it does work properly i even ran it th whole night yesterday for updating no problem at all
<sudersan_> ok its just now logged meout againwhile watching video in vlc :(
<haneefmubarak> So I have a library `libxyz.so`, but when I link to it using `gcc file.c -lxyz -o a.out` and run `./a.out`, I get the error `./a.out: error while loading shared libraries: libxyz.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory`
<haneefmubarak> So why does the system expect `libxyz.so.0` when I tried to link it against `libxyz.so`?
<TJ-> haneefmubarak: its the SONAME
<blugingress> Hi, My VirtualBOX guest host having a problom of not catching CTRL event... I think my Ubunto 15.10 have set the ‘ Highlight the pointer when you press Ctrl ‘... But I could not find where to close the option.. Any help?
<nicomachus> blugingress: in the Virtualbox options at the top, there should be "Devices", and then shared mouse/keyboard options. mess with those. Beyond that, ask the folks in #vbox
<blugingress> nicomachus, I am checking
<easy> +
<blugingress> nicomachus, It dose not solved the problem. The master_host system capture the CTRL key and does not pass to the guest box...
<nicomachus> blugingress: interesting. what's the host OS and guest OS?
<blugingress> nicomachus, Now I need to find the option of mouse ‘ Highlight the pointer when you press Ctrl ‘.... these is where CTRL event lost..
<nicomachus> blugingress: try asking in #vbox, it's not really supported here.
<elduendedelamusi> hi
<blugingress> nicomachus, the host system is Ubuntu 15.10, There are serveral guest running on Virtual box: gentoo, Kali, Windows8, etc...
<blugingress> nicomachus, All guest host can not get the CTRL key evetn.
<nicomachus> blugingress: sounds like a virtualbox issue. ask the guys in #vbox...
<xcelq> blugingress: qemu clearly better :P
<mattliladell> t see ubuntu store on ubuntu matte
<blugingress> nicomachus, No, this is not the Virtual box issue. It is the CTRL event NOT pass to VirtualBOx
<nicomachus> blugingress: because the virtualbox settings are not correct.
<mattliladell> I wand download a wine and I do not see ubuntu store on ubuntu matte
<xcelq> sudo apt-get install wine
<blugingress> nicomachus, All the virtual box guest working well ... I dont touch anything to VirtualBOX
<nicomachus> blugingress: regardless, it's a problem of virtualbox not accepting the CTRL event. this is not handled by the Host OS, it is handled by Virtualbox.
<mattliladell> thanks
<blugingress> nicomachus, Since I touch some Keysetting in Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> mattliladell: you can also install software center with "sudo apt-get install software-center"
<nicomachus> blugingress: I'm not sure, I'm sorry. My only experience with virtualbox is with Windows as Host. Perhaps someone else can help you.
<blugingress> Now I just need to find out where can i toggle the option of "Highlight the pointer when you press Ctrl"
<blugingress> nicomachus, OK
<blugingress> That is why I ask help in Ubuntu.
<blugingress> In the Ubuntu system setting of Ubuntu, there is no such setting. weird....
<blugingress> A Virtual ticket, But the problem is from the HOST.. https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/122
<nicomachus> blugingress: that's 9 years old...
<nicomachus> blugingress: what version of virtualbox are you on?
<blugingress> nicomachus, 5.0.10-dfsg-2ubuntu1
<blugingress> nicomachus, The basic   1:1.4.6-1                    amd64                        X.Org X server -- tdfx display driver
<blugingress> ii  xserver-xorg-video-trident                      1:1.3.7-1                    amd64                        X.Org X server -- Trident display driver
<blugingress> ii  xserver-xorg-video-vesa                         1:2.3.4-0ubuntu1             amd64                        X.Org X server -- VESA display driver
<blugingress> Sorry, mistake of mouse paste..
<nicomachus> !paste | blugingress use this
<ubottu> blugingress use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blugingress> nicomachus, as long as basic mechanical of VirtualBox unchange, It will has no big deal with the versions. event the ticket is 9 years ago..
<rahuldev> hi
<rahuldev> In terminal is there any way to know how much internet speed is used by what program?
<mattliladell> How I install flash player on ubuntu Matte please
<nicomachus> rahuldev: netstat
<nicomachus> mattliladell: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rahuldev> thanks nicomachus
<xcelq> i use the chromium pepperflash
<mattliladell> I have just firefox browser
<mattliladell> with ubuntu Matte no thing
<nicomachus> mattliladell: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pauljw> blugingress, not sure it is what you need, but if you open vbox manager and go to file;preferences;input you may be able to change the associated hotkeys.
<xcelq> mattliladell: i use chromium on ubuntu mate :P
<mattliladell> Can I Have a ubuntu store on ubuntu Matte
<nicomachus> mattliladell: sudo apt-get install software-center
<mattliladell> I ca not install anything
<blugingress> pauljw, the problem is the Virtual won't get the CTRL keys from the host system...
<blugingress> pauljw, the problem is the VirtualBOX won't get the CTRL keys from the host system...
<blugingress> pauljw, No matter whatever you do under VirtualBox
<pauljw> oh, sorry no idea then
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mattliladell> How I nstall flash player on ubuntu Matte
<yigal> mattliladell: what do you need it for?
<yigal> excuse me mattliladell
<yigal> but it matters
<yigal> mattliladell: in general you can simply use Chrome's built in Flash for most things, if it's a commericial DRM related issue.
<somsip> mattliladell: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer (as you were told before)
<mattliladell> how i install chrome on ubuntu matte
<mattliladell> we have not ubuntu store
<Mitch> google chrome
<easy> +
<somsip> mattliladell: so this is Mate?
<Mitch> they offer an installer on their website
<yigal> mattliladell: do you mean Ubuntu MATE?
<somsip> !mate | mattliladell
<mattliladell> yes
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | mattliladell
<ubottu> mattliladell: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 47.0.2526.73-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1215 (wily), package size 54698 kB, installed size 233005 kB
<nicomachus> mattliladell: I've given you the command to install the "ubuntu store" 3 times now
<nicomachus> mattliladell: open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install software-center"
<mattliladell> I have a message E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mattliladell> why
<blugingress> pauljw, I can prove it by: running "xev" in guest system, All keys touch catches events except the Left control Key.
<jayar> getting "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]" when using apt-get update...
<OerHeks> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<yigal> mattliladell: this is an indication that something is using the Apt, package database
<pauljw> well it's rt cntrl that is the hot key blugingress
<mattliladell> If I restart my computer
<mattliladell> I wil have a message or not
<nicomachus> mattliladell: it's because another program is currently installing.
<nicomachus> mattliladell: are you installing something else right now?
<OerHeks> maybe there are updates waiting, mattliladell
<OerHeks> i thought mate comes with softwarecenter/appgrid
<mattliladell> in the first I installed wine but flash player I have this message
<nicomachus> OerHeks: everything I'm reading online says it was removed in 15.10 default .iso
<nicomachus> OerHeks: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-and-ubuntu-software-center/
<dk00> is it possible to download an image of ubuntu server from the shell?
<dk00> of a running ubuntu server
<yigal> dk00: of course using bittorrent, curl, wget
<somsip> dk00: you would have to create the image first
<yigal> dk00: so not an iso but an image, my apologies what type of image?
<dk00> so the image can be created while its running?
<somsip> dk00: depends on the file system for a true atomic copy
<dk00> i am tyring to backup the entire thing in case i need to re installi tin the future
<somsip> dk00: then you need an FS that supports snapshotting, or be prepared to stop running services while you tar the whole thing up (or similar)
<dk00> whats the easiest way to back it up?
<somsip> !backup | dk00
<ubottu> dk00: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dk00> thanks guys
<mattliladell> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nicomachus> mattliladell: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mattliladell> Can I khow what is tis eror
<xcelq> dk00: if your not afraid of google services and have a android i would backup with drive imo
<yigal> mattliladell: it is a general error that something isn't quite right with the Apt, package database
<easy> open a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer hit enter type in your password (stays invisable) hit enter the 'y' when it asks
<nicomachus> mattliladell: it's exactly as it says there. :) dpkg was interrupted, but you can reconfigure it with "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<yigal> mattliladell: if you restarted the server, or stopped the Apt process this is what you can expect to see
<dk00> i am subscribed to google drive
<nick-8998> Has anyone got a suggest on how to learn the command line?
<xcelq> nick-8998: immerge your self into it
<xcelq> don't use graphical till you need too
<yigal> nick-8998: yes, just use it for daily tasks
<somsip> !bash | nick-8998
<ubottu> nick-8998: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nicomachus> nick-8998: codecademy.com has a really great free course on the command line for basic stuff.
<xcelq> http://reddit.com/r/commandline and if you are okay to reddit
<xcelq> this has good suggestion
<nicomachus> nick-8998: seriously, this is a great course: https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-the-command-line
<nick-8998> Thanks for the suggestions, are there any docs also?
<somsip> nick-8998: man man (in a terminal)
<xcelq> ^
<mattliladell> i install software-center and I want khow how I see this
<niriven> hi, do i want to use 15.10 or LTS if i want to play steam games / stability and stuff. I come from years and years of gentoo, FreeBSD, Arch. Just want to settle into something stable that works long time (with steam games) :)
<xcelq> niriven: i would use lts if you want to use steam games
<nicomachus> niriven: there's really no difference.
<xcelq> and something that works for a real time
<nicomachus> mattliladell: again... "sudo apt-get install software-center"
<niriven> xcelq: ok sounds good, thanks.
<mattliladell> on the top I do not see this
<mattliladell> I installed it
<nicomachus> mattliladell: it's in there, may have to search for it.
<mattliladell> ok
<nick-8998> how do you navigate though man man
<somsip> nick-8998: space, backspace, / to search
<Daniken> is there a ppa for the latest amd graphics drivers?
<somsip> !ppa | Daniken (search here)
<ubottu> Daniken (search here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<easy> +
<mattliladell> ok
<somsip> !pm | Daniken
<ubottu> Daniken: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<xcelq> nick-8998: space bar
<nick-8998> Thank you
<xcelq> nick-8998: also if your looking at cli application
<xcelq> search "archwiki list of application"
<xcelq> go to the clis ection of each section
<vmusr> how can i install ubuntu server 14.04 on software raid1 via mdadm ? Grub install always fails? Didnt find anything on google
<Bashing-om> !raid | vmusr
<ubottu> vmusr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<easy> quit
<TJ-> vmusr: you'll need to use the mdadm RAID1 in partitions, so GRUB can load from a raw disk. best way is to mirror each partition and "grub-install /dev/sda && grub-install /dev/sdb"
<QuadCopter> Enter to #win a DJI Phantom III Advanced Drone #QuadCopter http://bit.do/WinADroneQuadcopter
<glenco2> My screen goes to black and white for about 10 seconds and then back to color for 10 seconds. Wierd
<QuadCopter> Only two days left to enter.
<lotuspsychje> QuadCopter: no spam here please
<QuadCopter> Ok
<QuadCopter> Enter to #win a DJI Phantom III Advanced Drone #QuadCopter http://bit.do/WinADroneQuadcopter
<QuadCopter> Bye
<nemo_> i just did a clean reinstall of 15.10
<SevenOdessa> first time here
<nicomachus> glenco2: odd... anything in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<nicomachus> ?
<nemo_> when I boot up though it no longer reads live cds
<nemo_> how do i change this?
<SevenOdessa> Can i Know if am I anonymous in Xchat?
<nemo_> from the terminal
<nicomachus> SevenOdessa: talk to #freenode
<SevenOdessa> how?
<nicomachus> SevenOdessa: /join #freenode
<SevenOdessa> okk
<nicomachus> SevenOdessa: right now you are not anonymous at all. ask for a cloak in #freenode
<SevenOdessa> thanks
<glenco2> don't know how to get to  /var/log/xorg.0.log
<xcelq> SevenOdessa: /whois SevenOdessa
<xcelq> that how you know
<nemo_> hmmm
<nemo_> I am SebastianTCL
<nemo_> why does it say username already in use
<nemo_> I am that username
<SebastianTCL> oh wait no
<SebastianTCL> double loggin
<SebastianTCL> :D
<SebastianTCL> so how do i get the system to read live cds again on boot
<nicomachus> glenco2: open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/xorg.0.log" and then paste the link here
<SebastianTCL> and by how i mean what is the command prompt that fixes everything in this case
<SebastianTCL> the cli line
<SebastianTCL> I am not being thorough enough, I apologize.
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: try to say it all in one line please. :)
<SebastianTCL> I inserted the live cd for 15.10, installed the distro using the whole disk, now when I insert a new live cd for a different distro the boot sequence logs into ubuntu
<SebastianTCL> how can i change this and by how i mean what cli line do i have to type to fix this
<joe__> new user this pm.
<somsip> SebastianTCL: whatever triggers your BIOS to boot from a different source - ESC maybe?
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: you need to select the boot order from your BIOS
<SebastianTCL> into what order nicomachus?
<SebastianTCL> i dont want to mess things up
<vmusr> TJ-: what do you mean in partitions ?
<TJ-> vmusr: well, if you have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, GPT partition them identically with say sda1 for 'BIOS Boot'  sda2 sda3 ..., sdb1 for 'BIOS boot', sdb2 sdb3 ...
<TJ-> vmusr: then create your RAID devices on sda2+sdb2, sda3+sdb3, etc
<TJ-> vmusr: then install grub manually to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb - it'll use those 'BIOS boot' partitions for its core image
<vmusr> TJ-: okay havent tried that one so far, i guess by default the installer uses mbr
<TJ-> vmusr: it may do, I think it sometimes depends on the disk size, but not too sure. different release versions do different things. The key thing for a mirror is that GRUB cannot write to them, so for its purpose you need to treat the disks as 2 independents - whichever the BIOS chooses to boot from, it'll then work
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: you just want to set it to boot from the CD
<SebastianTCL> so boot from live cd is first and then what s second
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: HDD
<de-facto> boot into a live session, test if everything works (you may install things in a ramdisk without changes to hdd), if it suits your needs you may invoke the installer and write it on hdd, then reboot SebastianTCL
<nicomachus> de-facto: he's already installed... he's just trying to boot the live session again
<janesmith> I'm a little confused. I just plugged in an extra drive, did a DF to see what it was called, and I have all this extra stuff. What is it?
<janesmith> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2e6192bd828535e59e82
<django_> Hello all Im trying to create an SSH Key and am stuck on the file logic
<somsip> janesmith: it's all quite normal. Do you want a full explanation?
<django_> it says: "Enter file in which to save the key (/demo/.ssh/id_rsa):"
<SebastianTCL> de-facto, I have already installed ubuntu
<de-facto_> ok
<SebastianTCL> I just need to get it to read live cds again
<janesmith> somsip: hm... I guess not.  What's udev?
<de-facto_> normally you can press a key to get into your bios/uefi boot menu for choice from where to boot
<somsip> janesmith: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<janesmith> somsip: sorry, I should have googled that myself. In fact, that's what I was doing. I guess my question is this. Why are all these things appearing as drives, when they seem to be some kind of utilities / services?
<janesmith> somsip: actually
<janesmith> who cares. Better question.
<janesmith> IIRC, /dev/sdax are actual drives.
<imnichol> I just had a bunch of keys appear in my seahorse list.
<imnichol> Anyone know what might cause that?
<janesmith> /dev/sda1 has a root directory /EFI and then EFI/ubuntu. Other that what's in ubuntu it seems empty. So that sounds like a failed installation or something, right?
<Bashing-om> janesmith: If it is your drives you want to identify try terminal commands ' sudo fdisk -lu ; sudo parted -l ' .
<somsip> janesmith: everything in linux looks like a file
<somsip> janesmith: no idea about the /EFI question myself
<janesmith> somsip: ok thanks
<de-facto> janesmith, if you like GUI's and have Xorg running you might want to look at gparted, but be carefull its very powerfull
<janesmith> Bashing-om: thanks, I incorrectly thought that df would also show me unmounted drives. Found it now, thanks to your suggestion.
<samsruti> hey guyz i having an error
<samsruti> when i ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicomachus> what's the error?
<somsip> samsruti: on one line please...
<Bashing-om> janesmith: :) My bit to try and help .
<samsruti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14135068/
<nicomachus> samsruti: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<nicomachus> then try to upgrade again
<samsruti> not working :(
<nicomachus> samsruti: you did "sudo dpkg --configure -a"? what happened then?
<samsruti> nothing happened
<somsip> samsruti: sudo apt-get clean, then update and install
<nicomachus> ^
<samsruti> i tried that also :(
<de-facto> try --reconfigure maybe?
<samsruti> i got this at last when i updated the packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14135092/
<nicomachus> ah...
<nicomachus> bad mirror, perhaps.
<de-facto> samsruti, the repo does not exist for your version anymore
<nicomachus> de-facto: it's wily, it exists.
<de-facto> 404 means its not found
<samsruti> so what should i do to fix this ?
<nicomachus> samsruti: what server is your sources list set to?
<samsruti> idk :P
<de-facto> nicomachus, nope http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<samsruti> i just installed gnome yesterday and today i am getting this :P
<samsruti> as i played a lot with those i dont know :P
<samsruti> help me guys
<nicomachus> samsruti: go to System Settings --> Software & Updates
<de-facto> you could search for another source of that software and use ppa-purge to get rid of the outdated version
<nicomachus> there is an option there for "download from". what's it set to?
<nicomachus> but also you can delete that cairo-dock ppa, because it's part of the universe packages now.
<samsruti> let me check
<nicomachus> de-facto: I'm sorry, you were right.
<nicomachus> neither of those exists.
<samsruti> woow :P
<samsruti> Software & Updates is not opening :P
<nicomachus> it takes a second sometimes.
<min> hello guys!
<nicomachus> hi min
<min> nicomachus: hi how are you?
<nicomachus> fine min, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Bashing-om> samsruti: That PPA has no support for wily . See http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ .
<min> nicomachus: not at the moment, you did help me with my mouse problem a few days ago.. thanks!
<nicomachus> yea, cairo-dock was brought into the universe repos for 15.10
<nicomachus> min: good. this channel is strictly for support, general chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OpenSorce> So should I install the Gnome software center now or just wait til April?
<min> nicomachus: ah ok, thanks again
<nicomachus> OpenSorce: up to you.
 * samsruti needs to restart his computer :P
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, I don't suppose there are any potential conflicts with running it on 14.04?
<nicomachus> OpenSorce: not that I know of...
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, kk thanks :-)
<OpenSorce> Now if I can just find the package name for it... :-P
<nicomachus> OpenSorce: searching...
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, me too... race ya!
<nicomachus> OpenSorce: It *may* not be possible...
<OpenSorce> Eww... is Gnome really running it's own irc server now?
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, I'll jump over there and see what they know. I'll report back shortly.
<nicomachus> OpenSorce: ding ding: https://askubuntu.com/questions/614777/how-to-install-gnome-software-center-in-ubuntu-gnome-15-04
<nicomachus> winner winner chicken dinner
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, you win!
 * OpenSorce hands nicomachus a chicken dinner :-P
<OpenSorce> nicomachus, they are asleep over there anyway :-P
<bb> hello everyone
<django_> anyone know how to use screen
<cbp> i use tmux
<rww> django_: i'm sure plenty of people do. you may want to ask your actual question :)
<django_> if i have multipe screens how do i access with screen -r
<django_> also how do i remove a screen
<rww> if you do screen -r when you have multiple, it'll list them with their IDs. you'd then do screen -r IDhere
<nicktick> how to suspend to disk in ubuntu ?
<absurdist> i got some cunty kernel messages i can't get rid of them
<rww> django_: and as for removing a screen, Ctrl-a \ when it's running will do that, and I expect there's a command-line option for it but I can't remember it
<django_> rww, if i restart computer how can i make sure the screen gets saved
<rww> you don't
<rww> they don't persist through reboots
<rww> (like any other program)
<django_> oh
<django_> that was my goal lol
<django_> rww, im running a vps
<de-facto> but be carefull screen has got some nasty bugs, e.g. overscrolling manpages and such
<vmusr> how to boot into expert mode?!
<JohnMackTruck> y
<JohnMackTruck> sup
<absurdist> i need donatello
<lotuspsychje> !ask | absurdist
<ubottu> absurdist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ignis-fatuus> Question for you folks...I'm sick of my iphone and itunes not being supported in a linux environment. I  am looking into getting a new smart phone and was wondering which ones play nice with Ubuntu and/or other distros
<absurdist> how to disable LAN bond messages in syslog, that stuff floods my kernel log
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: ubuntu touch phone, see #ubuntu-touch
<ignis-fatuus> lotuspsychje: I'l have to look into it. I thought it was still only being tested in Europe for whatever reason
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: no, other countrys can benefit ubuntu phones aswell
<wjd> hey guys can you please help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | wjd
<ubottu> wjd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> wjd: Won't know 'til you state the issue .
<ignis-fatuus> lotuspsychje: Have you had any experinces whith any of the Andriod phones...i.e. Samsung (whatever)?
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: offtopic here mate
<Bray90820_> So what exactly will replace the ubuntu software center?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | ignis-fatuus to search a channel
<ubottu> ignis-fatuus to search a channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820_: xenial will have gnome software
<Bray90820_> So it's still an app store?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820_: yes sir, replacement of software center
<Bray90820_> Well ok then
<Bray90820_> My question has been answered
<ignis-fatuus> lotuspsychje: How is it off topic when I am asking about a device (or divices) that are generally compatable with Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820_: #ubuntu+1 to follow xenials progress
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: phone devices support goto #ubuntu-touch mate
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: asking about android is not for main ubuntu support
<wjd> i m using ubuntu 14.0.3, recently installed vlc, everything worked fine untill apt-get upgrade some time ago. i cant resize videos now when playing in any media player and screen blinks fast in light blue color around the video, video blinks too, when i minimize the video player, video still stays on the screen, continues to play and blinks
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: you can check the !devices supported in #ubuntu-touch
<ignis-fatuus> lotuspsychje: I'n not interested in running Ubuntu on my phone
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: what then?
<ignis-fatuus> lotuspsychje: I have found that some phones are not accessible via Ubuntu--i.e. iphones...can't really do much with them as itunes is needed. I'm just wondering if there are any phome manufactureers that do not place such restrictions on what OS the phone is being teathered to
<de-facto> wjd try to launch vlc from a terminal and look at its output messages to get more information maybe?
<de-facto> also might start another terminal and see if some messages appear in dmesg when you play your video
<lotuspsychje> ignis-fatuus: there are tools to connect iphones allright via ubuntu
<wjd> de-facto: maybe there is a way to change to other media codecs or something, i did that already, no errors
<wjd> VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2.2.1~trusty1)
<wjd> [00000000019fb118] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | ignis-fatuus
<ubottu> ignis-fatuus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wjd> vlc output seems fine
<de-facto> i thought you have video issues?
<de-facto> you can adjust verbosity like vlc -v or vlc -vv or even vlc -vvv
<de-facto> though it might be gfx driver related having it on all videos "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and "dmesg" might reveal some info
<xmiao> de-facto: i dont know about that, is that video related or codecs related? using any other media player gives the same thing: video is blinking, cant resize video, video size is small, when minimized, video stays on screen and continues to play and blink, thou media player frame is gone
<de-facto> id guess its video driver related
<xmiao> dmesg gives no hints on whats happening to video, i am currently playing it right now
<xmiao> de-facto: ok, how do i change my video driver
<xmiao> is there a command for that in terminal
<de-facto> which video card do you use?
<xmiao> i dont really know, my intel cpu has an internal one
<xmiao> it worked fine when i fresh installed ubuntu
<de-facto> hmm and you really have it in all video players? you can choose the output method in vlc settings btw
<de-facto> xvideo or so should work
<de-facto> the intel gpu's drivers come with the kernels afaik, should be fine
<de-facto> but you might try to boot into older kernels from boot menu to rule that out
<xmiao> de-facto: tried that, no improvements
<xmiao> changed to multiple other output methods
<xmiao> yes, it should, it worked fine before
<de-facto> you need to try to gather more information, did you look at Xorg.0.log?
<xmiao> de-facto: where can i find it?
<de-facto> "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Jan\> hey whats the cmd to remove direcoty ?
<de-facto> "rm -rf /path/to/dir" but be carefull it wont ask it just removes it
<de-facto> especially be carefull when using variables in scripts for path
<de-facto> ppl have nuked root dir when having empty variables in a bug
<xmiao> de-facto: thanks alot, managed to fix it
<moto> my wifi not working help
<mt_allawati> Hello
<mt_allawati> i have issue with ubuntu performance when i use virtual machine
<mt_allawati> my pc is i7-2700k -12Gb ram
<mt_allawati> 64bit
<mt_allawati> i to all
<mt_allawati> *
<mt_allawati> any help please
<mt_allawati> ??
<rww> is Ubuntu the VM guest or host?
<mt_allawati> host
<mt_allawati> @rww pc working on ubuntu
<alwan> how much ram you allocated to ubuntu? <mt_allawati>
<mt_allawati> 12 gb
<mt_allawati> My OS is ubuntu
<alwan> and what's the guest OS you run?
<mt_allawati> working on installed windows 7 on vmware
<alwan> so, the host is ubuntu, and the guest os is windows 7?
<mt_allawati> yes
<rww> I'd recommend #vmware channel, personally.
<alwan> are you using default ubuntu unity desktop?
<mt_allawati> the issue is performance of Ubuntu coming slow
<mt_allawati> hang
<mt_allawati> its using only 25% maximum of processors
<mt_allawati> and ram is 12GB
<mt_allawati> and still hanging or slow response
<mt_allawati> also
<alwan> I recommend u use another desktop environment
<mt_allawati> if not using VM
<mt_allawati> like what
<alwan> let's say : LXDE, MATE, or XFCE
<alwan> I'd choose LXDE
<alwan> please install lubuntu-desktop
<mt_allawati> im using gnome classic
<alwan> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<alwan> yes.. current gnome components are heavier
<mt_allawati> okay
<mt_allawati> so i have to change it
<alwan> LXDE is far more light than gnome
<mt_allawati> good
<alwan> especially its WM openbox
 * jhaji_ 
<mt_allawati> no its VMware
<mt_allawati> :)
 * jhaji_ 
<absurdist> what you people think about the xanmod kernel?
<absurdist> bfs scheduler bfq io scheduler, and some different compiling optimizations
<somsip> absurdist: I think it's probably unsupported here, and polling for opiion is discouraged
<absurdist> ok i poll for barbie dolls next time
<c404> how to edit the iso to make it fit a cd?
<somsip> c404: the ubuntu install CD? It's DVD-sized now
<somsip> !remaster | c404 (if you really want to try)
<ubottu> c404 (if you really want to try): Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<lrdc> hi! i have problem reading my gpt hard drive, this is what gdisk said http://pastebin.com/raw/R2ULaWcC
<lrdc> can someone assist me how to fix the warning?
<xcelq> lrdc: there a blog on it somewhere
<xcelq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2131215
<lrdc> xcelq: that's not related to my problem i guess
<Shady> how to get .mov files played on vlc?
<xcelq> i don't use vlc
<xcelq> i use mpv for this reason
<BalTun> how to execute calculator from command line?
<Skyrider> Why did Shady leave ...
<xcelq> you mean like a curses calcutlor or
<Skyrider> Google search shows an answer -_-
<xcelq> typing it from?
<blugingress> I am using ubuntu 15.04, How can I install rar or unrar package. ?
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to revert the last apt-get. For some reason now I get white screen on login and can't login unless I connect the second monitor.
<neredsenvy> And my mouse cursor is gone
<neredsenvy> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<neredsenvy> for codecs
<detly> can anyone recommend a tool for checking the integrity of commercial (movie) DVDs?
<detly> I've tried cdck and it's absolutely useless
<bazhang> !info unp | blugingress try this
<ubottu> blugingress try this: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<auronandace> detly: surely the one who made the dvd image would need to supply you with a checksum that you can compare against
<fs-bigfondue> Has anyone else had an issue with Trusty with regards to the graphical prompt that gnupg uses?  When I set a password, it only presents me with one prompt, so I can't be sure if I entered the password that I intended when using symetric encryption, or when generating a new key
<fs-bigfondue> if so, does anyone have a workaround?  I don't mind using the text prompt, as I usually encrypt from the terminal anyway
<chandan> Hello all, i am trying to build a patched ubuntu kernel. I also have to enable a config option (via "make menuconfig"). I tried "fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs" as mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel. However "editconfigs" command fails with the msg ... "*** ERROR: 12 config-check failures detected"
<chandan> any suggestions on how to overcome the above?
<neredsenvy> Under try ubuntu how do I install things for OS installed on local drive ?
<neredsenvy> anyone ?
<xcelq> i dunno man
<xcelq> i just use usb or optical disk
<neredsenvy> what ?
<xcelq> you can try unetbootin
<xcelq> i dunno if that work for hard drive
<neredsenvy> what are you even talking about
<neredsenvy> I'm booted into Ubuntu Try I need to install something for the Ubuntu installed on local HDD
<xcelq> do you have a linux on the hdd?
<xcelq> or bsd
<neredsenvy> I have same ubundu on hdd that I have on usb stick
<xcelq> just ssh in i guess
<neredsenvy> ... ssh into a offline system
<xcelq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<xcelq> i think i found your issue
<neredsenvy> no you have not
<xcelq> yes i have
<xcelq> ctrl + f offline
<uruk> hello
<xcelq> hey uruk
<uruk> how to save the position of windows in desktop of ubuntu, i need to save diferent configuration of desktops this is posible in ubuntu?
<xcelq> can you use github or git?
<xcelq> oh
<xcelq> i don't know if that possible
<xcelq> you mean like applications right?
<uruk> is how to save the session
<Morrwin> Would people be interested in a 4k on Ubuntu Guide? I'm kinda a newbie trying to setup my dual monitor setup for web dev/design. Main dekstop is 4k secondary is 1200p.
<uruk> but in file this is possible?
<xcelq> Morrwin: it easy
<xcelq> Morrwin: just do it with xrandr
<Morrwin> Does it do apps as well?
<xcelq> yeah if you set it up right
<Morrwin> Like I'm having issues with scaling Photoshop CS6 on Wine for 4k
<Morrwin> found some guide to add a .manifest so it scales the app
<xcelq> xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --right-of LVDS1
<xcelq> replace vga with 4k
<xcelq> lvds with main mointor
<Morrwin> hm
<Morrwin> does it work on ubuntu unity?
<xcelq> yes
<Morrwin> It's just that line or is it a guide to set it up?
<Morrwin> I've set up display scale in unity to 1.5x so far and it's good
<xcelq> i can show you how i do mine
<xcelq> on my laptop is that okay?
<xcelq> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --right-of eDP
<xcelq> this is my config for it
<xcelq> it'll be something similar
<Morrwin> hm
<Morrwin> I've got main display 4k on display port, second monitor 1200p on dvi
<xcelq> so you would do
<xcelq> 4k in replace of HDMI-o then dvi on left or right depending on setup
<Morrwin> dvi is on the right
<xcelq> so yeah
<uruk> is it possible save the session ubuntu unity in file and then load it?
<xcelq> yeah tmux
<Morrwin> xcelq, so what should the xrandr command look like?
<Morrwin> 4k left display port, 1200p right dvi
<xcelq> Morrwin: what are you using for 4k? like hdmi or what ever
<Morrwin> display port
<Morrwin> "DisplayPort-0 connected primary 3840x2160+0+0" shows in xrandr
<xcelq> yeah so it should be
<detly> auronandace: it's just a shop-bought dvd, that's not something they usually supply
<xcelq> xrandr --output DisplayPort-o --auto left of DVI-0
<xcelq> i think?
<xcelq> xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --auto left of DVI-0
<detly> I have one disc in a set that plays with corrupted video, and I'm trying to figure out if the disc is damaged or it's a software thing (it works on a dvd player, but not via any playback software on this machine)
<c272> is there a way to have all usb's unmounted when my system locks?
<Morrwin> but I don't get it what does xrandr do?
<Morrwin> isn't the same as unity displays?
<xcelq> yeah either works
<Morrwin> I mean I've set the 4k resolution and scaling in unity but it doesn't scale some apps
<mcphail> detly: try extracting the video with MakeMKV. It is the only thing i have found which can read video on all (functioning) commercial DVDs. Unfortunately, it isn't open source
<xcelq> oh um
<Morrwin> that's the issue I'm having
<xcelq> 4k isn't perfect yet
<xcelq> it kind of
<xcelq> niche i guess?
<Morrwin> I somehow need to hack the Photoshop CS6 in Wine to scale the UI
<Morrwin> :)
<xcelq> see if you used gimp im sure it would work better :P
<Morrwin> Yeah I know just that I'm used to Phtoshop :(
<mcphail> detly: there isn't a DVD player soltion on Linux which will play all DVDs, as far as I am aware
<xcelq> mcphail: you could probably rip it to the computer
<Morrwin> Btw while we are on the subject, should I use Wine to emulate Adobe software or use a WM?
<mcphail> xcelq: that's what I suggested to detly.
<detly> mcphail: yeah, it's just odd because it's this one dvd in a set (hence why I suspect it's faulty)
<xcelq> Morrwin: i would use wm personally
<detly> I tried ripping an episode to see if that would work, but it's the same result: corrupted video from this one disc
<Morrwin> xcelq, I got lots of ram like 24GB and can add a seperate r9 280x card
<mcphail> detly: did you try MakeMKV?
<xcelq> Morrwin: yeah i'd do qemu it can emaulate hardware
<Morrwin> Is it different than VirtualBox?
<xcelq> yes
<xcelq> it has kvm
<xcelq> unless your machine is older
<mcphail> detly: honestly, it is the only thing out there which works with a subset of discs. Even ddrescue can't handle all the intentional corruption on commercial discs
<detly> mcphail: I haven't, but I'll give it a shot
<detly> cheers
<Morrwin> xcelq, kvm as in virtualize? Cpu can handle virtualization is an i7 2600k
<xcelq> im sure it could work Morrwin kvm means =  hardware virtualzation
<mcphail> detly: usual caveats apply with non-open-source software. I recommend you run it in a disposable install, if you're paranoid like me. But the makers have a good reputation
<xcelq> it what you use if you have a obsecure os you can't use on real hardware
<xcelq> in your case you want to run windows without actually running it
<xcelq> so it works
<Morrwin> But can't I use VirtualBox and just set up the second gpu for Windows?
<xcelq> if you have the money to kill sure
<Morrwin> In case they need gpu acceleration
<Morrwin> I've got two r9 280x, but haven't used crossfire for gaming in a long time because there is barely any good support for it
<retrojeff> I notice a strange bug but I am not sure its a bug so in Files (nautilus) you can mount remote sftp connection which works fine but when I right click a file and choose open with gedit its blank and says "sftp" on the top
<retrojeff> I also tried to open with other programs with the same results
<retrojeff> mousepad, sublime_text etc
<retrojeff> just did a rm -rf ~/.config/mimeapps.list that fixed glitches in the open with list
<retrojeff> but not solved my issue
<retrojeff> is there source code avail for nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: what are you trying to do exactly?
<retrojeff> I'd tell you but it would require you sign a non disclosure agreement
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13984/where-can-i-find-the-source-of-nautilus
<retrojeff> I think my mime list got distroyed somehow
<retrojeff> $ strace -F -e open nautilus 2>&1 | grep "mime"
<retrojeff> I tried strace to see what mime files nautilus uses
<retrojeff> damn its not like github where you can search the repo :-(
<retrojeff> I would need to download this and probley grep it
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: did you read that link?
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: apt-get source nautilus
<retrojeff> ok does that install it to /usr/src/XXXXX ?
<lotuspsychje> retrojeff: no it downloads it to your /home
<retrojeff> its hard to say that nautilus is at fault here because I get the same issue with thunar
<retrojeff> so maybe its much deeper problem
<retrojeff> and besides I like thunar more now nautilus looks like crap now
<c272> retrojeff: have you tried pcmanfm?
<retrojeff> its been a while but yes I have in the past
<retrojeff> I will load it up now and try
<retrojeff> hrmmmmmmm pcmanfm has a nice open with dialog box
<retrojeff> you can put custom command
<retrojeff> hrmmmmmm damn
<retrojeff> same issue when I tried custom command /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text %u
<Guest76796> i need cvc card 11.99 § for connect pal
<varaindemian> E: Problem renaming the file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.AxYyZw to /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - rename (2: No such file or directory)
<varaindemian> E: Problem renaming the file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.ox5x4T to /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - rename (2: No such file or directory)
<varaindemian> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<lotuspsychje> Guest76796: not the right channel
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: what are you trying to do?
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get upgrade
<IronicBadger> i'm trying to upgrade fuse to 2.9.4 on 14.04. i've compiled from source and installed using make but dpkg still thinks i have 2.9.2 installed. i'm so confused!
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<alwan> yes of course
<alwan> dpkg read from apps that installed from deb
<varaindemian> lotuspsychje: I don't remember. Haven't used this pc for a while
<retrojeff> varaindemian: apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<IronicBadger> alwan: yeah. so i made a deb
<lotuspsychje> IronicBadger: its not reccomended to install other package versions then ubuntu version
<varaindemian> retrojeff: I'll try this
<IronicBadger> lotuspsychje: i came on here yday and was told to compile it!
<alwan> <IronicBadger> you must use checkinstall
<lotuspsychje> !info fuse | IronicBadger
<ubottu> IronicBadger: fuse (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.4-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 147 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<retrojeff> varaindemian: if you are not root you might need to add in sudo
<varaindemian> retrojeff: ye, noticed that, thx
<IronicBadger> ubottu: i'm not running wily. only trsuty.
<ubottu> IronicBadger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<varaindemian> retrojeff: everything is fine now
<retrojeff> varaindemian: your welcome
<IronicBadger> alwan: what is checkinstall (goes to google)
<lotuspsychje> !info fuse trusty | IronicBadger
<varaindemian> retrojeff: Where can I get more info about my issue?
<ubottu> IronicBadger: fuse (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.2-4ubuntu4.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 150 kB
<retrojeff> varaindemian: it might have been a failed download stuck somewhere
<IronicBadger> lotuspsychje: i need 2.9.4 on trusty
<lotuspsychje> !latest | IronicBadger not reccomended
<ubottu> IronicBadger not reccomended: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<IronicBadger> i already know what you've just told me :)
<alwan> checkinstall is tool to make an installer file specific into your distro from source
<alwan> instead using make install from source after .configure
<alwan> we can install by using our distro package management
<alwan> it is safer
<alwan> from example what have been occured to you
<IronicBadger> ok i'm running checkinstall now
<IronicBadger> alwan: http://pastebin.com/dnu12aXV
<alwan> you must configure your deb /home/alex/git/dotfiles/epsilon/fuse/output/libfuse-fuse_2_9_4/libfuse_2.9.4-1_amd64.deb
<alwan> in control file
<alwan> add a line :
<alwan> Replaces : fuse
<IronicBadger> alwan: this is amazingly helpful... :)
<IronicBadger> alwan: i can see those options when i run checkinstall, but which is the controlfile?
<alwan> Just finish the process
<alwan> then extract the deb
<alwan> you will get a control file
<alwan> inside DEBIAN directory
<alwan> if you get into worse condition, just give up and upgrade to 15.10 instead.. it's much easier :D
<hrob12> hi
<hrob12> anyone know if I can have two different applications output audio to separate audio devices?  Hoping I don't need to hack anything in pulse audio
<IronicBadger> alwan: http://pastebin.com/MJv5zSza
<kostkon> hrob12, install pavucontrol
<BlackFate> kostkon, nice! that will definitely do the trick
<hrob12> kostkon thanks !
<hrob12> kostkon:  pulse audio is the top layer audio control default in ubuntu right?  sorry I'm not familiar -- it used to be simpler somehow with alsa
<alwan> could you give me the link for your file libfuse_2.9.4-1_amd64.deb <IronicBadger> ?
<IronicBadger> alwan: when i extract the file i dont get a DEBIAN folder or file or whatever inside it
<alwan> I want to look into your deb
<alwan> please upload your libfuse_2.9.4-1_amd64.deb into dropbox or somewhere i could download
<BlackFate> hrob12, pulseaudio is a layer above alsa. It accepts streams from different applications and forwards them to the audio driver (alsa). Yes, it's the default for ubuntu
<IronicBadger> alwan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/95dqtlwmz36wud7/libfuse_2.9.4-1_amd64.deb?dl=0
<alwan> your https://www.dropbox.com/s/95dqtlwmz36wud7/libfuse_2.9.4-1_amd64.deb?dl=0 is ok
<alwan> it should be ok to install into your system
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: can i pm for a sec?
<cfhowlett> sure
<alwan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nipjxns9y0h2gx7/1.png?dl=0
<alwan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nipjxns9y0h2gx7/1.png?dl=0
<alwan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vyk1zghpxgmwf5d/2.png?dl=0
<IronicBadger> hmm
<xcelq> alwan: ?
<IronicBadger> i'm clearly an idiot
<IronicBadger> alwan: i ran dpkg -x
<alwan> The easier way
<alwan> you follow this instruction https://wiki.debian.org/apt-src
<alwan> you change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<alwan> and change the deb-src from trusty into wily
<SPF> hi, in order to make virtualbox work I have to do sudo chmod 666 /dev/sda*. This is only recently probably due updates?
<IronicBadger> that does feel like cheating now :p
<user> df
<user> testing
<cfhowlett> !test | user
<ubottu> user: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guest79458> ah
<xcelq> does anybody know if digital ocean has latest ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xcelq, ask DI?
<Guest79458> I'M
<Guest79458> CHATING WITH MY RASPBERRY PI
<Guest79458> what the lag..
<xcelq> raspberry pi 1 or 2?
<IronicBadger> alwan: apt-src is a very cool tool. thanks!
<lotuspsychje> alwan: you sure this wont give dependecie issues mixing versions like that?
<IronicBadger> lotuspsychje: nope
<IronicBadger> but i'm learning
<IronicBadger> so we'll see shortly
<alwan> no
<IronicBadger> alwan: libfuse2:
<IronicBadger>   Installed: 2.9.4-1ubuntu1
<IronicBadger> w00t!
<Arr0way> does unattended-upgrades only install security updates ?
<Arr0way> I need a way of only installing security updates.
<alwan> it is safe for newer version <lotuspsychje>
<xcelq> IronicBadger: congrats
<lotuspsychje> !latest | alwan
<ubottu> alwan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<IronicBadger> apt-src is daaaaaaaaaaamn cool
<xcelq> apt-src life
<w0jtas1> anyone could tell me why after installing tasksel i have missing filter-tasks file ?
<w0jtas1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/tasksel/filelist
<w0jtas1> this page file should be there
<alwan> congrats buddy <IronicBadger> :D
<alwan> <ubottu> yes
<alwan> for daily use system, such hack is not safe
<xcelq> ubottu: if your software is in ppa then you can just update it that way
<alwan> instead, we have to upgrade our entire system
<alwan> yes <lotuspsychje> it could produce system error
<alwan> very not recommended for daily user, operational system
<IronicBadger> for a home server
<IronicBadger> which i just tinker around with
<IronicBadger> it's fine
<xcelq> IronicBadger: i plan on using it for my nas
<IronicBadger> xcelq: details
<xcelq> IronicBadger: well i download a lot of videos and pictures so i plan on using it for that and streaming media when im at the cottage since east coast internet is terrible
<xcelq> other then that
<xcelq> it just a regular nas
<xcelq> since i use a laptop for my daily driver
<IronicBadger> xcelq: you should join us at #linuxserver.io - we like that sort of topic
<xcelq> IronicBadger: can i pm you my web server or website?
<IronicBadger> sure
<michel__> bonjurs
<lotuspsychje> !fr | michel__
<ubottu> michel__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<michel__> ;erci
<vooze> Hi, i'm currently patching the ubuntu kernel and all is well. But how do I give it a different version number, so it wont update, and I can see which kernel is which? According to wiki, I change to change /debian-master/changelog and I have put: linux (4.2.0-22.27+vooze) wily; urgency=low but I dont see a difference after compile.
<vooze> I need to change *
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<vooze> lotuspsychje: thats not really useful, since I need to patch the kernel and its not in the mainline builds.
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<vooze> lotuspsychje: I did.. I can google my self. problem is when I do what it tells me "edit debian.master/changelog" nothing happens..
<c272> C
<c272> oops
<SPF> hi, in order to make virtualbox work I have to do sudo chmod 666 /dev/sda*. This is only recently probably due updates ?
<unitylaunc> hi world i d like to pin a .desktop file on the left launch bar in unity but in command line. i don't find how to proceed . thanks
<wodim> hello, are there minimal cd images for xenial?
<wodim> oh found out
<ne2k> I have a VM running Ubuntu 14.04.3 server in proxmox (qemu). it has suddenly stopped booting, complaining "VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID=...." or unknown-block(0,0): error -6". if I change root to root=/dev/vda1 at grub command line, it boots fine; I've then checked that the UUID is correct (it is), and tried grub-install /dev/vda and update-grub, which both run successfully, but no change to boot process, still fails
<Sc0tty-> I have installed vera++ package on 12.04 using the package manager, but I am unable to locate the package, does anyone know what may cause this?
<MonkeyDust> ne2k  there's also #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> !find vera
<ubottu> Found: dict-vera, libpod-coverage-perl, libtest-pod-coverage-perl, python-coverage, python-coverage-dbg, python3-coverage, python3-coverage-dbg, banshee-extension-liveradio, libcoverart-dbg, libcoverart-dev (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vera&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<ne2k> found this answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/436384/how-to-fix-boot-issue-vfs-cannot-open-root-device-mapper-x-or-unknown-block
<Sc0tty-> when I apt-get install dict-vera then try "find vera" it returns "No such file or directory"
<Sc0tty-> same thing with vera++
<MonkeyDust> Sc0tty-  try 'locate vera'
<jhacked> hello, is there an admin here?
<jhacked> I'd like to delete my forum account but actually I don't know how to do this
<MonkeyDust> jhacked  from which forum?
<jhacked> ubuntuforums.org
<Sc0tty-> MonkeyDust: locate: command not found
<MonkeyDust> Sc0tty-  sure it's ubuntu? what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<DJones> jhacked: The admins here are different from the ubuntu forums people, I think their main channel is #ubuntuforums probab;y best asking there
<jhacked> thank you very much, I'll write there so :)
<jhacked> Goodbye and long life to the free software! :D
<Sc0tty-> yes it's ubuntu 12.04 in a docker container, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Sc0tty-  try   which locate   first
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xcelq> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: can you join discuss, youve got an invite
<MonkeyDust> Sc0tty-  and   whereis vera
<BluesKaj> hi xcelq
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<Sc0tty-> MonkeyDust: okay I will try that, thanks
<Sc0tty-> MonkeyDust: it tells me that it it not installed, but when I run apt-get install vera++ it tells me that it is already installed, I am confused
<max17> ok  era a tuttu
<lotuspsychje> !it | max17
<ubottu> max17: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<max17> sera a tutti
<max17> o un problema con update manager chi na sa qualcosa ?
<MonkeyDust> hij dreigde !pt
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ntz_> hello
<ntz_> anyone has a clue what might cause this death cry: http://www.starenka.net/ntz/20151222_132837.jpg ?
<MonkeyDust> ntz  better start from the beginning... when, where does that happen? ubuntu version?
<ntz> MonkeyDust: 14.04.3
<ntz> with LTSenablestack kernel
<ntz> but it was freezing before as well, that's why I upped a kernel
<ntz> but before that it was freezing due to the i915, now seems like because of cpu
<ioria> ntz uname -r
<ntz> 3.19.0-41-generic
<ntz> ^^ I've now rebooted to lower kernel
<ntz> because I have to move some data around
<ioria> ntz  can you paste ls /boot
<ioria> ?
<l0p3n> How well does Ubuntu run on Macbook Air? Ayone here with experience on this?
<ntz> ioria: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/11378419
<ntz> ioria: don't care for bad characters .... i had to do LANG=en_US.utf8
<ntz> but I didn't
<cfhowlett> definitely a lot more stuff than I have
<lotuspsychje> !mac | l0p3n
<ubottu> l0p3n: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Plastyne> Olá?
<cfhowlett> !es | plasticb1y
<ubottu> plasticb1y: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> Plastyne,
<Plastyne> Hi
<Plastyne> Alguém brasileiro ?
<cfhowlett> !br | Plastyne
<ubottu> Plastyne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Plastyne> com interesse em BotNet IRC com PMA
<ioria> ntz  you have a mix of kernels ....
<Plastyne> thanks :3
<Plastyne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ioria> ntz  how comes ?
<MonkeyDust> ntz  in a terminal:   sudo apt-get autoremove
<Rhialto> Hi, there
<Rhialto> I have a question about proxy-ARP on Linux which doesn't work on my Ubuntu box. I have written it up nicely on stackexchange so I won't paste it here, just the link: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/250800/linux-does-not-proxy-arp-for-me-despite-the-documentation-suggesting-that-it-do
<Rhialto> it may be Ubuntu-specific but I'm not sure at this point.
<CravateRouge> Hello, I've installed freshplayerplugin with a ppa but I had to remove the ppa because it will update other packages, so how could I update automatically freshplayerplugin?
<lotuspsychje> Rhialto: sounds like something for the ##networking guys?
<Rhialto> lotuspsychje: I could ask there too, yes
<lotuspsychje> CravateRouge: ppa's are on own risk mate
<cfhowlett> !ppa | CravateRouge
<ubottu> CravateRouge: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> CravateRouge: use chromium-browser as alternative?
<ioria> CravateRouge, which ppa exactly  have you chosen ?
<ioria> CravateRouge, this ? ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<CravateRouge> ioria: I choose this one: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<ioria> ok
<ioria> CravateRouge, have you purge it, now ?
<ioria> *ed
<ioria> CravateRouge, i mean, removed ?
<CravateRouge> lotuspsychje: Yes i'm aware, it's why i didn't make update with this ppa!
<CravateRouge> ioria: I removed the ppa
<ioria> CravateRouge, usually is better purge than a simple remove
<CravateRouge> ioria: You can purge a ppa?
<ioria> CravateRouge, btw, whick browser ?
<ioria> CravateRouge, yes
<CravateRouge> ioria: firefox
<cfhowlett>  !ppapurge  | CravateRouge
<ubottu> CravateRouge: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> CravateRouge, oh... not a great choise then
<ioria> *choice
<ntz> ioria: I installed them
<ioria> ntz ok... why ?
<ntz> MonkeyDust: I don't need to remove old kernels, it will solve nothing
<ntz> my problem is here
<CravateRouge> ioria: what's the great choice?
<ntz>  http://www.starenka.net/ntz/20151222_132837.jpg ?
<CravateRouge> cfhowlett: Thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! CravateRouge
<ioria> CravateRouge, chorium-browser with pepper.... Google Chrome , or using FF with old (11) flashplugin player
<CravateRouge> ubottu: Thanks too
<ioria> *chromium
<CravateRouge> ioria: so you don't use flash with firefox?
<CravateRouge> ioria: the old flashplugin contain many bug
<ioria> CravateRouge, i'd say , yes .... and it's working ... but you could need an updated version to see a clip ... and in that scenario the plugin won't work
<CravateRouge> ioria: freshpayerplugin works better than flashplugin player on my computer
<ioria> CravateRouge, there are wrappers, that takes pepper from Chome and adapts for FF.... but not well tested.... finally you can explre HTLM5
<ioria> CravateRouge, oh, really ?
<CravateRouge> ioria: i love HTML5 but many plateforms don't allow this technology
<ioria> CravateRouge, freshplugin is working  everywhere  ?
<afidegnum> hello, pls how do I set the environment variable so it can be available globally?
<CravateRouge> ioria: yeah, the mouse pointer disappear in full screen and the computer don't sleep with the full screen!
<afidegnum> i using pycharm but using either virtual environment, my local account even on root, seems not to find the value of the environment variables,
<ioria> CravateRouge,  so go on using fresh ....
<CravateRouge> freshplugin uses the 20 version of flash player, if you know how i could fix the bug of the mouse pointer and the bug of suspending during fullscreen i go back immediatly on the 11 version
<CravateRouge> ioria: freshplugin uses the 20 version of flash player, if you know how i could fix the bug of the mouse pointer and the bug of suspending during fullscreen i go back immediatly on the 11 version
<ioria> CravateRouge,  :-]
<ioria> CravateRouge,  have you tried Google Chrome or chromium ?
<CravateRouge> ioria: sure for Netlix ^^
<CravateRouge> Netflix*
<ioria> CravateRouge,  sorry,  if fresh is working, why did you remove it ?
<ioria> CravateRouge,  updadint other stuff ?
<ioria> *updating
<afidegnum> any insisght?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<afidegnum> ok
<CravateRouge> ioria: because you said it isn't working very well and maybe it's true, I 'm testing the package since 4 hours only
<ioria> CravateRouge,  yes... it's testing
<CravateRouge> ioria: what do you mean? Other stuff outside officials ppa?
<ioria> CravateRouge,  " but I had to remove the ppa because it will update other packages" ^   you said
<CravateRouge> ioria: oh yeah so i removed the ppa before the disaster!
<ioria> CravateRouge,  ok
<aotea> So, I installed wine 1.6, and seem to be having issues with the intalled program. Someone said I'd better use wine 1.8rc4. My guess is I'm going to have to uninstall the current wine, and then install the newest? And also redo the installation of the program I'm running on wine. Am I correct?
<ioria> CravateRouge,  well now they say that  Fresh  " is now considered stable enough for general use." , but not in my experience
<ioria> CravateRouge,  so i'll go for chomium
<CravateRouge> I didn't know that, i follow the ubuntu-fr guide on flash who said to use freshpluginplayer because it was better for firefox
<mcphail> aotea: is 1.8 in the default repos? If not, it wouldn't be supported here, I'm afraid. Generally you don't have to reinstall a program when you upgrade wine
<CravateRouge> ioria: I didn't know that, i follow the ubuntu-fr guide on flash who said to use freshpluginplayer because it was better for firefox
<ioria> CravateRouge,  could be.... but it's always a ppa (so external to the ubuntu repos) and we can't know what will do in your system
<CravateRouge> ioria: you don't use ppa?
<ioria> CravateRouge,  no
<ioria> CravateRouge,  bu other people do
<ioria> CravateRouge,  with no issues
<aotea> mcphail, I don't know if it is, I added a ppa for the wine install eitherway so I guess not?
<CravateRouge> ioria: i didn't know it was so dangerous
<mcphail> aotea: Unfortunately, we can't support the PPA here. When I used to use it, you could install different versions side-by-side and call them with "wine1.5", "wine1.6" etc, but don't know if that is still the case
<ioria> CravateRouge,  dangerous is a big word ... but they can cause troubles . you can try Chromium  with adobe-flasplugin , enabling Canonical Partner repo .   http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-adobe-flash-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<mcphail> aotea: I've moved to using playonlinux now, and let that organise things
<aotea> mcphail, ok thanks, I'll try poke around and see if I can find some more Wine centered channel
<CravateRouge> ioria: I used chromium before but i prefer FF :)
<mcphail> !wine | aotea
<ubottu> aotea: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mcphail> aotea: looks like #winehq will be your best bet
<aotea> Thanks!
<ioria> CravateRouge, me too ... and if don't need particular features you can use the default  flashplugin-installer
<ioria> *you
<CravateRouge> ioria: i will but how do you fix the mouse pointer bug and the sreen saver bug with the fullscreen?
<ioria> CravateRouge, maybe you can temporary disable  lightlocker
<lotuspsychje> aotea: there's also a very active #gamingonlinux channel
<CravateRouge> ioria: Don't you have the same bug?
<ioria> CravateRouge, apparently not... but i don't use flash every day
<CravateRouge> ioria: ok, thanks a lot for your help!
<ioria> CravateRouge, you're welcome .... if you use it very much so maybe Chrome is better
<CravateRouge> ioria: i think you're right, unfortunately :'(
<ioria> CravateRouge, maybe if future we'll have some improvements ....
<ioria> *in
<CravateRouge> ioria: i hope
<ioria> CravateRouge, *_*
<aotea> I want to remember someone telling me adding PPAs are bad :P seeing how hard they are getting rid of. But why is it then almost everything one installs require a new PPA?
<cfhowlett> aotea, nothing REQUIRES a ppa ...
<k1l> aotea: because most from-windows-switchers are still used to "i need the latest version asap!"
<k1l> aotea: but on ubuntu, the packages get bug-fix and security-fix backports. so the version number is not increased.
<ntz> one more question:
<ntz> I have here 14.04.03LTS, I enabled https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ... do anyone have an experience with it, does it work or is it bummer like the most of the other things around ubuntu, going to do: apt-get install xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386 li
<ntz> at least, in 14.04.03 is by default (iirc) Xorg and this wants to bring wayland
<k1l> ntz: its used on several thousand machines. dont know why it should be "bummer"
<k1l> ntz: and this will not force you to use wayland instead of xorg.
<ntz> k1l: ok, thanks, perfect
<ntz> I wanted to ask exactly for that
<Morrwin> So noob question: Dropbox asks to relink folder each time I restart ubuntu. File location is on another partition. Is it because set partition doesn't automatic mount on startup? Once I'm logged I do see the partition and it's mounted...
<SchrodingersScat> Morrwin: yep, could be.
<roby59> ciaooo
<roby59> list
<BlackFate> Morrwin, the partitions mount when the session starts. If that happens after the dropbox daemon started, then you might have issues
<SchrodingersScat> !it | roby59
<ubottu> roby59: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SchrodingersScat> so either see if you can mount the thing quicker, or delay dropbox startup, and it might help you.
<Morrwin> Hm
<Morrwin> I'm downloading and using it on the default home now
<Morrwin> I want to check if that's location is ok
<roby59> join ubuntu-it
<roby59> |list
<SebastianTCL> no audio
<SebastianTCL> my mic is not being detected
<SebastianTCL> i got pulseaudio
<SebastianTCL> am i supposed to get rid of alsa somehow?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | SebastianTCL
<ubottu> SebastianTCL: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SebastianTCL> why is skype not picking up my mic
<w0jtas1> anybody could tell me how can i push fix for particular package that doesn't currently have branch in launchpad? It only show diff to previous release
<MonkeyDust> w0jtas1  that's a bit vague, start from the beginning, what brings you here
<w0jtas1> MonkeyDust: i just want to push very small patch that will change my life a lot ;)
<lotuspsychje> w0jtas1: keep xenial support seperated from here please
<MonkeyDust> w0jtas1  in xenial? type /j #ubuntu+1
<ren0v0> Hey, if i get this message from syslog "kernel: [12716.897970] r8169 0000:06:00.2 eth0: link down"  would that be local driver issue or similar, or router issue ?
<ren0v0> its doing it since today only, at the moment once every few minutes
<jarnos> Since which release version you are able to remove old kernesl by apt-get autoremove --purge ?
<jarnos> ^kernels
<curlyears> greetings, all
<curlyears> I am less confused today, so maybe we could try again?
<ad4my> does ubuntu have issues with ipv6?
<nicomachus> ad4my: not really, what's your actual issue?
<ad4my> repos are slow as f
<ad4my> no issues with previous distro
<curlyears> my LTS 14.04.3 syetm prompted me to install an ubuntu 'pushed' upgrade (16.57), so I didi, and now my system won't boot
<ad4my> and no issues with ubintu pre-ipv6
<Myrtti> ad4my: have you ran the tool to choose the fastest repo, yet?
<ad4my> yes
<micha_> hello
<lotuspsychje> ad4my: maybe the #ubuntu-mirrors have known issues on repos?
<curlyears> so, anyway, yesterday, someone in #ubuntu+1 assisted me in booting under Live-CD, mounting my HDD, and chrooting to it.  I am unable to duplicate that today
<ad4my> i disabled ipv6 and noticed big improvement, but cant figure out why
<groblei> so ubuntu is going out of business, huh? i hear they are shutting down the software center and finally removing the spyware. guess without amazon's money they are finished!
<ad4my> is this more so a networking question or is this channel fine?
<curlyears> I boot up, cd to /, mkdir, then try to mount /dev/sda /dir  and it tells me    mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /temp busy
<lotuspsychje> groblei: xenial with have gnome software
<nicomachus> ad4my: there is ##networking
<curlyears> I don't get it.  I thought that was the way we did it yesterday
<lotuspsychje> groblei: and its not spyware, you can disable amazon in ubuntu
<curlyears> can NYONE ASSIST?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  and no caps
<groblei> lotuspsychje, unless they ask you whether or not to enable it during install, it's spyware. by definition.
<curlyears> i REPEATED A QUESTION?
<curlyears> oops, sowwy for the aps
<steban> \Q
<lotuspsychje> groblei: and its offtopic here
<steban> \quit
<MonkeyDust> groblei  spying is when you don't know you're being watched
<curlyears> groblei:   no, I believe the defintion of spyware is that it collects and transmits inforationm about you and your syetm to the perpetrator
<curlyears> without your knowledge
<groblei> MonkeyDust, right. they don't tell you what they are sending to canonical and amazon.
<groblei> so you don't know you just see the results
<MonkeyDust> groblei  not that discussion again... take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<groblei> but finally disabled in 16.04
<groblei> MonkeyDust, yes yes... any discussion of the truth about Ubuntu's sleezy business practices is somehow off-topic. don't you think these new users have a right to know?
<k1l> groblei: stop that FUD.
<ntz> is it update-grub2 command that I have to call after editing etc/default/grub ?
<groblei> k1l, FUD would imply I am saying something that is not true. that is not the case.
<curlyears> hello again, MonkeyDustgroblei:  I don't think this qulifies as as "sleazy business practices,"  afterall, ubuntu is not chargiong you anythinig for their product
<ntz> also one more point .... ubuntu here doesn't show during the boot after pressing esc a dev/tty1 console log, just black screen
<curlyears> hi, k1|
<curlyears> *sigh*  I spent 9.5 hours yesterday on #ubuntu+1, and they were very helpful.  This problem is driving me insane, and apparently is quite complex
<k1l> curlyears: what is the issue now?
<curlyears> k1|:   can you walk me through mounting my HDD and chrooting to it once again, please?  I can't seem to gett it to worl today. I must have forgotten a step or two
<DJones> curlyears: You can check the logs of yesterdays #ubuntu+1 here, maybe that will remind you http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/21/%23ubuntu+1.html
<curlyears> same essential issue, k1|, can't boot fropm HDD
<curlyears> how does one check logs?
<curlyears> ah
<k1l> curlyears: honestly: boot the live-dvd/usb. then copy all your data to your other drive (that new one) then make a re install.
<k1l> that system is a total mess.
<k1l> curlyears: and i would not use lvm or btrfs or such in your case then. just a plain easy standard ubuntu install.
<Olof_szary> Hello. I would like to install 15.10/UEFI on my windows7 pc. I would like to make LVM on LUKS (or something simmilar). Do I need separate /boot/ partition?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | Olof_szary
<ubottu> Olof_szary: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Olof_szary> lotuspsychje: I do not need raid, Using single hdd. I do, however, want single password for swapspace, / and /home
<xyzabc> could one send please a highlighted message to me, i'm setting up irssi :-)
<curlyears> *rats*  the log doesn't go back far enough.
<Olof_szary> xyzabc: foo
<xyzabc> awesome! thank you very much
<k1l> !irclogs | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<whallz> hey, i need to fix the fraudulent UTN-USERFirst-Hardware certificates, how can update or renew them? i executed  sudo update-ca-certificates but its the same, when using chrome i get NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID because the cert is revoked
<xyzabc> irssi rocks
<curlyears> k1|:  that's what I started to do this morning, but I can seem to manually mount anything
<k1l> curlyears: you dont mount stuff with the fstab manually.
<k1l> curlyears: boot that live ubuntu. put that usb.hdd into it (after booting). open gparted. format that usb.hdd. then copy the stuff from the harddisk to the usb.hdd.
<curlyears> k1|:   i  mean I created a dir in /, then typed mount /dev/sda /dir   and it comes back:mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /temp busy
<k1l> curlyears: the automounting does work on the live usb.
<snowkidind> question: how does ubuntu store commands? I built vim from git, make install, it was buggy so I apt-get’d it and now the vim command points to /usr/local/bin/vim when it should point to /usr/bin/vim
<k1l> curlyears: you are making it far more complicated that it needs to be
<curlyears> problme is, if I try to umounr rhwe device, it tells me it isn't mountef  )-:
<curlyears> how so, k1||?
<k1l> reboot to a clean live-ubuntu. then stop fiddeling with wrong commands.
<Olof_szary> other question then. What partitions do I need to set up, using new (15.10) ubuntu intaller
<Olof_szary> while having win7 installed, UEFI bios
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: take k1l clean advice and install fresh
<curlyears> k1|:  OK, booted, what do I do next?
<k1l> curlyears: we need a clean ubuntu. not one you already messed with wrong commands. so better reboot.
<curlyears> never mind, I just noted something:   the 500GB drive is showing in the OS bar on the left of the screen
<k1l> curlyears: that is what we told you several hours already. you need to stop messing with wrong commands and using the automated magic ubuntu brings you already.
<curlyears> how do I fins the dir name for those drives?  they're listed as stuff like 3TB Drive, etc
<curlyears> \Volume, not Drive
<curlyears> k1|:  I was attempting to reexecute the commands TJ- walked me through yesterday, but rather badly, apparently
<Forgetaboutit> Hey, I have a problem with a 14.04 LTS server. It pretty much randomly crashes (no longer reachable over SSH; all services down) without any evidence (as far as I can see). As long as I don't have any real load, crashes rarely happen, if at all. But if I run a somewhat demanding Java server application, crashes happen often (up to multiple times a day). I don't know what to look for to find the root cause. How would I proceed in
<Forgetaboutit> diagnosing?
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: check your syslog
<auronandace> curlyears: use tab to complete nicks on irc
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  type k1 and then hit tab to autocomplete the nickname
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: That's the first thing I did. I doesn't really indicate anything
<curlyears> for some nicks, the list is so long, it takes longer to tab complete than ity does to just type out the nick in quhestion
<auronandace> curlyears: if you are going to type it out then you need to get it right
<curlyears> auronandace:   how am I getting it wrong?
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: The last thing that ran is some cron job check
<auronandace> curlyears: you keep typing k1| not k1l
<kurtis> /home/clide/Desktop/programs/ (copy).c
<curlyears> ahh,  see
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: mind sharing it and some here can take a second look?
<ntz> again, I'd like to request a help with this - asking since friday, nobody was able to help me here - apt-get update never finishes, why please http://fpaste.org/303999/45079833/raw/
<ntz> ^^ which repo hangs there ?
<curlyears> ls -al
<ntz> I am not ubuntu guy - I have just been punished with this cruel and unusual punishemnt (to fix someone's else ubuntu)
<nicomachus> ntz: looking.
<ntz> thanks
<MonkeyDust> ntz  fixing things is a great way to learn something new
<ntz> MonkeyDust: I'm linux guy 15+ years .... I know what I need :) ... but really, I'm asking for this ubuntu specific thing
<curlyears> again:   where do I l,ook for the dirs under which the variousa volumes of my HDD are mouonted?
<nicomachus> ntz: /etc/apt/sources.list is only showing official ubuntu sources. do you have anything in /etc/apt/sourceslist.d/?
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: sure thing, I'll upload to a paste
<k1l> ntz: how long does it hang?
<ntz> nicomachus: no, that's why I've added ``apt-cache policy''
<auronandace> curlyears: they usually appear under /media
<k1l> curlyears: i strongly suggest you stop that path.
<ntz> I temporarily removed all things from sources.list.d
<k1l> curlyears: use the "nautilus" filemanager. that does the magic for you so you dont have to worry.
<curlyears> ahhh, thanks, auronandace
<ntz> k1l: thanks, I temporarily resolved the issue with acpi=off on kernel cmdline ... presumably pci=noacpi should work also, so hangs are now resolved
<ntz> k1l: but thankis again !!!!
<curlyears> k1l, I can't fins a way to recursive copy dirs from one device to aNOTHER UNDER THE FILe manager
<ntz> curlyears: type ``mount'' or ``cat /etc/mtab''
<k1l> curlyears: use the mouse. right click, copy, paste, done
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138687/
<curlyears> k1l:  if I try to paste to another device or even annother dir that wsay, nothing happens
<auronandace> curlyears: what do you mean by recursive copy? there is always a root which everything is stored under
<k1l> curlyears: in the left side of the nautilus, it lists all devices(partitions) that are seen from the OS.
<ntz> nicomachus: do you see there please why apt-get update stucks ?
<curlyears> auronandace:    the equivalent of cp -r 'dir'
<nicomachus> ntz: looking around at a few different things... give me a moment.
<ntz> thanks
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: there have been two crashes: one at Dec 21, about 14:40 or so and one at Dec 22, about 04:15. You see the system booting again when I initiated a reboot
<k1l> ntz: how long did you wait?
<curlyears> k1l: yers, I see my HDDS there but they don't have useful names
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: holy cow, that's a heckuva log.
<k1l> curlyears: then click on them and see whats in it
<ntz> k1l: longer than enough :) - I mean, without acpi=off it always freezed in while
<ntz> now it works for some time already .....
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: Yeah, that's /var/log/syslog
<ntz> and also now ``dmesg | egrep -i error\|fail'' doesn't show one irq related error
<curlyears> there is nothing  but some seemingly randoom tmp*.0 file, which is empty
<k1l> curlyears: wait, was that encrypted?
<curlyears> k1;:   I don't think so, no
<curlyears> but maybe
<curlyears> for the 3TB drive, I did not request encrytion whne I did the mkfs
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: both times it was after that cron.hourly. do you have a log for cron in /var/log/cron.log?
<k1l> curlyears: cant you just ask the one who set that box up?
<pesari> ntz: this might help in resolving your hang issue:  apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update
<k1l> why using mkfs? why not using gui tools like gparted.?!
<ntz> pesari: perfect, thanks, minute, I'll giva ya an output
<curlyears> *I set this box up, months ago.  it was working fine until the other day with this failed update
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: Unfortunately, I don't
<k1l> curlyears: so did you use encryption or not on the install=
<k1l> ?
<curlyears> I don't honestly recall.  Possibly
<curlyears> it was in July, that's forever ago  )-:
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: that's ok it would've been similar to that syslog, just less stuff.
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: anything in /var/log/kern.log?
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: /etc/cron.hourly is empty anyway
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: Just generic boot stuff
<ntz> pesari: this is the result since Not Found  start appearing in the log http://fpaste.org/304005/7992001/raw/
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: and you've eliminated hardware issues? memtest, SMART check, etc?
<ntz> pesari: these are my repos http://fpaste.org/303999/45079833/raw/
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: I'm not sure how to do this
<k1l> ntz: see if that helps: http://askubuntu.com/a/575130/31260
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: I'll check
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: a memtest will check your RAM, that's probably your first priority...
<curlyears> doggone it, the opnly thing shhowing in /media is "ubuntu"  and "cdrom"
<k1l> ntz: wait
<ntz> k1l: did that already :D
<nicomachus> Forgetaboutit: see this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86/591502
<curlyears> yet nautilus sidebar shows the HDD devices, and I can open and enter them
<k1l> ntz: first try this one: sudo apt-get clean, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: Thank you, already running a SMART test; will check for memtest too
<k1l> ntz: ok, if that is not the ipv6 issue revert it and try that ^
<nicomachus> great. once you've eliminated hardware issues, then perhaps #ubuntu-server can help you dig deeper into logs.
<k1l> that will clear all the package lists and will force to get a new one.
<Forgetaboutit> nicomachus: Perfect, thanks for helping out!
<curlyears> k1l:  so what do I do now?
<curlyears> oops, I meant k1l
<k1l> curlyears: copy your data from your hdd to the usb.hdd
<k1l> the important data.
<curlyears> k1l, *HOW* do I accesss then from term session?  I n eed to know the dirname under which they're moounted'
<k1l> curlyears: forget the termnial.
<k1l> curlyears: you are just messing everything up with using wrong terminal commands. use the nautilus filemanager
<rom1504> Hi, I'm getting a "libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable"
<rom1504> anyone knows how to fix that ?
<auronandace> curlyears: i'm not sure how you are having so much difficulty, plug in the usb and look at what appears in the right of the file manager, open it and copy and paste
<MonkeyDust> rom1504  where, when? what are you doing?
<nicomachus> rom1504: what's your ubuntu version and graphics card setup?
<auronandace> left
<curlyears> auronandace: when I try to do that it doens't let me paste:  paste is greyed out
<ntz> k1l: it didn't help :(
<regedit_> hello! my system has UEFI, and I have dual boot to Windows and Kubuntu. Here is my lsblk and fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138686/ kparted: http://i.snag.gy/pvBeO.jpg How can I get rid of Windows and expand the Kubuntu OS to the entire drive?
<ntz> it must be something wrong with repos
<curlyears> and apparently the dir is too large to fit on the 8GB thumb, so I have top ut it on the 3TB drive
<ntz> and nobody from here is able to answer such an obvious question - evan which repo from the list ????
<Sc0tty-> how can I install a package from package manager then not be able to locate / use the program once it has been downloaded?
<k1l> ntz: open software and updates in systemettings and choose another mirror near you
<ntz> k1l: ``systemsettings'' is kde app, you can use that for manage repos
<ntz> **can't
<rom1504> MonkeyDust: nicomachus: trying to run leagues of legends with play on linux, using nvidia-prime set on using my nvidia card GeForce GTX 660M using nvidia 352 driver, on ubuntu 15.10
<nicomachus> Sc0tty-: search for it in the Dash, or use terminal and do "dpkg -L <packagename>
<rom1504> (it works "fine" using the intel card)
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: try a lower version of nvidia driver
<k1l> ntz: sorry, dont know kde
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: 340 or 346
<nicomachus> or the open source driver, rom1504
<rom1504> glxgears works fine though...
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: alot of issues on the 352 driver
<ntz> k1l: you can't manage repos from ``systemsettings''
<rom1504> ok
<k1l> ntz: on non kde, there is a setting to choose a mirror for the repos
<rom1504> (aren't the open source drivers slow ?)
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: have you installed nvidia-prime also?
<rom1504> yes
<rom1504> well
<rom1504> it was installed out of the box
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: try the lower driver + performance mode enabled
<rom1504> trying 340
<curlyears> k1l:  nope, nUTILUS WON'T LET ME COPY DIRS
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: in nvidia-settings
<curlyears> oops, sowwy about caps
<BluesKaj> rom1504, yeah the 346 driver is probly best for your gpu, the 352 seems to be a problem in some cases
<k1l> ntz: http://askubuntu.com/a/157163/31260
<k1l> curlyears: which dir is it? is it restriced in permissions?
<Sc0tty-> okay so I ran apt-get install vera++, then I ran dpkg -L vera++ and it tells me that vera++ is not installed, why is this?
<nexace> my /var/log/syslog/ is chown'd by syslog:syslog. I've added myself to the syslog group and the permissions for group is +r. Why am I getting permission denied when i try to cd /var/log/syslog?
<curlyears> \k1l:  my "home dir"    /home/tkeller
<Olof_szary> how to disable guest login on 15.10?
<guest> Olof_szary: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2015/04/28/disable-guest-session-ubuntu-15-04/
<guest> Olof_szary: It says "ubuntu 15.04" but the process is exactly the same
<curlyears> thank you, all
<rom1504> annnd no, nvidia 340 didn't change anything
<Olof_szary> guest: ls /etc/lightdm gives only users.conf, which is totally different
<curlyears> I've got it copying from a term session now
<Bendr> Hello
<guest> Olof_szary: The instructions are correct. You are *creating* the file lightdm.conf
<guest> Olof_szary: "When the file opens, add below lines if it’s empty"
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: how about 346 and reboot, make sure nvidia-prime is installed right
<Bendr> i'm trying to reset lubuntu's default desktop
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: and performance mode enabled in nvidia-settings
<Olof_szary> guest: ok, thx
<rom1504> performance mode doesn't seem to change anything either
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Bendr fix broken packages
<ubottu> Bendr fix broken packages: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<SylvieLorxu> Hey everyone, I'm on 14.04 and am trying to run a QtQuick app I created on Gentoo. However, I get the error 'module "QtQuick" version 2.5 is not installed'. Any clue how I could find out which package I need to install for it? I've searched the web but couldn't find anything
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: if you set it to nvidia card, it must make a difference
<rom1504> not sure how to install nvidia-346, I'm going through the "driver manager" GUI thingy, and only 340 is available
<rom1504> (and 352)
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, it doesn't fail to boot i just want to revert changes to default
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: ah ok, 340 is your best bet then
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: have you tried this on LTS?
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, is there any quick command i can use to make new config file or something
<lotuspsychje> Bendr: fix broken packages can revert stuff
<rom1504> well yes setting it to nvidia card makes a difference, it only not work with the nvidia card
<rom1504> with the intel card it works, but it's slow
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, what's the command?
<rom1504> lotuspsychje: it was working with ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Bendr: enter the recoverymode ==> and choose fix broken packages
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, i just did an upgrade for my lubuntu
<rom1504> hmm no nevermind
<rom1504> on ubuntu 15.04 I had bunblebee, which actually wasn't really working either
<lotuspsychje> Bendr: so upgrading broke something?
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime instead
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, no, i just wanted to see the default backgrounds and stuff
<rom1504> yes that's what I have now lotuspsychje
<herol3oy> hi, anyone from switzerland to ask him/her about some job instructions in fields of linux (ubuntu) administration?
<rom1504> and what's surprising is glxgears works fine
<rom1504> even minecraft works fine with the nvidia cards
<MonkeyDust> herol3oy  ask here and wait
<rom1504> it says it's using the nvidia card and all
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, i did that before it wasn't much about recovering, it was a simple copying and pasting a config file or something like tha
<rom1504> but no luck with playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: try an LTS version, see if it performs better
<nicomachus> rom1504: it very well may be an issue with some libraries in your wine prefix.
<lotuspsychje> Bendr: maybe the #lubuntu guys know hwoto reset config
<rom1504> nicomachus: it might be yes, not sure how to check that though
<rom1504> I tried going through playonlinux menus, but it's not clear where I could change stuff
<Bendr> lotuspsychje, okay, thanks
<rom1504> lotuspsychje: yeah I guess I could do that, but it's not worth reinstalling everything just to make this work
<nicomachus> rom1504: you can verify your prefix setup with the guys at #playonlinux or #winehq
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: if both drivers arent performing well...
<rom1504> the intel driver works
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: your not supposed to play games witj the intel card right
<rom1504> it would be nicer to use the nvidia card but just nicer
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: it'll work, just not well..
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: performance mode is for gaming
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: tested the opensource driver?
<rom1504> it's nouveau right ?
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: yes
<rom1504> I'll try that
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: if all 3 drivers arent performing, i would try LTS or file a bug against your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: might wanna check syslog/dmesg also for nvidia errors too
<curlyears> thanks again
<nicomachus> the day LoL releases a native linux version is the day we can convince millions of teenage windows users to join team Tux...
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: most users have good experience with 340/346 + nvidia-prime on optimus cards
<rom1504> ah, nouveau works
<rom1504> is there anything like a nouveau-settings ?
<rom1504> (is it always using the nvidia card, are there perf settings ?)
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: not sure you can tweak nouveau as nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: but you can test in gaming if it performs well
<rom1504> yeah I will
<rom1504> thanks for the help !
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: welcome :p
<CtrlC> Hey guys, I have to manually mount usbs every time.. usbmount is installed and enabled. Any thoughts?
<rom1504> ah nice I'm getting 70 ips, not like the 30 I was getting + graphic bugs with intel card
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: if i was you, i would file a bug on the nvidia drivers
<rom1504> I bet it would be a bit better with the nvidia drivers, but that's enough to play
<rom1504> lotuspsychje: where can I do that ?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | rom1504
<ubottu> rom1504: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: example ubuntu-bug nvidia-352 and explain whats happening to your system, add syslog/dmesg
<rom1504> ok
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: meanwhile you can play on nouveau :p
<lubarch> how to write single file to cd ? by commandline only
<lotuspsychje> !burn | lubarch
<ubottu> lubarch: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lubarch> okay thnx
<xuan> hi guys
<django_> good day everyone
<nicomachus> mornin' django_
<django_> im running a ubuntu vps which was firefox version 43.0, I would like to downgrade it to version 30
<django_> will this do it : http://stackoverflow.com/a/25645344
<lotuspsychje> django_: its reccomended to use package versions for your ubuntu version
<django_> lotuspsychje, sorry? im new to this
<lotuspsychje> django_: woch ubuntu version do you have?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<django_> let me check
<django_> i think its 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox trusty | django_
<ubottu> django_: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 43.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 43530 kB, installed size 98549 kB
<lotuspsychje> django_: so its not reccomended to go lower version
<django_> ok
<lotuspsychje> django_: maybe you wanna share what its for exactly?
<django_> lotuspsychje, yeah it didnt help
<django_> how do i get version 43 back?
<lotuspsychje> django_: not sure what you did?
<django_> lotuspsychje, https://bpaste.net/show/4a8fbdc34bc1
<django_> did that to downgrade
<lotuspsychje> django_: remove the old version
<lotuspsychje> django_: and reinstall firefox with apt-get
<cyber> Anyone have a good tutorial on encrypting your linux system after you've already installed everything?
<cyber> i guess, specifically the home folder/partition
<django_> lotuspsychje, which instruction removes it?
<alexus> hi
<cyber> kil_ are you in here today?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | cyber
<ubottu> cyber: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<nllrte> anyone know if there's somewhere i can find out exactly what packages make up a minimal install?
<nllrte> i'm trying to setup a local mirror to pick only what's in minimal, plus openssh-server
<ioria> nllrte, mini.sio + ssh server
<ioria> nllrte, mini.iso
<Shady> I've a problem with the WiFi, connection iformation reads 150 mb/s, system monitor reads 33mb/s the terminal reads 39mb/s and the connection actuallu too slow.
<ioria> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ioria> Shady, try with wavemon
<nllrte> ioria, downloading from the internet is what'd like to prevent
<ioria> nllrte, oh....
<Shady> ioria, is that an app?
<ioria> !info  wavemon | Shady
<ubottu> Shady: wavemon (source: wavemon): Wireless Device Monitoring Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.6-4 (wily), package size 50 kB, installed size 150 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> nllrte, you want a minimal install without downloading it from internet ....
<nllrte> ioria: yes please!
<ioria> nllrte, something like this ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.04/release/
<nllrte> i've sort of reverse engineered the package list i need to grab but it's made for an ugly debmirror config
<regedit> hello! How can I get rid of Windows and expand the Kubuntu OS to the entire drive? my system has UEFI with dual boot to Windows and Kubuntu. Here is my lsblk and fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138686/ kparted: http://i.snag.gy/pvBeO.jpg
<ioria> nllrte, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<OerHeks> nllrte, minimal without internet is just the regular iso. removal of most packages is a lot of work, most of them are considdered 'core-package of the desktop-metapackage'
<OerHeks> so you are heading to a lot of trial-and-errors
<MonkeyDust> nllrte  havent really followed, but try this: mount the iso, read /casper/filesystem.manifest
<nllrte> thanks MonkeyDust, i see now that that's what ioria was alluding to with the cdimage link ^
<nllrte> thanks ioria
<ioria> nllrte, you're welcome
<dfcnvt> What do you think of this installation plan?  http://imgur.com/ak9YO74
<dfcnvt> Forgive me if this is elementary but I don't know if installing OS in SATA HDD is good idea or SSD is best?
<ioria> dfcnvt, we'll be loading movies from a usb stick ....
<OerHeks> I doubt elementary OS runs faster from hdd .. but that might be a wild guess
<dfcnvt> So, it can be done with only OS (Ubuntu or ArchLinux) in SSD (120 GB) and the rest of the /home information should be in SATA-HDD (1 TB)?
<Shady> ioria, thanks , any way to maximize the Rx out of the bandwidth?
<nolsen> Is there a bug regarding "Disable Touchpad while typing" under Mouse and Touchpad settings because it isn't working.
<nicomachus> nolsen: the setting isn't working?
<nolsen> nope.
<nolsen> I type and test, doesn't work.
<nicomachus> nolsen: try doing it manually from a terminal: "syndaemon -i 1 -K -d
<nolsen> nicomachus: That will disable my two finger scrolling
<nicomachus> 1 is the number of seconds after the last key is pressed before enabling touchpad, you can modify.
<nolsen> <nolsen> nicomachus: That will disable my two finger scrolling
<nolsen> I already tried that before, because I saw it.
<nolsen> but it disables my two-finger scrolling.
<nicomachus> ok, one sec.
<dfcnvt> I'm trying to be smart about where and which drive should I install an OS.   I tends to install many application and create many files.
<ioria> Shady, what kind of problem are you having ?
<Shady> the mb/s is around 150, but the internet is too slow
<nicomachus> nolsen: while I'm looking, here's the bug for that issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1351772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1351772 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) ""disable touchpad while typing" doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> !partition | dfcnvt read this a bit
<ubottu> dfcnvt read this a bit: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ioria> Shady, can you paste /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<nolsen> nicomachus: So is there a workaround?
<nicomachus> nolsen: just that command that also disables two-finger scrolling, from what I can see.
<AndChat607476> Hello! My Ubuntu 14.04 suddenly started throwing the error 'status:DRDY ERR error: abrt read FPDMA queued emask 0*1 device error' can you help me out guys? Is this is a hard drive error?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: looks like it. run a SMART check and see if you get any errors.
<AndChat607476> How do you do that?
<nicomachus> !SMART | AndChat607476
<ubottu> AndChat607476: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<AndChat607476> Okay, but the minute I start my lappy it keeps printing the error. How exactly do you want me use smart?
<Shady> ioria, # /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Shady> #
<Shady> # Example configuration of GNU Name Service Switch functionality.
<Shady> # If you have the `glibc-doc-reference' and `info' packages installed, try:
<Shady> # `info libc "Name Service Switch"' for information about this file.
<Shady> passwd:         compat
<ioria> Shady, not here use pastebinit or paste directly on paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> Shady  ,ext time, use a pastebin fort multiple lines
<MonkeyDust> next*
<Shady> networks:       files
<Shady> protocols:      db files
<Shady> services:       db files
<Shady> ethers:         db files
<Shady> rpc:            db files
<Shady> netgroup:       nis
<ioria> Shady, ok..... sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ioria> Shady, then    cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | pastebinit
<Shady> ioria, done
<ioria> Shady, maybe give us the url ...
<AndChat607476> Hello
<AndChat607476> ?
<Shady> timed out
<bovas> hello
<mavi> is it me youre looking for?
<Shady> ioria, failed to connect ernno socket error
<MonkeyDust> mavi  yes, i missed you
<ioria> Shady, when you get that error ?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: you can boot from a Live USB and then check the drive
<mavi> hehe
<bovas>  /SET autocreate_own_query OFF
<ioria> Shady, anyway, i'm interested only in the line : hosts
<AndChat607476> Okay. And run smart after that?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: yes.
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: there also seem to be users reporting that setting "options libata noacpi=1" on /etc/modprobe.d/options resolves the issue
<alice_> hello ,how i can install wireless drivers??
<MonkeyDust> !wife | alice_ start here
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | alice_ start here
<ubottu> alice_ start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alice_> thx
<dina> thhonga poren
<Rubiksmomo> Could someone please help me fix my Nvidia driver? When I try to login I get a distorted image for a second and then it returns to login screen.
<Rubiksmomo> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, sudo lshw -c video
<cyber> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<aotea> Just installed bumblebee and the other packages mentioned on the wiki for it, and now I only boot to black. Can't even get into tty1 or whatever (alt+shift+f1). Does this mean I need to run a fresh install or what?
<Rubiksmomo> Can't copy it
<AndChat607476> I just selected memtest
<cyber> So, I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, how did you installed nvidia driver ?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, how did you install the  nvidia driver ?
<cyber> I did NOT follow the encryption specific instructions, because I didn't have a usb handy to work as a live cd.
<cyber> however, it appears as though my home directory is encrypted??
<cyber> Can someone help me explain that?
<hwpplayer1> Hi friends i see something about Long Term Support but i couldn't understand. When 14.04 LTS's support end ?
<Rubiksmomo> Some apt repo. Can't remember which one but it was fresh
<Shady> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14141163/
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1   (or f2)
<MonkeyDust> hwpplayer1  2014 + 5 = 2019
<Rubiksmomo> Yeah. I'm in console
<hwpplayer1> MonkeyDust : I'll install it tonight okay.
<ioria> Shady, you have already changed the hosts line ?
<Shady> yes
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, so via command line ? not with additional driver  Gui ?
<Shady> ioria, yes
<ioria> Shady, and no change ?
<Shady> ioria, no still
<Rubiksmomo> Installed Nvidia driver from terminal months ago. Worked well until now. Maybe a kernel update broke it, not sure.
<alice_> next question, my terminal says:10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<alice_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN
<alice_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<alice_> 	Memory at e4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<alice_> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, sudo lshw -c video | grep driver
<alice_> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<ikonia> alice_: use pastebin.ubuntu.com to share large information posts
<Rubiksmomo> Returns no line with text "driver"
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, so it's not loading it...
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, desktop ?
<Shady> ioria, is there a way to make it better after these changes?
<alice_> i cant good english..
<alice_> is a desktop pc
<Gallomimia> and what language do you speak?
<alice_> german
<Gallomimia> !de | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Rubiksmomo> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop. Only login screen and terminal works.
<ioria> Shady, sudo lshw -c netwotk  | pastebinit
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, no, i mean desktop or laptop ?
<alice_> hallo ich habe ein problem mein wireless wird nicht erkannt, bin gerade von windows umgestiegen
<alice_> was mache ich jetzt??
<Rubiksmomo> Ah. Desktop PC. GTX 960.
<alice_> ich besitzte einen laptop
<MonkeyDust> alice_  type /j #ubuntu-de
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<AndChat607476> I'm in grub>
<AndChat607476> Is there any command I have to enter
<Rubiksmomo> Can't copy the text back here
<Shady> ioria, it gives usb then You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ioria> Shady, sudo lshw -c Netwotk  | pastebinit
<c_korn> hello, why is $HOME in my schroot owned by root?
<MonkeyDust> c_korn  that's the purpose of a chroot
<c_korn> MonkeyDust: but before 15.10 is was owned by the user. when entering a schroot I now run `sudo chown korn ~` as fist command always
<q_> how do I change Super-W to just be Super ?  Expo mode
<ioria> Shady, or try again with   sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ntz> how do I open software centre from command line please ?
<q_> ntz, apt-get install 'package'
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ok,   but in the line you can read 'root' or your username ?
<Shady> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14141441/
<Rubiksmomo> -rw------- 1 rubiksmomo rubiksmomo
<ntz> oh my .. I wanted open software centre from cli
<MonkeyDust> c_korn  14.04 here, chroot /home is owned by root, ok
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ok,   we can purge nvidia and try again with Additiona Driver or try to configure X with sudo nvidia-xconfig
<c_korn> MonkeyDust: that is ok, but /home/korn is also owned by root
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, maybe is better to purge it, and start over
<Rubiksmomo> It made a new config file
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, you ran sudo nvidia-xconfig  ?
<ioria> Shady, are you  using dhcp or you set a static connection ?
<Rubiksmomo> Yeah. It couldn't find/open config file and made a new one.
<Minelli> 	Good afternoon, someone has .rdd to generate graphs for DNS Unbound?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ok.... you'll need to reboot , but maybe it won't work ....
<MonkeyDust> c_korn  ok, it's owned by my uer here, but i don't remember if i set that manually or not
<MonkeyDust> user*
<Shady> ioria, I don't know.
<Rubiksmomo> Tried this before. I'll try again
<ioria> Shady, ifconfig
<Rubiksmomo> Same low res login screen. Comes back when I login.
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, and you can't login via gui ?
<c_korn> MonkeyDust: this is my configuration http://sprunge.us/ZdYZ http://sprunge.us/jIFJ should I better mount /home/korn to some empty directory?
<Rubiksmomo> No. It throws a distorted image for a sec and returns to login screen.
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ok ... sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Shady> ioria, can't find dhcp
<ioria> Shady, just paste   ifconfig | pastebinit
<Rubiksmomo> And reboot?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, no,    sudo apt-get purge nvidia*     (note the *)
<MonkeyDust> c_korn  i'm not familiar with such config files
<Rubiksmomo> 7 packages removed again
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, when it's done, reboot
<Shady> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14141546/
<ioria> Shady, iwconfig | pastebinit
<regedit> anyone please? How can I get rid of Windows and expand the Kubuntu OS to the entire drive? my system has UEFI with dual boot to Windows and Kubuntu. Here is my lsblk and fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138686/ kparted: http://i.snag.gy/pvBeO.jpg
<Rubiksmomo> Managed to login this time. Thanks. Resolution is low.
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, yeah... go in dash and type Additional
<Shady> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14141594/
<Rubiksmomo> Using x.org x driver
<Rubiksmomo> Choose 352.63 proprietary tested?
<AndChat607476> ioria>> my laptop is throwing this error http://b.1339.cf/aqmjzyr.jpg
<aotea> If I cannot get into tty, how else can I get into a terminal when booting to a black screen?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, can you use pastebinit now ?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: did you boot from a live USB yet?
<Rubiksmomo_> yeah
<AndChat607476> I don't have live DVD or a USB but I do get the Ubuntu advance options and stuff
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<Rubiksmomo_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14141654/
<ioria> Shady, maybe channel issue , or router issue .... try to set up a static connection in network manager and choose 8.8.8.8 as dns
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: ok, if you can get to GRUB then highlight your ubuntu partition and press 'e'
<AndChat607476> Okay
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, is all you got ?
<AndChat607476> Done.
<Rubiksmomo_> ioria: yeah, 2 lines
<AndChat607476> I get setparams 'ubuntu'
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: ok, one sec I'm double checking here
<AndChat607476> Record fail load_video
<AndChat607476> Okay
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, try with 352 ......
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: do you see a line there that has "quiet splash" in it?
<Rubiksmomo_> ioria: OK, I'll select it in the dialog
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, with the Gui, i mean and reboot
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ok
<Rubiksmomo_> OK, thanks
<AndChat607476> Yes
<AndChat607476> I do.
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, no problem
<cristian_c> ioria: I've checked /etc/rsyslog.conf
<ioria> cristian_c, still nothin ? syslog empty ?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: ok, right after "quiet spash", enter "acpi=off". so it reads "quiet splash acpi=off"
<cristian_c> ioria: no clues, but I've tried to delete syslog
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: then reboot and try to to boot again.
<cristian_c> ioria: no,\ syslog was not updated
<cristian_c> ioria: I've tried to delete dmesg and syskog
<Shady> ioria, it's fine now, thank you so much for your time and help
<AndChat607476> After o entered acpi=off, there is $vt_handoff following it. Is it correct?
<ioria> Shady, glad to hear that... have fun :þ
<cristian_c> ioria: then , I've restarted the sydtem, and syslog has been re-genrerated
<ioria> cristian_c, yes, but empty ?
<cristian_c> ioria: the new regeenerated syslog is also updaged, so about that. solved issue
<cristian_c> ioria: no, it's updated
<veronicab> Hello, I am desperate already. Using Ubuntu 12.04, well since 4 days I can't use it. Due the last update I lost Grub2. I used Boot-repair but had not worked.  I used it several times. Today I re-installed Ubuntu 12.04, hoping that it will fix the problem, but no. So I run again Boot-Repair. The information is: Boot repaired with success but when I re-start I get black screen. I can't understand this. If I re-installed. Please,  ca
<ioria> cristian_c,  good job
<nexace> my /var/log/syslog/ is chown'd by syslog:syslog. I've added myself to the syslog group and the permissions for group is +r. Why am I getting permission denied when i try to cd /var/log/syslog?
<cristian_c> ioria: unfortunately, dmesg has not been re-created too
<cristian_c> ioria: so, now there are no dmesg in /var/log :(
<ioria> cristian_c,  ls -l /var/log
<Rubiksmomo_> ioria: Looking better, back to 4k resolution
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, good... test it with something heavy .... a game , an hd movie
<cristian_c> ioria: I can try, but could it be useful and why?
<Rubiksmomo_> Yeah, just launch Ryzom game
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, ^_^
<ioria> cristian_c,  to check the permissions
<cristian_c> ioria: ok but do you mean directory permissions?
<cristian_c> ioria: btw. I try to type that command
<cristian_c> :)
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: I just booted it. Ubuntu logo splashed and then blank.
<ioria> cristian_c,  /var/log contains folders and files ....
<ioria> cristian_c, maybe paste it,  if you want
<cristian_c> ioria: ok
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: Nope. I rebooted it and it looks the same
<Rubiksmomo_> ioria: OK, Ryzom seems to run relatively smoothly as usual. Thank you so much! Wasn't that hard afterall, but all those conflicting advices in the web got me really confused.
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: ok, well to do anything else you will need a live CD or USB.
<Platypus2k> I installed Ubuntu 15.10 desktop on a laptop, but can not get drivers to work. Additional Drivers find my Broadcom BCM43142 chip and says it is using it, but that the device is not working. I have updated upraded and rebooted with wired net.
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, happy for you.  you're welcome
<aotea> So, I kept booting to a black screen, finally managed to find how to get into Grub and found I had the options to either boot into Ubuntu Linux 4.2.0-22-generic or 4.2.0-16-generic, apparently the latter one works, what gives? And why do I have these two options?
<Rubiksmomo_> =) \o/
<debug0x1> Platypus2k: I would recommend downgrading to 14.04
<debug0x1> or using a live disc to confirm working drivers.
<veronicab> quit
<nicomachus> aotea: those are two different kernels. sometimes a newer kernel doesn't agree with hardware.
<debug0x1> veronicab: forgot the "/" ?
<veronicab> ?
<Platypus2k> dvd rom is jammed on it. and no USB drives handy. can I get 14.04 from the net?
<veronicab> quit /
<nicomachus> Platypus2k: you will need a USB or DVD to install it
<veronicab> well
<nicomachus> veronicab: /quit
<veronicab> ah, thanks
<Platypus2k> ok, thanks for the info
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: okay. I'll find a live DVD some how.
<debug0x1> heh
<nicomachus> Platypus2k: but you may not need to. what's the driver issue?
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: Thanks a lot for your help, man!
<nicomachus> Platypus2k: is this a wifi driver?
<Platypus2k> yes
<aotea> nicomachus: how can I see whether I just added the 'newer' kernel, I guess I need to set the older kernel then as default boot in Grub?
<nicomachus> aotea: yes, or you can try booting the newer kernel with nomodeset
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | aotea
<ubottu> aotea: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicomachus> Platypus2k: can you paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link here?
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: BTW, all I want is the data on my hard drive to be safe. Is there anyway we can detach the hard disk apart and read the files using a hard disk BAY?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: yes, so long as you have another system that can read them.
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: there appears to be a simple fix, but you just need a live USB/CD to boot into to do it.
<Platypus2k> paste.ubuntu.com/14141858/
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: I just borrowed a Linux mint live DVD from muh friend. But, it's taking longer time to boot than usual.
<nicomachus> Platypus2k: ' sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source '
<debug0x1> AndChat607476: You might want to try a live disc boot from USB.
<nicomachus> debug0x1: it really doesn't matter all that much, as long as it'll boot.
<AndChat607476> debug0x1: no use. It returns back to the Ubuntu logo.
<debug0x1> What version?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: when you boot, hit "shift" or "esc" from the POST screen so you can tell your BIOS to boot from CD
<Platypus2k> nicomachus: it worked, many thanks! :D
<nicomachus> Platypus2k: \o/ yay
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: hard press or press multiple times?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: I usually just keep hitting the key until it works... but the key may be different for your machine. I will (briefly) say. may take a try or two.
<nicomachus> s/I will/it will/
<Kamiccolo> anyone familiar with repackaging proprietary binary debs would like to comment on what's the common way of dealing with two issues:
<Kamiccolo> 1) Default install target - /opt/* 2) Included ancient libraries of libudev, etc.?
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: maaan! My laptop is 5 years old. I replaced my DVD case 6 months back. I think it is fucked up by now, since the warranty period is 3 months. I'll try USB boot.
<MonkeyDust> AndChat607476  avoid the f word
<AndChat607476> MonkeyDust: Cool. Will do.
<aotea> nicomachus: it worked! Thanks a lot.
<nicomachus> aotea: \o/
<aotea> Not sure I did it all entirely correct seeing my resolutoin is now 800x600 and no longer 1920x1080, so guess something new to try figure out :p
<nicomachus> aotea: what's your graphics setup?
<aotea> nicomachus: nvidia gt 555m
<nicomachus> aotea: and which driver? the nouveau or one of the proprietary options?
<aotea> Think proprietary, not sure, how do I check? Installed them using pre-installed program on Kubuntu
<nicomachus> aotea: system settings --> software & updates --> addtional drivers
<akisam> can I get a controller to work on steam games with playonlinux
<akisam> ?
<nicomachus> akisam: yes. check with the folks in #playonlinux on how to get it set up properly, it can be tricky.
<Geometer> what advantages that Ubuntu has over Windows?
<genii> Freedom
<nicomachus> Geometer: TONS. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and they'll be happy to tell you.
<akisam> nicomachus: thanks
<aotea> nicomachus: "Nvidia binary drivers - version 352.63 from nvidia-352" so I guess no, not using the nouveau from X.org
<polyvisual> Hi, apport-bug is logging a bug to launchpad for me. The bug gets logged OK, but 5 minutes later it gets closed as a useful symbolic stack trace can't be generated.
<nicomachus> aotea: ok, you may try using the nouveau or the 346 if it's listed... that may resolve the issue.
<polyvisual> The message suggests that two packages are missing debug symbols; libevdev2 & nvidia-352
<polyvisual> how do I install the debug symbols for those two packages?
<curlyears> greetings.   got my files backedup to USB, finally
<curlyears> so can sdomeone tell me where the m,ail spool file lives?
<Pici> curlyears: /var/spool/mail/
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<curlyears> w9qbj:  are you a ham?
<cristian_c> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14142715/
<curlyears> thanks, Pici
<w9qbj> curlyears, yes
<curlyears> dagnab it, where does Thunderbird store saved mail?
<w9qbj> curlyears,  mail is stored in /home/your-user-name/.thunderird/some number.default/Mail
<Bendr> Hello
<w9qbj> curlyears,  I should have said  directorys under instad of "in"
<curlyears> thanks, w9qbj.  in that case it is alread y bCKED UP.   *GRIN*
<Bendr> is there a way to fix the problem of Arabic pdfs on Ubuntu?
<w9qbj> ! google-hangout
<nicomachus> Bendr: what is "the problem"?
<Kamiccolo> Bendr, missing fonts? Not sure what problem are You reffering to.
<w9qbj> Where can I find google-hangouts help
<Bendr> yes, the letters are broken and everything is messy
<nicomachus> Bendr: https://askubuntu.com/questions/131738/how-to-show-arabic-properly-in-pdf-files
<Bendr> nicomachus, i found nothing useful there
<Bendr> nicomachus, let me show what's going on
<Bendr> nicomachus, can you see this http://imgur.com/4jvcwn6 ?
<Kamiccolo> If You're creating PDF, why not just freaking embed those fonts?
<nicomachus> Bendr: I dont't speak arabic, so have no idea what that should look like. However, it does look like a font issue.
<Bendr> creating pdf? no
<stephanedemotte>  /nicklist fifo
<Kamiccolo> Is it created with MS Office or something? o_0
<Bendr> nicomachus, but everyone would agree that the those letters are of no language
<Kamiccolo> also, have You tried different viewers like... evince? Which Okular version is that, anyway?
<Bendr> Kamiccolo, yes it might be
<Bendr> Kamiccolo, all of them give the same output
<aotea> nicomachus: ok, can't seem to get the resolution working with either of the drivers, the 346 weren't available but the 340 nvidia one was. Is there an important step I'm missing seeing currently I've only changed drivers and rebooted.
<Bendr> Kamiccolo, latest Okular
<nicomachus> aotea: you may just need to try to manually set resolution with xrandr
<Kamiccolo> Bendr, one of the way  checking and fixing missing fonts issue: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10277418/the-pdf-viewer-evince-on-linux-can-not-display-some-math-symbols-correctly
<Bendr> Kamiccolo, some fonts are required to open this file :/
<RandomNoob> hello guys is this default theme for kyilin? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDA_f2y_WE4
<RandomNoob> and can i install it on regular ubuntu ?
<Bendr> Kamiccolo, anyway, if you can see that IT on the bottom it is ibus i was trying to create input-method switcher i used <Control>Shift but it doesn't seem to work, have you any idea?
<sazawal_> I am having problems with connecting my bluetooth speakers to Ubuntu 14.10. It used to auto connect before when I switched it on. The manual says that it goes into pairing mode automatically, which it did, and it is paired with my computer. But I cannot enable it. Help!
<OerHeks> RandomNoob, install ubuntukylin-wallpapers :-)
<OerHeks> there are more packages ...
<OerHeks> !find ubuntukylin-wallpapers
<ubottu> Found: ubuntukylin-wallpapers, ubuntukylin-wallpapers-saucy, ubuntukylin-wallpapers-trusty, ubuntukylin-wallpapers-utopic, ubuntukylin-wallpapers-vivid
<RandomNoob> OerHeks: i need all theme. found this link http://installion.co.uk/ubuntu/trusty/universe/u/ubuntukylin-theme/install/index.html i want the border colors and the look.
<msev-> https://github.com/mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator/blob/master/images/capitanskiy84x48.bmp can someone analyze this picture and tell me what i need to set to get such a format out (how much bits it is and stuff) please
<RandomNoob> !find ubuntukylin-theme
<ubottu> Found: ubuntukylin-theme
<OerHeks> sure, you can..
<nicomachus> aotea: what's the output of 'xrandr --current'?
<msev-> in gimp that is
<aotea> Though, if I get the correct resolution and no issues running with an older kernel, is it worth the work getting it working on the newer kernel? Why not just set grub to boot the older one by default?
<OerHeks> 64x48.bmp ..
<OerHeks> ow wait, 84x48 :-D
<aotea> nicomachus: give me some moments, just installed the newest proprietary drivers and booted to older kernel just to see it still worked so I could watch anything later in good resolution :p
<Guest93630> здарова
<msev-> yeah but gimp allows only xcf
<nicomachus> !ru | Guest93630
<ubottu> Guest93630: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RandomNoob> Guest93630: privet
<Guest93630> дайте телеграмм
<Guest93630> двинеутся
<msev-> so i dont know how to get bmp out of it
<nicomachus> msev-: File --> Export As... and then select .bmp
<msev-> holy shit i missed that
<msev-> i'm stupid
<nicomachus> language...
<msev-> nicomachus, thanks
<nullkuhl>  i have been trying to understand what this script does but failing , can any one help ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14143394/
<msev-> yeah sorry for faul language but I dunno how i missed that :D
<speaker1234> hi, my t430 running 14.04 started not responding to gui inputs.  I can log in via ssh, or move the mouse but the gui is not responding to mouse clicks or keyboard input.  idears on where I hsould look?
<sazawal_> I am having problems with connecting my bluetooth speakers to Ubuntu 14.10. It used to auto connect before when I switched it on. The manual says that it goes into pairing mode automatically, which it did, and it is paired with my computer. But I cannot enable it. Help!
<aotea> nicomachus: results from xrandr http://termbin.com/3g4u
<nicomachus> aotea: yea... that's not right at all. :)
<mvx> hello
<mvx> hello my friends
<aotea> mvx: hi
<nicomachus> aotea: let's see if it'll let us manually set... try ' xrandr --output LVDS0 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60 '. Keep in mind LVDS0 may be different on yours, LVDS0 is assuming laptop screen.
<nick-8998> How do you smart boot
<nick-8998> How do you smart boot
<aotea> nicomachus: can't seem to figure the name for my screen though, tried LVDS(zero) and (letter o), DVI-(zero) and default :(
<aotea> default gave me "Cannot find mode" the other couldn't find the output and returned "ignoring"
<nicomachus> aotea: there's something we're missing here, because it should listed by the xrandr --current command, but isn't.
<nicomachus> aotea: for reference, here's mine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14143584/
<linuxmaru> good day all^
<linuxmaru> :-D
<curlyears> *wahhhh*
<curlyears> I unplugged my 500GB drive, and installed 14.04.3 to my 3TB drive, no errors issued during install.  When I try to boot, it ives me some error about "improper ELF magic, and drops me into recovery mode.  What should I do?
<curlyears> s/magic/magic"/
<ioria> curlyears, are you 32 or 64 bit ?
<curlyears> on a totally unrelated (and possibly off-topirc) issue, does anyone know what happened to EFnet?
<rossi4life> ciao
<rossi4life> !list
<ubottu> rossi4life: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<linuxmaru> okay
<curlyears> does anyone know a good 3D CAD program for ubuntu that I can export .stl files from for my 3D printer?
<curlyears> preferably one that is freeware
<curlyears> 1804 users!!!!   that's a BIG channel!!!!!!!!!!
<linuxmaru> yes!!
<ioria> !info gmsh
<ubottu> gmsh (source: gmsh): Three-dimensional finite element mesh generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5284 kB, installed size 16700 kB
<curlyears> Other than this one, I don't think I've ever been in a channel with anywhere near this many user, and I have been IRCing since 1984.
<curlyears> thanks, loria
<ioria> !info freecad
<ubottu> freecad (source: freecad): Extensible Open Source CAx program (alpha). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14.3702+dfsg-4 (wily), package size 13139 kB, installed size 59886 kB
<curlyears> again, thanks
<ioria> curlyears, you're welcome
<curlyears> the mesh generator I also need
<cristian_c> ioria: I've pasred the output, but I don't know exactly what I have to do
<ioria> curlyears, for your first issue see this , maybe http://sanketrjain.com/error-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic/
<ioria> cristian_c, can you paste it again , please  ?
<cristian_c> yeah, sure
<curlyears> Resource Limit Exceeded #1  )-:  thanks for the linnkk
<curlyears> oh, it;s ioria, not loria.  sorry
<curlyears> poor eyesight
<ioria> curlyears, that's ok
<cristian_c> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14142715/
<curlyears> be back shortly, I hope
<ioria> cristian_c, that's terrible ... where is dmesg ?
<cristian_c> ioria: I said before, dmesg doesn't exist
<ioria> cristian_c, and kern ?
<ioria> cristian_c, no, ok
<cristian_c> there is kern
 * H3x1Nj3Ct :P
<ioria> cristian_c,  ls -l /bin/dmesg
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ioria: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 52352 ago  5 03:25 /bin/dmesg
<ioria> cristian_c,  and if you run   cat /var/log/dmesg | less     ?
<Pici> 50
<cristian_c> ioria: file or directory not found
<ioria> cristian_c,  ps -A | grep rsyslog
<cristian_c> ioria:  621 ?        00:00:00 rsyslogd
<ioria> cristian_c,  have you done something weird , lately ?
<cristian_c> ioria: yesterday, I saidnI installed fglrx drivers from additional drivers window
<TJ-> ioria: with some releases and the journald changeover there was no /var/log/dmesg; I think 15.04 was the one I noticed with that. It's back with 15.10 though.
<TJ-> cristian_c: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<ioria> TJ-  his /var/log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14142715/
<cristian_c> ioria: then, during reboot, system crashed. After I restored radeon open drivers, dmes and syslog were missing yet
<TJ-> ioria: right, I looked; it looks like a typical 15.04 system using systemd-journald
<ioria> cristian_c,  lsb_release -a
<ioria> cristian_c,  you can try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<ioria> TJ-   i didn't know that. tx
<aotea> Is bumblebee no longer used and replaced with nvidia-prime for linux?
<TJ-> ioria: yes, it caught me out a few times until I dug deeper
<TJ-> aotea: correct
<ioria> ^_°
<cristian_c> ioria: as told many times yesterday, I've already purged fglrx
<ioria> cristian_c,  how ? command line ?
<cristian_c> TJ-: server connection not
<ioria> cristian_c,  lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> errno socket error timed out
<guest2134> curious do all current phone have hardware that support the cdma and gsm based providers? Or are they still spliting phones that can uses only one provider
<guest2134> not provider but cellphone technolgy gsm or cdma variants?
<cristian_c> paste.ubuntu.com seems unreachable
<TJ-> cristian_c: ahhh, yes, its been having a few issues lately
<TJ-> cristian_c: typical it happens when we most want it
<ioria> cristian_c,   lsb_release -a | grep Codename
<cristian_c> ioria: http://pastebin.com/2FLYaRLd
<j3rzu> hi all
<wafflejock> hello j3rzu
<cristian_c> TJ-: I can paste dmesg output in pastebin.com
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1450588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450588 in systemd (Ubuntu) "/var/log/dmesg No Longer Being Updated" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<cristian_c> mmmm
<ioria> won't fix ?  right nearly EOL
<ioria> cristian_c,   wily, wily ....
<cristian_c> uhm
<mJimmer> Hello  there I am making a lib that exposes Qt/Qml to zlib and was wondering if someone can be so kind as to look and see where it is (lz.so) is installed via i386
<mJimmer> maybe /usr/lib/x86_386/   not sure how that works via Ubuntu
<cristian_c> ioria: I understand
<cristian_c> :)
<mJimmer> I know that on my 64 bit machine it is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<ioria> cristian_c,   oh, well... in any case you'll have to upgrade .... :þ
<Pwnna> does anyone here know how to check which DNS server dnsmasq using for a query when you're over a VPN?
<Pwnna> i'm fairly certain that I'm using the ISP's DNS, but I need to make sure.
<TJ-> Pwnna: you can check if NetworkManager told dnsmasq new nameservers by looking in /var/log/syslog
<Pwnna> TJ-: before and after i connect? I'll give it a shot
<mJimmer> NVM looks like it goes to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<Pwnna> does anyone know how to force dnsmasq to only use the VPN DNS? I thought I did this via push dhcp-option dns on the server but evidently not?
<wafflejock> mJimmer: you know what package contains the file? http://packages.ubuntu.com/  can check the file listings there if you can find the package that has it
<TJ-> Pwnna: "grep 'dnsmasq.& using nameserver' /var/log/syslog "
<TJ-> Pwnna: typo, * not &
<Pwnna> TJ-: it looks like it is using both (https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8855113 -- 208 is pushed by VPN)
<Pwnna> and the 10.0.0.1 is local
<tgm4883> wafflejock: you can also check what packages contain a file on that site
<Pwnna> TJ-: so if it using both... is there any way to show a particular query?
<wafflejock> tgm4883: ah never scrolled down :) thanks for the tip
<mJimmer> wafflejock:  thanks it is just so make can find libzlib maybe pckconfig would be even better to use not sure
<TJ-> Pwnna: if NM is managing the connection I think there's an option to replace which can be set in the connection config, but I believe it has to be manually added to the text file with the config in.
<Pwnna> TJ-: like the openvpn client conf  file?
<Pwnna> man this has been a huge security lapse...
<tgm4883> IIRC there is an openvpn option to force all traffic over the VPN
<Pwnna> i thought so too
<Pwnna> on my server config i have
<Pwnna> push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp"
<Pwnna> push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.222.222"
<Pwnna> push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.220.220"
<TJ-> Pwnna: "man 5 NetworkManager.conf", see the 'dns' section, 'dnsmasq' sub-paragraph, and 'split-config' for VPNs; that should help figure it out
<Pwnna> cool. thanks for the help. i'll give it a shot
<TJ-> Pwnna: I think there's still some work to do figuring it out, but I've seen that scenario described on the NM-devel mailing list
<Pwnna> the scenario where you only want to go over VPN?
<Pwnna> TJ-: just to check if i understand this correctly.. "and then update resolv.conf to point to the local" < that means by default DNS goes to local?
<TJ-> Pwnna: that means resolv.conf is configured to use the service provided by NM's private instance of dnsmasq - in orther words: "echo 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " (which is symlinked to  "ln -s ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<ALFA> federica 14 anni
<ALFA> i am italian girl
<nicomachus> !ot | ALFA
<ubottu> ALFA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ALFA> do you want me?
<rww> no, this is an Ubuntu support channel, not OKCupid.
<Jan\> you guys know trick to minimize system CPU usage ?
<bekks> Jan\: No big deal. :)
<Pwnna> lost connection for a minute..
<Pwnna> TJ-: so that paragraph doesn't really say which DNS server dnsmasq forwards to for a particular query oter than that it sometimes may be vpn and sometimes may be local?
<nolsen> How to check what DNS servers am I using?
<Platypus2k> can't figure out ssh.. tried ssh user@domain.com:50022 and ssh user@domain.com -p 50022, but neither works.. I know the domain part and port forward works, because I can ssh from my tablet
<nolsen> (My DNS servers are down and I need to know if its google or my ISP)
<Pwnna> or is it like.. DNS goes to ISP/local first because it is faster and then go to VPN if local returns nothing and VPN DNS returns soomething
<tgm4883> nolsen: click on the network icon then connection information
<nolsen> tgm4883: I'm not on unity desktop.
<nolsen> oh wait
<tgm4883> nolsen: well that's kinda important info, however it should be the same in most if not all ubuntu distros
<Pwnna> is there a way to turn this behaviour off and just force everything to VPN's DNS without resorting to commenting out dns=dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf?
<Pwnna> because i don't manage other people's machines and this will create a security risk for them
<tits123> hi
<tits123> hi
<TJ-> Pwnna: as I say I'm not sure but I know it is possible to configure it so that the VPN nameserver replaces any existing nameserver dnsmasq is using
<TJ-> Pwnna: it's also possible to configure dnsmasq to only query specific nameservers based on the domain
<tits123> hi nolsen
<nolsen> Hi.
<Pwnna> TJ-: i would need to require all to go through VPN...
<tits123> hi Marvin
<Marvin> Hi tits123
<tits123> hi Helvekta
<Pwnna> configuring client machines seems like a nightmare-ish. at this point the only thing i know is to uncomment that line.. maybe i'll try to look for dnsmasq settings as i see the run option for it has a line --conf-dir=/etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<Helvekta> hiya
<tits123> hi mauro_
<tits123> hi Helvekta
<tits123> hi farid__
<mauro_> ciao
<tits123> hi dalmatHG
<nicomachus> let's keep the "hi's" to a minimum, guys...
<tits123> hi mauro__
<tits123> hi garrettr
<nicomachus> tits123: stop.
<genii> tits123: This is a channel for Ubuntu support. If you have some question regarding your Ubuntu you can ask it here. If you have no support issue, join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel instead.
<tits123> hi skapunker
<Pwnna> and it seems that EVEN IF i comment out that dns line... network manager is still pushing the local dns server to /etc/resolv.conf
<Pwnna> which is problematic..
<tits123> hi wonderworld
<genii> tits123: For casual talk, use #ubuntu-offtopic and not this channel.
<tits123> just being friendly
<genii> tits123: This is not the channel to randomly say hello to everyone who enters. It just causes noise.
<tits123> :-(((
<tits123> sorry genii
<[dk00]> Hi
<tits123> hi [dk00]
<tits123> hows it hangin
<[dk00]> So if I use an Ubuntu server, can the host (AWS) see its contents or its data traffic?
<[dk00]> Or the contents of its data traffic?
<[dk00]> Or do I need to encrypt that somehow
<[dk00]> I am super noob btw
<k1l> the one who got physical access to that machine can always see what is on the machine, except when its encrypted.
<[dk00]> It's a fresh ubu server install
<rww> and even if it is encrypted on disk, if you're using it in memory, or if the key is in memory, you're still hosed.
<rww> so yes, AWS would be able to see the contents of an AWS container.
<[dk00]> Is it encrypted?
<[dk00]> Can I prevent that rww
<rww> and as you already got told in #freenode, "by using a third-party service, you HAVE to trust them. the solution to that is to not use a third-party service"
<k1l> [dk00]: the question that you need to decide is: who can you trust not to look into your stuff.
<k1l> if you dont trust AWS, then encrypt or use a different hoster or host yourself.
<simon> Hi, I can't see my usb in file manager
<simon> in dmesg I see "[   42.185119] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk", but I can't see it in file manager
<simon> can someone help me with this pls?
<snockerton> is it possible to use rsyslog to forward logs that were forwarded to it from another box?
<snockerton> i.e. double forward?
<[dk00]> So if I encrypt the server then aws can't see it?
<[dk00]> The contents
<rww> 21:39 < rww> and even if it is encrypted on disk, if you're using it in memory, or if the key is in memory, you're still hosed.
<nicomachus> [dk00]: theoretically they still could pull the key out of memory, if they wanted to badly enough.
<[dk00]> Can that be prevented?
<frostschutz> [dk00], no.
<k1l> [dk00]: since you seem to have super suspicious data, dont host them anywhere else than on your own machine.
<nicomachus> yea, you could not use AWS or host yourself.
<rww> for the nth time, if you're using a third-party system, you have to trust that party. if you don't like that, host it yourself
<[dk00]> I'm trying to be a secure as possible while hosting it there
<k1l> [dk00]: that doesnt match
<[dk00]> Max security at aws
<[dk00]> Sure it does
<rww> what's your threat model here? who are you needing to protect this container against?
<[dk00]> No one specifically
<[dk00]> So u said I can encrypt the disk tho?
<rww> yay masturbatory security :|
<[dk00]> Which would make it harder
<[dk00]> But not impossible
<nicomachus> not touching this... way too sketchy.
<[dk00]> Sketchy?
<[dk00]> Lol
<[dk00]> Thanks for judging
<[dk00]> What else can be encrypted
<[dk00]> Just the disk?
<nicomachus> [dk00]: you're either unnecessarily concerned about AWS getting into your business, or you're concerned because the contents of the AWS server are something that AWS wouldn't want on their servers. so, yes. sketchy.
<[dk00]> Or I just take security seriously
<[dk00]> So stop being an ass
<nicomachus> then don't host on a third party server.
<[dk00]> Did I ask you where to hos
<[dk00]> host
<nicomachus> [dk00]: try ##security.
<frostschutz> aws is super expensive anyhow
<[dk00]> They have a free tier
<k1l> [dk00]: as a user who is already annoying with asking the same question that was already answered 10 times i would not start to call other names.
<rww> I'm noting that this seems to have been triggered by [dk00] realizing IRCCloud can read his IRC traffic. It's unlikely he's hosting anything important on AWS.
<rww> or sketchy, for that matter
<[dk00]> I am not
<rww> It is, however, a complete waste of time, since Amazon doesn't care about his IRC traffic.
<[dk00]> But disk encryption sounds like something that could be useful
<TJ-> disk ecnryption only protects when the server is powered down
<[dk00]> No such thing as memory encryption?
<slifeet> Where would the key be kept if the memory was encrypted?
<k1l> i dont know how usefull that is on a virtual server at all.
<thegreen2undred> I'd love to talk about theoretically creating a ram disk that comsumes 99% of ram & setting it as swap space, theoretically then 99% of memory contents could maybe be encrypted
<[dk00]> No idea
<[dk00]> I am a noob
<jefffan24> I have 2 hard drives, and one has hte bootloader the other ubuntu. The one with the bootloader is going bad.  Got a partition created on ubuntu drive and everything was going well until I ran boot-repair its now stuck at `Purge kernels then reinstall last kernel sdb1 (ins). this may require several minutes`.  Any ideas what to do to fix this
<jefffan24> Its been stuck at that step for over an hour
<thegreen2undred> but that would be extremely academic and not practically possible
<thegreen2undred> the only benefit would be protection from someone hacking the path between cpu & ram anyway which would be easier to solve with an iron box
<jefffan24> I've got a boot-info url if that would help anyone at all
<Alukard> hello
<thegreen2undred> and it would only be hackable at that level in fictional writing
<Alukard> !list
<ubottu> Alukard: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Alukard> XD
<thegreen2undred> jefffan24 you can grub-install to a new partition on a different drive, grub update on your existing location wouldnt help with the hardware failure
<jefffan24> I'm running this from a live cd
<jefffan24> forgot to mention that
<jefffan24> thegreen2undred, if I run grub install on that partition, will that handle the MBR and making that drive bootable?
<thegreen2undred> then grub-install is definitely going to be your go-to, do you have space on your good drive to make a boot partition?
<[dk00]> Ok so how do I encrypt the disk?
<jefffan24> yeah its already made
<neredsenvy> Anyone know a fix for lightdm white screen problem. Tried rebooting lightdm to no success.
<neredsenvy> Happens every time I use a second screen
<jefffan24> shrunk sdb1 (took forever) then prepended a partition of 1GB
<jefffan24> and made it ext4
<thegreen2undred> MBR/gpt (partition table) is already in place if you have a partition on the drive, we wont be dealing with that unles you are working with an empty disk
<jefffan24> its now sdb3
<Bashing-om> jefffan24: Is the liveDVD the same release as theat of the installed 'buntu ? - then intall grub to sdb's MBR . reset bios to boot from that 3nd hard drive .
<neredsenvy> This morning I installed gdm uninstalled it cuss it did not work correctly, reenabled lightdm it worked used 2nd monitor now it happened again.
<thegreen2undred> i cant google it at the moment but it will be something to the effect of : grub-install /dev/sdb3
<jefffan24> Bashing-om, they are both 14.04 I'm not sure about the minor versoin
<jefffan24> and is it alright ot just stop the boot repair?
<thegreen2undred> google that command and you should be able to find some helpful context
<thegreen2undred> then you'll maybe want to run sudo grub-update (sorry if my commands are only loosley accurate) not on my own machine to verify
<Bashing-om> jefffan24: That will be fine, next is how is sdb partitioned ? GPT does require a /boot partition .
<TJ-> thegreen2undred: jefffan24 it is VERY unlikely you want to install grub to a partition with "grub-install /dev/sdb3" - that will not work
<jefffan24> Bashing-om, sdb3 is 1GB its the first partition in the list, then sdb1 883GB, then sdb2 (extended) > sdb5 swap.
<thegreen2undred> TJ- i'm a bit weak on my boot partition work, none else was responding so i offered google'able answers
<jefffan24> thanks for your help thegreen2undred appreciate it :)
<thegreen2undred> jefffan24, besides getting grub installed to that partition you can use gparted to enable the boot flag
<Bashing-om> jefffan24: You make up that sdb1 partition ? .. best show us the partitioning ' pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<TJ-> jefffan24: I think what you need is to ensure there's a file-system in /dev/sdb3, mount it to some mountpoint, then do something like "grub-install --boot-directory /path/to/mountpoint/of/sdb3 /dev/sdb "
<jefffan24> TJ-, ext4
<thegreen2undred> ha, so it will be more in the form of grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/OS /dev/sdb3
<Bashing-om> jefffan24: TJ- wrote the book on booting . we follow his guidance .
<TJ-> thegreen2undred: NO! forget /dev/sdb3 that is wrong, it should be /dev/sdb
<thegreen2undred> thanks for the input
<jefffan24> ok Bashing-om thanks, just for reference here is that `sudo parted -l` output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14148491
<TJ-> thegreen2undred: the device passed to "grub-install" is where the MBR boot-strap code goes. "--boot-directory X" sets the location where grub-install copies its modules.
<TJ-> jefffan24: I missed the earlier discussions; is the the disk partitioned with GPT, or MSDOS/MBR ?
<thegreen2undred> TJ- awesome, that helps make sense of some things I was missing
<jefffan24> partition table is msdos? I'm not sure exactly if that's what you are looking for
<Bashing-om> TJ-: jefffan24 " Partition Table: msdos " . :)
<[dk00]> So guys is there anything I do to scramble the memory?
<TJ-> thegreen2undred: if you're interested https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, so, when 'grub-install' does its thing it needs somewhere to put its core.img, which is approx 1MB in size. Often that is in 'spare' sectors before the first partition, unless you've reserved a partition for it especially.
<thegreen2undred> TJ- bookmarked and btw its beautiful
<jefffan24> TJ-, reserved a partition for it specifically
<TJ-> jefffan24: looking at your parted output
<TJ-> jefffan24: It's not quite as you need it to slip GRUB boot in there; can we get some more detail with "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sdb unit s print )"
<TJ-> jefffan24: grub-install needs to separate spaces: 1. for core.img (~1MB), and 2. for the grub modules (usually mounted at /boot/grub/)
<jefffan24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14148781 <--- TJ- the command you told me to run
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, measurements are all in sectors (s) now; we can see the partitions start at 2048, and with the MBR in sector 0, that leaves plenty of 'spare' sectors in-between for GRUB to slip its core.img, so that's #1 solved.
<TJ-> jefffan24: so /dev/sdb3 can be used for GRUB's 'root' file-system.
<TJ-> jefffan24: is /dev/sdb3 file-system currently mounted?
<jefffan24> no but it can be
<wligtenberg> I have just installed clamav on my server, but freshclam is failing to get the update
<TJ-> jefffan24: just so i understand; Are you wanting to make /dev/sdb independently boot an OS installed in /dev/sdb1 ?
<jpmh> is there something equivalent to boxtrapper that is available for ubuntu?
<jefffan24> TJ-, yes
<jefffan24> and sdb3 is now mounted
<TJ-> jefffan24: and you're currently using a Live ISO boot?
<jefffan24> livecd
<TJ-> jefffan24: same thing :)
<jefffan24> but yeah
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, let's do this via a chroot (change root) to do it properly
<TJ-> jefffan24: "sudo mkdir /target"
<SPF> hi, in order to make virtualbox work I have to do sudo chmod 666 /dev/sda*. This is only recently probably due updates ?
<TJ-> jefffan24: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /target"
<TJ-> jefffan24: "sudo umount /dev/sdb3"
<jefffan24> TJ-, sdb1 was already mounted (I think from boot-repair) I didn't do it
<jefffan24> should I unmount it first?
<TJ-> jefffan24: umount it
<TJ-> jefffan24: we don't want to get confused. We want to end up with the root file-system of sdb1 at /target/
<tittybot69> join #tf2
<jefffan24> its saying sdb1 is busy
<jefffan24> probably from the failed boot-repair
<TJ-> jefffan24: you have tools open in the mountpoint
<TJ-> jefffan24: possible need to "cd /" or close a GUI file-browser?
<jefffan24> only thing open is the terminal
<TJ-> jefffan24: try "sudo umount --lazy /dev/sdb1"
<jefffan24> unrecognized option --lazy
<TJ-> jefffan24: which ubuntu release is that? "cat /etc/issue"
<jefffan24> 14.04.3
<TJ-> jefffan24: Ahh, then it doesn't have the long option; use "sudo umount -l /dev/sdb1"
<jefffan24> that worked :)
<TJ-> jefffan24: now "mount" may show that /dev/sdb1 is no longer mounted
<jefffan24> ok sdb1 is now mounted at target
<TJ-> jefffan24: Good, that's the one we want. if you do "ls -l" you see all the root-file-system directories like bin/, usr/ var/ etc/ ?
<jefffan24> Yup
<jefffan24> it also has boot and boot_bak with boot_bak created today, just incase that matter
<jefffan24> s
<TJ-> jefffan24: that's good, full steam ahead now. We'll mount the kernel file-systems first with
<TJ-> jefffan24: "for N in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$N /target/$N; done "
<TJ-> jefffan24: and now we'll enter into that system properly with "sudo chroot /target" - at this point you're 'root' in the 'broken' system
<jefffan24> and I just type that for and do in the command line on one line correct?
<TJ-> jefffan24: yes, type everything inside the double-quotes I use
<TJ-> jefffan24: but not the double-quotes themselves
<DirtyCajun> what is a great free monitoring tool for ubuntu server? I need to be able to see the info realtime preferrably on a webpage, i need processes cpu/mem load and network utilization
<jefffan24> TJ-, so should I run chroot before or after the forcommand?
<daftykins> that in itself is a big waste of resources
<TJ-> jefffan24: in the order I give you the commands :)
<TJ-> jefffan24: so, *before*
<jefffan24> mount: mount point /target/dev/ptr does not exist
<TJ-> jefffan24: sorry, *AFTER* !!!
<TJ-> jefffan24: you're confusing me now ... lets start again, ignore stuff you've already done!
<TJ-> jefffan24: "for N in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$N /target/$N; done " (it's pts not ptr - you have a typo)
<jefffan24> thanks
<jefffan24> totally missed that
<TJ-> jefffan24: then, after that, "sudo chroot /target"
<TJ-> jefffan24: you should be able to copy-paste these commands if you're IRC-ing from the LiveCD
<jefffan24> I'm not
<jefffan24> I'm ircing from my laptop
<TJ-> jefffan24: ahhh, drat :)
<jefffan24> but command ran cleanly with the typo fixed
<TJ-> jefffan24: is that other PC connected to a network?
<jefffan24> yup
<TJ-> jefffan24: ok, that could be useful later. Do the 'chroot' and we'll check
<jefffan24> did the chroot
<TJ-> jefffan24: "ping -nc5 8.8.8.8" to check there's basic connectivity to the Internet
<jefffan24> successful pings
<TJ-> jefffan24: and now lets check name resolving: "ping -c5 google-public-dns-a.google.com"
<TJ-> jefffan24: that's the same target but by name
<jefffan24> looks good
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, now lets try to update its package lists "apt-get update"
<jefffan24> done and successful
<TJ-> jefffan24: so, lets see if we can install a helper: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<ohgodpleasehelp> Hello, does anyone have experience with SourceTree/Git? I wanted to back up my project by creating a repo for it, so I clicked 'Create New Repo', selected my files, clicked 'Commit', and now my entire project is back to its starting point. I went to Remote Branches and found my files under a branch under 'uncommitted changes'. I right clicked it and clicked 'reset current branch to this commit'. What do I do from this point?
<jefffan24> TJ-, successfully install
<simon235> Hi, when installing from usb, I don't see my ssd. I've followed this guide: http://superuser.com/questions/863073/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-see-my-ssd-drive/863086#863086 , but I got this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'."
<ohgodpleasehelp> This was also the only copy of the project I had from this point. 3 months work is now just sitting in this branch and I'm not able to access it in my files anymore
<nicomachus> ohgodpleasehelp: try asking in #github
<ohgodpleasehelp> Thanks
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, let me see some diag info: "pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab; dpkg -l 'linux*' )"
<simon235> Hi, when installing from usb, I don't see my ssd. I've followed this guide: http://superuser.com/questions/863073/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-see-my-ssd-drive/863086#863086 , but I got this error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.". Then I've followed this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb/333011 , but still got the same error. Someone knows how to fix
<jefffan24> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14149842/
<simon235> sorry for double posting, I've accidently click ENTER (new keyboard)
<daftykins> simon235: sounds like a corrupt download or bad flash drive write
<daftykins> simon235: does it work in another PC, your drive?
<simon235> daftykins: do you mean my SSD Drive?
<TJ-> jefffan24: "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sdb )"
<daftykins> simon235: no the flash drive you booted from
<simon235> daftykins: or USB?
<daftykins> i'd say SSD for SSD
<simon235> daftykins: yes, it works on other devices.
<jefffan24> TJ-, "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<TJ-> simon235: is the 'SSD' on an Intel caching controller? We've seen those before, and there's some complicated BIOS/firmware changes required to use that device as  a regular device
<daftykins> simon235: are you attempting to dualboot beside an existing Windows? might be a normal vs. EFI booting situation there
<TJ-> jefffan24: sorry, my fault. "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sdb* )"
<simon235> daftykins: yes, I do
<jefffan24> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14149942/
<simon235> TJ-: I don't know what is "Intel caching controller", so I don
<simon235> so I don't know if this is true
<TJ-> jefffan24: looking good so far; now let's mount those /etc/fstab entries with "mount -a"
<ohgodpleasehelp> Is there anyone with Sourcetree experience who can help me? Noone is #github is answering and I'm asbolutely terrified my project is gone
<TJ-> jefffan24: at this point "mount" should show that /dev/sdb3 is on /boot
<jefffan24> TJ-, yup
<simon235> daftykins: Do you have any idea how to solve this?
<daftykins> !efi | simon235 have a read about EFI vs. legacy boot
<ubottu> simon235 have a read about EFI vs. legacy boot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> ohgodpleasehelp: I wasn't aware there was a Linux Sourcetree client
<ohgodpleasehelp> @TJ- There isn't, I'm on Windows. I assume it's similar to any Git UI
<daftykins> ohgodpleasehelp: why are you in an ubuntu channel to ask?
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, good. Now let's install the kernel packages as a prerquisite for GRUB: "apt-get install linux-generic"
<ohgodpleasehelp> daftykins The issue is more related to git than Sourcetree
<TJ-> ohgodpleasehelp: you'd best ask Atlassian
<daftykins> amusingly my mate used to be the OS X dev for that product ;)
<daftykins> ohgodpleasehelp: my point is how wrong it is for an Ubuntu channel :D
<jefffan24> TJ-, done
<TJ-> jefffan24: good, now let's try for GRUB: "apt-get install grub-pc"
<jefffan24> already at the newest version
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, so "grub-install /dev/sdb" then, if all OK, "update-grub"
<Guest15186> hello how do I enlarge the font on here ?
<wafflejock> Guest15186: depends on your IRC client
<jefffan24> TJ-, installing for i386-pc platform, is that normal for a 64bit install?
<k1l> Guest15186: look into the settings of the client you are using
<jefffan24> or does it even matter
<genii> jefffan24: For GRUB thats normal
<Guest15186> thank you
<TJ-> jefffan24: yes, GRUB is 32-bit only
<jefffan24> good to know
<TJ-> jefffan24: as in, for BIOS boots, it operates in 32-bit protected mode
<jefffan24> ahh makes sense
<TJ-> jefffan24: for grub-efi it is 64-bit
<jefffan24> update-grub finished successfully
<TJ-> jefffan24: now let's check the config it generated: "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<jefffan24> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14150195/
<TJ-> jefffan24: did you want the Windows on sda to be in that GRUB boot menu on sdb ?
<jefffan24> No that drive is getting pulled
<jefffan24> Its the one that is going bad
<Guest15186> that's better
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, then do "echo 'GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true' >> /etc/default/grub" (make SURE to use >> not >  so it appends not overwrites)
<TJ-> jefffan24: then redo "update-grub"
<ohgodpleasehelp> I'll send anyone who can privately help me recover my files $15 in bitcoin if that helps
<jefffan24> TJ-, done
<TJ-> jefffan24: OK, in theory its ready to boot from now
<jefffan24> TJ-, time to test then?
<TJ-> jefffan24: remove external boto devices, set BIOS boot order so sdb is first, and test
<MACscr> How can i troubleshoot this log entry?
<MACscr> kernel: [517697.997278] type=1400 audit(1450824802.260:19803): apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" profile="lxc-container-default" pid=16698 comm="ps" requested_mask="trace" denied_mask="trace" peer="unconfined"
<MACscr> I have no idea what container is even causing the issue
<Guest15186> can I change my nick ?
<TJ-> MACscr: check the pid
<MACscr> TJ-: but its already gone
<mint_> I'm running linux mint from a live usb and i find it's a little slow. Anyone know if it's because it's through a live usb that it's slow?
<CubeIX> Guest15186: /nick
<TJ-> MACscr: comm=ps suggests it was /bin/ps
<k1l> !mint | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<simon> daftykins, do you know if I'll choose "enable CSM" it'll help somehow?
<Guest15186> thank you
<k1l> mint_: just use the mint channels that are made autojoin on your irc client.
<mint_> thanks
<MACscr> TJ-: yep, but i still have no idea why that would cause an apparmor issue or what container its from
<daftykins> simon: you must boot and install ubuntu in the same mode as the Windows there already is
<TJ-> MACscr: you ran 'ps' on the host as UID 0 ?
<curlyears> k1l:  believe it or not, no joy.  )-:
<MACscr> TJ-: huh? i am not doing anything manually to cause it. this issue is happening though a few dozen times an hour
<curlyears> hi, TJ-
<Guest15186> done
<k1l> curlyears: set the sdb to be the firs in boot order in bios
<k1l> *first
<TJ-> MACscr: ok, so something else is running 'ps' from a script maybe? maybe you've installed some monitoring tooling?
<curlyears> K1`l:   I beleive it is, but how do I contorl whish HDD the BIOS boots from?   the only choices I seem to had are hdd or other non-hdd devices
<jefffan24> TJ-, grub came up and I am current logged into my existing ubuntu instance.
<jefffan24> Thank you so much!
<simon> daftykins, in the installation wizard, when I clicked "Next" I saw an confirmation about "efi mode" or "uefi mode" (I don't remember exactly). I clicked "Go Back" because I wanted to change something in the previous screen, and now I can't see this dialog anymore
<simon> daftykins, not even after reboot
<k1l> curlyears: look into the biod settings or see if there is a "what to boot from menu" when you press f10 or f12 or such (look into the handbook)
<simon> daftykins, do you have an idea how to restore this dialog?
<daftykins> simon: which install wizard? if you ran wubi.exe to install ubuntu from inside windows, we don't support that
<Guest97245> that's better
<curlyears> k1l:  that's what I'm telling you, there doesn't appear to be any control over WHICH hdd it boots from
<k1l> curlyears: i doubt that.
<simon> daftykins, the install wizard that comes when I choose "Install Ubuntu" in the boot menu
<curlyears> k1l: alll it letsa me do is choose the boot order
<MACscr> TJ-: i have like 12 containers, and every container does have check_mk and snmp running
<daftykins> simon: ah, well the link i gave you should have explained the difference between booting your USB flash drive as EFI or not
<MACscr> but i have no idea why their would be any issues running ps commands in a container
<TJ-> jefffan24: great to hear, that was pretty easy :)
<MACscr> they are all privileged containers as well
<MACscr> whats the point of this audit trail if it doesnt give me a way to find out exactly what caused it?
<MWM> Im going to move my intiallation to a new HDD but Im concerned that I may botch the process.  Surefire tutorial somewhere?  Ive heard to sue dd Im nearly certain I will botch that one
<TJ-> MACscr: it'll be some tight apparmor profile obviously - looks pretty sensible not allowing 'trace' by default. Check the apparmor profiles themselves
<simon> daftykins, from your link "- If the BIOS is set up to boot the CD in UEFI mode, then you will see the screen below:". This is what I see. But I still can't see the SSD.
<daftykins> MWM: clonezilla
<MACscr> grr, i dont know crap about apparmor
<TJ-> MACscr: that audit message gives you everything you need to sort it
<TJ-> MACscr: as it says, the profile blocking access is "lxc-container-default" - and you know it's DENYing "trace" too,
<daftykins> simon: are you typing from that live session now? (boot to 'try' mode)
<MWM> daftykins: is clonzilla idiotproof ?  alternatively can I use dd and move it to an existing drive in the system and then remove the old one ?  Will I still boot afterwords?
<daftykins> is the new drive bigger?
<MWM> daftykins: very much so.
<simon> daftykins, right now I'm chatting from another PC. why?
<curlyears> k1l:  I'll go try looking for that option, but I don't thinkn it's there
<TJ-> MACscr: looking at the apparmor profiles the lxc seems to start with /etc/apparmor.d/lxc-containers >> /etc/apparmor.d/lxc/lxc-default
<daftykins> simon: you can run some commands from the terminal to check what it sees
<daftykins> MWM: come online from a live session then you can dd the two disks direct.
<TJ-> right! back to my coding
<MWM> daftykins:  then I can just pull the old disk and reboot? or will I ahve to change UUID in the fstab or something?
<MWM> thanks BTW
<daftykins> MWM: one step at a time.
<daftykins> right now you've got a map showing you where the bridge is, lets walk up to it first ;)
<simon235> daftykins: OK, now I'm typing from the live session
<MACscr> TJ-: what does this part mean? peer="unconfined"
<MACscr> i do have two lxc guests with "lxc.aa_profile = unconfined" in their lxc_name/config profiles
<daftykins> simon235: in a terminal, run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MWM> not going to be making the swtich for a few days yet.  Im just making sure I dont botch the job right now.  Ill drop back in when Ive done the work in dd.  Thanks
<simon235> daftykins: It says "Use netcat."
<daftykins> simon235: alternatively then, "sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<simon235> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14151078/
<Platypus2k> can't figure out ssh.. tried ssh user@domain.com:50022, ssh user@domain.com -p 50022 and ssh -p 50022 user@domain.com, but neither works.. I know the domain part and port forward works, because I can ssh from my tablet
<daftykins> simon235: mmm sure enough a 1TB storage disk only; what make + model system is this?
<daftykins> Platypus2k: don't try and get it all at once, see if it gets through without specifying a user to start with
<daftykins> also consider -vv on ssh to have more idea what it's trying
<simon235> daftykins: it is asus g752. Is this what you mean?
<daftykins> yep, lets see
<Platypus2k> different usernames and nonstandard ports. thanks for verbose tip
<simon235> daftykins: btw, do you know how to prevent the data from live sessions to be saved? I missed a dialog about efi/uefi when I first came into the installation wizard. Then anytime I restart I have my checkbox/radio buttons pre-chosen in the wizard
<simon235> and it remembers I accidently clicked
<daftykins> Platypus2k: i know but you don't need to get the user right to see the prompt comes up, if you're not getting that far - so try e.g. "ssh hostname -p 50022" and "ssh hostname:50022" with no user stuff
<simon235> "cancel" on uefi/efi dialog
<daftykins> simon235: live sessions don't save anything
<daftykins> unless you made the drive 'persistent'
<Platypus2k> it managed to resovle the ip from the domain name I gave it, still times out
<simon235> daftykins: idk, maybe it saves on the USB or something, but I have the browser history from the previous session.
<daftykins> simon235: can you share "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<simon235> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14151287/
<daftykins> yep your drive is persistent, you'd need to remake it
<shadow2> huh
<simon235> daftykins: what does it mean?
<daftykins> it stores changes, so you'd need to wipe it and recreate
<shadow2> have i manage to change my nick at last hehe
<shadow2> wow
<daftykins> simon235: it looks like that laptop comes with a 128GB SSD, if so i would not try and adjust the size of that - as 128 is barely enough for Windows on its' own
<simon235> daftykins: What if I'll put Windows OS on 50 GB SSD, and windows data on HDD?
<simon235> daftykins: (logging out, speak to "simon" instead")
<curlyears> k1l:  as I thought.  I went through every menu in my BIOS, no option for choosing which drive to boot from
<daftykins> simon: no, 128GB is barely enough for just Windows' install
<curlyears> I could try disconnecting the othwer drive for n ow
<k1l> curlyears: then see the handbook which key to press to get to the boot menu to choose
<xcelq> daftykins:  if you do windows + linux 250gb
<xcelq> for each
<curlyears> ]'j1l:  the motherboad handbook?
<k1l> curlyears: yes
<curlyears> k1l
<simon> daftykins, why windows need so much space for OS only without data?
<daftykins> xcelq: it's a 128GB SSD beside a 1TB HDD, i don't see what you mean :)
<curlyears> OK, that's on a CD, so off I go again.  this is getting quite tedious, it takes a considerable to to boot from the Live CD
<daftykins> simon: because in time it'll grow. i would not attempt to resize it, in fact i think ubuntu is badly suited to put on that system at all
<curlyears> k1l:  I aM QUITE CERTAIN YOU ARE FINDING THIS TEDIOUS AS WLL
<curlyears> well
<k1l> curlyears: its not rocket science. you could press f10 or f12 or esc or such to test which key it is
<curlyears> soww for all caps
<curlyears> OK
<daftykins> simon: i think the SSD in that laptop is too new for ubuntu to make use of, anyway
<simon> daftykins, why?
<daftykins> simon: because it's likely M.2 PCI-Express and it isn't supported well yet, in your dmesg i can only see the DVD and 1TB HDD get detected
<daftykins> one moment let me check with someone
<simon> I aim to use mostly Ubuntu, and barely use windows, so I guess it won't grow rapidly
<simon> daftykins, ^^
<daftykins> simon: then it's too new for Linux i'm afraid
<daftykins> simon: can you run "lspci -nnk | pastebinit" from the live session?
<shadow2> now that i got established in here for the first time is it normal to ask where ppl are from etc ?
<simon235> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14151998/
<daftykins> shadow2: no, support only in here - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<bazhang> shadow2, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<shadow2> I've not been here before
<TJ-> daftykins: simon235 I don't see any PCI-connected storage there, nothing reporting on the PCIe bus
<Bashing-om> shadow2: Yhis channle is ubuntu support only. palaver in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<daftykins> TJ-: could it be hiding from that persistent wily flash drive? i'm convinced it has one, as such a gaming spec laptop wouldn't come with just the 1TB mechanical
<simon235> daftykins: TJ- , I'm sure I have the SSD. I have Windows installed on it.
<almark> maybe a lshw will show it ...
<TJ-> daftykins: simon235 anything connected on PCI/e will show up even if no drivers are available.
<daftykins> simon235: can you go back to Windows and run crystaldiskinfo and screenshot to imgur.com of the SSD?
<TJ-> simon235: daftykins as I said earlier; we've seen similar systems where the SSD is actually on a special Intel caching controller and is not seen directly by the OS
<simon235> TJ-: daftykins yes sure
<simon235> in a min
<daftykins> might be a newer arm of the chipset RAID tech that i've not seen yet if so
<TJ-> simon235: daftykins asus web-site is terrible; all the Support links (drivers, etc) are broken
<daftykins> their US one seemed down for me a moment ago, kept hiding things
<simon235_> TJ-: What did you ask to printscreen?
<TJ-> simon235_: I think daftykins  did that
<daftykins> simon235: yeah it was me, download crystaldiskinfo
<daftykins> http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/Notebooks/Asus/G752VT/cdmc.png
<daftykins> pretty certain it's a freestanding non-obfuscated drive, how odd
<simon235_> daftykins: https://imgur.com/1a15G6t
<simon235_> daftykins: I don't think this is the right screen
<daftykins> wow so even crystaldiskinfo can't see it!
<zwischenzug> hello.  i've never touched the kernel or kernel configs before, and am a bit over my head.  i want to enable "CONFIG_MEMCG_KMEM" and "CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED".  i've added "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="cgroup_enable=memory swapaccount=1" to `etc/default/grub`, updated grub, and rebooted.  i see "cgroup_enable=memory swapaccount=1" in /proc/cmdline, but CONFIG_MEMCG_KMEM is still not enabled, according to /boot/config-3.1
<zwischenzug> 3.0-24-generic
<daftykins> simon235_: and if you run "diskmgmt.msc" ? do you see C:? or even just in the 'This PC' view? (alt+print-screen captures just the active window)
<genii> zwischenzug: Read up on sysctl.conf
<daftykins> zwischenzug: 3.13.0-24? that's old
<jonny5000> hello just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a lenovo yoga 13 and it does not recognize pointer device (trackpad) any help?
<simon235_> daftykins: screenshoting in windows is a nightmare :(
<daftykins> no it's not
<simon235_> daftykins: https://imgur.com/PsVyg9O
<zwischenzug> daftykins, i'm on 14.04, should i update my kernel?
<daftykins> err the detail is too hidden, simon235_
<daftykins> zwischenzug: yeah you should be on 3.13.0-73 or 74 by now
<daftykins> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.74.80 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> 74 yep
<TJ-> simon235_: we need to see the detail for Disk 1
<k1l> zwischenzug: is this a vps?
<simon235_> daftykins: TJ- : Better this way? https://imgur.com/mbIe0JE
<zwischenzug> k1l, no.
<k1l> zwischenzug: so its your machine? and its a regular machine? with no reason for a specific kernel? (like arm or mips or such)
<TJ-> simon235_: Yes, can you drill down on Disk 1 menus to get more info on the device itself
<zwischenzug> k1l, yes, my machine (running as a x86-64 vm)
<daftykins> ok looks like crystaldiskinfo just doesn't support the NVMe SSD yet
<k1l> zwischenzug: then install "linux-generic" which will bring you the regular 14.04 kernel.
<k1l> hmm, might be due  to your vm method that its on 3.0 kernel
<simon235_> TJ-: Do you want to see "properties"? Which tab?
<TJ-> simon235_: it might be better to go into the Windows Device Manager, expand the tree down to the SSD device, and screenshot so we can see how Windows sees it connected. Then go to the Properties tab of the SSD itself, and get the device ID (vendor and product)
<daftykins> simon235_: the samsung name should show up under storage in device manager -> devmgmt.msc
<daftykins> 'Disk drives'
<TJ-> simon235_: we're mostly interested in how the SSD is connected to the motherboard devices
#ubuntu 2015-12-23
<simon235_> TJ-: daftykins https://imgur.com/KeQ8WED
<afjjfjsad> Does anyone know why when ubuntu-installer starts via PXE, the text gets all jacked up and garbled?
<afjjfjsad> I've tried setting it to 9600, 19200, 57600, 115200
<afjjfjsad> all of them do the same
<daftykins> simon235_: i'm starting to agree with TJ- that this one must have a BIOS setting that could be hiding the SSD from Ubuntu - though undoing it would likely mean losing the Windows install entirely, so you might want to back it up if you want (though win10 can be downloaded easily from Microsoft)
<TJ-> simon235_: OK, no goto the "Details" tab, and find the vendor and product IDs (4 hexadecimal digits each)
<TJ-> daftykins: it's on Bus 7 according to that
<afjjfjsad> http://imgur.com/0ALFLGV <--- this is what the install screen looks like when it starts
<daftykins> TJ-: 3 turn up at once whenever i'm waiting ;)
<afjjfjsad> I've tried passing various options to the kernel: nomodeset, noplymouth, etc etc
<TJ-> daftykins: that must be the Windows SCSI/ATA bus, not PCI domain/bus though, so we still need to see a screenshot of the Device Manager device tree with the leafs expanded down to that device, to make sense of it
<nicomachus> afjjfjsad: are you installing from a USB or Disk?
<afjjfjsad> PXE
<daftykins> afjjfjsad: that looks virtualised, more than just PXE
<jonny5000> ANYONE?   just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a lenovo yoga 13 and it does not recognize pointer device (trackpad) any help?
<afjjfjsad> it's PXE to a headless server
<daftykins> jonny5000: no idea but you can begin picking through /var/log/Xorg.0.log to identify it
<afjjfjsad> I'm trying to use the serial port as a console on the headless server, so the concept would be the same as virtualization
<afjjfjsad> but it's all real hardware
<nicomachus> jonny5000: you can try some of the things suggested here as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<TJ-> daftykins: I'm wondering if acpi_osi magic is needed to enable the device
<jonny5000> thanks.  will look.  relative novice with ubuntu
<raymondillo>  /quit
<TJ-> simon235_: daftykins: dmesg shows e.g. "\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID"
<daftykins> ooh
<TJ-> simon235_: daftykins and "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored" ... so it'll be in "fail-safe' minimal mode
<jonny5000> nicomachus, thank you.  relative novice here
<afjjfjsad> ive tried searching around, the closest I could find were some centos people talking about anaconda jacking up the baud rate, so that's why I tried the 4 different values
<TJ-> daftykins: what's the betting it needs "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" or similar?
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> how annoying
<simon235_> TJ-: I don't find "Provider ID" nor "vendor", just "Provider" (Microsoft)
<daftykins> out of interest is the driver provided by samsung?
<TJ-> simon235_: It'll be buried in the values for one of the combo-box entries on the Details tab. As you select different combo-box names, the values will appear in the text box below
<nicomachus> jonny5000: np, if you have questions after trying a few of those things just speak up. :)
<xcelq> daftykins: which one?
<TJ-> daftykins: are you able to tell simon235_ what the label of that combo-box is, and which item name in it is the one showing the PCI IDs ?
<daftykins> mmm possibly, lets see
<krampuss> is it safe to resize my /boot partition?
<TJ-> afjjfjsad: you say its a PXE boot; do you mean it's using a netconsole?
<jonny5000> nicomachus, none of it makes much sense to me.  i looked at the webpage and it seems to tell me whether my trackpad is identified, which it does seem to be.  it just doesnt work.  that website didnt get into how to make it work.  i am now looking at the var/log file and have no idea what i am looking for !
<nicomachus> jonny5000: ok, np. can you paste the output of 'xinput list' to a pastebin and link here?
<simon235_> TJ-: daftykins sent you share screen links
<daftykins> simon235_: on the "Details" tab my SSD has "Device instance path" which has a long string with info
<jonny5000> nicomachus, in the var/log file i see a whole bunch of lines about synaptics and i think my trackpad is SynPS/2
<jonny5000> nicomachus, yes
<daftykins> xcelq: not sure what you're asking, sorry.
<afjjfjsad> TJ-: I'm using PXE to load ubuntu-installer which i copied out of install/netboot/ubuntu-installer on the ubuntu server 14.04.3 amd64 iso
<simon235_> daftykins: SCSI\DISK&VEN_NVME&PROD_SAMSUNG_MZVLV128\4&E84421F&0&070000
<simon235_> TJ-: ^^
<afjjfjsad> http://www.tecmint.com/add-ubuntu-to-pxe-network-boot/ <-- like this
<krampuss> full question: is it safe to resize my /boot partition if i'm using full disk encryption, and i'm not taking from my unalocated memory (~2mb)
<daftykins> TJ-: is the above what you wanted?
<TJ-> afjjfjsad: if you're using the serial console, firstly you'll have set GRUB to use terminal_input serial, terminal_output serial, and on the screen client you'll probably need the "istrip" option
<afjjfjsad> TJ-: I don't mind not seeing grub on the console, right now I'm just trying to get the installer to load without jacking up the text
<TJ-> simon235_: daftykins yes, that no :)
<jonny5000> nicomachus, http://pastebin.com/Mnh2L6nX
<afjjfjsad> I'm passing console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200 to the kernel
<afjjfjsad> via "apped" in my pxelinux.cfg
<afjjfjsad> append*
<TJ-> simon235_: daftykins that's showing us the vendor is likely the 'standard' NVMe class driver
<nicomachus> jonny5000: ok, enter: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 1
<TJ-> simon235_: daftykins what we now need is the Device Manager tree view so we can see which PCIe root hub it is connected to
<jonny5000> nicomachus, ok done
<daftykins> TJ-: is the "Last known parent" dev manager parameter useful for that?
<nicomachus> jonny5000: touchpad work now?
<TJ-> afjjfjsad: like I said; your terminal likely needs more options such as 'istrip' - see "man 1 stty" for the options
<jonny5000> nicomachus, still no pointer on screen or trackpad activity
<afjjfjsad> oh snap
<afjjfjsad> missed that part
<TJ-> daftykins: not sure; might be, but seeing a visual of the tree of branches leading to that device might be helpful to understand how things are wired
<simon235_> TJ-: daftykins PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&SUBSYS_1CED1043&REV_31\3&11583659&1&B8
<daftykins> simon235_: you'll probably want to select View -> Devices by connection ; then expand it and make a new screenshot
<TJ-> simon235_: ooo, let me x-ref that to your earlier 'lspci'
<TJ-> simon235_: that's the "00:17.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation SATA Controller [RAID mode] [8086:2822] (rev 31)"
<nicomachus> jonny5000: ok, perhaps try this: sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<simon235_> TJ-: daftykins https://imgur.com/WUtKrPD
<daftykins> krampuss: dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit
<jonny5000> nicomachus, thank you.  did that.  now what
<nicomachus> jonny5000: then run 'gpointing-device-settings', and you should see SynPS/2 in the left panel. Select it, and in the "general" property page on the right click and select disable, then un-select to re-enable.
<afjjfjsad> TJ-: holy crap dude, that worked
<daftykins> mmm i guess intel do have some kind of RAID setup that's making SSDs awkward
<TJ-> simon235_: if that is the device parent it doesn't make sense at all, since that's a SATA controller not a PCI express root port, which was what I expected. Unless the 8086:2822 is the NVMe controller and we can't see past it because it's started in "RAID" mode?
<krampuss> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14154132/
<TJ-> afjjfjsad: it usually does
<jonny5000> nicomachus, ok will do
<afjjfjsad> TJ-: thanks a ton, you just saved me lots of work.. i was goign through the installer from memory trying to remember what menu was what
<TJ-> afjjfjsad: never a happy experience :D
<afjjfjsad> welp, im outski.  thanks again
<daftykins> TJ-: i think you're right with the latter, but would RAID mode being changed kill the Windows install? usually does
<TJ-> simon235_: nice one! So, it is on that 8086:2822 controller!
<TJ-> daftykins: simon235_ So, what we need is to STOP the linux ahci driver from taking control of that device, and have the nvme driver take it instead
<jonny5000> nicomachus, tried it.  no difference.  is it important to mention to you that i dont even see a pointer on the screen?  this is a touch screen, by the way, which is working and is how i am able to effectuate clicks, etc.
<nicomachus> jonny5000: we aren't done yet. :) Go to system settings --> mouse & touchpad now, and verify what those settings are
<zwischenzug> i've upgrade to kernel 3.13.0-74-generic.  CONFIG_MEMCG_KMEM is now enabled, but "CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED" is still missing.  this should be set with the grub boot option "swapaccount=1", but doesn't seem to be working.  any other ideas?
<simon235_> TJ-: unfortunately, I don't really sure I understood what you said.
<jonny5000> nicomachus, i see a GUI settings screen for the touchpad.  e.g., a slider to change the speed, and tickmarks for left and right buttons, etc.
<OneM_Industries> Hey, if I knew the name but not the ID of a process, and I wanted to kill it how would I do so?
<xcelq> kill -9 idofproccess
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: use kill based on name, as per man page
<nicomachus> jonny5000: great. are they greyed out or can you actually interact?
<nacc> OneM_Industries: pkill
<OneM_Industries> Ah, perfect.
<xcelq> ^
<TJ-> simon235_: OK, let me explain a bit more. Every bit of PCI and USB hardware (chipset) has a unique ID, made up of the VENDOR part and the PRODUCT (aka Device) part. Those are usually displayed as two 4-digit hexadcimal numbers e.g. 8086:2822
<jonny5000> nicomachus, actually they are: [] disable while typing; []tap to click [] two finger scroll [] natural scrolling ...... and they can interact and are not grayed
<simon235_> TJ-: got this part :)
<nicomachus> jonny5000: ok good. give her a reboot and see if your touchpad works once it's booted up again.
<nacc> zwischenzug: is MEMCG_SWAP=y ?
<OneM_Industries> Second question, I want to open a process that needs the display via ssh.
<nacc> zwischenzug: MEMCG_KMEM is not related to MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED afaik
<TJ-> simon235_: as well as device IDs PCI/e devices has a 'class', and AHCI (Advanced Host Controller Interface) is one such. A Linux driver can 'claim' a chipset/device by its Vendor:Product, or Class, IDs. AHCI claims based on the device class.
<nacc> OneM_Industries: ssh -X ?
<jonny5000> nicomachus, hmmm.  i will do that, but those buttons were interactable before... does that change your recommendation?
<OneM_Industries> nacc: What does that do?
<jonny5000> nicomachus, if not, be right back...
<nacc> OneM_Industries: enables X11 forwarding over ssh
<nicomachus> jonny5000: nope, just wanted to make sure they still were.
<simon235_> ok
<nacc> OneM_Industries: I assume by "display" you meant the X server
<jonny5000> nicomachus, ok BRB
<TJ-> simon235_: so the linux 'nvme' driver doesn't know about that device and doesn't get to try to claim it. My hypothesis is we need to do 2 things: 1. Stop the 'ahci' driver from claiming 8086:2822, and then get 'nvme' to claim it
<nacc> zwischenzug: MEMCG_KMEM is for controlling kernel memory allocations
<OneM_Industries> No. I mean that the machine I am SSHing into has a screen, and I want an aplication to open on that screen.
<OneM_Industries> application*
<simon235_> TJ-: because linux cannot cooperate with ahci?
<nacc> OneM_Industries: oh, then you probably need to export an appropriate DISPLAY variable
<OneM_Industries> Er..
<OneM_Industries> So, how would I do that?
<jonny5000> nicomachus, OMG!!!  thank you!!
<nicomachus> jonny5000: working now?
<SchrodingersScat> OneM_Industries: export DISPLAY=":0.0"  # one possible option.
<jonny5000> nicomachus, yes!  working now
<nicomachus> excellent! good to hear.
<TJ-> simon235_: No, because AHCI usually should manage that 2822 device. See the 2 ahci and nvme module aliases' they show what those modules 'claim' in terms of device IDs. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14154230/
<nacc> OneM_Industries: it depends on what your X server is running as on the target, presuming the target is Linux, etc.
<jonny5000> nicomachus, for my edification, what was the issue in essence?
<nacc> OneM_Industries: bu what SchrodingersScat said is accurate
<krampuss> so how can i get rid of my "bloatware" so that i can install my latest security updates?
<OneM_Industries> The target is Linux, the application is Rythmbox.
<zwischenzug> nacc, MEMCG_SWAP is set to 'y'.  i brought up both MEMCG_KMEM and MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED because i want them both set to 'y'; they are otherwise not related.  i've been able to set MEMCG_KMEM to 'y', so still need to figure out how to set MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED to 'y'.
<nicomachus> jonny5000: I *think* it's a bug in the kernel related to that particular touchpad driver, and for some reason using that third-party touchpad config tool worked us around that.
<nacc> OneM_Industries: yeah, so you'll probably look at `ps aux | grep X` to see which display X is running on and export the variable
<simon235_> TJ-: so why ubuntu can't see the SSD via the AHCI?
<OneM_Industries> So, I just run export DISPLAY=":0.0" basically?
<SchrodingersScat> OneM_Industries: if the display is different then you can normally check on the machine with a terminal emulator and echo $DISPLAY to see what it happens to be using.  Then when you log in via ssh you can export that same value.
<jonny5000> nicomachus, GREAT.  THANK YOU.  where are you located?  I need to send some positive vibes there
<afjjfjsad> TJ-: ahh dude ok so I lied.  that didn't work... interestingly, with or without "istrip", I can quit and restart screen on each page, and press CTRL-L to redraw the screen and it draws correctly.  but as soon as it goes to the next screen it's jacked up again :/
<nicomachus> jonny5000: I've had plenty this week, share them with people around you. :)
<SchrodingersScat> OneM_Industries: yep, give it a try, run that, then in the same shell run rythmbox and see if it comes up.
<nacc> nicomachus: jonny5000: just an FYI that there have been a lot of upstream fixes for the yoga series of laptops
<TJ-> simon235_: according to the NVMe specifications the class-code for NVMe is 010802 which you can see in the 'nvme' module's "bc01" and "sc0802" claims
<nacc> there's a series going in right now for the yoga 900, e.g.
<TJ-> afjjfjsad: so that's a local screen issue then
<nacc> zwischenzug: if you set MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y you don't need to pass swapaccount=1, fwiw
<TJ-> simon235_: but, in your Linux 'lspci' output the class code is  [0104]
<jonny5000> nicomachus, ok good to hear.  what are the upstream fixes you speak of and how do i locate them and or implement?
<nacc> zwischenzug: so you set MEMCG_SWAP=y, MEMCG_KMEM=y, MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y in .config, ran oldconfig and they turned off?
<simon235_> TJ-: do you know why?
<nicomachus> jonny5000: they'll come with new kernel updates. the next LTS release (16.04) should take care of a lot of them (and, of course, introduce more in other places)
<afjjfjsad> TJ-: yea I'm gonna give minicom a shot and see if it handles it more gracefully.
<TJ-> simon235_: so, it looks like you'd need to alter a setting in the PC's firmware Setup to change the controller mode from RAID - not sure what else it'll offer, possibly AHCI (which will likely result in the same device class!) but it might be the way to do it
<nacc> zwischenzug: and, if you aren't buidling your own kernel, but using the stock Ubuntu ones, passing swapaccount=1 is functionally the same as having MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y, but at runtime. You won't see any change in the runnig kernel's .config file, but in the behavior
<zwischenzug> nacc, i'm touching any .config file.  the only file i'm editing is /etc/default/grub, and setting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="cgroup_enable=memory swapaccount=1".  is there a .config file i can edit that sets this?  i looked into sysctl, but haven't found anything yet.
<jonny5000> nacc: nicomachus: ok, so there is nothing i need to do then?
<zer0bel0w> nice
<zwischenzug> nacc, * i'm not touching any .config file.*
<nacc> jonny5000: yeah, i think 16.04 will support these devices a lot better, generally
<nacc> zwischenzug: ok
<jonny5000> Y O U     G U Y S     A R E     A W E  SO M E
<nacc> zwischenzug: so i think you're misapprehending what is in config-... whatever. That is a static listing of options specified when a kernel is compiled. Passing command-line parameters via grub will not change htat listing, but will change the behavior of the system
<SebastianTCL> maybe you can help me, nobody is responding over at lubuntu, every time i log in the sound or the mic is gone
<SebastianTCL> i already got pulseaudio
<SebastianTCL> doesnt work
<SebastianTCL> everything should be working correctly according to alsamixer too
<SebastianTCL> but no sound
<w9qbj> how do I change which java processes uses
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: perhaps try: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<SebastianTCL> i already did that nicomachus
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: if the PC has multi sound devices (such as HDMI audio) sometimes the default device is set to the device you're not expecting sound from. Try changing the default output device
<simon235_> TJ-: sorry to annoy you, but how can I do this?
<SebastianTCL> nope TJ- it is a laptop
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: does it have an HDMI port?
<SebastianTCL> nicomachus, no
<zwischenzug> nacc, ok, that makes sense.  so if i see that "swapaccount=1" has been passed during boot, I can assume that behavior has changed? is there a dynamic way to verify this?
<TJ-> simon235_: Reboot the PC, go into its firmware Setup (usually holding down Del or F2 at boot), find the options that control the SATA controller modes, see what it offers and try changing to an alternative mode.
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: open up pavucontrol anyway and check the default sound device.
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: what does "aplay -L" report ?
<SebastianTCL> Analog stereo duplex
<SebastianTCL> nicomachus, http://pastebin.com/JHZpQcYs
<simon> TJ-, I have "Sata mode selection", and the only option is "RAID"
<nacc> zwischenzug: I'm not too familiar with the cgroups, but I think you'd see either /sys/fs/cgroup/memsw/... or /sys/fs/cgroup/memory/memsw.* files
<nacc> most likel the latter, zwischenzug
<TJ-> simon: really? no alternatives? is there some other option elsewhere to do with the PCIe or SATA controllers?
<TJ-> simon: with Asus having that broken web-site I cannot find the manuals to be able to review it
<nacc> zwischenzug: and w/o that command-line parameter (and with MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED not set to "y" in .config) then you won't see those files if you dont' pass swapaccount=1
<pac1> given a filesystem with some version of ubuntu on it, how would you find out the distribution and version?  for example Kubuntu 14.04...
<nicomachus> pac1: lsb_release -a
<TJ-> pac1: cat the ./etc/issue file from the root file-system
<nicomachus> ^ or that
<TJ-> nicomachus: lsb_release will only work if the system is running
<pac1> lsb_release -a shows the version you are  running, not the one you want to check.
<nicomachus> whoops.
<pac1> TJ your suggestion is exactly correct.
<pac1> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<pac1> now how can I distinguish between an installed Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu?
<SebastianTCL> yeah the volume control is just not working
<simon> TJ-, I have in advanced tab "start easy flash","internal pointing device","wake on lid open","intel virtualization technology","inter aes-ni","vi-d","intel(r) rapid storage technology","realtek pcie gbe family controller","smart settings","sata configuration","network stack configuration","usb configuration","intel(r) thunderboilt"
<TJ-> pac1: maybe via the heading in ./etc/apt/sources.list (if it details the ISO/DVD media it installed from)
<simon> TJ-, under "sata config" I have only "sata mode selection"
<TJ-> simon: "rapid storage technology" !!
<TJ-> simon: maybe :P
<simon> TJ-, I can see there the disks details, but cannot change anything
<SebastianTCL> do i have to get rid of alsa for pavucontrol to work?
<jonny5000> nicomachus, nacc, because I can't leave well enough alone..... do you guys know of a way to make it so that when i flip into tablet mode, (1)  the screen will rotate; (2) the virtual keyboard will become available in text input scenarios and (3 less important) the trackpad will auto-disable?  are these the upstream fixes?
<BlackFX> does anyone know what version kernel changes from overlayfs to overlay ?
<daftykins> simon: is SATA mode not on 'RAID' and can be changed to 'AHCI' ?
<nicomachus> jonny5000: that's... possibly a better question for #ubuntu-touch. I imagine that's something that's still in the sidelines, and in the works for when convergence becomes more of a big deal.
<daftykins> simon: oh my bad, saw you said it's the only option.
<simon> daftykins, yep
<nicomachus> SebastianTCL: try running through a few of these troubleshooting items: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<TJ-> simon: It looks like that system isn't truly NVMe
<TJ-> pac1: to determine the desktop, " awk '/^Package: .*-desktop$/{P=$2} /^Status: install ok installed/ && P != "" {print P $0; P=""}' /mnt/target/var/lib/dpkg/status "
<SebastianTCL> http://pastebin.com/TYuzMNvm
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: ALSA is the kernel layer sound support, you can't 'get rid' of it
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: does this generate anything: " speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav "
<simon> TJ-, daftykins It seems other people got the same problem: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?79205-Cannot-see-NVMe-M-2-Samsung-Drive-in-Linux-on-ASUS-G752V
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/2fC8mNZU
<TJ-> simon: right, because the controller isn't in NVMe mode, and apparently the firmware is buggy
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: looks like you have another process has exclusive access to the ALSA device right now
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, how do I liberate it?
<SebastianTCL> weird now there is a file on my home folder alsa.sh
<SebastianTCL> it reads
<SebastianTCL> http://pastebin.com/gnjqqVyf
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: probably best to reboot unless you know what programs you've been launching that may still have the device open.
<SebastianTCL> brb
<zwischenzug> nacc, i have several /sys/fs/cgroup.memory/memory.memsw.* files, but they also exist if i don't pass in the swapaccount=1 option
<zwischenzug> i think this is probably ok though.  thank you for your help, i really appreciate it.
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, no sound still
<SebastianTCL> after rebooting
<RedPenguin> hey all
<RedPenguin> anybody have experience with the spdif header with ubuntu?
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: did you re-run the 'speaker-test' and did it succeed to connect to the sound device?
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/y4kRTFVi
<SebastianTCL> no sound
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: OK, you didn't use the command I gave you earlier, which may have made a difference
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: " speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav "
<SebastianTCL> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/dU7CrQ3Z
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: you said the PC is a laptop? I presume you've checked the outputs are muted, and the volumes are up, in the 'alsamixer' ?
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, yes the volumes are up in alsa
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: I'm not sure what's going on there; something has the device by the look of this: "Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy"
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: have you installed any other sound controllers, such as Jack ?
<SebastianTCL> not that i know of, how can i check
<SebastianTCL> TJ-,
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: earlier there was a message about "unable to access home directory" which was definitely wrong; I wonder if you've somehow messed up some permissions somewhere, too
<SebastianTCL> aha! fixed it!
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: you'd know if you'd installed something Like Jack I'd think; You'll need to seek help from the ALSA experts here I think
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: go on... how?
<simon> TJ-, daftykins do you have any idea what can I do about it?
<TJ-> simon: Yes, complain to Asus for selling defective PCs
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, it seemed that S/PDIF was muted
<simon> TJ-, :(
<xcelq> SebastianTCL: good job!
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: so the mixer controls are mis-labelled, or you are using S/PDIF ?
<SebastianTCL> xcelq, thanks
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, this is what shows in alsamixer
<daftykins> simon: i guess a backup plan would be that you partition and install GRUB to the 1TB HDD, then see if your BIOS lets you press F8 (typically with asus') to pick a boot device and change it to the HDD instead to boot ubuntu
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, Master, Headphon, Speaker, PCM, Mic, Mic Boos, S/PDIF, Beep, Auto-Mut, Internal, Loopback
<simon> daftykins, yes, but then I won't have the advantages of SSD...
<Abe> a harddrive check runs with  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda  correct?
<daftykins> simon: indeed, but it's clearly the kind of laptop made with only Windows in mind :(
<simon> daftykins, let me get that straight - If I'll remove Windows entirely it won't help at all, right? Because the problem is only on ASUS fault
<TJ-> simon: correct
<simon> daftykins, That's too bad. If I knew that maybe I wouldn't buy that from the first place.
<daftykins> simon: i doubt this will help but we've seen some BIOSs that showed more settings after putting in a password
<TJ-> simon: they're put an NVMe device behind a standard AHCI/RAID SATA controller and locked it out of native NVMe mode - it looks like the controller isn't true NVMe and they're 'hacked' that together and worked around the 'bug' in their Windows-specific drivers
<TJ-> simon: another triumph of Marketing over Technical excellence
<jonny5000> HELP!  Who was helping me before with the lenovo yoga trackpad?!!???!!?
<TJ-> jonny5000: someone who has gone shopping :)
<jonny5000> TJ-, no wonder i cant locate the nick
<jonny5000> TJ-, I just did something and rebooted and lost the trackpad again
 * RedPenguin wishes he could find an SPDIF pinout for his board but figures it must be an HP secret
<Abe> hello does this still look alright? I need an opinion http://paste.ubuntu.com/14155074/
<daftykins> heh pinout for an optical output XD
<jonny5000> TJ-, do you happen to have the record of the things that person was helping me with?  I dont have the history!  Or can you help ?
<daftykins> Abe: full output would've been better
<somsip> !logs | jonny5000
<ubottu> jonny5000: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<daftykins> jonny5000: this channel is publically... yeah that ^
<daftykins> somsip: ^5!
<Abe> daftykins: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14155144/ pls look at the (sector size). I once had trouble with it and I was not able to fix it...
<simon> daftykins, it seems that I'll return the PC. Do you have any tips for checking specs for compatibility with linux before I buy the new PC?
<daftykins> simon: not really, don't use it on the desktop myself
<simon> daftykins, you're using only Ubuntu server?
<acejudas> simon, I suggest building a pc rather than buying one
<daftykins> simon: yeah i run Windows
<CrazyTB> I am updating a laptop from Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to 15.04. I was using the GUI for that. However, during the installation, something has broken, and now X11 doesn't start.
<Abe> I know I should do a long test but I didn't
<daftykins> Abe: that's nothing, it's a 4K (advanced format) hard disk but is being addressed as 512-byte
<CrazyTB> How can I recover/continue a dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<simon> acejudas, it could be hard for laptops, no?
<CrazyTB> (I'm an advanced user, I'm very familiar with command-line and stuff; I'm just not enough familiar with ubuntu dist-upgrade)
<daftykins> CrazyTB: i don't think it means what you have in mind :)
<acejudas> simon, I just joined the convo. figured you were talking about a pc
<simon> ok
<RedPenguin> SPDIF_Out is one of the strangest things to connect to on the motherboard
<simon> daftykins, ok, I need to go to sleep. Unfortunately I won't use the new computer at work tomorrow :(
<CrazyTB> daftykins: okay, maybe it is the wrong name. But I used update-manager to update from 14.04 to 15.04. It downloaded the packages and started installing them, until something happened.
<daftykins> CrazyTB: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<CrazyTB> daftykins: I have the logs at /var/log/dist-upgrade, from a quick glance, it seems perl is broken, and probably some libraries too.
<simon> daftykins, thank you and TJ- for the help. You were very helpful and I appreciate it a lot.
<Abe> daftykins: I know is this a Problem! Back then I installed 12.04 to find out it does not support EFI... so that kinda screwed the sector size or is it normal? <-- daftykins getting to many request at once ^^
<daftykins> simon: np! good luck with the return
<daftykins> Abe: it's totally normal :)
<daftykins> MOAR requests!
<daftykins> actually no, no more, it's bed time for me :D
<Abe> daftykins: so on yours it also says I/O physical/logical 512/4096 ?? I would imagine it should say 4096/4096
<Abe> *or the other way around
<daftykins> Abe: look up advanced format drives :)
<pac1> TJ, i added a bit and am using that code in a script.
<Abe> daftykins: ok
<pac1> awk '/^Package: .*-desktop$/{P=$2} /^Status: install ok installed/ && P != "" {print P $0; P=""}' $1/var/lib/dpkg/status |grep -v scopes|sed s/\-.*//
<daftykins> pac1: i believe he has retired for the night
<Abe> daftykins: thank you, I just remember having huge troubles with it when I installed 12.04 back then on EFI ! it always told me I quote: "The partition is misaligned by 512 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested"
<daftykins> mmm, possibly too early back then
<Abe> daftykins: too early? are you talking to me?
<daftykins> yeah too early having 1204 and EFI, it was all new back then
<daftykins> ok i have to go, laters \o
<Abe> daftykins: ok, Yeah had to format and put 14.04 on it cuz I didn't know better
<xcelq> Abe: i put ubuntu mate 15.10 on mine
<xcelq> :P
<jonny5000> nacc, can you help me?  I seem to have lost the trackpad again and also lost nicomachus!
<Abe> xcelq: is that ubuntu with gnome 2 installed I think?
<xcelq> Abe: yup
<xcelq> ubuntu with gtk2
<xcelq> or
<xcelq> gnome with gtk2
<xcelq> https://i.imgur.com/KwZzzOJ.jpg
<xcelq> my setup
<Abe> xcelq: yeah liked that more than unity. good choice mine looks like gnome 2 but i'm using kde
<xcelq> Abe: i like xfce,mate,kde,lxqt
<xcelq> those are my de choices
<xcelq> for wm i like i3,dwm that it
<xcelq> and cwm
<xcelq> and 2bwm and bspwm
<daftykins> xcelq: this channel is for support, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xcelq> sorry
<Abe> xcelq: I don't know half of them ^^ !  only the first 3
<seraf> hey there
<Abe> hi seraf
<somsip> !info sentry
<ubottu> Package sentry does not exist in wily
<RedPenguin> i give up, I don't think dvi to hdmi with spdif works
<thurstylark> What's the reccommended way to switch to systemd when on 14.04?
<teward> thurstylark: the 'recommended way' is actually "You don't, without breaking things."
<teward> thurstylark: if you want SystemD, you should update to 15.04 or 15.10, or wait for 16.04 to release and then upgrade to that
<thurstylark> teward: so the reccommended way is nuke and pave with 15.10 :P
<teward> i didn't say that
<teward> i said "update to", not "nuke it from orbit and reinstall"
<teward> I personally would say "Wait for 16.04, then upgrade", but I stick to LTS releases, so...
<teward> thurstylark: if you wish to nuke it from orbit and repave it with a clean install, then do that with 15.10
<teward> or, wait a few more months :p
<thurstylark> I just prefer reinstalling over upgrading. I'll look into it.
<de-facto> RedPenguin i can confirm to have seen a mainboard with DVI-D to HDMI cable to play sounds on a samsung tv
<de-facto> i think it used intel gma 500 gfx
<thurstylark> I've had issues with this hardware. Apple will be apple.
<detly> is there a PPA for Qt > 5.2 that I can use with 14.04 *other* than the one that installs everything to /opt?
<detly> as in, one that just upgrades Qt?
<de-facto> what about all the deps then?
<slidinghorn> !ppa | detly
<ubottu> detly: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<detly> slidinghorn: yep, tried that
<pilne> i'm a bit confused, dmesg | tail shows sdb1 is a usb device, but i can't format it from the command line or gparted, any clues?
<slidinghorn> detly: unflrtunately, thats as much ppa information as is "supported" here :-/
<detly> ah
<slidinghorn> pilne: what error(s) do you recieve when attempting to format? (Remember, if more than ome line, please use a pastebin and link it here)
<SebastianTCL> when i write something on ##linux it says cannot send to channel
<SebastianTCL> anyone know whats going on?
<pilne> lsblk, and df both do not indicate sdb is recognized, only dmesg | tail does, i can dd an iso image to it. but sudo fdisk gives: fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<pilne>  
<acejudas> xcelq, in that pic you posted earlier is that irc client you're using irssi?
<slidinghorn> SebastianTCL: Im able to lost there just fine
<SebastianTCL> slidinghorn, what?
<acejudas> I think he means *post
<SebastianTCL> I get this: ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<slidinghorn> s/lost/post  sorry, im on my phone
<teward> SebastianTCL: this isn't a support channel for IRC channel issues like that - please visit #freenode
<Bashing-om> SebastianTCL: Is it required on ##linux to be registered , are you ?
<SebastianTCL>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER SebastianTCL jekggtfndctt
<[dk00]> SebastianTCL please retry
<pilne> slidinghorn: lsblk, and df both do not indicate sdb is recognized, only dmesg | tail does, i can dd an iso image to it. but sudo fdisk gives: fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<SebastianTCL> good
<delizin> Hey all I am using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS and I am trying to setup OpenVPN. It seems to be failing due to a problem with Tun not being installed. From what I've found that is supposed to be part of the kernal. Any ideas on what my next step to resolve this should be?
<delizin> Here is my OpenVPN log if it is of any help: https://dpaste.de/SGrG#L17
<RedPenguin> de-facto: wonder if because my card has DVI-I Dual Link maybe it doesn't want to pass the audio
<de-facto> RedPenguin which card is it?
<RedPenguin> EN8400GS from EVGA
<RedPenguin> oh I'm sorry from ASUS
<RedPenguin> The other one I tried which is also 8400GS I believe is from EVGA
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> having a weird problem..
<RedPenguin> I'm thinking it may be way easier to get something like the GT 210 or newer that doesn't even require SPDIF
<glitchd> randomly my dm will switch to one that the graphics are oversized and generally shitty looking
<slidinghorn> !language | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<glitchd> trying to figure out how to either remove the dm its switching to or figure our why its switching
<de-facto> RedPenguin hmm im not sure if some hw support on the card is needed for that or if  its a pure software solution. have you tried the nvidia-current and an dvi-d to hdmi cable?
<glitchd> slidinghorn, my apologies..
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 1259842
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1259842 could not be found
<frk> HELLO
<slidinghorn> glitchd: are you able to reliably reproduce this behavior? What are you typically doing when this happens?
<RedPenguin> haven't tried dvi-d cable just a dvi-i cable but do have nvidia-current
<glitchd> slidinghorn, usually it happens after i turn the screen off thru a shortcut, but other times it just randomly happens if i maximize a program then unmaximize it
<glitchd> slidinghorn, it doesnt happen all the time, just randomly
<glitchd> but as  result i have to either kill X or restart the entire system
<glitchd> slidinghorn, im not even sure why dm/wm it switches to
<glitchd> slidinghorn, i just know that everything is oversized and awful looking
<slidinghorn> glitchd: I saw you posted in #xubuntu also, are you using the default xubuntu setup? Have you installed any other WMs or DMs? Also, what is your graphics card info?
<glitchd> slidinghorn, can we do this in a pm by chance?
<de-facto> RedPenguin you need to connect to the TVs HDMI in order to have possibly a sound negotiation
<de-facto> RedPenguin but it seems your card would have to have some hw support for audio on it. not sure in your case
<slidinghorn> glitchd: no, its better to do so in chat so others may be helped and can verify youre not gettimg bad info
<glitchd> slidinghorn, right ok then
<glitchd> slidinghorn, im running ubuntu 15.04 with xfce
<glitchd> slidinghorn, ill get the graphics card info, gimme a second
<elephantsknowbes> I just added a printer to my ubuntu machine but want to make printing to this machine available on my network. How can I accomplish this?
<glitchd> slidinghorn, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M] (rev ff)
<glitchd> slidinghorn, this has happened before, it eventually just stopped doing it by itself, but now it has resurfaced
<de-facto> RedPenguin it might be too old i read it may be supported from gt 220 /240 upwards
<glitchd> slidinghorn, i initially tried seeking help in #Xubuntu but never got any replies, so now im here..
<RedPenguin> de-facto: thansk for the info it looks like anything from gt2xx is claiming end of life, guess I will have to go way newer, but I hate to get a gaming quality one being I just want MythTV on Ubuntu to output to a TV
<de-facto> RedPenguin http://bit.ly/1PkCYP8
<somsip> !find redis
<ubottu> Found: python-redis, python3-redis, erlang-redis-client, kamailio-redis-modules, libanyevent-redis-perl, libhiredis-dbg, libhiredis-dev, libhiredis0.13, libphp-predis, libredis-perl (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=redis&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<somsip> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Package/file add-apt-repository does not exist in wily
<RedPenguin> lol no matter what basic card you want from nvidia with HDMI it says even the gt620 is end of life
<de-facto> im having an olf gt240 works pretty well with hdmi audio.
<RedPenguin> I just hate to end up in the same boat with Ubuntu as my buddy di
<RedPenguin> He had an AMD Chipset that forced him on 12.04 and he could not upgrade
<nikitha> windows 7 notifies 'consider replacing battery' ? despite 56% it got poweroff on unplug of power supply , why ? is this problem with windows 7 or laptopn ?  does this gets solved in ubuntu ?
<slidinghorn> nikitha: does this problem also exist in your ubuntu installation?  Unfortunately, Windows issues arent supported here
<stochastix> is there a ubuntu phone that lets you run a full ubuntu on it yet?
<slidinghorn> nikitha: that being said, that does sound like a hardware/battery problem
<de-facto> nikitha it may use the battery charging controller or sensing the voltage of the battery
<slidinghorn> stochastix: you may have better luck woth the folks in #ubuntu-touch
<stochastix> ok thanks.
<de-facto> if the voltage is not enough without mains it may just shut down to prevent low discharge and damage to battery
<de-facto> but thats just a guess
<TRIXston> Any operators in here?
<nikitha> de-facto: slidinghorn yes seems to be battery problem, but was with dilemma, in win7 it gives notication icon message, in ubuntu its not seen, so it was not clear for me
<nikitha> de-facto: voltage is not enough ? , but batter is 56% charged, it could atleast wait sometime so that it could be seen that main power supply for unplugged
<rahuldev> hi
<rahuldev> anyone please reccommed me good video converter for ubuntu
<slidinghorn> nikitha: as far as im aware, there isnt a function in Ubuntu tbat would give you a similar error
<slidinghorn> rahuldev: software recommendations arent really on topic here butwhat are you trying to convert (from which format and to which format?)
<rahuldev> slidinghorn, I want to convert 1080 size .mp4 to 720 size .mp4
<de-facto> nikitha is it an old battery (manufacturing date)?, how often was it charged? ever been low discharged? idk but either it really is not good anymore or the charging controller or even the software may be confused. you may try to use it in full cycles (full charge, discharge until poweroff, immediately full charge, ...) to reactivate/recalibrate. maybe it helps. never leave it empty for longer times (it gets damaged from low discharge)
<rahuldev> slidinghorn, do you know any channel where I can ask for recommendations of software of ubuntu, linux.
<de-facto> nikitha keep in mind that the percentage is just a rough estimate, reality of battery power is a lot more complex
<slidinghorn> rahuldev: you could dp that with ffmpeg. Im on my phone right now so I cant really do more than say to google "ffmpeg convert 1080p to 720p" (without quotes)
<Sick> Anyone able to help me out with a hardware issue due to installation?  Dell precision 7910, UEFI...  trying to get 15.10 to install.  I can install, but it won't recognize bootable drive.  I put a UEFI boot disk to get access.  :/
<yoyot> what is UEFI?
<SchrodingersScat> !UEFI | yoyot
<ubottu> yoyot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Sick> yoyot, not a lot of fun with Linux is what it is.  ;)
<yoyot> right
<MichaelWang2016> :)
<Sick> I think the problem with my machine might be the raid controller more than UEFI, but I'm not sure.  Been fighting this for 2 weeks now.
<Sick> Alledgeadly, 12.04.2 works with my box... but I think that's only if you have a special build from Dell.
<yoyot> sick what system you are using right now?
<Sick> ArchLinux on my laptop.
<yoyot> i use hauyra
<Sick> anyhoo...  off to bed.  :/  I'll be back in the AM.
<yoyot> bye bye
<nikitha> this is about firefox, adobe flash might be ?, system performance goes down, mean firefox brower on opening  6-10 tabs or 4-5 firefox browser windows freezes , hanges, sometimes right hand side scroll wont move up down smoothly , what could be problem ? i dont have much plugins installed.       is firefox using more cpu or flash videos are running ?  could through any browser disk files are accessible or log files created on disk ?   mostly on freeze kill fire
<MichaelWang2016> hello everyone
<de-facto> nikitha flash is dying anyways, disable it. if you really need more current version try chromium with pepperflash-plugin. but flash is a mess, loads of security breaches and its horrible all together, id just uninstall it alltogether
<Klumsy> is there a tutorial on how to install ubuntu on a windows 10 machine
<Klumsy> i know the bios is different these days
<de-facto> even adobe seems to make it downloadable only with accounts next year i heard
<Klumsy> i cant even find the command to enter the setup
<nikitha> spoke to one of my friend who faces similar firefox/flash  freezing, slowing problem , he mentioned he disables flash plugin and work, if one has to disable one option , then how could i see flash based related things ....
<MichaelWang2016> :P
<de-facto> Klumsy you really have to shutdown windows, normally it just gets into a sleep mode. try "shutdown /s /t 10" or something like that. then when you enable it you may press the bios setup button
<rahuldev> thanks slidinghorn
<Klumsy> what is the bios setup button?
<de-facto> depends on your computer
<de-facto> google it, read manual idk
<nikitha> de-facto: i totally agree with you, in past 2years i got 4-5 times security issues with flash plugin , it says please upgrade, current version has been security less whatever i dont remember exact error message
<Klumsy> ok so F2, F10, DEL, F12 all at the same time
<Klumsy> so, win10 sleeps on a hard power off?
<Klumsy> like if i jerk the bat and cable?
<de-facto> if it boots really fast. yes
<de-facto> you should not do that
<Klumsy> cause i could care less about this unusable bs
<de-facto> ...if you like your data uncorrupted
<Klumsy> i dont have any data
<de-facto> dont pull battery or plug, thats a bad idea
<de-facto> Klumsy you have windows, aint no data?
<Klumsy> just bought this pos
<Klumsy> windows10 is unusable
<Klumsy> tried to download 15.10 as txt file in the browser
<Klumsy> sub 500k/sec transfers from partition to partition
<Klumsy> wont recognise any USB discs
<Klumsy> the "edge" browser makes me want to commit a felony
<de-facto_> Klumsy thats your hdd's head oscillating between two partitions on copy then
<Klumsy> sub 500k?
<Kame> hello everyone
<Klumsy> you explain how knoppix can see an ntfs disk perfectly and i plug it in win10 and it tries to format it
<de-facto_> go ahead, shut it down, find your boot menu, boot a live session and evaluate linux on it
<de-facto_> if you like, install it
<de-facto_> Klumsy oh and if you use sdd then make sure its aligned
<Klumsy> what the heck is ssd?
<de-facto_> depends on your hw, but normally beginning partitions at 2MB may be aligned
<de-facto_> solid state disk
<de-facto_> flash memory
<Klumsy> sais hard disk
<Klumsy> 1T
<Klumsy> major selling point
<de-facto_> does it make sounds when transfering data?
<Klumsy> sounds like a hard disk
<Klumsy> not really...
<Klumsy> which worries me
<Klumsy> this is a lenovo G50
<de-facto> probably a mechanical hdd then
<de-facto> when you use linux watch head parking with smartmontools
<de-facto> if its too often you may want to adjust that, there are some tools for it http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_hard_drive_clicking
<de-facto> Klumsy this is very nice wiki, browse it ^^
<Loshki> Klumsy: Given that it's all reverse-engineered, I wouldn't be surprised if the linux version overlooked issues that the windows implementation detected.
<free29> hello there guys
<Mneuro> hi
<nolsen> Can the startup disk creator burn any kind of OS iso file? or is it strictly ubuntu?
<malditoD_> I'm thinking about joining either macprovideo or sonic academy... Any thoughts on which offers better training material?
<Mdxxx> does anyone know a good alternative to startip disk creator? when I select select the .iso, it doesn't accept.
<Sniper41m> hi guys
<Sniper41m> how to use console (connected to switch) using terminal or putty ?
<malditoD_> sorry my last comment was not meant for this channel :)
<Sniper41m> hi guys
<Sniper41m> how to use console (connected to switch) using terminal or putty ?
<hicoleri> when I try to right-click in openbox it shows "Attempted to access  menu root-menu but it does not exist". I tried replacing it with a default menu.xml but it didn't work.
<hicoleri> How do I fix it?
<slidinghorn> Sniper41m: Sorry, but your question doesnt make sense. what are you trying to do?
<Sniper41m> thanks for the reply slidinghorn, actually i am trying to access raisecom 2100 series switch, i have connected wires, since i am using ubuntu, i want to access switch using terminal or putty
<slidinghorn> hicoleri: this may be better answered on #openbox on the oftc server or #lubuntu but can you pastebin the contents of ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml?
<slidinghorn> Sniper41m: are you using ssh? if so, in an ubuntu terminal: ssh username@hostaddress
<hicoleri> slidinghorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14157847/ (the bracket and the dashes on the top were put by me, and aren't in the original file)
<hicoleri> slidinghorn: I'll go to #openbox then.
<slidinghorn> hicoleri: have you made the change and done a logout/login? Without accesss to the menu, thats the only way to have the new config take place
<Guest97183> I'm unable to mount my cell phone on the Ubuntu
<Guest97183> here's the o/p of /var/log/syslog      http://paste.ubuntu.com/14158266/
<Guest97183> if I insert a flash drive, it says sdb or something like that
<Monona> I'm using Ubuntu Studio 14.04.3.  I get no sound from quicktime videos (.mov), although the video plays fine.
<Guest97183> download vlc fron Ubuntu software centre @Monona
<Guest97183> or may be pluggins are missing for .mov format
<Sniper41m> @slidinghorn : yes i am using ssh, i am using a default switch, i have connected the wires
<slidinghorn> Guest97183: have you installed restricted extras? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest97183> nope, what's that for ? slidinghorn
 * slidinghorn is at the bar amd on his phone so is very limited in his responses
<slidinghorn> Guest97183: it installs extra codecs that arent in the default install
<Guest97183> ok
<Guest97183> Install these packages without verification ?  slidinghorn
<rark_> hehehehe
<Guest97183> what happened ? rark_
<rark_> i am new to this channel, can you guide me how to use it ?
<rark_> i want to help.
<Guest97183> just type your question @rark_
<Guest97183> :P
<slidinghorn> rark_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bigyan> Someone help me interpret the output of the "last" command. I'm trying to find out the reboot times. It says "reboot   system boot  3.2.0-97-generic Wed Dec 23 10:29 - 11:26  (00:56)" ....So it means the system restarted at 10:29 right? What then is "11:26" and "00:56"??
<Guest97183> hey slidinghorn, ncurses window popped up during install
<Monona> Guest97183:  Thanks, looks like the problem was actually with my sound setup and not with the quicktime playback.  Woops!
<slidinghorn> Guest97183: Theyre in the default repos. you should be able to install usingg the command i gave
<Guest97183> loL Monona;
<Guest97183> I copied your command and hit it on te terminal; let me do that again
<Bruce_> I am very new to ubunto/lenux and need some help with converting a windows xp laptop over
<Guest97183> they were asking for a license , I agreed ( no other option) slidinghorn
<Guest97183> Bruce_, over what ??
<Bruce_> I have tried to download it to the laptop, but keep getting a message that say windows cant open it and that it is not avail in my language
<Guest97183> Bruce_, Did you install ubuntu ?
<Guest97183> or using on a virtual machine ?
<Bruce_> there's where the trouble lies
<Bruce_> I can't get the laptop to instal it
<Guest97183> give some details , what you exactly did and what happened Bruce_
<Bruce_> I downloaded ubuntu
<Guest97183> ok
<Guest97183> slidinghorn, its downloaded, thanx a lot
<Bruce_> when trying to instal or open the instalation file I get windows cant open it
<Bruce_> then I get a message saying that ubuntu is not available in my langiage
<Guest97183> Bruce_, Did you ever install windows on your laptop on your own ?
<Bruce_> yes, I installed windows xp on it many times
<Guest97183> Ubuntu is installed in a similar fashion
<Guest97183> 1st , the file you downloaded is an .iso file
<Guest97183> you need yo burn it on a CD,
<Bruce_> I tried that as well
<Guest97183> or on a flash drive
<Guest97183> did you burn Ubuntu on a flash drive ?
<Bruce_> that's when I get the msg saying it's not avail in my language
<Bruce_> No, I tried to burn it to a dvd
<Guest97183> slidinghorn, what do you say ?
<Bruce_> I am not on the machine that I am having trouble with
<Guest97183> I never heard of that prob before , Bruce_
<Bruce_> neither did a lady frien who does this sort of thing for a living
<Bruce_> friend even
<Bruce_> she said I should try this forum
<Guest97183> Did you check the md5 code of the file you downloaded ? May be the file you downloadd in corrupted ( may be)
<Bruce_> I have no idea what that is
<Bruce_> I am very new to this whole sort of thing
<Bruce_> I wonder if I could use this win10 laptop to burn ubuntu to a disc and then instal it on the xp machine that way?
<Guest97183> I am not sure if the prob is with burning the image of Ubuntu
<Bruce_> the laptop I want to but ubuntu on had windows vista which I took off and put xp on
<Bruce_> Since microsoft no longer supports xp I wanted to remove xp and replace it with ubuntu
<Guest97183> did you try Ubuntu .iso file on a virtual machine ?
<Bruce_> and then if I find I ike ubuntu better, I want to replace win10 with it as well
<Bruce_> No, the xp machine has no provision to run a virtual
<slidinghorn> Bruce_: please restaye your exact issue in as much detail as possible on one line
<slidinghorn> s/restaye/restate
<Guest97183> What's the last line ? slidinghorn ?
<Bruce_> I tried to download ubuntu to an acer laptop running windows xp. I got a msg saying that windows could not open the file. When I tried to copy the file to the optical frive to burn onto a dvd I got a msg saying that the program was not avail in my language
<nicomachus> Bruce_: you need to burn it to a DVD as an .iso image.
<slidinghorn> Bruce_: yo're better off using a USB drive and using unetbootin or rufus to make a bootable USB from which you can run & install ubuntu
<Guest97183> he didn't burn it correctly I guess
<nicomachus> !liveusb | Bruce_
<ubottu> Bruce_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bruce_> slidinghorn_: why not burn to dvd?
<Guest97183> if something goes wrong , you needn't to throw away the flash drive :P  Bru
<Guest97183> loL
<slidinghorn> Bruce_: to be perfectly honeat, i have zero recent experience burning iso images to CD/DVD in windows. I know the USB method tends to work
<nicomachus> Bruce_: you can use a DVD, there's not problem. A USB stick is just usually a bit more stable. Follow these instructions and you should be fine: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/burn-a-cd-or-dvd-from-an-iso-file
<Bruce_> Just so y'all know, I have no idea what iso is or means
<nicomachus> it's just the file format.
 * slidinghorn is drinking at the bar and on his phone, so he's trying to make things as easy as possible ;)
<Guest97183> :D
<Guest97183> hey slidinghorn, I installed those utilities, now what ?
<Guest97183> will "mount" command work ?
<slidinghorn> Guest97183: log out & log in...does the media have sound bow?
<Guest97183> what is "bow" ?
<slidinghorn> s/bow/now
<Guest97183> what's this ?   /s/bow/now
<Guest97183> wait i'll be back in  a minute
<mJimmer> Guest97183: s = switch   s/foo/bar    foo=bar
<slidinghorn> Guest97183: im saying that "bow" was a typo and that i meant to say "now"
<zero_> slidinghorn, an applicatin mtpfs stopped unexpectedly, crashed
<Tmmmi> About 3 months till 16.04?
<nicomachus> Tmmmi: April 21st
<somsip> Tmmmi: usually about 2Xth for release date, so more likely end of April
<lotuspsychje> Tmmmi: or join #ubuntu+1 and test the daily image developer branch right now
<nicomachus> alpha is Dec 31, right?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: yes
<piousminion> Can someone tell me the name of the ubuntu kernel package? I'm trying to help someone get off of the horrible OVH kernel. :P
<zero_> i installed mtpfs, but its giving error on the command $sudo mtpfs -o allow_other /mediaMTPdevice
<lotuspsychje> piousminion: linux-image-generic?
<zero_> Unable to open ~./mtpz-data for reang
<zero_> reading*
<piousminion> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll have him try that.
<lotuspsychje> zero_: start from the beginning mate, what are you trying to do?
<zero_> I am trying to copying songs to my android cell phone
<lotuspsychje> zero_: enabled developer mode on your android?
<zero_> let me do plz lotuspsychje
<zero_> wait
<Bruce_> Now it's (ubuntu) downloading. It seems to be going without a hitch so far. I never got to this point before.
<Bruce_> Now, will the drivers for the acer laptop that I had for windows xp work with ubuntu or will I need to install different drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Bruce_: ubuntu uses drivers another way, not using the xp drivers
<zero_> ubuntu 13.10 onwards, drives are in kernel
<zero_> lotuspsychje, I enabled developer tools, ( somehow)
<Bruce_> where do I find this kernal
<zero_> No need to do anything Bruce_
<zero_> After the Ubuntu is intalled, everything will be all right
<slidinghorn> c
<Bruce_> what about the driver for my optical drive cd/dvd
<lotuspsychje> zero_: you mean developer mode
<zero_> It will be enabled ny default
<zero_> yes, developer mode  lotuspsychje
<Bruce_> ok thank you
<lotuspsychje> zero_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<nicomachus> Bruce_: and if you have trouble, come back here.
<zero_> Say thanx to slidinghorn @bruc
<zero_> 14.04 lotuspsychje
<Bruce_> Okay
<lotuspsychje> zero_: trusty should be reading android by default with dev mode enabled
<zero_> Actually, nothing is happening by default
<Bruce_> I am still here, I am downloading it to my other laptop
<zero_> not even mounting my flash drive and windows prtion
<zero_> since it received updates lotuspsychje
<Bruce_> looks like this is going to take some time
<zero_> I am in a bit of pain for a month
<zero_> At least 20 minutes Bru
<zero_> lotuspsychje, Are you reading me ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | zero_
<ubottu> zero_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zero_> I am feeling ignored :)  ubottu
<Bruce_> only at 19%
<RepThis1> Hey guys, does Vmware Workstation Pro 12 install fine on the latest ubuntu LTS ?
<zero_> ubottu,  I've seen you only telling rules of this forum !  ;)
<ubottu> zero_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dekr4ken1> why not use kvm or virtualbox? (free)
<zero_> Well so I am ubottu
<RepThis1> dekr4ken1: school uses Vmware
<dekr4ken1> shit.
<lotuspsychje> zero_: please easy on the enter button
<dekr4ken1> donno sorry
<RepThis1> dont want to run into problems in the future.
<nicomachus> dekr4ken1: language..
<dekr4ken1> sorry
<dekr4ken1> @RepThis1 > you tried installing it?
<Bruce_> at 26% now. I guess it's not that slow after all
<Bruce_> although this is just the download, I still have the install to get through lol
<RepThis1> dekr4ken1: i have installed it before in the past on ubuntu, but not this latest version.
<zero_> Hey Mr. Tambourine man , Play a song for me
<lotuspsychje> zero_: dont use this channel for stuff like that
<dekr4ken1> and install went well?
<lotuspsychje> zero_: only ubuntu support
<RepThis1> dekr4ken1: i believe so, but i didnt really check if everything was working.
<RepThis1> dekr4ken1: right now im having the issue of no hardware acceleration and i need it for a network sim program.
<RepThis1> on fedora 23
<dekr4ken1> did it before many moons ago, had issues with LAN bridging. other than that it was working.
<nicomachus> zero_: on the phone, go to Settings -> Storage -> the 3-dot menu in the top corner -> USB connection and make sure it's set to "Media Device"
<Bruce_> About lan: will I still be able to connect to my wireless router, or will I need to do some tweaking to get it to connect?
<nicomachus> should be fine.
<dekr4ken1> tweeking. i think. the host shouldnt be a problem, but think the vms - if setup to use hosts internet - should be also no problem.
<dekr4ken1> not familiar with vmware.
<Bruce_> derk4ken1 can you please put that is terms a stupid person would understand?
<Bruce_> vms? host?
<pankaj1> Hi i have an issue with SVN
<tgm4883> How can I rename a bluetooth device that I've joined to my computer
<slidinghorn> Bruce_: VM = Virtual Machine  Host = The machine hosting a VM
<Bruce_> Thank you
<slidinghorn> !ask | pankaj1
<ubottu> pankaj1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pankaj1> Hi is there any SVN expert
<Jakey> ubuntu should give up unity
<Bruce_> I do not have a virtual machine
<slidinghorn> Jakey: probably something to be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bruce_> this is going to get interseting
<pankaj1> slidinghorn: How can i merge trunk to my branch . as there is already lot of branches there.. i need to merge trunk in my branch which is red marked in screen shot. http://awesomescreenshot.com/0815i6t5b8
<Bruce_> dang, I can't spell
<lotuspsychje> Bruce_: easy on the enter button, only use this channel for ubuntu questions
<nicomachus> pankaj1: that doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue...
<pankaj1> nicomachus: i know but i am using Ubuntu then i am asking
<mahdi> hi all
<mahdi> i install ubuntu 14.10 but for update i have a problem
<mahdi> and i get error
<mahdi> and for every repository i get this error : Err http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic/main amd64 Packages
<mahdi>   404  Not Found
<xangua> mahdi: why did you install an unsupported release?
<IIT> which log file to inspect to find out what fails during the boot ?
<julien> hey
<Guest9168> hey
<totofoo> Hello
<youngcj> have a problem with sound on my ubuntu
<totofoo> I have a little trouble with firefox 43.0 and ubuntu 14.04. I'd like to know if other people have this problem too.
<totofoo> To resume: a second user has all his downloads that fail contrary to the first user.
<totofoo> Long explanation:
<totofoo> If I launch ubutun, I login as "user-A" I download something with firefox. It's ok
<totofoo> Now I log out from "user-A" and log in as "user-B" (without restarting ubuntu), then all my downloads fail via firefox (while wget still works).
<totofoo> Could you check if you have this trouble too please?
<mahdi> xangua, how i can know about this
<Bruce_> Okay, ubuntu download complete. Upon trying to instal, a comand prompt window popped up, then closed 1 second later. Other than that, nothing else happened. Waited 10 minutes, still nothing happened, so I shut down laptop
<IIT> how to kill a zombie process ?
<totofoo> IIT: kill -9
<xangua> mahdi: the channel topic itself mentions what releases are supported
<IIT> totofoo, what is -9 here ?
<totofoo> IIT: an option which kills without waiting.
<IIT> ko
<IIT> ok
<totofoo> IIT: if you know the pid of your process, let say it ABC, then you do: "kill ABC", and if you still have the process you try "kill -9 ABC"
<IIT> totofoo, that's more clear :)
<totofoo> I have a trouble with my firefox when I switch to another user, then all downloads fail. Could you check if you have the same trouble please?
<totofoo> If I launch ubuntu, I login as "user-A" I download something with firefox. It's ok
<totofoo> Now I log out from "user-A" and log in as "user-B" (without restarting ubuntu), then all my downloads fail via firefox (while wget still works).
<FoxWolf2001> I'd like to replace our old Server with a new one, new hardware included.  It was never touched again since a year.  It's a server for all things, also router (behind our ISPs router), DHCP, DNS, web server (Intranet WWW) and some other services like CRM database(s).  Now I heard something about Dnsmasq, but never used it or seen that in action.  Is it a food solution for a small business to setup DHCP and DNS quickly and stable?
<mahdi> xangua,thank you
<krampuss> how do i "un-keepback" updates?
<krampuss> how can i free up space on a boot partition?
<totofoo> krampuss: did you try "apt-get autoremove" ?
<krampuss> totofoo: yes and sudo apt-get clean
<krampuss> totofoo: i've also grep'd for packages... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14159686/
<krampuss> but how can i free up the space?
<totofoo> krampuss: then personnaly I check my current version with "uname -r" and I remove with "rm" old versions
<totofoo> krampuss: if you're up to date, your current version should be "3.13.0-74", then you go into "/boot/" and as super user, you do a "rm" for older versions
<krampuss> ty
<krampuss> totofoo: i got 3.19.0-39-generic
<krampuss> (i'm using xubuntu)
<totofoo> krampuss: I'm with xubuntu 14.04
<totofoo> krampuss: and you? which version?
<totofoo> krampuss: maybe it's due to that (I'm not using the most recent xubuntu)
<blugingress> pauljw, After restoring the key shortcuts in the HOST system(Ubuntu). The CTRL works fine again in the VirtualBox guest systems.
<blugingress> pauljw, It takes 2 days to find out the problem...
<totofoo> Could someone help me with a simple check please?
<totofoo> I have trouble with my firefox.
<SPF> hi, in order to make virtualbox work I have to do sudo chmod 666 /dev/sda*. This is only recently probably due updates?
<mihael_k33hl> When pinging or sshing to a host, my computer running ubuntu 14.04 seems to be intermittenly resolving hosts.
<mihael_k33hl> confirmed that the correct DNS server is being given by the DHCP server via 'nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4'
<FoxWolf2001> Is Dnsmasq a good solution to install and DHCP, DNS and TFTP server fast and effiecently?
<krampuss> totofoo: ty for the help
<FoxWolf2001> *a
<totofoo> krampuss: you're welcome :)
<totofoo> krampuss: may I ask you a little service please?
<krampuss> what?
<totofoo> krampuss: well with my firefox, when I swith to another user (let say "user-B")
<totofoo> krampuss: my firefox with that new user make all downloads fail
<krampuss> what dir are the downloads going to?
<SebastianTCL> what's a good app to extract iso images?
<totofoo> krampuss: to default one "~/Downloads"
<krampuss> totofoo: do you have write permission to that file?
<totofoo> krampuss: sure
<krampuss> are you changeing user on the system or just the user profile on firefox?
<Jakey> ubuntu needs to give up unity1!!
<krampuss> ^truth
<Jakey> ya
<totofoo> krampuss: I'm not asking a solution. I just ask you if it would be possible for yoou to do this: you log in as "user-A", youu download something with firefox, then without rebooting you log out and log in as "user-B" and try to download something with firefox
<Jakey> linuxmint ftw
<krampuss> Jakey: but you can change the desktop manager all you want
<SPF> SebastianTCL: you can mount it as a loop device and copy everything
<krampuss> totofoo: one minute
<Jakey> krampuss: if not of because the desktop manager why don't i just user debian instead of ubuntu then?
<totofoo> krampuss: ok thank a lot
<Jakey> what changes that ubuntu do to debian that its so diff?
<SebastianTCL> SPF, you are talking to a noob
<Jakey> SebastianTCL: everyones once a nooob
<SebastianTCL> I just want to download tinycorelinux, extract the very small iso and put it in a folder
<SPF> SebastianTCL: mount foo.iso /mnt/bar -o loop,ro
<SebastianTCL> aha! iso master
<Shady> hey there!  where to find this file (x-gst-fourcc-ai5q) for playing .mov videos
<dotpixis> it worked fine...
<krampuss> it worked fine
<totofoo> krampuss: thank a lot for the verification. Then I absolutly don't uderstand why I have this bug ><
<totofoo> krampuss: btw which version of xubunut you run?
<totofoo> krampuss: is it 14.04 too?
<pentium4ffw> Im trying to install network ISO (mini.iso), other ubuntu isos worked fine, but with mini.iso I only get a flashing underscore when I boot usb. I tried unetbootin, startup disk creator, gnome disks, mkusb, and none worked. pc boots usb (did with other x/l/ubuntus, but not this one?
<IIT> i am facing this bug, how to fix this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2015-January/222023.html
<phoby> I CAN'T CONNECT TO WIFI
<pentium4ffw> Is there a way i could possibly downgrade xubuntu to just minimal CLI install?
<pentium4ffw> since the iso boot isnt working
<mikaZ> moin
<lotuspsychje> !de | mikaZ
<ubottu> mikaZ: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mikaZ> sorry
<mikaZ> good morning
<lulcat> YO
<FrameFever> is there an instruction how to use compile with clang under ubuntu?
<FrameFever> what environment variables to I have to set?
<dny> yesterday i had a huge problem and the window manager did not start anymore. at the end i figured out it was not even installed on the system. i guess the problem was that i removed some packages with "apt-get remove" together with their dependencies. is that possible? and how can i understand which list of packages got removed with "apt-get remove" apart from those passed as arguments?
<neredsenvy> I added an alias to my bashrc but I'm getting command not found do I have to reload it somehow or ?
<neredsenvy> When I run source ~/.bashrc I get error that my alias is not found.
<SebastianTCL> I need to add an entry to my boot sequence configuration so that grub gives me the option to log into this distro's image that i have downloaded in my homefolder, how can i do that?
<neredsenvy> nevermind has alias name = '' should be name=''
<neredsenvy> clear
<neredsenvy> clear
<SebastianTCL> i am gonna try this http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-change-boot-order-set-default-boot-os-in-ubuntu-14-10-15-04-linux-mint-or-other-derivatives
<magic_ninja> hello
<SebastianTCL> hopefully it will run well on 15.10
<magic_ninja> so here is the deal. I have two hard drives. One I use for linux and one for windows. I want to install grub only on the one I use for ubuntu. Now in the installer (15.10 64 bit alternate installer) this is listed as /dev/sde but when I install grub to that spot it can't find the drive.
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I'm having a problem with my desktop doclet (Docky). After updating my system software, it stopped appearing upon start up. Then it just disappeared completely, I would have to manually start the program up and not it will not even respond to that. I have completely uninstalled and reinstalled it and the problem still persists. It will not open up, appear or run. Any ideas?
<Morrwin> Does anyone know what startup command I need to add for Plank to startup and not interfere with my shut down/restart buttons? If I have it added to startup by default when I click shut down/reboot it logs me off instead. So to shut down the PC I need to do it twice...
<Morrwin> Some people said to comment it to start up with a 20s delay but the script never started up plank
<Morrwin> it fixed the shut down/reboot issue but it didn't start up Plank anymore
<rsmarshall> hey all, I have a question about packages on LTS
<rsmarshall> I have a pen test report run on our 14.04 servers and they said open ssh should be v7
<rsmarshall> 14.04 only seems to install 6.6.1p1 though from what i can see it includes backported security patches, is that right?
<rsmarshall> Is there a way to see all the patches applied to ubuntu's version?
<aftermath> Hi can someone help me with PHP and sending a email with Gmail? I keep getting this weird SMTP error that I did not used to get before: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34360123/smtp-error-telling-me-to-open-a-url-in-a-browser-from-gmail-smtp
<aftermath> Thank you very mutch
<SebastianTCL> I need help modifying the configuration file on grub2
<SebastianTCL> i am on lubuntu but there doesnt seem to be anyone at their channel
<neredsenvy> I have a node.js app that works with persistent connectons to it from remote devices.
<neredsenvy> I do a test run of 600 some connections but after 500 connections it stops accepting.
<neredsenvy> Could this be a Ubuntu issue
<Kartagis> how do I get hexdump the last 2kb of a file?
<neredsenvy> Maybe a setting that prevents so many connections.
<cfhowlett> neredsenvy, ask ##networking ??
<neredsenvy> I'm not running out of resources tho the CPU is good there's lots of ram left.
<neredsenvy> cfhowlett: Thanks
<aftermath> can someone please dick around that link i posted above please?
<rataplan> Hello!
<cmdswitch> aftermath: is two-factor auth enabled on that account?
<rataplan> there someone can help me about install driver, for ubuntu, of my motherboard by cdrom?
<cfhowlett> !install | rataplan
<ubottu> rataplan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aftermath> cmdswitch: Ill check
<IIT> on my ubuntu server i am getting couple of errors 1. init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning 2. [drm:vmw_driver_load [vmwgfx]] *ERROR* Hardware has no pitchlock 3. systemd-udevd[372]: Failed to apply ACL on /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<IIT> how to fix this or i should ignore them ?
<aftermath> cmdswitch: where would that be do you know right quick?
<cfhowlett> IIT, might want ask the server channel
<IIT> ubuntu boots fine without any prob but get's slow..
<IIT> cfhowlett, okay
<cmdswitch> aftermath: https://accounts.google.com/b/0/SmsAuthSettings#devices
<rataplan> thank cfhowlet...
<rataplan> try to see that!
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I'm having a problem with my desktop doclet (Docky). After updating my system software, it stopped appearing upon start up. Then it just disappeared completely, I would have to manually start the program up and not it will not even respond to that. I have completely uninstalled and reinstalled it and the problem still persists. It will not open up, appear or run. Any ideas?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: is there an error log?
<aftermath> cmdswitch: It says "Start setup > " so I guess it's disabled
<aftermath> wtf is this crap is what i think
<neredsenvy> Does anyone know how to increase the number of tcp connections process can accept ?
<cfhowlett> !wtf | aftermath
<ubottu> aftermath: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cmdswitch> aftermath: have you tried following what the error message said? (login via browser, then try running it?)
<aftermath> does anyone know of a email host that allows sending?
<aftermath> cmdswitch: I am writing a php script that send email
<aftermath> so I can't have it go to a url and all that
<cmdswitch> aftermath: find a different smtp host
<aftermath> like???
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: I haven't checked. What is the command to run it in the terminal - To check an error?
<cmdswitch> aftermath: something besides gmail
<aftermath> like?????
<cmdswitch> aftermath: like lots of things, or setup your own smtp server
<aftermath> :(
<aftermath> yeah that would require a domain
<aftermath> a mx record
<cmdswitch> aftermath: so, get a domain
<sandy_> hi
<nugzar> hello for everybody!
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: I haven't checked. What is the command to run it in the terminal - To check an error?
<nugzar> I have problem with my hardware, can anybody help me ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | nugzar
<ubottu> nugzar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: dmesg | tail
<Bluewolf> nugzar: If its hardware related then use #hardware
<aftermath> cmdswitch: can I use the Google API to send email from my gmail account?
<cmdswitch> aftermath: https://developers.google.com/gmail/api/guides/sending
<nugzar> I tried ubuntu and debian on my new PC and its freezes (Work only Ctrl+Alt+PrtScr+B) i written all outputs and logs here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307234&p=13410863#post13410863
<nugzar> can somebody say in wich way shell i go ?
<Bluewolf> nugzar: It might be GPU drivers. Not necessarily the OS?
<EriC^^> hey guys, i recently came across a cool pastebin service like termbin.com called ( <command> | nc cwillu.com 10101 ) which instead gives you a link that has a page with all pastes by the ip, so everything you paste is in one place, so it got me thinking it would be pretty cool if a user could type something in his terminal and have it automatically show up in the link, anyways i made a working example of it using script -f /tmp/bla , and typing in another termin
<EriC^^> al tail -f /tmp/bla | nc cwillu.com 10101 , and it worked giving a live terminal stream, so i made my own pastebin with a bunch of stuff that might help, what do you think about using this to help users where a bunch of logs are needed and it's complicated and a live terminal would be helpful? this is a sample link, it shows logs and my terminal right now http://openterm.tk/rijr , the pastebin has a menu which looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160681/ i
<EriC^^> chose the 1st option login loop
<nugzar> I haven't got video card, only core i7 4790
<Bluewolf> Hmmm
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Ah that does not run Docky?
<nugzar> yes, i think that is hardware problem, because this distributive works fine on my laptop
<cmdswitch> nugzar: You do have a video card, description: VGA compatible controller product: Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<nugzar> its integrated in CPU
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: That just gets the last error messages from the system, does not run docky. Trying to find out what docky is failing on
<cmdswitch> nugzar: means its a part of the motherboard, normally intel graphics
<nugzar> if i search in Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers its empty
<aftermath> cmdswitch: that Java looks hella hard to do. Is there a convenient package with working sample code by chance?
<nugzar> Did i must to search in google for drivers for this GPU &
<cmdswitch> aftermath: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10147455/how-to-send-an-email-with-gmail-as-provider-using-python
<cmdswitch> nugzar: besides freezing, is there any other issue?
<Bluewolf> nugzar: Check if there are any drivers available in Linux for that GPU.
<aftermath> cmdswitch: cmdswitch that is not using the google api :(
<cmdswitch> aftermath: didn't say you had to use it
<aftermath> but if I don't I get that stupid message
<cmdswitch> aftermath: try implementing the python script, and see if your results are duplicated.
<aftermath> they just started doing this I think
<cmdswitch> aftermath: did you try a different account?
<aftermath> that python script is using smtp...
<aftermath> no
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160844/
<aftermath> ill try
<nugzar_> freez again, can you reply ?
<nugzar_> all programs crashes too
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: error not listed. Is there an error file in that docky folder somewhere?
<cmdswitch> nugzar_: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 18d1:4ee2 Google Inc. Nexus 4 (debug) (disconnect your nexus and see if that helps)
<nugzar_> its not a Nexus problem
<nugzar_> i think it may br WIFI
<nugzar_> cose i tried for two weeks ubuntu
<nugzar_> and 1 week debian
<nugzar_> and now reinstall fresh ubuntu
<cmdswitch> nugzar_: Try #hardware please
<aftermath> cmdswitch: same thing
<cmdswitch> aftermath: try different account?
<Shady> hey there!  where to find this file (x-gst-fourcc-ai5q) for playing .mov videos
<aftermath> from an app that doesn't meet modern security standards.
<aftermath> thats what it say
<cmdswitch> Shady: http://askubuntu.com/questions/388297/cannot-find-video-plugin-video-x-gst-fourcc-avin-decoder
<cmdswitch> aftermath: get domain, host it, add SSL, then try again
<aftermath> cmdswitch: i just want to use gmail
<aftermath> but if its gonna be THAT hard, I will do that
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14160931/
<cmdswitch> aftermath: beyond googling, I'm out of answers for you
<nugzar_> Thanks for all!
<aftermath> cmdswitch: thanks for the help. I'm on the virge of quiting my job and I want to get my tool ready to fire ofof some resumes
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: error is "org.freedesktop.UPower" doesn't exist - try https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/1309706/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271131 in Docky "duplicate for #1309706 Docky crashes - System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.UPower" doesn't exist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bluewolf> nugzar_: Did you find the problem?
<lokien_> Hello! What graphics drivers should I use? I've got Nvidia GT218 (GeForce 210) and I'm having low fps issues on nvidia-340 drivers
<RepThis1> gross, i had to come back to ubuntu.
<nugzar_> no
<nugzar_> i open #hardware
<Ben64> lokien_: the 210 isn't a great card...
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Okay where and how would I change that?
<lokien_> Ben64: I know, but 15fps here, 50 on windows
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: In Docky.Services/Docky.Services/SystemService.cs
<Ben64> lokien_: can you elaborate
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: follow instructions on the link I sent
<lokien_> Ben64: Running games, I have very low fps compared to what I have had on windows.
<Ben64> lokien_: that isn't very elaborat-ey
<lokien_> Ben64: League of Legends, CS:GO, stuff like that. If you want to know more, ask specific questions
<Ben64> i'm not going to fight with you to help you man, give full details
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Yeah I got that, but where do I go to get to change that?
 * cfhowlett wishes the "attitude" factoid was still with us ...
<Bluewolf> nugzar_: Did you check if your hardware had Linux drivers?
<nugzar_> how i can do it&
<nugzar_> ?
<lokien_> Ben64: What is "full details"? Sorry, I really don't know what do you mean by that.
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: (replicating issue) Did you install Docky from the PPA?
<cfhowlett> nugzar_, what is your spoken language??
<lokien_> Ben64: Do you want screens? Output of specfic commands?
<nugzar_> Russian
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: No form the software centre
<Bluewolf> nugzar_: Well my PC did the same on a fresh install (Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome/Ubuntu 14.04 Unity/Linux Mint/ Debian Wheezy - and so on) All I did was get the drivers installed before it froze.
<Bluewolf> Then it was fine
<cfhowlett> !ru | nugzar_
<ubottu> nugzar_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lokien_> Ben64: I gave you my card model, my drivers, where the problem occurs. What else?
<RepThis1> anyone know how to reset about:config for firefox instead of clicking each individual setting, ffs.
<Ben64> lokien_: linux version, kernel version, computer specs, video card(s) if you have multiple, how are you running the games, are you using compiz or any other compositing thingy
<nugzar_> Hwo can i get drivers installed? in Unity UI Additional Drivers it isn't any available drivers
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, home/repthis1/.mozilla/firefox         kill the profiles.ini and restart
<nugzar_> <cfhowlett> doesn't you understand me ?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: sudo apt-get remove docky -y && sudo apt-get install docky -y
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: see if that makes a difference
<cfhowlett> nugzar_, you might try the #ubuntu-ru for help
<RepThis1> cfhowlett: sounds just like restoring everything from firefox including addons.
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, it is the nuclear deterrent - only way to be sure.
<Shady> cmdswitch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161143/
<lokien_> Ben64: standard, almost fresh ubuntu 15.10 64-bit install. Nvidia GT128, nothing else, cpu from amd. Running CS strictly from steam, LoL from play on linux.
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: sudo apt-get remove docky -y
<Bluewolf> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: so you have broken deps, run that and fix then
<cmdswitch> them*(
<nugzar_> ok, thanks
<lokien_> Ben64: and 4 gigs of ram.
<Ben64> lokien_: so you have unity
<cmdswitch> Shady: and your wanting to do what with the .mov file?
<cmdswitch> Shady: just play it?
<mihael_k33hl> I have 8 Gb of ram but the free command shows a total of 1877 only
<Shady> cmdswitch, play it and when i tried  with vlc there were no voice
<lokien_> Ben64: Yeah, everything standard
<Ben64> lokien_: unity is kind of heavy, maybe try switching to something lighter
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Nah, didn't work - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161206/
<cmdswitch> Shady: have you tried converting the source via FFmpeg instead of avconv?
<lokien_> Ben64: So, drivers are good? Glxgears shows 60fps all the time
<Shady> cmdswitch, yes with vlc still no audio
<Ben64> lokien_: glxgears isn't really a good test
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: sudo dpkg --configure -a (what did this say?)
<lokien_> Ben64: what is?
<Ben64> lokien_: but yeah, you're not going to find better drivers
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Nothing?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: it should say more than nothing, should tell you want needs fixing or what it fixed
<lokien_> Ben64: thanks for help then, appreciate that
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: But it allowed me to remove and reinstall Docky
<Bluewolf> Bluewolf: Nothing came up after I entered the command
<Ben64> lokien_: the playonlinux thing, you should check their forums/irc/something, it isnt supported here and can have wildly different performance to running natively
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: follow instructions and install your missing component then: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/upower.html
<lokien_> Ben64: okay, I'll do that
<RepThis1> screw it, im gonna purge firefox
<Caelum> if I get the popup "system program problem detected", where can I see the log of what the actual problem is
<cmdswitch> Shady: besides trying to reencode the source with a different audio codec (like LameMP3 or something else), I'm at a loss, sorry.
<Shady> cmdswitch, thanks mate for your time and help
<SkyRocknRoll> hey how can change my default boot selection in grub ?
<AndChat607476> Hello
<cmdswitch> SkyRocknRoll: http://askubuntu.com/questions/401023/how-to-edit-grub-default-operating-system
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: make install
<Bluewolf> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<Bluewolf> ??
<cuber> selam
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: did you run the configure command with all its options like it said?
<cuber> hacklendiniz beyler
<cuber> hacked By Cuber
<SebastianTCL> I added an entry to grub.cfg but it didnt work, i am on lubuntu, when i rebooted it didnt give me an option
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: did you run update-grub ?
<RepThis1> cfhowlett: i think you can also reset firefox stuff @ about:support > refresh firefox
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, really?  will try ...
<RepThis1> also , is anyone using the full support of HTML5 on Youtube (like getting above 360p video) cause i cant get it to go higher
<cfhowlett> RepThis1, yep that looks legit.  Bookmarked
<RepThis1> I followed something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/662311/youtube-not-playing-above-360p and after it wouldnt play at all
<RepThis1> already hating my switch from fedora to ubuntu :(
<RepThis1> +1 for vmware though.
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: What about on this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNJdPyoqt8U
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: I'm showing 2160p (4K)
<AndChat607476> Hello.
<AndChat607476> Hello!
<RepThis1> cmdswitch: same error after retrying steps again after a firefox reset http://imgur.com/AWdOZxI
<sjums> RepThis1, the newest firefox should be capable of showing HD now
<sjums> requires ffmpeg
<RepThis1> I do get the high quality options though
<RepThis1> videos just wont play for someone reason as showed above.
<sjums> are you in html5 mode on youtube?
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: strange, mine is working just fine
<sjums> youtube.com/html5
<RepThis1> sjums: yeah that all checked out
<RepThis1> which confused me even more lol.
<RepThis1> if no one has any other suggestions i might just try a restart?
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: IT Troubleshooting step #1: Did you turn it off and on again?
<RepThis1> cmdswitch: close firefox and open ? yeah
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: else sudo shutdown -r now
<sjums> Have you ran sudo apt-get update/upgrade, and is your firefox version > 43
<nagarjung> shell
<RepThis1> firefox is 43, purged and reinstalled firefox, assumed it was already up-to-date and updated upgrade before this.
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Yes I did, both independently and as a whoel
<Bluewolf> *whole
<RepThis1> ill try a restart
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: and no sudo make install ?
<AndChat607476> Hello.
<cmdswitch> AndChat607476: hello, do you have a question?
<AndChat607476> Yes.
<cmdswitch> AndChat607476: What is your question?
<AndChat607476> I'm getting a drdy err read FPDMA queued
<AndChat607476> Error unc
<cryptophage> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Server 15.10 on one old machine of mine. I want to transfer some files from a USB to that machine, but I don't know how to mount it. Can anyone help me?
<cmdswitch> AndChat607476: so your having hard drive issues, what type of hard drive do you have?
<AndChat607476> Toshiba
<AndChat607476> 320 gb
<RepThis1> Still have the issue of firefox black screening on youtube... :(
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: Extensions disabled?
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: I know I'm doing something wrong here, both ways or completely. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161541/
<AndChat607476> cmdswitch: I'm live bootin Ubuntu
<cryptophage> Can anyone help me?
<RepThis1> I was talking to the gnome team and to fix a bug the said i would have to go to a 15 release, so maybe i will go that route and give ubuntu one last try, although im curious if anyone knows if vmware workstation 12 pro is supported on that release.
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --enable-deprecated --disable-static && make && sudo make install
<mateus> hi
<RepThis1> cmdswitch: the only extension thats on here is Ubuntu Modifications (default) , and with that disable no luck. Whats wierd though is that ads play?
<cmdswitch> cryptophage: What is the USB filesystem (NTFS? HDFS? EXT3? etc..)
<AndChat607476> cmdswitch: But, my USB live bootin isn't working. :-(
<AndChat607476> I have important data in muh hardy.
<cryptophage> cmdswitch: EXT4
<AndChat607476> Please help me!
<mateus> i had an insue at pendrive
<cmdswitch> AndChat607476: looks like a hdd controller issue possible, gonna be out of my area of expertise, sorry
<mateus> i used a windows tool to creatte.. ,ageia almost destrois my pendrive
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Confirm I enter that command as is?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: yes
<mateus> mageia almost destroid my pendrive..
<guest> AndChat607476: It sounds like a bad installation medium. Can you reboot, boot from the flash drive, and choose the option for an integrity check
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Okay so its not me, here's the output again. = bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<nagarjung> I am trying to insert a space after a "//" character in multiple files, how do i do with sed??
<nagarjung> I have something like this //comments
<cfhowlett> mateus, this is ubuntu support, not mageia.
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: go to the directory you tar zxvf the files to, then run that command
<mateus> not using mageia anymore ... i told the guy pendrive insue to remake que usb iso
<AndChat607476> guest: what option?
<mateus> ubuntu its very easy to istall programs
<guest> AndChat607476: When you boot there is an option for a live session, an option for installation, and an option for integrity check
<AndChat607476> Okay. But my USB isn't getting recognized.
<guest> OK so you can't boot from it at all?
<RepThis1> it would be great if ubuntu put their checksums on the page that auto starts the download
<guest> AndChat607476: What are you trying to do, and what error are you getting?
<AndChat607476> guest: And will my data be lost forever?
<mateus> brother if your usb getting no recognizing its too bad.. u will get such headache
<guest> AndChat607476: What data?
<guest> AndChat607476: I can't read your mind
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | mateus false.
<ubottu> mateus false.: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Sorry, I don't understand?
<AndChat607476> guest: I'll send you a screenshot.
<guest> AndChat607476: Can you tell me what you are trying to do, overall
<guest> AndChat607476: like "install Ubuntu"
<cmdswitch> cryptophage: lsblk > mount /dev/<device from lsblk> </mount/location>
<mateus> oh okay
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: did you download the file it told you to download?
<AndChat607476> guest: no I've been using ubuntu trusty for over a year now and yeaterday siddenly this appeared http://b.1339.cf/aqmjzyr.jpg
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: then did you extract it?
<guest> AndChat607476: That is usually indicating a hardware failure of some kind
<RepThis1> Has anyone had the problem of installing ubuntu through usb in a 3.0 port?
<guest> AndChat607476: Take a look at this answer http://superuser.com/a/799388
<SebastianTCL> grub isnt showing on boot up
<SebastianTCL> how can i correct this
<RepThis1> I noticed on a integrity, depending on the port version its plugged into (2.0, 3.0) and the bios settings, it creates issues.
<SebastianTCL> even if i press shift during boot up
<RepThis1> integrity check*
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: Menu will appear if you press and hold Shift during loading Grub. http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<AndChat607476> guest: okay. Man, this says my hdd is gone. As in GONE!! O.O
<SebastianTCL> cmdswitch, it isnt
<guest> AndChat607476: I would suggest booting from a USB flash drive into a live session
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: Did you edit the /etc/default/grub file and run update-grub ?
<guest> AndChat607476: and seeing if you can update your backup
<SebastianTCL> cmdswitch, yes
<AndChat607476> I don't take backups! I feel ashamed now. -_-
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<guest> That's OK, there's people who back up, and people who haven't lost data yet.
<guest> You used to be the latter, but now you're the former
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: option 2: Pressing the ESC key during a 3 second window as GRUB 2 runs.
<aftermath> cmdswitch: thanks again
<Lantizia> anyone know if a Shang Wu still works for canonical?
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: You never mentioned a package to download or extract?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: Go back to the web page and follow it's instructions word-for-word
<cfhowlett> Lantizia, really not the place to ask such.  query linkedin.com
<AndChat607476> guest: is there any alternative as the live boot from the USB isn't working! Can I like remove my hdd from the laptop by screwing it off of it? Will that work? Can I connect it to a external USB hdd drive. Will it cause any data corruption by pulling apart the hdd?
<cmdswitch> aftermath: np
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: One moment then.
<cryptophage> Thanks, cmdswitch.
<cmdswitch> Lantizia: Linkedin says they are at redhat now (https://www.linkedin.com/in/shangjwu)
<cmdswitch> cryptophage: np
<Lantizia> cmdshftn_, https://launchpad.net/~shangwu
<guest-knNdKE> Kamilion, didnt work
<guest-knNdKE> let me do the trick again
<AndChat607476> guest: ??
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: what's the problem?
<AndChat607476> http://b.1339.cf/aqmjzyr.jpg
<YamakasY> why does this give me always back a no when there are multiple mysql.ini files ? test -f /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/*mysql.ini && echo Yes || echo No
<cmdswitch> EriC^^: hard drive errors
<RepThis1> damnit, vmware doesnt support ubuntu 15.10....
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: This http://b.1339.cf/aqmjzyr.jpg
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: and I'm not able to live boot from my USB.
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: your hdd is failing?
<EriC^^> why can't you boot the live usb?
<AndChat607476> I don't know, man.
<EriC^^> you can pass a kernel parameter to skip the hdd if it's failing cause of that
<EriC^^> hold on
<YamakasY> RepThis1: vmware, or their products suck :P
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Appologies, my mistake. What now? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161785/
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: Okay
<RepThis1> ?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev -y && sudo make install
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: boot the live usb and press e to edit the grub entry
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev -y && ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --enable-deprecated --disable-static && make clean && make && sudo make install
<cmdswitch> sorry, have to reconfig
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... add at the end libata.force=1.00:disable
<EriC^^> it should skip the hdd when it's loading
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: is there any alternative as the live boot from the USB isn't working! Can I like remove my hdd from the laptop by screwing it off of it? Will that work? Can I connect it to a external USB hdd drive. Will it cause any data corruption by pulling apart the hdd?
<AndChat607476> Eric^^: I'm in the grub rescue>
<Caelum> I made this file, ~/.local/share/applications/vba-m.desktop with this contents https://gist.github.com/2b9e768dcc459b14ba12 but it doesn't show up under Games
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: hmm, that's not the live usb i think
<Caelum> I tried both with and without the semicolon in Categories
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: when you boot the live usb, what do you first get? try / install ubuntu ?
<AndChat607476> I don't get anything. I just gewt the drdy error
<AndChat607476> It's showing gtub rescue
<AndChat607476> Grub rescue>
<AndChat607476> You want me to enter something?
<EriC^^> it shouldn't be giving grub rescue
<EriC^^> are you sure the live usb works on another pc?
<AndChat607476> It's also showing attemp to read and write outside of disk hd0
<EriC^^> oh
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Done, what next?
<EriC^^> try typing echo $prefix
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: ^
<AndChat607476> Eric:what does that mean
<EriC^^> it shows the variable prefix
<EriC^^> it's what grub uses to get the modules for "normal" grub and it could drop to rescue if it can't find them
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: run docky, and see what it says
<SebastianTCL> cmdswitch, here's what i did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161839/ and here
<SebastianTCL> is the grub file http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161824/
<Caelum> aha, I needed Categories=Game instead of Categories=Games
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: if you have another pc, try the live usb on it, what are you trying to do ultimately btw?
<SebastianTCL> cmdswitch, grub doesnt come up even if i press shift and when i try to log in as my username the mouse doesnt move
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Ah this just gets better - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161879/
<AndChat607476> EriC: I'm desperately trying to find out if my hdd is alive or is it dead. I have no idea how to find it. That's my ultimate goal. I don't care if my laptop dies its alllready 5 years old. All I want now is my data
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL, Change to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false update-grub and retry
<evax_> are there known issues with dual-booting windows 10 with ubuntu?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/1309706 and follow the last person's comments
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271131 in Docky "duplicate for #1309706 Docky crashes - System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.UPower" doesn't exist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: else I have no other options for you, sorry
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: try the live usb on another pc, if it's bad make a new one and boot it
<SebastianTCL> cmdswitch, brb
<EriC^^> then run sudo apt-get install smartmontools , sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and check the health of your hdd
<AndChat607476> EriC: okay what about the above suggestion?      is there any alternative as the live boot from the USB isn't working! Can I like remove my hdd from the laptop by screwing it off of it? Will that work? Can I connect it to a external USB hdd drive. Will it cause any data corruption by pulling apart the hdd?
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: It mentions changing stuff in Docky.Services/Docky.Services/SystemService.cs. How do I get to its location manually or by terminal?
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: if you remove the hdd, it could boot, but how would you check the hdd's health?
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: what ubuntu version are you running?
<AndChat607476> I'll use a external hdd USB bay
<SebastianTCL> cmdshftn_, didnt work, got a 3 2 1 0 count down, no grub, even if i pressed shift
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: and you remove the # in front of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<SebastianTCL> maybe i typed it wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14161968/
<test1717> Is there any news about the display manager changing to wayland??
<Skyrider> Is there a way to use apt-get upgrade/update without sudo?
<Skyrider> and without altering the sudoers file.
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome
<test1717> @skyrider there is no option to update without sudo
<Skyrider> ugh..
<Skyrider> So I'm screwed
<test1717> Sudo is basically the super user.. if u have forgotten passord u can reser it
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: sudo grub-mkconfig, but after that I'm out of options, sorry
<Skyrider> I haven't fogotten it..
<Skyrider> Dreamhost completely disabled SUDO on their VPS's.
<Skyrider> So I need bypasses.
<cmdswitch> Skyrider: I have dreamhost vps as well, contact support and they will extend it on a one-time only basis
<Skyrider> cmdswitch: Thanks, but I need to contact the 'owner' for that to happen.. the one-time only basis.. meaning what exactly? Only 1x request and perm sudo?
<cmdswitch> Skyrider: else work within the user accounts you create
<EriC^^> AndChat607476: have you used the external bay with it before?
<cmdswitch> Skyrider: 1 time = Do X command then I'm turning it back off
<cmdswitch> Skyrider: else switch to digitalocean and be done
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, pkexec might work
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: sudo apt-get install dh-autoreconf gtk-sharp2-gapi libdbus-glib2.0-cil-dev libdbus2.0-cil-dev libgconf2-dev libgconf2.0-cil-dev libgio2.0-cil-dev libglib2.0-dev libgnome-keyring1.0-cil-dev libgnomedesktop2.0-cil-dev libgtk2.0-cil-dev libgtk2.0-dev libmono-addins-cil-dev libmono-addins-gui-cil-dev libnotify-cil-dev librsvg2-2.0-cil-dev libwnck1.0-cil-dev mono-devel -y
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf: and tell me what that comes back with
<mano> i have two machine and i would like to ssh each othe with out password and i have already Generate a ssh key for the  each user of each machine using ssh-keygen -t rsa -P "" and  give ownership of authersed keys and paste to other machine  and when i am try to login  by ssh username it ask me password any idea?
<Skyrider> Well, thanks.. I'll check it out. Still dunno why DH removed sudo.. their VPS's is now "shared" hosting.. but that's my opinion
<cmdswitch> Skyrider: that's why I moved most of my gear to digitalocean
<EriC^^> mano: did you enable authfiles in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<EriC^^> ( and restarted ssh )
<SebastianTCL> cmdswitch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14162088/
<test1717> Will ubuntu 16.04 have wayland??
<cmdswitch> SebastianTCL: I'm outta options for you, sorry.
<xcelq> test1717: dunno
<RepThis1> wow are you f serious, after moving to ubuntu 15.10 still the same problem with firefox
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Okay, but it will take a little while....
<IronicBadger> anyone here any good with sed ?
<IronicBadger> echo "backups/btSync"  | sed
<IronicBadger> output wanted "btSync"
<IronicBadger> e.g. delete / and everything before it
<RepThis1> oh wait...
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: No, I haven't.
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: and I don't know how to use one too.
<IronicBadger> got it - sed 's@.*/@@'
<geirha> IronicBadger: If it's a path stored in a shell variable, sed is overkill for that
<IronicBadger> https://gist.github.com/IronicBadger/bc8da95280a4e8324308
<IronicBadger> geirha:
<cmdswitch> IronicBadger: echo "backups/btSync" | sed s/backups./\/g
<IronicBadger> it's for this script
<IronicBadger> to go before line 19
<test1717> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTrgRYa2wbI
<IronicBadger> as i ended up with .../backups/backups/path
<IronicBadger> which isn't what i wanted
<geirha> IronicBadger: Ouch, that's a dangerous bug
<mano> EriC^^: yes it is enbled and restarted nothing chhange
<IronicBadger> meh i'm only playing around atm
<mano> stillask me password
<geirha> IronicBadger: you should not use uppercase variable names
<EriC^^> mano: try ssh -vvv user@host to see what's happening
<test1717> Wow ubuntu does have the power to be used for self driving cars
<IronicBadger> geirha: why
<geirha> IronicBadger: anyway, "${var##*/}"  expands the content of var with everything up to the last / removed
<IronicBadger> nice
<geirha> IronicBadger: Because you risk overriding environment variables and special shell variables, such as PATH ...
<IronicBadger> thats a good reason
<RepThis1> lol wtf.....http://imgur.com/8oENuHn
<RepThis1> progress, but what a joke.
<mano> EriC^^: sh: 0: Can't open user@host
<EriC^^> mano: use the user@host you're using
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: looks like codec issues possibly
<mano> sh: 0: Can't open slave2@node2
<RepThis1> cmdswitch: something an update might solve? i just realized i didnt do updates after install, didnt have an ip for some reason
<EriC^^> mano: are you typing ssh -vvv ?
<mano> EriC^^: ohhh sorry spel error now it loads key and ask me for password of the host
<coc4tm> hello
<Skyrider> ello
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: and install ffmpeg and its codecs
<W4RH4WK> hey, does somebody know whether Wily will receive qt5.5?
<cmdswitch> mano: chmod 600 ~/.ssh/ -R
<cmdswitch> mano: and try again
<geirha> mano: So it tries the right key, but the remote end does not accept it? then possibly the file permissions on the remote end is wrong, or something silly like a misspelled filename
<coc4tm> W4RH4WK : No
<Sniper41m> hi all
<W4RH4WK> coc4tm, thanks anyway
<athosole> hello anyone here for help please?
 * athosole slaps Drone` around a bit with a large fishbot
<cmdswitch> athosole, What is your question?
<xcelq> athosole: what the question?
<athosole> I just install my the 15.04 on my macbook
<athosole> and it seems wireless is not working
<cmdswitch> athosole, did you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/622988/wifi-issues-with-macbook-pro-retina-early-2015-12-2-on-ubuntu-15-04 ?
<AndChat607476> EriC^^: ?? So...erm will it work?
<athosole> I have read a lot of those but I wil try this one as well
<mano> cmdswitch: after the ermition on  both machine it give  me like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14162273/
<cmdswitch> athosole, just do the 4 steps located near the green check mark
<cmdswitch> mano: then you type yes and press enter
<mano> cmdswitch: you right i can enter like this but i would like to login with out asking such kind of password
<cmdswitch> mano: this is a one time thing
<xcelq> ^
<xcelq> i did it as well for my friend server
<cmdswitch> mano: once complete, you can do it without a password
<mano> cmdswitch:  after i type yes Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/username/.ssh/known_hosts).
<athosole> thanks I will try
<cmdswitch> cat <your pub key> > authorized_keys
<xcelq> oh yeah, i have driver issue i think wifi keeps disconnecting and router is fine and working for other devices
<cmdswitch> then retry
<xcelq> is there some issue i can fix this?
<cmdswitch> xcelq, can give us details on your setup?
<xcelq> cmdswitch: my laptop?
<xcelq> it a lenovo e555 with intel wireless i think
<RepThis1> im confused here, is 15.10 suppose to support 360p and above out of the box?
<RepThis1> for like youtube.
<cmdswitch> xcelq, example: "I have X wireless card on Ubuntu XX.YY trying to connect and its giving my ZZ error message"
<xcelq> cmdswitch: i tried fedora linux before this and it wouldn't work i tried unity and mate seems to work for the most part
<cmdswitch> RepThis1: use the codecs
<RepThis1> cmdswitch: it works after an update
<RepThis1> i didnt even install the codecs
<cmdswitch> xcelq, "for the most part" ?
<RepThis1> so confused
<xcelq> cmdswitch: like it comes out after a certain hour/min
<cmdswitch> RepThis1, *Tada* problem solved
<cmdswitch> xcelq, like Wednesdays at 12:46PM specific ?
<xcelq> cmdswitch: yeah it almost feel like every hour or something like that
<cmdswitch> xcelq, what does the error log say?
<xcelq> cmdswitch: where do i find the error log?
<mano> cmdswitch: su: /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys: Permission denied  when  even iam trying to sudo cat /home/username/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys
<cmdswitch> xcelq, /var/log > tail dmesg
<cmdswitch> xcelq, or look in faillog
<HFCS> how to take over the world with linux
<HFCS> i want slaves
<cmdswitch> mano: chown -R username:group ~/.ssh/
<cmdswitch> mano: chmod -R 600 ~/.ssh/
<cmdswitch> mano: on both locations
<cmdswitch> mano: and try again
<cmdswitch> HFCS: start building
<xcelq> cmdswitch: i was going to say join #ubuntu-offtopic
<xcelq> but he log off
<mano> cmdswitch: still the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/14162273/  did i supose to restart both machine or?
<johnzorn> I remap capslock to ctrl with: setxkbmap -option 'caps:ctrl_modifier'. when a new device is plugged in that gets reset and I have to rerun that command. is there a way to make it a part of the actual config instead of a configuration adjustment after x is running?
<cmdswitch> mano: follow this step-by-step: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-ssh-key-based-authentication-on-a-linux-server
<cmdswitch> mano: its for digitalocean, but it works
<mateus> hi tosll
<mateus> i sucesslly installed epson tank l355 ty
<cmdswitch> johnzorn try http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices ?
<Strider1> good afternoon
<cmdswitch> Hello Strider1, What is your question?
<Strider1> my screen keeps flashing
<cmdswitch> Strider1, can you give me more detail about that?
<Strider1> i think it's an external signal that triggers it ... WIFI is OFF
<cmdswitch> Strider1, What seems to trigger it?
<Strider1> i think some signal from a neighbour
<Strider1> it's a form of harassment
<cmdswitch> Strider1, Did you talk to your neighbor?
<Guest84042> help
<mano> cmdswitch: thanks i will try
<cmdswitch> Guest84042, What is your question?
<Strider1> not really
<mateus> hi
<Guest84042> long time ago i was in an irc channel
<Guest84042> can anyone help
<cmdswitch> Guest84042, What is your question?
<mateus> hi
<Guest84042> forgot the commends
<cmdswitch> Strider1, and how is this an ubuntu problem?
<Guest84042> commands
<Strider1> it started NOW !
<Strider1> the flashing
<Strider1> im gonna restart
<Guest84042> i am trying to run ubuntu running on an raspberry pi 2
<Guest84042> and its working
<cmdswitch> Strider1, does it flash during the BIOS screen?
<cmdswitch> or not..
<Guest84042> but i want to install more software
<Guest84042> how do i do that
<cmdswitch> Guest84042, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Guest84042> ubunutu 15 mate for rasp pi 2
<Guest84042> got my raspberry last week but i know about programming
<Guest84042> use to have vic20, commodore 64, amiga, pc
<cmdswitch> Guest84042, recommend http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/three-ways-to-install-software-on-raspberry-pi/
<Guest84042> oke thanks cmdswitch
<mateus> hio
<Strider1> cmdswitch.. i'd like to find a way to log all incoming signals
<Strider1> perhaps i can find the cause there
<cmdswitch> Strider1: That's beyond my scope, sorry.
<Strider1> ok thanks cmdswitch
<cmdswitch> Strider1, Does it happen when your in the BIOS screen?
<Strider1> too ... and at any other time
<Strider1> it keeps flashing until i shut down
<cmdswitch> Strider1: Did you reseat your video cable?
<Strider1> i'm not attached to a cable .. ASUS laptop
<Strider1> wifi is on
<cmdswitch> Strider1, Laptops (like your ASUS laptop) has a video cable inside of it
<Strider1> but it happens also with wifi off
<Strider1> ahh ic
<Strider1> i'll check it out, thanks cmd
<cmdswitch> Strider1, I'm saying its a hardware issue, not a software issue
<Strider1> hmm .. but it seems to be on purpose each time
<Strider1> timed
<doom_> Is that 28backspace bug patched yet?
<cmdswitch> Strider1, after X time, the system does Y feature and cause my video to do Z action. Check hardware
<Strider1> i will gracias
<Strider1> good day all
<guzzd> ?
<Fatemeh> :-|
<Fatemeh> .ping
<cmdswitch> Fatemeh, What is your question?
<Fatemeh> Slm
<Fatemeh> .ping
<Fatemeh> Hm
<Morrwin> Hey what version of drivers should I use in ubuntu 15.10 for an amd r9 280x. If I don't use the proprietary catalyst 15.20 steam games won't start and if I use them I get flicker in Chrome, lags in youtube when watching videos and overall window "lagg"
<Guest84042> still got a problem with ubuntu, it says 'Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible'
<EriC^^> Guest84042: type find ~ ! -user <your user>
<RepThis1> Does anyone know how to enable hardware visualization on vmware workstation? Does the problem lay with the host os or the vmware product?
<w0jtas> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 15.10 over net install but it is failing at the step of additional packages, screen just goes black and nothing happens
<Guest84042> like this
<Guest84042> michael@michael-desktop:/home$ find ~ ! -user michael
<Guest84042> find: `/home/michael/.mozilla': Permission denied
<Guest84042> find: `/home/michael/.cache/dconf': Permission denied
<Guest84042> find: `/home/michael/.cache/mozilla': Permission denied
<EriC^^> Guest84042: yeah, if you want all the files in your home to be owned by you, type sudo chown <your user>: -R ~/
<Guest84042> try it
<auronandace> RepThis1: sometimes you ned to enable it in the bios first
<RepThis1> If you can run glxgears does that indicate hardware acceleration is working fine?
<auronandace> RepThis1: it doesn't take long to just check the bios settings, if you've never used hardware virtualisation on that computer before then it is very likely it is not enabled in the bios
<seeley>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER seeley ueuilaxdcumy
<RepThis1> auronandace: i ran a terminal command and it says its on
<RepThis1> but i dont understand why the vm wont utilize it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mano> cmdswitch:still bash: line 2: .ssh/authorized_keys: Permission denied even i try chmod 600 and 644
<cmdswitch[zZz]> mano: did you follow the digitalocean guide step-by-step? (no), try again
<cmdswitch[zZz]> touch ~/.ssh/authorized_keys; cat <your pub key> > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys; chmod -R 600 ~/.ssh/
<cmdswitch[zZz]> mano: on both sides (Server and local)
<Morrwin> Amd propriety drivers lags my browser and system, youtube play as well. If I go back and use xorg driver everything works but steam games won't startup. How can I fix it? I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 with a r9 280x gpu
<lotuspsychje> Morrwin: tried the ati drivers from official website?
<athosole> Hello guys I am having no wireless on my macbook pro after I install ubuntu 15.10
<athosole> anyone to help me?
<cmdswitch[zZz]> athosole, Did you not read the website I sent you?
<Morrwin> lotuspsychje, yeah they lag youtube player (html5) and both browser Chrome and FF. Chrome even flickers. But Steam games run...
<athosole> I did but that one is for 15.04 shall I try and see how it goes?
<zzarr> Merry Xmas
<cmdswitch[zZz]> athosole, I didn't not send to you for my health. Yes, please follow it's directions
<mano> cmdswitch:Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/username/.ssh/known_hosts). repeatedly even i didi it on both machine
<EriC^^> mano: what's the permissions and owner of the the files?
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<cmdswitch[zZz]> mano: did you chown the .ssh directory to your user?
<EriC^^> type ls -l ~/.ssh on your local machine and also the server
<athosole> what is the command to copy a file to a directory?
<cmdswitch> cp <source file> <dest directory>
<teward> ^ that
<mano> cmdswitch:ls -ld ~/.ssh drw------- 2 username hadoop 4096 dic 23 14:14 /home/hduser/.ssh
<cmdswitch> mano: who owns the know_hosts file ?
<mano> cmdswitch:hduser
<mano> cmdswitch:ls -ld ~/.ssh drw------- 2 hduser hadoop 4096 dic 23 14:14 /home/hduser/.ssh
<cmdswitch> mano: chown -R username:hadoop /home/hduser/.ssh
<cmdswitch> mano: then tell me who owns it
<waressearcher2> because ubuntu is free for download but one can buy it in stores so when people buy ubuntu what do they actually get ? right to call support phone number ?
<mano> cmdswitch:hduser is my user  chown -R hduser:hadoop /home/hduser/.ssh it give me like this drw------- 2 hduser hadoop 4096 dic 23 14:14 /home/hduser/.ssh
<cmdswitch> waressearcher2, They get the media (usb/dvd)
<cmdswitch> mano: so, ls -l /home/hdusr/.ssh/known_hosts
<cmdswitch> mano: what does that say?
<waressearcher2> cmdswitch: and its also sort of "donation" to canonical right ?
<athosole> cmdswitch[zZz] i tried it but nothing happened
<cmdswitch> waressearcher2, I dunno, I'm not a part of all that
<waressearcher2> is there ubuntu on BluRay discs ?
<cmdswitch> waressearcher2, I gonna say no
<mano> cmdswitch:ls: cannot access /home/hdusr/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory
<teward> waressearcher2: someone probably could make one, but why waste the space on a BluRay; DVD-sized images and CD-sized images are usually better.
<cmdswitch> mano: touch /home/hdusr/.ssh/known_hosts
<teward> and more commonly readable in computers and such :)
<cmdswitch> mano: and then try again
<cmdswitch> athosole, did you remove the old firmware driver?
<cmdswitch> athosole, and install the specific one listed on the page?
<cmdswitch> athosole, and then reboot?
<mano> cmdswitch:touch: cannot touch ‘/home/hduser/.ssh/known_hosts’: Permission denied
<athosole> when I try to remove the dpkg it sats warning: ingoring request to remove ... which isnt installed
<cfhowlett> mano same command, preface with sudo
<cmdswitch> mano: chown -R hduser:hadoop /home/hadoop/
<athosole> and then I copy the file into the directory with sudo in front
<cmdswitch> mano: sudo chown -R hduser:hadoop /home/hadoop/
<athosole> I did the reboot and nothing happened
<cmdswitch> mano: sudo chown -R hduser:hadoop /home/hduser/
<Zeioth> hi, I'm experiencing a boot problem in lightDM: I can see the login screen but my mouse and keyboard are not responding, and after about 10 seconds, the mouse cursor stops blinking. there's any precedent of this error? if not, please, tell me how can I report it.
<Zeioth> os xubuntu 15.10
<cfhowlett> Zeioth, wired mouse?
<cmdswitch> athosole, dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source; wget https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/plain/brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin; sudo cp brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin /lib/firmware/brcm/; sudo shutdown -r now
<Zeioth> yes
<mano> cmdswitch: cannot access ‘/home/hdoop/’: No such file or directory but for hduser it works
<cmdswitch> ok
<cmdswitch> mano: touch /home/hduser/.ssh/known_hosts
<waressearcher2> is there a oneline way to login without entering password from keyboard ? and without using keys, something like "ssh --login name --password pass remote.host.com" ?
<mano> cmdswitch: still permition denaid
<mano> cmdswitch:touch: cannot touch ‘/home/hduser/.ssh/known_hosts’: Permission denied
<cmdswitch> mano: sudo touch /home/hduser/.ssh/known_hosts
<cmdswitch> mano: sudo chown -R hduser:hadoop /home/hduser/
<mano> cmdswitch:it works
<SchrodingersScat> !info sshpass | waressearcher2, but any time you use this, you should be asking yourself "Oh no, what am I doing?"
<ubottu> waressearcher2, but any time you use this, you should be asking yourself "Oh no, what am I doing?": sshpass (source: sshpass): Non-interactive ssh password authentication. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.05-1 (wily), package size 9 kB, installed size 50 kB
<cmdswitch> mano: sudo su hduser
<Guest84042> nick MichaelV
<cmdswitch> mano: then do your ssh key config
<GateShot-m> hello is there someone?
<athosole> should I try it like that? I do not have an internet connection unfortunatelly
<cfhowlett> !ask | GateShot-m,
<ubottu> GateShot-m,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waressearcher2> !patience | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cmdswitch> athosole, download the file on the computer you are on now, and usb it to the other computer
<waressearcher2> "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you", where is nobody is he online ?
<cmdswitch> GateShot-m, What is your question?
<GateShot-m> okay i got problem with my screen resolution
<waressearcher2> that is not a question
<waressearcher2> that is a complain
<cmdswitch> GateShot-m, What is the issue of your screen resolution?
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2, be helpful or please be silent so someone else can help
<mano> cmdswitch:nothing chnage after sudo su hduser Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/hduser/.ssh/known_hosts).
<GateShot-m> how do I fix my screen resolution?
<cmdswitch> GateShot-m, What version of ubuntu are you running?
<athosole> just to make sure that I download the correct file. This is the file that I downloaded "brcmfmac43602-pcie"
<GateShot-m> 12.4 LTS
<GateShot-m> no sorry
<GateShot-m> 12.04 LTS
<cmdswitch> mano: All I can provide you is that DigitalOcean's site from before, I have no other options for you, sorry.
<waressearcher2> GateShot-m: try that command: "xrandr -r 60 -s 1024x768"
<cmdswitch> GateShot-m, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/251043/how-can-i-change-the-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu-12-04 ?
<cmdswitch> athosole, correct, then copy it to /lib/firmware/brcm/ and then reboot
<GateShot-m> i'll look but anyway i got this output "Soze 1024x768 not found in available modes
<waressearcher2> GateShot-m: try that command: "xrandr -r 60 -s 1280x720"
<cmdswitch> GateShot-m, try rm ~/.config/monitors.xml and then restarting your session
<athosole> done, Shall I run the commands dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source;  wget https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/plain/brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin;  sudo cp brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin /lib/firmware/brcm/;  sudo shutdown -r now
<athosole> ?
<cmdswitch> athosole, no, run this:  dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source; sudo cp brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin /lib/firmware/brcm/; sudo shutdown -r now
<waressearcher2> why "sudo shutdown -r now" why not "reboot" ?
<waressearcher2> it will turn off the PC right ?
<athosole> after restart or before?
<cmdswitch> waressearcher2, shutdown -r (reboot) will reboot the pc
<waressearcher2> also, why do you even need to restart ? if its a kernel module you can just uload it and load again
<cmdswitch> shutdown -h shuts down the pc
<waressearcher2> to update kernel module you don't need to reboot
<waressearcher2> just "modprobe -r module" and then "modprobe new_module"
<GateShot-m> the output says that file or folder is inexistent
<cmdswitch> waressearcher2, its a mac book, it needs to reload at boot time, it needs a reboot
<mano> cmdswitch:thanks for your help but one last thing i have try to copy then it tellling me sudo ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub  slave2@node2 /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: INFO: attempting to log in with the new key(s), to filter out any that are already installed  /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: WARNING: All keys were skipped because they already exist on the remote system. and when iam trying agin it is asking me password
<waressearcher2> cmdswitch: why isn't he in #macos or #apple ?
<cmdswitch> mano: I cannot help you any further.
<cmdswitch> waressearcher2, cause they are trying to install a wireless ubuntu driver, just quite down, I got this one
<waressearcher2> don't tell me quite down, they allready queted me in #windows 10 minutes ago so don't push it
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | waressearcher2, the guidelines apply to all - even you.
<ubottu> waressearcher2, the guidelines apply to all - even you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<waressearcher2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<athosole> cmdswitch I did it but nothing happened again still I cant see any available wireless
 * cfhowlett adds another tool to /ignore
<cmdswitch> athosole, What macbook pro version do you have?
<cmdswitch> athosole, 2011? 2012? 2013? 2014? 2015?
<athosole> I have macbook pro 13 retina mid  2014
<Bent0> Ok somehow when im manually partitioning my disks Ubuntu will not boot at all. Guided prtitioning using entire disk does work. wtf
<Bent0> I made a /boot of 1 GB, swap of 4GB and a / of 60 GB
<Bent0> all ext4, boot primary, / logical
<cmdswitch> athosole, ok try the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/470153/no-wireless-when-install-14-04-on-macbook-pro (yes I know it's for 14.04)
<cmdswitch> Bent0: did you set the bootable partition flag?
<cfhowlett> Bent0, what in the world are you doing?
<cfhowlett> Bent0, boot is fat32
<Bent0> I did set the flag on /boot but it said it probably wasnt needed
<Bent0> cfhowlett: Srsly?
<cfhowlett> Bent0, I have ubuntu only on my laptop.  gparted confirms /bot/efi = fat32
<cfhowlett>    /boot/efi
<Bent0> Yeah but this isnt EFI I booted in legacy mode
<cfhowlett> Bent0, even more likely to be fat32, yes?
<cmdswitch> Bent0, and when you try booting, what the error message?
<Bent0> will give it  a try
<Bent0> cmdswitch: Doesnt even show grub but its installed to the right disk (sda)
<cmdswitch> Bent0, do you get anything on the screen?
<Bent0> If I create a FAT32 partition in the installer I cannot mount it at /boot
<Bent0> cmdswitch: nothing
<cmdswitch> Bent0, and what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Bent0> Server 15. I wanted to use 14 LTS but this stupid IBM server won't boot at all with 14
<cmdswitch> Bent0: and your installing Server 15 in legacy usb mode. When you go to partition the table, in cfdisk which parition is flagged as bootable (/boot?, if so have you tried / ?)
<Bent0> How do I run cfdisk when im in the installer
<waressearcher2> Bent0: try some liveCD
<Bent0> Ah ok
<Bent0> Just noticed that guided LVM uses ext2 for /boot
<waressearcher2> cmdswitch: so ubuntu uses fat32 for /boot ?
<Bent0> Never took me so long to install a server :P
<waressearcher2> cfhowlett: you said "I have ubuntu only on my laptop.  gparted confirms /boot/efi" why is it fat32 and not ext4 ?
<cfhowlett> Bent0, might be worth pursuing this in #ubuntu-server          channel
<Bent0> roger
<athosole> when I try sudo cp Desktop/b43_updated.zip/*  /lib/firmware/b43 i get the error that is not a directory
<athosole> shall I copy the extract part of the file instead of all the zip file?
<deadmund> athosole: Did you try just installing the b43 firmware from the package manager?
<athosole> nop
<athosole> I dont know how this is my first time using ubuntu
<cmdswitch> Bent0, make sure to yes Yes to "Install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record" prompt
<deadmund> athosole: the package is: firmware-b43-installer   (try and install that and see if it just starts working after a quick reboot).
<deadmund> athosole: Welcome! :)
<Bent0> cmdswitch: did that :-)
<g00n> hi
<g00n> lol
<g00n> you guys are silly
<mbk> hi
<cfhowlett> g00n, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or play elsewhere please.
<g00n> suck my dick, you fucking nigger
<g00n> cfhowlett
<athosole> Thank you! Where do I find the package manager ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | g00n
<cmdswitch> athosole, did you copy the file to a usb key like I said?
<ubottu> g00n: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<g00n> nigger
<g00n> nigger
<g00n> NIGGER
<g00n> FUCK U NIGGER
<Bent0> nagger
<cfhowlett> Bent0, really?
<athosole> yes
<deadmund> ooohhh, noooo!  I'm offended!
<Bent0> People who annoy you..... Naggers.
<mbk> my chromium web browser keeps turning off!
<deadmund> haha
<cmdswitch> athosole, ok so can you put the usb key in the broken mac and see if it comes up on the unity launcher?
<mbk> How do I make it stay on?
<cfhowlett> mbk, start it from command line.  it'll return error messages if it kicks out again.
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Here is the results form earlier - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14163873/
<Bluewolf> It did not work
<athosole> cmdswitch I have now 2 files in my usb. The first is the pcie.bin from the first guide and the second is the b43_updated.zip
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf, I have no further solutions for you, sorry.
<cmdswitch> athosole, ok drag the .bin file to your desktop
<athosole> ok done
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Yeah I gathered, I appreciate the help and time though :)
<cmdswitch> athosole, ok now press cntrl+alt+t to bring up terminal
<observerX> I'm trying to create wifi hotspot using usb wifi device. so far driver rtl8192cu doesn't work so I blacklisted it and using r8712u
<athosole> yes
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf, np
<observerX> but I can't even create ad-hoc network
<cmdswitch> athosole, in terminal type sudo cp ~/Desktop/brcmfmac43602-pcie.bin /lib/firmware/brcm
<mbk> How do I delete some of the stuff on my memory that I not need on my ubuntu?
<Guest59913> Can anybody please explain this shell command?
<Guest59913> stat -f /home | grep -i name
<Bluewolf> Does anyone else have a solution to this error? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14163873/
<cmdswitch> athosole, then type sudo dpkg -r bcmwl-kernel-source
<waressearcher2> cmdswitch: athosole: no offence but your names looks like "sandwitch" and "asshole"
<SchrodingersScat> Guest59913: shows the status of /home/ but only shows lines containing any capitalization of 'name'
<SchrodingersScat> !language | waressearcher2
<ubottu> waressearcher2: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<athosole> I get this dpkg: warning: ingoring reuqest to remove bcmwl-kernel-source which isnt installed
<cmdswitch> athosole, thats fine
<athosole> My full name is Athos and is supposed to be something like Athos ole ole :D
<curlyears> greetings
<cmdswitch> athosole, ok now type sudo shutdown -r now
<Tarminquay> Hello.
<Tarminquay> https://wiki.tox.chat/binaries#gnulinux
<Tarminquay> When I go here why cannot I download an executable for Ubuntu as I can with Windows?
<Tarminquay> They want me to type something in a shell.
<curlyears> goof morning, k1l_
<waressearcher2> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<athosole> Unfortunately still the same results :/
<waressearcher2> ubottu: botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<lotuspsychje> waressearcher2: stop abusing the bot
<cmdswitch> athosole, did you turn wifi on?
<waressearcher2> lotuspsychje: can I do it in PM ?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | waressearcher2 yes
<ubottu> waressearcher2 yes: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<curlyears> well, I have reinstalled 3 times since yesterday, with essentially the same result:  can't boot after install.  Different errors each time
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2, /msg ubottu botcommand will prevent flooding the channel with your factoids.  It's just good manners.
<cfhowlett> Tarminquay, not an ubuntu issue.  if you need executables, contact the package maintainer listed on that site
<athosole> There is something I need to do to turn if on? the Enable Networking is ticked when I press on wireless icon
<SchrodingersScat> Tarminquay: they are offering a repository. up to you if you want to do that.  otherwise ^
<curlyears> cfhowlett:  rigid topic enforcement,,  Right On!
<cmdswitch> athosole, type sudo service network-manager stop
<cmdswitch> athosole, type sudo service network-manager start
<cmdswitch> athosole, and see if that does anything
<soee> how can i create swap partition after my ssytem was installed
<cfhowlett> !swap | soee
<ubottu> soee: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<athosole> when I press the start command I get a notification Dicsconnected - you are now offline
<cmdswitch> athosole, good
<cmdswitch> athosole, see if you can find your wireless network now
<cmdswitch> athosole, by clicking on the wireless icon
<curlyears> any ideas why this install DVD is suddenly breaking every install I do?  can ubuntu 14.04.2 not handle 3TB HDDs?
<cmdswitch> soee: also try http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<curlyears> I am not seeing ny errors until I try to boot from the HDD after install completion
<athosole> still the same :/
<athosole> it doesnt show me any available networks
<curlyears> athosole:  maybe there aren't any within range?
<mbk> Both my FireFox and Chromium Web Browser keep crashing and turn off! How do I resolve this?
<waressearcher2> why would I need swap partition ?
<cmdswitch> athosole, type sudo service network-manager stop; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; sudo service network-manager start
<athosole> Nop I have my iphone next to me which is connected
<curlyears> athosole: : is it connected via wifi, or 3G?
<lotuspsychje> waressearcher2: can you stop posting random stuff in channel please
<athosole> I get this wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<athosole> wifi ofcourse :)
<curlyears> ah
<athosole> i get like 5 wireless spots with my iphone
<cmdswitch> athosole, typr ifconfig | grep Link
<curlyears> athosole: :  I'm out, I have applied all the knowledge I have.  Sorry
<cmdswitch> athosole, and tell me the things on the left hand side that show up
<athosole> i get this "lo        Link encap: Local Loopback"
<cmdswitch> athosole, so no network drivers whatsoever, hmm
<curlyears> cmdswitch: you seem quite knowledgeable.  After you're done with athosole, do you thnikk you could take a stab at my issue?
<athosole> Yesterday I tried to install 14.04 which it seems that the wireless was working, and then I decided to install the 15.10 which the wireless is not working
<cmdswitch> curlyears, did you google it to see if 14 or 15 will support 3TB drives?
<waressearcher2> lotuspsychje: you have any questions ? why you here ?
<athosole> and the problem is that I dont have any ethernet port
<curlyears> hmmm...when there are nearly 1800 users inn channel, the join and part messages combine into a considerable noise source )-:
<lotuspsychje> !ops | waressearcher2 random trolling
<ubottu> waressearcher2 random trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cmdswitch> athosole, at this point I would say revert back to 14.04, unfortunely I dont have a fix for 15 for network drivers for a macbook pro that is coming to me, sorry
<athosole> cool no problem
<athosole> thank you
<cmdswitch> athosole, np
<cmdswitch> curlyears, did you look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/84538/trouble-creating-3tb-ext4-partition-due-to-msdos-partition-table-imposed-error ?
<curlyears> cmdswitch:   no, but that isn't the problem I'm haviong..a 3TB parttition is indeed geneerated, to which I can cd
<curlyears> MSDOS doesn't support partitions that lareg
<cmdswitch> curlyears, correct, so please remind me what issue your having?
<curlyears> cmdswitch: since testerday, I have tried installing four separate times, and each time, the install fails to boot, with different errors/behaviour each time, despite no erros on install
<curlyears> no REPORTED errors on install
<cmdswitch> curlyears, so when you boot, what errors are you seeing?
<curlyears> one tyime it does't issue any error I can see, it just stopped booting ubuntu and dropped me into a grub prompt
<curlyears> the most recent one
<cmdswitch> curlyears, does it ever get past grub?
<curlyears> cmdswitch:   not so far as I can tell ( in this install)   why would the installs differ?  I am using the same install DVD and choosing the same options each time
<cmdswitch> curlyears, hmm strange indeed. Are you using legacy or UEFI ?
<cmdswitch> curlyears, and does your BIOS recognize your drive as 3TB?
<curlyears> cmdswitch: I am not sure..probably uefi.  it is a plain vanilla trusty 14.04.2 install...what ever that defaults to
<linuxhp> is ubuntu 16.04 os comes or not?
<curlyears> I know this hardware supports uefi
<cmdswitch> linuxhp, April 2016
<cmdswitch> curlyears, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138626 I'm reading the 2nd response
<curlyears> linuxhelp   :  look at the number.  in 2016, fourth monyh
<lotuspsychje> linuxhp: join #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<yao_ziyuan> 15.10's Ambiance theme + Tranquil wallpaper, and Radiance theme + Abstract Ubuntu wallpaper are great. my question is: are there more themes?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<linuxhp> but i download os yesterday it works....
<cfhowlett> linuxhp, go to #ubuntu+1 for this discussion
<linuxhp> ok
<cmdswitch> linuxhp, yes its out, but its not been released to stable yet
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: yeah but particularly i'm interested in unity themes like Ambiance and Radiance.
<ishaq_> whats the best site for linux updates? like opensource.com
<yao_ziyuan> the Radiance theme is particularly suitable with a snow-white christmas wallpaper, but unfortunately there isn't such a wallpaper in 15.10's default wallpaper collection.
<deadmund> ishaq_: what do you mean?  news?
<cfhowlett> ishaq_, updates = news?  reddit/r/linux
<cmdswitch> ishaq_, for actual application updates: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: wallpapers are the easy part, try deviantart
<ishaq_> yea.. news and articles about howtos n stuff
<cmdswitch> ishaq_, reddit
<curlyears> linuxhp: yes,  bbut it is a non-releasedd alpha version...it is stil unstable
<ishaq_> _cmdswitch great.. thanks..
<curlyears> cmdswitch: is there aany pooint cd-ing or chroot-ing to my 3TB drive and looking around?
<Pinkamena_D> I have ubuntu-desktop package installed in ubuntu-server with some users. I notice in top that I have "pulseaudio" and "kmix" running for some users which actually is taking a lot of cpu time. There is no sound output for the system whatsoever. How can I cleanly remove these items?
<bill_gates> after two or three days i come to be familiar with  ubuntu basic items. Now i wanna learn how to build a ftp, can u help me?
<cmdswitch> curlyears, depends what your looking for
<SchrodingersScat> !sftp | bill_gates
<ubottu> bill_gates: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<curlyears> cmdswitch: some indication or explanation what is wrong
<cmdswitch> bill_gates: and if your heart is just set on building an FTP server: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<prsteele> any tips on figuring out why upstart doesn't find jobs in ~/config/upstart ?
<bill_gates> thank you ! I will learn it you recommend
<cfhowlett> bill_gates, www.fullcircle.magazine.org/downloads         I suggest the special SERVER edition
<cmdswitch> curlyears, the issue is that 3TB is new and the "old way" of installing is just not gonna cut it. You'll need to follow comment #2's suggestion to get it working
<curlyears> crap.
<deskwizard> Good morning
<waressearcher2> !ask deskwizard
<cmdswitch> prsteele, did you try http://askubuntu.com/questions/217612/why-my-upstart-script-doesnt-run ?
<deskwizard> ask me what ?
<waressearcher2> !ask | deskwizard
<ubottu> deskwizard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<curlyears> I guess I am going to heve to go bavk there and then write all that crap down, no printer avail.
<deskwizard> waressearcher2, I am aware, thank you
<deskwizard> (is the polite way of putting what I have in mind...)
<cmdswitch> curlyears, just pen and paper it, is normally what I have to do
<prsteele> cmdswitch: unsure that applies to me, since I'm not running the scripts from /etc/init.d
<cmdswitch> prsteele, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<curlyears> cmdswitch: yes, but you haven't seem my hadwriting..nearly illegible, even to me
<prsteele> cmdswitch: 15.10
<deskwizard> Long story short, transmission-daemon stop responding while moving data (either from incomplete to finished folder or manual move)... anything I can do ?
<waressearcher2> deskwizard: restart
<deskwizard> waressearcher2, still being useless ug
<deskwizard> 2nd strike
<cmdswitch> deskwizard, could rsync move your data for you?
<prsteele> cmdswitch: and 'sudo stat /proc/1/exe' -> /sbin/upstart do I have switched from systemd
<prsteele>  /s/do/so
<ikonia> deskwizard: has it changed the torrent status to complete, but just not moved the data from the in progress directory to the complete directory
<cmdswitch> prsteele, systemctl enable <service> ?
<deskwizard> ikonia, its working fine, the daemon just doesnt respond to the client while its moving the data thats all
<prsteele> cmdswitch: I might have figured it out, I think I need to add my session to /something/something/upstart-sessions
<ikonia> deskwizard: I wouldn't be massively surprised by that, depending on your resources/i-o
<gobal> ennada soldra
<cmdswitch> prsteele, ok
<curlyears> is there any way to make the screen cursor larger?   my eyesight is poor, and I keep losing my cursor on this 27" wide screen monitor
<cmdswitch> curlyears, same here, just write large
<deskwizard> ikonia, so basically you are telling me that its possible to have the issue I'm having... yeah I'm awake thanks :P
<abi_> Hi is the the chat for ubuntu 0os
<gobal> hi dina
<deskwizard> was just wondering if there was a way NOT to have it stop responding :P
<cmdswitch> abi_, Ubuntu OS, yes, what is your question?
<waressearcher2> !ask | abi_:
<ubottu> abi_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> deskwizard: so if you re-read what I said, you'll see two possible reasons,
<abi_> Hi i am new to ubuntu
<ikonia> deskwizard: if you have a look at those reasons rather than smart responses, they may give some insight
<linuxhp> hi abi
<gobal> hi dina
<cmdswitch> abi_, What question do you have about Ubuntu?
<abi_> And want to install ubuntu along with windows 8.1
<abi_> but i cannot do that
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | abi_
<ubottu> abi_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<abi_> i cannot find freespace
<cfhowlett> abi_,  you have to MAKE free space.  read the wiki
<waressearcher2> !livecd | abi_
<ubottu> abi_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<abi_> yes i parted harddrike for 40gb
<cmdswitch> abi_, you may want to read up on gparted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<deskwizard> ikonia, I know its the IO, not sure what your point is
<linuxhp>  abi ______your hard drives are shown as devsdv1 , dev sdv2 like this ..you may choose right one
<ikonia> deskwizard: how do you know it's hte I/O
<gobal> i want linux kernel projects idea
<abi_> I tried many tutorial in web
<cfhowlett> gobal, wrong channel.  ask #l#linux
<abi_> but i cannot do that
<cfhowlett> ##linux
<curlyears> gobal  impkement the first eveer  DWIM processor for linux
<cmdswitch> abi_, how big is your hard drive altogether?
<abi_> 500 gb
<abi_> and i parted 40 gb from 114 gb
<curlyears> abi:  why not?
<deskwizard> ikonia, sorry if I'm being thick here but, because it only happens when moving data around ?
<cmdswitch> abi_, When you installed linux, did you make a seperate partition for your future windows install?
<ikonia> deskwizard: that doesn't mean I/O is the blocker
<abi_> I have alread installed windows 8.1
<cmdswitch> abi_,  ok
<linuxhp> abi you  first open wndows os and then note that how many drives are there and which one is free space ...and note that size . this helpful for installing ubuntu os
<deskwizard> ikonia, uhm, okay, what else could it be ?
<ikonia> deskwizard: you need to disagnose it
<ikonia> deskwizard: rather than just assuming things as fact
<ikonia> such as "I know it's I/O"
<ikonia> when I/O maybe fine, or caused by blocking resources
<abi_> ok
<cmdswitch> abi_, in Win 8.1, there is a system tool to resize your windows partitions, please use it to free up space for your ubuntu install
<abi_> cmdswitch_, i have right now 4 drive c,d,e and h
<cmdswitch> abi_, how much is on D:?
<deskwizard> ikonia, so basically, you don't know and it makes me wrong... alright...
<abi_> i want to install it in h:
<abi_> which is 40 g
<linuxhp> your hard drives names are dev/sda like this. if you know free space size then you can install os
<deskwizard> well I guess I was wrong in the first place since I dont know either hehehe
<LifeLibertyHappi> how can i configure ubuntu server 15.10 to allow sound through firefox ssh tunnel?
<cfhowlett> LifeLibertyHappi, best ask #ubuntu-server
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok, so have you downloaded the Ubuntu ISO and put it on bootable media?
<abi_> yes i have 14 and 15 both
<LifeLibertyHappi> thanks cfhowlett
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok let's do 14. Have you tried booting to the 14 media?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! LifeLibertyHappi
<deskwizard> thanks anyway, happy holidays people :)
<ikonia> deskwizard: I don't know, and I was keen to work it through with you
<abi_> yes i did but both shows only three drives
<abi_> 1 sda
<abi_> andother 68 gb in which widows is intalled and another all in one
<cmdswitch> abi_, When you booted to the 14 media, did a window come up that said to install Ubuntu to the hard drive?
<cmdswitch> abi_, or did windows come up?
<abi_> it says install and try
<cmdswitch> abi_, did you click install?
<abi_> yes
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok, then what happened?
<abi_> it goes to languages
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok, then after that what happened?
<abi_> and i proceed futher then it goes to install software
<cmdswitch> abi_,  ok
<abi_> it checks intrnet connection and other
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok
<abi_> after that it goes intall ubuntu and i click to somthing else
<curlyears> cmdswitch:   how do I "make a "gpt table?"
<abi_> then i get to harddrive
<cmdswitch> curlyears, http://askubuntu.com/questions/586439/create-guid-partition-table-gpt-during-ubuntu-server-install
<abi_> it show harddisk
<cmdswitch> abi_ ok
<abi_> there i see windows loader nd a 68 gb partation and remaining partation whole something like 403 gb
<cmdswitch> abi_, did you select the partition that had 40 gb to it to install ubuntu
<abi_> no other partation
<curlyears> cmdswitch: I am no using ubuntu server.  does that matter?
<abi_> no it won't show 40 gb paration
<cmdswitch> abi_: so grub should have replaced the windows boot loader and made it secondary
<cfhowlett> abi_, open a terminal and run df -h         comand
<abi_> than what to do
<cmdswitch> abi_ are you able to boot to ubuntu?
<cmdswitch> abi_, or just windows?
<abi_> no right now i am in same laptop
<abi_> so i am not trying it
<abi_> just want some help so
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok, but when you do try, is it giving you an option to boot into ubuntu ?
<curlyears> cmdswitch: ?  does it matter if I am not running ubuntu server?
<cmdswitch> curlyears, same prompts
<abi_> cmdswitch_, let me try and i will be back
<cmdswitch> abi_, ok
<abi_> thankx cmdswitch_,
<cmdswitch> abi_, np
<klumsy> i can't mount an external NTFS disk in 15.10
<klumsy> it said in the forums that i have to recompile ntfs-3g?
<cmdswitch[zZz]> klumsy: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/689941/ubuntu-15-10-doesnt-let-me-open-an-ntfs-drive ?
<klumsy> windows has definately shut the device down correctly
<klumsy> i just did that
<klumsy> ubuntu 13.10 live disk can see the files just fine
<klumsy> 15.10 will not mount the disk
<rexwin_> I am unable to divide a number and print the output
<rexwin_> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/304297/88423714/
<cfhowlett> rexwin_, not an ubuntu issue at all.  ask #bash
<abi_> hello cmdswitch_
<abi_> i am back
<linuxhp> hi abi ,did you install os
<abi_> no right now i am using live version
<abi_> i cannot install it
<linuxhp> again what problem
<abi_> i cannot find the parted drive 40 gb
<curlyfrustrated> !
<abi_> i can see sda1  1 mb
<abi_> sda2 ntfs 367 mb
<abi_> sda3 68815 mb
<abi_> and sda 4 430922 mb
<linuxhp> and then what you see
<cfhowlett> abi_, sudo lsblk | nc ermbin.com 9999
<abi_> my hard drive is 500 gb
<cfhowlett> abi_, sudo lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<curlyfrustrated> cmdswitch:  with ubuntu installed on the drive, those commands don't work.  They're not allowed.  And if I clear the disk, do those commands, and reinstall, the install will wipe out all that work
<linuxhp> abi try sda 4 this is your free partiion
<abi_> wait let me try
<curlyfrustrated> dang, he's not here
<curlyfrustrated> nasty words
<abi_> linuxph_, i have 4 partion in widow
<curlyfrustrated> !
<abi_> if install in it all my data will go
<cfhowlett> abi_, sudo lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999            <<< will show exactly what you have available.
<linuxhp> i said to you use sda4 ..did you try
<curlyfrustrated> this is ridiculous.   Why shouldn't I be able to successfully install to an HDD larger than 2TB?
<jab> When ever I type yum install into the ternimal it won't install the program I want
<cfhowlett> !yum | jab
<ubottu> jab: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<cfhowlett> jab, check your channel. this is UBUNTU not fedora/redhat
<abi_> cfhowlett-, i tried that nothing happen
<curlyfrustrated> abi_:   no.   /dev/sda is the 40GB partition YOU created.  It has no data on it
<jab> What is the diff from fedora and ubuntu?
<linuxhp> abi is any file any inthat drive means replace it in another drive..why you hesitate to do tha?
<cfhowlett> jab, read it on wikipedia.
<abi_> 430922 is not 40 gb it is 403 gb
<abi_> i have created 40 gb partation and there is no data
<curlyfrustrated> abi_: fine
<abi_> how can i show you people
<prsteele> if anyone was following along, Upstart user jobs were not being run because my session was not in /etc/upstart-xsessions. Adding it caused jobs to be run as expected.
<abi_> is there any way to show screenshoot
<nicomachus> abi_: imgur.com
<abi_> or make you remote connection so you people can see
<linuxhp> yes abi go top of this chat. choose conversation click it and choose add to send file
<nicomachus> NO
<nicomachus> abi_: use http://www.imgur.com to share a screenshot.
<cfhowlett> abi_, post in on imgur.com.  DO NOT send it to this channel
<curlyfrustrated> hey, cfhowlett!
<abi_> ok
<cfhowlett> curlyfrustrated, ??
<abi_> http://imgur.com/5Ya0btP
<abi_> check this
<prsteele> this is perhaps off topic for the channel, but does anyone know the executable name of the sound applet?
<abi_> please check the link
<prsteele> (I want to add an upstart job to add that icon to my tray)
<curlyfrustrated> *sigh*
<curlyfrustrated> nnow I can't even install!
<abi_> cfhowlett_ please che http://imgur.com/5Ya0btP
<cfhowlett> abi_, I'm going to guess that your "missing" 40 gb is unformatted, unallocated space, but it IS present.  fire up gparted and examine your HDD
<abi_> so what is the solution
<abi_> can you detailgive me n
<abi_> i am new
<cfhowlett> abi_, system > gparted
<prsteele> abi_: just don't format anything until you know what you really want to do. But just bringing that up should show you how space is allocated on each drive
<abi_> ok let me try
<abi_> cfhowlett_, check the gpart screenshot   http://imgur.com/5Ya0btP
<cfhowlett> that ain't gparted
<nicomachus> that's the same link, abi_
<abi_> at
<abi_> what
<yao_ziyuan> showing off my desktop: ubuntu 15.10's Radiance theme + a skiing wallpaper: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zydd2x&s=9#.VnrDwnV97CI
<prsteele> abi_: you posted the same link twice
<curlyfrustrated> prsteele: when you are done assisting abi_. would you care to take a shot at my issue?
<nicomachus> yao_ziyuan: doesn't belong here.
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, wrong channel for that.  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<yao_ziyuan> i have a suggestion for the unity sidebar.
<abi_> ok sorry  http://imgur.com/n8lGZOg
<prsteele> curlyfrustrated: I logged in in the middle, can you re-state your problem? feel free to pm if its long
<abi_> this is the link
<linuxhp> abi ..............may be your partition are not allowed.because  four partition only allowed .i am also face this prblm
<abi_> i have four partation c d e and h
<abi_> in my windows
<yao_ziyuan> when the icons on the unity sidebar become too many, there can be a downward arrow at the bottom, and when you hover your mouse on that arrow, the sidebar automatically scrolls upward so that additional icons are scrolled into view.
<cfhowlett> abi_, this ain't windows.  stop talking about it
<cfhowlett> just confuses the issue
<Platypus-Man> I can't ssh from my laptop (can ssh to the PC from my tablet though, so I know things are working server-side) http://pastebin.com/7A0mvcw6
<yao_ziyuan> how does Mac OS X's bottom bar handle too many icons?
<abi_> So  what is the solution
<nicomachus> yao_ziyuan: this isn't the place. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan, are your TRYING to troll?  this is UBUNTU.  not mac
<linuxhp> is h drive has 40 gb
<abi_> yes
<curlyfrustrated> prsteele: :  I have install LTS 14.04.2 about 6 times, now, adn each time it has failed to boot, with a different error reported each time.  I have used the same hardware and the same install optioons each time.
<anandh> hi friends
<anandh> can you please help me to install oracle on to my linux system
<anandh> ubuntu 12.04
<yao_ziyuan> nicomachus: even for a suggestion for the unity sidebar?
<abi_> yes linuxhp_
<yao_ziyuan> nicomachus: *not even for
<abi_> SO what is the solution so for
<nicomachus> yao_ziyuan: yes. this is ubuntu support only. and no one here works for canonical anyway, so can't do anything with your suggestions. go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<abi_> SO what is the solution for me
<yao_ziyuan> let me rephrase my idea into a question instead of a suggestion:
<nicomachus> yao_ziyuan: no. not here.
<curlyfrustrated> yao_ziyuan: don't rephrase your question.  It is OFF TOPIC
<curlyfrustrated> i.e:   we don't want to see it, OK
<curlyfrustrated> ?
<abi_> cfhowlett_, are you there
<nicomachus> !patience | abi_
<ubottu> abi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<waressearcher2> curlyfrustrated: are you and "curlyears" the same one ?
<prsteele> curlyfrustrated: I probably won't be much help with a problem like that, sorry
<curlyfrustrated> waressearcher2: yes.  )-:
<nicomachus> abi_: open a terminal and type " sudo fdisk -l ", paste the result into a pastebin, and link it here.
<yao_ziyuan> question: here is a screenshot of my current desktop: http://pastebin.com/7A0mvcw6 . you can see there are too many icons on the unity sidebar, and additional icons tend to be shown as "flattened". is there an option to show a downward arrow instead of these flattened icons, and when i move my mouse on the downward arrow, additional icons automatically come into view?
<klumsy> does anyone know how to mount an NTFS disk in 15.10?
<waressearcher2> klumsy: "mount -t ntfs" ?
<nicomachus> yao_ziyuan: no there is not.
<curlyfrustrated> thanks, anyway prsteele
<klumsy> no, nothing... 13.10 can mount it fine but something has changed in this release
<cfhowlett> abi_, according to the readout, you do NOT have a 40 gb partition for ubuntu.  Can't tell you whay.  I suggest you use gparted to make a new partition on /dev/sda4 and try your install again.  after you have backed up critical data
<curlyfrustrated> yao_ziyuan: if you hover over thw flattened icons, do they not expand?
<anandh> hello
<jab> Is unity the only DE supported by the devs of ubuntu
<nicomachus> jab: no
<yao_ziyuan> curlyfrustrated: they do. my point is that this default "flattened icons" appearance may not be aestheically  ideal.
<nicomachus> !ot | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prsteele> jab: not sure what you mean by 'the devs'. Maybe from Canonical, but the kubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu projects all support different DEs
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14166515/
<klumsy> i assume that my external disk is /dev/sdb
<klumsy> right?
<yao_ziyuan> nicomachus: ok, but where do i send my UI suggestions on ubuntu?
<nicomachus> klumsy: paste 'lspci'?
<nicomachus> yao_ziyuan: https://community.ubuntu.com/
<yao_ziyuan> nicomachus: mkay. the current appearance isn't that bad, though.
<rockyroad> Hi there, I would need some help for configuring the touchpad (ALPS I think) on an Asus laptop R516U.
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14166668/
<nicomachus> rockyroad: is it working now or no?
<nicomachus> klumsy: I'm sorry, lsusb, not lspci. my fault.
<rockyroad> Hi nicomachus:. Yes, but the setup dialog says the Synaptics driver is not found
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14166710/
<waressearcher2> nicomachus: "lsusb, not lspci", you are so clumsy today
<Giles-B_> I have just installed ubuntu on my parents computer and I have what you could probably describe as screen tearing...(its  not with video though, its just general screen artifacts, such as the text in the web browser url bar being scrambled)
<nicomachus> klumsy: I don't see an external USB there.
<nicomachus> rockyroad: try some of the things on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<klumsy> bus 1 device 7
<klumsy> works like a charm in 13.10
<cfhowlett> abi_, progress??
<prsteele> anyone know the name of the indicator-* executables in unity? e.g. indicator-sound or indicator-bluetooth?
<Giles-B_> The graphics card is an Intel 82G33/G31
<Giles-B_> it was suggested that I install the Intel graphics card drivers from 01.org
<anandh> Hi friends
<anandh> can you please help me to install oracle on to my linux/ ubuntu system
<Giles-B_> I tried them, and its a little improved, but the problem is still there.
<anandh> ??
<klumsy> works like a charm in 13.10?
<nicomachus> anandh: http://blog.whitehorses.nl/2014/03/18/installing-java-oracle-11g-r2-express-edition-and-sql-developer-on-ubuntu-64-bit/
<nicomachus> klumsy: one moment
<curlyfrustrated> it astonishs me how many users here are apparently lurkers
<waressearcher2> curlyfrustrated: what is it ?
<kauseek> hey friends...just want some help on heating problem of my laptop in  ubuntu14.04.03
<nicomachus> klumsy: the external is NTFS format, right?
<klumsy> yeah
<klumsy> and i just confirmed that it was shut down correctly with hardware windows
<nicomachus> klumsy: and you're on 14.04 now?
<klumsy> windows has no problem with the disk
<klumsy> no this is 15.10
<bekks> nicomachus: Zhat link will leave you with a totaly unsupported Oracle installation.
<klumsy> knoppix has no problem with the disk
<klumsy> both 14.10 (Lubuntu) and windows10 could not recognise this disk
<bekks> klumsy: So plug out the disk, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s, and paste dmesg.
<bekks> !pastebin | klumsy
<ubottu> klumsy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<curlyfrustrated> waressearcher2: I apologize, my mind has apparently lost sync.  what was what?
<rockyroad> nicomachus: xinput calls it ELAN1000:00 04F3:0401; it that correct
<abi_> i am back again from windows mode
<abi_> So if we can do some adjustment in drives here
<abi_> linuxhp_ are you there
<abi_> @linuxhp
<nicomachus> abi_: be patient.
<bekks> abi_: Better just ask the entire channel.
<cfhowlett> !partition | abi_ make a new partition.  install ubuntu to said partition.
<ubottu> abi_ make a new partition.  install ubuntu to said partition.: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14166953/
<abi_> cfhowlett can you tell me how many partation does ubuntu support right now i have c d and e
<cfhowlett> abi_, I don't speak windows.  l
<abi_> now i am just telling you
<cfhowlett> abi_, sudo  lsblk will show NO such thing
<abi_> i have 500 gb hdd which is parted in three
<bekks> abi_: PAstebin "sudo fdisk -l" please, and provide the URL to your pastebin.
<cfhowlett> abi_, ubuntu in MBR install can manage 4 primary partitions
<abi_> in one windows is installed and i want to install ubuntu and windows to run together
<curlyfrustrated> AFK
<waressearcher2> !afk
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<klumsy> maybee there is a way to ignore these errors and force the disk to mount?
<nicomachus> klumsy: dmesg is showing "hardware error". I'm trying to figure out if it's actually a hardware error or just an issue with ubuntu trying to read ntfs
<klumsy> im sure it is not a hardware error
<klumsy> if i could configure proftpd correctly i would do it over the wireless, but that would take forever
<nicomachus> klumsy: ok let's try this, and perhaps will someone will stop me if I say something in error, I've never messed with NTFS on ubuntu before.
<edulix_> hello people
<acetakwas> hi
<nicomachus> klumsy: open up a terminal and ' sudo umount /dev/sdb '
<edulix_> what provides /usr/bin/virtualenv en Ubuntu trusty or superior? In ubuntu 14.04 it's python-virtualenv, but in trusty it's not. but I don't have ubuntu trusty installed
<acetakwas> I just installed Ubuntu 14 on a computer
<klumsy> not mounted
<acetakwas> And I can't install anything
<Bomber4Chats> Hey, I'm having trouble with plasmashell, specifically the Taskbar.
<nicomachus> klumsy: then ' sudo fdisk -l ' and paste the output
<abi_>  hi i am back
<acetakwas> I have done apt-get install apt-get upgrade which downloaded about 480MB
<abi_> please check this screenshoot
<abi_> http://imgur.com/2lxaONi
<slidinghorn> acetakwas: what are you trying to install, and what error are you getting?
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14167280/
<acetakwas> slidinghorn::  http://hastebin.com/nuwahusavu.vhdl
<Bomber4Chats> The Taskbar gets stuck in a certain state and doesn't show the latest status of the desktop (what apps are open. It's just frozen. Trying to reform search through the launcher or alt-f2 will freeze at some point
<acetakwas> That's when I try to install hexchat for example
<Bomber4Chats> There's just something GUI issue going on. That along with the message "*ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled"
<nicomachus> klumsy: now ' sudo mkdir /externalhd '
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<klumsy> sudo mkdir /media/externalhd ?
<acetakwas> lotuspsychje::  No. Fresh install of Ubuntu
<klumsy> same?
<nicomachus> klumsy: that works too.
<nicomachus> klumsy: then ' sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup ' (being safe)
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: updated to latest 14.04.3?
<edulix_> okey, scratch that
<klumsy> ok im ready
<nicomachus> klumsy: then " sudo nano /etc/fstab "
<rockyroad> thank you nicomachus. I have to go now. I'll come back tomorrow if not solved:
<acetakwas> lotuspsychje::  it's a fresh install
<acetakwas> But I ran apt-get upgrade successfully
<nicomachus> klumsy: can you paste the contents of that fstab real quick?
<klumsy> nothing there
<klumsy> in nano
<klumsy> wait...
<bekks> klumsy: If that file is empty, your Ubuntu would boot. ;)
<nicomachus> wouldn't boot, right bekks?
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14167477/
<bekks> nicomachus: Yes.
<klumsy> i missed the /
<nicomachus> klumsy: ok... shoot, need the UUID for the external
<bekks> nicomachus: No need for the UUID.
<nicomachus> bekks: doesn't it need to go on the line in fstab that we're about to add?
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14167579/
<trixtator> Good evening!
<bekks> nicomachus: No. You can mount filesystems without UUID too.
<bekks> klumsy: So pastebin the /etc/fstab as requested.
<nicomachus> ok. so then add the line ' /media/external  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0 '
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14167477/
<nicomachus> to that fstab file, klumsy
<bekks> nicomachus: Do not use /media in the fstab, /media is used by the automounter.
<bekks> nicomachus: Use /mnt instead
<bekks> nicomachus: And that line is invalid though, caue it lacks the source to be mounted.
<nicomachus> bekks: I'm just going off this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<acetakwas> slidinghorn, lotuspsychje :: http://hastebin.com/evutomoyow.vhdl
<acetakwas> slidinghorn, lotuspsychje :: That's when I try installing aptitude now
<nicomachus> acetakwas: ' sudo apt-get clean '
<abi_> can i expect any help from here
<abi_> linuxhp_
<OerHeks> abi_, ask, wait and see
<ioria> abi_ what's up ?
<nicomachus> abi_: you've been given solutions multiple times.
<klumsy> so what should the line actually look like in fstab?
<abi_> yes i am asking and waiting
<acetakwas> nicomachus::  same thing
<abi_> no solution works
<nicomachus> abi_: if you had tried one of them, you would have ubuntu installed right now. you didn't try.
<abi_> As i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8.1
<abi_> yes i have tried
<abi_> man
<slidinghorn> acetakwas: you haven't answered the question - which version & flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<nicomachus> acetakwas: ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<abi_> i have 15
<bekks> abi_: 15 what?
<abi_> which i am using in live version right now
<abi_> latest i download yesteerday
<gracie2347> how do you open a .sh file in the terminal
<slidinghorn> gracie2347:    ./filename.sh
<acetakwas> slidinghorn::  14.04
<gracie2347> that doesn't work
<bekks> abi_: Name the version you are using.
<slidinghorn> acetakwas: and did you run the commands nicomachus provided?  what happens?
<abi_> I just have a problem is that i cannot see 40 gb partion while installing ubuntu
<bekks> gracie2347: Using a text editor, most likely.
<gracie2347> Yeah it uses a text editor but i want a terminal
<abi_> it is ubuntu 15.04
<prsteele> gracie2347: cat something.sh will dump it for you to see
<bekks> gracie2347: So use a terminal. There are various text editors in terminal too.
<prsteele> gracie2347: less something.sh
<prsteele> gracie2347: vim something.sh
<prsteele> gracie2347: nano something.sh
<prsteele> one of those will satisfy your needs
<gracie2347> Well i am installing something
<abi_> kekks_, it is 15.04
<slidinghorn> prsteele: please stop using "enter" as punctuation
<prsteele> slidinghorn: noted
<nicomachus> abi_: I would not recommend installing 15.04 at this point. It's EOL in a week. install 14.04 or 15.10
<abi_> ok  tried 14.04 also
<gracie2347> It says there is no file or directory
<abi_> i have both iso
<acetakwas> slidinghorn::  I did
<klumsy> but what is the UUID of my NTFS disk?
<abi_> it doesnt show my freespace or 40 gb partation
<acetakwas> the last one seems to be making progress
<gracie2347> I can't do it
<bekks> klumsy: sudo lsblkid
<ioria> abi_, did you do that in windows ?
<bekks> klumsy: And sisk do not have UUIDs, filesystems do.
<abi_> no
<ioria> abi_,  with the installer gparted  ?
<abi_> sorry
<abi_> i am new in ubuntu
<abi_> So i don;t know
<klumsy> command not found
<acetakwas> slidinghorn, nicomachus :: After apt-get update now, I'm getting:      http://hastebin.com/uhotonutib.rb
<abi_> what are they
<ioria> abi_,  how did you do the dedicated partition ?
<abi_> in windows
<bekks> klumsy: My bad, use sudo blkid
<abi_> i shrink the volume of c drive
<abi_> and made h drive
<abi_> of 40 gb for ubuntu
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14168011/
<ioria> abi_,  ok.... not showing up while installing ?
<nicomachus> abi_: that doesn't apply to Ubuntu.
<abi_> so
<abi_> what is the option
<abi_> i checked many video in youtube
<abi_> and every one suggested same
<bekks> klumsy: So pastebin the entire "dmesg" output please.
<nicomachus> bekks: it's here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14166953/
<bekks> As can be clearly seen, that disk is dead.
<nicomachus> yea, see line 769...
<ioria> abi_,  ok.... not showing up while installing ?
<bekks> nicomachus: Yeah.
<klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14168121/
<abi_> no
<abi_> it shows
<bekks> klumsy: Replace the disk. It is dead.
<OerHeks> abi_, if you have 4 primairy partitions already, ubuntu does not see free space. delete that 40 gb and try again.
<klumsy> there's no way
<klumsy> it works perfectly in 2 other systems
<abi_> I tried that also
<bekks> klumsy: It obviously is dead.
<abi_>  doesnt work
<ioria> abi_, can you paste sudo parted -l ?
<bekks> klumsy: Look at your own dmesg paste.
<nicomachus> klumsy: last shot: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<abi_> wait
<klumsy> im telling you that that message is clearly wrong
<acetakwas> nicomachus, slidinghorn:: It works now. Thanks
<klumsy> all the files are intact and work fine in knoppix and windows
<bekks> klumsy: Then believe in it. I believe in system messages only. That disk is dead.
<nicomachus> bekks: if he didn't have the right drivers installed to read NTFS it would show that.
<klumsy> thats what they are saying on the forums, that ntfs-3g has a problem
<abi_> ioria : please check this   http://imgur.com/Oz9vb2H
<klumsy> why would it work if i use the 13.10 live disk?
<bekks> nicomachus: No.
<nicomachus> klumsy: did you install ntfs-3g?
<bekks> nicomachus: IO errors on blocks are not related to "the corect driver".
<klumsy> isn't that installed defualt in 15.10 ?
<bekks> nicomachus: That disk is physically damaged.
<klumsy> the disk is not damaged
<klumsy> the disk is healthy
<bekks> It is. Look at your paste.
<abi_> ioria : please check this   http://imgur.com/Oz9vb2H
<klumsy> that has to be wrong
<bekks> klumsy: Or prove it with running badblocks on the entire disl.
<bekks> *disk
<ioria> abi_,  and you have windows 8 on that disk ?
<nicomachus> klumsy: does it work on Windows as of right now?
<bekks> klumsy: Unless you do, that disk can safely considered to be damaged.
<klumsy> yes
<klumsy> and knopppix
<Nik05> hello. Im connected with someones system. And he has upgrade problems.
<klumsy> and 13.10
<Nik05> apt-get dist-upgrade removes a lot
<abi_> yes ioria
<nicomachus> Nik05: what are the problems? all on one line, please.
<Nik05> he is running trusty. anyone an idea how to fix this?
<ioria> abi_,  sorry for asking, where is the 40 g partition ?
<Nik05> nicomachus running apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove a lot of packages
<nicomachus> Nik05: why is that a problem?
<abi_> atexactly ioria i am asking that
<Nik05> because it remove ubuntu-desktop etc
<abi_> I can see that in windows
<nicomachus> Nik05: is it installing new versions? Paste the output to a pastebin and link it here.
<ioria> abi_,  so, i imagine you don't have a uefi capable motherboard.... correct ?
<Nik05> nicomachus no its upgrading nothing. Oke let me make a paste
<abi_> yes my mother board is compatible with uefi
<Nik05> oh wait nicomachus i think this is a frankenubuntu... Old versions mixed or somethign
<abi_> this is dell laptop i5 it was deliveer with ubuntu as defauly os
<abi_> but the retailler installed windows and gave to me
<abi_> it still has ubuntu sticker in it
<ioria> abi_,  and he installed win8 in legacy mode  ?
<abi_> yes
<slidinghorn> Nik05: If there are mixed versions, your friend is likely better off reinstalling altogether. Mixing version sources is a recipe for disaster
<nicomachus> ^
<ioria> abi_,  why ? he told you ?
<abi_> what he told me
<abi_> ?
<Nik05> slidinghorn the sources.list is not mixed but he upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<ioria> abi_,  why he installed win8 in legacy mode and not in efi mode ....
<nicomachus> Nik05: let's see the paste.
<nicomachus> Nik05: and a paste of the full output of apt-get update as well
<abi_> i don't know it may because in nepal there are small portion of linux user may be 1 of 5000
<Nik05> oke let me make
<ioria> abi_,  with efi and gpt you don't have anymore number partition problem.... you can have as many as you like ....
<abi_> SO what is the solutiion ioria
<zykotick9> ioria: s/efi and//
<abi_> in efi there was ubuntu
<abi_> but i reset the bios in factory mode
<Nik05> Here is the paste http://paste.debian.net/hidden/ffc80b5e/
<Nik05> apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<ioria> abi_,  i'm tempted to tell you to re-enable uefi -> reinstall win  and -> install ubuntu ...
<Nik05> nicomachus i will also make an apt-get update paste
<zykotick9> Nik05: they've removed "something" from the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, thus apt-get wants to remove all of it... this is the reason breaking metapackages isn't the greatest idea.
<ioria> abi_,  but maybe to much trouble
<ioria> *o
<abi_> So we cannot install in lagecy mode
<nicomachus> Nik05: yea.. .please. this looks really odd.
<ioria> abi_,  sure you could
<edirne> hi
<abi_> So
<abi_> window is in lagecy mode
<abi_> now i have to add ubuntu
<ioria> abi_,  what's on the partition 3 and 4 ?
<abi_> ok
<g105b> Why do I get this message when using apt-get sometimes: packageName : Depends: AnotherPackage (= 1.2.3-version) but it is not going to be installed.
<abi_> 1st partation there is windows
<abi_> second is some what empty
<ioria> ok, then ?
<abi_> third is with my data
<abi_> and 4th is empty 40 gb part
<ioria> abi_,  bott win and delete the second
<ioria> *boot
<Nik05> nicomachus http://paste.debian.net/hidden/4e8b9a84/
<abi_> than
<Nik05> oh could it be the steam...
<ioria> abi_,  no, sorry  it's labeled 'boot'
<n0Str3s5> hi guys, question, what bouncers are you using for irc?
<abi_> i understand
<ioria> abi_,  don't delete it
<nicomachus> well you don't need a Steam repo anymore, it's part of the universe packages now. but that shouldn't cause so much to be removed with dist-upgrade...
<nicomachus> Nik05: ^
<abi_> ok
<AndChat607476> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JJEUL5W/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1450887796&sr=8-1&keywords=ORICO&pi=SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=41AeKhgxuxL&ref=plSrch I'm planning on removing my hard disk apart and buying this hdd docking station will I lose data as soon as I remove it or ...how does it work?
<abi_> do you use skype
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: ask in ##hardware
<slidinghorn> n0Str3s5: that's not a topic for here...try #ubuntu-offtopic  -- this is for Ubuntu support only :)
<ioria> abi_,  the first is not win, btw
<Nik05> nicomachus i also have no idea what is happening
<ioria> abi_,  the second likely is Win
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: and I tried booting through USB but no use
<abi_> yes
<truckcrash> Is there any way to help along the process of updating a package to the latest version? apt-get still has ibus 1.5.9, but I am trying to get v1.5.11
<abi_> first is the partation reserved by win
<ioria> yeep... 3 and 4 ?
<abi_> second is also just a boot file
<abi_> 3rd consist of windows file
<ioria> abi_,  no, it's win, i think
<abi_> yes it is
<abi_> 68 gb was for my c drive
<ioria> abi_,  win usually is on C
<abi_> and 4th is 403 gb
<abi_> but i don't have any partation with 403 gb
<ioria> abi_,  the 4 is empty ?
<nicomachus> Nik05: go ahead and get rid of that Steam repo, then run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and see if that still wants to remove a lot. NOT dist-upgrade, just upgrade for now.
<abi_> are u sure
<Nik05> nicomachus oke already done that
<ioria> abi_,   it's a question
<abi_> no
<abi_> it is not a free
<Nik05> ls
<abi_> ok wait
<Nik05> ho wrong window :)
<ioria> abi_,   what's on the 4th ?
<ioria> abi_,   please abi_,  keep it in the public channel
<abi_> it is 403 gb
<abi_> so it is not showing rest of partation
<ioria> abi_,   ok.... but you know what's on the 4th ?
<abi_> no i don't know
<abi_> what is i4th
<ioria> abi_,   boot win and find out
<linuxhp> abi you first format the partition to fat 32
<abi_> ioria  don't have 403 gb partation
<abi_>  have max 195 gb partation
<sandah> Howdy is xenial stable enough to start playing with or is major plumbing still being moved around?
<ioria> abi_,   parted says the contrary ....
<zykotick9> Nik05: you might want to try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" and see if it installs something...  i'm not sure it'll work for a metapackage however...
<slidinghorn> sandah: Xenial won't be considered "Stable" until it's released in April, essentially
<slidinghorn> anything before that is alpha/beta stage
<abi_> ok ioria in win  i have c: 69 gb di: 178 gb, e: 210 gb and h: 40 gb
<Voyage> Hi
<Nik05> thank you zykotick9, already tried that
<sandah> slidinghorn: Thanks, but if I install now can 'upgrade' to the final version once it is finished?
<Voyage> I am trying to install skype but I get this message. The "skype" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<Voyage> 	Depends: skype, but it is a virtual package. I am using kubuntu LTS latest
<abi_> ok ioria in win  i have c: 69 gb di: 178 gb, e: 210 gb and h: 40 gb
<abi_> but here it is only showing 69 gb and rest all partation in 1 403 gb
<Voyage> any clues?
<abi_> that is the problem what i am facing
<sandah> I have a new pc which requires some drivers which will be in xenial so that is the version I will likely eventually use. If its not stable beforehand I can live with that.
<xangua> Voyage: Are you installing Skype from the partner repository?
<ioria> abi_,   not sure , maybe something about the Sector size
<Voyage> xangua,  origin: says, partner archive
<xangua> Voyage: so, sudo apt-get install skype ?
<gobal> while reading my pendrive i/o error
<xangua> did you try to run apt-get update before?
<abi_> So ioria the exact problem is that i have 4 partation but it isi showing only two 69 gb and rest 403 gb
<ioria> abi_,   sorry, 2 is not win ... , 3 is win
<Nik05> nicomachus and zykotick9 im getting problems with libatomic etc from gcc
<Nik05> I will try to find out what exactly
<abi_> yes 3 is win
<abi_> and 2 is win boot
<Voyage> xangua,  let me paste logs
<ioria> abi_,   yep... so what on the 4 .... your data ?
<abi_> 4 is remaining remaining gb from 500 gb hard drive as it is not showing remaining partation
<Nik05> nicomachus he has libatomic version 4.9.2-0ubuntu1~12.04 installed but trusty only has 4.8.4....
<ioria> abi_,   can you boot ubuntu in 'Try' and post a pic of gparted ?
<abi_> ioria do you know any thing like team viewer online so i can show you
<ioria> abi_,   ^^
<abi_> yes
<abi_> ioria check this you will see 4 drive http://imgur.com/qT330KL
<abi_> 210 gb ,178 gb , new volume and 69 gb
<bekks> abi_: Pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" and provide the URL to your pastebin please.
<Voyage> xangua,  http://pastie.org/10649481#1,3,24,133,227,238-239
<salimyar98> hi
<Nik05> nicomachus i solved it.. he had a few gcc packages left from 12.04. libatomic1 etc....
<abi_> bekks please check this http://imgur.com/4NxFfaX
<abi_> bekks please check this http://imgur.com/4NxFfaX
<Nik05> I down graded those 5 packages and everything was fine...
<abi_> bekks, please check this http://imgur.com/4NxFfaX
<xangua> doesn't seem like you are using any other third party repo, are you using your country repository? if so, maybe change your sources to the main repository
<xangua> Voyage:
<Voyage> xangua,  hm do I need thirdparty repo?
<Nik05> thank you everyone, bye
<Voyage> xangua,  and why do I need to change to main repo?
<rinpoo> Ive just installed iptables-persistent with "sudo apt-get install". But when I try "sudo service iptables-persistent start" I get No such file....
<abi_> ioria are you there
<rinpoo> any Ideas what Im doing wrong?
<ioria> abi_,   yep... thinking about the possibility of installing ubuntu15-10 64-bit on a mdos PT....
<abi_> So i cannot see any other drive than 68gb and 403 gb
<Voyage> I cannot install skype; can anyone have a look? http://pastie.org/10649481#1,3,24,133,227,238-239
<abi_> i think that there is no way for me to install ubuntu
<abi_> bekks, please check this http://imgur.com/4NxFfaX
<ioria> abi_,   you can to download 32-bit iso of lubuntu , and  try again ...
 * Voyage waits
<ioria> abi_,   your win installed is 32 or 64 bit ?
<abi_> is there any system like wubi
<ioria> abi_,   no, forget it
<ioria> abi_,   your win is 32 or 64 bit ?
<abi_> my win is 64
<waressearcher2> hello ponies
<abi_> my win is 64
<ioria> abi_,   try do download the 64-bit iso of lubuntu , and try it
<abi_> ok
<abi_> so no chance for ubuntu
<abi_> thank you ioria for your time
<abi_> I am leaving now
<ioria> abi_ no problem.... but it would be better backup data, enabling efi
<Bomber4Chats> Sorry, I'm back now.
<ioria> abi_  and start again
<s> qqqqqs
<Bomber4Chats> Hey, I'm having trouble with plasmashell, specifically the Taskbar.
<Bomber4Chats> The Taskbar gets stuck in a certain state and doesn't show the latest status of the desktop (what apps are open. It's just frozen. Trying to reform search through the launcher or alt-f2 will freeze at some point
<Bomber4Chats> There's just something GUI issue going on. That along with the message "*ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled"
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: plasma from kubuntu?
<Bomber4Chats> Yes
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: maybe the #kubuntu guys can assist better?
<Sagar> hello, i am having ubuntu 14.04 VPS with 2GB ram, running mySQL, apache2 and php5-fpm, but it utilizes too much ram, What could be issue? Any help appreicated
<curlyfrustrated> back
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: what does htop show as high ontop?
<Sagar> The program 'htop' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: sudo apt-get install htop
<curlyfrustrated> I have install LTS 14.04.2 about 6 times, now, adn each time it has failed to boot, with a different error reported each time.  I have used the same hardware and the same install optioons each time.
<lotuspsychje> curlyfrustrated: why not update?
<Sagar> Here is a screenshot, keeps changing > http://prntscr.com/9hq81p
<curlyfrustrated> df
<nicomachus> Sagar: what makes you think it's using too much RAM? 2GB is pretty low.
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: looks like php5-fpm is ontop with high cpu/mem 2 times
<Sagar> optimization is wrong i think
<Sagar> People seems to use 1.5GB server to run mongodb, mysql along with apache2 and php5-fpm
<nicomachus> Sagar: it would also help if you clicked the "MEM%" tab and showed that intead of CPU.
<Sagar> and they still save 500MB
<Sagar> nicomachus: i am on putty how can i click that?
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/9hq9lt
<Sagar> clicked
<curlyfrustrated> BCNU
<viruaposta> testing
<lotuspsychje> !test | viruaposta
<ubottu> viruaposta: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nicomachus> Sagar: You're only using 737 MB right now...
<nicomachus> Sagar: all looks normal.
<viruaposta> I seriously dont know what we were talking before my login.. I miss that part about how to view history.. anyways, continuing since I logged-in :)
<scott3> apt-get just suggested i use autoremove which I did and then it promptly uninstalled a load of software I use on a daily basis
<scott3> why would it do that?!
<lotuspsychje> scott3: added ppa's of any kind?
<scott3> um, possible but not sure
<lotuspsychje> scott3: check your sources
<Kamiccolo> scott3: always review what does it suggest, before clicking y
<mssbrg> Hi all. Is there anywhere I can download the latest libc.so for 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | mssbrg
<ubottu> mssbrg: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<scott3> fair enough but i thought it would only remove things that weren't needed
<lotuspsychje> mssbrg: whats wrong with your libc.so version right now?
<scott3> it removed mysql, php, java
<lotuspsychje> scott3: if you mix ppa's with official packages, you get wird situations like this
<Sagar> nicomachus: there are alot of apache2 and mysql proccess
<Sagar> using 136MB and 126MB RAM EACH
<zykotick9> scott3: if you remove one package from a metapackage, apt-get will offer to remove everything included in that metapackage.
<nicomachus> Sagar: I couldn't verify if that's correct or not, I don't have experience with that. But I imagine it's just different threads of the same process, and they aren't actually using that much each. because total usage is still pretty low (737mb)
<Sagar> what says that? http://prntscr.com/9hqhwm
<nicomachus> Sagar: Your htop scrot only showed 737 in use
<Sagar> dont getting it what could be wrong :(
<nacc> Sagar: what does "utilizes too much ram" mean?
<rom1504> "there are alot of apache2 and mysql proccess, using 136MB and 126MB RAM EACH" what do you mean by each ?
<slidinghorn> Sagar: the reason "free" shows far less memory as being free is that it counts cached memory as in use.  htop does not, it seems.  Please see here for further explanation: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<rom1504> (are those processes or subprocesses)
<SubCool> Hey, what client do you guys use for SSH/SFTP/SCP on android?
<rom1504> connectbot
<rom1504> I hear juice ssh is good though
<sdk> +1 for connectbot
<SubCool> i have juice, its pissing me off.
<slidinghorn> SubCool: That's off topic here - try #android
<SubCool> slidinghorn: k.
<SubCool> i was just about to join offtopic- i had to dl a new irc chat, i had Holo and it refused to allow my sasl connection.
<viruaposta> SubCool, try #android, still to thae facts, I use "juicessh" when I am mobile and have experienced no issues with it.. anyways its off-topic here
<mssbrg> lotuspsychje: i'm not running 14.04 but i need to know some function offsets for a 14.04 system. i might not need the 'latest', is there anywhere i can down load any 14.04 libc?
<SubCool> viruaposta: already there, thans. Ihave juice, but it refused to allow my password on connection. Im tired of arguing with it.
<SubCool> thanks guys.
<lotuspsychje> mssbrg: not follwing you mate, wich ubuntu version you need this for?
<mssbrg> lotuspsychje: sorry, i just would like the libc for 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info libc.so trusty | mssbrg here?
<ubottu> mssbrg here?: eglibc-source (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: sources. In component main, is optional. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6.6 (trusty), package size 13633 kB, installed size 24731 kB
<mssbrg> lotuspsychje: is that only embedded version? i'm assuming that's different than the regular one?
<mssbrg> *only the
<lotuspsychje> mssbrg: start from the beginning mate, what do you need this for exactly?
<trism> mssbrg: that was the version used as default until they switched back to glibc after 14.04
<C_minus> quick question. i'm trying to install CUDA toolkit on 14.04. Chose "runfile installer" (which at the time sounded like it would be an easier option). Double clicked it, it just opend up gedit and froze/overheated my laptop).
<C_minus> what is runfile installer?
<C_minus> can i safely terminate this?
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: where did you get this from?
<C_minus> can i safely terminate this?
<C_minus> nvidia website
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: why not using the one from repos
<curlyeras> *WAH*
<C_minus> as i say, it sounded like an easier method at the time for some dumb reason. my bad.
<trism> mssbrg: for the reasoning before they switched back: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372864/why-ubuntu-uses-eglibc-instead-of-glibc
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: xkill to the rescue?
<mssbrg> trism: oh interesting. thanks!
<smoovep> anyone has 3 or more monitor on ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> smoovep: best to explain your issue to the channel mate
<smoovep> Cannot get the third monitor to turn on..
<viruaposta> C_minus, hit hard power off button to come out of this, before doing that, would like to know what you were upto? sorry I dont know how to check history here, I scrawled upto top but not able to find what issue you facing, it will be more good if you re-share the issue before hard-boot
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | smoovep can this help maybe?
<ubottu> smoovep can this help maybe?: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<viruaposta> and please guys, do guide me how to check history chat of particular user
<lotuspsychje> !logs | viruaposta
<ubottu> viruaposta: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<C_minus> double clicked the cuda_7.5.18_linux.run I got from nvidia website
<smoovep> arandr?
<C_minus> to install cuda toolkit
<viruaposta> thanks lotuspsychje
<curlyeras> dagnab jt all to heck! *evil grimace*
<smoovep> I already have two monitors using a dual nvidia card .. which works fine, but the second video card for the third monitor doesn't seem to power up .. its either I choose one or the other..  where can I modify xorg.conf in ubunut 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA development toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.5.14-2 (wily), package size 18607 kB, installed size 47433 kB
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | smoovep
<ubottu> smoovep: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<C_minus> what's your point? i used this thing here: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<C_minus> actually that was a mistake also, because i actually need this one for my purposes https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-70
<C_minus> How can I check if I need to clean anything up from that aborted installation?
<curlyeras> if I break my HDD into smaller than 2TB drive, and install to one partition, will it sole this problem of installing to a 3TB drvie?
<curlyeras> p0wn3d_:   do you have or use a 3D printer?
<viruaposta> curlyeras, good question.. but.. wait what was that? I wasnt able to collect it.. may be others can..
<smoovep> XRandR will work for three monitors?
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14173581/
<Klumsy> i have a real bad problem. my .5T backup disk was stolen in a break-in. all i have is the original 120Gig disk
<Klumsy> this is basically my life's work
<Klumsy> i did back up, its just that someone broke in my house and stole my stuff
<Klumsy> is there any way to copy the audio files over?
<tgm4883> Klumsy: I'm confused. If they only stole your backup, can't you just access the originals how you normally do?
<Klumsy> these are not downloaded mp3's, these are a lifetimes worth of studio recordings
<Klumsy> i dont throw away disks
<Klumsy> i had an external disk that i copied this to
<Klumsy> it was stolen
<tgm4883> Klumsy: so grab them from the original disk?
<Klumsy> now, someone is threatening to release all my music but they dont have the original source files
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14173581/
<Klumsy> i have ubuntu livedisk 13.10 running
<tgm4883> Klumsy: ok, lets step back a second. Lets pretend it's 2 days before the robbery and you want to access one of the files. How do you access the file?
<Klumsy> from the half-T disk that i bought as a backup
<slidinghorn> !eol | Klumsy 13.10 is end of life
<ubottu> Klumsy 13.10 is end of life: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> Klumsy: if you are accessing the data on your backup drive on a daily basis, then it's NOT a backup
<Klumsy> it wasnt accessed daily, i would use it as i needed
<tgm4883> Klumsy: so then what exactly is this 120GB disk
<Klumsy> and i kept this original backup disk
<tgm4883> Klumsy: yea that's not a backup. In any case, what is the 120GB disk
 * lotuspsychje facepalm
<Klumsy> its a WD Caviar IDE
<tgm4883> Klumsy: sorry not what I meant. You said this disk is an original. An original of what?
<ioria> Klumsy, how are you accessing it ? usb external case ? ide adapter ?
<Klumsy> this disk is 120 gigs of amiga AIFF, and windows WAV audio
<Klumsy> and the source scripts and sequences
<Klumsy> and recordings
<Klumsy> music
<tgm4883> Klumsy: so it's not an OS disk then. It was a secondary disk in some machine?
<Klumsy> yeah
<tgm4883> Klumsy: what computer are you on now?
<Klumsy> a brand new lenovo laptop
<Klumsy> with a 1T disk
<tgm4883> Klumsy: what OS
<Klumsy> well i am in 13.10 live
<Klumsy> but installed is 15.10
<tgm4883> Klumsy: ok, how are you connecting the drive to this laptop?
<Klumsy> USB
<tgm4883> Klumsy: ok. Why are you accessing via a 13.10 live disk and not the 15.10 installation?
<Klumsy> because before i was able to browse and actually play the audio files from knoppix
<Klumsy> or... 13.10
<Klumsy> but when i installed 15.10 i started having problems
<ioria> Klumsy, boot you 15.10, plug the disk and  dmesg | tail
 * slidinghorn is so confused right now...
<Klumsy> ok i will be back in 15.10
<tgm4883> yea I'm probably out on this one. ntfs drives aren't my speciality
<MWM> is there anything that would make Ubuntu Studio unsuitable for NAS?
<Sonic2kk> Hey! My Integral USB 3.0 flash drive worked in Ubuntu 15.04 but stopped working when I upgraded to 15.10. It does not work on my OS X partition either. Other flash drives do however work in this computer. The drive also woks in other computers, such as an old Toshiba Satellite machine from 2003 running Xubuntu 14.04 or some Windows XP machines I have laying around [Will continue in another message]
<Sonic2kk> The drive is recognised using an OTG cable on my Nexus 6 and Galaxy SII. Other computers running 15.10 recognise it. Other drives work on OS X and the machines I've tested on (including those also running 15.10) see the drive. The drive does not appear in fdisk or any other commands that I have tried [Continues in another message]
<Sonic2kk>  The drive does not appear in any commands that I have ran. A few fresh installs have not helped, and downgrading to 15.04 again does nothing. The drive still doesn't appear. Other USB devices such as external drives or USB mouses and keyboards work perfectly fine as well. How can I fix this issue? Why has it suddenly come up?
<tgm4883> Sonic2kk: plug the drive in then pastebin 'dmesg | tail'
<MWM> Sonic2kk: so lsblk does not show the drive?
<lotuspsychje> MWM: studio is designed for audio works, do you want it to be a NAS also?
 * tgm4883 is just going to steal all his answers from ioria from now on :)
<ioria> i don't think so .... :
<Klumsy> ioria, what was that command?
<MWM> lutuspsychje:  Id like to be able to edit video and store it locally.  Which is why I was considering Studio as NAS
<ioria> Klumsy, dmesg | tail
<tgm4883> MWM: do you need to access that video from elsewhere?
<Sonic2kk> MWM: No, it just shows the partitions on my internal drive
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14174285/
<ioria> Klumsy, your disk is plugged ?
<Klumsy> yeah
<tgm4883> Klumsy: did you plug it in after booting or before?
<Klumsy> before
<Voyage> I have the following files, how do I make a .deb out of it and install it? control.tar.gz  data.tar.gz  debian-binary
<MWM> SO right now I have NAS set up to be a DLNA server.  Id just like to be able to edit/work with the content that is already on it
<tgm4883> Klumsy: unplug it then replug it back in
<ioria> Klumsy,  unplug, replug  , dmesg | tail
<MWM> I realize that I could just add that funtionality to my existing system (lubuntu 15.10) but I wondered if Studio might not be a better route to go since I have an impending reinstall
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14174356/
<MWM> Sonic2KK:  I was hoping that it might show there.  Im sorry but Im new to ubuntu/linux and cant really offer any help
<ioria> Klumsy,  usb2   or 3 ?
<Klumsy> well i assume that this is the USB2 slot since it is the one that is not colored blue
<Sonic2kk> MWM: It's okay, I'll wait for 16.04 and hope for the best. It seems that it's all I can do :/
<ioria> Klumsy,  looks bad from here ....  ever worked that case (with that disk inside)   ?
<slidinghorn> Voyage: what exactly are you trying to install?  Are you trying to compile something from its source?
<Klumsy> isnt there a way i can force it to mount and just copy what i can?
<Klumsy> honestly, the disk sounds good
<ioria> Klumsy,  sudo parted -l
<Klumsy> and i could care less about a few bad sectors
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14174538/
<Klumsy> ignore?
<ioria> yep
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14174616/
<MWM> Any other thoughts on Studio/Nas combo?
<nerium> I just copied some files over from OS X to ubuntu using ”scp”, but some file names are wrong.
<nerium> Here’s is one example: Ska<0308>rmavbild.png, i should be Skärmavbild.png
<nerium> How would I fix this?
<MWM> is it counterindicated by anything major?  I might just try it otherwise
<ioria> Klumsy,  sorry to repeat myself,  have you ever used that disk in that case ?
<lotuspsychje> MWM: branching your pc to an eth cable can be a nas too right
<Klumsy> i was browsing this disk in knoppix, even able to play the files
<Klumsy> there's nothing wrong with the audio files on this disk
<lotuspsychje> MWM: maybe the ##networking guys knwo the perfect dream NAS scenario for you?
<tgm4883> Klumsy: how long ago was that?
<Klumsy> yesturday
<MWM> lotuspsychje:  Im not sure exactly what you mean.  Just connecting with ethernet?  I beleive so.  Right now I have  aubuntu box set up with as much storage as I can muster and access it with my other windows machines via Samba...does that help?
<Klumsy> is there a way to force mount this disk and copy what i can?
<ioria> Klumsy,  change the port
<ioria> Klumsy,  and if you have it, a double usb cable
<Klumsy> for power?
<Voyage> slidinghorn,  http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<Klumsy> the power is from a wall wart
<ioria> Klumsy,  yeah
<MWM> Dream NAS is FreeNAS I beleive :) Basically I am just wondering if there is anything in the Studio version that is unsuitable for storage or makes for a slow network.  Thanks for the help
<simon> Hi, how can I install the latest version of gparted? I have 0.19, but when I do apt-get upgrade it is still 0.19
<Klumsy> changing the port does nothig
<xangua> !latest | simon Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<ubottu> simon Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Klumsy> the disk makes noise like normal disks, but nothing in ubuntu
<ioria> Klumsy, dmesg | tail
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14174896/
<b1ack1323> nerium: try putting ./ infront of your file path and wrapping with "./<Put FIle Name Here>"
<nerium> b1ack1323: That’s not the problem. The file names are suddently wrong when copying them
<simon> xangua, I must have it because the stable version doesn't support nvme. I found v0.24 in launchpad, so it means it's possible, right?
<Voyage> can anyone resolve my skype issue?  http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: have you tried the skype version from their website?
<Bashing-om> simon: As I follow along .. there is this discussion : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307273 . Is this also "you" ?
<ioria> Klumsy,  i don't know your case ... mine has two leds ,red and blue ...   red means 'working' and blue 'ready'.... can you verify on yours ?
<Klumsy> mine  has an external wall wart with a 2A output and a green led
<Klumsy> its not an undervoltage
<b1ack1323> nerium: It seems changing from ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8 or viseversa. Change it before you send it using the command  convmv  -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8 Skärmavbild.png
<simon> Bashing-om, yes. What about it?
<Klumsy> this was an audio disk, im sure that there is corrupted data, that is normal for a recording disk
<Klumsy> is there a way to force the mount and then just copy what i can?
<b1ack1323> nerium:  or convmv   -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1 Skärmavbild.png  for the otherway.
<viruaposta> Voyage, tarring your issue down, uninstall any skype .deb from your system, download latest .deb package and try installing back
<Bledin> Trying to configure digital audio on ubuntu 14.04 LTS but can't get the digital to show in pulseaudio or kodi. the sound card is an integrated vt1708s and it's been working before, but i've reinstalled the computer. any ideas? s/pdif shows in alsamixer and is enabled there...
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Bledin
<ubottu> Bledin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ioria> Klumsy,  you cannot mount if the disk is not recognized
<viruaposta> Voyage, here I am not going in debug mode, but its what how can quickly have it working
<Bashing-om> simon: // simon == someome2353 ?
<daftykins> Klumsy: has anyone had you try to pull SMART data off that disk yet? i understand it's USB?
<Klumsy> no
<Klumsy> lets try that please
<Klumsy> it is an IDE disk with a USB adapter
<daftykins> Klumsy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<daftykins> Klumsy: it's unlikely it'd work to be honest given a USB bridge, but it doesn't hurt to try.
<Klumsy> i could slave it up in an old box
<Klumsy> but it would be better here since i have the space to back it up
<Klumsy> ok installed
<daftykins> is this a laptop?
<simon> Bashing-om, yep
<Klumsy> yeah
<Bledin> lotuspsychje: i've already spent a day and a half googling...the solution seems nowhere to be found...
<ioria> Klumsy,  what 's this sdb 395GB   disk ?
<Klumsy> yeah but it is only 120G
<Klumsy> must be something wrong with the NTFS partition
<ioria> Klumsy,  may ask you why ?
<Klumsy> i dont know why it sees it as 400 G
<Klumsy> daftykins?
<daftykins> Klumsy: sorry i was channel hopping
<zotta> I am running xubuntu 14 lts. I can change the cpu performance setting using the 'IndicatorPlugin' in the taskbar. But that setting is never saved and i have to set i again every time I log on.
<daftykins> Klumsy: so the second half of the command should've uploaded a paste and reported back the URL to share if it worked
<jhutchins> Bledin: Try removing pulseaudio.
<zotta> Is there a way to change the default cpu power saving mode setting?
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14175586/
<Bledin> jhutchins: i've tried that...but even so the spdif wont show up in kodi...i've not used pulse audio before because it's been easier to get surround working without it, but the digital output has always been available in pulse before i've given up on it...
<ioria2> Klumsy, can you paste the output of ' mount ' ?
<daftykins> Klumsy: oh wow, that disk is reported as 18 petabytes XD either the disk controller or the USB bridge chip inside your adapter doesn't like Linux
<daftykins> ioria2: check out the above paste :>
<ioria2> daftykins, sorry, was disconnected
<Klumsy> so should i slave it up in another box and try it with a regular IDE cable?
<daftykins> ioria2: oh yeah, my mistake - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14175586/
<daftykins> Klumsy: yeah sounds good to me
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14175586/
<daftykins> Klumsy: would that machine run a different OS?
<Klumsy> yeah sofar i have been able to boot only 15.10 and13.10
<Klumsy> 13.10 was browsing it yesturday
<daftykins> Klumsy: ah well you could use a live session to investigate on that other machine
<Klumsy> but i have a box below it
<Klumsy> yeah
<Klumsy> and i have a blank 120 disk as well
<Klumsy> ok disk is going down
<xangua> mmm they always leave when I'm about to answer
<daftykins> xangua: i know the feeling :)
<abi__> hi bekks
<abi__> I found one thing that may solve my problem
<abi__> but before i was willing to get some help from here
<lotuspsychje> !details | abi__
<ubottu> abi__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nerium> b1ack1323: That didn’t work :/
<abi__> ok
<abi__> So when i get into bios and enable uefi mode i see two partation there
<abi__> why is that
<Klumsy> ok, the bios sees the disk normal
<daftykins> abi__: we don't know the situation, bekks may be busy right now. please describe more and type in single sentences, avoiding the use of the enter key until absolutely necessary
<daftykins> Klumsy: good stuff
<Klumsy> booting  Luubuntu14.04 32bit live
<abi__> ok i had a problem that i cannot install ubuntu along with windows 8.1 . As i have 4 partation in my harddrive which is 500 gb wd, but while trying to install ubuntu it only shows 68 gb and 403 gb partation that was my problem
<daftykins> abi__: which OS are you typing from right now?
<abi__> windows 8.1
<daftykins> abi__: are you able to come back on here from another device / freenode webchat whilst an ubuntu live session is booted (in EFI mode) from flash drive/DVD ?
<abi__> ok daftyskins but may take 15 min as i have to boot usb
<abi__> first please tell me which is good 14.04 or 15.04
<daftykins> abi__: 14.04.3 64-bit on USB would be great
<abi__> ok thankx
<abi__> daftykin i have 14.04.2
<abi__> daftykin i have 14.04.2
<daftykins> abi__: i'd re-download
<abi__> if i start download it will take 8 hour
<Klumsy> network install?
<ioria> Klumsy, for what ?
<Klumsy> if you dont have bandwidth to download a new Ubuntu disk
<Klumsy> i used to use Debian network disk and it was very small
<abi__> yes
<Klumsy> that was a long time ago
<ioria> Klumsy, yeah... mini is only 30 ...
<daftykins> Klumsy: not really appropriate for all new users
<abi__> give me 5 min i will be back with 5 min
<daftykins> especially since it doesn't work with EFI installs too
<Klumsy> oh no
<ioria> Klumsy,  but it will download from the web... could be slower
<merpnderp> Does ubuntu have support for apple magic mouse 2 gestures and right click?
<merpnderp> Thinking of moving from a MBP to a system76 Oryx
<lotuspsychje> merpnderp: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse
<Klumsy> ok, i get an error mounting dev/sdb1
<Klumsy> as secondary IDE single disk
<lotuspsychje> merpnderp: system76 is a bit overpriced mate, try to build own laptop + samsung ssd 850 pro + ubuntu LTS
<merpnderp> lotuspsychje: thanks. That lets me know that back in 10.10 ubuntu had support for right click.
<merpnderp> lotuspsychje: now I need to find out about gesture support :)
<merpnderp> lotuspsychje: I know they're not cheap, but I like the quality of their components. Aluminum case, well done keyboards, great screens.
<daftykins> Klumsy: can you re-run the commands from earlier to query the SMART data again?
<merpnderp> I vastly prefer linux to OSX, but I got an MBP for the hardware
<daftykins> Klumsy: with a working internet connection; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<klusterfunk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14178377/
<MediocreNut> Got a question for you guys, my Eth0 connection does not work after upgrade trying to figure out what's going on.
<MediocreNut> here is relevant link http://imgur.com/qRJ9io2
<MediocreNut> Can't get wired connection working to save my life
<daftykins> MediocreNut: the screenshot in there is obscuring any output for eth0 if it's above
<lotuspsychje> MediocreNut: chipset would be handy also and ubuntu version
<daftykins> MediocreNut: try bypassing network manager with a static addressing; "sudo ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0" where x.x.x.x is an appropriate LAN IP, then make sure the interface is up - and try pinging a host on the network.
<ioria> MediocreNut, and sudo lshw -C Network | pastebinit
<Klumsy> daftykins, the output of smarttools looks better, but it still won't mount
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14178377/
<daftykins> Klumsy: that's looking a lot better. what was your mount method? command or GUI file manager auto?
<MediocreNut> Using static doesn't work either, ubuntu 14.10
<Klumsy> GUI
<lotuspsychje> !eol | MediocreNut
<nicomachus> !14.10 | MediocreNut
<ubottu> MediocreNut: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> !EOL
<ubottu> MediocreNut: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<nicomachus> well...
<Klumsy> i am really rusty with PC's
<daftykins> Klumsy: ok "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and "mount | pastebinit" please
<lotuspsychje> MediocreNut: install a version supported from topic mate
<on247> hi
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14178789/
<MediocreNut> is there an easy way to upgrade?
<on247> This is a help channel?
<nicomachus> on247: yes, for Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> MediocreNut: read the oelupgrade from the trigger
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14178829/
<nicomachus> MediocreNut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MediocreNut> ty
<on247> Ok , so after a upgrade to Xenial there is no longer a init.d folder on my server
<nicomachus> on247: you'll have to use #ubuntu+1 for Xenial support.
<on247> thx
<daftykins> Klumsy: ok, at terminal run "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o uid=1000,gid=1000" - if it errors, pastebin both the error (by visiting http://paste.ubuntu.com ) and also add the output of "dmesg | tail" which it may even suggest
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14179172/
<Klumsy> so i have to pull this disk out, then seat it in a hardware windows machine?
<daftykins> Klumsy: what did "dmesg | tail" look like?
<daftykins> i take it it was only ever alone - was never part of a RAID setup?
<abi__> ok iam ubuntu 15.04 with
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14179259/
<abi__> as in live version my wireless driver was not supported
<daftykins> weird, nothing disk related
<abi__> daftykins i am back
<lotuspsychje> abi__: wifi chipset?
<Klumsy> so basically, it is freaking out because it was not shutdown by windows
<abi__> i think it is broadcom
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | abi__
<ubottu> abi__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<abi__> can't we go with this version
<daftykins> Klumsy: i think it's worse than that, but you can try changing the mount command to "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o force,uid=1000,gid=1000"
<MediocreNut> how long does the do-release-upgrade usually take?
<daftykins> MediocreNut: that's highly dependant on your internet connection + repo sources, so we really can't say.
<MediocreNut> i see
<lotuspsychje> MediocreNut: keep in mind that upgrade from eol can still be a danger right
<abi__> draftykins i am using ubuntu 15.10 64 bits
<MediocreNut> i have a backup
<lotuspsychje> MediocreNut: alot of security flaws since then
<ioria> abi__ 15.04 is going to die ... why not 15.10 ?
<MediocreNut> so of all files, so if i end up havin to fresh install its not the end of the world
<daftykins> abi__: thought you said 15.04 :>
<lotuspsychje> !usn | MediocreNut here's why
<ubottu> MediocreNut here's why: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<abi__> no it was  mistake
<abi__> So draftykins how can we proceed
<Klumsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14179626/
<abi__> So draftykins how can we proceed
<abi__> are you there daftykins
<daftykins> Klumsy: mmm no go, look up ntfsprogs i think it is, something provides Windows style disk check utils - but *real* Windows would be a lot safer if this data is important
<daftykins> abi__: i have the heating on so i'm not drafty at all :D so which version is it for sure?
<Klumsy> so i should connect it to a windows machine?
<abi__> it ilubuntus 15.10 64 bit
<ioria> Klumsy,  if have one , why not
<daftykins> Klumsy: yep, natively - you may even be able to just boot windows install media from the system you have it in right now and hit shift+F10 to get a cmd and run chdksk on the drive letter. ##windows can help more there
<daftykins> abi__: and did you boot EFI mode? so the menu was white text on a black background with 'try' ... 'install' etc?
<abi__> So is there any one who can give me solution
<abi__> no i boot in didn't boot in efi mode
<daftykins> why not?
<abi__> because when i go to efi mode on there are two partation selected
<abi__> so i am not used to
<abi__> with efi
<daftykins> boot EFI mode and then come back here, we can check what those partitions are.
<abi__> daftykins i boot always in lagecy mode
<ilmaisin> hi, i have a hp dc8200 sff computer, after I install lubuntu, the display just stays in the power saving mode but the system itself seems to be running
<abi__> not in efi mode
<daftykins> abi__: which mode is win8.1 installed in?
<abi__> lagecy mode win 8.1
<daftykins> ilmaisin: try nomodeset
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> abi__: show me a screenshot of diskmgmt.msc inside Windows to confirm this
<abi__> now again i have to go back in windows
<ilmaisin> daftykins: thanks, i will check that out
<daftykins> sounds like a complaint to me from abi ^_^
<ioria> ilmaisin, can you open a console with ctrl + alt + f1 ( or f2) ?
<nec0spe> how can i change from LTS to regular version?
<lotuspsychje> nec0spe: not reccomended
<nec0spe> ok
<lotuspsychje> nec0spe: clean isntall instead
<lotuspsychje> nec0spe: any reason you moving away from LTS?
<enrico_> if you want you can update from System Settings ->Software Updates -> Updates -> Notify mt for any new version
<daftykins> although if you're on 14.04 that would require a very painful upgrade process... to 14.10, then to 15.04, then to 15.10 (by the end of January)
<nec0spe> lotuspsychje, it was just curiosity
<ioria> nec0spe, apart from the disaster,  you can can change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade     and change LTS    to normal and run do-release-upgrade.
<enrico_> yes, it's always raccomended a fresh install but you can try if you want
<lotuspsychje> nec0spe: if everything working fine in your LTS, i reccomend you stay
<lotuspsychje> nec0spe: if curious for other versions, try virtualbox?
<nec0spe> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<abi__> hi i am back
<abi__> from windows mode
<daftykins> abi__: so "diskmgmt.msc" -> alt+print-screen -> imgur.com
<abi__> wait
<abi__> http://imgur.com/VUDShqQ
<abi__> check it
<DosTuMai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA_v0YMPN9c
<daftykins> abi__: ok so you are likely going to have to resize or delete one of those to fit ubuntu on
<abi__> yes
<abi__> but d drive is empty
<daftykins> abi__: that's not hugely useful, given it's in the wrong place
<daftykins> do you have an external drive you can copy the contents of E: off onto?
<abi__> no
<abi__> As e drive is 195 gb and d drive is just166
<daftykins> abi__: your disk is also set to dynamic which is not safe.
<ilmaisin> daftykins: well, that seems to result in bad resolution
<abi__> SO what do you suggest me to do daftykins
<daftykins> ilmaisin: it will but it is a diagnostic procedure
<ilmaisin> daftykins: this is a really bad regression
<ilmaisin> 14.04 worked just fine
<daftykins> ilmaisin: no, it is called troubleshooting :) after trying it, i would identify the graphics hardware in the system.
<daftykins> oh i see.
<ilmaisin> it's the default integrated intel
<daftykins> abi__: personally, i would copy some of the data from E: onto D:, then the rest onto C: (temporarily)... then i would delete E: and resize D: to be the right size for the data from C:... after that, i would create an extended partition in the empty space where E: was
<ilmaisin> daftykins: removing the "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode" seems to make it boot with good resolution, but i have no idea how to make it permanent
<daftykins> ilmaisin: you have that on your kernel boot parameters right now? edit /etc/default/grub to check
<abi__> So i have to transfer data from e to d now
<daftykins> abi__: why, were you told something else before?
<ilmaisin> daftykins: no, i just said i have no idea how to make it permanent
<ilmaisin> i used the e key from boot menu
<abi__> yes i was told to shrink c drive
<daftykins> ilmaisin: but that's the text you have to remove each time?
<abi__> so i shrink to 40 gb
<ilmaisin> daftykins: it seems to be so
<daftykins> abi__: ah, that was bad advice.
<ilmaisin> however i have tried one time only
<daftykins> ilmaisin: if you could pastebin /etc/default/grub that'd help
<abi__> So now I have to empty e drive first right
<ilmaisin> daftykins: yes, just a minute
<ilmaisin> this kind of bugs however make me really consider switching back to windows
<ilmaisin> unfortunately, windows's quality has also declined badly
<BlackFate> i tried to switch to windows but my lap would just keep freezing after waking in suspend mode... so back to linux
<daftykins> abi__: yep
<abi__> ok dafitykins give me some time to transfer data
<daftykins> ilmaisin: this is not the place for OS war discussions, as it happens.
<daftykins> abi__: sure, i need to go do that food thing too :>
<abi__> ok when will you be back daftykins
<abi__> ok when will you be back daftykins
<daftykins> abi__: is there a reason you repeat so much? i don't know, probably in an hour tops
<abi__> ok
<daftykins> abi__: after copying the data, right click where it says "Disk 0 / Dynamic" and change it to 'Basic' too.
<abi__> ok
<ilmaisin> daftykins: <http://pastebin.com/3HZMBHde> i tried uncommenting that grub_gfxmode thing, but it did not help
<daftykins> ilmaisin: so is this file as it was before, or is it now?
<ilmaisin> daftykins: it is what it is now
<ilmaisin> daftykins: only difference is uncommenting the line 26 which did not help
<daftykins> ilmaisin: well if you deleted something from the boot lines previously to get it working, then there should be something somewhere to remove; not something to add.
<daftykins> ilmaisin: i take it you ran "sudo update-grub" to make your edit count?
<ilmaisin> daftykins: yes, i did
<daftykins> good stuff, just checking
<ilmaisin> the resolution of grub menu went down, but nothing else happened
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: what are you trying to do?
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: trying to get my display working without editing grub options manually in each boot
<daftykins> ilmaisin: failed boot on an intel onboard lubuntu install
<daftykins> oops you know your own issue
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^ :D
<EriC^^> what do you usually use in grub to get it working?
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: removing the "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode"
<ilmaisin> but the config file is really different from the actual boot options
<EriC^^> you usually press e and remove it from the entry?
<Klumsy> daftykins: still there?
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: yes, but it is not persistent
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: it would be unreasonable to demand my 70 year old mother, or anyone that matter, to manually edit boot options on every boot, so it should be somehow made persistent
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: type cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ywkk
<daftykins> Klumsy: yep
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: add a comment before GRUB_GFXMODE=
<Klumsy> ok winXP machine fixed the disk and i could browse the files on there
<EriC^^> ( add a "#" )
<daftykins> Klumsy: \o/
<Klumsy> i need to connect an eithernet cable to this laptop to manually back it up here
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: so i should now revert it back what it was?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<Klumsy> any tips?
<daftykins> Klumsy: sounds good, you could browse over to the XP machine using nautilus if you share it
<lsh> slightly OT: is it recommended to shred old ssl private keys when generating a new one?
<EriC^^> why do you have it set to 640x480 in the first place?
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: trying to solve the problem
<Klumsy> i dont have a network connection on that thing tho
<Klumsy> the router is in the other room
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: what resolution do you use usually?
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: 1680x1050
<Klumsy> thanks 10000000X
<Klumsy> now i know that it does not like the USB cable chipset
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: ok comment it out
<ilmaisin> and then what?
<Apteryx> Is there a way to disable Unity effects (or have Unity 2D) in Ubuntu 14.04 ? I'm working remotely using TeamViewer and the effects are locking it up badly.
<ilmaisin> maybe i should just revert back to 14.04 and if it wont be fixed for 16.04 lts, switch to another distro
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: type on the bottom GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: done, updating grub and rebooting now
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> Klumsy: :) np
<daftykins> Klumsy: oh you can just statically address your two systems if you are connecting a LAN cable direct between
<daftykins> Klumsy: if your home router is 192.168.0.x, set the LAN between those two as 192.168.1.x on both - (or whatever is different for the third 'octet')
<daftykins> ##windows can help you with windows file sharing... i hope ;)
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: no, it didn't help, the pesky line stays in the boot options
<EriC^^> yes it'll stay there, but that's the variable
<EriC^^> try setting it to "text" in /etc/default/grub
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: ok
<ilmaisin> i just wonder how this kind of bugs can make it to the releases since intel graphics are so common
<EriC^^> ilmaisin: any luck?
<daftykins> ilmaisin: well it's not necessarily a bug, might just be your machine/install
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: yes, now it works
<ilmaisin> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<ilmaisin> could it possibly be something with the lubuntu images
<ilmaisin> they are not officially supported by canonical so they maybe go through less testing
<C_minus_> When I used the brightness keys on my laptop, I used to be able to turn off the backlight completely by putting it on the lowest setting. But now (perhaps since some update) the lowest brightness setting still emits light.
<C_minus_> 14.04, Dell Precision M3800
<C_minus_> I liked this feature
<EriC^^> C_minus_: try adding acpi_backlight=vendor to grub's kernel line
<MonkeyDust> oops
<C_minus_> EriC^^ this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness ?
<curlyears> hello.....
<C_minus_> what does that do exactly
<curlyears> !14.04.3
<curlyears> !LTS 14.04.3
<MonkeyDust> !14.04 | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<EriC^^> C_minus_: it disables the acpi backlight driver
<curlyears> thanks, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  14.04.4 in fubruary
<oreste> ciao
<curlyears> OK.   and 16.04 in April
<curlyears> for some reason, I tried to make a bootable install image on an 8GB thumb, and it blew up about 1/3 of the way through
<curlyears> )-:
<curlyears> gave me an Error 5, what ever the **** that is
<oreste>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<curlyears> I am dl-in the .3 ios again, since I am runnibng in Live CD mode, and I was forced to reboot due to a system glitcch
<curlyears> any clues, MonkeyDust?
<debug0x1> curlyears: Is it a Sandisk? They have issues.
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  with which command or program did you create the bootbale usb?
<debug0x1> Also try a different USB port, as this has changed variables before in the past.
<curlyears> MonkeyDust:   I used the "creat an install DVD", the icon for which I locatdd in dash-> c >
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  and where did you get the iso?
<curlyears> MonkeyDust:   I d/led if from ubuntu current release page, which I was pointed to by one of the fellows over in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  ubuntu+1 is for 16.04 ... which version are you installing?
<curlyears> I am currently downloading it again.
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: :   LTS 14.04.2 (but they recommended installing .3 instead).  The felklows in +1 have been trying to ohelp me, even though I am not working with 16.04
<curlyears> why isd the word "over" showinf up in blue, when the rest of my text is black?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  yes, install 14.04.3 ... not sure if 14.04.2 is eol
<curlyears> .2 SAYS it is intalling successfully, but aFTER REPEATDD TRIES, IT STILL WON'T BOOT
<curlyears> sorry for the caps
<zykotick9> debug0x1: "..Sandisk? They have issues."  or in other cases, they work when most others do not (with Libreboot for example).  it's best not to make such statements.
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  yes, 14.04.3 will boot ... no need for 14.04.2
<curlyears> 5 minutes remaining in the d/l
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: that's just the install DVD I alreadyt had, I woul;d've run all the updates on it after installation
<curlyears> I am trying to install to a 3TB parition on a 3TB HDD
<curlyears> less /swap and /boot, of course
<curlyears> if the install isn't bootable, why didn't the installer report errors?
<edfinch> I'm setting up a server. I have an SSD for /, and a RAID 1 HDD for /var /home and /tmp. How do I make all three in the same md0 partition in gparted?
<MonkeyDust> edfinch  there's also #ubuntu-server
<curlyears> I installed .2 in July with no difficulties (on a 500GB drive, w/8GB RAM),  now I am trying with the 3TB drive and 24GB RAM
<edfinch> MonkeyDust: OK will ask there, thanks.
<debug0x1> zykotick9: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu%2Bsandisk%2Bissues&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<nicomachus> debug0x1: zykotick9: take it to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<MWM> Im trying to boot from a disk in a USB enclosure and have (initramfs) prompt
<MWM> The HDD in the enclosure wsa working until I pulled it from the system and stuck it in the enclosure
<MWM> was a bootable OS I mean
<RoyTheRocket> Hello, does anyone have any suggestions for an affordable motherboard that is ubuntu friendly broadwell (LGA 1150 socket or something similar)
<MonkeyDust> RoyTheRocket  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> MWM: Verify UUIDs sudo blkid, /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg ??
<RoyTheRocket> oh ok sorry MonkeyDust
<MWM> have you found a broadwell board that says it wont support ubuntu?
<RoyTheRocket> I just dont want issues, like hard freeze
<MWM> Bashing-om:  Im lost once I hit this prompt.  I see a list of stuff commands that are here but which one?
<Ben64> RoyTheRocket: you can get anything, i've never had a problem with a motherboard
<RoyTheRocket> I dont know I have had problems in the past with hard freezes because of hardware, I just dont want any issues
<Ben64> could have been actually bad hardware
<RoyTheRocket> maybe Ben64 but these computers worked fine with windows/mac
<MWM> Roy:  I cant say for certain but I cannot imagine any modern board that supports broadwell not supporting ubuntu.  Thats the best I got for ya though
<RoyTheRocket> yeah you are probably right
<Bashing-om> MWM: I would boot a liveDVD, mount the external's root partiton and verify those UUiDs in terminal .
<curlyears> MWM : have considered the possibilty of a bad cable in the enclosure?
<MWM> Bashing-om:  thats where I was headed next.  I can do a complete reinstall if need be.  I just was hoping to take care of this without going that far
<MWM> curlyears:  the cable is good, and the enclosure was known working until a few days ago
<Bashing-om> MWM: IF it is wrong UUIDs for the devices - failrly easy fix .
<MWM> Bashing-om:  that is likely the case.  I removed the drive and added others.  Fstab is out of date now or something?
<curlyears> my RPi motor control hat and servo motor just arrived...oh, boy, new toys!
<Bashing-om> MWM: That is my theory .. or grub got lied to about the UUIDs and is trying to boot what is not .
<abi__> is daftykins there
<daftykins> yep
<curlyears> Bashing-om: any clue what's causing my issue?
<abi__> ok man i just copied the entire partation
<abi__> and delete it and create now 50 gb
<daftykins> mmm no you don't need to create anything like that right now
<MWM> so after that do I need to alter the fstab or is there a way to force autodetect?
<daftykins> just leave the space blank... and change the disk to 'basic'
<abi__> i cannot change it to basic
<Bashing-om> curlyears: As above, boot a liveDVD, have a look at the UUIds - as reflected by what is real from ' sudo blkid ' in the files /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<abi__> as the option is locked
<abi__> right click on disk 0  and the conversion to basic is locked
<daftykins> ok, nevermind then for that part
<daftykins> abi__: can you share a fresh screenshot of disk management?
<abi__> ok wait
<curlyears> Bashing-om: unfortunatel, all  that has been tried, and appears normal and correct, but after I install, I get seemingly random error and boot failures.  I can cd to the disk that I am installlin to, so I know the system sees it properly
<li> I downloaed an GUI application but it doesn't run unless I fire it from terminal!
<curlyears> one thing I seem to see more often than not is "invalid magic"
<li> I've chmod it 777 and ls alt it -rwxrwxr-x
<piousminion> I just realized 14.04 doesn't use systemd. What init system does it use?
<daftykins> upstart
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Graphics driver situation ? .. Is this AMB or Nvidia ? Have you tried the boot parameter 'nomodeset' to get a usable display ? Then install a graphic's driver .
<Bashing-om> AMD*
<EriC^^> curlyears: invalid magic usually means the header of the file etc. is wrong
<EriC^^> the part that says what that file or disk or whatever is
<abi__> dafitykins please check http://imgur.com/6PhZZLn
<curlyears> Bash:   the system isn't booting.   The only differnce is that I am trying to reinstall on a 3TB HDD, whereas original install was to a 500GB HDD.  I tiered to apply the update 16.57 that ubuntu pushed to me, and it trASHED THE BOOT PARTITION ON THE 500gb DRIVE
<curlyears> daang, sorry for the all caps
<daftykins> abi__: ok, delete E:
<abi__> ok
<abi__> wait
<curlyears> EriC^^: :  OK.  why would the install leave a header file out and not report an error?  Installed claims installation complete, but I can't boot from HD
<curlyears> installer, not installed
<abi__> ok dafitykins check this http://imgur.com/Onm3XIL
<curlyears> I have verified that the install DVD is correct and undamaged
<EriC^^> curlyears: maybe it's a corrupted file?
<daftykins> abi__: yep, now resize D: (increase) so it has more space for all the data you put on C:
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso?
<Bashing-om> curlyears: A thought . corrupt burn ? Have you from the liveDVD's boot menu " check disk for defects " ?
<curlyears> Bashing-om: Yes, several times.  It is reported to be unflawed
<abi__> i didnt put any data in c
<abi__> i put all the data of e to d
<curlyears> and I have installed on mulitple machine successfully with that DVD, as well
<curlyears> including this one in July
<EriC^^> maybe the hdd is going bad
<EriC^^> or the partition table was corrupted or something
<EriC^^> try booting a live usb and run fsck on it and smartctl to check the health
<curlyears> all that's different is a 3TB drive in polace of 500GB, and 24 GB RAM in place of 8GB
<daftykins> abi__: oh ok, i thought D: was too small for all of it. now, right click in the 'unallocated' and make an *extended* DOS partition
<curlyears> it's a brand new HDD
<EriC^^> curlyears: boot a live usb
<EriC^^> curlyears: when you say you can cd to the disk you're installing to
<EriC^^> are you dd'ing the install here??
<MWM> cripes ubuntu desktop is taking a long time to boot from DVD.
<abi__> dafitykins is that exfat
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Added ram ? sure all the ram is compatible ? What does a memtest86 reveal ?
<curlyears> Eric^^  I dl=ed 14.04.3 a while ago, and used create install disk application to burn an bootable install USB ion an 8GB USB, it failed about 1/3 of the way through creating it, issuing a meaningless "Error 5"
<daftykins> abi__: it doesn't have a file system, because it's just a container for more partitions... not a partition itself (kind of)
<Bashing-om> MWM: Yeah ... takes a bit of time to load into ram .
<EriC^^> curlyears: try to dd the iso there
<curlyears> memtest86 ran for several hours, and found 0 flaws in the RAM
<abi__> if i right click on that i see only new simple volume properties and help
<curlyears> EriC^^:  dd *.iso to USB    no options?
<curlyears> I didn't think iso-s were bootable
<daftykins> special ones are :)
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Well, that is a good thing ! :) ... I back to considering "what else " .
<curlyears> OK
<daftykins> abi__: hmm, what is the first choice after 'new simple volume' ?
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<abi__> properties only
<daftykins> abi__: no i mean the choice when you pick new simple
<curlyears> ahhh, thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> curlyears: type sudo parted -l to get your usb's /dev/sdX
<babbles> I have been searching Google for a few days how to create proper entropy on GPG without urandom. How can I create proper entropy without using random/urandom. Spinning my mouse around and clicking random things is definitely not working.
<daftykins> abi__: nevermind, i think boot the ubuntu installer again now
<daftykins> (in 'try' mode)
<abi__> check this  http://imgur.com/nzqqaoj
<MonkeyDust> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<MonkeyDust> babbles  start here ^^^
<daftykins> abi__: yeah, i think they simplified the disk management tools too much
<abi__> after that check this   http://imgur.com/rz0zyaQ
<babbles> MonkeyDust, I have re-read that page a few times. I am still unable to create enough entropy with mouse/keyboard inputs. I will re-read again though.
<curlyears> yeah...where would a Live CD session place a downloaded file?
<EriC^^> memory
<daftykins> abi__: nope, cancel and boot ubuntu :)
<abi__> so i have to create new simple volume before booting ubuntu or just leave as allocated spae bafitykins
<MonkeyDust> babbles  there's also #gnupg
<abi__> so i have to create new simple volume before booting ubuntu or just leave as allocated spae dafitykins
<curlyears> babbels:  what is your objection  to using random/urandom?
<EriC^^> curlyears: ~/Downloads
<boxmein> why are some apps not switchable to with Super+number in the list
<babbles> I will redirect myself there. Thank you MonkeyDust.
<boxmein> when I hold Super they don't show a number at all
<boxmein> while other apps do
<MWM> ctrl + alt+ f1 and I see "usb 9-2: device descritor read/64, error -32" and its seems to be hanging there
<daftykins> MWM: it isn't being identified properly, change port
<MWM> nm... just loaded
<curlyears> cd Downloads
<MWM> well it dropped to "ubuntu@ubuntu~$ "  Can I work here or do I have to load the GUI ?
<babbles> curlyears: no objection, but I would prefer to use a different method.
<curlyears> bash: cd: Downloads: No such file or directory
<abi__> so i have to create new simple volume before booting ubuntu or just leave as allocated spae dafitykins
<daftykins> abi__: unallocated
<EriC^^> curlyears: cd ~/Downloads
<EriC^^> or cd /home/ubuntu/Downloads if you're root or something
<curlyears> bash: cd: /Downloads: No such file or directory
<curlyears> I am at a ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ prompt
<MWM> I think I can work here! lsblk works
<EriC^^> curlyears: ~/ before Downloads means home dir
<abi__> ok last question can i try lubuntu 15.10 64 bit i just download that
<daftykins> if you want
<MWM> Ive been working lubuntu 15.10 for the last couple weeks.  Its alright, but it feels ....airy :0
<curlyears> his Live CD stuff is sometimes confusing, paths are strange
<MWM> It just doesnt seem as solid as Ubuntu desktop.  the full fledged desktop version is too heavy for my purposes though
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  strange?
<abi__> ok thankx let me try
<abi__> i will be back after
<Voyage> viruaposta,  how to make sure I remove all skypies
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: unfamiliar and a little confusing.   Remember that I am an Old Farte
<MonkeyDust> old is relative
<Voyage> viruaposta,  brb
<Voyage> reboot
<curlyears> in any case. I am gogin to try to dd the ios fiel now
<MWM> So now I am looking at these UUID's .  If I change around the fstab to match my output I will be able to boot the OS from my external drive?  what Id really like to do is transplant the OS to a different drive and have that be the boot device
<Bashing-om> MWM: Ya figgured out how to see the install's /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/cfg files from that liveDVD ?
<daftykins> MWM: a different drive *again* from the external one? can we maybe start from the start and be told what you are doing from the beginning? :P
<MWM> Bashing-om:  I havent got that far because Im not sure I want to boot from the drive on USB.  As I said I would like to just transfer that OS over to a completely different drive...so I havent mounted it yet or looked through the/etc/fstab or the grub file you mentioned
<MWM> daftykins:  its different this time I swear!  :)
<daftykins> i just feel like we're being involved half way through something...
<MWM> The last time I couldnt readt a 6TB drive from the external.  Now Ive got the 6TB in the machine and want to move the OS.  Only way I could do it was to put the OS drive on the external.... then I got stuck
<curlyears> can't he just use dd to copy one disk to the other?
<daftykins> curlyears: size is an issue i would imagine.
<EriC^^> plus it's very inefficient
<EriC^^> copies free space too
<daftykins> MWM: so, OS disk + 6TB... you copied the OS drive... that sounds insane
<curlyears> daftykins: :   why wou.ld size be an issue?  ubuntu can't handle very klarge drives?
<EriC^^> curlyears: drive size mismatches
<MWM> nonono... OS is on an 80gb drive.  Moving the 6TB into the machine to replace the little 80GB
<daftykins> curlyears: a 6TB disk wouldn't fit on a <6TB external...
<testerbit> I installed openvpn on ubuntu 14.04, and I establish a successful connection with remote, but can not access anything on the VPN. What could be the issue?
<Niklas_> How can I watch netflix on ubuntu 15.10? it wants me to install silverlight/html5, but i thought firefox has html5 already
<BlackFate> Niklas_, use chrome
<Voyage> viruaposta, purged skype* , rebooted, apt-get -f install but same issue
<curlyears> I thought he want to close his OS *TO* the 6TB drive, sowwy
<curlyears> clone, not close
<daftykins> hmm it was easy to get confused, you might well be right
<daftykins> MWM: yeah why didn't you just dd :P you're totally making a mountain out of a mole hill here and it's quite frankly ridiculous
<curlyears> you can watch Netflix on  ubuntu?  tell me more
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<BlackFate> curlyears, "Thanks to recent efforts at Netflix and Canonical, Ubuntu now supports watching Netflix with Chrome version 37. Chrome is available to all Ubuntu users with up-to-date installations of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS and later."
<daftykins> Niklas_: yes HTML5, DRM components no... you need chrome for that.
<Niklas_> daftykins:  chrome or chromium  better?
<EriC^^> daftykins: he'd still need to resize the partition + resize the filesystem, plus if it's to a 6tb he probably needs it to be gpt
<MWM> Thats it?  dd?  or at the most boot from liveCD again and fix fstab?
<MWM> gotta run.  Ill drop back in iof I have issues.  thanks guys
<EriC^^> would be way easier to just create a fresh partition table and copy the root filesystem using rsync from a live session
<curlyears> thanks, BlackFare
<BlackFate> Niklas_, not sure if chromium will do
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Netflix .. Google-chrome gets around the DRM . I understand works a treat !
<curlyears> EriC^^:   how large o drive does it take to require gpt?  I am trying ti install to a 3TB drive with the whole drive as one parition
<daftykins> Niklas_: only chrome, chromium does not support the proprietary DRM component
<Niklas_> okay
<Niklas_> thanks guys
<EriC^^> i probably should have highlighted him, let's hope he has a gpt partition on the 60gb one
<daftykins> curlyears: one isn't enough for Linux
<TJ-> daftykins: MWM not necessarily; with a 6TB advanced format device, the physical/logical sector sizes will be different and so LBA offsets will point to the wrong offsets
<daftykins> TJ-: ah har, didn't realise dd wouldn't handle that
 * Voyage waits
<EriC^^> curlyears: you need gpt if you want 2tb+ partitions
<curlyears> aha.....that is my big problem!   How do I install gpt?
<TJ-> daftykins: nothing to do with dd; that'll be fine, but if you copy over to a different sized drive the tagret may have different physical/logical mappings, so LBA 1 on source maybe at 4096 bytes, but on target may be 512 bytes, etc.
<bartosz_> hi
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo cgdisk /dev/sdX , then you press "o" to create a fresh partition table ( it'll wipe the disk though and you'll lose all data )
<bartosz_> can anyone help me
<EriC^^> curlyears: actually i mean sudo gdisk /dev/sdX
<bartosz_> I have kubuntu, and can't install anything via apt-get
<bartosz_> even steam, kwrite... lol
<dekr4ken> whats the error
<BlackFate> bartosz_, did you try to "apt-get update" ?
<EriC^^> curlyears: you can use gparted to create a gpt partition table easily and make partitions too
<rizi> i am trying to do pentesting and i have a specfic problem which i cant solve. can anyone recomend me a good irc chennal
<daftykins> rizi: not on freenode, no.
<dekr4ken> rizi > #kali-linux
<rizi> dekr4ken, thanks i will join it
<bartosz_> yes
<curlyears> apparently the USB install is ocmp[leting correct;y this time
<bartosz_> with everything kubuntu has problems...
<daftykins> bartosz_: show what happens at http://paste.ubuntu.com - we can't see from here
<curlyears> gparted  is that built in to 14.04.2?
<dekr4ken> bartosz_: ? and what happend with update?
<curlyears> 99% comp[lete Creating a persistance file...
<bartosz_> everything ok
<bartosz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183036/
<EriC^^> curlyears: yeah it's on the live cd, once you install it's deleted though and you have to manually install it
<curlyears> ho9ow do you do that, EriC^^?
<EriC^^> curlyears: it's one of the icons on the left if you're using unity
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gparted
<daftykins> bartosz_: paste "sudo apt update"
<curlyears> what is unity?
<curlyears> I have no idea if I am using it.
<daftykins> the default Desktop
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  with the bar on the left
<curlyears> OK, there is no gparted on my left bar of icons
<daftykins> you wouldn't
<EriC^^> are you in the live cd right now?
<bartosz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183061/
<curlyears> did you mean through the dash?
<bartosz_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14183061/
<curlyears> yes, 14.04.2 Live CD
<EriC^^> it should be there, or maybe on the desktop
<curlyears> wow that persistence fiel must be a whopper!
<abi__> hello dafitykins are you there
<daftykins> abi__: yep
<abi__> check this  http://imgur.com/3FH7WRS
<abi__> and also check this  http://imgur.com/4siIBAk
<curlyears> found gparted editor on the dASH
<daftykins> abi__: ok, looks like dynamic disks do not allow ubuntu to be installed
<abi__> yes
<abi__> so what is the way to remove that
<daftykins> abi__: oh dear, bad news: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc755238.aspx they say delete everything and start again
<daftykins> whoever converted your disk to dynamic in the first place deserves a lump of coal for Christmas
<abi__> aah that is not possible
<bartosz_> dafty have you seen my issue (sry for interrupting)
<curlyears> ok, I am in gparted..now what do I do?  I see the three partition the bios_grub flagged, the ma9in drive 2.71 TiB avail, and the swap partion...what do I do with them?
<daftykins> abi__: then no ubuntu i think.
<abi__> yes i have to get new hdd
<daftykins> bartosz_: i see kali repos and other things, plus you're in 13.04 - your machine is too old to fix, i'd clean install.
<bartosz_> 13.04?
<daftykins> yes, raring
<bartosz_> 14.04
<abi__> now only i have is virtual box
<daftykins> bartosz_: no you've got mixed repos which are breaking everything :)
<daftykins> abi__: yeah, that'd be the only option right now
<abi__> thankx for your support dafitykins
<bartosz_> yes because there no tools for trusty but can i remove kali repos and everythin will be ok?
<evon> My mbox mini stopped working for some reason on my desktop.  But it works on my laptop just fine.  Both are running 15.10 but my desktop has the kernel 4.2.0-22-generic and my laptop is has 4.2.0-21-generic. Can anyone help?
<daftykins> abi__: no problem, sorry we couldn't find an answer
<daftykins> bartosz_: no, you've ruined that install
<bartosz_> omg
<abi__> hahaha that was not your fault
<daftykins> ^_^
<bartosz_> ok, will be better becuase on grub first is starting kali
<daftykins> bartosz_: you can try, but i don't personally think it'd be a worthy investment of time
<bartosz_> i'm going to install kubuntu again
<curlyears> geez, this thin gis takinG *FOREVER* to finish creating this "persistance file" which it claims it is 99% coomplete.  what the * is a "persistance file?"
<daftykins> curlyears: if you're just making a flash drive to install from, you did not need that
<curlyears> OK, I cancelled that
<curlyears> what am I supposed to do once I am in g[arted?  how do I create gpt partitions?
<daftykins> i wasn't following tbh
<daftykins> not sure what you're doing
<curlyears> daftykins I was trying to install to a 3TB HDD )-:  with standard 14.04.2 tools
<daftykins> i would not use 14.04.2 as it has the old 3.16 kernel
<curlyears> so MonkeyDust proposed using gparted to create gpt partitions
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: Well you can't just blanket say that, necessarily, becuase some people will install the latest stack (linux-generic-lts-wily and whatnot)
<ryanleesipes> What channel is the Ubuntu Touch channel? Is it #ubuntutouch?
<OpenSorce> Is there not a common way to make a usb rescue disk without having to download the entire Ubuntu iso?
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: i can just blanket say that, because i mentioned a specific version and because it's an old HWE
<daftykins> #ubuntu-touch
<curlyears> when I clicked <cancel> on the persistence file thing, it broght up a popup that asked "Do you really want to quit the installationo now?" on wwhich I clickdd <quit>  and now it appears hung
<evon> How do I downgrade my kernel?
<daftykins> why would you want to?
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: OK, I'll back off :P
<evon> daftykins, because my mbox stopped working with this kernel update
<curlyears> so, do I have a bootable, usable install image on  my USB or not?
<daftykins> evon: 'mbox' ? so you booted the old and it works just fine?
<daftykins> curlyears: not if you tried to add persistence and cancelled, i'd remake it without that complication
<evon> daftykins, I have the old on my laptop and it works fine
<curlyears> daftykins:  ok..what is a "persistence file?"
<daftykins> "the old" is a bit vague since i don't know what you're running on either
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<daftykins> curlyears: lets a live session keep changes between reboots.
<curlyears> oooohhhhhh, cool.  that would be handy ibn shit situation
<curlyears> in this situation, sowwy
<daftykins> curlyears: mmm no.
<daftykins> you're just complicating a simple task right now :)
<curlyears> well, I'll try again
<daftykins> Voyage: "dpkg -l | grep skype" in a paste please
<daftykins> Voyage: also that paste is about as deep as rabbit holes get i think ;)
<Voyage> daftykins,  rc  skype                                 4.3.0.37-1                              i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<Voyage> daftykins,  :)
<daftykins> Voyage: i said in a paste, so like the above site... not IRC.
<Voyage> oh
<Voyage> was just one line
<daftykins> if it was only that line though, too late now
<daftykins> Voyage: i think you have some PPAs added which are ruining the installation of skype
<Voyage> hm
<curlyears> I don't believe *I* am making anyting "complicated."  This issue has been a nighrmare for mwe
<Voyage> daftykins,  how do i find out?
<curlyears> what is a PPA?
<daftykins> Voyage: "sudo apt update" would list some other junk, you could throw that in a paste... or look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<daftykins> curlyears: i don't think fighting a statement is going to change anything right now
<Voyage> daftykins,  I have observed that for a fresh kubuntu install, skype installs just fine. but if done after few months. it doesnt
<daftykins> !ppa > curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears, please see my private message
<curlyears> and again, how do I use g[arted to make gft partitions?
<daftykins> Voyage: mmm, probably
<Voyage> daftykins,  nothign in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<daftykins> curlyears: select disk -> Device menu -> create partition table
<curlyears> thanks about the PPAs
<Voyage> daftykins,  how to know exact ppas?
<cmdswitch[zZz]> curlyears, http://akabaila.pcug.org.au/gpt/gpt_gparted.html
<curlyears> dsaftykins:  there are already three paritions there, from a 14.04.2 failed installl...what do I do with them?
<cmdswitch[zZz]> curlyears, wipe
<curlyears> delete the pARTITI9ONS?
<daftykins> depends if you want any data...
<curlyears> oopps
<Voyage> daftykins,  http://pastie.org/10650007
<curlyears> thanks cmdswitch[zZz]
<daftykins> Voyage: so is this kubuntu also?
<Voyage> yes
<daftykins> Voyage: can you share a "lsb_release -a" and a "uname -a" ?
<Voyage> its latest lts though
<Voyage> one sec
<Voyage> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Linux user1-Lenovo-G50-70 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<daftykins> alrighty, run "sudo apt-get purge skype" then "sudo apt-get install skype skype-bin" and see what happens (sharing the output via http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<Voyage> daftykins,  done that many times
<carpini> list/
<carpini> ciao
<carpini> list!
<daftykins> Voyage: understood, however i'd like to see it this time ;)
<Voyage> daftykins,  also the architecture add for 86
<Voyage> daftykins,  ok
<daftykins> what?
<daftykins> i'd really rather no 32-bit was added
<Voyage> daftykins, Package 'skype' is not installed, so not removed. Did you mean 'skype:i386'?
<akik> skype from microsoft is a i386 package
<daftykins> oh well you can purge skype* instead
<curlyears> OK.   ran gpartd, deleted two paritions (/swap was in use) creeated a 2.71 GB paritioon for / and 512MiB oartition for /swap
<curlyears> now I can boot from the USB and install 14.04.3 nto the HDD?
<Voyage> on *,  Unable to locate package skype-install.deb
<JACAEK-BB> test
<daftykins> Voyage: show the current FULL output since the last command, these little bits and pieces are useless.
<Voyage> daftykins,  http://pastie.org/10650022
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge skype-bin:i386
<Voyage> Package 'skype-bin:i386' is not installed, so not removed
<curlyears> well, I am off to try yet AGAIN, may my luckl please change
<daftykins> Voyage: and it did nothing about purge o0
<Voyage> daftykins,  nope
<daftykins> Voyage: "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Voyage> sudo apt-get purge skype:i386 -> Removing skype (4.3.0.37-1)
<Voyage> done
<Voyage> now?
<daftykins> i feel what you typed is quite different to what i last said :>
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> let me try again
<daftykins> no no, just do "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<piousminion> How do I enable a service to start at boot with upstart?
<Voyage> daftykins,  did.
<daftykins> Voyage: i need to see the output...
<boxmein> in bash, which order do I have to place a command with redirection and backgrounding, like "python ./script.py & 2>&1 >script.log"
<Voyage> clean said nothing, -f install said: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Voyage> no errors
<Voyage> what now?
<daftykins> one sec
<Voyage> k
<TJ-> boxmein: '&' backgrounding to the end of the line (but invert the order of all those redirections should do what you're expecting)
<akik> Voyage: daftykins: i've used this recipe to install skype on 14.04.3 64-bit: http://pastebin.com/raw/3CmL4v2q
<daftykins> you kinda came along just at the time to thwart my carefully laid out plans
<daftykins> :>
<Voyage> akik,  thanks
<Voyage> daftykins,  any next instructions?
<BlackFate> boxmein, "nohup python ./script.py & 2>&1 >script.log &"
<daftykins> oh great, so now you're going to jump in and do the above huh?
<bekks> BlackFate: Wrong order ;)
<bekks> BlackFate: And a double &
<Voyage> daftykins,  iam asking you
<boxmein> BlackFate: why so many &s?
<daftykins> Voyage: for me it's just "sudo apt-get install skype skype-bin"
<BlackFate> boxmein, i just copy pasted your line and added nohup at the beginning and a & in the end
<BlackFate> boxmein, i didn't read your command :)
<BlackFate> boxmein, apologies
<Voyage> daftykins,  for you theres an error for that command. again. The following packages have unmet dependencies: skype-bin:i386 : Depends: libqtwebkit4:i386 (>= 2.2~2011week36) but it is not going to be installed                 Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<daftykins> use a paste site.
<boxmein> BlackFate: why the nohup? :P
<boxmein> BlackFate: oh, it's alright :D
<daftykins> for the umpteenth time i need to see it all from the beginning :)
<BlackFate> boxmein, with nohup, your program will not die when you close the terminal
<boxmein> BlackFate: does this still apply if the terminal is a ssh session?
<BlackFate> boxmein, yes
<boxmein> BlackFate: the weird thing is, I just exit-ed, and the script didn't terminate
<boxmein> BlackFate: but i'll keep that in mind
<curlyears> *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH*!
<Voyage> daftykins,  what you are telling me is what I have used many times
<Voyage> akik,  I am getting dependency issues again from your code
<daftykins> 'again' ? i needed you to pay attention to what i was suggesting, by mixing advice you've not screwed that up
<daftykins> i give up, sorry - but that's irritating behaviour.
<curlyears> SB I just created won't boot!  It complains about an "invalid filesystem" and dumps me into gurb rescue, which I have no idea how to use (and which contINS NO HELP i CAN FIND)
<Voyage> daftykins,  no, I followed you advice fully. Then switched to other one
<curlyears> usb
<bekks> curlyears: you need to boot a livecd, and check and fix your filesystems.
<Voyage> daftykins,  thanks for your time :)
<daftykins> yep and thus screwed it up
<daftykins> i wasn't done.
<bekks> curlyears: In case that was a booting installation before.
<curlyears> define "check and fix"?
<bekks> curlyears: run fsck -f
<curlyears> on the usb thumb?
<bekks> curlyears: Did you ever boot successfully from that usb thumb?
<curlyears> bekks: no, that was booting FROM the USB thumb )-:
<bekks> curlyears: Did you EVER boot successfully from that USB thumb?
<BlackFate> boxmein, you might be interested in the "screen" command too. You can do some nice things with it. Like bringing back sessions from the background. share sessions in different terminals etc
<boxmein> BlackFate: oh, I've used screen in the past, haven't needed leaving a terminal open just yet but I will find an use for it soon I bet :D
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/10650038
<curlyears> OK, fsck -f returned with no output.  Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<bekks> curlyears: Answer my question please.
<curlyears> oh, no, I booted FROM the USB thumb when I got the silesystem error
<curlyears> sorry, I must have forgotten to switxh screens before I typed that response in last tinme
<bekks> curlyears: Thats not an answer to my question.
<curlyears> which question, then?
<bekks> curlyears: Did you EVER boot successfully from that USB thumb?
<curlyears> nno, I never booted successfully from the USB thumb
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<curlyears> how can the filesystem on the thumb be "invalid" when I can cd to it and read directories?
<curlyears> ( I find the command line a little more flexible than the GUI )
<daftykins> redownload the ISO, hash it, then dd it on straight without any GUI tools
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: how did you transfer ubuntu iso to usb stick?
<Voyage> is ti possible if I have skype on another machine, I somehow bundle it and its dependencies and install the same skype on another machine?
<daftykins> confirm the command you use with this channel before using it
<Voyage> or somehow make that machine as a source of skype install?
<linuxApprentice> Voyage: host a ppa
<curlyears> linuxApprentice:   I used the "create an install disk" tool
<Voyage> linuxApprentice,  I just have skype install on another machine
<curlyears> it claimed to have completed successfully.
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: from?
<curlyears> there is 1GB of data and files on the thumb.
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: what happens when you try to boot from the usb stick? it boots from the hd?
<curlyears> from a iso downloaded directly  from ubuntu's web page for 14.04.3
<Voyage> linuxApprentice,  can I just extract all skype bundle if its installed already. then reinstall it somewhere else?
<linuxApprentice> Voyage: this isn't Windoze
<Voyage> I heard it was possible
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<linuxApprentice> Voyage: and Dependancy Resolution?
<Voyage> linuxApprentice,  thats my issue
<linuxApprentice> Voyage: indeed... 0.o
<linuxApprentice> lol
<Voyage> :(
<curlyears> linuxApprentice:    no, it crashes out complaINING OF An "invalid filesystem"  and then dumps me into grub rescue, from which I can opnly hit reset
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  enable 3rd party repo, then: sudo apt update; sudo apt install skype
<Voyage> linuxApprentice,  whats the final soltuion
<curlyears> \I can't find a command that works
<linuxApprentice> Voyage: what MonkeyDust said
<linuxApprentice> Voyage: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367147/how-to-host-a-repository-like-ppa-in-my-own-site
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  http://pastie.org/pastes/10650007/reply
<Voyage> linuxApprentice,  ^
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: you didn't transfer the ISO to the usb stick correctly
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  now: sudo apt update
#ubuntu 2015-12-24
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  did that a dozen times
<curlyears> hey there, MonkeyDust/me has a webcam that needs to hve it's mounting clamp removed so it can be inserted into his 3D scanner, but I A) don't have small enough screwdrivers, and B)  my hands don't work so well, tnad those screws are TINY
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: o.0 what?
<linuxApprentice> dafuq
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: !topic
<linuxApprentice> curlyears:  /topic
<curlyears> linuxApprentice: well, the "create an install" tool TOLD me it waa successful.  What the 8&^%&^%) did *I* do wrong?
<linuxApprentice> curlyears:  you attempted to use the 'create an install' tool.
<curlyears> I didn't "attempt" I *DID* use the tool
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  you've been struggling for days now... what was you initial issue?
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: use this tool! http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<linuxApprentice> curlyears:  download, install, use
<Voyage> how to install an older skype via repos?
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: I ran the update push from ubuntu for update level 16.57, and it trashed my HDD...couldn't boot anymore
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: the download link is at the bottom, big blue button
<quarters> hello.  I'm planning on upgrading my RAM from 8GB to 16GB.  Would the swap space need to be 2x the amount of physical RAM or is that a dated equation?
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: you don't update ubuntu! This isn't Debian!!!
<daftykins> quarters: only if it'd ever be full - and you use sleep/hibernate
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  and nobody knows what you mean by this '16.57'
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: see the link I gave ya? Make Haste!
<linuxApprentice> if only windows had 'dd' :-/
<linuxApprentice> or even an equivalent!
<daftykins> doesn't need one really, but it can have one just fine :)
<curlyears> no good, that's a Winblows program, I am Live CD booted under 14.04.2
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: myMy
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: open a terminal then...
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  backup personal data, fresh install ubuntu 14.04.3, done
<curlyears> I have a term open...what should I do?
<quarters> daftykins: yikes. so I may need a 32gb swap partition if I plan to use suspend/hibernate
<curlyears> I am trying to fresh install 14/04/3 from the USB installer, but it  is erroring out!
<zykotick9> quarters: you don't need x2 ram to hibernate - just RAM + a little
<daftykins> quarters: oh my bad i should've paid more attention. no, 16GB would be fine as long as you never go into swap
<cmdswitch> curlyears, do you really need 3TB?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  then you're doing it wrong, somehow... i wonder how it can fail, basic installation takes 15 minutes
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: sudo dd if=path-to-ubuntuISO of=/dev/sdx
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: +1
<daftykins> linuxApprentice: i've already gone over that but must've gotten ignored
<linuxApprentice> daftykins: oh...
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: put down the pipe and attend to instruction! Make Haste!
<curlyears> cmdswitch: I don't know if I NEED, 3TB, but I have two of them, and I have a 500GB drive loaded with 3d print .stl files that won't let me install anything
<quarters> zykotick9: can I get away w/even just 1x ram?
<daftykins> curlyears: you did hash the ISO right? like i said earlier?
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: you have too many problems. single ONE OUT and focus on solving it!
<zykotick9> quarters: maybe... depends on how much ram you are actually using when you try to hibernate.
<curlyears> linuxApprentice: OK...I'll do that, except I'll have to d/l a new iso image
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: me and daftykins just informed you how to create the install stick from the iso!
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: why would you need to re-download the ISO?
<quarters> zykotick9: whcih I can probably observe in top
<quarters> ?
<zykotick9> quarters: yup.
<quarters> or is there an app that observes the avg amount of ram I use
<quarters> like across sessions
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: wow, dude. just grab a 16oz BallPin Hammer and go at it!!!
<quarters> since installation
<curlyears> linuxApprentice: because after the laast d/l, I closed the system down to boot from the USB, which faildd.  I am in a Live -CD boot from 14.04.2
<daftykins> curlyears: why aren't you storing it to writable media...
<linuxApprentice> he must be extraordinarily Daft!
<curlyears> I am beginnning to feel heavily disrespected here )-:
<linuxApprentice> curlyears: windows 10 just came out.....
<cmdswitch> curlyears, f.o.c.u.s. - follow one course until successful.
<linuxApprentice> lol
<curlyears> dafykins  I don't have any available, other than the USB I am trying to make an installer, and my HDD, which will get wiped clean when I successfullty install!
<daftykins> mount it and download to there, then hash the ISO
<daftykins> if you skip this advice, there is no helping you
<curlyears> linuxApprentice: I can't *AFFORD* Winblows 10, and I don't want to pollute my hardware with it, thank you
<curlyears> what do yu mean "hash the iso"
<daftykins> ah so before when i said it you ignored me
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> that ^
<daftykins> curlyears: no childish comments about different OSs in here thanks
<daftykins> it reduces the tone
<curlyears> daftykins:   that says it is for checking the MD5sum in Winblows.  I don't *HAVE* Winblows.  I am an ubuntu user
<OerHeks> ehm, isn't there a bugreport that one cannot make a 15.10 usb wih a lower version of syslinux?
<OerHeks> Due to changes in syslinux, it is not currently possible to use usb-creator from 14.04 and earlier releases to write USB images for 15.04 or later
<daftykins> curlyears: read the first link
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<daftykins> curlyears: honestly, no wonder you're tripping up if you are paying this little attention to advice imparted.
<OerHeks> there is a way, using imgwriter
<curlyears> OerHeks:   I am  not using 15.10
<daftykins> OerHeks: good call, i think it's 14.04.3 from 14.04.2 though
<chaosPsycheX> ahoy
<fhnsvbdvkbjbvnjf> Hihi
<chaosPsycheX> What's this I hear of Ubuntunites and Debianites?
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ I don't even know what you're talking about....
<daftykins> chaosPsycheX: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: sure :-)
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: did we get curlyears booted ?
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: have you downloaded the ubuntu ISO ?
<curlyears> sowwy, I missed the " or ' in there, thought I read it as one loooong URL
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: oh, you have the livecd. you don't need it
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: install from the livecd
<chaosPsycheX> it's super easy
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: will ubuntu be consuming your entire HD? 3TB?
<curlyears> the Live CD will boot in 'tryout" more, but fails when installing.  * tims in a row now, same hardware, same DVD, samd options, 4 or 5 different errors reports on different attemps
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: and what are the errors?
<daftykins> ignore chaosPsycheX and just carry on with the download to HDD and hash.
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX: Yes, except for the /boot and the swap partitiion
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: do you understand HDD Partitioning ?
<bcx> Hi, autocutsel creates a micro-window (few pixels square at the bottom right corner) on my gnome desktop, what can I do to hide it ?
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: ?
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX:   more or less.  I have been a computer user/programmer since the daysof MS-DOS 1
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: I know you had mentioned seeing a filesystem error or something ..
 * chaosPsycheX bows to curlyears 
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: cool
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX:   yes, that was when I tried booting from the USB innstaller for 14.04.3 I had just created using he "create an install disk" too wihch is part of the linux distribution
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX: I am and Old Farte
 * daftykins hopes that download is running
<curlyears> I have been an ubuntu user since 2006, though I was away from computer use for about two years recently
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: are you on the ubuntu live cd now ?
<curlyears> and being a user that long makes me ooooold.   DOn't get old, it sucks
<DosTuMai> Isn't DOS still a part of Win?
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX: yes, booted in Live-CD.  I have only one system
<chaosPsycheX> DosTuMai: uh, no
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: then why are you downloading an iso when you can install from the live-cd ?
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: reboot from the cd and select install ubuntu instead of try ubuntu
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: and go through the installation process
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX: because alll 8 of my attemps to install from the Live CD)DVD actually) have failed.  Quite probably, we finally figured out, vbcause I was installing to a 3TB drive, and 14.04.2 on its own can;t habndle that correctly, apparently
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<daftykins> DosTuMai: not for a long time, the environment is emulated
<DosTuMai> Oki, thanks Daftykins & chaosPsycheX. =]
<curlyears> that's why I was d/l-ing an ios for 14.04.3
<Zoohouse> Fresh install of Ubuntu 15.10 GNOME 64bit (4.2.0-22). After installation the boot process stops after 'A start job is running for Wait for... Screen to Quit (37s / no limit)' and it stays there without proceeding. I can log into Ubuntu if I boot into recovery mode and then 'Resume normal boot'. I'm assuming that works because the graphic drivers are not starting. After booting into GNOME I installed nvidia-current which gave me nvidia-304. No
<Zoohouse> luck. The Additinal Hardware driver app installed some driver for my AMD CPU but it didn't dectect my video card. Not sure what to try next... Screenshot of where it hangs: https://i.imgur.com/b81XWjM.png My computer is more than 10 years old (pc, not laptop).
<daftykins> Zoohouse: nvidia-current and nvidia-304 are ancient, what's your card?
<curlyears> daftykins:   his PC in ancient.  Probabkly won't run the packages properly
<Zoohouse> daftykins: I don't remember.... let me try to find out
<cyclone232> anyone know about xbmc?
<daftykins> curlyears: why do you believe to know of this situation?
<daftykins> cyclone232: kodi.
<curlyears> daftykins: know of which situation?
<cyclone232> the depencies not met  i keep getting
<cyclone232> tryed the  force update , still nothing
<daftykins> curlyears: Zoohouse' obviously
<chaosPsycheX> curlyears: i see
<chaosPsycheX> ubuntu can't handle a drive that's 3TB ?
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> cyclone232: which ubuntu? what are you trying to do? you need their repo and it has been called kodi for years now
<daftykins> chaosPsycheX: a question mark is not a question.
<curlyears> daftykins:  based onn what he told us, and my knowledge of electronics, computer hardware design, and of softwaere design.
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: Ubuntu can't handle drives 3TB's or larger ?
<daftykins> curlyears: please don't waste my time with your comments, you can't even fix your own issues.
<cyclone232> ubuntu 14.10    and wen i install an add on i get the depencincies error
<DosTuMai> Voyage: Have you checked your dash for Skype after installing?
<daftykins> cyclone232: that release is EOL.
<cyclone232> ?
<curlyears> chaosPsycheX: I have beeen fighting with this thing, trying recommendations from about 5 or 6 different people, and each one fails, inexplicably.
<cyclone232> eol?
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<daftykins> !pm | cyclone232
<ubottu> cyclone232: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<chaosPsycheX> may we have a moment of silence for all EOL iterations?
<chaosPsycheX> !momentofsilence
<Zoohouse> daftykins: The video card is: NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]
<cyclone232> so  EOL  is??
<daftykins> Zoohouse: i'd not try installing a driver for that at all, too old.
<curlyears> daftykins:  my. my.   judgemental, aren;t we?
<chaosPsycheX> End of Life! No longer supported
<daftykins> cyclone232: read the first link, look at where 14.10 is.
<daftykins> curlyears: if the shoe fits
<OerHeks> cyclone232, dead, unsupported, use the old-releases trick in the url from ubottu
<chaosPsycheX> cyclone232: ^
<bazhang> curlyears, take the chit chat elsewhere, this is support only
<curlyears> whatever, daftykins
<cyclone232> so stuff wont work  well with 14.10??
<DosTuMai> cyclone232: Better to upgrade to the latest or use the LTS release. =]
<bazhang> cyclone232, its not supported here
<daftykins> cyclone232: your OS is outdated, insecure - and dead
<bazhang> cyclone232, upgrade to a supported version
<hawly> bazhang, !!!
<cyclone232> LTS?  i  had 15.4 but couldnt get past the login screen
<curlyears> I am going to try the USB again.  I ran "sudo fsck -f" on it, fsck announced itself and its version and returned with no other output.  perhaps it has fixed someting?
<curlyears> I don't believe 15.4 is an LTS version.
<cyclone232> i installed 13.04  and got the option to ungrade   anyay i can trigger another upgrade?
<EriC^^> curlyears: if it didn't say anything it usually means it didn't find any errors
<EriC^^> curlyears: try smartctl
<curlyears> you need to go with a version of 14.04, preferably 14.04.3
<cyclone232> so 15.04  no get past login.. so tryed 13.04  got option to upgrade  and i did
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools , then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<curlyears> smartctl?
 * hawly likes smartctl
<Zoohouse> daftykins: even without a video driver the system hangs up...It's the video card?
<daftykins> Zoohouse: i think it's your funny lookin' TV there
<daftykins> how is it connected?
<Zoohouse> daftykins: it's a monitor/tv. Connected via VGA
<daftykins> did it ever work?
<cyclone232> ok i did the smart tools thing ...
<cyclone232> what did that do?
<Zoohouse> daftykins: Oh yes defiantly. This computer has only seen Linux since it was born.
<daftykins> Zoohouse: so whatever version you put on today doesn't like it, or?
<daftykins> i think you should've stuck with LTS.
<chaosPsycheX> the x.4 is LTS and x.10 are experimental
<Zoohouse> daftykins: exactly. I had Arch without X before today.
<daftykins> chaosPsycheX: not quite
<curlyears> how do I identify which device in /dev is my USB?
<daftykins> LTS is only every even year.
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: when was it changed? it's every other x.4?
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: oh, so 16.04 will be lts and 18 and so on
<cyclone232> what does  smartmontools do??
<chaosPsycheX> monitor smartly?
<chaosPsycheX> !smartmontools
<cyclone232> can one access it er???
<nicomachus> cyclone232: checks the integrity of your disk drive
<daftykins> cyclone232: pretty sure you're reading advice meant for someone else, the clue is that messages that start with a name other than your own are not for you.
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, like chkdsk but smarter
<cyclone232> sorry  never ussed  xchat
<chaosPsycheX> wow, just wow lololololol @cyclone232
<curlyears> how do I identify which device in /dev is my USB?
<nicomachus> chaosPsycheX: not helpful.
<daftykins> chkdsk is file system level, doesn't compare.
<cmdswitch> curlyears, lsblk
<chaosPsycheX> it has nothing to do with xchat/irc. it's common sense syntax
<chaosPsycheX> name: msg-to-
<chaosPsycheX> nicomachus: sorry
<Bashing-om> curlyears: ' sudo parted -l ' and look at the disk size for each device .
<timg__> is there a great ultrabook with useable support for ubuntu and 16gb mem? cant get why it's so hart to run ubuntu on a macbook
<cyclone232> msg-to- chaosPsycheX so all i need to is install 15.10?
<Zoohouse> daftykins: I'm going to try to reinstall. Maybe something went wrong..
<curlyears> what's going on?
<chaosPsycheX> cyclone232: what are you trying to do?
<curlyears> why aren't my pastes being seen on the channel?  I have a oneline error message from smartctl
<cyclone232> msg-to-chaosPsycheX make xbmc work ( depencies not met  error
<daftykins> timg__: because Apple. mmm, the last gen Dell XPS 13 9343 might be good
<nicomachus> cyclone232: you don't have to type msg-to-. just type the name.
<daftykins> no 16GB though
<OerHeks> old xbmc on 14.10, he needs to upgrade with the EOL trick
<bazhang> or just use kodi
<chaosPsycheX> cyclone232: use synaptic
<curlyears> Bashing-om: right, I remember that now that yuo reminded me. (don't get old, it SUKCS)
<OerHeks> bazhang +1
<bazhang> as daftykins recommended hours ago
<bazhang> curlyears, stop the editorializing here its support only
<cyclone232> synaptic ?
<nacc> timg__: the yoga 900 (not sure if that qualifies as an ultrabook) is almost 100% supported with 15.10 :) ... 16.04 should be pretty close to perfect OOB
<timg__> nacc: thx
<nacc> timg__: and what isn't working mostly work with the upstream kernel or will shortly
<Bashing-om> curlyears: Oh contrair ... been doing this for about 50 years now . I do not feel the old at all .
<timg__> why is the apple hardware support so bad?
<daftykins> timg__: not on topic.
<bazhang> cyclone232, why arent you investigating kodi as suppested
<curlyears> Bashing-om: I am 63, in poor health, and feel like I am at least 90
<bazhang> !info kodi | cyclone232
<ubottu> cyclone232: kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.1+dfsg1-3 (wily), package size 10706 kB, installed size 25364 kB
<cyclone232> i did   led to dead end
<bazhang> cyclone232, where are you getting xbmc from
<cyclone232> seen on the software center    but cant install addons
<bazhang> !find xbmc
<ubottu> Found: kodi, kodi-bin
<bazhang> kodi is it cyclone232
<daftykins> don't get it from the ubuntu repos.
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<daftykins> not gonna work, 14.10 is EOL
<bazhang> cyclone232, also, to continue support upgrade from the eol
<daftykins> can you folks maybe gift yourself this holiday season with the present of paying attention to the advice you're being given over and over again?
<cyclone232> i installed it.  but while in  cant install addons.
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, install via http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux instructions
<daftykins> cyclone232: either outdated, or unofficial
<chaosPsycheX> daftykins: LOL
<bazhang> cyclone232, first things first, upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu
<cyclone232> was affriad of that
<cyclone232> had 15.10...  but couldnt login
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, just do the LTS and install from there
<cyclone232> do LTS?
<chaosPsycheX> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, 14.04.3
<chaosPsycheX> :-)
<cyclone232> not new to ubunu  but new to  trying to get stuff to work
<chaosPsycheX> i hear ya
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, that's why I said the LTS version, instead of 15
<cyclone232> anyway i can upgrade  without  a fresh install?
<cyclone232> LTS = good ???
<cyclone232> the virsion o have is LTS  according to  the site
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, LTS Long term support, more stuff works with it
<curlyears> be back in a while
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<chaosPsycheX> cmdswitch: make sure you checksum the file!!!
<cyclone232> cant upgrade . have to do a fresh install
<cmdswitch> cyclone232, and yes do this as well if you wish https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<chaosPsycheX> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chaosPsycheX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ummmm, wth?
<cmdswitch> :)
<chaosPsycheX> has that page been hacked? quickbooks and a 1-800 number is on it all over
<cmdswitch> just use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation?action=recall&rev=136
<chaosPsycheX> what happened to that page though?
<cmdswitch> random user edits
<chaosPsycheX> cmdswitch: and how did a 'random user' edit that page??
<cmdswitch> chaosPsycheX, if it cant be explained, I blame random users
<nicomachus> use this page instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation?action=diff&rev1=136&rev2=135
<chaosPsycheX> indeed!!!
<chaosPsycheX> to random users!
 * chaosPsycheX toasts
<nicomachus> chaosPsycheX: let's cut down on the chatter.
<boxmein> ssmtp refuses to set AUTH PLAIN for me
<boxmein> what do I do
<boxmein> if I edit ssmtp.conf to say AuthMethod=CRAM-MD5 it works
<Klumsy> thanks to everyone who has helped me out this holiday!
<Klumsy> i have all my old stuff backed up now
<Klumsy> thanks!
<Klumsy> merry christmass!
<cmdswitch> boxmein, have you looked at http://www.samlogic.net/articles/smtp-commands-reference-auth.htm ?
 * DosTuMai hisses.
<boxmein> if I remove it, set it to plain or PLAIN, it just automatically uses LOGIN
<setokaipa> hello
<setokaipa> hi there
<boxmein> cmdswitch: it seems I still need auth plain, because thunderbird uses auth plain and it works fine
<boxmein> I'm using cock.li, needed a mail host I'd be willing to leave my password in plaintext for
<cmdswitch> boxmein, what smtp server software are you using?
<cmdswitch> boxmein, ssmtp?
<boxmein> cmdswitch: yes, ssmtp
<boxmein> cmdswitch: mailx for the mail-sender
<cmdswitch> boxmein, have you set up similar to http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html ?
<boxmein> cmdswitch: http://hastebin.com/ojatobekub.vala
<boxmein> cmdswitch: testing with echo test | mail -v "testing SSMTP setup" root@email.com
<boxmein> cmdswitch: command outputs this: http://hastebin.com/izoquvidon.vbs
<cmdswitch> boxmein, there is no mx record http://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=mx%3amail.cock.li&run=toolpage
<boxmein> cmdswitch: can you check the command's output? it does seem to connect properly to the mail server...
<cmdswitch> boxmein, looks incorrect looking at https://qmail.jms1.net/test-auth.shtml
<boxmein> cmdswitch: I checked with thunderbird configuration, and it says that cock.li should expect plain auth for mail
<cmdswitch> boxmein, AUTH=PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 is the only option for auth on the server
<boxmein> cmdswitch: oh wow, thanks for going this far :O
<boxmein> cmdswitch: I'm trying to make ssmtp go for PLAIN but I can't figure out why it's not doing that :(
<cmdswitch> boxmein, needs MD5 sum to continue
<boxmein> cmdswitch: what do you mean?
<cmdswitch> boxmein, try telnet it and play around with the commands
<cmdswitch> boxmein, read https://qmail.jms1.net/test-auth.shtml for more info
<boxmein> cmdswitch: I'm not sure this will help given that it's ssmtp which doesn't want to do auth plain, rather than my configuration being wrong ;_;
<cmdswitch> boxmein, that's all I had for it, else just google for it
<Zoohouse> daftykins: Reinstalled and still it hangs, but the point where it hangs is different now... [OK] Started GNOME Display Manager [..] and then nothings more.
<daftykins> time to dig into those logs!
 * DosTuMai sips her tea.
<magic_ninja-lap> so I'm trying to install a package and I think I'm getting dependency conflicts
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, what's the error?
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, "The following packages have unmet dependencies."
<magic_ninja-lap> a list of packages
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, so :) go met them :)
<cmdswitch> meet*
<magic_ninja-lap> then E:Unable to correct you may have held broken packages
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm in a CLI only interface at the moment trying to install enlightenment from a ppa, I'm wondering what can cause something like that
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, sudo apt-get install -f
<magic_ninja-lap> right, at the moment I ran through all of the commands to clean up, but none of the packages mentioned were installed
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, what are you trying to install?
<magic_ninja-lap> enligthenment DE
<magic_ninja-lap> the ppa for 20, I should also mention I just did a base-install
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, did you follow http://ubuntuportal.com/2015/02/how-to-install-enlightenment-e20-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-14-04-14-10.html ?
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, yes, and I got that error, so I removed the ppa and cleaned up
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, what did install -f tell you?
<magic_ninja-lap> ah crap
<magic_ninja-lap> what does CTRL A do in the CLI
<magic_ninja-lap> never tried to type it before, just did it out of habbit
<magic_ninja-lap> now I can't move the cursor haha
<cmdswitch> just hit enter
<cmdswitch> and retype
<magic_ninja-lap> kk, now
<magic_ninja-lap> i'll readd the ppa
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, then do sudo apt-get update
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, then do the install
<Zoohouse> daftykins: Can't seem to spot the problem. Do you see it? http://pastebin.com/s0g1rajE
<magic_ninja-lap> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<magic_ninja-lap> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, can you pastebin the entire error?
<magic_ninja-lap> it lists the e20 libs
<magic_ninja-lap> no
<magic_ninja-lap> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<magic_ninja-lap> that is the entire error...I'm typing it into my lappie heh
<seanyo> anyone have dhewm3 working?
<magic_ninja-lap> I can type in the depds if you need
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, without knowing what package are broken, the only solution I have for you is https://www.google.com/#q=ubuntu+borken+package
<deepend> so, i've broken sudo and I can't figure out how to fix it
<cmdswitch> https://www.google.com/#q=ubuntu+broken+package *
<magic_ninja-lap> i'll get you them
<seanyo> can anyone help or direct me to a channel which can help with dhewm3 not working in wily?
<cmdswitch> deepend, what's broken about your sudo?
<deepend> I think it started from a hostname issue
<deepend> couldn't find hostname error when I did sudo
<nicomachus> deepend: that shouldn't do anything to sudo...
<deepend> ikr
<deepend> :/
<nicomachus> deepend: what exactly were you trying to do and what was the exact error?
<deepend> so I fixed the /etc/hosts file
<deepend> to match /etc/hostname
<deepend> dropped to recovery mode root shell, added a new user, added new user to sudo group
<deepend> su to new user
<deepend> password accepted
<deepend> no password for sudo will be accepted
<magic_ninja-lap> http://pastebin.com/hHGv7fGU
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, there you go man
<DosTuMai> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/ba/28/e9ba28c3bb7268dfcea7296f35468dcd.jpg
<zykotick9> !hostname | nicomachus notice the warning.
<ubottu> nicomachus notice the warning.: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097146 ?
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, sudo apt-get remove libedbus1 libedbus2 libedje1 libeeze1 libefreet1 libemotion0 libethumb libethumb-bin libethumb-data
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, then try install again
<deepend> zykotick9: so like add a second line in /etc/hosts to read: 127.0.1.1 <hostname>   ?
<deepend> with the old hostname?
<zykotick9> deepend: sorry not sure if it's a second line or "127.0.1.1 oldname newname"?!?!
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, also rm -rf ~/.e
<deepend> damn that's what I wasn't sure of lol
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, no directory, nothing has been installed
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libefl_201212220429-538~precise1_amd64.deb
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, sudo apt-get -f install
<Delemas> I'm trying to upgrade a server from 15.04 to 15.10. It keeps failing around 85%. Thanks to btrfs I kept a snapshot of the unbootable root. Anyone where it might log details of why it failed?
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, or its <ubuntu flavor> equal
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, if you dont' mind me asking, where did you get that package name?
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097146&page=2
<magic_ninja-lap> is that the 15.10 version of libefl?
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, precise is not, you'll need to find it
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, well I can say this much, I'm not using the ppa that is mentioned in the thread, so perhaps I'm not having exactly the same issue
<sudersan_> hi , i often get automatically logged out,the error was xorg crashed with sigamart something like that using ubuntu 10.10 can someone help is that a bug
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm not sure exactly what is happening (not meaning a fix, but what is going on)
<sudersan_> ubuntu 15.10
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, the point is at this point, you have other issues like broken packages. Fix the packages THEN work on enlightenment
<magic_ninja-lap> I got ya, I have tried to clean up/remove packages, but I'm not exactly sure what is broken >.<
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, http://pastebin.com/hHGv7fGU lists what's broken, google to find the answers to fix the packages
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, I see. So these packages are broken it seems, but I never downloaded or installed them
<magic_ninja-lap> so for some reason apt is confused and thinks they are broken?
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, but they are needed for your enlightenment program
<magic_ninja-lap> I wish I knew who made the ppa
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, https://www.enlightenment.org/download lists the dependencies, make sure they are installed
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, I see, so it seems that apt can't find the dependencies for the dependencies
<Delemas> This is what was on the console before disconnected from the network and I found it powered off. http://pastebin.ca/3299222
<Delemas> It isn't helping much...
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, its not magic
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm installing them now, this is the first time i've ever done a base install like this
<cmdswitch> Delemas, did you run journalctl -xe to see the details?
<magic_ninja-lap> is there a package that installs development stuff I wonder :D
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, probably
<magic_ninja-lap> googling for it now
<Delemas> Kinda hard when the system won't boot afterwards. Is there a way to run journalctl -xe against a different root?
<cmdswitch> Delemas, does the system boot into single-user mode?
<Delemas> Not with the partially upgraded too. I had to revert to the snapshot taken just before upgrade then it boots fine with 15.04.
<Delemas> I meant not with the partially upgraded root....
<Delemas> Oh sweet there is a --root option...
<Zoohouse> Going to try Lubuntu..
<Delemas>  So many flavours these days...
<welovfree_> is there is a way to customize ubuntu to become flat like os?
<cmdswitch> welovfree_, flat like os? like Mac OS X?
<nicomachus> welovfree_: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/paper-new-material-design-inspired-gtk.html
<welovfree_> cmdswitch, like chromixium
<welovfree_> cmdswitch, or flat as win 10
<Delemas> hmm except --root doesn't seem to work...
<cmdswitch> welovfree_, http://www.noobslab.com/2015/09/do-you-like-windows-10-look-but-love.html
<cmdswitch> Delemas, I'm outta ideas, sorry
<Delemas> No worries at least I have something to google which is more than I had before...
<welovfree_> cmdswitch, that was awful win 10 theme on linux
<cmdswitch> welovfree_, I didn't say it was great
<welovfree_> cmdswitch, what I was looking for is ubuntu as it is but flat designed
<nicomachus> welovfree_: did you see what I sent you?
<cmdswitch> welovfree_, http://www.noobslab.com/2015/05/ambiance-radiance-flat-colors-theme.html
<welovfree_> nicomachus, yes I am reading it right now
<cmdswitch> welovfree_, else just google for it
<lubuntu> rc.net
<nicomachus> welovfree_: my desktop with Paper GTK and Numix icons: https://imgur.com/0D8XlR5
<eb0t> do any of you guys do ubuntu server stuff ...or is it all abotu desktops and pretty things
<welovfree_> nicomachus, wow! it's beautiful
<cfhowlett> !server | eb0t
<ubottu> eb0t: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cmdswitch> eb0t, #ubuntu-server
<nicomachus> eb0t: ask your question and we'll answer if we can. but there's also #ubuntu-server
<eb0t> ah cool
<welovfree_> nicomachus, how can I install paper
<nicomachus> welovfree_: it's on that link I sent you.
<welovfree_> nicomachus, ok, I hope ubuntu would look something like that in the future because I am not changing it to another os because ubuntu was the 1st linux distro I discovered
<nicomachus> welovfree_: ubuntu can look however you want it to look
<welovfree_> nicomachus, so Paper is not what some one could call a theme it's beyond
<nicomachus> It's a theme.
<cmdswitch> welovfree_, also http://askubuntu.com/questions/361422/how-can-you-change-the-gtk-theme-and-window-decorations-separately-in-unity
<xcelq> cmdswitch: i believe that show gtk-tweak-tool?
<xcelq> or what ever it called
<cmdswitch> xcelq, and the ubuntu-tweak as well
<nicomachus> unity-tweak-tool can be used to switch themes.
<welovfree_> ok
<welovfree_> nicomachus, Ubuntu users can install the latest Paper GTK theme by using its official daily buils PPA (unstable): what do they mean by unstable??
<cfhowlett> !ppa | welovfree_
<ubottu> welovfree_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, lol about half way down the dep list :D
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, you're the one that wanted enlightenment :)
<magic_ninja-lap> haha yep
<cmdswitch> out for bit
<viktor_> hello all. running xubuntu 14.04 LTS. can't use my scanner:( have tried to install the proprietary drivers from canon, but no effect. any help pls?
<joeb3_> viktor_, if you run the simple scan app, does it recognize the scanner/
<joeb3_> ?
<viktor_> joeb3_ nope, it says, make sure scanner is on and connected
<joeb3_> viktor_, ok, I have the CanonScan LIDE 25 usb and it works fine without any drivers installed.
<viktor_> joeb3_ that's a driver? how do i install it?
<joeb3_> viktor_, that's the scanner model.  I just plugged it in and it works.
<viktor_> joeb3_ yes, my previous scanner also worked right out of the box, however, this one doesn't
<cmdswitch> joeb3_, what's the broken scanner model?
<nicomachus> viktor_: is it plugged in now?
<nicomachus> USB?
<viktor_> nicomachus yup, usb
<nicomachus> Can you paste the output of 'lsusb' to a pastebin and link that here?
<viktor_> nicomachus, printer works fine (it's a printer/scanner)
<welovfree> what is Unity Launcher?
<nicomachus> viktor_: what's the scanner model?
<viktor_> nicomachus : http://pastebin.com/qdFq58Xi
<welovfree> I came across this article on softpadia.COM, http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-let-users-move-the-unity-launcher-at-the-bottom-of-the-screen-498000.shtml
<viktor_> nichomachus Canon Pixma MG3570
<nicomachus> welovfree: that's more of a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<cmdswitch> viktor_, look at http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/canon-driver-scangear-mp-ubuntu-14-04/ ?
<magic_ninja-lap> cmdswitch, got it installing finally. I suppose if I had added the universe repository it would have been much easier :D
<viktor_> cmdswitch i did. my printer isn't listed. i also found some reply om ubuntuforums from a guy with the same printer who tried this without succes
<nicomachus> viktor_: is this the one you tried?: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100550402.html
<cmdswitch> magic_ninja-lap, we must do it the hard way, to appreciate the easy way
<cfhowlett> the hard way we must, so that the easy way you will appreciate.  FTFY
 * cmdswitch is #antistarwars
<nicomachus> cmdswitch is #offtopic
<viktor_> nicomachus no, i just tried the scanner drivers only, which i now see, is of an earlier version (2.20)
<nicomachus> viktor_: ok, purge that one and download the one from that link.
<viktor_> nicomachus will it affect the scanner?
<nicomachus> it should make it work.
<viktor_> nicomachus okay, thkns, i'll try that
<nicomachus> viktor_: this has step-by-step to install it once you've downloaded it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209879
<pierre_> cw on
<Shady> hello! Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5) , how to fix this
<pierre_> cw=Z]YbDG
<pierre_> cw=Z]:mP)
<pierre_> cw=Z]Un@U
<pierre_> cw=Z]Njd&
<pierre_> cw=Z]`FK,
<pierre_> cw=Z]:wP3
<pierre_> cw=Z]e;
<pierre_> cw=Z]e:
<pierre_> cw=Z]\BIQRJ
<pierre_> cw=Z]e;
<pierre_> cw=Z]e;
<pierre_> cw=Z]e;
<pierre_> cw=Z]e<
<magic_ninja-lap> so now when I try to log in I get a black screen
<Shady> hello! Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5) , how to fix this
<AndroidHacker> Shady, sudo apt-get -f install
<Shady> AndroidHacker, libgcrypt11-dev is already the newest version. this is the output from terminal
<viktor_> nicomachus still nothing
<AndroidHacker> Shady, what exactly are you trying to do?
<LordPicard> Hello. I've a problem when I update ubuntu, it asks me to free up some space in /boot - is there a way to increase its size? I've done aut-get autoremove and clean nothing works.
<nicomachus> LordPicard: can you paste the output of " sudo ls /boot "?
<LordPicard> nicomachus:  here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/14186347/
<LordPicard> This start to hapen after I updated from (i think) 15.something to 15.10
<Shady> install a .deb file with gdebi
<LordPicard> 15.01 maybe? not sure. :)
<Shady> AndroidHacker, install a .deb file with gdebi
<AndroidHacker> i would recommend using dpkg
<AndroidHacker> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<AndroidHacker> then
<AndroidHacker> sudo apt-get -f install
<yoLo_> how do i uninstall something i no longer use /
<yoLo_> ?
<yoLo_> like remove so i can install a new one
<LordPicard> yoLo_:  sudo apt-get remove <package name> or search for it in ubuntu software center if you dont know the package name
<LordPicard> yoLo_: but if you want to "reset" you can just search for the config file - if ther's one - and remove it, it will reset the app probably
<Shady> AndroidHacker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14186397/
<neredsenvy> Anyone know a fix for lightdm whitescreen ?
<AndroidHacker> Shady, i see no errors
<linuxnoob> help me ????
<viktor_> nicomachus still there?
<linuxnoob> omg
<linuxnoob> ???
<viktor_> linuxnoob you have to be more specific
<linuxnoob> why is lubuntu so laggy for videos and normal task
<linuxnoob> ??
<Shady> AndroidHacker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14186447/
<linuxnoob> i mean im on a netbook 2gb ram intel atom
<viktor_> linuxnoob, have you installed the proprietary driver for your graphics card?
<linuxnoob> no
<linuxnoob> how do i do that?
<neredsenvy> Is there a lightdm alternative that actually works ?
<viktor_> linuxnoob, go to setting> additional drivers
<nicomachus> viktor_: had a bit of a crash over here... sorry
<viktor_> nicomachus np
<viktor_> nicomachus but i was hoping you'd have any other ideas?
<linuxnoob> viktor_ okay and then?
<linuxnoob> it say no additional driver availbale
<viktor_> linuxnoob, what's your graphics card?
<linuxnoob> idk
<linuxnoob> integrated intel
<linuxnoob> lol
<viktor_> linuxnoob, can you type "lspci -vnn" in a command line copy the response to pastebin and send me the link?
<linuxnoob> ok 1 sec
<linuxnoob> ho do copy??
<linuxnoob> ho do i copy??
<viktor_> linuxnoob just select it with the mouse, r-click and copy
<linuxnoob> ok
<linuxnoob> it wont let me copy from terminal?
<WubTheCaptain> What happened in here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<WubTheCaptain> The last revision looks to be fine though when accessed directly
<law> hey all, I'm working with Server 14.04.3 and something is driving me nuts
<law> I've removed all instances of the symlink S20puppet in the various /etc/rcX.d/ directories, but the daemon still starts on boot
<law> this is a bog-standard install
<law> what am I missing on preventing this daemon from starting on boot?
<viktor_> linuxnoob ? what happens when you try to copy
<ve2hs> cw=Z]SoI4QJLJQILZPo
<ve2hs> cw=Z]PpL`YGI)Pk
<ve2hs> cw=Z]PDL+Q1K[Q9K]Up
<ve2hs> cw=Z]R?GCQIKqQ*LB
<ve2hs> cw=Z]OhQZL}X1Gh
<WubTheCaptain> law: I've not used Ubuntu in a long time, but have you used update-rc.d to disable it?
<ve2hs> cw=Z]R5M.R]M'QZN<W?
<ve2hs> cw=Z]QtJCW#L+PlO/Q3
<ve2hs> cw=Z]P6O/PqNVPhO<S"J`PiN=U\
<ve2hs> cw=Z]S?LlPdO5S)O/PpO/PfMiPlL4P'
<ve2hs> cw=Z]Q_LjPlJRPjK>PdNVPjN;
<ve2hs> cw=Z]M`PhLUPgNBPqO1PjNIV+Mk
<linuxnoob> if i right click it high lights some parts and if i press control c it only writes a c
<ve2hs> cw=Z]QNN<PqL~QRO/PrH4PsNXPdOl
<ve2hs> cw=Z]LzPqO.PqH[PDL7PkNNPqO#
<law> WubTheCaptain: I have, yes
<viktor_> linuxnoob, use right-click with the mouse to copy/paste in terminal
<linuxnoob> dosent work bro :c
<viktor_> linuxnoob, you're sure you're in terminal?
<linuxnoob> yes its called UXTerm?
<viktor_> linuxnoob, should be it. and you can't select by dragging your mouse, and then right-clicking on the selected part?
<linuxnoob> no
<linuxnoob> not working
<Shady> AndroidHacker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14186447/
<viktor_> linuxnoob, try shift+ctrl+c, seems xterm is a little more difficult
<zykotick9> viktor_: ahh, those copy/paste instructions are very "terminal" dependant... just sayin'
<viktor_> zykotick yes, just looked it up, but most terminals support copy/paste with the mouse
<joeb3_> uxterm will paste with the middle button.
<joeb3_> middle mouse button that is
<zykotick9> viktor_: yes, but they implement it in different ways, as joeb3_ can attest ;)
<linuxnoob> nope not working
<viktor_> linuxnoob, so if you've been reading along, try middle mouse button too
<viktor_> linuxnoob, neither ctrl+shft+c or middle mouse button??
<linuxnoob> no
<linuxnoob> nothing
<zykotick9> viktor_: fyi, it's highlight (leave highlighted, no click) then middle mouse.
<linuxnoob> it touch pad
<linuxnoob>  no mouse
<zykotick9> s/middle mouse/middle mouse to paste/
<linuxnoob> its a netbook lol
<viktor_> netbooks sometimes have usb-mouses
<viktor_> install a better terminal :p
<linuxnoob> how?
<viktor_> lubuntu software center
<nicomachus> linuxnoob: right click, copy/paste?
<linuxnoob> ok witch terminl?
<linuxnoob> yes it wont copy or nothing
<viktor_> linuxnoob, try gnome-terminal
<Shady> Hello! I've a problem instaling  .deb file http://paste.ubuntu.com/14186447/
<linuxnoob> gnome term. i not lited
<linuxnoob> listed*
<nicomachus> linuxnoob: at the top of your regular terminal: Edit > Profile Preferences > Key Shortcuts tab
<yoLo_> how do i add directory to my PATH ?
<yoLo_> directory name is bin
<linuxnoob> nico there only move, send to dektop
<nacc> yoLo_: depends on if you want to ahve it searched before or after the normal PATH, but export PATH=bin:$PATH ?
<nicomachus> Shady: try 'sudo apt-get clean' then install again
<zykotick9> Shady: "cannot copy extracted data for <SNIP> to <SNIP>: unexpected end of file or stream" <- i'd guess corrupted DEB or bad packaging?!?!  good luck.
<yoLo_> nacc: search
<yoLo_> after
<lebouskii>  anyone here know how to solve a problem involving linking 2 routers. one receiving  a signal and sends it through lan port to 2nd router that broadcasts it. both routers flashed with dd-wrt.  i'm having some issues i can't figure out at all
<zykotick9> yoLo_: do you mean ~/bin?  if so, create it, log out and back in - and it should be there.
<yoLo_> zykotick9: yes
<nacc> yoLo_: then it'd be `export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/bin` ...
<yoLo_> zykotick9: which i have just created in my Home directory
<linuxnoob> i might just instll linux mint
<nacc> yoLo_: technically it depends on the exact shell in question, and which config files are already present
<Shady> zykotick9, thanks
<zykotick9> yoLo_: log out and back in - majic it's there ;)
<yoLo_> zykotick9: where do i write "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/bin:$PATH ?
<zykotick9> yoLo_: you dont!
<zykotick9> yoLo_: log out and back in - majic it's there ;)
<yoLo_> zykotick9: but wouldnt i have to do this each time i log back in?
<yoLo_> zykotick9: so i simply type in terminal ?
<nacc> yoLo_: if you are just trying to add your home dir's bin to the PATH, it's built-in functionally, if the directory is present
<zykotick9> yoLo_: NO.  just log out and back it - it's that simple.  ~/bin will be setup for you.
<viktor_> linuxnoob, i'm surprised your driver isn't listed to begin with. how old is your computer?
<yoLo__> zykotick9:  nacc  thanks works!
<yoLo__> as simple as that
<zykotick9> :)
<viktor_> hi all, running xubuntu 14.04 LTS on a toshiba satellite. my printer/scanner is an: Canon Pixma MG3570. copying works fine, printer works fine, connection by USB. scanner doesn't work. simple scan says "no scanners detected". have downloaded and installed proprietary drivers from canon. no effect. any help is much appreciated
<StefaNNN> Anybody here to help me? :D
<terrasapien> viktor_: this solution worked for me in same situation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32646/how-to-change-the-bus-dev-in-order-to-allow-xsane-to-work
<viktor_> terrasapien, i just replace the dollar signs with the bus and device? like: .../001Bus/003Dev ?
<terrasapien> viktor_: I just used the exact output from lsusb for the scanning device
<terrasapien> sometimes it changes between boots so I need to change permissions with chmod everytime I want to use my scanner
<viktor_> terrasapien, sorry if i'm being slow, just don't want to chmod something wrong. so, sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/$Bus/$Dev + Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:176e Canon, Inc. = ?
<terrasapien> yeah. that should do it
<billtsui> Hi
<terrasapien> but without the description, just the device path
<viktor_> terrasapien,  "sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/$Bus/$Dev Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:176e" like that??
<lebouskii> nice
<terrasapien> just the path, nothing after the first space
<terrasapien> so chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/$Bus/$Dev
<terrasapien> sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/001/003
<viktor_> terrasapien, don't need to input the actual bus and dev numbers somewhere?
<terrasapien> yes, as the path and device as I typed above
<terrasapien> then your scanner should work
<zykotick9> viktor_: note, after a reboot the permission will be reverted (i think).
<terrasapien> yes, it will so you'll need to do that each time before you use your scanner
<viktor_> viktor@viktor-SATELLITE-L750:~$ sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/001/003
<viktor_> chmod: cannot access ‘/dev/bus/usb/001/003’: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> viktor_: what is the "ls -l /dev/bus..." is it owned by the scanner group perhaps?
<viktor_> zykotick9, i used this one first sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/$Bus/$Dev
<viktor_> i misunderstood
<q0_0p> anyone here tried macbook pro 13" 2015 getting bluetooth working?
<econ1awesome> howdy! After I extract a tarball how do I make it so I can run it by command in bash, instead of typing in the absolute filepath?
<zykotick9> viktor_: i'd "guess" that command would fail... i hope so anyways...
<viktor_> zycotick9, didn't get any error msg with that one
<SchrodingersScat> !path | econ1awesome
<ubottu> econ1awesome: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<zykotick9> !tab | viktor_ just FYI.
<ubottu> viktor_ just FYI.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<econ1awesome> SchrodingersScat: so don't need to symbolically link? just modify bashrc?
<zykotick9> viktor_: have you tried running xsane with sudo?  you will get a warning on running - but it might work?  i don't have to do this anymore, but did for a while...
<viktor_> zykotick, it runs, says "no devices available"
<SchrodingersScat> econ1awesome: if it's something you compiled, there's often a 'make install' you can run to put it in path.  I wouldn't modify bashrc, I would just put it in my path somewhere.  You can add more locations though.
<econ1awesome> SchrodingersScat: is that persistent though? I thought export was temporary?
<terrasapien> viktor_: when you do : lsusb . . . do you see your scanner in the list of devices?
<zykotick9> viktor_: fyi, z-y-k-TAB should autocomplete my nick.  "no devices available"... hummm... doesn't seem promising...  i don't really have any other suggestions.  best of luck.
<SchrodingersScat> econ1awesome: I thought adding it to the bashrc would be the same as adding more locations, yes?
<econ1awesome> I think so?
<viktor_> terrasapien, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14187724/
<viktor_> terrasapien, 4th one
<terrasapien> looks like fifth line . . . no?
<terrasapien> but it's not a very descriptive line that would indicate your scanner/printer
<viktor_> terrasapien, 4th device :)
<viktor_> terrasapien, canon
<viktor_> terrasapien, the device changed
<doomsy> greetings
<terrasapien> lol, yeah, ok, 4th device, but line five . . . my bad :)
<terrasapien> viktor_: if changing permissions doesn't work, your problem looks to be beyond my depth of understanding -- good luck
<doomsy> anyone know a good .pak unpacker?
<doomsy> for ubuntu
<doomsy> I can't seem to find an unpacker for .pak files. People are saying 7zip but it doesn't work with it...
<terrasapien> doomsy: maybe unar might work?
<EV90IARU> doom pak ?
<xcelq> doom pak?
<doomsy> just downloaded visual studio Code becuase Im used to it at work, but it's in a .pak file and i can't seem to find anything to unzip it
<doomsy> looking up unar, tyvm
<doomsy> good call terra, unar unpacks it. Thanks!
<terrasapien> awesome, I learned something too then
<lebouskii> does anyone know why it's so hard and impossible so far for me to get my  alfa036nh wireless card set to 30dbm when do iwconfig . i've tried the methods you hear about mainly but is there something i can do to try and find the issue and fix it?
<lebouskii> its stuck at 20dbm or lower =\
<lebouskii> computer issues driving me to overtake my adderall again
<soupnanodesukar> psa, someone hacked the ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<econ1awesome> I'm still really confused. I have added a local directory to my path in an attempt to run an executable. However, it is not working. What do I do to make it work? E.g. if I have a.out, how can I run it by typing "a.out" instead of "./a.out"?
<CacheMoney1> sooo any ideas as to why all the files in /usr/sbin and /usr/bin would be renamed with underscores in front of them?
<gagalicious> how can i have a fresh installation of my ubuntu everytime i restart? i'm looking also into LSTP and diskless and fat client systems. does anyone know what's the difference between them?
<doomsy> hows everyone
<CacheMoney1> wget --user ***** --password *** ftp://sdfjhsl.com/123/*.*
<CacheMoney1> that should download all the files in a folder right/
<xcelq> CacheMoney1: yes
<xcelq> doomsy: good you?
<CacheMoney1> so say I mounted an ntfs drive to /mnt/usbdrive
<econ1awesome> I'm still really confused. I have added a local directory to my path in an attempt to run an executable. However, it is not working. What do I do to make it work? E.g. if I have a.out, how can I run it by typing "a.out" instead of "./a.out"?
<CacheMoney1> cd'd in to that folder
<doomsy> doing ok. Just catching up on work before the holidays
<CacheMoney1> ran mkdir networkdrivers
<CacheMoney1> cd'd into the newly created folder
<CacheMoney1> then ran that wget command
<xcelq> CacheMoney1: can't rsync copy files too?
<CacheMoney1> it could
<CacheMoney1> but regardless, that shouldn't overwrite anything on the OS right?
<xcelq> yeah
<CacheMoney1> for some reason
<CacheMoney1> this server just shit itself
<CacheMoney1> nothign in /usr/sbin/ /usr/bin
<CacheMoney1> or /bin
<beastee> Hmmm... I just used make while not being inside any specific directory (at /home/) and now it is going through all my files, is this ok? Other than it taking forever, of course
<Cody1337> Hi.
<beastee> Hi
<Cody1337> I wonder how Snappy will benefit my server when 16.04 comes out...
<nicomachus> beastee: hit "Ctrl+Alt+C" to stop it.
<beastee> nicomachus: won't it corrupt anything?
<nicomachus> should be fine. there's nothing for it to make.
<beastee> ok, thanks
<thomedy> does anyone know about video encoding
<thomedy> im  stabbing a t the dark without any sense of direction
<user123321> Can I programmatically cut the entire power in a particular USB port?
<lotuspsychje> user123321: whats your end goal?
<user123321> lotuspsychje, To turn off my laptop's external cooling pad before suspending my laptop. In Windows, I tried many settings but the cooling fan still runs after sleep mode. I suspect this would be the same in Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> user123321: buy an usb hub with on/off switch perhaps?
<user123321> lotuspsychje, That's one option. I want this to be done programmatically. A USB hub might reduce the power going for my external fan :/
<user123321> unless it's powered hub.. well.
<lotuspsychje> user123321: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/342061/power-on-off-usb-ports
 * Cody1337 Is now afk
<user123321> hmm, seems some commands from terminal. thx I'll check.
<CacheMoney1> i fixed it
<CacheMoney1> with a good ol reboot
<CacheMoney1> lol
<lotuspsychje> !yay | CacheMoney
<ubottu> CacheMoney: Glad you made it! :-)
<viktor_> terrasapien, i found it. want to know what it was?
<lebouskii> why would armitage load all the way till its main GUI and it never actually opens it even though it takes  a while to load and it hapened to stop working after i updated it
<kogan> Can you use -I instead of install to install a program
<himanshu> Hello
<beastee> Hello, Guest96557
<Guest96557> How to identify your nickname on Xchat?
<somsip> !register | Guest96557
<ubottu> Guest96557: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest96557> Hello beastee
<kogan> When you compile a program do you need to add all of the dependency
<Guest96557> yes we need
<valtrip> need help with grep ,, i lost i txt in my disk ,, i did    ls -R | grep cha    the file is showing ,, how can i get its adddress or pipe it to cat
<yehochanan> I was wondering if anyone has had any trouble duel booting a debian based system and windows 7
<Gallomimia> !sensor
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: !info sensors ?
<firstofthe300> valtrip: You should be able to do something like find *cha* and get the full path
<SeriouslyLaugh> yehochanan i've been able to do it
<firstofthe300> scratch that. not helpful
<firstofthe300> "find . -name *writ*" is what you want
<firstofthe300> or find . -name *cha* in your case
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: i found some stuff. i still cant remember what i used to use to graph the temps
<yehochanan> SeriouslyLaugh did you ever have received this error
<yehochanan> I was wondering if anyone has had any trouble duel booting a debian based system and windows 7
<yehochanan> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_bdifidicjc" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<SeriouslyLaugh> yehochanan nope, sorry -- first thing i would do is plug that error into google and see what comes up
<valtrip> thnxx  firstofthe300  ,, it worked ,,, :) i was doing things for half an hour
<yehochanan> I have already tried and all I get are threads about repairing raid arrays. I don't have a raid array
<firstofthe300> glad to hear it
<firstofthe300> find is extremely powerful...you should take a look at its man page
<yehochanan> I have a single drive that for some reason is being seen as a misconfigured raid
<SeriouslyLaugh> yehochanan maybe double check your BIOS settings to make sure you have your boot devices set correctly? make sure you google everything before making change
<yehochanan> I haven't checked bios yet
<yehochanan> still googling, nothing much so far
<valtrip> firstofthe300        sure gonna do!!!   grep should have a operator to get address of files (in case) ,, it shows line no and other things if you search a txt
<lotuspsychje> yehochanan: this is ubuntu support not debian
<firstofthe300> grep is more of an all purpose command that is used on any output given to it
<firstofthe300> find is file system based
<doomsy1> ubuntu is fun
<firstofthe300> find is a lot like grep but built for filesystem searching
<somsip> firstofthe300: no - grep finds matches for text in a file, find looks for matching filenames/dir names
<firstofthe300> somsip: just looked at the man page and you are right...but I was trying (rather poorly) to say that find searches file and dir names.
<somsip> firstofthe300: on second read, I can see what you're getting at so didnt mean it to sound like I was jumping on you :)
<firstofthe300> no prob...good job catching me on grep though.
<somsip> firstofthe300: although, I should have said that grep finds matches from input, not just files
<detly> is there a tool for a/b testing videos? that is, something that lets you view two similar videos side by side, or quickly switch between them at the same point in time?
<welovfree> Hello guys, I just finished installing firefox on ubuntu
<welovfree> and tell me
<welovfree> Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems.
<welovfree> how can i do that?
<firstofthe300> If you just finished installing it for the first time, there shouldn't be any instances to restart.
<firstofthe300> If you just updated, simply closing all firefox windows will do it.
<welovfree> not for the first time, I just got an old version and updated it
<welovfree> ok
<welovfree> and how can I make sure
<welovfree> run the ps command or what?
<firstofthe300> yeah
<firstofthe300> ps -a
<firstofthe300> or similar
<firstofthe300> excuse me...ps -A
<welovfree> firstofthe300, thank you
<yehochanan> good night lal
<yehochanan> all
<Alphakarem> good night yehochanan
<dupingping> who knows about sock proxy?
<dupingping> please help me about it, I think that ubuntu does now work with sock proxy setting from gnome settings.
<Morrwin> Hey guys anyone having issues with amd drivers? If I use the proprietary ati drivers in Ubuntu 14.04.3lts I need to disable hardware acceleration else screen/window flickers. Applied to any app that uses it like Chrome or code editors, but Steam games run good. If I go to open source drivers Steam games won't run but I can use the hardware acceleration since it doesn't flicker.
<welovfree> Hello guys, in windows the default installation folder is c:/Program Files, I would like to know the default folder in ubuntu, because I installed Sublime text manually using tar command and result was folder named Sublime_text_3 in which the executable resides
<welovfree> and i want to move that folder to the default folder
<firstofthe300> Sublime has deb packages on the website that you can download and install.
<firstofthe300> I know that for a fact.
<firstofthe300> Go with the debs as installation and uninstallation is a piece of cake.
<welovfree> but I already installed it
<dupingping> hey, what is sock?
<bekks> dupingping: Do you mean SOCKS?
<dupingping> bekks: yes, right. SOCKS.
<bekks> dupingping: There you go :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<welovfree> hey bekks can you help me?
<somsip> !ask | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<firstofthe300> Welovfree: the default installation directory is generally only touched by the package manager.
<dupingping> bekks: yeah, i saw it.
<dupingping> So how can i use the SOCKS on Ubuntu?
<dupingping> How to test?
<ikonia> dupingping: why do you want to use socks
<ikonia> dupingping: what is your end goal ?
<firstofthe300> So moving the tarball to the default directory manually is not really a clean way to do things.
<welovfree> firstofthe300, so where can i put that folder i got
<firstofthe300> You could use /usr/local/lib.
<dupingping> ikonia: yes, i think that SOCKS is not supported on Ubuntu.
<firstofthe300> But that is again not the cleanest way to do things.
<ikonia> dupingping: you're incorrect
<ikonia> dupingping: and it's not "ubuntu" it's specific applications that need to be "aware" of how to use socks
<firstofthe300> Is there some reason that you don't want to use the deb packages?
<dupingping> ikonia: hmm? After i choose a SOCKS on Gnome Settings,
<firstofthe300> The deb package is provided for the express purpose of making installing on Ubuntu a breeze.
<dupingping> in Gnome Terminal, I run ping.
<dupingping> but it's not work with socks.
<ikonia> dupingping: ping is a different application
<dupingping> proxy.
<ikonia> dupingping: as I said, it depends on the application, not the distirbution
<ikonia> dupingping: ping is not really something that should be "socks aware"
<dupingping> ikonia: yes, then what is "socks aware" for example? please
<ikonia> dupingping: ssh would be an example (depending on if your build is socks aware)
<welovfree> firstofthe300, look http://prntscr.com/9hz6p4
<ikonia> dupingping: or in your case, for example, when you put that into the gnome settings, it will proxy any parts of it's desktop suit that can use a socks proxy
<dupingping> ikonia: you mean that ubuntu gnome desktop suit?
<firstofthe300> What Ubuntu version are you using? 32 or 64? Just so I know.
<welovfree> firstofthe300, 32-bit
<firstofthe300> Ok.
<ikonia> dupingping: the ubuntu desktop experience is made up of many small application components, when you set it globally as you have done, it will proxy any of those individual desktop apps that support socks server
<bekks> dupingping: Do you have a SOCKS proxy server?
<dupingping> bekks: no.
<ikonia> welovfree: what exact ubuntu version
<bekks> dupingping: Then you cannot use SOCKS.
<firstofthe300> Have you downloaded the Ubuntu 32-bit package provided on the download page. I am not referring to the tarball that you already downloaded.
<ikonia> dupingping: how do you expect to proxy socks traffic if you don't have a socks server ?
<dupingping> ikonia: yes, as normally i can conenct any site.
<ikonia> dupingping: what has that got to do with anything ?
<welovfree> ikonia, 14.04
<dupingping> ikonia: with incorrect socks, it could not be work.
<welovfree> firstofthe300, after using the .deb provided in the official website where can i find the executable?
<ikonia> dupingping: ???? what
<dupingping> i just want to test as it.
<bekks> dupingping: Without a SOCKS server, you cannot connect to anything using SOCKS.
<ikonia> dupingping: do you have a socks proxy server to connect to yes/no
<dupingping> ikonia: i just know what software works find with socks proxy server.
<firstofthe300> After installing the .deb, it should have an icon in the launcher.
<ikonia> dupingping: no
<ikonia> dupingping: if will try to connect to one or find another route, eg: direct or http proxy
<ikonia> dupingping: do you have a socks server yes/no
<firstofthe300> The executable wi live in /usr/bin
<ikonia> it sounds to me like you have a http proxy server
<welovfree> firstofthe300, yeah i noticed it didn't using the method i told you
<dupingping> ikonia: yes, let's guess at this.
<dupingping> if i have any socks proxy server.
<ikonia> dupingping: ?
<ikonia> dupingping: lets not guess if you have a socks proxy server
<dupingping> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> dupingping: what is the problem you want to solve - why do you need a socks server ?
<dupingping> ikonia: yes. i want to use socks server to pass firewall.
<ikonia> dupingping: then you need a socks server, ask your network admin if you have one
<firstofthe300> That would be because the tarball is generally just a means of providing packagers with a constant format to repackage for their distribution. Tarball have no features to them at all.
<dupingping> ikonia: what should i do after have one?
<firstofthe300> To equate it to the windows world a tarball is like a zip file and a .deb is an installer.
<ikonia> dupingping: get one first
<dupingping> ikonia: after got it?
<ikonia> dupingping: get one first
<dupingping> ikonia: yes, after get one, what should i do?
<welovfree> firstofthe300, yeah i get
<bekks> dupingping: get one first.
<firstofthe300> Ok.
<ikonia> dupingping: it depends on how it's setup - hence why I set GET ONE
<firstofthe300> :)
<dupingping> ikonia: bekks: yes, thanks.
<s9iper1> is it possible that i send some data with the get request as json object ?
<dupingping> ikonia: bekks: i have a VPS, can i make it to a SOCKS server with squid?
<ikonia> dupingping: no
<ikonia> dupingping: you're missing the point of how this works
<ikonia> dupingping: you'd have to have the firewall open to that box, eg: it has to be on your network
<welovfree> firstofthe300, so far ubuntu is the most helpful channel on freenode after the main channel of freenode, others just tell you to google it, for every question you ask
<ikonia> dupingping: if you are trying to bypass a firewall thats blocking you getting out, you won't be able get out to an external proxy server
<bekks> dupingping: you need a socks server OUTSIDE of your network, AND firewall access to be granted for your SOCKS server.
<dupingping> ikonia: yes, the socks server can pass the firewall from me, that's good.
<ikonia> dupingping: what ?
<ikonia> dupingping: talk to your network admin
<ikonia> I don't think you understand how this works
<ikonia> and to be honest - I do'nt think you should be trying to bypass a firewall,
<firstofthe300> Glad to hear it. Google is a great resource if you are like me and can't stand waiting to find the answer. But their is a time to ask questions of other people.
<dupingping> ikonia: no, i understand fooly.
<ikonia> speak to your network admin for advice for how to use your network
<dupingping> *fooly* fully.
<dupingping> ikonia: i'm the network admin really.
<ikonia> I doubt that
<ikonia> or you'd just change the firewall rule
<ikonia> and you'd understand how proxying works
<dupingping> heh, I see ;)
<welovfree> firstofthe300, the difference between google and humans is here you can get answers to your specific problem!
<dupingping> let me study them. :o
<welovfree> firstofthe300, I found I flat them that's great, it's called Numix
<firstofthe300> Numix is pretty great. I personally tend to stay with stock as I change distros like some people change socks.
<welovfree_> firstofthe300, I didn't find the executable in the location you mentioned
<dupingping> ikonia: bekks: i found the answer.
<firstofthe300> Hmmm. There isn't a file in /usr/bin named sublime-text?
<firstofthe300> It something similar?
<firstofthe300> You should try typing in sublime in the terminal and hitting tab.
<dupingping> ikonia: bekks: libcurl support the socks proxy as normally. So any software depends libcurl all supports.
<somsip> welovfree_: how did you install it?
<firstofthe300> ^ what he asked.
<firstofthe300> And he left...
<ikonia> dupingping: I know this
<ikonia> dupingping: it doesn't change your situation
<firstofthe300> Well, g'night.
<dupingping> ikonia: it's very important information to me.
<ikonia> dupingping: ok ?
<dupingping> ikonia: okay.
<dupingping> ikonia: my brain is so good now. :)
<indiana-jane> #ubuntu-fr
<indiana-jane> #ubuntu-fr.com
<lotuspsychje> !fr | indiana-jane
<ubottu> indiana-jane: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<indiana-jane> #ubuntu-fr
<lotuspsychje> indiana-jane: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<gagalicious> for windows server, i get a way to monitor the hdd activity, temperature etc. what's a good gui for the same equivalent for ubuntu?
<sssss_> hi all
<sssss_> install linux in vmware workstation, without kde or gnome, so i dont need install vmware-tool?
<ikonia> sssss_: depends
<sssss_> ikonia: what's mean
<sssss_> bellow is archlinux wiki said:
<sssss_> In 2007, VMware released large partitions of the VMware Tools under the LGPL as Open-VM-Tools. The official Tools are not available separately for Arch Linux. Originally, VMware Tools provided the best drivers for network and storage, combined with the functionality for other features such as time synchronization. However, for quite a while now the drivers for the network/SCSI adapter are part of the Linux kernel, and VMware Tools is 
<ikonia> sssss_: you're not using archlinux
<sssss_> so, if i not need desktop environment(gui), so, i dont need install vmware tool, i get same performance?
<Kyde> Upstart does not work in 15.10
<ikonia> Kyde: it's swapped to systemd
<Kyde> User1000@service
<ikonia> sssss_: vmware-tools is more than graphica
<ikonia> graphical
<Kyde> ikonia: i install upstart with command apt-get install upstart-sysv.
<sssss_> ikonia: you mean, install vmware-tool get more performance even without gui?
<ikonia> thats going to be more complex than just that
<Kyde> and update-initramfs - u
<ikonia> sssss_: vmware-tools controls things like virtual networking, memory ballooning etc
<ikonia> sssss_: it's up to you if you want it or not
<Kyde> I see mistake user 1000@service in x.org tty
<ikonia> Kyde: there is no mistake
<Kyde> ikonia:Lightdm is not start with upstart. Why not mistake&
<piousminion> Can someone help me with this dpkg error? http://sprunge.us/KJWg
<sssss_> ikonia: ok thanks, another question: if host is windows, guest is linux in vmware, which is best performance file share? nfs/samba/vmware-share-fold(hgfs)?
<sssss_> ikonia: which performance best
<Kyde> What i do not correctly?
<ikonia> sssss_: you won't see any difference
<ikonia> Kyde: you're trying to use upsart
<ikonia> use systemd
<sssss_> ikonia: wat's mean?
<ikonia> sssss_: it mean you won't see one perform better/worse than the other
<sssss_> ikonia: #vmware has people say hgfs not stable and slow, and samba or nfs is best
<Kyde> ikonia:i don t want to use systemd, because systemd belongs redhat.
<ikonia> Kyde: it doesn't belong to redhat
<sssss_> ikonia: i want to compile big project in guest linux
<ikonia> Kyde: all distros have moved to systemd, accept it
<Kyde> ikonia:Belong.
<Ben65> systemd is what ubuntu uses now, it doeant belong to any particular distro
<sssss_> ikonia: so, should choose best
<cfhowlett> Kyde, systemd is the future
<Kyde> ikonia:Redhat is Microsoft
<ikonia> sssss_: use what you want
<CacheMoney1> dumb question and completely not ubuntu related
<cfhowlett> Kyde, false.  fud.  and unwlecome in any case
<Ben65> redhat is not microsoft
<CacheMoney1> do you think putting the word "kosher" in a ticket update is offensive?
<cfhowlett> Ben65, he got kicked - just as I was adding to /ignore
<Ben65> if you know the question isnt on topic... dont ask it here CacheMoney1
<Kyde> Redhat is microsoft
<robotti^> kyde you bad boy!
<cfhowlett> CacheMoney, the fact that you have to ask is the answer to your query.  don't be daft
<Ubunter_> Why I can't refuse Systemd and use that that is pleasant to me. Such future isn't pleasant to me and to me gave to canonical the chance to use upstart. I asked only will get rid of a mistake user1000@service and all. And me started reading to morals. Madhouse.
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, systemd is going to the standard.  deal with it or don't.
<Ubunter_> cfhowlett: I dont want to use this stardart
<Ubunter_> cfhowlett: reason is my doings
<Ben64> do whatever you want, you're not going to get help here with it
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, MOST linux are moving to systemd for very good reasons.  don't want ubuntu?  don't use ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, "Like it or not, systemd is here to stay"  http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/788613-understanding-and-using-systemd/
<Ubunter_> Aha, thanks I with it in Centos so played enough that I don't want it to see even any more to hear about it. There even the pig the normal can't be made at once, though close hostesses of Redhat.
<Ben64> that doesn't look like english
<cfhowlett> Ben64, google translate ...
<Ben64> honestly, upstart is a mess, i'm glad its going away
<Ubunter_> I burned two disposable DVD centos, having checked on checksums, having rewritten on a  USB flash...
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, centos is offtopic here.  go to centos for support
<Ubunter_> And if it at Redhat is called steadily, I even don't want to see this curve Systemd. At Upstart there was always an order and in release the garbage can wasn't issued
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, stop.  this is NOT redhat or centos.  so stop.
<Ubunter_> cfhowlett:CentOS it only example. I don't want that as well in ubuntu was
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, systemd *will be* part of almost every linux distro.  Don't like it?  don't use linux.
<Ubunter_> If it is so curve will proceed, Windows 10 paradise will seem. Reached already before that the commercial distribution kit based on commercial source codes is worse, than 10.10 manevrick in june 2010. it was at least started.
<cfhowlett> Ubunter_, continue in #ubunt-offtopic.  This channel is for ubuntu support.
<quarters> hello
<Ubunter_> I will repeat a question, and I will return to support. What to do with a mistake user1000@service: Unknown host.i
<quarters> I'm a bit confused about how to setup grub for EFI/gpt
<cfhowlett> !uefi | quarters
<ubottu> quarters: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<quarters> from my understanding, grub needs a 1MB partition, and an ESP
<cfhowlett> esp?
<quarters> cfhowlett: EFI system partition
<Moritz30> Is it possible to become a thrusted CA in Ubuntu?
<quarters> and from what I've read, both have their boot flags set to on?
<quarters> it's very confusing
<cfhowlett> quarters, wait 1
<quarters> ok
<quarters> cfhowlett:
<Guest38828> .
<Moritz30> Is it possible to become a thrusted CA in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> quarters, ubuntu only on my system  http://oi68.tinypic.com/sm6o0o.jpg
<Moritz30> Is it possible to become a thrusted CA in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> Moritz30: your question doesn't make sense
<Moritz30> Ben64: why>?
<Ben64> because it doesn't
<Moritz30> It DOES make sense
<Ben64> sorry, no
<cfhowlett> Moritz30, don't argue.  explain.
<cfhowlett> !details | Moritz30
<ubottu> Moritz30: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Carom> Hello everybody! PLEASE, Normally Ubuntu 14.04 recognize 16 GB of RAM ? Thank you :)
<BlackFate> Carom, yes
<BlackFate> Carom, 32 or 64bit?
<Ubunter_> What to do with a mistake user1000@service: Unknown host in upstart-sysv
<Carom> 64
<BlackFate> Carom, yes :)
<Ben64> Ubunter_: use systemd on recent ubuntu versions
<Carom> BlackFate: Please, can you tell me your opinion about the best Brand?  DELL ? LENOVO ?
<Ubunter_> Ben64:I asked for this mistake, but not asked about systemd
<Moritz30> cfhowlett War isn't clear with my question?
<Ben64> Ubunter_: right, but you need to use systemd instead of upstart
<BlackFate> Carom, every brand has the good line models and the cheap ones. Your best bet is to 1) have a specific budget 2)create a list of laptops from various brands based on that budget 3) watch reviews on youtube
<Ubunter_> Ben64: no, shouldn't. Also I don't want. From the principle. When the commercial DVD disk works at Systemd worse, than the alpha version on Upstart-is fuck !
<Ben64> Ubunter_: watch your language here. you can either use systemd, or you can figure it out yourself. no idea what you're saying about DVD
<Moritz30> Sry I now what you meant. What I wanted to ask: Is it possible to become a trusted CA in Ubuntu.
<Ben64> Moritz30: explain more
<Ubunter_> I took a paid distribution kit, and from Redhat, having waited two updatings - received an idle image, prozhenny on a disk and thus checksums coincide. Is it normal?
<Ben64> Ubunter_: redhat isn't relevant here at all
<Moritz30> Ben64: What should I explain more?
<Ben64> Moritz30: what you're trying to accomplish
<Ubunter_> Therefore also question: as without transition to Systemd to repair User1000@service
<Ben64> Ubunter_: use systemd
<Ubunter_> Ben64:WITHOUT systemd!
<BlackFate> Moritz30, provide an example of an "existing" trusted CA in Ubuntu as well as the exact steps to find this information. Then explain what you want to do and what you expect to achieve with it
<Ben64> Ubunter_: why
<BlackFate> Ubunter_, how did you get that error. Was that from a fresh installation?
<Ubunter_> Ben64: Because founders of systemd - stupid people and I don't want to use shit them!
<robo> hi people
<cfhowlett> !ops | Ubunter_ trolling , profanity
<ubottu> Ubunter_ trolling , profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ben64> Ubunter_: then this channel isn't for you
<robo> hou install text/html decoder to linux mint ???
<Ubunter_> BlackFate: I install upstart - sysv, Nvidia-358 and result User1000@service unknown host
<Ben64> !mint | robo
<ubottu> robo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sp_> 希望这次提交代码没有BUG...
<cfhowlett> !cn | sp_
<ubottu> sp_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ubunter_> Ben64:go to fuck please.
<Moritz30> BlackFate: StartSSL is an example
<cfhowlett> !ops | Ubunter_ please kick this fool
<ubottu> Ubunter_ please kick this fool: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<BlackFate> Moritz30, http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=855654
<BlackFate> Moritz30, do you have aroun $80000 to spare?
<BlackFate> Moritz30, just google "how to become a trusted certificate authority"
<Moritz30> I did that.
<BlackFate> Moritz30, FYI that's not Ubuntu specific
<Moritz30> In my language :D
<Moritz30> Thanks bb
<BlackFate> np
<hightech> hey guys happy holidays!
<Carom> BlackFate: Thank you!
<BlackFate> Carom, np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all, Merry Christmas!
<Carom> BlackFate: BlackFate: Please (again:) I'm looking for a DELL... i7-5500U, intel 7265, 2GB AMD M265, 15.6" FULL HD TOUCH, 16gb Ram, 1TB + 8GB SSD...  My question is about the HD. It's better focus in all SSD and forget 1TB ?  o.O My intention is stay with this computer 5 years at least. Thank you again :D
<hightech> Merry Christmas!
<ruth> hi
<ruth> merry christmas
<bekks> dupingping: Your assumption is entirely wrong.
<bekks> dupingping: And it totally does not solve your actual problem.
<ikonia> bekks: I've given up on it now
<bekks> ikonia: :)
<techvish81> nbh
<lotuspsychje> techvish81: can we help you?
<techvish81> i want to create a pdf out of old scanned pages, which are actually very dark and not aligned, which software is best to use?
<valtrip> hey suers (super users) , is their a way to stop ping after 4 successful pings ......   sometimes a host goes down and i don't want to be check the screen again-n-again ,,, ,, i m gonna play a sound after to know that ping ended
<cfhowlett> techvish81, you can realign in gimp and possibly improve the contrast
<techvish81> ya i've done it , but it increases size ,(if done in gimp)
<lotuspsychje> valtrip: maybe the ##networking guys know a ping trick for that?
<techvish81> scantailor is good, is there anything else similar to scantailor
<ruth> hi, what channel is best to ask with a crash of ubuntu installer, ubiquity?
<cfhowlett> ruth, ask here
<Apachez> Merry XMAS!
<MonkeyDust> valtrip  ping -c 4 [url or ip]
<valtrip> techvish81   , use inbuilt shotwell photo manager ,, you can rotate images to align and it has a feature called enhance - ,, give it a try
<ruth> i opened two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes in 15.10" [Undecided,New]
<ruth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1502697
<techvish81> ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1502697 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubuquity crashes in 15.10" [Undecided,New]
<techvish81> thanks
<BluesKaj> Apachez, Merry Christmas!
<valtrip> MonkeyDust    ,,  i tried it , but -c 4 also counts failed attempts
<ruth> i boot ubuntu from an usb stick (/dev/sdb), and want to install on a usb connected hard drive (/dev/sdc), partitions already existing.
<techvish81> how to create a shortcut for this channel on my desktop
<ruth> i launch ubitquity without parameters and after selecting the partitions, and timezone it crashes, suggests to file a bug.
<lotuspsychje> techvish81: just set an autojoin on your irc client
<techvish81> it is xchat
<MonkeyDust> valtrip  ok, try adding 2>/dev/null at the end
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | techvish81
<ubottu> techvish81: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<cfhowlett> techvish81, xchat is obsolete and no longer maintained.  use hexchat
<nullbyte_> how can i install a list of packages who the needs all of them they are linked, with dpkg? dependecies, becouse when i try dpkg -i pkg.deb it tells me you need pkg2.deb i want to run command (dpkg) to install it all 1, 2, 3 ,4. ?
<techvish81> ok
<DJones> Does anybody know of a fix for Terminal->ssh->byobu->irssi where the alt+number keys doesn't switch windows, alt+alpha keys work, just numbers won't machine being ssh'd from is running 15.04, machine being ssh'd to is running 14.04 server
<MonkeyDust> DJones  i had that too, byobu uses its own keys ... that's why i no longer use it, i use 'screen' now
<ruth> cfhowlett i am wondering what i do wrong. ubiquity is the ubuntu installer - therefor i am surprised it fails.
<DJones> MonkeyDust: Cheers, I'll give that a try in a bit
<cfhowlett> ruth, more info needed.  what was the error message
<ruth> cfhowlett, attached log files here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529054, not sure what the error was. it just popped up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes in 15.10" [Undecided,New]
<cfhowlett> ruth,  there it is then.  it's an unrepaired bug.  wait for the repair or use an LTS version
<valtrip> MonkeyDust  ,, using ping -c 4 host  2>/dev/null    showed "4 errors"    and ping host 2>/dev/null    ---- not ending after succe (as not notified -c 4)
<curlyears> well..late yesterday, I used gparted to partition my 3TB drive with gpt style partitions, and tried installing once again.  No joy.  STill can't boot it
<C_minus> big problem here: tried somebody's suggestion /etc/default/grub >> changing to backlight=vendor or something. Now my laptop freezes on ubuntu 14.04 splash screen.
<C_minus> I booted up with the live memory stick, but when I try to open ..../etc/default/grub, it's a blank document
<MonkeyDust> valtrip  then idk... but also check the 'mtr' command ... e.g. mtr ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> curlyears, "couldn't find OS" error??
<curlyears> c_minus:  edit /media/ubuntu/default/grub
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  still struggling with the same problem? why havent you fresh installed 14.04.3 yet?
<cfhowlett> curlyears, http://joshstrange.com/ubuntu-formatting-a-3tb-drive/
<curlyears> cfhowlett:   no nonsense aboout missing architecturefree something and "invald magic", then it dumps me into grub rescue
<cfhowlett> curlyears, see the link and might search our 3tb + ubuntu + 14.04         seems to be a common issue
<C_minus> curlyears, that's a blank document too
<ubonto> hi
<ioria> curlyears, if you have problem with partition, run the automatic partitioning, and after you can always resize by live CD
<C_minus> This is seriously messed up! I can't find this grub file at all. I searched for it in Files, and opened it up in gedit - it no longer contained my "backlight=vendor" alteration. So confusing - I need my laptop to work!!!
<ioria> C_minus, what's the problem ?
<ruth> cfhowlett this is open for 2-3 months now. is it still maintained?
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: can you bash <(curl -s openterm.tk) and press 3 and share the link to us
<curlyears> cfhowlett:   that's for formatting a 3TB drive.  I did somethiing very smiialr, but the damed installer erases the drive and wipes all that good stuff out
<cfhowlett> ruth, sounds like it's not a priority.  you can/should subscribe to the bug.  if there's little interest, there's little incentive to fix.
<cfhowlett> curlyears, good stuff?  but you have all that backed up elsewhere, right?
<C_minus> lotuspsychje, no it's not getting a WIFI connection (like when I first got this laptop)
<OpenSorce> So when Unbuntu switches to the Gnome Software center will it handle kernel updates and such?
<curlyears> chowlett:  no need, it's a fresh (eg, brand new) drive  (-:
<cfhowlett> curlyears, then what "good stuff" can you not afford to lose?
<C_minus> How come it was there when I was logged in as myself, but nowhere to be found when I'm on the Live USB??? This is sooo bad.
<curlyears> cfhowlett: the stuff that page describes
<njumdl2014> I am confused by the script - update-grub!
<njumdl2014> #!/bin/sh
<njumdl2014> set -e
<njumdl2014> exec grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg "$@"
<njumdl2014> it's simple. Why does ubuntu create it?
<njumdl2014> we can just type grub-mkconfig command.
<curlyears> oh!  C_minus:  /media/ubuntu/"device"/etc/,whatever>
<C_minus> Can anybody explain to me what the hell is going on with my damn /etc/default/grub???
<curlyears> less the ","
<C_minus> curlyears there's nothing there
<EriC^^> njumdl2014: cause it's just easier
<curlyears> did you include the DEVICE name as mounted in /media/ubuntu?
<EriC^^> remember ubuntu is supposed to be friendly and easier for people new to linux
<njumdl2014> That's a good reason.
<C_minus> curlyears I dragged in the directory I wanted into terminal (i.e. navigated to my ubuntu partition in files and dragged in the /usr folder from there)
<DosTuMai> njumdl2014: Makes it easier to diagnose and fix problems, too.
<curlyears> cfhowlett: any thoughts?
<C_minus> so it goes to /media/ubuntu/ksjndflksajdn-3894298374-sjdnfkjsdnf-23423423rwefs/usr
<njumdl2014> Is it ubuntu specific?
<njumdl2014> I see there is no such command in debian
<cfhowlett> curlyears, this problem exceeds my knowledge base.  sorry.  ask #ubuntu-server as they might have more experience with TB drivers
<ubuntu741> Is it a bad thing if the .iso of Lubuntu has a MD5 hash different of the one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS, yet the liveusb works fine?
<curlyears> C_minus: OK, sounds to me like you did it right)-:   though I think that file is only populated when you're booted as you
<EriC^^> ubuntu741: yeah
<cfhowlett> YES it's bad, ubunu741
<curlyears> be right back
<cfhowlett> ubuntu741 you are installing a scrambled .iso and it's behavior will be unpredicatable and unfixable.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu741  and not supported here
<ubuntu741> It got to the point of running the installer, everything worked fine and it even reported that it was installed, but rEFInd didn't show that it was.
<ubuntu741> It isn't?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu741, in fact, why did you even install it?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu741, not supported here.   .torrent a GOOD .iso, verify with md5sum and reinstall.
<EriC^^> ubuntu741: you can use rsync to patch up the iso if you have bandwidth/traffic limits
<C_minus> curlyears cfhowlett, I found it using Files search, sudo opened it and changed it back. but my laptop still won't boot
<EriC^^> it'll just download the parts that are missing
<ubuntu741> EriC^^: I'll try.
<C_minus> cfhowlett can i just repair the bootloader somehow? Is there an option to do that on the live USB installer?
<ubuntu741> EriC^^: Does it work on Windows?
<EriC^^> ubuntu741: you could use the live usb you have right now and rsync
<cfhowlett> C_minus, reinstall grub.  after that, I have no idea what you might try.
<curlyears> what's going on with my Firefox?  It's locked into this wierd mode where when it first opens, it opens a small windows, which then make several incremental jumps to be full screen sized, and it won't let me access the Firefox menus
<BlackFate> !bootrepair | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<C_minus> cfhowlett how to reinstall grub?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> ubuntu741: rsync -avP rsync://something.com/iso /path/to/iso
<C_minus> cfhowlett so my Ubuntu live USB installer DOES or DOES NOT have this tool?
<ubuntu741> EriC^^: Okay, thanks. I'll try to use it.
<BlackFate> C_minus, you need to manually install it to your live usb.
<EriC^^> ubuntu741: you mount the partition that has your downloaded iso, and replace /path/to/iso with it, like /media/<user>/something/iso
<BlackFate> C_minus, after you have installed boot-repair, it's basically 1 click
<curlyears> is theere a Firefox support channel?
<curlyears> !Firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<C_minus> BlackFate how do I do that? I can't get internet when I'm on the Live USB
<cfhowlett> curlyears, reset firefox at about:support       and try again
<curlyears> cfhowlett: I I can't *GET* to about:support, because I cann't access the menu on screen
<C_minus> cfhowlett so I'm downloading boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso onto my old mac. Then I'll somehow put it on a bootable USB. Then I can use it onmy ubuntu laptop???
<BlackFate> C_minus, download the boot-repair deb files (now) and just transfer those to your live session later
<cfhowlett> curlyears, try an alternate browser?
<curlyears> cfhowlett:; under Live CD boot?
<C_minus> i got it by connecting with a wired connection next to my router.
<C_minus> fingers crossed
<C_minus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14192121/
<cfhowlett> curlyears, sudo apt install chromium-browser
<C_minus> god damm my life!!! Still hanging on ubuntu 5 dots boot screen
<curlyears> cfhowlett: and how do I exit Firefox?  I have no acess to menu  or the tesk bar,  Oh, I can't even close this window\
<cfhowlett> curlyears, ps -x | grep firefox
<BlackFate> C_minus, so it booted fine. It seems that some ubuntu service is hanging your system
<cfhowlett> then kill -9 the PID curlyears
<EndStop> can somebody help me to create a deamon ? A tutorial or something please
<ikonia> EndStop: what are you trying to do ?
<C_minus> BlackFate it didn't boot fine. That was the pastebin created at the end of the boot-repair process
<EndStop> to make PhantomJs run as a server
<curlyears> cfhowlett: I can't ps.  I  have no access to the dash to open a term window )-:
<ikonia> EndStop: would it not be better to load it into a container ?
<ikonia> such as a web server /
<curlyears> even the tabs on the window I have open are off-screen, and inacessible
<cfhowlett> curlyears, there's a keyboard shortcut for terminal : ctrl-f2 IIRC
<DexterF> hi
<BlackFate> C_minus, are you able to ctrl + alt + f1 at this point?
<C_minus> on the hanging?
<BlackFate> C_minus, yes
<ikonia> just remove the splash
<curlyears> it isn't ctrl-F2, soesn't do anything
<ikonia> boot with nosplash and see what service is holding things up
<DexterF> where are we with nvidia optimus (laptop with both intel and nvidia)? do I "just" install nv drivers and the magic happens (14.04LTS, could upgrade) or am I headed to heavy tinkerland?
<ikonia> DexterF: some work / some work lesser,
<cfhowlett> DexterF, it should "just work"
<ikonia> not sure how well the "nv" drivers support them though, most people seem to have better results with the binary
<DexterF> ikonia, thinkpad with 4th gen intel and nv 730m
<DexterF> cfhowlett, even on 14.04 or should I go 15.10 rather?
<EndStop> ikonia: i`m dont understand what you mean. It should run as a service , because everytime google bot is trying to access an ?_escaped_fragment_= url , nginx will redirect it to the phantomjs server.Is working fine if i run it as a program
<DexterF> ikonia, oh, misundertanding, I mean to use the binary drivers
<C_minus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" >> I changed this to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" on some fool's recommendation. But now changed managed to change it back. Unfortunately, laptop still won't boot.
<cfhowlett> DexterF, I have 14.04.  My intel/nvidia switches flawlessly with nvidia drivers.  YMMV
<C_minus> Just to be specific
 * curlyears has spent 9 hours day 1, 7 hours day 2, 8 hours day 3, and an hour so far this morning on this piece of crap problem )-:
<DexterF> cfhowlett, ill give it a shot (famous last words :D )
<BlackFate> C_minus, after each change, you need to update-grub. So that the changes can be written back to the disk
<C_minus> how do I do that?
<EndStop> ikonia: I got this https://gist.githubusercontent.com/iammichiel/7305344/raw/8bdcf59f1a1c0fa3aafaa84f241e4dc7452692c8/phantomjs ( this should do the trick ) but i get this error : /etc/init.d/phantomjs: 8: .: Can't open /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<curlyears> how to burn a 14.04.3 install DVD?  I have to keep the current DVD in my drive, becasue I am booted off it
<ikonia> EndStop: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ikonia> EndStop: who wrote this script ?
<ikonia> curlyears: you can't really burn from a livecd realistically
<EndStop> i think is 12.04
<ikonia> EndStop: that looks like someone has written that script for redhat
<C_minus> BlackFate I'm in the Live USB atm, sudo update-grub gives: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'.
<DexterF> curlyears, can't do, you would need to boot to RAM completely, no idea if ubuntu offers that. but: dd ths iso to usb and boot the stick an option? all you need is a 4gb thumbdrive
<ikonia> EndStop: where did you get this ?
<curlyears> well, I have to, I have bniowhere else to burn FROM
<ikonia> curlyears: boot from USB and burn to cd
<BlackFate> C_minus, restoring boot from a live usb wants a series of steps. Mount the proc sys partitions to the mounted disk folder, chroot etc
<curlyears> DexterF: I have to dd it, weh?   OK.
<DexterF> curlyears, so, you have no iso file..?
<BlackFate> C_minus, at the current point the easiest way would be to edit the boot options to the grub menu during boot. (add nosplash) This is not a permanent change though. It's good for troubleshooting
<curlyears> now, can someone tell me how to get out of this broken Firefox session?
<C_minus> I also notice that I have several files named "grub" on the hard drive. the one in /etc/default has a line commented out: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0, whereas in the grub stored at /usr/share/grub/default, that line is NOT commented out.
<ikonia> C_minus: what are you trying to do ?
<C_minus> BlackFate I'm pretty much beginner here, don't know how to do that. ikonia - get my laptop out of 5 dot splash screen hell
<C_minus> Some moron advised me to change a line in /usr/default/grub.
<ikonia> C_minus: he's not a moron
<ikonia> C_minus: calling people names is not likley to get you help, more so when you don't know what you're doing yourself
<C_minus> im sorry but i'm super stressed out by this, got masses of work to do :(
<C_minus> anyway, it wasn't anybody here
<ikonia> that doesn't matter
<C_minus> noted
<DexterF> C_minus, laptop woes?
<C_minus> in a big way
<DexterF> C_minus, short summary?
<curlyears> DexterF: no, since  I have rebooted Livwe CD since my last iso d/l.  Next time, I'll have to save the ios file to a thumb
<C_minus> Was advised to change a line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" >> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<C_minus> DexterF and after doing so, laptop got stuck on ubuntu spash screen
<C_minus> no more booting up :(
 * curlyears relates with C_minus
<C_minus> BlackFate so this nosplash during boot - what's the deal?
<EndStop> ikonia:  .. i was wrong . that script was a CentOs script . so i found the right one :https://gist.githubusercontent.com/deviantony/5636802b3110567fcb22/raw/12a4aec4fc9607d754dc45a96b9311ff9645ccab/phantomjs . I copy pasted it into /etc/init.d/phantomjs then chmod it and then service phantomjs start
<C_minus> have also tried boot-repair. no dice.
<ikonia> EndStop: so what's the problem
<EndStop> but i got nothing .. no error no message .. nothing. So i ps-aux and no proccess is running
<ikonia> EndStop: do you have /usr/bin/phantomjs ?
<EndStop> yes
<curlyears> haven't been ab,e to boot to my system without Live CD for 4 days )-:
<ikonia> EndStop: so you need to manually try the function "do_start" and populate the variables
<ikonia> see if that works, manually
<C_minus> curlyears that sucks. simply won't work for me - i'll have to either fix it today or back up whatever i can and start fresh
<C_minus> i have deadlines to keep to
<ikonia> may want to get rid of the > /dev/null to stop it hiding any errors
<EndStop> ikonia: how ? can i get some hints ? i`m a newbie
<ikonia> so read the script and change the variables to what they will be
<C_minus> OK so what's my plan here? Need to update-grub, but can't update-grub because i'm on the LiveUSB
<ikonia> then manually cut and paste the start/stop commands replacing the variables with the parameters you worked out
<curlyears> and I have tried installing repeated.  Apparently, from LTS 14.04.2, you can't insstall to a 3TB HDD, and that's all I have )-:
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: did you make that 14.04.3 usb stick we went tru yesterday?
<curlyears> repeatedly
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: what does happen when you try to install from usb?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: yes.  It fails to boot, complains about an invalid filesystem.
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: is that a gpt drive?
<optimus_> o.o
<optimus_> alguem ai ?
<lotuspsychje> !br | optimus_
<ubottu> optimus_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DosTuMai> curlyears: My laptop has a 3TB HDD.
<shengfu> what?
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: well, yesterday, I went through the process of usinng gparted to make the parttions gpt, but that hasn't seemed to help anything
<lotuspsychje> shengfu: can we help you?
<curlyears> I have several 2.5" HDDs, but have no cables for them (THEY CAME OUT OF DEAD LAPTOPS)
<curlyears> OOPS
<DexterF> C_minus, I actually would have removed "quiet splash" only, so to "", that removes the splash screen and shows you what's happening at boot time. you will have to boot a live system and tinker the grub file back.
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: do you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<C_minus> DexterF it already had "quiet spash" when it was working perfectly. This was so as to alter some functionality of the brightness keys.
<curlyears> single boot
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: uefi system?
<C_minus> DexterF I can edit this grub files till the cows come home, but it won't let me sudo update-grub.
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: : well, dmesg output contains several mentions of uefi or efi
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<C_minus> I'm gonna have to sit here with an external hard drive and back up all my stuff, then reinstall ubuntu :(
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: fastboot and secureboot?  From where would I have disabled those?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: your bios
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | curlyears read this
<ubottu> curlyears read this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<curlyears> C_minus:  swap drives, install ubuntu to the spare drive, then mount the original drive, and use dd to copy the dirs you need to the new system drive
<DexterF> C_minus, hmm, then maybe... you have to reinstall grub to the disk from a chroot environment. whereever you mounted root: mount --bind /dev /<mountpoint of installed system>/dev , do the same with /proc and /sys, then chroot /<that mountpoint>/  , there run update-grub. or maybe even grub-install. for a nice tut google those: mount mind grub reinstall
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: if you want singleboot on uefi system, fastboot and secureboot must be disabled
<ikonia> why are you suggesting re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> to fix a service hanging ?
<C_minus> Thanks DexterF - what exactly is mounting and binding?
<DexterF> C_minus, that "switches" to your installed system on a terminal but brings ober all system devices to the chroot environment, so the programs there can access the disk and all.
<ikonia> why are you doing this
<C_minus> DexterF, following this tutorial here http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<ikonia> just remove the boot splash
<ikonia> and see what is holding up the boot process
<ikonia> don't need to reinstall ubuntu, or re-install grub or anything like that
<ubonto> hi
<EndStop> ikonia: Thanks a lot for helping me! :)
<C_minus> ikonia so if I remove that piece "quiet splash" I'll get a line-by-line readout, instead of the 5 dots - and I can report to you guys what it's saying?
<ikonia> EndStop: no problem
<C_minus> ikonia is that right?
<ikonia> C_minus: the boot splash and rgb is the splash you see, changing that will show the boot process
<C_minus> ikonia rgb?
<ikonia> the framebuffer option
<ikonia> just edit the boot line to the minimal for a 1 time boot
<DexterF> C_minus, mount --bind makes the passed mountpoint available in another place of the system. since we want to chroot (change the system root) to your installed system, we need to make the chroot aware of the "real" system  essentials like /dev and /sys and so on. it's sort of a jumpstart cable.
<ioria> C_minus, if you press shift at boot, you should get the Grub screen,  press 'e' , find the words 'quite splash' and replace with 'text', then F10
<ikonia> DexterF: why are you chrooting ?
<ikonia> just edit the grub boot line
<ikonia> none of this effort is needed
<DexterF> C_minus, that tuorial looks good, but sdX has to replaced with whatever-your-disk is, sudo blkid should give pointers
<ikonia> DexterF: stop telling someone to chroot
<ikonia> he does not need to chroot
<C_minus> ioria I always see the Grub screen, but I don't have the option to type stuff in, just choose Ubuntu, Win7 etc.
<DexterF> ikonia, exactly what I would have thought with grub.cfg, but C_minus tells us it did not work, so I'd do it from within the environment
<ikonia> DexterF: what ???
<ikonia> DexterF: why are you telling someone to chroot / bind mount to change a grub config
<ikonia> just edit it one time from the grub menu
<ioria> C_minus, do in Advanced Options
<ioria> *go
<ikonia> it's just "e" to edit the boot line
<ikonia> use the arrow keys to sselect the boot line, press tab or e and put it into edit mode to change the boot line
<maxvi> hi! I installed zsh with oh-my-zsh. after that I add some plugins to zsh plugins variable (in .zshrc) and "source ~/.zshrc" but added plugins doesn't work for me. what need I do to get it works?
<lomD> any1 online?
<ikonia> maxvi: oh-my-zsh ?
<ikonia> maxvi: just install the zsh package from ubuntu software center
<maxvi> ikonia: did it
<DexterF> *because*, ikonia, *c_minus said it did not work*.
<ikonia> maxvi: did what ?
<Pici> ikonia: its an addon thing available on github.
<Pici> maxvi: That might be a better question for #zsh
<ikonia> DexterF: if it doesn't work - does that not suggest either he's not doing it right, or there is a more serious problem
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<maxvi> ikonia: installed zsh and oh-my-zsh, but added plugins don't work
<C_minus> ioria OK in advanced options, and hit e
<C_minus> what do i have to change?
<ioria> C_minus, yeah
<ioria> C_minus, find the words 'quite splash'
<C_minus> ok i see them
<ioria> C_minus, replace with    text
<ioria> C_minus, move with the arrows keys
<maxvi> Pici: thanks goto #zsh
<lomD> my ubuntu freezes sometimes while watching videos in smplayer....i have to reboot to recover....what to do?
<lotuspsychje> !details | lomD what system/grafix card?
<ubottu> lomD what system/grafix card?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<C_minus> ok and how to save changes?
<ioria> C_minus, F10
<DexterF> ikonia, not doing it right is an option with an beginner. so go one level deeper and fix grub altogether. yes its overdone, but might help.
<C_minus> ioria OK - many lines flashed past, now says Ubuntu 14.04.3... my-user-name login: and a blinking cursor
<ioria> C_minus, log in
<ikonia> DexterF: if he can't edit a text line pressing "e" your answer is to bind mount, chroot, and edit text files, I think not
<C_minus> ioria ok so i logged in
<HackerII> el oh el
<ioria> C_minus, ok... so the problem maybe is about X  .... what was your original issue ?
<C_minus> The original issue was that I edited the grub file, and after that it wouldn't boot up ever again
<DexterF> ikonia, I'll let C_minus decide whether to take my advice or not, you can disagree all you want, I don't mind
<C_minus> DexterF well i don't have any other advice
<ioria> C_minus, ok... can you paste (maybe not) /etc/default/grub
<ioria> ?
<curlyears> going to try this using dd, rather than the 'create an install disk' tool
<ioria> C_minus, and what changes did you do in there ?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: did you check fastboot and secureboot?
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<lyd1> Hi everyone happy to meet you all here new to ubuntu and loving it so far
<C_minus> changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet spash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet spash acpi_backlight=vendor" as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<boxmein> how do I make the show desktop shortcut sort of skip the conky window
<DexterF> C_minus, what was the last you did before it broke? system change?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | lyd1 welcome to the community
<ubottu> lyd1 welcome to the community: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<boxmein> so I can super-ctrl-d and still see conky
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: I looked throuogh each and every menu in the BIOS setup utility, and cannot locate any  "fastboot"  or "secureboot" options
<C_minus> ioria but I didn't know i had to sudo update-grub after that.
<ioria> C_minus, now you can reverse the changes and run sudo update-grub....
<C_minus> anyway, next time i tried to power on, it wouldn't boot - hangs on boot screen 5 dots
<C_minus> ok well i managed to reverse the changes when  i booted into liveUSB. but from there it wasn't possible to sudo-update grub (hence DexterF's answer)
<C_minus> so i can hit sudo update-grub here? Since then I already tried the boot-repair tool also...
<ioria> C_minus, sure , you needed to bind mount and chroot.... now you can
<ioria> C_minus, be sure to reverse the default .... then run sudo update-grub
<curlyears> loria:  describe bind mout, please?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: if your system is uefi, you must find them options like uefi/legacy and stuff
<lomD> my graphics card is intel sandy bridge
<C_minus> ioria, ok it's already been back to the default for a while. but as i say, was unable to sudo update-grub. also, you might be able to discern something from this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/14192121/
<coldpizza72i> After I use dd to zero out a Hdd, is there a way to check/verify it was completely zero'd out ?
<C_minus> ioria it's from when i ran boot-repair
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: wel, apparent;y it isn't, than, becasue I saw no such options
<DexterF> C_minus, ikonia is right that reinstalling grub shouldn't be necessary when editing that file and I wanted to make sure you got the *right* grub file, because in a live system editing /etc/default/grub obviously changes the *live* systems grub file, not the one of your installed system. I'm beginning to suspect you never really mounted the installed system somewhere into the live system in the first place. did you?
<ioria> C_minus, if you run sudo update-grub .... what you got ?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: whats the default Os on that machine?
<C_minus> DexterF I went to Files, searched for grub, found several but chose the one in my Ubuntu partition and drag-dropped it into terminal
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: single booting LTS 14.04
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: what was the default Os that came by your machine
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: nothing.  I byult the machine from mcomponents
<DexterF> C_minus, dragged it into a terminal...? then what happened?
<curlyears> s/mc/c/
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: then lookup your motherboard type if its uefi or not...its important
<C_minus> DexterF well wrote sudo gedit, dragged it in, hit enter
<curlyears> hang on
<C_minus> :( even after sudo update-grub, still hanging on boot screen
<curlyears> what command do I type to see what type of motherboard I have?  I know it's a Gigabyte brand, but I don't recall the model
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: man dmidecode
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: did you try installing skype from official website?
<DexterF> C_minus, there is somethign hosed... can you log in at the prompt, then do: sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  yes; failed
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: did you add partner repo for skype?
<DexterF> C_minus, if that yields nothing good sign, if it does tell us what
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  yes
<bazhang> enable partner instll skype from there
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Voyage> bazhang,  did that
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  14.04 lts
<Voyage> kubuntu btw
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: added other ppa's of any kind before skype install?
<Voyage> I guess
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: clean out your system from ppa's first
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<curlyears> Hybrid EFI technology with DualBIOS for 3TB HDD support  <--   grom the Gigabyte Technology page
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: check your pdf manual to disable fastboot and secureboot
<lotuspsychje> !efi > curlyears and have a read here
<ubottu> curlyears, please see my private message
<C_minus> So i just tried logging in with the "text" option instead of "quiet spash". but i don't have login option anymore, it says "init plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<C_minus> oh i just needed to hit return
<curlyears> d/l-ing the manul pdf
<C_minus> DexterF that command returned (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  http://pastie.org/10650007
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  these are my sources. Whats should be the first step now?
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  I also enabled i386 architecture. Do I need it?
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: not sure what you all did mate, but there has to be a reason for your skyp dependecie problem
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  dependancy conflict
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: yes thats your sympton, but i dont know what you did before
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  how can I trace/resolve?
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: can you remember for wich programs you added ppa's?
<Platypus2k> my laptop freezes very often when watching youtube, using Google maps, watching video and playing music... using Ubuntu 15.10 desktop version, any tips?
<cfhowlett> Platypus2k, more ram
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  gave you my sources list. I just casually enabed partner repose. I installed vlc, virtualbox, firefox, chromium, muon, kubuntu-restricted-extras and adons, krita, filezilla
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  do you want me to disable partner repos?
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: all these packages installed via apt-get?
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  yes; apt-get or muon
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: no, dont remove partner, as its needed for skype
<Platypus2k> cfhowlett: it has 8 gigs
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: did you sudo apt-get update after adding partner repo?
<Voyage> yes
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: and you still got that conflict?
<Voyage> yes
<lotuspsychje> weird
<asda14> how to kill /etc/init.d/lightdm in tty7 and then how to open lightdm in tty1?
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: what was that packagename again of the conflict?
<Voyage> skype-bin , skype-bin:i396 and a whole lot of sub dependancies
<MWM> No object for D-Bus interface .  First two or so pages of google list https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=140456 this as the solution...doesnt work for me
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: did you try a purge skype?
<Voyage> yes
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: what does it say
<Voyage> purge skype*
<Voyage> purged but resintall has same issues
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: did you reinstall with sudo apt-get install skype, or skype-bin?
<Voyage> skype
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: could you try with skype-bin?
<Voyage> tried both
<Voyage> same issue
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<C_minus_> So Im running the LiveUSB. Want to copy and paste over some stuff from my hard drive to an external disk for backup. Then I will reinstall ubuntu.
<C_minus_> But it says "the folder com cannot be handled because you don't have permissions to read it"
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: try purge with this: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype*
<Voyage> yes
<C_minus_> Just trying to drag-drop some files for backup here
<Voyage> did that
<C_minus_> do i need to mount drives or anything like that?
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: now reinstall skype
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  I did that all cycle many times. same issues
<Voyage> 	
<Voyage> Install libqtwebkit4:i386 by launchpad didn't solve the problem, because, apparently, it has other dependencies. When I tried to install, I got the error "Cannot install 'libqt4-opengl:i386'".
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: can this help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+question/214084
<BluesKaj> Voyage, multiarch-support, perhaps?
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  how to enable multi arch?
<BluesKaj> just install multiarch-support
<C_minus_> Can anybody tell me how to copy certain contents of my HDD to an external drive whilst running liveUSB? It tells me i don't have permissiosn to read the file
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  its installed already
<nicomachus> C_minus_: you need to mount your HDD
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's become default now .
<C_minus_> nicomachus it appears in the Files sidebar - what else do i need to do?
<nicomachus> C_minus_: if you're using the GUI you probably need to open it as root
<nicomachus> !gksu | C_minus_
<ubottu> C_minus_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<C_minus_> nicomachus so I assumed it was already mounted because when i right-click i have the option to "unmount"
<nicomachus> uh... nvm. that factoid is old. Use "gksu", not "gksudo"
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<nicomachus> C_minus_: is it an encrypted HDD?
<MWM> when I try to mount a drive I get " No object for D-Bus interface"
<C_minus_> nicomachus, no it's not.
<nicomachus> ok good. C_minus_ what's the output of sudo fdisk -l
<C_minus_> nicomachus ill have to work out a way to paste you the results, i can't get wifi anymore through the liveUSB boot
<C_minus_> nicomachus in any case i assume the external hard drive is /dev/sdc1 with Id=b and System=W95 FAT32
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  good idea to purge all repose and start installing things from scratch again?
<lotuspsychje> Voyage: i dont see no harm for that
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  how do i do that? I just go to muon (package manager) and uncheck the multiverse, universe repose and only go with main?
<BluesKaj> Voyage, is there a static version of skype still availablr, iirc that was the easiest and most workable version for linux
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  .deb also has issues with me
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  I disabled some repos but I see the apps Iinstalled from them are still there (thus with their dependancies)
<nicomachus> well buy her some flowers and maybe she'll like you more.
<BluesKaj> uhoh Voyag, not good  ;/
<BluesKaj> Voyage,^
<C_minus_> ok what can I type to copy my home folder to an external hard drive?
<ikonia> C_minus_: just use the gui
<Voyage> lotuspsychje,  I disabled some repos but I see the apps Iinstalled from them are still there (thus with their dependancies)
<ikonia> make it easy on yourself
<ikonia> Voyage: clearly not
<ikonia> Voyage: or you won't have unmet dependencis
<C_minus_> ikonia i can't get it to work :(
<ikonia> C_minus_: define "can't get it to work"
<Voyage> ikonia,  what do you mean
<ikonia> Voyage: it can't install a dependency
<Voyage> ikonia,  I wonder why I have unmet dependancies
<ikonia> Voyage: what repo does the missing package come fro m?
<C_minus_> i tried sudo mount /dev/MyExternalHardDrive /mnt
<ikonia> C_minus_: it should auto mount when you plug in the disk
<Voyage> ikonia,  line 273 and 316 elaborates http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<ikonia> C_minus_: and then in the file manager gui you should see it on the left hand side
<C_minus_> it tells me "the folder com cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it"
<Platypus2k> Ubuntu found a proprietary driver for the CPU, enabled that now. Hopefully stops the freezes
<ikonia> Voyage: what ?
<ikonia> C_minus_: ok - what are the permissions on the folder
<Voyage> ikonia,  line 273 and 316 tells about missing dependency
<ikonia> Voyage: ok - so now you know the problem, fix it
<C_minus_> ikonia i have millions of these files with potential permission issues. Is there no faster way?
<Voyage> ikonia,  thats exactly why I am here.
<nicomachus> C_minus_: did you open nautilus as root...?
<Voyage> ikonia,  those dependencies have sub dependencies and I dont know which one clashes what all or most of my other software like kubuntu-desktop and others
<C_minus_> nicomachus no i didn't...
<C_minus_> i need to apt-get gksu?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus_  it should be there by default
<C_minus> remember i'm on ubuntu liveUSB
<ikonia> Voyage: just meet each dependecy one at a time
<ikonia> C_minus_: what is the permissions on the files
<C_minus> the program gksu is not currently installed. you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install gksu
<ikonia> you don't need gksu
<C_minus> Owner user1000 Access create and delete files Group 1000 create and delete files Others Access files
<C_minus> It's a folder inside an Android development project - of which I have many
<ikonia> C_minus_: you are doing this from a livecd ?
<C_minus> yes
<C_minus> well, live USB
<ikonia> C_minus_: ok - so thats why it doesn't work, as there is no such user as user 1000 on the livecd
<C_minus> what about using super user privilages?
<ikonia> C_minus_: that will work
<C_minus> ok 1. how? 2. wouldn't it just be simple to copy over my entire home folder to an external disk in terminal somehow?
<Voyage> ikonia,  there is no meeting. there is clash
<ikonia> C_minus_: you should be able to launch a gui root session with "gksudo nautlius"
<linuxhp> guys if anybody know how to backup the installed packages in ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> Voyage: what ?
<C_minus_> the program gksudo is not currently installed. you can install it by typing sudo-apt get install gksu
<MonkeyDust> linuxhp  rsync is pretty fast
<C_minus_> but then it said unable to locate package
<ikonia> really ? gksudo is linked to gksu now ?
<Voyage> ikonia,  I will give you logs in a sec
<MonkeyDust> linuxhp  oh, installed packages, that's different
<linuxhp> how to do that
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: man rsync
<MonkeyDust> linuxhp  here's one way ... mind, this is very basic and works only between two identical releases, some programs no longer exist in newer releases http://paste.ubuntu.com/14194276/
<tosmarcel> b1ack1323: kinda harsh to tell a noob to RTFM in #ubuntu
<Platypus2k> proprietary drivers didn't help, it froze again now
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: tosmarcel: True. sorry.
<MonkeyDust> linuxhp  also: it also only copies programs that are installed from the repos, so no external .deb or ppa
<linuxhp> its ok
<tosmarcel> b1ack1323: not saying you're wrong, but these people come from different environments
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: Where do you want to copy your programs, to a remote or to a local drive?
<b1ack1323> tosmarcel: I getcha, it's what I was told when I asked, so it was nostalgic for me in a sense.
<linuxhp> loccal drive
<ikonia> linuxhp: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> (whats the issue / problem you're trying to solve)
<tosmarcel> Wouldn't linuxhp want a list of packages installed with apt-get?
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: rsync -a ~ /media/<whatever your mounted drive name is>
<ikonia> copying binaries to another place is not a good move
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: wait that's home dir
<linuxhp> if i change os toanother versions,so i want to backup my installed packages
<Voyage> ikonia,  what do you say to this  now? http://pastie.org/10650986
<ikonia> linuxhp: that won't work
<ikonia> Voyage: exactly what I said before, fix the dependencies
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89893/how-to-copy-my-software-to-another-computer
<linuxhp> ok i try
<ikonia> linuxhp: you cannot use the ubuntu packages on another OS
<ikonia> if you change OS - you cannot use the packages
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Merry Christmas!
<tosmarcel> I think the best solution is to get a list of installed packages and then use that list to install them on another machine
<b1ack1323> linuxhp: That will be easier than copying binaries to another os you could wreck your kernel
<ikonia> you are making a problem for yourself trying to do this
<ikonia> b1ack1323: please don't make things up
<Voyage> ikonia,  exactly why I am here. "to know how"
<linuxhp> ok frnds
<ikonia> Voyage: install each of the depdencies manually - until you hit the core package causing the error
<linuxhp> i just want to know these, not to do
<ikonia> Voyage: then work out why it's erroring, and work out the best resolution for your system
<ikonia> linuxhp: you don't do it is the answer
<b1ack1323> ikonia: linuxhp:  Ikonia should clarify that you can use generic linux packages but not ones designated for that distro.
<ikonia> b1ack1323: no you can't
<ikonia> and it won't "wreck your kernel"
<Voyage> ikonia,  I have tried to install each manually as you can see in the paste
<sw0rdfish> Hi there, is ubuntu now suitable for older generation people who can ONLY handle/do GUI
<ikonia> Voyage: right - and why are they broken ?
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: no
<sw0rdfish> so I shouldn't install ubuntu for my dad's friend who needs to format his laptop?
<Voyage> ikonia,  thats exactly why I am here "to know why"
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: yo can
<b1ack1323> ikonia: So youre saying whan I install a tar.gz from a site that says generic linux, then run it. It won't work on any other distro?
<ikonia> Voyage: what is the exact version of ubuntu you are using ?
<BluesKaj> Voyage, I've ad afew dependency issues solved  by installing the last dependency listed first and working back from there, no guarantees, but it's worth a try
<ikonia> b1ack1323: very much depends
<Voyage> ikonia,  14.04 lts kubuntu
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  http://pastie.org/10650986
<ikonia> Voyage: so as you can see it appears to depend on a lot of 32bit packages,
<BluesKaj> Voyage, yes i swa that
<BluesKaj> saw
<Voyage> ikonia,  yes. skype does too
<ikonia> Voyage: right, so pick one of those packages, eg: libqt4-opengl
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Voyage> ikonia,  pick and do what?
<ikonia> Voyage: when you try to install that it will fail, why will it fail, can it find the package, does it conflict,
<sw0rdfish> and he won't ever need to open the terminal? ikonia
<ikonia> Voyage: what repo is it trying to pull it from etc etc
<Voyage> ikonia,  it just says "its not going to be installed"
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: shouldn't need to
<ikonia> Voyage: ok - so YOU need to walk it through, look where it's going to try to get it from
<nicomachus> sw0rdfish: I wouldn't say never, but having to type one or two commands into a terminal isn't the end of the world.
<earnThis> Ive got an ubuntu iso on a usb drive and Ive changed the boot order in my bios to be usb first but im still getting the "non-system disk or disk error" message. Seems like my work station isnt seeing the usb drive, any ideas?
<sw0rdfish> nicomachus the guy doesn't speak english, but he does speak arabic, I'm not sure if there is an arab community/forums and stuff
<nicomachus> earnThis: does it work in any other machiens?
<ikonia> earnThis: either your machine doesn't support boot from bios, or you've not made the usb disk correctly
<nicomachus> machines*
<Voyage> ikonia,  if you see the last lines. it says libgl1-mesa-glx is wanted and then after that, it says its already the newest version
<earnThis> ikonia: the usb drive?
<sw0rdfish> nicomachus can the desktop GUI be setup in arabic, btw?
<nicomachus> sw0rdfish: there's an arabic channel on IRC for ubuntu, I know that.
<ikonia> Voyage: is the newest version the one you want ?
<ikonia> Voyage: where is it trying to get from
<sw0rdfish> nice
<nicomachus> the only issue I've heard about is rendering some arabic fonts in PDFs.
<nicomachus> otherwise, should be fine.
<Voyage> ikonia,  http://pastie.org/10651002
<earnThis> ikonia: it could be that ive made the usb incorrectly. I simply took a copy of the iso from a network share I have and copied it to the usb
<sw0rdfish> hmmmm. That shouldn't be a problem because I think Microsoft's OneDrive and Google Drive or whatever can open pdf's I believe?
<sw0rdfish> inside a browser
<sw0rdfish> is there a bot that can tell me what the name of the ubuntu arabic channel is
<sudo3> how can i rename columns in prestashop?
<compdoc> r2d2?
<MonkeyDust> !find presta
<ubottu> Package/file presta does not exist in wily
<sw0rdfish> compdoc that would be neat
<Voyage> ikonia,  any clues?
<sudo3> guys?
<sw0rdfish> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> sudo3  prestashop is an online shopping site or, is what i find here... it's not for this channel
<MonkeyDust> or so*
<sudo3> prestashop is ecommerce platform
<sudo3> i have lorem ipsom in colums.. need to dlete it :( itrying 3 hours already
<neldogz> Anyone having trouble streaming popular services like go.cnn.com and other TV networks that require DRM? I have tried https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/flash-player-11-problems-playing.html but doesn't wor
<ioria> sw0rdfish, System Settings -> Language Support
<MonkeyDust> sudo3  https://www.prestashop.com/forums/forum/5-community-help-and-support/
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10651012
<fubarapt> Hi! Was wondering if anyone can help me sort apt out?
<nicomachus> fubarapt: what's the issue?
<fubarapt> nicomachus when ever I attempt to install anything,  I keep getting "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<fubarapt> "
<fubarapt> or similar messages
<MonkeyDust> fubarapt  utopic is dead
<fubarapt> MonkeyDust what do you suggest I do?
<ioria> !eol | fubarapt
<ubottu> fubarapt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sw0rdfish> thank you ioria
<ioria> sw0rdfish,  you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Voyage, why does it have to be skype, whynot googletalk or some other ?
<fubarapt> thanks everyone. Another question: can you still obtain Gnome2 anywhere, or do I have to use MATE?]?
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  :)
<MonkeyDust> fubarapt  mate
<fubarapt> MonkeyDust danke
<MonkeyDust> fubarapt  kein Dank
<mkeita> hello everyone. first timer here
<daftykins> mkeita: hi. support only in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<enrico_> join #ubuntu-it
<enrico_> sorry :)
<ubuntu-mate> Hi
<idaem> hello ?
<ubuntu-mate> this is interesting
<daftykins> idaem: ask a support question if you have one, don't join a channel and demand a response for nothing
<idaem> what is this ?
<MonkeyDust> idaem  type /topic
<idaem> ???
<idaem> I am new here
<daftykins> that is obvious
<Morrwin> Literally no idea after I got back on amd open source drivers from proprietary why steam games now work
<idaem> so i don't know how to use this chat room
<daftykins> #1 it's a support room, so if you don't have questions you don't need to be here
<MonkeyDust> idaem  people come here to help them solve problems with ubuntu
<idaem> where do you all from?
<terrasapien> or you can lurk like the hundreds of others and glean insight watching other people problems get hashed out
<earnThis> HA! a/s/l
<daftykins> idaem: it's not that kind of place.
<idaem> Oh! I see thank you
<solvarr> Ubuntu goes straight to emergency mode at startup?
<solvarr> But everything seems to be working in upstart mode
<MonkeyDust> solvarr  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<solvarr> Like I said, the system goes straight to emergency mode at startup
<C_minus_> Was backing up home folder before fresh install - running LiveUSB and sudo nautilus (gksu was not available). It has hung 17.7GB into the copy. Is there a simpler way of copying files over to the external drive, perhaps in terminal?
<solvarr> x server didn't work
<wowaworm> https://chaturbate.com/jeniferjesson/
<solvarr> but everything works fine in upstart mode
<daftykins> !ops | wowaworm
<ubottu> wowaworm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wowaworm> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> that's an inappropriate link and you know it, grow up.
<wowaworm> daftykins: Your behavior is unacceptable.
<daftykins> that's my line!
<daftykins> now if you could just leave that'd be great
<solvarr> Does anyone know what could have possibly caused the problem?
<daftykins> could be a bad disk state from an auto scheduled fsck
<daftykins> check the logs
<solvarr> how do I check it?
<solvarr> actually even in startup mode it said couldn't mount /dev/sda* but I skipped it
<solvarr> and later I'll have to ntfsfix that device
<daftykins> well it certainly won't like a failed mount in /etc/fstab
<daftykins> i have a feeling you're seeing more evidence regarding the potential problem than you have shared on here
<solvarr> yes, only that I have no idea how to solve it lol
<daftykins> well you didn't tell us about a failing mount
<daftykins> we can't help you, if you can't help us to help you.
<solvarr> I didn't realize that a failing mount would cause this...
<solvarr> I have ubuntu and windows 10 on my computer
<solvarr> everytime I choose windows 10 and restart, the failing mount would appear
<daftykins> i'm not saying it's a direct cause, but it's obviously an unhappy system
<solvarr> how do i edit /etc/fstab to make it work?
<MWM> back again :)  This time even I think I should be able to figure this one out, but its more a question of "best practices" I think
<solvarr> I set up something like an automount for all other ntfs partitions
<daftykins> solvarr: you need to disable hybrid shutdown in win10, or at least understand that you must hold left shift when clicking shutdown to allow that NTFS volume to mount fine
<physicz> join #science
<solvarr> you mean holding left shift when I shut down Windows?
<MWM> Im using lubuntu for NAS/random other stuff.  FInally gor the drives working and now its time to set partitions.  I wonder wether to mount a partition full of music in the "music folder", or use a symlink bacsically
<MonkeyDust> solvarr  how did you install ubuntu... on its own partition, or inside windows?
<solvarr> on its own partition
<MWM> ugg.  please excuse the spelling errors.  The biggesst issue with symlink is that I have to manually acess the machine and mount the partition when I want to access via samba
<solvarr> I will turn off the hybrid boot in windows and try again
<daftykins> solenoids: you realise you used the exact words i did to say "you mean..." ?
<maksud> Hello any one can help?
<daftykins> solenoids: sorry wrong user
<daftykins> maksud: not without a question
<maksud> I have chromixium 64 bit but here i can't install internet modem. So how i can solve it. Right now I am using mint 17.3
<nicomachus> !mint | maksud
<ubottu> maksud: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> maksud  both chromixium and mint are not supported here
<MonkeyDust> maksud  you're in the wrong channel
<maksud> ok
<chr5> Hi guys...I need help to install a ubuntu 14.04 from iso directly to my empty hdd
<chr5> can i do that?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  let's hear it... what happens when you try?
<chr5> I dont know how i can do that... i used a live cd to access to my new computer with an empty hdd
<chr5> with the live cd ubuntu 13.04, i downloaded the 14.04 iso
<MonkeyDust> sounds good
<chr5> now i want to install grub2, and run 14.04 iso
<chr5> can i do that? does someone tell me how ?
<chr5> i dont want to burn the iso, just to install directly in my new hdd
<MonkeyDust> chr5  boot from the live cd/usb, choose 'try ubuntu', then install
<chr5> My live cd is a 13.04 version
<chr5> i want to install the 14.04 iso image
<nicomachus> create a 14.04 version.
<MonkeyDust> chr5  what's holding you?
<chr5> MonkeyDust... sorry, i dont understand your question...
<nicomachus> chr5: you need to create a live CD or Live USB for the 14.04 version, and then you can use it to install.
<chr5> I mean, can i install directly an iso ubuntu image in my empty hdd without a cd image or live cd?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  what's holding you from installing 14.04... you have the iso
<BlackFate> chr5, the iso needs to be booted in order to use the installer and install it to a hdd
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello, not 100% sure if this is the room to ask; but I've got a movie server that I access from outside my home (simple htaccess). I would like to use a database front end for it. Ideas on a simple one?
<chr5> i have not cd and not pendrive
<chr5> i cant burn anything
<nicomachus> NineTeen67Comet: something like Kodi?
<nicomachus> !kodi | NineTeen67Comet
<chr5> I mean, i dont want to burn any cd, just install direcly with my iso in my hdd
<chr5> is it possible?
<NineTeen67Comet> nicomachus: I use Kodi for my home clients, it works great (MiniDLNA on my media server for that) .. I would like to set up a web page on my webn server instead of just listing the files in a directory as it does now
<nicomachus> chr5: no.
<MonkeyDust> chr5  no, you need something to install it *from*
<DosTuMai> You beat me, Nicomachus. xD
<chr5> but in the old days, when there was no CD, no people installing linux?
<BlackFate> chr5 floppy disks
<nicomachus> chr5: they used Floppy disks.
<chr5> i mean....if you have not floppy and cd unit....
<chr5> you can install linux....for sure
<nicomachus> then you have not install.
<DosTuMai> chr5: You need a bootable media to install from.
<ejuan> PXE or usb drive
<BlackFate> !netboot | chr5
<ubottu> chr5: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BlackFate> chr5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<chr5> with a live linux....can i install the rest of system component in my hdd?
<chr5> for example...can i install grub2 in a empty hdd from a live linux?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  why would you want that? what is your end goal?
<chr5> If i lost my grub2 i can recover using a live linux, right?
<BlackFate> chr5, also check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<BlackFate> chr5, i think you need the ISOBoot way (last link)
<chr5> My goal is to understand the posibilities to install things in to my hdd with a live linux
<chr5> for example...can i install grub2 in a empty hdd with my live linux?
<chr5> and to learn to do this things
<MonkeyDust> chr5  grub ~2 comes with the ubuntu installation
<MonkeyDust> grub2*
<BlackFate> chr5, depends on your host OS. if you already have a ubuntu installation, then you can use the grub2 option or the netboot. If you use windows, then maybe ask someone who knows how to do that from windows
<BlackFate> chr5, both options don't require burning the iso to an external source
<chr5> I have any OS in my pc, i only have a empty hdd....i have a live cd with 13.04 ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !13.04 | chr5, you may want to update that to something a little more current.
<ubottu> chr5, you may want to update that to something a little more current.: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<chr5> It was a old dvd at home
<MonkeyDust> chr5  yes, you can install 13.04, for experimental purposes, but not upgrade it or install programs... find out what you can do
<BlackFate> chr5, install 13.04, boot 13.04, download 14.04 iso. Use ISOboot, boot 14.04 and install it over 13.04
<Voyage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<chr5> yes, BlackFate, i can understand now
<chr5> thanks you very much (all)
<DirtyCajun> if you install xfce4 on an ubuntu server... does it use resources when you havent started a session yet with startx?
<chr5> can i execisobot from a live cd?
<chr5> can i run isoboot form a live cd?
<FDUSION> Merry X-Mas  folks
<DirtyCajun> chr5. or wait till april and just install 16.04 XD
<hw4ng3r> Happy Holidays FDUSION
<chr5> One Question more, if i have not cd or floppy, any external way, is netbooting the only way to install linux?
<Voyage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<FDUSION> chr5: why don't you just install it on a hypervisor, e.g vmware
<FDUSION> Then you don't need any of that
<chr5> what is hypervisor? i dont know what it is
<hw4ng3r> chr5: virtual environment
<FDUSION> It's a software which you can install on a Windows Machine to simulate a computer. Then just load in the ISO. Go to Virtualbox.com and download it!
<chr5> can i execute a virtual enviroment with ubuntu 13.04 in live mode?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  sounds overkill to me
<EriC^^> chr5: why do you want that?
<chr5> I dont know, i just want to understand things
<chr5> christmas are good time to understand new things
<MonkeyDust> chr5  find a empty dvd or usb stick, put ubuntu 14.04 on it and install from there... done
<EriC^^> chr5: if you want to learn, install a vm or dual boot
<chr5> MonkeyDust, I have not empty dvd, no usb stick, what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  get one, somehow, somewhere
<chr5> i think in alternative options, net boot looks like the best one
<motaka2> ioria: Hi, merry christmas
<chr5> Eric, what vm can i install with a ubuntu live cd?
<chr5> another question: can i install new things when i use a live linux?
<EriC^^> you install virtualbox or vmware on windows, then load the iso in that vm and install in the vm
<chr5> can i install new software when i use a virtualized linux (when i use a live cd) ?
<EriC^^> virtualized linux and live cd are 2 different things
<chr5> a lot of question are comming to my estupid brain, sorry, jeje
<chr5> when i put my live cd, i run ubuntu, but i dont install...just to use...how do you call that?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  a live session
<EriC^^> live cd is like a trial of linux, the whole os is loaded with a set of programs, and it's a one time use, just from the cd, when you reboot everything disappears back to the original state
<chr5> thanks, ok, then the question is....can i install new software in a live session?
<EriC^^> yeah but they disappear when you reboot
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  that was fast
<EriC^^> unless you use a persistent live usb
<chr5> ok, can i install grub2 in my empty hdd in a live session?
<EriC^^> yeah i guess it could be done somehow but what would be the point?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  why are you so focused on grub2... first learn the basics
<chr5> ok, right....the first question again: can i run a ubuntu linux in a live session?
<chr5> a ubuntu iso, i mena
<chr5> i mean
<MonkeyDust> chr5  yes, boot from usb/dvd, try linux, done
<MonkeyDust> try ubutu, rather
<chr5> ok, i have a live session with ubuntu 13.04, right?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  a live dvd/usb, when you boot from it, it's called a live session
<FDUSION> Is anyone using Torguard here ? I'm on the verge of looking for a new VPN service
<chr5> i have a live session right now....then i used firefox (in live session) i have downloaded the NEW ISO...ubuntu 14.04
<chr5> right?
<chr5> i have now ubuntu 14.04 in my hdd, right?
<MonkeyDust> chr5  great, now save that .iso on a dvd or usb
<chr5> yes, i can understand you... i can burn new iso and all is perfect
<chr5> but my questions, come here....
<MonkeyDust> chr5  burn the iso, then boot from it and install 14.04
<chr5> what happends if i dONT HAVE ANY CD or pendrive....
<chr5> or better, what happends if i dont want to burn anything,
<MonkeyDust> chr5  you can't burn to something that isnt there
<chr5> are there any alternative to run iso from hdd?
<DosTuMai> chr5: Then you can't install Ubuntu.
<chr5> i have seen you can install grub, and run a iso image
<chr5> is it right?
<chr5> grub can run iso images
<chr5> if i have a image, and i install grub, i can run my new iso, is a right thinking?
<chr5> maybe is a stupid thinking
<DosTuMai> chr5: You need to run the .iso from boot to be able to install it. Without installation media - CD, USB drive, floppy - you wont be able to load it ion the boot order.
<chr5> but grub can load iso images, right?
<chr5> if i get a grub in my empty hdd, i can load iso image without bootting iso image, right?
<DosTuMai> chr5: It can, but you can't install the .iso on your system.
<chr5> ok, i understand now
<chr5> i can run, but not installing it
<Rave1> http://www.howtogeek.com/196933/how-to-boot-linux-iso-images-directly-from-your-hard-drive/
<DosTuMai> Rave1: Thank you, you learn something new every day. =]
<Rave1> yes we do
<DosTuMai> Turns out you can! That'll be useful for my test tower.
<chr5> so, a duubt, can i install grub in my empty hdd with a live session? how?
<DosTuMai> chr5: Read the link. =]
<chr5> I have read....but there is a problem: This trick requires you have a Linux system installed on your hard drive.
<chr5> i have not linux installed, just empty hdd
<chr5> i use it in a live session
<chr5> i suppose, by comments, that in a live session i CAN NOT install grub, right?
<chr5> i would like to install grub, and run my iso
<chr5> just a callenge
<FDUSION> windows
<Rave1> chr5  you said in the beginning you had a disc with 1304 you could install that /use it to create the partitions you need and  install from an image on one partition
<chr5> yes, i maked partitions...
<chr5> i have downloaded the new iso
<chr5> now i was thinking to install grub and run the new iso in my hdd without linux installed
<chr5> but i am not sure if that is possible
<BlackFate> chr5, Rave1 why even bother create the partitions. Just default install 13.04, change the grub to boot the 14.04 and then after you boot 14.04, fresh install it
<ioria> motaka2, merry chistmas to you ^_^
<BlackFate> chr5, i think we are recycling the same info again and again. Go through the provided links
<Rave1> BlackFate,   yes I agree  that whole work too
<Rave1> would work<<
<lagbox> anyone having an issue as of just recently with firefox sitting at high cpu with nothing loaded   15.10
<chr5> Sorry, i am not trying to be boring !
<Rave1> lot of time just for the sake of a cheap disc or flash drive
<chr5> Rave1, the important things here are the alternative thinking and options
<ioria> lagbox, sometimes the culprit is flashplayer
<Rave1> chr5   you need to go do some reading and not ask the same thing other and other here
<Rave1> over and over
<DosTuMai> Get a pack DVD-R for £1, pretty sure most other countries have the same kind of thing.
<lagbox> so flashplayer is running with no pages loaded ?
<BlackFate> Rave1, if you just want to play around... you can do it with KVM. boot the iso with KVM, After you install ubuntu to a KVM virtual machine, convert the KVM image to a raw disk image and dd that to your disk
<BlackFate> chr5, *
<lagbox> no plugin container process is running
<motaka2> ioria: Thanks foe all you did this month for me.
<Rave1> BlackFate,   thanks but I have been using linux for 10 years  I have played around lots
<ioria> motaka2, no problem...
<motaka2> ioria: has TJ- changed his nickname?
<chr5> thanks BlackFate
<ioria> motaka2, don't think so... maybe is busy...
<lagbox> ioria, thanks for the info, i double check that
<chr5> and sorry for the inconvenience !
<BlackFate> Rave1, sorry for the nick reference, that was for chr5
<ioria> lagbox, run ps -A  identify FF pid then   ls /proc/<pid>
<Rave1> OK  lol
<motaka2> ioria: Ok thanks I hope I can find hime and tell him merry christmas too
<ioria> motaka2, sure ...
<lagbox> ioria, what would i be looking for
<ioria> lagbox, status
<lagbox> okay
<ioria> lagbox, also   pmap -x   pid
<lagbox> what about those commands ?
<C_minus_> I reinstalled ubuntu today, but i think i messed up the partitions a bit. Here's gparted http://ibin.co/2R4b51467fra and fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/14197508/
<lagbox> what are you telling me to look for
<ikonia> C_minus_: whats the problem
<ikonia> C_minus_: that data gives no context
<C_minus_> sorry... much to type
<C_minus_> i have strangely sized partitions, win7 and ubuntu are smaller than they used to be, but there's this other mysterious partition
<C_minus_> i think i might have created extra ones
<DarkAceZ> what's the difference between 'deb' and 'deb-src' when adding ppa's?
<C_minus_> windows had to run its chkdsk utility at start up to verify the bootloader (i think?) but it started up ok
<ciccillo> ciao
<ciccillo> !list
<ubottu> ciccillo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<C_minus_> mount is greyed out, so i can't look inside this huge partition sda6
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: 'deb' is the binary package files; 'deb-src' is for the source-code (if you want to fetch it using "apt-get source <package>"
<DarkAceZ> ah, thanks TJ-
<C_minus_> i need to know its "mount point" - how can i find this out?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus_  mount
<MonkeyDust> C_minus_  type 'mount' in a terminal
<C_minus_> ok so yeah as i suspect, i accidentally made an extra partition for ubuntu on my hard drive. windows was shrunk down, but that's cool, i can always resize in gparted, right?
<C_minus_> with the liveUSB can i run gparted and merge the 2 ubuntu partitions into 1?
<john____> hello I have a problem with my Logitech Camera... the Video seems to work with skype, but I am not able to get the microphone working. I am using pulseaudio, Xubuntu. Trying to get it working with skype. Nobody can hear me :(
<ikonia> C_minus_: no
<TJ-> C_minus_: that rather depends. if the 'accidental' empty partition is AFTER the Ubuntu file-system, then yes. Else, not without moving data around
<ikonia> C_minus_: that will lose data
<ikonia> C_minus_: whats the actual PROBLEM
<ikonia> you're describing symptoms
<C_minus_> ikonia i guess... i have 2 ubuntu partitions on the same laptop. i only want 1. i want to keep win7, which touch wood is working ok. don't really care about losing data at this point because it's backed up.
<ikonia> C_minus_: ok - delete the 2 ubuntu partitions (or all of them) re-create them how you want and re-install
<C_minus_> this can be done in gparted, whilst running the LiveUSB/
<ikonia> C_minus_: do it using hte installer
<ikonia> or use the livecd / usb as you are doing
<BlackFate> john____, post the output of the following command to pastebin: "pacmd list-sources"
<C_minus_> OK. TJ I believe the unwanted partition is after the wanted one... please see http://ibin.co/2R4b51467fra
<ikonia> C_minus_: just delete it
<C_minus_> unwanted being sda6
<ikonia> and re-create it
<ikonia> why is this a hard concept
<ikonia> you don't want it - delete it
<C_minus_> i just wanna check before i do anything else today - i made a real mess earlier on today :(
<ikonia> check what ?
<ikonia> what is it you want us to verify
<john____> BlackFate: here I posted it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14197777/
<C_minus_> that i can do this without some unforseen thing wrecking my computer. i acknowledge that the people here know much more than i do.
<ikonia> C_minus_: you can delete the ubuntu partitions without damaging your windows partition, yes
<ikonia> confirmed
<C_minus_> i appreciate it.
<C_minus_> while i'm doing this, can i also resize sda2 (win7 partition), which involves moving all the stuff in sda7 to the right?
<john____> BlackFate: The Camera is working but not the microphone. I tested the camera on a different PC and everything was working. any idea how to get it running?
<ikonia> C_minus_: I would not do that yet
<ikonia> C_minus_: I would get your ubuntu partitions sorted, boot into windows, chkdisk it - defrag it, then deal with that
<BlackFate> john____, did you select the input device from the sound settings?
<C_minus_> so step1: delete sda6 making ubuntu large. step2: install ubuntu on (large) sda6. step3: chkdsk/defrag win7. step4: change ratio of win7:ubuntu partition size with gparted (repeat step 3)???
<ikonia> C_minus_: why are you changing the ubuntu partition size ?
<ikonia> C_minus_: the whole point of re-creating the ubuntu partitions is to size them correctly
<john____> BlackFate: I tried that. It only gives me the Options wait I will sen you a screen
<Uf_> why canonical close upstart and change stupid systemd from redhat
<ikonia> Uf_: every distro has changed
<ikonia> and it's not "from redhat"
<Uf_> Redhat may be close source code systemd and can by money
<ikonia> Uf_: not for this channel
<Uf_> As microsoft
<nicomachus> Uf_: not a topic for this channel.
<Uf_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<C_minus_> so check out the image: http://ibin.co/2R4b51467fra I want sda2 (win7) to be about 200GB, sda6 (new resized ubuntu) to be about 250GB.
<john____> BlackFate: here is a Screen http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=24950216
<BlackFate> john____, that's pavucontrol and also that's not ubuntu
<BlackFate> john____, what are you using?
<john____> BlackFate: I am Using Xubuntu.
<john____> BlackFate: My computer is not good enough to run Ubuntu
<C_minus_> So instead: step1: delete sda6, making sda7 large. step2: change ratio of win7:ubuntu partitons. step3: chkdsk win7. step4: install ubuntu on (now large) sda6. Good plan?
<john____> I can choose between Front Microphone, Rear Microphone, and Line In all in (unplugged) in the Tab "Build in Analog Stereo"
<C_minus_> Or: step1: remove ubuntu entirely, delete both ubuntu partitions, and swap space. step2: chkdsk win7. step3: run ubuntu installer and choose whatever relative size i want.
<ikonia> C_minus_: why is this so hard
<ikonia> C_minus_: delete the ubuntu partitions - install ubuntu on the correct sized partitions
<C_minus_> ok thanks
<john____> BlackFate: It's alright I was able to fix it!
<john____> My microphone is working now
<Naveenandhu> which application is better for video converter
<zykotick9> Naveenandhu: which colour is better for walls
<Naveenandhu> brown sandle
<BlackFate> Naveenandhu, ffmpeg is the most known and widely used. (it's a command line tool though)
<styler2go> Can someone help me how i can use https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb on ubuntu?
<VFDPrim1> what is the ubuntu off toppic room
<VFDPrim1> forgot the name lol
<nicomachus> #ubuntu-offtopic
<VFDPrim1> makes sence lol thanks
<nicomachus> !alis VFDPrim1
<nicomachus> !alis | VFDPrim1
<ubottu> VFDPrim1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Unused> Givet ban still morons, more, more, more. You thus further proves that the proprietary Microsoft no freedom than you after the fact, rather than promises.
<weply> what does mode/##something [-v weply]  do
<weply> what does the -v command do?
<nicomachus> weply: that's off-topic here, but -v (or +v) controls whether someone has Voice in an irc channel.
<ikonia> try #freenode
<ikonia> they can help you
<weply> does that me im muted?
<weply> mean
<ikonia> ask in #freenode
<nicomachus> weply: ....obviously not, because I just replied to you.
<ikonia> they will help you understand how to use irc
<weply> no but the -v in the other channel
<weply> if I get -v in other channel am i
<nicomachus> ask in #freenode
<weply> ok
<weply> so
<weply> soz
<rahuldev> hi
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<greg> hello
<Guest8125> I install nvidia 340 and see mistake user1000@service Unknown host.Why
<Guest8125> ?
<mdgeorge4153> hello.  I've been using gnome-shell on ubuntu.  Recently all of my extensions have stopped working and I've been unable to activate them or find any similar problems on teh google.   Can anyone help?
<nicomachus> mdgeorge4153: extensions...? as in browser extensions?
<mdgeorge4153> no, gnome-shell extensiosn
<mdgeorge4153> extensions
<Finetundra_> Hey folks, can someone walk me through setting up an Asus PCE-N53 wireless card?
<nicomachus> Finetundra_: perhaps this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217996
<chr5> thanks gays
<chr5> Merry Ubuntu open software revolution chirstmas !
<chr5> dont masturbate too much ;)
<pancakebreakfast> with scp it's scp local:/foo remote:/bar. Correct?
<ikonia> pancakebreakfast: that will work
<ikonia> pancakebreakfast: or just scp file remote:/bar
<pancakebreakfast> ty
<asus-eee> Boas alguem me pode dar uma ajuda?
<asus-eee> sou novo no linux , e quando eu uso o comando para instalar um programa qualquer "sudo apt-get install ..." nunca consegue encontrar o pacote que pretendo
<DJones> !pt |  asus-eee
<ubottu> asus-eee: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<asus-eee> obrigado ubottu!!
<john___> Where is " ~/ " located? in my home folder??
<EriC^^> ~/ is your home dir
<EriC^^> it's like /home/<user>/
<john___> ok thx
<EriC^^> np
<volga629_> Hello Everyone, how to remove old kernel ?
<volga629_> on 14.04
<ikonia> volga629_: just remove the package
<ikonia> but auto-clean should also remove them
<volga629_> I tried apt-get purge kernel list, but complain about some dependency
<ikonia> volga629_: thats not the package name
<ikonia> auto clean should remove obsolete packags or you can manually remove the package
<volga629_> http://fpaste.org/304728/50984585/
<volga629_> autoremove
<ikonia> volga629_: clean up the extras package first
<ikonia> thats what's blocking it
<volga629_> you mean this
<volga629_> linux-image-extra-3.19.0-42-generic
<ikonia> inux-image-extra-3.19.0-42-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-42-generic but it is not going to be installed
<ikonia> it looks lke you have a dependecy problem before you tried to clean the old package
<volga629_> is this should help dpkg --purge --force-all
<michael1> hi
<ikonia> volga629_: why don't you follow the advice it's giving you on screen ?
<volga629_> I don't see an messages from you
<volga629_> purge of extra packge with apt-get doesn't work
<James410> can you explain to me what a ping timeout is?
<ikonia> volga629_: messages on the error screen
<ikonia> not from me
<newbie2ubuntu> I've got a question about running ubuntu in vbox:
<volga629_> you mean remove this linux-image-3.19.0-42-generic
<newbie2ubuntu> I have upgraded vbox to the latest version and now ubuntu is not booting.
<Shai12391> Hello, I need your help - I've downloaded the latest Ubuntu version and install it on new patition along with my windows 10 and now when I turn the computer I get: error no such partition rescue mode? what to do?
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<Guest93870> Hello, I just got a new router and now my ubuntu gnome 15.10 says the network cable is unplugged. Works find on my windows partition on the same computer. And ideas?
<UbuntuSupport> JeckH
<Shai12391> Hello, I need your help - I've downloaded the latest Ubuntu version and install it on new patition along with my windows 10 and now when I turn the computer I get: error no such partition rescue mode? what to do?
<superCarStereo> ping?
<superCarStereo> nice
<superCarStereo> can someone help me out with a socket issue? on ubuntu my server works fine, sockets establish connection and everything works as expected, on mips socket gets connected and disconnected immediately, I've changed keep alive from 120 to 7200 but it didn't help
<curlyears> OK, well, the only thing I could find in the MB manual was an option to enable/disable EFI.   No otgher options
<curlyears> so I enabled it, and tried to install again, and again the installed claims to have installed successfully, and afgain the boot to the HDD fails with an invalid filesystem error  )-:
<curlyears> I noticed that gparted was install AND THEN REMOVED AT THE END OF THE INSTALL SCRIPT,  wHY IS THAT?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> ^^ to fix the secure boot issue
<OerHeks> and gparted is removed after install, but you can easily reinstall
<curlyears> oerheks:  I know  reinstall it, I already have.  I was wondering why the installer deletes it?
<OerHeks> i have no clue, really.
<curlyears> and I jkbiw what EUFI is. I am having trouble installing to a raw 3TB drive, and none of the ideas I have seen here or on the web for the last three days is helping
<OerHeks> disks is enough to handle formatting usb devices and such
<OerHeks> oh, you cannot use gparted... but this story is a replica of yesterday
<OerHeks> :-D
<curlyears> \though I do appreciate all the help you filk have offered
<OerHeks> you know the answers already
<curlyears> OerHeks:  yes, it is, AND THE DAY BEFORE THATA, AND THE DAY BEFORE THAT, AND THE DSAY BEFORE THAT, AND THE DAY BEFORE THAT  )-:
<curlyears> doggoned caps lock key
<curlyears> OerHeks:  nnone of the answers so far have solved my issue
<DonaldTrumpUSA> hello
<curlyears> doggone it all to heck
<DonaldTrumpUSA> What's that all about?
<curlyears> DonaldTrumpUSA: has an offensive nick )-:
<curlyears> that's better
<nullbyte> Alright, then I'll change to nullbyte
<Finetundra_> Hey folks, can someone walk me through installing ndiswrapper from a tarball?
<curlyears> well, nullbyte, I can't egt ubuntu to install correctly to my 3TB HDD.  this is my fifth day in a row being in here akmost all day, trying dozens of proposed fixes, none of which seem to work )-:
<nullbyte> Well i'll see what i can do to help
<curlyears> thaanks
<nullbyte> To start, have you burned the iso image to a dvd or flash?
<curlyears> my back hurts from sitting in my chair,. in front of the computer for 6-9 hours straight   0-;
<nullbyte> Oh my!
<nullbyte> What exactly is the problem other than your back hurting?
<OerHeks> from 15:13 and on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/23/%23ubuntu.html , how do i make a gpt table , 100 mb boot for efi is then easy to do.
<curlyears> nullbyte:  I have an install DVD I made back in 2014.  14.04.2.  It SAYS it has successfuklky installed the system, but the system will only boot to the Live DVD
<nullbyte> OK, have you removed the install dvd and rebooted?
<curlyears> thsnkd oerHeks, but I think I need/want to stick to LTS
<nullbyte> What do you mean by that?
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<OerHeks> it does not matter 14.04 LTS or the latest
<curlyears> this has happened AT LEAST 15 TIMES IN THE PAST 5 DAYS.  alMOST EVERY TIME i GET An error I haven't seen before when trying to boot
<nullbyte> OK, what happens when you try to boot without the dvd in? can you send me the error message?
<OerHeks> but then .. you allways have a new problem/answer before you could even take a look at the solution
<curlyears> will 15.10 successfuly auto-upgrade to 16.04 when the time comes?
<OerHeks> i leave you to nullbyte
<curlyears> OerHeks:  I *HAVE* tried the solutions offered...they aren't working.  !
<nullbyte> Curlyears: can you please tell me the error message you see?
<curlyears> nullbyte:   what are you asking me the meaning of?
<nullbyte> I'm asking you to boot without the cd in and tell me exactly what happens and what you see
<Voyage> OerHeks,  sorry?
<curlyears> nullbyte: most recently, after enabling EFI in  my BIOS, and reinstalling, I see an error of "invalid filesystem"
<curlyears> but NO errors reported during install    ????
<nullbyte> hmm, what is the make and model of your pc? i'm asking so i can know what kind of bios you have
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: hello again
<nullbyte> Curlyears: i'm changing my nickname
<potato_farmer> ducks eh?
<curlyears> my MB is a Gigabyte Corp. 78LMT-USB3
<Duck_farmer> Yes, I rase layer ducks
<Duck_farmer> Anyway, curlyears, I am nullbyte, now called "duck_farmer"
<Duck_farmer> ok
<Duck_farmer> I wonder if you'd be able to reset your bios to default settings
<Duck_farmer> that might help
<curlyears> I built the system.  Ithas been running nicely since July, when I built it and installed from tyhe very same DVD (whhich has been verified, yes).  Only difference between then and now is I am trying to install to a 3TB HDD rather than a 500GB drive, and I now have 24 GB of RAM, rather than 8.  (and yesam, I have rubn memtest86, no errorsa founmd)
<john-external> can i get some help here with 15.10
<Duck_farmer> Oh, i forgot to ask this:
<curlyears> Duck_farmer: I was having the same problems before I enabled EFI, whicgh I ionly did this morning.
<Duck_farmer> The 32 bit edition of ubuntu can support no more than 4GB RAM.
<Duck_farmer> Maybe you got the 32 bit and have more than 4GB RAM??
<curlyears> Duck_farmer: I am installing the 64 bit version
<Duck_farmer> OK, good.
<curlyears> it says so righ tin the name of the iso
<TJ-> curlyears: it's important we know the *exact* wording of the error message, so we know what produces it. Is the message you see "Invalid file system mapping on ..." (variable ending)
<Duck_farmer> TJ, you got cut off
<Duck_farmer> Potato_farmer, are you still there>
<john-external> is there anyone who knows how to get the .mp3 files to play in rhythmbox
<Duck_farmer> double click them!!!
<potato_farmer> Yes
<Duck_farmer> Do you raise potatoes? ):
<Duck_farmer> sorry, (:
<potato_farmer> I don't grow potatoes
<john-external> lol tried and it seems it doesn't even open in rhythmbox
<Duck_farmer> Oh, just curious
<Duck_farmer> What distro of linux do you have, John external?
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<TJ-> john-external: I seem to recall you need to install the MP3 codecs
<OerHeks> john-external, install the restricted extra metapackage
<john-external> ubantu 15.10
<Duck_farmer> OK
<Duck_farmer> Have you tried reinstalling?
<OerHeks> for codecs, fonts, webplugins and such
<john-external> yeah i got the codecs and even tried reinstalling and it doesn't want to work
<Duck_farmer> Curlyears, id idn't forget about you
<Duck_farmer> Hmm, does other music players work?
<john-external> yeah but i like rythmbox better lol
<TJ-> !info gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 | john-external
<ubottu> john-external: gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 (source: gst-fluendo-mp3): Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer 1.0 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.29.debian-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 74 kB, installed size 267 kB
<TJ-> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 | john-external
<ubottu> john-external: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 (source: gst-fluendo-mp3): Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer 0.10 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.29.debian-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 83 kB, installed size 291 kB
<Duck_farmer> ok, i only asked because i wanted to know that for diagnostic purposes
<TJ-> john-external: confirm you have both those packages installed
<john-external> ubottu an JT-: did that but still cant get it to play
<ubottu> john-external: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viruaposta> Voyage, can you paste output of this one : "getconf LONG_BIT"
<Duck_farmer> Curlyears, you still there and alive and kicking?
<curlyears> TJ-.this all Started when I clicked on "Install Now" in the popup that the push from ubuntu uses to notify you there's an upgrade available.   After ldid, when booting from my 500GB drvie, it fauiled every time.  So I booted from Live CD, and got the CD menu, and loooked at the "Advance options", in which the upgrade is labeled with  long name whic
<curlyears> h includes 16.57 in it.  The precvious upgrade has a simialr liong name with 16.56, and etc.
<Duck_farmer> Ok, John external, do other filetypes play in rythmbox?
<john-external> duck_famer: don't know if they do or not i cant get it to even work
<Voyage> viruaposta, 64
<TJ-> curlyears: I know you've had every problem its possible to get. But please answer my question about that message; it is very important in understanding where the message originates, and therefore figuring the range of issues that could produce that situation
<Duck_farmer> Curlyears: maybe you want to try to make another bootable ubuntu disk
<john-external> i cant import even .wav to the library
<viruaposta> Voyage, do execute this before trying to install "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<Duck_farmer> John external, how were you going about reinstalling rythambox?
<Duck_farmer> Were using terminal, software center, or download package?
<john-external> thru the  Software senter
<TJ-> john-external: try starting rhythmbox from a shell terminal; it might show error messages that give you a clue
<curlyears> TJ-:   I found and enabled EFI in my BIOS settings this morning, trieedd reinstalling (from 14.04.2), had a reported "successful" install, but it still won't boot from HDD.   Now it isa just claiming "invalid filesystem" and dropping me into grub rescue
<Duck_farmer> TJ, that's exactly what i was going to say!
<TJ-> curlyears: is the message literally just "Invalid filesystem" (no space between 'file' and 'system' ?
<Duck_farmer> Curlyears, maybe you want to make another boot disk for ubuntu.
<john-external> how do i do that... kind of new to this form of os
<curlyears> Duck_farmer: only have one DVD drive, can't burn a disk while booted in Live CD, I tried "burning" it to a USB thumb, that won't boot either.
<Duck_farmer> curlyears, do you have a nother working computer with internet?
<TJ-> john-external: start a GUI 'terminal' which'll give you a command-line shell
<OerHeks> ia32 libs is the old way, ubuntu is multiarch for some time now. just install <package>:i368
<UserUS> culryears: Did you do an OEM install or regular install?
<john-external> TJ: then what
<Voyage> viruaposta,  did you my private message?
<viruaposta> Voyage, for explanation, above lib will help you to install a 32bit program to be installed on 64bit system
<TJ-> john-external: close down any existing Rhythmbox and type "rhythmbox" to start it from the terminal
<Voyage> viruaposta,  did you my private message?
<OerHeks> viruaposta, wrong, ia32 libs is the old way, ubuntu is multiarch for some time now. just install <package>:i368
<viruaposta> Voyage, I dont see any private message
<Duck_farmer> TJ, i think it will help if you dealwith JOhn external and i deal with curlyears.
<Duck_farmer> Unless youre opposed.
<curlyears> TJ-:   It'll take me a little while to go see, as I h ave to sahut down, reset the BIOS to boot from HDD first, then re ove the DVD, reboot, and write the exact message out on  paper. (no way to preserve a 'cut-n-paste' through a reboot
<Duck_farmer> curlyears: Do you have another working computer with internet connection?
<john-external> TJ: the terminal says "(rhythmbox:18558): libsoup-CRITICAL **: soup_server_quit: assertion 'priv->listeners != NULL' failed
<john-external> (rhythmbox:18558): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: object SoupServer 0x2d744e0 finalized while still in-construction
<john-external> (rhythmbox:18558): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Custom constructor for class SoupServer returned NULL (which is invalid). Please use GInitable instead.
<john-external> (rhythmbox:18558): Gtk-WARNING **: Duplicate child name in GtkStack: Add to Playlist
<Goose_farmer> answer duck_farmer's question, curlyears
<viruaposta> Voyage, anyways thats not that much important.. you can have that lib installed and can install the program you looking for
<TJ-> curlyears: OK, because the GRUB source-code doesn't contain the strings "invalid filesystem", "invalid file-system" or "invalid file system"
<Voyage> viruaposta,  which lib installed?
<duck_farmer> curlyears, you there?
<UserUS> john-external: install glnitable
<OerHeks> Voyage, don't install that ia32-lib. > http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<chicken_farmer> answer his question
<TJ-> curlyears: And there *is* such a string in most UEFI firmware shells, so that error could be produced by the motherboard's own code
<curlyears> Duck_farmer:   no, that's why I am forced to boot to 114.04.2 from the Live DVD I have
<TJ-> chicken_farmer: please stop nick-bouncing!
<OerHeks> viruaposta, stop giving wrong advise please
<JHCShGVgFV> http://nomanslandradio.com/
<Duck_farmer> OK, THen i have a good idea, curlyears
<Voyage> OerHeks,  what to do to install skype
<Duck_farmer> Boot from the ubuntu disk and go onto internet with that
<UserUS> curlyears: try installing refind then. it will change the bootloader to load an interactive gui to select what bootable kernel you wanat to choose
<OerHeks> Voyage, yesterday we tried all sorts, you should have partner repo enabled, install skype and run updates, but that does not work .. i am clueless. but ia32 libs is wrong.
<john-external> so any ideas
<Voyage> OerHeks,  hm I created a question with more details
<Voyage> OerHeks,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<idea_farmer> Curlyears, if you can access internet on boot disk, try to download new version of ubuntu iso image
<Voyage> OerHeks,  I think, all started after I upgraded kubuntu (though it was not a dist upgrade
<idea_farmer> voyage, if you change your nick maybe we'll listen to you
<OerHeks> idea_farmer, you are anoying.
<idea_farmer> sorry
<idea_farmer> i'll change nick then
<curlyears> UserUS;  i can also get that menu by holding F11 while the DVD boots ubuntu.  None of the choices available in ghere work.  Whatever the 16.57 upgrade did, it certainly trashed the drive badly.  I can still mount it under Live DVD and see all my personal files, fortunely
<Voyage> idemuso,  nick? why
<curlyears> fortunatly
<duck_farmer> john-external, maybe we should get back to you
<UserUS> curlyears: refind will show any other bootable filesystems. it shows more options then grub for booting. it gets installed on the esp to actually replace the boot loader
<curlyears> idea_farmer, I have done that.  My only optiono here is to burn aninstall USB, which I did, which reported no errors, yetit refuses to boot
<duck_farmer> oh, ok.
<viruaposta> OerHeks, if you think so, please help that guy
<duck_farmer> what guy?
<curlyears> this mess is huge.
<duck_farmer> john-external, are you still there?
<viruaposta> duck_farmer, that wasnt for you.. that was for OerHeks
<duck_farmer> sorry, i got mixed up
<curlyears> I guess I'll try to refind thing.   Thanks, UserUS
<duck_farmer> john external, you there?
<UserUS> Cheers
<curlyears> affterall, nothing else has worked.  How do I revert from the 16.57 update?
<john-external> sorry
<curlyears> )assuming I can boot, I'll need to do that)
<duck_farmer> are you still having trouble?
<john-external> yes i am here
<john-external> yeahi trying a reinstall
<duck_farmer> what method are you using to reinstall?
<john-external> software center
<curlyears> sorry, my cat was in distress, and I had to go assist him.  Back from AFK
<duck_farmer> :)
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<john-external> do u know the command for it
<curlyears> I am sure the 3TB drive is the problem, but none of the suggestions, either here or on many web pages I have been linked to has solved the issue
<duck_farmer> Curlyears, have you done complete format on 3tb drive?
<duck_farmer> john external, maybe you need to update your software center
<john-external> well that worked after about 6 reinstalls
<duck_farmer> ok
<duck_farmer> what version ubuntu U have?
<curlyears> duck_farmer: who sare you sking about version?
<john-external> well thanks for all the help
<duck_farmer> curlyears, sorry, was talking to john external
<curlyears> duck_farmer: ok
<john-external> oh it is the 15.10 i guess the current download of this has a small bug in it... downloaded from website
<john-external> the willy warefolf
<duck_farmer> download of what, ubuntu or rythmbox?
<duck_farmer> eh?
<john-external> ubuntu is 15.10 willy warewolf
<duck_farmer> oh
<john-external> but the problem is solved though... maybe just a bad connection to the internet made a short giltch in the program while downloading it
<duck_farmer> John-external: great, i'm glad for you!
<duck_farmer> curlyears, did you try to completely reformat your HDD?
<duck_farmer> Curlyears, you there
<magic_ninja-lap> so I start gdm and I get a black screen
<magic_ninja-lap> what can I do to get some verbosity to see what is happening
<BlackFate> magic_ninja-lap, does it work fine with lightdm?
<magic_ninja-lap> no
<magic_ninja-lap> black screen withany dm
<duck_farmer> curlyears, what happened 2 U?
<BlackFate> magic_ninja-lap, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<curlyears> duck_farmer: that, and asked the installer to erase the drive, as well
<duck_farmer> curlyears, i wonder if you r only other option is to flash bios!
<aotea> I think I have an issue with Nvidia drivers, my screen sometimes turn black at random and returns to a login (just as if I rebooted) only my resolution is lowered and can't get increased unless I run a reboot. Any idea which log files I need to read or what I can do to figure out the source of my problem (got the urge to blame nvidia but you never know)
<curlyears> duck_farmer: oh, Great Guhu!   I sincerel;y hope not
<duck_farmer> i'm afraid so.  or did you try to reset bios yet?
<duck_farmer> I mean not reset bios, reset bois settings to default
<curlyears> what do you mean by "reset?"   DO you  mean to manufacturer's default setting?
<duck_farmer> yes, i do
<curlyears> yrsh, well, I can do that
<duck_farmer> it's worth a try
<curlyears> off to try that
<curlyears> do IJ want EFI enabled or disabled?
<duck_farmer> try both
<duck_farmer> it might not evem matter
<curlyears> according the web page, if I am only single booting, it "doesn't matter."   But which would be the best choice, I wonder?
<duck_farmer> are you single booting or dual booting?
<curlyears> yeah
<curlyears> aingle booting
<curlyears> no Winblows.  If I do dual boot, it'll be with differing versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> curlyears: it's called "windows"
<duck_farmer> ok, i'd try resetting bios and if that no work you may have to flash bios completely
<mrsam_> how can i off my tochpad when i use keyboard?
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<ikonia> Voyage: you keep repeating the same thing
<TJ-> curlyears: is the 3TB drive connected directly to a motherboard SATA port?
<curlyears> ikonia:  nnot by people who are totally honest   *evil grin*
<ikonia> Voyage: you've been told the problem and what to do to work it through
<curlyears> TJ-   of course
<Voyage> ikonia,  I was advised to keep doing that with good intervals
<duck_farmer> mrsam_ what os are you using
<ikonia> curlyears: it's normally said by losers trying to sound l33t
<Voyage> ikonia,  I cant.
<ikonia> Voyage: first question a.) are the packages you need in the official ubuntu repos
<TJ-> curlyears: So that means the Advanced Format mappings will likely be in operation (physical/logical sector-size differences)
<ikonia> (dependencies)
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : 15.10 ubuntu
<Voyage> ikonia,  yes
<magic_ninja-lap> BlackFate, can I make it go through just a page at a time
<ikonia> Voyage: ok - so what are they conflictig with
<Voyage> ikonia,  but theres a conflict
<loler54> I'm just going to say it.. I'm fresh with Ubuntu/linux and I wonder if anyone could help me set up a SMF webserver, or phpBB.. can't seem to get this working.. Tried so many times that i'm giving up lol
<duck_farmer> mrsam_, what kind of computer? are u using?
<Voyage> ikonia,  the paste shows all
<ikonia> Voyage: what are they conflicting with
<ikonia> Voyage: I'm asking you
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : LAPTOP
<ikonia> Voyage: pick a package, what is it conflicting with
<curlyears> ikonia:  as you say.   I have no interesting in being perceived as l33t, I assure you.  I consider thhose people flawed in some way
<magic_ninja-lap> loler54, sudo apt-get install lamp
<duck_farmer> I mean what make and model?
<loler54> ik.. Then
<magic_ninja-lap> decide which phpbb you want to set up
<duck_farmer> mrsam_, what make & model?
<magic_ninja-lap> loler54, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-phpbb-on-ubuntu-14-04
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : lenovo 5170
<duck_farmer> ok.
<Voyage> ikonia,  ...... I have already done this. If you see the paste, I have been walking and trying to install one by one in the hierarchy of dependancies. the last ones conflict with a whole lot of other things like kde, kubuntu desktop, virtual box ; the full os
<Voyage> ikonia,  you cant understand unles you see the paste
<ikonia> Voyage: I can
<akik> Voyage: i tested the skype i386 packages recipe yesterday in 15.10 x86_64 and it still works
<loler54> magic_ninja-lap then I make a database (SMF / phpBB), make a localhost user, grant it all privileges, flush privileges, wget "sitenamedownload", unpack and give permissions to 770 and 660 I think..
<Voyage> ikonia,  and by the way, this ends my skill set. So I cant resolve
<ikonia> Voyage: hence why I'm asking you to confirm the packages are being pulled from the ubuntu repos
<duck_farmer> mrsam_, do you have a button on your function keys that will disable touchpad?
<Voyage> ikonia,  that I have in the paste
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : yeah
<duck_farmer> does pressing that temporarily disabble it?
<ikonia> Voyage: pick a package, look at what it needs, make sure that package is in the ubuntu repo, make sure the dependencies it's pulling in come from the ubuntu repos
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : No
<ikonia> Voyage: if those things are true, you should not have a problem
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : i wanna turn it off in setting
<ikonia> if those things are not true - you have installed repos/packages from repos from non-official ubuntu repos and they are conflicting
<Voyage> ikonia, if you cannot see the problem in the paste; there is no point spending time
<ikonia> Voyage: I can see many problems in the paste
<TJ-> curlyears: In the PC's Setup facility, have you enabled "EFI CD/DVD Boot Option" on the "Advanced BIOS Features" screen?
<ikonia> Voyage: thats why I'm telling you to focus on each individual package and verify their location/dependency location
<Bruce_> I burned a copy of ubunto onto a dvd, made bootable and when inserted ti into an Acer Aspire 5610z laptop that originally came with windows vista and later converted over to xp, I got a black screen with two lines of text while trying to boot from said dvd. The two lines of text are: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU. How and where do I find
<avis> i paid an additional 10% to the former 15% to all debts accumulated to those who work for ubuntu.  it was my christmas gift to them, and further, i did't realize how little it was in the first place.  it does universally cover all debts even if college, tech, or credit, mortgage, and house.  if your an ubuntu op would you please notify IdleOne he is being unkind by quieting me.
<TJ-> curlyears: the manual says, for that option, "Set this item to EFI if you want to install the operating system to a hard drive larger than 2.2 TB"
<ikonia> Bruce_: use the 32bit install
<loler54> magic_ninja-lap I am using Digital Ocean as server provider.. Tried setting up phpBB with that guide several times.. the var/www/html does not exist, and when I create it, it does not work right either.. I got the domain.com/install to come up when I unzipped the file in the var/www folder instead of in the HTML folder, only problem after that is that on the install page, it did not recognize any databases
<curlyears> ikonia:  things don't alwasy work out that way.  All of the suggestiion I have tried from ehre are legitimate, yet not one  "with no problem"
<duck_farmer> mrsam_, I don't think U can do that in settings, but if you update driver software for trackpad, you might get better results
<ikonia> curlyears: what ?
<Voyage> ikonia,  see the last lines
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/10651012
<ikonia> Voyage: no
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : how can id update all of my drivers?
<ikonia> Voyage: I'm not doing the checking for you
<magic_ninja-lap> loler54, look at your root and make sure it is pointing to /var/www/
<Voyage> ikonia,  thanks for your time. we are not on the same page somehow
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<ikonia> Voyage: we are
<ikonia> Voyage: stop repeating the same thing
<Voyage> ikonia,  no me
<ikonia> Voyage: look at what is being said
<duck_farmer> mrsam_, open settings and search for software & updates
<ikonia> Voyage: the paste lists the dependencies having the problem
<curlyears> things that seem obvious don't always work for every system "with nno problem"  Different systems have different quirks.  Even apparenly identical systems
<Voyage> ikonia,  the main list is on the question link paste block
<ikonia> Voyage: why are they are problem for you - but no-one else, check what repos they are coming from / what packages they are conflicting with and why
<ikonia> Voyage: you have to do the leg work
<TJ-> curlyears: also, check that on the "Integrated Peripherals" screen you've set "OnChip SATA Type" for the SATA port with the drive on it to "AHCI"
<loler54> magic_ninja-lap what do you mean? And another problem, when I edit the "visudo" file to add a new user, I get the error that the user does not exist
<Voyage> ikonia, thanks
<duck_farmer> curlyears: how are things going?
<loler54> magic_ninja-lap I do have experience with servers, but not on linux lol
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : what can i do after it?
<curlyears> Tj-  I'll gop try that right now
<viruaposta> guys! is there any other way to stop hping3 than dropping / stopping icmp over ubuntu box?
<duck_farmer> mrsam_: click the "additonal drivers" tab
<OpenSorce> So the last two kernel updates on my wife's lappy have left it unbootable, after doing the liveusb rescue bit twice I'm beginning to want to tell her not to let it update. Where should I start looking to figure out what the issue is?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: how does it not boot
<OpenSorce> ikonia, grub-resuce> prompt or grub> prompt
<loler54> What forum software do you guys recommend? Need something professional where you have control of everything from a CP and that got a lot of themes available for me.. Is SMF good?
<duck_farmer> acrocity?
<TJ-> OpenSorce: does it fail to boot even if intercepting the GRUB boot-manager menu and choosing "Advanced..." sub-menu and choosing a much older kernel, or Recovery mode?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: interesting,
<Voyage> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Loshki> OpenSorce: which os version?
<ikonia> Voyage: so where did wine come from ?
<OpenSorce> TJ-, IF it let's me get there. After fixing it with the liveusb it gives me the grub menu back and if I don't purge those two kernels it just powercycles on them instead of booting.
<TJ-> OpenSorce: "rescue>" means GRUB couldn't find it's root file-system (where /boot/grub/ is), "grub>" means it found that file-system but couldn't find the /boot/grub/grub.cfg menu file there
<OpenSorce> Loshki, 14.04
<TJ-> OpenSorce: is there a separate file-system partition for /boot/ and if so has it run out of space?
<Voyage> ikonia,  500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<closedSource> no
<Voyage> ikonia,  says the policy
<TJ-> closedSource: please, will you stop nick-changing constantly. It's hard enough following the channel as it is
<ikonia> Voyage: is this 15.10 ?
<Voyage> no
<taciitr> ikonia: Jesus made wine from water Voyage
<Voyage> 14.04 lts
<ikonia> taciitr: don't be silly please
<ikonia> Voyage: sorry, you did say trusty
<OpenSorce> TJ-, I have begun to suspect that. No not a separate partition for boot.
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : see my screenshot>>>http://imgur.com/Eiqyuby
<Voyage> ikonia,  sorry? trusty?
<TJ-> OpenSorce: OK, so out-of-space could only be a problem if the Ubuntu root file-system is running low
<ikonia> Voyage: the version
<Voyage> ikonia,  so 14.04 lts == trusty
<OpenSorce> But the kernels are there when it updates. I check before I purge them. File sizes are right, etc
<TJ-> OpenSorce: the symptoms you describe sound very much like the update-initramfs failing to write a complete /boot/initrd.img-$(VERSION) due to "no space on device"
<mrsam_> duCK_FARMER : do u see it/
<mrsam_> ?
<ikonia> Voyage: correct
<OpenSorce> TJ-, yeah I thought so too. 320gb drive though. One partition for all of Ubuntu and plenty of room left
<Voyage> ikonia,  so wheres the problem?
<TJ-> OpenSorce: for a successful boot there need to be a pair of files, /boot/vmlinuz-$(VERSION) and /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION - and you should check the initrd.img looks a very similar size to all the other initrd.img  files with "ls -l /boot/initrd.img*"
<ikonia> Voyage: so remove wine
<Loshki> OpenSorce: 14.04 is pretty stable. Wanna pastebin the output from "sudo fdisk -l" <-- that's a lower case "L"
<ikonia> Voyage: have you ever used PPA's or 3rd party repos
<OpenSorce> Loshki, sure one sec
<TJ-> OpenSorce: however, if it fails at the "rescue>" prompt that is a fault for GRUB not finding its /boot/grub/
<Voyage> ikonia,  I was installing wine, not removing it. and its not installed
<ikonia> Voyage: what are the dependencies wine is failing on
<Voyage> ikonia,  no, I just enabled partner repos from muon-> settings
<Voyage> ikonia,  its just showing the messaged that I pasted to you
<Voyage> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<OpenSorce> TJ-, right. Two different errors all together.
<ikonia> Voyage: right, wine meta package is linked to wine1.6 package, so see what wine1.6 is failing on
<viruaposta> OpenSorce, man dont allow anyone to update your wifes laptop to boot like anything.. do one thing, do a live cd session from ubuntu and install grub-rescue and click on recommended tab, that will fix grub issues for you
<Voyage> ikonia,  should I install wine1.6?
<TJ-> OpenSorce: Yes. "rescue>" means 'grub-install' has written incorrect data to the core.img about where to find /boot/grub/ - as in which device,partition pair
<ikonia> Voyage: it seems something is seriously wrong with your package versions, especially around the 32bit packages
<ikonia> Voyage: have you ever used PPA's/3rd party repos
<Voyage> ikonia,   wine1.6 : Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4)
<OpenSorce> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/zTK536gA
<Voyage> ikonia,  no, I just enabled partner repos from muon-> settings
<mrsam_> ========================================plz give me a link to download skype====================
<ikonia> Voyage: the packages you are listing are all stable from the ubuntu repos,
<TJ-> Voyage: what does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" report?
<Voyage> TJ-,  i386
<TJ-> Voyage: Good; 'apt' should be fetching the correct package lists for the 32-bit architecture too
<mrsam_> HOw can i download skype?
<Voyage> then why I am getting this:
<ikonia> !skype | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Voyage> ,   wine1.6 : Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4)
<Loshki> OpenSorce: I don't see anything obviously wrong. Try what viruaposta said.
<Voyage> and The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ben64> Voyage: sudo apt-get install wine1.6-i386
<OpenSorce> Loshki, yeah I was thinking that too. Wish it would just... work :-P
<mrsam_> <ikonia> check ur link
<ikonia> mrsam_: the wiki is down at the moment due to spam
<TJ-> Voyage: can you do "pastebinit <( grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} )"
<mrsam_> i cant install Skype whith apt-get install skype...what can i do?
<Voyage> Ben64,  The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine1.6-i386:i386 : Depends: libglu1-mesa:i386 but it is not going to be installed or                              libglu1:i386                     Depends: libgphoto2-6:i386 (>= 2.5.2) but it is not going to be installed  .... 2 more
<Voyage> TJ-,  sure. one sec
<ikonia> mrsam_: you can do that
<ikonia> mrsam_: you just need the partner repo enabled in your source
<TJ-> Voyage: aha, and do you have a hardware enablement stack installed? "dpkg -l '*lts*' "
<mrsam_> how can i enable it?
<viruaposta> OpenSorce, here are the steps [sorry took me a bit long to copy from my blogs] : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<viruaposta> sudo apt-get update
<viruaposta> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<viruaposta> Now launch boot-repair either from GUI or from terminal and click on “Recommended repair” button. This will take care of all common boot-issues and their fixes, reboot the system once prompted and done! Now you will be able to boot and login to your ubuntu-box without any issues.
<ikonia> mrsam_: open your software souce gui (depending on what distro you are using) and enable partner repo
<OpenSorce> viruaposta, cool but when it's unbootable, how do I get there?
<Voyage> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14201573/
<Ben64> Voyage: it isn't supported in this channel, but i'd recommend using wine's ppa for wine anyway
<OpenSorce> mrsam_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+install+skype
<TJ-> Voyage: thanks. You might try this for more info: "sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes wine1.6"
<viruaposta> OpenSorce, you need to boot from live CD/USB man.. dont tell me you are not that familiar with that
<OpenSorce> viruaposta, oh yeah very familiar. :-)
<Voyage> Ben64,  TJ-  I have a long issue of skype too. and I think those are related http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<Voyage> TJ-,  ok
<OpenSorce> viruaposta, are you saying install boot-rpeair on the liveusb?
<mrsam_> opensurce :: how can u create this link?
<viruaposta> correct OpenSorce!!
<TJ-> Voyage: it'd help for us to see "pastebinit <( dpkg -l '*lts*' )" too
<OpenSorce> viruaposta, right! Doh! User space on the liveusb. Sorry I'm old not used to such things :-P
<OpenSorce> viruaposta, thanks for the help. The rest of you guys too.
<viruaposta> OpenSorce, boot from live CD [to the extent newbie I can say click on try ubuntu and once you are up in the system and logged in] do follow what I said earlier
<mrsam_> opensurce :: plz can u say to me that how can u creat ur link?
<ikonia> mrsam_: it's not a google lesson channel
<ikonia> mrsam_: you have your skype answer, please leave it there
<Voyage> TJ-,  ok, first of all, how to give pastebinit the -o debug:: command?
<mrsam_> <ikonia> heh...
<Voyage> TJ-,  how to put the output of this in pastebinit "sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes wine1.6
<OpenSorce> mrsam_, check your pms
<OpenSorce> s/pms/PMs
<TJ-> Voyage: wrap the entire command in the child-process redirection as in:  "pastebinit <( sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes wine1.6 )"
<TJ-> Voyage: "pastebinit <( some; commands )" redirects all of "some; commands" output into pastebinit directly
<L00PER> I'm back to drop a link: https://medium.com/@jazer/how-i-became-a-morning-person-and-why-i-decided-to-make-the-change-eb1b012a16e5#.bt05nq3m6
<Voyage> TJ-,  strange, its not giving full output as shown to me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14201651/    VS.  http://pastebin.com/FNLeMLrj
<OpenSorce> ikonia, makes you wish you could delete previous comments like facebook sometimes huh? :-P
<Voyage> TJ-,  pastebinit <( dpkg -l '*lts*' )
<Voyage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14201677/
<ikonia> OpenSorce: ?
<OpenSorce> spam posts like that I mean. makes you wish you could delete the post afterward
<ikonia> not a big problem
<OpenSorce> So 16.04, still with Unity or are they changing that?
<ikonia> still unity
<ikonia> unity is the ubuntu choice
<ikonia> you can follow it in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> (irc channel)
<OpenSorce> ikonia, kk thanks
<Voyage> TJ-,  there ?
<Voyage> TJ-,  also http://pastebin.com/LPtssGUv for skype
<ddrj> hey guys, i saw my ram using for my VPS drop suddenly between sunday and monday (image here: http://i.imgur.com/ljtEqY7.png ) I was wondering if someone could tell me how to check the server logs for that time and see what happened?
<ikonia> ddrj: you'd be more likley to see the application logs showing usage
<ikonia> you could of course look in the syslog
<Voyage> ikonia,  there are the conflicts http://pastebin.com/LPtssGUv just FYI
<duck_farmer> I'm back guys
<ddrj> ikonia: ahhh so would i use this command? cat /var/log/syslog
<ikonia> ddrj: that can work
<ikonia> Voyage: it's all about the 32bit packages again
<ddrj> thanks i'm looking at it and have no idea hahah, but it's ok
<Voyage> ikonia,  how to remove 32bit arch?
<ikonia> Voyage: you need the 32bit arch
<Voyage> ikonia,  for?
<ikonia> I can't help but feel there is a critical thing you're not telling us, something that has happened
<ikonia> Voyage: you need it for skype and wine
<Voyage> hm
<TJ-> Voyage: looking now
<Voyage> TJ-,  ok
<Voyage> ikonia,  ok
<ddrj> is it ok to uninstall sendmail if you're not using your server to send any emails?
<ikonia> an MTA is part of the lsb base
<ikonia> sendmail is not installed by default on ubuntu
<ikonia> postfix is
<Voyage> ikonia,  I had this issue before too on other systems. One thing I know is that it does not happens on  a fresh system with no apt upgrade. This is also a coment I read at some forums. TJ-
<ikonia> Voyage: everyone else seems to use these packages/repos just fine
<ddrj> ohhh, weird i see it here hmm
<ddrj> Dec 24 23:00:01 9ax CRON[21135]: (smmsp) CMD (test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp)
<ikonia> so there must be something you are doing
<Voyage> ikonia,  not everyone
<ikonia> ddrj: show me the output of uname -a please
<ddrj> ikonia: Linux 9ax 2.6.32-042stab108.8 #1 SMP Wed Jul 22 17:23:23 MSK 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Voyage: the Debug output is pretty clear; the dependency chain relies on the upated kernel/Xorg stack from Vivid, but you don't have those installed.
<ikonia> ddrj: thats not an ubuntu build
<ikonia> ddrj: thats a cloud hosting basterised VPS server build
<TJ-> !ltse | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ddrj> ikonia: yup this is on a vps
<Voyage> TJ-,  hm ok, so what should I do?
<ikonia> TJ-: vivid ? he said he was using trusty
<TJ-> Voyage: I'm betting that PC does NOT have the later stacks; what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<ikonia> ddrj: get support from your cloud provider
<ddrj> ok will do
<TJ-> ikonia: the HWE from Vivid, which is equiv to 14.04.4
<ddrj> thanks for the help either way
<ikonia> ahhh HWE
<Voyage> TJ-,  Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> ikonia: right, and that http://pastebin.com/LPtssGUv  shows many packages require -lts-vivid package versions to be satisfied
<ikonia> I see them
<TJ-> Voyage: OK, let's triple-confirm this with "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'linux*' )"
<ikonia> I've not seen that paste, just the askubuntu pastes over and over
<Voyage> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14201841/
<TJ-> ikonia: yeah, that's what I asked for "sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes $PACKAGE" - it debugs the resolver
<ikonia> TJ-: it's a nice move, the resolver gives up the info easier
<TJ-> !ltse | OK, so that confirms you need to execute the recommended package installs for "Desktop" as per
<ubottu> OK, so that confirms you need to execute the recommended package installs for "Desktop" as per: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> Voyage: Use the "Multiarch Desktop" commands as given
<TJ-> Voyage: (because that PC has foreign-architecture i386 installed as well)
<Voyage> $ Multiarch Desktop
<Voyage> Multiarch: command not found
<ikonia> is't not a command
<ikonia> READ the link
<TJ-> Voyage: Follow the wiki link it's a heading in that page
<Voyage> this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> Voyage: correct
<SebastianTCL> im on lubuntu how can i add the ubuntu repos?
<Voyage> ok
<ikonia> SebastianTCL: they are already added
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: they're the same thing
<ikonia> SebastianTCL: lubuntu/ubuntu are the same repos
<Voyage> TJ-,  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Voyage>  libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386 : Depends: libudev1:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<SebastianTCL> ikonia, when i go to lubuntu software center some search queries yield no results
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: if you want to install the Ubuntu (Unity) desktop do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ikonia> SebastianTCL: it's the same repos
<ikonia> Ubuntu365: please stop changing nicknames
<Voyage> TJ-,  I got this error for sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid:i386
<SebastianTCL> TJ-, no I want to install a light window manager
<Ben64> SebastianTCL: if you're on lubuntu you already have one
<Ubuntu365> ikonia: why, does it show up on your screen
<ikonia> Ubuntu365: we can see you changing names, yes
<SebastianTCL> Ben64, no not a full de just a window manager like calm window manager
<TJ-> Voyage: that /etc/issue said the version was 14.04.3, which should have been the Utopic kernel/Xorg stack, but those didn't appear to have been installed. That suggests there is some previous package installation history that is now breaking it.
<Ubuntu365> ikonia: sorry, didn't realize that
<ikonia> Ubuntu365: no problem
<loler54> Can anyone tell me why this is happening?
<loler54> http://pastebin.com/6drUmZv7
<Voyage> TJ-,  hm
<Voyage> TJ-,  what should be done now?
<ikonia> loler54: the download isn't woring
<ikonia> working
<TJ-> Voyage: I'm investigating; give me a minute
<Voyage> TJ-,  sure
<Ben64> loler54: the error message explains it. the file isn't a zip
<loler54> I tried the download link myself and it downloads a .zip file.. I even specified it to be saved as mybb.zip
<Ben64> loler54: ok but the file isn't a zip
<SebastianTCL> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-awesome-window-manager-3-5-6-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-and-derivative-systems/
<SebastianTCL> ?
<SebastianTCL> or is that discouraged due to some safety concern
<ikonia> SebastianTCL: you can do what you want
<loler54> Ben64, ikonia, http://pastebin.com/hC8mzHf0
<Ben64> SebastianTCL: what ikonia said, anything you install from a 3rd party like that isn't supported in this channel though
<SebastianTCL> ok
<loler54> Ben64 how do I fix it? I'm new with Ubuntu/linu
<SebastianTCL> ttyl
<loler54> Linux*
<Ben64> loler54: you see where it says text/html ? that means you downloaded a web page
<TJ-> Voyage: I'm needing to pull some additional files into a 14.04 install to check this, still working on it
<loler54> I downloaded the download web page? instead of the actual download? Ben64
<Ben64> loler54: apparently
<loler54> Ben64, thats strange, because when I go to http://www.mybb.com/download/latest, i get the download right away.. No web page
<loler54> Ben64 I could try to delete it and find the actual version download instead of "latest" then try again :)
<Voyage> TJ-,  sure
<loler54> Found one lol.. Ben64 "rm -f mybb.zip" works for this? How did it not work though? since I saved it as a zip file
<TJ-> Voyage: OK, to that "MULTIARCH DESKTOP" command add to the end of the package lists the one it complains about: " libudev1:i386" - and if you get further complaints repeat the process until it installs them all, or comes back with a different error
<James410> hi, I've got a ubuntu question
<TJ-> loler54: the reason 'wget' receives the HTML page is because you're not sending a valid session cookie to the server.
<Ben64> loler54: what? you don't need to use rm -f to remove a normal file
<TJ-> loler54: if you were to "cat bb.zip" you'd find it is actually the HTML text of an error report
<loler54> TJ-, Ben64 Okey? Sorry to bother with these "noobish" questions but I'm fresh with this hehe
<Ben64> loler54: thats what the channel is for, no need to be sorry
<TJ-> loler54: many sites implement the cookie requirement to avoid having automated scripts creating Denial of Service and other bandwidth-hammering activities
<casino_royale> I need CUDA 7.0. I performed these instructions http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/#ubuntu-installation and ended up with CUDA 7.5 instead. How do I remove it?
<loler54> Ben64 Hehe Thx.. Now how to i get it working TJ-?
<casino_royale> Tried apt-get purge, the directory is still there in /usr/local/cuda-7.5
<loler54> Ah I get it
<Voyage> TJ-,  ok
<TJ-> loler54: if you' had "cat bb.zip" you'd have seen in the text the real link is "http://resources.mybb.com/downloads/mybb_1806.zip"
<loler54> Yeah got that link now.. Use that one then?
<TJ-> loler54: yes, it's a client-side redirection instruction: <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; url=http://resources.mybb.com/downloads/mybb_1806.zip">
<loler54> TJ- Ah.. Ok.. Will try! Thx!
<TJ-> loler54: because wget isn't a HTML client it doesn't know about that so nothing else happens
<Voyage> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/1DdB5YVn
<loler54> TJ- Ah.. Okey :) Thx :)
<TJ-> Voyage: crickey; I'd love to know what you did to that system!
<Voyage> TJ-,  really  nothing :)
<loler54> Works now! Thx! TJ-, Ben64!
<v01d> ‎hello!
<Voyage> TJ-,  what now?
<TJ-> Voyage: "pastebinit <( zgrep lts /var/log/apt/history.log.*.gz )" so we can check the package installation history for suspects
<Voyage> TJ-,  thats empty
<TJ-> Voyage: that's a good sign :)
<Voyage> gzip: /var/log/apt/history.log.*.gz: No such file or directory
<TJ-> Voyage: did you previously release-upgrade that system from 12.04, or 13.10, to 14.04 ?
<Voyage> TJ-,  no
<Voyage> TJ-,  I installed fresh 14.04 lts few days ago, upgraded it (no dist-upgrade). installed muon, vlc, virtualbox, chromium, krita, apache, php, via muon. thats it
<Voyage> TJ-,  am?
<Ben64> Voyage: why no dist-upgrade
<TJ-> Voyage: we've seen something similar recently but I can't recall now how we finally solved that. I recall, vaguely, it was due to a multi-choice dependency (package A or B will be accepted) and it was picking one that led up a blind alley
<Voyage> Ben64,  there was no available :)
<Ben64> Voyage: that doesn't make sense
<TJ-> Voyage: Ben64 makes a good point now. Try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" now
<Voyage> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ben64> Voyage: output of "uname -a" ?
<Voyage> TJ-,  Ben64  it cant.. because the  14.04 lts is latest in lts
<Ben64> dist-upgrade doesn't bring you to a new version
<Voyage> Ben64,  Linux user1-Lenovo-G50-70 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:10 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Voyage> Ben64,  then?
<Voyage> TJ-,  what now
<TJ-> Voyage: let's forget the -lts-vivid avenue for now before that breaks things some more
<Ben64> it upgrades all the packages, and can remove or install new packages, like new kernels and things
<Voyage> TJ-,  hm
<TJ-> Voyage: I'm looking at the 14.04 wine1.6 dependencies
<Voyage> TJ-,  for me skype is important too
<Ben64> i'd still use the wine ppa for wine, newer version, better, stronger, faster
<Voyage> TJ-,  but I guess both wine and skype are related in terms of issues
<Voyage> Ben64,  isnt there a ppa for skype?
<Voyage> Ben64,  yes agreed
<ikonia> no
<TJ-> Voyage: but it was Skype you needed wasn't it ?
<Ben64> idk, i don't use proprietary stuff owned by microsoft
<Voyage> TJ-,  both
<Voyage> TJ-,  if I cant get skype, I will get wine and ms skype
<ikonia> skype is ms skype
<ikonia> I'm concerned by what you are saying
<Voyage> the skype.exe one
<ikonia> you can't do that
<ikonia> thats for windows
<Voyage> ikonia,  by wine i mean
<ikonia> you can't do that
<ikonia> and if you can't use skype due to 32bit package problems, you won't be able to use wine
<Voyage> oh
<Voyage> TJ-,  my sources: http://pastie.org/10650007
<Ben64> Voyage: follow the rabbit hole, do "sudo apt-get install wine-1.6" and then "sudo apt-get install <the packages that failed>" then keep doing that until you reach the end, pastebin it all
<Voyage> Ben64,  me and TJ-  just did it
<Ben64> oh did i miss that
<Voyage> yes
<ikonia> it's holding back the 32bit packages
<Ben64> i'm not seeing it above
<Voyage> scroll?
<Ben64> paste it again
<TJ-> Voyage: the skype package in the partner repos is skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Voyage> TJ-,  yes
<TJ-> Voyage: that trailing part is for 12.04.1 Precise. That makes me wonder if any testing was done with it on the 14.04 point releases
<Voyage> TJ-,  I have the same running on my other machine which is also 14.04 lts
<ikonia> TJ-: good number of people using it on the 14.04 point releases with ease
<ikonia> keep in mind thats just the metapackage version
<Voyage> hm
<ikonia> and it's also happening with wine
<ikonia> 32bit packages
<ikonia> so it's not skype thats the problem it's any 32bit packages are being held back as broken
<Voyage> ye
<ikonia> which should be straight forward in mult-arch
<Finetundra_> Can anyone help me install a wireless driver with ndiswrapper?
<Voyage> TJ-,  Ben64  ikonia  how to fix/remove those packages
<ikonia> Voyage: remove what packages ?
<TJ-> ikonia: right, but my point is there are no QA tests except for a base install; so other depends brought in by those other packages Voyage has installed may cause this, but it won't be picked up in QA testing
<Voyage> ikonia,  broken ones
<ikonia> TJ-: I take the point, but I don' tthink thats the issue, others are using it fine, and it's skype/wine 32bit libraries, not skype 32bit libs
<Voyage> TJ-,  are you a memeber of ubuntu dev team?
<ikonia> TJ-: there is something wrong with this guys install, rather than a problem with the packages
<Voyage> ikonia,  not all
<ikonia> (from what I've seen)
<Voyage> you havnt seen all
<ikonia> Voyage: I'm getting sick of explaining this to you
<TJ-> ikonia: yes, but its due to the package combinations installed. I strongly suspect "libgl1-mesa-glx"
<ikonia> if the packages where broken, it would fail for everyone
<Voyage> ikonia,  then dont ")
<nacc> exit
<ikonia> Voyage: you're rigt - I won't, good luck
<Voyage> ikonia,  kidding I was :)
<ikonia> I'm not
<Voyage> ikonia,  I know
<ikonia> i'm tired of you arguing things
<Voyage> if you call that arguing.
<Voyage> TJ-,  are you a memeber of ubuntu dev team?
<TJ-> Voyage: "libgl1-mesa-glx" is what skype Depends on; but you've got packages replacing the GLX drivers for, I think I saw, your AMD/ATI GPU (I assume you have fglxr installed)
<Voyage> TJ-,  hm
<Voyage> TJ-,  ok.
<Voyage> TJ-,  what do you think would be the solution here?
<Voyage> TJ-,  how about I uninstall all kubuntu desktop stuff or use aptitude to resolve situation. (it does gives allternatives)
<TJ-> Voyage: it's worth a try seeing as the solution isn't obvious, but be careful not to permit ot do wholesale package removal to satisfy this
<Voyage> TJ-,  http://pastebin.com/ncd66GXG
<Voyage> TJ-,  should i shoot with 'y'
<Ben64> still waiting on the paste i asked for
<ikonia> TJ-: hangon doesn't aptitude have that multi-arch bug
<Ben64> i think that got fixed ikonia
<ikonia> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<pradeep_> hi
<pradeep_> hi
<TJ-> Ben64: see http://pastebin.com/1DdB5YVn
<ikonia> Ben64: I wonder if it's fully fixed.....
<pradeep_> hi
<Ben64> TJ-: thats nothing about wine
<TJ-> Ben64: wine1.6 was a side-track; the real problem is skype
<Ben64> Voyage doesn't want wine at all?
<TJ-> Voyage: don't let aptitude do that operation it'll do a wholesale breakage
<Voyage> TJ-,  what to do now then
<Voyage> Ben64,  I do.
<TJ-> Voyage: i thought you were after wine1.6 to try to run skype.exe ?
<Ben64> Voyage: then do what i asked for please
<Voyage> TJ-,  well want wine and skype
<Voyage> Ben64,  i think i lost the scroll limit
<Voyage> Ben64,  i think i lost in the scroll limit
<Ben64> Voyage: follow the rabbit hole, do "sudo apt-get install wine-1.6" and then "sudo apt-get install <the packages that failed>" then keep doing that until you reach the end, pastebin it all
<Voyage> right
<Voyage> Ben64,  here it is but for skype http://pastie.org/10651012
<TJ-> the package resolver debug indicates its an openGL/GLX conflict
<Voyage> TJ-,  ok what should I do?
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm on enlightenment from base-install. What is a good ubuntu automount daemon?
<ikonia> magic_ninja-lap: you're on what ?
<TJ-> Ben64: this is the closest we've come to reporting the actual problem http://pastebin.com/LPtssGUv
<magic_ninja-lap> enlightenment de with a minimal install of 15.10
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm looking for a good automount service to install
<ikonia> magic_ninja-lap: there isn't an E20 spin
<ikonia> I don't think E20 has links into things like dbus/udev
<magic_ninja-lap> I'm not using an E20 spin, I'm using a minimal install of ubuntu
<Voyage> Ben64,  TJ-  are you guys in ubuntu dev team?
<bartosz_> hi
<bartosz_> Marry Xmas
<Ben64> Voyage: you keep asking that, why?
<ikonia> magic_ninja-lap: isn't E20 in a PPA ?
<magic_ninja-lap> yea
<magic_ninja-lap> anyway
<Voyage> Ben64,  I want in too :)
<magic_ninja-lap> dbus and udev are automount handlers?
<ikonia> magic_ninja-lap: the PPA maintainer guys may know what additional packages they have linked in better than us
<Ben64> Voyage: easy mode to fix - reinstall and don't do whatever you did to break it
<bartosz_> Hi, I need some info, beacuse sometimes when I start PC, after GRUB2 there is a black screen and system doesn't start. This time after third time the system started.
<Voyage> Ben64,  I have a LOT of things done that I have to redo if reinstalled
<ikonia> Voyage: such as ?
<Ben64> Voyage: like what? you said you only installed a couple days ago
<bartosz_> with open suse was no problem
<Voyage> Ben64,  I am a developer, some configs and evnironment
<ikonia> Voyage: give examples ?
<Voyage> Ben64,  10 days work
<Voyage> ikonia,  we will get away from topic
<TJ-> Ben64: Voyage haha! I've figured out why it's failing
<Ben64> TJ-: go on...
<Voyage> TJ-,  lol. wow
<Voyage> TJ-,  whwyyyhwywywhwy
<Voyage> I mean, why?
<TJ-> In a 14.04 chroot I've been looking at the package file-lists, using "apt-file -a <arch> -F list <package>"
<aotea> bartosz_, Can you enter TTY (ctrl + alt + f1/f2)?
<Voyage> TJ-,  and?
<TJ-> And, for "libcgmanager0" both the amd64 and i386 packages contain the same files (same path). The package manager will generally refuse to install a package that overwrites the content of another package; that's a Conflict
<bartosz_> don't know I will try
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> TJ-,  hm
<Voyage> TJ-,  how to solve it in my case?
<ikonia> TJ-: why is that not happening for everyone ?
<TJ-> I'm not sure if on 14.04 there was the logic to see when the files were identically (hash wise) or not
<TJ-> ikonia: I'm not sure, and this may be an (additional) red-herring, but I've been working my way through the list of conflicts reported on Voyage's system
<ikonia> TJ-: I see the logic in where you're going, but I can't see how that would be intermitent
<Ben64> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202336/
<TJ-> ikonia: I know, I'm trying to see anything else there too
<Voyage> ikonia,  TJ-  not so techy but I tel you, if I upgrade fresh kubuntu. the problem comes. if I just install skype on fresh. it doesnt
<Voyage> TJ-,  whats the solution?
<ikonia> Voyage: stop asking "how to fix how to fix how to fix"
<ikonia> people are working to help you - you are not helping by constantly asking the same thing over and over
<Voyage> ikonia,  not asking you? b) is there a problem asking "for solutions"?
 * Voyage appriciates
<Ben64> Voyage: you're not so techy but you're a developer and you did "10 days of work" on your fresh install, but its still fresh?
<Voyage> Ben64,  kind of fresh ya.
<ikonia> Voyage: can you not see people are trying to help you - you're just repeating the same thing over and over, it's not helping anyone
<Voyage> ikonia,  is getting touchy now
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<Ben64> Voyage: you're very inconsistent with what you're saying
<ikonia> Voyage: what did you change in your setup o fyour development environment
<HackerII> Voyage,  you have some of the best working on it, chill.
<ikonia> walk us through it roughly
<TJ-> Ben64: yes, I see that too, but on Voyage's system it all begins with libcgmanager0:i386 - that won't be be changed, and therefore libudev1:i386 won't be which prevents libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 ... and so on
<Voyage> HackerII,  super.
<ikonia> Voyage: at a high level - walk us through what you did to setup your machine after a fresh install
<Voyage> TJ-,  take your time. no hurry
<Voyage>  I installed fresh 14.04 lts few days ago, upgraded it (no dist-upgrade). installed muon, vlc, virtualbox, chromium, krita, apache, php, via muon. thats it
<ikonia> thats 10 days work ?
<ikonia> it doesn't add up
<ikonia> thats 10 minutes work,
<Ben64> TJ-: but i have a 14.04 install here, and it already has those packages without any issue, something is missing
<Voyage> other work related things were, IDE, apache, php, jdk etc
<ikonia> you must have done something more
<Voyage> browsing
<ikonia> Voyage: what IDE
<Voyage> jetbrains
<TJ-> Ben64: right, I'm trying an identical skype install operation now on a 14.04 chroot
<ikonia> ok - where did get brains come from ?
<Voyage> from jet; ikonia
<ikonia> I mean what software source
<Voyage> what/
<bartosz__> aotea: probably works, but I to be 100% sure I'll check tomorrow. Thanks
<Ben64> so reinstall, "sudo apt-get install muon vlc virtualbox chromium-browser krita apache2 php5" done
<ikonia> Voyage: what software source did you get jetbrains from
<Voyage> idea
<aotea> bartosz__, That only allows you access to the machine so you can search for updates and read logfiles to see what might be wrong
<godbod>  Hello and Merry Xmas here !
<Voyage> TJ-,  I hope ikonia  wont mind if I ask you that when should I expect a response from you . I mean , I am not in a hurry nor pushing you but appreciating you.
<bartosz__> how to check theese logs?
<ikonia> Voyage: what software source did you get jetbrains from
<bartosz__> where?
<Voyage> ikonia,  dont understand your question
<bartosz__> aotea: how to check these logs, where to find them
<ikonia> Voyage: where did you get the software jetbraines from
<ikonia> Voyage: I asked you if you had installed any software from non-ubuntu software sources earlier
<Voyage> the website? gz file
<ikonia> Voyage: and you said "no" everything came from the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> now I see thats not true
<Voyage> ikonia,  thats a standalone ide
<Voyage> it has no link with systems core
<ikonia> but I asked you clearly - did you use any 3rd party software sources
<ikonia> and you said "no"
<ikonia> now it turns out "yes" you did
<Voyage> I still say no
<ikonia> you've just told us you did ! how can you say "no"
<Voyage> it has no link with the system. thus not in scope of you question.
<ikonia> your feedback to questions is unaccaptable
<Voyage> ikonia, dont accept it?
<ikonia> Voyage: you get asked a question, you answer it, you don't decide
<ikonia> you can't just hold back informtion, more so when you don't really understand the problem
<Voyage> ikonia,  should i feel sorry that I forgot about it?
<bartosz__> Can I say in english: You are idling my time instead of wasting ?
<Voyage> ikonia,  I forgot about it as a human . Do you have any  other question?
<Voyage> ikonia,  any other biography, or what I am developing. I have plenty of hours free. so feel free to interogate me
<Voyage> TJ-,  there?
<Voyage> :) after all it ends to this always
<EriC^^> bartosz__: i dont think so, what are you trying to say exactly?
<ikonia> Voyage: people are giving their time to help you - drop the smart moouth comments
<aotea> bartosz__, Usually logs can be found in /var/log/ Just saying you're getting a black screen doesn't really leave anyone much to go on in helping you though
<Voyage> ikonia,  is it ok if I put you on ignore? I humbly ask. Is it against channel policy?
<Voyage> ikonia,  I am thankful to TJ-  and Ben64
<ikonia> Voyage: I am asking you questions to understand what has changed on your system - as it's clear you're not offering up the full information, the only way to get that info is to aks you questions
<Voyage> ikonia,  I very much THANK youfor your time. but I humbly ask you NOT to invest further time in my case. I am good with TJ-  and Ben64
<bartosz__> aotea: i think that is something with maybe acpi, beacuse I can't change even the backlight value also linux doesn't see my battery
<EriC^^> guys just check /var/log/apt/history.log
<Voyage> ikonia,  I hope you dont mind ; sir/mam?
<Voyage> ikonia,  I dont mean to be disrespectful
<Voyage> ikonia,  but please ignore my case.
<bartosz__> EriC^^: I checked that idle as a verb means waste so I just wondered
<Voyage> thanks
<ikonia> Voyage: I have no problem with that at all, but don't withold information to people tring to helpy you, and don't give smart responses to people giving their time and effort to help you
<Ben64> Voyage: ikonia is not wrong, you need to answer questions honestly. it seems extremely likely at this point that you yourself did something to the system to cause this problem
<Ben64> tried a few times to ask you what you did, and you couldn't give any information besides installing a few packages, and that it took "10 days of work" to complete
<Voyage> ikonia,  I will try my best with others. your points about information are noted. Do note that humans may forget, make mistakes. It is also expected from you to be no violent and banning/kicking fast. However its your choice
<ikonia> Voyage: you only get kicked when you give smart mouth response to reasonable questions rather than answer them
<ikonia> answer questions or say "I don't know"
<Voyage> ikonia,  I am smart by birth. Please ignore me.
<ikonia> Voyage: I have no idea what that means
<Voyage> I know
<Voyage> but nevermind
<Voyage> ikonia,  I assume that will be all from yourside.
<EriC^^> bartosz__: it's like you guys are causing me to idle and not be productive
<Voyage> ikonia,  I assume this discusion is over between me and you
<ikonia> Voyage: what ?
<Voyage> the discussion
<Voyage> chat
<ikonia> you're in a public channel
<Voyage> communication
<Voyage> ikonia,  yes
<Voyage> but I am refering to you only
<ikonia> Voyage: focus on your problem
<ikonia> and anyone who has not switched off trying to help you
<Voyage> I want you to put me on ignore or do not respond to my case
<Voyage> appreicated
<Voyage> but still vote it
<EriC^^> bartosz__: it's like "you guys are causing me to idle and not be productive"
<Voyage> is that ok with you?
<ikonia> Voyage: sorry - you don't tell poeple to put you on ignore, just focus on your problem in a public channel
<ikonia> Voyage: focus on your problem
<Voyage> ikonia,  no, I am telling you not to respond or help me in my case. Is that ok to you?
<bartosz__> EriC^^: okay, thanks for that
<ikonia> Voyage: no, focus on your problem,
<Voyage> so you want to help me, either I do or do not want?
<bartosz__> hey guys it's Xmas, be polite ;P
<ikonia> Voyage: focus on your problem with people wanting / able to help you,
<EriC^^> bartosz__: no problem
<bartosz__> where are you from guys?
<TJ-> Grrr, the chroot's apt-show-versions lost it's /var/cache/ dir for some reason!
<Voyage> ikonia,  thats not what I asked. :)
<Voyage> ikonia,  no offense sir/mam really but I dont want help from you. I dont mean to offend but do I have a choice not to get chat lines from you?
<Ben64> Voyage: holy crap, shut up
<ikonia> Voyage: STOP, focus on your problem, this is the only time I'll tell you again
<Voyage> Ben64,  it is uprofessional to say "shutup" to anyone. specially in public chat rop
<Voyage> ikonia,  I see that you are an asset to ubuntuu and the decision to make you as an op was very wise. I wish you and ubuntu best of luck
<Voyage> ok.
 * Voyage stops
<TJ-> With a --simulate install I see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202503/
<NDPMacBook> Well that escalated quickly.
<bartosz__> haha Voyage
<morsnowski> Bon Voyage
<bartosz__> you act like a prick :p
<ikonia> bartosz__: stop it
<bartosz__> morsnowski: a Ty Polak?
<ikonia> bartosz__: enough please - the topic is ubuntu support, contribute to that topic or be quiet please.
<morsnowski> bartosz__: Bahnhof?
<ikonia> !guidelines | bartosz__
<ubottu> bartosz__: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bartosz__> morsnowski: Polish nick
<morsnowski> bartosz__: more snow ski?
<morsnowski> could be anything
<ikonia> chaps, maybe take this discussion to a pm please
<ikonia> it's not really anything to do with the channel
<morsnowski> ackn
<Smarty> very unprofessional ikonia  Ben64
<ikonia> Smarty: please drop it
<ikonia> Smarty: you're ban evading - leave the channel
<ikonia> if you want to discuss your ban join #ubuntu-ops as your real nickname
<Smarty> for how long I am banned?
<ikonia> Smarty: please use your real nick to join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban
<ikonia> please stop trying to evade a ban
<Smarty> ok
<bartosz__> bye
<tnd> hi!
<aotea> Had some issues with my graphics drivers, installed bumblebee etc to run games on wine. Realized I wasn't supposed to be running bumblebee so did as suggested and purged that + the current nvidia drivers to install them again. However this time around with Nvidia-prime my computer freezes every now and then at random intervals, to come back to life with a lower resolution and no option to increase. Any Ideas?
<Zant> hi mans
<Finetundra_> Can anyone assist me with installing a driver from ndiswrapper
<Bashing-om> aotea: What graphic's card ? Pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' please .
<Finetundra_> ?
<aotea> Bashing-om, GeForce GT 555M Nvidia
<aotea> 352 Proprietary Drivers
<ikonia> TJ-: for interest, I've just done a clean 14.04 install, upgraded to current and installed skype, zero issue
<aotea> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/5v9x
<Ben64> ikonia: same, just finished in my vbox
<ikonia> Ben64: mine was virtual too
<ikonia> so thats the only real difference
<Ben64> the difference is the 10 days of work done between installing and now
<ikonia> Ben64: I agree,
<ikonia> but it's impossible to pull that info
<Ben64> attitude got in the way of fixing the problem
<madaal> Hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old computer (more like a tablet) and it has 1hdd of 4G and 1ssd of 16G and I'm not really sure how to create the partition correctly on such a computer. Can smeone help me ?
<julian-delphiki> Sportivo_50: stop pming people from this channel, you spammer.
<Ben64> can confirm, Sportivo_50 messaging on join
<julian-delphiki> !ops Sportivo_50 is PMing people from this channel, when they join\
<julian-delphiki> err, thats not the command
<Smarty> TJ-:  If you get an answer; please post it to http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<OerHeks> madaal, use the 16 gb to install on, and 4 gb as extra storage, or use the 4gb as base, and move your /home/  to that 16 gb ..
<OerHeks> i would choose the 1st one
<madaal> OerHeks: what does "as a base" means ?
<madaal> is it for root ?
<OerHeks> Yes, /boot and /
<Schnabeltierchen> someone knowing a good support chan for small bash scripts?
<OerHeks> but 4 gb might be too small for that.
<madaal> and the swap partition, I suppose I put it on the 16G
<EriC^^> Schnabeltierchen: #bash
<Schnabeltierchen> already in there, asked my question, no response :P
<Bashing-om> aotea: Sorry got tied up in nother channel . I look at the card specs, be right back .
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, out of curiosity, what was the question?
<Schnabeltierchen>  http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?905635 <-- i tried to tinker my own script, but got some error in my if function. someone can spot the error?
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, i think i do.. try to add a space between ' and ]
<lubuntu> .explosionirc.net
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, why are curls inside [ ] ?
<EriC^^> Schnabeltierchen: you also need to close the big if statement with a fi at the end
<Bashing-om> aotea: Nvidia recommends the 253 version frivver . What is installed and loaded, pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ? See what we can do .
<Bashing-om> 352*
<EriC^^> Schnabeltierchen: and the middle one
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate added spaces, the curls are in [ cause i thought it would be safer and easier to seperate...
<Schnabeltierchen> EriC^^ added the fi´s, version is looking like http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?905658
#ubuntu 2015-12-25
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, nope, that would error. [ ] are not used like that. Furthermore the [ $2 != "left" | "right" | "up" | .. is not right
<aotea> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202781/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202787/
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, you need to rewrite that, its all wrong. Try using "case" http://www.shellhacks.com/en/CASE-Statement-in-Bash-Example
<Bashing-om> aotea: Look'n at them .
<aotea> Bashing-om, now that I see the output from the later one, I suspect it might be Primus
<aotea> Seeing that was installed first with bumblebee which I later purged to try replace with Nvidia-prime only
<OpenSorce> Oh well boot-repair didn't work :-P
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate okay, removed the [] around the curls, tweaked the if´s and swaped some ' with ", final version looking like http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?905659
<OpenSorce> Anyone wanna take a look at the pastebin and see what they think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202773/
<Bashing-om> aotea: "rc  primus" That rc is (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain ; should not be an issue . I am of the opionion that the 346 driver is the more stable, Want to try the 346 version and see what results ?
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, bah, it's still messed up. give me 1-2 mins
<aotea> Bashing-om, sure I'll give that one a run for it and see if the issue persists. Thanks for your time and help
<OpenSorce> So just to recap, my wife's laptop has failed to boot on the last two kernel updates. It either gives me the grub> or grub-rescue> prompt. I've used the liveusb to fix it twice and last time used boot-repair. The output from boot-repair is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202773/
<Bashing-om> aotea: K .. when all settled out run ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' to cope with the "rc" marked packages .
<OpenSorce> It boots now but power cycles on the most recent kernel I have to use an older one to get it to work.
<aotea> Bashing-om, does that remove all things ticked for "rc" from showing (and truly purging them from system with all their configs) ?
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: A quick question, Have you set the 1st hard drive as 1st boot priority in bios ?
<Bashing-om> aotea: That is affirmative . Will clean out ALL packages that the package manager has marked as "rc" .
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, hmmm... only one drive on the system so I doubt I've looked at it
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, It's probably set to boot to the USB first if it's present since it works that way, hold on I'll look.
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202866/
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, 1st drive is set third in the list behind possible usb devices. Should I try moving it to first?
<Li> Any links to read to about selinux on unbuntu? is it by default, insalled and active?
<tnd> bye
<Li> totally different from redhat tutorials I found there is not /etc/selinux
<BlackFate> Li, ubuntu uses apparmor
<m477> hi what is alternatively program on kde to gedit on gnome
<Schnabeltierchen> thx blackfate, but first let me take a selfie.... try to understand the script :P
<bazhang> kate m477
<m477> bazhang: thx
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, didn't fully test it.. there could still be issues... Some notes. when you compare a $1 with a string.. make sure you write "$1" and not just $1. Also be careful when using single quotes with curl. You need double quotes for the curl command to understand the $2
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, moved it to 1st. No change, still power cycling on the newest kernel
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: . A couple of things I do not understand 1) " GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="persistent" "" What is up with such a boot parameter in the /etc/default/grub file ?
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, no clue. I didn't add that...
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate when i compare $1 with a string, the "bit value" of $1 is getting compared, when doing "$1" the normal value is getting checked, right? So i do need to insert some " around $2 in thecurl line?
<BlackFate> no, it's fine like that
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, you are not comparing something inside curl, you just need the value of $2
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate so no " for $2 in the curl line?
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, no from what i see. you can test the curl command by adding an echo in frond of curl
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, in the specific example from what is see you need to change it like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202948/
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: Then there is " hint-efi=hd0 " and " This live-session is not EFI-compatible. " Is this box UEFI enabled and booting in that mode ? -> SecureBoot maybe enabled. (??) .. This maybe above my pay grade .
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, again not a clue. Gonna edit out the persistent parameter and see if that helps
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: K; also insre that you are booting in CCSM mode , if this box is UEFI endowed . ( for EFI booting there is no efi /boot partition ) .
<Bashing-om> insure*
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, nah it's older than UEFI
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, commenting out the persistent line makes it stop power cycling on the latest kernel but it now it locks up.
<Pilou_> hi everyone
<OpenSorce> We can call that progress I suppose :-P
<Pilou_> merry chrismas to you all
<OpenSorce> Merry Christmas Pilou_
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate something with passing the second argument is wrong, some " or ' around the $2 in the curl line is missing
<HackerII> u2
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, I guess I'm gonna purge that latest kernel so it will boot without input and tell my wife to stop updating for now :-P
<OpenSorce> Thanks for the help though
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, hmm let me see
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: I also run 14.04 ..comparing your boot fioes to mine , there is a huge difference ( parsed by boot repair ??) verify the grub version ' grub-install --version ' .
<Bashing-om> files*
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, what error do you get?
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.6
<bcx> Running autocutsel creates a little white box on gnome-shell, how to prevent this ?
<Schnabeltierchen> the json pattern was not correct...
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: Grub version same same as mine . I am in a learning mode to find the cause of your booting problem .
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate the json pattern for curl was not correct, i swapped some " and ' and it worked :)
<Guest10488> does anyone know how to watch twitch on linux without the cpu going nuts?
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, thanks for your help. I'm headed to work but my znc stays connected. If you run across anything pm me. Thanks again :-)
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: K; I keep looking ..
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?905720 is the working thing
<BlackFate> Schnabeltierchen, nice :)
<Schnabeltierchen> slow down, only the first part working, the "Input.Home" part isn´t working -_-
<doomsy> Greetings
<hoechts> hi, I'm trying to format an old disk, and i get the following message: "/dev/sdb1 is apparantly in use by the system". The drive is not mounted because it doesnt have any partition at all. So how can it be in use? Any hints?
<Schnabeltierchen> BlackFate if there isn´t a second argument you can´t use the Input.Home :P
<doomsy> Anyone have trouble with .pak files ?
<cuddylier> I added the google authenticator pam module to nano /etc/pam.d/sshd and it works fine after 'service ssh restart' however it doesn't ask for the access code after a reboot. Any ideas?
<Koyaanis> im gay
<Loshki> Koyaanis: wrong channel, try #gaygeeks
<Loshki> hoechts: which format command? What does gparted say?
<Koyaanis> Loshki: how bout u try rimming my boipucci
<Loshki> !ops | Koyaanis is trolling
<ubottu> Koyaanis is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Koyaanis> holy shit
<Koyaanis> hahahaha
<Koyaanis> you seriously have an emergency button
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<Blash> yo who
<Blash> we om the building
<cuddylier> How would I decrypt a user's directory in pam.d after they enter their password?
<daftykins> depending on your timezone it *might* be a holiday right now
<ph88> i have a directory /nix/ on my system .. is that something that ubuntu uses ?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> that's definitely non-standard
<tejasmanohar> what's the default shell on a fresh ubuntu install?
<tejasmanohar> dash? bash?
<daftykins> bash.
<tejasmanohar> hmm, it used to be dash tho, right? daftykins
<daftykins> never.
<tejasmanohar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh daftykins ?
<daftykins> perhaps rather than splitting hairs you could come up with a question of purpose?
<Bashing-om> tejasmanohar: Do in terminal ' apt-cache show dash ' . A lot of questions get answered that a way .
<tejasmanohar> ah ok
<Anonaly> hi
<yomal> hello good ,morning
<jelly> tejasmanohar: are you talking about user's login shell or /bin/sh ?
<tejasmanohar> both :) jelly
<jelly> they're not the same.
<tejasmanohar> yeah i know
<tejasmanohar> but curious about the value for both
<tejasmanohar> (separately)
<jelly> tejasmanohar: the login shell for normal users did not default to dash, ever
<tejasmanohar> gotcha
<tejasmanohar> but /bin/sh did at one point i think
<Ben64> still is, i'm pretty sure
<Claas_> hello, problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14203381/ , qemu window: http://imgur.com/Ug35L8b , start script of vm: http://imgur.com/PfhOsKi (ubuntu 15.10), thanks for all coming help
<daftykins> that use case is a mistake
<Bashing-om> tejasmanohar: ' ls -al /bin/sh ' symlink to dash .
<tejasmanohar> aight
<tejasmanohar> i got it
<JackStorm> How can I easily (with out breaking too much with a distro upgrade later on when it comes out) have the bonding driver load AFTER udev has loaded all the usb stuff (mainly ethernet devices)...I'm stuck with a chicken and egg problem with mac addresses.
<TJ-> JackStorm: but the bonding driver in a /etc/modprobe.d/bonding.conf "blacklist bonding"   ... then when you're ready, in a script, do "insmod bonding"
<TJ-> s/but/put/
<JackStorm> TJ-: doh, didn't even think of that ...thanks!
<dupingping_> hey.
<dupingping_> how to setup socks proxy?
<dupingping_> please help me.
<Ben64> dupingping_: you can do it over ssh.....   ssh -D port user@host
<dupingping_> Ben64: is there another open source project like ssh?
<Ben64> why
<dupingping_> oh, *ssh* squid
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<dupingping_> squid is a web proxy that supports ftp, http, https.
<somsip> dupingping_: what have you tried? You were at this for most of yesterday too
<Finetundra_> Evening folks. I'm trying to install a driver for an ASUS PCE-N53 wireless card. It appears I have to build it but I'm having trouble making sense of the instructions. Would someone mind helping me?
<daftykins> identify the actual chipset it uses
<dupingping_> somsip: yes, i got it for just client. Now i want to setup a socks server.
<Ben64> dupingping_: yeah, so use ssh, its super easy
<somsip> dupingping_: and what have you tried. We dont do things for you. We try to help you do it
<Claas_> some1 a idea maybe ? :/ problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14203381/ , qemu window: http://imgur.com/Ug35L8b , start script of vm: http://imgur.com/PfhOsKi (ubuntu 15.10)
<Finetundra_> daftykins:  ra5592 I believe. Asus provides a driver, but it seems I need to build it
<Finetundra_> Or something of the sort
<dupingping_> somsip: I set a target socks proxy server <address>:<port>
<daftykins> Finetundra_: that's too Windows-esque an approach really, share the lspci entry
<dupingping_> somsip: and then at the server, what should i do?
<somsip> dupingping_: no, how have you tried to setup the proxy server. I was here yesterday and saw your conversation with ikonia, and know from past history that you are difficult to help. So be clear about what you're doing, or you'll be back on my ignore list
<ch3rn0byl> lol
<Finetundra_> 02:00.0 Netywork Controller: Ralink corp. RT5592 PCIe Wireless Network Controller
<dupingping_> somsip: yes. for example, i want to setup a socks proxy at the server ip, a.b.c.d:9999
<Finetundra_> daftykins:
<dupingping_> somsip: and i logged in via ssh on the server.
<quarters> hello.  I was wondering if anyone knows of a file manager that shows the "folder size" in a column
<dupingping_> So what command i should enter?
<dupingping_> ssh?
<daftykins> Finetundra_: yeah i'd look up that chipset against your ubuntu version then
<Ben64> dupingping_: if you have ssh on the server, you can already use it as a proxy
<quarters> so I can sort both files and folders by size
<somsip> dupingping_: but what have you actually *done* on the server to try to setup a SOCKS proxy? Have you tried to follow any tutorial or have you just come here expecting us to tell you every command you need?
<daftykins> quarters: no
<dupingping_> somsip: oh, no every command, just most ubuntu socks server creator uses.
<Finetundra_> daftykins: Asus has provided a driver. It just needs to be built or similar
<quarters> daftykins: thank you
<daftykins> no, that's not going to help.
<TJ-> Finetundra_: what is the [Vendor:Product] id of the device, as reported by "lspci -nn" ?
<yomal__> I cannot connect to the mobile broadband. I successfully created a connection. But I click to connect, it tries connecting  and pop up that :you are offline"please how to correct this erroe, i am using ubuntu 15.10
<soee> guys i did windows upgrade from 7-10, and now when booting kubuntu, playmouth waits 1.30 min to load login screen ; in teh background there is countdown from 0 - 1:30 with message like: a start job is running for dev-disk-by ...
<Finetundra_> TJ-: 1814:5592
<soee> any idea what it is?
<daftykins> soee: i think someone had a delay caused by swap recently, try disabling it
<soee> swap ?
<soee> ah i found this: https://donnutcompute.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/a-start-job-is-running-for-dev-disk-by/
<TJ-> soee: check the system log with "sudo journalctl"
<soee> TJ-: can you take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/14203510/ ?
<soee> let me check after changing uuid of swap aprtition
<soee> brb
<soee> ok fixed, it was invlid UUID
<daftykins> funky!
<TJ-> Finetundra_: strangely, the rt2800pci module contains code to handle the RT5592, but it doesn't declared the alias for that 1814:5592 device
<aerth> why ubuntu
<Finetundra_> TJ-: small words please
<aerth> why not debian?
<aerth> anyone can link or answer that
<Finetundra_> aerth: because why not?
<cfhowlett> aerth, yes.  opensource = open choice.  use what you want.
<aerth> just wondering
<aerth> cool thanks
<Finetundra_> aerth: better yet, why not both?
<aerth> :D
<daftykins> aerth: leave.
<aerth> i run some ubuntu docker containers
<aerth> :( daftykins
<aerth> i think ubuntu is cool because its liberal repository
<ch3rn0byl> ubuntu is cool because all the cool kids use it.
<peanuter> yep
<terrasapien> and it has this great feature . . . it works!
<peanuter> it just has a horrible default desktop window manager =)
 * peanuter puts on his flame gear
<terrasapien> it needs lots of tweaking out of the box, agree
<terrasapien> of course my favourite tweak is to set up and use KDE and lose the default like a bad habit
<rom1504> kubuntu is the way to go indeed
<daftykins> no that's all opinion based
<mountain_lion> why don't you like unity?
<ch3rn0byl> i use the default look because it helps me look cool when im hacking my bf's facebook
<daftykins> you're all off topic, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mountain_lion> daftykins: were you talking to me?
<ch3rn0byl> lol
<mountain_lion> rom1504: why do you like kubuntu?
<cfhowlett> mountain_lion, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  This is the support channel, not chitchat
<cfhowlett> Thanks
<zacwalls> hey so I am trying to run this jar file and it just comes up as a blank window.... Not sure why. There isnt much output in the terminal... This is the file http://mineshafter.info/downloads
<Ben64> zacwalls: you'd have to check with whoever makes that
<zacwalls> Ben64, well it works for other people. Not sure what is different for me...
<Ben64> it's not ubuntu software, and it looks an awful lot like piracy, doesn't belong here at all
<zacwalls> Ben64 ok whatever
<Shoggoth> I’ve taken a mirror of the wily updates using apt-mirror onto a portable USB hdd… I’m now trying to use them in my /etc/apt/sources.list but when I do an apt-get update it complains that it can’t find the index files for i386 packages even though the machine has a 64-bit ubuntu freshly installed….
<Guthur> are there any instructions regarding installing the latest fglrx drivers from AMD website
<Guthur> ...Ubuntu 15.04
<Shoggoth> what do I have to do to make it use the packages from my hdd
<somsip> !offline | Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Shoggoth> ubottu: I don’t want it for a specific package… I run a lot of VM’s and so I’m wanting a local mirror of the package repo…. I’ve successfully run the apt-mirror script to get a mirror onto a protable HDD… the problem I’m having is making a freshly installed VM use the mirrored files
<ubottu> Shoggoth: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shoggoth> gah
 * Shoggoth facepalms
<cfhowlett> Shoggoth, could very well be I'm out of my depth, but why would a 64 bit machine look for i386 packages?
<somsip> !info apt-mirror | Shoggoth (did you use this?)
<ubottu> Shoggoth (did you use this?): apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (wily), package size 13 kB, installed size 110 kB
<JackStorm> TJ-: btw, didn't work...figured out another way for now (bring eth1 in to the bonded group after everything is up), but that still gives me another problem (the second I bring eth1 up, the bonded interface halts). Ohh well, but thanks for the idea.
<Shoggoth> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (wily), package size 13 kB, installed size 110 kB
<somsip> Shoggoth: yes - did you use apt-mirror to create the mirror, or something else?
<Claas> hello, ive set up a qemu/kvm vm with pci passthrough with this article https://www.pugetsystems.com/labsa/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/ but if i boot the vm i only get a black screen on my second monitor, googled for like 5hours dunno what to do (ubuntu 15.10)
<Shoggoth> somsip: yes… apt-mirror was easy to drive and I now have a copy of all the packages for trusty and wily for amd64 on a portable HDD created by apt-mirror… the difficulty is getting a freshly installed VM to actually use the mirror…. I’ve updated the /etc/apt/sources.list with an entry like this: ‘deb file:/path/to/hdd/mount/point/‘ but everytime I run apt-get update it complains that the index is missing for i386….
<Shoggoth> can’t understand why it’s looking for i386 when the VM is amd64
<somsip> Shoggoth: does this help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/394653/ubuntu-64-bit-failed-to-fetch-file-binary-i386-packages-error-while-updat
<Ben64> Shoggoth: because multiarch
<Shoggoth> somsip: thanks… that seems to have done the trick….
<MrXXIV> Has anyone noticed a performance difference between 15.04 and 15.10 server? (if anyone uses DigitalOcean, that'd be a clutch factor)
<Shoggoth> Ben64: indeed… I suspected something like that but my google-fu failed me….. thankfully somsip came to the rescue :)
<Claas> does anyone have a idea, really dont know how to proceed :(
<rahuldev> hi,
<rahuldev> can I install android studio from software center or by apt-get?
<somsip> rahuldev: recommend way is on the android studio website
<rahuldev> somsip, thanks!
<Willl> Merry Christmas
<HackerII> u2
<HackerII> im not politically correct, i do not nullify , merry xmas Willl
<lebouskii> lulz
<lebouskii> anyone else have armitage run and load all the way and the GUI never actually opens?
<HackerII> lulz
<rahuldev> Repository is collection of ppa is I'm right?
<slidinghorn> rahuldev: A repository is simply a package source.  PPA = Personal Package Archive, which is managed by an every day person like you or I.
<slidinghorn> !ppa | rahuldev
<ubottu> rahuldev: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rahuldev> slidinghorn, so repository don't have ppa?
<slidinghorn> rahuldev: PPAs are solely for acquiring software that isn't available in the official repositories.  Because they aren't maintained by Ubuntu, any software obtained from a PPA wouldn't be supported here.
<rahuldev> slidinghorn, got it thanks!
<AtcAliGhane> hi!
<rk> how do i remove maximize and minimize buttons in gnome shell in ubuntu 15.10?
<Sniper41m> hi guys
<user> fuck i hate linux
<Guest1491> cant do anything
<Guest1491> stupidly no driver for old thing
<Guest1491> linux for old thing
<Guest1491> new thing use win10 la
<Guest1491> bitch
<bananasubjects> Hello! Kind of a stupid question that I need some help on. Somehow, I deleted libudev.so.1 (or possibly libudev.so.0, not on that machine right now). The x server fails to start, and many other applications act up without it. What should I do?
<slidinghorn> bananasubject: sudo apt-get install libudev0:i386  (or libudev1:i386 whichever it is you're missing)
<bananasubject> Cool! Thanks!
<bananasubject> Easier than it seemed like it would be, if you know what I mean.
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to all
<anandh> can you please help me to install oracle on to my linux system
<Ben64> oracle is a company, can you get more specific
<luck-ld> How to study linux OS
<nixon1> Hey everybody. I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 . I need to use virtual box for some work. When I boot the OS in virtual box which happens to be Ubuntu 14.04, the kernel panics on the host.
<nixon1> Any solution to this?
<nixon1> Anybody?
<Blue1> I am not familiar with virtual box, sorry.
<desmond_wu> maybe you can show us ,the msg of panics
<q0_0p> macbook pro 13" early 2015 bluetooth working?
<q0_0p> i see an article where someone has it working with kernel 4.4rc2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2282509&page=2
<mrsam_> hi all...i have problem with move pointer's my mouse
<slidinghorn> !ask | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SIES> Why upstart no start automacity lightdm?
<SIES> I must  run sudo service lightdm start
<SIES> In rcconf lightdm has star
<shai34312> Hello, I've computer with windows 10 and I installed Ubuntu (I had some free space so I created a new partition and install Ubuntu on it) and now after the installation when I turn on the computer I get message: error no such partition entering rescue mode please help me
<nixon1> Desm
<nixon1> d
<SIES> Windows 10 must be reboot, when you install ubuntu
<nixon1> Dmesg stops writing before the panic
<SIES> I ask question
<shai34312> SIES: so what I need to do now? what you meen by reboot?
<SIES> shai34312:boot on windows 10, reboot, start install
<SIES> shai34312:Windows 10 has new mechanism.
<SIES> shai34312:Fast boot
<shai34312> SIES: how I can boot windows if the computer is not getting into windows? how I get into this mode of Fast boot?
<nomic> ie .. it won't connect to the interrnet ... xubuntu 15.10 .. xubuntu 12.04 in virtual box .. doesn't connect
<lotuspsychje> nomic: maybe the #vbox guys can help?
<nomic> ok thanks
<SIES> shai34312: Delete all partitions and reinstall only ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SIES: +1
<lotuspsychje> !details | nixon1
<ubottu> nixon1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<shai34312> SIES: delete only Ubuntu partition? or also the windows? (I don't want to loss my windows data)
<SIES> shai34312:Windows too
<shai34312> SIES: so the windows is gone?
<shai34312> Hello, I've computer with windows 10 and I installed Ubuntu (I had some free space so I created a new partition and install Ubuntu on it) and now after the installation when I turn on the computer I get message: error no such partition entering rescue mode please help me
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | shai34312
<ubottu> shai34312: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SantaClaus1> Ho ho ho... Merry Christmas !!!
<fearless> hello anyone here using vimwiki? i can seem to make the fonts installation https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installation/linux.html#font-installation
<SantaClaus1> Ho ho ho... Merry Christmas !!!
<SantaClaus1> Take a break devs, enjoy Christmas
<fonts> hello anyone here using powerline (https://github.com/powerline/powerline) I can't install the fonts
<robotdevil1> if the system has alot of resources, would the dvd burner NOT use a device buffer just a software buffer>
<shantanu> Hello everyone
<nielsmkn> I have a problem trying to run a shell script. Is this the right place to ask about it?
<slidinghorn> nielsmkn: ask away - give as much detail as possible & try to avoid the "enter" key whenever possible ;)
<nielsmkn> alright slidinghorn. Thanks :)
<nielsmkn> Ok so, the script I'm trying to run gives me an error 'bad substitution'. The script is this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/14204802/
<pavs> I installed tailon using "sudo pip install tailon" and it installed properly, but when I try to run it, says "tailon: command not found", I am using ubuntu, any idea what I am missing
<antonio__> Hey folks...using Handbrake on Ubuntu.  Installed it from the ubuntu software center.  Only problem is I don't have the option to export stuff to MP4's.
<uruwi> hello?
<uruwi> I'm having trouble setting up wi-fi.
<nomic> so am i
<uruwi> Really?
<nomic> in virtualbox
<nomic> whats your problem
<uruwi> Intel Corporation Wireless 7265?
<nomic> you got a wep key
<uruwi> ?
<nomic> you need a driver?
<nomic> has it worked before
<nomic> your wireless
<uruwi> No, it hasn't worked on Linux
<uruwi> It has on Windows 10, though
<nomic> you either can have a driver that works with linux -- or you have what is called a "wrapper" -- "ndiswrapper" -- to "wrap" the windows driver
<uruwi> I tried finding the switch to enable wireless connections, but i'm having trouble finding it
<uruwi> Perhaps that's the case
<nomic> one on side of laptop
<uruwi> Nope
<uruwi> Could be F12, but that doesn't work either
<uruwi> It turns on wifi for a split second then it's back off
<uruwi> ?
<nomic> there is the ubuntu forums to leave message .. see, its holiday now
<onurburak> HÄ°
<antonio__> anyone here use Handbrake?
<q0_0p> antonio__, handbrake works well with ripping DVDs
<somsip> antonio__: is that from a PPA?
<antonio__> somsip: I need to install it from a PPA...I can't get it to export to MP4's
<somsip> antonio__: yeah, PPAs are not official so they're not supported here, and it's particularly dead here today given the date. Contact the PPA maintainer if you're having problems
<xar-> Contacting the PPA maintainer for general support is fairly taboo; try #handbrake and #handbrake-dev first before you bother busy developers with support issues
<zzzaq> how to disable unity?
<cfhowlett> !unity | zzzaq
<ubottu> zzzaq: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<cfhowlett> zzzaq, what desktop environment would you prefer?
<xar-> apt-get purge unity* # this will likely obliterate your DE
<zzzaq> i want to try diferent desktop enviroment
<cfhowlett> zzzaq, sudo apt intall xfce4 lxde gnome-shell kde-plasma         then logout, choose a DE login.
<xar-> that's a lot of packages ;)
<zzzaq> but it's posible initialized the system from shell and then i would decided the desktop enviroment
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> I can't see Vuze in the tray icons, any idea why?
<elichai2> (running Ubuntu 15.10)
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> right now
<elichai2> maybe there is something like this for Wily? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<wolf> Hola
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> an 2Ž™‚3ndAŠmõ ÅÑ2Éï…Ú%‹ñVì–ñëµÁ~¦û都… ~í„Mo¨!"6áÚûA°m]ÜöÔȔ„¨àðÑÿÞ@+¶)ââ–F¹-’R}N>E	
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> œ	dç=ê"ûÉ!çah›Ÿ2B`Lò™¶
<somsip> o|dhds0i[h\sd: Stop now
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> Bõ\"<·k7lÇêdA¡¤E9Èþˆc¤’qÆ7nßà®)cX’¹ƒñÓIGǏú6Hfdš܌›t¦‰ÒÚóé@šßYÝn[§ñ‚ƒ8’èoÏÁøózMÒÕøJÜߵvíï@PË DÎâQà/
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> Rash sash shannohanna
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> dòŠSO·T4³áQ”m…3p‡kÚ3„$c–yÕGbEçNÃÍÑò2±÷vñ
<somsip> !ops | o|dhds0i[h\sd (spamming)
<ubottu> o|dhds0i[h\sd (spamming): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> o|dhds0i[h\sd, what this mess is, get it out of here.
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> -
<o|dhds0i[h\sd> Rash sash shannohanna
<j[]^run39`d|]> ªÅÈ_ E»™L£•M¡ºÞKñO¨Šh8J„
<j[]^run39`d|]> g‡liÙNJBq#`A=x±§ÊìšHW©¹¥IfO2Àϒ``¥Ãß6
<cfhowlett> ddos??
<Myrtti> no.
<wolf12> yes
<uruwi> Look, those spammers don't even know about Unicode!
<elichai2> why ubuntu removed the whitelist for the tray panel?
<NielsMkn> Hello everyone
<yoni> join #google-containers
<roberto_> list
<gernot_> list
<gernot_> join #google-containers
<roberto_> #list
<roberto_> #UBUNTU
<gernot_> ?
<gernot_> quit
<gernot_> channel list
<gernot_> whois
<AndChat607476> Hello
<CtrlAltDel> Hello
<AndChat607476> What should I do if o get attempt to read or write t hd0 grun rescue>
<CtrlAltDel> No idea.
<AndChat607476> ?????
<BlackFate> !details | AndChat607476
<ubottu> AndChat607476: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AndChat607476> Details like what ?
<NielsMkn> I have shell script that calls shell scripts inside subfolders recursively . I keep getting 'substitution error' and that is because the 'pwd' commands points to the parent directory regardless of which subfolder it belongs to.
<NielsMkn> Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<AndChat607476> Commands for grub rescue?
<morfin> hello
<morfin> anybody can tell me what happened to OpenSSL?
<morfin> seems like it's missing SSLv3 features
<morfin> and Boost cde does not build on Ubuntu
<yohanCHEESE> hello im a newbie and i need help
<MonkeyDust> yohanCHEESE  let's hear it, in one line
<MonkeyDust> morfin  guess that's more for ##linux
<morfin> hmm not pretty sure about that because i did nt have such issue with OpenSSL on another distro(Centos, Gentoo)
<yohanCHEESE> i installed ubuntu after playing around with it on vm . it worked fine but now my network connections wont work
<MonkeyDust> yohanCHEESE  which ubuntu version and define 'win't work'... wifi?
<MonkeyDust> won't*
<yohanCHEESE> ubuntu 15.04 and yes wifi
<MonkeyDust> yohanCHEESE  does it work with a normal cable connection?
<yohanCHEESE> sadly MonkeyDust i havent tried it out yet but a wireless connection is pretty much my only choice
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | start here
<ubottu> start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MonkeyDust> and find a cable, with which you can repair wifi
<yohanCHEESE> my wifi works with other devices and works when i run the same os on a vm
<aotea> Going to downgrade my nvidia drivers, what is the difference between say "nvidia-graphics-123-drivers" and "nvidia-graphics-drivers-123-updates"?
<vooze> Need some help with VT-d GPU passthough. Can pay if needed. Info here: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/3y67ud/need_help_with_gpu_passthough_vtd_can_pay_for/ :)
<MonkeyDust> vooze  this is no paid site
<MonkeyDust> channel, rather
<yohanCHEESE> monkeydust you there ?
<vooze> MonkeyDust: I know, But I'm asking for help, and if someone is willing to guide me though I'm willing to help. Why is that no okay? :)
<vooze> to pay *
<MonkeyDust> yohanCHEESE  made it work?
<yohanCHEESE> i have a router and its wireless
<OpenSorce> So, my wife's laptop fails to boot on the last two kernel upgrades. I get either grub> or grub rescue> prompt. I use the Live usb to fix it and then it power cycles unless I choose and older kernel. I tried boot-repair but with the same results. Pastebin from boot-repair is here if anyone would care to have a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202773/
<OpenSorce> s/and/an
<yohanCHEESE> idk maybe ill have to go someplace else
<OpenSorce> MonkeyDust, you know everything... have a look if you get a chance :-)
<SS__> In /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<SS__> DEFAULT RUNlevel for upstart or for init?
<SS__> When i change 5, first process from command ps -ela is init
<SS__> When i change 2, first process from command Upstart.
<bluejellybean> Hey everyone, was wondering if anyone knew of a program that would delay a second mouse click if it was within a small time frame.. My mouse's hardware is failing and double clicking randomly
<quest9> salim..
<OpenSorce> bluejellybean, I can think of a very inexpensive solution... a new mouse :-)
<bluejellybean> OpenSource, seems silly to waste $100 when this happens when software could fix it :/
<Sasasu> Hi,I have learned the grammar of C language, and now I want to learn more about what I should do.
<SS__> How to different upstart and init in ubuntu
<bolbol> hi
<bittin_> hi
<aotea> What are the difference between the nvidia drivers 352 and 352-updates?
<ikonia> SS__: modern ubuntu uses systemd now as an init manager
<ikonia> aotea: change log should show the specific fixes/updates, but in essense, it's just than an update
<michel_> (michel_) I move my server to a different location and a different router but now i dont get an internet connection. The interfaces are set up correctly as i can tell at least it worked before. But now dhcp nor static can ping outside. For static the ip is set but for dhcp the server doesnt get an ip from the router. I need some tips where to look at. I am out of ideas
<ikonia> michel_: are you saying your machine is no longer getting a dhcp ip from the new router ?
<michel_> ikonia yes
<ikonia> michel_: is your machine set to use dhcp addresses ?
<michel_> ikonia i tried but on the new location it needs a static. But it worked on the location before
<ikonia> michel_: why does it need to be static on the new location ?
<michel_> Ikonia because the router it set up so. And for port forwarding
<ikonia> michel_: port forwarding normally responds to a dhcp address given from the router
<ikonia> thats how the router can port forward as it knows about your machine due to getting an address from the dhcp scope
<michel_> Ikonia but not this time and i dont know why
<ikonia> michel_: ok - so if you have set a static IP correctly, (remember it will need to be a private not public IP) then the things you need to check are 1.) link status 2.) dns servers 3.) default gateway
<michel_> Ikonia to be detailed here i set up the router for a friend and at my home i used dhcp and worked like it should. Setting the interface inst hard there are plenty of guides out there. But on my friends home the server cant reach the router with static nor dhcp
<ikonia> michel_: if you setup the router, why did you set it up to need a static IP rather than as you had done at home
<michel_> Ikonia how do i check link status? Or you mean the cable itself?
<ikonia> michel_: you need to check the things I've given you - link status, dns servers default gateway
<ikonia> michel_: tools such as ethtool will show the link status, as well as the router home page,
<ikonia> make sure the devices can see each other at a dumb level
<michel_> Ikonia ok i will try it tomorrow. Is ethtool cl based? I dont have a de running
<ikonia> it is
<michel_> Ikonia thanks
<michel_> Ikonia one last question is ethtool build in or do i have to install it?
<ikonia> don't know without checking, download the deb from the repo in case
<michel_> Ikonia ok thanks again happy christmas to you
<ikonia> no problem
<naftilos76> Hi how can i save the new lines in the file? echo $(ls -lS) > ~/song_list . This works but does not save new lines in th file.
<ikonia> use a while loop
<ikonia> the guys in #bash can teach you how to
<easyOnMe> what is the terminal command to fix any bad sector on my ubuntu laptop
<naftilos76> ikonia, thanks
<easyOnMe> I performed a manual shutdown using the long press of the power button as my linux hanged up and did not respond at all
<easyOnMe> this has happened twice already
<naftilos76> easyOnMe, e2fsck is one command but see the manual first
<easyOnMe> please help me
<easyOnMe> thanks
<naftilos76> easyOnMe, if not mistaken the drive must be unmounted
<easyOnMe> naftilos76: any other safer approache
<easyOnMe> approach
<ikonia> easyOnMe: define "hang"
<easyOnMe> ikonia: the laptop stopped responding
<easyOnMe> but the mouse cursor
<easyOnMe> I can move it around
<naftilos76> easyOnMe, is your ubuntu your only os? do you use lvm or just simple partioning?
<easyOnMe> so I decided to shut down the laptop using the long press of the power button
<easyOnMe> naftilos76: no
<ikonia> easyOnMe: ok - so the machine is not hung if you can still use the mouse
<easyOnMe> I have my laptop partioned
<easyOnMe> the other partion uses Linux Mint Rebecca
<ikonia> easyOnMe: first thing to do would be to open a resource monitor, to see how your rsources are being used
<ikonia> easyOnMe: when it hangs see the resource level, that would be a good starting point
<easyOnMe> ikonia: but I find it weird as it does not happen regularly
<naftilos76> easyOnMe, use sudo fdisk -l to see what is what
<ikonia> easyOnMe: thats not weirf
<easyOnMe> ikonia: thing is
<ikonia> naftilos76: why are you looking at his disk partitions ?
<easyOnMe> I cannot even click on anything as nothing responds to the mouse click
<easyOnMe> yet some lights on the laptop are blnking
<ikonia> easyOnMe: thats why I said setup a resource monitor
<naftilos76> ikonia, because he needs to know what to check for errors
<easyOnMe> ikonia: how to set up a resource monitor
<ikonia> naftilos76: check what for errors ?
<naftilos76> easyOnMe, he talked about bad sectors
<naftilos76> ikonia,
<easyOnMe> ikonia: secondly even the terminal I cannot use because even the icon for the terminal when clicked does not even show any terminal at all
<ikonia> there is nothing to suggest there is a bad sector on his disk
<ikonia> easyOnMe: you've already said the desktop didn't respond - I get it
<ikonia> easyOnMe: setup a resouce monitor
<naftilos76> easyOnMe, you can use CTRL+ALT+Fx
<easyOnMe> naftilos76: that is for what
<ikonia> easyOnMe: do you have bad sectors on your disk, yes/no
<easyOnMe> ikonia: how can I set up a resource monitor
<naftilos76> for terminals if you want access to one
<easyOnMe> ikonia: I do not know
<easyOnMe> ikonia: how do I know whether I have a bad sectors or not
<ikonia> easyOnMe: ok - if you do'nt know if you have bad sectors, don't tell people you're trying to fix bad sectors
<ikonia> easyOnMe: it missleads people with bad information, just tell people what you KNOW as FACT
<ikuria> https://i.imgur.com/rmZeInY.png want the nas as device in nonroot nemo (left) only got that with root (right)
<ikonia> ikuria: it's mounted user land
<ikonia> ikuria: thats why it's not in the "root"
<ikuria> didnt understand
<ikonia> if you set a global mount in the fstab, it may/should show up where you want
<ikuria> its in the fstab
<ikuria> line: //white/Public /media/ikuria/MyCloud cifs sec=none,rw,users,uid=1000 0 0
<ikonia> interesting, I'd expect that to show up as a device in the root menu
<ikonia> maybe worth logging a bug to clarify
<zero_> .
<rahuldev> hi, is there any shortcut in ubuntu that directly open terminal
<MonkeyDust> rahuldev  ctrl alt t
<Overlap> can't hear sound in ubuntu while playing videos (14.04)
<rahuldev> MonkeyDust, cool thanks.
<Overlap> rahuldev, hold down the super key and you'll see plenty of shortcuts
<Overlap> super key : key with windows icon
<easyOnMe> ikonia: I was just asking why my laptop hung up
<easyOnMe> if it was because of bad sector or not
<ikonia> 1:16 < easyOnMe> what is the terminal command to fix any bad sector on my  ubuntu laptop
<ikonia> that is not "why did my laptop hang"
<ikonia> that is asking specfically how to fix a bad secotr
<ikonia> sector
<ikonia> ikuria: for the record - we don't support mint in #ubuntu
<easyOnMe> ikonia: so what can I do now
<ikonia> easyOnMe: what I suggested
<easyOnMe> how can I fix my laptop from hangin up
<ikonia> your laptop is not hanging
<ikonia> I already told you that
<easyOnMe> ikonia: that is why I was asking earlier how to set up a resource monitor
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that will give you an overview on how to use the desktop environment
<easyOnMe> ikonia: thanks
<bill_gates> is OPENSSH a version of SSH?
<ikonia> it is "the" version
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks, and Merry Christmas!
<bill_gates> I tried using SSH to connect my win10 to ubuntu ,but failed..
<BluesKaj> you need PuTTy  for windows to ssh to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> bill_gates,^
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  you need openssh-server on ubuntu
<bill_gates> yes , I have .but  it says the password is wrong ,and deny the connection
<ikonia> bill_gates: what user are you trying to connect as ?
<bill_gates> I've install ssh-server
<bill_gates> installed
<bill_gates> on unbuntu
<bill_gates> but not in my win10
<bill_gates> user :bill
<ikonia> then the password is wrong
<ikonia> or you are connecting to the wrong machine
<bill_gates> oh , should i copy the key.pub and private key to my win10?
<ikonia> no
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  no, if you're doing it right, simply open putty, enter ip and user, connect
<ikonia> password auth is the default
<MonkeyDust> bill_gates  maybe a firewall issue in ubuntu (iptables, ufw)
<bill_gates> by the way ,how to use ssh with ftp or sftp?
<bekks> bill_gates: Rephrase the question please. It is nonsense so far.
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> as he's getting a connection
<ikonia> I suspect this is a troll to be honest
<ikonia> bill_gates - having problems connecting to ubuntu that no-one else would have
<bill_gates> yes,you are right! when i worked in statistic burea ,it denied. When i get home now ,it works
<bekks> ikonia: Yeah.
<ikonia> shock horror, it's started working
<bill_gates> and can use putty connect with my ubuntu in my VMware
<ikonia> great, problem solved
<MonkeyDust> i use vmware player too, to test/try such things
<bill_gates> the statistic web system has a firewall
<ikonia> bill_gates: lets stop messing around
<ikonia> bill_gates: beofre you said it was connecting but invalid password
<ikonia> now it's not connecting because it's got a firewall
<bill_gates> i'm new to use ubuntu ,maybe i tried something else ,it said invalid password
<bill_gates> i could'd remember it clear..sorry
<ikonia> thats impossible
<ikonia> as you wouldn't get a prompt
<ikonia> if it was being blocked by a firewall
<faifaz> hi
<faifaz> hi there
<MonkeyDust> faifaz  hi, this is the ubuntu support channel
<faifaz> oh my OS BackBox
<ikonia> sadly, thats not supported here
<NielsMkn> Helo
<NielsMkn> Hello*
<NielsMkn> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and when I run 'echo $BASH_SOURCE' in my terminal, I get an empty string as response. Is this right?
<ikonia> have you set BASH_SOURCE ?
<NielsMkn> Do I need to do that?
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  what would you like to find? i guess you want   env|grep SHELL
<ikonia> how else would it expect to be st ?
<ikonia> set ?
<ikonia> NielsMkn: what are you actually trying to do
<NielsMkn> I'm trying to run a script which has 'DIR=$( cd "$( dirname "${BASH_SOURCE[0]}" )" && pwd )' in a line. When I run it, I get a 'Bad substitution' error.
<ikonia> thats not going to work then
<ikonia> NielsMkn: what is this script meant to do ?
<NielsMkn> Its a script that I got when I checked out a project from github. Its meant to execute scripts in the subfolders and build the modules.
<NielsMkn> This is the github project by the way. https://github.com/soomla/unity3d-store
<ikonia> NielsMkn: worth with them to sort out their scripts and dependencies then
<NielsMkn> hmm, I wonder no one reported this problem so far. Its a pretty famous plugin.
<ikonia> they probably read the docs and made sure the env was setup right
<NielsMkn> hmm ok. I'll re-read the docs and check if I've missed out something. Thanks!
<Nyterax-> how do i see which kernel im using at the moment?
<ikonia> uname -r
<Nyterax-> ok is it safe then to remove all but that kernel from /boot?
<UbuN2> helo linux lovers .
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've tried to install an official application for reading social security smart cards, it's in .deb but I get some strange dependency problems both on 12.04 and 14.04. Where can I ask for help for debugging this?
<emi71> hello, I've a problem with ubuntu 15.10. I install java jdk 7 but minecraft.jar don't work. launcher start correctly but stopped with no errors...
<jokhan> I'm still using ubuntu 14.04...
<emi71> jokhan you use minecraft?
<emi71> someone use minecraft with ubuntu 15.10 here?
<jokhan> I ever played the game of minecraft...
<jokhan> so what is the minecraft you are talking about? It must not be a game
<MonkeyDust> easycraft and mycraft are clones, but paid games
<aotea> Still having issues with my nvidia gt 555m, every now and then screen freezes, before going black (which actually seem like a reboot). I'm using the 352 proprietary drivers and I've tried the 340 ones also. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Screen_Blanks.2FMonitor_Turns_Off Seem to be close to my issue but I'm not suffering from it booting up but after quite a while.
<lotuspsychje> aotea: optimus card?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, yes (judging from the info on nvidias website)
<lotuspsychje> aotea: wich ubuntu version please?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, 15.10, Kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> aotea: ok, have you installed nvidia-prime?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> aotea: tried the nvidia-340 + performance mode enabled in nvidia-settings?
<emi71> someone use minecraft in ubuntu 15.10?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, no, that I haven't tried.
<lotuspsychje> emi71: best to ask your specific issue mate
<lotuspsychje> aotea: can you try and reboot please
<lotuspsychje> aotea: ot nvidia-346 (if that shows in your additional drivers list)
<emi71> lotuspsychje : I've installed java jdk 7 and I launch minecraft.jar. launcher start but stop without errors. don't work. I have ubuntu 15.10
<aotea> lotuspsychje, 346 doesn't show in "Driver Manager" but I guess I can still run apt-get for it?
<lotuspsychje> aotea: no, best to only use the versions that shows up
<lotuspsychje> emi71: maybe the #gamingonlinux guys know that?
<lotuspsychje> emi71: minecraft is in playonlinux database?
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | emi71 this can help also
<ubottu> emi71 this can help also: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lotuspsychje> lol
<aotea> lotuspsychje, still experiencing the black screens with 340 drivers in Performance Mode
<emi71> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> aotea: wich other drivers show up your additional drivers list please?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, 304, 340, 352(also -updates for each) and Nouveau.
<lotuspsychje> aotea: how about test the 304 and reboot?
<lotuspsychje> aotea: or purge nvidia and test on nouveau?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, 304 drivers had too low resolution, while also suffering from the black screen issue. With the Nouveau drivers wine can't seem to use my Graphics card but instead uses the processor :(
<lotuspsychje> aotea: fiel a bug against 15.10 or try LTS
<lotuspsychje> file
<fearnothing> merry christmas folks
<fearnothing> if anyone has a few minutes to make suggestions on a skype issue I would appreciate it greatly
<fearnothing> I'm unable to install it
<fearnothing> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package
<fearnothing> if I try downloading the .deb and running it in software centre, I get told 'Cannot install "libqtwebkit4:i386"
<fearnothing> if I try installing that, it says something else is missing; if I try to install the missing item, it says there's something else again, and so on and so on ad infinitum
<fearnothing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1523060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1523060 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype is not installable on trusty" [Undecided,New]
<fearnothing> that's the one
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: i have installed skyp many times from their website on trusty
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: your installing via partner repo perhaps?
<fearnothing> lotuspsychje: I've tried both ways
<fearnothing> neither works
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: did you try the multiarch version?
<fearnothing> yes
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<fearnothing> made sure I had the multiarch support installed first too
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: not sure on this mate, we had same issue on a user here yesterday
<fearnothing> this is from a completely fresh install
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: you dindt add ppa's of any kind for other software?
<lotuspsychje> right
<fearnothing> one of the threads I looked at suggested a PPA as a possible solution but that was after loads of other stuff, definitely not the original cause
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: purge skype* and reinstall try?
<fearnothing> apt-get purge?
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: yeah try to purge skype* completly
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: and sudo apt-get update in bewteen
<fearnothing> yeah tried that. No dice.
<aotea> So, I dont know how much I destroyed my system, but after having installed nouveau drivers I wanted back to proprietary, and not I can't get anything displayed at all, have to run this through tty.
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | aotea
<ubottu> aotea: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: not sure on this one sorry, make a new bug also?
<casaxxx> .xchat2/budus.so
<fearnothing> lotuspsychje: why make a new one, that link I posted was the same as my issue
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: ok then add your issue to the existing bug, to make things move?
<fearnothing> yeah I'm going to do that
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: add pastebins of your experience to it :p
<aotea> lotuspsychje: I'm booted just fine seeing I can still run commands and what not - only I can't get the nvidia drivers to work at all this time... I got the 352 installed and everything is up to date according to apt-get
<lotuspsychje> aotea: we have a lot of users getting issues on the 352, and got solved with lower versions + nvidia-prime + performance mode
<lotuspsychje> aotea: i would try LTS in your case
<kknight> lts
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: maybe few things to try here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215298/unable-to-install-skype-on-64bit-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: are you up to date to 14.04.3 yes?
<fearnothing> yes
<chrisss123456> hey all, i'm replacing my harddrive with an ssd. what's the easiest way to have everything over? (also, is copying just the home folder enough?)
<lotuspsychje> chrisss123456: not very reccomended, you need to set bios from IDE to AHCI and install on your ssd fresh
<lotuspsychje> chrisss123456: before installing, also check latest firmware updates for your ssd before ubuntu install
<chrisss123456> lotuspsychje: is that to copying the home folder? not sure what you mean by changing the bios...?
<chrisss123456> lotuspsychje: definitely. how do i do that though without installing an os on it?
<lotuspsychje> chrisss123456: no reinstall fresh mate
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, fresh reinstall.  no shortcuts >>> fewer headaches
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: for sure. so treat it like a new drive, and then move over everything on the old on?
<chrisss123456> one*
<fearnothing> done, bug status confirmed now
<lotuspsychje> fearnothing: ok mate good luck with the progress
<fearnothing> thanks
<fearnothing> merry christmas :)
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, yep.
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: ok, is that just a matter of moving over the home folder?
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: like, i have a few programs and libraries that aren't on the default repo's. would that copy over?
<avstar> How do I expand my variable as an arugment so that I don't get the below AWS EB error which complains that I am using a special character, when in fact it is a variable?  Does xargs solve this issue?
<avstar> echo $vars --> FOO=BAR KEY=VALUE
<avstar> eb setenv $vars myapp --region us-west-1 --> invalid format error, eg: FOO=BAR , not $ signs
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, non-default programs will NOT copy over and will have to be reinstalled.
<MonkeyDust> avstar  i guess that's more for #bash
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, same for libraries.
<avstar> @MonkeyDust, thak you
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: ahh good to know. is there a way to see all the programs and libraries?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, dpkg -l
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: christ that's a long list. thanks for all the help!
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, pipe it to text file:  dpkg -l > myfiles.txt
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: cheers!
<Guest79544> I update my ubuntu 15.10  kernel 16 to  22 ,then when i restart my computer, I saw the Login turn to Debin 8. Is here anyone who happen the same things just like me?
<lulcat> debin :>
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, no way your ubuntu magically turned into debian based on a kernel upgrade unless you did something very hinky.
<Guest79544> I didn't do anything. I just saw the update massage. and i click it to update. I don't know why this happen
<Guest79544> anyone who had been happen it?
<MonkeyDust> Guest79544  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Bassem> i install Library for autodection charset of Russian text but still Russian text appear like symbols like this Íåóÿçâèìîñòü
<cfhowlett> !ru | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest79544> I reinstall my system. So the massage was gone.
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<Bassem> cfhowlett, im not russian i just have some file with russian text i want to translate it
<cfhowlett> Bassem, my mistake, sorry.
<Bassem> cfhowlett, do you have any idea on how to display russian text in text file
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> Can anyone help me with installing skype and managing the conflicts at http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<Guest79544> I can't remember it. There is a lot of it.
<cfhowlett> Bassem, nyet.  sorry.
<SchrodingersScat> Bassem: might still be worth asking them, since they probably handle the russian language more.
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, your lack of cooperation is answering this most basic question is demotivating and suspicious.  last chance: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<Bassem> SchrodingersScat, im afraied they will talk only russian and i wont understand
<SchrodingersScat> Bassem: True, could happen.
<Guest79544> cfhowlett  I am sorry. I reinstall my system. So the issue massage was gone.
<aotea> When having an issue, how do one narrow down what is causing it?
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, any installed UBUNTU system retains this information.  so ... you either scrambled your installation or you do not have ubuntu.
<Voyage> Ben64,  Ben65 sorry to highlight but whcih one of you were chatting about skype issue yesterday with me/
<MonkeyDust> aotea  by finding what's *not* it, until one cause remains
<Guest79544> no, I use it for a long time. but this is the first time. this kind of things happen.
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, nope.  what you say does not match with known ubuntu behavior.  If true, you need to download a trusted .iso, verify the .iso and clean install.
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, also, even a live session booted from the USB will return information on cat /etc/issue.
<t3chguy> is it possible (and safe) to install a single package from Xenial repos when running Wily? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=znc)
<SchrodingersScat> t3chguy: no, you really shouldn't.
<cfhowlett> t3chguy, nope.  you are just begging for trouble mixing distro releases like that.
<Guest79544> I download it for the org. the edition is wily wolf
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, did you verify the download?
<Guest79544> yes
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest79544> what is this ?
<cfhowlett> that will return a url with system information.  paste the url here.
<SchrodingersScat> t3chguy: I would say that's 'at your own risk' if you want to try that.  If there isn't a package for your version then it may be more desirable to compile it, but that's not really 'supported' here either afaik.
<cfhowlett> t3chguy, compiling would certainly be preferable to mucking about mixing releases
<t3chguy> I know I know, just laziness really, as I normally wouldn't bother only being one minor version behind but there's a fix in that ver I need. Will just compile; Thanks
<Guest79544> No LSB modules are available
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, wait for it ...
<Guest79544> OK
<Guest79544> nothing happen.
<cfhowlett> Guest79544,  then your system is malfunctioning.  clean install.
<Guest79544> why this thing happen?
<cfhowlett> Guest79544, first you said you upgraded, then you said you freshly installed.  No idea, not enough information to guess at.
<Guest79544> OK
<Guest79544> I will try to figure out  it.
<Guest79544> reinstall all the software. then find the problems.
<raspbianpi> hi
<raspbianpi> merry christmas :)
<Voyage> If I have dependancy conflicts and I upgrade from LTS to normal ; are those conflicts expected to fade awy?
<Guest79544> merry christmas!
<cfhowlett> Voyage, you need to identify and clean up the source of your conflicts
<Voyage> how to upgrade from 14.04 lts to latest?
<Guest79544> now,I have a little missing vivid
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  that is near impossible it seems. Can upgrade to 15.xx help?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10 ... better fresh install, but even better stay with LTS
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  what if an upgrade dosnt solve your problem?
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  you mean that the best choice is to stay with LTS?
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  ho,, dont ask.
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  fresh is the last resort then
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  yes, that's the fastestn easiest and cleanest ... nut not needed, if you ask me
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<Voyage> nut?
<cfhowlett> too much eggnog?
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  I have too much configs to remake.
<liangjia> Hi,all.
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  why dont you prefer the upgrade ?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  for me? because i don't need it
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  need/prefer?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  i'm an 'LTS guy'
<liangjia> what?
<cfhowlett> same here!
<liangjia> waht 's LTS guy?
<cfhowlett> liangjia, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu question.
<linuxrunner> I've got a half-ubuntu question!
<linuxrunner> the other half is linux mint
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, mint?  nope.
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  why you prefer LTS?
<cfhowlett> !mint | linuxrunner
<ubottu> linuxrunner: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxrunner> well, then how about the ubuntu half?
<YamakasY> what would be the cronjob to run a command every 3 hourse after 0:00 ? I mean, every 3 hours normally starts from then the crontab or server has started no ?
<liangjia> Ubuntu LTS.
<liangjia> OK,I see.
<linuxrunner> My question is that i would like to dual-boot ubuntu and linux mint, but i can't figure it out
<YamakasY> LTS is not ideal for desktops
<Voyage> I have 14.04 but cant upgrade to 15.xx latest none beta. I have dependency issues and conflicts so I am hoping that the upgrade withl resolve thigns?
<cfhowlett> LTS are designed for stability and I don't really need the very latest, greatest, shiny stuff.  Single exception: I installed inkscape via ppa
<liangjia> cron can every hours?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  yes, but an upgrade to 15.10 is no guarantee
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, install mint first, ubuntu second.  that way ubuntu will write the bootloader.  Otherwise, update grub again.
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  no gaurantee of what?
<linuxrunner> cfhowlett: the way I want to do it is have a shared home folde
<linuxrunner> r
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  that your problem will be solved
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  chances?
<cfhowlett> !home | linuxrunner
<ubottu> linuxrunner: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  as a side note: the problem is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<linuxrunner> actually, i have nothing installed yet. would i still have to move it?
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, have you installed ubuntu yet?  if not, use your manual installation options and when you get to the partitioning menu, point to the /home and do not format.
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, I would have a dedicated /home.
<linuxrunner> Linux mint already installed and configured, but i could erase it
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, move, not erase.  should be the same process as shown in the wikie
<linuxrunner> Problem with that, cfhowlett, is that i don't have enough space to have 2 copies of everything
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, understood, but if you move to a dedicated /home you have only a single copy.
<linuxrunner> and I want to be able to, for example, upload photos in linux mint in the home folder and then acces them in ubuntu int he home folder
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  skype works like a charm on my 14.04, so i don't know what could cause the dependency problem
<linuxrunner> that's right
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  hm
<cfhowlett> Voyage, skype has always worked for me in 14.04.3
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  are you installing it from the repos, or with a ppa?
<linuxrunner> not good at linux, and terminal gives me terminal illnesses :), so i would like assistance
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, "doable".  make a /home, move your stuff, point new ubunt install to the /home
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  ya, but if you hit upgrade button in muon, install some apps like vbox, krita, etc. then install skype, it makes issues.
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  there is no ppa for skype; so repos of partner
<AbuDhar> hey
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, well, you're going to have to get your hands a bit dirty. in fact, I'd strongly urge you to go the mint support channels and confirm the /home procedure before you do anything else.
<AbuDhar> I need a good security key for my Ubuntu installation :D
<linuxrunner> cfhowlett, i don't understand much at oll about linux.
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, security "key"?  best security is between your ears.
<AbuDhar> heh yeah I am installing Ubuntu now.
<AbuDhar> if you lose that key you are screwed :D
<cfhowlett> linuxrunner, then take it slow.  go to mint channels and find out about "dedicated /home partition".  set it up.  then install ubuntu and use taht /home
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, so you are talking about encryption?
<AbuDhar> ya
<cfhowlett> !encryption | AbuDhar
<ubottu> AbuDhar: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Guest94209> #google-containers
<AbuDhar> I am at the installation phase now cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, so you are basically asking us to choose your key for you?  yeah, no ...
<linuxrunner> I used #mint-help and there's barely anyone on
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  pwgen
<linuxrunner> any ohter mint channel?
<AbuDhar> cfhowlett: hahaha :D
<cfhowlett> !mint | linuxrunner,
<ubottu> linuxrunner,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  you prefer LTS because its more stable?
<AbuDhar> like you will ever steal my laptop anyway cfhowlett :P
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  in a terminal, type pwgen
<cfhowlett> AbuDhar, asking random strangers for such advice is just lazy.
<AbuDhar> is fair password fine? or does it have to be STRONG? :D
<AbuDhar> it gives me fair right now
<Voyage> Question: once I have ubuntu 15.xx , can I convert / upgrade it to next LTS or the old 14.x LTS?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, 15.10 >>> 16.04 LTS
<AbuDhar> MonkeyDust: won't that give me something totally random ? :P
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  yes
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  so I can upgrade to 16.04 LTS from 15.10 or any 15.xx ?
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  something nobody can guess
<cfhowlett> Voyage, 15.10 specifically
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  why?
<godbod>  Merry Xmas to you all!
<AbuDhar> but I guess I have to remember it so I don't have to find that paper each time I am going to use it?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, ??? 15.10 upgrades directly to 16.04
<Voyage> ok
<MonkeyDust> AbuDhar  123abc is easy to remember
<Voyage> is 16.04 out?
<AbuDhar> aah ok.. there are some which is easy to remember
<AbuDhar> Voyage: no?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, false.   " p a s s w o r d " is easier
<Voyage> AbuDhar,  when will it be?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  in april
<OerHeks> in the year 2016
<OerHeks> :-D
<AbuDhar> dude please think for yourself
<AbuDhar> 15 came out in 2015
<OerHeks> Voyage, good trolling on christmas, keep it up.
<AbuDhar> and 14 came out in 2014
<AbuDhar> 16 will come out in 2016 :P
<mrsam_> how can i record my desktop with my sound and my video?
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  byzanz
<Voyage> AbuDhar,  oh its the year in version
<mrsam_> <MonkeyDust>whats that?
<Voyage> OerHeks,  ya, you were very helpful too
<AbuDhar> Voyage: I guess so :P
<Voyage> ok :)
<AbuDhar> it was actually something I just realized lol
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  that's an answer to what you ask
<mrsam_> <MonkeyDust>how can i download it?t
<linuxrunner> mrsam_, i remember giving you help yesterday for trackpad!
<AbuDhar> I forgot to encrypt my home folder.. I forgot to check that option :/ noooooooooo
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  so just for knowhow; why prefer LTS?
<linuxrunner> did you get it working?
<ikonia> mrsam_: the link I gave you explains how to use the package manager earlier
<ikonia> mrsam_: please read it
<AbuDhar> can I encrypt my home folder after install?
<mrsam_> <linuxrunner>yeah can help me but i cant find it :(
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, yes
<ikonia> AbuDhar: yes, but it's a bit of a manual process
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | AbuDhar
<ubottu> AbuDhar: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ikonia> mrsam_: this time - read it
<ikonia> mrsam_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> mrsam_: we will not conitnue to spoon feed you at the level you seem to want
<linuxrunner> mrsam_: can't find what
<AbuDhar> ikonia: thanks.
<mrsam_> ikonia u dont know my problem :) i cant find it in software manager this program ok?
<ikonia> mrsam_: then it's not in the repos
<ikonia> mrsam_: and you need a different product
<AbuDhar> Voyage: do you think 16.04 will be nice?
<mrsam_> <linuxrunner>cant find a botton to diable my mouse'pointer
<cfhowlett> !info byzanz | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: byzanz (source: byzanz): small screencast creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0+git20150701-1 (wily), package size 87 kB, installed size 717 kB
<ikonia> or you need to add a different repo outside the official repos
<ikonia> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> :)
<ikonia> mrsam_: look again, as cfhowlett shows, it's there in the universe repo
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett> tnx u so much
<Voyage> AbuDhar, yes
<cfhowlett> happy2hep
<linuxrunner> mrsam_: you don't have a function key that can disable it?
<AbuDhar> can anyone help me setup a domain to point to my server? :)
<ikonia> AbuDhar: you need a dns provider/server
<ikonia> AbuDhar: the people you registerd the domain with normally offer that service,
<AbuDhar> yeah I have them... so where in my VPS do I add those?
<AbuDhar> in the DO dashboarD?
<AbuDhar> dashboard*
<ikonia> AbuDhar: contact your hosting provider
<ikonia> AbuDhar: and the domain registrar
<mrsam_> <linuxrunner> i wanna do it automaticly
<ikonia> you need to have the domain on public DNS servers
<AbuDhar> yeah they are public :)
<ikonia> AbuDhar: then it's setup and done
<linuxrunner> mrsam_: probably can't
<ikonia> no need to change anything
<AbuDhar> I setup the A record though
<mrsam_> i install byzanz but cant find it between my software
<AbuDhar> I used my servers IP
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, open a terminal: byzanz
<ikonia> AbuDhar: your dns provider will explain/help you configured their DNS
<mrsam_> <linuxrunner> oh tnx
<ikonia> it's not really an ubuntu problem
<AbuDhar> lol.. it was just a bonus question never mind :P
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett> so cant not find
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, then you did not install
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett> i wrote : : sudo apt-get install byzanz
<linuxrunner> <mrsam_>, does the function key work though?
<mrsam_> <linuxrunner> yeah do
<linuxrunner> mrsam_: that's good
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, man byzanz will give instructions
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett> i install it from package manager again..but i cant find it
<ikonia> mrsam_: man byzanz doesn't work ?
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, try byzanz-record test
<mrsam_> <ikonia> no doesnt work
<ikonia> mrsam_: what doesn't work
<mrsam_> cfhowlett><ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14206973/
<skryptkitty> does anyone know how i can download and install tuxcut for ubuntu?
<ikonia> mrsam_: thats not what I told you to do
<MonkeyDust> !find tuxcut
<ikonia> mrsam_: this is going to get tough now
<ubottu> Package/file tuxcut does not exist in wily
<ikonia> mrsam_: if you want to continue to use this channel - follow what people tell you to do, and read what people tell you to do
<ikonia> rather than doing what you want over and over and complaining it doesn't work
<skryptkitty> so i downloaded tuxcut for ubuntu but now it doesnt work it shows the gateway but nothing else
<DannyNL2015> Good evening all ! (and merry x-mas!) , is it possible for me to ask a question about ubuntu installation ?
<mrsam_> <ikonia>u say to me is it word? i give u a link
<MonkeyDust> DannyNL2015  let's hear it, in one line
<skryptkitty> merry axemas
<Bashing-om> !ask | DannyNL2015
<ubottu> DannyNL2015: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> skryptkitty, see the tuxcut help menu for assistance.  it is not an ubuntu program
<mrsam_> <ikonia>it does not work if u can help me,say to me u r way step by step
<skryptkitty> cfhowlett do you know if there is something like it for ubuntu then?
<ikonia> mrsam_: what command did I tell you to run ?
<DannyNL2015> I just got a n3700(M-atx) mobo/cpu combo and i would like to install ubuntu server on it. I have loaded the image up from my usb like i normally do when installing an os. Unfortunately my keyboard stops responding once the installer has loaded. it asks for language (after language select on grub and hitting install). Keyboard is unresponsive
<mrsam_> <ikonia> byzanz?
<ikonia> mrsam_: no
<ikonia> mrsam_: pay attention
<mrsam_> ok
<mrsam_> say again tnx
<MonkeyDust> DannyNL2015  a wireless keyboard?
<cfhowlett> skryptkitty, no idea.  never heard of the program before your mention
<ikonia> mrsam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatingScreencasts
<ikonia> mrsam_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/byzanz-record.1.html
<ikonia> mrsam_: read them
<DannyNL2015> Yes this is a logitech wireless combo, i already tried swapping stick / keyboard connector from usb 3 to usb 2 to check if that was the case
<skryptkitty> its like netcut from acai.com but its for linux
<MonkeyDust> DannyNL2015  use a cabled keyboard during installation, configure wireless after ubuntu is installed
<mrsam_> <ikonia> so i think this not my problem...i want a program that when i record my monitor, can see my selfwith camera inside monitor
<DannyNL2015> @MonkeyDust : i could unhook this usb cabled keyboard and try with that, thank you for your advice , first time i noticed that the keyboard is not working :(
<ikonia> mrsam_: I don't know what you mean
<OerHeks> skryptkitty, their site tuxcut.net is for sale,download is an old 2013 version, i would drop that project
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, vlc
<mrsam_> <ikonia> wait plz
<cfhowlett> skryptkitty, https://askubuntu.com/questions/616449/tuxcut-installed-but-not-running
<skryptkitty> thank you all for your help
<cfhowlett> happy festivus
<skryptkitty> happy yule
<mrsam_> <ikonia> step one : i wanaa a program for my webcam
<ikonia> mrsam_: so you want to record your webcam, not your desktop
<mrsam_> <ikonia> plz answer me step to step at the end of u can understand my problem
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, hey.  simple question.  answer.  do you want to record (1) your DESKTOP or (2) your WEBCAM.  Choose ONE and ONE ONLY.
<ikonia> mrsam_: just ask the channel, you may find it better to use a forum if you're struggling to describe what you want in real time
<ikonia> (eg: ubuntu forums)
<mrsam_> cfhowlett> togheder
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  it's not clear what you want
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I suspect he wants a video edited solution where he's recorded his desktop and he appears in the bottom right on his webcam
<ikonia> mostly done with 2 streams then edited together
<cfhowlett> ikonia, sounds like.  so .. cheese plus record my desktop?
<Voyage> my partitionmanager in kubuntu is not allowing me/gving an option to erase / formate any partitions. Why would that be?
<mrsam_> JUST ANSER TO ME : AUESTION ONE: i want a program to show me inside webcam
<ikonia> cfhowlett: then video edit
<ikonia> Voyage: they are mounted is the most common cause
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, webcam?  cheese
<ikonia> mrsam_: cheese
<ikonia> mrsam_: please don't use caps
<crimewavebangban> i'm getting `Permission denied (publickey).` when trying to `git submodule update --init`. i think it has to do with the fact that ssh-add -l tells me I have no identity. I'm lost.
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: you're missing your keychain in your ssh account, so it can't auth you in git
<mrsam_> <ikonia>cfhowlett> so very tnx now i wanna a program to record my destop with my sound
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: it works the same as ssh you need to unlock your private key
<ikonia> mrsam_: you where given one
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, recordmydesktop
<ikonia> mrsam_: with documentation on how to use it
<ikonia> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/byzanz-record.1.html
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatingScreencasts
<ikonia> I told you to read them earlier
<MonkeyDust> !info recordmydesktop | mrsam_
<ubottu> mrsam_: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu4 (wily), package size 47 kB, installed size 121 kB
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett>i hate record my desktop: i record 2hours but cant save it fasT
<mrsam_> another plz
<ikonia> mrsam_: I gave you another
<ikonia> mrsam_: including documentation on how to use it
<mrsam_> <ikonia> tnx
<FEl> Hi, I got a new Headset with usb sound card, now I struggle at getting the microphone to work, is there a specific help channel for this?
<crimewavebangban> ikonia: now i need to figure out what a keychain is and what unlocking my private key means
<mrsam_> <ikonia>i dont wanT record my desktop .. can i use snagit in linuX?
<ikonia> mrsam_: is there a linux version ?
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: it's a public and private key
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: the public key will be on the git server
<mrsam_> <ikonia>  i dont know have linux version or not
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: have you set all that up ?
<ikonia> mrsam_: then look, why should I look for you ?
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  in a terminal, what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<mrsam_> 15.10
<cfhowlett> FEl, you are in the correct channel
<crimewavebangban> ikonia: i cloned a repo (that's not mine) from github. in the README it tells me to run a script that has `git submodule update --init` in it.
<FEl> ok, thank you: I got the HyperX Cloud2 Headset and it displays as HyperX 7.1 Audio device in my System Settings (2 times in the output and one in input tab), the microphone is not working properly (tested with arecord and under steam now)
<mrsam_> <ikonia> listen me..i creat training clip..so...i want record my destop and my sound and another can see me in a little window on monitor
<mrsam_> with webcam
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, already gave you the solution: record webcam in cheese.  record desktop in recordmydesktop.
<MonkeyDust> mrsam_  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, try and ask there
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, same answer in #ubuntustudio
<FEl> any hints what I am doing wrong or what I can try now?
<mrsam_> cfhowlett>yeah i want do this ok? but i dont like this program> recordmy desktop
<harris> hey
<harris> where can I get a ppd file for hp officejet 150 mobile printer
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, open your ubuntu software center and search for record desktop.  those are your choices.
<Morrwin> I was trying to copy and move an .ISO file from my ubuntu machine to my Windows 10. Does anyone know ubuntu says everything was copied fine yet windows 10 machine doesn't see the file intact?
<mrsam_> <cfhowlett>oh tnx FINISH :)) you can very help me
<crimewavebangban> mrsam_: i good place to find alternative software it github.com
<crimewavebangban> /s/it/is
<cfhowlett> mrsam_, kazam looks like your best selection
<mrsam_> crimewavebangban> is good too tnx
<k00l> merry xmas everyone
<crimewavebangban> ikonia: do you know why a public repo would require I have a public key?
<Guest56994> has anyone experienced problems with the lates update for ubuntu 12.04?
<linuxrunner> merry christmas, k00l
<k00l> anyone able to help a newcomer to linux world? i cant for some reason to select my mobos internal audio as an audio output at all
<ikroox> Merry xmas ^^
<linuxrunner> what distro are you using, k00l?
<k00l> only thing i see is my xonar cards output but the cpu shop that built my cpu forgot to include the stupid floppy cable it needs to work properly
<linuxrunner> what distro?
<k00l> its the finnish remix of 14.04
<cfhowlett> k00l, NO idea what that might be, but it is not an ubuntu flavor.  best your ask the Finns for support.
<k00l> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_Finnish_Remix Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (Finnish Remix)
<tacocat__> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GDgx8d
<tacocat__> iios
<k00l> seems they got an irc chan aswell I'll ask there if they can help me to troubleshoot this problem
<tacocat__> oops* wrong channel sorry guys
<Guest56994> can someone teell me how to get the min,max buttons back in 12.04?
<Abe> Merry Christmas ubuntu guys
<HackerII> u2
<Abe> thank you HackerII
<Voyage> repeat after 1-2 hours: Can anyone help me with installing skype and managing the conflicts at http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<Voyage> sudo partitionmanager is not letting me edit anything, erase reformat etc. mounted or unmounted. I was asked sudo password in start. Whats wronge?
<Voyage> using kubuntu
<passel> hi and merry christmas everyone
<passel> can I plug the hdd with *buntu installed of another pc into any pc?
<passel> someone told me it's possible because all drivers are included in the kernel on linux, is this true?
<Guddu> What is the best way to clone a ex2 or ext3 formatted HDD to a SSD?
<lettuce45> hi, is there any way of watching a flash video under ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> passel, it can be done , but if the hardware is different then you may up with the wrong drivers for the graphics and souindcards for example
<passel> BluesKaj, thanks the graphics card is the same one
<passel> I can figure out getting sound drivers installed I guess
<BluesKaj> lettuce45, make sure you have flashplugin-installer installed
<BluesKaj> passel, then you have a chance to get a desktop, if not make sure you have the boot-repair live media handy
<lettuce45> BluesKaj, already there, but not qupzilla nor firefox nor opera can reproduce the file
<passel> thank you very much
<BluesKaj> lettuce45, which file or url ?
<lettuce45> http://www.mitele.es/series-online/chiringuito-de-pepe/temporada-1/capitulo-10/ <<<<
<lustic> buying a new laptop tomorrow,  sure i'll be here with some kind of problem lol
<OerHeks> lettuce45, works in chrome/html5
<lettuce45> ....
<Morrwin> Guys I gave in. I went back to Windows 10 because of Photoshop/Illustrator and 4k+1200p screen better support. Is there any way I can support ubuntu and the linux community? I'm still running Elementary OS on my notebook and Ubuntu 15.10 on my media server.
<Morrwin> I've also had issues with hardware acceleration in Chrome/Apps flicker on Ubuntu on my AMD card :(
<lustic> i heard there isn't a proper AMD driver for the latest Ubuntu
<Morrwin> I changed it even 14.04.3 lts has issues
<Morrwin> Steam game won't play nice on open source and proprietary drivers made chrome flicker due to hardware acc
<lustic> that's a shame, I'm going to buy a laptop tomorrow and I'm fond of AMD,  not looking forward to installing nvidia drivers cause I've never had to do so before
<Morrwin> Yeah nvidia works perfect
<Ricardus> Happy WHATEVER HOLIDAY OR CELESTIAL EVENT you celebrate!
<Morrwin> both my media server and notebook are nvidia and had zero issues
<lustic> I'm always reading complications on installing the drivers for nvidia,  so, I hope it goes smooth
<Morrwin> I didn't had issues tbh. Just AMD ones gave me issues.
<BluesKaj> lettuce45, try this one , yours fails here too. http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/sea-otter-b-e-1.3380400?cmp=rss
<lustic> sucks, i'm sure a fix will come along in a month of so tho
<lettuce45> BluesKaj, that one works
<BluesKaj> lettuce45, scroll down to see the otter video
<lettuce45> i saw that
<BluesKaj> then it's the website's fault , lettuce45 that yours doesn't play
<lettuce45> ok...
<lustic> video plays for me, just installed chromium on lubuntu, no flash
<BluesKaj> chrome works here too
<BluesKaj> it has flash , which is an upgarded version from the old ones in other browsers
<aotea> Morrwin, I got nvidia and can only speak for myself but I got issues
<lustic> I've always had no problems with AMD but since i read there isn't proper drivers for the latest ubuntu,  tomorrow i'm going to get a laptop with nvidia, i'm real weary about this
<lustic> Never used nvidia before
<ioria> lettuce45, i did this: i installed YouTube All HTML5, then in Preferences i have set Force Html5-test , and now your video it's working in FF . You can try
<lettuce45> ioria, is that a package in synaptic?
<ioria> lettuce45, no, a FF plugin (extension)
<lettuce45> ioria, does that also work with non youtube streams and videos?
<ioria> lettuce45, i have tested with your link ....
<iliv> I disable e-mail reports for unattended-upgrades on 12.04 LTS server but I still keep receiving those. I have //Unattended-Upgrade::Mail and //Unattended-Upgrade::MailOnlyOnError both commented out. There's no daemon process to restart/reload configuration. This server was also rebooted (for a ...
<iliv> ... different reason) but unattended-upgrades still keeps generating e-mail reports every day. What can be wrong here?
<sergey_> hi
<sergey_> need help with 14.04 LTS + new core
<sergey_> Geany and Atom cant work with ftp\sftp
<sergey_> gedit can ((
<ioria> lettuce45, and i'm using the old flashplugin-installer 11
<skryptkitty> does anyone know if there is an alternative to rainmeter for ubuntu
<aotea> skryptkitty, conky
<skryptkitty> i just downloaded conky i just dont know how to use it
<OerHeks> 2300+ pages with conky examples, biggest post on the forum i guess http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2322
<Caleb--> anyone else having full system hangs with 15.10 and intel drivers?
<Caleb--> intel gpu*
<jona> hallo
<jona> ?
<nicomachus> hi jona
<jona> cab you speak (write) German?
<jona> *can
<nicomachus> no, but you can try #ubuntu-de
<sergey_> Geany and Atom cant work with ftp\sftp
<sergey_> any ideas?
<defcon6> sergey_ I do not know how you can get Geany and atom to work over ftp but I can only say that your use case is why someone created Vim.
<sergey_> i use nautilus
<sergey_> nautilus can go to ftp\sftp like local directories
<sergey_> and if open there file in Geany - Geany now shows blank screen
<sergey_> and i`m to old to use vim ((
<crimewavebangban> sergey_: no problem, just use emacs
<sergey_> omg
<defcon6> crimewave lol
<sergey_> is it ubuntu channel or gentoo?
<lulcat> ubuntu apparently
<sergey_> ubuntu is\must be better and more usable Win
<sergey_> and u talking about oldstyle monsters
<crimewavebangban> can anyone try `git clone https://github.com/stenyak/breakbot/; cd breakbot; ./get_libs.sh` to see if they get the same `remote host closed connection` error as me? I would appreciate it so much :)
<defcon6> its hard to use a GUI over the network as you have seen. You best bet is a terminal based editor. Vim is awesome by the way
<crimewavebangban> emacs does gui over the network ...
<sergey_> orly?
<tgm4883> crimewavebangban: no, but if you break that up into 3 commands I might try the one that you get an error on
<defcon6> Sorry I have never used emacs. I have no idea
<sergey_> are u trollin me?
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: at what point did it say "remote host closed connection"?
<ioria> sergey_, i have no problem with geany ... but you have to use sftp://   in nautilus and then edit the file ....
<crimewavebangban> tgm4883: the error is using `./get_libs.sh` when it tries to run `git submodule update --init`
<daftykins> crimewavebangban: why not edit the script and see what it's trying to connect to? :P
<ioria> sergey_, not scp
<crimewavebangban> :P
<sergey_> i didnt have some monthes ago
<sergey_> but i installed 4.x core and now i have
<sergey_> sftp sure
 * Nicusor Hi :>
<sergey_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/738147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738147 in geany (Ubuntu) "can't open gvfs sftp files" [Low,Confirmed]
<sergey_> like this but 14.04 + new core
<ioria> sergey_, then once mounted, you can edit the file with gedit, leafpad, geany .... etc
<sergey_> no!
<sergey_> gedit - works fine not GEany - geany shows blank file
<sergey_> atom opens file but when I try to save it save blank file
<ioria> sergey_, not for me .... i use geany
<sergey_> i did many years ((
<sergey_> is there anything else like Geany or atom.io
<crimewavebangban> so does anyone get the same git error as me?
<tgm4883> sergey_: just to be clear, you would rather switch editors than slightly change how you access the file?
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: you didn't answer any questions about it.
<ioria> sergey_, try again Nautilus -> Connect to Server -> sftp://server/folder , then open the file with geany
<sergey_> i do it
<sergey_> ctrl+L sftp://user@host.com
<sergey_> right click - open in Geany
<crimewavebangban> nicomachus: what were the questions i didn't answer?
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: at what point during that command are you getting the connection refused error? during the git clone or during the script?
<sergey_> or open in -> Geany \ Gedit \Atom
<ioria> sergey_, double-click on Connect to server , then you need the remote folder  mounted....
<sergey_> its mounted
<crimewavebangban> nicomachus: "the error is using `./get_libs.sh` when it tries to run `git submodule update --init`"
<ioria> sergey_, open it with geany... but what kind of file are we talking about ?
<sergey_> php mostly
<sergey_> or xml or css
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: I would suggest opening that script up in a text editor and finding which connection is refusing you.
<datalayer> hello everyone i'm newbie on this i'm so glag to be here
<crimewavebangban> nicomachus: github is refusing me. i'm not sure why.
<SchrodingersScat> datalayer: glag you could make it
<sergey_> ioria, look http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/15/1225/h_1451066592_8241096_fb62d4dbb9.png
<crimewavebangban> nicomachus: did you try to reproduce the errors? the script is 2 lines long.
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: no, I'm not installing a crappy bot onto my machine just to troubleshoot. Looks like that script only has one link, this one: https://oyoyo.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/oyoyo/oyoyo/
<nicomachus> which I can access from a browser.
<sergey_> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/15/1225/h_1451066666_7901720_5c502381c3.png
<sergey_> same file in gedit
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: and that link contains 7 python scripts which you can copy manually.
<datalayer> thank schrodingerscat  anyone known a link for find e-books about smartphones?
<ioria> sergey_, no problem with geany and xml ....
<crimewavebangban> nicomachus: that's not the link that refuses me
<ioria> sergey_, tested with this https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms762271%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: you told me it was refusing the connection during the script run.
<crimewavebangban> it is.
<nicomachus> well that link is the only one in that script.
<nicomachus> see: https://github.com/stenyak/breakbot/blob/master/get_libs.sh
<crimewavebangban> that's the only url but the command `git submodule update --init` probably connects to gh.
<sergey_> ioria, some monthes ago all worked
<crimewavebangban> lol i have the source right here i know that's the only url
<SchrodingersScat> datalayer: that doesn't sound on-topic, this is specifically ubuntu support.  there's !touch for the ubuntu on phones. Can try #ubuntu-offtopic if it's a more general question.
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: well idk what else you want, if you've got the source right there in front of you then look at it.
<ioria> sergey_,  changed something... ? fonts , stuff like that ?
<sergey_> core
<sergey_> kernel
<crimewavebangban> lol i am looking at it. i'm just wondering why gh would refuse my connection
<sergey_> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<nicomachus> github didn't... once the git clone operation is done, you shouldn't be connecting to github anymore.
<ioria> sergey_,  well , tet's try with vim ....  vim scp://remoteuser@server//path/to/document
<sergey_> 4.2.3-040203-generic
<sergey_> but I dont need vim
<SebastianTCL> i am a noob, how can i install this from the terminal? i am on 15.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cwm/5.6-4 thanks
<crimewavebangban> nicomachus: what else would `git submodule update --init` do? it must connect to gh
<crimewavebangban> i'll ask someone else
<ioria> sergey_,  ok  just copy the remote file on your machine , edit, and upload again
<sergey_> its my work - sites
<sergey_> it would be slow process for work hard
<SebastianTCL> i downloaded the file here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/i386/cwm/5.6-4
<sergey_> ioria, http://sourceforge.net/p/geany/bugs/1043/#7341
<SchrodingersScat> !info cwm | SebastianTCL, it's in your repos, shouldn't need to do all that.
<ubottu> SebastianTCL, it's in your repos, shouldn't need to do all that.: cwm (source: cwm): lightweight and efficient window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6-4 (wily), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<sergey_> can this be decision
<sergey_> my Geany is 1.23.1
<crimewavebangban> SebastianTCL: do you know of apt-get?
<SebastianTCL> SchrodingersScat, let me see nemo@ithaka:~$ sudo apt-get cwm[sudo] password for nemo: E: Invalid operation cwm
<sergey_> is there Geany 1.26 in deb?
<daftykins> SebastianTCL: no, sudo apt-get install cwm
<daftykins> 'cwm' is not an apt-get process.
<daftykins> (operation)
<crimewavebangban> SebastianTCL: read some articles about apt-get. it makes it super easy to install a lot of software!
<daftykins> !manual | SebastianTCL
<ubottu> SebastianTCL: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SebastianTCL> it worked
<SebastianTCL> thanks
<OerHeks> sudo apt install ...
<SchrodingersScat> and I have no idea what you do after that
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: why apt vs apt-get?
<OerHeks> that -get is no longer needed.
<ioria> sergey_,  i'm using 23 too... they say FTP without specifying which ftp they are using ... are you using sftp ?
<avis> would someone please ask IdleOne in #ubuntu-offtopic to act more reasonably because it is past noon on Christmas day and the only reason i am silenced is because he would not accept i was the owner of ubuntu
<avis> and i cannot speak
<daftykins> avis: this is not a place to make complaints about op actions, take it to #ubuntu-ops .
<SchrodingersScat> avis: #ubuntu-ops is probably more appropriate
<OerHeks> avis, take that to #ubuntu-ops
<OerHeks> oh
<daftykins> triple teamed :>
<OerHeks> echo on the channel
<SchrodingersScat> jinx
<crimewavebangban> you owe me a spoda
<daftykins> what's a spoda? :)
<crimewavebangban> it's the same thing as prop
<crimewavebangban> some people say spoda prop
<crimewavebangban> or croke
<daftykins> you mean soda pop? :P
<daftykins> crimewavebangban: although it's the season to be polite, i think making no sense is still off the cards ;)
<crimewavebangban> which cards?
<DosTuMai> Usually a black one if I remember correctly.
<crimewavebangban> what's off the cards?
<nicomachus> you are. in the cards of "being on topic"
<daftykins> crimewavebangban: time to be quiet now, if you wouldn't mind.
<Someguy123> important question: why is ubuntu.com HTTP only?
<daftykins> wrong day of the year for that query.
<Kardos> why is that?
<Someguy123> HTTPS is pretty important for distribution sites, I'd rather not get MITM'd trying to download a copy of ubuntu
<daftykins> that's what hashes are for.
<Someguy123> daftykins: without HTTPS, the MITM could modify the hashes on the fly
<daftykins> i think that's way too paranoid talk myself
<Kardos> daftykins, if the hashes are insecurely transmitted the hashes can be edited too
<Someguy123> so the hashes are pointless
<daftykins> no, because the hashes are published...
<daftykins> oh i get what you mean now
<daftykins> upon viewing the file, yeah
<daftykins> i don't really choose to live my life under cover of tinfoil to consider such angles
<Someguy123> all it needs is for the MITM to have a rule to s/ABCD1234/CDEF4677/
<Someguy123> bam
<Kardos> daftykins, ahh, the "pretend the problem doesn't exist" excuse, brilliant
<Someguy123> now you download a fake ubuntu ISO, with a fake hash that matches the site
<Kardos> i hope you don't work at a bank
<Kardos> or anything important for that matter
<frivol> hard core
<ikonia> you can't modify the package hash
<daftykins> Kardos: horses for courses, we're folks online talking about a free OS... not Canonical employees or those at a bank.
<ikonia> or the gpg key the packages are signed with
<Someguy123> ikonia: sure, but you could mislead users into seeing a different GPG key
<ikonia> no you can't
<daftykins> Kardos + Someguy123 i'm sure this point could be raised to the appropriate people if you truly believed in it enough to pursue.
<daftykins> however again, worst day in the year to try and talk about it.
<Kardos> what was a difficult attack 10y ago is commonplace today (google mitmproxy), there's no reason to not employ proper https these days
<ikonia> Kardos: there is no need for https
<ikonia> the packages are signed
<ikonia> and there would be an overhead on servers that is not required, hence why it's not being done
<Kardos> ikonia, we're not talking about updates, we're on ISOs
<Someguy123> where do you even find the signatures, on the ubuntu site I only see the hashes
<Kardos> daftykins, security doesn't matter on christmas? you're an odd guy
<ikonia> what has the iso got to do with anything
<ikonia> its the same concept
<ikonia> the iso's are checksummed
<Kardos> and the checksums transmitted in the clear, ripe for interception
<daftykins> Kardos: no, it is you who is odd... i'm saying everyone is on holiday so you coming here is a waste of time today :)
<ikonia> and are supposed to be distributed by torrent
<proskill> Hi crew
<daftykins> Kardos: we're just volunteers, not folks that can action change, it's quite frankly laughable
<DosTuMai> If checksums don't match, don't use. Why be so paranoid about something that rarely happens, if at all?
<daftykins> but then i suspect you're just trolls trying to get a rise out of us.
<ikonia> if you feel strongly about it, log a bug
<proskill> Hi
<Someguy123> DosTuMai: it can happen quite often, and it's very easy to do, especially over shared wifi
<Someguy123> e.g. at a school, or coffee shop
<ikonia> log a bug
<ikonia> raise your concerns
<proskill> Haters gonna hate
<Kardos> if the checksums can be retrieved over https, that would kill the problem
<ikonia> Kardos: log a bug then
<DosTuMai> ^That.
<daftykins> it actually wouldn't solve the problem, because HTTPS isn't infallible :>
<crimewavebangban> is :> a bird?
<ikonia> daftykins: what does it matter, we are in fantasy land anyway
<DosTuMai> Really, it only matters when you're downloading the torrent, and the checksum changes is something is modified on the file.
<Someguy123> daftykins: it's a brick wall where there would previouslt be pretty much no wall at all
<daftykins> ikonia: true, that
<daftykins> Someguy123: ok well do something about it.
<daftykins> i think you're doo-lally though :)
<sergey_> i updated geany
<proskill> Pimp that code
<Someguy123> daftykins: I don't work at canonical
<sergey_> problem is stiil actual
<ikonia> Someguy123: you can still log a bug with all your concern
<ikonia> it will get reviewed
<proskill> Bug reporting is key
<daftykins> Someguy123: you don't have to, and neither do we.
<proskill> Here go
<daftykins> sergey_: can you describe it in a complete sentence then?
<sergey_> nautilus - open sftp - go to folder - open file in geany
<sergey_> it shows blank screen
<Kardos> Someguy123, actually these guys are right, logging a bug in the bug tracker is less likely to get lost than a few lines here
<sergey_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/1513374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513374 in gvfs "Geany is blank after opening gvfs remote files" [Undecided,New]
<sergey_> thats it!
<proskill> Mad skills
<DosTuMai> And as it's a commercial holiday, it's not likely anyone is sitting here glued to the screen. Bug report, you'll be noticed. =]
<proskill> Any one also in maine hacker club ?
<ikonia> proskill: thats nothing to do with this channel
<proskill> Wow hater
<ikonia> no
<proskill> Ill ask later
<ikonia> proskill: no - don't ask again in this channel
<ikonia> it's not on topic for this channel
<proskill> Hater gonna hate
<DosTuMai> Ask in the correct channel, this is tech support for Ubuntu. =]
<sergey_> how to get geany from 15.10 in 14.04
<proskill> Its a question thats all.
<ikonia> sergey_: you don't
<ikonia> proskill: it's not on topic for this channel - thats all
<proskill> Lol
<ikonia> proskill: so show some respect for the 1700+ other channel members, and don't ask offtopic questions
<ioria> sergey_,  i told you i'm using 23 with no issue
<proskill> Ok ill ask else were
<ikonia> thank you
<proskill> It wasnt off topic
<proskill> Never mind
<sergey_> but my kernel is 4.2.3
<sergey_> yours one is 3.14.xx
<sergey_> isnt it
<proskill> Geez
<ioria> sergey_,  you told before ':my Geany is 1.23.1?, so you are on trusty
<sergey_> yes
<sergey_> trusty + new kernel
<sergey_> i updated kernel separately
<crimewavebangban> can anyone try `git clone https://github.com/stenyak/breakbot/; cd breakbot; ./get_libs.sh` to see if they get the same `Permission denied (publickey)` error as me? I would appreciate it so much :)
<ikonia> how did you update the kenel ?
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: thats not what this channel is here for
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: talk to the maintainers
<ikonia> (of that repo)
<sergey_> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/upgrade-kernel-4-2-ubuntu/
<crimewavebangban> ikonia: so you think it's a problem with their repo and not my public key setup? i think so too.
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: no idea,
<sergey_> http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2015/10/linux-kernel-423-ubuntu.html
<ioria> sergey_,  do you still have a 3.13, or a 3.16  (or 3.19) kernel ?
<sergey_> i have
<ikonia> sergey_: following random url's off the internet is a very bad idea
<ioria> sergey_,  let's try it
<sergey_> but there`s big problem with that kernel
<ikonia> with what kernel ?
<sergey_> my system crushed few times a day in LTS kernel
<sergey_> with 3.13.x
<ikonia> how do you know it's a problem with the kernel ?
<crimewavebangban> but it's blogspot <3 google
<sergey_> i found intel`s undecided bug
<ikonia> how do you know it's a problem with the kernel ?
<sergey_> sec
<sergey_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=267488.0
<sergey_> thats the theme about
<ikonia> I can't speak russian
<Someguy123> ikonia daftykins sergey_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1529280
<Someguy123> done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529280 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu site and release domain lacks SSL" [Undecided,New]
<Someguy123> Tor is a great example of an issue
<daftykins> Someguy123: that's nice, now we're still not employees :)
<sergey_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80199
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 80199 in DRM/Intel "[hsw] GPU HANG: ecode 0:0x85dffffd stuck on render ring" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<sergey_> this was the bug
<Someguy123> daftykins: just incase anyone cared :P
<crimewavebangban> what does :P mean?
<ikonia> sergey_: are you getting those error messages in your syslog ?
<crimewavebangban> I see it everywhere
<sergey_> yes
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: and you're using 14.04 ?
<ikonia> crimewavebangban: oops, sorry
<ikonia> sergey_: and you're using 14.04
<sergey_> yes
<nicomachus> crimewavebangban: it's an emoticon. please stay on-topic here.
<ikonia> sergey_: so the hardware enablement stack (HWE) should upgrade your kernel to a supported version
<daftykins> Someguy123: although your point could do with bolstering, by stating how other common distros do have this in place (as i just looked up). Also, requiring just a certificate is a huge over-simplification - the web servers would consume more resources to provide this too
<sergey_> i upgrade kernel to 4.2.3 - so problem with GPU solved
<sergey_> but problen with Geany become
<ikonia> you've upgraded to the mainline kernel package
<ikonia> thats not solving a problem
<sergey_> but now i have no GPU bug
<sergey_> some monthes
<Someguy123> daftykins: AFAIK, SSL doesn't do much to resources these days
<Someguy123> daftykins: updated
<diegoviola> is it safe to update ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10?
<ikonia> the process works fine
<ioria> sergey_,  in your link (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80199) , there are people using 3.10, or .14 or .15 ... not the officials
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 80199 in DRM/Intel "[hsw] GPU HANG: ecode 0:0x85dffffd stuck on render ring" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<LJSeinfeld> Happy Holidays :)  --Trying to figure out how to start (and respawn) a virtualbox VM via upstart...   my  conf file passes syntax check, but doesn't actually start the VM... if I check the service, it always stays stopped/waiting.   conf file here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14208212/
<sergey_> but I had same bug
<sergey_> its common for all linux
<LJSeinfeld> if I run the command in the terminal the VM starts fine
<diegoviola> will it work fine if I update?
<diegoviola> 15.04 > 15.10
<ioria> sergey_,  it's just geany or all the g-text editor ?
<sergey_> geany and atom have bug
<sergey_> gedit doent
<sergey_> atom = https://atom.io
<ioria> sergey_, looks nice ...  gedit  works ?
<haydro> hello i have backbox and armitageis not have my ip
<LJSeinfeld> I'm kinda struggling with learning the upstart syntax (or making sense of it)
<ikonia> haydro: ask the backbox support guys for help, we don't support it here
<sergey_> gedits works fine
<BlackFate> diegoviola, depends. Will your network connection go down during the upgrade?
<sergey_> and sometimes geany works
<BlackFate> diegoviola, will the power go out?
<sergey_> rare but can be - i cant understand when
<diegoviola> no
<BlackFate> diegoviola, how do you know :) ?
<diegoviola> I know everything
<haydro> are backbox have packetge managment
<ikonia> haydro: ask backbox support
<BlackFate> diegoviola, then you should know if you are going to have issues with the upgrade :)
<ioria> sergey_, use gedit then,  maybe with some xml plugins, but in my opinion you have the wrong kernel ....
<diegoviola> JK
<ikonia> we don't support it here
<sergey_> gedit is too easy
<diegoviola> don't support what?
<OerHeks> !backbox > haydro
<ubottu> haydro, please see my private message
<ioria> sergey_, add plugins ... https://launchpad.net/gedit-xmltools
<diamonds> I set up a "droplet" on digital ocean for a blog platform called ghost
<sergey_> gedit cant collapse function, no LESS support and so on
<haydro> where is backbox  support
<daftykins> diamonds: right...?
<ikonia> haydro: read their website
<diamonds> there's a user called ghost but with no homedir and I can't seem to `su` to that user
<sergey_> i use Eclipse mostly, but sometimes I need liteweight but powerful editor
<diamonds> anyway the application files are set up with that user as the owner
<diamonds> I wish to use SSHFS to mount that directory locally
<LJSeinfeld> can anyone help me troubleshoot a custom upstart script?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14208212/    It should be fairly simple, but I'm missing something.. :(
<daftykins> diamonds: so own the document root of your chosen web server as www-data:www-data ; then add your user to the 'www-data' group.
<diamonds> I set a password for that user, also created a home dir & copied my ssh key from root ~/.ssh/authorized_keys to `ghost`s homedir
<lbillywoodsii> does anyone know how to change the zoom settings for your desktop?  Not the browser but the desktop?  Way too big, don't know what changed it.
<LJSeinfeld> i guess technically it would be called an upstart job...
<daftykins> lbillywoodsii: go into the display settings and change the scale
<diamonds> daftykins, the issue is ssh'ing as ghost doesn't work properly
<diamonds> I can connect but it immediately disconnects me
<lbillywoodsii> I can't find display settings to change the scale
<daftykins> diamonds: ah you were quite vague in your explanation, we didn't need to know anything else then - just "SSH drops" :)
<daftykins> lbillywoodsii: are you using ubuntu with the normal unity desktop, or something else?
<diamonds> heh, me neither :p
<ioria> sergey_, as i said before, i'm on trusy with 3.16, geany .23, and it's working with sftp+nautilus ....
<daftykins> lbillywoodsii: it's called monitors no?
<diamonds> it connects, outputs the normal SSH connect screen, then: "Connection to webzone closed."
<diamonds> (I called the host "webzone" locally)
<haydro> ya wlad l9a7ab
<daftykins> diamonds: just to be sure, you are just using just a normal terminal with ssh to the DO droplet's IP?
<sergey_> ioria, no decision ((
<diamonds> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> diamonds: ask someone on a different internet connection to confirm it's unreliable for them, too.
<diamonds> also noteable: connecting with ssh_key works for root but not for `ghost`
<sergey_> update to 15.10 will be right decision?
<ikonia> root should not respond to ssh
<daftykins> diamonds: but to be quite honest this is a support issue for you to contact DO about, it's not our responsibility.
<lbillywoodsii> thank you sooooo much!!!! Much obliged!
<daftykins> ikonia: it's the DO default - you create a VM and it emails you root login
<sergey_> or better wait until 16.04?
<ikonia> it has no key, no password and is disabled in the sshd_config
<ikonia> so then it's a bodged ubuntu insall
<ikonia> and the "DO" people should support it
<ioria> sergey_,  you cannot upgrade an entire system just for geany.... come on ....
<diamonds> ikonia, are you talking to me?
<ikonia> just in general
<ikonia> but if you're using a basterdised ubuntu - yes
<haydro> where is backbox  support
<ikonia> haydro: read their website
<ikonia> haydro: we are not backbox help
<diamonds> ikonia, I don't _want_ to ssh as root, that's why I'm going thru this rigamarole :p
<ikonia> diamonds: but they modify ubuntu's default config - so they can help you set it up how you want
<ikonia> diamonds: who konws what else they change, so they can support their custom build
<diamonds> I am guessing there's just some change to sshd conf rejecting other users or something
<ikonia> diamonds: you have no idea what they have changed
<ikonia> diamonds: so ask them/use their support
<LJSeinfeld> on a side note... I have a user spamming me with IM's about converting to his religion...
<ikonia> LJSeinfeld: join #ubuntu-ops and tell us about it
<LJSeinfeld> how does one block that on IRC.. (i'm using Textual)  -- I'm sure it's a bot
<ikonia>  /ignore, but will us in #ubuntu-ops so we can stop it in the channel
<diamonds> LJSeinfeld, I mentioned it in #freenode, snowyhippo is looking into it maybe
<LJSeinfeld> is there a way to permanently ignore this person/bot?
<LJSeinfeld> I'm kinda new-ish to the nuts and bolts of irc...
<ikonia> LJSeinfeld: /ignore is the command
<IdleOne> LJSeinfeld: much more nuts than bolts
<daftykins> LJSeinfeld: ask in #freenode for more, as this is OS support, not IRC ;)
<nchambers> IdleOne, ba dum tiss
<diamonds> daftykins, yeah, it was just targeting users in here for some reason it seems
<daftykins> diamonds: what was? a spam bot? yeah common occurence, no need to talk about it.
<LJSeinfeld> (accidentally clicked back to this window... sorry)
 * diamonds nods
<ikonia> no problem
<LJSeinfeld> anyone got a sec to take a crack at my upstart issue?  I don't understand why getting a VM to start and stop gracefully with the host OS is so freaking hard. ..
<wuschLOR> hi there i just did a biosupdate and now my brightness keys (x220) an not working anymore
<wuschLOR> does sombody have any suggestions
<daftykins> wuschLOR: what did you apply the update for?
<wuschLOR> had a new wificard and it wasn whitelisted
<daftykins> ah right
<wuschLOR> stupid lenovo
<daftykins> wuschLOR: tried a good power drain? pulling the mains and battery then holding power for a bit?
<wuschLOR> oh right i didn't do that good idea see you in 5 minutes
<sledgemount> Ok, ladies and gents what is a good VPN to use that isn't just bloatware?
<daftykins> OpenVPN
<sledgemount> That's the best one?
<nchambers> don't you setup openvpn on like a server?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> i have one on a DO VPS as it goes
<ikonia> sledgemount: you understand how subjetective the question is you are asking
<ikonia> sledgemount: why dont you try some and see what you're like instead of making wild statements like bloatware
<OpenSorce> Anyone wanna look at my boot-repair paste and see why my wife's laptop won't boot either of it's last two updated kernels? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14202773/
<OpenSorce> Ubuntu 14.04 btw
<ikonia> define won't boot ?
<ikonia> was this the grub prompt problem ?
<OpenSorce> ikonia, yes. grub> or grub rescue>
<sledgemount> True, I need a good free VPN that will kill it's session if the VPN dies.
<ikonia> sledgemount: pretty much every vpn does that
<OpenSorce> I fix it using the liveusb and then it just power cycles on the latest two kernel
<ikonia> OpenSorce: how do you fix it ?
<ikonia> that may give us an idea of the problem
<OpenSorce> My last fix I tried boot-repair
<macguges> Does anyone here use Solaar with Logitech peripherals?  I'm at a loss to pair a new device to a Unifying Receiver.
<sledgemount> So what's a good one that's simple to use?
<ikonia> sledgemount: did you not see "openvpn" ?
<ikonia> there are many
<ikonia> try them, see what you like
<daftykins> sledgemount: it'll never be easy to run your own, services exist out there that you can pay/ sign up to - really depends what you're trying to achieve.
<OpenSorce> ikonia, chroot method. This one basically: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<ikonia> OpenSorce: so you find a grub install fixes it, but each kernel update breaks it
<OpenSorce> ikonia, no even the grub install won't make the latest kernels boot. it just power cycles until you choose an older kernel
<OpenSorce> but it gets me back the grub menu instead of a prompt
<John[Lisbeth]> I am having trouble putting Ubuntu on a USB
<daftykins> tell us what you tried and what software you used
<daftykins> then what went wrong
<sledgemount> I'm going full fledged and calling it a bad download image. Happened to me.
<John[Lisbeth]> I download vanilla ubuntu 14, I believe it was 14.04 64 bit
<John[Lisbeth]> I used unetbootin to put it on a usb, and unetbootin kept complaining that there was not enough room on the USB
<daftykins> John[Lisbeth]: can you answer the questions in full on a single line?
<OpenSorce> ikonia, this is an older machine with a centrino core duo proc. Maybe it's like my old machine with the Transmeta Crusoe proc and simply can't run newer kernels...
<daftykins> how big is your flash drive?
<John[Lisbeth]> 8 gb
<John[Lisbeth]> the other one was 32 gb
<OpenSorce> btw Merry Christmas to all who observe it :-)
<daftykins> that's plenty of space for a standard ~1GB ubuntu ISO to go on, are you using Windows to prepare this?
<John[Lisbeth]> Yes
<OpenSorce> John[Lisbeth], did you try formatting the usb drive first?
<John[Lisbeth]> I tried right clicking and hitting format
<OpenSorce> John[Lisbeth], formatted with what file system? NTFS or Fat32?
<John[Lisbeth]> I think it only gave the option fo vfat or ntfs
<OpenSorce> John[Lisbeth], which did you choose?
<John[Lisbeth]> I did not choose ntfs
<John[Lisbeth]> Nvm I chose fat32
<daftykins> John[Lisbeth]: that approach won't help, i would suggest wiping the disk fully via Windows' command line utility, 'diskpart'
<John[Lisbeth]> I have cygwin installed
<John[Lisbeth]> with a few linux tools
<daftykins> i wouldn't consider that useful personally
<OpenSorce> John[Lisbeth], okay good. Unetbootin has failed me before the solution was to reformat the drive (not quick format) and rerun Unetbootin
<daftykins> native tools are just dandy
<OpenSorce> daftykins, which approach won't help?
<Linuxerist> Has anyone found any particular good setup (DE/WM, etc). to use with a tablet? I'm running on an x86 tablet currently running Ubuntu. I thought Unity would be more touch friendly based on its appearance.
<OpenSorce> Linuxerist, my wife's machine is a tablet/laptop with some customization it's run lxde quite well.
<daftykins> Linuxerist: #ubuntu-touch would be the place for the default
<Linuxerist> OpenSorce: This is not a convertible, but a tablet with a dock and a bluteooth keyboard. I want a way to use it well as just a tablet.. have been unsatisfied with keyboard options and support in Unity. Is LXDE better with gesture support and such?
<iliv> I disable e-mail reports for unattended-upgrades on 12.04 LTS server but I still keep receiving those. I have //Unattended-Upgrade::Mail and //Unattended-Upgrade::MailOnlyOnError both commented out. There's no daemon process to restart/reload configuration. This server was also rebooted (for a ...
<iliv> ... different reason) but unattended-upgrades still keeps generating e-mail reports every day. What can be wrong here?
<wuschLOR> daftykins: didn't work :(
<Linuxerist> daftykins: is that targed at ARM tablets? This tablet has an i5.
<OpenSorce> Linuxerist, no but's very customizable. She doesn't use gestures at all. Perhaps you'll want to try to channel that daftykins suggested :-)
<daftykins> Linuxerist: don't think so, topic should answer that
<daftykins> wuschLOR: mmm, i suppose the problem now is there are no logs to compare to. can you share "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<wuschLOR> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.16.0-57-generic root=/dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Linuxerist> OpenSorce: Gotcha. My wife has a convertible (Thinkpad X220) where she only uses the touchscreen for drawing and artwork. But I need to be able to use the tablet well without a mouse.
<daftykins> wuschLOR: try adding one of those boot params like "backlight=vendor"
<daftykins> (add it as a one time thing at boot to test)
<OpenSorce> Linuxerist, yeah the touch part I got working just fine. Not sure about gestures and such though.
<ikonia> OpenSorce: older cpu should be fine
<ikonia> the fact that it drops to the grub prompt is more disturbing than the lack of boot
<OpenSorce> ikonia, it alternates. some failures drop me to grub> some to grub rescue>
<ikonia> OpenSorce: both are equally concerning
<wuschLOR> daftykins: can't add it - allways says the file has been changed
<OpenSorce> ikonia, I've done tests on the hdd and memory, not seeing any issue there and of course it runs fine on the older kernel
<ikonia> OpenSorce: the drop back to the grub prompt is before the kernel, so the kernel update maybe more the cause, rather than the problem
<ikonia> OpenSorce: do the initrd's for the new kernels exist ?
<daftykins> wuschLOR: no you edit /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub" - but that's a *permanent* change, you can just try once on boot first by editing GRUB once
<OpenSorce> ikonia, yes. Well after the failed update they do. After I get the grub menu back I generally purge them and try again.
<ikonia> OpenSorce: I don't think your problem is the actual kernel,
<OpenSorce> ikonia, what are you thinking it is?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: I'm not sure, but getting the grub prompt is before the kenrel, so something is wrong "there"
<ikonia> eg: updating the grub application to look at the wrong config file, the missing pre-boot initrd something like that
<wuschLOR> daftykins: so just put backlight=vendor in there update and restart ? right ?
<wuschLOR> never played there ;)
<daftykins> wuschLOR: yeah if you insist on making it permanent
<SourceSlayer> Hello
<SourceSlayer> I have an Android phone, and I was wondering if it were possible to do audio i/o through my USB to my phone?
<ikonia> SourceSlayer: depends if there is an android app that will listen for audio on USB
<daftykins> SourceSlayer: so hear your computers' audio from headphones plugged into your phone?
<SourceSlayer> daftykins: Yeah
<daftykins> is your computers headphone socket broken?
<wuschLOR> daftykins: no changes
<SchrodingersScat> SourceSlayer: if you're listening to files that are on your pc, probably easier to setup openssh-server and use an app to access/mount the sftp on your phone.
<ioria> wuschLOR, you are just interested in brightness or make your laptop key working  ? in the frist case may i suggest this ? http://www.linuxpathfinder.com/install-brightness-controller-in-linux-mint/     After you can set a Custom shortcut ....
<daftykins> wuschLOR: which model Lenovo is it?
<daftykins> wuschLOR: can you show another "cat /proc/cmdline" to confirm it was applied?
<SourceSlayer> daftykins: Sorry, no, I just don't have bluetooth and would rather everything go through one source.
<SourceSlayer> SchrodingersScat: Is there any guides to setting up sftp/openssh for beginners?
<wuschLOR> ioria:  my brighness keys were working just fine untill the bios update
<daftykins> SourceSlayer: oh, seems very exotic a use case to me.
<ioria> wuschLOR, i see
<wuschLOR> daftykins: x220
<SourceSlayer> daftykins: Yeah, I have to do a lot of walking and sitting occasionally, and my laptop doesn't have bluetooth. :\
<SchrodingersScat> SourceSlayer: sudo apt-get install openssh-server ; uses the same username/password as your account.
<wuschLOR> daftykins: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.16.0-57-generic root=/dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<SchrodingersScat> how long is the usb cable then? O_o
<daftykins> wuschLOR: doesn't look like it got added then; can you share /etc/default/grub on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<wuschLOR> done
<daftykins> wuschLOR: you need to share the link here
<Caleb--> is anyone experiencing system freezes with 15.10? i used to get Xorg reboots, but after some recent kernel update i'm now getting total freezes which force me to reboot. didn't get this with 15.04
<nathan> any devs interested in coding a p2p apt or apt-proxy
<nathan> or apt-mirror
<aotea> Caleb--, I'm getting freezes but it usually comes back in lower res, seemingly forgetting nvidia drivers.
<nathan> if all the current mirrors use it plus every user we'll all max connection
<Caleb--> aotea, i'm on intel
<aotea> Maybe just something with the 15.10 version then, I haven't been able to fully pinpoint my issue, Caleb--
<daftykins> Caleb--: boot an older kernel and see if it's fine?
<nathan> let me rephrase any devs keen to help i have funds
<Caleb--> daftykins, that's a good idea
<Caleb--> will older kernels be available in the boot menu?
<daftykins> yep if you haven't run autoremove
<Caleb--> i have :/
<daftykins> Caleb--: confirm you have some on with "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<daftykins> Caleb--: ok, what've you got now? (uname -r)
<Caleb--> the dpkg command lists a few kernels
<daftykins> Caleb--: do they have "ii" beside though?
<daftykins> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.22.24 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
<RaptorJesus> Merry Raptormas!
<daftykins> so you should be on 4.2.0-22 - so try anything earlier
<Caleb--> i'm currently on 4.2.0-22-generic.   yes, i do have "ii" next to a few 4.2 ones and one 3.19.0-31-generic
<Caleb--> i'll try it next time i get a hang
<daftykins> Caleb--: cool. you can edit /etc/default/grub to set a new default of course
<Caleb--> thanks
<daftykins> 0 would be the latest normal, so 2 should be one older normal, 4 the next... and so on
<bicket_> Hello I made a Video with Openshot. The Result is a .dvd file. does this file work in a regular DVD player or do I have to convert the file into a different format. because I want to burn this Video File to a blank DVD. ? like I said it's a .dvd format or should I convert it into an mpeg2 format? thanks in advance
<Mendon> what distribution of linux do you run?
<geppo> ciao
<root123id> hello world!
<Mendon> hello root123id!
<Mendon> bicket_: what distribution of linux you run?
<bicket_> Mendon: Ubuntu
<Mendon> what desktop enviroment? kde? unity? xfice?
<asad_> Is there a way to pipe stdout to the clipboard?
<bicket_> I need to know if this is the right Format
<EriC^^> asad_: xsel
<EriC^^> command | xsel
<bicket_> Mendon: This is not important to my question
<Mendon> ok
<daftykins> bicket_: i've never heard of a .dvd , read up on the software and check what it's outputting.
<asad_> EriC^^, oh thanks. there's no built in way though?
<EriC^^> asad_: and command | xsel -b
<Mendon> I never have either myself
<EriC^^> ( for the ctrl+shift+v clipboard )
<daftykins> Mendon: run "file filename.dvd" on it
<Mendon> bicket_: can you convert it to mpeg2 or can't you?
<bicket_> daftykins: It is playing in VLC like a regular Video File. But I'm not sure if it will in a DVD player. Does somebody uses Openshot and has more information? daftykins: would you convert the file into mpeg2 or just burn the .dvd file?
<daftykins> mpeg2 is a CODEC not a file type, so the angle is moot right now.
<asad_> EriC^^, Okay so I've made an alias. alias copy='xsel -ib' ...
<daftykins> Mendon: sorry i got myself confused on who was asking :P
<bicket_> Mendon: I didn't try to convert it yet
<Mendon> I noticed! that's fine, daftkins
<daftykins> bicket_: run "file" on the .dvd file
<Mendon> bicket_: you might want to try
<bicket_> daftykins: I didn't understand what you mean
<daftykins> bicket_: open a terminal, run "file /path/to/file.dvd"
<bicket_> daftykins: ok do you want the output?
<Mendon> daftykins: he's probabley scared of gett ing a terminal illness :)
<daftykins> yeah via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Mendon: :D
<daftykins> that was good!
<Iresf> i have done anything to set ANDROID_HOME but it doesnt set   please help me
<asad_> where's the best place to place aliases? .bashrc?
<abra0> am i the only one who OneGOD is spamming?
<daftykins> Iresf: try ##android
<bicket_> daftykins: it says "MPEG sequence, v2, program multiplex" so it seems to be an mpeg2 file. why does it say .dvd
<Mendon> just because it s a mpeg sequense don't mean its an mpeg file
<daftykins> bicket_: read the manual for the software to find out? :)
<daftykins> yeah .VOB which is standard for DVD, is a container format - so likely that file won't work
<bicket_> daftykins: so you don't know eiter .. :/
<Mendon> daftykins: very manual way of doing it
<daftykins> bicket_: i'm not willing to look it up for you, this is your task.
<Mendon> daftykins: not everyone likes manual labor
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to fix http://imgur.com/a08n9gc horrible fonts in 9/10 ubuntu apps ?
<daftykins> Mendon: are you trying to say that i should be looking it up for this user? good luck with that :)
<Voyage> Is it ok to use ppas like sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk-r/ppa and install jdk8 in ubuntu lts 14.04?
<bicket_> daftykins: I will. I will probably end up converting it again. but thank you for the reply anyway
<daftykins> bicket_: i'd be willing to bet the software has options
<Voyage> what harm can a ppa like that give?
<Mendon> daftykins: didn't say you liked manual labor either! :)
<daftykins> Voyage: PPA's safety is at your own discretion
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bicket_> daftykins: like I said I used Openshot and I chose the DVD Format as output
<daftykins> yeah so look into other options
<daftykins> like i said :)
<neredsenvy> It's like something is making text super crisp and some fonts just don't display right. Look at the breacrums bar super thin font, or the namespace keyword in code editor.
<Mendon> oh, i guess bicket_ got a terminal illnes. "lost terminal"
<Voyage> When is openjdk8 most likely to be supported in lts 14.04?
<daftykins> not soon
<Iresf> i have done anything to set ANDROID_HOME but it doesnt set   please help me
<Voyage> daftykins,  who owns ppa:openjdk-r/ppa and how can I know if its trust worthy?
<Voyage> daftykins,  why not?
<Mendon> Iresf: this is ubuntu channel
<daftykins> Voyage: versions only tend to change with new releases
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> daftykins,  who owns ppa:openjdk-r/ppa and how can I know if its trust worthy?
<daftykins> you already asked that
<daftykins> look it up.
<Voyage> ok
<Mendon> voyage, you were on yesterday!
<daftykins> (s)he's on daily asking the same things
<Voyage> Mendon,  yesterday?
<Voyage> daftykins,  like?
<Mendon> Yup!
<Voyage> daftykins,  what did I asked same today? Mendon
<Voyage> I didnt asked about ppa yesterday
<Voyage> did I?
<Mendon> Don't remember exactly
<Voyage> Mendon,  then why did you said 'ya"
<Mendon> had something to do with network though!
<Voyage> daftykins,  you?
<Mendon> Voyage, remember i told U 2 change your nick so we would listen to you?
<daftykins> haha
<Mendon> You kept incessantly asking quesitons and finally someone listened to you
<daftykins> alright calm down folks.
<Mendon> ok
<Voyage> Mendon,  I heard you the first time. Let me rephrase, I heard your suggestion the first time.
<Mendon> voyage, what do you mean
 * Voyage people are unprofessional when they pass personal comments on behaviour
<Voyage> Mendon,  #english?
<ikonia> Voyage: I asked you to stop this yesterday - please stop
<ikonia> Voyage: focus on your problems only
<Mendon> voyage: let's join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> lets not
<ikonia> he's gone
<ahmet> selam
<ahmet> raspberry pi 2 ile baglanmaktayim
<Mendon>  
<MWM> Ive got a drive that cant hold a filesystem.  Passes badblocks though, and is seeming to run fine in windows.  Is it possible that this drive is good?
<daftykins> ahmet: english only
<ahmet> okay
<MWM> passed chkdsk in windows as well (no its not in an external enclosure this time) loses its formatting everytime in lubuntu 15.10 though
<daftykins> MWM: have you spoken of this one before?
<Mendon> MwM: did you reformat?
<daftykins> the 're' prefix is redundant
<MWM> daftykins:  no this is yet a different problem
<lustic> Happy whatever everybody cerebrates
<daftykins> MWM: i'm convinced you are setting up a small IT support company and are having us consult for free
<MWM> Mendon: wiped it down with every linux utility I could drag out of google and gave it a thourog reformat
<afghan> ok
<daftykins> "loses its' formatting" means what?
<haydro> what zebi
<MWM> daftykins: Im sure you are joking but just in case you arent:  I bought a set of used drives for NAS is all.  had problems with the big ones in the external
<daftykins> MWM: used? so you don't care about the data you'll put on it? :S
<MWM> "loses"  means I format to ext4 and it completes but has an error with mounting on the next reboot, and has no formatting
<haydro> what is zebi
<haydro> what is zebi
<haydro> what is zebi
<haydro> what is zebi
<daftykins> haydro: get lost
<tgm4883> Not sure I'd want to put used spinning drives in my NAS
<afghan> MwM: do you do complete format or do you do do only surface (quick) format?
<MWM> daftykins: its a home system, cost was more important than integrity, plus you can see Im new to this stuff so I cant see spending a mint
<ahmet> are there any programs for view inside of linux disk image on windows
<daftykins> ridiculous dude, spend little and you'll have more problems and end up spending more to fix the issues that will come up
<tgm4883> MWM: new drives don't cost a "mint"
<haydro> daftykins are you morocco
<afghan> there is such a syberlink utility, amhet
<haydro> what is zebi
<afghan> i mean cyberlink
<daftykins> haydro: you're ignored now.
<MWM> afghan:  however gparted and kde partition manager do it
<haydro> r
<haydro> what
<afghan> they don't do deap format
<ahmet> hmm
<haydro> daftykins whay????????
<zed_> haydro
<MWM> storage is at an all time low as far as I can tell, but I still opted for the used drives.  I think I might get new ones for the next go around though :)
<afghan> haydro, yOUR ANONNOYING
<haydro> sorry but what zebi
<zed_> morocan everywhere
<afghan> what do you mean, haydro
<haydro> hhhhhh
<MWM> afghan:  whatabout sgdisk ?  does it do a deep format?  I tried that one as well
<haydro> i like you man
<haydro> maen
<daftykins> 'deep format' is mumbo jumbo.
<tgm4883> MWM: spinning drives, specifically ones that have been used in storage devices in the past, tend to have a shorter lifespan
<haydro> zed thank you
<ubuntu-mate> Hi
<afghan> hi
<ahmet> hi
<ubuntu-mate> sup
<afghan> su[
<zed_> haydro kolna mgharba
<haydro> zed wafi a3xiri
<MWM> well deep format is done at the factory, but there is a long version that seems to work better.... but I nly know how to do it in windows
<haydro> fine 3ayex nta
<zed_> 3aych ffes
<zed_> onta
<haydro> larache
<haydro> hhhhh
<afghan> zed_ and haydro, get out of here
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> wha's up
<ikonia> ahh
<zed_> mzn
<zed_> amal had khona
<MWM> tgm4883:  the goal is to get comfotable with the basics of usage on less expensive hardware --- the wallet is more mistake tolerant on used :D
<afghan> ikonia, there is strife
<ingemar> ss
<haydro> zed doz personnel osifet liya msg
<MWM> I had considered a small SSD for the OS itself but am still foggy on the partition format with LVM.  For instance when I installed to a blank HDD I had 3 partitions created.  I know one was swap
<ikonia> MWM: partition format with lvm ?
<MWM> ikonia:  you see?  foggy.  when I did a fresh install, there were 3 partitions created.  1 swap and the others 2 were labled LVM
 * tgm4883 doesn't use LVM
<ikonia> MWM: what's the problem though ?
<MWM> ikonia: I was just discussing why I had chosen not to use a small SSD for my OS : because I was foggy on how the install actually worked or how much space I would need
<phunysanta> If you don't know how to use LVM, I wouldn't recommend using it.
<MWM> ikonia:  my problem lies with a HDD that willl not seem to stay formatted no matter what tools I use
<MWM> I chose to use LVM because I read that it was "easier to resize partitions and take snapshots" or some such
<MWM> phunysanta:  is it possible to remove LVM without a complete reinstallation?
<phunysanta> if you don't know why you would need it, I wouldn't recommend using it either.
<phunysanta> it's possible, but would involve knowing how lvm works, and using a livecd/liveusb
<MWM> phunysanta:  from what I read of it it seems I would need it to expand the size of my OS partition and to take snapshots
<MWM> but if it requires more knowledge than how to use a keyboard, I will save it for a different day :)
<k1l_> MWM: LVM got good intentions but adds a layer of issues. so its making a system more complex.
<phunysanta> MWM: unfortunately I cannot dedicate the time required to walk you through that right now.  Family over.  But someone else is more than welcome.
<phunysanta> Sorry 😞
<tgm4883> Doesn't LVM allow you to resize a filesystem that is online?
<MWM> no worries phunysanta Ill just keep that in mind for my next install.  thank you for the tip
<nerma> trying to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 hardy to newer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Hardy , changed those repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com since they are not working. on do-release-upgrade I get I get an error like: DistUpgradeMain.py:102: Warning: 'with' will become a reserved keyword in Python 2.6
<daftykins> nerma: waste of time, clean install and migrate your data
<Ben64> nerma: you'd be much much better off installing 14.04 fresh
<trixi> hello
<k1l_> nerma: you waited that long that 10.04 (the next LTS after 8.04) is EOL too.
<k1l_> i suggest a clean 12.04 or 14.04 install, too. not worth dealing with the issues that a 2times EOL LTS upgrade brings.
<tgm4883> seriously, install fresh
<nerma> Would have done a fresh install if it was my own box, trying to help out a friend and unsure if I'd like to setup his whole system since I dont know what he runs or his config
<nerma> So no easy way to upgrade?
<daftykins> nerma: said friend doesn't have this thing online right?
<daftykins> we're telling you it'd be a waste of time
<daftykins> set up a new one, then copy over the data
<tgm4883> Just because you reinstall, doesn't mean you have to wipe his home directory
<Ben64> nerma: and it might cause more problems than a fresh install
<nerma> daftykins: it's been offline for years I believe
<daftykins> good stuff!
<trixi> I have a little issue: I'm dualbooting Ubuntu and Windows on my work laptop, but I wasn't the one who set it up and now I'd need to log in to Win, but they forgot to make me a user account
<MonkeyDust> trixi  that's for ##windows
<trixi> do you guys know if there's a way to make a user account from Ubuntu?
<nerma> http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<nerma> or something like that
<MonkeyDust> trixi  you want a remote login to windows?
<nerma> Thanks Ben64 , daftykins. Will try to convince him to do a clean install
<daftykins> nerma: is it a physical box run from home, do you know?
<nerma> yes, it is
<daftykins> ah, yeah backup and nuke time
<daftykins> should be easy depending on what it does
<nerma> Think he's been using it as a files, vpn and http server
<trixi> MonkeyDust, actually I think I'm gonna do it another way so don't mind me please
<OneM_Industries> So, I have a machine that has 3 primary partions already, and I want to install ubuntu. How do I make it install inside of an extended partition?
<trixi> thank you, bye
<nerma> Will see if I can figure out how to backup most of his files and do a clean setup for him.
<nerma> Thanks
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: just make the partitions it needs inside the extneded partition
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so an EXT4 partition inside that partition?
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: just treat anything inside the extened partition the same as you would a primary partition
<OneM_Industries> Ok,
<OneM_Industries> So, if I made a linux-swap partition before installing ubuntu, would it recognize and use it?
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: it will use it if you tell it to
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<Massrawy> Anyone familiar with the application OpenNote from FoxUSA on github ?
<Ben64> no
<afghan> no
<Massrawy> any other recommendation you may have equivalent to it ?
<afghan> what does it do?
<SebastianTCL> I installed enlightenment desktop but didn't like it, how can I get rid of it
<MonkeyDust> SebastianTCL  how did you install it?
<afghan> on top of what distro?
<k1l_> SebastianTCL: remove enlightenment and use another desktop you like better
<SebastianTCL> I am already using calm window manager and that works
<SebastianTCL> what I need to know is how to completely remove enlightenment from the terminal
<ikonia> remove the packages
<k1l_> SebastianTCL: depends a bit on how you installed it
<MonkeyDust> SebastianTCL  what command di you use to install it
<MonkeyDust> did*
<SebastianTCL> I think i used lubuntu software center but I can't remember
<ikonia> it will be from the E20 PPA
<ikonia> for some reason that has had a marketing push recently
<MonkeyDust> SebastianTCL  ok, then use the software center to delete it
<TJ-> ikonia: I think that's due to E20 being recently released, and an update from E17
<ikonia> TJ-: probably
<SebastianTCL> wait wait wait
<SebastianTCL> is there a way to check a log to answer your question better?
<Ben64> SebastianTCL: search for it in the software center and you'll see if its installed that way or not
<TJ-> SebastianTCL: package manager logs are under /var/log/apt/ (older logs are gzip-compressed)
<SebastianTCL> ok
<SebastianTCL> thanks guys
<Danic> Hey, is there a way to install Ubuntu on a VHDX from Windows 10? I don't have a stick ready and want to install Ubuntu on VHDX and get DualBoot running.
<ikonia> Danic: not from within windos 10
<ikonia> you need to boot an installer
<Danic> damn
<Ubuntu>   (´• ̮•)˛° /.♫.♫\˛. ˛       Π____. * ˛* .°( . • .) ˛°./• '♫ ' •\. ˛*./______/~＼*. ˛*.。˛ *(...'•'.. ) *˛╬╬╬╬╬˛°.｜田田 ｜門｜╬╬╬ ¯˜"*°••°*"˜¯`´¯˜"*°••°*"˜¯` ´¯˜"*°´¯˜"*°••°*"˜¯`
<tomer> I'm trying to install Warzone2100 3.1.2 which has been out for a year but no updated in the repositories. I tried to get it via the "getdeb" project (http://www.playdeb.net/game/Warzone2100) but once Ubuntu Software Center opens, it offers me the 3.1.1. that I can get through the usual channels. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> use the version thats in the ubuntu repos
<tomer> I'd rather not use the old one, especially since i want to try multiplayer games with others, who have 3.1.2.
<ikonia> then get them from a 3rd party and ask that 3rd party to support your install/stability problems
<interesting> tlopo, stop changing names
<tlopo> interesting I can if I want to
<interesting> we have to see it
<tlopo> see what?
<ikonia> tlopo: please stop
<ikonia> pick a nickname and stick with it
<interesting> get a notification that you changed name
<tlopo> AHh
<interesting> no problem, tlopo
<bicket_> Ok I burned the DVD with DeVeDe. I'm trying to play a ecrypted Dvd (Dvd's you buy at the store) with ubuntu. I installed the restricted extras, and still no luck. Vlc media player gives me this message in the terminal: libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable. how do I play a regular DVD in Ubuntu? I know the DRM mess
<ikonia> !dvd | bicket_
<ubottu> bicket_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bicket_> ok I got it running thank you ikonia
<DrinkMe> Hello. New to Linux in general. Having difficulties getting ncmpcpp to show my music.
<fdskeifd> what distro do you have?
<DrinkMe> 15.04
<fdskeifd> i mean what kind of linux
<fdskeifd> ubuntu? suse? mandriva?
<DrinkMe> oh. Ubuntu, sorry. I figured since it was the ubuntu channel~
<ikonia> ubuntu 15.04
<ikonia> he's just said
<fdskeifd> sorry, not paying attention
<DrinkMe> np
<EriC^^> DrinkMe: you need to set the dir it uses in the config file
<fdskeifd> DrinkMe: i like your nickname
<DrinkMe> Eric^^ Fairly certain I set them properly but I'll double check.
<DrinkMe> Ty, fds
<EriC^^> DrinkMe: it needs to have access to the music
<EriC^^> ( permissions _
<DrinkMe> mpd_music_dir is set to my music folder. Giving permission is something I'm not familiar with and could very well have not done
<fdskeifd> DrinkMe: i'm thirsty (:
<EriC^^> DrinkMe: which config file are you using?
<EriC^^> keep in mind mpd can't access your home dir files
<DrinkMe> Eric^^ Currently looking at .mpd/mpd.conf. I believe everything is directed properly. How do I give mpd access?
<EriC^^> DrinkMe: i think it searches for ~/mpd/mpd.conf
<EriC^^> try renaming it to ~/.mpdconf
<EriC^^> i think it's supposed to look for ~/.config/mpd/mpd.conf
<EriC^^> try using ~/.mpdconf , the man page says that it also looks there
<DrinkMe> Jesus. I feel like a dick.
<DrinkMe> Hit "u" to update database there's my music
<DrinkMe> Eric^^: Thank you for your assistance and patience in this. I'm going to go hang my head in shame
<x1> Is anyone using Jitsi here?
<EriC^^> DrinkMe: no problem
<c_korn> host $mydomain outputs ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" on my local 15.10 machine. it is a ipv6 only domain. on my dedicated server I can seen the ipv6 address.
<ikonia> c_korn: for whatever reason it can't talk to the dns servers
<Paul^^> hello all
<c_korn> ikonia: it works for google.de. I also get the IPv6 address http://sprunge.us/XgTR
<Paul^^> how may I invert the boot order in grub , I'm using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ikonia> c_korn: its not working with your current dns servers
<Paul^^> Can I modify the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? In the header is written : # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<Paul^^> #
<Paul^^> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<Paul^^> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> Paul^^: do you want to invert the boot order? or have a different default one selected?
 * Paul^^ EriC^^ I want invert the boot order, I have ubuntu and win and the text menu
<doomsy> merry christmas all
<doomsy> how is everyone?
<Paul^^> merry christmas too all
 * Paul^^ EriC^^  I have ubuntu, memtest, win7 , previous linux version in menu entry
#ubuntu 2015-12-26
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, you can make 30_os-prober named 09_os-prober so it's run before the linux one, and windows will be first in the menu
<tabata> ciao
 * Paul^^ EriC^^  what's 30_os-prober the priority in the grub.cfg file ?
<Paul^^> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<Paul^^> #
<Paul^^> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<Paul^^> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<Paul^^> excuse me
<EriC^^> Paul^^: type cd /etc/grub.d , then ls
<Paul^^> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<Paul^^> function gfxmode {
<Paul^^> ls -l grub.cfg
<Paul^^> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 5655 dic 22 04:24 grub.cfg
<amanojaku> Hello, I have multiple hard drives in my computer, some are formatted as NTFS where I store files. When I first installed Ubuntu, I was able to access them. Now I get some long winded error about how Windows did not shut down properly and I can access my NTFS drives anymore. The error message is incorrect, I did shut down my computer correctly. How do I access my NTFS drives?
<ikonia> chkdsk your windows drives
<ikonia> (or ntfs drives)
 * Paul^^ EriC^^  excuseme, I pasted another output , the correct is :  root@ubuntu12:/etc/grub.d# ls
<Paul^^> 00_header        10_linux      20_memtest86+  30_uefi-firmware  41_custom
<Paul^^> 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  30_os-prober   40_custom         README
<EriC^^> Paul^^: type ls /etc/grub.d , you can see the files update-grub uses to make the config
<ikonia> Paul^^: use a pastebin please
<EriC^^> please don't paste in the channel
<amanojaku> ikonia, I did that already
<amanojaku> This is an old problem on Ubuntu, it does not like other drives.
<ikonia> amanojaku: that should mark them as clean and fix any possible errors
<ikonia> it does not like other drives ?
<amanojaku> ikonia, Been there, done that.
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> amanojaku: how are you mounting one of these drives
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, type sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<Paul^^> http://pastebin.com/mp475aWG
<amanojaku> ikonia, I use Thunar or whathaveyou
<amanojaku> Normally they automount at boot
<amanojaku> As they were there at installation
<ikonia> amanojaku: so what is the current problem when you try to access one ?
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, run the sudo mv command above
 * Paul^^ EriC^^  this command override /09_os-prober with 30_os-prober
<amanojaku> ikonia, Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/fathom-studio/4B58299F7029794B: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/fathom-studio/4B58299F7029794B"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<amanojaku> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<amanojaku> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<amanojaku> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<amanojaku> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<amanojaku> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<Paul^^> overwrite
<ikonia> amanojaku: please user a pastebin
<EriC^^> Paul^^: yes, the command renames 30_os-prober so it's called 09_os-prober , and so it gets run earlier than 10_linux when you execute update-grub
<ikonia> amanojaku: the disk is still marked as dirty, or has a hibernation file in place, you will need to run a full chkdsk to get it marked as clean (or show errors) and remove any hibernation file
<EriC^^> Paul^^: and windows ends up before linux in grub.cfg
 * Paul^^ EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/eqNpDpvD
<amanojaku> Ugh
 * Paul^^ EriC^^  I want start by default win7 , 'cause I must use this pc in net with VNC from linux sorry
<OerHeks> amanojaku, there are linux tools, still it is highly recommended to do a checkdsk from windows.
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, it's your pc :)
<EriC^^> Paul^^: type sudo update-grub , it should mention which os it found
 * Paul^^ EriC^^  pratically this pc I want start with win7 'cause I'll use it in net from linux using VNC
<ikonia> Paul^^: can you stop doing /me commands please
<ikonia> just type to people
<daftykins> Paul^^: edit /etc/default/grub and change the default to the Win entry
<Paul^^> http://pastebin.com/QKNuEB6A
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, it found windows first, so it should be on the top of the menu now
<EriC^^> Paul^^: if you aren't set on having it on the top of the list, and just want it to boot as default when you press enter in grub, refer to daftykins 's comment above
<EriC^^> it would be better in case you add more os's, windows would always be the default entry
<Paul^^> ok now I reboot
<Paul^^> I hope :)
<Legendre_> hi hi.. need help setting up a legacy gamepad / gameport on Trusty..
<Legendre_> can't get /dev/input/js0 to appear.. =/
<Legendre_> don't I need to load a module for this, like 'js' or something?
<doomsy> What's going on?
<Paul^^> thanks to all expecially to EriC^^
<EriC^^> Paul^^: no problem
<Paul^^> I remember you another time, I asked to start ubuntu in text mode many time ago
<Paul^^> merry christmas to all from Italy :)
<EriC^^> thanks, you too :)
<Chicken_Wrap> Hey.
<Chicken_Wrap> I just really messed up my Ubuntu install. I installed <kubuntu-desktop> and I think it overwrote LightDM since it presents itself with its own splash screen, when it should be Unity's. Now whenever I try to log into my box, I can hear the 'boot drums', but I can't actually see anything but KDE's default cursor. So, basically, I broke my install. D
<Chicken_Wrap> oes anyone have any ideas?
<daftykins> Chicken_Wrap: i believe kubuntu uses sddm on 15.04+ so perhaps lightdm isn't even in use
<Chicken_Wrap> daftykins: Thant was an option, but LightDM was the default, so I selected that.
<Chicken_Wrap> *That.
<surgy> hello
<ubuntu32> hello
<Chicken_Wrap> I'm going to try and <chroot> into it.
<surgy> im trying to format an sd card to write a bananian pi disk image to it. when i try to format to fat32 i get this error "Error synchronizing after initial wipe: timed out waiting for object"
<daftykins> i'd look at logs, Chicken_Wrap
<daftykins> or try logging in with the guest session first
<surgy> when i : dd if=bananian-1508.img of=/dev/<your-sd-card> bs=1M && sync  :: i dont need the <> correct?
<EriC^^> yup
<RoadRunner> is there an app or a "universal driver"... under linux, to enable the usage of extra buttons in mice and trackballs?
<surgy> EriC^^: yup i need them? or yup i was correct?
<EriC^^> yup you're correct
<Legendre> Need some help setting up legacy gamepad / gameport on Trusty.. anyone help?
<pierre_> hi
<pierre_> hi
<alain2> hello, anyone use emacs for his email?
<HackerII> ho ho ho
<daftykins> alain2: what's the support question?
<alain2> I don't have any refresh rate...
<alain2> even if I put this in my .emacs: (setq mu4e-update-interval 300)
<lin_lin13> hello ,good morning,everyone
<DaKeeper> help
<zjh> ?
<DaKeeper> looking for help on installing tlc
<Bashing-om> !info tlc
<ubottu> Package tlc does not exist in wily
<piousminion> Hi, I have "clay    ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" in my sudoers file, but the user "clay" is still prompted for a password when using sudo. Ideas?
<piousminion> Nvm, apparently being in the sudo group takes precedence. O.o
<DaKeeper> tlc installs, but when configure in eggdrop it does not find it
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> my Xubuntu gets disconnected all the time . anyone knows why?
<daftykins> Peyam: from what?
<Peyam> wifi. sorry
<daftykins> what chipset + driver?
 * nicomachus guesses realtek rtl8192 or rtl8188
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> it disconnected me again
<Peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14211439/
<nicomachus> Peyam: can you paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network'?
<Peyam> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14211447/
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DaKeeper> !info tlc
<ubottu> Package tlc does not exist in wily
<DaKeeper> i'm in ubuntu10
<DaKeeper> i'm in ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS actually,
<VFDPrim> Merry christmas all
<Bashing-om> !10.10 | DaKeeper
<ubottu> DaKeeper: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<lebouskii> merry christmas
<rahuldev> merry christmas
<VFDPrim> wondering whats a splash screen
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: your boot loading screen, where it says "Ubuntu" and has the loading dots.
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/ubuntu-boot-flash-screen.jpg
<VFDPrim> oh ok thanks i was looking at the gnome-look website
<DaKeeper> ubottu ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS actually
<ubottu> DaKeeper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VFDPrim> thinking about doing a little more customization
<DaKeeper> lol
<iluminati> hi does thunderbolt work on linux
<Bashing-om> DaKeeper: As you can guess, we know nothing about 'tlc' . Can not help when we do not know . Care to further enlighten us ?
<DaKeeper> tu
<surgy> hello im running ubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 and i am using the unity windows manager (yes i actually like it) using the file manager called "files" how to i obtain sudo so i can change the permission of anything?
<surgy> i know in lubuntu its sudo nautilus
<Y4kuzi> sudo password
<Y4kuzi> your own password
<surgy> Y4kuzi: that makes no sense
<Y4kuzi> lol
<Y4kuzi> I know, sorry my bad
<Y4kuzi> merry christmas all ^^
<lebouskii> why would armitage start loading and you wait all the way for it to load and it never switches to the main graphical user interface
<surgy> anyone?
<alain2> surgy: also more info here: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/12/09/how-to-create-a-sudo-user-in-ubuntu/
<surgy> alain2: no
<Bashing-om> surgy: GUI apps require 'gksudo' ( or an equivilent ) . IF installed  try as ' gksudo nautilus ' .
<surgy> alain2: i just need to know the actual name of the file manager in unity
<surgy> Bashing-om: nautilus is in lubuntu.... what is in unity?
<Bashing-om> surgy: Also nautilus .
<Bashing-om> surgy: Best I recal in lubuntu it is PCfman (?) as the file manager .
<surgy> Bashing-om: awesome thank you i guess i should have tried typing it....
<surgy> mind is fried!
<surgy> thnx bro
<Bashing-om> surgy: All a process in learnening .. lubuntu file manager "  pcmanfm " .
<Bashing-om> surgy: Be aware "gksu" is no longer installed by default . ( pkecec is thje new boy on the block ) .. may have to install. to activate 'gksudo' .
<lin_lin13> hello,I find my ubuntu 14.04 that have some file name with numbers ,for example 50-unity-greeter.conf   60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf   what means the numbers?
<Bashing-om> pkexec**
<Bashing-om> lin_lin13: Order of precedence, what gets executed in what order . least to greater .
<lin_lin13> Bashing-om, thanks first ,my english not good , let me read it carefully
<Bashing-om> lin_lin13: K .
<lin_lin13> Bashing-om,  can you say it  simly?
<lin_lin13> simply
<Guest49927> nick ebrown
<Bashing-om> lin_lin13: The configuration file 50-unity-greeter.conf wikk be executed before 60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.con .
<Bashing-om> will*
<lin_lin13> Bashing-om,  oh, I understand , thanks very much
<lin_lin13> Bashing-om,  The small number the first executed.
<Bashing-om> lin_lin13: Yes, as in the directory "ls -al /etc/grub.d/" .
<lin_lin13> Bashing-om, thanks for you help
<surgy> how do you install a local file with apt
<surgy> from the command line
<Ben64> surgy: "dpkg -i file.deb" but be aware that 3rd party software is not supported here
<Bashing-om> surgy: If an app is not available in the software repository, think 3 times before installing ,, and do lots of homework .
<RNeville> I really really like running Linux, and especially Ubuntu 14.04 but I constantly have problems seeing my available drives
<RNeville> This drives me nutty
<RNeville> Nautilus seems terrible
<lebouskii> how long have you had the issue?  what do you mean by problems
<RNeville> nautilus just doesn't seem to recognize my internal or external drives
<RNeville> just the boot drive
<doomsy> Hey all
<doomsy> Merry Christmas
<doomsy> I'm having trouble with booting virtual machine
<doomsy> "No bootable medium found"
<doomsy> I have a win7 iso but it wont let me load it
<doomsy> anyone have any ideas?
<doomsy> nvm i figured it out
<jotaxpe> Hola, alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de red en shamatari un sistema basado en ubuntu, para sony vaio svf142c29u, no reconoce red local ni wifi
<Bashing-om> !es | jotaxpe
<ubottu> jotaxpe: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<surgy> if i write a disk image to an sd card using dd it will make a partition just big enough for the image correct? I want the entire 16 gb sd card to be one partition with the img written to that partition
<SchrodingersScat> could maybe try to expand it with a partition manager like gparted after the dd?
<Ben64> surgy: if you write a disk image to anything with dd it writes the disc image exactly how it is. dd doesn't care or know about partitions, files, or anything
<surgy> Ben64: so if the sd card currently has one big 14.56(whatever) partition then dd will not change the size?
<AnonMITM> Hello
<murtaza_> ??
<TxWiz> ???
<murtaza_> hello there
<TxWiz> howdy
<murtaza_> what>
<murtaza_> what?
<TxWiz> merry christmas
<murtaza_> merry X-mas
<TxWiz> guess he is not going to ask a question
<murtaza_> ????
<TxWiz> i got three of those simple hello in 2 of the 4 channels that i am watching
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ontopic
<TxWiz> ok
<murtaza_> anybody there?
<surgy> Ben64: you were wrong
<surgy> Ben64: it did create a 63mb partition and a 3.6 mb partition and resized the remainder to 12 gb
<slidinghorn> !ask | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> surgy: please focus on your main question and re-ask your original question to the channel
<murtaza_> how to install additional drivers in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> murtaza_: in the additional drivers section
<murtaza_> hmmmm
<surgy> when i used dd to write a disk image to an sd card (16gb) it created two new partitions. a 3.4gb partition and a 60 mb partition. I would like to know how to resize (NON- destructive) to encompass all of the free space left on the sd so i should end up with a 60 mb partition and a 14 gb ish partition
<murtaza_> it shows no additional drivers available!
<Bashing-om> murtaza_: Perhaps that card is no longer supported ? show the channel - in a pastebin - what you are working with ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' .
<Loshki> surgy: I assume the image you dd'ed to the sd card contained those two partitions. If not, I don't know what you did, and so hesitate to advise you. But if I were you, my next step would be to try and run gparted on the sd card.
<surgy> Loshki: gparted will allow me to resize the one partition?
<Loshki> surgy: run it, and then come back and tell me the answer to that question.
<surgy> Loshki: of course. thnx for being so nice.......(sarcasm) have a good evening
<murtaza_> :D surgy
<Loshki> surgy: np. Plenty of other people needing help.
<nemrac> holaaa
<murtaza_> i suggest pw! surgy
<nemrac> hii
<murtaza_> hello
<mkeita> I am unable to upgrade ubuntu can someone please help me
<mkeita> here is the message I get
<mkeita> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lotuspsychje> mkeita: wich version to wich please?
<mkeita> 15.10
<Bashing-om> mkeita: Show in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . We try and see what is generating the error condition .
<mkeita> I am also unable to download anything
<mkeita>   libtorrent-rasterbar7 libvte-2.90-9 libvte-2.90-common libx264-142
<mkeita>   libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java linux-headers-3.19.0-15
<mkeita>   linux-headers-3.19.0-15-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-22
<mkeita>   linux-headers-3.19.0-22-generic linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic
<mkeita>   linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-15-generic
<mkeita> it wont let me paste here
<mkeita> who can i text for help
<Bashing-om> !paste | mkeita
<ubottu> mkeita: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slidinghorn> mkeita: for multiple lines, use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mkeita> here is the link to the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212188/
<mkeita> can anyone here help me please? here is the link to my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212188/
<lotuspsychje> mkeita: have you added ppa's for any packages?
<MarkusDBX> I'm looking for a nice open source firewall, any recommendations?
<mkeita> I don't know how to do that. I am a newbie
<Guest50696> #join linux
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | MarkusDBX
<ubottu> MarkusDBX: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Bashing-om> mkeita: I am looking at your paste . standby .
<mkeita> ok
<mkeita> can you please IM Bashing-om
<frank9184> hello
<frank9184> any one know how to set up asus ac51 wifi adapter
<lotuspsychje> frank9184: wifi chipset and ubuntu version please?
<frank9184> in 15.10
<frank9184> mt7610u/rt2870
<frank9184> hello
<Bashing-om> !info geoclue-2.0 vivid
<ubottu> geoclue-2.0 (source: geoclue-2.0): geoinformation service. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.10-2 (vivid), package size 72 kB, installed size 399 kB
<lotuspsychje> frank9184: have you installed and updated ubuntu with cable internet?
<frank9184> Yep, I use my phone with tether
<lotuspsychje> frank9184: whats happening exactly to your wifi?
<mkeita> I can't even install anything from the software center or using the terminal
<frank9184> i can see it in lsusb
<frank9184> but i cant use it
<Bashing-om> mkeita: We keep all communications in this channel, for peer review and oa instruction to all . "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. " -> show us in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ' .
<lotuspsychje> frank9184: you might need a realtek driver/firmware for it
<lotuspsychje> frank9184: sudo lshw -C network
<frank9184> i tested with 3.002 driver ,and i got error 2
<mkeita> here is the paste for get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212212/
<Bashing-om> mkeita: Looking at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212212/ paste .
<frank9184> it only show my wired adapter
<mkeita> ok
<frank9184> hello
<cfhowlett> !patience | frank9184,
<ubottu> frank9184,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mkeita> Bashing-om: ok thank you
<Bashing-om> mkeita: " http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/lightread/ubuntu/dists/ " This PPA has no support paste raring . Remove this source from /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory .
<lotuspsychje> frank9184: sudo lshw -nn shows your wifi adpater?
<Bashing-om> mkeita: past* .. no support for wily .
<mkeita> Bashing-om: sorry for my ignorance but how do i do that?
<Bashing-om> mkeita: " http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-davidsansome/clementine/ubuntu/dists " This PPA also has no support .
<mkeita> Bashing-om:  is there a way to reset to the default sources?
<Bashing-om> mkeita: In Ubuntu Software center -> sources -> other software. untick these sources .
<mkeita> Bashing-om: I am trying to that right now but I can't find this source and it is not one of those that are checked
<mkeita> Bashing-om: okay I removed them
<Bashing-om> mkeita: Open USC. click on sources in the taskbar -> a tab in the sources tool list "other sources " .
<mkeita> Bashing-om: I think it is working. thank you
<mkeita> Bashing-om: let me try the upgrade
<Bashing-om> mkeita: Good .. now again sync up the system with your mirror site by running ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<mkeita> Bashing-om: The error is still there
<mkeita> Bashing-om: please see this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212252/
<mkeita> Bashing-om: the problem is geoclue-2.0
<lotuspsychje> mkeita: can you remember how you installed thzt geoclue?
<mkeita>  lotuspsychje: no.. i do not have geoclue on my computer
<Bashing-om> mkeita: Look'n .
<imarobot> hi!
<imarobot> merry christmas
<lotuspsychje> mkeita: if you have ppa's added that means you installed non-official software, but have you installed other things manually with .debs also?
<mkeita> lotuspsychje:  yes i have installed few non-official softwares
<Bashing-om> mkeita: If you do not use it, remove it as it is "optional" ' sudo apt remove geoclue-2.0 ' .
<lotuspsychje> mkeita: with debs?
<mkeita> Bashing-om: I think it has been fixed by removing geoclue
<mkeita> Bashing-om: Thank you very much. merry christmass
<Bashing-om> mkeita: Would not hurt to also remove those packages that were installed from those old PPAs .
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge ! mkeita
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | mkeita
<ubottu> mkeita: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mkeita> Bashing-om: I will do that. Thank out very much. I am out now
<imarobot> anyone know any good sources to learn linux except for linux for dummies?
<Ben64> surgy: actually i'm not wrong, dd copies data exactly as it was
<lotuspsychje> !manual | imarobot
<ubottu> imarobot: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<imarobot> yay! Thanks
<lotuspsychje> imarobot: we can also reccomend you using ubuntu, see www.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> imarobot: Also : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<imarobot> wow thanks the guide looks good too
<imarobot> man sudo
<pungi-man> hey! I am normally use a internet connection which needs to be connected to a proxy server but currently I am using a connection with direct internet. I have configured apt-get to work with that proxy and I currently don't remember how. Now I want to install a software using either apt-get or synpatic but I am unable to because it is still contacting that proxy server. I also tried opening synaptic and going to preference->network
<pungi-man> But it does not work
<rahuldev> Is android studio is part of ubuntu repository
<rahuldev> ?
<slidinghorn> rahuldev: It is not
<slidinghorn> pungi-man: There should be a setting somewhere in your /etc/apt/apt.conf or a file with the word "proxy" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Li> how to know what is the avaiable commands/programs after installing a package using apt-get isntall?
<slidinghorn> Li: Typically you can read the man page for that - ex: man grep
<phiona> im  reinstalling windows on my vm. i have snapshots but i dont want to use them. will  it use the snapshots automatically as with the other install??
<slidinghorn> phiona: that might be a question better asked in the VM software's chann
<slidinghorn> s/chann/channel *
<phiona> can you point it out to me slidinghorn ??
<phiona> where is the vm channel? oracle vm.
<lotuspsychje> phiona: there is a #vbox channel for virtualbox if you like
<ianddz> ianddz
<twistedattic> whats hapening?
<sadie> whats happening, people?
<tzarr> Hi! Looks like my usb7 device hangs my lsusb output and also doesn't allow proper shutdown. How can I trace which physical device is /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb7?
<lotuspsychje> tzarr: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb to see errors when shutdown you can press F1 also to see text errors
<tzarr> lotuspsychje, thanks. Looks like Logitech C270 webcam didn't like the port in a cheap PCI USB controller for some reason. I've put it into other port, everything works fine now.
<tzarr> By the way, if I put Xbox360 gamepad into the same port, it works fine. That's odd. Okay, perhaps I shouldn't have bought a cheap controller on Aliexpress.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | tzarr
<ubottu> tzarr: Glad you made it! :-)
<C0nfuseki> I need some help with a shell script... what I want to do is slow down a process I am running. From Google, I have seen that I can use ps -u <myName> to find running processes under my control. (kill -L lists all the signals). If I run a .sh script where I loop "kill -SIGTSTP [pid] sleep0.1 kill -SIGCONT [pid] sleep0.1" can i successfully slow my process?
<Ben64> C0nfuseki: no, thats a horrible way to do that
<C0nfuseki> Thank you. I'm glad I'm asking here
<C0nfuseki> Hmmm... any other ideas that won't require me to download, or at least be a download that has some very important functionality?
<C0nfuseki> (thank you for taking the time to read this)
<lotuspsychje> c0ncealed: maybe the ##programming guys can be more of help with scripting?
<EriC^^> C0nfuseki: you could limit it's cpu usage
<tx> Hi guys, any tool / software to prevent your screen from snoozing when you're watching a video in full screen
<EriC^^> !info cpulimit
<ubottu> cpulimit (source: cpulimit): tool for limiting the CPU usage of a process. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 62 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ :p
<tx> using VLC / youtube / whatever?
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tx: snoozing as hibernate?
<tx> going to sleep :)
<tx> the display turning off
<lotuspsychje> tx: disable hibernate in energy options
<tx> I want the screen to turn off after some inactivity (power saving rules)
<tx> but
<tx> not when I am watching something in full screen
<C0nfuseki> @Eric. Interesting Idea, but from the Task Manager, it seems to use almost 00% CPU.
<tx> (this has nothing to do with the computer hibernating or suspending)
<C0nfuseki> @Eric. Would you endorse the use of CPULimit?
<wuschLOR> daftykins: i'm back
<EriC^^> C0nfuseki: i've used it sometimes to slow down fcrack so the pc doesn't overheat
<EriC^^> worked well
<EriC^^> *fcrackzip
<EriC^^> of course keep psensor open and put a warning temp
<lin_lin13> hell
<lin_lin13> hello, what's the use of the files in the /etc/default  ?
<rww> lin_lin13: They're configuration files for various things, generally the things that they're named after.
<agent_white> ^ And as global system config files, default contains...
<lin_lin13> Are these files automatically run when the system is started?
<C0nfuseki> @Eric. okay. i'll give it a go thanks.
<lin_lin13> I want to  "ntpdate" runing  when the system is started .so  I use the command : sudo update-rc.d  ntpdate defaults   .  But display error: files does not exist,
<rww> lin_lin13: they're sourced by system services
<rww> I'm not overly familiar with Ubuntu's ntp setup, but on Debian, if you have ntp installed and running at boot, adding -g to /etc/default/ntp (which is there by... default) does the equivalent of ntpdate on startup.
<lin_lin13> rww,  under the /etc/default   files will automatic run ??
<rww> /etc/default/* is for configuration of system services, many of which automatically run
<lin_lin13> rww,      rc(0---6).d    control  the  files  run ???
<rww> lin_lin13: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lin_lin13> ubuntu 14.04
<lin_lin13> kylin
<lin_lin13> ubuntukylin 14.04
<rww> then upstart controls which services are run
<rww> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ may be useful, or ask specific questions here :)
<ioanm> hi guys :)
<lin_lin13> rww, thanks you
<ioanm> i wrote some software and would like it added to the ubuntu repository, what's the standard process for that?
<onc3young> hey guys
<onc3young> any body here
<rizal> onc3young: I'm online
<onc3young> rizal: hey, Nice to meet u
<rizal> onc3young: nice to meet you too ...
<rizal> onc3young: where do you come from bro .. ?
<onc3young> rizal: China
<rizal> onc3young: owh, nice hhe
<onc3young> rizal: Tks, where are you come from?
<rizal> onc3young: Indonesia ..., so, what do you do ?
<onc3young> rizal: I am a developer
<onc3young> rizal: writing some javascript stuff
<rizal> onc3young: waw, that so cool. web programmer right?
<onc3young> rizal: yeah, you can say so,
<onc3young> rizal: so, you job is ?
<rizal> onc3young: i'm student .. heheh
<onc3young> rizal: That's great
<onc3young> rizal: I miss the time when I am student
<rizal> onc3young: hahaha, yaa i know most people said that too ...
<rizal> onc3young: i learn about web programming too, like php hhe. can i ask something about web programming?
<onc3young> rizal: yeah, go ahead
<rizal> onc3young: what's a better programming language for web programming?, i just learn php for web programming right now
<onc3young> rizal: PHP is good
<rizal> onc3young: how about python or rubby?
<cfhowlett> ruby
<onc3young> rizal: I don't know much about ruby and I think Python is more beautiful
<rizal> onc3young: hmm, i must learn that language
<rizal> hahah
<onc3young> rizal: don's be afraid. That should be easy for you
<slidinghorn> !ot | rizal onc3young
<ubottu> rizal onc3young: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<onc3young> wow, sorry for that.
<rizal> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Bean6754> Hi :)
<cfhowlett> onc3young, also see #programming
<onc3young> rizal: bye
<rizal> onc3young: bye
<pepeevich> Hello, I migrate to Ubuntu 14.04 with Gnome 3 DE. Sometimes system freezes, only mouse works. How can I fix it?
<pepeevich> My system is upgraded and I  don't use specific unstable packages like compiz.
<_curiousBeing> hi all
<yasushi> helo
<yasushi> i want question
<_curiousBeing> i'm new to CSE and want to know how to install Emacs on my ubuntu 15.04?
<yasushi> never knew about that
<yasushi> what is it
<CacheMoney1> apt-get install emacs
<_curiousBeing> emacs - an editor for programming
<josephyoung> open software center, type 'emacs' in search bar and click install?
<yasushi> yes
<CacheMoney1> open up terminal
<yasushi> hello anyone... i have trouble when running java in browser
<CacheMoney1> sudo apt-get install emacs --force-yes
<yasushi> it needs live applet.. how do i download
<_curiousBeing> CacheMoney1: I wanted the no-x version of it and when I do that it says something like:  Unable to locate package emacs24-nox
<Li> how to know what commands/programs are available after installing a package?
<_curiousBeing> I tried : sudo apt-get install emacs24-nox
<_curiousBeing> but got the same message
<josephyoung> you sure there is a package named emacs24-nox?
<_curiousBeing> josephyoung: yes, when I ran emacs for the first time, it showed me the list of packages present for emacs installation
<_curiousBeing> i'm using ubuntu 15.04
<slidinghorn> CacheMoney1: suggesting --force-yes is unnecessary.  It's better to provide the basic command "sudo apt-get install emacs" so that the user can see if anything suspicious comes through (errors, dependency problems, etc)
<_curiousBeing> also, I have the emacs 24.5 archive file aswell, if anycan can guide me how to install the nox version of it will also be fine.. :)
<slidinghorn> _curiousBeing: sudo apt-get install emacs24-nox      Just to be sure that you know:  that version does not support a GUI
<_curiousBeing> slidinghorn: i wanted the command line version only
<_curiousBeing> ok, if there is any command for installing emacs from tar.gz file with command line "nox" only mode?
<slidinghorn> _curiousBeing: There's no need to install from a tar.gz.  Just use the version in the repos by using the command I posted to you
<josephyoung> _curiousBeing: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emacs24/emacs24-nox_24.4+1-4ubuntu5_i386.deb
<slidinghorn> !java | yasushi
<ubottu> yasushi: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<yasushi> oh thank you ubottu.. i will try that
<_curiousBeing> josephyoung: thanks for the link, think this would be fine to manually install.. !!
<slidinghorn> _curiousBeing: again...unless you have a specific need for an unofficial version, you should be installing from the repositories as instructed
<_curiousBeing> josephyoung: sorry man, this says dependencies unsatisfiable
<slidinghorn> ^^ that's why
<_curiousBeing> I checked the repositories again and I could'nt find the nox version now.. amazing
<josephyoung> add "deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main" in your "/etc/apt/sources.list", and try your command again, it may work
<slidinghorn> _curiousBeing: If you're running 15.04, it's there...again,    sudo apt-get install emacs24-nox
<josephyoung> try sudo-apt update first, and apt-cache search emacs24-nox
 * slidinghorn gets the feeling he's being ignored, sighs & throws his hands in the air
<ikonia> slidinghorn: don't do pointless /me commands
<ikonia> (please)
<slidinghorn> you're right, sorry
<ikonia> not a big deal
<_curiousBeing> josephyoung: will thes commands take a lot of time to process?
<slidinghorn> _curiousBeing: the command josephyoung gave will not work.  for the 3rd time, please just open a terminal and enter    sudo apt-get install emacs24-nox
<_curiousBeing> I have very less data package on my network
<slidinghorn> _curiousBeing: it should tell you the total downloaded amount before it starts installing
<_curiousBeing> slidinghorn: ok, then I should stop the update process..
<_curiousBeing> slidinghorn: he he, it showed me after the download completed
<PCatinean> Hey guys I have a .sh file for serviio and when I dobule click it it just opens up the text
<PCatinean> when I do it in console it says some library is missing but is not specific
<PCatinean> Error: Could not find or load main class (2).library
<_curiousBeing> slidinghorn, josephyoung: now, the command "sudo apt-get install emacs24-nox" worked and installing fine
<_curiousBeing> thanks btw !!
<hasher> anybody knows how to change the mount point in a usb drive >>
<hasher> i am getting this message while i try to use multisystem
<alexandre_> \list
<Li> I'm looking for a dictionary and found/installed a package called dict-freedict-eng-lit .. how to launch that on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Li  dictionary for what program? writer?
<neo_> hi
<morfin> anybody know why php5-fpm does not start normally on Ubuntu 14.04?
<sw0rdfish> is there a gui version of openvpn client available
<morfin> says "No such job" but "service php5-fpm status" shows which parameters i can use
<Z80A>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Z80A hbvvplqsteoj
<slidinghorn> Z80A: try a different password....immediately...
<slidinghorn> Z80A: also, do it without the space before /msg
<odroid> hello
<onc3young> hey guys
<ary> Hi, I have one question. I have 2 hard drives in my ubuntu. One is the system (300 GB) with ext4 FS, and other is where i put my stufs (2 TB) with ntfs FS. On second HD i have 3 folders, they are media, games and install. I would like to move my entire home to the media folder, and configure my ubuntu to see that folder like my official home. How do I do that?
<ikonia> ary: do not put your home directory on ntfs
<cfhowlett> !home | ary
<ubottu> ary: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ary> ikonia, why i cant put my home on a ntfs partition?
<ikonia> beccause it's normally mounted userspace, which is not what the system want and doesn't support things such as permisions, it will cause you problems
<cfhowlett> ary, will cause you SERIOUS problems
<ary> :(
<ary> fine
<ary> need to be an ext4 then
<Li> I'm looking for a dictionary and found/installed a package called dict-freedict-eng-lit .. how to launch that on ubuntu?
<Li> MonkeyDust: language dictinary
<Li> dictionary*
<cfhowlett> Li find it with your terminal: which freedict
<cfhowlett> Li if it's there, should launch from terminal with freedict
<mahendra_> \nick ?
<rahuldev> hi
<rahuldev> In ubuntu my chromium takes lot of time to open... anyone have any suggestion regarding?
<william_doe> I'm on a pretty new installation of ubuntu 14.04 and having some stability issues and video glitching issues.  Have tried the drivers listed under Settings/Software and Updates/Additional drivers but the official Nvidia ones make my system really unstable (sometimes not even able to boot).  The Nouveau driver is functional but sometimes glitches bad playing games (menus not displaying and other weird glitches) and occasionally have issues switching f
<william_doe> rom the game to the desktop (all video freezes but audio and network are still functioning).  I'm using an Nvidia Geforce GTX 850M.  Any ideas what I should do from here?
<ikonia> william_doe: I suspect you mean wine games
<ikonia> (or games run through wine)
<william_doe> No I'm playing terraria it has a linux version.
<anas> Hello
<anas> Im new here
<ikonia> interesting, swap away from the nv driver then and try nvidia
<ikonia> see if the current version is any better
<cfhowlett> anas, welcome.  ask your ubuntu questions
<ikonia> check the xorg logs,
<ikonia> see if there is anything on what it's doing and why
<anas> ty
<anas> why people use IRC?
<Li> cfhowlett: yes it found it from terminal apttitude search but isn't launchable from it
<anas> i mean instead if skype or whatever similar, many peoples use IRC
<cfhowlett> anas, this is ubuntu support.  that is the topic.
<william_doe> ikonia, i tried the nvideo drivers and it actually gets a lot worse.  I usually can't even boot.  I thought about using drivers from nvidia site...maybe even a beta driver but I'm kinda confused on how to install it
<anas> if=of*
<ikonia> william_doe: is the 850m one of those nvidia/intel ones, or just straight nvidia
<william_doe> ikonia, there is also an intel graphics processor on chip yes
<anas> so people use this unbuntu support to allow direct questions, right?
<cfhowlett> anas, yes
<anas> and each IRC channel has its own purpose
<ikonia> william_doe: there are some options, such as forcing performance mode, and disabling the intel switching that can make those cards in general more "stable"
<ikonia> william_doe: worth looking at those options
<anas> ah i see
<anas> ty cfhowlett
<william_doe> ikonia, okay i will google around those topics and see if i can come up with anything useful.  thanks
<pepeevich> Hello. Does somebody knows how to fix desktop freezing bug (Ubuntu 14.04/Gnome 3) ?
<sy_1> can i create a hard link to a directory? if i try it it is forbidden.
<MonkeyDust> sy_1  yes, with ln, but not from one device to the other
<anonymous> hello
<Guest83048> i am anonmous
<wormer> hi, i wanter to install i3wm. There is the package "i3" in ubuntu repo, but i found these instructions:
<wormer> # echo "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/i3/ $(lsb_release -c -s) universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<wormer> # apt-get update
<wormer> # apt-get --allow-unauthenticated install sur5r-keyring
<wormer> # apt-get update
<wormer> # apt-get install i3
<wormer>  why do i need to add record in "/etc/apt/sources.list if ubuntu repo already contains needed package?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest83048> i am anonmous
<MonkeyDust> wormer  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<cfhowlett> Guest83048, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<wormer> MonkeyDust: sorry, i thought pastebin only for source code
<knoppix> hallo
<MonkeyDust> knoppix  hi, this is ubuntu support
<florian_> vj tool for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !mixxx | florian_
<MonkeyDust> !info mixxx | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.0~dfsg-5 (wily), package size 2643 kB, installed size 7527 kB
<florian_> thanks :)
<wormer> Hi, i wanter to install i3wm. There is the package "i3" in ubuntu repo, but i found these instructions: http://pastebin.com/UYvCWbzw . Why do i need to add record in "/etc/apt/sources.list if ubuntu repo already contains needed package?
<tx> you don't
<tx> don't use random instructions on the internet
<tx> (protip)
<wormer>  tx: okay) Thanks
<bananasplit> cacccapupu
<zaac1234> #freenode
<zaac1234> #mint
<diego_> Hello ?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diego_> Staff, I'm learning English. You know some chat where I can learn
<cfhowlett> not here, diego_
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> diego_  type /j ##English
<diego_> okay
<danialbehzadi> Hey. I just installed unity8-desktop-session-mir and there is no system settings there. Is there something I should install first?
<danialbehzadi> I'm on 16.04
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | danialbehzadi,  not supported here.  go to the very much beta channel
<ubottu> danialbehzadi,  not supported here.  go to the very much beta channel: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Anonymous> .
<ertugrulx> türk varmı
<ertugrulx> :D
<cfhowlett> !english | ertugrulx
<ubottu> ertugrulx: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ertugrulx> hiiiiii
<ertugrulx> hi
<ertugrulx> hi
<ertugrulx> hihih
<ertugrulx> hi
<ertugrulx> hi
<cfhowlett> ertugrulx, when we let you talk again, ask your ubuntu questions.  if you are here only to play --- don't.  play somewhere else.
<m3ch4n1c> hello?
<m3ch4n1c> may I ask somethıng
<cfhowlett> !ask | m3ch4n1c
<ubottu> m3ch4n1c: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m3ch4n1c> ok
<m3ch4n1c> how could I join hacker chat ? do u know?
<cfhowlett> m3ch4n1c, no idea.  completely off-topic here.  there's this thing called google you could ask.
<m3ch4n1c> there ıs not ın google
<Xvem> .
<LJSeinfeld> Trying to figure out how to start / stop a virtualbox VM using upstart... It shouldn't be this hard to do... :/  (my upstart job .conf is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214527/
<LJSeinfeld> )
<Xvem> test
<cfhowlett> !test | LJSeinfeld
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<LJSeinfeld> huh?
<MonkeyDust> LJSeinfeld  it works, we see you
<LJSeinfeld> (i'm not testing anything... and I assume you can see me... )
<cfhowlett> doh!  sorry LJSeinfeld
<LJSeinfeld> I believe it was user Xvem?
<cfhowlett> yep.
<LJSeinfeld> I'm trying to bend Lubuntu / upstart / virtualbox to my will.... unsuccessfully
<BlackFate> !lubuntu | LJSeinfeld
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Xvem> ..?
<LJSeinfeld> What i'm trying to do should be the same for both... and there's generally much fewer people active in #lubuntu
<LJSeinfeld> Trying to figure out how to start / stop a virtualbox VM using upstart... It shouldn't be this hard to do... 😕  (my upstart job .conf is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214527/
<Xvem> æ
<cfhowlett> Xvem, ask your ubuntu questions
<Xvem> ok?
<Xvem> hmm
<Xvem> this is the first time i have used HexChat
<LJSeinfeld> when I start the upstart job, it says it's starting, but nothing happens...
<cfhowlett> Xvem, this is ubuntu support.  we answer support questions.  do you have one?
<Xvem> nah
<LJSeinfeld> I do... (lol)
<LJSeinfeld> :D
<cfhowlett> !patience | LJSeinfeld
<ubottu> LJSeinfeld: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> LJSeinfeld, you might want to ask #vbox
<jmd> LJSeinfeld: try the command dmesg|tail and see what errors show for the service
<LJSeinfeld> lemme check that
<Xvem> back
<morfin> so anybody have any idea about php5-fpm and "no such job" message?
<LJSeinfeld> apparently this is something that people want to do... but there are few working solutions out there.. it's weak.
<LJSeinfeld> failing with status 127... which is weird...
<morfin> i guess it's upstart issue but not sure how fix that :(
<LJSeinfeld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214620/
<LJSeinfeld> 127 = command not found...
<LJSeinfeld> wonder if I can / need to add a path to the conf / command... brb
<jmd> LJSeinfeld: dave command isn't familiar to me but maybe that is what isn't installed?
<LJSeinfeld> vboxmanage?
<LJSeinfeld> installed with virtualbox .. /usr/bin/vboxmanage
<jmd> type dave as a command and see what the error message is.
<LJSeinfeld> ah.... lol
<LJSeinfeld> so a syntax error in there...
<jmd> interesting
<jmd> LJSeinfeld: definite culprit because upstart jobs depend on the errors returned from the commands the spawn.
<SebastianTCL> help I want to change the login screen background/wallpaper but it is not working, here's a copy of my lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/14214693/
<jmd> SebastianTCL: at the bottom the line that says #background under [greeter], change that to the link you want of the image and get rid of the # hash symbol
<william_doe> Is driver compatibility mostly kernel dependent or does is vary much between distributions?
<Guest29975> what command it is possible to see the list of all started services and what ports they opened?
<realhacker> irc.anonops.net
<jmd> Guest29975: service --status-all and netstat -tunap for ports
<agopo> I'd like to make reading text in console a bit easier (currently: UTF-8, Latin1 and Latin5, Fixed, 16). Now I'm looking for a good combination of charset, font and fontsize -> preferably a bit bigger while still clear. Any suggestions?
<Guest29975> what command it is possible to see the list of all started system.d services
<alain_> bonjour, je suis nouveau, peut-on m'aider ? Merci.
<alain_> bonjour, je suis nouveau, peut-on m'aider ? Merci.
<alain_> comment peut-on communiquer ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | alain_
<ubottu> alain_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alain_> merci de votre réponse
<BluesKaj> bienvenu, alain_
<Adric> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a simple xdotool script?
<LJSeinfeld> so... it looks like this version of the .conf started my VM via upstart... (at least when I manually call it.. ) but dmesg|tail shows errors / respawns about terminating with status 1... no idea   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14215012/
<Adric> Does anyone know anything about xdotool scripts?
<cfhowlett> Adric rather off-topic as this is ubuntu support.  ask #bash
<LJSeinfeld> if you google "xdotool irc" there are some support channels out there...
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I specify the print layout of an image in ubuntu?
<g0th> what tools can I use to determine how something should be printed?
<g0th> e.g. where on the page how much scaled, etc
<cfhowlett> g0th, your standard photoviewing tool should provide those options.
<g0th> such as?
<cfhowlett> g0th, I have no idea what is on your system ...
<g0th> feh, gthumb both don't seem to
<cfhowlett> g0th, I have photoprint.  Everything you mentioned is there.  you could go whole hog and use GIMP as welll
<g0th> not even gimp does it correctly
<g0th> with gimp it cuts of borders
<cfhowlett> shotwell lets you scale
<g0th> ok I'll use gimp
<g0th> I can just make sure that it's centered in such a way that I don't get any crops
<minas114> Hi. Is it possible to open applications in the workspace I opened them in, and not in the currently active workspace?
<kwesidev> Will it be possible for me to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04??
<ikonia> yes
<kwesidev> cool cant wait to install 16.04
<kwesidev> i like LTS
<minas114> are there any demos of unity 8 on desktop?
<EriC^^> minas114: there's desktop next
<EriC^^> !next
<EriC^^> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ikonia> that factoid would seem very wrong now
<minas114> EriC^^, "for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04" ? Someone needs to update this informatio
<minas114> EriC^^, thanks, I'll look it up
<minas114> I can't find an ISO for it
<minas114> (ubuntu next)
<Popcorn> Najbolji sajt za gledanje filmova sa prevodom www.popcorn.rs
<Popcorn> Najbolji sajt za gledanje filmova sa prevodom www.popcorn.rs
<Popcorn> Najbolji sajt za gledanje filmova sa prevodom www.popcorn.rs
<BackBox> hello
<singh_abhinav> can ssh bruit force attack increase outbound traffic
<BackBox> hey
<darksim> Hello! I'm sorry for using Linux Mint 17 but if anyone wants to help me it would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to shrink a partition on an external HDD with FAT32 format with about 20GB and Gparted just crashes, throws me GLib-CRITICAL messages. I have no idea how to fix this.
<ahjtw> i notice firefox is using en_US for it's interface even though the system is set to another local and a translation exists, is a translation package missing from all ubuntu variants for firefox?
<xangua> !mint | darksim
<ubottu> darksim: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<guest495094366> Hi
<mrsam__> how can i change my linux them?
<ikonia> mrsam__: what theme
<mrsam__> them for linux looklike windows them
<ikonia> mrsam__: you can't
<ikonia> mrsam__: are you using ubuntu ?
<mrsam__> yes
<ikonia> then there is no windows look alike unity theme
<ikonia> so you can't
<OerHeks> mrsam__, if there was a theme that looks like windows, there would be a legal issue rightaway.
<mrsam__> <ikonia>i see this them in mint and other oS
<ikonia> mrsam__: mint does not use unity
<alex_> OerHeks, i doubt :)
<mrsam__> oh tnx for helping :)
<mrsam__> <ikonia>i install desktop session recorder but i cant open it :(
<ikonia> so ?
<mrsam__> <ikonia> i cant run it and use it
<ikonia> mrsam__: you where given a LOT of information and instructions yesterday
<ikonia> mrsam__: how are you trying to open it ?
<mrsam__> <ikonia>i instal istanbul desktop session recorder..when i click on it ...it cant open...
<ikonia> mrsam__: thats not what you where told to do yesterday
<ikonia> you where told the tools to use and how to use them
<ikonia> mrsam__: please define "can't open"
<mrsam__> <ikonia> it cant lunch
<mrsam__> luncher*
<ikonia> define it can't launch
<ikonia> define it can't launch
<SchrodingersScat> what do you recommend for screen recording?
<mrsam__> <ikonia> i cant run it to use...but it is install
<ikonia> mrsam__: WHY cna't you run it - what happens
<ikonia> mrsam__: you're giving me inforation, like me giving you an answer of "fix it"
<mrsam__> <ikonia>when i click on it i dont see any reaction
<ikonia> mrsam__: why did you not use the tools we suggested
<ikonia> mrsam__: is it a command line application ?
<mrsam__> no it is Gui
<mrsam__> you recomment use desktoprecorder but i cant like it
<OerHeks> I would try recordmydesktop, or vlc ( not mentioned in the list) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<ikonia> mrsam__: what do you expect to happen when you click it ?
<mrsam__> ikonia>i want to see a GUI program
<ikonia> mrsam__: what gui ?
<SchrodingersScat> mrsam__: so a red dot doesn't appear in your taskbar somewhere?
<ikonia> mrsam__: have you read ANY documentation on how this works ?
<mrsam__> SchrodingersScat>no
<SchrodingersScat> mrsam__: run it from cli then, what does it do?
<mrsam__> <ikonia> so no
<ikonia> mrsam__: you've read no documentation on how to use this ?
<mrsam__> <ikonia>do u want see my screen shot?
<ikonia> mrsam__: I want you to answer my questions
<mrsam__> no no no
<OerHeks> ...
<ikonia> mrsam__: why have you not read anything about how to use it ?
<mrsam__> <ikonia>so it is looklike other GUI PROGRAM and i dont need any thing to use
<ikonia> mrsam__: it's nothing like a gui program
<ikonia> mrsam__: and how would you know if you've read no documentation
<ikonia> mrsam__: do you remember me talking to you yesterday and saying this channel would not continue to do all the work for you,
<ikonia> mrsam__: and that your total lack of ability to listen and follow through on the information you've been given would not continue
<mrsam__> so
<mrsam__> ?
<ikonia> mrsam__: you remember that yes ?
<mrsam__> im not a single user here
<ikonia> mrsam__: you remember that yes ?
<mrsam__> no
<ikonia> mrsam__: ok - I'll explain it again clearly then
<mrsam__> tnx
<ikonia> mrsam__: you use this channel to do all the work for you, you don't listen to information and advice and you waste peoples time by not doing any work for yourself and not even looking how to use something before claiming there is a problem
<ikonia> mrsam__: that constant approach is not acceptable, we are here to help you - not do work for you
<ikonia> mrsam__: so what you need to do is quit this channel, look how to use the tools you're trying to use, if you are having a problem, come back with specific problems,
<ikonia> if you don't even know how something is supposed to look/work but you claim a problem that is unaccepable
<ikonia> so /part this channel, research how to use instanbul, or reference the detailed information we gave you yesterday on other tools
<ikonia> if you're having a specific problem, come back and state it
<ikonia> clear ?
<mrsam__> you dont looklike other people it is clear for me
<ikonia> I don't know what you just said, sorry
<ikonia> mrsam__: do you understand what I'm telling you ?
<mrsam__> i saied you dont speak friendly...i thin
<mrsam__> i think*
<ikonia> mrsam__: I am speaking clearly
<ikonia> I and others have spent a great deal of time explaining a lot of things in detail to you
<ikonia> mrsam__: do you understand what I'm telling you to do, yes/no ?
<mrsam__> ok
<ikonia> thank you
<Lurchy> happy holidays everyone
<Guest48203> where are the most recent drivers for RTL8723AE ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest48203  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<Lurchy> so....I seem to have issues with my zoneminder install on old version of Ubuntu...should I upgrade to wiley wefewolf of do a fresh install?
<OerHeks> Guest48203, "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" should install the needed firmware for RTL8723AE
<Guest48203> MonkeyDust, WIFI doesn't work, what are the most recent drivers for the RTL8723AE card
<Guest48203> OerHeks, tried that, its not a fix
<Lurchy> installed ubuntu desktop this summer....been too busy to play with it more until now
<Guest48203> OerHeks, well it works but it is slower than 56k and disconnects
<dontknow> does anyone know where to download elementary theme?
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  ask in #elementary
<ikonia> the elementary support guys will
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, yes i asked but no answer :(
<ikonia> thn wait
<OerHeks> Guest48203, that wificard is a know trouwblemaker, i would advise the firmware installer, but if you *need* the latest driver, no guarantees, build it yourself http://askubuntu.com/questions/629679/rtl8723ae-unstable-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ikonia> or check their documentationation
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  it's a different distro, you're in the wrong channel here
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, ok. i got the answer
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  glad i could help
<OerHeks> Guest48203, but carefull, you would need to reinstall that driver with any kernelupdate
<mrsam__> <MonkeyDust>do u recommend a program looklike cheese for webcam?
<Guest3852> hola
<BinGo0> hi i cant open my webcam
<ioria> omg
<Guest73790> hola
<MonkeyDust> BinGo0  are you mrsam?
<ikonia> yes, he is
<BinGo0> <ikonia>who are u that kick people ouT?...do company know about u? or we can report u
<ikonia> BinGo0: / mrsamm_ please research the programs you where given before complaining they don't work
<ikonia> BinGo0: / mrsamm_ we gave you links for cheese support yesterday and how to use it, have you read them ?
<BinGo0> <ikonia>i dont speak to u...if u dont want answer then dont speak
<ikonia> BinGo0: did you read the documents you where given yesterady
<ikonia> they detailed how to set up cheese and other desktop recording software
<ikonia> did you actuallyl read them ?
<BinGo0> <ikonia>i saied...i dont want speak with u...is it clearly?
<ikonia> BinGo0: no, sadly it's not
<ikonia> to help you - we need to understand
<ikonia> we spent 20 minutes going through it with you
<ikonia> did you read the documentation you where given yesterday ?
<BinGo0> <ikonia>u speak to me about 4 lines but u say wase 20 minutes?
<ikonia> BinGo0: did you read the documentation you where given yesterday
<BinGo0> <ikonia>im not single user here
<ikonia> on all the web cam and desktop recording software ?
<ikonia> I personally gave you about 3 links, and I know others gave you 2 more
<ikonia> did you read them ?
<BinGo0> im not chatting with u yesterday about it with anypeople ..
<DarkSim> Hello! Im using Ubuntu LTS liveusb and Im trying to shrink a FAT32 partition with Gparted and it just crashes whenever I try to do it
<Lurchy> lol
<herbert44_> hi
<Lurchy> why is OneGod onjoin private messaging and then bouncing in and out of channel?
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> and won't be back
<Lurchy> thank you
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response
<Lurchy> spam lamer
<Lurchy> newbie question here....
<ikonia> just ask
<ikonia> no problem being new
<Lurchy> I have used serv-u and such for my windows computers...what is easiest ftp server to manage on ubuntu?
<nulld> does anyone have any tips on buy a 'bluetooth usb adapter' for Ubuntu? I bought an Insignia one and my Ubuntu OS does not notice it. :/
<ikonia> so there are loads of ftp servers, most are easy, but ask yourself if you really want something as insecure as ftp
<Lurchy> im thinking of pointing a domain to home server(dynanic ip issues being what they are) should i just setup typical ftp server with ubuntu?
<epopt37> nulld: fwiw, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0
<OerHeks> Lurchy, scp over ssh would be my choise instead of ftp/sftp
<nulld> epopt37 - thank-you for the reply. What does that mean though?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<Lurchy> ok
<epopt37> nulld: sorry,  Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0 works for me
<nulld> epopt37 is that installed with your computer or did you add it as a USB adapter?
<epopt37> nulld: it's added
<nulld> I bought an Insignia that says something like "For Windows PCs" on the packaging and thought there would be a remote chance it would work on Ubuntu especially since the sales guy said it would work on Linux but it does not.
<nulld> :/
<nulld> epopt37: The brand of the dongle is 'broadcom'?
<Lurchy> why would FTP be insecure....if you have a good password setup and disable all Guest and default access?  you thinking of "big brother" issues?
<Lurchy> enlighted me
<ikonia> clear text transmit
<Lurchy> ok
<nulld> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters <- This page has helpful USB Bluetooth info epopt37
<Lurchy> ok...I understand..I am just thinking how to use the box if I want to ftp files from CCTV cameras and such
<Lurchy> cloud backup
<Lurchy> trying to figure out zoneminder and such
<epopt37> nulld: the usb device is actually an iogear. Took a minute to find the package
<nulld> ah iogear thank-you for the reply epot37
<epopt37> nulld: sorry for the confusion.
<nulld> Anyone else getting spam from Yandex on Islam?
<Lurchy> I have POE cameras in a network behind this Netgear GS724TP adn I want to run them with zonminder on the ubuntu bow in same network.....
<ikonia> nulld: he's gone
<ikonia> sorry about that
<Lurchy> err box
<Lurchy> just trying to figure out solutions before i set things up and waste time...
<nulld> thank-you for the help ikonia :D i was receiving a steady stream of *beeps* that was freaking me out
<ikonia> nulld: no problem
<Lurchy> upgradeing to ubuntu 15.10 right now...........
<Lurchy> unpacvkign.....
<Lurchy> darn...cant type today
<ikonia> don't need a commentary
<Lurchy> crickets........
<andreas> hi all
<Guest76749> hi all
<ubuntu-mate_> Hi Guest
<xela2244> hi, I'm using trying to decrypt packages captured with airodump-ng using airdecap-ng. But I always get  0 decrypted packets. Help
<nulld> Thank-you for the tech support #ubuntu. TTYL :D
<slidinghorn> xela2244: what flavor & version of ubuntu are you using?
<xela2244> slidinghorn: ubuntu gnome 15.10
<dontknow> xela2244, you have good intentions?
<xela2244> donknow: yes, i'm trying to decrypt packages in my own network
<dontknow> sure lol
<dontknow> xela2244, in this channel they provide basic support as far as i know
<ikonia> can provide as advanced as anyone can
<xela2244> dontknow: oh ok, thanks
<slidinghorn> xela2244: and why do you need to sniff & decrypt packets on your own network?  It could be difficult to get an answer though, as some may feel uncomfortable without knowing for sure what the user's intentions are
<xela2244> slidinghorn: I need to decrypt packages from my Iphone...
<dontknow> xela2244, i don't understand much but don't you need wifi cypher for that?
<xela2244> dontknow I have it
<xela2244> don
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  if you don't know, then better not answer
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, just chatting
<xela2244> I can decrypt packges from wep, but i'm having problems with packages from wpa/wpa2
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  this is support, not for chating
<dontknow> xela2244, wpa is stronger than wep
<xela2244> dontknow: I know this
<xela2244> I'm having a similar problem: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=33448
<dontknow> what do you think about canonical ip policy
<dontknow> removing all ubuntu stuff from source
<ikonia> dontknow: what ?
<dontknow> ikonia, if you want to release ubuntu with different branding you have to remove "ubuntu" word from all sources as far as i know
<ikonia> same as any
<ikonia> redhat, centos etc all do it
<ikonia> it's just removing trademark
<ikonia> it's common sense
<dontknow> ikonia, but you need to search all the source for that right?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> same as any other distro
<Webonaute> anyone know if there is an hardware channel for computer part to discuss?
<slidinghorn> Webonaute: ##hardware
<Webonaute> thank lol
<dontknow> ikonia, i can understand rebranding obligation but i don't understand the necessity of removing all "ubuntu" word
<ikonia> dontknow: becayse it's trademark
<ikonia> every distro does it
<ikonia> so other peoples mess is not passed of as their own
<Guest48203> so i'm guessing Realtek is crappy on Ubuntu... so i have to spend more money on a better supported Intel WIFI card?
<ikonia> Guest48203: its a poor chip set in any linux distro
<Guest48203> i hope i can sell it on ebay, look for my listing guys!
<ikonia> why would anyone buy it after you've said it was poor
<Guest48203> it should work fine on windows tho
<ikonia> it should work in ubuntu, most do
<ikonia> it just takes a little work
<rigo2532345> hi. im pretty sure its a common problem. but please help me on this one. i tried w10 on my laptop now i want to use xubuntu. after installing it from a stick it keeps rebooting. what info do you need?
<rigo2532345> i have a 500gb hdd, 450 at the end is used for data. i completely deleted the first 50gb, created a 45gb ext4 and a 5gb swap. the sda1 45gb has the boot flag.
<rigo2532345> i already tried to add nomodeset to grub. but the laptop still keeps rebooting endless loop about 0 msec after booting up.
<rigo2532345> please? anybody here?
<vincent42> hi all, how can I disable the startup of a server such as lighdm (ubuntu 14.04)
<ikonia> do you mean how to disable the desktop ?
<badbodh> vincent42, try "service lightdm disable"
<rigo2532345> shit. why am i coming here all the time, you dont even understand a simple question... vincent42 you run this command: echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override
<rigo2532345> i guess i wont get any answers here if the question is not something like how do i ping google or such.
<rigo2532345> bye.
<vincent42> rigo2532345: indeed that's the right answer
<vincent42> also just found it on google
<vincent42> at least  I hope it is right, I haven't rebooted yet
<vincent42> badbodh: there's no disable command
<vincent42> only force-reload  restart       start         stop
<badbodh> pity. systemd rocks \o/
<vincent42> what version of ubuntu starts using systemd ?
<badbodh> apart from rigo's solution you could try bum (bootup manager) that controls services. it's a GUI app.
<badbodh> 15.XX
<OerHeks> from 15.04 and up
<vincent42> ok, has anyonh ever managed to run lircd on startup on ubuntu 14.04 ? for some reason it does not start
<vincent42> there's an /etc/init.d/lirc script
<vincent42> but starting it manually does nothing
<vincent42> stop emits strange errors
<badbodh> /etc/init.d is kinda bookshelf. you pick stuff from there to autostart.
<badbodh> symlinks go to rc-folders in /etc, use rc-update command
<vincent42> ok
<vincent42> but as long as running the script manually fail  I guess there's a problem
<badbodh> there are like 5-6 rc folders, to determine in what sequence the services get started.
<badbodh> dunno much about it
<light_> 1
<lettuce45> hi, as a wallpaper I have an image with a quotation that is 3 lines long. I dont want any icons to block the quote, but every time I plug in an extermal HDD the HDD icon appears right on top left of the screen. I have looked into wallpaper properties but found nothing. How can I configure the screen, so icons start to appear at a certain height?
<giorgi> hello
<giorgi> why flash is not working on xubuntu my friends?
<giorgi> flash player i mean
<teward> giorgi: "not working" is vauge
<giorgi> the one on the browser
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  in dconf-editor
<lettuce45> MonkeyDust, is that a command, a file or a package in synaptic?
<giorgi> does not work :(
<giorgi> not playing moviesss
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  it's a program, find it in the repos ... open it, then go to   org.gnome.desktop.media-handling
<lettuce45> MonkeyDust, can you please paste a full link?
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  install it from the software center, or with apt install, like you install any other program
<lettuce45> MonkeyDust, already installed, org.gnome.desktop.media-handling is not a valid url
<citrix>  /j #php
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  no, open dconf-editor
<citrix> Hi all
<citrix> i am trying to handle 2 submit buttons
<abusead> How do I check which wifi driver has been selected by the Ubuntu LiveCd?
<lettuce45> already there MonkeyDust , now what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  in the left, you find 'org' and all the rest
<light_> Hi, I am new to IRC, is this right channel where people talk? I see little discussion here :)
<lettuce45> MonkeyDust, im already at org.gnome.desktop.media-handling, what do I have to edit?
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  uncheck automount
<lettuce45> MonkeyDust, why do I want to do that? I need to mount externals
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  you just don't want it to show, when it's mounted?
<lettuce45> no, I want all icons to appear not on the upper part of the screen, but in the middle, so the quotation doesn't get "blocked" with icons
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  drag them to the middle, then
<[adw]> hi, ive got a mini.iso of wily, but when i select mirror to install from, i get msg. that "mirror does not have any suite symlinks"
<lettuce45> will the dragging be remembered for any other external?
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  not sure, try it and see what happens
<lettuce45> :D thanks
<[adw]> Does anyone know what mirror works with the Wily netinstall(mini.iso)?
<xsd> i have Z87 expert mobo and i cant boot from a live cd usb
<xsd> and secure boot is anebled but i cant boot into windows enymore
<xsd> nor ubuntu
<xsd> nor usb sticks or live cds
<ventrilo> hi all
<ventrilo> im trying to install ventrilo server on ubuntu 15, how do i do that ?
<MonkeyDust> !find ventrillo
<ubottu> Package/file ventrillo does not exist in wily
<ventrilo> its a linux pack
<citrix> abusead, you can see by lsmod | grep -i wireless
<citrix> abusead, lspci will tell you about your wifi controller , lspci | grep -i Network
<luxor> G
<xsd> i have Z87 expert mobo and i cant boot from a live cd usb secure boot is on but afther install of ubuntu my system windows wont boot enymore ubuntu the same
<xsd> suckµ
<joe0tac> I recently switched from Win to Ubuntu. I cannot get DVDs to play in any player (Videos, VLC). I have tried installing ubuntu restricted extras, and rebooting. It still does not work. What else can I try?
<MonkeyDust> joe0tac  in a terminal, what's the ouput of   cat /etc/issue
<joe0tac> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> !dvd | joe0tac
<ubottu> joe0tac: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jason_> I'm having trouble launching things from nautilus. For example if I try to open a video in VLC or a PDF in the document viewer it won't open, but I can open VLC from the command line and play the file just fine.
<ioria> jason_, in terminal ,  xdg-open file.pdf
<lettuce45> do I want to play youtube videos on htmla instead of on flash?
<jason_> ioria, that's fine but i'd like to be able to do it from nautilus. Any ideas why it wouldn't work?
<ioria> jason_, it opens ?
<jason_> ioria, yes
<jason_> oh wait hold on I think I already had the particular file open
<jason_> ioria, yes it works for everything
<ioria> jason_, have you tried 'Open with' ?
<jason_> ioria, yes that does not work
<ioria> jason_,  you don't have a menu entry ' Other applications ' ?
<jason_> ioria, I do. I mean trying another application, or selecting the normal application from the menu also does not open the file.
<joe0tac> Sorry. Was in the midst of asking about problem solving my DVD player when my internet connection dropped (my other problem...). To-resum: Ubuntu 15.10. Installed Restricted Extras. Will play CDs, will not play DVDs. Using Videos and VLC.
<ioria> jason_,  you mean that when you select 'Document Viewer' from Other Applications menu   , the file does not open ?
<xsd> hello all
<jason_> ioria, correct. Nor does it work if I select some other program (i.e. ImageMagick or Print Preview)
<Bashing-om> !DVD | joe0tac Have you consulted :
<ubottu> joe0tac Have you consulted :: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xsd> i have Z87 expert mobo and i cant boot ubuntu enymore nor win (secure boot was anabled during ubuntu setup
<xsd> but  cant buut system rescue also
<xsd> http://postimg.org/image/ryvivflrh/
<xsd> help plz
<ioria> jason_,  can you paste /etc/gnome/defaults.list ?
<joe0tac> !DVD | Bashing-om-ubottu. Yes. I installed the Restricted Extras, and rebooted. It did nothing.
<ubottu> Bashing-om-ubottu. Yes. I installed the Restricted Extras, and rebooted. It did nothing.: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xsd> enybody
<Bashing-om> xsd: Maybe try to have the firmware pass to the kernel different ACPI table ? From a liveDVD what returns: ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' . Maybe add a boot parameter to the boot command line ?
<xsd> Bashing-om how i do that
<Bashing-om> xsd: We will eventually - when we know what ACPI table to pass - edit grub's boot parameter .
<xsd> i cant boot nothin at al none of my both systems
<Bashing-om> xsd: I say again - from the liveDVD - or USB . that medium you used to install 'buntu .
<xsd> it locked me out all usb ports
<xsd> :x
<xsd> live cd dont work nor usb boot
<dsc_> i'm trying to connect my wpa2 wifi network from the terminal
<MonkeyDust> xsd  what *can* you do, so we can try to help you from there
<dsc_> with wpasupplicant
<dsc_> but "its not working" :D
<xsd> only boot and in bios but  efi shell either
<Bashing-om> xsd: That booting up the firmware for the settings is long before an operating system is even considered by the system . Booting to the firmware settings has nothing to do with the operating system . Try again ( Acer as the machine manufactirer ?) .
<xsd> asus
<xsd> i'm gone roll back bios default
<xsd> sec
<xsd> hrm
<xsd> grub resuece mode
<akik> dsc_: here's a page i wrote about configuring wlan in the interfaces file https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2015/10/12/how-to-configure-your-wlan-interface-in-the-interfaces-file/
<akik> dsc_: so you can use ifup/ifdown to control your wlan interface
<Bashing-om> xsd: Hummm ... You must have been able to boot that live environmnet at one time --- as you have installed 'buntu . Boot that loveDVD on the same maode ( bios/UEFI) as the mode installed in .
<dsc_> cool akik, seems like I did not stop network-manager.
<dsc_> akik: would you happen to know if I could instead talk to network-manager directly? Like, in the ubuntu GUI you can click on the network icon and connect to a wifi, perhaps I can interface with an API for this?
<akik> dsc_: yes, nmcli/nm-tool
<dsc_> akik: isnt that whole network-manager stuff written in python anyway
<dsc_> oh cool. :)
<akik> dsc_: your requirement changed quite quickly :)
<xsd> i cant enymore
<dsc_> akik: hehe. Well I'm trying to find out the quickest way to manually connect to a wifi. If I can use the network-manager for that, that's totally fine by me.
<Lurchy> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<Lurchy> do I modify this in config file for ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> xsd: Sorry, if you can not boot to the firware setting - I do not know what to tell you . Is this a laptop machine ?
<Bashing-om> firmware*
<xsd> ah pc
<Lurchy> trying to setup options for zoneminder......
<ioria> Lurch  it's just a warning i think .. apache is working, isn't it ?
<Lurchy> yeah
<Bashing-om> xsd: As a desktop, you might try powering the box down, pull the AC power cord, depress the power button for 5 seconds - clears CMOS memory - .. reconnect the power and now see if you can boot to the firmware settings .
<Lurchy> wait...I goto 192.168.0.1:80 to look for response
<Lurchy> err
<xsd> tryed that
<xsd> i'm gone nuke it :p
<Lurchy> The "IP":80 of the ubuntu box to see if apache responds with default page
<Lurchy> correct ioria?
<ioria> Lurch  if you put your ip in the firefox bar  ?
<Lurchy> yeah
<Lurchy> ubuntu box is diff ip inside my network than this client box I am on
<xsd> it now only boot in windows :x
<xsd> no ubuntu
<akik> Lurchy: the servername it's talking about is in the httpd config file
<Lurchy> ioria...apache2 working fine
<ioria> Lurch   now is apache2.conf, i think in /etc/apache2
<ioria> or apache.conf
<Lurchy> akik....so..zoneminder is looking for servername and doesnt see what it needs.
<Lurchy> hmmm
<Bashing-om> xsd: EFI ? Windows installed in UEFI mode, and ubuntu in CCSM ? .. the two booting methods are not compatible .
<flknv> hi, I want to backup my ubuntu system and this is my first time doing this. any recommendations on what I should backup?
<Lurchy> im a noob...so bear with me...when I "sudo a2enmd rewrite" it gives me the server error
<Lurchy> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<dsc_> akik: your article is nice
<Lurchy> do I need to set global "servername" in ubunutu config file?
<akik> Lurchy: usually you set servername to match the ip & name that you are serving content from
<Lurchy> ahh
<xsd> i think so yes Bashing-om
<Lurchy> my ubuntu box has a diff static ip inside my network...it is not 127.0.1.1
<Bashing-om> flknv: Consider - all system files are on the install medium . All that is "required" is to back up personal data ( and any edits to config files you may have made, maybe ) .
<Lurchy> so..if this is the case...where do i set sername globally???
<ioria> !backup | flknv
<ubottu> flknv: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Lurchy> brb..phone
<flknv> Bashing-om: ioria: I'm contemplating to switch to the stable debian. should home be enough?
<Bashing-om> xsd: Until such time as you can boot up a liveUSB of ubuntu, there is not a thing else we can do .
<MonkeyDust> flknv  debian is not ubuntu -- config files in your home may differ
<xsd> man i have two bios ships i had rested them both i everthing works agian :D
<ioria> flknv, sorry,  what was your original issue ?
<xsd> just not booting ubuntu
<xsd> but win
<xsd> and live,s
<xsd> etc
<flknv> ioria: I just don't like ubuntu's unstability (with the positive side of being very up to date)
<flknv> MonkeyDust: so I should only back up home and delete config?
<ioria> flknv, maybe copy your home on a different partition (create one from live) , reinstall and rsysnc ?
<elldissin> Hello, what can I do to make my old laptop boot not only with acpi=off?
<Bashing-om> xsd: :) so we need to verify that ubuntu is installed in the same mode as that of Windows ?
<MonkeyDust> xsd  can you boot the live dvd/usb now?
<xsd> ye
<bekks> elldissin: Update the BIOS.
<xsd> win uefi
<xsd> ubuntu ccsm
<bekks> elldissin: Keep it in this channel please.
<Bashing-om> xsd: IF and the stress is on IF you know that Win is UEFI, and you are dual booting with both OSs installed to the same hard drive, then ubuntu MUST also ne installed in UEFI mode. RE-install time .
<xsd> oki
<Lurchy> is 'ServerName' directive a setting in the Ubuntu config file?
<bekks> Lurchy: In the Ubuntu config file of what?
<Seveas> Lurchy: there's no such thing as 'the Ubuntu config file'
<Lurchy> or a setting in a program...such as Zoneminder
<bekks> !info zonminder
<ubottu> Package zonminder does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> xsd: What ever mode that you boot the liveUSB in, is the mode that will be used to install .
<bekks> Lurchy: Whats "Zoneminder"?
<Seveas> Lurchy: it's a valid statement in an Apache config file
<Lurchy> installed zoneminder and getting an error in one step of the install...just trying to figure out if it is a setting in the ZM program or global setting in UBU
<bekks> Lurchy: What is "Zoneminder"?
<Lurchy> CCTV software
<bekks> Lurchy: There is no such setting as "a global Ubuntu setting".
<Lurchy> I got a bunch of POE cameras offa ebay and setting up home network with them
<xsd> oki
<xsd> thnx for the help
<bekks> Lurchy: How about starting with the Ubuntu version you are using?
<Lurchy> I have Mysql and apache all setup...but I get this error in one step of install
<Lurchy> AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<bekks> Lurchy: Thats not an error, but a warning only.
<Lurchy> hmmm
<Bashing-om> xsd: Not much help, yet . Not done til ya booting ubuntu . As required you are welcome to ask for any additional guidance .
<bekks> Lurchy: And since it clearly states it is an Apache message - guess which program is causing that message?
<Lurchy> perhaps program needs the exact ip of the apache server on the network?
<bekks> Lurchy: And now: which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Lurchy> 15.10
<Lurchy> hmm...its an apache "error" then
<bekks> Lurchy: The message clearly tells you what to do.
<bekks> Lurchy: It isnt an error at all.
<Lurchy> well..warning
<Lurchy> heh...so this is somethign i set in apache....just trying to figure it out
<Lurchy> I think i found some documentation....
<bekks> docs.apache.org :)
<Lurchy> if I insert 'ServerName localhost' in either httpd.conf or apache2.conf in /etc/apache2 and restart apache the notice will disappear.
<Lurchy> does this solution work for 15.10??
<Lurchy> it says its solution for 13.04 and older
<aotea> I've been finding weird xorg.conf files with dates appended to them, guessing they get created after GPU crashes. http://termbin.com/9z2y I assume these can be removed without any issues?
<bizukifu> God evening
<Bashing-om> aotea: many situations, as a new driver is installed]re-installed a new config file is generted, IF you are happy with ypur graphocs as is, then yes, those other xorg.conf files may be safely removed .
<rvgate> Hello... im trying to install ubuntu on my machine (full details here: http://tweakers.net/gallery/121456/inventaris/ (click on desktop)). Ubuntu 15.10 gets stuck on booting from the live cd at ¨Start WPA supplicant¨ and booting the live cd of 14.04 simply gives me a blank screen... any ideas?
<EriC^^> rvgate: did you checksum the 14.04 iso? and did you try nomodeset?
<rvgate> EriC^^, yes and no, how can i do the nomodeset? (i dont have grub installed, trying to install it next to windows 10)
<EriC^^> rvgate: when the live cd boots press e over try ubuntu
<EriC^^> in the black and white grub menu, and add nomodeset at the end of the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz.efi ......
<rvgate> EriC^^, it doesnt even reach that point where i can select try ubuntu..
<hoitorz> rvgate: really
<rvgate> hoitorz, no need to send me pm´s, blocked/reported
<rvgate> EriC^^, any idea´s?
<Bashing-om> rvgate: EriC^^ Win10 generally == UEFI, and the ubuntu installer must also be in UEFI mode . (installing to the same hard drive )
<rvgate> Bashing-om, EriC^^, it is going to the same ssd, yes
<kc8pnd> howdy
<Bashing-om> rvgate: Then insure that you boot the live(USB) in efi mode !
<aotea> I'm giving up on these nvidia drivers, just changing the drivers with "Driver Management Software" should be enough migrating to nouveau right? Or need I run "apt-get --purge nvidia*" after installing nouveau?
<EriC^^> aotea: you need to restart
<EriC^^> purge nvidia* won't harm too
<Bashing-om> aotea: ' sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* ' should be good 'nuff to use the open source driver upon a reboot .
<aotea> Should I submit bugreport with the nvidia-bug-report on launchpad also? or is those logs mostly for nvidia devs?
<Bashing-om> aotea: IF you think you have found a bug .. by all means report it . The big boys will sort it out if properly submitted .
<aotea> Or well, before I do I'll see that the system running under nouveau is stable and doesn't suffer from GPU falling off the bus as the Nvidia drivers seemed to have issue doing
<aotea> Bashing-om, Do one include kern.log or which logs could be important submitting?
<rvgate> Bashing-om, EriC^^, just booing now using different mode... instantly gave me the option to try/install ubuntu :) looks a lot more promising now
<Bashing-om> rvgate: :)
<gigi> vgvggvnvg
<gigi> ciao
<EriC^^> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> aotea: submitt /etc/X11/xorg.conf, .xsession-errors for starters.
<Bashing-om> chocolate chip, no less, My favorite .
<rsmith> Will there be a session on LXD/LXC at Ubucon in Pasadena?  I can't find one in the schedule.  Could someone tell Mark there should be a talk abotu LXD and all its coolness?
<ikonia> rsmith: what do you really expect to happen in here ?
<ikonia> why not mail the ubucon team and ask like a grown up rather than firing a comment into IRC blackhole
<Flannel> rsmith: You should go ask/discuss in #ubuntu-us-ca, that's where Ubuntu California is, they're the ones organizing it.
<Flannel> rsmith: although, at this point most of the schedule is set.
<rsmith> Flannel: OK, thanks!
<rsmith> ikonia: getting useful info, like what Flannel just gave me.  Thanks!
<rvgate> Bashing-om, hate to say this... but after selecting the try ubuntu option... still looking at a blank screen...
<eikon81g> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rvgate> eikon81g, doing that one now
<eikon81g> !nomodeset | rvgate
<ubottu> rvgate: please see above
<eikon81g> ok
<rvgate> this mode looks f'up up :P
<Bashing-om> rvgate: Once you have a desktop from the 'nomoeset' boot option, one can then install a graphic's driver .
<bombillo> how to install wine in debian
<Ollie65> Any security experts out here (regarding directory/file access)?
<rvgate> Bashing-om, sorry to bother you again... but its not detecting my windows 10 installation.. :/ im afraid i wont be able to boot into it after it installed grub
<bekks> !ask | Ollie65
<ubottu> Ollie65: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eikon81g> Ollie65, no expert but is it regarding the chown command?
<eikon81g> !chown |Ollie65
<ubottu> Ollie65: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Ollie65> Thank ubottu. I strive to honour the channels rules.
<eikon81g> (i'm no expert is what I meant, I'm sure there are more than a few here.. )
<solars> can anyone tell me how to solve this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1386320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386320 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgraded ubuntu 14.10 fail due to wanting to remove ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> rvgate: Best ask of EriC^^ when it comes to booting UEFI . I have no experoence in that realm . bear in mind it is doable as thousands have done it .
<eikon81g> rvgate, In your BIOS what is your SATA type set to?
<rvgate> eikon81g, let me restart and check, give me a second
<eikon81g> There may be more than one setting in the BIOS you may try to change it over sometimes the setting is like native or IDE
<Ollie65> About file permissions: Several users need shared r/w access to a (sub)directory. One user needs access to that shared directory and a few other files. My approach would be to create a group with those users and set access permissions to 770. Then for the remaining files (for the single user) set permissions to 700. Do you agree this is correct?
<rvgate> eikon81g, you mind if i start a hangouts chat?
<ubuntu933> is any human intervention required while upgrading distro via the software updater starting from the "Setting new software channels"? Coz im not on a much fast connection and planning to sleep while it downloads whole night?
<rvgate> eikon81g, SATA mode is set to IDE
<eikon81g> ubuntu933, yes, you would need to give the root pw when the upgrade is ready
<eikon81g> rvgate, I don't really use hangouts you can PM me..
<eikon81g> rvgate, did you have other options there?
<ubuntu933> eikon81g, that would be at just before the installing phase, no?
<rvgate> eikon81g, disabled/ide/ahci/raid
<eikon81g> right the download should run just fine, once it finishes I believe it will prompt you and you will need to give it the pw
<eikon81g> rvgate, maybe give ahci a shot and see what it does
<rvgate> eikon81g, then boot using normal or eufi?
<eikon81g> generally IDE would work fine but some of the newer BIOS configurations act goofy when it comes to booting from usb etc
<eikon81g> did you try normal first?
<eikon81g> set the USB to first in the boot order or when you have the option to during boot hit "f12" or whatever to select a boot device
<rvgate> eikon81g, thats where it got stuck initially... then switched to eufi that allowed me to get the menu and do the nomodeset
<rvgate> eikon81g, im not using usb to boot btw, using an old fashioned dvd
<eikon81g> I would do the normal and get into the grub settings and set it to nomodeset
<Bashing-om> rvgate: eikon81g Win10 and SSD == UEFI and AHCI for the 'buntu install .
<ubuntu933> one more thing, are the installed other DE's stay or get removed after upgrade?
<xangua> ubuntu933: they stay and also update
<eikon81g> you will need to run a command to remove the old headers
<ubuntu933> before?
<eikon81g> this is the one I've always used
<eikon81g> NO NO after..
<ubuntu933> auteremove one?
<eikon81g> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<eikon81g> that command was passed to me by a user here and it has always worked well..
<ubuntu933> this removes the old kernel headers right?
<rvgate> eikon81g, Bashing-om, booted nicely, detecting windows properly and now installing it alongside it :D
<eikon81g> to me it's a lot of jargon but when you run the command it will clean out old updates
<eikon81g> and unused kernal
<rvgate> !cookie | eikon81g
<ubottu> eikon81g: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eikon81g> Hey hey.. we win
<ubuntu933> eikon81g, well thank you... bye
<eikon81g> now heres the catch since you installed windows or it was likely installed with the setting for IDE then it may hang you up in windows.
<Bashing-om> rvgate: After the install completes, may have to install a graphic's driver - maybe .
<eikon81g> rvgate, http://www.askvg.com/how-to-change-sata-hard-disk-mode-from-ide-to-ahci-raid-in-bios-after-installing-windows/
<eikon81g> IFFF you get a bluescreen when booting into windows that is your issue. If not just continue biz as usual
<rvgate> Bashing-om, i didnt have to do the nomodeset this time.. and it actually using full resolution during installation :) (15.10)
<eikon81g> I figured it had to do with that I wasn't sure.. I'm just a spray and pray kinda guy
<eikon81g> rvgate, nice
<OneM_Industries> So, I have an old RTL8185l WIFI card that I want to use with LUbuntu 15.10, but the only drivers that I can see for it are ancient. Any ideas?
<Ollie65> Ok guys, good luck out there. I wish you a good night, I'm hitting the sack :-)
<eikon81g> OneM_Industries, a usb card?
<solars> hi, how can I fix Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<eikon81g> later Ollie65
<OneM_Industries> No, PCI card.
<OneM_Industries> We got it in '06 or '07.
<rvgate> eikon81g, thanks for that link.. ill try booting into windows after this is done and see if the room lights up blue :P
<eikon81g> I was saying you could grab a usb wifi card on the cheap
<eikon81g> OneM_Industries, I was saying you could grab a usb wifi card on the cheap
<OneM_Industries> Kinda trying to make do with what I have.
<eikon81g> solars, what version are you on and what are you trying to go to?
<eikon81g> np rvgate
<solars> eikon81g, 14.04 and I'd like to change to 15.x
<eikon81g> solars, it may take a little more work but it looks like since there is a bug on this you may need to go with a workaround..
<solars> eikon81g, if there is one?
<eikon81g> solars, have you considered just formatting and going back with a clean install?
<MonkeyDust> solars  better wait for 16.04, 4 months from now
<solars> eikon81g, can't format as I have a lot of stuff on this machine
<solars> MonkeyDust, that's lts, right?
<MonkeyDust> solars  yes, you can upgrade lts > lts
<solars> hmm yes then I think I'll wait
<solars> this seems way too buggy
<eikon81g> Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users. <<
<kasa> hello?
<eikon81g> I don't know of another way around it personally.. someone here may be able to assist further if you hang around for awhile..
<rvgate> eikon81g, well, win10 is broken :P
<eikon81g> well then once you get it installed you could always chance the SATA mode back to IDE boot into windows, make the registry change from the link I sent and then reboot change the bios seting back to achi and then boot BAU
<rvgate> eikon81g, yup :D thanks again
<eikon81g> OR try to use the RAID setting instead..
<eikon81g> seems that one has a little bit more compatibility
<kasa> hola?
<kasa> Two dogs?
<kasa> nameles¿
<eikon81g> !rules |kasa
<ubottu> kasa: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eikon81g> rvgate, I'm invested let me know if you get it because once you do I am going to head out..
<kasa> ubottu i was speaking whit this user but i don't know where are they
<ubottu> kasa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasa> ubottu how can i find users?
<ubottu> kasa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasa> maybe in other chat rooms?
<EriC^^> rvgate: what's the problem?
<kasa> can anybody help me?
<Bashing-om> kasa: If you do ' /lastlog kasa ' you should find whom was addressing you .
<kasa> ahh thanks bashing-om
<eikon81g> "/whois <username>"
<deancandra> anyone?
<eikon81g> deancandra, whats the question?
<eikon81g> EriC^^, he was having trouble getting the ubuntu install to recognize the windows installation on his machine we got that sorted but now his windows install is bsod'ing I supplied a link for a fix
<eikon81g> I think he will get it.. just a little tinkering
<kasa> not
<deancandra> lol my windows cant bootup coz i move c partition with gparted
<deancandra> poor me
<eikon81g> that's going to be tricky.. you may have hosed it up
<eikon81g> deancandra,
<eikon81g> http://www.partitionwizard.com/help/rebuild-mbr.html
<eikon81g> deancandra,  http://www.partitionwizard.com/help/rebuild-mbr.html
<eikon81g> it probably has to do with the MBR and you would need to fix that to get it to boot again
<eikon81g> deancandra, that tool I posted may help but I've not used it before.. The mbr needs to be repaired to get back into windows
<kasa> could anybody help me?
<deancandra> ill check it first
<kasa> i would like to conect my pc via HDMI>DP
<kasa> anybody knows how to say linux to throw image via HDMI?
<eikon81g> kasa, are you running Ubuntu or are you on Windows?
<eikon81g> ok so on Ubuntu you can use the hardkey on the keyboard to switch the display once you have it connected
<kasa> Display port ist my screen and i have the cable to connect it via HDMI to my pc
<eikon81g> sometimes it is one of the "FN" keys
<kasa> Linux 17.03 Kernel 4.2.2
<kasa> in not laptop
<ikonia> that looks like mint
<eikon81g> connect the monitor and then use the display settings to activate the second display
<kasa> it is
<kasa> Mint linux distro
<ikonia> kasa: mint is not supported here, it has it's own support channel
<ikonia> !mint |kas
<ubottu> kas: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> !mint | kasa
<ubottu> kasa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kasa> ahh sorry
<rvgate> eikon81g, EriC^^, this may not be ubuntu related anymore... but the entries i need to edit are already set on the option they need to be according to the guide, trying the alternative method now
<kasa> it is because i was looking for two dogs users and nameless
<eikon81g> rvgate, that or you may be able to even go back to IDE all together now that its set up
<rvgate> eikon81g, what is the recommended mode? i'd rather stick to AHCI if it is preferred over IDE
<eikon81g> rvgate, or try raid like I was saying it may get you by as well
<eikon81g> well RAID includes support for AHCI from what I've read so if not IDE maybe RAID
<boxmein> ohai, I dun goofed and VLC utilized 11GB memory and made my load average go up to 20 for a moment
<eikon81g> IDE is preferred for my use but my machine didn't get wonky on install either..
<kasa> it is other linux mint help chats rooms?
<boxmein> and then I set a hard user memory limit of 5GB
<boxmein> and now chrome is showing out-of-memory errors with any tab when over three tabs are open
<boxmein> aw-snaps*
<boxmein> and terminals won't open, etc
<deancandra> could i install an ubuntu on flashdrive instead of harddrive? i mean install like ussualy not a live usb
<bekks> deancandra: Yes.
<aotea> boxmein, no harm in using RAM now is there? Why set the hard limit?
<boxmein> aotea: I only have 6GB of RAM
<boxmein> aotea: so utilizing 11GB is a bit harmful :D
<EriC^^> rvgate: pause for a second
<rvgate> EriC^^, panic mode engaged
<EriC^^> rvgate: can you boot the ubuntu live usb?
<boxmein> deancandra: did that for arch, totally can
<EriC^^> disengage
<EriC^^> :D
<deancandra> but i dont see my flashdrive apears on ubuntu install wizard, only detect my HDD
<eikon81g> EriC^^, takes point
<boxmein> deancandra: if you're really into it you can install linux onto the second partition, so windows/other computers can still use the first for mass storage
<eikon81g> deancandra, what format is the flashdrive currently?
<rvgate> EriC^^, yes i can pause... currently in the bios.. mode set to RAID (didnt boot windows).. ubuntu installed, live cd present, and pausing funtil further instructions
<EriC^^> are you using raid with your disks?
<deancandra> last i check is fat32, do i need format that flashdrive into specific filesystem?
<rvgate> EriC^^, no... changed it as it was suggested by eikon81g just to see if it works
<EriC^^> rvgate: ok, change it back to what it was
<EriC^^> then boot the live usb and let us know when it boots up
<boxmein> deancandra: yep, the flashdrive needs empty space or an ext-something partition afaik
<Guy1524> hey guys so I have a question about ubuntu touch but the #ubuntu-touch channel is empty so I am asking here.  I have a samsung rugby pro from att and I want to install ubuntu touch.  I have completed all the desktop steps and now I am trying to unlock the phone.  Unfortunately, even when I am able to get into recovery mode my computer does not recognize my device when I use "fastboot devices"  any solutions?
<rvgate> EriC^^, changing it to AHCI mode and rebooting into live cd
<eikon81g> rvgate, didnt we start in IDE?
<EriC^^> rvgate: ok
<eikon81g> (when it wasn't booting?)
<rvgate> eikon81g, EriC^^, windows only boots in IDE mode
<rvgate> also, i feel weird mentioning windows in this chat :P
<eikon81g> well it has to do with a dual boot setup which directly pertains to this.. imo
<eikon81g> rvgate, when it is in IDE are you able to do both ubuntu and windows?
<rvgate> eikon81g, didnt try that one yet
<Guy1524> how often should I repeat my question when nobody answers
<eikon81g> that may be the way to do it stick with EriC^^ on his rundown and I will just watch
<eikon81g> !rules | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eikon81g> sounds like you need the ADB drivers for that device but it is not a topic for this channel
<boxmein> http://hastebin.com/gaxiquqiye.css D:
<rvgate> EriC^^, let me test IDE mode for the ubuntu installation first... i want to know
<EriC^^> ok
<xangua> Guy1524: 220 users there, also ever heard about patience and the answer of "can I install Ubuntu touch on my random Android device" is probably no
<deancandra> Guy1524 : have u try using adb to flash it?
<rvgate> eikon81g, EriC^^, IDE mode does not boot ubuntu :P but i think eric already knew this, gives me fsck result and stops
<deancandra> really on recover you cant use fastboot
<Guy1524> deancandra: sorry I do not know what you mean by flashing it
<eikon81g> Gotcha..
<rvgate> EriC^^, changing it to AHCI mode now, and booting into live cd... (you sure about the live cd? ubuntu installation works fine in that mode)
<Guy1524> xangua: most if not all of them are afk, yes I have, I was just wondering how often I should repost, and lastly that is why I asked here, you don't have to be so rude :P
<EriC^^> rvgate: what was it originally set to? when windows worked?
<rvgate> EriC^^, windows works on IDE mode, but then i had troubles getting ubuntu live cd booted
<xangua> Guy1524: I'm just being realist, maybe if you ask Samsung for divers and they give it to you, you could start the hard work of port it
<eikon81g> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/271613-32-ahci-transition-question << gives some more registry tweaks for win 7 you say it was a win 10 install?
<EriC^^> how did you get to the live cd earlier when it didn't find windows?
<rvgate> EriC^^, that was when i booted the livecd using EUFI, and sata mode on AHCI
<Guy1524> xangua: ok ):
<eikon81g> rvgate, EriC^^ >> http://www.tenforums.com/performance-maintenance/15006-attn-ssd-owners-enabling-ahci-mode-after-windows-10-installation.html
<xangua> Guy1524: or even if you manage all that, the answer would probably still be no
<eikon81g> that may be the way to do it..
<rvgate> EriC^^, so... before i unpause... what mode should i be in
<EriC^^> rvgate: ok boot up the live usb, just so we can have a look at the disks
<rvgate> EriC^^, eikon81g, just a sidenote... i appreciate the time and efford you guys put into this
<eikon81g> np rvgate
<eikon81g> I am still looking for an alternate solution. I think that the windows install is looking for a drive in IDE mode and to get windows to recognize a drive in AHCI mode you need to boot into safemode for windows to boot with the drive in AHCI so that the drivers and registry changes are made by windows
<eikon81g> then once that is done you can set the bios setting to ahci and windows wont bsod
<ikonia> what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<rvgate> ikonia, dualboot
<ikonia> but what has windows requirements got to do with ubuntu
<eikon81g> we bsod his windows install when trying to get ubuntu to recognize the the install that was already on the drive
<eikon81g> ikonia, we will move to the side sorry
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<ikonia> ubuntu will not damage your windows install
<eikon81g> it will if you have to change the SATA mode for it to be recognized
<rvgate> EriC^^, booted into livecd
<EriC^^> rvgate: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<rvgate> EriC^^, Use netcat. :P i assume it should return me a link
<EriC^^> rvgate: type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<rvgate> EriC^^, http://openterm.tk/1dzy/
<EriC^^> ok, windows is installed in legacy mode
<EriC^^> so you need to install ubuntu in legacy mode too
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi , does it exist?
<rvgate> or reinstall windows ?
<rvgate> doesnt exist
<EriC^^> ok, that means you're booted in legacy mode right now
<EriC^^> rvgate: i think ubuntu can't see windows cause you have leftover gpt
<EriC^^> type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<rvgate> MBR command ?
<EriC^^> it didn't mention any stray gpt?
<rvgate> nope, just version info, loading mbr data from /dev/sda, then asks me for MBR command
<EriC^^> ok press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> try launching the installer
<EriC^^> btw, there seems to be an ext4 and swap already on the disk
<EriC^^> is ubuntu already installed..?
<rvgate> EriC^^, note that already installed ubuntu next to windows... i mentioned this earlier
<EriC^^> oh
<rvgate> problem is that if i put the mode on AHCI, windows doesnt work... and if i put it on IDE, Ubuntu doesnt work
<eikon81g> it's the windows setting..
<eikon81g> windows is looking for an IDE device.
<eikon81g> you can transition it into AHCI by following the steps in this link
<eikon81g> http://www.tenforums.com/performance-maintenance/15006-attn-ssd-owners-enabling-ahci-mode-after-windows-10-installation.html
<rvgate> so either change windows to look for an ahci device, or change ubuntu to look for an ide device
<rvgate> or start over completely :P reinstalling both windows and ubuntu on the correct mode
<EriC^^> rvgate: did you install ubuntu with ide mode enabled?
#ubuntu 2015-12-27
<rvgate> EriC^^, no... because on IDE mode, it didnt boot the live cd... it only worked when i changed mode to ahci
<EriC^^> rvgate: ok, i guess you could try the instructions in the link eikon81g gave you
<EriC^^> !ops | rever spamming in pm
<ubottu> rever spamming in pm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<eikon81g> EriC^^, you are a beast, I learned alot from that rundown you did. Good stuff man
<aotea> So, having survived with no crash for just about two hours now on Nouveau I guess I can conclude my Nvidia drivers had issues on my machine jumping off the bus all the time :P Anyone else gotten xorg restarts at random intervals, Ubuntu 15.10 Nvidia 340 & 352 drivers?
<eikon81g> ikonia, sorry we got a little out of the topic but it was strictly related to a dualboot issue.
<ikonia> no big deal
<ikonia> don't sweat it
<OneM_Industries> Hey, can anyone recommend a good getting started with Linux guide?
<EriC^^> !manual | OneM_Industries this is nice
<ubottu> OneM_Industries this is nice: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Also : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<rvgate> eikon81g, EriC^^, followed these instructions provided by eikon81g: http://www.tenforums.com/performance-maintenance/15006-attn-ssd-owners-enabling-ahci-mode-after-windows-10-installation.html, now on AHCI mode, windows booted, ubuntu booted... thanks a lot guys (or girls) :D
<rvgate> !cookie | eikon81g
<ubottu> eikon81g: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rvgate> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<iluminati> when i am trying to pair devices with bluetooth it connect and disconnect any idea i tried with many bluetooth adapters and is the same
<EriC^^> ty, good job eikon81g
<eikon81g> lol, yall have a great night. learned alot, thank you both as well. i'll pop in later!! Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> you too
<iluminati> when i am trying to pair devices with bluetooth it connect and disconnect any idea i tried with many bluetooth adapters and is the same
<eikon81g> !pulseaudi
<eikon81g> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<eikon81g> iluminati, get the pulseaudio bluetooth module
<basttrax> Hey all
<eikon81g> iluminati, apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-module-bluetooth < i think
<iluminati> eikon81g, keep the same connect and disconnect
<eikon81g> iluminati, sudo service bluetooth restart
<eikon81g> I had a similar issue and ran it down for a few days I believe this is what ended up resolving it..
<eikon81g> (installing the pulseaudio bluetooth module)
<basttrax> Anyone floating around?
<Bashing-om> basttrax: I be, What is the issue ?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Is there a way to see what frequencies my wifi dongle can connect to? I have a dual-band wifi set up, and a tablet can connect to 5GHrz, but I'm having a hard time getting my computer to connect
<basttrax> Bashing-om: Wanted to set up a Ubuntu server, was wondering if anyone had any experience, or recommendations on what vendors has the best Ubuntu (or Linux in general)
<basttrax> Ie, Lenovo or HP or Dell etc.
<ikonia> what vendors ?
<ikonia> ubuntu is the vendor
<MonkeyDust> econdudeawesome  in a terminal, type   iwlist
<ikonia> basttrax: they are just hardwware providers
<basttrax> ikonia: hardware providers,
<ikonia> what about them ?
<ikonia> sorry - I'm not getting what you're asking
<econdudeawesome> MonkeyDust: Very nice! All in the 2.4 range unfortunately. Any way to modify that, or is them the bricks?
<eikon81g> econdudeawesome, if the card you are using now is not an AC card then you wont beable to see the 5ghz SSID
<Welington> Algum brasileiro?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: How do I check that? (What is an AC card?)
<kc8pnd> What are some mp3/media players out there?
<MonkeyDust> !player | kc8pnd
<ubottu> kc8pnd: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<eikon81g> well you pobably have a wireless g or wireless N card so this card is not capable or using that frequency.. google the model number of that card and you will probably find that it is not going to work on the 5ghz frequency
<iluminati> eikon81g, keep the same connect and disconnect
<eikon81g> iluminati, https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<eikon81g> there are some other applications that you could install to see if your bluetooth adapter is more friendly with them
<iluminati> eikon81g, tnx i will try
<eikon81g> econdudeawesome, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11ac
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: ah, got it. Huh, didn't realize that was a limitation for n.
<eikon81g> yea, that band is specific to AC cards
 * ObrienDave waves to all from out of the marshes of Denver ;P
<someuser> Hello everyone! Just wanted to ask if I'm searching for the wrong terms with this problem: I've got an T430s; the volume up/down/mute keys as well as the print key do not work; however when in Preferences->Keyboard->Shortcuts I can assign them and they are assigned correctly; When I use acpi_listen I also see the correct keycodes and the translation to the meaning; when I assign other combinations to the shortcut it works (like ctrl+a
<someuser> I couldn't find a topic in the forum that matches my problem. Do you know it?
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: ac is the next iteration post n?
<econdudeawesome> (havent checked link yet)
<eikon81g> right
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: got it
<eikon81g> someuser, that would be related to the thinkvantage keys they may need something for you to use them.. you could try to bind the vol up and vol dn to diff keys on your kb if you cant get those working
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: would you have any recommendations on utilities/resources to monitor traffic/personal cyber security? Still learning about a lot of this stuff.
<someuser> yeah that's what I did with volume up/down/mute, but now I discovered that it's the same with the PRINT key and that is really annoying
<eikon81g> honestly not really, I am a newb.. If you were worried about it I would consider a vpn.. I use one for filesharing
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: I'm more wanting to make sure I'm not contributing to a botnet accidentally :D Keep everything updated, of course, but still I feel like its a good thing to monitor
<eikon81g> yea, that is a good question I am just not able to answer it
<teward> what replaced gksudo, was it pkexec or something...?
<EriC^^> econdudeawesome: change the port that ssh uses, don't permit root access, use a strong password or pubkey authentication, etc.
<teward> (i mean as a default/standard)
<teward> (in the latest release)
<econdudeawesome> EriC^^: good advice, all. If I'm not running an ssh-server, is that still a concern?
<someuser> eikon81g, do you have an idea for good searching terms? the strange thing is that the keys show up correctly in the shortcut configuration, when I assign them but do not work afterwards..
<EriC^^> econdudeawesome: how do you login to your server?
<EriC^^> maybe use 2FA
<will> I need to recover some files from an inaccesable ubuntu 14.04 installation
<Bashing-om> teward: Correct - pkexec .
<teward> Bashing-om: thanks, I wasn't sure if it was pkexec or pk-exec, or what :)
<teward> Bashing-om: thanks for the confirm.
<EriC^^> will: boot a live usb
<econdudeawesome> EriC^^: I dont log in to a server, just checking home network stuff
<econdudeawesome> or is OpenSSH both server and client?
<eikon81g> like a traffic monitor is what you are looking for I think
<econdudeawesome> eikon81g: bingo
<eikon81g> I'm not sure which one is good or how to use any of them I am sure they are out there though.. the pros may have a lead for you
<Bashing-om> teward: One has to configure an application to authorize elevated privileges : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2303768 <- how to / why .
<teward> Bashing-om: ahhh, so it doesn't work with everything
<teward> Bashing-om: but most of the things that typically would need 'sudo' privileges, would probably have a repository, for the most common things in the repo?
<Bashing-om> teward: Nope, the administrator has to set up access .
<teward> (with policies being capable of being written for others, by sysadmins)
<teward> :/
<teward> okay, that's annoying...ish...
<will> I did the live cd. (it was an encrypted disk and asked for the passphrase. This worked and the bad disk was visible. when i opend it and found the needed directory i did not have permission to use it. I assume i needed to supply my old user password. I don tkow how to do this
<EriC^^> will: just use sudo on the live usb to copy them
<Bashing-om> teward: Security, security and more security :)
<teward> makes sense
<will> can you give details of that for a noob?
<EriC^^> sudo cp -r /mnt/path/to/files /path/to/destination
<teward> Bashing-om: so if someone had to run gedit or such as superuser, and typically would gksudo, would there be a policy in polkit, or would an administrator need to configure a policy for it?  (trying to gauge the defaults currently)
<EriC^^> will: you can launch the file manager with privileges too, sudo nautilus from the live usb, ( gksu nautilus in an actual install )
<will> ok but Im not sure of the path to files (or the path to destination)
<Bashing-om> teward: As I understand it, it is one time pain to set it up ; http://www.webupd8.org/2015/03/how-to-run-gedit-and-nautilus-as-root.html .
<EriC^^> will: use sudo nautilus , then copy and paste as usual
<Bashing-om> teward: " /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com.ubuntu.gedit.policy " as per : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225832 .
<will> I did a new actual install. when i get to the old encrpted i see it with a lock but when i supply the passphrase the icon dissapearrs and i don know how to find the files
<teward> Bashing-om: OK, i'll look there, thanks for the tips and starting point to look at :)
<will> er ic wher do i invoke sudo nautilus ( from the live cd or the new ubuntu install)
<Bashing-om> teward: Hey .. I too will have to learn .. maybe a day when gksu is no more . I do want to be prepared .
<teward> heh
<EriC^^> will: use gksu nautilus
<will> Eric do I do that from xterm on the live cd?
<EriC^^> will: are you in the ubuntu install right now?
<will> yes
<EriC^^> ok, so you had an encrypted install before? or an encrypted home dir?
<will> encrypred install
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<Guest96372> What is going wrong, if my PRINT key only works in combination with the super (w!ndows) key (I'm on a laptop)?
<will> ok do i do that in the xterm window? // sorry to be a windows idiot
<teward> Bashing-om: feel free to share things you learn as you learn :)
<EriC^^> yes, press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal
<Bashing-om> teward: Ouch ... I look to you and others to show me the way .
<will> Eric  ok I got a bunch of stuff ending with a line saying error unrecogniized disk label
<will> sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> hmm
<will> Do you think I should attempt the nautils thing from a live cd?
<eikon81g> is the drive mounted?
<EriC^^> no it's ok
<will> I'm in the new install the icon list no longer shows the locked drive after i entered the passphrase
<eikon81g> my bad I was just scanning what yall were working on.. I spoke out of turn, I thought you were on a live cd already
<EriC^^> will: type sudo blkid | nc openterm.tk 9 , paste the link here
<will> type sudo blkid | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> will: sudo blkid | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<teward> Bashing-om: hey, I use the CLI for most stuff ;)
<ObrienDave> in a terminal :)
<will> I did that and nothing appeared to happen
<Bashing-om> teward: Ditto, me too , I came up before there was a GUI .. I am never as comfortable with the GUI as I am in terminal .
<econdudeawesome> Bashing-om: I feel the same nowadays, though I started with the GUI. I can't tell what's going on in the backend some of the time
<EriC^^> will: try sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<will> Eric same result . I just get the prompt back
<will> cd ..
<Koyaanis> root@kimx1:~# nano /etc/sudoers
<Koyaanis> -bash: nano: command not found
<Koyaanis> root@kimx1:~# apt-get install nano
<Koyaanis> Reading package lists... Done
<Koyaanis> Building dependency tree
<Koyaanis> Reading state information... Done
<EriC^^> will: odd
<EriC^^> it's working here
<EriC^^> will: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Koyaanis: use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<EriC^^> also paste the error in paste.ubuntu.com
<will> ... pastbinit  Right?   I get an error
<EriC^^> pastebinit
<will> Eric   i get an error commandline option 'g' from -get is not known
<EriC^^> apt and -get are 1 word
<EriC^^> no space between them
<spectre> hello guys
<will> Eric ok got      Setting up pastebinit 1.4-3 ...
<will> where do I locate pastebinit ?
<EriC^^> will: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<EriC^^> you can pipe commands to it
<will> Eric  Hmm           i just get the command prompt back
<EriC^^> no link?
<will> nope .  Ityped somthing while bastebinit was insalling  maybe i screwed it up
<EriC^^> will: type alias pasteit='curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'
<EriC^^> alias pasteit='curl.........'
<tgm4883> will: out of curiosity, do you get anything if you just type "sudo blkid"
<EriC^^> then try sudo blkid | pasteit  , it's not your fault i think something odd is going on
<will> tgm4883    yes   a lot of stuff
<tgm4883> will:
<tgm4883> will: ok, how about 'echo hello | pastebinit'
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l didn't work either, nor is the server even responding to him
<tgm4883> EriC^^: is this a server or something?
<EriC^^> what is?
<tgm4883> I'm just seeing this, haven't read backlog other than you guys trying to get this one command's output for the last half hour
<EriC^^> termbin should say error connecting or so
<EriC^^> use netcat etc
<EriC^^> maybe he has a firewall or something?
<tgm4883> EriC^^: I'm not sure what exactly we're trying to accomplish here. Can he not just copy and paste?
<EriC^^> tgm4883: well yeah, we tried termbin and pastebinit, not working
<EriC^^> if sprunge works great if not just copy paste away :)
<EriC^^> will: alias pasteit='curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us'
<EriC^^> will: then sudo blkid | pasteit
<tgm4883> EriC^^: possibly, but generally users either A) know if they have a firewall that is blocking outbound connections (since they usually aren't setup that way by default) or B) they are on a network that they shouldn't be installing a Ubuntu computer on
<will> Eric  sudo blkid : pasteit  asked for my password then wen back to command prompt
<eikon81g> This is dumb, I know.. I am having trouble with installing filezilla
<tgm4883> will: are you doing this command on the local computer?
<EriC^^> will: oh, it's | not :
<EriC^^> that'd be the problem
<will> Sorry for wasting time but being a windows weinie I can't type :)
<eikon81g> I have tried adding the PPA and using apt-get update and then apt-get install and it keeps telling me it's not found
<tgm4883> eikon81g: what PPA
<eikon81g> there was 2 or 3 I added
<eikon81g> 1 sec
 * tgm4883 facepalm
<eikon81g> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/programs-ppa
<eikon81g> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/programs-ppa2
<eikon81g> both of those..
<tgm4883> eikon81g: what's wrong with the filezilla in the repos?
<eikon81g> and then I update and try to install and I get an error
<eikon81g> ?
<tgm4883> eikon81g: filezilla is in the official ubuntu repositories
<tgm4883> eikon81g: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=filezilla&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<eikon81g> Well when I use the software store it says "Available from the universe source"
<Bashing-om> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.0.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1491 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<tgm4883> eikon81g: universe is an official ubuntu repo
<eikon81g> yea, but instead of getting a button for install it says "use this source" I hit that it prompts me for my pw and does nothing
<eikon81g> let me grab one off the link you posted 1 sec
<Bashing-om> eikon81g: Is the universe repo enabled ?
<will> I'm in xterm on a fresh install I tried sudo blkid | pasteit and got command not found
<tgm4883> eikon81g: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit'
<eikon81g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14226085/
<will> Im using | now not :
<OerHeks> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<will> Eric thanks for your help I feel guilty about wasting your time
<william_doe> How bad of an idea is it to delete the Nouveau display driver?  I am having trouble getting ubuntu to keep using nvidia drivers for some reason heh.
<tgm4883> will: I'm off to dinner, but I'd do 'sudo blkid' then copy and paste that into pastebin.com
<will> tgm4883   tnx I;ll try that
<juan6519> buenas noche nesecito ayuda
<juan6519>  para configurar firefox no puedo ver videos en la web
<Bashing-om> !es | juan6519
<ubottu> juan6519: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan6519> need help cansee videos on my firefox can any one help thank
<user_938> hi
<juan6519> hi
<MrXXIV> Seems other channels are inactive, but anyways, anyone know about decrypting something MySQL where "NA" becomes X'6E61' in an SQL export?
<MrXXIV> It seems no one, in the sql channels know
<alex> whatthe fck
<juan6519> join ubuntu es
<MrXXIV> lmao
<stuxnet> ?
<johnathan> hi
<william_doe> guys i'm ripping my hair out here.  Any idea how to get my system to stop using my intelhd graphics and use the nvidia card?
<johnathan> nope
<johnathan> i need to know how to install HP Envy Wifi card Drivers into Ubuntu Home
<owen1> how to upgrade my python to anything above 2.7.9+? i am on 14.04
<johnathan> hello?
<mgolisch> owen1: is there a newer 2.7.x version that 2.7.9 ?
<owen1> mgolisch: oh. i don't know. i meant 2.7.9 or above
<owen1> whatever is the easiest
<mgolisch> why do you need that?
<RNeville> Hello, do I need to make a rescue disk for Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<mgolisch> owen1: i mean do you have any specific need for a newer python version? also if you want python3 you can just install the python3 package
<owen1> mgolisch: let's encrypt
<owen1> it's not working on 2.7.5
<owen1> i mean 2.7.6
<owen1> i am talking to them on #letsencrypt since i got https://urllib3.readthedocs.org/en/latest/security.html#insecureplatformwarning
<owen1> maybe wget https://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.7.9/Python-2.7.9.tgz ?
<owen1> ./configure && make && sudo make install +
<owen1> ?
<ikonia> certainly not
<ikonia> owen1: no never
<ikonia> isn't there a python3 package for 14.04
<owen1> ikonia: oh. ok (:
<ikonia> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> python3 for 14.04
<ikonia> job done
<ikonia> install the python3 package
<owen1> ikonia: awosome! apt-get install python3
<ikonia> pretty sure mgolisch suggested that earlier
<owen1> python3 is already the newest version.
<owen1> wtf
<ikonia> don't swear
<owen1> sorry!
<ikonia> launch the python3 binary then
<owen1> how to remove the old python
<ikonia> do not remove
<ikonia> they co-exist
<owen1> i am running letsencrypt. it's a bash script
<ikonia> so ?
<owen1> i need to set my default python maybe
<owen1> i need to tell that script to use python3
<ikonia> use the alternatives package, or update the script with a variable for python
<owen1> i am not sure what does 'use the alternatives package'. i'll look at the script...):
<ikonia> set the default with update-alternatives
<ikonia> if you look at python binary, it will probably be a symlink to python2.7 binary
<owen1> ikonia: oh. 'sudo update-alternatives' ?
<ikonia> the alternatives package changes that link to python3
<ikonia> thats one way
<owen1> perfect
<ikonia> the shell script will probably have a varabile in it for what python binary to use
<ikonia> I'd suggest setting that if it exists rather than changing the default on the system
<owen1> ikonia: ok. looking..
<SchrodingersScat> owen1: there's also #letsencrypt , the default client worked on a relatively clean 15.10 for me, it pulls in a bunch of packages on its own.
<owen1> SchrodingersScat: i am talking to them as well
<owen1> they told me to come here...
<owen1> it feels like a soccer game. but i am the ball.
<mgolisch> is this realy a error?
<owen1> that's the error: https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/insecureplatformwarning-on-ubuntu-14-04-w-python-2-7-6/2871/3
<mgolisch> https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/insecureplatformwarning-on-ubuntu-14-04-w-python-2-7-6/2871   << suggest changing the script to upgrade some stuff in the virtualenv its installed into
<owen1> mgolisch: yeah. i tried those changes. still got a security error
<mgolisch> you probably did something wrong
<mgolisch> and as letsencrypt doesnt support python3 installing that wont help you at all
<Ca11um> Why does Ubuntu (and Linux in general) not create open source projects to compete against Windows' unique features, such as Active Directory (and more specifically, Group Policy)?
<Ca11um> I know something like that is a MAJOR project, but there doesn't seem to be anything whatsoever out there that even attempts it
<mgolisch> ad is basicaly ldap+kerberos
<mgolisch> the same is available on linux
<Ca11um> I know there's also LDAP on Linux, but it's absolutely nothing like the Windows' solution
<mgolisch> what makes microsofts stuff better is that all their software is integrated perfectly with that
<Ca11um> Why does nobody create a GitHub project to make a comprehensive LDAP system with integrated policy management
<mgolisch> which is hard to pull up if not everything is made by the same company
<mgolisch> Ca11um: the next thing is for most group policy stuff it works that way: the components check special policy regsitry settings and change behavior based on that, so group policy basicaly just sets those settings in the compuiters registry
<Ca11um> I know especially in schools the ability to completely lock down a workstation is one of the biggest concerns. So the fact Linux can't do that kind of blows its potential in the education sector.
<mgolisch> that again only works as microsoft designed all components to support that
<tgm4883> group policy is a pile of junk
<mgolisch> in the linux eco system all stuff is developed by different parties which makes all that quite hard
<mgolisch> tgm4883: no its not
<tgm4883> mgolisch: yea, it really is. I suppose you could argue that it has it's good points, but unless you're an MCSE it's difficult to get it to work how you think it should work
<Ca11um> Group Policy is easy as anything to use
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mgolisch> no not realy, and even if its difficult thats better than having no such controls at all
<Ca11um> We looked at using Linux at work (a secondary school), and ignoring the issue of software compatability, the thing that made us decide to never switch to Linux is the fact that students could login and do anything they desired
<tgm4883> xangua is right, if we want to continue discussing this, we should use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ca11um> There's nothing at all to limit access, which is essential for certain environments
<tgm4883> lol
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am having an issue burning an ISO to a DVD/CD. All DVDs and CDs are being seen as 2KB block devices, and I am unable to load the ISO to that..
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas why Ubuntu would only see 2KB of a 700MB CD?
<redlux> hello ubuntu
<basttrax> redlux: Hello :)
<mgolisch> OneM_Industries: where does it show that?
<redlux> sorry im kind of new may u point me in the direction i can ask a question bout problem im having
<basttrax> redlux: Go ahead, I'm sure someone will jump in
<OneM_Industries> mgolisch: Under disks.
<mgolisch> OneM_Industries: also what program do you use to burn the cd?
<redlux> im burning iso in ubuntu 15.04 on the stock tools "disks" and "startup disk" and for some reaoson i go to dual boot and nothing
<OneM_Industries> I was attempting to use the "Restore Image" feature in disks or "Disk image writer".
<mgolisch> try using a cd burning program such as brasero or k3b
<redlux> ok and what about formatting
<basttrax> OneM_Industries: The 2kb is probably just the blank cd showing up, definately use k3b or something
<redlux> and i know i've done it and it worked fine
<satrah> hi all k3b is a better choice than brasero
<mgolisch> yeah but it pulls in loads of kde stuff
<tgm4883> Meh, I'd just use brasero
<redlux> and i even dual booted in the distro to make sure it still worked and it did fine
<ZcY> how to use irc for seding email?
<redlux> like one i had from earlier
<ZcY> send email
<OneM_Industries> The odd thing is, it was working fine a couple days ago.
<tgm4883> well, actually I would just use a USB, but i'd use brasero over k3b unless I was using a bunch of other kde software
<redlux> ya im so sorry i have company lol am multi tasking ive tried on usb and cd actually and nothing
<OneM_Industries> The box I am installing on is so old that it does not support USB boot.
<redlux> so will try brasero right now
<lotuspsychje> redlux: can you define 'tried dualbooting and nothing'?
<ZcY> redlux can you send email by irc？
<OneM_Industries> Heck, this thing is so old, you can see marks from where the dinosaurs were assembling it.
<vm> hi
<OneM_Industries> ZcY: That sounds like a question for google, not us. :)
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: try 'plop boot manager on cd' and force the old machine to load up usb
<ZcY> thanks
<OneM_Industries> As I said, it is too old to do that. It is a really, really old machine.
<redlux> ok of course... i get to grub and i see the usb stick click and then it goes to  a lower pixel black screen with one cursor...(sorry again i shouldve explained better)
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: does it have a cd?
<OneM_Industries> Yes, amazingly.
<ZcY> it was a little hard to use irc by phone for me
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: then load plop boot manager from cd, so you can force usb to boot
<lotuspsychje> redlux: you see the usb stick in grub?
<redlux> yes the name of it shows up
<lotuspsychje> redlux: you mean you see the usb stick in the bootup of your pc?
<lotuspsychje> redlux: or you trying iso from grub install?
<redlux> yes the name Verbatim CLIP etc....
<lotuspsychje> redlux: and the installed Os is what?
<redlux> Suse, kali i've been just experimenting with these
<redlux> i have a Full ubuntu system 15.04
<lotuspsychje> redlux: uefi system?
<redlux> one sec sorry,,,
<lotuspsychje> redlux: what was default Os that came on your pc?
<redlux> Ubuntu
<redlux> 15.04
<redlux> open source parts and all
<lotuspsychje> redlux: you bought a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled?
<redlux> yes
<lotuspsychje> redlux: wich brand please
<redlux> system76
<lotuspsychje> redlux: ok good, check your bios settings if its uefi
<redlux> k thanks alot one sec
<redlux> bios
<lotuspsychje> redlux: not uefi?
<redlux> $ [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<redlux> BIOS
<redlux> is that good or bad?
<lotuspsychje> redlux: i think its uefi, can you see stuff like legacy/uefi? fastboot, secureboot?
<Spider> hello world
<redlux> lotuspsychje :ummm i kinda learning as i go here...
<lotuspsychje> Spider: welcome, what can we do for you?
<redlux> hmmm....
<lotuspsychje> redlux: i would advise to test other Os live or in virtualbox from your ubuntu 15.04
<redlux> i've been to i did
<redlux> i tried tails
<redlux> it wokred fine
<Spider> well i was just passing through i finally have linux on my ipad
<lotuspsychje> redlux: dualbooting uefi is bit fiddling
<lotuspsychje> Spider: you installed ubuntu on an ipad?
<Spider> fun times
<redlux> could it be that i ran some stupid commands in terminal at some point and should look into fixing that (thats all i can think of i know thats a REally BAD IDEA)
<lotuspsychje> redlux: i dont know what you did before mate, but if have not much experience i wouldt reccomend dualboot on uefi
<lotuspsychje> redlux: try other distro's in livemode or virtualbox instead
<Guest48203> is there a Windows app that can properly open leafpad files that is used on Lubuntu?
<redlux> hmm ok fair enough thanks
<lotuspsychje> redlux: there are also ways to install other distro persistent on an usb, maybe something more for you?
<Spider> aren't leafpad files .txt?
<redlux> ok i'm very open to hear any suggestions
<redlux> and this is muchly appreciated i akready got lots of valuable information sir
<redlux> i'm new to linux
<lotuspsychje> redlux: how about you first try other distro's in livemode :p would be great start
<lotuspsychje> !manual | redlux explore here
<ubottu> redlux explore here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Spider> we were all new at one time
<lotuspsychje> Guest48203: for windows questions ask in ##windows please
<redlux> hah ya thx i'm just glad im here now better late than never is what i keep telling myself
<Spider> linux is great i use it for everything
<lotuspsychje> redlux: ubuntu is very nice on a machine, so i would advise to let it as main Os on your expensive machine :p
<Guest48203> lotuspsychje, leafpad is a linux only software that ships on a Ubuntu variant
<redlux> for sure i'm just experimenting with some things thats all
<Spider> redlux, once you get familiar with linux you will unlock its true potential it just takes time
<lotuspsychje> Guest48203: yes, and you asking for a windows app, ask in ##windows please
<Guest48203> lotuspsychje, why is lUbuntu using leafpad, if its default files aren't even compaitable anywhere else?
<redlux> not trying to do any harm i like your suggestions tho
<Guest48203> it is basically using propriety closed source software
<redlux> spider, thank you
<lotuspsychje> redlux: you can use this channel for all ubuntu related questions, for more chitchat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mgolisch> is this a joke? leafpad is a texteditor?
<mgolisch> tried notepad.exe? iam sure it can open text files
<lotuspsychje> mgolisch: lets not support windows here please
<Guest48203> mgolisch,  has that worked for you?
<winsoff> I want to install ubuntu on a Macbook 2,1, but the bastard is giving me a goofy "CHOOSE BOOT OPTION" screen that does not let me input anything.  The EFI is apparently 32 bits, but the processor is 64 bits, so I want to put the 64-bit install on there. Is that okay?  How do I burn a disk to not have more than one boot option, so I can skip that screen?
<mgolisch> Guest48203: no idea i dont use leafpad, but text files should be openable in any text editor
<lotuspsychje> !mac | winsoff
<ubottu> winsoff: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<winsoff> Cool!
<winsoff> Thanks, comrade.
<Guest48203> it doesn't open the files properly, formating outputs all the words on one line with no spaces
<ZcY> MIRC registration need to spend money?
<lotuspsychje> !efi > winsoff read this also perhaps
<ubottu> winsoff, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> ZcY: please only ubuntu questions here
<ZcY> sorry
<ZcY> I am a rookie
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ZcY
<ubottu> ZcY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<redlux> lotuspsychje thx very much will be sticking around must retain a greater amount of knowledge
<Spider> does anyone know how to get tightvncserver to start on boot?
<redlux> have a philosophy read on UNIX that i'm just finishing
<Spider> and will that let me see the login screen?
<cage_raphel> hello!! i am getting the following error msg when i run sudo apt-get upgrade .. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227227/
<lotuspsychje> Spider: i wouldnt reccomend vnc mate, very dangerous for use
<Spider> lotuspsychje, why not?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: have you installed programs with ppa's of any kind?
<Lurchy> redlux...splashtop is a good alternative
<ZcY> Is there a discussion about the application experience of the Ubuntu system on the mobile phone？
<redlux> next is on to UNIX for dummies i feel like then i'll learn the required  technicals
<lotuspsychje> !touch | ZcY
<ubottu> ZcY: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, i dont think so mate.. i am not sure though. is there a way to check ?
<lotuspsychje> cage_raphel: yes in your sources
<Lurchy> err spider
<lotuspsychje> !sources | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ZcY> thanks
<lotuspsychje> redlux: please only use this channel for main ubuntu questions
<Spider> i know its unencrypted and all but is it that big of a deal?
<lotuspsychje> Spider: vnc is the most exploited software on earth, keep away from it :p
<lotuspsychje> Spider: openssh to the rescue
<Spider> lotuspsychje, can i use x with openssh?
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, under system settings, software and updates, all the four options are checked. is that what you mean ?
<lotuspsychje> Spider: i think the #openssh guys can help with X yes
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: What results ' sudo apt ipdate ; sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ?
<Spider> lotuspsychje, cool thanks
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have a puzzler for you guys. I have a Compaq Presario SR1000 that I am attempting to use the SATA ports on with Lubuntu, but it cannot see the attached drives. Any ideas on what chipset/driver I would need?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: sudo apt update **
<OneM_Industries> Link to the specs: http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-compaq-presario-sr1000/specs/
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: lubuntu doesnt see the hd in partitioning setup?
<basttrax> OneM_Industries, have you played around with the sata settings in the bios?
<mgolisch> is the port enabled at all?
<OneM_Industries> No, it does not see the HDD.
<OneM_Industries> I think so, let me check..
<cage_raphel> lotuspsychje, this is the output.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227276/
<Spider> lotuspsychje, so you wouldnt even use it for home media server use?
<Spider> vnc?
<basttrax> OneM_Industries, I've spent ages figuring out why a drive won't appear only to find it's not even in the bios and the sata port has crapped out on me.
<OneM_Industries> Ah.
<lotuspsychje> Spider: take the advise mate, never use vnc
<lotuspsychje> Spider: if a machine is connected the the internet and runs vnc on it, youl get hacked in few hours
<Spider> hacked how exactly?
<redlux> looks damn scary  boys
<lotuspsychje> !language | redlux only ubuntu questions please
<ubottu> redlux only ubuntu questions please: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Lurchy> Spider...VNC is not very secure
<lotuspsychje> Spider: lets not discuss that here ok, find other ways openssh,..
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Looks like there is a conflict with " /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service " .. lemme see what I can learn .
<Spider> Lurchy, could you possibly explain why?
<OneM_Industries> Bother. The BIOS is not seeing the SATA drive. Shoot.
<lotuspsychje> Spider: always be carefull with remote viewing software, best to see the security part right away
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, thank u mate
<basttrax> OneM_Industries, :/
<OneM_Industries> :/ indeed.
<mgolisch> OneM_Industries: but you enabled the port?
<lotuspsychje> Spider: because malicious users scan the whole net for 24/7 remote software to take over your pc
<OneM_Industries> I can't even find the option to enable the thing.
<Spider> port scanning is nothing new
<Spider> masscan anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Spider: if you gonna run 24/7 services of any kind, inform yourself on the security part also
<lotuspsychje> Spider: now lets focus on the ubuntu support please
<Spider> i am using ubuntu for all of this
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Looks to me you have to make a choice . see: ' apt-cache show kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' . Is this not the same function as " google-im.service " ??
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: can you tell us if you replaced the hd, what are you trying to do?
<Spider> i just want to have remote access to my media server and be able to do it graphically
<OneM_Industries> I was trying to get this thing up and running with LUbuntu for Grandma, but it looks like that is a no go.
<Spider> and be as secure as possible
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: did you place a new sata hd inside?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, mate.. i have no clue what u r talking about.. i am a rookie.. sorry .. i am just learning bro.. could u pls break that down for m ?
<lotuspsychje> Spider: again mate, GUI remote viewers have to be cared off with caution
<OneM_Industries> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: what kind of hd did you place in it?
<OneM_Industries> A 80GB Hitachi SATA drive.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: did you see bios option IDE to AHCI?
<OneM_Industries> No.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: could you doublecheck please
<Spider> OneM_Industries, did you format the drives before you installed them?
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: also check if your new hd shows up in the bios
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, do u mean i need to remove google-im.service ?
<OneM_Industries> I doublechecked, no AHCI, and it is not showing up in the bios.
<OneM_Industries> Also, this is a known good drive.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: if bios doesnt show, lubuntu can see it neither
<lotuspsychje> cant
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: You have a internet messaging application already installed " google-im.service ' that I "think" os in direct conflict with " kde-config-telepathy-accounts " . I do suggest that you choose the one you want to use and remove the other (??) . What now returns ' apt-cache policy kde-config-telepathy-accounts ; apt-cache policy google-im.service ' ?
<OneM_Industries> Yeah. I am trying to figure out how to get the BIOS to see the HDD.
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: talk to the ##hardware guys, why
<OneM_Industries> What?
<lotuspsychje> OneM_Industries: this is a hardware question mate, ask in ##hardware please
<OneM_Industries> I am.
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, this is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227371/
<mgolisch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=google-im.service&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any
<mgolisch> this shows that this file is contained in those two packages
<mgolisch> you can install only one of them
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Sorry, the Google package is " account-plugin-google " . What returns ' apt-cache policy account-plugin-google ' ?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, krishnaroona@krishnaroona:~$ sudo apt-cache policy account-plugin-google
<cage_raphel> account-plugin-google:
<cage_raphel>   Installed: 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1
<cage_raphel>   Candidate: 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1
<cage_raphel>   Version table:
<cage_raphel>  *** 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1 0
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, this is the output  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227426/
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Good deal . The package manager can remove either app . I do believe that you have to choose the one you want to use, and remove the other .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i am not sure what they are.. so can i simply remove both? will that be safe ?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Sure .. do apt-cache show <package) for " account-plugin-google " you see it's priority is "optional" .. one can safely remove them .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, yes.. priority says optional.. how do i remove them ?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: ' sudo apt remove account-plugin-google kde-telepathy-minimal ' .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227472/
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Mabe best rething this . see the outpur from ' apt-cache show  kde-telepathy ' . Maybe you really do not want this app removed ?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, if its safe to remove it .. i am happy to get it removed.
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, the priority of that output does say its optional.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227491/
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: yes .. it is safe to remove . but see what it is on the description fiels . Do you want to loose this  means to connect
<Bashing-om>  to several instant messaging networks, chat with your friends and
<Bashing-om>  collaborate with them.
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i dont use any apps in ubuntu to connect to instant msg apps like google talk or facebook chat.. the only IM i use is Xchat to connect to the ubuntu channel.
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, will i still be able to use Xchat to connect to the Ubuntu channel if we remove kde-telepathy ?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Yeah is all good . I am a propenent of - if you do not use it, remove it from the system - do ' sudo apt remove  means to connect
<Bashing-om>  to several instant messaging networks, chat with your friends and
<Bashing-om>  collaborate with them.
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: bad bad paste !
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: do ' sudo apt remove kde-telepathy ' .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i am unable to run that command.. this is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227529/
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: K; Try ' sudo apt remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' . then see if we can remove it .
<owen1> is 15.10 considered stable?
<owen1> i am thinking of upgrading my home server
<Spider> i am using 15.10 on mine and it seems ok
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, that doesnt work either .. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227544/
<owen1> Spider: sweet. is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 using the command line?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: server use is preferable LTS
<lotuspsychje> owen1: also better not mix LTS with non-lts upgrades, use clean install instead
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Sheeshh ... ok how about ' sudo apt remove kde-telepathy-minimal ' .
<owen1> lotuspsychje: LTS is 14.04?
<mgolisch> yes
<owen1> i can't use it since i need to use letsencrypt
<mgolisch> why?
<mgolisch> iam sure you can
<owen1> letencrypt doesn't work with the old python version
<owen1> that comes with 14.04
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, same error again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227556/
<Spider> why not just update python?
<mgolisch> owen1: there was instructions on how to do it and others there said it works that way
<owen1> Spider: i have both python 3 and 2.7 but my bash script is using 2.7 and i can't update the script. it's too complex and risky
<mgolisch> you must be doing something wrong
<owen1> i am ok to try update-alternatives
<owen1> and switch to python3
<mgolisch> that doesnt help, letsenctypt doesnt support python3
<owen1> oh no
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Ouch, round robin -- as a round and round we go . Let's take the package manager's advise and see what results ' sudo apt-get -f install ' . maybe get a hint on what the hold is .
<mgolisch> if you wait some minutes ill spin up a vm and try the suggestions from that forum posts and see if i can get it to work
<owen1> mgolisch: that would be amazing
<lotuspsychje> owen1: its also not very reccomended to use higher/lower package versions, use the ones designed for 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !latest | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, error again .. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227571/
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, sorry for being such a pain in the ass mate.. but i really appreciate u helping me get this sorted.
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: No need to be sorry . This is what we do - try and help . OK let's do this from a different approach ' sudo apt remove account-plugin-google ' .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, output is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227588/ :(
<Guest30423> need help recovering files with live cd
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: 'sudo apt remove unity-scope-gdrive ' .. maybe now ?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, same error bro.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227604/
<cage_raphel> Guest30423, pls follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Guest30423> cage  Tnx I'll try that
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Have we done ' sudo apt remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ... or is this where we started ?
<cage_raphel> Guest30423, no worries mate!
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i think thats where we started.. i ran the command again, and i get the same error
<Spider> is it common for people to use the server edition with a desktop environment or do most people operate their severs via shell?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Yikes ! I hate to say it, but I am stuck . Do not know how to move forward, and we can not go back ! .
<lotuspsychje> Spider: server is mostly meant to have no GUI
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, awwww!! thats alright bro.. but i have a feeling that there are broken packages in my system.. do u know how to remove the broken packages?
<lotuspsychje> Spider: but some servers install lightweight X stuff also
<TheRelic> is it possible to AUTO Yes on a apt-get upgrade & apt-get install ?
<cage_raphel> TheRelic, hope this helps.. http://superuser.com/questions/164553/automatically-answer-yes-when-using-apt-get-install
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: We already know where the problem is . - apt-get -f install - tells us . maybe we can get some additional info ' sudo dpkg -C ' .
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, i have already run autoremove and autoclean.. but they dont seem to remove the broken packages
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227656/
<Guest30423> using live cd I can see file folders but I do not have permission to open them
<TheRelic> ty cage_raphel
<cage_raphel> Guest30423, hope this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550811
<cage_raphel> TheRelic, welcome mate!
<mgolisch> owen1: the last instruction in thet post seem to work for me
<owen1> mgolisch: oh. let me try again. do u run it as sudo?
<idaem> 有人懂中文吗？
<TheRelic> cage_raphel: i have 18 dirs, that all hold a src/leveldb/filename can i use chmod +x ~/*/src/leveldb/filename and it chmod all files in home dir sub dir * src/leveldb/name?
<owen1> mgolisch: can u send the exact post, just to make sure we are talking about the same ones
<mgolisch> owen1: no it does that on its own for everything it needs root access for
<TheRelic> (this is root level)
<mgolisch> owen1: yeah ill paste a patch file
<owen1> mgolisch: thanks1
<SeriouslyLaugh> !jp | idaem
<ubottu> idaem: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<cage_raphel> TheRelic, you can give that a try
<TheRelic> cage_raphel: im a newb and i am writing a sh script, do you deal in crypto?
<idaem> when I change "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  "  into "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  "
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: OK .. what results ' sudo dpkg --configure kde-telepathy ' ?
<idaem> then I typed startx to enter the system But the chrome can't play music in the internet
<Bashing-om> idaem: in the terminal "text" envirom,emt the GUI is not started . chrome is a GUI app .
<idaem> I have logged in tty1 and then I typed startx commend to enter the GUI
<cage_raphel> TheRelic, no mate.. i dont deal with crypto
<Bashing-om> idaem: "startx" has very limited applications in today's GUI's . What is the desktop that you would start ?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227711/
<mgolisch> owen1:  wget https://gist.githubusercontent.com/mgolisch/74fced459d9a43a36948/raw/0f1568e04438b57a72b01a32d4f6d4c975ef6bc3/letsencrypt-auto.patch       in the letsencrypt dir , then run patch < letsencrypt-auto.patch
<mgolisch> it shows no warnings anymore then for me
<idaem> xfce4
<idaem> I'm using the backbox in china.
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: K ' sudo dpkg --configure kde-telepathy-minimal ' .
<Bashing-om> idaem: What results 'startxfce4' ?
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227731/
<Guest48203> why doesn't ubuntu automatically create an encrypted partition for SWAP during installing process?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Humm .. how about ' sudo apt install kde-config-telepathy-accounts ' ??
<idaem> sorry maybe I did not express clearly
<smacktalk> I need to create a tap interface for a vbox vm
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14227743/
<idaem> When I finished editing the grub and type "grub-update"     I reboot my system
<idaem> I logged in the text mode  which just in test mode like BT5 which I used before.
<Guest48203> when installing ubuntu there is an option to automatically encrypt the drive, yet this is not possible because it warns that your swap is not encrypted so it aborts the whole process... fail
<idaem> If I want to enter in the GUI, I should type the command "startx"
<owen1> mgolisch: sweet! i'll try that
<EriC^^> idaem: sudo service lightdm star
<EriC^^> idaem: sudo service lightdm start
<gns3> hello
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, any luck bro ?
<gns3> what are you talking about?
<idaem> Thank you , I will try it
<idaem> another , how did you reply to others with their ID?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Nope .. I am stuck . You have cleaned out the cache and still with the round robin . Presently do not know what else to do .
<owen1> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14227786/
<cage_raphel> Bashing-om, hmmm ok bro.. thank you so much for your help though !! :)
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Sorry, no help as we are no further in fixing the problem .
<Nightelf_> why does my ubuntu performance keep getting low by time until rebooting?
<Nightelf_> even after closing all applications
<mgolisch> owen1: you might need to delete ~./local/share/letsencrypt , if you ran the script before applying that patch
<owen1> mgolisch: ok
<mgolisch> i mean ~/.local/share/letsencrypt
<owen1> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14227836/
<mgolisch> odd, it shows no error for me :(
<mgolisch> or warning rather
<mgolisch> owen1: does that warning actualy prevent your from requesting a certificate?
<owen1> mgolisch: yeah. the script aborts
<mgolisch> o i think i messed up the patch
<mgolisch> owen1: do git reset --hard and use that patch instead https://gist.githubusercontent.com/mgolisch/3103fbf5f558fbba0062/raw/5ae444092d62c68bc4c321ff83532302d75575cd/letsencrypt-auto.patch
<owen1> ok. 1 sec
<owen1> mgolisch: works! so it was the verbose flag?
<mgolisch> i ran it with that, i guess thats what made the difference but yeah that even works on my 12.04 server
<mgolisch> just requested a cert a minute ago
<owen1> cool. thanks a lot
<owen1> i told the people on #letsencrypt
<xintox> how do i change the timezone on ubuntu server 15.10?
<ozcanesen> how can i disable lightdm complately? echo “manual” >> /etc/init/lightdm.override trick did not worked for 15.04
<ozcanesen> changing grub defaults “quiet splash” to “text” did not work either
<xintox> does anyone have gamecenter live?
<xintox> do you know if it includes playoffs and no blackouts if you use vpn?
<ubuntu> will
<wewgas> HEY FAGGOTS
<sunjiang> ...
<lotuspsychje> !language | wewgas
<ubottu> wewgas: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest27274> I'm trying to recover files from a bad ubuntu 14.04 disk by using a live dvd boot.
<calcmandan> fresh new toshiba sattelite laptop, installed ubuntu on first boot by way of live flash
<Guest27274> I can access the bad disk and see the directory graphically but i don't have permission to access my user folder. Any ideas?t he dont hav
<calcmandan> after install, i rebooted and the system says no OS installed. I launched live disc again and there's a proper directory structure. i'm assuming grub didn't install.
<calcmandan> looking for guidance to confirm whether grub was properly installed or not.
<EriC^^> calcmandan: open a terminal and type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<calcmandan> roger that. wait one
<calcmandan> EriC^^: http://openterm.tk/5z57/
<EriC^^> calcmandan: ok, ubuntu is installed in uefi mode
<EriC^^> you probably have a stubborn bios
<calcmandan> EriC^^: it prompted me about uefi.
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<calcmandan> ok drive is mounted
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> then type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc openterm.tk 9
<calcmandan> EriC^^: http://openterm.tk/04p3/
<EriC^^> calcmandan: ok, type ls -lR /mnt | nc openterm.tk 9
<calcmandan> EriC^^: http://openterm.tk/r90m
<EriC^^> calcmandan: is secureboot enabled?
<calcmandan> EriC^^: i didn't see that option in bios.
<EriC^^> ok
<calcmandan> EriC^^: would it be default on these new laptops?
<EriC^^> calcmandan: yeah, it's ok though
<calcmandan> EriC^^: i didn't look that hard though.
<calcmandan> EriC^^: the last laptop i bought was system76 and had no eufi worries
<EriC^^> calcmandan: type sudo mkdir /mnt/EFI/Boot
<calcmandan> done
<EriC^^> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<calcmandan> forgot the sudo
<calcmandan> done
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<calcmandan> ok
<EriC^^> sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<calcmandan> done
<EriC^^> calcmandan: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> calcmandan: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Boot\\bootx64.efi -L "windows" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<calcmandan> i got some output.going to pastebin it. wait one
<calcmandan> http://pastebin.com/G3LwDkAR
<EriC^^> calcmandan: looks good
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<calcmandan> fingers crossed. if this works, i'm in your debt.
<enricos1976> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<enricos1976> Version 3.7.86
<enricos1976> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<axsuul> I think my server has been hacked, using nethogs, i've been seeing all these outgoing requests being made. How can I trace what's making those requests? Here's the screenshot of what I'm seeing: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/hs7ano41gdv5007/2015-12-26%20at%2011.59%20PM%202x.png?dl=0
<hypermist> I am having trouble figuring out if. ubuntu 14.04 has php7
<hypermist> or only 5 ?
<mgolisch> was php7 released in april 2014?
<rww> (It came out this month.)
<hypermist> So no package around for it yet rww ?
<rww> Ubuntu backports security fixes and such after release. With very few exceptions, new major versions aren't put into existing releases.
<hypermist> Damnit i needed php7 too haha ohwell guess imma have to deal with php5
<SoLux> Hello.
<xtnt> Hi.
<SoLux> What are the rules in here?
<rww> the ones the bot PMed you when you joined
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SoLux> Alright, thanks. :)
<slkjnax> Hi all.
<slkjnax> I am unable to install any package after I installed skype on my 64bit ubuntu
<slkjnax> here are the errors that I get when I try to do so
<slkjnax> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a2138edce24b0eaa7484
<rww> which version of Ubuntu?
<slkjnax> 12.04, rww
<rww> pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libqt4-webkit
<slkjnax> rww: okay
<slkjnax> rww:  https://bpaste.net/show/1494808be633
<wlinux> ?
<wlinux> anyone else?
<leamon> I need to set home network in ubuntu 15.04 like it seems in windows.
<wlinux> how to use....
<leamon> Is there any way to do it?
<slkjnax> rww: any idea how to resolve this issue?
<wlinux> I can't use it
<wlinux> why nobody tell...
<rww> slkjnax: what's the output of sudo dpkg --print-architecture
<TheRelic> i am trying to write a s h script, how would i add a user (adduser name) via sh script that will auto generate a unknown random pw unattended?
<slkjnax> rww: amd64
<rww> yeah, there's the issue. it's trying to install i386 dependencies but you don't have any i386 repositories
<leamon> I'm sorry.
<rww> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<slkjnax> rww: okay, so how do I set it back to amd64 package?
<wlinux> what are you talking about?
<rww> assuming there is no amd64 skype package (which I have no idea about, since I don't use it)
<rww> wlinux: How to use what?
<slkjnax> rww:  there is none
<slkjnax> rww: wlinux  is probably trolling
<wlinux> i can't speak english well...
<rww> slkjnax: okies. enable multiarch with the above commands and see if that helps, then. if not, pastebin the new output of the -f install
<slkjnax> rww: okay it will take some time, on slow internet
<rww> wlinux: You're in #ubuntu, which is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux in English. If you need help with Ubuntu in another language, let me know which, there may be another channel to use. For general chatter, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wlinux> thanks
<slkjnax> rww:  https://bpaste.net/show/3701da0058ec
<rww> still? hrm.
<slkjnax> rww:  yes :(
<slkjnax> rww: wait, there were some warning for first command in that row
<slkjnax> rww:  dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<rww> ugh, i wonder if 12.04 is too old for multiarch
 * rww looks
<slkjnax> rww: there is --assert-multi-arch option
<agnuhssi> Pretty cool that your brand has its own soda: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
<rww> yeah, just found something online that rings a bell from three years ago...
<rww> slkjnax: ls /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/, is "multiarch" the only file in there?
<rww> if so, what are its contents (cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch)
<slkjnax> rww:  yeah
<nname31> hello
<nname31> how can  add models (bjt npn and pnp) in ngspice?
<rww> slkjnax: is there anything in it? I don't have a 12.04 VM handy to check
<sljnax_> hey rww  sorry I got dc
<sljnax_> content is foreign-architecture i386
<sljnax_> rww: should I change the content of that file to something else?
<rww> oh, duh, apt-cache defaults to only showing the non-foreign architecture of packages. grr.
<rww> sljnax_: output of apt-cache policy libqt4-webkit:i386
<sljnax_> rww: https://bpaste.net/show/6f46ae757478
<rww> sljnax_: output of sudo apt-get install libqt4-webkit:i386
<rww> might need a -f there, i forget
<sljnax_> rww:  https://bpaste.net/show/741f9e066260
<sljnax_> same o/p
<dumbo_000> Hello!!! please i really need some help with my new asus x554la - XO1236D , running Freedos 1.0.5 , Freecom version 0.84-pre XMS_Swap, I can't boot from CD to install ubuntu!!! (even after changed boot settings in Bios) Please help I am desperate
<sljnax_> dumbo_000:  tried with usb stick?
<dumbo_000> I would really like to boot from cd i burnt it and i don't like to waste money on cds without using them and i am too lazy too to make an usb stick
<dumbo_000> (lol?)
<dumbo_000> can someone help me please? I am a good boy and only want to install my ubuntu from cd..oh come on......
<sljnax_> rww: is there a way I can undo adding skype and get back to normal settings as before?
<rww> sljnax_: I think sudo dpkg -r skype:i386
<rww> and then do apt-get -f install again to make sure it worked
<sljnax_> well it did the trick :P
<sljnax_> installing texlive now
<rww> alrighty. want to carry on poking at skype, or going to leave it for now?
<sjlnax_> rww got dc again :(
<sjlnax_> for now I am going to keep it as is
<sjlnax_> rww I would want to install it later though
<sjlnax_> 1% [1 pgf 2,033 kB/5,668 kB 36%]                                                                                        8,879 B/s 5h 22min 47s
<sjlnax_> right now this is the status of speed
<sjlnax_> :P
<sjlnax_> rww where ubuntu keeps the Skype . files?
<sjlnax_> my autosaved settings etc?
<rww> I think it's just /home/username/.Skype
<sjlnax_> hmm, nothing there
<rww> did you have an old version installed or something?
<sjlnax_> rww: yes
<sjlnax_> I did
<sjlnax_> maybe I shreaded that folder
<sjlnax_> I forgot the command to shred now :(
<sjlnax_> find .Skype -type file | shred -u -v?
<sjlnax_> yeah find .Skype -type f | shred -u -v
<sjlnax_> thanks rww
<sjlnax_> gotta go now
<hiexpo> merry xmas
<satrah> Hello all :)
<satrah> new to irc is there sound function on xchat
<satrah> found it
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<SergioEDuran1> I need some help
<SergioEDuran1> how can I make XBOXDRV allways start with this line? sudo xboxdrv --silent --detach-kernel-driver --mimic-xpad
<satrah> hi Sergio... can it be done using a shell script
<satrah> I'm still a bit new to linux, but it's my best answer
<SergioEDuran1> satrah, I see
<SergioEDuran1> the fact is that I need the --mimic-xpad because I have Guacamelee gold edition and I love play it with my XBOX 360 gamepad
<rigo2341> hi. what if i install ubuntu from an usb stick to a freshly wiped clean hdd and it will not boot up? what to do please?
<slidinghorn> SergioEDuran1: you're starting it from command line anyway, right?  Just create a bash alias:  use     nano ~/.bash_aliases        and add the line      alias xboxdrv="sudo xboxdrv --silent --detach-kernel-driver --mimic-xpad"         save, then run       /bin/bash          and your command will work next time you use it
<slidinghorn> !nomodeset | rigo2341
<ubottu> rigo2341: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rigo2341> its not a blank screen, its like there would be no hdd at all so it goes right to the next boot option which is pxe
<slidinghorn> rigo2341: without much more detail as to what happens when you attempt to boot, that's the best I can provide.  Any errors etc?
<SergioEDuran1> slidinghorn, tank you
<SergioEDuran1> thank you*
<dumbo_000> hey can someone use freedos? i got problems on booting from cd from there i got an asus X554L - XO1236D
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, this is ubuntu support, not freedos
<dumbo_000> the problem is that without being able to use dvd drive in there i can't install ubuntu lol, please understand.
<SergioEDuran1> slidinghorn, let me try
<dumbo_000> freedos irc channel is a bit quiet right now
<SergioEDuran1> first I will reboot with not it
<kubuntu> Hei.
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, still completely off-topic here.
<rigo2341> no errors. so. i wiped the hdd completely. created a gpt - msdos - partition table, rebooted from usb stick installed the system totally automatically. rebooted again and no error message, just as if there would be no system on the hdd. so the boot sequence is just ignoring it.
<slidinghorn> rigo2341: have you tried updating grub in a live environment to make sure it's recognizing the new OS?
<Guest22061> Noen som vet om en bra ok maskin som tar 3 skjermer til ubuntu til en billigst mulig penge. ingen spilling elle store operasjoner.
<rigo2341> the hdd is there. it is errorfree. the system is installed. the hdd is partitioned to 3. the efi partition has the boot and esp flag.
<kostkon> !no | Guest22061
<ubottu> Guest22061: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<rigo2341> with grub-install --root-directory stuff? yes.
<dumbo_000> cfhowlett i am sorry for that, can you suggest me some way to solve my problem if i can't ask for help in a wise and respected channel like that?
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, www.freedos.org lists 3 social network channels. ask there
<dumbo_000> i really need to solve that problem as soon as possible and i dunno where to ask for a question like that..freedos channel is quiet at the moment
<satrah> hi agian test colour change
<dumbo_000> thank you,btw-- have a nice day.
<nname31> hello
<nname31> how can add bjt models (pnp, npn) in ngspice?
<cfhowlett> nname31, ask the ngspice channel
<rigo2341> im not sure if i want linux. if it is impossible to install on a factory-clean hdd with the fully automatic method.
<bekks> rigo2341: What happens instead?
<rigo2341> i boot up and like the hdd would be empty.
<cfhowlett> rigo2341, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<bekks> Boot up from what?
<bekks> cd or usb thumb drive?
<rigo2341> bekks:  usb
<rigo2341> i dont have a cd drive
<sunwind> hey guys, when I run software center from the apps menu I get these errors when trying to install or uninstall anything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14229122/
<sunwind> but if I sudo software-center in a console it works fine
<sunwind> I can't figure out how to sort it so I don't have to do that though
<cfhowlett> sunwind, what did you try to instll
<sunwind> vlc
<sunwind> among other things
<sunwind> it doesn't matter what
<cfhowlett> sunwind, try  the terminal: sudo apt install vlc
<sunwind> yeah I know I could just do it like that but that's not really solving the problem :B
<Ghost_r00t> hello guys. what should i do to just update gcc and related already installed gcc compiler on my system
<vaishu> sunwind: which ubuntu version are you using?
<sunwind> wily
<bekks> Ghost_r00t: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dis-upgrade
<bekks> Ghost_r00t: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vaishu> sunwind: See if PolicyKit Authentication Agent is checked or unchecked in Startup Programs.
<vaishu> sunwind: Check it if it is unchecked there
<sunwind> it is checked
<vaishu> sunwind: Ah, then may be you can try reinstalling ubuntu software center
<sunwind> I tried that already a couple times :(
<MonkeyDust> sunwind  can you start any other gui program with password?
<sunwind> and lots of googling the issue
<sunwind> everything else seems to run fine without complaining about permissions
<vaishu> sunwind: Oh :(
<vaishu> Are you able to do this as a root?
<MonkeyDust> sunwind  run the software center from terminal, to see errors
<sunwind> ok
<sunwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14229205/
<sunwind> ran it and installed nestopia and that was the entire console
<MonkeyDust> sunwind  what's the ouput of  cat /etc/issue
<sunwind> could you tell me how I can read that?
<MonkeyDust> sunwind  in a terminal
<sunwind> ok yeah but I mean, I have no idea how to use the terminal other than sudo and apt-get
<sunwind> I'm a newb at this
<MonkeyDust> sunwind  simply type   cat /etc/issue    then hit enter
<sunwind> oh.
<olf-folks> sunwind: try   setterm -forground red
<olf-folks> sunwind: it will make you look way cool
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | olf-folks
<ubottu> olf-folks: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sunwind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14229241/ that's all
<olf-folks> sunwind: is that the dev version? why not use the stable version?
<bekks> olf-folks: there is no such things as "the dev version".
<sunwind> I don't know, I am using it via crouton on my chromebook and wily was just one of the install options
<ikonia> 15.10 is not dev
<bekks> olf-folks: 15,10 is a stable release, published in October 2015.
<sunwind> https://ricochet.im/releases/1.1.1/ which of these will ubuntu be able to install? (if any)
<ikonia> there we go - crouton
<olf-folks> wow i was un-awares ill upgrade bekks
<bekks> olf-folks: Which version are you running?
<ikonia> that is not a supported ubuntu product it's a hack
<ikonia> the crouton guys can support you - we cannot
<olf-folks> hardy heron bekks
<bekks> !hardy | olf-folks
<ubottu> olf-folks: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<sunwind> oh
<bekks> !eolupgrade | ubottu
<ubottu> bekks: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sunwind> I thought crouton was just something that enabled it to run and didn't really affect anything to do with it
<bekks> !eolupgrade > olf-folks
<ubottu> olf-folks, please see my private message
<ikonia> ttake this to the crouton guys please
<sunwind> alright well thanks for trying to help guys
<sam_> hi
<sunwind> although maybe you could answer this: https://ricochet.im/releases/1.1.1/ which of these will ubuntu be able to install? (if any)
<ikonia> this is not ubunt
<sunwind> oh ok. the download link just said 'linux' and lead there
<sunwind> so it won't run on ubuntu?
<bekks> sunwind: You have to build it on your own.
<sunwind> ah ok
<olf-folks> sunwind: don't give up sometimes it is as easy as un-zip and a few commands to compile something.
<ikonia> that is nonsense
<sunwind> lol
<sunwind> I've compiled things like 10 years ago but any memory of how to do that stuff is gone
<ikonia> sunwind: cruton is not an official ubuntu product - it's a hack to put part of ubuntu's userland on chrome OS
<sunwind> cygwin! I used that. that's all I recall.
<sunwind> I see
<ikonia> sunwind: if you need help the crouton guys are your support resource, not here, as you are not running ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sunwind  you're in the wrong channel, that's why we couldnt help you
<sunwind> does crouton really make that much difference to how it works?
<ikonia> yes
<cfhowlett> sunwind, yes
<ikonia> because its not an ubuntu install
<sunwind> I see
<ikonia> t's just some userland productus ontop of chrome
<sunwind> I thought it was just some kind of 'bootloader' thing, like I said, new to this stuff
<cfhowlett> sunwind, and again(!), you are not using ubuntu so you in the *wrong channel*.
<sunwind> wow chill out dude
<sunwind> there's 1700 people in here I can't even idle?
<olf-folks> but, you could hack your cromebook and put ubuntu on it :)
<olf-folks> sunwind: ^
<ikonia> sunwind: you're welcome to idle, but we won't support your install
<kernelPanic> hi all, please Help!! :) i got kernel panic and i am too: http://pastebin.com/FyMr9Xv3
<sunwind> yeah I get that, no worries
<kernelPanic> Any one can point me in the right direction?
<kernelPanic> Bump http://pastebin.com/FyMr9Xv3
<MOXHO> можно по русски
<cfhowlett> !ru | MOXHO
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> MOXHO: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MOXHO> MonkeyDust, Спасибо!
<kernelPanic> anyone can you please help me? http://pastebin.com/FyMr9Xv3
<cfhowlett> !patience | kernelPanic
<ubottu> kernelPanic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<locksmith> Hello, can someone tell me what is the correct way of doing this? I want to run a command, but it shouldn't have access to internet?
<kernelPanic> Sorry.
<locksmith> I was thinking AppArmor or the "network domain" feature?
<locksmith> network namespace I mean
<locksmith> How would I say that "this process can only access this network" ?
<locksmith> or like say "this process can not access this network/interface" ?
<kernelPanic> I have searched all over, and now is my 5th hour trying to get the right cause... cfhowlett ubottu :-)
<olf-folks> in ubuntu is there a way to play dos games on ubuntu without installing xorg?
<cfhowlett> kernelPanic, understood.  still gotta be patient.  I didn't offer answer cause I don't have kernel panic knowledge ... nor can I see your paste here in China.
<MonkeyDust> olf-folks  with dosbox
<OpenSorce> kernelPanic, have you tried removing all USB devices?
<locksmith> Yeah, how do I limit a process to a certain interface?
<olf-folks> MonkeyDust: can dosbox run without xorg?
<locksmith> network interface *
<OpenSorce> locksmith, you could define such restrictions in a firewall
<locksmith> so ip tables?
<kernelPanic> yes, nothing is connected other then Network and power. i plugged in the monitor to see why it is down... OpenSorce
<MonkeyDust> kernelPanic  here in the channel, type   /msg alis list kernel
<locksmith> OpenSorce: ip tables, and run it as a certain user/group ?
<locksmith> OpenSorce: that's the 3rd way I think
<locksmith> AppArmor can't do this I think
<locksmith> right?
<locksmith> so the 'unshare' program
<OpenSorce> kernelPanic, hmm... looks like a bad reaction to some hardware. Do you have a sound or video card slotted on that machine?
<kernelPanic> built in, its a 12 or 13 years old machine, it was working for many years... OpenSorce .
<cfhowlett> kernelPanic, you're running ubuntu  on that box?/
<kernelPanic> OpenSorce Basic P4 2.8 GH with 1.5 GB Ram.
<kernelPanic> cfhowlett Yes, running Ubuntu-server
<OpenSorce> locksmith, never used AppArmor. I did use something called "Trickle" once to achieve a similar goal.
<OpenSorce> locksmith, http://www.tecmint.com/manage-and-limit-downloadupload-bandwidth-with-trickle-in-linux/
<MOXHO> как переход от "UNity"?
<DJones> !ru | MOXHO
<ubottu> MOXHO: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OpenSorce> MOXHO, Я будет сообщение Вы частном
<MOXHO> OpenSorce, Спасибо
<BigBaby> Hey OpenSorce, this is KernelPanic here.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<raji> hi
<Esxyz> why would someone use Ubuntu instead of just MINT?
<BigBaby> btw, this is me http://pastebin.com/FyMr9Xv3
<ikonia> BigBaby: what do you want us to do with that
<ikonia> Esxyz: it's personal choice,
<Esxyz> based on what
<ikonia> support, desktop enviornments, products, release cycle, anything really
<BigBaby> ikonia i am struggling with this about 5.5 hours. and i can really use your help.
<ikonia> that information is useless
<Esxyz> doesn't MINT have better support, better DE's configured out the box, and a better release cycle?
<ikonia> it tells us nothing
<ikonia> Esxyz: it's personal opinion
<ikonia> make up your own mind
<optimistic7> which is the best documentation for linux kernel?
<ikonia> optimistic7: kernel.org
<optimistic7> ok thnks :)
<BigBaby> ikonia server was running, then it started doing this all of a sudden. getting Kernel Panic, and i really don't know how to solve this. looking for anyone who has an idea and can point me in the right direction.
<ikonia> BigBaby: you'd need a lot more information than that
<Esxyz> why does this review say this?
<Esxyz> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/review-mint-17-3-may-be-the-best-linux-desktop-distro/
<Esxyz> "Perhaps the most worrying thing about Mint is that it's based on Ubuntu, the future of which looks a lot less bright than it used to. There is of course Linux Mint Debian Edition, but it tends to lag well behind its Ubuntu-based brethren when it comes to updates and polish."
<Esxyz> a lot less bright?
<ikonia> Esxyz: who cares
<ikonia> Esxyz: make up your own mind
<BigBaby> ikonia What do you need, i will get it. this is my first time using IRC, so forgive my ignorance.
<Esxyz> I am wondering what "happened" to Ubuntu
<Esxyz> since I was away a few years
<ikonia> Esxyz: nothing
<BigBaby> ikonia i am a software engineer, but not really a deep kernel user.
<ikonia> BigBaby: you'd need to capture the full dump, but I suspect you'll struggle with that,
<Esxyz> my friend told me that ubuntu basically failed and didnt take off like it was supposed to, and I need to check Mint instead
<ikonia> BigBaby: why not look at obvious things, eg: whats changed between it working/not working
<Esxyz> a couple years back like something happened
<ikonia> Esxyz: talk to your friend then
<BigBaby> ikonia only thing i did in last ccouple months was updates, nothing changed on this server for almost 4 years.
<Abe> I'm being paranoid! "netstat -a" shows an ip address "25.69.237.6" I looked for that ip and it turn out to be the Ministry of Defense. http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=79383343 but it's listed as a local address so I might read something wrong. does somebody has that ip popping up too in netstat -a. sorry guys sometimes I just turn paranoid
<ikonia> BigBaby: have look at the syslog see if there are any obvious errors
<ikonia> Abe: look at how / what it's connecting to
<BigBaby> ikonia great, where can i find it? /var/log/????
<ikonia> BigBaby: thats it
<BigBaby> ikonia so /var/log/syslog ?
<ikonia> BigBaby: that works, a nice idea is delete all your logs, reboot (if possible) and then look at the logs after it panics
<ikonia> that will remove a lot of pointless noise
<BigBaby> ikonia will do, i have a ubuntu live CD ready to boot and cleanup. i will get you a single boot log.
<ikonia> don't want a boot log
<BigBaby> ikonia, it will take me some time, as it is on a downstairs. i know about the boot, you mean syslog,
<BigBaby> ikonia right?
<ikonia> I don't want a log
<ikonia> you need to review the logs
<BigBaby> oh.
<BigBaby> ikonia, thank you
<cfhowlett> Abe, I'm in China and see no such questionable entry, but I still assume some degree of monitoring somewhere
<BigBaby> ikonia i will review, and i hope i will understand the syslog.
<Abe> ikonia: how do I check that? STATE says nothing idk what netbiosdgm means. "udp |0 |0 25.69.237.6:netbios-dgm *:*" like I said it shows at Local address not as Foreign Address
<ikonia> what do you mean it shows as a local address ?
<Abe> Im not that familiar with it so I might be completly wrong
<Abe> let me take a screen. sorry it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> Abe, actually, you would be better served in #networking
<Abe> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=51140887 ok all the way on top, it says Local Address, on foreign address nothing is listed. cfhowlett ok I will switch over there
<dumbo_000> I know i better not write about that in here please can i ask something that is just about partitions and drives? i'm about to install ubuntu on my asus X554LA-XO1236D my only fault is that it has freedos 1.0.5 installed. didn't want to pay for a windows licence if i wanted to install linux.
<livcd> can someone point me to 15.10 repos so i can check if it contains a specific version of pkg ?
<DJones> livcd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dumbo_000> now, please..i don't know where to ask about it.. i made a fdisk to see drives it recognize 2 drives C: (default hard disk drive) D: (unaccessible drive but it says it's a fat32 partition)
<dumbo_000> now my drives situation is : A and B drives: can't access both,but i suppose b drive should be for floppy disk (my laptop doesn't use it) , C: hard disk, D: says no label cannot access files E:freedos folder
<dumbo_000> ok i have to boot from CD
<dumbo_000> to install ubuntu. i changed settings in bios...to allow boot from cd, i select device but it doesn't allow me to boot from cd..it says the D: drive is a partition too...
<dumbo_000> i spent hours and hours searching for a solution but i haven't found a good one yet...it doesn't recognize usb drive too, i got a cd with drivers but i cannot access it from freedos.
<livcd> DJones: thx
<locksmith> Is it just me or do programmers *hate* auto-updates or what?
<dumbo_000> you can understand is a weird situation, it's off-topic everywhere so why not asking here. let me say sorry to them who does not agree with it.. i am desperate and need some help.
<locksmith> As a programmer, I couldn't give less shit about security updates that affect either someone who is either a) really dumb and shouldn't be using linux in the first place or b) installed their os 5 years ago and really needs an update
<MonkeyDust> locksmith  calm down and explain what brings you here
<dumbo_000> please help me change OS. :(
<MonkeyDust> dumbo_000  try both with a live dvd /usb, then decide what you like most
<locksmith> seriously, who here is running a heavy SSH server and just needs the latest version of every lib
<locksmith> I have like 6 ports open I could give less shit about outdated software
<cfhowlett> locksmith, drop the profanity.  unnecessary and unwelcome
<farooghkz> dumbo, say me ur problem.
<farooghkz> im not sure but maybe i help u.
<MonkeyDust> locksmith  no such language here
<dumbo_000> MonkeyDust, i cannot access usb or dvd that's my problem
<MonkeyDust> locksmith  this is support, how can we help you
<BluesKaj> dumbo_000:  how old is your pc?
<dumbo_000> i cannot find out what's wrong and i wasting lot of time without an answer.
<dumbo_000> it's a new pc
<dumbo_000> like a 5 days.
<BluesKaj> !uefi | dumbo_000
<ubottu> dumbo_000: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SergioEDuran1> Hello friends
<rvgate> locksmith, we did an auto-upgrade once on production... completely broke the platform because one of the packages had a new major release with a different storage mechanism... so yeah, i prefer frozen versions :P auto-update is nice for your personal server/computer tho
<SergioEDuran1> the solution proposed by slidinghorn has not worked; any other idea? I need to make xboxdrv start with some extra options
<rvgate> oh.. he left
<SergioEDuran1> sudo xboxdrv --silent --detach-kernel-driver --mimic-xpad
<dumbo_000> how to make sure my asus X554LA-XO1236D is a UEFI?
<farooghkz> u cant access that.
<farooghkz> in ubuntu?
<dumbo_000> I am a newbie with freedos and never pretended it to be my main OS
<dumbo_000> cause it really drives me out of mind
<dumbo_000> i feel more confortable with linux
<farooghkz> is freedos ubuntu?
<farooghkz> but dis is ubuntu channel
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, did you red the UEFI wiki?
<dumbo_000> i'm looking for help to install linux
<dumbo_000> ubuntu is linux
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, you asked about uefi.  I'm guessing you did not read the uefi link.  No on is going to hold your hand, and ignoring resources will get your questions ignored.
<dumbo_000> come on don't tell me i can't look for help in here again..you know there's no right place
<dumbo_000> i'm reading it cfhowlett
<farooghkz> dumbo, sorry that i cant help u :-(
<Bobbbb> Hello! Please excuse me if this is in the wrong place...I am on a slow internet connection so stuff is slow...I have a general programming question. Can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> Bobbbb, ask #programming
<MonkeyDust> Bobbbb  what coding language?
<Bobbbb> Cfhowlett thanks. Sorry to be a nuisance. MonkeyDust in python3 or java, it is more regarding general nonspecific stuff though
<MonkeyDust> Bobbbb  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<Bobbbb> MonkeyDust thanks!
<dumbo_000> I got a drivers disk that came out with my laptop but cannot access dvd drive to install..
<Abe> Duuhh It was Hamachi guys xD I didn't think of that, besides I thought this program doesn't have a connection until the program is startet
<MonkeyDust> dumbo_000  if you can't install, then what is your question exactly?
<dumbo_000> when i get to boot options and select ubuntu disk it brings me to main freedos screen
<dumbo_000> it ignores my command to boot from cd
<Abe> dumbo_000: do you have an EFI system ?
<dumbo_000> tried with external dvd drive
<dumbo_000> and it doesn't recognize it
<jflkj> hi, I'm trying to copy a folder into another folder using sudo cp -r folder1 folder2 but it won't let me copy the entire thing, apparently. using du -sbh it differs [13:13] == Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<dumbo_000> i don't know how to see if i have an EFI system or not
<jflkj> whoops
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, brand new, naked HDD?  you probably need to configure that drive before you do anything else.  read your hardware documentation.
<jflkj> yeah, copied it because linux doesn't accept unregistered
<Abe> dumbo_000: Is it an old BIOS or the newer kinds look newer mostly!
<Abe> ?
<Abe> if yes try turning off "secure boot" and later on turn it back "on"
<hicken> why is still kepping asking password prompt  with ssh with publick autehntication i have folowed the steps http://www.golinuxhub.com/2014/01/how-to-create-password-less-ssh.html but still asking  me password
<farooghkz> dumbo, say ur question again.
<Abe> He cannot boot from CD
<rvgate> hicken, not related to your question, but you should really avoid having passwordless ssh keys... even if someone gets a hold of your key, they wont be able to use it
<MonkeyDust> dumbo_000  and the dvd is burnt correctly?
<rvgate> dumbo_000, i had a simular problem yesterday... fixed it by changing the SATA mode to AHCI in the bios
<hicken> rvgate: i know but for the time bieang i want it to communicate  by both computers to do common task
<martien> I downloaded ubuntu 14.04 to install on an empty (old) laptop. Hoe can i install the .iso file?
<MonkeyDust> martien  burn it on a dvd or create a bootbale usb, then boot from there
<farooghkz> martien, burn it on a dvd and boot it
<rvgate> hicken, is the server prompting a password, or is it the prompt to unluck the key ?
<jflkj> martien: use unetbootin, others might have trouble getting the casperfs right
<Abe> dumbo_000: I bet you having problems with Uefi system
<MonkeyDust> martien  partitioning is the hardest part, especially if you're familiar with it
<MonkeyDust> not familiar*
<hicken> rvgate: both of them are prompt even to unlock
<martien> I copied it to a USB device. Booting from that device does not work.
<jflkj> does anyone know my copying problem?
<jflkj> martien: how did you copy it? is the iso file just in the disk or is it unpacked?
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> jflkj: what version of ubuntu
<Abe> where are all those guys coming from that want to install linux now :O
<farooghkz> martien, u just copied?u should make a bootable usb
<MonkeyDust> martien  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jflkj> martien: use unetbootin, yumi has trouble with the casperfs in 14.04
<jflkj> ikonia: 14.04 live
<Abe> just go and watch youtube tutorials on how to make a USB bootable
<ikonia> jflkj: oh, as you're also asking in debian as a debian install ?
<rvgate> hicken, check the destination first... disable the password login ssh server, set it to accept public key only... double check if your .pub is in the authorized_keys file.. also, make sure the user you're trying to login to matches the user on your machine, if not, prefix with ssh <user>@<host>... sorry if this sounds all basic
<MonkeyDust> Abe  just go and watch youtube how to fix your car
<dumbo_000> there was no hardware documentation with the laptop..specs are those listed here: http://icecat.it/en/p/asus/90nb0658-m18500/notebooks-X554LA-XO1236D-27214044.html
<jflkj> ikonia: see debian
<ioria> dumbo_000, when you power on the laptop, what you got ? the Dos prompt  or what ?
<martien> i copied the file from the download folder to the USB device. It is not unpacked.
<ikonia> jflkj: what is the exact command you are using to copy the folder
<MonkeyDust> martien  it has to be unpacked
<jflkj> ikonia: sudo cp -r dir1 dir2
<ikonia> jflkj: and what happens ?
<ibm-r40> hi
<Abe> dumbo_000: On this Pc yes you have probably an EFI system Go ahead and turn the secure boot off and choose The DVD Drive as First boot device. Install Ubuntu, after that go into your bios again and turn secure boot off. Don't forget to save your setting in the Bios
<jflkj> ikonia: executes successfully, checking with du -sbh dir1 && dir 2 after it differs in size
<martien> I downloaded and copied it with a windows laptop
<ikonia> du is not something you should use to check
<Abe> in the Uefi* sorry
<jflkj> ikonia: with what should I?
<MonkeyDust> martien  ok, now you have to create a bootable usb with it, there are programs for that
<ikonia> jflkj: a directory checksum ? or use rsync that has checking built in
<farooghkz> martien, u should make a bootable usb. download unetbootin 4 windows
<ikonia> jflkj: if it doesn't error - it's copied it exactly
<jflkj> ikonia: could you tell me how to copy and check with rsync?
<ikonia> rsync does it automatically
<ikonia> it checksums before and after
<jflkj> ikonia: could you tell me how to copy and check with rsync?p
<jflkj> whoops sorry
<Abe> MonkeyDust: sorry I take this back.
<jflkj> pushed arrow up
<ikonia> no problem
<lettuce45> how do I start an application, from the cli, windowed?
<jflkj> ikonia: do you know the command or should I read rsync?
<dumbo_000> rvgate, my Sata mode is already AHCI and I can't change it
<student> what is ubuntu channel for gci student
<ikonia> rsync a b
<jflkj> ikonia: should be root right?
<ikonia> shy ?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why do you need to be root
<dumbo_000> BTW: Serial ATA port 1 Device type:ATAPI CDROM Model name: MASHITA DVD-RAM UJ8HC
<jflkj> can a normal user copy folders with root permissions? :s
<MonkeyDust> jflkj  with sudo
<jflkj> yeah :P
<ikonia> jflkj: what files arey ou trying to copy
<jflkj> ikonia: root folder
<ikonia> jflkj: there should only be systems files owned by root
<ikonia> the root folder ? exactly what folder
<jflkj> exactly
<jflkj>  /root
<ikonia>  /root is empty
<ikonia> as there is no root user in ubuntu
<jflkj> ikonia: it isn't empty :P
<ikonia> jflkj: why is it not empty
<ikonia> there is no root user in ubuntu
<ikonia> so it should be empty
<jflkj> ikonia: it's got all kinds of config files and stuff :D
<ikonia> jflkj: why ?
<ikonia> jflkj: it should be empty
<farooghkz> ikonia, there is a root user in ubuntu that u can access it
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> unlness you break the security model
<ikonia> which you shouldn't be doing
<farooghkz> with this
<ikonia> hence /root should be empty
<farooghkz> sudo -i
<ikonia> that won't put you in /root
<ikonia> that will give you a uid of 0
<ikonia> so /root should be empty
<farooghkz> we're talking about root user, right?
<ikonia> what ?
<jflkj> ikonia: well I got webcamstudio stuff in it, cache, config, dbus, gconf, gvfs, hplip, java, local, rpmdb, bash history, bashrc, profile
<ikonia> jflkj: you shouldn't
<ikonia> jflkj: why are you copying these elsewhere /
<ikonia> you should not need anything in that directory
<jflkj> ikonia: how is it in there then?
<dumbo_000> how to add boot options in bios?
<ikonia> depends what you have been doing
<ikonia> dumbo_000: read your bios documentation
<dumbo_000> i got a lamp
<dumbo_000> lol
<dumbo_000> where to find my bios documentation?
<ioria> dumbo_000, why do you need to 'add' boot options ?
<ikonia> in your botherboard manual/on the web
<jflkj> ikonia: some askubuntu forum post said I should back it up
<plasmalasgun> Does anyone knows how to config/install phpmyadmin? Whent localhost/phpmyadmin i always get 404
<Abe> jflkj: Just put all your personal data and files in your Home Folder
<farooghkz> dumbo, i think it comes with ur motherboard
<ikonia> jflkj: then they are wrong
<ikonia> jflkj: it should not be in the /root directory and you will never use/need it
<dumbo_000> if i format everything i can still access bios?
<Abe> jflkj: put all your stuff in your homefolder
<dumbo_000> or boot from cd?
<jflkj> abe ikonia so I should not backup etc, opt, root and var?
<MonkeyDust> dumbo_000  yes, bios loads before the os
<dumbo_000> ioria, i need boot options cause it cancelled default boot options i dunno why
<MonkeyDust> 'loads'
<farooghkz> yes if that problem is not with bios.
<dumbo_000> i dunno if freedos can be considered an os or not
<ioria> dumbo_000, when you power on the laptop, what you got ? the Dos prompt  or what ?
<farooghkz> but dont do that
<Abe> jflkj: I don't even know what you're trying to do. all your files in you home folder
<dumbo_000> now i dunno what i've done but i only have the bios setup
<ikonia> jflkj: /var /???
<dumbo_000> it's aptio setup utility
<ikonia> jflkj: what are you trying to do - what is your end goal
<farooghkz> dumbo, also u can find bios doc at site of bios
<hicken> rvgate: infact i am also beginer i have already checked what you told me but i coudnt find .pub in the authorized_keys file in the  remote server?
<ioria> dumbo_000,  so you don't have the freedos prompt ?   like   c :\    ?
<jflkj> ikonia Abe I'm just backing up my system and moving to debian and I really don't want to lose anything
<ikonia> that seems a bad idea
<ikonia> as debian / ubuntu will have difference config
<ikonia> so why are you backing up bad stuff ?
<jflkj> ikonia: are you saying there is no way to not lose my files while going to debian?
<ikonia> jflkj: what files ?
<Abe> Debian? this is Ubuntu?
<farooghkz> i think hes talking about personel files
<dumbo_000> ok solved dunno why it has done this seems like my laptop do what it wants when it wants and ignores my opinion
<jflkj> ikonia: files I've gathered over the last year on ubuntu
<dumbo_000> now i can still have boot options but still cant boot from cd
<jflkj> Abe: yes this is ubuntu, I'm running ubuntu
<ikonia> jflkj: such as ?
<MonkeyDust> jflkj  in your /home, there are pictures, music etc, but also config files ... the config files are (or can be) useless when changing distro
<ikonia> jflkj: as so far you have listed log files in /var and /root config files
<ikonia> which are nothing to do with you
<rvgate> hicken, your key comes with a private and public key... the contents of the public key should go in the authorized_keys file at the destination for a specific user.. /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys
<dumbo_000> got boot override in my bios setup but it doesn't work too
<jflkj> ikonia: what about the files in etc, opt, and var?
<Abe> Ubuntu is not Debian. Debian based yes, but still a different system. Just don't do what you're trying to do
<ikonia> jflkj: why would you take them ?
<ikonia> jflkj: they are log files and system config files for ubuntu
<farooghkz> dumbo, do u test that cd with another computer?
<dumbo_000> freedos tells me after start: FAILURE! no IDE/ATAPI Drives found
<dumbo_000> i can't install drivers without accessing cd
<ioria> dumbo_000,  if i were you i reload the default values of the bios....
<farooghkz> drivers 4 freedos?
<Abe> ?
<jflkj> ikonia: okay.. so just backing up home then..
<hicken> rvgate: so du  mean can i secify the location while iam copy from the clieant to  the remote server like  the remote server is hduser $sudo ssh-copy-id -i $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa.pub hduser@ipadres:/home/hduser/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia> jflkj: that can dangerous too
<jflkj> ikonia: could you tell me what I can do?
<ikonia> jflkj: take only what you want - not the whole directory
<dumbo_000> when i try to access drive D: it tells me volume in drive D has no label, file not found
<ikonia> as desktop config files for example won't port over
<dumbo_000> it's the driver disk i can't access it like any other disks
<ikonia> jflkj: copy the files you want to keep
<Abe> jflkj: take all your personal files and back them up. like ikonia not the hole directory
<jflkj> ikonia: Abe: what could be dangerous?
<rvgate> hicken, the contents of id_rsa.pub (do a cat id_rsa.pub) should be inside the authorized_keys file at the server, on the user you're trying to login to
<Abe> screwing with important system files
<Abe> Take your home older as your home where you stuff everything in
<Abe> thats what its for
<dumbo_000> <farooghkz> yeah i tested it with another computer, problem is not cd
<dumbo_000> problem is how to make it read it
<dumbo_000> it recognizes it but doesn't boot
<Abe> dumbo_000: did you figure out if you have an EFI UEFI* System?
<dumbo_000> or access files in here
<jflkj> ikonia: Abe: for example I have images with owner access read and write, group acces read and other access none
<dumbo_000> yeah efi
<Abe> Are you trying to boot Ubuntu from CD?
<farooghkz> dumbo, i dont know. maybe cdrom cant read cd. why not using usb?
<Abe> dumbo_000: Are you trying to boot Ubuntu from CD?
<ikonia> jflkj: what ??
<jflkj> ikonia: what it says
<ikonia> jflkj: what are you talking about
<dumbo_000> well i suppose it's efi
<dumbo_000> i don't know for real
<Abe> yes it is Efi your computer is a new one they all have EFI systems by now
<Abe> dumbo_000: Are you trying to boot Ubuntu from CD?
<jflkj> ikonia: about backing up files. I can't copy files owned by root if others don't have write access
<dumbo_000> http://icecat.it/en/p/asus/90nb0658-m18500/notebooks-X554LA-XO1236D-27214044.html this is the laptop
<ikonia> jflkj: there are no files in your home directory owned by root
<BluesKaj> dumbo_000:  100% of windows equipped pcs are UEFI since windows 8,/2010
<dumbo_000> i launched it uefi
<dumbo_000> ubuntu 12.04
<dumbo_000> 64 bit
<dumbo_000> it's working!
<Abe> dumbo_000: 12.04 does not support UEFI systems
<dumbo_000> fuck i really don't know why
<dumbo_000> what if i install it then?
<cfhowlett> !language | dumbo_000
<ikonia> dumbo_000: stop swearing
<Abe> dumbo_000: 14.04 does support UEFI systems. Do not and I repeat install 12.04 on a Uefi System
<dumbo_000> sorry.
<jflkj> ikonia: are you trolling me?
<ikonia> jflkj: no
<ikonia> jflkj: I'm stating a fact
<dumbo_000> ok then... so the last version of ubuntu supports uefi?
<Abe> dumbo_000: Yes get 14.04! or newer
<dumbo_000> 15.04?what do you suggest?
<Abe> Do not install or try installing 12.04 on a Uefi system
<BluesKaj> 15.10 is the latest
<dumbo_000> what are main differences between 14.04 and 15.04 in your opinion
<dumbo_000> yeah but .10 are not LTS
<martien> Thanks for the information. I made the USB device bootable. I have to restart to check if i can install this version.
<Abe> dumbo_000: I would recommend a Long Term Support release
<BluesKaj> niether is 15.04
<Abe> dumbo_000: which would be 14.04
<dumbo_000> why not?
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<dumbo_000>  so 14.04
<dumbo_000> is it good as 12.04?
<Abe> dumbo_000: 15.04 is not a long term support release. 14.04 is supported until 2019
<jflkj> ikonia: okay, from the start, I am booting from a liveusb running ubuntu 14.04 accessing a fully encrypted partition. I want to back everything up to move to debian but can't open some images on the partition if I'm not root
<BluesKaj> !lts
<cfhowlett> ubottu is in an eggnog coma ...
<ikonia> jflkj: you shouldn't have files in your home directory owned by root
<BluesKaj> hmm what's with the infobot
<jflkj> I do ikonia
<Abe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<MonkeyDust> ubottu has a Xmas hangover
<ikonia> jflkj: then change the ownership
<ikonia> jflkj: what is the full path of these files
<dumbo_000> how to make a bootable 8gb flashdrive with ubuntu?
<jflkj> ikonia: since I told you I'm booting from a liveusb it's /media/ubuntu/partition/home/user/images/file
<Abe> dumbo_000: Are you a native Windows user?
<ikonia> jflkj: change the ownerchip then
<ikonia> ownership
<farooghkz> dumbo, with ubuntu?now u have ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !usb | dumbo_000
<dumbo_000> on this computer. but this is not mine
<dumbo_000> w8 on this
<jflkj> ikonia: my main priority is backing it up now, and I can do it as root
<dumbo_000> oh fuck
<hicken> rvgate: i have already creat .pub but now when i am trying to ssh " Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/hduser/.ssh/known_hosts). Permission denied (publickey)." the permition is  600 of each user
<dumbo_000> i got gnu grub
<BluesKaj> dumbo_000:  there's not much point if you can't use your own pc while people are giving you advice
<dumbo_000> sorry for telling the wrong world with f. again
<Abe> dumbo download 14.04 Burn it to DVD or make a bootable USB Stick, choose that (USB, DVD)as Boot Option in Uefi, install Ubuntu.
<ikonia> jflkj: change the paermissions
<Abe> Grub is the boot manager,
<jflkj> ikonia: why change it if I can copy them as root, don't say "because they're not supposed to be root" or anything else that would waste bytes in irc logs please
<ikonia> jflkj: because you're not supposed to and you're copying something with the wrong permisions
<ikonia> fix it and copy it right
<dumbo_000> no more freedos in here, no more gnu grub
<dumbo_000> just a message: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<jflkj> ikonia: copying as root copies everything, correct?
<dumbo_000> i suppose i made something wrong
<Abe> dumbo_000: If you ask more specific people can give you more specific advise
<dumbo_000> i'll solve on my own
<ikonia> jflkj: no
<dumbo_000> thank you for your help lol
<ikonia> jflkj: being root has nothing to do with everything
<dumbo_000> i abused too much of your patience
<Abe> jflkj: why do you have this thing with root all the time?
<Abe> good luck you all
<jflkj> Abe: root has access over all my files and user doesn't for some randomly for various reasons
<ikonia> so change the permissions
<ikonia> stop making things worse by copying the files setup wrong
<ikonia> sudo chown -R jflkj:jflk /home/jlfk
<Abe> You could look into "chmod"
<ikonia> why are you even doing this from a liveusb
<jflkj> ikonia: I don't want user to be able to access some files
<ikonia> just do this from your ubuntu install
<ikonia> jflkj: you don't want a user to be able to access files in the users home directory - that is just wrong
<ikonia> just doing things wrong and conform
<jflkj> ikonia: if the user would be exploited I would have some files with root only write access
<jflkj> ikonia: meaning they're not in danger
<ikonia> jflkj: thats just silly
<ikonia> jflkj: that is a terrible idea
<Abe> actually only read sounds better to me
<jflkj> ikonia: why
<jflkj> Abe: thank you. finally someone gets it
<ikonia> jflkj: because if the user was exploited they would have root access anyway
<jflkj> ikonia: no
<ikonia> and if they are protected files they should not be in the users home directory
<Abe> jflkj: sorry I didn't
<ikonia> fix your file permissions and move on
<Abe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jflkj> ikonia: they wouldn't have root access if a user would be exploited, they can perfectly be protected from write while being root only for write
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> this is just bad
<jflkj> why
<ikonia> jflkj: a users home directory should not contain files owned by root
<ikonia> if you want to do this - do it, but don't expect help from people
<jflkj> ikonia: why not
<ikonia> because you are making a problem with a bad idea
<jflkj> ikonia: what is the problem
<jflkj> ikonia: you're just saying "because it is"
<ikonia> the fact that you need root access to access files in yoru users home directory
<ikonia> and you end up with files with the wrong ownership
<Abe> I never had Permission Problems in my /home directory... only if I had to mark them as executable
<ikonia> if files need to be owned by root - they live outside the home directory
<Abe> jflkj: listen to ikonia
<jflkj> ikonia: they have group read access, they can perfectly be read by the user
<ikonia> then why set them to be owned as root
<ikonia> what value is that
<ikonia> as the "compromised" user can read them
<jflkj> ikonia: because they can't be deleted then
<ikonia> who cares ???
<ikonia> why would someone delete them
<terrasapien> accidents happen
<ikonia> terrasapien: by that logic ever file on the system should be owned as root
<jflkj> ikonia: what terrasapien said, for very important files. plus, why would someone bomb a city?
<jflkj> why would someone troll?
<terrasapien> except the ones owned by user, yes of course
<Abe> jflkj: do "sudo su" then "rm" the system files xD
<ikonia> jflkj: don't be silly
<ikonia> jflkj: you're making a problm where one doesn't exist
<jflkj> thanks Abe will do
<ikonia> terrasapien: right - these are USER files and he's setting them to be owned by root in the home dir
<terrasapien> ikonia: well that is bizzare. i came late to the discussion
<Abe> xD
<ikonia> terrasapien: everyone things it's bizzare
<terrasapien> yet bizzare is not necessarily "wrong"
<ikonia> it is when you're locked out of those files and can't copy them as he is now
<Abe> ikonia: was thats wrong?
<ikonia> I've lost interest now
<jflkj> ikonia: if I want a user to be able to read but not write to a file, how should I do this?
<ikonia> jflkj: set the file system permissions to user read only
<terrasapien> chmod 044 file ??
<jflkj> right, why is it "wrong" in home?
<ikonia> setting the permissions to read only is not wrong
<ikonia> setting the owner to root is
<ikonia> jflkj: do what you want - you'll just make a mess of your system,
<terrasapien> ikonia: oh now I see the issue and agree with you
<terrasapien> certainly NOT the best way to make files read only
<morsnowski> isn't more a linux topic?
<terrasapien> jflkj: go read man chattr
<morsnowski> or did I miss the python implication
<terrasapien> change file attributes gives you fine  levels of control over file permissions
<craigbass76> Any GUVC users in here?  Trying to figur eout how to add captions to a live stream, and I'm either numbing it or it can't be done.
<jflkj> anyways, my main issue is: I'm backing up files to move to debian. I've been told I should backup all kinds of folders and told I should backup home only
<ikonia> jflkj: get on with it then
<ikonia> you'll have to do it your own way
<jflkj> ikonia: whatr
 * morsnowski withdraws his last comment
<ikonia> get on with backing up the files you'll want - you'll have to do it your own way
<farooghkz> jfklj, u can copy, right?
<morsnowski> of course these root owned files will make it a lot easier
<jflkj> ikonia: I don't want to break my system but people are telling me all kinds of stuff what I can't and should do without giving reasons
<ikonia> jflkj: they are giving reasons, you're just not interested and want to your own thing
<jflkj> ikonia: what's 1 given reason? :s
<ikonia> jflkj: read the back scroll
<craigbass76> jflkj make suree you get it all (the dot directories)---  I'vehadbetter lucvk with rsync than just copying
<ikonia> do not get the . directories
<ikonia> a lot of them will configure components that are not the same in debian
<ikonia> take only the files you want
<craigbass76> why not?  What if he wnts his thunderbird profile?
<ikonia> it depends on the file
<ikonia> hence why I said take what you need, not the whole lot
<terrasapien> but not all . dirs -- best to just hand pick the ones he wants
<craigbass76> Oh.  I just grab them all and sort it out after
<terrasapien> then wonder why your debian install is doing backflips and hiccups on speed
<morsnowski> terrasapien: that's the fun part, I do it the same way as craigbass76
<jflkj> so sudo chown -R jflkj:jflk /media/ubuntu/partition/home/jlfk ?
<ikonia> no, as your on a live system
<ikonia> so that user won't exist
<ikonia> and not from your ubuntu install
<ikonia> why are you doing this from a live system
<jflkj> ikonia: I can't boot into the encrypted partition because of the recent bug with it where it's racing
<ikonia> jflkj: a bug ?
<ikonia> which bug ?
<ikonia> whats the bug id
<jflkj> ikonia: I'll try finding it
<ikonia> that sounds very serious if it locks people out of their encypted disk
<Abe> ikonia: you don't know that racing bug?
<ikonia> no
<Abe> xD
<jflkj> ikonia: disconnected
<jflkj> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1481536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1481536 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) ""cryptsetup: unknown fstype, bad password or options?" error unlocking / decrypting LUKS volume at boot" [High,Confirmed]
<jflkj> thus people can't easily patch it
<ikonia> just having a read, not seen this
<ikonia> jflkj: what version of ubuntu are you using
<jflkj> ikonia: latest
<ikonia> which one
<Abe> hmm
<Abe> this error will appear but the system will then proceed to boot successfully and have the encrypted volume successfully mounted.
<jflkj> ikonia: 15.10 (latest)
<Abe> you still get in jflkj
<Abe> ?
<jflkj> ikonia: my liveusb I'm on right now has 14.04
<jflkj> Abe: yes, if booting from a liveusb and manually verifying the password in terminal
<Abe> jflkj: I thought you were trying changing file permissions... sorry I think I missed the last part :/
<ikonia> what an interesting bug I'd not seen that
<ikonia> jflkj: if you do an ls -la against where your home directory is mounted on the livecd what do you get
<ikonia> (can you show us in a pastebin please)
<Abe> ikonia: do you type with ten fingers?
<ikonia> yes
<jflkj> lol abe
<ikonia> (8)
<jflkj> ikonia: could you clarify that question?
<ikonia> could we please see "la -la" of where your home directory is mounted on the livecd please
<Abe> ikonia: I wish I could do that
<hicken_> I made a mistake and deleted the "known_hosts" file in ".ssh" folder! Now I can't pull
<livcd> what do i put to sources.list to get xenial repo ?
<ikonia> it will recreate
<jflkj> ikonia: you want to see the content of /media/ubuntu/partition/home ?
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> ls -la
<ikonia> the -la is key
<jflkj> ikonia: this? :s
<jflkj> http://pastebin.com/xLWtczsm
<ikonia> jflkj: one level more in
<ikonia> thats useful though, showing uid 1000:1000
<jflkj> ikonia: like.. back?
<ikonia> forward, "in" one level more
<jflkj> ikonia: into jflkj ?
<ikonia> yes
<jflkj> ikonia: I feel kind of uncomfortable sharing all these things
<jflkj> ikonia: what do you want to check?
<ikonia> don't then
<ikonia> lets leave it there
<jflkj> ikonia: :/ don't be childing
<jflkj> ikonia: :/ don't be childish*
<ikonia> what ?
<Abe> damn... I don't even get what u guys are even talkin about xD. I can help installing but this is to high for me
<jflkj> ikonia: I'm kind of a private person
<ikonia> thats fine, thats why I said don't share it and lets leave it ther
<ikonia> there
<jflkj> ikonia: will it still help if I remove the directory names?
<livcd> i need to install a single package from Wily to my Vivid host
<ikonia> jflkj: lets not bother any more, changing data is just going to give missleading info
<livcd> What's the best way to do it without including the Wily's repos ?
<ikonia> it's clear your embarrassed by what you have in your home directory, so lets not push the matter
<ikonia> livcd: you should not do that at all
<terrasapien> jflkj: try: find /home -perm 644 | wc -l
<livcd> ikonia: i need a new version of Ruby
<daftykins> Abe: hang around and you'll pick things up ; but yeah, dont try to help if you don't know :)
<terrasapien> and then find /home -not -perm 644 | wc -l
<jflkj> terrasapien: what does it do?
<ikonia> terrasapien: I'm interested in the different uid's due to it running from a livecd,
<ikonia> (well, I was interested)
<Abe> daftykins: trying to :D
<terrasapien> i'm just curious, maybe not quite so far as interested ;)
<jflkj> ikonia: it's all root and 1000 1000
<jflkj> you people are making me paranoid :P
<daftykins> root isn't UID 1000?
<ioria> 0
<terrasapien> jflkj: find /home/ -not -user YOU | wc -l
<terrasapien> and then fix everything with: find /home/ -not -user YOU -exec chown YOU:YOU {} \;
<jflkj> terrasapien: you're just locating the user on the partition? (not the liveusb user)
<ikonia> he can't do you:you
<ikonia> he's on a livecd
<ikonia> thats why you're seeing uid 1000
<terrasapien> oh, i forgot, you're on liveCD . . . my bad
<Iresf> hi everyone
<Iresf> any know workin with selendroid in android-studio on ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !find android
<daftykins> ioria: yeah i more meant it sounded like jflkj was saying it was :>
<ubottu> Found: android-headers, android-tools-fsutils, libandroid-properties-dev, libandroid-properties1, android, android-copyright, android-emulator, android-src-vendor, google-android-sdk-docs-installer, google-android-build-tools-installer (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=android&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<ioria> daftykins, ^_^
<Mr_Fox> Hi All
<Mr_Fox> Any body here ?
<daftykins> yes
<jflkj> ikonia: how do I back my files up from a liveusb then?
<daftykins> Mr_Fox: ask a question, don't expect generic pleasantries ;)
<ikonia> jflkj: ask someone else, it's clear you want to do it your own way and don't want to share information
<ikonia> jflkj: anyone in the channel will help
<daftykins> !pm | Mr_Fox
<ubottu> Mr_Fox: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Mr_Fox> how are you daftykins ?
<MonkeyDust> Mr_Fox  this is the support channel, not a 'how are you'-channel
<Mr_Fox> ok sorry
<Mr_Fox> I just want anyone to advice me which is best operation system and powerfull system sorry for bad english
<Mr_Fox> it's just advice
<daftykins> Mr_Fox: ask in #linux - this is the ubuntu channel.
<daftykins> "best" is rubbish though
<Mr_Fox> ok Thanks too much
<jflkj> ikonia: I just don't want to share files which are named after people to protect their privacy. I'm happy to share information involving default files
<ikonia> jflkj: ask the channel - not me, please.
<jflkj> I want to backup files from ubuntu using a liveusb, I'm moving to debian. Which files should I backup and how can I do this from a liveusb?
<daftykins> and store them where?
<jflkj> daftykins: on an external disk
<daftykins> so just copy the whole /home
<daftykins> if your /home lives on its' own partition you don't even need to do this
<jflkj> daftykins: it doesn't, I'm using full disk encryption
<daftykins> good luck with that then
<MonkeyDust> jflkj  so safe, that you locked out yourself, so to say?
<jflkj> MonkeyDust: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1481536 no, I mounted the partition
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1481536 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) ""cryptsetup: unknown fstype, bad password or options?" error unlocking / decrypting LUKS volume at boot" [High,Confirmed]
<Ulised> hello, i've joined my sftp server once via my filemanager, and i told that remember forever my password, but now i want to change user and password but it wont prompt me the user and pass thing, how i can edit or remove that old user?
<jflkj> daftykins: things like /var/ (16 gb) are useless while moving to debian?
<daftykins> jflkj: yes.
<daftykins> jflkj: like i already told you, /home is where user data lives - nothing else is needed
<MonkeyDust> jflkj  but you encrypted everything, not just /home?
<jflkj> daftykins: what is a certain way to make sure the whole /home/ gets copied? there are things like rsync, cp, ...
<ikonia> daftykins: he's missing key facts for you here
<jflkj> MonkeyDust: the bug applies to full disk encryption
<Abe> jflkj: I might not be able to help you *at all but can you still boot into your ubuntu partition like normal, and backup like all the files you want to keep onto a external harddrive?
<ikonia> daftykins: 1.) he's moving to debian so a lot of the .config files will be a problem 2.) he's got files in his home directory owned by root for "security" ???
<jflkj> abe no, I'm experiencing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1481536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1481536 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) ""cryptsetup: unknown fstype, bad password or options?" error unlocking / decrypting LUKS volume at boot" [High,Confirmed]
<aotea> My GRUB menu lacks Memory Test, I only got options for two different Kernels and their Recovery modes.
<OerHeks> jflkj, so if you cannot login, how would you backup your data?
<Abe> jflkj: Yes I have read that. but it says this error will appear but the system will then proceed to boot successfully and have the encrypted volume successfully mounted.
<jflkj> OerHeks: I mounted the partition through my liveusb
<jflkj> Abe: it's a race bug, for some people it doesn't boot.
<Abe> jflkj: Oh it doesn't boot
<daftykins> ikonia: well we don't need to handle the other end 'restore' :)
<daftykins> jflkj: lol files owned by root in home, are you nuts?
<Abe> jflkj: Well I thought if it still boots, you could rescue your data... :/
<jflkj> alright alright tell me how to make everything not owned by root  then :P
<daftykins> super secure FDE, even the user can't get to it
<jflkj> Abe: I can
<daftykins> i think we're done here :)
<terrasapien> if you can mount the partition in any way, you can restore your data
<jflkj> daftykins: I already said I can
<daftykins> i don't care too much, jflkj
<jflkj> sorry I didn't mean to be rude
<Abe> jflkj: you said "for some people it doesn't boot" does this apply to you?
<jflkj> yes Abe
<anabain> how can I add a new hdd in /media/folder through /etc/fstab ?
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | anabain
<ubottu> anabain: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Abe> jflkj: So basically you want to rescue your data from an encrypted hard drive you cannot access?
<jflkj> no Abe
<Abe> jflkj: You cannot access it like normal <---
<jflkj> yes
<Abe> jflkj: Ah I get your hole problem now, and I was thinking all the time what you want
<OerHeks> jflkj, so your partitions are mounted but not unencrypted?
<jflkj> OerHeks: I unencrypted them
<Abe> Well my HDD is also encrypted, If I wouldn't be able to access it on "regular" boot (not live CD) I would have a Problem
<jflkj> OerHeks: I just need to back up home
<jflkj> OerHeks: from a liveusb
<ikonia> just copy the files
<OerHeks> jflkj, oh great, backup your data then, not sure why you come up with a bugreport that does not apply to your situation.
<ikonia> how hard is this to grasp
<OerHeks> putting us on the wrong lane ..
<Abe> ikonia: did I understand this right?
<jflkj> abe you can just use sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdax /sda
<jflkj> OerHeks: people were asking me why I was using a liveusb, I simply responded
<jflkj> ikonia: when I try rsync fromdir todir it says skipping directory .
<Abe> jflkj: If you are not able to boot into your PC, like you always would (Not from Live CD) I cannot help. and like all the guys that answered you with "good luck" etc, that are way more experienced then I am. talking to me doesn't make much sense then
<Abe> makes not*
<terrasapien> jflkj: unless you tell the channel your specific command, and then coherently describe the results, you might get some quality help
<EriC^^> jflkj: what's the problem buddy?
<terrasapien> garbage in gabage out, you know the routine
<Abe> oh i had it right the first time sorry
<ren0v0> Hi, my ethernet keeps taking itself down in the last few weeks. I'm assuming it could be related to a kernel update, can anyone help me debug ?
<ren0v0> lspci tells me this  >    Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411
<jflkj> terrasapien: # rsync /media/ubuntu/partition/home/ /media/ubuntu/partition/backup/ skipping directory .
<jflkj> EriC^^: I'm trying to backup files from a liveusb (I can access my encrypted drive)
<terrasapien> jflkj: put a -var after the word rsync and see if that helps
<EriC^^> jflkj: ok, so it's decrypted and mounted?
<jflkj> yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> rsync -Pvr /path/to/files /path/to/destination
<jflkj> EriC^^: terrasapien what should I do now? -var or -vPr?
<MikeRL> Got a slight issue here. I had some issues with a previously behaving swap partition 16GB in size, and so I booted into a Live CD and deleted it and recreated it, toggling the swap off and on as needed.
<terrasapien> jflkj: do you have any dice handy?
<MikeRL> But now boot time has increased quite a bit. On a recent install on a quick, new laptop.
<compdoc> youre showing there's swap available?
<jflkj> terrasapien: I'm sorry, I don't mean to be rude. just hearing all kinds of things from different people
<jflkj> terrasapien: what's the difference between -a and -P on rsync?
<terrasapien> jflkj: try one, then if you don't like the results remove what was copied and try the other
<compdoc> MikeRL, what issue did you have before you deleted the old one?
<MikeRL> Uh oh. I think I have a bot trying to religiously convert me.
<MikeRL> I'm getting a zillion messages talking about Islam. Too bad I'm an atheist.
<ren0v0> If anyone has time, here is an additional paste from syslog for my issue described above  http://pastebin.com/vpfzQEST
<head8debian> MikeRL: Just ignore them.
<compdoc> MikeRL doesnt mean Mike Religious Left?
<jflkj> MikeRL: salam
<MikeRL> It was a million messages, though.
<compdoc> MikeRL, what issue did you have before you deleted the old one?
<OerHeks> MikeRL, report in #ubuntu-ops please
<MikeRL> And because of my settings, it kept beeping and notifying me.
<MikeRL> Hundereds of PMs.
<MikeRL> What a relief, it looks to be over. I despise unsolicited messages.
<MikeRL> It was some user nev_er.
<EriC^^> this isn't oprah
<MikeRL> My original issue before that mass PMing was that my boot was slowed down.
<MikeRL> I suspect it is related to Ubuntu looking for an old swap partition I deleted and recreated.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: type cat /etc/fstab | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<compdoc> MikeRL, it was a decent sized swap before you deleted it, and no reason to think it would slow your boot.
<MikeRL> Something is slowing my boot, though, and I need to know what.
<MikeRL> Any way to tell?
<ikonia> remove the boot splash
<ikonia> watch it boot
<compdoc> is it an hard drive or ssd?
<ikonia> most likley dhcp waiting for an address is the common cause
<OerHeks> install bootchart, to see the timing
<EriC^^> he said he changed his swap
<ikonia> just remove the boot splash and watch, you'll see what's slow to response
<ikonia> ahhh it will be a bad mount timing out then
<ikonia> respond
<EriC^^> pastebin /etc/fstab and sudo blkid
<Gallomimia> swap off. favorite kind of swap
<ikonia> isn't there a bug on encypted swap
<compdoc> MikeRL, you should first check the SMART info from the drive(s)
<MikeRL> I have an SSD.
<compdoc> you need to know if its failing
<MikeRL> It's not a HD.
<compdoc> well, good chance no bad sectors then, but it can happen
<compdoc> nm
<MikeRL> I'll check regardless.
<MikeRL> Better not be - this SSD isn't even a few months old.
<EriC^^> :D
<MikeRL> And it was a high end one.
<MikeRL> Checking the SSD via Gsmartcontrol. Initial tests show a pass.
<MikeRL> Now running short and extended tests.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: check /etc/fstab
<MikeRL> But this seems like a Linux specific issue. Windows 10 has no issues thus far.
<MikeRL> And Pastebin it?
<MikeRL> Sure.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> are you being sarcastic?
<MikeRL> I know a lot of Muslims by the way, and none of them would write a spam bot like that.
<jflkj> the rsync -var thingy will take a few days so I hope that's the right thing
<Gallomimia> whats a spambot?
<MikeRL> I gotta admit, that's pretty creative and modern. It's like a 21st century digital mass conversion.
<OerHeks> MikeRL, report it in #ubuntu-ops please
<MikeRL> I already reported it to #ubuntu-ops.
<MikeRL> Otherwise I wouldn't talk about it here.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: i dont really care, not muslim myself and i wasn't offended by the rant, i was j/k
<MikeRL> I just find it one of the more interesting spam bots I've seen.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, I'll pastebin /etc/fstab.
<MikeRL> Doing an extended test as well.
<MikeRL> Forgot my pastebin account info. It will be two minutes.
<daftykins> plenty of no-reg sites such as http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TrivialGravitas> pastebin is no-reg, if he's registering its so he can pull it down later
<cyber37> Hi what is the command for change to the Right / Left desktop in the last ubuntu ? wmctrl seems not work with that interface
<daftykins> TrivialGravitas: yes i know the common reasons
<cyber37> It was workign well with "gnome-session-fallback" (so the more older interface) but with the newer it doesn't switch
<cyber37> Any idea about witch command i can use ?
<dontknow> cyber37, ctrl+alt left
<dontknow> i guess
<cyber37> in command line :S
<cyber37> Ok i will explain : I need to set "Go to the right / left desktop" command when i press the button 8 or 9 of my mouse.
<cyber37> In the shortcuts of ubuntu, mouse button doesn't work
<cyber37> So i use xbindkeys wiitch work well !!
<cyber37> But . with the newer version of interface wmctrl (command used for change desktop)
<cyber37> doesn't work goodly
<cyber37> wmctrl -d for exemple return only 1 workspace and i have 5 workspace
<cyber37> is there another tool or command line for switch to a specific desktop or next / prev/ right / left / up / down
<cyber37> ?
<daftykins> doesn't the unity tweak tool have some controls over that sort of thing? total guess.
<cyber37> it have shortcuts in preference > keyboard
<MWM> my install is borked!  "Welcome to emergency mode!....."  I had no idea why either.   just did a software update and restarted.
<cyber37> But it work only with keyboard shortcuts
<cyber37> I want to do a shortcut with my mouse.
<cyber37> i just need the good command to call for switch to X desktop
<HackerII> cyber37,  use veiwportswitcher
<HackerII> in compiz settings
<MWM> fresh install of Lubuntu 15.10 BTW
<cyber37> yep, i don't understand why it also don't work , did we have to enable/disable compiz somewhere ?
<HackerII> cyber37,  compiz --replace
<cyber37> thanks i try
<HackerII> put that command in startup
<ioria> MWM, you did a do-release-upgrade ?
<MWM> 2 errors before the "systemctl" :  1) radeon 000:01:00.0:  Invalid ROM contents and 2) Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value
<daftykins> try booting with nomodeset, MWM
<MWM> ioria:  I got a notigfication in the system tray that there was software to update.  Clicked on "update" and then restarted.\
<daftykins> also what's with you and a million OS installs in the last week? :)
<MWM> daftykins:  A fresh install is my go to move because I dont know ho w to fix stuff :)
<daftykins> you won't learn, doing that.
<ioria> MWM, if you can enter Grub  (press shift), you can boot with the 'nomodeset' parameter ....
<MikeRL> Agh. Pastebin is acting up. I have to wait five minutes to login. For some reason, they sent me two password reset new passwords.
<MWM> youve got no idea how much I needed to learn though.  Walk before you can run and all that :)
<MikeRL> I'm just going to use Dropbox.
<MikeRL> Those paste sites always have issues.
<ioria> MWM, choose Advanced Options
<MikeRL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232031/
<MWM> Ive been dropped to a root shell.  promt is root@localmachine
<MikeRL> I'd rather use Ubuntu's paste site.
<ioria> MWM, you did Recovery ?
<MikeRL> EriC^^, are you still there? I just made the paste.
<MikeRL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232031/
<MWM> iora: no ... thats where I boot to
<topi`> I have Trusty, how can I upgrade python3.4.0 to a bugfixed one, like python3.4.2 ?
<topi`> it seems python 3.4.0 is the newest there is for Trusty...
<ioria> MWM,  try some commands .... cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> topi`: bug fixes are back ported
<topi`> ikonia: ok, so should I install a "backports" entry to etc/apt/sources ?
<ikonia> topi`: no
<ikonia> topi`: do you have a problem with your current version
<topi`> yes, 3.4.0 is buggy and doesn't contain the fixes, my other systems (on debian/stable) have 3.4.2
<ikonia> topi`: are you told it's buggy, or are you actually having problems
<MWM> iora:  rebooted to recovery.  <shutdown -r now> then chose advanced as you suggested
<MWM> update grub bootloader?
<ioria> MWM,  no....
<MWM> FYI though, lsblk worked in that promps.I could also view the fstab with nano
<MWM> *prompt
<ioria> MWM,  well, i asked you   cat /etc/issue .... but nvm  ...   you have to edit the kernel boot line ... reboot -> shift -> Advanced Option -> then find the words 'quite splash' and add 'nomodeset'
<ren0v0> can someone please help with this?
<ren0v0> hmm my paste went
<ren0v0> http://pastebin.com/vpfzQEST
<MWM> iora: sorry I was kind of panicking so I jumped back to the last thing you said before I saw what you had asked.
<daftykins> MWM: nothing of what you're saying has any relevance to your situation.
<daftykins> you're just rattling off a list of useless things you've learnt
<benos> Hello
<ren0v0> i've tried changing module from 8168 to 8169, newest from realtek website
<MikeRL> Still here as well. If anyone wants to look into my issue when they have a moment, let me know.
<MWM> Shift _> advacned brings me to a screen with a GNU GRUB title and 4 different options (2 are Ubuntu recovery mode)
<benos> Is there a hotkey to go back one folder in the Ubuntu Desktop? ?
<MikeRL> I got hung up remembering my password for Pastebin until I said screw it and used paste.ubuntu.com.
<ioria> ren0v0, can you post sudo lshw -c Network ?
<MikeRL> You mean up a directory or back to the last entry?
<benos> A directory :)
<cyber37> Hi hacker are you steel here ?
<MikeRL> Try ALT+Leftarrow or ALT+Uparrow.
<ren0v0> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232138/
<ioria> MWM,  true .... look at the bottom of the screen ... you'll find directives ... press 'e' ot tab to edit the line
<cyber37> So, doing the switch with compiz viewport works, when i press the buton 8 of my mouse it switch to the next desktop .. (yeah .. ) but no. It work only if you doesn't have the focus on an application
<benos> Worked, thanks!
<cyber37> So if i have an application full screen in all desktop then the shortcut doesn't work
<MikeRL> NP.
<cyber37> So now i ask the first question: Is there a command line for switch to the next/prev desktop in the new ubuntu interface ?
<cyber37> In the past i was using wmctrl but now he seems don't work (he see no workspaces)*
<ren0v0> cyber37, alt + tab
<cyber37> :S
<ren0v0> i hink
<cyber37> I neeed a command line
<xangua> cyber37: if you hold the super key a few seconds, you can see all unity shortcuts
<MikeRL> Now I just need to get a detailed boot output, and we can go from there. I'm going to Google it first.
<MonkeyDust> cyber37  xdotool, maybe ... i'm reading the man page
<cyber37> i need a commandline because we can't modify this shortcuts for set MOUSE SHORTCUTS, so i need to use XBINDKEYS like i do in the past
<cyber37> But i need the command line for switch to next / prev desktop
<ren0v0> cyber37, are you talking about workspaces?
<ioria> ren0v0, cat /etc/issue
<ren0v0> ioria, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> ren0v0, and ethernet connection not working ?
<ren0v0> ioria, its dropping and coming back up all the time
<ren0v0> my paste shows that from syslog
<MikeRL> I figured it out with some searching. Now updating grub and rebooting.
<cyber37> Yes
<MikeRL> I'll be back later if I'm confused on what to do next.
<ioria> ren0v0, are you upgraded ?
<cyber37> i speak about workspace
<ren0v0> ioria, yup
<MWM> "recovery nomodeset" is listed.  "quite splash" is not
<MWM> incase it was a typo, "quit splash" does not exist either
<ren0v0> ioria, from the paste  >   <info> (eth0): device state change: activated -> unavailable (reason 'carrier-changed') [100 20 40]
<ren0v0> keeps dropping and showing stuff like this
<MonkeyDust> cyber37  'xdotool'
<cyber37> Monkeydust with set_desktop / get_desktop ? if yes it doesnt work
<HackerII> cyber37,  also try ctrl + alt + tab  use arrow  to seek
<MWM> I can see from askubuntu that its "quiet splash" but I also do not have that list
<ren0v0> MWM, what are you talking about doesn't exist? i haven't checked the full scroll but i assume you've been told to add these to boot options?
<cyber37> MonkeyDust xdootools with get_desktop ? it always return 0 in every workspace
<ren0v0> hold shift at boot, in grub press "e" to edit the boot line if i remember correctly
<MWM> ren0v0: yes sir.  My boot options doent contain that entry however
<MikeRL> Think I found the source of the issues.
<ren0v0> MWM, you add them yourself, as i say, by pressing "e" for edit
<MikeRL> There's this one boot task that looks related to swap and encryption. My home folder is encrypted. It adds a minute or so to every boot.
<ren0v0> if the options resolve whatever you're trying to fix, you can then look into adding a permanant entry
<MikeRL> It said /dev/mapper or something. And there was another one mentioning a UUID.
<cyber37> Holy sh*t !!!! With xdotool i can get an informationa bout the workspace but it sucska  bit :D
<cyber37> xdotool get_desktop_viewport
<MikeRL> I imagine it's related to the swap and encryption.
<MonkeyDust> cyber37  mind your language
<cyber37> it return 0, 1920, 1920 *2 .. :D
<MWM> <ioria> MWM,  well, i asked you   cat /etc/issue .... but nvm  ...   you have to edit the kernel boot line ... reboot -> shift -> Advanced Option -> then find the words 'quite splash' and add 'nomodeset'
<MikeRL> So, is there any way to get a log of output during boot that includes these boot tasks that are causing hang?
<ioria2> MWM, doesn't work ?
<MWM> that is the instruction I am trying to follow:  however the "quiet splash" entry does not exist and nomodeset is already there
<ren0v0> MWM, so add it, doesn't matter if quiet spash aren't there just add it to the end
<MikeRL> Let me Google before continuing.
<ioria2> MWM, i missed  the 'e' part ...   look at the bottomof your screen
<cyber37> xdotool set_desktop_viewport 1920 0 ---->>> IT WORK !! But we have to count in 1920 ratio :D
<cyber37> MonkeyDust you was speaking about this parameter ? or is there another better ?
<MikeRL> Hmm. sudo blkid gives a different swap ID then the one in fstab.
<ren0v0> ioria2, from my paste, if i've added the latest driver to kernel would you assume its not driver related at all? :S maybe its something as basic as a cable issue
<MWM> guys I dont want to mess this part up so Im going to type this in a paste by hand and bring the link.  thanks for your help so far.  Ill be back in a few minutes
<MikeRL> Should I change the one in fstab to match the command output?
<ioria2> ren0v0, do you have linux-firmware installed ? dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware*
<MikeRL> That would likely resolve the error, wouldn't it?
<MonkeyDust> cyber37  not sure... it does what you want?
<cyber37> MonkeyDust It will not be so hard to script but it s*ck a bit like that, if there is another way i can try, else it will be fine:)
<ren0v0> ioria2, yes
<ren0v0> ioria2, version >  1.127.19
<cyber37> MonkeyDust it can do the job :)
<MonkeyDust> cyber37  ok, but don't be so rude with your language
<cyber37> ok sorry,
<cyber37> I try to script it, (not realy difficult :D, i come back
<topi`> a-ha, there *is* a trusty-backports but I just need to manually add it to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria2> ren0v0, as far as i know you miss this part 'firmware=rtl8168e-3_0.0.4 03/27/12'  in lshw -c network
<MikeRL> What does "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" mean, anyhow?
<MikeRL> Should I be concerned about changing that as well since I reformatted my swap?
<ioria2> ren0v0, you loaded  manually a module ?
<MonkeyDust> mapper means it's LVM, iirc
<ren0v0> ioria2, yes, trying to fix it myself i compiled 8168 from realtek website
<MikeRL> And I do I have to update fstab with a command?
<ren0v0> ioria2, it's no different
<ren0v0> ioria2, previously it was using 8169 for some reason
<MikeRL> I changed the fstab file's UUID for the swap to match the output of the same partition for the output of "sudo blkid".
<ioria2> ren0v0, no.... i have too RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet and the driver is driver=r8169
<dontknow> MikeRL, it is encrypted swap
<ioria2> ren0v0, right , and it works well
<MikeRL> Yeah. I wonder if changing that one file fixed things, or if I have to do more.
<ren0v0> ioria2, well in that case as we assuming its not driver related? Do you have my original syslog paste of it dropping and coming back up over and over ?
<MikeRL> Maybe I should reboot and rerun encryption setup on that swap file.
<MikeRL> Is there any command for that?
<MikeRL> I setup my encryption during Ubuntu's setup, by the way. 15.10.
<ren0v0> MikeRL, do you have SSD?
<MikeRL> Yep.
<ren0v0> probably should look at SSD/swap/encryption
<ren0v0> and reinstall without swap if you have a ton of RAM
<MikeRL> Well, I don't want to reformat.
<MikeRL> I can do commands.
<ren0v0> MikeRL, sorry i haven't read your whole issue, just know they aren't good for the drive etc etc
<ren0v0> something about "trim"
<ren0v0> when i was reading some time ago
<MikeRL> What? Encryption? Of course it increases read and write cycles.
<ren0v0> maybe its related, maybe it has nthing to do with things :)
<ioria> ren0v0, why don't you try to reverse the changes you did , restoring defaults ?
<MikeRL> Well, I can disable encryption, but first, the issue needs to be tended to.
<Gallomimia> reinstall without swap? swap can be easily turned off if you dont need it
<ren0v0> ioria, because the issue was before i loaded the module, trying latest driver was my attempt to rule out kernel default driver issue
<ren0v0> MikeRL, TLDR the issue
<MikeRL> I found a useful link.
<MikeRL> https://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<ioria> ren0v0, now you are on r8168  , the default is r8169 .....
<Gallomimia> ren0v0: iirc delayed boot for unknown reasons, theory is its a failure in encrypted swap
<ioria> ren0v0, how can be the latest ?
<RobbieL811> Any scripters around in here that might be able to lend me a hand?
<ren0v0> ioria, huh, thats a model number is it not?
<ren0v0> ioria, the driver i got from realtek website for 8168, which was published only a few weeks ag
<ioria> ren0v0, no, it's the driver
<MikeRL> Using my head now. I may make it pretty far without help. It remains to be seen.
<MonkeyDust> RobbieL811  just ask, don't ask to ask ... and there's also #bash
<ioria> ren0v0, r8168/9    it's the module
<daftykins> RobbieL811: take it to a relevant channel
<ren0v0> ioria, and its "not" the version
<ren0v0> so i'm not sure what you're on about
<ren0v0> ioria, this driver i compiled  >    8.041	2015/12/8
<MWM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232358/  <-- is what Im looking at.  It just doesnt quite looks like what you are talking about so I was hoping you guys could take a look
<MWM> please forgive the spelling erros, I did have to type it by hand
<ren0v0> MWM, where did you get that from ?
<ren0v0> o right you typed it ok
<ren0v0> pretty sure that boot line is usually on a single line, but its been a while
<ren0v0> if nomodeset is there and you boot with "x" or whatever it is, then i assume its not fixed whatever your issue is
<daftykins> MWM: we're asking you to ADD it, so it won't be there!
<daftykins> jeez man
<daftykins> !nomodeset | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MWM> shift -> advanced -> GNU Grub screen...press 'e at the bottom
<ioria> ren0v0,  but with that driver , it's working better ?
<ren0v0> ioria, its the same across both, as i said :)
<MWM> wait... is there supposed to be a back kick before the e... sorry
<ren0v0> ioria, to be fair its been about 15minutes stable, but i do assume it'll happen again
<ren0v0> daftykins, what are you telling him, it is there, did you not read his paste?
<ioria> ren0v0, so not useful ... i'd reverse it :(
<ren0v0> ioria, ok whatever, but that doesn't help :)
<daftykins> ren0v0: that's a recovery boot mode which isn't relevant to this query.
<ren0v0> daftykins, ah, i said i thought it didn't look right :)
<ioria> MWM, you highlight the first kernel  string you see in Advanced ... don't choose recovery
<ren0v0> ioria, i did already ask, that if i've tried a newer driver and it doesn't make a difference, what would be the next place to check
<daftykins> quite honestly MWM has this entire task backwards and i'm not sure what it's going to take to snap out of it ;)
<ioria> ren0v0, once reversed,  post again sudo lshw -c Network
<MWM> thank you iora2 glad you knew what was going on there! :)  now just add "nomodeset" after quietsplash?
<ioria> yesssssssssssssss
<ren0v0> ioria, whats the correct way to load module using modprobe?
<ioria> insmode
<ren0v0> i'm getting "module not found" for 8169
<RobbieL811> MonkeyDust, Lol.  Ok.  Here goes.  This is the script I'm using to connect to my .ovpn files.  I'm trying to incorporate a detached screen into this.  I want to be able to run the script and have it start in a detached screen.  Currently, I'm having to run "screen -S vpn" before I run my script.  Here is the script.  Any advice on how to make it run in a detached screen?  http://pastebin.com/SfSJJjEC
<ioria> ren0v0, locate r8169
<ren0v0> ioria, so i can just rename it right?
<ren0v0> no need to use modprobe
<ioria> ren0v0, locate r8169
<ren0v0> i have
<ioria> ren0v0, can you paste ?
<ren0v0> its .bak
<ren0v0> i'm asking if simply changing to .ko is enough
<MWM> nomodeset added.
<MWM> boot?
<ioria> rebbot f10
<ioria> or ctrl+x
<ren0v0> ioria,  /lib/modules/3.19.0-25-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko      >>>  sudo modprobe r8169          modprobe: FATAL: Module r8169 not found.
<MWM> is it going to take a little while to boot or has it hung itself up?
<ioria> ren0v0, can you paste locate r8169 ?
<ren0v0> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232517/
<cyber37> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/e9sdLTNx  Thanks, xdotool has work perfectly my scripts are done :)
<cyber37> If i want i can o it betterly by getting the 1920 dynamicly
<cyber37> but no time now, it do the job thanks
<Dr-007> if i install ubuntu and windows on two different bootable partitions. can i then install vmware/virtualbox/something else inside windows and run the bootable ubuntu partition?
<benjick> Hey. I'm trying to unpack an archive but I keep losing the dotfiles. This is the command I'm running: tar -xzf grav.tar.gz -C /var/www/html
<benjick> How can I keep the .htaccess etc?
<ioria> ren0v0, how did you compile the new module ? conf, make , make install ? maybe  you have a make unistall flag
<ren0v0> ioria, what does that have to do with   "modprobe: FATAL: Module r8169 not found."  ?
<MWM> boot has officially hung. adding nomodeset didnt do anything but show me a screen that says it is booting a command list
<ioria> ren0v0, idk ... taking time ...
<ren0v0> ioria,  i can remove the module i compiled with "modprobe -r r8168"
<ren0v0> benjick, that doesn't make sense :D  how do you know you are losing them?
<ren0v0> are you doing "ls -lash" ?
<ren0v0> or just "ls" ?
<haskel> Is there a way to "freeze up" ubuntu, I want to write a script that forces me to take breaks from the computer
<daftykins> Dr-007: some virt software allows running from a native disk instead of an image file, there's no benefit to your plan though
<haskel> i.e. a way to disable the keyboard and mouse for 15 mins or so
<ioria> ren0v0, ok... the script of the driver renames the module r8169.ko to r8169.bak. ....
<ren0v0> ioria, right?
<MonkeyDust> haskel  with RTCwake you can suspend the machine for as long as you specify
<ioria> ren0v0, i think so
<ren0v0> ioria, i don't see your point
<OerHeks> haskel, ctrl alt L
<benjick> ren0v0: if i unpack them on my mac they are there, but when i unpack them in docker they aren't there
<benjick> (with that command)
<ren0v0> ioria, i'm getting the impression you're not reading most of my responses/pastes, because if you did you'll see that i renamed it back already :S
<ioria> ren0v0, i wanted to be sure ...
<ren0v0> benjick, "they aren't there", you didn't answer how you was checking
<benjick> ls -la in bash
<benjick> Sorry
<ren0v0> benjick, unpack in docker?
<ren0v0> as in an ubuntu docker image ?
<benjick> I run that command in inside a docker container running ubuntu
<benjick> the tar-command
<benjick> And when I do ls -la there are no dotfiles
<ioria> ren0v0,  they say to run sudo ./autogen.sh in the driver folder ... but i have never done that
<benjick> But if I unpack it on my mac with whatever is builtin I can see the files with ls -la
<ren0v0> benjick, then i would head over to there and ask, or speak with the image maintainer, there is no issue with the command that i can see
<ren0v0> benjick, try a normal ubuntu install, or use LXC/LXD because docker sucks
<ren0v0> ioria, yea thats what i did to install the driver, but we're talking about adding r8169 back right? :D
<MWM> cat /etc/issue lists: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<ioria> ren0v0, where did you get that driver exactly ?
<MWM> ren0v0: r8196 is broken for newer ubuntu.  only use r8168
<benjick> ren0v0: Thanks.
<ren0v0> ioria, realtek website
<benjick> ren0v0: Why does docker suck?
<ren0v0> benjick, i just have something against the way its marketed, single process containers weren't any good for me, and the docs and any marketing stuff or CTO videos etc neglect this fact
<ren0v0> it may be great for your use case
<ren0v0> MWM, i'm on 14.04, but thats an interesting statement
<ioria> ren0v0, this http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/searchView.aspx?keyword=r8168 ?
<MWM> ren0v0 I went through this when I switched boards.  I am looking for the pagges I read to give you the word from the "horses mouth" but I know you have to switch to r8168...I couldnt get it to survive a reboot however and just bought a USB3 adapter
<ren0v0> ioria,  http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Langid=1&Level=5&PFid=5&PNid=13
<ren0v0> ioria, as things go it hasn't dropped now for quite a while, but it did a few times in the first 5 minutes i switched to it
<ren0v0> not sure if that means anything, maybe there is an issue in fact with 8169
<MWM> https://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<ren0v0> ioria, the question really is why is this driver chosen in the first place, if its not the latest and not even the right model
<ioria> ren0v0, i'm using r8169 with no issue
<ren0v0> ioria, so was i until a week ago
<ren0v0> i've been on 14.04 since release with no issues
<ren0v0> maybe a kernel update borked something
<MWM> ^ this fix worked for me... but wouldnt stay working.  WHen I rebooted I had the r8169 beck in place.  I never did get it working properly
<ioria> ren0v0, and now ... are you 15.10 ?
<haskel> OerHeks, I can just log back in lol, I need to force myself to not work
<ren0v0> ioria, no 14.04 ...
<ren0v0> ioria, seriously its like you have selective reading lol
<ioria> ren0v0, me too ...
<ren0v0> what kernel you on?
<ren0v0> 3.19.0-25-generic  here
<daftykins> MWM: you had to blacklist it most likely.
<daftykins> to load another module
<ioria> ren0v0, the utopic enab. stack .... you have the vivid one , i think
<ren0v0> ioria, so your point doesn't have any relevance then, if you're using a different kernel to me
<OerHeks> ren0v0, i just wonder, why do you want to modprobe the 25 kernel, as you have newer versions . http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232517/
<ioria> ren0v0, mine is older ....
<MWM> daftykins:  I did blacklist it.  I still could not connect when I rebooted.  and when I checked the driver it listed as the broken r8169, however I think those more experienced might not have the same troubles as I did
<ioria> ren0v0, so your should work better than mine
<ren0v0> OerHeks, hmm, i'm on the above one i pasted, not sure why
<ren0v0> ioria, that doesn't make any sense
<ioria> ren0v0, why ?
<ren0v0> ioria, older/newer makes no impact on "better", conflicts can come anywhere
<ren0v0> ioria, you've never come across updates breaking things??
<ioria> ren0v0, you mean regressions ?
<ren0v0> ioria, you can't say "this driver is newer, its better and will work better then my older one", that's complete rubbish. Now, if you say we were using exactly the same driver version and you had no issues, that may be slightly useful
<ren0v0> and this is coming from you who said 8169 is newer than 8168, when thats just a model number as far as i'm aware
<ren0v0> nothing to do with versioning at all
<ioria> ren0v0, ok
<ren0v0> OerHeks, why am i on that kernel when i've run dist-upgrade etc? :S
<BigBaby> Hello All
<daftykins> MWM: right but you'd have to auto load the replacement... must've missed a few things :)
<BigBaby> can someone help me? i am getting Kernel Panic, and a bunch of errors...
<easy> quit
<daftykins> BigBaby: details?
<BigBaby> after looking at the logs i saw this line as the last line of syslog.1
<BigBaby> kernel apt-get segfault at b95b897c ip b770ee3c sp bf9754e0 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so
<MWM> ren0v0 :  I also used this thread.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411
<BigBaby> daftkins i boot into rescue mode, and i can't chroot into /target/
<ren0v0> MWM i'm already on this driver, seems its better than kernel included one
<ren0v0> i've been stable for quite a while now, but i won't hold,my breath  :)
<BigBaby> getting "Cant execute /bin/sh no such file or directory
<EriC^^> BigBaby: what are you trying to do exactly?
<MWM> ren0v0: Im sorry I cant find the exact page that stated that the realtek drivers are broken, but I can tell you that I havent missed a connection at all once I switched ethernet cards.  I know that isnt the most helpful , but there it is :)
<daftykins> BigBaby: you don't need to chroot from rescue, unless you mean a live session
<ren0v0> What is latest kernel in 14.04.3 ?
<daftykins> ren0v0: with the vivid HWE on you can get 3.19
<ren0v0> daftykins, 3.19.xx ?
<daftykins> 3.19.0-##
<ren0v0> as OerHeks pointed out i have headers for -45 but i'm on -25
<ren0v0> just curious
<daftykins> ren0v0: can you show "dpkg -l | grep linux-" in a pastebin?
<OerHeks> ren0v0, yeah, as i noticed, it could be the cause of your issue.
<ren0v0> daftykins, i have  linux-headers-3.19.0-42   installed  but "uname-a" shows  -25
<BigBaby> EriC^^ trying to boot into the system, but getting kernel panic with cannot mount none on / dev something about / bin / sh and / sbin / sh
<ren0v0> i doubt there is a huge driver change in there, but i'd like to rule it out
<daftykins> ren0v0: i'd like to see the full output as requested.
<ren0v0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232802/
<EriC^^> BigBaby: do you have a live usb?
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.42.27 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<daftykins> ren0v0: install linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<BigBaby> daftykins i wish i could, only phisycal access, and no EriC^^ it is bootable from the server klernel in recovery mode, but only able to see the files and drive in Rescue mode with live DVD
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: have you tried other realtek firmware versions?
<daftykins> BigBaby: not sure what you mean; it's a hosted server?
<BigBaby> i have tested the drive, and benchmarked it, it running great, but, the boot got messed up.
<ren0v0> daftykins, so why does that kernel says its installed, and what is this package for and why isn't it picked up by upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<ren0v0> daftykins, for sure i'll install it, i'd just like to understand
<daftykins> ren0v0: i think you did something non-standard with your install there, a few things don't look right.
<ren0v0> daftykins, excellent. :D
<daftykins> i can only tell you of the now, no ideas on the past cause
<BigBaby> daftykins no, i am sitting next to it.. booted into live CD Rescue Mode
<ren0v0> daftykins, thanks, OerHeks thanks for spotting it. I'll try that and maybe it'll fix the ethernet driver issues in turn
<daftykins> BigBaby: right so that's not really rescue mode then, but a live session - perhaps your chroot methodology isn't quite right
<daftykins> ren0v0: wouldn't hurt to get rid of some of those older ones too, "sudo apt-get autoremove" may help
<ren0v0> daftykins, autoremove has nothing to remove apparently
<ren0v0> i do run that and clean occasionally
<Ettafix> Hey :)
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: welcome, what can we do for you?
<BigBaby> chroot target/ suppose to get me into the mounted boot system, it fails with error can't execute / bin / sh no such file or dir darftykins
<daftykins> ren0v0: mmm, ah well - only a problem when the kernels start stacking up really
<BigBaby> thank you btw darftykins for helping...
<daftykins> no /target is not a thing to my mind.
<daftykins> BigBaby: use tab on nicknames to complete them accurately and easily ;) you need to use "sudo parted -l" to identify your partitions then i normally mount them against /mnt in sequence
<Ettafix> Is it possible to boot a live iso on a smarphone (samsung note 3)?
<daftykins> i've heard of there being an android app for ISO booting off a phone before, but never seen it work myself
<BigBaby> daftykins, cool
<BigBaby> daftykins, you just made me faster, lol
<daftykins> ;)
<Ettafix> I've seen some youtube videos, but haven't found anything with a worth
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Ettafix
<ubottu> Ettafix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lyon8> hi - i just entered "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<daftykins> Ettafix: oh did you mean run ubuntu on that phone, or boot it *from* the phone? :)
<Ettafix> To run on the phone
<daftykins> lyon8: that's more of a statement than a question
<daftykins> Ettafix: oh totallly different then, see above
<BigBaby> this is my first time in IRC daftykins but i have been doing programming for over 11 years, only thing is, i am a user, for service only, not doing any custom stuff.... so, my Linux skills are medium for usage, and  very low on admin or troubleshooting.
<Ettafix> To use the phone as a computer (it's pocket coputer, but the android is shitty)
<MWM> sooooo.... there was a problem in the fstab.  I removed an entry that I had put in manually (which worked until I updated BTW) and now I boot into the system
<lyon8> now the pc starts up and grub seems to be changed - the splash screen shows "kubuntu" - then there is absolute corruption of graphics
<MWM> are there any GUI based fstab utilities?
<daftykins> no need for one, it's an easy file to edit.
<lyon8> two display managers (the unity-one and the kde-one) seem to run at the same time and flicker back and forth
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: samsung note isnt supported yet for ubuntu touch, join #ubuntu-touch for the device list
<MWM> true daftykins but I cant seem to get mine right.  Ive borked my install atleast twice just tring to mount a partition
<Ettafix> Ok, thanks guys :)
<lyon8> after a while there are just corrupted artifacts visible
<lyon8> it seems the "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop broke the system - any ideas how to fix?
<lyon8> i tried removing it again, but it still says "kubuntu" on boot up and the problems persist
<EriC^^> lyon8: remove the kde display manager
<BigBaby> any commands i can do, i have no SSH access, so i will try to run the commands, and type in the headlines daftykins
<MWM> Ive read and re-read all kinds of fstab documentation.  I just cant seem to get it right, and I'm even fairly comfortable with the syntax
<daftykins> MWM: well, ask a question about it with details... edit the fstab file and use "sudo mount -a" to parse it and confirm before risking a reboot with it.
<daftykins> BigBaby: why don't you have SSH access? just install it in the live session
<BigBaby> oh, good idea.
<MWM> will "testparm" work for the fstab?
<BigBaby> let me try
<lyon8> EriC^^: how? i did "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" but it's still there
<daftykins> MWM: no that's samba only.
<BigBaby> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> MWM: that should have been pretty obvious =|
<EriC^^> lyon8: i mean the login screen
<EriC^^> lyon8: type dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<MWM> hoiwever "sudo mount -a" just mounts everything right?  Like I said I rebooted this machine before the software update and it worked.
<BigBaby> daftykins, nope, apt-get command not found, this is a install CD in rescue mode.
<MWM> I guess I have some reading to do.  Im sure Ill see you guys again :)
<BigBaby> daftykins, i don't think i can install anything.
<daftykins> BigBaby: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<BigBaby> i can see my files, but some are mounted on different partition.
<BigBaby> ok
<daftykins> MWM: so show us it so we can spot what's wrong...
<daftykins> BigBaby: i'm assuming the system has a working network + internet connection, there
<BigBaby> daftykins, command sudo not found
<BigBaby> yes
<daftykins> wat.
<BigBaby> daftykins, it does
<daftykins> that does not sound like an ubuntu live session :P
<BigBaby> nope, it sounds like a install rescue broken system, my first time trying it.
<MWM> daftykins: I had to delete the entry to be able to boot into the system.  I will show you guys if the problem re-occurs.  thanks
<daftykins> BigBaby: anywho i'd maybe start at the basics like checking the hard disk health and running memtest
<BigBaby> Already done daftykins i did SpinRite, checked the SMART Data, HD looks great. Also, just to eliminate i moved the whole setup into another machine, only thing which is the same is the HD and RAM...
<BigBaby> daftykins, i know hardware is not the cause, and that log entry is the last entry from Dec 23rd.
<BigBaby> which is when the system stopped booting up daftykins
<BigBaby> so.. any ideas?
<daftykins> ugh not spinrite
<daftykins> BigBaby: stopped booting when, when put into the other system?
<teun> Hey, I have a problem with my audio. In the system settings screen the audio screen shows NO DEVICES, when running "sudo lshw -c sound" it shows me 2 devices, when running "sudo aplay -l" it only shows me the HDMI interface as a available audio card. This is AFTER a fresh install of Ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !sound | teun
<ubottu> teun: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<teun> Already did all that
<BigBaby> daftykins, no, not at all, i did some updates and maintenance a week or 2 before. but did not reboot, until system was in hang then i have tried using my exp as a computer technician prior to programming, did a process of elimination, moving between IDE channels as well. i first tried everything on the original system, but when all have failed, i moved the HD and RAM to another machine, got exactly same errors and completely different
<BigBaby> hardware
<BigBaby> running Ubuntu 14.04.3 i think daftykins
<BigBaby> in the rescue mode i am seeing my file system, and logs as well.
<daftykins> haha this thing is still running PATA disks? :)
<teun> Does this reach anyone?
<BigBaby> Yes, it is over 12 or 13 years since i bought it.//
<daftykins> i'd rather see a first-hand SMART data report from a normal live session (i.e. 'try' mode)
<daftykins> teun: yep we can see you, just be patient.
<teun> Oh, sorry
<BigBaby> i have a replacement drive, and a replacement server, but again, i can't move it, as i need to migrate a bunch of SVN files daftykins
<daftykins> BigBaby: yeah so step #1 boot a proper live session and get the disk mounted so you can backup, i say
<BigBaby> yes, i am booting into it, i had the server version before, i am getting the desktop for the live session now. i w ill then do some paste for you daftykins
<BigBaby> yes sir daftykins
<BigBaby> daftykins, downloading :-)
<teun> That did nothing
<beyond_help> Anyone here familiar with udev stuff?
<lotuspsychje> beyond_help: you can always try shooting the question to the channel
<beyond_help> I am using Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and whence I assert the udevinfo command it stands in absense; moreover, udevadm seems to be instantiated by the help proffers no examples of how to use it and my own tries have failed.
<beyond_help> can anyone tell me how I use udevadm or udevinfo (to get it installed) so I can see what devices and their attributes exist to try to write rules?
<beyond_help> all the FAQs I found are over 7 years old
<beyond_help> commands seem not to even exist anymore
<lotuspsychje> beyond_help: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys are more expert at this?
<beyond_help> ok, I figured this was general help
<beyond_help> I'll go there instead
<lotuspsychje> beyond_help: this is general mate, just wanna give you more helping directions
<beyond_help> right but I am neither a developer nor someone asking a development question, but I appreciate that if I was misguided and thats where the resources are, I am off to them. no sweat.
<beyond_help> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> beyond_help: if you dont get a usefull help, re-ask here once in a while mate
 * beyond_help anyone here familiar with writing UDEV rules?
<teun> Hey, does anyone have time to help me with an audio problem?
<daftykins> they'd have responded if they could
<lotuspsychje> teun: maybe its usefull to pastebin your syslog/dmesg togheter with your question at the channel?
 * beyond_help Hiya! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<daftykins> using a /me isn't really the way to get help.
<teun> syslog doesn't fit in a pastebin
<aotea> Memory Test is supposed to be in GRUB correct?
<teun> I'll just throw my question again Settings audo devices = empty, lshw = 2 devices, aplay = 1 device, need aplay to recognize 2nd device and see it in settings, help.
<daftykins> aotea: only on non-EFI
<aotea> daftykins, Where is it for EFI systems?
<OerHeks> there is no memtest86 for EFI. sorry to tell you
<OerHeks> reason: We need 16-bit boot, which isn't available on EFI.
<beyond_help> Hiya! I was directed here from the #ubuntu channel. I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which ag
<daftykins> aotea: you'd have to enable legacy mode and boot your install media
<daftykins> or get memtest86+ direct
<OerHeks> beyond_help, our German friends have a nice udev page, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev ... maybe time to translate to english.
<beyond_help> I can try to see if I can at least absorb commands that work from it (despite dumpkuff being all the German words I know)
<teun> I can see both cards in /proc/asound
<teun> Weirdest thing is that when I installed Ubuntu the first time, everything worked fine. But after a fuckup and a clean install, audio just stopped.
<teun> I don't have any hardware audio switches on this thing.
<teun> Either the card just died or something else is afoot
<lotuspsychje> teun: on wich version did it work?
<teun> it was version 15.10 both times
<beyond_help> I have a device enp3s0 (netrwork card) and am trying to figure out what path to pass udevadm to do an attribute walk
<teun> lotuspsychje: It was version 15.10 both times.
<sw0rdfish> hey, so I found out there is no GUI openvpn client, so can I put the one line thats needed to connect with openvpn in a file and make it executable so that when my parents have to connect they just click on it and don't interact with the CLI
<sw0rdfish> I know it would need sudo, can it work that way?
<teun> I'm tempted to just format and reinstall the entire thing again.
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: .ovpn files are apparently openable in network manager
<studdentt> hi,i have a ftdi usb-serial adapter for a programmer and i want to find on what port it is connected so i can use avrdude, how do i find it ?
<studdentt> lsusb tells me it is connected on Bus 004
<sw0rdfish> oh
<sw0rdfish> really? daftykins
 * beyond_help Hiya! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: yeah so i'm told
<daftykins> beyond_help: i still think you should stop using a /me when asking for help.
<JinBaba> does anybody here has join/part messages visible?
<daftykins> JinBaba: that's not an ubuntu support query.
<studdentt> i juste launched eclipse and the icon appears on the left bar but i cant open the program ?
<JinBaba> i know but other chans are so dead right now
<studdentt> theres a tiny arrow on the left side of the icon but isnt full, what does it means ?
<daftykins> what relevance do other channels have...
<JinBaba> i need someone to PM me my join message that appeared when i got in
<daftykins> JinBaba: no. try and find a slave in #freenode perhaps
<JinBaba> wow man you're dry
<daftykins> deal with it :)
<BigBaby> lol
<BigBaby> say thank you, private message, pay the man per hour, if he likes, he will help, otherwise, feel free to ask here, so we can all learn from the conversation or contribute JinBaba :-)
 * beyond_help Hiya! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<marinod> hello
<lotuspsychje> marinod: welcome what can we do for you?
<ubuntu020> So today guys, being an avid ubuntu user for 6 years, made the switch to Elementary Freya OS. So far, I'm liking it.. Let's see how far it goes... :P
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu020  nice, but not supported here
<ubuntu020> yeah i know MonkeyDust... Didn;t come for support..
<aotea> So to clarify, to run Memtest on an EFI system, I need to create a bootable media, set BIOS to legacy, run the Memtest from bootable media, then set BIOS back EFI to access my system?
 * beyond_help Hiya! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<ubuntu020> I'm just checking how long it can keep me binded to it before I go to ubuntu again probably.....
<bar67> Ciao
<bar67> !list
<ubottu> bar67: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * beyond_help Hiya! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<BluesKaj> beyond_help:  stop repeating your post, if anyone can help they will
<beyond_help> repeating? Nah, just reasking bro...why don't you go consider overdosing on some chill pills, eh?
<beyond_help> meantime I'll take your comments under advisement
<mrsam__> hi all
<BluesKaj> beyond_help:  take your own advice and quit reposting
<ioria> beyond_help, ahve you tried udevadm info -q all -n /dev/sdaX ?
<mrsam__> is tor browser safe?
<lotuspsychje> !language | beyond_help
<ubottu> beyond_help: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<beyond_help> ioria: the device I am interested in is an ethernet device, and I only see /dev/net/tun, but the ethernet device is in ifconfig and does work, I just want to force it to have a different name based on the mac address so if I boot my hp its "hp_eth0" and if I boot the dell its "dell_eth0"
<daftykins> mrsam__: not really on topic.
<mrsam__> <daftykins>i want to install it..i want to know is it safe or not
<mrsam__> tnx
<lotuspsychje> !tor | mrsam__
<ubottu> mrsam__: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mrsam__> tnx lotuspsychje
<beyond_help> ubuttu: kind of strange for a person with a rude name for human anatomy if your name to comment on being polite. I neither cursed nor yelled, just suggested someone else calm a bit and relax man. its just a chat room.
<daftykins> mrsam__: that's up to you :)
<Fuchs> that is heavily outdated, tor is no longer allowed on freenode
<Fuchs> as a minor sidenote
<nordizon> tor is old
<lotuspsychje> beyond_help: telling someone to consider overdose isnt exactly 'polite'...
<beyond_help> read the entire comment first....obviously it was euphamistic in tone...
<beyond_help> hey man, its all good, this is just a chat room...be happy man...
<BluesKaj> beyond_help:  your opnion that this just a chatroom is wrong, this is ubuntu support, if you just want a chatroom , please go eleswhere.
 * beyond_help Hello! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<beyond_help> ok, thanks for the opinion BluesKaj...I didn't realize it was a support room as I got little support...:0
<beyond_help> but hey - be happy too!
<daftykins> beyond_help: nobody is going to want to help a trouble maker, consider the time of year and try being pleasant.
<aotea> Will it matter if I run memtest from an Arch Bootable I have? And Setting BIOS to legacy for the test shouldn't affect my system when I later change back to EFI correct?
<daftykins> aotea: that'd be fine
<aotea> daftykins, thanks
<beyond_help> 1) I am not christian and do not celebrate that holiday, so its just like any other time of year to me. Second, be cool and be happy man.
<lotuspsychje> beyond_help: stop the nonsense man
<daftykins> beyond_help: time to lay off the weed and act like a civil human being pal
<beyond_help> Perhaps you meants the chilly part of the year and people ought chill out? :)
<beyond_help> I do not use illegal drugs, but I am a laid back person
<BluesKaj> well the guy's nick suits his attitude
<teun> Update time, using reboot didn't do jack, but after a power cycle it DID find the other audio device
<UbuN2> yes it can
<teun> time for an update. Rebooting did nothing, but after a power cycle it did find the audio card.
<teun> freaking weird and I can't explain it. Anyone got ideas?
<lotuspsychje> teun: time to investigate your syslog and dmesg
<UbuN2> does th sound work now teun
<teun> What should I look for? The thing is too big to copy into pastebin
<teun> Yes, sound works now.
<lotuspsychje> teun: anything related to no working sound/errors
<David_49> hi is there a way to use middle mouse scrolling in Ubuntu
 * beyond_help Hello! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<teun> lotuspsychje: know any good keywords?
<lotuspsychje> teun: well alsamixer, pulseaudio,soundcard errors,..etc
<studdentt> i have a ftdi usb-serial adapter for a programmer and i want to find on what port it is connected so i can use avrdude, how do i find it ?
<lotuspsychje> teun: the more info you gather for us, the more chance of your issue getting solved
<Guest85459> Anyone free to help me out?
<MonkeyDust> Guest85459  start with a question
<Guest85459> I just installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 and I can't boot back into Windows.
<MonkeyDust> Guest85459  sounds good
<DosTuMai> ^That.
<Guest85459> Well, I would like to boot back into Windows 10 because Ubuntu is being hard and my dual monitors are not working properly.
<DosTuMai> Just mount the windows partition, pull all your data over, profit.
<Kingsqueak> studdentt: just to avoid issues, unless you need it, remove brltty, apt-get remove brltty, and if it's the only usb-serial adapter, it's probably /dev/ttyUSB0 and 'lsusb' may be useful
<teun> only thing I can find that somewhat points out to the device not working is this:
<teun> "snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: no codecs found!"
<Guest85459> I don't want to mount the Windows partition, I want to go back into Windows 10.
<teun> lotuspsychje
<Guest85459> How about this -- how can I access the grub-prompt?
<lotuspsychje> teun: can you check sudo lshw -C sound please
<teun> lotuspsychje: both audio devices are there (HDMI and analog)
<lotuspsychje> teun: and wich ubuntu version do you have?
<teun> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<Legi0n> Does anyone know off the top of their head what the Chrome OS command line is to update Seabios to the latest release?
<Bashing-om> Guest85459: Reboot, as soon as the firmware screen clears repeatedly depress/release the escape key -> grub boot menu .
<lotuspsychje> teun: up to date to latest?
<studdentt> Kingsqueak: what does brltty ?
<teun> lotuspsychje: also, the issue is resolved by doing a HARD POWER CYCLE, doing a REBOOT from Ubuntu did nothing. I'm just curious why it is like that.
<studdentt> Kingsqueak: what does brltty do ?
<teun> lotuspsychje: also, yeah, fresh install and updated.
<lotuspsychje> teun: add a bug against it or test an ubuntu LTS version
<lotuspsychje> teun: you can also try previous kernels, to test if audio works over there
<daftykins> Legi0n: that's not on topic here.
<Guest85459> I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/435160/cant-boot-windows-7-after-installing-ubuntu
<Guest85459> And Windows failed to boot
<Guest85459> Maybe if I delete the Ubuntu partitions and reboot it will go back into Windows?
<teun> lotuspsychje: yeah, I think this needs some further testing. Also might be a hardware issue as seen as a hard power cycle was needed to get the device back up...
<teun> lotuspsychje: Anyway, thanks for thinking with me.
<Guest85459> Or will deleting my Ubuntu paritions deem my computer inaccessible to a new boot menu
<Legi0n> How is that not on topic?  I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu <-- and Chrome OS but I need to update my bios first.
<ikonia> Guest85459: the guys in the ##windows channel can explain how to put the windows MBR back on your machine
<ikonia> Guest85459: at that point grub is gone and you're back in windows full time
<ikonia> Guest85459: you can then delete ubuntu and go on with your day without pain
<Guest85459> Do they deal with pirated versions of Windows?
<ikonia> no, and neither do we
<OerHeks> Legi0n, "what the Chrome OS command line is to update Seabios" ?? there is not even such a command in ubuntu AFAIK
<Legi0n> I may be going at it all wrong then.  If you wanted to update your seabios, where would you start?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Legi0n
<ubottu> Legi0n: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<OerHeks> Legi0n, in your case, crome os. on windows machines windows, as the universal linux bios project is not ready https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<studdentt> Kingsqueak: it worked with ttyUSB0
 * beyond_help Hello! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<MonkeyDust> is he gone or kicked? there's a channel called #udev
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, i think he does not even read this, as he might be busy with the german info i gave him
<Anjelina> I'm a horny girl
<MonkeyDust> Anjelina  wrong channel
<DosTuMai> Anjelina: Is that a natural, or other kind of mutation?
<ikonia> DosTuMai: drop it please, it's not for this channel
<Anjelina> Ubuntu sucks
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> how can I search for IPs on the same network?
<ikonia> search ?
<aotea> ilhami, I assume you got access to your router?
<ilhami> yes... :D I am on WiFi now. I want to search for all computers on the network
<ilhami> which has sharing
<ikonia> you have to use a scanner such as nmap or arp requests, but that will be done more often from network kit than a random client on the network
<ilhami> my router is kind of controlled by my mothers workplace.
<ikonia> not reall an ubuntu issue then
<ikonia> really
<ilhami> so I can use nmap?
<ikonia> possibl
<ikonia> possibly
<ilhami> ok. let me try that.
<ikonia> it depends on the network and the design and security
<ilhami> or maybe arp-scan
<ikonia> that won't work
<ilhami> why not?
<ikonia> because your machine won't have an entry for every machine
<ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82480/how-to-see-all-computers-connected-to-a-network
<ikonia> why are you posting that ?
<ilhami> I can maybe ping the broadcast IP
<ikonia> that won't work
<ilhami> ok
<ilhami> why is it mentioned in that thread then?
<ikonia> ask the guy who wrote the thread
<OerHeks> the 1st answer got a green flag, as good answers get votes.
<ilhami> arp-scan worked
<ilhami> and found my other laptop on the same network
<ilhami> sudo arp-scan -l --interface=wlan0
<ilhami> this worked for me
<ikonia> if you've ever connected to your laptop it will
<Baketball> hello. I am trying to install hp-lip and I get the following error:
<ikonia> as it will be able to scan known / previous arp requests
<Baketball> Running 'make' Please wait, this may take several minutes... Traceback (most recent call last): File "./install.py", line 241, in <module> text_install.start(language, auto, test_depends, test_unknown, assume_network, max_retries, enable, disable) File "/home/space/Downloads/hplip-3.15.2/installer/text_install.py", line 781, in start status, output = utils.run(cmd , core.passwordObj) File "/home/space/Downloads/hplip-3.15.2/base/u
<ikonia> why are you compiling hplip
<ikonia> there is a package in the repo
<OerHeks> 3.15.7 is in wily 15.10
<ilhami> ok trying to ping my other laptop's IP. Nothing happens :D
<ilhami> it just hangs there.
<daftykins> maybe it isn't configured to respond to ping, depending on the OS...
<ilhami> other one is on Windows now.
<daftykins> so the firewall may be blocking it as default
<ikonia> why do you care about ping ?
<ilhami> eventually I want to be able to ssh into it
<ikonia> ilhami: ok so focus on that
<daftykins> not into Windows you won't
<ikonia> icmp is different
<ilhami> it's not possible to ssh into Windows? :P not even Windows 10?
<daftykins> not yet no.
<ikonia> you really don't want to be looking at that
<ilhami> we are in 2016 and Windows has no SSH integration except with a third party client :D
<daftykins> if you're in 2016 you might want to get a better newspaper
<ikonia> how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<ilhami> just saying.. but would I be able to ssh into Ubuntu ? I have dual boot on my other laptop.. can I ssh into it if I install ssh server on it?
<livcd> ilhami: why should windows include some openbsd nonsense ?
<buildit> could entering a halt command in CLI trigger a boot loop?
<ikonia> ilhami: ssh is available on ubuntu yes
<ikonia> buildit: no
<ilhami> livcd, Windows has been planning for SSH integration though... for a long time now in their powershell
<daftykins> not on topic here
<ikonia> not really something this channel cares about
<ikonia> the windows guys in ##windows can talk to you about data center version which I do think has ssh
<buildit> thanks ikonia
<ilhami> ok... so basically I just install open ssh server on the laptop I want to connect to and then I can ssh into it? :)
<buildit> a friend changed in password in CLI and then executed the halt command in CLI (without logging out and logging back in between those two steps), and now he is stuck in a login loop. it accepts the new password, and then kicks him right back out to the login screen
<ikonia> ilhami: depends
<ikonia> buildit: is it running an X windows session/desktop ?
<ilhami> ikonia, I can try it I guess
<buildit> ikonia: whatever the ubuntu defaults are
<buildit> he's a new user
<ikonia> buildit: so if you get logged back out the common problems are a.) no space left on the home disk, b) no permissons to write to the home dir c.) invalid option in the config
<ilhami> ok I have another question... every time I install a new kernel version I get a new option in grub.. should I remove the old ones or just leave them be? I have 5-6 options now :O
<ikonia> ilhami: they should auto clean after 3 previous versions
<ikonia> you can use the auto-clean option to force that clean earlier
<ilhami> sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<buildit> ikonia: its not a disk space issue. could have have affected his home dir permissions simply by changing his user password using the passwd CLI command?
<Bashing-om> buildit: Loose authority to access /home ? does ' ls -al .Xauthority .ICEauthority ' indicate root ownership ?
<buildit> Bashing-om: he is sitting at the user login screen. he can enter the new password, which then is accepted, then he see a black background with about 4 lines of code, then he is kicked back to the login screen
<EriC^^> buildit: check ~/.xsession-errors
<buildit> how can he check that in this situation?
<EriC^^> does he have internet access?
<buildit> not at the moment
<bekks> buildit: press ctrl+alt+f1 and login at the text console.
<EriC^^> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<buildit> bekks: he should do that from the users login screen?
<bekks> buildit: Sure.
<ilhami> ikonia, ssh worked fine :)
<ilhami> I am connected to my other machine now
<ikonia> super
<tacocat_> Would anyone be able to help? Basically I have an SSD and HDD and on them an install of Windows 10
<daftykins> right...
<ilhami> is it possible to cluster cpu power from two machines? :) and how would I do it?
<tacocat_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a dual boot and use, SSD for root and swap and HDD for /home
<daftykins> ilhami: only for things like software compilation
<ilhami> hmm
<daftykins> tacocat_: how big is each?
<tacocat_> daftykins: partitions or total size?
<ilhami> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuClusters
<daftykins> the drive sizes
<tacocat_> 128gb SSD 1TB HDD
<ilhami> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering
<ikonia> ?
<daftykins> mmm 128GB is really quite tiny for Windows to live on, i'd not try and get ubuntu in beside that personally.
<tacocat_> Mainly just want SDD for booting speed
<daftykins> unless you can get away with a 20GB / and keep swap off it
<ikonia> who cares about boot speed
<ikonia> how often do you boot
<daftykins> i do
<daftykins> :D
<aotea> I'm soon having an aneurysm due to rage, can't for the life of me manage to get Memtest working on my UEFI Kubuntu machine. Which I've been asked to run before filing a bugreport. Is there any guide anywhere out there on how to achieve this what I assume to be simple task...
<Dannn85668> My upgrade from 1404 to 1504 seems to have crashed.  I asked the GUI to do the upgrade, left, now the screen lock won't let me in.
<ikonia> really ? you'd waste a hard disk install to go from 20 seconds to 10 seconds
<ilhami> the bigger swap the faster boot? :D
<ikonia> err no
<tacocat_> daftykins: how is it small for Windows? I currently installed Windows and just use HDD as its main storage
<ilhami> oh ok.
<tacocat_> ~40gb
<daftykins> yes but as time goes on, if you used much software, it'd be a pain
<daftykins> anyway i don't really see a problem, resize windows' C: so there's space, then boot and run the installer
<tacocat_> daftykins: on Windows or Linux?
<gabiroom35> can i have the french canal please?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-fr
<gabiroom35> thx
<ilhami> 128GB is really not much :D get 640GB
<Dannn85668> Should I just reboot?
<tacocat_> daftykins: I currently did this: resized c: leaving room for swap and root. Than resized HDD to add a /home partition about 500gb
<daftykins> ok - and is your win10 install EFI or legacy?
<bekks> Dannn85668: press ctrl+alt+f1 and login using a text console. Reboots dont magically fix issues.
<tacocat_> I than installed Ubuntu, however I have no way to boot into it as there's no menu option in ego
<tacocat_> Efi*
<daftykins> tacocat_: there should be a place with 'Windows Boot Manager' set that needs changing
<ikonia> private 200mb partition at the start of the disk
<EriC^^> tacocat_: hi
<EriC^^> tacocat_: can you boot a live usb?
<tacocat_> daftykins: while installing Ubuntu? Or is there a way to add to it after?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: hell
<daftykins> tacocat_: EriC^^ 'll help you now
<tacocat_> Hello* and yes
<daftykins> this is his forté :)
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, boot a live usb
<tacocat_> daftykins: alright
<tacocat_> EriC^^: alright got it booted
<EriC^^> tacocat_: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dannn85668> Bekks: should I resolve the dependency errors with apt get?  I don't know about recovering from failed upgrades, but I can work apt a bit
<bekks> Dannn85668: Did you directly upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/pngh
<ilhami> if I want to connect to the GUI of my other laptop.. could I use VNC?
<Dannn85668> Bekks: I used the tool, the tool send to have attempted 1404 to 1504.  New thing?
<Dannn85668> Send meant seems
<EriC^^> tacocat_: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi , does it exist?
<daftykins> ilhami: only if you don't care about security
<tacocat_> daftykins: thanks for help btw :)
<EriC^^> tacocat_: i think ubuntu was installed in legacy mode, cause there's a bios-boot partition, and windows is in efi mode
<bekks> Dannn85668: Used which tool? Direct upgrades from 14.04 to 15.04 arent supported.
<ilhami> what should I use if I care about security?
<bekks> ilhami: VNX isnt secure at all.
<bekks> *VNC
<ilhami> What is a good alternative?
<tacocat_> EriC^^:  says it doesn't exist
<bekks> ilhami: Look into solutions like nxclient/nxserver instead.
<k1l> ilhami: why do you need gui at all? typical remote tasks are fine for CLI
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, that means you're booted in legacy mode right now
<ilhami> bekks, thanks
<tacocat_> EriC^^: ah. So I need to install it in EFUI mode?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: you need to reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode, don't choose the reinstall option in the installer though as it'll wipe the disk clean, choose Something else and set the mountpoints
<EriC^^> tacocat_: yeah
<Dannn85668> Bekks: the GUI.  I don't know how to emphasise the simplicity of what I did.   I enabled non lts upgrades
<k1l> ilhami: you could start the program gui on your local system while running the program on the server with ssh -X
<ilhami> bekks, you mean this right? https://www.nomachine.com/
<Dannn85668> And then clicked upgrade
<tacocat_> EriC^^: alright I'll let you know when I'm back at that menu
<EriC^^> ok
<bekks> ilhami: Yes.
<ilhami> bekks, thank you!
<tacocat_> Ok at the menu
<tacocat_> So I should delete all Ubuntu partitions I installed on before?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, are you sure you're booted in uefi mode?
<tacocat_> Um. Wait for live disk?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: no, select them, and set the mountpoints, like "/" and /home
<EriC^^> yeah
<tacocat_> O
<tacocat_> I installed win10 in uefi for sure
<tacocat_> Booting into live disk will boot you into a uefi install right?
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+f1 , login as ubuntu and type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> nope, it can boot in either mode
<ilhami> bekks, both remote and local has to have installed no machine, right?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: it depends on your bios, also the menu to boot the usb
<tacocat_> EriC^^: getting a no such file or directory found
<tacocat_> Hmm
<EriC^^> ok, restart the pc, try pressing esc, and if you get boot options press uefi usb
<bekks> ilhami: Client needs nxclient, server needs nxserver.
<EriC^^> tacocat_: you can tell if it booted in uefi mode if you get a white and black grub menu with try ubuntu and install ubuntu
<tacocat_> EriC^^: wait while booting the usb press esc?
<EriC^^> yeah when the pc first starts
<tacocat_> O there it is
<tacocat_> Ok I'm on uefi install now
<tacocat_> So I create a swap and /root partition on SSD and make a /home on HDD where do I install bootloader?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, first delete the bios-boot partition
<EriC^^> did you create that btw?
<EriC^^> it usually needs to be 1M tops, dunno how it's 5gb O.o
<tacocat_> EriC^^: yes I had created it, was getting an error without it didn't know why
<ilhami> bekks, it worked :D thanks
<EriC^^> oh ok, i thought the installer might have a bug
<tacocat_> when I had created it I already was fiddling around and just threw it in there
<tacocat_> Used same size as 4gb swap
<tacocat_> After that didn't work I finally came here realizing I have no clue how to do UEFI installs :)
<tacocat_> :(*
<EriC^^> ok, i think you want the swap to be on the hdd so it doesn't kill the ssd prematurely, not sure
<tacocat_> Alright
<EriC^^> does anybody know about ssd + swap?
<tacocat_> By kill prematurely what is that expected to be?
<daftykins> you can put swap on SSD sure, depends on the system RAM though imo for whether it's actually going to dip into it much
<daftykins> i wouldn't waste the SSD space if the system has 8GB+
<tacocat_> Ah I got 16gb I'll throw it on HDD I guess
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, if you want to be able to hibernate you need the swap a tad larger than the ram
<tacocat_> Thanks daftykins again
<dekr4ken> in otherwords because it's ssd, you recommend not having a swap?
<tacocat_> dekr4ken: think he meant it may kill or make SSD fail faster since swap is called so much
<tacocat_> Not sure
<ilhami> Unity has improved a lot :D
<tacocat_> EriC^^: ah so like 18gigs?
<EriC^^> i think i've seen someone mention it shortens the life a bit or something, i guess not that much though
<EriC^^> tacocat_: yeah make it 16-17gb
<bekks> EriC^^: That applied for the first SSD, a decade ago.
<EriC^^> bekks: i see
<bekks> tacocat_: How much RAM do you have?
<daftykins> mmm i think the concerns have been very overblown about SSD use.
<tacocat_> bekks: 16gb DDR4
<dekr4ken> never had the opp to work with ssd. think swop is calculated 2x the size of ram. if you gonna hammer the box with noisy apps i think the swop can easily be considered 3x +
<daftykins> dekr4ken: i'd hugely disagree with that
<bekks> dekr4ken: 2x times RAM was the rule of thumb thirty years ago.
<ikonia> 2x ram = bad info
<dekr4ken> okay. thats why im here to learn. so what is recommended now?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: alright added swap
<ikonia> common sense, allocate the swap you need
<bekks> dekr4ken: For hibernation: swap == ram.
<ikonia> if any
<dekr4ken> but people still prefer ext3 to ext4 right?
<ikonia> no
<aotea> I can't run Memtest. Option not available in grub. 64bit Kubuntu installed and UEFI enabled in BIOS. Live USB didn't want to boot with either Enabled or Disabled EFI. What can I do to run a Memorytest?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, make sure the mountpoints are set for "/" and /home , and click on the efi partition and check that it's set to efi, also at the bottom choose the bootloader location as the ssd
<dekr4ken> geez i've been out of the game too long
<mirsaturn> dekr4ken ext4 for most Linux distros by default. BSD has either XFS or ZFS or Btrfs...I forget now.
<bekks> mirsaturn: Thats a huge misinformation.
<bekks> mirsaturn: the filesystem being used on a disk doe NOT depend on the type of the disk, like HDD or SSD.
<tacocat_> EriC^^: how do I set ego?
<tacocat_> Efi*
<mirsaturn> bekks I am sorry...have I missed something
<EriC^^> tacocat_: double click on the fat32 partition
<dekr4ken> look ive started out many years ago with redhat 6, and been default installing ubuntu on my netbook, not really playing as such. obviously i have been left behind
<tacocat_> There's no efi option though
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, nm
<tacocat_> I thought I remember having to set it somewhere
<tacocat_> No clue
<ilhami> You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<ilhami> libc.so.6
<ilhami> I just installed that lib
<EriC^^> tacocat_: set the bootloader location at the bottom to the ssd
<bekks> dekr4ken: RHEL 6 was released just years ago.
<EriC^^> should be good
<heap_> i plugged my usb stick and fired up startup disk application
<tacocat_> EriC^^: alright set it
<heap_> but usb stick got mounted as /dev/sdb1 .. how can i format that stick?
<tacocat_> Should I install now?
<EriC^^> yeah
<heap_> when i umount stick i can see /dev/sdb1 anymore
<tacocat_> EriC^^: I get an error which I can press ok to and continue
<EriC^^> what's the error say?
<dekr4ken> not rhel 6 >> redhat 6.1 back in 2001
<heap_> is that a joke?;/
<tacocat_> It says "the partition table format in use in your disks requires you to create a separate partition for bootloader code.
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> tacocat_: are you sure you're booted in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+f1 , try ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<ilhami> http://pastie.org/10656076
<ilhami> why does it give me all these dependency errors? :D I installed from the .deb file
<tacocat_> No directory
<tacocat_> What..
<ikonia> ilhami: was there not a package in the repo
<EriC^^> tacocat_: ok, you can convert to uefi if you want after installing
<ilhami> ikonia, it told me to buy... so I couldn't bother setting up all that
<tacocat_> Alright should I just click continue to error and install anyways?
<ilhami> because steam is free!
<ikonia> ilhami: libc is glibc - pretty mission critical
<EriC^^> create a 1M bios-boot for the sake of the install if you want to continue
<EriC^^> tacocat_: no create the bios-boot
<ikonia> ilhami: where did you get the deb ?
<ilhami> from steams official site
<tacocat_> Umm how do I got back btw?
<ikonia> that just seems mental
<tacocat_> Will exit work?
<ikonia> that steam would provide libc for your distro,
<ilhami> am I missing some drivers?
<ikonia> not something I would suggest doing at all
<ikonia> if you install via a deb, it will fail to resolve dependencies for you
<EriC^^> tacocat_: what do you get?
<ikonia> but I wouldn't suggest taking libc from anywhere other than your distro
<tacocat_> I'm still in the alt ctrl f1 menu
<EriC^^> oh, press alt+f8
<tacocat_> Ah
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install '^libc6.*' I ran this command a bit earlier
<ikonia> ilhami: that won't do anything
<ilhami> you are right about that.
<ilhami> I will try installing from synaptic
<JAKSD> Hello, I'm trying to get Ubuntu fullscreen in virtualbox, I've inserted the guest additions CD, but what do I do now?
<JAKSD> Any help would be appreciated...
<daftykins> turn it off, ensure 3D accel is on in the graphics options for the VM, then boot back up
<daftykins> should work fine
<JAKSD> doesn't.
<JAKSD> it's still smallscreen
<EriC^^> did you install the guest additions?
<JAKSD> well
<JAKSD> the problem is when inserting guest additions it says the directory is locked
<daftykins> never needed guest additions here.
<JAKSD> one sec and I'll get you the exact error
<daftykins> pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log instead.
<JAKSD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14235966/
<JAKSD> that's the error I'm getting when trying to insert the guest additiotns
<JAKSD> I don't get it..
<EriC^^> JAKSD: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ilhami> ok it works now somehow.
<JAKSD> http://termbin.com/u8gw
<kubis> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 and having trouble with tearing using my GeForce 840M (driver is nvidia version 352.63). It happens whenever I move a window quickly or play Minecraft. Does anyone know what I could try to get rid of it?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: my install seems to have gotten stuck going to try restarting I guess
<EriC^^> tacocat_: press the right arrow
<JAKSD> what do you thin EriC^^
<JAKSD> think*
<Bashing-om> kubis: Maybe try the 346 version driver . Maybe a bit of instability with the 352 version yet ?
<EriC^^> on the right corner of the installer, it opens a terminal with what's going on
<CyberGabber> JAKSD: Do you currently have another virtual machine running wich has mounted the same VBoxGuestAdditions.iso?
<JAKSD> No I don't have any other virtualmachines
<JAKSD> I really would like to get fullscrenn.
<kubis> How do I get the older version?
<Bruha> hello
<Bruha> I'm installing  Ubuntu for the first time this afternoon!
<JAKSD> Great
<tacocat_> EriC^^: I'm extremely stupid, for some reason the flash drive has 2 partitions
<Bruha> I'm creating the usb bootable with unetbootin right now
<tacocat_> 1 for UEFI and 1 for regular
<JAKSD> anyone can help me? :3
<tacocat_> Kept booting into regular
<EriC^^> JAKSD: i could try to give you a hack
<daftykins> i went to get pizza
<EriC^^> daftykins: http://termbin.com/u8gw
<EriC^^> pizza.. mmm :>
<daftykins> 'failed to load model vboxvideo'
<daftykins> module, silly fingers
<JAKSD> :(
<JAKSD> I want help :(
<daftykins> yeah, that IS help - it's what the problem is
<daftykins> one sec
<Bashing-om> kubis: Easiest if via the "Additinal Drivers" utility within USC -> sources -> Additional Drivers tab .
<Bruha> should I check for disc defects before installing ubuntu?
<daftykins> never hurts
<VFDPrim> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 14.4 to 14,10 or 15.4
<Bruha> ok, then will it return to the install menu?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: alright I got into uefi mode
<EriC^^> tacocat_: did you boot in uefi mode now?
<tacocat_> Yes
<EriC^^> tacocat_: cool
<dekr4ken> ? sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<tacocat_> Problem is now when installing it gets stuck
<JAKSD> please help...
<VFDPrim> thats wants me to upgrade to 16.4 :(
<tacocat_> Seems to get stuck at creating /root partition on SSD
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<daftykins> JAKSD: i was about to reply but seeing you constantly nag impatiently is really putting me off.
<JAKSD> sorry
<JAKSD> :(
<EriC^^> tacocat_: try pressing on the arrow to the bottom right of the installer
<Bruha> no errors!  woohoo!  Now I'm installing Ubuntu!
<VFDPrim> congrats bruha
<Bruha> anyone ran Emby or Plex on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> i'm more a Kodi type
<CyberGabber> JAKSD: Be sure not to have mounted ('opened') that ISO by another program like isomount, MS virtual CDROm etc.
<VFDPrim> daftykins just got kodi here not to long ago and i agree much better
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Trying to release upgrade presently is risky business . As you must go through thh EOL release 14.10 . When 16.04 is relasd you will have a direct LTS path to upgrade to 16.04 .
<daftykins> JAKSD: try "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-guest-dkms virtualbox-guest-x11"
<CyberGabber> daftykins: JAK was impantient, he's gone,
<daftykins> ah yes, ah well their loss.
<daftykins> pizza won
<tacocat_> EriC^^: it opens a black terminal like thing in window saying what it's doing right?
<EriC^^> tacocat_: yeah
<Bruha> I'm having trouble connecting to the wifi
<VFDPrim> bashing-om the issue here is when i upgraded to 15.10 last time i had huge issues the reason why i am trying to get 14.10 is because i know that kdenlive actualy has everything in it that i need so id even do 15.4 at this point but 15.10 and 16.4 i dont know about how it will act with my amd and such
<Bruha> It sees my network, but when I enter the password and click connect it just sits there
<Bruha> do i click quit now?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: it's been idling at cd/&&grub-parts --report /etc/crib.hourly
<tacocat_> ^Cron no crib
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: UnGood, as release 14.10 is End_Of_Life and no longer supported . And 15.04 goes EOL in next month .
<Bruha> now it is completely hung up
<Bruha> can't continue without connectingn to wifi, can't go back
<Bruha> any ideas?
<VFDPrim> bashing-om so what do you think is my best course of action here ?
<VFDPrim> Bruha retry typing in the password
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: AMD graphics in 15.10 .. not completely sure that the dependency issues have been resolved by AMD .
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: What is the issue with fixing problems if you remain on 14.04 ?
<VFDPrim> bashing-om yea me neither so i guess i will just have to stick with 14.4 and deal with not having everything accessable to me
<tacocat_> EriC^^: is there anything I can do is restart only way?
<VFDPrim> well there is a really round about way of adding the missing stuff to the program but i usualy end up screwing stuff up when i attempt to fallow directions and for some reason when i tell it to update that does not chainge anything
<EriC^^> tacocat_: i guess so
<EriC^^> did it say installing grub before it happened?
<EriC^^> i think the last thing it does is install grub, then remove the additional packages that are used in the installer, like gparted and stuff
<anabain> Can permissions on a bind directory be most permissive than those on the original dir?
<EriC^^> anabain: you mean mount --bind ?
<calcmandan> running a home ubuntu server running apache and ampache. From March until a week ago I was running 3.8.0-dev and streaming via subsonic backend to my android phone using dsub. I finally updated to 3.8.1 following the directions on the help page. 3.8.1 is a beautiful upgrade but, unfotunately, everything works but subsonic. I made no changes to apache2 during the upgrade and ensured that subsonic is enabled in config. i've read a number of
<calcmandan> [14:23] <calcmandan> issues in github but none of them really apply directly to my issue. For kicks I commented out line 483-485 in stream.class.php but it didn't help. Any help would be appreciated.
<calcmandan> sorry for the wall of text
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Installing from PPAs - or - ya sticking to the safe road of our repository ?
<daftykins> where else did you post that query?
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om: just tryed the sudo apt get update command im honestly not sure how to try and get an update just for one program
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Depends, IF from repo, then the package manager will take care of all issues OR advise/hint why it can not comply . Show the channel the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . We see what we can do .
<anabain> yes, EriC^^
<VFDPrim> bashing-om: not sure if you would really see anything due to it says everthing is compleatly up to date
<VFDPrim> whats the commands again to make link for you guys
<EriC^^> anabain: i think it gets the permissions that are already set
 * beyond_help Hello! I am interested in getting assistance with udev rule writing and listing attributes. the udevinfo command seems absent and uninstantiated in Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 and seems as well uninstallable. Morevoer, the udevadm command is not really giving any examples in the man pages and the FAQs I looked for online are over 7 (almost 8) years old and showing the usage of udevinfo which again stands absent. in short: HELP! :)
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: 'pastebinit' .
<anabain> EriC^^, ok
<buildit> bekks EriC^^ ikonia are you still around?
<ikonia> buildit: ?
<buildit> yes
<bekks> buildit: Just ask your question to the entore channel.
<buildit> had to step away for awhile
<buildit> back to the issue, then.
<ikonia> ?
<buildit> the guy i'm helping followed your instructions
<ikonia> is there a reason you've pinged me ?
<tacocat_> EriC^^: thanks for the help :). Couldn't get it but I'll play around with it later. Probably some silly other mistake.
<buildit> yes, you were helping me
<buildit> earlier
<bekks> buildit: Re-state the problem then.
<buildit> the guy i am helping followed your (bekks) instructions to  press ctrl+alt+f1 and login at the text console.
<daftykins> testing the guest session would also have been good
<buildit> that took he to a CLI where he successfully logged in
<EriC^^> tacocat_: if it hangs after it says installing grub you can always use a live usb to chroot and reinstall grub, no problem
<buildit> now how can he fix the issue he was encountering where he would get to the user login screen, login, and then it immediately kicks him back out to the user login screen?
<VFDPrim> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236409/
<bekks> buildit: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<buildit> earlier, EriC^ suggested that
<buildit> should the guy enter exactly that in to the CLI?
<soldid> anyone seen how borked nautilus is in 16.04
<bekks> buildit: thats why it was suggested.
<daftykins> soldid: for a pre-alpha, who cares? anyway, talk in #ubuntu+1 only thanks
<buildit> just trying to make sure i understood correctly
<soldid> @daftykins only? this is how we get treated here
<bekks> soldid: you're offtopic in here ;)
<ikonia> soldid: yes, you get pointed to the right channel to get help
<ikonia> soldid: #ubuntu+1 is where you need,
<soldid> @ikonia thanks im gonna wreck them
<ikonia> ?
<daftykins> soldid: *gasp* having to change an ENTIRE channel to talk about an appropriate topic! ooh, we're brutal, i know.
<tacocat_> EriC^^: it seems to hang while making partitions or something along that line, going to try to manually make them all on Windows later
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236409/ .
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: So far, so good .. now what returns ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<VFDPrim> bashing-om:what will or what should that do
<buildit> friend entered "cat ~/.xsession-errors" in CLI and it returned: "cat: /home/[username]/.xsession-errors: no such file or directory"
<buildit> what does that tell us?
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: An audit of the package management system, and advisory of any problems .
<VFDPrim> ok will do now
<VFDPrim> bashing-om: 0 across the board
<buildit> bekks: what does that tell us?
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Then there is no problem with the package manager .. Ya got something in mind to install as a test ?
<bekks> buildit: that the file does not exist?
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om: did you see my last message
<nex__> hello
<nex__> hi
<TheUndertaker> hi
<ahhh> https://doyle.ninja/limechat-crash.gif
<kubis> Hi, what can I do against tearing? I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 and a GeForce 840M (nvidia driver). It happens whenever I play games or move windows quickly.
<nex__> Hello
<buildit> bekks, we came looking for help with the problem stated roughly two hours ago, and that was the troubleshooting step recommended. we did it. that was the feedback. can you help us solve this issue?
<kubis> I don't seem to have any VSync option in my Nvidia options. I really don't know what to do.
<buildit> bekks, my knowledge is very limited, and i am trying to help someone that is new to ubuntu and doesn't currently have an internet connection. can you (or anyone here) help?
<pherjung> buildit: my English is very bad and I don't have a lot of experiance with Linux, but I can try to help you
<buildit> thanks, pherjung
<aotea> Seems my grub.cfg is missing stuff after "### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###" What should be after that to allow me run Memtest from Grub menu?
<buildit> the user has this issue: " he is sitting at the user login screen. he can enter the new password, which then is accepted, then he see a black background with about 4 lines of code, then he is kicked back to the login screen"
<buildit> as suggested by bekks, he pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and login at the text console
<soldid> @kubis     Option     "metamodes" "DVI-D-0: nvidia-auto-select { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: "  bashing-om: 0 across the board " ?/ Then my response is given .
<soldid> @kubis just google dis shiz out
<soldid> @kubis if on gnome then vblank=none helps with above settings
<VFDPrim> oh it saud 0 updated 0deleated 0installed 0 not upgraded
<buildit> as suggested by EriC^^, the user entered "cat ~/.xsession-errors" in CLI and it returned: "cat: /home/[username]/.xsession-errors: no such file or directory"
<buildit> that is where the user is in troubleshooting the issue
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: And my reponse"  VFDPrim: Then there is no problem with the package manager .. Ya got something in mind to install as a test ? " :)
<VFDPrim> bashing-om i trid what it says on this page not sure if it will upgrade anything or not did i do something bad by doing thig?
<OerHeks> buildit, just read back, "a friend changed in password in CLI and then executed the halt command in CLI (without logging out and logging back in between those two steps)" .. without internet, i would say backup data and reinstall
<pherjung> +1
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Ya lost me, what "page" "
<VFDPrim> https://kdenlive.org/download-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: There a reason why you do not use the package for kdenlive in our repo ? ' apt-cache show kdenlive ' .
<VFDPrim> dono how to do that lol
<VFDPrim> or what to do
<soldid> firefox has flash now? twitch lags as fuk
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Where am I loosing you ? Do you want that package installed ? and IF so, why not from our repo ?
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om what package and what repo? sorry i dont understand turms well
<VFDPrim> bashing+om : if it will get me an update for keden live then yes (prefer if its not the last one but if i must then i will)
<aotea> Seem to have same issue as seen in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268214 - I got memtest installed and set "chmod +x" - updated grub and still no menu option for running memtest in Grub. Is my only option tearing the ram out and trying it in another computer?
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: You referenced " https://kdenlive.org/download-ubuntu " as I understood a package you wanted to install, and my response to that package is that it is in our repo, no need to get it from a PPA !
<guest-6ONWRk> hello
<guest-6ONWRk> I've just installed Ubuntu Mate, and deactivated password for login, yet cannot login. Any help?
<daftykins> "deactivated" ?
<daftykins> not quite getting your meaning there
<guest-6ONWRk> I set it so that not required for login
<OerHeks> autologin or a nonsupported tweak?
<guest-6ONWRk> and now on login screen just puts name of user
<guest-6ONWRk> only
<k1l> guest-6ONWRk: what did you do exactly?
<VFDPrim> bashing-om: oh i dont know the difrence between a ppa and a repo i guess so thats probably why i couldent answer your question lol I had already did what it says on that page because im inpatent lol do i need to some how undo that now or does it not matter ? and what should my next step be
<guest-6ONWRk> o.k last night I installed Mate, and i disabled password for user login
<kubis> A ppa is an unofficial repository.
<f8mf8_> Hi everyone. Somewhat of a newbie question
<guest-6ONWRk> and when i turn computer on today it comes to login screen but cant login
<f8mf8_>  I neeed help upgradin byobu on my server
<daftykins> f8mf8_: on what version?
<k1l> guest-6ONWRk: how did you disable it?
<f8mf8_> I have 5.74 on server and need 5.98 to match my local install
<daftykins> guest-6ONWRk: test at a TTY, ctrl+alt+F1
<daftykins> f8mf8_: the ubuntu version?
<daftykins> (is what?)
<guest-6ONWRk> on USERS and GROUPS menu
<f8mf8_> When I log in now, the bottom status bar just replicates upward with every refresh.
<guest-6ONWRk> I believe
<froike> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Now I am the one that is lost . What is the problem you are experiencing with kdenlive ? Could be an issue you need to take up with the authpr of the PPA ??? PPAs are not supported in this support channel as a PPA is non-ubuntu .
<Guest47430> what Ubuntu recommends a driver card for b43 Broadcom ?
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<f8mf8_> daftykins: I have ubuntu 14.04 on server and running new arch on local pc. Had xubuntu localy until now.
<VFDPrim> it just does not have all of the tools
<VFDPrim> in program
<daftykins> f8mf8_: if you can find a PPA for it, then you can update - otherwise, compile from source.
<VFDPrim> probably not something for here i guess
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: As a suggestion. purge that PPA and install from our repo .
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<VFDPrim> ok how do i do that
<VFDPrim> lol thanks
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: ^^ ppa-purge .
<f8mf8_> I downloaded the .tar.gz for that version and tried to install on server with the comand in the install file, but did nothing, some errors showed up as not being able to create some directories due to permission
<f8mf8_> but it was run with sudo
<VFDPrim> how do i find out the repo name and subdirectory it is in
<aotea> Seem to have same issue as seen in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268214 - I got memtest installed and set "chmod +x" - updated grub and still no menu option for running memtest in Grub. Is my only option tearing the ram out and trying it in another computer?
<daftykins> f8mf8_: likely it didn't work right, run "sudo -i" then run it
<k1l> guest-6ONWRk: can you login in tty1?
<hajk> hi, i am pretty new to linux and just installed lubuntu on my netbook. i have to learn to use the terminal. any idea how to get started? Are there any importand things to install first?
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Don think'n cap ... read and understand .. the PPA name is " ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release " from the PPA page .
<daftykins> hajk: there's a free course called LFS101x on edx.org that can help
<buildit> OerHeks, I thought that might be his only option  :(
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Be aware, we are here to help. But, we can not tell you how to administer your system . it is your system; do it your way - if the system allows .
<hajk> daftykins, thank you i will try it put, and come back after i finished it in about 6 weeks :)
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om: i trust you and am working on it right now sorry i dont always comprehend things right witch is why i need a step by step allot of the time.
<VFDPrim> bashing-om: ppa purge successfull now what do i to to get it from the repo
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Hang on here, you will learn . We all did ( and I still do !) .
<svetlana> hajk: hi! welcome to ubuntu. you don't have to learn to use the Terminal; everything you need can be done without it. if you have some specific things to accomplish in mind, please let me know.
<VFDPrim> bashing-om: sadly due to disabilities i probably wont but i am sure trying lol
<f8mf8_> daftykins: thanks it ran and seems to have installed fine with "sudo -i", but the problem is still there. how do I check if "byobu" is launching the right version?
<svetlana> hajk: if you are intent on general learning, I would advise to go through the help documentation as a whole (without particular focus on the terminal) as it would give you a reasonable overview of the system components and how they interact.
<daftykins> "which byobu" - you should really have removed the other before installing a second.
<hajk> svetlana, i have to learn it for school, and to get my certificate for my working place
<Bashing-om> I expect that the fetch still exist on the system . one should delete that source. I expect it to be in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory .
<svetlana> hajk: to learn ... terminal ... for school? how do they phrase the requirement?
<f8mf8_> daftykins: just a little more info, at first tmux didn't work either, so I upgraded tmux and it works now if I launch it standalone without byobu, but byobu still does the same thing, "byobu -v" gives me the new versions
<daftykins> *shrug* i don't know where your install would've put it and i don't know what problem you mention
<hajk> svetlana, its by doing it on a theoreticle basis on a piece of paper, but i want to lern it by using linux
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: We all have our crosses to bear, we make adjustments . I have mine in spades and I am still here .
<svetlana> hajk: you are welcome to learn linux for anything (I just think that learning terminal specifically is not a part of the requirement) but if the requirement is learning to do something via terminal then it may be easier to find good resources
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om: lol yes i know we all do witch is why I refuse to give up on linux lol so now that i cleared that ppa how do it do it from the repository that you where talking about
<k1l> !terminal | hajk
<ubottu> hajk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<VFDPrim> you can point me in the way of a website if prefered
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: Thunderstorms in progress here . I am shutting down .. I be back and see how you are doiong later .
<VFDPrim> bashing-om ok hope its not to bad of a storm
<hajk> thank you all, i will leave now and try to learn something about linux, see you next time :)
<f8mf8_> daftykins: Just wanted to say thanks, I'll keep trying later today. Thanks for the help! ps. It is running the new 5.98 install but error continues. oh well for now...
<neldogz> So i replaced my motherboard with the exact same model and now neither grub nor Ubuntu is detected upon bootup, Windows 10 boots up straight away which is odd.. anyone else encounter this type of problem? I installed both Windos 10 and 4Ubuntu using UEFI mode
<daftykins> change the boot item from 'Windows Boot Manager' to Ubuntu/GRUB
<neldogz> daftykins, ubuntu is no longer an option .. I guess that gets saved in the form of a secure boot key in bios,, which of course is on the board I no longer have
<neldogz> daftykins, i guess windows 10 booted because there must be a default secure boot key saved in the bios
<daftykins> EriC^^: your skills are needed :>
<daftykins> yeah or it reads the disk
<daftykins> i'd bet the approach you need involves efibootmgr
<daftykins> but i have no experience with it.
<EriC^^> daftykins: :D
<daftykins> \o/
<EriC^^> neldogz: can you boot a live usb?
<neldogz> EriC^^, yes, booting now
<aotea> Anyone know how to get memtest options in Grub on a uefi system? I've tried chmod+x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest and updating grub. But still no option available.
<OerHeks> aotea, there is no memtest86 on UEFI, reason: We need 16-bit boot, which isn't available on EFI.
<OerHeks> use a live iso in legacy mode
<aotea> OerHeks, tried but I keep getting booted into my current system :(
<OerHeks> uefi bios can be nasty to manage
<daftykins> typically there's a one-time boot menu key to press
<daftykins> what brand of system is that?
<neldogz> EriC^^, creating a new bootable usb
<aotea> daftykins, Asus N55SF laptop
<daftykins> ah, so escape on the asus logo or a function key can give a menu
<aotea> daftykins, I've been into the bios and disabled UEFI, but that in turn makes my live usb disappear.
<EriC^^> maybe the bios has a built in mem test?
<EriC^^> diagnostics or something?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> usually enabling CSM/legacy and prioritising CSM should work
#ubuntu 2016-12-26
<Android169> My IRC client doesn't recognize - as a valid character for joining channels
<Android169> So ... What do i do
<blackflow> get a better client
<Android169> I don't want to use a different one I guess i will
<Android169> It's the number one client
<Android169> Why would it be like this
<blackflow> offtopic for #ubuntu, tho'
<wookie_> can someone help me figure out how to install the dependencies for gcc 5?  I get a dependency error when i type " sudo apt-get install gcc-5   "
<blackflow> wookie_: what dependency error, which ubuntu?
<wookie_> blackflow, Ubuntu 14.04    https://gist.github.com/WikiWookie/c520f92da4a11bee474cd3dee1264a47
<GALL0> made some zfs pools in freenas, couldn't get plugins etc going. can any suggest how to mount/edit fstab so I still use these pools? https://puu.sh/t12yG/7e14b67859.png
<blackflow> wookie_:  is that from a PPA?
<wookie_> blackflow, Yes
<wookie_> blackflow, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<blackflow> wookie_: I don't think PPAs are supported here
<wookie_> So is there any way I can install gcc5?  I might have found a way to get my drivers for my wireless usb adapter to work if I can isntall gcc5
<blackflow> GALL0: zfs doesn't use fstab normally, except in legacy mode. what plugins?
<GALL0> plugins with freenas, just wanted plex, deluge, sickrage, couchpotato. plex wouldnt install. so gave up on freenas, but I like how easy it was to "create" RAID 0
<blackflow> GALL0: so ask in #freenas, this is Ubuntu linux support
<GALL0> blackflow any other way to gt the zfs _member to mount?
<GALL0> I'm dumping freenas and now have Ubuntu
<blackflow> GALL0: `zfs mount`
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<GALL0> I want to us the zfs pools
<blackflow> GALL0: in fact, you must first import a pool and the datasets will automount. so you -R or -N to be safe
<GALL0> thanks
<blackflow> GALL0: take a look at OpenMediaVault, but that's debian based
<GALL0> blackflow came back to ubuntu, really want to use/keep ZFS. only wanted to try freenas for its "ease" of use. but being that it runs off a flash drive write speeds are slow even with a USB 3.0 flash drive
<blackflow> GALL0: okay, so it's zfs pools should be importable to Ubuntu. Not the "plugins" which are FreeNAS plugins
<GALL0> oh no, don't care about the plugins, i know how to `sudo apt install <package>`
<GALL0> just wanted the ZFS filesystem. though I do like docker, even though its a pain to install on 16.04
<blackflow> GALL0: okay good, and you'll need "zfsutils-linux" installed, it'll take a while as it has to build the DKMS
<GALL0> no worries, not in a real rush. thanks for the help
<ubuntu795> hello #Ubuntu, I'm having a booting issue. I can see stuff on my storage/windows hard drive, but I can't boot windows. How do I repair it?
<Ben64> you can boot ubuntu?
<ubuntu795> I don't have Ubuntu installed now, and my HDD isn't showing up as EUFI
<Ben64> then why are you here?
<ubuntu795> I want to install Ubuntu, but took it off of my windows drive to install it on SSD
<rommel> did you have ubuntu and windows installed together and working
<Ben64> ok... then install ubuntu?
<ubuntu795> I had Ubuntu on the drive first, but decided to swap drives.
<rommel> so what wa booting windows grub2?
<ubuntu795> So I got my windows onto that drive now, but it's not reading as UEFI and keeps sending me to grub recovery
<Ben64> if you want to install ubuntu, install ubuntu
<Ben64> if you want to get windows working, join ##windows
<ubuntu795> Great advice bruh, maybe some windows fans will be able to navigate my issue with getting kicked to grub rescue then?
<ubuntu795> Sounds about right?
<Ben64> you don't have ubuntu installed, it's not an ubuntu issue
<ubuntu795> That don't make any sense. My windows drive is getting rekt by Ubuntu's grub rescue and you are telling me it's windows fault that grub is rekt?
<Ben64> it's your fault actually
<OerHeks> you deleted ubuntu, so fix it with your windows iso?
<ubuntu795> Maybe it is my fault for installing Ubuntu then
<samthewildone> On Ubuntu 16.04 Mate and having a problem where the fonts don't render correctly.
<rommel> does windows ven provide an iso anymore
<Ben64> rommel: yep
<OerHeks> rommel, sure, free download nowadays
<samthewildone> It's quite hard to explain... It's like a glitch.
<ubuntu795> I'm in Ubuntu now, looking at the drives partitions, I can see /dev/sda1 (my windows partition showing 465GB used, but not letting me boot into it)
<ubuntu795> how do I fix grub to at least let my HDD read as UEFI
<ubuntu795> install ubuntu beside it?
<rommel> it may work
<rommel> os probe in the installation may pick it up
<uxfi> marry xmas
<rommel> thanx and back at u
<uxfi> thanks man
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: do you only want windows on your harddrive?
<ubuntu795> yes, I want windows on my HDD, and Ubuntu on my SSD for Blender
<uxfi> Kali_Yuga Indian?
<bazhang> !ot | uxfi
<ubottu> uxfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uxfi> thanks bazhang
<ubuntu795> I wanted to maximize my blender performance by having it on an SSD in Ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> no not indian
<ubuntu795> I'm in grub rescue, stuck and bored
<ubuntu795> ls
<ubuntu795> lol
<Ben64> ubuntu795: so install ubuntu
<ubuntu795> will it let me back into my windows?
<Ben64> maybe
<ubuntu795> I'll try
<wookie_> How do I change my kernel from 3.16 low latency to 3.16 generic?
<ubuntu795> Ok, when I try to install, it pops up a box that asks me if I want to Force UEFI Installation? And warns me: If you wish to install in UEFI mode and don't care about keeping the ability to boot one of the existing systems, you have the option to force that here. If you wish to keep the option to boot an existing operating system, you should choose NOT to force UEFI installation here.
<rootdiver> hellow
<rootdiver> What is the difference to 'lightgm' from 'unity greeter'
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: might this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/274371/install-on-second-hard-drive-with-startup-boot-option seems a bit complicated cuz you have 2 mbr's and would be annoying to change in bios uefi boot option always
<Kali_Yuga> put both operation systems on the ssd would be my suggestion. and files on hdd as storage maybe
<ubuntu795> I am not going to install Ubuntu then. If I wipe out my windows, it's going to wipe out everything I didn't sync to my clouds yet.
<blackflow> ubuntu795: and that'll be a nice lesson in taking and appreciating backups. :)
<Peetz0r> merry christmas! https://nos.nl/data/image/2016/12/25/342280/original.jpg
<blackflow> persnonally, tho', I'd advise you to get two drives and don't mess with os/grub multiboot.
<ubuntu795> I have two drives
<blackflow> ubuntu795: one for ubuntu and another for windows?
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: both os'es would be running from the ssd.
<ubuntu795> One is an SSD, the other is a HDD, and I wanted to make my SSD Ubuntu, and my HDD Windows... but I can't boot into windows because it keeps sending me to grub rescue
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: you would have to constantly switch in Bios you're preffered boot device then
<Kali_Yuga> i wouldn't recommend doing it like that really
<ubuntu795> I'm okay with that, it's set up to when I want to boot into windows, all I have to do is press F11 and select it from my bios
<ubuntu795> problem is, I can't boot my windows, cus it sends me to grub rescue instead
<ubuntu795> And there's no Ubuntu on that drive
<Kali_Yuga> okay try
<Kali_Yuga> EasyBCD
<ubuntu795> googling it now
<Kali_Yuga> on a ubuntu live cd change the boot loader to windows
<ubuntu795> I have ubuntu live running now
<Kali_Yuga> try changing the boot loader to windows then
<ubuntu795> I have 2 machines to set this up on, so I can run blender render farm and game on windows
<ubuntu795> Kali_Yuga: how do I change the boot loader from live USB?
<Kali_Yuga> good question
<myraft> hi all, recently upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.01 and am getting kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root
<myraft> any help would be highly appreciated
<Kali_Yuga> there is a bootable recovery cd from easy bcd never tried it though
<tomreyn> myraft: did the upgrade go without error?
<tomreyn> myraft: also, when does the kernel panic happen - early during boot, or later on? does it happen on every boot?
<myraft> tomreyn,  I did get some errrors, but not knowing continued
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: http://neosmart.net/EasyRE/
<Kali_Yuga> maybe
<myraft> it happens on every boot
<myraft> but I do get ubuntu choices and see other recovery modes
<tomreyn> myraft: does a recovery / ermergency boot work?
<Kali_Yuga> to change boot loader
<ubuntu795> so it's gonna cost me $20 to fix a problem that Ubuntu created? FML
<myraft> I am  in advanced options right now and see : linux 4.4.0.53-generic , linux 4.4.0.53-generic(upstart), linux 4.4.0.53-generic (recovery) and 3.13.0.105
<tomreyn> myraft: try the last one
<tomreyn> myraft: actually not
<myraft> I did that, takes me to command line
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<tomreyn> myraft: try this one: "linux 4.4.0.53-generic (recovery)"
<myraft> tomreyn, trying now
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: Run Boot-Repair from a liveCD, click "Advanced options", tick "Restore MBR", click "Apply"
<myraft> get end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs
<myraft> in about 1 sec
<myraft> tomreyn, thanks for helping - totally lost
<tomreyn> myraft: can you take a photo and upload it?
<Kali_Yuga> ubuntu795: listen what i'm telling you
<ubuntu795> Kali_Yuga: I tried that, when I rebooted it still sent me to grub rescue... maybe it has something to do with windows being installed in compatability mode?
<Kali_Yuga> complatibilty mode?
<tomreyn> myraft: when this is done, go to the menu where you can select the kernel to boot again and press 'c' (as in "command line"). then type 'ls' and press enter, and tell me what it returned.
<ubuntu795> kk, got into windows recovery, gonna try the other suggestions
<tomreyn> myraft: finally, do you have a ubuntu live or installer  cd / usb stick you could boot from?
<myraft> tomreyn, here is the pic : http://pasteboard.co/egN4NpcAb.jpg
<ubuntu795> i tried to recover windows, and it found it, but it says: Failed to save startup options
<myraft> I don't remeber the version I tried the system upgrade , so I don't have a live CD / USB.
<myraft> I believe it was 14.04
<EiriksHDD> lemme try winblows chat
<tomreyn> myraft: do you have any other way to boot this system then?
<Kali_Yuga> just change the mbr
<myraft> no only ubuntu
<tomreyn> myraft: you mean the ubuntu installation on the hard disk, right?
<myraft> please note , if I pick the older version, I can get to command line
<myraft> tomreyn, yes the installation is on hard-drive
<tomreyn> myraft: kernel 3.13.0.105 gets you a command line?
<myraft> tomreyn, yes it does
<tomreyn> okay that's good, then boot into that, and see if you got networking there. you can run "ping -c3 8.8.8.8" and see what it returns
<myraft> tomreyn, trying now
<tomreyn> if you have internet, it should say something like "3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms". if you don't, it will say something like "3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2003ms", or it will error out entirely and not print this line.
<myraft> tomreyn, says network is not reachable
<myraft> tomreyn, says network is unreachable
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, maybe we don't actually need internet. what does this return: lsb_release -d
<myraft> tomreyn, "Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<myraft> should I try to boot in older version than did , or is it a grub problem all around /
<tomreyn> myraft: i do not understand the question you just asked, can you rephrase it please?
<Guest31367> guys i want to make a bash script to check the checksum of a file by parts using head -c value file | md5sum, so I want to check by 50mbs
<myraft> rather than choosing kernel 3.13.XXX should I try something earlier in the list ?
<Guest31367> how can I make so?afaik head takes from the first buy until it grabs all the bytes one specified
<myraft> tomreyn, or nevermind my question, lead away - I am all ears and desperate :)
<tomreyn> myraft: you could try the 'upstart' boot option but it is unlikely to work
<tomreyn> also, what's the output of: lsblk -dno NAME | xargs echo
<myraft> tomreyn, the command returns : "sda sr0". Also, I am not sure what is the 'upstart' boot option
<tomreyn> myraft: "linux 4.4.0.53-generic(upstart)" in your kernel list. but i doubt it will work.
<myraft> tomreyn, trying now
<tomreyn> myraft: ok. so you have a single internal hard disk drive, is this correct?
<tomreyn> + cdrom, but nothing else
<myraft> tomreyn, yes
<myraft> has usb drives
<myraft> tomreyn, upstart gives same kernel panic
<myraft> do I need to put 16.04.1 on usb and try booting from that ?
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, as expected. those "uusb drives" are not currently connected to your computer, right?
<myraft> yes
<tomreyn> how would you put 16.04.1 on a usb stick and boot from it?
<tomreyn> currently, you dont seem to have a way to download and write it anywhere?
<myraft> tomreyn, from the machine I chatting on, get it here, put it on USB and then try that (will be PAINFUL)
<tomreyn> painful how?
<tomreyn> it's a good approach in this situation if you can do it on this second computer you have.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<myraft> tomreyn, don't have much of choice. Unless there is a pointer
<tomreyn> myraft: we can try to just install grub on your hard disk's MBR from the 3.11.xxx kernel. but this is error prone.
<myraft> tomreyn, definitely worth it, since the plan I am talking about might land me back here.
<myraft> tomreyn, so lead away
<myraft> should I restart and get to command line ( please note - no internet )
<tomreyn> myraft: for the record: i assume, based on what i read so far, that the newer grub boot code was not properly installed during your upgrade. this would possibly explain why you can boot the old but not the new kernels.
<myraft> tomreyn, your assumption is as good as I can guess
<tomreyn> myraft: do i understand correctly that you would like tp try and upgrade grub from the existing system rather than prepare a bootable ubuntu usb key now?
<tomreyn> just to confirm
<myraft> yes
<tomreyn> myraft: then please boot into the 3.11.xxx kernel
<myraft> so doing
<tomreyn> myraft: how does your internet access work there? do you have a wired ethernet connection or a wireless (radio) connection?
<myraft> tomreyn, loading to older kernel - No internet
<myraft> tomreyn, the ping said unreachable
<tomreyn> myraft: i mean when this computer worked, how was it connected physically?
<wookie_> Can some help me figure out how to install a different kernel?
<cfhowlett> !kernel | wookie_
<ubottu> wookie_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<myraft> tomreyn, it was wired - sorry did not understand the question
<myraft> tomreyn, the troubled machine is a desktop
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, and your ip address was provided from the router, i suppose?
<myraft> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> myraft: alright, so we can try to get on the internet. but first, let's see which versio of grub you have there: dpkg -l grub* | grep ^i
<tomreyn> myraft: this should show a list with several lines and columns, the third column should have version numbers. most of these should be 2.02-something, can you tell me the exact version of that?
<wookie_> cfhowlett, what if the kernel is already on my system?  Here is the error.  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic
<wookie_> [sudo] password for wook:
<wookie_> Reading package lists... Done
<wookie_> Building dependency tree
<wookie_> Reading state information... Done
<wookie_> linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic is already the newest version.
<cfhowlett> wookie_, seems self explanatory but you could force it with sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<myraft> tomreyn, here u go : http://pasteboard.co/ehjibdXQe.jpg
<tomreyn> wookie_: you were temporarily silced because you posted too many lines of output. use a pastebin instead.
<tomreyn> !pastebin | wookie_
<ubottu> wookie_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wookie_> Sorry about that guys, I'm a linux/ubuntu newb
<tomreyn> myraft: very well, this looks good
<myraft> talk to me brother
<tomreyn> myraft: please run: sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> myraft: then: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<myraft> tomreyn, it is doing something
<badtasteU2> lol... did you guys noticed that VLC have a special theme for christmas?
<badtasteU2> damn smarty app
<tomreyn> myraft: any error messages?
<myraft> tomreyn, no errors. No error from the 2nd command. Says Installation finished
<tomreyn> myraft: please run: df -h
<tomreyn> myraft: in the 5th column, does it say 100% anywhere?
<tomreyn> Use%
<myraft> tomreyn, No 100% anywhere
<tomreyn> myraft: please run: df -i
<myraft> tomreyn, max it says is 86% for /
<xangua> badtasteU2: it has since I remember
<tomreyn> myraft: in the 5th column, does it say 100% anywhere?
<tomreyn> IUse%
<myraft> tomreyn, no 100% anywhere. df -i shows 29% for /
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, please reboot and try the first kernel option
<wookie_> cfhowlett, what if using the --reinstall tag doesn't work?  I just did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic --reinstall   and restarted the computer and it still have the same kernel I previously had
<myraft> tomreyn,  still getting kernel panic
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, so the upgrade you did, it was from a ubuntu OS to a ubuntu PS, not some other OS which is an ubuntu derivative, right?
<tomreyn> *OS, not PS
<myraft> tomreyn, correct , upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.1
<cfhowlett> wookie_, why do you believe the kernel is not present when the system reports that it is?
<myraft> not sure about 14.04 (might be 15.04)
<tomreyn> myraft: 15.04 would not ahve allowed you to upgrade to 16.04 in one step.
<myraft> tomreyn, goes to show my noobi-ness
<myraft> tomreyn, so any ideas boss ?
<tomreyn> myraft: don't worry, everyone starts like this. let's look forward. now please go to the grub menu again, the one where you can select kernels to boot from.
<wookie_> cfhowlett, I know it is present, but if I do   uname -a  it still shows I am using 3.16-031600-lowlatency
<wookie_> and not the one I was supposed to reinstall
<myraft> tomreyn, mighty kind of you sir. I am at the grub menu
<myraft> I can select 3.13.0-105 again?
<cfhowlett> wookie_, sounds like it did indeed install then.  reboot, hit (esc) to bring up your grub menu   >>> advanced options >>> choose your ubuntu version, i.e. kernel.
<wookie_> ok, I'll try that.  Thanks for the help btw
<cfhowlett> happy2help! wookie_
<tomreyn> myraft: only using cursor keys, not pressing enter, highlight the 3.x kernel entry, then press 'e' and take a photo. then press escape and highlight the first kernel entry, and press 'e' and take another photo.
<tomreyn> (sorry, i got disconnected)
<myraft> tomreyn, thnx for coming back
<myraft> will do
<wookie_> cfhowlett, I didn't see the linux-header files for the version I wanted.  Is there a way for me to load them into grub advanced options?
<cfhowlett> wookie_, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<cfhowlett> in your terminal
<myraft> tomreyn, here is both images
<myraft> tomreyn, : http://imgur.com/a/r5yMn
<tomreyn> myraft: thanks, looking now
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, can you still boot the 3.13.0 kernel?
<myraft> tomreyn, 3.13.0 (like many versions back ) ?
<myraft> tomreyn,   the oldest I see is 3.13.0-24
<tomreyn> myraft: yes thats the one.
<tomreyn> myraft: basically th eone which we bootzed before and which worked
<myraft>  tomreyn before that is 3.2.0.61
<tomreyn> 3.2.0 is older than 3.13.0
<myraft> ok the one we booted and got to command line was right 3.13.0.105
<myraft> tomreyn,  booting to it now
<tomreyn> right
<myraft> says /dev/sda1 clean
<tomreyn> myraft: do you not get a login prompt?
<wookie_> cfhowlett, I ran the code  "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*" and it showed something change in the terminal, yet when I started it didn't show any other kernels to choose from
<myraft> tomreyn, : yes
<myraft> just logged in
<cfhowlett> wookie_, for comparison:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685667/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685668/
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, please run: blkid
<myraft> tomreyn, did that, does not return anything
<tomreyn> myraft: does the "/dev/sda1" entry have an UUID which starts 14e51cd8
<tomreyn> huh
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, with sudo please
<tomreyn> myraft: sudo blkid
<myraft> tomreyn,  yes did  that with sudo and see UUID="14e51cd9-
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, thats the sda1 line, or a different one?
<myraft> tomreyn, also see /dev/sda5 UUID="f5dc6068
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: I have not paid close attention here, but a broken proprietary graphic's driver , maybe ?
<myraft> tomreyn, sda1 line
<wookie_> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685708/    This is what I'm getting.  But when I restarted I didn't see any updates to the grub advanced options
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: "not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs" kernel panic on boot after upgrade to 16.04 with 16.04 kernel but not the old 3.13.0 kernel
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: doesn't seem like a graphics driver issue to me
<cfhowlett> wookie_, no lowlatency anything on that list ..
<cfhowlett> also dpkg -l | grep linux-image*
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Yeah, not a graphic issue :)
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I cant connect to the network from my asus laptop, which is loaded with ubuntu 14.04. Based on some assistance I got from this channel a few hours ago, it could be a driver issue. How can I get more diagnostic info?
<tomreyn> myraft: ok, thanks. can you please note down the sda1's UUID exactly?
<wookie_> cfhowlett, I don't need the lowlatency I need  linux-headers-3.16.0-30-generic
<cfhowlett> !wifi | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomreyn> myraft: i don't need it here, but you need to enter it elsewhere.
<cfhowlett> wookie_, got it.
<bobdobbs>  cfhowlet: I can't connect on either wifi or if I'm connected directly to the modem with a cable.
<wookie_> cfhowlett, When I run the linux-image I get this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685719/
<myraft> tomreyn, /dev/sda1: UUID="14e51cd9-eaa6-4d2e-85ed-9b3e920677b2"  Type="ext4" PARTUUID="00010e8c-01"
<bobdobbs> Folks who helped me earlier suspected that I has airplane mode activated. But I found the setting, and airplane mode is off.
<bobdobbs> Also, the folks earlier suspected that a piece of software called 'network-manager' might be missing.
<bobdobbs> So I went out and braved the boxing-day crowd to buy a USB stick, in case I had to transfer a file from another computer to my lappy
<cfhowlett> wookie_, first: apt-get install --reinstall the linux-image       then sudo grub-update
<tomreyn> myraft: now: sudo cp -p /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg-old; sudo sed -i 's;/dev/sda1;UUID=a61685f2-dabc-4658-aaf2-b867b39898e3;g' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<myraft> tomreyn, doing so now
<jpvega> can anyone recommend an application which consolidates all the different chats: fb, icq, messenger, whatsapp and so forth
<myraft> tomreyn, do I put the UUID that I jotted down or the a6168..... ?
<tomreyn> myraft: also what does "mount | grep ^/dev" say for where /dev/sda1 is mounted? it should have a "/dev/sda1 on ..." line
<tomreyn> myraft: you would just ran these commands exactly as i typed them
<tomreyn> myraft: was there any unexpected output when you ran them?
<tomreyn> ideally, there should be none
<abezuglov> hey all! After upgrading my 16.04 to 16.10, neither music nor videos are playing.
<Guest31367> anyone here could help me with a a bash script? I basically have it done, but I have a problem with an echo
<abezuglov> any quick remedy? thanks!
<leaftype> Guest31367, put it in a pastebin and post the link
<Guest31367> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685748/ if I remove the echo line it will actually work, without it it will just keep looping on hte first sector without actually outputing the md5sum
<myraft> tomrey : still doing the first command . Got confused after jotting down UUID 14e now am putting a61.... but doing so now.
<tomreyn> myraft: for exaplanations, the "sudo cp -p ..." command makes a backup copy of your grub configuration file (which grub reads at boot and displays the boot menu from). the "sudo sed -i ..." command then edits the grub configuration file, replacing any "/dev/sda1" texts in it by the UUID of this partition / file system
<Guest31367> what it does is check chunks of bytes to compare hashes, but for usabilities sake I wanted to point out what group of blocks the result was for, but the echo line is breaking the rest of the script
<Guest31367> I just need a way to alter the output so it is easier to read
<tomreyn> myraft: sorry, my mistage
<tomreyn> myraft: sorry, my mistake
<bobdobbs> if I type lspci -nn, I get a list of devices, including two network controlllers. So I'm guessing that I don't have a hardware issue
<bobdobbs> 'ifconfig' only gives me details for lo
<myraft> tomrey , ran the command 's;/dev/sda1;UUID=a61685f2-dabc-4658-aaf2-b867b39898e3;g' /boot/grub/grub.cfg  - no errors
<myraft> tomreyn, running mount |grep ^/dev shows /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw....)
<tomreyn> myraft: okay i think i gave you the wrong uuid there. i'm not sure where i had that from
<tomreyn> myraft: so i'm afraid you will need to type again, sorry.
<myraft> tomreyn, that is what I was asking - so should I use the backup copy to replace and do the operation again
<myraft> tomreyn, sure - appreciate the help
<tomreyn> myraft: yes, do this: sudo cp -p /boot/grub/grub.cfg-old /boot/grub/grub.cfg; sudo sed -i 's;/dev/sda1;UUID=14e51cd9-eaa6-4d2e-85ed-9b3e920677b;g' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> myraft: if this works out without error (whould not produce any output) then please reboot again and select the first kernel on boot.
<leaftype> Guest31367, I'm looking at it now,but it might take me a minute (novice)
<Guest31367> ok, im still here testing some things
<Guest31367> so the echo line by itself works, and the dd line by itself works, so it is a problem when getting both mixed up
<leaftype> Guest31367, would the echo be interfering with a string buffer? Maybe that's stupid... still playing with it
<ozzo> hi
<Guest31367> well, I just guessed my way through this so that might be happening
<ozzo> i am newbie in ubuntu how i can add network n chanel in xchat
<myraft> tomreyn,  did that please note had a 2 at the end. Then did sudo reboot , it just sits at a blank black screen
<myraft> tomreyn, should I power down and restart ?
<ozzo> hello any buddy help me plz
<myraft> tomreyn, keyboard (caps lock not responding )
<myraft> tomrey - powered down ( restarted ) - still getting kernel panic
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, any luck with the first kernel now?
<bobdobbs> Is network-manager an essential component of ubuntu 14.04 for networking? Like, I can't find it on my system. And I'm wondering if this is why I can't connect to the net
<tomreyn> myraft: oh sorry missed it
<myraft> tomreyn, still getting kernel panic
<tomreyn> myraft: what did you mean by "had a 2 at the end"? did i fail to copy and paste again?
<tomreyn> yes i did
<tomreyn> <myraft> tomreyn, /dev/sda1: UUID="14e51cd9-eaa6-4d2e-85ed-9b3e920677b2"  Type="ext4" PARTUUID="00010e8c-01"
<ozzo> how i can add network
<myraft> tomreyn, not biting that hand that feeds, but that is what it seem linke
<myraft> but I had the b2 rebooted to the first kernel and still PANIC
<tomreyn> myraft: hehe, yes, when i feed you nonsense, please bite
<cfhowlett> ozzo, xchat is unsupported and undeveloped.  replace it with hexchat
<leaftype> Guest31367, how do you use the shell script? When I use it "test.sh file.odf", I get a bunch of "cannot skip to specified offset"
<tomreyn> myraft: reboot, highlight (but dont press enter) the first kernel, press 'e'
<wookie_> cfhowlett, linux and ubuntu are the work of satan.
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html   >> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<tomreyn> myraft: then look for the uuid in those lines you are editing then and add the missing trailing 2
<cfhowlett> wookie_, ? work on your comedy in a different channel please.
<Guest31367> uh, might be because of its size, chunk = 10 makes it so it moves 10mbs each time
<Guest31367> the value in the for is the number of times it moves
<tomreyn> myraft: note that there can be multiple occasions. also, there is this line which starts with "linux" and can be quit eloing - scroll to the end.
<myraft> tomreyn, I got the 2 when doing the sed command
<tomreyn> myraft: oh so you fixed my mistake there before you rebooted but the kernel error persists?
<myraft> tomreyn, yes I did
<leaftype> Guest31367, I just realized the echo is being put into out.txt for me. is that the problem? In that case I think I have a solution for you (if you just want it put into the command line)
<myraft> and yes problem persists
<tomreyn> myraft: i'm glad that one of us is intelligent
<tomreyn> myraft: hmm, so i guess something is wrong with packages after all
<myraft> it is sitting in a blank screen for a a while
<myraft> I did see some "errors" , and it said something like run "dpkg .... " after install
<tomreyn> myraft: but no kernel panic?
<myraft> tomreyn, just sits there - should I power it down or wait for a few minutes ?
<wookie_> cfhowlett, Will do. Anyways, all of this work didn't solve my problem unfortunately.  I was trying to get this Archer T2UH wireless wifi usb adapter to work, but I cannot install the drivers.
<myraft> it has been over 2 mins .
<Guest31367> leaftype, no, it is not a problem, at least for me when I add the echo line it just doesn't ever output the hash and loops with the same sectors
<tomreyn> myraft: reboot and try the "recovery" 4.x kernel
<cfhowlett> wookie_, usb?  that would be considered a critical detail to mention.  ask again in channel with ALL relevant details.  if they're not already deep in the 'nog, perhaps someone will know.
<myraft> tomreyn, even recovery 4.x is given kernel panic
<Kali_Yuga> wookie_: did you get that stick working? is that youre question to get it working?
<tomreyn> myraft: so is there a kernel panic or not? since you said something about a black screen, but kernel panics do produce output
<wookie_> Kali_Yoga, Yes, I'm still trying to get it to work.  I've been going over a lot of forums posts on ask ubuntu, but I can't get the drivers to work from anywhere.
<myraft> tomreyn, kernel panic after forced shutdown (power off).
<Kali_Yuga> could this work with ndiswrapper maybe?
<myraft> tomreyn, kernel panic in recovery mode too
<wookie_> I thought installing a certain kernel would help make it install, but it didn't help
<Kali_Yuga> i got usb wifi sticks working with ndiswrapper
<tomreyn> myraft: so you get a kernel panic when shuitting down. i'm more interested in whether oyu get a kernel panic while trying to boot and get to a login prompt.
<wookie_> Kali_Yuga, I've never used it before, and none of the other people having problems with this stick mentioned it
<cfhowlett> wookie_, Kali_Yuga http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/Archer-T2UH.html#Driver
<cfhowlett> native linux driver
<Kali_Yuga> download that
<myraft> tomreyn, no - I didn't explain well. I get kernel panic when I boot into 4.x (anything)
<Kali_Yuga> and get the inf file. extract the .exe
<tomreyn> myraft: so that's still the case, you get a kernel panic after selecting a 4.x kernel in the grub boot prompt, and before it reaches the "login:" promnpt. correct?
<Kali_Yuga> extract the exe there should be an .inf file. and you give that ndiswrapper
<myraft> tomreyn, yes that is the case
<myraft> I am uploading the -e image from 4.x kernel to ensure I got the 2 at the end.
<ozzo> -f
<tomreyn> myraft: alright, thanks for clarifying. (i still don't understand the part about the black screen then but will just ignore it for now.)
<myraft> uploaded the 'e' option from 4.x kernel to http://imgur.com/a/r5yMn
<myraft> tomreyn,   uploaded the 'e' option from 4.x kernel to http://imgur.com/a/r5yMn
<tomreyn> myraft: thanks. this still says /dev/sda1 on the (last) "linux" line for some reason
<leaftype> Guest31367, with a test file and reducing the for loop, the output.txt file looks fine to me. Here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685857/
<wookie_> cfhowlett, I tried that earlier.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685852/    same error.  The reason I was trying install the different kernel is because the generic one has the /build/ folder
<myraft> tomreyn, not sure what should it say and where ?
<Guest31367> so maybe it was a problem with that, i changed it slightly now the user defines the size of chunk and number of chunks to check
<tomreyn> myraft: on the last screenshot you posted, the last line starts with "linux", do you see this?
<leaftype> Guest31367, Changing the file size only made it more coherent, since it repeats for 544 blocks by default (huge files), so the majority of those would be the same
<Guest31367> actually, I ran the script without > output. now that I added it again it broke again, I don't understand
<leaftype> Guest31367, It worked before, it simply had 544 versions, most of them the same
<myraft> tomreyn, that is a mistake on my part - uploading new image
<Guest31367> no, in my case it doesn't output the hashes to console, or the echos, but only when I add > output
<leaftype> > output doesn't put anything on the console, that's not what it's supposed to do
<leaftype> it outputs it to a file called output.txt
<Guest31367> I thought it would output to both console and to the text file
<leaftype> Guest31367, nope. A redirection means you're creating a file INSTEAD of putting it on the console
<Guest31367> I assume that just as the terminal didn't show the correct info that it wasn't doing the rest as it was supposed to either, but yeah, it is creating the text file properly so I guess i'll leave it as is
<tomreyn> myraft: i see. so on the screenshot you posted there erroneously, later in this "linux" line, it says "root=/dev/sda1" - but it should say "root=UUID=14e51cd9-eaa6-4d2e-85ed-9b3e920677b2" there.
<Guest31367> I was confused because it did output something, just not everything
<Guest31367> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23685861/ anyway this is the final script just in case you wanted to check it
<myraft> tomreyn,   uploaded the 'e' option from 4.x kernel to http://imgur.com/a/r5yMn - uploaded new image
<leaftype> Guest31367, ah, lots of new tinkering going on :)
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, this one looks good, but since it doesn't work, this was the wrong approach. so let's try something else - getting internet working and repairing those packages.
<Guest31367> yes, at the end it is more flexible now, had to change how it was written otherwise it wouldn't take the variable as part of the range
<tomreyn> myraft: boot into the kernel which works, the one we tried before.
<myraft> tomreyn, trying now
<myraft> tomreyn, doing now
<Guest31367> thank you very much, leaftype
<leaftype> Guest31367, the output you were getting to the console, btw, was just what is output by dd itself as a status. Do you want that there?
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: myraft Do we know for sure that 'root' is on sda1 ? And want to try and boot from grub explicitly and see what results ?
<Guest31367> I guess I prefer it didn't output anything but I guess it is no big deal
<myraft> Bashing-om,  not sure what that means
<leaftype> Guest31367, instead of status=noxfer , put in status=none
<myraft> tomreyn, Bashing-om: at the command prompt where the kernel is not connected to net but can do some sudo command
<Guest31367> oh, thank you, I'm even more lost with dd that I'm with bash
<Bashing-om> myraft: For now I am just looking over yall's shoulder . Giving a thought now and then .
<myraft> aye
<leaftype> Guest31367, Also, if you want to put it into the console AND into output.txt, you have a cool option there too. replace "> output.txt" with "| tee output.txt"
<Bashing-om> myraft: tomreyn has the lead and is doing an excellent job .
<leaftype> | is a pipe of the output, and tee puts it in both places
<tomreyn> myraft: can you show the output of "mount" again, please? i can't find it in the scroll back
<Guest31367> the slippery tee, I use it so little I always forget it exists
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: thanks, but then it's getting late and i'm sick, so i make mistakes ;)
<leaftype> Guest31367, I was learning about it like 2 weeks ago for some reason or other, so it didn't take much refreshing to refind it
<leaftype> as for dd, man pages are awesome
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: i think we had looked at "mount" fomr the kernel which can boot up fine (3.13.0) and there /dev/sda1 was mounted at /
<myraft> tomreyn, mount |grep ^/dev SHOWS : /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,,realtime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<Guest31367> well, it is good all is sorted out now. Again, thank you, leaftype
<tomreyn> :)
<leaftype> np, glad I could help
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: see what myraft just pasted
<myraft> tomreyn : /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,realtime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered) -- had a typo,extra comma
<myraft> help away folks
<myraft> tomreyn, how to connect to internet ?
<tomreyn> myraft: thanks. right, so let's try to get networking going.
<tomreyn> mycraft: "ip link" shows several lines, i assume? one will say ' lo:', i'm NOT interested in this one, what do the others say in place of ' lo:'?
<tomreyn> myraft: "eth0:" might be one of them, for example
<chrono> THIS NETWORK IS BLOWJOBS! GET ON SUPERNETS FOR COLD HARD CHATS NOW
<chrono> ITS DECEMBER 25th! MERRY FLOODMAS FROM SUPERNETS! SEE YA NEXT YEAR
<chrono> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG | PORT 6667/ 6697 (SSL) | #SUPERBOWL | IPV6 READY
<cfhowlett> !ops | chrono
<ubottu> chrono: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tomreyn> myraft: actually, much easier, tell me what this returns: ls /sys/class/net
<myraft> tomreyn, eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500....
<myraft> tomreyn, says eth0 lo
<myraft> tomreyn, says eth0 lo (from typing ls /sys/class/net)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: K, at this point in my thought process I would boot to grub's commnd line. verify that the system knows where the config files are , and see what happens booting up explicitly . - mind ya I have no experience booting systemd from grub .
<myraft> tomreyn, Bashing-om : awaiting instructions
<myraft> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tomreyn> myraft: thanks. so do: sudo ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<tomreyn> myraft: ideally ouy'll get an ip address assigned then, and ping will wotj this time around: ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<tomreyn> wotj -> work
<Bashing-om> myraft: tomreyn has the lead, too many cooks spoils the soup . You have more than enough to keep up with :)
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: hmm me neither (systemd boot process from grub). my approach is currently to ensure all packages are installed and up to date, since this happened after a release upgrade, and i suspect not all packages were installed properly.
<myraft> tomreyn,  got command working
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: i'll be happy to pass on tzo you after this if it fails, since i'll be even more tired and out of ideas then
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: same thoght, but in direct relation to grub package .
<myraft> so I have internet now on a old kernel
<tomreyn> myraft: nice. so 3 of 3 packages received, 0% packet loss, it says?
<myraft> tomreyn, yeap
<tomreyn> myraft: very well, so let's look into apt: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: myraft I too pretty tired, but good for a bit yet ., In systemd I would expect the network to be like " logical name: enp1s9 "
<tomreyn> myraft: any warnings or error messages there?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: also on kernel 3.13.0? :)
<myraft> tomreyn, acknowledge how long you have been with me
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Nope .. upstart would be eth0 .
<tomreyn> which is what we have now
<myraft> should i run the sudo commands / or what am I doing in with systemd
<tomreyn> myraft: please run the apt-get commands i indicated
<tomreyn> myraft: also dont worry about the time i'm spending, it's an interesting problem and i learn from it myself
<tomreyn> also, it's the holidays - wohoo!
<myraft> tomreyn,  doing a bunch of things and then stopped
<tomreyn> myraft: stopped as in, errored out, or just completed?
<myraft> tomreyn, says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<myraft> tomreyn,  so about to run that I guess.
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, that's an error, indicated by the "E:" there. indeed, run it.
<myraft> tomreyn, so running that now
<tomreyn> myraft: good
<myraft> tomreyn, looks like it is doing quite a bit , no prompts for me to do anything.
<tomreyn> myraft: so you probably had an incomplete upgrade there. and we're now completing it.
<myraft> tomreyn, awesome
<myraft> tomreyn, seeing some errors like error processing grub-pc
<tomreyn> myraft: mind that, this isn't guaranteed to fix the boot issue, but it surely has the potential to do so. ;)
<myraft> tomreyn,  error processing pkaage nfs-commong
<myraft> but the process still continues
<tomreyn> myraft: it would be good to take note of these errors if you can or we can later look them up in /var/log/apt/term.log
<myraft> tomreyn,  bads news
<tomreyn> once it's complete, you can do "sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log" to read it.
<tomreyn> myraft: bad news?
<myraft> comes back to the prompt. Says Processing halted because too many errors
<tomreyn> can i see a screen shot there please?
<myraft> tomreyn,  so done
<myraft> tomreyn, http://imgur.com/a/r5yMn
<myraft> last screen
<tomreyn> looking
<tomreyn> mycraft: what does this command return: pastebinit -v
<z8z> Is there any supported nvidia card which works with some opensource driver? Where can i find a list?
<myraft> tomreyn,  returns : pastebinit v1.5
<leaftype> z8z, do you already have an nvidia card you want to check? if you're buying a compute rand using open source drivers.. why nvidia?
<leaftype> z8z https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/
<tomreyn> myraft: please do: sudo dpkg --configure -a | pastebinit
<tomreyn> myraft: this should return a URL, so i can look at the output
<tomreyn> myraft: sorry, let me revise this command to run:
<tomreyn> myraft: sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | pastebinit
<myraft> tomreyn, already run it ,
<myraft> tomreyn,  doing it with 2>&1
<tomreyn> myraft: thanks
<tomreyn> so i only need the url form the second run
<myraft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23686008
<myraft> tomreyn, (not sure if you saw this, don't mean to nag)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23686008
<tomreyn> myraft: i'm looking at it, thanks.
<myraft> k
<tomreyn> myraft: this is a pretty broken system. before we spend more time on it, you may want to consider a reinstallation.
<myraft> tomreyn, copy that .... any ideas for path of least resistence
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: any comment on that from you?
<myraft> tomreyn, or can I revert back to what I had running - 14.04 or something like that.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: No matter how we look at it .. much much faster to save the data and RE-install. But we learn nothing from taking the nuclear option .
<tomreyn> myraft: i don't think you can downgrade this system easily. and if you'll do a new installation, it makes sense to go with 16.04 rather than 14.04 or whatyou had there.
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: well mycraft is not just here to teach us, right ;)
<myraft> tomreyn,  will follow y'all lead that downgrading is not possible. As for reinstall - will  I lost data ?
<myraft> PLEASE SAY NO !
<tomreyn> myraft: you can backup any data you need to preserve
<tomreyn> myraft: this  "mount | grep ^dev" we ran earlier, did this only return a single line of output?
<tomreyn> just the /dev/sda1 line, or were there more?
<myraft> tomreyn, yes single ilne
<myraft> tomreyn, /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw ......
<myraft> tomreyn, just plugged in an usb drive ( will need to back a boat-load of data) -
<tomreyn> myraft: okay. i'm wondering where you can backup your data to. what other external storages do you have available?
<myraft> tomreyn,  just pluggged in external drive in USB / how do load it or mount it ?
<tomreyn> myraft: is there any data on this usb drive you just plugged in which you need to preserve?
<myraft> tomreyn, yes
<Bashing-om> myraft: I am all for fixing , but bear in mind that I have no php7 skills , that us on you to fix . the translation from upstart (14.04) to systemd (16.04) your config files are broke !
<myraft> Bashing-om,  I am ok blasting it away (as long as I can backup the data)
<myraft> Bashing-om, not sure why u mention php7
<myraft> so how do i mount the external drive plugged into usb
<tomreyn> myraft: i think hphp7 is one of the packages which faile dto install
<tomreyn> myraft: "dmesg | tail" should tell you which partitions were found on this usb drive you just plaugge din
<myraft> tomreyn, I have no hesitation to blast away php
<tomreyn> *plugged in
<Bashing-om> !info php7 xenial
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<tomreyn> myraft: was this a server or a desktop computer? since you have a mail server and webserver and php installed
<Bashing-om> !info php7 trusty
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in trusty
<myraft> tomreyn, was a desktop
<Bashing-om> !info php7.0 trusty
<ubottu> Package php7.0 does not exist in trusty
<tomreyn> myraft: i'm asking because i only plan to help you backup the data in your /home directory , so anything in your users' directory and on the desktop, but not some server data like websites or databases etc.
<tomreyn> unless you tell me which servers you had running, then we can try to add this
<myraft> tomreyn, lets go with this
<tomreyn> myraft: so which sdb* partitions did dmesg resport?
<myraft> tomreyn, : dmesg | tail
<tomreyn> i'm just guessing its sdb, could also be sdf or something
<tomreyn> myraft: yes, you should run this
<Bashing-om> myraft: Looks to ne apache2 from php5 .
<myraft> [2792.143153] sd 6.:0.0:0 [sbd] Attached to SCSI disk
<myraft> not sure I typed that correct
<myraft> take that back
<myraft> I see seagate Go Flex - the external drive
<myraft> what should I list
<myraft> ?
<myraft> [2791.100674] scsi 6:0:0:0 Direct-Acess Seagate FA Go Flex Des ...
<tomreyn> myraft: parted /dev/sdb print 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> myraft: with sudo
<fx> aa
<tomreyn> sudo parted /dev/sdb print 2>&1 | pastebinit
<myraft> tomreyn, ubuntu.com/23686038
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, that's ntfs formatted, not ideal but we can work with it
<tomreyn> myraft: does "ls /mnt/" return anything?
<myraft> tomreyn, shows freenas
<myraft> tomreyn: something the company admin had setup (don't need or connected it anymore).
<tomreyn> myraft: does "ls /mnt/freenas" return anything?
<myraft> tomreyn, no
<tomreyn> okay. do: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/
<engineer-pearl> I am trying to run a command in a screen window while it is detatched and it is not being recognized. I have tried 'screen -S booted -p 0 -X "echo hello"', 'screen -S booted -p 0 -X echo hi', and 'screen -S booted echo hi',. The screen was initialized with 'screen -S booted' so I know it should be running. duckduckgo has not been sufficiently helpful. What is wrong with my command?
<tomreyn> myraft: then "df -h /mnt/" - to find out how much free space is available
<myraft> tomreyn, problem : says mount ; specail device /dev/sbd does not exist
<tomreyn> myraft: sbd is not sdb
<tomreyn> myraft: i.e. you made a little typo while copying the command
<intrafear> can anyone recommend a good desktop widget style cpu/memory monitor ?
<myraft> tomreyn, Yikes (my bad) - so mount : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage o helper program
<engineer-pearl> I usually just use gnome-system-monitor. What information do you need?
<intrafear> just really cpu/ram
<myraft> df -h /mnt show 19G Avail 86% used
<tomreyn> myraft: my bad also, please use: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<intrafear> ill try gnome-system-monitor, i remember how that worked
<tomreyn> myraft: then "df -h /mnt/" again
<myraft> tomreyn, thanks df -h /mnt show /dev/sdb1/ 932G 695G Avail 26% ussed
<myraft> tomreyn, starting the copy from ~/Documents to this place
<myraft> might take some time
<tomreyn> myraft: well that's plenty. so let's see how much data we need to backup (this will take a good while to run): sudo du -sh /home/
<myraft> tomreyn,  how to specify where to copy to e.g. /mnt/somedir_20161225
<tomreyn> myraft: if you copy files as they are you will loose linux file system permissions. my plan was to create a tar archive on the usb disk and store data in there instead. but you decide.
<myraft> tomreyn, I go with yoru plan
<myraft> way too tired
<tomreyn> myraft: s;) o the 'du' command please
<myraft> tomreyn, du -sh /home did not come back yet
<tomreyn> ok
<myraft> tomreyn, still going
<tomreyn> myraft: so you have another usb disk or stick where you can put the ubuntu installer on then? since you'll need one to reinstall later, right?
<myraft> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> i'm here
<myraft> tomreyn, got one plugged in right now
<tomreyn> myraft: you may have posted a line starting with a /, which IRC interprets as a command but does not echo
<tomreyn> myraft: 'du' is still going?
<myraft> tomreyn, 87 G
<tomreyn> myraft: okay, i bet this will take a while. but we don't need to wait for it, since it's complete once copying finishes.
<myraft> tomreyn, got a new USB in this machie
<tomreyn> myraft: thats to do what?
<myraft> got a new USB on the machine I am chatting with - so that I can download 16.04.1 and use as live USB ( I guess)
<myraft> not sure if there is a option from the existing system
<myraft> tomreyn, also if I can just copy ~/home/me/Documents and ~/home/me/Pictures I am good
<myraft> tomreyn, I don't need to copy all 86 GB
<tomreyn> myraft: to do the full backup now, do: sudo tar -cf /mnt/ubuntu-backup.tar /home/
<myraft> so what is the easiest way to copy these to the /mnt/20161225 directory, can I do a mvoe
<tomreyn> myraft: or just copy those documents if thats all you want
<tomreyn> myraft: for the documents and pictures, you can do: sudo cp -r ~/home/me/Documents /mnt/20161225/; sudo cp -r ~/home/me/Pictures /mnt/20161225/
<myraft> tomreyn,
<myraft> tomreyn, doing now
<myraft> tomreyn, in the mean time, do I start downloading Ubuntu 16.04 on the USB stick , or is it to be nuke from the broken workstation ?
<jwash> hi everyone, in windoze web pages say Alt + 0127 to do a section symbol. How do i do it in Linux?
<tomreyn> myraft: i think it may be easier to create the ubuntu installer on the system you are using IRC on now
<tomreyn> that's if oyu have another usb slot available there
<myraft> I have a clean USB connected to the system I am chatting with you
<myraft> tomreyn, I a downloading ISO file from here : https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=16.04.1&architecture=amd64
<myraft> tomreyn, does that work as "installer" or "live USB" ?
<tomreyn> myraft: both. here's how you get the iso written to the usb storage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<myraft> tomreyn, the machine I am using is Ubutu aswell
<tomreyn> myraft: oh, good choice, i was assuming windows because of the ntfs formatted usb disk
<myraft> tomreyn, so now I have the ISO on the USB. I remember there was something I had to do to make ti "live USB"
<myraft> I don't think expanding it was the right thing
<tomreyn> myraft: indeed, placing the iso file on the usb wont work
<tomreyn> nor is expanding it.
<myraft> ok  ?
<tomreyn> myraft: use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Install_and_run_Startup_Disk_Creator_alias_usb-creator
<tomreyn> but be sure to store it on the right disk, not the one you are currently backing up to
<tomreyn> any contents of this destination will be erased
<tomreyn> myraft: if you prefer command line, then the mkusb method (also discussed on this wiki page) can be the better approach.
<myraft> ubuntu has startup disk as a app
<myraft> sweet
<myraft> using that now
<Bashing-om> myraft: tomreyn Faster is "dd" .. something like  just ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' But must be very sure .. very !
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: ok, you can guide on that ;)
<myraft> Bashing-om, the ubuntu startup disk did not work
<tomreyn> myraft: i should go to bed soon. please take a short time to think about what else you may need backed up  form tzhe old system. websites, php code, mysql databases, global configurations etc.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: :) .. just that I have the more faith in terminal :)
<myraft> tomreyn, thanks buddy
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: same here, but it can be more complicated than a GUI tool when there is a lot of overhead in transporting back and forth what is and should be happening on screen.
<tomreyn> well, depends
<tomreyn> myraft: welcome. so IF you used the 'tar' command to backup your stuff, you will be able to view and extract the contents of this archive using file-rolle or squeeze (or the text-only 'tar' command) on linux, or using 7-zip on any system.
<myraft> tomreyn, copy that. Apparently the "Startup disk creator" on Ubuntu does like 16.04
<tomreyn> myraft: be sure to not just unplug the disks when you're done backing up. the safest way is to power off the computer and unplug the disk then.
<myraft> copy that
<tomreyn> myraft: yes i think there is some ubuntu release where it does and another where it doesn't work, i forgot which is which, though
<myraft> tomreyn, if u must call it a nite
<myraft> let me see if Bashing-om can give the command line option
<myraft> tar copy still going
<myraft> b back after 30 sec
<tomreyn> myraft: yes, 6:30 am and i got to travel tomorrow (or rather later today).
<tomreyn> so... good luck!
<tomreyn> i'll probably be around more tomorrow
<White_Light> does anyone here use kexec/kdump?
<White_Light> they seem to be totally broken on 16.04
<j> S -A/join #offsec
<darknight8273> White_Light, broken as in how?
<myraft> Bashing-om,  so what is the command to create a live usb
<myraft> I have the ISO downloaded
<darknight8273> https://nixalley.blogspot.in/2013/08/making-bootable-pen-drive-in-one-command.html
<White_Light> darknight8273, do you use kexec/kdump?
<Bashing-om> myraft: K; 1st though is to verify the .iso file.
<darknight8273> I've used it before
<myraft> ok
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | myraft
<ubottu> myraft: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<myraft> Bashing-om,  I have the md5sum from the ISO
<myraft> where do I check to see if it matches - basically downloaded from https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=16.04.1&architecture=amd64
<Bashing-om> myraft: Great, and it computes as correct ?
<darknight8273> run the command "md5sum filename.iso"
<darknight8273> and compare the output to the sum on the server
<darknight8273> you should get something like this : 4a03af46476d4a2e601c5a4a01423efc
<myraft> Bashing-om, I did and got 176b94c34406b88f1740f08c7668a7e1
<myraft> Bashing-om, I don't see that on http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<darknight8273> myraft, it will be there as a seperate file on the download mirror
<Bashing-om> myraft: compare to : http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/MD5SUMS // checking .
<cfhowlett> 16.04.1 64 bit = 17643c29e3c4609818f26becf76d29a3
<myraft> cfhowlett,  thanks , but I am getting 176b94c34406b88f1740f08c7668a7e1
<cfhowlett> then you got a bad download.  do a torrent and try again.
<myraft> cfhowlett,  will do that
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: myraft :) .. See that is why we check before copying . Saves a lot of effort later !
<cfhowlett> indeed!
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: myraft what we have here is a real hosed up release upgrade. Maybe not able to fix so we prepare for the worst .
<cfhowlett> I always clean install for precisely this scenario
<cfhowlett> and I run LTS only to save my sanity.
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: same ^ . We learned the hard way .
<myraft> cfhowlett, Bashing-om: thnx , learned a new thing. I downloaded from ubuntu site, so was incorrectly sure that it must be OK. Should have been tipped off that it was only 377 MB. Right now I am getting 1.5 GB from torrent.
<myraft> about half way there.
<cfhowlett> :)  whenever possible, myraft, use torrents.  much cleaner self-checking and reliability than a direct DL.  Of course, run the md5sum anyway ...
<White_Light> darknight8273, kexec completely hangs if you let it handle reboots, and kdump-tools just locks on any kernel panic.  I've verified memory is allocated for the crash, everything is configured for grub, all relevant services are running, all kernels are up to date, regenerated grub.
<White_Light> just totally freezes
<White_Light> works like a dream on CentOS/RHEL
<Bashing-om> myraft: :) .. See we are all at some point on this learning curve . We never ever quit learning . Now presently you have become our ginny pig :)
<myraft> :)
<darknight8273> White_Light, hmm
<White_Light> I hope I'm making some dumb mistake, but I can't figure it out so far
<darknight8273> and this is unique to 16.04?
<myraft> Bashing-om, so after getting the 1.5 GB from torrent and doing md5sum , it confirms. Now doing the startup disk from the Ubuntu GUI, about 10% done
<myraft> my desktop backup is still running
<Bashing-om> myraft: Making good progress , But I say again I have the greater faith in terninal to make up the liveUSB .
<cfhowlett> myraft, curious query: where on the planet are you?!  That download was FAST!
<myraft> cfhowlett,  in washington - have FIOS
<cfhowlett> myraft, ah, one of those?  Bellevue?
<myraft> washington DC
<myraft> and u ?
<cfhowlett> myraft, Tokyo.  Nothing near to so glamz as you.
<myraft> :<
<j> hey
<darknight8273> White_Light,  have you done this part? "Testing the Crash Dump Mechanism will cause a system reboot. In certain situations, this can cause data loss if the system is under heavy load. If you want to test the mechanism, make sure that the system is idle or under very light load. "
<darknight8273> i mean have you done the testing part?
<White_Light> darknight8273, yeah that's where it fails
<darknight8273> oh ok
<White_Light> I'm just testing on an otherwise idle vm
<White_Light> I've used it on centos but not ubuntu
<marcAnthony> hi guys! Is there any linux thing that can monitor server status by just ssh access (no plugin to install or anything, just ssh) ?
<math571> are there any automatic hardening programs
<cfhowlett> math571, enable your firewall, disable browser flash, install adblock, avoid sketchy sites.
<math571> cfhowlett: would replacing gnash with flash do the deal
<math571> i mean flash with gnash*
<cfhowlett> never used it, math571.  I run FFox with the no-flash plugin and enable it very selectively.
<math571> FFox?
<math571> ah firefox
<math571> i too use the no-flash plugin, cfhowlett, and i only turn it on for youtube or porn
<Triffid_Hunter> marcAnthony: sure, make a script that sshes in periodically and emails you whatever info you like from the server, or emails you if ssh login fails
<math571> but i was wondering if it was of any use to turn to gnash
<cfhowlett> math571, try it.
<Triffid_Hunter> marcAnthony: cron is good for that, and use ssh keys instead of password
<marcAnthony> thanks for your advices, but I am looking for something more "realtime monitoring" such as graphs. Do you have any idea?
<cfhowlett> marcAnthony, might want to ask #ubuntu-server for such recommendations
<darknight8273> dont use flash
<darknight8273> its ridden with holes
<dudeji> Hey guys I am having one ubuntu server which writes to fs , but now I am getting high IO on one of the server . But other server is fine. What can be issue with this server /
<marcAnthony> <cfhowlett> :: I'll give it a try
<math571> darknight8273, what do you use
<darknight8273> use youtube-dl
<darknight8273> works for most sites, is actively developed and is safer than adobe crap
<Bashing-om> myraft: Gonna go indulge in my nasty habit. back in a few .
<math571> i remember using youtube-dl to get porn a year ago
<myraft> Bashing-om, smoke
<myraft> ?
<cfhowlett> !server | dudeji,
<ubottu> dudeji,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dudeji> we have take one box from aws
<Bashing-om> myraft: Yeah , that one is bad enough ,, I do not want more .
<dudeji> not sure if it is ubuntu-server or just ubuntu
<dudeji> its just ubuntu i checked it
<Bashing-om> myraft: We got a liveUSB of 16.04 yet ?
<myraft> Bashing-om,  yes , that was done a while back
<myraft> it is the backup that is kiling me
<Bashing-om> myraft: Sorry - missed it . OK . next is verify the copy . boot the liveUSB and as soon as the bios screen clears hold a shift key -> kanfuage screen; wscape key -> boot options screen -> " check disk for defects " .
<myraft> Bashing-om,  still doing backup -
<myraft> Bashing-om,  not sure I follow : shift key -> kanfuage screen; wscape key -> boot options screen -> " check disk for defects " . I get the shift key , what happens after that ?
<Bashing-om> myraft: K; patience here is a virtue .Ya get a "language" screen, escape key to accept the default . See I too am getting to tired to do this .
<myraft> Bashing-om, I  hear you. It is 2 in the morning . So calling it a night. Will let the backup finish before trying to do a fresh install (since it will nuke the system is wha tI guess).
<Bashing-om> myraft: Yeah .. but we can still try and salvage this install . tomorrow (??) .
<myraft> Bashing-om,  copy that
<myraft> thanks man
<myraft> will be on the system in about 7 hours (if you are around).
<myraft> thanks again
<Bashing-om> myraft: Be about 12 hours before I return, Lord willing and ..........
<myraft> aye
<OpenSorce> So, suppose I want to do regular updates on a machine in another room via ssh and cli. Would that be sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mujhahid> hi
<mujhahid> how r u
<cfhowlett> technical support channel here, mujhahid.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<mujhahid> give no.
<mujhahid> ih
<mujhahid> join
<mujhahid> rejgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk rs
<cfhowlett> mujhahid, stop it.  play somewhere else.
<mujhahid> y
<mujhahid> what happende
<mujhahid> i am not getting what is going on here
<mujhahid> csssssssssssssssssss kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkr
<cfhowlett> mujhahid, rude behavior gets you added to my special list of /ignored
<OpenSorce> I actually asked an Ubuntu question *grins and waves*
<cfhowlett> OpenSorce, as I understand it, (never done it), ssh to your machine, chroot? then run the upgrade
<ducasse> OpenSorce: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<mujhahid> how to install the windows with ubuntu
<OpenSorce> cfhowlett, so apt-get upgrade will update everything for me if I do that?
<OpenSorce> It's a media box that runs Kodi full time and I don't want to have to go in there and update it all the time.
<cfhowlett> OpenSorce ducasse is spot on: to get all available updates sudo apt full-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<mujhahid> whatsapp number?
<ducasse> OpenSorce: if you don't want to do it manually, install unattended-upgrades and configure it to install all updates automatically
<OpenSorce> cfhowlett, ducasse, thanks exactly what I needed :-)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! OpenSorce
<ducasse> OpenSorce: you will need to modify the unattended-upgrades config, or it will only install security patches automatically
<mujhahid> clear
<zomboy121> I actually decided on a live Windows 10 over Ubuntu today
<OpenSorce> ducasse, that's actually all I want. I'll manually do Kodi upgrades as it tends to be a little unstable sometimes. Your solution is perfect.
<zomboy121> But I'll probably discover restrictions and less thans and switch
<ducasse> OpenSorce: ok, then you should be set :) good luck :)
<mujhahid> 546435464564
<zomboy121> Switch back
<cfhowlett> zomboy121, windows support is in ##windows.  not supported here.
<OpenSorce> ducasse, thanks again :-)
<ducasse> OpenSorce: you're very welcome :)
<mujhahid> hindi
<zomboy121> Honestly it's my client it doesn't recognize - as a valid channel string character so i can't join off topic
<zomboy121> Don't feel like doing another client right now
<mujhahid_> what
<mujhahid_> is there any girl here
<ducasse> mujhahid_: can you please stop and keep to the topic?
<mujhahid_> what topic
<ducasse> mujhahid_: ubuntu technical support
<mujhahid_> what to do with that
<cfhowlett> ... as was explained to him earlier.
<ducasse> mujhahid_: ok, now you're just trolling. *plonk*
<mujhahid_> how to install whatsapp on ubuntu
<zomboy121> I don't think that's a supported app
<zomboy121> Think that's Android and Apple
<mujhahid_> then what to do
<zomboy121> Get better at texting
<mujhahid_> r u lady
<zomboy121> No
<zomboy121> That's not supported here
<mujhahid_> give your number
<zomboy121> That's not supported either
<mujhahid_> i am searching for a girl friend
<zomboy121> That's anti supported here
<mujhahid_> means
<cfhowlett> zomboy121, enough.  go play in a different channel or get and stay on topic.
<zomboy121> Okay
<jason__> Hey :D
<mujhahid_> brooooooooooooooo
<mujhahid_> from which place you are from
<jason__> Usa
<mujhahid_> hoooo then u migh thave gf
<jason__> Is anybody else using a Raspberry Pi?
<mujhahid_> give any girl friends number
<ArthyAndy> hi guys! I am looking for a way to get disk usage evolution overt time (month), we did not set up monitoring system so is there a way to do that from script or command?
<cfhowlett> jason__,  "... anyone ..." questions waste time/bandwidth.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications for actual answers.
<cfhowlett> ArthyAndy, sounds like a job for cron ...
<mujhahid_> this is not the chating site?
<jason__> Is there a forum for Actiona?
<ArthyAndy> Sorry my question was not clear, the problem is I need the disk usage evolution over months from december 2015 to december 2016 (it is a bit tricky). Do you have any idea?
<cfhowlett> ArthyAndy, paste usage?  seriously doubt it but ask ##linux
<Flannel> ArthyAndy: Without something recording the usage, there's really no way to put a history like that together after the fact, no.
<zomboy121> Goodnight
<ikevin> i'm switching from an hdd to a ssd drive, does dd is the correct tool to do the datas migration?
<EriC^^> ikevin: yeah you have to take into consideration the sizes
<EriC^^> clonezilla might be easier to work with
<Triffid_Hunter> ikevin: I'd resize2fs first, dd then resize2fs again.. you can skip first resize if the destination drive is definitely larger than the source
<MarcoP> anyone know how to persistant turn off mousepad on laptop?
<odigem> hi
<odigem> what kernel number in current release?
<Triffid_Hunter> MarcoP: xinput --disable "name of device", I have a shortcut in ~/.config/autostart/ to disable my laptop's clitoris because I never want to use it and it sometimes drifts
<bencc> is it possible to override the fonts for a specific app instance?
<bencc> like run libreoffice from the command line with custom fonts?
<Dolmen0> I don't believe so, but I could be wrong
<bencc> where is it defined that fonts are searched in ~/.fonts ?
<bencc> I probably can override it
<jonnyblaze> no
<MarcoP> thanks Triffid_Hunter
<MarcoP> Triffid_Hunter, how do i pull up name of device
<Triffid_Hunter> MarcoP: xinput list
<MarcoP> thanks
<MarcoP> is that persistant though Triffid_Hunter ?
<Triffid_Hunter> MarcoP: nope but you can make shortcuts in ~/.config/autostart that get run every time you log in
<Triffid_Hunter> MarcoP: eg I start redshift that way as well
<MarcoP> Triffid_Hunter, how do I make the short cut
<MarcoP> nice i have redshift too
<MarcoP> I want to do that persistantly as well
<Triffid_Hunter> MarcoP: maybe there's some there already you can copy.. I usually just punch something out by hand, echo $'[Desktop Entry]\nName=stick-fix\nExec=xinput --disable "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick"' >> ~/.config/autostart/stick-fix.desktop or so
<Triffid_Hunter> MarcoP: ubuntu might have a graphical thingy to do it, but I wouldn't know where to look for that
<MarcoP> thanks Triffid_Hunter
<MarcoP> is there supposed to be a setting called preferences on system settings
<emtk23> what is the best ubuntu like distro to put on an old laptop that had win xp
<jjkinas> i have never understood the partial upgrade ,  it wont let me update , should i do the partial upgrade ?
<poorUser> hi people! i have a strange problem, an usb hub is halted down with all its peripherals
<poorUser> [  101.214919] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: xHCI host not responding to stop endpoint command. [  101.214930] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Assuming host is dying, halting host. [  101.214985] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: HC died; cleaning up
<emtk23_> can i get help here on ubuntu based distros
<jonnyblaze> no
<emtk23_> what is the topic here any way
<emtk23_> i am a newbee
<darknight8273> so?
<darknight8273> emtk23, we all are ;)
<jonnyblaze> speak for yourself
<darknight8273> hehehe
<emtk23_> I want to get an idea about which ubuntu based distro i can put on old laptop running win xp
<darknight8273> when one starts thinking that he is a master , he stops learning ;)
<Dreaman> emtk23_  xubuntu
<darknight8273> any distro
<Dreaman> or lubuntu
<darknight8273> tune it down
<darknight8273> dont use gnome/kde
<darknight8273> shut down what is not required
<Dreaman> emtk23_ parameters old laptop
<Dreaman> is
<emtk23_> since this is old hardware, interested in something that work quite well, thanks for the suggestion
<Dreaman> xubuntu 16.04 lts
<Acid303> i use kubuntu on my old laptop
<emtk23_> 2gb ram, duo core intel , intergrated gpu
<Dreaman> emtk23_  xubuntu
<Acid303> xubuntu
<Dreaman> new 16.10
<Acid303> LTS
<emtk23_> thank you , will look at xubuntu
<darknight8273> emtk23, which intel?
<Dreaman> emtk23_  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-install-cinnamon-3-0-on-ubuntu
<Dreaman> see this
<emtk23_> intel celeron, 32mb intergrated memory
<Dreaman> ram is 32 mb
<Acid303> wich celeron is it exactly?
<darknight8273> celeron is weak man
<darknight8273> but you can get some good juice if you use fluxbox
<emtk23_> intel celeron M 2.80ghz
<darknight8273> http://fluxbox.org/
<Dreaman> emtk23_  just download xubuntu rufus program boot usb flash and install
<darknight8273> http://fluxbox.org/screenshots/screenshots_full/screenshot_zan.png
<emtk23_> thanks will try the xubuntu rufus program
<joci> hii
<william_8086xi> hi
<william_8086xi> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz (1.17GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.4 GiB Free) Swap: 7.7 GiB Total (7.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 51.6 GB / 490.1 GB (438.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Proce
<william_8086xi> ssor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 23h 49m 16s
<Dreaman> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (1,35GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,8 GiB Total (1,7 GiB Free) Swap: 9,1 GiB Total (9,1 GiB Free) • Storage: 132,0 GB / 969,5 GB (837,6 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4830] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control • Uptime: 1d 1h 25m 1s
<Dreaman> :)~
<joci> i know i know it a bit overquestionied issue,but... i use chrome for browsing and its bacome quite slow how could i speed it up?
<Kareemxx1> Hi
<Kareemxx1> is anybody here ?
<Kareemxx1> I need some help to fix my sudoers file
<Ben64> 1755 people including you
<joci> :D
<Kareemxx1> i get this msg every time I use sudo
<Kareemxx1> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 21 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 21 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<Kareemxx1> how can i fix it ?
<Kareemxx1> any idea ?
<Ben64> Kareemxx1: pastebin your sudoers file
<Ben64> also, tell us what you've done to it
<Kareemxx1> I cannot get access to the sudoers file
<ducasse> Kareemxx1: you have no root shell open?
<Kareemxx1> + my 14 years old brother missed it up
<Kareemxx1> I will submit a photo wait
<Kareemxx1> https://postimg.org/image/n7bkzoyen/
<Kareemxx1> here is the image
<Kareemxx1> I cannot use the terminal as root and I'm not able to change anything including apps and viewing
<Kareemxx1> he said he added a new line to the sudoers to include his account
<Ben64> boot in recovery mode and fix it
<Kareemxx1> I tried , doesn't work
<Ben64> yes it does
<Kareemxx1> Maybe i did wrong commands .. How would you fix it ?
<Ben64> i'd boot in recovery mode and fix it
<Kareemxx1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73864/how-to-modify-a-invalid-etc-sudoers-file-it-throws-out-an-error-and-not-allowi
<Kareemxx1> I tried evertthing on this link
<Ben64> cool, have you tried booting in recovery mode and fixing it
<Kareemxx1> when I write anything in grub command line it gives nothing
<Kareemxx1> How can I do it ?
<Ben64> step 1. boot in recovery mode               step 2. fix it
<Kareemxx1> I have to hold shift while booting to get into recovery mode , right ?
<Ben64> sometimes
<Kareemxx1> then wait to write in the command line ?
<Kareemxx1> what to write *
<Ben64> visudo probably
<Kareemxx1> okkay I will try it then I will text you back
<xangua> Just wanted to share that finally got suspend and light light like locker working in Lubuntu (no more black screen)
<cage_raphel> xangua, cool mate.. Good on ya!! :)
<xangua> Yeah, it's actually weird because only happens in this old laptop
<xangua> Any other recent computer I've tried both Xubuntu and Lubuntu suspend works OK
<xgui> ...
<xgui> ...
<xgui> ...
<xgui> ....
<aruns_> Hi.
<poorUser> people! i have a problem with an usb controller halting down, with all its peripherals connected too
<poorUser> how to restart the usb controller?
<sruli> how do i specify which dir to download to with "apt download" ?
<Dreaman> poorUser may be usb stick is problem
<poorUser_> Dreaman: it happens randomly with any usb device, rebooting works
<poorUser_> [   89.042544] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: xHCI host not responding to stop endpoint command. [   89.042567] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Assuming host is dying, halting host. [   89.042626] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: HC died; cleaning up
<poorUser_> SOLVED, or better WORKAROUNDED
<Guest11440> salut
<EriC^^> !fr | Guest11440
<ubottu> Guest11440: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MarcoP> has anyone had clam av say they had this virus in firefox and tor browser in ubunutu Win.Trojan.Toa-5370166
<blackflow> MarcoP: clamav checks firefox (sites it opens) at run time?
<MarcoP> not sure blackflow
<blackflow> MarcoP: well afaik it doesn't, so I'm confused by your question
<MarcoP> can ubuntu get a windows trojan?
<MarcoP> I did a scan with clamav
<MarcoP> manual scan
<blackflow> "get"? yes there are intrusion vectors where a trojan can be planted but whether it'll work, that's another question
<MarcoP> i wonder if this is a false positive or real...
<blackflow> you did a scan of what?
<MarcoP> the computer dude
<MarcoP> come on man
<MarcoP> you never did a AV scan?
<blackflow> you ran "clamav --scan-my-computer-dude" ?
<MarcoP> i did a scan on idiots on #ubuntu thats the scan i did
<blackflow> so that's what i'm asking you, WHAT did you scan, and WHERE did it report that trojan
<blackflow> alright then. good luck with that.
<MarcoP> all the files on the computer man
<MarcoP> i wasnt scanning my moms pussy
<blackflow> !ops MarcoP
<MarcoP> shit
<MarcoP> how dumb can you fucking be
<yao_ziyuan> i read about a 0-day attack affecting ubuntu 16.04 recently (http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/). does upgrading to 16.10 fix it?
<Ben64> yao_ziyuan: updating 16.04 will fix it
<yao_ziyuan> Ben64: cool
<yao_ziyuan> Ben64: do you suggest me installing 16.04 or 16.10?
<Ben64> 16.04
<yao_ziyuan> Ben64: why?
<Ben64> it's LTS
<yao_ziyuan> Ben64: my new desktop computer (XPS 8900, i7-6700K, 32G RAM, GTX960) has problems installing 16.04 (probably related to the GTX960 video card).
<yao_ziyuan> it can install 15.10 without problems or any special parameter. it can install 16.10 with the "nomodeset" parameter.
<yao_ziyuan> but for 16.04 i haven't found a parameter that can make the video card work.
<yao_ziyuan> if i install 16.04, at startup it will show a flashing window.
<yao_ziyuan> meaning the video card doesn't work.
<Ben64> ok then do whatever you want, why ask if you're hiding extra info
<circusanimation_> hi
<blackflow> Ben64: because it's post x-mass waste ppls time trollday Monday. :)
<Ben64> blackflow: yeah i should leave :)
<Guest53552> Hello
<yao_ziyuan> Ben64: thanks
<ben__> hello i need help installing a game on ubuntu
<ben__> i would like to install call of duty modern warefare is it possible to run on wine
<ben__> ??????????
<aruns_> Hi.
<aruns_> Attempting to install Godeb using https://floaternet.com/godeb but installation doesn't seem to have worked?
<aruns_> Can anyone advise?
<aruns_> Running Ubuntu 16.04.
<MonkeyDust> !fi godeb
<MonkeyDust> !find godeb
<ubottu> Found: golang-github-kylelemons-godebug-dev, golang-godebiancontrol-dev, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=godeb&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<aruns_> Hmm, that's not the same package.
<deiks> hi, i'm new with ubuntu desktop, and can't get to show real resolution for my displays. i tried nearly everything what i found but still unsuccessfull. I tried with cvt, xrandr, newmode, addmode, downloading driver from site, using 16.04 version, and graph is nvidia gt 610.. i'm using vga-0 and dvi-i-0 ports, and when add newmode i can see it under hdmi, and when try to use addmode sometimes i get BadName or sometimes it goes without 
<deiks> but still cant see desired resolution under display
<cage_raphel> deiks, do you have multiple monitors mate ?
<deiks> oh, yes
<deiks> double avalon 225-wt
<cage_raphel> deiks, pls try -----   xdpyinfo  | grep dimensions
<darknight8273> sup folks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<foption> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<alberto> Hello everyone
<paolo_> hi
<darknight8273> hello
<cage_raphel>  /join #sydney
<egsome> Hello, Where should I ask Wine ( Runningn windows programs on Linux ) related questions ?
<cfhowlett> !wine | egsome
<ubottu> egsome: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<egsome> Thanks a lot
<Jera> Hi! I have a question about running commands on startup if anyone can help…
<Jera> I want to run a command to have a VNC server running for remote login before any user logs in on a headless machine. I'm using x11vnc and can manually start it as root once I've logged in, but I can't work out how to have it run at startup automatically!
<Jera> any help much appreciated
<ioria> Jera have you seen this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Have_x11vnc_start_automatically_via_systemd_in_any_environment_.28Vivid.2B-.29
<Jera> OMG, I havn’t seen that! I’ll give it a go now, thanks so much!
<ioria> good luck
<yao_ziyuan> just tried ubuntu 16.10 on a laptop. it still hasn't fixed that bug: removing a file from a mobile hard disk won't make it show up in Trash.
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  you can report it as a !bug
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  there used to be 'ubuntu brainstorm', not sure if something similar exists now
<egsome> Sorry, I couldn't find help in #winehq, so, can try asking here ?
<MonkeyDust> egsome  let's hear it, in one line
<ubuntu-mate> /
<myraft> Bashing-om,  u there ?
<myraft> tomreyn, u there ?
<Jera> ioria, that seems to have done the trick, thanks muchly!
<tomreyn> myraft: i am
<MonkeyDust> \o/ tomreyn is in the building
<egsome> MonkeyDust, Thanks. Simply can't get a windows program ( flashing tool ) to communicate with the USB connected device. And sure it is working if running normally on windows. But, Through wine, it can't find the device.
<tomreyn> :-P
<tomreyn> myraft: i assume the backup is done?
<tomreyn> i.e. the tar command exited without error. "ls -lh /mnt/" should hint on it.
<myraft> tomreyn, good morning. got live USB and got the backup done from last nite. Now have booted using USB and trying installation "alongside" Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS" - hoping to save some of the existing
<tomreyn> myraft: hmm, your old installation had everythiong on a single partition. If you install into this while keeping files in place, you may not end up with a clean system. I've not ever done this, though, so I'm not sure how this actually behaves, what is cleaned up automatically and what is kept.
<yao_ziyuan> what will be the next LTS after 16.04?
<tomreyn> yao_ziyuan: 18.04 lts. it's a 2-year release cycle for lts
<yao_ziyuan> i see
<myraft> tomreyn, not sure either. doing it this way it is spinning a wheel for 9 mins now.
<yao_ziyuan> so 16.04.1 is my wish, only if i can make it install on my xps 8900.
<tomreyn> myraft: also i read in the scroll back that bashing-om had offered (?) to go over his approach of fixing up your existing installation without reinstalling.
<tomreyn> myraft: so the installation is already running?
<tomreyn> egsome: flashing through wine is not a good idea. use freedos.
<myraft> tomreyn, you are right that he had offered, but it was 2 AM and we were both tired. Not sure how to "fix" the installation. I am hoping installing alongside might save the old files
<myraft> tomreyn, installation is running - not sure working. It is spinning the first screen for 13 mins now.
<egsome> tomreyn, didn't think about it, did You try it recently ? last time for me was some years ago.
<tomreyn> myraft: yes it should. i'm just wondering whether it will actually keep more than it should, like those broken packages.
<tomreyn> myraft: what does this screen say?
<myraft> tomreyn, this is the 2nd screen. Says "install Ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS alongside Ubuntu 16.04.1" Select drives is an option and show /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 - hidden
<tomreyn> egsome: a year ago roughly. i tend to attach an external disk with windows 10 on it nowadays when i have to work with hardware which no linux compatible firmware update mechanisms are available for.
<tomreyn> myraft: both sda1 and sda2 are hidden?
<myraft> tomreyn,  no /dev/sda1 (ext4) is not hidden.
<tomreyn> myraft: i'll spin up a VM to see what you see, should not take long.
<egsome> tomreyn, Actually I have dual boot with Windows 10 right now, but love to stay inside Ubuntu, Windows is really annoying me !
<myraft> tomreyn, that is quite a bit of effort to help a complete stranger. Thanks.
<egsome> tomreyn, Downloading FreeDOS, hope to get something working, maybe through VirtualBox.
<myraft> tomreyn, two button options were "back" and "install now". After clicking install now, now watching spinning wheel for about 20 mins
<Skankhuntfourty2> hi i am runinng Ubuntu version 14 and i am going to conenct a windows and a raspberry pi to my wlan
<Skankhuntfourty2> the rpi will run rasbian can i somehow controll the rasbian computer rpi from ubuntu?
<Skankhuntfourty2> like can i remotre cotnroll?
<Skankhuntfourty2> as if i pluggedin a keybaord mouse ands sreen into rpi?
<Skankhuntfourty2> no?
<myraft> tomreyn, got something. Caught a prompt
<Skankhuntfourty2> myraft tomreyn ?
<Skankhuntfourty2> this is like an aditional thing i need to controll the remote system?
<Skankhuntfourty2> if so i will google and emudetcate myself on the subjects
<myraft> tomreyn, says "if you continue, the changes listed below will be written disk.
<kk4ewt> Skankhuntfourty2,  yes either via ssh or vnc
<tomreyn> myraft: 20m without indication of progress or of wehat it was doing is VERY long, this seems wrong. i'm still fighting with bringing up this VM here.
<egsome> tomreyn, Weird thing just happened !! Avast detected a Trojan inside the FreeDOS ISO file !
<BluesKaj> egsome, lots of false positives with linux versions of windows antivirus
<myraft> tomreyn, the partition tables of the following devices change SCSI. The following partitions are going to be formatted : partition #6 of SCSI 1(0,0,0) (sda) as ext4 partition #5 of SCSI (0.0.0) as swap
<myraft> tomreyn, option buttons are "go back" or "continue"
<tomreyn> myraft: if you'll foprmat partitions you'll loose data, that's NOT what you want.
<myraft> copy that
<tomreyn> egsome: if you got freedos from an untrusted location get it from a trusted location instead. but freedos support is not here in #ubuntu.
<tomreyn> myraft: see if there's a way to just install without formatting
<myraft> tomreyn, not sure - that is what I am trying to figure out.
<myraft> tomreyn, might as well hit the "go back" button and try again.
<tomreyn> yes if those are your only options, you'll need to
<tomreyn> those -> "back" and "continue"
<myraft> tomreyn, installation type options (abbreviated) : "erase Ubuntu 16.04 and reinstall", "Install ubuntu 16.04 alongside 16.04", "erase disk and install ubuntu" , "someting else"
<myraft> that is why I chose install alongside.
<tomreyn> myraft: i agree, this sounds like the right option. but not if it then formats your existing sda1 partition. maybe the best approach is this: you resize your existing sda1 partition using gparted (exit installer, then look for the partitioning utility), then reboot into the installer again and do a fresh installation on a new partition.
<myraft> tomreyn, so I selected "something else".  How about create a new partition table and install there ?
<Peppernrino> woot
<Peppernrino> Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Peppernrino>   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Peppernrino> why for? :(
<sruli> Peppernrino: you internet connection maybe? works fine for me
<Peppernrino> it through a vps
<Peppernrino> i have a bit at the start of the script: echo "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" >> /etc/network/interface
<sruli> Peppernrino: maybe something with the dns on it, try pinging ubuntu.com from it
<Peppernrino> so it shouldn't be dns
<tomreyn> myraft: you have a single partition table per disk. if you create a new partition table, it overwrites the old, and you loose your existing partition. do not try to change your partitions using the installer, but return to the live system (exit installer) and use gparted from there.
<Peppernrino> pings google fine
<myraft> tomreyn,  ok doing it now.
<Peppernrino> pings ubuntu fine
<sruli> can u ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sruli> i am able to ping it using 8.8.8.8
<tomreyn> myraft: on the ubuntu live system, click on the top left icon, then enter: gparted
<Peppernrino> 8.8.8.8 is google dns
<myraft> tomreyn, got gparted up
<tomreyn> myraft: can you take a screenshot of it and share?
<myraft> tomreyn, here u go : http://imgur.com/a/uzVoC
<myraft> tomreyn, here u go : http://imgur.com/a/uzVoC - any ideas ?
<tomreyn> myraft: sorry, I got sidetracked. okay, so since sda1 is almost full, shrinking it is not going to hlep us much.
<tomreyn> myraft: we can, however, delete sda2 + sda5, this will free 20 GB, which is enough for a new installation
<tomreyn> you could then have a second linux installation next to the old one, and without touching its data.
<myraft> tomreyn, deleting /sda2 and sda5
<tomreyn> myraft: this will allow you to access and copy data from the old installation form a (graphical) file browser after installation. i think it's a good way to go.
<Skankhuntfourty2> kk4ewt ty
<myraft> tomreyn, please take a look at this http://imgur.com/a/uzVoC ( image 3)
<tomreyn> myraft: actually remove this "New partition #1", make it "unallocated space"
<tomreyn> or just "unallocated"
<tomreyn> myraft: once that's done, reboot (again into the live / installer usb), start installer, install into unparititoned space.
<wookie_> Can someone help me figure out how to install the drivers necessary to use my Archer T2UH AC 600 usb wifi adapter?  I couldn't figure it out yesterday
<myraft> tomreyn, take a quick glance at during and after. I am restarted
<myraft> anything else to do before I restart
<tomreyn> myraft: no, i don't think there is anything else
<myraft> tomreyn, do I need to change "Flags" boot from sda1 to sda2
<tomreyn> myraft: the installer will do it. but you can actually remove the one from sda1, this may help the installer ignore this one.
<myraft> too late - restartee
<myraft> too late - restarted
<tomreyn> myraft: okay should be fine
<myraft> tomreyn, critical part . please take a look at this http://imgur.com/a/uzVoC
<myraft> I have removed old images to ensure u see where I am
<tomreyn> myraft: "something else" then
<myraft> tomreyn, on somehing else
<myraft> i selected /sda2
<myraft> gives me option of edit partition , is this where I do /root and /swap ?
<tomreyn> myraft: hmm sda2 should be removed. are you able to remove it now?
<tomreyn> myraft: you should only have sda1 and free space there
<noone32> hi how can I use dedicated GPU instead of intel?
<myraft> tomreyn, check out the new image I uploaded to : http://imgur.com/a/uzVoC
<noone32> output of lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ledeni> wookie_, once you plug in usb wifi adapter what tell 'lsusb'
<noone32> but i also see 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<darknight2324> noone32: u'll have to enable nvidia modules in the kernel
<noone32> darknight2324: how?
<tomreyn> myraft: you have 2 storage devices attached, disk sda has 138.3 GB capacity. disk sdb has 21.8 GB capacity. are we sure that sda is the internal hard disk / SSD we want to install to?
<myraft> tomreyn, I selectted /sda2 and started installation .
<myraft> :)
<tomreyn> myraft: ok, good luck.- :)
<tomreyn> myraft: my next question would have been why there is data stored on sdb2.
<tomreyn> sorry sda2
<noone32> anyone?
<TZAnolo> noone32 is your system a NVIDIA OPTIMUS
<noone32> no, it is a geforce
<ledeni> TZAnolo, it is
<noone32> no it is geforce
<TZAnolo> sorry, I really dont know how.
<noone32> uh
<noone32> how can i enable them?
<tomreyn> noone32: axxording to http://askubuntu.com/questions/661922/how-am-i-supposed-to-use-nvidia-prime/661924#661924 you need to: sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime
<tomreyn> noone32: but dont turn to me if this breaks your grpahical output, i don't feel like debugging nvidia today.
<noone32> i've just installed it with run file from nvidia website
<tomreyn> that's probably a good approach to break things.
<noone32> why?
<noone32> it is the official one
<BluesKaj> TZAnolo, sudo lshw -C video, do you see 2 dispalys listed?
<tomreyn> because those driver installers you can download from nvidias website are often not well integrated with ubuntu and tend to break on kernel updates.
<noone32> hmm
<tomreyn> but i don't really have first hand experience, this is just an observation based on previous chats here.
<BluesKaj> noone32,  sudo lshw -C video, do you see 2 dispalys listed?
<tomreyn> myraft: how are you coming?
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I am running Ubuntu 16.04, what is the best way to perform a virus scan?
<aruns> As our company website, made using WordPress, seems to have been infected.
<noone32> BluesKaj: yep
<aruns> And I merely want to rule out the possibility of my laptop being compromised.
<aruns> As I have edited blog articles on the company website using this laptop.
<kk4ewt> aruns, clamav
<aruns> kk4ewt: Ah, I've already installed that.
<aruns> Just wondered if that's the best command line utility I can use for Ubuntu.
<caliculk> Hm, so my VPS company finally performed the upgrade and I was able to do a "do-release-upgrade" but now when rebooting my vps, the server hangs every boot with what appears to be be trying to perform fsck on every boot. I can't be sure, but it just states "/dev/vda1: clean a/b files, x/y blocks" and then just sits there for a while (longer then 30 seconds, so far it has been a few minutes).
<BluesKaj> noone32, can you pastebin the output?
<caliculk> Is there any way to bypass this with minimal boot up access to the machine?
<noone32> sure
<kk4ewt> aruns,  also look up the virus that the wordpress site is populating
<noone32> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/vPniCyD0
<kk4ewt> aruns,  that tells me the admin of the wordpress site has not been keeping it updated
<BluesKaj> noone32, you should be using the nvidia-prime driver from the ubuntu repos, not the driver from bvidi's website..they're numbered the same but their kernel modules don't get upgraded by apt/dpkg when needed
<BluesKaj> bvidi's=nvidia's
<noone32> hmm, let me check :P
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta leave for a20mins or so....freezing rain emergency
<wookie_> ledeni, sorry I didn't see your message.  It says Bus 003 Device 004: ID 148f:761a Ralink Technology, Corp.
<noone32> aww :D
<noone32> and what is the correct number of nvidia-*number* package for 740M?
<Bruno_BSC> Sdasadad
<Bruno_BSC> sorry
<noone32> WAT? keyboard testing?
<myraft> tomreyn, got the installation - shows another drive with the data in there
<myraft> tomreyn, thanks man
<tomreyn> myraft: very well. now your new installation only has those 20 GB, which is not much. you'll best backup any data you still need to the new installation (as much as fits) or to a usb attached disk. and then you install and start gparted again and remove sda1, then create a new ext4 file system there and make it usable form your new installation.
<myraft> ok
<tomreyn> myraft: you will run into permission errors while accessing most directories on sda1. you can still do so as root, though. you could start the nautilus file browser from a temrinal using sudo to achieve this; sudo nautilus /mnt
<myraft> tomreyn, how do I get the other drive to mount on bootup
<myraft> right now I had to click from nautilus to mount
<noone32> how can I run nvidia prime?
<tomreyn> caliculk: fsck during boot is entirely normal, that's a standard approach for the root file system.
<caliculk> tomreyn yeah, but it shouldn't take 10 minutes, should it?
<caliculk> I was able to install Ubuntu 16.04 via CD, and it boots fine, but, in my experience I have never had it happen on every boot.
<tomreyn> caliculk: no. and it doesn't, fsck already exited based on the output you posted. something else must be hanging.
<tomreyn> caliculk: try an emergency boot, this might provide a better clue
<tomreyn> i mean recovery
<caliculk> Well, it's already blown away. :)
<caliculk> If it does it again after this next dist-upgrade, I will give it a go though
<wookie_> Since I can't get the drivers to install on my Archer T2UH AC 600 wireless adapter, can someone recommend a usb wireless adapter that is plug and play for 14.04 or 16.04
<aruns> Is there a decent command line virus scanner for Ubuntu?
<ur0> ClamAV?
<aruns> I am using Clamscan but it keeps on reporting too many false negatives.
<aruns> Yeah.
<aruns> I have tried Clam but too many false positives.
<ioria> wookie_,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/726569/tp-link-ac600-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-x64
<wookie_> ioria, I tried to go through so many of those forums posts yesterday and this morning.  I still can't get it to work.  If you would like to help me figure this out I would appreciate it though.
<ioria> wookie_, you mean you tried to build that driver from git and it does not work ?
<wookie_> ioria, correct.
<tomreyn> myraft: mkdir -p $HOME/sda1; sudo cp -p /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig; blkid /dev/sda1 | cut -d' ' -f2 | tr -d '"' | xargs -i echo '{}' $HOME/sda1 ext4 user,users 0 2 | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab >/dev/null
<ioria> wookie_,  the pciid is correct ? 148f:761a
<wookie_> ioria, yes
<myraft> tomreyn, thanks
<ioria> wookie_,  are you on trusty or xenial ?
<wookie_> ioria, trusty 14.04
<wookie_> ioria, I can show you the errors I am getting if you would like
<ioria> wookie_,  yes
<tomreyn> myraft: this will make sda1 available at sda1/ inside your home directory on next boot, or when you run: mount $HOME/sda1
<wookie_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23688481/
<OerHeks> wookie_, some few hours back you asked for changing the kernel from lowlatency to generic, did you change?
<wookie_> OerHeks, I tried it, but when I switch kernels I don't have any access to internet
<wookie_> OerHeks, even when I plug in ethernet I have no internet
<ioria> wookie_,  it build for me ...
<ioria> *s
<wookie_> ioria, Did you read my ubuntu paste?
<ioria> wookie_,  uname -r ?
<ioria> wookie_,  a moment, please (only two hands :þ)
<wookie_> ioria, 3.16.0-031600-lowlatency
<ioria> ho, now it's clear
<wookie_> ioria, Thanks for taking the time to help me.
<ioria> wookie_, i don't think you can use that kernel anymore
<ioria> wookie_,  you need to upgrade to xenial HWE
<wookie_> ioria, so I have to update to 16.04?
<ioria> wookie_,  no,  if you don't want ... just the kernel and xorg
<ioria> wookie_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> wookie_,  this part : sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial  etc. etc ...
<wookie_> ioria, so the one under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - Trusty tahr?
<ioria> wookie_,  yes, you're trusty , right ?
<wookie_> ioria, how do I verify I am trusty?  I am pretty sure I am trusty
<ioria> wookie_,   cat /etc/issue
<wookie_> ioria, it says "Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l"
<ioria> wookie_,   ok, may i ask you why you're using 3.16.0-031600-lowlatency ?
<wookie_> ioria, I was trying to figure out a kernel that would work with the drivers, so for some reason I installed the lowlatency instead of the generic.  I'm a noob :P
<ioria> wookie_,   can you paste  ls /boot ?
<wookie_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23688546/
<ioria> wookie_,   ok, you can remove the 3.16 ans use 3.13.106 (that is updated) or you can upgrade to the xenial hwe
<wookie_> ioria, Which is the easiest?
<ioria> wookie_, you manually installed  3.16 for what purpose exactly ?
<wookie_> ioria, to try and get the drivers for the Archer T2UH to work
<myraft> tomreyn, after running updates , I can't see 130 GB drive. I can see it in GParted
<ikonia> this all sounds a bit slapdash wookie_
<hamid> hello
<ioria> wookie_,  then not useful :þ
<ikonia> eg: the LL kernel....who really needs that
<wookie_> ioria, I agree.  Should i I just install the xenial kernel?
<ioria> wookie_,  why not ?
<wookie_> ioria, so I guess I just do "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial "?
<ioria> wookie_,  yes, but reboot your machine with the 3.13.106
<wookie_> ioria, ok brb
<ioria> oh, i hope it's not using amd
<tomreyn> myraft: which one was the 130 GB drive again? sda1?
<myraft> tomreyn, yeah that was the one where all the documents etc was
<tomreyn> myraft: so your old linux installation, right
<myraft> I don't mind deleting it... since I think I ahvee a back
<myraft> correct
<tomreyn> myraft: is it not mounted in ~/sda1 ?
<myraft> tomreyn,  not that I can see
<wookie_> ioria, say a prayer. Here we go
<tomreyn> myraft: nautilus ~/sda1
<ioria> wookie_,  what video card do you have ?
<tomreyn> myraft: ^ type this in a terminal
<myraft> tomreyn, Unable to find the requested file.
<myraft> It was there on the first bootup, then run updates and now it is gone. i can see it on gparted
<wookie_> ioria, how do I find out?
<myraft> brb
<ioria> wookie_,   lspci | grep VGA
<myraft> tomreyn, brb
<wookie_> ioria, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8550G]
<ioria> wookie_,   stop, then
<ioria> wookie_,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A2 | grep driver
<wookie_> ioria, Kernel driver in use: radeon
<ioria> wookie_,   the point is that on the xenial hwe you can't use proprietary amd (fglrx)
<ledeni>  wookie_,  what is  lspci | grep Wireless
<wookie_> ioria, ah ok.  I understand
<ioria> wookie_,   you can only use radeon, if for you is ok, go on
<john_rambo> I am trying to create a DIVX disk .... I am using DEVEDE ....After adding the files when I click forward nothing happens
<noone33> well, I 've installee nvidia-current and now I get black screen, I can't even start lightdm from tty
<wookie_> ioria, 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<tomreyn> myraft: mount ~/sda1
<ioria> wookie_,   that was asked by ledeni , don't know for what purpose
<wookie_> oh
<wookie_> whoops
<noone33> now I think i have to reinstall the previous driver
<wookie_> ledeni, 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<wookie_> ioria, so if I am sticking with 3.13
<ledeni> ioria, wookie_ try to install driver for
<ioria> ledeni, he was struggling with a usb adapter ...
<wookie_> ioria, I'm trying to make the drivers now
<wookie_> ioria, looks like a lot of strange errors though
<captainNoob> hi good fellows
<curlyears> heigh hough
<captainNoob> after few hours i cant find ansawer to my question
<wookie_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23688640/   I guess I am ready for "make install"
<captainNoob> right now, im chaigin windows servers to ubuntu ones
<ioria> wookie_,   yep
<captainNoob> but i cant seem to find any other s/w option than iscsi
<curlyears> I am trying to install a 3D CAD package, and the installl  runs into a line that emits:  Can't open directory <whatever> access denied.    Weird thing is, I am running it in sudo
<captainNoob> like even ata over ethernet, or plain nfs
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. running ubuntu 14 and i just installed ispconfig and whatever.. Setup a few sites but when i am trying to run it, javascript doesn't seem to be loading
<ikonia> captainNoob: what are you talking about
<ikonia> captainNoob: just ask a question
<Prelude2004c> is there something i can do to enable javascript on server ? i am running apachd2
<Prelude2004c> is there something i can do to enable javascript on server ? i am running apache2
<ikonia> Prelude2004c: ispconfig = unsupported
<ikonia> Prelude2004c: javascript is client side
<Prelude2004c> i would think so.. very odd... two computers are doing the same thing :(
<wookie_> ioria, if I restart my computer, how do I make it load the currently kernel as default?
<ikonia> Prelude2004c: you would think so what ?
<ioria> wookie_,   removing the 316 one ... but first test your dongle, i'd say
<ioria> wookie_,   you need to reboot on the 3.13.106 of couse
<wookie_> ioria, ok
<wookie_> ioria, ill be right back then
<ioria> oki
<captainNoob> ansawering to ikonia: i cant seem to find any plain standard than iscsi
<ikonia> captainNoob: standard for what ?
<anders__> Can I check if my inxtallation uses hardware or software rendering?
<ikonia> captainNoob: iscsi isn't a standard
<ikonia> captainNoob: unless I'm not understanding what you're asking
<captainNoob> i got job to move to light terminals
<captainNoob> means no hdd
<ikonia> captainNoob: ok ?
<captainNoob> and im being forced to iscsi quite, couse i dont see option of mounting like /var on nfs share
<ikonia> captainNoob: are you asking for options to make diskless clients ?
<captainNoob> i quite dont understand why remote install is limited to such wierd way\
<ikonia> captainNoob: what ?
<captainNoob> ok... lets say i have 100 machines
<captainNoob> each of them require me now to manualny fix fstab and make new nfs connections
<captainNoob> including time to setup them
<ikonia> that seems a very bad idea
<wookie_> ioria, IT WORKS!!!!
<captainNoob> any better one?
<ikonia> captainNoob: are your machines diskless installs or do you just want /var to be on a remote server ?
<captainNoob> if my problem was var on remote i wouldnt even bother thinking
<ioria> wookie_, how is going ?
<ikonia> captainNoob: you'd be really helpful if you could answer the question I ask rather than a random comment
<wookie_> ioria, it seems to be working well
<ikonia> captainNoob: are your machines diskless installs or do you just want /var to be on a remote server ?
<ioria> wookie_, ok
<captainNoob> like i said, all machine are diskless other than SAN providing pxe
<ikonia> captainNoob: san providing PXE ?
<ikonia> SAN is a disk device, not a pxe device
<ikonia> captainNoob: are you trying to make full diskless installs ?
<wookie_> ioria, how do I remove the 3.16 kernels from my grub menu?  I would like for ubuntu to use this kernel as default now
<ikonia> or are you using remote LUNS from a san
<ioria> wookie_,  uname -r ?
<wookie_> ioria, 3.13.0-106-generic
<captainNoob> no, no luna for boot, plain dhcp and tftp
<ikonia> no luna for boot ?
<captainNoob> i ust lost hope getting any help here, its helpdestk
<ioria> wookie_,  can you paste dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ^ii
<ikonia> captainNoob: you're not getting help because you're not actually stating a problem
<anders__> The ssd disk I am booting from is so slow, can I check if it uses usb 3 or not?
<ikonia> anders__: usb = slow
<ikonia> anders__: so don't expect anywhere near SSD performance from the disk on the end
<anders__> Even usb 3?
<ikonia> anders__: yes
<anders__> Its a usb SSD
<anders__> oh, ok
<anders__> Hm, there is a card reader on the computer, can I boot up from the card reader?
<wookie_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23688788/
<ikonia> anders__: depends on your bios
<anders__> I am not sure I can find the card inside that drive however, its kind of sealed
<ioria> wookie_,  first   sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic
<Sean_McG> is there a good hardware support channel on freenode?
<ikonia> ##hardware
<Sean_McG> cool
<wookie_> ioria, done
<ioria> wookie_,  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic
<wookie_> ioria, shouldn't I remove the 3.16 low latency first?
<ioria> wookie_,  after that, yes but you just need 2 kern (106, and 101)
<anders__> If I install ubuntu alongside windows 10, it will be llke a large file with the linux fs?
<ioria> wookie_,  49 not needed
<wookie_> ok I just did the one you said, I didn't do the 3.16 low latency yet
<ikonia> anders__: no, it will be a partition
<ikonia> !install | anders__
<ubottu> anders__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sasser> dont dual boot just scrap windows
<ikonia> sasser: he can dual boot if he wants
<ikonia> some people need windows
<sasser> for
<ikonia> for what ?
<wookie_> sasser, Some video-games.  Some programs are better on Windows and are easier to install on windows.
<sasser> use wine if you have to
<ikonia> wine is not a solution
<sasser> been 100 percent windows free for like 2 years now, not long but its a good start
<sasser> :)
<ikonia> sasser: bully for you - not everyone can do that
<ikonia> sasser: people have different needs and requirements
<sasser> when i get on windows i about puke
<ikonia> sasser: then you're stupid
<wookie_> ioria, should i do sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-031600-lowlatency
<sasser> maybe
<ikonia> if using an operating system makes you puke
<ioria> wookie_,  49 removed ?
<ikonia> sasser: you understand it's not 1999 - it's not "cool" to just slam microsoft products ?
<anders__> Isnt installing alongside windows 10 meaning that it will share the fs with win10
<ikonia> it's not a badge of honour
<sasser> the imagary, words, everything about win32 makes me puke
<sasser> windows ruined my life i will bash it all i want
<ikonia> sasser: not in this channel you won't please.
<sky_> im still tied to windows for engineering applications... in a VM at the least
<sasser> this is ubuntu chat after all
<ikonia> sasser: this is ubuntu support
<wookie_> ioria, yes 49 is gone now
<BluesKaj> ubuntu support chat
<ioria> wookie_,  how did you install the   3.16.0-031600-lowlatency   kernel ?
<wookie_> ioria, ugh. I can't remember.  I think I used dkpg somehow
<ioria> wookie_,  ok, lets try    sudo pat-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-031600-lowlatency     and keep an eye on errors
<ioria> *apt
<sasser> ubuntu is knowledge, windows is we will break into your house if you inspect kernel32
<wookie_> ioria, all done
<ioria> wookie_,  sudo update-grub
<kang0> Where's blackknight
<wookie_> ioria, all done
<lugarius> sasser: I am windows free since I was 12, I am 18 now
<ioria> wookie_, ok bookmark this page, 'cause when your kern will be updated, you'll need to rebuild the module
<wookie_> ioria, I bookmarked it
<ioria> wookie_, ok
<wookie_> ioria, am I all set now? :)
<ioria> wookie_, guess so
<wookie_> ioria, I appreciate the time you took to help me.  Us newbies really have a hard time sometimes
<ioria> wookie_, no proble, you wlcm
<lugarius> Windows is caner for freedom
<wookie_> ioria, Is there a way I can test the performance between this new wifi adapter and my old built in wifi adapter?
<ioria> !info wavemon trusty | wookie_
<ubottu> wookie_: wavemon (source: wavemon): Wireless Device Monitoring Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.6-2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 141 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<myraft> tomreyn, had to drop out for a bit. Tried sudo mount ~/sda1 , says can't fine /home/<USER>/sda1 in /etc/fstab
<yuken> myraft, forgive me if I missed anything, but what he is looking for is /dev/sda1, most likely
<yuken> not ~/sda1, which points to /home/user/sda1
<linux769> hello, was hoping to get some help with mdadm / Linux raid
<myraft> yuken, thanks that is what i figured. But getting the same eror. I am now modifying /etc/fstab with the UUID
<linux769> i originally built my raid using the whole disk (no partitions). I have a drive that has failed and need to replace it. But all the instructions on found online show how to replace using partitions
<yuken> I have no clue how to help there :p. SOmeone else should get to you, hopefully.
<linux769> do I have to do anything to prep my new disk before adding?
<ikonia> linux769: you just replace the partition with the device
<tomreyn> myraft: we placed an entry in your /etc/fstab earlier which was intended to enable you to mount /dev/sda1 (referenced by its block device uuid) to ~/sda1/
<linux769> ikonia: like this? mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdc
<tomreyn> ...using the mount ~/sda1 command
<ikonia> linux769: if it's set, yes
<linux769> ikonia: what do you mean by if it is set?
<ikonia> linux769: if thats the right meta device and the right physical device and you've removed the failed disk from the array
<linux769> ikonia: ahh ok
<linux769> ikonia: is it possible to partition this drive and add it that way? or can you not mix whole device with partitions? I ask because I plan to replace all the drives with bigger drives (this replacement is larger)
<myraft> tomreyn, not quite. I missed the line that was supposed to it (which I found scrolling back).
<myraft> tomreyn, I see u sent this - mkdir -p $HOME/sda1; sudo cp -p /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig; blkid /dev/sda1 | cut -d' ' -f2 | tr -d '"' | xargs -i echo '{}' $HOME/sda1 ext4 user,users 0 2 | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab >/dev/null, but I missed it.
<tomreyn> myraft: correct, that's it.
<myraft> infact I copied it down, but the sysetm was running upgrades and rebooted without doing it.
<tomreyn> all by itself!
<tomreyn> :-P
<myraft> tomreyn, nah all by my me not paying attention.
<ikonia> linux769: you could partition it
<linux769> ikonia: so its ok to mix. Awesome. Thanks so much for your help ikonia.
<myraft_> tomreyn, I am now connected from the newly built machine
<myraft_> that way I don't ahve to go back and forth
<wookie_> ioria, Is the bit-rate listed in wavemon the speed of the connection? I'm assuming that is what that means
<bebe> anyone know which program uses this icon ?? http://i.imgur.com/2cvfrMK.jpg
<ioria> wookie_,  you can see that in iwconfig, iirc
<tomreyn> myraft_: that's a good plan. you can also use pastebinit now and just copy and paste the urls
<myraft_> tomreyn, this is what the URL for gparted is ; http://imgur.com/a/jJSzE
<tomreyn> ...and commands (in the other direction)
<wookie_> ioria, ah I see, so thats probably the max speed the card can handle right?
<tomreyn> myraft_: ok. are you still trying to access the old disk or does it work now?
<ioria> wookie_,  well not a wifi expert, maybe ask in #networking
<myraft_> tomreyn, tyring to access the old disk
<lloydng> hello, newbie ubuntu user here
<tomreyn> myraft_: have you run the long line with commands you quoted above?
<ioria> wookie_,   this is a good link https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-wireless-network-speed-signal-strength.html
<tomreyn> myraft_: if you haven't or prefer not to, you can try to just start nautilus and look at which disks it shows. you may be able to mount it this way.
<myraft_> tomreyn, was about to. nautilus does not show it. fstab has no reference to it.
<lloydng> is there a filipino here?
<lloydng> or chinese maybe?
<myraft_> tomreyn, what to do from here ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: sorry. can i see a screenshot of nautilus?
<myraft_> tomreyn, here
<deiks> hi, need help about changing resolution for double displays, i've tried adding with xrandr, newmode, addmode, additonal modules, installation pack from website, but still unsucessfully.
<tomreyn> myraft_: where?
<myraft_> http://imgur.com/a/jJSzE
<myraft_> tomreyn, http://imgur.com/a/jJSzE
<deiks> sometimes i get BadName when adding mode and sometimes it's ok. but still can't see proper resolution in display
<tomreyn> mycraft: okay, i'm convinced, sorry. when you click on 'Home' there, then on sda1, what do you see?
<tomreyn> mycraft: Home on the left column, with the house icon
<myraft_> tomreyn, home image uploaded
<tomreyn> myraft_: thanks. hmm looks like this sda1 directory was not created or is not showing there.
<deiks> also getting that display is urecognized while in "Display"
<tomreyn> myraft_: can you do this on a terminal: ls -la ~/sda1/
<myraft_> tomreyn, can I change fstab to do it something like this
<myraft_> tomreyn, says no such file or directory
<tomreyn> myraft_: if you ran the command you quoted earlier (i dont think you ever said you did) it should be there
<tomreyn> *Never
<myraft_> tomreyn, I did not run the command. That was a mistake on my part
<tomreyn> myraft_: ok. well, run it now?
<L30> HI
<L30> friends u speak spanish?
<L30> need u help
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<myraft_> tomreyn, you said you would prefer that I don't. Sure I will run it now. but in mind fstab has changed has no reference to  old . What I am trying now is this : http://imgur.com/a/jJSzE
<L30> thanks
<myraft_> tomreyn, ran the command and now it shows ~/sda1 . Please note 0 files
<tomreyn> myraft_: you are right, i said so, sorry. it's good that you ran it now, though, since it didn't work without. please run this now: mount ~/sda1/; ls -la ~/sda1/
<tomreyn> myraft_: does it show the files now? if so, nautilus should also show them now
<chinmay_> 12
<myraft_> tomreyn, it does , it does
<tomreyn> myraft_: and those will be available after reboot, too
<tomreyn> myraft_: what we setup earlier with the long command line is that /dev/sda1 (referenced by its block device UUID rather than the name "/dev/sda1" - which could under some situations point elsewhere) is mounted to /home/<yourusername>/sda1 automatically on boot.
<boodllebat> should i let ubuntu choose partition alongside my windows or i should give partition manually ?
<r4t0n3rd> br?
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, which windows version?
<leaftype> boodllebat, ubuntu does a fairly sane setup, so it's not bad to trust them in partitioning
<myraft_> tomreyn, thanks - will take it from here. YOU HAVE BEEN AN AWSOME SPORT !
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: 10
<r4t0n3rd> puta
<r4t0n3rd> fuck
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: bought a new system so was configuring it for work and stuff
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | boodllebat
<ubottu> boodllebat: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: yes it has UEFI and i sucessfully managed to boot up installer and stuff
<boodllebat> leaftype: i have 16gigs of ram , what will be the swap size choosen by default installer , i gave installer free space of about 240 gigs
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, make sure you are in UEFI mode and not legacy
<boodllebat> leaftype: i have 1 TB of space so i left 240 gigs unallocated and rest i gave to windows 10
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: yes i am in UEFI i never disabled UEFI to go back to legecy
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: do i need to install efibootmanager as i'm done installing ?
<BluesKaj> that's about as much as i know about UEFI since I don't use it
<boodllebat> guys do i need to install efibootmanager as i'm done installing ?
<boodllebat> any official moderator here ?
<ikonia> boodllebat: what's up
<leaftype> boodllebat, I'm trying to find confirmation, but for some reason I thought they switched to a swapfile by default
<ikonia> boodllebat: the #ubuntu-ops channel can also help
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, yes, i assume you need to save the efibootmanager partition,but not sure whether grub replaces it or not
<boodllebat> ikonia: do i need to install efibootmanager as i'm done installing ?
<ikonia> boodllebat: why do you need moderator help?
<tomreyn> myraft_: glad we could work it out, have fun.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, just go ahead and help him, you're the "moderator" :-)
<boodllebat> ikonia: i am confused if ubuntu 16.10 will handle boot on its own or i need to config things up
<boodllebat> ikonia: i'm new to uefi and stuff
<ikonia> boodllebat: ok - so you don't need moderators
<ikonia> boodllebat: you just want someone to help you, as people in this channel where already doing
<boodllebat> ikonia: no they said they dont know about uefi in detail
<ikonia> boodllebat: but they will work it through with you
<boodllebat> ikonia: so i thought moderators are there with formal knowledge , dont ignore your work please :P
<ioria> boodllebat, if you install in efi mode efibootmgr will be automatically installed
<boodllebat> ioria: thanks a lot :)
<ioria> boodllebat, no prob
<boodllebat> ioria: so i dont need to do a thing right ?
<boodllebat> ioria: as soon as installation is done i restart ?
<ioria> boodllebat, yes... why do you ask ?
<ioria> boodllebat, usually the issue is sharing with win the esp partition
<sruli> is it possible to reset ubuntu on each boot?
<boodllebat> ioria: soory just scared , cause last time my cousin did it and windows took over when he restarted so he had to switch to legecy mode
<ioria> boodllebat,  i see
<boodllebat> sorry*
<BluesKaj> ioria, isn't there an issue with grub not listing the windows partition in some cases after installation?
<ioria> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> os-prober ?
<ioria> BluesKaj,  yeah
<boodllebat> about to complete my installation , just hope everything goes fine :\
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I'm still learning about uefi too...made the mistake of erasing my laptop hdd and installing kubuntu in legacy mode using a dos table instead of gpt
<BluesKaj> ioria,^
<ioria> BluesKaj,  ah....
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: are you also an ubuntu moderator ?
<ioria> we are all moderators
<Guest12055> Ubuntu is for lifeless zombies that torture kittens and soak in their blood. Ubuntu is a cult.
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, we hqve no "moderators" here just volunteers who try to help
<boodllebat> i mean moderators who get paid by Ubuntu ?
<ioria> boodllebat, volunteer != paid
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, none that i know of
<boodllebat> ioria: i know that , i just wanted to know are there any mods who get paid by Ubuntu
<tomreyn> sruli: you could work with the gues account
<tomreyn> * guest
<ioria> boodllebat, really idk, sy
<sruli> tomreyn: i need sudo ... was thinking of using lvm, questions is how long should it take to revert changes if the session has changed ~1gb of files?
<tomreyn> sruli: there is no native mechanism for resetting all of ubuntu upon reboot (that i'm aware of). what's the greater goal there?
<boodllebat> Yes completeted installation :D
<boodllebat> everything working fine
<ioria> hurra
<boodllebat> ioria: thanks
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: thanks
<ioria> boodllebat, you're wlcm
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, np
<tomreyn> sruli: lvm snapshotting would probably be the way to go there. there more oyu can limit the locations where retores need to take place, the better in term sof performance, time to restore.
<sruli> tomreyn: i guess almost all of the changes will be in /home/ before i start messing with it if anyone can give a ballpark figure as a guide for  how long should it take to revert changes if the session has changed ~1gb of files?
<anli> I seem to not be able to switch from unity to gnome-session-flashback, I can pick it, but when logged in, its unity anyway
<tomreyn> sruli: how long it would take to restore a previous snapshot after a given amount of data (1 gb) has changed depends much on the speed of the storage media. it would probably be close to instant on a RAM disk, on a hard disk it could take a minute or some minutes. there are other, less impacting factors which matter, too.
<deiks> how to avoid problems about "Unknown Display"
<sruli> tomreyn: is it possible to use lvm in reverse? basically writing new data to snapshot and discard on shutdown, therby avoiding the need to revert
<tomreyn> sruli: but this is somewhat of a theoretic discussion unless you can come up with a way to automate it, i guess. and i'm not aware of one (though i imagine such can very well exist).
<Bashing-om> deiks: Where and what prompts the "Unknown Display" ? Maybe install a graphic's driver ??
<deiks> tried from additional drivers, and also downloading from site ..
<tomreyn> sruli: yes, with newer lvm versions you can write new data to a snapshot and have it discarded on shutdown. see the man page for relevant details.
<deiks> when i go to "Displays", there i see unknown display
<tomreyn> ... and limitations
<boodllebat> now i am going to play video games on windows
<sruli> tomreyn: will take a read, thanks
<boodllebat> bye bye
<boodllebat> thanks a lot everyone
<tomreyn> now  i am going to play video games on linux
<deiks> Bashing-om: :)
<Remind> Hey all. Does anyone here use VirtualBox by chance? I've had an issue with the clipboard not working in any direction between host/guest on any of my VM's
<Bashing-om> deiks: Pastebin the output of - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - we see what it is that we are working with .
<deiks> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23689547/
<MonkeyDust> Remind  that's more for #virtualbox
<Remind> Alright, thanks MonkeyDust
<rj__> hello
<rj__> help
<Bashing-om> deiks: nVidia recommends the 375 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us . Show what is installed now ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' See what we need to clean up .
<sruli> tomreyn: not much about snatpshot in "man lvm" is there a man page specifically for snapshots?
<user_> hi merry x mas
<deiks> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23689579/ i think i tried it already, but let's try again
<user_> ,,
<Bashing-om> deiks: K. run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install nvidia-375 ; sudo reboot ' . See what it looks like on the other side.
<GALL0> what do I have to edit in terminal to ssh from an external ip? I know my server ip,
<GALL0> currently I can only ssh from local network but want to be able to connect from outside my network
<sruli> GALL0: open the port on you rinternet connection?
<GALL0> already have port forwarding set to the new port I changed
<GALL0> its no long port 22, and my router is changed to reflect that
<sruli> GALL0: what do you get when you try to connect?
<GALL0> `ssh: connect to host <externalIP> port <newNumber>: Connection refused
<GALL0> nevermind
<deiks_> Bashing-om: still same :(
<GALL0> typed `-p###` instead of `-p ###`
<sruli> GALL0: sounds like the port you configured in sshd_config is not the same as the one you have forwarding to the machine from your router/fw
<sruli> ok
<Bashing-om> deiks_: Then we look at what X thinks about the situation : ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<waltman> I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu-desktop off a flash drive. It has a newish nvidia card and I had issues with the monitor not syncing, so I tried booting with "vga=771" and "nomodeset". Now I'm just getting a mouse pointer on a black screen. Any advice?
<deiks_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23689638/
<Bashing-om> deiks_: reading. I be awhile :)
<deiks_> thnx ;)
<waltman> I don't suppose there's any way to do a pure-ascii install?
<MonkeyDust> waltman  the server istallation and the !mini installation
<waltman> Are there any other options I can try with this desktop iso?
<i-make-robots> hi ubuntu.  I'm getting logrotate errors.  where is the best place to ask about fixing them, please?
<waltman> MonkeyDust: If not, can I do a server install and then add packages to get the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> waltman  sure
<sruli> i am trying to find how to make a lv snapshot and write new date to snapshot only so can discard changes later, google not helping much, nothing in lvm man page
<sruli> \\ new data ^
<waltman> OK, time to put server on this flash drive…
<Bashing-om> deiks_: The driver is loaded " NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete >> NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia " I see no problems with the driver . however what is " config/udev: Adding input device UVC Camera (046d:0825) (/dev/input/event14) " Is this a mouse ? or as the name implies a camera device ?
<deiks_> Bashing-om: yes, there's camera connected
<Bashing-om> deiks_: " evdev: UVC Camera (046d:0825): Configuring as keyboard " .. huh ?? what results if the camaera is not connected ?
<deiks_> do i need to reboot?
<deiks_> Bashing-om:
<tomreyn> sruli: sorry, i meant lvcreate(8)
<Bashing-om> deiks_: Yeah I would . If you still have no GUI . see then if you gain the GUI from a guest account .
<deiks_> sec
<deiks> Bashing-om: still cant see desired resolution :D
<Bashing-om> deiks: But you now have a display ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<deiks> i had both displays since first install
<deiks> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23689723/
<sruli> tomreyn: it describes snapshot for writing to original lv, i am trying to find how to write to snapshot instead
<deiks> be right back
<Bashing-om> deiks: Using a depreciated /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file ?
<deiks_> Bashing-om: tried with one display but still nothing
<scde> Hi, is there a way to check if my optical drive is failing? I have very strange behaviour with burned audio cds.
<Bashing-om> deiks_: " but still nothing" I read as a black screen .. that is not the case ? And dies the config file exist ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ?
<deiks_> Bashing-om: it shows screen, but with lower resolution, both displays, and in "Displays" they are marked as "Unknown display"
<jpvega> Anyway to share a video with downloading restrictions? i understand the screen record possibility, but at least the option to view without downloading actual video?
<jpvega> please and thanks for any suggestions
<Bashing-om> deiks_: By - in "Displays" they are - you are refrring to using nvidia settings ? Terminal so far sees no problems .
<jerry__> hi
<jerry__> hello all
<jerry__> how are yall hey reddrgns
<jerry__> does anyone know how to change the plymouth boot on mint 18
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jerry__> damnit
<jerry__> ok thanks
<deiks_> Bashing-om: http://pasteboard.co/ez02SGroF.png
<Bashing-om> deiks_: Sorry, that image will not load for me in my browser .
<deiks_> Bashing-om: how about https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/ez02SGroF.png
<Bashing-om> deiks_: Yeah. no problem with that one . OK, can you change the resolution in that GUI ?
<deiks_> Bashing-om: yes, i can change to: 1152x864 (or lower, or 1368x768 but display is stretched on this) but native for my displays is 1680x1050
<jpvega> test?
<deiks_> so i can't see that 1680x1050
<Bashing-om> deiks_: Sorry, out of my experience range now .
<deiks_> :(
<deiks_> thanks then
<scde> Has someone an idea why a burned audio cd would show up as a blank disk?
<Bashing-om> deiks_: I will be interested in the solution. xrandr ? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution .
<deiks_> yeah, trying right now
<sruli> i am trying to find how to make a lv snapshot and write new date to snapshot only so can discard changes later, google not helping much, how do i achieve this?
<MonkeyDust> sruli  if it can be done at all
<MonkeyDust> sruli  there's also #lvm
<sruli> MonkeyDust: it can, found many articles about it, none explaining how to do ti
<sruli> will give them a try
<sruli> 91 people in the room.. not holding my breath...
<Backwards> Hello.
<deiks_> Bashing-om: i give up.
<Backwards> Can anyone explain if setting up an IRCD server with ubuntu that Anope and Inspircd2 should be either working on a 32 or 64 bit machine. Has anyone experienced this?
<Bashing-om> deiks_: Well . no give up .. just back up and regroup . Wish I had the experience here to offer .
<ikonia> Backwards: whats the actual problem
<tomreyn> sruli: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/snapshotintro.html
<Backwards> Ikonia thanks for asking but, I have scoured the entire internet and every website has something different that doesn't work with the nexus website.
<ikonia> nexus website ?
<ikonia> what has that got to do with anything
<Backwards> Ikonia I meant by nexus that the next website visited is more confusing that the third for forth website.
<ikonia> Backwards: so whats your actual problem
<Backwards> Above I asked if anyone has encountered working with Anope or Inspircd2 and has had any issues with their actual Ubuntu box i.e., UNIX box.
<ikonia> Backwards: what is the problem YOU have
<ikonia> not what others have had
<Backwards> I compiled Anope which is "Chanserv" on my server and when I read the directives the people who wrote the directives didn't properly word the instructions in a basic way for someone new to it.
<ikonia> why are you compiling things
<sruli> tomreyn: yes i saw that one, same as the rest, no instructions on how to achieve it
<ikonia> are there no ubuntu packages
 * Anonymous2016 slaps aleb around a bit with a large trout
 * Anonymous2016 slaps akkad around a bit with a large trout
 * Anonymous2016 slaps Acn0w around a bit with a large trout
<ikonia> Anonymous2016: stop please
<tomreyn> sruli: lvm is redhat technology, and they like not to document things too well publically so they can sell consulting hours.
<Backwards> Ikonia, the instructions was to download the tar.gz file and compile it based upon if your machine was a 32 bit or 64 bit.
<ikonia> Backwards: the easy way to approach this is to use an IRC server that is packaged in the ubuntu repo
<ioria> !info anope
<ubottu> anope (source: anope): IRC Services designed for flexibility and ease of use. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-3 (yakkety), package size 3375 kB, installed size 18701 kB
<Backwards> Ikonia I have a working IRCD server right now. The issue is getting straight answers with my original question.
<sruli> tomreyn: lvm2 has been around for years, just spent more then an hour searching the net, apart form the 20 articles stating how amazing it is that you can achieve this with lvm2, cant find anything explaing how to do it
<ikonia> Backwards: you're not ansking clear questions
<ikonia> Backwards: what is the problem YOU currently have
<Backwards> I was asking if anyone has installed Anope with Inspircd2
<ikonia> Backwards: why ?
<ikonia> Backwards: are you having a problem with it ?
<OerHeks> Backwards, you state you have it working, but ask for anyone with issues?
<tomreyn> sruli: thanks for confirming what i just said. still, it's not a super spoecial use case, and seems quite simple really. you create a snapshot, theny ou write to the snapshot.
<Backwards> My IRCD server works just fine.
<EriC^^> Backwards: install the ubuntu package instead of compiling
<ioria> !info inspircd
<ubottu> inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.21-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1421 kB, installed size 7824 kB
<EriC^^> Backwards: nobody compiles these days i guess
<Backwards> That is fine Ubotu and C++ is also in different versions like gcc++ and so forth.
<tomreyn> charybdis + atheme > inspircd + anope IMO, but ymmv
<sruli> tomreyn: how do i  write to the snapshot instead of the original? in standard snapshot case it will write new data to original, i am not sure but it might only be a switch that i need..
<tomreyn> sruli: you mount the snapshot device, and write to it?
<greiogio> Cure for blindness in song that i compose it will sound like my favorite Durutti Column song and will make you smile and cry for 40 minutes then need 40mg of xanax and that is all. proof i am saved and deserve PRAYERS.
<greiogio> Inbox
<greiogio> x
<greiogio> Arthur Rosene III <arthurroseneiii@gmail.com>
<greiogio> 2:20 PM (0 minutes ago)
<Backwards> EriC^^ when I compiled it it took almost 1 hour for the UNIX box to calm down. Man, that thing was humming and the fan motor was running.
<greiogio> to sekretariat, developers, direzione.tlc, developmentinfo, fr.quinn, ftpadmin, fatehortua, Forbes, Ginger, human.res, HSUS, helpdesk, Bill, Judy, johnny.chiang, Jeff, Jason, Nitin, Press, Paul, Powerwallorders, protocol.hd1, productfeedback, lloethen, Langdon
<greiogio> plug and play Jean Michel Jarre Rendezvous-Houston downtown orchestral math producing through math different patent than past 908000807098067090876508 UK/International.
<greiogio> connect to Sun Sparc v9540 with 20GB of ram and 50.79 GB of swap.  takes 40 seconds.
<greiogio> using PATENT US Numbers into anything interpretor into this UK/International Patent US Patent number 98070685500054090000000320908-7
<tomreyn> !ops | greiogio
<ubottu> greiogio: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<greiogio> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/7.5.4.6.7.8.9.5.4.5.6.7.8.6.5.55555555.6.7.8.7.6.66666.5.4.3.2.1//////.0900090000900004367509549430120954098789605408 = 100% solved.
<greiogio> cost $65.34 the most holy numbers known the the most omniscent and omnipotent God that defeated the Devil at his most disabled.  (GOD)
<greiogio> PRAY FOR ME.  SEE IF IT WORKS.
<greiogio> -- signed,
<greiogio> Arthur.
<EriC^^> Backwards: it's pretty old school to compile now-a-days
<EriC^^> Backwards: although fun
<tomreyn> sruli: i.e. you use it like any other block device / file system.
<EriC^^> Backwards: stick with the ubuntu packages and you'll also get updates whenever the maintainer releases them and ubuntu picks them up
<sruli> tomreyn: doesnt help, what if for example i do apt dist-upgrade? will that write to original or snapshot
<EriC^^> and just "man <program>" to read about how to use stuff
<tomreyn> sruli: depends on where you mount stuff, i guess
<Backwards> EriC^^ I usually do an apt-get install <package> but I have reservations on whether the package is reliable from the Repositories.
<EriC^^> Backwards: what reservations
<sruli> tomreyn: if i dismount the original and mount that snapshot i wont really have a os will i?
<Backwards> Not all packages are up to date.
<EriC^^> Backwards: that's true
<ikonia> Backwards: why is that a problem
<EriC^^> Backwards: the security issues are up to date though usually
<Backwards> You can install a new install and then use sudo apt-get update and it retro-grades the package.
<EriC^^> so it's mainly just features and support
<ikonia> Backwards: no it doesn't
<ikonia> Backwards: what is the problem you have come to this channel for ?
<EriC^^> ikonia: he needs help on the directives used for compiling his chanserv stuff
<ikonia> EriC^^: ahhh, well done, I'd not got that from him
<ikonia> the answer is "use the package
<ikonia> if you want your own custom stuff - you should be able to build it
<Backwards> Ikonia I wanted to hear some human voices rather than search websites. I don't mind being corrected if I am doing something not right.
<ikonia> Backwards: then use the ubuntu provided packages
<EriC^^> Backwards: i think asking in the forum or channel for the specific package would get you more responses
<Guest16707> hi
<Backwards> Ikonia I truly appreciate your input. It means a lot as well as you EriC^^. Thanks in advance for your observations.
<EriC^^> hi Guest16707
<k00l3th4n> Does anyone have experience with windows managers here?
<ikonia> k00l3th4n: just ask the real question
<k00l3th4n> I'm using Mate and after an upgrade it stopped working. What is the first step to resolve this issue?
<EriC^^> k00l3th4n: stopped working how?
<ikonia> k00l3th4n: you'll need to describe better than "stopped workig"
<k00l3th4n> As in the entire windows manager stopped working. There are no window borders.
<k00l3th4n> I'm currently on ParrotOS with the Mate DE.
<Backwards> k00l3th4n Your first mistake is that you perhaps did not do a system backup which Windows has a System Restore. Always use: System Restore Point before any installation. Then you will be able to restore your Windows box as it was before installing anything.
<k00l3th4n> You can make a restore point for linux?
<Backwards> Never install anything without backups.
<k00l3th4n> Please point me in the right directions to get familar with this method. I always backup my /home before an upgrade but not the system.
<ioria> lol
<Backwards> Yes. Windows is not Linux but if you create a mirror image of the hard drive, you can back up anything.
<k00l3th4n> I'm not using Windows. I'm using Linux... Not a VM either.
<EriC^^> k00l3th4n: does it work if you try to create a new user?
<k00l3th4n> EriC^^: Let me try real quick.
<Backwards> One method is using my favorite VBOX by SunMicrosystems. You can make any stupid mistake or anything and you can clone the original and experiment with it. You can put any OS on VBOX. I recommend using that method first.
<Backwards> VBOX is free.
<k00l3th4n> EriC^^: It doesn't work when i create a new user. Also, in the 'windows' settings it says windows manager is upsupported.
<ioria> k00l3th4n,  what is this Parrot os ?
<Backwards> If you get that error message it may mean that you don't have Administrator permissions.
<k00l3th4n> ioria: It's a pentesting distro like kali.
<ioria> k00l3th4n,  i see
<k00l3th4n> ioria: it's a great distro too. it's a new distro so there are bugs
<ioria> k00l3th4n,  of course
<k00l3th4n> Backwards: I don't like using VMs. This build in my main rig
<k00l3th4n> ioria: You should check it out. Kali is great too, but parrotos has the mate de.
<Backwards> When there are bugs there are error messages. Using VM an I am not referrring to VMware. VBOX is a great way to experiment and solve your issues before installing an OS or kernel on a Hard Box.
<ioria> k00l3th4n,  i see Mate it's the default de
<k00l3th4n> Backwards: I know what you mean. I haven't had any issues until now with this distro. I think I'm just gonna reinstall.
<ioria> k00l3th4n,  try (if you have it) the Guest account then check you video driver, then your environment variables
<k00l3th4n> Is there a method to backup an entire linux system with restore points... like windows?
<blackflow> virtualbox taints the kernel and "voids the warranty", and if you have kernel issues with vboxdrv present, you're on your own. it's also now owned by Oracle which says a lot about it. if you want quality linux native virtualization, use KVM.
<slicktux> Anyone here using the Ubuntu with the Acer C710 Chrome Book? If so, were you able to get the hotkeys for, say, volume binded?
<k00l3th4n> ioria: It's not a driver issue or anything like that. It has to do with the default windows manager not being supported anymore. This update just came out today so there havne't been bug reports yet. I did a blind dist-upgrade and something went wrong. I was just wondering if there was a way to reconfigure the default windows manager.
<ioria> k00l3th4n, which is in your case ?
<ioria> openbox
<ioria> ?
<k00l3th4n> ioria: marco
<Backwards> k00l3th4n Backing up your Linux box is easy. Create an ISO disk which is Read/Writeable and you can do that or just burn an IMAGE of your hard drive.
<blackflow> Backwards: stop giving out stupid advice
<ioria> k00l3th4n, so this is incorrect ? https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=parrotsecurity
<pq_pq> hgjh
<slicktux> why not rsync /
<Backwards> Backflow, sorry for saying this but what you said was stupid. I am a professional Data Recovery Expert.
<slicktux> depending on how yer backing up and what. . . I back up /home/user to an external HDD. . .
<ioria> k00l3th4n, i see mate and openbox as defaults
<Backwards> I get paid $300.00/hour for what I do.
<nedstark> I am a professional DJ, but i give financial advise on the side
<slicktux> if it is the whole OS then make replcate partitions, sda*, and rsync -aHAX /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<blackflow> Backwards: good luck with that, meanwhile stop giving bad advice here.
<k00l3th4n> ioria: that's weird when I went to deconf the default was marco
<ioria> k00l3th4n, weird, yes
<ioria> k00l3th4n, lets try ubuntu :þ
<k00l3th4n> ioria: So how do I change it to openbox. I install openbox and changed it in deconf but still no windows manager.
<ioria> k00l3th4n, you can surely remove any de you installed, and reinstall it properly
<blackflow> k00l3th4n: Parrot OS doesn't have much to do with Ubuntu, or am I wrong?
<ioria> not you're not
<blackflow> so it's kinda offtopic here, no?
<k00l3th4n> Backwards: I think it is debian based.
<tomreyn> sruli: i ahven't tested it, but i guess you can either mount or bind-mount the snapshot on top of the original mount. it's probably safer to mount elsewhere and chroot into it.
<k00l3th4n> Backwards: Yes, it kinda is. But I'm talking about the Mate DE so it kinda does.
<Backwards> k00l3th4n If you want you can msg me and I can help you.
<ikonia> k00l3th4n: I'd advise against that
<onla> is there some nice way to mvoe files between devices in LAN if I have problems mounting phone to linux
<blackflow> k00l3th4n: Mate DE is not Ubuntu specific product. Ubuntu MATE is Ubuntu with MATE desktop envrionment, if that's what you were thinking.
<k00l3th4n> I'm gonna try a few things and reboot. I'll be back guys. Thanks.
<Backwards> Ikonia, what is your problem. You have a puffed up attitude about yourself. As if you are the foremost authority on everything. Take a break. Stop insulting people you don't know.
<blackflow> onla: several network based filesystems, like NFS itself, Samba, ... depending what you want exactly
<ikonia> Backwards: I have no problem and I'm not insulting anyway
<ikonia> anyone even
<ikonia> Backwards: getting help in private is a bad idea from anyone as there is no-one there to vet the information being given
<Backwards> You just proved it to 1,790 people on this channel that you are very insulting.
<Bashing-om> onla: This may give you some ideas : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<onla> i want my mom to be able to easily move pictures from iphone to ubuntu. I was thinking that as this linux pc is on the same LAN, mabe she could connect some way easily
<ikonia> Backwards: no, I just proved that I'm protecting a user from getting possibly bad information unvetted
<tomreyn> sruli: unomounting file systems will obviously not work for file systems which have locked FSOs
<tomreyn> (so dont unmount)
<onla> Bashing-om: ok thanks Ill take a look
<Backwards> Ikonia, you don't have the answer and if someone can help in at least a small way or large way, you have no right to insult a visitor here. Get a life and get a job and go to work and learn about the real world.
<Bashing-om> onla: ^ Do not think will apply in your case :(
<ikonia> Backwards: I've not read the question, I simply advised a user not to get help in private. Drop the atittude please.
<tomreyn> Administrator dropped his connection instead
<blackflow> onla: I don't know much about iPhones, but there's "MTP", eg. android phones can connect to linux using that mode. is that available on iPhone?
<onla> not sure. I tried one method but I had too old some libimobiledevice version probably for ifuse to work and someone who compiled a newer got rid of an error msg I got so I am trying smth else
<onla> cus i dont want to compile from sources for this now
<blackflow> onla: well, when I connect an android to ubuntu with an usb cable, the phone provides modes of connection, one of which is MTP (Media Transfer Protocol), and selecting that will give me access to the phone's storage
<blackflow> is something like that available on iphone?
<onla> no
<onla> gtg, I try smth tomorrow. There is some afp://
<tomreyn> absymal file protocol
<blackflow> onla: afc
<blackflow> onla: and here, I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/704669/how-to-move-files-between-ubuntu-and-iphone/704677#704677
<ed_pls> Don't fight pls :C
<waltman> I got through a server install and decided I wanted to redo it with a different partitioning scheme. But now when it offers to partition the drives, the SSDs aren't even listed!
<waltman> WTF?
<waltman> And if I don't do it this way, how can I resize the filesystem on my root partition?
<Andy80> hi, probably an hot question, but do you have any ETA about the libphp-phpmailer patched release, please?
<tomreyn> waltman: you may need to reboot and redo the installation from scratch, since making the linux kernel (or that of any other OS) update partition tables during runtime is not guaranteed to succeed.
<tomreyn> waltman: and this *might* be why ssd's can no longer be repartitioned. that's just a wild guess, though. you could show a screne shot.
<tomreyn> *screen shot
<waltman> It never did ask me to confirm its default partitioning scheme during the initial install.
<blackflow> Andy80: you ask because of CVE-2016-10033?
<waltman> tomreyn: I'm TRYING to reinstall, but it's not listing the drives I used.
<tomreyn> Andy80: there are never any ETAs for patches.
<blackflow> Andy80: the package is in universe, so it's community effort, meaning no idea when it's gonna be patched, and if :)
<tomreyn> waltman: hmm this is unusual indeed. and you didn not make any other changes in the mentime, such as changing bios / raid configurations etc?
<waltman> no.
<waltman> All I did was run apt-get update/dist-upgrade.
<tomreyn> waltman: can you spawn a shell (escape to main menu of installer, select last or last but one option), and run lsblk?
<waltman> lsblk: not found
<tomreyn> waltman: if lsblk doesn't work, do "cat /proc/partitions" instead
<waltman> it's showing sda
<waltman> and a whole screenful of other things
<tomreyn> waltman: you said SSD*S*, as in plural, so i guess sda is rather the device your installer runs from
<waltman> yeah, they're hardware raid 0
<tomreyn> waltman: maybe your SSDs are actually NVMes and not SSDs?
<waltman> SVM?
<waltman> NVM?
<Root1204> hello
<waltman> they're 2 physical SSDs.
<tomreyn> waltman: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVM_Express
<blackflow> waltman: I do have to ask.... you're running SSDs in Raid 0? You're aware of what tha means for data durability?
<waltman> No.
<waltman> So I *don't* want to mirrow them?
<waltman> mirror
<blackflow> waltman: you do, but that's Raid 1, not 0
<tomreyn> waltman: okay you need to find out whether sda is the HW RAID over your SSDs or whether its the device the installer is running form.
<waltman> sorry, let me check.
<blackflow> 0 doubles the chances of one disk failure blowing your entire data away
<waltman> Sorry, raid1
<blackflow> mkay. :)
<waltman> I told the bios to boot from "usb hd" just like when I did the initial install.
<Root1204> Has anyone install ubuntu on a chromebook without using crouton?
<waltman> also it's not mounted
<WeiJunLi> those segfaults are due that _libc_fork assertion? http://dpaste.com/04CVHQY
<waltman> oh wait, it IS mounted!
<waltman> it mounted /dev/sda1 on /media
<waltman> Can I get it to not do that?
<Ben64> waltman: i'm confused. what are you trying to do, what is happening
<waltman> I have 4 drives in this box, 2 250GB SSDs and 2 4TB HDs. The 2 SSDs are hardware raid 1. My bios doesn't support hardware raid for drives that big, so they're just plain old drives right now. I did an install, but I want to redo the partitioning on the SSDs.
<ikonia> waltman: if it's "bios" I doubt it's hardware raid
<transhuman> hi i am getting the following error /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmrc: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/libunity-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: g_settings_new
<ikonia> it's more likley fakeraid
<transhuman> anyone know how to fix this on ubuntu 16.04
<waltman> bios raid, whatever.
<ikonia> waltman: it matters
<ikonia> transhuman: looks like it's incompatible with the version you are running
<transhuman> seems as if support of g_settings_new is not available in the built in version of libunity-gtk-module.so
<waltman> But now when I try to reinstall, it's mounting /dev/sda1 (which should be raid'ed with sda2 as /media.
<transhuman> can i custom compile this libary if so is there directions on doing so
<waltman> So my only options are to install ubuntu to the 4TB drives.
<ikonia> transhuman: strongly advised not to
<ikonia> transhuman: more so without understanding why it's missing, eg: deprecated
<TheSilentLink> hello
<waltman> I can undo the raid in the bios if that would be better.
<ikonia> waltman: it's probably not recognising the fake raid
<ikonia> (hence why I said fakeraid matters)
<blackflow> waltman: you always have the option to build the array yourself with mdadm. bios/fakeraid is worst there is.
<waltman> will the installer do that?
<blackflow> waltman: no idea, I always do it manually.
<waltman> Or do I just install to /dev/sda1 and then setup the raid separately?
<transhuman> I need to solve my current vmware fling console problem with the desktop mouse pointer failing to line after it times out and goes to sleep...the other way to "solve" this problem is to set a timeout value for the vmware fling to infinity but I can't seem to locate this setting either
<blackflow> waltman: I suppose you can pre-create the mdX devices and use them for the installer to install root and other partitions on
<ikonia> transhuman: I don't see how setting a timeout will fix a library
<transhuman> I was hoping the gtk console would be installable to get around this problem
<transhuman> its too drastically different ways of solving one problem (too different angles) I guess I am stuck
<waltman> OK, let's see if I can figure out how do undo the raid on this bios...
<transhuman> the libary is to get the vmrc console working in Ubuntu while the timeout is with the web client
<tomreyn> waltman: which server hardware and RAID controller is this?
<Lemon_Haz> i am asking more simple question
<Lemon_Haz> wich country is this
<waltman> tomreyn: it's a gigabyte 78lmt motherboard
<tomreyn> waltman: so its actually not a server hardware platform, and certainly fakeraid
<tomreyn> waltman: i.e. use software RAID (or no RAID at all)
<waltman> OK, I think I just turned it off.
<tomreyn> remote power off but no remote power control?
<wiggmpk> Anyone wanna help me figure out why vinagre is automatically starting after reboot/login? Nothing showing up in ~/.config/autostart or /etc/xdg/autostart
<waltman> OK, that fixed it. If I choose "Guided", will it give me a chance to partition the way I want, or just I just choose "manual"?
<tomreyn> waltman: just manual
<waltman> ok, thanks
<wiggmpk> waltman: guided will partion /boot swap and fill up the rest with /
<waltman> It should really say that then!
<tomreyn> not much space there, it probably does in some documentation
<sruli> while doing a update on a new install (16.04) the update process hung, i cancelled it and tried again but i get a error unable to lock /var/lib/dpkg/ i checked with ps for /var/lib/dpkg/ and i get "/usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/infor/cryptsetup.prerm remove" and another line "/bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/cryptsetup.prerm remove" also my file explorer seems mest up, icon images have gone (all dirs look like unrecognised files http://im
<wiggmpk> waltman: agreed, but I believe it's geared towards the novice that wouldn't necessary care or know how to separate partitions.
<tomreyn> but it surely would help, i agree
<waltman> No, what it says is that you'll get a chance to review it, when you really don't.
<wiggmpk> oh? I thought it showed you what it will write to the table...
<wiggmpk> been a while
<waltman> Maybe I missed it the first time.
<wiggmpk> Is there anywhere else I should look for applications starting automatically other than ~/.config/autostart or /etc/xdg/autostart ...?
<glowdemon1> Hi
<glowdemon1> Whats the best way to search for packages to install with 'apt'? When I try 'apt list PDO' or 'apt search PDO' I can't find any packages
<glowdemon1> Is there a better way or am I doing something wrong?
<sruli> after a reboot, i get debian grub, cant find my install it seems fs is messed up, what could have caused it? (^)
<waltman> Sigh
<wiggmpk> glowdemon1: I believe it is apt-cache search yaddayadda
<waltman> It's telling me I can't resize the 250 GB partition on sda because it's in use.
<wiggmpk> waltman: are you using a LiveCD/USB?
<waltman> yes
<wiggmpk> interesting
<wiggmpk> anything install on the drive?
<wiggmpk> installed*
<waltman> The data from my first attempt at an install.
<MonkeyDust> glowdemon1  this is what the search finds here ... what's your ubuntu version? use   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> glowdemon1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23690477/
<wiggmpk> waltman: nothing important?
<waltman> no.
<wiggmpk> waltman: should be an option to nuke the data
<wiggmpk> i mean delete the partition, definitely shouldn't be in use
<glowdemon1> Ah. Just noticed I'm in the wrong channel, my computer runs Ubuntu but my Docker container runs Debian, it also may be because I'm in a Docker container
<waltman> I can't delete them because they're currently in use.
<wiggmpk> not sure about that one waltman
<waltman> WTF can't I just do another clean install?!
<wiggmpk> waltman: you didnt explore the hard drive before you started the isntaller did you?
<waltman> It shouldn't fucking try to mount anything!
<wiggmpk> you don't see a hard drive mounted on the desktop or anything?
<waltman> NO
<waltman> NO
<ikonia> waltman: stop swearing please
<waltman> It gets frustrating trying to explain the same things over and over again
<wiggmpk> sorry mate, just being thorough
<waltman> Once again, I'm doing a server install from a flash drive. I couldn't even do a desktop install because I had video issues.
<andorlistick> :)
<waltman> Booting off the flash drive, it's mounting the drives that were already there.
<waltman> WHY?
<waltman> And it won't let me clear out these old partitions.
<waltman> OK, I can boot off this flash drive, right?
<waltman> I can't just run ubuntu off the flash drive?
<waltman> I want to fdisk them manually.
<waltman> I guess not.
<waltman> rescue mode didn't work.
<waltman> oh wait, there it is.
<tomreyn> waltman: if you're looking for assistence by the volunteers around here, working in their spare time, then please consider a different attitude, and providing more information, output, screenshots.
<Andy80> yes I was talking about this one http://pwnscriptum.com/ (sorry I was called and could not reply)
<Bray90820> What's a good way to do automatic updates on ubuntu
<Bray90820> Specifically 16.04
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  in the system settings, you can set when you want to update
<waltman> tomreyn: I'm sorry. Making screenshots is going to be very difficult, seeing as how this is currently a CLI-only system.
<tomreyn> waltman: photos work, too. or just more verbose textual descriptions.
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: does that do update upgrade and dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  not sure, but you could write a custom upgrade script and execute it automaticaaly with cron
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Check out /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades . See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 .
<zomboy121> Hi
<tomreyn> Andy80: the way i see it, it's only exploitable if the sender address can be modified. which, for most softwares, is hopefully not the case.
<tomreyn> * modified by non-administrative users of systems the software is running on, that is.
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<ed_pls> oi
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<first-time-user> hi im new to using ubuntu or even linux at all and im having a bit of network issue i need help figuring out
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: stop it
<ubuntu-mate> oi
<zomboy121> Cinnamon > mate
<trelos> This video woke me up: https://youtu.be/m0vFHhKOcII
<tomreyn> first-time-user: you will need to describe the issue
<first-time-user> yes sorry i was reading the code of conduct since this is my first time here
<trelos> https://youtu.be/m0vFHhKOcII This video woke me up. It's really enlightening.
<first-time-user> didnt want to offend the chat
<tomreyn> oh right i also need to read that sometime
<OerHeks> trelos, please don't spam youtube links, thanks.
<first-time-user> but my issue is related to mba
<first-time-user> *samba
<first-time-user> i can seem to see this htpc on my network im on 16.04
<GALL0> can't get my mac to mount/see Ubuntu 16.04 samba share
<first-time-user> so im unable to transfer files between pcs
<GALL0> running 16.04 server, no GUI, edited `/etc/samba/smb.conf` and added
<GALL0> [mnt]
<GALL0> path = /mnt
<GALL0> valid users = <username>
<GALL0> read only = no
<GALL0> browseable = yes
<GALL0> guest ok = yes
<GALL0> when i try to connect from macOS finder using my ubuntu credntials gives me an error, and cant mount/see my ubuntu folders
<GALL0> restarted samba with `sudo service smbd restart`
<trelos> https://youtu.be/m0vFHhKOcII This video woke me up. It's really enlightening. It's only 9 minutes.
<OerHeks> !ops | trelos spam
<ubottu> trelos spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<trelos> the highest rated comment reads: You've always hit the nail on the head, all you require is a far larger platform for your knowledge to be heard.﻿
<trelos> Well, they are destroying the entire planet and have no connection to nature or anything/anyone, so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. Either way, they must be stopped.﻿
<tomreyn> GALL0: your ubuntu user may not ahve access to /mnt
<GALL0> but I should have access to /home/user
<GALL0> made a samba share for ~/ but i can access eaither
<tomreyn> GALL0: not with this mount configuration you posted, no
<tomreyn> you *can* access either? so no problem?
<GALL0> i did [mnt] AND [home]  i can NOT access either
<GALL0> from macOS
<tomreyn> can you form ubuntu?
<GALL0> i can `ls` from bash via ssh
<tomreyn> *from
<GALL0> yes
<trelos> https://youtu.be/m0vFHhKOcII This video woke me up. It's really enlightening. It's only 9 minutes.
<tomreyn> via smb / cifs
<tomreyn> trelos: stop it, go away
<trelos> The Chabad Lubavitchers, the most powerful and influential group of these world destroyers, believe that gentiles are non-living souls, literally a different and eternally inferior species of soul, literal excrement left over after the creation process, and that the Jews themselves are the only actual living souls, and that they alone are the same quality of substance of the Godhead himself.
<trelos> In their belief system, in the Zohar for instance, it states clearly that when their messiah comes, all gentiles on the face of the Earth will be be enslaved, as most are already through fractional reserve usurious banking systems and so on, and ultimately all killed, every last one of us, and sent to dwell in hell under the Angel Duma, whoever that is.
<tomreyn>  / ignore trelos
<tomreyn> /ignore trelos
<tomreyn> ^ use this command until the ops handle it
<trelos> tomreyn, more and more humans are waking up and revolting.
<tomreyn> GALL0: you should be able to access it from nautilus using smb://home
<tomreyn> that's if it worked out.
<GALL0> i dont hav nautilus
<GALL0> server, no desktop/GUI
<trelos> is this human? https://theuglytruth.wordpress.com/2015/03/15/michael-douglas-world-must-tackle-the-madness-of-anti-semitism/idf-18/
<eelstrebor> anyone know why this batman arkham dvd won't mount? works fine in a windows machine. i'm trying to install the game into a virtualbox win 10 guest but it won't mount on the ubuntu host - all my other dvd's mount ok.
<tomreyn> oh right sorry, then just: smbclient --user $USER //localhost/home
<tomreyn> GALL0: ^
<trelos> I guess supremacist globalist jews do not really control the banks and conjure money out of thin air and “loan” it at interest. I guess this fraudulent, illegal apparatus does not function as an all-jewish shadow government which creates all the wars and strife.
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: copy protection maybe?
<trelos> I guess that Judaism does not really designate gentiles as loathsome subhumans, that must be just another conspiracy theory cooked up by anti-semites, oy vey!
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: maybe you can just pass it through to the VM
<Guest96434> Hey guys, so I need some help with ftp
<trelos> https://humanityawakened.wordpress.com/2016/11/15/the-jews-are-such-victims/
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, maybe, the dvd mounts on a windows host though
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, the guest doesn't see the dvd either
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: how did oyu pass it through then?
<eelstrebor> i didn't
<tomreyn> Guest96434: please descirbe in more detail
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: then how would the guest get to see it?
<Guest96434> I'm connected remotely to my server and I can see the files but I can't write anything. I can nano them on the box and I have 666 access but over ftp it's read-only
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, the guest won't see it unless the host mounts it first
<tomreyn> Guest96434: 666, strange permissions. what's the idea behind that?
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: not if you pass the cdrom through (but i have not checked whether virtualbox lets you)
<Guest96434> I was going to do 777 but it isn't executable so I removed that flag because the remote computer was getting confused when I opened it
 * eelstrebor asked in #vbox also but no one seems to be awake there
 * eelstrebor is wondering if there is an linux app or lib that's missing preventing the dvd from mounting
<Zeropedian> any machine learning freaks here?
<Guest96434> I seem to have messed up the permissions on this box so much I can't even access my home directory anymore. Time for a reinstall :)
<eelstrebor> Guest96434, it could be that you need to do a chown on your home directory
<kk4ewt> or fix it
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: cdrom/dvd-rom/-rw writer passthrough using virtualbox by example http://askubuntu.com/questions/288288/how-to-enable-the-dvd-writer-passthrough-checkbox-in-virtualbox  https://i.stack.imgur.com/W6bMR.png
<PocketUser> I have a coke addiction!
<kk4ewt> home is usually 644
<PocketUser> Yea 644
<Guest96434> eelstrebor, I did a chown and it didn't fix it. I'll try 644
<PocketUser> Cool let us know how you get on with 664
<PocketUser> 644*
<PocketUser> Lol
<eelstrebor> Guest96434, be sure to make it recursive - but some stuff in the home directory need certain permissions other than 644 - i.e. gnupg files
<kk4ewt> chmod -cR 644
<Guest96434> Still getting permission denied errors
<Ben64> Guest96434: what error
<kk4ewt> and what was the exact command that you used
<Guest96434> Cannot access *: Permission denied
<PocketUser> Are you sure you're typing it correct? Mine work ok with chmod -cR 644
<Guest96434> sudo chmod -cR 644 /home/webadmin
<Ben64> why would you recursively set everything to 644
<Ben64> directories need executable bit set
<Guest96434> great now sounds like a good time to reinstall since there's nothing on this vm
<Guest96434> still not sure why i can't get ftp working but that'll be a project for another day
<kk4ewt> Guest96434, is your user webadmin
<Guest96434> kk4ewt yes
<josefig_> hi all, what have you used in the case you need to read emails on raw and process depending on the contents of emails? I'm using fetchmail to retrieve the emails from an specific email account, but for example if I have any kind of command or notice I would like to create a bash script to do something else, how have you done this before? I know you're the gurus on this :)
<PocketUser> Oh welcome to the chat josefig!!
<josefig_> hi PocketUser, thanks :)
<trelos> Well, they are destroying the entire planet and have no connection to nature or anything/anyone, so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. Either way, they must be stopped.﻿
<PocketUser> What's the point in keep changing your nick? Just makes you look at twat!
<IamKrilcov> can someone help me with dling ubuntu?
<trelos> The Chabad Lubavitchers, the most powerful and influential group of these world destroyers, believe that gentiles are non-living souls, literally a different and eternally inferior species of soul, literal excrement left over after the creation process, and that the Jews themselves are the only actual living souls, and that they alone are the same quality of substance of the Godhead himself.
<bazhang> trelos, wrong channel
<PocketUser> Wtf is trelos banging on about???
<Bashing-om> IamKrilcov: What is the problem ?
<EriC^^> IamKrilcov: what's up?
<bazhang> no cursing here PocketUser
<trelos> In their belief system, in the Zohar for instance, it states clearly that when their messiah comes, all gentiles on the face of the Earth will be be enslaved, as most are already through fractional reserve usurious banking systems and so on, and ultimately all killed, every last one of us, and sent to dwell in hell under the Angel Duma, whoever that is.
<Zeropedian> anyone editing videos on ubuntu mate?
<bazhang> Zeropedian, what have you used so far
<IamKrilcov> How do i get to choose where my dl goes?
<Skeet> Hey guys, am trying to use boot-repair to fix grub problems. Currently had windows 10 and ubuntu dualbooting. Can someone help out?
<bazhang> IamKrilcov, thats a setting in firefox
<Zeropedian> i tried everything
<IamKrilcov> i am using the ubuntu browser.
<bazhang> Zeropedian, please name some of those
<Zeropedian> lightworks and kdenlive seems to be the best that linux does offer
<EriC^^> IamKrilcov: that browser is comical sort of
<Zeropedian> lightworks is pretty close to sony vegas pro 12..
<IamKrilcov> yea, thank you
<Zeropedian> but i never used it full time..so i am bit unconfident deleting my windows and switching to ubuntu
<EriC^^> it's meant for the ubuntu touch stuff more than anything else i think
<IamKrilcov> Victory!
<PocketUser> Sorry! Trelos
<bazhang> PocketUser, stay on topic here, chit chat elsewhere
<Guest96434> Would anyone be willing to take me through a vsftpd setup that gives me write access to /var/www
<IamKrilcov> can someone direct me to a command line channel?
<IamKrilcov> I need help with dl'ing shasum generators and using them
<sjaak> hola
<tomreyn> IamKrilcov: this channel is, amongst other, about command lines
<Skeet> Can someone help me repair my grub menu on win10/ubuntu dualboot? Encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<tomreyn> IamKrilcov: you can use the sha*sum or openssl commands to generate shasums
<itsmemario> Hi guys I am having issue. I want to copy information from my log file from the programme "Log", the informtion about "hardware" and "important". I installed multitails but i cannot make it work. any help / app suggestion?
<PocketUser> I got it to work using chmod 775 /root
<PocketUser> 644 also works but isn't ideal for /www dir
<itsmemario> any help please?
<PocketUser> Obviously in sudo
<PocketUser> What's up Mario?
<bazhang> PocketUser, please stop the chit chat here
<Skeet> Can someone help me repair my grub menu on win10/ubuntu dualboot? Encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<PocketUser> Mario asked for help.... I asked him what help he needed!
<bazhang> PocketUser, use tabcomplete for the actual nick
<Guest96434> Anyone know why I can't write with vsftpd even though i have write enabled in the .conf?
<itsmemario> PocketUser: I am trying to get a copy of my log report (the same you can find in the "log" application). This app does not let me copy the data. I need to copy the "hardware" log section and the "important" section. Any ideas?
<IamKrilcov> this is hard
#ubuntu 2016-12-27
<Skeet> Can someone help me repair my grub menu on win10/ubuntu dualboot? Encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<teward> Skeet: that... isn't a grub error, that's a packaging conflict, are you using any odd PPAs, or non-Ubuntu repositories?
<Skeet> I'm currently booted in to boot-repair from a usb drive. My win10 partition and ubuntu partition will not boot because grub is not installed
<Skeet> And i do not know if I am or not because I cannot boot in my ubuntu to check my repositories for unkown sources
<PocketUser> You could use bit bleach. Does the job usually. Failing that it would be a quick script to suck out the logs... Whatever the hardware one is called
<PocketUser> Not sure how to put time and date parameters round it tho... Those logs could be a truck in size!
<Skeet> teward can I pm you?
<PocketUser> Please skeet
<itsmemario> PocketUser: is that to me?
<waltman> I thought I'd figured out how to do raid/lvm/partition setup manually from the installer, but it's not booting. This time I took pictures! http://wlad.mawode.com/~waltman/ubuntu-install/
<waltman> partition1.jpg and partition2.jpg are two shots of the screen because it wouldn't all fit on one screen. boot_fail.jpg shows the messages at boot.
<teward> Skeet: sorry, my internet keeps drifting in and out, I won't be able to help too much right now.  My parents' place doesn't have decent Internet.
<Skeet> teward No problem thanks for the response.
<waltman> It seems like I'm close.
<PocketUser> Jees another boot issue!
<waltman> If I have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb mirrored, what device do I want to boot off of?
<PocketUser> The primary one. Not the mirror
<waltman> /dev/sda1?
<PocketUser> Do you have sda0 and sda1
<Skeet> Can someone help me repair my grub menu on win10/ubuntu dualboot? Encountering this error while trying to repair from boot-repair live usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<PocketUser> I'm sure you're making this up skeet!
<Skeet> PocketUser would you like pictures to prove?
<PocketUser> Uninstall win 10 and it'll be fine. Trust Ubuntu
<bazhang> PocketUser, thats not helpful at all
<waltman> Just sda1, I think.
<bazhang> PocketUser, stop the nonsense PocketUser
<Skeet> PocketUser: no. I have files on my win10 partition and also need it for my work
<waltman> AND now it's not even letting me boot off the flash drive anymore? Sigh
<drjam> yeesh
<PocketUser> Lol how many devices have you got in there?
<PocketUser> Just 1 raid of 2 disks?
<waltman> 2 raids, each of 2 disks
<waltman> Is there a key after it starts booting to use the installer?
<waltman> there we go
<waltman> Each drive has 1 big partition that I divided up in lvm
<waltman> (this is why I took the pictures) :)
<Skeet> Can someone help me repair my grub menu on win10/ubuntu dualboot? Encountering this error while trying to repair from boot-repair live usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<waltman> I'm trying to boot off the shell on the flash drive
<waltman> My plan was to raid sda1 and sdb1, divide it up with lvm, then boot.
<drjam> ooooh raiding party
<drjam> oh wait, sorry, wrong raid
 * drjam slinks back to sidelines
<waltman> Is that a bad idea?
<thebucket> Can someone help me with dual boot please
<thebucket> Great another dead channel
<Bashing-om> thebucket: Many here can . Ask the real question, please :)
<drjam> yup
<drjam> wish i could help, am noob
<tehBTP> Any books you can recommend? I'm taking a long flight and I'd like to read up on linux/ubuntu to get a better understanding.
<Skeet> Can someone assist me with fixing mygrub menu? I am currently booted in live usb "Boot-repair" and it will not auto-fix my grub because of repository issues on my ubuntu install
<bazhang> !manual | tehBTP
<ubottu> tehBTP: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> for books recommendations try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel tehBTP
<Zeropedian> i tried fedora today
<tomreyn> waltman: the partitoning scheme looks fine, but where is /boot ?
<Skeet> Here is an error on pastbin that the live usb is throwing at me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<bazhang> Zeropedian, how does relate to ubuntu support here
<Zeropedian> and it's yum pckgmanager showed me every single file that was downloaded and installed
<tehBTP> bazhang, thanks. I already got the manual for reading was looking for more in depth. thanks though.
<Zeropedian> i wonder if i can activate such thing in ubuntu
<tomreyn> waltman: i think you want /boot on a separate RAID device without LVM
<xk051> Zeropedian: dpkg
<bazhang> Zeropedian, dpkg -l
<Zeropedian> i'll try out..thanks
<waltman> I didn't think I needed a separate boot partition with EFI.
<duckhead1> hey can anyone helpe with PostFIX mail server
<waltman> hmm, maybe not. Let's try that!
<tomreyn> waltman: no, with EFI you don't need a boot, partition, you need an efi partition
<Zeropedian> jesus..dpkg is heavy..
<tomreyn> or ESP rather
<ontheline> the creepy thing about setting boot stuff - is that every mis try... LOL there you go rebooting, tweaking and rebooting
<ontheline> a better procedure would be having redundant hardware, on for tweaking and another for booting tries... hooray
<ontheline> do a "boot testing software" exists? like a emulator/VM that would say "ya, your FS is fine and will probably boot"..
<tomreyn> it would be nice if part of the installer media was r/w and you could store your answers to the installer prompts there and reload them on your next try, so you you'd only need to redo those things you actually want to change, not the entire installation.
<Ben64> ontheline: that doesn't make sense
<tomreyn> the installer does wanr you about some obvious fallacies
<Windowsforever> Do yourself a favour Ben and think before you type!
<ontheline> tomreyn, that would be nice - but youre assuming an install
<bazhang> Windowsforever, thats not helpf ul at all
<ontheline> Ben64, the idea is like a "fs checker"
<Ben64> like fsck?
<ontheline> Ben64, check if a the FS have booting condition
<Ben64> that's not something that is checkable
<Windowsforever> Bazhang?
<ontheline> Ben64, :D
<Ben64> way way too many variables
<ontheline> lol
<Ben64> just ... boot it
<drjam> lol
<drjam> the irony is, ive found microsoft hyper-v to be rock solid so i can test ubuntu installs as VMs
<ontheline> ontheline, it would involve "a piece of VM" "a piece of emulators" - maybe diffrent modules for diffrent architectures :D
<drjam> i can suggest that as a possible support answer in ubuntu here
<ontheline> im delirating... too much turkey - sorry guys
<ontheline> btw - just as expression - handt any turkey this year - were on pork
<Windowsforever> Come on ontheline grow up. We didn't come here to hear all about your vagina and the first time you bled!
<ontheline> cya
<ontheline> oh oh..
<drjam> iieeww, that also was not cool for in here
<ontheline> Windowsforever, kkkkkkkkkkkk
<ontheline> bye
<drjam> lol
<Skeet> Can someone help me repair my grub menu on win10/ubuntu dualboot? Encountering this error while trying to repair from boot-repair live usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691239/
<drjam> would re-installing it help? youve got your datab backed up somewhere else right?
<Ben64> Skeet: pastebin the output from boot-repair
<Skeet> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23691529/
<Ben64> uh, no
<drjam> doh
<spupuser> Hi, can help me with a command
<Skeet> I dont understand what you mean then by upload a pastebin, I'm in the middle of using boot-repair and it tells me to C&P that command in a terminal and when I do it spits out the orignal pastebin that I uploaded
<Ben64> Skeet: that doesn't make sense, it should just look at your boot information and tell you
<Skeet> Ben64: Here it what i believe you are looking for - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23691571/
<daniel> daniel
<daniel> coño
<Guest62587> ok
<Guest62587> guest625887
<Guest62587> qye
<Guest62587> nbh
<Ben64> Skeet: how is this an ubuntu issue? says there you're running kali
<Skeet> Because it is ubuntu and not kali. If I could boot in the system I can screenshot the desktop and show you. I do not know why it states Kali
<kaleo_> hello
<kaleo_>  /ns register kaleozhou  kaleo1990@hotmail.com
<kk4ewt> kaleo_, change your password now
<MarcoP> nice pass and email :)
<kaleo_> #xiangtingkeji
<carlyanna> hey guys I need some help. I currently am running 16.04 ubuntu desktop. I made a signifigant mistake earlier today...I was trying to download lubuntu 64 to my USB stick so that I can install on other computer. I tried deleting all of the files on the USB (I had used this usb as a boot device on another computer recently and wantd to use it for a different boot on new computer). Anyway I right clicked and saw I could "zero out" the U
<carlyanna> now I don't know how to fix the USB
<carlyanna> I've downloaded GPARTED and have /debsdb1 showing a red flag and then an unallocated partition listed
<carlyanna> can anyone help
<bazhang> carlyanna, you tried to dl ot a live usb?
<bazhang> carlyanna, not a persistent one?
<carlyanna> not sure what you mean, I just wanted to erase what was on the USB and I clicked
<carlyanna> the "replace with zeros" option
<carlyanna> and now it's not being recognized, the USB
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent carlyanna
<Ben64> well you erased it
<Ben64> create a new partition if you want
<carlyanna> is ther a way to make it a normal blank USB again?
<GALL0> Ubuntu 16.04.1 server, no GUI. edit `/etc/samba/smb.conf`  with http://pastebin.com/Rb5rVSU7 at the end. restarted samba service, can't connect via finder/OS X
<tenX> carlyanna: it is really blank right now
<Ben64> carlyanna: gparted
<carlyanna> yep downloaded gparted
<carlyanna> but whats with the red flag
<Ben64> who knows, we can't see it
<bazhang> carlyanna, are you trying to use gparted on a running system
<sruli> carlyanna: post the otput of lsblk to paste.ubuntu.com
<tenX> carlyanna: basically the drive is missing any partition and file system now and will not be recognized as an accessable device
<carlyanna> sruli: what do you mean post the output
<carlyanna> bazhang: i am using gparted on a running system to try and fix my usb stick
<carlyanna> tenX: so i basically made it a useless piece of plastic?
<carlyanna> or is it fixable
<bazhang> carlyanna, is the system running on the usb or where
<carlyanna> lol
<sruli> carlyanna: in the terminal execute "lsblk" copy the output and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<tenX> carlyanna: it is easily fixed
<tenX> carlyanna: you simply have to create one or more partitions and format it
<tenX> carlyanna: with a file system of your choice
<GALL0> Ubuntu 16.04.1 server, no GUI. edit `/etc/samba/smb.conf`  with http://pastebin.com/Rb5rVSU7 at the end. restarted samba service, can't connect via finder/OS X
<cfhowlett> !server | GALL0
<ubottu> GALL0: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<GALL0> thanks
<GALL0> ?join #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett>        /join
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu slow
<ubuntu-mate> eh gnome slow ding
<bazhang> which part is slow ubuntu-mate
<bazhang> give us the exact details please ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> desktop environment..
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, install lxde or xfce.  logout, choose your DE and login
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate, yes, thats not clear at all, we need the exact details
<ubuntu-mate> i'm sorry..  it's not ubuntu.. it's Unity..
<ubuntu-mate> Unity slow.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, same suggestion: install xfce4 or lxde.
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate, same suggestion: install xfce4 or lxde. ==> yeah.. i'am using ubuntu mate now..  it's fast.
<bazhang> ubuntu-mate, again thats not clear what exact issues you are having, please stop repeating the same 'slow'
<realm174> Hi all. Ubuntu 16.10, I previously had an older ATI card. Just put in a GTX950, but all I get is a black screen. No login screen or anything.  I know the card works, I'm using in in Windows (dual boot). Anything special I need to do to get Ubuntu to see the new video card?
<bazhang> what are the system specs ubuntu-mate , what ram, which cpu, which gpu, what drivers installed from where
<cfhowlett> realm174, first try nomodeset to get your desktop operational
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<realm174> Thanks gentlemen, I'll go try that! :)
<realm174> (or ladies... sorry for the assumption)
<nmw> can someone help with a lubuntu update 16.04 to 16.10 issue?
<Ben64> only if  you explain the issue
<cfhowlett> !help | nmw
<ubottu> nmw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nmw> well, it seemed to error, but lsb_release -a says it's on 16.10 but synaptic says "lubuntu-desktop" is a broken package
<nmw> something about "gnome software center" not being installed and some more items but I don't know where the log file is
<mathFreak> hey
<mathFreak> where can i get a list of freenode chanels
<mathFreak> channels
<nmw> and I'm afraid to reboot
<cfhowlett> nmw, first let's get good info.  sudo apt update && sudo apt do-release-upgrade | pastebinit
<dian_> LIST
<nmw> oh wow this is more broken then it thought...looks like I can't even install pastebinit
<nmw> lubuntu-desktop has unmet dependencies
<nmw> that's the error there
<cfhowlett> nmw, pastebinit should be there.  let's try an alternative: sudo do-release-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<nmw> "no new release found"
<cfhowlett> nmw, good.  sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999           <<< use the paste this time please.
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, i  got my problem resolved - i didn't know about the passthru option for the dvd drive - i checked the box and now the windows 10 guest sees the game
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: so the screenshots helped, i was hoping so
<Scoop_> Hello everyone. Have a extreme situation. I executed "sudo /* ../" And the long story short I am looking for some specific folder with files that used to  be in /home/user~ alongside with download, desktop, images etc is it possible to find them? Because I am having a really hard time here.
<tomreyn> "sudo /* ../" - what is this supposed to do?
<Scoop_> sorry "sudo mv /* ../"
<tomreyn> ugh
<tomreyn> which directory where you in when you did this?
<Scoop_> i did this in /var/www/html/website/project
<tomreyn> so /var/www/html/website/project now contains most directories which were previously stored below /
<Scoop_> yes
<tomreyn> so you should probably move them back
<Scoop_> but my desired home/user~ folder are not present from the first look
<tomreyn> /home/user~ will currently be at /var/www/html/website/project/home/user~
<Scoop_> I should also mention that my ubuntu 16.04 crashed (had a dual boot with win 10) and win 10 also... I am know writing from recovered win 8 and I am searching with windows search the ubuntu partition
<tomreyn> so, just to make sure we're agreeing on this: you are aware that you moved important parts of the operating system to a location where it won't be found during boot? i.e. unless you move those directories back to where they came from this system won't boot, and probably will fail for other reasons, too
<tomreyn> you are searching through the ubuntu partition from within windows? how would this work? windows does not (natively) understand linux supported file systems (other than vfat, ntfs)
<Scoop_> I agree but the OS is at the least concern, just want to find important files. But... you're saying i can manually move those files to root and try booting ubuntu ?
<Scoop_> tomreyn i am using a 3rd party program  Paragon ExtFS for Windows
<tomreyn> you can try, unless you changed other things it should work, given you make no mistakes while moving things back
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> i have no experience with this paragon extfs software, cannot tell whether it can move files on ext4 (i asuspect that's what you have there) file systems, or whether it can do so reliably
<waltman> I tried making /boot a separate partition, but it's still failing to boot.
<waltman> Here's my current setup: https://gist.github.com/waltman/bb0a3279731b488221e480acb953aae8
<Scoop_> tomreyn just one more thing - the folders appeared in var/www/html/website not  var/www/html/website/project . That logical, right? The command was "sudo mv /* ../"
<waltman> everything except the swap space is ext4
<tomreyn> Scoop_: yes that's logical, since the ".." path specification refers to the parent directory.
<tomreyn> waltman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/353683/uefi-partitioning-for-dummies#answer
<tomreyn> as i mentioned earlier, you don't need /boot, you need an ESP. which needs to be fat32 formatted (but i think the installer will do this automatically if you configure it to be ESP/EFI).
<tomreyn> see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zhou_xingyu> hello everyone
<zhou_xingyu> https://paste.gnome.org/puncr2uhv
<zhou_xingyu> may you help me with it?
<tomreyn> zhou_xingyu: what does this return? lsb_release -sd; uname -m
<tomreyn> zhou_xingyu: looks like your system time / date is very wrong, your computer thinks it's the year 2012
<ddoobb> Hi. I installed Ubuntu on an old Vista laptop as dual boot and initially Ubuntu ran very well but now it has slowed to unusable levels and even crashes now and then. I have reinstalled once but that didn't help. What can I do. Given how slow Ubuntu is I'd rather go back to using Vista than reinstall Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> ddoobb: maybe your disk is falling apart, or the file system ran full or almost full. but without more details, speculation is the only approach one can take here.
<ddoobb> tomreyn: So what should I do to look for a solution?
<az> Hello, I'm not seeing my partitions on sidebar anymore. they are there but not showing as mountable as usual in file manager
<tomreyn> ddoobb: check your log files, start with /var/log/syslog - see whether there are error reported, and which. you can post the latest logfile online using !pastebinit for others here to review
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sugoiryu> hello the package rtl8812au-dkms will not install correctly
<tomreyn> !smart | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> ddoobb: ^ you can try this to check whether your disk is falling apart - which is actually very likely on a laptop which cam eith windows vista pre-installed, since it's so old
<tomreyn> ddoobb: in case you would consider replacing parts or all of the hardware, check with the folk in ##hardware for suggestions
<ddoobb> tomreyn thanks im gonna check smartmontools
<tomreyn> sugoiryu: provide more details, try installing it on a command line and post the output to a !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | sugoiryu
<ubottu> sugoiryu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ddoobb: to see how full your disks are, just use: df -h && df -i
<tomreyn> none of the percentages should be between 95% and 100 %
<tomreyn> anything above 90% may result in noticable slowdowns
<tenX> tomreyn: you should really replace an hdd of that age before it is too late
<tenX> tomreyn: meant to address at ddoobb sry
<tomreyn> tenX: it's not minie, but yes, sugoiryu should if it has that age. which is why i suggested talking to people in ##hardware for partial or full hardware replacements
<tomreyn> whoops, ddoobb, not sugoiryu
<tenX> tomreyn: ;)
 * tomreyn getting sleepy
<ddoobb> tomreyn: they're all fairly below 95%
<tenX> ddoobb: in case you want to keep that old hardware you might exchange the old disk with a ssd
<_Marek_> hi all
<xangua> Hi, happy new year
<tenX> xangua: what time zone is that?
<_Marek_> does anyone know gmp mpfr mpc are missing on my ubuntu system? they are part of gcc compiler
<tomreyn> ddoobb: yet another excplanation might be that the fans are broken or too jammed with dust so they run too slow, making the cpu  limit itself (runing sloweR) to prevent from running hot.
<tomreyn> _Marek_: did you mean to put the word "why" in there?
<_Marek_> tomreyn: yes i did sorry for that
<waltman> Boot failed once again.
<Scoop_> @tomreyn tried to boot ubuntu got an error dev/sda9 problem...
<ddoobb> can I check cpu temps from terminal?
<tenX> tomreyn: that should be noisy and might be temporarily worked around with a vacuum cleaner ;)
<_Marek_> strangely enough i get GNU Awk 4.1.3, API: 1.1 (GNU MPFR 3.1.4, GNU MP 6.1.0)
<tomreyn> Scoop_: your best bet is probably to reinstall.
<waltman> is there a flag to set the partition to EFI? I didn't see any option for that in the installer's partition screen.
<tomreyn> _Marek_: so what makes you think these parts are missing?
<Scoop_> but tried to look further through win8 to ubuntu partition and discovered that my ubuntu files are encryped and linked, but looks like they are somewhere there - do you know what my second steps should be?
<_Marek_> tomreyn: im unable to find them in /usr/lib(32,64) via a script
<tomreyn> tenX: yes, works sometimes. or you just wait until the dust bursts up in flames, works, too.
<tenX> tomreyn: wow thats way more flashy i guess
 * tomreyn tested successfully
<ddoobb> Also, can I get anything useful from this dialog http://i.imgur.com/S29Lzzj.png
<ddoobb> it showed after crash
<tomreyn> Scoop_: are you possibly referring to the contents of your home directory and home directory encryption (using ecryptfs)?
<Scoop_> https://postimg.org/image/b0id26cw7/   tomreyn
<Scoop_> yes!
<tomreyn> read README.txt ;)
<tomreyn> !encrypted | Scoop_
<ubottu> Scoop_: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tomreyn> this should contain an explanation on how to recover the data.
<Scoop_> THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.  From the graphical desktop, click on:  "Access Your Private Data"  or  From the command line, run:  ecryptfs-mount-private
<sugoiryu> hello the package rtl8812au-dkms will not install correctly: http://pastebin.com/XZ0FyiyU
<Scoop_> i found this text in usr/share/encryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt   (it was pointed from the readme.txt )
<tomreyn> ddoobb: that's just an application crash, nothing impacting the system as a whole. and i *think* (not sure) that especially "gnome-software" is not very stable in ubuntu 16.04 (and other linux distributions released around the time)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> sugoiryu: provide more details, try installing it on a command line and post the output to a !pastebin
<tomreyn> ^ sugoiryu: still the same
<tomreyn> Scoop_: check the wiki, too
<sugoiryu> i get same output from command line
<sugoiryu> i did put the output to pastebin
<ddoobb> OK, just checked temperatures, is this too high? http://pastebin.com/iw1tNxUX
<ddoobb> syslog here http://pastebin.com/xcP5SCiY
<Scoop_> tomreyn i will try this http://www.r-studio.com/Data_Recovery_From_Encrypted_Linux_Disk.shtml  What do you think?
<tomreyn> sugoiryu: sorry i had missed the pastebin output
<sugoiryu> tomreyn, oh ok
<ddoobb> tomreyn: but my system did shut down though because of that crash
<ddoobb> i got that screen after it restarted
<tomreyn> sugoiryu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8812au/+bug/1613009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1613009 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "rtl8812au-dkms 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu4: rtl8812au kernel module failed to build [error: void value not ignored as it ought to be]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> sugoiryu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8812au/+bug/1629235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1595765 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1629235 Wifi drivers all fail to build [error: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_2GHZ’ undeclared here]" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> or rather: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1595765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1595765 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "Wifi drivers all fail to build [error: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_2GHZ’ undeclared here]" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> these bug reports contain some workarounds
<sugoiryu> hmm ok thanks.. will try the github link from there
<kylie> Hello all
<Scoop_> tomreyn waiting for your advice about the url i posted :)
<kylie> I'm having some issues with Ubuntu 16.10.
<tomreyn> Scoop_: i do not know "R-Studio Agent for Linux" and cannot comment on whether or not it is going to produce the intended result. i did point you to a wiki page which should have instruction son how to recover data from an ecrypts file system.
<kylie> When I open the Unity search, it takes a long time to open. And the text in the search bar does not clear when I finish searching.
<tomreyn> kylie: hi. please describe the issue.
<tomreyn> sugoiryu: good luck
<sugoiryu> ah cool that 1 built and works great.. though it aint dkms
<Scoop_> tomreyn which one wiki site? Do you have an url?
<sugoiryu> tomreyn, ty ive had awesome luck :)
<kylie> Just to clarify, sometimes it takes a long time to open. Other times, it doesn't.
<Scoop_> kylie if you want to be on the same boat as I am - try "sudo mv /* ../"    Then you will understand what real problems are :D
<kylie> Scoop_, That's not helpful, and um at "real problems." Each problem is valued here.
<tomreyn> !encrypted | Scoop_
<tomreyn> <ubottu> Scoop_: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tomreyn> Scoop_: ^ this
<tomreyn> (i had posted this before)
<Scoop_> Thanks a million tomreyn, kylie sorry.
<tomreyn> Scoop_: please don't give bad advice here, even jokingly, it's too dangerous.
<tomreyn> and you're welcome
<tomreyn> kylie: sorry i porbably can't help, lacking experience with unity.
<tomreyn> kylie: you could check ~/.xession-errors for hints on what is going wrong, though
<kylie> OK, if someone is willing to help please do!
<tomreyn> maybe /var/log/Xorg.*.log too
<kylie> tomreyn, looking now.
<kylie> Hm, I'm not sure that xsession-errors says anything relevant to this. I'll pastebin both and we'll see what happens
<kylie> !paastebin
<kylie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kylie> xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23692316/
<kylie> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23692321/
<FatherWh0> I have an ubuntu external that's become unbootable from drive errors and for some reason my install disk isn't offering reinstall.
<FatherWh0> what's my best bet for repair?
<tomreyn> kylie: this "unity-settings-daemon main process ended, respawning" seems to point at a (yet undetermined) underlying issue. you may want to try and find out why it keeps ending and respawning. my (limited) understanding is that it should be run once during graphical login and remain running until you logout, or until X exits.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how to diagnose it further, however
<FatherWh0> I'm booted to the install cd. the desktop there a good place to repair?
<tomreyn> kylie: Xorg.0.log looks ok to me
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: yes, or the temrinal there
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: what kind of drive errors? by "an ubuntu external", do you mean an external disk drive?
<FatherWh0> yes, it's a passport. I've forgotten the exact error. I'd have to restart to it to see. Should I or should I attempt some kind of repair while I've got the desktop up?
<waltman> install failed AGAIN
<waltman> When I get to the point where it asks me where to install grub, is it /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<crazyhorse18> hey all.. i want to copy off all my photos of my iphone.. and it doesnt' seem to work with ubuntu 14.04... anyone know a fix?
<crazyhorse18> or some software i can download
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: you can try diagnosing from where you are. are you somewhat comfortabler with using a terminal?
<kylie> tomreyn, yeah, I'm not sure how to diagnose it further either. For now, do you have any suggestions on what I can do to work around this, such as using GNOME instead of Unity?
<Aquaholic> Hello?
<crazyhorse18> it used to work but i think apple has changed something in iOS 10
<tomreyn> hello!
<Aquaholic> I seem to be having an issue with a USB that I DD'd an ISO onto - it now shows as unallocated and only 1.5GB - supposed to be 16.
<tomreyn> kylie: you could try a different desktop environment, sure. apt-cache search '.*-desktop$' for a selection (not all of these are desktop environments, read the descritive texts)
<xangua> crazyhorse18: two tips about using iPhone and Ubuntu: try to keep latest Ubuntu release and hold off iOS updates for at least 6 months
<tomreyn> waltman: /dev/sda most likely.
<waltman> That's what I'm doing.
<waltman> I updated my partition description: https://gist.github.com/waltman/bb0a3279731b488221e480acb953aae8
<FatherWh0> tomreyn: trufully I don't know enough about linux to know the commands even. I'm a windows person just getting started in the linux world.
<kylie> tomreyn, I looked, and I'm not sure if I'm seeing anything that matches a GNOME option? Likee replacing the desktop environmeent is what I mean
<waltman> The error I'm getting is 'volume group "ssd-vg" not found'
<FatherWh0> tomreyn: that said I prefer command lines.
<tomreyn> !terminal | FatherWh0
<ubottu> FatherWh0: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kylie> Oh, MATE may be it (from the answer by ubottu), looking again
<Aquaholic> Or CTRL+ALT+T works on most
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: you can do a file system check (fsck) on all partitions / file systems on your disk
<tomreyn> !fsck | FatherWh0
<ubottu> FatherWh0: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kylie> OK, I see MATE now.
<kylie> Installing...
<kylie> After I install, how do I remove Unity?
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: ... and you can inspect the S.M.A.R.T. data to get an idea of the health of the drive, too.
<tomreyn> !smart | FatherWh0
<ubottu> FatherWh0: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<xangua> kylie: I believe the mate desktop site has commands to remove unity and gnome components, but it's better just to leave it alone or fresh install Ubuntu mate
<Aquaholic> So uh, just wondering, how can I expand the unallocated space to fill what it's supposed to have?
<waltman> I finally got to a shell prompt, but I can't do very much
<tomreyn> kylie: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<waltman> I'm not sure how I could try to manually mount a drive to see what /etc looks like.
<xangua> tomreyn: that will only remove a metapackage
<kylie> xangua, I guess the better question then would be, how do I *switch* from Unity to MATE? Is there an option when I login with  lightdm?
<xangua> kylie: I just arrived so I don't know what you're up to/whywant to switch from unity to mate
<tomreyn> xangua, kylie: true, kylie should follow it up with: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<tomreyn> kylie: but indeed you probably dont need to uninstall unity unless disk space is a concern. you can select the desktop environment to login to at the graphical login prompt.
<kylie> xangua, Unity isn't working properly, and so far no one knows how to fix it. By switch, I just mean not starting Unity when I login
<waltman> I've run out of things to try.
<Aquaholic> Uh - okay - I tried to overwrite the first 512 bits with zeroes, and now a 16GB drive is showing up on the side, but gParted is still only showing the 1.5GB unallocated space
<FatherWh0> tomreyn: It restarted. It did not run the check from what I can tell. i am at the command prompt now.
<kylie> (Another problem I noticed just now: alt-tab sometimes takes forever, sometimes not.)
<xangua> kylie: that sounds like an XY problem to me: X doesn't work, install Y
<xangua> kylie: what are your system specs?
<kylie> xangua, I haven't yet gotten support to fix the original problem.
<kylie> xangua, Hmm, how can I find them? I have a Panasonic CF-C2
<tomreyn> Aquaholic use the command 'lsblk' to identify the device name of the drive. usually something starting "sd". then run: "sudo parted /dev/sdX print 2>&1 | pastebinit" (replacing the X) and provide the url.
<kylie> xangua, Intel integrated graphics, 4 GB ram, using ubuntu from an external hard drive
<kylie> xangua, re the XY problem, it was a workaround due to the lack of support
<xangua> kylie: looks more than capable of using unity or any other desktop you want, also uses Intel graphics, weird
<kylie> xangua, Are there any other system specs you were looking for?
<xangua> From an external drive?
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: sorry, what restarted, i'm starting to loose track of the various issues peopel have
<Aquaholic> Here it is Tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23692385/
<kylie> xangua, What do you mean by your question about an external drive?
<xangua> kylie: why using Ubuntu from an external drive? USB 2 port?
<crazyhorse18> xangue: ah ok.. so basically need to do it on a macbook instead
<kylie> xangua, Don't want to remove Windows 10 as I lease this computer
<FatherWh0> tomreyn: it's ok. I took from what you told me and sorted out the commands I needed. It's fixed. :) I have desktop
<xangua> crazyhorse18: you can also compile latest libimobiledevice
<xangua> And keep up to date
<kylie> xangua, I Don't know if it's a USB 2 port, good question
<crazyhorse18> xangua: yeah i tried adding the ppa.. but didn't work on ubuntu 14.04
<crazyhorse18> i'll try compile
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: so that's a 16 GB device (or file?) you are looking at, with the first 1 MB used for partition table and master boot record. it has a sdingle partition on it which consumes all available space.
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: and your goal is now what?
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: Opening GParted, it shows that drive - the issue is it shows no partitions, only 1.5GB of unallocated space.
<kylie> xangua, May I tell you the problem I said earlier?
<tomreyn> FatherWh0: great, it'S glad you were able to fix it with just that.
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: My goal is, in the end, get it back to normal in GParted, and then later make a bootable Linux drive so I can fix another computer
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: can you show the output of: ls -l /dev/sdc
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1680719872 Dec 27 12:13 /dev/sdc
<FatherWh0> Might be the wrong place but anyway.. I tested out raspberry pi's new Pixel because it's supposed to be useful on older pc's. Ended up with "ldlinux.c32 failed to load" which I'm guessing is incompatibility with the hardware. Can anyone advise another release I might try for an older pc?
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: so this is a file, not a block device node. you must have made an error replacing the device node by a file.
<Aquaholic> So - how may I fix it? I DD'd a linux bootable disk iso onto the drive, which I'm fairly sure was the cause.
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: this is recoverable, but  you won't be able to work with the disk which is / was sdc until you move that file out of the way and re-attach the drive
<xangua> FatherWh0: Lubuntu
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: Alright - how could I move that file out of the way? I know how to use the basic commands such as DD, Ls, etc.
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: you probably tried to dd an ISO to the drive, but actually overwrote a symbolic link at this location (dd will not resolve symbolic links provided as a destination in its 'of' parameter)
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: sudo mv /dev/sdc /tmp/  # - this assumes oyu have sufficient space available in /tmp. check available space there using: df -h /tmp
<waltman> So I've done everything you all have suggested about trying to make a bootable system, but it still won't boot. After a minute or so the boot process gave up and dropped me to a shell prompt. Is there any way I can mount the drives and look and see what the installer did?
<Aquaholic> 161GB Avail.
<Aquaholic> *Tomreyn:
<tomreyn> waltman: parted -ls
<tomreyn> waltman: or: cat /proc/partitions
<waltman> parted not found
<tomreyn> waltman: or: lsblk
<FatherWh0> xangua: thx, looks good. :0
<FatherWh0> xangua: *:)
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: so you can move it safely
<waltman> all I have are sda and sdb. I *don't* have sda1 or sda2.
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: data stored to /tmp will be deleted on next boot (by default)
<kylie> xangua, just want to see if you have any thoughts before I  log out and into GNOME ?
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: Alright.
<waltman> OK, I'm going to try to get a shell prompt out of the installer and see what fdisk says.
<waltman> but where did sda1 and 2 go?
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: So - how do I move it?
<tomreyn> waltman: are yuo in a fully funcational bash shell, the grub CLI, or the emergency (busybox) shell? you could take photos and upload them, which might make it possible to support you (you have this tendency to provide little information).
<xangua> kylie: next time lease a computer with Linux?
<waltman> What more do you want me to say besides "I only see sda and sdb"?
<waltman> this was the emergency busybox shell.
<tomreyn> waltman: explain what commands you ran, what output was generated
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: still the same command: sudo mv /dev/sdc /tmp/
<maxtype> hey yeah
<tomreyn> waltman: sorry if i lost patience, i should probably just go to bed soon.
<maxtype> question, is it possible to set a virtual pointing device (like a touch pad) to a static id?
<Aquaholic> Tomreyn: Command done. What should I do now?
<tomreyn> waltman: you may have more luck coming back with your questions later, nicely summed up as you already did on github.
<kyliebrooks> xangua, I'm confused as to the relation here. I just don't want to remove things that I may not be allowed to remove from the internal hard drive.
<waltman> tomreyn: I've been at this since 2 pm est. I'm feeling more than a little fried.
<kyliebrooks> xangua, And I don't think it's the speed of the external hard drive that is the issue here
<waltman> Having you want me to to take a picture of what's in /dev isn't helping.
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: unmount file systems form the external disk (if you mounted any), then reattach the external disk.
<kyliebrooks> Plus, I don't think I'm able to lease a computer with Linux unfortunately, don't have the $
<tomreyn> Aquaholic: then check the output of 'dmsg -T | tail' - it should indicate which device node was assigned. then use "ls -a /dev/sdaX" again (again, replace X by the very character you determined)
<kyliebrooks> So I'll logout in a few minutes. ttyl!
<budder> attempting to install (first time). my laptop has a 128gb SSD. I shrunk 40gb from the C partition to dedicate towards Ubuntu. when I select the "install alongside Windows" I get what you see in the first pic. when i select "something else" I get what you see in the 2nd pic and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do http://imgur.com/a/ZU5l7
<tomreyn> waltman: i'm not sure what to say. this seems to be one of your first installations using the ubuntu serve rinstaller, and you picked a somewhat complex configuration. with complexity comes proneness to error. it's not easy to get this stuff right, and usually won'T work at the first try, or first tries. reading up on how partitiojing is done in a uefi scenario with multiplke RAIDs and LVM before you tried it might have saved some time.
<tomreyn> i can't tell OTOH what the issue is you are currently experiencing. you could try to siagnose and fix it from a live cd
<tomreyn> (or live usb stick)
<waltman> tomreyn: I've been at this for going on 12 hours. I did read up on raid and lvm before I started.
<waltman> From my perspective it seems like there are 1000 special cases.
<tomreyn> waltman: okay, that's good. it's not easy to get all of this right. i do this stuff for years and still don't usually get it done on the first try.
<jrgilman> hey guys, I recently built a rig for my business partner and everything was great, just had issues with the graphics card (Rx 480 drivers etc) and some software so I'm looking to avoid that this go around for my new rig
<jrgilman> anyone have a recommendation for an equivalent level graphics card that has good driver support
<waltman> I've tried at least a dozen different configurations now. Each time it takes at least half an hour to setup, and you can't see what the installer's actually doing. It's incredibly frustrating.
<tomreyn> i think there is an installer log file written while the installaiton takes place, you could access it by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 and logging in there (ctrl-at-f7 should return to the installer)
<waltman> Plus half the time I can't even get it to boot from my flash drive instead of the hd.
<tomreyn> the log file is, IIRC written to /var/log/install.log or /root/install.log once the installation completes
<budder> i'm trying to install alongside windows and I'm not sure where to go from here. I partitioned 40GB from Windows disk management and this where I am stuck in the install http://imgur.com/a/ZU5l7
<tomreyn> waltman: i can see how this can be frustrating. it's not unusual to hit such issues with complex configuraitons, though.
<tomreyn> waltman: not because it's a shortcoming of linux, ubuntu or the installer (well, maybe in parts, it could be more polished here and there) but just doue to the overall complexity. are you setting this up for a hobby, for work, or just for testing / fun?
<budder> y nobody help me
<tomreyn> !repeat | budder
<ubottu> budder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maxtype> question, is it possible to set a virtual pointing device (like a touch pad) to a static id?
<budder> tomreyn: i'm trying to install alongside windows and I'm not sure where to go from here. I partitioned 40GB from Windows disk management and this where I am stuck in the install http://imgur.com/a/ZU5l7
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I'm trying to help my brother remotely
<cluelessperson> chromium-browser will not start in ubuntu
<cluelessperson> I don't know why
<budder> ubottu: i have searched and now my confusion lies in where to go from here
<ubottu> budder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cluelessperson> I deleted  ~/.config/chromium   and ~/.cache/chromium
<Random832> maxtype, id? like for xinput? you know you can just use the name right?
<cluelessperson> reinstalled
<cluelessperson> won't start
<budder> ubottu: seriously?
<ubottu> budder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> budder: on the first prompt, just confirm
<tomreyn> budder: yes, ubottu is just a bot indeed
<budder> tomreyn: but i don't know what any of that means...
<Aquaholic> Right - fixed @Tomreyn. Thank you very much for the help!
<budder> tomreyn: the second window is if i select "something else" for install
<tomreyn> budder: on the second screen, select the "free space"
<tomreyn> ... "41944 MB"
<cluelessperson> :/  anyone?
<maxtype> Random832: I can? i've setup a 2 keyboard shortcuts one to enable one to disable  (xinput --enable 14), I can just use the name?
<cluelessperson> apt-get purge chromium-browser
<cluelessperson> apt-get install chromium-browser
<tomreyn> budder: and /dev/sda for the boot loader
<Random832> yes instead of 14 you can use like 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
<Random832> i've used this in my login scripts for disabling tap to click etc
<tomreyn> budder: you shouldnt do "something else" though, "alongside windows" should just work fine
<budder> tomreyn: but then i can't do anything. if I select dev/sda then I can click New Partition Table. that is all I can do on that screen
<maxtype> Random832: neat, i'll give that a try :D thx ^5
<xangua> cluelessperson: tried to run chromium browser from terminal and see what gives
<xangua> ?
<budder> tomreyn: okay the second screen is if I do "something else." the first screen is if I do "alongside Windows" but then i don't understand what any of that means
<cluelessperson> xangua, installing now
<cluelessperson> xangua,  /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libffmpeg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> budder: okay, so the first screen, "alongside windows": there, the ubuntu installer automatically decides what it thinks is the best way to get ubuntu installed next to windows automatically. it then tells you what it is going to do, and asks whether you are okay with it.
<xangua> cluelessperson: what Ubuntu release?
<tomreyn> budder: what it plans to do is to create 2 new partitions, sda5 and sda6, botrh will be formatted, then ubuntu will be installe din sda5. sda6 will be swap.
<cluelessperson> xangua, 16.10 Yakety
<cluelessperson> xangua, just reinstalled ffmpeg
<xangua> cluelessperson: I don't use chromium but usually install restricted extras and I see that installs video codecs for chromium
<budder> tomreyn: what is the size of those? I shrunk 40gb while in windows disk management for ubuntu, and also i don't know how much it is planning to set for swap
<tomreyn> budder: i couldn't tell fomr this output either, i think it will assign as much swap as you have RAM. and it will assign the rest of the largest unallocated space for ubuntu. i.e. it will consumke those 50 GB you made available.
<tomreyn> * 40 GB
<waltman> tomreyn: I'm a postdoc at Drexel in Philadelphia. We work with biologists to help then analyze 100s of gb of timelapse microscope data.
<maxtype> like a champ, thx again !
<tomreyn> budder: you could change this later by booting from the installer again, choosing to use the live system, and by searching starting gparted, which is a graphical utility similar to windows disk management, but it can handle linux file systems and resize them.
<lburton> hey folks -- I hit a bit of an issue -- hitting a number of mirrors including what resolves for me for security.ubuntu.com I'm missing php7.0-fpm's security release example mirror: curl http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz | gunzip  | grep 7.0.8 | grep fpm
<waltman> this is my lab: http://bioimage.coe.drexel.edu/mp/
<tomreyn> waltman: great, i hope i didnt insult you then. ;) maybe tomorrow we can find some time to tra again if you like.
<Peppernrino> so uh, i can't get 16.04 to update.
<Peppernrino> it pings ubuntu and google fine. dns is good.
<Peppernrino> Err:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Peppernrino>   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.canonical.com'
<Peppernrino> keeps giving me things like that.
<Ben64> "dns is good"  = false
<Peppernrino> lol
<Peppernrino> prove it
<Ben64> <Peppernrino>   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.canonical.com'
<Peppernrino> what could be causing it you think
<Peppernrino> ?
<jrgilman> anyone here have experience with the GTX 1060 and ubuntu?
<Ben64> probably a bad dns server
<Peppernrino> oh maybe theirs... shit
<kk4ewt> Peppernrino, check that address http://archive.canonical.com/
<budder> tomreyn: okay so what do you suggest in the end, just accept the first option?
<tomreyn> waltman: so ths is, amongst other, research into cancer - much appreciated. and so i'm willing to spend some time on this tomorrow if you like.
<Peppernrino> kk4ewt: for what?
<tomreyn> budder: yes
<Peppernrino> tomreyn: do you know about BOINC?
<waltman> tomreyn: Sure. I'm probably going to bed soon too.
<tomreyn> budder: it's your first installation, go with the simple setting. you will be able to modify everything later on.
<budder> tomreyn: alright thnx
<kk4ewt> Peppernrino,  i dont see a /ubuntu
<tomreyn> waltman: okay, try pinging me in some 8 or 10 hours
<tomreyn> waltman: or during the 8 hours after that
<waltman> This is interesting though. If I boot into the shell in the installer and look in /proc/partitions, I see sda, sda1 and sda2. In busybox I onlt see sda.
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to support FLASH in chromium on ubuntu?
<Peppernrino> there isn't a ubuntu. hm...
<cluelessperson> apparently things are breaking everywhere
<tomreyn> waltman: what the installer knows as sda and what the installed system knows as sda may be different disks / locations.
<Peppernrino> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/xenial/
<Peppernrino> :o
<Peppernrino> ?
<waltman> I did this so I found run fdisk and make sure the partitions were actually there.
<tomreyn> waltman: if busybox only shows sda without partitions this suggests the installation didn't go right, however.
<tomreyn> Peppernrino: i do know about BOINC, but let's not discuss it here unless it's related to ubuntu support. we can always talkin #ubuntu-pfftopic. although i'm about to rest.
<Peppernrino> all good tomreyn
<Peppernrino> kk4ewt: this should have worked then, no? : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/
<waltman> when I mount sda1, it says it's vfat, not fat32. also it's empty.
<tomreyn> waltman: okay, i'm heading out, please keep the notes you made for tomorrow, you'll probably need to sum it all up again for me since i will have forgot much of it by then.
<waltman> ok
<tomreyn> waltman: i'll probably try to do the 'same' installation here in a VM tomorrow, this should make it easier to understand what you're looking at, and to learn where i failed, too. ;)
<tomreyn> good night
<simonealex> !list
<ubottu> simonealex: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 16.04 has wine-1.6. is it possible that it offers a higher version in the future?
<Ben64> yao_ziyuan: no
<yao_ziyuan> Ben64: thanks
<yao_ziyuan> i'm currently in ubuntu 16.04 (upgraded from 15.10). it seems i can't find a perfect solution:
<yao_ziyuan> (1) ubuntu 15.10 is vulnerable to that 0-day attack.
<allen_> anybody using a Nividia Card with Steam? If so what card are you using?
<yao_ziyuan> (2) ubuntu 16.04's wine (1.6, 1.9, or ubuntu-wine ppa's 1.8) can't run a program called Freegate. wine 1.8 CAN run Freegate in ubuntu 15.10 though.
<yao_ziyuan> (3) ubuntu 16.10's wine (1.8.5) can run Freegate, but its Nautilus is premature (doesn't display external storage devices, removing a file from an external storage won't make it show up in Trash).
<yao_ziyuan> probably i should go with ubuntu 16.10 with an alternative file manager (e.g. dolphin)?
<ouyes> hey, guys is there any avalible command in ubuntu to print out the temperature of the nvidia card core?
<yao_ziyuan> Freegate and Ultrasurf are what people use to cross the Great Firewall in China.
<yao_ziyuan> i can run Ultrasurf in ubuntu 16.04 though.
<ouyes> is it free yao_ziyuan
<yao_ziyuan> ouyes: Ultrasurf? yes
<yao_ziyuan> ouyes: so is Freegate
<allen_> ouyes...good question...Hardinfo never shows the sensor temps
<ouyes> allen_,  I want to write some code to record my card temp while running heavy general purpose computing on GPU.
<allen_> I would like a program to even see the core temps
<ouyes> yao_ziyuan, the funny thing is I can not even open the main page for ultrasurf
<xangua> ouyes: tried lmsensors?
<charlie2> Have a server I haven't touched for a long time showing me a 0 bytes available on hard drive.
<yao_ziyuan> ouyes: https://ultrasurf.us/
<charlie2> Tried deleting some log files and nothing happened.
<charlie2> Any good ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> ouyes: chinese official homepage: http://www.wujieliulan.com/
<ouyes> yao_ziyuan, thank you dude.
<NewYears> can someone help me with this? I get http://ix.io/1Opm when trying to run sudo apt-get install retroarch retroarch-* libretro-* 2>&1 | curl -sF 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io/
<NewYears> sudo apt-get install retroarch retroarch-* libretro-* # sorry this is the command
<charlie2> Here's my df - h command:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23692705/
<yao_ziyuan> ouyes: you need to cross the Firewall too?
<ouyes> yao_ziyuan, it is nice to access google.com
<Peppernrino> alright/
<Peppernrino> so i changed the sources to mirrors, and i get this: Err:5 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial Release
<Peppernrino>   No mirror file '/var/lib/apt/mirrors/mirrors.ubuntu.com_mirrors.txt' found  [Mirror: ]
<Peppernrino> so, it's not dns
<allen_> psensor works great
<xangua> Peppernrino: changed mirrors from what?
<Peppernrino> changed to mirrors from other sources.
<ouyes> allen_, psensor is good
<Peppernrino> to test if it was dns
<Peppernrino> it's pinging fine. i'm ssh in...
<Peppernrino> just can't update it.
<Peppernrino> :(
<ouyes> allen_, but I can not see which temp is the temp for nvidia core
<allen_> its the third one down from the top
<Peppernrino> can't download anything with wget
<ouyes> allen_, thank you
<allen_> i need to buy a better video card
<allen_> dont know which one to get yet
<Peppernrino> 1070
<allen_> yeah right
<Peppernrino> 1050ti then
<allen_> aint got that kind of money
<Peppernrino> i have several for sale.
<Peppernrino> how badass are we talking here?
<allen_> not that badass
<allen_> i was thinking 750 ti
<Peppernrino> go for the 1050 then... save the extra$20
<Peppernrino> trust me
<Peppernrino> i have both
<allen_> you do a lot of gaming in ubuntu?
<Peppernrino> just scientific calcs
<ouyes> I got a hd 7970 and a gtx 960.
<allen_> you know i never had any luck with AMD in Linux
<ouyes> allen_,  gtx 960 can manage a lot of games
<allen_> well anything would be better than what I got
<ouyes> allen_,  you can get a second hand card and improve its heat spreading. Save you money but good performance
<zartarr> Hi guys I'm having issues with steam, I installed it from the website, but whenever i double click it - nothing opens up
<zartarr> it just vanishes
<ur0> zartarr: try opening it via terminal.
<zartarr> so ctrl+alt+t
<zartarr> then what?
<ur0> zartarr: just steam<enter>
<redmatria> How do I adjust the brightenss of my monitor using Ubuntu?
<zartarr> libgl errors, failed to load drivers
<zartarr> its a bunch of large commands
<redmatria> "The solution (so they say) is to set the monitor brightness level to 100% thus preventing any possible screen flicker from the DC modulation and instead adjust the brightness and contrast levels in your GPU settings."
<redmatria> How do I adjust my GPU using Ubuntu?
<zartarr> how would i pastebin this?
<allen_> zartarr sounds like your missing some drivers for your video card
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<allen_> library for glide missing
<zartarr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23692783/
<zartarr> there you go
<wafflejock> redmatria, what desktop environment? are you using the default Unity?
<zartarr> I actually am using an old thinkpad x200, its got GMA integrated drivers, and when I go into settings on Ubuntu I don't see any option to install more/additional drivers
<redmatria> wafflejock, No, MATE.
<allen_> i965 integrated
<wafflejock> redmatria, appears there's an extra package for it http://askubuntu.com/questions/537137/fn-keys-cant-adjust-brightness-mate-desktop
<allen_> go to repositorys
<Zombie> I need assistance packaging Spectrum 2 For Ubuntu.
<wafflejock> redmatria, regarding the graphics card I believe if you have nvidia graphics and use the "additional drivers" application to install drivers you can run nvidia-settings to launch their GPU settings
<zartarr> as in Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Zombie> I am having an issue with the fact that it uses old MySQL and not Maria DB
<allen_> yes
<zartarr> alright sir, I am here
<allen_> what ubuntu u using?
<zartarr> Ubuntu 16.10
<zartarr> Unity desktop, like your default thingy you download
<redmatria> wafflejock, I have integrated Intel graphics.
<allen_> at the top of the page you should see settings
<allen_> click on that and come down to repositorys
<allen_> you should see a tab that says additional drivers
<allen_> ive got 16.
<allen_> 16.04
<allen_> but i would think it should be same
<wafflejock> redmatria, ah intel does have some stuff on https://01.org/ but anything you download/install from outside the repos isn't supported here so it's use/install at your own risk if you get it from there, they may have some of the intel packages in the main repos too though not sure
<zartarr> allen_: use processor microcode .... thats all there is there
<zartarr> allen_: nothing to do with Intel Integrated Graphics
<wafflejock> redmatria, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=intel&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<allen_> uhhh hmmm that means no another driver to use
<allen_> what driver you using?
<zartarr> GMA 4500 I believe is my graphics card. It's an old Thinkpad X200 - I didn't install any drivers.
<allen_> i bet its not a supported card with steam
<allen_> but run hardinfo from terminal
<weston> hi guys
<weston> Anybody aware of the nbd-client 3.11 availability as a deb package?
<weston> I just wanted to install it into my 14.04 machine
<wafflejock> !info nbd-client trusty
<ubottu> nbd-client (source: nbd): Network Block Device protocol - client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.7-1ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 198 kB
<wafflejock> weston, looks like 3.7? so I guess no?
<wafflejock> !info nbd-client xenial
<ubottu> nbd-client (source: nbd): Network Block Device protocol - client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.13-1 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 156 kB
<weston> wafflejock: bug in 3.7 which is causing download issues.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nbd/+bug/1578185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578185 in nbd (Ubuntu Trusty) "nbd-client 3.7 connects read-only to newer nbd servers" [Medium,Triaged]
<wafflejock> weston, yeah figured you were asking cause of some issue in that version but if it's not in the repos not really supported here... you can look up the build flags for a given package though and can try rebuilding a newer version of the code yourself if you can't find a prepackaged one you can trust, PPAs and 3rd party stuff isn't supported here though since it can have side effects
<wafflejock> weston, or you can bump up to xenial if that's an option then get 3.13 there
<weston> wafflejock: thank you...but I dont understand the xenial stuf..any links?
<wafflejock> weston, oh it's just version 16.04
<redmatria> www.testufo.com/blurtrail#foreground=FFFFFF&background=000000&thickness=1&height=480&ppf=64&separation=1000
<wafflejock> weston, it's the LTS release that came out in 2016 so if you upgrade from 14.04 you'd have new repositories that have the 3.13 version of nbd-client
<weston> wafflejock: sorry, my OS has many dependencies with customer stuff
<redmatria> Do you see multiple lines here?
<weston> wafflejock: where I can get source of this 3.13 ?
<weston> I will compile it
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I upgraded ubuntu and now Steam will not start
<cluelessperson> do you know how to restart the dependency installer?
<zartarr> my steam won't start period
<cluelessperson> I'm getting "libgl error"
<cluelessperson> unable to load driver
<cluelessperson> so stpuid
<tenX> cluelessperson: what is stupid
<wafflejock> weston, you can see the sources on the right side here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nbd-client http://askubuntu.com/questions/48499/where-can-i-find-the-configure-options-used-to-build-a-package << remember though YMMV and on your own supporting that then people here will yell at me for showing you where to go :)
<zartarr> hey guys how do i navigate here: "~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/"
<zartarr> according to a website I need to delete something there
<cluelessperson> tenX, That steam ships dependencies seperated from the app
<cluelessperson> tenX, So when ubuntu upgrades, it doesn't bother with those depencies, and steam no longer works
<weston> wafflejock: thank you
<allen_> you will have to log in as root...then start at root folder
<most> is there a true random number generator for ubuntu?
<most> i need a very high degree of randomness
<allen_> and i dont think im supposed to reccomend that either
<most> something better than atmospheric noise, if i exists
<trololol> Hi everybody. I have already asked this here but i'm a little bit desperate. I keep getting internal error messages related to dbus, gnome and nautilus restart, freezes and sometimes it renders the os unusable :(
<tenX> cluelessperson: ok i see that is annoying. but stupid..
<zartarr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<zartarr> that seems to be a good solution to steam issue but looks like jibberish to me
<Zombie> How do I file an actual official Packaging Requests?
<allen_> good night all...thanks for the conversation
<yao_ziyuan> i just installed dolphin on a fresh ubuntu 16.10, but it shows no icons. which package do i need for kde icons?
<hateball> yao_ziyuan: depends on the theme you've set, probably breeze
<hateball> !info breeze-icon-theme
<ubottu> breeze-icon-theme (source: breeze-icons): Default Plasma icon theme.. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.26.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2632 kB, installed size 29973 kB
<yao_ziyuan> hateball: i just installed breeze and some other themes but still not ok. i think i should install the kde program that sets the current theme too. what's the package for that program?
<hateball> yao_ziyuan: not sure, think that kcm is just part of the plasma-desktop
<hateball> yao_ziyuan: I run Kubuntu so everything is already setup for me :p
<graha> hallo
<graha> man irssi
<drjam> hi to you too
<ducasse> good morning all
<redmatria> I am also looking for a new monitor that is very easy on my eyes.
<redmatria> My current one bugs my eyes. Apparently a low haze or glossy screen can reduce eye strain.
<drjam> have you tried gunnar optics?
<drjam> just found out they MAY be useful for people with lixdexia
<drjam> so, double good reason to ahve them
<zona-g4lau> hy
<zona-g4lau> apa ada orang indonesia?
<EriC^^> !indonesia | zona-g4lau
<ubottu> zona-g4lau: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zona-g4lau> siap
<redmatria> I'm looking for a GLOSSY monitor. Why are these so rare nowadays?
<zartarr> guys im stuck on playing a game on dota "Failed to create an OpenGL context. Your graphics card must support at least OpenGL v3.1"
<zartarr> I am on a GMA 4500HD integrated on laptop
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<weston> wafflejock: Thank you so much.. it is working...appreciated your timely support
<wafflejock> weston, ah no problem glad you were able to get it working
<weston> wafflejock: :)
<LinuxNovice> what's the difference between Ubuntu and Lubuntu? Is it only the DE that is different or the packages selected also are significantly different?
<xangua> LinuxNovice: Ubuntu is Ubuntu
<hateball> LinuxNovice: It's only a matter of preinstalled packages
<xangua> ! Flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<LinuxNovice> I mean, the packages available in Lubunt software centre vis a vis Ubuntu software centre.
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: they share repositories, so the same packages in each.
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: that said, if you install a GTK program, it's going to pull in all the GTK dependencies, etc.  But everything is available.
<Markos> window stick off
<Markos> oops
<Markos> ;>
<LinuxNovice> what is GTK?
<EriC^^> a tool kit for making gui stuff
<LinuxNovice> I am a beginner in Linux.
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<wafflejock> LinuxNovice, gnome-toolkit it's a set of libraries for making graphical stuff namely for gnome
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: The different desktops may use different libraries for making GUIs.  In order to run programs designed for those libraries, you need to have the libraries installed (obviously).
<redmatria> I found this thread on glossy screens. https://hardforum.com/threads/the-new-glossy-ah-ips-dell-s2415h.1836144/
<redmatria> I had a glossy NEC screen years back. It was beautiful.
<LinuxNovice> is it pre installed in Lubuntu or Ubuntu or any of its flavours?
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: If you go mixing programs from significantly different desktop environments, you may end up with many graphics libraries.  It's not the end of the world, but it uses more disk space (and other resources).
<wafflejock> redmatria, personal opinion but think matte screens probably do better since so many laptops/portable devices and working with glossy in the sun is no fun (excuse the rhyme)
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: Ignore what I was syaing about GTK, it was an example, and at your point, the specific details aren't important.
<redmatria> wafflejock, For a desktop glossy really reduces eyestrain based on what I am reading.
<LinuxNovice> Do I have to restrict myself to those packages available in Lubuntu Software Centre if I am using Lubuntu?
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: No.
<redmatria> wafflejock, HP now has a "low haze" option on some of its screens.
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: You can mix and match all you'd like.  You can even install Lubuntu and then turn it into Ubuntu (or vice versa), or half and half, or whatever.  Because they're all the same package repositories.
<LinuxNovice> ok. I can install Ubuntu Software Centre  and get the packages I want from there too, then.
<xangua> I find synaptic better
<Flannel> LinuxNovice: Lubuntu Software Center and Ubuntu Software Center have the same packages.
<LinuxNovice> ok
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try synaptic also.
<root_> zona-galau
<LinuxNovice> how can I make redshift work on Lubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> I want it to transition the brightness according to the time of the day.
<xangua> Sudo apt install redshift-gtk
<zona-galau> bang kok gk ad orang ya di ubuntu-id
<LinuxNovice> or can I use f.lux on Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<xangua> 1:53 AM <xangua> Sudo apt install redshift-gtk
<LinuxNovice> does it have all the features of f.lux?
<kiwi_> hi... on 12.04 i've been using a tiny script (https://paste.ubuntu.com/23693077/) to toggle SECONDS ON for the clock in the gnome classic desktop panel. the script doesnt work on 16.04. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> kiwi_, because 16.04 uses unity not gnome on the desktop
<redmatria> Which day will have the best electronics deals?
<kiwi_> cfhowlett, i'm using gnome classic (flashback) on 16.04
<xangua> LinuxNovice: I don't know what flux features are, but redshift it's already in the repositor
<redmatria> Boxing day is when?
<cfhowlett> redmatria, ask google - this is ubuntu support.
<LinuxNovice> ok
<LinuxNovice> in just installed redshift.
<cfhowlett> !id | zona-galau
<ubottu> zona-galau: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<LinuxNovice> thanks guys, for your help.
<redmatria> "My unit came with some major dithering, easily visible to the naked eye."
<redmatria> What does this mean?
<hateball> redmatria: you could ask in ##hardware
<redmatria> I need to registered to talk in there and don't feel like registering right now.
<ducasse> redmatria: then google it, in here we do ubuntu support
<onboard> M96 ati driver who know ta
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I've the same scanner problem with this, tried all suggested solutions but none of them allowed my user or even root to use the scanner http://superuser.com/questions/298298/scanning-only-works-under-sudo-ubuntu
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> anyother suggestions?
<egsome> After simple boot to my months ago installed Ubuntu, I found no mouse is there ! tried multiple solutions on the forums, one of them was installing gdm, once I did and rebooted, I'm always stuck at the Ubuntu logo while booting, with no more progress !
<egsome> Booted into the resuce mode and dropped to root shell, but can't uninstall gdm, as apt always tell that it is in read only mode and can't get a lock or something like that.
<xangua> egsome: is this a recertified HDD?
<egsome> xangua, It is a Dell laptop, which -originially- had Ubuntu installed.
<xangua> Is it a refurbished one?
<egsome> xangua, No.
<xangua> I installed back in February Ubuntu in a "new box", after turning it on recently started to show similar issues you described and found out not all its components were new (recertified HDD)
<redmatrics> any benefit to using DP to HDMI instead of HDMI to HDMI?
<redmatrics> DP from my computer to HDMI on my monitor.
<egsome> xangua, Really ?!
<redmatrics> Are you using the HDMI input? I had the same problems with the muted, washed out colors so I tried VGA and the difference was amazing. For some reason this monitor does not like HDMI. I'm using this monitor right now with VGA and everything is vibrant and bright, no flickering.
<redmatrics> Any ideas why VGA would improve picture vs HDMI?
<abijma> goodmorning, i have a question about php and openssl update to newer version on Ubuntu 12.04
<abijma> i have 2 questions about ubuntu 12.04. i have apache 2.2.22 on ubuntu. i was using php 5.4.45 and now installed 5.6. Ubuntu console gives for command php -ver version 5.6 but phpinfo in webbrowser gives 5.4.45 so apache is still using the old version. how can i change that?
<abijma> likely same problem i have with openssl. console gives that i'm using open ssl 1.0.2j but apache(curl) is still using 1.0.1
<kubur4an> ad orang indonesia kh??
<ikevin> abijma, do you have restarted apache after the php update?
<abijma> yup i did
<ikevin> abijma, what is the version of the package libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<abijma> how do i check that?
<ikevin> dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php5
<kiwi_> hi... i just installed the mate desktop packages on ubuntu 16.04. But the display manager (login) shows no option for choosing a MATE seesion. any ideas?
<xangua> kiwi_: how did you install mate?
<abijma> i installed using: add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<abijma> libapache2-mod 5.4.45-4+depre server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<xangua> abijma: don't know what that repository is for, but mate is already in Ubuntu repositories
<xangua> Oh sorry, got confused
<abijma> by the way how do i send a message in this chat prefixed by some username? so kind of @[username] ?!
<kiwi_> xangua, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate (update, dist-upgrade) and then installed the mate-desktop 1.14 via synaptic
 * INDONESIA 
<kiwi_> using gnome flashback on 16.04, where is the setting SHOW_SECONDS for the panel clock stored? it used to be /apps/panel3-applets/   but that doesnt seem to be the case, anymore (?)
<ikevin> <abijma> libapache2-mod 5.4.45-4+depre server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag <== you need to upgrade this package too
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I installed adminer on ubuntu 16.04
<Slown> but I can't access the web page
<Slown> what's the problem ?
<abijma> <ikevin> how can i do that?
<ikevin> abijma, try: apt-get install --only-upgrade libapache2-mod-php5
<efazati> Hi, I have server without internet... i want install vlan but this package need iproute2... iproute2 conflict with arpd ... how can fix this?
<abijma> <ikevin> i then get message most recent version already installed
<Jeni870> "Are you using the HDMI input? I had the same problems with the muted, washed out colors so I tried VGA and the difference was amazing. For some reason this monitor does not like HDMI. I'm using this monitor right now with VGA and everything is vibrant and bright, no flickering."
<Jeni870> anyone know why this might be?
<ikevin> abijma, it look like your ppa does not provide the apache2 module
<JP____> G'morning all
<JP____> I wanna make ubuntu boot into a QT application
<JP____> How?
<JP____> Like, without seeing a bootloader etc
<JP____> Or custom bootloader :drool:
<egsome> Why would my Ubuntu boot in read-only filesystem mode, when I press Ctrl + Alt + F1 while booting and login ?
<JP____> Why would you press Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<abijma> <ikevin> i used ppa ondrej/php to install new php version. should i change that again?
<egsome> JP____, As I installed lightgdm, and it make my boot stuck at the Ubuntu logo. I'm trying to dpkg-reconfigure it.
<JP____> egsome: do you have grub installed?
<egsome> JP____, Sure.
<JP____> Well there is an option in grub, advanced ubuntu options
<JP____> I think there is a dpkg tool there
<JP____> Have you ever seen the advanced options option?
<egsome> Tried it, but it is just for fixing broken packages, and when drop to root shell through Grub, it is again read-only, as I remember.
<ikevin> abijma, if you find a ppa that provide libapache-mod-php5 yes
<JP____> And...... Gone
<abijma> <ikevin> but especially it should provide support for php5.6 right?
<ikevin> abijma, it depend of the lib version
<JP____> Where can i find super-ubuntu guru's?
<abijma> <ikevin> ok i understand, so there is not a difference in name of the file but i need to check the version
<AdolfBieber> so I want my CPU to automatically decrease frequency when idle, but it doesn't, I have 1.6GHz Atom netbook and in idle it drops frequency automatically to 1.0GHz, but on PC with Core2Duo 1.8GHz its doesn't drops it its always 1.8GHz, what could be the reason, on both computers cpufreq-info shows: "available cpufreq governors: ondemand, userspace", so they have both "ondemand", any thoughts ? so it
<AdolfBieber> has: "available frequency steps: 1.80 GHz, 1.20 GHz" but it doesn't drops to 1.2GHz, its always 1.8GHz
<JP____> AdolfBieber: if you try to change the CPU frequency using cpufreq, does it work?
<AdolfBieber> it works if I do it by hand
<AdolfBieber> cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 1200000
<JP____> Ah so the CPU does support variable frequency
<JP____> And you can change governors?
<AdolfBieber> yes I said it has: "available frequency steps: 1.80 GHz, 1.20 GHz"
<JP____> My other laptop only supported certain governors
<efazati> Hi, I have server without internet... i want install vlan but this package need iproute2... iproute2 conflict with arpd ... how can fix this?
<bazhang> efazati, packages.ubuntu.com
<efazati> @bazhang http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/vlan
<bazhang> get a usb stick and then install efazati
<efazati> @bazhang i did same... but when use dpkg -i vlan; dpkg said install iproute2 ... when use dpkg -i iproute2; dpkg said iproute2 has conflict with arpd ...
<bazhang> efazati, the packages should list all the dependencies needed
<bazhang> ie the website
<zhang_> 什么
<zhang_> 说汉语
<efazati> @bazhang .... yes; i use those package. but i have conflict error. how fix that
<bazhang> efazati, I would try to ask in #ubuntu-server , and be patient as this is holidays, and less active
<bazhang> efazati, the more details, such as an error paste of the exact details on what the conflict is would help as well
<zhang_> 有人在吗
<bazhang> zhang_, here is english, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<Kartagis> what package to install for sharing under 16.04?
<Kartagis> !cn | zhang_
<ubottu> zhang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<abijma> <ikevin> weird, i don't understand. i did something similar to what is described here: http://rodush.com/en/2016/01/solved-upgrading-from-php-5-5-to-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ and it says that libapache2-mod-php5 should also be updated. i cannot remember if i got that message also.. but you could assume that that PPA does support the 5.6 version
<abijma> of this package
<abijma> <ikevin> you agree with that assumption? any ideas if i can check some extra things?
<bazhang> abijma, is that your question for the channel
<youreacun>  
<mmalakchi> Hi. I have tried to install i3WM for my linux Desktop. And probably during installation I switched to different repository.
<ikevin> abijma, https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php <== there no libapache-mod-php package
<mmalakchi> I have such line: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-security InRelease
<ikonia> mmalakchi: how did you switch to a different repo mid install
<ikonia> mmalakchi: thats not really possible
<mmalakchi> How switch back to default repository?
<ikonia> mmalakchi: the repo data is held in cache, so you'd need to terminate the install and update the cache then restart the install
<ikonia> mmalakchi: why do you think you are not using the default ubuntu repos
<youreacun> Dont be a retard
<mmalakchi> because I receive errors after apt update command
<ikonia> mmalakchi: ok - pastebin the errors
<mmalakchi> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/midori/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<mmalakchi> Err:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/midori/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release
<mmalakchi>   404  Not Found
<ikonia> mmalakchi: ok, so there are two things here a.) have you insalled anything from that repo
<mmalakchi> yes
<ikonia> mmalakchi: b.) do you need that repo for anything
<ikonia> mmalakchi: what did you install ?
<abijma> <ikevin> mm ok i get confused this way... ;-) any idea where i could find a ppa with the new apache module?
<ikevin> abijma, try: apt-cache search libapache2-mod-php5.6 if you have some results
<ikonia> abijma: I stronlgy advise against using a PPA
<abijma> <ikevin> thing is i rather would not yet upgrade to new distribution and then PPA is only way isn't it?
<stark_> hello is this ubuntu support channel?
<quackgyver> Yes.
<mmalakchi> ikonia: I think I don't need this repository anymore. I have installed i3WM for Linux Desktop. from site devpy.me
<ikonia> mmalakchi: did you install anything from this repo
<abijma> <ikevin> apt-cache search libapache2-mod-php5.6
<stark_> i was kicked out of linux mint help....i was banned...how can i rejoin it?
<mmalakchi> ikonia: yes I did I told you
<abijma> <ikevin> libapache2-mod-php5.6 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module)
<ikevin> <abijma> <ikevin> thing is i rather would not yet upgrade to new distribution and then PPA is only way isn't it? <== you can compile php yourself
<abijma> <ikevin> php5.6-fpm - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary)
<ikonia> mmalakchi: what did you install
<ikevin> abijma, ok, do: apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5 && apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5.6
<stark_> i was kicked out of linux mint help....i was banned...how can i rejoin it?
<stark_> please someone tell
<ikonia> stark_: talk to their operators
<abijma> <ikevin> compile myself i never did before. this looked like easiest way....
<mmalakchi> ikonia: I can paste command here if you want
<ikonia> abijma: that is a terrible idea
<ikonia> mmalakchi: just tell me what you installed
<stark_> i am blocked .....how can i talk?
<ikonia> mmalakchi: not looking for the command
<ikevin> stark_, you need to wait to be unban
<ikonia> stark_: pm the operators
<ikonia> stark_: use spotchat help
<stark_> ok
<mmalakchi> ikonia: I have installed --> i3
<stark_> but no need now..i switched to ubuntu
<stark_> and ubuntu is better than linux mint
<ikonia> mmalakchi: ok - so you need to be aware if you just remove this repo it may cause you problems
<ikonia> mmalakchi: as you have software and dependencies that expect this repo to be there
<ikonia> mmalakchi: I suggest you look at the ppa-purge command BEFORE you remove the repo
<stark_> when i log into ubuntu dialog box appears saying system program problem detected!
<Gegsite> yo, in 16.04 there is a unity tweak tool, today I noticed that it wont make any animation (min,max) anymore, tho I checked in the tweak settings....
<stark_> when i log into ubuntu dialog box appears saying system program problem detected!
<stark_> when i log into ubuntu dialog box appears saying system program problem detected!
<ikonia> you said that
<stark_> someone...
<abijma> <ikevin> now i get error
<ikevin> abijma, which error?
<stark_> someone please answer my quesstion
<ikonia> stark_: you've not asked a question
<mmalakchi> ikonia: Thank You! Well i think I want to see how looks this i3. and after that I want switch back to default repository
<abijma> <ikevin>libapache2-mod-php5.6 is not installable
<stark_> when i log into ubuntu dialog box appears saying system program problem detected!
<stark_> when i log into ubuntu dialog box appears saying system program problem detected!
<stark_> thats my question
<abijma> <ikevin> i need to translate it from dutch:)
<ikonia> mmalakchi: ok - so you need to look at the ppa-purge command as I said
<bazhang> no need to post so quickly stark_
<ikonia> stark_: thats not a question
<ikevin> abijma, can you pastbin the entire apt error?
<stark_> ok...sorry...but what about that error?
<Gegsite> How can I trace or find out why dont make unity animations anymore?
<abijma> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLK4W83EwsB
<ikonia> stark_: it is impossible to fix that error without more information
<stark_> what information you need?
<stark_> i am ready to give
<Ben64> stark_: you havent pasted the error
<stark_> how to paste?
<Ben64> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<abijma> <ikevin> php is currently not working on my apache server
<ikevin> abijma, apt-cache search apache2-api-20120211
<ikevin> abijma, this is due to libapache2-mod-php5 uninstallation
<stark_> what do i have to paste in this link?
<ikevin> abijma, you need to remove the old version to install the new one
<magicDave> what would be the uri for the stream? wiki seems to be down.
<mmalakchi> ikonia: I'm not proffesional Linux user, but i will look into this command. Thank you!
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxMol2RPrCV
<diskin> how to see currently loaded options for xorg? I found an advice to run "sudo X :2 -configure" to produce an xorg.conf.new file, but the file does not contain the options I know are in the config file...
<ikonia> diskin: that creates a new blank file
<ikonia> diskin: the running options are dynamic, you can see them loaded in the log
<stark_> my answer to question please
<stark_> what do i have to paste in this link?
<abijma> <ikevin> can you support me in how to remove old version(s)?
<diskin> ikonia, I see, thanks.
<ikevin> abijma, old version has been removed with "apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5"
<ikevin> abijma, i see you maybe need to upgrade apache too
<Ben64> stark_: the actual error, anything that would allow your problem to be solved
<stark_> pk
<stark_> *OK
<ikevin> abijma, try adding this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2
<ikevin> abijma, and upgrade to apache2.4
<stark_> also someone please tell me how to install wine(stable version) in ubuntu
<ikevin> abijma, then, you will be able to install libapache2-mod-php5.6
<abijma> <ikevin> ok i will try.. indeed still using 2.2 i can imagine i need to upgrade to 2.4
<Ben64> why ppa apache?
<ikevin> abijma, yes, and probably adapt some apache settings
<Ben64> sounds like a good way to mess stuff up
<ikonia> Ben64: already told them this
<ikonia> Ben64: it seems to be going down a mission to wreck the install, culminating in custom compiled
<Ben64> oh well
<stark_> also someone please tell me how to install wine(stable version) in ubuntu
<stark_> also someone please tell me how to install wine(stable version) in ubuntu
<Ben64> stark_: that's the perfect way to never get help
<stark_> ohhh...please i am in need
<stark_> help me
<ikevin> apt-get install wine
<stark_> iKevin:it did not work
<cfhowlett> stark_, sudo apt  install wine
<abijma> <ikevin> may'be i missed something.. i added that ppa and did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<abijma> <ikevin> restarted apache2 but stil apache2 -ver gives Apache/2.2.22
<ikevin> abijma, try: apt-cache search apache2.4
<budder> just installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 but i can't choose OS at boot... "press Enter to interrupt normal startup
<budder> "
<budder> doesn't work. just loads OS
<abijma> <ikevin> done, still same result
<ikevin> abijma, does "apt-cache search apache2" show you a 2.4 version?
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzRpkwrAXfV
<ikevin> abijma, does "apt-cache search apache2" show you a 2.4 version?
<zhang_> 什么啊
<abijma> <ikevin> no
<bazhang> !cn | zhang_
<ubottu> zhang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhang_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<dikiaap> lol
<zhang_> 什么
<dikiaap> bazhang: are you from China too?
<ikevin> abijma, can you pastbin the result of: apt-cache policy apache2
<zhang_>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> zhang_, here is english
<bazhang> zhang_, no space before the /
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlAy5MkrOiY
<ikevin> abijma, apt-get update && apt-get install --only-upgrade apache2
<abijma> <ikevin>mm not yet..
<abijma> <ikevin> see here output in pastebin https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJqE8o1APT5
<ikevin> abijma, humm, you need to upgrade all apache package, you can try with apt-get dist-upgrade
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVDnR27ZQsN
<ikevin> abijma, can you pastbin all the upgrade texte?
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxMol7n20SV
<Darkchaos> Short question: Doesn't Ubuntu have a bluescreen some sort of? Since I produced a nullpointer dereference in my driver but the system just froze (probably outputted the panic message and then got stuck). How can I see such messages in the future?
<cfhowlett> Darkchaos, search your logs
<ikevin> abijma, apt-get remove --purge apache2* && apt-get install apache2
<bmy001> #join #ubuntu
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRLZ1W035sk
<WeiJunLi> those segfaults are due that _libc_fork assertion? http://dpaste.com/04CVHQY
<ikevin> abijma, this is the errors you have when doing apt-get remove --purge apache2* ?
<pjm6> Good morning
<abijma> yes
<pjm6> I have a doubt, with Ubuntu 16.04 the iptables-persistent.service don't exist anymore?
<abijma> including && apt-get install apache2
<pjm6> IIRC the Ubuntu 14.04 had the service that allows to reload / stop iptables rules saved
<ikevin> abijma, can you pastbin a result of dpkg -l | grep apache2
<blackflow> pjm6: install the package, iptables-persistent
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5zPGzzzMsq
<pjm6> blackflow, I already installed
<pjm6> but when I do
<pjm6> systemctl restart iptables-persistent
<pjm6> or service iptables-persistent restart
<blackflow> pjm6: oh, it's a plugin to netfilter-persistent
<blackflow> .service
<pjm6> it doesn't exists
<Niko2> hey guys! is there a way to install qtstalker in ubuntu 15.10? :)
<cfhowlett> !15.10 | Nik05_
<ubottu> Nik05_: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<hateball> Niko2: 15.10 is EOL
<ikevin> abijma, apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin pache2.2-common
<ikevin> apache2.2-common*
<Niko2> hateball, EOL?
<blackflow> pjm6: found it?
<Niko2> sorry
<Niko2> got it
<cfhowlett> it's deak, niko2
<cfhowlett> dead
<pjm6> blackflow, i tried it, like systemctl stop netfilter-persistent
<blackflow> it's dead, Jim.
<pjm6> but the iptables rules are
<Niko2> gotcha :) thanks all!
<hateball> Niko2: end of life, upgrade to 16.04
<blackflow> pjm6: first of all, please use single whole sentences, don't break into many smaller posts, there's enough traffic and noise here even without it :)
<blackflow> pjm6: second, check the manpage of netfilter-persistent, then check the iptables plugin in /usr/share/netfilter-persistent/plugins.d  to see what it does when commanded by netfilter service, and check /etc/default/netfilter-persistent  for more config info.
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrLmYA6E2Fv
<abijma> <ikevin> restart apache service gives "unrecognized service"
<ikevin> abijma, ok, good, now: apt-get install apache2
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhn2jRGQvYHB
<ikevin> abijma, apache2 -ver ?
<pjm6> blackflow, i will be back, must reboot
<abijma> Server version: Apache/2.4.25 (Ubuntu)
<abijma> <ikevin> looks good! Server version: Apache/2.4.25 (Ubuntu)
<ikevin> abijma, good, now: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5.6
<chx> I am trying to replace my ubuntu provided nginx with the nginx provided one , how could i do this with minimal / no downtime?
<maret> hi everyone anyone having a problem with Printer X added notification popups in Ubuntu Gnome? It seems that in some random times I get notification about some(I guess network) printer being added over and over...
<cfhowlett> chx, get the readme/instructions from nginx.  read and follow closely.
<chx> Sigh. https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/tutorials/install/ this has nothing on this stiuation.
<abijma> <ikevin>ok and next?
<cfhowlett> chx, that page explicitly describes how to install on ubuntu.  what more do you need?
<chx> I am trying to replace my ubuntu provided nginx with the nginx provided one , how could i do this with minimal / no downtime?
<chx> that.
<ikevin> abijma, now check if phpinfo show you the correct version
<chx> apt-get install nginx errors out with  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/nginx/html/index.html', which is also in package nginx-common 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.3
<chx> i am afraid that if i apt-get remove nginx-common nginx-core then it'll stop the nginx daemon.
<chx> which is exactly what i'd like to avoid.
<cfhowlett> chx, best you ask the nginx support channels for that level of support.
<ikevin> chx, you can force the override of the file with dpkg
<stark_> hi
<stark_> is this official ubuntu support?
<abijma> <ikevin> hmm... obviously now apache config is stuck ;-) weird thing.. if i add php info to default www it doesn't  render the php code
<abijma> <ikevin> could it be that php is not yet activated under current apache2 install?
<chx> ikevin: hrm, won't that override all configuration files including customized ones?
<cfhowlett> stark_, now we know you're trolling.  you were here before so obviously you know exactly what this channel is for.  i'm beginning to understand why the mint channel kicked you.
<ikevin> abijma, try a2enmod php5.6
<ikevin> chx, if you've modified default package files, it maybe overrided too
<abijma> <ikevin> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE4PqDB3ghV
<stark_> dont get me wrong...it was my friend just trying on my Ubuntu
<stark_> i have come here for the first time
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Start[m]
<ubottu> Start[m]: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !guidelines > stark_,
<chx> OK, done
<stark_> thanks i will read them for sure
<diskin> how can it be that there is no /var/log/Xorg.0.log file in a system running X?
<stark_> can i reinstall ubuntu without getting my home folder formated?
<cfhowlett> stark_, yes.
<stark_> how?
<stark_> please explian i am new to ubuntu
<stark_> and i have messes it up
<cfhowlett> stark_, you said you already installed ubuntu earlier.
<stark_> but i had a clean install
<stark_> erase disk and install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> as in minutes ago.  so why exactly do you need to install again?
<stark_> i want to reinstall it on my another Pc
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cfhowlett> stark_, so you are NOT installing it to the same PC ... and you already know how to do an installation.
<stark_> no no no
<pjm6> blackflow, thank you :) now its solved, in the /etc/default/netfilter-persistent i must choose FLUSH_ON_STOP=1
<stark_> i want my home folder to be as it is
<stark_> and reinstall ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !install | stark_ instructions are here.
<ubottu> stark_ instructions are here.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stark_> thanks man
<ikevin> abijma, if you restart apache, php still not working?
<abijma> nope(http://abijma.nl/info.php)
<abijma> <ikevin> nope(http://abijma.nl/info.php)
<ikevin> abijma, look like a php error, check in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<abijma> <ikevin> client denied by server configuration so guess i need to check apache config?
<ikonia> abijma: this sounds like you have made a terrible mess of your setup
<ikevin> abijma, yes, apache2.4 have some new config
<ikonia> abijma: would it not be simple to use a supported configuration rather than this mess
<ikonia> the <directory> parameter is very different between 2.2 and 2.4 - again, would it not be simpler to use a supported configuration
<ikonia> this looks like an unsupportable mess
<ikevin> abijma, you maybe need to add "Require all granted" to the default directory
<ikonia> it's not just the grant
<ikevin> ikonia, some times it's just sufficient to have a basic vhost working
<ikonia> ikevin: why are you pusing this approach
<ikonia> it's a total mess ?
<ikevin> when i upgrade my server from 2.2 to 2.4, i just need to set that to have all my vhost working
<ikonia> I mean why are you pushing this over complex solution of php / apache when you could just use the supported packages
<ikonia> these PPA's and conflicts are just going to end in a mess
<abijma> <ikevin><ikonia> hmm ok..;-) but if i have first one vhost working then we now that it works and i can start going on to get other vhost working. that i can handle my self i hope...
<ikonia> the fact that I've had time to get food, go to the shop and light a fire and PHP is still not working suggests the effort is just crazy for what is a simple situation
<ikevin> ikonia, he don't want to upgrade ubuntu, so ppa or compilation is the only way to get php 5.6 on precise
<ikonia> why doesn't he want to upgrade
<ikonia> it's going to be an unsupported mess
<blackflow> I agree with ikonia
<ikonia> working outside the package limitations of the version your on is crazy
<ikonia> it will end with more of a mess than it already is
<blackflow> Don't deviate from defaults unless you really know what you're doing
<ikevin> ikonia, i don't know why he don't want to upgrade, i just reply to his question
<ikonia> maybe that should be the real question
<ikonia> either that or why he needs a different PHP version on the "wrong" platform
<abijma> <ikevin> i tried several times to upgrade and that didn't work either..
<abijma> but if that is the real hard advice to do may'be i should find that out.. i thought this would be easy todo also
<ikonia> abijma: you won't be able to do a clean safe upgrade now
<ikonia> abijma: you've put a load of PPA's in there that will cause conflicts
<abijma> but do you say that you never ever should advice to make use of PPA's?
<ikevin> iirc, ubuntu ask to disable ppa while upgrading
<abijma> hmmm...
<abijma> <ikevin><ikonia> did i understand clear that there is now not really a way back and i should do clean install? because then i have to set-up a new seperat VPS with apache/php
<halpme> So, i got a new notebook. I turn it on and the only thing I see is "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot devide and press a key". I have tried with a live usb stick but still the same problem appears. My bet is my new notebook does not have a bios (I am not offered a list with a boot order)... your thoughts please
<ikonia> halpme: have you tried to install ubuntu yet ?
<ikonia> halpme: or is this fresh out of the box
<egsome> Hi, Anyway to share USB connected device with wine running app ?
<halpme> aaarg... I forgot the live cd at home
<Scoop_> Hello so the scenario: had dual  win 10 and  ubuntu 16.04 LTS: i did "sudo mv /* ../"  My ubuntu partition is damaged and I m unable to boot it and my important files in home directory are encrypted( I don't have the long passphrase) I need those encrypted files in home directory.
<halpme> i mean live usb
<ikonia> egsome: not really
<ikonia> Scoop_: they are gone
<egsome> ikonia, Why so ? Can't simply do a symoblic link to somewhere in wine virtual directories ?
<ikonia> Scoop_: unless you can manually find the key file and put it back in the right place
<ikonia> egsome: try it
<ikonia> egsome: it will fail
<egsome> ikonia, I did, and it failed :), that's why I'm asking
<ikonia> egsome: right, and I'm telling you it won't work
<egsome> ikonia, No any alternative way ?
<ikonia> egsome: not really
<egsome> ikonia, Even not using wine ?
<ikonia> egsome: especially not using wine
<egsome> ikonia, I think PlayOnLinux and such programs are such based on wine, right ?
<ikonia> egsome: playonlinux is a wrapper for wine
<ikonia> egsome: a poitnless waste of time
<stark_> black screen after booting in ubuntu!!!
<stark_> and also it starts up very slowly
<pendekar> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset  stark_
<egsome> ikonia, Can I ask how did You try the linking thing ? Which path did You use ? Maybe I tried something wrong.
<Scoop_> ikonia: Ok will try to manually get them back - one more question - did this command damaged win 10 or did I rushed too fast to recover to win8(wiping all the win10 partition) ?
<halpme> ikonia: computer fresh out of the box , but the live usb is not available where I am atm
<Ben64> egsome: what are you actually trying to do
<stark_> what?? cfhowlett
<ikonia> egsome: I didn't do a "linking" thing, as I know it won't work
<ikonia> Scoop_: it won't have touched windows 10
<cfhowlett> stark_, I sent you a link relevant to your situation.  read the link.
<halpme> ikonia: i have however taken the hdd off the old notebook and inserted it into a case, so I can boot the whole OS from my old hdd through usb
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset  | stark_
<ubottu> stark_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> halpme: clearly not
<egsome> Ben64, I have some simple flashing tool, which is a windows program, trying to get it working through Wine, It works perfectly, except it never detect the device.
<ikonia> halpme: as it can't see the boot sector on the usb disk
<egsome> ikonia, How are You that sure if You didn't try ?
<Ben64> egsome: egsome what flashing tool, to flash what
<ikonia> egsome: because I know how it works
<halpme> egsome: what did I forget to try?
<ikonia> egsome: this is getting tedious, you ask if you can do it, I explain "no" and you then then argue that I'm wrong
<ikonia> what's the point of asing
<ikonia> asking
<egsome> Ben64, To flash a PoS device, Bitel IC5100
<pendekar> How to get OpenShot to recognize Blender path ??
 * cfhowlett reads "it works perfectly except ..." and stops reading.
<Ben64> egsome: yep you can't do it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<cfhowlett> pendekar, ask openshot.  it's been an unsolved issue for years.  problem is with OS not with ubuntu.
<egsome> Ben64, Because of ?
<Ben64> egsome: because of the way that it is
<pendekar> i'm using backbox
<Scoop_> ikonia: is it possible to fix my ubuntu partition manually (from usb try ubuntu or other way) and save me the headache of decrypting files? Because I believe i have moved back all the files that i have previously moved to one directory(but I still can't boot)?
<ikonia> Scoop_: not really, your files will all be a mess, yes it's technically possible but really not worth it
<cfhowlett> pendekar, backbox is not supported in the ubuntu channels.
<ikonia> Scoop_: they will be all over the place,
<cfhowlett> !backbox | pendekar
<ubottu> pendekar: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ikonia> Scoop_: you can try to reverse the command if you want
<stark_> thnx
<pendekar> i'm sorry, ok thanks
<stark_> any download manager which can catch downloads from firefox just like IDM in windows
<Scoop_> ikonia: reverse the command - how??
<MonkeyDust> stark_  FF has its own download manager/icon
<ikonia> Scoop_: look at what you've done, you've moved everytthing in / back one level
<ikonia> Scoop_: it's really going to work though
<gerry_dublin_dub> anyone have a rough time frame eta on 16.04.2 release?
<ikonia> gerry_dublin_dub: what's "your" problem
<ikonia> rather than what other people are seeing
<stark_> @MonkeyDust but it can't resume the download if i pause or cancel it
<blackflow> stark_: are you sure?
<egsome> Ben64, Actually I tried making a symbolic link, and it now fire error of "Another program is using the telephony service"
<blackflow> maybe the server just doesn't support ranges which are required for that functionality.
<Ben64> egsome: it doesn't work
<stark_> yes
<MonkeyDust> stark_  yes you can, just tried with an ubuntu iso
<ikonia> egsome: either accept it or stop asking
<cfhowlett> gerry_dublin_dub, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<blackflow> stark_: maybe the server just doesn't support ranges which are required for that functionality.
<ikonia> egsome: you're asking "does it work" you're being tols "no" then you are trying to argue it, if you think it works, get on with making it work
<stark_> hmm
<stark_> i have downloaded uget
<gerry_dublin_dub> thanks but that page doesn't show point release dates cfhowlett
<egsome> ikonia, Is it wrong to keep trying and discussing results I get ?
<ikonia> egsome: yes, when you are being told "it doesn't work"
<cfhowlett> gerry_dublin_dub, every 6 months for LS releases.
<ikonia> egsome: if you disagree, get on with making it work
<gerry_dublin_dub> ah thank you kindly
<egsome> ikonia, I'm not keeping asking ! I just said what different result I got, when it fired error, instead of simply not detecting the device.
<ikonia> egsome: but you must see how pointless it is to ask "does it work" be told "no" then argue it, if you knew it worked you wouldn't be asking, if you won't accept "no" whats the point of asking
<egsome> ikonia, I'm not asking ! I'm discussing !
<ikonia> egsome: you're not
<ikonia> egsome: you're trying to show it's working somehow
<ikonia> when it's not
<egsome> ikonia, I'm not trying to show it is working !! I really need to get it working, and that's why spending my time here to discuss whatever possible, not asking !
<ikonia> egsome: "it won't work" use a supported OS to flash it
<egsome> ikonia, And, You don't have to answer or reply to my messages if You don't like to !
<ikonia> egsome: that is the answer
<cfhowlett> egsome, please continue it #ubuntu-offtopic.  this discussion has fallen outside the boundaries of tech support.  thank you.
<lloydng> hello
<egsome> cfhowlett, Is the point I'm discussing not a tech one ? OK, Seems weird !
<lloydng> is there anyone here who could help me fixed my problem with my scanner?
<cfhowlett> egsome, it's now pretty much a technical debate and not "how do I make this work".  the OT channel would be better suited for such.
<cfhowlett> !ask | lloydng
<ubottu> lloydng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<egsome> cfhowlett, Got it, thanks.
<lloydng> ow sorry newbie here, and thanks btw
<lloydng> help, problem with epson L210. My scanner wont work today, but it was working yesterday
<cfhowlett> lloydng, upgraded since yesterday??
<lloydng> last time i checked my system is up to date
<cfhowlett> I mean did you perform any recent updates as, on occasion, that can cause issues.
<lloydng> cfhowlett, no none. just scanning some photos. no recent updates activity
<cfhowlett> lloydng, OK, let's research this.  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers* | pastebinit        will list your kernels.
<lloydng> this happened before, but i just rebooted my system and my scanner works again. but now, i can't make it anymore
<Backwards> lloydng How much RAM are you using? Also are you using a 64 bit scanner on a 32 bit machine? Think in those terms.
<lloydng> cfhowlett, done.. thank you some much! appreciated
<cfhowlett>  lloydng please paste the url that command gave you here
<lloydng> Backwards, may PC 64bit with 4GB RAM, i dont know with my scanner, its epson L210
<lloydng> cfhowlett, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23693963/
<cfhowlett> lloydng, uname -r       should state that you are using 4.4.0-57                 please confirm
<Backwards> lloydng In short most things should work OK when installed correctly. However, many people install 32 bit stuff on a 64 bit machine and if the OS or kernel doesn't see it correctly, then problems exists.
<lloydng> Backwards, ok so i should google my scanner then i dont have its spec at hand
<Backwards> The problem that I see every day is that when installing a UNIX installation, the installation always asks for what "Hardware" is being supported?
<Scoop_> if i would do a reinstall of 16.04 (selecting to keep my personal  files...) this would erase my encrypted files in home directory??
<Backwards> Scoop save your files and then reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> Scoop_  i don't know, but i do advise you to backupup first
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<Backwards> It is much easier to re-install the kernel rather than trying to get tech support.
<Backwards> Create an ISO backup disk and before you install anything, make sure you can re-create an Image of the Disk.
<lloydng> Backwards & cfhowlett. Thanks! Try to boot, and see if it works, just like with Windows
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<blackflow> Backwards: what is "ISO backup disk" and how do you create one?
<ikonia> I'd love to know
<Backwards> lloydng With Windows you need to know that you should set a: Control Pannel with a backup mount point in which with Windows is <Restore Point>
<abijma> <ikevin> i had a lunch, back now. Regarding your and <Ikonia> 's last mentions..is there any possibility to go back now with current installation? or is the only option to reinstall Ubuntu? any simpler solution??
<Backwards> Creating an ISO you can do it with a DVD drive with software.
<ikonia> Backwards: are you talking about a bootable ISO
<blackflow> Backwards: please tell me how, I'd like to learn your $300/hr method.
<ikonia> or just a backup of some files onto a cd
<Backwards> Sure.
<Backwards> You can do many things.
<blackflow> I know I can, but I'd like to know how to make "ISO backup disk" that you're recommending to people.
<Backwards> First of all, it all depends upon what OS or kernel you are referring to.
<ikonia> kernel ?
<ikonia> errr no
<blackflow> Ubuntu, this is #ubuntu.
<ikonia> an ISO image is nothing to do with a kernal
<ikonia> kernel
<stark_> is there any free vpn for ubuntu?
<ikonia> stark_: many
<stark_> tell me the best
<ikonia> stark_: vpn clients are widely available and also built into network manager
<Backwards> Ok, you can use a Windows copy disk and burn an ISO with Ubuntu. I have done it.
<ikonia> stark_: you need to know what clients your vpn encpoint support
<ikevin> <abijma> <ikevin> i had a lunch, back now. Regarding your and <Ikonia> 's last mentions..is there any possibility to go back now with current installation? or is the only option to reinstall Ubuntu? any simpler solution?? <== if you want a clean system and uptodate, you need a fresh install
<ikonia> Backwards: you're just talking nonsense now
<blackflow> Backwards: no, forget Windows. Please tell me how to make the "ISO backup disk" on Ubuntu, using Ubuntu tools, this has nothing to do with WIndows.
<stark_> i need a vpn to have access to a website
<Backwards> You need to <Slave> the hard drive first.
<blackflow> Backwards: okay, good. How?
<cfhowlett> !vpn | stark_
<ubottu> stark_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Backwards> Again, if you have the right software tools, you can put it in your DVD drive but you need another slaved drive or DVD burner in which I do.
<ikonia> Backwards: what ubuntu software does this ?
<ikonia> Backwards: and how do you "slave" a hard disk
<blackflow> Backwards: fine, but please tell me how. You've been giving this advice to people and I want to learn HOW.
<halpme> i cannot create a live usb stick where I am, I need admin privileges. What bugs me is this: the HDD worked in the old notebook (directly connected with sata). I inserted this hdd with sata in the sata port of my new notebook and I still get the "reboot and select proper boot device..." what am I missing?
<stark_> !ubuntu | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> stark_: ?
<stark_> i wanted to just try the command
<blackflow> Backwards: I have a Ubuntu machine, no Windows in sight, main SSD in it, and a backup USB HDD. Please tell me how to back up my Ubuntu installation.
<stark_> !FreeBSD | stark
<ikonia> stark_: please stop messing with the bot
<stark_> what??? ubottu is a bot??
<ikonia> stark_: it is, yes
<blackflow> o'rly :)
<stark_> ok sorry Mr.bot
<Backwards> Ikonia, it remains to see that you need to Google a suitable bootable ISO and burn it to disk and then you can boot from the disk and use either a Hard drive or USB drive to copy the data. Just copying the data is good in the first place.
<ikonia> Backwards: please tell me how to do with with ubuntu
<blackflow> Backwards: you have NO idea what you're talking about, do you?
<ikonia> Backwards: you're telling people to create these ISO's please tell me how to create one
<tenX> blackflow: rsync, duplicity?
<ikonia> Backwards: you're coming up with nosense statements like 'it depends on the kernel" and "32bit scanners"
<blackflow> tenX: beside the point, I kow how to, but he's recommending people to make "ISO backup disk" and I'm dying to learn how to do that on Ubuntu :)
<blackflow> this is precisely why ikonia recommended AGAINST going private for support, no way for others to screen bullshit advice from real advice.
<ikonia> Backwards: language please....;)
<blackflow> apologies.
<ikonia> Backwards: zero issue
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> blackflow: zero issue
<Backwards> Quite frankly, the 32 bit and 64 bit has everything to do with copying a drive and burning an ISO file with a DVD drive. I have been doing this for a long time.
<ikonia> Backwards: no it doesn't
<tenX> blackflow: iso backup disk? ha
<blackflow> yah :)
<EriC^^> he means he wants to dd it to an .img file
<tenX> blackflow: os2iso
<EriC^^> Backwards: how's 32bit vs 64bit come into play?
<stark_> is there any ubuntu chat channel also?
<EriC^^> stark_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<stark_> ok
<Backwards> There are times when the OS doesn't like being told what to do when being in use. So errors happen because while the OS is in use you cannot replicate the ISO or kernel on a disk while in use.
<stark_> i cant join this channel
<ikonia> Backwards: this is nothing to do with the kernel
<EriC^^> Backwards: yeah but that's not 32bit vs 64bit related
<ikonia> Backwards: or "depends what kernel"
<stark_> i cant join this channel
<ikonia> Backwards: honestly, this is the only warning you'll getnow
<cfhowlett> stark_, you are already IN this channel
<EriC^^> stark_: maybe you need to register
<ikonia> Backwards: help with things you actually understand and can back up with fact, or be quiet
<stark_> how to register?
<ikonia> !register | stark_
<ubottu> stark_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<EriC^^> /nickserv register <pass> <email>
<abijma> <ikevin> first i would like to get an up and running apache/php installation again. so is there an option to get it running again with the current situation?
<stark_> !register | stark
<ubottu> stark: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<blackflow> Ubuntu has a built-in backup tool, I think using deja-dup. Just type "backup" in dash, and there you go. There's also plenty of native ways, like simple copy, rsync, tarballing, LVM/btrfs/ZFS snapshots, etc... making an "ISO" disk, even if possible, is least of the recommended ways. An "ISO backup disk" not only doesn't make sense, but even if one did make an iso image... what for? it's not native, you
<abijma> <ikevin> because now i have nothing....
<blackflow> need external tools.
<stark_> how to register?
<ikevin> abijma, yes, you just need to add some new settings to apache
<stark_> command did not work
<EriC^^> stark_: what'd it say?
<EriC^^> join #freenode and ask there
<oles> hi
<cece> hi
<abijma> <ikevin> ok, please can you help me with that?
<stark_> what is freenode?
<stark_> what is #freenode?
<ikonia> abijma: I would strongly advise you to backup your websites and install the best version of ubuntu, then restore your websites,
<ikevin> abijma, yes, so, can you do a zip of your /etc/apache2 and share it?
<ikonia> abijma: you're current install is a mess and is going to cause you problems down the line
<oles> is there any simple exampleof how to build qemu for arm host on ubuntu without manually resolving its sourecode dependencies?
<tenX> blackflow: what is that backup utility like? feature wise? have you tried it?
<MonkeyDust> oles  better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<Backwards> Backflow, a bit of advice may go a long way here and for anyone else: There is a boot disk called: "Ultimate Boot Disk" also there is:  "Bart's Boot Disks" in which you can find on Google and that is the end of this discussion. Do your homework.
<oles> MonkeyDust, thx
<blackflow> abijma: plus, Precise is going out of support soon, so it's good time to start testing your ecosystem on newer Ubuntu.
<abijma> <ikonia> i understand... but if i can get it running now then it gives me some time to do a fresh installation
<blackflow> tenX: I haven't, I use ZFS and I do zfs send|recv with snapshots for backups.
<blackflow> IMHO really the best way to manage your data. btrfs can do it too, if zfs is not wanted.
<stark_> !kill | me
<ubottu> me: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rizonz> which package contains rrdtool ?
<EriC^^> !find rrdtool
<ubottu> Found: python-rrdtool, rrdtool, rrdtool-dbg, rrdtool-tcl, librrdtool-oo-perl
<tenX> blackflow: i c but what about backing up to remote hosts or removable devices
<ikevin> rizonz, rrdtool :)
<MonkeyDust> !find rrdtool
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  was faster
<tenX> blackflow: this is just for interest
<blackflow> tenX: zfs send|recv :)
<rizonz> ikevin: mhh but 16.04 can't find it ?
<blackflow> tenX: "zfs send mypool@snapshot | ssh remote@server 'zfs recv -eu backupoool'"
<ikevin> rizonz, hu? i'm abble to find it on 16.04
<rizonz> ikevin: mhh not as packagename
<ikevin> apt policy show me it's on main repo
<rizonz> ikevin: oh sorry my mistake :)
<rizonz> if rrdtool update /graph.rdd says too less aguments, what is srong ?
<abijma> <ikevin> i can send you that zip, but not all sites have to work.. are you gonna make also changes in sites-enabled or sites-available?
<ikevin> sites-enabled is sufficient
<blackflow> ikevin: sites-enabled are symlinks to sites-available, so it'd be best to back up BOTH and retain symlinks.
<abijma> <ikevin> yes indeed i guess you mean sites-available?
<blackflow> abijma: sites-enabled are symlinks to sites-available, so it'd be best to back up BOTH and retain symlinks.
<ikevin> abijma, better is the entire /etc/apache2 directory
<realjmin> .
<halpme> i need to create a live usb stick with xubuntu in it and all I have is a windows computer, with no admin privileges: I cannot install things like unetbooting or rufus, so im looking for something that does not need to be installed... help appreciated
<JP____> Hello mina-san
<JP____> Who is ready to paaaaarty :P
<JP____> * insert question mark somewhere in previous sentence *
<ikevin> halpme, see http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/unetbootin-portable
<ubuntu417> hi
<ubuntu417> Who knows how to format an ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> ubuntu417, 13.10 is old, dead and unsupported.  do not use it.
<ubuntu417> okay
<JP____> lol
<JP____> Nice welcome
<cfhowlett> JP____, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or find a different channel to play in.  thank you.
<JP____> :p
<JP____> I'm looking to build a qt boot image
<JP____> for x86
<JP____> Kiosk type
<JP____> With custom bootloader
<JP____> Care to help?
<JP____> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> JP____, outside my area.
<JP____> Is there a better room where i can ask this?
<JP____> Been waiting for a while on a awnser now
<JP____> anwser*
<drjam> kiosk with old linux?
<drjam> isnt there like, more current linux kiosk stuff around?
<halpme> ikevin: aaaaargh... I tried portable apps, installed unetbooting in my usb stick but Im still asked for admin privileges to run unetbooting....
<Scoop_> when you loose your OS and all of the important files with it - it looks like your life is over...
<halpme> did you backup?
<ikevin> Scoop_, testdisk can be your friend :)
<Scoop_> no... In the future will set up scheduled cloud backups. Currently trying to recover some data, but it's a longshot
<EriC^^> Scoop_: how did you lose them?
<Scoop_> "sudo mv /* ../ " I also panic rushed to recover my dual boot win10 to win8 , haven't tried to change first boot option to win10... So currently using recura to restore win 10 files, and after that will try to fix ubuntu boot with grub fsck dev/sda9. The files that i need from ubuntu is in home dir(encrypted)
<Scoop_> Also moved the folders back to root from the one they appeared to, but didn't helped a lot
<wam> Hi, rm sucks when you have a lot of files. What are you using? rsync --delete?
<EriC^^> that's pretty interesting
<EriC^^> what's it actually move it to when you say mv something ../
<EriC^^> they just disappeared here
<EriC^^> Scoop_: they actually moved to the dir i was in behind it
<EriC^^> i was in "/home/user" when i ran the command and they got moved to /home/
<EriC^^> Scoop_: which dir were you in when you ran the move command? try "grep mv /var/log/auth.log" if you used sudo
<tenX> EriC^^: well .. is the upper dir?
<JP____> Is it normal for an ubuntu persistent live usb to be very slow?
<EriC^^> tenX: well yeah, i guess
<JP____> 16.04 LTS
<ikevin> wam, rsync maybe will more slow than rm
<JP____> PC specs: I7 (newer generation), 16GB ram, Some videocard @ 2gb
<tenX> EriC^^: and . the current
<tenX> EriC^^: you can combine ../.. moving up one more level
<tenX> EriC^^: just in case u didnt know
<metaresolve> question: I am very ignorant when it comes to CLI. Is there someone who can /msg me and help me walk through something?
<metaresolve> I have a vps with ubuntu something on it
<EriC^^> metaresolve: ask here
<metaresolve> k
<Scoop_> Eric^^ when i did the command i was in var/www/html/website/project and everything appeared in var/www/html/website folder
<JP____> Is it normal for an ubuntu persistent live usb to be very slow? version 16.04 LTS, PC specs: I7 (newer generation), 16GB ram, Some videocard @ 2gb
<metaresolve> I'm using putty. When I don't know a password for a user, I'm on the Access denied and the prompt for that user again
<EriC^^> Scoop_: aha, move them back using a live usb
<metaresolve> how do I get out of that "what's your password" if I don't know it?
<EriC^^> metaresolve: ctrl+d maybe
<ronnie> i have installed ncpa-2.0.0.amd64.deb on my Ubuntu 14.04 machine. the ncpa_listener and i can wget on LOCALHOST to https://192.168.50.10:6593/ so thats working. But when i do this from another machine it timeouts. Also nmap doesn't show 6593 as an open port. But there is no firewall (ufw disabled, iptables policy ACCEPT). How can i connect to the ncpa listener?
<Scoop_> After that everyting stoped to work... But i recovered win8 then i manually moved ubuntu partition files from var/ww/html/website to root, but that didn't helped a lot. Currently ubuntu is not bootable.
<EriC^^> Scoop_: what happens when you try to boot?
<metaresolve> eric: that just shuts down the window. I want to keep the putty window open and just have it go up from "postgres@107.191.103.176's password:"
<EriC^^> metaresolve: ctrl+c ?
<Scoop_> i get chipset unrecognized and get to use a terminal... If i use grub recovery then it interrupts and ask me to do a manual fsck because of dev/sd9 failure
<metaresolve> eric: same thing. and i can't think of a vocabulary to use to google it
<bytefire> hi, i've created a simple test script which i want to run as a daemon and systemd service file. that works fine when i explicitly start it using systemctl start... but it doesn't start automatically on boot
<bytefire> here's the service file: http://pastebin.com/Me2ND0kk
<EriC^^> bytefire: did you do systemctl enable service?
<metaresolve> i'm googling a bit more on something else, don't worry about that question for now.
<metaresolve> I'm seeing this prompt: postgres@server:/root$
<metaresolve> what does that mean? I was trying to su postgres from root
<metaresolve> sorry i'm so ignorant
<bytefire> EriC^^: ah, no :)
 * metaresolve hangs head
<Scoop_> Eric^^ i know I don't make a lot of sense but do you think  I will manage to recover my ubuntu install or atleast my home directory(encrypted files) ?
<Scoop_> when trying to grub recovery i get almost exact to this: fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda6 contains a file system with errors, check forced. /dev/sda6: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.  /dev/sda6: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.         (i.e., without -a or -p options) fsck exited with status code 4 The root filesystem on /dev/sda6 requires a manual fsck  Busybox v1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0
<EriC^^> Scoop_: yeah i think you should be able to
<EriC^^> Scoop_: try running fsck manually
<EriC^^> Scoop_: are the encrypted files still in /home/user ?
<metaresolve> eric: you're right, the ctrl-d did let me go back up from the login to root. thanks.
<EriC^^> try du -sh /home to see the size
<EriC^^> metaresolve: cool, no problem
<Scoop_> Yeah will try to do this as soon as my win8 recura program is finished recovering files.. It says it need 30 more minutes. It was scanning/recovering from night time.
<Scoop_> Eric^^ yes
<metaresolve> eric: do you have a recommendation for learning ubuntu/command line? I don't know how to use it at all. I'm used to GUI. I've tried doing the Learn CLI the hardway like 3 times but it never sticks.
<EriC^^> Scoop_: try to manually decrypt it with sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<EriC^^> !tldp | metaresolve
<ubottu> metaresolve: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<metaresolve> and reading the manual doesn't help, i'm even more ignorant than a manual can help me with
<Scoop_> bet they are only 1 kb in size and only links to usr/share/encrypt-utils/.. ~something to other 1kb txt files
<metaresolve> ok ty, i'll look through those
<Scoop_> Eric atm I am running win8 so don't have sudo commands at my disposal :)
<EriC^^> metaresolve: i'd recommend the linux admin guide and system admin guide (pretty similar) and the gnu command line utils (that'll give you a lot of utils to use and stuff that are handy)
<EriC^^> they're not that big too and i found them pretty helpful
<EriC^^> (Y)
<EriC^^> Scoop_: oh ok :)
<Scoop_> Eric^^ is it possible to contact you later on besides this channel through e-mail for e.g. ?
<EriC^^> Scoop_: ok, i'll pm you the address
<Tinmann> "Are you using the HDMI input? I had the same problems with the muted, washed out colors so I tried VGA and the difference was amazing. For some reason this monitor does not like HDMI. I'm using this monitor right now with VGA and everything is vibrant and bright, no flickering."
<Tinmann> Any ideas why the VGA would be better than the HDMI?
<star314> I'm trying to get the system beep on my server working. pcspkr is loaded, alsamixer is checked, but still no noise from beep. It seems that there is something wrong in 16.04 with the speaker implementation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1599599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1599599 in linux (Ubuntu) "System beep broken (again) in Xenial Xerus" [Medium,Fix released]
<jirido> Is there someone here that know a comand to manualy light up the display when it is to sleepy after a suspend?
<star314> any suggestions?
<tomreyn> Tinmann: bad hardware? you could discuss this in ##hardware
<Tinmann> tomreyn, Bad is really vague.
<tomreyn> Tinmann: and hardware is really off-topic here
<FinalX> I'm messing around with Windows 10's "Bash on Windows", which is pretending to be an Ubuntu 14.04 install. Anyone been playing with it as well, and any idea if you can upgrade that to xenial?
<cfhowlett> FinalX, I would think sudo apt do-release-upgrade would do it.
<FinalX> I wonder, it misses a lot of regular crap :)
<ikonia> FinalX: it's not pretending to be an ubuntu install
<ikonia> FinalX: it's just offering binary compatibility with elf
<tenX> FinalX: ssh/sshd?
<FinalX> ok, fine, it's a working bootstrap that misses a lot of things that any other regular Ubuntu install has. no init systems, for one, etc.
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu install thats why
<ikonia> as I've just said
<ikonia> it's a windows platform with elf binary compatibility
<ikonia> so it's not going to have things like init as it's not booting a system
<FinalX> yeah, I'm aware, hence me saying it's pretending to be. "lsb_release -a" just shows that it's 14.04, /etc/apt/sources.list is configured etc.
<ikonia> but it's not pretending to be anything
<ikonia> and of course sources.list is configured, how else are you expected to install things
<FinalX> it also sees xenial with do-release-upgrade, but it terminates the screen leaving nothing to see as to why.. so doesn't work :)
<halpme> if I plug in a live usb stick onto a notebook with no ssd or hdd in it, I still can boot the libe stick from the notebook, right?
<halpme> live*
<cfhowlett> halpme, yep
<halpme> good, then im missing something: a tails live cd does not boot...
<ikonia> tails ?
<halpme> yes, tails
<ikonia> halpme: what is tails
<tomreyn> star314: sudo rmmod -v snd-pcsp; sudo modprobe -v pcspkr; echo -en "\a" > /dev/tty5
<tomreyn> star314: does it beep?
<jirido> Is there someone here that know a comand to manualy light up the display when it is a little to sleepy after a suspend?
<star314> tomreyn: let my try
<halpme> https://tails.boum.org/ ikonia
<ikonia> halpme: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> star314: if not, do you have a speaker attached to the motherboard at all? i think modern computers usually don't
<johnnywalker> Hello, I receive the error 'grub-install /dev/sda failed'
<star314> tomreyn: I attached one myself. The bios beep when power on the computer works well.
<halpme> that was me loud thinking that I have to look for a reason and has nothing to do with unbuntu ikonia
<johnnywalker> I tried to install it on sdb
<ikonia> halpme: this isn't the right channel for that, only deal with ubuntu here.
<star314> tomreyn: snd-pcsp is not loaded
<halpme> will do
<yao_ziyuan> public service announcement: if you're using ubuntu 16.10 you probably have seen that removing a file from a removable disk won't make it show up in Trash. here is how to fix it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/836665/ubuntu-16-10-deleted-files-dont-go-to-trash-and-keep-taking-space
<johnnywalker> Can grub be installed on sdb?
<tomreyn> star314: okay so the bios beep goes through that speaker directly attached to the mainboard, not through the sound card, right
<tomreyn> johnnywalker: sure, but will it boot then, that's a different question. you want grub to be installed on the first disk drive the bios tries to boot from.
<star314> tomreyn: yes it must be because there is no external loudspeaker connected to the sound card. It is a standalone server.
<star314> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/r71EL71t ... pcspkr is loaded
<tomreyn> star314: i see. did the commands i provided not result in a beep then? since you didn't state that, yet.
<star314> tomreyn: alsamixer shows a "speaker" option which is also enabled
<tomreyn> alsamixer is for sound card processing, you don't want this.
<star314> tomreyn: no output.
<tomreyn> then i'm afraid i don't know :/
<johnnywalker> tomreyn, i have set sdb as the disk to boot, and btw windows can be installed that way
<star314> tomreyn: It is very likely a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1599599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1599599 in linux (Ubuntu) "System beep broken (again) in Xenial Xerus" [Medium,Fix released]
<tenX> tomreyn: nobody does
<Tinmann> hi folks.
<tomreyn> johnnywalker: oh if the bios is setup to boot from that disk then installing grub to sdb is indeed the way to go
<Tinmann> I bought a mini-DP to HDMI cable that has a strong smell.
<Tinmann> What could be the smell?
<jirido> Hi I dont know if this is the right place to ask but i use lxde that is a "display manager" so.. My laptop has a problem with lighting the display when wakening from suspend.. is  this a desktop manager problem and is there some command that could light it up/wake it for me?/part
<PCatinean> hey guys
<\9> Tinmann: could be anything as far as we're concerned
<PCatinean> can anyone help me install openvpn on ubuntu?
<\9> Tinmann: go ask who you bought the cable from
<\9> Tinmann: this is ubuntu support
<PCatinean> I did the sudo apt-get now I have to paste the .ca and .crt files in the openvpn directory?
<johnnywalker> tomreyn, Yes but for some reason ubuntu installer tries to install it on the other unformatted disk and then fails
<tomreyn> star314: it states "fix released", although i'm not convinced the person who tagged it this way is into bug triaging. you shoould probably report a new bug.
<PCatinean> brb
<tomreyn> johnnywalker: you can spwan a shell and do it manually: grub-install /dev/sdb
<Tinmann> \9, It came from Rankie China.
<tomreyn> johnnywalker: ...either by dselecting the option to do so from the installer mani menu or by hitting ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to an unused tty, then back to the installer using ctrl-alt-f7
<tomreyn> waltman: i'm preparing a VM to try resemble the configuration you have there. are you still interested in giving it another try?
<tomreyn> waltman: if so, could you tell me which mainboard you have there, and tell me about the HDD / SSD configuration again?
<glitchd> hey all, iv got a simple query, how can i change the background of the lock screen on ubuntu 16.04.1 xubuntu-desktop?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, settings > lightdm gtk+greeter settings > background > image
<cfhowlett> fairly certain that's it
<glitchd> cfhowlett, thx ill give it a try
<glitchd> cfhowlett, yea its already set in there and i have the correct background at the login screen. however when i lock the screen, i only shows a blue background and not the one ive specified
<glitchd> cfhowlett, ive even gone as far as changing the file to the one that i want in the folder /usr/share/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/, and after a reboot it still shows the blue background image
<cfhowlett> glitchd, somehow I've set mine to randomize the login image
<glitchd> cfhowlett, lol well thats nifty
<cfhowlett> trying to recreate ...
<glitchd> cfhowlett, sounds like youve set an entire folder to the background image instead of a single image
<cfhowlett> I think that's it ...
<glitchd> what file did you set that in?
<cfhowlett> ? /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntustudio    it would seem
<glitchd> cfhowlett, only folders in there are contest and xfce, no ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> cuz I have ubuntustudio which is built on xubuntu.  sorry for the misinformation
<glitchd> np
<glitchd> i have ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed
<glitchd> instead of straight xubuntu
<cfhowlett>        /usr/share/backgrounds/xubuntu     ?
<glitchd>  
<glitchd>   /usr/share/backgrounds/xfce
<cfhowlett> right.
<glitchd> cfhowlett, im gonna give ubuntu-tweak a try and hope for the best
<glitchd> cfhowlett, yea ubuntu-tweak seems to have taken care of it. except it fixed it in an odd way. instead of the normal lock screen, it now just send me back to the login screen. but it works.
<cfhowlett> glitchd, whatever's clever.
<glitchd_> cfhowlett, indeed lol
<glitchd_> cfhowlett, thx for the help anyways
<cfhowlett> happy2try! glitchd_
<glitchd_> cfhowlett, much appreciated
<root_> hello
<root_> hello
<root_> chat
<cfoch> Hello. Welcome.
<CorvusCorax> Hi. I have a problem with a Notebook and suspend in 16.04 LTS  If I say "echo mem >/sys/power/state" it suspends and resumes fine. but if I use "sudo pm-suspend" or use the suspend button from the menu, video fails on resume
<CorvusCorax> How can I change how ubuntu attempts to suspend to make it work?
<root_> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> root hi and uhmm you shodun't run irc as root
<root_> im need help
<DArqueBishop> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<root_> please
<cargo_pantz> my keyboard doesn't let me type # character (among others) is there a way to create it at command line?
<root_> im find good apps for pentesters
<wiggmpk> Is ubuntugnome.org an official Ubuntu release?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, uhmm Ubuntu GNOME is, but is that the offial site for it ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ubuntugnome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<root_> help me for good tools please
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> root
<SebthreeBQM10HD> go there
<wiggmpk> thank you SebthreeBQM10HD, I should have just clicked the download button, takes me to wiki.ubuntu.com lol
<janaki> identify janaki janaki123
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, have you got ubuntu installed already ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, yeah wiki.ubuntu.com sounds ok
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'm actually getting ready for a reinstall
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, well make sure it's from the offical site then, and sure you could start with the ISO for that instead
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: made some mistakes with my partitioning
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, oh such as?
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: encrypted home directory sounds nice, but it causes problems downloading games in Steam, torrents with longer file names being unable to be saved. I'd like to separate my /opt partition and put all my games on there so I don't have to reinstall them. I'd also like to check out Windows 10, pretty smooth in Virtualbox and looks nicer than the previous versions.
<kyliebrooks> Hello, I just want to update on yesterday, MATE works better now!
<root_> GOOD MATE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, yeah indeed encyrptin home can cause certain problems it seems, and that's mostly for the parnoid anyway :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, plus if the whole didsk isn't encrypted anyway
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: which I am lol
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: it is lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, I think if the whole disk isn't encrpted and just /home then things aren't so secure anyway
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: I think anyway, need the passphrase to boot
<root_> HELLO
<rory> Full disk encryption with LUKS seems to be a LOT less error-prone than encrypted home
<kyliebrooks> Thanks tomreyn. And to xangua I just want to apologize for any possible shittiness from me.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, oh and piracy naughty naughtey
<wiggmpk> rory: like, wont have issues with filename length?
<VileGent> root kill the CAPS please
<root_> SEND ME PLEASE PARTICION DEFAULT FOR MOUNT MANUAL DEBIAN
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: that's an assumption sir, I just said torrents
<janaki> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, well yeah, but most torrent downloads are that
<rory> wiggmpk: etc etc yes
<rory> root_: what problem are you havin?
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: I do have a pirate ship tattoo on my leg so you weren't wrong lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, 75% or so of Intenet downlads if not more is that
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: I have been considering going back to Debian, but I'm just not sure yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Debian why ?
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: just some weird things that kind of upset me. Like for instance, hidden startup applications.. I don't get it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, and yes the real anti piracy police may come after you, and then demand for the encryption key as well :D
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hidden start up applications in ubuntu such as?
<nicomachus> please keep ALL chat in here to ubuntu supported related issues, and move all other discussion to #ubuntu-discuss
<root_> HELOO NAKARI
<nicomachus> ubuntu support related issues*
<root_> SEND LINKS PLEASE
<nicomachus> root_: do not use all caps.
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: vino-server, vinagre, etc
<root_> FOR TERMINAL
<nicomachus> root_: what is your issue?
<tenX> nicomachus: isnt it obvious?
<kyliebrooks> I'd like to reinstall the dependencies of the package ubuntu-mate-desktop. How do I do this?
<VileGent> nicomachus, it wants debian support
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, hidden start up    applications such as?
<nicomachus> kyliebrooks: sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-mate-desktop
<nicomachus> !debian | root_
<ubottu> root_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: vino-server, vinagre, etc
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, yes some things will start up by deafult
<VileGent> wiggmpk,  startup apps or startup services
<sundareda> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wiggmpk, some of which may not be needed though I GUESS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sundareda, HI
<sundareda> i need some advice
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: and I'm ok witht hat, but they shouldn't be hidden intentionally
<kyliebrooks> nicomachus, I did that,  and the output only reinstalls ubuntu-mate-desktop. So I guess all is good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ask sundareda
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sundareda> i have a laptop with intel atom d2500 and i want to install ubuntu in order to learn ethical hacking
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sundareda, with what ?
<nicomachus> SebthreeBQM10HD: you have to pipe to the username. so !command | user
<analyser> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sundareda, ethical hacking what do you mean?
<wiggmpk> SebthreeBQM10HD: vinagre still loads automatically after a reboot and there is no reference to it in /etc/xdg/autostart or ~/.config/autostart so I'm clueless to why it is happening now
<nicomachus> sundareda: I would argue that something like Kali Linux is better for that.
<nicomachus> SebthreeBQM10HD: white hat pen-testing, I suppose.
<sundareda> nicomachus : i hear kali linux is too much for my system
<wiggmpk> nicomachus: or Backtrack
<nicomachus> sundareda: I can't speak to that, not sure what Kali needs.
<VileGent> wiggmpk, alot of people want to vnc in to their boxes  so that why those are started by defualt you can disable the service and they will not
<nicomachus> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<tenX> oh man this is a mess
<nicomachus> sundareda: you may be able to ask in #kali-linux about it.
<wiggmpk> sundareda: try Backtrack linux
<nicomachus> tenX: what is?
<kyliebrooks> OK one more question. I'm looking for start @ login applications. Where do I find this in GNOME ?
<VileGent> kyliebrooks, in sessions
<tenX> nicomachus: in- and output is
<root_> go to software centerç
<nicomachus> kyliebrooks: you can search in the Dash for Startup Applications
<root_> go to software center and download gnome
<root_> compiz
<nicomachus> root_: please do not give bad advice.
<tenX> go home and download gnome
<kyliebrooks> nicomachus, I'm on GNOME.
<nicomachus> that is terrible advice and makes no sense.
<wiggmpk> kyliebrooks: the config files are stored in /etc/xdg/autostart/ and ~/.config/autostart/ as well
<nicomachus> kyliebrooks: ah, right, sorry. what version of Ubuntu?
<root_> settings manager
<nicomachus> root_: stop, or leave.
<kyliebrooks> nicomachus, I found it, System > Preferences > Personal > Startup Applications. For future refereence Ubuntu 16.10
<root_> hello
<VileGent> kyliebrooks, repost nicomachus had left
<wiggmpk> kyliebrooks: you might also want to look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<root_> hello
<blacksev> hello root
<nicomachus> kyliebrooks: yea, please say version again. had to hop machines.
<wiggmpk> nicomachus: think he found it mate
<nicomachus> ok then.
<root_> please send me links for tools
<nicomachus> root_: please leave.
<VileGent> <kyliebrooks> nicomachus, I found it, System > Preferences > Personal > Startup Applications. For future refereence Ubuntu 16.10
<JP____> root as $ instead of #
<JP____> :lol:
<root_> blackserv you have experience in linux
<blacksev> yea
<VileGent> JP____, and hopefully its not on IRC as #
<blacksev> i am a linux researcher and a programmer
<root_> send me help please
<root_> im new
<nicomachus> !guidelines | root_ start here
<ubottu> root_ start here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nicomachus> come back after reading them thorougly.
<root_> and like to create 1new group for pentesters
<JP____> Hahahaha
<tenX> and leave while reading
<root_> in comunity
<JP____> Go read documentation
<JP____> ALmost 5 here, in good mood
<JP____> Anyone need help?
<tenX> JP____: i do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and not run irc as root_ :D
<JP____> Ask away
<tenX> JP____: ahm where to start now
<root_> im find for create a group for pentesting
<nicomachus> Pici please
<root_> im need 10 person expert
<blacksev> yes root
<tenX> JP____: my update issue with ncurses 5 to 6 on gentoo?
<root_> for the teachers for this group
<nicomachus> tenX: this is not gentoo support.
<nicomachus> !ops | root_
<ubottu> root_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tenX> JP____: or the 8 tb usb drive spinning down ignoring hdparm cmds?
<tenX> nicomachus: glad you pointed that out m8
<root_> send all info for mi gmail
<root_> ismael.241282@gmail.com
 * nicomachus sighs
<wiggmpk> lol
<VileGent> nicomachus, times like this is when /ignore works the best
<tenX> JP____: or my fluxbox setup with 3 seperate screens acting strangely on any usb device disconnect?
<nicomachus> VileGent: unfortunately he's clogging up a very busy channel.
<root_> were is the people like to practice for pentest
<nicomachus> he needs to go. but I think all the ops are on holiday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> root_,  your off topic
<root_> or here is only for lamers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> root_, try ##linux for your pen test question
<nicomachus> or ##security
<nicomachus> but they haven't listened to anything else that was said, so idk why bother.
<tomreyn> just ignore, carry on
<tomreyn> who needs ubuntu support?
<root_> thanks all for your times
<root_> good bye
<VileGent> bored kiddies out on holiday break
<nicomachus> MATE will run on a Pi, won't it?
<JP____> TenX: was afk
<JP____> TenX: also, your problems are waaaaay out of my expertise
<JP____> :p
<JP____> I can barely spell terminator
<JP____> Terminal*
<tenX> JP____: D np
<sundareda> hello
<sundareda> i still need help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nicomachus, on a pi yes
<nicomachus> hi sundareda. can you restate the issue?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sundareda, hi
<sundareda> i have a 1gb ram intel atom d2500 laptop and i want to install a linux distribution so that i can lean pen testing
<Snowboarder> U
<tomreyn> sundareda: 1 gb ram is not much these days. you'll best stick to a simplistic text based or graphical window manager.
<VileGent> !kali | sundareda
<ubottu> sundareda: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<VileGent> sundareda, check out kali or backtrack
<tomreyn> sundareda: or you could add more ram, ask about this in ##hardware
<sundareda> tanks
<VileGent> sundareda, i advise at least 2G of ram and you will have to run 32bit
<nicomachus> sundareda: Kali would run on that.
<nicomachus> but ask in ##linux, too. they cover all bases.
<tomreyn> ubuntu would run on it as well
<tomreyn> just not with unity
<wokeas> i need help since i installed ubuntu and delted windows my laptop has been freezing the only way to stop it is to hold the power of button. i realised this is because my laptop is designed for windows so im trying to get windows back on. o have windows on a usb stick but i dont know how to boot from it. please help or else my laptop is unusable.
<nicomachus> MATE probably would.
<shatur> hey! I faced a problem when I updated my kernel version to 4.4.0-57 from 4.4.0-45. all my laptop drivers stopped working. Is this a known problem??
<Poster> I have also had success with lubuntu on older hardware
<nicomachus> shatur: shouldn't be. which drivers?
<VileGent> i ran what is now mate on a netbook like that
<tomreyn> wokeas: are you asking an ubuntu channel to help you install windows?
<wokeas> im asking them to help me boot a usb via ubuntu
<shatur> nicomachus: actually all
<shatur> my ethernet wlan sound
<Snowboarder> How about puppy linux. Doen t demand a lot of ram
<nicomachus> shatur: you can revert to the older kernel from Grub.
<VileGent> Snowboarder, he wants to use it for pentesting so he will want more ram
<shatur> nicomachus: yeah I am curently using -45
<tomreyn> wokeas: yopu'll best ask this in ##windows
<wokeas> tomreyn: i get why uyou say that but all i need to know is how to boot from a usb stick in ubuntu i dont know how to boot with ubuntu, so it does concern ubuntu
<nicomachus> wokeas: booting from a USB has nothing do with Ubuntu. You just need to select the right boot order from your BIOS.
<Poster> wokeas: Ubuntu will not boot to a USB drive, that is your system BIOS
<wokeas> okay my bad ill go
<tomreyn> wokeas: if you change your mind and want to try stabilizing your ubuntu installation, #ubuntu is the right channel. not for anything else, though.
<nicomachus> and it can be done, woke
<nicomachus> oh he left. :/
<tenX> nicomachus: wtf
<Poster> shatur: After rebooting to 4.4.0-45, you can check to see if you maybe needed the extra modules that may be needed.
<nicomachus> tenX: ?
<shatur> Poster: how??
 * VileGent new to ubuntu, but has been using linux for 20+ years
<Poster> you can try: sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image-extra
<Snowboarder> Ubuntu restricted extras, maybe?
<Poster> if you see 4.4.0-45 and NOT 4.4.0-57, you will want to do "sudo apt-get install -y linux-image-extra-4.4.0-57-generic"
<Poster> Snowboarder: yeah that could be it too ; I suspect there may be missing modules with 4.4.0-57 which are present on 4.4.0-45
<tenX> nicomachus: what drives you to monitor any conversation being possibly off topic?
<nicomachus> tenX: trying to keep this channel on-topic.
<shatur> Poster: output>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/23695143/
<tenX> nicomachus: man
<Poster> shatur: ok that's encouraging, try this: sudo apt-get install -y linux-image-extra-4.4.0-57-generic
<Poster> after that installs, try rebooting to 4.4.0-57
<shatur> Poster: rebooting
<MrSassyPants> Question: I got myself a i7 6700k for christmas. Should I disable hyperthreading?
<shatur_> Poster: now it works \o/
<shatur_> Poster: thanks!!
<sruli> MrSassyPants: what can you possibly gain by disabling it?
<MrSassyPants> sruli, less chances of the scheduler screwing up and putting two jobs on the same (real) cpu while there are still unused (real) cpus
<sruli> MrSassyPants: i never experienced those issues...
<VileGent> MrSassyPants, NO
<MrSassyPants> VILEGENT, WHAT
<VileGent> should you disable hyperthreading NO
<MrSassyPants> Because...
<VileGent> why would you need to
<VileGent> the issue you described was fixed years ago
<MrSassyPants> because you still only have 4 physical cpus
<VileGent> and better to use them all
<Snowboarder> U
<distortedvoice> I have a 380X hooked up through HDMI. I can't get any audio out. I have checked that things are unmuted.
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: do you have the audio device set to HDMI?
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, yes
<nicomachus> ok. which driver are you using?
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, open source
<nicomachus> radeon?
<waltman> tomreyn: I finally got the install to work! Thanks for all your help yesterday!
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, yes
<waltman> The problem turned out to be some bios raid stuff I hadn't cleared out.
<waltman> I'd turned off the bios raid, but it turns out I also had to go into the bios raid config and undo things there as well. Apparently that was confusing the installer, because I did that one thing, reinstalled and this time it booted up!
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicomachus> and paste that link here, please.
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, http://termbin.com/bz0a
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line, add radeon.audio=1 after quiet splash. inside the ""
<nicomachus> then save and close, and run sudo update-grub
<nicomachus> and then reboot.
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, stand by
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, ok, done
<nicomachus> rebooted?
<zartarr2212> Hey guys having issues with OpenGL drivers
<zartarr2212> for steam
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, yes. Still nothing when I select spotify to output to tonga HMDI
<zartarr2212> GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc is not supported error. Update Open GL Drivers when trying to launch dota 2 from steam
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: check /etc/default/grub again to make sure that parameter is still there.
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, it is
<nicomachus> hmmm... ok. checking.
<nicomachus> what's the ubuntu version number and kernel version?
<distortedvoice> Linux Z97 4.4.0-57-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 9 23:50:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<distortedvoice> 16.04
<nicomachus> do you have audio through any other outputs?
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, yes. My I get audio through my headphones
<distortedvoice> realtek
<nicomachus> through aux off the motherboard?
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, correct
<komputer> hello i dont know anything about hacking or other stuff like that i was using ubuntustudio edition and i sold my computer to someone here. i wonder if he lookup to guestsession and look at my firefox browsing data. doest firefox history shown on guest session? my question is this.
<Jojo> hello
<Guest60007> Hi
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: are you opposed to trying the AMDGPU-Pro driver?
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, no
<tonyyarusso> komputer: It doesn't matter whether firefox shows it or not - if they *wanted* to see your history, they could just access to relevant files on the hard drive.
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: may be worth a shot, just to make sure it's a driver issue.
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, how do I check the current driver?
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: sudo lshw -C video
<distortedvoice> oh I found it with lshw -c video
<distortedvoice> amdgpu
<nicomachus> ha
<nicomachus> oh so it is amdgpu?
<Joseph> hello
<distortedvoice> yes
<Joseph> Can anybody chat
<VileGent> define chat
<Joseph> Hello?
<Snowboarder> Sure joseph
<tomreyn> waltman: sweet! glad you were able to work it out. fakeraids are tricky. :/ as is uefi. i wanted to recommend to disable it, but i guess if it works now, that's ok.
<Joseph> I am nine years old and got a raspberry pi 2 for christmas
<DArqueBishop> Ask | Joseph
<DArqueBishop> ....
<DArqueBishop> Damnit.
<DArqueBishop> @ask | Joseph
<DArqueBishop> !ask | Joseph
<ubottu> Joseph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Joseph> What/
<nicomachus> DArqueBishop: !ask. also, language... he just said he was 9.
<DArqueBishop> I'm going to stand in the corner with a dunce cap now.
<Joseph> why
<tomreyn> hi Joseph, and welcome to #ubuntu
<Joseph> Hi temreyn, thanks
<DArqueBishop> Sorry, nicomachus.
<Joseph> sorry tomreyn
<nicomachus> distortedvoice: ok, well that answeres that question. amdgpu doesn't support audio yet. You can use the proprietary AMDGPU-Pro driver to get audio. You MAY be able to switch to the OSS radeon driver, but I'm not really sure.
<VileGent> Joseph, does your pi boot into noobs?
<Joseph> I tried noobs but switched to berryboot
<tomreyn> Joseph: that's fine. ;) do you have a n ubuntu support question?
<Joseph> No
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, ah thank you. I will give the proprietary a shot.
<Joseph> I am duel booting Raspbain and Ubuntu Mate
<tomreyn> Joseph: okay, since this channel is only meant for this one purpose, ubuntu support. you can discuss your xmas present in #ubuntu-offtopic, though
<\9> that's pretty impressive for a 9 year old
<waltman> tomreyn: I think it was only partially disabled before. Now it's more disabled!
<nicomachus> \9: yeaaaaa....
<Joseph> Oh, sorry, just getting started
<nicomachus> Joseph: no problem! you're off to a good start. Try joining the raspberry pi support channel at #raspberrypi
<tomreyn> Joseph: that's alright ;) you'll know next time.
<mmanso> Hi all...
<EriC^^> hi
<Snowboarder> Hi
<tomreyn> buenos tardes mmanso
<mmanso> My company has a ubuntu-based software that is installed in customers using an Acronis Image
<Snowboarder> Ou 5hit
<mmanso> Nowadays we've machines with EFI bios and legacy ones... it's possible to have an image that can support both?
<tomreyn> !language | Snowboarder
<ubottu> Snowboarder: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> mmanso: i think so
<EriC^^> mmanso: not sure what acronis is or what you mean exactly, could you elaborate?
<mmanso> It's something like clonezilla
<Snowboarder> Is it runing via vbox?
<JojoCrazy> I cannot connect to other servers
<JojoCrazy> can someone help
<mmanso> it does an image of a hard drive and allows to restore it.
<JojoCrazy> Please
<nicomachus> !details | JojoCrazy
<ubottu> JojoCrazy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<EriC^^> mmanso: so you want that image to be bootable on uefi and legacy machines?
<VileGent> JojoCrazy, way to little detail to even guess at your issue
<mmanso> EriC^^:  yes, so it can support both boot types... I'm just not getting what I should do to achieve such a thing.
<JojoCrazy> It says you need to be identifyed with servers
<thinky> hello
<thinky> is it possible to install ubuntu in sd card and run from it?
<VileGent> JojoCrazy, what server are you referring to
<nicomachus> !register | JojoCrazy
<ubottu> JojoCrazy: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<JojoCrazy> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with servers
<JojoCrazy> It says this
<Snowboarder> Thinky: yes
<VileGent> JojoCrazy, what ubottu posted above
<EriC^^> mmanso: well, uefi has a list of efi entries, and they point to an efi file that's located on a fat32 efi partition, and the partition table is usually gpt, legacy for it to work with gpt needs a bios-boot partition so grub can be installed there
<thinky> Snowboarder: how is the performance on sd card?
<thinky> i mean full ubuntu desktop not live cd
<VileGent> thinky, slow
<thinky> really?
<thinky> :S
<VileGent> yes
<EriC^^> mmanso: if you create a gpt partition table, and a bios-boot partition and an efi partition, you could install grub-pc (legacy) and have it install itself in the bios-boot partition, and then install the grub-efi-amd64-signed package and have grub-efi install to the efi partition
<thinky> too slow comparing 7200 rpm 2.5 laptop harddrives?
<Snowboarder> Thinky: depends on it s reading and writing speed
<thinky> sandisk 128gb has 90mbps
<sruli> i changed my updates in 10periodic to not do unattended-upgrades, however when there is an update for the "unattended-upgrades" package it asks me if i want to overwrite/keep etc.. are there any consequences outside of unattanded-upgrades if i never update this package?
<mmanso> EriC^^:  I've created a gpt partition scheme, 1 partition with 200mb fat32 for efi, one for swap and one for the root filesystem... Do I need an extra one for the bios-boot?
<thinky> mb/s
<Snowboarder> Y
<VileGent> thinky,  sdcard or ssd
<thinky> sd card VileGent
<VileGent> sd cards like camera cards a) will be very slow and will wear out
<EriC^^> mmanso: still though uefi uses the efi list in its nvram to boot the efi file so a fresh pc wouldn't have ubuntu there, you could try to let grub install with the argument --removable-disk or something like that, and it will install the efi file to <efi partition>/efi/Boot/Bootx64.efi which is the standard path for removable disks
<EriC^^> mmanso: if you can control the process further, i'd have it copy that file to <efi partition>/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi as that's the default path for windows and most uefi is hardcoded to boot that by default
<thinky> https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/sd-cards/extreme-sd-uhs-i
<EriC^^> mmanso: yes you need a 1mb bios-boot partition (hex code ef02)
<mmanso> EriC^^: What I'm trying here is to create a standard image that can boot both situations one it's flashed in one machine or the other.
<thinky> Read Speed: up to 90 MB/s Write Speed: up to 60 MB/s
<EriC^^> mmanso: yup
<VileGent> thinky,  and depending on your usb bus in the computer
<EriC^^> i think it should work, i've no actual experience trying it however
<mmanso> EriC^^:  also, does this only work on x64 machines?
<thinky> it is 2.0
<thinky> usb 2.0
<mmanso> Sorry, x64 ubuntu images
<EriC^^> mmanso: why do you ask?
<VileGent> are you using an external sdcard reader or internal
<EriC^^> i mean you can't install a 32bit image on a 64bit anyways right?
<mmanso> EriC^^:  the base image we're using is ubuntu 12.04 32 bits
<thinky> VileGent: internal i guess?
<mmanso> EriC^^: will I be able to do this on it?
<VileGent> mmanso, efi is 64bit
<thinky> it is infront of my laptop
<EriC^^> mmanso: there is a 32bit efi version
<VileGent> thinky, so you have no idea what the speed of that bus is
<EriC^^> grub-efi-ia32 or something
<thinky> VileGent: how can i find out?
<VileGent> thinky, test it
<EriC^^> mmanso: this is the package grub-efi-ia32
<thinky> hmm
<VileGent> thinky,  lsusb |pastebinit
<mmanso> EriC^^: So, I create the partitions, I install ubuntu in legacy mode (which the installed does by default) and after that I use the grub-efi-ia32 to configure the EFI into the EFI parititon. Something like this?
<tomreyn> mmanso: while the approach EriC^ and you discussed should work fine (for 64-bit systems), have you considered to switch from a disk imaging to a pxe installation method? it can be more efficient, and, moreover, much more flexible.
<VileGent> thinky,  myself i would rather use a standard use key
<VileGent> thinky,  so i take it that your hd has died
<mmanso> tomreyn: our commercial application is distributed to dealers which "flashes" machines with it
<mmanso> it's easy for them to use
<tomreyn> i see
<thinky> VileGent: no it is not died
<thinky> i dont wanna waste space of my ssd
<thinky> it doesnt have enough storage
<EriC^^> mmanso: yeah that's it, also remember the switch to give grub
<mmanso> tomreyn: problem is that nowadays we've different machines with different boot types and the image should handle them
<EriC^^> mmanso: and also maybe copying it to aforementioned windows path
<thinky> i am using dual boot currently and i thought instead of creating partition for ubuntu i could install it in sd card
<distortedvoice> nicomachus, the pro drivers work great. Thanks for your help.
<mmanso> EriC^^: the machine has no windows... these instalations are for single OS (ubuntu)
<EriC^^> mmanso: yes, it's cause when you put the image on a fresh pc it wont have the efi entries in its uefi
<EriC^^> and windows path and efi/boot/bootx64.efi are default hardcoded paths in the uefi
<tomreyn> mmanso: i admit pxe comes with its own set of complexities, your approach is probably better if you are dealing with a diverse (and loosely defined) set off hardware
<mmanso> EriC^^: when I create the image with the disk image packages, it will copy all the partitions and data on it... probably the uefi partiiton will be copied to...
<thinky> brb
<citazen> hi ppl. i just got a used hp 64b win 10 pro. and thinking of wiping it with a linux distro so i can run my wordpress site. and was suggested to look into ubuntu. is that what i should be using and why?
<EriC^^> mmanso: the uefi efi list is in the nvram
<EriC^^> the motherboard
<mmanso> EriC^^: Oh... I though it was on the partition created for it.
<EriC^^> mmanso: i dont mean the efi partition, i mean to add those files *in* the efi partition
<vpeter> Hi, I finaly set up VNC server as I like. But now I have another issue: keyboard in gnome terminal is fine, firefox is fine but konversation IRC client is broken. I can't type quertz - instead I get c.gvn*. Is there any solution for this? Google finds lots of same issues without a fix which would work for me (Ubuntu 16.04.1 + tightvncserver).
<EriC^^> the files are in the partition, the list that points to the files is in the actual pc
<mmanso> EriC^^: It would be nice if some distribuiton had a ISO that deals with all this already :)
<EriC^^> mmanso: the standard iso boots on both uefi and legacy
<EriC^^> you're making a custom one though right?
<mmanso> EriC^^: how can I build mine based on that? :)
<EriC^^> !custom
<EriC^^> there's a factoid but i dont remember :D
<mmanso> EriC^^: the image I make is based on the instalation made on a particular machine (where I did the image)... if my image did what ubuntu default one does to boot and then used the installed software, that would be great.
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ioria> !uck
<Hanumaan> trying to cmake got this error "Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found"
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<EriC^^> mmanso: i don't really know a lot about these kind of stuff, hopefully someone who knows more can steer you in the right direction
<tomreyn> !remaster | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<tomreyn> but you had all of this already
<tomreyn> AKA !customlivecd !remastering
<EriC^^> yeah that factoid has them all though
<VileGent> tomreyn, does that allow you to do iso with all the updates ?
<tomreyn> VileGent: i don't know
<VileGent> tomreyn,  thanks i will look into it ( i have been producing updated iso for fedora for 10+ years)
<tomreyn> VileGent: since "with all the updates" is not a persistent state (it will get outdated after just a few days or even hours), why does it matter?
<tomreyn> VileGent: i'd just stick to point releases and install updates from there.
<tomreyn> VileGent: "point releases" refers to the updates releases of major releases, i.e. 16.04.0 -> 16.04.1 -> 16.04.2 ...
<tomreyn> *updateD
<VileGent> tomreyn, i understand, but updates fix bugs
<sruli> i changed my updates in 10periodic to not do unattended-upgrades, however when there is an update for the "unattended-upgrades" package it asks me if i want to overwrite/keep etc.. are there any consequences outside of unattanded-upgrades if i never update this package?
<tomreyn> VileGent: yes, that's why you should use the latest point release to install, and install updates from the network either during or post installation
<VileGent> and at times it is better to install with all the fixes out of the box so people are not vunerable to the major bug of the month (heartbleed, madcow etc)
<VileGent> sruli, it depends on the package and the reason it was updated
<sruli> VileGent: package is "unattended-upgrades"
<mmanso> EriC^^: thanks a lot for the info... I'll try to find more...
<tomreyn> sruli: why don't you just uninstall the package if you don't want the functionality?
<tomreyn> this would also stop configuration change prompts during upgrades
<sruli> tomreyn: can do that, same question applies, re there any consequences outside of unattanded-upgrades if i remove it?
<tomreyn> sruli: well the consequence is that one of the software on your ocmputer doesn't get updates, including security updates. not a good idea.
<EriC^^> mmanso: no problem buddy
<sruli> tomreyn: i update manually...
<tomreyn> sruli: didn't you say you don't upgrade the packaghe "unattended-upgrades"?
<Two> HU
<Two> HI
<tomreyn> welcome Two AKA Guest74816
<Guest74816> NICK tWO
<Guest74816> OOPSIE
<sruli> tomreyn: thats what i was aking about.. you said to remove and consequence = no updates, i update manually, so the question is this package, apart from what it says on the tin does it have any other functionallity?
<sruli> tomreyn: i update manually = i update all the other sys files..
<sharkshark_> Hey, I'm trying to run a youtube-dl command in terminal, but it says permission denied. How do I solve this? I was told not to run command lines with sudo, since its only for administrative purposes.
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: in which dir are you running it?
<schwarzekatze> Hello, is it normal that Unetbootin takes very long to create a Windows 10 bootable USB stick? It is stuck at 51% with the file "sources/install.wim" for several minutes now.
<EriC^^> schwarzekatze: that's the biggest file in the windows install
<EriC^^> so give it some time i'd say
<schwarzekatze> Oh, okay. Thanks ^^
<EriC^^> schwarzekatze: np
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: my default dir when opening terminal
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: type "pwd"
<schwarzekatze> I'm trying to get a dualboot with Win 10 and Ubuntu 16.04. Hope it will work.
<diskin> how can it be that there is no /var/log/Xorg.0.log file in a system running X?
<VileGent> diskin, yes
<EriC^^> diskin: try starting X from a tty and see if it mentions anything
<diskin> EriC^^, VileGent thanks. it's not on my machine, it's on a client's laptop. I wanted to see parameters of running X, specifically DRI and Accel, but there is no log file.
<citazen> wqhats better for a wordpress server. ubuntu or arch?
<j41> citazen: probably Ubuntu, because it's quicker to setup than arch, but correct me if I'm wrong
<citazen> k speed setup
<cage_raphel> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cage_raphel> !patience
<cage_raphel> !man who
<cage_raphel> !man grep
<citazen> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ioria> cage_raphel, may we help you ?
<cage_raphel> !manman
<VileGent> citazen, whichever you are the most comfortable with
<citazen> Vile i know arch
<VileGent> then use arch
<citazen> so yeah i guess i go with them for server too
<citazen> tyvm
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<LinuxNovice> I have Ubuntu installed along with Mint in my laptop. Dual booting. Now I want to remove Mint. How can I do that?
<LinuxNovice> I want only Ubuntu be shown at the time of boot up.
<LinuxNovice> I think, it is know by the name Grub menu. I am not sure.
<VileGent> LinuxNovice, so edit your grub and remove it
<LinuxNovice> how to do that?
<Przhevalskoye> UbuntuMATE ftw
<VileGent> LinuxNovice, google has those answers i am getting ready to leave so i dont have time to spoonfeed you
<LinuxNovice> also, I want to register my nick in ##linux. How can I do that?
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: pwd   /home/shark
<VileGent> !register | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<LinuxNovice> ok. thanks a lot.
<koxxxsss> hello
<Guest27571> guys, could I get some help with drivers? https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ is this the same as mesa? is it something else? I have an amd hd 7770 with updated mesa drivers using padoka's ppa, however when I run glxgears -info it shows opengl 3.0 instead of 4.5 or at least 4.3
<az> hello, the command tail -f /dev/zero freeze my system. is it normal? I tried this to check
<az> timeout -s SIGKILL 5s tail -f /dev/zero
<nomic> well don't do it az
<az> I was doing some testing. wanted to know if it's a normal or something stupid
<az> "timeout -s SIGKILL 5s tail -f /dev/zero" seems to freeze my machine but other people say it's ok. it's distro specific or it's fine on your devices too? I can not even Ctrl+c , I had to reboot to get out
<babu__> dir
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: are you still around?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> what's up
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: the dir im working at is /home/shark
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: are you able to create files there? try "touch /home/shark/something"
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: worked, created a something.txt file in /home/shark dir
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: paste the error you're getting in youtube-dl in paste.ubuntu.com
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23695868/
<ioria> sharkshark_, ls -l /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: why are you using a manually installed version of youtube-dl ?
<EriC^^> why not the repo version
<sharkshark_> ioria: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1171936 Apr 11  2016 /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<ioria> sharkshark_,  the file it's not executable
<ioria> sharkshark_,   chmod +x
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: I really don't know. Should I uninstall and reinstal from github?
<ioria> sharkshark_, repo ver not working ?
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: install the repo version
<sharkshark_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23695887/ , It doesn't work, says permission denied when trying to execute a command
<EriC^^> !info youtube-dl xenial
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.02.22-1 (xenial), package size 628 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<EriC^^> uninstall the one you have right now, then sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<ioria> sharkshark_,  sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: Ok, i think i did install it that way, but I also added the GUI for simpler usage
<duckhead> hey what is the best room for help with CentOS 7
<ioria> sharkshark_,  chmod +x  requires a file to be applied ... you can't use without a filename
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: try dpkg -l | grep youtube-dl
<EriC^^> duckhead: #centos
<duckhead> hey what is the best room for help with CentOS 7
<duckhead> hey what is the best room for help with CentOS 7?
<duckhead> Forbidden
<duckhead> You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
<duckhead> does anyone know how to fix this?
<distortedvoice> duckhead, chown www-data phpmyadmin
<FinalX> rather check why it can't access that location first instead of blindly chowning files you might regret later
<Guest11445> test
<arthur_> k
<arthur_> Hello
<arthur_> oi
<arthur_> hello
<sharkshark_> EriC^^, ioria: ok, i deleted the previous version, installed from terminal. Trying same command on a single YT song, having more issues: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23695931/
<ikonia> you said this
<shreyasminocha> hey!
<arthur_> i know
<shreyasminocha> I'm new here.
<arthur_> me too
<arthur_> i am learning about linux
<ioria> sharkshark_,  you still using the old version
<shreyasminocha> Me too.
<shreyasminocha> Um, I'm on a vm actually.
<shreyasminocha> 16.10
<arthur_> im using debian right now but i was ubuntu
<ioria> sharkshark_,  ERROR: no write permissions on /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl   , the repo ver should be in /usr/bin not local
<arthur_> for a long time
<shreyasminocha> I just bought a MBP.
<sharkshark_> ioria: ok, lemme try to fix that
<arthur_> cool
<arthur_> congratulation kkkkk
<shreyasminocha> arthur_ How old are you?
<arthur_> 14 years old
<shreyasminocha> Wow, I'm 15.
<shreyasminocha> arthur_ Develop?
<arthur_> a little
<arthur_> basic of c and python
<shreyasminocha> arthur_ which languages are you learning?
<arthur_> python and c
<arthur_> and you?
<shreyasminocha> arthut_ pretty cool, I'm currently developing an application in node.js
<shreyasminocha> arthur_ js, c++ and some basic python
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arthur_> sorry my english isnt verry good
<shreyasminocha> sorry
<arthur_> i live in brazil
<shreyasminocha> let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arthur_> ok
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: try "which youtube-dl"
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: I am probably just horrible at this, but still get the same error https://paste.ubuntu.com/23695961/
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: try dpkg -l | grep youtube-dl
<EriC^^> anything listed there?
<sharkshark_> ioria:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23695961/
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: shark@shark-Latitude-E6410:~$ dpkg -l | grep youtube-dl ii  youtube-dl                                      2016.06.25-2                                all          downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: ok, try sudo mv /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl{,.youtube-dl.backup}
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: the older version is still there being used
<ioria> sharkshark_,  you need to remove the manually installed version
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: sudo mv /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl{,.youtube-dl.backup}    nothing happened
<sharkshark_> ioria: well i did remove and purge, still there. Any other methods of removing it ?
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: that means it worked
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: you have to remove it the way you installed it
<EriC^^> probably "make uninstall" from the extracted tarball path
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: anyways try sudo apt-get install --reinstall youtube-dl
<EriC^^> it should use the repo version youtube-dl now ("which youtube-dl" will tell you what executable its using)
<sharkshark_> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23695996/
<ioria> sharkshark_,  if you installed from github with a script, check it for a unistall target
<nomius> Hi
<shreyasminocha> hey
<shreyasminocha> What are the regulations out here?
<sharkshark_> ioria: well I lack knowledge to have installed it in some fancy way, probably used something like   sudo curl -L https://yt-dl.org/downloads/latest/youtube-dl -o /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<nomius> I'm installing rsyslog to "forward" logs to another server that accept syslog format... When I install rsyslog it installs by default the file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf which creates the logs (besides the journal)... Is it there a way to tell apt/apt-get "hey, don't create this file"?
<ioria> sharkshark_,  not sure could work that method
<odroid> How do I change my nickname?
<terrible> hello someone can help me with plexmediaserver service??
<EriC^^> /nick newnick
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: if that's all you ran then the sudo mv command should suffice
<EriC^^> it renamed the binary to /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl.backup
<sharkshark_> EriC^^, ioria: well I don't really remember how i installed it, must have been a simple method since im not that experienced in linux
<ioria> sharkshark_,  move away that file from /usr/bin/local  and install  with apt-get install
<odroid-c2> Mate 16.04 - How did I determine the path for the webserver that got installed / configured with the installation of odoo comunity ver10?
<sharkshark_> EriC^^, ioria: ok i managed to get it to /usr/bin/youtube-dl
<zodiac19> had dual boot settup from 2 hard drives, one windows, one kubuntu, grub installed to dualboot. I removed the linux drive to replace it with a 1tb hard drive and tried to boot up windows to which i get put into grub rescue mode, i wish to enter windows and partion my new hard drive so i can transfer my kubuntu files onto one of the two partions, any ideas?
<ioria> ok
<odroid-c2> To access the odoo server I enter localhost:8069 in the address bar of my browser
<sharkshark_> EriC^^, ioria: now i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23696049/
<suudy> Can anyone point me to an IRC channel to discuss 802.3 layer 2 stuff?
<ioria> sharkshark_,  call it with /usr/bin/youtube-dl
<EriC^^> zodiac19: boot a live usb
<zodiac19> guess i need to settup a usb
<EriC^^> sharkshark_: type "type -a youtube-dl"
<EriC^^> zodiac19: yeah
<EriC^^> !usb | zodiac19
<ubottu> zodiac19: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<odroid-c2> Can anyone help me - ate 16.04 - How did I determine the path for the webserver that got installed / configured with the installation of odoo comunity ver10?
<odroid-c2> To access the odoo server I enter localhost:8069 in the address bar of my browser
<odroid-c2> I would like to host a site in addition to odoo on my server?
<nomius> Any ideas?
<sharkshark_> EriC^^, ioria: alright, it seems to be working
<sharkshark_> EriC^^, ioria: thank you linux wizzards, i promise to learn this magic so there's less people with stupid questions
<Skeet> Can someone help with botched ubuntu packages. My whole system seems to be broken/ won't boot to desktop only terminal
<ikonia> Skeet: what happened
<Skeet> ikonia: tried updating the other day, wasnt paying attention/ half asleep and ever since then I've been fighting a battle through terminal commands trying to get grub back to normal, got it fixed now I cant boot in desktop so I am currently booting from live ubuntu usb
<ikonia> Skeet: what actually happened though, something must have happened for it to break
<Skeet> it looks like my ubuntu is mixed with kali honestly however I dont have kali
<ikonia> that doesn't just happen
<ikonia> you must have done something, like try to add kali repos packages for example
<Skeet> can you help recover my system?
<ikonia> Skeet: what actually happened
<ikonia> Skeet: you need to explain what's happened
<ikonia> lets be honest, kali packages don't just magically appear, so why don't you tell us what you did
<Skeet> ubuntu notified me of updates, i updated, it said something about grub update i chose yes, i rebooted and my dualboot grub menu was effed. I fixed it through boot-repair and tried loading ubuntu. goes to loging screen and says gnome session unsupported error then goes to terminal
<Skeet> i once had kali on this laptop a very long time ago but wiped and put ubuntu in its place
<ikonia> Skeet: so where did the kali packages come from
<Skeet> when i looked at my repo it had ppa: katoolin kali as two listed
<ikonia> Skeet: so you added a ppa
<Skeet> yes
<ikonia> so why didn't you just just say that
<Skeet> a long time ago, but i thought i uninstalled them
<ikonia> "I've added a PPA and now I have package conclifcts"
<Skeet> sorry, just have a headache trying to fix this
<ikonia> you need to be far more honest
<ikonia> you know what you've done but you make it sound like a simple update broke things
<ikonia> when the reality is you've added PPA's
<Skeet> so how do I go about fixing this
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<Skeet> i cant boot in my desktop. it goes straight to terminal.
<ikonia> Skeet: ok, so X is failing to start, you need to read the X org log to see why it's failing to start
<Skeet> how do I do that?
<ikonia> open it in a text file and read it for errors and warnings
<lubit> ciao
<Skeet> here is my xor.log from my var/log/ dir    http://paste.ubuntu.com/23696235/
<ikonia> Skeet: I don't need to see it
<ikonia> Skeet: I need you to look at the errors and warnings to understand why it's not starting
<ioria> Skeet, and btw you're running wily, (or a 4.2 kern) not supported anymore
<Skeet> I would love to update but I'm having some troubles trying to understand why it's not loading. I dont see errors but I see a bunch of warnings
<AndChat366225> Hi folks.  I am trying to do aow
<ioria> Skeet, login loop or what ?
<AndChat366225> I am trying to do aow level formatting with dd U random for my partition but I get input output error.  How can I fix this?
<Skeet> ioria: just boots to terminal instead of desktop
<ioria> Skeet,  cat /etc/issue
<Skeet> Kali GNU/Linux Rolling \n \l
<ikonia> so it's kali then
<ikonia> not ubuntu
<ioria> Skeet,  you removed splash from grub file
<ioria> Skeet,   Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-42-generic root=UUID=a514717e-c1fd-4a38-84e3-1cb52ff32e95 ro quiet
<Skeet> how can I change that?
<ioria> Skeet,  cat /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> this is kali
<ikonia> this is not for this channel
<ioria> oh...
<ioria> Skeet,  sy
<Skeet> it is ubuntu...it has ppa repo from kali
<ioria> worse then ever
<ikonia> ppa doesn't change the release
<Skeet> Current Operating System: Linux DV6-CPTSKEET 4.2.0-42-generic #49~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 29 20:22:11 UTC 2016 x86_64
<ikonia> yet lsb_release disagrees
<ikonia> Skeet: just re-install
<Skeet> I would if i can retrieve my files from my desktop.
<ikonia> cp /home/$username/Desktop
<Skeet> root@ubuntu:/# lsb_release No LSB modules are available.
<ikonia> Skeet: this all looks very dodgy
<ikonia> root is the username - thats not ubuntu
<ikonia> your kernel shows a username different thatn "ubuntu" yet PS1 is set to "ubuntu"
<Skeet> why do you believe I came to this irc channel
<Skeet> this is why I am having issues
<ikonia> Skeet: backup your files and re-install
<Skeet> can you help me gain access to the desktop on my /dev/sda5 then so I can retreive my files and put them on an external usb?
<ikonia> Skeet: you don't need /dev/sda5
<ikonia> if it's booting into the command prompt, you can access it from /home/$username/Desktop
<Guy1524> hey guys, I got a second monitor for christmas which I put to the left of my main monitor, the problem is that when fullscreen windows open in my secondary monitor, I am unable to move them to my primary monitor
<Guy1524> what do I do?
<maeple> which de/wm? can you try moving the window when it's not fullscreen?
<Guy1524> maeple: Just default Ubuntu (Unity).  Yes, I am able to move the window when it is not fullscreen
<maeple> hm
<maeple> well, then there's nothing wrong with the dual monitor setup at least
<Guy1524> ik
<Guy1524> but how do I move the fullscreen window?
<maeple> can you try picking it up / moving it using the multi monitor display on the right hand side?
<Guy1524> what are you talking about
<Guy1524> well I figured out a workaround
<Guy1524> if I enable workspaces
<ioria> Guy1524, i recall something like 'Put' option in compiz , can't help more then that
<Guy1524> I can do SUPER + S and drag it over
<ioria> *than
<Guy1524> i guess Ill use that for now if there isn't a better way
<maeple> perhaps there is, but I don use unity.
<Krenair> Hi, I have a new Dell Inspiron 15 7000 laptop
<Krenair> it has a problem with sound when running ubuntu. it's fine with windows
<Krenair> it started off with sound working correctly, then after some use it stopped
<Krenair> after rebooting it no longer even recognises the sound devices
<Krenair> this is with ubuntu trusty
<Krenair> I think the issue would be somewhere with pulseaudio, alsa, or the drivers
<Krenair> in the sound settings it just has "Dummy Output" now
<smaudet> still having problems with pulseaudio huh...
<tomreyn> !sound | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ioria> Krenair, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Krenair> I hear nothing ioria
<Krenair> aplay -l says no soundcards found
<ioria> Krenair, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Krenair> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<Krenair>  /proc/asound doesn't exist..
<ioria> Krenair, cat /etc/issue
<Krenair> ioria, Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<Krenair> smaudet, still? I don't think I've come here for help with this one
<ioria> Krenair, cat /proc/asound/cards   again, please
<Krenair> alex@alex-laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Krenair> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<ioria> Krenair, something wrong... in the worst case you would have 'no sound cards'
<ioria> Krenair, lspci | grep -i audio
<Krenair> there's nothing returned
<ioria> Krenair, uname -r
<Krenair> 4.4.0-57-generic
<ioria> Krenair, your sound card is dead ?
<Krenair> it was working with windows
<ioria> Krenair, ok, so can you paste     lspci
<Krenair> shall I go and try it again, and also with the ubuntu live media?
<Krenair> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23696476/
<ioria> Krenair,  no sound card
<ioria> Krenair, sudo lshw -C Multimedia
<Krenair> ioria, that did say "PCI (sysfs)" briefly but then removed that from the terminal again
<ioria> Krenair, check in windows
<Krenair> okay. I'll reboot to windows, check there, get the name of the device, and also check the ubuntu live media for the outputs of these commands there. then I'll come back here
<Krenair> (my bouncer will stay online)
<ioria> Krenair, ok
<General_Failure> /set/theme fear2
<daedeloth> quick question: I have a dual boot with windows 10 running on my ssd, and I have a 3tb spare disk for data
<daedeloth> I was planning to format 2tb in ext4 and 1tb in ntfs
<daedeloth> but perhaps that's silly and I should just mount ntfs?
<BluesKaj> daedeloth, yes use one or the other , but not both
<OerHeks> well, you cán ..
<daedeloth> well the data doesn't really have to be shared and 3tb is way more than I'm planning to use
<daedeloth> can windows properly mount ext4 already?
<OerHeks> it can, with a tool, but i would not trust writing.
<daedeloth> and linux with ntfs?
<OerHeks> ntfs is standard available.
<daedeloth> I feel like I just should go for the 2 partition solution
<OerHeks> exfat needs some tools too, fuse
<daedeloth> so you would go for 3tb ntfs partition?
<OerHeks> for interchange, yes
<BluesKaj> to access ext in windows you'll need ext2fs
<daedeloth> hm I'm still going to go for 2tb ext4 - 1tb ntfs, I can resize if required and I'm on linux most of the time
<daedeloth> also I have no idea what i'm going to do with 2tb anyway
<OerHeks> heh, 1 tb ext4, 1 tb ntfs, and some free space to backup your ssd now.
<daedeloth> backup ssd is not a bad idea
<daedeloth> can I do that?
<OerHeks> sure, 'disks' can backup and restore partitions and whole disks.
<OerHeks> or manually dd
<FishPencil> In this guide http://help.ovh.com/Ipv4Ipv6#link9 why is the interfaces IPv6 address different than the ipconfig results
<Keo-w> so when doing a releae upgrade
<Keo-w> not to auto remove packages?
<kk4ewt> if you dont remove packages how is it going to upgrade
<Keo-w> basically trying to upgrade from 12 to 14 and i get what bulletxt is getting where it wants to remove my mail server =\ https://bugzilla.zimbra.com/show_bug.cgi?id=107149#c4
<ubottu> bugzilla.zimbra.com bug 107149 in Install & Upgrade "upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 will remove all zimbra packages" [Normal,In_progress]
<Keo-w> kk4ewt: if you look at Jorge de la Cruz logs his doesn't remove his zimbra packages not sure what the difference is
<MonkeyDust> Keo-w  make a backup, first
<Keo-w> i have a snapshot already, i went through it all just to try and my zimbra mail server was removed
<Keo-w> thats why i'm back with the reverted snapshot looking for ideas
<gp> anyone happen to have a brother ql-1060n working with cups on ubuntu?
<Krenair> update on my sound issue:
<Krenair> I checked windows
<Krenair> it doesn't work. Last time I checked it was just when Ubuntu originally started having temporary issues, and I probably didn't run it long enough to see the same thing
<Krenair> given that both ubuntu (installed and live media) and windows both don't work with it, I guess there's a hardware issue
<Krenair> thanks for your help ioria
<designbybeck> Upgraded 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS ....now to install stuff I have to have a UbuntuONE account? I thought That went away? I haven't been asked anything about needing UbuntuOne on my clean 16.04 Laptop install?...... You can't install Snaps without it?
<designbybeck> ls
<tomreyn> gp: i havbe not checked whether there are ppd's provided by the linuxprinting.org DB, but therte seems to be a vendor driver: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=ql1060neus&os=130
<aruns> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 on a Dell Latitude E5400.
<aruns> I can connect to the router downstairs, but not to the booster on the first floor.
<aruns> The wi-fi extender is using a 2GHZ radio frequency.
<aruns> Maybe my laptop is not compatible with this frequency?
<Krenair> bah
<Krenair> rebooted and it sees sound devices again
<aruns> It is using the Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100 NIC.
<designbybeck> You have to have UbuntuOne for SNAP install on 16.04??????
<OerHeks> designbybeck, never noticed that.
<tomreyn> gp: there's a PPD embedded in the 'cupswrapper' script in the driver you can download from the above location
<designbybeck> OerHeks: On my this 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade...it uninstalled Hexchat, so I was going to try to install it again and it was trying to get me to sign into  it
<designbybeck> OerHeks: Trying to get me to install UbuntuOne to install Snaps? http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=110529
<tomreyn> just use the hexchat apt packages instead
<OerHeks> designbybeck, again, never noticed this ...
<OerHeks> but i would install snaps via terminal usually
<OerHeks> designbybeck, oh, i see now, softwarecenter does this.
<designbybeck> Hmmm
<codygman> I'm ssh'd into my desktop whose usb ports apparently went to sleep after it suspended, how can I wake them up?
<designbybeck> But I don't think this happened on my clean 16.04 install on my laptop. I never used a UbuntuOne account for anything with that laptop, just this upgrade
<gp> tomreyn: thanks for the link. I had tried that driver but the ppd doesn't seem to work. the cups error log complain about a missing filter. when I read through source files in the tarfile download i didn't see anything referencing the filter so I am not sure where it comes from
<gp> tomreyn: i'll give installing all of their linux downloads a shot and see if that fixes the problem
<codygman> Perhaps my hdmi just won't output to my screen and that's why it's not coming on after suspend
<yangm97> I just installed ubuntu with a minimal set of packages (and zfs root <3). Now I get to choose which display manager, window manager, etc. I'm going to run steam games (from in-home stream), kodi and also would like to display just dance now eventually (requires a browser with flash).
<yangm97> Should I try wayland, mir or stick with x11? can I use a lightweight wm like i3wm or something else? Don't want to go out and install the whole ubuntu-desktop package.
<TomEos5D2> hello - does anybody know how to easily set cpu governor to performance and have the computer remember that setting during restarts?
<ecksit> heya - for some reason when my 14.04 server is running unattended upgrades, it is ignoring the verbosity level that i've set in the apt conf files. i've run the command via strace and it's definitely reading them in, just not following it.
<MonkeyDust> TomEos5D2  plenty howtos online, here's one http://askubuntu.com/questions/318780/how-to-set-cpufreq-governor-to-performance
<MonkeyDust> TomEos5D2  ignore that link, it's not clear
<Apra_> Hey...I am running Linux 64-bit on my vb...when I try to install mongodb I get this
<MonkeyDust> Apra_  which Linux distro?
<Apra_> http://imgur.com/a/G4aDf
<TomEos5D2> i dont want to set it but set and keep it forever
<TomEos5D2> every reboot gives me the powersave again what I dont like
<OerHeks> !info mongodb
<ubottu> mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.11-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 7 kB, installed size 46 kB (Only available for hurd-any; amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; armhf; arm64; ppc64el)
<OerHeks> universe ..
<Apra_> MonkeyDust: ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<Frigid_Cryotank> I've been asked to install Ubuntu onto (into?) an Intel Joule 570x board.  I've downloaded a Ubuntu image ... and now it wants me to use Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator to get the image onto a SDHC card.
<tomreyn> ecksit: you can run this for debugging: sudo unattended-upgrade --debug --dry-run
<snowcatman> i have ubuntu 16.04 need to reinstall linux-headers-4.4.0-53 idk how to do that. help
<Frigid_Cryotank> I have two tools that let me scribble binary files to sdhc.  rufus under Windows... and dd under a different release of Linux.
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: What is the issue as -57 is the current kernel version ?
<snowcatman> will not upgrade
<tomreyn> ecksit: see also apt.conf(5) for debugging options
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Out of disk space is often seen here . Pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ; dpkg -l | grep linix- ' and let's see what we can do to find the fault .
<sarek> Anyone know the appropriate free node channel to find help with postfix?
<ecksit> thanks @tomreyn but neither of those have told me why it's not using the values i've defined :(
<ecksit> at every step i've debugged it, it's got the wrong verbosity that doesn't match the configuration.
<sruli> how can i print "time" only part with stat command?
<ecksit> @sruli, `stat --format <char>`. see `man stat` for the options.
<snowcatman> " sudo apt-get upgrade " gets error the package linux-headers-4.4.0-53 needs to be reinstalled, but cant find an archive for it. " pastebin command not found
<sruli> ecksit: been going over the man stat for last 10 minutes, cant find a way to output time only...
<ecksit> `stat --format '%z' filename` works for me
<Apra_> This is the msg I get when I try to install mongodb :http://imgur.com/a/G4aDf
<Bashing-om> !Pastbinit | snowcatman
<ecksit> @sruli, there are loads of formats and options for time - that is just one example
<snowcatman> i dont think i can install pastbin. will try again
<sruli> ecksit: that command gives full date + time + timezone, i want only time H-M-S
<ecksit> you'll need to check the docs for your required format but it's definitely possible
<OerHeks> Apra_, is this the live iso? run sudo apt-get update first for fresh lists.
<ecksit> you could also pair it with `awk` to reformat it however you need it if it's not already supported
<Apra_> OerHeks: Yes its a live iso
<snowcatman> pastebin.com/dHGW9Tj9
<sruli> ecksit: i am using 5 instances of sed + tail to get what i need at the moment.. trying to shorten it "stat -c %y Filename | | sed 's/\..*//; s/-//g; s/\://; s/ //g; s/\:/./' | tail -c 8"
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: To use the pastbinit, will have to install the tool . In this case may not be able to install anything . ther is termbin we can use . sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 . Will work for us .
<ecksit> wow, that's a lot!
<ecksit> two seconds
<snowcatman> ok, working on it
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: K; sorta mistified by " but I can't find an archive for it." . But we will work at it to find what is not going on here .
<Apra_> OerHeks: I ran the command you told
<user_____> test
<snowcatman> thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: We start with what ' sudo apt update ' ^^ relates .
<ecksit> @sruli, `stat -c %y /etc/cron.daily | awk -F. '{print $1}' | awk '{print $2}'` is slightly more reable
<ecksit> readable* even
<Ubuntu1216> Hi guys im looking for assistance will wireless drivers. please let me explain...
<Ubuntu1216> usb wifi is using module r8712u. lsmod confirms its loaded. problem is its not connecting
<[MAU]LusTiger> not really able to help you but:
<[MAU]LusTiger> I've HEARD that linux mint has other (better) Wifi-Module support
<Ubuntu1216> now if i either unplug and replug device in it connects or if i sudo modprobe -r r8712u then sudo modprobe r8712u the device connects.
<[MAU]LusTiger> and i've HEARD that linux mint is place 1, ubuntu is 2, according to distrowatch
<Ubuntu1216> im confused to why this is happening
<Ubuntu1216> ive also tried putting the modules in /etc/modules but that seems kind of pointless as ubuntu loads it by default
<sruli> ecksit: thanks, still need to pipe to another 2 instances of sed to get desired format "0145.23"
<snowcatman> pastebin/r2QDBQGy
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: I get " Your search - pastebin/r2QDBQGy - did not match any documents. : try again ??
<snowcatman> i get same thing
<anli> I seem to not be able to change the number of desktops, using gnome-session-flashback
<gp> unfortunately I haven't been able to get the brother vendor supplied drivers working for the ql-1060n. they install the printer by default for usb but this one is networked =/
<anli> I can set it, but it will be reset
<gp> anyone ever been able to use a windows printer server ipp queue as a printer and been able to print with cups?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: I got it . " pastebin.com " anyway yakkety with " 1194 packages can be upgraded. " what gives here ? That is an unreal number !
<snowcatman> yes i think so too
<ogonotron> hi
<snowcatman> i dont know a hole lot about linux ubuntu. its way i came for help
<Bashing-om> !tab | snowcatman
<ubottu> snowcatman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ogonotron> hey guys, I have a weird bug with keyboard shortcuts on gnome
<ogonotron> alt tab changes windows but how do I do this for the same application?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Is this a fresh install .. with 1194 pending upgrades not likely - else what are you upgrading from ? .. this to have an idea of how to proceed here .
<anli> Can I have nautilus opened when I press super+E in gnome?
<IamKrilcov> where can i find a good resource for hardening my desktop 16.04?
<gebruiker> anli: probably yes, you have to setup keyboard shortcuts. most Desktop Environments and / or Window Managers have it. I would suggest you to ask in #gnome to be sure
<gebruiker> anli: also state which version of gnome you are using and the ubuntu version
<snowcatman> upgrading from 16.04 to latest. your right not a fresh install. this is my plex media center. plex.tv
<tomreyn> snowcatman: is this a linux distribution based on ubuntu?
<gebruiker> IamKrilcov: ubuntu wiki
<snowcatman> it is ubuntu
<tomreyn> snowcatman: show the output of: sudo apt-get update  2>&1 | pastebinit; sudo apt-cache policy 2>&1 | pastebinit
<snowcatman> ok working on it
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: oh you were already helping him, i didnt notice, sorry.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: snowcatman Hard row to hoe here , we can try .
<tomreyn> snowcatman: the above commands will error out unless you have the "pastebinit" software (package) installed
<IamKrilcov> how do I register my nick?
<snowcatman> it will not install
<tomreyn> !register | IamKrilcov
<ubottu> IamKrilcov: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> snowcatman: you will need to be more verbose than that
<snowcatman> i am not able to install anything at this point
<tomreyn> what does this return: echo 'Hello world' | pastebinit
<tomreyn> snowcatman: ^
<snowcatman> i am working from 2 pc's it will take me a little bit to give you a answere...    command not found
<ogonotron> guys wtf? I just installed ubuntu gnome today and getting loads of crashes
<ogonotron> and some functionality just not working
<ogonotron> is this the norm for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> snowcatman: ehco 'Hello world' | nc termbin.com 9999
<anli> I made a mistake, cannot sudo any longer, was replacing secure paths with /
<aurigae> I just opened a 2004 barolo in your and the devs honor
<anli> I thought it was recursive
<snowcatman> termbin/K9gz
<anli> Can I reset the suoders file?
<snowcatman> ok think i am starting to feel a pit releaved something worked. smiles
<sruli> anli: can you "sudo su" ?
<anli> Ah, I did pkexec visudo
<snowcatman> ok next step please
<Antares> http://rexant.org.ru/Sektor_Gaza.torrent
<anli> I managed to edit the sudoers file, nice, now, I tried to add a line like anders  ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL with no apparent effect
<anli> I am still prompted for password when I run sudo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anli, sudo should have a password
<ogonotron> can anyone here me?
<anli> ok, but I do not want it to have one
<kahrn> yup
<dachy> Hey guys, I'm looking at some tutorials on setting up ubuntu as a router, using iptables, and am wondering what the difference between these commands are:  iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT and  iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, no
<sruli> anli: is it not safe to have sudo without password, however you might need to logout and log back in for that change to have effect
<ogonotron> k, well this gnome desktop is scaring me
<ogonotron> it doesn't do what I tell it to do
<anli> ok, I do not select linux for it safety at the moment
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, oh ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how so ?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: termbin.com/K9gz gives a 404 error . Not able to termbin to this time . try again . we must have a means to see the results of commands .
<kk4ewt> sruli, man iptables but iirc -j log
<aurigae> ogonotron, you might feel more comfortable with xfce
<SebthreeBQM10HD> XFCE uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> GNOME Nice :)
<ogonotron> keyboard shortcuts for starters, switch between windows of an applications does not work http://pasteboard.co/1uZSVtDvA.png
<sruli> dachy: -P = policy. -A = rule,
<kahrn> ogonotron: once gnome 3 has the right extensions it is good
<dachy> sruli: explain it to me like i am 5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, kahrn by default it's good
<ogonotron> I come from cinnamon, it's not the ui that's the problem, its the fact that it is broken
<SebthreeBQM10HD> broken how ?
<sruli> dachy: pay me! ;-)
<ogonotron> well keyboard shortcuts dont work as they should
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cinnamon is based on gnome 3 as well
<sruli> dachy:  the policy applies to all interfaces the rule adds an exeption
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, don't use keyboard shorcuts
<snowcatman> http://termbin/K9gz
<kahrn> SebthreeBQM10HD: I hate gnome by default. Takes ~10-15 extensions to make it "how i want". just my opinion :)
<dachy> sruli: heh. well, yes/no question, is the first command, with the policy, ok to use? this router will be directly connected to internet and i am afraid of this being abused
<dachy> sruli: i've no idea of iptables tho, and no way to know if its ok or not :/
<ogonotron> so you see my screenshot http://pasteboard.co/1uZSVtDvA.png. If I have say two nautilus windows open and I press crtl and tab then it should switch between them?
<snowcatman> brb trying again
<sruli> dachy: in your case i might suggest "iptables -P FORWARD REJECT" to deny all traffic, and "iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT" to add a rule to specifically allow this interface to forward
<sruli> dachy: make sure you have local access to the machine before playing with iptables policies and rules in case you get yourself locked out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, you move around with the mouse mostly in GNOME I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or touch screen
<dachy> sruli: yeah i have local access :)   i will set it up with the second way then :)
<dachy> sruli: i prefer to be restrictive more than permissive when i dont know for sure, which is kinda why i was wondering about the first command
<dachy> sruli: thanks for the sanity check
<ogonotron> ok so it's just me that thinks it not acceptable for keyboard shortcuts to simply not work as they are intended?
<sruli> dachy: the way you originaly posted, you dont need the rule (-A forward) as the policy is already set to allow all... if you want to limit access you have to start with a policy to first deny all
<sruli> dachy: dont forget to add a rule to allow established and related
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, there are keyboard short cuts too, but I don't use
<ogonotron> yeah but they should work right?
<snowcatman> http://termbin.com/1nqy ok it works now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, I guess if they are the GNOME ones
<dachy> sruli: well, i used  ufw to set deny all on the incoming for the external interface... bit unsure how well this works with iptables commands directly :/
<sruli> dachy: i never used ufw, i dont know if it will work well together with iptables.. maybe someone else can answer that
<dachy> sruli: how would one verify that the firewall/external side is set up ok?
<sruli> ogonotron: what is the issue exactly? no shortcuts work or only some?
<ogonotron> http://pasteboard.co/1uZSVtDvA.png look at this pls
<sol2017> hi
<sruli> ogonotron: and? what is the issue
<ogonotron> ok 3 different closely related keyboard shortcuts: switch windows - switch applications - switch windows of an application
<ogonotron> but they ALL just switch windows
<ogonotron> they all do the exact same thing
<sruli> dachy: i would have a clue how to answer that.. learn how to be a pen tester.. after you finished your setup paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and see if someone wnats to have a look and comment
<ogonotron> so if I open say 2 firefox windows and i press ctrl + tab it should only switch between firefox instances rigth?
<ogonotron> not all my other windows / apps too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not on gnoem or firefoxnow
<sruli> ogonotron: let me fire up a gnome vm.. few minutes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, I think one keyboard shortcut in gnome is to go through everything that's open all programs
<ogonotron> dude it has nothing to do with firefox, thats just an example of a window
<dachy> sruli: much appreciated, thanks a lot!
<ogonotron> but you see the screenshot right? 3 different commands not one
<snowcatman> http://termbin.com/n09d
<ogonotron> it's like driving a car and i change gear but everytime it only goes into reverse
<ogonotron> stick shift
<sruli> ogonotron: "change gear" is the correct term ;-)
<ogonotron> i like the look of gnome but it seems broken to me
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: This is a busy channel, if you do not use nicks to address  then your entry will be lost in the traffic .
<ogonotron> sorry to sound like an ass but running Linux mint cinnamon im used to things just working
<incognito-dg> I'm running gnome in 14.04 and all the applets on the right hand disappeared in cluding web connection indicator, volume, time, date, user, and the gear like power off symbol. How can I get them back. I tried several commands I found online, but didn't work. One of them made my whole gnome panel disappear.
<ogonotron> and im no noob with linux, just new to gnome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, Cinnamon will work in any distro that supports it :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or should
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, Mint is mostly pointless now, afer they dropped codecs by default I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, screenshot link again so I can go on,  can't easilly scroll up on this tablet
<ogonotron> seb you dont seem to understand the context of my issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in this set up
<snowcatman> sorry Bashing-om, working on my skills still
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, it's about what keyboard short cuts do or not
<ogonotron> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, I am Ubuntu tablet, so Unity 8 as well,  no clickable links in  IRC chat, but can copy and paste
<ogonotron> well a few other things but one issue at a time
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Doing good, It is all a process of learning . OK. we have a working termbin relay . Next up is to look at your sources . Pastebin : ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' and ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, so if you want me to see image,  put link again, can't scroll up that easilly
<ogonotron> http://pasteboard.co/1uZSVtDvA.png
<ogonotron> take a look pls, I'll brb in 5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, yes what it says there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, there's like activites with programs open,  there will be a shortcut to go    through
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think
<snowcatman> command pastebin not found
<OerHeks> for unity it is not logical to have 2 instances of 1 application open. alt tab changes application, not application-instance
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogonotron, just play with shortcuts and see what do, can also change to own
<snowcatman> Bashing-om command pastebin not found
<SebthreeBQM10HD> OerHeks, no no he's using GNOME 3
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999 ' should be priductive :)
<Bashing-om> productive*
<snowcatman> ok
<sruli> ogonotron: for me the it works fine, however CTRL+TAB shows applications + windows of current application
<ogonotron> but ctrl tab should only show the same app only
<ogonotron> not other apps
<snowcatman> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/ohjf
<FishPencil> How can I find my IPv6 gateway?
<sruli> ogonotron: it doesnt specify "this app" hoever, although it shows a preview of the rest of the apps (like ALT+TAB) it only allows switching of the current app
<johnflux> Hi all.
<johnflux> I can't boot up - the screen is black
<johnflux> I have an nvidia gtx 980ti.    I /think/ the problem is to do with secureboot
<sruli> johnflux: at which point does it turn black?
<ogonotron> ok im gonna try a reboot brb
<johnflux> sruli: I see the ubuntu logo, and then it turns black when X launches
<sruli> johnflux: did you try setting nomodset in grub?
<johnflux> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log I get:     xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<johnflux> sruli: nomodeset  you mean, right?   yes.  I get the above error when I do^^
<sruli> johnflux: did you try disbaling secureboot? although i would think its more eufi than secure boot related
<gp> tomreyn: looks like the problem with the brother supplied files is they install 32bit executables that can't run on a 64bit host. took me a long time to track down the actual cause of the random error messages... trying to throw together a 32bit docker container to see if the drivers actually work
<johnflux> sruli: i'm not sure i can disable fastboot
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Some small problems - in the future - with your sources.list file, We can work with it as is for now . Next is ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<gp> source code comes with no instructions so if the 32bit version works I guess I can try to figure out the source and compile it myself
<sruli> johnflux: i was refering to "secureboot" not "fastboot"
<ogonotron> ok no luck lol
<ogonotron> anyone wanna here about my other bug?
<sruli> ogonotron: lets hear it
<ogonotron> on the "dash" bar (i think its called)
<ogonotron> middle click to open a new app instance right?
<ogonotron> left vertical bar
<johnflux> sruli: sorry, I meant that.  The "Secure Boot state" option in the bios is grayed out
<sruli> johnflux: that means its disbaled, i guess if its disabled you are nbooting in legacy mode?
<sruli> ogonotron: you mean clicking on "activities" ?
<ogonotron> yeah
<ogonotron> favourites
<sruli> ogonotron: for me it wirks with middle andleft click
<ogonotron> if i middle click firefox icon it makes a new ff right?
<ogonotron> yes but left click selects already open, middle opens new
<johnflux> sruli: no, it's grayed out but enabled.
<sruli> ogonotron: correct
<ogonotron> well just wasnt working for nautilus is all
<sruli> johnflux: how can that be? who is forcing you to use secureboot? what pc is this?
<ogonotron> it was crashing, making a bug report
<snowcatman> Bashing-om connot open no such directory or file it says try using netcat
<sruli> ogonotron: works for me.. can you find anything in the details of the bug report?
<johnflux> sruli: it's an ASUS motherboard
<ogonotron> how do i see old reports?
<sruli> johnflux: model?
<sruli> ogonotron: dont know, try it again and get new one
<sruli> johnflux: is it a custom build or a branded PC?
<johnflux> sruli: custom build
<sruli> johnflux: motherboard model
<johnflux> sruli: okay, I tried deleting all the secure boot keys, which seems to let me disable it:  http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2225322/asus-uefi-boot-utility-secure-boot.html
<johnflux> sruli: I forget the motherboard name, and it doesn't tell me :-)
<ogonotron> all it says is: GtkListBox with a model will ignore sort and filter functions
<ogonotron> int he logs, it sotpped generating a report
<sruli> johnflux: now that you managed to disable it can you boot?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Try again .. works for me : http://termbin.com/u1aq , is my result .
<ogonotron> doesnt matter
#ubuntu 2016-12-28
<johnflux> sruli: hmm, I still get the black screen
<johnflux> sruli: but this time there's no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<johnflux> sruli: how strange.  According to that log, the nvidia driver loads up
<snowcatman> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/wqyk
<sruli> johnflux: get the motherboard model using "sudo lshw"
<johnflux> sruli: stupid problem..  but I can't get a pipe symbol on my keyboard configuration :-)
<johnflux> sruli: (and I can't scroll up enough on the output of lshw)
<sruli> johnflux: right ALT+ the key to the left of number 1 (not keypad)
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Good there also, so now we proceed to clean up amd try and fix the package manager , One step at a time , 1st run ' sudo apt-get autoclean ' .
<sruli> johnflux: "sudo dmidecode -t 2" will give you what you need
<johnflux> sruli: oh!  cool that worked :-)
<johnflux> sruli: H97-PRO
<snowcatman> Bashing-om done.
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Next ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<sruli> johnflux: on the spec i cant even find that it suppoers legacy rom.. try now without the nomodset, see what happens
<johnflux> sruli: I just tried :-)  same black screen.. checking logs..
<snowcatman> Bashing-om same errors as before the linux headers
<sruli> i have a wird issue.. trying "apt get remove <pkg>" .. error: could not get lock.. i made "ps aux | grep /var/lib/dpkg/" nothing is using it.. whats going on here?
<johnflux> sruli: same result as with nomodeset - there's no errors in Xorg.0.log
<johnflux> sruli: it shows the nvidia driver loading up
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Show me that output . Maybe we can proceed ?
<johnflux> sruli: and it seems happy!
<sruli> johnflux: but you still have black screen?
<johnflux> yes
<johnflux> ah dmesg complains
<schattenkatze> Hello. Is there maybe a smaller installation iso of Kubuntu 16.10? (One that is not 1,5 GB big?) My Internet is extremely bad andit would take too long now to download 1,5 GB.
<johnflux> "Your system is not currently configured to driver a VGA console"
<johnflux> "The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver requires the use of a text-mode VGA console"
<bazhang> schattenkatze, get the mini and add to it
<johnflux> hmm, what is it complaining about :-)
<bazhang> !mini | schattenkatze
<ubottu> schattenkatze: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<schattenkatze> Thank you very much, bazhang! This is exactly what I was looking for
<johnflux> sruli: I could try nomodeset again
<bazhang> welcome
<johnflux> sruli: and check the dmesg output there
<snowcatman> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/eczl with E: The packeage linux-headers-4.4.0-53 need to be reinstalled, but i cant find an archive for it.
<sruli> i have a wird issue.. trying "apt get remove <pkg>" .. error: could not get lock.. i made "ps aux | grep /var/lib/dpkg/" nothing is using it.. whats going on here?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Check what you sent ' http://termbin.com/eczl ' does not make any sense to me in repect to "autoremove" .
<snowcatman> Bashing-om idk why eather
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Try as ' sudo apt autoremove 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<snowcatman> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/i0yy
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Yuk, do not know what to make of the system (yakkety) wanting a xenial kernel (4.4.0-53) . What kernels are installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<Scoop_> Just wanted to thank everyone who guided me through the way -  recovering my corupted ubuntu install - Today i managed to recover it!
<snowcatman> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/inr3
<Scoop_> tomreyn, ^^Eric and others, thank  you - you helped a lot!
<Scoop_> Eric^^ *
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Humm no yakkety kernel ? .....
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.32.41 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<chalcedony> my husband lost his weather apps when his system crashed. what do i need to look for? - icons on the top bar
<sruli> chalcedony: is it regular ubuntu? version?
<chalcedony> hi sruli its ubuntu 16.04
<chalcedony> with gnome
<sruli> chalcedony: was it this one https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/613/weather/ ?
<chalcedony> thanks looking
<circlesquare> hello Unbuntu people, does anyone know a way to spoof hdd serial number on linux environement?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Srill considering what we can do . What kernel are you booting now ? paste back here 'uname -r ' result ( a one liner ) .
<chalcedony> sruli, moment phone
<snowcatman> Bashing-om 4.4.0-53-generic
<sruli> chalcedony: this is a larger image of it http://tinyurl.com/gw87ruf
<tomreyn> Scoop_: glad you succeeded, welcome
<tomreyn> gp: i noticed it's a 386 package only, which is why i pointed out there is a PPA file in there you could extract
<tomreyn> gp: it's possible that you don't need anything else,worth a try.
<gp> tomreyn: the ppa file is where I started but it complains about not having the binaries
<gp> not sure whats going on there
<gp> I emailed brother support maybe they will be able to tell me a known working configuration I can use to work from
<tomreyn> gp: i see. dunno then, you should be able to install i686 packages on x86_64 though
<tomreyn> or you could just repackage it, since from what i could tell, it only consists of bash scripts
<p_d> I want to install Pandoc as via the installation page- http://pandoc.org/installing.html I ran sudo dpkg -i $DEB but it gives the following result-http://pastebin.com/T9fJimtj How to fix
<sruli> p_d: are yoy executing "sudo dpkg -i $DEB" like this exactly?
<tomreyn> !info pandoc | p_d
<ubottu> p_d: pandoc (source: pandoc): general markup converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17.2~dfsg-1build1 (yakkety), package size 6789 kB, installed size 43825 kB
<p_d> yea
<tomreyn> p_d: why not just use the ubuntu package?
<sruli> p_d: read the paragraph under it.. "where $DEB is the path to the downloaded deb..." you have to provide the path to the file and same question as tomreyn^
<p_d> tomreyn, sorry I didnt get you
<p_d> ohh
<sruli> p_d: did you tru "sudo apt install pandoc" ?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Try, and the operative is Try ' sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.8.0-32-generic linux-headers-4.8.0-32-generic linux-headers-4.8.0-32 '.
<p_d> sruli, nope
<sruli> that will install the package from ubuntu repositories
<p_d> sruli, okay thanks
<tomreyn> p_d: most of the time, unless oyu know the impact of doing this, do not download .deb packages from anywehre and just install them. instead, use apt repositories. either the official ones, or find a suitable PPA
<tomreyn> !ppa | p_d
<ubottu> p_d: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<p_d> will it make any difference? and do dpkg commands are for debian? Sorry for naive question
<p_d> okay thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> p_d: .deb packages can be for some specific debian release, or some specific release of a debian derivative, such as ubuntu. it is not easy to tell, and you can easily run into dependency conflicts by installing such packages if they're not specifically made for your ubuntu release.
<sruli> p_d: "apt install..." automatically downloads and install the package from ubuntu repositories.. forget the dpkg and install instructions from pandoc page just exec "sudo apt install pandoc" after its installed you can refer to pandocs site for config and man pages
<tomreyn> and even then, you have no upgrade path.
<tomreyn> (i.e. you dont get security updates if you just instralled a .deb)
<p_d> Okay thanks a ton guys
<crunchbang> i meant its all asm in the end
<apeplanet> hey why does everyone say that linux is like anal sex!
<crunchbang> a/s/l
<bazhang> !ot | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snowcatman> Bashing-om gives that same error as before
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Well, maybe we can give it what it wants. but somehow someway we have to get the yakkety kenel installed and the sytem cleaned up and upgraded . Gimme a bit to find the files we neeed for the 4.4.0.53 header .
<IamKrilcov> anyone familiar with the ultimate boot cd? i canot download it on ubuntu
<kk4ewt> how are you trying
<IamKrilcov> sudo cron
<kk4ewt> why would ultimate boot be downloadable with cron
<kk4ewt> try a browser
<mustard> try vpn
<mustard> http://101.246.187.120/files/10860000027ACE76/mirrors.neusoft.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<mustard> copy it try agin
<tomreyn> IamKrilcov: maybe you meant 'curl', not 'cron'? what's the command you run and the output you get?
<FishPencil> How can I find my IPv6 gateway?
<crunchbang> ifconfig
<tomreyn> FishPencil: if you have a static ipv6 configuration, your isp should be telling you. if it's dynamic, then you're told via dhcp.
<tomreyn> FishPencil: 'ip link' or 'ifconfig' should work if you already have a correctly configured connection with ipv6 adressing / routing up.
<FishPencil> tomreyn: ifconfig shows a inet6 address, but I cannot ping6 ipv6.google.com
<tomreyn> FishPencil: does your provider support ipv6 then?
<FishPencil> tomreyn: Yes
<wedgie> FishPencil: does that inet6 address start with fe80?
<tomreyn> if the ip address you see in the ifconfig output starts fe80 then it's just a local / loopback address
<Bray90820> What kernel does the latest stable version of ubuntu run?
<FishPencil> IT does
<tomreyn> so unless you got a public ipv6 address assigned somewhere you won't be able to speak ipv6 to the internet.
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.32.41 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Bray90820> Thanks
<FishPencil> Can I add a dhcp for inet6 in the interface file?
<Ben64> if your isp provided ipv6, you'd probably already have it
<yangm97> I set (under system preferences) to "do nothing" when the lid is closed. but if I reboot, the machine will sleep halfway through (and it doesn't look like it's listening to bonjour wakeup packets)
<IamKrilcov> ls
<IamKrilcov> ls
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: So far I am spinning my wheels coming up with linux-headers-4.4.0-53-generic ; have yet to find that exact version .
<snowcatman> Bashing-om thank you for your time. i am still at a loss
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: I can find the needed linux-headers-generic 4.4.0.53.56 (amd64 binary) in ubuntu xenial file, but not the required dependency " linux-headers-4.4.0-53-generic " . still trying .
<snowcatman> Bashing-om thank you
<Sellerie> hello ppl, newb here... i want to boot winxp, wifislax and the new ubuntu release with a usb drive, nothing works, it never boots... tried a lot of options.. tried to boot from an usb hard drive, no luck either... any1 help?
<myraft> tomreyn, how you doing ?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: How about a stab in the dark ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic ' See if that will pull im the yakkety files (??) .
<myraft> Bashing-om, ended up reinstalling the OS. I have the data backed up. Now trying to put "merge" different partitions.
<crunchbang> partd
<snowcatman> Bashing-om gives that same error as before
<crunchbang> diskpart
<crunchbang> how would i take two touch screens , ok keyboard and the other a monitor
<crunchbang> and play battleship on them
<crunchbang> 17" in size
<crunchbang> how would you make a custimisable boot load for for both 8 16 32 64 bit mode os
<Ben64> i think you're in the wrong channel
<crunchbang> how would you handle address location fo these channels
<crunchbang> how do strize and resize addresses
<crunchbang> how would you share processing power accross a network of laptops in different domains
<crunchbang> Ben64 this is the right channel for that
<Ben64> no, it isn't
<Antares> Обнова! http://rexant.org.ru/Sektor_Gaza.torrent
<crunchbang> what is that Antares ?
<sruli> need some help with a weird issue, if i run "sudo find /dir/ -mtime -10 > /path/file" if there are no such files the resulting output file is empty as expected, however if i run that command in a bash script the resulting output fine contains "/dir/" why and do i need to change do get the empty output as expected?
<crunchbang> how do read from memory on the fly
<crunchbang> while booting from memory
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Sorry, but I am at the end of my knowledge . I do not know now of a way out of this . I can not find the linux-headers-4.4.0-53-generic file .
<crunchbang> yo why is the bit rate on this 320kbps
<crunchbang> tis tis tis
<crunchbang> respawning .............................
<wedgie> sruli: does sound odd. You're sure the command is the same within the bash script? Also, consider asking in #bash if you don't get an answer here soon
<crunchbang> more asm please (i need to see that on a shirt)
<sruli> wedgie: copy and pasted the command, its crazy
<sruli> wedgie: can you veryfy if you get the same on your system?
<crunchbang> my phone crashed to other day and i was like why
<crunchbang> too many aps not enought space
<sruli> in 16.04 what would be the command to update the date/time from internet?
<crunchbang> booting ubuntu from your phone
<crunchbang> has anyone done that ?
<crunchbang> don't update time from the internet
<snowcatman> Bashing-om thank you for your time
<crunchbang> time server are weird
<wedgie> sruli: I get an empty file with and without a script
<Ben64> sruli: it should do it automatically but something like "ntpdate time.nist.gov"
<crunchbang> my macbook can't keep time for nothing
<crunchbang> try using touch to create a file
<crunchbang> then writing to it
<sruli> ben64 ntpdate not currently installed.. is it not included with lice cd install?
<Ben64> sruli: maybe not
<tomreyn> myraft_: i'm doing fine, thanks.
<sruli> Ben64: in 16.04 is the time not controlled with "timedatectl" ?
<jujubee> Hey all...  I have a bunch of filenames I wish to rename.  They start with 3 digit numbers from 037-065...  I want to rename them 01-29  Any ideas how to write the rename command for this?
<Bashing-om> snowcatman: Would like to see this resolved . Just for the experince next time . Just that I am stuck .
<wedgie> jujubee: meaning  037somename becomes 37somename?
<tomreyn> !info mmv | jujubee
<ubottu> jujubee: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-19 (yakkety), package size 25 kB, installed size 66 kB
<jujubee> wedgie: 037 becomes 01
<wedgie> jujubee: and there are fewer than 100 files?
<jujubee> yes
<jujubee> wedgie: yes
<Sellerie> hello ppl, newb here... i want to boot winxp, wifislax and the new ubuntu release with a usb drive, nothing works, it never boots... tried a lot of options.. tried to boot from an usb hard drive, no luck either... any1 help?
<Ben64> Sellerie: well to start off, windows xp is dead and you should not be using it at all
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sellerie, how did you make the usb ?
<greiogio> The 0500 virus was fixed in kernels matching the operating systems of my choice and uncrackable including reinforcement of signature file ClamAV
<SebthreeBQM10HD> greiogio, uhmm clamav is mostly for scnning for WINdows viruses that won't infect Linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> greiogio, well maybe partly if Wine or someting like that is installed and it's inthere, but otherwise nah
<Sweetlew> s
<greiogio> I like ubuntu, fedora, solus, and gave it to Debian actually.  It'll be the next official kernel.  grub2 Is also fixed for reinstalls.  All Isos rerolled now.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<greiogio> 0500 is more evil than the netgear/linksys virus by 6509%
<greiogio> A1200's is the key
<cfhowlett> greiogio, please continue in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.   this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support.  thank you.
<greiogio> thank you.  I'm a kernel.org contributor and wanted to give a gift to ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> greiogio, understood.  this is not the place or channel or such.  read the link
<cfhowlett> !contribute | greiogio
<ubottu> greiogio: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<greiogio> Reading now.
<hggdh> greiogio: then you probably want to join #ubuntu-kernel
<greiogio> It will take me 32 minutes
<greiogio> Thanks hggbd
<wedgie> jujubee: i=1; for file in *; do new="${file#[[:digit:]][[:digit:]][[:digit:]]}"; printf -v new '%02d%s' "$i" "$new"; ((i++)); echo mv -- "$file" "$new"; done
<wedgie> jujubee: try that. If the output looks like what you want, remove the echo and run it again
<jujubee> wedgie: awesome, thank you
<jujubee> wedgie: works
<sruli> wedgie: narrowed it down a little but gets worse, the script contains 3 comands 1 for mtime 1 for atime and 1 for ctime, the "fine ... mtime" command actually changes the ctime on the dir.. what even weirder is that i tired it on 2 different systems, on 1 it only has this effect from bash script on other also from command line, furthermore on 1 it changes the ctime of parent dir on other it changes on all subdirs
<wedgie> sruli: dunno. Are they all ubuntu systems or are some of the other systems bsd or mac? (different versions of find may act slightly differently)
<sruli> wedgie: ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome both 16.04
<greiogio> I found a much better alternative.  Its #ubuntu-discuss.  They're so bad in there.
<wedgie> sruli: no idea.
<sruli> wedgie: but why should "find .. -mtime" change the ctime?
<wedgie> sruli: if I'm reading the manpage correctly the atime would change when you access it, and that would change the status of the file for the purposes of ctime
<sruli> wedgie: i am not accessing it...
<robert45> hi guys, is it possible to upgrade from 14.04.5 to 16.04 from command line?
<wedgie> sruli: if i was you i'd take the actual goal you're trying to achieve to #bash and ask how best to achieve it. Smarter folks than myself in there.
<cfhowlett> robert45, yes.  first make sure you have your settings to LTS only then sudo apt update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<sruli> wedgie: never get much responses there.. i posted it there when you suggested before.. still no response
<James_> haha
<robert45> cfhowlett thanks for the quick reply, how do I check my settings are set to LTS only?
<James_> hahah
<James_> oo
<James_> kan bu dao
<cfhowlett> robert45, from command line?
<wedgie> sruli: your wording was a bit awkward and full typos which made it a bit hard to understand. Like i said, i'd phrase your question as "I'm trying to do X"
<cfhowlett> !english | James_
<ubottu> James_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sruli> wedgie: was thinking same, reposted "why when i exec "find /dir/ -mtime -2" does it update the ctime of /dir/ and all /sub/dirs"
<robert45> cfhowlett tx, I ran cat /etc/issue and it shows Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l, is this what you were talking about?
<cfhowlett> robert45, nope.  wait 1
<arianecmlima> hi!
<cfhowlett> robert45, while I am searching for the correct link ... you HAVE backed up your data, right?  RIGHT?
<robert45> cfhowlett yes
<Bashing-om> robert45: What returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<cfhowlett> robert45, do you have a gui?
<nick123> sorry guys, got dc'ed
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, that command line won't execute with/without the '
<robert45-> Bashing-om it returns Prompt=lts
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: (?) " sysop@x1604:~$ grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades >> Prompt=lts " .
<cfhowlett> robert45-, so sudo do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, thanks.  trying ...
<robert45-> it stalls on "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)] [Connecting to sec"
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, got it.
<cfhowlett> robert45-, try a different mirror
<Bashing-om> robert45-: Make sure your 14.04 is fully updated !
<cfhowlett> robert45-, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<robert45-> Bashing-om cfhowlett so I ran this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698008/
<robert45-> should I go ahead and hit Y ?
<whallz> how may i make nm-applet background transparent ?
<cfhowlett> robert45-, yep
<cfhowlett> then run line 83
<robert45-> cfhowlett ugh, few errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698015/
<cfhowlett> locked by another process ...
<nirux> Hey guys. What's the Ubuntu Support Channel?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | robert45- I think ...
<ubottu> robert45- I think ...: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cfhowlett> !topic | nirux
<ubottu> nirux: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> nirux, it's the channel for ubuntu support - more in the topic
<nirux> I see. I read too quickly, my bad. So i am in the right place.
<whallz> icons of nm-applet appear to be svg without a background, what could be defining nm-applet background color/opacity?
<whallz> current icon pack is ubuntu-mono-dark
<nirux> If anyone can help me. I tried to install wine and i can't find anything for it in the system. No apps, no selectable option in right click. Through terminal works fine. But i kind of want it to work like my arch and lm18 machine.
<whallz> so /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/nm*
<whallz> are all svgs
<cfhowlett> nirux, hit the dash and search for wine shows nothing?
<robert45-> cfhowlett ubottu I found this, could be related? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698033/
<nirux> cfhowlett Absolutely nothing.
<nirux> Which is weird, I purged wine-stable because apparently wine has no installation candidate. and wine-development is installed (out of box) and works, still.
<cfhowlett> robert45-, that would be my guess as well
<robert45-> cfhowlett not sure what I did there, Im scared if I kill it I will blow the system away, what would you recommend?
<cfhowlett> nirux, should be flying then - no idea what's what
<cfhowlett> robert45-, it's configuring a package and hung on something.  a reboot would refresh you without executing and should not be fatal.
<Bashing-om> robert45-: I would let it run to completion .
<nirux> I see. Well I kind of need wine.
<cfhowlett> *should*
<robert45-> cfhowlett ok
<robert45-> Bashing-om I think its halt or something it shows date from yesterday
<nirux> I guess I'll wait until somebody else can figure this issue out. I like Ubuntu's Unity but i also kind of need wine.
<whallz> nirux: may i ask why do you need wine?
<whallz> nirux: have you tried running a VM ?
<GALL0> trying to connect to my local Ubuntu box via ftp and get a connection error with my correct login info
<nirux> I use wine to install a DAW called FL Studio for music production. I also use it to install The Windows version of Steam to run a game called Quake Live. (VM's won't run as nicely as natively. Not to mention the headache of drag and dropping files on it. Also KVM is kinda BIOS disabled on my machine).
<Bashing-om> robert45-: Tough to say . There are a lot of packages in that line . I do not know how on would get a status of dpkg .
<GALL0> also can't log in via samba/smb
<SaintMoriarty> Hello, I have 8 public ip's from my provider. How can I send a curl specifying which external ip to use? I tried curl --interface x.x.x.x but its giving me curl: (45) bind failed with errno 49: Can't assign requested address
<whallz> nirux: right... never used wine here, i always find VMs to be quite stable with what i need them to do
<whallz> nirux: have you tried purging all of wine and reinstalling?
<whallz> SaintMoriarty: have you triend #networking or something like that?
<SaintMoriarty> whallz, just got there :)
<whallz> SaintMoriarty: tried*
<robert45-> Bashing-om cfhowlett I ran a strace -p 12265 and the process isnt doing anything, what do you guys say, should I kill it? :(
<cfhowlett> robert45-, that would be my vote
<Bashing-om> robert45-: Uh huh +1. if it is hung ned to kill it .
<slayercoffee> http://www.renegadetribune.com/cultural-marxism-part-running-amok-campuses/
<slayercoffee> Breitbart has an account of demands from SJWs (aka “marginalized students”) at the University of Arizona. Again, it’s important to understand the “victimization stance” being employed. Almost all criminals tend to start with the “Poor Me, I’m a Victim” meme as an excuse for their evil. Ownership of victimhood is a powerful franchise to be used to attack and suppress targeted groups.
<cfhowlett> slayercoffee, off-topic in this channel.  go away now.
<slayercoffee> Look at this though: http://www.nndb.com/people/085/000132686/
<cfhowlett> !ops | slayercoffee
<ubottu> slayercoffee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<slayercoffee> cfhowlett, I'm a developer
<cfhowlett> Then stay on topic.  ubuntu support.  your political views are completely offtopic here.
<hggdh> slayercoffee: even so. Please do not go that route
<cfhowlett> and a developer should know better than to do what you did.  read the guidelines.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<slayercoffee> Yeah, yeah. New topic.
<slayercoffee> Just let it go.
<cfhowlett> after you ...
<hggdh> slayercoffee: you have been warned.
<hggdh> cfhowlett: please let it go as well.
<cfhowlett> gone
<myraft_> tomreyn, question. Is it possible to shrink a single partition and create a new partition after the installation has been done?
<tomreyn> myraft_: yes, and yes
<sintre> also possible to move and merge
<tomreyn> myraft_: but when you shrink a partition, the file system (or whatever layer on top of it) will need to be shrunk first / too
<tomreyn> gparted can often automate this for oyu, or you could do it on the command line and know whether it worked (and understand the process better).
<tomreyn> before doing such, you must ensure you have current + complete backups.
<tomreyn> + working (provenly restorable)
<myraft_> tomreyn, yest the backup is what it is. At this point - trying to create a partition to avoid this situation in the future.
<myraft_> basically create data drive (so to speak).
<tomreyn> myraft_: the backup is what is what?
<tomreyn> and what is "this situation"?
<myraft> tomrey, basically ended up installating 16.04 from scratch after erasing the hard-drive. Spent quite a bit of time and need to get started on a project
<myraft> anychance you can walk me thru the process.
<setyury> hi
<tomreyn> myraft_ / myraft: the process of shrinking a single partition ubuntu installation, to make room for another partition, which will then be used for storing data?
<myraft> tomreyn, correct
<tomreyn> myraft: please show, on the running ubuntu installation: lsblk | pastebinit
<myraft> tomreyn, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698193/
<tomreyn> do you have a live / installer usb stick or dvd ready?
<myraft> yeah
<tomreyn> okay, one mor to show: df -h | pastebinit
<myraft> tomreyn, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698196/
<tomreyn> myraft: after that reboot into the live usb / dvd
<myraft> doing so now
<DeaDSouL> Hi, Which is the most recommended at least 12U rack ?
<tomreyn> myraft: so you have a total of 150 GB storage, how much of it do you want to keep using for the ubuntu system, or how much do you want to seperate off it
<myraft> will contact you from other machine when I get to the first screen
<tomreyn> ok
<Bashing-om> myraft: --16 Gigs for swap. are you hybernating the system ? Else that is a lot of wasted space .
<tomreyn> DeaDSouL: this is not ##hardware
<myraft> I would say 70 GB for data (and in the even _hit happens).
<myraft> I am not hibernating the system (that was by the default reinstall process).
<myraft> about to reboot workstation - switching to other machine.
<DeaDSouL> tomreyn: I know, I just thought some of you may have some experience
<tomreyn> hmm, doesn't the installer use lvm by default?
<tomreyn> DeaDSouL: you could check that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<myraft_> tomreyn, after struggling with this for 3 days - did not go the LVM option (probably should have now that I think about it).
<tomreyn> myraft_: might have been easier now, but it'll work out either way. you'll need to tell me what took 3 days sometime.
<myraft_> tomreyn, so booted to live USB and am at the "Try Ubuntu" "Install Ubuntu" screen
<tomreyn> "try ubuntu"
<tomreyn> then click on top left icon and enter: gparted
<myraft_> tomreyn, there
<tomreyn> myraft_: just to confirm, you have backup of the ubuntu system as it is now, or there is no important data stored on it, right?
<myraft_> aye
<myraft_> yes
<root__> hey
<tomreyn> myraft_: select, in the upper right corner, /dev/sda (may already be selected)
<byte> hey everybody
<tomreyn> myraft_: can you upload a screenshot of gparted then?
<pembodohan> hi
<myraft_> tomreyn, the machine froze - not sure what happended
<tomreyn> :-/
<myraft_> tomreyn, clicking on gparted (it is asking about whether I want to install Ubututu).
<tomreyn> myraft_: how can you click when your systme is frozen?
<myraft_> tomreyn, the mouse is moving but the app in the background froze. So did firefox
<tomreyn> and gparted should not ask you whether you want to install ubuntu
<tomreyn> hmm, do you know how much RAM you have there?
<tomreyn> paritioning suggests 16 GB, but if you only have 1 GB or so maybe this is why its freezing
<myraft_> on crap - it is not gparted - I clicked on install  ubuntu - (the icon is looked the same)
<tomreyn> well i guess as long as the installation is not yet taking place that's fine, you can just cancel
<cfhowlett> myraft_, gpartd is on the ubuntu USB but not installed to ubuntu systems for obvious(?) reason
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: i understand that he booted form the live / install system
<myraft_> yeap that is what I did
<myraft_> and you can see where I got my wires crossed
<cfhowlett> tomreyn, fair enough.  My attention is divided, so I leave him in your capable hands.
<tomreyn> ;) i hoe so!
<tomreyn> hoPe
<cfhowlett>  !   oh, we talking Ho's now?
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> ho ho ho!
<myraft_> alright - since this is clean / fresh machine, might as well do LVM
<tomreyn> myraft_: so just exit / cancel the installer now if you can, and start gparted
<myraft_> I am not sure where I have the gParted
<myraft_> tomreyn, how do I start the gparted ?
<tomreyn> first of all, tell me what's on your screen now, are there still frozen applications?
<tomreyn> any prompts?
<tomreyn> keep in mind i can't see it, you need to keep teling me what you see
<myraft_> No - I have rebooted with installer USB
<tomreyn> and now you see?
<myraft_> i am currently in the "TRY UBUNTU" desktop
<tomreyn> okay great
<tomreyn> so top left icon should be some round something
<tomreyn> click on that
<myraft_> yeah got that
<tomreyn> then you should get a text box / edit field
<tomreyn> you can search there fro applications.
<tomreyn> search for: gparted
<myraft_> yeah i finally lauched gParted
<myraft_> :)
<tomreyn> wohoo! \o/
<tomreyn> now, take a screenshot and upload it, please
<tomreyn> myraft_: AFTER selecting /dev/sda on the top right corner of the gparted screen
<fishcooker> on the date it shows match with localtime but the auth.log timezone still utc... it happen also on other services like sendmail log? how to adjust this timezone to all service
<myraft_> tomreyn, : imgur.com/a/zKnxY
<fishcooker> s without restart would be preferrable
<myraft_> please note - doing this from another machine
<tomreyn> myraft_: you're doing what from another machine?
<myraft_> chatting with ou
<tomreyn> myraft_: i.e. you mean you need to switch back and forth every time? ok.
<myraft_> I think I see how you can drag the size and shrink it
<myraft_> yeap - switch back and forth
<tomreyn> myraft_: right, it's pretty self-explanatory
<myraft_> tomreyn, doing it - will reach out to you
<tomreyn> you can also right-click on the lines in the table below the graphical view, and set specific values there
<myraft_> tomreyn, do you recommend changing the swap size. Plan to run heavy duty process like MongoDB (have 16 GB of memory), but old processor
<tomreyn> myraft_: even then, you can safely reduce it to 8 GB
<tomreyn> myraft_: the goal should be to configure applications and services to never allocate so much ram that the system has to swap
<myraft_> good point
<myraft_> tomreyn, tried to drag the /dev/sda2 - extended or dev/sda5 -linux swap. Did not let me do it. Right now it is running the shrink and resize
<arteenlace> Hi everyone. Can anybody tell me how to disable X-server logging? I google it, but found there only 1 solution -- link log files to /dev/null
<myraft_> will  need your help to reduce swap
<tomreyn> myraft_: if you'll resize swap you'll need to resize the extended area, too. it's better to just delete both sda5 and sda2 for now
<myraft_> tomreyn, really ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: that's not an issue since swap doesn't contain relevant data after reboot, so it's saf3e to just delete it.
<tomreyn> myraft_: we'll just create a new one afterwards
<myraft_> okie dokie
<Bashing-om> myraft_: To mess with the swap partition will need to "swap off" in GParted .
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: can you explain more closely? i'm not familar with this part.
<tomreyn> i mean i know the swapoff command, but i don't understand why you'd ened to do it in gparted while running form a live usb.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: The jey icoms beside the partitons as shown in GParted show as in use . and that use is generally as the system is using that swap . right click and " swap off " . best that I recall .
<Bashing-om> key icons*
<tomreyn> oh, i wasn't aware the live system would do that. ok
<tomreyn> myraft_: so do you want to do this?
<myraft_> yes
<tomreyn> alright, give it a go
<myraft_> tomreyn, the shrink and still running
<tomreyn> myraft_: oh you started that already, ok, that's fine.
<tacomaster> I have a intel centrino n 6300 that I get perfect speed but I get way better reception on windows 7. Is there a way to increase signal? I get all my of my bars of signal on windows but im 41/70 quality on ubuntu
<Ben64> bars are not an accurate indicator of signal strength
<myraft_> tomreyn, shrink and /dev/sda3 created
<myraft_> tomreyn, still want to address teh swap
<tomreyn> myraft_: what is sda2 now?
<myraft_> tomreyn, /dev/sda2 - extended
<myraft_> tomreyn, underneath of that (slightly tabbed) - /dev/sda5 - linux swap (15.87
<myraft_> tomreyn, : imgur.com/a/zKnxY  (UPLOADED new image)
<tacomaster> Ben64: but how do you go from full to almost half?
<Ben64> tacomaster: because it's not an accurate indicator? come back with actual signal strength or something
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay, i was thinking you wanted to resize swap?
<myraft_> tomreyn, yes I did
<myraft_> based on the logic yuo said
<myraft_> based on the logic you said
<tomreyn> myraft_: it's 15.87 Gib on both screenshots, before and after
<myraft_> tomreyn, I have not done anything with it. Just did the shrink on /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay, you did create sda3, though
<myraft_> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay. so if you like we can now delete sda5 and sda2
<myraft_> sure
<tomreyn> myraft_: ... to remove the swap. then re-create this with 8 GB size.
<myraft_> but right clicking on that does not give me any option - can do another image upload
<myraft_> yes
<tomreyn> myraft_: so you are unable to delete those two partitoins?
<myraft_> tomreyn, yes
<myraft_> right clicking on sda2 or sda5 give me "manage flags" and 'information' only
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay, can you open a terminal window? press ctrl-alt-t
<myraft_> there
<tomreyn> type: sudo swapoff -a
<tomreyn> + press enter
<tomreyn> any error reported?
<myraft_> no errors - did it as root (sudo su -)
<Bashing-om> myraft_: Maybe with the swap partition (sda5) selected, right click on the partition. O do expect a drop down ro be able to choose "swapp off" or some such .
<phi0xz> hi guys, i'm having troubles installing any version of ubuntu server.  i'm trying with 16.04 or 16.10 (even tried 14.04). my issue is that i have a motherboard that has usb2 controllers and one usb3 controller. when i press enter to start the installer, usb2 host gets kicked out and usb3 ports only work.
<myraft_> tomreyn, Bashing-om: yeah restarted gParted after swap off and now can right click
<myraft_> the lock sign is gone
<phi0xz> then i need to plug my keyboard into the usb3 port. this would be fine but i am trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive onto another flash drive. i require 3 usb 3 ports then to accomplish this.
<tomreyn> geez, i've been trying to boot into the 16.04.1 live dvd iso in virtualbox for half an hour now. choices are garbled graphical output or kernel panic
<myraft_> tomreyn,  should I just right drag and bring it to 8 (sda5) ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: its good that the lock sign is gone :)
<myraft_> or should I do it on sda2 ?
<phi0xz> any ideas on how to get usb2 host ports to work?
<phi0xz> prior to the installer, at the bootloader screen, the keyboard works fine in usb2 ports.
<myraft_> tomreyn, nevermind can only resize sda5
<myraft_> should I do it /
<myraft_> ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: delete sda5, then delete sda2
<tomreyn> then delete sda3
<myraft_> tomreyn, and sda3 ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: wait, why does that have dat aon it?
<myraft_> tomreyn, so done
<tomreyn> hmm, well, you only created it some minutes ago, so i guess this must be irrelevant
<myraft_> tomreyn, not following
<myraft_> tomreyn, yeah sda3 was going to be my "data" drive - in the event _hit happens
<Bashing-om> myraft_: Bear in mind that the new space gained from resizing swap can be appled to the new data partition size .
<tomreyn> myraft_ http://i.imgur.com/fmsw8Zu.png there is some 'yellow' data on /sdev/sda3
<tomreyn> or rather, was, now
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay, so you only have /dev/sda1 now, right?
<myraft_> tomreyn,  not sure what the data on sda3 is
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay, its gone anyways, from what i understand
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> myraft_: okay, so you only have /dev/sda1 now, right?
<myraft_> tomreyn, yeah sda3, sda2 and sda5 delete - waiting to click on green check box to fire it off
<myraft_> so fire ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: alright, do it
<tomreyn> myraft_: this shouldnt take long.
<myraft_> tomreyn, : imgur.com/a/zKnxY (another image uploaded with current state)
<greiogio> Hey :D
<greiogio> I am curious.  If I download ubuntu 12.04 does it install on a Mac with updates on a old repository ?
<myraft_> tomreyn,  so I havv 75.27 GB unallocated. Do I drag and create 8 GB linux swap ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: very well. please create new partition now for extended area
<myraft_> ok
<tomreyn> it should take the entire remaining space
<GALL0> trying to connect to my local Ubuntu box via samba and get a connection error with my correct login info. changed ssh port and can SFTP with new port number but can't seem to connect via finder
<tomreyn> myraft_: please show another screenshot when thats done.
<myraft_> tomreyn, question - you are saying with all of unallocated created new partition "create as - primary" file system - ext4  ( new screen uploaded)
<myraft_> ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: no, all of it should be extended, not primary
<tomreyn> myraft_: oh wait i think it does this differently than i though
<myraft_> tomreyn, so changed to EXTENDED and not primary
<myraft_> tomreyn, standing by
<tomreyn> myraft_: scratch what i said. instead, create a new extended partiton, size 8 GB
<tomreyn> file system: swap
<myraft_> tomreyn, so created 8 GB Primary / linux -swap
<myraft_> fire ?
<tomreyn> myraft_: no, extended, not primary
<myraft_> tomreyn, if you do extended - you the "file system" drop down is disabled . So can't select swap
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: myraft_ Nothing says we can not put that dada partition in the extended partition and save a "primary" allocation for future use .
<tomreyn> myraft_: okay then do extended and assign the entire remaining space
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: my plan is to put both swap and data partition in extended
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: :) what I do had in mind .
<tomreyn> just without a working VM i am having trouble testing how to set this properly in gparted
<myraft_> tomreyn, Bashing-om - so create the whole remaining as "extended" ?
<john78> Hello how can i open a md5 file on ubuntu?
<wiggmpk> will removing (and purging) Empathy cause me headaches. Running 16.04.1 Gnome Shell 3.20.4
<cfhowlett>     wiggmpk do this: apt-get --purge -s empathy      to simulate the operation
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: A bit tedious but doable . // yes .. make the 'extended' large enough to contain both the 8 Gig swap amd whatever size the data partition is .
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: are "account-plugin-aim* account-plugin-irc* account-plugin-jabber* account-plugin-salut* account-plugin-yahoo* empathy* mcp-account-manager-goa* mcp-account-manager-uoa*" used by other applications other than Empathy?
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: I'm being paranoid, but I don't think they do just looking for someone to confirm
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, email app probably
<tomreyn> myraft_: yes that's the plan
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: myraft_ This is one of the rare times I prefer a GUI app over terminal . Pictures are nice here to work with :)
<myraft_> tomreyn, please check image imgur.com/a/zKnxY
<myraft_> just uploaded finished product :)
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: as in Evolution?
<cfhowlett> that would be one
<tomreyn> myraft_: looks good. now make "New Partition #1" happen
<myraft_> tomreyn, what does that mean ?
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: I'm just so sick of Empathy lol
<tomreyn> myraft_: apply changes
<tomreyn> the status bar on bottom says: "1 operation pending" http://i.imgur.com/e4O25hv.png
<myraft_> tomreyn,  yeah - awkward smile - mea culpa
<myraft_> tomreyn,  done
<Bashing-om> myraft_: tomreyn Doh !  I do not see that data partition in the latest screen shot .
<tomreyn> myraft_: :) good, another screenshot for a happy tomreyn please
<myraft_> tomreyn,  imgur.com/a/zKnxY
<tomreyn> there, too it lies about "used" data.
<tomreyn> looks good.
<tomreyn> myraft_: reboot into the installed system
<tomreyn> myraft_: there may be an erro rmessage about swap missing / failing during boot, you can ignore it.
<myraft_> tomreyn,  copy that
<tomreyn> myraft_: when it's up, do: blkid | pastebinit
<myraft_> tomreyn,  restarting
<myraft> tomreyn,  blkid showing nothing
<myraft> tomreyn,  back on this machine (where I did all the do-hikki)
<tomreyn> myraft_: when it's up, do: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<myraft> tomreyn, forgot the sudo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698404/
<tomreyn> and so did i ;)
<myraft> tomreyn,  only see 1 drive in nautilux
<tomreyn> myraft: run: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> we'll fix this
<myraft> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698451/
<tomreyn> myraft: run: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> myraft: this spawns an editor. in the last line, replace UUID=041c514b-20de-4d6f-8519-58e37031d6e4 by UUID=7537c2bd-8881-42a4-87e2-ae7a0ed8a9a9
<egsome> Hello, I have werid problem for couple days, which is my touchpad randomly get working or stop working, each time I boot Ubuntu I found the result, of being working or not, in random way, altough Windows 10 have it working always ( dual boot ).
<egsome> Just to note, it have been working on Ubuntu for Months !! this issue mostly appeared after the latest kernel update, maybe ?
<egsome> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<egsome> Also, External USB mouse is working without issues.
<myraft> tomreyn,  so done : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698492/
<tomreyn> myraft: good, now add another line below:
<tomreyn> UUID=8398b806-02fd-4010-a44d-9cd23da15d52 /               ext4    user 0       2
<tomreyn> myraft: sorry, that's wrong
<tomreyn> myraft: tell me where oyu want the data partition to show up?
<tomreyn> maybe in /home/myraft/data ?
<myraft> tomreyn, yeah more like /home/fm/data
<tomreyn> UUID=8398b806-02fd-4010-a44d-9cd23da15d52 /home/fm/data   ext4    user 0       2
<tomreyn> ^ this then
<myraft> tomreyn, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23698506/
<tomreyn> myraft: press ctrl-x, then press enter to save the modified file
<tomreyn> myraft: actually you need to type Y to confirm, not just press enter
<myraft> did that
<myraft> was using VI
<tomreyn> an expert!
<tomreyn> now (no sudo): mkdir /home/fm/data
<myraft> tomreyn, learning from the best
<Bashing-om> myraft: Now might be a good time to lable the paritions ?? I find lables very useful .
<myraft> done
<myraft> tomreyn,  guide me about the labelling the partitions
<myraft> I got take notes on this .
<tomreyn> uh i would need to look it up
<myraft> data directory created in home directory
<tomreyn> sudo tune2fs -L data /dev/sda6
<tomreyn> ... should assign a file system label
<Bashing-om> myraft: ' sudo tune2fs -L "some_name" /dev/sdaX ' where the X is the partition number  .
<myraft> copy that - goes right into my cheat sheets
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: how to make a persistent label for an existing swap partition?
<tomreyn> (i don't want to loose th euuid)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: there is no file system on swap . do not know that one can change the swap name .
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: mkswap has -L though
<tomreyn> anyways, not important
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: :) Now you are going where I have never been .
<tomreyn> myraft: sudo swapon -a; sudo mount -a
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: wohoo!
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Just blaze the trail for those who follow you ,
 * tomreyn to boldly go where no man has gone before, and no man ever wanted to go
<tomreyn> myraft: any errors? popping up nautilus?
<myraft> tomreyn,  see a new drive visible.
<tomreyn> myraft: now can you create a file there?
<tomreyn> probably not, we'll likely need to fix permissions
<tomreyn> if so: sudo chown -R fm:fm /home/fm/data/
<myraft> tomreyn,  u got it
<myraft> had permission issue
<love3> I love you all
<tomreyn> myraft: can you create a file or directory there now that you ran the chown command?
<myraft> yeap just did and it worked BEAUTIFULLY - thanks to you !
<myraft> learned 2 new things
<myraft> to do swapoff -a (when changing swap ) and this little nifty trick
<myraft> nice
<myraft> thanks folks - it is past midnite
<tomreyn> right, it's 6:30 am
<myraft> I think the machine is in good shape for me to restart work
<myraft> yikes
<myraft> tomreyn, where u at ?
<tomreyn> :-)
<tomreyn> berlin, tonight
<myraft> nice
<myraft> calling it a nite
<tomreyn> i was told so
<tomreyn> see you, have fun
<myraft> BIG THANKS to tomreyn and Bashing-om
<myraft> have a good one
<myraft> sorry for german situation - really sad to see these things happen. be safe !
<tomreyn> yes thanks for the proof reading mr/s bashing
<myraft> signing out
<Bashing-om> myraft: tomreyn :))
<tomreyn> greiogio: 12.04 will loose support shortly, are you sure you want to install this old release? (why?)
<tomreyn> GALL0: does finder support sftp then?
<tomreyn> GALL0: and how does this related to samba?
<GALL0> havent tried/looked
<GALL0> made samba share
<GALL0> finder doesnt see it
<GALL0> changed sftp port was able to connect via sftp
<GALL0> with ftp app, crossftp
<GALL0> but cant see/mount volumes in macOS
<GALL0> via finder
<GALL0> with `smb://<ipaddress>`
<tomreyn> i assume cyberduck maybe does on a mac.
<tomreyn> ..does support sftp, that is
<tomreyn> i'm not too fond of debugging samba
<GALL0> is there another way besides samba to get mac to see directories/mount to Mac?
<tomreyn> GALL0:  ... but as i suggested yesterday, try whether thinks work with smbclient on the server first of all
<tomreyn> GALL0: maybe a mac can do NFS as well, but i guess it doesn't make that much of a difference in terms of the configuration / testing / debugging overhead
<GALL0> ah.. wait
<GALL0> filesystem is ZFS
<GALL0> excpt the home directory which is ext4
<tomreyn> i would think this doesn't matter, as long as file systemobject access permissions are granted
<GALL0> smbclient -L //server -U<userName> | Connection to server failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<tomreyn> (but then i never tried this configuration)
<tomreyn> well you'll need to provide the servername (try "localhost") and username
<GALL0> https://hastebin.com/qaweyemeva.sql
<GALL0> interesting.. somehow server `BAD` survived from a frevious Os einstall
<GALL0> anywho, want to connect to `gyo` and `mnt`
<tomreyn> so it's server NASMONIDAS and share GYO or MNT
<GALL0> server yes, want to connect to both `gyo` and `mnt`
<GALL0> which both are on nasmondias, gyo is the home folder and mnt is of course `/mnt`
<tomreyn> smbget smb://NASMOINIDAS/gyo/.profile
<tomreyn> maybe add --verbose
<tomreyn> and --stdout
<GALL0> https://hastebin.com/ozopicayof.scala
<tomreyn> GALL0: smbget --verbose --stdout smb://NASMOINIDAS/gyo/.profile
<tomreyn> options should usually go in front. but i'm not sure whether that's the issue there.
<GALL0> same result
<tomreyn> GALL0: well then i don't know, you'd probably need to review logs now etc. i'll head to bed soon and don't feel like debugging samba shares today.
<williamX64AMD> userlist
<GALL0> any other ways to connect bsides samba?
<GALL0> thansk
<tomreyn> GALL0: well sftp, you had that already, and maybenfs
<GALL0> thanks
<tomreyn> gee, the "vga=791" linux boot option did the trick for virtualbox 5.0.30 + ubuntu 16.0.1 live dvd
<tomreyn> without that i get either kernel panics or garbled graphical output on unity.
<tomreyn> *16.04.1
<Ben64> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> Ben64: have you seen similar thern, or are you just hinting that i should stop babbling ;)
<Ben64> tomreyn: it's not a question so i acknowledged what you said. i'll keep it in mind for anyone who has a similar error
<tomreyn> thanks
<williamX64AMD> Hi, I have a Brother MFC-J485DW and installed the print and scan drivers to both Ubuntu 16.10 and Fedora 25 (correct drivers for each). The printer works great in both OS, but nether OS recognizes the scanner. does anyone know what CLI commands or scripts might force the OS to recognize the scanner?
<williamX64AMD> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Fedora release 25 (Twenty Five) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz (2.54GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (5.7 GiB Free) Swap: 15.3 GiB Total (15.3 GiB Free) • Storage: 13.1 GB / 156.0 GB (142.9 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core
<williamX64AMD> Processor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 5h 53m 33s
 * GALL0 facepalm
<GALL0> tomreyn figured it out. i FORGOT to `sudo  smbpasswd -a <username>`
<Colombo> hi
<Colombo> I have updated to 16.04 from 15.10, but I have problem with VLC. It crashes after I open video. I can open VLC normally and it seems to behave OK, but when I open video, it crashes. However, I can open said video with cvlc, so I am a bit baffled what is wrong.
<hateball> Colombo: could be some configs that conflict with the newer version, try moving away your VLC config and start fresh
<Colombo> I deleted .config/vlc folder
<hateball> Colombo: And still the same issue?
<Colombo> jop
<hateball> Colombo: Tried running vlc from the terminal and watch the output when you play a video?
<hateball> Perhaps it will spit out useful info
<Colombo> hateball: thats what I am doing all the time
<Colombo> output is not really useful as standard output in terminal is exactly same for cvlc (where it works) and vlc (where it crashes)
<Colombo> is it possible that there is some leftower config anywhere?
<Colombo> I tried to update to VLC 3 but nothing
<glitchd> whats up everybody
<hateball> Colombo: tried attaching gdb to vlc? That should show why it dies in some form at least
<Colombo> hateball: ok, I will try, I have not played with gdb yet...
<sgo11> what is the proper way to install and use lxqt in ubuntu 16.10? thanks.
<Colombo> hateball: 0x00007fffa5a60034 in llvm::cl::AddLiteralOption(llvm::cl::Option&, char const*) () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libLLVM-3.9.so.1 uh
<hehe> ?
<Colombo> I need to learn more about gdb, seems like awesome tool
<hehe> aqdaq
<hehe> dqd
<hehe> dq
<hehe> dq
<hehe> dq
<hehe> d
<Colombo> hateball: seems I am getting some hits, thanks!
<hateball> Colombo: happy googling, that's all I can offer :p
<LinuxGuy> hello, how to upgrade to latest stable linux kernel in Ubuntu or its variants like Xubuntu, Lubuntu?
<metaresolve> question from me too: can someone help me set up a valid user in psql on my ubuntu vps? I'm new to command line and it's frustrating. could use some help
<metaresolve> or should i go to #postgresql for this
<hateball> sgo11: iirc, "sudo apt install lxqt" is sufficient, and you should have a new LXQT session to pick from once you login again
<hateball> LinuxGuy: for LTS there is HWE to get the latest Ubuntu supported kernel
<hateball> outside of that, there is !mainline or compiling your own. Ubuntu is not rolling release, so you wont always have the latest software
<LinuxGuy> is Ubuntu better than Debian? Debian is more stable, but, comes with slightly outdated packages and kernel, I think.
<LinuxGuy> I am a beginner in Linux, btw.
<kisb_> just enjoy it
<hateball> LinuxGuy: this channel is for support for Ubuntu, distrowars are offtopic
<LinuxGuy> ok. what are the advantages of Ubuntu over Debian?
<Tatou> How much spaec do I realistically need for an ubuntu install?
<Tatou> And how realistic is playing some games on linux these days? I just care about smaller indie ones really
<Blue1> Tatou: ubuntu will install in less than 8 G
<hateball> Tatou: Space all depends on how much data you are going to install, that's quite impossible to answer
<Tatou> So I'm looking at a super mini PC. I want the OS to be on something faster than a HDD
<Blue1> Tatou: I'd recommend a root partition (/) of 32G (which is more than you will ever use) and make the rest /home
<LinuxGuy> which one is more beginner friendly and suitable for those less technically oriented? Ubuntu or Debian?
<Tatou> I will put all the other data on an external HDD
<Tatou> LinuxGuy: Ubuntu
<hateball> Tatou: Gaming works fine, Steam and Itch.io have native clients with thousands of games, then you have GOG and Humble etc with DRM free versions
<kisb> if you are going to install lots of software then 30GB
<Tatou> Ah sweet, linux filter on steam..
<Tatou> Ok so let's see what I can get hold of here. I just want something small, low power an quiet
<Tatou> .. and cheap ..
<OpenSorce> Tatou, I recommend World of Goo :-)
<Tatou> Ha I think I own that
<Tatou> I want the stanley parable though ;)
<nuridulumam> hello
<LinuxNovice> hello, can Xubuntu 16.10 be upgraded to the newer release once it's support period expires?
<Tex> Has amd improved the open source driver for 16.04?
<Tex> My card too old for the amdgpu driver
<Tm_T> LinuxNovice: yes
<curly_brace> what other alternatives to install if i got this error message? http://termbin.com/dtl7
<LinuxNovice> Xubuntu 16.10 has the latest stable linux kernel, I suppose.
<curly_brace> or how do i install python3-lxc on my system?
<curly_brace> ah
<curly_brace> so upgrading will be the answer with this
<sobersabre> hi, guys.
<sobersabre> Is there a tool that does not really backup, but rather helps to setup a user machine quickly from a script, something like at installation time customize the installation image or some kind of already existing auto-installer that I could configure
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> without the infra like DHCP, PXE, etc.
<sobersabre> preferrably it would be a git repo with scripts and config + iso of ubuntu version you want.
<sobersabre> and you "cook" a special iso based on your config and just boot it up via usb key.
<sobersabre> I mean without full blown backup level 0 dd'ed OS images
<sobersabre> hm also is there a business grade laptop fully supported for say ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> I mean stuff linke thinkpad t400* and up
<sobersabre> or dell or whatever with "docking"/"port replicator" support
<hateball> sobersabre: ##hardware is probably a good place to ask. But Dell offers some models with Ubuntu support. And in my experience, any "business" model from HP works fine ootb
<Robbster> morning all. I'm trying to read backup DVD's using an external BR writer (on 16.04). Most of the DVD's (7/10) are not being read correctly. They were written with different writers over the years and I'm wondering if there isn't something that may be preventing them from being read correctly.
<Robbster> DVD's don't last forever, but a 70% failure rate with the variety of disks that I'm reading just seems suspicious.
<adtttz> hi, pls anxone can help me with ecryptfs-mount-private?
<adtttz> i only got everytime Enter your login passphrase:
<adtttz> Inserted auth tok with sig [****] into the user session keyring
<adtttz> mount: Operation not permitted
<stevie86> Good morning!
<stevie86> something is off.... when I do sudo apt-get update it works, but I get the message: N: Datei »50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist« in Verzeichnis »/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/« wird ignoriert, da sie eine ungültige Dateinamen-Erweiterung hat.
<stevie86> it says the file 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist in the folder /etc/apt/apt.conf.d will be ignored, because it has an invalid extension
<ikevin> stevie86, move it outside apt.conf.d
<Onepamopa> question - /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern is set to /tmp/core.%e.%p.%t, * soft core 500000 & root hard core 1000000 in limits.conf, the application segfaults and no corefile is found anywhere
<Onepamopa> ubuntu server 16.04 x64
<Onepamopa> any ideas ?
<fishcooker> how to give priority to some processes for using more bandwidth ?
<bazhang> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-8 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 54 kB
<bazhang> perhaps that or 'trickle'
<iksde> test
<Onepamopa> anyone about the coredumps ?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Onepamopa> question - /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern is set to /tmp/core.%e.%p.%t, * soft core 500000 & root hard core 1000000 in limits.conf, the application segfaults and no corefile is found anywhere
<Onepamopa> also changed the soft and hard limits to unlimited, same result - no core files
<Onepamopa> appport disabled
<ikonia> are you asking why you're not getting a core file
<Onepamopa> yes
<ikonia> what is kernel.core_pattern currently showing
<Onepamopa> kernel.core_pattern = /tmp/cores/core.%e.%p.%h.%t
<Onepamopa> cores folder @ tmp is chmod 1777
<ikonia> Onepamopa: where did you get that parameter from ?
<Onepamopa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/732327/ubuntu-15-10-core-files-not-found-although-core-pattern-looks-ok
<ikonia> Onepamopa: are you using ubuntu 15-10 ?
<Onepamopa> 16.04
<ikonia> then why are you reading docs for 15.10 ?
<Onepamopa> well, show me something for 16.04 ...
<ikonia> it mentions nothing on 16.04
<Onepamopa> google mentions nothing as well
<Onepamopa> which is why Im here
<ikonia> right so have you changed the kernel pattern default ?
<ikonia> for core
<Onepamopa> and limits to unlimited
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm asking you have you changed the default kernel pattern default
<Onepamopa> you mean kernel.core_pattern ?
<Onepamopa> I said I changed it
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> ok - why did you change it
<Onepamopa> cause I wanted coredumps ?
<ikonia> you changed the file location because you wanted core dumps ?
<Onepamopa> and I mean FILES
<ikonia> what was wrong with the default location ?
<Onepamopa> nothing's wrong with the default location, besides the fact that there are NO COREDUMPS ANYWHERE @ THE SYSTEM
<ikonia> Onepamopa: ok - so why did you change the location ?
<Onepamopa> you want me to change it back, sure
<ikonia> no
<fishcooker> noted for the wondershaper bazhang
<Onepamopa> I won't get coredumps
<Onepamopa> so
<ikonia> I want you to answer the question
<Onepamopa> ?
<ikonia> why did you change the location
<Onepamopa> perhaps because I want to actually find a coredump file in that location ?
<bazhang> fishcooker, did you see the bit about 'trickle' as well
<Onepamopa> instead of find / |grep blah core
<bazhang> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-10ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 32 kB, installed size 147 kB
<ikonia> Onepamopa: why did you change it from the default
<ikonia> Onepamopa: you could have just looked in the default directory
<Techknight> Hi guys. I just added a new user with useradd -m -s /bin/bash steam
<Onepamopa> THERES NOTHING IN THE DEFAULT DIRECTORY
<Onepamopa> THATS WHAT IM SAYING
<ikonia> Onepamopa: I'm trying to understand what you have done and why so I can see how that has impacted your system
<dumle29> Techknight: Playing with steamcmd?
<ikonia> Onepamopa: there is nothing IN it, but you changed the location to somewhere else,
<dumle29> have fun :P
<Techknight> and granted it sudo access but the user does not have a password?
<Onepamopa> sure, I'll remove the sysctl that changes the location, reboot
<Onepamopa> see if there are core dumps anywhere
<ikonia> Onepamopa: thats not what I'm saying
<dumle29> Techknight: Use passwd user
<dumle29> Techknight: Well, sudo passwd user
<Onepamopa> ikonia, WHAT are you saying >
<Onepamopa> ?
<ikonia> Onepamopa: I'm afraid I can't help you as you refuse to answer the questions and jump to conflusions,
<dumle29> Techknight: So in you case: sudo passwd steam
<Techknight> and everytime i try to use sudo I'm promte password. dumle29 : I've tried that but i have to enter the current password?
<Techknight> and yes it is stamcmd :D
<dumle29> Techknight: not if you use sudo
<fishcooker> yes i did, bazhang
<bazhang> ok
<dumle29> "sudo passwd steam" will ask you for your sudo password, then perform it as root, which needs no password :)
<Techknight> dumle29: I'cant use sudo because it is promting me for a password
<dumle29> Techknight: Your own sudo password :)
<ikonia> Techknight: are you trying to reset your own password ?
<Techknight> It doesn't work :D
<ikonia> Techknight: or a different user
<Onepamopa> ikonia, explain why does it matter if I changed the location or not
<dumle29> Techknight: Steamcmd doesn't need sudo though
<Onepamopa> whats the big deal here
<Onepamopa> there's kernel tunable parameter, it allows tuning, I tuned
<Techknight> dumle29: aaah :D i could do it through the root user, thanls.
<Onepamopa> anything else ?
<ikonia> Onepamopa: for starters any apparmor policies, however I was trying to understand what you had changed and "why" (as why often leads to information as to the real problem) so I could understand the state of your system
<ikonia> Onepamopa: however as I said, I can't help you with your current attitude
<fishcooker> thankyou bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<dumle29> I'll re-regurgitate my issue ;)
<dumle29> Hey there. Once again I make my way in here, to give this problem another shot ;) Every time I plug in my laptop to charge, the speed goes waaay down.
<Onepamopa> ikonia, apparmor disabled
<dumle29> sometimes it becomes so slow, that it can't even keep up with the slowest of typing.
<dumle29> as soon as my laptop is fully charged again, it's fine. Then running on AC or on battery is the same performance
<Onepamopa> appport disabled too
<dumle29> it's not thermal, that's for sure, and it dissapears immediately when the charger is unplugged.
<dumle29> Here's my hardware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23699148/
<bazhang> Onepamopa, no need to repeat so quickly
<ikonia> Onepamopa: I'm not interested any more
<Onepamopa> ikonia, so don't reply
<Onepamopa> someone eles will
<ikonia> Onepamopa: you hilighted me, talking to me, I was responding to you talking directly to me and advising you not to
<bazhang> Onepamopa, try every ten or fifteen minutes
<Onepamopa> why wait, I'll just run the app on freebsd, at least there coredumps always work
<ikonia> sounds a good approach
<Darkchaos> Hey, I am unable to build the kernel (4.8.0) myself because zfs/include/linux/vfs_compat.h is faulty (assignment of read-only member, static declaration follows non-static declaration). Is there anything known about that or is there an easy way to exclude zfs entirely?
<Darkchaos> Since I had to hack around that zfs even starts to build
<ikonia> Darkchaos: we don't support custom kernels
<Onepamopa> ikonia, indeed, instead of having to reply to pointless circular questions
<ikonia> Onepamopa: ok, get on with it then, bsd works for you, use it
<Onepamopa> it does
<ikonia> ok, great
<Darkchaos> well it's a stock kernel with a changed configuration (lockdep). I don't know if that is custom enough, but might be
<ikonia> it is a custom kernel
<TestIrchatNICK> 44
<Apra_> Hey there while running Ubuntu on my vb i got this error :http://imgur.com/a/G4aDf
<ikonia> Apra_: you're installed a 3rd party repo that is referencing a package that is not available to you
<dsdsgsdg> 444
<dsdsgsdg> I  form china
<backbox> Hello
<backbox> I am from Burma
<dsdsgsdg> - -
<backbox> -_-
<Apra_> ikonia: So what to do?
<backbox> anybody there?
<ikonia> Apra_: resolve the dependencies
<ikonia> backbox: many people
<m4221|phone> Has anyone the Amazon Storage Gateway?
<backbox> I haven't
<Apra_> ikonia: How to do?
<ikonia> Apra_: my first point would be to remove your 3rd party repos
<m4221|phone> I like how it caches locally
<Apra_> ikonia: Can you help me do that?
<ikonia> Apra_: then I'd look at what package is referencing that pacakge and what why it's not available, however I suspect removing the 3rd party repo will stop it referencing that package
<m4221|phone> Reducing transit charges
<ikonia> Apra_: what 3rd party packages/repos have you configured and how
<ikonia> m4221|phone: not really anything to do with ubuntu
<Apra_> ikonia: Nothing I guess
<ikonia> Apra_: you guess ?
<Apra_> ikonia: Yeah...just started Ubuntu and opened the terminal and typed the command
<ikonia> Apra_: what version of ubuntu is this
<dubing> How does Ubuntu 16.10 feel, compared to 16.04? I now use 16.04
<ikonia> Apra_: mongodb is in the universe repo
<ikonia> Apra_: so you need to look at your repo list and make use "univsere" is enabled
<abbas> hey every body , i installed mpg123 and i when i want to run it say :  "error while loading shared libraries: libout123.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> abbas: how did you install it, as it's missing a library
<Apra_> ikonia: How to do so...I am just a novice
<ikonia> Apra_: I suggest you start by reading through https://help.ubuntu.com
<abbas> ikonia:  i downloaded the sourc and run make , make install
<ikonia> Apra_: that will give you an introduction to the basics
<ikonia> abbas: then thats your problem then, as blindly typing make / make install is a bad idea
<ikonia> abbas: ubuntu proides packages for most things that are built by experienced people, you should try to use them where possible
<abbas> ikonia: actullay ther is file named libout123.so.0 in /usr/local/lib but it cant find the library i think
<ikonia> abbas: if you built it correctly it should be aware of that path
<berkiyo_> test
<abbas> ikonia: i do what the INSTALL file sayed , so you say i installed it with apt-get , but  i what should i do , i dont know how remove the installed source code
<ikonia> abbas: you won't be able to, you'll need to do it manually
<ikonia> it's one of the reasons blindly typing "make install" is a bad idea
<berkiyo_> exit
<Apra_> ikonia: To check my repo do i need to enter /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mcphail> abbas: if you have installed a lib under /usr/local/lib, you need to run ldconfig for the system to learn about it
<ikonia> Apra_: you need to open it with any text editor your confortable with
<mcphail> abbas: but it is better to _not_ install foreign libs under system directories, keep them locally and LD_PRELOAD them with the binary which needs them. That stops other apps from breaking
<Apra_> ikonia: So I need to go to Ubuntu Software to add the Universe repo?
<xamidovic> hello yall :*
<abbas> mcphail: thanks ldconfig workded ! but i dont understand what it do ? there is a envirment varible for libraries or some thing like that ? it give another error  : "/libout123.c:432] error: Found no driver out of [oss] working with device <default>"
<ikonia> Apra_: no, what does the document I liked you to tell you to do
<Apra_> ikonia: The command said "Permission denied"
<ikonia> Apra_: what command
<Apra_>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> Apra_: thats not a command
<ikonia> Apra_: as I told you
<ikonia> Apra_: what document are you reading ?
<Apra_> ikonia:http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line-into-an
<ikonia> Apra_: thats not what I told you to read
<ikonia> Apra_: therefore I'm not longer going to discuss this with you, I gave you a tried and trusted document to read, you've ignored it
<Apra_> ikonia: sorry I just googled it
<Apra_> No I m reading that too
<ikonia> Apra_: and I gave you the document to read and you've ignored it, therefor you are on your own
<ikonia> (from my point of view)
<Apra_> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/addremove-sources.html
<Apra_> I was reading this too
<ikonia> Apra_: not interested as no-where in that document does it tell you to do what you where trying to do
<Apra_> and thats why I asked you whether to open Ubuntu Software to install Universe
<ikonia> good luck with it
<Apra_> won't you help me?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as I've said 2 times
<bazhang> Apra_, activate not install
<bazhang> check software sources Apra_
<Apra_> I was going through your document too
<bazhang> there should be list for that repo there Apra_
<Apra_> bazhang : where shall I get it?
<Apra_> bazhang : software sources
<bazhang> Apra_, get software sources? via the command line or the gui?
<Apra_> bazhang: via the command line :)
<cshire> Does anyone know about inherited file permissions here? I want files/folders moved into a shared folder to automatically change to a set owner/group with set permissions. I’m having trouble with files & folders keeping previous permissions when they are moved into the shared folder….
<bazhang> Apra_, check in /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # from in front of that repo, you will need something like nano to do that
<mcphail> abbas: that's an error coming from your binary itself. As you've self-built it (instead of using the official version in the repo), I'm afraid you're on your own for the debugging. Out-of-repo builds aren't supported here. Sorry
<bazhang> once you have done that Apra_ you need to close and save it, then update the sources
<linuxcrazy> finally after testing some distros, I installed Xubuntu on my laptop.
<linuxcrazy> I installed Xubuntu 16.10. Till what time is it going to be supported?
<ikonia> linuxcrazy: 9 months after it's release
<linuxcrazy> ok. After that period, another release is going to be there?
<ikonia> linuxcrazy: yes
<abbas> mcphail: why afraid ? i want to use mpg123 with android ndk so i just downlod the source and i want to use it in pc before mobile but i dont know there is package for ubuntu
<Apra_> bazhang: when I opened the file a dialog box appeared which  says Softwares and Updates...am I going in the right path?
<linuxcrazy> ikonia, that's good.
<mcphail> !info mpg123 | abbas
<ubottu> abbas: mpg123 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.4-1 (yakkety), package size 120 kB, installed size 419 kB
<abbas> mcphail : actually i really thanks from gueys how work on packages , thank you dudes.
<bazhang> Apra_, do you see some listings for the various repos there
<linuxcrazy> is Ubuntu as stable as Debian?
<ikonia> linuxcrazy: it's built from debian base
<bazhang> linuxcrazy, sure
<stevie86> Thanks for the tip!
<linuxcrazy> ikonia, ok.
<Apra_> bazhang: no
<bazhang> Apra_, you just asked for the cli way and now the gui way, you have both covered
<linuxcrazy> ikonia, it means the packages available for debian can be used in Ubuntu also?
<linuxcrazy> I had an old laptop. I found Xfce suitable for it.
<Apra_> bazhang: i didnt get you
<ikonia> linuxcrazy: no
<linuxcrazy> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> linuxcrazy: because they are for different OS builds
<bazhang> Apra_, I gave you the command line way
<bazhang> Apra_, and now you asking again about the gui way of doing it
<Apra_> ok...sorry my fault
<bazhang> cli means command line Apra_
<linuxcrazy> ok. Considering the number of packages available, which has more? debian or ubuntu?
<bazhang> gui means the shiny clicky buttons one Apra_
<Apra_> bazhang: actually i didnt get the check in sentence you wrote before the command
<cyphix> Hello. I have a Toshiba laptop, and my backlight media keys doesn't work. Inside /sys/class/backlight, I have two folders. intel_backlight, and toshiba. The media keys modifies the files inside the toshiba folder, but the computer responds to modifications made inside the intel folder. How can I make my media keys use the proper files?
<ikonia> linuxcrazy: roughly the same as ubuntu is built from debian
<chitteti> Hi ubuntu family ..
<Apra_> bazhang: what I did was I opened the files and then, went to etc folder and then carried on...
<chitteti> I facing browser issue on ubuntu 16.04 s390x machine ,is there any solution to access the browser in ubuntu
<Apra_> bazhang: and whats nanao btw
<nomike> hi
<nomike> Do you know if there is a support channel for ubuntu on Windows or where to file bugreports now? I´m confues if I should file them with Microsoft or Cannonical?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | nomike
<ubottu> nomike: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<nomike> ducasse: Thx!
<linuxcrazy> Can Xubuntu be used in schools?
<linuxcrazy> is it suitable for kids and school children?
<bazhang> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<bazhang> linuxcrazy, ^
<nomike> linuxcrazy, yes it is, ut as bazhang already pointed out there are more suitable alternatives.
<linuxcrazy> great.
<bazhang> welcome
<linuxcrazy> to a great extent, the community support  available for this distro influenced my decision to choose this.
<linuxcrazy> is it supported by only the employees of Canonical?
<bazhang> linuxcrazy, no
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu, I have a question about gs... I can't seem to make gs output something to ./test.pdf, I tried both -sOutputFie=./test.pdf and -o ./test.pdf ... as I'm root and the directory I'm in is writable, I'm a bit confused
<bazhang> linuxcrazy, this is great topic for the -discuss and -offtopic channels
<bazhang> !manual | linuxcrazy
<ubottu> linuxcrazy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<linuxcrazy> I am a newbie here in Linux.
<bazhang> !rute | linuxcrazy and this too
<ubottu> linuxcrazy and this too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> linuxcrazy, have a read of all those, that will help a lot
<mar77i> linuxcrazy: you're a newbie in linux and advanced crazy? or are you newbie about that, too?
<bazhang> linuxcrazy, this channel is for strictly technical support
<linuxcrazy> lol.
<linuxcrazy> ok
<linuxcrazy> thanks a lot for those links.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic for chat linuxcrazy
<bazhang> welcome
<linuxcrazy> need to register there, I think.
<sgo11> hi, what is the proper way to install lxqt in ubuntu desktop 16.10?
<bazhang> !info lxqt
<ubottu> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt install lxqt
<sgo11> bazhang, thanks. I will try that command. I am building 16.10 bootable usb now. will that install compton, openbox? I don't think apt install lxqt will give a complete lxqt environment.
<bazhang> sgo11, from the description, it's a metapackage
<bazhang> sgo11, that means it pulls in a lot of other items
<efli> hi
<bazhang> sgo11, you could check at packages.ubuntu webiste, or do an apt dry run to see what it does bring in
<bazhang> website
<rayden> guys, cool it with the antisemitism. i've received a complaint.
<sgo11> bazhang, I will try it. but I don't think it will install compton and openbox. anyway. I will try it later. thanks a lot.
<bazhang> rayden, thats not topical here at all
<rayden> bazhang, we have zero tolerance. just cool it.
<efli> кто есть русский?
<bazhang> !ru | efli
<ubottu> efli: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<knittl> hi. how to find out why my dead keys are no longer work (also, compose is broken): ´e ^a `e
<mar77i> I found my mistake, btw: -sDEVICE=pdfwrite
<mar77i> without the flag, ghostscript doesn't even fart. or hoo!
<anli> I installed a deb, but I have no idea where the files where going
<pesari> anli: dpkg -L package
<RtMF> pesari: dpkg-query -L perhaps?
<anli> pesari: Thanks!
<crazyhorse> hello
<crazyhorse> how can i remote control my ubuntu machine from my mac
<crazyhorse> same network
<knittl> crazyhorse: ssh or vnc/rdp
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> I'm running Software Updater and is stuck at "installing updates...". The update is "configuring grub-pc". Is it OK to force close Software Updater and start it again?
<sharkshark> Hello, I'm running into issues executin youtube-dl commands (again...) Could any1 point me whats wrong? heres the command line, and i get nothing https://paste.ubuntu.com/23699310/
<clarence> Hi All, I'm having trouble virtualising Fedora on an Ubuntu host. Does anyone have experience with this?
<hateball> clarence: are you using KVM?
<hateball> clarence: or if it's something like virtualbox there are probably hypervisor-specific channels that would be more suited
<clarence> Hi hateball, I'm using virtualbox.
<clarence> test
<clarence> !
<clarence> !
<metaresolve> !
<hateball> clarence: Right, so if you clarify your question on a single line, someone may know
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sharkshark> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<j41> clarence: Maybe you could ask in #vbox if no-one is answering you here?
<clarence> Oh, sorry was typing elsewhere and didn't realise I was actually typing in here - my apologies for that.
<rommel> sharkshark, try with -v ?
<rommel> and just in case you havent read this https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/blob/master/README.md#readme
<darshika> hey there
<sharkshark> rommel: heres what it got with -v https://paste.ubuntu.com/23699947/. Yeah, thanks, i've been on that readme page for two days trying to figure out what am i doing wrong
<jerome_> rench
<jerome_> french
<jerome_> hello
<j41> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rommel> ok i just emerged that program in gentoo and running your command sharkshark it dumps the same output, but i have to go to work... try another simpler download
<Herbalist> de rien !
<jerome_> ok thanks
<sharkshark> rommel: well i just tried to execute the same command, but instead of the playlist i put just a single video url. It gives me the title of the video, nothing else.
<j41>  /join #ubuntu-server
<j41> wut
<pixel> hello!
<pixel> how are you??
<kelvinella> Does anyone know how I can check whether the laptop I am going to buy is working with linux?
<kelvinella> I am thinking to get ASUS zenbook 3 UX390UA
<madwizard> kelvinella: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<madwizard> kelvinella: Laptops not on the list may work, but those on the list are known to work
<madwizard> If there are caveates, they are listed
<kelvinella> What about Manjaro Linux?
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  not supported here, no info
<stanstill> if I use an ubuntu live usb for 3 weeks, can libreoffice or my firefox configuration be saved, or are those changes lost every time I boot?
<j41> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<j41> Hopefully the last link helps!
<linux_newbie> Hey all!
<MonkeyDust> stanstill  a live isnt meant to be used 3 weeks, i guess the system would slow down
<linux_newbie> How do I check my wifi interface?
<stanstill> erm.. is what I am planning to do a "persistent live usb"?
<MonkeyDust> stanstill  that said, everything is lost from the live session, unless you save it somewhere outside the session
<MonkeyDust> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<linux_newbie> guys how do I upload a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> oops, j41 just said that
<linux_newbie> on here
<j41> :P
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  to imgur.com
<kk4ewt> stanstill, and remember if you fill up the perstistance you will have to redo the key
<stanstill> is this going to be more difficult if the only available notebook is a windows?
<stanstill> im reading now the "persistent" link
<j41> stanstill: I'm pretty sure you can use unetbootin, and it's covered in the guide if you scroll down a bit
<kk4ewt> j41 not for perstistance
<j41> ah, sorry
<linux_newbie> http://imgur.com/Bxjtsgz
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  what brings you here
<linux_newbie> I'm using Kismet and I'm not sure how to fill up the pop-ups
<MonkeyDust> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): wireless sniffer and monitor - core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2016.01.R1-1 (yakkety), package size 1191 kB, installed size 4613 kB
<stanstill> another option would be to use 2 usb sticks: one with the live os and the other with portable apps, and run all my apps from there...
<linux_newbie> I basically need to know what's my wifi interface
<stanstill> I think im not wrong...
<linux_newbie> MonkeyDust:  do you know how to find your wifi interface? (eg. wlan1 )
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  in a terminal, type    iwconfig
<linux_newbie> okay...
<linux_newbie> I see wlp2s0 - is that it?
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  802.11 is wifi
<linux_newbie> what do you mean MonkeyDust?
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  i mean that the line with 802.11 is wifi
<linux_newbie> Oh, okay
<linux_newbie> It says this: wlp2s0    IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"xyz"
<linux_newbie> xyz is the name of my connection
<j41> That's your wireless adapter then
<linux_newbie> so what should I fill up in the column for INTF?
<linux_newbie> I was watching a youtube tutorial and the guy said his was wlan1
<MonkeyDust> what's INTF
<linux_newbie> http://imgur.com/Bxjtsgz
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  what is that, on the pic?
<MonkeyDust> oh, kisletn i don't use that
<mcphail> linux_newbie: the Ubuntu interface names got a bit more complex than wlan1 a couple of releases ago. Welcome to the future
<linux_newbie> mcphail:  okay, so how do I find out what mine is?
<j41> linux_newbie: It is wlp2s0 if that's what it said
<j41> when you ran iwconfig
<mcphail> linux_newbie: you just did it
<linux_newbie> Awesome!
<linux_newbie> Thanks guys! :)
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  now type    iwlist    (don't show it here)
<linux_newbie> okay
<linux_newbie> and then?
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  it's a help to configure wifi, explore it
<j41> MonkeyDust: Why? They've got the adapter name already?
<linux_newbie> Out of curiosity, what's a good bit rate? Mine is 48 Mb/s -- is that good?
<MonkeyDust> iirc, wifi can go up to 54
<linux_newbie> that's a the threshold?
<j41> My Raspberry Pi has a bit rate of 72.2Mb/s...
<linux_newbie> damn
<linux_newbie> what does bit rate really mean? Wi-fi speed?
<j41> I'm pretty sure it's the connection speed to your router
<mcphail> linux_newbie: bit rate means "something to ignore unless you are having problems"
<mcphail> linux_newbie: also, note "man iwlist" says the bitrate parameter lists the bit rate supported by the device. I'm not sure it relates to the bit rate you're getting
<linux_newbie> I was looking for an alternative to Wi-Fi Analyzer, and I stumbled upon Kismet. Does anyone have any experience with it?
<Herbalist> no .. i found it too complex for my needs
<federico> ciao
<linux_newbie> Herbalist what were your needs at the time? (not an attempt at humor)
<Herbalist> i did install Umit Network Scanner and EtherApe and Ettercap, at that time
<akis> hi all. could you please advise if lubuntu 14.04.5 is fully supported until into 2019 as for example xubuntu 14.04.5?
<linux_newbie> Herbalist what was it for?
<Herbalist> i dunno if that would be of use to you
<Herbalist> network scanner
<linux_newbie> ooh okay, yeah I kinda want that!
<Herbalist> try it out :)
<linux_newbie> which one did you find most useluf?
<linux_newbie> useful*
<Herbalist> i think it's in the Ubuntu Software Center
<Herbalist> ehm i don't remember, i didnt use it that much
<Herbalist> some have different functionalities for this and that, just check it out
<linux_newbie> I'm a little curious, what exactly were you looking to do with it?
<Herbalist> to watch my wifi connection
<Herbalist> it kept changing access points and disconnecting
<MonkeyDust> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4+tb2-2 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 26 kB
<linux_newbie> I'm basically looking for something (like wifi analyzer) to know what channel my router should broadcast its wifi signal
<linux_newbie> ^this is mainly to improve my wifi speed
<Herbalist> i recommend to install these programs via the Software Center, then you can easily uninstall them later
<linux_newbie> check this out guys
<linux_newbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/LifeProTips/comments/4jcp2o/lpt_download_wifi_analyzer_to_determine_what/
<BluesKaj> linux_newbie, you can set the channel in your router's host page/firmware
<j41> Lots of routers also have an automatic mode, which does the work for you.
<linux_newbie> hmm, how do I check my channels?
<federico_>  irc://irc.explosionirc.org/extremo
<linux_newbie> like is there a terminal command
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  with    iwlist channel
<linux_newbie> ohhhhhh
<linux_newbie> I'm connected to the one with the lowest frequency :/
<linux_newbie> any way I can get around that?
<j41> linux_newbie: If you want to change the channel your router uses, you would have to change it in your router's settings
<linux_newbie> so I see a list of all these channels on my terminals -- are these channels part of *my* router?
<linux_newbie> terminal*
<j41> No
<j41> Those are the channels that wifi uses
<j41> Your router is broadcasting on one of them
<linux_newbie> j4i I don't  quite understand :/
<linux_newbie> j41
<federico_> irc://irc.openjoke.org/100TB
<linux_newbie> Okay I kinda get what you're saying, but is it possible for me to change the channel on which my router is broadcasting?
<MonkeyDust> federico_  this is ubuntu support
<j41> Do you know if other routers also broadcast on the channel you are using?
<j41> linux_newbie: ^
<Tatou> I really want a cheap pc to run linux, but I can't justify it I think
<linux_newbie> hmm, I don't think so? I mean I've got my connection password protected and all
<j41> linux_newbie: When you go to connect to your wifi, are there any other routers that aren't yours?
<linux_newbie> define router -- you mean the connections that show up on clicking the wifi symbol?
<j41> Yes!
<linux_newbie> yeah
<j41> Okay
<linux_newbie> I see lots of other connection (routers)
<j41> Okay then
<j41> linux_newbie:  Run this command in a terminal: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep \(Channel
<linux_newbie> Alright
<j41> If you see a channel that isn't there (channels range from 1 to 13), or one that appears the least, is probably the best channel to set your router to
<linux_newbie> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<linux_newbie> this came up: wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning
<j41> oh sorry
<j41> sudo iwlist wlp2s0 scan | grep \(Channel
<j41> instead
<linux_newbie> yep, I see 8 frequencies
<magnus_> test
<j41> Okay, you should set your router to a channel that doesn't appear there
<linux_newbie> why not?
<j41> I'm not sure what you mean
<linux_newbie> you said I should set my router to a channel that *doesn't* appear in the list. Why can't I do that?
<j41> You need to do it through your router's settings
<linux_newbie> shiite :/
<j41> You can't do this locally on your machine
<linux_newbie> oh, crap
<j41> You could try going to http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1 and using the user admin and password admin
<Pici> linux_newbie: Are you on your own home network?
<j41> That might let you into your settings, if not, search something like 'MyRouterBrand login details'
<linux_newbie> Pici yup
<Pici> okay :)
<linux_newbie> I'm on the website and I see this thing called "All Router IP's"
<linux_newbie> it's basically a list of all IP addresses - what can I do with it?
<radishingrick> hi - i have a query. Can I install windows after installing fully encrypted ubuntu and dual boot?
<linux_newbie> j41
<radishingrick> windows 8*
<j41> You're looking for your routers ip address and username/password. You can also find it on the bottom or back of your router. By navigating to the ip, and logging in, this lets you change your router's settings.
<j41> linux_newbie: ^
<shangul> for a computer with an Intel Core i2 2.33GHz * 2 with 2GB of memory which one is better/ Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<shangul> hi
<linux_newbie> okay so when I do that, will all *other" machines also be affected, or just mine?
<linux_newbie> I'm guessing all machines
<j41> Yes
<rajiv_> hi
<MonkeyDust> shangul  windows will ruin your grub, it can be repaired, but it's a pain
<shangul> MonkeyDust, i know
<j41> linux_newbie: But by running on a less congested channel, you might get faster wifi speeds, but it's not guaranteed.
<linux_newbie> 5.28 Ghz vs 2.2 Ghz -- worth the effort?
<gg_LinuxNoob> i have a query, just asking opinions, but what do you all think is the best font in Ubuntu
<j41> linux_newbie: Maybe your questions are better suited in ##networking ?
<linux_newbie> Okay, thanks a lot j41!
<ilmaisin> hmm
<j41> No problem, linux_newbie
<ilmaisin> finnish seems to be grayed out in "Language Support" even when it's installed
<ilmaisin> wonder why language setting related bugs are so often ignored since they are sensitive things
<gg_LinuxNoob> linux one is dead, right?
<gg_LinuxNoob> sorry, Ubuntu One is dead
<Pici> gg_LinuxNoob: Their cloud storage thing is dead, the single sign-on part lives on.
<gg_LinuxNoob> what is the purpose of the sign-on part?
<j41> gg_LinuxNoob: So you can sign into websites that use Ubuntu One with only one username/password
<Herbalist> Ubuntu is Alive and Kicking !
<Pici> gg_LinuxNoob: its an openid provider and ties you to canonical's services.
<gg_LinuxNoob> ah, i see
<j41> gg_LinuxNoob: A bit like 'Sign in with Facebook'
<gg_LinuxNoob> do you find it useful?
<Pici> I only really use it to sign on to launchpad and the wiki.. its just a login to me.
<gg_LinuxNoob> i see. I really don't think I need to remember another login credential
<linux_newbie> is linux an OS? Or is it Ubuntu?
<gg_LinuxNoob> I wanna tell someone, but there's no one that will listen, so you all are the victims: I find this ability to rebirth old computers with a new OS fascinating
<gg_LinuxNoob> Ubuntu has been very interesting so far
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  ubuntu is a distro (distribution), llinux is the kernel
<gg_LinuxNoob> I tried a Debian distro and just couldn't get it to work
<gg_LinuxNoob> Mint, I think
<MonkeyDust> linux_newbie  in a terminal, type    uname -r
<MonkeyDust> gg_LinuxNoob  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<gg_LinuxNoob> eh?
<MonkeyDust> gg_LinuxNoob  in a terminal window
<Herbalist> i started with Ubuntu 1 year ago ... i wish i had started 10 years earlier
<Herbalist> all those lost data
<fishcooker> how to tweak based on this iostat output http://vpaste.net/3TL0F it looks like the iowait take so long for the file operation
<Herbalist> from Windows
<gg_LinuxNoob> you are right Herbalist
<Herbalist> gg :)
<Herbalist> Ubuntu rocks
<gg_LinuxNoob> ubunto 16.04
<Herbalist> yes i have the same version
<gg_LinuxNoob> i was a little disquieted by the "Linux sucks" video on youtube.
<gg_LinuxNoob> what is LTS?
<Pici> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<stanstill> where do I find a firefox channel?
<Herbalist> stanstill.. type /list
<MonkeyDust> stanstill  type   /msg alis list firefox
<stanstill> that is huge, thanks
<gg_LinuxNoob> Windows 10 spying has me in a bind
<Herbalist> :)
<Herbalist> gg_LinuxNoob.. Windows 10 was considered as malware by some virus programs
<gg_LinuxNoob> ah, does anyone know any good linux/ubuntu training ?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | gg_LinuxNoob start here
<ubottu> gg_LinuxNoob start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gg_LinuxNoob> yes, i believe it. Malware bytes has an app to block some windows 10 spying
<Herbalist> gg_LinuxNoob.. you can find many answers here : https://askubuntu.com
<gg_LinuxNoob> so far I'm finding many answers online. so far, I'm successful
<Herbalist> yes .. me too!
<gg_LinuxNoob> but I had to completely erase windows and install ubuntu as the lone OS
<Herbalist> all answers are online
<gg_LinuxNoob> to make it really work
<gg_LinuxNoob> dual boot caused issues
<Herbalist> hmm .. i have a parallel install
<gg_LinuxNoob> is anyone successful with installing ubuntu on old macbooks?
<Herbalist> but i never use windows anymore
<profetik> So I finally got wireless to work. But still bummed it isn't as easy as downloading a driver and installing it like windows. I tried downloading a .deb Broadcom driver but it still asked for internet connecting to install (prob dependencies).
<hateball> profetik: looking at packages.ubuntu.com should show the dependencies
<gg_LinuxNoob> is there a control panel in ubuntu? I want to check sound card drivers
<hateball> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gg_LinuxNoob> how do you check hardware in ubuntu mr robot?
<gg_LinuxNoob> audio hardware
<fishcooker> mr robot using kali linux not ubuntu gg_LinuxNoob
<gg_LinuxNoob> hah! You got me fishcooker
<hateball> gg_LinuxNoob: Is something not working?
<gg_LinuxNoob> i didn't see that coming
<pascal_> hey
<hateball> Don't fix it if it isnt broken
<gg_LinuxNoob> it's working, but the sound is tinny
<gg_LinuxNoob> ok,
<gg_LinuxNoob> good point
<fishcooker> anyone will take a look on my iostat output
<gg_LinuxNoob> i tend to fiddle around with things until they break
<hateball> gg_LinuxNoob: There's probably some GUI app to show devices, but if you just run "lspci -k" and !paste the resulting link here we can help you easier
<hateball> gg_LinuxNoob: That will list your devices, and what driver currently in use
<hateball> !paste | gg_LinuxNoob
<ubottu> gg_LinuxNoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> !info lshw-gtk | gg_LinuxNoob
<ubottu> gg_LinuxNoob: lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.18-0.1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 337 kB, installed size 1577 kB
<gg_LinuxNoob> well, it says audio device is intel corporation subsystem samsung (computer manu)
<gg_LinuxNoob> i guess I should just leave it alone
<MonkeyDust> gg_LinuxNoob  in a terminal, type this, then click the icon on the desktop     lshw -html > ~/Desktop/hardware.html
<gg_LinuxNoob> that's a pretty handy terminal command
<gg_LinuxNoob> configuration:	
<gg_LinuxNoob> driver	=	snd_hda_intel
<gg_LinuxNoob> latency	=	0
<MonkeyDust> gg_LinuxNoob  yes, you should get used to using terminal commands
<gg_LinuxNoob> i use them when I find them online
<gg_LinuxNoob> i like sudo commands
<MonkeyDust> sudo is used for changes outside /home
<Tatou> sudo is just "super user do"
<gg_LinuxNoob> thats what i meant when I asked about linux training
<gg_LinuxNoob> because I can't remember all the terminal commands
<Tatou> It's like when windows pops up asking you to confirm some change that needs admin
<gg_LinuxNoob> guess i need to write them down
<MonkeyDust> gg_LinuxNoob  so do wel all
<MonkeyDust> we*
<Tatou> You're thinking of it wrong gg_LinuxNoob
<gg_LinuxNoob> what am i thinking wrong
<Tatou> It's not about memorising commands. It's about knowing where to look
<hateball> gg_LinuxNoob: well for starters you shouldnt just run "sudo commands you find online"
<gg_LinuxNoob> ohhhhhh
<gg_LinuxNoob> uh oh
<Tatou> It's about having a rough idea of the flags, etc..
<gg_LinuxNoob> the commands remind me a lot of old DOS commands
<Tatou> No.. Not at all
<Tatou> Wait, do you ACTUALLY mean DOS?
<gg_LinuxNoob> yes
<Tatou> Or do you mean the command prompt in windows?
<gg_LinuxNoob> DOS
<gg_LinuxNoob> noooooo, DOS
<gg_LinuxNoob> like before windows
<Tatou> ehh well linux terminals re much nicer
<gg_LinuxNoob> I used 6.22 or something like that. or was it 6.11
<MonkeyDust> gg_LinuxNoob  6.22 was the last, i used it too
<gg_LinuxNoob> there you go
<FinalX> I used MS-DOS since 3.x, up to 6.22, then 7.0 with Windows 95, etc.
<gg_LinuxNoob> 1990 or so
<FinalX> MS-DOS 6.22 was the last "DOS by itself", but not the last MS-DOS version.
<hateball> History lessons are great, but they are also quite !ot
<FinalX> Windows 95, 98 and Me were GUI's started on top of newer MS-DOS versions.
<FinalX> fair enough, hateball
<gg_LinuxNoob> quite what?
<FinalX> off-topic
<hateball> !ot | gg_LinuxNoob
<ubottu> gg_LinuxNoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gg_LinuxNoob> sorry
<gg_LinuxNoob> sorry bot!
<hateball> gg_LinuxNoob: So, you have an audio issue you want to solve, but you havent pasted your chipset yet that I can see
<gg_LinuxNoob> chipset is resources?
<gg_LinuxNoob> bus info?
<gg_LinuxNoob> audio is working fine. I just want to stay updated.
<whallz> hi, i have disabled kernel options "quiet" and "splash", so i see the verbose output. i saw some red "failed" lines there, where can i review that log ?
<whallz> i couldnt read beacause it scrolls really fast
<linux_newbie> I like to think of channel as a tubes (with frequencies) in which my router broadcasts its signal. Is that a correct analogy?
<ducasse> linux_newbie: why don't you ask in ##networking?
<linux_newbie> I did, but no one's responding :/
<surveyor> whallz: /var/log/dmesg
<hateball> whallz: journalctl -b
<hateball> !pm | profetik
<ubottu> profetik: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Blakes5> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a Acer Travelmate B with windows 10. The laptop comes with 32GB eMMC where windows is installed. I've added a 120GB SSD where I have Ubuntu installed. However, I cannot get grub installed on either the eMMC or SSD. Help?
<profetik>  Went on packages ubuntu page and found what i would have needed. But then I would have to download the dependencies of the dependencies.
<whallz> ty
<LinuxNovice> hello, has anybody here heard of UCare system core?
<\9> Blakes5: what's stopping you from installing grub?
<whallz> but how can i see which ones where the ones which stated "failed" in red ?
<surveyor> grep "failed" /var/log/dmesg
<whallz> ok
<profetik>  Once I downloaded all of those, how could I just package as one big .deb file ?
<LinuxNovice> It is a package to automate the system update/upgrade.
<profetik> It would be great if I could check all like in synaptic and when I download it, it converts/exports as deb. Right from the website.
<whallz> surveyor: no lines in the output of that grep
<whallz> isnt that log "wrapped" around something at boot?
<Blakes5> The installer complains of an error which I didn't write down. But when going back via live CD to install grub I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get conoical path of /cow
<\9> profetik: can't you use apt?
<MonkeyDust> whallz  use grp -e, to override upper and lowercase
<whallz> why do some lines start with a green Ok and others with red Failed ?
<MonkeyDust> grep- e
<whallz> no results, its not the case
<hateball> MonkeyDust, whallz it's grep -i
<hateball> :p
<Blakes5> I've looked for the error online and tried a few things but nothing worked. And tbh this is over my head.
<MonkeyDust> hateball  right, dang
<whallz> same thing
<LinuxNovice> am I invisible here?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNovice  you are
<LinuxNovice> why?
<whallz> LinuxNovice: you are wearing an invisibility coat
<\9> !ask | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whallz> \9: he already asked his question, but didnt end the line with a "?"
<LinuxNovice> the question was about UCare system core. Has anyone used it?
<\9> why do you care if anyone uses it?
<LinuxNovice> I wanted to install it in Xubuntu. It is not there in the Software Centre.
<\9> okay finally
<whallz> LinuxNovice: you probably need to set the PPA first to install that package
<hateball> It's provided by source or in a !ppa, aka not supported here
<\9> LinuxNovice: not all software that works on ubuntu goes to the software center
<LinuxNovice> There is a Lubuntu based distro - LXLE.  There that package is available as the default updater.
<\9> LXLE is not supported here
<LinuxNovice> I am using Xubuntu now.
<whallz> LinuxNovice: #xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNovice  find a !ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<\9> whallz: he's not going to find help in #xubuntu
<LinuxNovice> ok. But, all I wanted is, how can I find that package.
<\9> ucore website, launchpad
<LinuxNovice> will it be safe?
<\9> as safe as ucore is
<LinuxNovice> I usually install packages from the Software Centre.
<MonkeyDust> what's ucore
<j41> LinuxNovice: Lots of software that works on Ubuntu isn't in the software center.
<\9> MonkeyDust: some system updater
<whallz> LinuxNovice: what do u mean by safe anyways? are all software center packages "safe"for you ?
<LinuxNovice> it is an automated system update/ upgrade package.
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with my custom upgrade file
<LinuxNovice> I don't know. I am too new to have any knowledge of that.
<whallz> LinuxNovice: well its nice you are questioning the "safety" of the software you install
<whallz> LinuxNovice: you should probably also take the "freedom" of the software you install into account
<LinuxNovice> yes. I have been advised to install packages from the Software Centre only.
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNovice  but start with what you find in the repos, use unsupported/untrusted ppas afterward, if you still want
<\9> LinuxNovice: why are you messing with external software such as ucore if you're new?
<LinuxNovice> that package is very nice. All one needs to do is enter the root password and everything is taken care of by that package itself.
<whallz> ubuntu handles automatic updates for you if thats what you are worried about
<whallz> LinuxNovice: well thats not very safe isnt it ?
<whallz> :)
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNovice  start with    sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<LinuxNovice> ok. Automatic update option is available?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNovice  sure, in the system settings
<\9> LinuxNovice: ubuntu provides automated updates already
<LinuxNovice> ok. I will stick to the above option for now.
<\9> i'm not sure how exactly xubuntu does it but the underlying system is capable of doing an entire system upgrade with a single command if not completely automatically
<LinuxNovice> ok, guys. That's all I needed. Thanks for the help.
<\9> no problem
<whallz> so, is dmesg wrapped in something at boot to show those fancy green OK or red FAIL ?
<whallz> they are not written into the log per se
<ioria> whallz, on trusty you can check /var/log/boot.log on 16.04 try   journalctl -b0 SYSLOG_PID=1
<whallz> but there's no way to identify which lines showed as "FAIL" at boot !?
<whallz> there's no ERROR nor WARN
<ioria> whallz, do you have a  /var/log/boot.log  ?
<whallz> yes
<ioria> whallz,  grep -i fail   /var/log/boot.log
<whallz> only 2 lines there, about /dev/sda2's journal being recovered
<whallz> thats the whole file, 2 lines
<ioria> whallz,  what do you expect to see there ?
<whallz> you know all that output you see if you ESC when you are seeing plymouth ?
<whallz> or if you disable "splash" and "quiet" options for the kernel in the grub config
<ioria> sure
<whallz> i always see a couple of lines in red
<whallz> i never got to read them
<whallz> cause they scroll fast
<whallz> this output is not the same as found in /var/log/boot.log nor in dmesg
<whallz> is there a file which logged exactly that output?
<MonkeyDust> whallz  /var/log/syslog maybe
<ducasse> whallz: try 'systemctl --failed' - it will list the services that failed to start
<whallz> ok syslog has some results if i grep failed
<whallz> thats a start
<whallz> thanks
<BetaSoul> Hey Guys, any one been able to get lastpass pocket up and running in the last while?
<uddane> is it me or have there been a lot of reboots due to updates, lately?
<Philipp_> is anybody using unattended upgrades for production servers?
<TBotNik> All: Having cursor/mouse pointer problem. Working from phone via AndroidlRC. Writeup at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5647200#post5647200 Running kubuntu 14.04 lts
<ipatrol> Why is do-release-upgrade this big monolithic script, as opposed to a little thing that upgrades the sources list and then lets the user do the upgrades with their own preferred package manager?
<TBotNik> Can anyone help me with my cursor problem?
<ipatrol> TBotNik: this channel is unusually quiet this morning
<matju> Hi, my soundcard disappeared from my settings on my older laptop (HP G62) when upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. There is no /proc/asound folder at the moment. What do I do ?
<BluesKaj> ipatrol, because do-release -upgraqde upgrades the whole OS not just it's packages
<inersha> If I have a shell script in my home directory that I want to run as a cronjob, is it okay to write the path to the file like this in my crontab:
<BluesKaj> err do-release-upgrade
<inersha> @daily ~/script.sh
<inersha> Or does it have to be: @daily /home/user/script.sh
<ipatrol> BluesKaj: but I would kinda prefer to have aptitude handle the packages. I tend to get better results that way.
<MonkeyDust> inersha  cron does not use shortcuts like ~ ... use the complete path
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ipatrol> BluesKaj: I know what aptitude *is*
<brainwash> ipatrol: you don't have to use do-release-upgrade
<ipatrol> brainwash: too late
<mortal1> howdy folks, so after installing ubuntu i wanted to try other desktops, so i installed xubuntu / lubuntu -desktop
<brainwash> ipatrol: I'd guess that contributions are welcome
<inersha> MonkeyDust: Thanks. What can I do if I want to share the same crontab file on different computers, but obviously the /home/user/ directory is going to be different?
<mortal1> decided i didn't like these so i did apt-get autoremove ubuntu/lubuntu-desktop
<ipatrol> brainwash: I couldn't find anything else explaining how to manually upgrade the sources
<MonkeyDust> inersha  not sure, never tried
<mortal1> well, my login screen and little notification icons are still messed up
<BluesKaj> think I'll leave this conversation to those who have some thing to contribute , so far it's totally non-productive
<EriC^^> mortal1: is it a somewhat fresh install? i'd reinstall honestly
<mortal1> :^|
<MonkeyDust> inersha  symlink the crontab file to a shared folder    <-- wild idea
<ikonia> do not do that
<EriC^^> mortal1: ubuntu isn't *really* made to have other de's installed, it's kind of out there as a how-to and whatnot but it's not properly implemented and certainly getting out of it isn't
<ikonia> crontab should be in a specific place and should be a physical file
 * mortal1 sighs
<MonkeyDust> inersha  disregard my hint
<inersha> MonkeyDust: Ha, sure.
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: nothing wrong with the idea, but that is one of the special files
<ikonia> you can technically do it but it will cause you problems
<EriC^^> mortal1: or hunt down the packages the other de's brought in which won't affect current packages or the de you want left's packages (that would suck though)
<walter_> hello
<inersha> ikonia: Is it possible to append cronjobs to the crontab from a file? Every time I run `crontab my-crontab` it completely overwrites it.
<mortal1> what i don't get, is if all these things got installed with xubuntu-desktop, why the heck wouldn't they be uninstalled with xubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> inersha: yeah using crontab -l
<surveyor> crontab doesn't allow $HOME, you have to type out /home/whoever?
<TBotNik> ipatrol: Think you're right! Can't get help on #kubuntu or ##linux either. Most must be on holiday vacation!
<ikonia> inersha: why are you running crontab my-crontab
<ikonia> inersha: thats loading the file you specify over the master file
<mortal1> it's like it's left this crap out there, orphaned
<ipatrol> aaaaand my little brother just barged in and complained that my upgrade is lagging his precious games >:/
<walter_> hi
<inersha> ikonia: What's the preffered method for adding jobs to crontab?
<ikonia> inersha: crontab -e
<EriC^^> mortal1: yeah, apt isn't really that bright
<TBotNik> mortal1: I like kubuntu with the KDE desktop best!
<ipatrol> EriC^^: hence my comment earlier about preferring aptitude to apt
<EriC^^> ipatrol: same crap i think different smell
<EriC^^> never tried it but i'm not holding my breathe for the de issue :)
<ipatrol> EriC^^: no, aptitude is a completely different frontend, with a much more intelligent resolver
<ioria> mortal1,  well, lubuntu-desktop it's a metapackage ... did you run autoremove ?
<EriC^^> mortal1: ^ you got nothing to lose i guess, try it and let us know
<mortal1> ioria: yes
<inersha> ikonia: Basically, I've got a website running on a server, and I want it to run cronjobs. If I change server and have to set up the website again, I'd like to be able to add all my specific cronjobs to the crontab without having to do it manually. That's why I've created a my-crontab file and I'm adding those jobs using `crontab my-crontab`
<ipatrol> EriC^^: but yeah, generally speaking, I find that trying to have multiple DEs installed never works out well
<EriC^^> mortal1: there is the program deborphan which might be of help
<ioria> mortal1,  dpkg -l lxsession
<EriC^^> mortal1: also debfoster
<ikonia> inersha: so just crontab -l >cron.out
<ikonia> inersha: then use that file to import onto another server
<EriC^^> ipatrol: yeah, it's a mess for sure
<ipatrol> They don't keep to their own configuration files and tend to make multiple, mutually exclusive, changes to various xdg files and such
<ikonia> inersha: this is a really simple thing, you edit the crontab
<distortedvoice> I connected my xbox controller via bluetooth but it keeps saying connected/disconnected in bluetoothctl
<TBotNik> Repeating: Can anyone help me with my cursor problem?
<ipatrol> TBotNik: your description sounds a little bizarre
<mortal1> ioria: yup it seems to be there
<ipatrol> "When this happens is not always consistent, but one scenario is. This scenario happens when i go to phpMyAdmin and run an "import". I always lose it then." that's like quantum mechanics level weird
<EriC^^> inersha: if you want to do it programmatically, then "(crontab -l; cat my_crontab) | crontab" should add the new ones leaving the old ones
<herit> hello
<inersha> EriC^^: Thank you
<EriC^^> inersha: no problem
<OS-9947> test
<ipatrol> OS-9947: response
<OS-9947> thx ;)
<ioria> mortal1,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23701024/    these are the pkgs installed by lubuntu-desktop, you can cat & xargs to remove/purge them. But first try a reboot and apt-get autoremove again
<ikonia> if you use crontab -e though you get error checking
<ikonia> writing to a file then importing it means you get no error checking, it will just load it blindly
<ikonia> I don't understand the problem with using crontab -e, the tool is desiged to safely edit and validate cron
<ioria> mortal1, on trusty , tho :(
<EriC^^> ikonia: he has a lot of pc's he says and wants to do it scriptingly
<ipatrol> TBotNik: I think I've had that problem in the past too, and I usually just log out and log back in. I don't know what causes it
<ikonia> EriC^^: right, so edit the master one, so you know it's good, then push the others out
<ioria> mortal1,  maybe some pkgs version is different
<EriC^^> ikonia: i think he's just adding, that's what i gathered anyways
<ceed^> What does >= mean when there's dependency problems with a package? that I need a newer or and older version of the library?
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<ipatrol> ikonia: aren't there specialized solutions for pushing changes to multiple machines?
<mortal1> ioria: yeah i'm going through the list of deps now
<ikonia> ipatrol: many many options
<ipatrol> ikonia: stuff like that is generally Red Hat's specialty, but I'm sure things exist for Ubuntu as well.
<ikonia> ipatrol: what ?
<ikonia> ipatrol: it's nothing to do with redhat or ubuntu
<ikonia> ipatrol: what does that even mean
<ikonia> ipatrol: a server, edit the crontb safely, push it out to any other servers you want, it's a 20 line script or a whole config management solution, it's up to you,
<ipatrol> ikonia: rpms vs dpkg
<mortal1> brb
<ikonia> ipatrol: what ???? thats package management and deps and rpms do the same thing, you don't push out crontab files with debs or rpms
<ipatrol> ikonia: I was speaking generically, of system management solutions
<ikonia> ipatrol: you're making no sense
<ikonia> ipatrol: you're saying it's redhat speciality but not ubuntus.....when it matters not what distro you're running on
<ipatrol> ikonia: "specialty" in the sense that there's a lot of support for the concept of integrated computer group management, as opposed to this ad-hoc thing you're doing
<ikonia> ipatrol: and there is the same support in ubuntu
<ikonia> hence why I'm not sure what you're talking about
<ipatrol> ikonia: yes, there is, I'm just saying Red Hat is more well known for them. Anaconda immediately comes to mind.
<ikonia> ipatrol: anacodna.....thats an installer
<ikonia> ipatrol: what are you talking about at all ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, feeds the troll ....
<ikonia> ipatrol: you can push out a crontab with a shell script.....what are you even talking about redhat is more known
<ipatrol> BluesKaj: I'm not trolling, but I suspect we're on two completely different registers here
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<PCatinean> what doe s the | sh command do?
<ikonia> PCatinean: it pipes something into a shell
<ipatrol> PCatinean: feeds commands to the system shell
<ipatrol> it's usually a bad idea, and you should probably stop for a moment if you see that
<PCatinean> so when doing this curl -fsSL https://get.docker.com/ | sh when running it in the console
<ikonia> PCatinean: do not do that
<PCatinean> why is it like this in the manual?
<ipatrol> PCatinean: because whoever wrote it is a baka
<PCatinean> from here: https://docs.docker.com/engine/getstarted/linux_install_help/
<ikonia> PCatinean: use the packages provided by your distro
<PCatinean> ikonia, that would not be the latest though yes?
<ikonia> PCatinean: that would be the latest your distro supports and maintains
<PCatinean> indeed
<ikonia> PCatinean: you should not run that command
<ipatrol> PCatinean: https://www.seancassidy.me/dont-pipe-to-your-shell.html
<PCatinean> ikonia, problem is I already did since it was in the official documentation :)
 * PCatinean reads
<ikonia> PCatinean: so you run things you don't know what they do
<Pici> PCatinean: it *looks* like that script installs a new docker repository that will grab updated docker packages from their site...
<ipatrol> ikonia: hey, give him some credit, he's no worse than the average Windows user ;-)
<ikonia> ipatrol: please don't bash windows users, it makes you sound like a jerk from 1999
<ipatrol> ikonia: I wasn't bashing anyone, it was a light-hearted remark
<ikonia> ipatrol: a light hearted dig at windows users.....which stopped being real in 1990
<PCatinean> :))
<ipatrol> I also use Windows on a dual-boot setup, so I can make self-deprecating jokes
<PCatinean> I just trusted their documentation and reputation, I got the curl part was just not sure what the | sh did
<PCatinean> now I assume I need to remove it with dpkg?
<neure> hi
<ipatrol> PCatinean: no, dpkg may not help
<ikonia> PCatinean: it's not installed with dpkg
<ikonia> you just curled a shell script to run blind
<PCatinean> ikonia, I understand now
<ipatrol> You need to read the script, figure out what it did, and undo it
<ikonia> you need to look at what that shell script actually does (as Pici did)
<PCatinean> ah so the pipe basically executed the script after it retrieved it from the address?
<ipatrol> PCatinean: yes
<PCatinean> now I can just curl it and look inside
<PCatinean> Ok got it, makes sense
<PCatinean> learning here :)
<ipatrol> PCatinean: and hope it didn't summon Cthluhu or something on your box
<ayolibro> Hi. Where do I need to install the bootloader for a dualboot system with Win 10? (UEFI) These are my partitions: https://paste.kde.org/pivktlf9e
<PCatinean> hahah :))
<ipatrol> ayolibro: UEFI? Win10? Oooooh boy...
<PCatinean> Actually I could just access the link https://get.docker.com/
<PCatinean> ikonia, and since it has line returns it just executed all the commands one by one while the info is suppresed by one of the options passed
<helo> is it possible to write an init script that will work on 14.04 and 16.04?
<PCatinean> I assue
<helo> maybe relying on upstart backward compat?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I hava a problem with init script of radicale. it said OK, but daemon is missing.
<ipatrol> PCatinean: thankfully it appears to play nice and use the package manager to do the work
<heiwa> damn this ubuntu 16.10
<heiwa> gotta fill in 3 passwords to install software
<heiwa> -_-
<matju> Hi, my soundcard disappeared from my settings on my older laptop (HP G62) when upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. There is no /proc/asound folder at the moment. What do I do ? (update: if I manually load snd-hda-core, /proc/asound appears but contains no soundcards)
<heiwa> 16.1-sound worked perfectly
<heiwa> 16.10
<heiwa> normally have to manually install
<ipatrol> PCatinean: it also installs Apparmor and Aufs
<irgendwer4711> aufs is broken
<heiwa> privet pavlushka
<heiwa> should have stayed with windows 95
<heiwa> haiz
<ipatrol> irgendwer4711: tell that to them
<irgendwer4711> ipatrol: kernel team did that.
<PCatinean> ipatrol, so basically I can remove their ppa repo, uninstall, purge and it's done?
<ipatrol> PCatinean: try `rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/docker.list`
<sruli> after a fresh install ubuntu-gnome 16.04 i run a manual dist-upgrade, i then do "apt install -f" it wants to remove all the packages on the system, yesterday i hit 'y' and it was like watching the apocalypse the system destructed itself and hung while installing cryptsetup (on a luks enabled sys)  why is it doing this? how can i safely use apt install -f from a bash script? out put of apt install -f paste.ubuntu.com/23701115
<ipatrol> sruli: aptitude is usually more intelligent than apt
<aadi> hi all
<ipatrol> apt has a head full of rocks and fried circuit components
<sruli> ipatrol: the command would be aptitude -f ?
<aadi> will anyone please help me
<MonkeyDust> aadi  start with a question
<ipatrol> sruli: yes
<PCatinean> ipatrol, what if I just remove it from the gui?
<ipatrol> PCatinean: that works too
<ipatrol> remove the repo, update, purge, done
<aadi> @MonkeyDust i know basic java and i am ne to programming, i want to contribute to open source so how can i?
<MonkeyDust> !contribute | aadi
<ubottu> aadi: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<PCatinean> ipatrol, just did it. nice, so I didn't pay too much for this mistake
<sysadmin> Hi, suddenly the borders of the windows disappeared
<sysadmin> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<PCatinean> ok so installing the repo version now
<helo> aadi: github.com, find a project you are interested in, learn the github workflow, and get to work
<sysadmin> Do you have any idea what happened?
<heiwa> some geek invented the inernyet
<heiwa> and now we all gone to zombie hell
<PCatinean> brb
<ipatrol> PCatinean: just don't do a curl-pipe-sh ever again, no matter what anyone tells you. For all you know, that script could cause demons to come flying out of your nose.
<sysadmin> I just trying to install some drivers for internet usb
<sysadmin> but I think I accidently currpted something that removed the borders of the windows
<ipatrol> oh, he left
<ipatrol> PCatinean: just don't do a curl-pipe-sh ever again, no matter what anyone tells you. For all you know, that script could cause demons to come flying out of your nose.
<yotux> When installing with UEFI do I install the bootloader to the EFI partition?
<ipatrol> yotux: I think so
<yotux> ipatrol, thanks have a user asking in the kubuntu channel I forget how I installed a while ago
<aadi> @helo @ MonkeyDust @ ubottu i know basic java , then also can i contribute ,  I am learning android too from udacity!
<ipatrol> aadi: ubottu is a bot
<shendy> Guys, any help?
<ipatrol> !hello | aadi
<matju> Hi. In Synaptic, "Additional drivers" shows a peripheral named "Unknown: Unknown" with potential driver "intel-microcode", but trying to change the setting hangs (progressbar stays at beginning). Trying to change the setting back causes the same problem. What should I do about this, and is this related to my soundcard problem ?
<aadi> @ipatrol hello sir
<ipatrol> !ubottu | aadi
<ubottu> aadi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<ipatrol> the exclamation point prefixes a command, and the pipe character addresses it to a user
<ipatrol> shendy: the short answer is I have no idea why the windows disappeared, and likely won't know until I have a bit more to go on, like some xorg logs.
<shendy> Ok, I have a little experience with that, where is the log file to provide?
<shendy> ipatrol
<aadi> @ ipatrol why are you writing in such a way i.e, (!<...> | aadi)
<brainwash> matju: open a terminal window and run "sudo apt-get install intel-microcode"
<brainwash> matju: or "sudo apt-get remove intel-microcode"
<mustmodify> This is going to make me seem stupid. But how do I figure out whether my root directory, listed here as /dev/mapper/logopolis--vg-root -- is the same as /dev/logopolis-vg ?
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/afe6122753d6658ec131aafd830d319c
<brainwash> matju: if it fails with an error, please share the terminal output (use a pastebin servcie)
<mustmodify> and am I correct in thinking that /dev/logopolis and /dev/logopolis-vg are a matched-pair of files used to construct a single drive for LVM?
<aadi>  sir/Ma'am-     i have an query regarding- how to be a better and efficient programmer! can anyone tell me?
<RtMF> mustmodify: am I correct in thinking those devices are going to be used for some Block Transfer Computation? ;)
<popey> aadi: this is an ubuntu support channel, your question is a bit offtopic
<ipatrol> aadi: that's how the bot takes commands
<Guest80030> Hellow
<mustmodify> RtMF: Rarely do people pick up on the reference. :)
<Guest80030> Any body speak spanish?
<popey> !es | Guest80030
<ubottu> Guest80030: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sruli> ipatrol: with aptitude is it possible to install only packages that are older/newer then specified date?
<RtMF> mustmodify: friend of mine introduced me, its a great episode, and satoshi made it even cooler
<DArqueBishop> mustmodify and RtMF: I was under the impression that computers culdn't handle Block Transfer Computations anyway.
<Guest80030> join #ubuntu-es
<RtMF> DArqueBishop: well that's why they're using two, presumably they also have an internet connection, that gives you three independant actors in the system and it can work
<aadi> gotcha :)
<mustmodify> seriously, though. I want to mount the drive that I'm not currently using but I don't know which one it is. :)
<ipatrol> Guest80030: prependes "/"
<ipatrol> mustmodify: lsblk?
<RtMF> mustmodify: try the 'df' command, it can help see through the forest of 'mount', also those names are all arbitrary, but a -vg would be a 'volume group' yes, and inside those are 'logical volumes', and the volume group resides on one or more 'physical volume' -- that's LVM in a nutshell
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  and use    sudo lsblk
<RtMF> that is, -vg is *usually* a volume group, like I said, when you actually run lvadmin/pvchange/lvscan/etc. you can set them
<mustmodify> ipatrol: ohhh... useful!
<mustmodify> updated gist https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/afe6122753d6658ec131aafd830d319c
<RtMF> MonkeyDust: thank you, I need to remember lsblk exists
<shendy> Hi, suddenly the borders of the windows disappeared, anyone have an idea or where to start troubleshooting the problem?
<ipatrol> MonkeyDust: lsblk doesn't require sudo; that's blkid
<mustmodify> ipatrol: can I rename one of those from 'logopolis'? It'd be less confusing. :)
<mustmodify> without having to redo everything, that is.
<aadi> I once installed eclipse and then uninstalled it ,fter than i had installed netBeans but i dont know this is not working i have uninstalled eclipse correctly but now am not able to install either eclipse nor netBeans please help :(
<matju> brainwash: purge & install worked correctly, but did nothing about my soundcard disappearance problem.
<brainwash> matju: intel-microcode is firmware for your intel cpu, so it's not related to your soundcard
<MonkeyDust> ipatrol  right, i meant blkid
<ipatrol> brainwash: intel tends to integrate their components heavily though
<ipatrol> if you happen to have an intel soundcard, it could actually be affected by the microcode
<ipatrol> mustmodify: the easiest way to edit any aspect of your partition table is with a GParted LiveCD
<matju> Hi, my soundcard disappeared from my settings on my older laptop (HP G62) when upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. There is no /proc/asound folder at the moment. What do I do ? (update: if I manually load snd-hda-core, /proc/asound appears but contains no soundcards)
<brunch875> when did eth0 turn into enp4s0f1? Hot damn...
<brunch875> wlp3s0? Someone really hates people with a short memory like me
<ipatrol> brunch875: yeah it's annoying. Debian stock has kept the old names, which I tend to prefer
<heiwa> what means this [ Desktop entry contains no valid Exec line] ?
<heiwa> am trying to run a program
<MonkeyDust> heiwa  if you edit the .desktop file, you should find a line with Exec
<heiwa> the link is bad ?
<ipatrol> heiwa: the shortcut is bad
<heiwa> i see
<leeyaa> hi
<TimSchumi> I always wondered too. Why is it now wlp3s0?
<leeyaa> does anyone know if LWP::Protocol::http::SocketUnixAlt is availabe in default repos ?
<leeyaa> i cant find it
<mustmodify> well, it looks like I was able to mount that drive. Thanks everyone.
<stanstill> Samsung Galaxy Player < is there a ubuntu equivalent?
<robert45> hi guys, after a dist-upgrade process my server is unbootable, Im getting this on the screen, any advice? http://imgur.com/a/l1hvV
<ipatrol> TimSchumi: systemd
<fu> Does Nautilus in 16.10 no longer show other drives in sidebar? It shows in 'Other locations' view.
<ipatrol> like everything else convoluted these days. https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<brunch875> ipatrol: thanks for that lin
<brunch875> s/$/k
<heiwa> when is ubuntu going to be on a cloud ?
<heiwa> then i just have to connect to internyet and it bloody works
<ipatrol> heiwa: It already is, in some senses
<heiwa> ah ok
<heiwa> well i remember i had to install the mouse from casette
<heiwa> with dos
<ipatrol> heiwa: Considering that "cloud" is really shorthand for "somebody else's problem"
<heiwa> uhum :D
<heiwa> in ubuntu 16.10 sound worked perfectly though
<heiwa> no twoubbles there
<heiwa> :)
<heiwa> slowely slowely
<ipatrol> heiwa: the entire concept of a package repository could be considered a "cloud" solution
<heiwa> i see
<Etx4> hello guys. suddenly and without apparent reason, all my wife account desktop icons have disappeared. any ideas?
<heiwa> perhaps you shifted menu
<heiwa> ubuntu has a few menu´s
<Etx4> how can that happen? i'm a newbie
<heiwa> try desktop screen then scroll mouse
<ipatrol> Etx4: at first I read that as "suddenly and without apparent reason, my wife disappeared", and I was going to respond, "Um, that's not an Ubuntu issue. Did you try calling the police?"
<heiwa> but it should return when you reboot
<EriC^^> Etx4: are they still in ~/Desktop ?
<nphan70m>  I am on latest stable build of ubuntu gnome, and i have also tried several other linux distros. I face the same issue in all of them, which is that whenever i put my laptop to sleep, it never wakes up! the fan turns on, but the screen stays black, i have to perform a hard reboot to get the system back running. Can this be fixed? i have googled a lot already, with no success.
<nphan70m>  I am using an HP Laptop, dual booted alongside windows 10
<nphan70m> . 8 gigs ram, GTX 740m GPU
<nphan70m> . I have tried switching drivers, several of them with nothing that worked.
<EriC^^> Etx4: ubuntu uses nautilus (the filemanager) to show the icons on the actual desktop wallpaper if that crashes it can affect stuff, try "nautilus -q" then "nautilus" in the terminal
<Atman> hi
<Etx4> heiwa: thats the problem. reboot didnt solved. and yes, it's still in Desktop folder
<test> hi
<heiwa> terminal = ctrl/alt -> T
<Etx4> okay, i'll try it
<ipatrol> nphan70m: you know, I think I've had that happen to me on occasion. I've never had an exact reason for it though
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<fu> How can I show drives in Nautilus sidebar? Looks like 16.10 update changed it to 'other locations' tab.
<ipatrol> Umeaboy: lo
<Umeaboy> Anyone experience any issue with Virtualbox in 16.10?
<Atman> Umeaboy: no
<madwizard> no
<ipatrol> fu: plead with the GNOME team to stop changing the interface without leaving any configuration options, then proceed to bang your head against a wall as they insult you and ban you from their bugtracker?
<Umeaboy> OK. I checked the alternative for USB 2.0 in the Devices menu and now the Virtualbox window won't give me a working menu anymore.
<Umeaboy> I'm not sure what went wrong.
<Umeaboy> I got no error message.
<MonkeyDust> Umeaboy  what brings you here
<ipatrol> Umeaboy: sounds like a VirtualBox issue though, not our domain
<Umeaboy> OK.
<heiwa> am thinking to go back to 14.04
<j41> Umeaboy: Try #vbox
<heiwa> with software centre have to fill 3 passwords
<heiwa> -_-
<ipatrol> heiwa: I just use Synaptic 99% of the time
<nphan70m> can someone help me?
<fu> ipatrol: Are you sure it was changed in 16.10? Maybe it was changed before and I used a fix before, in which case I'll try to find it again.
<heiwa> ah thanks for idea
<nphan70m> not sounding rude, but this is my first time ere
<ipatrol> nphan70m: as far as I can tell, the issue is a hardware one with ACPI interrupts, and it's not something that
<ipatrol> we can fix
<nphan70m> but it doesn't happen on windows
<ipatrol> fu: I don't know if it was or not. I don't use Nautilus, having grown tired of GNOME's shenanigans long ago.
<ipatrol> I'm just saying that's their modus operandi
<fu> ipatrol wat do you use?
<PCatinean> ipatrol, now that I've realised what it does I will never ever do that
<ipatrol> fu: Kubuntu
<PCatinean> It could be rm -rf /* inside it for all I know
<ipatrol> PCatinean: ok then, take care, and watch out for those nasal demons!
 * PCatinean is wondering how ipatrol knew he was picking his knows
<PCatinean> nose*
<winsen> hi all
<ipatrol> I didn't, it was a computing joke. http://catb.org/jargon/html/N/nasal-demons.html
<heiwa> bye folks
<winsen> what do you use to pastbin screenshot please?
<heiwa> thanks for twoubbles
<heiwa> have nice day
<ipatrol> winsen: imgur?
<Blakes5> Hi, I need some help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a Acer Travelmate B that has a 32GB eMMC module with windows 10 and a 120GB SSD that I added. It looks like the OS installs but I'm not getting a grub boot menu when booting, it just loads windows.
<j41> Blakes5: Are you installing Ubuntu to the eMMC module or the SSD?
<winsen> ipatrol: I mean in order to pastbin here for help.
<Blakes5> j41, installing Ubuntu to SSD
<ipatrol> winsen: I think we use imgur for screenshots too
<Blakes5> j41, the installation option I chose was to install alongside windows.
<j41> Blakes5: Did the installer ask you where you want to install grub to?
<Ext4> now, this is weird: (nautilus:1852): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Blakes5> j41, it did not specifically ask that but it did create an EFI partition on the ssd. I assume that's where grub is. But, the laptop won't give an option to boot from the SDD on the eMMC
<surveyor> Blakes5, what BIOS version is in the Travelmate? It may be a weird uefi setting preventing linux from booting.
<Blakes5> surveyor, give me a second to find out.
<ipatrol> surveyor: considering what Windows does these days? "UEFI setting preventing linux from booting" might very well be intentional, *snort*
<surveyor> ipatrol, true :(
<Blakes5> surveyor, bios version 1.06
<ipatrol> I know it's literally true on ARM platforms
<surveyor> ty
<Blakes5> The ssd is listed in the boot priority. However, when pressing f12 to get the boot menu, the SSD isn't listed.
<winsen> ipatrol: I 'll try, can you see this: http://imgur.com/a/Vzv9a
<surveyor> Blakes5, Hmm. Is there a BIOS setting like "legacy boot mode" or something to that effect?
<Ext4> weird thing. in my desktop screen, the File System, Home, etc are there. in my wife user account they still dont appear and the nautilus give me that error. what the hell is wrong?
<Ext4> i've rebboted twice already. :/
<Blakes5> surveyor, yes, I'll give that a try.
<surveyor> good luck bud, had something similar happen on an older desktop system
<surveyor> Blakes5, is it just a Travelmate B? Or like a B113-E?
<VileGent> surveyor, i was guessing maybe efi myself
<Blakes5> tmb117-mp-c2g3
<surveyor> VileGent, always that damnable efi ain't it? heh. :)
<Blakes5> In legacy mode the ssd is available in the boot menu. However, it does not load grub. It loads windows.
<hamdjan> does apparmor already protect the memory of a program? e.g. if i run my script which reads the stdin for my password then the password will no be readable by anybody else than the currently logged in user?
<Blakes5> Honestly, UEFI causes me nothing but headaches and I don't really understand it or how to deal with it.
<j41> Yay, 'better' technologies!
<hamdjan> Blakes5, you dont need to use uefi
<surveyor> Blakes5, yeah man, it sucks, sorry. Try installing with UEFI turned off, as hamdjan said.
<ipatrol> Blakes5: I've stuck with BIOS
<hamdjan> it's not a technology that you have to upgrade. some people even say it's not stable enough yet
<ipatrol> surveyor: windows 8 and up requires UEFI
<surveyor> or with its setting in a different config thatn what it was the first time you installed linux.
<surveyor> Nah, Win8+ will boot even if you turn that crap off, right?
<ipatrol> surveyor: no
<hamdjan> on a desktop system i would prefer uefi though
<surveyor> ah
<ipatrol> Microsoft chose to require UEFI because it allows for their latest DRM machinations in a way that BIOS doesn't
<brainwash> are you sure that it is a requirement?
<msch> hi, I'm on 16.04 using RAID1, can I somehow change the boot process so that mdadm tries to incrementally assemble instead of the normal assemble? I'd rather start in degraded mode if a drive is missing than not at all
<ipatrol> brainwash: yes, absolutely. It's caused its fair share of headaches
<ikonia> msch: it can't work like that
<ikonia> msch: it will need to be in a certain state of known "good" to boot
<ikonia> msch: however it should take less than seconds if your drives are in sync
<msch> ikonia: well, I have RAID1, so if only one drive is available then it could still boot in degraded mode.
<ikonia> msch: yes, because it knows the state, degraded
<ikonia> msch: so you have one source of truth
<msch> ikonia: I just tried removing one drive, ubuntu then fails to boot at all, drops me into initramfs, there I can do mdadm /dev/md0 -I --run --scan and voila md0 is active in degraded mode
<ikonia> msch: look at the state of the device that you didn't remove
<ikonia> msch: it suggests your raid setup has a problem that is being hidden
<msch> ikonia: how do I do that?
<ikonia> msch: have look from the initramfs
<msch> yeah but using mdadm --examine or how?
<brainwash> ipatrol: all I can find is "Windows 10 still supports old legacy BIOS. UEFI is not required."
<winsen> how can I know if i installed Thunderbird from repositories or not?
<ipatrol> brainwash: the hardware that Win10 comes on doesn't though
<msch> ikonia: so I just mdadm --examine the drive and yeah, it looks good. I mean I totally understand why mdadm -A fails if I remove a drive (it even errors "CREATE group disk not found") that's why I want to change the way the system boots to incremental assembly
<Guy1524> hey guys, yesterday my packages were all weird and to fix it I had to do sudo apt-get -f install to fix it.  Now wireless is not working, lshw lists my wireless card as "unclaimed".  I tried reinstalling bcmwl-kernel-source however I get: modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-57-generic
<EXt4> guys, i've found another weird thing under my wife user account. i cant use the mouse right button. :S
<ipatrol> brainwash: it's very complicated, probably deliberately so, see http://www.pcworld.com/article/2901262/microsoft-tightens-windows-10s-secure-boot-screws-where-does-that-leave-linux.html
<EXt4> should i redo her user account?
<ipatrol> EXt4: no, it's probably an issue with the mouse settings
<EXt4> ipatrol: also her desktop icons disappeared. this is so weird
<EXt4> and nautilus give me a error
<EXt4> (nautilus:4412): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<surveyor> EXt4, what desktop environment is your wife running? Gnome?
<EXt4> i'm using Xubuntu
<EXt4> i've recently installed it with W10 in dual boot
<surveyor> Maybe try this command: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<EXt4> then relogin?
<surveyor> or: xfdesktop
<ioria> EXt4, why nautilus if you are using xubuntu ?
<EXt4> surveyor: xfdesktop worked
<surveyor> good
<surveyor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451847/desktop-icons-not-showing-up-in-xubuntu-and-i-cant-right-click-on-the-desktop
<surveyor> sauce. glad it worked!
<EXt4> the icons are there again. what can make that happen?
<ioria> EXt4, xubuntu uses thunar, not nautilus
<Amm0n> ioria, and?
<EXt4> ioria: i forgot to tell the OS i was running. and i followed EriC^^ tip. :/
<borryy> nautilus > thunar
<ioria> EXt4, ok
<EriC^^> EXt4: you said ubuntu
<EXt4> surveyor: but isnt weird that this only happened in my wife user account?
<EriC^^> EXt4: oh, actually you didn't :D
<EXt4> EriC^^: yes, that was my bad. i didnt hit the X hard enuff
<surveyor> EXt4, yes! haha
<EXt4> seems that Xubuntu dont like my wife. i've installed th x64 bcoz stremio works only there. i've done an update && upgrade and then all was gone in her user account! lol
<rory> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 on a UEFI system. I don't get Grub, it boots straight into Windows 10. efibootmgr says efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<rory> How can I change the boot order?
<StatelessCat> help
<EXt4> but in my user account all remained perfect
<rory> StatelessCat: might want to give a bit more detail than that, bud :P
<tomreyn> !help | StatelessCat
<ubottu> StatelessCat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EXt4> brb. going to reboot to see if it is all ok
<StatelessCat> rory: cant ^^
<StatelessCat> ^^
<StatelessCat> sorry, wrong macro
<Tatou> rory: Are you going by the same name on snoonet?
<Tatou> What programming language should I learn? I want to create a simple restful API
<Tatou> I'm considering: python, go, ruby
<Guest73753> try debian
<robert45> hi guys, is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.06 or is it 16.04 max?
<xangua> robert45: max? There is no 16.06
<The_Myth> hey guys. Ext4 here. surveyor, seems that is all fixed in my wife user account. once again, thanks for all the help
<robert45> xangua sorry, 16.10
<xangua> robert45: you'd have to upgrade thru 16.04 first
<surveyor> The_Myth, good news! :D
<robert45> xangua what you mean? from 14.04 to 16.04 and now to 16.10 ?
<xangua> robert45: yes
<Peppernrino> Tatou: python is a good place to start
<Tatou> Peppernrino: Why not GO?
<Peppernrino> to create an api, you might need to learn some php and javascript too
<Peppernrino> no idea.
<Peppernrino> lol
<Peppernrino> i only know so much too. just heard of go when you said it. :P
<Xtreme> Hello
<Xtreme> is there any application which will send an notification to my cellphone everytime anyone logs into my system?
<Peppernrino> hehe dad
<Tatou> Peppernrino: Docker uses a LOT of go, and it's big in google
<Peppernrino> docker is sweet
<Peppernrino> oh btw
<The_Myth> btw guys, any good app to extract musics from cds and convert it directly yo mp3?
<Peppernrino> i figured out my update problem
<Peppernrino> for ubuntu?
<Xtreme> Any idea what is the color of sky?
<brunch875> Xtreme: logs into system how? ssh?
<Xtreme> brunch875, normal login. from login screen
<Xtreme> boot up
<Xtreme> or login from locked screen
<brunch875> I'm unsure if it's .profile which runs on boot
<brunch875> maybe you could put some python into that :p
<The_Myth> on *buntu.. :x
<rory> yes Tatou
<The_Myth> i mean, an app with a user friendly UI
<ioria> !info sound-juicer
<ubottu> sound-juicer (source: sound-juicer): GNOME CD Ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.0-1 (yakkety), package size 563 kB, installed size 3011 kB
<The_Myth> ioria: thanks. i'll take a look into it later. and btw, some kinda of vpn app, like install & launch?
<ioria> no idea, sy
<rory> The_Myth: ubuntu can connect to VPN services natively with network manager. you might need to install network-manager-openvpn-gnome package
<The_Myth> rory: it works flawlessly even in Xubuntu?
<rory> Can't personally vouch for that. What VPN service are you using?
<The_Myth> rory: not any yet. i've used HotSpotShield in Windows before migrate to Xubuntu
<rory> hotspotshield isn't actually a vpn though right? just a proxy
<The_Myth> it was very simple to use, since you need to hit Connect and the app do all for you.
<The_Myth> perhaps. not very sure, tho
<The_Myth> i'll check if cyberghostvpn exists to linux
<rory> FWIW I use ivpn and it works
<The_Myth> rory: free or paid subscription?
<rory> paid
<The_Myth> i'm looking for free ones
<rory> you need to think how they can offer such things for free
<rory> good luck on your search.
<Tatou> Ok rory
<Tatou> I think I work with you actually
<Tatou> Do you work for a telephone provider?
<jappish> hey guys, I'm having issues formating an sd card containg one fat32 partition and one ext4 partition
<rory> Tatou: :/
<Tatou> rory: Sorry, must be the wrong person.
<rory> Tatou: yes I do. who are you on snoonet let's talk on there
<jappish> getting 'can't overlap partitions'
<rory> jappish: you should install the gparted package, open it, then you can delete all the partitions and create a new one.
<jappish> googled for a solution, but partitions don't seem to be overlapping
<Tatou> rory: Nevermind. I'm going out. Have a good evening Josh
<rory> Tatou: my name is obviously rory not josh lol
<jappish> rory, I'm using gparted
<rory> jappish: if it's not working to delete the partitions, you can use gparted to create a whole new partition table, I think it's under the "devices" menu
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<brunch875> Xtreme: Whatever you put in /etc/profile will be run on login
<jappish> rory, what table should I select
<rory> jappish: msdos
<LinuxNovice> is it recommended to upgrade the linux kernel to the latest one available?
<brunch875> easiest solution I can think of is simply mailing yourself something, which will display on the phone as a mail
<Xtreme> brunch875, but not on "unlock"
<Xtreme> i need on unlock as well
<LinuxNovice> I want to upgrade the linux kernel on my Xubuntu.
<rory> LinuxNovice: It's recommended to install updates from the Ubuntu package manager
<Xtreme> we need an application for this. maybe something like prey project
<LinuxNovice> how can I do that?
<rory> LinuxNovice: It's probably not necessary to compile your own kernel from upstream. If you needed to do this, you would already know.
<LinuxNovice> I want to upgrade the kernel
<jappish> rory: thanks, now I've got an exclamation mark on the two partitions. Try and delete them?
<LinuxNovice> to the latest stable version.
<brunch875> Xtreme: this will be useful for that : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28181/run-script-on-screen-lock-unlock
<rory> jappish: actually this is weird but you need to reboot before doing anything else. you should have got a message to that effect
<rory> LinuxNovice: If the update manager shows no updates available, you already have the latest kernel provided by Ubuntu
<rory> LinuxNovice: Can you tell me the output of the command: uname -r
<jappish> rory: thx, rebooting now
<LinuxNovice> 4.8.0-32-generic
<LinuxNovice> I think the latest stable version is 4.9
<The_Myth> geez. mine is 4.4.0-57-generic in Xubuntu
<LinuxNovice> I have Xubuntu 16.10
<The_Myth> i have 16.04 LTS
<vfw> LinuxNovice: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxNovice> nothing upgraded.
<rory> LinuxNovice: Then you're fine.
<LinuxNovice> I want to install 4.9.
<rory> LinuxNovice: Why
<rory> LinuxNovice: "It's a higher number" is a bad reason
<LinuxNovice> I have another distro Lubuntu installed, probably with an older kernel. How can I upgrade that?
<LinuxNovice> It is based on Lubuntu LTS.
<rory> LinuxNovice: Again through the update manager - but if it's an older version of Ubuntu, the highest kernel version might be different from 16.10
<LinuxNovice> it is based on Lubuntu 16.04
<rory> LinuxNovice: If you know you need stuff that's in 4.9, such as devices that aren't working in 4.8 and were added in 4.9, you can find packages here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<rory> LinuxNovice: But I'd advise against installing it "just because"
<jappish> rory: still getting the same message 'can't have overlapping partitions'
<jappish> did I do something wrong?
<vfw> !compile | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<LinuxNovice> I read somewhere that upgrading the kernel could speed up the performance.
<rory> jappish: creating a new partition table should have resulted in a totally blank sd card (no partitions at all)
<LinuxNovice> I just want to upgrade the kernel.
<LinuxNovice> I am not a programmer.
<rory> LinuxNovice: Packages are here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<EriC^> LinuxNovice: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<xangua> LinuxNovice: why? Because you read it somewhere? Is there anything not working right in your install?
<rory> LinuxNovice: But seriously, a vague idea of "increased performance" is a terrible reason for installing an unsupported kernel version
<vfw> LinuxNovice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: do not touch the kernel
<jappish> rory: maybe I missed some steps? does it matter which partition I've selected when clicking on 'create partition table'?
<rory> jappish: If you use the command "sudo fdisk -l" are you able to identify which one is your disk? With a name like /dev/sdX
<rory> jappish: We can do this another way
<LinuxNovice> ok. So many people advising against it.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: is your machine slow ? does it have a problem ?
<vfw> LinuxNovice: Some advise against it, some don't.
<rory> LinuxNovice: if you want to play with future Ubuntu stuff you should download a daily build of the next release 17.04 and run it off a flash drive or in a virtual machine http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<vfw> LinuxNovice: Given your nick, they would naturally advise against it.
<LinuxNovice> the other distro I am using is Lubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<rory> LinuxNovice: Since it sounds like you might be into this stuff :)
<rory> jappish: It's important you identify the right disk because putting the wrong device name in the next command
<ikonia> he's not into it
<rory> jappish: could wipe your hdd
<LinuxNovice> Yes. I am a newbie.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: does your machine have ANY problem ?
<rory> If you are a self confessed newbie, installing an unsupported kernel version is definitely a bad idea
<whallz> in systemd docked means plugged? i want different lid switch behaviour for when my laptop is plugged in and when its running on battery
<jappish> rory: shows up as /dev/mmcblk0p1
<LinuxNovice> It is kind of slow. If upgrading the kernel could increase its speed, I thought of trying that.
<jappish> was sdb before
<rory> jappish: is there also a /dev/sdb ? Can you put the full output from that command onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel?
<LinuxNovice> If it is so much risky, I won't go for it.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: does your machine have ANY problem ?
<The_Myth> btw, about virtualbox. seems my cpu don't support virtualization. so, virtualbox wont work well, correct?
<rory> The_Myth: Yeah it will be slow. Sometimes hardware virtualisation is disabled in the BIOS so check that too.
<LinuxNovice> No. The machine doesn't have any problem. It is just too old.
<vfw> LinuxNovice: "Building and using a custom kernel will make it very difficult to get support for your system."
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: right, so the best thing you can do is stop trying to look for ways to break your machine and actually use it and gain experience using it on a day to day basis
<LinuxNovice> ok. I got the message. Won't go for it.
<The_Myth> rory: i've looked everywhere on bios. no virtualization related stuff. so, it's better to forget virtualbox
<rory> and use lubuntu or xubuntu on old systems, which it sounds like you already are. so keep on keeping on.
<LinuxNovice> Don't want to render the machine unusable.
<jappish> rory: sorry, here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23701899/
<jappish> rory: looks like it's called /dev/mmcblk0
<LinuxNovice> Will stick to whatever the version of the distos came with.
<brainwash> whallz: "If the system is inserted in a docking station, or if more than one display is connected, the action specified by HandleLidSwitchDocked= occurs; otherwise the HandleLidSwitch= action occurs."
<jappish> rory: it's the 15GB device I'm trying to format
<jappish> just to be clear =)
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot, guys.
<rory> jappish: you can overwrite the partition table with dd like this: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=1M
<frostschutz> rory, that overwrites the entire drive
<rory> jappish: let it run for a few secs then cancel with ctrl-c - after that you can create a new partition table with gparted like normal
<rory> indeed
<rory> Not sure why the new partition table from gparted wasn't working before. after doing it you should see no partitions in gparted
<LinuxNovice> I have installed Xubuntu 16.10. When is the support for it going to expire?
<rory> July 2017
<frostschutz> and GPT has a backup at the end, so you have to overwrite both beginning and end nowadays. easier with `wipefs`
<rory> frostschutz: nice one thanks
<rory> do that^
<LinuxNovice> and when a newer release of Ubuntu going to happen, will Xubuntu with the new release going to be made available at the same time?
<jappish> rory: ok, so i've run 'dd' unmounted the two partitions, selected the fat32 partition and selected 'write new partition' reboot now?
<rory> yes LinuxNovice
<rory> LinuxNovice: and kubuntu, lubuntu etc
<LinuxNovice> then, it is ok.
<LinuxNovice> I can upgrade to the newer one.
<vfw> LinuxNovice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rory> jappish: you need to create a new partition TABLE not just a new partition
<sruli> trying to install a package specific version with aptitude, from the man page "if a package name contains a tilde character ("~") ... it will be treated a s a search pattern" how do i install a specific version if it has a ~ in the name?
<rory> jappish: and doing that operates on the entire device so it doesn't matter what ytou have selected :)
<jappish> rory: sorry, thats the one I meant
<rory> brb
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot, guys. This is the reason why I chose Ubuntu. Great community support.
<rory> you're welcome LinuxNovice, see you here in 3 years answering questions
<MonkeyDust> or sooner
<rory> ^
<LinuxNovice> rory, surely.
<jappish> rory: just rebooted after selecting 'create partition table' fired up gparted, unmounted both partitions, marked both partitions for deletion, message displays 'successful' but after device refresh everything is back untouched
<vfw> jappish: sync
<jappish> vfw: sync?
<vfw> jappish: sudo sync
<jappish> nothing printed
<vfw> jappish: sudo fdisk -l
<TBotNik> Did anyone figure ou my cursor problem, I posted earlier? Written up @ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/loose-the-cursor-pointer-4175596283/. You can see what ive been through!
<jappish> vfw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23702027/
<TBotNik> No tty, always must reboot locks into this "no cursor" mode at boot now! Cmd i ran made it worse!
<engineer-pearl> Hi. I have a problem - my PHP 7 (I am using 16.0.4 if I remember correctly) is missing a driver needed to talk to my sql. I've tried looking for solutions online, but I keep being lead to installing packages that are not avalible for instal as well as information for php5
<brainwash> engineer-pearl: php7.0-mysql
<sruli> trying to install a package specific version with aptitude, from the man page "if a package name contains a tilde character ("~") ... it will be treated a s a search pattern" how do i install a specific version if it has a ~ in the name?
<jappish> ok, so the SDformatter software is telling me the sdcard is write protected, but it's a microSDXC card, no switch on it
<jappish> it's a samsung card, not even a year old
<jappish> I've had no issues with it running OSMC on rpi 3
<jappish> so I don't think it's faulty
<Blakes5> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a Acer Travelmate B TMB117. The laptop came with a 32GB eMMC module with Windows 10 installed. I have added a 120GB SSD. I've tried to install Ubuntu in both UEFI and legacy modes. Both ways the OS installs but I do not get a grub menu. The computer boots straight into Windows and it does not matter if I choose the ssd to boot from or not.
<j41> Blakes5: Where did you install grub to?
<j41> The SSD or eMCC?
<Blakes5> j41, it looks like Ubuntu installer created a EFI partition on SSD.
<j41> Blakes5: Maybe it would boot to the SSD if grub were installed to the eMCC.
<jappish> ok, so after everything I've tried so far, the data on the card is still untouched, OSMC boots up fine
<Blakes5> I don't believe the installer put anything eMMC because I don't get a boot menu.
<Blakes5> I wouldn't know how to put Grub on the emmc efi partition. I've attempted to follow instructions that Iv'e found but grub complains.
<Blakes5> I've got a phone call give me a minute and I'll be back with details.
<TBotNik> No tty, always must reboot locks into this "no cursor" mode at boot now! Cmd i ran made it worse!
<j41> Blakes5: Try reinstalling Ubuntu, but with the text based installer. I think it gives you an option of where to install grub. Pick the eMCC.
<j41> eMMC*
<lol768> I have an intermittent issue with my "i" key sometimes being inserted multiple times when pressed wiith the keyboard
<lol768> Is thiis likely to be a hardware issue?
<j41> lol768: Have you tried a different keyboard?
<lol768> No, but that's a good idea. I will try and find a keyboard
<j41> :P
<lol768> The quick quick quick quick quick quick quick quick quick quick quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog
<lol768> Fine with this one :/
<j41> hm
<RtMF> lol768: that fox went to 11
<lol768> xD
<lol768> I guess I can try taking the keycap off and looking at it
<j41> Good idea
<j41> Imo it would be easier to rule out the keyboard itself than drivers
<lol768> plug the same keyboard into another machine and try and repro?
<j41> Yes
<j41> Try that :P
<blackflow> cheap keyboard? I had two different mice, two different (cheap chiense) manufacturers, double-click randomly on single click.
<lol768> It's a das keyboard pro
<lol768> blue cherry switches
<blackflow> ooh
<blackflow> still a possibility, major brand manufacturers cutting corners? never! ;)
<lol768> Haha, I really hope it's not the keyboard :(
<lol768> maybe I've worn it out from using vim too much
<blackflow> is esc okay? :)
<j41> ew vim (oh i went there)
<sruli> what is the significance of a tilde "~" in a ubuntu package name?
<Guest99451> hey
<Guest99451> Does somone know how to get rid of the messages from Evolution mail?
<Guest99451> Everytime i delete something it says: Failed to refresh the folder
<Guest99451> Everytime i delete something it says: Failed to refresh the folder
<Guest99451> Does somone know how to get rid of the messages from Evolution mail?
<Guest99451> btw my name is Oliver
<lol768> blackflow: I wouldn't know if it repeated xD
<hashme> I noticed that there are two types of compilation messages by ghc - (1)filename:line_number:column_number:    message and (2)filename:line_number:column_number:Warning: message
<hashme> My question is are these the only two types that are there?
<hashme> that is error and warning
<hashme> Or are there more types of compilation messages?
<hashme> thanks! :)
<TBotNik> Can I get some help?
<j41> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackflow> lol768: easy to check with something like xev
<hashme> oh damn wrong channel
<hashme> sorry
<lol768> hashme: I don't recall seeing any others when usiing Haskell, I must admit
<lol768> but yeah, probably best to ask elsewhere xD
<lol768> esc looks okay
<Guest99451> Sorry. It says: Some of the requested messages no longer exist.".
<lol768> Guest99451: have you tried restarting it?
<lol768> it sounds like they already might be gone
<Guest99451> Yes. It appears even after reinstall. I even made a fresh install of ubuntu.
<yusne> hola
<glitchd> TBotNik, whats up?
<Guest99451> I like Evolution Mail. But it always gives me this error message
<hashme> lol768: Yeah xD sorry about that though
<lol768> Guest99451: can you describe your mail set-up a bit?
<Guest99451> I think it is something with the server of Hotmail.
<lol768> are you using IMAP?
<Guest99451> yes
<Guest99451> Im using Imap
<Guest99451> but it only happens when i delete messages from the "trash" folder
<lol768> I assume imap-mail.outlook.com for the server?
<Guest99451> This message: Failed to refresh folder "mailadress@exmaple.de : Deleted".
<Guest99451> yes thats correct
<Guest99451> imap-mail.outlook.com
<lol768> mind if I try and reproduce it myself?
<Guest99451> no
<lol768> let me configure it for my account a sec locally
<Guest99451> ok
<lol768> okay
<lol768> it goes in the "rubbish bin"
<lol768> at which point deleting doesn't do anything
<Guest99451> Yes. After i delete something from the rubbish bin, i get this message.
<lol768> okay if I click away and click back, it says "There are no messages in this folder"
<lol768> if I restart evolution they're gone for good
<lol768> which version are you using, Guest99451?
<Guest99451> yes it deletes them but i always get this message. I can give you a screenshot if you want
<overtech_> hola
<Guest99451> Evolution 3.22.3
<pc1> my pc wont update i keep getting an error: e: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lol768> hmm, that's a later version than me
<lol768> pc1: any more information than that?
<lol768> Guest99451: sure screenshot miight be helpful
<pc1> package operation failed
<pc1> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<pc1> it has been doing this for a while
<Bashing-om> pc1: Pastebin the outputs of terminal commands: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we see the errors in context .
<pc1> Ign:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease
<pc1> Hit:2 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release
<pc1> Hit:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<pc1> Hit:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/bitcoin/bitcoin/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<pc1> Get:6 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [102 kB]
<pc1> Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [102 kB]
<j41> !paste | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pc1> any ideas?
<lol768> Guest99451: try imgur.com
<Guest99451> ok
<lol768> pc1: use a pastebin
<MonkeyDust> pc1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest99451> http://imgur.com/a/Mk3Un
<pc1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23702335/
<james1138> Question for the group.  After a update (one of several... so I do not know which to try and undo) - I am getting a "GDBus.Error.org/freedesktop.DBus.error.AccessDenied - operation not permitted each time I try and reboot or shutdown. However - I can reboot and/or shutdown from terminal. Help!
<pc1> any ideas?
<Blakes5> j41, are you still here?
<j41> Blakes5: Yes
<TBotNik> Since no one has a patch/work around for the cursor problem, running ver upgrade from recovery mode root cmd line. Had to 1st enable networking, 2nd run mounts to get all in rw mode, 3rd issue the didt-upgrade cmd!
<j41> Blakes5: Did you see my previous message to you?
<TBotNik> Blakes5: No!
<Blakes5> j41 I was trying to recreate my error reinstalling grub to the emmc efi partition but I'm completely lost. I'm following this https://wiki.debian.org/GrubEFIReinstall but yeah no I'm confused
<j41> Blakes5: Heres my previous message: Try reinstalling Ubuntu, but with the text based installer. I think it gives you an option of where to install grub. Pick the eMMC.
<Blakes5> text installer I'll try that
<j41> Yep
<Bashing-om> pc1: Well. 3 error conditions of which one I can help with. The 1st, I do not have authority to access : what results whn you point your browser to https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/allvideodownloader/ubuntu ?
<Guest99451> also this lol768 http://imgur.com/a/T2c0y
<Guest99451> this is in english
<TBotNik> James1138: The problem with more than 3 grub boot selections is the grub file tends to corrupt. You have to look up the Howtos on editing/fixing this and can only do in recovery mode or grun boot edit
<Blakes5> J41 how do I force text mode?
<pc1> says authentication required
<pc1> Bashing-om: says authentication required
<j41> Blakes5: Use the boot option text
<j41> 'text'
<Bashing-om> pc1: And do you have the required authticatiuon ? What is the purpose of this PPA ?
<Blakes5> j41 I don't see that option. If I press E for boot options I've no idea where to put it.
<pc1> Bashing-om: i have no idea what it is i just clicked on the link you provided
<jay__> exit
<jay__> Oops, sorry.
<j41> Blakes5: It's either F4 or F6 on the live cd menu, you should be able to type in 'text' and press enter
<j41> Blakes5: Forgive me, I normally use the net installer
<tomreyn> f6
<j41> Thank you, tomreyn
<tomreyn> :)
<Bashing-om> pc1: That link is from your sources. If you do not know what that PPA is . why is it on your system ? .. As you do not know .. disable this PPA . and we move on to the other errors .
<Blakes5> j41 your patience is amazing
<j41> Blakes5: :P
<j41> Thank you
<pc1> Bashing-om: yea im not that linux savy. i was attempting to use the paste thing so people could see it
<pc1> Bashing-om: the output to:sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade
<Bashing-om> pc1: All a process of learning. Look in your sources.list file is the entry " https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/allvideodownloader/ubuntu xenial Release " That I have not the authority to access. only you can know why you have thgis PPA on your system . And if it is needed for some reason on your system . Either remove it, or find the reason the package manager is unhappy with
<Bashing-om> it .
<lol768> Guest99451: can you delete them all via the web interface
<Guest99451> yes
<tvallois> #libreoffice-dev
<ytrezq> Hello, how to build source .deb packages with the Intel compiler (icc instead of gcc)??
<Guest99451> they are also deleted via evolution mail
<Guest99451> but it gives me this message
<j41> Blakes5: How's it going?
<tomreyn> ytrezq: a compiler is not a packaging tool.
<pc1> Bashing-om: im not sure what to do with that but my computer cant even find all video downloader
<ytrezq> tomreyn: I mean, how to apt-build packages with icc instead of gcc??
<pc1> Bashing-om: i know what it is
<arpit> hello guys
<uxfi> hello arpit
<arpitjindal1997> whats up
<uxfi> hello ami
<ni291187> selam
<pc1> Bashing-om: the all video downloader was a program that i havent used in a very long time
<Bashing-om> pc1: If you do not use it ( and maybe not supported in 16.04 by the maintainer of the PPA ) then remove it .
<pc1> Bashing-om: i did that
<pc1> Bashing-om: just now
<Bashing-om> pc1: K .. then we move on the google-chrome. Google no longer supports 32 bit software, so, what architechture are you ? show the result of ' uname -a ' .
<tomreyn> ytrezq: sorry, i couldn't tell, i'm not comfortable with it. maybe try CC=$(which icc)
<stan_man_can> How can I disable my super key so it doesn't do anything if i'm in a full screen app?
<ytrezq> tomreyn: apt-build clean variable before building
<pc1> Bashing-om: Linux pc1-Inspiron-N5110 4.4.0-58-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 20 12:12:35 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stan_man_can> Getting very frustrated when i accidentally click it and it minimizes my game
<ytrezq> tomreyn: The compiler configuration is written in a config file but I forgot where
<Blakes5> j41 - um not good. I'm just going to give up for now.
<j41> Blakes5: What's up?
<Bashing-om> pc1: Right. 64 bit machine . 2 edits to make . See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2315941&highlight=dl.google.com%2F for them .
<Blakes5> J41 - I'm trying to get grub installed and not using the text method because TBH, I don't think it's going to work either.
<Blakes5> The graphical installer does allow selection of the correct drive
<Blakes5> It's just not working
<Blakes5> I'm looking at the efi partitiion and it has stuff in there from the ubuntu install....it's just not working.....I don't Fing get it.
<j41> Hm
<j41> Bit basic, but have you run update-grub?
<glitchd> sounds like secure boot/efi screwed it up
<j41> ^
<Blakes5> glitchd, yeah
<arpitjindal1997> which version of ubuntu you using?
<Blakes5> but even in legacy mode it's not working
<j41> Blakes5: Maybe make a backup of your Windows install, and install Ubuntu to the eMMC
<j41> Probably not ideal though
<glitchd> what does it do in legacy mode?
<glitchd> Blakes5, ^^
<Blakes5> J41 that is not ideal because I don't want to lose windows and it being oem I don't think I'll get the media to be able to just install it anywhere I please.
<Blakes5> IDK, I'll research it more.
<Blakes5> I think you all for your help today. ;
<glitchd> Blakes5, care to answer my question?
<Blakes5> I didn't see it.....it does the same thing as it does in UEFI....boots directly to Windows even when I choose the correct boot drive.
<pc1> Bashing-om: i ran the terminal: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"
<glitchd> does grub come up?
<Blakes5> not at all
<glitchd> maybe try and reinstall grub with legacy enabled?
<Blakes5> I've tried that
<Blakes5> Same thing
<Blakes5> The laptop is basically a chromebook but without chrome.
<Blakes5> I'm thinking that it's "locked" in the same way that a chromebook is locked to its os.
<glitchd> if you boot from some kind of live media, can you find your install?
<Blakes5> yes
<glitchd> what is the model of the system your using?
<Blakes5> acer travelmate b tmb117
<pc1> Bashing-om: does not seem to have done anything
<glitchd> Blakes5, you should try disabling uefi in the bios
<Blakes5> I have
<glitchd> hmm..
<glitchd> maybe boot a live session and reinstall grub?
<Blakes5> glitchd, are you talking uefi or legacy grub install?
<glitchd> Blakes5, im saying to leave it set as legacy and boot a live session and reinstall grub
<Blakes5> I think I've tried that but I'll do it to be sure.
<glitchd> mmk
<Blakes5> The error I get when I try that is "grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<Blakes5> glitchd, So, I don't know man
<glitchd> i think the command to install grub is different
<Blakes5> grub-install /dev/mmcblk0?
<glitchd> is mmcblk0 your hdd?
<Blakes5> That's the eMMC module
<Blakes5> My ssd is sda
<Blakes5> but I tried it on the ssd as well and received the same error
<glitchd> what dos it list your hard drive as? sda?
<glitchd> oh duh
<glitchd> you already answered that
<glitchd> sry
<glitchd> Blakes5, what about sudo update-grub?
<glitchd> same error?
<Blakes5> idk
<glitchd> give it a shotr
<glitchd> shot*
<Blakes5> yes same error
<glitchd> hmm
<glitchd> Blakes5, go here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/grub2-install-keeps-failing-really-need-help-4175499295/
<glitchd> then scroll to the 5th post and follow it
<glitchd> might fix your problem
<Blakes5> Working....
<ytrezq> Hello, how to build a .deb source package with the Intel compiler (icc instead of gcc)??
<thetrail> Best os? Definitely windows NT
<thetrail> Lol
<glitchd> Blakes5, if that doesnt work, you can try to fix it from inside windows following this page https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<Blakes5> Oh snaps a Windows NT troll...haven't seen one of those in a while.
<glitchd> thetrail, youre a horrible comedian.
<thetrail> Haha nothing better than it to this day blakes5
<thetrail> Secure stable and cutting edge architecture
<glitchd> thetrail, and you felt the need to come to #ubuntu and let everyone know?
<oli-evolutiomail> Hey
<glitchd> yo
<thetrail> Think of me like a Jehovah... But for the religion of operating systems Lol
<oli-evolutiomail> lol768
<oli-evolutiomail> hey sorry i was absent
<thetrail> Unless you can tell me why Ubuntu is better than NT?
<oli-evolutiomail> its me guest 984453
<oli-evolutiomail> The one with the evolutionproblem
<tomreyn> thetrail, glitchd: please, this chat does not belong here. bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you have to.
<glitchd> tomreyn, thank you i was just typing that
<tomreyn> this channel is strictly meant for giving and receiving ubuntu support.
<thetrail> Struggling for reasons for me to believe Ubuntu is best
<glitchd> exactly
<thetrail> Ok cheers guys
<glitchd> go away
<glitchd> Blakes5, hows it going?
<Blakes5> Slow/ O
<Blakes5> glitchd, slow. I'm looking into the Windows fix right now.
<glitchd> Blakes5, right on
<Blakes5> Being cautious because I don't want to lose the windows install if I don't have to.
<thetrail> Windows is best
<thetrail> Much better than any Ubuntu devs
<wafflejock> thetrail, this isn't a discussion channel it's support see the /topic for info and guidelines
<wafflejock> thetrail, you might be looking for ##trolls
<thetrail> Lol waffle
<thetrail> Hows your mom?
<Pici> thetrail: do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<thetrail> Yea I do actually
<thetrail> What's the best way to clean my os from viruses?
<MonkeyDust> thetrail  not use windows
<Pici> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<raub> thetrail: how did you get virus on Linux?  What kind of viruses?
<thetrail> I'm joking I use Ubuntu 14
<thetrail> Its riddled in worms... My mail account keep spamming out to my contacts when its left open
<thetrail> I cant seem to clean it.
<thetrail> Its definately my os/client as when I use webmail on my tablet it doesn't happen
<raub> If you create a cronjb using crontab as a user, which log file should contain messages? /var/log/syslog only tells me I modified it
<raub> thetrail: which mail client?
<blackflow> raub: syslog is always used, cron facility
<raub> blackflow: I would expect seeing a message when it tries to run it, but nothing is there
<thetrail> Using thunderbird
<wedgie> raub: does your cronjob produce output?
<raub> Output is an email
<thetrail> Raub I'm using thunderbird
<wedgie> raub: if the cronjob doesn't write to stdout or stderr there won't be anything for it to log.
<tekisui> woeiiiiiiiiiiii
<tekisui> it works like a charm now
<tekisui> thank you bill gates
<raub> wedgie: I thought it would log something if it could not run the script that is being called
<anli> I miss the possibility to right click in nautilus and create a new text file
<MonkeyDust> and the F3 dual pane option
<ytrezq> Hello, how to build a .deb source package with the Intel compiler (icc instead of gcc)??
<Alpmo> Hello. I have a process (my printer daemon : ccpd) that slows down the shutdown of my machine. There is a crazy waiting time of 5 minutes before system sends a kill signal
<Alpmo> I checked a lot of things to configure and reduce this delay but couldn't find anything that worked, the general option seems to have no effect
<Alpmo> I also tried to pkill the process before the shutdown but that won't work either
<Alpmo> What should I look at ?
<blackflow> Alpmo: which ubuntu?
<Alpmo> 16.04
<blackflow> Alpmo: so there should be a way to reduce the service shutdown timeout, via config option of its unit file
<blackflow> Alpmo: otherwise the most obvious starting point is to find out why the daemon takes so long
<Alpmo> blackflow: in fact sudo service ccpd stop also hangs
<Alpmo> You mean looking at /etc/init.d/ccpd ?
<Alpmo> I already did, there is nothing about shutdown delay in it...
<blackflow> Alpmo: no, does the service have a systemd unit file?
<Alpmo> No idea, where should it be?
<Alpmo>  /etc/systemd/system ?
<blackflow> Alpmo: try with "systemctl status ccpd.service"
<thetrail> Sorry my internet died!
<thetrail> Did anyone have an answer to my virus issue?
<ikonia> what virus issue
<blackflow> Alpmo: meanwhile, did you ask google? There are 900k+ results for "ccpd print daemon hangs"
<regedit> hello
<thetrail> Worms in thunderbird
<Alpmo> blackflow: loaded (/etc/init.d/ccpd; bad; bendor preset; enabled)
<Bashing-om> Alpmo: I am aware of : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/1579905 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579905 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Xenial) "cups-browsed causes shutdown hang/delay in Ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<Alpmo> blackflow: yes I tried several tricks
<blackflow> Alpmo: yeah, probably no unit file then
<blackflow> Alpmo: I'm sorry I can't help you then. the obvious thing would be to find out why it hangs.
<regedit> just installed fresh 16.10 (seeing a lot of "Submit Problem" pop-ups already...) tried installing NVIDIA drivers, after rebooting can't get past the log-on screen - everything crashes to black
<Alpmo> Where would be this information ?
<Alpmo> Which log ?
<blackflow> Alpmo: is this ccpd the Canon print daemon?
<Bashing-om> Alpmo: Also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1598300 might be relavent .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598300 in cups (Ubuntu Xenial) "CUPS web interface stops responding after a while" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<regedit> how do i at least revert to nouveau from recovery mode root command line?
<godiyo>  can any one help with php-ssh ?
<thetrail> Seems to keep spamming out mail to my contracts
<blackflow> godiyo: ask the actual question and someone might :)
<Alpmo> blackflow: yes
<thetrail> Def client side as it only does it when its open. Doesn't do it from my tablet
<ikonia> thetrail: how do you know that's client
<Alpmo> The problem you showed me have been patched already and my system is up to date
<thetrail> Doesn't happen when the client is closed
<Alpmo> I guess I'm into something else, I also tried the cups trick
<blackflow> Alpmo: is cups even involved?
<thetrail> When thunderbird is running it's constant
<ikonia> thetrail: remove the smtp server setup in thunderbird
<ikonia> and see if the outbox fills up
<Alpmo> blackflow: probably not, I don't know why it hands, I've no log and they don't show much during shutdown
<godiyo> running web server and when install theme asking for credential but only FTP, I want to connect through SSH
<Alpmo> Actually what bothers me most is : why does pkill doesn't work
<Bashing-om> regedit: Try: boot to the login screen here ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface . to revert to nouveau run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' . Reboot to see the effect .
<Alpmo> I mean at shtudown time I don't care about killing the process
<thetrail> Right its stopped. Its so slow tho!
<ikonia> godiyo: is this wordpress ?
<blackflow> Alpmo: from what I read it's a proprietary, closed source thingy? If cups is involved, there could be hints somewhere in /var/log/cups/...
<thetrail> Nothing in there as yet...
<Alpmo> blackflow: yes the driver is ugly
<godiyo> yes ikonia
<regedit> Bashing-om: couldn't get to tty1 but in recovery mode root shell i was able to purge nvidia-* and now i'm back in, thanks
<thetrail> Yep its filling up! Got 3 in the outbox
<ikonia> godiyo: talk to the guys in #wordpress there are many ways to deal with this, but php-ssh sucks
<ikonia> godiyo: huge sucurity risk
<thetrail> 7 now
<ikonia> thetrail: ok, so thats a good sign you've managed to confirm the issue
<thetrail> 28
<thetrail> Blimey!
<godiyo> best option? ikonia
<ikonia> godiyo: move the theme files onto the host
<Bashing-om> regedit: Want to share what the hardware is, and see what the recommneded driver is ?
<godiyo> u mean download and install individuals ?
<godiyo> ikonia,
<regedit> Bashing-om: old 8800 GTX, apparently 340.101 is the latest, tho ubuntu driver manager seems to say 340.98
<ikonia> godiyo: I mean move the themes into the themes folder
<thetrail> Thunderbird is almost unusable it's so slow... I cant actually delete them as fast as the outbox is filing... 289 in there now
<Alpmo> blackflow: it's all empty, in error log just [cups-deviced] PID 1755 (gutenprint52+usb) stopped with status 1!
<godiyo> Ok ikonia I dnt know about this
<ikonia> thetrail: probably because it's too busy spamming
<Logos01> Has anyone else here seen an issue with installing the wine1.6-i386:i386 package on an Ubuntu 16.04 (amd64) system? It seems like it's completely hung at the dpkg configure stage. Strace is showing me a great number of errors about directories or files not existing that I can find when looking for them.
<thetrail> Yea ikonia think youre right. Its hammering processor power too
<Logos01> It's been about six minutes now and it's still doing the configure stage on that package.
<EriC^^> Logos01: try ctrl+c then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<axel_> just stop it
<axel_> and sudo rm -r the locks
<Logos01> EriC^^: That actually doesn't succeed.
<akik_> regedit: with older nvidia cards it's not always the latest driver that works. /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows sometimes the nvidia driver version that you need
<Logos01> I tried that already. Now I'm actually doing a dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.6*
<blackflow> Alpmo: I'm afraid I have no idea, other than trying to strace the process and see what's it doing on shutdown.
<Logos01> That's what's taken six minutes on the dpkg configure of wine1.6-i386:i386
<Logos01> Well. Seven now.
<Logos01> (And counting)
<EriC^^> Logos01: show us the strace
<axel_> stop it don't wait for nothing
<Bashing-om> regedit: Yepper : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html confirms the 340 version for ypur use case .
<Alpmo> Is there a way for force a : sudo service ccpd stop
<thetrail> Spam everywhere there over 4k mail to be sent in the outbox now.. And its crashed out..
<Alpmo> blackflow: stop must be asking politely for the process to end itself, is there a way to atomize it ?
<regedit> although the graphical desktop *seems* to be all loaded up & running (with occasional "send problem report" popup) but 1) ctrl+alt+f1/f2 does not work 2) trying to run graphical programs all seem to give up and crash, even terminal, software updates,
<ikonia> thetrail: may want to quit that application
<blackflow> Alpmo: the "politely" is sig TERM. When it disobeys, the os should sigKILL it.
<thetrail> Lol its kindly done that itself.
<Bashing-om> a;Yes, but is the service presently running ' ps ax | grep cupsd ' ?
<blackflow> Alpmo: systemd has that covered, but I don't know if it does with sysv init shims
<thetrail> I was more interested to see what number it would go up to lol
<thetrail> Its a good worm. No two mail for the same
<Logos01> EriC^^: http://lpaste.net/350583
<regedit> Xtern works, but even then running sudo apt-get -f install seems to simply hang forever...............
<Logos01> More of the same.
<thetrail> *are
<Logos01> (Note: I had to pkill -9 strace after detaching; the *strace* process would not release)
<regedit> is 16.10 a bad idea? should I just get 16.04 ?
<Logos01> (Still going)
<regedit> Bashing-om: ^
<Alpmo> blackflow: so anyway you think the 5 minutes delay between sigterm and sigkill must be hardcoded in the driver or something ?
<Logos01> regedit: Personal taste. 16.10 is a STR. You'd pretty much *HAVE* to upgrade to 17.04 when it came out.
<Bashing-om> regedit: This a recent development ? or ya not got the hosses to run a heavy weight DE ? How much ram do you have on-board ?
<blackflow> Alpmo: no, those signals are sent by the init, and as for this daemon, strace it and see what's it doing in that period
<regedit> Bashing-om: should be 8GB last i remeber..
<regedit> Bashing-om: just installed 16.10
<Logos01> EriC^^: Note; there's something like 30+ seconds between each close(11) and the next lstat
<regedit> Logos01: STR?
<Logos01> short term release
<regedit> right
<Bashing-om> regedit: That is PlentY to run wahtever . What results booting into the guest account ?
<regedit> Bashing-om: i guess lemme try...
<Logos01> Aaaand now I'm hitting about 15 minutes on the dpkg configure of this individual package.
<Logos01> It won't even let me dpkg -r it.
<thetrail> Ikonia any ideas
<akik_> never heard of the term str, but non-lts been used widely
<ikonia> thetrail: ideas on what ?
<ikonia> just to clarify
<thetrail> Getting me worm free
<ikonia> thetrail: is your mail stored locally or imap style ?
<thetrail> Imapi
<ikonia> thetrail: perfect
<ikonia> thetrail: delete your .thunderbird directory, setup a new profile and re-test
<thetrail> Ok brb
<regedit> what's the dpkg command to fix broken packages?
<ikonia> regedit: depends how/why it' broken
<kaddi> hi, i'm running ubuntu 16.10 and whenever I connect my gpslogger to my pc i start getting this message: [601539.714232] audit: type=1400 audit(1482966224.394:228505): apparmor="DENIED" operation="sendmsg" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13 profile="/usr/lib/ipsec/charon" name="run/systemd/journal/dev-log" pid=2776 comm="charon" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<regedit> Bashing-om: things seem to work here in guest
<kaddi> i believe it's blocking my program to access the gpslogger, how do I stop apparmor from blocking the access
<regedit> akik_: any idea where in Xorg.0.log i can find that hint about version? or does Bashing-om's findings confirm it's 340
<Bashing-om> regedit: Well, that to the good I guess . will have to be config issues in you account . I am not to hot on GUI issues; however, what release is this and what desktop ?
<regedit> Bashing-om: ubuntu 16.10 x64 desktop
<regedit> freshly installed, already making problems
<akik_> regedit: i had this problem with a nvidia 6600 and 16.04. it mentioned the v304.xx driver for me
<Logos01> blargh. regedit Really depends on how it's broken.
<Logos01> regedit: You can *TRY* dpkg --configure -a
<Bashing-om> regedit: Known good .iso file .. and verified the copy of the .iso image ? ( but strange that the guest account has no issues ) .
<blackflow> kaddi: add abstractions/base to the profile
<kaddi> blackflow: how do I do that? I've never worked with apparmor before
<regedit> Bashing-om: yep straight from the website and verified sha256sums
<regedit> finally managing to run my first apt-get update & upgrade,
<regedit> somewhere in the output there i saw "setting up apt... segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<blackflow> kaddi: is there a /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.ipsec.charon file?
<regedit> again for update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-22-generic Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<kaddi> blackflow: yes
<thetrail> Still doing it!
<thetrail> Arrrrgggghhh
<ikonia> thetrail: what did you do ?
<blackflow> kaddi: well, I would edit it and add "#include <abstractions/base>" as first line under "/usr/lib/ipsec/charon {"
<kaddi> blackflow:  but thanks for pointing that out. Looks like the error is more likely to be related to my vpn than my current issue
<thetrail> Deleted .Thunderbird and recreated the imapi profile from scratch
<blackflow> kaddi: then run apparmor_profile -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.ipsec.charon  that re-reads the profile, then restart whatever app it is. Also file a bug report against the package requesting that fix.
<ikonia> thetrail: so you now probably need to step it up a level, do the same again but also delete the thunderbird package (purge)
<Logos01> Anyone here have ideas about how to do this with WINE?
<regedit> ok everything's crashing again
<blackflow> kaddi: but first of all please check that there isn't already the include line in the profile file
<kaddi> blackflow: it isn't
<kaddi> it had #include tunables/global in it
<regedit> right in middle of a dist-upgrade update-initramfs...
<kaddi> but not the line you suggested
<kaddi> ah nvm
<blackflow> kaddi: okay. the denial is for writing to journald, something every daemon should be able to, so it's in the "base" abstractions (helpers) of apparmor
<kaddi> blackflow: acutally these are the first three lines:
<kaddi> include <tunables/global>
<kaddi> /usr/lib/ipsec/charon {
<kaddi>   #include <abstractions/base>
<blackflow> kaddi: ah so it is there?
<kaddi> so the abstraction/base is included
<Bashing-om> regedit: UnGood - seg faults . Were me at this pint I would run a memory test to make sure my ram was in shape .
<kaddi> yes, I only checked the top level at the beginning. blackflow When going back to check as you asked I saw it
<blackflow> kaddi: then I'm not sure what the denial is about....
<belcher> if i disable the desktop environment by disabling lightdm, will wifi still work on my laptop?
<belcher> since i notice i only know how to configure wifi through the desktop environment
<jwash> hi everyone, i wanted to install a copy of windows on another hard drive. the motherboard is uefi, i had to install windows (sdc) on a gpt partition table. my ubuntu install (sda) is on a msdos partition table. when i do grub-install this is the result: "grub-install: warning: File system `fat' doesn't support embedding.
<jwash> grub-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install."
<blackflow> kaddi: you can try put the profile into complain mode, "sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.ipsec.charon"  and see if that temporarily fixes it
<jwash> anyone have an idea? should i reinstall ubuntu with a gpt partition table on sda?
<regedit> Bashing-om: ok rebooted into recovery mode running memtest, fail safe mode? threaded?
<kaddi> blackflow: In any case, thanks for telling me what to lookup. charon is obviously realted to networking/strongswan so it's likely not what is causing my current issue and the vpn I'm using strongswan i with is  actually working fine
<blackflow> kaddi: well according to that audit trail, the denial was for that profile, for writing to the journald
<blackflow> kaddi: but indeed, the bigger context is missing so it could be other things
<thetrail> As sudo... Error removing file: Permission denied
<kaddi> blackflow: the complaint doesn't seem to have an effect. But yeah it looks like I jumped to conclusiong.. gps logger isn't recognised, let's check what dmesg says -> tons of error messages, that's gotta be it. (Totally ignoring the vpn i set up and thta i never checked dmesg since I did)
<thetrail> That's after a reboot too
<Smokie> hi, i edited the /etc/network/interface manually through terminal on ubuntu server, when i do 'systemctl restart networking.service' and nothing happens
<blackflow> kaddi: okay, but keep in mind the denial is still real, even though it maybe isn't directly related to whatever symptom you see
<Smokie> any suggestions?
<thetrail> Error removing file: Permission denied
<Alpmo> It's a mess, the process doesn't always hang on shutdown, just sometimes and I can't find any pattern on why
<Alpmo> When I did the strace it terminated normally
<blackflow> Smokie: iirc the proper way to reset it is ifdown and ifup
<thetrail> Removed .thunderbird mapi profile but when I try purge the client itself errors
<blackflow> *restart
<Logos01> Smokie: There was a great decision made that no one should ever need to restart their networking service -- so it doesn't actually work.
<blackflow> thetrail: "purge the client itself"? how?
<Logos01> You're "supposed" to ifdown -a ; ifup -a
<Smokie> blackflow, i ssh'ed to the machine, if/when i do ifdown i lose connection to the server
<blackflow> Smokie: sure, so you need to run it in, say, tmux and both commands, like  ifdown <interface> ; sleep 5 ; ifup <interface>
<blackflow> Smokie: just as an example
<Smokie> Logos01, well, i changed the ip so how can i make the new ip usable if i dont restart the network device?
<kaddi> blackflow: I've gotten a gps logger (qstarz bt-q1000xt), which supposedly can be read out by using bt747 on ubuntu. I've connected the logger, I've started the program, they're not talking to each other at all.
<kaddi> blackflow: yeah, the vpn setup was a bit weird, I'm planning to get back to it and double check everything is ok. I'll keep the message in mind for that
<Logos01> Smokie: If you use NetworkManager then it will autoupdate with that.
<Logos01> Like upon reading the config file it'll just change it for you. Because it's "smart" like that.
<Smokie> Logos01, NetworkManager on ubuntu server from terminal?
<Logos01> But otherwise you can use the "ip addr" command subset to add the new ip address without taking the interface down.
<thetrail> I just done:
<thetrail> sudo apt-get remove --purge thunderbird -y
<thetrail> Is that correct?
<Logos01> Smokie: There's "nmcli" for that.
<Logos01> But if you're doing the networking service then you're not using NetworkManager.
<blackflow> thetrail: yes
<Logos01> The Ubuntu networking stuff is, quote frankly, utter crap.
<Logos01> It's a constant source of irritation to me.
<thetrail> Damn was hoping you were gonna correct me blackflow lol
<thetrail> Then it would have worked!
<Smokie> Logos01, it was way simpler with older versions
<Logos01> Smokie: It was, yes.
<thetrail> How does sudo not have permission??
<Logos01> Because they didn't screw it up for server admins.
<blackflow> thetrail: what do you mean?
<wedgie> thetrail: is the file immutable? on a read-only file system?
<Logos01> Smokie: There are some fun edge-cases where the ifdown -a ; ifup -a doesn't even have the *CAPACITY* to work because what you really need is a full reloading of the network stack.
<wedgie> thetrail: an NFSv4 mount?
<Logos01> "No one should ever need to do that" was their reasoning for hard disabling it.
<thetrail> It must be writable
<Logos01> thetrail: There's also AppArmor possibly involved.
<wedgie> Logos01: i miss ''/etc/init.d/networking restart''
<thetrail> I can remove other apps
<Smokie> Logos01, ok, in their mind, how do they want someone to update a network interface then if they decided that?
<thetrail> This is just weird
<Logos01> Smokie: Honestly they expect you to use NetworkManager and not do anything by static/manual configuration.
<Logos01> Smokie: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Networking_Guide/sec-Using_the_NetworkManager_Command_Line_Tool_nmcli.html
<blackflow> Logos01: on the servers? with static IPs? huh?
<Logos01> (Ignore the redhat page)
<Logos01> Err, that it's *FROM* redhat
<Logos01> blackflow: I know, it's a very poor decision.
<Logos01> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/nmcli-examples.5.html
<thetrail> Fucking thing is annoying me. My mom is getting spam from me about penis enlargements!!
<hggdh> thetrail: language, please
<thetrail> Sorry
<thetrail> Frustrating!
<CodeMouse92> thetrail: Coming in VERY late, but are you sure they aren't just spoofing your email w/o actually having control over said email?
<Logos01> Very. The language policy in this channel is extremely inane.
<blackflow> Logos01: I don' teven have nmcli installed :)
<Logos01> blackflow: Yeah, well, you're not alone in that. It's crap software.
<Smokie> Logos01, so complicated!
<Logos01> Honestly Canonical's stance on this is near Jobsian -- walled garden.
<Logos01> Their way or the highway
<blackflow> Logos01: ifdown and ifup worked for me tho, to add a static ipv6
<thetrail> Yea definately coming from thunderbird client. When we stop the mail service it backs up in the outbox... Fast!
<Smokie> is this the right place to ask for an alternative?  -_-
<Logos01> blackflow: Well yeah, it does work.
<Logos01> Smokie: As I said earlier; you could try "ifdown -a ; ifup -a"
<thetrail> It doesn't do it on my tablet. Only on this machine.. And only when thunderbird is running
<Logos01> That's not a graceful thing though. Either you got it right or you're hosed.
<Logos01> Smokie: That's why I suggested doing it gracefully by adding secondary ip addrs to the device via the "ip addr" command
<markd> penis enlargement???
<blackflow> thetrail: so you've got a trojaned thunderbird. who knows what else. back up data and nuke&pave
<Smokie> Logos01, how do i do that?
<thetrail> Noooooo!! Really
<thetrail> Are there no cleaners for this
<markd> trojaned tbird???  it's like the twilight zone here.  how is this different than windows 10?
<thetrail> Lol good point markd
<blackflow> thetrail: you could try clamav, but if you're infected, you can't trust ANY tool.
<Logos01> Smokie: https://access.redhat.com/sites/default/files/attachments/rh_ip_command_cheatsheet_1214_jcs_print.pdf
<blackflow> markd: Linux has become far more vunlerable in recent years. For many infections just visiting a site is enough.
<thetrail> Who infects Ubuntu anyway. Its much more fun to hit windows
<Logos01> (Note; I primarily admin RHEL/CentOS systems and that's why Google gives me RHEL-related things as my first target)
<Logos01> Anyhoo, I'm out for the day here.
<nicomachus> thetrail: boot a live USB, install clamav, and scan the whole disk
 * Logos01 just gave up on ever getting WINE installed
<Len> guys is there any way to check when last time something was updated/upgraded/installed using apt on ubuntu?
<Logos01> ;_;
<Len> I need some kind of handler for it
<thetrail> Cheers nico
<thetrail> I'll try that
<blackflow> Len: /var/log/apt/history.log
<Len> blackflow: =) great
<Len> thanks
<Logos01> Len: Len There's the dpkg log
<blackflow> thetrail: keep in mind that if clamav doesn't find anything, doesn't mean it's not there. also check for rootkits
<Logos01> But that's about all you've got.
<Logos01> Len: There's also dpkg -s ${packagename} but that doesn't tell you install date
<Bashing-om> Len: check /var/log/dpkg.log  ?
<Len> nah it's okay boys.. I need to get ping when there are some changes made via apt
<Len> and then I'll get all things from apt using scripts
<Len> so it's fine
<wiggmpk> Why is it, that I can install a few i386 libs that were not installed before and it generally just installs those libs (maybe a few extra dependencies) but if I try to remove those i386 libs, it wants to remove a bunch of things and install a bunch of things?!?!
<wiggmpk> like seriously, why does this happen? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23703183/
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: 32-bit system dependencies, and the package system doesn't know the difference? I've always thought it was weird, too.
<wiggmpk> CodeMouse92: right? so, being that I have OCD and I have no use for those 32bit lib anymore, I'm stuck with them unless I want a gigantic headache
<wiggmpk> it's nonsense, does this happen in Debian?
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: Short solution, copy the "packages that will be removed" bit, and then just reinstall them via pasting?
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: AFAIK, yes
<CodeMouse92> It's apt's problem, I think.
<Ben64> wiggmpk: how do you know you don't need them
<Ben64> it's not apt's problem
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: He's on a 64-bit system, and he installed them manually
<blackflow> wiggmpk: it's wine, it's going to cause such a mess, yes. it has a ton of deps, that have ton of their own, and they have to be 32-bit, so it's an avalanche. blame wine :)
<wiggmpk> Ben64: because they were installed by me, for a specific purpose. That purpose is no longer valid
<wiggmpk> blackflow: it is not wine, these packages were not there before I installed them myself
<Ben64> look at the giant list of i386 packages in there though
<blackflow> wiggmpk: I see wine in that list
<wiggmpk> blackflow: which was already installed before installing those i386 libs
<CodeMouse92> (I can second the fact that this happens. Occurs a lot for me too, and it ain't WINE)
<wiggmpk> blackflow: wine doesnt just, become dependent on newly installed things
<blackflow> alright.
<Ben64> first do an update and a dist-upgrade
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: That giant list of i386 packages are dependencies off of the i386 libraries he's purging out. I recognize them
<CodeMouse92> They were installed when he manually installed the i386 packages he's purging.
<wiggmpk> another thing, there are Unity specific packages it's attempting to install after the removal of i386 packages.. I'm using the Gnome flavor of Ubuntu.
<Ben64> first do an update and a dist-upgrade
<wiggmpk> Ben64 I haven't removed anything yet
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: This is a really stupid idea, but I'm curious what would happen if you used "sudo apt" instead of "sudo apt-get". The command syntax is the same
<Ben64> omg, first do an update and a dist-upgrade
<wiggmpk> Ben64: why?
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: And you might as well run "sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade" before this, just to make sure it sorts out any other weirdness as Ben64 said.
<Ben64> ok i give up
<Ben64> you're fighting against help
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: You can't blame him for wanting to know why.
<wiggmpk> Ben64: I am not, I am asking why? what is your thought process?
<wiggmpk> I can live with it purging all the "automatically installed packages" that apt thinks I no longer need
<Ben64> took three times of me saying it before you even responded, i'm not trying to be helping you for hours on this little issue
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: I'll answer you then, as best as I can. Having the latest updates may help untangle dependencies, and separate out what's a side effect of the purge command, and what isn't.
<wiggmpk> but removing flash? wine-staging? libreoffice?
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: So, try the update and dist-upgrade, and then show me what the purge command is wanting to do again?
<wiggmpk> Ben64: CodeMouse92: I will do apt update dist-upgrade but I am always fully updated
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: yeah, same, but it doesn't hurt to check
<wiggmpk> 0's across the board
<CodeMouse92> Okies. Yeah, that's an odd one.
<wiggmpk> dropping -get yields the same results
<CodeMouse92> Noted. Check each package individually. can you isolate if one of those is causing the mass remove/install stuff?
<wedgie> wiggmpk: maybe try the various libs one at a time to see if it's one in particular that has odd dependencies (or depended on)
<wiggmpk> wedgie: I have not tried that yet, I'll give it a show
<wiggmpk> shot*
<wiggmpk> lmfao
#ubuntu 2016-12-29
<CodeMouse92> wedgie: Mind if I hand this one to you? I've gotta move a desk
<wedgie> CodeMouse92: i have no idea what i'm doing :P
<wiggmpk> I'm thinking it's fontconfig:i386
<wiggmpk> tried that one first, wants the whole farm
<CodeMouse92> wedgie: That makes two of us
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: Check the rest
<wiggmpk> libgtk2.0-0:i386 only wants it's actual dependacies
<CodeMouse92> wiggmpk: If fontconfig:1386 turns out to be it, it may be due to the debian packaging being messed up on their end; thus possibly worthy of a bug report
<wiggmpk> so it is fontconfig:i386
<wiggmpk> CodeMouse92: but that's easy to solve.. I vaguely remember seeing the amd64 package being uninstalled. So I should just be able to reinstall that and it will remove the i386 package
<wiggmpk> thank you for the help CodeMouse92 and wedgie
<kristhian> hello guys, i have installed gnome to my desktop and when i uninstalled it my desktop unity was gone.
<kristhian> is there a way to return it back by installing it?
<kristhian> tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but no luck.
<xangua> kristhian: what do you mean by unity is gone?
<fogmaqe> fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaq
<fogmaqe> fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaq
<fogmaqe> fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaq
<fogmaqe> fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaque fogmaq
<pplzl> pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl
<pplzl> pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl
<pplzl> pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl
<pplzl> pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl pplzl
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<blackflow> nicomachus: for what :) Sigyn sniped it
<ponyofdeath> hey guys, I am trying to get nslcd + pam working. I have it all set up and getent passwd group and shadow all return properly. When I try and log in tho nslcd tryies to use my login account to do a ldap search which is not allowed on that account and fails my login. if i use the bind account to log in it works fine. any ideas what I am missing?
<regedit> Bashing-om: shutdown the machine, opened the box, discover super hot CPU/heatsink/fan with layers of accumulated dust obstructing wind flow. Cleaned it out, re-assembled, re-installed fresh 16.10, seems remarkably stable so far.... hmmm
<regedit> akik_: ^
<Bashing-om> regedit: Makes sense, I too have an old box sitting in a "bad" place, I know now when the fans are screamming to clean the box of accumulated dust bunnies .
<regedit> i guess it can get as bad as the CPU going hiccup on actual processing/computations, making things go berserk & crash?..
<regedit> so weird
<regedit> it was really feeling flaky & unstable before, now none of that going on - rock solid robustness
<Bashing-om> regedit: Clean is good :)
<regedit> oh well thanks for the tips & help guys
<regedit> gtr, cheers
<thomas> Salut
<Guest16113> Bonjour
<jorden> hi, everyone
<jorden> Ex-Chat
<nicomachus> hi
<kristhian> guys, hello what is the command to restart a system?
<Bashing-om> kristhian: try ' sudo reboot ' .
<CodeMouse92> kristhian: Adding to that, for more control, try "sudo shutdown -r 0" (you can set time-to-restart in minutes in place of 0)
<kk4ewt> shutdown -r now
<kristhian> thanks guys
<kristhian> CodeMouse92 and Bashing-om
<master> hello
<rnetocombr>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER rnetocombr ayyjwyxqojhr
<rnetocombr> sorry
<coonwand> not forgiven
<jjgalvez__> I wrote a small program and installed it manually to /opt. I also wrote a .desktop file that I copied to /usr/share/applications however even after rebooting it is not visable in the gnome menu. What am I missing?
<jjgalvez__> trying to get my system to see a hand written .desktop file, desktop-file-validate shows nothing and update-desktop-database does nothing, what am I doing wrong?
<tomreyn> jjgalvez__: ownership, permissions?=
<jjgalvez__> root:root for the .desktop file
<tomreyn> that's ownership. permissions?
<tomreyn> everything else in there seems to be 0644
<hooptie> heyo, trying to do some globbing expansion in a shell script, but doesn't seem to work as expected: microservices=([ms|api].*) yeilds a single string of exactly what's in the parens.... How do I force expansion to occur?
<hooptie> I read using ls isn't suggested, although no one ever says why...
<hooptie> my assumption is due to alias' that might cause funky output
<wedgie> hooptie: might try in #bash
<wedgie> but does ''echo [ms|api].*'' yield a list that looks right?
<kwtm> How do I find out from the command line why a certain dependency was not installed?  E.g. in my case: " Unpacking qstopmotion (2.3.2) ...  qstopmotion depends on libavbin0 (>= 7-1); however: Package libavbin0 is not installed.  "  So why doesn't dpkg -i install it, then?  Is there some conflict?
<hooptie> @wedgie, thanks
<Bashing-om> !info libavbin0 xenial | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Package libavbin0 does not exist in xenial
<kwtm> Thanks, Bashing-om, but When I type "apt-cache policy libavbin0", I get : libavbin0: Installed: (none) Candidate: 7-1.4build1 Version table: 7-1.4build1 0 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<kwtm> So, is there a way to tell what dkpg is thinking when it doesn't install?  E.g. "package version is too advanced, will not install v7-1.4
<kwtm> or something like that?  (wups, pressed Enter instead of Close Quote)
<kwtm> I mean, you can see that the package exists for Trusty, which is what I'm running.
<tomreyn> kwtm: dpkg doesn't install dependencies. resolving depoendencies is what apt is good for.
<tomreyn> kwtm: why do you do "dpkg -i <package>" at all, when you can probably install it from an apt repository using apt instead?
<drjam> ah, that explains some stuff for me now, thanks tomreyn
<drjam> had issues getting influxdb and grafana and the other one installed on ubuntu
<kwtm> Because the "probably" part didn't work out.  I couldn't find qstopmotion in a repository, although I found a .deb file.  What is the correct command to install dependencies?  "apt-get install --from-file /some/path/to/file.deb" or something?
<kwtm> (that was for tomreyn)
<kwtm> sorry, will be stepping away from computer from time to time.  Got an ill family member on my hands.
<tomreyn> most of the time "dpkg -i <packagefile>" not a good idea for dependency handling, but moreover for lack of an upgrade and security upgrade path. if there is really no alternative to using .deb packages directly, then, after ensuring it's really for the debian derivative that is ubuntu, and the release versionn of ubuntu you run, install it this way, and run "apt-get update && apt-get -f install" afterwards to resolve dependencies / conflicts.
<tomreyn> kwtm, drjam ^
<tomreyn> * IS not a good idea
<brandon1407> hello
<tomreyn> hello there
<kwtm> tomreyn: okay, will do apt-get -f install to see if it helps.  I updated already.
<Bashing-om> !info libavbin0 trusty
<ubottu> libavbin0 (source: avbin): cross-platform media decoding library. In component universe, is extra. Version 7-1.4build1 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 45 kB
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Are there still OEM install ISOs?
<one808> Hello everyone
<Bashing-om> CountryfiedLinux: Yes, the desktops I know support that option .
<CountryfiedLinux> Bashing-om, Where's the OEM ISOs?
<Bashing-om> CountryfiedLinux:  When you boot the desktop live environment to the boot options there is that option in the menu .
<CountryfiedLinux> Bashing-om, Oh ok thanks.
<kostkon> CountryfiedLinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<drjam> tomreyn, i wrote that line down.... thanks guv
<nbastin> I just want to rant, and I don't expect anyone to actually answer this question...but why the $%*& can't visudo actualy be vi...
<nbastin> (by default)
<wedgie> it's just a wrapper to make sure you don't dork up the permissions of your sudoers file. Uses your default editor
<nbastin> wedgie: not to go deep on this.... ;-)  but your "Default editor" from a base install is pico, while vi is on the system (thanks for at least some POSIX compliance)
<nbastin> call it picosudo and change the docs.. :-)
<nbastin> anyhow, it's just a minor annoyance, but...blah, just the inconsistencies eventually pile up
<causative> what's the best calendar app?  I want specifically the ability to drag & drop, copy & paste events, which gnome calendar lacks
<r_rios> Hello. Is there a way for me to disable unity's compositing without restarting the session?
<r_rios> I'm running it in a VM and the effects are making it pretty slow
<r_rios> Still here
<MarkB2> I'm setting up Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit on an Intel Joule and have gotten to the point where it ..demands.. that its wifi link be set up
<MarkB2> I have a wifi router, know all the configuration stuff, and typed in the SSID and password.
<MarkB2> Selected DHCPv4 .
<MarkB2> .... and it times out trying to connect.
<MarkB2> When I've set up a different distributon of Linux, the system would install and allow me to bypass the network setup (because a default somewhere was set wrong) ... but I can't get by this step in the install.
<MarkB2> Could someone give me an assist troubleshooting this?
<kenziefc[m]> Uncheck download updates while installing probably?
<kenziefc[m]> I'm just guessing
<kenziefc[m]> or connect it via ethernet straight to your router
<MarkB2> This is an Intel Joule board... all it has is a couple of wifi antennas plugged into the board.
<MarkB2> Now I wish I'd invested in a USB to 100-BaseT interface.
<kenziefc[m]> The installation should still work offline
<MarkB2> I think most of the Ubuntu install went in.  But it won't let me proceed past this network setup screen.  After that, I suppose, it'll let me set root's password.
<MarkB2> It says:  Ubuntu Core  Configure the network and setup an administrator account on this all-snap Ubuntu Core system
<kenziefc[m]> Yeah after reading the manual, seems like theres no way around it. You have to setup the network first
<kenziefc[m]> Have you tried resetting your router?
<MarkB2> <heh> I do that.. and I have to setup every PC in this place.  I'm chatting to you through it.
<MarkB2> Aw fudge.
<MarkB2> Now it's screwed up.
<MarkB2> filesystem fault somewhere.
 * MarkB2 pulls out his USB to SDHC adapter, prepares to reflash the fool SDHC card.
<MarkB2> And... I don't have the image file on the Windows (this) box.  it wants me to download tuchuck-xxxx.img.xz .
<MarkB2> Grr.
<MarkB2> Beats me what tool, in WindowsLand, that can dink with a .xz file.
<MarkB2> In LinuxLand, can I use dd to dump the uncompressed binary to a flash device?
<MarkB2> OH FUN.
<kenziefc[m]> It works with Raspberry Pi, I'm not sure if it would work with Intel Joule
 * MarkB2 curses a little.
<MarkB2> It wants me to put Ubuntu on this computer and run some tool named, "Startup Disk Creator"
<kenziefc[m]> http://www.7-zip.org/ is available for Windows as well
<MarkB2> brb... going to reboot into LinuxLand for this trick.
<MarkB2> geeze.  This is a LOT easer on a Pi!
<kenziefc[m]> lol
<LinuxNovice> any ubuntu users from India here?
<MarkB2> Canonical must be having network issues.. because all I'm getting for a fresh download is something like 100 KByte/sec.  Which is ridiculous.
<yao_ziyuan> the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to download some font files from sourceforge.net which is not directly accessible from china. i tried http_proxy=http://... sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer, but this proxy setting doesn't seem to work. what's the right command to apply a proxy to this?
<kostkon> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<compact> hi, should my local time and universal time be the same? local time i have australia/sydney and universal time is UTC
<yao_ziyuan> kostkon: is your message for me? it doesn't seem relevant.
<kostkon> yao_ziyuan, no, it was for MarkB2
<MarkB2> koston: Not sure which website you're referring to.  Intel supplied a link to a download site .. and it started downloading from CanonicalLand.
<MarkB2> The transfer rate is now down to something like 60Kb to 80Kb per second.  Hm. This ..could.. take a while.
<tomreyn> yao_ziyuan: for apt commands, there is an option for a http proxy
<kostkon> MarkB2, oh ok, never mind then
<brandon1407> hello
<yao_ziyuan> tomreyn: i found it via google
<MarkB2> kostkon: There are too many file formats out there.  There is an ISO.  There's an IMG.  At the moment I'm running Slackware 14.1..
<MarkB2> If I could find the source code to Ubuntu's Create System Disk program, I'd compile and run it ... but durned if I can find it.
<mark___> hi
<mark___> hi everyone this is my first time use this stuff i feels happy
<tomreyn> yao_ziyuan: good.
<mark___> i want have sex with some baby
<mark___> is there any?
<mark___> fuck
<mark___> exit
<tomreyn> mark___: stop
<mark___> ok
<mark___> why
<mark___> why what?
<mark___> exit
<brandon1407> mark___: wtf
<mark___> exit
<mark___> exit
<MarkB2> kostkon: Somewhere on the net I saw directions for switching the default boot device from the SDHC card to an external USB hdd.
<brandon1407> MarkB2: what are you talking about? The Raspberry Pi?
<tomreyn> compact: they should be pretty different. check timeanddate.com
<MarkB2> Oh, I've already got a Pi set up to run off an external hd.  Now I'm trying to get an Intel Joule up and running.
<MarkB2> Managed to get the BIOS flashed up... but Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS for the platform is stepping all over it's 21st member.
<brandon1407> Oh okay. I just got a raspberry pi 3 for Christmas. Running Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS on it pretty smoothly :)
<MarkB2> Running off the SDHC card or from external hdd ?
<brandon1407> Running off the SDHC
<tomreyn> in case anyone is wondering, MarkB2 is probably referring to this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/intel-joule/
<MarkB2> You will LOVE it when running from an HD.
<MarkB2> Nice & smooth.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: that looks about right.
<brandon1407> I bought a Samsung EVO Select 32Gb Class 10 micro SDHC, it's been working fine for me so far
 * MarkB2 is unhappy with SDD's.
<MarkB2> I'm also unhappy using sdhc cards as mass fast random storage.  They damage too fast.
<brandon1407> It would be nice to boot from a 1T SSD though. I'm thinking about making a Raspberry pi 3 cluster before I start booting from that though
<tomreyn> i think downloads from people.canonical.com are indeed rate limited
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I would have been very happy to download the image from ..somewhere else.  But I didn;'t know .. where..
<brandon1407> Oh and btw, this is the first Raspberry Pi board I've ever got, my problem is I can't seem to get the sound working properly on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS. Does anyone have a fix?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: me neither. it's not the default ubuntu desktop or server build, looks more like testing / developerment stage , otherwise it'd probably be on the main mirrors.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I believe it.  I think the Joule board was announced in September.  Intel is ..attempting.. to suck off some of the Pi market.
<MarkB2> <heh>  They threw a lot of silicon at the Joule... but the best bang-for-buck is still the Pi3.
<tomreyn> with a 10 fold price
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Yeah, that was going to be my next observation.
<pravin> MarkB2: What OS does Joule board use?
<MarkB2> The Joule board requires a 12 volt 3 amp supply.
<MarkB2> pravin: They offer three: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit, Windows 10-IOT, and something called "Reference Linux".
<MarkB2> But their BIOS flash mechanism is so putrid.
<tomreyn> we should probably move this chat to -offtopic
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MarkB2> Okay.. I'm watching that.
<MarkB2> I so want to get Ubuntu loaded into that Joule board...
<MarkB2> Holy Smokes.
<MarkB2> It found my wifi router.
<gde33> can I make or modify a firefox link on the launch bar that opens the profile manager if the browser is open?
<MarkB2> Now it wants an email address from a store account??
<gde33> on windos one would put -p -no-remote behind the shortcut target
<david__> hello.  I just got a dell precision m3510 laptop and I am having some trouble installing ubuntu and ubuntu studio side by side.
<tomreyn> david__: hi. personally i won't be able to help for roughly 40 minutes. but maybe someone else will if you provide more information on the issues you're seeing.
<david__> I assume that the issue has something to do with EFI.  Never had an EFI machine before
<david__> okay, i will try a solution I see on askubuntu and then pop back in and ask again if I can't get it going
<tomreyn> describe what is failing and how, show screne shots or use a ...
<adymitruk> is there a way to set your timezone on a server or session on a server?
<tomreyn> !patebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adymitruk> If I run something like `date`, it should show my date and time
<adymitruk> also, if I'm running weechat on that server, the times should reflect the time in my timezone
<adymitruk> is that per program or an env thing?
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I just got my socks blown off.  Canonical wants me to set up an account for the Joule to access... and they're going to charge me for software updates and downloads.
<kk4ewt> adymitruk,  why should a server reset to your time?
<kk4ewt> you can set the timezone to your timezone and it should show your time in the logs
<snapshot> hi
<Guest92962> hi!
<Guest92962> hi! when winbind maps users and groups from active directory to linux users and groups. does it keeps the same values?
<adymitruk> kk4ewt: running weechat on a server
<adymitruk> I'd just like it to display the time according to my timezone
<adymitruk> probably something I could do in weechat but thinking there would be a better way?
<kk4ewt> adymitruk,  do you control the server
<adymitruk> kk4ewt: I do
<kk4ewt> then set the timezone to your timeszone
<kk4ewt> and your time
<kk4ewt> then it will always be the same
<adymitruk> oh. thought it would be GMT and then an offset for wherever I am in the world
<adymitruk> ah well
<adymitruk> lesson learned. when spinning up a new server, change time and timezone immediately
<kk4ewt> it is
<plex_dave> Hi.  I was just here a few minutes ago and I am having some issues with dual booting 2 different ubuntu flavors on an efi machine, a dell precision m3510
<Perdouille> Hello !
<BlackDalek> I am having trouble figuring out how to use perl regular expressions in rename command. Trying to rename 20 files (all start with US and have no file extension). I am trying to add .jpg extension to all files. I tried rename -n 's/^US*//' *.jpg but nothing lists
<Perdouille> Will rsync over FTP be able to check if a file has been edited without having to download it ?
<BlackDalek> what is the correct perl expression for selecting all files 'US000000, US000001, US000002, US000003, etc'.... up to 'US000020' ? Can someone help?
<fangwei> ???
<fangwei> 哈喽
<fangwei> 能看到哇打消息呒
<hateball> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fangwei> 我是LINUX初学者
<fangwei> hello
<tomreyn> Perdouille: i don't think rsync works over ftp - what makes you think it does?
<Perdouille> Oh I thought it worked over ftp, sorry
<Perdouille> Do you know if there is a way to sync a folder from a server to a client, without giving any credencials to the client ?
<Perdouille> credentials**
<Perdouille> Like FTP but the folder should be synced, if a file is edited on the server it should sync on the client without redownloading everything
<tomreyn> Perdouille: you could give the server credentials of the client
<Perdouille> What do you mean ?
<tomreyn> oh for synching, that's maybe not such a good approach then
<tomreyn> i guess the client should initiate it then
<tomreyn> Perdouille: why dont you want to hand out credentials to the client?
<tomreyn> would key file based authentication work instead?
<Perdouille> I want to sync a folder on the PC of my friends for a game, but I don't want to create a user on my server and give them the password
<Perdouille> Is it possible to create a user for rsync only ?
<tomreyn> you can create a system user which can only use the rsync command
<tomreyn> you could also setup something like owncloud
<Perdouille> Yeah, good idea
<Perdouille> I will check, thanks a lot
<tomreyn> or just syncthing, it seems to be a little smaller and is probably a lot more performant
<MarkB2> <sigh> Now I'm wrapped around the axle and need a little help setting up this Ubuntu "snap" system.
<MarkB2> I reloaded the SDHC card.  the Joule boots into this silly impossible-to-escape configuration script.  network configuration data entered and it connects to the wifi router.
<MarkB2> Now it wants the email address I used when registering at the U-Store system.
<MarkB2> I didn't have a U-Store account.. so went and set one up.
<MarkB2> I gave that email address to the Joule.
<MarkB2> *Then* the Joule wants to know the SSH key I gave U-Store.
<MarkB2> I can't GIVE anyone a key until the system is functional enough so that I can run the keygen (or whatever its called in ubuntu-Land) to create the key.
<MarkB2> So I press -ENTER-.
<MarkB2> The configuration program loses its mind.
<MarkB2> At the end of a high speed list of error message that zoom by, I'm left with an unresponsive system.
<MarkB2> So I press the power button on the Joule .. and a few seconds later the display is blinking an LED that says loss of signal.
<MarkB2> I turn the Joule back on.
<MarkB2> It comes up and wants me to press enter to configure.
<MarkB2> After the enter, it wants me to set up the Wifi again.  So I select "Start" (it's in green) to get this started.
<MarkB2> A very long list of error messages just FLY by and I can't read 'em.
<MarkB2> Then I see:  press enter to configure.
<MarkB2> I can get the system into "emergency" mode by putting "-b" on the grub boot line.
<MarkB2> But I have no idea what's broken.
<AssociateX> I am trying to use my vga port to my flatscreen. If I reboot my mouse works on my laptop but not the flat screen, and on my laptop there is nothing for the mouse to click on, there is just a splash screen. what do I need to know
<hateball> AssociateX: What GPU/driver do you have? And is there a hotkey on your laptop to enable to external output?
<AssociateX> hateball, how do I tell the gpu/driver? What wouls the hotkey look like?
<AssociateX> would*
<hateball> AssociateX: "lspci -k" look for the VGA section
<hateball> AssociateX: oh usually it's some icon looking like a monitor on the F1-12 keys, and you press fn and that key.
<AssociateX> hateball, PC:~$ lspci -k|grep -i vga
<AssociateX> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8550G]
<hateball> AssociateX: does it say which driver is in use? I assume radeon
<AssociateX> hateball, yes, radeon
<hateball> AssociateX: I guess knowing your computer model would be helpful for googling also. If you are unsure, you can get relevant info from: sudo dmidecode |grep -A9 "System Information"
<hateball> Product and/or SKU could be good info
<minhtri> hello everyone
<gde33> trying to configure this https://adguard.com/en/adguard-dns/overview.html it looks intersting but the settings say "aditional dns" ?
<gde33> does that mean it wont use it?
<tomreyn> gde33: this doesn't look ubuntu releated to me.
<gde33> tomreyn: I'm trying to configure a dns with ad filtering but "aditional dns" doesn't sound like it will only use this one
<tomreyn> !ot | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gde33> tomreyn: it is actually, I want to change the primary dns. but I found an answer on ask ubuntu already so nvm - keep up the good work!
<GeekyTransGirl> hiya i need help with the install..
<GeekyTransGirl> I have windows 8.1 installed in UEFI secure boot is no way to turn off on this laptop..
<GeekyTransGirl> will it be safe enough to install Ubuntu into legacy BIOS mode or could it brick my system?
<hateball> GeekyTransGirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<GeekyTransGirl> Its not loading?
<GeekyTransGirl> I'm getting internal error
<GeekyTransGirl> on the webpage you linked me to
<GeekyTransGirl> wait there it goes
<crazyhorse18> has anyone solved how to do backups of lots of files automatically :/
<crazyhorse18> at the moment i've got iterrative backups going back years
<crazyhorse18> and i've got no idea how to get a reliable system going
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: i have a cron job that runs attic, i quite like it
<LinuxNovice> how is LFS i.e Linux From Scratch compared to Debian and Ubuntu?
<crazyhorse18> ducasse, so it stores the differences?
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: yep. it also does encryption, deduplication and compression
<crazyhorse18> very interesting
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: there's example scripts on the home page, and very good docs
<hateball> LinuxNovice: try ##linux, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<pupuser7cc3cb> Hi, I am currently using a wary linux.  Is there any way to get a similar, but updated and stable ubuntu system like wary that runs live and not very hoggish?
<LinuxNovice> I am using Xubuntu now.
<LinuxNovice> I wanted to know when I update and/or upgrade what components of the OS are updated/upgraded?
<pupuser7cc3cb> I don't need any of that office crap, and what LinuxNovice said. ^
<LinuxNovice> pupuser7cc3cb, try Lubuntu LTS.
<LinuxNovice> I am also using that on my old laptop.
<pupuser7cc3cb> It doesn't require a harddrive, does it?
<LinuxNovice> You can install it if you want. You can create a live usb of Lubuntu and try yourself.
<hateball> pupuser7cc3cb: You can make a persistent install to a thumbdrive if you like
<LinuxNovice> hateball, what is persistent install?
<hateball> LinuxNovice: Like installing to an HDD/SSD
<hateball> That is, you can update the system and save your data
<LinuxNovice> how to do that?
<LinuxNovice> it means installing on an USB drive?
<hateball> LinuxNovice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pupuser7cc3cb> That won't work on this machine anymore, something corrupted and booting from a flashdrive doesn't work right.
<hateball> Yes
<LinuxNovice> I mean, pen drive?
<LinuxNovice> what should be the size of the pen drive? I want to create one.
<pupuser7cc3cb> I don't need a desktop or the icon crap, but will need gui for working programs.
<pupuser7cc3cb> The longterm you are referring to is 16.04 Xenial Xerus, correct?
<leomax> hai alll
<LinuxNovice> Yes. 16.04.
<leomax> im a novice here
<LinuxNovice> I am using Lubuntu 16.04 and Xubuntu 16.10.
<LinuxNovice> I too am a newbie, here.
<leomax> watz d diff neway?
<leomax> ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu
<LinuxNovice> hateball, could you help leomax?
<LinuxNovice> I am new here.
<leomax> k i will google it then
<pupuser7cc3cb> Can I run ubuntu from a live cd though?  And does it allow the user to run as root?
<wiselydoesit> is there a snappy core channel?
<leomax> im using a vmware player
<leomax> can we hack chat sites through kali?
<pupuser7cc3cb> Oh, and ubuntu is for desktops, too, right?
<ducasse> wiselydoesit: #snappy iirc
<leomax> mine iz a desktop one
<leomax> lol ne1 from asia?india in particular?
<wiselydoesit> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> !u | leomax
<ubottu> leomax: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<mantaap> hallo all
<leomax> ducasse ok
<LinuxNovice> I am from India
<mantaap> i am from nunukan
<hateball> pupuser7cc3cb: I'm not sure any image (maybe Xubuntu) fits a CD any longer, you're probably looking at DVD
<hateball> !root | pupuser7cc3cb
<ubottu> pupuser7cc3cb: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<one808> 欧克
<pupuser7cc3cb> Well, if it doesn't fit a cd, that is very bad, downloads are already slow, 700MB+ and it doesn't fit, that sounds really hoggish; the quote is catchy though, ubottu!
<hateball> pupuser7cc3cb: you're free to download ubuntu minimal and remaster to your liking
<pupuser7cc3cb> oh, okay, where do I find this ubuntu minimal?  And, this may sound dumb, but how does running as nonroot, offer any more significant protections?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> pupuser7cc3cb: I advise you not to use the minimal CD
<ikonia> pupuser7cc3cb: download the distribution you want to use
<pupuser7cc3cb> The distribution I want to use probably doesn't exist ikonia.  Even if it did, it may not even work on this machine.
<ikonia> pupuser7cc3cb: I'll rephrase then. If you want to use an ubuntu distribution, download the distribution media in full and use it
<pupuser7cc3cb> Uh, maybe ubuntu is not my cup of tea.  After all, sometimes the keyboard doesn't work, and if it requires a password ...
<pupuser7cc3cb> *sigh*  Well, thanks for your help everyone!
<jack191> puppy user..
<ws> lbnmbn
<ws> hi
<ws> hi
<ws> hi
<ws> hi
<xzer123> hi guys
<ikonia> hello
<master> hello
<j41> hello
<abdullrashid> hii
<shazzr> I've got a Elitegroup Compal laptop with 4 GB og RAM and an 60 GB SSD drive  which currently runs debian 8.6 after a troubeling time with Ubuntu 16.04 and 16.10. Have had it run fine with earlier Ubuntu versions. But the latest ones have given me a boot time that was extremely slow. We're looking a minutes. Now, with Debian it takes between 15 and 20 seconds from power on. Weird stuff.
<cfhowlett> !debian | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> shazzr, we cannot help with debian issues - ubuntu only.
<neolinux> Hello
<neolinux> I have a little problem
<neolinux> with ubuntu 16.01 lts
<neolinux> when i open window is on front
<cfhowlett> stop hitting the <enter> key!
<blackflow> shazzr: possibly something filesystem related, that will kick in the 90 second retry/fsck test phase
<neolinux> when i click to another window my recent window stay on front, my focus system don't work on click, i don't understain why my cliked window stay on back
<blackflow> shazzr: you can hit escape when the boot splash screen comes up and you'll see the systemd real time info output
<ShotokanZH> hi evryone
<blackflow> shazzr: I'm of course talking about Ubuntu, if you wanna try that again.
<ShotokanZH> which ubuntu flavor has less issues with high-dpi devices?
<ShotokanZH> (3000x2000 13" Microsoft Surface Book)
<cfhowlett> ShotokanZH, as all flavors are ubuntu under the hood, shouldn't be a difference
<ShotokanZH> cfhowlett, actually it does, different DE manage high-dpi differently
<ShotokanZH> for example xfce (xubuntu) has a poor support for it
<mcphail> ShotokanZH: I think you're going to have to experiment to find the best one for your display. Remember you can install something like "kubuntu-desktop" without having to do a full reinstall. Just pick the DE of your choice at login
<ShotokanZH> mcphail, thank you
<mcphail> ShotokanZH: good luck :)
<ShotokanZH> mcphail, thank you, btw: why is everyone connecting from irccloud and the nickname is ending with an underscore? is that a botnet? lol
<mcphail> ShotokanZH: ha! No idea. Many client will append an underscore if a nick is already in use or as an alternate nick
<blackflow> shazzr: no, netsplit, so when they reconnect, and old nick hasn't disconnected (because haven't timed out yet), freenode adds _ to nickname
<blackflow> oh sorry, that was for ShotokanZH
<hateball> ShotokanZH: if you go for Kubuntu on 16.04, I suggest you consider using the kubuntu backports PPA for a more pleasant experience
<ShotokanZH> gonna try it soon
<ShotokanZH> is it plasma stable now? last time i've tried it (couple months ago) had several bugs
<hateball> ShotokanZH: That's the point of the backports ppa ;)
<hateball> The state of plasma in stock 16.04 is quite dire
<neolinux> I can show my problem if you wan, my windows stay back when i click, i stream that on youtube here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMpDCPGkZSM
<ShotokanZH> hateball, got it :D btw i guess i'm gonna install the 16.10 version
<blackflow> neolinux: right click the title bar of that to window and see if "Always On Top" is checked
<blackflow> *of that top window
<neolinux> blackflow : is not
<hateball> ShotokanZH: 16.10 is nicer ootb, but backports are (iirc) available there as well if you want to be on plasma 5.8.x
<blackflow> neolinux: I'm sorry, I don't know then. That's 16.04? Fully patched and up to date?
<neolinux> blackflow : You must to know i have change my Alt touch to control, because i use photoshop
<neolinux> where i can show the version?
<ShotokanZH> neolinux, lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> neolinux  or   cat /etc/issue
<blackflow> neolinux: click the cog icon in the top right corner, and then About This Computer
<anonymous> hello
<neolinux> blackflow, do you know how i can reset the compiz or unity configuration
<Guest64862> Yea I can
<blackflow> neolinux: no, sorry. But, did you check if that's fully patched and up to date Ubuntu? 16.04?
<neolinux> yes is up to date
<neolinux> and fully patched
<neolinux> i'am sur i make mistake with dconf-editor
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the pkg name for mod_logio for apache on 14.04 lts
<MonkeyDust> Haris  https://max.greyhound.com/manual/mod/mod_logio.html
<blackflow> Haris: google says it's compiled into apache. check with `apache2 -l`
<Haris> yep. already pre-built-in
<blackflow> neolinux: sorry, I don't know what could be the cause or how to reset the configuration only without reinstalling everything. Found this, but I cannot recommend it as I've never personnaly done it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<Haris> but its not listed under /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<blackflow> Haris: because it's built in and always available?
<Haris> I mean where do I enable it in apache config
<Haris> on 14.04 lts
<blackflow> Haris: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_logio.html
<blackflow> Haris: "This modules adds two new logging directives", meaning you should adjust your log format to take advantage of its new values?
<Haris> I mean I can do that. but apachectl -M is not listing this mod
<Haris> as enabled
<blackflow> because it's compiled-in and not a loadable module
<Haris> :o apachectl -M is the list of added mods. not built-in ones
<Haris> my! bad
<IamKrilcov> anyone familiar with the ulimateboodcd?
<cfhowlett> please avoid "... anyone ... ?" queries, IamKrilcov.  save bandwidth and time: state YOUR problems and specifications.
<IamKrilcov> can someone direct me to where i can download the ultimatebootcd, I am not sure if its not compatible with windows, I went to the official and could not find the link.
<cfhowlett> ultimate boot CD is not an ubuntu issue.  ask google.
<IamKrilcov> can you direct me to the directory channel?
<rj__> help ALLSERV
<MonkeyDust> IamKrilcov  we cannot do random, non-ubuntu related searches for you
<IamKrilcov> Ok, thank you.
<vojta> hello
<vojta> is here somebody?
<MonkeyDust> vojta  type   /n
<ikonia> win 10
<ikonia> oops
<sruli> trying to install a package specific version with aptitude, from the man page "if a package name contains a tilde character ("~") ... it will be treated a s a search pattern" how do i install a specific version if it has a ~ in the name? also what is the significance of a tilde "~" in a ubuntu package name? what does it represent?
<MonkeyDust> sruli  try putting a \ before the ~
<Carom3de> Good morning / night... PLEASE, How can I get LOUDER my sound in ubuntu 16.04 using a headphone ? I already put the volume system over 100% and installed VLC and puted it  on Max volume, but I have a record sound that I NEED put so much LOUDER ! PLEASE, some other app or way to do that ? THANK YOU very much! (it's very urgent for me)
<sruli> MonkeyDust: tried that, does not help
<Carom3de> Good morning / night... PLEASE, How can I get LOUDER my sound in ubuntu 16.04 using a headphone ? I already put the volume system over 100% and installed VLC and puted it  on Max volume, but I have a record sound that I NEED put so much LOUDER ! PLEASE, some other app or way to do that ? THANK YOU very much! (it's very urgent for me)
<Ben64> Carom3de: you can't
<LinuxNovice> why?
<WeiJunLi> those segfaults are due that _libc_fork assertion? http://dpaste.com/04CVHQY
<Ben64> LinuxNovice: why what
<LinuxNovice> hello, can we install and run SAP ERP on Ubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> Sorry, I thought that I have already asked that question.
<LinuxNovice> Can we run SAP on Ubuntu?
<Ben64> maybe, have you tried looking on their site if they support it
<LinuxNovice> Ubuntu is not supported there, as per their site.
<Ben64> then the answer is no
<LinuxNovice> ok
<sruli> trying to install a package specific version with aptitude, from the man page "if a package name contains a tilde character ("~") ... it will be treated a s a search pattern" how do i install a specific version if it has a ~ in the name? (escaping \ does not help) also what is the significance of a tilde "~" in a ubuntu package name? what does it represent?
<one808> 啊
<one808> 你好
<j41> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ben64> sruli: what has a ~
<one808> 个
<sruli> Ben64: many packages, few minutes i'll give you a list of packages with ~ which are upradable on new install
<Ben64> and why not use the most recent version
<Ben64> and it's been 6 minutes and you can't even say the package name, i'm out, next time have all your information available when asking here
<amandavinci_> hey
<sruli> Ben64: paste.ubuntu.com/23705638 73 packages listed there (out of total of 300 upgradeable packages) is there any significance to a ~ in a package name?
<sruli> patience! ben64
<sruli> ben64: just for laughs ;-)
<MonkeyDust> sruli  With a lexicographic order, a string is always sorted before its prefix. The tilde character allows a deviation from that: foo~bar is always sorted before foo as well as before any version that begins with foo followed by a character other than ~.  With a lexicographic order, a string is always sorted before its prefix. The tilde character allows a deviation from that: foo~bar is always sorted
<MonkeyDust> before foo as well as before any version that begins with foo followed by a character other than ~. With a lexicographic order, a string is always sorted before its prefix. The tilde character allows a deviation from that: foo~bar is always sorted before foo as well as before any version that begins with foo followed by a character other than ~. With a lexicographic order, a string is always sorted
<MonkeyDust> before its prefix. The tilde character allows a deviation from that: foo~bar is always sorted before foo as well as before any version that begins with foo followed by a character other than ~. .... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/230911/what-is-the-meaning-of-the-tilde-in-some-debian-openjdk-package-version-string
<MonkeyDust> oops
<MonkeyDust> sruli  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23705655/
<sruli> MonkeyDust: thanks for the explanation, how did you know i will need to read it twice to understand?
<j41> sruli: Maybe submit a bug report/feature request to the developers of aptitude (if you can), and inform them of this?
<Ben64> it's not a bug
<j41> As such, but isn't it something that should be addressed?
<Ben64> no
<j41> okthen
<sruli> MonkeyDust: Ben64: its not a bug in aptitude as this function is clearly stated in man page.. its some incompetibillity i guess, question is if there is any way to escape it?
<Ben64> you're doing it all wrong
<j41> How would one update a package with ~ in the name then?
<Ben64> no packages have ~ in the name
<ikevin> in file name yes
<j41> ah, excuse me, I misunderstood
<sruli> Ben64: you say that because you checked all packages? try "apt-cache show binutils"
<sruli> "Version: 2.26.1-1ubuntu1~16.04.3"
<Ben64> protip - the package name is 'binutils'
<sruli> Ben64: what are you trying to say?
<Ben64> i can't put it any simpler, sorry
<sruli> the version does have a ~ in it!
<Ben64> it doesn't
<Ben64> oh, well the version does yes, but that's not what you were saying
<Ben64> either way you're doing everything incorrectly and you should re-think it all
<Ben64> there's no logical reason to hold back packages, you're going to end up breaking your system in some hilarious way
<sruli> Ben64: yes that is what i was saying! using aptitude how do install a package specific  version where the version has ~ in it
<Ben64> no that isn't what you said at all
<sruli> Ben64: i just read my original question, sorry, i should have phrased it correctly.
<Ben64> the answer still is don't do it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<j41> Hello BluesKaj!
<p_d> What's the simplest way to switch drive in terminal. Actually I want to clone a directory from github to another drive
<p_d> Is their any way to specify path while using clone command
<incomoto> hey, guys, does anybody here feel comfortable with the Vulkan support in Ubuntu? (can't make the support engaged for the most recent NVIDIA proprietary graphics drivers installed)
<j41> incomoto: I know with AMD drivers you have to be a member of the 'video' group, not sure about NVIDIA though.
<incomoto> j41: well, actually I have a prior successful experience with the same, but with an Intel built-in graphics chipset, unfortunately, can't make it happen to NVIDIA either...
<BluesKaj> hi j41...was getting coffee
<incomoto> j41: although everything looks Ok, the vulkaninfo tool (from the vulkan-utils package) populates "VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" each time I run it
<j41> incomoto: What GPU do you have?
<j41> BluesKaj: :P
<incomoto> j41: GF108 [GeForce GT 730] (checked its conformance to Vulkan, it shall be supported according to Khronos Group)
<j41> incomoto: According to this, it's not supported: https://developer.nvidia.com/vulkan-driver
<j41> GT 720 and GT 740 are supported according to that, a bit weird really
<stanstill> I want to create a server, it will run constantly (say a pause every 6 months to upgrade) and I want to run lubuntu on it. What sdd should I buy?
<stanstill> ssd*
<Maimster> Morning all.
<rohanrhu> can i run wine in sandbox?
<rohanrhu> i dont trust some apps
<rohanrhu> or running as another user?
<j41> Maimster: Afternoon here :P
<incomoto> j41: according to this https://www.khronos.org/conformance/adopters/conformant-products it should be supported (the same info got from the origin retailer, which sold it to me)
<j41> incomoto: What version of Vulkan are you using?
<incomoto> j41: anyway, already posted a query to the NVIDIA team, thus waiting for their response...
<j41> Okay
<incomoto> j41: you mean Vulkan SDK version?
<j41> incomoto: Yes, if you can find it
<incomoto> j41: or a Vulkan library installed?
<j41> incomoto: I'm not sure, whatever you can find?
<blackflow> rohanrhu: yeah you can use a separate user and you can confine it with AppArmor. I don't know if there's a default profile, but it shouldn't be too hard to build one.
<incomoto> j41: Vulkan API Version: 1.0.37
<j41> incomoto: The khronos page lists Vulkan 1.0 (i think)
<incomoto> j41: libvulkan1/xenial,now 1.0.37.0+dfsg1-1~gpu16.04.1 amd64 [installed] (Vulkan lib)
<j41> incomoto: I'd guess the version of Vulkan is too new from the khronos page, but I'm not too knowledgable about Vulkan, sorry. Maybe wait until more people are active here, or post on the forums/stack exchange, or wait for your response from NVIDIA.
<incomoto> j41: sure, thanks a lot anyway :)
<j41> incomoto: Sorry I couldn't be more help!
<j41> be of*
<j41> (i think thats proper english anyway)
<incomoto> j41: that's Ok, at least you have tried ))) I do appreciate that ;)
<j41> Thank you :P
<MarkB2> Good morning from MA-US (east coast).  I'm trying to install Ubuntu and found myself in a Catch-22 problem.
<MarkB2> During the install process, the setup "demands" to have an account set up at Canonical.  To do that, it wants an SSH key.
<x__> it
<MarkB2> But I need to run ssh-keygen to get that key... and the ubuntu system isn't at the point yet where it'll let me do that.
<j41> !it | x__
<ubottu> x__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<j41> MarkB2: Are you installing server or desktop?
<MarkB2> j41: desktop.  This is Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit going into an Intel Joule.
<j41> MarkB2: Do you mean this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/intel-joule/
<MarkB2> Spot on.  An Intel installation step-by-step forwards me to that page.
<MarkB2> I'm supposed to generate the key before the system is installed to the point where I can generate that key.
<MarkB2> Have I missed something?
<j41> MarkB2: Okay. Are you able to get into a tty by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<MarkB2> Not during the install.  The only way I can get to a tty is by adding "-b" to the grub boot cmdline... and I get a shell that way.
<MarkB2> During the install, there is no GUI.  it's all ASCII text on the display.
<j41> MarkB2: Maybe it's asking for a SSH key from your computer, not the joule? I'm not too sure
<j41> MarkB2: Maybe it's a SSH key for the joule to download from your SSO account?
<j41> Once you've generated it on your local system?
<MarkB2> j41: That's what I thought... that creating and signing into the SSO account would somehow give me a key to stuff in there.
<j41> MarkB2: If you go to https://login.ubuntu.com/+login?next=%2Fssh-keys does it give you an option to upload an SSH key?
<MarkB2> But the SSO account creation wants me to paste my key into it.
<j41> MarkB2: I'm assuming (having no experience with the joule) you have to generate the key on a already setup computer, then paste the contents of the key into your SSO account?
<MarkB2> Yes... I've seen that panel for inputting a key.  But *how* do I generate a key on the local Ubuntu system before its fully install?
<j41> MarkB2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<MarkB2> One moment, let me look..
<j41> MarkB2: Okay
<j41> MarkB2: If you use Windows you can use puttygen, not sure about Mac though
<MarkB2> Aha!  "puttygen" ??  This is the FIRST I've heard of that.
<j41> MarkB2: It's a program for generating keys
<j41> MarkB2: There are other ways to do it, but that how I've done it in the past
<MarkB2> FINALLY!  A knife to cut this Gordian knot.  Okay... I generate a key with puttygen, get it into SSO, and then stuff it into Ubuntu's entry.
<j41> MarkB2: Put it into your SSO account (if you don't upload the key file, open it in Notepad and copy and paste the whole file into SSO), and I'm assuming Ubuntu will just ask you for a login (as a key is quite long to type by hand)
<j41> contents of the whole file*
<MarkB2> j41: Yea, I'm a little worried about an accurate type-in of an ssh key.  I can generate the key under windows (have already set up the Joule using Putty to the serial port)...
<MarkB2> ... j41:  But don't have a ..clever.. way of getting that key into the data well automatically.
<j41> MarkB2: Okay. You probably want to upload/paste the contents of the key into your SSO account
<stplice> hola soy nuevo por aqui
<MarkB2> j41: Yes, that's half the battle...
<j41> MarkB2: Does this page let you enter the key: https://login.ubuntu.com/ssh-keys
<MarkB2> j41: I've seen that page before and I can log into it (had set up the SSO account last night so I'm good there).
<j41> !spanish | stplice
<ubottu> stplice: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MarkB2> It's just getting that key into ubuntu that's going to be ..interesting.
<j41> MarkB2: Have you seen Ubuntu ask for the key?
<stanstill> what is the most common programming language in ubuntu?
<j41> MarkB2: If you're interfacing via Putty, you should be able to paste it into putty
<MarkB2> j41: The install?  yes.  Right after it gets the wifi link running.
<MarkB2> j41: Hmm.. I am not in front of the machinery at the moment.  Can I run the installer via the serial port and Putty instead of diverting to the HDMI display plugged into the Joule?
<j41> MarkB2: Possibly, but I don't have experience with it, so I couldn't say for certain
<MarkB2> If I can do that then this problem is solved.  You've been of TREMENDOUS help!!!
<j41> MarkB2: Thank you :P
<MarkB2> I've been spinning around the axle like you wouldn't believe.
<j41> :P
<MarkB2> puttygen... gonna write that one on the inside of my eyelids.
<j41> Haha :P
<MarkB2> Sir, thank you.  I have a short work-day today and this will be #1 on my list on my return home.  Thank you again... you just don't know the relief I'm feeling right now.  Cheers..
<j41> :D
<stanstill> when talking about memory, do you use terabyte or tebibyte?
<stanstill> im not talking about ram, that is clearly gibibyte
<fooobarrr> I'm looking for hardware compatability list, specifically for this computer http://www.microcenter.com/product/470075/Aspire_ES1-572-37X2_156_Laptop_Computer_-_Midnight_Black
<fooobarrr> I assume that ubuntu will work with all the hardware, but just wanted to know if there was a list somewhere
<deedr> does upgrading my kernel affect glibc?
<UbuntuDude> can anyone help me on fixing this "Read Only" problem on a counterfeit usb stick!! http://pastebin.com/Z1wHe4Eg
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BluesKaj> UbuntuDude, have you tried zeroing it with dd?
<BluesKaj> totally locking out any access...sticks are cheap , go buy one that gives access, UbuntuDude
<UbuntuDude> BluesKaj: I've tried zeroing sdb refused sdb1 was theoritically zeroed but when replug/ed the stick everything was as is.
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: try mount -o remount,rw /devsdb1
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: try mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<UbuntuDude> probably this is a chinese cheap shit but I need fix to it , one runs of dd showed me this 3001315328 bytes (3,0 GB, 2,8 GiB) copied, 16,2689 s, 184 MB/s
<UbuntuDude> even though it's supposed to be a 16Gb drive
<BluesKaj> yeah, you're locked out , it's probly encrypted
<UbuntuDude> crazy cheaters
<UbuntuDude> EriC^^: I've tried that trick too, but it wont make any difference
<UbuntuDude> I was wondering if testdisk can help !! or if there is another special program for this type of issues
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: try to unmount it and manually mount it
<EriC^^> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<UbuntuDude> I've a pile of counterfeit usb(s) for family and friends asking me to fix for them
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<UbuntuDude> EriC^^: tried that too *_*
<UbuntuDude> it shows everything is fine .. but no real writing is possible
<EriC^^> whats it say when you try
<ghost_> Hello Everyone anyone using ubuntu with i3wm
<spartan_> evening, my friends.
<regedit> hello
<thorsten11> hi
<regedit> what's the ubuntu equivalent of restarting the graphical desktop session, like with KDE "killall plasmashell && kdestart plasmashell" and "kwin_x11 --replace" etc.
<baizon> regedit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101179/restart-only-gui-session-or-restart-only-operating-system
<regedit> i have some dead entries in the taskbar with no functioning window to view/close
<regedit> baizon: ok thanks
<regedit> so in 16 it's lightdm?
<regedit> i have 16.10 x64
<baizon> regedit: run option 3)
<regedit> baizon: ok cool. is it safe to run that one from the unity command runner thingy?
<regedit> oh wait, what command runner thingy..
<regedit> is there a command runner thingy?
<regedit> Alt+F2 looks like it
<dStruct> hey all, is there a way to do what wmctrl does and output all current window sizes but not in pixels but rows/columns?  for example if I have a window 80x65 but wmctrl is saying it's 642x977 should I just do the math on it or is there a tool that'll do it?
<Pinkamena_D> when using bash, if I want to remove a file inside of multiple directories, how can it be done? For example I have /topdir/a/somefile , /topdir/b/somefile etc. But $ rm /topdir/*/somefile does not seem to work (no error returned but the file stays)
<dStruct> Pinkamena_D: find is your best bet
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> i got an old radeon video card
<tekisui> new ones do work perfectly with ubuntu ??
<one808> 傻B们
<tekisui> nani ?
<dStruct> Pinkamena_D: something like find . -name "myfile.*" -print -exec rm {} \; or something along those lines, you can change . to be a path, and {} will be replaced by whatever find .. finds..
<Pinkamena_D> I see. That is less intuitive but it works
<one808> 傻B们
<one808> 傻B们好
<one808> 傻B们好
<one808> 傻B们好
<one808> 傻B们好
<tekisui> shanti shanti
<dStruct> Pinkamena_D: it's not very simple but it will get the job done, find can be very powerful when wielded correctly, I would recommend running it without the -exec option and just -print to see what it finds first until you get it right, then -exec rm it
<tekisui> 谁是b
<ghost_> anyone using ubuntu with i3 window manager
<dStruct> tekisui: older Radeon cards should work, maybe not 100% for hardware acceleration but they should work
<tekisui> umm i know
<tekisui> x.org
<tekisui> then need to tune tearfree
<dStruct> tekisui: you know you can pick up a modern video card for pennies that would probably blow the doors off your old card, right?
<tekisui> was a hassle finding it out
<tekisui> can you replace video card in a laptop ?
<tekisui> i asked once if i could change processor the mad adviced against it
<dStruct> tekisui: oh in that case, usually no, some but rarely.  and if I were you I wouldn't bother trying to install drivers for it, I would just let software rendering do it's thing
<tekisui> man*
<tekisui> ok
<dStruct> tekisui: the issue with upgrading laptops at least in terms of cpu/gpu is mostly heat and power, the mainboard can't supply enough power to upgraded components and the fans can't keep up, not to mention most cpu/gpu's are soldering directly
<tekisui> uhum
<dStruct> *soldered
<tekisui> i hoped liquid cooling laptops be there now
<tekisui> silent :D
<dStruct> tekisui: I don't know that I would trust a laptop filled with liquid being carried around at say an airport, not to mention added weight
<tekisui> ah
<fooobarrr> everything has to be liquid cooled and have at least 30 LEDs in the case
<fooobarrr> otherwise its not swag420 enough
<fooobarrr> and wont overclock :(
<tekisui> :)
<dStruct> tekisui: maybe if someone invented a zero maintenance liquid cooled system it might be possible, but honestly passive cooling with heatpipes and copper works pretty well
<fooobarrr> maybe if they just invented a processor that is low power enough it doesn't need a fan at all
<fooobarrr> oh wait
<tekisui> started with 100 mhz when was 15
<dStruct> fooobarrr: yeah it's called a Raspberry Pi with SoC :D
<fooobarrr> also intel m3
<Kali-000> hi
<dStruct> tekisui: I operate a parallel real-time system that runs at 3 mhz, started with a Vic 20 :D
<ghost_> hello
<tekisui> i tell you commodore keyboards are way better then the stuff they sell today
<dStruct> tekisui: I liked the old IBM keyboards, like type writers
<tekisui> :)
<dStruct> tekisui: felt great writing code with keys like that, but man did it drive people in my house crazy, clickclickclickclickclick
<tekisui> hehe
<dStruct> does anyone know if there's an easy way to grab window sizes other then using wmctrl?
<ioria> dStruct, xwininfo
<dStruct> ioria: awesome, thank you :D
<ioria> dStruct, no prob
<dStruct> ioria: and that's exactly what I was looking for, trying to set compiz window resizing for terminal windows and having some ugh issues
<ioria> dStruct, oh.... big work, good luck
 * dStruct is still pissed about Gnome removing the --title option from gnome-terminal
<dStruct> ioria: when you have 15 terminal windows spread over 4 displays actually it kinda is :D
<ioria> dStruct, what you mean with '--title option from gnome-terminal' ... the menu bar ?
<MonkeyDust> dStruct  you can also use tabs in a single terminal windows ... hit ctrl-shift-t
<dStruct> did an upgrade to 16.x and boom lost my gnome-terminal custom titles, had to switch to mate-terminal, sigh
<dStruct> ioria: they literally removed the damn --title option from gnome-terminal
<dStruct> MonkeyDust: yes, but I need to able to reference screens in real-time, for safety and operational reasons
<dStruct> *be
<ioria> dStruct, don't know if it helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/774532/how-to-change-terminal-title-in-ubuntu-16-04
<tekisui> 16-10 worked perfectly with sound
<dStruct> ioria: seen it and it would be very clunky to utilize due to calling multiple instances of gnome-terminal, I have a single icon on the menu bar that calls up 15 term windows
<ioria> dStruct, ah
<dStruct> ioria: I wrote a shell script to name the windows and call each with --title depending on what they are for
<ioria> dStruct, better
<dStruct> ioria: mate-terminal seems to be an almost identical copy of gnome-terminal without the missing --title so that should work if I can just figure out what broke in 16.x in terms of compiz window placement
<dStruct> when using Compiz Fixed Window Placement option, before 16.x it worked fine, opened windows assigned with a role to where I wanted them, after 16.x they all just stack up in the upper left
<mcphail> dStruct: compiz broke terminal window maximise/restore in vanilla 16.04. It has since been fixed in a patch. It wouldn't surprise me if other things are broken
<dStruct> weird, after deleting all the entries, re-entering them manually and adjusting the Y from 52 pixels to 0 it works again
<dStruct> mcphail: it looks like the menu padding for Y when from absolute to relative, 0 now means bottom edge of the upper menu bar, where it was 52 before 16.x update
<dStruct> *went
<dStruct> still not sure why I had to delete the entries and re-enter them but it looks to be working now
<ioria> dStruct, gnome-terminal -t "hello" -x sleep 6  ... :þ
<ioria> dStruct, but not very useful
<dStruct> ioria: that gives me "Terminal" as the title
<dStruct> ioria: and a warning message "Option -t is no longer supported in this version of gnome-terminal"
<MonkeyDust> here too
<ioria> dStruct, i'm on trusty now
<dStruct> where mate-terminal kept the --title option, looks like I have to just switch to that, as Terminator isn't working the way it's supposed to
<dStruct> ioria: I'm very hesitant to do any more upgrading of this box after the last update broke so much for me
<dStruct> ioria: it's an offline system isolated from the outside world so I don't have to worry about security in terms of attacks so it should be fine
<ioria> dStruct, xterm -title "hello" -e sleep 6    this works ?
<dStruct> ioria: yes, and I tried that the other day but I forget what issue I had, something wasn't working right so I nix'd the xterm idea
<ioria> dStruct,  there is also lxterminal
<tekisui> bonsaiiiiiiiiii
<dStruct> ioria: it's actually a pretty slick setup downstream of the terminal window itself, virtual serial ports mapped over TCP to a concentrator and then to each respective system
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> how i fix this
<tekisui> [An operation is already pending]
<tekisui> when i try open a hd partition
<tekisui> i red to format in fat
<tekisui> but that didn´t really solve it
<tekisui> ?
<Chaser>  /buffer 28
<Chaser> (sorry)
<one808> 111
<tekisui> amai
<dStruct> 222
<tekisui> bingo !
<one808> 你们是哪的啊
<ioria> dStruct, a bit more stable  :   xterm -xrm 'XTerm.vt100.allowTitleOps: false' -T Hello_World
<tekisui> one808, are you north korean ?
<j41> !chinese | one808
<ubottu> one808: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tekisui> never mett a north korean on internyet
<dStruct> ioria: I think I had an issue with Wyse emulation with Xterm and that may be why I couldn't use it, I do Wyse 50 graphical stuff
<tekisui> they must be verry bussy
<j41> tekisui: A quick google translate search shows they're speaking Chinese
<ioria> dStruct, i see
<tekisui> umm
<dStruct> tekisui: they're busy trying to take over the world, one farm plot at a time
<tekisui> :)
<Random832> tekisui, korean doesn't look like that, it looks like 이것은 한국의 언어이다.
<tekisui> they say the air ids verry good there, little polution
<tekisui> ah
<dStruct> ioria: they've apparently gotten really good at parading missles around but never using them tho
<Random832> and this is japanese: これは日本語です
<tekisui> amai
<dStruct> tekisui: yeah because they have no industry to speak of because they've pissed off 95% of the world
<ioria> dStruct, don't like missiles
<ikonia> dStruct: enough please
<dStruct> ikonia: ?
<jak2000> when startup the linux i get this: http://postimg.org/image/8xsh3mmzd/   run the command and get this: https://postimg.org/image/eiyv6tnkv/   how to fix, why cant ping out the box thanks
<tekisui> picture doesn´t load jak2000
<dStruct> ikonia: I hope you don't think I have something against them as a people, because I don't, I just don't agree with their Government/leadership is all :D
<tekisui> 2nd one does..
<dStruct> jak2000: fresh install?
<ikonia> dStruct: I don't, but I also don't think the channel needs a political lesson
<mcphail> dStruct: I think ikonia is asking you to stay on topic
<dStruct> ahh gotcha, no worries :D
<blacklightmgs> hello can anyone help?
<EriC^^> !ask | blacklightmgs
<ubottu> blacklightmgs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dStruct> jak2000: do you have anything funny in your /etc/rc.local that would cause it to fail?
<EriC^^> look for lines that start with #!/knock/knock
<nicomachus> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<blacklightmgs> !ask in my school there is an ubuntu system where we can access only the browser. i tried browsing through all the files with file:/// protocol. What can I do with that system?
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: browse the internet
<blacklightmgs> no internet connection
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: your homework?
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: what does the school want you to do with it
<blacklightmgs> it is actually smartclass system
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: what does the school want you to do with it
<blacklightmgs> i am trying to do something with it
<nicomachus> blacklightmgs: would the school be ok with you "doing something with it"?
<blacklightmgs> like playing games, installing some software etc
<blacklightmgs> yes it would be ok
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: what does the school want you to do with it
<blacklightmgs> during every intervals we start the computer and do some non sense
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: when I worked for a school district, we were heavily computerized in the classrooms, mostly Ubuntu based, if a student did that and caused any kind of disruption we had a zero tolerance expulsion policy in some cases
<blacklightmgs> i want to do something useful
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: what does the school want you to do with it
<blacklightmgs> our school is not like that
<tekisui> perhaps it has a drawing program ?
<blacklightmgs> yep
<tekisui> or text editor
<blacklightmgs> yes
<blacklightmgs> bored using all that for 4 years
<tekisui> on school would make raports
<tekisui> print them out
<blacklightmgs> no printer :D
<tekisui> ah
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: I'm not sure what you're asking the chanel
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: the school have given you a managed system, you can do anything you want within that rules of that managment system
<blacklightmgs> i am allowed to do aomething but we cannot possibly do something
<blacklightmgs> such a situation
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> you can do anything you want within the restrictions of the lock down of the system
<ikonia> thats not a hard concept to grasp
<blacklightmgs> what i am trying to say is: how can i install a software in it if i can only access the browser
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: you don't
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: you ask the school to deploy the software you want
<tekisui> you better ask to computer caretaker there
<jak2000> dStruct no no fresh install
<blacklightmgs> he don't know anything lel
<dStruct> jak2000: did you check the image before using it, maybe the download was corrupt?
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: you don't seem to be any better "lol"
<blacklightmgs> no one except me at the school knows linux
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: you don't seem to know it
<jak2000> dStruct i dont moved anything in /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: I don't know what you want from this channel,
<jak2000> dStruct is a box that have been installed since 1 year ago...
<blacklightmgs> i know better than anyone everyone thinks linux is just like windows
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: what do you want from the channel
<dStruct> jak2000: I've never seen an error like that on a fresh installed system, sounds to me like it could be some kind of drive corruption, can you just reinstall it?
<jak2000> i have information
<blacklightmgs> i did not try file:///bin/bash yet do you think i can launch the terminal that way?
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: no
<jak2000> that first need be bacjuped but is a VPS havent access
<blacklightmgs> why?
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: i think you're on your way to getting expelled
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: because you can't
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: as you can see
<dStruct> jak2000: you could boot a live usb stick and retrieve your info maybe, what are you trying to do with it?
<nicomachus> blacklightmgs: do you have a specific ubuntu support question? Is something wrong with the system that you need to fix?
<jak2000> dStruct is a vps, phisically i havent access
<blacklightmgs> nope
<nicomachus> blacklightmgs: then you're off-topic for this channel. Talk to your school IT department about anything else.
<dStruct> jak2000: ahh, well sorry I can't be more help, you might try updating the OS but that could also break it worse, hard to say without trying it
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: why don't you install linux at home and meddle around with it, and not do anything to public pc's you're not supposed to meddle with?
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: there's also a chance they're using a network booting type system like we did where the machine gets wiped each night anyways so whatever you do to it would just be completely undone
<blacklightmgs> ya thats a point though.. i'm in a boarding school, been there for 6 years and we only get a computer system during class intervals - then don't you think we will try to do something?
<tekisui> ask them to hook internyet ?
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: buy your own laptop, they're pretty cheap these days
<blacklightmgs> electronics are not allowed there :(
<blacklightmgs> military institution
<FinalX> even more reason not to mess with stuff you're not allowed to.
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: schools and such aren't very fond of going outside the stuff they expect you to use it for, you'd get in trouble for sure
<FinalX> point being, suck it up, talk to the ones maintaining the computers.
<jak2000> dStruct see the images?
<dStruct> jak2000: I did yes
<jak2000> http://postimg.org/image/8xsh3mmzd/  and https://postimg.org/image/eiyv6tnkv/
<jak2000> ahh ok
<jak2000> what happend if do:
<jak2000>  open /etc/rc.local with root permissions and comment all lines except "exit 0", then restart the server.
<dStruct> jak2000: do you know what version of Ubuntu it is?
<tekisui> daswidanye
<blacklightmgs> computer maintenance authority don't know how to use the system properly, so all masters ask me to upload their teaching material into the system
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: maybe talk to whose in charge of stuff and see if he would allow you restriction-free access to a pc there or something and it's all legal
<dStruct> jak2000: that file should be similar to #!/bin/sh -e a bunch of comments in it and the last line exit 0
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: pretty sure they do know
<DArqueBishop> blacklightmgs: that still doesn't give you the right to make changes you're not explicitly given permission to make. It's not your system.
<ikonia> he can't give change it
<ikonia> change it
<ikonia> it's locked down and his l33t hacking skills go as far as file://bin/bash in a browser
<FinalX> blacklightmgs: they locked you out pretty well, so I'd say they're great at it. maybe who you think is managing them, isn't .. :)
<ikonia> he can't change anything so nothing will be done
<blacklightmgs> ya hmm.. but i don't get into any trouble as long as i don't change the password or modify kernel files
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: are you able to upload your own files to it?
<blacklightmgs> yes
<blacklightmgs> we can access the browser and i use file:/// to access files
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: talk to the guy in charge, become his friend, save yourself the hassle of stuff
<blacklightmgs> he don't know that stuff properly he asks me doubts
<EriC^^> nah, that's just your ego i'd think
<EriC^^> as stupid as he may be, he can give you access
<EriC^^> talk to him
<blacklightmgs> he can give access he knows password etc.
<EriC^^> exactly
<blacklightmgs> but he don't know how to install software
<EriC^^> sure he does
<blacklightmgs> the o/s is not developed by our school
<EriC^^> it's one command! sudo apt-get install <something>
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: well it's safe to say no one in this channel is going to help you break into your school computer, which is also not on topic here
<DArqueBishop> blacklightmgs: keep in mind that what you're asking for help to do is to break into a system that you have no permission to access outside of specific functions. Not only is it almost certainly against your school's rules, it's likely highly illegal, too.
<blacklightmgs> sorry then another doubt
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: so you have a file browser, what else can you do? can you browse webpages? are you allowed to?
<blacklightmgs> no internet connection
<blacklightmgs> we are allowed to save files if we can
<blacklightmgs> no one says anything
<EriC^^> is it running a server itself?
<blacklightmgs> yes
<FinalX> here's another idea: go to the library and read books instead :) sounds like installing software isn't gonna be satisfying anyway :P
<ikonia> I think this is futher than it needs to go,
<FinalX> by the way, if you don't have access to the internet on those computers, and you're not allowed electronics.. how are you here :P
<FinalX> true
<blacklightmgs> vacation
<dStruct> jak2000: is rc-local preventing something from working, I mean your system should still be functional?
<EriC^^> i was hoping he had access to the net, he could make a free shell and explore it as much as he wanted to
<blacklightmgs> i just need to access the shell
<ikonia> you don't
<EriC^^> it sounds like you want to get into trouble
<ikonia> as if you needed access to the shell, you would have it
<EriC^^> that's my hunch
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: even if you could access a shell, you couldn't do anything without super user permissions, can't install anything, etc
<ikonia> it's a kid messing around trying to be a hacker
<ikonia> I think this is done
<dStruct> I agree
<blacklightmgs> ohh that i can get from the computer expert
<blacklightmgs> i can try to get su access
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: ok you get a root shell, then you mess something up and you get expelled
<blacklightmgs> i know that
<brunch875> is there no sudoless chroot yet?
<EriC^^> think ahead about the repercussions of stuff
<ikonia> I think this is done,
<ikonia> can we please end this discussion
<blacklightmgs> scary .. :(
<blacklightmgs> i should step out of that
<ikonia> we are not going to support you attempt to compromise your millitary schools policy
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: are you trying to get expelled?
<EriC^^> (seriously asking)
<blacklightmgs> indian schools - nothing is gonna happen
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: su/sudo access requires your user be an administrator, which I doubt it is, you wouldn't even be able to try a password
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: discussion over
<blacklightmgs> yep
<blacklightmgs> then another problem - we can convert video files from a pendrive using vlc but we cannot save it to the pendrive cuz the pendrive will be read only when it is connected to that system any fix to that at least?
<blacklightmgs> this wont do any harm to the system
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: what file system is on the pen drive
<blacklightmgs> ntfs
<blacklightmgs> should i make it fat32?
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: read/write access to NTFS on linux is not ideal, it can cause ugh issues
<blacklightmgs> which is good
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: thats your problem then
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: not really when you unplug the usb stick and it completely corrupts your partition because it's NTFS
<ikonia> I suspect the fuse modules are not allowed on the locked down system
<blacklightmgs> my partition did not get corrupt
<chibicobra> a
<blacklightmgs> some of my seniors told they saved files onto their pendrives
<blacklightmgs> but we tried with 3-4 pendrives but all shown read only
<ikonia> probably because their accounts have higher permissions than yours
<ikonia> so can load the right modules
<erick_> Hi, what is the best version of Eclipse I should be using in Ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> or they have non-ntfs pendrives
<ikonia> erick_: the one in the ubuntu repo
<erick_> That is the recommended one correct?
<ikonia> erick_: correct
<blacklightmgs> ohh that must be.. will fat work well with linux? or are there something else?
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: I believe NTFS partitions default to mounting read only because of the issues with writing to NTFS, FAT would probably be the better bet, but if usb sticks are set to mount read only period there's nothing you can do about it
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: you said you are the linux wiz
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: why are you asking basic questions when you say you know linux
<blacklightmgs> not wiz i know something about linux
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: FAT will work fine, and will work across all platforms
<ikonia> dStruct: ntfs write support is delivered through fuse, I suspect it's the permissions on his machine not allowing him to load those components
<ikonia> fat has limitations on file size
<blacklightmgs> i never got to try linux thats the problem
<erick_> what if I try installing a little higher version of Eclipse in 16.04?
<dStruct> ikonia: agreed
<ikonia> so videos may be a problem
<ikonia> erick_: you will be on your own
<dStruct> blacklightmgs: you can pick up a Raspberry Pi for about $30 and it comes with Linux you can play around with that to learn it, if that's what you're interested in doing
<blacklightmgs> not only for videos it is same for all files
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: re-read what I said
<erick_> I tried that in the old day, and Eclipse Menu has no label.
<blacklightmgs> ya i'll get one
<ikonia> there is an irony here - all the other peoples pen drives work, yet they know nothing, yet the person who says he's the goto man, can't get a pen drive to work
<erick_> Why wouldn't it has labels on the Eclipse menu by the way?
<ikonia> erick_: tried what ?
<blacklightmgs> i did the same way they saved their files, it did not work
<blacklightmgs> i tried saving through browser - like downloading
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: yet they know nothing and come to you for help, and their stuff works ? odd huh
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: you said you had no internet
<ikonia> how are you downloading
<blacklightmgs> not internet
<erick_> I tried installing the most recent version of Eclipse two years ago in Ubuntu, and I has no label in the menu.
<blacklightmgs> file:///dir/file and save as
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: so you copied a file
<erick_> So many missing labels.
<ikonia> not downloaded
<blacklightmgs> to /tnuserdata/media/usb1/blabla
<erick_> I want to learn why you know what I mean?
<ikonia> erick_: not really,
<blacklightmgs> ya like what u saud
<blacklightmgs> *said
<ikonia> erick_: I'm not sure what you are asking
<user1580971> anyone using lubuntu and fcitx here?
<ikonia> user1580971: just state your actual problem
<xangua> erick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<j41> user1580971: You could also try #lubuntu
<mantaap> hallo all
<erick_> When I installed the most recent version of Eclipse in Ubuntu, that Eclipse would have missing menu labels.
<blacklightmgs> thank you everyone for deviating me from getting into touble
<ikonia> then don't do that
<ikonia> use the stable supported version of eclipse
<erick_> I don't know why that is.
<ikonia> provided by the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> that are supported and maintained and compatible
<ikonia> use the ubuntu managed version
<ikonia> thats why people build and support the packages
<deltaforce5> hi
<user1580971> cannot switch ime with ctrl+space in file save dialog. just asking if anyone else can reproduce
<erick_> I see. Thank you so much.
<EriC^^> blacklightmgs: ;)
<erick_> May I ask what version of Eclipse is in Ubuntu 17.0?
<blacklightmgs> yes
<erick_> May I ask what version of Eclipse is in Ubuntu 17.04?
<ikonia> erick_: what does it matter, 17.04 is not usable
<user1580971> 17.04 already released?
<brunch875> user1580971: no
<ikonia> user1580971: no
<ikonia> hence 17
<erick_> I just want to check it out a bit :)
<ikonia> erick_: then have a look
<ikonia> erick_: but it is not stable
<blacklightmgs> suggest me a nice book with what i can learn some linux
<brunch875> you might want to stroll around #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> blacklightmgs: just look on any on amazon
<blacklightmgs> k thanks
<erick_> How do I have a look?
<user1580971> blacklightmgs: just using it is better than reading a book
<user1580971> and google when needed
<blacklightmgs> we don't get to use computers much so using is not an option
<brunch875> erick_: you can fetch the latest here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<blacklightmgs> 1 more year and then i can start using
<erick_> I see. Thank you so much.
<erick_> Take care.
<rhagu> hi, does ffmpeg in 16.04 support multithreading?
<brunch875> but expect stuff breaking!
<blacklightmgs> Thank you all gtg
<filsuf> hallo hallo ... anybody uses ASUS TRANSFORMER T100TAM in here?
<EriC^^> filsuf: ask the question regarding it
<j41> !question | filsuf
<ubottu> filsuf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<filsuf> EriC^^, j41 .. what is working what is not?
<j41> filsuf: Are you asking if your computer is compatible with Ubuntu?
<filsuf> j41, this is a specific one
<filsuf> so do you use this machine or not?
<j41> filsuf: No, but I would say that a majority of computers are compatible with Ubuntu or one of its variants.
<filsuf> ok j41 .. thanks for wasting my time
<xangua> filsuf: download Ubuntu and try the live ISO
<EriC^^> filsuf: ^ that's a good idea
<j41> filsuf: http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<filsuf> I've read it of course j41
<filsuf> bye
<j41> filsuf: Why not try the live cd?
<simko> join
<mantaap> hallo all
<mantaap> how to do install parrot linux
<\9> mantaap: parrot linux is not supported here
<xangua> ! Flavors | mantaap
<ubottu> mantaap: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<\9> this is ubuntu support
<mantaap> how to install parrot linux
<flower71> dio
<tekisui> hola
<tekisui> how can i fix the mouse pointer freezing ?
<tekisui> already tried take out battery and drain system
<xangua> tekisui: elaborate
<tekisui> the mouse pointer freezes sometimes
<j41> tekisui: Touchpad or mouse?
<tekisui> buttons still work
<tekisui> touchpad
<tekisui> touchpad kaput ?
<tekisui> it was already so with windows when got it
<\9> then it's likely to be a problem with the hardware
<tekisui> ah
<tekisui> well am getting my lenovo tomorrow inshaallah
<tekisui> t
<tekisui> hen giving thi
<tekisui> s p
<tekisui> c to
<tekisui> a gi
<\9> guess your keyboard isn't so great either
<tekisui> better clean enter key*
<tekisui> tabacco -_-
<dStruct> tekisui: I once literally de-bugged a keyboard that had a bad key, took it apart and removed the.. bug and it was fixed
<brunch875> bugfixing at its finest
<tekisui> wd40 might help
<tekisui> thought it guides electricity too
<j41> tekisui: I wouldn't use WD40 on electronics
<tekisui> ok
<j41> tekisui: Isn't it for stuck locks and squeaky hinges? :P
<tekisui> umm
<j41> um?
<nicomachus> this channel is 100% off-topic right now.
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> use carburator cleaner
<j41> I hope that was sarcastic :P
<EriC^^> :D
<tekisui> :)
<mgaete> zdfhk zdf khfkl sdjfhklsdjf
<tekisui> then gotta get two bugs out
<tekisui> and finished
<tekisui> )i hope)
<tekisui> what is 79 mb loop device ?
<snkcld> i have an intel and an nvidia GPU, which right now x is using nvidia by default. how can i configure xorg.conf to tell x to use the intel gpu?
<tekisui> i red dual gpu is bad with linux..
<tekisui> nvidia preferable i guess
<tekisui> adios !
<xangua> ! Bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<xangua> snkcld:
<snkcld> is bumblebee used for discrete gpus too?
<black_13> how do i install gcc 6 on xenial
<xangua> Wouldn't know, I use an APU
<xangua> black_13: unless it's not in official repository, compile
<tomreyn> black: apt-get install gcc-6-base
<tomreyn> black_13: that was for you, but it was wrong, sorry
<black_13> i got yah.
<tomreyn> it's not part of xenial, you probably need to add some PPA
<xangua> tomreyn: it just showed up in apt here, xenial
<tomreyn> xangua: package name?
<Pici> !info gcc-6-base xenial
<ubottu> gcc-6-base (source: gccgo-6): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<tomreyn> there's no compiler in there
<tomreyn> (nor in any of its dependencies)
<tomreyn> block_13: this unsupported PPA might work: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test?field.series_filter=xenial
<nicomachus> !msg alis list plex
<ubottu> nicomachus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicomachus> oops
<assembly2k2> hello world !
<assembly2k2> hello world !
<assembly2k2> hello world !
<assembly2k2> hello world !
<assembly2k2> hello world !
<EriC^^> kline()
<moongazer> When I run the command free -h in the terminal, I see free memory and available memory. What is the difference between the two?/
<EriC^^> moongazer: one doesn't take into consideration the cache and buffers
<nicomachus> http://www.reviversoft.com/blog/2013/10/free-and-available-memory-in-windows/
<nicomachus> for windows, but the concept is the same
<kwtm> tomreyn: Sorry for the delay; just wanted to thank you for advice on installing qstopmotion via dkpg -i and then apt-get -f install.  It worked.  (This was about half a day ago --yesterday, for me; maybe not for you depending on your time zone?)
<EriC^^> moongazer: the available one is what you actually have available for use
<moongazer> EriC^^, nicomachus, then what is the actual memory I have available?
<moongazer> EriC^^, thanks. And what is the free one exactly?
<EriC^^> moongazer: it's the memory minus the buffer and cache (which you can actually use if you need to use those memory)
<EriC^^> so free one shows less than what you actually have left for use
<stanstill> im running ubuntu from a live usb and it does not shut down. Splash screen keepy cycling
<moongazer> Thank you
<EriC^^> moongazer: np
<stanstill> is there a way to use portable apps on linux?
<occhiminuti> appear.in
<EriC^^> stanstill: portable?
<stanstill> EriC^^: http://portableapps.com
<tomreyn> stanstill: you can place vinaries or entire softwares in your home directory and run it from there (assuming it contains binaries built for your system architecture and all necessary libraries)
<tomreyn> you'd want to make sure these come from a trustable / trusted source, though
<Linuxcrazy> hi, can anybody here suggest the required USB pendrive size to create a Ubuntu live USB with persistence?
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: 3gb?
<EriC^^> depends on your needs
<stanstill> i must explain better: I am getting my new ssd in 3 weeks. For the time being I can only rely on a live usb. My new notebook has 2 usb slots, so I can use the free slot with another usb stick and run things and install / save data there...
<tomreyn> stanstill: ubuntu's package management is actually quite convenient, though. what's your use case ruling out its use?
<Linuxcrazy> will that be enough?
<Linuxcrazy> I want it to be a live usb WITH PERSISTENCE.
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: depends on your needs for storage, i think by default you're limited to 4gb
<EriC^^> you have to do something extra to get more than 4gb i think, read up here
<Linuxcrazy> Eric, what does that mean?
<EriC^^> !persistence | Linuxcrazy
<ubottu> Linuxcrazy: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<tomreyn> stanstill: you'd better install a full ubuntu on one of these stick then
<Linuxcrazy> can I use any GUI based app for that?
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: ?
<tomreyn> stanstill: ...and use the remaining space for storage
<Linuxcrazy> Eric, you said by default one is limited to 4gb. why is that?
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: maybe it's a fat32 thing, it only allows 4gb files maximum
<stanstill> tomreyn: is that different from using a live ust stick? I dont see the difference
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: i've never made one of those, i'd honestly just install ubuntu to the usb and run a normal setup if i wanted a portable install on a usb
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: you can't update the kernel in a persistent usb and it has other caveats i'd guess
<Linuxcrazy> can I use this app Universal USB Installer?
<Linuxcrazy> I just saw a youtube video on that.
<tomreyn> stanstill: a live usb stick comes with a lot fo software pre-installed, some of which you may not want. also it can only add limited amounts of new software / updates. moreover, it has an extra layer on it to allow it to also work on non-writable media. this does slow the whole thing down, however.
<Linuxcrazy> how to create a persistent usb with Ubuntu on it.
<Linuxcrazy> ok.
<tomreyn> stanstill: with a custom installation on the other end, you will achieve the full flexibility would expect of an ubuntu installaiton, and better performance than the live usb. it will still be worse than a hdd (much of the time), and surely slower than an ssd.
<Linuxcrazy> Need to try once. At least some lightweight versions of Ubuntu like Lubuntu, Xubuntu.
<stanstill> tomreyn: so from the live usb I have to install ubuntu into the new usb stick I just formatted...?
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: this has some good info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomreyn> Linuxcrazy: use virtualbox to try out linux distributions or other OS.
<Linuxcrazy> I want a portable Linux OS.
<tomreyn> Linuxcrazy: alternatively install them to external storage, such as a usb stick or usb hdd.
<Linuxcrazy> OK.
<tomreyn> you can also do this from virtualbox with usb passthrough
<Linuxcrazy> I am too new to Linux to try anything like that, I feel.
<tomreyn> stanstill: you don't HAVE to, but that's an approach you could take, yes
<tomreyn> stanstill: if i really had neither ssd nor hdd available, for more than a day, but 2 usb sticks. that's the approach i would take.
<stanstill> tomreyn: ok...
<tomreyn> Linuxcrazy: yes i admit this is maybe not for someone who is not already into both linux and virtualization. but i think you could do the installation from one usb stick to another, by installing the ubuntu installer on one of them, booting of it, and selecting the other as the installation target.
<ikonia> just use a live media ?
<ikonia> why even bother installing if you're trying stuff out
<Tachyon_> I am trying to understand PPA and launchpad. for instance, this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xcb-util . where can I find the PPA which I have to add with add-apt-repository ?
<tomreyn> ikonia: my undserstanding is that Linuxcrazy wants persistence storage > 4GB on the same storage device
<tomreyn> ... but this is not entirely certain
<EriC^^> Tachyon_: there's usually a link that says how to add the ppa to the left, that page is timing out for me
<Tachyon_> EriC^^: yeah, well, I can't find it. the page works well
<stanstill> tomreyn: aaaarch.... no root file is defined . please correct this...
<ikonia> page is down for me
<tomreyn> stanstill: ? i don't think i can correct any malfunction on your end of the internet.
<EriC^^> Tachyon_: it's usually in blue between "( )" below the ppa name
<DocMAX> anyone can help me setup wordpress with ubuntu packet?
<Tachyon_> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/AGG6EMO.png
<stanstill> tomreyn: that is what it says, im not asking you to correct it
<tomreyn> stanstill: oh, so this was a quote, which you directed at me. now, why did you direct it at me?
<tomreyn> stanstill: we (the folks in this channel) could try to help you fix an issue if you'll describe what you are trying to do, what you expected to happen, and what actually happened.
<EriC^^> Tachyon_: try to find the ppa main page
<tomreyn> DocMAX: have you setup and configured a webserver, hphp and a database, yet?
<tomreyn> DocMAX: i mean "php", not "hphp" there.
<EriC^^> Tachyon_: sorry i can't help much with it
<tomreyn> DocMAX: also, i think you mean (software / .deb) "package", not "packet"
<Tachyon_> EriC^^: yeah, well, can't find it. I actually just trying to compile something which needs xcb-util as dependicies
<EriC^^> Tachyon_: it opened here now, which ubuntu release do you want it for
<EriC^^> ?
<baizon> tomreyn: "packet" is german for "package"
<EriC^^> !info xcb-util
<ubottu> Package xcb-util does not exist in yakkety
<regedit> hello
<baizon> !info xcb
<ubottu> xcb (source: xcb): Pigeon holes for your cut and paste selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-4.3 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Tachyon_> EriC^^: xenial
<shazzr> blackflow: Regarding the question earlier today....I use ext4 with 3 different partitions. 1 for swap, 1 for / and one for /home. Exactly the same in Ubuntu and on Debian. It all went wrong after upgrading to 16.04 or 16.10. I've even tried Manjaro, and that boots fast as Debian does. Just don't get why Ubuntu all of a sudden won't run as fast as before.....
<regedit> "Ubuntu Software" sometimes silently fails to install a .deb, no explanations provided. Is there a log i can consult?
 * tomreyn will be gone for a while
<tomreyn> baizon: no, it's not. "Paket" is.
<blackflow> shazzr: hit the ESC key when the Ubuntu boot splash appears and you'll see systemd loading output and where's the holdup
<baizon> tomreyn: yes you're right :)
<shazzr> blackflow: I've got no boot screen. I only see a line about clean blocks or something (can't remember the exact wording...)
<Linuxcrazy> ok.
<blackflow> shazzr: well I don't know, but if you hit esc, you'll see exactly what's it doing, and where it spends most of the time
<poor_mik> do you have a command line client that can post code snippets to share with others?
<poor_mik> "do you have" means "can you recommend" ^
<kk4ewt> pastebinit?
<ioria> dStruct,  have you solved with gnome-terminal title ?
<kk4ewt> cat blah|pastebinit
<poor_mik> sounds like what I'm looking for
<dStruct> ioria: yes, mate-terminal works
<ioria> dStruct,  ok, you can try (in gnome-terminal)   PS1='${HOSTNAME}@${USER}:${PWD}$ \033]0;Hello\007'
<dStruct> poor_mik: in the topic
<dStruct> ioria: I just --title "Set it here" in my shell script
<ioria> dStruct,  ha, ok
<poor_mik> dStruct: sorry, I don't understand "in the topic" was my question OB?
<dStruct> ioria: and I tried that, no worky
<dStruct> poor_mik: Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dStruct> poor_mik: which is in the topic :D
<ioria> dStruct,  mmm
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<dStruct> poor_mik: or you can use termbin.com with something like echo test | nc termbin.com 9999
<poor_mik> cat p.txt | pastebinit
<ArcTM> Now this is weird, how do I switch channels? I've never really used IRC before.
<poor_mik> cat p.txt | pastebin  outputs http://paste.debian.net
<regedit> anyone? how does "Ubuntu Software" install a .deb, and what happens if it fails? so far it seems to fail silently with no explanation... is there a log somewhere?
<cfoch_> hi
<baizon> regedit: run sudo apt install -f
<cfoch_> how can I solve Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"?
<cfoch_> in Ubuntu 16.04.1
<regedit> baizon: did
<cfoch_> looks like a well-known error in Ubuntu 14.04, but I have not found something about 16.04
<regedit> baizon: ubuntu software still just stops/cancels installing the .deb after a few seconds, no explanation given
<baizon> regedit: then post the output on pastebin and show it here
<regedit> baizon: here is the output:
<baizon> cfoch_: when do you get this error/warning?
<DocMAX> tomaw
<cfoch_> baizon: I am executing Pitivi
<DocMAX> tomreyn
<DocMAX> tomreyn: yes, the deb package
<regedit> baizon: output of what, -f install? it completes successfully with no errors/messages
<DocMAX> apache and php7 is up an running
<cfoch_> a sandboxed (flatpak) Pitivi application, I get the error when I run the test suite "make check"
<baizon> regedit: then install the deb within the terminal and you get your error messages
<regedit> baizon: "Ubuntu Software" is GUI, i see no output anywhere, i was asking if there's a log of it somewhere
<baizon> regedit: /var/log/apt/history.log
<DocMAX> tomreyn: i dont see the wordpress deb package creating apache site entries
<regedit> then nothing to see there either
<OerHeks> regedit, check /var/log/apt/history.log
<regedit> nothing to see there
<regedit> there doesnt seem to be any mention of this package i'm trying to install
<regedit> just a removal after i tried dpkg -i and apt-get -f install
<regedit> seems like the dpkg -i + apt-get -f install failed
<OerHeks> regedit, so it is from outside softwarecenter, what .deb from where exactly?
<regedit> OerHeks: software center? not sure what that is. I was trying to install it with what appears to be called "Ubuntu Software"
<regedit> trying to install this https://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/#post-2869256
<fyrril> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root.... what does the "3" mean in that line?
<tomreyn> DocMAX: i dont think it does. check whether it comes with a README file in /usr/share/doc/wordpress
<baizon> fyrril: link... http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch01.en.html#_links
<azizLIGHT> when i try sudo apt-get update, i get error: W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1480161281
<azizLIGHT> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<azizLIGHT> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: stop
<azizLIGHT> how can i fix it
<ikonia> your PPA's are failing because they are dead links
<baizon> azizLIGHT: remove or update the ppa
<ikonia> this is one of the reasons not to use PPA's
<ikonia> they just vanish when people don't want to maintaint hem
<azizLIGHT> is this one ppa or many
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: ^read this for the next time you need to paste output
<azizLIGHT> is the opensuse key expired error related to the f.lux ppa error
<baizon> azizLIGHT: 1 ppa and you need to update your opensuse key
<xangua> Why flux? Redshift is in official repository azizLIGHT
<fyrril> baizon, cheers
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: the first warning in this output is about a missing GPG APT archive signing key for http://download.opensuse.org ; the second and third warnings are about non or no longer existing resources in a PPA.
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: the first warning is unrelated to the second and third.
<OerHeks> regedit, maybe their page is any help, https://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/
<azizLIGHT> how do i get the updated key for download.opensuse.org and why do i have this distro stuff on ubuntu anyway
<xangua> azizLIGHT: you should know, repositories don't add on their own
<baizon> azizLIGHT: that only you can answer
<xangua> !gpgerr | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<xangua> Don't know if it works with this size stuff
<mi5anon> hi
<xangua> I guess no
<beef_> yo
<mi5anon> can anyone help....Im a complete Noob and feel rather silly not knowing anything about irc
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: presumably you've installed a foreign repo, for something like the owncloud client. Your problem is with the repo maintainer, not ubuntu
<mi5anon> is this a basic IRC channel ?
<tomreyn> mi5anon: this is an IRC channel about Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> more specifically, about ubuntu support only.
<OerHeks> basic would be #freenode
<mi5anon> can you suggest a room where I can learn about IRC and all of its wonderful abilities
<azizLIGHT> hmmm what am i doing wrong: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kilian/f.lux ### Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kilian/f.lux'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct
<tomreyn> mi5anon: ask in #freenode or find one using the channel search
<tomreyn> !alis | mi5anon
<ubottu> mi5anon: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mi5anon> thank you thank you ...Aprreciate it ....sorry to bug in he wrong room
<mi5anon> cheers ...so more it be
<regedit> OerHeks: in the end i used gdebi which *actually* told me what the error/issue was (some libpng12 dependency not available in ubuntu 16.10) the problem is that Ubuntu Software silently fails and leaves no hint as to what was the issue
<xangua> azizLIGHT: you were told already that repository doesn't have packages for your Ubuntu release 12.04
<tomreyn> mi5anon: you're welcome. good luck finding what you're looking for.
<azizLIGHT> im trying to remove that ppa thats causing the 404 error from my repos
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xangua> azizLIGHT: it seems the repository no longer exist... You'll have to remove it manually and whatever packages you installed from there
<stanstill> hi, since I last logged in I have, apparently and somehow, installed a second usb stick alongside a live usb... just wanted to thank you guys
<tomreyn> OerHeks: does ppapurge work with the opensuse repository though
<tomreyn> ?
<azizLIGHT> im still working on flux. havent fixed the opensuse thing yet
<tomreyn> oh ok, scratch my question then
<OerHeks> tomreyn, good point, not sure. and is this cruft from an upgrade or recently added ..
<azizLIGHT> xangua: so manually i assume is some otehr way to do it besides sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:whoever/whatever
<tomreyn> an upgrade would disable all 3rd party repositories, wouldnt it
<stanstill> i now wonder if I shoudl cover my brand new keyboard with plastic, not to mark it
<xangua> azizLIGHT: apt doesn't know what to do because that repository no longer exists, open software properties, other software tab and remove it from there... Don't know about the software you installed from it when existed, if you did
<azizLIGHT> how do i check what software packages belong to this repo, so that i may remove them before removing the repo
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, how many years ago did you add  ppa:kilian/f.lux ?
<azizLIGHT> no idea...
<tomreyn> \o/
<azizLIGHT> you will probably hate seeing my repo list
<xangua> And why flux when redshift ships in most distros repositories?
<azizLIGHT> i really dont know why/how this happened
<azizLIGHT> it just is the way it is
<spynet> alguém pode me ajudar?
<spynet> someone help-me
<spynet> ?
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: so just use ppa-purge to remove it now.
<tomreyn> !es | spynet
<ubottu> spynet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> !ask | spynet
<ubottu> spynet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spynet> i cant use the theme on UbuntuStudio 16.04
<azizLIGHT> will that remove the packages installed
<azizLIGHT> i think hes br
<azizLIGHT> portuguese
<tomreyn> !ppapurge | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> ^ read, again
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<tomreyn> and you were probably right about (brazilian) portuguese
<tomreyn> !br | spynet
<ubottu> spynet: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<azizLIGHT> tomreyn: i still get the 404 error with sudo ppa-purge ppa:kilian/f.lux
<xangua> azizLIGHT: because the repository no longer exist, so apt doesn't know what to do
<GALL0> on 16.04.1 NO DESKTOP, installed ZFS, created a pool which Plex could see/read for the past week. after reboot, Plex can no longer see contents. ZFS mount set to `/mnt/data` but now attached to `/data` Plex can see both folders `/mnt/data` `/data` but to Plx they are empty. If I connect to `/mnt` from my Mac I can see all the movies and shows in finder
<spynet> how to open the themes on ubuntuStudio?
<azizLIGHT> fixed the flux repo
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell which repo has this download.opensuse.org thing
<spynet> Drone`:  tks
<spynet> tomreyn: tks
<xangua> Check whatever repo mentions dude and research what you did azizLIGHT
<arooni> whats a good calendar for ubuntu 16.04 that allows me to import my google calendars / syncs with them?  thx!
<node9_> Hello. If I'd like to change ENCRYPT_METHOD from md5 to sha512 in /etc/login.defs, is it going to update automatically the hash format?
<spynet> tomreyn:  i not find the themes on UbuntuStudio, can u helpme?
<azizLIGHT> i cant tell from this error message which repo it is: W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1480161281
<azizLIGHT> or even what package
<xangua> Mentions suse*stupid autocorrect
<azizLIGHT> so i read all the files in the sources list?
<azizLIGHT> theres so many
<xangua> arooni: gnome calendar comes preinstalled in main Ubuntu, select to add an online account (it won't sync immediately)
<stanstill> to chmod a directory: I am now at the parent directory, so all I have to do is: sudo chown -R a:a "directory name here" < could anyone check this?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hedkas> I know this is a stupid noob question but when copying a directory to an external drive where that directory already exists...in this case my Calibre library....does it just copy over the new changes and remove anything not in the new one or does it just copy the new things and leave the old there too so you have clutter?
<hedkas> There is probably a smarter way of doing it than I have been
<kk4ewt> stanstill,  man chmod
<stanstill> i forgot...
<stanstill> thx
<ioria> gterm
<glitchd_> hedkas, it should give you a choice in how to handle the situation
<hedkas> I have seen those choices but they dont say specifically what I am asking
<hedkas> they just talk about replacing old versions etc...
<hedkas> For example say a directory has sub folders red white and blue in it...and I change red and delete blue from the main copy...when I copy that to the backup I understand choosing replace old will copy the new red in its place...but will the old blue remain in the backup without manual deletion or can the system understand to make the backup just like the main one?
<glitchd> hedkas, im pretty sure it will just overwrite any files that have the same name, but not delete anything specifically
<hedkas> with hundreds of author subdirectories its getting confusing seeing manually what has changed
<glitchd> yes old blue will remain
<glitchd> if you remove blue from your current setup, and then copy over a backup of somesort that contains blue, blue will be in your current setup again
<hedkas> ok...so is there any way to "smartly" copy like this where you can ask the backup copy to sort itself identically to the one you drag over? Like it can see when there have been changes and ask you if you want to replace etc...but can you ask it to remove things NOT in the new version?
<hedkas> or it must be done manually?
<hedkas> so far I have just been deleting the entire 1gb directory each time and dragging the new one over...but it seemed an ugly way of doing it for some minor changes
<kk4ewt> man rsync
<glitchd> sounds rsync could solve your problems and answer your questions
<glitchd> lol
<hedkas> but I cant manage going through loads of subdirectories and cleaning out the old ones
<glitchd> kk4ewt, nice
<hedkas> thats a CL tool right? I struggle as it is with basic apt etc
<glitchd> yep
<EriC^^> hedkas: learn rsync, it'll make your life way easier
<kk4ewt> yes rsync is a cli tool
<glitchd> but i believe there are gui apps for it too
<hedkas> I normally just drag and drop to external drive a couple times a week the few things I need to back up
<EriC^^> you probably want some --delete argument
<hedkas> the calibre library changes a lot
<hedkas> and is very deep and broad...so not easy to manually clean up
<fyrril> links are confusing
<hedkas> thanks
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: you might need to remove the PPA references manually. sudo grep -ri kilian /etc/apt
<azizLIGHT> tomreyn: should i rm the .save file in sources.list.d/
<azizLIGHT> thats the only place left
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: about this opensuse OBS repository: if you want to continue using it, you just need to update the GPG key. if you don't, then: sudo grep -ri opensuse /etc/apt/
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: .save files are backups there, they aren't used. up to you.
<asdf_> is there any documentation that states what all could get affected by a kernel upgrade?
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: i'd remove it
<tomreyn> asdf_: you would need to read all the changelogs between the original and target version.
<OerHeks> "what all could get affected by a kernel upgrade" ..
<azizLIGHT> tomreyn: i removed the .save file. as for the opensuse repo. its a repo for sc-controller, driver and gui program to configure steam controller on linux wihtout steam
<asdf_> ah
<azizLIGHT> i will keep it and i updated the key by importing it in software updater
<azizLIGHT> everything seems ok now
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: sounds reasonable
<azizLIGHT> thanks for the help all
<asdf_> so there isn't a policy about changes that occur as a part of a kernel upgrade? and what can or can not get affected?
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: +1 5th Element :)
<azizLIGHT> :P
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: you may still have packages installed which no longer get updates now since they're not from a repository oyu have installed anymore.
<Ben64> asdf_: bug fixes
<OerHeks> asdf_, there is no list, dmesg boot and kern.log and other logs can give a clue
<azizLIGHT> how can i see if i have "orphaned" packages like that
<OerHeks> asdf_, changes you can find in the changelog
<OerHeks> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/
<asdf_> OerHeks is that an ubuntu specific concern? I think I might have been wondering something along the lines of: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/ABI/README (just found this)
<Mathers> You
<asdf_> haven't read it just yet
<OerHeks> asdf_, read both, but the ubuntu kernel changelog is ruling.
<Mathers> What's happening fuckers
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: sudo apt-get -y install apt-show-versions && apt-show-versions | grep -Ev ' (uptodate|not installed)$' | pastebinit -E; apt-get purge apt-show-versions
<Mathers> Dreki... You got anymore of that weed?
<tomreyn> Mathers: stop it
<Mathers> Sorry tomreyn... Have u got any smoke?
<tomreyn> !ops Mathers
<Mathers> Come on tomreyn... Dont be gay
<OerHeks> Mathers, read the topic before entering the irc channel
<Mathers> Nobody likes a gay
<azizLIGHT> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23707914/
<azizLIGHT> hmmm i should get crossover 16
<tomreyn> !ops
<Mathers> Lol
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: i cannot help you with making this decision
<tomreyn> ty
<azizLIGHT> ahah thats ok
<azizLIGHT> i was just showing you in case youre curious :)
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: that's plenty of packages which don't get security patches or any fixes at all. are you happy with this?
<bismut> hi all
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: and others can and should be upgraded.
<azizLIGHT> whats up with the linux-* packages though
<azizLIGHT> why are those listed here
<bismut> list
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: those would get upgraded if you ran: apt-get update && apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<nkz> Hi, I live in the dorms and wifi here sucks. Basically I have to try to connect to AP 50 times before it connects. Is there a command or something that will allow me to try to connect repeatedly until it connects me?
<tomreyn> !list | bismut
<ubottu> bismut: tomreyn: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tomreyn> nkz: network manager usually retries known AP automatically.
<bismut> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how do I add a repository via a bash script if it does not already exist there?
<PCatinean> I'm trying to make a post-format startup script that would install all my usual stuff so it takes much less than usual
<nkz> tomreyn: after it fails to connect to the only wifi that works, it connects me to some useless one so I have to click back to the one that works.
<tomreyn> nkz: then remove the useless one off the list of known AP profdiles (if it's really useless)
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/381152/how-to-check-if-ppa-is-already-added-to-apt-sources-list-in-a-bash-script
<OerHeks> easy find ..
<tomreyn> nkz: you must have tried to connect to the useless one before otheriwse it wouldnt be trying it
<nkz> tomreyn: okay, I just unchecked "automatically connect" on the useless one
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you might want to read up on preseeding: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html
<tomreyn> nkz:  good find, i had forgotten this exists.
<PCatinean> tomreyn, is it used for such a case?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: it is for automating parts or all of the ubuntu installation (when using the server or mini ISO), and allows for running some custom commands at the end of the installation.
<OerHeks> with preseed you don't need to worry about the ppa existing, it does not with a fresh install
<PCatinean> tomreyn, what's the difference between that an running a bash script right after installation?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: automation, no extra step.
<PCatinean> Is there any way I can add spotify as a regular ppa instead of the way they suggest? https://www.spotify.com/int/download/linux/
<william_> Hi, I have a Brother MFC-J485DW and installed the print and scan drivers to both Ubuntu 16.10 and Fedora 25 (correct drivers for each). The printer works great in both OS, but nether OS recognizes the scanner. does anyone know what CLI commands or scripts might force the OS to recognize the scanner?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, nope.
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you could try this: apt-add-repository 'deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free'
<tomreyn> with sudo
<PCatinean> OerHeks, I basically want to make a shell script that adds the repository and leaving it if it's there already
<node9_> Hello, I have an running process from ps -au "ssh -l username hostip echo FISH:; /bin/sh". How do i connect to that ssh session?
<OerHeks> tomreyn, same repo
<PCatinean> It's basically this function here: https://hastebin.com/nigobajamu.bash
<sruli> how do i hook a script to run after auto updates install?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: right, I was just guessing that PCatinean was just looking for a way to do it with a oneliner.
<PCatinean> more problematic is skypealpha for linux at it only has a .deb no ppa
<PCatinean> I mean not a public one at least
<OerHeks> skype alpha deb adds a ppa with key, iirc
<PCatinean> OerHeks, how can I look it up and add it myself?
<OerHeks> not sure their website gives this information
<PCatinean> it does not, just provides the .deb
<akik_> PCatinean: i have this defined "deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main"
<PCatinean> hmm, same sitiuation as with spotify
<tomreyn> node9_: you could try with the 'retty' package + command
<PCatinean> guess I just make another function that adds these via apt-add-repository like tomreyn suggested
<akik_> https://repo.skype.com/
<fozz_> hey all, Im trying to set up zero downtime deployments with my app. Is there a way I can configure how Rancher rolls out new containers, specifically how long it waits between SIGTERM and SIGKILL, and any other hooks I can add to the process?
<PCatinean> akik_, nice, any idea how I can include this in a bash script that would check if it's added and add itonly if its' not?
<PCatinean> I guess the same way as with the ppa just a different grep and command
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/381152/how-to-check-if-ppa-is-already-added-to-apt-sources-list-in-a-bash-script
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<akik_> PCatinean: maybe test for return code for "sudo apt-cache policy skypeforlinux" and go from there
<EriC^^> no need for sudo there
<EriC^^> (just mentioning it cause it's going to be used in a script)
<amnix> For some reason I have a really slow connection when using wifi. This doesn't happen if I run ubuntu via a live usb. What's the issue here?
<PCatinean> nice one OerHeks :D
<node9_> tomreyn thanks i'll do some reading on that
<amnix> so?
<tomreyn> amnix: it's probably a different kernel, maybe a different firmware version
<amnix> tomreyn: What should I do then?
<tomreyn> amnix: whatever you like to do, i guess.
<amnix> tomreyn: very helpful.
<tomreyn> amnix: i can try to help if you provide more information.
<amnix> tomreyn: what information should I provide?
<tomreyn> amnix: which ubuntu release do you run normally, which one is on the live usb (is that ubuntu at all?). which hardware are we talking? lspci -knnv | grep -iA15 wireless
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | amnix
<ubottu> amnix: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> !pastebin | amnix
<ubottu> amnix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> amnix: also add the kernel versions of both systems you are comparing: cat /proc/version
<fozz_> If I do a "start containers first" upgrade, does rancher wait for the container to be running or for the healthchecks to be green?
<tomreyn> fozz_: i don't think this software, rancher, you are seeking support with, is supported here
<tomreyn> (i could be wrong)
<akik_> #rancher
<akik_> it's a base os for running dockers
<tomreyn> okay, then most likely it's entirely OT here
<andrei_> Has anyone tried to install EXWM on ubuntu?
<fozz_> oops Im in the wrong room!
<fozz_> sorry!
<fozz_> thanks!
<nomic> z.z
<RSA4096> hello, who know a distro, ubuntu based with kernel 4.9?
<c0mrade> How much would a random four letter .com domain cost?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> RSA4096, next version will, 17.04 and you can test alfa now
<RSA4096> OerHeks, ok I hope the alfa is little bit stable
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_17.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got  a lap top to re set up,  then i'll put 16.10 for a bit and upgrade to 17.04 early probably
<SebthreeBQM10HD> newfeature is good especially unity  8 related
<rease> good morning guys
<r4u1> howzit
<highway> i know this question has a lot of answers and options but my question is what are some speed tools for linux my environment is unity. thanks in advance
<highway> to make linux lighter
<blackflow> highway: if you're assuming there are any, like there are various "Optimization tools" for Windows, there aren't any. It's already as optimized as possible (without changing the actual code), but you have freedom to, say, use a lighter DE if Unity is inadequate. lighter memory-wise and feature-wise.
<King_> Dang...
<King_> Mind blown
<King_> https://supload.com/ByYqgbXrg
<tomreyn> !ot | King_
<ubottu> King_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PCatinean> hey guys, when entries are made in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<PCatinean> and you remove them from the gui, on reboot are these re-added?
<PCatinean> since I've just learned the .d prefix means it's a deamon and it might be initiated at startup?
<Techknight> Hi guys. I'm trying to upgrade one of my ubuntu servers from 14.04 → 16.04 with the following cmd "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release" but i just get "No new release found" ?! Do you guys know what could couse this?
<blackflow> PCatinean: uh, no, the .d suffix on directories means something else. Like, there's a main config file, and blah.d/ directory that contains many other files that are all sourced into the main config.
<PCatinean> ah ok
<blackflow> PCatinean: in this case, /etc/apt/sources.list is a "main" config for apt sources, and you can drop individual config files into sources.list.d/  without the need to chage (and possibly break) the main config file.
<PCatinean> so basically when I removed the repository from the GUI they were removed from the...
<PCatinean> blackflow, understood, kinda like extending a main config file, like in buildout
<PCatinean> but doesn't that mean that the repository is still active then?
<PCatinean> if it's present there
<PCatinean> ohhh sorry I just noticed even though the file is there it's empty, so it have been removed from there
<blackflow> PCatinean: I suppose so, unless the entires in the files are commented out, which is technically possible, dunno what the case is here, I've never worked with repos through a gui
<PCatinean> blackflow, apparently it has removed that particular line from the file
<blackflow> yeah commented out or empty or whatever. the presence of a file itself has no meaning, it's the contents that's included in configuration
<Soulseeker92> https://supload.com/SyXxQ-Qrx
<tomreyn> Techknight: first of all, you should not need --devel-release for upgrading LTS to LTS.
<tomreyn> Techknight: is your 14.04 fully up to date?
<Techknight> tomreyn: that is exactly my point because 16.04.1 LTS is out. I guess so. I have done "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tomreyn> Techknight: and "lsb_release -sd" says?
<node9_> tomreyn, I did some reading about that retty but it's not really what i'm looking for. I'm am connected to a server using ssh that has ssh tunnel set up with another server. I'm looking to ssh in to the machine through that tunnel…
<Techknight> tomreyn: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> Techknight: hmm this should work indeed. is this a fully supported architecture, i.a. i686 or amd64?
<Techknight> tomreyn: sry I've to ask about this. but do you mean the CPU architecture?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tomreyn, both are  wll i386 or whatever would be 32bit,  and th other is 64bit on both AMD and Intel computers
<tomreyn> Techknight: OS architecture, but this follows the CPU architecture usually.
<Techknight> then it is a yes. I'm running it on an Xeon E3 1240L v3 processo, so it must be 64-amd
<tomreyn> SebthreeBQM10HD: are you responding to an earlier discussion we had? i seem to have lost its context.
<tomreyn> Techknight: what's the output of: uname -m
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tomreyn, to you or Techknight  both are supported
<MarkB2> Hurray.. I've managed to install Ubuntu onto an Intel Joule.  Uh... it says "localhost login:" .. It never did ask me to setup a root password.
<MarkB2> Great.
<PCatinean> how can I automate this with a bash script? as in grep to see which option is chromium and then execute it? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<Techknight> 91.189.95.15
<Pici> MarkB2: did it ask you to setup a user?
<Techknight> ups sry
<Techknight> x86_64
<SebthreeBQM10HD> MarkB2, Ubuntu uses sudo, so no root password,  but as  long set up user account like pici is saying, should be ok enough I guss
<MarkB2> Pici: No.  Last I saw, it asked me for the email name that I supplied to Canonical in setting up an account.
<MarkB2> I think it tried to connect to Canonical, failed, and then went a little ..nuts.
<onla> PCatinean: why do you want to automate it
<tomreyn> Techknight: okay, this should be fully supported. sorry, i can't tell why it's not offering you to upgrade then. can we see the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<PCatinean> onla, because I want to have a bash script I run after a fresh ubuntu install and set all the things up just how I like them
<PCatinean> And installing all the software i need an some configuration is part of it
<OerHeks> MarkB2,  did you get your ssh keys ? http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/intel-joule/
<Techknight> tomreyn: 1 min ;)
<MarkB2> I'm reading through the stuff it put up into the a serial port terminal.. and now I'm disgusted.  It got stupid all right.  Can't read superblock, failing IRQ's.
<MarkB2> OerHeks: I used puttygen.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Techknight
<ubottu> Techknight: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<onla> PCatinean: hmm okay interesting. I just keep a note/log of stuff I want to do on a fresh install, but maybe a script could be a more efficient way :p
<PCatinean> onla, yeah :D
<ponyofdeath> anyone know why pam-auth-update --package mkhomedir does not enable mkhomedir?
<tomreyn> use puppet
<PCatinean> onla, here's the script I have so far: https://hastebin.com/noyuvafuke.bash
<PCatinean> tomreyn, I've heard about that regarding production environment setup
<MarkB2> Pici: The Joule is behind me on a table and wired to a keyboard, display, and mouse.  It's also USB-serial connected to my PC ... and it has a "localhost login:" prompt.
<tomreyn> PCatinean: but decided not to look into it?
<PCatinean> Just never thought it would apply for this case
<PCatinean> Also you gave me a link for preseeding?
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you want to setup a production environment, don't you? yes, i also gave you a link for preseeding.
<PCatinean> so which is the best apprroach then?
<Techknight> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23708257
<tomreyn> PCatinean: a combination of the two, if you want full automation. "the best approach" is highly subjective, however.
<Techknight> tomreyn: didn't know about pastebinit! soooooooooo smart
<tomreyn> Techknight: you posted the output of the last command only, though
<Techknight> tomreyn: ............ brb
<PCatinean> tomreyn, understood, thanks
<onla> PCatinean: I have actually in my memo for qutebrowser to set it default: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/local/bin/my-qutebrowser 1337 and then sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/local/bin/my-qutebrowser  if that sets it default you don't need to care about the numbering maybe?
<PCatinean> onla, could be, since the way in the article didn't work for me, I mean manully through cli
<MarkB2> tomreyn?
<tomreyn> Techknight: (echo "first command" 2>&1 && echo "second command" 2>&1) | pastebinit
<Techknight> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23708280/ this should work
<tomreyn> Techknight: that's how you can combine the output of two commands and pipe it to a third command, inclusing not just standard output, but also standard error
<tomreyn> MarkB2: what's up?
<Techknight> tomreyn: thanks! gonna keep that in mind!
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Thank you for the tip this morning about using puttygen to create public/private keys.  I did so, and uploaded the public key to the Canonical account.
<MarkB2> Returned home... rewrote Ubuntu onto a 16 GB sdhc card.. followed the prompts..
<tomreyn> Techknight: this time you posted the output of the first command and some unrelated extra lines
<Techknight> tomreyn: forget about everything! thank you se far!!!! my IDS/IPS aka Snort have flagged the IP as suspecious and blocked it................
<tomreyn> MarkB2: welcome, but i can't remember suggesting this.
<Techknight> tomreyn: Sry I had obvisously had some probling with the pasting .... sry
<MarkB2> You had mentioned using puttygen to create keys??
<MarkB2> Thought you had.
<tomreyn> Techknight: no worries, glad you worked it out. now i'd be interested why your snort configuration would flag some (the ubuntu mirrors'?) IP addresses as malicious?
<tomreyn> MarkB2: maybe, my memory is fading
<Techknight> I really don't know! but I would like to find out! I've had problems wwith snort a couple of times before aswell. it would flag freenode as malicous or soying aswell.
<sruli> i set dpkg to hold my kernel, "apt-mark showhold" shows the hold version, yet automatic dist-upgrade ignored and installed newer version, why? and how do i hold kernel version?
<MarkB2> I've got one of those Intel Joule boards... it is flashed up to current.. but I'm having a poor time getting Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit loaded into it.
<ships_> hi people
<tobimai> Does anyone know which ubuntu runs on a VIA C3 CPU? (old, runs at 667Mhz) all Linux's I tried failed to load the kernel. (afaik it is i468, but not sure)
<ships_> i have just one question
<ships_> and i'm sorry because i dont speak english very well
<ships_> so i have write in consol
<ships_> GET URL_TO_HAVE_MY_IP
<ships_> but i want to cut just my ip
<ships_> without the rest
<Techknight> tomreyn: here is the snort log message if you do care about it ;) "Dec 12 22:04:49 snort 68964 [1:2013031:2] ET POLICY Python-urllib/ Suspicious User Agent [Classification: Attempted Information Leak] [Priority: 2] {TCP} 10.0.2.4:54192 -> 91.189.95.15:80"
<PCatinean> tomreyn, are you sure I can automate everything I just mentioned with puppet?
<sruli> ships_: use "wget http://ipinfo.io/ip -q -O -" or "dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com"
<ships_> ah no thank for this
<tomreyn> sruli: you'd need to set the generic kernel on hold, not the spefic one which has the version number in its package name. setting the kernel package on hold means you will miss critical security patches.
<ships_> i want to use commande sed or cut
<sruli> tomreyn: i just need to hold the update for a short while... how do i set the generic kernel?
<ships_> sruli, thanks for ur answer
<tomreyn> PCatinean: i did not look at all of what you put on the pastedbin, so can't tell for sure. most likely yes, though. using puppet involves learning a new tool / syntax / logic.
<PCatinean> tomreyn, that's my concern it has a own DSL which is supposed to work on multiple OS's that means a intermediary layer
<PCatinean> So for really specific ones like adding repos/ppa's configuring the specific applications etc
<PCatinean> not sure...
<tomreyn> PCatinean: this looks like it might be an attempt to prevent a process on your computer from talking to a (as far as snort is concerned) random webserver, which is one of canonicals'. i guess you need to tweak your rules.
<tomreyn> PCatinean: ignore the last thing i wrote
<PCatinean> haha ok :))
<tomreyn> Techknight: this looks like it might be an attempt to prevent a process on your computer from talking to a (as far as snort is concerned) random webserver, which is one of canonicals'. i guess you need to tweak your rules.
<Techknight> tomreyn: allready took care of that one ;)
<tomreyn> sruli: linux-image-generic
<sruli> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> sruli: use "dpkg -l linux-image* | awk '/^i/ { print $2}'" to see the kernel packages you have installed
<Techknight> tomreyn: and now is it time for the fun part! restart a server after a major upgrade!
<sruli> tomreyn: so if i want o tupgrade kernel to one before current, how would i do that?
<tomreyn> Techknight: good luck, hope you have OOB if it's remote.
<tomreyn> sruli: you install the specifically versioned (in its package name) package from the APT repository, if it's still available there
<Techknight> tomreyn: it is not that remote :D only 15 meters away hehe small homelab
<tomreyn> sruli: using: sudo apt-get install <packagename>  # so as usual
<sruli> thanks
<tomreyn> Techknight: before you reboot (or even after), you might want to: sudo apt-get -y install apt-show-versions && apt-show-versions | grep -Ev ' (uptodate|not installed)$' | pastebinit -E; apt-get purge apt-show-versions
<King2> hio
<tomreyn> Techknight: this will show packages which are either lacking a chance to be upgraded since no APT repository is known for them, or (less exciting) which are pending an upgrade.
<Techknight> tomreyn: too late, but it rebooted. The next challenge is why the hell my apache server is showing me an index of all files where my config files with mysql password for the DB and ect. is shown to the publick
<MelodyP> hi
<King2> who are zou_
<McPeter> good spirit ships__ really
<MarkB2> tomreyn: On a WAG (Wild-A**-Guess) I tried using ubuntu as both username and password on this thing.
<Techknight> tomreyn: it is a pretty clean server so there shouldn't be any issues there
<MelodyP> anyone here familiar with a steam controller? it's not getting detected here
<Soulseeker92> sudo apt-show-versions
<tomreyn> Techknight: sounds liek the application server failed to work as intended. a PHP upgrade is a common cause.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: sorry, but i really know nothing about the ubuntu derivative you are trying to setup, and thus cannot support it.
<Techknight> tomreyn: you are probablt right here! do you have any good advices?
<dreki> Did someone ping me from this channel? My client says someone did but I cant find any mention of me.
<tomreyn> Techknight: not unless you show some apache httpd error logs. but you seem to be able to sort this out on your own.
<tomreyn> dreki: someone by the name of "Mathers" who later got banned had highlighted you
<dreki> tomreyn: I guess whatever he wanted doesn't matter now then...  thanks.
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<jmadero> what's the longest I should wait for fsck before assuming my SD Card is beyond fixing?
<sruli> tomreyn: i am trying to extract the kernel version number only "4.4.0-21" from linux-headers-4.4.0-21-generic would you know what i can use to extract it? searched the net, but only found how to extract numercs only, i need the dots and hyphens
<OerHeks> sruli, i hope you do not use the kernel from kernel.org but mainline instead
<sruli> OerHeks: only mainline
<wedgie> sruli: grep -o '[0-9].*[0-9]'   *shrug*
<sruli> wedgie: thanks
<moqois> hey there, any thoughts on which filesystem would be the best to store and use vmware workstation vm's on? I use a separate HDD and my experience with ext4 with more then 2 VM's running isn't that great. I get the feeling the filesystem is caching data. Is this an ext4 setting or would for example XFS give me better performance?
<Guest66864> i am running my old OS from a live usb. Id like to use firefox with all its configuration but I dont know in which directory to look for. I tried usr/share, but that only shows addons
<Guest66864> where in ubuntu I find the main firefox directory?
<sruli> moqois: i use zfs with raidz2, prefomance is amazing, but i use kvm not vmware.. i used vbox/vmware in the past but found nother comes close to kvm
<ships_> McPeter, ???
<moqois> laptop with 16gigs of ram, would zfs be worth a test drive? Even on one drive?
<blackflow> moqois: yes, even if you had less RAM. It works quite alright even with 4GB of it.
<moqois> support out of the box, or do I need to install some additional packages to get support?
<ships_> McPeter, 13 RUE DE LA GROSSE TOUR 37000 TOURS France
<sruli> moqois: in 16.04 its just "apt install zfs" in previous versions more packages are required. didnt you mention before you use seperate hard drives?
<blackflow> moqois: you need to install zfsutils-linux, and there's no installer support for it afaik
<Kissamos> I have connected my samsung galaxy tab s using the usb cable and I want to access its sdcard. it doesnt seem possible, any way around it?
<sruli> moqois: my zfs is not on root fs, its on storage fs, i have 7 drives drives in that raidz2 pool hence the perfomance, dont know how much of perfomance improvment you will see on single drive
<blackflow> it's not about performance but features like compression, snapshotting, and it's a pooled fs so you don't have to plan partitions
<blackflow> performance depends on how effectively your use case can take advantage of MFU caches of ARC
<blackflow> otherwise, ZFS is a slow system.
<tomreyn> Guest66864: ~/.mozilla
<moqois> I have 2 drives in my laptop, one SSD which I use to boot from, the second drive is an HDD which I use to store my vm's on. More drives won't fit into it. I used ext4, but with more then 2 vm's running and using a shared folder in vmware I notice everytime I open the shared folder it looks like it's rebuilding the cache or something. I also tested with opensuse, which comes with btrfs for / and XFS for /home and data, there it didn't oc
<moqois> maybe the filesystem could be the difference, but it's also an other disco, so I can't rule it completely out
<Kissamos> I have connected my samsung galaxy tab s using the usb cable and I want to access its sdcard. it doesnt seem possible, any way around it?
<blackflow> moqois: if you intend to store VM images on ZFS, definitely use zvols or performance will greatly suffer
<tomreyn> moqois: lvm logical volumes are another option (if the software supports it). you should try to remove the file system overhead.
<Kissamos> how can I mount the sdcard of my android tab on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Kissamos: i know what with some android phones, all you need to do is to connect them via usb cable, and select the protocol to use on the phone.
<Kissamos> It doesnt work
<cerry> Anyone know if there has been trouble with nvidea graphics and recent 12.04 updates? I run into some glitches :C
<blackflow> Kissamos: connect your android to the computer with usb, and select MTP mode (Connect as Media Device) on it
<moqois> basicly I can limit my question to this: if you would have a second HDD drive only to store VM's on, what filesystem would you use?
<blackflow> moqois: ZFS with zvols and lotsa RAM
<Kissamos> blackflow, the sdcard has NTFS format. probably android does not detect it and thus ubuntu can't
<Tseko> Hi
<tomreyn> Kissamos: oh you may need to enable "developer options" to be able to select the right usb protocol.
<tomreyn> ntfs?!
<blackflow> Kissamos: yeah sorry, I don't know how Android behaves with ntfs
<Tseko> I want to ask you about ubuntu phone
<Kissamos> tomreyn, what do you mean?
<bazhang> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<moqois> blackflow: thanks, will do some testing with it
<blackflow> Kissamos: at any rate, Ubuntu wouldn't see the filesystem itself, so it's irrelevant as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<wedgie> why do you have an NTFS sd card in an android tablet in the first place?
<bazhang> Tseko, #ubuntu-touch
<blackflow> moqois: zvols are basically block devices, so you remove that filesystem layer on the host side, kinda like allowing a pure partition for your VM. in fact, just like it, plus you benefit from compression and ARC/MFU
<Kissamos> wedgie, so I can transfer big files
<tomreyn> Kissamos: i had expected you'd format an sdcard you put into an android phone with a file format the phone is likely to understand, and one which makes sense to use with the storage media. i don't think either applies to ntfs. we'd need to move this discussion to -ubuntu-offtopic, if we'll continue it.
<blackflow> moqois: otherwise, I'd use raw partitions. running VMs on any filesystem as a file is atrocious.
<wedgie> Kissamos: but if android can't read it then what's the point of involving the tablet at all?
<Kissamos> wedgie, I have installed some application that indicate they can mount it. but still.. it doesnt appear in airdroid.
<Tseko> I have a question
<tomreyn> cerry: ubuntu 12.04.5 will be partially supported for another 4 months (aparts of it are no longer supported for some years now). i'd very much recommend to upgrade soon.
<Pelo1968> evening all
<tomreyn> Tseko: that's a statement, though.
<Tseko> Can i using ubuntu os on my blackberry classic ?
<ikonia> no
<wedgie> Kissamos: i suspect that once you get the android side sorted out you'll have better luck seeing it from the computer. Or you can by a $5 usb-sdcard adapter and plug it in directly. Ubuntu can read NTFS
<Kissamos> I have formatted the sdcard back to fat32. Still ... it does not appear when I connect the tab
<Pelo1968> I just moved to xubuntu and there is one bit of customisation that I forgot about and I need a bit of help to finish it ,   how do I add an extra path for executable files ?
<qRk_> Hi! Technical support needed! Trying to install new Kingston SSDNow V300 120 Gb harddrive to my Lenovo Thinkpad T400 with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Harddrive is not even recognized by the system. How to format if it can't be seen?
<ikonia> qRk_: thats not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> qRk_: if it can't be seen by the system - thats before ubuntu's even booted
<Pelo1968> qRk_,  try in #hardware
<qRk_> I have tried with Ubuntu Live CD and the installation stops when the system says no disk space 0 Gb.
<ikonia> qRk_: is the disk seen in the bios
<qRk_> Not seen in BIOS.
<ikonia> qRk_: then it's not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> qRk_: as thats before the OS has even booted
<qRk_> Ok thanks! So maybe it means that Kingston SSDNow V300 is not compatible with my Thinkpad T400?
<ikonia> qRk_: no idea
<qRk_> Thanks ikonia. I will try if the #hardware channel could help.
<qRk_> Thanks Pelo1968 for the tip!
<Pelo1968> qRk_, np
<GroundZero> has anyone any idea what happened to the anonops irc channel?
<ikonia> GroundZero: nothing to do with this channel, sorry
<bazhang> GroundZero, /msg alis list term
<OerHeks> GroundZero, ask in #freenode
<bazhang> try in #freenode as well
<Fuchs> #freenode will give the answer that ikonia and bazhang gave, likely
<OerHeks> gossip channel #1
<tomreyn> Pelo1968: if it's just for your user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23708671/
<tomreyn> put it in ~/.profile
<tomreyn> Pelo1968: .. and logout + login
<Pelo1968> tomreyn, I need to do this so utserver which is burried in /mnt/Downloads/utorrent/utserver   can be launched on statup,   I had it working before I did that 5 years ago and I don'T recall how
<GroundZero> thanks, i'll ask there
<Orxata_> hi
<Orxata_> how can I revert a -P in dpkg?
<tomreyn> Pelo1968: are you trying to solve the problem that it is not started on boot, or that /mnt/Downloads/utorrent/utserver is not in the PATH for the user running commands from there, or both?
<Orxata_> also, what is the meaning of the state "-pi" in --list?
<Orxata_> I mean, p stands for purge, and i stands for install
<Pelo1968> tomreyn, both, I'll start with ther path one
<tomreyn> Orxata_: install the package, customize its configuration the way it was before (or restore backups)
<Orxata_> aren't their meanings exclusive?
<Pelo1968> tomreyn, I think the auto start prob I'm having is just because the path isn'T set
<Orxata_> I'm not sure if I have backups.. X_X
<tomreyn> ^ fail
<Orxata_> lol
<Orxata_> what a disaster!
<Pelo1968> tomreyn, isn'T there a file somewhere I just edit and add the path to ?
<Orxata_> It gets funnier because I've purged a very important program
<Orxata_> well program, you know
<Orxata_> package
<SValkyrie> Good evening everyone -- I am experiencing an issue where I have been dual-booting between win7 and ubuntu for about two weeks now.  When I arrived home from work today, my monitor displayed "No operating system installed."  Any help is appreciated.
<Orxata_> off topic?
<tomreyn> Orxata_: about the package states displayed on the dpkg -l output: the first column / character refers to what is planned to happen to this package, the second to the current state
<Pelo1968> s
<Orxata_> oh, great tomreyn
<tomreyn> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<tomreyn> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<Orxata_> so it is still installed!
<Pelo1968> SValkyrie,  check your bios to make sure your boot drive is set correctly
<Orxata_> ok so how can I prevent pkgd to do what she desires?
<Orxata_> dpkg
<Orxata_> excuse me my dislexia
<tomreyn> Orxata_: first of all, use apt to manage packages, not dpkg. to solve this, you probably just need to: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Orxata_> can I paste here the output?
<CodeMouse92> Orxata_: Please use paste.ubunu.com
<Orxata_> ok
<Orxata_> ubunu? you mean ubuntu, right?
<tomreyn> yes s/he does
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Orxata_
<ubottu> Orxata_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Orxata_
<ubottu> Orxata_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<McPeter> or Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Orxata_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23708735/
<Orxata_> you made it cristally clear, thanks
<tomreyn> Orxata_: check "dpkg -l thing" now, does it still say 'p'?
<Pelo1968> ttl , rebooting
<McPeter> Orxata_, tu veux installer quoi ?
<bazhang> McPeter, english here please
<McPeter> yes yes sorry :)
<Orxata_> McPeter: je ne parle qu'un petit peu de français
<McPeter> no non sorry … in english :)
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I think I'm lusing my mind.  Seems I've been using the ..wrong.. method of putting ubuntu into this thing.  What a maze.
<MarkB2> Boot from this, boot from that...
#ubuntu 2016-12-30
<MarkB2> The initial install has it booting from a flash drive... and apparently the internal flash memory is big enough to hold it all.
<CodeMouse92> MarkB2: What's the *thing* in question?
<MarkB2> It's an Intel Joule.
<MarkB2> Joule 570x.
<MarkB2> This thing has me running circles.  It's the way Intel ..phrases.. their instructions.
<MarkB2> I've been at this for three days now.  Yeesh.
<MarkB2> The RPI3 was a heck of a lot easier to get running. <sigh>
<Orxata_> sorry guys, I'm back
<Orxata_> tomreyn: "dpkg -l thing" says pi
<Orxata_> but I have a small screen and I can't properly see the output
<Orxata_> sad but true
<wedgie> it must be hungry.
<wedgie> Orxata_: command | less
<wedgie> then you can scroll around to see everything
<Orxata_> nor...
<Orxata_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23708806/
<Orxata_> its just unreadable!
<Orxata_> but yeah, it still says pi
<MarkB2> Please.. I have a request.  Here is a URL to installation instructions for ubuntu on an Intel Joule: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/intel-joule/
<bazhang> MarkB2, snappy?
<MarkB2> I am confused between "Ubuntu Core" and "Ubuntu Desktop".
<MarkB2> bizhang: I am so wrapped around the axle right now...
<bazhang> MarkB2, #snappy for help with that
<MarkB2> <sigh>  I've been there.  They see a newbie and start laughing.
<bazhang> MarkB2, please stop with all the excessive commentary here
<bazhang> MarkB2, holiday weekends, especially this one, are going to be slower on irc support
<MarkB2> I'll see if someone on #snappy can give a hand with this.
<ralex> I just got a lenovo Y700 and im testing ubuntu 16.110. However when i opened a game, the fans didnt seem to turn on. I tried installed lmsensors and fancontrol but the pwnconfig commmand didnt return any pwn-capable sensor modules.
<ralex> trying to see the howtos for this laptop online and im not finding much.
<Kissamos> is it possible to install ubuntu on an android device?
<bazhang> Kissamos, there are various guides online
<tomreyn> ralex: check the bios settings on fan control / cpu limiting (this is more a ##hardware channel topic), did you run a recent version of sensors-detect and add the kernel modules it suggested? was the CPU temperature actually elevated to a degree where fans would have kicked in?
<ralex> tomreyn, i used the version that exists in the repos...
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> of sensors-detect, i am guessing
<ralex> oh i didnt see the last part of the output...
<ralex> the guide i was using is kindof out of date compared to the version that im using :(
<tomreyn> often the best guide is the one which comes with the software, also called a 'manual' or 'README'.
<ralex> true.
<pmntu> hallo everybody. Do any openvpn experts know, can I setup a a client connection to a server with just a crt file? I'm not sure if I'm chasing a red herring.
<Phanes> hello
<Phanes> where is the ubuntu maintainer and developer channel
<Orxata_> hi again!
<Orxata_> thanks for all your help, btw
<tomreyn> pmntu: crt is short for certificate, AKA a (signed) public key. you would probably (but not necessarily) also need a secret key. it all depends on the server configuration.
<pmntu> The dude who set it up is on the other side of the planet and is very bad at responding to emails.
<Orxata_> I've finally fixed that annoying pi with --set-selections
<Orxata_> I will never use dpkg again
<Orxata_> what's the problem?
<pmntu> @tomreyn cool, so I don't need any additional files potentially?
<pmntu> @tomreyn +thank you:)
<tomreyn> pmntu: maybe, maybe not. you will need some kind of secret for sure, though. be it a private key or a passphrase. as well as a username and server to login to.
<blomstertj> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER blomstertj wxvzhahpopbm
<Orxata_> could you repeat the question please?
<blomstertj> woops
<tomreyn> pmntu: welcome, also no need for @ on irc. ;)
<tomreyn> blomstertj: it was a bad password anyways.
<blomstertj> lol
<Orxata_> :)
<tomreyn> i'm serious, very bad password
<fyrril> does mkdir automatically create a symlink now?
<blomstertj> that was a verification code honestly
<tomreyn> blomstertj: oh right
<pmntu> @tomreyn I thought just one file probably wouldn't do much by itself. I have the server address. I'll go look at it some more for a bit. Thank you.
<tomreyn> fyrril: mkdir does not create symbolic links, no
<fyrril> hm, every new directory I create shows 2 for some reason
<nicomachus> fyrril: how are you creating them?
<tomreyn> fyrril: show some commands you run and the output they generate, using a pastebin
<tomreyn> pastebin | fyrril
<tomreyn> !pastebin | fyrril
<ubottu> fyrril: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leptone> im running ubuntu 16.04 on an M11X netbook. It runds great but gives me a lot of trouble connecting to WIFI networks, sometimes it sees that nextworka nd will connect, sometimes it sees the network but wont connect and some times is doesn't see the network at all.
<leptone> today it just started not seeing or connecting to any wifi networks at all. when i go to System Settings > Network it shows that my machine is in Airplane mode. I'm able to toggle the switch but if i open and close its on Airplan mode when i come back. Also it shows a toggle for Wifi that is switched off . I can click the the toggle and it moves and then immediately moves back to the off position.
<fyrril> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23708933/
<leptone> has anyone see this issue before or know how i might go about trouble shooting it?
<fyrril> I'm not sure that it hurts anything, I just wanted to know why. Some of the older folders I have are still 1, some are 3,4,5. But all the new ones are 2 for whatever reason.
<Arturo> hey guys what do you use to share the code?
<Arturo> what's the website?
<wedgie> fyrril: based on your pastebin i'm not sure why you think it's creating mor ethan one directory per mkdir
<fyrril> wedgie, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch01.en.html#_links is what I was given to read earlier maybe I'm misinterpreting it
<wedgie> fyrril: what does that link have to do with mkdir?
<fyrril> well, very likely nothing
<wedgie> fyrril: mkdir creates directories. ln creats links
<fyrril> wedgie, I had asked about the number column after the drwxrwxrwx, was given that link, and have been looking for reasons they might go together
<fyrril> theory of operation I guess
<wedgie> oh, that's the 2 you were referring to. Wasn't clear from your earlier question
<wedgie> fyrril: that is the number of links, or directories in side the directory
<wedgie> fyrril: mkdir foo; ls -la foo/     you'll see that there are two directories inside your new directory: .  and  ..
<wedgie> those two hidden directories are always there, in every directory
<fyrril> wedgie, thanks!
<thorsten11> evening all
<leptone> im trying to follow this solution which says to run sudo lshw -class network and look to the "product" line to get the model number of my wifi card http://askubuntu.com/questions/762198/16-04-lts-wifi-connection-issues/768268#768268
<leptone> when i run that command and pipe it to 'grep product'
<leptone> my output is: product: Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<leptone> if i look here: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/centrino/centrino-wireless-n-1000-brief.html
<leptone> there is a downloadable PDF that lists a bunch of model numbers for this card
<leptone>  does anyone know how i figure out which one i have on my machine?
<leptone> does it matter if i put the wrong one?
<zzo38> It seems that Exim is using "mboxo" format while Heirloom-mailx is using "mboxrd" format. How can I make Exim to also use "mboxrd" format?
<leptone> how can I find out which Centrino Wireless-N 1000 WiFi card (which for the four possible model numbers) I have on my machine?
<zzo38> Also, why does it cause a kernel panic when I turn on the printer? It did not used to do that, and I have not changed the operating system.
<oaulakh> does anyone knows about ubuntu bash in windows 10?
<zzo38> I have heard of it; I do not know much about it.
<oaulakh> i dunno why i can't install packages properly on windows bash
<oaulakh> i tried to install gulp it says gulp not found after even i install it with "npm install -g gulp" but still bash can't fount it
<tomreyn> leptone: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -iA15 Wireless
<tomreyn> put it on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | leptone
<ubottu> leptone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfoch_> Hi, I have a $HOME/opt/ directory where there I have installed gstreamer with meson+ninja.
<tomreyn> oaulakh: /join #ubuntu-on-winpows
<cfoch_> I have done: "export PATH=/home/fabian/opt/:$PATH"
<tomreyn> oaulakh: /join #ubuntu-on-windows  << typo fixes
<leptone> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23709115/
<cfoch_> But if I put " whereis gst-launch-1.0" I get "gst-launch-1: /usr/bin/gst-launch-1.0"
<cfoch_> why? shouldn't it be /home/fabian/opt/usr/bin/gst-launch-1.0 ?
<pie> Hi everyone! I need a quick tip: is it possible to reinstall grub using the installation CD?
<oaulakh> tomreyn, k thanks bro
<leptone> tomreyn, mean anything to you?
<tomreyn> leptone: "8086:0083" and "8086:1325" are your device IDs, searching the web for them (maybe related to Linux / Ubuntu / Debian) should yield some results.
<cfoch_> nvm
<tomreyn> pie: you can install the version of grub which comes with the installation cd using the installation cd.
<tomreyn> sudo grub-install <targetdevice>
<pie> is there an option to do just that? I want to preserve the existing disk partition and operating systems on the drive...
<pie> ahh, ok
<pie> Grub was there, working fine. Then windows messed things up...
<pie> It's an efi system.
<leptone> tomreyn, awesome thx for the help! look like it must be this one https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Intel_Centrino_Wireless-N_1000_(112BNHMW)
<leptone> ?
<plgnet> hello?
<leptone> im trying to write to this file /etc/pm/config.d/config
<leptone> as per this suggestion http://askubuntu.com/a/768268
<leptone> but im getting this error "/etc/pm/config.d/config" E212: Can't open file for writing
<leptone> any reason i shouldn't run vim with sudo and try again, will that even work?
<tomreyn> ... i'm 3 minutes late
<Orxata_> leptone
<Orxata_> ops
<Orxata_> Fair Fox as a suggested name for 20.04 :D
<tomreyn> leptone: welcome back
<tomreyn> any progress?
<xangua> So I'm having an issue, both in Lubuntu and Xubuntu, the screen stays off after suspend
<xangua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736 have tried from using xscreensaver instead of light DM, disable open/close lid actions, it will suddenly work but then after restart doesn't work again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<nicomachus> xangua: did you try disabling lock on suspend?
<xangua> Instructions from the Xubuntu blog to "fix" this issue won't work either
<nicomachus> or, when it happens, are you able to get TTY and then restart lightdm?
<xangua> nicomachus: no, the screen stays off
<nicomachus> and you tried the PPA?
<xangua> nicomachus: I tried blindly but didn't seem to have effect
<xangua> nicomachus: I'm using 16.04, that PPA is for 14.04
<xangua> I also set to only lock screen when close the lid, but when computer suspends it won't turn on the screen
<xangua> Waiting for the auto suspend to kick in (Xfce power won't let me put it lower than 16 minutes)
<highway> i hope its okay to ask, is their a emulator to play android games on ubuntu? on pc
<slavka`> hey guys... on ubuntu 14.04 here... have a issue where i  can resolve our internal host with nslookup but get `unable to resolve...` error when trying to get it with wget... full output >> http://pastebin.com/Cn7LFCWF ... if anyone has a minute to help would be appreciated
<nchambers> slavka`, #wget maybe?
<slavka`> nchambers: the thing is i cant view it through the browser either so i thought it wasnt wget specific
<nchambers> well yes, it would be great to mention that :p
<slavka`> sorry, my bad
<slavka`> ping fails with `unkown host... `
<nchambers> what are your DNS servers
<xangua> So Lubuntu finally suspended, pressed a key but the screen stays off (not blank)
<slavka`> nchambers: also im running this ubuntu via vm
<slavka`> how do i get a list of dns servers... sorry im still learning
<nchambers> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<slavka`> nameserver 10.0.2.3
<nchambers> and is that the server that has the record?
<slavka`> nope, the server that has the record is  172.29.30.7
<nchambers> well thats probably your problem
<slavka`> so, how is nslookup resolving it then ?
<nchambers> no clue
<nchambers> try clearing your DNS cache
<slavka`> yeah... no go there
<slavka`> bummmer
<slavka`> i suppose i gotta just add an entry to hosts file
<IamKrilcov> what is the most secure irc client?
<nchambers> thats a bad question
<nchambers> IRC isn't a secure protocol
<IamKrilcov> what is?
<Jq_> hi
<Jq_> I would like to ask regarding on samb a
<IamKrilcov> Can you suggest a printer to purchase that will work with ubuntu?
<nicomachus> !printers | IamKrilcov
<ubottu> IamKrilcov: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<IamKrilcov> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<maddawg3> imbezol, there are way too many to list lol
<maddawg3> i have an officejet x476dw love it
<maddawg3> pretty good for an inkjet
<nicomachus> HP is generally good.
<nicomachus> plug and play
<nano> 大伙好啊.
<nicomachus> !cn | nano
<ubottu> nano: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sadnaked> hi, im trying to bridge two networks with lubuntu by setting the ipv4 settings of ethernet to "shared to other computers" and plugging a router in there, right now it kind of worked? but i can only access through 1 device, the rest are "trapped" in second router's network
<sadnaked> i wanted to know if i was going for it the right way or it just fluked-worked and im supposed to be doing it differntly
<wedgie> second router?
<wedgie> having a hard time picturing your setup
<sadnaked> sorry, lubuntu connects to router 1 wireleslly, then is connected to router 2 with an ethernet cable, device 1 (the one which "just works") is connected wirelesly to router 2
<AndroUser> Trying to resolve a cursor problem. Writeup at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5648007#post5648007
<wedgie> sadnaked: i see. So you have multiple computers connected to router 2, but only 1 of them can reach the internet?
<sadnaked> wedgie yep, the others are "trapped" in router 2
<django_1> whats a good package for making PPT?
<sadnaked> wedgie i look around and i saw several posts of people who got it working by editing the ipv4 settings, so i went that way, but then i realized that most of them were connecting just 1 device through it, so i figured i should ask here
<wedgie> sadnaked: not sure. I would expect it to either work for all devices or for none. Only 1 device working seems strange
<Sweepyoface> Does anyone know how rdiff-backup will behave if a full backup is restored to the dir it's ran on?
<Sweepyoface> not sure the best course of action here
<wedgie> sadnaked: cause i'm assuming that router2 is natting, so you can't tell the difference between the various source devices by IP anyhow
<Sweepyoface> will it just keep working?
<sadnaked> wedgie its as if there were two different networks going on, for example, from the working device i can't access router 2 admin page, but i can through the others
<sadnaked> i also nmaped it and they are not showing up there
<wedgie> sadnaked: do the working device and the non-working devices get IP addresses on the same subnet?
<oldocbrown> "This is a test, this is only a test. If this had been a real emergency, you would have been creamed by now." - Ziggy
<Sweepyoface> any ideas?
<sadnaked> wedgie, no, non-working devices are getting 192.168.0.* and the working one has a 10.42.0.*, also those directly connected to router 1 have a 192.168.1.*
<wedgie> sadnaked: well that sounds all wrong.
<wedgie> where's that 10.42.0.x coming from?
<wedgie> what's the IP of your ethernet interface on your lubuntu box?
<sadnaked> wedgie, i just got into router 2 admin interface, and changed its ip to 192.168.1.2 and deactivated dhcp, now i have internet on all of them but they all have 10.42.0.* ips on the three of them
<wedgie> sadnaked: so is your lubuntu box providing dhcp?
<sadnaked> wedgie its 10.42.0.1
<sadnaked> i think it is
<wedgie> ok, so it's all working now?
<sadnaked> yep, it ended up being a rather stupid question, but you helped me think shit through, is there any way i can have router 1 providing dhcp?
<sadnaked> thanks a lot
<wedgie> sadnaked: not without getting more complicated than you probably want to. Quit while you're ahead if it's working :P
<sadnaked> wedgie lol, if i can access the 192.168.1.* range through the 10.0.42.* devices then im ok, and it seems so, thanks a lot!
<Guy1524> hey guys, I installed the apache2 package on ubuntu 16.04, put a file in /var/www/html/, did chmod 777 on it, but when I try to access it gives a 403 forbidden error
<Guy1524> what do I do?
<TheNH813> I installed a new GPU (NVidia GT 740) and games start MUCH slower then with the APU internal graphics. Same texture resolution, etc. Example: Skyrim (On WINE) takes over 40 seconds to load, when it's near instant with the internal graphics.
<Guy1524> TheNH813: you are using proprietary driver right
<TheNH813> No. Does it make that much of a difference?
<TheNH813> It didn't make any difference with the AMD card I use dpreviously.
<Guy1524> yes, noveau is terribly slow unfortunately
<Guy1524> yes, noveau is terribly slow unfortunately
<Guy1524> whoops
<TheNH813> LOL double posting happens to the best of us. XD
<TheNH813> Ah well, at least I know the card isn't the issue. Gonna grab proprietary drivers then.
<Guy1524> anyway, radeon (the open source amd driver) is much closer to proprietary driver speeds
<Guy1524> however noveau is much worse because nvidia doesn't document their hardware at all
<nullbyte_> TheNH813: just use it from www.amd.com
<Guy1524> and so development is extremely slow and difficult
<TheNH813> nullbyte_: It's an NVidia card.
<TheNH813> Not gonna help. XDDDDD
<nullbyte_> then from nvidia.com
<TheNH813> Yup
<Guy1524> nullbyte_: are you trolling
<TheNH813> Nah, just a misunderstanding I presume.
<Ben64> don't install drivers from the website
<Guy1524> to get proprietary drivers, you just install the nvidia-(driver version package)
<TheNH813> Ah, they actually have a package now?
<Guy1524> the easiest way to do this is through the additional drivers application
<Guy1524> its  a default application on ubuntu
<TheNH813> Last I used proprietary was on 12.04, and it didn't exist int he repos.
<Guy1524> just search for it
<Guy1524> ya, its really useful, just select the proprietary option, and click apply changes
<TheNH813> Nice! They actually made the Additional Drivers application usefull. I see there's a microcode update for my processor too. Might as well switch that option on as well.
<TheNH813> Thanks for the info.
<Guy1524> np
<Guy1524> anyone know the best way to just get a webserver up and running to put a file onto in ubuntu
<Guy1524> when I install the apache2 package everything is 403 forbidden
<Guy1524> well, actually, index.html works
<Guy1524> but my softlink that I put in
<Guy1524> doesn't
<Ben64> maybe it doesn't follow symlinks by default
<pq_pq> check file permission
<dada_cetacean> does anyone here have experience getting the wifi drivers to work on an HP pavilionx x360
<Guy1524> i've checked file permissions
<Guy1524> it just wont work for symlinks
<Guy1524> what do I do guys?
<nicomachus> dada_cetacean: what's the issue?
<dada_cetacean> nicomachus, when i do an rfkill list all, i only see a soft-blocked acer-wireless module
<dada_cetacean> no phy0 or hp-wireless or anything
<dada_cetacean> this machine also doesn't have an ethernet port, so i'm waiting on a dongle to see if sudo apt-get update fixes it
<nicomachus> dada_cetacean: can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw and link here?
<dada_cetacean> can't, literally asking for a friend for whom i tried to set up ubuntu for christmas
<dada_cetacean> thanks though, i'll come back when i can access the machine again
<researcher123> hello everybody. May I request to be guided for the best Android App development tool available in Ubuntu please?
<DevUt> Hey guys i m getting this "/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value" while compiling http://paste.ubuntu.com/23709623/
<DevUt> and my gcc invocation http://paste.ubuntu.com/23709644/
<otrolani> how to I delete the first 7 characters of every line in a file?
<sruli> otrolani: you didnt find anything in google? "sed 's/^.......//' /path/to/original > /path/to/new/file "
<MrFixIt> otrolani, try using "cut -c1-7 --complement FileName > NewFileName"
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<glitchd> lol someones bored
<glitchd> cfhowlett, should i find some problems for you to fix?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, nah, I'll wait until someone eases up off the eggnog long enough to ask a *sober* question.
<glitchd> lol no eggnog over here
<sruli> i am trying to connect logitech k380 bluetooth keyboard to ubuntu mate 16.04, the pair is not succeding, what can i try to do ?
<Defiance_> try googling the solution :)
<cfhowlett> !google | Defiance_
<ubottu> Defiance_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sruli> cfhowlett: those instructions are for 11.04 and older
<dand> hi
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions, DanChapman
<cfhowlett> dand
<DevUt> auto compplete :P
<Bucky> Hi, I dpkg is throwing an error when trying to configure tomcat7, could someone help?
<Bucky> this is the only seemingly relevant error..
<Bucky> Syntax error: Unterminated quotes string
<Bucky> dunno if anyone is up this late but /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomcat7.config 48:  /etc/default/tomcat7: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<demosthenes> !pizda Robert A. Heinlein - The Door Into Summer.epub
<ubottu> demosthenes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nullbyte_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nullbyte_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicomachus> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<faraco> hi, anyone know how to use mail util?
<cfhowlett> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> faraco, command line?
<faraco> yeah
<faraco> I'm stuck with mutt actually
<cfhowlett> faraco, read the man page
<faraco> it's something doing with mail?
<faraco> well, thanks for the input. Bye
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<joci> hi everyone
<BObbb> hi
<kmdude344> Quick question, Can I have both LXQT and LXDE installed on the same system and use them independantly or does LXQT take over? Because I have both installed and I only have the option to use LXQT.
<xangua> kmdude344: how did you install them? I know the Lubuntu-desktop metapackage uninstall lxqt if installed
<kmdude344> Just the individual DE's themselves, no metapackages or nothing
<kmdude344> just apt-get install lxde
<kmdude344> and apt-get install lxqt
<kmdude344> I wan't to steer clear of the lubuntu metapackage, I've had issues with it before.
<kmdude344> Here I'll just try to purge lxqt
<bytefire> hi, i have this systemd service: http://pastebin.com/csD5aS0m. when i run `systemctl start testunit.service` it takes up about 100% cpu all the time. but when i run the app on its own, it works normally
<bytefire> any suggestions why?
<bayman> can i use dpkg to install debian packages on ubuntu?
<nicomachus> bayman: no
<nicomachus> what package?
<bayman> splunkforwarder deb
<EriC^^> !info splunkforwarder
<ubottu> Package splunkforwarder does not exist in yakkety
<bayman> splunkforwarder-6.5.1-f74036626f0c-linux-2.6-amd64.deb
<bytefire> sorry the url is http://pastebin.com/csD5aS0m (. at end was end of sentence)
<lkthomas> anyone heard about leap second bug on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<lkthomas> our vendor send out warning letter about leap second handling
<wedgie> i heard that they'll be introducing a leap second tomorrow, but haven't heard about a bug
<lkthomas> I see
<lkthomas> I heard it's fixed on kernel 3.2.0
<wedgie> doesn't mean there isn't one
<lkthomas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1020285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020285 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Addition of leap second causes spuriously high CPU usage and futex lockups" [Medium,Fix released]
<lkthomas> yeah, else everyone will be yelling around, LOL
<wedgie> 14.04 uses a newer kernel than that
<lkthomas> yep
<lkthomas> sounds like we are okay
<dax> lkthomas: yeah, this was already handled in Linux (the kernel) the first time it happened, and supported Ubuntu versions aren't affected by it
<lkthomas> I see, thanks dax
<lkthomas> dax, else we will be screwing around when everyone calling happy new year, LOL
<tomreyn> lkthomas: out of interest, could you put this vendor announcement on a pastebin (you could just redact the vendor) if it's not too much work?
<lkthomas> well, that's not in English, so
<tomreyn> Deutsch geht auch. ;)
<lkthomas> no, Chinese :P
<tomreyn> even then ;)
<lkthomas> heh
<lkthomas> they might target for older generation of linux deployment
<lkthomas> it just a broadcast message to everyone within the group, haha
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> I remember HP sending one those days. and surely SAP (lol).
<lkthomas> hehe
<Toxmi> I'm trying to make bootable disk from ubuntu iso: the comand `sudo dd if=~/Desktop/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=4M` boot the device but nothing happen (blank screen) writing to /dev/sdc (instead of sdc1) do not boot at all and go to local OS
<lkthomas> I am wondering how did those old Unix system survive on leap year ?
<lkthomas> I mean leap second
<Ben64> Toxmi: use sdc not sdc1
<Toxmi> Ben64: with just sdc it doesn't boot at all
<Toxmi> but with sdc1 it at least boot (however to a blank screen)
<Toxmi> I thought it might be iso problem but I get the same results from arch and windows iso as well
<Toxmi> So you're saying this is the right way and nothing more is needed: `dd if=TheIso.iso of=/dev/sdc` done
<tomreyn> Toxmi: that is my understanding, but i haven't done it in a while. which ISO are you using? which capacity does the USB stick have?
<Ben64> Toxmi: what iso you using
<_maddy> hi, installed xubuntu 16.10 with windows on another hd, grub does not display option to boot into windows (tried running "sudo update-grub").. but I can boot into windows from bios directly
<sruli> _maddy: what is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<_maddy> sruli: no output
<sruli> _maddy: output of lsblk?
<_maddy> lsblk displays my windows partitions
<sruli> _maddy: can you paste teh output to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<_maddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710436/
<_maddy> could it be related to this uefi thing?
<sruli> _maddy: did you install in legacy or eufi? which partition is windows? and how did you install? did you select pastitions manually? i cant see the boot partition only /boot/efi, paste the output of ls /boot
<_maddy> sruli: I selected uefi at the installer, no I did not partition manually, installer did it
<tomreyn> you should "dmesg -T | tail -n60 | pastebinit" as well
<_maddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710444/
<rajujha373> hello guys
<rajujha373> new to IRC here ..
<rajujha373> hello helloo
<tomreyn> hi rajujha373
<tomreyn> !ask | rajujha373
<ubottu> rajujha373: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_maddy> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710447/
<rajujha373> sorry for that @ubottu
<tomreyn> rajujha373: it's just a bot ;)
<rajujha373> damn :D
<tomreyn> _maddy: thanks, unfortunately this provides no relevant information.
<rajujha373> hey there tomreyn :)
<rajujha373> why is your username yellow tomreyn?
<tomreyn> rajujha373: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<_maddy> well, I can always use bios to boot into which OS I want if I can't fix grub.. kind of sucks but it's a workaround
<sruli> _maddy: paste output of "sudo ls /boot/efi/EFI" and "sudo ls /boot/efi/EFI/Boot" and "sudo ls /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot"
<rajujha373> not till now, but i'll definately have one as i've just started using linux. and trying my hands on IRC for the first time :)
<sruli> tomreyn: did you see _maddys lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710444/ ? boot and efi on same partition, i've never seen that before, is it ok?
<sruli> tomreyn: sorry i meant http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710436/
<_maddy> sruli: /boot/efi/EFI has "ubuntu", other dirs don't exist
<sruli> _maddy: thats the problem, the efi partition you have is not the windows one, from your lsblk output i cannot see the efi partition that windows would use, i do not know how windows boots at all!
<sruli> maybe someone else can help you
<tomreyn> hmm i'm not actually sure, sruli, i'm not so comfortable with EFI booting, try to prevent it whenever possible.
<_maddy> I did detach my windows hd when I wasn installing ubuntu, (just to make sure it does not mess up my windows booting), so I guess that caused this
<sruli> the output of your lsblk is not what i would expect .. so i dont know
<sruli> _maddy: is windows installed in legacy or eufi?
<_maddy> sruli: not sure
<_maddy> oh well, thanks for trying to help, I will just use bios to select OS for now, and fix it later
<tomreyn> _maddy: did you make changes to the bios after you last booted windows, and before you noticed windows can no longer be booted (without slecting the boot device at powerup)?
<sruli> _maddy: wait a moment
<_maddy> tomreyn: no, don't think I did
<tomreyn> _maddy: since you had the windows devices disconnected when you installed, run: sudo update-grub  # - maybe they're just missing on grub's configuration file.
<sruli> tomreyn: os-prober doesnt find it.. updateing grub wont
<_maddy> tomreyn: I've already run it a few times, it doesn't find the windows
<tomreyn> ok, i give up then ;)
<_maddy> but I can mount the windows partitions on linux just fine and access the files
<sruli> i am sure you have 1 installed as legacy and other as eufi, paste output of "sudo efibootmgr"
<tomreyn> to determine whether you're booting in EFI mode: sudo efibootmgr
<tomreyn> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/148356/how-to-know-if-im-booting-using-uefi
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<sruli> tomreyn: to me it looks like the win is installed as legacy
<_maddy> yeah I am sure that is the problem, linux is using uefi, windows is not. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710479/
<dinet> we did a do-release-upgrade to 16.04 this weekend and from that reboot apache2 will not start. It complains that no mpm i loaded, is there a change in the config I have missed?
<tomreyn> sruli, _maddy: yes this would explain the lack of windows uefi boot records on the uefi nvram storage
<sruli> _maddy: you wont be able to get grub to see both... both have to be same.. either reinstall ubuntu as grub or reinstall win as uefi.. (i would go for both uefi)
<_maddy> ok, not going to reinstall now, but next time I do it I'll remember this
<sruli> _maddy: typo in my last message.. either reinstall ubuntu as "legacy" or reinstall win as uefi.. (i would go for both uefi)
<_maddy> thanks for the help, awesome support on this channel
<tomreyn> dinet: i haven't run into this error before. you should provide logs using a pastebin.
<spectroway> what
<tomreyn> dinet: also, which version did you upgrade from, 14.04?
<spectroway> 16.04
<dinet> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/eTUrpu19
<tomreyn> hi spectroway. unless you are the same person as "sinet", this question was not for you.
<dinet> tomreyn: iirc from 14.04
<tomreyn> sorry, dinet
<tomreyn> "The Apache error log may have more information."
<tomreyn> ^dinet
<ducasse> _maddy: there are ways to convert your ubuntu install to legacy, but it's a bit of a hassle. i'm sure you can find a step-by-step guide if you google, i am on my way out so can't help further.
<dinet> tomreyn: witch of the apache logs. cuse none of them contain anything
<tomreyn> dinet: i would guess /var/log/apache2/error.log
<tomreyn> dinet: it's possible there's nothing in there, however, since apache httpd didn't actually get to start up properly
<tomreyn> dinet: also try: apache2ctl configtest
<dinet> tomreyn: still getting: AH00534: apache2: Configuration error: No MPM loaded.
<tomreyn> dinet: dpkg -l apache* | pastebinit
<dinet> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710504/
<tomreyn> dinet: grep -ri mpm /etc/apache2/ | pastebinit
<dinet> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710508/
<one80> eeeee
<one808> eee
<tomreyn> dinet: do these files exist? /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_worker.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_prefork.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mpm_itk.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_event.so
<tomreyn> run: sudo readlink -f /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_worker.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_prefork.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mpm_itk.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_event.so
<tomreyn> actually, don't sorry
<tomreyn> just ls
<dinet> tomreyn: yes they exist
<tomreyn> dinet: can you show: ls -l /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_worker.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_prefork.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mpm_itk.so /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mpm_event.so
<tomreyn> i want to make sure they are regular files, and are not outdated
<Silver_Nice> hi
<logins> hello
<Silver_Nice> [logins] how are you
<dinet> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710533/
<logins> doing fine and dandy thank you,  just been smoking up a  storm and  fired up a lappie i havent used for over 2 years.
<Silver_Nice> jaja ok
<Silver_Nice> i need help
<logins> man helps
<logins> or --help
<logins> or duckgo
<logins> i need my life back, im sick of being a fscking TI
<tomreyn> dinet: hmm so the itk module was not updated during dist-upgrade, but maybe that's irrelevant. which modules do you have enabled? ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | pastebinit
<dinet> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710542/
<tomreyn> !ask | Silver_Nice
<ubottu> Silver_Nice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> logins  personal problems, or ubuntu problems? try a nice chatting channel for personal problems
<logins> personal!! i feel free here
<MonkeyDust> logins  great, but confine yourself to ubuntu questions
<j41> logins: Maybe you could talk in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<logins> thanks
<logins> sorry for being a lamer
<Silver_Nice> How can I have a bouncer?
<Silver_Nice> psy
<Silver_Nice> ja
<Silver_Nice> JajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJajaJaja
<Silver_Nice> xd
<Silver_Nice>  xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<tomreyn> dinet: can you show /etc/apache2/apache2.conf - it looks like it was modified manually.
<Silver_Nice> fiesta
<Silver_Nice>  FiEsTa !!! FiEstA !!! FiEsTuKi !!! MaRcHaAAaa Vamosssss A m0ver Esos Culito0000ssss!!!
<dinet> tomreyn: yes I was
<logins> DRONE lol nice handle
<bazhang> logins, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<logins> ok im out
<dinet> tomreyn: priv on that onw
<tomreyn> dinet: please discuss which configuration files were manually modified whenever you request support for a software.
<tomreyn> dinet: i don't do private chats, but it should get more calm here now.
<dinet> tomreyn: the link is in priv, I had a small memory that it was an email in the config
<Silver_Nice> fiesta
<Silver_Nice>  FiEsTa !!! FiEstA !!! FiEsTuKi !!! MaRcHaAAaa Vamosssss A m0ver Esos Culito0000ssss!!!
<Silver_Nice>  VaMoS  ToDoS !!!  UNOooooooooooo CuliTo ala izkierda (_(_)
<Silver_Nice>  DOOSSS CuliTo ala Derecha (_)_)
<Silver_Nice>  TREEESSS vamos aya otra vez ala izkierda (_(_)
<Silver_Nice>  CUATROOOOO ala derecha (_)_)
<tomreyn> dinet: please send again, it was dropped the first time.
<tomreyn> Silver_Nice: stop.
<dinet> tomreyn: there you go
<tomreyn> thanks, i'm looking at it
<dinet> thanks
<bhikkhusubhuti> hello I am about to edit fstab.. can I get help
<bhikkhusubhuti> I shrunk my swap partition and now it asks me for a password every time I boot and then again for my main password.
<Silver_Nice> fiesta
<Silver_Nice>  FiEsTa !!! FiEstA !!! FiEsTuKi !!! MaRcHaAAaa Vamosssss A m0ver Esos Culito0000ssss!!!
<Silver_Nice>  VaMoS  ToDoS !!!  UNOooooooooooo CuliTo ala izkierda (_(_)
<Silver_Nice>  DOOSSS CuliTo ala Derecha (_)_)
<Silver_Nice>  TREEESSS vamos aya otra vez ala izkierda (_(_)
<Silver_Nice>  CUATROOOOO ala derecha (_)_)
<tomreyn> !ops Silver_Nice
<bhikkhusubhuti> # swap was on /dev/mmcblk0p4 during installation
<bhikkhusubhuti> #UUID=8762e5d5-5afa-4a5f-ba7c-c5fae6936ea6 none            swap    sw              0       0
<bhikkhusubhuti> UUID=AE73-D7EB	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<bhikkhusubhuti> oh.. that does not show up nice
<tomreyn> !paste | bhikkhusubhuti
<ubottu> bhikkhusubhuti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bhikkhusubhuti> sorry.
<tomreyn> thanks dax
<bhikkhusubhuti> Here is the relevant pastbin link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710587/
<bhikkhusubhuti> I did a blkid and the uuid is the same.. somehow it got commented out.  (I did not do that)
<bhikkhusubhuti> cryptoswap is the password box thing I get
<tomreyn> dinet: i cannot spot an error on this file, but maybe it's on one of the others. i suggest you move /etc/apache* out of the way (e.g. rename them, or move them to /root/), then üpurge and reinstall all apache2* packages, then diff the default configuration files to your customized ones.
<bhikkhusubhuti> my idea is to remove the cryptoswap line and put back the line for swap
<tomreyn> dinet: what's strange is that dpkg still knows about apache 2.2 packages, it might suggest that your distribution upgrade did not go well / is not yet complete. you should check using: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -Vf install; sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<dinet> tomreyn: ok. so a apt-get purge apache2 ?
<bhikkhusubhuti> ubottu, tomreyn do you have any suggestions
<ubottu> bhikkhusubhuti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> dinet: check the dist-upgrade status first. if this looks good, , reinstall the apache packages listed with 'ii' in the "dpkg -l apache*" output you posted earlier at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710504/ (or can produce fresh on your system)
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: does /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 exist?
<bhikkhusubhuti> I have no idea.. would I find it in blkid?
<LinuxNewbie_> hello, linux newbie here. Is Lubuntu suitable for beginners?
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: yes. also in lsblk.
<bhikkhusubhuti> I do not see it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710613/
<LinuxNewbie_> and which among is more lightweight and suitable for old laptops? lxde or lxqt?
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: based on its name, i assume this is backed by a LVM2 logical volume which can be listed using 'lvs'. also, based on the name i assume this is a dm-crypt encrypted block device which is configured in /etc/crypttab, too ?
<bhikkhusubhuti> I have made my installation as encrypted..I am not sure what that does.
<LinuxNewbie_> i have a 11 year old laptop. Need to install Ubuntu on it.
<j41> LinuxNewbie_: You might be better off with Xfce
<bhikkhusubhuti> I do not need a swap that is encrypted.. unless this is some type of security fix..
<LinuxNewbie_> I tried Xubuntu, but it seems to be a bit sluggish.
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  try lubuntu
<dinet> tomreyn: reinstalling apache now
<LinuxNewbie_> i have installed Xubuntu 16.10
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, sorry did not fix your name when replying
<LinuxNewbie_> what is the difference between lxde and lxqt?
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, is the blkid output http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710613/
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  lxqt is still in development stage
<LinuxNewbie_> ok. not suitable for my needs, then.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I dont need an encrypted swap unless it is some security thing
<LinuxNewbie_> could debian with xfce be a litter more lightweight and faster than Xubuntu?
<dinet> tomreyn: service apache2 start | sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: encrypted swap makes sense as part of full disk encryption, if you plan to use this on this system. full disk encryption protects your stored data at rest (switched off or with RAM suspended to disk) against physical access.
<LinuxNewbie_> I have Xubuntu installed on my laptop. Downloading Lubuntu now.
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: so it is "some security thing"
<tomreyn> dinet: did you check whether your dist-upgrade succeeded?
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, how to undo it?
<dinet> tomreyn: yes, now I logged in on the server again and apache starts
<gxblary> Hi there, I had problems while updating to 16.10. The process stopped and exited very early because of bluez and I couldn't log in in the GUI after reboot. I managed to get back to normal following the steps on the relevant help page. Then the upgrade process seemed to behave normally to the end. I thought everything was allright but now some packages are missing like the update-manager, the software-center and others I couldn't
<gxblary> list yet. Is it possible to restart the upgrade process? If not what can I do (apart from waiting for 17.04)?
<tomreyn> dinet: why does it start now when it didn't start last time you tried?
<dinet> tomreyn: beats me
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I do not like typing my pwd twice to log in
<dinet> tomreyn: now to get the vhosts to work again
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: remove the corresponding line off /etc/crypttab
<tomreyn> dinet: look at: apache2ctl configtest
<bhikkhusubhuti> and the disk manager (for detecting space usage) cannot see my directories while everything else (nautilus) can
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, thanks
<LinuxNewbie_> hello, anybody can help me?
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: you also need to change the entry in /etc/fstab then
<dinet> tomreyn: now it only complains on servername
<sruli> LinuxNewbie_: make an appointment
<j41> !uestion | LinuxNewbie_
<j41> !question | LinuxNewbie_
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I commented the crypto line and then uncommented  the other line for swap as it was before
<gxblary> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, that was my hunch what to do.
<LinuxNewbie_> I did ask the question, above.
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: in /etc/fstab, replace "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" by "UUID=8762e5d5-5afa-4a5f-ba7c-c5fae6936ea6"
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  people enter and leave, hit the up arrow to repeat your question
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: okay so you're set
<dinet> tomreyn: thanks for the help, my forhead was starting to bleed
<LinuxNewbie_> I have Xubuntu installed on my old laptop, which seems to be a bit sluggish. Any other better option?
<tomreyn> dinet: ;) glad you worked it out
<LinuxNewbie_> Could debian with xfce be a little faster than Xubuntu?
<sruli> LinuxNewbie_: have you tried lubuntu?
<LinuxNewbie_> or how is Mint xfce compared to Xubuntu?
<EriC^^> LinuxNewbie_: i doubt that
<tomreyn> LinuxNewbie_: lubuntu is indeed slightly more lightweight. or you could run iwthout a graphical desktop.
<LinuxNewbie_> is lubuntu suitable for beginners?
<dinet> tomreyn: and to top it for I had a big ANFO-detonation close by
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, if you can just take a peek at line 13 and below http://paste.ubuntu.com/23710662/
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  yes
<LinuxNewbie_> I am switching over to Linux from Windows.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, don't worry about the uuid it is the same as before
<tomreyn> dinet: uh, hope you're doing well there.
<dinet> tomreyn: yes I am the anfo was a tunnelconstruction, and now apache complains on forbidden access to a vhost
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: you're set, i.e. the change you made (commenting in the previous line in /etc/fstab, and commenting out the one for encrypted swap, as you had discussed here) was and is fine.
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: and this /etc/fstab you just posted does, too
<one808> 有人吗
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: ubuntu with same apps/libs loaded should be same speed as debian.  by default each (xubuntu/debian) will have different apps loaded (slightly from memory).   how much memory do you have?  also be aware if you like KDE apps that use Qt libs; they'll be slower in XFCE as it has to load libs (XFCE uses GTK+2 libs); ie. use the default apps if you're limited in ram & resources (or do your homework).  Yes Lubuntu
<guiverc> is suitable for beginners; but taste will make you love or prefer another desktop.  my 2c.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, thanks I actually wrote an article long ago on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<tomreyn> dinet: if you seek assistence with it, post the configuration file again.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, going to reboot
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: alright, i hope it's fixed.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, But I am a newbie myself.. just trying to give some stuff back.
<LinuxNewbie_> I have a laptop that runs on Intel Celeron M single core 1.6 ghz cpu and 2 gb ram.
<LinuxNewbie_> It is almost 11 year old.
<dinet> tomreyn: I have the vhosts in the users homedirs
<dinet> tomreyn: that was one of the edits in apache2.conf I had
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: I'd recommend Lubuntu for you; but XFCE (xubuntu), or MATE should also be okay in that; but I'd not have other apps open if you like lots of tabs in your browser(s).
<dinet> tomreyn: atleast the the server starts now, getting the vhosts to work is easier. Famous last words..
<LinuxNewbie_> guiverc, I will try Lubuntu.
<tomreyn> dinet: try not to edit apache2.conf if you can get around it this time. instead, create new files in /etc/apache2/{mods,sites}-available (and symlinks in {mods,sites}-enabled) and in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ as needed.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I booted but still needed the crypto password.
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: went and looked; i have an equivalent laptop (thinkpad t42p; 2gb & celeron m) and personally I prefer XFCE, but also have MATE & LXDE loaded on mine (I select at login).   (I also have debian loaded on mine; but debian can be harder to install for newbies)
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: pastebinit /etc/crypttab
<dinet> tomreyn: got it working now
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I do not understand
<bhikkhusubhuti> you want that file ..let me try
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: as a simpler & easier install - I'd still recommend Lubuntu over debian for you (even if mine has debian).
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: that's a command you can run on your system
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | bhikkhusubhuti
<ubottu> bhikkhusubhuti: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> dinet: :) nice.
<Teaboy> anyone know how to fix overscan when using a monitor via HDMI?
<LinuxNewbie_> guiverc, I already have Xubuntu installed on my laptop. As you suggested above I'll install lxde and mate desktops on it and try.
<bhikkhusubhuti> bhikkhusubhuti@Subhuntu:~$ cat /etc/crypttab
<bhikkhusubhuti> cryptswap1 UUID=8762e5d5-5afa-4a5f-ba7c-c5fae6936ea6 /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, above line was the cat output
<dinet> tomreyn: even if I put it in apache2.conf
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, that is the same uuid
<LinuxNewbie_> guiverc, thanks a lot for your help.
<dinet> tomreyn: thanks alot
<guiverc> Yep; but try & use the default apps for each desktop. As a beginner its confusing; ie. leafpad=lxde, pluma=mate, mousepad=xfce for simple editing. using the wrong one will cause extra libs to be loaded into memory; and slow machine a little; which can become significant as run more apps.
<LinuxNewbie_> and btw, does lxqt have more features than lxde?
<LinuxNewbie_> can I install lxqt also?
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: you no longer want to use encrypted swap, so don't.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I did shrink the swap and that caused the problem.  It wanted me to NOT make free space before the partition, but I did it anyway.  It preferred it after
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: i.e. comment out or remove that line, then run: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  it's still in development stage, don't ask again ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXQt
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: LxQt = LXDE using Qt libs; LXDE = GTK+2 libs; ie. default libs used are different; LxQt is newer so may have fewer for now; but is replacing LXDE.   Note the life of each distro; even-year.04 = LTS (long time support), all others are short-life
<LinuxNewbie_> ok. won't go for it.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, OK  I have very little ssd space and I wanted to recover more space
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, only one line.. commented out.. going to reboot.. cross fingers
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: whether swap is encrypted or not won't have a relevant impact on disk space. i am aware that you reduced the size of the swap partition and created more paritionable space this way. this is not an ssd but classic NAND flash storage as found on an sdcard.
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: it probably supported limited write cycles and as such using full disk encryptioon is a bad match for this type of storage.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, yes that is what I did.  I decreased my swap from 700 to 400.  I have 8gb of ram so it is not neccessary
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I only have 13.5 right now (with the extra space)
<LinuxNewbie_> to create lubuntu live usb with persistence, pendrive of what size is needed?
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, so what should I do?
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, blkid is still the same
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: first thought = 8gb; but will depend upon how much space you need; how many apps you'll have, what you'll save. I'd prefer 16gb myself.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, but the eq of checksum would be different as you say
<LinuxNewbie_> ok. I'll install it on the hard disk itself.
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: my suggestion did not change: comment out or remove the line in /etc/crypttab, then run: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, It was a good thing I stuttered.. I forgot the update part :)
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: i see. reboot again when you're done.
<bosko> hi
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, making some warnings possible missing firmware. I have seen that before..when I installed the mainline (I removed the mainline)
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, and I am on  a normal kernel
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: those warnings should be fine.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, booting
<bosko> need someone to talk im new here
<tomreyn> hi bosko
<rory> Don't ask to ask - Just ask your actual question (giving as much detail as possible), and wait. You may need to be patient.
<tomreyn> !ask | bosko
<ubottu> bosko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Naurim> exit
<bosko> wants to connect to a vpn servser needs help pls
<LinuxNewbie_> will there be any difference between Lubuntu and Xubuntu with lxde DE installed on it?
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, thanks.. I am back and only one pwd to type
<LinuxNewbie_> difference in speed and responsiveness.
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  install or try it and find out
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: very well. what this remaining password prompt is for, i do not know.
<MonkeyDust> LinuxNewbie_  like we all did
<rory> bosko: you can set up VPN connections in the network manager. click it then go VPN connections -> configure VPN
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: oh it's probably your user login
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, and the disk usage works fine too
<rory> bosko: If it's an OpenVPN type server you need to install the  network-manager-openvpn-gnome package
<LinuxNewbie_> my laptop has only 40 gb hdd. Can install only one OS.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, yes.. that is not a problem to log in once.  I am a happy customer.. who do I pay.?  Just kidding .. I am a monk and do not touch money.  so you help the world I guess
<rory> LinuxNewbie_: you can install multiple DEs on one installation and choose with DE to use on the login screen
<LinuxNewbie_> ok. the question was on that only.
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: yes & no.  at login screen you'll see a gear type icon you can select to pick your desktop.  logout and change to select the other.  on menu's though you may suddenly have two editors appear (mousepad=xfce, leafpad=lxde); and picking the correct one will be faster; but hard to pick if menu says "Editor, Editor" as your options.  some DEsktops don't display app name, just function (editor) so this may be your
<guiverc> only trip-up.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, thanks again.. going off.. I sometimes brows the askubuntu to see if I can help here and there
<LinuxNewbie_> ok.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, to pay back to the system.. I used to be a programmer in the usa msvcpp 1994-99
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: giving back this way is appreciated (by me personally).
<tomreyn> i would have become a monk to regain my mental sanity then, too.
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: i mentioned editors before; when running you can click about to see which loaded; some DEsktops provide app names; some provide function-names (eg. "editor" thus leafpad|pluma|mousepad|gedit|... for different desktops all have same function-name)
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, I cannot program anymore though .. the tools are quite difficult.  I am a dinasour now.  Otherwise, I might help out in the foss world.
<LinuxNewbie_> ok
<guiverc> LinuxNewbie_: note: clicking about - i meant clicking "about" near help.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, many people like dhamma.org  . the free way to learn meditation.  Most of us western monks started there.  volunteer run.  I live in myanmar now.. it has been 16 years
<tomreyn> bhikkhusubhuti: cool. we could chat more in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat more. this channel should be limited to support really.
<bhikkhusubhuti> tomreyn, sorry  if you want.. I will go there  now
<LinuxNewbie_> thanks a lot guys, for the help. Leaving now.
<John> hi all
<John> i have a file called "demo" and a program which is supposed to compress and decompress files like demo
<John> To test it is working correctly i want to do something like "compressor ./demo | decompressor -" and check that the output == the input
<John> I want to check this by putting up the output of demo side-by-side to the decompressed demo
<x-yuri> hi, does openjdk-7-jdk depends on systemd in ubuntu trusty?
<cnnx> there's a usb adaptor for AC WIFI i wanna buy for my laptop but im not sure it will work with ubuntu
<cnnx> how can i know for sure
<x-yuri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/866125/does-openjdk-7-jdk-depend-on-systemd
<cnnx> the site doesnt list linux supported
<cnnx> just mac os sierra and win10
<John> Google tells me the following works for whole files, but i'm not sure how to make it work for pipes: pr -m -t one.txt two.txt
<John> Any ideas? :/
<x-yuri> apt and aptitude wants to install it, but I can't see which dependency leads to it
<MonkeyDust> John  put all that in one line, to make it easier to read and repeat
<guiverc> John: diff?  (compares files; as does cmp)
<John> ok
<guiverc> John: ps: default to *nix is no-output = success; output = differences; so no "files exactly the same" messages in *nix
<pepijndevos> What is the difference between gcc-arm-none-eabi in the repos and gcc-arm-embedded from the ppa?
<matstage> Does anyone know how to clean up my system from self-compiled junk? Efficiently!
<tomreyn> matstage: reinstall
<cnnx> will most wifi usb ac adapters work on ubuntu
<rory> yes
<cnnx> how can i know for sure before buying
<matstage> Great, I was hoping to avoid that. But you are probably right...
<cnnx> just says win10/mac os sierra
<rory> google the model number + "ubuntu"
<cnnx> i did
<cnnx> didnt look too good
<guiverc> matstage: if you know what you self-compiled; it'll be quicker to re-install those packages; but if unknown or all over the place re-install will be quicker.
<guiverc> matstage: s:/re-install those packages/re-install only those packages/
<matstage> guiverc: Thanks, something to think about.
<IamKrilcov> 1printers
<IamKrilcov> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<matstage> cnnx: did you try: http://www.linux-drivers.org/?
<Capum321> sup
<guiverc> cnnx: if a cheaper unit; the chipset involved can be searched for support (as usually chipsets are the same in many made-in-china parts; but is still risk they added/removed features that can make a hassle to get configured)
<adymitruk> Thought you guys might want to come in on this poll :) https://twitter.com/adymitruk/status/814793720641916928
<adymitruk> Err.. Chime in..
<xar-> shameless self-promotion? :)
<sruli> i am trying to hold back my kernel from updateing, i set dpkg to hold "linux-headers-generic" & "linux-image-generic" but auto update installer ignores it, how do i hold back a kernel from updating?
<Capum321> how do I disable dual monitor (notebook in this case, the external VGA monitor) to not show GRUB boot text and login screen also?[5~
<sruli> Capum321: do you mean not show grub on both screens?
<OERIAS> Hello
<jgcampbell300> so im haveing a bit of trouble, just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04 .. cant seem to get my workspaces to run on each monitor ... before I had it setup so that workspace 1 was on monitor 1 workspace2 on monitor2 etc ... all 4 monitors had a workspace of its own ... just cant remember how it was setup ... any ideas
<Capum321> sruli: not both, just show on notebook screen. and only enable when I set it on monitor settings app.
<guiverc> sruli: no idea, but dpkg could be protecting kernel (from delete); but don't think it'd be wise to have system not update kernel; i'd just fudge grub2 to default to an older (wanted) kernel.
<sruli> jgcampbell300: what do you have in Settings > Display Settings
<sruli> Capum321: i dont think its possible to disable it in grub
<Capum321> sruli: what do you know about kernel mode setting?
<sruli> Capum321: nada
<sruli> guiverc: just holding back for a short while... it seems that it did hold back.. apt installer ran through the motions of installing it but cant see updated kernel in /boot.. will do a reboot and double check
<jgcampbell300> oh wow .. i forgot how to use pastbin
<Noorideen> Mouaad wla
<jgcampbell300> lol
<jgcampbell300> what are people useing now to show there code
<jgcampbell300> as in pastebin fpaste etc
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<jgcampbell300> OerHeks, ty
<Sweepyoface> hastebin < all
<Sweepyoface> actually gist
<sruli> guiverc: it did hold back the kernel update, i guess it unpacked the newer kernel and at the point of install dpkg blocked it
<guiverc> :) @ sruli
<sruli> guiverc: sometimes its weird when things work like they are supposed to ;-)
<guiverc> lol
<jgcampbell300> sruli, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23710939/
<Capum321> what is called the [ OK ] message1 / [ FAIL ] message2 that appears after you select the OS in GRUB menu or in case one doesn't has dual boot just the auto upward scrolling messages
<jgcampbell300> sorry it took so long ... having issues
<Sweepyoface> firmware log?
<sruli> jgcampbell300: i was refering to the generic ubuntu ... never used nvidia... what i was looking for is if displays are mirrored
<jgcampbell300> sruli, oh ... no they are not
<sruli> jgcampbell300: i dont know, maybe someone else can help
<Capum321> firmware log? it is a testing/checking stage, isn't it?
<jgcampbell300> sruli, k ty for trying
<sruli> np
<jgcampbell300> anyone else here any good with window, display managers ?
<jgcampbell300> `all i see on the other three monitors is a X for the mouse
<sruli> guiverc: would you know how i can update to later kernel but not last? i dont want to remove the dpkg hold as it will update to the newest... how do i go about this?
<guiverc> sruli: no; last time I had to do that it was 11.04; so wouldn't trust my memory.
<tomreyn> sruli: i think we shortly talked about this yesterday. what is it that you are trying to achieve there actually? the greater goal.
<jgcampbell300> what is the best way to work with gsettings
<jgcampbell300> is there a gui or list of commands
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sruli> tomreyn: i PM'd you the goal
<jgcampbell300> hmm think ill play around with mir and see what its about ... later
<sruli> tomreyn: you told me yesterday to hold the package without version number.. that did the trick... now moving to next stage how do i update
<tomreyn> sruli: i read what your goal is, but am puzzled about the use case (you don't need to discuss more closely if you prefer not to). update to what?
<sruli> tomreyn: if for example i am currently holding version 4.4.0-21 and want to update to 4.4.0-56 while latest realease is 4.4.0-58 how would i do that?
<tomreyn> sruli: "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" - kernel packages contain the (upstream) version number in their package name.
<sruli> tomreyn: the million $ question is which package exactly do i need get ? package name? everything from "dpkg -l "*$(uname -r)*" | grep generic ?
<tomreyn> sruli: is storing /boot on a removable device instead an option?
<OerHeks> latest is 4.4.0-57, anyway
<tomreyn> sruli: if you want to install 4.4.0-56 then it's: sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-56-generic
<sruli> tomreyn: for this machine its too much hassle to use usb boot, i use on other machines
<sruli> tomreyn: just linux-image? not headers or anything? what about if it also uses linux-image-extra?
<adymitruk> xar-: nah. I do that elsewhere ;) I'm actually curious and posted the same thing in other non Linux places
<sruli> tomreyn: thanks, i wasted 40-50 hours writing a script to update and hold back all kernel related packages that are newer then 30 days.. script started simple 10 lines, ended up 500 lines.. removed unattended-upgrades package, last night yesterday i found the dpkg hold feature ... now i am all set with unattended-upgrades
<EriC^^> adymitruk: most are anti-polls here
<tomreyn> sruli: i think -extra is a dpendency of -generic, but could be wrong. if you need it, install it. same goes for the headers.
<one808> 66
<EriC^^> a poll showed it
<one808> who are you
<tomreyn> sruli: here's another approahc you could try, FDE including /boot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/729673/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-with-encrypted-boot http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<Linuxcrazy> how to install lxde DE on Xubuntu?
<tomreyn> sruli: note how those are two very different approaches to achieve a similar outcome. sadly both are not really 'out of the box' or easy to maintain.
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: it'll become a little messy
<Linuxcrazy> Eric, why?
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: you might get notifications from one style of de in the other, stuff like that
<EriC^^> and if you decide you like lubuntu better or dont like it, removing it won't be easy you'll have a ton of leftover packages
<sruli> tomreyn: if there is anyway to encrypt grub / boot while allowing boot into windows without password (hidden grub menu) i'll be extremely happy! it will be the best thing that i would have learnt in 2016
<EriC^^> Linuxcrazy: try it in a vm and if you really like it just fresh install it on the pc
<tekisui> :)
<Linuxcrazy> ok.
<tomreyn> sruli: i haven't tried this in a while, but IIRC grub will only prompt for the passphrase once it boots a kernel entry which requires it. so if you'd default to windows chain loading you'd get no passphrase prompt, but you could hold down shift / press escapt to ge tthe grub prompt and select an FDE linux boot and get the passphrase prompt.
<EriC^^> tomreyn: i think grub needs the passphrase to decrypt "/" if he has /boot encrypted as well
<EriC^^> if he doesn't want /boot inside of the luks then it would be straightforward
<sruli> tomreyn: how will grub get the kernel if its encrypted?
<EriC^^> otherwise how would grub be able to decrypt /boot to get it's configuration file and modules and whatnot
<EriC^^> can you tell grub to read the passphrase from a usb key or something maybe?
<maddawg3> is there a way to show a progress bar of the CP command when i am copying a large amount of files
<tomreyn> EriC^^, sruli: you're right, that makes no sense.
<_ramok> hi
<EriC^^> sruli: i wonder if it would work if you just put /boot/grub on a clean unencrypted partition
<tekisui> hey ramok
<sruli> EriC^^: you men boot from usb?
<EriC^^> so grub can get its config files and modules and you get a grub menu
<_ramok> how can i add a gatewa to an interface permanently? currently i'm doing: ip route add default via 10.4.2.152   after restart. my interface definition looks like this: auto eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp          dns-nameservers xxxx.xx.x.x.x.x
<maddawg3> ok i guess not..
<EriC^^> sruli: no i mean if the kernel is inside the luks, but just the /boot/grub files are outside, unless that's not desirable from your part
<maddawg3> you can add routes in the ifconfig file _ramok
<sruli> EriC^^: i likes the key on usb idea better, but am open to exploring both, how would i setup the grub for that?
<_ramok> maddawg3: ifconfig file? where can i find those?
<maddawg3> your network config file?
<maddawg3> the same place you set your ip address
<maddawg3> the iface eth0 inet dhcp... where id you put that?
<maddawg3> it goes in there
<_ramok> maddawg3:  i set it up in /etc/network/interfaces  with the following settings: auto eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp          dns-nameservers xxxx.xx.x.x.x.x
<EriC^^> sruli: make a ext2 partition and mount it under /boot/grub i guess
<tomreyn> EriC^^, sruli: her'E another suggestion: grub in MBR with unencrypted /boot to chainload either (a) windows and (b) another grub. the other grub would use an encrypted /boot
<EriC^^> sruli: i've no idea how/if that would actually work
<EriC^^> it was just a "i wonder" kind of thing
<maddawg3> yes _ramok
<maddawg3> thats where it goes
<_ramok> i've tried to put ip route add default via 10.4.2.152  also to thise file, but ping google.com resulted in an unknown network
<maddawg3> you can set your gateway there
<maddawg3> well are you trying toset a gateway or a route?
<maddawg3> different things
<sruli> EriC^^: i was thinking about that too... wouldnt know how to start... TJ would have figured it out in a minute.. shame he is not around amymore
<_ramok> maddawg3: i think a route
<maddawg3> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<maddawg3> see sample there
<maddawg3> it has a gateway in there
<maddawg3> if you want a route you need to do add route
<EriC^^> sruli: try it in a vm
<sruli> EriC^^: tomreyn: i will need to set aside 3-4 days to play with this gonna make time for it in the next few weeks..
<EriC^^> or go with tomreyn 's idea, it's the same concept and security wise with the same implications
<maddawg3> _ramok, try the route add <ip>
<maddawg3> but i'd actually do   post-up route add GATEWAY_IP dev eth0
<tomreyn> i think the double grub approach should work out. if EriC^^ 's approach also works out, it's probably the bette rone. but i'm not sure it would in terms of when the passphrase is prompted for.
<maddawg3> then pre-down route del GATEWAY_IP dev eth0
<maddawg3> so it adds it before it comes up
<maddawg3> and deletes it beforee coming down
<_ramok> let me try this out
<tomreyn> actually, thinking again, in fact both could work.
<sruli> EriC^^: tomreyn: the idea of encrypted boot with key on usb intrigues me most..
<maddawg3> here's kind of an example... wont apply much to you.. but kinda what it might look like _ramok http://docs.ovh.ca/en/guides-network-bridging.html#debian-derivatives-ubuntu-crunchbang-steamos
<tomreyn> sruli: oh that is definitely a more common one than the other two.
<_ramok> maddawg3: i'm still getting:  ping google.com   ping: unknown host google.com  with this config: post-up route add 10.4.2.152 dev eth0
<_ramok> pre-down route del 10.4.2.152 dev eth0
<cnnx> i can't find anywhere on google that confirms if this device works with the current version of ubuntu, id like to know before i order it
<cnnx> USB 2.0 AC600 Mini Dual Band Wireless-AC Network Adapter - 1T1R 802.11ac WiFi Adapter
<maddawg3> well have you restarted your network?
<maddawg3> you need to take down eth0
<sruli> tomreyn: if the key is not present it will boot straight into windows, right?
<_ramok> i've restarted the whole machine
<maddawg3> then put it up
<maddawg3> oh
<maddawg3> hmmm
<_ramok> maddawg3: this is what the hoster wrote me: On BACKEND servers without direct Internet-access:1st Set default route: “ip route add default via 5.6.7.8” (replace 5.6.7.8 with GATEWAY servers private IP-address)
<maddawg3> well i'm not sure about how your networking is set up
<_ramok> On GATEWAY server:1st Enable NAT. Example: ”iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j SNAT --to-source 1.2.3.4 (replace eth0 with public-Internet interface and  1.2.3.4 with gateway servers public IPv4 address)”2nd Activate IP-forwarding: “echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward”
<sruli> tomreyn: EriC^^: obviously, boot will need to use a different luks than / dont want the key for / on a usb stick
<_ramok> maddawg3: so i've actually one server with a public and private ip, and a second node that should use this one as a gateway
<maddawg3> can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<_ramok> yes
<maddawg3> and where is the instruction from your hoster?
<_ramok> http://pastebin.com/zns70S19
<_ramok> yes, the instrcution is from the hoster
<_ramok> maddawg3: ^
<maddawg3> no WHERE is the instructions from your hoster
<maddawg3> i.e. where is the link
<maddawg3> that config file is a mess
<maddawg3> lol
<_ramok> it's in an email
<_ramok> On GATEWAY server:1st Enable NAT. Example: ”iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j SNAT --to-source 1.2.3.4 (replace eth0 with public-Internet interface and  1.2.3.4 with gateway servers public IPv4 address)”2nd Activate IP-forwarding: “echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward”
<maddawg3> where's your gateway?
<tomreyn> sruli: i think the approach where oyu store the crypto key on a usb attached storage is one where you first select to boot this grub kernel entry after grub configuration was laoded from an unencrypted /boot, and then (optionally, but recommendable) are prompted about your passphrase to decrypt the key stored on the usb storage.
<_ramok> On BACKEND servers without direct Internet-access:1st Set default route: “ip route add default via 5.6.7.8” (replace 5.6.7.8 with GATEWAY servers private IP-address)
<maddawg3> oh it's dhcp?
<_ramok> yes
<tomreyn> sruli: if you'd fail to provide that passphrase grub would just keep asking.
<_ramok> and my gateway is on 10.4.2.152
<maddawg3> and they arent doing this routing a tthe dhcp server
<maddawg3> ?
<maddawg3> odd
<tomreyn> sruli: correction: if you'd fail to provide that passphrase dm-crypt would just keep asking.
<sruli> yes, that what i want.. i will revisit this sometime next week
<maddawg3> also those last two lines should be under eth0 for best practices
<maddawg3> not under eth1
<_ramok> maddawg3: which ones do you mean?
<maddawg3> the post up route
<maddawg3> are they supposed to be tied to eth0 or eth1
<_ramok> eth0
<maddawg3> ok
<maddawg3> then move them to the correct section first
<maddawg3> and what is the IP address you have currently on eth0?
<_ramok> maddawg3: done
<_ramok> maddawg3: on the private node: 10.4.2.226
<maddawg3> is eth0 private or public?
<maddawg3> and can you ping the gateway address?
<_ramok> eth0 is private
<maddawg3> private as in only for LAN?
<_ramok> maddawg3: yes i can ping the gateway address
<maddawg3> cuz your dns server is located on that config
<maddawg3> can you ping the other gateway you added
<_ramok> maddawg3: yes, private as in only for LAN
<_ramok> i have only one
<maddawg3> oh wait
<maddawg3> yea you only have one set
<maddawg3> you shouldnt need to  set it at all in a dhcp
<_ramok> from 10.4.2.226 i've pinged the gateway: 10.4.2.152
<maddawg3> ok
<maddawg3> so the issue then is your DNS?
<maddawg3> wait i'm confused
<maddawg3> what do you  mean by private and public interface
<maddawg3> why do you have eth1 and eth0
<_ramok> on private IP  and one public IP
<_ramok> one VM can have a private and a public IP
<maddawg3> one private IP?
<maddawg3> what for?
<_ramok> the gateway server has a private and a public IP
<_ramok> to not have the node exposed to the public
<maddawg3> well yes cuz it's a gateway
<maddawg3> arent you trying to get it online?
<_ramok> maddawg3: just to call the internet, but not to be reachable
<_ramok> e.g. for ntpd
<maddawg3> well 10.4.2.152 is a private IP
<maddawg3> thats not public
<_ramok> on the gateway i run the following: 1st Enable NAT. Example: ”iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 10.0.0.0/8 -j SNAT --to-source 1.2.3.4 (replace eth0 with public-Internet interface and  1.2.3.4 with gateway servers public IPv4 address)”2nd Activate IP-forwarding: “echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward”
<maddawg3> i'm a bit confused
<alei> welcome me!
<maddawg3> your hoster doesnt give you a gateway?
<maddawg3> usually they give you a gateway
<maddawg3> i mean it looks like you have it set to DHCP
<maddawg3> which implies the DHCP  should be setting this up for you
<maddawg3> the dhcp server that is
<maddawg3> also have you tried pinging google by IP address instread of name _ramok
<maddawg3> cuz it could also just be a dns issue
<maddawg3> and also pinging your dns servers
<maddawg3> they are on the public internet
<_ramok> maddawg3:  ping 8.8.8.8
<_ramok> connect: Network is unreachable
<_ramok> so but if i set this command via cli ip route add default via 10.4.2.152  everything works
<maddawg3> then put that in the config
<_ramok> maddawg3: still:  ping 8.8.8.8 connect: Network is unreachable
<maddawg3> i'm confused because you have no gateway defined in your interfaces file
<maddawg3> usually that's defined by the dhcp server
<maddawg3> why not define the gateway
<maddawg3> just gateway <ip address> under the eth0 config
<maddawg3> and delete that post up and pre down stuff
<maddawg3> but the point of DHCP is to be automatic
<maddawg3> so why they arent passing this from the DHCP is beyond me
<_ramok> adding just the gateway option also doesn't work
<maddawg3> yea man i dont know then
<maddawg3> sounds like they have a fucked up network
<maddawg3> if they are using dhcp you shouldnt have to d efine any of this
<maddawg3> otherwise there's no point of having dhcp
<maddawg3> have they not provided a sample configuration???
<maddawg3> it's odd that they wouldnt provide that
<_ramok> maddawg3: nope
<maddawg3> time for new hoster then if they cant help you
<_ramok> okay, i'll try to clarify it with them. i've also treid nearly all of the above options..
<maddawg3> also i havent seen  the instructions they sent you
<maddawg3> so cant say
<maddawg3> but those are the only ways to add routes and gateways insie the config file
<maddawg3> you could also simply try just putting in the interface file "ip route add default via 10.4.2.152"
<maddawg3> i dont know if that will work
<maddawg3> you can also set up a script that does the command at startup everytime
<yassine_du_terro> yo
<f3ngt1ng> #find
<acosonic> is there something specific if I have eth0:1 and if I have eth0 is eth0:1 some virtual routing something or is it same as if I would have like eth2
<BluesKaj> acosonic, do you have more then one ethernet/nic?
<acosonic> how do I check?
<BluesKaj> then=than
<acosonic> BluesKaj is there some command to list cards? apart from ifconfig
<OerHeks> eth0:1 is a 2nd IP adress for the same interface
<jgcampbell300> can somone tell me what audio system 16.04 is using ?
<one808> .....
<jgcampbell300> I am trying to figgure out how to tell ubuntu to use hdmi 02: for audio out put insted of 01:
<acosonic> so its a virtual inteface, not an different interface, right?
<MonkeyDust> acosonic  you too, use this terminal command       lshw -html > ~/Desktop/hardware.html
<OerHeks> jgcampbell300, alsa , open terminal: alsamixer # and Hit F6 for output device
<jgcampbell300> OerHeks, ty
<loskutak> Hi, is there a way to set a keybinding for switching to the last used workspace in ubuntu 16.04 using gnome? I want to quickly switch back and forth between two workspaces, without using their absolute number. Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> loskutak  try ctrl-alt-arrow left
<MonkeyDust> loskutak  or up, down, down
<MonkeyDust> loskutak  or up, down, right
<loskutak> MonkeyDust: thanks, but that is not what I would like to achieve. Imagine visiting workspace 2, then visiting workspace 5, then I would like to have one keybinding, that would switch between 2 and 5.
<jgcampbell300> oh boy .. wasnt the default sound card being the problem
<alei> you can use xdotool set_desktop x with a script in custom shortcuts
<alei> loskutak
<loskutak> alei: so there is no such thing ready inside ubuntu? oh my :/
<alei> yes, but not this one
<alei> it would be good to find "last used workspace" somehow. but i couldnt do that
<alei> maybe more effort needed
<jgcampbell300> so many problems every time I install a linux system :(
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  or any OS
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust, windows is easy, but many i hate windows
<ids> Hi, since today, my screen started flickering every 2 - 20sec. Really annoying. Ubuntu 16.04, AMD Radeon 480. I reinstalled the radeon driver, but no luck :(
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  to me, windows is more difficult than linux, it's subjective
<jgcampbell300> you know it is usualy just a pain when i build my own linux box. maybe i need to sell my hardware and invest in something diffrent
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust, ya it can be a pain. I quit jacking with windows about half way throu 8 ... 7 was pretty easy
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  i saved this quote, here, on the channel ... "you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.. linux has its own advantages and disadvantages.. you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)"
<alei> +1
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust, Isnt that the truth. The one good thing is once I get linux running it stays running till i decide to do something that breaks it. Unlike windows that likes to trash its self ;) ... well nother reboot comeing .. backin a bit
<MrHall> Hello, i have a problem to change format of DatePicker
<MrHall>  i do this on initialize method of the controller class http://prntscr.com/dpppdi
<Pici> MrHall: Are you sure thats a question for #ubuntu ?
<MrHall> ohhh
<MrHall> sorry
<Pici> np :)
<jgcampbell300> hmm i seem to be comeing with alot more errors than usual
<abb4s> hey every body , i just want to install ubuntu 16.04 i decide to make a bootable usb by startup disck creator app ,but it just make me crazy . it cant erase the usb and give this err : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.GLib.Error: Traceback ... "
<abb4s> it  http://askubuntu.com/questions/698657/usb-drive-cant-be-formated cant help me
<MonkeyDust> abb4s  try gparted to erase the stick
<abb4s> MonkeyDust: i tried it too  , i formot it to ntfs , and then launch startup disk again , but startup disk dont allow to make it bootable and want to erase it , and then give the error !!!!!!!!!1
<OerHeks> abb4s, make it fat32, and try again: ntfs does not work with writing images iirc
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> see the manual
<jgcampbell300> hmm the last time i ran into sound problems i had to install hmm think it was pulseaudio something mixer or something like that
<jgcampbell300> it basicly replaced the default sound manager with a diffrent one that would see all my sound cards and allow me to select diffrent ones ... cant rember the name of it thow
<demahum> Incrontab is set up to monitor approx. 10 directories. The only thing it does is that it starts a bash script upon new file is received inside one of these directories. Approximately, file is received every 5 minutes, in each of the dirs. However, incrond occasionally stops. There is no rule when it will happen. It varies from few times per week to few times per month. Error which is logged is: "incrond[43836]: *** unhandled exception occurred *** \n polli
<one808> d
<jhonnyBeGood> hi friend!!!
<jhonnyBeGood> postgres[60443]: segfault at 1b427c20 ip 00007f986e01b7f4 sp 00007fffaeef27e0 error 4 in postgres[7f986dc0b000+5f4000]
<jhonnyBeGood>  ....
<jhonnyBeGood> any ideas?
<jhonnyBeGood> postgresql 9.5
<abb4s> OerHeks: i think it is beter to report all of the ubuntu disk management as bug!!!! after i format it to fat32 with slooooooow gparted it just disapear and i cant see it in file manager
<whitemaiko> @search Laravel Cookbook
<maddawg3> strange.. trying to rsync some stuff to my NFS (mounted locally) and it's maxing out at like 10MB/s
<maddawg3> odd
<maddawg3> i have a gigabit connection between them
<Maimster> Working on Friday has to be a sin somewhere.
<Lantizia> anyone ever seen this (recreated) image? perhaps in a magazine, or a poster, maybe a mouse mat?  or know of its origins?  https://i.snag.gy/6RWDEX.jpg
<Lantizia> ah i think there is meant to be an o'reilly owl inside the O
<Lantizia> no - actually a tarsier
<stepper> hey im loving this ubuntu ....never used any linux before and within 20seconds i have mastered ubunut
<stepper> i was always told linux was hard
<Lantizia> stepper, it was, now it's so easy things like LUG's are dying
<stepper> dont know what lug's are
<stepper> i probably can get rid of windows soon if i can do what i like on ubuntu
<stepper> its great its like windows
<Lantizia> stepper, "linux user groups" - people would physically meet up to share knowledge and help install linux on pc's
<stepper> ah ok
<jgcampbell300> wooo hooo ... sound again
<jgcampbell300> now for the video\
<star31416> On my server without any GUI I'm looking for an efficient way to play an audio notification (something like aplay etc.) on system boot. The problem is that aplay does not play the notification in the background, i.e., the boot process stalls until the 10 second lasting song is finished. Are there any suggestions for a fix? aplay -q xyz.wav &> /dev/null does not work.
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to replace sound indicator with pavucontrol
<tomreyn> star31416: add a & character to the end
<chak217> hi
<dStruct> star31416: you could play it in rc.local with an & at the end of the line, which should background it?
<dStruct> star31416: just aplay -q xyz.wav & in probably /etc/rc.local
<star31416> dStruct, tomreyn: Yes, thanks. In the hurry I forget the & and the end.
<star31416> I'll try
<dStruct> star31416: do I even want to know why you want a 10 minute wav playing on bootup?
<dStruct> star31416: err 10 second rather
<kk4ewt> or you can use festival to play something when someone logs in
<star31416> dStruct: 5-10 second is fine for me because the server is located in another room.
<star31416> dStruct, on my previous setup I just used the pcspeaker to make some beeps. However, the problem is, the pcspkr does not seem to work properly on my setup, even when the blacklist of the module is removed and the module is loaded, beep doesn't produce any output. The speaker works definitely because the bios beep works.
<star31416> dStruct, I have seen a bug report on the speaker problem in 16.04.
<jgcampbell300> i wonder why pavucontrol isnt in the new ubuntu ... it seems to work way better than sound indicator
<CommonCents> Is anyone on here running two video cards and two monitors?
<jgcampbell300> CommonCents, I am
<jgcampbell300> CommonCents, umm 2 cards 4 monitors
<dStruct> star31416: I'm not too familiar with beeping PC speakers, I used to disconnect the damn things back in the day when you could still do that
<CommonCents> I'm wanting to add a video card and use a HDTV as a second monitor.
<dStruct> CommonCents: I run 4 monitors?
<CommonCents> Wow!
<jgcampbell300> CommonCents, still in the process of resetting them up agian after reload tho
<dStruct> CommonCents: I really like the DisplayLink stuff it's neat http://www.displaylink.com/
<CommonCents> Is it better that the second video card closely "match" the first (onboard)_ video?  Or is it better that they are completely different?
<jgcampbell300> CommonCents, I havent found any issues eather way ... one will be 01:xx and other will be 02:xx
<dStruct> CommonCents: this particular setup running Ubuntu operates a Flight Simulator for admin/monitoring purposes
<jgcampbell300> CommonCents, mine are same model cards ... but the way i set my workspace up .. jacks with me every time
<CommonCents> OK.  This is an older box, with nVidia GeForce 6100 chipset.
<CommonCents> I see some cheap, used nVidia 6200 chip set video cards
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, that sounds cool .. do you have screen 1 mirroring screen0 ?
<CommonCents> I figure that same/similar cards will use same driver, multiple iterations, probably save a bit of ram for drivers.  But I was worried about conflicts/confusion with the driver.
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: no I have 4 independent desktops running 15 serial terminal windows connecting to multiple mainframes
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: serial via TCP to a concentrator
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, neet
<jgcampbell300> now if i could only rember how i setup panel to run the way i want it to
<jgcampbell300> guess I should check backups
<jgcampbell300> oh ya the network drives ... gota find that fstab to lol
<CommonCents> So, is setting up two video cards just plug and play?  Install the card and it just works, ubuntu sees it and I can set up workspaces/displays?
<kk4ewt> if they are the same brand and card its easy two different makes things interesting at times
<dStruct> CommonCents: if you're talking DisplayLink, then yes you install the drivers and literally plug in the device (depending on the brand you choose) and go, that's it
<dStruct> CommonCents: they're essentially USB to HDMI video cards in a sense, with very low latency, I wouldn't expect to do any epic gaming on them but for desktop and video they work great
<Vamp898> Hi there. I used this guide to setup SSSD on Ubuntu 14.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html and everything works perfect. But when i use the exact same guide for Ubuntu 16.04, i can join the AD, i can use getent to get user ids and groups and so on, everything works almost fine
<Vamp898> But login with su or on the desktop does not work with 16.04. When i try with su i get "su: System error"
<dandon_> halo
<dandon_> halo
<dandon_> halo
<SchrodingersScat> dandon_: hello.
<dandon_> any body here?
<dandon_> what the forum is it?
<baizon> dandon_: there are 1879 people here right now
<dandon_> wow
<SchrodingersScat> !support | dandon_
<ubottu> dandon_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<dandon_> where r you from?
<dandon_> i am a newbe
<Vamp898> Doing the same for 14.04 works. I can login just fine on 14.04 with su, on the desktop, using SSH. None of these works with 16.04, but all the other stuff works on 16.04 (i can create directories and set user permissions based on users and groups from the AD)
<dandon_> i just use my backbox distro
<SchrodingersScat> !backbox | dandon_
<ubottu> dandon_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<dandon_> owh,,,
<dandon_> bockbox is ubuntu tight?
<OerHeks> Backbox Linux is not ubuntu :-)
<OerHeks> Vamp898, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<Vamp898> OerHeks: thanks, i'll do
<star31416> systemd-analyze blame show in general start up times below 300ms which is fine. However, "2.154s networking.service" is IMHO quite high for just a simple configuration as http://pastebin.com/47LLSp4Y . Any tips from bridging expert how to tune this setting?
<fortyseven47> Is it possible to watch Netflix with chromium?
<j41> fortyseven47: Why don't you try it? :P
<fortyseven47> I'm trying
<baizon> fortyseven47: yes
<fortyseven47> How?
<OerHeks> Firefox 49 Will Let You Watch Netflix Without Plugins too
<baizon> fortyseven47: https://itsfoss.com/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<jgcampbell300> what would be a good editor to compare two pieces of code ?
<OerHeks> i think chromium does not work with netflix, chrome and firefox do.
<Amm0n> star31416, imho 2.154s is a sane time for your NIC to get an IP-Address from the Router and startup.
<fortyseven47> Isn't the last version of chromium already patched to support widevinecm?
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: I like to do it old school with diff
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, :)
<dStruct> star31416: you could always you know set a static IP instead of being at the mercy of a DHCP server response from your router
<chomwitt> in 16.04 keep getting every time i boot the 'sorry internal fault ..'
<star31416> dStruct, Amm0n: I don't use DHCP as you can see in http://pastebin.com/47LLSp4Y
<star31416> And more than 2 second to initialize a bridge and assign a static IP address is very long.
<star31416> s/second/seconds
<dStruct> star31416: hmm I'd have to play around with that setup in my lab to see if the speed could be improved, basically you have a few things happening, the layer 2 physical link between devices may be where it's being held up, if you watch the link light on the NIC during the 2.5~ delay is it linked and green already?
<one808> ha
<star31416> dStruct, I will check the link LED.
<dStruct> star31416: also you're going to want to hard code any auto-negotiation options to use for example 1000 full duplex or 100 full, it takes time for the devices to "negotiate" the link prior to link up
<dStruct> star31416: probably on both ends of the link if possible, router and host
<dStruct> star31416: something like pre-up /sbin/ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<dStruct> star31416: and another thing, if you have multiple adapters you may want to look at the EXCLUDE_INTERFACES= option in /etc/default/networking to disable any extra non-used hardware.  Or you could toggle the CONFIGURE_INTERFACES= option to NO, and manually set up the bridge using CLI tools and a script if you really need to
<skinux> Does Ubuntu have any easy system hooks to allow an app/service to insert value into another apps text field?
<chomwitt> strange. apt-cache policy gnome-software show a new version is available for xenial but apt-get upgrade wont show that package in the list it presents before starting the upgrade
<wuchen> ddd
<antimist> I want to make a systemd service which runs only when a device is mounted?
<antimist> Should I just put a Requires=location-to-mount.mount
<antimist> or something else also?
<citroniks> #j opencv
<antimist> ?
<rambo1997> Salve, sono nuovo....posso chiedervi un aiuto su un problema di ubuntu?
<antimist> sigh
<yeats> !it | rambo1997
<ubottu> rambo1997: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<antimist> no responses. Oh well, Happy New Year to y'all before I leave
<ducasse> antimist: iirc there is also RunAfter
<antimist> ducasse: I have a Before=, clause also set on it
<psykotik1> does anyone know of a way to install the deepin de on yakkety?
<antimist> ducasse: Edit After-
<antimist> not Before
<antimist> oh well, going to go through the man pages
<antimist> thanks for all the help
<rambo1997> I have ans asus x556U, and chromium lags when I scroll the page..How can I solve?
<dStruct> rambo1997: what does glxinfo | grep -i direct give you?
<rambo1997> It says that the packet glxinfo doesn't exists
<baizon> rambo1997: http://askubuntu.com/questions/225158/error-in-main-glxinfo-is-not-installed-please-install-mesa-utils-package-when
<psykotik1> can i get help with building deepin de from source here?
<dStruct> rambo1997: apt-get install mesa-utils and check it, it will tell you if you're doing hardware rendering or software
<javocado> just installed the latest elemetary and my trackpad isn't working, send help
 * maddawg3 calls the NAVY SEALS
<ducasse> !elementary | javocado
<ubottu> javocado: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<javocado> they just arrived, hopefully they can help
<psykotik1> im getting the following error when i try to build deepin-toolkit: error: ‘QStandardPaths’ has not been declared can someone help?
<psykotik1> _
<kanar1an> hi
<kanar1an> knock knock
<j41> Hi kanar1an, do you need any help?
<kanar1an> nope just saying
<meandcom> hi
<jgcampbell300> does anyone have a 4 monitor xorg.conf I could check out .. need a good example
<star31416> dStruct, "351ms networking.service" is much better.
<star31416> "pre-up /sbin/ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full" did the job
<dStruct> star31416: was it the auto-neg stuff?
<star31416> yes
<star31416> weird
<star31416> I would have never thought of that.
<dStruct> star31416: yeah I suspected, auto-negotiation can have issues sometimes, like with older HP switches especially
<star31416> Thanks for the tip!
<dStruct> star31416: :D
<meandcom> hi dStruct
<dStruct> meandcom: hello
<ducasse> jgcampbell300: have you looked at the arch wiki? iirc there are examples in the multihead article.
<meandcom> i am from indonesia
<jgcampbell300> ducasse, no i havent .. will look now thanks
<star31416> dStruct, now everything looks normal: http://pastebin.com/HSzz1EAF
<ducasse> jgcampbell300: i use 3 monitors myself, but do all configuration with xrandr.
<x-fak> hi
<jgcampbell300> ducasse, I have been reading about xrandr a bit ... is it better than xorg
<dStruct> star31416: if you're looking to speed things up even more, there are services that start by default that aren't really needed in most cases, postfix for one, maybe samba too
<x-fak> i wanted to apt-get update and then i got an error message and i did this, is this correct?  https://bpaste.net/show/365d2175cdd5
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: I'd help you out but the box that I run 4 displays on is isolated and not on a network so it's not easy for me to copy paste from it
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, np
<ducasse> jgcampbell300: unless you _need_ to use xorg.conf for some reason, i prefer xrandr. my config is just a single command line.
<meandcom> bye
<dStruct> ducasse: xrandr works well usually
<ducasse> dStruct: agreed.
<star31416> dStruct: Samba is important because it is a NAS. Furthermore, I use postfix for sending notifications if something bad happens.
<dStruct> star31416: ahh well then yeah, if you use them keep them :D
<dStruct> star31416: have you seen these? https://www.backblaze.com/blog/open-source-data-storage-server/
<dStruct> star31416: 60 drives in 4u, 480TB!
<xangua> Morning everyone, I've tried Xubuntu, Lubuntu and just now a live Ubuntu mate session (all 16.04) and no matter what settings I put, after the system enters in suspend I can't resume (screen stays black) any help appreciated
<dStruct> xangua: laptop?
<zerous> hi :)
<star31416> dStruct, oops, nice. :-) Reminds me a little bit of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifdFc-kWofQ
<xangua> dStruct: yes,I forgot mention that
<zerous> I am trying to run ubuntu alongside macos seirra on macbook pro 11,4
<zerous> I would like to know if anyone has tried anything similar
<j41> xangua: Some people say a BIOS update might solve the problem
<star31416> dStruct, I just upgraded from 4x4TB to 4x10TB and that's enough for now. :-)
<dStruct> xangua: depending on the hardware (older is worse) it can have issues sleeping/waking
<j41> ^
<xangua> j41: well last time I updated the BIOS was in 2008
<OerHeks> xangua, did you try switching tty too? ctrl alt f2 and back to F7
<j41> xangua: I'm guessing there isn't a more recent update? :P
<xangua> OerHeks: yes, the screen stays black
<x-fak> i wanted to apt-get update and then i got an error message and i did this, is this correct?  https://bpaste.net/show/365d2175cdd5
<dStruct> star31416: nice, we have a small 120TB array here at work just for Plex lol, we VPN stream it out to ugh "friends" :D
<xangua> x-fak: join #debian
<x-fak> xangua oops sorry yes, i forget it's a debian
<dStruct> xangua: only thing I could suggest is check the logs and try to see where it's stuck
<xangua> dStruct: how can I see the logs? Last time I had to get my hands dirty was also around 2008
<star31416> dStruct: ZFS, BRTFS, or something else as filesystem?
<dStruct> star31416: I think we have ZFS on it, I didn't do the install on that particular box
<dStruct> xangua: /var/log maybe syslog might have some errors in it
<xangua> dStruct: weird thing is if I remove light light and install xscreensaver (or the opposite) suspend might work... Until next reboot
<dStruct> xangua: also you may check the options in the BIOS and/or tweak them to see if for example S3 sleep versus S1 sleep helps the situation
<star31416> dStruct: I have performed a couple of tests before I decided to go with ZFS. Up to now, ZFS seems to work flawlessly. I'm able to get 600MB/s local performance on the ZFS storage system which is more than enough for me.
<dStruct> xangua: it might be more helpful if you can just paste.ubuntu.com the /var/log/dmesg and maybe the syslog too if it's not too big
<dStruct> star31416: yeah I've used ZFS and been very happy with it in the past
<dStruct> star31416: I built a Supermicro 160TB array a few years back when 4TB was still the biggest drive you could get, and used ZFS for it
<geosmin> qualcomm QCA9565, can't see wifi networks, google isn't being much help
<geosmin> sudo apt-get update was no help either, fresh install on new computer
<geosmin> tried modprobe ath9k
<dStruct> geosmin: I've never even heard of that adapter, is it supported by linux?
<star31416> dStruct, I really like the caching capabilities of ZFS. Currently I'm running 32GB of ECC RAM and an additional SSD, both for caching. The performance combined with the reduced power consumption is incredible. For example, if I watch a 1080p movie with a duration of 90 minutes, then ZFS caches the whole movie within a couple to seconds and puts the magnetic data drives in standby mode for the remainder of the movie. :-)
<dStruct> star31416: yeah it really is the FS of the future, I'm a fan
<j41> Sounds neat :P
<dStruct> geosmin: what does lspci -nv give you for an ID on the device?
<[itchyjunk]> hey is there a way to update the flash plugin for firefox using apt-get from terminal?
<MonkeyDust> [itchyjunk]  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<[itchyjunk]> hmm i tried that but when i open flash stuff in firefox it still says outdated plugin :s
<baizon> [itchyjunk]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/646996/how-to-update-flash-version-numbers-dont-match
<tomreyn> [itchyjunk]: install package flashplugin-installer if you haven't
<linocisco> hi all, I heard we can create Software Defined Data Center using VMware. Is there any opensource like KVM to create software defined data center?
<Guest62252> Hello everyone! I am running Ubuntu's most recent version. I am running my audio through HDMI to my tv. But the sound is slowed and the pitch is dropped. I tried a search for it, but I didn't find any definite answers.
<Guest62252> It seems to be intermittent, but I don't know what causes it.
<dStruct> linocisco: have you seen OpenStack yet?
<baizon> Guest62252: which graphics card is it?
<Guest62252> Thanks for the response! It's a geforce 720M
<geosmin> so wifi is rfkill hardblocked, Fn toggle doesn't seem to work. could it be that i simply need to get my function keys working?
<dStruct> geosmin: funny story, I'm actually running that adapter on a box here lol, it uses an ath9k I had no idea
<EriC^^> geosmin: could be in the bios
<geosmin> EriC^^: works in windows FWIW
<baizon> Guest62252: are you using the latest nvidia proprietary drivers? or the open source drivers?
<EriC^^> geosmin: "xev" in a terminal will show you if the function key is working
<dStruct> geosmin: it should work for you, does it show up in lspci -nv?
<geosmin> dStruct: any issues? think it's probably Fn keys
<dStruct> geosmin: no issues at all, Dell desktop, booted right up and worked
<dStruct> geosmin: if it's a laptop, do what EriC^^ suggested and make sure the wifi button is working, maybe your wifi is toggled to disabled
<Guest62252> Baizon, I am using proprietary  drivers. Nvidia367.57
<baizon> Guest62252: try the new 375.26.
<w74ifa-backbox> hi
<geosmin> so how would i go about getting function keys to work? or is there another software method of unblockong a hardblock rfkill
<EriC^^> hu
<EriC^^> hi
<w74ifa-backbox> how are you
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> geosmin: did you try xev
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<geosmin> EriC^^: not yet, assuming its the ossue flr now, will try ASAP
<w74ifa-backbox> at hack
<dStruct> geosmin: well you could try toggling the button, you may or may not need to hold down the FN key if you have one
<Guest62252> isn't appearing on my additional drivers list so I downloaded it, but I don't remember how to install it from my downloads. When I try to launch the new driver it loads it in gedit.
<w74ifa-backbox> you hack
<HKLOWE> hi
<w74ifa-backbox> hi
<MonkeyDust> w74ifa-backbox  before you ask... backbox is not supported here
<baizon> Guest62252: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in.html
<OerHeks> baizon +1 use the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Guest62252> Thanks. I will be right back after I install the drivers.
<xangua> dStruct: OerHeks paste.ubuntu.com/23712646 sorry I was reading about while trying nomodeset also (didn't work)
<dStruct> xangua: when trying to wake it back up, can you ctrl+alt+F1, login, and do a pm-suspend
<blib1> what is the correct way of installing nvidia drivers on 16.04.1?
<dStruct> xangua: or actually pm-suspend to put it to sleep rather
<blib1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ?
<sarath> Hi, i have been running a do-release-update
<MonkeyDust> sarath  you mean do-release-upgrade, to upgrade to a newer release
<arm1e> Having installed separate home partition the machine boots into mainanence mode. Can login and run mount -a then ctrl+D and it works fine. Need to do this on every reboot. Any ideas how to fix?
<sarath> yea, i was doing it on a remote server over ssh and i got disconnected.
<sarath> MonkeyDust: is there a way to "rejoin" the upgrade process
<sarath> if i run again, I get a no new releases message
<MonkeyDust> sarath  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<sarath> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> sarath  wait, do you want to upgrade the remote server?
<sarath> yes. I am sshing into that server
<MonkeyDust> not sure if that is possible
<xangua> dStruct: I did and the weird thing is... It's working right now
<xangua> dStruct: but then again might work this time and won't work next boot
<dStruct> xangua: that is weird, what happens when you do a pm-suspend from tty1?
<sarath> MonkeyDust: i did, it downloaded all packages, did most upgrades, it was on a particular question, and before i oculd answer, ssh dropped
<chmod400> sarath, I have done it before with screen (if I lose ssh connection there is no problem in that case)
<xangua> dStruct: in a sec, restarting to see if it keeps working
<boriseto> Hello
<boriseto> Can somebody explain me why after a while my most used apps are changed to low priority in the system monitor?
<sarath> chmod400: http://pastebin.com/HgeydL3D
<antimist> boriseto: was "nice" used?
<tomreyn> sarath: try sudo screen -x
<xangua> dStruct: it's working right now but I think I forgot to start xscreensaver
<sarath> tomreyn:  "screen: command not found"
<tomreyn> hmm i was thinking do-release-upgrade runs from within a GNU screen or similar
<boriseto> antimist: "nice"?
<roberto_> hello
<tomreyn> sarath: do you have more than a single ssh process running?
<tomreyn> ps uaxw | grep ssh
<sarath> there is a
<sarath> root      1191  0.0  0.0  80504  2268 tty1     Ss   Dec16   0:00 /bin/login -- schandra  1728  0.0  0.1  27560  4312 tty1     S+   Dec16   0:00  \_ -bash
<prg318> Is there a way to set up networking on ubuntu so that all detected interfaces use dhcp to get an address?
<prg318> through /etc/network/interfaces (not asking about NetworkManager)
<dStruct> prg318: there are a few ways to do that, and I believe that should be the default method
<tomreyn> sarath: that's a login session on TTY1 (ctrl-alt-f1 or -f2 to switch there)
<prg318> is there some kind of dpkg reconfigure i can do? i set up static in the installer and then realized that I'll be needing dhcp on all
<dStruct> prg318: do you not want to use network-manager?
<prg318> no; i don't have it installed (ubuntu-server)
<prg318> afaik anyway
<sarath> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712843/ believe this is the process
<tomreyn> sarath: is do-release-upgrade still running then? run "sudo pstree" and look at the branch relevant to the release upgrader.
<tomreyn> sarath: ah so i was right about the separate ssh srill running and listening on port 1022
<tomreyn> sarath: so: ssh -p 1022 yourserversipadress
<blib1> currently I have to login for the ubuntu box to connect to the wireless network - how do I make that happen at boot time?
<dStruct> prg318: /etc/network/interfaces and putting auto eth0, and then iface eth0 inet dhcp should do it
<dStruct> prg318: assuming eth0 obviously
<tomreyn> blib1: edit wireless connections and tick the checkbox  to make it available system-wide / for all users.
<sarath> it works, but opens new shell.. I want to go back to the process 28062
<tomreyn> sarath: maybe you need to connect using a different user account. which user owns PID 28062?
<sarath> that is root
<sarath> no password for it
<prg318> dStruct: so yeah that will work for eth0 but i'm trying to get it to use dhcp for every single network interface - i have six
<tomreyn> hmm,i'm pretty sure do-release-upgrade prints a message on screen when it spawns this extra sshd, explaining how to recover from it. but i don't remember it.
<prg318> it's a really weird use case but i just want all physical network interfaces to use dhcp for addressing
<dStruct> prg318: you'll need entries for each interface then, eth0 eth1 etc
<prg318> okay - the strange thing is that i don't know if they are reliably enumerated the same way...  i have enp3s0, enp5s0, enp13s0, etc
<dStruct> prg318: nothing wrong with that, I actually prefer that in some situations, as I'd prefer to control static assigned addresses from the DHCP server if I do use static for something
<prg318> so they aren't sequential
<dStruct> prg318: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<tomreyn> sarath: look at the *second* asnwer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/8884/whats-the-risk-of-upgrading-over-ssh
<dStruct> prg318: see the part about ethernet logical names
<tomreyn> sarath: "If your ssh session gets disconnected, you can resume the installation. All you have to do is open a new ssh session, and run do-release-upgrade again. It will reconnect to your previous installation." - this is from 2014, however.
<tomreyn> ... but then you already tried sudo screen -x
<prg318> dStruct: problem with mapping mac addresses to interfaces is that i need an image that will work on multiple machines that will have different MACs.. which is why i was hoping i could wildcard * to use dhcp
<prg318> or eth* enp*
<dStruct> sarath: basically if you didn't use screen prior to being disconnected, there is no way to properly reconnect to your disconnected session, it can be done but you'll break some stuff and your upgrade wont be happy about it
<prg318> i could install network manager i guess? or reinstall with ubuntu-desktop or something
<dStruct> prg318: ahh well you didn't say anything about making a master image :D
<dStruct> prg318: if you're not on a desktop version there's no point
<dStruct> prg318: so what is it you're trying to do?
<prg318> i just want any detected network interfaces to attempt to use dhcp for ip addressing
<xangua> Well I just restarted and can't come back from suspend again
<jgcampbell300> ok so another xorg question ... do i really need to set ( Option "DPI") if the system can get the info from all of my monitors
<dStruct> xangua: try ctrl+alt+f1 and login and type pm-suspend, does it wake/sleep that way?
<dStruct> prg318: since you have random devices and you're making a image for multiple machines you may want to use network-manager or wicd
<xangua> dStruct: no after reboot
<prg318> okay thanks.. i think i'll just make an image based off of -desktop so networkmanager is preconfigured
<hdmi-guest> Hello, I'm the guest that just asked about HDMI audio problems. I tried to update the drivers, but failed. I had to nuke and reinstall nvidia through the official repos. I checked the Nouveau drivers and it didn't change anything either.
<prg318> thanks dStruct  !!! much appreciated for your help
<dStruct> prg318: before you do that, you may try installing network-manager, if I remember right it may set DHCP by default
<dStruct> prg318: sure thing, good luck :D
<prg318> yeah i may go that route
<prg318> thank you
<dStruct> xangua: hmm, and you have the latest current Ubuntu version?
<sintre> hdmi-guest is this a complete no sound issue?
<xangua> dStruct: 16.04
<hdmi-guest> sentre, no, it slows the audio and drops the pitch. Everyone sounds like creepy old men using voice changing software.
<hdmi-guest> sintre*
<tekisui> fogive me lord for i have sinned
<sintre> hmdi-guest i had a no sound issue with kubuntu , i had to manually change the config in audio
<dStruct> tekisui: stop watching googling men in petty coats then?
<sintre> if you can find those settings start to try different hdmi configs i had 7 different ones
<tekisui> i bought this laptop with windows 13
<tekisui> (:
<sintre> hmdi-guest > of the 7 only one even worked
<dStruct> tekisui: Winblows is not an Operating System it's a myth
<sintre> hdmi-guest>make sure you have the hmdi tv/monitor you want sound thru connected or the configs won't even apear
<tekisui> ahaaaaa
<tekisui> :)
<hdmi-guest> The unity sound settings don't have the same configs. I have Input, sound effects, input, and applications and balance.
<sintre> hdmi-guest
<sintre> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<sintre> some people have used this to change config profile might wanna give ti a shot
<sintre> once installed go to the tab the has hdmi profiles
<hdmi-guest> Sintre, I have the HDMI cable plugged in, but everything but the creepy man voice setting says unplugged.
<sintre> did you install that app
<hdmi-guest> Yes. the app has multiple profiles, but the rest of them are silent.
<prg318> in 16.10 desktop: does network manager start networking interfaces on boot? or on log in? (by default)
<sintre> so only profile that works still gives you keep man voice?
<hdmi-guest> yes.
<sintre> now this is a head scratcher
<sintre> i assume you cna elimate tv fault as you've used it with other devices correct
<hdmi-guest> Yes, the tv works fine. My windows plays audio through it perfectly last time I checked.
<sintre> well , only good thing is you are getting sound , so what the heck is going on is beyond me
<sintre> wish i could help you further
<sintre> :(
<hdmi-guest> Lol. Thanks for trying. it seems you got closer than I did to solving it.
<sintre> i'd keep googling , also check if there is a bio update and everything else in between
<rossellaup> buona sera
<rossellaup> !list
<ubottu> rossellaup: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sintre> just make sure you tryEVERY profile it has ,
<hdmi-guest> I did, but nothing. They all say unplugged.
<skjones> question - i like the feature in linuxmint of hovering mouse over menu bar and using wheel to cycle through open apps.  is there a similar setting in ubuntu for the same functionality of cycling through open apps with mouse wheel?
<sintre> so you get video though
<sintre> even if they say unplugged can you select them
<sintre> if so do it, see what happens
<hdmi-guest> I get video fine.  Two boots ago, the sound worked fine. I don't know what caused it though...
<sintre> instll/update of any sorts?
<xangua> skjones: you'll have to be more specific as what desktop are you referring?
<sintre> can you test  live usb/dvd
<sarath> tomreyn: i got it going.. killed dpkg and restarted.. following ->https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702295&s=8eb6da9295e2478654bed0277534eb67&p=12291714#post12291714
<hdmi-guest> I tried "apt update" but it said it was up to date. The rest of the profiles have no audio.
<soop> skjones: gnome/kdea/unity etc?
<skjones> soop: unity
<sintre> wel if it worked then stoped , test a live usb
<skjones> xangua: unity
<sintre> then you'll have a better place to start looking to trouble shoot if it works or doesn't
<xangua> skjones: you're still not being clear, is this "mint function" available in unity?
<arm1e> Having installed separate home partition the machine boots into mainanence mode. Can login and run mount -a then ctrl+D and it works fine. Need to do this on every reboot. Any ideas how to fix?
<hdmi-guest> Ok, I might try that. I have to go now. I will try to fix it later. Thanks again for all of your help.
<sintre> hmdi-guest good luck i know the pain  :)
<hdmi-guest> XD
<skjones> xangua: i would like to switch between open apps with the mouse wheel in unity
<sarath> BTW, any easy way to "downgrade" the ubuntu desktop installation to server installation?
<xangua> skjones: maybe you should go ask mint support, they should know better what you're referring to
<xangua> And tell you what tool does that
<javocado> so i confirmed the issue with rfkill hardblock wifi is that the Fn key to toggle WiFi isn't registered (confirmed by xev)
<javocado> EriC^^: ^
<javocado> dStruct: ^
<dStruct> javocado: that might do it
<javocado> so how do i get that particulat Fn key to work? :)
<javocado> getting lots of forum threads from 2012
<skjones> xangua: i'm sure it's a feature in cinnamon - i was just looking for something in ubuntu with the same mouse wheel switching function for open apps for unity
<dStruct> javocado: hard to say for sure, if you knew the keycode you could push it manually with a command maybe on boot up i.e. /etc/rc.local for example
<mirak> is there a way to remove all packages just installed from the previous apt-get install ?
<OerHeks> iirc FN + wifi is a hardwarekey, most BIOSes don't allow Fn behavior to be changed ( so do, in the bios)
<OerHeks> c/so do - if so
<EriC^^> javocado: look into setting acpi_osi= in grub
<xangua> skjones: not even in the crazy Compiz fusion days I saw anything like scroll in the menu bar to switch apps, do you refer maybe to a Windows list... Not the MENU bar?
<javocado> EriC^^: any negative consequences to that?
<skjones> xangua: ok, windows list - is there a way to mouse whell through windows list?
<skjones> xangua: *wheel
<xangua> skjones: is it the windows list or the menu bar finally?
<skjones> xangua: windows list
<xangua> skjones: in unity you could install a Windows list indicator, but I don't know if you can scroll that....A window list is usually something a more traditional desktop (Xfce, mate, KDE, lxde) uses
<arm1e> can anyone help RE: unable to ount filesystem on boot
<arm1e> *mount
<xangua> skjones: both unity and gnome shell use a "dock" in a vanilla install, not a Windows list
<gp> anyone happen to know how I can instruct cups to default my printer to use the -o fit-to-page option?
<jgcampbell300> think i have my xorg.conf right but seems desktop manager is not populating other 3 monitors ... would somone mind looking over my conf file for errors please http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713191/
<urmygoogle> Grub works on uefi?
<urmygoogle> Are there a any computer or tablet or phone without bios?
<j41> urmygoogle: No
<j41> urmygoogle: All computers have a BIOS in one way or another
<tonyt> uefi now
<backbox> hello
<rogo> hi. how can i solve this: https://snag.gy/D35IwW.jpg  ?    I try to install "stuntrally" game on 16.04 .
<j41> tonyt: It's still a bios in the sense of the word
<tonyt> ya
<j41> :P
<backbox> helloo listenn too mee
<urmygoogle> Phone also have bios?
<backbox> pleasee my msfvenom payload isnt working and communicating
<j41> urmygoogle: Yes
<ervedprakash> hi to everyone
<Rezz_> hello :D
<ervedprakash> can anyone tell me how to install oracle database on ubuntu
<urmygoogle> Grub works on uefi?
<j41> urmygoogle: The BIOS stage is normally when you see the device manufacturer's logo on a phone
<prg318> what's the equivilent of rc.local in ubuntu 16.10 if i don't have time to write unit files and just need to run a script on boot
<beef__> backbox - whats the error?
<j41> urmygoogle: Yes - See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<backbox> its not opening the session
<urmygoogle> Bios checks and verifies each hardware or peripherals initially?
<prg318> oh i guess i can enable the rc-local service
<j41> urmygoogle: Yes, it should do
<j41> urmygoogle: During the POST process
<prg318> actually that didn't work at all
<urmygoogle> If any one hardware is found faulty; will it stop further processingor booting process?
<j41> urmygoogle: It depends on the hardware and on the BIOS itself
<urmygoogle> Let's say mouse
<urmygoogle> Or hard drive
<urmygoogle> How it is dependant on bios?
<j41> urmygoogle: For example, if a keyboard isn't detected, some BIOSes will stop the boot process, some will continue
<skjones> xangua: thanks for the conversation and info
<urmygoogle> Is it possible to change bios?
<rogo> @urmygoogle: do you mean an upgrade? yes
<urmygoogle> Or configure
<psykotik1> can someone help with this dependency problem? libbamf3-0 : Depends: bamfdaemon (= 0.2.118-1.3)
<j41> urmygoogle: Not really. You can sometimes get replacement ones if you 'brick' yours, and you can upgrade them
<j41> urmygoogle: You can enter your BIOSes settings to configure the basic settings
<rogo> @psykotik1i have dependency problem too: hi. how can i solve this: https://snag.gy/D35IwW.jpg  ?    I try to install "stuntrally" game on 16.04 .
<urmygoogle> j41:  instead of keyboard I want mouse
<OerHeks> urmygoogle, check "halt on no errors"
<urmygoogle> Such kind of configuration
<j41> urmygoogle: A mouse isn't essential to a computer, so I doubt it will interupt the boot process
<GroundZero> need help
<rogo> i really got stuck : https://snag.gy/D35IwW.jpg
<urmygoogle> I am just putting a case
<j41> !question | GroundZero
<ubottu> GroundZero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GroundZero> i have 1 ssd and one hdd 1 TB.. i use ubuntu 16.10
<GroundZero> it seems like i have no permission to edit or create anything on my HDD Drive
<GroundZero> what could the issue be?
<jgcampbell300> GroundZero,  may try chown -r username:username /drive
<jgcampbell300> dir etc
<jgcampbell300> takeing ownership of the mounted space
<jgcampbell300> could be bad if another account is needing access to that space ... in that case you may just add your self to the group that owns it
<rogo> would program "gparted" runned with "sudo" help GroundZero?
<xangua> rogo: no!
<jgcampbell300> rogo, sounds like the partition is intact but permissions are set to root or something like that
<rogo> @campbell300 ok then. I still have no answer on: https://snag.gy/D35IwW.jpg
<GroundZero> this is what i get when ls -la my dir
<GroundZero> https://i.gyazo.com/cb094f0656c07ecc8551ee0ab6e2b61a.png
<jgcampbell300> GroundZero, could go to the mount point and do ls -la to see who has permissions on that
<DArqueBishop> !patience | rogo
<ubottu> rogo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rogo> @campbell300 I dunno how to install those packages.
<rogo> @ubottu: I already searches  much...
<GroundZero> jgcampbell300: https://i.gyazo.com/cb094f0656c07ecc8551ee0ab6e2b61a.png
<GroundZero> any ideas?
<jgcampbell300> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713191/ could someone doubble check that xorg.conf file for errorrs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Rezz_> anybody there? :D
<jgcampbell300> Rezz_, no lol
<[itchyjunk]> got a stupid question, i used wine to install something. it installed it in some "z:" drive but idk where it is :s
<Rezz_> its virtual drive i think !?
<EriC^^> [itchyjunk]: try ~/.wine
<[itchyjunk]> well its a setup.exe that i am opening with wine
<[itchyjunk]> ahh let me try thanks
<[itchyjunk]> wow its a maze in there
<gp> itchyjunk: try creating a file iwth a unique name and search the filesystem for it
<gp> brute force approach =)
<[itchyjunk]> alright, i'll try that
<gp> something like updatedb && locate "myrandomfilenamehere"
<[itchyjunk]> ahh found the file , i get black screen =)
<urmygoogle> Is it possible to install grub on pen drive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> urmygoogle, yeah, but why would you want to do that?
<mpo42vr> Aloha!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mpo42vr, aloha
<mpo42vr> Guys, I'd like to hear your recommendations. I'm looking for a GUI based software to browse large code bases, in particular the linux kernel source
<mpo42vr> There is cscope, and there was kscope. Is there anything else still around?
<MuffinMedic> So when I do "ping -c 5 muffinmedic" on my VPS, it seems to be automatically adding the ".net" at the end and giving valid ping replies.
<MuffinMedic> (it works for other strings without tld's)
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: are you trying to ping your own machine?
<MuffinMedic> no. the machine has a different hostname
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: if "muffinmedic" isn't in the local /etc/hosts file it's going to ask a dns server to resolve the name
<jgcampbell300> hmm i thought compiz was ubuntus go to windows manager but im running lightdm ... have i jacked something up or what
<MuffinMedic> Yea, but why is the TLD being appended?
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: probably because it's going out and finding it
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: what are you trying to do?
<MuffinMedic> trying to figure out why this is happening. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713426/
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: is your default domain .net ?
<MuffinMedic> Where would I find the default domain setting/
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: /etc/resolv.conf
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: the search entry
<MuffinMedic> hm dStruct , nothing in there except 3 name serves - all google's
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: does your /etc/hosts have anything exotic in it?
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: well you could try switching your dns to say opendns and test if it remains the same
<MuffinMedic> hm nothing in /etc/hosts
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: you could also maybe set /etc/resolv.conf to search .local for example and see if that changes the behavior
<MuffinMedic> hm
<jgcampbell300> so anyone know of a good tileing window manager for ubuntu 16.04
<MuffinMedic> i'll give that a shot dStruct , thanks
<dStruct> MuffinMedic: :D
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, hey you said you run multi monitors ... do you rember what window manager your using ?
<MuffinMedic> oh i need to bring the interface up and down for resolve.conf to reload it seems - that would kill all my connections
<loquitoslack> http://i.imgur.com/sDl2VKk.png
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: the default, what is it Gnome?
<jgcampbell300> well good qustion ... i thought it was unity but this one is running lightdm
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, think im just confusing my self
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: Compiz
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  is there a vertical bar on the left?
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust, yes it was on the left
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  is, or was?
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, trying to get all my monitors right still lol
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust, was i moved it
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: sounds like you're running the same thing as me, check out the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, hmm does compiz use lightdm
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: no idea
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: wmctrl -m what are you on?
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, installing it now
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  havent followed, what are you struggling with?
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust, im fighting my multi monitors ... so far i have xorg.conf setup ... one monitor has desk top .. other three i see mouse with X when i move mouse there but no desktop there on other 3 monitors
<jgcampbell300> odd ... wmctrl -m says Compiz .. class na pid na .. windows managers showing the desktop mode off
<jgcampbell300> and no compiz manager
<jgcampbell300> so i am thinking there should be a window manager running for each screen 0 1 2 3 ... but only 1 running
<Agro> how should I go about getting a bare metal ubuntu install? just with unity preferably, but its ok if it doesn't have that either. i don't want all of the extra programs like thunderbird and firefox and whatnot
<Agro> ubuntu server maybe?
<j41> Agro: Probably. You could then install Unity ontop of that.
<Agro> alright awesome, thanks
<j41> Agro: I'm not aware of a way to do a minimal install like that, although there might be one.
<Agro> well it didnt have to be perfect, just didnt want most of the desktop stuff
<jgcampbell300> Agro, I wonder if you could start with a Debain net install
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: the Window Manager is a singular program, you can't run more then one
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: try top right -> System Settings -> Display
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, oddly enough Displays only shows 1 monitor but nvidia settings sees them all
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: then your displays aren't setup right, if you have multiple displays connected to a standard video card chances are you don't have to do anything usually
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, hmm guess ill backup what i have and try to reinstall xorg and nvidia settings
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: well I don't know if you need to do all that, did you save the original xorg.conf?
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, i bleave so ... but it dosnt work right
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: what does it do?
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, puts monitors all over the place
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: you can arrange them in System Settings -> Displays
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, i have never goten Displays to see more than 2 monitors ... maybe there is something to that
<jarvis> who's on subsystem?
<wiggmpk> How do I set gnome-music as the default application to open for my music, specifically .mp3. I don't see it listed in the "Select Application" box or preferences > details > default applications. I'm using Gnome Ubuntu 16.04
<jgcampbell300> jarvis, Whats on Bus?
<jgcampbell300> `brb
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: you said you have an nvidia card? did you install the drivers for it?  if so check out the nVidia X Server Settings app
<jgcampbell300> ok well using nvidia settings i moved everything around and now have desktop on two monitors and two on top are off
<cfoch> hi
<jgcampbell300> disabled again
<cfoch> how do I install XV in ubuntu?
<cfoch> XV for development (dev/devel)
<jgcampbell300> so i guess ill compare the two xorgs
<GroundZero> little question to everyone reading this...are you on a 1:notebook or a 2:desktop pc?????????
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: you said you have an nvidia card? did you install the drivers for it?  if so check out the nVidia X Server Settings app
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, yes have latest drivers
<dStruct> GroundZero: D) all of the above
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: does it show all video adapters and displays?
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, there settings app is nuts ... some times it works a little then it jacks something up
<GroundZero> i used ubuntu on a dekstop pc that i assembled on my own..and it worked perfectly..including games like planetside2 and lol
<GroundZero> but then i bought an dell inspiron 7559 for 1300$ and suddenly all hell broke lose
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, aye ... all 4 monitors and 2 cards with all the correct info
<dStruct> GroundZero: some laptops are NOT *nix friendly at all
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: good, then it should just be a matter of proper configuration
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: you should be able to do everything from the nVidia Settings app
<GroundZero> yeah..and the new graphic card that i liked so much was suddely a burden for me..because the kernel was too old for it
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, ya .. I had it all runing with mint ... all same hardware i been using for a year
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, its just one little thing every time i reinstall
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: I would think out of all the *nix's Ubuntu would be the most compatible and have the most support in terms of hardware
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, its got to be something im over looking ... i dont see others haveing this nightmare
<jgcampbell300> goan reload brb
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: random side fact, at this very moment I have running Ubuntu, Debian, System V Linux, and MPX-32 Unix, not including my iPhone lol
<dStruct> and he left lol
<j41> Is Ubuntu for mobiles still a thing?
<j41> or phones*
<dStruct> j41: their phone looked pretty cool, but I've never used it
<genii> j41: Yes, it continues on as Ubuntu Touch
<j41> Thanks genii, dStruct. Can you still install it on some Android phones?
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, ok so i enabled the two monitors it turned off last time ... now there on but like the conf i had earlier they have the mouse with X when i mouse over them like before ... os the desktop is not there
<dStruct> kinda hard to compete with a jailbroken 256gb iphone 7 with battery life literally for days
<j41> Hehe :P
<rho-mu_31> hi there, how to use "setxkbmap -option caps:swapescape" on autostart in unity? gnome session properties seems not to work
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: you missed my random fact for today, I said I happen to be running at the moment Ubuntu, Debian, System V Linux, and MPX-32 Unix, not including my iPhone lol
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, lol
<nils_> j41, last I heard it's sort of in limbo, just read about it today actually
<jgcampbell300> so im gona try to enable base mosaic and see if that does it brb
<nils_> j41, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg23105.html
<j41> nils_: Thank you
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: sounds like something is completely borked in one of the configs somewhere, hard to be sure, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have anything good in it?
<nils_> j41, and I believe the hardware is also unavailable.
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, will check right quick
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, 6588.155] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: not a big deal, just a warning look for (EE)
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, hmm found some
<jgcampbell300>  6589.100] (EE) BUG: triggered 'if (axnum >= dev->valuator->numAxes)
<jgcampbell300> hmm maybe reinstalling xorg might not be a bad idea theres about 13 errors in /usr/lib/xorg
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: well if you can restore the original config that's what I would do, but I have no idea what other changes you might have made, you could try it
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, dont think its the config ... i just erased it a few min ago and had nvidia make a new one
<nils_> sorta feels like a blast from the past, messing around with the Xorg config
<rocketsnail> Why does my internet hotspot crash when I connect my Windows 10 Pro pc to it but not when I connect my iPhone to it? (created new wifi connection, chose my network card, set new ssid, set WPA personal password, ipv4 is shared and required, ipv6 is ignored, I set up the hotspot by clicking "connect to hidden network" and clicking the connection I created)
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, brb ... think i found a lil issue
<rocketsnail> I am sharing my ethernet connection through wifi
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1502796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1502796 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Error in x.log: (EE) BUG: triggered 'if (axnum >= dev->valuator->numAxes)' in ../../Xi/exevents.c:2087 in InitValuatorAxisStruct()" [Undecided,Expired]
<dStruct> rocketsnail: because Apple > Micro$oft?
<rocketsnail> dStruct: My Windows 10 Pro is running on a MacBook Pro 2015 ;)
<dStruct> rocketsnail: I'm sorry :D
<rocketsnail> Agreed though :)
<dStruct> rocketsnail: get yourself a copy of VMware Fusion and just run Winblows inside Mac OS X
<yva> Hi, I'm trying to install a dualboot on an xps13. Some tutorials recommend to switch from RAID to AHCI. Is this necessary?
<nils_> yva, yes
<dStruct> yva: I can't imagine why you'd be running it in RAID mode on a laptop, unless you actually have a RAID, AHCI is required I believe
<Jeaton> any good applications for burning avi to dvd format?
<nils_> yva, RAID is not really RAID mode, it just means it's loading a different driver than the Microsoft AHCI driver when booting windows which I believe is currently unsupported by linux
<rocketsnail> dStruct: I am on winter break and want to play games on my windows 10 partition but USB to ethernet adapter won't work. It works in OS X just fine. so, I want to plug the ethernet into my ThinkPad x220 running ubuntu and make a wifi hotspot so I can connect to it with my Winblows macbook
<yva> Ok, thanks!
<nils_> yva, however, if the live CD detects the disk then you don't need to.
<yva> Also, any idea how I can get a /data partition encrypted?
<rocketsnail> my wifi network crashes when I connect windows 10 to it and I have to restart NetworkManager
<dStruct> rocketsnail: not sure why it's doing that, but you should be able to share your connection, have you tried setting up Ubuntu as an Wifi Access Point maybe?
<rocketsnail> No how could I do that?
<rocketsnail> or would you recommend Bluetooth? I was getting DNS issues when I tried to set up a bluetooth PAN
<dStruct> rocketsnail: it's been too long since I did it, but google should point you in the right direction
<dStruct> rocketsnail: bluetooth is essentially a serial connection, it would be slow
<rocketsnail> ah :/ fair enough, I'll check out setting up Ubuntu as a wifi access point!
<nils_> rocketsnail, what version of Ubuntu are you running? You are using the "Use as hotspot" feature in Network Manager, right?
<rocketsnail> god this is a better article than anything I've found so far: https://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot
<rocketsnail> nils: unfortunately I am running Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<dStruct> rocketsnail: keep in mind if you're using Ubuntu's wifi adapter for internet access, it can't do both, it can be a wifi client, or an access point, not both
<cip> sad
<nils_> dStruct, I believe the situation is rocketsnail has an ethernet connection and wants to share that via Wifi
<rocketsnail> dStruct I am using ethernet to supply the internet connection
<nils_> dStruct, like the mobile hotspot feature on android/iphone et al
<nils_> rocketsnail, sudo systemctl status NetworkManager.service
<rocketsnail> nils_: it seems like vanilla Ubuntu would be the easiest way to set up the Hotspot as Ubuntu MATE doesn't have that option. Could I install ubuntu settings manager in Ubuntu Mate? Or would I be able to use plain ubuntu in a VirtualBox VM and create a wifi hotspot from inside the vpn?
<rocketsnail> nils_: will do
<nils_> rocketsnail, or maybe I misunderstood the situation. You have your Ubuntu system connected to the internet via Ethernet, and it's also connected to a wireless lan provided by another AP?
<ralex> so i ended up installing hardinfo on this new laptop and looked under sensors and its not showing anything under the fans.
<ralex> this is in reference to lenovo y700 on ubuntu 16.10
<rocketsnail> nils_: no I wish to create a wifi hotspot using the internet I'm getting from my ethernet connection. I set up the wifi hotspot and am able to connect with iPhone just fine, but when I connect to the wifi hotspot from windows 10 the wifi hotspot crashes. This occurs whether my iPhone is connected or not
<rocketsnail> nils_: after I crash the hotspot by connecting with windows 10, NetworkManager.service is still reporting as "active (running)"
<rocketsnail> but my wifi card is reporting as "device not ready" until i restart network manager
<jgcampbell300> dStruct, hey thanks for the help but i gota get up and do soemthing my back is killing me
<dStruct> rocketsnail: anything in the logs?
<dStruct> jgcampbell300: anytime :D
<nils_> rocketsnail, bit of a long shot, can you see if there is anything suspicious in the kernel log (dmesg output should be enough)
<ulrich> hello
<rocketsnail> nils_: sorry I was having connection issues so I saw your message at irclogs.ubuntu.com, so what I should do is try to crash the hotspot by connecting to it with win10 and immediately type dmesg in console to review the output?
<dStruct> rocketsnail: you can open the log files in /var/log
<dStruct> rocketsnail: more /var/log/dmesg for example
<rocketsnail> dStruct: ah understood thank you
<dStruct> rocketsnail: I prefer tail -f /var/log/dmesg usually
<nils_> rocketsnail, does the ubuntu box crash completely?
<rocketsnail> nils_: no only the wifi adapter crashes. It says "device not ready". I am able to revive it with "sudo service network-manager restart"
<nils_> dStruct, dmesg is a binary that just dumps out the kernel log buffer.
<dStruct> nils_: yes, but it can't tail -f it :D
<rocketsnail> dStruct: I wasn't able to get any output using the tail command (nothing has been logged yet)
<nils_> dStruct, well, as long as dmesg is loaded into the page cache you can still get the kernel buffer even if the file system died.
<dStruct> nils_: nice
<rocketsnail> nils_ dStruct: Using "dmesg" in console gives me a lot of information but I am not sure what I'm looking for. I see some tags like iwlwifi and IPv6
<exalt> how well does the 1080 work on linux?
<j41> exalt: GTX 1080?
<exalt> yea
<j41> exalt: I've got a 1060 and it works fine
<rocketsnail> I see a segfault in red
<j41> exalt: I assume the 1080 will work fine too
<exalt> j41: nicw
<nils_> rocketsnail, that segfault is the likely cause of the problem
<nils_> rocketsnail, good news, it's nothing you did, bad news, it's likely nothing that's easy to fix
<rocketsnail> nils_: I understand now, yes it is absolutely the issue
<rocketsnail> nils_ Here is the line that contains the segfault https://paste.ubuntu.com/23713788/
<rocketsnail> I am not getting much information from that :)
<nils_> rocketsnail, yeah that pretty much just tells you that wpa_supplicant died, which is the program that provides WPA authentication
<nils_> rocketsnail, disabling and enabling wifi just restarts wpa_supplicant
<george_> guys anybody knows about ff acceleration with old nvidia ion chipsets
<rangemonger> if i do restart or shutdown -h now commands and nothing at all happens, what would be a way around this?
<nils_> rocketsnail, I would think that Microsoft did the usual job of implementing authentication, using some weird password schemes half wrong and that's enough to crash it
<rangemonger> *reboot
<dStruct> rangemonger: are you doing so as a super user?
<rangemonger> indeed i am dStruct
<dStruct> rangemonger: well that'd odd then, no idea
<rangemonger> doing those commands just does a carriage return
<Bucky> Hi, could someone help me?  dpkg throws this error when I try to apt-get upgrade: /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomcat7.config: 48: /etc/default/tomcat7: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<rangemonger> but i can still do other commands like dir or what have you
<nils_> rangemonger, can you switch between terminals?
<nils_> Bucky, there is a problem in the config file /etc/default/tomcat7
<rangemonger> nils_: im remoted in via ssh
<nils_> rangemonger, I see
<nils_> rangemonger, there may be some process holding up the shutdown procedure
<rangemonger> whats the command to see the processes again?
<nils_> rangemonger, any network filesystems mounted perhaps? Or something like corosync, zookeper etc.?
<nils_> rangemonger, ps ax shows you all the processes
<rangemonger> nils_: i was messing around with lcx when things started getting all laggy, does that count?
<rangemonger> *lxc
<nils_> rangemonger, that makes the whole process thing a bit more problematic
<Bucky> nils_, I don't see an issue here though, does the 48 not mean the line number?
<nils_> Bucky, yes
<rangemonger> hmm
<Bucky> nils_, well I spent a few hours looking at it last night and couldn't see anything wrong, here it is if you want to give it a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713829/
<nils_> rangemonger, if you really wanna reboot
<rangemonger> i do
<nils_> rangemonger, there is /proc/sysrq-trigger
<rangemonger> as long as it wont threaten any mounted ntfs partitions to do so
<rangemonger> they werent under use
<nils_> rangemonger, ntfs? Is this some sort of satanic ritual?
<jim_> Hi
<jim_> what the hell do I do now?
<nils_> rangemonger, so what you do is (as root) echo s > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<rangemonger> nils_: i have 2 ntfs ddrives automounting at boot
<nils_> rangemonger, using ntfs-3g via fuse?
<jim_> Ok which room should i head to for the new bee's
<nils_> rangemonger, it may be that it can't umount the ntfs filesystems and is therefore hanging
<rangemonger> i beleive so, whatever the default ntfs setup is when you install u
<nils_> maybe even due to the fuse process crashing or something
<rangemonger> unlikely but ill try to unmount em
<nils_> which gets me back to: echo s > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<nils_> which will cause an Emergency Sync
<nils_> means all dirty blocks will get written to the disk
<nils_> and then you can use the following which will immediately reset the system cho b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<nils_> the same effect is achieved by pressing CTRL+ALT+SysRq+b on the physical machine (same as pressing the reset button)
<rangemonger> accessing the physical machines not an option for another 6h or so
<dStruct> nils_: fwiw even the early *nix's had that option but it was usually a binary in /bin called sync to do an emergency sync
<nils_> dStruct, yes, that still exists
<dStruct> nils_: I know because I'm running SysV R3 :D
<nils_> dStruct, that sysrq thing is assuming you may not be able to use the shell anymore in any capacity
<nils_> dStruct, that must be the old days when the rubber boots where still made of wood ;)
<dStruct> nils_: yeah that's a hailmary we're going off the cliff
<dStruct> nils_: the original filesystem we still use was installed in 1973
<nils_> dStruct, hah yeah, but I think that sysrq thing made it to the linux kernel some time after 2000
<nils_> dStruct, which would bring me to the story behind ctrl+alt+del but I'm already too far off topic
<rangemonger> why would unmount be "umount" thats just asking for problems :P
<rangemonger> i didnt notice the command lacks an n for a while
<kk4ewt> rangemonger, because unix admins were lazy
<dStruct> nils_: haha
<zotac> :)
<nils_> rangemonger, that's one of the regrets of the creator of unix
<nils_> rangemonger, he said if he would do it again he would call it create() instead of creat()
<kk4ewt> rangemonger,  same reason ls is only 2 when its stands for list
<nils_> part of the reason is that it was more to type
<rocketsnail> how often are the logs updated? irclogs.ubuntu.com
<rangemonger> wow, thanks that guy
<nils_> back in the day before powered keyboards you had to press really hard so every saved keystroke counts
<nils_> think old timey typewriter but you need to finger to push down certain keys
<nils_> also think this was before tab completion
<welshlad> has anyone had issues with intel gfx cards after upgraing from 16.04 to 16.10
<Ben64> nope, nobody
<welshlad> <ben64> thanks
<nils_> welshlad, are you doing a survey or is there something wrong with your Intel graphics?
<rangemonger> ok, its not the ntfs drives, theyre unmounted
<welshlad> <nils> no this is the 2nd time iv upgraded and unable to loginto the gui , with any kernel over 4.6
<nils_> rangemonger, any NFS mounts?
<welshlad> even after compiling my own kernel
<nils_> welshlad, what kind of Intel chip do you have?
<nils_> welshlad, I'm assuming the switch from the kernel boot screen to Xorg doesn't work?
<rangemonger> nope nils
<rangemonger> it wont let me sysrq-trigger
<rangemonger> and im root
<nils_> rangemonger, error message?
<rangemonger> just Premission denied
<nils_> rangemonger, are you root? Or are you perhaps in an lxc container?
<rangemonger> im root for sure, yes
<rangemonger> root@mynamehere
<rangemonger> or rather, mycompnamehere, i should say
<welshlad> i can choose the from the grub menu an 4,6 kernel works , 4,8 , 4.9 fails . set run level to one and i boot into terminal fine. so the kernelruns fine
<nils_> welshlad, kaby lake?
<welshlad> delete X11 config / and recreate . Xsession delete makes no diffrence . yes
<Bucky> Hi, could someone help me?  dpkg throws this error when I try to apt-get upgrade: /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomcat7.config: 48: /etc/default/tomcat7: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string, here are the contents of /etc/default/tomcat7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713829/
<welshlad> latst intel i7
<nils_> welshlad, there are so many i7 you have to be more specific
<yva> On encryption, I'm not sure what the difference is between the "encrypt my home folder" and the default encryption when installing (but that doesn't work in dual boot)?
<welshlad> not at the machine right now
<tomreyn> Bucky: this line looks wrong: JAVA_OPTS="JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.security.egd=file:/dev/./urandom -Djava.awt.headless=true -Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -$
<nils_> Bucky, your Java Opts
<nils_> Bucky, line 21
<rangemonger> ok, think i got it
<Bucky> OMG thank you so much, i must have overlooked it because the text editor was too narrow >.<
<Bucky> do I just append a quotation mark?
<nils_> Bucky, JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.security.egd=file:/dev/./urandom -Djava.awt.headless=true -Xmx512m -$"
<nils_> Bucky, wrong, try this: JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.security.egd=file:/dev/urandom -Djava.awt.headless=true -Xmx512m"
<rangemonger> sweet, thanks for the help nils_
<Bucky> OK, I have no idea how this happened so it must've been a programmer's typo or something..
<nils_> rangemonger, share with the class, what was it?
<nils_> Bucky, it looks like someone using vim without knowing vim ;)
<tomreyn> nils: what about Bucky's "-XX:MaxPermSize=256m -$" ? you removed those.
<nils_> tomreyn, MaxPermSize is unsupported by Java 8
<rangemonger> im not entirely sure what caused it but i sysreq'd it fine, i wasnt using the echo part of the command at first, so my bad there
<nils_> tomreyn, -$ is gibberish
<Bucky> must be the buddy I let use the server then, I'm not sure what he's trying to do with it
<tomreyn> thanks
<rangemonger> now that its restarted, i can restore my backup via timeshift
<rangemonger> i think it was something with lxc
<rangemonger> when i was installing it, the console output was odd and it was getting really slow
<nils_> rangemonger, are you using libvirt with lxc?
<rangemonger> it did complete ok though
<rangemonger> yes nils_, i am
<rangemonger> or i was, rather
<nils_> rangemonger, but it's a systemd based ubuntu?
<rangemonger> yes, unfortunately
<rangemonger> *unfortunately
<nils_> yeah libvirt is usually blocking shutdown until all the vms are shut down
<nils_> systemd usually has timeouts for that
<jcjordyn120> does anyone know how to quiet these messages? http://pastebin.com/NZ4WUpZN
<rangemonger> shouldnt that atleast result in a verbose message when i try to shutdown?
<nils_> rangemonger, thing is, when it tries to shut down a container/VM and that one hangs you won't find the output where you'd expect it
<nils_> rangemonger, if at all
<rangemonger> ah, right
<rangemonger> that kind of makes sense
<nils_> jcjordyn120, I think your disk may be broken.
<jcjordyn120> nils_, the disk and controller are working fine.
<jcjordyn120> no SMART errors, no IO errors, nothing. just these
<Bucky> dpkg is working now, thanks a lot guys! =)
<nils_> jcjordyn120, I could tell you how to quiet them all
<jcjordyn120> nils_, how?
<nils_> Bucky, alright, just check that tomcat comes up again
<nils_> jcjordyn120, dmesg -n alert
<jcjordyn120> nils_, does "dmesg -n alert" stop them from being printed from journalctl and dmesg?
<nils_> jcjordyn120, only on the console
<jcjordyn120> nils_, ah
<nils_> jcjordyn120, although I'm not 100% sure since rsyslogd might be having a different idea
<nils_> jcjordyn120, but it would usually just spit out messages to the primary console
<jcjordyn120> nils_, I don't have rsyslog enabled.
<rocketsnail> nils_ I was finally able to set up a hotspot with create_ap :) https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<nils_> jcjordyn120, then no harm no foul. It will still go to the kernel log buffer, not to the active console though.
<nils_> jcjordyn120, and the kernel has a nice rate limiting function if it gets too much
<jcjordyn120> nils_, I know I tried running systemd in debug mode xD
<nils_> jcjordyn120, I gotta say, I learned to like systemd this year
<jcjordyn120> nils_, same here, allows me to admin my server way easier. :)
<nils_> jcjordyn120, it used to be that I blamed systemd, now I blame bad unit files
<jcjordyn120> nils_, same here
<jcjordyn120> can't wait when ubuntu will go 100% systemd unit files, and not LSB wrappers.
<jcjordyn120> :)
<Ankay> hi
<BaleW0lf> Hey Ankay
<Ankay> hw re u?
<BaleW0lf> All Good - HBU?
<Ankay> im bored
<IamKrilcov> ya?
<BaleW0lf> Create something
<Ankay> im do it
<rocketsnail> Create what
<Ankay> im creating a terminal game
<BaleW0lf> nice
<rocketsnail> like what? Ankay
<Ankay> dungeons and dragons
<rocketsnail> wow nice
<nouckey> Hi Guys & Girls ! I know there are terrible things happening to the world right now but I'm drowning here, it's been 12 hours and I don't know what to do anymore I feel I'm making it worse. SO very quick summary: I'm super newbie and my session (or guest) won't start. I tried several solutions that probably complicated stuff, I used Ubuntu 14.04 and migrated to ubuntu 16 while trying to repair things. Super dumb I know, but > d
<nouckey> espair. Can someone help ?
<nouckey> bonus : i'm writing from a very shitty computer so it might crash any second and I'm french so might not understand every command ! yay !
<anxitey> hello
<nouckey> hi i need help and everyone is leaving :(
<anxitey> i dont think anyone here is to help.
<rocketsnail> nouckey: walk us through what you see after you turn your computer on to the point where you are stuck
<nouckey> isn't it the room for that ?
<yva> Nobody knows how to encrypting a /home at install (dualboot)?
<nouckey> ok thanks
<rocketsnail> yva: I believe you can select that option during Ubuntu installation, yes
<nouckey> i'll need to precise a little bit things before : it worked ok (not great but ok) and then last night i updated some stuff then didn't reboot right away. Then it warned me I didn't have much free space but I didn't do anything about it either. Later on my computer froze, as it regularly does (the hardware is pretty shitty)
<nouckey> and when I turned it back on it showed me a session screen, that I don't usually have
<yva> rocketsnail, yes I'm following http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/28/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-encrypted-mbr-partitions/ but the option to first select encrypt then mountpoint doesn't seem to work on 16.04
<nouckey> usually I have my desktop
<nouckey> and wether I go to my session (correct password) or the guest session, it goes back to the login screen after a couple of seconds
<nouckey> that was my initial problem
<nouckey> now it's pretty much the same thing except my graphics are fucked and I upgraded to ubuntu 16
<sintre> guess you can decide which is faster to backup what you can off of your system and reinstall
<sintre> or spend your time finding some help for a ver odd problem
<yva> It seems that you can't select anything else than crypto
<nouckey> oook fair enough, how can I backup from where I'm at ?
<sintre> where are you?
<sintre> ok had to ask , if you don't have an media storage handy than of course thats not first option
<gp> is there anyway to install the microsoft fonts and accept the eula in a headless environment (i.e. building a docker image)
<nouckey> mh, I don't have a big enough external storage + I don't know how to back up important stuff from the terminal
<nouckey> so it's not ideal
<tomreyn> gp: i think the EULA prompt is a debconf question so you could preseed it.
<sintre> nouckey  > hmm i see your kunundrum
<gp> tomreyn: ty... looking into that
<sintre> well i'd sit tight maybe somebody can help you out of this, maybe , but in mean time i'd use a live cd or usb and try to start getting all import stuff off incase you can't find a solution
<nouckey> ok thanks !
<tomreyn> gp: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106552/apt-get-install-without-debconf-prompt#answers
<tomreyn> like this
<nouckey> at this point just talking about it to someone else is helping cause i'm going a bit crazy
<gp> tomreyn: think that got me going. thanks again
<tomreyn> gp: "preseeding" is the wrong term in this context, "pre-configure" would be better
<Pelo1968> hi folks, I'm trying to get an app to launch on start but I can'T manage it,  the command line I use works in the terminal but if I try in the session dialog is does nothing, I can't even run it in a launcher or in alt-f2
<gp> for some reason cups is printing my pdf documents with the font upside down. but another desktop isnt. hoping it is because one desktop has the appropriate fonts and the docker image doesnt
<sintre> nouckey > been there honest a pc dying on you either by os or hardware  hits home
<gp> has anyone run into that before btw?
<gp> cups printing pdf text out of place and upside down even though the pdf renders appropriately on screen
<sintre> nouckey  but best bet is to try and recover anything you can , reinstalling afterwards will probally only take an hour,
<Pelo1968> gp what prog are you using and have you tried another ?
<kk4ewt> gp,  yes it turned out i had to upgrade the firmware in the printer
<gp> pelo1968: I'm working on printing directly via ipptool
<Pelo1968> gp ok , that,s above my pay grade
 * Pelo1968 slowly sinks into dispair
<flapz> hi
<tomreyn> aloha
<flapz> The header versions in my kernel under apt-cache search exceed what uname -r tells me.
<flapz> I mean... the kernel header versions in my under apt-cache search exceed what uname -r tells me.
<flapz> how do I update the kernel so they match?
<Pelo1968> flapz, what do you mean exceed ? the version number is higher ?
<flapz> yes.
<nils_> flapz, did you perhaps install a kernel from another suite? What version are you running? Are you running a stock kernel?
<Pelo1968> flapz, apt cache only tells you the available packages not those installed, you need to install it then it will get used ,
<nils_> flapz, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<flapz> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-4.6.0-kali1-amd64
<ikonia> kali....
<ikonia> doesn't that just say it all
<ikonia> flapz: why are you in #ubuntu asking about Kali ?
<flapz> I thought they would have similar apt commands to upgrade
<nils_> ikonia, that's not a kernel I recognize
<ikonia> this channel is for UBUNTU
<ikonia> and you know this as you're also in the kali channel asking the same thing
<flapz> no one is alive over there.
<ikonia> so you don't come to this channel and expect it to support kali
<ikonia> you chose to use kali linux - that includes their support resources
<kk4ewt> busted
<gp> tomreyn: btw... that worked for me. thanks again
 * Pelo1968 remembers this channel with over 3k members most of them willing to help
<aruns> Hi.
<user1> hey!
<user1> whats up?
<user1> what shit yous talk about on here?
<aruns> I am using the Fish shell on Ubuntu 16.04. If I want to use the home directory of the current user as one of the paths held by my PATH variable, am I OK to use the tilde symbol, or should I use the $HOME environment variable?
<aruns> I have a ~/bin directory that I am using for symlinks to npm modules.
<aruns> Such as cordova.
<aruns> So wondering if ~ is OK to use in $PATH or if I should use $HOME instead?
<user1> tilde ok bro
<Pelo1968> brb
<samir> hi
<samir> hi dax
#ubuntu 2016-12-31
<nouckey> i'm trying to narrowing the problem down, or at least treat one at a time : startx doesn't work, and I don't know what Xorg is but it doesn't look very happy with me rn
<nouckey> I googled "waiting for xserver to shut down error setting MTRR" but it probably wasn't helpful since here we are again
<Apachez> happy new year! http://i.imgur.com/VCVMaTx.jpg
<ChunkzZ> Not new year here yet Apachez
<nouckey> ok that's an easy one : which version of ubuntu should i download if i've got cheap hardware ? where can i find it ? (i can only find ubuntu 16 on ubuntu.com and it doesn't seem the best idea)
<kk4ewt> define cheap hardware
<ChunkzZ> nouckey: lubuntu
<nedstark> or xubuntu or ubuntu mate
<ChunkzZ> Or wattos based on Ubuntu
<ChunkzZ> There's loads
<Exterminador> hello guys. i have a small problem. i dont have enough space on my vps to make a backup. can i do it remotely via command line? i'm using Xubuntu 16.04
<nedstark> Exterminador, this explains some ways http://askubuntu.com/questions/166142/how-would-you-go-about-backing-up-a-remote-ubuntu-vps-via-ssh
<nouckey> well an emachines that I got 5 years ago and came with linpus on it. AMD / NVIDIA. (not a laptop)
<nedstark> nouckey, how much ram and what processor
<nedstark> a 5 year old machine should be fine running ubuntu mate, xubuntu, or lubuntu
<Exterminador> my laptop is 6y old and runs smooth with Xubuntu. 2Gb ram, dual-core 2.10Ghz cpu
<nedstark> that will run any of those 3 fine, probably run gnome ok but slow
<nedstark> mainly the ram
<ontheline> everybody ready for the Y2017 bug?
<Pici> nope
<ontheline> backups to /dev/null and that sorts of things...
<nedstark> they are adding a small fraction of a second to each second in the day to create a cumulative "leap second" using long seconds
<nedstark> this will prevent global catastrophe
<DrManhattan> :)
<ontheline> nedbat, hehehe - I heard about "atomic clocks" being used to avoid that!
<nedstark> except in the UK because people are getting alcohol intoxication and vomiting on each other regardless of the time
<ontheline> heheheh
<nedstark> http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/748494/uk-government-snoopers-charter-recording-online-web-phone-records
<ontheline> wow
<ontheline> electrons come to bits and bits come to /dev/null - cya guys have a happy new year
<Gaming4JC> Hi guys, does anyone know a player that supports DVD subtitles? Seems most of them require downloading subtitles seperately, which is strange considering they are already on the DVD!
<Gaming4JC> or maybe there is some program to "convert" subtitles from the dvd to a subtitle file
<Ben64> Gaming4JC: mplayer2 and mpv should
<nouckey> maybe if I go to bed everything will have gone back to normal tomorrow. has this ever happened ?
<sintre> well when my hair started thinning i hoped tht would happen every morning
<sintre> never changed
<sintre> :)
<sintre> but if your tired and all , i'd hit the sack and think about what distro you want to install
<nouckey> haha. at least you had time to get used to it
<sintre> :)
<nouckey> i settled on ubuntu mate because i like the drink
<nouckey> but this computer can barely run this chat
<nouckey> so to create a bootable key is a challenge :)
<sintre> well only good thing about linux problems is once you come out the other end you always learned something
<nouckey> mmm when this happened to me before all i remember is a creeping panic and vertigo. Everytime I have one problem it transforms into zillions of problems and I can't remember what was my first problem
<nouckey> but sure I'm learning to manage anger and frustration :)
<sintre> see there we go :)
<DrManhattan> nouckey, try xanax
<nouckey> I don't have any, all pharmacists want to give me is plants and stuff
<nouckey> I think depression is a pretty natural reaction to a very sick society and to the agony of a personal computer. it's ok to feel things dr.
<DrManhattan> It's a chemical imbalance where your brain can't access pleasant thoughts
<DrManhattan> not a fun way to live
<Guest20623> hello everyone
<nouckey> not all the time, but there are just no pleasant thoughts to be had right now. it'll get better (not for the bees though, they are fucked)
<Guest20623> Whats going on?
<nouckey> bees and my computer are dying, but we'll get through it
<nouckey> how about you ?
<jcjordyn120> I am back :D
<Bashing-om> Guest20623: Ubuntu support - pretty slow right now so not much .
<Guest20623> is this where i can get answers for ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> My file selection dialog is huuuuuge.  So huge, if I center it with the screen, it's all white.  I can't resize it, either.  I'm using Ubuntu 16.10, with MATE.  How did it get like this, and how can I fix it?
<nouckey> yes it is Guest20623 (not from me though)
<Guest20623> Is there an easy way to make an ISO of my current Ubuntu setup i made, so I can install it on another computer?
<Ben64> Guest20623: no
<Ben64> you could make a list of the packages you have installed though
<Bashing-om> !APTonCD | Guest20623
<ubottu> Guest20623: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<energizer> My laptop doesnt do anything when i press the windows key. What can I do?
<Guest20623> cool. thank you. i will check that out.
<energizer> I want it to open the dash
<Guest20623> im installing ubuntu 16 amd64, is that ok to use on an intel 64 bit motherboard?
<BlueProtoman> Guest20623: Yes, absolutely
<Guest20623> ok, just making sure, the name was throwing me off
<BlueProtoman> Not a problem
<Guest20623> i installed the 32 bit version, but im gonna try the 64bit now. Should i see a difference in performance?
<sudharshaw> hi
<Guest20623> I really love trying all the different versions of linux. Each one has so much to offer, i dont know which one i like best.
<Bashing-om> Guest20623: doubtful that you will see a change in performance on just a desktop use . Bear in mind that 32 bit software is fast loosing support .
<BlueProtoman> Guest20623: No one in this channel is going to say anything besides Ubuntu.
<Guest20623> lol
<anders__> Arch is pretty good too if you want to understand everything top-down
<Guest20623> true
<Gaming4JC> Ben64: Seems VLC has subtitle suppport too, but you have to turn it on from the settings using subtracks
<Gaming4JC> thanks.
<Guest20623> I havent tried Arch yet
<Ben64> yeah but vlc is terrible
<energizer> Ben64: whats the problem
<energizer> with vlc
<anders__> I recommend it. It's a lot slicker than say Gentoo but it allows you to configure everything quite extensively.
<Ben64> bad quality
<energizer> what does that mean
<Gaming4JC> confusing interface but overall it does have a lot of cool stuff
<Ben64> videos look worse when viewed with vlc
<energizer> relative to
<Ben64> not vlc
<energizer> no
<energizer> need referent
<rangemonger> theres always manjaro if one wants an easier arch experience, too
<Guest20623> Been playing around alot with Lubuntu
<Guest20623> and also linux mint
<Guest20623> cinnamon
<Gaming4JC> Linux Mint keeps getting hacked so I'm not sure how much I trust it (or at least their website)
<rangemonger> what gets hacked on mint?
<Ben64> this really isn't the place to talk about other distributions
<rangemonger> or is it just their site?
<nedstark> their website had some old plugins and got hacked, but someone donated some money and fixed all that
<Gaming4JC> rangemonger: Their main website got hacked awhile ago and a fake download link put up, and then this past week or so someone claims to have gotten root on their backend webserver (note this server does not have iso or packages)
<rangemonger> ah
<socialevil> Hello my unknown friends. I have a new   laptop and i wanted to install ubuntu 16.4 instead of having win10 so i downloaded the 1.4gb ubuntu.iso from the website, burned it and now when it boots, its stucked at the violete screen... I dont know whats the problem :((
<Guest20623> Why would anyone want to hack someones website anyway. i mean, they are offering a free alternative desktop for people to use and some jerk has to mess it up!
<BlueProtoman> Guest20623: Steal personal info, get credit cards, identity theft.  Profit!
<Guest20623> Well someone needs to hack them back
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | socialevil  try:
<ubottu> socialevil  try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<socialevil> Thank you ill look into that
<nedstark> this guy got a free plane trip from miami to SF https://www.databreaches.net/florida-computer-programmer-arrested-for-hacking/
<BlueProtoman> Guest20623: If we only know who hacked the Mint ISO servers.  Hopefully they've been brought to justice by local authorities.
<BlueProtoman> But this is reality, and reality is cruel, so maybe not.
<nedstark> this says the hacker said he "needed $85" for the data on the mint website http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-hundreds-were-tricked-into-installing-linux-mint-backdoor/
<Guest20623> thats crazy
<Guest20623> omg  im using linux mint!
<Guest20623> (just until Ubuntu downloads) of coarse
<Bashing-om> Guest20623: Getter Done :)
<nicomachus> Guest20623: find a good md5sum online (verify from more than one source) and double-check your install USB if you're nervous about it. but that was awhile ago, and the download was only up for like 2 days IIRC
<Guest20623> thanks for the info
<Guest20623> thank you all for your help. gonna install ubuntu now,
<BlueProtoman> I imagine that by the time he figures it out, Ubuntu will have finished downloading
<Guest20623> yeah, its done.
<BlueProtoman> Good luck.  If you're paranoid, don't make any purchases until you finish the install
<Guest20623> thanks again
<simio> whats up pppl !
<BlueProtoman> My student loan debt
<bitch> Party on #freenode-newyears
<simio> i need a lil info bout that
<simio> the student loan
<socialevil> Bashing-om it worked but now i have another problem. I am at the installation type screen, where i can choose between installing ubuntu alongside win, erase disk and something else, but nomatter what option i choose, the continue button is dark gray and i cannot continue. There is only quit and back available
<socialevil> And i dont hear the disk inside my rom spinning anymore..
<f3ngt1ng> I have installed ibus referred url http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus,but I can't use ibus, when i use /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-setup-sunpinyin, the error ouccerd,referred url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23714768/
<f3ngt1ng> any body know?
<maus> Hi, does somebody by coincidence knows about the blanking screen bug in Natty ?
<Ben64> maus: nobody knows nor cares since it has been over 4 years since that has been supported
<maus> i quit with ubuntu folks....
<Ben64> cool
<nouckey> ok you guys are going to be really proud of me, i booted on ubuntu mate. Now question : is my old data accessible from there or no ? if it is, where can I find it ?
<nouckey> ok found it
<nouckey> just need an 8th external hard drive now
<Bashing-om> socialevil: And what is yoyr desire ? As you have win10 (?) did you boot the installer also in EFI mode ?
<urmygoogle> H
<urmygoogle> U
<socialevil> Bashing-om my desire is to erase the windows but regardless of whst i choose, there was no continue button. I gave back and again forward and it was ok :)) i installed it now i just need to reboot to see if it all works fibe
<Bashing-om> secK. good deal .. but not a good idea to go cold turkey off Windows .
<socialevil> Bashing-om why?
<Bashing-om> socialevil: There is a steep learning curve , much like learning a new language to be comfortable in linux .
<yellow> any comments on the jabra stealth bluetooth headset?
<urmygoogle> Headset or Linux?
<yellow> it's a headset for my phone.
<Ben64> yellow: why are you asking in #ubuntu then
<yellow> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01K4AC4CC/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2K9T80ZTJMPW3
<urmygoogle> Do you need its Linux driver?
<yellow> any ideas what anti eardrum damage is?
<nedstark> he could be using the Meizu ubuntu phone
<yellow> what kind of technology is that?
<socialevil> Bashing-om actually its not my first ride with linux. I used slackware for about 5 years but that was like 15 years ago. A lot has changed but i can manage :))) i just have to read here and there and i guess all will be fine
<nedstark> in which case he is much like a newborn child in the movie "Children of Men"
<Ben64> yellow: you're in the wrong channel
<urmygoogle> I think he needs suggestion from Linux users about headset technology
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Yepper ! all will be fine . I too started the linux PC journey with slackware .
<yellow> if i use a headphone headset for phone calls, do i get the sound into both my ears?
<yellow> isn't that kind of nice vs just the one ear?/
<urmygoogle> What's slackware
<nils_> socialevil, hey pops, we're on kernel 4.9 now ;)
<odroid> hi
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ngaio> has anyone seen a bug where the entire image on the screen starts vibrating / pulsing / flickering if the terminal is on the left of the screen (or maximized) and it is full of text? I'm running an Nvidia GTX 1070 with the 375.26 driver. All thermals are good.
<cfhowlett> ngaio, pic?
<ngaio> cfhowlett, I could take a pic or small video with my cellphone I guess. Would that be helpful?
<cfhowlett> more info = better answers
<ngaio> I'll do that now
<Guy1524> hey guys, I installed lubuntu on an old computer and installed thunderbird, I need contacts from a pst file to be imported into thunderbird
<cfhowlett> Guy1524, Tools > Import         assuming TBird can read .pst.  there is a mozilla irc channel
<linuxuser> ubuntu software center crashes every time i open it. help?
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, perhaps a bit of command line first: sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<rangemonger> linuxuser: maybe clearing its config file would help, though youd lose changed settings made to the software center, if any, no big deal
<Guy1524> cfhowlett: I selected address book and .pst is not an option
<rangemonger> yeah, try cfhowletts thing first
<cfhowlett> Guy1524, you might need to export from outlook?  in a more readable form
<Guy1524> I no longer have access to the computer they were exported from
<Guy1524> all I have is the .pst file
<Guy1524> would I be able to open it in outlook on another pc and export it from there?
<linuxuser> http://termbin.com/mhln
<cfhowlett> Guy1524, time to talk to tbird support
<Guy1524> is that an irc channel?
<cfhowlett> Guy1524, open tbird Help menu for optoins
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, your ppa's are the first thing I would suspect.
<waterforce1205> hello
<cfhowlett> and what ubuntu version are you on linuxuser ?
<linuxuser> 16.04 i think
<cfhowlett> lsb_release -a            linuxuser
<linuxuser> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, OK then.  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<linuxuser> cfhowlett, ok its doing its thing, so i'll wait. thanks for the help
<socialevil> Nils_ i was on 2.4 when i used linux
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, happy2help!   I believe the ubuntu software center has been pretty much deprecated in favor of the .... "software center"?  at any rate, do not use USC.
<linuxuser> USC?
<nils_> socialevil, my first was 2.2... something
<cfhowlett> U   buntu      S    oftware           you see the pattern, yes?
<okieiam> hello, does anyone know gnome shell 3.18 rotation icon in Ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.4.0-31 for touch screen laptop
<nils_> socialevil, got it on a CD in computer magazine
<nils_> I wonder if okieiam is holding is laptop sideways right now
<linuxuser> k thnks
<nils_> socialevil, I guess with regards to BSD and commercial Unix you have seniority
<okieiam> hehe so do you
<okieiam> nils
<linuxuser> cfhowlett, its done, should i reboot?
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, only if it requested same
<socialevil> Nils_ i just know that to my lack of kniwledge i had to open xorg file and write shit just to use my mouse haahha it were funny days
<nils_> okieiam, if you're serious I'll look up the xrandr shell thingy to flip it ;)
<nils_> socialevil, I had to write down the Mode Lines for CRT screen
<nils_> sounds a bit like the four yorkshiremen...
<okieiam> nils_ it actually automatically rotate seriously on Gnome only not Unuty
<socialevil> Memories down the line :))
<nils_> okieiam, so how would you feel about opening a shell every time you open unity to rotate your screen?
<okieiam> anyone on GNome
<freedumbs> hello! want to try a different xorg  driver for my video card ... try to install with apt-get ... fglrx : Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed ... why? using 64 bit kernel. annoying.
<cfhowlett> !info gflrx
<ubottu> Package gflrx does not exist in yakkety
<socialevil> I remember some ifconfig stuff for the internet.. Damn ... Now i just click and write my wifi pass
<freedumbs> trying to install fglrz
<okieiam> it should be complicated nils_ that way
<freedumbs> !info fglrx
<cfhowlett> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in yakkety
<freedumbs> hah!
<freedumbs> wtf?
<cfhowlett> language ...
<rangemonger> lolwut
<linuxuser> cfhowlett, thanks a lot. problem fixed :)
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, happy2help!
<okieiam> Gome is more touch friendly than Unity
<freedumbs> THANKS Flannel
<Bashing-om> Flannel: What release ? as there is no longer a FGLRX driver .
<Flannel> Bashing-om: you mean freedumbs ^^
<Bashing-om> Flannel: Yeah .. ny bad . my apologies :)
<linuxuser> cfhowlett, that command also fixed my other computer. it would boot into a black screen. now fixed :)
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, do you feel that warm glow inside?  yes, yes, let the leet flow through you!
 * linuxuser :D
<linuxuser> im a long time user of linux mint but now im back to ubuntu
<CodeMouse92> Where is the best tutorial for a complete newbie to Debian packaging to create a PPA?
<cfhowlett> !packaging | CodeMouse92
<ubottu> CodeMouse92: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<freedumbs> indians are scum
<linuxuser> is this just a help channel or people it can be off topic too?
<cfhowlett> freedumbs, stop your nonsense now.
<Flannel> linuxuser: this is just support, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<CodeMouse92> linuxuser: This is help only. offtopic is #ubuntu-offtopic
<sintre> help mods would like
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | freedumbs
<ubottu> freedumbs: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<linuxuser> thanks guys
<robotti^> x§tttqw/win 29
<CodeMouse92> I'm assuming that, if I *really* need a package from Debian sid (I have all the dependencies), I should just install the .deb manually, and NOT add sid to my apt sources?
<Ben64> CodeMouse92: neither
<bazhang> CodeMouse92, never mix debian in there
<ngaio> cfhowlett, I made an MP4 video illustrating the severe screen flicker problem that I've come across. I've uploaded it to my website. It's 366 MB. Do you want the URL?
<CodeMouse92> Let me specify: I need a third party package, and either I can install the .deb that happens to be available for Debian Sid, or I can spend seven hours Debian packaging it myself.
<CodeMouse92> But I have to have the package.
<Ben64> i'll bite, what is the package
<CodeMouse92> libc++
<Ben64> jesus no stop
<freedumbs> indians are amazing people.
<CodeMouse92> LLVM's version, NOT GNU's libstdc++, Ben64.
<cfhowlett> freedumbs, you have been warned ...
<CodeMouse92> Relax. :)
<Ben64> stop
<freedumbs> what i love indians.
<freedumbs> ubuntu. together one.
<freedumbs> unity!
<cfhowlett> freedumbs, go to someone else's channel to play.
<Ben64> CodeMouse92: what's wrong with ubuntu's version
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: Too old, showstopper bug.
<bazhang> freedumbs, not here
<CodeMouse92> (In case you're wondering, I'm an expert-level C++ developer, so I'm not installing something willy-nilly. libc++ is not installed anywhere otherwise - this would be fresh.)
<bazhang> take the chat elsewhere please freedumbs
<freedumbs> CodeMouse92: wow. sounds scary.
<Ben64> CodeMouse92: you're still doing it wrong
<freedumbs> CodeMouse92: sounds like you've wasted your life.
<bazhang> CodeMouse92, it's not supported here, please dont continue asking here for help
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: Okay, I'll bite. This will be version #5 of how to get the latest version of this working. What's your idea?
<Ben64> install debian
<bazhang> CodeMouse92, compile or get a PPA
<CodeMouse92> bazhang: All righty. Nevermind on all points.
<CodeMouse92> I guess I'm going to go build a PPA for this.
<Ben64> or report the bug, fix the bug if you're an expert
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: You seem to have missed the point. The bug IS fixed. I was pointed to the .deb package by the *actual developers*
<CodeMouse92> As opposed to debian packaging the whole stupid thing myself?
<freedumbs> Ben64 sounds like a jerk.
<cfhowlett> !ops | freedumbs
<ubottu> freedumbs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Ben64> what is the bug?
<freedumbs> screw you, Ben64!
<freedumbs> and screw you cfhowlett, you stupid fuckin fag.
<CodeMouse92> Ben64: C++ thing. I really can't detail it here, and doing so won't really help me.
<CodeMouse92> Because, point is, I need LLVM libc++ 3.9, not 3.5
<nils_> CodeMouse92, you don't like libstdc++?
<CodeMouse92> Okay, I'm done.
<Ben64> it doesn't make sense that it wouldn't be fixed for ubuntu, but whatever, if you can't even detail it, who cares
<bazhang> he's gone, lets get back to ubuntu support please
<Tatou> Does it matter what I call a mount?
<Tatou> Can it be /tatou/likes/dogs For example?
<nils_> Tatou, do your in laws have access to your computer?
<Ben64> Tatou: if you want, sure
<Tatou> So this is for vagrant.. I want to share some code..
<ngaio> speaking of Ubuntu support, does anyone want to take a look at a video where maximizing the Ubuntu terminal when it is full of text makes the screen flicker like crazy? http://damonlynch.net/share/Ubuntu1610screen-flicker.mp4
<ngaio> it's 366 MB
<one808> 132
<one808> 321
<ngaio> this is on an Nvidia GTX 1070 using driver 375.26 from the "graphics-drivers" PPA
<one808> ??
<one808> 你们说什么？
<cfhowlett> one808, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions.
<cfhowlett> !cn | one808
<ubottu> one808: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<one808> fuck
<cfhowlett> one808, stop it
<one808> uiouij
<Turiya> hi, which iso should i be using for ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> strange but true ...
<Turiya> i've tried using 16.04 LTS and it stops at https://askubuntu.com/questions/865907/software-selection-step-failure-during-ubuntu-16-04-server-installation
<cfhowlett> Turiya, use the current version: 16.04.1 and be sure you md5sum before attempting installation
<Turiya> k
<Turiya> thats the one i burnt to cd and it came up with that error message
<cfhowlett> and did you md5sum?
<Turiya> no
<Turiya> i'll do that this time
<cfhowlett> . . .
<cfhowlett> bad downloads happen to good people.  so do bad cd burns.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<linuxuser> any ideas why steam won't run? it's installed..
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, start it from the terminal to see the errors.
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<f3ngt1ng> I have installed ibus, but i can not use it
<nekura> Hi, I have to autorun a program on bootup, more pricisely it is the "shout irc webclient". The special thing is, that you send the comand "shout start" and the program stays open until I press "CTRL + C". What would be the best way to run this on bootup? Without stopping the service.
<linuxuser> cfhowlett, http://dpaste.com/26QY6T8
<cfhowlett> linuxuser, not something I can instantly suss out, but libgl points to graphics ... I think.  At any rate, #ubuntu-steam would know more
<linuxuser> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<chomwitt> sth messy happes in 16.04 with gnome-software packages. package is kept from apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> chomwitt, did you try dist-upgrade to get those held back packages
<bazhang> chomwitt, that does NOT change versions
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | chomwitt
<ubottu> chomwitt: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<chomwitt> bazhang: nop , i did the usual : apt-get update , apt-get upgrade
<chomwitt> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> chomwitt, then try it?
<cfhowlett> bazhang, apt-get upgrade is NOT the same as apt-get dist-upgrade
<chomwitt> cfhowlett: so should i try it?
<cfhowlett> as bazhang wisely suggested --- yes!
<bazhang> cfhowlett, correct
<chomwitt> cfhowlett: ok.
<ali_> quit
<ali_> exit
<linuxuser> how do i open a folder as admin?
<chomwitt> just being curious, why apt-get upgrade cant handle this ?
<ali_> sudo nautilus path/to/folder/
<bazhang> linuxuser, why would you need to do that
<linuxuser> bazhang, add somehting to sources.list
<bazhang> linuxuser, then sudo nano
<linuxuser> not practical for me to use nano
<linuxuser> gedit would be better
<cfhowlett> nano gedit vim ... no shortage of editors.  choose 1.
<bazhang> linuxuser, then use what is practical for you
<linuxuser> need to open file or folder as root though
<cfhowlett> sudo gedit filename ...
<linuxuser> dont know how
<linuxuser> hmm
<linuxuser> ok
<linuxuser> thanks
<cfhowlett> and you best be very certain about what you change as root
<bazhang> in /etc/apt/sources.list linuxuser
<ngaio> I filed bug #1653323 regarding the screen flicker problem, FWIW
<ubottu> bug 1653323 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Severe screen flicker on Unity when terminal maximized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653323
<linuxuser> finally got steam to work now :)
<piousminion> Hi, can I 'dd' the mini.iso to my usb drive? i.e. Is the image a hybrid?
<linuxuser> hybrid?
<piousminion> linuxuser: yes. I hybrid iso that can boot from cdrom or usb. Rather common these days.
<linuxuser> piousminion, i think the answer is yes
<linuxuser> try it out and see if it boots?
<piousminion> linuxuser: I guess that's the only option I have. :P
<mohamed_> hi i want learn programing languge for IT
<linuxuser> mohamed_, youtube has plenty of tutorials
<mohamed_> but i cant wat can we du to first languge i learn first
<bazhang> mohamed_, please ask in ##programming
<bazhang> mohamed_, this is ubuntu support
<mohamed_> ok
<mohamed_> wat can we do to download program to ubuntu
<tomreyn> !apt | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<mohamed_> thanks
<Gaming4JC> Is it just me or is this site down? https://trac.videolan.org/
<Gaming4JC> -_-
<rangemonger> just you
<Gaming4JC> Keeps saying "Environment not found"
<Gaming4JC> weird.
<rangemonger> hmm, thats weird
<rangemonger> apparently its not just you
<rangemonger> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/https://trac.videolan.org/
<rangemonger> but it loaded for me
<Gaming4JC> odd...
<rangemonger> i think down for everyones https thinger doesnt work
<rangemonger> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/trac.videolan.org
<rangemonger> if you  do it without https, it works
<Gaming4JC> ah ok
<nkr_> Is there any easy way to resize a luks partition?
<nkr_> I want to install a new distro, my entire drive is formated ext/4 luks
<nils_> nkr_, not easy but it's possible
<nils_> nkr_, unless you want to shrink it?
<piousminion> linuxuser: It 'was' a hybrid, FYI. :)
<fallen_> iam new user for linux .how to trace someonce number using backbox 4.6
<fallen_> help me please please
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> fallen_: this is Ubuntu support, not backbox
<goose_> Hey everyone
<goose_> So, im on Ubuntu 16.04 GNOME and the little menu buttons in apps isnt there, any help?
<LinuxNovice> hello. what are the recommended system requirement for Kubuntu 16.10 and 16.04?
<goose_> WHERE IS IT OG MY GOD
<sanjay> hi
<sanjay> i am having issue with ubuntu
<goose_> LinuxNovice, http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavour-of-ubuntu-desktop
<sanjay> regarding sound
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, if it works, no problem LOL
<LinuxNovice> I have a laptop that runs on Intel Celeron M 1.6 Ghz single core cup and 2 gb ram. Can it run Kubuntu?
<goose_> most likely yeah
<sanjay> i am using sound blaster sound card and 7.1 creative inspire t series with 7.1 channelsound card is 5.1 channel
<goose_> drivers installed?
<sanjay> it has
<LinuxNovice> Great. Will try that.
<sanjay> but
<LinuxNovice> I have Xubuntu 16.10 installed on this laptop.
<sanjay> drivers are the one which are installed by default
<okieiam> I need ro ask some one from Gnome shell developer
<LinuxNovice> how can I install Kubuntu on it, now?
<sanjay> in between sound vanishes while playing
<goose_> sanjay, you updated them?
<okieiam> I need to ask some one from Gnome shell developer
<ObrienDave> so? just install the Kubuntu desktop. same core system
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, ^^^
<goose_> ObrienDave, I think he is putting it on antoher laptop
<sanjay> sanjay@sanjay-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ su root
<sanjay> Password:
<sanjay> root@sanjay-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:/home/sanjay# lspci
<sanjay> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)
<sanjay> 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)
<LinuxNovice> Should I go for dual booting or replacing it with Kubuntu?
<sanjay> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)
<goose_> pastebin is your friend
<Gaming4JC> !oneline
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, just install the Kubuntu desktop. same core system. select which DE you want at login screen
<LinuxNovice> ok.  how to install kubuntu desktop?
<sanjay> root@sanjay-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:/home/sanjay# lspci
<sanjay> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)
<sanjay> 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)
<sanjay> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)
<sanjay> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin | sandeepkr_
<ubottu> sandeepkr_: please see above
<sanjay> 00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)
<Gaming4JC> dude use pastebin please
<Gaming4JC> :)
<ObrienDave> sanjay, STOP!!!
<okieiam> I need to ask some one from Gnome shell developer
<LinuxNovice> let me mention it again. My laptop runs on Intel Celeron M single core 1.6 Ghz cpu and 2 gb ram.
<Gaming4JC> LinuxNovice: You should test the Kubuntu LiveCD/LiveUSB first, to make sure it works on your laptop
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, in terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxNovice> ok. thanks guys.
<sanjay> root@sanjay-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:/home/sanjay# lspci | grep sb*  00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02) 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU) 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI b
<sanjay> ridge (PCI express gpp port D) 00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H) 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)
<sanjay> 00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller
<sanjay> 00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller
<sanjay> 00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller
<sanjay> 00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller
<Gaming4JC> !pastebin | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxNovice> among all the flavours of Ubuntu, which one is most resource hungry?
<Gaming4JC> KDE and Standard Unity imo
<ObrienDave> the standard one with Unity
<Gaming4JC> Xubuntu and Lubuntu are nice for low resources
<ObrienDave> I run Xubuntu on a gamilng laptop, very nice
<ObrienDave> *gaming
<goose_> Okay, I cannot figure this out any help?
<goose_> Looked EVERYWHERE
<Gaming4JC> what exactly are you looking for? :/
<goose_> You know on the top of apps where it says "Menu, file, edit, etc"?
<goose_> Its not there in gnome
<goose_> cant figure it out
<Gaming4JC> oh
<Gaming4JC> hmm..
<goose_> Its here in hexchat
<goose_> Here is example
<Gaming4JC> in gnome3 they clone apple afaik, it shows in the top bar
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try Kubuntu live usb.
<Gaming4JC> outside the window
<goose_> Here is what I mean
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, why? just install the KDE desktop. no need to go through all of that
<goose_> http://i.imgur.com/rwov133.png
<LinuxNovice> which flavour of Ubuntu replicates the near Windows experience?
<goose_> LinuxNovice, Unity, cinammon, gnome, xfce in my experience
<LinuxNovice> ok. that's better, I think. I'll install KDE desktop.
<ObrienDave> none, look into ZorinOS for a windows like appearance
<goose_> kde is probabaly closest actually
<goose_> As far as layout i mean
<goose_> UGH
<Gaming4JC> goose_: You mean this? http://i.imgur.com/XBABwQG.png
<ObrienDave> i never said Zorin was any good ;P
<goose_> Yeah but its not there in terminal either
<LinuxNovice> let me try KDE. I already have Xubuntu installed on my laptop.
<goose_> Gaming4JC, http://i.imgur.com/qqd6M6z.jpg
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, in terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<goose_> cant you just use apt now?
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, ok.
<goose_> instead of apt-get
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, at login, look in top right corner, you can select the DE there
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<Gaming4JC> goose_: Ok that looks messed up, not even showing in the top bar as it should be :P
<goose_> yeah cant figure out how to re-enable or what the hell
<LinuxNovice> Let me reboot into Xubuntu, first.
<goose_> I mean, I just installed this tonight and got it where I want it,  dont wanna reinstall
<goose_> I figured I just disabled somewhere but idk
<Gaming4JC> I believe there is a config for this
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, you can have every DE that ubuntu offers in that same menu. ALL *buntus use the same core system, just different DEs and such
<Gaming4JC> goose_: It seems it is defective by design: https://wiki.gnome.org/Gnome3CheatSheet#Applications Application menus were moved outside of applications in Gnome3
<Gaming4JC> Another reason I am using budgie-desktop
<Gaming4JC> :P
<goose_> I could have sworn they were there a few days ago in gnome3
<Gaming4JC> gnome-fallback/classic used to have it
<goose_> HAHA!
<goose_> FUCK YEAH
<goose_> I got it. Its under preference, but couldnt get to preferences without that before
<goose_> thanks!
<Gaming4JC> cool.
<nkr_> Currently on ubuntu 16.10. Am I able to run manjaro side by side without creating new partitions?
<nkr_> 16.04
<goose_> Id imagine not since its a whole other distro
<goose_> So it would need a new partition
<nkr_> That's what i was thinking.
<nkr_> Unfortunatly my drive is ext/4 luks
<Gaming4JC> unless you have a spare hdd or usb drive
<goose_> Yeah I just bought a new SSD for linux
<rangemonger> what about running it in a vm
<Gaming4JC> or virt-manager/virtualbox
<nkr_> It's not the same in vm. YOu don't get the full experience.
<Gaming4JC> true, spare hdd is better
<nkr_> Maybe i'll add an m.2 today and try it out.
<goose_> m.2 is the shit
<rangemonger> depends on the vm
<rangemonger> if you use kvm you can passthrough a videocard
<goose_> Another question, anyone know why profont REFUSES to install?
<nkr_> how will grub respond to a new m.2 drive?
<Gaming4JC> yeah but you need two video cards afaik
<goose_> its a .pcf file
<rangemonger> Gaming4JC: one videocard and one igpu would do
<goose_> ^
<Gaming4JC> ah.
 * Gaming4JC yawns
<Gaming4JC> cu guys :)
<ekim> hello all.
<goose_> sup ekim
<ekim> Not much! Just trying to play with linux a little again.  You?
<goose_> Same here, just got back on after awhile
<Fla_2016> Hello
<goose_> Hi!
<ekim> Hello
<ekim> Yeah it has been many years since I dabbled but always didn't care for windows, just forced to use it.  LOL
<Fla_2016> has anyone had any experience with pcsx2 binary?
<rangemonger> me, but its been a while
<rangemonger> i can get it again
<LinuxNovice> hello
<ObrienDave> you're back with Xubuntu?
<ekim> So I am still a noob with linux but need to setup some file sharing within my household mainly.  Is it complicated to do?  I was looking at FreeNAS to try.
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: ive used it but its been a while
<ducasse> ekim: freenas is not linux-based, but freebsd
<goose_> wtf steam
<LinuxNovice> yes, Logged in Xubuntu now
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, in terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Fla_2016> Ok, when i'launch PCSX2, i get the error message "It was unable to start gs plugin". Ubuntu Mate 16.04 , ati radeon 9200
<ekim> ducasse:  dang, didn't think about that.  Just started looking it up!  Thanks.
<LinuxNovice> running that command now.
<Fla_2016> with the ubuntu 14.04 it worked great
<LinuxNovice> 40% completed.
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: what videocards in your box?
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, WAIT for it to finish installing before doing anything else
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: oh, 9200, missed tghat
<Fla_2016> ragemonger: radeon 9200
<rangemonger> *that
<LinuxNovice> ok
<ducasse> ekim: freenas is an excellent product, but quite offtopic here. i'm sure they have their own channel, though.
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: whith ubuntu 14.04 it worked great
<rangemonger> what drivers were on there vs now?
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, let me know when the terminal prompt shows up again
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: mesa
<ekim> ducasse:  Yeah I get it.  I was more interested in something that works within linux so I wont be using or talking about it (freeNAS) now!
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: mesa both bimes?
<rangemonger> *times
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: Yess
<ekim> That is why I through the name out there cause I thought it worked with it.  My apologies!
<ducasse> ekim: you can set up zfs and nfs or samba yourself on ubuntu, but you'll need to do some reading. it works really well, though, i use zfs and nfs on ubunutu myself.
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: wonder if its a pcsx2 plugin issue
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: Yes, I think it is a program plugin problem
<rangemonger> what ver of the emu/plugin are you trying?
<LinuxNovice> ok
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, just over 50% completed.
<ObrienDave> just wait
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, ok
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: PCSX2 1.4.0
<ekim> ducasse:  yeah that is what I was afraid of.  I was hoping for something simple and fairly quick/easy to setup.  Time restraints.  Thanks I will check into it.
<xXEoflaOEXx> when I install xpenguins it installs fine without errors and when I try to run it, it says that it is redrawing overwritten desktop icons but it never finishes. Ubuntu 16.10
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, It might take another 28 minutes to complete. As it says in the terminal.
<ducasse> ekim: i strongly recommend taking the time to learn the underlying tech you use, so you will be able to fix problems.
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: thats pretty dated, why not try the current ver?
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, that's fine, just let it cook
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: and uses gsdx (gcc 5.3.1,sse2)1.0.0
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, ok
<ObrienDave> biaf
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: But this is not the latest version?
<LinuxNovice> Which DE in Linux is the most suitable replacement for Windows desktop?
<LinuxNovice> something that works almost like Windows.
<rangemonger> Flannel: oh crap, my bad, for some reason i thought they were at 2.0.0
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: oh crap, my bad, for some reason i thought they were at 2.0.0
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, they mostly work like windows, they don't quite look the same, but the basic functionality is similar
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: no, this is the lastes version in official site
<dorothy> Is it good to have Windows as host system as Ubuntu as guest system in a virtual machine or vice-versa? I would prefer Ubuntu as host and Windows and android-x86 as guest in my virtual machine. But I am a computer student and college lab uses Windows softwares more
<LinuxNovice> I meant, which DE look almost like Windows. Which is most convenient for someone switching from Windows?
<xangua> LinuxNovice: if you want something that resembles and acts closely like Windows, maybe you should keep window
<ekim> ducasse:  That I am going to do but just hoped for a quick setup to get it going.  A long time ago and I mean along time ago, there was a built in setup with Suse that all you had to do is right click on it and answer the screens.  Worked great but I see nothing like that is around nowadays!  :)
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: yeah, youre right
<LinuxNovice> I intend to dump Windows forever.
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, this is NOT windows, this is Linux. you'll get used to it fairly quickly
<LinuxNovice> ok
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: im installing it right now....
<ducasse> ekim: suse still has something like that, but it uses btrfs. personally i would not recommend that for important data, but use zfs instead.
<LinuxNovice> anyone from India, here?
<ducasse> ekim: it's not _that_ hard to do, i'm sure you'd get help here to set it up.
<rangemonger> im wondering if the newer build of the emu requires a newer ogl version than the videocard offers
<cfhowlett> dorothy, they both work
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: yeah..
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: last time when I was using the 14:04 gave me the opportunity to use another library instead of opengl, but I do not remember what :-)
<rangemonger> probably a software render
<dorothy> cfhowlett: I know they both work but often some tasks requires being able to use the real hardware than through the virtual layer. For example for gaming and for video editing you need real hardware
<LinuxNovice> Why is Linux or Ubuntu particularly not used by more computer users as compared to Windows?
<cfhowlett> dorothy, so since you know ... what is your precise question?
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, there is a theme for KDE or xfwm called Redmond. It looks very close to classic windows. if that's what you're after
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: already :-)
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, as far as Aero? not that I know of
<rangemonger> i dunno
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, ok. will try that after this installation of KDE is complete.
<dorothy> cfhowlett: I am confused whether to have Windows as host OS or Ubuntu as host OS. I would like to switch between OS seamlessly. I use Ubuntu often but certain softwares don't work well with linux and some requires real hardware
<ducasse> redmond is a gtk theme.
<nkr_> Ubuntu host, VM win for poker.
<ekim> ducasse:  I will have to look up that zfs.
<cfhowlett> dorothy, if you truly want to experience linux, linux = host.  otherwise, reverse it
<LinuxNovice> do we need any anti virus software on Ubuntu?
<ducasse> !zfs | ekim
<ubottu> ekim: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<dorothy> LinuxNovice: Because it's not as user-friendly and as much available to most users and Windows comes with your computer when you buy at a computer store
<rangemonger> does pcsx2 not have a gui on linux?
<nkr_> I will never go back to win after using linux.
<LinuxNovice> nkr_, I also feel the same.
<ducasse> !virus | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nkr_> What desktop environments are you running? Anything mind blowing. I want to change it up a bit.
<dorothy> cfhowlett: I am experiencing linux. Have been using linux for years. It's simply that I am not sure whether all the softwares required for a bachelor's course in computer science would work on virtual system as Windows as guest OS on a linux host
<nkr_> I have a web dev friend says he only hangs on to win because of photoshop.
<LinuxNovice> nkr_, I am using Xubuntu 16.10
<cfhowlett> dorothy, obviously I would have no way of answering that question.  so here's a plan: it's the holiday.  set up your machine.  test yoru seoftware.
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: is the certainly, you find the item games
<nkr_> Xubuntu, i'll check this.
<rangemonger> yeah, it doesnt launch, im looking into it
<LinuxNovice> can we run photoshop on Ubuntu through Wine?
<ObrienDave> nkr_, the Xubuntu DE is anything BUT mind blowing. fairly plain. no bells and whistles. it's designed for lower end systems
<rangemonger> ill use the one from the ppa
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: older versions, yes
<nkr_> @ObrienDave I've got a powerful notebook, looking for something cutting edge.
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: In fact, I wanted to avoid throwing some ppa..
<LinuxNovice> nkr_, which brand of notebook you have? what are it's specifications?
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu will NOT be it. such flash-in-the-pants things impress me for 15 seconds or so ;P
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: please take questions like that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rangemonger> i think its the same ver anyway
<nkr_> asus, ddr4 16gb 2133, 512ssd 100kiops, i5 something 3.2
<LinuxNovice> ok
<nkr_> 960m
<rangemonger> oh, not the same... 1.5.0
<piousminion> Anyone know how login shells are started on tty2-6 considering there is only a getty@tty1.service ?
<rangemonger> damn, same problem
<LinuxNovice> how to completely remove kubuntu desktop, in case it doesn't work or work as fast as I want it to?
<piousminion> OR.. know how to set up automatic console login?
<ducasse> piousminion: iirc they are spawned when you switch to them.
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: acc
<piousminion> ducasse: yes, what 'what' spawns them?
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, in terminal, sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<ducasse> piousminion: systemd
<piousminion> ducasse: how if there is no service set to? lol
<LinuxNovice> ok
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: but you just can not start of the application?
<ducasse> piousminion: aiui, it's done by logind. it sees you switch to a new tty, and generates a service on the fly.
<piousminion> ducasse: hmm, I didn't know it could do that. Are you familiar enough to help me with a service override?
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: yeah, cant start it... yet
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, I think the installation is completed.
<LinuxNovice> there is a prompt.
<ducasse> piousminion: sorry, no. in _theory_ you just do 'systemctl edit getty@tty2.service' and add your stuff, but i've never tried.
<piousminion> ducasse: Wasn't aware of that option either.  I'm used to building these files by hand and plopping them in. :P  thanks
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, hello...
<ducasse> piousminion: there's also '... edit --full ...' or something like that, look at the man page for details
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: mah..the ppa vers?
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: However, when a function is really cool
<ubuntu-mate> ys
<rangemonger> both versions
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse, insomnia here.... :-)
<ubuntu-mate> any body?
<ObrienDave> LinuxNovice, ok, when you relog, at the login screen, look in top right corner, you'll see an icon that has a mouse head on it, that's where you'll select the DE
<ducasse> BluesKaj: hehe, wb :)
<ubuntu-mate> i'm a new
<ducasse> !ask | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ekim> ducasse:  thanks for the info.  Thanks for the link ubottu.
<LinuxNovice> ObrienDave, which display manager should I choose lightdm or sddm?
<LinuxNovice> as the default DM.
<ekim> nite all.  have a good one!
<ObrienDave> lightdm is the login screen
<ducasse> ekim: if you need more stuff on zfs, like tutorials, come back and ask me. i'm here most days.
<ubuntu-mate> ok , it seems there's nobody
<ubuntu-mate> bye
<LinuxNovice> which one should I choose?
<ObrienDave> don't know, i don't use KDE
<ekim> ducasse:  I will try to remember that.  Much appreciated.
<ObrienDave> try lightdm
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: if you use kde i would probably choose sddm
<ObrienDave> scratch my suggestion ;P
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: (that's the kde display manager)
<LinuxNovice> ducasse, I'll choose that.
<piousminion> Well, I hosed my system. No login prompts. lol  Any idea how to access whatever bootloader 16.04 uses? :P
<ducasse> piousminion: hold shift or esc on boot
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | piousminion
<ubottu> piousminion: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nkr_> Happened to me before.  I used a windows install disk, formated, installed windows. Created new linux usb iso installer. Installed linux.
<piousminion> thanks
<BluesKaj> piousminion hold down the left shift key right after the logo/post screen
<piousminion> All fixed. thanks. :)
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: hmmm, now on my vm, i get other errors
<rangemonger> aaaand after a delay, it works
<rangemonger> wonder if you can dl another plugin to try
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: In fact, it is what I was looking if there is an alternative plugin
<parents> hi
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: i've seen ZZOGL lib..but not foud where to download for linux
<parents> hello
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: could be wrong but the plugin might be the same for both OSs
<BluesKaj> paramourne, yes we see your post
<BluesKaj> wrong nick, no instant grat here
<rangemonger> ive got a stash of plugins somewhere
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: Hopefully, but I not really find where to download it
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: Great notice :-)
<Xposed^> ciao
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: for me it would be enough to know where to download them
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: let me know :-)
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: im a bit rusty, how do i boot just the bios?
<Xposed^> !list
<ubottu> Xposed^: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ObrienDave> lordy
<rangemonger> Flannel: i dont know, ill look where to get em, i got em years ago
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: ^
<rangemonger> got it
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: hmm, owrks for me right out of the box
<rangemonger> and its on a vm on an intel gfx system
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/ps2/ps2plugins.html
<linocisco> hi all,
<linocisco> what is opensource alternative to VMware ESX-i?
<rangemonger> linocisco: kvm or xen
<rangemonger> kvm is part of the linux kernal
<rangemonger> comes with it
<linocisco> rangemonger, can they really do hardware-based Virtuallization like VMware?
<rangemonger> you might want to check out the package virt-manager
<rangemonger> yes, better than it
<rangemonger> hence the reason lots of people that deal with VMs think VMwares days are numbered
<rangemonger> i say this as someone who used vmw ws daily since ver 3 or so
<linocisco> rangemonger, ok.
<nkr_> Virtmanager native linux?
<rangemonger> Fla_2016: i dont know, i can use psx2 right out of the box on my vm, try those plugins from that site, maybe try looking into the drivers for that videocard
<nkr_> I've never heard of this vm.
<rangemonger> nkr_: yeah its a native app in the main repos
<nkr_> How does it perform compared with vbox?
<Fla_2016> rangemonger: THANKS
<rangemonger> np, hope it works out
<stepper> hey so is ubuntu like a beginners linux
<rangemonger> nkr_: well virtman is just a front end for xen and kvm
<xangua> stepper: Ubuntu is for anyone and everyone
<rangemonger> about the same but it has vt-d, VBOXs vtd doesnt work right
<stepper> yes even beginners xangua
<ObrienDave> stepper, ubuntu is a real linux system. it's only as good as you are
<stepper> like myself ...someone who can onl.y use windows...i seem to be doing fine on this linux
<stepper> ah that was my next question ObrienDave ...is ubuntu a real linux
<rangemonger> nkr_: kvm is built into linux and easier to get going, xen is a little bit more tricky, atleast if youre going to use vt-d
<baizon> stepper: yes it is
<ObrienDave> a NOT real linux system would be CygWin, for example
<stepper> wow its amazing ...i never knew linux was pretty much just like windows...my ubuntu is no harder than windows
<stepper> excellent choice for a first linux
<ObrienDave> the basics of computer use are close to the same, it's when you get into the CLI and scripting that it's different
<stepper> ah the cli, i havent bothered with that yet
<ObrienDave> it's known as the terminal
<stepper> yes i heard about it the terminal or cli or command line
<BluesKaj> or shell
<stepper> but i dont think i need it on ubuntu, everything just seems to work from the windows
<ObrienDave> you will, there is a LOT of things that are much easier in the shell
<acresearch> people, what is wrong with unity 8?
<ObrienDave> it's unity ;P
<acresearch> is it for PCs or mobile phones?
<acresearch> ObrienDave: haha
<ducasse> acresearch: it's not ready yet
<acresearch> ducasse: why was it included in 16.10?
<ObrienDave> and it's unity ;P
<ducasse> acresearch: it's included as a 'tech preview' only
<acresearch> ducasse: oh ok
<acresearch> ducasse: when do you think it will roll out as the primary environment?
<ducasse> acresearch: when it's ready :)
<ducasse> acresearch: also, according to mark s., the community will choose whether they want unity 7 or 8
<ObrienDave> oh no! not the mark s. ;P
<wiselydoesit> trying to get Android Studio / Android Emulator setup, is umake still the recommended method on Yakkety?
<ObrienDave> you're compiling it?
<ObrienDave> https://developer.android.com/studio/install.html
<Guest76180> How to run Vino ubuntu 16.04?
<ObrienDave> do you mean run WINE?
<ducasse> Guest76180: /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop should autostart it
<wiselydoesit> i'm just running "sudo umake android" ObrienDave , we shall see what happens.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<meldron> hey guys, recently after i boot my machien the wired network connection is not working, only after i manually restart via the tray icon it works again, anybody had a simular problem?
<ObrienDave> meldron, which kernel are you running?
<meldron> ObrienDave: 4.4.0-57-generic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> meldron, which version of ubuntu
<meldron> SebthreeBQM10HD: 16.04
<ObrienDave> meldron, 4.8.x.x is available in the repos, try that
<meldron> ObrienDave: installing via deb file?
<ObrienDave> use synaptic to find it
<meldron> linux-image-4.8.0-32-generic?
<ObrienDave> sec...
<baizon> meldron, ObrienDave: linux-image-4.8.0-32-generic
<meldron> is there some kind of meta packe which also installs hedaer files...?
<rangemonger> isnt there a linux-headers?
<ObrienDave> linux-signed-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<ObrienDave> that's the complete package
<ObrienDave> linux-signed-image-4.8.0-32-generic
<meldron> ah tanks alot
<ObrienDave> not that last one
<meldron> what I always wnated to know: is there a difference between linux-headers-4.8.0-30 and linux-headers-4.8.0-30-generic?
<ObrienDave> headers is only part of the complete package
<ObrienDave> or the low-latency version, linux-signed-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<ObrienDave> meldron, do you use grub-customizer?
<meldron> ObrienDave: i dont
<meldron> ObrienDave: do i have to make any manual adjustments to grub?
<ObrienDave> that can help with putting the kernal list in grub in the order you like. install via PPA
<ObrienDave> *SHHHHH* don't tell anyone here I recommended installing via PPA ;P
<rangemonger> lol 2nd that
<rangemonger> i use it too
<cfhowlett> apparently ObrienDave has forgotten the unfortunate fate of heretics ...
<ObrienDave> ;p
<meldron> lol, shit now you are doomed for helping me
<meldron> so let's see if the new kernel fixed the problem
<ObrienDave> what happens in #u stays in #u ;P
<rangemonger> http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc45/snesfreak/neogaf/bender-doomed.jpg
<meldron> ObrienDave: thanks alot, works fine again
<ObrienDave> \o/
<ObrienDave> btw, i had trouble with wired connection using 4.4.0.57 also
<bytefire> hello, for a systemd service is there a way to define restart strategy, e.g. exponential backoff or retry n number of times and then give up?
<one808> 。。。。。
<ObrienDave> well, there's a pillow calling my name. *waves and poofs*
<one808> hello?
<FreddG> hi
<VISIONGATE> hi guys
<VISIONGATE> using peanunt for the pkk to auth onto ubuntu server at ec2
<VISIONGATE> but what pass is used for an su prompt once im logged in?
<VISIONGATE> no one an idea?
<cfhowlett> you waited a whole 40 seconds ... perhaps a bit more patience, yeah?
<VISIONGATE> ^^
<akik> VISIONGATE: what is peanunt?
<cfhowlett> VISIONGATE, somewhat esoteric query ... perhaps #ubuntu-server might know more?
<VISIONGATE> pageant sorry
<VISIONGATE> key management-
<akik> VISIONGATE: you need to find your user password from somewhere
<akik> VISIONGATE: who provisioned that server?
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: your running pagent on linux ?
<ikonia> or from a windows host
<VISIONGATE> windows host
<VISIONGATE> its ec2 / amazon aws
<VISIONGATE> the use ssh keypair auth
<VISIONGATE> normaly they dont have set a userpwd
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: you understand that "su" has no password ?
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: and you understand you can't login as "root" from ssh ?
<VISIONGATE> i login as ubuntu
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: then what command do you run
<VISIONGATE> for example su - postgres
<VISIONGATE> i need to type a pass
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: no you don't
<VISIONGATE> eventhou i successfully authed with keypair
<ikonia> a.) you don't use su
<ikonia> b.) you shouldn't be the postress user
<ikonia> c.) your keypair auth has nothing to do with your shell auth
<VISIONGATE> i c
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: what do you actually want to achieve ?
<VISIONGATE> i want to setup an ubuntu server and install odoo on it.
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: ok - so what part are you struggling with ?
<VISIONGATE> on the amazon ec2 - but im not really an admin or experienced with server stuff. coming more from the design area and just training / practicing
<VISIONGATE> and would like to try out odoo.
<ikonia> design area ?
<VISIONGATE> photoshop, illustrator, after effects
<ikonia> as in graphic design ?
<ikonia> ahhh
<VISIONGATE> ye
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: so are you following a guide or just playing around ?
<VISIONGATE> so im probably asking very anoying questions
<ikonia> not at all
<VISIONGATE> well i just started an instance- at ec2 - logged in successfully with keypair
<VISIONGATE> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/install-odoo-erp-software-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<VISIONGATE> and i try to follow this guide
<VISIONGATE> my own estimated "logic" says, i need to install first some services
<VISIONGATE> and put them into the autostart
<ikonia> that guide sucks
<VISIONGATE> cannot judge or say which one sucks, knowledge is too small :)
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: not a cirtisism of you
<VISIONGATE> but if you say it, i believe you
<ikonia> howtoforge = %99 rubbish
<VISIONGATE> brb - smoking
<VISIONGATE> after that lets find a nice guide
<VISIONGATE> the issue i get is, i can only do copy paste of guides, but actually i dont really learn something, and if i have to modify sth, i get stuck. it makes it pretty hard to really get more XP in this
<morodey> buongiorno
<morodey> qualcuno e in linea?
<morodey> ciao pixeli
<ikonia> !it | morodey
<ubottu> morodey: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<morodey> grazie
<VISIONGATE> ikonia: can i qry you?
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: no need
<ikonia> just ask in the channel
<VISIONGATE> right
<azizLIGHT> all my desktop icons have disappeared on 14.04
<VISIONGATE> as I said, im a total noob, finished the commandline at codecademy, to learn to navigate with the standard commands, thats all. i got a bit of knowledge about what a cronjob is, iptable is. but thats it. so im looking for a challenge, besides that i really want to try out odoo. so ill try to make a small roadmap, step by step, to master this. i got an amazon ec2 instance running and im logged in right now using ubuntu. goal is to install
<VISIONGATE> odoo (openERP)
<azizLIGHT> is it because i am running out of hdd space
<VISIONGATE> ikonia: trying the official documentation now ( https://www.odoo.com/documentation/9.0/setup/install.html#packaged-installers )
<The_Myth> azizLIGHT: are you Gnome,  Kde, Xfce?
<azizLIGHT> im on regular ubuntu 14.04
<azizLIGHT> i think thats unity
<VISIONGATE> ikonia: "permission denied" once i try to "echo "deb http://nightly.odoo.com/9.0/nightly/deb/ ./" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<azizLIGHT> never mind solved it
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: official docs are always a better start, however, cautious should be advised as sometimes the official ones are also sloppy
<azizLIGHT> nautilus crashed
<azizLIGHT> i opened nautilus and everythings back
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: I'm not going to help you any more
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: I told you not to use su, not to be the postgres user
<ikonia> and I can see you've ignored that advice and are now asking blindly in ##linux
<The_Myth> azizLIGHT: good then :)
<VISIONGATE> ikonia: that was 20 minutes ago before you started helping me
<ikonia> Hmmmm
<VISIONGATE> im just with you.
<ikonia> benifit of the doubt as the time stamps are questionsable
<ikonia> VISIONGATE: for your issue, run "sudo -i" then run that command, then run "exit" to drop out of the privileged shell
<VISIONGATE> thx
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<VISIONGATE> ikonia: that helped- thanks
<azizLIGHT> ok but now windows that were open before nautilus crashed, are not responding
<azizLIGHT> such as terminal
<azizLIGHT> i had a command running in terminal in a loop
<azizLIGHT> i can see the terminal and the command there, and it has exited, but i cannot interact with the terminal window
<CryptoSiD> Hi guys/gals
<CryptoSiD> im having an issue on ubuntu 10.04, cant install a package, but this work fine on ubuntu 16.10
<CryptoSiD> dpkg-deb: file `/var/cache/apt/archives/r1soft-getmodule_1.0.0-50_amd64.deb' contains ununderstood data member data.tar.xz , giving up
<CryptoSiD> the apt is so old that must be the issue
<MonkeyDust> CryptoSiD  10.04 is dead, or was that a typo?
<a13> :)
<a13> helllllo :)
<CryptoSiD> MonkeyDust sadly it's not a typo
<a13> y'a pas un francais :)
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<CryptoSiD> ubuntu 10.04 with directadmin, guess the client dont want to upgrade this
<MonkeyDust> !eol | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<bum> Hello seb
<Ubik_> hello
<The_Myth> hi guys. i have vps, with Ubuntu 15.04 installed if i recall. supposing that i want to remove completely all the packages that i've installed before trying to do sudo-release-upgrade, that way i will "start over" what are the commands that i should do? thanks in advance.
<MonkeyDust> The_Myth  you too, both 15.04 and 15.10 are dead, !eol
<The_Myth> MonkeyDust: i'm not the owner of the datacenter, so, i've sticked to the OS that they've installed. i dont even know if i can upgrade by myself
<The_Myth> the problem is that i have eggdrops and i have some problems when running them with megahal module.
<The_Myth> the module just dont start and give me a serie of output errors.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<MonkeyDust> The_Myth  the errors are probably related to 15.04 being dead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> The_Myth, MonkeyDust what errors just re joined here, and why are they on 15.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> The_Myth  in this channel, type   /topic
<spinza> how stable is upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 now?
<The_Myth> MonkeyDust: i'm not that sure. do you understand about eggdrops?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> spinza, rather stable, and it would update to a point 1 or 2
<ducasse> The_Myth: 15.04 is still unsupported here, you need to upgrade to a supported release to get help in this channel.
<spinza> just a "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<The_Myth> LTS updates are released every 3y, correct?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> two
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 18.04 is the nxt
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 16.04 current
<The_Myth> oh. i see. they receive support for 3y..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<The_Myth> nice one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> The_Myth, it used to be three years for desktop and five years for server, but now for quite a few both get five yeas
<MonkeyDust> policy has changed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> The_Myth, 16.04 has support untill 20121
<SebthreeBQM10HD> MonkeyDust,  yep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 2021
<SebthreeBQM10HD> The_Myth,  standard releases only get 9 months support for quite a few releases now, but used to be 18 months like most other distros
<symbls> ....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> symbls, ......
<symbls> ..............
<symbls> i am a green hand..
<cfhowlett> this is ubuntu --- gardening is somewhere else
<symbls> i install the sofeware just now, and didn't know how to use until now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the gardening software ok :d
<cfhowlett> !manual | symbls
<ubottu> symbls: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Almoullim> Hello
<Almoullim> Can anyone help me with owncloud
<Almoullim> i get wrong password when in the intial start page
<joni_> hello
<joni_> whats up
<symbls> thanks
<yva> Hi, I found a bug with the manual installation using ecnrypted disk (not formatted properly). Where should I fill in a report?
<piousminion> Hi, I've added 'ppa:materieller/teamspeak3' and updated apt, but the package(s) don't seem to be available. Ideas?
<cfhowlett> !bug | yva
<ubottu> yva: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<piousminion> This is maddening. I can see the damn package in the repo, but it won't fetch it. grr
<SuperCat> Its playing hard to get?
<CryptoSiD> probably related to repo priority piousminion
<piousminion> CryptoSiD: At least I have something to google now. thanks. hehe
<szymon_g> hi
<nlkjyi> 。。。。
<piousminion> CryptoSiD: changing the priority did nothing. :/
<home> i need help
<j41> What with, home?
<home> my ubuntu is suffering many problwms
<j41> Please describe them!
<home> root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<home> since iam the root user
<home> and this is desktop
<Kissamos> is it possible to install ubuntu on my samsung galaxy tab 10.5 s?
<home> j41 are you there
<j41> home: What are you trying to do when you get this error?
<home> for update
<home> of archives
<j41> home: What command do you run?
<home> sudo apt update
<cfhowlett> is this YOUR system home?
<home> and sudo apt upgrade
<j41> home: Is it your computer?
<MonkeyDust> home  what's the outcome of    whoami
<home> i am having this problem since i got upgraded to  16.04
<home> yes it is my computer
<j41> home: What is the output of the command    whoami   when run in a terminal?
<home> home
<j41> home: Run the command    file /etc/apt/sources.list
<j41> What does it output?
<home> /etc/apt/sources.list: cannot open `/etc/apt/sources.list' (No such file or directory)
<j41> home: That means your sources.list file is missing
<cfhowlett> something very wrong here
<j41> ^
<home> i cannot mount usb or cd rom
<MonkeyDust> home  pastebin the outcome of      ls -l /etc/apt/    ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<home> ls: cannot access '...': No such file or directory
<home> ls: cannot access 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/': No such file or directory
<home> /etc/apt/:
<home> total 68
<home> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Dec 28 14:11 apt.conf.d
<home> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 10  2014 preferences.d
<j41> home: Please use a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> home  us this webpage http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<j41> Then tell us the link
<j41> home: You can tell us the link now
<home_> link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23716764/
<MonkeyDust> and s/he's gone
<j41> oh well
<j41> :P
<j41> Hopefully they solved their problem
<popsound> Hi
<j41> Hi, popsound!
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks !
<popsound> Does ayone know how to fix speakers pop sound at startup?
<popsound> My laptop's internal speakers work nicely
<j41> popsound: How bad is the pop? It might just be how your speakers/soundcard works.
<popsound> But external speakers or headset does pop sound every time I boot my laptop
<popsound> It doesnt happen with windows
<popsound> But happens with ubuntu
<popsound> However it doesnt happen with laptop's built in speaker
<popsound> The pop sound is very bad. It comes with 100% volume
<popsound> So if I have my headset on and forget that it comes then I basically jump.
<j41> popsound: Is your laptop made by HP?
<popsound> yes.
<j41> popsound: It seems to be a known issue with HP laptops
<j41> popsound: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/373452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373452 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Hp DV5 audio noise" [Low,Expired]
<Night_> hmm  I'm having issues with dhclient -6 to option IPv6 from my ISP, i have to disable firewall(csf) for it to work, even if i have added ports needed to allow list
<Night_> anyone have nay ideas?
<j41> popsound: Maybe you could try some of the fixes in there, eventhough they are for older releases of Ubuntu?
<j41> popsound: Maybe this will help to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160882/popping-noise-from-laptop-speakers?rq=1
<popsound> Btw that's DV5? a model number? THen mine is different..
<j41> popsound: Try the second link I sent you, maybe the fixes in there will help.
<popsound> "If you don't have an Intel HDA sound card, you're all done. Otherwise:" How do I know if I have?
<MonkeyDust> popsound  lspci
<j41> popsound: Once you run that command, look for 'Audio device:'
<popsound> Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 09)
<popsound> So I dont have HDA
<popsound> INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=false didnt help
<j41> popsound: Did you comment out the line: INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE=${INTEL_AUDIO_POWERSAVE:-true}
<BluesKaj> popsound,. sudo lshw | grep snd
<juan_> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<popsound> j5l: yes
<popsound> BluesKaj:             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<popsound>              configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=64
<popsound> options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 didnt help either. whould I replace snd-hda-intel with snd_hda_intel?
<BluesKaj> popsound, then you have intel hda, but latency is a bit high
<popsound> what's latency?
<BluesKaj> popsound, lag
<popsound> What can I do about it?
<popsound> Btw wht laptops work fine with ubuntu? I figured that hibernate is also problematic with hp....
<BluesKaj> well it's milliseconds, you probly wouldn't notice 64 out of 1000
<nkr_> nouveau.modeset=0 saved my life
<lyze> Hello! I've fallen in love with a windows program, called maxto ( https://maxto.net/ ) which basically allows you to define regions on the screen and whenever you maximize windows they'll maximize to those regions instead of fullscreen. Does somebody know if theres a similar program for ubuntu (xfce)?
<ikonia> lyze: I don't think so
<ikonia> the desktop works different in linux, there is a tiling window manager, where each region is a "tile"
<aryo> hi guys
<aryo> what's fun channet to chat?
<j41> #ubuntu-offtopic and #freenode
<popsound> nkr_: where shall I put nouveau.modeset=0?
<lyze> Ah thats a bummer, thanks ... c: ikonia
<aryo> hi guys
<aryo> what's the fun channel for chat guys?
<aryo> i'm so lonely
<ikonia> aryo: ##chat
<ikonia> use that channel
<aryo> whoaa thanks
<ddybing> That's a channel for sensible conversations. Pretty sure I won't fit in... :(
<j41> ddybing: anything goes in #ubuntu-offtopic LO
<j41> :P*
<ikonia> j41: no it doesn't
<j41> ohokthen
<ddybing> Fantastic! I need a non-sensible channel ;-)
<Turiya> [23:44] <Turiya> http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/abc-live-stream/IV1512H001S00
<Turiya> [23:44] <Turiya> thats the abc nye live stream
<Turiya> [23:45] <Turiya> only 15 mins until midnight 01-01-2017
<ikonia> Turiya: we don't need that spam
<Turiya> k
<bum> Grub included already in every distribution?
<ikonia> bum: pretty much every distro will use it as the boot loader
<ddybing> Unless Canonical sponsored ABC, I don't see the relevance.
<aryo_> test
<aryo_> hi guys
<j41> Hello aryo_
<ddybing> Hi
<j41> Hi ddybing!
<aryo_> nothing to do this new year eve
<j41> aryo_: Why not install Ubuntu onto everything possible?
<j41> :P
<ddybing> Install party is the ultimate way to spend your time
<ddybing> Install Ubuntu on your mum's laptop, your father's tablet and so on ;)
<aryo_> ahahahaha they would kill me
<j41> Install Ubuntu onto your fridge.
<ddybing> j41: Yeah, why not? Who wouldn't want an open source fridge?
<j41> Exactly!
<ddybing> I would
<j41> Samsung make fridges with a big screen on (possibly running Android?), why not install Ubuntu onto it?
<EriC^> open, *Error: you're over your calorie limits, sudo open
<bum> Wifi hdmi Bluetooth also needs driver?
<j41> EriC^: xD
<EriC^> :D
<IamKrilcov> I am trying to verify my file i dl'ed, is this the right command? gpg --keyid-format 0xlong --verify tails-i386-2.9.1.iso.sig tails-i386-2.9.1.iso
<Ben64> IamKrilcov: idk, this is ubuntu support, not tails support
<IamKrilcov> Lol, how do I verify a keyring
<IamKrilcov> in ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> IamKrilcov  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Ben64> IamKrilcov: check tails support for how to verify their iso
<IamKrilcov> i dont know what cat /etc/issue means
<Ben64> IamKrilcov: here i googled for you, have fun https://tails.boum.org/install/download/openpgp/index.en.html
<IamKrilcov> i have it open, thanks however.
<Ben64> then unless you have an ubuntu support question, seems this is done
<IamKrilcov> thanks
<remix76> hi all
<remix76> Remix OS for PC Version 3.0.207 ubuntu  --  sysrq emergency remount r/o HELp
<remix76> Remix OS for PC Version 3.0.207 ubuntu  --  sysrq emergency remount r/o HELp
<remix76> HELP ME !
<ikonia> remix76: sorry no
<ikonia> remix76: we don't support unoffiical ubuntu releases
<remix76> ikonia:  ????
<MonkeyDust> remix76  your OS or distro is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> remix76  type    /topic
<IamKrilcov> Can someone direct me, to where I can go to add keyrings or verify stuff using ubuntu?
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: add keyrings ? verify stuff ?
<remix76> MonkeyDust: k
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: could you ask a clearer question please
<Ben64> ikonia: trying to verify tails iso, but the tails page on "how to verify iso" isn't enough apparently
<IamKrilcov> im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> not this tails stuff again
<ikonia> trying to be anonymous on the internet, yeah ok
<Ben64> the site says exactly how to do it, i don't see how it's on topic here at all
<ikonia> it's not
<IamKrilcov> I thought this was an ubuntu help desk
<ikonia> it's support for ubuntu
<ikonia> what ubuntu help do you need ?
<j41> They want to verify a file against a key
<The_Myth> Happy New Year to all! see you around next year! xD
<IamKrilcov> Ok, maybe this is an ubuntu question. How do I import a signing key into my keyring?
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: what keyring are you using
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: how do I check?
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: you decide which keyring app you want to use
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: I am a newbie, how?
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: what is the page you're following
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: https://tails.boum.org/install/download/openpgp/index.en.html
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: ok - so you need to pick a keyring app
<ikonia> then import that key
<ikonia> then verify the iso you're using against that signature
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: whertdo I get that app from? the repository?
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: yes
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: if you read lower down the page you can see examples
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: i use seahorse
<ikonia> IamKrilcov: seahorse what ?
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: I found the proper helpfile, thank you
<ikonia> ahh, great
<rob__> hi
<rob__> hi
<tuxiano> Hi, I tried to upgrade my homeserver from 14.04 to 16.04. But now the upgrade process hangs with this error: invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel. Any ideas?
<Techno62> I am having a problem with the version 16. The computer had version 14 on it. Is it possible that the Version 16 is too much for the computer
<tuxiano> Techno62: dont think so, should be another problem
<Techno62> Ok, well just in case I am downloading Version 14 to try it....The program starts up good but after a while the screen locks up
<ikonia> you can't downgrade
<ikonia> ooh, downloading, I'm sorry
<Techno62> You can?
<Techno62> You can't?
<ikonia> Techno62: sorry, I thought you said downgrade, not download, apologies
<Techno62> Maybe its something to do with the graphics card
<thereyouare> its just got 2017 here
<MonkeyDust> and you're sober enough to type
<thereyouare> fireworks are all around area
<thereyouare> I'm sitting alone in front of PC in IRC
<enzotib> thereyouare: which country?
<thereyouare> enzotib: I prefer to stay anonimous
<menace> Hi, why does nautilus not see 9p filesystems as an qemu-kvm-guest?
<menace> i can mount it, even automatical via fstab... but there is no mentioning of the passthrough 9p filesystem within syslog/dmesg/journald, but it can be mounted... can someone explain this?
<julian2000nl> Happy new year @thereyouare!
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: can I msg you a log?
<IamKrilcov> ikonia: I am at the last part.
<N00Bish> how do i get world of warcraft installed and playable on unbuntu?
<paalgyula> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=33768
<paalgyula> install wine than run the launcher of wow
<waterfall> hi
<N00Bish> thanks
<j41> Hello waterfall
<fearnothing> is anyone in here able to help with troubleshooting logging in openldap?
<fearnothing> I have set an olcLogFile, but nothing's going in to it
<paalgyula> uhh openldap was my worst decison ever
<paalgyula> now we are using opendj
<fearnothing> I've tried running the ldap binary manually but it just dumps help output and exits, even if I'm running it with the exact same command as is in the systemd service config
<fearnothing> openldap is working
<fearnothing> but not logging
<paalgyula> yeah but the acl's pretty hard to set up
<vojzzo> Anyone here?
<cfhowlett> vojzzo, ask your ubuntu question
<vojzzo> Whats the best linux distro for and old pc?
<j41> vojzzo: In terms of Ubuntu, probably Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> vojzzo, lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware.  xubuntu is also worth considering
<vojzzo> thanks
<vojzzo> How much space does xubuntu take up?
<cfhowlett> vojzzo, basic installation about 5gb
<vojzzo> And lubuntu?
<j41> !xubuntu | vojzzo
<ubottu> vojzzo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<j41> !lubuntu | vojzzo
<ubottu> vojzzo: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tomreyn> roughly the same
<vojzzo> ok, thanks
<bum> How to make live pen drive for lubuntu
<bum> I downloaded ISO image for lubuntu
<j41> !usb | bum
<ubottu> bum: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bum> I already downloaded image
<bum> What's next step
<j41> Please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<philip> hello
<philip> Anyone know where to find the code for a package installed via apt-get? Specifically msttcorefonts, which has a broken link that needs to be updated.
<SchrodingersScat> philip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<live> guys, I got into some serious problem. please help me out.
<baizon> !ask | live
<ubottu> live: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gudmund_> Should I install Oracle Java 8/9 or Open JRE?
<live> I had Lubuntu and Xubuntu installed on my laptop. Dual booting.
<baizon> gudmund_: i personally recommend openjdk
<live> Xubuntu was installed second.
<live> I wanted to remove Xubuntu. So, I logged into lubuntu and deleted the partitions that contained Xubuntu.
<lordstoges> Hey all I have couple of support question? Would anyone happen to have a few free minutes to give a hand?
<live> Now not able to boot into Lubuntu.
<live> sorry for typing my query on multiple lines.
<baizon> live: you need to reconfigure grub
<baizon> live: you removed the "active" grub
<live> how to do that? I am not able to get to the grub menu at all.
<Prinz_IRCman> Open JDK, support Open Source
<lordstoges> I was recently given a laptop which I installed ubuntu 14.04 on and I was wondering what to put into the terminal to see if it has a working wifi card.
<baizon> live: boot into the liveusb and just reinstall grub
<live> I don't know. I just deleted the partition that contained Xubuntu.
<live> liveusb?
<baizon> live: ubuntu live usb / live cd
<live> I have a live usb of debian. Can I use that?
<baizon> live: if youre using lubuntu, then take the lubuntu live cd / usb
<live> otherwise, I'll have to create a live usb of Ubuntu.
<live> ok. Need to create one, I think.
<sebsebseb> hi
<baizon> lordstoges: http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<baizon> live: but dont format your partition, or all data will be lost
<live> can I reinstall grub with this debian live usb I have with me now?
<baizon> live: not really, take the same lubuntu you have installed
<baizon> live: that will work 100%
<live> Will have to create one, then.
<aruns> Hi.
<baizon> live: i recommend doing that
<aruns> I am trying to install .Net Core version 1.3 on Ubuntu 16.04 using its DEB package.
<aruns> But it tries to install the wrong dependencies?
<aruns> It tries to install dev packages for dotnet
<live> ok
<live> how to install grub?
<live> grub2?
<aruns> I install the Ubuntu 16.04 .deb package from https://www.microsoft.com/net/download/linux
<aruns> Ah wait my bad.
<aruns> I misread.
<baizon> live: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<baizon> live: or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<baizon> aruns: no problem :)
<live> ok.
<aruns> Oh, by the way.
<aruns> Does anyone have any recommendations for good 3DS emulators for Linux?
<aruns> Apparently Citra is the best option at the moment.
<baizon> aruns: https://github.com/citra-emu/citra
<aruns> baizon: Yeah, that's what I figured, thanks.
<aruns> I'm looking to run something like Pokemon X.
<aruns> Not sure if the emulator's enough of a finished product to run it well yet.
<aruns> But oh well, will give it a go.
<live> btw, which is more suitable for beginners? Mate or Xfce?
<aruns> I don't think it's a question of which one is more suitable.
<aruns> I think it's more a question of do you want something that looks nice but is quite resource intensive.
<aruns> Or something that is just as nice looking but less harsh on resources.
<aruns> Like the Unity DE does a lot of 3D graphics rendering.
<aruns> So if your graphics card is quite old, might make your machine a bit slow.
<baizon> live: xfce imho
<vrobot> hi
<rob1> hi
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> How can I compile C# applications from the command line on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<baizon> arno_: i think this is the wrong channel for this question
<lgstate> is crtmpserver the best "rtmp server streaming" software on ubuntu, or is there something else to use?
<aruns> No.
<aruns> I mean compile a simple .cs script
<baizon> aruns: i think this is the wrong channel for this question. Try #C#
<aruns> baizon: OK, thanks.
<live> aruns, which distro of linux you use?
<rajveer> hello this is rajveer kumar
<rajveer> I am new to linux
<cobber2005> Hello. I put the IntelliJ IDEA on Ubuntu 16.04, but can find a valid directory to set up the Java JDK.  Does anyone know which folder it's located in?
<hadi> hello
<hadi> the command update-grup cant detect the win7 on sda4
<rajveer> you can find any directory by typing locate folder name in terminal as far as i know
<sebsebseb> rajveer: hi
<rajveer> hi
<cobber2005> I did this: cobber2005@cobber2005-X201EP:~$ whereis java
<cobber2005> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<cobber2005> cobber2005@cobber2005-X201EP:~$ ls -l /user/bin/java
<hadi> it is output of "fdisk -l":http://dpaste.com/003X65X
<cobber2005> Whoops, please ignore my last line
<cobber2005> But IntelliJ doesn't like those 4 places.
<hadi> But "update-grub cant detect win7 on sda4": http://dpaste.com/2PGXFCD
<hadi> I am picking my hair! I tried a lot to fix the grub and be able to boot to win.
<hadi> Help me please
<hadi> Also notice that: "Partition table entries are not in disk order." May it be the problem?
<OerHeks> hadi, did you change that hdd to AHCI ?
<hadi> OerHeks, I dont know
<hadi> How can I know?
<cobber2005> Any IntelliJ user here?
<hadi> I deleted a partition before installation of ubuntu and then increased the size of win7 partition too
<OerHeks> hadi, you might want to run sudo parted -l  for better output
<hadi> OerHeks, result of parted: http://dpaste.com/2PE7EWS
<hadi> OerHeks, the 76GB sda4 is win7
<OerHeks> if normal grub update does not find it, os-prober would. or there is something else going on, ntfs might be dirty, not clean /unmounted
<hadi> Ha! The windows partition was in hibeernated mode before resize
<OerHeks> ai
<hadi> OerHeks, I can mount it read-onl
<hadi> how could I clean my ntfs partition?
<OerHeks> oke, this might be your culprit, not sure what to do about that
<OerHeks> repair with windows7 iso and reinstall grub after that
<hadi> OerHeks, I tried to but win7 installer didnt find the win7
<hadi> weird
<kus> hi guys, is it possible to add a persistent folder to my kde neon live usb?
<kus> It is a 4GB flash drive
<ducasse> kus: kde neon is not ubuntu, so not supported here.
<kus> :( it is basically ubuntu with another window management thingie though
<ducasse> kus: still not ubuntu. i think their channel is #kdeneon, try there.
<j41> kus: Only official Ubuntu flavours are supported here
<OerHeks> kubuntu usb creater should give that option
<kus> OerHeks: ah I'll take a look thanks
<OerHeks> kus, you might want to check #kubuntu too
<kus> thanks OerHeks (:
<kus> there's no activity on #kdeneon or on #kde-neon sorry to bother you guys
<OerHeks> kus, maybe better luck *next year*
<kus> haha thanks
<klungel> every time i login my laptop suspends? (its on a dockingstation with external monitor)
<hadi> OerHeks, Even after mounting  win7 partition manually, the "os-prober" still doesn't recognize win7 partition
<kus> oh btw I wonder if my next question would be off topic. I mean I run Ubuntu on the digital ocean box so it is tangentially related...
<kus> Hi, I have a question about networking. so I have a domain through go daddy and I added an a record for subdomain.domain.tld and pointed it to my digitalocean box I then did ping subdomain.domain.tld but I get 184.168.221.18 which is godaddy's ip address not my digital ocean box. Did I do something wrong? It has been over 24 hours since I added the a record so I assume it should have propagated. Also going to https://subdomain.domain.
<kus> tld gets me to my do box but for some reason http://subdomain.domain.tld doesn't redirect to https. thank you for your help
<j41> kus: Maybe a question for ##networking ?
<OerHeks> when mounting, what error do you get? i think it will contain 3'not clean unmounted' or 'hybernation'in that error
<klungel> kus: what record type ?
<klungel> every time i login my laptop suspends? (its on a dockingstation with external monitor)
<szymon_g> hi
<j41> Hello szymon_g
<szymon_g> hi j41
<j41> Do you need any Ubuntu help?
<szymon_g> aye, sort of
<j41> What's up?
<szymon_g> if i'd compile my own kernel from scratch (in debian way), will i have to rebuild nvidia drivers from .run file (downloaded from nvidia) or can i use dkms?
<szymon_g> i don't have ubuntu ATM, so i cannot check it
<j41> I don't know, but maybe someone else does!
<j41> Sory!
<j41> sorry*
<szymon_g> hah, no problemo :)
<szymon_g> i used to install them (i.e. the drivers) manually, but maybe some nvidia-dkms package could build it for me for the non-standard kernel
<kus> klungel A record
<hadi> OerHeks, I cleaned the win7 partition using "remove_hiberfile" flag during the boot
<hadi> OerHeks, But os-prober still can't detect the win7 on sda4
<hadi> I guess it is a problem of os-prober
<szymon_g> sda4? it's rather unusual partition to see
<szymon_g> *an unusual
<kus> klungel what bothers me is when I ping I get to a godaddy ip address and not my vps ip address so I wonder what I did wrong
<hadi> szymon_g, Yeah. The number of my partitions is messed
<hadi> The partitions are not in the disk order
<kus> OerHeks: the startup disk creator didn't offer any persistence options :(
<kus> here's what I used usb-creator-kde/xenial,now 0.3.2 amd64 [installed]
<momken> OerHeks: Thank you. This is my second computer. On my first one I was Hadi
<momken> I think I messed the win 7 during increasing its size with gparted
<xXEoflaOEXx> I installed GNOME, to see how the laptop handles GNOME, but when I open anything (settings, etc.), it opened with System program problem detected and when I closed any window, the background turned black, then it logged me out! One thing that I am running on 2 monitors.
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Can you log back in at all?
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41: Yes, The desktop shows up.
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Does the problem still happen?
<momken> It may be easier to reinstall win7 completely. Thanks to being able to mount win7 partition, I could backup the files on desktop (etc.)
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41: Yes, in any apps
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Can you turn off/shutdown your computer then turn it back on (but not restart)?
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41: Yes, I can do it. It turns off successfully and turns on successfully
<ducasse> xXEoflaOEXx: any files in /var/crash?
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Have you done this after installing GNOME? (I meant for you to actually do it)
<xXEoflaOEXx> ducasse, I have seen some crash files for gnome (2)
<ducasse> xXEoflaOEXx: delete them.
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41, I installed GNOME, then I logged out and switched the session then logged in (to GNOME)
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: What I'm trying to say is have you tried turning it off and on again?
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41, Yes, I turned off and on
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Okay
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41, and same thing happened
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Have you tried reinstalling GNOME?
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41, No, I have not.
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: Can I suggest you try?
<ioria> xXEoflaOEXx, does your laptop handle unity ? what de were you running before ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ducasse, I deleted them, I will see after restarting
<xXEoflaOEXx> ioria, Yes, It is Unity before I installed GNOME
<ioria> xXEoflaOEXx, ok
<xangua> xXEoflaOEXx: how did you install gnome?
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: which version of Ubuntu? also do you have any ppa's installled?
<xXEoflaOEXx> xangua: apt-get install gnome
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb: 16.10, and no ppas
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop may have been a bit better
<idea> hey , are anyone know ubuntu left click problem , its stopping left clicking after a while
<sebsebseb> more full thing
<xangua> Or just gnome-shell
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: I guess you can still try this.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: but the system error message, is there an error mesage on it?
<idea> no error message
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, It is downloading right now... and the error message it only said System program problem detected
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: ok,  I get that in this install on right now on a lap top, such a mesasge box, but that was after doing certain stuf that yeah broke things a bit. that usaully doens't come up unless something is wrong or sort of wrong
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: anyway ubuntu gnome desktop may fix things a bit more
<Datz> Hi, I'm running a 2560x1440 resolution monitor, but the ubuntu settings default to 1024x768. When I go to adjust the resolution, there are no other available settings. I've tried the proprietary drivers, as well as the nouveau. I'm using a nvidia 970 card. thanks for any help.
<ioria> idea cat ~/.xsession-errors
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, OK, it is downloading right now.
<sebsebseb> ok
<Datz> I should add I'm on 16.04, and Mate 1.14.1
<j41> Datz: Have you restarted after installing the drivers?
<Datz> j41: yes. I've switched back and forth between drivers a few times, and restarted along the way.
<Datz> Another thing I noticed is that the the display manager says the display is "Unknown"
<Datz> I'm using and HDMI cord for the connection.
<j41> Datz: Run nvidia-settings
<j41> Datz: What do you see under GPU-0 (something like DFP-0?)
<Datz> I only ger application profiles, which is blank, and nvidia-settings configuration which has some unrelated preferences
<Datz> maybe I'll try and run it as root.
<Datz> same thing,,
<j41> Datz: Can you see GPU-0 in the list?
<Datz> I cannot
<j41> GPU 0*
<j41> Datz: I'm thinking maybe the drivers aren't installing correctly, or detecting your graphics card
<Datz> I see.
<j41> Datz: Are you using the drivers from: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/download/driverResults.aspx/113340/en-us ?
<Datz> Just using the ones that are available under "additional drivers"
<Datz> let me check the version..
<Datz> 367.57
<j41> Datz: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/113340/en-us is a later version
<j41> Try installing that
<Datz> ok, should I revert back to the nouveau drivers in the addtional drivers settings?
<j41> Datz: Yes
<Datz> ok, thanks. bbiab
<j41> :)
<Datz> j41: output from nvidia-settings that I didn't notice at first: https://hastebin.com/gesiyemuwi.vbs
<Datz> you're right, looks like the driver isn't installing correctly
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: ins
<sebsebseb> installed now ?
<rusdi> cggg
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, Yes
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: ok tewsted it ?
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: it should have changed your boot up screen to
<sebsebseb> it will say like ubuntu gnome or something
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx:  but ubuntu gnome is a full meta package, whewre as gnome is just more a baisc one
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: re boot, log  back into gnone, see if the error mewssage comews up etc
<sebsebseb> cojme back tell me :d
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, rebooting...
<xXEoflaOEXx> One thing, it changed my bootscreen and also a GRUB color, so I assume it installed fine.
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: oh efola is a girls name?
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> it won't touch grub the ubuntu gnome package
<sebsebseb> probably change the plymouth boot up theme though to the ubuntu gnome
<lasersaber> i'm surprised ubuntu doesn't come with inxi installed
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, Yes, you are right
<sebsebseb> what's inxi ?
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: yeah,thats little stuff but yes you installed a proper thing so
<sebsebseb> anyway logging in and what happens ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, Logging in...
<lasersaber> sebsebseb, tool to check hardware info
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: ^^ See: '  apt show inxi ' .
<akik> lasersaber: it comes with lshw, though
<xXEoflaOEXx> sebsebseb, Thanks, it fixed my problem
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: good, I guess just partial stuff installed then before, not quite everything that should have been really etc
<j41> xXEoflaOEXx: You've fixed it?
<sebsebseb> j41: yeah seems isntallkg ubuntu-gnome-desktop fixed it
<j41> sebsebseb: Ah, makes sense :P
<sebsebseb> j41: it has more in it, gnome  is more basic
<j41> Yeah
<sebsebseb> gnome is just upstrema stuff I guess
<Datz> j41: thanks for your help, the new driver works a treat.
<j41> Datz: Awesome
<Datz> :)
<MozartX> function
<lasersaber> how do i pipe my output to a pastebin url?
<baizon> lasersaber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<Sean_McG> I think there is a pastebin tool you can download -- not sure if it is packaged for Debian/Ubuntu though... ah, yeah that's the one
 * Sean_McG is upgrading from trusty -> xenial now, wish me luck!
<OerHeks> <command> | nc termbin.com 9999
<lasersaber> baizon, thanks
<xXEoflaOEXx> j41, yes
<lasersaber> baizon, works! :)
<totoo> ciao
<totoo> !list
<ubottu> totoo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kode54> not the first italian user I've seen popping into the first channel they could think of, saying ciao a tutti and !list
<kode54> the 1990s called, they want their illicit file transmission methods back
<Random832> i've accidentally deleted /usr/bin and /sbin - what's the best way to recover from this without reinstalling
<Random832> like i know that i have to reboot to a live cd because sudo is gone but beyond that
<kode54> Random832: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191942/deleted-all-the-files-in-usr-bin-typing-in-rm-rf
<kode54> that may be helpful
<kode54> although
<kode54> suggestion
<kode54> install debootstrap on the livecd
<kode54> then mount your root and any other filesystems you usually mount under it
<kode54> then debootstrap the mounted root
<kode54> you should be able to chroot into it after that
<kode54> you'll need to mount --rbind /dev, /proc, and /sys into it
<kode54> then chroot /mnt /bin/bash --login
<kode54> then you should be able to follow the parts of that askubuntu page to query which packages you need to reinstall
<kode54> assuming debootstrap doesn't completely clobber the package database of a target
<kode54> let me see
<lasersaber> how do i change my panel's width?
<j41> lasersaber: Change them back to default or just change them?
<lasersaber> change my panel or taskbar width
<j41> lasersaber: Does this help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157321/can-i-set-a-custom-horizontal-width-for-a-gnome-panel
<MSF> Hello
<j41> Hello MSF
<lasersaber> j41, we'll see. thanks.
<MSF> Can someone gain a shell on a system if they can dns spoof a network?
<wedgie> MSF: by itself, probably not. But it would allow allow them to run many other attacks that could lead to a shell.
<lasersaber> never mind i found what i need :) http://www.noobslab.com/2016/04/macbuntu-1604-transformation-pack-for.html
<Toba_> I'm on 16.04 LTS & I'm getting "held back" messages for some pretty important packages.
<Toba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23718923/
<xXEoflaOEXx> Toba_, Use dapt-get dist-upgrade
<xXEoflaOEXx> Audi*
<xXEoflaOEXx> Sudo*
<j41> Toba_: You could also try: apt-get install <names of packages kept back>
<Stinky-Feet> Toba_: Or if you are like me and prefer arguments that sound better: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<kode54> I prefer safe-upgrade or something similar on this one VPS I have
<kode54> currently running mailinabox on it, and that still requires 14.04
<xXEoflaOEXx> Toba_, How about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? It will force these packages to upgrade
<Toba_> oh thanks I'm trying the intsall one
<Toba_> I don't want to distupgrade because I might end up on an non LTS version
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | Toba_
<ubottu> Toba_: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Toba_> oh. I misunderstood that for *years* based on a complete assumption. Wow.
 * Toba_ puts on dunce cap, returns to dunce corner
<Toba_> my stuff is cleanly up to date now and working just fine, thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Toba_: All a process of learning :) We are all at some point on that curve .
<wedgie> Toba_: don't feel bad. The naming on that *is* rather confusing
<Toba_> wedgie: thanks
<Herbalist> quiet today
<Herbalist> irie new year all
<The_Myth> Happy New Year folks (if you already reach it, otherwise, wishes of one)
<sebsebseb> hi
<j41> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> j41: hi
<j41> sebsebseb: hi
<deus_> nick deus402
<deus402> whoops
<deus402> trying to get xdrp working on 16.04 and having some problems. I followed this guide: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=9962 but i'm stuck when trying to actually connect. I get the xrdp login, but in the connection log it says: "receiving server init /n error - problem connecting" here is my .xsession-errors log, which i don't really understand: http://pastebin.com/cKjkw930
<deus402> also, for the record, i'm trying to connect across the internet from another 16.04 system.
<goose1> Hey everyone, my mouse keeps not wanting to right click and I cant figure out how to fix it
<goose1> Itll work for a bit, then just shit out on me
<goose1> I've tried $ sudo rmmod usbhid and $ sudo modprobe usbhid
<sintre> use the mouse on another system and see if does it there
<goose1> That solves it for a bit but then it comes back
<goose1> sintre: it works fine on other systems
<goose1> and works fine sometimes on Ubuntu (GNOME 16.04)
<sintre> wifi , blutooth mouse or wired
<goose1> usb wired
<goose1> Steelseries Rival 300
<sintre> hmm odd , only thing i can think of is something is binding that key to somethign else for some reason
<sintre> and after a time delay to boot
<goose1> Like it is somewhat working now, but cant minimize some stuff, other times it just turns in the I-Line and just doesnt do anything besides move
<sintre> have a different mouse to try?
<goose1> nah unfortunately not
<sintre> then you'll know its something with system
<sintre> i'd buy or borrow one when you can , that way narrow culprit down
<goose1> I keep running rmmod and modprobe to fix temproarily but thats not a viable solution
<goose1> hmm may try that
<goose1> I saw a few other people around having similar issues on 16.04
<sintre> all packages up to date?
<goose1> yeah
<goose1> And all other USB devices, like dongles, wifi adapter, my usb KB are working fine
<goose1> Itll just come back randomly and not work all of a sudden. Been driving me nuts
<sintre> no clue never had to trouble shoot a wired mouse , odd problem
<sintre> very anooying one i bet as well
<goose1> Yeah I havent had to before either haha
<goose1> Its just weird, running those 2 makes it work, then a few minutes later I get RIP mouse
<sintre> yes , one thing you expect to work is your mouse lol
<goose1> At least my KB works fine or id be screwed
<sintre> yea, well look at it as training for using shortcuts hehe
<sintre> until you can solve this riddle
<goose1> Its just confusing, like it will always move, but sometimes stay as the I-beam, then not click
<goose1> But always move
<sintre> i'd check new mouse on current system and old mouse longe on a different
<sintre> if you have a gaming mouse with lots of buttons maybe some software is getting confused on what to do with it
<goose1> Well its always working fine on my Win10 partition
<goose1> Nah its just a simple little Gaming mouse
<goose1> Maybe I can grab drivers from SS
<sintre> yea if its not simple three but with a wheel mouse , trying to get some new driver smight help
<goose1> Yeah no drivers for Linux on site, hopefully some FOSS ones out there
<goose1> Anyone know how to show displayed host on weechat?
<CoderEurope> goose1: You could try here: https://plus.google.com/communities/104181302778416960107
<goose1> CoderEurope: thanks
<goose1> I THINK i may have figured it out
<CoderEurope> https://redd.it/5aw0ba goose1 checkout this (and other :) ) subreddits for help etc ... medium/long term.
<goose1> CoderEurope: Thanks! im a really active redditor, but never found that one
<goose1> Ah linux
<joe50> brasil
<CoderEurope> right goose1 - well post a link you've done & I shall reply :)
<goose1> I think my headset dongle being plugged in may have messed with ti
<goose1> Yeah that may have done it. Working fine now
<OerHeks> Happy New Year !
<MIMI> s -m IRC.CORRUPTIRCD.COM
<GNUtoo> Hi, is there a way to add a file inside the initramfs?
<deus402> trying to get xrdp working between two 16.04 machines across the internet. I followed this guide: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=9962 but when i try to connect i get these errors: http://pastebin.com/cKjkw930
<GNUtoo> I'm trying to do a fully encrypted rootfs, and I want to add the key inside the initramfs
<GNUtoo> I found how to add a script to unlock the partition, but I hope there is an easier way than that
<Eduard_Munteanu> GNUtoo, any reason why you need the key inside the initramfs?
<Herbalist> Irie New Year Everybody
<tomreyn> probably to decrypt /boot and /
<GNUtoo> Eduard_Munteanu: not to type the passphrase twice with GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y in /etc/default/grub
<[_]`> when i boot, it never fully loads and stops at gray screen.. it says loading stuff this and that but never make it to the starting screen. it's the os in my other partition
<GNUtoo> Happy new year too
<[_]`> :(
<Herbalist> ty
<tomreyn> GNUtoo: i'm not really sure but i *think* anything in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ goes into the initrd
<Herbalist> why you looka so sad
<[_]`> is there something i can do abouot this? maybe delete some filed so it forces OS to reconfigre or w/e so it starts?
<GNUtoo> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> GNUtoo: better check how it's done, don't rely on me there
<GNUtoo> I'll try with cpio -idv and so on
<GNUtoo> *I'll check with cpio -idv and so on
<GNUtoo> else I'll have to read all the initramfs scripts, but I don't even know how it works, so the learning curve is a bit high
<user_user_> Hello, I need some help with nivdia drivers and boot issues.
<sn9> yesterday, i rebooted after a long uptime on trusty, applying a bunch of updates incidentally, including bringing the kernel from -101 to -106, and today i notice that ever since, ethernet does not work anymore. i want to be able to fix this without rebooting again. thanx
<user_user_> I cannot boot outside of recovery-mode because the keyboard isn't available for typing the crypt passphrase when the non-foss nvidia drivers are enabled.
<sn9> lspci: -d: Invalid device ID
<sn9> oops
<sn9> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1502] (rev 04)
<GNUtoo> tomreyn: it didn't work, but I found that there is some documentation in /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/README.initramfs.gz, I missed that while doing dpkg -L before
<GNUtoo> so I'll read the documentaiton
<tomreyn> GNUtoo: good luck. there are a couple guides on FDE incl. /boot on the web, but, apprently like most people, i've been too lazy to set it up so far, mostly because of the aparent maintenance overhead. it surely would be nice to have it better integrated into the system, though.
<OerHeks> GNUtoo, maybe post #4 is your fix too, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326223
<tomreyn> ... so that it would be just a metter of maybe installing a setup helper package. but i can imagine its no fun to test this stuff in many scenarios, and to get it stable, covering them all.
<GNUtoo> OerHeks: My goal is to have luks+lvm encrypted without /boot without needing to enter the password twice (in grub and in the initramfs)
<user_user_> @GNUtoo have you come across encryption password not being accepted due to keys not typing?
<GNUtoo> user_user_: no, I want LUKS + LVM without /boot, and I used GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK in /etc/default/grub for that, it works fine but then it asks for the password twice
<jcjordyn120> c_smith, welcome fellow LGC member xD
<c_smith> jcjordyn120, I'd recommend keeping chat on-topic here.
<jcjordyn120> c_smith, why?
<c_smith> this is a support channel, not a chit-chat channel. for chit-chat, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcjordyn120> ah okay
<sn9> it's support when someone responds
<c_smith> sn9 true, it's new years eve, so not many people using their computers I'd guess
<c_smith> but still, I'd rather not run the risk of anyone getting banned
<c_smith> or kicked
<sn9> as for my issue, i already tried removing and reprobing e1000e, still doesn't work, although the spew in dmesg changed
<sn9> googling is no help
<Sean_McG> my upgrade, did not go so good :(
<Sean_McG> I think I have it under control now. Lesson learned was to definitely remove any packages from other PPAs
<Sean_McG> I got burnt by ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<sector327> .
<sn9> ..
#ubuntu 2017-01-01
<CoderEurope> https://plus.google.com/communities/101683336200914838165 FIrst message of 2017 Ha !
<AbuMaia> Can someone help me recover the mouse double-click speed setting for 16.10?
<user_user_> is there a way to say which graphics card to use as a grub permission?
<AbuMaia> I find I am unable to open any file by double-clicking unless by clicking very rapidly and repeatedly
<wedgie> AbuMaia: settings -> Mouse & touchpad -> Double-click
<AbuMaia> wedgie: that setting is missing: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ti6gk766k0v9q5u/Screenshot%20from%202016-12-31%2016-57-49.png?dl=0
<wedgie> AbuMaia: uh.......... Not sure. Hopefully someone else knows
<arooni> was trying to follow http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/09/13/vim-8-0-released-install-ubuntu-16-04/ to get latest version of vim; but then i got https://gist.github.com/arooni/6f8d55f2291c26d3a85b7c155d09ea7e .. ideas?
<bivo> Since the update a few days ago my wifi has been having weird slowdowns, I've tested on my Mint 18.1, android and windows systems but only this is having slowdowns
<kk4ewt> !mint |bivo
<ubottu> bivo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bivo> kk4ewt Read it again, I'm asking about my Ubuntu install
<OerHeks> arooni, see comments.. "It seems it is compiled without python support"
<bivo> kk4ewt I'm saying I tested on other distros and OSs
<arooni> OerHeks: the ppa version?
<OerHeks> Yes, according to tipsonubuntu
<AbuMaia> Can someone help me recover the mouse double-click speed setting for 16.10? https://www.dropbox.com/s/ti6gk766k0v9q5u/Screenshot%20from%202016-12-31%2016-57-49.png?dl=0
<OerHeks> .. and then; many of my normal key mappings are not working correctly in vim8.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AbuMaia> OerHeks: was that for me?
<sn9> i think it was for anyone who knows
<sn9> much like what i asked
<sn9> sadly, no one seems to
<OerHeks> AbuMaia, no, for arooni
<fearnothing> hi folks, trying to figure out issues with my logging config
<FrostyBytes> fearnothing: what are the issues?
<fearnothing> I'm trying to send logs that are being sent to /var/log/syslog to a remote server, but not everything I want to send is turning up at the destination
<fearnothing> I'm getting cron events, and a couple of other bits and pieces
<fearnothing> but what I'm really interested in is the slapd events, and those are not coming through
<FrostyBytes> well it must be your configuration post your configuration
<fearnothing> coming up, gimme a sec
<fearnothing> http://pastebin.com/reLCq5b7
<sn9> [Sat 2016-12-31 03:27:39 PM PST] <sn9> yesterday, i rebooted after a long uptime on trusty, applying a bunch of updates incidentally, including bringing the kernel from -101 to -106, and today i notice that ever since, ethernet does not work anymore. i want to be able to fix this without rebooting again. thanx
<sn9> [Sat 2016-12-31 03:29:14 PM PST] <sn9> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1502] (rev 04)
<sn9> [Sat 2016-12-31 03:53:43 PM PST] <sn9> as for my issue, i already tried removing and reprobing e1000e, still doesn't work, although the spew in dmesg changed
<FrostyBytes> fearnothing: well it doesn't look like you have any entry for slapd
<rizonz> when I do a tftp boot my isc server give for tftp the right address but when it does another DHCP request from the OS I get one IP higher
<Sean_McG> sn9: is it possible the NIC itself is physically dead?
<FrostyBytes> fearnothing: you may want to uncomment the catch-all for var/log/messages block
<sn9> Sean_McG: worked fine up until the reboot
<Sean_McG> sn9: did it possibly get renumbered (no longer eth0)?
<sn9> Sean_McG: no
<Sean_McG> nothing in dmesg?
<fearnothing> ok, clearly I'm not understanding how this works correctly
<sn9> yes, stuff in dmesg
<Sean_McG> what does it say?
<Sean_McG> (regarding the e1000)
<fearnothing> my system doesn't even have a /var/log/messages, how would uncommenting a line that applies to something that doesn't exist be useful?
<sn9> before the rmmod and modprobe:
<sn9> [61324.589644] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Reset adapter unexpectedly
<sn9> [61326.609189] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<sn9> after:
<sn9> [74576.274405] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Reset adapter unexpectedly
<sn9> [74578.226118] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<sn9> oops
<Sean_McG> those lines both suggest the NIC is fine
<sn9> after:
<sn9> [74588.258943] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Reset adapter unexpectedly
<sn9> [74590.206644] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<sn9> [74590.206655] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<sn9> cut off a line
<Sean_McG> ah hrm... autonegotiation failed? or do you only have a 10/100 Mbit switch?
<sn9> but there it is
<sn9> the switch i have it plugged into is 10/100
<Sean_McG> (not sure what TSO is)
<fearnothing> FrostyBytes - any word on that question?
<phwarbird> hello, I'm trying to reinstall grub from a ubuntu live cd
<phwarbird> `sudo update-grub` gives me an error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<sn9> Sean_McG: another pkg that got updated was linux-firmware
<Sean_McG> sn9: that could be your culprit
<Sean_McG> sn9: is this machine a server?
<sn9> Sean_McG: changelog doesn't mention a change to e1000e, and it's a laptop
<Sean_McG> sn9: my theory is that maybe something needs a BIOS or EFI update to go along with the firmware
<Sean_McG> sn9: in any case, I'm not sure this is fixable without a reboot. maybe try downgrading linux-firmware and see if that helps
<stayonthehustle> clear
<nchambers> how can I tell what process/pid I have running on port 53
<sn9> sudo netstat -plunt
<Sean_McG> most likely it is dnsmasq
<sn9> but that will tell him pid
<Sean_McG> tru dat
<nchambers> thanks guys
<LordNelthon> does anyone use oh-my-zsh and agnoster in gnome-terminal? If so, how do you solve the issue in line height?
<dbclk> folks..i'm running this .sh file to install mariadb and install a blank password for root but, it isn't working https://gist.github.com/dbclkclk/4f89560334ed6f97382241a6fb66db27
<dbclk> any ideas?
<radens> hello, I'm on an arm computer and I'd like to install gcc for cross compiling to an x86 target.
<radens> what package should I look for?
<smaudet> Happy New Years
<sentre> 3 hours and ten minutes to go for me
<sentre> but happy new years :)
<Guest1842> hello, how can I configure a wireless network from the command line and if I restart it connects automatically to the same network?
<icyjug> i want to disable ipv6 on the runtime
<icyjug> i was thinking using sysctl
<amnix> I am getting very low wifi speed on ubuntu compared to my phone or any other windows devices.
<sn9> Sean_McG: your suggestion made me google: e1000e "firmware" linux
<amnix> why is that?
<icyjug> and the kernel module "ipv6.disabled=1"
<sn9> Sean_McG: found this, will test: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/11387144
<Sean_McG> sn9: good luck
<icyjug> would that simply be sysctl ipv6.disable=1 ?
<sn9> Guest1842: depends on whether or not you are using network manager
<icyjug> or doesnt it work that way
<amnix> so
<amnix> ?
<Guest1842> hello, how can I configure a wireless network from the command line and if I restart it connects automatically to the same network?
<sn9> Guest1842: depends on whether or not you are using network manager
<Guest1842> sn9 Im not. I only have cli and not gui
<sn9> Guest1842: make sure it's not installed, first
<Guest1842> sn9 I just installed it. Ill remove it. How do I enable wifi then?
<Random832> can someone pastebin /etc/fstab? it's a long story
<ItalianBreadP> yo
<ItalianBreadP> guys
<priporg> what is fstab?
<ItalianBreadP> what's up? I needed some quick help.
<Sean_McG> (f)ile (s)ystem (tab)le
<priporg> Sean_McG, nice
<priporg> Sean_McG, is PPA specific for Ubuntu?
<hggdh> ItalianBreadP: just ask your question
<Sean_McG> priporg: yes
<ItalianBreadP> umm
<hggdh> priporg: pretty much. Other distros may have something similar, though, but PPAs are for *buntu
<ItalianBreadP> I cant seem to get apt-get to work on my new linux system
<priporg> I read there are two ways to add a PPA in Ubuntu. Not sure why there is a difference.
<sn9> priporg: older, newer
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: can you show the output in terminal when you run "sudo apt update" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ItalianBreadP> okay
<priporg> sn9, it had something to do with the type of PPA...
<sn9> no
<k1l> priporg: and yes, ppa is specific to ubuntu. its 3rd party repos build and hosted on launchpad.net
<k1l> !ppa | priporg
<ubottu> priporg: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<priporg> for example, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<name> OR sudo add-apt-repository <url>
<k1l> priporg: the first one is a ppa. the second one is another 3rd party repo hosted somewhere else
<ItalianBreadP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720131/
<priporg> ah..got it!
<priporg> k1l, thanks. i understand now,
<ItalianBreadP> if i try to download any app through apt-get, though, it doesn't work
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: you still have the cdrom entries in your sources.list activated. go to system settings > updates und software  and disable the cd rom there
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: and you have already enabled some ppa with kritalime which is misconfigurerd
<ItalianBreadP> hmm
<ItalianBreadP> sorry if this looks like a basic problem for you. I'm very new to ubuntu, so I don't understand some stuff
<ItalianBreadP> in which tab do I disable the cd rom?
<priporg> Can someone walk me through how to install Nvidia driver 304.134 properly on Ubuntu? I believe I tried almost everything. The previous update to driver gave me endless login loop. After updating the driver to the latest via adding ppa and running sudo apt-get update I get a black screen after login in GUI. Help is much appreciated.
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: on the second tab, called "other sources/programs" there should be a checkmark for the cdrom. disable that
<ItalianBreadP> ah, yep!
<ItalianBreadP> disabled it
<ItalianBreadP> lol sorry, my network kinda dropped
<priporg> I then tried the manual install via Nvidia installer, it complained "failed to load Nvidia Module" during installation, And on reboot gave me a black screen after gui login.
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: ok, close the updates and programs window. the in terminal run "sudo apt update" again
<ItalianBreadP> alrigh
<ItalianBreadP> t
<ItalianBreadP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720146/
<k1l> ok, now please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" which will output an url, show that url here please.
<ItalianBreadP> http://termbin.com/4xma
<priporg> w.if-not-true-then-false.com/2015/fedora-nvidia-guide/ <-- this guide says Nvidia driver 304.xx requires a patched Nvidia Installer as it's incompatible with certain kernels. I'm wondering if this is the same case with some Ubuntu Kernels? Anyone know?
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: ok, we need to delete one line of a file, which is causing that last error: so please do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kritalime-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list", then delete  the last line (which is the same as the 2nd line). then press ctrol+o for saving. ctrl+x for exit.
<Sean_McG> priporg: possibly, I use the graphics-drivers PPA
<Sean_McG> just installed nvidia-370
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: after that "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and you are good to go
<k1l> priporg: its 2017 now and there is a lot that changed since 2015. so if you name your exact card, exact ubuntu and kernel others could help in here
<priporg> Sean_McG, I'm using graphics-drivers PPA as well. Until most recent update to driver 304.134 I was getting endless login loop. Now just getting black screen after gui login.
<ItalianBreadP> This shows up on the bottom:   File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kritalime-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: yes, press enter then to make it save
<Sean_McG> priporg: which GPU and Ubuntu release are you using?
<priporg> k1l, I'm using geforce 7400 go, which uses drivers Nvidia 304.134. Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Not sure on the kernel.
 * Sean_McG grumbles about laggy ssh connection
<ItalianBreadP> okay, cool
<bivo> Anyone else getting flakey wifi speeds since the recent updates?
<priporg> Sean_McG, ^
<ItalianBreadP> should I try apt-get to install an app now?
<Talla> Hi all I'm in need of some help
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: i would first run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you got all the updates installed. then go ahead and install the new programs you like
<Talla> I tried to upgrade from 15.04 to 16.10 (some steps in between) and due to a power cut... I'm having a lotta trouble
<bazhang> state your issue please talla
<AbuMaia> Talla: what kind of trouble?
<Sean_McG> priporg: I wonder if 304 even works on the kernel in Ubuntu 16.04
<Talla> Well for one, my old installation won't start up
<tomreyn> Talla: what was your upgrade path, how did you upgrade? what was the last upgrade you started?
<Sean_McG> looks like my upgrade to 16.04 broke my nameserver... boo hiss
<k1l> Sean_McG: priporg there is an nvidia-304 package on 16.04 and that works. maybe that card needs some special treatment
<priporg> Sean_McG, I wonder the same. I know it works on Fedora but only using a patched Nvidia installer as it's incomptible with some of their kernels.
<Talla> I started by using the termin upgrade-manager -d or some such
<Sean_McG> k1l: possibly, not sure myself. I have a GTX 1070
<k1l> priporg: that is not the case on ubuntu. ubuntu ships nvidia packages
<Talla> since the software center wanted nothing to do with it.
<ItalianBreadP> k1l: I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720170/
<Talla> I was just about to complete the upgrade between 15.10 and 16.04 when the powercut struck midway though.
<Talla> I think I was just past the lightdm selection stage.
<Sean_McG> anyways I'mma take a break. back later.
<priporg> k1l, i tried the shipped nvidia 304 package and was getting endless login loop. tried lots of remedies to no avail.
<Talla> When I tried to launch I now get: Failed to start load kernel module
<ItalianBreadP> yo priporg: I had the same issue. Did you try turning off secure boot on BIOS?
<Talla> I tried to launch in recovery mode but
<Talla> I can't access sda1 because it refuses to mount
<Talla> and I can't get dpkg to reconfigure because it's locked (on sda1)
<priporg> ItalianBreadP, no, but i'm not sure I have secure boot. i'll check later.
<Talla> The reason it won't mount properly is because it is missing some "IO iso885...something or other"
<Talla> So far as I can tell
<Talla> aka: Royally screwed
<ItalianBreadP> priporg: yeah, you should haha. I had the same issue yesterday and it fixed as soon as I turned off secureboot
<Talla> In the mean time, I've booted a live disk in the hopes of saving my data
<Talla> I have 300GB of data and no where to put it.
<Talla> I can't simply upgrade (which I would like to do) because...well it just refuses.
<priporg> k1l, Sean_McG, Admittedly I did a manual nvidia install first before using Nvidia-304 package. Not sure if that screwed things up?
<k1l> priporg: yes, possible
<priporg> ItalianBreadP, what driver are you using?
<Talla> And I have no idea how to partition off my data so that it's protected from the install (I'd like to reintergrate it later)
<ItalianBreadP> priporg: I used 375, I believe
<Random832> seriously though can someone pastebin /etc/fstab mine got deleted and i need an example of a good one
<ItalianBreadP> k1l: did you get my pastebin? I still seem to get the same issue
<sn9> Random832: 14.04, or 16.04?
<ItalianBreadP> (or paste.ubuntu.com)
<Random832> sn9, not sure it really matters but 16.04
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: i am looking into it.
<priporg> ItalianBreadP, yeah you're ok. I'm like trying to run the last supported Nvidia driver on Ubuntu.
<ItalianBreadP> k1l: thank you
<Random832> Talla, i had the same error message while dealing with my issue, try mount -o iocharset=cp437
<tomreyn> Talla: "IO iso885..." hints at s cd/dvd rom/writer. do you have some optical media in the drive which you dont need for booting?
<Random832> tomreyn, no it really doesn't, that's an error relating to the fat32 filesystem
<Talla> Nope
<Talla> No optical media in the drive
<Random832> iso 9660 is cdrom, iso 8859-1 is the default character translation for fat32
<tomreyn> but... which FAT partition?
<k1l> ItalianBreadP: some of your 32bit stuff is making issues. try a "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Random832> whichever one they're trying to mount when they get the error
<usuario> linux is the worst shit ever
<usuario> linux users must all be gay
<nohacker> Not only did russia manipulate the elections, russia took over all media using indians working there and is now absolutely manipulating the media by force. I am a personal witness to this, because my blog which contains more evidence about google and microsoft collaborating is being suppressed: http://pressthejustice.wordpress.com
<Talla> Someone ban him
<ItalianBreadP> I still get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720187/
<tomreyn> usuario: this is not a discussion forum, please stop.
<priporg> Before I check my Bios, what is the difference between apt and apt-get?
<usuario> if you dont know the differnce you are total fucked
<FrostyBytes> hey I've been using ubuntu for years without knowing the difference
<priporg> they seem to work the same...
<k1l> priporg: apt is the new command trying to merge some apt-get, apt-cache and other apt- commands
<xangua> usuario: don't do that again, thanks
<nohacker> the hacking is being diverted to electric grid hacking, actually they collected and manipulated information using google search, gmail and windows OS
<ItalianBreadP> usuario must be a user who lost interest in linux ahaha
<nohacker> #savethewest
<priporg> k1l, should i be using apt over apt-get then?
<k1l> priporg: yes.
<tomreyn> !ops | nohacker usuario
<ubottu> nohacker usuario: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<FrostyBytes> if it ain't busted don't fix it -- I will keep using apt-get
<Talla> Before I go rebooting my system with that iochartset idea...
<Talla> I wanna try the updating root again
<priporg> FrostyBytes, I'm guessing apt is completely backward compatible with apt-get ...
<k1l> FrostyBytes: apt-get and others are still fine to use. but with apt the changed the naming a bit to be less confusing (apt-get dist-upgrade vs. apt full-upgrade for example)
<Italianbreadp_> I'm back, k1l
<Italianbreadp_> did I miss anything?
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: <k1l> ItalianBreadP: some of your 32bit stuff is making issues. try a "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Random832> Talla, rebooting? i thought this error was from a mount command
<Talla> No
<Talla> This is from trying to upgrade my system
<Talla> and it failing...
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: already tried bro, got another issue popping up
<Talla> There we are
<Talla> gonna reboot
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: which one?
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720205/
<nohacker> not true. not only did russia manipulate the elections, russia took over all media using indians working there and is now absolutely manipulating the media by force. I am a personal witness to this, because my blog is being suppressed: http://pressthejustice.wordpress.com
<xangua> !ops | nohacker again
<ubottu> nohacker again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hggdh> nohacker: stop
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: removing apt is not good.
<nohacker> ok
<cfoch> hi
<Italianbreadp_> why'd I quit?
<Italianbreadp_> lol
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: better remove aptitude since that seems to make a lot of issues
<cfoch> what packages does libboost-all-dev install?
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: how do i do that?
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: sudo apt remove aptitude
<AbuMaia> until an op comes by to kick them, putting them on ignore works too
<xangua> !find libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> Found: libboost-all-dev, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost-all-dev&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: another error! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720213/
<Talla2> okay I am in recovery root, and trying to apt-get update but dpkg demands a reconfigure.
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: it seems that something made a mess with your system. were there other PPAs in use before?
<Talla2> however apparently that's on a read-only system
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: I tried installing java and steam manually before
<Talla2> any way through this?
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: will I have to completely reset linux on my machine?
<Italianbreadp_> (By the way, if you need to know, this is in a dual boot setup with w10)
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: no, dualboot doesnt interfer with that.
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: alright
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: i am thinking about a possible way out that dependency loop there. somewhat from your manual installs must have made that loop.
<Talla2> anyone?
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: I mean, I'm fine with having a clean install with my system again
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: just takes time haha
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: "sudo apt remove aptitude:i386"
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: what is the output of "dpkg --print-architecture"?
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: it shows amd64. my OS is in 64 bit, in case you need to know
<k1l> and "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" shows i386?
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: yep! it shows i386
<Italianbreadp_> and sudo apt remove aptitude: i386 gets me this paste.ubuntu.com/23720223/
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: "sudo apt install google-chrome-stable"
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: same issue, unmet dependencies
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720240/
<Talla2> is there somewhere more appropriate to ask?
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: apt-cache policy libudev1:i386 libudev1 udev aptitude:i386 ppa-purge| nc termbin.com 9999"
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: http://termbin.com/8o94
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: sudo apt install libudev1
<cfoch> have you installed ICU?
<parsnip> hi, any ideas for this: "man: can't execute pager: Too many levels of symbolic links" http://sprunge.us/ffiF
<cfoch> compile
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: again--same issue :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720279/
<k1l> this is somewhat the sledgehammer method: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-depends" install libudev1
<Ben64> parsnip: ls -l /usr/bin/pager /etc/alternatives/pager /bin/less
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: if that doesnt help now. you can try to remove all the packages making issues there and try to reinstall them afterwards with apt. because the next step would be a reinstall. somewhat of your manual installs must have made that mess.
<k1l> Italianbreadp_: i need to leave now. maybe others can assist then
<Italianbreadp_> k1l: alright, thanks anyway for the help
<Italianbreadp_> much appreciated
<parsnip> Ben64: seems to be /usr/bin/pager -> /etc/alternatives/pager -> /bin/less http://sprunge.us/SbTi
<parsnip> there's also /usr/bin/less -> /bin/less
<Ben64> parsnip: that looks normal
<wannabej> Happy new year all
<sn9> Sean_McG: i've now tried 3 different cables, even recrimped one, same result
<plshelp> how do i change which partition my computer boots from
<plshelp> is it the boot flag
<Ben64> plshelp: you'll get better results if you explain what you're trying to accomplish
<plshelp> i want a prompt for which partition to boot to on startup
<plshelp> i have partitions for windows 10 and ubuntu and it automatically logs into windows
<sn9> plshelp: then you need to recover grub
<sn9> unless you use uefi
<plshelp> no
<lethu> plshelp, you need this https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<plshelp> just installed it on a live cd of ubuntu
<lethu> plshelp, you can make a bootable usb stick out of it with unetbootin
<lethu> good
<plshelp> is recommended repair probably fine?
<lethu> plshelp, yes
<mcasmkdsa> jj
<plshelp> installing grub in a specific partition automatically boots to it?
<Ben64> no
<plshelp> if i specify the disk does it prompt me
<Ben64> what
<plshelp> i feel like a small child pestering parents with impossible questions
<Ben64> grub goes onto the hard drive for example sda, not a partition like sda1
<plshelp> it offered the option of sda or sda1
<Ben64> and you chose sda1?
<plshelp> neither
<plshelp> i am deciding
<Ben64> well thats why it doesn't boot
<one808> d
<one808> c
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have installed GNOME yesterday and I put lightdm as the login manager, now how do I change the login manager from lightdm to gdm?
<uxfi> happy new years to all
<Sean_McG> yes, happy new year
<plshelp> um it didn't let me install grub to either
-dwdvj:#ubuntu- HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!
-atmqrsc:#ubuntu- HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!
-hiprel:#ubuntu- HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!
-fvpfx:#ubuntu- HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!
-uerpj:#ubuntu- HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!
-uerpj:#ubuntu- HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR! HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<regedit> where are the unity launcher bar files located?
<xangua> Regedit what do you want to do?
<regedit> trying to edit *.desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications doesn't seem to take effect on the launcher icons
<regedit> xangua: trying to modify exec parameters of a launcher icon
<regedit> i've googled and found mention about something "unity favorites" but can't find it here on 16.10
<ubuntu-mate> hello world
<regedit> ooh i found this: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<hydr0_burn_> Is IRC dead
<anter> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi anter
<anter> my names anter iam Egypt
<Takagami> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<uxfi> Thanks so much Takagami
<Takagami> Just thought I would pop in and say hello! Doing some server VM installs... on new years eve... good times...
<str8flush> new to irc how to i look at the topics
<linuxpc> can we rely on the page hit ranking in distrowatch.com. And also, there is custom filter option to choose distros based on certain specific needs like linux for beginners, for old computers etc. Does it provide a reliable information to decide on a particular distro?
<allorder> linuxpc: its a bit like horoscope
<str8flush> topics
<str8flush> ?
<linuxpc> can you suggest some websites like distrowatch.com where I can get some info on various linux distros?
<PythonProblems> Hi all. After updating Ubuntu Packages on my little HP Microserver, I now receive an error when I try to run deluged. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23720726/ Can anyone give me so advice as to how I can troubleshoot? Apologies if this is the wrong place to be asking!
<allorder> linuxpc: its a good place to get info, dont take rank number too seriously
<Takagami> @PythonProblems ooks like the python version / syntax may have changed? Tried updateing Deluge if there is one available?
<linuxpc> allorder, ok.
<PythonProblems> @Takagami Thanks for the fast reply! I don't think there is a Deluged update available. I added the deluge-team/ppa repository, and ran apt-get update and still end up with the same error when I attempt to run the daemon.
<Takagami> You may lose some settings but have you tried to reconfigure the package since the system updates?
<Takagami> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure deluge*'
<Takagami> Just a stab in the dark...
<PythonProblems> @Takagami Hmm. It's a headless configuration on a little HP MicroServer. So I ran the update for Deluged* and not Deluge, but I still receive the same error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23720776/
<PythonProblems> ran the dpkg-reconfigure command, not Update. Apologies
<Takagami> PythonProblems not sure what else to try... I'm not up on python and I don't use Deluge or the Deluge headless daemon... But from the error it looks like the python code that deluge uses is not being executed properly by the version of python installed... maybe try to roll back any python updates that occured, if any?
<Takagami> If the system updates you installed have been out for a few days, there may be some entries on the Deluge github for bug reports? I dunno...
<kang0> Drone` hi
<PythonProblems> Ok. Thanks for your help mate. I'll keep investigating. Cheers
<Takagami> No worries PythonProblems! HNY!!
<PythonProblems> same to you!
<Takagami> I wonder if my web cacheing service is doing weird things with apt-get.... maybe that's why it has size mismatch issues...
<hila> hi
<hila> i want help about this question  http://askubuntu.com/questions/857155/how-to-create-system-restore-point-with-rsync
<pavlos> ufw question ... I deny port 22 for both in and out (ufw deny in 22, ufw deny out 22) but nmap still reports 22/tcp open
<eelstrebor> pavlos, did you reload ufw?
<pavlos> how?
<eelstrebor> sudo ufw reload
<ballpen> pavlos I don't understand the mystery of ufw :)
<pavlos> eelstrebor, let me try ... ballpen, ufw is fine
<ballpen> Sure it is
<pavlos> eelstrebor, nmap continues to say port 22 open after reload
<Takagami> pavlos, also, unless your system is directly connected to your ISP with no router, check your port forward rules on your router. Sometimes it will report as open if it is forwarding, even if the destination is closed? Just an idea...
<eelstrebor> it will if you're scanning the localhost
<eelstrebor> pavlos, try using grc.com "shields up" app
<pavlos> I'm working on my 16.04 system, I have ssh running. I decided to deny access to 22, hence the rules. But, from another term I can still ssh 0
<eelstrebor> or scan the firewall from another pc on the networl
<pavlos> I thought ufw would block access
<Takagami> I like https://pentest-tools.com/network-vulnerability-scanning/tcp-port-scanner-online-nmap personally...
<eelstrebor> pavlos, if you did it right it should block the port - what does ufw status show you?
<pavlos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720855/
<Takagami> GRC's brute force password calculator is awesome! 76.8 trillion trillion trillion million years... hehehehe
<nohacker> Not only did Russia manipulate elections using Indians working in different places, they are noe forcefully manipulating the media. I know it personally because they are supressing my blog: https://pressthejustice.wordpress.com/
<ducasse> !ot | nohacker
<ubottu> nohacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eelstrebor> pavlos, looks ok to me - you could try being more specific by executing ufw deny 22/tcp
<pavlos> eelstrebor, done ... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720874/
<eelstrebor> pavlos, what does a port scan shor now
<pavlos> nmap canyon reports 22/tcp open and nc -zv canyon 22 reports Connection to canyon 22 port [tcp/ssh] succeeded! canyon my hostname 10.0.0.12
<eelstrebor> pavlos, don't know what to tell you - the port should be blocked - maybe try  ufw reject 22/tcp? with no rules ufw will block all incoming traffic  - you might try running ufw without any rules and see if that blocks incoming attempts to port 22
<pavlos> eelstrebor, I tried reject rule instead of deny ... same behavior. It is strange b/c I expected not to be able to ssh 0 ... I will read more on ufw. Ty and happy new year
<ducasse> pavlos: is ufw enabled at all?
<pavlos> ducasse, yes, ufw enable and ufw status reports the DENY ports
<pavlos> I must be missing something simple
<pavlos> also tried ufw deny ssh (kinda simple, using protocol name)
<Takagami> Yep... looks like my web cache messes with the apt repositories.... ugh... Looks like some exception rules are in order...
<al2o3-cr> it should be as simple as sudo ufw deny port 22
<piousminion> Hi, I've added "ppa:materieller/teamspeak3" and ran "apt-get update", but it's packages do not appear when I run "apt-cache search teamspeak".  What am I missing?
<pavlos> al2o3-cr, I put all the steps here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23720945/
<sachin> Hello, which is the best schedule app for ubuntu?
<piousminion> sachin: cron?
<cfhowlett> sachin, there is no "best".  they are free to install and test for yourself - as you should
<sachin> never tried cron, and which one works best for you,
<piousminion> sachin: I'm pretty sure you're using cron right now.
<cfhowlett> sachin, dude. there are over 1000 people in this channel so we do not poll here.  ask #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of stuff
<pavlos> or anacron as well
<sachin> Okay, what kind of activities is this channel mainly for?
<pavlos> support
<piousminion> sachin: "ubuntu"-specific support. a "schedule app" has nothing to do with "ubuntu" itself.
<tayzar> hello
<sachin> Yeah, I get it.
<tayzar> yeah
<ducasse> piousminion: which ubuntu version are you on?
<pavlos> piousminion, I assume you added the ppa with ... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:materieller/teamspeak3
<piousminion>  ducasse: xenial
<tayzar> trusty
<piousminion> ducasse: 16.04.1 LTS
<ducasse> piousminion: no errors when you run apt update?
<piousminion> ducasse: none
<piousminion> pavlos: correct
<ducasse> piousminion: any output from 'apt policy  teamspeak3-client'?
<pavlos> piousminion, let me try ...
<piousminion> ducasse: N: Unable to locate package teamspeak3-client
<ducasse> piousminion: take a look at the .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<wrl_> about an hour ago, I rebooted from xfce.  I did not get any of the normal bootup messages and the xlogin screen was blank.  However, the console screens are fine.  No errors in /var/log/xlog.  Any ideas?
<piousminion> ducasse: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/materieller/teamspeak3/ubuntu xenial main
<pavlos> apt-cache search teamspeak3-client
<pavlos> teamspeak3-client - TeamSpeak 3 Client
<piousminion> pavlos: odd. Ideas?
<piousminion> This is a fresh install as of last night btw.  Not that the average user couldn't mess it up in that time. :P
<pavlos> there is no teamspeak but there is a teamspeak3-client (and a teamspeak3-server)
<piousminion> pavlos: I'm aware. None of those appear in the search.
<pavlos> I did apt-cache search teamspeak*
<piousminion> pavlos: I did that just now. No change.
<pavlos> could it be that the repo did not load correctly?
<piousminion> No idea. No errors.
<tayzar> hello any one
<cfhowlett> !ask | tayzar
<ubottu> tayzar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tayzar> i want to know any question
<cfhowlett> tayzar, what is your first language?
<tayzar> yeah , why not support amd graphic ubuntu 16.04 versions
<cfhowlett> !amd | tayzar
<ubottu> tayzar: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<tayzar> thank :cfhowlett !
<faraco> Hi, how can I boot into tty in every reboot session in xubuntu 16.04? I already tried to change the value in the file /etc/default/grub from "quiet splash" to "quiet splash text".
<Nataliya> Hello! I am from Moscow. Does anyone want to chat?
<faraco> However, not working.
<cfhowlett> Nataliya, check your channel .  this is ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<faraco> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | faraco
<ubottu> faraco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<faraco> ah
<piousminion> ducasse: Found the issue. The repo does not include an i386 version. :(
<BOBO> s -m IRC.CORRUPTIRCD.COM
<cfhowlett> BOBO, don't do that here
<zzero1> sudo apt install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source uname Linux user-system 4.8.0-32-generic #34~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 13 17:03:41 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux  fails with https://clbin.com/fhFnY
<zzero1> any ideas ?
<zzero1> I have a bcm43228
<wrl_> what  is the upstart replacements name?
<wrl_> am I showing up on this channel?
<cfhowlett> wrl_, you are
<wrl_> thank you!
<wrl_> Sorry but I am using a console based irc client that I have never used.
<cfhowlett> wrl_, you might want to ask #xubuntu and/or #xfce.  FWIW, I don't even have that log file on 14.04
<zzero1> I have 4.8.0-32-generic in uname and when I install linux-headers-generic I get Setting up linux-headers-generic (4.4.0.57.60) ...
<zzero1> is the version wrong ?
<wrl_> cfhowlett you don't have /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<cfhowlett> wrl_, ah, that's not what you said last time!
<cfhowlett> yes I have the xorg.0.log
<wrl_> sorry
<one808> 你好
<cfhowlett> !cn | one808
<ubottu> one808: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wrl_> cfhowlett, KDE and Gnome are also installed but I don't even get the login screen and it should not be an xfce problem...
<cfhowlett> wrl_, try this: reboot, bring up grub, select an older kernel and report here if that worked
<wrl_> cfhowlett,  Indeed, for whatever reasons, I am not seeing the normal  boot up message other than loading initram.fs
<cfhowlett> on the chance that it's a recent kernel issue, try the above
<wrl_> Thanks but I'm now on the older kernel so that didn't work either.
<cfhowlett> OK ... thinking ...
<pangjiahao> hello
<xXEoflaOEXx> hello pangjiahao
<wrl_> cfhowlett, thanks for trying to help.  I'm going to reboot the machine and go to bed!
<cfhowlett> there's a plan!
<wrl_> Best I can do for now.  I out in the western US so too tired to continue though I did try purging and reinstalling the xserver.
<galt_> !play https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LBnMRWeV-E
<galt_> !next
<zerorax> hey, I'm having trouble with installing ubuntu on my laptop. it installs fine, but I have the dual-gpu setup with intel and nvidia graphics, and it tries to use the nvidia card when it boots which doesn't work. I can enter rescue mode and get a generic VGA interface, but then I don't have internet to apt-get nvidia-current... any suggestions? I tried the nosetmode boot option and no luck
<zerorax> (using ubuntu server and mini iso's)
<zerorax> (16.04)
<sebsebseb> zerorax: ethernet may work in recovery mode I guess
<sebsebseb> zerorax: but no wireless woudn't suprise me
<zerorax> I don't have ethernet as an option
<sebsebseb> zerorax: also it can get a bit confussed between a Nivia or intel when it's both I guess, but I don't have one with both
<sebsebseb> zerorax: this is more of a guess than aything else, but I guess you can set it up yourself telling it which to use or not use etc
<zerorax> the solution is to install nvidia-current , but I need networking to do that, and I tried all the workarounds people posted on different forums with no luck
<sebsebseb> zerorax: Ubuntu server is not meant  to have a GUI
<sebsebseb> zerorax: by the way
<zerorax> I don't want a GUI!!!
<sebsebseb> and mini isoes   uhw hat's that
<zerorax> I just want ubuntu to boot
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<zerorax> I want to use this laptop as a home server... There's no bios option to disable the nvidia graphics
<sebsebseb> zerorax: bios no, but in Ubuntu itself you can probably do it some how
<zerorax> perhaps
<zerorax> but i can't get there to try
<zerorax> i just get a black screen after grub
<sebsebseb> zerorax: well via the command line, you may be able to do something even, but not sure
<sebsebseb> oh a black screen after grub, not even into recery mode and its terminal ?
<zerorax> I can get into recovery mode
<sebsebseb> in the recovery mode terminal, you can probably do something, but I don't know the commands
<koffeinfriedhof> zerorax: you may chroot into this system using a live-stick or similar. thats perhaps easier that using recovery mode
<zerorax> but I can't get into the system with wlan0 working so that I can install nvidia-current
<koffeinfriedhof> *than
<sebsebseb> zerorax: you can probably disable nvidia on the command line forceing it to use Intel
<zerorax> I dislike this situation
<zerorax> I've been messing around for 3 hours with this
<sebsebseb> well  you wanted ngvidia disabled it sounded like
<sebsebseb> so it wouldl use intel graphic s instead
<zerorax> the reason I use ubuntu is because I want things to just work
<sebsebseb> well that won't alwasy be the case, depending on hardware
<zerorax> I'm frustrated
<sebsebseb> uh yeah
<koffeinfriedhof> chroot is easy and provides your needed networking.
<zerorax> yeah, that's true
<sebsebseb> try what koffeinfriedhof is saying I guess
<zerorax> do i need to set up any symlinks for the chroot?
<koffeinfriedhof> zerorax: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56687/how-to-chroot-ubuntu1 bit older but should work
<ducasse> zerorax: did you boot with 'nosetmode' or was that just a typo?
<zerorax> I booted with whatever the string is that the forum posts suggested, I don't remember the exact wording
<koffeinfriedhof> zerorax: nomodeset is xserver related. until 14.04 to use bootoption "text" or "textonly". But this does not work > 14.04 and I do not know newer commands :)
<zerorax> damn
<koffeinfriedhof> so, like I said: start live-medium, mount your installation and chroot into..
<buslique> happy new year!
<buslique> can anybody give me a link to awesome 4.0 for xenial?
<buslique> can't compile it :(
<buslique> i mean i need complete package
<sebsebseb> buslique: what the kerne. 4.0 of what ?
<sebsebseb> kernel
<ducasse> buslique: try #awesome on irc.oftc.net
<SwedeMike> sebsebseb: Awesome seems to be some kind of window manager.
<buslique> sebsebseb, 4.8.14
<buslique> but yes, i need exactly awesome windows manager v4.0 :)
<buslique> thanks, will try
<mukluks> buslique: https://www.reddit.com/r/awesomewm/comments/5j54eu/awesome_40/dbnl1z2/
<buslique> mukluks, pastebin.com/8mY7seau
<buslique> :(
<ducasse> buslique: you're missing one or more of the libxcb*-dev packages
<sebsebseb> hi
<therue> hey guys, quick question, what are some good special characters to use as folder name to make it show on top/first? :D
<ducasse> therue: why not just use '1111-whatever'?
<therue> ugly :D
<eisenmann> Hi @all
<one808> ...
<one808> is anyone here？
<one808> ...
<cfhowlett> one808, ask your ubuntu question - don't waste time
<bazhang> one808, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<eisenmann> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 installation and need this paket libswift-dev. But it looks like this paket is only aveilable within 14.04. anybody here and know why and how i can install it under 16.04?
<one808> just uninstall it
<one808> 23333333333
<one808> where R U come from？
<cfhowlett> one808, please be helpful or be quiet.  this is not the place for jokes.
<bazhang> one808, chat in another place please
<Guest91286> hey
<Guest91286> .
<Guest91286> no one here?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions and waste no time.
<one808> Is someone use Windows opera system?
<bazhang> ##windows one808
<cfhowlett> one808, ask ##windows   it's not supportd here
<Ichimusai> You are in the Ubuntu group, not the windows one.
<te_lanus> we could offer him an ubuntu install disk
<one808> how can i install ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !install | one808
<ubottu> one808: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<J1sy> Hello
<meldron> hey guys, does somebody know where to get/how to install a newer version of cal in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> meldron, sudo apt install cal
<J1sy> Sudo apt get install
<J1sy> sudo apt get update
<cfhowlett> meldron, sudo apt full-upgrade will bring you all available updates
<meldron> cfhowlett: there is no such package, i though cal is from util-linux, but ubuntu useses this old bsd version which does not accept -M or anyhting
<meldron> so there is now option to let weeks start on monday for example
<J1sy> If you say so get the debian software package
<meldron> J1sy: I think debian uses the same package
<cfhowlett> meldron, cal -m works just fine in 16.04
<meldron> cfhowlett: hm not for me
<cfhowlett> meldron, man cal          is your friend
<meldron> yeah yeah i know, but it is not working vor cal
<meldron> there is only ncal -M, this option is not working for normal cal
<bivo> Why is there no audio equalizer in the repos? Something like that should be absolutely basic. I should be able to watch something like this and not have the anvil ring make my ears bleed while also being able to hear what they are saying. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv3dPHneGI8
<cfhowlett> meldron, cal -m January http://paste.ubuntu.com/23721599/
<meldron> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/cal.1.html i am looking for the cal version which has this manual
<meldron> cfhowlett: yeah cal -M in this version is not working for cal only for ncal, but there a other cal versions, may be some one here knows where to get them
<atralheaven_> Can I backup my downloaded packages from ubuntu 16.10 to use it for installing them on ubuntu 16.04 on a system so I won't have to download them again?
<cfhowlett> atralheaven_, downloaded?  not installed via apt?
<Ichimusai> meldron: Try this "ncal -M -C" that uses ncal but forces the ouput to be the same of cal.
<atralheaven_> cfhowlett: they're already installed, on ubuntu 16.10, I want to install ubuntu 16.04 on a system and I don't want to download them again to install them, is it possible?
<meldron> Ichimusai: thanks
<cfhowlett> 16.10 packages will not run in 16.04
<ducasse> cfhowlett: 'cal -M' (capital 'M') fails here as well, but is listed in the man page. bug?
<atralheaven_> cfhowlett: even packages like firefox etc?
<Ichimusai> meldron: Something is borked in cal in Ubuntu, it should be notified upstreams, the man page mentons cal -M but it actually do not work.
<cfhowlett> atralheaven_, mixing repos and version leads to tears and anguish.  don't do it.
<meldron> Ichimusai: yeah read about it on lunchpad, it least the should update the man page that this option is only woriking for ncal
<atralheaven_> so I have to download them again... thanks!
<meldron> thats one of the reasons i am looking for another cal verison but i just cant find one
<Ichimusai> meldron: I think there is pretty much just cal in there. Of course you can roll your own from source in worst case.
<meldron> Ichimusai: do you know where i can get the sources
<Ichimusai> meldron: Anyways, if the "ncal -M -C" trick solves your problem it may be worthwilte to notify the package maintainer about the issue (again) and see if they will fix it.
<Ichimusai> meldron: You probably have to go back to the BSD and port it again, should not be too difficult, https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.bin/ncal/
<Ichimusai> meldron: Considering most others seems to have pulled the same port and probably suffers the same bug.
<Ichimusai> meldron: Anyways, ncal and cal is the same program actually, so I would not put too much time on that.
<meldron> Ichimusai: i think i had a newer/other verison on arch linux, may be i can get the source from them
<Ichimusai> meldron: Sure, that's one way.
<joci> hii happy new year
<joci> i got a little question
<joci> i trid chrome and firefox both of them are damn slow, which browser are you guys recomending to use ?
<cfhowlett> !browser | joci
<ubottu> joci: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Ichimusai> joci: It is my experience that if the web browser is slow it is your specs that is a bit low and you may benefit from using a light-weight windows manager instead. You probably will want to use chrome or firefox.
<joci> Ichimusai what is light-weight windows manager stands for ?
<raju> Please help me. I am really in despair. I was using Xubuntu 16.04 and everything was going fine until my wifi stopped working. It would not be detected. I tried the solutions at https://superuser.com/questions/1162152/wifi-driver-not-detected-in-xubuntu-16-04-for-dell-inspiron-15r-5521 but none would work. Finally, I decided re-installing Xubuntu and when the OS booted up for the first time, the wifi adapter was detected. But again aft
<hacker> gun
<raju> Please help me.
<raju> I am really out of options
<hacker> what you want
<hacker> install other system upgraded 16.10
<cfhowlett> !wifi | raju
<ubottu> raju: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arulmagi> hello, please help me how to connect my laptop with my mobile using Wifi?
<cfhowlett> !ics | arulmagi
<ubottu> arulmagi: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ikonia> arulmagi: connect it how ?
<ikonia> arulmagi: to do what
<raju> ubottu : I checked the website thoroughly but none of the options seemed to help me.
<ubottu> raju: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arulmagi> actually for my mobile has the internet connection, I want to use the internet in laptop by using wifi option
<cfhowlett> raju, if the troubleshooting doesn't work, not much more to do than file a bug and wait for the cure.
<ikonia> arulmagi: you want your phone to be a proxy for the laptop
<ikonia> raju: what model wifi card is
<ikonia> is it
<raju> ikonia : Intel Centrino Wireless N 2230
<arulmagi> I want to use my mobile hotspot to be connected to ubuntu
<ikonia> arulmagi: ok, so the problem is your phone
<ikonia> arulmagi: your phone needs to support a hotspot
<ikonia> raju: if you open a terminal and type "sudo iwconfig" what do you get as a reponse (use pastebin.ubuntu.com please)
<arulmagi> it does support a hotspot, mine is Motorola E2
<ikonia> arulmagi: disussion over
<ikonia> arulmagi: you want to use your phone as a hotspot....it doesn't support being a hotspot, done
<ikonia> not an ubuntu problem
<cfhowlett> sad + true
<raju> ikonia : here you go http://pastebin.com/NNfwsfnh
<ikonia> raju: ok, so the card is not being detected at all
<arulmagi> I have used my mobile as a hotspot in Manjaro previously, you know the same mobile
<ikonia> arulmagi: if it supports being a hotspot, ubuntu will detect it's wifi network and connect to it
<ikonia> arulmagi: it's that simple
<ikonia> raju: has this ever worked for you ?
<arulmagi> if i clicked on the 'Enable Wifi' connection it shows as 'device not ready'
<raju> ikonia : Yes. But when I was installing Xubuntu for the first time yesterday, during installation my Wireless Adapter was working fine . After reboot, it worked for a few minutes and then it went quite.
<sebsebseb> hi
<raju> ikonia : After that it has never been enabled.
<ikonia> arulmagi: the ubuntu wifi device is not ready ? or the hotspot is not ready
<ikonia> raju: is it possible you have disabled it with a kill switch
<arulmagi> "wifi device not ready"
<ikonia> arulmagi: you said that
<raju> ikonia: I tried rebooting the system numerous times, reset BIOS settings and disabled power management but to no sucess.
<ikonia> arulmagi: is that the ubuntu wifi device, or the hotspot device thats not ready
<ikonia> raju: not quite what I asked, most laptops have a kill switch to enable/disable the wifi device as a device,
<arulmagi> ubuntu wifi device
<ikonia> arulmagi: can your ubuntu machine connect to wifi networks ?
<ikonia> arulmagi: eg: can it connect to networks now
<raju> ikonia: Maybe, I don't know. When I use the kill switch , bluetooth gets turned off and on properly but Wifi won't.
<arulmagi> by USB tethering i have connected it now
<ikonia> arulmagi: never mind, I'm asking you questions, your ignoring them and answering another different question that no-one asked
<raju> ikonia: When I do grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog , the logs are here http://pastebin.com/tPzxa7BP.
<ikonia> raju: ok, so you need to have a look in the syslog and look for references to the intel wifi device, see if it sees it, then see what it does when it trys to bring it up
<ikonia> ahhh well done
<raju> ikonia: Interestingly, it says WiFi hardware radio set disabled.
<ikonia> raju: Jan  1 13:21:51 max NetworkManager[954]: <info>  [1483257111.0659] WiFi hardware radio set disabled
<ikonia> yes,
<raju> ikonia: So, what do I do ?
<ikonia> raju: need to understand why it's being flagged as disabled
<ikonia> there was another line...hang on
<ikonia> Jan  1 13:21:45 max NetworkManager[954]: <info>  [1483257105.6647] urfkill disappeared from the bus
<raju> ikonia: Ok. Sorry !
<ikonia> raju: an interesting test would be to boot the live media and see if it works from live media
<raju> ikonia: Yes, I tested it and it works fine there.
<ikonia> raju: so something in your actual install is disabling the card
<ikonia> (at a device level)
<raju> ikonia: So, what are my options ? I reinstalled it for the second time today and yet the problem persists.
<ikonia> raju: that certainly is an option, but it would be useful to understand what triggered this at least, and if possible why it remains disabled
<ikonia> raju: depends how you wwant to approach it really
<raju> ikonia : Please guide me.
<Ichimusai> ikonia & raju: Did you try to rmmod / modprobe the driver to see if it comes back alive
<ikonia> Ichimusai: not even looked if the module is loaded, I suspect it has been loaded at boot looking at the syslog output, but it's all worthwhile to check
<raju> Ichimusai: Please guide me which commands do I need to type for rmmod / modprobe.
<Ichimusai> ikonia: I think so too, but it could have a bug. Also the systemd people are not inplementing all hardware workaround hacks which means old bugs are coming back some times.
<Ichimusai> raju: Can you find the driver name in your logs?
<ikonia> systemd people and hardware hacks ? what
<raju> Ichimusai: No, I can't. But the driver name is , I think, is iwlwifi.
<Ichimusai> ikonia: With the introduction of systemd for startup it's handling more and more of the networking stuff also which has not been completely unproblematict.
<Ichimusai> raju: Try modprobe -r iwlwifi
<ikonia> Ichimusai:.....it's handled through network manager
<raju> Ichimusai: Well , here you go rmmod: ERROR: missing module name. modprobe: FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwifi
<Ichimusai> raju: So the module is called something else I guess.
<raju> Ichimusai: How do I list all of the modules, then ?
<raju> ikonia: Even If I do list all of the modules, my WIFI adapter won't show uo since it is not being detected.
<Ichimusai> raju: lshw -class network
<Ichimusai> raju: Try sudo insmod iwlwifi
<raju> Ichimusai: Here you go :- http://pastebin.com/yHFjKjSw
<raju> Ichimusai: For the second one, insmod: ERROR: could not load module iwlwifi: No such file or directory
<Ichimusai> You are right it only lists the ethernet device there.
<Ichimusai> raju: I suggest booting the live system and then trying to find out which driver is loaded for the wifi. Then back to the installed system and see if you can activate the driver.
<cfhowlett> +1
<raju> Ichimusai: How do I find that ? through lshw -class network ??
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone
<j41> Happy New Year BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi j41
<j41> Hi! :P
<EriC^^> raju: try sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ichimusai> lsmod should show the loaded modules
<EriC^^> raju: then sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<raju> EriC^^: Package 'bcmwl-kernel-source' is not installed, so not removed
<EriC^^> raju: ok try the above
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, isn't b43 for broadcom?  he said he has intel ...
<EriC^^> then sudo modprobe b43
<raju> EriC^^: Yes, I have Intel.
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah i don't know, i'm following some thread that says Solved
<Ichimusai> Yes, intel device.
<EriC^^> oh
<raju> EriC^^: sudo modprobe b43 returns nothing.
<EriC^^> nevermind guys
<EriC^^> raju: try rfkill list
<cfhowlett> raju, after the above ... reboot to a usb.  identify the active module.  install that to your actual installation
<raju> Ichimusai: Ok, bro. Please wait for 2 mins while I live boot the system and paste you the results. Shall I communicate with you with the live system ??
<EriC^^> it doesn't show anything in lshw, maybe it's hardblocked?
<raju> EriC^^: 2: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<EriC^^> raju: ok thanks
<Ichimusai> raju: I have to leave shortly I'm afraid but identify the difference in modules loaded, then try to install and insert the missing modules when running from the installed system. If it works in live but not installed I am fairly certain that there lies your problem.
<tayzar> Hello! Any one
<Ichimusai> raju: Sorry I have to dash.
<raju> Ichimusai: What if the driver happens to be iwlwifi ??
<raju> Ichimusai: How do I install that ??
<Ichimusai> EriC^^: It works in live and not in installed system
<Ichimusai> raju: http://askubuntu.com/questions/695191/how-to-install-wifi-driver-iwlwifi-4-2-0-16-generic
<manjula_> how to run command or execute a program at a specific time in terminal ? e.g if i want to run the command "ls" in 5 mins time how do i do that ?
<cfhowlett> manjula_,    cron the the commadn you need
<ikonia> use sleep or cron
<raju> Ichimusai : OK, my driver turns to be iwlwifi.
<raju> ikonia: I am doing the steps mentioned in https://askubuntu.com/questions/695191/how-to-install-wifi-driver-iwlwifi-4-2-0-16-generic
<cuddle> yo
<ikonia> raju: why....
<ikonia> raju: you shouldn't need to install anything
<raju> ikonia: Ichimusai said me to do so.
<ikonia> you should not be installing anything
<ikonia> you know the module needed is on your system as the livecd proved it and when you first booted it worked
<ikonia> so there should be no need to install anything
<ikonia> installing random things is not a good idea
<raju> ikonia: Then What do I do ?
<ikonia> raju: I've not been following the conversation, so I don't know what you're currently doing
<Fischmasterus> Hey, i have got a problem with my Notebook. I have got an AMD A10-8700P APU with integrated and external graphic cards. Now, with the discontinue of fglrx in Ubuntu 16.04 and other Debian based distros, i cant get my display to work without the option nomodeset on boot. Can anyone help me?
<raju> ikonia: I agree but I am reallu desperate.
<ikonia> raju: tell me where you are up to and what you know as fact at the moment
<ikonia> (as I've not been following)
<raju> ikonia: Ichimusai told me to boot the system through live usb , then identify the driver module in use and then install it.
<ikonia> raju: so identifying it is a good idea
<ikonia> raju: do you know what it is ?
<raju> ikonia: Yes, iwlwifi
<ikonia> raju: ok, so lets look at your kernel version quickly, what does unamr -r show
<cfhowlett> ^^^ uname -r
<ikonia> oops, good spot
<cuddle> Steam does not launch in ubuntu. I’ve launched it before but I just need to have that .sh script to load the steam. Anyone familiar with launching steam ubuntu
<raju> ikonia: 4.4.0-57-generic
<cfhowlett> !steam | cuddle
<ubottu> cuddle: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ikonia> raju: ok, so what happens if you "sudo depmod iwlwifi"
<cuddle> i have it installed
<raju> ikonia: depmod: ERROR: Bad version passed iwlwifi
<cuddle> just need launch code
<ikonia> raju: ok, so there is a great start, a.) the module is on your system b.) we now know why the card is disabled it can't load it
<cuddle> ./sh bash steam something???
<cfhowlett> cuddle, start steam from command line to find the error. then go to #ubuntu-steam for support
<raju> ikonia: Glad to hear that. What do we do now ?
<ikonia> raju: need to understand why this is happening
<ikonia> going to have to do a little bit of reading of the docs/code
<Fischmasterus> Hey, i have got a problem with my Notebook. I have got an AMD A10-8700P APU with integrated and external graphic cards. Now, with the discontinue of fglrx in Ubuntu 16.04 and other Debian based distros, i cant get my display to work without the option nomodeset on boot. CAn someone help me please?
<ikonia> raju: if you do "modinfo iwlwifi" if it gives any output, can you put it in a pastebin please
<raju> ikonia: Thanks bro. Really appreciate that. I am waiting. Let me know when you are done. Shall I have a cup of tea now ??
<abb4s> hey every body i have ubuntu 16 ,i want to use a library http://echoprint.me/codegen , should i make and install it and use .so file or there is another way to use it without installing ? i use Cmake as build systemm
<ikonia> abb4s: you should never blindly do that
<abb4s> ikonia: but i cant read all the makefile
<ikonia> abb4s: you don't have to read the makefile
<ikonia> abb4s: the git page has clear documentation on it
<abb4s> ikonia: what i should do ?
<abb4s> okay
<abb4s> but ikonia there is not another way that i include the src file instead of build and install it and link compiler to .so file
<raju> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/HbDuZb81
<ikonia> abb4s: what ?
<ikonia> raju: so that looks very good,
<abb4s> ikonia: is there another way   that i include the library's  source files instead of build and install it and link compiler to the .so file
<abb4s> ??
<ikonia> abb4s: what you are saying makes no sense
<pangjiahao> 中国人路过
<pangjiahao> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ikonia> pangjiahao: please don't do that
<pangjiahao> ？？？
<ikonia> raju: when this was working at the start, did you do an apt-get upgrade ?
<abb4s> ikonia: sorry if i cant say it precisly , i want to use a library in c++ ,i has to build and install it and link g++ to the shared library (.so file) . but i have a question that can i use this library source without installing it ?
<raju_> ikonia: The first time I booted Xubuntu, it was working. I did an apt upgrade and then rebooted. Voila ! The wifi refused to work.
<ikonia> abb4s: how do you expect to use a library if you don't build it
<ioria> version:        backported from Linux (next-20150903-0-ga672f92) using backports backports-20150903-0-g7b34ea2   i don't have this in my modinfo
<ikonia> raju_: ok, so I'm reading a few lines at the moment that may suggest this is as simple as your update is using the wrong firmware
<ikonia> ioria: yeah, I think he's got the backports repo enabled
<ioria> yup
<ikonia> which doesn't tie in with the firmware on the system
<abb4s> ikonia: so i cant build it without installing ?
<ikonia> raju_: do you know how to check what repos you have enabled ?
<raju_> ikonia: Ichimusal told me to do so . I rebooted the system still to no avail.
<ikonia> abb4s: what ??
<ikonia> raju_: told you to do what exactly ?
<raju_> Well, you know, install the backport as suggested in https://askubuntu.com/questions/695191/how-to-install-wifi-driver-iwlwifi-4-2-0-16-generic.
<abb4s> ikonia: so i cant build the library  without installing ?
<ikonia> abb4s: do you understand what you are saying
<ikonia> abb4s: the library is built from source code....how do you install source code
<ioria> raju_, i think you used snapd
<ikonia> raju_: is this ubuntu 16.04 ?
<raju_> ikonia: Yes, 16.04
<ikonia> raju_: ok so those instructions are for 14.04
<ikonia> raju_: is this a new install - there is nothing on it ?
<ikonia> (nothing of value)
<raju_> Yes, it is a new install.
<ikonia> raju_: ok - lets re-install and walk this through
<ikonia> as it looks like you've got some random junk on there now
<raju_> ikonia: As you say.
<raju_> ikonia: What happened ?
<ikonia> raju_: what do you mean ?
<raju_> ikonia : Do i need to re install the system ?
<ikonia> raju_: lets do that yes, lets get a clean good install and move it forward until it breaks and then fix it clean
<raju_> ikonia: Can't we just remove the backports ?
<ikonia> raju_: and replace it with what ?
<raju_> ikonia: Sorry
<ikonia> raju_: no need for sorry
<ikonia> raju_: I'd guess it will only take 20 minutes max to re-install if this is a clean install
<raju_> ikonia: So what you are trying to say is I reinstall the system , continue to use the wifi and then wait until it breaks.
<raju_> ikonia: Bro, can you give me some details on where I can contact you ?
<ikonia> raju_: install new, test it, take a note of the modinfo iwlwifi output, run your apt-get update, see if it breaks as it did before, if it does, come back here
<ikonia> raju_: I'll be here, I'm going nowhere,
<raju_> Ok, Thanks.
<raju_> ikonia: I just need a smoke and I will be right back. Thanks for your help.
<ikonia> raju_: thats no problem, I shall make a bite to eat while you re-install
<jnoob22> Getting this when I type sudo apt-get update ...
<jnoob22> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages
<jnoob22>   404  Not Found
<jnoob22> any idea how to fix?
<jnoob22> also get the same for i386 packages
<ikonia> those archives don't exist
<jnoob22> ikonia, ok to delete them?
<ikonia> yup
<sebsebseb> hi
<tayzar> yeapf
<Heheheh> Sup guys why is my source list this when my source generator only provides 3 URL:s?
<Heheheh> http://pastebin.com/qrZLHdka
<Heheheh> Sourece list generator: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<Fischmasterus> Hey, i have got a problem with my Notebook. I have got an AMD A10-8700P APU with integrated and external graphic cards. Now, with the discontinue of fglrx in Ubuntu 16.04 and other Debian based distros, i cant get my display to work without the option nomodeset on boot. CAn someone help me please?
<Heheheh> fischmasterus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: hi
<Fischmasterus> heHeHeh: I know how to do this. The Problem is that i have to do this. Softwarerendering draws the CPU
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: I thinkn teh driver may be coming to 16.04 wsoon, catalyst
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: I think may already be in 16.10 better support
<sebsebseb> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: there was a issue with 16.04 and the propriatyr amd driver or something
<sebsebseb> since amd hadn't released a driver yet or something
<Fischmasterus> sebsebseb: The problem happens on Ubuntu 16.04, 16.10, newest Linux Mint and Kali Linux.
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: oh
<Fischmasterus> sebsebseb: My external Graphic card is a R7 M360(GCN1.0) and internal is a AMD A10-8700P with Radeon R7 Graphics
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: can't really help
<Fischmasterus> Okay. My internal graphic is a R6 with GCN1.2
<BluesKaj>  Fischmasterus what make is the external, numbers don't mean much without the brand
<Fischmasterus> okay. Thank you
<Fischmasterus> I have go an HP Pavilion 15 ab103ng
<Fischmasterus> Well sorry, its a A10-8780P, with 	GPU Type: Radeon R8 series Microarchitecture: 3rd Gen GCN
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: yeah not so sure about amd graphics
<sebsebseb> Fischmasterus: also  this hcannel isn't so actve today but well new years
<raju> ikonia: You there, bro ?
<ioria> Fischmasterus,  from the specs i see   AMD Radeon R7 M360     can you paste   lspci | grep VGA
<Fischmasterus> ioria: Running Windows currently, would need to reboot and note down
<ioria> Fischmasterus,  nope, just go in Device Manager
<Fischmasterus> okay
<ioria> Fischmasterus,  from control panel, i guess
<Fischmasterus> yeah im in,
<Fischmasterus> It shows two devices, called AMD Radeon (TM) R7 M360 and AMD Radeon R7 Graphics
<raju> ikonia: Bro, where are you ?
<Fischmasterus> The problem on my device is, the graphic cards are connected. The second will be passed trough the main one. So you cant disable the internal. And The BIOS is a piy
<ioria> Fischmasterus,  i think  R7 M360 it's not supported by the amd  AMDGPU-Pro Driver : http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Fischmasterus> Yeah, well not yet maybe
<ioria> Fischmasterus,  yep
<Dreaman> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/E5/D5/73e60c39768de5d5.png  Fischmasterus my nvidia work driver
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.8.0-34-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman> Machine:   System: Acer (portable) product: Aspire F5-573G v: V1.04
<Dreaman>            Mobo: Acer model: Captain_SK v: V1.04
<Dreaman>            UEFI [Legacy]: Insyde v: V1.04 date: 04/26/2016
<raju> Help, my wireless adapter is not getting detected.
<CrackerJack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23722007/
<CrackerJack> thi is
<CrackerJack> i sory
<CrackerJack> flood
<jinnn> hi so is there a faster way to format a usbdrive than dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx?
<k1l> jinnn: with format you mean just create a new partition/filesystem, clear the usbdrive or overwrite the old data, so its not readable anymore?
<EriC^^> jinnn: depends on what you're trying to achieve
<BluesKaj> jinnn, yes, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=4M
<raju> someone please help me. I just did a clean install of xubuntu and my wifi driver is not detected.
<Menzador> raju: Do you know what Wi-Fi hardware you have?
<raju> Menzador: Yes, Intel centrino wireless n2230
<adrian_1908> Does the `openssh-client` package suffice for talking to a server via ssh, or does one need the whole shebang anyway?
<Menzador> raju: Try [ sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi ; sudo modprobe iwlwifi ]
<Stinky-Feet> adrian_1908: It suffices
<adrian_1908> Stinky-Feet: thanks!
<raju> Menzador: Please help me. This is the 3rd clean install I have done today but to no avail.
<raju> Menzador: modprobe: FATAL: error running remove command for iwlwifi
<raju> Menzador: and sudo modprobe iwlwifi returns nothing.
<Menzador> raju: What does [ lspci -v ] return? (please use a !pastebin)
<Menzador> !pastebin | raju
<ubottu> raju: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raju> Menzador: Here you go :- https://paste.ubuntu.com/23722096/
<Menzador> raju: And [ rfkill list all ]?
<raju__> Menzador: What do you think, bro ?
<Menzador> raju__: And [ rfkill list all ]?
<raju__> here you go https://paste.ubuntu.com/23722107/
<Menzador> raju__: Your wireless hardware, if you have any, is not being detected by Ubuntu.
<Menzador> That may sound redundant, but have you booted from a Live image?
<Menzador> Did the wireless work in the Live image?
<raju__> Menzador: But I do have a wireless hardware. It was working fine until yesterday and then it suddenly went silent.
<raju__> Menzador: Yes, wireless works fine in Live Image.
<Menzador> raju__: Try [ sudo apt install --reinstall linux-firmware ]
<Stinky-Feet> raju__: What did you change between working and failing? Software upgrades? New hardware?
<w4w4n> :)
<raju__> Menzador: Reinstallation of linux-firmware is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<raju__> Stinky-Feet: I do check to see if there are any upgrades at least once a day.
<raju__> Menzador: What do you suggest, brother ??
<Menzador> raju__: I might try booting the Live image again and rolling out a chroot into your install and reinstalling linux-firmware.
<raju__> Menzador: Please guide me.
<Menzador> OK. Boot into your Live image.
<raju__> Menzador: ok , one sec.
<Menzador> raju__: Use these instructions (I have to leave soon) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<rajuu> Menzador: Ok, i have booted into the live image.
<Menzador> rajuu - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery and then from there install the linux-firmware package inside the chroot.
<Menzador> I'll see you in an hour.
<rajuu> Menzador: Ok, bro. I shall be waiting.
<ikonia> rajuu: how did you get on
<rajuu> ikonia: God. Glad you are here.
<rajuu> I did a clean install but my wifi won't be detected
<ikonia> rajuu: so it didn't get detected from the clean install at all
<ikonia> rajuu: only the livecd
<rajuu> yes
<ikonia> so it's different this time
<rajuu> I guess so
<ikonia> rajuu: can you remember the module name for your wireless card ?
<rajuu> iwlwifi
<ikonia> what happens if you "sudo depmod iwlwifi"
<raju> ikonia: depmod: ERROR: Bad version passed iwlwifi
<ikonia> raju: ok, so same thing, which based on the earlier looks like it's trying to load the wrong firmware
<ikonia> raju: so if you "modinfo iwlwifi" and output that to a pastebin please
<raju> ikonia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23722223/
<ikonia> raju: ok, so also show me "uname -r" please
<raju> ikonia: 4.4.0-21-generic
<ikonia> perfect, so you're in in sync
<ikonia> off the top of your head do you remember if the liveboot is running 4.4.0-21 ?
<raju> ikonia: Yes
<tomreyn> ikonia: i think raju is running the livecd right now
<ikonia> raju: are you on the livecd now ?
<ikonia> tomreyn: thank you !
<raju> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> raju: ahhhh,
<tomreyn> (based on my scroll back)
<ikonia> raju: so thats why it looks good
<ikonia> tomreyn: saviour, thank you
<raju> ikonia: Ok, my bad/
<raju> ikonia: I just did the clean install and didn't do any ugrades.
<ikonia> raju: I need you to run those commands on the "broken" install, and show me the outpuf from the broken install (save them to a file if you have to them read that file from the livecd)
<raju> ikonia: so it should be same, rght ?
<ikonia> raju: it may differ, thats what we want to see
<raju> ikonia: How do I do that ? I am currently on the live cd. Do I need to boot again into the broken install
<ikonia> raju: thats right
<raju> ikonia: ok, give me few moments.
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<ikonia> raju: does the broken install have a wired connection you can work from ?
<raju> ikonia: yes, it does.
<ikonia> raju: it may make sense to work from that rather than reboot
<ikonia> (between broken and livecd)
<raju> ikonia: The inetrnet is working fine under wired connection.
<ikonia> raju: perfect
<raju> ikonia: So now, what do we do ?
<ikonia> raju: are you on the broken install now ?
<raju> No , on the live cd
<ikonia> raju: ok, boot into the broken install
<raju> ikonia: ok
<mnf> hello
<mindbubble> sup
<rajuu> ikonia: It is 8:30 and I need to have supper. Shall I contact you after eating ??
<ikonia> rajuu: thats fine
<ikonia> good to be focussed, so get fed
<linuxpc> how to change the time settings on lxde to show time in 12 hr format?
<Menzador> rajuu - Hey, are you still here?
<joci> hi!! i git a little problem, i use chrome and firefox, both of the are quite slow, cant figure out why, what might be wrong ?
<Dirosim> How do i move Old history folder Ctrl+h to desktop?
<lasersaber> Google it
<tonyt> Happy New Years
<lasersaber> happy stinking new year
<lasersaber> :)
<BluesKaj> positive attitude
<DJones> !google | lasersaber Please bear this in mimd, before just telling people to google their issue,
<ubottu> lasersaber Please bear this in mimd, before just telling people to google their issue,: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lasersaber> lol wow
<ytrezq> Hello, how to convert a RUNPATH section section into an RPATH one in the case of an already compiled elf binary??
<BluesKaj> lasersaber, if users knew how to google their issues correctly, they wouldn't need to join this chat
<ytrezq> LargePixels: unfortunately I googled it
<BluesKaj> there's no "wow" about it
<ytrezq> the only thing is I want to do it on ubuntu
<ytrezq> chrpath only allows to perform the contrary
<rajuu> ikonia: You there, bro ??
<wsdjeg> I just create SpaceVim, maybe you will like it. https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim
<ikonia> rajuu: yes
<ikonia> wsdjeg: we don't want you spamming this
<rajuu> ikonia: Could you please tell me the commands that I need to run ?
<rajuu> ikonia: Could you please tell me the commands that I need to run ?
<ikonia> rajuu: you're on the broken install yes ?
<rajuu> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> rajuu: ok, so what's the kernel "uname -r"
<wsdjeg> ikonia: no vim user in #ubuntu?
<raju> 4.4.0-21-generic
<ikonia> wsdjeg: many
<ikonia> rajuu: ok, so the same as the livecd earlier then
<raju> ikonia: Yeah.
<wsdjeg> wo why it is spamming this
<ikonia> rajuu: if you "depmod" the module on this broken install, what do you get
<ikonia> wsdjeg: because we dont want spam in here
<wsdjeg> just you dont?
<raju> ikonia: sudo depmod iwlwifi
<ikonia> wsdjeg: no, the channel doesn't
<ikonia> raju: thats it
<wsdjeg> maybe some vim user would like to have a try?
<ikonia> wsdjeg: no
<wsdjeg> ok , but sorry
<raju> ikonia: depmod: ERROR: Bad version passed iwlwifi
<ikonia> wsdjeg: please don't spam this stuff again
<ikonia> raju: ok, so we are back on square one,
<wsdjeg> yeah, sorry
<ikonia> raju: so what I'd suggest doing is "modinfo iwlwifi > ~/modinfo.broken"
<ikonia> raju: then boot into the livecd and do "modinfo iwlwifi > ~/modinfo.livecd"
<BluesKaj> wsdjeg, assume you've asked in #vim chat ?
<ikonia> raju: then compare the two modules output (especially around the firmware"
<ikonia> BluesKaj: he's spammed it ino loads of channels. it's just not needed
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok , got it.
<wsdjeg> I am sorry
<raju> ikonia: Okay
<ikonia> wsdjeg: no problem
<wsdjeg> I should only asked it in #vim
<ikonia> wsdjeg: no you shouldn't
<Antares> С новым годом!
<rajuu> ikonia: Both the output seems to be safe.
<ikonia> rajuu: the same ?
<rajuu> yes
<ikonia> rajuu: so thats very odd
<rajuu> and  now the problem is I just booted into the live cd and wifi us not detected
<ikonia> rajuu: so now the livecd is broken
<rajuu> ikonia: Yes.
<rajuu> I guess I am doomed, then.
<BluesKaj> !ru | Antares
<ubottu> Antares: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ikonia> rajuu: not quite, but there is more going on than I thought here
<ikonia> rajuu: reboot the livecd, confirm %100 it's broken
<BluesKaj> usb dongle wifi perhaps?
<rajuu> ok.
<_wsdjeg> ikonia: I am banned in #archlinux, so can it be fixed?
<ikonia> _wsdjeg: no idea, you got banned for spamming, talk to their ops
<rajuu> ikonia: Yes, it's broken.
<ikonia> rajuu: depmod the module on the livecd
<rajuu> But the wifi was working fuine until yesterday.
<_wsdjeg> I can not talk with him now.
<rajuu> error bad version passed iwlwifi
<hggdh> _wsdjeg: if you got banned from a channel, only the channel ops can resolve it
<ikonia> rajuu: Hmmm, somethingi is very wrong here
<ikonia> rajuu: the livecd should be black or white, working or broken, not sometimes different
<rajuu> So, is that a hardware issue ??
<fermmy-media> all, on the wiki (Ubuntu Help) -- why can we not edit some pages? I have a UbuntuOne account (and it's auth'd) but it says Immutable. (for example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin) -- I wanted to improve this page because it's outdated
<_wsdjeg> hggdh: thanks, I will try to connect with his, but I really do not know how to do now ,sorry
<rajuu> ikonia: So, is that a hardware issue ??
<ikonia> rajuu: I don't think so, I'm just not clear in my head how it can behave this different
<ikonia> rajuu: are you %101 sure you're booting into the livecd
<rajuu> ikonia: Yes, Your Higness!
<fermmy-media> RE immutable page (AutoLogin), filed a bug report to docs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1653436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1653436 in Ubuntu Documentation "Help Ubuntu wiki "AutoLogin" is immutable" [Undecided,New]
<fermmy-media> (oh nice, bot auto-logs)
<ikonia> rajuu: this is very odd,
<ikonia> rajuu: on the livecd is there anything in the syslog of interest around the wifi
<skinux> Anyone know how to get log entries only specific to networking?
<raju> ikonia: Ok. Leave it
<raju> ikonia: Guess I need to take it to the service center.
<ikonia> raju: I don't thnk you do to be honest
<raju> But thanks for your help and time.
<ikonia> you're welcome to the time
<BluesKaj> the service center will tell you to use windows
<raju> ikonia: Not everyone is generous as like you. I really appreciate that.
<joci> hii! i got a little issue, i use chrome and firefox both of the are quite slow, how can i speed them up? what is the issue?
<raju> ikonia: What do you mean by ' to be honest' ?
<ikonia> raju: I mean I don't think you need to take it to a service center
<raju> ikonia: Maybe. But what options do I have ?
<ikonia> raju: need to work through the problem
<raju> ikonia: I am not much that of a geek as you. I researched a lot on the internet and tried several things before coming in the IRC. But none helped.
<MrSmith33> Is it possible for ubuntu 12.04 to install packages from 16.04?
<ikonia> raju: I apprecaite that its not a straight forward situation to resolve, it's quite odd, especially now your livecd is failing
<ikonia> raju: but a service center won't do anything for you
<ikonia> MrSmith33: no
<BluesKaj> raju, what is the wifi controller make and model?
<raju> ikonia: So, my WiFi is doomed for good. Right ?
<raju> BluesKaj: Intel Centrino Wireless N 2230
<ikonia> raju: no
<ikonia> raju: your attitude isn't helping
<ikonia> raju: I've just said the problem has to be worked through and it's not a quick fix
<ikonia> but all the time you keep saying it's broken for good ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<lasersaber> hy
<raju_> ikanobori: What I doubt is that whether you have time or not
<raju_> ikonia: What I doubt is that whether you have time or not
<raju_> ikonia: If you do, lets start then.
<raju_> ikonia: please reply , brother
<BluesKaj> raju_, check this out : http://askubuntu.com/questions/818680/centrino-wireless-n-2230-not-working-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04, then this after blacklisting, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23153750/
<linux_user21> Hey guys!
<j41> Hello linux_user21
<linux_user21> When I type in "ls -l" on the command line, I see see filenames along with their respective file sizes. What is the unit of those file sizes - it mb?
<pavlos> linux_user21, bytes
<linux_user21> megabytes?
<j41> Just bytes
<blami> linux_user21: nope bytes, use -lh to get more human friendly output
<linux_user21> Sweet! Thanks!
<linux_user21> Is there any way I can absolutely delete all files related to kismet (an app I downloaded a while back)?
<blami> is there any way to force a specific package to automatically avoid any changes in /etc? dpkg-divert is not ideal solution for me ... as I am talking /etc/grub.d/
<mpo42vr> Guys, is anyone here knowledgeable about setting up the Ubuntu-SDK? It appears that cmake is configured with the qmake path of the system but the Qt version seems to use a different path. How would I proceed from here?
<BluesKaj> linux_user21,  sudo apt purge kismet
<mpo42vr> I am inside the settings of the kits, btw
<blami> linux_user21: assume it was installed standard way using ubuntu package you can do sudo apt-get purge kismet. This will remove software and configs but not files you've created using the kismet (logs)
<linux_user21> How do I delete the logs?
<tomreyn> linux_user21: yuo might also need to remove the "kismet-plugins" package (assuming you installed the "kismet" .deb (dpkg/apt) package)
<BluesKaj> linux_user21,  sudo apt purge kismet* ..?  not sure
<tomreyn> linux_user21: how did you install kismet?
<linux_user21> tomreyn: I just read the instructions on a stackoverflow thread lol
<blami> linux_user21: I think you have to delete them manually (i mean logged wireless trafic dumps - files you created, so you should know where they are)
<tomreyn> linux_user21: if you cannot tell what steps you followed to install it exactly, it will be difficult to tell how to remove any remainders, other than by carrying out a full reinstallation (and even that might leave tracks behind, if you are trying to cover it from someone who is into IT forensics).
<tomreyn> mpo42vr: this sounds like a question for #ubuntu-app-devel
<mpo42vr> tomreyn: Thanks a lot!
<tomreyn> welcome, hope i'm not wrong (i didn't even know there was an ubuntu sdk)
<BluesKaj> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<raju> BluesKaj: But his is hp and mine is dell.
<BluesKaj> raju, the linux drivers are the same for that wifi controller
<MrSmith33> ikonia: I've managed to get it to work. Is there a shorter variant?
<MrSmith33> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main'
<MrSmith33> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial universe'
<MrSmith33> sudo apt-get -qq update
<MrSmith33> sudo apt-get install -y liblmdb-dev liblz4-dev libenet-dev
<ikonia> MrSmith33: well done, you've broken your machine
<tomreyn> !pastebin | MrSmith33
<ubottu> MrSmith33: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrSmith33> It is for travis.ci
<ikonia> MrSmith33: you've wrecked your machines dependencies
<ikonia> MrSmith33: well done,
<scott> scott
<scott> hello?
<MrSmith33> How can I get those packages from specific repositories then?
<ikonia> MrSmith33: you don't
<Guest99478> hey folks!
<j41> Hello Guest99478
<ikonia> MrSmith33: remember at the start when you asked how can I use 16.04 packages on 12.04 - and I said "you can't"
<ikonia> MrSmith33: thats because you shouldn't do what you've just done
<Guest99478> I'm in need of some assistance
<j41> Guest99478: Please just ask your question when you join!
<sebsebseb> hi
<MrSmith33> ikonia: It doesn't matter because it will be one time job on CI server
<ikonia> MrSmith33: it's too late, you've wrecked the dependencies for the whole machine
<ikonia> MrSmith33: so it doens't matter if it's a "one time" thing
<Guest99478> j41 I'm sorry I don't know what you mean first time here
<MrSmith33> Machine is virtualized and reset each time
<j41> !question | Guest99478
<ubottu> Guest99478: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> MrSmith33: then why not just use a 16.04 image
<ikonia> MrSmith33: rather than break a 12.04
<raju_> Hey ikonia : BluesKaj suggested but I am confused what I should blacklist.
<MrSmith33> because I dont control what travis.ci has on their servers
<raju_> His is hp and mine is dell.
<ikonia> raju_: blacklist what ?
<Guest99478> thank you sorry for that
<ikonia> MrSmith33: what they have doen't matter
<j41> Guest99478: It's okay!
<tomreyn> ikonia: it does to a degree. you have a limited time to run your commands on these systems, and they're just meant to be dumb build nodes.
<BluesKaj> raju_,read the first post I gave , to the end
<ikonia> tomreyn: not really as travis just launches the job,
<Guest99478> I am trying to revitalize an old Emachine ubuntu keeps freezing on me. not sure if it's ubuntu or maybe the hard drives as they are old. They seem alright, but who knows.
<tomreyn> ikonia: you wouldn't want to dist-upgrade them during a build
<raju_> ikonia: He sugested this http://askubuntu.com/questions/818680/centrino-wireless-n-2230-not-working-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<ikonia> raju_: let me have a read
<j41> Guest99478: When does it freeze on you?
<Guest99478> randomly
<tomreyn> ikonia: oh you know it, so i'll mute, sorry.
<j41> Guest99478: During install, when you're using it (e.g.: at the desktop), or some time else?
<ikonia> raju_: so I see what he's saying, but I'm not sure it's the same as your situation
<Guest99478> all of the above
<ikonia> raju_: do an "lsmod" and put it into a pastebin please
<Guest99478> in programs usually sometimes just in desktop
<Guest99478> doesn't seem to be a real pattern
<j41> Guest99478: What are the specifications of your machine?
<raju_> ikonia: Here, you go. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23722670/
<Guest99478> hang on it's kind of a frankestien prject let me check
<LordNelthon> does anyone use oh-my-zsh and agnoster in gnome-terminal? If so, how do you solved the issue in line height?
<ikonia> raju_: well well, look at that sparse_keymap          16384  1 dell_wmi
<raju_> ikonia: Yes. I have no idea what that means.
<Guest99478> 2.7 gigs of ram intel celeron cpu 420 @1.60GHZ Gallium 0.4 on nv63 64-bit
<ikonia> raju_: so I'll be very surprised if this works, however
<ikonia> raju_: blacklist dell_wmi and reboot
<Guest99478> is that what you were looking for?
<raju_> ikonia: like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23722691/
<ikonia> raju_: yup
<ikonia> raju_: I'll be surprised, but try it
<raju_> ikonia: Okay.
<Guest99478> guess I lost you, but I think I might have answered it for myself I didn't think my specs were that low
<Guest99478> thanks anyway
<j41> Guest99478: Still need help?
<Guest99478> I am trying to revitalize an old Emachine ubuntu keeps freezing on me. My specs are  2.7 gigs of ram intel celeron cpu 420 @1.60GHZ Gallium 0.4 on nv63 64-bit. Can anyone help?
<j41> Guest99478: You might be better off with Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Guest99478> yes thank you
<j41> Guest99478: They run better on older systems
<Guest99478> thats what I'm thinking now
<danes> hello, anyone can point me to a tutorial on how to connect to internet via wifi from the terminal? I installed ubuntu 16.04 with no GUI and I need to connect to a wifi network on boot. I am confused on how to configure wpa_supplicant
<Guest99478> um is there a way I can just load it through this version instead of a complete reinstall?
<raju> ikonia: No, that did not work.
<lvjesus0> somebody?
<lvjesus0> 有国人吗
<j41> Guest99478: I think you'll have to reinstall. Try the live cd first. You can just install the desktop enviroment, but I don't think it will have the same affect, as x/lubuntu use different applications
<j41> !cn | lvjesus0
<ubottu> lvjesus0: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<raju> ikonia: That did not work.
<sebsebseb> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> xXEoflaOEXx: hi
<j41> danes: Does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<raju> BluesKaj: lsmod | grep wifi returns nothing.
<danes> j41 I'll try it. How can I connect automatically on boot to the same network if I restart?
<j41> danes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412325/automatically-connect-to-a-wireless-network-using-cli
<szymon_g> hi
<danes> j41. Thank you I appreciate it. You saved me from frustration. I already spent > 1hr trying different things with no success...
<j41> danes: No problem. If it helps, I found those links with a Google search :P
<danes> j41 I tried googling too but I guess the key words I was using were not effective...
<j41> danes: You need to master the art of google-fu!
<j41> :D
<simon_g> hi
<simon_g> is bfq patch included in -ck kernel patchset?
<raju> kk
<raju> ikonia: You there ?
<raju> BluesKaj: You there ?
<Snowboarder> Who gives a shit, i am here ;)
<j41> woah
<simon_g> hm... why does the kernel-package has 820 mb dependancies, mostly tex-related stuff o.O?
<shantorn> what is the package that i need to install to have primus for my laptop?
<raju> Snowboarder: Can you help me ?
<tomreyn> !info primus | shantorn
<ubottu> shantorn: primus (source: primus): client-side GPU offloading for NVIDIA Optimus. In component universe, is extra. Version 0~20150328-4 (yakkety), package size 9 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Snowboarder> What do ya need ;)?
<Snowboarder> Raju
<raju> Snowboarder: My Wifi Adapter is not being detected.
<Snowboarder> Ubuntu?
<Snowboarder> Which version?
<raju> Snowboarder: Xubuntu 16.04
<Snowboarder> Internal, ment integrated on mother board or something else?
<yva> I tried to install ubuntu with encrypted swap using http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/28/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-encrypted-mbr-partitions/ but the swap isn't recognized. Any ways I can set it up somewhere?
<raju> Snowboarder: Yes, it is internal. Intel Centrino Wireless N2230
<Shepard> hi
<sebsebseb> Shepard: hi
<Shepard> so I was trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and it's telling me it wants to remove all sorts of programs that I use, instead of just old packages
<Snowboarder> Raju: had same issues with sound card, then swap the system and everything works. Depends on time when hardware was issued, so older issuo of system sometimes work better then newer
<raju> Snowboarder: What do you suggest ?
<simon_g> ok, i've added ppa for vim8, it turned out the python support wasn't compiled in, so i've removed and broke system a bit. here is an error massage http://wklej.org/id/3003503/
<hitman1> Hi
<Shepard> a lot of the programs (and libraries) seem to be media-related. there's players like banshee, quodlibet, sayonara or vlc. but also programs like adobe reader, empathy, opera, pidgin, sound juicer, xchat.
<Snowboarder> Can not check it right now, since i am on mobile
<hitman1> I am getting blavk screen after ubuntu purple load menu in ubuntu 16.04
<Shepard> and there's many more things it has marked as no longer used or no longer supported that I'm using, like gimp.
<Shepard> and this can't be right. so I deactivated all other package sources and tried again, but it was the same problem.
<j41> Shepard: How are you updating?
<Shepard> does anyone have an idea what's going on or what I could try?
<simon_g> sorted, i've used aptitude
<Shepard> j41: just the regular update UI in ubuntu
<hitman1> What to do ?
<simon_g> Shepard, why not clean install? it's lts, you wont do another one anytime soon
<Snowboarder> Raju: currently using Mint, and its cool,  i mean ubuntu and mint are both based on debian
<raju> Snowboarder: Please send me suggestions at raju17473@gmail.com
<Shepard> simon_g: that seems like a lot of work. I'd have reconfigure a lot of things that I've set up over the years. I try to avoid that unless something's really horribly broken :)
<blami> simon_g: well I understand him; I also have lot of settings, installed programs, etc. one of reasons why I use ubuntu is I can (while I shouldn't) roll next versions without losing my stuff as I'd do in e.g. Windows
<raju> Snowboarder: Ok, I shall try this too.
<hitman1> Please give me some suggestion ?
<ducasse> Shepard: exactly how you trying to upgrade?
<Shepard> anyway, it seems like maybe some library (maybe something media-related?) is no longer supported in 16.04 and a lot of programs depend on it so it's trying to remove them?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | hitman1
<ubottu> hitman1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Shepard> ducasse: as I said, just the regular ubuntu update UI
<Shepard> not sure what it's called in the english version
<hitman1> Ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ducasse> Shepard: odd. are you using any ppas?
<Shepard> ducasse: I deactivated them all and tried again but it didn't make any difference
<j41> Shepard: You could try updating with the command   sudo do-release-upgrade
<ducasse> Shepard: try purging them with ppa-purge
<Shepard> j41: will that ask me before actually executing the upgrade?
<ducasse> Shepard: the update manager gui basically just runs do-release-upgrade
<Shepard> ducasse: what exactly will that do?
<Shepard> (the purge I mean)
<BluesKaj> what about deleting them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<ducasse> Shepard: remove anything installed from a ppa, so you have the default ubuntu libraries and programs
<ducasse> BluesKaj: he's tried deactivating them, i suspect some library has been upgraded from a ppa and now blocks the upgrade
<Shepard> ducasse: so would removing those things installed from ppas also remove any settings related to that? I'm just wondering if I can easily go back from that
<ducasse> Shepard: no, they are stored under /home most of the time.
<ducasse> Shepard: besides, since you are going to backup before upgrading anyway, you can go back no matter what - right?
<Shepard> right... :D
<ducasse> Shepard: purging ppas before upgrading is the recommended way to do it (as is a backup, of course).
<vicky> Hey everyone
<Shepard> ok, I'll try out some things. thanks!
<sebsebseb> hi vicky
<vicky> WHats going on
<sebsebseb> not much you ?
<vicky> same here
<sebsebseb> vicky: you use Ubuntu ?
<Pozzo> Hello
<sebsebseb> hi Pozzo
<vicky> Well I'm new to college, my second sem is going to start tomorrow.
<Pozzo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1292041/comments/39
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292041 in Unity "Lockscreen doesn't turn off the screen" [High,Fix released]
<sebsebseb> vicky: oh right ok,  college in USA I guess?  and maybe you got Ubuntu on your lap top for that  then : d ?
<Pozzo> Anybody with an idea of a workaround for this bug ?
<vicky> I'm in India
<sebsebseb> vicky: maybe you got a Ubuntu support issue even, this is the support channel
<ducasse> Pozzo: it says 'fix released'
<Pozzo> it says but it is not...
<vicky> yeah theres a problem
<vicky> I'm not able to install Virtual Box to my system
<Pozzo> I still have this issue : the gnome-screensaver switch off the screen...
<sebsebseb> vicky:  uhmmm  sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<sebsebseb> vicky: or from software centre?
<vicky> from software center
<Pozzo> and just 1 second later the screen turn on again but it just displays a black screen with a white cursor
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: gnome screensaver isn't that good anyway
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: it used to be, but not anymore, you could replace it for xscreensaver which now is better
<vicky> The dialog box appears with Install button. But nothing happens on pressing it
<Pozzo> sebsebseb: yes but I'm under ubuntu-gnome ...
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: well you still can
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: you would even get real screen savers with xscreensaver :)
<Pozzo> yes I know... I have used xscreensaver for years :)
<sebsebseb> vicky: could be a problem with it connecting or trying to connect to the repeos
<Pozzo> with the Xmatrix theme :)
<sebsebseb> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: also that doesn't really fix your issue, but as a work around, switch to xscreensaver :d ?
<Pozzo> I will give a try with xscreensaver
<sebsebseb> ok
<vicky> What do you do sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> be a computer geek somteimes, yep been doing  a lot of that today :d
<Pozzo> it will be better that pushing of the power-switch of my screen everytime I left my office
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: indeed if that works
<Pozzo> this bug is clearly relative to gnome-screensaver and proprietary nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: altough the  gnome one should work enough really, but eh all it does now, is locks screen, and makes it go black I guess
<Pozzo> with other PC with intel graphic driver I have no issue
<sebsebseb> is there a bug link ?
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: if there is an actsaul bug in the package,  then you won't just get a fix anyway
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: not in that relased version of ubuntu anyway, a possible future one yes
<Pozzo> yes the gnome-screensaver is now very "simple"... just turn off the screen
<Pozzo> it's enough for me... but really "simple" indeed
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: indeed, and xscreensaver will work in gnome to anyway :)
<sebsebseb> also I think gnome screensaver long ago got forked from xscreensaver even
<Pozzo> I will try that right now
<Pozzo> give me a minute :)
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: make sure to disalbe or remoe gnoe screensaer when doing x screenaver
<sebsebseb> Pozzo: when it asks which to use put xscreensaver
<Pozzo> Yes I know the trick :)
<Aevan> ciao
<Aevan> !list
<ubottu> Aevan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adam187a> Hello, new Ubuntu user here
<sebsebseb> adam187a: ok nice :)
<casa> hello everyone
<casa> i m having trouble with firefox
<mynameisJulian> casa: What's the issue?
<casa> i already restore and take it off and reinstall everything and is the same
<k1l> casa: what is the exact issue then?
<mynameisJulian> Does it not start? Or does it give an error?
<casa> Mozilla firefox is not respinding  the that message im getting
<k1l> casa: did you try with a clean profile?
<casa> where can i select clean profile?
<Menzador> raju_: Any luck?
<casa> i am able to open as administration
<k1l_> casa: dont do that
<k1l_> casa: this could be the reason why firefox is acting that way.
<k1l_> and running a browser as root is the security hell anyway
<17WAAWKRA> hey
<casa> then what should i do?
<k1l_> casa: open a terminal and run: "ls -al |grep root ". what folders and files does it list?
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to get php-fpm 5.6 for Ubuntu 14.04?
<cuddylier> I can find php5.6 fine but not the fpm version.
<binaryplease> Hi, I want to install Lubuntu on a Laptop that does not support uefi. I downloaded the desktop 64bit installer, but it complains that I have chosen to use UEFI and it is not supported. I didn't choose anything. How do I select BIOS boot mode? Do I need a different install medium like alternate cd?
<k1l_> !info php-fpm trusty
<Menzador> !info php-fpm trusty
<ubottu> Package php-fpm does not exist in trusty
<Menzador> ((Lol, great minds think alike.))
<k1l_> !info php5-fpm trusty
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.20 (trusty), package size 2133 kB, installed size 8919 kB
<casa> copy and paste?
<cuddylier> It's php 5.5.9
<cuddylier> I need 5.6
<k1l_> casa: use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<Menzador> cuddylier: That's what we have in 14.04 LTS. You can try 16.04 LTS if you need a later version
<saulo_> hi. Somebody can help me to toggle the band my wireless card is using? I have an ath10k_pci
<cuddylier> Menzador: Is there no way to get an updated version in 14.04 without upgrading to 16.04?
<k1l_> cuddylier: then you might need a PPA or another source for that
<cuddylier> k1l_: Yeah I will but I can't find one.
<cuddylier> There is one for normal php but not php-fpm that I can find.
<k1l_> cuddylier: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=php5-fpm
<k1l_> cuddylier: but its your own risk
<cuddylier> k1l: Only one I see there I see for fpm seems to not specify what php version 5 it is.
<k1l_> cuddylier: php is the source package where all the subpackages (like php-fpm) is build from.
<cuddylier> k1l: So maybe this? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<k1l_> click on the ppa, then on packge details. then on the package for your ubuntu release
<casa> i am getting a message is "Firefox had a problem and Crashed"
<k1l_> casa: rename the .mozilla folder in your home and restart firefox
<casa> version 50.1.0
<binaryplease> anyone?
<k1l_> binaryplease: the ubuntu isos should work with or without uefi.
<stan_man_can> Is there any way to make that super button search menu less shitty? it's super slow and doesn't do math regularly
<stan_man_can> i want to be able to do like super then "197*2.75" and have it tell me the answer right away
<binaryplease> k1l_: i installed it but only get a black screen when trying to boot from the harddrive
<CluDz> hello, im new at ubuntu and im having problems with the boot after install, can anybody help me?
<k1l_> binaryplease: so the install worked?
<sintre> binary> what type of firmware doesn your computer use and what type of partition table is the hdd
<k1l_> binaryplease: so that does sound like a video driver issue. not uefi issue. you can try to use nomodeset for testing and for installing the correct video driver
<sintre> if its ms/dos you need to install in legacy , if its gpt uefi efi
<binaryplease> k1l_: I cant even get to grub or anything where I could try nomodeset
<k1l_> stan_man_can: works here
<binaryplease> just the boot menu pressing f12
<sintre> can you use a live cd and check the hdd
<sintre> type fdisk -l
<binaryplease> its a lenovo b570, im trying to install to a msata drive I installed. The other drive has windows 7 on it
<sintre> and look for the parition table
<sintre> then thats qwhy
<sintre> you need to use gpt and change the partition table
<sintre> i mean gparted and change it to gpt table
<binaryplease> sintre: on the ssd or on the harddisk?
<sintre> the target disk you want to install
<cfoch> hi
<sintre> if you want it installed in uefi
<k1l_> binaryplease: that laptop got uefi
<cfoch> I try to build gstreamer and I get this error "required file `./ltmain.sh' not found". Is this because I have an old libtool version?
<sintre> or you can change it in bios , to a "clone legacy mode
<sintre> then install wittout it
<binaryplease> sintre: that option is not present in this bios, I used that on other laptops
<sintre> so when it says bios mode it says legacy or efi?
<sintre> you can't change partition table from bios you need to use a program
<binaryplease> sintre: ok, i will try to reinstall it correctly then. When I'm asked for the target drive I will select the ssd. (entire drive). Do I need to change the table afterwards or will it do it automatically?
<sintre> So you want to install to ssd?
<sintre> if it had win 7 yes you need to change partition table to be sfe
<binaryplease> sintre: Yes. windows is only on the harddisk
<binaryplease> the ssd is new and only for linux
<sintre> use gparted
<sintre> from live enviroment
<binaryplease> sintre: ok, thanks I will try that.
<sintre> then , let it auto magic or create the partitions you want manually
<sintre> but it won't install in efi mode on a legacy/dos table
<linux_2121> How do  I recursively delte all files starting with the letter "K"?
<linux_2121> delete*
<lasersaber> how can i add a show desktop button on my panel?
<binaryplease> linux_2121: https://askubuntu.com/questions/377438/how-can-i-recursively-delete-all-files-of-a-specific-extension-in-the-current-di
<wuii> hey guys, is it possible to run the alternate installer from the desktop iso, either in the live environment or rebooting with certain parameters?
<Pozzo> well... it's quite fun
<tomreyn> wuii: no (not with much complexity), you'll need to download and write it to a bootable media of its own.
<akik> wuii: you can probably start it with kvm
<Pozzo> if I add xscreensaver... without removing/desabling gnome-screensaver : it works properly !
<akik> wuii: maybe i didn't catch your meaning
<linux_2121> holy shit
<Pozzo> gnome-screensaver turn off the screen... and no more "screen turns on with white cursor 1 second later"
<linux_2121> I typed in rm * and everything got deleted!
<Pozzo> rm : remove
<tomreyn> wuii: whats your use case / why do you ask this?
<szymon_g> i've tried to compile newer kernel for 16.04, i've downloaded source and patches, i've applied them (no errors), when i've tried to compile it in the debian way that's what i got: http://wklej.org/id/3003568/
<Pozzo> * : wildcard for "all"
<Pozzo> so : you remove all the files
<mynameisJulian> *facepalms*
<linux_2121> Pozzo:  I wanted to remove all files starting with the letter "k". So I type in rm k* -- and yet everything got deleted
<Pozzo> linux_2121: weird
<wuii> tomreyn: probably not directly supported here, but the installer in the live ppc64 environment doesn't seem to progress after a certain point (16.04), and I was curious because historically I've had good luck with the alternative installer
<Pozzo> maybe you would have tried : rm "k*"
<wuii> slow internet makes it hellish to get the other image though :P
<vicky> Ya
<Pozzo> argh.. in the fact the "screen turn on with white cursor" reappears...
<Pozzo> but a little bit later
<Pozzo> I will try to remove gnome-screensaver totally
<linux_2121> Pozzo My folders are still present though; all of my files (which weren't present in the folders) got deleted
<mynameisJulian> rm doesn't delete folders directly
<linux_2121> Thanks mynameisJulian!
<Pozzo> linux_2121: of course... rm does not remove folder by default
<Pozzo> except if you use the "recursive" mode : rm -r *
<szymon_g> rm -dr
<szymon_g> what about "d" option?
<tomreyn> wuii: ppc64, is this an architecture?
<pavlos> linux_2121, rm can be called with 'rm -i' for interactive so you know which file will be deleted
<Pozzo> you'd better give a try : man rm
<linux_2121> how do I see my tree -- the things which shows how all of my files are directories are linked to each other?
<k1l_> linux_2121: install and use "tree"
<wuii> tomreyn: 64bit powerpc (specifically a G5 in my case)
<k1l_> linux_2121: or use "ls -al" if you only want to see the current directory
<linux_2121> Thanks k1l_!
<linux_2121> What exactly is a virtual box used for?
<k1l_> "tree -d" for directories only
<k1l_> linux_2121: virtualisation.
<linux_2121> can I experiment with linux commands using said virtual box?
<Pozzo> linux_2121: why don't use a graphical file explorer ? unity/gnome with nautilus should be easier if you dont know well how to deal with the command line
<Pozzo> linux_2121: yes of course: you can install a virtual box with "ubuntu server" by exemple
<k1l_> linux_2121: yes, you can install another OS into virtualbox and test there.
<Pozzo> and experiment the command line
<linux_2121> Pozzo Ah, thanks I'll check that out! But I really want to learn how to use the command line, I just installed Ubuntu yesterday haha
<k1l_> linux_2121: there are tons of "bash guides" online which explain a lot of things
<Pozzo> and you have installed ubuntu with which "flavor" ? ubuntu ? the desktop version ? the server version ?
<egelor> linux_2121: cygwin is a better choice than VB
<linux_2121> the desktop version Pozzo
<Pozzo> if you have more experience on Windows : you can try cygwin
<salamanderrake> is there a way to reset what file exts. are associated with what application. Tried to open a .txt file and some wine app tried to open it.
<linux_2121> Pozzo nooo I like Linux!
<Pozzo> you will have a bash under windows with cygwin to experiment too
<lasersaber> www.virtualbox.org
<Herbalist> salamander .. try right-click the file
<k1l_> i dont know why you suggest cygwin if he already uses ubuntu
<tomreyn> wuii: okay, according to http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial/ there exists (or existed?) a port for the ppc64el architecture.
<Herbalist> then "open With.."
<linux_2121> I'm just curious, isn't a ubuntu a flavor in itself?
<Pozzo> k1l_: just to avoid seing him killing is ubuntu install when he will try : sudo rm -fr /
<linux_2121> cancel the "a" before ubutnu
<pavlos> linux_2121, cd /tmp; mkdir testing; cd testing; touch K{1..4}; touch bob; ls; rm K*  ... files gone except for file bob
<tomreyn> wuii: theres an installer here: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial/main/installer-ppc64el/current/images/netboot/
<mynameisJulian> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<mynameisJulian> Much easier
<k1l_> linux_2121: ubuntu is the standard flavor of ubuntu. its shipped with unity desktop. there are other flavors with different setups based on ubuntu
<linux_2121> lol Pozzo what will that do? Delete everything?
<Pozzo> linux_2121: yes it will remove everything
<lasersaber> "shipped"
<egelor> i use gnome-flashback metacity
<egelor> light things
<tomreyn> wuii: but note this was last updated in april 2016, it's maybe not the latest but the 16.04 (xenial) base release, so 16.04.0
<egelor> or mate
<lasersaber> unity unity is pretty sweet
<Pozzo> sebsebseb: well... i remove xscreensaver
<Pozzo> the lockscreen is so ugly :)
<lasersaber> ubuntu unity*
<Herbalist> lasersaber ... which kind of ship is used to transport Ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> wuii: isnt this hardware very old now?
<lasersaber> idk
<Herbalist> battleship
<lasersaber> the kind that floats
<lasersaber> ?
<Herbalist> for certain
<jinxi1> can I play star craft 2 on Linux?
<wuii> tomreyn: just for reference the ppc64el is little endian for power8 architecture, while G5 (powerpc 970) is big endian only. I'll admit it's a pretty niche these days as well
<k1l_> !virtualbox | linux_2121 that is fine to setup a testing environment
<ubottu> linux_2121 that is fine to setup a testing environment: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<k1l_> jinxi1: do they offer a nativ linux client?
<egelor> jinxi1: playonlinux
<wuii> tomreyn: as irritating as it is I'll just wait for the download, thanks for your help in any case :P
<k1l_> jinxi1: if they dont you will need to use wine, or somethings thats based on wine like playonlinux
<Pozzo> wuii: the download of what ? ubuntu.iso ?
<egelor> jinxi1: i play Diablo III with playonlinux and some hacks
<lasersaber> jinxi1, if you have the money get crossover linux
<ikonia> playonlinux is a joke
<ikonia> it's just a wrapper for wine
<Pozzo> crossover linux is just wine/playonlinux rebranded and "optimized"... with profiles for some games already prepared
<Pozzo> it's easier but not necessary
<ikonia> want to play a windows game, boot windows
<egelor> ikonia: i make money with playonlinux wine was not permitied at Diablo
<lasersaber> jinxi1, https://www.codeweavers.com if you have the money is a good software
<ikonia> egelor: you make money ?
<Pozzo> or give a try to Steam on Linux :)
<tomreyn> wuii: so if ppc64el won't work, look for a working port at http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial-updates/main/ then click on it and traverse into the current/images/netboot/ subdirectory where you will find the latest mini.iso.
<ikonia> steam on linux is a joke
<Pozzo> tsss
<ikonia> very few native games and the others just wine wrappers
<egelor> ikonia: yes from diablo market
<tomreyn> wuii: i'm not convinced that any of  the official installers will work for you.
<mynameisJulian> I don't know if Steam for Windows will run inside of Wine, probably not, never tried.
<linux_2121> is there a way I can check my system's efficiency in terms of how well it is handling currently running applications?
<lasersaber> yeah steam on linux is usesless when most games wont play on linux that uses steam
<salamanderrake> ikonia: close to 2000 naive games is a joke?
<k1l_> linux_2121: top or htop in terminal
<ikonia> salamanderrake: yes, very few major titles that are native
<wuii> tomreyn: oh, what's different with the mini.iso to the alternative/desktop versions? I'm going to assume is grabs the required packages from the internet, but to what degree?
<salamanderrake> https://steamdb.info/linux/
<Pozzo> a little question : why there is activities here... and no one on #ubuntu-gnome ?
<tomreyn> wuii: correct, it's a netinstall image.
<ikonia> salamanderrake: quality stuff like "bobs game" and "no pineapple left behind"
<tomreyn> !mini | wuii
<ubottu> wuii: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> salamanderrake: they are not native either
<ikonia> they are just confirmed as "working"
<lasersaber> i still use my winblows 10 for gaming though :-/
<salamanderrake> who said they are not native?
<ikonia> salamanderrake: read the description
<salamanderrake> http://www.feralinteractive.com/en/linux-games/
<ikonia> salamanderrake: again, not native
<tomreyn> wuii: since ubuntu only officially supports i686 and amd64 architectures, you will depend on a port, and a ported installer. i'm noit sure whether, besides the mini.iso, there are other installers available for ports.
<salamanderrake> http://aspyr.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search_term=&platform%5B%5D=Linux&view_option=Grid_View
<ikonia> salamanderrake: I'm not sure who you are trying to convince here
<salamanderrake> ikonia: do you know what native means?
<ikonia> salamanderrake: yes
<salamanderrake> all of feral and aspyr games are native.
<ikonia> the feral ones are not
<ikonia> F1 2015 is not native
<cludz> hello, can i have ubuntu install help here?
<ikonia> looking at the ohters I don't believe the others all are (I don't know all of them)
<salamanderrake> yes it is
<ikonia> it's not, and they are mostly all old out of date stuff
<wuii> tomreyn: cool, this is looking like a promising lead so far, I've started grabbing the mini instead, I'll let you know how it goes
<salamanderrake> you don't know what your talking about.
 * Pozzo 
<mynameisJulian> cludz: Of course! How can we help
<Pozzo> cludz: what do you want to know ?
<salamanderrake> total war: warhammer is 2016
<cludz> so i was installing, and i made a partition for swap, another for / and installed, but then while installing it said that GRUB couldnt be installed
<salamanderrake> so is Deus Ex: Mankind divided
<cludz> and so i cant boot
<salamanderrake> and mad max is 2015
<tomreyn> wuii: looks like you may need the "powerpc64" port rather than "ppc64el". that's for big endian 64-bit ppc.
<salamanderrake> virtual programming are the only ones that are "wrapped" in EOn
<salamanderrake> and other games that the devs decided to wrap in wine.
<Pozzo> cludz: where do you try to install your grub ? on the / partition ? on the MBR of your harddrive ?
<ikonia> salamanderrake: no idea who you are trying to convince
<Pozzo> do you use msdos or gpt table ?
<salamanderrake> ikonia: who are you trying to convince that you even know what native means, your self or others?
<wuii> tomreyn: funnily enough the page you linked me to has ppc and ppc64, yet no mention of ppc64el :P
<ikonia> salamanderrake: not trying to convince anyone of anything
<cludz> Pozzo: where it said "startup manager" (idk how it is in english, im using portuguese. basicily whats under the partitions), i selected the harddrive
<tomreyn> wuii: you mean http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial-updates/main/ ?
<salamanderrake> ikonia: your trying to convince people you know the difference between wine wrapped, and native, and you don't have a clue. You don't know that games that came out in 2016 ar not old.
<ikonia> salamanderrake: not at all,
<tomreyn> wuii: i think you best start here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<wuii> tomreyn: the page the bot linked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pozzo> cludz: you have windows already installed on this harddrive ?
<cludz> no, i want to have linux only, then if i need windows things i just use wine or VM
<tomreyn> wuii: oh ok. the wiki page points to the (outdated) base release images. you'd better use the ones from -updates
<Pozzo> cludz: so... during the installation you have chosen the option "using the entire harddrive and let Ubuntu managing everything" ? or you have chosen "other" and manage manually that point ?
<Pozzo> I mean : the partition table...
<cludz> Pozzo: i selected manually, cause if i let it do it alone, after installing, the computer will say that no boot was found
<Pozzo> cludz: could you accept my private query ?
<Pozzo> it will be easier to discuss than in the global thread here
<wuii> tomreyn: in a roundabout way we are at the same place, I was just pointing out that the minimalcd wiki page doesn't mention ppc64el on it (while it's on the other site that hosts the images), and the largely deprecated big endian powerpc64 (the one I'm after) mini.iso is up there in an easy to find place now I think about it, lol.
<bivo> Why is there no audio equalizer in the repos? Something like that should be absolutely basic. I should be able to tweak the audio to bring down the high pitched noises and bring up the vocal range so that I can watch something like this and not have the anvil ring make my ears bleed while also being able to hear what they are saying. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv3dPHneGI8
<tomreyn> wuii: alright, thanks for explaining. i guess you're all set, good luck.
<wuii> thanks for your help too, I really appreciate it
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<max269> salve a tutti
<max269> !list
<ubottu> max269: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lasersaber> brb
<max269> Non c'è più religione
<max269> salve a tutti
<max269> !list
<max269> Non c'è più religione
<bekeks> hi
<mynameisJulian> Hi
<socialevil> Hi guys, i am stucked in a login loop with my 16.04 ubuntu. I tried installing nvidia drivers, kubuntu-desktop, upgrade, dist upgrade.. Nothing works
<goose1> socialevil: have you reset lightdm?
<goose1> I had that issue before
<goose1> socialevil: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<goose1> OR you need to reset .Xauthority
<goose1> Anyway, my apt update is barely working. The hits are taking FOREVER, same with gets. Anyone know what could cause this?
<goose1> Example http://i.imgur.com/RaAEbYy.png
<socialevil> Yeah.. I did that too
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Nother thought - have you been sudo'n where you should not have and now root owns the access to your desktop ? What shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<sysadmin> hello... any hint on a program to recover accidently removed files?
<goose1> That image is over like 5 miuntes
<goose1> sysadmin: how did you remove them?
<Bashing-om> goose1: What is this horst3180 source ?
<goose1> Bashing-om: what?
<goose1> Oh in the repos, Its for the arc theme
<goose1> But its been working fine after I installed that, just decided to take FOREVER today and cant figure out why
<Bashing-om> goose1: In your image paste is that source link . I have never seen the like, If ya want to verify that it is for ubunty, please paste the textual terminal output of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' giving me the ability to copy/paste from the files .
<goose1> Bashing-om: ok 1 sec
<goose1> THe horst source is just for a theme, didnt cause issues before but here is the update before I killed ithttp://pastebin.com/9cTLK1M8
<Bashing-om> goose1: :) pretty easy to check most sources if we can copy and paste exactly .
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> how to check if my system isubuntu or debian?
<goose1> Here is upgrade http://pastebin.com/fDFYQrAm
<tomreyn> jak2000: lsb_release -sd
<egelor> jak2000: uname -a
<sysadmin> goose1: deleted from HDD drive, where main drive is SSD. So I gess shift + delete
<k1l_> goose1: did you run sudo apt update first?
<sysadmin> I'm trying to use photorec
<goose1> k1l_: yeah
<goose1> my issue is update is taking FOREVER when its usually pretty much instant
<Bashing-om> goose1: So far looks perfectly legit :) To this time I see no issue . Let them run ( update upgrade) to completion and see then what the package manager relates ?
<goose1> I changed DL location, sped it up a bit now but it gets to Get:78 and just hangs there
<Chatter_-1> this network is a bait/entrapment/sting platform doing law enforcement or vigilante work. (ETHICALLY CORRUPT)
<k1l_> goose1: where exactly does it hang?
<goose1> Okay it finished, not sure why it took so long
<goose1> Here is finished paste
<goose1> http://pastebin.com/ehHnzt5q
<goose1> ignore the apt update in the middle, terminal copied weird when resizing
<jak2000> ok ts ubuntu
<Bashing-om> goose1: Again so far so good " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." Package manager not showing a issue here .
<jak2000> how to check wich mta is installed on my box?
<goose1> Yeah I know. Just weird how long it took compared to usual
<k1l_> goose1: was it hanging on that mirror or on the opensuse repo?
<nirux> Hey guys. Can someone help me with an Ubuntu 16.10 issue i have?
<goose1> At first the opensuse repo. Then changed mirror to duke.edu, then it hung for a long time near the end at Get:74 and Get:78
<goose1> nirux: whats up
<goose1> what is issue
<jak2000> egelor any advice?
<dave0x6d> So I've set a device in overlayroot.conf, but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<dave0x6d> Where would the error/status messages be logged for this? Not seeing it in dmesg.
<nirux> I came from Arch, and I wanted to try Unity, but the issue is after about 10 minutes the whole computer freezes. It happens instantly when watching a video in fullscreen or on YouTube.
<nirux> I can load a TTY however.
<tomreyn> jak2000: sudo lsof -i :25
<nirux> I've not been able to figure it out.
<Bashing-om> nirux: What about memory management . What does ' free -m ' show when running a video ?
<tomreyn> jak2000: alternatively: sudo netstat -pan --inet | grep ':25[[:blank:]]'
<dave0x6d> I don't see any failed overlay mounts in dmesg.
<dave0x6d> overlayroot=device:dev=/dev/group-01/volume-01:timeout=10
<dave0x6d> Is that not the way you're supposed to create a overlayroot?
<lasersaber> why is it not breaking lines? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23723724/
<lasersaber> just goes right accross
<lasersaber> is it just my browser or its the server?
<OerHeks> lasersaber, it is a feature, why would paste break lines?
<jak2000> tomreynm: https://paste.debian.net/905932/
<dave0x6d> overlayroot=device:dev=/dev/group-01/volume-01:timeout=10,fstype=ext4,mkfs=1
<dave0x6d> trying that now
<lasersaber> OerHeks, before it use to break line for better viewing
<OerHeks> lasersaber, nope, this has been for years iirc
<lasersaber> hmm
<nirux> Bashing-om: sorry i left. I tried to watch a youtube video and it completely locked up.
<tomreyn> jak2000: "master" is usually a process which belongs to the "postfix" MTA. "ps ef 1484 2>&1 | pastebinit" to verify
<lasersaber> is there another site i can use with terminal for outputs tht i can install?
<jak2013> but wich is it? postfix and or sendmail?
<lasersaber> with better text format
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | lasersaber
<ubottu> lasersaber: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> nirux: All I can at this point to consider is memory management ' free -m ' shows what before and after starting a video ? as a place to start .
<tomreyn> jak2013: i just answered this question, didn't i? please re-read my previous reply.
<kjhmedia> cbwolf2020
<lasersaber> i have it installed but the output on the site has no line breaks
<nirux> Bashing-om: anyway to export a ran command as a .txt or some sort? I could just upload that.
<kjhmedia> I'm a Newbie. How do I find another Hexchatter?
<nirux> I did find an ubuntu forum post on the exact same issue i have.
<nirux> But no solution was posted.
<jak2013> tomreyn yes i see, and typed the command see please: https://paste.debian.net/905932/
<tomreyn> jak2000: i already saw this paste. and responded with: <tomreyn> jak2000: "master" is usually a process which belongs to the "postfix" MTA. "ps ef 1484 2>&1 | pastebinit" to verify
<jak2000> ok sorry not see i am disconnected
<jak2000> checking
<Bashing-om> nirux: ' free -m | nc termbin.com 9999 ' will do to show us those outputs .
<nirux> Okay. I'll do a reconnect if it freezes while trying full screen. Hold on.
<NOVAtechies> hello all
<Bashing-om> nirux: Compare before and after .
<kjhmedia> Hello
<nirux> Bashing-om: yup.
<NOVAtechies> I have a thinkpad 11e that when running ubuntu 16.04 does not register fan speeds
<NOVAtechies> i can hear the fan spinning but it doesn't show on sensors or any gui i have
<NOVAtechies> any ideas?
<egelor> NOVAtechies: there is a deamon for thinkpads thinkfan
<lasersaber> oh never mind lol i was forgetting to put a dash in my command that why i had no line breaks
<NOVAtechies> egelor: thanks very much.  is it on github?
<lasersaber> inxi -Fxxxc0
<lasersaber> inxi -Fxxxc0 | pastebinit
<egelor> NOVAtechies: sudo apt-get install thinkfan
<NOVAtechies> oh i didn't realise it had a repo sounds good
<NOVAtechies> well damn that was easy
<NOVAtechies> thanks very much
<socialevil> Bashing-om sorry i was afk reinstalling the ubuntu. Now i can login but the ubuntu its slow and laggy and when i move my mouse instead of snooth transition, it feels like cursor is teleporting
<egelor> NOVAtechies: sure i happy to help
<generic> Hello, gys
<generic> guys*
<j41> Hello generic
<lasersaber> this fixed my system: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Confused> Can someone help? I deleted lubuntu and now I'm stuck in grub rescue
<mynameisJulian> Confused: Reinstall it.
<Confused> My CD keeps getting stuck in a loop
<Confused> Flashing dash icon
<Confused> Then black
<Confused> Then more flashing
<jak2000> tomreyn
<jak2000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23723873/
<j41> Confused: Are you booting from cd?
<lasersaber> maybe its a bad cd
<Confused> Yes
<j41> Confused: Have you used the CD before?
<Confused> Yeah
<goose1> Id just recreate it honestly
<j41> ^
<Confused> OK its at the dots loading screen right now
<goose1> TIL people still use CDs
<j41> Confused: Make a new one, or use a USB
<nirux> bashing-om: I got them. Compared. Nothing big to cause a lock up however. Here i'll link them for you.
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Well . ubuntu is top of the line and consumes lots of resources. Have you got the memory installed to handle it ?
<nirux> this is free -m without anything open other than hexchat: http://termbin.com/utcx
<Confused> Hold on Im trying it with a diff option
<socialevil> Bashing-om i gave 16gb ram
<nirux> this is free -m while watching a video non fullscreen: http://termbin.com/m908
<goose1> Whats a resource to get better at using the commands line?
<goose1> Good resource*
<nirux> And i ran this when it locked up on fullscreen : http://termbin.com/4ly7
<Confused> -sigh- I just wanted to get back into windows
<j41> goose1: One way to find out what commands do is to read the manual, for example: man ls
<goose1> Confused: can you not get back into windows?
<goose1> j41: thanks, I know man pages, but I think I foune some stuff
<Bashing-om> nirux: Agreed is not a memory management issue . Sorry to say I do not know - off the top of my head - what the cause is .
<Confused> No it just leaves me at grub rescue
<socialevil> Bashing-om when i go to software and updates->additional drivers i see that i am using x.org x server nouveau diaplay driver instead of my nvidia 367.57 proprietary testet ... But last time i changed that i went to this login loop
<Confused> Lubuntu cd loaded when I chose straight to install
<goose1> Have you updated grub to try to refind the windows boot manager?
<j41> Confused: Do you want to reinstall Lubuntu?
<Confused> No I only got it in the first place to make my PC faster but its the same as windows
<Confused> I just want windows
<j41> Confused: Do you have a Windows disc?
<Confused> No
<j41> Confused: Do you have another computer?
<egelor> haha
<Confused> If I have to reinstall lubuntu its ok
<Confused> Lol no
<Confused> I'm on my phone
<k1l_> Confused: this channel cant help you on installing windows. better ask ##windows if you need help on that
<Confused> If I reinstall lubuntu will I get grub back
<goose1> Yeah
<goose1> Or you can just update grub
<lasersaber> winblows*
<goose1> Do you have windows currently installed on the machine?
<Bashing-om> socialevil: If ya had 367 installed from our repo ( not OEM ! ) I can not imagine why nouveau would now be loaded . We can look and see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<k1l_> Confused: is only ubuntu installed?
<goose1> ^
<OerHeks> boot your windows dvd and choose repair
<Confused> I do but it's stuck in grub rescue
<Confused> I can't use it
<nirux> Bashing-om: No worries man. Thanks for trying : ) I'll see what i can do on it. Maybe it's just the DE. I guess no fullscreen videos for me.
<Confused> Sigh I don't have a windows cd
<JohnDoe2> Hey guys, got a quick question: I set up a proxy, system-wide on 16.04 and logged off, and back on. If I curl -v from the command line, the proxy gets the request and I have a breakpoint set on the proxy so I can edit the request if need be. If however I curl the same URL via php, the proxy displays the breakpoint, but php goes on and connects anyway before I get a chance to do anything to that request. Essentially, php is bypassing the proxy. Why would
<JohnDoe2>  that not obey the system wide setting?
<Confused> I just said
<goose1> Confused: http://askubuntu.com/questions/435160/cant-boot-windows-7-after-installing-ubuntu
<k1l_> Confused: you will need a windows cd or usb to repair/reinstall the windows bootloader
<stan_man_can> right now I have 2 drives, ones 250GB ones 120GB. the 250GB has my /home and my 120GB has /
<goose1> Yeah what k1l_ said
<j41> Confused: Otherwise, reinstall Lubuntu and you'll have GRUB back
<Confused> smh I'll just reinstall lubuntu
<stan_man_can> how can I merge them so everything is on the 250GB and the 120GB is empty?
<goose1> Confused: you can recreate a windows usb by using this link https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO
<Confused> I'll figure out a way to delete it after I get windows back
<goose1> Confused: you can delete it using disk manager in windows
<j41> Confused: You can repair the bootloader from within windows
<Bashing-om> nirux: A thought only . what results when operating from the guest account ? Maybe isolate this to a config issue in "your" account ?
<Confused> I can't access windows
<socialevil> Bashing-om paste.ubuntu.com/23723921
<goose1> Confused: check the askubuntu link i posted above
<j41> Confused: Once you can boot into Windows after reinstalling Lubuntu (and therefore grub)
<k1l_> Confused: if you deleted lubuntu, there is no data that grub finds. that is the issue.
<j41> Confused: The installer should give you the option to 'detect' Windows
<k1l_> Confused: so either get a windows cd/usb and install the windows bootloader or reinstall the ubuntu and use grub for dualboot again
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Reading; I will be a while .
<goose1> Yeah either recreating a windows install device or reinstalling ubuntu are really your only options right now
<socialevil> Ik
<socialevil> Ok*
<goose1> If you just want windows, recreate it using the media creation tool MS provides (need windows machine or VM to run it) and then reinstall
<Mr-Frog> I'm having a printer issue. When I connect to a print server via the Printers Server>Connect menu, it works fine for a little while but after a few minutes my entry is deleted.
<nirux> Bashing-om: Haven't tried it, honestly. Let me give it a try. Be right back.
<lasersaber> how about installing grub-customizer ? that should help
<k1l_> lasersaber: no
<Bashing-om> socialevil: "  nomodeset quiet splash vt.handoff=7 " you have set nomodeset as a boot parameter, with that set will not load the proprietary driver .
<k1l_> lasersaber: there is nothing where the grub data is put. that is why he only gets the grub rescue
<lasersaber> ahh ok
<generic> Hey guys real quick what game i should start play i'm looking for something online with other peeps and fun
<socialevil> Bashing-om i did yeah, as i installed the ubuntu cause else it would not load.. I tought its only for the installation and then its removed automatically
<k1l_> !games | generic
<ubottu> generic: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Mr-Frog> generic Star wars battlefront ii is cheap, has low requirements and works in WINE
<j41> generic: Team Fortress 2 is good!
<goose1> Rimworld is the best!
<Confused> OK I'm officially done with the world of linux
<goose1> Confused: why>
<generic> COnfuse
<ioria> Confused, why ?
<generic> why
<Confused> I can't partition my drive
<MonkeyDust> why
<goose1> Confused: how can you not?
<Confused> It wants the whole thing
<goose1> Just run Gparted in the live usb
<Bashing-om> socialevil: check in /etc/default/grub that nomodeset is not set as a permament boot parameter .
<goose1> partition
<MonkeyDust> Confused  use gparted
<goose1> ^
<nirux> Bashing-om: It's different under a Guest session. It'll freeze only the video while the Unity desktop and the app still functions fine.
<goose1> gparted is super easy to use
<Confused> I can't get into live, I can only do direct install
<k1l_> Confused: why cant you go into live? that doesnt make sense
<goose1> Yeah you should have the option
<stan_man_can> if I copy /home to /new-home, boot from live CD and rename /new-home to /home, and then delete the mount line from /etc/fstab ?
<ioria> Confused,  your specs ? cpu, ram, video card
<Confused> It loops with the flashing thing
<socialevil> Bashing-om i am reading it now and there is grub_cmdline_linux=nimodeset. Should i delete the whole row?
<stan_man_can> the line that mounts /home separately that is
<generic> Linux is the best way man  we have huge community to help all issues ubuntu forum is big and  and obviasly this irc
<goose1> Confused: it seems your CD is messed up
<lasersaber> Confused, maybe u can show us your desktop might be easier to help u out https://appear.in
<goose1> Just make a new one with a usb or something
<valbr> I have a server that had a reinstall a couple of days ago, and gives the following error: http://pastebin.com/raw/Mxbm2dC2
<valbr> it says ACPI but in the message itself it says something about "PCI0". I have a problem with the PCI card so I am looking at the dmesg if I can find something
<valbr> any ideas on what it could be ?
<generic> I don't use CD everything is on My USB
<Bashing-om> nirux: Well that is something to the positive . Try a different player ? Maybe then see if the issue is in the current player ? Mind ya, I just do not know - just something to consider .
<j41> goose1: Confused doesn't have another computer
<ioria> Confused,  nomodeset, or remove splash can help
<goose1> Confused: So, you cant get into live, or windows?
<Confused> What do I need to do
<ioria> Confused tell us your specs
<goose1> What do you WANT? Do you just want windows?
<Confused> No live or windows
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Best to show the entire file so we see in context . All we want to do is remove that boot parameter .
<Confused> I just want windows
<ioria> oh, no help then :þ
<k1l_> Confused: then get a windows cd or usb. done
<lasersaber> Confused, sudo apt-get install inxi
<jak2000> i have on a directory small files so so: 150 000  if i try do a: 'ls' command take much time and not display anything
<socialevil> Bashing-om wait :)
<jak2000> how to display 100 by sample?
<goose1> Well you can either go into live (cant) or make a windows install USB and install it
<Confused> I have no cmd
<bekks> jak2000: ls -l | head -n 100
<lasersaber> Confused, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<generic> People have small issues and they gave up easy but that doesn't make you great
<generic> Team Fortness 2 here i come
<k1l_> lasersaber: he doesnt have a system to boot. so that is not helping him.
<jak2000> bekks same....
<Confused> Trying live once more
<j41> generic: It's really good :P
<bekks> jak2000: Which problem do you want to solve by LISTING those files?
<jak2000> need know the names
<ioria> Confused your specs, please
<bekks> jak2000: Use find then.
<jak2000> but dont worry i am delete....
<jak2000> rm * -f
<goose1> Fucking please give him your specs oh my god
<Confused> Its a shitty old dell
<lasersaber> oh
<bekks> jak2000: that will not work as you expect it :P
<nirux> Bashing-om: Gotcha man. Appreciate it. Let's see how it goes. I gotta go i do appreciate you letting me take a little bit of your time. Take care!
<Confused> Thats mostly what I know
<ioria> Confused laptop, dektop ?
<socialevil> Bashing-om paste.ubuntu.com/23723973
<Confused> Lap
<bekks> jak2000: for deleting them, you can use find as well.
<ioria> Confused ok, you don't know your specs, can you see some sticks on the laptop itself ?
<Confused> The model is 1764
<Bashing-om> nirux: Help (try) is what we do . I am here 'til the end - just do not have the experience to say what might be real :)
<generic> COnfused whats the problem you have once again?\
<goose1> Insiron 1764?
<ioria> inspiron
<goose1> ioria: This is it http://www.dell.com/us/dfh/p/inspiron-1764/pd
<ioria> ok
<Confused> I deleted lubuntu partition on windows, rebooted and stuck in grub rescue
<lasersaber> Confused, install periscope on your cellphone and maybe we can help you.
<Confused> When I try to go live, it puts me in ttyl
<k1l_> Confused: and i explained already why that is an issue now
<jak2000> bekks how to use dfind and
<Confused> The loops with a flashing this g
<goose1> Confused: have you gone into the boot menu at startup to try to get into the windows boot mananger?
<stan_man_can> if my / and /home are on different physical drives, how can I merge them to both be on the /home drive?
<jak2000> delete each file?
<bekks> jak2000: "find . -type f -exec echo {} \;"
<ioria> Confused laptop, you delete also grub, then
<mynameisJulian> Confused: Destroy the partition with GParted, worked for me a while ago.
<generic> okay just make boothable usb flash drive put LInux or any op system on it and reistall it
<k1l_> stan_man_can: resize partitions, copy data or partition, change fstab
<Confused> HOLD UP
<goose1> Confused: You should be able to get into windows through your boot manager (F11, del, or something at startup)
<Confused> LIVE LOADED
<ioria> horrah
<Confused> Tell me what I need to do
<k1l_> Confused: you so install lubuntu again and have a working grub with that.
<jak2000> beeks same :(
<bekks> jak2000: Then you arent patient enough.
<lasersaber> Confused, connect to the internet
<goose1> Confused: be sure NOT to install over the windows partition
<ioria> Confused never back down
<bekks> jak2000: Running find on 150 files in a single directory WILL take its time.
<stan_man_can> k1l_, do they have to be separate partitions?
<goose1> Then you'll have grub, and you SHOULD be able to get into windows
<Confused> Gparted is loading
<Confused> Its up
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Yeah make a backup of the file prior to editing is SOP ; and change - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" - to - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" - ( remove nomodeset _ save the file and to propagate the change to the system now run ' sudo update-grub ' . Reboot to see the effect .
<goose1> Do you see the windows partition there?
<ioria> Confused so dual boot ?
<k1l_> stan_man_can: no. you can have only one / partition which includes your home
<Confused> I see 2
<Confused> NTFS and unallocated
<stan_man_can> k1l_, so if I want everything on the drive that /home is currently on...
<goose1> Windows should have more than one right?
<socialevil> Bashing-om will do.
<k1l_> Confused: run a terminal with "sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<goose1> there should be a recovery, and boot partition along side the large data one
<Confused> Ok
<ioria> Confused  do that
<stan_man_can> k1l_, I would what, move all of /home to / and then move all of / to the new drive?
<goose1> Confused: FORMAT the UNALLOCATED one to ext4
<goose1> install ubuntu onto the new EXT4 part.
<ioria> maybe he needs swap
<Bashing-om> socialevil: K . could be that after the reboot all will be peachy keen fine :)
<goose1> Then you'll have both, grub SHOULD load, and give option for windows
<Confused> How do I type the line after -l
<kjhmedia> looking for cbwolf2020
<lasersaber> Confused, format all partitions except the ntfs partitions
<goose1> ioria: yeah the installation will create home, data, and swap on its own. You need it to be ext4 first though
<k1l_> stan_man_can: you can put everything in the /home partition
<ioria> i see
<goose1> Confused: what are you trying to type?
<Confused> The unallocated one is only 2mb
<ioria> no good
<goose1> Confused: how big is NTFS?
<Confused> The thing about fdisk above
<k1l_> kjhmedia: that user is not in here.
<Confused> 111.79 gb
<goose1> Okay, you can resize it under gparted and isntall ubuntu on new partition
<stan_man_can> k1l_, how do I move stuff to a specific drive?
<ioria> Confused   sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999   and give us the url you got
<goose1> OR you can download a windows iso, create it in linux live, and reinstall windows
<Confused> How do I type the line between fdisk and term
<goose1> Its above the \
<generic> is anybody up for quake 3
<goose1> Shift + \
<k1l_> stan_man_can: you copy only mounted data.
<stan_man_can> k1l_, but like
<goose1> stan_man_can: like copy fileA from driveA to DriveB?
<k1l_> generic: this channels focus is support. better ask in the offtopic channel
<stan_man_can> how do i specificy the drive as the destination?
<socialevil> Bashing-om now it works fine but my vents went lout :)) its a new laptop so its actually the first time i hear them.. But i cannot think its somehow related
<stan_man_can> goose1, yeah i guess so
<Confused> It types >
<Confused> Not the line
<generic> Opps, sorry guys
<stan_man_can> goose1, how do I copy / to drive B
<goose1> cp /path/to/file.file /path/to/dest
<stan_man_can> since drive B currently has /home
<ioria> Confused   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l_> stan_man_can: you specifiy the target folder. which is the mountpoint
<k1l_> stan_man_can: you should do this from a live cd anyway
<goose1> stan_man_can: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucp.htm
<blami> Confused: which keyboard layout you have?
<goose1> cp origfile newfile
<Confused> Its uk
<k1l_> stan_man_can: you are mixing data (filesystems) with partitions.
<Bashing-om> socialevil: " vents went lout " ?? You mean the cooling fans are screamming ?
<stan_man_can> k1l_, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/db073a7fc90c83790fb0b71f0b2c82d0
<ioria> Confused   then  do    pastebinit <(sudo parted -l)
<socialevil> Bashing-om sorry. Yes. Thats exaclty wat i ment
<k1l_> stan_man_can: uh, you have an encrypted home? well i am out of this then
<Confused> Its slow to install
<kjhmedia> cbwlf2020
<goose1> Confused: you installing ubuntu now on new part?
<goose1> Confused: if you want windows, why not just reinstall using a new windows iso?
<Confused> I'm trying to make a new partiton
<goose1> Oh
<k1l_> kjhmedia: please ask in #freenode for questions about this network. this is only ubuntu support
<Confused> Ioria it sis
<Confused> Didn't work
<ioria> Confused   what ?
<Confused> The pastebinit cmd
<ioria> Confused   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kjhmedia> Sorry trying to connect with someone
<goose1> Anyone got some good linux supported game recommendations?
<ioria> Confused   works here
<Bashing-om> Well, 2 things here I am aware of (3) . proper driver installed ' sudo lshw -C display " ; laptop and ACPI is not functional ? what laptop then ? 3) box in use long enough that a good cleaning is in order ?
<Confused> Syntax error near unexpected token newline
<ioria> Confused   pastebinit <(sudo parted -l)    again please
<blami> goose1: anything on steam perhaps?
<Confused> Samr
<Confused> Same
<goose1> blami: up for anything really, not all steam games are linux though
<blami> ioria: isn't that missing $ before (?
<goose1> I have a few, just looking for some new stuff
<lasersaber> Confused, https://appear.in/confused
<ioria> bladon't think so, works here
<tomreyn> jak2000: by the time you produced the 'ps' output, the mails erver was no longer running, or had been restarted
<tomreyn> either that or you mistyped the command
<goose1> Confused: yeah go to waht lasersaber sent you on the live stuff, can help more
<ioria> Confused   copy and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<socialevil> Bashing-om paste.ubuntu.com/23724050 .. I dont know what the second thing means and Asus gl752v laptop brand new.. 3 days old i dont think its time foelr cleaning
<pseudonymous> can I somehow get a ubuntu install which uses disk encryption (preferably like the regular lvm2/luks setup) but *without* selecting the format entire disk option ?
<Mr-Frog> I have an issue with printing. I can add a cups server via the printer settings GUI, but when I exit and return, the server changes back to /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<blami> goose1: I mean anything for linux there :) I am playing day of the tentacle remake right now :) And Duskers was good
<goose1> yeah im stuck on rimworld atm, amazing game
<goose1> What is this pastebinit thing people keep suggesting?
<goose1> Does it just auto pastebin from cmd?
<k1l_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> goose1: yeah
<goose1> Ah cool
<goose1> Thanks
<thomedy> is there a good room for ubuntu based video editing
<MonkeyDust> thomedy  try #ubuntustudio
<confusedtwo> the guy from appear.in left
<EriC^^> thomedy: #ubuntu-studio possibly
<k1l_> thomedy: the #ubuntustudio guys migth now
<stan_man_can> k1l_, so i'm kinda screwed?
<k1l_> *know
<goose1> WTF csgo
<stan_man_can> k1l_, i just wanted to dual boot windows since i need to start doing some video editing and was trying to avoid buying another drive
<k1l_> confusedtwo: instead of using such tools that doesnt really help now, you coudl provide tha facts requested in a pastebin.
<confusedtwo> i figured out how to type |
<confusedtwo> my keyboard layout is backwards on this
<confusedtwo> im on pc now
<confusedtwo> what should i type in term
<k1l_> stan_man_can: the encryption adds another layer which makes it more complicated.
<ioria> Confused    sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<lasersaber> confusedtwo, get the appear.in app for your phone
<Generic> a
<egelor> exit
<confusedtwo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23724077/
<k1l_> lasersaber: that is not helping. he could just show the facts on pastebinit which is faster and easier
<lasersaber> or that
<ioria> confusedtwo, you have only a big windows partition
<confusedtwo> yeah i want to make a tiny partition for this
<k1l_> confusedtwo: did you have wubi install inside windows?
<confusedtwo> so i can get back to windows
<confusedtwo> no i installed it via disk
<k1l_> confusedtwo: where was your lubuntu installed? there is only one big windows partition
<Bashing-om> socialevil: Hybrid graphics . I do think proprietary driver handles it the better . Want to see?....  then ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot again to see the effect .
<confusedtwo> im not sure i just clicked dual boot option
<socialevil> Bashing-om will do
<ioria> confusedtwo, mmmm
<pseudonymous> No one uses encryption on a single partition =
<pseudonymous> ?*
<ioria> confusedtwo, i'd try to take off a 30 gigas from  i
<ioria> *t
<k1l_> confusedtwo: so you changed the partitions after you deleted the lubuntu install?
<confusedtwo> i installed lubuntu via disk by selecting dual boot option
<k1l_> confusedtwo: because that doesnt make sense at all, what you tell us and what the facts show us
<confusedtwo> i installed it because my pc is old and i wanted it to work better
<confusedtwo> but its same as windows, and i like windows better
<confusedtwo> so i deleted lubuntu partition in disk management in windows
<ioria> confusedtwo, i5 core and 4 giga ram it's not 'bad'
<ealawoe__> ealawoe
<confusedtwo> then when i reboot i get the grub rescue
<ioria> confusedtwo, you have win backups ?
<confusedtwo> only disk i have is lubuntu
<ioria> confusedtwo, no, i mean... anything of value on win partition ?
<confusedtwo> im trying boot-repair suggested earlier
<ioria> boot-repair without *buntu ?
<k1l_> confusedtwo: to get grub working again you would need a install which needs repartitioning again. so its way more straight forward if you just get a windows cd/usb and repair the windows bootloader
<ioria> boot-repair maybe the windows rescue disk :þ
<confusedtwo> it says to do it in live
<ioria> confusedtwo, you don't have *buntu anymore
<confusedtwo> i deleted it
<k1l_> and repartitionated the free disk space to the windows parititon.
<confusedtwo> i was trying to find an option to make new partition in gparted
<ioria> confusedtwo, why don't you take space for lubuntu and install it ?
<k1l_> confusedtwo: as i said: either do some manual repartitioning again, then install ubuntu. or get a windows cd
<confusedtwo> but cant find 1
<confusedtwo> thats reason ^
<ioria> confusedtwo, try 'Somethin else'
<confusedtwo> thats where i was at before and the options wouldnt let me
<Ben64> but if you don't actually want ubuntu, why not go over to ##windows and ask them about options?
<k1l_> confusedtwo: use gparted, shrink the windows, make new partition for ubuntu, start installer.
<confusedtwo> do i use resize option?
<k1l_> yes
<confusedtwo> i got boot repair up
<confusedtwo> should i use that, or use gparted
<k1l_> confusedtwo: stop
<confusedtwo> lmao
<k1l_> who said you should use boot repair? that is no helping at all since i explained you 3 times now grub cant work if there is no partition with the data that grub needs
<confusedtwo> some people earlier
<confusedtwo> i was on my phone before
<confusedtwo> chat was hard to see
<confusedtwo> do i use resize option on gparted?
<EriC^^> yes
<k1l_> i guess you did not explain your setup properly so people didnt know you only have a windows install and not other partition.
<stan_man_can> what does "Disk is OK, one failing attribute is failing" mean?
<confusedtwo> i was having trouble with commands
<stan_man_can> when checking the Assessment of a disk in Disks
<confusedtwo> how much spaces does lubuntu need? about 7gbs?
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: try smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> confusedtwo: that'll barely cover the os
<confusedtwo> should i do 10
<stan_man_can> EriC^^, smartctl doesn't exist
<stan_man_can> has no installation candidate
<EriC^^> more like 20 confusedtwo
<Nytram> You'll need at least 10gb just for /
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<stan_man_can> EriC^^, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1954c8668085839de0ceefdf94ff432c
<stan_man_can> is that because it's mounted externally?
<EriC^^> stan_man_can: no, it doesn't have smart capabilities
<socialevil> Bashing-om you my sir are a genius :))
<confusedtwo> idk how to use resize
<k1l_> stan_man_can: is this conncted per usb or something?
<goose1> confusedtwo: allocate like 40Gb, then "install alongside windows" when you install, it will create all other partitions for you
<socialevil> Cooling fans are asleep again :)))
<stan_man_can> k1l_, ye
<stan_man_can> yes
<confusedtwo> it wont take the numbers im putting into it
<k1l_> stan_man_can: then the usb connector for the disk doesnt support smartmontools
 * linux_user says: Hello all! I am curious to get some information about scid and "scid vs pc" for Ubuntu. I see "scid" in the repos but am not sure which one it is or how to get the "scid vs pc" from a prebuilt repo if even available? What say anyone?
<goose1> So I got this Rpi ive had for awhile
<goose1> whats a cool project i can use
<Ben64> goose1: ask in #raspberrypi
<goose1> thx
<k1l_> !info scid
<ubottu> scid (source: scid): chess database with play and training functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.4+dfsg1-2 (yakkety), package size 417 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<k1l_> linux_user: for questions about that i would suggest you ask the skid project directly
<Eskatrem> Hi, I lost my .xinitrc file by messing up and not navigation between workspaces doesnt work (and also, I dont have an image background)
<mate_> hola
<Eskatrem> so I am trying to start unity but dont know how to do it
<linux_user> k1l_, : I'll be sure and do that, its definitely something I never thought of. But, for now, I am going to see who that is here knows about it too. I think that is also an excellent idea.
<cipher6> exit
<Bashing-om> socialevil: No Sir, not me - that appillalion applies to those others - I just been around a bit :)
<pseudonymous> In a bit of a jam and would *really* appreciate some help. Does *anyone* know of a guide/set of steps to setup an encrypted (preferably lvm2+luks) partition for a ubuntu install ? I can't/won't format my entire disk, but I need the encryption for work reasons.
<lasersaber> did confuse solve his issue?
<lasersaber> pseudonymous, i think the drive needs to be formatted for that
<confusedtwo> http://imgur.com/a/RnGqB can someone explain to me what to do with this
<lasersaber> not 100% sure
<thomedy> can i write ios software on ubuntu
<thomedy> swift, objective-c
<linux_user> are there any chess players here at all that us Ubuntu for that?
<thomedy> i can write it but im writing a multiplatform thing
<Ben64> thomedy: you can write anything, you need ios to compile it or have it run or something, i'm not sure of the specifics
<thomedy> i have an iphone and i need to write an iphone, ipad app
<thomedy> but i usually run ubuntu
<pseudonymous> thomedy: not really. There's an objective-C compiler of some sort, but IOS apps rely on all apple's proprietary crap software which they aren't really happy to share (sorry, a bit prissy because of this damned mac acting up)
<thomedy> i got the iphone to write my apps
<linux_user> In general you really need an Apple system to write iOS
<j41> thomedy: I was under the impression that you needed a Mac
<linux_user> the other answers are generally right but not what you probably really mean, no, the Apple Development evniroment is not on Linux period.
<k1l_> confusedtwo: why not use the sliders at the side of the green frame?
<mynameisJulian> thomedy: Apple xcode only runs on mac
<linux_user> That said, a 5 year old Mac at a low price is still workable for xcode today and runs today's variant of MacOS
<thomedy> i really cant compile swift or objective c... that makes me sad
<linux_user> MacOS is not Linux or Ubuntu
<thomedy> sure
<lasersaber> mac is bsd i think
<thomedy> right and i get the difference between bigend little end.. yada yada i was just hoping
<k1l_> Confused: if you use the numbers you need to subtract the amount of the new size field and add it at free space following.
<Ben64> thomedy: blame apple, they locked it all down
<thomedy> i know
<linux_user> no, not int he sense that environment he wants is on BSD either
<linux_user> it once was very BSD like but not as much now
<pseudonymous> thomedy: well, you could, if apple cared enough to let you. Even Microsoft is porting over their .NET environment (it even started off by running twice as fast as it did on Windows). The trouble is, Apple don't want you to, take it up with them
<linux_user> it is very changed from that
<linux_user> actually apple cares enough to give you xcode for their computers for free
<linux_user> they do not want their apps running on Linux
<pseudonymous> .. or their devs
<lasersaber> dont use apple
<lasersaber> :)
<linux_user> I use both
 * lasersaber :-/
<linux_user> but Apple is Apple and there are reasons why they do that. After all, there is no vendor selling more UNIX systems than Apple at this point, so its not bad what they do if you ask me
<linux_user> no one
 * lasersaber :-/
 * lasersaber :-|
<linux_user> but the reality is if you "need to write for iOS" as you said, then you need an Apple box to really do it right
<linux_user> its not a religious thing, its a fact
<pseudonymous> I have a Mac for work.. Only now did the wisen up and offer standard PC laptops.. But I'm stuck with this proprietary hunk of crap.. You even need to install a custom bootloader to get things going. Nor do apple care enough to properly implement graphics-switching in a standards-compliant way, they just hacked something together for their OS and refuse interop if a non-OSX OS is loading.. Man I hate Apple.
<linux_user> like it or not
<lasersaber> u can vb iso i guess if u need it that bad :-/
<bekks> No, you cannot
<linux_user> he violates the license to do that really
<lasersaber> u can use vb to run apple*
<lasersaber> sorry
<linux_user> and if he becomes an Apple Development that may matter to him
<linux_user> as he will agree to not do such things
<bekks> lasersaber: Only when having Apple Hardware as well.
<pseudonymous> Apple makes Microsoft look like a bunch of treehuggers :P
<Nytram> lmao.. true
<lasersaber> hmmm i seen people run apple on intel pcs on YT
<pseudonymous> (and then try to find a picture for Canonical.. :P)
<linux_user> actually Apple offers a way to get most normal commercial applications without the pain of Windows
<pseudonymous> No, they offer a partially broken OS which, due to marketing, vendors are forced to interact with
<Ben64> kinda veered off topic now
<tomreyn> pseudonymous: did you succeed on your full disk encryption?
<bekks> lasersaber: which doesnt make it being legal.
<linux_user> So if you need quickbooks, autocad, and Office without the Windows junkOS you can have it and get UNIX too
 * lasersaber :-|
<pseudonymous> tomreyn: Nope, playing with the OS X recovery boot atm. But basically it seems like you need to partition things manually if you don't want to erase the entire disk, and at that point you realize how buggy the partitioning dialog is (I had it crash on me in 3 different ways)
<linux_user> anyway to answer your real question, you need a MacOS environment on Apple Hardware to do what you need. With everything in life, to do it right is many times not free
<linux_user> any more than soldering an authentic Mercedes emblem to a Ford does not a Mercedes make it.
<tomreyn> pseudonymous: hmm, i use it quite regularly and i never crashed (as in segmentation fault, the process failing) on me. but maybe it's due to some special hardware.
<pseudonymous> The Unix thing is a misnomer at this point. If you mean to get a certified Unix OS, sure, Apple paid for the cert, so they can call it Unix. But if you read up on the Unix philosophy, or compare the tools bundled to those on modern-day unices, it just doesn't compare (favourably)
<lasersaber> burn..
 * lasersaber lol
<tomreyn> please would you move religious discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic? we really only do support here.
<pseudonymous> tomreyn: not segfaults, but a freeze, some state-related partion-tool error where if I went back after making a crypt-partition, it couldn't redo/continue anything. Last thing was a crash further into the install because it failed to mount the / crypt partition.. Sadly.
<tomreyn> pseudonymous: that'son apple hardware if i got this correctly?
<linux_user> Is there a room policy to kick people offering solutions that violate the licensure terms of software? That
<linux_user> that would likely get those people out
<ubuntu121> heyyy
<Ben64> there is a room policy to kick people out who are offtopic, which all of this is
<ubuntu121> jemand da??
<tomreyn> !de | ubuntu121
<ubottu> ubuntu121: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<pseudonymous> tomreyn: no, that's just because the partitioning dialog isn't great, I think. A multitude of other issues are. But that's a different story. I've given up.
<lasersaber> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> pseudonymous: sorry, i got to go for now. i should be back in ~ 45 min (for ~ another hour) in case you could not get assistance by then and are still looking for it.
<tomreyn> and, yes it the installer won't work, partition first
<linux_user> Well, the initiate query was asking about the cross availability of MacOS development tools for Linux, a reasonable question that should have ended with just no, there is not if you want to deploy an application via the Apple iOS App Store eco-system instead of all the transmogrified responses that was provisioned by people with 'religious issues'.
<eskatrem> sorry, I logged on and off, basically I tried to tweak my .xinitrc file to start unity normally but couldnt.
 * pseudonymous has religious issues :/ (Sorry)
<k1l_> linux_user: this channel is ubuntu technical support focused. for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic .
<BlueProtoman> I'm using Ubuntu 16.10, with MATE.  For some reason, the menu bars (File, Edit, View, etc.) in any Qt application (I tried in at least Tiled and qpdfview) don't appear.  How do I fix this?
<linux_user> I agree, that is why I was suggesting that the only answer should have stopped at no, MacOS development requires a MacOS based Apple hardware system
<Ben64> linux_user: but then you kept going on and on and on, and you brought it back up now...
<linux_user> again the only thing I was pointing out was the answer was no
<linux_user> and others came up with all that other crapola not I
<Pelle`> i got this share on my debian machine that i have mounted on my win pc, i can create folders and delete folders but files i have downloaded with transmission i have to log on to the debian machine and erase when i want to delete them, i dont need root access to delete them with my local linux acc, got umask 2 set in transmission deamon cfg... how do i make it so that i can delete them from my
<Pelle`> win pc?
<ikonia> Pelle`: try #debian
<ikonia> they support debian
<linux_user> anyway, has anyone any information on getting SCID vs PC running within Ubuntu either by compilation of the source or knowing if a "scid vs pc" repo exists that has the binaries for that variant over the scid version that is less maintained?
<Pelle`> ikonia yea but is kinda quiet there :) so i tought i'd try here
<ikonia> Pelle`: not really acceptable
<Pelle`> mkay..
<ikonia> Pelle`: you waited 3 minutes,
<Pozzo> Hello
<mynameisJulian> It's quiet here :p
<eskatrem> Pozzo: hi
<kk4ewt> mynameisJulian, well it is Jan 1st
<eskatrem> mynameisJulian: yeah and nobody could help me with my .xinitrc file
<fearnothing> can someone help me understand why my logs are not being forwarded as I expect please?
<k1l_> mynameisJulian: that is because ubuntu is running fine by everybody :)
<fearnothing> I am trying to forward logs from the slapd service
<fearnothing> they are logged to the local4 syslog facility
<Pozzo> eskatrem: you are not using ubuntu-gnome flavor by the way ?
<fearnothing> as I understand it this means I should put a line like the following in my rsyslog.conf:
<eskatrem> Pozzo: I dont know... the 16.04
<fearnothing> local4.* @dest.server.local:514
<Pozzo> eskatrem: if you don't know... you are using the standard ubuntu flavor with unity :-)
<fearnothing> other logs I have like authpriv,  etc, are successfully being sent with a line like that
<dj_> hello
<fearnothing> but not the slapd ones
<fearnothing> why not?
<mynameisJulian> Just think about it, Windows technical support has a constant 10 minute wait time and Ubuntu support is almost silent. That says enough.
<eskatrem> Pozzo: yeah I guess it's the standard Ubuntu
<fearnothing> mynameisJulian: if ubuntu had two billion users, it would be pretty busy...
<eskatrem> well, ubuntu users are more computer litterate than windows users
<ikonia> thats just nonsense
<fearnothing> maybe on average, but there are plenty of ignorant ones too
<mynameisJulian> fearnothing: One day....
<fearnothing> mynameisJulian: unlikely
<fearnothing> nothing wrong with ubuntu but the chances of it dislodging Windows are practically zero
<brene> Hey All, I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.10 but sadly on the main installation screen (choose language screen) or any other screen, My bluetooth mouse doesn't work
<mynameisJulian> When Windows 7 support will end that would make a lot of people switch to Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: What is up with a .xinitrc file ? As many DE's do not use it .
<ikonia> mynameisJulian: no it won't
<fearnothing> it appears we have a true believer here :P
<mynameisJulian> Ubuntu will never be as big, but it's growing rapidly.
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: well, maybe it's not the .xinitrc file, but I lost unity
<ikonia> mynameisJulian: where are you getting this information from ?
<lasersaber> guys, how can i add a show desktop icon in the taskbar panel?
<xangua> lasersaber: what desktop?
<brene> any ideas anyone?
<lasersaber> never mind i found it on YT
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: you're right, .xinitrc wasnt executed actually
<mynameisJulian> ikonia: Browsing Forums, but I could be wrong. Ubuntu is just improving.
<ikonia> mynameisJulian: you appear to just be saying things
<mynameisJulian> brene: Do you have any regular USB mouse to try?
<brene> Sadly no
<mynameisJulian> Ikonia: I'm just trying to get some positive vibes going :D
<ikonia> mynameisJulian: then don't
<ikonia> mynameisJulian: just making random stuff up isn't helpful
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: ubuntu 16.10 ? such that the Display Manager is lightdm ? Then if so we can work to restore lightdm if this is a fact .
<Nytram> Oooh! Harsh ikonia ;)
<hetii> re
<hetii> ok still the same issue
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: But  mind ya, my unity experience is old old .
<mynameisJulian> Sorry Ikonia..
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: I have ubuntu 16.04, I already did `dpkg-reconfigure lightdm`
<FrostyBytes> brene: can't you control the UI through the keyboard alone? i.e., TAB through fields?
<FrostyBytes> lol
<hetii> q: I use ubuntu-mate 16.10 will latest packages and have issue with my mouse pointer, he freeze on left corner and don`t want to move.
<hetii> I cane still use my mouse but without pointer.
<hetii> any clue about such issue ?
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Let's try the systemd way from the login screen ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console - stop the DM ; ' systemctl isolate multi-user.target ' change TTYs ctl+alt+F2 and now run in this TTY ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' Back to a functional GUI ??
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: ok, I was already in tty1 trying to bring unity to live somehow, let me run systemctl...
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: yeah, after your command I get the log in screen from the GUI
<eskatrem> let me log in now
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: hmmm I couldn't log in for some reason, tried with a guest account
<hetii> re
<hetii> ok all works:)
<hetii> what I did was to install nvidia driver for my gtx1070 and some intel microcode.
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Well, this gets deeper ... Graphic's driver ? ( as guest also does not work ) ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' in a pastebin site .
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: by the way, my login is "samuel", and when I logged in, I was only offered to log in as "Samuel"
<tryingthis> hello
<ubuntu092> german ubuntu??
<SerialDev> english here it would seem
<k1l_> !de | ubuntu092
<ubottu> ubuntu092: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: I have not seen a later unity so I do not know what to expect at the login screen, sorry but that is the fact .
<qwizzical> I'm trying to download a relatively large 1.5 GB file (it's a movie), but I can't seem to do so successfully. Is there a plug-in or something I can use to download such files?
<ikonia> qwizzical: where are you downloading it from ?
<qwizzical> seedr
<ikonia> oh, so it's a torrent
<qwizzical> yeah, basically
<tryingthis> can anyone tell me why the version sof python in "Bash on Ubuntu on Windows" on windows 10, is 2.7 and 3.4? Since python 3.6 is out, how come it doesn't use python 3.6 even after I did the apt-get upgrade thing?
<reisio> qwizzical: is it not downloading >0% at all?
<ikonia> tryingthis: because it only upgrades to supported packaged version
<reisio> tryingthis: ls /usr/bin/*python*
<reisio> tryingthis: and there's a specific channel for that system, I forget its name
<tryingthis> oh. thanks for your help ikonia and reisio
<tryingthis> I will try to find the appropriate channel
<reisio> #ubuntu-on-windows
<reisio> not many people, unsurprising
<qwizzical> No, the download bar evidently indicated that it was being downloaded to some extent. But after a while, it said "Failed".
<tryingthis> oh. thanks resisio
<reisio> ##windows would technically be on-topic for that discussion, too
<reisio> qwizzical: so what % did it get to?
<tryingthis> cool. ill check out windows.
<reisio> tryingthis: also, latest version released upstream isn't the same as latest stable downstream (Ubuntu)
<qwizzical> I'm not sure -- that wasn't specified or anything -- but the download was about half-filled
<qwizzical> download bar*
<reisio> qwizzical: oh okay
<reisio> qwizzical: what client was it?
<qwizzical> Hmm, I'm not sure I quite understand. What do you mean?
<tryingthis> thanks reisio
<reisio> µTorrent, Deluge, Transmission, etc.
<k1l_> what program do you use, qwizzical
<lasersaber> BBL
<reisio> the only reason I can think of for a torrent to say "download _failed_" is if your system ran out of space, really
<qwizzical> Oh, well I downloaded the magnet link from yify, then put it on seedr, and that's about it
<reisio> otherwise it would just keep trying to download, even if no progress was being made
<qwizzical> I don't use a client of any sort like bittorrent and the like
<qwizzical> shiiite
<reisio> oh seedr is some web-based service?
<reisio> if you have a storage limit, check you haven't exceeded it
<qwizzical> yeah, it basically converts the magnet link to a downloadable form (through seeds and stuff)
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Are you stuck at getting the 'lshw' to redirect to a pastebin site ?
<qwizzical> no, I'm way below the storage limit
<reisio> well, yeah that's what magnet links are for
<reisio> if you haven't run out of resources, then the software has simply failed
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: doing that now
<reisio> seek out seedr's support system, or find a more reliable service
<qwizzical> so what do you think I should do?
<k1l_> qwizzical: well, that sounds like its a seedr issue, not an ubuntu issue?
<reisio> take my advice, avoid things that talk about "the cloud"
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: :) trying to help .
<qwizzical> k1_ no, it's definitely not a seedr issue. I think it's a problem with my computer, because this happened just this one time
<qwizzical> reisio haha why do you say that?
<reisio> qwizzical: oh was the problem downloading an already-downloaded torrent contents from seedr to your computer, via http?
<qwizzical> Yeah, I think so
<reisio> okay well that can only likely be so many things
<qwizzical> https maybe, but yeah
<reisio> I would suspect, in this order: seedr failed on their end, your isp cut you off, your router failed, you ran out of space locally
<k1l_> qwizzical: where is the issue now? you can download from seedr to your pc? whar error did you get? was the internet connection resetted?
<reisio> g'luck, I'm out
<reisio> happy new year everyone :)
<qwizzical> This is what happened: seedr extracted all of the seeds of the file, allowing my PC to download said file. The download wasn't successful.
<akik> qwizzical: it helps to tell complete error messages and not think so/maybe
<akik> quintopia: you can upload error message pictures to imgur.com or transfer.sh or text errors to pastebin.com
<akik> that was supposed to go to qwizzical
<qwizzical> this is what it says "Failed -- seedr.cc"
<qwizzical> there's no error message as such, except that
<akik> qwizzical: is it your browser's downloader which says it or the seedr website?
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23724620/ something like that
<qwizzical> my brswer's downloaded (I'm on firefox)
<qwizzical> downloader*
<qwizzical> browser*
<qwizzical> so I'm pretty sure seedr didn't mess up on its end
<qwizzical> akik what do you think I should do?
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Intel, and the drivr is loaded, Intel "just works" as a general rule . lemme scrath my head and consider what to do next .
<kk4ewt> qwizzical, so you downloaded from a site not through a torrent
<akik> qwizzical: unknown, i don't use seedr. have you checked at seedr that your torrent has been downloaded to 100% ?
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: something strange happened, now I can't log in from the GUI (I'm typing this from another computer)
<kk4ewt> did you verify your download
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me if it is possable to tell grub to boot 1 line at a t ime ... maybe pause after each line
<qwizzical> kk4ewt: Well, the magnet link was of one torrent's, and seedr extracted its seeds, allowing my browser to download the file
<qwizzical> one of*
<k1l_> qwizzical: we cant tell you what happend there. ask the seedr support
<qwizzical> akik yup
<akik> qwizzical: seedr.cc says that their server downloads the torrent
<jgcampbell300> Like some kind of debug mode ?
<pitastrudl> so i installed xfce4 alongside ubuntu unity 14.04 and the wierd thing is  that i cannot connect to my ssh servers on the xfce4 session
<pitastrudl> but on unity it works okay
<k1l_> qwizzical: actually ubuntu is not involved here at all.
<qwizzical> akik hmm, what does that mean?
<parsnip> packages like this aren't available by simply `sudo apt install taskd'? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/taskd
<akik> qwizzical: you don't download the torrent, they download the torrent
<pitastrudl> im getting Permission denied (publickey).
<qwizzical> k1l_: Ah yeah I'm sorry haha, but no one else seems to know anything about it :/
<qwizzical> akik Oh okay
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Ouch ! .. reboot and see then if ya can get to the login screen ?
<qwizzical> akik... but I download something, right?
<akik> qwizzical: yes of course after seedr.cc has downloaded the torrent
<jgcampbell300> or maybe some kind of safemode boot .. i dont know
<akik> qwizzical: have you checked at seedr that your torrent has been downloaded to 100% ?
<qwizzical> akik Basically I'm not able to download that "something". This has happened only once; I think it's because of the large file size
<k1l_> jgcampbell300: you can only boot one line at a time on grub
<qwizzical> akik yeah I checked that
<eskatrem> Bashing-om:
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: rebooting now
<k1l_> qwizzical: again: ask seedr. we cant do anything here
<Exterminador> guys, just a stupid question. it's possible to install Xubuntu into a us stick/external hdd? :x
<Exterminador> *usb
<parsnip> pitastrudl: are the permissions on your keys correct? maybe you can turn up verbosity on your ssh attempt.
<Bashing-om> jgcampbell300: Not one line at a time, but if booting from grub one can set 1 page at a time .
<akik> qwizzical: and check that your local disk space didn't run out
<qwizzical> akik Lol no chance of that, I've got ~500 GB to spare
<jgcampbell300> Bashing-om, cool .. how would i do that ... or where can i read up on it
<BlueProtoman> I'm using Ubuntu 16.10, with MATE.  For some reason, the menu bars (File, Edit, View, etc.) in any Qt application (I tried in at least Tiled and qpdfview) don't appear.  Source is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1307619 , but the suggestion of uninstalling appmenu-qt5 didn't work.  Apparently this has something to do with dbus?  Any tips?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307619 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "All Qt5 applications' menu bar is missing at non-Unity DEs after appmenu-qt5 installed" [High,Confirmed]
<qwizzical> thanks anyway akik, I appreciate the help! :)
<jgcampbell300> Bashing-om, i am trying to stop it from running a script  that crashes it and im not sure witch one is doing it or how to get to cli
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Sure it is doable , people install to USB and external devices alla the time .
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: ok, now, I can't login from the GUI with my normal user name, and if I log in with a guest I get an empty screen (the mouse works, though)
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: but that will install grub on the laptop right? or it wont change nothing?
<Bashing-om> gjWell . in such a case one can set "break points" when booting . But I do not have the direct expeience to say the when/how .
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: hmm any pointer to start unity from tty1?
<Exterminador> i mean, imagine that i have W10 on the laptop. and decide to install *buntu in a external drive. will anything happen related to bootloader of windows?
<bivo> Ubuntu-Mate 16.10. Wifi has been incredibly slow ever since some updates about a week ago, every other OS or device I try gets the full 700Kbps download, but can't seem to hold a stable connection over wifi, averaging 10-250Kbps with spikes to 450Kbps but sometimes complete drops of the connection.
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Again, it depends on the install method that you choose, If it os a defailt standard : erase disk and install ubuntu" then the default is to install grub to the 1st recognized device (sda) .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: then, if i choose the external drive, all will be installed in there, even the bootloader?
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: from grub or from TTY1 ?
<eskatrem> TTY1
<Bashing-om> eskatrem:
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' But That does much more than just start the GUI, it also stops everything that is not a dependency of graphical.target .
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Best I can tell you to KNOW where grub will install is to use the "something else" install option . but ya need to know here what you are setting up . In something else you have the option to direct where grub installs to .
<eskatrem> I was strying stuff like `startx unity` from tty1
<spl33n> hello everybody, happy new year all and sorry for my bad english.
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Old docs .. upstart does not apply to 16.10's systemd :)
<eskatrem> :-s
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i understand. btw, seems windows don't let me create more than 4 partitions. can i override it with partition manager on xubuntu? will that affect anything?
<genewitch> http://projectftm.com/index.php?75cb4d when i plug my ham radio into my ubuntu thing http://projectftm.com/index.php?75cb4d it completely freezes the system
<ic2000> hello, i'm having an issue where ubuntu is not recognising my wireless internet adapter
<genewitch> that's the tail of /var/log/messages, any other stuff needed i'll provide after a reboot
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: For that matter ''startx' does not apply to upstart either .. old old old docs you are following .
<ic2000> it worked for windows and other distros so i'm not sure why it wont work for ubuntu
<Exterminador> when i've tried it on windows, it said that my disk will change into dynamic or something like that
<eskatrem> hmm... I removed the ~/.Xauthority file, so now I can log in as my user name from the GUI, but I still have an empty screen (with mouse and the backgroundscreen I chose, though)
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: hmm, startx, I knew that one when playing with debian (the computer I'm using to type this)
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: No .. in the leagacy partioning scheme these is a 4 primary partition limit . ( die yo addressing ) . the way arounf this limit is to create one of those primary partitions as 'extended" and in this extended partition on can then create an additional 128 "logical" partitions .
<spl33n> i have macbook 2,1 and i install on it ubuntu 14.04 LTS and i upgrade to 16.04 32bits, but i have some issues with keyboard, on mac if i want to type "|" for example i use alt+shift+l but in ubuntu this not work correctly . i look many website and forum but i dont find fix for my issues all special char not work
<spl33n> help please
<Exterminador> oh, i see. and afaik linux don't have problems on being installed into logical partitions
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: And of the Windows disk is converted to dynamic . it is then exclusive to Windows and nothing else will touch it !@
<Exterminador> you mean i can create the partitions i want and dont be afraid of that the disk change to dynamic?
<Exterminador> i'll be able still to install the OSes i want?
<Exterminador> (and boot them properly)
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Let's try from a reboot to TTY1 ' dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; unity --reset-icons ; setsid unity ; systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' .
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: what's that supposed to do?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Right, ubuntu will happily install to a logical partition :)
<Exterminador> great!
<Exterminador> i wanna try several flavors at once
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: reset the desktop and then start the GUI .
<Exterminador> i was wondering how can i make enuff partitions to do that
<snowstorm> Exterminador: why not using VM virtualbox from Oracle
<curly_brace> morning
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Uh Huh .. long time ago others wondered same same .. and them smarty peeps came up with the 'extended' partition .
<Exterminador> i have GParted installed. but i'm kinda newbie to this. all i know is to partition the disk in windows and i've partioned it into 3 W10, Xubuntu and the swap
<Exterminador> snowstorm: my cpu don't support virtualization, so, VM will be extremly slow
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: I ran sudo apt-get upgrade, it's taking a while :-/
<Anon_115> Hello
<Exterminador> i must read some tutorials to make partitions via GParted as extended
<Exterminador> any usefull link?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Nest to do Windows things from Windows . defrag X2, and then run checkdisk X2 when unallocated space is made from Windows . Then when installing ubuntu " something else" amd set up your extended/logical partitions . Is what I think .
<fcastillo> I'm having a weird problem when trying to delete files on a different partition. When I access the partition directly, deleted files go to the Trash, when accessing the partition through a symlink on my home, Nautilus/Nemo say they can't do it and the file has to be deleted
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: " update upgrade is always a smart way to start :)
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: ok, I ran your command, got lots of: `compiz (core)` - Info ...`, and then `Segemtnation fault (core dumped)
<Exterminador> Automatic partition resizing (not recommended) -> why not?
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Ouch !! .. fresh install ??
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: hmm it's couple of weeks old
<genewitch> Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC causes ubuntu to hang when plugged in, anyone have any tips?
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Did you verify the .iso file when you made up the live install environmental ?
<eskatrem> the distro came with the computer
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Can not say to that last .. I no do Windows in many many years . I no longer know what to expect from a Windows situation .
<Exterminador> how i do a screenshot in Xubuntu? :x
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: K .. let's say that the manufactirer then did well and we get the more drastic here amd revert the GUI to defaults. sound good ?
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: that's what I was looking to do!
<gde33> can I get nautilus to tell me the  full path of a folder including the drive name? I'm trying to set the firefox cache folder but /media/foo/bar isn't working
<gde33> it is not writing anything
<gde33> about:config entry: browser.cache.disk.parent_directory
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Try ' rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf ' ; reboot and let's "see" .
<eskatrem> I don't have .gconfd and ~/.gconf is a directory
<genewitch> eskatrem: that;s what the -rf does
<eskatrem> ok, I just have .compiz and .gconf
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: Hummm .. that ending "-rf" should have taken care of " is a directory " . as r == recursive .
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: right, I missed that. rebooting now
<deus_> having some trouble with a renaming script. what i am trying to do is rename all avi files in list of directory after the directory that they are in. here is what i have, but it is not working as expected: find . -type d -not -empty -exec echo mv  \{\}/*.avi \{\}.avi \;\
<stan_man_can> isn't it rm -rf [dir] ?
<stan_man_can> not rm [dir] -rf ?
<stan_man_can> not sure if that matters
<ic2000> does anyone have any idea of how to fix my issue?
<qwizzical> how do I include subtitles in my video player?
<genewitch> ic2000: usb?
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: I rebooted, still get an empty GUI
<deus_> it does not seem to be expanding the glob, do i need to escape it or put it in quotes or something?
<ic2000> genewitch: yeah it's a usb adapter
<genewitch> ic2000: what's lsusb say it is
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: Yeah .. does not matter . is but a matter of human perspective . If it does make you feel the better I will edit it to your preference (??) .
<eskatrem> I rebooted, still got an empty GUI
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i can use GParted to shrink windows partition, move the unallocated space and add it to the extended partition that i already have, right?
<ic2000> genewitch: https://bpaste.net/show/ded27293bf39
<papa_> hi ppl
<eskatrem> hi papa
<papa_> tnx for all
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Well, many have with good results .. but I say again Windows tools for Windows file system . for best results.
<Exterminador> i just dont wanna rebbot into Windows, then rebbot into Xubuntu. :P
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: One last poke ' rm ~/.dmrc ; . then we consider re-installing the DE .
<Exterminador> *reboot
<papa_> windows: planetsidede2
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Shrinking a partition means re-writting the partition table, make it the easier on the system with defrag, and that the system is happy with the new partition table with 'chkdsk; . Now that is what I think .
<ic2000> genewitch: what does it mean?
<zerorax> Hi, I am having trouble fixing a problem. I installed ubuntu-server on a laptop with 2 gpu's one intel one nvidia. ubuntu tries to use the nvidia card and i get a black screen immediately. I believe installing nvidia-current will solve this problem, I used a desktop live usb and chrooted into my ubuntu-server install but it won't resolve any DNS, i can only use IP's, which means I can't use the repos to install
<zerorax> nvidia-current. anyone know how I can make my chroot envirnment resolve dns?
<papa_> hi man
<Bashing-om> zerorax: How did you det up the chroot ? depends on that how to have DNS .
<Bashing-om> det/set*
<eskatrem> Bashing-om: ok how should I reinstall the DE? (I removed ~/.dmrc and rebooted, to no avail)
<zerorax> Bashing-om, I bound /proc , /dev. and /sys and then chroot
<papa_> im hack man from usa and setup wallpaper PUTIN
<zerorax> I'm not familiar with chroot, I've only used it once before and it was with very detailed instructions
<Bashing-om> eskatrem: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' Where for sure this is a (u)buntu install !
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i'll consier your opinion. and redo almost everything on windows. event thought, then i can use GParted to "play" with the remaining partitions, since i think it wont affect anything as it will be unallocated space
<Exterminador> *consider
<CarlFK> xenial, desktop, Network Manager - trying to setup a static IP: 192.168.1.5.    ping 192.168.1.1  ... 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1 ...  ping 216.58.216.110  From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23724928/  route -n
<papa_> netstat -tsp
<zerorax> Bashing-om, any ideas?
<CarlFK> papa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23724930/ netstat -tsp
<CarlFK>  
<zerorax> there used to be a nosetmode boot flag that worked in order versions
<zerorax> but 16.04 doesn't support it
<Bashing-om> zerorax: ro directly answer one runs ' mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /$CHROOT/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ' . Hang on one and I get ya the chroot routine I use .
<Exterminador> next time i'll leave at least 100Gb of unallocated space on disk
<zerorax> Bashing-om, i'll try that while you find your routine. i really appreciate your helping me
<deus_> zerorax, have you tried just dropping to console when it boots to the black screen instead of messing around with chroot?
<deus_> zerorax, i.e. ctrl-alt-f1
<zerorax> deus_, yes, that doesn't work, i believe the black screen is related to something that stops the boot sequence
<deus_> fair
<papa_> s novim godom parnni
<zerorax> everything i've read says this can be fixed on similar laptops by installing nvidia-current from the repo
<Bashing-om> zerorax: Mine that is known to work ; ' sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt ; for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt ' .
<zerorax> tbh, i'd rather disable the nvidia gpu sice it eats electricity and I don't need it for the way i will be using the computer
<ic2000> uhh, genewitch you still here?
<CarlFK> papa_:   umm.. what?
<zerorax> thanks Bashing-om
<zerorax> and thanks for your input deus_
<ic2000> eh ok, could someone else help me then
<Exterminador> just one question: Partition: /dev/sda1; File System: nfts; Mount Point: n/a; Size: 9.77 GiB, Used: 327.24 MiB; Unused: 9.45 GiB; Flags: diag --> can i shrink this damn partition?
<deus_> shrug, just an idea. i tend to overcomplicate things myself because i barely know what i'm doing, heh.
<zerorax> Exterminador, you can shrink it, I'm not sure if you can do it from linux using gparted or if you need a windows
<Exterminador> what does that partition means?
<Exterminador> what's the purpose of it?
<zerorax> oh it's n 10gb... it's probably a recovery or efi partition
<genewitch> ic2000: is the ID 04d9:a061 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. the wifi device? when you unplug it from USB and run lsusb again does that item disappear?
<Exterminador> because: Flags: boot is in /dev/sda2
<zerorax> don't shrink it
<genewitch> Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC causes ubuntu to hang when plugged in, anyone have any tips? http://projectftm.com/index.php?75cb4d this is what /var/log/messages say when i plug it in
<papa_> happy new yea from siberia
<Exterminador> zerorax: via GParted it says the Minimum size should be 328 MiB
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: Once Windows is happy happy happy, and you have the unabllocated space, in GParted you can play with that unallocated space to your heart's content .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: that's what i've thought
<Exterminador> windows is a pain in the arse, but still i need it.
<zerorax> Exterminador, it says that because that's how much data it has on it. it can't shrink beyond the point where it's full without losing data, but gparted is assuming the partition will never need more space for new data
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: "Size: 9.77 GiB" that is already tiny bu todaus standarfs .
<Exterminador> zerorax: copy that. i won't touch it
<ic2000> genewitch: oh crap. u wanted the usb plugged in when i did it. i just redid it and this on reappeared "Bus 008 Device 003: ID 0cf3:20ff Atheros Communications, Inc. AR7010 (no firmware)"
<Bashing-om> by todays*
<zerorax> if it's an EFI partition you could screw up your system and have to do a clean install of everyting
<ic2000> so i'd assume it's that one, the no "firmware" thin makes sense too
<Exterminador> zerorax: better not touch it. my hdd is not in good shape already, i guess
<Exterminador> LOL
<Guest23049> how do i add a link in my desktop applications dropdown (mate de) for a program i just installed (liteide)?
<Exterminador> btw, what's the smarctl command to check the disk, to see if it's dying or not?
<zerorax> Exterminador, yeah, and if you DO decide you NEED to resize, it, don't shrink it to the minimum, leave considerable space to be used in future
<zerorax> I don't know too much about EFI, but I know that it needs it's own partition in most use cases
<Exterminador> zerorax: i also think it's the efi thing
<genewitch> ic2000: you need the firmware
<zerorax> 10gb seems like more than it needs, but at some point someone decided that it should be that big for a reason
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: As you have asked about 4 primary partition ,imits , this is not a EFI drive/system / RFI dupports 128 partitions by default.
<ic2000> genewitch: yeah but how can i obtain it?
<ic2000> genewitch: it seemed to installed itself on windows and other distros
<genewitch> ic2000: apt install linux-firmware
<genewitch> ic2000: usually
<ic2000> genewitch: okay. do i restart after?
<genewitch> couldn't hurt
<Villager> Wassup fellas!
<ic2000> alright, thanks man. if i don't come back then it worked :)
<sdasda> guys i have a problem installing ubuntu, can anyone help me please?
<sdasda> i need my computer
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: i have a partition with 1.02GiB of unallocated space
<snowstorm> sdasda: explain problem
<Exterminador> even GParted don't let me create another partition. i have the swap on the extended partition. can i add that 1.02 GiB to the swap?
<sdasda> snowstorm i put the iso on a usb stick and i clicked on the install ubuntu thing after rebooting my computer, i did all the steps and when the installation started, it got stuck on ''getting data from time server'' i restarted my computer and tried to install again but now all i get is a black screen with a blinking dash after i click install ubunt
<sdasda> u
<papa_> grub
<sdasda> snowstorm and now my harddrive is all wiped so i dont have windows on it
<Exterminador> my machine have 4Gb ram, so i've created the swap with 4Gb. will that 1.02GiB make any difference on the performance?
#ubuntu 2017-12-25
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Well, there are but limited bios' that are affected. read the bug report, see if you may be effected .
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Sure thing, I will test Solus Budgie now and still revert back to Ubuntu 16.04 later if it does not work.
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Luckily writing a ISO on a USB works well :)
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: If you think you may be effected, please proceed with caution . Hardware failure has been reported .
<akik> DrGrov: can you still change uefi settings? can you still boot off a usb stick? <- those are things that don't work if you were affected
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: That was fun, managed to get logged out and back in after having the DVD out for a bit while writing an ISO to the USB thumb drive :)
<Batzy> Hey guys I'm trying to install ubuntu server 16 64 bit, I believe I have an NIC which requires proprietary software as when I get to the section that is like "checking ubuntu archive mirror" i get that  i have a bad mirror
<Batzy> I also have 100% packet loss when pinging google (but the IP resolves somehow? >:) )
<kk4ewt> Batzy,  so check your dns setting
<Batzy> how?
<kk4ewt> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Batzy> it just says nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ubone> so i clicked the + on size in patition / install - it was 1 click off from max/unclickable without format ticked, parted_server has been going on about an hour or two, i quit the install gui, what's going on and can i reboot or something to actually install?
<kk4ewt> so do you have control of the routor ?
<Batzy> yes
<kk4ewt> so what dns does your routor use
<Batzy> kk4ewt, I see two DNS servers on my router page, which do i put it?
<ubone> it was for a /home partition, thankfully it didn't wipe it
<Batzy> kk4ewt, is the idea i want to change the ip for the nameserver in that conf?
<Batzy> not really sure what's going on here
<Batzy> kk4ewt, that didn't fix it btw
<Batzy> 100% packet loss still
<Batzy> it's weird because it goes through the network autoconfiguration fine
<Batzy> it was odd too because it used to have an ubuntu system on it and the internet worked fine but it could not install or update any software
<Batzy> anyone?
<Batzy> does anyone have even a guess why networking config would work, my computer is able to resolve google's IP but it can't ping or download from mirror?
<akik> Batzy: have you tried reseting your router/modem?
<Batzy> akik, you think it has something to do with my router
<Batzy> im seriously skeptical
<Batzy> akik, as in it's worked fine for other machines, it's just this one specifically
<akik> Batzy: google's dns  responds to ping at 8.8.8.8. you don't get a reply from that?
<Batzy> no i dont get any replies
<Batzy> but the network autoconfig worked and if i type like ping -c 3 www.google.com it can resolve google's IP
<akik> Batzy: can you boot the ubuntu live session and test there?
<Batzy> sure
<Batzy> akik, the ubuntu desktop version has a live thing right?
<akik> Batzy: yes
<akik> Batzy: i mean the installation iso
<Batzy> akik, i have the ubuntu server installation iso in rn
<akik> Batzy: rn?
<Batzy> right now
<akik> Batzy: i don't know if the server iso has the live session
<akik> Batzy: did you install from that iso?
<Batzy> well i cant
<Batzy> it wont download from mirror
<akik> Batzy: i me n what you're u ing right now
<akik> sorry for the typos
<Batzy> im not using anything right now
<Batzy> im trying to install right now from the server iso
<Batzy> im downloading the desktop iso
<akik> Batzy: did you compare the network settings with the other machines?
<Batzy> how so
<akik> ip/netmask/gw/resolv.conf
<Batzy> I guess not
<Batzy> but it's the only machine that didn't work through the installation
<Batzy> so i guess that's a hitn
<Batzy> (and I tried 3 machines)
<akik> Batzy: are you connected with ethernet or wireless?
<Batzy> ethernet.
<akik> Batzy: try changing the cable and reset the router
<Batzy> akik, why would resetting the router work though if it worked with the other machines?
<akik> Batzy: these are just things that  could help
<Batzy> akik, im setting up the desktop usb boot right now so give me a sec
<Batzy> ill try that next because im quite skeptical that it will do anything
<akik> maybe reconnect the cable that you have now
<Batzy> i've done that already
<Batzy> I've tried most, if not all, of the obvious things
<akik> Batzy: you can also run: traceroute -n 8.8.8.8 to see how far you get. but i doubt not far
<Batzy> akik, booting the desktop image now
<akik> good
<Batzy> akik, is it possible to do a server-like install from the desktop live image?
<akik> Batzy: yes. it's just marketing/packaging differences
<Batzy> akik, ok so it's saying it's connecting but i cant use the internet lol
<Batzy> akik, in ifconfig for example it has an internet ip
<Batzy> and it is running and up
<akik> Batzy: can you ping your dns server?
<Batzy> like the one on my router?
<akik> yes
<Batzy> akik, no i get packet loss
<akik> ok so there's the probable thing you need to resolve
<Batzy> how
<akik> can you switch your working pc to use that cable?
<Batzy> yes
<akik> you should test from your working pc if you can ping the dns server
<Batzy> akik, yes i can
<Batzy> akik, yeah wifi connects and does not work as well
<akik> Batzy: did you test connecting the working pc with the cable of the non-working pc?
<Batzy> yes
<Batzy> akik, let's boot openSUSE for shigs
<akik> and it didn't work?
<Batzy> the cable is fine
<Batzy> well i give up
<Batzy> at this point its looking a bit like divine intervention not to have this work
<buyaka> hello all, I'm coming across old documentation that references the 'set' command with a  '-g' flag like so : set -g default-terminal "screen-256color"
<buyaka> but I'm getting an error message saying thats not a valid flag
<jerichowasahoax> buyaka: that seems more like a "set" command for tmux and not your shell
<buyaka> ah gotcha.. thanks!
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<cyberspectre> I'm having issues booting from live USB because of my GTX970, which is incompatible with Nouveau. Internet says I need to set kernel flags. How can I do that from live USB? It just goes straight to the error
<cyberspectre> I can get to grub command line, can I do it from here?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | cyberspectre
<ubottu> cyberspectre: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, how do I do this?
<cyberspectre> I found an area in the splash screen of the live usb that says "setparams
<cyberspectre> (pressed E)
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Boot the liveUSB, at the ubuntu splash screen hit any key -> language screen; escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key for boot parameters . Drop down had several presets . one of them is 'nomodeset ' .
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, thank you. Sorry, I should've checked the URL you sent me before asking. I saw it after.
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: :) Help however is what we do .
<PepitoLiindo> Hello
<cyberspectre> is there any disadvantage to using LVM? I've never used it for any install
<geekosopher> is it ok to wish Merry Christmas here?
<kbharatht> Hello everyone , Happy Christmas.
<kbharatht> How many of you are Active Now.  Just reply anything.
<hamsterinacannon> anything
<kbharatht> Haha
<kbharatht> I have problem with ubuntu user accounts. Every account now acts has guest
<kbharatht> Messed up sudoers or something
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<kbharatht> Unable to login as standard or administrator
<kbharatht> @redphantom_ i am new to ubuntu , i dunno
<kbharatht> 1023 user but less ppl are active
<redphantom_> meh it'
<redphantom_> s christmas
<kbharatht> Any pro user
<kbharatht> Hello any professionals here, Please i need a your help ASAP.
<bazhang> kbharatht, please ask your issue
<kbharatht> I have few account opened in ubuntu and all are now restricted to guest access only after rebooting my system. I messed up sudoers or something
<epicmetal> Is anyone running 17.10 on a ThinkPad X220 and can confirm that it does NOT break the BIOS?
<bazhang> kbharatht, what's the error to lead you to believe 'messed up sudoer'
<kbharatht> Because i added my user name in sudo to all users , admin
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: recent articles mention you should avoid it
<kbharatht> Also there is a file which shows root:root 1000.1000. like that i have changed values to my user id
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: but it only breaks certain machines. I'm trying to see if anyone can confirm the X220 is not affected...
<kbharatht> In system settings when i click on user accounts it automatically closes
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: i wouldnt take the risk until they certain the bug is solved
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: i.e. it's not on the "affected" list, and presumably someone has tried it because X220 is a popular machine
<lotuspsychje> epicmetal: you follow the bug page?
<kbharatht> How do i get back to standard or administrator account
<epicmetal> lotuspsychje: I'm looking at it right now
<ducasse> epicmetal: that issue should be fixed on images available now and packages in the repos
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: tnx 4 confirm
<kbharatht> @bhzhang r u there ?
<epicmetal> ducasse: so this imag has the fix? http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<epicmetal> i.e. the official torrent
<kbharatht> @epicmetal can you help me , please ?
<ducasse> epicmetal: it absolutely should
<kbharatht> Any professionals plz
<bazhang> kbharatht, why did you make those changes
<kbharatht> To give roor privilege
<epicmetal> ducasse: thank you
<kbharatht> Root
<bazhang> kbharatht, please dont ask for professionals here, it's volunteer and be patient
<kbharatht> Ok
<bazhang> kbharatht, where did you read thats how to get root on ubuntu
<kbharatht> Just thought
<kbharatht> Its the permission file
<bazhang> kbharatht, use sudo for that, leave root alone
<kbharatht> Ok now i do get back to  standard account
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<bazhang> how recent an install is this kbharatht
<kbharatht> So you OS
<kbharatht> Do you mean OS
<bazhang> kbharatht, how recent is this Ubuntu OS install, yes
<kbharatht> Few months back
<bazhang> kbharatht, so you have full and complete backups of everything
<kbharatht> I have data which is not backedup
<bazhang> kbharatht, how crucial is that data for you
<kbharatht> I able to login as guest for my user accounts and i can use sudo
<bazhang> kbharatht, you can use sudo for everything, why not back it all up right now
<kbharatht> I can't it cost me around 300$
<kbharatht> It was setup by apache and nagios
<kbharatht> I have to call back the technician if i lost the data
<kbharatht> If it was backup and format and new os i would have done it already
<auronandace> if you knew that then why did you go around messing with /etc/sudoers ?
<kbharatht> For root type permission access
<auronandace> and what was wrong with using sudo so that you had to messs around with /etc/sudoers ?
<kbharatht> So that i can prevent using sudo and doing thing with write access instead of read only access
<kbharatht> Directly
<auronandace> why did you want to prevent using sudo?
<kbharatht> I have direct permission i can do things straight
<auronandace> that is a security risk
<kbharatht> So i  messed sudo and other  files by googling everything
<kbharatht> Now what is the solution ?
<auronandace> you can try to restore /etc/sudoers back to the way it was
<kbharatht> Ok its not the sudo thing.
<kbharatht> Give me a minute i miss understood it
<auronandace> kbharatht: if you've changed permissions on files all over the system then short of a reinstall there is very little you can do to fix it
<auronandace> if you've just edited some lines in /etc/sudoers then it might be fixable by restoring it
<crazymido> hello guys
<crazymido> any one can help me
<bazhang> crazymido, please ask your issue first
<EriC^^> !ask | crazymido
<ubottu> crazymido: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<redphantom_> Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> redphantom_: go to edit connections > click on it > edit then go to general > always connect when available
<crazymido> i am beginner in linux and i just installed ubuntu 17.10 on my HP Pavilion g6 laptop. i am trying to install AMD Radeon 7600m graphic card driver but i didn't find any solution for it over net. any help with that? thanks
<redphantom_> EriC^^: this has already been checked
<EriC^^> redphantom_: oh maybe it's a openvpn option somewhere
<redphantom_> It connects when I manually press Connect on the wired connection but never automatically. idk
<sdfgsdf> hi, how can I virtualise arm64, such as android
<sdfgsdf> on ubuntu
<sdfgsdf> host
<lotuspsychje> crazymido: sudo lshw -C video should show your chipset + driver can you check?
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdf: try #ubuntu-arm mate
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: i think he wants an arm64 emulator, not running ubuntu on arm
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdf: is this what you need? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM64/QEMU
<crazymido> how to install amd radeon hd 7600m graphic card driver on ubuntu 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> crazymido: sudo lshw -C video shows your chipset+ driver, can you check?
<crazymido> i will be back in 10 minutes and give you details lotuspsychje
<mattcode> how can i mark a package as fully installed/configured? mysql-server always gets errors during an apt upgrade because i configured it manually instead of using dpkg --configure
<Cueball> I have MPD installed on a fresh install of Ubuntu but it can't control the volume. Do I need to add any groups to the user for it to work or is it a config I need to alter?
<bazhang> Cueball, mpd similar to kodi?
<Cueball> bazhang: Music Player Daemon.
<bazhang> Cueball, for sharing among devices?
<Cueball> I installed it on to a Debian box years ago and everything worked out of the box.
<Cueball> bazhang: It can share but it's a media player first and plays locally or streams. In my case I play it to local sound device.
<lotuspsychje> Cueball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<ducasse> Cueball: which client are you using?
<Cueball> ducasse: Multiple. Using two on Android and using ncmpcpp
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | mattcode did you install this way?
<ubottu> mattcode did you install this way?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ducasse> Cueball: and none of them will manage the volume? which release is this?
<epicmetal> Cueball: arch wiki has the answer, it's something to do with the configured sound output
<epicmetal> Cueball: software volume or something
<Cueball> Just sorted it. Needed to select mixer in config. Thanks to lotuspsychje for the link :)
<epicmetal> Cueball: add mixer_type "software" line to your audio_output { } clause
<Cueball> Yay. Volume control from my phone now.Well techncally I had control from my phone before via ssh/aslamixer. But now control from native phone app.
<Cueball> Merry Christmas Everyone :)
<HoloIRCUser1> Hello again
<HoloIRCUser1> I have messed up etc/passwd file how to repair it
<HoloIRCUser1> I am now restricted with guest permission in my user account
<HoloIRCUser1> Any volunteers ?
<crazymido> what is the code i can use to get shipset+driver details pf my graphic card
<bunnypun_> HoloIRCUser1 by messed what do you mean?  deleted file, typo?
<HoloIRCUser1> No added a few lines  after my username
<HoloIRCUser1> What is my problem is at the login screen i have 3 users ctel, kingwines, king
<HoloIRCUser1> And additional guest account
<HoloIRCUser1> When i login to above user accounts except guest all my permission are shown as guest
<HoloIRCUser1> Right top corner setting icons shows logged in as guest even tho i logged in as administrator
<HoloIRCUser1> How do i gain access to original account s
<HoloIRCUser1> Now i am at grub terminal command
<HoloIRCUser1> Any suggestions plz
<HoloIRCUser1> :bunnypun
<bunnypun_> boot to single user mode , remount root parition read / write , correct file , reboot are the general steps
<HoloIRCUser1> I am a newbie  need step by step instructions
<HoloIRCUser1> In etc/passwd file ctel:x:0:0:ctel:/home/ctel:/bin/bash
<HoloIRCUser1> What does that mean
<HoloIRCUser1> Where ctel is my user name
<HoloIRCUser1> I changed 1001:1001 to 0:0
<bunnypun_> unfortunately I'm working on something atm and am not able to provide detailed steps
<HoloIRCUser1> At least commands
<bunnypun_> those are the uid / pid fields
<crazymido> HoloIRCUser1: you can find an answer to your question in this link
<crazymido> https://askubuntu.com/questions/411514/how-to-recover-a-deleted-etc-passwd-file
<HoloIRCUser1> Login screen show blank now, ctrl alt f1, f2 works
<HoloIRCUser1> Any suggestions
<bunnypun_> at the grub menu boot to recover mode
<bunnypun_> you won't get a login screen
<bunnypun_> did you follow the steps
<epicmeta1> ducasse: I don't think the official 17.10 torrent has the Intel SPI fix given that the SHA256SUM of the torrent matches the one published by DistroWatch back in October...
<epicmeta1> https://www.distrowatch.com/weekly.php?pollnumber=124&myaction=NewVote&issue=20171023
<bipul> Hello, i just wants to know that by default when we install Ubuntu  from .iso image. At that time openssh client is being installed?
<geirha> openssh-client is installed by default, yes
<bipul> At the time of Ubuntu installation right? geirha
<bipul> geirha, Thank you.
<geirha> it is also installed in the live session, if that's what you mean
<bipul> Yes.
<DrGrov> Hi, how can I get KDE on 16.04?
<DrGrov> Is it kubuntu-desktop that I should install?
<EriC^^> DrGrov: i think all you want it "sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop" maybe someone can confirm
<savastano> hello
<EriC^^> DrGrov: unless you're on a DE-less install, then kubuntu-desktop would be the way to go
<DrGrov> EriC^^: I am on default 16.04
<EriC^^> DrGrov: try sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<DrGrov> EriC^^: So no need for all the QT apps, the GTK are sufficient?
<savastano> backintime as root is good for full restoration in case i will need to fresh install?
<EriC^^> DrGrov: no it'll install everything qt, just that it wont install some other stuff that might conflict with other desktop packages (like the desktop manager and stuff like that)
<DrGrov> EriC^^: Ok, that sounds good. Just need to reconfigure the whole thing then but that is a easy step.
<DrGrov> EriC^^: Brb hopefully
<savastano>  backintime as root is good for full restoration in case i will need to fresh install?
<bipul> Hello, when i am trying to remove only this package "openssh-client", I am able to see ncurses-term package is removed.
<bipul> Which has openssh-server,openssh-sftp and ssh-import-id.
<tsarompy> what about it bipul
<savastano>  backintime as root is good for full restoration in case i will need to fresh install?
<DrGrov> Got KDE running but it seems off in the DE sections. Does not look like QT, can I somehow get QT installed now afterwards on 16.04?
<brainwash> DrGrov: what do you mean? KDE heavily depends on Qt, and won't run without it at all
<brainwash> you want to change the theme?
<DrGrov> I mean it looks like GTK all over but no QT interface. Everything looks like GTK.
<brainwash> can you share a screenshot?
<DrGrov> Icons from the System Settings are missing
<brainwash> maybe you want to install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<DrGrov> brainwash: Yes, probably that is what I should do.
<DrGrov> Have had Unity on 16.04 but it did not suit my needs.
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello everyone
<DrGrov> So I can just get kubuntu-desktop on top of plasma-desktop?
<brainwash> I'd think so
<Nooby_One_Nooby> HP laptop, ubuntu 14.04 ... want to upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 ... HOWEVER... my ubuntu 14 has many issues and crashes with an array pf programs, so i opted for a clean install. Here's the problem bith my DVD reader/writer and bootable USB stick weren't read (after changing) the order in BIOS
<Nooby_One_Nooby> So, i think only choice left is upgrade. So, how can i upgrade and have none of the errors in my new version?
<brainwash> did you confirm that the USB stick is bootable with a different PC?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i have no other pc at hand, i used the ubuntu iso image from the ubuntu site, and used bootdisk creator in my version
<DrGrov> Brb
<tsarompy> Nooby_One_Nooby: do you have a choice between UEFI and CSM in your bios
<tsarompy> i would use the mini.iso of artful aardvark and write it to usb (its like 50mb) and boot from that and just install what you want from there
<tsarompy> i couldnt boot from usb when my bios was set to UEFI. use CSM
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i don't recall seeing those options ... what are they? I had choice between internal HD, internal DVD, DVD connected by usb, usb
<tsarompy> check in the system configuration options
<tsarompy> did you use dd to write the usb drive?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> dd?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i used startup disk creator in ubuntu 14
<tsarompy> i see
<tsarompy> are you on 32 bit or 64 bit
<Nooby_One_Nooby> 64
<DrGrov> The kubuntu-desktop on 16.04 does break dependencies
<tsarompy> do you have a separate /home/ partition Nooby_One_Nooby?
<tsarompy> or do you care about losing any info on your HD
<bipul> tsarompy, Sorry i don't get you?  I am just trying to distinguish between this two packages openssh-client and openssh-server, And how and when it works.
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> well one is a client, one is a server
<brainwash> DrGrov: can you share the error message?
<DrGrov> Sure can
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i have made a backup of all my personal files (copied them onto the windows partition), so i don't care for the applications on my ubuntu partition
<bipul> Yes, without the client i can't ssh to any openssh-server i.e shhd
<tsarompy> ah ok i see
<tsarompy> are you in ubuntu right now Nooby_One_Nooby?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> yes, i am in ubuntu
<tsarompy> okay
<tsarompy> heres the mini.iso netinstall image for ubuntu artful
<bipul> sshd*
<tsarompy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<akik> ubuntu doesn't test for installing multiple desktop environments. they are not contained and share settings
<tsarompy> i think its about 53 MB
<tsarompy> download that
<Nooby_One_Nooby> downloading
<tsarompy> Nooby_One_Nooby: insert your usb drive, wait a second, and type dmesg | tail
<DrGrov> Can not get a screenshot
<Nooby_One_Nooby> but what will that do?
<tsarompy> were going to make you a bootable usb drive
<DrGrov> It is about kde-config-telepahty-accounts package and kaccounts-providers
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i am really a noob, so if i have to restart and mess with some things, i fear that i will be lost. That's why i really wanted the original ubuntu 16 file to work
<tsarompy> artful works great. im on it :)
<DrGrov> No wirries
<DrGrov> I will just reinstall Kubuntu 16.04 directly
<DrGrov> Rewrite an ISO and get it done
<tsarompy> if you dont care about files on your ubuntu partition its easier to fresh install a new version than reinstall then upgrade
<DrGrov> Is 17.04 a safe bet?
<DrGrov> Or is it better to stick with 16.04.3
<brainwash> 17.04 won't be supported for much longer
<brainwash> 18.04 is the next LTS release
<DrGrov> Ok, 16.04 it is
<DrGrov> Reinstalling
<DrGrov> Brb
<bipul> tsarompy, Will you please tell me to understand here. When i am installing opessh-server then follwoing additional packages are
<bipul>  being installed like ncurses-term, openssh-client,openssh-sftp-server and ssh-import-id also  few suggested packages like ssh-askpass
<bipul>  libpam-ssh
<choki> bipul: they are dependencies
<bipul> choki, So i could say it's work of packaging? If i install openssh-server the following additional packages will be installed?
<choki> bipul: yes you need these additional packages. it is like if you go to school, you also need a teacher, a house, other people. you can not go to school without a teacher :D
<bipul> yes.
<choki> bipul: packages work together. it is called the "unix philosophy"
<bipul> choki, If i have to learn and know about it? where to look for?
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all
<bipul> Merry Christmas to all.
<espacito> merry x-mas to all
<espacito> also
<butt3rF7y>  /part
<tsarompy> mer crimbus
<tsarompy> is that a kcaj i see
<Baltazar> JESUS IS BACK TO SAVE US! WEEEEH :D
<MonkeyDust> back? he never really existed?
<Dao67> Hey folks, Anyone know the best place to read up on troubleshooting debian mail issues?
<MonkeyDust> Dao67  are you using debian or ubuntu?
<Dao67> Deb via ssh
<MonkeyDust> Dao67  then better ask in the #debian channel
<Dao67> Thanks, never used irc :)
<MonkeyDust> yw
<sudhirkhanger_> Is it not safe to install Kubuntu 17.10 on Dell systems due of BIOS crash thing going on?
<leftyfb> sudhirkhanger_: where did you see that?
<Cobrax> DELL?
<Cobrax> Isn't it just a Lenovo issue?
<leftyfb> it is
<espacito> lunch time
<sudhirkhanger_> Cobrax: Yes, I see mention of Lenovo and Acer. Some also reported Dell systems (specific ones and not all). I was just confused if it should just be avoided at this point of time.
<Tin_man> doesn't cost anything to try the install.
<sudhirkhanger_> Tin_man: really? except it might crash my system's BIOS.
<Tin_man> a bios can be reflashed .
<greatabyss2> Happy to see the direction turn back to gnome as the mainstream working environment.
<akik> Tin_man: it's worse than that
<Cobrax> why
<akik> it wouldn't be this kind of problem if you just could re-flash the bios
<akik> or uefi
<Cobrax> this is sure going to taint the reputation of linux
<sudhirkhanger_> Yes, ISO pullback is a major step in my opinion.
<Tin_man> akik, what article are you referring to?
<akik> somebody even wrote that it only took a user to boot a live session and trigger the problem
<akik> Tin_man: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Cobrax> sunrunner20, what is ISO pullback?
<akik> Cobrax: "The download of Ubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to an issue on certain Lenovo laptops. Once fixed this download will be enabled again. "
<Cobrax> >discouraged >disabled
<Cobrax> you can still torrent it
<akik> they haven't disabled the releases.ubuntu.com downloads, though
<Cobrax> I'm still seeding it right now
<sudhirkhanger_> HTTP Download links has been removed.
<akik> releases.ubuntu.com is http
<Cobrax> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:40448d478d9203a3919b0900e7fbb9e8748dcdf9&dn=ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2fipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969%2fannounce
<Cobrax> that's the magnet link for the torrent
<Tin_man> so far it only lists Dell Inspiron 15-3531, and the Insyde Software, I would hope a fix would be coming in the near future.
<wonuku> o/
<greatabyss2> Never seen pullback before is this in a error message?  A .iso is usually the extension for an os.
<epicmetal> How do I enable that "volume over 100%" option in vanilla GNOME on 17.10?
<epicmetal> I see it in Ubuntu GNOME but the checkbox is missing from the vanilla GNOME GUI
<epicmetal> I'm guessing there's a gsetting
<tsarompy> use pavucontrol
<tsarompy> or buy better speakers :D
<epicmetal> tsarompy: I know how to do it in settings... I want the gnome top bar volume slider to have it
<tsarompy> i hate the gain it overdrives the signal
<epicmetal> tsarompy: it's a laptop
<tsarompy> hm
<tsarompy> have you tried checking on the gnome extensions site?
<epicmetal> traditionally i just open settings and do it, e.g. on other distros
<epicmetal> nope
<tsarompy> id try there
<tsarompy> you gotta install a plugin for firefox/chrome
<epicmetal> yep, already done that
<tsarompy> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/858/volume-mixer/
<tsarompy> that might be what youre looking for
<tsarompy> i dunno im not a gnome user
<epicmetal> i'm having a look on a test account to see which $HOME file gets modified
<epicmetal> tsarompy: that errors on install. but give me a sec to see which file it might bve
<epicmetal> be*
<epicmetal> it seems to happen in ~/.config/dconf/user
<epicmetal>  /com/ubuntu/sound/allow-amplified-volume
<epicmetal> sadly, this has no effect in vanilla gnome
<epicmetal> ubuntu must override/fork that part of gnome-shell i guess
<epicmetal> :\
<epicmetal> if any ubuntu dev is reading this, please push upstream :)
<mustafa> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 17.10 and the Nvidia property drivers, along with the switcher for my Dual Graphics laptop stopped working, any ideas?
<mustafa> Is IRC dead?
<pavlushka> mustafa: nope
<pavlushka> mustafa: It's just Christmas you know :)
<mustafa> pavlushka: :D Merry Christmas!
<pavlushka> mustafa: you too :)
<mustafa> pavlushka: Thanks :)
<tonyt> Merry Christmas Everyone
<TJ-> do we have a way to persuade systemd, during early boot, to re-read (rather than use a cached 'generator' copy) /etc/fstab, when it drops to the emergency shell?
<leftyfb> TJ-: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1515377#p1515377
<TJ-> leftyfb: thanks! I've already done a reboot since it was easier and I couldn't remember how it's done. Had a "rq" instead of "rw" in an fstab entry of a server I rarely boot. Thank goodness for network KVM!
<acresearch> people, what is a good screen recorder that works with ubuntu 17.10?
<Leevancleef> acresearch, OBS
<pennTeller> Hi guys does anybody know a way to set the WiFi ssid and password using a web interface? Kinda like with the arduino yun.
<akik> pennTeller: you want to load a web page before connecting to your wifi?
<akik> like on a localhost address?
<pennTeller> akik: so I setup my raspberry pi to become a hotspot whenever there is not a known WiFi around. Then I connect to my pi in adhoc mode and would like to go to some page like mypi.local and give it the right ssid and password and then reboot it so it connects
<akik> pennTeller: ok i don't know about that. can't you always have the raspi hotspot active?
<pennTeller> akik: yes but I want the raspberry pi to connect to my WiFi once. I give it the right credentials. I just don’t want to use a monitor or ssh
<TJ-> pennTeller: wouldn't it be easier to ssh to mypi and do "nmcli dev wifi con "Cafe Hotspot 1" password caffeine name "My cafe" "
<pennTeller> TJ-: though that would work I would prefer to avoid ssh since this will be used by a non technical person
<TJ-> pennTeller: script it? so the local PC asks for the details and then does ssh automatically (using certificate) "ssh user@mypi nmcli dev wifi con "Cafe Hotspot 1" password caffeine name "My cafe" " ?
<TJ-> pennTeller: otherwise you need to configure a web-server (CGI application) on mypi that receives the data and issues the same nmcli ... command
<pennTeller> TJ-: thanks, I found this which seems to be what I’m looking for https://github.com/billz/raspap-webgui
<TJ-> pennTeller: looks good, but mostly targeted at running the RasPi as an AP itself, rather than connecting to another AP, although it does hint that may be possible
<pennTeller> TJ-: yeah, the arduino yun comes with this behavior by default but I don’t know how they did it. It runs openwrt though so it could b default functionality
<TJ-> yes, openwrt would provide that.
<pennTeller> Hi guys I have a weird problem... I have apache installed and an index file in /var/www but when I try to access it from a browser it says 404 not found...
<pennTeller> even as local host!
<TJ-> pennTeller: shouldn't it be in /var/www/html/ ?
<pennTeller> TJ-, not in the version of linux im running
<TJ-> what release is it?
<pennTeller> Linux 4.4.38
<pennTeller> TJ-, you are right, that is the problem..
<pennTeller> weird
<TJ-> pennTeller: That's the kernel; I'm on about the apache2 package
<pennTeller> TJ-, you were right anyway, thank you
<pennTeller> :)
<TJ-> pennTeller: Ubuntu changes the DOCUMENT_LOCATION to that
<pennTeller> TJ-, this is Raspbian but I suppose it also does it, even though the apaceh conf file shows /var/www only
<TJ-> pennTeller: it's from Debian, so common root
<pennTeller> TJ-, thanks for all your help today m an, I got the web itnerface running and life is awesome
<lavinho> good afternoon
<lavinho> how to creste server iptv ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> pennTeller: future reference, use #raspberrypi or #rasbian for help with that distro.
<pennTeller> leftyfb, will do thanks
<pennTeller> Guys is there a reason why RX packets  dont show in ifconfig anymore?
<sudhirkhanger_> I want to install Nvidia Prime on my system. It seems like nvidia-384 is available in the restricted. It will also install nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings. It seems like that's all I have to do to install nvidia. No need of graphics-drivers ppa. Am I correct?
<TJ-> sudhirkhanger_: You can also use "ubuntu-drivers list" and "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" to install such
<sudhirkhanger_> TJ-: "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" what does this do? Install all recommended drivers?
<TJ-> sudhirkhanger_: correct
<TJ-> sudhirkhanger_: 'drivers' being proprietary drivers such as nvidia, or intel microcode updates
<sudhirkhanger_> Cool
<sudhirkhanger_> There is some flickering issue in firefox when using nvidia-387. Not sure why.
<Richard_Cavell> Hi. What version of gcc is in 17.10?  And is it known what version will be in 18.04?
<adder> gcc (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3) 7.2.0
<MonkeyDust> !info gcc bionic
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.173ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.2.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nanodrone> what's in.ftpd and why is it running on my system?
<ubuntu001> How do I make sure I am not effected by this bug >>> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<compdoc> ubuntu001, looks like you need to use v4.14
<TJ-> ubottu: ensure the latest kernel is installed; remove kernels that still have the module: check with "grep INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=m /boot/config*"
<zaki> "I have installed an app using pip install program, what is the program's binary located in this case
<TJ-> ubuntu001: ensure the latest kernel is installed; remove kernels that still have the module: check with "grep INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=m /boot/config*"
<ubuntu001> compdoc, I am using 4.14.0-13-generic ...So I am okay then ?
<ubuntu001> TJ-, That command returned nothing
<TJ-> ubuntu001: then it looks like the module isn't on your system
<ubuntu001> TJ-, Just to be sure have I entered your command correctly ?
<ubuntu001>  grep INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=m /boot/config*
<TJ-> ubuntu001: yes
<ubuntu001> OKay / Thanks a lot
<zaki> hello
<bravvve22> i'v installed a mail server according to according to http://www.almost-working.com/how-to-setup-a-mail-server-on-debian-8-jessie-using-postfix-dovecot-and-lmtp/ it does not work at all,i can't get it why it does not work
<PTNapivoski> ftp://ptnapivoski.no-ip.biz:2121
<someone235> Hi, I want to be able to connect to port 3000 from my local network. What is the easiest way to do it?
<ikonia> someone235: open up port 3000 on your firewall and make sure something is listening on port 3000
<oerheks> bravvve22, maybe 'almost-working' is what it says..
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow 3000/tcp && sudo ufw enable
<bravvve22> i'v installed a mail server according to according to http://www.almost-working.com/how-to-setup-a-mail-server-on-debian-8-jessie-using-postfix-dovecot-and-lmtp/ it does not work at all,i can't get it why it does not work
<multifractal> 16.04 here - My laptop (Dell 9635) drains battery very fast with the lid closed - almost as if it's in use the whole time. Note that I had to do a lot of BIOS fiddling to ubuntu installer to detect hte hard drive, to stop crashes on suspend/resume, so I guess some setting could have caused it.
<someone235> oerheks, ufw is not installed
<oerheks> someone235, then you don't run ubuntu
<oerheks> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-5 (artful), package size 143 kB, installed size 818 kB
<someone235> oerheks, I fucked my system a little by reinstalling python
<someone235> oerheks, so I need to reinstall few things
<someone235> oerheks, port 3000 works when using my local network IP from my machine, but it doesn't work when I use the same URL from my phone. Does it make sense?
<oerheks> that could be a cause too, make sure all is reinstalled: dpkg --configure -a
<oerheks> if you think you wrecked your install, fix it first, then test. finding out what is wrong is useless this way
<someone235> oerheks, my installation is pretty OK, but I did apt-get autoremove after uninstalling python, so even after reinstalling broken dependencies, I don't have some of the packages that are usually comes with any ubuntu installation
<someone235> oerheks, but it was about a month ago, and I don't have any problems
<oerheks> python is important, so no wonder things don't work as they would.
<oerheks> reinstall the -desktop package perhaps?
<TJ-> someone235: what IP address are you using to access port 3000 from the same PC? 127.0.0.1/localhost ?
<someone235_> TJ-, http://172.17.0.1:3000/
<TJ-> someone235_: and does your phone, or your gatewat router, know that 172.17.0.0/16 is a local sub-net?
<jer> is there any way i can get photos/videos off an iphone using ubutnu 17.10 or 17.04 when shotwell or ifuse don't work ? iphone is running latest ios
<TJ-> someone235_: if they don't they'll use the defalt route, which will send the packets out to the Internet
<jer> google gives me a ton of outdated info
<TJ-> someone235_:  sounds like your best solution would be to add a static route to the gateway, for the LAN-side, of 172.17.0.0/16 so it routes correctly
<someone235_> TJ-, I got the address from my router. I thought the router is aware of it, because it created it.
<TJ-> someone235_: your router is already using 172.17.0.0/16  as it's default sub-net ?
<someone235_> TJ-, I'm pretty sure it does
<TJ-> someone235_: sorry, 172.17.0.0/24 actually (think the xmas alcohol has got to me!)  ... in which case all devices on your LAN have 172.17.0.x addresses ?
<someone235_> TJ-, oh, I see that my other computer uses 192.168.* format
<someone235_> TJ-, pretty weird
<Schlawiner> is there a ircop available? there is a spammer in an other room
<someone235_> TJ-, it shouldn't happen if you didn't changed the default config, no?
<TJ-> someone235_: check if other devices can ping 172.17.0.1 ... if so, then it looks like a firewall issue. Therefore do "sudo iptables -vnL" and check the default policy for the INPUT chain is "ACCEPT" and there are no DROP rules for port 3000, *or* if the policy is DROP, that a rule to ACCEPT port 3000 is in place
<TJ-> Schlawiner: try #freenode
<Schlawiner> thanks
<someone235_> TJ-, I found the problem
<someone235_> someone235_, I checked the wrong connection
<TJ-> Schlawiner: is it ' m4g0t932' ?
<TJ-> someone235_: oops!
<Schlawiner> no it is pegas73
<someone235_> TJ-, apparently it was associated with something called "docker0"
<someone235_> not sure what is it actually
<TJ-> Schlawiner: ahhh - the one I mentioned was spamming ##kernel just a moment ago
<someone235_> TJ-, thanks for your help!
<TJ-> someone235_: docker is the container technology, was that an interface just for docker?
<someone235_> TJ-, I know what is docker, but I don't remember using it in my computer
<someone235_> maybe I did and I forgot about it
<Schlawiner> TJ- danke schön for your answer - now the spamer is klined :-)
<Schlawiner> danke schön == thank you
 * TJ- nods
<TJ-> Interesting; hdparm -m 16 ... (16.04) can't set the MaxMultSect count on a Seagate ST8000AS0002 although the tech specs confirm it does support it. Anyone dealt with this model?
<TickerTape> how can I tell NetworkManager to stop managing a particular interface?
<TickerTape> I don't want to kill it completely I just want it do stop mucking with a particular interface
<tsarompy> you need to edit your network manager conf
<tsarompy> what interface is it TickerTape
<TJ-> TickerTape: "autoconnect=false" in the "[connection]" section of /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<connection-name>
<TJ-> TickerTape: Should also be able to change that using NM applet's connection settings, or via nmtui
<tsarompy> or use wicd instead :3
<TJ-> a bit of overkill just to flip a bit from true to false
<tsarompy> not when you hate nm like i do
<skinux> I've something weird going on. There are times when I get DNS failure issues, but no DNS settings are changed between it working and it failing.
<unholymachine> i've noticed that if you set up a static ip via editing /etc/network/interfaces network manager stops managing the interface
<unholymachine> it's not the proper way
<TJ-> skinux: routing? DHCP lease renewal delay? IPv6 losing it's preferred address?
<unholymachine> but network manager refuses to manage the interface
<TJ-> unholymachine: right, but only if NetworkManager.conf 's "[ifupdown]" section has "managed=false"
<TJ-> ^^^^ which is the default
<unholymachine> i see
<skinux> TJ: DHCP is in use. Otherwise, I don't know. I spoke with my brother a PRO engineer and he said to check configuration. But I don't know what to check. I don't change any config, it should always be the same.
<skinux> Umm, I did set wlan0 inet manual so I could tell it to use Adapter instead of internal NIC.
<skinux> But, I did that AFTER I was already having issues, the internal NIC died.
<TJ-> skinux: what is the system using to manage the network interfaces? ifupdown, NetworkManager, systemd-networkd, wicd ?
<skinux> According to the networking course I just finished, DNS server would be our router. I was thinking switching to another public DNS might help?
<skinux> Umm, I'm not sure. How do I check on that?
<TJ-> skinux: where do you configure the network interfaces?
<skinux> I click on the upper-right indicator that usually shows networks and select one to connect to.
<skinux> Perhaps I should just do a search on network configuration in ubuntu xenial
<TJ-> skinux, I guess that'll be nm-applet, so Network Manager
<skinux> Well, still, how come usually my DNS is fine, but sometimes usually in early morning hours, DNS is fracked up?
<TJ-> skinux: the bset place to look for clues, when it happens, is in /var/log/syslog (or if you know an exact time when it last happened)
<skinux> I know some hours it was happening. Either yesterday morning or morning before that.
<TJ-> skinux: is it just DNS - when it happens can the PC still ping an Internet host by IP address ?
<skinux> No, ping also does not work. Browser gives DNS error page
<ubuntubunny> hello everybody, I hope you're enjoying the festivities :-)
<skinux> Something as well, some of the time, my network connection flat out gets disconnected when it happens.
<TJ-> skinux: OK, so the problem is NOT DNS, it's network going down, which points to DHCP. When it goes down can the PC ping the router by IP address? if not, the local interface has lost it's IP address OR the interface has dropped (if it's WiFi that probably means something interfered with the radio signal)
<ubuntubunny> how do you see the debug information for the "sound settings"? I've paired a new bluetooth headset, and when I select it as the Output there, the computer's speaker mutes for a fraction of a second and comes back, but the headset never gets audio
<TJ-> ubuntubunny: hmmm, check /var/log/syslog or "journalctl -u bluetooth"
<ubuntubunny> thanks TJ- don't know why I didn't think of the syslog
<ubuntubunny> bluetoothd[804]: Protocol not supported (93)
<ubuntubunny> pulseaudio[2275]: [pulseaudio] module-bluetooth-device.c: Failed to acquire transport /org/bluez/804/hci0/dev_30_21_3A_E4_D2_64/fd2
<ubuntubunny> ok, now I have something to go on...
<skinux> TJ: That's a very good point. There shouldn't be any radio signals to interfere. However, it sounds like I need to check router log after it happens the next time to see what's going on.
<skinux> I should also mention, my laptop is the ONLY machine that is being affected.
<TJ-> skinux: if it's 2.4GHz and it is regular I'd suspect something like a microwave oven, TV wireless link, baby monitor, wireless CCTV, and many other devices that use the unlicensed 2.4GHz band
<TJ-> skinux: proximity to another radio source could be it, but have you considered it may be the network device going into a power-saving mode ?
<pennTeller> Hi guys, is there a way to have ubuntu create a hotspot whenever there are no known wifi networks around?
<skinux> Umm, do you mean my adapter or the router going into power saving? Because my other laptop which I use to provide netflix and movies to my TV is fine and everyone else remains uneffected with internet.
<skinux> The wireless adapter I use is an 802.11AC
<skinux> I know 802.11AC is to prevent from having conflicts with other wireless signals.
<TJ-> skinux: the PC's network adapter. If it is dropping there will be a lot of evidence in syslog
<skinux> OKay. I'll have to check that next time it happens.
<TJ-> skinux: if it's using 802.1ac (5.x GHz band) it could be having to change channels
<TJ-> skinux: in that band the device has to switch bands if it detects other non-wifi transmissions in the frequency
<TJ-> skinux: s/switch bands/switch frequencies/
<skinux> Hmm. So if it switches channels, it would not longer see the wireless internet signal?
<TJ-> skinux: the AP and the client should co-ordinate, but it doesn't always work that way, but I suspect it's caused by something else. syslog gathers a LOT of info from wpa_supplicant and network-manager when connections come and go
<acresearch> people, what is a good screen recorder that works with ubuntu 17.10?
<acresearch> leftyfb: oh ok sorry, just saw your text
<TJ-> acresearch: if you're using Wayland probably none
<acresearch> people, what is a good screen recorder that works with ubuntu 17.10?oh
<acresearch> TJ-: oh
<acresearch> TJ-: you are right, OBS doesn't work with 17.10
<acresearch> TJ-: is there anything that does?
<jer> acresearch, simple google turned up this https://github.com/foss-project/green-recorder whether or not it works, no idea
<acresearch> jer: hmm it says to install with APT but it doesn't seem to be there
<acresearch> jer: apt search green-recorder ---> gives no result
<jer> did you add the ppa?
<jer> i'ven ot used this so i can't tell you if that method works; you could always build it from source i suppose
<acresearch> jer: oh ok yes it is working now, sorry
<jer> no worries; hope it works for you
<acresearch> jer: it works, nice, thanks :-)
<jer> sure np, as i said, simple google search turned it up :)
<jer> "screen recording wayland"
<acresearch> jer: i didn't know things are not working with wayland
<acresearch> this updates that prevent systems from working is hard to keep up with it
<skinux> Okay. I'll unzip previous days logs and see if I can see what's going on. THanks for the help.
<jer> acresearch, yeah well so you're aware, wayland and x11 are two different graphical systems, and not generally compatible with one another. gnome has support for both, as other desktop environments do; but things like drivers (for instance, nvidia's proprietary drivers don't support wayland, and tbh, the open source drivers just suck) are non-existent
<acresearch> jer: oh i see
<acresearch> jer: that explains a lot
<acresearch> jer: well, thankfully my work doesn't touch much with graphics, it is more towards python and bioinformatics, but i just wanted to record a little screen cast
<acresearch> jer: but yeh, that is why i don't know the difference,
<jer> acresearch, i work at a machine learning company, gpu's are part of what i need good drivers for =]
<jer> so for now, workstation stays on x11
<acresearch> jer: oh, i am learning machine learning at the moment, but i haven't advanced to GPUs, so good think you told me so i keep an eye on this information
<skinux> TJ: Does this error tell you anything? ::: Dec 23 07:38:16 skibunix2 NetworkManager[967]: <warn>  [1514043496.2977] sup-iface[0x25a1a20,wlo1]: connection disconnected (reason -4)
<TJ-> skinux: yes, it disconnected :D ... read further, for wpa_supplicant messages around that
<skinux> Okay, it disconnects (for some reason), scans, associates, establishes connection and then disconnects again.
<skinux> I've noticed something. nameserver is usually 192.168.1.1, but I see once or twice at least where it's 192.168.43.1
<skinux> I don't know why it would go to 43.1, there is only one router and nameserver is always the same.
<TJ-> skinux: is there neighbouring APs it's connecting to?
<SimonNL> skinux: you could bind it to the bssid(mac address) of your router
<varaindemian> did ubuntu fix "bios" bug that prevented some laptops - lenovo from booting?
<Bashing-om> varaindemian: Fixed upstream - the release .iso has yet to be respun : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<varaindemian> so can I update?
<Bashing-om> varesa|: "< TJ->: do "grep SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM /boot/config*" - if there are no results you're safe" else install the latest kernel that does not have that module .
<skinux> TJ: There are like a handful of other WiFis of neighbors a lot of times. Could that really be my problem?
<skinux> WiFi has a 200 foot reach, all neighbors are at least 200 ft away
<skinux> Strike that, apparently our next door neighbor would only be 50 ft from this room to inside their house.
<TJ-> skinux: I don't know but it sounds like the clues are in the syslog. Check the MAC addresses of the AP(s) the PC is connecting too, especially when it gets that unexpected IP address
<skinux> You mean check the mac address of the router I'm connecting to?
<TJ-> skinux: it could mean your neighbour is operating an open wifi at times and your PC is deciding it's a better AP than the current one
<TJ-> skinux: Yes, MAC is reported by wpa_supplicant in it's associating messages
<CoolerX> what is the default root password?
<TJ-> CoolerX: there isn't one, Ubuntu uses sudo
<TJ-> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shakes808> Hello all,  Happy Holidays.  I hope you are all having a great day.
<shakes808> I have a question about trying to mount a USB WD Passport.  I have not had any issues in the past, but it seems that something is wrong with it now.  I have tried on my Linux and Windows 10 boxes.
<shakes808> Is there any tricks that someone can point me in to get Linux to mount my USB Drive?  I have tried fdisk and lsusb, with both ways not showing my external HD.
<skinux> TJ: Umm, is this a change of channel? guessed connection type (wlan0) = 802-3-ethernet
<skinux> 802.3 is different than 802.11 I just don't remember exactly why
<skinux> 802.3 is a wired standard, why would my wireless be trying to use that?
<skinux> Nevermind. I see, it was my internal NIC wlan0, which is still weird because wlan0 is internal WIRELESS...
<skinux> Well, why would the AP MAC be different all neighboring connections are secured.
<skinux> Plus they are different SSID
<TJ-> skinux: thinking it's 802.3 is weird
<TJ-> skinux: is the PC connected by eithernet cable to anything else?
<skinux> TJ: No, there IS NO wired connection at all.
<skinux> But the weird thing is, I saw 802.3 associated with one of the wlan interfaces, which are wireless interfaces.
<skinux> 802.3 is associated with my internal wireless NIC, which died. It should be using wlo1 which is my adapter
<skinux> I have inet set to manual so I was able to select my adapter, so maybe I need to change to something else to disable the internal wireless NIC and default to my adapter.
<quebre> how can i add new certificate and apply non-interactively ? when i do 'dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates', theres a menu, i need to automate that, any hints ?
<TJ-> quebre: add in /etc/ssl/certs/ and then run  update-ca-certificates
#ubuntu 2017-12-26
<johnflux_> I have 16.10.  Can I install gcc 7?
<ohnx> johnflux_: you can always compile gcc7 yourself
<johnflux_> ohnx: that sounds scary :)
<TJ-> johnflux_: why? how about creating an LXD container with 17.10 which has it?
<johnflux_> I'm going to just upgrade :-)  not sure if I should go for 17.04  or 17.10
<TJ-> johnflux_: well 17.04 goes out of support quite soon, 16.10 already out of course
<johnflux_> sudo do-release-upgrade -d  says "No new release found"
<ca_cabotage> hey all - i
<johnflux_> ca_cabotage: -i option not recognised.
<bazhang> johnflux_, which version are you on now
<ca_cabotage> hey all, i've got a lubuntu 16.04 install in esxi. All was well until the other day I had a power outage, now when i try to login I get the login loop (enter password, screen flashes black, then back to login screen) I've tried logging into shell and "chown user:user ~/.Xauthority", I've tried mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak & sudo service lightdm restart. So far nothing is helping - how can I further
<ca_cabotage> troubleshoot and fix this?
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: Power outage can leave the file system in an incomsistent state, might run a file system check/repair from the liveUSB; see here what results  .
<bazhang> johnflux_, did you share with us yet what version you are currently on
<ca_cabotage> Bashin-om I check the disk for defects and it found none
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: "check disk for defects" verifies the .iso copy . What I suggest is to run a fsck on the root partition from that liveUSB .
<ca_cabotage> Bashing-om it says 1.4% non-contiguous
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: That is OK . No need for an indepth fix indicated ?
<ca_cabotage> it just has pass 1-5, then lists the files and blocks, the 1.4% non-contig. and thats it - doesn't say anything about fixing anything, or anything else at all
<sanatankc> hi
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: Reboot into the install and see what the condition is now .
<ca_cabotage> into the install?
<ca_cabotage> like the live CD or back into my regular installation
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: You ran the test from the liveUSB ? . then reboot into your normal system .
<ca_cabotage> yeah, alright - i rebooted insto my system and it is still in a login loop
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: Pastbin the output of ' sudo lshw -C display ' - let's see if this is a graphic's driver issue .
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: That from the install in the ctl+alt+F1 console .
<ca_cabotage> ok, i can't copy paste out of the VM but I'll type up the basics:
<ca_cabotage> descript.: vga compt. controller
<ca_cabotage> product SVGA II adapter
<ca_cabotage> vendor: vmware
<ca_cabotage> phys. id: f
<ca_cabotage> bus info: pci@...
<ca_cabotage> version 00
<ca_cabotage> width 32 bits
<ca_cabotage> clock 33MHz
<ca_cabotage> capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<ca_cabotage> config.: driver=vmwgfx latency=64
<ca_cabotage> resources: irq:16 ioport:1070(size=16) memory.... memory:....
<ca_cabotage> that's it
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: Well, driver is loaded . I do not have VM experoence, can not advise further .
<ca_cabotage> alright, thanks man - i appreciate it!
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: :) .. good luck .
<piercedwater> hi
<Doc-Saintly> I've added Match user !root \n PasswordAuthentication no to the end of my sshd_config file, but it's still letting that account login with a password
<Doc-Saintly> and when I do ps -C sshd I see 3 processes running. How do I make sure it's working how I want it to? I want to make it so only a single user can login with a password
<export> restart sshd?
<export> i think you can send a signal for it to reload it's config but restarting is simple enough, just make sure your lines are properly formed and you aren't doing remotely since you might get locked out.
<Doc-Saintly> tried sudo restart sshd, and ssh, neither one gives a confirmation and I still see multiple processes
<export> if ubuntu is running systemd then iirc it's gonna be sudo systemctl restart sshd
<export> there is also a man page for that i think
<Doc-Saintly> no response as well, and I still see 3 sshd processes :\
<export> The available cri‐
<export> oops
<Doc-Saintly> even tried restarting and it keeps booting up with multiple SSHD processes
<export> caps the User
<Doc-Saintly> I tried that first :\
<export> man sshd_config
<export> Doc-Saintly: actually just tell what you actually want to do, no reason to chase cars on this lol
<Doc-Saintly> I want to make it so only a single uesr can login with a password. all others need to have a keyfile (which I'm not going to generate for them except for a few)
<export> so disable password and then override with match for the one user.
<Doc-Saintly> Well, based on how the config is not cooperating I'm worried that will lock me out :\
<export> Doc-Saintly: https://serverfault.com/questions/307407/ssh-allow-password-for-one-user-rest-only-allow-public-keys
<epicmetal> Anyone fixed how Pixel Saver (GNOME extension) has inconsistent button icons on 17.10?
<export> the locking out part is definitely a worry though, so be careful...
<epicmetal> They look like the Ubuntu theme icons in vanilla GNOME, until you hover, then they go back to normal
<export> maybe even set it to revert after a few mintues with sleep && bash tricks
<Doc-Saintly> export: there sohuld only ever by one sshd process, right?
<export> Doc-Saintly: i think that's normal
<export> just depends on your use-case: http://forums.devshed.com/linux-help-33/multiple-sshd-processes-idea-550245.html
<Doc-Saintly> export:  but if the restart is working, sohuldn't all the processes get new PIDs?
<Doc-Saintly> Thanks export , I'll poke around a bit more before doing the config file again
<export> Doc-Saintly: maybe not, i think there is an option where you can keep running ssh connections after a restart but idk.
<export> Doc-Saintly: good luck!
<Dexx1_> so, I just setup a USB HP printer via hplip on command line. It printed the test page okay, so looks like it is working. How do I find the printers IP address so I can access it's web interface?
<Doc-Saintly> export: I got it. I followed the advice to turn password off for everyone else and then on for one user
<Doc-Saintly> export: I realized that since I already havd the key auth working I wasn't likely to get locked out as I was playing around with password auth
<export> extor: Doc-Saintly yeah, i was mostly just worried about a typo in the config and the server quits loading lol (that has happened to me before)
<Doc-Saintly> yea, I wasn't to keen on it either :\
<EraserPencil> I have some troubles with initiating a backup repository, need further understanding on mounting. If I mounted /lvbackup on /media/backup then create a folder /media/backup/MBP, does /lvbackup have a dir MBP? and who has permissions over MBP? lvbackup or /media/backup
<rypervenche> EraserPencil: What is /lvbackup? type this for us: file /lvbackup
<lordcirth> I'm guessing a LVM logical volume?
<rypervenche> Best not to guess.
<plantain> i'm running artful, but i need the 4.15 kernel for hardware reasons. so i installed the kernel ppa, but now i can't find where toget the linux-tools/linux-cloud-tools packages
<EraserPencil> ohyea, it's an lvm logical volume
<rypervenche> EraserPencil: Then MBP will be located on the file system on the lvbackup logical volume.
<EraserPencil> rypervenche: but if unmounted, MBP still lists under /media/backup
<rypervenche> EraserPencil: Then that means you created it before you mounted the drive.
<rypervenche> EraserPencil: But normally, if you mount a drive and then create a directory inside the mount point, then unmount the drive, that directory will not be there any longer.
<EraserPencil> rypervenche: but if i mounted a drive at a parent directory, does the drive inherit the subdirectories?
<rypervenche> EraserPencil: No, it will temporarily cover up or hide the directories that were already there.
<EraserPencil> mine wasnt covered up or hidden
<rypervenche> EraserPencil: Can you explain exactly what you did and what you were expecting to happen? And what actually happened.
<EraserPencil> rypervenche: I've deleted the folders to restart. Just needed to clarify what should happen
<somenewb> Hallo
<somenewb> Merry X-mas!  Anyone alive?
<somenewb> So I am trying to install grub (legacy) on my ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty) machine but it's unable to find the package.  I am doing sudo apt-get install grub.  I am guessing I need to update my repo URLS but no idea to which site.  Any suggestions?
<arvin_> looks like xenial 16.04 LTS is the last to carry the grub legacy package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grub
<epicmetal> I've got this weird "Unknown" window in my alt-tab list, but nothing shows when I switch to it. Anyone seen this?
<epicmetal> The icon is a white sheet of paper with a grey warning sign
<epicmetal> 17.10 vanilla GNOME
<somenewb> Right.  Could I use (maybe append) xenial urls to get grub? or will i have to manually download and install the package myself in this case?
<lordcirth> somenewb, why do you need grub legacy rather than grub 2?
<somenewb> lordcirth: So I am following a tutorial that uses grub legacy to load a kernel image
<lordcirth> somenewb, so look at grub2 docs and substitute
<somenewb> lordcirth: thanks, that's probably the best way to go since I'll have to learn how grub2 works eventually.  Just thought it be nice to get some experience with legacy grub then move on to the newer stuff.
<Volis> Hey, my computer is stuck at GRUB menu. From the entries shown in ls, I know that my ubuntu partition is (hd0,msdos1). I tried running `configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg` but it returns back to black screen with "grub> "
<Volis> Back to the grub prompt that is
<Volis> (i have ubuntu 16.04 running on the computer)
<Volis> I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#grub.3E-1 and it's fixed now, yay!
<snadge> can the amd proprietary drivers be made to work with the latest ubuntu?
<snadge> it seems not.. at least that simplifies the situation :p
<EraserPencil> what backup solutions do you guys use?
<ghostnik11> hi i just ran this command: sudo alien -ci android-x86-7.1-rc2.x86_64.rpm in order to install android x86. but when i rebooted i got no options to boot into android x86 only options for ubuntu
<epicmetal> EraserPencil: rsync
<alkisg> ghostnik11: rpm packages are not supported by ubuntu
<ghostnik11> alkisg, yeah but alien is built to convert whatever package to deb
<alkisg> ghostnik11: right, and alien is supported here, but not the packages that it converts :)
<alkisg> E.g. if that rpm puts entries into the boot manager, alien can't handle it... btw, why aren't you installing android normally in a partition?
<ghostnik11> alkisg, b/c the android x86 page told me it can be done this way and i thought that was just simply brilliant. don't have to download and then transfer iso to flash then reboot and install using flash
<alkisg> The best way to solve that "alien rpm" problem, would be to report it to the android-x86 project (file a bug report)
<alkisg> Well, if you want to use android seriously, you'd want a real installation, if not, a VM would be enough; loop-based installations like that rpm or like wubi in general have a few issues...
<alkisg> But sure, it's worth it to file a bug report in their bug tracker
<alkisg> It's not an Ubuntu issue though, it's not in the Ubuntu code base and Ubuntu doesn't know what they're doing with their installer
<XXCoder> hey guys
<XXCoder> I wonder if theres a way to block xscreensaver from blocking ctrl-alt-f*
<auronandace> XXCoder: if it didn't block it then anyone could walk up to the keyboard and press that combo
<XXCoder> I know its bit less secure
<XXCoder> but I rarely use tty and I log off once done.
<alkisg> Most screensavers don't block alt+ctrl+fx
<alkisg> E.g. mate-screensaver doesn't block it
<alkisg> Since there the user needs to login anyway again
<XXCoder> yeah im using stock xscreensaver though
<XXCoder> and it does
<Triffid_Hunter> XXCoder: you could always enable sysrq then alt+sysrq+R to have the kernel take keyboard input back from X, after which ctrl+alt+fn should work fine regardless of what xlock or similar has done
<XXCoder> ok looking into that
<alkisg> XXCoder: according to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/xscreensaver.1.html, it doesn't
<alkisg> "Unfortunately,  there is no way for xscreensaver itself to override            the  interpretation  of  these  keys."
<alkisg> while talking about switching vts
<alkisg> So what you're talking about doesn't sound like xscreensaver issue
<XXCoder> strange. source certainly was xscreensaver, I had to kill xscreensaver and 2 hacks running
<alkisg> XXCoder: is that xubuntu?
<XXCoder> so when it closed I could type stuff and use mouse
<alkisg> which version?
<XXCoder> a second
<XXCoder> xscreensaver 5.37
<alkisg> That isn't the issue, so the DE matters
<alkisg> E.g. xubuntu may invoke some other lock along with xscreensaver
<XXCoder> ahh ok
<XXCoder> xfce mint
<alkisg> So the problem version doesn't matter, the distro/version does
<alkisg> OK, mint isn't supported here :)
<XXCoder> not too sure on version
<XXCoder> yeah was talking about xscreensaver orginially
<XXCoder> thanks though
<alkisg> mint may have its own configuration for programs
<alkisg> Even for xscreensaver
<alkisg> That's why you need to ask on your distro channel
<XXCoder> its largely similiar, ubuntu instructions almost always work
<alkisg> So that they know about the default confifuration of the programs
<alkisg> Yes I know, the basic problem is that it doesn't respect debian policy and writes to /etc whatever it likes
<XXCoder> oh xscreensaver was upgraded by myself, since included version is ancient
<alkisg> So it breaks everything without notifying
<XXCoder> xfce mint do have issue with programs being old lol
<alkisg> That's why ubuntu supports ubuntu-mate, which is similar, but not mint, which doesn't respect debian policy
<XXCoder> like freecad default was 0.13 which was super crashy for while
<alkisg> It's using the same repositories as ubuntu
<alkisg> It's not a real distro. So the same version for freecad in both cases.
<XXCoder> odd. well adding repo fixed that good :) anyway akways been there (mint chat) but not much help so far
<XXCoder> honestly kinda sick of mint odd stuff
<XXCoder> lubuntu looked decent on my aspire one
<alkisg> Not many developers support mint, so you can expect a few of them in mint channels :)
<XXCoder> dunno on pc. maybe just xubuntu
<XXCoder> I love xfce
<XXCoder> oh yeah whats story on unity
<XXCoder> heard ubuntu killed it
<alkisg> OK I tested xubuntu screensaver, it doesn't lock vt switching
<alkisg> So no issue there
<XXCoder> xscreensaver or ubuntu's own rollout?
<alkisg> The default screensaver of xubuntu
<XXCoder> which is?
<XXCoder> xubuntu 14.04 have none heh apparently
<alkisg> Press alt+ctrl+l to lock the screen
<XXCoder> 2 days ago other post, xubuntu dont come with default screensaver apparently
<alkisg> After unlocking, the dislpay manager login page shows, to allow you to unlock it
<acosonic> Hi, anyone using CopyQ ?
<alkisg> XXCoder: 'light-locker' is running
<XXCoder> interesting
<alkisg> It's forked from gnome-screesaver, the man page says
<alkisg> XXCoder: available since 14.04, so you probably misread something. https://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<XXCoder> guess that guy didnt know it or something, just flat out said "dont have any, install xscreensaver"
<XXCoder> weirdf
<akkilinux> I need a shell script, my end goal for script is to filter all the API’s responding above 3 seconds
<Triffid_Hunter> I had to set my power button to lock the screen instead of poweroff, it's in a weird spot on my case that's easy to press by accident
<XXCoder> its okay bare bones locker apparently, can be removed to iunstall xscreensaver. nice
<Triffid_Hunter> akkilinux: sounds like a job for strace if you mean libc/system API calls
<akkilinux> Hey ............ I need a shell script, my end goal for script is to filter all the API’s responding above 3 seconds
<akkilinux> can anyone help mr into it
<alkisg> akkilinux: we tried but you don't answer
<alkisg> Explain in more details what you want. Are you looking to use strace?
<alkisg> Which API is that? There are thousands of APIs
<akkilinux> Actually In my system  API log generated
<akkilinux> in it I want APIs detailswho  responding above 3 seconds
<alkisg> akkilinux: yeah that sentence explains nothing
<alkisg> Try with more words
<EriC^^> akkilinux: maybe paste a log of your api?
<EriC^^> also #bash might be able to help too fwiw
<akkilinux> I am currently used
<akkilinux> cat /data/httpd/apiv.vt.com-access_log | awk  '{ print $15 }' | cut -d \? -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | tr -d '**' | tr -d '/' > /tmp/apiv.vt.com-access_log-dec.txt  cat /tmp/apiv.vt.com-access_log-dec.txt | awk '$2 >= "3000000" { print $2}' > /tmp/apiv.vt.com-access_log-dec2.txt  for i in `cat /tmp/apiv.vt.com-access_log-dec2.txt `;do      grep "$i" /data/httpd/apiv.vt.com-access_log  >> /tmp/apiv.vt.com-access_log-dec3.txt  don
<akkilinux> script
<akkilinux> but it generate 3 files
<akkilinux> but i need 1 backup file
<akkilinux> and one output file
<unimatrix9> quick question , for totem video , how do i make a playlist for videos ?
<geirha> your code is hard to follow, and even harder when we don't know what the input is
<Perdu> Hello, I'm trying to check the image I got from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/17.04/release/ but gpg check fails
<Perdu> gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" [unknown]
<Perdu> sha256sum is correct, although downloaded over http
<Perdu> I don't know if there's a problem on my side or if the keys are indeed invalid
<_KaszpiR_> Perdu sha sould be enough
<_KaszpiR_> or update your pgp keys
<Perdu> I tried with md5, sha1 and sha256
<Perdu> all checksums are correct but gpg verification fails
<alkisg> Perdu: where did you see that iso images are gpg signed?
<alkisg> Ah, you mean the *sums* are gpg signed, not the images...
<fairuz> I've tried to uninstall collectd but get errors https://pastebin.com/LEj6Dp6m
<fairuz> Hi guys
<_KaszpiR_> fairuz already told you ;)
<_KaszpiR_> on different channel
<fairuz> _KaszpiR_ heh yeah, just pasting on different channel to increase the odds of people responding. :)
<Perdu> alkisg: oh you're right, that's the *SUM that is signed
<Perdu> not the .iso
<Perdu> So that was a problem on my side, the signature is valid
<alkisg> fairuz: that problem happens because you have packages that require collected and you removed it
<alkisg> fairuz: you would need to remove the other packages as well
<fairuz> alkisg thanks. _KaszpiR_ helped me to remove it on another channel.
<fairuz> Need to kill the process first
<_KaszpiR_> the issue was that uninstalling collectd stops the service, and service stop failed because it took too long tim eto stop sthe service, thus package uninstall failed - fix: kill collectd service first, this happens on micconfigured setups
<frenda> Hi there
<frenda> My current Desktop: KDE Plasma | I'm using Longman Dictionary within GoldenDict application, but examples are not shown! They were fine in Unity; Have anybody eexperinced same problem? https://u.teknik.io/1IqwV.png
<lotuspsychje> frenda: welcome, perhaps the #kubuntu channel might know more of it?
<frenda> thnks
<Nooby_One_Nooby> hello everybody
<onlyabyte> howdy
<Nooby_One_Nooby> firstly, new to ubuntu 16.04, and i'm chatting with xchat-gnome. Can someone tell me how to add the "view" with the list of users in this room?
<Nooby_One_Nooby> also, unfortunately, i don't remember the name of the user that helped me tremendously yesterday with my upgrade from the 14.04. Just want to say that i've encountered some hiccups (even a phase where my pc did not booted anymore) but in the end, it all worked out fine
<Nooby_One_Nooby> i really could use some help with my xchat-gnome
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | Nooby_One_Nooby
<ubottu> Nooby_One_Nooby: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | Nooby_One_Nooby install this one mate
<ubottu> Nooby_One_Nooby install this one mate: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.4-5build2 (artful), package size 336 kB, installed size 1009 kB
<Nooby_One_Nooby> lotuspsychje spreek je ook vlaams?
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One_Nooby: yes, but we only support english here
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One_Nooby: dutch support in #ubuntu-nl or #ubuntu-be
<Nooby_One_Nooby> lotuspsychje your profile said you're in belgium .... i'm belgian, but residing in brazil at the moment
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One_Nooby: in hexchat/prefernces you can enable the userlist
<Nooby_One_Nooby> lotuspsychje followed your advice, installed hexchat
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One_Nooby: you can change options now, like colored names in userlist etc tabs/tree
<Nooby_One_Nooby> yes, i've noticed how much simpler it is
<lotuspsychje> Nooby_One_Nooby: what i always change, is colored nicks in userlist and change background to black
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: and change to a bigger font
<stilllife00> I cannot install Ubuntu, I get error number 5 input output error. is this the best channel for ask for support ?
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: wich ubuntu version and at wich point are you stuck?
<stilllife00> ubuntu 16.04.3 the installer loads fine, I can make partition, after asking me for the username, keyboard layout etc. the error appears and the installer crashes
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: are you installing ubuntu single?
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: as i singleboot, not dualboot
<lotuspsychje> in
<stilllife00> if by single you mean whitout dual boot, no. the configuration is as follows: widndows 10 already installed on a 500gb SSD with UEFI and GPT, ubuntu should go on a separate PCIe disk of 256 GB with GPT. I can format the PCIe disk as I which but I dont wanna touch the windows disk if possible
<Orvalvisje> using ubuntu 16.04, dual boot, laptop, fresh install. Firstly, should i upgrade to the 17.04, is it worth it (not withstanding the 16 is lts)
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | stilllife00
<ubottu> stilllife00: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: depends on what you really want? LTS as stable long support, or non-lts shorter more experimental/newer ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: or help bug out and help the community?
<Orvalvisje> hmmm .... i'm really a noob, i wouldn't be of much help, really
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: input/output errors usually means Hd broken, but in your case might be uefi setting?
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: ok, so we left with lts stable vs newer experimental?
<Orvalvisje> i was also wondering, read some things about the 16 being slow as a result to a problem with amd drivers?
<Orvalvisje> lotuspsychje i think you made your point ;)
<jeremies> In a live usb with ubuntu installed, I check disk for defects and it encounters errors, how to list them?
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: can you explain what goes 'slow' on your 16.04 exactly?
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: the hd was working fine and its quite new. is there a way to check if it has problems? and how can I check if its the UEFI setting? I don't want to go back to BIOS/MBR
<Orvalvisje> lotuspsychje i'm already a great deal of time without visiting Belgium, and when i saw your name, first thing in my mind is the lotus speculoos ;)
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: read the dualboot ubuntu help mate, for the correct settings about it i usually do singleboots myself
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Orvalvisje for more offtopic :p
<ubottu> Orvalvisje for more offtopic :p: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | jeremies
<ubottu> jeremies: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lotuspsychje> jeremies: you can trace errors in dmesg or syslog logs of your system
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: thanks for the link, but I fail to see how it applies to my case. It just says to do what I am doing already. Install windows first and then prepare the partitions, then it talks about MBR (wich I dont want) and about live CD (which I dont use). can u be more precise on how that documentation can help me solving the IO error ?
<alkisg> stilllife00: if you run `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/devsdb`, where sdb is your pci-e disk, you write all of it. On another tab, `dmesg -w` will be listening for errors.
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: well i presume if your hd is still new it wont be broken yet, so i presume it might be an uefi setting not correctly so the partition of ubuntu refuses to install?
<alkisg> stilllife00: (take care not to overwrite the wrong partition)
<alkisg> stilllife00: also, after that, better format it with gparted, just in case the ubuntu installer does math incorrectly
<alkisg> `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M` will be faster
<stilllife00> alkisg: am formatting with gparted since I was afraid of DD but I can give it a try with the dmesg thanks
<Orvalvisje> lotuspsychje with slow i mean many gray screens in various programs
<alkisg> stilllife00: are you doing a full format, or a quick format? Gparted does quick format
<alkisg> Quick format won't show bad sectors outside of the file allocation area
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: you can check your graphics card chipset + active driver in: sudo lshw -C video
<stilllife00> alkisg: I guess it was a quick format then. how do I do a full format ? with DD?
<alkisg> stilllife00: dd isn't a format, it blanks the disk, just testing for errors
<alkisg> You'll need a quick format _after_ dd has blanked the disk
<stilllife00> alkisg: gotcha
<Orvalvisje> lotuspsychje   *-display
<Orvalvisje>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Orvalvisje>        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Orvalvisje>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Orvalvisje>        physical id: 2
<Orvalvisje>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<Orvalvisje> oops?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Orvalvisje
<ubottu> Orvalvisje: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: at bottom should show driver= ...
<stilllife00> alkisg: how can I use sudo dd from the installation OS ?
<jeremies> lotuspsychje: its a problem on a live usb installation for ubuntu. I used it for install one system. Should I reinstall this system?
<Orvalvisje> lotuspsychje https://paste.ubuntu.com/26257065/
<lotuspsychje> Orvalvisje: seems your driver is active already
<Orvalvisje> ok
<alkisg> stilllife00: normally; sudo dd...
<alkisg> Alt+ctrl+t to open a terminal
<lotuspsychje> jeremies: not sure whats happening exactly, can you provide us more details of your story? ubuntu version? steps tryed?
<stilllife00> alkisg: it shows me the man for sudo
<stilllife00> alkisg: there is something interesting though in dmesg. SQUASHFS error: zlib decompression failed, data probably corrupt
<jeremies> lotuspsychje: I download the iso of ubuntu-mate and write it in a usb to make a live usb. In the grub menu of the live usb I check disk for defects and it encounters errors. This pendrive I use it to install an ubuntu system. Must I reinstall the system?
<lotuspsychje> jeremies: ok, can you pastebin us the results of those errors?
<jeremies> the file /install/mt86plus in the iso doesn't match the md5sum
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | jeremies
<ubottu> jeremies: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stilllife00> alkisg: and then: squashfs_read data failed to read block 0x5aab1ac0
<jeremies> lotuspsychje: I know this
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: is it possible to disable your windows and test the ubuntu setup on your new hd single as a test, to see what the installer does<?
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: I can do that but in that case will grub not detect the windows system and put the wrong entries in grub ?
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: for ubuntu single install, you need fastboot & secureboot disabled
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: well if you disable drive physically perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: would be interesting to know if the hd is really faulty, or its uefi block
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: ive seen alot of weird errors in the past due to uefi settings in the ubuntu partitoning
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: disable physically aka remove right ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: ok will try that thanks, I just found another thing here that I will try first : https://askubuntu.com/questions/528036/ubuntu-installation-over-usb-and-dvd-fails
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: if setup bypasses the partitoning singleboot, we know its not your hd
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: thanks, the USB stick seems fine and the MD5 is checked, I will try all the rest (and also removing the Windows disk)
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: another thing you can try is testing a 16.04.2 iso and update
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: of will try as well, I am just on a very slow connection so it will take ages but I ll keep it as last resort
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: i had machines in the past that didnt like .3 kernel
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: your new hd is a pci ssd?
<lotuspsychje> hey ericus
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: yep but is not new, i had ubuntu and arch linux before, now I am just cleaning up and going back to ubuntu only
<stilllife00> lotuspsychje: it has 1 year
<lotuspsychje> stilllife00: did you test other Os on that same hd before?
<ericus> lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> ericus: sorry was for EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi, lotus :)
<alkisg> (02:04:09 μμ) stilllife00: alkisg: it shows me the man for sudo ==> the full command was in my previous message, (01:57:36 μμ) alkisg: `sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M` will be faster
<alkisg> stilllife00: the dmesg errors mean that it has data loss reading from the live cd/usb. It's not a very good sign :)
<stilllife00> alkisg: does it mean that I can try a different USB stick ?
<stilllife00> alkisg: yes the full command instead of running shows the sudo help message
<Neo1> I've installed debian on vm
<Neo1> guys it's true ubuntu repositories files cannot always normally work in debian?
<Tin_man> then try #debian
<alkisg> stilllife00: that means you misstyped it
<Neo1> no, I have common questions that relate to both
<Neo1> ok, will speak better in debian or ubuntu server
<Neo1> just people in debian said that ubuntu repositories ppa wont work and should use their own
<Neo1> I though it's equal OS
<MonkeyDust> Neo1  if they were the same, there would be no need for a different name
<MonkeyDust> or different repos
<lucas_ai> I want to run a simple command to start a proxy server, when my ubuntu server instance starts up or reboots. How can I do this VERY EASILY?
<MonkeyDust> lucas_ai  try with @reboot inside a cronjob ... sudo crontab -e
<EriC^^> lucas_ai: sudo crontab -e ---> @reboot /path/to/command
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Exterminador> stupid question: can I install Ubuntu in a external drive?
<BluesKaj> Exterminador, yes
<Exterminador> what about keep the bootloader inside the pc only? I mean, I want the laptop to handle everything, and just boot into the external drive if I have it plugged, if I make myself clear tho
<EriC^^> Exterminador: depends if you have uefi or mbr
<EriC^^> Exterminador: in either case put the bootloader on the disk itself, and let the bios have it first in the boot order, if it's there it'll boot it
<Exterminador> I think it's uefi tho
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, install it to the disk and manually make an efi partition and stuff
<Exterminador> I'm partitioning the disk now. I need to do this as a "rescue" measure..
<Exterminador> erm.. what's the command to create a bootable USB stick? I don't want to get back to Windows to create it via Rufus
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Exterminador> let's see if I can make it work tho
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> and to you lotuspsychje
<CQ>  hello, I have a question with FF running on 17.04. I'm trying to get http://www.eternagame.org/ to work but something that I can't figure out is blocking between ublock origin, umatrix and noscript... even when I allow everything. the main page seems to be OK, but going to "play now" I only see a blue page. Any hints welcome...
<lotuspsychje> CQ: tryed it in chromium and says plugin not supported
<CQ> lotuspsychje, hm, any idea what the plugin is?
<CQ> I see the same message on chromium
<lotuspsychje> CQ: think its a shockwave flash
<CQ> lotuspsychje, sigh, I was afraid of that...
<lotuspsychje> CQ: lemme try with pepperflash holdon
<lotuspsychje> CQ: yes, working
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in artful
<l0llip0p> merry christmas and happy new year 4all! (little bit late though..)
<lotuspsychje> l0llip0p: same to you
<CQ> lotuspsychje, works, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: Glad you made it! :-)
<Scoop7> anyone knows how can I resolve my bluetooth in ubuntu 16.04 lts currently not seeing any devices
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO8VqZAoVh3
<lotuspsychje> Scoop7: can you doublecheck with blueman?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | Scoop7
<ubottu> Scoop7: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 1636 kB, installed size 4837 kB
<derekjc> Scoop7: maybe useful: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=228888
<TJ-> Scoop7: "bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM.hcd failed with error -2" ... ensure the firmware is available and loaded first
<TJ-> Scoop7: see the solutions here (to extract the firmware from the Windows driver CAB file) https://askubuntu.com/questions/617513/bluetooth-not-connecting-to-devices-even-though-it-recognizes-them#643260
<skinux> I just apt-get autoremove and it was removing things I want. I thought it was just for old unnecessary packages?
<TJ-> skinux: packages listed for auto-remove are those no longer depended on by some other package, so e.g. removing ubuntu-desktop might leave a bunch of it's dependencies with no other package also depending on them, so would be candidates for autoremove
<skinux> Well, why would it remove gnome-menus?
<EriC^^> skinux: something else you installed probably pulled it in, then you uninstalled it
<skinux> Well, HexChat came with Ubuntu I thought.
<skinux> gnome-menus comes with gnome
<EriC^^> nope, hex chat isn't ubuntu default
<EriC^^> apt-cache rdepends gnome-menus    shows what packages depend on it
<EriC^^> brb
<skinux> gnome desktop depends on it and I have gnome-desktop installed.
<EriC^^> and autoremove is asking to remove it?
<Scoop7> TJ- both of the top2 solutions doesn't work
<Scoop7> the top one gives 401 to the dropbox link
<Scoop7> and the second seems obsolete as well , because "E: Unable to locate package cabextract"
<Scoop7> I can't extract the downloaded file with a package that doesn't exist
<Scoop7> so what should I use to extract it then ?
<TJ-> !info cabextract | Scoop7: you'd need to install it
<ubottu> Scoop7: you'd need to install it: cabextract (source: cabextract): Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (artful), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Scoop7> I've tried
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlDBg86q6hY
<Scoop7> ubottu
<skinux> No, autoremove removed it without asking
<menace> is there any list for apparmor when the features will be fully upstream in the kernel? like with the status page in the btrfs-wiki?
<skinux> i technically use Ubuntu Studio, nbut gnome was installed first.
<TJ-> Scoop7: I suspect you need to enable the 'universe' component of the archives, via the Software Sources dialog
<Scoop7> TJ- I am currently trying out the 3rd answer
<Scoop7> which maybe for me because I got my dell in 2016
<Scoop7> maybe fits me*
<Scoop7> https://askubuntu.com/questions/617513/bluetooth-not-connecting-to-devices-even-though-it-recognizes-them#643260
<generic> i wonder why ubuntu hasn't got a default firewall like windows-firewall
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | generic
<ubottu> generic: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Scoop7> All this hustle, because my wife thought it would be a good idea to buy me  bluetooth earphones replacing my old broken wired earphones, lol
<TJ-> Scoop7: :D
<generic> lotuspsychje: what I miss is a great frontend that comes with every ubuntu installation
<skinux> Scoop7: Why is bluetooth an issue? Ubuntu handles it very well out of hte box.
<Scoop7> she's on a mac so clearly didn't had any ideas... the hell she sent me to :D
<generic> lotuspsychje: lol ufw isnt even installed on my machine
<lotuspsychje> generic: read the url above; gufw
<generic> lotuspsychje: Ill tell you in a second if its any good
<lotuspsychje> generic: apt-cache search firewall, other packages to test on your system
<MonkeyDust> !info fwbuilder | generic
<ubottu> generic: fwbuilder (source: fwbuilder): Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-4build1 (artful), package size 7132 kB, installed size 34272 kB
<generic> lotuspsychje: not really what I had in mind though
<generic> lotuspsychje: first it needs su access
 * vertor grabs his popcorn
<MonkeyDust> vertor  cynic
 * vertor is just hungry ;)
<generic> lotuspsychje: and then i want something that works really simple like noscript and adds rules
<MonkeyDust> generic  try fwbuilder
<generic> MonkeyDust: i know fwbuilder
<generic> MonkeyDust: but its not really the desktop solution
<MonkeyDust> generic  gufw lets you add rules
<generic> MonkeyDust: it is a nice frontend for iptables too
<Scoop7> TJ- I've used bitbleach to clean my OS including the APT.....
<Scoop7> just minutes ago
<generic> MonkeyDust: but do you have to be iptables expert to use linux ?
<generic> MonkeyDust: of course not
<Scoop7> I believe it's the cause apt isn't picking up any packages
<MonkeyDust> generic  no, i'm not an iptables expert and use linux
<lotuspsychje> generic: configuring a firewall is complex, even with a GUI
<lotuspsychje> generic: here we can help you about the ubuntu part, for firewall help try #netfilter
<Exterminador> btw. I've read something on the website about the download of Ubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to an issue on certain Lenovo laptops. bit since my laptop isn't a Lenovo, I think I can go ahead right?
<MonkeyDust> or ##security
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: i think that got fixxed now
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: tks :)
<generic> how do i restart the x server in 16.04 ?
<leftyfb> generic: sudo reboot or sudo systemctl restart lightdm or sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart or sudo service lightdm restart or log out and log back in
<generic> leftyfb: thanks
<stilllife00> alkisg: with a different USB stick the installation works fine, thanks for the support
<alkisg> stilllife00: cool, maybe the errors were from the stick and not from the disk then
<VoLLi> Hey, as i am trying to take a screenshot on my ubuntu 17.04 running in a VM it seems the browser window is not showing. instead it's showing the desktop background. anyone have a clue what might be going on?
<tsarompy> wat?
<tsarompy> you want to take a screenshot, i see that
<tsarompy> but what was the rest of it VoLLi
<bluenemo> hi guys. I've just installed 16.04 on my thinkpad t460p. It seems that the font size of all the windows is extremely large.. Seems to be some scaling issue. I've tried gnome-tweak-tool and regular settings without any effect. I have to note that I installed ubuntu 16.04 desktop and then installed i3-wm, so the large windows are in i3-wm.
<bluenemo> it seems that the 100% zoom, for example in firefox or chromium-browser, is way to large.
<VoLLi> tsarompy: well, seems the other windows (which are not covered by a browser window) are showing on the screenshot, without the borders though
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwZJX6q1WFK  I think my bluetooth problem is that it's trying to load the wrong package
<Scoop7> it should be loading BCM43142A0-0a5c-21d7.hcd
<Scoop7> but it goes for BCM.hcd
<Scoop7> how to resolve this?
<Scoop7> -TJ
<Scoop7> TJ-
<tsarompy> VoLLi: can you show me this screenshot
<tsarompy> bluenemo: you need to adjust your DPI
<tsarompy> dots-per-inch
<tsarompy> 96 is standard
<tsarompy> i prefer 93 :D
<bluenemo> tsarompy, should the applications respond immediately when changing it via xrandr --dpi 96 ?
<tsarompy> bluenemo: you can set your DPI in .Xresources
<tsarompy> google an example of an .Xresources file
<tsarompy> are you starting i3 from the tty?
<tsarompy> like using startx
<tsarompy> btw if you just want i3, you can purge gnome
<TJ-> Scoop7: hmmm, maybe simply rename the file (or create a symbolic-link) for BCM.hcd ?
<Scoop7> yeah trying this now
<tsarompy> bluenemo: ive never tried changing dpi via xrandr, i wasnt aware it could
<tsarompy> but if it works for you go for it
<bluenemo> tsarompy, no via lightdm login thingy
<bluenemo> xrandr does nothing so far
<tsarompy> i wouldnt bother with a display manager if youre going to use i3
<tsarompy> you should make an .xinitrc file
<tsarompy> lol
<tsarompy> uh oh
<tsarompy> "whats this button do?"
 * tsarompy vanish
<VoLLi> tsarompy: seems that the PrtScrn button just captures the background image. So there's really not much to show there. i could upload one to imgur though, if you need to see it :D
<tsarompy> if you want a screenshot in linux you should install scrot
<tsarompy> then in a terminal $ scrot filename.png
<Scoop7> TJ- should the ownership be root of those packages ?
<tsarompy> if you have xfce, it comes with a screenshot program that will upload it to imgur for you
<VoLLi> actually i need screenshots to be working for an automation tool using image recognition. so scrot wouldn't help me much there.
<TJ-> Scoop7: ownership shouldn't matter, as long as UID 0 (root) has read access to the firmware file
<bluenemo> tsarompy, can you paste me yours? This: xrandr --output eDP-1 --scale 1.0x1.0 (fiddle with the 1.0's) changes stuff for the worse..
<bluenemo> for example my i3bar has kind of the correct size while firefox, thunderbird and so on are scaled way to large
<bluenemo> if I set it to 2.0x2.0, firefox and so on look ok but the bar is way to small
<bluenemo> s/to/too
<tsarompy> you need to edit your $HOME/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini file
<tsarompy> and set the DPI
<tsarompy> to whatever your DPI is set to for everything else
<bluenemo> i c
<tsarompy> and you really shouldnt use zooming in xrandr, you should set your DPI properly across all toolkits
<TickerTape> I'm trying to open an xterm in compiz to run a command with xterm -e. but I don't want this new window to steal the keyboard focus; it's just meant for passively viewing a log. how to achieve this from the command line?
<tsarompy> set window rules in ccsm i guess
<bluenemo> tsarompy, (agree on xrandr). I dont feel like a lot has changed
<bluenemo> set gtk-xft-dpi = 96
<bluenemo> tsarompy, ccsm?
<tsarompy> heres an example if you need it bluenemo
<tsarompy> https://github.com/dpobel/config/blob/master/config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<tsarompy> i was talking to someone else about ccsm
<bluenemo> ah
<tsarompy> you should also edit your $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0 file
<tsarompy> you can use the program lxappearance to set gtk properties
<tsarompy> change your DPI with that
<tsarompy> and it will write the file for you
<bluenemo> like gnome-tweak-tool will, yes
<tsarompy> what did you add gtk-xft-dpi to? that belongs in your settings.ini
<tsarompy> gnome-tweak-tool only affects gtk3 afaik
<tsarompy> lxappearance does gtk2 and 3
<bluenemo> ah
<tsarompy> id use that
<tsarompy> its also tiny
<tsarompy> so you can remove if after you set it how you want it
<tsarompy> just dont purge it
<tsarompy> TickerTape: i need moar info than just 'im running compiz'
<tsarompy> what window manager is compiz running with
<tsarompy> marco, xfwm, emerald, etc
<tsarompy> ?
<Scoop7> TJ- as I understand ubuntu 16.04 doesn't support my device for bluetooth ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/773629/16-04-bluetooth-error-not-enough-free-handles-to-register-service
<Scoop7> because I am getting the same issue on   sudo service bluetooth status
<bluenemo> tsarompy, I assume you have xfce4 fully installed right? lxappearance alone doesnt offer me any scale / dpi / size settings
<bluenemo> except regular font size
<tsarompy> weird
<tsarompy> okay then yeah set it manually
<tsarompy> you have it set in gtk-3.0/settings.ini yes?
<tsarompy> did you edit your $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0 file?
<bluenemo> tsarompy, there is only a gtk-3.0 directory
<bluenemo> ah wait, misready your line
<tsarompy> make a .gtkrc-2.0 file in your home directory
<tsarompy> you can use that gtk-dpi settings line in it too
<tsarompy> paste it in there and save it  and relogin
<bluenemo> there is one - i misread your line.
<tsarompy> you should be good to go
<tsarompy> just make sure your DPI is the same in both files
<tsarompy> and if you set it in .Xresources make sure its the same obv
<bluenemo> added a gtk-dpi="96" to .gtkrc-2.0
<tsarompy> no no
<tsarompy> gtk-xft-dpi = 96
<bluenemo> ah, thx
<bluenemo> ok, restarting lightdm, sec
<bluenemo> tsarompy, that did the trick, thank ou!
<tsarompy> yw
<bluenemo> the higher the larger things will appear right? I could use it just a "bit" larger I think
<tsarompy> yz
<tsarompy> just make sure the DPI matches in all files
<bluenemo> sure. I assume there is a specific way to increment the dpi? whats a good next level after 96?
<tsarompy> try 103
<tsarompy> its just a lil bit bigger
<tsarompy> however you could just increase font size
<cfoch> Hello
<tsarompy> but DPI will apply to everything not just GUI
<tsarompy> hi cfoch
<cfoch> is Adawaita GNOME dekstop theme included in Ubuntu repos by default
<bluenemo> ok, trying that, second
<cfoch> ?
<bluenemo> tsarompy, 103 is perfect, thanks for your input! :)
<oerheks> cfoch, as of zesty, yes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adwaita-qt
<tsarompy> god adwaita is ugly
<tsarompy> try breeze if you hate it, they have it for everything but qt3
<Scoop7> after trying like 10things and reading 20 forum threads/bug submits , and spending like 4 hours~ I've think I am reverting back to wired earphones
<Scoop7> will add those bluetooth earphones to the shell
<VoLLi> tsarompy: so seems if i turn off 3d hardware acceleration in the VM settings screenshots are working like they should now.
<tsarompy> i cant really help you with VM stuff
<cfoch> oerheks: why -qt?
<nadio> anyone here that have mono xsp4 running under ubuntu ? running into wierd problems all the time
<cfoch> How do I install the default GNOME Shell theme in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> nadio: there is a pretty good mono support community
<nadio> ikonia: very idle at the monent because of the day, already on the freenode one and the official on a different network
<cfoch> I just want to put my theme dark
<Exterminador> how do i add a user without password?
<ikonia> doesn't the user admin gui allow a blank password ?
<nadio> ikonia: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56765/creating-an-user-without-a-password
<nadio>    --disabled-password \
<ikonia> nadio: I know how to do it
<ikonia> I'm not asking
<nadio> ikonia: was for Exterminador
<ikonia> nadio: right, but you said my name
<Exterminador> tks!
<nadio> ikonia: I am still hang over, deal with it. and sorry.
<bluenemo> hi guys. I've got a Thinkpad t460p with a Sierra Wireless EM7345 card, but it does not show up in network-manager
<bluenemo> it also does not show up in lshw-gtk or lspci.
<bluenemo> oh and i'm running a freshly installed 16.04 desktop
<amirite> I configured a system did service to run Before=another.service, and indeed it started before it (a few milliseconds before it), but it did not wait until it finished -- i.e. they ran pretty much in parallel. How do I instruct systemd to start service A *After* service B has *successfully started **and** finished*
<Exterminador> does anyone around here uses Stremio on Ubuntu 17.10? I've created a starter but somehow isn't open the application and not even double clicking in the respective folder. I'm a bit stuck now
<TML> apologies in advance, I am not familiar with systemd and seem to be chasing an endless rabbit-hole of ignorance, but am rather desperate to get home to my family and the online docs are being less than helpful - where do I tell a systemd based system the information I used to put in /etc/resolv.conf?
<oerheks> Exterminador, maybe you need to make the appimage executable first? http://gamblisfx.com/stremio-4-0-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<oerheks> it is not in our repos, officially
<TML> The /etc/resolv.conf file itself says to `run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers.` - but that command errors out: Failed to get global data: Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.resolve1.service not found.
<TML> Failed to get global data: Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.resolve1.service not found.
<amirite> irc is useless
<Goop> I have both Ubuntu and Windows installed on my computer. I have Ubuntu installed on one physical hard drive and Windows10 installed another physical hard drive, however when I boot up my computer, it always chooses Windows10. Is there a way to make sure that my computer uses Ubuntu GRUB (I think that's what it's called), and have it choose Ubuntu by default (if you don't choose another option in the 3-10 sec window of time), and still have
<Goop> the option of booting Windows on the other drive?
<TJ-> Goop: yes. If the system is booting using legacy BIOS then set the GRUB disk first in the boot order. If it boots using UEFI then set Ubuntu as the default boot entry in the fimrware's Setup boot menu options
<bluenemo> whats the name of the power manager applet command?
<bluenemo> (I run i3wm and want to start the power manager applet, so it shows up in my bar)
<Exterminador> oerheks: I'm not using the appimage tho. I've downloaded 3.6.5, and still it doesn't execute no matter what.
<Exterminador> and I'm sure I've chmoded it to be executable
<Exterminador> hum.. using ./Stremio.sh gave me an error about libgconf-2.so.4, cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<Exterminador> solved! tks ;)
<Goop> TJ-, what's with EUFI or whatever it's called?
<TJ-> !uefi | Goop: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface
<ubottu> Goop: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Goop> TJ-, does that make UEFI better/more configurable with more toys to play with?
<TJ-> Goop: no, it just swaps one set of bugs for another :)
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> In theory, this new "bios" provides more services for disk, network, screen access etc
<TJ-> :p
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - my backup software doesn't have access to  folder that it's in /var/www/'program'/data - thus it cannot back it up. When looking into the permissions tab it says I'm not the owner, thus I cannot change the permissions on it. I'm assuming I would be able to as root - how do I give a user read/write/execute without taking the owner away from a file, or changing anything really for the
<shazbotmcnasty> another user
<shazbotmcnasty> i just need user "user" to access a folder and all of its contents, without removing or changing any access whatsoever to www-user
<shazbotmcnasty> I've broken many a things by changing file permissions all willy nilly and am trying to avoid it for a production server
<blkadder> shazbotmcnasty, You have a couple of options.
<blkadder> You can add the user to the group that the owner of the file is in and make sure that has group read permissions.
<blkadder> Or you could give other read permissions, but that gives anyone access to that directory.
<blkadder> That's the answer to your question, but I think you may be asking the wrong question in the first place.
<blkadder> Your backup software should probably have the ability to read everything.
<blkadder> Given it is backup software.
<TML> devuan is installed and customer is working. Have a great holiday! :)
<shazbotmcnasty> blkadder: it runs as root, and root was not in the www-data group, and i'm not sure it's supposed to be. I added the user that I wanted to the www-data group and it seems to have fixed it. Lets see if the backup succeeds.
<espacito> nice holydays
<shazbotmcnasty> It's Crashplan...
<OpaoS> türk var mı
<shazbotmcnasty> I think it worked. Before it said 0KB in the file, now it says 35.6GB - looks like it worked.
<Orvalvisje> hello
<Orvalvisje> anyone familiar with my weather app in ubuntu 16?
<Orvalvisje> i am residing in brazil, but my desktop is in English. Installed the app using the terminal, and the settings window is in Portuguese and i can't seem to change it into english
<compdoc> Orvalvisje, maybe its to do with the servers you get your updates from
<skinux> Is there a setting to make Ubuntu send audio via HDMI and not just video?
<alkisg> Orvalvisje: env | grep ^L
<Orvalvisje> compdoc is there a way to get around? I really would love them in english
<alkisg> What's the output of that, put it to pastebin
<alkisg> (in a terminal)
<compdoc> Orvalvisje, I dont know, but hang out in here a while or try different times of day
<compdoc> *try asking at dirrerent times
<insi> helyo
<insi> Is it bad to have radeon and amdgpu kernel modules/drivers loaded at the same time?
<insi> I haven't installed any proprietary drivers or anything, but this is what the ubuntu install did. I'm running a AMD R9 390 GPU
<Orvalvisje> alkisg what's that that you are saying? is that a terminal command? will do what?
<insi> i ask because ubuntu keeps crashing back to the login screen seemingly randomly
<insi> and I wonder if its the two kernel modules that are loaded which is the issue
<skinux> What is the hotkey for zooming? I seem to have done it by mistake.
<Bashing-om> skinux: try ctl+scroll wheel .
<skinux> Didn't work. AS I move the mouse, the entire screen is moving
<SimonNL> skinux: try pressing esc ones
<alkisg> Orvalvisje: yes it's a terminal command that will show us your language settings
<skinux> IT seemed to have happened when I pressed ctrl and an arrow key
<skinux> Hmm. I don't know how , but I fixed it.
<skinux> Now, I'm wondering how to make a setting disabling my internal NIC
<clausen> My laptop won't boot anymore -- it drops to a busybox shell.  Specifically, it can't mount root.  When I try to mount root by hand, it says "Invalid argument".
<clausen> Any idea what this could mean?
<jer> clausen, sounds like the filesystem is corrupted -- in the sense that where /dev/whatever (your root disk) points at (which offset on disk) is either wrong, or contains a value that isn't expected for a header of a filesystem of that type
<TJ-> clausen: what happened in terms of software updates/installs just before the last reboot/poweroff when it did work correctly?
<clausen> TJ-, I was using it immediately before.  I only use the laptop infrequently, so I had just done a whole lot of updates (including kernel/initramfs)
<clausen> jer, possible, but seems unlikely because it worked immediately before, and I wasn't doing any IO at all
<Zaliek> Are you using LVM or encryption for root?
<clausen> Zaliek, yes, both
<TJ-> clausen: OK. Reboot, press Escape key to get the GRUB boot menu, choose the "Advanced" sub-menu, then choose an older kernel version, and try starting with that
<clausen> TJ-, I tried that, but it doesn't help
<Zaliek> So you decrypted the partition first, then activated the volume group?
<TJ-> clausen: did you try all older kernels, and did you try a Recovery option?
<clausen> Zaliek, yes, the decryption step works
<TJ-> clausen: try "vgchange -ay"
<clausen> it fails on mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /root
<TJ-> clausen: then "ls /dev/mapper/" and see if you see that listed
<clausen> TJ-, yes, it's there
<clausen> and I can cat it
<clausen> just not mount it
<TJ-> clausen: "fsck /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<clausen> there's no fsck in busybox :(
<TJ-> fsck is in the initrd
<clausen> not in the one I have
<TJ-> clausen: which Ubuntu release is it?
<clausen> I think it's 15.10
<clausen> but I can't remember
<clausen> (I don't know how to check!)
<clausen> (given that I can't even mount my root filesystem to look)
<TJ-> clausen: try "/sbin/fsck.ext4"
<clausen> TJ-, no, nothing :(
<TJ-> clausen: these tools are installed in the initrd.img, because they are needed to check the root file-system before it is mounted
<clausen> TJ-, I thought that root was mounted read-only...
<clausen> and then the tools from root were used to check it?
<clausen> anyway, "find|grep fsck" turns up nothing
<TJ-> clausen: GRUB loads kernel and initial ramdisk into memory, kernel starts executing /init (an sh script) in the initrd, which has other tools sufficient to mount the root file-system. /init eventually pivots to the real root FS
<TJ-> clausen: I'm thinking the initrd.img is corrupt, possibly because /boot/ ran out of space when the new kernels were installed
<clausen> TJ-, well, there are enough tools to mount root -- just not fsck
<clausen> TJ-, but that would be quite a coincidence for both the old and new to both be corrupt!
<TJ-> clausen: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" report?
<TJ-> clausen: not always, update-initramfs is called to regenerate initrd.img's when some packages are upgraded
<clausen> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.16.0-36-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro
<clausen> update-initramfs is called even for old kernels that are already installed?
<TJ-> clausen: OK, so this is a UEFI secure boot
<clausen> right
<TJ-> clausen: it can be in some circumstances, but without knowing which packages got upgraded it's hard to know right now.
<clausen> also, the installation ISO I used doesn't work anymore
<clausen> (it crashes on the language menu)
<clausen> otherwise, I would have used fsck from that :(
<TJ-> clausen: my suggestion would be to boot from a USB LiveISO image so you can fix this with all tools available
<TJ-> clausen: what make/model of PC?
<clausen> it's a Bay Trail architecture
<clausen> which is a funny 32-bit firmware but 64-bit OS configuration
<clausen> ASUS EeeBook
<clausen> complete pain to work with
<clausen> I had to hack the Ubuntu ISO to even get it to boot
<TJ-> clausen: yes, I know; that's why I asked because I have a vague memory of this issue some time ago too
<clausen> so, broken initramfs doesn't explain why mount fails
<clausen> (it only would explain why fsck is missing)
<clausen> there ought to be a good reason!
<clausen> so, USB LiveISO is an option, but a very painful one
<clausen> it would also force me to throw away the machine at the end
<clausen> (I only use this machine as a vault for storing private keys)
<TJ-> mount will fail if the file-system is broken; we need fsck to check it
<clausen> aha
<clausen> perhaps we can force it to mount, despite it being dirty?
<TJ-> clausen: check if the kernel is reporting a FS problem: "dmesg"
<TJ-> clausen: the last few entries should be the most relevant
<clausen> TJ-: dmesg has no information about mounting at all
<TJ-> clausen: find out what file-system is in that LV: "blkid /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<clausen> TJ-, blkid comes up empty!
<TJ-> clausen: does it work correctly for /dev/sda1 (I'm assuming that is the EFI system partition!)
<clausen> yes, it works for other things
<clausen> just not my root filesystem!
<TJ-> clausen: seems like the root FS has been corrupted then, as well as fsck being mysteriously missing
<clausen> right
<clausen> quite a coincidence
<clausen> could be an attack
<TickerTape> well lets face it the main use case for compiler on target is you couldn't get cross compilation (the right way to do things) to work, right, right?
<TJ-> probably caused by the same issue, whatever it was.
<clausen> the machine is in such poor shape, I can imagine an attack accidently hosing the machine rather than working
<clausen> I'm suspicious -- a bug in update-initramfs isn't going to corrupt the root filesystem
<clausen> they are quite orthogonal code paths
<TJ-> clausen: you'd need to boot a liveISO environment and run tools on it to figure out the extent of the problem
<clausen> TJ-, agreed
<clausen> thanks for suggestion blkid
<clausen> it's convinced me that there's no clever trick that's going to fix this
<clausen> it's fundamentally broken
<TJ-> clausen: no bug; I was on about running out of disk space on /boot/ causing update-initramfs to only generate a partial initrd.img
<clausen> TJ-, but how would that corrupt the root file system?
<clausen> btw, there was plenty of free space
<clausen> there's almost nothing on the hard disk
<clausen> just a few private keys
<clausen> and besides, that wouldn't break blkid
<clausen> I think the most likely explanation is an attack gone wrong
<TJ-> clausen:  I'm not saying it was out of space, but it's a common one that causes weirdness for boot failures/initrd. The other possibility is the system powered off before it had completed writing data back to disk
<clausen> TJ-, but again, that wouldn't lead to a corrupt superblock
<TJ-> clausen: it does, frequently. If you had access to an fsck you could try alternate SBs
<clausen> TJ-, how so?
<clausen> I can manually find backup superblocks with dd
<clausen> it's a good idea
<clausen> let me try it
<TJ-> is /sbin/dumpe2fs there?
<TJ-> it should be in the initrd.img
<clausen> yes it is!
<clausen> who would have thought...
<TJ-> e2fsck should be there to
<TJ-> I'm looking at an initrd.img now to check what to expect, so if you have any questions...
<clausen> thanks!
<clausen> I need to figure out where the superblock is...
<clausen> -o superblock=NNN
<clausen> for dumpe2fs
<TJ-> try just dumpe2fs -h
<qxt> I was running ubuntu server that I ssh'd into. Just installed unity. Even though my password works when I ssh into my computer the password does not work when I try to log in via GUI now
<TJ-> see if it finds anything at all
<clausen> TJ-, I need to tell it where to look
<clausen> writing a shell-script now...
<clausen> to keep trying different blocks
<qxt> Wondering if the lightdm is using the wrong keyboard?
<TJ-> clausen: why not just insert a USB device that has a plain Ubuntu install on, and then chroot into that, and use the full range of tools?
<TJ-> clausen: just thought, what if it isn't ext4? if the /sbin/fsck.ext4 isn't there maybe some other file-system's tool is, to give a clue as to what FS it is suppposed to be
<TJ-> clausen: I notice also there should be /etc/e2fsck.conf
<clausen> TJ-, it can't see my USB CD drive
<clausen> TJ-, no /etc/e2fsck.conf here
<clausen> bingo, found a backup superblock at 32768
<clausen> hmmm, dumpe2fs seems to be in an infinite loop
<TJ-> clausen: fingers crossed, but why no ext tools? that's weird to say the least
<TJ-> clausen: dmesg showing any I/O errors ?
<clausen> it's going too fast to see
<clausen> but it looks like the same numbers over and over again
<TJ-> clausen: dmesg should exit once it's shown the log. You could do "dmesg -C" to clear the buffer, then 'dmesg' will only be showing new relevant messages
<clausen> TJ-, the fs is extremely fragmented, which would explain why dumpe2fs took forever
<TJ-> clausen: if it's almost empty that doesn't make sense
<clausen> TJ-, could be logs?
<TJ-> if there's space data is going to be written almost sequentially, although the journal / metadata can get around a bit
<clausen> some kind of log rotation?
<clausen> (hard to believe...)
#ubuntu 2017-12-27
<TJ-> clausen: have you made any progress?
<clausen> TJ-, trying to figure out how to use dd to recover the superblock backup
<clausen> everything is poorly documented
<clausen> (reading the e2fsprogs source...)
<clausen> my naive guess would be: dd if=/dev/dm-1 seek=32768 bs=4k count=1 | dd of=/dev/dm-1 bs=4k count=1
<clausen> I just don't want to mess it up!
<TJ-> clausen: practice in an image on your working PC
<clausen> TJ-, that's what I'm doing...
<TJ-> clausen: aha. I'd have focused on getting a USB flash device mounted in the intrd so I could chroot into it :)
<clausen> TJ-, but I don't trust USB flash -- easy to hack the machine
<TJ-> what?
<TJ-> that makes absolutely no sense!
<clausen> TJ-, I would have to write a new image to a USB flash device
<clausen> but I don't have any machines I trust to do that
<clausen> (they are all "dirty")
<TJ-> a liveISO isn't dirty, and you can verify that via the image hash, on the USB, from the eeebook, using sha*sum
<clausen> TJ-, I don't trust the microcontroller on the USB flash device
<clausen> (I do trust CD-ROMS though... but that' mysteriously not working either!)
<TJ-> well, if you're that paranoid, destroy the USB flash device after you've used it for recovery. If you've that level of paranoia what about the Asus UEFI, and Intel ME ?
<lordcirth> The Intel ME is much more likely to be compromised than USB firmware, yes
<Zaliek> Better reflash the usb controller too, they could install a bug in the factory, or the factory could be hacked and their usb sticks compromised
<TickerTape> that's not really true both are about equally crap is what I would say
<clausen> TJ-, I disagree.  The flash firmware could be attacked from my dirty machine
<clausen> TJ-, Intel ME could be back-doored, but there's little I can do about that
<TJ-> thing is, if this Asus eeebook never has a network connection it's fine, as would be attaching even a compromised USB device to it, if that device is destroyed afterwards
<clausen> TJ-, it accesses the network via USB (but a USB that only ever plugs into it, nothing else)
<TickerTape> the usb itself can have a wireless antenna
<clausen> (and it's fairly locked down, although admittedly not enough)
<clausen> well, a wireless USB adapter does indeed...
<TJ-> as soon as there's a network it can be compromied, EFI has processes running even after the OS loads
<TickerTape> even if you are airgapped. but it sounds like you are not even airgapped so you are definitely vulnerable
<TJ-> I use a USB Armory for sensitive stuff, and yubikey for keys
<Exterminador> stupid question: is there a way to reset a VPS to the default packages?
<TJ-> clausen: don't you have an encrypted backup to restore from?
<clausen> TJ-, no, I was in the process of replacing the whole system
<clausen> (not really a good excuse!)
<TJ-> so we have sensitive data stored on a PC which has an apparently corrupted ext rootfs, with an out-of-support Ubuntu release, with expected tools missing from it's initrd.img, and cannot use an external USB device with recovery tooling. I swear it's xmas not April 1st!
<clausen> TJ-, it's not the end of the world if I lose all the data
<clausen> I'm poor :(
<TJ-> clausen: as long as you've got back-ups :)
<clausen> I've got backups for the bits that really matter
<clausen> (my main machine is a dirty qubes machine... I've been planning to buy a clean qubes machine)
<clausen> (just no money!)
<TickerTape> wasn't ubuntu created initially because debian was moving too slowly
<Zaliek> I'd advise investing in a typewriter and a carrier pigeon
<TickerTape> typewriter check I bought an electric typewriter a while back. no carrier pigeon yet
<juan_> hello
<juan_> some one is active
<Zaliek> such patience
<TJ-> obviously nor
<FruitView> test
<FruitView> wondering, do canonical sell its users like say ms supposedly do?
<FruitView> (is the concept at all familiar?)
<TickerTape> well supposedly is the key word there - what does it even mean to "sell" a user?
<TJ-> FruitView: I was sold into support slavery, but I blame myself, should have stayed off IRC more :)
<Zaliek> They make money selling services to enterprise customers
<FruitView> okay i'll try to explain.
<colints> well
<colints> they have walked the line
<colints> in the past there was amazon "included"
<TickerTape> ms just makes a shitty operating system and everyone accuses them not of that, but of "selling users"
<Zaliek> At one point they added sponsored search
<colints> ^
<Zaliek> But removed that. Was several years ago
<TJ-> Unity dash once had the Amazon sponsored search results, but that was removed eventually
<FruitView> this is sort of shady, but as far as i understand, there are two approaches for handling malicious behavior, hacking, spying and that sort.
<colints> its still an open source OS, you can still look at the source and see what canonical is doing
<colints> so its much harder for them to pull shady acts
<Zaliek> They do collect crash reports, if you elect to send them at the time of the report being generated
<TickerTape> at some point justice dept was after MS for anti-trust violations and the search feature may have been part of that. none of that relates to "selling users" in any way
<oerheks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<FruitView> One is technical, to put it simply, make systems which is safe. To spend energy on doing that, which takes a lot of effort and theoretically speaking i'm not even sure it can be done.
 * blkadder loves doubt. It is the foundation of all honest inquiry.
<clausen> TJ-, I successfully mounted root!!!
<xbonesx> Hello
<colints> ubuntu's sponsored search was short lived and not all invasive
<blkadder> Like "I doubt it is a good idea to stick my finger in this light socket."
<TJ-> clausen: best copy out the e2fsfk tools and supporting libraries to the initrd, then unmount it again, and check it, before it is written to
<xbonesx> Could someone confirm I've setup nickserv right?
<TickerTape> theoretically speaking it can be done. interactive theorem proving could be used to prove vhdl + os + applications all operate according to spec without vulnerabilities. it would just take more effort than humans are willing to expend for security
<xbonesx> Are my messages coming through?
<dax> xbonesx: you are currently logged in to it
<xbonesx> Thanks
<FruitView> The other one, is to do social policing, instead of trying to prevent what anyway can't be prevented completely, arrange a market for it.
<Zaliek> FruitView, If you're concerned about security while using Ubuntu then look at hardening guides and be careful of software from the universe repo (it doesn't get official support or patches)
<FruitView> do monopoly, that is.
<TJ-> FruitView: your topic, whilst interesting, would be better in #ubuntu-discuss - this channel is for support issues
<FruitView> okay, i'll take it there. thanks.
<xbonesx> I've been searching for a while now trying to figure out how to start the firewall service without installing a frontend like ufw or gufw. I've already configured iptables to my liking. Could someone assist me please?
<TickerTape> says the guy who drivelled on about the security of his non-airgapped non-ubuntu system for 1/2hr
<FruitView> i really like ubuntu btw, especially unity
<TJ-> xbonesx: Linux firewall is built-in, it's running once iptables/nftables loads the rules
 * colints laughs at air-gapped 
<clausen> TJ-, it booted into maintenance mode; I remounted read-only, and e2fsck'd it
<clausen> it's fine now :)
<TJ-> TickerTape: it's clausen's PC that's air-gapped, and it's an Ubuntu system
<xbonesx> TJ-, is there a way to verify that the service is in fact running and utilizing my iptables settings? I've installed iptables-persistent.
<clausen> TJ-, it's not airgapped
<clausen> I can ssh out of it
<clausen> (but not into it)
<TJ-> clausen: check the logs try to figure out what went wrong (/var/log/ syslog kern.log auth.log and possiblely apt/history.log)
<TJ-> xbonesx: "iptables -nvL" will list all rules
<xbonesx> TJ-, So if the rules are present then they are loaded?
<TJ-> xbonesx: correct
<TickerTape> lucky about that maintenance mode then
<xbonesx> TJ-, Thank you sir, I just wasn't sure. All the articles I've read state that ufw or another service has to be ran to initially get the service running.
<TJ-> xbonesx: usually the persistent rules are loaded during early init and saved on shutdown
<xbonesx> TJ-, I thought so just wanted reassurance
<TJ-> xbonesx: ufw is just a friendly wrapper around using iptables to set the netfilters rules
<clausen> TJ-, so, any hypotheses on why the superblock got corrupted?
<TJ-> clausen: usually power is lost in the midst of a write operation
<TJ-> clausen: next is RAM corruption causing data to be written to the wrong sector
<precise> Hello, I was originally looking to live boot Ubuntu Xenial Server edition via a live USB with persistence, but I see that feature is not available until 18.04 seemingly. With that said, is there anyway to have Ubuntu only load CLI on start, preferabbly with no traces of the GUI? I'd like to free up as many CPU cycles as possible. Thoughts?
<precise> I know you can edit your GRUB config, but does that still load GUI precursors on start? I'd also beenfit from simply slimming down the desktop image.
<clausen> TJ-, the second one sounds plausible (but not the first -- very little IO)
<Bashing-om> !minimal | precise Best to build up rather than tear down:
<ubottu> precise Best to build up rather than tear down:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<precise> Bashing-om: Wow... how did I miss that? Clicking now, thanks!
<TJ-> precise: on the kernel command line add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<xbonesx> Would anyone like to discuss setting up ftp access to a specific folder? I'm reading up on it right now, essentially I want a buddy to have access to help me keep the server maintained
<precise> TJ-: What does that do?
<TJ-> precise: boots into multi-user mode as normal but doesn't start the GUI
<precise> TJ-: Ok, thanks!
<oerheks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target and return to gui sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<clausen> TJ-, thanks so much for your help!
<clausen> TJ-, the irony of all this is that I was using the secure machine to establish a new backup system...
<clausen> TJ-, it's all good to go now!
<TJ-> clausen: back up before it dies again :)
<TJ-> clausen: and use lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-... to find out why/where the ext fsck tools have got to
<TJ-> clausen: also "update-initramfs -v -u -k $(uname -r)" to get a log of everything that is being put in the initrd
<ImageJPEG> So, I have some Ubuntu servers that I want to send their logs to a remote server. I have a server with Graylog. I found systemd-journal-remote but that looks like that's a server, not a client.
<xbonesx> ImageJPEG, possible to automate this task using ftp?
<ImageJPEG> Probably not. I've got all my other servers working this way. They use some variant of syslog though because they're either FreeBSD or OpenBSD.
<ImageJPEG> I strongly dislike how systemd tries to do everything
<XXCoder> hah. I was wondering so I tried to enter ctrl-alt-f* when xscreensaaver is running.
<XXCoder> it worked fine. I guess it was crash that caused it to not work
<TJ-> ImageJPEG:  you can still use rsyslog the same way
<ImageJPEG> Wouldn't I have to go through the nightmare of switching syslogs?
<TJ-> ImageJPEG: or you can do systemd-journal-upload > systemd-journal-remote
<ImageJPEG> This is ridiculous. :/ All I literally had to do to get my BSD servers working was remove everything in syslog.conf and place "*.* @remoteIP:PORT".
<TJ-> ImageJPEG: in Ubuntu journald is forwarding to syslog, so you can get syslog to forward
<tsarompy> i love bsd
<ImageJPEG> I didn't find a syslog.conf in /etc
<tsarompy> what flavor of bsd is it
<ImageJPEG> I use both FreeBSD and OpenBSD.
<ImageJPEG> FreeBSD for my MySQL and web server, OpenBSD for my Tor node.
<tsarompy> i like dragonfly bsd and netbsd
<tsarompy> but ubuntu on the ol laptop
<ImageJPEG> Everything runs on Proxmox though
<ImageJPEG> I have a Ubuntu server to host my Unifi Controller and another installation to have my DNS server and a few other services I want to use locally.
<tsarompy> ever play with debian/kFreebsd?
<ImageJPEG> Like once lol
<TJ-> ImageJPEG: Ubuntu uses rsyslogd as it's syslog
<tsarompy> i tried to install it in a VM last night but all the servers 404d
<ImageJPEG> How long before they go to systemd :/
<tsarompy> bsd?
<ImageJPEG> lol
<ImageJPEG> No, Ubuntu
<ImageJPEG> in terms of full time systemd for syslog
<tsarompy> oh
<tsarompy> am i the only person in the world who doesnt care about systemd
<ImageJPEG> Wow, my internet has really gone down the shitter since my isp crapped out about an hour ago.
<ImageJPEG> I'll BRB...gonna reset my modem.
<Albertx> hi
<fahadash> I have changed my default shell using chsh but I still get ksh when I log on why?
<LiinusTorvalds55> Hello is anyone here?
<LiinusTorvalds55> Hey guys
<LiinusTorvalds55> Anyone an expert in bash scripting or ssh?
<rypervenche> fahadash: Have you checked your .bashrc file?
<rypervenche> LiinusTorvalds55: What is your actual question?
<fahadash> chsh does not work?
<fahadash> I have not looked at .bashrc file at all
<rypervenche> fahadash: Have you checked that /etc/passwd has the correct shell for your user?
<rypervenche> fahadash: Something like: grep fahadash /etc/passwd
<LiinusTorvalds55> If I have a line in a file at position 50, how can I replace that line?
<leftyfb> fahadash: did you use sudo to change it?
<rypervenche> LiinusTorvalds55: There are a few different tools to do the job. You can use sed for one.
<leftyfb> Linus: sed -i '34s/AAA/BBB/' file_name
<LiinusTorvalds55> I've always seen it but haven't learned it. I should probably just bite the bullet already.
<leftyfb> LiinusTorvalds55: sed -i '34s/AAA/BBB/' file_name
<fahadash> I edited passwd file, it wont let me save. vim says "Unable to open file for writing"
<leftyfb> LiinusTorvalds55: first result when searching google for "sed replace line number"
<leftyfb> fahadash: you need to use sudo
<leftyfb> fahadash: you probably should have used sudo for chsh as well
<LiinusTorvalds55> fahadash what file?
<rypervenche> fahadash: You should not be manually editing your passwd file. Use chsh. sudo chsh -s /bin/bash fahadash    something like that.
<fahadash> leftyfb: It works
<fahadash> I may have used chsh without sudo but I don't remember getting any error
<xbonesx> I must be missing something in my configuration, I can't seem to vnc to my machine
<fahadash> rypervenche: I changed the passwd file added the shell path after the home dir path and it work
<fahadash> *works
<xbonesx> I've installed the server and have it running, also opened the ports in my firewall, still no connection. Do I have to open the ports on my router as well?
<kk4ewt> xbonesx, yep you need a server and open up the firewall as well
<kk4ewt> yes
<LiinusTorvalds55> I suggest install bum
<xbonesx> linux firewalls are set, router too?
<kk4ewt> also forward in your routor
<xbonesx> ok thanks ill try
<leftyfb> xbonesx: only if you're trying to connect to vnc from the internet (NOT recommended)
<LiinusTorvalds55> sudo apt-get install bum
<xbonesx> leftyfb, oh right, no this is lan
<leftyfb> xbonesx: then don't touch your router
<xbonesx> I wonder if my windows firewall is preventing it then
<xbonesx> hmm
<LiinusTorvalds55> This has less people than I thought.
<xbonesx> so my windows firewall detected the outgoing request and i made a rule for it
<xbonesx> still no apples
<leftyfb> xbonesx: on ubuntu run: sudo lsof -i :5900
<LiinusTorvalds55> or sudo lsof -i -sTCP:LISTEN
<xbonesx> the server said it was running on 5901
<LiinusTorvalds55> or sudo lsof -i -sTCP:LISTEN | grep 5901
<xbonesx> should i adjust my linux firewall for 5900?
<leftyfb> xboxnot unless it's running on 5900
<xbonesx> no return
<leftyfb> xbonesx: ^
<leftyfb> xbonesx: for which port?
<xbonesx> 5901
<xbonesx> or 5900
<metaphysician> What will happen is I install and put SELinux in enforcing mode on a Ubuntu 16.04?
<leftyfb> try 5900
<xbonesx> maybe the service isnt running one sec
<leftyfb> ok so it's not running
<metaphysician> *if
<LiinusTorvalds55> sudo service start ...
<xbonesx> service is running now, forgot i haven't set it to start after restart
<xbonesx> running and no connection
<kk4ewt> metaphysician,  i suggest you put it in permissive and see what it may want to block
<leftyfb> xbonesx: what does lsof say?
<xbonesx> listening on 5901
<leftyfb> ok, then you need to specify that port in your vnc client since 5900 is the default
<xbonesx> ok
<leftyfb> xbonesx: next test if that fails it to try and connect locally
<xbonesx> so i install tightvnc from a non-root user
<xbonesx> I started the service from the same account
<xbonesx> does the influence anything?
<leftyfb> xbonesx: I'm pretty sure remmina vnc client is installed by default
<xbonesx> ok I have my box to start to cmd, give me a moment and ill test
<pq13> helli
<xbonesx> does having ssh configure make a difference?
<leftyfb> no
<xbonesx> configured*
<xbonesx> k
<leftyfb> well
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> don't do that in the client
<leftyfb> having it configured and running as a server on the same machine doesn't matter
<xbonesx> ok
<Creeperdude2409> hello
<Creeperdude2409> hello
<ettafix> Hello, guys!
<Creeperdude2409> i like kano say 1 if you agree
<Creeperdude2409> lol
<leftyfb> Creeperdude2409: Do you have a support question?
<Creeperdude2409> no
<leftyfb> Creeperdude2409: then you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Creeperdude2409> ohhh
<Creeperdude2409> oke dokey
<CollinGrimm> hello
<Barones> hello
<carverh> hi
<CollinGrimm> is there a way to make wayland listen to keystrokes and log that to a file?
<Creeperdude2409> hello
<leftyfb> CollinGrimm: there are solutions to key logging not reliant on wayland
<xbonesx> leftyfb, ok so i was able to connect too 5902 session from the machine with the server
<Creeperdude2409> how do i type a tilde
<carverh> ~
<xbonesx> leftyfb, 5901 was in use because the session I'm logged into
<carverh> do you use the US keyboard
<leftyfb> Creeperdude2409: use your keyboard. For further help with such things, try #computers
 * ste suggests stop the creeping
<Creeperdude2409> my name is referencing a Creeper from Minecraft
<Creeperdude2409> ~
<Creeperdude2409> oh i figured it out
<carverh> there you do
<carverh> *go
<Creeperdude2409> i did fn + 8
<CollinGrimm> leftyfb: OK. How will you suggest doing so please? I'm trying to monitor my little brother's computer.
<carverh> thats pretty creepy
<Creeperdude2409> its probably for seeing if hes doing things hes supposed to
<leftyfb> CollinGrimm: I don't think that's the type of help you're going to get here. There's no way to validate whether or not you're doing this without malice.
<carverh> thats not really your job as a brother, its your parents job.
<Creeperdude2409> true
<CollinGrimm> well. you're right. I had a feeling it will sound shady asking here. anyways, thanks for your help. I'll try figuring it out leftyfb
<Creeperdude2409> what time is it
<carverh> it is 19:29 PST
<cyberspectre> Hey everyone. I just built a new machine with a Ryzen 1600x and I need a newer kernel to support am4 sensors. How can I easily upgrade to kernel 4.11 in 16.04 LTS?
<carverh> recompile the kernel
<leftyfb> CollinGrimm: look into dansguardian
<xbonesx> leftyfb, connecting to the vncserver from the machine hosting it was a success, although it was on port 5902 because my logged session was using 5901
<carverh> you can apt install linux-image-3.13...
<carverh> to install a newer kernel version
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.11.0-14-generic
<carverh> ^
<Creeperdude2409> xbonesx:get rid of nes in your name and you get xbox
<xbonesx> lol i had this name before the xbox came out bro
<dax> Creeperdude2409: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please keep it free of other unrelated comments, thanks.
<Creeperdude2409> oh sorry
<Creeperdude2409> im new to xchat btw
<carverh> you mean IRC
<carverh> yah you are new
<Creeperdude2409> im using xchat on my kano
<zeshan> hI THER
<Bashing-om> !hwe | cyberspectre
<ubottu> cyberspectre: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xbonesx> hmm, its not my local machine firewall, not the remote machine firewall, I'm able to connect from the remote machine to the remote machine, just not from the local mahcine
<leftyfb> xbonesx: are you using the correct ip address from your windows machine? Try a different client?
<xbonesx> I using the one provided after the server starts
<xbonesx> I tried using the actual lan ip and port and that didn't work either
<leftyfb> actual lan ip? As opposed to?
<xbonesx> tightvncserver gives a "hostname" to connect too
<leftyfb> xbonesx: can I ask why you need a VNC server to begin with?
<xbonesx> um
<xbonesx> really...
<xbonesx> I don't
<xbonesx> Most tasks I need to do I can do from the cmd
<xbonesx> but I was wondering if I could get it setup or not
<leftyfb> either way, I would suggest installing x11vnc and trying that
<leftyfb> sudo x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<leftyfb> killall other vnc servers btw
<xbonesx> I might give it a try, I imagine there is some configuration for tightvnc that I'm missin
<xbonesx> I'm going to test a connection from a linux machine to it, see if its a windows thing
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, Bashing-om thank you
<cyberspectre> now I have no display on boot so I'll need help again in a minute lol
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Did you install the new kernel, and now a proprietary driver is broke ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-4.11.0-14-generic
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: if you installed the 4.11 kernel
<carverh> install the latest kernel always
<carverh> *almost always
<orizzle> hello everyone - i think i've read just about every tutorial online to get bind to work with nsupdate but no luck. my end goal is to make my own dynamic dns server on a subdomain. i am getting mixed results from update failed: SERVFAIL to update failed: REFUSED. can anyone assist?
<carverh> dont think #ubuntu is the best place for help with bind
<xbonesx> leftyfb, so when attempting a connection from another ubuntu machine, I get route to host unknow
<orizzle> i dont think there are any good places to get help with bind
<xbonesx> unknown*
<carverh> does bind have a irc?
<orizzle> yeah everyone is a ghost
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, Bashing-om, I installed 4.11 and I'm having this issue https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/341920/fix-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-when-getting-the-stopping-user-manager-for-u
<carverh> thats what i guessed
<xbonesx> Possibly incorrect firewall settings?
<dax> there's #ubuntu-server, but it tends to be quiet around this time of day
<cyberspectre> Normally it'd be no problem to just boot with the older kernel, but for some reason, on this machine, grub doesn't show
<leftyfb> xbonesx: wrong ip then
<cyberspectre> it shows what looks like a frame of grub for a split second and then boots
<xbonesx> hmm def right ip, I ran ifconfig to verify
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: reinstall the nvidia drivers
<leftyfb> orizzle: just a sec
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, I will as soon as I figure out how to get a console
<xbonesx> my three port instances in iptables come after the reject icmp request though, wonder if that is the issue
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: CTRL+ALT+F2
<carverh> CTRL+ALT+F2 get console
<leftyfb> xbonesx: kill all firewalls to test
<carverh> or C-A-345689
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, got it
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*?
<xbonesx> good idea, thanks
<leftyfb> orizzle: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26261879/
<leftyfb> that should get you started
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: headers installed for the new kernel to enable building a nvidia module ??
<leftyfb> I have no problem using nsupdate with that
<metaphysician> kk4ewt: which desktop environment has better SELinux support? Gnome/Xfce/Mate/Cinnamon/Lxde/KDE?
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, no. Installed to support AM4 temp sensors
<leftyfb> metaphysician: you know SELinux is mainly for Redhat distro's where as Ubuntu uses apparmor right?
<metaphysician> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-4.11.0-14
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, did that
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: No linux-header for the current kernel, can not build the nvidia driver .
<cyberspectre> oh I see
<cyberspectre> headers in addition to image
<cyberspectre> Yes, booting with the newer kernel but not the proper headers causes some weird stuff
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, leftyfb the new kernel makes it so that networking doesn't work, presumably because I didn't install the headers. I need to boot with the older kernel and then install the headers, right?
<orizzle> leftyfb: SERVFAIL
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: I would verify if/how it affected your networking. It's possible it changed the interface name. I would compare ifconfig -a with the interfaces that are in /sys/class/net/
<xbonesx> leftyfb, HEY!!! progress
<cyberspectre> if I uninstall 4.11 and reboot, it'll fall back to the older kernel, right?
<xbonesx> turns out iptables reads in order and all ports need to be before any rejects for icmp
<carverh> maybe, install old kernel using apt
<xbonesx> now to secure the connection using ssh
<cyberspectre> carverh, do you think it's already deleted?
<cyberspectre> doesn't it hold onto 4-5 kernels?
<carverh> no, but just incase
<TickerTape> xbonesx: well if it didn't process the rules in any particular order it could always choose the reject rule first, right?
<xbonesx> TickerTape, truth
<carverh> you have to select the (old) option
<xbonesx> I forgot to ensure they were in the proper order
<carverh> but i say install the older one using APT
<leftyfb> orizzle: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26261924/
<leftyfb> orizzle: I had to strip out a bunch of things from it so it might need some tweaking
<orizzle> leftyfb: im trying a very simple add command and getting servfail
<leftyfb> orizzle: need to turn up your logging and get more data
<orizzle> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/nWYwhMEY
<orizzle> leftyfb: is this of any concern in dmesg: [107976.679564] type=1400 audit(1514347582.955:25): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="mknod" profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/etc/bind/db.d.example.net.jnl" pid=24985 comm="named" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=111 ouid=111
<leftyfb> no since it says "ALLOWED"
<orizzle> figured
<cyberspectre> Oh... it looks like nvidia drivers are known to conflict with 4.11
<cyberspectre> There's a patch they suggest you install here https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1002820/linux/-patch-381-09-kernel-4-11/ but considering the only reason I want to use 4.11 is to have a CPU temp sensor, am I better off waiting until these problems are resolved officially?
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: what about 4.13?
<orizzle> mother fucker, it was a permission issue the whole time
<orizzle> chown bind:bind /etc/bind
<leftyfb> cyberspectre: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<leftyfb> orizzle: please watch the language
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, out of curiosity, what is hwe/
<cyberspectre> ?
<fahadash> Is there a good terminal based IRC client?
<lordcirth> fahadash, irssi and weechat are popular
<lordcirth> cyberspectre, !hwe
<lordcirth> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cyberspectre> Oh that's what that is
<cyberspectre> So it's precautionary on ubuntu's part
<cyberspectre> you know, I've been using linux for almost 5 years now... I should really know this stuff
<fahadash> What is the name of irssi package?
<cyberspectre> leftyfb, is it bad if I get "Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.13.0-21-generic ?
<Bashing-om> fahadash: irssi ; see the output of terminal command: ' apt show irssi ' .
<fahadash> apt-cache search irssi returns nothing
<cyberspectre> Well that's interesting...
<cyberspectre> Installed 4.13, redid sensors-detect, picked up the CPU temp in psensor like I wanted. Then installed nvidia drivers, rebooted, and now CPU temp is gone again
<lordcirth> cyberspectre, shows up for me, sure you refreshed your cache?
<cyberspectre> lordcirth, I don't know... cache for what?
<lordcirth> cyberspectre, apt-cache?  Anyway, yeah it's just called 'irssi'
<cyberspectre> lordcirth, you use a ryzen cpu?
<lordcirth> cyberspectre, yes, I'm running 17.04 on it though
<cyberspectre> lordcirth, which chip and which board?
<lordcirth> cyberspectre, Ryzen 1700 and PRIME B350-PLUS
<cyberspectre> And you're running kernel 4.13? I wonder if it's because your hardware is better supported for some reason. I'm using a 1600x and aorus x370 k7
<lordcirth> 4.10 actually
<luxio> How do I change my username in artful?
<carverh> luxio, usermod
<carverh> usermod NAME -l NEWNAME
<nadio> is there a way to restore permission settings in / ? accidently ran it in rot, then the folder in question and a couple of times */*/*
<carverh> chown root / -R
<carverh> and chown the rest of directories to their repective owners
<nadio> only did a chmod 644 */*/*, owner and groups are still correct
<convict> lol that will set every single file root owner
<nadio> but everything else is f*ckt uå
<carverh> welp, your screwed
<convict> https://launchpad.net/timeshift
<convict> for the future :)
<nadio> convict: rsync does also work
<nadio> but none running
<luxio> thanks carverh, that worked. how do I change the display name now"?
<carverh> in Settings
<diana> hola a todos
<carverh> under Users
<luxio> diana: hola, hablo ingles pero estoy aprendiendo espanol
<diana> soy nueva por aqui
<diana> solo hablo expanol
<luxio> carverh: I don't see that. I see wifi, bluetooth, background, dock...
<carverh> You gotta go into the search menu
<carverh> its weird
<Bashing-om> !es | diana
<ubottu> diana: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luxio> oh yeah, it was hidden under the "details" section for some reason
<luxio> along with date & time ...?
<luxio> is there a way to run a command every time I log in through the DM?
<luxio> but not when i log in through the terminal
<cyberspectre> So I'm giving up on the temp sensor thing for now. HWE kernel is installed and working with nvidia prop drivers. I can live without the cpu temp for now
<cyberspectre> but I do want to figure out why grub menu has this black overlay... because as it stands, I can do nothing but wait for grub to boot the default option
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: ' cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ' The output is mille-degrees celcius .
<cyberspectre> I'm finding plenty of threads online about black screen AFTER grub. But not during grub. Basically, I get a screen with ubuntu-purple edges, but it's black in the center covering menu options
<^ScRAsH^> aisrael, Hola
<^ScRAsH^> Hola @aisrael
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, that gets me "no such file or directory". But it's fine. I'll just check BIOS for cpu temp, I guess. Can you help me with the grub thing?
<Bashing-om> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Dec 26 23:44 /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp" . Your griub issue, I have thought about it ..no idea what is not going on there .
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp >>
<cyberspectre> That worked. Fixed grub by using grub-customizer and changing the appearance.
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, that still gets me no such file or dir...
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Must have been pulled in later kernels ?? .. my reference is 16.04 on the 4.4.0-104 kernel .
<cyberspectre> Weird. That is the kernel I started with
<cyberspectre> It's fine. I'm sure that, in time, I'll be able to view temp
<cyberspectre> After ryzen sees better adoption
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Rather perturbed that the file does not exist in your case . I also have issues getting sensors functional on my motherboard and I use the file often enough .
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Another alternative: ' inxi -F ' . small download and well worth for what all "inxi" supports .
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, cool utility. It tells me frequencies of each core, etc. but not temp
<xbonesx> why does setting up a vnc have to be so hard...
<xbonesx> adjusting the xstartup file is so hard to do without know what all the syntax means and knowing which ones you need
<Pilfers> why does FDE have to be so hard
<xbonesx> gnome...
<Pilfers> setting up vnc server is easy
<xbonesx> perhaps for other environments
<Pilfers> try getting FDE working
<xbonesx> gnome is a pain
<Pilfers> FDE - full disk encryption
<xbonesx> I'm sure i can get the other env working but I'd like to accomplish having gnome
<xbonesx> My school was able to get a vnc of gnome working now i just have too
<Pilfers> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Ouch .. my output ( unformatted) :http://termbin.com/0dvb . Where I am running a tad warmer than normal .
<Pilfers> looks pretty easy to me
<xbonesx> notice what env they use?
<xbonesx> i read that article already
<xbonesx> I can ssh into my vnc just fine... just want it to load gnome desktop
<Pilfers> install xfce
<Pilfers> gnome will be terrible over vnc
<xbonesx> think so?
<Pilfers> gnome is pronounced
<Pilfers> Geee-gnome
<Pilfers> as in the human gee nome
<xbonesx> lol
<cyberspectre> Bashing-om, 31c?
<xbonesx> my school was able to achieve this vnc'ing from tigervnc to fedora running full fledged gnome desktop
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Yeah .. my norm is 27 .. we got the gas stove turned up :)
<cyberspectre> is it in water?
<cyberspectre> that's pretty chilly for an athlon 64 isn't it?
<anly> I don't think it is
<Bashing-om> cyberspectre: Nope .. with that new generation nvidia card I run real cool now . The card takes the load of the CPU .
<cyberspectre> My chip runs at 27 idle under water. But I suppose that's to be expected when it's in the same water loop with 2 nvidia cards and only a 240mm radiator
<cyberspectre> Still, it runs cooler than my last build.
<Jack> Does anyone can see me?
<cyberspectre> Jack, are we playing hide and seek?
<carverh> ye?
<xbonesx> getting close
<xbonesx> closer*
<carverh> yee
<Jack> I see you,you lose!
<anly> You can practice you English
<anly> Jack:
<Jack> anly:yes,I find a wonderful way
<anly> Jack:Now,you should prepare a dictionary for writing any articles.
<Jack> How should I do?
<xbonesx> hahaha i logged into the virtual machine at my school and copy there xstartup file hahahahahaha
<xbonesx> I'm a genious
<xbonesx> genius*
<xbonesx> lol
<xbonesx> not sure why i didnt think of that to begin with
<anly> If you have any problems on Ubuntu,you can talk about it in this channel.
<xbonesx> anly, huh?
<anly> xbonesx:LOL?
<anly> Jack:If you....
<Jack> Not yet
<carverh> googletranslate.com i say
<anly> xbonesx:what thing do you do at your school
<Jack> xbonesx:Do you play lol?
<xbonesx> network administration
<anly> carverh:ISP blocked *google*.com IP
<anly> xbonesx:you can control all computer at you school :)
<xbonesx> anly, no these are virtual machines we use to carry out tasks that we've learned
<Jack> Can you really do that?
<anly> xbonesx,oh.what is you major?
<carverh> anly: like that would ever happen
<Jack> xbonesx:Do you know how to install Mac on the vbox?
<xbonesx> anly, network administration
<carverh> Jack: This is #ubuntu not #virtualbox
<anly> carverh,because GWF...
<xbonesx> Jack, never had a reason to run mac in a vbox
<xbonesx> I've installed ubuntu on a mac before
<carverh> anly: lul
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep it ubuntu related please
<Jack> ok,guys
<carverh> oooobooontoooo
<anly> OOOOOOOOOk
<Jack> ubuntu
<carverh> i am using irssi on Ubuntu 16.04 CLI on a CRT
<anly> I am compiling LibreOffice ......
<carverh> cool
<carverh> latest release?
<anly> v5.4.2.2
<lotuspsychje> !ot | anly carverh
<ubottu> anly carverh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xbonesx> the xstartup file is the only thing that determines how the vnc runs right?
<carverh> i think
<xbonesx> https://imgur.com/7Fflhl0
<xbonesx> I don't know how they managed to get it too work but there is the proof
<xbonesx> https://pastebin.com/raw/6yHTFA1A
<carverh> yah you are new-++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<carverh> fail
<xbonesx> there is the code from the xstartup file on that vbox
<lotuspsychje> carverh: please stop that
<carverh> dog ran on keyboard
<carverh> sorry
<Jack> In all these systems,why do you like ubuntu?
<edwinksl> any idea when ubuntu will stop discouraging download of 17.10 at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop?
<Jack> Oh,I use it
<xbonesx> would anyone like to take a look at that pastebin and tell me why it works for them but not me?
<lotuspsychje> edwinksl: that was about bios breakage of some systems, but is now fixxed
<edwinksl> lotuspsychje: ya i see that the fixes are released. just wondering when ubuntu will stop discouraging people from downloading 17.10
<xbonesx> when i installed my vncserver, where would it have likely been placed?
<xbonesx> what would be the install directory?
<lotuspsychje> edwinksl: keep in mind 17.10 is also a non-lts, more xperimental we always reccomend LTS more also
<edwinksl> yeah i know that too
<edwinksl> still doesn't answer my question
<alkisg> xbonesx: dpkg -S vncserver-name => gives you all the file locations
<xbonesx> alkisg, thank you sir
<alkisg> np
<lotuspsychje> edwinksl: i think safety-wise they will avoid artfull a little longer
<edwinksl> yeah that's fair
<marsel> nyloc
<marsel> join #nrg
<xbonesx> how would one know which packages are installed to make gnome look the way it does? cause I just realized that my xstartup file doesn't load the module that it needs
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: start from the beginning mate, you want what, on wich ubuntu version?
<xbonesx> Oh sorry, been sitting in here a while. I was trying to get my vnc to display my server with gnome env
<xbonesx> so far I've managed to get it to display old versions of gnome
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<xbonesx> 16.04.3
<xbonesx> gnome flavour
<xbonesx> ubuntu of course
<xbonesx> So what I've learned so far is that you have to tell the vnc which packages too load. I curious which ones I would have to load to get my vnc to look just like the local desktop would
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: i saw remina is now default on 18.04, perhaps try that?
<xbonesx> remina? that a client or server?
<lotuspsychje> !info remmina | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 120 kB, installed size 392 kB
<xbonesx> oh so ubuntu has made this easier?
<xbonesx> unfortunately, ubuntu gnome is not updated to 18.04 yet
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: i think thats their plan yes
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: you can install remmina and  test on xenial also
<xbonesx> I'd still like to accomplish this for use on older systems
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: vnc is a danger risk, unless you testing the ssh way?
<xbonesx> i am
<xbonesx> already configured ssh
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | xbonesx have you gone reading tru this yet?
<ubottu> xbonesx have you gone reading tru this yet?: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, thanks for the information
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, I'm successful in connecting to my server via vnc I just don't have the env I want to see when I do
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, do you know how I would find out which packages make up the ubuntu gnome environment? Specifically, the way it looks when you install the version from the ubuntu gnome project
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: im not following
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: you want to make gnome look as gnome?
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, https://ubuntugnome.org/
<xbonesx> I want my vnc to look like the desktop from that version
<xbonesx> specifically the 16.04.3 lts version
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, https://i.ytimg.com/vi/39B5oe_8YkQ/maxresdefault.jpg
<xbonesx> like this ^^
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: looks like gnome3
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, :) yep
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: apt-cache policy gnome-shell plz?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell xenial
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.3 (xenial), package size 630 kB, installed size 6897 kB
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/raw/BXXR0aLw
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: you have same gnome version
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, ok? so how do i configure xstartup to start gnome 3 packages, for instance the way my xstartup file is currently configured gets me the old gnome look
<alkisg> xbonesx: grep Exec /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop
<alkisg> This gives you what to execute for each desktop environment
<alkisg> E.g. for mate it is "Exec=mate-session", so in the startup file I would put "mate-session"
<xbonesx> https://imgur.com/s2cDQOc
<xbonesx> thats what i currently have
<alkisg> Read my 3 lines above ^
<Jochen_wvdT> 4
<xbonesx> alkisg, no luck
<xbonesx> closest thing I've gotten to gnome is that imgur link
<alkisg> xbonesx: you didn't reply
<alkisg> What is the output of the command that I gave
<xbonesx> oh i ran the command and entered it into the xstartup and it didnt work but here is the output
<xbonesx> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/raw/pSXE0ir5
<alkisg> xbonesx: and your current startup script?
<xbonesx> https://imgur.com/s2cDQOc
<xbonesx> that gets me the classic gnome look
<alkisg> So you didn't put anything from Exec there
<alkisg> You still manually call gnome-panel etc, that's why it doesn't work
<alkisg> Remove all gnome-panel etc calls, and put gnome-session-classic instead
<xbonesx> what other packages do i need to manually call?
<alkisg> You ONLY need one line
<xbonesx> k
<alkisg> gnome-session-classic
<alkisg> I don't know how else to tell it
<xbonesx> alkisg, https://i.imgur.com/YaZws3M.png
<alkisg> Right, that's if you want gnome-classic. You also have flashback etc installed, select the one you prefer
<xbonesx> I'd prefer to have my vnc look like this https://i.ytimg.com/vi/39B5oe_8YkQ/maxresdefault.jpg
<xbonesx> but I can't establish what packages are being called to make the environment look that way
<xbonesx> That's what a basic install of ubuntu gnome 16.04.3 looks like
<alkisg> xbonesx: so, what was the result after the change?
<xbonesx> trying gnome-session-classic no effect
<xbonesx> blank screen
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i think he wants gnome3 lookalike tru vnc
<lotuspsychje> not sure that possible
<xbonesx> it is
<alkisg> vnc doesn't have any issue over the network, it's just slow
<xbonesx> my school managed to do it
<lotuspsychje> doesnt vnc give just an X
<alkisg> xbonesx: well, unless you try to run it in a virtul display
<alkisg> Because without 3d, gnome doesn't run
<alkisg> I think you need to tell it to use software compositing in that case
<xbonesx> alkisg, https://i.imgur.com/aYNg0bD.png
<xbonesx> this have anything to do with what you're talking aobut?
<alkisg> xbonesx: so, one quick way to try things: in that x-terminal-emulator line, remove the &
<alkisg> so that "xterm" is your main session
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: how about you try that remmina also? that should give desktop sharing
<alkisg> And then, from inside that xterm, try the Exec commands
<alkisg> E.g. try gnome-session-classic or /usr/lib/gnome-flashback/gnome-flashback-metacity
<alkisg> See which of them run and which of them have issues
<alkisg> xbonesx: no, indirect glx is for over the network, you don't need that, you need software rendering
<alkisg> bbiab
<xbonesx> alkisg, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42296329/how-to-properly-configure-xstartup-file-for-tightvnc-with-ubuntu-vps-gnome-envir
<xbonesx> ^^ that is the exact same thing I'm dealing with
<alkisg> xbonesx: try the second line that's using metacity: /usr/lib/gnome-flashback/gnome-flashback-metacity
<alkisg> This doesn't require  3d
<alkisg> xbonesx: in general, the "old look" is because you're not running gnome-settings-daemon etc, you don't define DBUS, you don't run a session
<alkisg> You just call the panel, you don't start a proper session
<alkisg> That's why you need the Exec lines
<xbonesx> oh
<xbonesx> I dont know if this would give you any help but this is the xstartup file from the machine that my school prepared
<xbonesx> https://pastebin.com/raw/kwBNpSwG
<xbonesx> that is running on a fedora machine thought, not sure how much difference that makes
<xbonesx> though*
<`jon> can someone help me? i am able to connect to freenode using the hidden service on my arch box, but not on ubuntu with the same configs, i simply get 'connection lost' when trying to connect
<Kolas> Hi :D I am trying to setup the smallest possible ubuntu server virtual machine under esxi 6.0. The VMs only purpose will be to run
<Kolas> sabnzbd to facilitate usenet downloads. All downloads will happen inside mounts so there is no need for a lot of space inside the VM for anything but the essentials. I have tried
<Kolas> to find some guidelines on the internet on how to achieve this but no luck. Currently running Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS but thats not set in stone. Any pointers would be very welcome!
<carverh> ubuntu netinstall
<Kolas> i will have a look. thanks
<alkisg> Or debootstrap
<dupondje> Hi All. Suddenly since today the button for enabling Lock screen is gone ... Any idea's?
<dupondje> I already tried a reboot, but still the same
<chsx> Super + L
<hank_> boot rpi with usb device
<dupondje> chsx: that doesnt work neither :)
<DevAntoine> Hi
<DevAntoine> I've got a bluetooth mouse but after a few seconds of inactivity it takes 1 to 2 seconds to wake it up. I've found the following command which seems to fix the issue but I'm not sure what it does: sudo hciconfig hci0 lp rswitch,hold,park
<amazoniantoad> Is screenlets still a thing in ubuntu?
<clu3> hello, i got 2 partitions /dev/sda1 which is running ubuntu and was 20G but now it's almost full, but i still have a lot of space in other partitions. do you know if i can kinda resize the "main" partition?
<alkisg> Yes, from a live cd using gparted
<clu3> darn, when i allocated 20G i thought it's enough, never imagined the software running would be more than 20G
<clu3> thanks @alkisg
<pro> salam
<courrier> Hi there, my Bluetooth speaker is successfully connected to Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, the speaker appears as an audio card in the volume control panel but it fails to switch to it when I click it
<courrier> Here's the verbose information, any idea to fix the issue? http://paste.debian.net/1002531
<chindy> I am using Ubuntu 17.10. I cannot regulate my mous speed below a certain point (im on min and its still to fast.) I used to use xinput set-prop ... however my mouse is not listed in xinput list
<chindy> there i only have virtual pointer
<NoCode> In 17.10, I keep getting a python defunct zombie. Try to kill it, and I logout.
<scheuri> hi all...I have a ubuntu 16.04.2 server which has 16 GByte of / (root) which all of a sudden is completely full...when doing a du -sh * on root I see all the results but the directories come nowhere near 16 Gbyte....any ideas what is going on?
<scheuri> hi all...I have a ubuntu 16.04.2 server which has 16 GByte of / (root) which all of a sudden is completely full...when doing a du -sh * on root I see all the results but the directories come nowhere near 16 Gbyte....any ideas what is going on? (see also https://paste.ubuntu.com/26264147/)
<deem> scheuri: how much are 800M + 800M?
<scheuri> deem: 1.6 Gbyte
<scheuri> deem: at least last time I checked....what am I missing?
<EldonMcGuinness> Try to unmount everything you can and run it again
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: run "it"? You mean df -sh?
<EldonMcGuinness> du -sh /*
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: thanks...will try
<scheuri> deem: I am sincerely sorry...however, I am not sure what you were pointing at...please do not leave me hanging...do you see my mistake I made?
<deem> scheuri: oh. i'm sorry. i misread that :')
<scheuri> deem: ah okay...no worries...still much appreciated
<deem> scheuri: you could try to check with "sudo lsof +L1" for deleted, but not removed files
<deem> or not unlinked files
<scheuri> deem: that command seems to be executed (no errors), but no results....is it fair to assume that there are no deleted, but not removed files then?
<_KaszpiR_> I sugest restarting some services
<deem> scheuri: you executed it with sudo?
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: uhmmm...now that I try to umount everything...there is nothing to umount to be honest...there is only one partition (/) on one (virtual) harddisk
<scheuri> deem: yes, I did
<EldonMcGuinness> Now with it all in mount do the du on /
<EldonMcGuinness> *unmounted
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: my apologies....I am not quite sure I understand...there is only one disk which is mounted to / and I cannot umount that...do you mean I should umount the /dev and /run and such?
<deem> scheuri: he means, you should now execute a "du -sh /*"
<scheuri> ahhhh
<EldonMcGuinness> Throw an x in there just for good measure. du -shx /*
<leandro_> oi
<EldonMcGuinness> Should not need the x with everything unmounted, but can't hurt
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: I did that already in https://paste.ubuntu.com/26264147/ (is that what you are refering to?)
<EldonMcGuinness> Indeed but try it with just the basics mounted
<EldonMcGuinness> Could be some kind of odd mount issue hiding the usage
<EldonMcGuinness> Other than that you can cycle services or reboot
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: Maybe I am misunderstanding...I can only unmount disks and partitions, right? But since there is only / as a partition/disk which is busy, I can't really unmount that....
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: never mind
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: you were totally right
<EldonMcGuinness> I'm not asking you to unmount / just anything else you can
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: yes...now I get it (sorry, it took so long)...and thanks to you I found it....thank you!!
<EldonMcGuinness> Honestly you could just umount -a
<EldonMcGuinness> Awesome
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: I umounted /data/logfiles (which is a nfs share) and.....there is still /data/lofgiles around...with 14 Gbyte...there we go...I guess that is the source of the issue
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: sorry for being so slow...but that was definititely the hint I needed
<EldonMcGuinness> No worries
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: your help is very much appreciated...thanks
<EldonMcGuinness> R lgs got opened before the mountains t was online and the file handle just kept feeding to your root dir
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: indeed...
<EldonMcGuinness> *likely your logs got opened before the mount was online...darn auto populate.
<scheuri> EldonMcGuinness: very likely...did some testing...yay, it works...now lets put that data on the share....and there it somehow happend, I'd wager
<EldonMcGuinness> Cheers!
<mjv> hey
<mjv> have someone else install the linux-image-4.13.0-21-generic:amd64. It should fix some lenovo bios problems with ubuntu
<mjv> I have a lenovo laptop with ubuntu. I installed the upgrade as synaptic prompted me to do it. I had no problems before the upgrade but now I do
<mjv> the update seems to breaking my mouse/gnome-shell
<mjv> after a while the left button stops working
<mjv> and tabs do not work with the terminal nor with chrome. Tabs with firefox works, but I guess it does not have gnome shell integration
<mjv> journalctl reports some dbus errors
<mjv> anyone here who can help me fix the system?
<ioria> mjv, the bug looks like serious (fixed in part) ; i'd use something else in the meanwhile (until this thing will be defined)
<mjv> ioria, do you know if there have been other users reporting similar problems?
<ioria> mjv, oh yeah; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mjv> ioria, thanks for the link. I have a lenovo p51 and I didn't have any problems before today.
<ioria> mjv, ok, good
<mjv> ioria, so I am more thinking the fix for that particular bug in kernel 4.13.0-21 is breaking my system
<ioria> mjv, have you already tried a previous kernel ?
<mjv> No I have not. How can I can reinstall the old one?
<ioria> mjv, you have it installed (if not removed) : look in   /boot; you can boot another kernel from grub -> advanced options
<mjv> ok, the old one is there still.
<ioria> yep
<mjv> ok thanks, I will try that now. I will be back to report
<ioria> ok
<mjv> hi, again
<mjv> I still see the same symptoms
<snadge> can anyone recommend a new, relatively decent specced chromebook that can run ubuntu? i've been digging around, and its not for the feint of heart it seems
<snadge> enabled developer mode.. write protect screws.. void warranty.. installed unsigned bootloader etc :p
<ioria> mjv, so it's not kernel related ...
<gambl0re> what is a lightweight version of ubuntu
<snadge> there are different spins of ubuntu like, xubuntu, lubuntu
<mjv> agree
<ioria> mjv, try , from the login screen, the Xorg session
<Ulrar> Hi, I have a problem with optimus. nvidia-settings won't start, prime-select query says unknown. prime-select nvidia works but it doesn't seem to do anything in practice, and a reboot makes it go back to unknown
<Ulrar> I did select the proprietary nvidia drivers and reboot
<mjv> ioria: reinstalled logitech mouse drivers and now it seems to be working
<ioria> mjv, oh, ok
<mjv> thank you for your help
<onio> Having problem with ubuntu mate 16.04 no longer asking for password when I switch on PC.
<lotuspsychje> onio: have you looked in users if auto login is enabled?
<onio> No auto login is not enabled. I was having problem with my wireless keyboard so I enabled auto login, but now I want to go back to requesting for password
<onio> I have seen some solution that recommend editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. But I don't have this file on my Ubuntu 16.04 mate LTS.
<b1nny> Hi, I'm having an issue with the proprietary NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu 16.04.3. Would this channel be the right place to ask or should I head elsewhere?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | b1nny
<ubottu> b1nny: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<b1nny> right, thanks lotuspsychje. In short, the issue I'm having is that somehow the default resolution gets set to 8x8 pixels at boot on a headless set up. I can work around it, but I'd like to solve it 'for real'
<lotuspsychje> b1nny: are you on ubuntu server?
<b1nny> lotuspsychje: I'm assuming Ubuntu desktop. "uname -a" doesn't mention anything about server
<lotuspsychje> b1nny: what does sudo lshw -C video show as driver= ?
<b1nny> lotuspsychje: there's 2 video devices. The NVIDIA one says driver=nvidia, the other one, ASPEED, says driver=ast
<alkisg> b1nny: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID
<alkisg> drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware= edid/1024x768.bin
<alkisg> Since you don't have a monitor, you specify an edid in the kernel command line
<b1nny> alkisg: interesting, I'm going to play around with that. Thanks!
<alkisg> np; if you see that nvidia doesn't respect this, you'll need a xorg.conf instead
<b1nny> Well, the odd thing is, we have another machine with quite a similar set up. And that one does not default to 8x8, but 640x480 instead, which isn't ideal either but it's workable
<alkisg> (btw, why nvidia proprietary in a headless server... :D)
<b1nny> need proper GPU acceleration :)
<b1nny> for playout in this case
<DevAntoine> hi
<onio> has anybody experience issue with "System>>Administration/User and Group" feature. no matter what I do I can't seem to get ubuntu mate 16.04 to ask for password on login. I am thinking of have to re-install the Ubuntu which I think is an overkill.
<valla> hey does anyone knows how to use a specicic template when running vmbuilder?
<valla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/vmbuilder/+bug/1634300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634300 in VMBuilder "VMBuilder uses eth0 when interface is actually ens3" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<DevAntoine> I just got a bluetooth mouse. It's paired to my machine (without any dongle) but each time I stop using it for a few seconds it takes about 1 second for the cursor to move again. It's quite annoying. Is there a way to fix this issue?
<valla> or do I have to overwrite the default interface template?
<lotuspsychje> onio: there is also #ubuntu-mate channel if you like, perhaps they might know
<b1nny> alkisg: btw, these are the lines from Xorg.0.log which set the resolution to 8x8: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26264984/
<onio> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<gambl0re> im still using ubuntu 14
<gambl0re> is that an issue or is better to update to newest version
<lotuspsychje> !14.04 | gambl0re still supported
<ubottu> gambl0re still supported: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<brainwash> gambl0re: you will have to upgrade in 2019 anyway
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: is your system still up to date?
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, probably not
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: check lsb_release -a for us?
<gambl0re> im running ubuntu inside a vm
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: you can check version in your ubuntu vm's terminaz
<lotuspsychje> *terminal
<jacob> li
<jacob> oli
<lotuspsychje> jacob: can we help you?
<jacob> yes
<jacob> help
<dekatch> hi, i am trying to figure out an rsync command that is suitable for my usecase. i want to backup my /home/ and within that folder /home/ i only want to rsync 4 folders and exclude the rest. because "the rest" within /home/ is a pretty relative term, is there a --include only option?
<jacob> wtf!
<lotuspsychje> jacob: no swearing in here please
<BluesKaj> jacob, we can't read minds, state your issue please
<Ulrar> the nvidia-settings is almost empty, it's weird
<dekatch> how about mine BluesKaj :)
<dekatch> you can help me
<jacob> no se  ablar ingles
<lotuspsychje> !patience | dekatch
<ubottu> dekatch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !es | jacob
<ubottu> jacob: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dekatch> didnt repeat my question quickly. i did some random chitchat with BluesKaj :)
<jacob> adonde
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> jacob,^
<BluesKaj> oops
<jacob> @:
<Dagronmaster> dekatch:  see the --include and --include-from options in the man page for rsync.  Also check the FILTER RULES section
<xjohnyx> hi all
<lotuspsychje> xjohnyx: welcome
<dekatch> Dagronmaster, i literally scrolled me through that all 10 minutes ago. could swear there was only the exclude option explained. gosh, have to read it again thanks
<pavlos> dekatch: try rsync -rv --include={/home/{a,b,c,d}} where a,b,c,d are subdirs of /home
<gambl0re> is a 8gb usb stick enoguh to install ubuntu
<gambl0re> 14
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: yes
<xjohnyx> thanks @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: you mean as install medium, or install ubuntu on the stick dedicaded?
<gambl0re> what do you mean
<xjohnyx> Anyone here try install ubuntu in raspberry ?
<dekatch> thanks pavlos . ill try to shorten it. why is there no short form of --include. -i is something different. i dont see --include explained in "options summary"
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: whats your end goal? install physical? install vm? install on usb?
<debnath> dgplug
<gambl0re> i have a windows laptop but i want to run ubuntu from a usb
<dekatch> or am i missing it again? but using --include instead of some fancy short -only_one_letter option is doable hm
<gambl0re> cause right  now im running ubuntu from a vm
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: thats possible, but i think you will need more then 8gig for ubuntu desktop
<gambl0re> how much
<alkisg> (05:15:24 μμ) xjohnyx: Anyone here try install ubuntu in raspberry ? ==> ubuntu-mate is easier, I have it in 3 rpis
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i recently tryed installing 16.04 on 8gig ssd and setup didnt want it
<gambl0re> 16?
<alkisg> gambl0re: I think setup asks for 8.5 GB, and then it uses only 5
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: that should do it
<lotuspsychje> xjohnyx: there is also #ubuntu-arm if you like
<xjohnyx> @alkisg And in those rpis what kind of project are you doing?
<alkisg> xjohnyx: print server and vnc client (silent pc for remote desktop)
<artem_> anyone here familiar with ssl in apache?
<lotuspsychje> artem_: to get your issue solved, best to ask your full question, details,ubuntu version please
<artem_> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and im trying to install a UCC onto the website. I generated the csr from a windows server and keyed up IIS. But i cant install the cert onto ubuntu because i need a private key.
<pavlos> dekatch: man rsync line 1360 shows example of --include=PATTERN
<artem_> Basically, the website wont start unless the SSL cert is correct and matching the private key. I moved the new cert over but im not sure if i can install the UCC cert on this website.
<AceKing> I was copying a file to an external drive. The file failed to copy, and now I'm getting message "You are not authorized to mount this device" I restarted my PC but I'm still getting the same message. How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> artem_: perhaps the ##httpd channel might know more about ssl/apache
<artem_> ill look into that
<xjohnyx> alkisg have you tried using x2go as vnc replacement?
<alkisg> xjohnyx: sure, it's even faster, although sometimes it won't clean up old sessions properly and it will require a lot of manual clearing in order to work,
<alkisg> but I wanted remote desktop to an existing session, not to a new session, so vnc over ssh works better for me
<alkisg> AceKing: what's the output of dmesg? Put it to pastebin.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, make sure the external drive uuid is entered in /erc/fstab , use sudo blkid to find the uuid and copy it to fstab without the quotes , and then set the parameters like path etc
<BluesKaj> AceKing, correction /etc/fstab
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<courrier> Hi there, my Bluetooth speaker is successfully connected to Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, the speaker appears as an audio card in the volume control panel but it fails to switch to it when I click it
<courrier> Here's the verbose information, any idea to fix the issue? http://paste.debian.net/1002531
<EriC^^> hey lo
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<dekatch> thank you pavlos
<BluesKaj> courrier, you might need to to choose it in alsamixer as well, F6
<AceKing> ‎alkisg‎: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26265295/
<alkisg> AceKing: broken, throw it away :)
<AceKing> ‎alkisg‎: Not broke. works in Windows
<BluesKaj> AceKing, check my post above
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I was just getting back to you. I ran sudo blkid in Terminal, and it just freezes
<alkisg> AceKing: check eventvwr in windows, you'll see read/write device errors
<alkisg> Or, try to do a full format in windows
<BluesKaj> AceKing, what filesystem is the external device using, ext or ntfs? Either one shouid work
<AceKing> BluesKaj: NTFS
<BluesKaj> does the external drive show up in nautilus ?
<BluesKaj> or whatever filemanager you're using ?
<AceKing> OK, got it working again. Plugged it back into Windows, and scanned and fixed it
<AceKing> Thank you for helping
<lotuspsychje> AceKing: what i mostly do, is try to format on gparted, if that doesnt work..its dead
<courrier> BluesKaj: In alsamixer, however, I can only see my embeded Intel HDA soundcard with F6, while the GUI shows Bluetooth as a possible audio output
<BluesKaj> courrier, do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<de-facto> How can i find out why ubuntu reaction times are so horrible (sometimes above 10 seconds for a user input)? I think it might be related to the HDD on the core i3, raw performance seems to be okish around 100MBps but starting a program takes ages
<courrier> BluesKaj: THank you! I installed pavucontrol, in which I could switch the Bluetooth speaker from "Off" to On, and then the traditional Unity volume control applet behaved normally! How come the default applet can't detect that the ouput was Off, though?
<BluesKaj> courrier, dunno, I'm a KDE/Plasma user :-)
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: wich ubuntu version?
<de-facto> lotuspsychje, artful
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: are you on the wayland or xorg session?
<de-facto> lotuspsychje, nope i use Xorg, because wayland showed some incompatibility
<de-facto> its an "Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz" with 2 GB RAM and an seagate hdd
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i have same symptons like you, but on wayland
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: slow overall system work and stuttering programs on launch
<de-facto> it feels like its already not beefy enough to handle the gui login prompt, i always see the disk lighting up and it is active all the time
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i checked with htop and gnome-shell & wayland always ontop easting cpu & memory
<de-facto> so i suspect it to be something related to disk io or such
<de-facto> already tried to change scheduler but made not really an effect
<de-facto> could it be that filesystem is not aligned properly? parted thinks its ok though...
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: if you suspect HD try tail on your dmesg/syslog or bonnie++ hd benchmark
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: same system performs well on xenial?
<alkisg> de-facto: run top while the system is idle. Does it show less CPU use than e.g. 10%?
<de-facto> yes i think its not cpu load
<de-facto> yes afaik same problem on xenial
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: bad hd should show in your logs
<de-facto> not entirely sure though
<de-facto> smart values look ok
<de-facto> also raw disk io via "disks"
<alkisg> OK, next step. run sudo -i to be root. Then close a program like firefox or libreoffice. Then: echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches. Then start libreoffice or firefox as user from the menu. Does it need more than 20 secs to load?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: try to close down if its a gnome issue, cause in my case 2 out of 3 systems lag on it
<de-facto> since its a mechanical HDD i am running it on cfq scheduler (as per default)
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: doublechecked your graphics driver also? sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: perhaps share us your dmesg on hastebin.com?
<de-facto> lotuspsychje, https://hastebin.com/evexemugan.vbs
<gordonjcp> hiya
<gordonjcp> how do I completely disable the lock screen in 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i dont see anything related to hd faults
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: you see anything here? https://hastebin.com/evexemugan.vbs
<eraserpencil> Would anyone assist me in rescuing my lvroot partition?
<eraserpencil> fyi I have was in the midst of my first backup
<de-facto> lotuspsychje, neither do i, though i noticed when waiting on the reaction to inputs the hdd light is always very busy
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: could it be intel graphics lagging on gnome?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: could you test a 16.04 liveusb to see if your system lags there?
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: you can disable things in energy options, also try gnome-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: its that lock screen at gdm after a while you have to slide you wanna get rid of?
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: yes
<gordonjcp> like, it no longer asks for a password but it still does that swipe screen
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: think thats built in now
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: i got 2 users passworded and when at gdm login, after time wait it also goes to slide screen
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: built into what, and can it be disabled?
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: built in ubuntu, im not sure it can be disabled
<de-facto> could be, when i remember correctly 17.10 livecd was dead slow also
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: oh
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: I guess that's where "mainstream" Ubuntu and I part ways
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: check my recent bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1740146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740146 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "System slow on wayland, lagging mouse and programs on 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: not sure about it, maybe try dconf-editor to see?
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: tbh I don't like the new DE at all
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: it's not even similar to Unity
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: alot of things gonna change, 17.10 is non-lts perhaps await 18.04?
<gordonjcp> well, if they're going to bring Unity back in 18.04 maybe
<de-facto> lotuspsychje, but im on Xorg, so maybe its another problem or the computer is too slow to run ubuntu (though i doubt that)
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp: there are plans to take unity as official flavor, lets await a little longer?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i suspect gnome, as i also testing on an older amd3200+ 2 gig ram also lags on xorg like you
<kk4ewt> gordonjcp, i thought they had already announced that as of 18.04 it would be gnome and not unity
<lotuspsychje> kk4ewt: indeed
<gordonjcp> kk4ewt: yeah, the gnome desktop is terrible
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: thats why i wanna make sure with a 16.04 install, if that runs fine it would prove its a gnome thing
<gordonjcp> kk4ewt: I switched to Unity in the first place because Gnome 3 was crap
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: can you test for us?
<de-facto> lotuspsychje, currently i dont have a cd or stick to test with lts
<kk4ewt> gordonjcp,  there are plenty of other desktops you can select that have an active upstream
<kk4ewt> mate cinnamon etc
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: no worrys
<gordonjcp> kk4ewt: yeah
<gordonjcp> kk4ewt: I mean for a very long time I used fvwm, but that's maybe a bit on the crude side these days
<gordonjcp> kk4ewt: back in the day, it was twm or nothing ;-)
<alkisg> (06:28:07 μμ) lotuspsychje: alkisg: you see anything here? https://hastebin.com/evexemugan.vbs ==> de-facto hasn't yet answered my previous question about how long it takes to start firefox after clearing the disk cache...
<alkisg> We need numbers before starting to troubleshoot remotely
<lotuspsychje> right
<alkisg> E.g. if he says "it needs 10 secs so it's slow"... there's nothing to troubleshoot :D
<de-facto> alkisg, 22 seconds to start firefox and display startpage.com
<de-facto> after clean start and clearing disk caches
<alkisg> de-facto: sounds ok to me
<alkisg> For a second generation i3
<alkisg> ...and a rotational disk
<alkisg> de-facto: the same, while running just `soffice`? Does that take 10 sec?
<de-facto> 15 seconds
<de-facto> its more when something runs (e.g. updater) and i start a browser at same time it can easily take over a minute to launch
<de-facto> maybe i am just not used to slow systems anymore...
<alkisg> de-facto: the default scheduler doesn't work too good with rotational disks and io multitasking, true
<alkisg> But I don't think you'd see more than e.g. 20% difference with older ubuntu versions
<alkisg> de-facto: during normal use, you don't see any swap used in `free`, do you?
<alkisg> Because if you're running out of ram and swap starts to be in use, that would be a reason for a lot of delays
<de-facto> yeah i know thats why i tried other schedulers, but i read cfq is good for rotational disks and yeah 2 GB RAM is not much, so i guess sometimes it will run into swap on hdd
<de-facto> it just feels like something is not right since i cant see high load on cpu or disk, but i guess its related to access times on HDD somehow since the activity light is always very busy
<lotuspsychje> alkisg de-facto i think we need to seperate gnome from other flavors, we should test this on unity/lxde perhaps
<de-facto> im not entirely bought in the gnome relation theory yet
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: try lubuntu-desktop from 17.10?
<pikapika> Hi. I have Ubuntu dualboot with Windows 10. My Windows partitions are shown in the launcher but no way to access them through shell normally. So I opened them through launcher, open terminal, copied the path and created symlinks within normal Ubuntu. Is this valid or can it cause problems?
<pikapika> I am completely new to these things in case it matters
<TJ-> pikapika: with shell you can use 'udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sdXY' to automount under /media/$USER/${device_label-or-UUID}, and unmount using "udisksctl unmount --block-device /dev/sdXY" - see "man udisksctl" from other options
<TJ-> pikapika: udisks is used by the GUI tools under-the-hood in the same way
<de-facto> cant see a difference between "Gnome on Xorg" and "Gnome" login sessions. Maybe all is ok and the pc is just sluggish hardware alltogether
<de-facto> just was baffled since i have experienced recent suse on older hw performing much more responsive
<de-facto> with "fio" disk benchmarks even worse on rotational HDDs on those older systems
<pikapika> TJ: thanks for the info. This udisksctl thing is new to me I'll have to do some reading
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i tested 17.10 on older hardware and xorg was fine, with hardware less then yours
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: 1 system has graphic glitches
<de-facto> didnt see any glitches on that intel gfx yet, just wanted to find out where the bottleneck in that system lays
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: did you htop already?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: check what dances ontop
<de-facto> yeah load goes high when its sluggish like load avg 2 and it slightly uses some swap
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<de-facto> when disk is busy it wont even show the expose to change focus to another program or i have to wait 10+s for that
<TJ-> I/O errors ?
<de-facto> nope, its just a slow disk i guess
<de-facto> thanks guys for your help, i just have to get used to it i guess (or buy more RAM and an SSD), though its not my property
<jeremies> How to install ipxe in a hard drive?
<jeremies> The hard drive doesn't have anything installed on it, and I only want to install ipxe.
<Toaster_Strudel> what's this talk I hear about version 17?
<lordcirth> Toaster_Strudel, what about it?
<Toaster_Strudel> ubuntu is closing shop or something?
<Kon-> trololol
<Kon-> Serious answer, no
<alkisg> jeremies: dd if=ipxe.usb of=/dev/sda
<Toaster_Strudel> Canonical has halted downloads of Ubuntu Linux 17.10, aka Artful Aardvark, from its website after punters complained installing the open-source OS on laptops knackered the machines.
<Toaster_Strudel> oh this is it
<Toaster_Strudel> I'm not familiar with "knackered"
<boredguy> How do they halt torrents?
<Kon-> Toaster_Strudel, a UEFI bug in some laptop models using a specific company's UEFI implementation meant that installing Ubuntu 17.10 would leave your machine unable to boot from USB in the future
<Kon-> Toaster_Strudel, specifically, it was the kernel driver for Intel SPI as used in Insyde's UEFI implementation
<Kon-> The Linux Kernel has already been patched to avoid this problem, even though it's not Linux's problem
<Toaster_Strudel> ok thanks for the skinny
<jeremies> alkisg: thank you. I will do it right now.
<mutantturkey> is there a way to install a certain version of the kernel?
<mutantturkey> have a hardware problem and the closed source driver needs 4.4
<tsarompy> there was a kernel ppa
<tsarompy> last time i checked it was empty
<tsarompy> have you considered building your own kernel mutantturkey?
<mutantturkey> yeah
<tsarompy> i kinda wanna build my own just to have the four Tuxes in framebuffer at boot :3
<mutantturkey> is there a way to do that inside of packaging services though?
<mutantturkey> like... can i compile a 4.4 kernel?
<tsarompy> what do you mean
<mutantturkey> and have a .deb file?
<tsarompy> yes
<tsarompy> but im not the one to ask how
<mutantturkey> ok cool
<tsarompy> i can pull you up a guide
<mutantturkey> :-)
<mutantturkey> that's all i need
<alkisg> mutantturkey: 16.04.1 has 4.4
<alkisg> And you can keep it up to 2021
<mutantturkey> how do i find out what version i am on?
<mutantturkey> ah yes i am on 17.10
<mutantturkey> /etc/lsb-release tells all
<tsarompy> hm
<alkisg> Use 16.04 then
<Dagronmaster> uname -r
<tsarompy> why dont you just build the module you need
<alkisg> You need something more stable :)
<mutantturkey> alkisg: yeah
<tsarompy> do you HAVE to have that kernel version?
<mutantturkey> can i install a backport?
<mutantturkey> tsarompy: it won't compile against the newer kernels
<tsarompy> oh i see
<alkisg> That would be a "front port" not backport :D
<mutantturkey> anything newer than 4.4 abi is all fuckey
<mutantturkey> alkisg: true!
<TJ-> mutantturkey: these days most out-of-tree kernel modules are contained in DKMS packaging which causes the module to be built automatically against installed kernels
<mutantturkey> TJ-: yep, this is a dkms module...
<TJ-> !dkms | mutantturkey
<ubottu> mutantturkey: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<mutantturkey> but it won't compile!
<TJ-> mutantturkey: oh, you're ahead of me... it might be possible to add patches to the dkms.conf to build for later versions
<TJ-> mutantturkey: what is the module?
<mutantturkey> amdgpu-pro
<alkisg> mutantturkey: even if you get it to compile, you may get into additional problems in later kernel versions. stable sounds better for your use case :)
<TJ-> oh, you're going to love me!
<mutantturkey> TJ-:oh?
<TJ-> mutantturkey: read up: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdvlk-radeon-vulkan&num=2  https://github.com/GPUOpen-Drivers
<mutantturkey> is it packaged though?
<mutantturkey> i saw that release...
<TJ-> AMD have *just* open-sourced the Vulkan drivers to replace amdgpu-pro
<mutantturkey> yep
<mutantturkey> i know
<TJ-> mutantturkey: not that I know of, but it gives you an avenue to use an up-to-date kernel
<mutantturkey> can i just build it and it will 'work'?
<mutantturkey> vulkan = what?
<mutantturkey> oh cool.. works for my card sweet
<TJ-> mutantturkey: vulkan is the new low-level GPU interface
<mutantturkey> gotcha
<TJ-> mutantturkey: more here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulkan_(API)
<mutantturkey> so TJ-  -- should i give it a go to compile it?
<TJ-> mutantturkey: that's up to you, I was pointing to it as a way to be able to use the latest kernels and have a suitable GPU driver. I'm not clear how stable/complete it is yet, I expect AMD will say something after the holiday period
<adder> can I explicitly free unused allocated ram memory?
<mutantturkey> yeah
<TJ-> mutantturkey: rather than you spending a lot of time trying to sort out the 4.4 amdgpu-pro driver
<mutantturkey> i mean
<mutantturkey> im having issues with one of my cards
<mutantturkey> figured it might be a kernel issue not a n issue with the card
<mutantturkey> but it's weird cause 3 of my 4 cards do work... its just this msi card thats not initializing right
<mutantturkey> thought it is recognized.
<mutantturkey> dont have a windows box to debug
<TJ-> mutantturkey: PCI bridge window issues maybe? Check in dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<mutantturkey> yeah... is there a more "detailed" log than dmesg?
<TJ-> mutantturkey: could be that device can't map all it's BARs
<mutantturkey> BARS?
<TJ-> mutantturkey: boot with "debug" on the kernel command-line and dmesg will have a lot more
<TJ-> mutantturkey: PCI Base Address Registers - mappings of the memory and IO ports of the device into the PC's address space
<mutantturkey> 228303] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 7 use gpu addr 0x0000000200000078, cpu addr 0xfff
<mutantturkey> Dec 26 15:55:54 anvil kernel: [    3.
<mutantturkey> whoops...
<TJ-> mutantturkey: if you use "sudo lspci -vvvnn" you'll see those listed
<TJ-> mutantturkey: each GPU device probably has 5 or more BARs mapped
<mutantturkey> here we go....
<mutantturkey> [drm:sdma_v3_0_ring_test_ring [amdgpu]] *ERROR* amdgpu: ring 10 test failed (0xCAFEDEAD)
<mutantturkey> [drm:amdgpu_device_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* hw_init of IP block <sdma_v3_0> failed -22
<mutantturkey> amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: amdgpu_init failed
<TJ-> mutantturkey: can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<mutantturkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26266360/
<TJ-> mutantturkey: can you also show me "pastebinit <( sudo lspci -vvvnnk )"
<mutantturkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26266374/
<TJ-> mutantturkey: that all looks OK
<mutantturkey> except look at the one that isn't working
<mutantturkey>         Kernel modules: amdgpu
<mutantturkey> other ones have that, and "kernel modules in use:"
<mutantturkey> it's not "in use?"
<TJ-> mutantturkey: oh, device 03
<TJ-> mutantturkey: didn't spot that, thanks for pointing it out
<TJ-> mutantturkey: from what I read this is likely caused by the motherboard firmware having a bug
<mutantturkey> where di you read that?
<mutantturkey> motherboard firmware?
<TJ-> mutantturkey: try this firmware bug fix and report back: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> mutantturkey: bug report at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100964
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100964 in DRM/AMDgpu "RX-480 [drm:gfx_v8_0_ring_test_ring [amdgpu]] *ERROR* amdgpu: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0xC040)=0xCAFEDEAD)" [Major,New]
<mutantturkey> ok let me read up
<CarlFK> "Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil "  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | adder try this
<CarlFK> is there a linux version of hdiutil?
<ubottu> adder try this: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (artful), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> !iso | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mutantturkey> TJ-:  so i add that to my /etc/default/grub file?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: i don't see anything to go from iso to .. anything else
<Sven_vB> in a shell running on computer A, how can I get a list of hostnames avahi currently publishes for computer A?
<Sven_vB> the method on https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/265426/ seems rather brittle as first I'd have to detect my own IPs, then resolve them, which would include hostnames announced by other hosts for those IPs
<mutantturkey> TJ-: no go.
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: i think you can just try to rename it to .iso
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: umm.. the current name is ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: ok try to rename to .img ?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: that seems ... unlikely
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: https://askubuntu.com/questions/388037/how-to-create-an-img-file-from-iso-on-ubuntu
<velho> hello. is there anybody outthere?
<mutantturkey> sup
<velho> I need some help, but I don't know if this is the right place for my question.
<lotuspsychje> !support | velho
<ubottu> velho: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<velho> where can I check and change the sound drivers in ubuntu?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: huh,  ok, ill give that a shot
<lotuspsychje> velho: sudo lshw -C sound
<lotuspsychje> velho: at bottom driver= should show it
<velho> lotuspsychje can you please be more clear?
<velho> lotuspsychje I'm neww to linu
<velho> lotuspsychje: im new to linux
<lotuspsychje> velho: open a terminal and enter that command
<velho> lotuspsychje: I'm no programmer. Please be gentle. No command lines please. Is  there a GUI to check the sound?
<velho> lotuspsychje: that command shows strange things
<lotuspsychje> !sound | velho
<ubottu> velho: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> velho: the GUI way of checking drivers is: software&sources icon/last tab additional drivers
<velho> <lotuspsychje> software shows an app were I can install software. This should not be it...
<velho> lotuspsychje: thanks so much for all the help! How can I tag your name in HexChat without having to copy paste it all the time?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | velho
<ubottu> velho: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lotuspsychje> velho: i said software&sources not ubuntu software
<velho> lotuspsychje, awesome!!!
<lotuspsychje> velho: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<velho> lotuspsychje, ubuntustudio
<lotuspsychje> velho: wich version exactly
<velho> lotuspsychje, I need to make my external Edirol FA-66 soundboard to work on this. Unfortunately, I don't have a clue what and how to do it :(
<velho> lotuspsychje, last version. Fresh install and updated a few hours ago
<lotuspsychje> velho: 17.10?
<velho> lotuspsychje, how can I check which version I'm in?
<lotuspsychje> velho: lsb_release -a
<velho> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> velho: try to tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your edirol and see what errors you get
<lotuspsychje> !paste | velho
<ubottu> velho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> velho: check also the #ubuntustudio channel
<lotuspsychje> !info jackd2-firewire | velho you might need this also
<ubottu> velho you might need this also: jackd2-firewire (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (FFADO and FreeBoB backends). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.10+20150825git1ed50c92~dfsg-5ubuntu1 (artful), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<velho> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26266654/
<lotuspsychje> velho: ok the tail doesnt give us much
<velho> lotuspsychje, jackd2-firewire seems to be pre-installed here
<lotuspsychje> velho: ah cool, found an older page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<lotuspsychje> velho: looks usefull that page right?
<velho> lotuspsychje, yes it does! I'm very happy to notice that FA 66 is recognized! But... I don't know how to change the sound going out from motherboard speakers to the FA 66
<lotuspsychje> velho: i think that might be in sound options somewhere input/output?
<titikaka> hello, I have a dir /mnt/veracrypt1 which is 750, when I mount veracrypt container to this folder, it will change perms to 700. I have a keepass database inside which im not able to open. when i try to change perms while mounted, it wont take effect. ownership is me:me, any help? thanks
<velho> lotuspsychje, you just saved my life! It's a miracle! After decades of trying this, I FINALLY have this sound board working on linux!!! I just had huge goosebumps when I listened to sound comming out from my big speakers!!! I don't know hot to thank you! But... thank you som much!!! Finally I can use less windows and more Linux :D :D :D
<lotuspsychje> !yay | velho
<ubottu> velho: Glad you made it! :-)
<TJ-> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<velho> lotuspsychje, you deserve a decade of cookies!!
<lotuspsychje> velho: enjoy mate
<redlegion> anyone know why i keep having to kick my ath10k drivers in the ass to get networking working again after a laptop suspend?
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: wich ubuntu version is this
<redlegion> lotuspsychje: 17.10 I believe
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: i think 17.10 has now an option to enable/disable wifi in energy options, take a look?
<redlegion> 17.03
<redlegion> erg, 17.04
<redlegion> hmm
<redlegion> it's also budgie, and i've switched to awesome wm
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: ah not familiar with awesome myself, but it might be related to your atheros driver
<redlegion> i can almost guarantee that it is
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | redlegion
<ubottu> redlegion: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<redlegion> that's awesome stuff
<redlegion> thanks, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: try also tail -f /var/log/syslog when you suspend to see hats happening to your wifi exactly
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: your system up to date also?
<redlegion> should be
<redlegion> i have apt update / apt upgrade OCD
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: another thing to test is compare wifi:suspend on an LTS version of ubuntu (other kernel/driver version)
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | titikaka can this help
<ubottu> titikaka can this help: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<micheal65536> test
<lotuspsychje> !support | micheal65536
<ubottu> micheal65536: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<velho> lotuspsychje, I'm actually jumping with joy!
<lotuspsychje> velho: :p
<ph3n1x> hi
<stephen101> hi
<Spr1ng> Anybody know how to fix a jumpy mouse cursor on a ThinkPad X220 running Ubuntu 17.10?  Using the touchpad the cursor is imprecise and not smooth.
<carverh> turn down sensitivity?
<TJ-> Spr1ng: we had a similar situation with that model  a few weeks ago, turned out to be an ACPI issue. Possible fix here: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Spr1ng> Thanks I'll take a gander at it
<tlhonmey> I'm looking for a Docky replacement.  Anybody know what Ubuntu is using for a dock these days?
<stephen101> anyone know how to fix xchat so it delays sening  /msg NickServ identify
<stephen101> sending*
<brainwash> stephen101: this may apply to xchat also https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<Spr1ng> I did it in weechat, can't remember how tho..I looked in the conf files, can't see anything related to delay
<brainwash> "SASL is a method that allows identification to services (NickServ) during the connection process, before anything else happens - therefore eliminating the need to /msg nickserv identify."
<brainwash> in case you did not know
<stephen101> ya i know that, works with my irc on android but idk on this looking it up
<Spr1ng> oh ye it may have been a sasl delay
<stephen101> looks like to many hurtles  to get SASL to work on xchat
<stephen101> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673318
<pavlos> stephen101: There is /set irc_join_delay $SECONDS. Default is 2.
<stephen101> i set that to 15 no go
<[n0mad]> a join delay relates to joining channels
<stephen101> xchat sends  /msg NickServ identify to early
<George_OU> i'm sorry for stupid question, but how do i register my nick
<[n0mad]> why using xchat and not hexchat?
<stephen101> ya i am about to remove this and try again
<stephen101> not feeling the features
<Bashing-om> !register | George_OU
<ubottu> George_OU: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Richard_Cavell> What version of g++ (gcc) is in 17.10?
<skoup> thanks!
<Bashing-om> !info g++ artful | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.173ubuntu1)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.2.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 18 kB
<stephen101> ok thats fixed it
<stephen101> nice all set now
<AlexBuntu> I just done an server install of 17.04. WiFi was setup and working during install, I rebooted and added an xubuntu session and now network-manager is screwed it won't acknowledge my WiFi as ready.   Halp ples
<AlexBuntu> I read its a common issue about ownership of network-manager or something
<AlexBuntu> This channel is dead
<stephen101> i have same type of issues myself
<AlexBuntu> You find a fix @stephen101
<stephen101> look in kern.log and see what the errrors say
<AlexBuntu> Nm-applet doesn't have correct permissions am pretty sure of it
<stephen101> should be under /var/log/
<stephen101> check syslog and kern
<ThePotato132> hello?
<ThePotato132> exit
<stephen101> bus-manager: could not acquire the NetworkManager service as it is already taken
<stephen101> Dec 27 14:49:11 stephen-X541NA NetworkManager[3519]: <error> [1514404151.6515] failed to start the dbus service.
<stephen101> i get this in mine
<AlexBuntu> I fixed it
<AlexBuntu> But if it's perm I dunno
<AlexBuntu> I had 2 wpa_supplicants running or something
<AlexBuntu> I killall'd wpa_supplicant and restarted network and it's back
<stephen101> ya i just been using the cat5 and not bothering it lol
<stephen101> i was reading its a bug in regards to mac address
<AlexBuntu> Apparently it's an ownership issue I have
<AlexBuntu> Like I done a server install
<AlexBuntu> But then added a DE afterwards
<stephen101> well for me the wifi will start and one i start using the web it will crash
<stephen101> and reboot only thing that fixes it
<AlexBuntu> Nm is getting ripped out for wicd right now
<AlexBuntu> I hate nm anyway
<AlexBuntu> This is always a risky process though lol uninstalling nm and installing wicd borks often lol
<stephen101> ya removing any built in usually does that lol
<stephen101> i learned the other day about using autoremove funtion
<AlexBuntu> Generally I've learnt that adding a DE to a server install is a bad idea lol
<AlexBuntu> But the alternative CD for low mem or non graphical install I can't seem to find for 17.04
<stephen101> it removed tons of stuff my system was dependant on lol had live and save my files and reinstall
<stephen101> have you tried different versions of ubuntu?
<AlexBuntu> I'm triple booting on a ASUS transformer so I can always get it back up but it's still a pain.
<AlexBuntu> When I live boot the normal 17.04 iso including Xubuntu and Lubuntu it just hangs
<stephen101> i tried 17.10 my wifi works without issue. but i dont like the secuirty protections on it so i went back to 16.04
<AlexBuntu> Not sure why
<stephen101> ya i am using a asus laptop
<AlexBuntu> I only use my buntu install for LibreOffice and Kodi tbh.  I have Debian 9 and Windows 10.2 installed also.  I use debian as my stable setup tbh
<stephen101> seems asus and linux in general have bugs
<AlexBuntu> Not as bad as Lenovo lol
<stephen101> i have 16.04 installed on my other lenovo laptop t400 works like a charm
<electricmilk> Lenovo used to have a good reputation with Linux
<electricmilk> Back when there were serious drivers issues with wifi..Lenovo seemed to always work out of the box. This was a long time back though
<AlexBuntu> Apparently there is an issue with the EFI or something gimme a sec I'll link
<AlexBuntu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/ubuntu-corrupting-lenovo-laptop-bios
<electricmilk> Yea  this was like pre 2005 when it was still owned by IBM
<stephen101> i get a mce memory error on this. and i hardcore benchmarked the memory thereafter, no faults
<AlexBuntu> I have a Thinkpad T40 around here somewhere
<AlexBuntu> It's still running fine. The old Thinkpad are the best things ever made
<Flotho66> good evenig everyone, does anybody already succeed in installing the 14 release on eMMC drives ?
<celxl> jkl;lkj
<Daekdroom> What is an application I can use for mass converting audio in Ubuntu? I've installed "soundconverter" from the repos, but it seems very limited, and sound-konverter from KDE was deprecated...
<electricmilk> Daekdroom,  ffmpeg
<electricmilk> Daekdroom,  It is a command line tool but very easy to use and handles mass conversion very well
<Daekdroom> Hm... yeah, I know, but I'm not great at creating scripts..
<electricmilk> Daekdroom,  it is not too bad though.  Are all the files in the same directory?
<Daekdroom> electricmilk, well, there are too many files actually. A GUI would help me sort out what I'd convert and what I would not.
<electricmilk> Daekdroom,  You could even convert recursively (All files in all folders)
<kk4ewt> Daekdroom, this is how one becomes good at making scripts
<electricmilk> Daekdroom, For example to convert all flac files to mp3 use: find -name "*.flac" -exec ffmpeg -i {} -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k {}.mp3 \;
<electricmilk> Really not that complicated
<AlexBuntu> How do you resolve the issues of installing a desktop session on top of the server installation.  For example my Firefox profiles can not be loaded, I need to kill wpa_supplicant a restart networking in each boot.  Can I not fix these permissions issues?
<ghostnik11> hey how can someone load a module that isn't there when we search with modprobe
<ghostnik11> this is what i get from terminal: modprobe: FATAL: Module cm3218x not found in directory /lib/modules/4.13.1-041301-generic
<hany> hi
<electricmilk> hany,  hi
<hany> im newhere
<electricmilk> hany,  welcome
<electricmilk> lol
<jhutchins> ghostnik11: find & install the driver.  You may have to build it so that it matches your kernel.
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, would it be in synaptic? its for a baytrail 2 in 1 tablet pc
<jhutchins> ghostnik11: It could be, I don't know. For rarer, newer hardware you sometimes have to find the "upstream" project.
<jhutchins> ghostnik11: What device is the driver for?
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, its an asus t100ta
<jhutchins> ghostnik11: Yes, but what component, and how did you find the name of the driver?
<ghostnik11> i followed the steps in this tutorial: http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, in that tutorial, i downloaded the script and have it where its suppose to be but when it told me to make sure the module is loaded, it gave me that error i posted above that says its not loading
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, i can do a pastebin of the script for my autobrightness
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, https://pastebin.com/LpUrKLJh
<andrius> how's life
<aris> hi
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, this is the rclocal file that i edited to try to get autobrightness to work
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, https://pastebin.com/Egnea5Cf
<patrick__> hi
<IhrFussel> If I change groups of a user, do I need to restart ALL scripts to apply the new groups?
<ghostnik11> jhutchins, okay quick question i get this problem when i try to run this script: ./auto-brightness.sh
<ghostnik11> ./auto-brightness.sh: line 13: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permission denied
<ghostnik11> cat: '/sys/bus/i2c/devices/i2c-CPLM3218:00//in_illuminance_input': No such file or directory
<rypervenche> IhrFussel: If you started the scripts after you logged into your user, you need to log out and then back in for the groups to be updated.
<IhrFussel> rypervenche, but will the group change affect the already running scripts? I started them as background so logging out will not end them
<rypervenche> IhrFussel: But they were started as your user when it has those groups. I believe they will need to be restarted.
<rypervenche> I could be wrong though.
<tsarompy> !!!!!!!!!
<tsarompy> https://www.freewear.org/images/articles/detail/FW0112_Foto.png
<gordonjcp> I had a couple of KDE t-shirts years ago
<ghostnik11> where can a person go to find the modules that they have running in ubuntu and also is there a command that will tell me all the modules running?
<redlegion> lsmod?
<tsarompy> gordonjcp: i want one so bad
<macman> does anyone know where to find icon themes in the style of os x mavericks for 16.04?
<electricmilk> macman, I believe there is a Mac GTK theme
<electricmilk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-5-steps
<macman> I have those. I need old style icons...
<electricmilk> macman, perhaps installing the OSX-Nostalgie is what you are looking for
<gordonjcp> ghostnik11: modules like kernel modules, or what?
<redlegion> ^ hence my questionmark
<gordonjcp> redlegion: indeed
<ghostnik11> gordonjcp, i am looking for this module that should give me the ability to control the birghtness of this tablet and ran the script but the module isn't there
<ghostnik11> gordonjcp, https://pastebin.com/QMzCkjej
<macman> thanks for help!
<transhuman> anyone know of any linux editors that have vertical cut and paste?
<paul_> hello all
<ghostnik11> gordonjcp, i think the reason why it isn't working is b/c i am using kernel 4.13 is the reason why
<macman> how does one add launchers to docky from the unity search tool?
<ghostnik11> okay quick question does a person have to right a kernel module from scratch or can i just do a copy and paste?
<ghostnik11> other question is, can i just put a module in /proc/modules and it will work?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, pretty sure it's not that simple
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah i am reading the page with the way to add them, and it starts with: you know C!!!
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, well yes, kernel modules are written in C
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, but if someone else has built it, can't i just copy and past it. someone that has done it with a machine just like mine
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah, its looking like this will be a project after i am done with school, if i have to first learn c++ programing language
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, C, not C++
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, oh, thanks for clarification. i thought the article meant c++ and not C
<lordcirth> If someone is distributing a module that will do it, you can try installing it if they provided instructions
<lordcirth> Assuming you trust them enough to run their code in your kernel.
<ghostnik11> there is a dedicated group of people with asus t100ta that have a google + group and i feel like at least a few of them must have compiled a module or two or edited a kernel to give our machines a fix for these problems lordcirth
<oerheks> ghostnik11, without proper 64 bit uefi, not all hardware will work. i gave up
<ghostnik11> oerheks, did you ever get autobrightness working or the ability to turn down brightness = saving battery power
<ghostnik11> oerheks, and if u gave up, do you mind telling me what machine is similar to an asus t100ta that i would be able to use and run ubuntu and android-x86 from it with no problem?
<oerheks> there would be a brightness fix, with the button somewhere, but screenrotation and such not
<oerheks> about other machines, look for certified hardware?
<implite> what improvements did we get from uefi anyways compared to other partitions?
<implite> only thing i noticed was extra headache but maybe thats just me
<ghostnik11> oerheks, how did you get brightness to work? b/c i have been trying to get brightness to work and nothing is working
<ghostnik11> oerheks, did you follow any website?
<oerheks> tons of them, and i stopped.
#ubuntu 2017-12-28
<ghostnik11> oerheks, i love this little tablet pc with ubuntu on it and i just installed android x86 with nougat and the only problem their is sound doesn't work. i feel like i only need a few things to work to have it as the perfect machine
<ghostnik11> oerheks, in terms of ubuntu side, i just need to get brightness adjustment working so that i can save the battery from losing energy so fast b/c brightness is turned to the max
<DroidLinux93> hi can i get some help please
<DroidLinux93> I'm trying to run Steam on 16.04.3 LTS fresh install and i have having issues getting it to run.
<DroidLinux93> i even tried to run steam in the terminal and i get these messages https://paste.ubuntu.com/26268059/
<ghostnik11> oerheks, i found a ctl script from debian site for asus t100ta, can i just run it. just want your opinion
<ghostnik11> so i have this script: https://pastebin.com/Vj5PkieU and i want to know if i just make it executable and run it like a sh file, can it work for me
<DroidLinux93> Nevermind about the errors..
<DroidLinux93> found a tutorial online that made it launch with the updater
<ghostnik11> the only thing though, it is xandr, the script uses xandr which i believe isn't the same as sh
<videocall> what are the minimum system requirements to sustain a  videocall using GNU Ring? I am talking about RAM, CPU, graphics card memory and the like
<DroidLinux93> I went full linux today.. Best decision ever..
<DroidLinux93> Just takes a little more work to get some things working it seems.. Windows broke on me for the last time >:)
<implite> welcome to linux :) DroidLinux93
<xalen>  DroidLinux93 good to know, enjoy it!
<implite> Wine works great anyways from what i can tell for any of the windows things i need to do
<rypervenche> DroidLinux93: Welcome :)
<implite> and if i cant use wine then i use a vm on top of my linux with windows 7 installed ;)
<timeless> i'm trying to write a systemd.service file to get a shell script to run once a service starts... does anyone have a pointer? I've tried using unit.wants/unit.after + install.wantedby -- but even though the service appears in a .wants/ directory for its dependency, it isn't being started...
<timeless> (if i manually start the service, it runs...)
<implite> I tried to make a listener script in python that could look for a service running but i forgot where i left off on it
<implite> i made one that works for key presses however
<Ziberius> ups
<Ziberius> i mean hello
<gambl0re> hello?
<ishmial> hi
<gambl0re> i want to install ubuntu on a usb
<rahulprodev> hi, I want to use linux or ubuntu in windows by virtual machine, Anyone suggest me about this, I'll go with ubuntu or any other linux distro?
<gambl0re> is this a safe way to run ubuntu or is it recommene to install it directly onto my machine or does it work the same?
<implite> gambl0re take a look at multiwriter
<gambl0re> whats that
<ishmial> gambl0re: I would put Ubuntu on a USB and play around with it, before I installed it.
<implite> so you can write an iso to the usb
<gambl0re> i dont want to just play around with it, i want to actually do work on it
<implite> ah
<ishmial> You'll need to install it from a USB, the same way.
<gambl0re> i think you dont understand what im trying to say
<oerheks> put an iso on usb, boot from it, insert usb2, install on it
<ishmial> Just instead of selecting the "Try it out" option, you'll pick "Install Ubuntu" from the boot menu
<implite> yes what oerheks said
<gambl0re> so i can install ubuntu on my usb and run it as if its a regular os?
<gambl0re> i already have the ubuntu 14 iso image
<implite> you can use a use as a hhd yes
<implite> usb*
<oerheks> it would be slow, but works
<gambl0re> why slow?
<gambl0re> and slow in what way
<ishmial> It's limited by the transfer speed of the USB
<gambl0re> because im running ubuntu inside a vm on my windows machine and its also so slow. so if its going to be the same then theres no point of me doing this
<gambl0re> im not talking about transfer speeds, inside my vm it just runs laggy
<gambl0re> just to do basic tasks
<implite> there are some 128mbs+ thumb drives but expensive i think
<gambl0re> i have 32gb
<gambl0re> should be enough for me
<ishmial> There you go
<implite> mbps*
<gambl0re> but will it be slow?
<gambl0re> in terms of doing day to day tasks
<gambl0re> browsing, documents etc..
<implite> use a program to test your transfer rate on your usb thumbdrive
<implite> from a copy test
<ishmial> Probably. The OS will only use the space on the USB drive, for swap space, and the transfer rate on your USB ports will also determine speed
<implite> if you get above 30mbps then thats good
<gambl0re> implite, you're not listening. i dont care about transfer speeds
<gambl0re> i just care if it can handle day to day tasks
<implite> many reads and writes will ware down the drive
<gambl0re> ware?
<implite> thumb drives only have so many writes i think
<implite> and rewrites
<kenrin> It works but so slow it isn't worth doing
<ishmial> lol
<Dagronmaster> I have a hard time believing that running from a USB drive on the same machine would be any faster than in the VM
<gambl0re> why do people install ubuntu on usb's then?
<kenrin> People install the livecd onto usb fairly often,  not install ubuntu directly onto usb
<Dagronmaster> gambl0re:  allows you to turn any machine that can boot from USB into a linux box
<gambl0re> whats the difference between a live cd and installing ubuntu directly?
<kenrin> VM is still faster assuming you got the VM tools installed
<gambl0re> kenrin, it's slow as shit inside my vm
<kenrin> live cd will be in the same state,  anything you install will get erased on shutdown
<gambl0re> and i gave it all the specs
<kenrin> In what program,  hyper-v ?
<gambl0re> virtualbox
<timeless> implite: fwiw, you wanted `wear` not `ware`
<implite> i know im a tard...
<implite> haha
<kenrin> Virtualbox is pretty slow regardless.  But you got to make sure you install guest additions and enable 3d if you doing anything graphical
<timeless> gambl0re: people tend to use usb sticks because they're trying to rescue a system (which may not have a dvd reader / they may not want to carry a big fragile disk)
<gambl0re> implite, implight isnt too bright
<gambl0re> that rhymes too
<timeless> or because for some stupid reason they think they can trust someone else's computer more if they boot from a stick
<timeless> ... that there's no way for the hardware itself to be evil
<wedgie> *shrug* it does take out one layer of potential evil
<gambl0re> so should i just avoid installing ubuntu onto a usb?
<timeless> true, but if you're going to be paranoid, bring your own computer
<gambl0re> cause im in the process of getting my usb formatted
<timeless> gambl0re: the question is: what problem are you trying to solve?
<ishmial> ^
<Dagronmaster> gambl0re:  if you've got the time to try it, it won't hurt you
<timeless> if you want to test a system out, then /normally/ virtualbox is good enough for testing
<gambl0re> timeless, ubuntu runs slow as fuck inside my vm and it's hard for me to do my work. so thats why i want to instsall on a usb to see if this resolves the issue
<timeless> if for some reason virtualbox doesn't give you enough of the hardware to test, and you want to test, then maybe ubuntu on a stick will let you test more hardware
<timeless> gambl0re: have you properly configured virtualbox?
<wedgie> gambl0re: can you be more specific as to what "slow" means? Does it take a long time to boot, programs take a long time to launch, what?
<gambl0re> timeless, i've probably read every single guide, blog, youtube video, asked in this channel, #vbox and nothing has worked
<timeless> (installed vbox extension, guest additions, selected the right hardware modes for things, configured 2d/3d accel)
<kenrin> Oh yeah virtualbox has that extension pack you got to install too don't they
<timeless> you want the extension pack
<timeless> yes.
<gambl0re> wedgie, booting is fine but just using ubuntu is slow
<gambl0re> wedgie, opening programs, browsing, typing etc...
<timeless> gambl0re: how many cpus does your computer have? and how many did you give to vbox?
<gambl0re> wedgie, i can still do shit but it's just not responsive
<timeless> did you enable 3d accel/2d accel? did you give it enough memory to handle that?
<implite> how much ram did you give the vbox?
<gambl0re> timeless, this is ONE of the guides i tried following
<gambl0re> http://blog.jdpfu.com/2012/09/14/solution-for-slow-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<kenrin> You used a guide from five years ago ?
<timeless> ^
<gambl0re> people in 2017 were still recommending that guide
<gambl0re> i've read it in message boards
<gambl0re> can you take a look at that guide and tell me anything you disagree with?
<timeless> Base memory – 768 to 3.5 GB depending on your desires. Always leave at least 1GB for the hostOS
<timeless> ^ ??
<kenrin> Well just a quick glance it looks like a headless guide considering they tell you to disable GPU
<timeless> how much memory does your computer have and how much did you give the vm?
<gambl0re> timeless, i have 8gb ram. i gave my vm 4
<timeless> what's your host os?
<gambl0re> win7
 * timeless frowns
<timeless> what's your goal?
<gambl0re> nevermind
<timeless> are you considering replacing win7 w/ ubuntu?
<timeless> if so, then, yes, set up a stick, try it out
<gambl0re> what do you mean whats my goal?
<gambl0re> my goal is to run ubuntu smoothly.
<timeless> so... simplest solution to that is buy a computer from 2016 that has ubuntu
<gambl0re> ok. thanks for your help
<timeless> (heck, from 2015 or 2014)
<timeless> there are clearly other constraints to your goal
<implite> Bah lol... now thats funny
<implite> zzz
<timeless> do you want to be able to run win7 after using ubuntu for a bit or not?
<timeless> if you're going to replace win7 w/ ubuntu, then using a stick to test before doing a complete conversion makes sense
<timeless> if you're planning to dual boot, then a stick makes sense
<gambl0re> all i need to know if you can help me get ubuntu to work smoothly inside a vm or if its better to boot from a usb
<timeless> it's better to get a new old computer...
<Dagronmaster> Those may not be the only two possibilities
<wedgie> gambl0re: what everyone is trying to tell you is that answer depends entirely on your goal
<gambl0re> wedgie, goal for what?
<gambl0re> i dont understand these vague questions
<timeless> gambl0re: 10 weeks from now, how do you envision using this computer?
<timeless> will you be using ubuntu on it 24-7?
<gambl0re> no
<timeless> will you be using win7 on it 24-7?
<gambl0re> i will use win7 primarily
<gambl0re> i will use ubuntu for just my web development work
<gambl0re> strictly just for that
<timeless> ok... that's a good start
<kenrin> Do  you need a GUI for that ?
<gambl0re> yea it would be nice if there was gui
<timeless> what tools in ubuntu do you plan to need?
<Dagronmaster> gambl0re:  what are the specifications (RAM/CPU/Disk) of the host computer.   How much RAM/CPU/Disk are you provisioning for the VM?   When you say "it's running slowly", what do you mean, exactly?  Do you have any numbers?  Have you installed guest additions on the VM?
<gambl0re> i just need to a browser (chrome), a text editor (sublime text), terminal
<gambl0re> thats it
<timeless> does chrome need to be in the vm?
<timeless> or could it run in win7 talking to the vm?
<gambl0re> timeless, yes it does
<timeless> why?
<timeless> heck. none of the things you mentioned really need a gui or even ubuntu
<gambl0re> well why not
<timeless> overhead. boiling oceans
 * timeless isn't sure how to explain this
<implite> agreed
<implite> :P
<kenrin> I just ssh into a VM to code
<timeless> it all depends on your goals
 * timeless is w/ kenrin 
<gambl0re> its easier to do web dev related stuff in a linux enviroment
<timeless> really?
 * timeless looks at mbp
<gambl0re> i dont want to get into the details
 * timeless looks @home w10 computer w/ putty (and the new ms openssh)
<kenrin> Really depends on the language,  anything .NET sucks in linux
<timeless> gambl0re: so, none of what you've mentioned provides a particularly good argument for a linux gui
<timeless> sublime and chrome will run perfectly well in w7
<gambl0re> Dagronmaster, i3, 8gb ram, 320gb hd
<timeless> if all you need is ssh w/ ubuntu in a vm
<timeless> then setting it up to be a nice headless thing should work fine in 2gb of ram
<timeless> (16.04 LTS claims it'll survive in 1/2 GB, and i believe that's true)
<wedgie> headless? I'll bet it would do fine with a lot less
<timeless> the SSH and SFTP and Apache / nginx / php performance should be perfectly fine w/ that set up
<timeless> wedgie: sure
<Dagronmaster> gambl0re:  Okay, how much RAM/CPU and disk are you allocating to the VM?
<implite> he said 4mb
<implite> oops
<Dagronmaster> ah
<timeless> fwiw, `i3` is a pretty meaningless answer to `cpu`
<implite> gb
<Dagronmaster> Well, I was mostly interested in RAM
<gambl0re> 2gm ram, 2cpu's
<gambl0re> im actually giving it 4gb ram
<gambl0re> not 2
<timeless> intel's cpu lines have been around too long for a short name to mean much
 * Dagronmaster wonders if the windows boxs is thrashing when the VM runs
<Ishmial> It is
<timeless> a modern X cpu might be much better than an ancient Y cpu even if the line for Y is ostensibly better than the line for X
<timeless> anyway.. anyone want to help me write a systemd .service file ? :)
<gambl0re> ?
<luxio> I'm trying to run Minecraft, how do I fix this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26268503/
<timeless> gambl0re: your problem isn't a problem if you make sure your vm is configured as server instead of desktop and is properly headless
<gambl0re> so what are you suggesting i do?
<gambl0re> is there anything i can do they way it currently is or are you still advising me to buy a new computer?
<kenrin> service files are simple ya don't need help
<timeless> gambl0re: i can't tell from the "solution" thing -- what kind of "ubuntu" did you install?
<gambl0re> ubuntu 14
<timeless> i'd try a new vm and make sure the installer i used was "server" instead of "desktop"
<timeless> and make sure not to set up a gui / display manager...
<timeless> kenrin: yeah, well
<DroidLinux93> aaah..
<DroidLinux93> My audio is nothing but static :/
<wedgie> luxio: how old is your JRE? what's the output of ''java -version'' ?
<luxio> wedgie: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26268521/
<implite> Oracle Java for my mindcraft and not open jdk
<implite> minecraft*
<luxio> How do I install oracle java then
<TDO|Aquina> Do you guys know how much within X/Ubuntu (package-wise) 10/12/14/16 depends on AMD's 3DNow! technology?
<TDO|Aquina> Reaseon is, that AMD discontinues its 3DNow technology and the usual tools like apt-cache, various searches and the Ubuntu package web search indicate a very low usage of this CPU extension.
<TDO|Aquina> I tried https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=3dnow&mode=filename&suite=trusty&arch=any which is not conclusive though.
<TDO|Aquina> #ubuntu-motu sent me here, btw.
<TDO|Aquina> I read somewhere modern AMD cpus will try SSE-pipe when 3DNow is not available. Can someone confirm that?
<implite> I dont remember much software that required 3dnow
<timeless> wasn't it dead in 2010? https://www.bit-tech.net/news/tech/cpus/amd-retires-3dnow/1/
<incog88> quick question id like to install an older libboost library then the current one installed on ubuntu server xenial specifically 1.54 how do i got about this
<incog88> ive tried compiling etc im just not doing it right
<incog88> is it possible to have two versions?
<timeless> kinda depends what you're trying to do
<timeless> you can certainly manually extract the files from an older version and do various stuff w/ it
<timeless> in general, it's probably not a great idea
<incog88> run a crypto wallet on it that i need for a node server
<incog88> its using the old libs
<incog88> older*
<timeless> and it doesn't like a current version of the libs?
<incog88> not at all
<timeless> (when i dealt w/ old versions of things, i generally used sandboxes of various sorts)
<incog88> how do you sandbox? kind of defeats my purposes a litle
<s1bravo> 6668
<implite> ya i always code in a vm or sandbox
<timeless> it depends, sometimes i used scratchbox(1/2), sometimes i used zones, sometimes i use lxc/lxd, sometimes actual vms
<incog88> this is a vps i just didnt want to use 14.04
<timeless> or bare chroots
<timeless> but, in general i'd be pretty surprised if the thing couldn't work w/ a newer boost
<incog88> yeah i kept getting an error requesting specific boost version
<incog88> libboost_system.so.1.54.0 whereas 1.58 was installed
<incog88> i tried a cp but that created issues with the code seems like the newer boost brakes this app
<timeless> *breaks
<incog88> haha yeah sorry long night
<incog88> frustrating as i know this wouldnt be an issue with other wallets but whoever programmed did this did it with their feet
<incog88> programmed it*
<timeless> so, it looks like 54 would be in trusty (14.04)
<incog88> looks like im going to 14.04 LTS
<timeless> i'd probably try a chroot of some sort w/ trusty
<incog88> yeah
<timeless> ubuntu's lxc system is probably the easiest approach
<TDO|Aquina> AMD Fusion/HSA processors starting 2011/2012 were the first to exclude 3DNow!
<timeless> https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/setup-linux-container-with-lxc-on-ubuntu-16-04-14-04.html <- something like that
<timeless> (ymmv)
<timeless> my view is: the host os should be new+secure
<incog88> you know what i'll try re-installing 14.04 see how that pans out and hope for the best and then if i have to use containers i will, i dont have much experience with ubuntu lxc
<timeless> if some bad software needs some old stuff, create a sandbox for the old software inside the good software
<incog88> yeah i agree right now i need a poc on this and if my setup works ill migrate to a new vm little by little
<timeless> technically, trusty has until april '19, so you have time if you go that way
<timeless> good luck
 * timeless returns to service hell for a few minutes
<incog88> hahaha thanks man
 * timeless sighs
<timeless> turns out that spelling counts
 * timeless had a 2 letter transposition in the service file
<implite> I forgot how to spell years ago lol... Did you find a solution to your service thing timeless?
<timeless> implite: that was the solution
<timeless> I had WantedBy=tyop.service
<implite> ah nice i have not tried to work with any of that stuff yet ;)
<implite> im interested however
<timeless> hrm, no
<timeless> well, at the very least, that was a bug which wasn't helping
<implite> I hear shell scripts can be fun to mess with
<timeless> the shell script i have is about as simple as can be
<timeless> (cat /path/to/FOO > ~bar/FOO)
<timeless> it's just a matter of properly convincing this thing to run the script for me :-(
<DroidLinux93> My computer uses realtek 887 audio and i keep having static issues on the Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS desktop.. any ideas?
<shalok> Where does cups-pdf actually put the created PDF files?
<gambl0re> how do i know which partition is my usb stick that im using to boot ubuntu? https://i.imgur.com/wh8wJp4.jpg
<timeless> ok, it seems that the key was indeed not having a typo :-)
<Dagronmaster> gambl0re:  Given that the other devices have NTFS filesystems on them, it's pretty likely that the highlighted partition is the boot partition for ubuntu
<gambl0re> it's not...it's my micro usb
<gambl0re> the micro usb is 64giga
<gambl0re> the usb stick i used to install ubuntu on is only 32
<gambl0re> anyone?
<gambl0re> one at a time...please
<forkup> it doesn't appear the device you're looking for was recognized
<gambl0re> forkup, ?
<gambl0re> but i'm using the usb stick to boot ubuntu
<akkili> I need a shell script, my End goal for script is to filter all the API’s responding above 3 seconds.  Currently I am using this script, but it is not a streamlined and create multiple file.  #!/bin/bash  cat /data/httpd/apiv2.vt.com-access_log | awk '{ print $15 }' | cut -d \? -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | tr -d '**' | tr -d '/' > /tmp/apiv2.vt.com-access_log-dec.txt  cat /tmp/apiv2.vt.com-access_log-dec.txt | awk '$2 >= "3000000"
<forkup> ah...well sda is a hard drive so that only leaves mmcblk0 using the process of elination as Dagronmaster did above
<forkup> elimination
<Dagronmaster> gambl0re:   Open a console window and type 'df -h'
<akkili> can anyone help me with above script
<gambl0re> in windows?
<Dagronmaster> in ubuntu
<akkili> in ubuntu
<gambl0re> ok
<akkili> i need that script
<gambl0re> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<gambl0re> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<gambl0re> udev            2.0G  4.0K  2.0G   1% /dev
<gambl0re> tmpfs           396M  968K  395M   1% /run
<gambl0re> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<gambl0re> none            2.0G   76K  2.0G   1% /run/shm
<gambl0re> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e9b9bd300808886f10fb5a5dd5a46b6b
<gambl0re> i dont understand what it's so hard to install ubuntu on a usb
<Ishmial> Is there a way to run the UserBenchmark.com benchmarks
<gambl0re> it should be bing bang boom
<Ishmial> I think that's because no one seems to understand why you would want to
<Ishmial> Like...the installation you are running currently, is a live Ubuntu environment
<gambl0re> google tell me that im not the only that wants to install ubuntu on a usb...
<gambl0re> so it's not like what i'm doing is out of the norm
<Ishmial> That's the thing, though. You have it "installed" on the USB disk you're booted to.
<Ishmial> The ISO is on it, it boots into a live environment.
<Ishmial> Trying to boot to USB, so you can "install" a live Ubuntu environment to another, separate USB drive is redundant.
<gambl0re> ok so wtf do i do. how do i get a full ubuntu installation on my usb?
<kenrin> You got to load an iso in a VM,  passthrough the usb then install
<kenrin> You can do it outside a VM but you'll be fixing grub|efi afterwards
<gambl0re> ive got my ubuntu vm loaded right now
<forkup> use unetbootin\
<kenrin> unetbootin won't do it
<forkup> i have one?
<kenrin> He wants the install on a usb,  not liveusb
<gambl0re> can someone send me a pm and give step by step instructions.
<gambl0re> i dont know what the f you guys want me to do
<gambl0re> please. i know it cant be this difficult. i have the iso image. i have the usb. i have the vm ready to go
<gambl0re> just tell me what i have to do
<Dagronmaster> I'd boot a VM using a live CD, attach the USB to the running VM, then install to the USB drive.
<Dagronmaster> That's as step-by-step as I can get without trying to do it myself
<ghostnik11> okay i have a driver, where is it suppose to be placed in ubuntu 16.04
<gambl0re> ok Dragonmaster, i'll see if you are correct
<kenrin> gambl0re: https://www.computersnyou.com/85/install-linux-on-usb-drive-using-virtualbox/
<eraserpencil> I am confused. Why cant I set my time and date according to Singapore city
<Dagronmaster> eraserpencil:  sorry for my ignorance, but does Singapore have more than one time zone?
<Dagronmaster> eraserpencil: I ask because there's a TZ file for Singapore, but not Singapore City
<eraserpencil> it's the same
<Dagronmaster> Do you have the tzdata package installed?
<eraserpencil> yea
<eraserpencil> I remember having configured to Singapore's timezone before. I'm on a fresh install but Singapore is not showing up in SystemSetting > Time and Date
<eraserpencil> fresh install of 16..04
<Dagronmaster> can you select it when you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'?    You'll have to select Asia first and then Singapore
<eraserpencil> yes
<eraserpencil> thank yyou. it was odd
<WifiNetworksDevi> Hi
<van7hu> hi
<WifiNetworksDevi> I'd really appreciate some assistance
<Bashing-om> !ask | WifiNetworksDevi
<ubottu> WifiNetworksDevi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WifiNetworksDevi> hehehe
<WifiNetworksDevi> Ok.. My bad. I'd like to tether my phone to use my computer's internet via USB
<Ishmial> You want to set your phone up to use the internet connection that your PC uses?
<Ishmial> Through USB?
<Ishmial> Or are you trying to connect your phone to your PC, and use the cellular data connection to connect your PC to the internet?
<gambl0re> my usb isnt being detected in ubuntu
<WifiNetworksDevi> Android phone to use the internet that PC uses, via USB cable
<Ishmial> WifiNetworksDevi: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997350
<Ishmial> It may be device dependent how you get to the settings on the phone, but that's a good place to start
<Ishmial> You're trying to reverse tether an android device to a PC running Ubuntu, if you want to Google some.
<WifiNetworksDevi> Tried that already. Confusing for me
<Ishmial> What device do you have/
<Ishmial> Mobile device
<WifiNetworksDevi> Neon Kicka
<luxio> Anyone here who could identify the file manager being used in this photo? https://i.imgur.com/mqaa3cp.jpg
<luxio> And/or WM + Theme?
<luxio> I'd say it was designed specifically for the show, but there's also legitimate programs there like htop and vim. Also DD-WRT source on the right.
<Ishmial> WifiNetworksDevi: Do you know what version of Android it's on?
<WifiNetworksDevi> About phone => Android version 5.1
<Ishmial> hmmm
<leftyfb> WifiNetworksDevi: why not use your ubuntu pc to setup an ad-hoc wifi for the android phone to connect to?
<WifiNetworksDevi> Wifi gives me crazy headaches
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> no
<WifiNetworksDevi> So does wife lol
<ritab> just installed xice on old laptop. love it.
<WifiNetworksDevi> How do I find network interface in android phone?
<CarlFK> imac from 2006, Processor Name:	Intel Core Duo - 32bit.. anyone know what installer I can put on a usb stick so the mac will see it as bootable?
<luxio> WifiNetworksDevi: have you tried ifconfig
<CarlFK> ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso  doesn't show up as bottable device.
<WifiNetworksDevi> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28857402/reverse-tethering-of-several-android-devices-via-usb
<WifiNetworksDevi> Im on stage 8
<WifiNetworksDevi> Device not found
<WifiNetworksDevi> adb shell busybox ifconfig
<hipitihop> I have an Edimax Bluetooth/Wifi dongle but can't get the bluetooth going. lsusb shows "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 7392:a611 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd" and various bits in "dmesg | grep -i blue" any best practice to get this going ?
<omer> hello
<Guest33096> test
<lotuspsychje> Guest33096: best not join irc as root
<h31nr1chhyd3> Test
<leptone> is there an easy way to check for a process running on a specific port `ps -p 3000`
<leptone> to see what (if anything) is running on port 3000
<explosive> leptone: lsof -i :3000
<carverh>  ^
<lotuspsychje> h31nr1chhyd3: best not join irc as root
<lotuspsychje> leptone: nmap can also help with services/ports
<h31nr1chhyd3> Tst
<adder> passed
<welcomeparty> Hi Guys, how can i check whether a particular package is available to perform update?
<ducasse> welcomeparty: 'apt policy packagename' will tell you which version is installed and if a later one is available
<h31nr1chhyd3> apt list --upgradable | grep <packagename>
<h31nr1chhyd3> quit
<andrew_spark> Hi)
<lotuspsychje> andrew_spark: welcome, what can we do for you?
<jack> 123
<lotuspsychje> jack: can we help you?
<xbox> hello
<welcomeparty> I got freaking weird error on my ubuntu 16.04 wich happened to be freezing at I/O coming from any I/O devices(mouse,keyboard), i did upgrade my kernel in hoping to fix the issue, but it still happens anyway. Any opinion on this?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: is your system up to date?
<welcomeparty> the temporary fix was to change to another tty, by pressing ctrl+alt f[1..n]
<welcomeparty> and get back to my previous graphical tty
<welcomeparty> then the screen not freezing anymore
<welcomeparty> damn weird
<welcomeparty> absolutely
<welcomeparty> i update it daily by my own cron
<welcomeparty> nothing to worry about whether my system is up to date
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: this kernel?
<welcomeparty> nah
<welcomeparty> ahh yes
<welcomeparty> that was my original kernel
<welcomeparty> i got 3 installed
<welcomeparty> 4.4, 4.6, 4.11
<welcomeparty> now i am running on 4.11
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: can you go try on 4.4 please?
<welcomeparty> all packages are updated
<welcomeparty> i did man
<welcomeparty> the issue was the same
<welcomeparty> that was my first diagnosal
<welcomeparty> not really helping
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: anything usefull in your dmesg?
<welcomeparty> i was thinking that some libs are gone
<welcomeparty> do you have an idea what to grep?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<welcomeparty> it would be cool
<welcomeparty> yes
<welcomeparty> i add several unknown ppa
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: no, hastebin the whole dmesg plz
<welcomeparty> for my own experimental curiosity
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: we cant really support ppa's, as they can harm/scramble your system
<welcomeparty> i agreed
<welcomeparty> and i was told, but i kinda stuborn
<welcomeparty> anyway
<welcomeparty> i will give you my dmesg
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: i reccomend you try the issue youi experience on a clean ubuntu 16.04.3 (liveusb)
<welcomeparty> anyway
<welcomeparty> my dmesg has no logs yet
<welcomeparty> maybe my latest kernel not quite writing any logs yet
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: try syslog
<welcomeparty> you want all?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: yes plz
<lotuspsychje> hastebin.com
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/0u3f
<welcomeparty> thats my syslog
<welcomeparty> well, damn weird, it happens in every around 30 minutes then i need to change to another tty
<welcomeparty> i dont think i should update my kernel again
<welcomeparty> hmmmm......
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: are you on gnome shell?
<JoshuaD> I want to download the 32bit version of java for a project. Is there a place I can do that with a web interface?
<JoshuaD> (rather than having to install a 32bit virtualbox image0
<JoshuaD> nvm found it
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: alot of gnome-session errors at your syslog end
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/v590 ; this is my kernel error message after i filtered out
<welcomeparty> should i update my gnome or what?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: what i think is you have too many things going on, on your system and its time for a clean install
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: i dont see IO errors, but logs are kinda messy
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: you had ubuntu-gnome 16.04 from the start?
<new> REGISTER pass@1234 kesimkoraja@gmail.com
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: yes, i was installing from the start AFAIK
<welcomeparty> i think it was last year since it was released
<lotuspsychje> new: better change password now
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: try with a clean ubuntu-gnome, see if you still got lags/IO
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by clean?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: clean install, or test from a liveusb
<welcomeparty> if it was smooth, then what?
<welcomeparty> cause i am sure 200% it will be smooth
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: then that would mean, your system was scrambled too much
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: too many factors going on, other kernels, external ppa's etc
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: if you dont want a new install, then try remove your ppa's, cleanout system with bleachbit, load default xenial kernel
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: i only want to fix the issue specifically, which means i need to invest more time to make it neatly configured
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: the problem is when users start messing with their system their own way instead of the ubuntu way, its hard to localize specific issues
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: yeah, need to track the PPA
<welcomeparty> i think it goes to my sources.list
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: thats why i would reccomend, try to set as vanilla as you can
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | welcomeparty
<ubottu> welcomeparty: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<welcomeparty> does it easily idenified if there is ppa repo there
<welcomeparty> ?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: try to recall what you added? chrome? tor?themes?
<explosive> welcomeparty: ppa's should be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: nice
<welcomeparty> ppa purge?
<welcomeparty> really?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<welcomeparty> what a nice way
<welcomeparty> but why is the ppa kinda messy?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | welcomeparty here's why
<ubottu> welcomeparty here's why: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<welcomeparty> unauthorized software?
<welcomeparty> got it
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: it 'can' we a security risk
<lotuspsychje> be
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | welcomeparty try also this
<ubottu> welcomeparty try also this: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (artful), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<welcomeparty> so let me ask again
<welcomeparty> logically, i must be few installed ppa softwares in my system, what about the dependencies? is it possible if other non ppa software depend on ppa software?
<welcomeparty> will it break eventually? or safe to get rid of?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: adding ppa's can break your system with dependecie issues, thats why we reccomend not using them
<welcomeparty> so my logic is wrong
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: when purging ppa's you can solve dependecies
<welcomeparty> alright
<welcomeparty> damn PPA
<welcomeparty> eventually you be like pain my a**
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: so after all ppa's succesfully out, sudo apt update again to a vanilla ubuntu way
<welcomeparty> what is vanilla way man? you full of philosophy
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: vanilla means clean, default
<lotuspsychje> a clean ubuntu, without messing from the user
<welcomeparty> damn
<welcomeparty> sounds cool and well defined
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: your syslog shows you tested,installed all kinds of things
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: so it gets harder to trace a problem also
<welcomeparty> wait
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: then, if you sure a clean install would solve, that means you already know what you did..try to reverse that
<welcomeparty> i wanna know all the ppas packages installed in it
<welcomeparty> how?
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: well, we cant possibly know what you added exactly
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: best way is to check your sources.list and recall what you all added
<welcomeparty> like 'apt list' would be nice
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: thos ppa url's are easy guessing whats it about most cases
<explosive> welcomeparty: try 'tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  /etc/apt/sources.list' and pastebin the results
<ThoMe> hiho. after upgrade to 17.10 i cant boot. hanging with message edd information not available
<ThoMe> any ideas what can I do=?
<lotuspsychje> ThoMe: wich ubuntu version did you came from
<ThoMe> i think 17.03?
<lotuspsychje> ThoMe: 17.04 with unity or gnome?
<ThoMe> zesty /17.03
<ThoMe> no.... no graphic
<ThoMe> i can boot with 17.10 and the old kernel
<explosive> ThoMe: try using ahci in the bios
<ThoMe> kernel 4.8 works fine.
<ThoMe> explosive: is a virtual mashine
<lotuspsychje> ThoMe: did you have unity or ubuntu-gnome
<welcomeparty> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/s24l
<welcomeparty> that is my whole ppa repo
<welcomeparty> damn
<welcomeparty> messed up already i guess
<explosive> ThoMe: try booting with edd=on and nolapic int he grub kernel line
<ThoMe> lotuspsychje: havent unity  / ubuntu-gnome
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: holy smokin lol
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: my guess was right, you need a clean install badly
<welcomeparty> damn son
<gordonjcp> to be honest, yeah
<welcomeparty> some of is was networking simulation tool
<gordonjcp> that's starting to look a lot like nuke and pave
<lotuspsychje> welcomeparty: your gonna have more working digging out ppa's then a 30min clean install
<welcomeparty> surely i will lose some of my programs
<explosive> welcomeparty: what's the actual problem you're having?
<welcomeparty> but what the hell
<explosive> you have 5 ppa's installed btw, they're just repeating
<welcomeparty> explosive: freezing frequently
<welcomeparty> I/O stopped working
<explosive> welcomeparty: does "dmesg" show anything?
<welcomeparty> nope
<explosive> kern.log ?
<explosive> did you run a smart test on the disk?
<welcomeparty> my latest kernel not yet logging anything
<linocisco> Dear all, Merry X'mas, Happy new year!! hope you all having great time!
<welcomeparty> explosive: this is my kern.log http://termbin.com/eo26
<welcomeparty> have a look at it
<welcomeparty> never run any disk test
<linocisco> I have one security related question regarding suspicious activity like Kad activity or Bogon like activity and many others inside out of ubuntu which is detected from PeerGuardian. ClamAV can't detect it
<welcomeparty> my whole files are in my current ubuntu, too lazy to install brand new os again
<explosive> welcomeparty: try 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda'
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: clamav is an antivirus, peerguardian more to block traffic from peers
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: if you think your affected by intrusion try clamav, rkhunter,snort,lynis
<lotuspsychje> root: best not join irc as root, but as user
<Guest54401> hi
<Guest54401> hello world ::)
<lotuspsychje> Guest54401: logout irc and come back as normal user, not root
<Guest54401> l
<Guest54401> fuck you
<tfevan> hiii
<tfevan> IRC checking
<Guest54401> hello bro
<tfevan> hello Guest54401
<Guest54401> l ma new in this can you tell to me how using it
<lotuspsychje> Guest54401: not swearing would be a good start
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | Guest54401
<ubottu> Guest54401: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<root_> :#
<DevAntoine> Hi
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: welcome, how can we help you?
<DevAntoine> I just got a bluetooth mouse which I paired to my laptop but I've got a few issues with it: from time to time the cursor is lagging and when I do not use the mouse it stops responding for a few seconds when I use it again.
<DevAntoine> I've saw this answer: https://askubuntu.com/a/823316 but I don't know at all what it does.
<DevAntoine> Will it solve my issues without side effects?
<DevAntoine> Is it possible that the wifi has something related to this issue?
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<DevAntoine> and sometimes it freeze for more than 10 seconds it's crazy
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: 16.04
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: system up to date to .3?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: .3?
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: check with lsb_release -a please
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: yeah, 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: ok great, do you pair bluetooth with blueman?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: yes, the blueman-applet
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: can you hastebin.com us the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog after you disable/enable bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: perhaps also catch usefull errors when its freezing
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/zuhosisixa.vbs
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: seems like a few errors there
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: yeah, I saw that too but I have no idea on how to fix them
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: also an existing bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell-sputnik/+bug/1626538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1626538 in Dell Sputnik "Bluetooth mouse lagging (Ubuntu 16.04, Logitech Ultrathin Touch)" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: did you upgrade to 16.04 or clean install?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: I can't remember
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, clamav can't detect well. The first virus clamAV detected was its installation file tgz tar ball
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, rkhunter,snort,lynis are not familiar with me
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i installed peerguardian because I use qbitorrent frequently
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: do you know what the command in the following answer does: https://askubuntu.com/a/823316 ?
<DevAntoine> oh: "Some devices like the 6235 do include a Bluetooth device in the same card, which may lead into radio conflict. Newer devices (7200 and up) try to solve them intelligently, but it is not the case of older ones."
<DevAntoine> How can I know if it's my case?
<explosive> DevAntoine: 'lspci -nn' should list the devices and number
<DevAntoine> explosive: I'm really not sure: https://hastebin.com/egemomarux.rb
<gambl0re> hello?
<Paddy_NI> I have added a second ssd to my laptop and formatted it as ext4.  I am wondering how to have it automatically mount and have full read write permissions for my user.
<explosive> DevAntoine: maybe this will help, 'lspci -vnn'
<Mr_Pan> Paddy_NI, you must edit fstab .. uuid=......     <mount point>  ext4  default etc  ....
<alkisg> Paddy_NI: you put it to /etc/fstab, and you create a directory chowned with your user account
<Mr_Pan> I.E. UUID=99b04b78-4bb5-4ce7-b599-2a46119804df /media/BACKUP ext4 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<Mr_Pan> Paddy_NI,
<Paddy_NI> Mr_Pan, Excellent, I have completely forgot how to obtain the uuid
<Mr_Pan> blkid
<explosive> Paddy_NI: after you mount it, do sudo chown <your user>: -R /mountpoint
<Paddy_NI> Thanks guys :-)
<mgadott> good day
<DevAntoine> explosive: I don't see anything related to bluetooth so I guess it's handled by the wifi chip?
<explosive> DevAntoine: yes maybe
<explosive> DevAntoine: does 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' show any drivers that can be installed?
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: did your BT work fine on other ubuntu versions?
<DevAntoine> but considering that the wifi chip is an Intel 7265, it's stated in the debian wiki that: Some devices like the 6235 do include a Bluetooth device in the same card, which may lead into radio conflict. Newer devices (7200 and up) try to solve them intelligently, but it is not the case of older ones.
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: I don't know I just got the mouse
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: ah okay
<DevAntoine> explosive: driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: you could try out a few tests, boot into another kernel version, try another wifi driver, test the guest account
<mgadott> please i need help with respect to my wifi, its showing a question mark
<mgadott> am a newbie
<explosive> DevAntoine: maybe a different kernel will help as lotuspsychje suggested
<JDuke256> hi , does aircrack supports ASUS PCE-AC88 ?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje, explosive: seems tedious but thanks for the answer. I guess the simplest solution is to plug back my USB mouse
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: i would also suggest a new !bug
<allure> JDuke256: https://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatible_cards
<snubs> @JDuke256 check this out https://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatible_cards
<allure> snubs: beat ya
<snubs> hahaha
<snubs> :)
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: creating a bug will add all your system info and logs, that might clear out whats wrong
<allure> ;-)
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: you can attach that tail & lspci log to the bug
<Paddy_NI> Okay so I created my fstab entry and the drive now automatically mounts, I also performed "sudo chown -R username /media/username/mountpoint" and I still cannot create folders as my user
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks
<DevAntoine> but before that I'll try to set the bt_coex_active to 0
<explosive> Paddy_NI: type 'ls -ld /path/to/mountpoint' and paste here
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: i read that line is added when wifi is slow during BT use
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: from other answers it seems that booth bluetooth and wifi could interfere between each other
<Paddy_NI> explosive, Thank you, as it turns out I used an uppercase letter for my user name in fstab.  It's all working now :-)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | explosive
<ubottu> explosive: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: yes that also, what you found is real
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: let us know if it fixxes ok?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: yeah, I just have to reboot now :D
<explosive> Paddy_NI: cool, no problem
<DevAntoine> $ uptime: 11:52:27 up 31 days,  2:33,  7 users,  load average: 0,04, 0,23, 0,30
<DevAntoine> :D
<DevAntoine> wait, what is this "7 users" thing???
<Paddy_NI> explosive, Hilariously I have been using Linux as my primary OS since Mandrake 10.1 and I still fail at the basics
<explosive> Paddy_NI: :D
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: can you also check wich kernel your on?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: Linux 4.4.0-97-generic #120-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 19 17:28:18 UTC 2017
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: check sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade plz?
<silabs> sadsdsa
<lotuspsychje> silabs: can we help you?
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: well, I'm not that far from the latest kernel
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: still be carefull always keep your system up to date
<lotuspsychje> !usn | DevAntoine here's why
<ubottu> DevAntoine here's why: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<DevAntoine> ok, thanks, I will. When I'll reboot.
<DevAntoine> (which I think will happen today)
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: other kernels can also react different on firmware/drivers
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: good luck testing
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: found another thread about it also: https://askubuntu.com/questions/881671/bluetooth-mouse-cursor-often-disappears-from-screen-or-just-stuck
<linocisco> hi all , I want to remove clamAV which is installed both by tarball and apt. I followed this (https://www.clamav.net/documents/uninstalling-clamav). but still found https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26270897/
<w0lf> hey there
<w0lf> I have instaleld kubuntu on my machine
<w0lf> I am having issue with ssh to a specific server
<w0lf> I ahve a dual boot machin I can ss hto my centos server from my windows machine
<w0lf> but I cant from my kubuntu
<w0lf> it says refused connection
<w0lf> I have checked my centos server firewall and even stopped it for some time
<w0lf> still not able to ssh just from this specific machine
<w0lf> any pointers ?
<Neo2> my VPS mysql frequently is hanging, help systemctl restart apache2, How often to do this?
<Neo2> I think probably should to create some shell script that will run and restart server one times in hour?
<Neo2> once per hour*
<Neo2> ??
<multifractal> i'd like to install Kxstudio OS for music making. But I'll need to shrink my Ubuntu partition to make space. How should I do this? From inside a live USB environment through GParted?
<gordonjcp> multifractal: that would work
<gordonjcp> multifractal: bear in mind that the kxstudio install iso is now ancient though
<gordonjcp> multifractal: you might be better just adding the kxstudio ppas
<Neo2> I'm going install ubuntu again like dual boot, how many memory allocate and can I increase size later?
<gordonjcp> Neo2: 10GB is probably a useful minimum
<multifractal> gordonjcp: well my full motivation is to have a dedicated partition and OS for music production, since I currently have poor latency. My intention is to install some kind of realtime or low-latency kernel on the KXStudio partition.
<gordonjcp> Neo2: you're going to want more
<Neo2> gordonjcp: see my windows take 80 gb http://prntscr.com/htbbqn
<Neo2> it's without game
<Neo2> games I've installed on D disk
<OERIAS> Neo2, you can get away with 4 gb
<gordonjcp> multifractal: have you tried ubuntustudio?  I prefer kxstudio but ubuntustudio does have an up-to-date base OS :-)
<gordonjcp> multifractal: I actually use ubuntustudio on my audio PC with kx repos
<multifractal> gordonjcp: no i haven't. is that a better bet? does ubuntu studio come with the low latency kernal by default?
<linocisco> one quick question regarding git. I have downloaded using git clone. How to install downloaded items? there is no install.sh or anything inside
<Neo2> gordonjcp: seems it's little 10? In guide about debian is written 25GB is good
<Neo2> I installed on 20Gb, and can installed all needed apps it's without LAMP , LAMP will take 10Gb and more
<Neo2> each site approximately  100mb - 700mb
<Neo2> can I extend later ubuntu system disk?
<gordonjcp> Neo2: yeah 25GB is plenty unless you're adding a *lot* of additional packages
<gordonjcp> Neo2: it's not a lot if you want to fill it with mp3s and videos
<gordonjcp> for a desktop install that's way plenty
<Neo2> gordonjcp: I'm going to add LAMP, on windows WAMP takes 11 GB now
<Neo2> gordonjcp: see I have disk D and can put there sites too?
<Neo2> probably 25 enough
<gordonjcp> multifractal: it does, but not -rt which you can add as an option
<Neo2> gordonjcp: and I can free windows part later and put it to ubuntu?
<Neo2> in windows you can put free space to system dick
<multifractal> gordonjcp: Should I try it out with the default one to start with, and then try the realtime one if necessary?
<linocisco> one quick question regarding git. I have downloaded using git clone. How to install downloaded items? there is no install.sh or anything inside
<MonkZ> Hi is it possible to replace a ubuntu server installation from within? Like installing a fresh ubuntu server throwing everything else away
<MonkZ> to connect to a machine via ssh
<MonkZ> and reinstall it
<MonkZ> no physical access to the hdd is given
<MonkZ> (situation: virtual machine and the host owner can't or won't provide a installation medium/session)
<linocisco> ./autogen.sh: 51: ./autogen.sh: autoreconf: not found
<ikonia> you shouldn't not just be blindly typing random install commmands
<explosive> linocisco: check the readme of the git
<ikonia> before you type anything make sure you understand what the install process will do and make sure you know how to undo it
<ikonia> always used packaged software where possible
<linocisco> explosive, i am installing snort as per manual step 1 from source https://www.snort.org/#get-started. using cd daq-2.0.6
<linocisco> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<linocisco> got error here https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26271289/
<linocisco> I dont know what to do
<lotuspsychje> !compile | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: ikonia just explained you, you should use packages from the ubuntu repos instead of compiling yourself
<kala69> Im using debmirror script do make my own xenial mirror. any way to make debmirror to download also "by-hash/SH256/" folders? because netboot will throw errors when installing system.
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: can we help you?
<gambl0re> hi
<lotuspsychje> !ask | gambl0re no need to repeat
<ubottu> gambl0re no need to repeat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gambl0re> my colors are wrong. sorry
<gambl0re> wtf
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: please only use this channel for ubuntu questions
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje: hi
<gambl0re> i  have a question
<gambl0re> i have full ubuntu installation on a 32 giga usb stick
<gambl0re> will my usb eventually fail becase of constant read/write?
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: installing ubuntu on an usb will always bottleneck on usb speed
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje: but its still better than running side a vm
<gambl0re> im currently using ubuntu 14 with xfce
<gambl0re> ?
<XXCoder> why you running os off flash drive anyway
<gambl0re> because it was too slow inside the vm
<gambl0re> anyone here use Konversation. i dont know why the colors are still wrong
<alkisg> gambl0re: and why you don't install to the hard disk?
<gambl0re> because i dont have enough gb's
<XXCoder> once bought 8 gb ssd for installing linuxcnc on
<XXCoder> it was quite cheap
<gambl0re> hello?
<XXCoder> okay will stop talking. you have no patence.
<gambl0re> see you
<multifractal_> Do I have to move my SWAP partition after resizing ubuntu partition?
<alkisg> gambl0re: your GB fit a VM?
<alkisg> but not a real installatino?
<alkisg> That's weird, because they have the same size...
<multifractal_> Because now there's an unallocated gap between Ubuntu and its SWAP.
<gambl0re> my vm was on my windows 7 host
<alkisg> That doesn't matter, it's still the same size
<alkisg> Anyway whatever suits you
<gambl0re> ?
<gambl0re> i love this passive aggressive tone im feeling right now
<gambl0re> i thought i was actually gonna receive some help in this channel
<gambl0re> but thanks and happy new year!
<explosive> multifractal_: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -l' ?
<multifractal_> explosive: I will do. It's taking a very long time to login though...
<multifractal> explosive: https://pastebin.com/RuW3kGDb
<TubbyNinja> join #python
<chalcedony> multifractal, and?
<chalcedony> my hubby and i's isp's dns server isn't working, how do i set a new dns server in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<linocisco> ikonia, I am trying to install snort. but there is only way i can install from tarball. not from apt.
<linocisco> I got many dependencies problem
<multifractal> chalcedony: 13:20 <multifractal_> Do I have to move my SWAP partition after resizing Ubuntu partition?
<multifractal> Since now there's unallocated space in between ubuntu and its SWAP partition. And I intend to use that space to put UbuntuStudio or KXStudio. Does the Ubuntu partition need to be adjacent to its SWAP partition?
<chalcedony> multifractal, i dunno. i hope somebody wakes up who can answer everyone's questions :)
<ioria> linocisco, why ? you can't install with apt ?
<chalcedony> i found my answer i hope :)
<source0> Does anyone here have a Pixel 2?  I connect it and and nothing shows up in dmesg, lsusb shows nothing
<source0> Any tips?
<source0> I found one post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/982391/connecting-google-pixel-2-to-ubuntu and there are no answers
<TubbyNinja> Anyone have a recommended ebook reader?
<soee_> hi, i'm trying to install system on M.2 SSD disk, but after install it just boots to: error: unknown filesystem. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<soee_> any idea why grub fails here?
<TubbyNinja> That a laptop soee_?
<soee_> TubbyNinja: no, PC
<TubbyNinja> I had a similar issue and had to remove secure boot option from bios.
<soee_> i had no such problems with other sata SSD's
<soee_> only this M.2
<linocisco> ioria, vendor website gave only shows to install from tarball.https://www.snort.org/#get-started
<ioria> linocisco, who's 'vendor website ' ?
<linocisco> ioria, I am trying to install snort. snort website as above link has no apt installation option
<ioria> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7.0-5 (artful), package size 647 kB, installed size 2103 kB
<linocisco> ioria, here is also the same https://blog.rapid7.com/2017/01/11/how-to-install-snort-nids-on-ubuntu-linux/
<linocisco> ioria, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26271621/
<ioria> linocisco, so, you don't get errors in configure  ?
<linocisco> ioria, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26271638/ is result of ./configure
<neurrre> hi
<neurrre> when i do dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/interface/cursor-size 64, i have to repeat it after every reboot
<neurrre> how do i make such setting persistent?
<ioria> linocisco, that's not the output of ./configure
<ioria> linocisco, would be a bit longer
<ioria> linocisco, btw, you need the devs packages for bison dnet, and flex (bison++, libbison-dev, flex-old, libdnet libdnet-dev, libdumbnet1 libdumbnet-dev). but, really, not supported here
<linocisco> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26271660/ is alll result of ./configure
<linocisco> ioria, what do you mean by NOT supported here?
<ioria> linocisco, it means that ubuntu uses its packages
<ioria> linocisco, not the packages of someone else
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<linocisco> ioria, what do you think I should continue to install snort?
<ikonia> !snort
<ikonia> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7.0-5 (artful), package size 647 kB, installed size 2103 kB
<ikonia> I thought it was in the repo
<ylwghst> Can I mute /dev/sda1: clean, 220240/30269440 file, 2971359/121076736 blocks message during
<ylwghst>                  boot?
<explosive> ylwghst: https://askubuntu.com/questions/772874/how-to-turn-off-the-filesystem-check-message-which-occures-while-booting
<onio> is it possible to use the same nickname on two different IRC channels?
<BluesKaj> onio, yes your nicj remains the same on all channels
<BluesKaj> err nick
<onio> BluesKaj: I am not sure if I am asking the right question as I am new to IRC chat. What I was referring to is the ability to use the same nickname on irc client application such as pidgin.
<BluesKaj> onio, afaik pidgin and all other irc clients have to fllow the same rules , so your answer is still yes
<onio> for example I am currently on the mynick@irc.ubuntu.com and I want to use the same for another chat room such as mynick@irc.freenode.com
<onio> okay
<BadassNinja> quit
<dreamscape> Hi all I've just put a SSD from my one Dell laptop to another. Everything is working fine but the wifi won't work? Could anyone explain to me how I can get this working? (Ubuntu MATE 16.04)
<lordcirth> dreamscape, what wifi card does the new one have?  'lspci' should show it
<dreamscape> Broadcom BCM43228
<lordcirth> dreamscape, and this didn't work for you? https://askubuntu.com/questions/11993/how-do-i-install-bcm4312-wireless-drivers#12109
<tezogmix> Hi, I wanted to install ubuntu LTS via vm ware on windows 7 to use for running openVPN and transferring data between that vpn connection. How much RAM should I allocate for during the initial setup for vmware player and then hdd space for the ubuntu LTS installation? I have a i5/8gb ram/100gb free hdd
<dreamscape> lordcirth, it says "this device is not working" under the driver
<tezogmix> Is 2gb for vmware player enough , not sure on how many cores to assign (1, 2, 4)
<TubbyNinja> tezogmix, Minimum requirements for 16 .04 LTS is 512Mb Ram, 5Gb HD Space
<lordcirth> dreamscape, did you make sure there's not a hardware switch turned off?
<lordcirth> tezogmix, I'd really go with 1GB or more, though..
<dreamscape> lordcirth, yeah, the wifi light is on.
<tezogmix> ok TubbyNinja , saw those briefly... wondering how much of a bottleneck I'd need to assign for the vmware setup portion
<tezogmix> rather to minimize the bottleneck
<TubbyNinja> tezogmix, I agree with lordcirth ... at least 1Gb mem. And it depends on what other work you're doing on the Win 7 box at the same time.
<TubbyNinja> 2 Cores, 1 Gb memory and 8Gb for the HD would be a good starting point.
<tezogmix> Basically what I am trying to see is if I can have my data and certain programs run within windows 7 through vmware player and ubuntu (openvpn) as it seems windows limits vpn beyond 200Mbps.
<tezogmix> Ah great, that helps TubbyNinja
<lordcirth> dreamscape, do you have the package broadcom-sta-common installed?
<lordcirth> dreamscape, you need that and broadcom-sta-dkms installed, I think
<tezogmix> on testing the ubuntu live usb, I was able to exceed over 200Mbps via openvpn but on windows, same setup, their tap adapter driver limits it
<dreamscape> lordcirth, ok thanks i will try. likely it isn't installed. My other laptop only ever used ethernet.
<Netham45> I've got ubuntu installed inside a chroot jail on a centos (cPanel) server running inside a virtuozzo container, what would happen if I did a dist-upgrade on it?
<dreamscape> lordcirth, did that and the theme has gone all white and the laptop is unresponsive now :(
<lordcirth> dreamscape, wat?
<vevbeve> my 2 month old ssd doesnt boot my ubuntu. It says fsck exited with status code 4
<condor1> ciao
<lordcirth> dreamscape, ok I think you should reboot and run memtestx86 to check for hardware problems
<condor1> hi
<condor1> 121qwe
<vevbeve> the root filesystem on dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root requires a manual fsck
<vevbeve> Im konw logged as initramfs
<dreamscape> lordcirth, it's not that, it's been running for months perfectly with windows 10 i'm just going to reinstall
<dreamscape> thanks though
<lordcirth> vevbeve, fsck -y /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root will probably fix it
<lordcirth> vevbeve, but you should check smartctl once booted to see if the drive is failing
<vevbeve> lordcirth: there is no user in my terminal, no francis$:, but (initramfs) and all the commands I try (like fstab or smartctl) return: sh: not found
<vevbeve> what am I doing wrong?
<lordcirth> vevbeve, what if you try to run 'ls'?  the initramfs has very little software available
<vevbeve> ls lists 16 options: dev, lib64, scripts, init, etc... should I copy the whole output?
<lordcirth> vevbeve, no, the point is, it's working, you just don't have all the software.  Which is expected.  Can you run 'fsck' as I mentioned?
<vevbeve> lordcirth: file system was modified, im still on initramfs, what now?
<lordcirth> vevbeve, reboot and hope it works now
<lordcirth> vevbeve, then try to find out if the drive is dying on you
<vevbeve> lordcirth: genius!! it worked. now, what could have triggered this abnormal behaviour? The only THing I can think of is that I accidentally changed permissions of the lost and found firectory of an external SSD and left it plugged in for around 12 hours
<lidiving> Any idea why when my laptop is powered on or off while plugged into the ac adapter I lose my WiFi card . On reboot unplugged from ac everything is fine
<WereCatf> I installed Ubuntu 17.10, only to find out that /etc/network/interfaces is no longer used and there's some stupid new shite called "Netplan" in its stead. I need to make a bridge and I tried to follow instructions, but all I get is Ubuntu getting stuck on trying to assign an IP-address via DHCP to the bridge, never succeeding
<lordcirth> vevbeve, changing those permissions might have done it, I'm not sure.  Run 'smartctl -a /dev/sda | less' and see if there's anything wrong with the drive
<vevbeve> lordcirth: somthing wrong means bad sectors?
<lordcirth> vevbeve, that would be bad, yes.  Of course, a drive can be failing and not have errors in smart.
<vevbeve> mmm...
<vevbeve> thanks lordcirth ill be back later, but the unit is only 18 months old...
<lordcirth> lost+found is the most likely explanation, though.  Now, regardless, you shouldn't be trusting any one drive; have backups.
<vevbeve> ok, good
<WereCatf> How do I get the bridge working?
<vevbeve> it must be the lost and found
<vevbeve> lordcirth: I rebooted and it works, but this other unit is at home and i cannot test it now
<vevbeve> oops, disregard
<WereCatf> I installed Ubuntu 17.10, only to find out that /etc/network/interfaces is no longer used and there's some stupid new shite called "Netplan" in its stead. I need to make a bridge and I tried to follow instructions, but all I get is Ubuntu getting stuck on trying to assign an IP-address via DHCP to the bridge, never succeeding. How to get DHCP working with the bridge?
<gambl0re> how do i customize my xfce to make it look better. i went through all the appearance and desktop settings but it still looks bad
<BluesKaj> WereCatf, not true i use the interfaces file as before , you just need to set your dns nameservers up in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf...no need for netplan at all
<lordcirth> gambl0re, there are theme sites, like this one: https://www.xfce-look.org/
<WereCatf> BluesKaj: using interfaces-file didn't do a thing
<WereCatf> Besides, I'm not asking about DNS
<BluesKaj> WereCatf, then look here, and if you want help later, an attide change won't hurt...we'rte all volunteers here.
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<WereCatf> BluesKaj: That page doesn't refer to netplan at any point, so it's of no use
<BluesKaj> remember attitude
<WereCatf> I know how to use the interfaces-file for setting up a bridge, but it's not used in 17.10 anymore. 17.10 insists on using Netplan
<BluesKaj> for bridging perhaps ..not doing that here
<WereCatf> I suppose I'll try removing netplan and seeing how badly it breaks things
<BluesKaj> have fun
<WereCatf> Afraid not :/
<Dagronmaster> you could try configuring /etc/network/interfaces and then run 'netplan ifupdown-migrate' to see what happens
<BluesKaj> Dagronmaster,, good suggestion i forgot about ifupdown
<WereCatf> Dagronmaster: I tried that, but it just complained something about option dhcp not accepting parameters
<BluesKaj> I didn't need netplan after installing ifupdown
<dekatch> hi
<dekatch> may i get help on installing rar or 7z? aptitude cant find it, but according to askubuntu.com that should be available
<dekatch> my sources.list is the default one that is created after installation i think
<dekatch> !apt rar
<dekatch> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.4.0+dfsg.1-0.1 (artful), package size 292 kB, installed size 798 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dekatch> hi BluesKaj
<dekatch> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in artful
<dekatch> :/
<Dagronmaster> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.02+dfsg-4 (artful), package size 391 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<BluesKaj> hi dekatch try p7zip-full
<dekatch> neat ty
<dekatch> no candidate version found
<Dagronmaster> dekatch:  'apt-cache search 7zip' was helpful in finding that
<Dagronmaster> Do you have multiverse enabled?
 * dekatch becomes silent
<dekatch> no idea. running ubuntu on wsl .. kinda just starting with ubuntu all over again
<Dagronmaster> sorry, p7zip-full ins in universe
<Dagronmaster> you can run 'software &  updates' and select additional repos from which these packages may be available
<PTNapivoski> There is p7zip-rar too
<PTNapivoski> If you want to be able to unzip RAR files
<dekatch> Dagronmaster, here is the portion of my sources list https://paste.ubuntu.com/26272500/
<dekatch> so as long as it is in sources.list it should be enabled afa i am concerned?
<PTNapivoski> My sources.list: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26272515/
<Dagronmaster> dekatch:  does 'apt-cache show p7zip-full' return anything useful?
<dekatch> Dagronmaster, N: Can't select versions from package 'p7zip-full' as it is purely virtual
<dekatch> is that an WSL issue?
<dekatch> windows subsystem for linux?
<Dagronmaster> no idea.   Can you successfully run 'apt update'?
<dekatch> nah gives back errors.
<Dagronmaster> so there's a general issue with the package management system
<Dagronmaster> depends on the errors, though
<dekatch> i just installed aptitude tho
<dekatch> would you mind taking a look at the output Dagronmaster ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26272545/
<Dagronmaster> try 'sudo apt update'
 * dekatch /sigh
<dekatch> works lol thanks. yea
<Dagronmaster> I have no clue how deep the WSL  rabbit hole is
<dekatch> 73 packages are upgradable it says
<UukGoblin> hello all, I'm wondering if 5.1 audio is supposed to work on the Cherry-Trail HDMI port
<dekatch> ill do that see what happens :)
<dekatch> hi
<UukGoblin> I'm still only getting 2.0 and that's on pure alsa (pulseaudio doesn't seem to work)
<Sircle> https://i.imgur.com/vxtgJuP.png
<Sircle>  Can anyone see why intellij idea is not picking up open-jdk? https://i.imgur.com/vxtgJuP.png
<Sircle>  Can anyone see why intellij idea is not picking up open-jdk? https://i.imgur.com/vxtgJuP.png
<Shibe> how can I get gallium9 support on ubuntu 17.10
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, maybe this will help, https://liliputing.com/2016/04/audio-over-hdmi-comes-to-intel-cherry-trail-pcs-running-linux.html
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, thanks, nope, I've seend that before; the audio works in 2.0, but not 5.1
<UukGoblin> and I'm not sure if that driver is supposed to work with 5.1 at all or not
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, does the stick show up in alsamixer with F6
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, yes it does, there's 2 devices actually, one is the LPE, the other is some analog one (which is not wired to anything on this PC-on-a-stick)
<Dagronmaster> Sircle:  possibly stupid question --  does the path you're specifying work for other versions of the JDK?   i.e. what path are you using for java 8 (assuming java 8 is working)
<UukGoblin> pulseaudio a couple months ago just hung up, the current one is trying to use the analog port and doesn't see the HDMI one at all
<klemax> why does "nmcli dev show | grep DNS" always put 192.168.1.1 to first place in the list?
<klemax> I wanna delete it anyhow.
<Sircle> Dagronmaster,  let me install jdk8
<klemax> Because first of all it uses it.
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, LPE? is that the device we need to configure?
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, yes
<UukGoblin> it's the "Intel HDMI LPE" audio driver
<UukGoblin> from https://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/134187/
<UukGoblin> there is code for 8 speakers there so I'm presuming 5.1 and 7.1 /should/ work, but I don't know how to get them to
<BluesKaj> ok choose that then we cango from there with alsamixer
<b3h3m0th> How do I make a bootable DVD for a system without UEFI?
<Dagronmaster> Sircle: it's possible that intellij expects a path for Oracle java and the openjdk path is rejected.   I know nothing about intellij, I'm just seeing stuff on the web
<BluesKaj> alsamixer should show spdif out on the LPE , if not the front and surround channels ..not sure , UukGoblin
<Sircle> Dagronmaster, 8 works
<Sircle> Dagronmaster,  your comment also makes sence
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, not sure what you mean by "choose". Alsamixer is not showing any controls for this device.
<Sircle> but not the case with me for now
<UukGoblin> this works but only uses 2 channels: mpv --audio-device=alsa/plughw:CARD=Audio,DEV=2 *.mkv
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, what about pavucontrol, if you don't have it, install it because it's output device setting can be very helpful.
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, it shows one device, Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E80..., which has only one port: Analog Output
<BluesKaj> what does?
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, pavucontrol's Output Devices tab
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, did you apply the patch ?
<UukGoblin> trying to play a movie to it results in jagged video and no sound (although it does init to 5.1)
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, no, I'm assuming it's already in mainline, I'm on updated Ubuntu 17.10
<BluesKaj> don't assume  UukGoblin
<UukGoblin> kernel is 4.13.0-17-generic #20-Ubuntu
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, that driver supposedly was included in 4.11 or so
<UukGoblin> I'm not sure if /exactly/ that patch which I linked was included, or was it something else, let me look up the mainline source
<Dagronmaster> Sircle:  Assuming 8's path is the same (except version number), then I have no clue why it's not allowing the v9 path.  Is it the latest version of intellij?
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, if you have an intel hda chip onboard then you shoiuld get hdmi 5.1 thru it's spdif/digital out...mine does
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, I don't have any audio outputs on this PC-on-a-stick. There's only a HDMI port
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, not talking about the stick, I'm referring to your onboard sound chip?
<Sircle> Dagronmaster, hm
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, are you saying I should open it and solder stuff inside of it?
<BluesKaj> +no
<UukGoblin> how else will I know whether there's any audio coming off its spdif port?
<BluesKaj> doesn't your mobo have a audio chip?
<UukGoblin> I don't think it's a typical snd_hda_intel thing at all
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, it's a PC-on-a-stick, like this one: https://www.komputronik.pl/media/pl-komputronik/img/opisy_produktow/2016/komputery/Kiano/Slimstick/start_1000x600.jpg
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, I've no idea what's on its tiny motherboard
<Dagronmaster> What does 'lshw -C sound' return?
<UukGoblin> Dagronmaster, nothing, empty
<UukGoblin> (after a few seconds)
<dekatch> Dagronmaster, thanks for the help. i was able to install 7zip and rar.
<dekatch> after that apt upgrade*
<Dagronmaster> dekatch:  yay!
<Dagronmaster> UukGoblin:  unfortunately, that means I'm way out of my depth on your problem.  Sorry
<UukGoblin> Dagronmaster, no worries, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> sorry UukGoblin ..I have no idea what that is ..pc on a stick , what kind of device is the stick plugged into?
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, it's plugged into a small power supply and a TV via HDMI
<BluesKaj> oh one of those things ...I just use kodi on my pc, for that kind of media
<UukGoblin> there's also 2 USB ports, but getting a USB sound card won't actually solve my problem because I'll have no way of connecting it to the TV or the 5.1 system (both of which expect HDMI)
<BluesKaj> so it's not even ubuntu related
<UukGoblin> I was thinking of getting kodi on ubuntu
<pi0> howdy
<BluesKaj> you mifgt as well ask on #windows chat...they might help
<pi0> ouch!
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin,^
<|flyte|> can someone help me with a bash-ninja? I want to tar up my most recent media folders up until around 900GBs. Not sure how I would ls sorted in desc order by date and tar them until I reach a certian size limit..
<BluesKaj> pi0, no ouches, his device problem has nothing to do with ubuntu
<pi0> ah, i see
<multifractal_> I'm having trouble installing Wine on Ubuntustudio 17.10. https://pastebin.com/a41viL8M
<multifractal_> Note that I already have the winehq-stable package version 2.0.3
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  the size requirement is a little confusing.  You want to stop when your archives total 900GB?
<|flyte|> Dagronmaster, correct. Basically what I am doing is "backing up as much of my most recent media files that will fit on my 1TB backup drive".. I have about 900 GBs free.
<Dagronmaster> ah
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, PM
<Dagronmaster> multifractal_: What does 'dpkg-query -S /lib/udev/hwdb.d/20-sane.hwdb' report?
<amulya> hi
<strive> Hi.
<multifractal_> Dragonmaster: It printed out libsane1:amd64: /lib/udev/hwdb.d/20-sane.hwdb. But I since just typed `apt install libsane` and tried building again and it worked, even though it said `libsane is already the newest version`
<amulya> how to change install another compiler other than gcc
<auronandace> multifractal_: you may want to give playonlinux a try. you can install and manage any versions of wine you want through that
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  listing directories descending by date is (relatively) simple:  find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -print0 | xargs -0 ls -ldt
<multifractal_> I'm trying to install this but hte makefile has LD flags that seem to refer to directories that don't exist on my computer. That's why I'm getting the `fatal error windows.h no such file or directory` error https://github.com/osxmidi/LinVst/blob/master/Makefile-embed6432#L16 i.e. Installing wine as described here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-add-wine-repository-ubuntu put it in an unexpected directory?
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  The easiest way to accomplish the rest is probably to just keep writing until you can't anymore.  The last archive can be deleted as incomplete
<Scunizi> I'm having issues after startup with favicons not displaying on Chrome for pinned tabs. They will usually appear after apx 10 minutes. Any idea how to speed this process up? (running 14.04 and chrome version 63.0.3239.108 (Official Build) (64-bit) )
<Dagronmaster> multifractal_:  The problem is that you're trying to install two versions of libsane
<|flyte|> Dagronmaster, wouldn't that currupt the rest of the archive?
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  Only if you're putting everything in the same tarball.  I had assumed each directory was going into its own archive
<|flyte|> Dagronmaster, actually, why bother tar at all, perhaps I should just cp -r (the folders in most recent order) and let the last folder fail
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  the alternative is to look at the remaining free space on your backup drive and then make an educated guess as to how much space the next directory will occupy.  I don't know how hard that would be
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|: if you're not compressing, then you're probably correct
<|flyte|> Dagronmaster, well they're mostly mkvs and mp4s etc.. I don't think I would gain much in compressing..
<multifractal_> Dragonmaster: https://pastebin.com/KdKy6EsS Really? It appears to be related to windows.h. The libsane thing seemed to correct itself after running `apt-get install libsane`. It also appears to be a common problem - https://askubuntu.com/questions/986634/error-when-trying-to-install-wine-in-ubuntu-17-10
<|flyte|> ok.. so then how would I pipe in to g(cp) -r my most recent folders ?
<Dagronmaster> multifractal_: I was just going by your most recent paste.   Is the result of 'sudo apt-get install winehq-devel' different now?
<multifractal_> Dragonmaster: oh yeah sorry I'm not being clear. Yes that seemed to go off without a hitch.
<Dagronmaster> multifractal_: nah, it's me stuck on the previous problem
<multifractal_> Dragonmaster: I think the problem is that the makefile in question expects the windows.h to be in these given directories https://github.com/osxmidi/LinVst/blob/master/Makefile-embed6432#L22 but these don't exist on my machine.
<Dagronmaster> amulya:  what other compilter did you have in mind?
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, afair 5.1 audio works on windows... but I don't like to use windows
<Dagronmaster> multifractal_:  Is there a reason you're using that particular makefile?   Note that I haven't researched how to build this thing.    Are you just typing 'make' or are you specifying a makefile?
<multifractal_> Dragonmaster: That is the makefile for the particular options I want/need.
<dekatch> grrr messed up my .bashrc even tho i did nothing to it xx. maybe somebody can help i even have the original output of my echo $ps1.
<multifractal_> According to catfish search I don't even have a windows.h on this computer :(
<dekatch> so what i did is: i have green color in my bash and i wanted to replace basically only my colors. so i googled some stuff up. copied the original .bashrc to .bashrc.backup. modified my .bashrc didnt like it , reverted it back. but now
<dekatch> but now #echo $ps1 doesnt output anything
<dekatch> i reverted the changed back by simply deleting .bashrc and copy back .bashrc.backup to .bashrc
<dekatch> it should be slick. but its messed up. any idea why that is?
<tsglove> dekatch, did you logout/login?
<dekatch> no. i exited the bash tho
<dekatch> tried, still. echo $ps1 outputs nothing
<dekatch> i copied the original output also before i made changes. can i put that line in via some command?
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  This might work, assuming no spaces in directory names:   find . -maxdepth 1 -type d | xargs  ls -dt | xargs  -I{} cp -r {} /path/to/backup/disk
<geirha> echo "$PS1"   bash is case sensitive. And don't omit the quotes
<dekatch> geirha, oh man. yea. thank you
<dekatch> worked
<lord4163> Does anybody in here know how to disable plexmediaserver on boot up on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Dagronmaster> update-rc.d plexmediaserver disable
<ikonia> depends how it was installed too
<lord4163> Dagronmaster: Yea, I think I fucked up, I used rm to remove the symlink in /etc/init.d
<multifractal_> Where can I find the header files for wine? Having installed as described here https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu and here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-add-wine-repository-ubuntu I can't find windows.h
<ikonia> lord4163: try to tone down the language please
<ikonia> multifractal_: https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2017-March/117104.html
<lord4163> ikonia: Do you know from which directory it was linked?
<ikonia> lord4163: no, depends how you installed it
<Jakethepython> Hello Room how I have a question about OpenVPN
<Jakethepython> i don't know if this is the correct channel to ask the question
<Dagronmaster> lord4163: (unfortunately) the files in /etc/init.d tend to be regular files.  consider 'apt-get install --reinstall plexmediaserver' or extracting the files from the plexmediaserver .deb
<ikonia> Jakethepython: if it's about ubuntu here is right,
<ikonia> Jakethepython: if it's about openvpn #openvpn is right
<TickerTape> Jakethepython: yes TCP mode is more reliable than UDP
<TickerTape> (just in case that was the question)
<lord4163> Dagronmaster: No, I checked it was a link.
<ikonia> lord4163: if you removed the file, then the question is, how is it starting up
<ikonia> lord4163: which goes back to what version of ubuntu is this and how did you install plex
<Dagronmaster> interesting.  I have no symlinks in my (16.04) /etc/init.d
<Jakethepython> TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<Jakethepython> Thu Dec 28 12:53:00 2017 TLS Error: TLS handshake failed
<lord4163> ikonia: Ubuntu 14.04 MATE
<ikonia> Jakethepython: your certificates are not in sync
<ikonia> lord4163: how did you install plex
<|flyte|> Dagronmaster, actually.. I do have spaces in my folders :/ how would I accomodate that?
<lord4163> ikonia: It was such a long time ago, probably through some deb file
<ikonia> Dagronmaster: 16.04 uses systemd
<lord4163> ikonia: I'm checking now
<Dagronmaster> |flyte|:  the usual answer is to use the -print0 argument to find and the -0 argument to xargs.   Problem is, that does weird things that seem to break cp
<multifractal_> thanks ikonia, but i'm not sure how to interpret that message. I have the winehq-stable version 2.0.3 installed but something else I'm trying to build can't find some wine headers.
<TickerTape> I think the cleanest way to disable services is via "systemctl disable" - at least that's what I use
<ikonia> multifractal_: so you need the wine development packages from whatever repo you're using
<ikonia> TickerTape: it depends if he's using systemd - which he's not on 14.04
<TickerTape> ikonia: well why in all that is holy hasn't he upgraded since friggging 14.04?
<multifractal_> ikonia: It still fails regardless of whether I have winehq-stable or winehq-devel installed.
<ikonia> TickerTape: he doesn't have to
<ikonia> multifractal_: no - those are repos, not packages
<|flyte|> ..what does it mean when I log into my newly upgraded ubuntu 17.10 (via UI), but no desktop environment appears? I am prompted to enter my password, but then just sits there, no desktop env spins up!? I know unity was supposed to be replaced.. how can I correct?
<Jakethepython> I have tried to redo the cerificates and it still doens't work
<multifractal_> ikonia: hmm that's not how i understood this article http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-add-wine-repository-ubuntu. So what exactly do I have installed when I type `apt-get install winehq-stable` or `apt-get intall winehq-devel`? I'm able to run `wine --version` and see output.
<ikonia> Jakethepython: so I'd suggest talking to the openvpn guys on how to set up certs
<multifractal_> What else do I need to do to install the PACKAGES?
<Jakethepython> ok thank you
<ikonia> multifractal_: you want the wine development packages
<multifractal_> ikonia: But not achievable through `sudo apt-get install winehq-devel`?
<ikonia> multifractal_: you're using repos not supported or provided by ubuntu, the wine team can tell you the correct package names, it's normally $PACKAGE-devel
<ikonia> or $PACKAGE-dev
<ikonia> multifractal_: that is just the development version of the binaries
<ikonia> not the development packages
<multifractal_> ikonia: I see no way of getting these. I have to build Wine from source?
<bhanz>  see excessive rx_drop on bond interface ? anyone has come across such an scenerio
<ikonia> multifractal_: no
<ikonia> multifractal_: they are in the repos you are using
<geirha> |flyte|: This should handle any filenames:   stat --printf '%Y/%n\0' ./*/ | sort -z -nr | while IFS=/ read -rd '' time dir; do printf 'Copying %s which was last modified %(%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S)T\n' "$dir" "$time"; echo cp -r "$dir" /dest/dir; done
<geirha> added an echo in there as a dry-run. Remove echo to have it actually copy
<multifractal_> ikonia: https://wiki.winehq.org/Debian#Installing_WineHQ_packages This is still opaque to me. I have 3 options as far as I can tell.
<ikonia> multifractal_: what's not clear ?
<multifractal_> ikonia: That I don't know what to install.
<multifractal_> Out of the 3 options.
<ikonia> multifractal_: none of those options
<ikonia> you want the wine-development packages, not the development binaries
<ikonia> multifractal_: that repo is not provided by or supported by ubuntu, so the guys who maintain it can tell you the package name, it's normally $package-devel or $package-dev
<multifractal_> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/cVmL2gM2 I don't think that's an option. Like I say, there only appears to be 3.
<ikonia> multifractal_: so the guys who maintain those repos will tell you the package name then, as I said, it's "normally" $package-devel $package-dev
<ikonia> winehq is probably a metapackage for wine
<implite_> is ubottu broken?
<ikonia> don't think so
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ikonia> little slow, but working
<implite_> I asked it about ubuntu and it said it does not know anything about ubuntu
<implite_> i was like lol???
<implite_> oh i know why now.... I typed "ubottu ubuntu"
<implite_> nvm my fault
<Nitrigaur> 17.10: I Got many Xid errors, segfault error 6 libnvidia-glcore.so.384.90 when using vlc
<Nitrigaur> VLC and Xorg take turns maxing out to 100% and leaving me with a unresponsive system
<Nitrigaur> mpv works, but doesn't support all the file formats
<chalcedony> my hubby and i's isp's dns server isn't working, how do i set a new dns server in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> from my experience mpv works on all video formats
<BluesKaj> chalcedony, in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, you can use nmtui to add DNS servers to your interfaces.
<chalcedony> the directions i found so far are for 'nameserver' not dns server
<rypervenche> I agree. mpv works for all file formats for me so far. Some strange ones too.
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, you know the relation between DNS and nameservers?
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, nameservers are the container servers on which DNS servers run.
<ikonia> container servers ?
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> nameservers ARE dns servers
<chalcedony> Nitrigaur, we went through a lot of trouble to get the computer to have it's own ip
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, you don't need to adjust the IP.
<ikonia> chalcedony: it's own IP has nothing to do with your DNS service
<chalcedony> 127.0.0.0 isn't what i want to change is it?
<ikonia> chalcedony: why are your ISP's DNS servers not working ?
<ikonia> chalcedony: slow down before you change anything
<chalcedony> ikonia, i dunno. i changed mine on my (windows) systems and can reach websites
<ikonia> chalcedony: ubuntu uses dnsmasq which runs it's own caching name server on 127.0.0.1 which is why you are seeing it pointing at 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> chalcedony: ok - what are your ISP's name servers
<chalcedony> ah
<ikonia> one moment
<chalcedony> ok
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, I can easily test your ISP's name servers with dig
<chalcedony> i see
<chalcedony> how do i tell you, and not the whole world?
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, that way we know if they are acting up or that something goes wrong on your config.
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, by using a PM
<chalcedony> okies
<BluesKaj> chalcedony, I guess you missed my post
<BluesKaj> anyway ..errands to do ...BBL
<Galatasaray> what is my problem,  pls help
<chalcedony> BluesKaj,
<chalcedony> <BluesKaj> chalcedony, in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<BluesKaj> right chalcedony ...too many cooks :-)
<chalcedony> hehe
<BluesKaj> ok, gone for now
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, AT&T's servers are working fine.
<chalcedony> i'll see if i can find that too :)
<chalcedony> thank you!
<chalcedony> mmm
<chalcedony> none of our computers could /dns anything earlier
<ikonia> chalcedony: are you working now ?
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I'm talking him/ her through it using SIGUSR2
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> what are you even talking about
<ikonia> chalcedony: is Nitrigaur giving you any information in private
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I am
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: I'm asking Nitrigaur
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: please do not give help in private
<ikonia> more so when you're talking about stuff that has nothing to do with his problem
<ikonia> chalcedony: is Nitrigaur giving you any help in private
<ikonia> chalcedony: I very strongly advise you not to follow any inforamtion you may be getting in private
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I respect your opinion and I have asked chalcedony to get back to the main channel.
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> ikonia, happy to have your assistance on this
<ikonia> chalcedony: you're welcome of course to talk help from Nitrigaur - but I strongly advise you to only take help from anyone (myself included) in the public channel
<chalcedony> let me get my laptop on here so i can be closer to his computer
<ikonia> where others can see and offer help or correction where needed
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: you're welcome to continue to help him in public, I'm very keen to see how SIGUSR2 is required to fix a name server resolution problem
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, I thought that chalcedony has an issue with his/ her local resolved service
<ikonia> feel free to carry on then
<chalcedny> ok ikonia what shall we do then?
<ikonia> no need to take it to any private conversation
<Nitrigaur> ikonia, the signal SIGUSR2 to resolved can be used to flush the DNS cache afaik. I have read this from some multiple sources, but I have never tried this myself.
<renn0xtek9> Test
<ikonia> chalcedony: I guess the question is what name servers is your local dnsmasq service pointing out ?
<chalcedony> ikonia, i'll message you that, we can continue in here
<ikonia> chalcedony: no, you just said AT&T
<ikonia> hang on, lets get the right command, my network manager command history is rusty
<chalcedony> ok
<ikonia> nmcli dev show | grep DNS
<ikonia> what does that output
<atrus> chalcedony: the dns servers your system is configured to use isn't typically private or confidential information. you can share them here. it's just the ip addresses your ISP tells all its customer's machines (automatically) to use.
<pratik> hbkjhbkjhbnkjbnhkjbh
<chalcedny> 192.168.0.1
<atrus> chalcedony: if it's a private ip address (for example, the private ip address of your wifi ap/router), that's useful information we'd want in order to help solve the issue.
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, that is the address of your router on the LAN side.
<chalcedny> ikonia, there
<ikonia> chalcedony: really ? that looks like your router
<chalcedny> ikonia, Nitrigaur uh huh yeah.
<ikonia> chalcedony: so that to me suggests your router is not setup to use the right DNS server, or your router is not forwarding correctly
<chalcedny> and we are back to 'reset the router' .. which all the computers can ping fine
<SimonNL> router connected to some other router ikonia  ?
<ikonia> what does ping the router have to do anything
<ikonia> SimonNL: no idea on his setup
<chalcedny> i'm female
<ikonia> chalcedny: you understand that your router is your DHCP server that tells the computers "here is your IP, and here is your DNS"
<SimonNL> is on mine and dns shows 192.168.1.1  for me
<ikonia> chalcedny: what does being female have to do with anything
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, ikonia, she's using manual settings
<BudgetSlug> What would be considered a standard place to mount a RAID?
<ikonia> SimonNL: the router acting as a dns server is fine
<ikonia> BudgetSlug: anywhere you want
<rubas> BudgetSlug: please specify
<chalcedny> so.. restart the network?
<rubas> chalcedny: maybe reset to factory settings?
<ikonia> chalcedny: no
<Nitrigaur> rubas, no
<ikonia> chalcedny: have you changed any settings on the router ?
<chalcedny> ikonia, no.
<rubas> chalcedny: don't reset to factory settings
<atrus> ikonia: i imagine she just said that to correct you saying "his setup".
<ikonia> ahhh, sorry
<TJ-> chalcedny: try "dig +short ubuntu.com @192.168.0.1"
<ikonia> atrus: didn't pick up on that
<Nitrigaur> ikonia a windows system on the same network has perfect connection to the internet.
<BudgetSlug> What is a best practice for mounting large permanent storage?
<TJ-> chalcedny: if that command pauses or times out, that points to a problem on the router
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, do you know for sure that that Windows system is connected to the same router?
<shaner> BudgetSlug: where is the storage located?
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: no it's not
<rubas> BudgetSlug: Are we talking about a rack? A computer? or?
<chalcedny> ikonia, the windows systems got good connections AFTER i changed the dns servers they were using.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: she said earlier "I changed the windows systems"
<ikonia> chalcedny: right, becuase they where also pointing at the router
<ikonia> and clearly the router is not working
<kylen> Hello Ubu people :)
<ikonia> so the answer to your whole problem is "fix your routers config"
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, thank you for the correction :-)
<BudgetSlug> rubas: This is a server.
<chalcedny> Nitrigaur, np
<BudgetSlug> shaner: The storage is located in the server case.
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, can you reach your router in your web browser at 192.168.0.1 ?
<rubas> BudgetSlug: Okay, and you want to insert perm. storage to it? (or are we talking about AWS/Cloud storage)?
<atrus> chalcedny: so, the router is probably having a problem resolving dns. you worked around the problem on the windows machines by switching them to not use the router as their dns server -- but the problem is still there. the most appropriate solution is to fix the router, so everybody that gets their networking config information from the router will work correctly, and *undo* the workaround you made with the windows machines.
<ikonia> rubas: what the devil are you talking about, he's just said the storage is in the box (what does that matter?) and you're asking if he's putting AWS storage on it
<TJ-> ikonia: the router could have a stupid firewall rule blocking local (not forwarded) UDP port 53 too; it's ISP DNS server config could be correct
<ikonia> TJ-: totally,
<rubas> ikonia: you're right
<TJ-> chalcedny: try "dig +short ubuntu.com @192.168.0.1"
<chalcedny> atrius, right. ok
<chalcedny> TJ-, OK
<rubas> ikonia: I was thinking of network storage, wouldn't make sense to RAID it
<TJ-> chalcedny: if you get an IP address it's working; if it times out then the router has a problem
<atrus> chalcedny: you can probably reconfigure the router to use a different ip address (i'm guessing you switched the windows machines to 8.8.8.8), and then all the windows and linux machines would benefit from the same workaround.
<rubas> ikonia: when he was saying " practice for mounting large permanent storage? " - mounting through network
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, any luck running dig?
<BudgetSlug> rubas: This is the setup. I have a server with a 7 drives. drive A is my OS drive and the remanding 6 are in a RAID 6. I would like to mount the RAID 6 for general storage. Possibly set the RAID 6 as the default /home for users.
<chalcedny> dig command timed out
<atrus> chalcedny:  (you could also double-check that 192.168.0.1 is actually your router -- it would be listed as the 'default' option in the output from 'ip route')
<shaner> BudgetSlug: then either mount it as /extra or /home ..
<rubas> BudgetSlug: Okay, and what is your question? Like how to physically mount it inside the cabinet? or how to set it up with Ubuntu?
<TJ-> chalcedny: that confirms the router has a problem; access it's web administration interface and check the ISP/Broadband connection settings are mostly automatic, and then check the LAN config and ensure it is configured to offer DNS using the ISP DNS servers
<chalcedny> atrus i'm pretty sure that's it -  i have admin on the windows box
<BudgetSlug> shaner: I'm not going to have issues with home being a dir already?
<TJ-> chalcedny: can you tell us the make/model of the router?
<shaner> BudgetSlug: mount it as /home2 first and  'cp -rp /home/* /home2/' .. then remount /home
<atrus> chalcedny: to be clear, you could also do the same thing you did with the windows machines -- reconfigure your linux machine to use a different dns server -- and that would "solve" the problem, but probably leave your configs more unusual and likely to break down the road.
<BudgetSlug> rubas: I just want to know what is consisdered best practice or a common place to mount the storage (RAID6). The fre times I have done it I have run into a few permission issues. Just trying to get a feel for what the people do.
<BudgetSlug> shaner: Okay, thank you.
<Nitrigaur> chalcedny, usually the brand and model number are on the back or on the bottom of your device, depending on the shape of the device.
<rubas> BudgetSlug: ah sorry
<BudgetSlug> rubas: All good, thank you for the help.
<BudgetSlug> shaner: Thank you for the help.
<chalcedony> i furnished that information - brb company is here!
<dekatch> maybe somebody can help me with that? following command #find . /source/ -maxdepth 1 -type f | head -1 | xargs cp -t /destination/      somehow finds the first file in an directory and copys it to my destination. i would like to add rename capability. the usual cp /destination/newfilename.ext doesnt work. it gives an "cp failed to access : no such file or directory" any one knows why?
<Nitrigaur> chalcedony, for when you are back: many routers have the possibility to use DHCP while reserving the same address if you specify it to keep the same (192.168.0.x) address. This will enable you to get your ISP's DNS server forwarded to your machines, while still keeping the same IP address. You might want to consider this, unless you are using advanced settings, like non-standard subnets or VLAN's.
<BudgetSlug> shaner: I mounted RAID6 to /home (no users were created yet, so there was no folders or data). I went to create a folder with mkdir and it informed me that I do no have permissions (I created an account and a home folder for the user. Right now the user Bruce has drwx------ bruce:bruce to /home/bruce). Any idea what I did wrong? This should not need any additional permissions since Bruce owns the home folder.
<ikonia> it doesn't
<ikonia> it owns your home folder
<ikonia> not the /home folder
<BudgetSlug> ikonia: Isn't that how it is setup by default? Root owns /home and the users own their folders (/home$USER)?
<ikonia> BudgetSlug: correct
<BudgetSlug> ikonia: I was attempting to make /home/bruce/media while being logged into as bruce.
<BudgetSlug> ikonia: I shouldn't be prompted to sudo to make a folder then.
<ikonia> BudgetSlug: are you doing this on ubuntu or fedora - lets get this clarfied as you're asking in both channels
<BudgetSlug> Right now Fedora.
<ikonia> BudgetSlug: ok - so take it to the fedora channel please
<BudgetSlug> Okay.
<ikonia> thanks
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, your oneliner works when I test it. Did you copy-paste it from a webpage?
<dekatch> yea its a mixture from some online sources suggestions.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, your hyphens may not be the same as the one you are used to on the command line.
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, but i want to also rename the file while copying
<dekatch> and it doesnt let me
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, hmm, let's try this.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, the -t switch expects a directory as it's parameter.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, but there is more... If you try to execute this on your /home directory as source for instance, and leave out the xargs ... bit, what do you get?
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, I get: "./.bash_logout"
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I'm running into several issues after upgrading my Dad's computer to Ubuntu 16.04LTS. First, starting networking in recovery mode times out, but the logs and status claim success. How would I diagnose this?
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, i am running this in folders where i only find picture_roll
<ikonia> garrettkajmowicz: why are you using recovery mode
<ikonia> that may tell a bigger picture of a proboem
<ikonia> problem
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, so the -t command. ill play around with it
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: Because I'm trying to diagnose why SDDM seems to reject all mouse/keyboard input except for Alt+sysreq combinations.
<ikonia> why do you need recovery mode for that ?
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, that appears to be a red herring here. There is something else going on. Try chopping the problem into bite-size chunks. Try to look at the products that are piped from one process to another.
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: Because I'm unable to do anything else at that point. I can't switch to a virtual console and the NumLock key doesn't change light state. I keep hoping that changing various package combinations will work.
<ikonia> changing various package combinations
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, na, cant come around this. when i remove -t it still doesnt let me rename
<ikonia> so installing software is expected to change your keyboard input problem ?
<ikonia> but the keyboard DOES work in recovery mode ?
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, true, but why Hmm?
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, if i only was as expirienced. i am kinda in learning something by doing more than i actually achieved by myself but by copy and pasta^^
<Nitrigaur> If you execute the part before "| xargs (...)"  what do you get as in-between product?
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: Keyboard works just fine in recovery mode. No easy way to test the mouse, though. (I'm hoping that a different display manager or video driver might fix the problem)
<ikonia> that seems quite a random way to approach it
<ikonia> what part of the network is failing to configured correctly ?
<dekatch> not that i am not interested. but its so much at a time to do all.
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, there is a sub command line entry somehow
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, you can learn a lot by copy and pasting if you stop to think about what the line is probably going to do.
<ikonia> Nitrigaur: that is a wise word indeed
<dekatch> yea i know. it gets me into topics. and ill also write notes to all stuff that ive done to some tutorials folder
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: I'm open to any other suggestions you might have.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, what *exactly* do you get as an answer from the command "find . /source/ -maxdepth 1 -type f | head -1"  assuming that you have already substituted the "/source/" directory with one that actually exists on your system ;-)
<ikonia> garrettkajmowicz: I'd be looking at the /dev/input device to see if it's taking keystrokes or not
<dekatch> no output Nitrigaur
<ikonia> garrettkajmowicz: I'd be booting without X to see if the terminal has the same problem or not
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't be installing/removing software randomly
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, but it opens some sub command line entry option
<dekatch> with a little ">" infront
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, ah, so if you have no output, how can your subsequent copy command work on >nothing< ?
<ikonia> at worst, boot it with the fail save Xorg driver
<ikonia> ssh in
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: How would I boot without X? Disable sddm?
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, if i run the command including | xargs. it outputs the file it has found
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, that is a sign that you did not terminate your command line yet. It expects some more.
<dekatch> uhm, tbh Nitrigaur that command is lil bit over the top for me at all. i couldnt have fiddled that together all by myself. originally this one was formatted to move 1000 files. and it didnt had /source/ and /destination/ in it.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch does it? Really. Think of it this way. If you put nothing in the pipe at the front end, it cannot emit anything useful on the other end.
<ikonia> garrettkajmowicz: thats a good option yes
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: The network appears to configure correctly. It just times out with an error first.
<ikonia> garrettkajmowicz: so it does work then
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, you are almost there. Leave out the pipe '|' symbol, so you only get "find . [source dir] -maxdepth 1 -type f | head -1"
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, well, the -maxdepth 1 not sure that one is totally useless i guess. i found some ls | sort -n | head -1 command. so that "maxdepth" maybe totally unrelated
<max_> hello
<dekatch> that ls command doesnt have -maxdepth specified and yet it outputs the first folder or file it finds
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, maybe in this case, but there are plenty of cases where that option is quite relevant.
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: The thing times out and tells me to look at the status, which shows success  https://photos.app.goo.gl/clqqbUfGhIwhHjlH3
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, what the first command before the first pipe does is to find all files of type "file" in the directory that comes after it.
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: Booting into normal mode without sddm seems to work fine. At least the keyboard at the console is working.
<timofonic> Hello
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, the "head -1" simply shows the first line of that output
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, i may miss something here, so i left out the pipe symbol. and yet it displays that one file that its supposed to find
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, and that is why you get the first file of type "normal file" in the directory that you ask it to look at, yet it also adds a small prefix that will throw the rest of the line off kilter.
<dekatch> so i will now try to workout a combination without xargs. i guess it could work
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, that is not the issue here. The issue is the unwanted prefix. Look back a couple of lines at the output I got and think...
<dekatch> nah, totally off xd
<garrettkajmowicz> ikonia: Starting sddm at that point puts me in a condition where I have a blinking GUI password box, but no keyboard responsiveness or mouse cursor.
<explosive> what're you trying to do dekatch ?
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, I'll help you along: My output of "find . /home/ -maxdepth 1 -type f | head -1" was: ./.bash_logout
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Try doing Alt+Ctrl+F2 then immediately back to the GUI with Alt+F7 - see if the dialog then has input focus
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, lol. i thought of an easy command combination without xargs. find . [...] cp /dest/file.ext
<timofonic> Anyone knows a better document/program to look for Linux kernel boot parameters? Linux kernel official /Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt lacks details (go to read XX for more information everywhere) and a proper structure to locate them easily. It may make sense to programmers and a parser (the document seems somewhat generated from my POV), but not to average users that need to fight with bad
<timofonic> hardware and specially laptops (ACPI with a very broken ACPI table I want to dumb and decompile and show somewhere, Optimus, Nvidia proprietary (but the only usable, Nouveau project lacks funding and official support... but Nvidia is like ImgTec and other IP greedy ones) drivers, debugging quirks...) :P
<dekatch> never mind that xx do not comment this. i am at that riddle you threw at me.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Alt+Ctrl+F2 doesn't switch to another console.
<dekatch> but i dont find anyting odd tbh Nitrigaur xx
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: hmmm, does any key cause a response?
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, it's the dot '.' slash '/' at the beginning
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: this sounds like an issue where plymouth 'steals'/keeps the console input when it should be released
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, they stand for the directory you issue the command from ...
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, but that is not what you want, now is it? You want the copy command to start at the directory [source directory] , don't you?
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, oh well uhmkay, so thats the only thing thats possinle now is that the . dot is wrong
<dekatch> as said that command was originally written for something else. let me try that without the dot
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, I'm using BNF-nototation here. the brackets denote a variable here
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I previously removed plymouth in hopes that would address the issue. Caps Lock/Num Lock get no response, but Alt-SysReq-B does.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, the dot after find is fine, but the result from "find . /home -maxdepth 1 -type f" is not.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: OK, so the kernel is seeing input then! It does sound as if the x server input config is broken
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, so you'll need a way to output only the filename and *not* the directory, even if that directory is a relative directory pointing to the directory from which you issue the command.
<dekatch> Nitrigaur, uhm well, if i run this command in /home/ it outputs my user
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: are you able to SSH into this PC from another?
<dekatch> wouldnt have thought of that, i assume thats the reason why cp wouldnt let me rename ok.
<dekatch> ill try to tackle to let "find" only display files but not directories
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, you mean your home directory? That should not happen, because you asked the find command to find a normal file (i.e. not a directory)
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Not configured to do that. So I can't easily try.
<dekatch> you are confusing me Nitrigaur :)
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, that's what the -f switch is for, try "man find" to learn more.
<dekatch> and uhm right, your right. it didnt output anything gosh
<dekatch> i am so confused already
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: How else can we go about this?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: OK, then I'd suggest reboot, hit Escape to get the GRUB boot menu, highlight the 1st entry, press E to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and add to the end the option "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" then press Ctrl+X to boot with that option immediately.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: that'll start the system normally but will NOT start the GUI. THen, if you've got keyboard input at consoles we can start to figure out what is going on
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Do you mean the line starting "kernel ..."?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: no, the line starting "linux "
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I have no line starting "linux ". However, I manually disabled sddm in recovery mode so it boots up to a usable prompt with no X running.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: it'll look *similiar* to this "linux   /vmlinuz-4.13.0-22-lowlatency root=/dev/mapper/VG_OS-ubuntu_16.04_rootfs ro ..."
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Ahhh, OK, that's the same thing then
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, a hint, when you do look up the manpage of find, try searching for -type      ( You do this by pressing '/' while reading the manpage and typing the string you want to search for, in this case "-type" (minus the quotes)
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I have a line "kernel /vmlinuz-4.10.0 ...."
<lordcirth> I think "kernel" is the old syntax
<TJ-> lordcirth: yeah, that's the old GRUB1 syntax I think
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: which version did you release-upgrade from?
<adder> how do I enable the bleep and bloop bell in ubuntu
<adder> with echo $'\a'
<adder> it's not bleepblooping
<adder> how do I enable the bell?
<TJ-> adder: "echo -e "..."
<adder> TJ-: nothing
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I spent the past 2 days doing LTS upgrades starting from 8.x. I have some choice words for the people who consider this to be "enterprise-ready", but I'll save those until things work again.
<garrettkajmowicz> lordcirth: Yeah - I don't think I was prompted to move to grub2 at any point.
<garrettkajmowicz> Though I don't think that would fix this issue.
<DrManhattan> forced?
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, here you go: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5456120/how-to-only-get-file-name-with-linux-find         I suggest the printf option.
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, a helpful line in the find manpage "%f     File's  name  with  any leading directories removed (only the last element)."
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: well, release upgrading through 4 releases was it, I'd expect a lot of problems
<Nitrigaur> dekatch, try to find that line, adapt the script accordingly and it will accomplish what you think it will do (provided there are no errors in the line I haven't spotted).
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: some inherited configuration has likely caused confusion along the way
<Neo2> what would be better for web development linux on vmware or dualboot?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I'd expect everything to work smoothly. :-) How do I diagnose from here?
<lordcirth> garrettkajmowicz, wait, from 8.04 to 17.10?
<TJ-> adder: are you using a terminal multipler such as screen or tmux whilst trying to use the bel ?
<lordcirth> er, to 16.04?  That is way outside supported
<adder> TJ-: no sir
<Nitrigaur> garrettkajmowicz, that would be quite an achievement though.
<Nitrigaur> lordcirth, ^
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show ?
<adder> also I'm looking for machine internal bleep yknow
<Neo2> I installed doalboot and then have removed, and now again think about do it or not...
<alkisg> Yeah, similar to *upgading* (not reinstalling) from windows 2000 to windows 10 :)
<TJ-> adder: you have to ensure the pcspkr module is loaded "sudo modprobe pcspkr"
<Neo2> What is the best for web development? I'm going to learn node.js
<adder> TJ-: like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC9gIibyHYY
<adder> TJ-: I did that
<garrettkajmowicz> lordcirth: I did it one LTS release at a time. I didn't do it as a single jump.
<adder> TJ-: I mean modprobe ...
<TJ-> adder: try "tput bel"
<adder> TJ-: nothing
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: root=UUID=<UUID> ro quiet splash
<Nitrigaur> garrettkajmowicz, in theory it should work, however you run the risk of carrying along a lot of legacy cruft from version to version (even between LTS versions) Especially if you had to troubleshoot issues by editing config. files and so.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Hmmm, OK, there's a possible issue there. nowadays the GUI is run on tty7 and to prevent excessive screen flicker during boot the option "vt.handoff=7" is usually added by the installer
<garrettkajmowicz> Nitrigaur: I haven't had to edit much in terms of config files. Thinks mostly just worked. And we *should* expect them to work: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DufnT2LnHWk
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Can I get that behavior while starting the sddm service from the command line?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: that's done by GRUB2 scripts in /etc/grub.d/ - if the PC is still using GRUB1 as it seems that's one issue that needs resolving
<Nitrigaur> garrettkajmowicz, true, but even if you still have the install media of the LTS versions in between, you have the disadvantage that you get updates anymore for the versions in between, except 14.04. I can't think of any servers that still host the 12.04 files...
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: no, that's just for boot-time. For manually starting sddm it is not needed - I'm just pointing it out so you know it's a TODO job (upgrading GRUB1 to GRUB2 - there's release-notes for either 12.04 or 14.04 mentioning that but sounds like you've gone through those without doing it
<adder> any ideas, TJ-? if not, thanks for the help so far
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: so, next thing is to check if you have a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: that might have specific input config that nowadays is done automatically
<TJ-> adder: I can't think of anything; it's down to what the terminal supports. check what "Echo $TERM" reports
<TJ-> adder: are you using a GUI terminal emulator?
<adder> TJ-: xterm-256color
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I believe that when I set this up, auto-everything X had just been introduced (thankfully). So I have no xorg.conf, though I have a .failesafe and .backup version.
<Nitrigaur> garrettkajmowicz, good luck bringing your system up-to-date and in a working state. ikonia, TJ-, thank you as always for your excellent advice :-)
<adder> TJ-: default terminal on xubuntu
<Nitrigaur> I'm hitting the hay.
<garrettkajmowicz> Nitrigaur: I second that statement.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: well that's a help! Is there a log created by sddm under /var/log/sddm* ?
<TJ-> adder: hmmm, some GUI terminal emulators have an option in their preferences to enable/disable the audible bell - have you checked for that?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: sddm.log is 0 bytes in length.
<adder> TJ-: yes, no sign of 'bel' nor 'sound' nor 'audio' nor similar :/
<multifractal_> JackWinter: `ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/wine-development/libwinecrt0.a(exe_entry.o)) to format elf32-i386 (lin-vst-server32.kxxn0f.o) is not supported` is what it tells me when I try to build this https://github.com/osxmidi/LinVst/blob/master/Makefile-embed6432
<TJ-> adder: I can't make it 'ding' here either but I'm working inside tmux, which may be snatching the escape code itself
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: if the PC has network do "sudo apt install pastebinit" then show us the Xorg log with "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<adder> TJ-: nevermind, I asked in #xfce maybe someone knows. if not, I'm going to open a thread on askubuntu
<adder> weird
<adder> bell_mode is on
<adder> http://i.imgur.com/FwN1lQz.png
<Acheron-a> adder, what DE is that?
<Acheron-a> well i mean distro/DE
<adder> Acheron-a: xubuntu
<Acheron-a> ahh, with Elementary Icons, thanks
<adder> I thought you were going to help me >.>
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26273991/
<garrettkajmowicz> Lots of lines about ignored input which could do it. I'm just surprised that it would be ignored.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: whilst I digest that can you also show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: right, this is the line we apparently need to focus on: "config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: dmesg output from this boot (where it hasn't locked up): https://paste.ubuntu.com/26274026/
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: on mine, that report is followed by "(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: and "(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'"
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: so let's check if your system has the 'evdev' libraries
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: show us "pastebinit <( dpkg -l '*evdev*' | grep ^ii )"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Looking though the package list there's a large list of uninstalled versions of that package.
<adder> "I've encountered this problem before. From what I remember, the problem is that the terminal bell tries to ring an internal computer speaker (as in an old-school desktop) but laptops and some newer computers are missing such a thing."
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Only libevdev2 is installed
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: we're getting warmer... have you installed the 'hwe' kernels and xorg modules?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: the kernel version shown indicates (4.10) that the kernel is a hwe version
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Not intentionally?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: show me "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'linux-image*' )"
<Acheron-a> adder, i'm sorry i had a phone call and don't have the answer to the bell question
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: the standard 16.04 kernel is v4.4 so I think you've got 16.04.3 which moves to the 4.10 kernel
<TJ-> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Enjoy:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26274076/
<garrettkajmowicz> Apparently I have regular and non hwe images installed at the same version. That can't be good ...
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: bingo, yes, you do: "linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 " so now do this: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 "
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: it's fine; you can have 100 kernel versions installed if you've got the space, only 1 boots :)
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: apt-get didn't perform any actions.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: which means all that should be installed, but you said only evdev2 was shown by dpkg -l
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Right.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: double-check it: you should see this is installed (ii): "dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Nope. Not listed. aptitude shows it as a dependency, too, state 'p'. Is there a good way to install all of these dependencies?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: the apt install command that did nothing!
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: try "sudo apt install --install-recommends ii  xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04"
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: oops, typo!  "sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Installing stuff. Would I be better off getting away from the hwe versions?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: NO! HWE is the backporting of newer drivers to the 16.04 long term support release
<TigerMonarchy> Hey all. I'm getting a lot of 'device not ready' errors and disconnects of my Wifi. I have the wireless script output in a pastebin if anyone can help.
<TigerMonarchy> Thank you.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Cool. I might not be back to my parents' place for another 8 years and need maximal support. :-)
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: something may be wrong with that system's package lists, because xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 depends > xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04 depends >  xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04  ... so that should have been installed
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: if packages have installed retest sddm now
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: This appears to have worked at least somewhat. I now have a mouse and working keyboard. And I get to the KDE desktop. But clicking on anything doesn't do anything.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Is there a way to rebuild the package list?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: well, "apt update" fetches the lists. Maybe you should delete all the lists and re-run that command in case there is some corruption? "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete" then "sudo apt update"
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: and after that do "sudo apt full-upgrade" then "sudo apt autoremove"
<Sazpaimon> I'm having an issue where X isn't starting for me all of a sudden. I grepped my Xorg.0.log file for EE and found that it can't load the nvidia or nouveau drivers because they don't exist. That's fine, since it should be using my integrated graphics anyway
<Sazpaimon> but I can't seem to find where X is trying to load those modules
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: check $HOME/.xsession-errors; also ensure your user is the owner of $HOME/.Xauthority
<alkisg> pastebin that xorg.0.log.old
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: also ensure the system has some free space: "df -h"
<alkisg> Is it possible that some kernel was misconfigured or semi-removed?
<Sazpaimon> TJ-, somehow .Xauthority wasn't chowned to me, but I still can't start lightdm with that fixed
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Everything is downloaded, but no additional packages were downloaded/removed.
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: any other files in $HOME not owned by the user?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Good.
<TigerMonarchy> I think I have two different wifi drivers causing conflict and the 'device not ready' state, but I don't know how to blacklist the one that I don't use anymore.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: so now check $HOME/.xsession-errors for per-user clues regarding KDE issues
<Sazpaimon> TJ-, looks like .dbus was another culprit, still no dice though
<Sazpaimon> should I be restarting the lightdm service as root?
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service" is usual
<Sazpaimon> yeah still nothing. .xsession-errors doesn't exist
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: check /var/log/lightdm/ logs for clues
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: but it does sound like permissions are at the root of the problem
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: is the user's $HOME encrypted?
<Sazpaimon> my whole drive is
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: that's FDE; I'm on about user home directory encryption using ecryptfs. If it is, you'll have a /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/ directory
<Sazpaimon> yeah I don't
<Sazpaimon> just using standard luks
<Sazpaimon> my /var/log/lightdm folder is chowned by root with all the files 600. Is that normal?
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: yes; use sudo to list/read those logs
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: making any progress with KDE desktop?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Not really. I thought I had a lead, but it looks like a dead end. Here's the .xsession-errors file.
<garrettkajmowicz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26274221/
<Sazpaimon> I don't see anything that immediately pops out at me, just a lot of DEBUG level lessages in lightdm.log
<Sazpaimon> and x-0.log just shows X starting and then immediately starting with no error
<Sazpaimon> oh, I think I see what it might be
<Sazpaimon> I upgraded synergy to 2.0, but I had the 1.x client set up to run on the greeter
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: could it be that modern KDE is just to resource-hungry? how about trying LUbuntu-desktop with "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop" - once installed, at the greeter log-in screen use the cog icon to choose the Lubuntu session instead of KDE/Plasma
<Sazpaimon> Im guessing that's preventing the greeter from showing and causing lightdm to crash and burn
<Sazpaimon> yep, removing synergyc from the greeter-setup-script fixed it
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I don't think so. I have it running in that state right now (yay - I can switch consoles) and the load avg is 0.00. free shows 2g of ram available.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: BRB AFK
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: 2nd option - create a new user and log-in as that for KDE - it won't inherit any 'old' KDE settings from previous version. If that works you know where the issue lies
<xorpad> is there a proper ubuntu way to install a new python version? like I know it uses some python environment manager
<TJ-> Sazpaimon: nice detecive work :)
<Dagronmaster> xorpad: newer than python3.5?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: in .xsession-errors I see several "New Notification:  "KWin Window Manager" "Desktop effects were restarted due to a graphics reset" -1 & Part of: 0" which indicates KDE is having problems, as well as several "BadWindow" reports
<Errno>  Hi, I am experiencing an issue running python on ubuntu vm. The error message received is Python socket.error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe. Can anyone provide any guidance? Thanks
<Dagronmaster> Errno:  you're trying to write to a socket after the other side closed the connection
<Errno>  Dagronmaster, I am working on a class project. Since this is a client server, can I check for anything or address a timeout limitation? thanks
<Errno> My question is are there checks I can make on the client side?
<Dagronmaster> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/180095/how-to-handle-a-broken-pipe-sigpipe-in-python/180922#180922
<Dagronmaster> That's somewhat old, so I don't know how relevant it is
<Errno> I appreciate the direction.
<TigerMonarchy> Hi all. I could really use some help with this wifi issue. I know I have two different wifi connections causing conflict, and my wifi drops at random times into a 'device not ready' state. If anyone could help, I would be very grateful. I'm on Xfce with Ubuntu 17.04.
<xorpad> Dagronmaster, yes, 3.6.4
<xorpad> on lts
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I created a new user and had a similar experience.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: OK, try lubuntu-desktop since that'll not suffer any upgrade-library issues that may be affecting KDE
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I've found the KDE5 plasma on older GPUs like that struggles because of all the effects the desktop appies by default
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Graphics I'll believe. Because clearly I need my notepad text to be subtly 3d rendered.  :-P
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: you could try disabling desktop effects I guess
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: By selecting the non-clickable menu?  :-)
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I need to run and grab dinner. I'll be back in a bit. Hopefully the install will be done by then, too.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: use hot keys
<TJ-> (now you've got a keyboard!)
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Alt+Shift+F12 enable/disable desktop effects
<chalcedony> TJ-, good evening are people around that can help with the router's dns?
<serdar> cheers
<TJ-> chalcedony: possibly, although you may find ##networking channel could be of more help
<chalcedony> TJ-, in theory. i never found help there
<serdar> since one of the last updates I have a lot issues with dns resolving. Is this a common issue?
<kenrin> There was an issue in 17 that had some DNS problems.  That has been quite a while ago
<TJ-> chalcedony: what make/model is the router?
<gambl0re> h #javascript
<gambl0re> hello?
<XXCoder> you certainly is impatent person.
<serdar> kenrin, 17.10 or 17.04 already?
<kenrin> 17.04
<serdar> hmm
<dekatch> hi, some generic question. is it necessary to run sleep command between cp commands when ran from an script? like e.g. if i cp some 1GB file, does the script jump right to the next command? or does it wait the copy process?
<_KaszpiR_> it waits
<pizzaburger> Hi! Is there a good way to manage/organize browser bookmakrs in Ubuntu? I'm currently using the default firefox manager
<kenrin> It runs one after another until it is done or errors out
<dekatch> promising thank you
<rypervenche> dekatch: You can have the cp command run in the background so that the next command starts right away though.
<dekatch> would want to avoid that actually. i was not so flattered to guess an good sleep amount. so i am exactly fine with that it first finish an current ongoing cp process
<dekatch> but ill note that down rypervenche :)
<hd> hi all
<hd> how can i istall wise
<hd> wine sorry
<hd> softwarecenter dont work
<kenrin> apt install wine?
<hd> mom
<hd> as root_
<kenrin> root or sudo, yes
<hd> E: Für Paket »wine« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<hd> E: Für Paket »wine« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<hd> sudo apt install wine __
<kenrin> Enable universe repo
<hd> new on linux >(
<kenrin> search in the menu for software and updates
<hd> okaz
<wlp2s0> Ubuntu Chinese forum is broken, who will repair it?
<kenrin> There should be a checkbox for universe "community-maintained free and open-source software"
<implite_> ubottu wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hd> ok i know but cant install it
<hd> what is the easzst waz to install utorrent
<lordcirth> hd, apt install wine-stable, or wine-development
<hd> ok thx
<lordcirth> hd, don't, install transmission or deluge instead
<SimonNL> hd: does this help you any?  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-add-wine-repository-ubuntu
<hd> just one moment i will try
<hd> is a rassperz pi 2 to slow for linux mate !@#$%^&*()__++
<tony__> anyone else besides me using z-shell
<adder> #zsh
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: lubuntu seems to be working.
<tony__> what font are you using adder
<adder> font?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: so, some KDE issue due to the upgrade from KDE v-2.5 to v+5.3 ? :P
<tony__> I tried inconsolata with this laptop but all I get is the % sign
<adder> im not using zsh mate im telling you there's a room full of people who use it -> #zsh
<tony__> oh, sorry thanks
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Maybe. And I'm running out of time on this visit to get my Dad's computer working. I'm downloading a netboot installer I can burn to CD and will attempt to re-install.
<Pinkamena_D> Hi All, I notice when I extract a zip or tar in the downloads directory for example, the resulting folder always goes to some strange location in date order view, presumably because the contents were edited at random times. Is it possible for the zip uncompression to set the date on the folder to the current date when it extracts?
<matheusoliveira> hey
<rypervenche> Well, I found unzip -D for Pinkamea_D, but left :P
<luxio> Does Wayland support multiple monitors?
<lordcirth> rypervenche, I think he wanted a graphical way anyway
<rypervenche> Ah, well we can't have everything :P
<hd> good night
<Neo2> how to install other desktops on ubuntu? I want to check a few
<Neo2> gnome and kde
<kenrin> Install 'em like any other package neo2
<kenrin> "apt install kubuntu-desktop" as an example
#ubuntu 2017-12-29
<Neo2> probably won't change, gnome is difficult customize, and I've know unity
<kenrin> difficult to customize?  Maybe without the gnome-tweak-tool
<theablestman> hi
<theablestman> how i do i install ubuntu dual boot from windows 7
<theablestman> i was used to be able to install it with installer i seem to not find it
<lordcirth> theablestman, the wubi installer is no longer supported.  It's done the usual way now.  Shrink the windows partition and boot from an Ubuntu installer USB.
<theablestman> how
<lordcirth> theablestman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<theablestman> sorry im back closed irc by mistake
<theablestman> repost please
<tsarompy> anybody know if theres a plasma widget to control mpd?
<theablestman> so there is no way i can install from my hdd?
<tsarompy> everything is for kde4 :|
<tsarompy> what you tryin to do theablestman?
<kenrin> You install ubuntu from iso,  not from your hdd
<theablestman> i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<theablestman> k
<Bashing-om> theablestman: "18:13 < lordcirth> theablestman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot"
<theablestman> i have no usb dvd
<theablestman> ty
<Bashing-om> !install | theablestman
<ubottu> theablestman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gun1x> ,v nvidia
<theablestman> ty
<gun1x> is anybody on artful avrak?
<gun1x> *artful aardvark
<Mehrzad> Will ubuntu continue using Xorg?
<gun1x> Mehrzad: xorg will die with time. why are you asking?
<Mehrzad> I found it lighter, and with less problems with my current version of ubuntu
<TigerMonarchy> Hi all. I could really use some help with this wifi issue. I know I have two different wifi connections causing conflict, and my wifi drops at random times into a 'device not ready' state. If anyone could help, I would be very grateful. I'm on Xfce with Ubuntu 17.04.
<Neo2> is this official ubuntu with gnome? https://ubuntugnome.org/
<Neo2> unity  won't support now, better instantly use gnome
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26275051/
<eraserpencil> need help understanding output i get
<Neo2> what does means ubuntu flavor?
<Neo2> ubuntu gnome is like usual ubuntu?
<lordcirth> Neo2, Ubuntu Gnome is Ubuntu, but with the Gnome desktop.
<Neo2> lordcirth: see this is all ubuntu too?
<lordcirth> eraserpencil, are you trying to compile Postgres?
<lordcirth> Neo2, yes, it is
<Neo2> I see on diagram a few OS from this list is derived from ubuntu? They all are children of ubuntu?
<lordcirth> Neo2, they are very little different, which is why they are called 'flavours'
<lordcirth> eraserpencil, seems you need to install 'bison' and 'flex', as it says.
<Neo2> well, understood
<eraserpencil> I have installed the postgresql package on the oficial repos though
<Neo2> and what is good for download, I've known soon will new ubuntu without unity and with gnome, Gnome is better?
<Dagronmaster> eraserpencil:  apt-get install flex bison libreadline-dev
<lordcirth> eraserpencil, ok, so where did this output come from?  What command did you run and why?
<eraserpencil> https://github.com/apple/ccs-calendarserver
<eraserpencil> I ran ./bin/develop
<eraserpencil> and for future reference, where do I find the config.log that the output recommends?
<Dagronmaster> conifg.log should be in the same directory as the configure script.
<lordcirth> eraserpencil, are you trying to help with development, or just run it?  It seems that the package 'calendarserver' does exist
<Dagronmaster> actually, it looks like you can either install libreadline-dev or just do ./configure --without-readline
<eraserpencil> lordcirth:  ./bin/run/ gives that output too, so I tried ./bin/develop
<eraserpencil> Dagronmaster: how did you arrive at libreadline-dev? why isnt it other readline libraries?
<Dagronmaster> because this program compiles against libreadline, so the -dev version is necessary
<Dagronmaster> I suspect the non-dev version will also be installed
<eraserpencil> Dagronmaster: i see. and when the output suggests visiting log files (config.log in this case), where do i go? i couldnt find it in /var/log
<Neo2> how better to create boot flash? Last time I used unetbootin
<Neo2> now, official site is dissipated
<kenrin> Easy way is to just dd if=blah.iso of=/your/usb
<lordcirth> Neo2, from Windows?  Rufus is good
<lordcirth> kenrin, I think he's only got windows to start with
<kenrin> Well he didn't specify
<Dagronmaster> eraserpencil:  Normally, I'd say it is in the same directory as 'configure'.  However, the build process for this thing seems to follow an unusual process.    I'd try to find a file named 'configure'.  That's where I'd expect to find config.log
<kenrin> You can run dd from windows though,  or cygwin,  or wsl
<eraserpencil> Dagronmaster: kk thanks
<Dagronmaster> eraserpencil:  what happens when you run ./bin/develop?
<eraserpencil> Dagronmaster: no idea. I installed the remaining dependencies that were lacking and ran ./bin/run
<eraserpencil> going good so far
<Dagronmaster> ok
<jk^> i'm trying xubuntu, it's a bit slow, i don't know if i have to use it yet or to try the "lightest" lubuntu :\
<jk^> how to behave?
<_KaszpiR_> try lxde
<jk^> mmmh :| xubuntu is so good :| someone tells me lubuntu is too minimal
<jk^> :\
<jk^> too poor
<jk^> _KaszpiR_,
<yeats> jk^: if your system is struggling running xubuntu, lubuntu probably won't be much better imo
<lordcirth> jk^, slow how?  CPU, RAM, or graphics?
<lordcirth> Or hard drive?
<lordcirth> You could try using a lighter browser
<jk^> i don't know
<ghostnik11> does anyone know if kernel 4.12 is stable yet?
<jk^> 1,4 GHz Intel Celeron M; 2 GB of RAM, graphic card: Intel Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (HP); HD 37GB TOSHIBA MK4026GAX (ATA)	43 ḞC
<jk^> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> jk^, open 'htop' from the System menu or command line, and look at the graphs while it's being slow
<jk^> lordcirth, i don't even know if i have to install "proprietary drivers" :\ i'm talking about the drivers i can download from official site of machine's manufacturers, or from site of the sound card, video card, or even the little adapter ethernet-usb i use to connect to router... I don't know many things of linux world
<jk^> there are two app
<jk^> Gestore processi
<jk^> and Gigolo
<orizzle> does anyone know of a good command line software that can stream video from stdin?
<jk^> gestore processi may be translate "Processes manager"
<jk^> gigolo i don't know what is
<jk^> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> Just open a terminal and run 'htop', then
<lordcirth> orizzle, from stdin to displaying on screen?
<al2o3-cr> orizzle: ffmpeg
<lordcirth> orizzle, mpv will do that I think
<melp> do you guys think a 1050 Ti will handle 3x 4K monitors? just running GNOME or KDE, no games or stuff
<Duckle-kiwi> Hey there, so I ran a program (minecraft) to see if my ultrabook could handle it. It could not. Now the main tty is frozen, but atm Im in tty4 using irssi
<onlyabyte> melp: That depends on what the output of the ports can deliver. If there is DP and HDMI, I'm sure it will handle it well.
<Duckle-kiwi> How can I restart tty1?
<Duckle-kiwi> when I say tty1 I mean the gui on ctrl+alt?f1
<onlyabyte> The main tty is tty7 no Duckle-kiwi ?
<Duckle-kiwi> ctrl+alt+f1 is where my gui is
<onlyabyte> Ah okay
<Duckle-kiwi> Im using ubuntu gnome 17.10
<Duckle-kiwi> oh, it seems to have fixed itself
<Duckle-kiwi> just took some time
<Duckle-kiwi> heh. thanks :P
<Duckle-kiwi> exit
<Duckle-kiwi> oops
<onlyabyte> haha
<jk^> lordcirth, nothing happens
<lordcirth> jk^, what do you mean?  Did htop open?
<jk^> no
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to add a patched kernel = 4.12 that contains specific patches for my device. how can i do so using terminal because i read that i first have to get stuff like the deb image and the 2 headers first
<lordcirth> jk^, you typed 'htop' into Terminal and pressed Enter?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, where are you getting the kernel from?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, i am getting it from the google + group asus t100 with linux
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, ok, is it a .deb package, a .patch file, a .tar.gz, or what?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, thats the thing i just opened the folder well i used nautilus to see it because it came as a zip and was only like 160+ mb
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, but it seems to be all patches and i am looking for the kernel = which should be deb files correct?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, it might be best to ask the group for detailed instructions, after all they made it.
<oem_> hello
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah i will post a question, my principal thing i want to work is just the light sensor module so that i gain the ability to dim the brightness because as it stands the brightness is turned to max level
<jk^> lordcirth, yes
<lordcirth> oem_, welcome
<jk^> the app is not installed
<lordcirth> jk^, oh ok.  Well then 'sudo apt install htop'
<jk^> ok
<jk^> i do it by gui
<jk^> i prefer gui
<jk^> i don't like command line operation
<jk^> however now it's open
<lordcirth> jk^, it's harder for me to help you in a non-English GUI
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, okay so here is the patches txt file i found in it at the end it gives a little mini instruction. here it is: https://pastebin.com/TRh3PuFW
<jk^> are there a method to create a report, i don't understand anything in htop
<jk^> to tecnical info
<jk^> too tecnical info
<lordcirth> jk^, ignore the list, just look at the top, there are usage bars for CPU and RAM.
<kenrin> If you want reports use sar,  but that is even more technical
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, if i am understanding correctly i think i am suppose to first get kernel 4.12 from kernel.org then add the patches to it manually? or am i misunderstanding it?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, for the last patch, liquorix, it says that, but not the rest, seemingly.  I suppose default to Ubuntu's kernel?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, okay because right now i am currently in kernel 4.13 which is what my ubuntu 16.04 is using as i am talking with you. so if i understand correct i should get kernel 4.12 then get liquorix then run the patches?
<jk^> lordcirth, i'm looking at the top, but i don't understand anything i see
<lordcirth> jk^, ok, then try the graphical ones.
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, Liquorix doesn't seem related to backlighting?
<jk^> what have i to see at the top?
<jk^> to tell y?
<jk^> to report you?
<lordcirth> jk^, whether it's your CPU or RAM that is overloaded
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, oh okay. well then is it possible if i have the capella driver for the backlighting can i just add it to the 4.13 kernel right now? or does it not work that way?
<lordcirth> jk^, there are also other Ubuntu support channels for other languages, though they have less people.
<jk^> Task: 65, 0 thr; 2 running; Load average 1,16 1,75 2,09 (with different colors) uptime 00:42:41
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, hopefully that works.  This may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<jk^> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> jk^, how many cores does your CPU have?
<jk^> i don't know lordcirth
<jk^> but it's already much if it has one core, i guess :)
<jk^> CPU
<jk^> 			Intel Celeron M 360
<jk^> 			Tecnologia Dothan 90nm
<jk^> this is from a report of a specifications tool
<Dagronmaster> grep 'core id' /proc/cpuinfo | sort | uniq -d
<Dagronmaster> ^jk^
<kenrin> Yeah that is 1 core
<lordcirth> jk^, yeah, 1 core, that's the problem.  Do you have a browser open?  Browsers are often the biggest thing.  You could try a lighter one
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, okay in the modifying the configuration step, is that where i would have to add the patches?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, yes
<jk^> my opened app are: Software center, hexchat, htop, libre office writer, 2 mousepad app, chromium with facebook and youtube, and 2 file manager windows
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, so then in terms of the patches like for example the one with the light sensor i would just have to have it giving execution properties and put it in the script folder?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, is it a .patch file?  If so you'll need to use the patch tool
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, well i have the patch but the problem is i don't know where the driver goes? like when i tell it to modprobe the driver, it comes up, not found. so i have the driver downloaded and the patch already in the script folder
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, where would i need to put the driver file in the filesystem to then have modprobe recognize it
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modulename.ko
<lordcirth> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/225845/how-do-i-configure-modprobe-to-find-my-module
<jk^> lordcirth, i told you my opened app
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.11/process/applying-patches.html
<lordcirth> jk^, it's a low-end laptop CPU from 2004.  It's going to be slow.  Using a lighter browser may help.
<jk^> then the problem isn't xubuntu?
<jk^> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> jk^, no, it isn't Xubuntu's fault.  It's a really slow computer.
<jk^> :((((((((
<lordcirth> Try installing Seamonkey instead of Firefox, maybe?
<jk^> i make that question, because i guess and i hope with lubuntu the operating system might be faster :\
<jk^> lordcirth,
<jk^> i'm using chromium
<lordcirth> jk^, Lubuntu might be slightly faster.
<kenrin> lxde is only slightly faster,  I got a laptop from 2007 running it
<lordcirth> jk^, Don't use chromium, try Seamonkey or  Midori
<jk^> i guess i have to try lubuntu even because in time i'll install many and many app... if i do this on xubuntu it will be slower sooner then lubuntu which is lighter
<jk^> excuse for my english i hope u understand
<lordcirth> jk^, it's worth trying
<jk^> ok, but i'm falled in love with xubuntu :-o
<jk^> :(
<noneal> Help
<noneal> I need help
 * XXCoder calls fire dept and police dept
<lordcirth> noneal, help with what?
<Cornibus> Call 911
<noneal> https://pastebin.com/uxqkMbdA
<noneal> Im getting those errors
<lordcirth> noneal, you filled your hard drive.  Don't do that
<noneal> No I didnt
<lordcirth> failed to write (No space left on device)
<lordcirth> noneal, please pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<lordcirth> Judging from the number of old kernels, I bet you filled a separate /boot partition
<Cornibus> Line 151
<noneal> https://pastebin.com/5kpufKE8
<lordcirth>  /dev/sda2                    473M  471M     0 100% /boot
<lordcirth> Yep
<noneal> How do I fix that?
<lordcirth> 'sudo apt-get autoremove' will hopefully work
<Bashing-om> jk^: Nother thought. if ya handy - install from minimal and install the xfce4 DE . Will be fastest .
<lordcirth> That's what that big block of text has been telling you to do.
<noneal> Didnt do anything
<lordcirth> noneal, did it print an error?
<noneal> https://pastebin.com/ihMgkGWH
<lordcirth> noneal, right, so you need to fix before you can autoremove, but you can't fix without space. Fun
<lordcirth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/910231/boot-is-100-full-apt-get-purge-linux-image-x-x-x-x-generic-wont-work#910240
<lordcirth> This is one of the reasons I don't use a separate /boot
<jk^> Bashing-om, excuse me, i don't understand :\
<jk^> what is "install from minimal and install the xfce4 DE?
<jk^> "
<lordcirth> jk^, If you don't know, don't worry about it
<jk^> just to know what is it
<jk^> !driver
<jk^> !drivers
<Bashing-om> !minimal | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordcirth> jk^, you can install Ubuntu from the 'minimal' CD that comes without a desktop or anything, then install the Xubuntu desktop.  It would take less space, though I'm not sure it would be much faster.
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: I have done both the desktop xubuntu and minimal install on same hardware . the minimal is much faster .
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, what services does it not start?
<jk^> link talking about drivers?
<jk^> !drivers
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Not much :) .. just networking, and what it takes to activate the GUI. All else you have to add to the install - say even to anacron .
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, sorry was talking with my family. okay so i just have to put the driver = module in lib/modules and then run: uname -r and the path to the module with its name and .ko at the end
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, for the module, yes, but I think you need the kernel patch as well?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, i will show you what i have which is the patch? i don't think i have the kernel, i just have the patch well i have the script and i have a patch that i think is the module. here it is: https://pastebin.com/qGCw2SSG
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, you should probably get someone else to help with that, I've never needed to patch a kernel myself
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah. so its pretty complicated? because i feel like all i have to do is just compile it and then after that just put the patch where it needs to go in the script folder then thats it, b/c that is the module in that last paste bin? or is it a patch? b/c it has instructions that say how to compile
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, I don't think it's hugely complicated, it's just something that most people never need to do
<lordcirth> 'man patch' may be useful
<mutantturkey> sometimes i get a hang at "loading initial ramdisk" in grub
<mutantturkey> any way to fix it?
<dekatch> can i rename files without touching the .ext? like just leave the extension as is? is there some command line option?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, check this: so if i run this patch in terminal with the patch file for the driver it will do the rest: https://linux.die.net/man/1/patch
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, that is the idea, yes.  You just have to get the right source and be in the right directory.
<lordcirth> mutantturkey, when booted up, install 'smartmontools' and run 'smartctl -a' to check for hard drive problems.
<dax>  /cs op #ubuntu
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, okay here is something from the google group from the question i asked them and they give a way to solve it but with no instructional, check it here: https://pastebin.com/FYQvjpZR
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, which laptop do you have, again?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, so in it they say its probably with wrong module load order or just patching the kernel with the correct patch, so i am thinking i have two options one is to try to load the module correcty and the other is to just patch the kernel.
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, i have an asus t100ta its one of those baytrail 2 in 1 tablet pc's
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, guy says "I'm working on it." Was that recently?  If so, honestly I'd just wait and see if he posts something
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, that was 6 weeks ago
<lordcirth> You could post and ask about it nicely
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah i am posting right now as we speak
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, so i posted the question and will see what they say. thanks bro you where a huge help. i kind of want to try to do it on my own but this is way out of my league currently so on one hand i feel i should wait and then on the other hand i think i should give it a go my self
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, no problem, good luck!
<dekatch>  could somebody with bash exp help me on this one? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14509806/command-line-find-first-file-in-a-directory/14510051
<dekatch> basically what it does is: find first file in a directory and rename it to the directory name and move it up one level.
<user454> how recovery mtf?
<user454> alguno habla español?
<dekatch> so apperently he got his command working with help from there. but i cant get my head around all these
<user454> who speak spanish?
<dekatch> user454,
<user454> hello
<dekatch> i think there is even a spanish channel.
<mutantturkey> is there anyway to get 4.4 kernel on the current version of ubuntu?
<user454> they sleps in espain
<user454> sleep
<Doberman_Hunter> нехрена вас здесь
<implite_> ubottu Spanish | user454
<ubottu> user454: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user454> they gointo to sleep
<user454> they are sleeping
<user454> harry up!
<user454> im want to repair mtf
<user454> i think going to sleep
<implite_> What is mtf?
<user454> MFT, sorry
<implite_> user454 did you try ntfsfix
<implite_> ?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, okay bro i am about to add the 4.12 kernel :-) i know i am crazy but without risk, one can't get to the top in life so i will add the kernel then try to run the patches and see for kernel 4.12
<user454> implite_ speak spanish?
<videocall> i am considering an Acer Aspire E5-576G-5762 laptop as my new years purchase, any compatibility issues with GNU/Linux i should be aware of?
<user454> implite_ im using chkdsk  U: /f
<lordcirth> videocall, other acer aspire models have had problems with BIOS, I think: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/386009/acer-aspire-e5-573g-you-can-not-install-any-one-linux-distribution-the-problem-bios-1-25
<wildlander> Isn't quite rare to have a Firefox update in ubuntu on Christmas ?
<user5> братан
<user5> ауе
<user5> как жизь?
<lordcirth> !ru | user5
<ubottu> user5: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jk^> my archive manager give error
<jk^> "There's a problem to open archive - Fatal error"
<videocall> lordcirth, that is a different model
<Neo2> I've installed that ubuntu and it's broken
<Neo2> not exist ubuntu software center and ubuntu upgrade gets error
<Neo2> or this 'sudo get-apt install -f'
<Neo2> gnome ubuntu better don't install, broken all
<Neo2> worse than unity even
<Neo2> it's inpossible to install ubuntu  and there all works
<winsoff> Does ubuntu's livecd include gparted, clonezilla, and ntfs-3g?
<eraserpencil> https://pastebin.com/NaKAr7Bd
<eraserpencil> I installed eggdeps as the output suggested, but am met with a permissions error. executable permissions have been set yet I cant fix the error
<jk^> i have a problem with "Archive manager"
<noneal> That website helped me fix the low space in /boot
<TubbyNinja> jk^, What kind of problem?
<jk^> "It happens an error during loading archive - Fatal error"
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, hey so i added the kernel 4.12, check it here: https://pastebin.com/muSSSuam
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, and did it work?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, using that information in the pastebin it was added and now i will restart and take the big step to see if i could just run the patch.
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, well i haven't tried to restart and select 4.12 kernel yet
<lordcirth> noneal, glad to hear it.  In future, when prompted to autoremove, you should generally do it
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, so i just booted into 4.12 generic and my sound isn't working
<lordcirth> Well, I guess there are reasons that Canonical customizes their kernels
<jk^> TubbyNinja, https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ezzAz0mCP0C_DYldM23nY59MlzgqhgtV
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dEUp2r1yoNFog-pfVGTfK6pF4EJXTP5K
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, now the real question is to see if i can get the patches to work which would bring everything and more back to normal including sound
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, i feel like i needed to add 4.12 rc2 instead?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, why?  That's older
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, wait so i have 4.12 generic right now is = stable and the rc2 is considered older
<EldonMcGuinness> Wishes gnome worked better with my BT Headphones :/
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, yes.  rc2 means release candidate 2, ie, the second attempt at making a stable one.
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, so that means in the 4.12 stable it should be uploaded the patches already to the kernel then?
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, assuming those patches didn't break things
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, it says patches must be in the same location as the kernel? will all of the kernels be located in etc/kernel? or no
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, i got audio working again so thats good
<donavan01> is it possible to install ubuntu on a SD card ... my laptop doesnt recognize sd cards as boot devices I wasnt sure if there was some way to put the boot info on my main hard disc and have it point to my SD card
<ghostnik11> can anyone get me to run a patch in kernel 4.12, i keep getting this error when i run patch -pl command: patch: **** strip count l is not a number
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, -p is supposed to have a number right after it
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah i put -p1
<lordcirth> your paste said l, L, not 1
<lordcirth> donavan01, yes, that should be possible, manual partitioning should let you do that in the installer
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, your a genius
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, its asking me now: file to patch:?
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, i will do a pastebin, here it is: https://pastebin.com/tbxYXWET
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, so may i wasnt suppose to erase the first few lines in the patch that made it look like it came from someone's email?
<donavan01> lordcirth ... thanks I have 2 internal SD slots(pci-e card) and one external(built it) any idea which would be faster or do you think it would matter
<lordcirth> donavan01, pci-e should be faster, I'd think
<lordcirth> the card should be the limit, though
<lordcirth> ghostnik11, worth a try
<jk^> hi
<jk^> same problem with "archive manager" :\ i need to open an archive because in it i have some important information :\
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah that didn't work either. changing it back. i get the same error
<lordcirth> jk^, try opening it from the command line to get better error messages
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, yeah i was just resarching that error and someone on askubuntu was basically saying that i would need to ask the person who created the patch, wow didn't know it would be this difficult
<jk^> lordcirth, how to open it from command line?
<lordcirth> jk^, what kind of archive is it?
<jk^> .rar
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ezzAz0mCP0C_DYldM23nY59MlzgqhgtV
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dEUp2r1yoNFog-pfVGTfK6pF4EJXTP5K
<jk^> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> jk^, https://www.wikihow.com/Unrar-Files-in-Linux
<jk^> lordcirth, is it a command line only app?
<jk^> i'm not able to do that :-o
<rypervenche> jk^: How come?
<NinemmRx> whats up Ubuntu
<NinemmRx> love  you all
<strive> Aww.
<jk^> rypervenche,
<jk^> i'm not expert on pc
<mister9> bazhang is a faggot
<jk^> i'm not able to make working a command line only app
<mister9> el you are a cunt face
<el> must you do that here?
<rypervenche> Just ignore, he'll be taken care of soon.
<el> rypervenche: yes, i'm the op that was taking care of him.
<rypervenche> Ah, I have leaves filtered. Cool cool.
<mister9> dax: are you a fag?
<Dexx1_> I need help guys. All of my disks (including my external USB drive) is giving me read-only disk errors --- I tried using fsck without much luck :(
<ttvtech> #list
<Dexx1_> Halp. When I plug in my USB drive, I cannot copy anything to it. It says "read only" and aborts. I tried to run FSCK and also get "error: device is read only". Rebooted, now the entire system (including USB) gives "read only errors" :( -- Please halp me fix this, someone.
<jk^> which is the best app to manage archive in xubuntu? I try to use "Archive Manager" in Xubuntu which is installed by default byt it doesn't work :|
<jk^>  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dEUp2r1yoNFog-pfVGTfK6pF4EJXTP5K/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> <jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ezzAz0mCP0C_DYldM23nY59MlzgqhgtV/view?usp=sharing
<Dexx1_> This is my dmesg output if anyone finds it helpful: https://pastebin.com/raw/AjVzhYza
<tsarompy> jk try ark
<jk^> gui?
<jk^> tsarompy,
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi, Everytime I am on a VPN, HexChat wouldn't connect, I am using Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and 17.10
<Mr_Cyclops> !hexchat
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: errors?
<Mr_Cyclops> umm, let me grab that for you, hold on, back in a min
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, there you go .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26276698/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<Mr_Cyclops> k
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: think sasl method might dont like vpn
<jk^> <jk^> "It happens an error during the archive loading - "Fatal error"
<jk^> <jk^> in the other image is the same
<jk^> <jk^> messages
<jk^> <jk^> except for "UTF-8 error"
<jk^> <jk^> flocculant, i'm trying also to search for "ark" or "roller" in the Software's searchbox, but it doesn't appears anything, i need to open those archive, in them there are many important information i can't lose :( pls help me
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: perhaps ask that in #freenode with that error?
<Mr_Cyclops> kk
<jk^> the first error which appears is from the default archive manager in Xubuntu
<jk^> 2 equal messages, but one tells "Fatal error" and the other one "UTF-8 error"
<lotuspsychje> !paste | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> jk^: dont paste random text here mate
<vadi> How can I fix Ubuntu thinking that the function key is always pressed down? I can't use the normal F keys because all of the alternative keyboard actions happen instead
<imadu> hi
<imadu> Hi! all
<alkisg> vadi: Fn keys are usually hardware, they're not managed by the OS
<alkisg> Does it work properly e.g. in Windows or in the BIOS?
<vadi> I don't use Windows
<alkisg> Answer the second part then
<alkisg> About bios
<vadi> I don't think I can use those keys in the BIOS to begin with
<alkisg> Sure, "F10 = save, F12=netboot " etc
<alkisg> There are many Fxx combinations valid in BIOS
<vadi> I'll have a look.
<dax> vadi: there's probably an option in your firmware to change the default behavior, i know my Lenovo and HP laptops both have that
<dax> but yeah, it's not something Ubuntu handles, it's down lower than that :)
<vadi> I can't try the F keys in the bios as it's not an old-school one but a modern graphical one
<vadi> This is on a Dell Latitude E7470 - and the Fn keys used to work fine before, this regression happened sometime recently even though I am still on the same kernel
<b3h3m0th> I am unable to boot into Windows after installing Ubuntu. I am stuck in a blank pink screen after I select Windows from GRUB.
<b3h3m0th> ping
<blueskan> exit
<alkisg> vadi: UEFI has Fxx shortcuts as well, if you enter it you'll see many. If it doesn't work there either, it's a hardware problem.
<b3h3m0th> I am unable to boot into Windows after installing Ubuntu. I am stuck in a blank pink screen after I select Windows from GRUB.
<laceylaney> HI Guys.... Just installed openbox with obmenu, but obmenu will not launch. Whenever I try to run it from a terminal I get "Error: Couldn't create default menu file!" Anyone know why I cannot launch it ??
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: pink screen?
<vadi> alkisg: there were no shortcuts listed, there was just the mouse and buttons
<b3h3m0th> yea the GRUB screen's color
<b3h3m0th> Ubuntu's color
<alkisg> vadi: read the man page or google it or use a live cd. If you make sure that it works *anywhere* else, then we can start thinking it may be an OS issue
<alkisg> *the UEFI documentation, your manual
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: uncomment #GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub, and run update-grub, and reboot. This will avoid the pink color, so that you can read error messages
<alkisg> (assuming that now you don't see error messages, that is)
<b3h3m0th> I had commented GRUB_GFXpayload_linux=None and set  GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<b3h3m0th> GRUB_TERMINAL is also required?
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: GRUB_TERMINAL uses the black/white text mode, so that you can report error messages that may be hidden in the pink mode
<alkisg> vadi: from your manual: when the Dell logo appears, you can: • Access System Setup by pressing F2 key • Bring up the one-time boot menu by pressing F12 key
<alkisg> There are many shortcuts listed in your UEFI firmware
<alkisg> F1 Displays the System Setup help file.
<alkisg> Unobtrusive Mode This option, when enabled, pressing Fn+F7 turns off all light and sound emissions in the system. To resume normal operation, press Fn+F7 again. This option is disabled by default.
<alkisg> vadi: and there are lots of options to configure the Fn key, e.g. Fn Key Emulation Allows you to set the option where the Scroll Lock key is used to simulate the Fn key feature. Enable Fn Key Emulation (default)
<alkisg> And Fn Lock Options right below that
<b3h3m0th> alkisg:  what does the values None/<gpu name>text mean for the GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX?
<b3h3m0th> *None/<gpuname>/text
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: I don't have any such entry, are you using some boot theme?
<alkisg> Anyway,you don't need to edit anything else there
<alkisg> Just the GRUB_TERMINAL line
<b3h3m0th> aight cool
<b3h3m0th> let me see
<b3h3m0th> I should do update-grub right?
<b3h3m0th> or undate-grub2?
<b3h3m0th> *up
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: sudo update-grub
<b3h3m0th> alkisg:  something alarming came up in place of the pink screen
<alkisg> What's the message then?
<alkisg> That's what we wanted to see
<b3h3m0th> Top left of screen: Setting partition type to 0x7
<b3h3m0th> Center of screen line1: BootSector Write !!
<b3h3m0th> Center of screen line2: VIRUS: Continue (Y/N)? <cursor prompt>
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: well, that doesn't sound comforting :D Boot into ubuntu, and upload the output of sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> And, the contents of your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<b3h3m0th> is this a malware?
<b3h3m0th> Where does the text "VIRUS" come from?
<b3h3m0th> When I hit the "N", it booted to windows
<alkisg> It's not part of ubuntu :)
<alkisg> Try googling or asking in #windows
<mato_> @search thin red line
<b3h3m0th> alkisg:  why not?!
<b3h3m0th> I said it booted to windows because I selected windows from GRUB before this all happened
<b3h3m0th> If I select ubuntu, it shows the VIRUS screen again and boots to Ubuntu upon hitting N
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: in the old days, there was a bios setting to "enable antivirus protection" meaning it would watch on writes on sector 0
<alkisg> Check if your BIOS has such a setting, and if yes, turn it off
<b3h3m0th> I remember enabling bootsector virus protection on my BIOS
<alkisg> Right, that's the one
<alkisg> Not an ubuntu issue, but a bios issue there
<b3h3m0th> issue?
<b3h3m0th> it's a feature right? A security feature!
<b3h3m0th> Why is Ubuntu tripping that ?
<b3h3m0th> I mean why does Ubuntu have to behave with some bootsector virus signature?
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: it was a security feature back in 1990 when viruses wrote themselves to the boot sector
<alkisg> ...not anymore :)
<alkisg> Ask in #grub for details on why writing to mbr is needed
<b3h3m0th> It's abnormal for something legitimate to write to MBR apart from some installation phase?
<neure> hi
<neure> what should i do when sudo apt remove is stuck?
<gordonjcp> neure: stuck in what sense?
<neure> stuck as in "Progress: [ 50%]" and not making progress
<neure> I killed apt and dpkg once
<neure> and tried again but same result
<neure> ps shows things like /usr/sbin/groupdel, /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 62 --force-depends --remove, /usr/bin/perl /usr/sbin/delgroup --quiet --system --only-if-empty, etc there but not making progress
<neure> apparently delgroup --system --only-if-empty hangs
<alkisg> (11:57:46 πμ) b3h3m0th: It's abnormal for something legitimate to write to MBR apart from some installation phase? ==> it depends; some OSes require the "boot flag" so it may be necessary for dual booting; although recent versions of windows shouldn't require that
<alkisg> (changing it; they need it but ubuntu doesn't, so there's no need to constantly write to it)
<alkisg> Nowadays uefi/gpt is used, so no mbr code there anyway
<b3h3m0th> I see
<b3h3m0th> I don't have UEFI support on my board though
<alkisg> b3h3m0th: just disable that ancient bios option, there's no need for it
<alkisg> "load setup defaults" doesn't use it anyway
<b3h3m0th> Okay
<alkisg> It was obsolete 20 years ago
<gordonjcp> neure: can you work out what group it's trying to delete?
<neure> it was group related to the package i was trying to remove
<gordonjcp> okay
<neure> i ended up killing the delgroup
<gordonjcp> neure: maybe the group isn't empty, are you still part of that group?
<geirha> it was probably waiting for a lock
<neure> "If the option --only-if-empty is given, the group won't be removed if it has any members left" That doesnt sound like the command should simply block..
<gordonjcp> neure: right, but it may be the script wrapping it that has blocked?
<gordonjcp> I'm guessing here
<neure> nope i tried to call it standalone from command line
<gordonjcp> and it blocks?
<neure> yup
<neure> although i think i figured out why
<neure> active directory integration on the machine might affect operations on groups
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> hahaha, GLWT
<neure> time compgen -g reported that it took 45 seconds
<neure> so "stuck" could have been just "slow"
<gordonjcp> could be
<geirha> A huge amount of groups then?
<gordonjcp> geirha: that are all empty and non-system :-)
<geirha> ah wait, it's slow because it has to contact AD
<neure> over 1300 groups yes
<gordonjcp> neure: and since you're using AD, over a network
<gordonjcp> and potentially with a very slow response, since AD doesn't seem that quick
<geirha> that's not a lot
<luxio> I love that `l` is aliased to `ls`
<luxio> is that by default or is it just me not remembering what I did?
<luxio> Because if it's by default, it's a nice touch.
<geirha> default, I believe. Look in /etc/skel/.bashrc
<geirha> When a new user is created, the content of /etc/skel is copied to its new homedir, so unless you've changed anything under /etc/skel, that should be the defaults
<b3h3m0th> How to check if it is my network adapter that is slowing down my internet connection?
<b3h3m0th> oops sorry wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: your on ubuntu?
<b3h3m0th> yes
<b3h3m0th> I have all three realms, Ubuntu, OSX, WIndows
<b3h3m0th> up and running from the same router
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: we can only support you for the ubuntu part, so is it slowing down on ubuntu on all Os?
<lotuspsychje> *or
<b3h3m0th> On Ubuntu (and windows but that doesnt matte)
<b3h3m0th> On OSX it's 20 times faster
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: wich ubuntu version and chipset/driver?
<lotuspsychje> b3h3m0th: hastebin.com sudo lshw -C network
<gambl0re> is there a linux mint channel
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: I guess you should check what speed the interface is actually seeing
<lotuspsychje> !mint | gambl0re yes
<ubottu> gambl0re yes: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: ethtool will tell you that
<b3h3m0th> gordonjcp:  lshw says RTL8191/2/6E
<b3h3m0th> AIDA's hw monitor tools said: "x1 Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast ethernet adapter"
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: okay but that only says what kind of chip it is
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: what does ethtool say?
<b3h3m0th> what should I look for?
<b3h3m0th> I mean what params?
<gordonjcp> "Speed" :-)
<gordonjcp> also maybe Duplex
<gordonjcp> gordonjcp@pasotti:~$ ethtool enp2s0 | grep Speed
<gordonjcp> 	Speed: 1000Mb/s
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: oh hold on, RTL8191 is a wifi card
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: I have no idea what that would say or do
<gordonjcp> b3h3m0th: as far as speeds go, all bets are off for wifi, you get what you get
<b3h3m0th> I don't have a wifi card :o
<meiga> pchoo: hola!
<b3h3m0th> gordonjcp:  Speed: 200Mb/s
<b3h3m0th> not a wifi card btw. :/
<makun> hello
<makun> my english is poor
<makun> and you
<DrGrov> Hello, running Kubuntu 16.04 but have a general USB 3.X question.
<DrGrov> Has anyone seen any minor/major effect of transfer speeds, both read and write, on 16.04 and USB 3.X?
<tayranosaurus> hello
<makun> every one
<makun> chat with us
<lotuspsychje_> !chat | makun
<ubottu> makun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<makun> hello
<makun> every one
<dan01> My mom has a old HP laptop that came with Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop 11 (SLED11). And I was fascinated by the fact that it has a GRUB option of System Restore, sort of like Windows 10 'reset. How hard is it to make this in Ubuntu?
<dan01> makun: hi
<lotuspsychje_> !recovery | dan01
<ubottu> dan01: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<dan01> lotuspsychje_ thanks!
<makun> where are you from
<lotuspsychje_> makun: only ubuntu support questions here
<lotuspsychje> dan01: another way, is to repair an ubuntu with a liveusb, where you can preserve your /home data
<makun> byebye
<lotuspsychje> !info snapper | dan01 or this
<ubottu> dan01 or this: snapper (source: snapper): Linux filesystem snapshot management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (artful), package size 327 kB, installed size 1771 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dan01> lotuspsychje: Is that not only for btrfs?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: yeah
<lotuspsychje> !info backintime-qt4 | dan01 this perhaps
<ubottu> dan01 this perhaps: backintime-qt4 (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system (graphical interface). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.12-2 (artful), package size 48 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Ascavasaion> I have a computers running 8 x 4TB SCSI drives in RAID... so 16TB.  The motherboard has a 1Gb built in Etherne.  I popped another 1Gb PCIe NIC
<Ascavasaion> Sorry
<Ascavasaion> I have a computers running 8 x 4TB SCSI drives in RAID... so 16TB.  The motherboard has a 1Gb built in NIC.  I popped another 1Gb PCIe NIC into it.  I booted a Live USB of Ubuntu 16.04.3 and set both NICs up.  Under network icon top right it shows both have their own given static IPs, and where I typed in subnet 255.255.255.0 it changed it to 24.  I can ping, but was wondering if it automatically be a 2Gb (2 x 1Gb NIC) connection or if I need to
<Ascavasaion> somehow connect them?  Never done this before.
<Neo3> I've installed ubuntu gnome, works better than ubuntu unity without errors for a while
<Neo3> there was error with sudo apt-get upgrade, I did sudo apt-get clean and then reinstall and everything reinstalled normally
<Neo3> sudo apt-get clean This command removes last load packages?
<Neo3> and software senter there exists, just it not see from all programs, should fill out search fild
<linuxthefish> hi, is there a ffmpeg package? i'm sure there used to be one!
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, hey i think i might have finally found something that can help me, or i might just be going crazy trying to solve the brightness issue of this device. with this i might be able to even unlock more features, check it here: https://github.com/Asus-T100/kernel/wiki/Compiling-the-kernel-for-T100TAF
<Neo3> I've checked how many memory it takes for a while and it 3GB and free common disk 25Gb I'd allocated 30, probably 5Gb is swap
<Neo3> so little memory it takes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dan01> BluesKaj: Hi!
<lotuspsychje> !info ffmpeg | linuxthefish
<ubottu> linuxthefish: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.3.4-2 (artful), package size 1504 kB, installed size 2198 kB
<BluesKaj> hi dan01
<dan01> I have a 1366 X 768 LCD laptop monitor 16:9, it it normal for Gnome to look like this?: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AkWFsvdhoP4MuQBhfBU_1EsVihRx
<dan01> I find the UI is to big
<lotuspsychje> dan01: looks good to me
<lotuspsychje> dan01: wich ubuntu are you on?
<dan01> lotuspsychje: One Windows I can see more line on Netbeans without scrolling that I can on Linux
<dan01> lotuspsychje: That's a Fedora system to be honest, but it looks the same on 17.10
<dan01> Would you mind sharing  a screenshot of your desktop? :)
<dan01> If you are on gnome
<linuxthefish> lotuspsychje but it gives "Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package." on ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> dan01: what says your xrandr
<lotuspsychje> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<BluesKaj> hmm, bacports?
<BluesKaj> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> dan01: anything special as program you want to see open?
<dan01> lotuspsychje: If you have a IDE or TextEditor and a file with lots of lines, that would be just great
<ghostnik11> lordcirth, hey what are your thoughts about using someone's prepatched kernel? is it something that would put me at risk?
<Olanzapin> how do i enable gnome-desktop in ubuntu 17.10 minimal installation?
<BluesKaj> linuxthefish, here are some ffmpeg options https://askubuntu.com/questions/691109/how-do-i-install-ffmpeg-and-codecs
<IhrFussel> I have a question that's not directly related to Ubuntu but I cannot find a better channel to ask: I'm on a VPS that runs Ubuntu 16.04 ... now sometimes the game server I run on it lags horribly (30-60 secs) but I can still use the terminal while that happens...does that point rather to a CPU or I/O bottleneck?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: http://oi68.tinypic.com/cn78l.jpg
<lotuspsychje> dan01: my netbook res:  1366x768      59.97*+
<dan01> lotuspsychje: Thanks! And, oh that was I was about to ask, thanks a lot! I'll make some comparisons see if they match
<lotuspsychje> dan01: that was syslog
<dan01> Oh, and another UI question, am I the only one who thinks a gnome extension to disconnect from a network should be included?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: if you have a reccomend i would suggest a new !bug with the idea
<lotuspsychje> dan01: saying your missing something by default
<lotuspsychje> !bug | dan01
<ubottu> dan01: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<imi> hi
<imi> there's no python binary in ubuntu
<imi> how do I fix this?
<e_> imi that's impossible
<e_> imi what does 'type python' give back?
<imi> e_: bash: type: python: not found -- I have python3 but I don't have python binary
<imi> but since I have #!/bin/env python scripts having a python binary (or softlink) would be good
<Neo3> hi
<Neo3> I've registered?
<e_> imi: what about 'ls -l /usr/bin/python' does it give anything?
<Ascavasaion> Can one install FreeNAS in Ubuntu?  Or does it have to run on its own on a machine, thus taking using the machine for other purposes out of the equation?
<Neo3> I've got problem, How can I mound windows dynamic disk?
<Neo3> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1514557133.png
<Neo3> It's because I have dynamic disk D?
<imi> e_: ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/python': No such file or directory
<e_> imi: wow
<e_> imi: i think you have to reinstall ubuntu at this point
<imi> up to date ubuntu 17.10
<imi> I've just installed it less than 2 weeks ago
<e_> imi: python is missing! it's integral to ubuntu's functioning
<imi> e_: once again, I have python3 binary. What I'm missing is a python binary
<e_> more packages are removed for sure too
<Neo3> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Invalid argument
<Neo3> The device '/dev/sdb2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. ???
<e_> imi: ah, i get you now
<Neo3> it's dynamic disk, in windows it's one
<e_> imi: for me /usr/bin/python is from the package 'python-minimal' so try sudo apt-get install python-minimal
<imi> e_: I'm confused now... according to apt-file python3-minimal should have installed a python binary as well (which is missing at this point despite python3-minimal being installed...)
<geirha> My guess is, python scripts that use python might expect it to be python 2.x, so the python3 package probably intentionally don't make a python symlink
<imi> e_: I'm even more confused now... after the successful run of `sudo apt install python3-minimal --reinstall` python binary is still missing
<Guest37007> im bad feeling
<geirha> since scripts written for python2.x are very likely to break with python3
<Guest37007> 3
<Guest37007> 22
<Guest37007> im bad feeling 2
<e_> imi: odd, 'dpkg -L python-minimal | grep /usr/bin/python' shows it?
<geirha> python-minial != python3-minimal
<e_> geirha: yes, he wants the /usr/bin/python that points to python2.7
<e_> maybe you just have to create that symlink yourself
<imi> e_: it says I don't have python-minimal installed :p
<geirha> then he should install python or python-minimal, not python3-minimal
<e_> geirha: oh, he misread my post earlier, i didnt notice
<e_> imi: install it :D
<imi> e_: I've just REinstalled it 5 mins ago
<e_> imi python-minimal not python3-minimal
<geirha> imi: no, you installed python3-minimal instead of python-minimal
<imi> hm
<imi> is that safe? if that is a necessity why it isn't preinstalled?
<geirha> presumably Ubuntu's core utilities that use python have all been fixed to work with python3
<geirha> so python2 is no longer necessary in a default install. It is safe to have python 2 and 3 installed at the same time though
<e__> j #linux
<imi> ok thank you.
<Olanzapin> how do i do. Trying to install grub on a raid0 system but i always get error install ing grub. i'm using 17.10 netinst
<payaso> hi im trying to setup dual boot with ubuntu and windows 7. in the Installation Type menu, which partition do i use as bootloader?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | payaso
<ubottu> payaso: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<payaso> also i allocated 25GB for ubuntu, is that enough?
<arora> payaso: No
<arora> payaso: It depends on what you wish to use it for.. but 25gb is comparativily small!
<lotuspsychje> Olanzapin: try to catch the error on a hastebin, then come back with your original issue here
<Olanzapin> ok will do so
<lotuspsychje> arora: ubuntu setup asks 8,5gig to install
<payaso> just for learning
<arora> payaso: It might be enough, but with more and more pckgs, it might seem short.
<payaso> fine
<arora> lotuspsych 8.5gigs for the base install, plus ide's are getting heavy these days
<arora> payaso: What do you intend to learn?
<payaso> how to use ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> arora: true
<payaso> if i understand correctly, i can install bootloader on windows partition if my bios supports eufi?
<arora> payaso: 'Learning to use ubuntu', you can't learn it, you use it every day for the task in hand and find how ubuntu does it.
<payaso> if i install bootloader on ubuntu partition then i need to add ubuntu to windows bootloader?
<payaso> arora: you're right
<etah_Tv> anyone available to try and see if they can help me with a samba question that is killing me
<Sn388> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG IS HOSTING THE DDOS AND FLOODING CHALLENGE..PLEASE SEE VAP0R IN #SUPERBOWL FOR DETAILS!! epufojccyu: etah_Tv daynaskully wetterfu1hs effortDee kameloso^ f10 Laif e14 Scheder knoxy multifractal_ indy21 rosattig jubo2 ron__ Es0teric |ifei5g00d gsilvapt xet7 IhrFussel so_ vlada-ch Ascavasaion rouge47 BluesKaj kk
<arora> etah_Tv: #samba might help!
<etah_Tv> thanks arora
<armoxin> hello
<anddam> howdy
<anddam> I have a laptop with an old Vivid Vervet, likely from edubuntu
<anddam> is there a chance to upgrade it to Xenial or Zesty?
<anddam> btw is 17.10 codenamed Zesty as well?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: better clean install mate
<lotuspsychje> anddam: 17.10 is artful
<anddam> can I install over and keep just home?
<alkisg> Sure
<anddam> this is my nephew's laptop, unlikely she ever touched anything system-y
<alkisg> Select "something else" in the partition defining step, and keep /
<anddam> I'll grab an usb memory
<gambl0re> if i install ubuntu's bootloader on top of windows then that means ubuntu will be the one that prompts for the dual boot menu. if i decide to uninstall ubuntu will bootloader default back to windows bootloader?
<alkisg> gambl0re: no, you'd need to reinstall the windows boot loader
<gambl0re> is it hard?
<alkisg> No, you boot from the windows installation cd and select repair boot problems
<alkisg> And it does it automatically
<gambl0re> i see. thanks
<alkisg> np
<gambl0re> also im still deciding between ubuntu and mint, is there any real signifcant differences between them besides just the appearance?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: we can only promote ubuntu, as we are in #ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: vanilla ubuntu works like a charm on many systems
<gambl0re> ok!
<alkisg> gambl0re: mint doesn't follow the debian policy and is frowned upon by almost all ubuntu devs
<gambl0re> if i only knew what the debian policy was but thanks
<lotuspsychje> !debian | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<anddam> "The download of Ubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to an issue on certain Lenovo laptops"
<anddam> should I get it anyway, if possible, since this is an old ASUS laptop?
<hggdh> anddam: you *can*. But better not.
<anddam> ok, LTS it is
<gordonjcp> I should probably take 17.10 off my Lenovo laptop
<anddam> and it's still advised to install from scratch rather than trying the upgrade 15.04 > 16.04?
<anddam> s/it's/is it/
<hggdh> anddam: you cannot upgrade directly from 15.04 to 16.04. You have to go 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04
<hggdh> anddam: so it is probably easier to install 16.04 from scratch
<BluesKaj> anddam, yes it is ...my lenovo G500 laptop had no issues whatsoever with 16.04 , nor does it with 17.10/KDE/Plasma
<anddam> hggdh: that's what I meant to do but the upgrade fails with several 404 errors
<anddam> btw this seems to be an i386 install, how do I check from /proc/cpuinfo if I can install amd64?
<BluesKaj> anddam, sudo lshw -C cpu
<anddam> ah, bingo
<anddam> https://ark.intel.com/products/41498/Intel-Celeron-Processor-900-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<anddam> BluesKaj: width is 64b
<anddam> so amd64 it is
<anddam> thanks
<BluesKaj> ok
<anddam> btw I'm getting 17.10 ;-)
<bipul> Hello i am facing issue, I am unable to detect my second monitor. It says "could not get screen information" inside gnome-control-center display
<klemax> Hello. Can I upgrade my system from 17.10 to 18.04 LTS?
<ikonia> 18.04 LTS doesn't exist yet
<ikonia> there is just a very very early development set of packages
<klemax> When it does, can I?
<ikonia> should be able to
<klemax> do-release-upgrade would be enough to do it?
<ikonia> should be, but you won't know until the release notes are out
<klemax> Okay.
<klemax> In fact, I like 17.10 but i need a lts one for long support.
<bipul> Any solution for my question?
<Groar> I'm having some trobules with cups. Whenever I turn on my computer and my session starts, cups reports an error and printer will no longer work
<ikonia> Groar: the error maybe helpful, and details of the printer
<electricmilk> Not really sure where else to ask this...I just installed Ubuntu in Windows 10.  Anything wrong with keeping cygwin installed?
<ikonia> electricmilk: do what you want
<ikonia> it's your box
<ikonia> win 10
<ikonia> oops
<electricmilk> ikonia,  Just wondering if it will cause conflicts
<Groar> ikonia: basically says the process has been unexpectedly closed. And Brother DCP 350 C
<ikonia> electricmilk: why would it ?
<electricmilk> ikonia,  That I don't know
<ikonia> Groar: I'd be checking that printers linux support status and what version of cups/driver is needed
<ikonia> electricmilk: zero issue with it
<electricmilk> ikonia,  Cool thanks
<Groar> ikonia: honestly, that's stupid. Worked until few months ago
<ikonia> Groar: what's stupid about it
<Groar> ikonia: sorry, it's not your fault, was my fault for asking a noob
<ikonia> Groar: what's stupid about it
<Groar> ikonia: It worked until June or July, and didn't update my Ubuntu version
<ikonia> Groar: so there have been no updates applied to your machine since june / july ?
<Groar> updates, yeah, but no dist-upgrade
<ikonia> Groar: so.....you have no idea if cups or any of it's dependencies have been updated
<ikonia> or any of the specific cups driver packages
<Groar> that's true
<ikonia> Groar: so maybe - it's not stupid is it
<ikonia> to check exactly what version of cups and the driver is needed to support that printer
<ikonia> and verifying your system
<Groar> gonna check it
<ikonia> maybe you're not talking to someone who is a "noob"
<anddam> as strategy in order to keep current users I'm going to keep home, create a new user upon install, and then add the users later without creating home
<anddam> I'm afraid of losing data
<ikonia> anddam: I don't understand that strategy
<anddam> and cannot backup easily the data now, but they are not of the utmost importance
<anddam> ikonia: how so?
<ikonia> anddam: I don't understand what you're trying to do with it, or how it will help you
<anddam> ikonia: I'm installing a new ubuntu on an old 15.04
<anddam> while keeping existing data
<ikonia> anddam: so you're "upgradging"
<ikonia> not installing
<anddam> yes, my bad
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> how will changing users help you ?
<anddam> as I wrote about an hour ago, just before you started replying to klemax
<anddam> how am I changing users?
<ikonia> anddam: I've not seen anything
<ikonia> anddam: explain what you are doing with the users then, I don't follow
<anddam> while upgrading on existing system I figure /etc/passwd get flushed, doesn't it?
<ikonia> anddam: no
<anddam> then I'm not going to do anything, really
<anddam> I just dumped the new desktop ISO on an USB memory
<Groar> ahhh, that was the problem, ikonia. You got it
<anddam> thanks
<Groar> Yeah, definitely, you're not a noob
<Groar> thanks
<ikonia> Groar: maybe next time show a little better manners to people and don't jump to conclusions,
<anddam> Groar: ikonia or me?
<anddam> oh, I see now
<bipul> I am unable to detect my second monitor. It says "could not get screen information" inside gnome-control-center display
<Ascavasaion> Could I install Ubuntu Desktop 16.04.01 onto my server, i3 CPU, 8Gb RAM, 8 x 4TB SCSI drives, and then install something like OpenMediaVault, or similar (suggestions would be most welcome) onto it and then use it as a NAS running in the background, and a standard normal desktop?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: sure
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: OpenMediaVault?  The Googling I did says that because it is Debian based it will not work on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: Ubuntu is debian based
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: and you said "something like OpenMediaVault"
<ikonia> there are many tools like it
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: That is what I thought.. but... https://forum.openmediavault.org/index.php/Thread/5381-Fresh-Install-Will-I-run-into-many-issues-putting-OMV-on-Ubuntu-14-server/
<bipul> yes i am able to solve it. Thank you.
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: I believe they are saying it's a specific debian built not actually debian
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: however there are many alternatives
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: hehe  True... any suggestion of "something like OpenMediaVault" then?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: the freenas packages ?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: or just don't use a "package" and use solutions that are generic
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: I can install freenas into Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: eg: just setup samba on ubuntu, with deluge torrent client, ssh server and components to make up the functionality you want
<ikonia> Ascavasaion: lots of options for you
<Ascavasaion> ikonia: Aaaah, okay... build it up myself.  I understand.
<BluesKaj> or just store your media files in designated folders Like Music, Video, Pictures etc
<BluesKaj> and add the drive to your /etc/fstab
<anddam> mmm is the desktop ISO bootable off USB memory stick?
<anddam> ohhhh, nvm
<Ascavasaion> thank you ikonia and BluesKaj
<anddam> I dumped onto first partition rather than on the device
<xorpad> How do I set the display resolution to a forced resolution(which is my chromebooks native res) via command line with KDE on wayland?
<xorpad> I never used wayland before and none of the settings plasma kde gives me work... the setting for resoultion isn't a dropdown with 2 options like it should be but rather a non-clickable text of 1366x768(native res is 1536x864 or something like that I can check the exact number if I get a command/file to use/edit)
<xorpad> I installed KDE xenial with crouton on chromebook and because I hadn't re-upped the resoultion after resetting the thing, the chroot took the resolution I was using, If I want to waste several hours of setting things up that I just did, I can remake the chroot with chromebook on the higher res and the chroot will adopt it but I would like to before reinstalling from scratch via crouton via debootstrap, I'd like to try forcefully setting the
<xorpad> resoultion if possible
<BluesKaj> de/plasma and wayland have very limited graphics capabilities anf you resolution settings may be part of that problem...wayland on  kde is still way behind the curve
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma
<xorpad> BlueKaj, it defintely worked when I installed from crouton with chromebook res at native and not the default 1366x768 like I mistakenly did this time
<xorpad> I didn't know the chroot would hard-code the resoultion into settings I can't change, or at least don't know where to find/change
<xorpad> before I wiped my chromebook I had full res, the solution i'm trying to avoid is deleting my chroot and debootstrapping from scratch and having to reconfigure all my software and stuff I use
<xorpad> just to get the resoultion, but I'll do it if I have to
<xorpad> just that I spent like 3 hours installing and configuring everything I need
<xorpad> whatever, I'm removing the image and reinstalling, I guess I got another 3 hours of FUN FUN FUN configuring my system for typical use
<xorpad> lulz, later guys thanks for the input
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Is it okay to start Ubuntu Server 16.04 or 17 on 512MB Ram ?
<ikonia> it will start just fine
<V7> Thank you ikonia
<V7> Btw which one will you recommend ? 16 or 17 ?
<ikonia> depends on your needs
<V7> Roger
<Neo2> where in linux iis installed apps? I've installed keepassx and want run it like root
<Neo2> as root
<ikonia> Neo2: you shouldn't run it as root
<ikonia> you should run it as your normal user
<Neo2> but if I run as user I can't access windows disk
<Neo2> there saved pasword database
<leftyfb> V7: there is no Ubuntu version 16 or 17. There is 16.04, 16.10, 17.04 and 17.10. If you're going to be building a server I would highly recommend 16.04.
<V7> Thank you leftyfb
<ikonia> Neo2: you can mount the windows disk as the user you are running as, and you can access it
<Neo2> in filel manager I see this file
<Neo2> in keepass not
<ikonia> you need to resolve that issue
<ikonia> not run keypass as root
<Neo2> how partitiond mount by default?
<ikonia> it mounts under the user you are logged in as using fuser
<Neo2> ikonia: make copy of file
<ikonia> fuse
<ikonia> shouldn't need to make a copy of the file
<oguz> hi
<electricmilk> oguz, hi
<oguz> how are you ?
<electricmilk> oguz, Good you?
<oguz> good
<Neo2> could not read the content of neo permission denight
<Neo2> this app cant read
<ikonia> if you can read it, the app can read it
<Neo2> even my user folder
<ikonia> if it's running as your user
<Neo2> last time I'd managed to customize it in unity, it was working
<Neo2> there exists keepassxc
<Neo2> will try it
<duhamel> Hi all, cannot get ubuntu 17.10 to boot even with clean install. i think its graphic related. amd rx480 do not have AMDGPU-pro installed. if i choose recovery op[tions at grub then boot normally it works.
<duhamel> does anybody have a similar issue?
<ikonia> nope
<pags> hey folks - first time in the irc and I am looking for some help with an error I am getting whilst installing attempting to install ubuntu from a usb. I consistently get a 'ubiquity crashed with typeerror in partman_dialog()....' simililar to the bug described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1064151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064151 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_dialog(): 'NoneType' object is not subscriptable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pags> I can't seem to find any solutions around this and have tried on multiple usbs....any help would be greatly appreciated.
<duhamel> is there a way to install latest amdgpu-pro with 17.10
<duhamel> pags have you ran an md5sum on your iso? you can boot into live environment from usb? which ubuntu version?
<pags> A bit of a newcomer to linux so I have no idea what 'md5sum' is...ubuntu 16.04 is the version I am using...I believe I am able to run in a live environment as when I selected 'Try ubuntu without installing' when intially booting, things apppear to run smoothly - it is only when I click on the install ubuntu icon that things go awry...it seems like my system is not recognizing my disk partitions and then I am thrown with this ubiquity is
<Neo2> what does means rpm?
<ikonia> Neo2: it means not for ubuntu - it's a package format for a different distro
<ikonia> pags: what's your actual problem ?
<Neo2> I downloaded skype rpm and have run it
<ikonia> Neo2: bad idea
<Neo2> it's independent program?
<electricmilk> You can convert rpm to deb with alien
<Neo2> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> Neo2: no,
<Neo2> ikonia: but why it run?
<electricmilk> But way better to just download the .deb file for skype
<Neo2> ikonia: how install it?
<ikonia> Neo2: it's designed for redhat based systems
<ikonia> Neo2: because it's not designed for ubuntu
<ikonia> Neo2: you don't, it's not meant for ubuntu
<electricmilk> You can convert rpm though but...why would you for skype
<Neo2> ok, will seek for ubuntu
<pags> ikonia - I am unable to install ubuntu due to a ubiquity error when attempting to install
<ikonia> pags: does it actually error
<duhamel> pags: Type "md5", type a space, drag the iso file into the terminal window (appends command with iso file path), and press Enter. The command line returns the hash number
<ikonia> Neo2: you should not try to convert rpms
<ikonia> that only really works for non-arch-specific rpms
<duhamel> then check ubuntus website to compare the number to their md5sum listed
<Neo2> ikonia: how install skype?
<Neo2> there one distr
<ikonia> !skype | Neo2
<ubottu> Neo2: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<duhamel> pags: another thing is to format your hard drive with gparted before using the installer. are you using "erase and install" or "something else" option in the installer
<ikonia> pags: I'm interested in the error and your disk setup, eg: a raided disk or encypted
<pags> duhamel the only option I select is 'english' on the first screen and then it seems to go to the screen where I select whether to 'install third-party software for graphics and wifi-hardware...'
<pags> I leave the box unchecked and then hit continue
<Neo2> ikonia: that skype that I download in rpm we can run without install
<pags> and then on the 'instalation type' screen there is no drives detected and when I click chance it says 'ubuntu has experienced an internal error'
<Neo2> ikonia: ./ and all works
<pags> and gives the ubiquity error
<duhamel> okay are you dual booting or just installing ubuntu?
<pags> just installing ubuntu
<ikonia> Neo2: once again - I advise you not to do that
<pags> its on a asus 270a motherboard using a 7th gen celeron intel processor
<duhamel> are you connected to the internet with the live environment?
<pags> I have not placed my wifi adapter in yet
<pags> so no I am not connected to the internet
<Neo2> ikonia: why? See, I can create folder where I'll store all this apps, and make shellscript for run it?
<ikonia> Neo2: for the reason I've said 2 times - it's not designed for ubuntu
<Neo2> ikonia: that skype from rmp is not installed, it uses own files
<Neo2> ikonia: it's portable?
<gambl0re> why am i still seeing my windows drive mounted in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Neo2: I'm bored of explaining this now, do what you want, I've advised you not to do this, do what you want
<Neo2> why it works without installation?
<Neo2> if app is not portable it can work too?
<leftyfb> gambl0re: that's a loaded question. Might want to clarify.
<ikonia> Neo2: you've probably just expanded it, an rpm is basically a cpio archive
<electricmilk> Neo2,  Here is a good guide to install skype on ubuntu https://www.lifewire.com/install-skype-4-3-in-ubuntu-15-10-2202062
<Neo2> ikonia: see what I have http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/17/1229/h_1514571094_5715084_7895fae0fd.png
<gambl0re> when i open up Folders i can still see my windows drive even though im booted in ubuntu
<ikonia> Neo2: I don't care what you have
<duhamel> i would connect to the net with a hard line just to make things easier. some wifi adapters can still be a pain in the ass even with 16.04
<ikonia> Neo2: it doesn't change anything I've said
<Neo2> electricmilk: I extracted files and got two folders
<leftyfb> gambl0re: it's probably not mounted till you click on it.
<Neo2> ikonia: but it's works, and sublime 3 also worked in this way
<leftyfb> gambl0re: Ubuntu should/will list all available drives for mounting that are attached
<duhamel> most will work out of the box but some oddballs dont
<ikonia> Neo2: you've said that, and I've explained why it's a bad idea,
<pags> duhamel: Could you advise on the next steps I should take when I connect to the internet? My ethernet port quite is far and it will take a bit of effort to get connected to it
<ikonia> Neo2: so it's up to you what you want to do
<pags> ill have to move the setup over
<Neo2> ikonia: ok
<leftyfb> gambl0re: https://askubuntu.com/questions/124094/how-to-hide-an-ntfs-partition-from-ubuntu
<leftyfb> gambl0re: look at the 2nd post
<gambl0re> can it be potentially hazardous if i just left it?
<Neo2> electricmilk: I couldn't find this url #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu yakkety partner
<Neo2> I shuuld add it?
<duhamel> pags: i would connect to internet, leave additional software and updates unchecked. sometimes after you select next after this step it can take a while to move on. the next screen is where to install. select something else. click the hdd you want to use then click the plus sign, make a 1024 mb ext4 partition for /boot check the format box. make a 10240mb ext4 partition for / and most of the rest for /home. after that you could also
<duhamel> make a swap area if on hdd (i skip this step on sdd)
<Neo2> why there urls are differ? http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/17/1229/h_1514571446_8148315_ee642fc12c.png
<pags> ok that makes sense - is there any particular reason that being connected to the internet would help in the installation process?
<pags> When I get to the partition screen it just shows me an empty screen where my ubiquity crashes - why would being connected to the internet solve this?
<duhamel> then click next and follow instructions. im running asus z270i with no problems getting through installer. just double check the md5 and make sure you're connected to the internet before installing.
<pags> also I tried running md5 on the installation file and it gives me a 'md5' command not found
<duhamel> that sounds more like a currupt iso than a connection problem.
<pags> i have tried xubuntu as well as ubuntu...followed the steps identically from https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<duhamel> sorry its md5sum that you type, not just md5
<may_> i am trying to install ubuntu server on a new ESP but it installs on a full ESP i specifically told it to not use, gives "grub-install failed" and now i cant boot my other distro.
<TheWild> hello
<duhamel> pags: unetbootin is another tool for writing iso images to usb for windows. maybe give that a try if the rufus way doesn't work.
<duhamel> Hi all, cannot get ubuntu 17.10 to boot even with clean install. i think its graphic related. amd rx480 do not have AMDGPU-pro installed. if i choose recovery op[tions at grub then boot normally it works.
<TheWild> there's "Install third-party software..." during installation. I don't want to install it right now. Will I be able to install it later as easily as like the option was checked?
<TheWild> ah nvm. https://askubuntu.com/questions/290293/how-can-i-install-the-third-party-software-option-after-ive-skipped-it-in-the
<pags> duhamel I appreciate the help - one more question any thoughts on where this iso file would be located?
<duhamel> well, if you downloaded it in windows it would be int the download folder of the windows partition. you will have to look in that partition with the live ubuntu
<pags> the only thing I see on my usb is this 'install ubuntu 16.04.03 LTS' file whicch does not appear to be an iso
<pags> keep in mind, this usb is plugge into my motherboard
<duhamel> is it plugged into the same motherboard that the windows is installed on?
<pags> no that motherboard has nothing installed on it
<Neo2> rpm is for fedora deb for debian
<pags> hence trying to install ubuntu OS
<ikonia> Neo2: you where told that ages ago
<Neo2> ikonia: I didn't understand instantly
<Neo2> because this work well
<ikonia> this has been explained to you 10+ times
<ikonia> I'm not sure why you are still going on about it
<duhamel> okay do you have another blank thumbdrive?
<duhamel> one that will fit ubuntu on it?
<pags> what do you mean fit ubuntu on it?
<pags> It is a 64 gb usb
<duhamel> well i could give you instructions on how to download and burn a clean copy of ubuntu onto another thumb drive using the live environment ubuntu that you're on.
<duhamel> the problem is that it's hard to troubleshoot a new install with an inexperienced user because there are a lot of variables
<Neo2> ikonia: I've installed from here , works good like that from rpm https://askubuntu.com/questions/7498/how-do-i-install-skype/932189#932189
<pags> duhamel do you have a link with good instructions to do so?
<pags> otherwise I totally understand --- It is definitely a tricky side to be giving advise on
<ikonia> Neo2: how many times do you have to be told this ?
<duhamel> ill look, one second.
<pags> just want to make sure this is a good bet before I make the arduous effort of moving the setup over to the ethernet port
<duhamel> pags: https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/07/how-to-write-iso-image-to-usb-drive-in-ubuntu/ this is a simple way to do it with gui.
<duhamel> pags: 1 connect ubuntu machine to internet, 2 download copy of ubuntu 16.04 from ubuntu's lts page, 3 verify download integrity  with md5sum command in terminal, 4 follow https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/07/how-to-write-iso-image-to-usb-drive-in-ubuntu/
<genii> Alternately, if you're already on a linux machine, just use dd to write it
<pags> ok I think that makes sense duhamel -- will keep you updated if you are around for the next bit...thanks for the selfless help
<duhamel> pags: okay bro. no problem hopefully it works out. welcome to linux! be persistant and you will be installing Arch and building LFS in no time!
<pags> when I download the clean copy of ubuntu where should I store that file?
<pags> haha thanks buddy, it is about time I become familiar with the linux architecture - I have no idea what those things are, but I am sure that is the dream
<lordcirth> pags, you may find this useful if you wish to learn: https://linuxjourney.com/
<pags> thanks lordcirth, will be taking a deep dive if I can get linux downloaded haha
<duhamel> download it to the download folder, or wherever, it doesn't matter. as long as you know where it is.
<mahdi> how copy file is download to opt
<rypervenche> mahdi: What are you trying to put in opt?
<pags> duhamel you still around?
<khz12345> #scipy
<Neo2> what in ubuntu use for torrents files? In windows it's mutorrent
<Neo2> but it doesnt' have linux coppy
<ikonia> Neo2: there are loads of torrent clients, open the package manager and search for torrent
<adder> transmission works for me just fine
<Neo2> there from repository accessts tor browser too
<ikonia> what ?
<Neo2> ikonia: there tor browser is accessable from repository too
<lordcirth> Neo2, Transmission and Deluge are good
<Neo2> ok, will use it
<Neo2> transmission
<Neo2> I want to customize goldendict and cant add dictionaries there
<briian> has anyone had issues creating a windows usb on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Neo2: you didn't ask about tor
<ikonia> Neo2: you asked about a torrent browser ?
<ikonia> Neo2: what is your native language ?
<briian> i created a usb but it's not detecting it in bios
<Neo2> almost do the developing computer ) install LAMP and translator and can say all are prapeared
<ikonia> Neo2: what is your native language to talk in ?
<Neo2> ikonia: ) yes, when I was founding torrent I found tor too
<adder> klingon
<Neo2> ikonia: Russian and Ukrainian both native
<ikonia> Neo2: you may want to try #ubuntu-ru
<Neo2> ikonia: I perfectly understand in English, not, have already tried it, there little users
<Neo2> ikonia: better here :)
<ikonia> Neo2: you don't seem to understand English, as you are struggling to communicate things or understand information, hence why I was suggesting #ubuntu-ru maybe better
<Neo2> ikonia: I try to search in ru-net when can't find in en-net
<ikonia> again ru-net/en-net - no-one is talking about that
<ikonia> I was suggesting you join #ubuntu-ru for native language discussio
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> this is what I mean about struggling to understand/communicate
<Neo2> ikonia: no, I probably intermediate English, can understand language, its hight level )
<ikonia> what you said makes no sense
<ikonia> again - suggesting you may have better luck in #ubuntu-ru
<Neo2> ikonia: I was there and there were 10 people. Thanks, I'll better leave here )
<soLucien> So i'm using Ubuntu 16.04 which has openssl v 1.7.2 as the release version . I want to update to 1.7.5. I used this gist https://gist.github.com/stefansundin/0fd6e9de172041817d0b8a75f1ede677 to build it from source  but ran into issues with APT
<jrp93> soLucien, --force-depends all the things
<soLucien> so how do i install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/1:7.5p1-2
<lordcirth> soLucien, why do you need 1.7.5?
<ikonia> soLucien: don't built it from source
<soLucien> lordcirth: because of the -J flag
<jrp93> it's not from source
<ikonia> soLucien: trust the package manager and the packages built by ubuntu
<soLucien> which makes using Jump servers a breeze
<ikonia> jrp93: he's using git to build from source
<ikonia> jrp93: that is "from source"
<jrp93> uh no
<jrp93> he's installing a bunch of package files
<soLucien> ikonia this is a VM i am not endangering
<soLucien> anyone
<soLucien> yes i am installing some packages
<ikonia> jrp93: he said "to build it from source"
<soLucien> my bad
<ikonia> he actually said the words "to build it from source"
<soLucien> i didn't build from source
<jrp93> he says that cause he doesn't know what he's talking about
<soLucien> i know what build from source
<soLucien> i USED THIS SOURCE to install it
<soLucien> but ran into trouble with APT
<ikonia> just use the ubuntu packages
<lordcirth> soLucien, read your first comment: " to build it from source  but ran into issues with APT"
<jrp93> ikonia, use --force-depends on every .deb
<jrp93> soLucien, *
<ikonia> if your using external packages and they are having dependency problems, talk to the package maintainers to do a better job
<ikonia> dpkg....ughh
<ikonia> this just looks like the worst shell script
<ikonia> wget and dpki -i
<ikonia> dpkg
<soLucien> ikonia okay
<soLucien> how to reliably install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/1:7.5p1-2 in a pr0 way
<ikonia> soLucien: why not use the ubuntu package
<soLucien> ikonia because it lacks a feature
<soLucien> that I direly want
<ikonia> soLucien: what feature ?
<ikonia> you've just posted a link to an ssh repo - but you where trying to install SSL earlier ?
<soLucien> it lacks -J which was added in 1.7.3
<ikonia> what is -J ?
<soLucien> https://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.3
<ikonia> compiler option or daemon argument
<soLucien> Add a ProxyJump option and corresponding -J command-line    flag
<ikonia> if you wanted ssh why are you installing ssl ?
<soLucien> it's a ssh client proxy jump option
<ikonia> yes, you said that
<ikonia> but if you wanted ssh why are you installing ssl packages
<soLucien> ikonia i need openssh-client_7.5p1-10_amd64.deb . This may depend on the other packages
<ikonia> "may"? ?
<ikonia> you should "know" before installing other things
<soLucien> what's with the passive aggressive attitude man
<soLucien> give me a hand
<ikonia> this all looks really sloppy and to be honest, pointless
<ikonia> soLucien: there is nothing passive agressive about it
<soLucien> this is my VM i am trying to make this work
<ikonia> asking questions and trying to understand what you are doing is not passive agressive
<soLucien> it's a dev server
<ikonia> soLucien: just because it's a VM doesn't change anything
<soLucien> and i am asking for advice ,
<soLucien> so i can do it in a better way
<ikonia> right, and the advice is a.) don't do it b.) don't install dependencies you don't know it needs
<soLucien> ikonia so i *NEED* this functionality. It's been around since 2016 . I want to write my shell scripts using the -J option for ssh-client .
<ikonia> soLucien: if it's been around since 2016 and it's almost 2018 - I doubt you *need* it
<soLucien> ubuntu 16.04 has not added it for some reason or another . How do I get it ?
<ikonia> probably because there is no need to add it to 16.04
<ikonia> it maybe in the non-LTS releases ready for the next LTS 18.04 release
<soLucien> i am a USER of ubuntu 16.04 and i need this functionality. Who are you to decide what i need and what i don't
<soLucien> listen to yourself
<ikonia> I'm not deciding what you need and what you don't
<ikonia> I said I doubt you need it
<dreamcat4> uh... you could install it in a docker container. with newer ubuntu image (inside the container)
<ikonia> building a docker service for an ssh jump host....
<ikonia> bit overkill
<dreamcat4> this would not mess around with the other deps in your host ubuntu 16.04 system
<dreamcat4> so its good in that respect
<dreamcat4> or you could try to find some statically linked version of ssh
<dreamcat4> that didnt have the lib deps
<dreamcat4> ikonia: if you dont wish to do those other options then... upgrade your ubuntu version
<dreamcat4> nobody here is stopping you
<ikonia> I don't need any of this
<ikonia> I'm quite happy doing it myself if I wanted to update package versions
<dreamcat4> great then
<ikonia> hence why I'm not asking for help on it
<dreamcat4> this is really the crux of linux issues BTW... so i am sympathetic to this stuff
<ikonia> there is no linux issue
<dreamcat4> package versions, and not enough people to maintain a million distro-specifc packages and their dependancies
<ikonia> the distros maintain their packages really well
<dreamcat4> its an issue of linux, because there are so many different distros
<ikonia> not really the distro's maintain their own packages just fine
<dreamcat4> its a huge duplication of work
<dreamcat4> if we had a common package format we wouldnt be repeating ourselves half so much
<ikonia> this is offtopic for this channel really
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place for that discussion
<dreamcat4> oh sorry ikonia i think i was thinking my comment were directed at soLucien instead. an honest mistake.
<ikonia> dreamcat4: it's not a problem, don't worry
<dreamcat4> got your nicknams mixed up. sorry.
<ikonia> dreamcat4: not a problem at all
<Apachez> its beginning... https://imgur.com/gallery/HqTySJ3
<ikonia> Apachez: thats nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> please keep it out of this channel
<dreamcat4> thats a debian swirl though
<ikonia> yes, and it's nothing to do with this channel
<Zophike1> anyone know where the binarity's for the freetype libary are located ?
<ikonia> binary for a library ?
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense
<gracious1> rehi
<an0n_> hi
<gracious1> hi an0n
<gracious1> My fork is live!
<gracious1> Happy, happy, joy, joy!
<syntax990> Guys I have a problem
<syntax990> No commands are working, terminal is blank
<syntax990> There are over 200 people here and no one is arand?
<syntax990> Dafaq
<Zophike1> exit
<syntax990> Ight fine I'll google it
<syntax990> Ahh its working now dont worry
<syntax990> fanks
<Sinistrad> Hi all. Have a Win10 laptop that I installed ubuntu and kali on. Neither boot. Windows still does. I can get ubuntu to boot via recovery. I was able to try boot-repair and it gave me this report at https://paste.ubuntu.com/26280856/
<Sinistrad> More info: I do have grub2 installed and it now boots since I ran a command in windows so grub shows up. My next thought is to repartition a slice out of sda or sdb
<DroidLinux93> Hi!
<DroidLinux93> I'm having issues with PulseAudio which PulseAudio -k confirms to fix the static in my audio from my speakers..
<DroidLinux93> How do i remove Pulseaudio and use Alsa
<DroidLinux93> the forums seem to be no help at all.. Its been like 3 days and no replies yet.
<DroidLinux93> Not even a 2 views on it.. :/
<TJ-> DroidLinux93: how are the speakers connected?
<DroidLinux93> TJ- the back of the computer's analog ports
<DroidLinux93> the Mobo Gigabyte maker says its alc887
<TJ-> DroidLinux93: OK, so nothing special like Bluetooth then. We had an issue recently with Bluetooth speakers is why I asked
<TJ-> DroidLinux93: before you rip out PA, have you checked 'dmesg' kernel log for clues of problems?
<DroidLinux93> No i haven't.. I'll do that now :3
 * DroidLinux93 is new to the linux world
<TJ-> DroidLinux93: if you want to share do "pastebinit <( dmesg )" and give us the URL
<douglas> hi
<douglas> sn
<douglas> anyone
<douglas> .
<douglas> .
<e_> !ask | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rws> I am running Ubuntu 17.04 and stuck in a login loop. Tried several suggestions on ubuntu forum with no luck anyone want to go through the things I've tried with me and ccome up with more ideas?
<Pazooza> 17.04 is always stuck on something.
<rws> Currently I have lightdm installed (tried gdm3 still loopy).
<tezogmix> what is the intention of amazon in ubuntu 16.x LTS and can this be fully removed?
<tezogmix> rather, how can we remove the amazon integration on the desktop 16.x lts version
<Bashing-om> rws: Generally 2 things . access rights to the desktop, and a driver for the GUI . what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ; sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<rws> Bashing-om: I have rw and ownership of .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Bashing-om> rws: And able to log into the system via F2 console ?
<rws> Bashing-om: lshw shows lots of information. What do you want me to pick out to transcribe?
<ghostnik11> hey when a person is like making a kernel or adding it through git is it okay after it passes the scripts that it uses as a default the regular kernel in 4.12 when i using a 4.9.19 kernel configuration
<rws> Bashing-om: Yes. I am on virtual console.
<rws> *-display
<rws> description: VGA compatible controller
<rws> product: GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070]
<rws> vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<ghostnik11> muqss cpu scheduler should be turned on or not?
<Bashing-om> rws: pastebin the lshw command's output .
<rws> Bashing-om: Will do
<ghostnik11> cross-compiler tool prefix = should that be a yes or a no?
<ghostnik11> okay when your asked questions like: expose hardware/virtual irq mapping via debugfs and it gives you the option [N/Y/?] does that mean you should select N since thats the first one it gave
<rws> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26281205/
<Bashing-om> rws: K, looks good - next up is did the nvidia module build ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' in a pastebin .
<ghostnik11> Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) = No or Yes?
<rws> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26281235/
<TJ-> ghostnik11: your questions would be better addressed in ##kernel, or via the kernel's Documentation/ Kbuild docs
<Bashing-om> rws: module did build . now what is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah i think i already selected some answers bad in this test to build this kernel from git but i am starting to understand that usually the first option they give you is what they want you to select?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, hey whats your opinion? is that usually normal when running a command in terminal and it gvies you the first letter for what you should select?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: are you running "make oldconfig" ?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, i just ran make config
<ghostnik11> TJ-, but it did take the oldconfig from 4.12 or something like that it said
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Using 17.10 and I added the PPA for mozillateam and installed firefox-trunk and firefox-trunk-locales-sv, but Firefox still won't change into Swedish.
<Umeaboy> Need some help, please.
<Umeaboy> I did ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam as well. No answer atm.
<ghostnik11> TJ-, check it out here: https://pastebin.com/a7yUYpQX
<rws> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26281275/
<Bashing-om> rws: Humm, do not know if it is meaningful or not. but nvidia-setting should be on the 387 version . try ' sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-settings ' .
<rws> Bashing-om: It reinstalls the same version.
<Bashing-om> rws: Maybe there is something in 17.04 I am not aware of ( 16.04 here ) . What shows ' apt list nvidia-settings ' ?
<rws> Bashing-om: nvidia-settings/zesty,now 367.35-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed, automatic]
<dekatch> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dekatch> gg
<Umeaboy> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-settings zesty
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 367.35-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 814 kB, installed size 3482 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-settings xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 816 kB, installed size 3474 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Umeaboy> !info nvidia-settings arty
<ubottu> 'arty' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-p
<Bashing-om> rws: Well, maybe because I am pulling the driver from pir PPA ? my output : http://termbin.com/vdyn .
<Umeaboy> !info nvidia-settings artful
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 384.69-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 839 kB, installed size 3575 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el)
<adac> 'j /bash
<Bashing-om> rws: what DE is in use presently ? maybe re-configure for say lightdm ? see what the system says ?
<rws> Bashing-om: I am on the canonical PPAs
<rws> Bashing-om: Currently using lightdm.  I tried switching to GDM, but it still loops back to login greeter.
<rws> gdm = gdm3
<Bashing-om> rws: Pointing to a user setting in the desk top . Same results when activating the guest account ?
<rws> Bashing-om: Oh shoot. This is a lock screen. I have automatic login set to the one account on this system. How do I change the config from terminal?
<Umeaboy> What's the name of the window that appears directly when you start to upgrade an Ubuntu version? ubuntu-dist-upgrader?
<Umeaboy> I see some parts of that window isn't fully translated into Swedish.
<Bashing-om> rws: Never been there . in this case I just do not know .. but that ^ might be the source of the issue .
<Umeaboy> Or is it a part of Ubiquity?
<vidar> I tried to install something to get a streamingservice to work(hbonordic), not important that it didn't work. Now I getting an error when running sudo apt-get update.   E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user
<vidar> configuration details.
<vidar> There is no links to any PPA in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neo2> vidar: ?
<Bashing-om> vidar: 3rd party sources are genweally in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory ( .d) .
<Neo2> vidar: try this sudo apt-get clean , and then again sudo apt-get update
<rusty122> i'm trying to start mpd my user in systemd but can't find an mpd module in /usr/lib/systemd/user/
<rusty122> is there a work-around?
<Neo2> in ubuntu only one ftp clietn available? winSCP impossible install, should use wine, I don't want
<Neo2> only filezila?
<Neo2> how I can connect to my VPS, I have 4 ssh key, in windows I use putty, What shall I use for ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> vidar: That PPA is not maintained for zesy. See : http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu .
<dekatch> Neo2, gosh, i think you should take some time and read into all that.. may i ask your native language Neo2 ?
<TJ-> !ssh | Neo2
<ubottu> Neo2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dekatch> yea ssh into it :)
<dekatch> its like digging into females, very fluent :ü
<Neo2> TJ-: I need for linux? what here use all?
<dekatch> :p
<Neo2> openssh?
 * dekatch became sexist and now is on shame :p
<Neo2> TJ-: what do you use for SSH connect to VPS?
<dekatch> Neo2, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<Neo2> well, Will read...
<dekatch> may i ask your native language? you dont sound like native english speaking. no offense. but it might help you along the way if we knew
<Neo2> dekatch: I'm dual languages native
<rws> How do I disable automatic login outside of the GUI? Tried /etc/group and /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<gordonjcp> Neo2: in a terminal just type "ssh <hostname>"
<Neo2> dekatch: Ukrainian and Russian
<dekatch> whats your first two native languages then Neo2 xd
<dekatch> no offense rly
<dekatch>  i am just as bad in english xd
<Neo2> dekatch: both equal
<dekatch> xd
<gordonjcp> Neo2: I believe you actually can get putty for Linux, but it's kind of not worth the effort
<Neo2> dekatch: in Ukraine everybody is native for both
<Neo2> gordonjcp: ok, was easy to use windows before... :(
<dekatch> ukraine, ok, i respect you. i only hate the eu about intervening ukrane RU conflicts. anyway, have a good one Neo2
<gordonjcp> Neo2: it's not really any harder
<gordonjcp> Neo2: and there are other neat tricks you can do with command-line ssh
<vidar> Thanks Bashing-om, deleted the PPA files in the sources.list.d directory, problem solved!
<Bashing-om> vidar: :) .
<bazhang> dekatch, Neo2 lets take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Neo2> gordonjcp: golden dickt is not like abbyy lingvo.., but benefits browsers works very fast, and not exists lags when load huge sites with javascript
<gdrc> hello, my ubuntu 75% of the time doesn't boot. I select the option to run in on grub 2.02 but then nothing happens. what do you suggest to do?
<gordonjcp> Neo2: I'm not sure what that means
<Neo2> gordonjcp: goldendickt? translator
<Neo2> put dictionaries and you can translate words
<gordonjcp> right
<dekatch> already donw bazhang . i thought i could help him providing him websites with informations about his requests in his native language, but he seems confident to tackle it down in english only. so it was my fault
<gordonjcp> Neo2: sorry, English isn't my first language
<dekatch> done*
<Neo2> gordonjcp: oh and what translator do you use? GoldenDict is the best for linux, abby of course better
<Neo2> gordonjcp: you can also to try it http://goldendict.org/
<Neo2> in softwhere senter install
<gordonjcp> Neo2: I don't, my English is generally pretty oaky
<gordonjcp> *okay
<Neo2> gordonjcp: ok, :)
<gordonjcp> Neo2: and no-one here speaks Gaelic
 * dekatch likes garlic on some dishes
<rws> How do I disable automatic login outside of the GUI? Using lightdm and stuck with a lock screen
<Neo2> gordonjcp: in this program exist history, you can read book and look translation of new words without to write out words, and then after reading you go to history and write out words. You will get pleasure from reading in this way, they immediately  write words
<Neo2> gordonjcp: you are from England?
<bazhang> !ot | Neo2
<ubottu> Neo2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Neo2> ok
<gordonjcp> Neo2: no
<gordonjcp> Neo2: Scotland
<dekatch> are you gordon ramsey? gosh from scotland xd
<gordonjcp> dekatch: no, I don't like football and I'm better at cooking
<dekatch> if only the british wouldnt have so much influence on these countrys i would love the scottish
<dekatch> haha
<dekatch> but i love the notherns either way
<dekatch> !
<bazhang> dekatch, gordonjcp Neo2 we've asked several times now, please take the excess chatter elsewhere, thanks
 * dekatch gosh i am leaving
<rws> How do I disable automatic login outside of the GUI? Using lightdm and stuck with a lock screen. Not a password issue. Anyone?
 * dekatch is not here anymore, just idleing
<jrp93> Wouldn't a lock screen mean it's disabled
<rws> jrp93: The box is set up to login automatically to one account. Instead of getting the lightdm greeter, I am getting a lock screen on boot.
<Vladimirski> I want to verify the validity of an iso from ubuntu's website but the page where I get the shasum's is not secure
<Vladimirski> it's not https
<Vladimirski> the following page is https secure but no when I click on the download link: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.34236962.2005692676.1514482509-76008858.1514482509#1
<Vladimirski> the download link takes me to a non-secure website
<dekatch> the linkds provided on their page should be secure, but i am fairly sure there should be some hash around to verify
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes Vladimirski try that
<dax> the shasums are gnupg signed. UbuntuHashes used to have them too but then they removed them because lol wiki
<Vladimirski> bazhang: thanks, but it's the same results, I click on the download link but it's not secure: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dax> so verify them with gpg
<dekatch> you have to compate the hashes once you downloaded?
<dekatch> or the other way
<Vladimirski> I've downloaded the hashes and compared the, they are the same yes, but the page where I got them from is not secure. So how do I know both the hash and the iso hasn't been tethered with?
<jrp93> G P G
<jrp93> It's a signature
<dax> you compare the .iso with the hashfile. you verify the hashfile with the gpg signature of the hashfile
<dekatch> i dont think there is an infected or hyperjacked link on ubuntu.com
<dekatch> and it, for sure not for long
<dax> dekatch: which is irrelevant, because HTTP webpages can be MITMed
<gtrmtx> "mdadm --monitor --scan --test
<gtrmtx> " hangs for me
<gtrmtx> anyone have any suggestions?
<gtrmtx> im trying to get email notifications up and running
<TickerTape> gtrmtx: mdadm --deborkify
<gtrmtx> i have an smtp relay set up with sendmail but mdadm appears to use something else
<gtrmtx> TickerTape, i wish
<gtrmtx> mdadm --fixeverything
<TickerTape> or why not just ubuntuautoadmin --fixeverything
<jrp93> mdadm is so needlessly complicated
<gordonjcp> TickerTape: I prefer "sudo apt burnitall"
<dax> I prefer #ubuntu stick to offering advice using commands that actually exist. Confuses the newbies less.
<ghostnik11> quick question for our distro what does ubuntu use for: openssl-devel b/c when i do apt-get openssl-devel i get errors
#ubuntu 2017-12-30
<tatertots> ghostnik11: i'd expect some errors if what you say is accurate
<jrp93> Just hit tab twice after openssl
<ghostnik11> jrp93, okay
<dax> libssl-dev
<ghostnik11> jrp93, dax no of those worked
<ghostnik11> tatertots, i tried with the tab function and it didnt wor
<dax> ghostnik11: "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev" didn't work?
<jrp93> you're putting in install right
<jrp93> sudo apt-get install
<tatertots> lol
<ghostnik11> jrp93, yeah i put in install
<jrp93> tab will just show you results
<ghostnik11> tatertots, thats not funny, i am about to make history to a problem that has plague me for months
<tatertots> ghostnik11: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<jrp93> that begin with openssl
<tatertots> ghostnik11: let me know when done
<ghostnik11> tatertots, thats saying it will install senors and other stuff
<ghostnik11> tatertots, meant to say: sensors and other stuff like hawk
<ghostnik11> tatertots, its done now i will try like jrp93 said and try to get openssl
<jrp93> no don't listen to me
<nirj34> hello, I am on an ubuntu flavor with kde desktop (kstudio), and after release upgrade first the OS didnt boot, then, after I reinstalled grub on another OS on disk, it now boots into terminal instead of gui desktop.
<ghostnik11> jrp93, why would you say such things. you gave me advice
<nirj34> can you help please? this flavor doesnt have own channel. and online solutions are only for ubuntu desktops-.
<jrp93> just kiddin
<jrp93> do `sudo apt install -y libssl* openssl*` if you're feelin froggy
<ghostnik11> jrp93, yeah i did your idea and its asking if i want to display 317 possiblities
<jrp93> that's a lot
<jrp93> maybe try openssl- then tab tab
<jrp93> or libssl- tab tab
<jrp93> idk what we're even talking about though. seems like this would be easy to google
<tatertots> ghostnik11: inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> ghostnik11: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<ghostnik11> jrp93, oh i got it, tatertots and you were correct i just need to run that command tatertots said then i was able to run sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<ghostnik11> jrp93, i am building/messing with a kernel that will unlock features for an asus t100 and i am so close to accomplishing it
<jrp93> nirj34, try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<jrp93> you really shouldn't use obscure distros unless you know what you're doing though
<jrp93> ghostnik11, sounds neat !
<tatertots> ghostnik11: cool glad you got it worked out
<ghostnik11> jrp93, no actually its great, if it doesn't work well i found out something = it didn't work so try something else
<jrp93> oh i wasn't saying that toward you. talking to kstudio boy over there
<Neo2> who know what I've done that I am able to create files and document on gnome desktop? I don't know how it's happened. ????
<ghostnik11> jrp93, but yeah there is a group of these really smart people who all have asus t100 2 in 1 pc and have been doing all types of crazy things to unlock the full potential of the device and so i have been playing with my asus t100 since finding out you could put ubuntu/linux on it. so the guys over from the google plus group have been a huge help
<nirj34> jrp93, is this the exact command; "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" ?
<jrp93> yessuh
<dekatch> dax, but man in the middle attacks, when downloading some ubuntu .iso. isnt is useless? the hash itself cant be altered. as long as the file has the same hash it wasnt altered?
<nirj34> jrp93, do you want to help or are you having fun in between your regular weekend chatter?
<dax> dekatch: if you get the ISO over HTTP and get the hash over HTTP and don't check with gnupg, they can just MITM both
<jrp93> i love to help
<jrp93> i do think you should just use kubuntu though
<jrp93> unless there's some major reason you're using that instead
<nirj34> I asked you how I am going to run that command?
<dekatch> man in the middle attacks are useless either way. in defintion, even if you are some criminal, as long as the information was gathered in an non official illegal way, you remain free to go. thats at least today's law's in germany
<jrp93> you said a terminal pops up right ?
<nirj34> jrp93, syes
<nirj34> yes*
<jrp93> is it a bash shell
<jrp93> or just like a blinking cursor
<nirj34> I cant boot to gui but to shell, yes
<jrp93> okay then put it in there and reboot
<nirj34> it is the terminal that comes up when you do ctrl+alt+f1
<jrp93> good there is hope then
<nirj34> what do I need to "put in there"?
<dekatch> dax, ok, well, i think the appropriate way to check the hashsum is explained on ubtuntu?
<jrp93> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<dekatch> i never had that concern, so i didnt dig into it
<jrp93> or
<jrp93> devices instead
<jrp93> to see if it will even help
<nirj34> jrp93, I did it, and it said "ubuntu-drivers: command not found" that's why asking
<Neo2> see, it http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1514593164.png
<Neo2> Who know how I did it?
<Neo2> before I can only change background and run settings, and now can create files and folder
<dekatch> i downloaded my ubuntu version from windows store and i am running ubuntu on WSL. so i didnt even get the chance to check the hashsum
<jrp93> nirj34, where did you get this distro from
<jrp93> the url
<feeditpeanuts> ecryptfs-recover-private gives mount(2) system call failed: No such file or directory.
<feeditpeanuts> even from live cd, on multiple private directories
<nirj34> jrp93, it exists
<nirj34> jrp93, I installed it long time ago, one sec
<jrp93> just install kubuntu man
<nirj34> jrp93, http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/
<nirj34> it is an audio-centered distro. I dont need K-thing otherwise
<jrp93> ohh
<jrp93> neat
<nirj34> on the contrary, I stay away as far as I can
<tyrick> @ssw0rd
<tyrick> !@#
<jrp93> did you try #kxstudio
<nirj34> jrp93, yes, thats what I mean
<nirj34> thank you
<TJ-> feeditpeanuts: that's due to a problem with the kernel keyring it uses
<jrp93> I would just install Ubuntu and use the repos to grab w/e software you want http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<nirj34> thanks, I will first try to find a shorter fix
<TJ-> feeditpeanuts: try first doing "keyctl link @u @s" - this links the user keyring into the user's session keyring
<feeditpeanuts> TJ- mount -t ecryptfs did the job. i'll try your suggesting after backup
<TJ-> feeditpeanuts: it's a known issue due to some changes to the way systemd uses the kernel keyrings for sessions. The fix is suppposed to be published some time ago but I still get tripped up by it occassionally
<rightnow> I have the weirdest error. I upgraded to 17.04 and my home made nodejs systemd service stopped working as it should. It is a graphql node app that sends UDP messages to the network. Reciving works, sending does not. If i stop
<rightnow> If i start the application manual with npm run start , everything works
<rightnow> But not when it is running in service mode. Anyone has any idea?
<sunil`> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a sony laptop. It installed fine. But I can't connect to the network
<sunil`> It isn't automatically picking up wifi networks
<sunil`> and I just plugged in an ethernet cable, and it's still not connecting
<sunil`> I tested the cable. The cable is good
<sunil`> What are my next troubleshooting tests?
<sunil`> On the desktop I can see a wifi icon, indicating no connection
<sunil`> If I access it's menu I can see 'Connection Information' is greyed out
<pavlos> sunil`: first, figure out the wired connection. How do you connect the laptop to the internet ? to a cable modem?
<Mixxit> hey all since i started using ubuntu over the last year or so i have noticed that i seem to get a load of problems with shutting down and starting up 'a start job is running for xxxx' or the reverse when shutting down
<Mixxit> it makes me sit there for 5 minutes
<Mixxit> i never remember ubuntu being like this
<khelvan> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu 17.04 on my 1st generation Surface Book (I couldn't install 17.10 because of a graphics card issue), but for some reason my new bootloader (Grub2?) won't show up when I reboot after installation. I've tried running boot-repair from a 17.04 live USB, but I am getting the error "Please enable a repository containing the [linux-generic] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 17.04 (ubuntupartitionname)
<sunil`> pavlos: I'm running a home network connected to the world via fibre. From the ISP-supplied modem, an ethernet cable runs to a small hub. I'm running a cable from the hub to the lappy
<khelvan> I'm not sure of what my next steps should be.
<sunil`> pavlos: the ISP-supplied modem also offers wifi service. most of the machines in my room are using that wifi network.
<pavlos> sunil`: the ISP provided modem offers DHCP so your laptop (with wired) should get an IP. Did you reboot the laptop?
<rikama_> anyone here using ubuntu for playing source-based games?
<pavlos> sunil`: is the laptop up-to-date with updates?
<rikama_> I wish I could switch to linux for daily-use, but out-of-the-box CS:GO is not running very well
<sunil`> pavlos: yes, the modem offers DHCP service. I did reboot lappy once...
<sunil`> pavlos: I haven't updated since installing, about 40 mins ago.
<pavlos> sunil`: you cannot update since you dont have connection
<sunil`> (can't update cos I can't connect to the net)
<sunil`> pavlos: should I try rebooting? I might as well. It wont hurt anything
<pavlos> yes, reboot
<sunil`> rebooting :)
<sunil`> rebooted!
<sunil`> faster than I expected
<sunil`> ok... 'connection information' is still grayed out
<pavlos> sunil`: look at this (obviously you're using another system to chat here) https://askubuntu.com/questions/767574/no-network-after-upgrade-to-16-04
<pavlos> sunil`: see answers with 15 votes
<dekatch> hi, could somebody tell me how to add an "check if file exist then do run command else skip" on this code? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26282156/ // the if [ -f "/dir/file.ext" ]; then // didnt work
<sunil`> pavlos: looking...
<sunil`> pavlos: /etc/systemd/network exists, but it is empty
<pavlos> sunil`: that is a dir, under that create a 20-dhcp if that file does not exist
<dekatch> particularly the # if [ -f "/dir"*.*" ]; then      didnt work
<dekatch> particularly the # if [ -f "/dir/*.*" ]; then      didnt work
<dekatch> it still displayed an "no such file or directory" error message
<dekatch> so it obviously skipped the if, then, else code i added
<sunil`> pavlos: will do. I also just tried something, so I'm rebooting that laptop again
<pavlos> dekatch: is there a different paste? connot see the code
<dekatch> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26282156/
<TJ-> dekatch: not in that pone
<pavlos> dekatch: there is no [ -f file ] in that paste
<dekatch> its two different languages who dont work together am i right TJ- ?
<dekatch> pavlos, yea i deleted my attempt to "if then else" becuase it didnt work
<TJ-> dekatch: you can't use "-f" and a shell glob, it has to be a single file as in  "if [ -f "/path/to/file" ]; then ..."
<dekatch> pavlos,  it was an: # if [ -f "/dir/*.*" ]; then
<dekatch>  HERE WAS THE STUFF IN THE SCRIPT else fi
<dekatch> pavlos,  it was an: # if [ -f "/dir/*.*" ]; then HERE WAS THE STUFF IN THE SCRIPT else fi
<dekatch> else echo "no file" fi ***
<dekatch> uhm. but those generated files are random name TJ- , i cant define an specific name gosh
<pavlos> dekatch: the -f looks for a regular file ... *.* is not
<pavlos> dekatch: [ -f /etc/hosts ] is true
<dekatch> how could i make the check if file so that it looks for *.* pavlos ?
<dekatch> is there a way?
<sunil`> pavlos: k, I created that file and populated it with the content in that answer. THen I rebooted. Still no network.
<sunil`> pavlos: it might be worth mentioning: this is a clean install. Not an upgrade
<sunil`> pavlos: we wiped over windows 10
<sunil`> pavlos: we are reasonable certain that the hardware and the cable are good: networking was working under windows 10.
<millz> whois sunil`
<pavlos> sunil`: did you install using EFI?
<millz> oops
<dekatch> millz, busted xd
<dekatch> you did run an whois on somebody, and that visible to all. you creeped out xd
<pavlos> sunil`: you should "try ubuntu" to verify that things work prior to installing
<sunil`> pavlos: what is EFI?
<pavlos> sunil`: UEFI ... that microsoft thing
<dekatch> uefi is the new bios
<dekatch> bios / uefi
<pavlos> sunil`: https://www.howtogeek.com/56958/htg-explains-how-uefi-will-replace-the-bios/
<millz> lol to be fair dekatch I used to work with a person named sunil
<millz> thats where the curiosity came from
<sunil`> pavlos: I think I've got a live CD of kali around. I might test the system with that
<sunil`> ... or just install Kali
<pavlos> sunil`: try first to make sure you get an ip from the modem
<strixUK> hi (and happy new year all); i'm trying to remotely diagnose a problem with an ubuntu server box that seems to have suffered some hardware failure (probably disc).  i've got as far as a root shell into the machine, thankfully, but wondering what the best way to proceed is.
<dekatch> to do what strixUK
<dekatch> wow and thats a huge spectrum avail.
<strixUK> first, looking at dmesg, i suspect a failed disc (there are four in the machine, and the probably-failed disc isn't root - that's an SSD), so i see errors in dmesg which aren't hugely enlightening.  what next, SMART?
<dekatch> there's
<strixUK> dekatch: to diagnose exactly what's preventing the machine from booting normally (it's failing over to emergency mode because - i suspect - a disc in an LVM pv is sad)
<pavlos> dekatch: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6363441/check-if-a-file-exists-with-wildcard-in-shell-script
<strixUK> so first i have to identify the underlying hardware fault.
<TJ-> dekatch: "find /path/to/dir -type f 'name '*.*' -ls"
<pavlos> strixUK: you can grep for that disk in dmesg and see the errors, smartctl will test the disk and give you a lot of info. Backup first your disk b/c after it fails you're sol
<strixUK> as long as smartctl does nothing destructively without explicitly being told to do so it should be okay.
<pavlos> strixUK: dmesg | grep error
<strixUK> besides, everything i actually care about is on an lvm mirror anyway
<pavlos> strixUK: dmesg | grep sda (if sda if your disk)
<dekatch> pavlos, i think thats exactly what i did. here is the full script how i approached it https://paste.ubuntu.com/26282279/
<pavlos> dekatch: there is a comma instead of a dot
<pavlos> dekatch: line 1
<dekatch> oh nvm, that. that was an type. i had *.*
<dekatch> it right
<dekatch> typo*
<dekatch> but it didnt work. it displayed an "no such file or directory" error
<dekatch> so that if then else didnt work :(
<dekatch> the script after ; then. still does its job
<dekatch> so i was curios that those two commands dont go together.. because the same if then else script worked well with an find then cp command
<dekatch> but "for f ; do  done" is something different. and it is some command i cross searched from various tutorials and threads gosh lol
 * dekatch feels like he shouldnt talk xd
<kenrin> Why are you running scripts if you don't know what they do
<dekatch> pavlos, . this worked well https://paste.ubuntu.com/26282318/
<pavlos> dekatch: does this work? for f in /tmp/*; do echo $f ; done
<dekatch> same syntax. but the command after ; then is different
<dekatch> kenrin, well i know what they do. i first check if a file exist and then i copy it to some directory, the other script has to check if a file exist and then renames it to its directory name and a third script later has to move them all to some prev folder
<dekatch> the basic command works. just the "check if file" doesnt work
<dekatch> sounds kinda confusing. i just read what i wrote lol
<dekatch> but they key function works. just the "check if file" on my second script doesnt work as intented :(
<dekatch> it displays many errors when i run it
<pavlos> dekatch: change the for loop to look for * not *.*
<pavlos> dekatch: and echo $f so you know whats going on
<dekatch> kenrin, well i know what they do. i first check if a folder exists and then i cd into that folder and copy the first file (numerical order) to another directory, the other script has to check if a file exist and then rename it to its directory name and a third script later has to move them all to some prev folder
<dekatch> feel like i should be more consistent on correct grammr. gosh
<dekatch> i hate me for not being some linux guru :( those are so worthy around our com. wish i could work as some programmer or as dev or in some data centre
<dekatch> ill try that pavlos thank you
<dekatch> the background on my attempt is setting up some surveillance stuff. its all hobby, but i appreciate your help very much
<dekatch> but when i fail i can life on :P lol
<strixUK> pavlos: thanks; grepping for errors, in this case, is not being super helpful because the problem involves lvm.  what's super weird is that i am next to certain that the "failed" disc has two LVs on it, one of which is mirrored, and pvdisplay -m seems to suggest that's okay (though it's possible it might actually only be using one of the two mirrors)
<strixUK> the second of the two LVs on that PV is the one that is throwing errors (block page reads)
<strixUK> which suggests that that the disc is at least partly working, but perhaps there are bad sectors where the second LV is
<strixUK> it's also complaining that it doesn't know what the PV name of the broken LV is, even though it does with the first LV
<strixUK> there *are* some errors in dmesg, but those relate to an LV on another disc again that is actually working just fine
<krat0s> hola, algun hispanohablante ?
<pavlos> !es | krat0s
<ubottu> krat0s: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<krat0s> pavlos, hola tengo problemas con mi rt3072 en debian 9
<krat0s> ubottu Gracias bro
<krat0s> ubuntu-es
<krat0s> #ubuntu-es
<krat0s> jajaja
<krat0s> ya se como es perdon
<jeffrey_f> coming back from a lock screen, the system refuses my password and yes, the password is confirmed to be correct because I can log into the CLI
<dekatch> can you logout of the cli? and log into the system instead?
<jeffrey_f> dekatch, I switch to tty3 and can log in without an issue
<dekatch> uhm, no idea then i guess
<jeffrey_f> If I pkill my user, I can then log into the GUI
<pavlos> krat0s: https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<dekatch> sounds strange overall
<jeffrey_f> dekatch, Strange yes, but plenty of problems with the same issue in the forums
<dekatch> krat0s, /join #ubuntu-es
<thebardian> Hello, can somebody tell me what is the kde default shortcut key for maximize my active window?
<thebardian> Quite random. Sorry!
<jrp93> does win + up arrow not work
<dekatch> thebardian, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754809 ?
<dekatch> i wish there was some script running who could filter the users question and answeres it with google hits as first attempt to help
<dekatch> if none of the google hits lead to some usefull results all the pros can go all over it
<dekatch> useful*
<dekatch> gosh my english grammar
<thebardian> jrp93: no it does not
<thebardian> dekatch: thanks sorry. reading
<dekatch> By default maximise is Alt+F11 and minimise is Alt+F10
<dekatch> that thread is from 2011 tho. but i dont think ubuntu changes key functions on a yearly basis
<dekatch> ubuntu is not apple !X
<jrp93> only DE with good default hotkeys is cinnamon
<thebardian> Yeah that's not working either, may have borked something. I have a more custom setup than standard ubuntu kde, going to head over to #kde
<thebardian> thanks
<dekatch> no need to be sorry. just had some generic thought i think most had. but i am also just an user, but my first attempt is to feed search engines with my question
<klebane> I am having problem loading ppa
<klebane> I get a message that there is no pubkey
<klebane> Public key not available
<klebane> Gpg error
<klebane> How do i go about adding the pubkey
<klebane> I am trying to get plasma to update within kubuntu
<klebane> I am trying to use the kubuntu backports ppa
<gambl0re> is the best way to install packages to use apt-get?
<gambl0re> whats the difference between apt-get wget, apt install, curl -L etc..
<gambl0re> im so confused
<Ben64> apt-get gets packages from repositories, wget gets things from http or ftp, apt install installs things from repository, curl is similar to wget
<tezogmix> how do you go about vetting a PPA? are the ones we find on launchpad generally ok?
<Ben64> they're 3rd party completely unsupported. anyone can make a ppa
<tezogmix> it seems there's quite a bit of ppa's in those regards Ben64
<klebane> What does it mean that ppa has a key
<klebane> I am having problem with an update because ppa has a gpg error.... It is not signed
<klebane> I get message that there is no point
<klebane> Pubkey
<tezogmix> Ben64, are those things we randomly come across on launchpad/ppa's the only way they can be installed (i.e. not compiled on our own). For example, let's take firefox-esr. how would you install that?
<Bashing-om> klebane: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ' so we see the PPA source and the error in context .
<gambl0re> so if im installing one package using wget, another from apt-get and another packing using apt install, is this bad practice?
<gambl0re> will just make everything messy?
<tezogmix> Ben64, for context, I installed the PPA repository for firefox esr 1st
<tezogmix> and then installed firefox-esr afterwards from the command line... not sure if I could have avoided the ppa command line inclusions altogether
<tezogmix> that PPA was from the mozilla team but now that you mentioned it and googling a bit more, it shows that particular firefox esr has a bunch of different folks posting their own PPA related to firefox esr
<tezogmix> so the question was more on a best practice approach habit to keep in mind while beginning to use ubuntu
<klebane_> here is what I get when I do sudo apt update:
<klebane_> sudo apt update Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu artful InRelease [20.7 kB] Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease                        Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates InRelease [78.6 kB]      Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security InRelease [78.6 kB] Err:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu artful InRelease   The following signatur
<klebane_> sudo apt update Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu artful InRelease [20.7 kB] Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu
<klebane_>  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu artful InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu artful InRelease' i
<Bashing-om> !paste | klebane
<ubottu> klebane: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<klebane_> here is my paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/26282891/
<Ben64> you need to add that key
<klebane_> how do i add that key
<Ben64> if you google 2836CB0A8AC93F7A it has many links to how to do it
<Bashing-om> klebane: ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A ' .
<klebane_> i will try that thanks.....
<klebane_> when i try to get key added I get the following error message https://paste.ubuntu.com/26282940/
<Bashing-om> klebane: Do not know, should have worked . no internet connection ? what results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<klebane_> --- ubuntu.com ping statistics --- 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 188.834/215.997/240.264/21.095 ms
<Bashing-om> klebane: Well, a connection is not the problem, I see no error in the command syntax , Above my skill set at this time to resolve . maybe,' sudo apt update ; sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A ' again ??
<sally44> hi every body
<Acherontius> Hi!
<sally44> how can i delete the temps files in xubuntu
<Acherontius> For general system cleanup, maybe give Stacer a try? https://github.com/oguzhaninan/Stacer
<sally44> whats that?
<sally44> stacer?
<Acherontius> Just a nice utility that has the ability to clean out app caches super simply
<sally44> aha.is it safe
<sally44> to installl ana use
<Acherontius> I've used before with no issues. The source is all available there on github. Haven't heard anyone have any complaints so far
<sally44> ill try
<sally44> thanks
<Acherontius> No problem!
<Dexx1_> When I try to copy files to my USB flash drive, it says "Destination is read only" -- I tried doing 'sudo chown myusername /dev/sdb1' and 'sudo chown myusername /media/usb_drive' with no luck. Any ideas?
<tsarompy> it doesnt have a lock on it does it
<tsarompy> sudo chown -R user:user /media/usb_drive
<tsarompy> or mount with umask
<tsarompy> mount -t auto /path/to/device /media/usb_drive -o umask=000
<cstk421> getting error /var/run/php5-fpm.sock failed (2: No such file or directory)
<cstk421> can php5 be installed on ubuntu ?
<cstk421> i cant use 5.6 already tried that
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package or way to make it easy sending a picture to hotmail via ubuntu for an older customer that uses unity
<guest-chjw4i> hello
<guest-chjw4i> #hello
<lotuspsychje> hello guest-chjw4i what can we do for you?
<guest-chjw4i> # reloading my mofo usb  stick i set a user name and i can only log in as guest
<lotuspsychje> guest-chjw4i: start from the beginning mate, without swearing please...whats happening on wich ubuntu version?
<guest-chjw4i> its called mofo is Ubuntu software lol
<guest-chjw4i> is not cussing
<lotuspsychje> oh my bad then guest-chjw4i
<guest-chjw4i> # live usb
<guest-chjw4i> # need to reload live how please
<lotuspsychje> guest-chjw4i: what do you mean by reload and wich ubuntu version plz?
<lotuspsychje> guest-chjw4i: you installed ubuntu try or install and cant login to your username after install?
<guest-chjw4i> #MOFO version is on windows/ erase and reinstall with my usb live jump drive in bios
<guest-chjw4i> yes.. on have guest acess
<guest-chjw4i> guestb access only
<guest-chjw4i> wont take user pass code
<guest-chjw4i> reinstall in bios how
<lotuspsychje> guest-chjw4i: bios & ubuntu install or 2 different things...please try to explain yourself a bit?
<lotuspsychje> guest-chjw4i: english is not your native language?
<guest-chjw4i> i have ubuntu #MOFO wipe reinstall instruc. how usb live image
<guest-chjw4i> im born in ks. been blood line to the slave era
<lotuspsychje> guest-chjw4i: sorry mate you dont make sense to me...please try to tell us whats your end goal?
<guest-chjw4i> us is all i know, America A1
<guest-chjw4i> Auzi, mate hard rest
<edisonbulb> why is gnome-software so buggy
<edisonbulb> (no particular problem, just wondering)
<lotuspsychje> edisonbulb: we dont take polls here mate
<guest-chjw4i> bugs are from lack of user experience
<lotuspsychje> edisonbulb: if you find something buggy, i sggest a !bug
<edisonbulb> my experience installing regular packages is okay, but installing snap packages in gnome-software for me has had an almost 100% fail rate even on clean installs
<guest-chjw4i> seems that way
<lotuspsychje> edisonbulb: please explain fail rate
<edisonbulb> definition of fail: the package fails to install midway & the cancel button does not actually cancel ; definition of success: the package installs without issue ; definition of fail rate: an informal approximation of the ratio of fails to successes
<guest-chjw4i> fail rate? depends if you can code theres lots of solutions if you understand terminal commands
<edisonbulb> i guess i can't really complain unless i'm willing to roll up my sleeves and actually contribute :)
<guest-chjw4i> this is my first my friend popinh my cheery
<loongworks> hello everyone!
<edisonbulb> loongworks, hello!
<loongworks> goodbye.
<lotuspsychje> !chat | guest-chjw4i
<ubottu> guest-chjw4i: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edisonbulb> loongworks, goodbye!
<guest-chjw4i> yup
<ghostnik11> hey are the sets of tools to build a kernel the same sets as it is in ubuntu as it would be in another distro
<toshi> hello
<s0s51> hello
<Bashing-om> s0s51: Hello, ubuntu issue ?
<Zythyr> Need help. I am trying to follow this guide for manual full system encryption. However, before installing Ubuntu, I don't have an option for "Use as" to "EFI System Partition" " for the ESP parition. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcessInstallUbuntu
<EriC^> Zythyr, are you trying to install to a uefi machine?
<Zythyr> EriC^ I am testing in VirtualBox
<EriC^> Zythyr: ah, so legacy
<knightwise> yep virtualbox don't do uefi
<EriC^> Zythyr: nevermind the part about the efi partition, just select the disk as the location for bootloader and it'll install grub there
<Zythyr> EriC^  Acutally I just saw an option in VirtualBox for EFI enable. I never kew it was there
<EriC^> Zythyr: yeah, but after installing it won't work with ubuntu, you'll get an uefi shell
<EriC^> it work with only windows i think
<Zythyr> So i don't have to create a ESP parition?
<EriC^> Zythyr: nope, that's only for uefi
<Zythyr> So when I do the real install on the laptop that suports UEFI, I HAVE to create teh ESP partition?
<EriC^> Zythyr: yeah, it wont boot without it
<Zythyr> Okay but for the ESP parition I still don't see the option "Use as EFI system parition". Was it renamed to something else in Ubuntu 16?
<EriC^> Zythyr: i think you just double click on it and select efi somewhere
<Zythyr> I see the option "Reserved BIOS boot area". Is that the same as "EFI System Parition"
<EriC^> no
<EriC^> maybe cause you're booted in legacy mode it doesn't offer the option?
<Zythyr> EriC^ https://imgur.com/a/tmTxb
<EriC^> Zythyr: is there anything other than Use as? such as type or so?
<Zythyr> EriC^ Nvm, I just fixed it. In VirtualBox, I went to Settings>>System and Enabled EFI
<Zythyr>  Now it shows me hte option
<EriC^> ah cool
 * alkisg confirms that virtualbox properly supports ubuntu efi installations, he has some of them...
<Zythyr> EriC^ Thanks for pointing me the EFI settings. I am still a noob so don't understand much for this EFI stuff
<alkisg> Good morning all btw
<EriC^> alkisg: out of the box? i always got a shell after installing in uefi mode
<alkisg> Yes, out of the box
<alkisg> My host is stock 16.04
<EriC^> Zythyr: no problem
<EriC^> alkisg: that is odd, i've only ever tried with 14.04 tbh
<alkisg> EriC^: maybe there were bug fixes in 16.04 for it...
<Zythyr> EriC^ alkisg Do you guys know much about encryption?
<EriC^> alkisg: it wasnt like a bug, i remember someone saying its designed to just work with windows or something
<alkisg> Zythyr: personally I have no use for full disk encryption, and I only have a specific Private folder that's encrypted
<EriC^> Zythyr: i'm like 1/4 , what's the problem or question?
<Zythyr> I want to create a personal home server (laptop) for basic file storage and webserver. I am paranoid that a theif will steal laptop and have full access to my data. I want to encrypt my data so that if HDD is every stolen, I don't have to worry. My only concern is that the encryption shouldn't create issues with webserver (ex: Seafile for filesyncing). Usually Seafile reqiures automatic start
<Zythyr> of the servero n boot and other applications like MySQL...
<alkisg> Full disk encryption should suit your use case then
<alkisg> You'd need to input the password while booting afaik
<Zythyr> I am using this guide for full desk encryption. However, this guide makes me create 3 seperate paritions: boot (/boot), root (/), and data (/home). Can't I just lump everything in one parition? Do I need to do 3 partitions?
<Zythyr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption
<alkisg> Manual? Isn't there a guid for Automatic?
<EriC^> Zythyr: yeah can, you have to do that post install though, and edit grub to know about it
<EriC^> Zythyr: just the /boot /root part, you can have /home and /root together preinstall easily
<Zythyr> EriC^ Wait what? What do i need to edit in grub and why?
<alkisg> Zythyr: this seems saner to me, although I *wouldn't* use LVM: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption
<EriC^> Zythyr: http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<alkisg> I.e. just check "encrypt disk" in the installer, and that's all
<Zythyr> alkisg Yes there is a automatic mode for Ubuntu isntall. But I have no idea what it does and how it does it and how I can manualy maanage the paritions post install. I am kinda doing hte manual process to also learn for fun
<EriC^> Zythyr: you need to add "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" to /etc/default/grub and run update-grub (after moving /boot to / and removing it from fstab)
<alkisg> Zythyr: automatic installations also usually means more maintained upgrades or more compatibility later on
<EriC^> Zythyr: it's so that grub has the modules to decrypt / and read /boot to show you the grub menu
<Zythyr> alkisg Good point. Automaticaly method will ensure I have stability if I do any updates. However it just esrases the entire disk and creates the paritions. I have way to control swap space size and other stuff
<EriC^> Zythyr: the only partition you cant get away with encrypting is the esp cause your bios needs to read it
<Zythyr> EriC^ Give a little bit. I need to read ahead in the guide to understand this GRUB thing and /boot
<Zythyr> alkisg You're right through. I will most likely just end up using automatic mode for real server. I am just doing it manually as a learning process
<Zythyr> EriC^ alkisg Can I do manual encryption where sda1 parition is ESP sda2 parition is SWAP sda3 parition is root / and sda4 parition is the actual encrypted /home parition? If I do this, will I ahve to worry about fixing boot and grub and all the other stuff?
<EriC^> Zythyr: yeah you could just install ubuntu as usual, and for your user make it so his home is encrypted
<EriC^> without luks, just using ecryptfs
<EriC^> the installer has an option 'encrypt home dir' in the last step when you type your username
<Zythyr> EriC^ Ahh no i don't want to do the ecryptfs. Like I tried that method and the issue is my Seafile server wasn't running properly becasue the home doens't get decrypted until I login and then I have to manually start the server
<EriC^> ah
<Zythyr> So I did a install of Ubuntu 16 where all the parititons were unencrypted except for my sda4 data partion which mounts the /home. Is it safe for me to assume I don't have to mess with anything after install other than editing the crypttab file (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcessFixBrokenPieces). I don't have to edit boot/grub/or fix anything else?
<alkisg> Zythyr: didn't you say that you also want encrypted mysql etc dirs? Those aren't in home...
<Zythyr> alkisg Good point. I am guessing mysql databases and other stuff don't need to be encrypted. Correct me if I am wrong, but when I am running a seafile server, the database would just point to the files located in the /home??
<alkisg> Zythyr: I haven't ever used seafile, but in general, servers put things in /srv or in /var
<Zythyr> alkisg Seafile is an opensource project similar to OwnCloud. Has file syncing like Dropbox. I have played with Seafile. It lets me choose where files are stored.
<alkisg> Zythyr: I can only imagine. I imagine that there's a seafile daemon that stores settings etc in /var. The files may be in /home, but the daemon settings would still be unencrypted.
<alkisg> Also, your /etc/shadow with the user hashes would be unencrypted
<alkisg> In general, if you're "paranoid" as you said, it might be better to use full disk encryption..
<Zythyr> alkisg EriC^ Okay so its confirmed a success! I followed this guide but I did NOT encrypt the root/boot paritions. I only encrypted the data partion which I mount the /home to. In the end all I ahve to do is update the crypttab file. On every boot, it will ask me the passphrase and then boot into Ubuntu as normal. I am guessing with this method if HDD is ever stolen, theif will have access to
<Zythyr> my system files, SWAP, etc.. but nothing inside my /home. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcess
<EriC^> Zythyr: yup thats right
<Zythyr> alkisg What does this mean? "your /etc/shadow with the user hashes would be unencrypted"
<alkisg> Zythyr: for example, you use a password like 1234. In Linux, this is stored in /etc/shadow. If someone steals your disk, it's somewhat  likely to brute-force find your password given that hash. And if you use that password in other sites, he'll be able to access them.
<alkisg> *I meant, not the actual password, but a product called "hash" is stored in /etc/shadow
<alkisg> In general, there may be things with sensitive information outside home
<Zythyr> alkisg Ahh interesting. I didn't know this
<Apachez> ikonia: so the debian logo have nothing to do with ubuntu?
<Apachez> ikonia: please take your negative attitude elsewhere, it have nothing to do with this channel
<Zythyr> alkisg Thanks for pointing it out. I guess for real security I should encrypt the system. I guess the automatic full system encryption is the best method for now. But i learned a lot of new things about Linux by playing with manaul encryption
<dax> Apachez: #ubuntu is an Ubuntu technical support channel, so no, a picture of some chickens in a swirl is not for here, since it's not Ubuntu technical support
<dax> Apachez: there is #ubuntu-offtopic (or, perhaps more relevantly, #debian-offtopic) for stuff like that
<Apachez> oh right so nothing debain related in ubuntu, check
<Zythyr> alkisg EriC^ Got to go. Really apprecaite both of your help today. Couldn't have done it without you two
<alkisg> bb
<Apachez> alkisg: also no need to steal the hardware, all you need to do is to install or configure a bogus software from the repo and the attacker can simply copy your shadowfile
<alkisg> Apachez: I imagine if they steal the disk they could even tamper with seafile to send/sync malicious contents to the client computers of Zythyr as well
<alkisg> ...things they would'nt be able to do with full disk encryption
<EriC^> that's interesting about shadow alkisg
<EriC^> i imagine is it quicker to try to brute force ecryptfs for instance, or use oclhash with gpu's to brute the /etc/shadow password
<EriC^> which likely would unlock the home dir if the passphrase is wrapped with it
<Apachez> alkisg: having the harddrive is no different from being remote root on your system
<alkisg> Apachez: it is. Remote root is *after* decryption
<Apachez> since you already sit at your computer your drive is already decrypted
<alkisg> Having the encrypted drive means you'll have to break encryption first
<alkisg> If you steal a drive, you can't decrypt it
<Apachez> sure you can
<alkisg> That's what encryption is for
<Apachez> its a matter of time, resources and backdoors (if any)
<Apachez> just look at the iphone vs terrorist vs fbi case in usa last year
<alkisg> Eh, that sentence invalidates all of secuity then
<Apachez> encryption didnt help the terrorist in that case
<EriC^> i wonder if there are places now that offer sort of like a cloud mining contract but utilizes mass gpu hashing to crack encryption
<alkisg> Sure it did. It took the FBI hiring an external firm and searching for backdoors
<alkisg> It's certainly NOT the same as "remote root" where you already have access
<Apachez> EriC^: amazon among others offers gpu vps's but they cost so I dunno if you would win anything from that
<Apachez> unless your mined btc or whatever skyrockets to >$100k or so
<Apachez> alkisg: fbi wouldnt need to spend millions of taxmoney on some shady company to fix this for them if they already had root on the device
<EriC^> yeah im wondering if that's something available now, theoretically how much gpu's would you need to make decrypting standard luks installs somewhat feasible, does it even help?
<EriC^> i think it doesn't help, gpu's just help bruteforcing hashes?
<EriC^> anyways offtopic, nevermind
<Apachez> there were some calculations on breaking the 2048 bits of TPM from infineon
<Apachez> I think the current pricetag was approx $80k
<Apachez> but prices are also falling
<Apachez> or for that matter performance increase for the same pricetag
<EriC^> interesting
<Apachez> I dont recall if those $80k was to break the 2048 bits within hour or days
<freakyy> whats the webapp called again with which u can ... communicate like videochat, voicechat, textchat ... etc. and that open source?
<freakyy> ah rocket.chat
<alkisg> (11:11:32 πμ) Apachez: alkisg: fbi wouldnt need to spend millions of taxmoney on some shady company to fix this for them if they already had root on the device ==> that's exactly my point, that remote root is waaaaay easier than having to break a state of the art encryption
<HoloIRCUser4> Hi
<Kbharatht> Need help on installing ubuntu without cd or usb ? Running on Modded Windows 7 ?
<Kbharatht> Also i want to completely remove Windows 7.
<Kbharatht> I have windows 7 light installed.
<Kbharatht> Any volunteers out there, plz give the guidance. Thanks in advance.
<Kbharatht> 😀
<Kbharatht> Any experts plz ?
<alkisg> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<alkisg> Kbharatht: is this a normal pc, or something like e.g. tablet?
<Kbharatht> Old p4 with 512mb ram
<alkisg> Do you have another pc nearby?
<Kbharatht> Nope
<alkisg> How skilled are you, have you used console etc?
<_Craash_> Why isn't USB an option?
<Kbharatht> No cd drive and usb boot not supported
<alkisg> Because with your restrictions, it's getting harder :)
<alkisg> Do you have a usb pendrive?
<Acheron-a> Kbharatht, you BIOS may not allow an install
<Kbharatht> I have usb and system supports usb but. Usb booting is not supported
<alkisg> OK, then you can usb the plop boot manager
<alkisg> This gets installed alongside the windows boot manager, and supports chaining/booting from usb
<alkisg> Another option is to put vmlinuz/initrd inside the windows 7 partition, and then tell them to load the rest from the stick
<alkisg> This is done using win32-loader.exe
<Kbharatht> Unetbootin  will do the same but how do i remove windows
<alkisg> After you boot from the stick, you select "install ubuntu while erasing disk"
<alkisg> So this removes windows
<alkisg> For p4/512 ram, lubuntu or ubuntu-mate 16.04 may be a good option, although the fastest would be windows xp :)
<Kbharatht> Thanks for the wonderful solution , Thank you very much alkisg
<alkisg> np
<Kbharatht> Xp lags lubuntu is perfect with 512ram
<alkisg> How many GHz?
<alkisg> P4 at 1.7 ghz  lubuntu can't watch youtube
<alkisg> P4 at 2.4 with 12.04 yes, with 16.04 no
<alkisg> P4 at 3 is fine
<alkisg> xp with 1.7 is fine too
<alkisg> So if it's at 1.7 or 2.4.... xp is better
<rws> How do I get past the lock screen? I can drop down to a terminal session and login, but I cannot unlock unity. (17.04)
<XXCoder> if you can get to other tty, you can then kill lock process
<XXCoder> I dont know what unity uses for lock screen
<lerg> XXCoder.
<lerg> Do you code for porn?
<rws> XXCoder: I'll try that. What do I grep for the lock process? lock?
<XXCoder> yeah no idea
<XXCoder> lerg: ah obnly soft porn
<EriC^> rws: why can't you unlock unity?
<EriC^> i mean what happens when you put the password and press enter?
<rws> @EriC^: I enter the password in Unity, it appears to accept it, but then I get returned to the lock screen.
<XXCoder> would be funny if it had 0 minute lock screen when idle time
<rws> XXCoder: I don't think I did that to myself. How would I know from CLI?
<XXCoder> dunno, im kind of guy who knows enough to be dangerous lol
<XXCoder> I had to figure how to escape my pc's crashed lock screen so I had to ssh to it and kill xscreensaver hacks that was frozen
<XXCoder> thats why I know some of what you can do
<rws> This is a very similar post to my circumstance. Unfortunately it never got resolved. https://askubuntu.com/questions/966536/stuck-in-lock-screen-loop-on-ubuntu-17-04#new-answer
<XXCoder> well if theres process that calls lock screen you may be able to kill THAT then kill lock screen
<XXCoder> problem is knowing what it is, and if it is too important
<XXCoder> try ctrl alt backdelete (this should restart X)
<EriC^> XXCoder: gnome-screensaver-command -l locks it, but in the process list there's some 'locker' but killing it doesn't help
<EriC^> rws: do you need the actual session back? you could just restart lightdm, and start a fresh session
<EriC^> you'd lose all your data though
<rws> EriC^: No I do not need the session back. I can sudo reboot, and Unity comes back to the lock screen.
<alkisg> rws: in MATE, when the screensaver bugs, I press alt+ctrl+f1, login, killall mate-screensaver, alt+ctrl+f7 and it's fine
<alkisg> Screensaver is locked then
<alkisg> *unlocked
<rws> alkisg: Thanks, but I'm in Unity (17.04)
<EriC^> rws: i think you have just a normal login loop going on
<XXCoder> alkisg: if mate-screensaver is fork of xscreensaver may need to also kill hacks. I had to, may be because xscreensaver (or its hacks) crashed.
<alkisg> mate-screensaver is a fork of gnome-screensaver
<alkisg> Not of xscreensaver
<EriC^> rws: from the terminal check 'ls -l ~/.Xauthority' that it's owned by your user
<alkisg> rws: are you sure that it's not just "failed to login or xorg crashed or incorrect /home/username permissions" etc?
<alkisg> ps aux from vt1 would tell you
<alkisg> If you see user processes, then a session is running, if not, no
<rws> EriC^: It could be, but my login account owns .Xauthority and .ICEauthority.
<XXCoder> isnt gnome-screensaver itself fork from xscreensaver?
<EriC^> rws: aha, is it a problem with starting x? try from the terminal 'DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm'
<alkisg> XXCoder: i imagine one uses gtk and the other xorg api, so I imagine no
<rws> alkisg: It does not appear to be a permissions issue on /home/username
<XXCoder> probably not. hey alkisg is there a way to check log on that you menioned
<alkisg> rws: (1) try to login (2) then login from vt1 (3) the run ps aux and see if a session is running
<alkisg> rws: if it's not running, then it's a completely different problem with what you linked
<rws> EriC^: I get what appears to be xterm in a very small window with no borders
<rws> alkisg: Not sure I am following you. Do I grep for session?
<EriC^> try ps aux | grep Xorg
<rws> EriC^: There appear to be two processes running with Xorg. One owned by root. One owned by username.
<rws> Nevermind. second one is the grep
<rws> The one owned by root is /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg
<EriC^> brb
<Guest48391> rws: does 'ps aux | grep unity' give a ton of stuff?
<Neo3> hi
<Neo3> how many memory need for vmware and windows on it?
<XXCoder> depends on which windows
<Neo3> 10
<XXCoder> you just need 4 mb for windows 95 for example heh
<Neo3> I'm going install windows 10 and put there a few lignt apps
<Neo3> XXCoder: for 10 less?
<Neo3> 10 we can install on phone
<XXCoder> lol no, windows 95 was released in 1995
<XXCoder> old os
<Neo3> XXCoder: oh mb, I thought gb )))
<Guest48391> rws: sample output http://termbin.com/zdye
<XXCoder> Neo3: hmm laptop I have can run windows 10, bit slowly with 1 gb ram
<XXCoder> add some more for vm machine itself
<Neo3> XXCoder: no, I have 8Gb RAM, gnome eats 2Gb like windows 10, RAM is enough
<Neo3> for VM
<XXCoder> yeah should be fine then
<Neo3> XXCoder: I think probably phonoshop can work also fast )
<Neo3> XXCoder: interesting csgo exists for linux )
<Neo3> I play it
<XXCoder> no idea what csgo is heh
<Neo3> XXCoder: game
<XXCoder> ah
<Neo3> dota2 and csgo, steam games
<Neo3> there exists steam client for linux, probably some of steam game we can setup for linux too
<XXCoder> yep depends on game dev
<rws> XXCoder alkisg Guest48391 EriC^: My apologies. I have had a real world interruption and will have to return to my issue another time.
<XXCoder> later
<Neo3> rsa key should be in ~/.ssh?
<Neo3> I have four key ppa  and four pub that I did in putty, can I reuse it for linux?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Neo3> where I should save them? in ~ .ssh folder?
<Neo3> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1514638113.png
<Neo3> should I create new ssh keys? I've already have a few and want to reuse them...
<BluesKaj> Neo3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<kandinski> Hi, on updating to ubuntu 17.04 I've found that synergy no longer syncs the clipboard with the MacOS synergy client I also use.
<kandinski> I'm googling of the issue, but can't find a solution.
<brainwash> kandinski: is that really 17.04 or .10?
<brainwash> kandinski: https://github.com/symless/synergy-core/issues/6192
<brainwash> 17.04 is only supported until Jan 2018, so you will have to upgrade now anyway
<kandinski> 17.04
<kandinski> I don't want to upgrade for now
<brainwash> any reason why not?
<brainwash> we can't help with unsupported ubuntu versions
<kandinski> because I like Unity, and because friends have told me they didn't like issues they've seen on their laptops
<brainwash> you can still have Unity in 17.10
<kandinski> well, it's still supported, isn't it? for 24 more hours, where I live.
<kandinski> oh, how can I have unity in 17.10?
<kandinski> I'll install it on a usb keydrive to test it
<kandinski> thanks
<brainwash> make sure that the package "unity" is (still) installed, and select the Unity session from the login screen
<kandinski> I'll do that. Cheers.
<TaZeR> UBUNTU... it really kicks the lammas ass! mmmehhhh
<PTNapivoski> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/mobile/000/001/007/WAT.jpg
<onio> Hi I am having problem with Bluetooth intermittently not working. I have think I am narrowed it down to some "bin" files not being loaded.
<onio> see dmesg during a "work/not working" session https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285299/
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> yesterday I just installed Ubuntu 16.04.3 on my Dell laptop but hadn't tested it yet.
<TheWild> Testing today. What the hell? I want to enter settings and it hangs immediately.
<onio> BTW I am running ubuntu 16.04 mate LTS on Dell XP 13
<TheWild> I have no chance to enter tty once it locks up. I'm left with SysRq-B.
<dv`> Hi. Is there a guide on how to install ubuntu 17.10 onto raid1?
<Neo3> I forgot channels for ubuntu server?
<Neo3> I've forgot
<Neo3> have a few theoretical question about ssh
<Neo3> openssh is standar, in windows I'd made a 3 keys, ppa, pup, and openssh
<Neo3> openssh is standard, putty is use ppa only? or no
<Neo3> in linux we do only opensshkey and .pub, in putty we can open pub key and recreate from him both ppa and openssh. if we want part key from linux to windows we need only pub key?
<Neo3> well, this is broad and not simple them... passed it :)
<onio> Hi I am having problem with Bluetooth intermittently not working. I have think I am narrowed it down to some "bin" files not being loaded.
<onio> see dmesg during a "work/not working" session https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285299/
<onio> BTW I am running ubuntu 16.04 mate LTS on Dell XP 13
<gambl0re> is zsh and terminal the same thing?
<EriC^^> gambl0re: zsh is a shell, terminal is the terminal (like a console) and shell is the main program that takes your commands and runs them
<gambl0re> why would someone need zsh?
<EriC^^> different specs i guess to each his own preferences and stuff
<zhangzhao> ni hao
<alberto> hola
<EriC^^> !es | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ztane> hmm this wayland stuff is so flaky :(
<ztane> I've got dual display setup with external portrait display
<TheWild> sh. works (settings) after reinstalling Ubunto. No idea what went wrong with previous installation.
<ztane> I've got some areas on the screen where the mouse cursor appears on *both* displays at the same time :D
<ztane> it is rather hard when there are some positions where you actually are clicking in 2 windows at a time
<ztane> ... so decided to tweak some settings and didn't like them, told the dialog to "revert the new display settings, please" -> black screen, 1-finger salute.
<Neo3> I do this
<Neo3> ssh neo@91.227.18.35 .ssh/host-food-neo_rsa
<Neo3> and get error permission denied (publickey)
<ztane> Neo3:  -i .ssh/....
<Neo3> then I do this
<Neo3> neo@91.227.18.35 .ssh/host-food-neo_rsq.pub
<Neo3> equal error
<geirha> ssh -i ~/.ssh/host-food-neo_rsq neo@91.227.18.35
<ztane> Neo3: without -i that is taken as the *command* to execute on the remote server...
<Neo3> ztane: o, thanks with -i works, You are genius
<Neo3> geirha: yes
<mejnour> Hello guys! About a month ago I fresh installed ubuntu 17.10. Since then Software Updater keeps asking me to update my firmware. Thing is, every single time it says TPM is Owned. I googled and tryed to read about it but almost every topic I've read people give instructions on Windows machines. Is there a way to solve this on Ubuntu?
<gambl0re> if i already installed git package do i still need to git-core?
<gambl0re> im trying to install oh my zsh
<ghostnik11> how do you set a system folder for read or write via terminal
<chakka> Hi there. My (non-encrypted) swap file isn’t used. Any suggestions? My swappiness is currently set to 20 (for testing purposes).
<jiffe> so I just installed ubuntu 16.04 desktop and apt-get update is segfaulting
<jiffe> *** Error in `appstreamcli': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000002814c00 ***
<chakka> I’ve 11,6 GiB of RAM and over 20 % are used right now, but my swap file isn’t used at all.
<chakka> Sorry! My swappiness is set to 90 of course.
<chakka> Has anyone else issues with using the swap file on Ubuntu 17.10?
<ztane> chakka: just open firefox and some hundred tabs and :D
<redlegion> hahaha
<redlegion> that'll do it
<pavlos> chakka: how about removing some physical memory (you have 12 GB) from your system so that swap will be used to test ...
<ztane> it is difficult to use firefox and *not* consume all the ram
<chakka> pavlos: It’s impossible to remove some RAM. It’s an laptop (Asus Zenbook).
<chakka> pavlos: Is your swap file used when you set swappines to – say – 90/95?
<chakka> pavlos: The command is “sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=90”.
<pavlos> chakka: no, I have 16 GB on the desktop so swap is never used even if I set it to 100
<chakka> pavlos: No reboot needed.
<chakka> pavlos: Why is that?! If you set it to 100 it should use the swap immediately!
<pavlos> chakka: here's a read about swap, https://askubuntu.com/questions/157793/why-is-swap-being-used-even-though-i-have-plenty-of-free-ram
<chakka> pavlos: Thanks. But nothing new for me.
<chakka> pavlos: It confirms my statement.
<funabashi> hey guys i cant drag and drop files to my usb drive
<chakka> Is anyone using a swap file (instead of a swap partition) and would try to force swapping, so I can tell however it’s a local issue?
<pavlos> chakka: you can use 'stress' to simulate load on a system and exhaust memory, then swap will be used.
<donofrio> does a noroot arm8 image exist to allow you to run ubuntu on android (chroot-only) userspace ubuntu?  like what I can do with "debian noroot" from the play store?
<soee_> hi. i have ssd disk that was used to store /home directory. Now i have system and /home on different partitions and i would liek to copy various files from old dis files/accounts but somehow they are protected and i can't do that. Any idea how can i access this old disk data to copy files?
<skinux> Can anyone expliain why my system is deciding to disconnect from our router and connect to a wireless extender that uses our router?
<BluesKaj> skinux, signal strength ?
<skinux> Nah, signal stength is fine.
<BluesKaj> proximity then
<userb> soee_: if old disk is not encrypted, then read about chown command. https://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchown.htm
<skinux> The extender is further away than the router itself.
<skinux> Hmm. Is there a way to make a "block" configuration, where the system will never use the extender?
<ghostnik11> can someone help me with getting system mounted as rw, i have tried everything, every time i run the command via terminal or app i get permission denied, https://imagebin.ca/v/3mUWWTkpN595
<redlegion> ghostnik11: what filesystem?
<redlegion> suppose i can just look at your shared link
<ghostnik11> redlegion, its system in my /dev/loop1
<ghostnik11> redlegion, i have run the mount -o remount,rw /dev/loop1 and it blocks me and its just i don't understand
<SynthPop> somebody on?
<ghostnik11> redlegion it should just work, i can't understand why everything else is rw expect for that one directory which is what i need read or write so i can change asound.conf and make sound work, which works in ubuntu but doesn't in android x86 and the fix is simple but i can't gain access unless i have it mounted as system. i tried from the ubuntu side to just try and load it but its locked and doesn't come up even when i tell ar
<SynthPop> hello
<leftyfb> !ask | SynthPop
<ubottu> SynthPop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<redlegion> ghostnik11: loop is strictly for mounting files as block devices
<redlegion> i haven't really used it much, though
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: you're trying to do with from within Android?
<SynthPop> can you flood this ip for me pls   109.115.56.231
<leftyfb> SynthPop: please type /part
<SynthPop> :)
<SynthPop> ok
<ghostnik11> leftyfb yeah its the only way, i tried doing it from ubuntu but the android x86 7.1.1 comes up as a tar file and when i went into it via archiever it only showed me the regular files and not system
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: Sorry, but your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ghostnik11> redlegion okay even though its only suppose to mount files as block devices why can't it be mounted with read and write?
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: you should try #android
<ghostnik11> leftyfb i have tried android0-x86, android and no one has responded. i have check  stackexchange and a whole list of other sites
<leftyfb> ghostnik11: Keep looking. Unfortunately, your issue has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu. This is not the appropriate place to seek support for your issue.
<masterslinux> Hello?
<leftyfb> !ask | masterslinux
<ubottu> masterslinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Neo3> who know the best gnome theme?
<Neo3> this current has big title, I'm going to change theme
<Neo3> advise witch is one to use?
<leftyfb> Neo3: that's not really a support question. That is personal preference that only you can answer.
<masterslinux> My question I would like to as today, is how many people or big the market share is for linux?
<leftyfb> masterslinux: your question is not a support question and not related to Ubuntu specifically.
<leftyfb> masterslinux: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<leftyfb> masterslinux: https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?options=%7B%22filter%22%3A%7B%22%24and%22%3A%5B%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%7B%22%24in%22%3A%5B%22Desktop%2Flaptop%22%5D%7D%7D%5D%7D%2C%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Trend%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22platform%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22platformsDesktop%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly%22%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222016-12%22%2C%2
<leftyfb> 2dateEnd%22%3A%222017-11%22%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D
<semitones_rex> hey i'm looking for current information: what is the best format for an external hdd to be used for ubuntu and windows both?
<brainwash> you mean file system
<semitones_rex> yes is NTFS the best
<brainwash> I would think so
<leftyfb> then why ask the question?
<leftyfb> semitones_rex: https://www.howtogeek.com/73178/what-file-system-should-i-use-for-my-usb-drive/
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, have you heard of tinyurl.com
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: yep
<semitones_rex> Because NTFS is kind of terrible... :( that was the default answer 10 years ago but i wanted to ask y'all experts in case things had changed
<al3xxxx> hi
<brainwash> semitones_rex: what else would you want to use? something completely new?
<brainwash> semitones_rex: or something that would require 3rd party drivers for windows?
<al3xxxx> hello
<brainwash> hi. got a question?
<brainwash> ideally, ubuntu related
<kk4ewt> brainwash, then ask
<brainwash> al3xxxx is the one in need
<lordcirth> brainwash, highlighting people like this makes it clearer who you are talking to
<kk4ewt> for linux and winblows you can always use vfat
<al3xxxx> is the terminal commands the same for ubuntu and debian?
<lordcirth> al3xxxx, pretty much.  Most commands are similar across all distros; mostly package managers differ
<al3xxxx> thanks :)
<al3xxxx> things like these make me wonder whats the real diference between distros, i mean apart from package managers
<semitones_rex> brainwash, mainly something that doesn't face the problems of NTFS for filestorage. Is exfat a viable choice? I heard it has problems on linux though
<semitones_rex> kk4ewt, thanks i'll research it. is it native to windows? Like i could plug it into a friend's computer and not have to install drivers
<de-facto> semitones_rex, it probably depends on what kind of data you want to put on it and which features you need: linux probably would be best with ext4 and permissions (can be accessed by windows with http://www.ext2fsd.com/ ), for windows native NTFS probably is best because you also can get permissions on there (can be used in linux aswell, though its not native)
<de-facto> also think about which restore options are available in case the HDD gets bad sectors...
<semitones_rex> de-facto, as long as this is ontopic for this channel -- would exfat be an improvement over NTFS as far as recovery and defrag goes, for file storage
<semitones_rex> *and portability so I could take it to any windows computer and it would plug and play
<semitones_rex> with linux i am ok installing drivers
<semitones_rex> (as long as they are good quality)
<de-facto> tbh i never used extfat, i read the linux driver was not really ready some time ago, not sure about current status
<de-facto> also take a look at fsck utils or similar windows restore and repair tools... just in case
<de-facto> i always tend to stay conservative with filesystem choices to trust them with my precious data, since I assume the older ones got most bugs squeezed out and the maintainance tools are more mature, yet newer features also might target to improve reliability and restorability over older architectures...
<semitones_rex> in that case i may just go with NTFS, which probably has better support than exfat in linux
<onio> Hi I am having problem with Bluetooth intermittently not working. I have think I am narrowed it down to some "bin" files not being loaded.
 * semitones_rex sheds single tear and reformats external hdd from ext4 to NTFS
<eraserpencil> whats the term that allows the cursor to continue going left if you hold down the left key?
<onio> can anyone see my post at  all?
<eraserpencil> onio: you should paste the output on pastebin for someone else to see
<onio> eraserpencil: I did over 3 hours ago :)
<onio> eraserpencil: (14:23:46) onio: see dmesg during a "work/not working" session https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285299/
<onio> BTW I am running ubuntu 16.04 mate LTS on Dell XP 13
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Is there any ubuntu server 16.04 for i686 ?
<semitones_rex> New question: i have some ubuntu partitions i'm trying to read in windows -- does anyone have an ext4 driver for windows that works for them to read ubuntu partitions?
<LG96K2A> semitones_rex: https://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<BluesKaj> semitones_rex, look for ext2fds, it's the best app for read and write access
<brainwash> onio: did you find this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/845019/xps-13-9360-de-bluetooth-connection-problems-and-missing-module/
<onio> brainwash: I would have a look thanks
<brainwash> onio: you can find a solution on that page if you scroll down to the very bottom
<onio> brainwash: It looks like a similar issue.
<semitones_rex> BluesKaj, Thanks. I did that, now i'm just checking if my drive is 64 bit mode or not. Says I have to do "getconf LONG_BIT" but i'm gonna man getconf first to see what it is
<semitones_rex> wait no, /proc/fs/ext4
<onio> brainwash: solution did not work [https://askubuntu.com/questions/845019/xps-13-9360-de-bluetooth-connection-problems-and-missing-module/]
<LG96K2A> onio: sorry I'm late to the party, but what's the issue?
<Guest53306> I was upgrading ubuntu from 17.04 to 17.10...but then my laptop's battery died in the middle of the upgrade and now won't boot normally.  I've got a root shell running but I don't know what to do now.  Any tips?
<EldonMcGuinness> Never update when not plugged in? :-\
<onio> my bluetooth works intermittently
<LG96K2A> Guest53306: easier to do a reinstall at this point...
<Guest53306> EldonMcGuinness: Great, will do next time after I get my time-travelling license
<deper29> I could be out to lunch, but could you chroot and just continue the upgrade?
<EldonMcGuinness> LG96K2A: Agreed
<onio> see dmesg during a "work/not working" session https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285299/
<onio> BTW I am running ubuntu 16.04 mate LTS on Dell XP 13
<Guest53306> Ugh...how can I save and restore my list of installed packages and PPAs at least?
<deper29> Guest53306: https://askubuntu.com/questions/111563/lost-power-during-upgrade-how-do-i-recover
<deper29> have you tried that?
<onio> LG96K2A: did you see my posts
<deper29> Is recovery mode broken?
<Guest53306> No, I can access a recovery shell
<helmut987> can everbody help  me? no sound rasperry 3
<helmut987> thx
<LG96K2A> deper29: can you try booting into a livecd? And then chrooting into your existing installation to siphon available data off
<LG96K2A> onio: yes i did
<deper29> Guest53306: I think you should be able to follow that link then and just resume your upgrade.
<helmut987> ??
<Guest53306> How can I enable networkibg first?  Then I wanna try the dpkg command
<deper29> Guest53306: do you have a wired connection?
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: sorry that was directed at you. Maybe you can try booting into a livecd, chrooting into your existing installation, and copy the data off
<Guest53306> Yeah gimme a sec
<deper29> Guest53306: did you try running apt-get update and apt-get upgrade inside recovery mode first?
<helmut987> no tip everybody
<Guest53306> I need to connect it to the internet first
<deper29> Otherwise as mentioned, you would want to use a livecd, mount your drive, chroot, then work your magic.
<helmut987> how can i turn sound on
<LG96K2A> helmut987: most people here are idle, have some patience
<deper29> Guest53306: I think recovery mode will connect to the net no problem if you have a wired connection.
<deper29> Again, I could be out to lunch.
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: try what deper29 has suggested first. If you're looking to chroot, you might need additional insturctions if you deploy dmcrypt/LUKS encryption. Let me know if you need help
<deper29> LG96K2A: I'm curious, what do you do if you have encryption?
<Bashing-om> Guest53306: When recovery is activated, in the menu I expect the option to "enable networking" then activate the root shell .
<LG96K2A> deper29: you need to unlock the luks container first, mount it, before being able to chroot
<deper29> Ah, that makes sense.
<Guest53306> Can't connect still...
<helmut987> is every body run mate on rasperry pi
<deper29> Guest53306: you have a wired connection?
<helmut987> works well but no sound?
<Guest53306> deper29 Yes I do
<BluesKaj> helmut987, maybe join #raspberrypi
<deper29> Or are you trying with wireless?
<deper29> er, okay
<helmut987> no lan
<helmut987> thx
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: If you're using wired, try pining first to test for internet connectivity
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: If there isn't any, try using something like dhcpcd or dhclient to get a new lease
<helmut987> <helmut987> is every body run mate on rasperry pi
<helmut987> <deper29> Guest53306: you have a wired connection?
<Guest53306> You know what, I'll just reinstall.  New plan.  How do I preserve the list of packages and PPAs I have?
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I just broke a clean install
<deper29> Guest53306: that I don't know :( I've never had to do it.
<helmut987> hi ll
<LG96K2A> Guests53306: you can identify the list of available packages through the command
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: you can identify the list of available packages through the command dpkg -l
<p0a> by doing 'apt-get install libjpeg9 libjpeg9-dev libgif7 libgif-dev libtiff5 libtiff5-dev'
<p0a> Does anyone understand why? Now I can't install anything
<deper29> from the man page, it seems you can do 'apt list --installed'
<p0a> apt-get install is "broken". The suggestion apt --fix-broken install doesn't work
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: essentially, to get a list of available packages, you can do dpkg -l > packages.txt, before cating that file to less or smth
<Guest53306> And how to reinstall with that lis
<Guest53306> that list?
<p0a> I'm getting "dpkg" errors "trying to overwrite /usr/include/jerror.h" which is also in libjpeg9-dev...
<mr_lou> If booting on an older kernel kills my Internet, what do I do then? :-)
<deper29> I think you can do 'sudo apt-get install < packages.txt'
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: one sec
<deper29> er Guest53306 ^^
<banshea> hola
<p0a> okay I used dpkg --purge and removed all the stuff
<p0a> It's a known bug in libjpeg9-dev I think...
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: hang on..
<deper29> LG96K2A: what are you looking for?
<LG96K2A> deper29: im putting together a shell script
<LG96K2A> pasting...
<deper29> apt list --installed > cut -f1 -d\/ > packages.txt
<deper29> that should give you the list of packages you want
<deper29> then on your re-install, apt-get install < packages.txt
<LG96K2A> Guest55306, deper29: Here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26287406/
<LG96K2A> Guest55306: rmb to run it with root privileges
<LG96K2A> deper29: I don't use Ubuntu, but IIRC, PPAs are stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<deper29> LG96K2A: I'm awful with reading shell scripts. Doesn't that just re-install everything?
<deper29> LG96K2A: I don't use it either...so I'm also not entirely sure :P
<LG96K2A> depre29: apt will not reinstall packages already installed, unless there's a newer ver available
<deper29> LG96K2A: if Guest53306 is wanting to save all packages and install them on a fresh install, then doesn't this shell script not work?
<LG96K2A> deper29: in that case, he just has to run line 3, redirect to an output file (let's call it packages.txt)
<LG96K2A> deper29: port packages.txt over to his/her new fresh install, and you get the drift
<deper29> LG96K2A: that was where I just did this: `apt list --installed > cut -f1 -d\/ > packages.txt`
<deper29> but yeah, I see how your script works now
<onio> who would be responsible for loading this file in ubuntu "hci0: using rampatch file: qca/rampatch_usb_00000302.bin"
<deper29> err, I meant to have a pipe in that first redirect
<TJ-> onio: a kernel bluetooth module
<LG96K2A> deper29: i doubt your command will work :p
<deper29> why?
<onio> TJ: thanks
<LG96K2A> deper29: I think you meant to pipe it, not redirect to cut
<deper29> yeah, I did
<LG96K2A> deper29: haven't tested it, but in that case i can see it working
<deper29>  I mentioned above :P
<LG96K2A> deper29: unless im blind that wasn't a pipe...
<deper29> I mean, I commented shortly after posting that command that the first redirect should be a pipe
<LG96K2A> deper29: sorry im blind xd
<deper29> :P
<deper29> Guest53306: how you doing?
<onio> I have the following in my lib/firmware/qca directory https://paste.ubuntu.com/26287465/
<LG96K2A> deper29: to be fair, I think it's way easier to chroot at this point
<deper29> I think so too
<TJ-> just to add to the mix, the 'debfoster' tool will list just the top-level packages required to replicate an install, which can often avoid library version dependency problems if also moving to a different release
<deper29> LG96K2A: especially if they already have a livecd
<LG96K2A> deper29: Yeah, I don't really know what I'm doing in a Ubuntu channel if I haven't ran ubuntu in years..
<deper29> same :P
<deper29> I just come here and try to help every now and again to return the favor.
<LG96K2A> deper29: don't mind me asking, but what distro are you on?
<deper29> LG96K2A: Gentoo. You?
<LG96K2A> deper29: I'm on Gentoo as well :)
<deper29> Nice choice :)
<ecormier> I've just returned to ubuntu from a 10 year gentoo hiatus :)
<LG96K2A> ecormier: why tho?
<onio> Can I load this bin file from a command line
<ecormier> I had a sweet desktop setup, but I tired of all the system admin...
<Neo2> who know how to know ip sites using shell?
<Neo2> whois name.of.site
<Neo2> doesn't work
<LG96K2A> Neo2: what are you talking about?
<Neo2> I need fast know ip of sites for example google.ru
<onio> can I load "hci0: using rampatch file: qca/rampatch_usb_00000302.bin" from the command line ?
<TJ-> Neo2: "dig +short <fqdn>"
<LG96K2A> Neo2: you mean the web serever
<Neo2> yes
<Neo2> no my websoerver
<Neo2> ip for domain
<TJ-> onio: I doubt it, the kernel module asks for it to be loaded via udev. The message you quoted earlier shows it was loaded
<rypervenche> Neo2: You mean you don't know your WAN IP for your server?
<Neo2> rypervenche: yes, just fast
<LG96K2A> deper29: let me know when he comes back :p
<rypervenche> Neo2: curl ifconfig.me
<rypervenche> From the server.
<Neo2> rypervenche: and for any domain?
<LG96K2A> Neo2: Can you ping?
<rypervenche> Neo2: TJ- gave you that answer. If you already have a domain set up and pointing to an IP, you use: dig +short domainname
<Neo2> yes
<Neo2> ok
<Neo2> rypervenche: thanks
<onio> TJ: I don't think it is loaded. In my first pst I was showing the dmesg message when the bluetooth work and when it doesn't. When it does not work it does not seem to be loading the files https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285299/
<deper29> LG96K2A: I wonder if he will
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Found some bug ... when installing ubuntu server 16.03 i686 (i386 ...) (32 bit) and when it's "Configures APT" it says 1 of 54, then 1 of 39, ... 1 of 19 and so on ... so there's no >1 abefore "of" word in this progress
<V7> I think that it counts, but not showing it properly or something like that
<tatertots> and you're %100 certain you're not dealing with a "human perception" issue???
<tatertots> believe it or not...humans are error prone
<V7> I'm not sure what you're telling about and what's "human perception" ?
<V7> In this one situation exactly
<TJ-> onio: are you using different kernel versions, or is it the same kernel version both times? If the same, does it behave differently if the PC boots with AC power connected, or on battery? Does it behave different if the PC is suspended then resumed? If so, there's a firmware ACPI bug, which this may well fix: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<V7> Btw I'm not sure about other versions of Ubuntu Server
<onio> TJ: Same kernel on both times. I can reboot the board 5 time and 2 times it may fail and the rest succeeds
<onio> TJ: Just saw the link I would try and read through and see if it might solve the issue.
<onio> TJ:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html is an interesting read. I don't think this is my issue. The issue describe on the website suggest that the peripheral in question is inhibited unless operating on some "winblow" machine
<onio> This is something that I have only started seeing recently in the last 2 weeks or so.
<LuMint> Hi guys. I got a problem. System broke after I tried purging libgio
<LuMint> http://termbin.com/v3jg
<LuMint> how do I fix this?
<TJ-> onio: it's very much worth a try though; we see about 90% od this kind of platform device issue solved by it
<prashef> Hi Guys! When I log into my system using GUI and run the who command, it shows tty7. I though tty was supposed to be a terminal driver / to communicate with the text console.
<prashef> Why is the graphics system using it?
<onio> TJ: cool I like your level of confidence. I would give a go :)
<ioria> LuMint, are you in chroot ?
<oerheks> prashef, because it does? plain tty is ctrl alt F2
<LuMint> ioria:  yes
<owen1> where is my private gpg key stored? `gpg --list-keys` show me the public key but `gpg --list-secret-keys` shows me nothing. does it mean i don't even have a private key?
<prashef> oerheks: yes, I saw that too
<ioria> LuMint, not mounted correctly...  you need /dev/pts or such
<prashef> But why does the graphics system use the tty driver?
<prashef> Wasn't that originally for the terminal?
<LuMint> ioria: but it did mount correctly before i tried to purge libgio-cil
<deper29> owen1: did you generate a private key?
<LuMint> or libgio-2-dev
<LuMint> ioria: anyway, how do I go about it?
<ioria> LuMint, exit and for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  ; then sudo chroot /mnt , mount -a
<onio> TJ: is there a preferred directory to run the script from?
<Guest53306> deper29 Reinstallibg, but thanks anyway
<owen1> deper29: i am not sure. i initialized this password manager that generate gpg keys for me - https://github.com/justwatchcom/gopass
<deper29> Guest53306: did you get that package list saved?
<deper29> LG96K2A: he's back
<LuMint> ioria: btw, I've mounted my ~/home in chroot
<deper29> owen1: let me take a look
<LuMint> ioria: with mount --rbind /home /my/chroot/home
<TJ-> onio: No, it's fine from anywhere
<onio> TJ: thanks
<LuMint> onio:  would your one liner break it?
<TJ-> onio: after it's done check the entry is added correctly with "grep acp_osi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> onio: you should see a result for each installed kernel
<onio> TJ: would do.
<deper29> owen1: what installation steps did you follow?
<onio> LuMint: Not sure what you mean "would your one liner break it?"
<LuMint> onio: i mean, is it safe to run "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done  ; then sudo chroot /mnt , mount -a" given that I have my host home mounted in chroot?
<LG96K2A> deper29: im back
<TJ-> LuMint: I suspect you're talking to the wrong person
<LuMint> ioria:
<LuMint> onio: sorry, wrong highlight
<TJ-> onio: just nod and look intelligent :D
<ioria> LuMint, E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (2: No such file or directory)
<owen1> deper29: i believe i run the 'init' command and followed the instructions
<onio> LuMint: TJ: :)
<LuMint> ioria: unexpected token: then
<owen1> deper29: i can start from scratch by deleting the ~/.password-store folder and running gpg --gen-key, right?
<pavlos> you done neeed the 'then' part, just chrooot /mnt
<deper29> owen1: hmm, I'm not sure :S You might want to check over at #gopass
<deper29> owen1: I think keys get stored in ~/.gnupg though.
<owen1> deper29: ok. i am reading now this which might be helpful - https://github.com/justwatchcom/gopass/blob/master/docs/setup.md
<LuMint> oh, how stupid of me
<deper29> owen1: yeah, I was browsing through there. Do you have Go installed on your machine?
<owen1> deper29: yes
<owen1> deper29: and btw, i have bunch of keys in .gnupg folder
<ioria> LuMint, 'then' was a comment; the cmd is 'for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done'
<owen1> deper29: so i am curious why 'gpg --list-secret-keys' shows nothing
<LuMint> ioria: anyway, it didn't help with broken dependencies.
<deper29> owen1: yeah, that's strange. It should show they keys I believe.
<ioria> LuMint, why are you in chroot ? give us the bigger picture please
<LuMint> ioria: http://termbin.com/v3jg
<LuMint> the problem is not the pts error
<owen1> deper29: ok. i'll rm -r ~/password-store and generate my gpg keys myself.
<LuMint> but dependency hell
<LuMint> ioria: i need chroot to run newer software.
<ioria> LuMint, ok, but you don't need chroot for that
<owen1> deper29: it's about time for me to learn how to do that and also how to back them up
<LuMint> ioria: but i do
<deper29> owen1: It's unfortunate, because I remember running into the same problem before with gnupg not showing my secret keys.
<LuMint> ioria: i cant upgrade my host system to 16.04
<ioria> LuMint, uname -r
<LuMint> its 14 04
<ioria> LuMint, uname -r
<LuMint> in chroot?
<deper29> owen1: I have to take off though. Best of luck!
<owen1> deper29: thanks
<LuMint> ioria: how is kernel info relevant when trying to solve dependency hell issue?
<ioria> LuMint, why are you in chroot ? and uname -r please
<LuMint> its 3.13
<LuMint> ioria: i need chroot to run newer software.
<LuMint> 3.13.0-137-generic
<onio> TJ: just to double check. I am grepping for "acpi_osi"  and not acp_osi right?
<onio> if the former yes I can see that in the grub.cfg now.
<pavlos> so the base system is 14.04, runs 3.13 and you added a 16.04 in a chroot env?
<LuMint> ioria: I think that dependency issue has nothing, absolutely nothing to do with the kernel
<ioria> LuMint, ok, and you tried to do-release-upgrade ?
<LuMint> pavlos: exactly
<LuMint> ioria: no
<LuMint> i need chroot to install and run newer software i can't have in 14.04
<ioria> LuMint, ok
<LuMint> i almost succeded in it
<LuMint> but when iw as buliding a plugin for pidgin
<LuMint> i had to install this glio library
<onio> TJ: I have been institutionalised by Windblows "Do I have to reboot to see if changes worked?"
<LuMint> there were three options, i first installed glio-cil
<LuMint> but then, seing compillation warnings, decided I must have glio-dev-2
<TJ-> onio: Yes, you've altered a kernel command line parameter
<LuMint> so I purged glio-cil
<LuMint> and apt broke
<onio> alright I'll be back.
<LuMint> ioria: http://termbin.com/2vi6e here's the error log
<Bashing-om> !info glio-cil xenial | LuMint
<ubottu> LuMint: Package glio-cil does not exist in xenial
<LuMint> Bashing-om: there are 3-4 packages with glio
<LuMint> in their names
<LuMint> Bashing-om: here is my apt.list if you dont believe me
<Bashing-om> LuMint: Yhe hint is that the original package is not from the release repo .. a PPA ? does the maintainer provide a means to remove ?
<ioria> LuMint, what's the newer sw you needed ?
<LuMint> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/27a6
<LuMint> Bashing-om: do you see any PPAs there?
<LuMint> ioria: purple-xmpp-http-upload.so
<Bashing-om> LuMint: 3rd party sources ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . in the * ' . in the
<LuMint> that's what I was after that caused the system to break
<TJ-> !info libgio-cil
<ubottu> libgio-cil (source: gio-sharp): CLI binding for the GIO I/O stack 2.22. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22.3-3 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 236 kB
<LuMint> Bashing-om: I didn't.Add. No. PPAs.
<LuMint> it's a fresh chroot system with manually added official sources http://termbin.com/27a6
<TJ-> Source package for libraries doesn't have "lib" prefix, but binaries do, and 'info' lists binary packages
<ioria> LuMint, apt-get install --reinstall libglib2.0-cil
<LuMint> wow
<LuMint> it saved the day
<LuMint> ioria: ty
<ioria> LuMint, oky
<LuMint> next time Ill probably try using flatpack or appimage instead of chroot
<ioria> LuMint, maybe, good thinking
<ioria> LuMint, or upgrade to xenial, and use snap
<ioria> LuMint, for people need bleeding edge sw
<donofrio> does a noroot arm8 image exist to allow you to run ubuntu on android (chroot-only) userspace ubuntu?  like what I can do with "debian noroot" from the play store?
<onio1> TJ: That didn't work :-(
<TJ-> LuMint: you can install 'lxd' on 14.04 from trusty-backports, then run a regular 16.04 (or other release) container
<TJ-> onio1: Drat! OK "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<LuMint> TJ-: how is that better than a chroot?
<ioria> i vote for a container too
<TJ-> LuMint: properly separated from the host
<LuMint> what do I need it for, this separation?
<TJ-> LuMint: also, much easier to work with, no need to debootstrap since the rootfs is pre-built and a fast install
<TJ-> LuMint: to avoid removing required libraries, apparently :)
<LuMint> TJ-: erm, it all was going on in chroot
<LuMint> TJ-: I didn't have to remove *anything* on host
<LuMint> TJ-: actually, I tried docker, but it appeared I will have to put up with 2 GB image, so I decided I should use chroot and put it in sqaushfs
<TJ-> LuMint: yeah, I know. LXD rootfs images are around 350-450MB dependin on what's in them
<onio1> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26287970/
<LuMint> TJ-: is there an i386 image for LXD?
<LuMint> i had a hard time searching for one in docker
<TJ-> onio1: also let's see "pastebinit <( lsusb )"
<onio1> okay
<TJ-> LuMint: see for Ubuntu https://images.linuxcontainers.org/
<onio1> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26287990/
<TJ-> LuMint: that's the multi-distro "image:" server, but you can use the "ubuntu:" or "ubuntu-daily:" image servers too
<TJ-> onio1: do you know which of the USB devices the Bluetooth device is?
<onio1> TJ: I would check
<LuMint> TJ-: thanks
<ioria> onio1, Microdia i guess ?
<TJ-> ioria: that's a webcam I think
<ioria> oh, ok
<TJ-> onio1: I ask because I don't think the device is actually showing on the USB itself; can you test the device is seen in another PC, or if it is connected to a USB external hub, connect it directly to the PC's ports?
<onio1> TJ: yes I noticed. I am going to boot back into Windows and test it. I have been down this road before and I think I booted into Window and back again to Ubuntu
<onio1> The bluetooth is built into Dell XPS 13 laptop
<ioria> TJ-,  that's relevent ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/881239/bluetooth-not-working-on-xps-13-9360-running-16-04-1
<LuMint> TJ-: is there a way to get a GUI application seamlessly working in host system?
<TJ-> onio1: Ahhhh... thought it was external
<TJ-> ioria: that's for an intel BT firmware; this one is Qualcomm and does find it's firmware *when the device decides to show up!* - which is why I had onio1 add the acpi_osi= setting since these are usually ACPI platform device issues
<ioria> TJ-,  i see
<TJ-> LuMint: here's one way https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<HorribleProgram> Just asked in Kali, but here seems pretty appropriate. I got a Linux VM. My Windows host is connected wirelessly and wired to my network. For work, I must use a VPN. Can I use a VPN for the wired connection, and my wireless connection goes to the normal Internet through the bridged mode in my VM?
<HorribleProgram> Basically, I want to be able to use the Internet while I'm connected to a VPN on the same computer
<yeats> HorribleProgram: (taking as read that this is not the kali channel) - you can click "Use this connection only for resources on its own network" in the VPN setup (assuming you're using NetworkManager)
<HorribleProgram> yeats: :O
<HorribleProgram> I'll try that, ty
<onio> TJ: are you still around
<onio> I booted into Window. Bluetooth worked and now back in Ubuntu and it is now working again.
<TJ-> onio: hiya
<TJ-> onio: right, there's an ACPI issue I suspect, if you don't fully shutdown Windows (need to NOT use Windows fastboot)
<onio> TJ: logged into Windows and back into Ubuntu and bluetooth working again
<TJ-> onio: We see that workaround alot, where the Windows drivers re-init the device but leave it in a state the Linux atheros/QCA drivers can't deal with
<LuMint> TJ-: fantastic
<onio> TJ: What is the solution
<onio> TJ: The only difference between working and not working is shown here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26288443/
<TJ-> onio: If I recall correctly, to fully shutdown Windows before booting to Linux - as opposed to the regular shutdown which does a 'fastboot' save (leaving devices in an intermediate state)
<onio> TJ: ahh
<TJ-> onio: I'd already figured out the device from the source-code: "drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c:266:  { USB_DEVICE(0x0cf3, 0xe300), .driver_info = BTUSB_QCA_ROME }, "
<onio> TJ: :)
<onio> The only thing that is not adding up is that I have not boot into Windows for sometime now and the bluetooth was working happily last night
<TJ-> onio: I've been helping another user with the same issue in ##linux at the same time, but in their case the device won't respond on the bus. I've got them opening the PC to reseat the wireless card
<TJ-> onio: Your issue is, I suspect, related to a firmware bug in ACPI handling of the power state of the device. sometimes multiple suspend/resume can either FIX this, or even cause it!
<onio> TJ: That can explain it.
<TJ-> onio: we had an issue recently where the external HDMI port wouldn't activate if the system booted on AC, but would on battery :)
<choki> hello TJ- :)
<onio> TJ: Now that is a classic one
<choki> TJ-: btw i fixed my issue with that hostname, i just put the right one into bashrc hard coded :D
<TJ-> onio: hopefully you have enough info now to be able to kick it into life if it does disappear again
<TJ-> choki: as long as it works :)
<onio> TJ: Yes I do. Thanks for your relentless effort
<hans_> does the Ubuntu Desktop edition use the HWE kernel by default?
<hans_> the server edition DVD asks you if you want the HWE kernel or the.. other kernel
<hans_> the desktop edition doesn't ask
<hans_> lol https://i.imgur.com/MO4Vi9l.png
<hans_> (actually it doesn't even have 8.6, it has 8...)
<auronandace> is there an ETA for the new 17.10 isos with the fix in them?
<hans_> what fix?
<pikapika> Hi
<choki> pikapika: hey :3
<pikapika> I know we can put the application menus within their proper window, but this has the effect of replacing the titlebar rather than being shown along with titlebar
<pikapika> Is there any way to show both menus and titlebar in their appropriate position?
<auronandace> hans_: it affects the bios of certain laptops, making it read only
<pikapika> I'd rather want to stay within Unity for now, instead of getting a different wm
<pikapika> Ie titlebar on top, just below that the menus, then below that the window
<_KaszpiR_> making them brick only :D
<choki> pikapika: unity will be gone soon :D
<choki> i mean you've to switch anyway someday
<pikapika> Anyways, is there any fix for the problem?
<pikapika> For now
<Vladimirski> Installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick from my Macbook Pro, but at boot Ubuntu doesn't show up
<Vladimirski> believe there's some EFI boot issues, anyone had this?
<pikapika> ..
<Ascavasaion> because none of user's groups are listed in allowgroups".  I have done an AllowUser root username and an AllowGroups ssh as I saw online, followed by a service sshd restart, but still nothing.  any advice on creating a user with sudoer and ssh please?
<pikapika> Is there any way to display both titlebar and menus in a window?
<pikapika> Or do I have to use a different window manager?
<dreamScript> pikapika: what do you use now?
<pikapika> Default unity
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> I've installed byobu
<Montecristo94> Vladimirski, did you press Alt just after powerbutton to enable choosing boot disk?
<V7> SO ... when I'm connecting through ssh I see the same screen as local logged in user
<pikapika> dreamScript: its the plain Unity that comes by default. I havent installed any other window manager
<V7> So is it possible to connect through ssh and see different screen (new) ?
<dreamScript> pikapika: I believe Unity is a desktop environment.
<pikapika> Or whatever it is called. I am new to it and not exactly conversant with the terms. My point is, I have the defaults only. So is is possible to show both titlebar and menubar on a window?
<oerheks> systemsettings > appearance > behaviour > 'show the menus for a window .. "
<oerheks> only one option, not both
<V7> Anyone ? Is it possible to create a new user process when it connects through ssh ?
<pikapika> That is the problem I want both simultaneously
<pikapika> I installed xubuntu-desktop lol
<pikapika> It shows menu and titlebar both and imo less cluttered
<dreamScript> Nice.
<dreamScript> Glad it worked out for ya.
<dreamScript> If I were to use DEs for whatever reason, it would have to be either xfce or lxde.
<dreamScript> Both are lightweight (atleast in my opinion).
<pikapika> It also installed "pure" xfce it seems as I see three items in the menu now, the two new being xfce and xubuntu
<dreamScript> yea.
<dreamScript> Choices are what makes the GNU/Linux lifestyle so great.
<efs>  after I did upgrade
<efs> fire fox dont start after upgrade ubuntu
<BoldErea> How can I config linux in order to be able to connect to it using Remote Desktop Connection (trought PuTTY, from Windows) ?
<BoldErea> When I login to debian, I have a message saying: /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/myusername/.Xauthority does not exist
<paxous> can i run "yum install gcc libcap libpcap libpcap-devel " in ubuntu ?
<hggdh> paxous: no
<paxous> i need that in order to compile a c script
<Bashing-om> paxous: ubuntu's package manager is apt rather than yum .
<kk4ewt> paxous,  look up the apt commands for that
<kk4ewt> Bashing-om,  whould Build-essentials have those?
<kk4ewt> -h
<dax> i'd start with sudo apt install build-essentials libpcap-dev and go from there
<hggdh> kk4ewt: build-essential will have the generic development packages (and gcc) but not libcap and libpcap
<hggdh> libpcap is called libpcap0.8 in Ubuntu; the corresponding dev package is libpcap0.8-dev
#ubuntu 2017-12-31
<jvm> Hi. During runtime of the system -- half an hour after boot -- I see systemd-modules-load in my syslog, and a number of issues following, with eventual system crash. All I can find indicates that systemd-modules-load should only run on boot, not while the system is in use. Can anyone point me at possible causes?
<BoneTone> so for some reason my fresh install of 16.04 is not recognizing my HDMI output device, it's not listed in pulse audio control as a possible choice, only my headphone jack
<johnnyjames> hmmm
<BoneTone> some things i've read online recommend installing the alsa daily builds, but that seems odd
<paxous> Any1 with 5 minutes to teach me how to properly do a NTP AMP atack. We can use my vps and website, i just want to learn. Send private mensage.
<steamport> HELP
<steamport> MY /usr/bin/sudo GOT CORRUPTED
<dax> paxous: 1) please don't crosspost the same message to a bunch of different IRC channels. it's noisy and will tend to get you killed by antispam bots. 2) while I doubt anyone's gonna show you how to do NTP amplification, the channel you most recently asked (##security) is probably the least bad place to ask, so I'd recommend sticking with there.
<dax> (that said, as ilbelkyr correctly told you elsewhere and I just noticed, this probably isn't on-topic for freenode)
<kvn> hey
<kvn> anyoone can help me
<kvn> im new to this hacking shit
<kvn> can anyone help me or tell me some usefull pkgs
<kvn> drone
<kvn> is that you kevin?
<payonel> i'd like to get wide char support (e.g. ゐ) in my tty (real tty, not pty) i suspect i need to add a locale and probably more than that. i'm having trouble searching online [everything relates to terminal emulators]
<anthony> hola
<TaZeR> lets go to anthony's house!
<adrian_1908> it's about time!
<blazeme8> how do I install ubuntu desktop with an encrypted LVM, and leave space for snapshots?
<blazeme8> the installer insists I make the encrypted partition take up the entire pv....
<Random832> payonel, i don't think it's possible
<Random832> like, you could run something like fbterm and get it without X, but it'd still be a terminal emulator and use a pty
<payonel> Random832: hmm, okay thanks
<tomreyn> blazeme8: you could use the server installer which provides an extended partitioning tool, then, after installation finished, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<blazeme8> hmm, interesting
<blazeme8> i ended up manually creating the LVM and skipping encryption
<tomreyn> well if that's good enough for you ;)
<blazeme8> heh we'll see, the installer didnt give me the "install alongside windows bootloader" option anymore. though it's still clearly there...
<blazeme8> switching to full manual...
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. good evening
<prelude2004c> anyone have good experience with multicast through a router ? i setup forwarding and rp filters = 0 .. but Source > Router > Encoder .. i'm trying to pull the udp multicast address from source via the router
<prelude2004c> driving me crazy
<ardourfan> hi
<ardourfan> anyone here using ardour?
<klsq> Hi ardourfan, i just installed it from kxstudio repo
<chronos> Hello folks!
<chronos> I' m trying to instal qt5-default but getting erros that let me to not install libwayland-dev, and erros tell me that:
<chronos>  libwayland-dev : Depends: libwayland-client0 (= 1.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1) but 1.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.2 is to be installed
<chronos> how I can solve this kind of problem?
<Guest63860> is there a reliable app for burning bluray data disks? Brasero just errors out before the burn starts and most apps I've found don't support Bluray data disks
<bobdobbs> Guest63860: I don't know about bluray, but my goto for burning to DVD's is K3B
<Guest63860> bobdobbs, thanks, I'll give that a go. hate installing all those kde deps
<NerdyPepper> o/
<brent> !search daddys.home
<ubottu> Found:
<alamar_> happy New Year
<rowinofwin> Hi all, I have a strange issue on a lenovo laptop with ubuntu mate and xubuntu 16.04. The touchpad isn't working, but neither is an external USB mouse. xinput doesn't show either, but lsusb shows the usb mouse just fine.
<timyp> rowinfwin both #xubuntu and #mate have there own IRC channels
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> have a nice change of year 2018 with ubuntu
<BlueHalo> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> BlueHalo: welcome
<lotuspsychje> BlueHalo: what can we do for you?
<bedrockmasterbg> hello anyone help me with my network error #?
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: are you on ubuntu mate?
<bedrockmasterbg> yep 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> dah85: best not to login irc with root
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: ask your issue to the channel with all details please
<dah85> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> dah85: logout and come back as regular user :p
<bedrockmasterbg> am so we  have dedicated server with linux and was have to add additional ip  , okay i was added to interfaces file as additional ip to eth0 but has error ;)
<bedrockmasterbg> i will make an file with log because its to not clear to post in chat :)
<lotuspsychje> !paste | bedrockmasterbg
<dah85> lotuspsychje: thanks for letting me know, I previously had another VM set up for my IRC and forgot to make a new user
<ubottu> bedrockmasterbg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bedrockmasterbg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26291437/
<lotuspsychje> dah85: better :p
<dah85> ;)
<dah85> its in a vm on my server.. if it got compromised i wouldn't shed a single tear
<dah85> but in case my client gets 0day'd with something nasty, thanks for your concern :P
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: i see alot of failed root pass? whats your actual issue?
<bedrockmasterbg> am newtorking cant restart
<bedrockmasterbg> to get apply the new additional ip :)
<bedrockmasterbg> and says me to get that logs witch i give you here
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: have you tried a network-manager restart?
<bedrockmasterbg> its only ssh haves ;)
<bedrockmasterbg> i just tryed some reboots but
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: not sure what you want exactly? you got issues with ip or ssh?
<bedrockmasterbg> with ip has issues
<bedrockmasterbg> dont recieve ping and when i type   service restart networking NOT works adt all ;)
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: your log shows us ssh issues, not any network problems
<bedrockmasterbg> hmm maybe someone its tryed to brute force my pass but
<bedrockmasterbg> we have RSA key so good luck ;)
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: are you using fail2ban?
<bedrockmasterbg> meybe i think not we have web admin installed
<bedrockmasterbg> if they used
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: is your ubuntu server up to date also?
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: lsb_release -a and uname -a to check
<bedrockmasterbg> am its updated with apt-get update && upgrade amm  2-3 weeks ;)
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: doublecheck version and kernel plz
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<bedrockmasterbg> last update i think 4th DEC
<bedrockmasterbg> i will go trough an update np
<bedrockmasterbg> i hope my ALL will not crash
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: ubuntu doesnt crash so easy
<bedrockmasterbg> am yeah you are right ;)
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: zo lets try again, whats your actual issue?
<bedrockmasterbg> i want to set up an additional ip to eth0 ;)
<bedrockmasterbg> becasue its client needs but i do not know how to setup read an docs but ;) meybe i messed up
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<bedrockmasterbg> Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: did you try that journal for errors?
<bedrockmasterbg> its shows that ;) https://paste.ubuntu.com/26291495/
<lotuspsychje> bedrockmasterbg: check this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/758594/no-networking-failed-to-bring-up-eth0
<alkisg> bedrockmasterbg: put your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin, and the output of `ip a`
<alkisg> Also, there's an #ubuntu-server channel for servers; this here is mostly for desktops
<GothSpark> is there a way to add zoom commands in xterm ?
<alkisg> GothSpark: ctrl + right click
<alkisg> Bring a menu where you can select the font size
<GothSpark> thank's alkisg
<alkisg> np
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: got the lags sorted yet?
<Jakethepython> Hello room i am having problems w/ an OpenVPN server and the people there told me it sounds more like a DNS issue w/ the server
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Jakethepython
<ubottu> Jakethepython: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Jakethepython> how do i get to the DNS resolver configuration
<supernod3> hi all
<fud> Does anyone have the BIOS problem that Ubuntu 17.10 brought?
<slimetrap> i have two problems lol (1) i can't figure out when but it seems randomly my computer will switch to only seeing dummy output in sound under settings; never happens while i'm listening to something but i don't often use this laptop for audio; (2) the default backup tool has the backout button greyed out and last backup was 8 days ago and i can scp stuff to the address without password
<auronandace> fud: they will be releasing new 17.10 isos to fix that
<fud> @auronandace yes, but the thing is that my bios is broken now.. how can I format is my bios doesn't allow me boot or save any config ? :/
<XXCoder> fud: reset your bios
<XXCoder> ah ubuntu 17.10 corruption ouch
<dah85> reminds me of when mandrake linux back in the day broke some LG optical drives that had a non-standard instruction set
<XXCoder> you have to directly replace chips I think
<dah85> https://www.linux.com/news/mandrake-92-may-kill-lg-cd-rom-drives
<fud> @XXCoder Yes, some people suggest that..
<dah85> fud: laptop or desktop?
<auronandace> fud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147/+index?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dah85> nvm its laptops.. duh
<fud> @auronandace I have read that entire page, but nothing has worked..
<fud> @dah85 Yes, it's a laptop
<XXCoder> "Repair: Boot Linux and Install Kernel Version 4.14.9. Reboot into Linux and BIOS should be restored to a working state."
<XXCoder> I guess boot from flash drive or what
<fud> @XXCoder I already tried that but didn't work
<XXCoder> fud: so it dont even go into linux boot?
<XXCoder> just still bios POST?'
<fud> @XXCoder it boot normally to Xubuntu, but nothing can be change in BIOS
<XXCoder> ah so you gonna upgrade your kernel to 4.14.19
<XXCoder> ah so you gonna upgrade your kernel to 4.14.9*
<XXCoder> thats version that automatically fixes bios problem
<fud> @XXCoder I already tried that but it didn't fix the bug
<XXCoder> did you select right kernel at boot?
<fud> @XXCoder Yes of course, then restarted again and went to the bios but didn't work
<XXCoder> you updated kernel, rebooted and went to bios?
<XXCoder> I think you have to do normal boot first
<fud> @XXCoder I let it start completely with the new kernel, then restarted again to enter the BIOS
<fud> @XXCoder I tried a lot of ways U_U
<XXCoder> darn
<XXCoder> no idea then
<XXCoder> too bad there isnt way to reset bios?
<fud> @XXCoder unsold the chip and flash it with a machine which I don't know
<XXCoder> much fun
<lotuspsychje> !sound | slimetrap
<ubottu> slimetrap: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<alkisg> fud: where did you find the updated kernel from?
<alkisg> E.g. maybe you have a new version that *doesn't* include the fix
<fud> @alkisg from ukuu kernel app
<alkisg> fud: and which one was it, what was the exact version?
<lotuspsychje> fud: uname -a to check
<fud> @alkisg I tried version 4.19.9
<alkisg> fud: boot into it, and then paste the output of uname -a and of dmesg
<fud> @lotuspsychje Yes, I rebooted my PC with the new kernel but didn't work
<alkisg> fud, btw there's also a specialized #ubuntu-kernel channel, where there are people that know a lot about the kernel, but sometimes you may even have to wait days for an answer :)
<fud> @alkisg It would be great is you share this channel to me :)
<alkisg> I already did, it's #ubuntu-kernel
<alkisg> fud, the best option though if you are sure you tried the correct things, is to comment on the bug report
<alkisg> And upload all the necessary info (e.g. you may have a different model) and mention that the fix didn't work for you
<jangs> hello
<Jack3k3> hi guys, i have ubuntu running in virtualbox, was doing some work and all of a sudden my mouse is unable to click on anything. I can see the cursor and move it around fine, but nothing I click on reacts or moves. The keyboard still works fine however and I can type etc
<Jack3k3> any ideas whats happened?
<jangs> Jack3k3: could be a memory surge problem
<Jack3k3> whoa weird, opened htop and all of sudden mouse is working again
<Jack3k3> strange
<fud> @alkisg Yes, but there is a ton of people having this problem with this 17.10 version :/
<jangs> Yes 17.10 is breaking the BIOS on some PC's unfortunately
<jangs> Hope this problem is fixed on 18.04
<benjib> Hi
<jangs> bebjib: Hi
<benjib> How can I miracast from Ubuntu deskto to a TV by WiFi?
<jk^> Year's end error. However, yesterday evening when i powered off it that was alright. It was working well
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> What have i to do?
<alkisg> (11:04:41 πμ) fud: @alkisg Yes, but there is a ton of people having this problem with this 17.10 version :/ ==> it's marked fix released, so devs assume it's fixed for everyone unless people explicitly mention that the fix doesn't apply for them
<fud> @alkisg Yes, they say it is fixed but there is a lot of people still complaining about it :/
<lotuspsychje> fud: are you following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<fud> @lotuspsychje yes, absolutely
<lotuspsychje> fud: did you try #284 solution?
<fud> @lotuspsychje Yes, I tried that one many times
<lotuspsychje> fud: no luck on yours?
<fud> @lotuspsychje Indeed I'm now trying with another kernel in this moment
<jk^> May anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you need to ask a question first
<lotuspsychje> fud: i found also this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/984043/unable-to-make-changes-in-bios-after-17-10-installation
<fud> @lotuspsychje Yes, I tried that one :(
<lotuspsychje> fud: #308 sounds promising aswell, did you try the steps he tryed?
<fud> @lotuspsychje Yes, I also tried that one T_T
<jk^> [10:09] (jk^) Year's end error. However, yesterday evening when i powered off it that was alright. It was working well
<jk^> [10:09] (jk^) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<lotuspsychje> !details | jk^ ubuntu version, kernel version, error at wich moment? tell the whole story mate
<ubottu> jk^ ubuntu version, kernel version, error at wich moment? tell the whole story mate: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> fud: with the same steps he did?
<fud> @lotuspsychje didn't work with 4.14.8 :( i've just try it
<fud> @lotuspsychje Yes, same steps, and other some fun steps U__U
<lotuspsychje> fud: try the .19 plz
<lotuspsychje> fud: 14.9 sorry
<aftrshock> Hi. I tried isntalling Kubuntu 17.10 by using Rufus to write the .iso to USB, I put my legacy USB as foot boot order, it booted into the Aardvark wallpaper and got stuck there. I read this is an issue with the app used to write the .iso to USB, is this correct?
<aftrshock> *first not foot
<fud> @lotuspsychje that was the first one I tried.. also tried several times..
<lotuspsychje> fud: i have another idea, can you try download the 17.10 iso and go try liveusb method?
<fud> @lotuspsychje gonna try with 4.14.10, latest stable kernel
<jk^> lotuspsychje xubuntu 16.04.3 error at boot
<lotuspsychje> fud: kk
<lotuspsychje> jk^: can you try booting a previous kernel on your list?
<fud> @lotuspsychje there is no way I can boot any USB or CD/DVD
<lotuspsychje> fud: F12 does nothing?
<jk^> lotuspsychje how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: hold shift at boot to enter grub, select a previous kernel
<fud> @lotuspsychje I can go through that menu but it does not show up my usb
<lotuspsychje> jk^: is this a clean install?
<lotuspsychje> fud: you think cdrom can boot as primary?
<fud> @lotuspsychje not Windows, not any linux distro
<fud> @lotuspsychje it would be a good idea, but there is no CDROM in this laptop XD
<jk^> lotuspsychje yes it is
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | jk you can also try this
<ubottu> jk you can also try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fud> @lotuspsychje possibly, but I have to get a cdrom drive U_U
<lotuspsychje> fud: lets skip that step :p
<copy1> Hey, just wanted to ask, if somebody here can verfiy that the Ubuntu 18.04 Daily ISOs are bootable, can't get mine to work :/
<lotuspsychje> fud: are you sure you tried these steps exactly the same? https://askubuntu.com/questions/984043/unable-to-make-changes-in-bios-after-17-10-installation
<lotuspsychje> copy1: come to #ubuntu+1 for bionic please
<fud> @lotuspsychje absolutely sure! Indeed I have tried those steps many times
<jk^> lotuspsychje i tried first option u give me, it didn't open any grub
<lotuspsychje> !grub | jk^ this is howto
<ubottu> jk^ this is howto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fud> @lotuspsychje it's almost 5am here.. I'm really tired with this, tomorrow will be a better day.. thanks for you help, have a wonderful new year!
<lotuspsychje> fud: same for you!
<lotuspsychje> fud: keep an eye on the bug url okay
<fud> @lotuspsychje Yes, I'm always checking it :D good bye (:
<lotuspsychje> jk^: wich graphics card you have?
<jk^> lotuspsychje intel
<lapion> Hello
<lotuspsychje> jk^: could try a lubuntu live also
<lapion> Whatever happened to the recovery login feature when loging into the desktop environment.
<jk^> lotuspsychje i think i haven' t any grub... Os starts without show me any grub
<jk^> I have not dual boot
<alkisg> lapion: I haven't seen it in years, maybe it got removed a bit later from when KMS got widespread
<lapion> When logging in on the xserver one could select to only get a shell so one could debug the login
<alkisg> lapion: xorg issues?
<alkisg> lapion: you can create an /usr/share/xsession/xterm.desktop entry if you like
<jk^> lotuspsychje yes i was trying lubuntu, but until yesterday xubuntu works great
<lotuspsychje> jk^: if you installed xubuntu, you should have grub...
<lapion> xorg is working fine but the gnome-panel will not autostart. most of the desktop environment loads only the panel does not start.. I have to manually start it form a terminal
<alkisg> lapion: check .xsession-errors, also permissions and owner under ~
<aftrshock> Hi. I tried isntalling Kubuntu 17.10 by using Rufus to write the .iso to USB, I put my legacy USB as foot boot order, it booted into the Aardvark wallpaper and got stuck there. I read this is an issue with the app used to write the .iso to USB, is this correct?
<Exterminador> guys, how do I change the locale of a specific user on my vps? on etc/default/locale I have all set to "en_US.UTF-8" but there's a user that has "en_US" only
<aftrshock> *foot  = first
<lapion> alkisg, cannot connect to brltty at :0
<alkisg> Exterminador: normally, from gnome-language-selector, or from .dmrc, or from accountsettings
<alkisg> lapion: that's not related
<alkisg> ignore it
<Exterminador> alkisg: it's a VPS :p
<lotuspsychje> aftrshock: can you create an usb from ubuntu?
<Exterminador> is it on .profile or .bashrc?
<alkisg> Exterminador: for server issues, there's #ubuntu-server; but the .dmrc and accountsettings should work there too
<aftrshock> .iso
<aftrshock> it's Kubuntu
<Bh_> Hi all, does anyone know when Ubuntu desktop 17.10 will be fixed from the BIOS bug and available for download at the site?
<jk^> lotuspsychje i don't know very well what's GRUB but at boot pc doesn't show me anything to choose... Some messages, logo and os starts to be used
<lapion> I need to remove the user upstart folder which one is it
<lotuspsychje> jk^: hold SHIFT at boot or ESC to enter grub
<lapion> alkisg, I need to remove the user upstart folder which one is it
<alkisg> lapion: there's no user upstart folder
<alkisg> I don't know why you think you need to remove such a thing
<lotuspsychje> Bh_: normally that issue is fixxed now, but why take the risk and stick to LTS for a while?
<lapion> alkisg, only for my user I get no panel
<alkisg> lapion: ok, but that's not related to upstart
<jk^> Ok before i tried shift it didn't happen anything, i will try esc
<lapion> alkisg, and all other errors are lack of upstart related
<lotuspsychje> Bh_: until canonical changes that one website, i would avoid it
<lapion> ls
<alkisg> lapion: ok, it's possible that the error isn't recorded in .xsession-errors or that you didn't locate it. Did you check permissions?
<lotuspsychje> aftrshock: i mean can you create your usb from kubuntu/ubuntu?
<lapion> upstart: indicator-application main process ended, respawning
<lapion> everything is me:me
<alkisg> lapion: try this: find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<alkisg> (without sudo)
<jk^> Ok lotuspsychje it has opened GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.14
<Bh_> lotuspsychje: I can install 16.04 (that's the LTS no?) which honestly was installed up till recently on my laptop but I prefer to wait a day or 2 for 17.10 if it will be released soon, the issue is that don't know if its a day or 2 or a month... is there any expected date?
<aftrshock> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to install it
<aftrshock> W10 dual boot
<lapion> alkisg, nothing found
<Bh_> I had issues with 16.04 concering using dual screens which I understood was fixed later on (dealt with it about a month ago so my memory is a little fuzzy ;))
<lotuspsychje> Bh_: the bug is currently active, alot of users say higher kernels fix this issue
<jk^> What have i to do now? -  ubuntu - advanced options - memory test - memory test serial control
<alkisg> lapion: and if you manually start gnome-panel, it runs normally?
<aftrshock> aftrshock: ideally once I get past the hanging screen, I'm hoping the installer will recognize as give a "isntall alongside Windows " option
<aftrshock> so I dont have to shrink volumes in W
<lotuspsychje> jk^: try a previous kernel boot
<aftrshock> or manually create a swap, etc
<Bh_> lotuspsychje: but is there any ETA?
<aftrshock> oops *lotuspyschje
<lapion> alkisg, yes
<lotuspsychje> Bh_: not that i know off, as devs cant forespell the future of a bug?
<alkisg> lapion: the settings for most programs (panel included) are stored in ~/.config, you can try moving it aside in e.g. .config-bad, and logout/login again
<alkisg> lapion: there's also gnome-panel --reset, which resets settings
<jk^> lotuspsychje how to do that?
<aftrshock> I'll be back tomorrow. need to sleep. gonna make it a project for the day
<Bh_> lotuspsychje: well that y the E exist at ETA, nothing solid. but kewl I got it, thanks for helping me out :)
<aftrshock> gnight
<lapion> alkisg, I did all the .gnome .config removal
<lotuspsychje> !grub > jk^ did you read this?
<jk^> [11:17] (lotuspsychje) jk^: try a previous kernel boot
<ubottu> jk^, please see my private message
<jk^> Yes
<lotuspsychje> jk^: https://i.stack.imgur.com/NacOm.png
<alkisg> lapion: which version/flavors is this? e.g. 16.04 unity or 17.10 gnome etc?
<lapion> 16.04.3 LTS ubuntu basic]
<alkisg> Hm, well, properly removing .config should fix issues with the current user, unless you tried it while you were already logged in so the files go written/flushed just before logout
<lapion> alkisg, upgrade from 14.04
<alkisg> Try logout, login from vt1 (alt+ctrl+F1) and removing from there
<lapion> alkisg, to prevent file flushing problems I logout and do all removing from vc1
<lapion> vt1
<jk^> lotuspsychje https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eOppQwefWuuYr38WY5P893XR2DWG0fWe/view?usp=drivesdk
<lotuspsychje> jk^: try to boot one yes
<jk^> One?
<jk^> Which of those?
<jk^> I try first one. Same error
<jk^> Upstart i don't know what means
<lotuspsychje> jk^: try a few perhaps the .28?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: if they dont work, try one with recoverymode
<jk^> I tried also recovery mode but after i don ' t know what choose in the next menu
<jk^> Ok i'm trying 28
<lotuspsychje> jk^: fix graphics you can try in recoverymode
<jk^> But after i can restore the latest kernel?
<jk^> I tried .28 lotuspsychje but it appears the same error
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how i can how can disable the  Mozilla Donation ad on firefox?
<dax> click the X in the top-right corner of it
<dax> seems to remember it
<lapion> alkisg, I used a vt to start xinit as root then sudoed to the the user and then used gnome-session --debug 2> etc etc..
<lotuspsychje> jk^: have you recently uninstalled applications or dependecies of your system?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: try this: boot in a kernel with recoverymode and choose root with network access and: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alkisg> lapion: as I said, you could create a /usr/share/xsessions/xterm.desktop session instead, and select xterm from the display manager
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Ubuntivity> I'm looking for the simplest desktop widget (like conky) to simply display a png image with transparency over desktop wallpaper; Advice is needed :)
<jk^> Yes lotuspsychje i unistalled the app "Schermo" its translation from italian might be "Monitor/Display"
<jk^> I did it by a click error
<jk^> How ever there isn't "Root with network access". There is "Network: enable network" and a different item "Root: go to a shell with root's privileges". Which of these two options have i to choose?
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jk^: rootshell with network enabled
<lotuspsychje> !info gdesklets | Ubuntivity can this help?
<ubottu> Ubuntivity can this help?: gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-7build4 (artful), package size 2315 kB, installed size 4471 kB
<jk^> There isn't an item like that
<lotuspsychje> jk^: ok, enable network first, then go to a rootshell
<Ubuntivity> lotuspsychje: anything simpler?
<jk^> Jus 1) "Network: enable network" and 2) "Root: go to a shell with root's privileges" Which of these two options have i to choose?
<jk^> Ok i'll do that soon
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntivity: lemme look further
<Ubuntivity> lotuspsychje: hopefully with least cpu usage and least dependencies
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntivity: not from repos, so use at own risk: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/gnome-photo-frame-desktop-gadget-for-rotating-images-in-ubuntu/
<Ubuntivity> thanks lotuspsychje, I'll check that out
<jk^> lotuspsychje: it asks me "Press enter for maintenance (or Control-D to continue
<jk^> )
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntivity: perhaps another idea is xscreensaver showing your pictures?
<Ubuntivity> lotuspsychje: what does xscreensaver actually does? I don't know about it
<Ubuntivity> !info xscreensaver
<ubottu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.36-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 539 kB, installed size 2258 kB
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntivity: its a screensaver package, you can then choose a screensaver on your desktop
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntivity: one option would be showing your pictures, but i think thats in full-screen
<Ubuntivity> lotuspsychje: is there a way to order gnome to modify images before setting them as wallpaper? that would be sufficient to add my logo as watermark
<jk^> lotuspsychje excuse me fo repeation, i guess u didn't read me [12:12] (jk^) lotuspsychje: it asks me "Press enter for maintenance (or Control-D to continue)
<jk^> *repeatition
<lotuspsychje> jk^: continue
<jk^> Then "Control+D"?
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yes
<jk^> Nothing happens
<jk^> It show me again the menu of recoveryode and it disappears the text "Press enter for maintenance (or Control-D to continue)"
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<jk^> *recovery mode
<alkisg> jk^: what's your issue, that xorg doesn't start?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: startxfce4 doesnt start yeah
<alkisg> and xinit does?
<lapion> alkisg, hmm I was focussing on the wrong thing....
<lapion> alkisg, I just installed mate-desktop..
<alkisg> lapion: and?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: how did it stop working, did he install new graphics drivers etc?
<jk^> alkisg [10:09] (jk^) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<lotuspsychje> lol
<alkisg> jk^: how did that happen, did you install or remove packages or drivers?
<jk^> No
<lapion> alkisg, mate works perfect...
<jk^> Maybe for a clicking error
<alkisg> lapion: it doesn't use gnome-panel, so sure
<alkisg> jk^: so you had a xubuntu system, and you clicked with the mouse, and it stopped working?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: <jk^> Yes lotuspsychje i unistalled the app "Schermo" its translation from italian might be "Monitor/Display"
<alkisg> And I guess with that, a lot of necessary apps :D
<jk^> [11:50] (lotuspsychje) jk^: have you recently uninstalled applications or dependecies of your system?[11:59] (jk^) Yes lotuspsychje i unistalled the app "Schermo" its translation from italian might be "Monitor/Display"
<alkisg> jk^: go to a terminal, type this, and then paste the output: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<lapion> alkisg, somehow somewhere outside of the regular gnome-panel config folders and files there is another folder and or file in which there are gnome-panel config settings that is not traceable whatsoever..
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i suggested him to reinstall xubuntu-desktop from rootshell recoverymode
<lapion> logging in with a new user there where no problems.
<alkisg> lapion: that doesn't sound likely. There's .local, but it doesn't store gnome-panel settings. Are you sure it works in new users?
<alkisg> lapion: you could also start with mv /home/lapion /home/lapion.old; mkdir /home/lapion; chown; login; and then move files back
<jk^> lotuspsychje yes i found solution like that on the web but i don't know how to do that
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: let's see what he uninstalled first
<lapion> alkisg, I even logged in with an empty folder to move all the old folders back ( without overwriting ) upon relogin same problem
<lotuspsychje> jk^: enter the command from alkisg
<jk^> Ok but how to go to terminal?
<alkisg> lapion: at that point, you do "binary search", you start with all the folders without dot in front, which shouldn't matter, then you also bring back a few of the dot folders files, then the rest, until you discover which dot folder/file causes the issue
<alkisg> jk^: reboot in recovery mode, select "enable networking", and then "root shell":
<alkisg> And run the command from there
<lapion> more then 120 .folders
<alkisg> lapion: a good binary search is log2(numfiles), so no more than 10 steps at most should be necessary
<alkisg> 2^10 = 1024
<alkisg> (folders)
<jk^> alkisg : it asks me "Press enter for maintenance (or Control-D to continue)
<alkisg> jk^: well then press enter :)
<alkisg> jk^: do you have the result of the command? I need to leave in a bit..
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sXaZRmSR30uZcbgh5ISjd7cOriyb9mk-/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> alkisg
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<alkisg> jk^: that means that you didn't select "enable networking" as I said
<alkisg> or that you don't have a wired internet connection
<alkisg> Anyway, run: dhclient
<alkisg> And then the nc command again
<alkisg> Does it work after running dhclient?
<alkisg> See the "enable networking" menu there: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/ubuntu-recovery-menu.png
<alkisg> You should select that one, before going to root shell
<jk^> I selected "enable network" first, and after i click "Root". However there is also a wired internet connection
<alkisg> Hm. Enable network but without network?
<alkisg> Anyway, did dhclient now work?
<alkisg> Did if fix the networking?
<jk^> I will try again
<jk^> [12:38] (alkisg) Anyway, run: dhclient
<jk^> I typed dhclient and pressend enter
<jk^> [12:38] (alkisg) And then the nc command again
<jk^> Have i to type the whole command line?
<jk^> cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<jk^> ?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jk^> alkisg
<jk^> :( same error
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient
<BluesKaj> jk^, ^
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1o5xQRBOKtPN6jrwVFRBo2V65VuhotuRJ/view?usp=drivesdk
<Supercazzola> jk^!
<Supercazzola> lol
<Supercazzola> frapox
<Supercazzola> lol
<Supercazzola> #italia
<jk^> BluesKaj [12:52] (jk^) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1o5xQRBOKtPN6jrwVFRBo2V65VuhotuRJ/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> alkisg
<Supercazzola> hi all sir
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<Supercazzola> jk^, che ci fai qui?
<lotuspsychje> !it | Supercazzola
<ubottu> Supercazzola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Supercazzola> lol
<Supercazzola> k np
<BluesKaj> jk^, what's that url...no access
<Guest59154> Will unity still be viable after the next update?
<Supercazzola> I'll speak english
<jk^> BluesKaj i typed sudo dhclient
<jk^> It's a photo of display
<BluesKaj> jk^, did you get the file exists response ?
<Supercazzola> I don't have G profile jk^
<Supercazzola> Can you upload it in another img website?
<jk^> Yes i did BluesKaj
<jk^> Try again this link
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1o5xQRBOKtPN6jrwVFRBo2V65VuhotuRJ/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> Can u see it now?
<Supercazzola> yep
<Supercazzola> jk^, I'm Jon
<Supercazzola> d u remember me?
<Supercazzola> Jon of 0x90
<lotuspsychje> Supercazzola: only ubuntu support here please
<Supercazzola> lotuspsychje, r u bot?
<Supercazzola> Or simply have nothing to do?
<jk^> lotuspsychje he's a troll
<jk^> :P
<Supercazzola> No
<Supercazzola> lol
<Supercazzola> I'm not troll
<BluesKaj> speak english here please Supercazzola, no text speak like 'u'
<jk^> BluesKaj: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Supercazzola> u = you
<jk^> Maybe i have to reboot my router?
<Supercazzola> no eh?
<Supercazzola> I'm speaking english
<BluesKaj> jk^, then your ethernet should work
<jk^> Ok but i have not resolved yet :(
<BluesKaj> u=you yesm so use you
<jk^> The command alkisg tells me to enter show the messages in the photo i linked
<cdrkeen> I'm trying to install ubuntu from my flash drive, and I've tried the following boot settings : noapic; nomodeset; apic=ht; acpi.power_nocheck=1 with varying results, I get to the Desktop, try to install and it freezes, or I\O error
<cdrkeen> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, verify first the .iso you downloaded then the usb you created
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: ubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> jk^, using network-manager or static in the interfaces file ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | cdrkeen
<ubottu> cdrkeen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<cdrkeen> 17.10
<jk^> BluesKaj he's a troll, pls help me. This is important
<Supercazzola> What r u talking about?
<Supercazzola> are*, you*
<Supercazzola> sorry
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Supercazzola
<ubottu> Supercazzola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Supercazzola> oddio
<Supercazzola> omg
<Supercazzola> ...
<jk^> BluesKaj i don't understand the question
<lotuspsychje> jk^: why dont you just reinstall xubuntu?
<Supercazzola> great!
<Supercazzola> Reinstall it
<lotuspsychje> Supercazzola: stop that please
<Supercazzola> will be fastest
<Supercazzola> lotuspsychje?
<jk^> lotuspsychje so many documents to save in external hard disk
<cfhowlett> respect and courtesy suggests you be helpful or be quiet Supercazzola.  thank you.
<lotuspsychje> jk^: the ubuntu setup can save your /home data
<BluesKaj> jk^, do you use the default app network-manager...assuming you have network problems
<Supercazzola> I told great for lotuspsychje's idea
<Supercazzola> Where is the problem?
<lotuspsychje> Supercazzola: the problem is, you use this channel as chat
<Supercazzola> ah
<Supercazzola> Is not a chat?
<lotuspsychje> Supercazzola: this is not a chat, but a support channel
<jk^> BluesKaj i'm not using any app. I'm in recovery mode
<Supercazzola> IRC = Internet Relay C.... ???
<dax> IRC = Internet Relay CReadThe/topic
<Supercazzola> lol
<Supercazzola> houwever ok
<Supercazzola> I go in ot
<cdrkeen> the md5 checked out i have no clue,
<jk^> BluesKaj my initial error is this https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, you're getting i/o errors while booting the USB?
<alkisg> jk^: run this command, then try again: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> jk^: does the nc command work after that?
<jk^> Pls help me i need pc for job
<cdrkeen> once i get to the desktop, try to open up any application from the live usb, i get i\o error
<cdrkeen> theres no images for the icons either
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, i/o usually points to failing hardware.  easy test; make a new USB and see if the behavior repeats.
<cdrkeen> i've tried 5 flash drives
<alkisg> cdrkeen: do they work in any other pc?
<cfhowlett> same error each time
<cdrkeen> so they're all bad
<cdrkeen> ?
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen doubtful.
<cdrkeen> i got the terminal to open by just enabling nomodeset, but then if you try to install, it doesn't do anyting
<BluesKaj> ok, I misunderstood the situation. jk^
<cdrkeen> im going to try to reboot vanilla, with quiet off and see i can find an error
<markus-k> is there any way to connect to gnomes vnc server when the screen is off? gdm is running, but vino isn't
<jk^> alkisg just a moment. After i enter sudo dhclient i entered again the comman u give me before [12:26] (alkisg) jk^: go to a terminal, type this, and then paste the output: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<jk^> Now somethings happens
<lotuspsychje> neem
<jk^> But how to show u what i see on monitor?
<cdrkeen> ok, i booted vanilla i get Watchdog error cpu hangups
<jk^> alkisg
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, is this a lenovo?
<cdrkeen> no its a dell laptop
<cdrkeen> 2016
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, first ubuntu install?
<cdrkeen> first time trying on this machine
<jk^> alkisg,  BluesKaj told me to enter sudo dhclient and it tells me "file exists"
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, that CPU error is troubling.  suggestion: try 16.04 instead.  it's long term support and is generally more stable
<BluesKaj> alkisg, I assumed jk^ was having ethernet connection problems with static IP setup in the interfaces file
<cdrkeen> ok
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Px_OdXq2qWEPfLXYlw96YNRWqOBr09BY/view?usp=drivesdk
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, if it still shows the cpu error, suspect your hardware.
<jk^> BluesKaj alkisg lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you sitting here all day trying things, why dont you just reinstall xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: 30minutes..
<cfhowlett> jk^, yep. reinstall.
<Vladimirski> I'm following a guide to make ubuntu (installed to a usb stick) to be able to boot on Mac, so some settings need to be set in grub. I'm stuck at finding the installation. This is the guide: https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<Vladimirski> Could some help me out on this?
<Vladimirski> The step I don't get is: grub> ls (hd2,gpt2)/home mmiglier/
<Vladimirski> not sure what that suppose to do or if I'm doing it incorrectly
<jk^> lotuspsychje but if i format pc and reinstall i will lose all my documents in xubuntu
<jk^> :(
<lotuspsychje> jk^: no, setup can save your /home
<cfhowlett> jk^, you can reinstall without formatting your home.  and I'm sure you've already backed up your data anyway.  right?  RIGHT?
<jk^> Can i resolve the problem in other way? I found some web resources who tells me to reinstall xubuntu-desktop but i don't know the exact sequence of what i have to do and to type
<cfhowlett> jk^, sudo apt install --reinstall xubunt-desktop
<lotuspsychje> jk^: its your system... reinstall xubuntu-desktop through the rootshell then
<jk^> No cfhowlett my data are in the operating system installed
<cfhowlett> jk^, installing xubuntu-desktop is NOT reinstalling ubuntu.
<jk^> Just a moment
<cfhowlett> it's the gui, the apps and such.  does nothing to data
<lotuspsychje> Vladimirski: can this help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jk^> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&p=4203959
<jk^> I found solutions like this
<jk^> But in each of them there are different command they tell to enter
<cfhowlett> jk^, you've been fighting this at least since yesterday.  time to pack it in: back up your important data and reinstall.  it's easy.
<jk^> I guess i have to enter a command like this in recovery mode and after enabled network and after press "Root"
<Vladimirski> lotuspsychje: thanks, but I need to install a full ubuntu to the usb stick, persistence live usb is not what I'm after unfortunately
<jk^> How to backup if os doesn't start?
<jk^> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> jk^, boot from a USB, mount the HDD, go to your /home and backup to a USB
<lotuspsychje> Vladimirski: ubuntu from a liveusb will bottleneck your Os on usb speed
<lotuspsychje> Vladimirski: i mean installed to usb
<Vladimirski> I know but it's fine
<lotuspsychje> kk
<jk^> cfhowlett i don't think i can do that
<Vladimirski> And it's usb 3.0 so it's enough speed for me
<jk^> I'm not very good at pc
<lotuspsychje> Vladimirski: how about this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-real-ubuntu-os-usb-drive/
<Vladimirski> lotuspsychje: I'm just wondering how to actually follow that guide
<lotuspsychje> jk^: next time dont uninstall needed system files and have an external backup of your files
<cdrkeen> yay i fingered it out
<cfhowlett> cdrkeen, tell us
<Vladimirski> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I've already tried that, the problem on a Mac is that the usb (with a linux distro pre-installed on it) is not visible in the bootloader, so the EFI boot needs to be correctly setup
<cdrkeen> i boot with i915_bpo.nomodeset=1 but i thought i fixed it because the installer started, but then it force closes
<cfhowlett> nice work!
<cdrkeen> im getting squashfs errors :(
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: where did you find solution?
<cdrkeen> https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/#toc-installation
<cdrkeen> from there
<cdrkeen> well i lied same problem
<BluesKaj> Vladimirski, do you have usb first in the boot sequence in the efi?
<Vladimirski> BluesKaj: Not sure about your question, I have the USB in the laptop all the time
<Vladimirski> But I do not see it in the boot menu
<lotuspsychje> Vladimirski: if you like ubuntu so much, physical install on your mac or virtualbox ubuntu is an option for you?
<BluesKaj> Vladimirski, is there an option in your efi/bios boot sequence for usb boot?
<Vladimirski> No I need to have it on an USB, since I'm changing between hardware
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Vladimirski> BluesKaj: I'm trying to check that but it seems like Apple has restricted that option
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: to get your issue solved better, re-ask your original question with all details here in chat
<cdrkeen> i figured it out ubuntu doesn't like sandisk flash drives, used a kingston and it works fine now.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | cdrkeen
<ubottu> cdrkeen: Glad you made it! :-)
<cdrkeen> but i'll miss my read write speeds T-T
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: i got several sandisk media, works like a charm on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: tryed tail -f /var/log/syslog on them or reformat clean with gparted?
<cdrkeen> did you boot from them?
<cdrkeen> i kept getting squashfs errors from sandisk drives
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: yeah sure, how you created them?
<cdrkeen> i tried, lili, rufus, unetbootin, and from ubuntu itself
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: the tools you create can really differ from each other, i only make em with ubuntu usb creator
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: in the past i also had some usb sticks that didnt like to boot from bios, (white brands cheap)
<cdrkeen> i'm using sandisk ultras :(
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: try a tail on them for errors
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: wich ubuntu version did you create them from?
<cdrkeen> i tried 17.10 now using 16.04
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: ok should be fine
<lotuspsychje> cdrkeen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<cdrkeen> anyone wanna buy some sandisk ultras :)
<adder> how much
<kk4ewt> cdrkeen,  i have used alot of brands and sandisk has worked on several distros with no issues
<cdrkeen> i found a german forum that has the same issue as me
<cdrkeen> i think it's because i have the version with OTG support
<cdrkeen> this is the one i have https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41C-wSrv%2BgL._SL1000_.jpg
<jk^> [13:32] (lotuspsychje) jk^: next time dont uninstall needed system files and have an external backup of your files.    lotuspsychje it happened accidentally
<radix_> heloo
<radix_> friends
<radix_> hello friends
<radix_> is this here
<radix_> hello
<radix_> is this here
<radix_> people
<lotuspsychje> !chat | radix_
<ubottu> radix_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<radix_> i serch stable linux distro
<jk^> However how can resolve? :(
<radix_> i search stable linux distro
<tigefa> !lts | radix_
<ubottu> radix_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<hannibal_> one of the most stable distro is debain having large number of repositories
<radix_> Peppermint is good or not
<lotuspsychje> hannibal_: please dont suggest other distro's in #ubuntu
<hannibal_> ok sorry sir
<hannibal_> or madam
<lotuspsychje> radix_: we dont do polls here
<radix_> where
<radix_> ?
<lotuspsychje> radix_: this is the ubuntu support channel, where you can get help on ubuntu problems
<hannibal_> btw this one is really active community
<tigefa> !flavors | radix_
<ubottu> radix_: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<radix_> i have problem in peppermint
<lotuspsychje> radix_: we only support ubuntu here
<dax> ask the Peppermint folks, then
<hannibal_> i need help that i heard few days before that ubuntu 17.10 is crasing bios on some laptops is this happening?
<lotuspsychje> hannibal_: a bug is currently active, yes
<lotuspsychje> hannibal_: users are solving by installing higher kernels, but reccomended to install other ubuntu version atm
<adder> what does crasing bios mean?
<hannibal_> ok thanks mam
<hannibal_> actually i am using fujitsu laptops still everyting smoothly i am waiting for 18.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> hannibal_: please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for that
<hannibal_> ok sure thanks
<adder> wtf does crasing bios mean?
<lotuspsychje> adder: plz avoid swearing here and offtopic questions
<XXCoder> It's corruption issue not crashing bios
<adder> o its crashing
<jk^> lotuspsychje after BluesKaj told it to me, i entered sudo dhclient it tells me "file exists" then i enter again the command alkisg give me cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<jk^> Now something happens
<jk^> Before it didn't happen anything
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you have a network cable in your pc?
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient is strictly an ethernet command jk^
<jk^> Now something happens but i don't know if i can show u all the results, i show u just the displayed screen
<lotuspsychje> jk^: all you need to do is reinstall xubuntu-desktop over a working network connection
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Px_OdXq2qWEPfLXYlw96YNRWqOBr09BY/view?usp=drivesdk
<alpha> I have a Hard Disk and an SSD. I want to make my system work in a Dual boot configuration between Windows 10 and Ubuntu 17.04. Any ideas on how should make these partitions ?
<jk^> Yes lotuspsychje i have an ethernet cable in my pc
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jk^> [14:44] (lotuspsychje) jk^: all you need to do is reinstall xubuntu-desktop over a working network connection
<jk^> How to do that?
<BluesKaj> ok jk^ , run sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<alpha> lotuspsychje: Thanks man.
<lotuspsychje> alpha: personally i would reccomend install single on your ssd
<lotuspsychje> alpha: its a re gain of your system, with great speed and stable digital life
<jk^> Ok BluesKaj i do that. I just wanna know, have i to do the same procedure? 1) press Esc at the boot to open grub 2) select advanced option 3) select recovery mode 4) enable network 5) select root 6) at the question "- Enter for maintenance or - control+D" i have to press enter 7) finally i have to type: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<jk^> Is all correct?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: that should do it yes
<BluesKaj> yes jk^
<alkisg> (03:41:37 μμ) jk^: lotuspsychje after BluesKaj told it to me, i entered sudo dhclient it tells me "file exists" then i enter again the command alkisg give me cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ==> jk^, you put ! instead of |
<alkisg> You misstyped
<alkisg> sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop sounds correct, yes
<jk^> Ok i try and after i'll let u know if the problem is solved... However thanks infinitely or endlessly (excuse for my english) for your kindness. Happy new year :)
<CMICK> Hi @all...
<jk^> Ok it returns to command prompt
<jk^> How to exit/return or i guess i have to reboot
<jk^> alkisg
<lotuspsychje> jk^: install complete?
<jk^> lotuspsychje i guess yes it is
<lotuspsychje> jk^: then you can reboot try yes
<jk^> It returns to show command prompt
<lotuspsychje> jk^: see if your xubuntu is fixxed now
<jk^> With blinking cursor
<jk^> How to reboot?
<lotuspsychje> sudo reboot
<jk^> Ok
<jk^> I didn't know if i have to use the classic command Ctrl+alt+canc
<jk^> Then i asked
<jk^> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jk^: any reboot will do
<lotuspsychje> have a nice end of year guys!! and happy 2018
<jk^> Happy new year lotuspsychje alkisg BluesKaj now the os starts
<jk^> I guess now all works like before
<tigefa> 18.04
<jk^> U r wondering :) amazing, awesome
<BluesKaj> jk^, good to hear, but make sure it works first
<jk^> BluesKaj the os is already started
<jk^> Have to check other things?
<BluesKaj> do you have a desktop?
<BluesKaj> jk^,^
<jk^> Yes
<jk^> And the app "Schermo" now it appears again in the menus
<maxzor> Hello, if I have an USB key formatted to fat32, and I have burnt the ubuntu iso on it with dd : will it be an UEFI or a BIOS USB boot option?
<maxzor> I am having a hard time getting an hp laptop with win10 to boot from usb on uefi.
<tigefa> !usb | maxzor
<ubottu> maxzor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jk^> Just a question: if accidentally i uninstall an important system app, why doesn't it appears anymore in "Software". I do this question because after i did the accidentally error i was looking for that app in " Software" but it didn't appears in any section of "Software" (Software center), and it didn't appear even by searching it by text box for search
<jk^> BluesKaj
<jk^> alkisg
<BluesKaj> jk^, which app?
<jk^> "Schermo" in italian
<maxzor> tigefa, my ubuntu usb drive is functional, on an asus laptop I get to grub without issue. But on the win10 hp laptop I am struggling with no way :<
<jk^> I don't know its english name BluesKaj
<Menzador> Screen
<jk^> Maybe display or monitor
<jk^> However i need this information even if it might happens with other app or system app
<BluesKaj> jk  don't remove it again ..it translates to screen, it doesn't hurt anything to keep it
<jk^> Yes BluesKaj i understood
<jk^> But i unistalled it accidentally
<jk^> That's why i do this question
<jk^> [15:22] (jk^) Just a question: if accidentally i uninstall an important system app, why doesn't it appears anymore in "Software". I do this question because after i did the accidentally error i was looking for that app in " Software" but it didn't appears in any section of "Software" (Software center), and it didn't appear even by searching it by text box for search
<jk^> [15:27] (jk^) However i need this information even if it might happens with other app or system app
<BluesKaj> jk^, did you do any apt updates and upgrades around the same time as the screen uninstall
<BluesKaj> jk^, apt or package manager
<jk^^> no, BluesKaj i didn't
<jk^^> just unistalled that app accidentally
<Dbugger> Hello fellas
<jk^^> yes BluesKaj but i told u that i was looking for that app in the "Software" but it didn't appears anywhere in "Software"
<Dbugger> I have a weird issue. I have a USB adapter for SD cards, and whenever I plug it in, it is not mounting, even though it is visible on the "Disks" window. Why could that be?
<BluesKaj> jk^ did you type the app name in the search in the package manager?
<BluesKaj> jk^^, dunno what "software" is , not familiar with xfce
<lordcirth> Xubuntu comes with Ubuntu Software Center, probably that
<ovalseven8> Hi, why is Thunderbird still not updated for Ubuntu 16.04 and so the critical vulnerabilities are still exploitable?
<ovalseven8> Can't understand why it should take more than 2 days.
<ovalseven8> Thunderbird 52.0.2 https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2017-30/
<ovalseven8> *52.5.2
<tigefa> use ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam dev version
<lordcirth> ovalseven8, interestingly, those CVE's aren't even showing up on Ubuntu's CVE tracker
<jk^^> BluesKaj, "Software" i guess is the "Software center" "Ubuntu software center" i don't know its name on the other flavours and on ubuntu, but i think it's the official place where install and unistall official and supported apps
<jk^^> lordcirth,
<Acheron-a> Note: This attack only affects Windows operating systems. Other operating systems are unaffected.
<BluesKaj> jk^^, yes, aka package manager
<ovalseven8> Acheron-a: Well, there are also bugs with severity "high"
<lordcirth> jk^^, I think the package you want is called 'xfce4-settings'
<jk^^> ok but my questione is the same yet... when i accidentally unistalled "Schermo", after i was looking for it in "Software" but it didn't appears anywhere
<jk^^> in "Software"
<jk^^> in anysection
<jk^^> and even by searching it in the text box for search
<lordcirth> jk^^, Does xfce4-settings show up?
<lordcirth> I have no experience with using Linux in non-English languages, and I never use the graphical package manager, so I don't know why it shows up under "Schermo" only when installed
<BluesKaj> Schermo translates to Screen
<lordcirth> BluesKaj, yes, but why would it not show up unless the package is installed?
<lordcirth> I mean why would it show up as Schermo in a package manager, even though that's not the package name
<jk^^> no, lordcirth it doesn't show up, maybe it is shown by its name translated
<jk^^> lordcirth, however when i unistalled it accidentally, i tried to reinstall, but i can't find it in "Software"
<lordcirth> Well, installing it from the command line with apt should work
<jk^^> i searched for "Schermo" "Monitor"
<jk^^> "Screen"
<jk^^> "Display"
<jk^^> nothing appeared
<BluesKaj> lordcirth, dunno, it should show up in a search either as installed or not , but some of the newer package managers including discover are unreliable there muon ot synaptic are preferable in my experience
<BluesKaj> 'scuse my poor punctuation
<BluesKaj> and spelling
<BluesKaj> lordcirth, dunno, it should show up in a search either as installed or not , but some of the newer package managers including discover are unreliable, muon or synaptic are preferable in my experience
<BluesKaj> jk^, install sysnaptic, it's amuch better package manager than software center
<BluesKaj> synaptic rather
<BluesKaj> bbiab....need some breakfast
<jk^^> ok BluesKaj then is it possible have two or more different package manager / software center on the same os?
<BluesKaj> jk^^, yes
<jk^^> wow
<BluesKaj> they all use dpkg which is the base packaging system
<BluesKaj> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<xdije> hi
<xdije> i have ubuntu installed on 100G disk and i want to move it to a smaller disk
<xdije> how can i
<xdije> i can not boot with live image
<xdije> i tried to use partimage and partclone but both says can not clone mounted system
<EriC^^> xdije: do you have a live usb?
<xdije> i can not boot live image
<xdije> i dont have access to the machine , i have only ssh
<EriC^^> why not?
<EriC^^> can you reboot it in read-only mode?
<xdije> then i will not be able to access it,
<EriC^^> xdije: ok, create a partition table, and partitions on the 100gb disk and then mount them and rsync the install over
<EriC^^> xdije: let mkfs.ext4 -U <old uuid here> so you dont have to edit fstab
<EriC^^> xdije: then chroot and install the bootloader
<xdije> you mean install ubuntu again on the new disk
<EriC^^> xdije: no, i mean copy the install over, and reinstall the bootloader manually
<xdije> be patient with me, 1. create ext4 partition on the new disk, rsync all diskt1 data to the new disk partition , then chroot to the new partition and install bootloader
<alkisg> xdije: service lightdm stop; mkdir /run/source; mount --bind / /run/source; cp -a /run/source /media/path/to/dest; chroot /media/path/to/dest dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> The mount --bind is used to avoid copying submounts like /dev, /proc etc
<pikapika> Is there any way to make XFCE/xubuntu-desktop preview minimized windows when hovered over them (like in Windows)?
<im_bad_at_linux> Hi, i just tried installing the nvidia proprietary drivers and now my system keeps booting up in rescue mode. I have blacklisted nouveau, purged all previous nvidia packages... Also i can run startx and it starts up my DE just fine
<im_bad_at_linux> (i'm on ubuntu 16.04)
<b1101> Is Unity the default DE in the current lts? I know Ubuntu is going back to gnome, just not sure if it happened yet
<im_bad_at_linux> I think so but i'm running kde
<brainwash> b1101: it will happen in 18.04 LTS
<im_bad_at_linux> I'm pretty sure 17.04 is the first with gnome
<xdije> alkisg: copy was fast comleted
<im_bad_at_linux> Nvm
<`jon> how can i find out what files a package installs using apt?
<xdije> but it was only 529MB copied
<xdije> and my / partition has 5.8G
<b1101> brainwash: thanks.
<im_bad_at_linux> Anyways could someone help me with the nvidia drivers?
<brainwash> I thought that the nvidia driver installation blacklists nouveau automatically
<brainwash> how did you install the driver?
<im_bad_at_linux> First i tried with the driver from nvidia website, then from the ppa
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> so, not via "Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers"
<im_bad_at_linux> No i did it via command line
<im_bad_at_linux> Which should be the same
<im_bad_at_linux> As software manager is just a GUI front end for apt
<brainwash> right
<im_bad_at_linux> Sorry app fucked up
<im_bad_at_linux> Did u say anything
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> it was more about the source of the driver: nvidia website or PPA VS. ubuntu provided
<im_bad_at_linux> PPA
<im_bad_at_linux> The official ppa
<brainwash> did you try the driver from the ubuntu repository?
<brainwash> the PPA one may the latest, and least tested one
<im_bad_at_linux> I installed nvidia-current from there
<im_bad_at_linux> Which should be 304
<xdije> alkisg: after chroot the dpkg command faild because it tried to install grun on the old disk
<im_bad_at_linux> I mean 340
<im_bad_at_linux> Now trying ubuntu's recommended with "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<dreamScript> Woot
<im_bad_at_linux> ?
<dreamScript> First time using Linux?
<im_bad_at_linux> Me?
<brainwash> im_bad_at_linux: you haven't mentioned yet which GPU you have
<im_bad_at_linux> Nvidia geforce 820M
<brainwash> ok
<dreamScript> Woops, wrong chan.
<brainwash> im_bad_at_linux: so, maybe give nvidia-384 a try
<im_bad_at_linux> Kk i'm rebooting now after the last one if that doesnt work i'll try that one
<im_bad_at_linux> Ok failed, will install 384 next
<pikapika> I was having some electrical problems. Anyways...is Windows 7/10 like window thumbnails possible for minimized windows in XFCE?
<brainwash> pikapika: not with xfce4-panel I think. the alt-tab switcher has window preview thumbnails
<pikapika> Oh :(
<pikapika> So is there any alternative start bar?
<pikapika> That has the required feature
<alkisg> xdije: check the grub reinstall page, you also need to bind-mount run, proc etc before chrooting
<alkisg> and, dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc asks for which disk to install into
<im_bad_at_linux> KDE should have that feature but that's another DE and is a little bit less light-weight
<brainwash> pikapika: KDE's panel has this feature, but it may be a bit tricky to run it in the Xfce session
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pikapika> Huh
<pikapika> I could run a KDE environment too
<pikapika> Just a quick question
<xdije> alkisg: i will bin mount it again and chroot and try to run it
<banisterfiend> hi there -- any dutch dudes here? if so, how did you get the correct keyboard mapping in an ubuntu vm? no matter what mapping i choose it's all screwey (i'm on an apple MBPR 2017)
<im_bad_at_linux> Banisterfiend i'm from belgium i assume it's the same keyboard
<pikapika> Does KDE have any "clever" ideas about placement of titlebar and menubar? Which is to say, I hope KDE has both in the right place. The lack of this feature is what forced me to switch from the default to xfce in the first place
<xdije> alkisg: it says /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error can not find a device for / (is /dev mounted_
<im_bad_at_linux> You can do' setxkbmap be 'or 'loadkeys be-latin1' i think
<alkisg> xdije: yes that's because the bind-moutns are missing
<alkisg> for d in proc sys dev dev/pts; do mount --bind /$d /path/to/chroot/$d; done
<pikapika> Aka both menubar and titlebar must be simultaneously visible and in the proper place in window, not at the top of the screen or something
<alkisg> and after bind-mounting those, THEN chroot dpkg-reconfigure etc
<alkisg> See the grub page
<alkisg> !grub
<im_bad_at_linux> Pikapika: you can place it where you want, kde is highly adaptable
<brainwash> pikapika: no idea. gnome with an extension can do it too
<brainwash> pikapika: the preview thingy I mean
<pikapika> Oh
<pikapika> Unfortunately the correct placement of menu and title is important too
<brainwash> pikapika: https://github.com/jderose9/dash-to-panel#features
<shon> hi
<im_bad_at_linux> Is that for xfce?
<shon> i m having a problem I used this command openssl s_client -connect ircs.overthewire.org:6697 what to do after that?
<pikapika> Hm it says its similar to kde plasma
<pikapika> Guess I'll look into that too
<brainwash> im_bad_at_linux: for gnome shell
<im_bad_at_linux> He's on xfce rn :p
<brainwash> well yeah
<pikapika> I really do love xfce's neat look and minimal requirements though, feels bad leaving it for a heavier environment
<shon> hey plz help me out
<brainwash> pikapika: maybe there is a standalone dock application which can do that
<shon> i m having a problem I used this command openssl s_client -connect ircs.overthewire.org:6697 what to do after that?
<pikapika> Could such a thing exist for xfce?
<pikapika> brainwash
<xdije> alkisg: it kind of worked now but with DONE i got warning failed to connect to lvmetad failling back to internall scanning
<xdije> then it display my both disks
<pikapika> I am actually quite ignorant of these things if it was not clear
<im_bad_at_linux> Also pikapika: i myself am quite a fan of kde neon, it's a "distro" running on ubuntu LTS but with the latest KDE updates. Also it's a pretty minimalist distro, on my install it used about 600 mb of ram
<brainwash> pikapika: plenty do exist, but I don't know if any of them has this feature you want
<pikapika> Some pointers on how to search for them and install them?
<shon> guys plz
<shon> i m having a problem I used this command openssl s_client -connect ircs.overthewire.org:6697 what to do after that?
<im_bad_at_linux> Nvidia 384 didn't work either btw
<brainwash> pikapika: a pretty popular one does not have it bug 1534609
<ubottu> bug 1534609 in Plank "[feature request] thumbnail preview of opening applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534609
<cdrkeen> finally figured it out issue with my sandisk ultra flashdrive, it's just sad the only fix is to unplug and replug it :(
<pikapika> Thanks everyone
<pikapika> Guess I'll go ask in some xfce forum to get the attention of those who have knowledge in the subject. If not, then there isnt really any BIG reasons for me not to use kde plasma
<brainwash> im_bad_at_linux: I this case you will have to check the system log, and Xorg related log files
<im_bad_at_linux> Sec
<brainwash> im_bad_at_linux: Xorg stuff should be in /var/log/xorg
<banisterfiend> im_bad_at_linux here's my keyboard https://www.dropbox.com/s/7q7cxyi4f98m39i/20171231_180250.jpg?dl=0
<im_bad_at_linux> It couldnt load module nvidia
<brainwash> not that helpful, but at least a start
<NyanCat> Hi, the other day I was here regarding not being able to boot an Ubuntu Mate LiveUSB
<NyanCat> I narrowed down the issue to the open-source driver nouveau
<NyanCat> But I'm still having issues and would greatly appreciate any assistance on the matter
<brainwash> which ubuntu release is that exactly?
<NyanCat> brainwash: the specific one I'm trying to install would be based on the latest LTS which is 16.04.3
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> did you test with a newer release yet?
<brainwash> it usually helps to know if the problem is solved in later releases
<NyanCat> I have not, though I could try a newer release if I can't find a workaround now
<brainwash> so, what indicators do you have for nouveau being the culprit?
<brainwash> any log snippets?
<brainwash> or error messages
<NyanCat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QTbGUSQO/IMG_1893.JPG
<oerheks> NyanCat, and what hardware/videocard?
<NyanCat> nvidia gtx 970
<oerheks> oke, try to boot with nomodeset
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PTNapivoski> What is the best version of Ubuntu? 16.04! Why? Because it is xenial!
<oerheks> it is an option during boot, f6
<PTNapivoski> XD
<NyanCat> oerheks: Looks like nomodeset is working this time
<NyanCat> No idea why it didn't work last time, lol
<oerheks> oke, after install & videodrivers, you will be fine
<NyanCat> this is a new install
<NyanCat> so I won't know until after it actually installs
<tyrick>  whaa
<oerheks> you might want to consider HWE too
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<brainwash> 16.04.3 desktop has HWE enabled, doesn't it?
<oerheks> brainwash, nope
<brainwash> the HWE kernel may be too old though for nouveau and that GPU
<chus> hola
<oerheks> brainwash, wait, you are right "Like previous LTS series', 16.04.3 includes hardware enablement stacks for use on newer hardware." https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-August/000224.html
<oerheks> nice
<chus> ciao
<Phrohdoh> `dpkg -s libhidapi-dev` shows a source of `hidapi` but I do not have a source named `hidapi` in my sources list -- how can I determine where this package was installed from?
<NyanCat> Why is the advanced partition editor on the installer so ridiculously dumb
<oerheks> !info libhidapi-dev
<ubottu> libhidapi-dev (source: hidapi): Multi-Platform library for communication with HID devices (development files). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0~rc1+git20140818.d17db57+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 41 kB, installed size 131 kB (Only available for kfreebsd-any; linux-any)
<Phrohdoh> Yeah I installed it (I'm doing some DS4 dev) but need to know the repo it came from. What I'm really after in the end is a `deb-src` URI for it so I can make some quick changes.
<oerheks> it is part of the universe repo
<Phrohdoh> Oh that's what that means, got it. Thank you!
<oerheks> have fun!
<hali>   /join #kurdistan
<Phrohdoh> Ok now apt is just being a pest.
<oerheks> apt install -f to solve dependencies?
<pikapika> The xfce rat looks so cute :)
<NyanCat> I'm trying to delete the partition on my SSD containing fedora but it's currently key'd in gparted so I can't delete it
<NyanCat> I've run sudo umount -a to ensure that it's not somehow been mounted
<NyanCat> but it's not letting me modify that partition at all
<ecormier> NyanCat: unmount it
<ecormier> ahh sorry
<NyanCat> "I've run sudo umount -a"
<NyanCat> Ah yeah
<ecormier> didn't read
<NyanCat> Heh no worriesa
<ecormier> I would try unmounting it specifically/directly
<NyanCat> Did that too
<Phrohdoh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26294528/
<ecormier> and double check with 'mount'
<NyanCat> return was "not mounted"
<ecormier> refresh in gparted
<ecormier> ?
<Phrohdoh> apt-source is claiming that I do not have source URIs in my sources.list so I uncommented the xenial universe deb-src, same error, replaces xenial with zesty in that same line, same error
<NyanCat> sec
<NyanCat> Sorry, was just checking mount to be sure
<ecormier> NyanCat: what info does it give when you right click the partition with the lock and choose info...
<ecormier> check 'status'
<NyanCat> it's saying status active
<NyanCat> I've already right clicked it and click "Deactivate"
<NyanCat> well I'll be damned
<ecormier> NyanCat: not sure, but when I delete partitions, I always livecd it and do it from there
<ecormier> NyanCat: is it swap?
<NyanCat> Clicking deactivate a second time  worked
<ecormier> ahhh
<ecormier> weird
<NyanCat> ecormier: I'm booted to the liveusb
<NyanCat> I'm trying to get rid of the old linux install so I can install Ubuntu Mate
<NyanCat> lol
<oerheks> Phrohdoh,  think you want  apt-src ?
<ecormier> NyanCat: I do all my work in gdisk via cli.... always works
<Phrohdoh> oerheks: Do you mean instead of apt-source? `apt src` doesn't exist on my system and https://askubuntu.com/a/28373 suggests `source`
<NyanCat> oh fuck me, pardon my language
<NyanCat> but the partition's reactivated itself
<Phrohdoh> Ok enabling 'sources' via the software GUI did whatever needed to be done for `apt-source` to work the way I wanted -- now I can go revert that.
<Phrohdoh> (and hopefully apt provides a mechanism to clean up after itself)
<NyanCat> the good news is I deleted the swap partition
<NyanCat> ecormier: at this point I'm half tempted to back up what data I have on my Windows partition and then just start over with a blank drive
<NyanCat> Which would probably be less work than fiddling with this all day
<NyanCat> Got it to delete finally
<afrtshock> Last night I tried to install Kubuntu dual boot with Win 10, and I used Rufus to write the .iso to USB stick. I booted off the USB stick, it got to the Aardvark wallpaper (blank) and froze. I read this is become of the app (Rufus) that wrote the .iso. Does that sound right? I must use a different app? Windows won't let me burn a DVDR cause it says there's no disc in the drive.
<GizmoRomick> I have a folder full of about 2500 files which names are numbered (ex: 1233 - filename).  What is the best way to rename all of them to remove the leading number and dash?
<Phrohdoh> `rename`?
<akik> afrtshock: you could try rufus one more time. after starting it, press alt+i once. it says something like disabling iso support. then use it to write to the usb stick
<afrtshock> ok. Do you think not disabling Securte boot might have been the culprit
<afrtshock> ?
<NyanCat> I've got one last question if anyone can answer it
<afrtshock> akik: do you think when I make it to the installer it willl give a "isntall alongside Windows" option? Not too keen on shrinking volues and making swap,etc. Would prefer the installer walked me through it
<NyanCat> Now I've got the OS installed and am installing the nvidia driver as we speak, but I think that GRUB didn't install to the correct spot because I'm still getting my old Fedora GRUB when I boot
<NyanCat> Is there a way to determine what partition that said grub is installed to and overwrite it with the one from my new OS
<akik> afrtshock: no. you'll need to provide it with some free storage to install into
<salar> salam
<lerg> salam salar salam
<afrtshock> akik: and assign swap/root space
<afrtshock> *assign
<afrtshock> during the installer "manual mode" right?>
<`jon> hi im getting a blank gray login screen with no options when using gdm, can someone help?
<econdudeawesome> Hello all. Is there a utility that will let me quickly see how much diskspace each directory takes? Ideally something like ls -lah, so I can see eveyrhing at once instead of Nautilus, right clicking, viewing properties, etc.
<[n0mad]> there is disk usage analyzer
<dreamScript> du -sh
<econdudeawesome> [n0mad]: GUI? I'll check out that and du -sh
<Vysty> Running 16.04. Have a bluetooth speaker that is connected and is successfully making sound through the tests in the Sound Settings, but otherwise not making any sound from the computer. Can anyone help with this?
<Vysty> Actually, seem to be having the same problem with my headset. Pandora comes through. YT does not.
<`jon> hi im getting a blank gray login screen with no options when using gdm, can someone help?
<TheWild> hello
<tsmaster[]> hi TheWild
<TheWild> chances that I can fallocate on vfat filesystem *without* zeroing?
<Guest42969> hello i have one #Q how i can install MaxxAudio in Ubuntu 16.04 ? MaxxAudio Suport ?
<`danny> is there a tool I can use when my laptop first boot to patition and format my drives to start a fresh install of ubuntu?
<`danny> will gparted bool like an os
<boredguy> The Ubuntu installer can do it itself
<`danny> I wanted to dual boot with windows and kinda fucked up ;)
<`danny> I think I installed linux on the wrong drive
<Bashing-om> !language | `danny
<ubottu> `danny: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bashing-om> `danny: Too see what the current partitioning is ,.. terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' .
<xEggo> hello
<BluesKaj> `danny, run sudo os-prober, then sudo update-grub to see if your windows install shows up
<EriC^^> hi xEggo
<BluesKaj> more stuff to do...BBL
<xEggo> i'm about to install Ubuntu on my X1 Carbon (3rd gen)
<xEggo> would there be any reason not to use GPT?
<xEggo> hi EriC^^
<`danny> thanks I will try that
<hanasaki> what would cause a ntpserver to not sync with tis peer and stay at stratum 16?  peer is at 2
<zdorovo> Hey all. I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop (circa 2009) but I'm having issues
<zdorovo> i made a bootable usb stick with 16.04 on it. However, when i try to boot from said USB stick I just get a black screen and a blinking cursor
<zdorovo> the USB stick works on my more modern laptop though
<zdorovo> what's more is I know i've booted from USB on that old laptop before. I've even installed earlier versions of ubuntu onto it
<zdorovo> any ideas about what could be going wrong?
<zdorovo> is it possible it's a BIOS vs UEFI thing? this old laptop doesn't have UEFI
<zdorovo> the usb stick is 32GB with a single partition. It's using the FAT32 filesystem
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | zdorovo
<ubottu> zdorovo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zdorovo> ubottu: Thanks for the hint. I don't see how I can use this parameter though. The website says "If you boot ubuntu from a livecd (or USB stick), right after the bios splash screen you will get a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom". I don't get that purple screen though
<ubottu> zdorovo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zdorovo> I just get a  black screen immediately after the BIOS splash screen
<ioria> zdorovo, press F6 - select nomodeset
<zdorovo> pressing F6 doesn't seem to do anything
<zdorovo> brb
<zdorovo> i'm having exactly the same problemes trying to boot arch linux from USB
<ioria> zdorovo, nomodeset not working ?
<zdorovo> ioria: i don't have a way of setting the nomodeset parameter. pressing the F keys doesn't seem to do anything
<zdorovo> according to that forum post, i should be seeing some sort of purple screen before I press F6. I don't see that purple screen
<ioria> zdorovo, you press F6 when you get to the Main menu
<lapion> zdorovo, you are using grub ?
<ioria> zdorovo, how did you do the usb stick ?
<lapion> zdorovo, does the stick boot through grub or du you just get a commandline ?
<lapion> if you just get a command line you should press tab
<lapion> you should somke names next to each other..
<lapion> Usually the first one is live
<lapion> you can then type live nomodeset
<zdorovo> i'm starting to think i did the dd command incorrectly. I used of=/dev/sda1 when apparently i'm supposed to be using /dev/sda (without the partition number)
<ioria> yep
<zdorovo> though it's still odd that booting from USB works on my newer laptop
<lapion> newer laptop used uefi..
<lapion> older laptop uses bios
<ioria> sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<lapion> newer ubuntu iso images are not correctly tested to booting from usb on bios systems
<ioria> i correctly installed lubuntu 17.10 on old P4
<akik> lapion: tell me an ubuntu iso that has that problem and i'll test it
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | zdorovo Did you verify ?
<ubottu> zdorovo Did you verify ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ioria> idt that's the issue
<Bashing-om> ioria: Me eithr ^ .. but confirmation is a good thing .
<ioria> Bashing-om, nope :) i mean 'newer ubuntu iso images are not correctly tested to booting from usb on bios systems'
<Bashing-om> ioria: :) +10
<zdorovo> ok, it boots now. no need for setting kernel options. I was just being stupid. thanks everyone, and happy new year!
<ioria> Bashing-om, your idea instead was good : zdorovo you too
<zdorovo> lapion: so I guess the problem is BIOS couldn't find the operating system but UEFI could?
<Bashing-om> zdorovo: like the boot order settings in bios ?
<lapion> well it's most probably a start-up-disk creator combination problem..
<zdorovo> what is it about UEFI that lets if find the OS?
<ioria> he used dd not start-up-disk creator
<akik> lapion: tell me an ubuntu iso that has that problem and i'll test it
<lapion> older start-disk creators create correct bootable usb sticks with iso images
<ioria> again, he used dd
<lapion> xenial
<Kbharatht> Newly installed Lubuntu on my old p4.switching on my pc after a power cut, i am receiving a following message after Lubuntu logo.   /Dev/sda1: recovering journal
<akik> xenial iso boots fine in a bios system
<Bashing-om> zdorovo: MBR/EFI boot codes are not compatable - as the config files are installed in different/arrangements places on disk.
<lapion> akik boots into commandline
<ioria> i'am out
<Bashing-om> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Kbharatht> Clearing orphaned inode 3914 (uid116, gid=127) mode =0100600 size 51746
<lapion> akik, want a virtual machine capture ?
<Kbharatht> How do i do that @ ubottu
<akik> lapion: no thank you. i have it installed on two bios system systems
<lapion> https://pasteboard.co/H0O2Rp2.png
<Kbharatht> Third line shows clean, 241483/1160992/ files. Xxxxx/xxxx blocks
<akik> lapion: did you check the hash of the xenial install media?
<lapion> akik, of course
<akik> lapion: try writing it on your usb device with dd and test again. remember to use sync after dd
<Kbharatht> :ubottu are you there ?
<lapion> on uefi systems I get the correct grub boot.. only on bios only I get this .. unless I create to usb on pre 12.10 systems
<lapion> akik, I do not like broken filesystems on my 64 GB usb sticks
<akik> lapion: what is broken?
<lapion> No do I like single purpose usb sitcks
<Bashing-om> Kbharatht: What release are we working with ? - ubottu is our channel bot .
<lapion> if the iso image is dd-d to a larger usb stick the filesystem on the usb stick will be broken
<akik> lapion: yes it'll overwrite the stick's file system table
<akik> partition table i mean
<lapion> And I will have a 64GB stick on which I cannot put other files ..
<Kbharatht> Oh man , really its a bot.
<ioria> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<Kbharatht> Lol
<Kbharatht> : Bashing-om do you have a solution to my problem.
<Bashing-om> Kbharatht: Willing to try and see .. As asked. what is the release .,.. and also what is the desktop ?
<Kbharatht> Lubuntu 17.10
<Kbharatht> I386 32bit
<ioria> Kbharatht, cold shutdown  ?
<Kbharatht> ??
<Kbharatht> Sudden shutdown upon power cut
<ioria> Kbharatht, fsck is your  friend
<chrx> anything like /pol/ on irc
<Bashing-om> !alis | chrx
<ubottu> chrx: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Kbharatht> Just now tries fsck and after that my system is booting and got a display showing to enter password and password entered and now showing black screen
<Kbharatht> Fsck command worked but  after rebooting display shows black
<ioria> Kbharatht, try the console
<Kbharatht> Ioria what console
<Kbharatht> And what to do ?
<Kbharatht> Getting a black screen nothing else no key is working
<_KaszpiR_> ctrl+alt+f1 or alt+f1 ?
<zautomata1> is there a lesson bot here?
<Bashing-om> !manual | zautomata1
<ubottu> zautomata1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kbharatht> Still getting blank screen
<apb1963> Kbharatht, just a wild guess, but when I see fsck followed by "I can't boot"... it makes me wonder if the boot image got corrupted.
<_KaszpiR_> Kbharatht is it bare metal or virtual machine?
<Kbharatht> After fsck i have booted and asked to enter system logon password after that showing a blank screen
<_KaszpiR_> maybe reboot and when there is an option to load specific grub options the edit the boot line and add 'nomodeset nosplash' at the end
<Kbharatht> Now i am at advance recovery section
<_KaszpiR_> or maybe your display is not showing full console (for example prompt is on the far left, outside of displayed area, sometimes happens with some LCD/CRT displays and funky resolutons"
<Kbharatht> Not lcd problem  i am sure for that
<Kbharatht> Now i am at tty2
<Bashing-om> Kbharatht: As I have no experience with lubuntu - confirm for me the dispaly manager ' apt list --installed *greeter ' .
<omber> Hello friends, I have a curious issue. I am trying to use Recovery Mode to fix an issue which prevents system from booting. If I enter Shell from Recovery Mode menu, after about 30 seconds my screen fills with messages about Services being started and a new Recovery Mode Menu is opened.
<omber> This is a very fresh 16.04.3 server
<Kbharatht> Greeter says listing done
<Bashing-om> Kbharatht: And shows nothing like "
<Bashing-om>  Kbharatht lightdm-gtk-greeter/xenial,now 2.0.1-2ubuntu4 amd64 [installed]"? in my use case .
<ik_> hi
<omber> Heh this is amazing. Out of box 16.04.03 LTS Server will fail to boot if you don't select Xorg during setup.
<allenlong> i have a question. i recently began using ubuntu, kubuntu 17.0, and i do not know how to access wireless networks. can anybody help?
<tatertots> allenlong: open terminal
<tatertots> allenlong: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> allenlong: let me know when done
<allenlong> im not understanding. i go to terminal?
<tatertots> allenlong: try pressing ctrl+alt+t or ctrl+t
<tatertots> allenlong: if nothing happens just wait for someone else to help you
<_KaszpiR_> do you see 'network' icon in the tray?
<allenlong> yes, but there is no option for wireless
<allenlong> i added it, but i googled it and it says with this distro, it is missing?
<_KaszpiR_> what hardware you got now?
<_KaszpiR_> computer/laptop model
<allenlong> an older laptop, hp dv9700
<_KaszpiR_> ok
<_KaszpiR_> did you get into terminal?
<allenlong> yes
<_KaszpiR_> type 'ip a' without quotes
<tatertots> allenlong: you got to terminal but didn't have any follow through?
<allenlong> i opened terminal, but now what?
<tatertots> allenlong: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> allenlong: let me know when done
<allenlong> so i type:  sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> allenlong: that means you type what i told you to above and after pressing enter you say "eye eye captain"
<allenlong> correct?
<tatertots> allenlong: correcct
<allenlong> done, itr says do i want to continue
<tatertots> you want to continue
<allenlong> y
<tatertots> "yes"
<tatertots> allenlong: let me know when done
<allenlong> says unable to fetch some archives, mayube run apt-get update or try with  fix missing
<tatertots> allenlong: let me know when done
<tatertots> allenlong: are you done?
<_KaszpiR_> and here comes yum... ;)
<_KaszpiR_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y inxi pastebinit
<allenlong> eye eye
<tatertots> allenlong: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> allenlong: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link.....say so
<tatertots> allenlong: if you do not get a url/link...say so
<allenlong> same message, unable to fetch some archives maybe run get  update or try with fix missing
<tatertots> allenlong: yeah you might fix that first then talk to me after you successfully fix that
<allenlong> us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/inxi
<tatertots> allenlong: did you attempt to follow through on the "hint" that was provided to you while using the computer terminal?
<allenlong> to do same command with fix missing?
<tatertots> 16:06:37 <allenlong> says unable to fetch some archives, mayube run apt-get update or try with  fix missing
<tatertots> allenlong: sudo apt-get update
<tatertots> allenlong: did you try that?
<tatertots> allenlong: "maybe" is too subtle
<tatertots> allenlong: i would have said something like....
<oerheks> you *need* wired networking to fix wireless
<allenlong> i put: sudo apt-fix missing -y inxi pastebinit
<allenlong> and it said command not found
<oerheks> apt-fix ?
<allenlong> yes, i just replaced that in the command from the hint it game
<allenlong> gave
<oerheks> apt install -f would do that, but i think you have no networking at all?
<adw1n> Is there a way to get ubuntu ISO checksums over https?
<allenlong> lemme try that
<allenlong> says0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded
<Bashing-om> adw1n: This : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes ?
<adw1n> Bashing-om: this redirects me to http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/SHA256SUMS which is served over http
<allenlong> i just read that, i dont know what im looking for iso files for? but
<allenlong> i just typed this command
<allenlong> sudo apt upgrade -y inxi pastebinit upgrade
<allenlong> and is said built dependency tree and said E: unable to locate package upgrade
<Bashing-om> allenlong: The terminal is your friend, but you have to learn to get along with it :)  sudo apt upgrade -y is the command that is going to operate on each - inxi pastebinit upgrade in turn - and "upgrade" is not a package :) .
<tatertots> allenlong: and if or when any of that makes sense, just let me know when done
<allenlong> so what does the inxi pastebinit represent or mean
<tatertots> does that mean you're done?
<allenlong> i do have the icons network, and network connection on the taskbar
<allenlong> no, not done
<tatertots> oh okay
<tatertots> i just wanted to get you to admit that outloud to yourself
<allenlong> one icon is network status monitor
<Marquel> happy new year and a good morning, guys.
<allenlong> i set this up a few weeks ago, and i remember getting frustrated, cuz i had ubuntu 16.04 before i installed lubuntu 17.10
<tatertots> allenlong: did you have the same "symptom(s)" when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<Marquel> i do have a little problem with a BCM4312 b/g LP-PHY (pretty dated) wifi chip: i can't get it to work with my WPA2-EAP wifi network. wpa_supplicant fails with "invalid key management type" and that's about it. dmesg says it's managed by wl module, i don't know if that's correct or if there's something missing from the system. any help is appreciated.
<allenlong> no, the ubuntu was hardly working, would freeze up all the time, crash, etc, but it did have wireless network built in
<tatertots> logically the honest answer is either "i don't know because i didn't try" or "yes"
<allenlong> no, i had no prob connecting to my wifi, could see all available networks, etc
<tatertots> so something the system administrator did "post" installation may have impacted wifi ?
<tatertots> are you saying that's at minimum a "possibility"?
<allenlong> yes, im sure it could have, but they r completely different distros
<jk^> which is the command to install seahorse ?
<tatertots> if wifi worked when booted to livecd/liveusb, but "post" installation "no wifi" ..i'd be interested in what evil the system administrator has been doing to that poor computer
<tatertots> it may need to be cleansed in the waters of lake minnetonka
<allenlong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucis-generic
<allenlong> i found this on one of the forums, it seems this is a common issue with this distro
<tatertots> so that means it's working now? yes or no
<tatertots> no right>
<tatertots> ?
<jk^> pls
<jk^> i'm on xubuntu 16.04.3, which is the command to install seahorse?
<Bashing-om> !info seahorse xenial
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.0-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 414 kB, installed size 2116 kB
<Bashing-om> jk^: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install seahorse ' .
<allenlong> so i entered iwconfig and it says no wireless extensions
<jk^> ok
<tatertots> interesting that according to your own testimony...wireless works when booted to livecd/liveusb
<jk^> after it asks me password, but it doesn't let me enter it
<jk^> Bashing-om,
<allenlong> how can i remedy the no wireless extensions
<Jakethepython> Hello room, is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu or restore it to the generic settings of when it was first installed w/ out reinstalling
<Ben64> no
<allenlong> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucis-generic
<Jakethepython> ok
<allenlong> im gonna put this in, says its for wireless drivers
<allenlong> says unable to locate package
<Jakethepython> my DNS and everything is screwed up not allowing me to do OPEN vpn,
<Ben64> allenlong: don't just keep doing random things you find online
<tatertots> allenlong: you're not having much luck getting "packages" installed from the "internet"
<allenlong> sudo lshw -C network
<allenlong> just did this!
<Ben64> ok, pastebin the result
<Bashing-om> jk^: Security measuere, there is no response to the screen when password is entered, enter the pass word blindly and hit the enter key .
<Apachez> Happy New Year everybody!
<tatertots> Jakethepython: are you planning on attempting to fix your DNS network issue? or are you going to call your ISP and have them figure it out?
<allenlong> says ethernet interfae and has info then down further dsay network disable=d wireless interface
<Ben64> allenlong: pastebin the result
<allenlong> im on my desktop, gimme sec
<allenlong> i cant figure out how to put it here, this is my desktop, its on a laptop
<Ben64> go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<Ben64> then give the link here
<tatertots> allenlong: ever thought to "temporarily" "hardwire" the laptop
<allenlong> but it says network disabled wireless interface
<allenlong> ok, lemme get ethernet cabnle
<tatertots> allenlong: you could even use that "cord" from your desktop
<tatertots> allenlong: then once you have successfully "hardwired" the computer to the network to address the wireless issue...
<Jakethepython> I don't know what the DNS issue is..because i was trying to do a local VPN to test the server settings not via the ISP and it was giving the same error so i think its more of a NIC issue on the server w/ its settings
<tatertots> allenlong: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> allenlong: you'll need to confirm with "yes" after entering your password and pressing enter
<adder> cheers everyone, all the best.
<eel_> Happy New Year!
<tatertots> Jakethepython: so your "DNS issue" isn't a DNS issue after all now on second though, I guess you needed to "deliberate"
<tatertots> Jakethepython: are you %100 certain it's even a NIC issue?
<Jakethepython> No , I guess im too windows centric still and just thought a clean install of the OS would help me to then install just the packages I needed and to be able to tell if it was a hardware NIC issue or if something else is conflicting
<jk^> Bashing-om,
<jk^> i installed it
<jk^> but now i can't find it in the menu
<jk^> i don't know its italian name
<jk^> it hasn't been installed with english name seahorse
<tatertots> Jakethepython: you want or expect "packages" to perform the duties of "network administration or engineering"?
<Bashing-om> jk^: do in termijal ' apt list seahorse ' amd pastebin that result please .
<jk^> Elencazione... Fatto
<jk^> seahorse/xenial,now 3.18.0-2ubuntu1 i386 [installato]
<jk^> user@user-HP-Compaq-nx6110-PT601ET-ABZ:~$
<Jakethepython> No
<Bashing-om> jk^: That says that seahorse is installed :)
<jk^> yes
<jk^> i don't find it in the menus
<jk^> maybe it has installed with my language name
<jk^> Bashing-om,
<Jakethepython> bascially i wanted to go back to 16.04 server before any other packages were installed
<Bashing-om> jk^: I do not have it installed, best I can tell you is "read the manual" in this instance . do ' man seahorse ' q to quit from the manual .
<jk^> ok
<jk^> maybe
<jk^> password and keys
<jk^> i delete the default keyring that chromium tells me to create
<jk^> but when i open again chromium it ask me again to create a keyring :|
<jk^> bashing just a while, i reboot
<jk^> Bashing-om, i create the keyring that chromium ask me to create, after i delete it from "Password and keys (seahorse)" but after chromium ask me again to create the keyring when i open chromium :\
<analogical> I need to extract a bunch of rar-files is there a program that can do that in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> jk^: Sorry, But I do not understand your end goal here . Rephrase your issue .
<arktvrvs> yea, unrar
<analogical> arktvrvs, I'm not familiar with unrar where can I find it?
<arktvrvs> sudo apt-get install unrar
<arktvrvs> then you can use whatever gui ubuntu has or you can command line with something like unrar x *.rar
<jk^> Everytime i open chromium it ask me to create a keyring/keychain
<arktvrvs> jk, sounds like a chromium issue.
<jk^> i installed seahorse "Password and keys" to manage the keyring created
<jk^> so i use this app to delete the keyring created for chromium, but chromium ask me again to create keyring when i open it again
<Bashing-om> jk^: Stop Prompt for Keyring?
<arktvrvs> jk, unless there is a way to tell chromium not to use a keyring, you have to stop deleting it
<Bashing-om> Close Chrome. Open the file manager, press ctrl+H or show hidden files from menu, go to .local/share/keyrings, move the content to some backup place. Then logout and log back in. Open Chrome, there will be a pop up asking you to set a keyring password, leave it blank, confirm, then it shouldn't bother you anymore. If everything works, you can delete the backup you saved earlier.
<Vysty> I'm setting up a VPN on my system. I'm using HideMyAss VPN, and everything appears to working properly, except that my IP address isn't changing when I check it. I've read around on the internet a bit and it looks like it might be a DNS leak. How do I plug the leak?
<Vysty> (Assuming that's the problem.)
<arktvrvs> vysty, your ip wont 'change' you'll just get an extra one.  you have to configure your system to use the vpn as your default connection
<Vysty> arktvrvs: I phrased it wrong. Yes, I've gained an extra IP and my system is telling me that I've connected successfully.
<Vysty> However, when I go to whatismyipaddress.com, it's still pointing to my actual address.
<arktvrvs> then go into your network manager and tell it to use the vpn connection instead of your ethernet or wifi
<jk^> ok thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> jk^: My hope is that is the result you seek .
<Vysty> arktvrvs: Let's see here... how do I do that?
<Vysty> I'm int he Network settings right now.
<Note8SyncHlp> Can anyone help me please
<Note8SyncHlp> Help with sidesync
<Bashing-om> !ask ! Note8SyncHlp
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !ask | Note8SyncHlp
<ubottu> Note8SyncHlp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordanderyonmaxi> boas noites
<Note8SyncHlp> I need to install sidesync on my pc...im running only Ubuntu the latest version...can you explain it to me like I'm 5
<Bashing-om> !info sidesync zesty
<ubottu> Package sidesync does not exist in zesty
<Note8SyncHlp> I've searched and searched for the answer and I can't find anyone to help me
<Bashing-om> Note8SyncHlp: ^ what is sidesync, and where are you getting it from ?
<Vysty> I've got a VPN setup and configured. How do I get Ubuntu to use it properly?
#ubuntu 2018-12-24
<cybercrypto> delt: I have pretty hard time try understanding people that criticizing windows. I use slackware since 1996 as my workstation... but I have used Windows at every job I had since then ( and still have windows as my main work notebook).  I dont see I could even try to stop using Windows at work. I am a Systems Architect and I do respect every piece of sotfware out there.
<iosecure> We've been asked to take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cybercrypto> iosecure: Deal.
<mhctud09> HI
<poizonb0x> How do I enable the alt Fx terminals? Don't remember.
<mhctud09> hi
<Bashing-om> poizonb0x: clt+alt+F4 .
<delt> yessss, the hostname issue seemed to be resolved :D
<delt> thanks guys
<CarlFK> gst ... alsasrc device=hw:1,0  "Device 'hw:1,0' is busy"  How do it see why it is busy?
<bazhang> CarlFK, gstreamer?
<CarlFK> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Bug 608042 could be this CarlFK ?
<ubottu> bug 608042 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "when playing video, if an app plays sound, sound for video dies" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608042
<Avion> i have added a second monitor. laptop is 1ry and has an ugly pink box upper left that days Laptop eDP and thenother had annugly green box that reads Hewlett Packard 20" DisplayPort-0 -- laptop is 1366x768 and the HP is 1600x900 --- Well therenis a blank black band on the left edge of the HP monitor as if it cannot use the whole thing. i expected smaller type and more room for stuff on the HP + I want the movie (vlc from a commercial dv
<JanC> you might want to change the primary display and/or select dual display (sounds like it's in mirror mode now)
<CarlFK> bazhang: doubtful .  I struggling with input.  I was hoping this would help, but 404 Could you please log pulseaudio's output, as explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pulseaudio/Log
<preyalone> help, hppa64-linux-gnu-gcc complains it can't find stdio.h in Ubuntu Disco when i try to compile hello world
<Avion> boxes solved when I closed the Monitor Preferences window.
<Avion> Now why isnt my 2nd screen filled. oh test idea.
<GH0sta> which distribution is the best UI?
<GH0sta> similar to Mac OS or Windows
<bazhang> ghost64, did you mean DE? as in KDE, lxde, gnome, etc
<GH0sta> bazhang: Yeah
<myself> That question is a good way to start a holy war ;)
<GH0sta> lol
<GH0sta> sorry about that
<bazhang> no best GH0sta , matter of taste
<GH0sta> I like MacOS environment
<GH0sta> use to of it
<tomreyn> gnome 3 is somewhat similar to os x, and also current ubuntu's default DE.
<bazhang> GH0sta, check some screenshots online and decide
<GH0sta> bazhang: cool
<GH0sta> how close linux mint is?
<tomreyn> you'd need to ask them
<bazhang> GH0sta, they should have all the de
<GH0sta> bazhang: ok
<GH0sta> so for instance, if I install Ubuntu can I go in command line and install any environment I want?
<bazhang> or all of them
<bazhang> just switch at the login window
<GH0sta> sounds cool
<tomreyn> but you should probably reinstall after decinding in case you want to end up with only one in the end.
<GH0sta> so where do I start with dual boot? :)
<tomreyn> dual boot what?
<tomreyn> i.e. which operating systems.
<bazhang> GH0sta, which os do you want to dual boot ubuntu with
<GH0sta> Windows 10
<WoC-> GH0sta, grub should detect Win 10
<tomreyn> GH0sta: you install windows first, ubuntu second.
<GH0sta> Windows 10 is installed
<GH0sta> WoC-:  grub?
<cryptodan_mobile> GH0sta: https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<GH0sta> cryptodan_mobile: thanks :)
<tomreyn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<GH0sta> tomreyn: cheers!
<GH0sta> opps
<GH0sta> sorry
<tomreyn> GH0sta: you'll need this to get started installing ubuntu after you installed windows: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<GH0sta> tomreyn: yeah windows is installed now
<cryptodan_mobile> GH0sta: use windows disk management to shrink windows
<GH0sta> cryptodan_mobile: can I installed it on a external HDD?
<GH0sta> install it*
<GH0sta> an*
<tomreyn> GH0sta: yes, linux doesn't limit you on what storage you install and run from. however, not all BIOSes can boot all all storages.
<tomreyn> USB attached storages usually work fine, though
<GH0sta> tomreyn: cool.. thanks matey
<no-n> what do I need to know before buying a laptop intended to run ubuntu? will it just run on anything?
<tomreyn> no-n: it's good to know the wifi chipset if you intend to use the integrated wireless chip (i.e. not one attached to usb, or just ethernet, if it has that). it's also good to find lspci -nn and lsusb outputs of this *very* model if you can.
<tomreyn> no-n: ideally buy it so that you can return it, no questions asked, for a limited time.
<no-n> alrighty
<myself> As someone who bought a thinkpad knowing that thinkpads are extraordinarily well-supported by linux, I'm still frustrated that my touchpad is basically condemned to suck forever. It's the only thing that doesn't work perfectly, but even in the ideal casae, there can still be things that're less than perfect.
<myself> s/casae/case/
<myself> Also, speaking from experience, set aside a USB stick and do that "create windows recovery media" step immediately when you unbox the thing, in case you decide to return it and need to put that back before doing so.
<matsaman> Do that, but don't do it that way. Use ntfsclone and sfdisk to back it all up.
<matsaman> Will save you tons of space, and be more reliable.
<matsaman> myself: how's it work, your touchpad?
<WoC> Back in the day, you would setup your tty1..6 using inittab, but in a current system, where would you add more ttys ? tty1->8, as the standard is just tty1->6
<matsaman> Not for nothing, but why bother when you can just use GNU screen, or tmux?
<WoC> Can be confusing when you have more than one system per tty matsaman
<myself> matsaman: it was nearly perfect under 17.04, then I updated to 18.04 and spent about 2 weeks fighting with every possible synaptics option, trying to get it to do what it just did automatically before. Can't seem to. In order to get it to ignore palm-mashing, I've also got it ignoring all small movements, which means I can't do just-a-few-pixels precise pointing.
<matsaman> WoC: what?
<WoC> matsaman, when you work with external systems, imho, it's easier if you have one tty per system
<matsaman> myself: hrmmm, I wonder if you have more things enabled than you desire, like wacom things
<myself> nesting tmux inside tty switching, and then maybe within that you've got ssh to another box and tmux/screen inside that...
<matsaman> WoC: I'm pretty sure most people agree a terminal multiplexer is simpler than limiting yourself to function keys
<myself> it's nice to have one set of hotkeys per level of nesting, and never nest like-within-like
<matsaman> WoC: ever try one?
<Jack3k3> hey guys, is there a way to monitor global SIGSEGV (segmentation fault signals) for all programs running in ubuntu? is there any software that does this?
<Jack3k3> I just want to know if a background software has a seg fault
<WoC> yes, even used screen in screen
<matsaman> myself: well terminal multiplexers provide that
<matsaman> even more simply, actually
<matsaman> ohwell
<matsaman> WoC: you get /etc/inittab?
<myself> oh I'm aware they can be nested, but you have to keep track of how many levels deep you are and count how many escapes you use, etc
<matsaman> you don't need them to be nested
<Geo> myself: since you seem to have some experience... my touchpad two-finger scroll is backwards from what I'm used to (swiping down moves a page up, instead of down). Have you found a way to swap that?
<matsaman> 1-6, 1-8 is not nested in any way
<myself> it's the sort of thing that feels like a cool stunt to do to show off your prowess, but is awkward in practice as a genuine workflow
<poizonb0x> Which is the fdisk command to set the boot sda (In my case) where the mbr goes?
<matsaman> it _is_ limited to 12
<WoC> there is no inittab in current
<matsaman> poizonb0x: "set"?
<poizonb0x> matsaman: Yeah like the flag, been trying don't want to reinstall the whole distro.
<matsaman> WoC: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd_FAQ#How_do_I_change_the_default_number_of_gettys?
<myself> Geo: The "invert scroll direction" is named "content sticks to fingers" in the mouse options box
<myself> (don't ask me why it's named that! heh)
<matsaman> poizonb0x: what flag?
<poizonb0x> I deleted a partition that the installer made me do which was the bios grub boot or something like that but still gives me invalid partition after BioS boot and it goes away by hitting enter btw.
<WoC> k, ty matsaman
<matsaman> poizonb0x: let's back up a moment please -> what is the problem?
<Geo> Hmm, I don't see that? I'm looking at Settings->Devices-Mouse&Touchpad
<Geo> Where should I be?
<poizonb0x> matsaman: After boot I get "Invalid boot partition" even if I can boot by hitting enter I wished it didn't appear.
<poizonb0x> After bios boot
<matsaman> poizonb0x: so your firmware says invalid boot partition, and then grub loads, and then all is fine?
<myself> Geo: try "natural scrolling"
<Geo> i do indeed have that
<Geo> another intuitive choice...
<Geo> That did the trick. Thanks!
<poizonb0x> matsaman: No grub loads it goes directly to ubuntu but yeah wishing to remove the need to hit enter I know I might have done the partitions wrong but well... can't remember how to set the flag for boot partition.
<myself> I think of it as "airplane style", pull back on the stick to nose-up the plane ;)
<Geo> yeah, haha
<poizonb0x> Like setting the parititon that will boot first?
<matsaman> poizonb0x: are you dual booting?
<poizonb0x> matsaman: Not right now.
<matsaman> poizonb0x: but GRUB is in complete control?
<matsaman> poizonb0x: I ask because 'invalid boot partition' sounds like more of a Windows boot loader error message; or potentially before that (the BIOS/etc.)
<Geo> Stepping on everyone else, but what max local throughput should I expect to see on SSD SATA3 drives, realistically?
<matsaman> and less like anything GNU/Linux specific
<matsaman> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#SATA_revision_3.0_(6_Gbit/s,_600_MB/s,_Serial_ATA-600)
<Geo> That's hypothetical, as I recall... do you really see that?
<matsaman> I've never wasted the time to check
<matsaman> you asked for max, that's what it is
<Geo> ...I should expect to see :P
<matsaman> I should expect you'd never see, because it's a waste of time to even check
<Geo> I'm mirroring a disk right now and seeing 205000K/sec
<matsaman> do you feel like your system is slower than it should be?
<matsaman> well mirroring a disk is a waste of time, for sure
<poizonb0x> The fdisk option "a" for toggle a bootable flag doesn't exist anymore :/
<matsaman> poizonb0x: doesn't matter, GNU/Linux doesn't care about those flags
<matsaman> poizonb0x: sure you aren't booting GRUB via Windows' boot loader?
<tomreyn> Jack3k3: apport, see /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<matsaman> poizonb0x: you might want to just walk through the GRUB reinstallation steps
<poizonb0x> No I wipe'd the whole sda and created the common partitions ext4,swap and some Fat for win but haven't install win yet and I'm getting the error.
<matsaman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<matsaman> it's hard to imagine it's anything other than Windows leftovers or your BIOS/EFI being confused
<matsaman> can you post a photograph of the error?
<matsaman> Or a video of the boot process up to and including it?
<poizonb0x> Just after bios it prompts Invalid boot partition!
<poizonb0x> I hit enter and goes to the next boot I guess it could be bios but I set the sda to be the first boot option.
<poizonb0x> and it goes to ubuntu after I hit enter so I don't understand, just don't want to reinstall *I compiled kern"
<tomreyn> Geo: mirroring how?
<matsaman> poizonb0x: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<matsaman> or otherwise verify GRUB is configured as you meant it to be
<WoC> opps, forgot X is hardcoded to tty7
<tomreyn> Geo: in case you're talking mdadm, don't forget about /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<Geo> tomreyn: yes, mdadm
<Geo> ah, neat
<tomreyn> Geo: to set per array (such if you have different types of physical storages in arrays, e.g. hdds + ssds), there is /sys/devices/virtual/block/md*/md/sync_speed_max
<tomreyn> as per md(4)
<Geo> just pumped up the speed_limit_max, now I'm seeing 400000K/sec
<Geo> so thats cool
<Geo> ..hopefully nothing catches on fire...
<myself> document it for us if it does ;)
<tomreyn> you might not want to have a hdd backed array aim for this speed.
<Geo> yeah, these are ssds
<Geo> I wonder though- even if I did on a hdd, wouldn't the hdd just cap it at whatever input it can handle? It can only spin so fast
<Geo> damnit, I dorked up the boot
<Geo> Still learning UEFI... So with an ESP partition, isnt that the 'bootable' partition now?
<Geo> I just rebooted after creating a raid partition, and I'm getting the grub screen
<Geo> I thought by leaving the ESP untouched, that was sufficient
<Geo> Do I need to go back and do a grub install on the / raid partition still?
<WoC> is there an easy way to make lightdm use a tty other than 7 ?
<tomreyn> about "<Geo> I wonder though- even if I did on a hdd, wouldn't the hdd just cap it at whatever input it can handle? It can only spin so fast" - yes they would. which is why i'd rather set the max limit (which becomes a target if there i no other I/O going on) no higher than the default system-wide, but just individually for SSD backed arrays.
<tomreyn> if hdd backed arrays were trying to reach a value they technically cannot, it might adversely affect (a) general I/O when other processes start demanding it and (b) (less likely) the HDDs durability
<tomreyn> but (a) is quite relevant
<Geo> grrr... cant make this bootable with grub
<Geo> 'failed to get canonical path of /cow'
<tomreyn> Geo: with UEFI booting to a GPT partitioned disk, you grub-install to the raw / full storage device, e.g. sda, like you used to. for this to work, you need the ESP. grub detects it and writes its core image into the ESP, and places its UEFI shim into the tiny efi storage on the mainboard.
<Geo> So, I think that's what I'm doing
<Geo> grub-install /dev/sda
<tomreyn> Geo: which partitions do you have there?
<Geo> sda1 is the esp
<Geo> sda2/3 are raid partitions
<tomreyn> what is / backed by?
<Geo> What do you mean by that?
<Geo> / is on sda2, if thats what you're asking?
<tomreyn> i'm asking about the block device layers below the root file system, and their order
<Geo> you're beyond my skill level now
<tomreyn> for example, you may have / on a logical volume which is stacked on top of a raid device, which is backed by two partitions on separate phsical storages
<tomreyn> maybe i just explained it badly
<Geo> sda2 and sdb2 form md0, for the / filesystem
<Geo> mdadm isn't running now, as I booted w/ livecd
<Geo> sda2 and sdb2 are linux-raid-members
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> do you have full disk encryption, too? or lvm?
<Geo> no
<tomreyn> ok then you should not need a separate boot partition, good.
<Geo> does ESP = boot partition?
<tomreyn> * a separate partition hosting the /boot file system, that is
<Geo> I'm not sure of the new terminology
<tomreyn> ESP doesn't host /boot
<Geo> *new to me
<Geo> ok
<tomreyn> you just need the vfat32 formatted ESP, flagged with 'boot' and 'esp', and the raid paritions.
<Geo> so just flag the ESP as boot, is all I need?
<tomreyn> roughly this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B87kg5ycbv/
<tomreyn> you dont need to have two raids, of course, that's just an example
<tomreyn> and the esp can be smaller
<Geo> My table already looks like that
<Geo> boot,esp
<tomreyn> okay, then which ubuntu version are you installing, and how, and what's exactly failing?
<Geo> 18.04. It installed, ran, I created two raid partitions with mdadm, all good. I rebooted, and it went to the grub screen
<Geo> So I blew away some boot record
<Geo> And I probably should have guessed...
<Geo> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-raid-arrays-with-mdadm-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Geo> Take a look about halfway down, or search for "may not be suitable as a boot device"
<Geo> That's the screen I saw
<Geo> But I figured since I wasn't touching ESP, I should be fine
<iosecure> So, you installed the system... And then turned the partition upon which you already installed into a mirror?
<tomreyn> you want mdadm meta data to be 0.90 on the array hosting /boot
<tomreyn> that's why i have 2 arrays in the example i provided
<tomreyn> one uses 0.90 meta data, the other the current one.
<tomreyn> Geo: ^
<iosecure> The requirement for metadata v0.90 hasn't been there for a while.
<Geo> tomreyn: yeah, got it, thanks... thinking on how to back this out a bit
<tomreyn> iosecure: you'Re right, i mixed this up, actually both are 1.2 on this system.
<iosecure> Geo: As for my question: You installed the system, and then created a mirror using the partition that you installed onto?
<Geo> I assembled the raid partitions, but can't mount them
<tomreyn> Geo: so i was wrong about the need to have v0.90 metadata
<Geo> iosecure: yes
<Geo> while on a livecd boot, yes
<iosecure> That's destructive.
<iosecure> Running the array creation operation on an existing partition will damage/destroy the filesystem already there.
<tomreyn> correct
<iosecure> The mirror must be created first, and then data written to it. Creating a mirror does not duplicate the data to the other member partition, but instead creates an empty device.
<iosecure> Data written to this device is written to both members of the array.
<tomreyn> Geo: see the first red box on the tutorial you followed about this
<Geo> Under resetting existing raid devices?
<tomreyn> Geo: the easiest way to confuigure this is during the installation, as long as you use an installer which supports it
<Geo> I wasn't resetting anything
<iosecure> Running, for example, "mdadm --create --level=1 /dev/md0 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2" will DESTROY any data on /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2.
<tomreyn> Geo: basically what you need to know is that you can't just convert an existing partition or file system into a RAID member, at least not directly.
<Geo> oh, thats what I did differently. I know I had done this before- I think I created a mirror with on disk, then added the second
<Geo> s/on/one
<Geo> anyway- in the ubuntu installer, md0 is listed there, but I need to specify a / mount point, which I can't on md0. Which should I select?
<tomreyn> this could work, but i'm not sure the installers would let you install this way.
<tomreyn> which installer are you using anyways? desktop? (default) server-live? (alternative) server (d-i)? mini.iso? pxe? debootstrap?
<tomreyn> and is it 18.04.0 or .1?
<Geo> .1
<Geo> and must be desktop, since I have a GUI on here
<iosecure> The desktop installer does not support RAID.
<iosecure> Only the alternate installer media does.
<Geo> ugh
<tomreyn> well the live -server does, too, to a degree
<Geo> I can't install onto a RAID disk with the desktop installer?
<iosecure> No.
<Geo> Not create- just install
<Geo> wow.
<Geo> and server doesn't come with the GUI, iirc?
<tomreyn> comes with a TUI
<iosecure> Either there's an option during install to install the desktop, or it's a single command to do so after the install finishes.
<iosecure> The latter.
<iosecure> There's an apt metapackage that will pull in the desktop.
<Geo> I did that once a few years back and totally hosed the install
<Geo> hence the switch to desktop
<Geo> tons of dependencies broke
<iosecure> Is this actually for a desktop, or a server?
<Geo> yes to both
<iosecure> No, a system is either a desktop, or a server. Which is it?
<Geo> I guess it depends on the definition you have in your head
<iosecure> What are you using the system for?
<Geo> I remote to it and use it for network facing applications. I also log on to it while sitting in front of it to use a gui.
<Geo> Is there a safer/easier way to create a bootable usb than dd from commandline?
<iosecure> cp file.iso /dev/sdx
<tomreyn> Geo: you sould consider not mixing these use cases, rather set it up as a desktop with VMs or containers for the server use case. much safer.
<Geo> really, that simple? Never knew that. dd or unetbootin
<iosecure> unetbootin is kind of a disaster.
<WoC> etcher is a lot better than unetbootin
<iosecure> etcher is quite nice, yeah.
 * tomreyn +1
<iosecure> But for any ISO designed for direct writing, cp is easy.
<NorthwestVegan> wow, i can write an ISO with cp! til
<NorthwestVegan> any it will boot?
<Geo> live-server = server?
<NorthwestVegan> *and
<tomreyn> Geo: live-server (subiquity based) is the default server installer since i think 18.04 or 17.10.
<iosecure> NorthwestVegan: Yes, or I wouldn't have mentioned it. :P
<NorthwestVegan> thats very cool thanks
<NorthwestVegan> saves me some characters compared to dd
<Geo> So now I'm just learning new stuff... how do I tell what version is on an install disk, by looking at the file contents?
<Geo> ie, how would I tell if the usb drive I'm using has 18.04 desktop, or server on it?
<tomreyn> Geo: running it is an option
<NorthwestVegan> isnt there a checksum file that has the version in it?
<Geo> tomreyn: yep, but was curious about filestructure
<tomreyn> README.diskdefines tells, too
<tomreyn> or .disk/info
<Geo> What are you using to view those? They look to be binary files
<tomreyn> you can loop mount it or use a file archive viewer such as file-roller
<NorthwestVegan> yeah the README.diskdefines is the best answer, its in the root, and its the most descriptive
<tomreyn> i think .disk/info is the best answer, though for mini.iso it's .disk/mini-info
<NorthwestVegan> the .disk/info is a nice 1 liner
<NorthwestVegan> and has the date
<NorthwestVegan> so yeah i pretty much agree
<NorthwestVegan> Geo, if you didnt know, grep -R -i <seach terms> is helpful for this kind of thing
<Geo> setting up md raids in the installer is new to me- it seems I can only mirror whole disks? not partitions?
<NorthwestVegan> i usually install mdadm from command line first
<NorthwestVegan> then run the installer
<iosecure> You need to create partitions for mdadm to use, first.
<iosecure> Do NOT mirror whole disks. This will cause issues later.
<NorthwestVegan> then you have to install mdadm in the host after you boot it
<NorthwestVegan> or i guess you could chroot, at least thats how i do it
<Geo> iosecure: adding partitions seems to remove the option to use md
<Geo> unless maybe I shouldn't set a mount point...
<Geo> no, still grayed out
<tomreyn> Geo: which installer are you using? version and type?
<Geo> live-server
<Geo> whatever it gave me for 18.04
<iosecure> That isn't the alternative installer.
<tomreyn> did you just download it?
<Geo> yes
<NorthwestVegan> oh im sorry geo, i was talking about desktop installer
<NorthwestVegan> dont listen to me
<tomreyn> you'd better use the alternate installer
<Geo> NorthwestVegan: you're good :)
<NorthwestVegan> :)
<Geo> that's how I thought to do it first, but was told this was better
<Geo> Here i am, an hour later... :P
<iosecure> Alternate installer != server installer.
<tomreyn> who told you the live-installer was better?
<tomreyn> iosecure: i'm referring to the alternative server installer, classic / debian installer based installer
<iosecure> tomreyn: I know.
<iosecure> I was more telling Geo that he downloaded the wrong image.
<iosecure> tomreyn: I know you know which one to use. :P
<tomreyn> iosecure: okay ;-)
<NorthwestVegan> whats the best way to get the most minimal ubuntu install for use in VM?
<iosecure> NorthwestVegan: net installer image, and select nothing when it asks which package sets you want.
<NorthwestVegan> yeah thats makes sense, thanks man
<iosecure> Or install SSH, if you want to be able to log in.
<tomreyn> NorthwestVegan: debootstrap
<NorthwestVegan> the default server iso gives me pretty large default install
<NorthwestVegan> yeah debootstrap is cool
<NorthwestVegan> how do i get it to pull ubuntu though?
<tomreyn> you use debootstrap from ubuntu
<tomreyn> alternatively you tell it to pull from ubuntu
<NorthwestVegan> lol, is it really that simple
<NorthwestVegan> i have only used to it to  make debian chroots
<NorthwestVegan> i had this in my scrips:
<NorthwestVegan> sudo debootstrap --arch arm64 --foreign bionic /chroot/bionic/ http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<NorthwestVegan> is there a better command
<tomreyn> what do you need a better one for?
<NorthwestVegan> oh idk, i cant even remember when/where i made that
<NorthwestVegan> just seems pretty verbose
<NorthwestVegan> and i wasnt sure if that last url part was correct way
<tomreyn> i've never used debootstrap for arm64 installations, i think. but i guess it could work. after all you still need to ensure its bootable either way.
<NorthwestVegan> i only use it for my firejail chroot scripts
<NorthwestVegan> i was originally pondering minimalist ubuntu servers for kvm/qemu vms
<tomreyn> it's recommended to always use debootstrap from the newest development branch or latest stable release
<tomreyn> so sid or ubuntu+1
<NorthwestVegan> oh ok, cool
<NorthwestVegan> whats your guys prefered way to virtualize on ubuntu?
<iosecure> I'm a KVM guy. Work also bought me a few licenses for VMware Workstation.
<NorthwestVegan> i have really enjoyed kvm
<NorthwestVegan> vmware i havent used in years though
<NorthwestVegan> the virt-manager gui is pretty awesome
<iosecure> I do a lot of work in our ESXi labs, so being able to mess with a VM locally, then just migrate it, is nice.
<tomreyn> virt-manager is nice (for a free and open source software) but definitley not awesome
<NorthwestVegan> lol
<NorthwestVegan> hey, i was able to make a nice little virtual network with a firewall, and some hosts and what nots with it
<NorthwestVegan> i found xen to be finicky
<NorthwestVegan> kept getting weird crashes with kernel panics
<NorthwestVegan> at least on 18.04 host
<tomreyn> you could try this if you'd like a nice open source gui https://xcp-ng.org/
<Geo> "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda"
<Geo> ARGH
<NorthwestVegan> oh wow, thanks, that does look nice
<NorthwestVegan> im a little scared to use xen again though
<NorthwestVegan> ouch geo
<NorthwestVegan> thats never a fun message to see lol
<tomreyn> yes, xen is a bit of a dying species thanks to citrix's licensing politics.
<Geo> tomreyn, I think you had a command before to dump what packages are installed on a machine; what was that?
<NorthwestVegan> dpkg -l ?
<NorthwestVegan> probably does it maybe?
<NorthwestVegan> yeah that seems to work geo
<iosecure> That is the correct command, yes.
<iosecure> If you only want the names of packages, and not versions or headers or other stuff, this is the best that I've come up with:
<iosecure> dpkg -l | egrep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}'
<Geo> dpkg --get-selections
<NorthwestVegan> nice io
<NorthwestVegan> egrep
<Geo> I think thats what I'm looking for, actually... you can use that with --set-selections, it looks like, and transfer from one box to another
<NorthwestVegan> ?
<Geo> F
<Geo> it failed AGAIN
<Geo> what the hell, I blanked the disks
<Geo> why can't I install grub
<iosecure> BIOS or UEFI?
<Geo> uefi
<iosecure> And you've created an ESP and formatted it correctly?
<Geo> there's an esp partition listed
<iosecure> How did you create it?
<Geo> selecting the 'partition disks' option doesn't do anything in the installer, so I can't tell you more than that now
<Geo> have to restart AGAIN
<Geo> iosecure, how am I creating the ESP in the alternative installer? is creating a fat32 partition and making it bootable sufficient?
<iosecure> It has to be marked as EFI System Partition.
<iosecure> That's the partition type you'd set.
<iosecure> And its mountpoint needs to be /boot/efi, though the installer should do that automatically if you select the correct type.
<Geo> I'm not seeing that option
<iosecure> Did you boot the installer in UEFI mode?
<Geo> I have no idea
<Geo> How would I select that?
<Geo> via BIOS, or the installer itself?
<iosecure> During boot.
<iosecure> Okay, go to an alternate TTY. Ctrl+Alt+F2.
<Geo> At what point during boot? is that an installer option, or a bios option?
<Geo> I'm there
<iosecure> stat /sys/firmware/efi
<Geo> nsd
<iosecure> Then you're booted in legacy BIOS mode.
<Geo> so again- is that selected by the bios, or the installer?
<Geo> I know my bios is set to uefi, and I didn't see an option in the installer to select something
<iosecure> You don't set your BIOS to UEFI, it IS UEFI or it isn't.
<Geo> There's an option to boot into legacy
<iosecure> When you select which media to boot, it should say UEFI or something similar in front of the device.
<Geo> Ah - I did see that
<iosecure> Yes, but that doesn't mean you're not using UEFI, you're just using its compatibility module.
<Geo> ok
<Geo> Is there no install documentation anywhere on this?
<iosecure> So, these things occur before the Ubuntu install media ever boots. How this all works depends on the motherboard manufacturer.
<Geo> I get that, I'm not talking just about that part there
<Geo> ok, here we go finally, looks like grub worked
<Geo> thanks for that tip on selecting the right boot device
<Geo> and which package do i install for the normal desktop? I recall gnome, and nautilus, and a few other options...
<NorthwestVegan> nice geo, finally lol
<Geo> yeah, that was a struggle
<Geo> I've never dealt with uefi
<NorthwestVegan> theres metapackages with like ubuntu-desktop
<NorthwestVegan> xubuntu-desktop
<NorthwestVegan> maybe that would be something you might want to install?
<Geo> Do you know which one is installed with the Desktop version?
<Geo> that's what I'm looking for
<NorthwestVegan> i believe ubuntu-desktop is the default one
<NorthwestVegan> i prefer xubuntu but thats just m e
<Geo> cool. I'll leave terminal on here until I need it
<Geo> ok
<Geo> rsync running
<Geo> thank you
<Geo> I think I could have done it faster the way I was trying to go, but learned a lot more this way
<Geo> Good to drag me into understanding the current technologies being used
<Geo> so- thanks again to iosecure and tomreyn
<tomreyn> Geo: glad you made it. :)
<tomreyn> Geo: if you want the default desktop experience, be sure to read and compare the release notes for server and desktop, and to switch from systemd-networkd to network-manager
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Gamsuners> Using PulseAudio Client on Ubuntu 18.04, PulseAudio Server on Windows 10. I can successfully send sound to the PulseAudio server, but if I don't want to connect to a server, the sound on Ubuntu no longer works (if it can't connect to default-server in /etc/pulse/client.conf). Sound doesn't work at all on my Ubuntu computer, why?
<didoerpl> hello which mail server do ubuntu use?
<ducasse> didoerpl: there are several mtas in the repos, if that is what you mean
<didoerpl> I mean the ubuntu website system - which mail server does their system use
<ducasse> we have no idea about that, this is the wrong place to ask
<didoerpl> can I install not outdated package for mail server opensmtpd, and how is sendmail package different from opensmtpd
<didoerpl> I need a mail server bro
<didoerpl> is opensmtpd in the repo ? ducasse
<ducasse> !info opensmtpd
<ubottu> opensmtpd (source: opensmtpd): secure, reliable, lean, and easy-to configure SMTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.0.3p1-1build1 (bionic), package size 279 kB, installed size 896 kB
<tomreyn> !latest | didoerpl
<ubottu> didoerpl: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<didoerpl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opensmtpd is it considered old , in the sense that it is outdated, in the sense that it's no longer has security patches  ?
<tomreyn> didoerpl: read the message above of what you just wrote
<didoerpl> ok so I can use the old version on arch too if on ubuntu o does the same logic apply to them too- I use arch as well. https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/opensmtpd/
<tomreyn> packages (in the 'main' and 'restricted' pockets) in ubuntu receive security updates for as long as the ubuntu release is supported. so for 5 years, soon probably for 8 years, for LTS releases.
<didoerpl> can I still use the old one? If there are bug fixes and it's maintained I don't need teh "latest and greatest" features
<tomreyn> you can't mix packages between different linux distributions, and expect them to be supported, no.
<tomreyn> opensmtpd is in the 'universe' pocket, so it receives community support 'only', meaning timely security patches are not guaranteed.
<ducasse> didoerpl: if you want something that gets security patches, use something from 'main'
<tomreyn> postfix is in main, receives full security support
<tomreyn> so is exim4
<madduck> i have a debian and a ubuntu machine next to each other, in the same WLAN, without iptables. Both can ping e.g. de.archive.ubuntu.com, but only the Debian machine can establish a HTTPS connection. The Ubuntu machine fails. Also cannot establish IMAPS connections.
<madduck> What the heck?
<heistheDude> Hello. Is there a way to completely factory resetting ubuntu also deleting files and everything in it? Sort of like formatting but skipping all the kernel procedures.
<ducasse> heistheDude: there's no factory reset, no
<tomreyn> madduck: are you saying the debian machine establishes a http connection to de.archive.ubuntu.com (on tcp port 443)?
<tomreyn> madduck: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CbJpbN27Mt/
<tomreyn> i don't think there's anything listening there.
<tomreyn> heistheDude: what do you mean by "skipping all the kernel procedures"? what you plan to do sounds like reoinstalling.
<tomreyn> heistheDude: next time you'll cross post and got an answer elsewhere, please point out here that you did so.
<heistheDude> Got the answer guy. [CLOSED]
<ducasse> heistheDude: this is why crossposting is considered rude, so please don't do it
<didoerpl> hey what is ctrl + ] ; telnet some_ip 25 # the terminal gets taken, but ctrl + ] yields it ? why ?
<Miguel2013> is ubuntu sdtill the most popular linux out there
<Miguel2013> lots of bots in here like on some channels I've seem
<Katnip> https://distrowatch.com/
<ikonia> Miguel2013: not really any bots in here
<ikonia> no idea why you'd say that
<Miguel2013> lubuntu droping 32bit suport? wtf
<Miguel2013> I'm gonna freak out
<Miguel2013> I need to call my therapist
<ikonia> please grow up
<ikonia> 32bit x86_64 is becoming obsolete
<Miguel2013> what am supose to do with my pentium 3 laptop https://imgur.com/gallery/tUEgSCE
<Miguel2013> i bought a gigabit pcmcia card for it like last year
<ikonia> Miguel2013: use a different distro
<Miguel2013> don't wanna use window managers those don't work as gui desktops
<Miguel2013> and I liked lubuntu for being debian friendly
<ikonia> there are others
<Miguel2013> can u name some?
<ikonia> not off the top of my head
<ikonia> google will show some,
<Miguel2013> not just 32bit but very low end that run fast like if I put windows 95
<Miguel2013> I'll look if u dont' tell me
<bindi> is it possible to set up raid1 and encrypted lvm with the alternate installer? without too much manual work
<bipul> Hi, How would i create persistent dummy interfaces, even after booting it should get create.
<Miguel2013> why there is not one on the peppermint linux channel
<Miguel2013> is one of the coolest os cause is lightweight
<matsaman> Miguel2013: because it's really just Lubuntu, which is really just Ubuntu, which is really just Debian
<Miguel2013> are you but hmm yea
<matsaman> or, put another way: why are tea partiers all republicans
<matsaman> because they are
<Miguel2013> I don't research candidates as much I did on my previous life
<matsaman> well there are fewer choices now, aren't there
<matsaman> and they quit faster
<Miguel2013> people are people why was arnold elected maybe there was fraud but it wouldn't surprise me if he was
<matsaman> oh that's easy
<matsaman> as an actor/narcissist, Arnold actually cares what people think, which is actually a quality a public servant _should have_
<matsaman> and so many do not
<matsaman> admittedly, it can be a quality one has too much of
<Miguel2013> there were doctors among the candidates for california in 2004
<EriC^> what's going on here
<EriC^> i thought this was ##Linux for a second
<Miguel2013> they created a show with the playbock chick and left arnold looking as the coolest and most viable/serious decision and people are smoking
<matsaman> Miguel2013: he probably also had a lot more money than doctors
<adroit_machine> I have installed a new SSD in my laptop. I want to copy my ubuntu partition with rsync from HDD to SSD. What else do I need to do?
<adroit_machine> I mean what else I need to do beside copying parition to make ubuntu work on SSD?
<TimeDoctor> adroit_machine: https://askubuntu.com/questions/741723/moving-entire-linux-installation-to-another-drive
<adroit_machine> I will check that out, TimeDoctor. Thanks for the link
<matsaman> adroit_machine: I would not use clonezilla for that, personally
<matsaman> adroit_machine: all you really need to do is vaguely duplicate your partition scheme, if you like it
<matsaman> copy over the data properly
<matsaman> and re/install your boot loader
<matsaman> this is very easily done from a live OS with things like sfdisk, sgdisk for the partitions, rsync for the data, and regular grub-install/etc. for the boot loader
<adroit_machine> I think so too, matsaman. clonezilla is quite complicated. I would use rsync for that purpose
<matsaman> and slightly more complicatedly for rsync without being on a live OS
<adroit_machine> matsaman: just tell me how do I install boot loader
<matsaman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should still apply
<adroit_machine> matsaman, I want to show you something
<matsaman> and for your SSD, you might read up on 'discard' for fstab
<adroit_machine> matsaman: in gparted I see an extra partition on my HDD i.e. EFI system partition. Can you tell me what is that?
<Mathisen> adroit_machine, that is your ESP , simple answer the partition that makes it possible to boot with uefi for you
<matsaman> adroit_machine: as he said, it's an extra stupid partition that EFI expects
<matsaman> if your system can work without EFI, which is incredibly likely, you can potentially forego it
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> My ubuntu installation is having 1.2G space in /
<raddy> I am getting the following error. "linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-141-generic but it is not going to be installed"
<raddy> ubuntu is not allowing me to remove other packages to make more space available
<raddy> It is showing that error while trying to install or remove / purge anything
<raddy> Please help
<matsaman> raddy: I don't believe that error has anything to do with your free space
<Rumbles> Hello, I wanted to allow non-admin users to upgrade the software on their ubuntu laptop. Currently when you open gnome-software, it lists no updates, while apt tells me there are 11 packages to update. If I open "Software Updater" it tells me there are software updates, but it asks me for a password
<raddy> matsaman: I am not saying the error caused the lack of free space, but it is not allowing to make more space available by removing / purging packages
<matsaman> raddy: ok
<Rumbles> I believe I can allow this with PolicyKit, but the advice I found on ask ubuntu was 8 years old and I have had no sucess getting that advice to work, can anyone suggest the right way to do this?
<Mathisen> Rumbles, give the user sudo privliges
<Rumbles> the user can't have sudo
<Mathisen> raddy, pastebin the output when you try to purge whatever packet
<Mathisen> Rumbles, sudo does not mean it can do whatever you can limit what a specific user is allowed to do
<matsaman> I mean, that's how sudo originall was meant to be used
<matsaman> Rumbles: what he means is give them sudo privileges the proper way, not the way Ubuntu uses by default =)
<Rumbles> if you give someone sudo, they can do whatever they want, it's not an option. I just want to allow them to upgrade software using policykit
<matsaman> that is: add a line in sudoers that allows _only_ running the specific thing you want
<matsaman> Rumbles: no, you are confusing how Ubuntu misuses sudo with what sudo can and was actually meant to do
<Rumbles> I don't want to use sudo
<matsaman> which is an easy thing to be confused about
<Rumbles> I want them to do this via the gui
<Rumbles> not command line
<matsaman> Rumbles: you do, though, it's exactly what you're after
<matsaman> they don't need to use a command
<matsaman> you just have to set it up right
<Rumbles> no I don't, please stop talking about sudo
<matsaman> you don't, but you could, it would be a solution, a good one
<Rumbles> I know what you mean and it would work, but the users don't want to be taught how to use the dcommand line to update, when there are gui tools for this
<matsaman> again, you would not have to make them use a command
<Captain_Haddock> He's saying that they wouldn't need to use the command line.
<Captain_Haddock> To update software, the users need to be given privileges.
<Captain_Haddock> sudo gives privileges. It can't give root privileges or it can give restricted privileges depending on how you set it up for a particular set of users.
<matsaman> it could be as simple as adding the right line into /etc/sudoers and then wrapping the command you want to allow them to prepend 'sudo ' (without having them have to type _any_ command)
<Rumbles> I am lead to believe you can allow this using policy kit rather than sudoers, is that possible?
<Captain_Haddock> s/can't/can/
<matsaman> probably, dunno why anyone would use policykit when they could use sudo, it's so simple
<Rumbles> ok, that's fine, thanks for your input, you don't know, does anyone here know?
<matsaman> try pkexec
<matsaman> it's actuated the same as sudo, but with many fewer years of proven use
<matsaman> kind of the opposite in terms of proven stability
<Captain_Haddock> matsaman: He doesn't want to listen.
<matsaman> Captain_Haddock: I mean obviously =)
<ioria> Rumbles, you need a policykit rule in  /etc/polkit-1/localauthority
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Rumbles> I know how to use sudo, I want to try out policykit
<adroit_machine> matsaman: do I need to copy EFI boot partition to the SSD?
<matsaman> Rumbles: fair enough
<matsaman> adroit_machine: probably, if you're using it now (which you probably are) and want to continue to (which technically you probably don't need to)
<adroit_machine> matsaman: if I can get away with it(if it is not important), I'm not going to copy it. Just one simple question would my computer boot without it?
<matsaman> adroit_machine: that depends on the computer
<matsaman> the simplest path as far as migrating your data from one disk to another is to keep it
<matsaman> although if you ever got rid of it at some point, if you could, your system would be simpler =)
<matsaman> adroit_machine: if you boot up into your "BIOS" menu, look at its boot mode options
<matsaman> look for 'efi', 'legacy', 'bios', etc.
<adroit_machine> ok matsaman.
<matsaman> chances are it offers legacy/bios, then you wouldn't need the ESP
<matsaman> might save that for another time, although this is a good opportunity, if you have the time to play with it
<ramsub07> Hi, how do i copy a large number of files from one destination to other? I face the following error "Argument list too long" other is a warning "  when i try with cp.  any better solutions?
<xet7> ramsub07: cd destdir && rsync -aur --progress --delete /some/sourcedir .
<ramsub07> xet7: will it preserve the ownership of the file?
<ramsub07> I don't desire that option. what should I do?
<xet7> ramsub07: Yes. run it as root. You can run it multiple times, until all are copied. --delete option makes sure that if something is deleted from source, it's deleted from destination too.
<xet7> ramsub07: running one time is also enough
<xet7> ramsub07: and you can also ctrl-c and continue later
<ramsub07> xet7: while copying it to a NFS mounted drive, will that -delete option still hold good? even if I'd mount and unmount?
<xet7> ramsub07: yes when you ctrl-c, unmount NFS, and later mount NFS, and run same rsync, it will continue
<xet7> ramsub07: I do use --detele because many times for example some webbrowser cache files or some other files change on source while copying
<xet7> rambsub07: --delete
<ramsub07> xet7: cool, thanks!
<xet7> ramsub07: you can also use same with ssh, like rsync -aur --progess --delete /home/user/Documents user@someserver:/home/user/Documents
<ramsub07> xet7: rsync will make the two directories sync ?
<xet7> Yes.
<xet7> ramsub07: So source directory will be mirrored completely to destination directory with all changes
<ramsub07> xet7: when does that happen? I mean, what is the trigger for the synchronization ?
<xet7> ramsub07: Trigger is when you run rsync command. it transfers files from source to destination. It is similar to cp command.
<xet7> ramsub07: rsync command has more options
<ramsub07> xet7: i was wondering if there is a daemon or a cronjob that syncs the two directories at some interval or the trigger sets itself when the source has a modification?
<xet7> ramsub07: For automatic sync and backups there is for example seafile https://www.seafile.com/en/home/
<xet7> ramsub07: Sure you can setup rsync run in cronjob too
<xet7> ramsub07: rsync transfers only changed files
<ramsub07> xet7: also, is it possible to make these syncing multi-threaded or multiparallel so that the process of moving is faster? Or, does the multi processing doesn't make a difference with the IO?
<Qemics> does ubuntu automatically turn off secure boot by itself when booting? I've enabled it in the bios but "mokutil --sb-state" tells me its disabled. how is this possible?
<xet7> ramsub07: Usually first time sync takes most time. After that usually syncs are very fast, because usually not many files are often changed.
<ramsub07> xet7: well, that's an assumption, which generally doesn't hold true in my case. For my case, I expect few new files, that are in the size of Giga bytes
<xet7> ramsub07: You can speed up copying by running GNU Parallel http://www.yourownlinux.com/2015/04/speed-up-file-transfers-using-rsync-with-gnu-parallel.html
<xet7> ramsub07: I'm not sure would lsyncd work with NFS: https://serverfault.com/questions/148665/is-it-possible-to-sync-two-linux-directories-in-real-time
<ramsub07> xet7: thank you! Finally, my question is, is this approach as fast as it's potential speed?
<xet7> ramsub07: if you get lsyncd working, it starts copying immediately after file change. I don't know how it could be any noticably faster.
<xet7> ramsub07: I mean faster by some other way.
<xet7> ramsub07: with seafile there is compression etc so in some cases it could be faster. You can test it yourself, I can only guess.
<IniGit> hi
<xet7> ramsub07: but with so big files compression could actually slow down copying, so in that case lsyncd is better
<ramsub07> xet7: Which compression do you mean?
<IniGit> can somebody help I have a blue colored font with green background in dash (the default Ubuntu shell). I read a forum post that says "Blue text with green background indicates that a directory is writable by others apart from the owning user and group, and does not have the sticky bit set (o+w, -t)". But now I do ls -l and it says that the folder with the blue text and green background has drwxrwxrwx as
<IniGit> access permissions... Now that makes no sense to me. Is the forum post now wrong?
<xet7> ramsub07: when using seafile for syncing and backups, seafile uses compression etc in-built code to speed up backups
<ramsub07> xet7: ah okay
<xet7> ramsub07: but for your case with just NFS and local directory most likely lsyncd is simpler
<ramsub07> xet7: thanks, will go ahead with that
<xet7> ramsub07: Ok good luck :)
<ChiLL-Two> Go' Jul!
<leonardus> Is there a program that flashes black and white really quickly? I need to test something.
<ph88> what's this pcre3 package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3  pcre is only at version 2
<dsag> hi how can i use EOF-ignore with the less command
<CookieM> “older library, confusingly called pcre3 in Debian.”
<mhctud09> Hey does anyone here have screen flickering issues on ubuntu 16.04 LTS, when connected to an external monitor?
<mhctud09> Hey does anyone here have screen flickering issues on ubuntu 16.04 LTS, when connected to an external monitor?...My laptop screen starts to blink and flicker repeatedly... This happens when i exit watching a video in full screen mode on the external monitor....
<renpic> does it flicker on any resolution? or just on some of them?
<mhctud09> Any help is appreciated.
<mhctud09> @renpic at my standard resolution
<mhctud09> i don't change my resolution
<mhctud09> and if i don't watch anything in full screen..if i use it normally
<mhctud09> there is no problem at all
<renpic> maybe you can try a quick test with a different resolution
<renpic> ooh
<mhctud09> i will give it a try now
<renpic> then maybe it's not the resolution at all
<renpic> does it log anything pertinent in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<OerHeks> depends on your gpu, if nvidia, there are some settings that makes a differenc
<renpic> Or maybe in dmesg
<OerHeks> like sync to blank, antialiassing and such
<mhctud09> my laptop is thinkpad t470
<mhctud09> no nvidia graphics card
<OerHeks> oh oke, Intel HD Graphics 620
<OerHeks> on what ubuntu version?
<mhctud09> yup
<mhctud09> the log is empty
<Captain_Haddock> mhctud09: FWIW, I see similar behaviour with my dual monitor and full screen behaviour. From what I can tell, this happens only once I wake the PC from a suspended state. I reboot to fix it.
<Captain_Haddock> (This is with the nvidia driver.)
<leonardus> How do I upgrade my kernel to 4.20?
<OerHeks> mhctud09, and what session, wayland or xorg?
<iosecure> leonardus: Is there a particular reason why you need to?
<cow0w> Hi:) Q: Is it possible to browse NFS sharing without mounting?
<leonardus> iosecure: I read that there are better video drivers and I've been having driver problems
<OerHeks> leonardus, wait for updates on 18.10, or use the mainline repo, at your own isc
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<iosecure> leonardus: Which video drivers?
<leonardus> iosecure: amd
<mhctud09> rebooting does not fix it
<mhctud09> as i said earlier,
<mhctud09> everything works fine
<mhctud09> the moment
<Captain_Haddock> Ease up on the use of your return key, please.
<mhctud09> i watch a video in fullscreen mode and return back to normal, the laptop screen starts to flicker
<renpic> cow0w, it should be somthing like 'showmout -e SERVERIP'
<renpic> but it just shows the exported filesystems
<cow0w> renpic, this way I could see what is exported, I would actualy like to browse its content
<ioria> mhctud09, try the 'Set i915 kernel module options' part of this : https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html
<cow0w> like you could browse in nautilus smb://
<OerHeks> intel hd620 and older kernels could well use 'i915.alpha_support=1'
<mhctud09> @ioria Thanks, i will give it a try :)
<ioria> mhctud09, ok
<mhctud09>  but in the blog, his fix is for fine external monitor flickering
<mhctud09> my external monitor does not flicker at all, at any point in time.
<ioria> mhctud09, what's your kernel ?  uname -r
<mhctud09> 4.15.0-43-generic
<mhctud09> @ioria and my laptop is thinkpad t470, running ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ioria> mhctud09, what's the cpu ? Skylake
<OerHeks> with such new hardware, that will do fine with kernel 4.14 .. so use HWE or upgrade to 18.04
<ioria> mhctud09, lscpu | grep 'Model name'
<renpic> cow0w, doesn't it work with nfs://SERVERNAME/SHARE?
<OerHeks> ioria intel hd620 comes with Kaby lake?
<ioria> OerHeks, henestly i don't remember...
<OerHeks> i know 16.04 needed 'i915.alpha_support=1'
<ioria> that is for coffee lake
<ioria> mhctud09, lscpu | grep 'Model name'
<mhctud09> @ioria Model name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz
<mhctud09> the funniest thing is, the flickering on my laptop screen stops, with just a mouse click on the laptop screen.
<ioria> mhctud09, so the issue is just when you exit from full-screen ?
<OerHeks> i think you better file a bugreport
<en1gma> im having problems with ubuntu 18.04.1 amd64 desktop and also with 18.10 amd64 desktop. i burn both images to my dvd-rw. 18.10 just thashes my dvd drive (but does load super slow) and 18.04.1 dont load up at all
<en1gma> im on windows 10 when i burn the images and use windows built-in burning software
<myself> en1gma: There's a good chance that the media is marginal; try a surface scan with Nero CD-DVD-Speed or DVDinfopro.
<IniGit> hi
<en1gma> do 18.04 and 18.10 have different uefi stuff?
<IniGit> When I want to install Ubuntu wiouth the something else optionin the installer, how do I change the default drive that is used to install Ubuntu
<IniGit> ?
<myself> I don't know about the uefi thing, sorry.
<iosecure> en1gma: What's the question, exactly?
<OerHeks> en1gma, not different, see !uefi
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> IniGit, the drive option is below the parted layout https://i.stack.imgur.com/qp8cy.png
<IniGit> OerHeks: Isn't this the something else tab? I do not want to use the something else option
<OerHeks> oh i see
<IniGit> Or is there any way I can get the information which commands are used in the default lvm+luks install of Ubuntu?
<IniGit> Only option I see at the moment is to unplug all my drives except the one where I want it installed on :(
<IniGit> that sucks :(
<iosecure> Which media are you using?
<OerHeks> then you certainly want to use 'something else' to make sure
<IniGit> I have three ssds in my pc. one of them is windows one of them is an unencrypted Ubuntu and now the third one should be an encrypted Ubuntu
<en1gma> im using Memorex on both images
<en1gma> 18.10 does have the ubuntu menu "try ubuntu without installing". 18.04.1 doesnt even see menu. totally bypasses and boots windows
<IniGit> but I do not want to use gparted + something else tab, simply because there are not many descriptions that I understand on the internet. My knowledge about that topic is not so good. SO I want to use the default installer lvm + luks and select the correct ssd
<IniGit> but there is not dialog to select a ssd
<IniGit> which is not good
<IniGit> I mean I understand why they do that
<en1gma> erased the dvd-rw and am burning and verifying it right now
<IniGit> I want to use the default, because I assume that encryption is setuped correctly there
<IniGit> Only way is to unplug all drives except the one where it should be installed on or is there another way?
<en1gma> brb. gonna test this new image
<hexhaxtron> Can someone help me make accents work with Programmer Dvorak on Unity? It works properly with Plasma but not Unity...
<OerHeks> hexhaxtron, fastest way is to run the keyboard detection script in settings, it will ask for specific characters to set it up correctly
<mhctud09> @ioria Yes, only when i exit a fullscreen video on my external monitor, my laptop screen starts to flicker
<funabash1> hi guys, whats a good antivirus program for ubuntu?
<iosecure> funabash1: What's driving the need for one?
<OerHeks> depends on what for what ..
<ioria> mhctud09, i assume the first suggestion i made didn't work ?  if not try to boot with the   i915.enable_psr=0   parameter
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OerHeks> basicly, an antivirus running on a system is useless, monitoring filechanges and scanning with a antivirus live iso is much more secure
<iosecure> Eh, I disagree with that statement. But I do agree that, unless you're passing files to Windows systems, antivirus applications are unnecessary on Linux systems.
<Sia-> Hi, i have an SD card from digital samsung camera. can mount it on win and mac and in ubuntu can see it in disks and fdisk. but isn't mountable in nautilus or somewhere else.
<OerHeks> errors in the filesystem could prevent mounting, or the filesystem is not supported without additional tools, like exfat
<Sia-> OerHeks, already installed all of this
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> or use the disks tool, to perform a check
<Sia-> OerHeks, that doesn't help me now. i dont want format my SD card after each video and photo taking and format it again in my camera.
<ioria> Sia-, have you checked dmesg | tail after inserting the card ?
<Sia-> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ppKMdMk85N/
<iosecure> What filesystem is the SD card using?
<Sia-> iosecure, after disks it's Unknown
<iosecure> What does Windows or macOS say it is?
<ioria> Sia-, dmesg | tail -40
<Sia-> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYk7y3PT9M/
<ioria> Sia-, and do you have for any chance an usb adapter ?
<Sia-> ioria, yes i do
<ioria> Sia-, can you try with it ?
<iosecure> Personally, I'm wondering if it's formatted as exFAT.
<iosecure> Windows and macOS support exFAT, Ubuntu doesn't by default.
<OerHeks> unlikely yes, samsung would use fat32 by default
<ioria> Sia-, did you install exfat-tutils and exfat-fuse ,if that the case ?
<Sia-> ioria, with it working fine
<ioria> Sia-, i see
<ioria> Sia-, can we know the file system now ?
<iosecure> OerHeks: Not necessarily. Depends on how new the camera is.
<OerHeks> what kernel is this linux running?
<Sia-> ioria, yes FAT (32-bit version)
<ioria> Sia-, and exfat-utils and exfat-fuse installed , right ?
<Sia-> OerHeks, the LTS with 18.04
<Sia-> yes installed but before few minutes, should i reboot?
<OerHeks> fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdXY
<ioria> Sia-, inclined to think is a built-in sd reader issue  for now
<Sia-> ioria, its macbook pro mid 2012, maybe :-)
<Sia-> because apple always has some kind of unique :-)
<OerHeks> oh, wait, there are some sdcard readers not supported in ubuntu..
<ioria> Sia-, the age it's not relevant about those card reader
<ioria> *s
<Sia-> ioria, not about the age, but apple hardware are always special. i had alot of problem with Tem and CPU heating
<ioria> Sia-, agree
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1531653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531653 in linux (Ubuntu) "Macbook Pro Retina 11,1 SD Card Reader Doesn't Work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Sia-> but i found some nice small tools in launchpad and i got fixed. now the only issue lef is the the SD reader
<OerHeks> most reports are about high speed cards https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBookPro9,2_(Mid-2012)#SD_Card_Reader
<Sia-> thank you guys for great help here
<Sia-> mine is from SanDisk 90mb/s
<Geo> heh... i have the worst luck
<mohnish> Hello! I'm using i3wm, I wanted to know what the random numbers at the bottom right of my monitor meant
<Geo> I updated packages on my new install, and it removed/reinstalled grub. When it went to reinstall grub, it failed.
<mohnish> The numbers at the left of the time and date
<iosecure> A screenshot would help.
<mohnish> Geo: Oh boy,
<Geo> 'grub-install /dev/sda ' fails as well... is there something specific I need to do? grub-install /dev/sda1, where the esp is?
<mohnish> iosecure: Okay wait
<Geo> I'm in a 'normal' boot state right now (not livecd)
<Geo> It sounds like its only looking for legacy mode, but I'm not sure if thats possible still
<Geo> /boot/efi exists
<Geo> iosecure: one more try, for old times sake? :)
<mohnish> https://imgur.com/a/iV2U8jS
<mohnish> iosecure
<Geo> I have /sys/firmware/efi present, so I (think I) know I'm in the right mode
<mohnish> go to the link
<mohnish> I wanna know what the hightighted number denotes
<iosecure> mohnish: Looks like a load average.
<mohnish> Eh?
<mohnish> What's that?
<iosecure> A measure of how utilized the processor is.
<iosecure> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)#Unix-style_load_calculation
<mohnish> I don't think so, I just did a lot of stuff to check it, opened a lotta programs, but it didn't move a bit
<iosecure> That's not how load averages work.
<iosecure> Load averages are calculated over time.
<iosecure> What's the first line of the output of 'w'?
<mohnish> I donn't get it
<mohnish> optput of w?
<mohnish>  01:03:14 up 21 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.21, 0.42, 0.53
<mohnish> USER     TTY      FROM             LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<mohnish> mohnish  tty7     :0               00:43   20:54  10.68s  0.52s i3-with-shmlog
<iosecure> Yes. Run the command 'w'.
<mohnish> This is it
<iosecure> Have you configured i3status at all?
<mohnish> OH, it matches with the numbers on by screen
<mohnish> I think it is the load average
<iosecure> Load averages are calculated on rolling 1 minute, 5 minute, and 15 minute scales.
<mohnish> No, I haven't confu=igured it yet
<iosecure> System activity will not immediately be reflected.
<mohnish> Thank you
<mohnish> Oh and by the way
<mohnish> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
<rtarded> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 18.04, and I've installed linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04. The default kernel (4.15) comes with linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-43-generic, why can't I find something similar (modules-extra) for the hwe kernel? Thanks
<Geo> hrmph... even specifying --efi-directory=/boot/efi, it still errors
<rtarded> nevermind.. Found it (linux-modules-extra-4.18.0-13-generic)
<xamithan> hwe is just a meta package
<doge-doge> hey, I've got a small problem trying to load my grub menu after booting into win10. it's on a separate drive but i suspect /boot/efi is located there (or was there)
<doge-doge> going into the uefi-bios and manually selecting the drive with the ubuntu partition to boot just kicks me back
<doge-doge> do i need to chroot and then rebuild grub?
<OerHeks> !find hwe-18.04
<ubottu> Found: linux-cloud-tools-generic-hwe-18.04, linux-cloud-tools-generic-hwe-18.04-edge, linux-cloud-tools-lowlatency-hwe-18.04, linux-cloud-tools-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge, linux-cloud-tools-virtual-hwe-18.04, linux-cloud-tools-virtual-hwe-18.04-edge, linux-generic-hwe-18.04, linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge, linux-headers-generic-hwe-18.04, linux-headers-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hwe-18.04&searchon=names&
<Sia-> another question, it's possible to enable systemtry for hexchat and others in 18.4?
<doge-doge> why would grub put /boot/efi on a different drive other than the target drive when initially installing? is that abnormal behavior?
<iosecure> grub doesn't put /boot/efi anywhere.
<iosecure> grub copies files to /boot/efi. Wherever that filesystem lives, hardware-wise, depends on where you put it.
<doge-doge> there seems to be a bug in the install process, somehow, nvme devices have higher boot priorities and that's where my /efi partion ended up. the target drive has /boot only
<iosecure> Are you dual booting?
<doge-doge> not on the same drive
<iosecure> Ah, yes.
<iosecure> Are both drives installed on the same system?
<xamithan> I've always had to go back and fix with efibootmgr the kind of issues like that
<iosecure> You shouldn't have two ESPs is the general concept, here.
<doge-doge> 1 drive was supposed to have win10 and the other was supposed to have ubuntu
<iosecure> If you already have one, you should simply use the existing one.
<doge-doge> like i said, i can't boot into grub for some reason after a session in win10
<doge-doge> despite manually selecting the ubuntu boot override drive
<iosecure> Okay. You have two ESPs in the same system. This can lead to undefined behavior depending on the UEFI firmware in your system.
<doge-doge> should i take out the win10 nvme drive for lulz?
<iosecure> No. When you install Ubuntu, you should use the same ESP.
<iosecure> Don't create a second one.
<doge-doge> I *think* "windows boot manager" was selected as the default boot device and that brought up the grub menu, but selecting that now simply boots win10
<xamithan> Because the one that probably says "ubuntu" is going to the wrong drive
<doge-doge> i believe "ubuntu" points to the correct drive, but that drive only has the /boot partition, not the desired /boot/efi partition
<iosecure> There shouldn't be more than one /boot/efi partition on a system.
<iosecure> You have two. This is an error.
<xamithan> ^
<xamithan> When you do the install.  It'll ask you to make partitions or mount ones you want to use.  This is where you should mount the EFI
<doge-doge> i simply did the auto-install and selected the target drive for ubuntu and that worked until now
<xamithan> That'll work fine unless you dual-boot
<doge-doge> you know, this never happened with manjaro -- you decrypt luks first and then presented with the grub menu
<doge-doge> so i'm thinking the only way to solve this is to take out the nvme win10 drive, chroot and rebuild grub, yes?
<xamithan> I don't see how that'll get your files onto the existing EFI partition
<iosecure> Except that Manjaro is a known dumpster fire in most other respects.
<iosecure> doge-doge: No. You are missing the concept. Use the EXISTING ESP. You should never create a situation where two ESPs exist on one system. Removing the Win10 drive will only help until you put it back. Then you'll be back in this situation.
<OerHeks> the efi partition should be on the 1st drive, sda
<doge-doge> nvme drives have a different naming scheme OerHeks
<iosecure> By spec, it doesn't matter which disk its on. Windows, however, has specific requirements.
<xamithan> Just re-do the installation like we said.  use the existing windows EFI for the EFI mount,  it isn't hard to find as it'll probably be a little over 100 megabytes
<Geo> maybe i can try to slide my question back in- doing some apt updates, grub was uninstalled and reinstalled, and now says it can't install on sda (where my ESP is). "grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Geo> any thought what happened/why it wont' reinstall now?
<doge-doge> i've got a sandisk usb drive, are you supposed to select "uefi: sandisk, partition 1" or "uefi: sandisk" when booting into the live session?
<xamithan> That must be a sandisk thing,  take a guess and if it doesn't work try the other
<OerHeks> doge-doge, yes, i did simular on my flshdrive to start in UEFI mode
<doge-doge> you know, knowing ms, they probably already messed up that efi partition by now
<premoboss> hello. i will like to have a wallpaper on my command line interface (from ALT-F1 to ALT-F6). IS it possible? if yes, how to no? no matter if i have to recompile something.
<xamithan> virtual consoles are text only,  you could add wallpapers to terminal emulators if you want though
<OerHeks> i read one other with such silly request https://askubuntu.com/questions/701874/how-can-i-customize-a-full-screen-console-background-tty
<premoboss> xamithan, the idea is to add walpaper to a linuxbox without Xorg.
<OerHeks> info info fbi
<OerHeks> !info fbi
<ubottu> fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 58 kB, installed size 153 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<xamithan> Isn't fbterm not being developed anymore?
<OerHeks> not sure, it is in the repos
<OerHeks> !info fbterm
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-4 (bionic), package size 55 kB, installed size 135 kB
<xamithan> last release 2010
<premoboss> fbi is aviewer, i mean a fixed walpaper tghat stay fixed on background even if i type commant on CLI.
<premoboss> CLI gas a black baground, so why not possible to bate a "image" as background?
<xamithan> Because it renders text-only
<xamithan> Thats why you need the fbterm replacement
<premoboss> xamithan, so no way to do what i wish to do?
<xamithan> Read that askubuntu link OerHeks posted
<OerHeks> like this?
<OerHeks> https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/1dlnca/ubuntu_1304_serverfbterm_science/
<premoboss> i go to read.
<OerHeks> it all depends on the image format, i guess
<xamithan> Anything is possible with enough effort.  I wouldn't want to put in that much effort just to get a background on virtual tty,  maybe you do =)
<premoboss> xamithan, ahaha :-)
<Geo> xamithan: did you have any thoughts on the gru error I pasted earlier?
<EriC^> hi Geo what's the problem
<xamithan> Oh that grub error?  I looked at it briefly.  Either you aren't booted into the right mode EFI vs legacy.  Or the partition isn't set up correctly
<Geo> maybe i can try to slide my question back in- doing some apt updates, grub was uninstalled and reinstalled, and now says it can't install on sda (where my ESP is). "grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Geo> BIOS is set to UEFI; it has booted properly prior to this
<Geo> (and grub installed properly on install)
<xamithan> so why are you using grub-install
<xamithan> If its UEFI
<EriC^> Geo: sounds like it's trying to install in legacy mode
<Geo> EriC^: I would agree
<EriC^> Geo: which grub version is installed? "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<Geo> xamithan: because thats all I know
<Geo> -efi-amd64 ?
<xamithan> Er i mean why are you booting legacy if you got a UEFI
<Geo> I'm not booting legacy
<EriC^> Geo: what does 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' give?
<Geo> and i can confirm /sys/firmware/efi exists
<Geo> haha ^
<Geo> EFI
<Geo> so is there a different program than grub-install I should be using?
<xamithan> no but you need the grub-efi package
<EriC^> Geo: try forcing efi, sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi
<xamithan> and the /boot/efi needs to be properly mounted in the chroot
<Geo> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^> Geo: are you doing this from a live usb?
<Geo> no, booted system
<Geo> it booted properly, just got hosed after doing some dpkg work
<EriC^> Geo: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<Geo> ok, installing...
<EriC^> and grub-efi-amd64-bin as well
<Geo> and success on install :)
<EriC^> cool
<Geo> Installation finished. No error reported.
<xamithan> is grub-efi just the meta of those ?
<Geo> thanks a ton
<Geo> ahhh... damnit
<EriC^> no problem
<Geo> I know what happened
<Geo> I was importin a list of packages from an old machine
<Geo> ... that booted legacy
<Geo> so it must have deselected the uefi stuff and remove
<Geo> d
<xamithan> Heh
<Geo> makes perfect sense in hindsight
<EriC^> ah
<Exuma> does anyone know how to set up a socks5 proxy on ubuntu with basic auth user/password, but without having to make a linux user for it
<Exuma> maybe just in the config file itself
<xamithan> Even if you had a user in a config file it would still need to exist on the system
<premoboss> OerHeks, thanks, the link reply to my need.
<Exuma> xamithan i guess what im saying is i want it in a config file so ic an easily change the user
<Exuma> without having to add/delete users
<Geo> ok, bonus points
<xamithan> For the users theirself or for the program to run as ?
<xamithan> You could always make a wrapper
<Exuma> im trying to make a socks5 proxy with user:pass@ip:port where the user/pass can be easily changed
<xamithan> I don't know of any socks software that'll do that.  Maybe one exists
<OerHeks> premoboss, have fun!
<premoboss> OerHeks, nos i must work to make it start at boot, im tinking to placve the wrapper onto /etc/rc.local
<craigbass76> I don't know what package removal did this, but I've got no network after a reboot. ifconfig just shows lo:... ip a showed a disabled enp0s25. After ip link set up enp0s25 and dhclient, I'm up and running. But I'm curious what happened to cause this.
<iosecure> Which version of Ubuntu?
<craigbass76> iosecure, 18.04. I'm wondering if apt got trigger happy when I uninstalled an old hplip the other day. I know python got wiped off, not sure what else the autoremove got rid of.
<xamithan> what is managing the network,  just make that start on boot
<iosecure> netplan?
<craigbass76> No idea. I'm old -- still used to /etc/init.d scripts
<xamithan> I don't assume anything with how many choices there is these days
<iosecure> craigbass76: Desktop or server?
<xamithan> If I had to assume,  he has a desktop with networkmanager and could just right click in the systemtray to fix it
<craigbass76> Desktop. The GUI tool did me no good. I'm on XFCE at the moment
<craigbass76> Network Connections shows nothing, but here I am on irc... Weird.
<Geo> ok, so I need to copy /etc from one machine to another. How can I transfer files that preserve the owner, when some are root, from machine to another (that doesn't have root user login enabled for ssh)
<Geo> I was thinking of copying to a dir, chown'ing to a local user and using that, but I'm worried that I can't track user perms properly
<craigbass76> Can you run rsync on the remote machine, and pull instead of push the files?
<craigbass76> Or is root ssh disabled on both boxes?
<Geo> disabled on both
<Geo> I mean, I guess I could enable it for a bit on one machine
<Geo> But now I'm more curious about the concept in general
<EriC^> Geo: one way to do it would be to save the permissions using getfacl then use setfacl to restore them
<iosecure> tar / rsync are your best options.
<EriC^> yeah tar would be nice
<Geo> ah, yes, tar will preserve perms, won't it
<Geo> good call
<Geo> -p should be sufficient?
<iosecure> You don't even need to transfer a file.
<UserYok05> !19.04
<iosecure> tar cpf - /etc | ssh remote 'tar xp -C /etc'
<iosecure> Streams the tar archive data to the remote system, which extracts in place. Change the destination directory as desired.
<Geo> sexy.
<UserYok05> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UserYok05> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Geo> hmm
<Geo> I think I have to login as root for ssh on that, no?
<iosecure> Yes. Create an ssh keypair as root on the source system, and copy the public half to /root/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<iosecure> On the target system.
<iosecure> sshd's default configuration is 'PermitRootLogin prohibit-password' which allows key login.
<iosecure> At least, on Ubuntu.
<UserYok05> !ssd
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Geo> well if keypairs work, I don't even need to tar; scp should be fine?
<xamithan> You doing one file ?
<Geo> but alternatively, I could tar, copy over the tar as a user, then extract as root on the local machine I think
<Geo> xamithan: the /etc dir
<iosecure> Geo: Or you could do what I said, and do the simple thing.
<xamithan> Just rsync with -a
<Geo> I can't tell if rsync would support keypairs or not, with an ssh transfer
<iosecure> rsync goes over ssh by default.
<iosecure> So if you have the keys appropriately set up, rsync is also just as easy.
<Geo> I was looking for the -i equivilent, I don't think that exists
<iosecure> In what?
<Geo> rsync
<Geo> specifying which keypair to use
<iosecure> If you have the keys set up correctly, you don't have to.
<iosecure> ssh will automatically use private keys named id_blah in ~/.ssh
<Geo> right, i have several I use depending on where I'm going
<Geo> so id_bla_foo, id_bla_bar, etc
<iosecure> Sounds pointless.
<Geo> *shrug* ok
<iosecure> Rephrasing: That's unnecessary.
<iosecure> So if you like to complicate things, go for it, but... There's no technical reason to do so.
<iosecure> rsync -a -e "ssh -i $HOME/.ssh/keyfile" /from/dir/ user@host:/to/dir/
<ph88> i installed libpcre2-32-0 but pkg-config can't find it, anyone know what's up with that ?
<ph88> i have the file  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/libpcre2-32.pc
<Geo> are there any gotchas I should observe in copy /etc from one machine to another?
<Geo> *copying
<Geo> I'm hoping for a near-exact clone, to include users, groups, etc.
<Geo> I don't know what host-specific files might be lurking in there though
<xamithan> If you got different users using different UIDs it might cause tons of problems with file permissions
<hggdh> Geo: usually, copying /etc as is from one machine to the other is not a good idea
<just4you> Hello!
<ph88> nvm maybe it's just not suppose to print anything by default
<just4you> I have a big problem in my system can I found a solution?
<iosecure> Depends on the problem.
<Geo> xamithan: hmm.
<Bashing-om> !ask | just4you
<ubottu> just4you: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Geo> new system is fresh install; as long as the (only) user on the new system matches the ID of the same user on the old machine, it should be fine? maybe? Good catch
<Geo> hggdh: which part concerns you specifically?
<Geo> fstab, too...
<just4you> I've got a problem in my system |GUI wasn't able to make it|, So I formatted my System and I reinstalled it but after reinstalling my system started to freeze so much!
<Geo> meh
<just4you> I guess it's from Ubuntu Base! because I knew a friend has the same problem
<just4you> Sorry for that but I'm new ubuntu user ^^
<Bashing-om> just4you: Known good - verified - install medium ?
<just4you> what is medium -,-
<Geo> if it weren't for the damn legacy->uefi, I would have just pulled the drives and moved them over
<Geo> still think that would have been faster, haha
<Geo> but now I know uefi!
<Bashing-om> just4you: USB - DVD - Gaed drive - else ?
<just4you> I installed ubuntu using USB =)
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | just4you
<ubottu> just4you: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<just4you> Sorry, But I don't have iso image file right now but I downloaded it from ubuntu (Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS)
<iosecure> just4you: That process isn't to confirm the source of the image. It's to confirm that it wasn't corrupted during the download.
<iosecure> Or during writing to media.
<just4you> But I installed ubuntu in 5 devices, Only this device is freezing
<Geo> First time in almost 10 years of using ubuntu, I had a corrupted image a few weeks ago
<Geo> Took me 3 failed installs to think to verify the md5
<just4you> So you suggested me to reinstall with verifying md5
<OerHeks> so all those devices are the same hardware?
<just4you> Yeah Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS on 5 devices,
<just4you> Only 2 of them has freezing problem
<no-n> hi. when I ssh into my ubuntu server and start tmux, tmux hangs. how do I use tmux on an ssh'd ubuntu server?
<no-n> I'm running 16.04
<no-n> s/the server is/I'm/
<no-n> uh s/I'm/the server is/ I mean
<iosecure> no-n: Do you commonly use tmux?
<no-n> yes
<no-n> only locally so far
<iosecure> Check out byobu.
<iosecure> It should already be installed.
<iosecure> tmux config manager. 'byobu', or 'byobu-enable' to autostart it when you log in as that user.
<no-n> I started it. It just clears the screen and puts the cursor at the top
<iosecure> Then you have an existing tmux session that's hung.
<no-n> ah
<iosecure> Not sure why that happens, but I've had it happen with tmux on every OS I've used. Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, CentOS, FreeBSD, Arch Linux, etc. tmux will occasionally hang when connecting to an existing session.
<no-n> create session failed: /usr/bin/byobu-shell: No such file or directory
<iosecure> Odd.
<no-n> am i supposed to create a link to a shell there?
<iosecure> No.
<iosecure> That should be installed by the byobu package, which is standard for an Ubuntu server install.
<no-n> Hmm
<iosecure> The command byobu exists, so you definitely have the package.
<no-n> perhaps my VPS is running plain Ubuntu
<no-n> brb
<iosecure> What's your VPS host?
<no-n> https://www.vpscity.co.nz
<iosecure> Never dealt with them, can't comment on the quality.
<iosecure> But it seems like at least one file for an installed package is inexplicably absent.
<no-n> hmmm
<devout> hi can someone help me.. im using Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1250 HDTV Tuner PCI-E Model tv tuner with "tvtime" program.  it mostly works but the picture is distorted and wavy..
<devout> other programs such as kaffeine wouldnt work at all
<tatertots> devout: on all channels or on 1 specific channel?
<devout> i only have it on channel 3, its attached to the cable box
<devout> i jiggled and screwed in the cables all over, no avail
<tatertots> devout: oh so you're not actually using ATSC but standard coax/rf sdtv
<devout> ok?
<devout> what steps should i take
<devout> i have a similar model but USB for notebooks, it works fine on my laptop
<devout> this one is pci
<tatertots> devout: linuxtv.org
<devout> i mean i tried like 4-5 other clients nothing worked
<devout> ive had success with tvttime in the past
<devout> on other setups
<tatertots> devout: you plan on using analog cable box or OTA HDTV/ATSC?
<devout> analog
<devout> i think
<devout> idk its cablevision NYC area
<devout> samsung
<tatertots> devout: does your cable provider offer clear QAM channels?...most in the USA are moving to "switched SV"
<devout> i dont know really
<devout> i didnt need any special parameters when i did it with the USB device on my laptop
<devout> with the same program, tvtime, it just worked with a little tweaking
<tatertots> devout: visit linuxtv.org and find your device and scan for channels
<devout> ok, you understand i scanned for channels and it came up and i have audio and the picture its just alittle messed up
<devout> still find device and scan?
<tatertots> devout: that's analog sdtv via cable box rf channel 3
<tatertots> devout: visit linuxtv.org and find your device and scan for channels
<devout> ok
<devout> thanks
<tatertots> devout: https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_devices
<devout> ok im on itt
<devout> thanks
<devout> tatertots: i dont know which frequency or setting to use
<devout> https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Scan
<devout> i got the modul einstalled
<devout> tvtime does its own scan too but i could try a different setting
<devout> its been successful finding the right channel the picture is just distorted
<devout> kaffeine similarly has all the pal and ntsc settings
<devout> but i havent been successful to get a picture in that
<devout> NTSC gets me a picture
<devout> any more ideas, tatertots ?
<devout> the module is loaded and scan came up for one channel
<devout> still distorted picture
<devout> ok i think i may be onto something, this scan may work
<devout> No
<tatertots> devout: hiya..was away for a bit
<devout> hi
<devout> im uscing w_scan now but it doesnt seem to be finding anything
<devout> FREQ (54.00MHz ... 858.00MHz)
<devout> does that mean a channel was found?
<tatertots> devout: you need to scan for clear QAM channels from your provider HFC hi usually works
<devout> how do i do that
<tatertots> are you using tzap, azap? to do your "initial" scanning
<tatertots> ?
<devout> idk im using "scan" and "w_scan" and "tvtime" app does its own internal scan that turns up the channel, just a distorted picture.. the same process with another TV tuner card worked on my laptop so i dont see its an issue with specific channels or anything
<tatertots> first tell me your card info?.....usb or pci?
<devout> w_scan is working right now
<devout> pci e
<tatertots> which hauppauge do you have?
<devout> Front view of a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1250
<devout>  Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1250
<devout> cx23885 module
<devout> w_scan turnd up empty, no data found
<devout> but tv time apps internal scan shows a picture
<tatertots> devout: NTSC is "unsupported" by the way just FYI https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_PCIe_cards
<devout> i see
<devout> tvtime works though in most respects, the picture is just distorted
<devout> and i used a similar process with another card that was successful
<devout> no distortion
<tatertots> devout: because tvtime is NTSC and ntsc isn't supported
<devout> no special frequencies or anything
<devout> QAM
<devout> nothing
<devout> ok
<devout> as i said it worked with a similar tv tuner on usb
<devout> from happauge
<devout> any ideas/
<devout> or am i up the creek?
<tatertots> you'll need to manually scan for HDTV channels
<tatertots> https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Testing_your_DVB_device
<tatertots> for ATSC (whats used in america) you'll use zap from dvb-apps
<devout> ok, im on it thanks
<devout> what should i use to scan
<devout> tzap?
<tatertots> zap
<tatertots> it's in "dvb-apps"
<tatertots> step #1 shown here https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Testing_your_DVB_device instructs you to obtain the "dvb-apps" package to have HDTV "tools"
<devout> yea i have it
<devout> (dvb)scan /path_to_the_initial_scan_file > ~/.{a,c,s,t}zap/channels.conf
<devout> where is the initial file
<devout> or should i be using zap
<tatertots> you haven't "scanned" yet....scanning results in having a channels.conf
<tatertots> step #2
<tatertots> "refer to "
<devout> 2. Scan for the channels you can receive
<tatertots> it's referring you to make a channels.conf
<devout> it suggests running a command line so
<devout>  (dvb)scan /path_to_the_initial_scan_file >
<devout>                 ~/.{a,c,s,t}zap/channels.conf
<devout> the scan command wants an initial file
<devout> before it creates channels.conf
<tatertots> correct
<tatertots> Refer to the (dvb)scan article for details of how to perform this step. Once familiar with the content of that article, you will recognize that this step can be summarized (in general form) by:
<devout> scan comes with
<devout>  terrestrial transmitters (for dvb-t)
<devout> the listed settings are all for UK
<devout> ~$ scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Eurobird1-28.5E >latest_channels.conf
<devout> scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Eurobird1-28.5E
<devout> how do i customize that for my card
<tatertots> then now you have the "channels.conf"
<devout> nah
<devout> that was pasted from the page
<devout> i cant figure out the scan command
<devout> ok im onto something
<tatertots> lol...well you'll have to figure out the scan command
<devout> ok
<tatertots> you're not gonna make any progress unless you can scan
<tatertots> scanning results in the creation of a channels.conf to be used in later steps of the setup
<devout> it doesnt have any USA listings
<devout> auto-Default didnt work
<tatertots> open terminal
<devout> ya
<devout>  scan -a 0 /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/auto-Default
<tatertots> sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> let me know when done
<devout> done
<tatertots> inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<devout> https://termbin.com/xk3h
<tatertots> ls -lh /dev/dv*|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<devout> https://termbin.com/oo99
<devout> it should be on /dev/video0
<devout> i think
<devout> not sure
<devout> maybe not
<tatertots> ok you're drivers are installed
<devout> yea
<devout> let me paste u resluts of scan
<tatertots> have you tried kaffiene?
<devout> i didnt paste all of it just a sample
<devout> yes it doesnt work
<devout> none of them do but tvtime
<devout> https://pastebin.com/GBFJ5WZy
<devout> i followed documentaton exactly
<devout> it didnt find any channels
<devout> tvtime worked instantly on scan
<devout> only picture is distorted
<devout> sound, picture work
<devout> its own scan though
<devout> not scan command
<tatertots> hmmm interesting...kaffiene usually exposes the scanning for usa channels plain
<tatertots> you may need to try several ATSC compatible scanners
<tatertots> to find one with USA freq
<devout> well FWIW i used tvtime on my laptop with no special scanners on the same cable feed last year it worked
<tatertots> I noticed the one used in example is for DVB users that live in the UK
<devout> yes
<devout> with a slightly different card
<devout> a USB one
<tatertots> then just go back to that hardware setup
<devout> yeah ill try to see if i can get it working on my desktop
<devout> alright thanks for your help man
<devout> really nice of you
<tatertots> if you can't....you'll be figuring out how to scan digital
<devout> i only spent $15 on this card anyway from ebay
<devout> will try the USB card
<devout> thanks
<devout> thanks tatertots
<tatertots> no prob
#ubuntu 2018-12-25
<cryptodan_mobile> Hi tatertots
<tatertots> hi cryptodan_mobile
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> I have 2 drives with Ubuntu on it and each drive has it's own Grub on purpose (I want it like that). Now the most recent grub is used and I cannot make it work to switch to the old one. I want to be able to select which one should be used whenever I want. How do I achieve that?
<IniGit> Which command do I need to use?
<IniGit> I tried efibootmgr -c and recreated an entry for the old grub, but it doesent boot into it when I change the order such that it should boot first
<cryptodan_mobile> Turn one drive off
<IniGit> I don't want that since the pc is bound to the wall
<IniGit> That's much effort
<OerHeks> 2 grubs on uefi ... interesting
<IniGit> Is there no command to tell the BIOS hey this is the grub you should use
<IniGit> yeah I want it like that
<cryptodan_mobile> No
<IniGit> but I want to be able to select which one the BIOS should use
<IniGit> damn
<IniGit> are you sure?
<IniGit> How does the Ubuntu installer tell the BIOS that the most recent one should be used?
<Platonides> efibootmgr should be able to select the entry to use on boot
<cryptodan_mobile> You cant unless you go into the bios and tell which boot drive in the uefi menu to select
<IniGit> ok then I assume my created entry does not function correctly
<Platonides> some EFI firmware is quite... stubborn
<tatertots> you haven't bothered to test it
<IniGit> I logged into the old system and did efibootmgr -c
<Platonides> but in theory it can choose that
<iosecure> IniGit: So, you have two EFI system partitions?
<IniGit> And put it first on the order
<cryptodan_mobile> IniGit: go into bios and change it there in the efi boot menu
<IniGit> yes on 2 different drives
<iosecure> Don't do that.
<IniGit> I changed it to the old one, but it boots into the new grub
<iosecure> That's known to cause issues with UEFI implementations.
<IniGit> so I assume efibootmgr -c did not create the right entry
<iosecure> You're the second person in here today with this exact same issue, for the exact same reason.
<IniGit> :)
<IniGit> how do I actually find out which partition this UUID is from? I tried sgdisk, but I couldn't find it:
<IniGit> Boot0000* ubuntu HD(2,GPT,94cace0a-786b-42f1-8424-720b29ffa518,0xe1800,0x32000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)
<IniGit> this is the working one
<cryptodan_mobile> The number I assume after hd(2
<AndyChow888> 94cace0a-786b-42f1-8424-720b29ffa518 is the UUID. If you want to find out which drive that is, run lsblk or blkid.
<IniGit> I found it via sudo blkid | grep fa518
<IniGit> this entry is the one that does not work correctly:
<IniGit> Boot0001* Linux HD(1,GPT,b8646c21-a878-4de5-8bdc-2a69fcc6a463,0x800,0xe1000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\grub.efi)
<IniGit> any idea?
<IniGit> lol
<IniGit> efibootmgr -c actucally created an entry linking to my windows partition
<IniGit> that must be a bug
<IniGit> /dev/sda1: LABEL="Wiederherstellung" UUID="288055D68055AB58" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="b8646c21-a878-4de5-8bdc-2a69fcc6a463"
<Platonides> mainly complain to the provider of your firmware...
<iosecure> blah blah words blah don't have two ESPs on one system.
<IniGit> which motherboards actually do not use Intel firmware? Is there anything with AMD firmware or so?
<IniGit> I also could try to create the entry manually via efibootmgr -c
<iosecure> It's not intel or AMD. It's the motherboard manufacturer's implementation of the UEFI spec.
<iosecure> And, spoiler alert, most of them suck at it.
<IniGit> oh ok
<IniGit> thank you
<IniGit> I have a Gigabyte motherboard
<IniGit> a old one
<iosecure> They'll code the typical use cases, and ignore the edge cases. Having two ESPs is an example of an edge case that few of them handle well.
<iosecure> By spec, having two ESPs, even on the same disk, is legal.
<IniGit> Yeah but even IMO that doesen't make much sense
<IniGit> :D
<iosecure> Sure, but the spec says it's legal.
<iosecure> Doesn't mean firmware or even other OSes tolerate it.
<shmam> Trying to install `ffmpeg` but getting that it doesn't have an installation candidate. I found it online here so I'm not sure why I can't install it on 18.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ffmpeg
<OerHeks> part of the universe repo, see if you have that enabled
<tatertots> shmam: ffmpeg is in the default repos..have you selected a local mirror and all that jazz
<shmam> Whoops, I'm dumb. Forgot this was a fresh aws instance. Just needed an apt update
<eraserpencil_> i give up and I'm gonna ask for help. Trying something less noob-friendly and am installing an ubuntu server  on my laptop alongside windows. Windows 10 is now on a SATA drive while im intending for Ubuntu to be on an NVME drive. I'm tripping up at the section on where to install grub. Do i add it to MBR? Also which drive should I have it on. I've been trying different configs but nothing works.
<eraserpencil_> I'm expecting the grub screen of Ubuntu at the press of the power button with Windows boot manager as an option. Are my expectations too high?
<AndyChow888> eraserpencil_, best to install it on the NVME. You shouldn't have to choose the MBR, it should find it itself, and if it detects another os, the behavior should be as you stated.
<cryptodan_mobile> It would be nvme*p1
<eraserpencil_> it did not detech the windows partition on the sata drive
<badSophia> i can’t install vim now?
<tomreyn> only between 9 am and  5 pm.
<badSophia> :(
<tomreyn> just kidding, what, s the problem?
<badSophia> has no installation candidate
<badSophia> :(
<tomreyn> what's the command you're running?
<badSophia> sudo apt-get install vim
<eraserpencil_> AndyChow888, so i do not add to mbr? do i need to turn on the bootable flag for the partition on the nvme drive?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is it? (run lsb_release -ds)
<badSophia> :(
<badSophia> command run not found :(
<AndyChow888> eraserpencil_, when installing ubuntu server on the nvme, it should handle it automatically.
<badSophia> tomaw: what’s wrong?
<AndyChow888> badSophia, if you do "sudo apt update", does it work?
<badSophia> i will try it
<tomreyn> badSophia: run this: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<badSophia> AndyChow888: :(
<badSophia> i did it without internet connection
<badSophia> but after connecting internet i did it :)
<AndyChow888> Ok. So now it should work.
<badSophia> thanks AndyChow888 and tomreyn
<tomreyn> yeay :)
<tomreyn> badSophia: so vim installed fine, too?
<badSophia> tomreyn: yeah i installed it after update
<badSophia> :)
<eraserpencil_> andychow888, i know you said the installer will take care of it, but it's not happening
<iosecure> eraserpencil_: You're running Windows 10. That means you don't have an MBR.
<iosecure> Well, technically you do, but... That's a deeper discussion.
<iosecure> The point is that you'll be using UEFI to boot Ubuntu.
<eraserpencil_> yea I had to turn on "allow legacy ROM" in the bios to get a installer working on my display
<iosecure> That means you're mixing boot modes. That's NOT going to go well.
<eraserpencil_> but I chose installing the grub in nvme drive.
<eraserpencil_> it is not going well. I can confirm that
<iosecure> Yeah, legacy BIOS means it's trying to write bootcode to the post-MBR gap, which isn't usable in GPT, which is what UEFI uses.
<iosecure> The required partition to support BIOS booting from GPT doesn't exist. You need to use UEFI.
<eraserpencil_> So...i am using UEFI, but have "allow legacy ROMs" enabled...otherwise I cant see the cli
<iosecure> You're in the installer, right?
<eraserpencil_> what i just said were settings in bios
<iosecure> I get that. -.-
<iosecure> Are you in the installer NOW?
<eraserpencil_> nope
<iosecure> Well, let me know when you are.
<eraserpencil_> ok
<eraserpencil_> i am in
<iosecure> And you've booted it the same way you have been?
<eraserpencil_> yes
<iosecure> Switch to another tty. 'stat /sys/firmware/efi' - what's the result?
<eraserpencil_> im not in the gui installer..
<iosecure> No one said you were. Ctrl+Alt+F2.
<eraserpencil_> that dosent work for me
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: you seem to have lost all motivation since it didn'T work out the first time. giveit another try, though, iosecure knows how to do it and i'm sure you two can work it out quickly if you can motivate yourself a bit more. if you don't know how to do something, just ask.
<iosecure> eraserpencil_: Which installer image are you using?
<eraserpencil_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/919940/installation-of-ubuntu-16-04-usb-live-section?rq=1
<iosecure> Because I don't know of any Ubuntu installer image since Ubuntu existed that doesn't support multiple TTYs.
<iosecure> That's not an image. That's a link to forums.
<eraserpencil_> yea, that qn has the picture of what im having
<iosecure> You haven't booted into the installer yet.
<iosecure> That's basically grub.
<iosecure> So choose the first option.
<eraserpencil_> tomreyn, thanks! would really love to figure out multi disks setup
<iosecure> Now, that said, if that's what you're seeing, you are NOT booting in UEFI mode, and you already have a problem.
<eraserpencil_> iosecure, now this is tricky... if i disabled "legacy ROM" i have installer screen that's 5x5 cm
<tomreyn> IIRC eraserpencil_ said that booting ubuntu in uefi moode provided no video output. which is probably why they have not changed back to uefi booting
<iosecure> Unfortunately, legacy boot is not an option given the current constraints.
<iosecure> To properly coexist with Windows 10, UEFI boot/install is required.
<eraserpencil_> i hate windows so much...
<iosecure> This isn't a Windows issue.
<eraserpencil_> okay I'm in BIOS now..
<iosecure> To properly coexist with ANY operating system that boots via UEFI, you need to install the other OSes the same way.
<eraserpencil_> boot list option: UEFI, secureboot: disabled, legacy option rom: enabled, attempt legacy boot: disabled
<iosecure> I'm uncertain why the legacy option ROM setting changes this. But that boot screen is definitely NOT UEFI.
<eraserpencil_> I am in uefi installer now
<eraserpencil_> do i choose the hwe kernel option or the one without
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: before you proceed: why are you installing ubuntu server rather than desktop next to your windows desktop? would it not make more sense to assume you want to switch between desktops by multi.booting?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: and another questions: why 16.04 rather than 18.04 or 18.10?
<cryptodan_mobile> iosecure: I had windows 10 using mbr nonefi for boot
<eraserpencil_> just trying to learn more things i dont understand about linux.
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: yes apparently you can do either BIOS + MBR or UEFI + GPT with windows (and nothing else)
<eraserpencil_> i have this screen now
<eraserpencil_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/970368/black-screen-when-uefi-installing-ubuntu-server-16-04-on-gtx-1060-laptop
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: have you considered running one of the two in a VM, or using WSL? personally i couldn't imagine myself multi-booting between a desktpo and text based server OS on my main computer, I would just not ever boot to the server one.
<tomreyn> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<cryptodan_mobile> eraserpencil: use the recovery part of the installer and edit /etc/default/grub sns remove quiet splash and update grub.
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: ubuntu is not installed, yet
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: i'm not trying to convince you to do otherwise, just trying to understand your choices, and to make sure that the effort spent here will actually pay off for you.
<fleabeard> hi all, I've got the latest stable ubuntu server os installed and have a Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
<fleabeard>  that is only sending/receiving in 100mbs mode. Any way I can force it to communicate in 1000mbs mode instead?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: can you get us the numbers in square brackets from "lspci -nn" for this one?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: alsowhich ubuntu version?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, ubuntu version 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> fleabeard: ok, that's your kernel version, which is relevant, but i was more looking for your ubuntu release: lsb_release -ds
<fleabeard> tomreyn, output from lspci -nn : Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network                                                                                                  Connection [8086:10bd] (rev 02)
<tomreyn> what is on the other end of the ethernet wire?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, the router, it's a TP-Link Archer C9 Gigabit capable router
<eraserpencil_> haha perhaps i am overly ambitious than what my skillset/knowledge allows. quite interested in a total cli experience from installation to i3, to cli irc...basically any and everything except mail and browser
<eraserpencil_> i think ill try the desktop installer see how it's done and try the cli installer again
<tomreyn> fleabeard: have you run ethtool or mii-tool against it to see whether ti claims to support GbE?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, nope, I'll do that now and let you know
<tomreyn> show "Supported link modes"
<tomreyn> + "Advertised link modes"
<cryptodan_mobile> Is the port you are plugged into on router setup for gige
<fleabeard> tomreyn, when running: sudo ethtool eth0 it says it cannot get device settings, etc because "No such device" ?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: "ip link" lists your devices, it is probably named differently
<fleabeard> gotcha
<fleabeard> is there a preferred text pasting site I can link to for you?
<fleabeard> I ran lshw -C network and it reports that size: 100Mbit/s and capacity: 1Gbit/s fwiw
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: according to the vendor website, all of the routers' four yellow RJ-45 LAN ports support GbE
<tomreyn> !paste | fleabeard
<ubottu> fleabeard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6CxkPtNpk/
<cryptodan_mobile> On mine I can config them to use 10, 100, and 1000 along with auto
<fleabeard> tomreyn, here is my lshw output as well > https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FP89H6D8n5/
<tomreyn> fleabeard: what does it say if you: sudo ethtool -s enp0s25 speed 1000 duplex full
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I ran that, just waiting for the terminal to respond (I'm ssh'd in)
<tomreyn> oh, so your connection dropped
<tomreyn> i wasn't aware you were doing this remotely over network
<fleabeard> hah np
<fleabeard> I'm trying to reconnect, but it seems unresponsive, I'll go check on it in the other room real quick
<tomreyn> fleabeard: also, i think you didnt tell us your ubuntu release, yet: lsb_release -ds
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I think that may have worked, though for some reason it's only issuing ipv6 addresses now instead of ipv4 :(
<tomreyn> fleabeard: ipv6 or mac address?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, it says inet6
<tomreyn> can you connect somewhere?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I'm not sure if putty allows for ipv6 ssh connections
<tomreyn> You should input the IPv6 address between brackets, like this: [2001:14c0:2:2f6f::6]
<tomreyn> putty supports ipv6 since v0.58
<tomreyn> (released in 2004-12-31)
<fleabeard> tomreyn, sorry, I'm really struggling to get this to connect remotely, lol
<fleabeard> and as fate would have it, the wife is watching NetFlix on the TV that this box is connected too
<tomreyn> fleabeard: no worries ;-)
<WoC> Any particular Desktop Environment (DE) better suited for multiple monitor setup?
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: good luck there witht he desktop installer, come back if you need any help with it.
<tomreyn> WoC: i'd go with the latest default ubuntu
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I may have to do this at the machine. Can you advise on what my next steps would be? My old eyes can't make out this damn near hexadecimal ipv6 address xD
<tomreyn> fleabeard: do what exactly?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, like, is there a way to have it use ipv4 over ipv6?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: "the machine" is the remote system you lost connectivity to?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, correct, sorry for not clarifying
<WoC> tomreyn, k, not sure which one is default, is that the Wayland or the non Wayland ?
<tomreyn> WoC: non-wayland if you'Re running a supported ubuntu version
<WoC> ok, ty :)
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I'm guessing I'd have to blacklist the kernel module for ipv6 to get around this?
<WoC> Right now i use LXQT, but it doesnt seem to save main-screen etc
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i might be able to answer this if i knew the ubuntu version you run there
<fleabeard> tomreyn, sorry, I just downloaded the latest one tonight and installed it.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, it's Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> the latest stable release is ubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> okay
<fleabeard> meant LTS, not lates :S
<fleabeard> been a long day, lol
<fleabeard> s/lates/latest
<tomreyn> fleabeard: "sudoedit /etc/gai.conf" and remove the # infront of the "precedence ::ffff:0:0/96  100" line (100, not 10!)
<eraserpencil_> whats the state on drivers for nvidia gpus? do i use nouveau drivers, nvidia prime or bumblebee
<sgian> hi all..a longtime linux fan, but not very advanced...have to split my focus for work..
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: my (rather limited) understanding of the nvidia world is that you most likely want to use the proprietary nvidia drivers, and nvidia prime (but i may well be wrong there).
<sgian> anyone willing to help with installing authorized keys for automated backup via rsync?
<tomreyn> WoC: i think you'll have more success with gnome 3 or kde4
<tomreyn> * kde 5
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, that got us back on ipv4
<fleabeard> tomreyn, we're still rocking @ 100mbit/s speeds though :/
<tomreyn> fleabeard: nice, nice. you dont happen to have multiple NICs in there, maybe wireless, too?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, nope, this is the only NIC (onboard) and no wifi adapters or anything of the sort
<tomreyn> fleabeard: okay, i'm just asking because it'd be nice to have a wy to recover more easily without chasing away your wife and walking all the time if the connection will fail again
<fleabeard> tomreyn, lol, no worries :)
<tomreyn> remotely fixing network interfaces is ... not necessarily a good approach
<tomreyn> that's unless you have out of band management
<fleabeard> yeah, I liken it to washing my arse prior to washing my face :P
<tomreyn> fleabeard: more details than i was looking for this time ;)
<fleabeard> hah
<tomreyn> fleabeard: so you want to keep on trying to make it do GbE remotely, with a good probability of it failing again?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, of course!
<fleabeard> she's not watching anything too important, Trailer Park Boys, so I don't feel as bad interrupting :)
<tomreyn> fleabeard: umm, well. okay, let me do some reading. you can do, too. i suspect youmay want a firmware upgrade, installed to either the device itself or downloaded to ubuntu and placed somewhere in /lib/firmware
<tomreyn> fleabeard: you could also try to make the NIC switch to 1GbE again, using the same command as before. maybe it'd work now thanks to ipv4 preference.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, sure, lemme give that another go
<tomreyn> fleabeard: if you'll do, be sure to run this command from within a screen or tmux session, though, so you'll be able to see the output
<tomreyn> * GNU screen
<eraserpencil_> thanks alot tomreyn
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: you're welcome!
<cryptodan_mobile> tomreyn: you are spot on with nvidia comment above
<tomreyn> sgian: hi there. not sure i can help you, since i'm working with fleabeard right now, but you can repeat the question later, also providing more details: what doesn't seem to be working when you do it as discribed on one of the surely many tutorials out there?
<tomreyn> cryptodan_mobile: thanks.
<tomreyn> eraserpencil_: cryptodan_mobile, a potential nvidia user, says what i said about nvidia is correct.
<SlidingHorn> !details | sgian
<ubottu> sgian: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> !pm | sgian
<ubottu> sgian: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<sgian> trying to install rsa key on remote machine so that I can push incremental backups through rsync
<sgian> created key, installed into .ssh/authorized_keys in home directry of user that I want to access..
<eraserpencil_> haha, i can confirm that is good advice
<fleabeard> tomreyn, ok, issued the command this time at the machine itself, there was no output but a quick 'ifconfig' showed it using ipv6 again, so I did a reboot and it's back to ipv4 @ 100Mbit/s
<sgian> set permissions to 700 on remote .ssh folder, and 604 on authorized_keys...works, but still prompts for rsa passphrase?
<sgian> worked through several tutorials, but same result...does anyone have a link that they can verify, and i'll do the homework?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, if it's of any use to you, I just ran lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net and it's using Kernel driver e1000e
<iosecure> sgian: Proper permissions for authorized_keys is 0644.
<iosecure> sgian: The fact that it's prompting for a passphrase for your key means that your private key is encrypted. Has nothing to do with the public key on the other end.
<WoC> ty tomreyn, appreciated && Merry Christmas
<tomreyn> WoC: and to you, you'Re welcome!
<iosecure> sgian: And please don't send me unsolicited private messages.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: sorry, was reading...
<fleabeard> tomreyn, same, lol np
<iosecure> fleabeard: So you know, 'ifconfig' was deprecated like... a decade ago.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I'm seeing a lot of ppl saying to recompile the kernel with e1000 instead of the e1000e, which is way above my skillset, so I hope that isn't the fix for this lol
<sgian> iosecure: ok, ok...sorry, new to irc...how do i address you without pming?
<iosecure> You just did.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: good. :) i was actually wondfering whether you'Rd be using a custom compiled e1000 rather than the e1000e which comes with ubuntu (which you should eb using)
<fleabeard> iosecure, good to know, I'm old school and haven't used linux in a very long time :)
<sgian> iosecure: ok cool...that was just a guess
<iosecure> fleabeard: Yeah, it was replaced with the iproute2 toolset. Check out the 'ip' command. 'ip addr' for example.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i see such posts from 10 years ago, did you spot a current one?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, nah, these are all ancient as well and no solution given :(
<sgian> iosecure: so i should recreate the key?
<fleabeard> I was really hoping to just use ubuntu server for a plex media server instead of installing that hog called Windows 10 on it :(
<iosecure> sgian: No.
<iosecure> sgian: Its functioning properly. You could also remove the passphrase from the key, but that diminishes security.
<iosecure> sgian: As anyone in possession of the keyfile can then use it.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: have a look at dmesg -b, too, maybe paste it as well, it may have hints on why it didnt pick 1GbE in the first place
<sgian> iosecure: so how do i automate rsync through cront?
<sgian> iosecure: *cron
 * sgian is felling dense
<fleabeard> tomreyn, dmesg: invalid option -- 'b'
<iosecure> sgian: Then yes, you'd want to remove the passphrase from the private key.
<WoC> fleabeard, i'm running a plex server on my ubuntu, no issues
<tomreyn> fleabeard: oh, right, sorry, i mixed this up with jounralctl. just "dmesg" then
<iosecure> sgian: ssh-keygen -p -f /path/keyfile
<iosecure> sgian: Enter the current passphrase, and when it asks for the new one, just press enter.
<sgian> iosecure: and that will allow me to NOT broadcast my password?
<WoC> fleabeard, but sometimes the startup gets messed up with plexmediaserver
<tomreyn> WoC: i think plex is not the problem for fleabeard, just the network link speed should be higher
<iosecure> sgian: When would you be broadcasting a password at all?
<WoC> oh
<fleabeard> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pZfvWwtMJ6/
<sgian> iosecure: like sshpass or some other mechanism
<tomreyn> fleabeard: ugh, i forgot you'Re using putty
<iosecure> sgian: For automated usage, you'll want to use keys, not passwords, yes.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: can you" dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999   # then copy + paste the url?
<fleabeard> sure!
<sgian> iosecure: or do I even need to do that, as I'm connecting through VPN?
<iosecure> sgian: It's advised, yes.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/vfuz
<sgian> iosecure: thank you...let me give that a try...
<fleabeard> tomreyn, just noticed something in that mess
<fleabeard> it says link speed was downgraded by SmartSpeed
<fleabeard> 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<fleabeard> it's the last few lines of that dmesg output
<tomreyn> fleabeard: thanks. just a side note / observation: current (latest / 2014) mainboard bios for this system is A22 - you have A14 from 2009. update is at https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=2DWTY&osCode=WW1&productCode=optiplex-755
<fleabeard> tomreyn, lmao, sheesh, told you I'm old school xD
<fleabeard> I think I avoided it because I ran into issues with it not working in the past, but I'll give it another shot
<tomreyn> fleabeard: those link speed downgrade messages are likely a result of us setting the link speed higher than autonegotiation allowed.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln171755/updating-the-dell-bios-in-linux-and-ubuntu-environments?lang=en
<tomreyn> fleabeard: something else you could try about ethtool is to have it disable autonegotiation  and force it to 1GbE. might work, but mor elikely this will fail. but its worth a try.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I'll give that a try, I thought I saw something about that. Do you know how I would go about disabling that?
<fleabeard> also, trying to locate an iso of the bios update, seems like the very much like .exe's :(
<tomreyn> fleabeard: ethtool -s enp0s25 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off
<tomreyn> fleabeard: note this line on the second dell link i sent above "Note: the BIOS will end in an .EXE extension. Even though Linux can’t open it natively, it will be processed by the BIOS properly"
<iosecure> fleabeard: Most BIOS update packages like that can be run from a FreeDOS environment.,
<fleabeard> tomreyn, disabling auto negotiation didn't seem to work out for me :(
<tomreyn> fleabeard: if you have another 1GbE device available, try setting up a link between the two instead. maybe it's actually the router that's causing the issues.
<fleabeard> sadly, I think I'm gonna have to do the awful task of installing windows on this box so I can get that 1000Mbit/s speed I so desperately need for this project. I appreciate all your help though! It's getting late here and I've got a Christmas dinner to prepare tomorrow lol. Merry Christmas to you and yours!
<sgian> iosecure:  crud...I rushed, it and now have to start all over again, methinks...I think I understand now, so thank you, you rock
<tomreyn> fleabeard: a pity, good luck with this project and enjoy your dinner.
<sgian> iosecure: i don't suppose you're a whiz with sonicwalls as well?...naw, I kid...thank you
<iosecure> Depends on the question.
<iosecure> But that would be offtopic here.
<WoC> Lest ofc they are (tm) uBuntu ;)
<sgian> specifically working in a highly-interfered rf environ, with a staggering amount of threat detections
<sgian> thinking of just erecting a faraday cage around the facility..of course, i joke..
<iosecure> I, too, have worked in a SCIF.
 * sgian wishes  a good night to all, and to all, a good night
<iosecure> Cheers, and Merry Christmas/Happy holidays.
<sgian> iosecure: thank you again....appreciate it!
<bleb> just curious, what license are ubuntu advantage ESM updates distributed under?
<bleb> and like is there anything preventing someone from packaging them and distributing them for free?
<zzw> hello
<zzw> My computer is lenovo,i  have installed the ubuntu,but i can not boot the system,the screen is red and no words
<pheni> hey i am on ubuntu 16.04.5 and am having trouble with mounting smb shares that used to work
<pheni> `when i try to run umount -a this is the output
<pheni> https://pastebin.com/1FCf0rLX
<WoC> pheni, looks like you are trying to unmount all, on a running system
<WoC> not just smb shares
<pheni> ok, how can i diagnose the issue i have then? these smb shares used to mount
<pheni> i have them properly conigured in my fstab
<WoC> umount is to unmount
<WoC> you can use something like umount -a -t smbfs
<WoC> which would only unmount all smbfs
<pheni> shit mount -a not unmount a
<WoC> t mount -a -t smbfs
<pheni> ok idk why it didnt mount on boot
<WoC> try*
<pheni> but they mounted now
<pheni> let me reboot and see if they mount again
<tomreyn> zzw: which ubuntu version did you install, and which exactl lenovo model is it?
<WoC> should
<tomreyn> zzw: here's an example for a specific model name: Lenovo ThinkPad T470p Laptop
<zzw> i am sorry,my laptop is old version,g405s
<WoC> wb pheni , all good?
<pheni> WoC, idk what caused them to stop mounting, but its fixed now. sorry for the stupid question
<pheni> yeah
<pheni> ...its been a long day lol
<WoC> No worries, Merry Christmas :)
<pheni> merry christmas!
<WoC> One of them days ?
<tomreyn> zzw: okay, which ubuntu version?
<zzw> 16.04 and 18.04
<tomreyn> zzw: both did not boot properly?
<zzw> tomreyn: yes,
<WoC> zzw, dual booting ?
<WoC> i.e. more than one os ?
<tomreyn> zzw: did oyu say anything after "yes"? i got disconnected
<WoC> <zzw> 16.04 and 18.04
<tomreyn> zzw: i assume the red screen is due to the nvidia graphics chipset this system has. https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/lenovo-g-series-laptops/lenovo-g405s-notebook/parts/PD028121 states this has an nvidia N14M-GE graphics chipset, marketed as GT 720M
<zzw> no say more
<tomreyn> WoC: thanks
<WoC> np
<zzw> WoC: only one system
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | zzw: try this
<ubottu> zzw: try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zzw> thank you very much
<zzw> all
<tomreyn> zzw: also consider a bios upgrade if yours is old: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/LENOVO-G-SERIES-LAPTOPS/LENOVO-G405S-NOTEBOOK/downloads/DS038577
<zzw> my bios is v 3
<tomreyn> okay, so nothing to do there
<tomreyn> !pm | zzw
<ubottu> zzw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<zzw> ok
<zzw> my cpu and graphic cards are amd
<tomreyn> zzw: hmm then i guess lenovos online documentation must be wrong / misleading.
<zzw> i go to try the nomodest,thank you all
<zzw> i will be back later
<tomreyn> zzw: if it wont work, then run the live / installer system from usb again and post the output of these commands:
<tomreyn> zzw: sudo lspci -knn; sudo lsusb
<zzw> ok
<tomreyn> (post them to https://paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> but note down the URLs
<zzw> yes
<tomreyn> https://www.lenovo.com/gb/en/laptops/lenovo/g-series/g405s/ states it's an AMD CPU and AMD Radeon HD8570M graphics chipset
<zzw> thank you tom
<tomreyn> zzw: you're welcome. this is a "GCN (AMD "graphics core next generation") 1st (sub-)generation" graphics card. this subgeneration is codenames "southern islands". it may run with either the older radeon or the newer amdgpu driver. if one of them doesn't work well, you could try the other.
<tomreyn> both are open source drivers which come with linux.
<zzw> ok
<tomreyn> the "nomodeset" options is known to help with nvidia graphics occasionally, but i'm not sure it will help you. what you can do is to boot into recovery, which can provide you with a text terminal where you can analyze the situation (maybe guided by here) and see if it can be fixed.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/150367/how-do-i-boot-into-recovery-mode#answers
<zzw> ok
<lotuspsychje> good morning and merry xmas to all
<shaarad> good morning
<shaarad> Happy Xmas to you too
<lotuspsychje> tnx shaarad
<Citizen-Se7en> Merry Christmas to all, and to all, a good night :)
<CarlFK> https://github.com/mu-editor/mu/blob/master/debian/control  Depends: bunch of python packages. but the only repo I can find it in is: http://archive.raspbian.org/raspbian wheezy
<CarlFK> what's a sane way to get that package installed on ubuntu?
<DarwinElf> I need a package's (nut) configuration files back.  I reinstalled it but then it didn't recreate /etc/nut
<Intelo> Is there a free software that is close to adobe premier?
<ducasse> Intelo: https://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-premiere-pro/?platform=linux
<Intelo> ducasse,  whats the most popular?
<ducasse> i don't really know, this is something i don't use myself, but kdenlive is the most talked about i think
<Intelo> k
<Intelo> ducasse,  whats the best one to record video and capture screen as well (for making youtube videos)
<Intelo> Is there a problem with boya m1 mic and ubuntu?
<ducasse> Intelo: i've no idea, sorry
<Intelo> ducasse,  can kdenlive capture from cam?
<ducasse> Intelo: as i said, i don't use it. try #kdenlive
<CarlFK> intelo: I use http://shotcut.org
<Intelo> thx
<gnnbb> How do I prevent pulseaudio switching to new connected devices?(audio IF from PS4 controller etc.)
<Net|> https://bootlin.com/blog/mali-opengl-support-on-allwinner-platforms-with-mainline-linux/
<Goop> Hey, how do I go about starting Thunderbird minimized on my Ubuntu box?
<SimonNL> Goop: https://askubuntu.com/questions/169437/how-to-start-thunderbird-minimized-on-start-up
<SimonNL> wasn't that hard to find
<nikre> what do i lose if i dont upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04 but upgrade kernel only?
<EriC^^> nikre: newer programs and longer support time to name a few
<DarwinElf> I need a package's (nut) configuration files back.  I reinstalled it but then it didn't recreate /etc/nut
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: does the manpage show anything usefull?
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: check also your /home for configs perhaps, with shown hidden folders
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: or what about /etc/default/nut ?
<DarwinElf> no, it was in /etc/nut .  I messed it up, deleted it, then expected it to reappear after package deletion & reinstallation
<DarwinElf> a proper package manager would always install configuration if the area is blank.  That's what installpkg and probably (BSD) pkg* do
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: did you install nut via apt?
<DarwinElf> yes
<DarwinElf> or apt-get
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: try man nut.conf
<DarwinElf> i know how to use nut.  I just need the configuration files to be installed like they were originally
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: if you delete a file its gone, unless you try to recover it back with photorec
<DarwinElf> they should be in the package.  Why aren't they in the package?
<DarwinElf> i don't need my configuration, just the default and stuff like nut.conf.sample
<DarwinElf> on better distributions than Debian-based, these are part of the package
<DarwinElf> first time I installed it they were there.  Now after a reinstall they are not.  It seems something like a deletion log that prevents it from reinstalling configuration
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: did you reboot also?
<DarwinElf> no
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: can these help? https://github.com/networkupstools/nut/tree/master/conf
<DarwinElf> well, I did now, but I'm using other configuration
<DarwinElf> i'm not sure.  It seems the problem was that is altered on some/all distributions
<DarwinElf> otherwise I wouldn't be in this situation.  I just copied over my configuration from a strictly Unix-like distribution
<DarwinElf> that didn't work, so I deleted it
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: your ubuntu version?
<DarwinElf> 18.0.4
<lotuspsychje> !info nut bionic
<ubottu> nut (source: nut): network UPS tools - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.4-5.1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 124 kB, installed size 273 kB
<DarwinElf> you have to configure network UPS tools (nut) before running anyway, so it's not like there should've been some log a service was added & started then deleted but it was assuming you didn't delete /etc/nut
<DarwinElf> i'll look for that
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: another idea could be, purge nut, then clean your system out with bleachbit, then reinstall nut and reboot, try again clean
<DarwinElf> i'm not sure what all that is but am willing to learn about it
<DarwinElf> it wasn't from a PPA; haven't heard of other types of purges
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: i wasnt talking about ppa, with purge i mean nut uninstall with apt
<DarwinElf> oh, I might've done that originally
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: sudo apt purge nut?
<DarwinElf> yeah, it's not like I know how to delete a Debian-based package otherwise
<DarwinElf> i did 'apt remove nut'
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: apt remove keeps config files, purge not
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<DarwinElf> ok. The problem still seems to be something sinister behind the scenes like systemd
<craigbass76> I'm seeing the VU meter move when I pluck a string (running a guitar into a mixing board, which is coming in the Line-in jack) but I'm getting no sound. I am getting sound for other things, like youtube. There's a box unchecked or something, but I don't know where.
<myself> VU meter on the mixing board, or in Sound / Input / Input Level ?
<craigbass76> Sound input -- I just enabled Loopback in alsamixer, and that seems to have done the trick.
<myself> Good stuff!
<craigbass76> Not sure where that option is in a GUI anywhere... You seen it ever?
<myself> I'm a total noob, no idea ;) but it's not obvious in my GUI..
<cow0w> Hi:) any idea how to send Sysrq over telnet/screen? (sending like the keystrokes and not writing to the sysrq-trigger)
<ducasse> cow0w: try writing the characters you want to send to /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<cow0w> without shell.. I want to send like the alt-printscreen key strokes. f.e to reboot hanging kernel
<ducasse> not without a shell, no
<cow0w> You say I can't emulate these keystrokes over a remote machine?;\
<iosecure> It requires a shell.
<Nomad_> Anyone good with Duplicity and excludes?
<mDonchev_> Hello
<mDonchev_> I'm trying to resurrect my old PC with an Asus motherboard with a built-in GeForce chipset and I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 ... it recognised everything but my graphic chipset. I've tried many instructions on the net but nothing.... it went down to 640x480 without any options on the Resolution dropdown. I would appreciate any help to make it work.
<TJ-> mDonchev_: start with "lspci -nnk -d ::0300" to identify the device
<mDonchev_> TJ-, VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a (Subsystem: ASUSTek Computer Inc.) ... Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<tonyt> Merry Christmas all
<mDonchev_> TJ-, any idea how to proceed with that issue?
<mDonchev_> Everything else is found and working ... wifi dongle ... everything...
<mDonchev_> Should I reinstall Ubuntu 17.x ?
<mDonchev_> I red somewhere that it will recognize the old nvidia 304 driver and will start working without an issue? Could this be a solution?
<vlad_> anyone here use phoronix test suite? It seems like the whole thing is buggy, fails to install lots of files, etc.
<leftyfb> mDonchev_: 17.x is EOLD and unsupported. No, you should not install either of them.
<leftyfb> s/EOLD/EOL/
<ioria> mDonchev_, can you paste   lspci -nnk   | nc termbin.com 9999   ?
<mDonchev_> OK. How to fix my NVidia issue then? I really really want to use
<mDonchev_> ok ... wait
<ioria> mDonchev_, but i doubt you can use that card with gnome-shell ....
<mDonchev_> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C68 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] [10de:053e] (rev a2) {newline} Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C68 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] [1043:8308]
<ioria> mDonchev_, again ,   lspci -nnk   | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/awbv
<mDonchev_> It's an old PC as I said earlier.
<ioria> mDonchev_,   cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste the line here)
<mDonchev_> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-43-generic root=UUID=665ef274-aaf1-4bb2-9602-5260bab0bff6 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> mDonchev_,   did you blacklist nouveau ?
<mDonchev_> to be frank, from all the manuals that I've tested yesterday, I might have. Not an expert on the low level of linux so
<mDonchev_> ...
<mDonchev_> probably ... I did without understanding what I'm doing.
<mojtaba> I have just deployed an Ubuntu machine, it shows '9 packages can be updated. 7 updates are security updates.' but when I run sudo apt-ge t update; sudo apt-get upgrade, nothing happens. Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> When I log back in again, it shows me the same messages.
<ioria> mDonchev_,   lsmod | grep -i nouveau
<mDonchev_> did that ... no response ... just the prompt again.
<ioria> mDonchev_,  lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep nouveau.ko
<mDonchev_> lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko
<ioria> mDonchev_, ls /etc/modprobe.d/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/0mc5
<TJ-> mojtaba: it's possible the MOTD that you see on log-in hasn't been updated
<fleabeard> hello, anyone know why my gigabit onboard nic is only using 100 Mbps instead of 1000 Mbps? Using ubuntu server 18.04 LTS. The onboard NIC in question is an Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
<iosecure> Check the cable?
<mojtaba> TJ-: thanks
<ioria> mDonchev_, cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf  | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> mojtaba: the scripts are in /etc/update-motd.d/, you can update it manually with "sudo update-motd"
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/puc6
<mojtaba> TJ-: Thanks for your response and help.
<lotuspsychje> fleabeard: join #ubuntu-server please
<iosecure> fleabeard: Ignore him. -.-
<ioria> mDonchev_, ok, and why did you blacklist nouvea ? there was a problem with it ?
<iosecure> fleabeard: Anyway, the most common cause I've seen for that is a bad/damaged cable.
<iosecure> fleabeard: Including leads not properly seated within the connector, or pulled free due to strain.
<fleabeard> iosecure, I created the cable last night and for all I know it's working fine (cat6)
<iosecure> fleabeard: Yeah, its happened to me, too. Try another cable if you have one handy?
<fleabeard> iosecure, I've tried it with a purchased cat5e cable as well and have the same issue, sadly.
<iosecure> fleabeard: Can you confirm that it's using the e1000e driver?
<mDonchev_> ioria, When I first installed Ubuntu 18.04 it started on 1024x768 on a monitor that support 1280x1024 ... the dropdown for resolution on the settings was giving me options only up to 1024 so I tried to install the NVIDIA drivers in order to get the normal resolution on my monitor. So I started following several manuals on how to install nvidia.304 (my driver) on the system but obviously they didn't do anything except for me to end with
<mDonchev_>  a 640x480 resolution (with no options on the dropdown on Settings) as well as probably messing up with the whole drivers field.
<fleabeard> iosecure, yep, it's using e1000e, e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<ioria> mDonchev_, 18.04 by default does not support 304
<iosecure> fleabeard: And the switch its connected to is a gig switch with the port set to autonegotiate?
<mDonchev_> yes,
<mDonchev_> is there a version (not much older than 18.04) that will support it by default?
<ioria> mDonchev_, we can try with a ppa ,or install 16.04
<mDonchev_> I'm wishing to resintall the ... ok... so 16.04 is not much older (I assume 2016???)
<mDonchev_> what I will lose when I go back to 16.04 ?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: what is it plugged into?
<ioria> mDonchev_, for now, paste  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<iosecure> leftyfb: Good point, I assumed it was a switch.
<fleabeard> iosecure, yep, as far as I know, it's a TP-Link Archer C9 gigabit router. I believe all ports support gigabit connectivity
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/y8am
<iosecure> fleabeard: Log on to the router's interface and confirm port configuration. That's all I can think of outside of hardware or media faults.
<ioria> mDonchev_, 396 ?
<mDonchev_> what is 396?
<ioria> mDonchev_, your ppa nvidia version driver; you already tried the ppa, i guess
<mDonchev_> I think I did that yesterday
<ioria> mDonchev_, and it's broken;  sudo apt purge nvidia*     and sudo apr autoremove --purge
<jpmh> I have just  tried to install fail2ban on 16.4 - apt-get shows all is good - and indeed it is running - BUT there is no jail.conf file - what happened, it has always been there in previous versions?
<mDonchev_> ioria, OK... this is done.
<jpmh> and I should add, that if I copy the jal.conf file from my old system then there are errors that cause the start to fail
<ioria> mDonchev_,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/ou06
<ioria> mDonchev_, sudo apt purge libnvidia*
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: did you fix the nut issue?
<mDonchev_> ioria, OK. This removed a bunch of stuff
<ioria> mDonchev_, sudo apt purge xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-396
<mDonchev_> it said package "xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-396" is not installed, so not removed
<ioria> mDonchev_,   sudo apt autoremove --purge
<mDonchev_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ioria> mDonchev_,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia     is empty now ?
<mDonchev_> it found libnvidia-compute-396:i386, 396.54-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1
<ioria> mDonchev_,   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<mDonchev_> https://termbin.com/2fjr
<ioria> mDonchev_, sudo apt purge libnvidia-compute-396:i386
<mDonchev_> ok . done.
<mDonchev_> removed it.
<ioria> mDonchev_, so with nouveau we were unable to set the correct resolution ?
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: update your system to latest please
<mDonchev_> it was 1024x768
<mDonchev_> and the monitor supports 1280x1024
<ioria> mDonchev_,   ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: sadly - running under a container and the most recent LTS available is 16.4 - so not a choice
<iosecure> 16.04 is still supported anyway.
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: are you using version 0.9.3-1 ?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: and anyway, 16.4 should be fully supported
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: how do I get the version frol fail2ban
<iosecure> jpmh: 16.04 doesn't go EOL until April 2021. You're fine for a little while.
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: apt-cache policy fail2ban
<lotuspsychje> iosecure: i didnt say upgrade, i said update
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: You were incredibly vague, actually.
<jpmh> lotuspsychje:   Installed: 0.9.3-1
<jpmh> lotus - by update - do you mean apt-get update - id so, done already
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: wich kernel are you on xenial?
<mDonchev_> ioria, it returns the prompt again without any termbin url
<Gregor3000> what ISO to USB app should be used for 64 bit linux OS? is rufus the only one that can handle it?
<ioria> mDonchev_,   run   ubuntu-drivers list    and paste the output on  paste.ubuntu.com
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: 2.6.32-042stab133.2
<mDonchev_> i'm typing from another computer ... give me a second :)
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: what kind of kernel is that?
<Gregor3000> would using a DVD instead solve the issue that gives error codes like: "Failed to load ldlinux.c32 or SYSLINUX: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found"
<mDonchev_> ioria, only one line: nvidia-304
<iosecure> jpmh: OpenVZ.
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> Gregor3000: wich iso are you trying to burn?
<iosecure> He did say it was a container.
<jpmh> iosecure: yes
<ioria> mDonchev_,   ok,  sudo updatedb    and     locate xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<ZeZu> Is there new compat. issue w/ the 18.10 iso and vbox 6.0 ?
<ZeZu> It won't even boot into the livecd
<Gregor3000> lotuspsychje: Kubuntu 18.04.1 64 bit. i so far used Yumi, Unetbootin, linuxliveusb creator, i checked the image and hashes match. so donwloaded image is good.
<cryptodan_mobile> Gregor3000: try etcher or rufus in windows
<mDonchev_> ioria, https://termbin.com/6dxm
<lotuspsychje> Gregor3000: im always using the ubuntu disc creator like a charm
<ioria> mDonchev_,   lsmod | grep -i nvidia    is empty ,right ?
<mDonchev_> yes
<ioria> mDonchev_,   is this a fresh install of 18.04 or an upgrade from xenial 16.04 ?
<mDonchev_> fresh one
<ioria> mDonchev_,   ok,  sudo apt install nvidia-304   and reboot
<Gregor3000> ok rufus is not an option since it doesn't work on XP. or at least i need to move the image to a newer pc and do the burn there.
<lotuspsychje> Gregor3000: universal usb installer works also nice from windows
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Gregor3000
<ubottu> Gregor3000: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cryptodan_mobile> Gregor3000: how old is this machine?
<iosecure> Gregor3000: Rufus 2.18 supported XP.
<mDonchev_> ok ... a lot of error messages of unmet dependencies: xorg-video-abi-11 (to 23)
<mDonchev_> this was the main problm when I started with installing the drivers.
<mDonchev_> will I lose a lot if I move to 16.04 from 18.04 ?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  yes, a bug i think
<cryptodan_mobile> mDonchev_: what video card
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1737750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737750 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers fail to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Medium,In progress]
<mDonchev_> integrated NVIDIA 7025 / nForce 630e
<mDonchev_> an old ASUS motherboard
<ioria> mDonchev_,  not been solved so far
<mDonchev_> yes
<mDonchev_> should I switch to 16.04 or try different linux distribution?
<cryptodan_mobile> mDonchev_: you wont get support in new distros for that card you'd likely get better support under ubuntu 14.04
<Gregor3000> cryptodan_mobile: about 14 years, but it was upgraded :-) single core 64bit AMD, 4GB ram, 2GB Nvidia gt730. the 16.04 was flying on it when i tested it on USB install back in summer.
<mDonchev_> wow ... even 14.04 ? can I try 16.04 at least ... dont want to feel that old :)
<mDonchev_> Gregor3000, are you sure?
<ioria> mDonchev_, i'd try 16.04 (not 14.04)
<mDonchev_> Gregor3000, 16.04 is my choice ?
<mDonchev_> ioria, I'm downloading it now
<cryptodan_mobile> 16.04 might be iffy mDonchev_
<Gregor3000> iosecure: according to the forums on internet i would need to use the latest version to avoid this error. latest version does not work on XP (eventhough website says it does). it would not even launch
<ioria> mDonchev_, wait ... i mean '16.04' not 16.04.xx
<ioria> mDonchev_, the build issue is about the 4.15 kernel ....
<mDonchev_> I just downloaded: ubuntu-16.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<mDonchev_> is this good or ?
<ioria> mDonchev_, mmmm
<ioria> mDonchev_, it ships the same kernel
<iosecure> Gregor3000: The latest version of Rufus doesn't support XP or Vista. The site says so.
<coz_> etcher maybe
<cryptodan_mobile> Gregor3000: use another PC to generate the image
<Gregor3000> i guess i will have to use another PC. what if i used a DVD? would that work better?
<mDonchev_> guys, should I try this image: ubuntu-16.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<mDonchev_> or should I install something else?
<coz_> Gregor3000, it should work, not better or worse
<coz_> Gregor3000,  as long as the iso can be burned to disk
<ioria> mDonchev_, i'd try 16.04 (not 16.04.x)
<Gregor3000> mDonchev_ there are 16.04, 16.04.1, 16.04.2... 16.04.5. the first two won't uprade the kernel. others will upgrade kernel when you do an update.
<mDonchev_> ok
<mDonchev_> where I can download 16.04 (only) from?
<ioria> mDonchev_, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.0/
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: SO, are we stumped on the jail.conf installation issue - if so, thanks for trying to help me
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: wich ubuntu version did it work previously?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: 14.4
<mDonchev_> thank you guys
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: and it IS working - I just can't configure it - it is almost like they changed something since, as I said, if I copy over the jail.conf file it fails
<mDonchev_> I'm downloading and testing ...
<mDonchev_> will get back to let you know ...
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: https://upcloud.com/community/tutorials/install-fail2ban-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: did you setup liek this?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: I did the apt-get just as there and was planning to do the cp, but as I say, the file is not there
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: did you reboot after install?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: did not re-boot - how would that bring a missing file into existence?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: I certainly can reboot if you think that it may help
<coz_> give it a try
<TJ-> jpmh: read "apt-get changelog fail2ban | grep -A 17 0.9.0+git48-gabcab00-1 "
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: just as a test
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: I will re-boot - and for what it is worth I did a find for jail.conf and did see: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/fail2ban/tests/config/jail.conf
<mDonchev_> ioria what I will lose when I move from 18.04 to 16.04 ?
<cryptodan_mobile> Gregor3000: not likely
<mDonchev_> what's the difference?
<jpmh> TJ-: AHA - that is EXACTLY it - YEP - they deprecated the file
<ioria> mDonchev_, 16.04 uses unity, 18.04 gnome-shell (3)
<jpmh> TJ-: so how do I find the new instructions?
<jpmh> lotuspsychje: I think, given TJ's comment and the fact that it does indeed say deprecated, I will skip the reboot
<ioria> mDonchev_, sr, how much ram do you have ?
<lotuspsychje> jpmh: kk
<jpmh> TJ-: lotuspsychje: TY so much - reading: https://askubuntu.com/questions/783190/fail2ban-0-9-0-enabling-jails now
<rkta> Hi, I just upgraded with do-release-upgrade to 18.04. After restart I can't resolve any url. Any hints where I should start looking?
<mDonchev_> ioria: 2GB
<iosecure> rkta: What's /etc/resolv.conf say?
<ioria> mDonchev_, ok
<mDonchev_> ioria, can you suggest any lighter linux distribution that will support that graphic card?
<rkta> iosecure: nameserver 127.0.0.53
<iosecure> rkta: Is systemd-resolved running?
<ioria> mDonchev_, it's not about the distro... but xubuntu (or budgie) are very good
<rkta> systemd-resolv --status gave me a list of somethings, dnssec, in-addr.arpa... no indication of not running
<mDonchev_> ioria, can I find budgie on 16.04 ?
<iosecure> rkta: Does it report which servers its using for resolution?
<ioria> mDonchev_, nope
<ioria> mDonchev_, you shoulduse a ppa
<rkta> iosecure: I don't see anything that looks like a valid ip or non-local url
<iosecure> rkta: Might be why. How are you configuring the interface?
<rkta> iosecure: wicd-curses
<iosecure> Then you might want to disable resolved and let wicd do what it used to do.
<ioria> mDonchev_,  someone found a fix for 304 on 18.04 but it's a bit elaborated
<rkta> iosecure: Just disable it with systemctl or is there more to do?
<iosecure> Stop/disable it, and remove the symlink /etc/resolv.conf
<iosecure> rkta: I'm not sure what wicd uses to write to resolv.conf, though. It might write directly.
<rkta> k, will try
<mDonchev_> ioria, where is that fix ..?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  https://adufray.com/blog/2018/06/02/nvidia-304-127-on-bionic
<mDonchev_> ioria, shall I try that before I go back to 16.04 ?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  nope
<mDonchev_> ioria, why?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  have you ever installed nvidia from its website ?
<mDonchev_> yes
<mDonchev_> that messed up the whole thing :)
<ioria> mDonchev_,  as i said, it's a bi elaborated
<mDonchev_> OK
<mDonchev_> Thank you very very much
<ioria> mDonchev_,  let's try 16.04, if not working,  we can think something else
<mDonchev_> ioria, I just booted 16.04 (try Ubuntu) and it did detect the monitor and it is on 1280x1024 and on Settings > Details for Graphics it says: Gallium 0.4 on NV67
<rkta> iosecure: After disabling and manually adjusting resolv.conf it's working now, thank you. Will see what happends after a reboot though
<mDonchev_> is this good?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  sure, good job
<mDonchev_> can I move the launcher bar to the bottom?
<mDonchev_> :( like on 18.04 ?
<fareast> could someone please guide me in the direction to get opengl working for vmware. I have a dell latitude with intel gma
<ioria> mDonchev_,  yes
<ioria> mDonchev_,  install unity-tweak-tool
<mDonchev_> thank you
<ioria> mDonchev_,  you're welcm
<mDonchev_> ioria, if I install Budgie, will I run on the same [roblem with my videocard?
<ioria> nope
<mDonchev_> ioria, it has a fix for that?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  why do you want budgie now ?
<mDonchev_> it looks great :)
<mDonchev_> I just saw it
<ioria> mDonchev_,  https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2018/05/22/16-04-budgie-remix-end-of-support
<mDonchev_> so I will run to the same problem with the video as they are 18.04 based?
<ioria> mDonchev_,  idt so, you can try it https://launchpad.net/~budgie-remix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mDonchev_> thank you (bow)
<mDonchev_> will do it now
<phelix> I have 18.04 Was having an issue with python and so I used apt-get and purged it. So many  things were removed. I have everything back and working fine. Except the kernel did come with drivers for my ethernet card. But now my ethernet card doesn't work. I am not sure how to get them back. i have even tried installing a newer kernel and ethernet still not working. Anyone have any ideas?
<OerHeks> python is critical for your system, so.. reinstall it?
<OerHeks> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<OerHeks> i wonder how you could remove it and all dependencies
<ioria> phelix, and what was the issue with python exactly ?
<OerHeks> worst case scenario: chroot with a live iso, and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<phelix> ioria, the issue wasn't actually with python. Something with my apt-get was broken and stuck with it. I couldn't get it to go away so I could use apt-get
<Haunted330> sorry, we are closed
<ioria> phelix, if you removed python, apt won't work
<phelix> I have re installed python
<phelix> everything is working properly now except my ethernet card.
<ioria> phelix, paste lspci -nnk
<phelix> ioria, https://pastebin.com/UdkeWT7c
<ioria> phelix,  uname-r
<ioria> phelix,  uname -r
<mDonchev_> ioria, ubuntu-budgie started in the perfect resolution ;)
<mDonchev_> thanks a lot
<ioria> mDonchev_,  OK, NO PROBLEM
<phelix> ioria, 4.18.0-13-generic
<ioria> phelix,  that is for cosmic not for bionic
<phelix> ioria, what does this mean?
<ioria> phelix,  it's not a 18.04 kernel
<phelix> I should upgrade my kernel?
<ioria> phelix, you should boot a 4.15 kern
<phelix> ok let me try that.
<iosecure> ioria: That's not necessarily true.
<ioria> iosecure, what ? you mean -proposed ?
<iosecure> No.
<iosecure> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 in bionic-updates is 4.18.0-13.
<ioria> iosecure,in feb 2019 ?
<iosecure> So that kernel version is most definitely available on 18.04.
<iosecure> Right now.
<ioria> !info  linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.13.63 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<OerHeks> that ALX driver might not match current kernel
<ioria> iosecure, you're right
<filifunk2> test
<filifunk2> Merry Christmas
<filifunk2> I'm trying to fix an issue, I found a solution that says I should use 'sudo cp -avt...' How do I figure out what -avt is?
<iosecure> man cp
<iosecure> The flags are documented.
<filifunk2> ah thanks
<iosecure> But what issue are you trying to fix?
<filifunk2> I am trying to figure out how to get the latest version of darktable
<filifunk2> so I run sudo apt-get install darktable (not sure if that is correct) but I get an error when I do that
<iosecure> What error?
<filifunk2>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<iosecure> Did you run the recommended command?
<filifunk2> I run that and it stops after telling me something about how mysql is already installed and I can force it...but it just gets stuck
<filifunk2> going to try again so I can get the actual text for you
<filifunk2> This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.24, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<filifunk2> it gets stuck there
<iosecure> How large is the existing database?
<filifunk2> I don't know, but it is possible that I may be running out of space...if that's what you're getting at
<iosecure> mysql_upgrade can take a while on large databases.
<filifunk2> ahh ok, I can just run it then go do something else
<filifunk2> wish there were a way to see what its doing as its doing it
<cdevidal> How do I prevent postfix from logging every email to /var/log/syslog?
<alt0id> HELP UBUNTU PEOPLE! i've installed irssi using the apt-get install irssi and used my classy password
<alt0id> FaGGoT to let it through and around :: monday night in my room irssi completely broke and
<alt0id> it started spamming colored letters, how do i fix it?
<leftyfb> !op | alt0id
<ubottu> alt0id: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> cdevidal: turn off logging
<cdevidal> leftyfb: I do want logging, just to a different file
<cdevidal> leftyfb: I think I found the answer https://serverfault.com/questions/514540/how-do-i-stop-postfix-log-info-going-into-syslog
<bray90820> Now that ubuntu touch is gone what is a good desktop interface to run on 7 inch tablets
<Goop> SimonNL, RE: "wasn't that hard to find" I have already looked at that question, and the answer no longer works, as it is a heavily outdated fix. It no longer works on the current version of Thunderbird.
<Kumool> bray90820: windows 8
<bray90820> Haha that's not ubuntu
<bray90820> And not even runable on the raspberry pi anyways
<OerHeks>  raspberian or that mate version
<Jesuwope> What is the best and most unfailing IRC Identd program?
<Jesuwope> (For Ubuntu)
<bindi> oidentd
<Jesuwope> thanks
<Jesuwope> :)
<Jesuwope> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
<phelix> my ethernet quit working on my machine. Having a really hard time trying to figure out what could have happened. Anyone able to help?
<Buliarous> Try   “ip a” and see if you have an eth interface?
<phelix> wow I finally figured it out.. thanks though
<carrot_> Hi I'm new to ubuntu OS and just installed 18.04 on my Inspiron-15-7000-Gaming laptop but it's not detecting my external monitor. Is this a common glitch?
<guiverc> carrot_, i don't use gnome sorry, but i'd suggest opening 'display'  & ensure the screen isn't turned (ie. 'use this display')
<OerHeks> carrot_, perhaps it is a FN + external monitor issue
<OerHeks> fn+f8
<carrot_> I haven't had any issues with my external monitor working on my laptop that ran windows.
<ryuo> carrot_: Poke around in whatever your flavor uses for display management. (or xrandr if you're adventurous)
<ryuo> carrot_: if other monitors are detected, they may not be used by default.
<carrot_> I checked the display settings and built in display option is turned on and faded out.
<ryuo> carrot_: is the monitor powered on and plugged in?
<ryuo> hm.
<carrot_> lol yes..
<ryuo> run this command in a terminal and give us the url please: xrandr | pastebinit
<carrot_> ok
<tonyt> the turkey is done lol https://i.imgur.com/RuVdn6p.jpg
<TJ-> tonyt: there is no need to spam every channel with that
<carrot_> https://pastebin.com/embed_iframe/6pWapAi5  -- I hope  I have this right?
<ryuo> Interesting. It's not even detectign anything on the external port.
<ryuo> DP-1 shows as disconnected.
<ryuo> eDP-1 is the internal display.
<TJ-> ryuo: carrot_ dual GPUs maybe?
<ryuo> yes, probably a dual GPU issue.
<ryuo> carrot_: what's your GPU? nvidia?
<carrot_> yes
<ryuo> did you already install the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<carrot_> I installed the recommended drivers, yes
<carrot_> nvidia-driver-415
<ryuo> not fun... dual gpus...
<carrot_> Is their another linux OS that can work with dual gpu?  I got this laptop due it being compatible with linux.
<carrot_> * there
<myself> carrot_: just to doublecheck, do you have any other monitors or cables to try, or any other computers to try that monitor with? Sometimes something as dumb as a bent or dirty pin can prevent the i2c DDC channel from coming up, and the monitor won't be detected
<myself> I don't know the first thing about dual GPUs, but I've had all sorts of terrible cables :P
<xerox123> ubuntu 18.04, running xfce4, the shutdown/suspend buttons only log my out and not actually shutdown/suspend my system?
<xerox123> me out*
<xerox123> been googling this for days, only ending at incomplete forum threads, any help is appreciated, thanks!
<carrot_> myself: I'm checking that right now.
<blackbird1> Hi, I have Windows installes on /dev/sda and Ubuntu on /dev/sdb. But grub detect only Ubuntu. How to make grub detect both of OSs ?
<NerdTheThird> try this and restart `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<NerdTheThird> blackbird1
<carrot_> myself: My external monitor works just fine on my samsung laptop running Windows 10.
<carrot_> I'm using a HDMI cable.
<blackbird1> NerdTheThird: Each OS is in seperate hard derive
<TJ-> carrot_: Have you suspended/resumed the PC since last boot?
<carrot_> i may have suspended it last night.
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackbird1> NerdTheThird: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S7r5V7MZKV/
<NerdTheThird> idk then tbh. it should find windows anyways
<pnwise> Anyone complained recently videos not playing in 18.04?
<pnwise> I mean sites like youtube
<NerdTheThird> if nothing, enter bios and change drive boot order
<pnwise> It is buffering, but is not playing, none of the web videos, even 9gag gifs
<pnwise> so strange, it happen the other night in the middle of watching some youtube video
<blackbird1> pnwise: for me no video play issues.
<TJ-> carrot_: The reason I ask is we have seen issues around monitor detection due to the PC's firmware ACPI. There are 3 possibilities which you can test: 1) after a cold boot does the monitor show up? 2) if not, do a supend/resume and check again 3) add an acpi_osi option to kernel command line. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<carrot_> TJ : I'll try those steps thanks!
<TJ-> carrot_: I know of at least 2 users that found the acpi_osi workaround fixed it
<carrot_> ok! Thanks again!
#ubuntu 2018-12-26
<pheni> merry christmas #ubuntu
<matsaman> & to you
<flyback> it's pretty sad when I have to fire up a windows box because uCUNTu's network manage is too stupid to deal with manual network configs easily
<tatertots> i've never had issues using manual network configs
<tatertots> obviously YMMV
<flyback> good for you
<tatertots> keep trying, eventually you'll find what you're doing incorrectly
<iosecure> flyback: Configuring a network interface manually in Ubuntu is incredibly simple. Your attitude highlights the near-guarantee that the problem you're having is with the operator, not the system.
<badSophia> there is a way to see memory usage?
<iosecure> badSophia: Depends on what you're trying to see. free, top, etc.
<badSophia> there is a gui app?
<badSophia> i can’t remember it
<badSophia> i think that it is xxxtop?
<badSophia> iosecure:
<iosecure> No idea.
<badSophia> gtop?
<iosecure> I don't generally use a GUI for system-level things like this.
<badSophia> lol
<badSophia> it is htop iosecure
<badSophia> :)
<flyback> I know how to configure a network
<flyback> the issue I am talking about if when you are trying to packet sniff or configure a router
<flyback> ubuntu will keep cycling trying to auto config it even after you tried to setup manually
<flyback> I seen it for 10+ yrs
<iosecure> No, it won't.
<flyback> I don't know why I think it will ever change and just stick to another linux on a laptop for oddball configs
<iosecure> So your assertion that you know what you're doing is... well, unsupported.
<flyback> like I said
<flyback> nothing ever changes
<flyback> sw bugs and smug assholes that code them
<tatertots> "tried to setup manually" is a lot different when compared to "actually setting up a successful manual connection"
<iosecure> That, folks, is a case study in the Dunning-Kruger effect.
<matsaman> or just masochism
<cryptodan_mobile> A home router is easy to setup not sure why you need to packet sniff
<flyback> the next time you are going to /msg me iosecure and lecture me, don't be a fucking sniveling little coward and have server side ignore enabled
<matsaman> iosecure: frealz
<cryptodan_mobile> flyback: why do you need packet sniffing to setup a router?
<flyback> no I said packet sniffing a device or setting up a router sometims i've watched network manager keep trying to butt in
<cryptodan_mobile> Uh that has never happened to me
<flyback> yeah well i've seen it many times before
<flyback> over the years
<flyback> it doesn't matter now
<uio> Why do accounts by default have access to eachothers home folder?
<uio> Not super secure....
<iosecure> That's a default inherited from Debian for reasons I'm not entirely sure of.
<iosecure> I change /etc/adduser.conf on all systems to set the directory mode to 0700 for new users.
<uio> iosecure: Thanks.
<jpmh> I have set fail2ban to test/check/block too many ssh attempts - this part IS workinkg, at least fail2ban-client status ssh tells me that the ip is blocked  - yet the ip is NOT blocked - clearly I am missing something about telling it how to interface with iptables - any guidance would be appreciated
<jpmh> iptables -L shows nothing blocked
<hggdh> jpmh: run fail2ban in INFO or DEBUG mode -- stop fail2ban, edit & change /etc/fail2ban/fail2ban.(local|conf) to logLevel=INFO or DEBUG, start fail2ban, and look at the logs
<jpmh> hggdh: added the line to jail.local - is that where you want it - retstarted fail2ban - still looks like it is working but iptables -: still has no links and I see no log
<jpmh> hggdh: I sort of suspect that I need to do something to tell iptables about this and that this is what I am missing
<Mylon> I launched Discover and started an update hours ago.  But it seems to be stuck and it's blocking me from shutting the computer down.
<Mylon> What do I do?
<Mylon> I'm on 18.04.1 by the way.
<Mylon> Well I was gonna turn off the computer and go to sleep.  I'll just leave this on and hopefully someone posts a link I can read in case this is a known issue.
<lotuspsychje> Mylon: what kind of error message do you see?
<notbobdole> Anyone here  used to building kernels?
<notbobdole> I'm running amdgpu and I'm working on compiling kernel for first time
<notbobdole> I want to compile the drm-next-4.21 since I don't see any downloads
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: we dont really reccomend building kernels yourself
<notbobdole> I want to start testing the support for my graphics drivers that are coming out on that kernel development branch
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: use the !mainline existing kernels instead to experiment with
<notbobdole> Unfortunately doesn't support my hardware 1/4th the performance it should be getting. There is a reason I'm asking
<notbobdole> should I ask in another channel?
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: wich kernel version are you gonna build exactly?
<lotuspsychje> oh 4.21 nvm
<notbobdole> origin/drm-next-4.21-wip
<notbobdole> specifically for the amdgpu updates
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: maybe the #ubuntu-devel and #kernel are more channels for you then, i see mainline goes until 4.20
<notbobdole> Aight I'll try the devel channel since I"m running ubuntu. I know ubuntu has their own flavours of patches but not familiar.
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: we always looking for users to contribute on ubuntu, isnt it possible you test your graphics drivers against 4.20 mainline?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | notbobdole have a look mate
<ubottu> notbobdole have a look mate: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<iosecure> I suspect there's a reason he's looking at that specific development branch.
<notbobdole> There is.
<notbobdole> Mainline doesn't have support. I'm already running 4.20 latest build off mainline
<notbobdole> radeon mobile graphics performance in 4.20 is still 1/4th of what the onboard integrated graphics are on mobile. i read on a stack overflow that the 4.21 drm wip updates get performance to be bearable
<notbobdole> Pure amd laptop, I'm a devops guy, and know the basics of systems but this is the most involved I've gotten with this kinda thing. It is holidays so I have time and am trying to learn some new stuff.
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: as you are on ubuntu, and your driver doesnt work on the mainline kernels, why dont you help our community and file a !bug against?
<notbobdole> plenty of bugs going and they're all in the 4.21 wip branch
<notbobdole> I don't know the state of things until I tried that afaik
<lotuspsychje> right
<notbobdole> If I am misunderstanding let me know.
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: so, and your bug is one of the existing bugs then?
<notbobdole> many reported bugs about the performance issues/support, yes.
<notbobdole> And I read things are a lot better in 4.21 drm next
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: thats very general, but i rest my case, try the #ubuntu-devel channel perhaps or #kernel
<iosecure> I would suspect that that bug would get marked as WONTFIX even if it were filed. The amount of effort necessary to backport those changes compared to just using the HWE kernel from 19.04 when it launches?
<notbobdole> posted in ubuntu-devel earlier. I will hop over to kernel also I suppose.
<notbobdole> iosecure, I don't see any reason it will be marked as wontfix for future kernel development. A large amount of the amdgpu work has been merged in for 4.20 with a lot of vega updates (will help my dekstop). But the latpop stuff is really comign through for 4.21 and later from what I'm reading. all of which is in git wip branches.
<iosecure> notbobdole: I'm not talking about the kernel bugs themselvse.
<iosecure> I'm talking about opening a bug against Ubuntu's current kernel packages specifically.
<notbobdole> Ah yeah. Future kernels only from what I can tell.
<iosecure> notbobdole: Generally, a bug filed against against a distro-patched kernel is fixed by backporting changes or patches from future kernels, as long as the patch can be cleanly applied.
<iosecure> In this case, the significance of the change, combined with the likelihood that a fixed kernel or newer will be available in 19.04, means that Canonical will probably just wait.
<notbobdole> Well other two channels have been silent. I'm compiling something right now. Hopefully a working kernel. :D
<qwebirc98864> new user here, can i ask a question
<Ben64> yes
<qwebirc98864> i'm running ubuntu off a usb right now and i was wondering if
<qwebirc98864> installing to disk here would cause the liveusb to
<qwebirc98864> shut off
<qwebirc98864> i'm running a hard drive recovery simultaneously so it's important that the computer doesn't shut off now
<mouses> qwebirc98864: No, at the end of the install process you will be prompted to reboot if you want to
<qwebirc98864> ah thanks
<qwebirc98864> :)
<mouses> qwebirc98864: just be careful and make sure you don't blindly click reboot and you should be fine
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: its holidays, patience might be needed :p
<notbobdole> I have no patience :D (It is holidays at 1AM for me)
<notbobdole> Also only other reason I'm doing this is my machine successfully booted. I thought my SSD died a few days ago
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: you cant boot your amd card with any other kernel then 21?
<notbobdole> Performance is the issue, I can boot, but the integrated graphics is a 1400 score on glmark vs a 500 with the dedicated card
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: wich drivers are you testing exactly?
<notbobdole> amdgpu is in development to the kernel. Supposedly the newwest updates fix a lot of performance issues on the mobile chipset. Radeon RX 560x
<notbobdole> but i'm not sure if I understood question
<bleb> just installed 18.04.  where would i go to install fvwm or xfce?
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: check here: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<bleb> i see "ubuntu software" but searching for fvwm turns up no results
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: Those aren't the open source drivers in the kernel.
<notbobdole> lotuspsychje, you're scratching the surface with the weeds on this. Those don't get you the kernel updates where the actual amdgpu support is being worked on in kernel. Amdgpu pro (proprietary) does not support mobile graphics (Or at least swapping), nor does it have proper testing for mobile graphcis. Desktop only
<lotuspsychje> iosecure: you cant have decent performance on the opensource drivers
<lotuspsychje> the same you cant game properly on nouveau, you need some latest nvidia drivers too
<notbobdole> you aren't familiar with the amdgpu open source development then
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: I believe that the process of adding and refining capability is referred to as "development."
<lotuspsychje> development vs performance are 2 different worlds
<notbobdole> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.21-Jump-Start-2019
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: Development leads to performance. I'm not really sure what point you think you're making.
<notbobdole> He's used to the nvidia environment. That is all
<notbobdole> amd is hugely invested into kernel development and getting proper kernel support for their stuff now.
<notbobdole> where as nvidia is "install proprietary and cry about your blobs"
<lotuspsychje> !info fvwm | bleb
<ubottu> bleb: fvwm (source: fvwm): F(?) Virtual Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.7-3 (bionic), package size 2341 kB, installed size 6734 kB
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: come discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<bleb> lotuspsychje: yeah i can just use apt-get
<bleb> but i guess i was expecting there to be a gui for this
<fengshaun> is there anything where I can have gsconnect's sms notifications appear in a separate window so I can have a conversation?
<fengshaun> the notifications don't flow well and sometimes disappear before I can click reply
<lotuspsychje> !pm | iosecure
<ubottu> iosecure: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<iosecure> I wasn't asking you a question. I was giving you sage advice.
<lotuspsychje> you can give me advice in #ubuntu-discuss
<iosecure> I used the forum that I intended to.
<iosecure> But now I'll say it here: Be helpful, or be quiet.
<lotuspsychje> dont use the main channel to discuss things
<iosecure> Be helpful... or be quiet.
<notbobdole> lotuspsychje, you're being insufferable, you know.
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<iosecure> He's literally -always- like this. It's ridiculous.
<bleb> so i did apt-get install fvwm xfce, but neither appear in the menu in gdm
<bleb> is there some trick to this?
<iosecure> bleb: For xfce, you might try installing the xubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<iosecure> Should set up everything necessary for xfce. That might pull in more packages than you want, though.
<bleb> iosecure: what's the difference between that and just installing xfce?
<iosecure> These days, probably not a great deal.
<notbobdole> bleb, honestly some extras. It is a more meta package that has a few extra buntu configurations, and I think it also handles gdm configs for ya
<bleb> ok cool i'll give it a go
<bleb> and what if i want to try fvwm?
<bleb> maybe it will show up if i make a .xsession
<iosecure> No idea there, unfortunately.
<notbobdole> bleb, I've not used fvwm but I use i3wm. gdm has a config option on login to select your gui
<lotuspsychje> bleb: check the official wiki here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FVWM
<notbobdole> Doesn't answer his question of if he wants to use both, lotuspsychje . Further that article looks awefully old and might be out of date.
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: that article is older and still working and relevant
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: fvwm still in the official repos
<iosecure> That page hasn't seen any meaningful updates in ten years.
<lotuspsychje> so?
<notbobdole> but his question as about "What if I want to use fvwm?" which was asked after getting an answer on getting GDM configured with xfce. So the implication is a question about using both.. not installing fvwm
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: the page describes howto integrate with gdm, as he asked
<lotuspsychje> notbobdole: and if you readed well, his first question was howto install fvwm
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: "01:25 <bleb> so i did apt-get install fvwm xfce, but neither appear in the menu in gdm"
<iosecure> That, already, conflicts with your wiki page. So it seems not being updated in ten years is relevant.
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: Again, we arrive at this: Be helpful, OR BE QUIET.
<notbobdole> not just "Link to random crap that is 10 years old"
<lotuspsychje> iosecure notbobdole if a wiki is outdated, it will mention the info needs updating at the top, also if you find something thats not usuable anymore on the wiki's please report it to the wiki team
<notbobdole> beep boop
<iosecure> Doesn't do much good at this moment, R2.
<lotuspsychje> you can always come to discuss about it in #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> you keep disturbing the main support channel notbobdole iosecure so pls dont
<iosecure> lotuspsychje: The biggest disturbance in here is you. Be helpful, or be quiet.
<bleb> so i installed xubuntu-desktop and i still see no xfce in the gdm menu
<bleb> only "ubuntu" and "ubuntu wayland"
<iosecure> bleb: I'm not certain if GDM requires a restart to pick up new session options.
<HiddenDjinn> iosecure: i believe it does
<HiddenDjinn> bleb: have you tried turning it off and back on?
<HiddenDjinn> bleb: i'm not being sarcastic
<notbobdole> bleb, iosecure beat me to it. Did you try restarting or systemctl restart gdm?
<bleb> yeah restarting worked lol
<bleb> also looks like i didn't need to install xubuntu-desktop either
<bleb> fvwm and xfce were in the menu
<iosecure> Nice. I don't think there's much difference between the xfce metapackage and the xubuntu-desktop metapackage these days.
<iosecure> Glad it works.
<bleb> well xubuntu-desktop contains stuff like libreoffice
<notbobdole> Yeah sorry about the bloat :)
<notbobdole> didn't occur to me ya hadn't restarted/reloaded gdm. it is so automatic to me since I install from server all the time.
<iosecure> Well, that metapackage is pretty much the entire Xubuntu release, so it makes sense.
<bleb> its ok i purged it
<notbobdole> bleb, you can view the apt log and it will tell you what was installed due o meta package. You can use that to uninstall if you want
<notbobdole> should be /var/log/apt/term.log
<bleb> i just did apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop and apt-get autoremove
<notbobdole> or more simply the history.log
<notbobdole> Ah, I'm always paranoid with purge/autoremove
<bleb> good to know i should be careful... its a fresh install anyway
<HiddenDjinn> bleb: i'm glad it works for you
<HiddenDjinn> also, i personally install xubuntu-restricted-extras with xubuntu-desktop
<HiddenDjinn> bleb: it isn't necessary, but it gives access to some things you might use
<bleb> cool thanks
<heycam> hi there. I just installed Ubuntu 18.10.  I'm using HexChat as my IRC client.  since it's a GTK 2 app, and I guess I only have some default GTK 2 theme installed, it doesn't fit in very well with the rest of the desktop.  how can I choose a new GTK 2 theme?
<notbobdole> heycam, hexchat has themes, so you might be able to set it up to use one that is gtk3-like. But otherwise I'd recommend maybe looking into Konversation
<tomreyn> which is then QT based
<notbobdole> I can't help out much with themes other than reading the online guides on applying themes to hexchat. I use it myself but I don't have much of ui with i3wm.
<tomreyn> i guess if you wanted it to match the general looks of gnome3, you'd need a gtk3 based irc application
<heycam> notbobdole: I figured that HexChat's themes are just for the colours of the main chat area rather than the UI like the menu bar etc.  but I see now in https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html#theme-files some instructions on how to choose a GTK theme there
<heycam> so that might be my best shot
<heycam> tomreyn: is there such a thing? :)
<notbobdole> heycam, I did google before I posted and did not find anyone recommending a gtk3 irc yet.
<notbobdole> or at least not in droves like there are for hexchat/konversation
<heycam> I have been mostly happy with HexChat.  it doesn't quite handle hidpi screens well though.
<heycam> (which I guess is again because it's not using GTK3)
<tomreyn> polari and srain are gtk3 based irc clients.
<notbobdole> heycam, shot in the dark: https://ryanclouser.com/2015/07/16/GNOME-3-14-HiDPI-Scaling-4K/
<tomreyn> but i guess they're very young projects
<notbobdole> gtk3 is relatively young if I am not mistaken though. So not sure what to expect. I just didn't see many people recommending it (specifically when talking about hexhcat alternatives)
<notbobdole> I'm just bashing my head in a wall trying to compile a kernel. Failing. but at least there is an effort.
<heycam> tomreyn: notbobdole: thanks for your help
<gmish_> has anyone had any luck playing fortnite on linux?
<notbobdole> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/9p371j/fortnite_is_working_again_on_wine/
<notbobdole> It breaks and works. gmish_ their anti-cheat isn't yet accepting wine translations it seems. Give it a couple months imo.
<roobesh> Hello, using 18.04 / kernel 4.15.0-39-generic. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11417187/getsockopt-so-original-dst-occasionally-returns-client-address
<roobesh> getsockopt( ... SOL_IP, SO_ORIGINAL_DST ... ), occassionally responding wrong data source IP, instead of destination IP.
<roobesh> Is there a bug filed for this already (or) somewhere a log noting this ?
<ducasse> roobesh: ypu really need to search launchpad to find out if there is an existing bug
<roobesh> Thanks ducasse, i will check over here ubuntu-bugs and launchpad
<AuroraAvenue> How Do I log into communitheme from Ubuntu Budgie (there is no environment changer in the log-in screen) ?
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: i think the communitytheme is for ubuntu-desktop
<AuroraAvenue> but a desktop environment should work ant desktop? Anyway - I am ignoring YOU - because all you do is be pessimistic.
<AuroraAvenue> **any
<lotuspsychje> your choice AuroraAvenue sure
<ducasse> AuroraAvenue: pretty sure he is right, the communitytheme is for ubuntu-desktop
<AuroraAvenue> oh okay - but how do i change a desktop in ubuntu-budgie?
<AuroraAvenue> and thanks.
<ducasse> you install the desktop you want and choose at the login screen
<AuroraAvenue> but there is no option to "switch" in the menu.. I shall try again ..
<ducasse> you might need to restart your display manager
<nolsen> So I'm guessing ubuntu didn't install anything during the first installation, and now I need drivers for RTL8821CE, how do I install them for 18.10?
<nolsen> by install anything, I mean install all the proprietary crap after the base install.
<AuroraAvenue> Also when i watch youtube I have to move the mouse every minute, or so, to keep the video playing. Sound okay, but video jurkey.
<ducasse> might be a problem with your video drivers, which gpu and driver is this?
<lotuspsychje> nolsen: the drivers in ubuntu should be loaded automaticly, if not there might be some problems in dmesg/syslog
<lotuspsychje> nolsen: realtek is also pretty picky on kernel versions you might want to boot other kernels as a test
<ducasse> nolsen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1071299/how-to-install-wi-fi-driver-for-realtek-rtl8821ce-on-ubuntu-18-04
<ducasse> ^^ first google hit
<nolsen> ducasse: Yeah I am using the github method now, it works.
<nolsen> Is that seriously the only option right now?
<ducasse> seems so
<ducasse> better option: don't buy realtek
<nolsen> If that was a choice
<nolsen> I mean it is, but
<nolsen> Really hard to avoid
<nolsen> When most of the laptops cram realtek
<AuroraAvenue> ducasse, its a standard thinkpad X201 - do I need extra drivers? Didn't think so.
<AuroraAvenue> eed to get the fan cleaned at some point.
<AuroraAvenue> **need
<AuroraAvenue> Anyone have an old System76 they wanna get rid of ?
<ducasse> try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic instead of here
<AuroraAvenue> k, sorry.
<AuroraAvenue> I've gotta go - laters. & thanks.
<TheoX> hi
<TheoX> i need help
<TheoX> i have imac late 2013
<TheoX> i want to dualboot with ubuntu
<TheoX> does ubuntu support apfs+ file system
<Sia-> Hi, where should i put the plugin in Audacity via Snap?
<Sia-> because "~/.audacity-files/plug-ins" doesn't exist in the snap dir either
<tomreyn> hi TheoX. you should have separate partitions or storages to boot OS X and ubuntu
<tomreyn> TheoX: grub, the boot loader ubuntu uises, can actually boot off HFS+ file systems, but i don't think linux can boot off it. or if it can, that this wuold be a good idea.
<Sia-> do you have snap channel anywhere?
<tomreyn> Sia-: your ~/.audacity-files/plug-ins would normally be accessible to a snap, from what i read.
<tomreyn> there is #snap, i think
<tomreyn> or is it #snapcraft?
<Sia-> no doesn't exist
<tomreyn> #snappy
<TheoX> im installing ubuntu now
<TheoX> on drive /sda
<TheoX> i installed the boot
<TheoX> and on /sda5 i installed the linux which is a free space
<TheoX> i have windows 10 pro on ssd drive
<TheoX> and mac osx mavericks and mojave and ubuntu on my hdd
<Gregor3000> Hello, i bought a separate drive for a dual boot system (winXP+linux) because the windows disk doesn't have enough space at the start. so i plan to install grub and OS on sdb, and for that i guess i should use the mnaul configuration. but i dont' know what i should be carefull with in the settings. this is a MBR system. back in the days you would create / and /swap. but what about now? do i need anything else? do i need /swap or is the
<Gregor3000> file used nowadays?
<Gregor3000> i have 4 GB ram, but soem games will be played, so i guess i can expect swapping.
<Gregor3000> it's a 2TB drive is it OK to have only one partition with ext4?
<tomreyn> Gregor3000: if you don't need anything fancy such as full disk encryption, lvm or raid, you should be fine witrh a single partition for /
<tomreyn> Gregor3000: it's common to use swap files now.
<tomreyn> (not partitions)
<Gregor3000> tomreyn: so basically all i need to do is pu grub on /dev/sdb, create a root partition and the swap file will be created later on automatically?
<tomreyn> Gregor3000: i would not recommend to risk the integrity of the ubuntu installation by dual-booting it with another unsupported / EOL OS.
<tomreyn> putting grub on sdb (2nd bios hdd) won't get you to load grub unless you'll have the bios boot order changed.
<Gregor3000> the winxp is on separate disk. it will be used to run old games taht don't work in wine, while i want to move everything else (internet etc.) to Ubuntu.
<Gregor3000> yes i also need to change the boot order in bios
<cred> tomreyn: the second OS being EOL has nothing to do with the "integrity" of the ubuntu installation
<cred> at least not any more than just installing Win 10
<cred> that being said running XP for any reason is bad on its own
<cred> but if you disable networking in XP you'll be fine, you don't need it for older games
<Gregor3000> windows xp has firewall and antivirus. thewre is another firewall in the routed. it is quite ok. but problem is it is much less safe than any updated OS.
<tomreyn> cred: if you run an insecure OS on the system, whic had write access to all storages, sure it does put integrity of all storages and thus all installed software (and OS) at risk
<tomreyn> *which has
<Gregor3000> i started to install Kubuntu on default when i remembered that it might try to put grub on sda, so i aborted, then it got me thinking i dont' know the new partition i would need an di remembered i also read abotu swap files being used now.
<cred> depends on how you're using XP. If you're not exposing it to the Internet the risk of infection is tiny
<cred> also, I'm not sure what kind of threat surface you're talking about. You're saying that there's 0day unpatched malware for XP that writes Linux partitions to target Linux installations?
<tomreyn> cred: i disagree, but this is not the right place to discuss it
<Gregor3000> cred: at the moment it is exposed through browser, though i have script blocker and alow very few sites to run the scripts
<cred> It sounds silly that someone would put so much work into a small demography like dual booters
<Gregor3000> anyway, i need root and that's it. swap file is created automatically or if not can be created later, right?
<cred> Gregor3000: You're risking your entire system by running XP, as long as you understand that, fine
<Gregor3000> and grub goed on /dev/sdb right? then i can use grub script to boot to windows XP.
<Gregor3000> i understand, which is why i will try to move as much stuff as possibel to linux.
<sonOfRa> note that if your linux partitions aren't encrypted, they are still at risk of being read. They are *always* at risk of being destroyed.
<Gregor3000> winXP will then be used for lan games and some old games that can't run in wine. the PC is very old but got updated, so it can run FPS games to about 2009, 2010.
<cred> Gregor3000: swap is not necessary for the system to function.
<cred> Gregor3000: the reason *why* you're using XP is irrelevant, you're running an EOL operating system on your box that will not be patched, your exposing yourself to data loss as best, being rooted at the worst
<Gregor3000> but if PC is on overnight and goes to "sleep" then swap is used, right?
<TJ-> swap will help avoid OOMs on 4GiB
<cred> swap is used for hibernation (no power used), not suspension (low power usage) AFAIK
<TJ-> Gregor3000: sleep is usually S3 suspend, where power is retained to preserve RAM. Hibernate (S4) is when RAM content is saved to disk
<Gregor3000> ok hibernation
<tomreyn> Gregor3000: the ubuntu installer can actually install to the first disk, too, if you would prefer this. it can shrink the existing windows installation, replace the boot loader and make it chainload into windows.
<Gregor3000> i would need to move windows instalation. the first disk has 3 partitions plus empty disk space. anyway i think it will be safer and easier to do it all on second disk.
<TJ-> Gregor3000: makes sense; don't upset the Windows install :)
<Gregor3000> if i make windows parittions move, then i need to do another full backup /image...
<cred> Is there a reason why you don't want a swap partition?
<TJ-> Gregor3000: with 2 disks the boot-loaders wiil not over-write each other either... just MAKE SURE when installing Ubuntu, at the BOOTLOADER device choice stage, you choose the NEW DISK!
<tomreyn> Gregor3000: separate disks should work. consider having a separate /home directory so you'll be able to reinstall ubuntu without having to restore your personal data from backups.
<Gregor3000> its not that i don't want swap i am asking if i need to make a partition or is the file supposed to be handling that nowadays. if partition is better i will create on at the end of the disk.
<cred> just go ahead and create a swap partition of the recommended size unless you have a good reason not to
<cred> the installer will suggest it for you
<Gregor3000> ok
<cred> if you're installing on a separate disk you can just use the guided partition in the ubuntu install and it will select everything for you, it will later detect other OS:es on your system and add it to your grub menu, just make sure your BIOS is set to boot your linux disk first so you actually get grub
<cred> and one of the things it will do for you is decide the swap partition size
<Gregor3000> separate /home is ok, but i will have data backed up automatically anyway. and then you need ot decide on the home size. and not all games and apps install to home. as i know some use other folders as well. so if i created 100 gb root it could happen i would run out of space if certain games installed into other folders.
<Gregor3000> cred: but guided partition will probably try to install grub to sda right?
<Gregor3000> and it should be on sdb
<cred> Gregor3000: it should detect Windows so you'd have to explicitly say "overwrite this disk" I think
<cred> I don't have time to test but I'd think it would see the second disk and allow you to overwrite that one completely
<TJ-> Gregor3000: the boot-loader choice comes at the end, not whilst partitioning
<Gregor3000> yes it did that, but i aborted it at 68%
<Gregor3000> oh so it iwll ask where to put the grub?
<thyriaen> My system does not seem to find a OpenCL2.0 platform and i am wondering what kind of packages i need to achive this - clinfo output is : https://hastebin.com/divufehaze.js
<TJ-> Gregor3000: yes, as I said above, that is when you have to be sure to select the correct device!
<Gregor3000> i wasnt' sure it would do that so i aborted
<cred> if you're using the guided install I don't think it asks you, but if it does obviously it shouldn't go on your Windows disk
<Gregor3000> i will check online...
<TJ-> Gregor3000: all the questions should be asked BEFORE the installer starts copying files, so if it got to 60% you missed the questeion
<tomreyn> on the desktop installer, with manual parititoning, the grub install taget is a drop down box on the bottom of the same screen where you do the manual partitioning
<TJ-> Is it? So long since I used an installer but I thought with guided it's a 'final' question page
<sam_wong> I am running ubuntu 18.04 with an old computer that doesn't provide a M.2 SSD slot. However, my mother board has two PCIe X 16 slots (cross fire) and only one of them is being occupied by a display card. I just want to know if it is possible to insert a M.2 SSD adapter into the unoccupied slot.
<tomreyn> that's how it is with d-i
<TJ-> is this still representitive of the boot-device question? https://imgur.com/WgzKD8K
<Gregor3000> ok so i guess i will just go manual. most guides recomend it if installed doens't notice windows and offers the "alongside" option
<Gregor3000> tj-: that the manual instal the "something else" option
<Gregor3000> ok, so 18.04, take two.... see you on the other side... i hope.
<TJ-> Gregor3000: ahh; All my installs are either cloned images or debootstrap-ed
<Mylon> lotuspsychje: There is no error message.  That's the problem.  Discover is simply stuck and not doing anything.
<Mylon> Trying to reboot, I get "logout cancelled by ../discover"
<Mylon> Discover is stuck at "Update - Installing" at 0%.
<Mylon> I ended up killing the process.  apt-get seems to be working fine.
<Hackerpcs> I'm on server 18.10 with xfce installed. CPU graph panel plugin somehow disappeared, can I reinstall it?
<MrGaruda> hi
<MrGaruda> greetings
<Mylon> Salutations.
<MrGaruda> anyone has cpanel access?
<tomreyn> yes i think so (haven't tried 18.10, but it shjould be in 18.04)  <TJ-> is this still representitive of the boot-device question? https://imgur.com/WgzKD8K
<knstn> I guess 18.04.1 supports ryzen apu, correct?
<ryuo> knstn: not really. you'll need to wait for HWE to get full support.
<ryuo> that usually lands in .2
<knstn> But but, support added since kernel 4.10
<ryuo> knstn: fine, enjoy the stability issues. :)
<ryuo> i've used AMD for years. new support takes time to stabilize.
<tomreyn> knstn: 18.04.1 comes with 4.15. 4.18 is available via HWE packages in 'proposed'
<knstn> I was looking for support in debian, which can be done if you backport 4.18, an xorg update, and proprietary amd firmware for vega gpu. Isn't there a workaround in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> it's probably a similar situation, maybe it also works out of the box on 18.10, but i'd rather suggest installing 18.04 with a ppa
<tomreyn> maybe it also works out of the box on 18.04, just give it a try.
<knstn> let me duckduckgo it for a while,i guess there will be something to be done
<ryuo> knstn: yes, well, ryzen's video drivers didn't land until 4.15.x, and that's not very old.
<ryuo> knstn: so running very recent kernels are a good idea for AMD Ryzen to work properly.
<ryuo> It's just how Linux is with new hardware. It tends to suck for awhile.
<tomreyn> amd ryzen, the cpu, works fine on 16.04 and 18.04.
<ryuo> tomreyn: maybe so, i just know the GPU stack tends to take the longest to stabilize.
<tomreyn> yes, this can take a while
<Mylon> How do I change my touchpad behavior so two finger tap is a middle click instead of three finger tap?
<Mylon> A lot of the searching I do online is for pre 18.  18.04 has practically no options in the mouse gui setting.
<Mylon> I mean... Changing the behavior of different kind of taps is there, but it's all grayed out.
<knstn> :ryuo :tomreyn I found out that for optimal support and performance, you need kernel 4.16 & Mesa 18.0. What's the cycly in ubuntu to get those?
<ryuo> knstn: it'll be in 18.04.2 most likely.
<ryuo> knstn: that's when HWE is normally deployed with LTS for the first time.
<knstn> This comes in April?
<ryuo> knstn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<tomreyn> knstn: i already told you, see above
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> knstn: 18.04.1 comes with 4.15. 4.18 is available via HWE packages in 'proposed'
<tomreyn> (note that "proposed" is not supported, may result in packages breaking.)
<ioria> the cosmic kernel is now available in the regular bionic repo (i don't know why) , but not the xorg one
<ioria> !info  linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.13.63 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<tomreyn> oh right, the HWE landed in bionic already
<knstn> 40 days for .2  I can live with that. I'll wait, since i urgently need hardware upgrade. Maybe there are price reductions, since amd brings out ryzen 3.
<chalcedny> could someone talk about Canon printers with me? my husband had to get a new one. he's running ubuntu 16.04, the printer is a canon Canon PIXMA TS9120
<knstn> Here show drivers for linux and setup: https://www.canonsoftwaredriver.com/canon-pixma-ts9120-setup-driver/
<knstn> :chalcedny
<tomreyn> also here (official website) https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/inkjet-multifunction/ts-series-inkjet/pixma-ts9120-gray-wireless-all-in-one-inkjet-printer/pixma-ts9120?tab=drivers_downloads
<bobrosswins> I'm having sound issues on 18.04. Same as this user. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1097694/buzzy-sound-msi-b450-mortar-ubuntu-18-04
<bobrosswins> Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> chalcedny: you could end up with cnijfilter2-5.50-1-deb.tar.gz (printer) + scangearmp2-3.50-1-deb.tar.gz (scanner)
<chalcedny> ooh!!!
<chalcedny> tomreyn, wow thanks looking!
<salty2011> hi all
<salty2011> Anyone able to help me with a screen tearing issue in Ubuntu 18.04/10 with nvidia drivers
<thyriaen> So i have used to uuku to install the kernel to 4.20 ( from 4.15 ) - it was successful said "installed" i rebooted and it booted to my old 4.15 then i checked `dpkg --list | grep linux-image` and it says that the new kernel is "unisgned" - what is up with that and how do i get it running ?
<salty2011> seems to be very quiet in here
<reallymemorable> I have a huge process running on an unbuntu EC2 image so I ran `nohup sh filename.sh`
<reallymemorable> and it says this: nohup: ignoring input and appending output to 'nohup.out'
<reallymemorable> Does this mean it's running properly?
<reallymemorable> I don't see any status info like I usually do when running the bash script
<enzotib> reallymemorable: it is normal
<thyriaen> So i have installed the last signed kernel i could find but it won't boot from it there is no grup option available
<thyriaen> https://hastebin.com/ihocuyawet.sql
<reallymemorable> enzotib: so it's running?
<reallymemorable> this process will take a few days to complete
<reallymemorable> so it would suck if it's just stopped and I dont know it
<reallymemorable> Also, if it's working, I assume I can terminate my SSH connection, correct?
<reallymemorable> without interrupting the process?
<chomwitt> trying to reinstall grub2 from a live 18.04dvd and following steps sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev &&  wont execute with msg: /mnt/dev point doest not exist
<OerHeks> thyriaen, what guide did you follow? did you run update-grub after that?
<chomwitt> https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<thyriaen> Oner, yes as you can see here https://hastebin.com/ihocuyawet.sql
<chomwitt> OerHeks: in the past i had no problem mounting dev , pts , proc etc
<OerHeks> thyriaen, so what is the issue, you cannog find the grub menu with that entry 4.18.0-13 ?
<thyriaen> OerHeks, there is no such entry
<thyriaen> grub only shows 4 options under "advanced options" and they are all 4.15
<OerHeks> remove some old kernels wit apt autoremove, not sure what might be wrong
<thyriaen> none removed with autoremove
<thyriaen> do you know why all the kernels are unsigned ?
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: Do you have any PPAs installed on your machine, have you compiled or installed any kernels not provided directly from Canonical/Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> 4.15.0-43 suggsts you are on bionic, 4.18.0-13.14~18.04.1 is a HWE kernel
<OerHeks> and is this manjaro ?
<thyriaen> i am on ubuntu, 18.04
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, no ppas kernel related - and i have only used the kernels from the ubuntu repositories
<thyriaen> ( with uuku i tried 4.20 and 4.19 , those were unsigned so i manually searched through the repositories then and i found a signed 4.18.0-13.14~18.04 and tried it
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: My intention was do you have any PPAs installed. While unintentional, the maintainers of those PPAs may have included a Kernel package. So I wouldn't recommend assuming they're not causing issues.
<OerHeks> oh, that explains it, i see 4.18.0.13.63 only in my 18.04
<thyriaen> pragmaticenigma, ah
<pragmaticenigma> thyriaen: It's one of the many reasons this many in this channel helpers will suggest removing PPAs to rule out the possibility they've installed or updated packages
<OerHeks> thyriaen,  and look at the mainline wiki, you just installed 2 packages
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> headers image modules
<thyriaen> yea OerHeks, https://hastebin.com/rijipihoya.sql
 * chomwitt ok, my problem solved, i've mounted initiallu the wrong drive
<thyriaen> i only installed 2 because the 3rd was a dependency of one of the two
<thyriaen> so it got installed in the process
<OerHeks> thyriaen, i have no clue here, if you added HWE, it should be easy
<thyriaen> hwe ?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<thyriaen> OerHeks, i did not choose the hwe version
<thyriaen> OerHeks, i picked linux-headers-4.18.0-13/bionic-updates,bionic-updates,bionic-security,bionic-security,now 4.18.0-13.14~18.04.1 all [installed,automatic]
<myself> I just accudentally scrolled myself onto another.... virtual monitor? second desktop? or something? and I was able to scroll back, but now I can't seem to make it happen again. What's this function called, so I can learn more?
<myself> I was trying to scroll a webpage in firefox and suddenly I got this windowshade-like animation and a blank desktop
<OerHeks> but 18.04 does not bring 4.18 without hwe, manually install is nto correct
<OerHeks> remove your added kernel and follow hwe
<thyriaen> OerHeks, ok - what is the difference between lowlatency and normal ?
<OerHeks> lowlatency is a dedicated kernel for audio/video production
<OerHeks> see ubuntu-studio
<pragmaticenigma> myself: If you scroll while your mouse is hovering over a portion of the desktop, it will "scroll" through the virtual desktops. Also, I believe that if you hold ctrl + alt (or some combination) and scroll your mouse wheel it will change virtual desktop
<myself> pragmaticenigma: oh interesting! I had firefox fullscreened but the mouse pointer was right over at the edge of the window, I wonder if that was close enough to desktop...
<myself> Aha! Okay, got it. There are tiny regions of the task switcher, in between the icons, that count as desktop.
<myself> Thank you. That explains why it was so hard to reproduce.
<iosecure> OerHeks: 18.04 will provide 4.18 at install-time starting in Feb.
<OerHeks> oh, good to know, thnx
<OerHeks> i just read in ##linux that he might have a wrong boot EFI partition
<OerHeks> i like that, crossposting, without details that matters
<iosecure> Nice.
<iosecure> OerHeks: Yeah, the LTS releases ship the original (GA) kernel for the initial release and .1, and then starting with .2, each subsequent point release will ship the previous non-LTS release's kernel. So 18.04.2 (Feb 2019) will ship 18.10's kernel. 18.04.3 (Oct 2019), will ship 19.04's kernel, etc.
<iosecure> That won't affect current systems, mind you. Only newly-installed ones. The original kernel is supported for the entire lifetime of the release. Each HWE kernel is supported only until the next one is released.
<Sia-> Hi, want to build video editing pc (not gaming) for linux. which one do you prefer AMD or Intel?
<Sia-> fast rendering and no lags
<iosecure> Sia-: Not really an Ubuntu support question, and it's completely opinion-based.
<Sia-> i need it for ubuntu
<Sia-> is amd linux friendly as intel and nvidia?
<OerHeks> video edditting requires a good videocard, intel or amd CPU does not really matter
<Sia-> OerHeks, kdenlive use the cpu to rendering and the gpu rendering is still bugy
<iosecure> Sia-: Still doesn't make it an Ubuntu question. And Nvidia is hardly Linux friendly.
<OerHeks> slashd, really? never noticed
<cryptodan> iosecure: I prefer nvidia over amd on any system regardless of OS
<OerHeks>  open nvidia drvers are pretty good these days
<shibboleth> open nvidia drivers?
<iosecure> cryptodan: Fine, but that doesn't make nvidia Linux friendly. :P
<OerHeks> err nvidia is a GPU and intel and amd are CPU's
<cryptodan> no nvidia-415
<shibboleth> that's a load of crock
<iosecure> There are no open nvidia drivers. There's nouveau, and its progress is a credit to its developers, not nvidia.
<cryptodan> OerHeks: AMD owns ATI
<cryptodan> nouveau sucks
<shibboleth> nouveau is reverse-engineered djenga-tower of black magic and curshed souls
<iosecure> Compared to the closed drivers, yes.
<iosecure> But given nvidia's "screw you" stance, I'm surprised its where its at.
<reallymemorable> can I ssh into the same machine twice with same credentials"
<reallymemorable> ?*
<OerHeks> .. i think you know enough and need no help
<iosecure> reallymemorable: Yes.
<shibboleth> crushed souls even.  i'm gonnna have too admit that the prop nvidia drivers are more often less of a pain to gget working on linux though
<shibboleth> amdgpu usually does its thing quite well (very new official open source drivers)
<cryptodan> shibboleth: only if your card is supported and is gcn
<shibboleth> amdgpu-pro is there to provide advanced functionality like opencl accel and other stuff and hot damn do amd ama
<cryptodan> shibboleth: no they arent they are very easy to install
<Sia-> i'm using nvidia drive for GTX 710 via ppa, working perfectly. but can't use it to rendering because of kdenlive
<shibboleth> amdgpu-pro is there to provide advanced functionality like opencl accel and other stuff and hot damn do amd manage to screw up releases
<shibboleth> amdgpu is included in the kernel, amdgpu-pro can be a PITA to get working
<reallymemorable> https://paste.ofcode.org/39j3Dx8Du37hjjCTcDLsTFi
<reallymemorable> Does that mean my script stopped?
<cryptodan> shibboleth: https://termbin.com/u1bt took me less than 2 minutes for nvidia drivers to work
<iosecure> reallymemorable: It says killed, so I'm going to assume so.
<shibboleth> also doesn't when distros like ubuntu make radical changes to old kernels breaking the amdgpu-pro versions that support said kernels...
<iosecure> cryptodan: shibboleth said that they're less of a pain to get working.
<reallymemorable> iosecure: how can I see why
<shibboleth> cryptodan, as i've said, prop nv drivers are usually ready for release :)
<iosecure> reallymemorable: I have no idea what your script does.
<cryptodan> shibboleth: then i guess i mistook your statements as saying nvidia drivers are painful to install
<reallymemorable> It downloads a bunch of zip files, unzips them, writes them to Postgres
<reallymemorable> It ran fine locally from my machine
<reallymemorable> but it takes a long time so i put it on EC2
<iosecure> I have no idea why your script is getting killed.
<iosecure> I lack any kind of data.
<shibboleth> to be clear: nv prop drivers are usually smooth sailing (but are closed and license in flux)
<reallymemorable> https://paste.ofcode.org/P2MnWrRduD74G4FMBCDKpK
<reallymemorable> thats the script
<reallymemorable> It got to step 3 then stopped
<iosecure> reallymemorable: I don't really think that this channel is the right forum for this issue. We help with Ubuntu-related issues, which this does not seem to be.
<pragmaticenigma> reallymemorable: This isn't the best channel for programming help. You should check out a more dedicated chanell for bash scripting
<reallymemorable> ok
<reallymemorable> thanks
<qwebirc22378> Hey
<qwebirc22378> I'm on 18.10 and seeing some weird dock behaviour
<qwebirc22378> For example, Calculator and Calendar have been closed, but will not dissapear from the dock
<qwebirc22378> and Atom, installed and running will not appear on it
<qwebirc22378> from time to time
<OerHeks> qwebirc22378, calculator and calendar are locked on the dock i guess, add Atom manually when running, right mouse > add to favorites
<OerHeks> will not appear on it " from time to time " makes no sense
<qwebirc22378> well
<qwebirc22378> no they are not
<qwebirc22378> If I right click calculator
<qwebirc22378> or calendar
<qwebirc22378> I can "Add to favorites"
<TJ-> Could that to be to do with snaps?
<qwebirc22378> and for atom, there
<qwebirc22378> 's nothing to click on
<qwebirc22378> See https://imgur.com/a/C7lVvPX
<qwebirc22378> for what I see...
<rapidwave> Having a menu problem https://imgur.com/a/LBpPVTk
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: From what I am aware, Vivaldi browser is not available in Ubuntu's offical software repositories. You will have to contact the developer directly for support.
<rapidwave> No, the problem is with Ubuntu's program menu, not the browser
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: Can you recreate the issue in a supported application?
<rapidwave> Forget about all applications..only pay attention the the black/grey menu you see
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: I just told you, Vivaldi isn't supported here. The application is resposible for sending instructions to the window manager to draw the menu. If other applications are not doing that, then it is not the fault of Ubuntu
<qwebirc22378> What about mine?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: or you will have to be more specific about what you are seeing... a picture doesn't tell us what is troubling you
<rapidwave> Take anither look. I'm not looking for browser help https://imgur.com/a/OhTXfNW
<rapidwave> SOme menu items are blacnk
<rapidwave> blank
<pragmaticenigma> !details | rapidwave
<ubottu> rapidwave: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<JimBuntu> I see broken links in that menu.
<rapidwave> Well...how do I fix that
<tda> it looks like you have configurations from two different DEs
<OerHeks> good spot, tda
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc22378: The picture doesn't provide enough information, all I see a screen shot of your current desktop, nothing to indicate you attempted to show us any of the items OerHeks had mentioned
<ioria> qwebirc22378, are you in the Wayland session ?
<qwebirc22378> Any way to determine that without logging out? AFAIK, none
<qwebirc22378> pragmaticenigma: You can clearly see atom running, without an icon present in the doc
<qwebirc22378> pragmaticenigma: You can clearly see atom running, without an icon present in the dock
<tda> can you rclick on kicker, edit its settings, and remove the broken entries
<ioria> qwebirc22378, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<qwebirc22378> and calculator and text editor in dock, not open and definately not locked to it by me
<qwebirc22378> x11
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc22378: No, you're assuming I know what icon would belong to Atom and that it is missing.
<iosecure> pragmaticenigma: He did say that earlier. "and for atom, there's nothing to click on"
<OerHeks> "  Calculator and Calendar have been closed, but will not dissapear  from the dock" .. i see no calendar on https://imgur.com/a/C7lVvPX i do see a notepad , not atom, how did you install atom ?
<tda> edit your widgets
<tda> for atom to show up on the menu, it should have a file in /usr/share/applications
<OerHeks> sounds like a bug in ppa:webupd8team/atom
<lhavelund>  /w 18
<qwebirc22378> kjartan, did I say calendar? Meant text editor
<iosecure> The keys are just so close together.
<qwebirc22378> atom was installed from the deb they provide
<ioria> qwebirc22378, not snap ?
<OerHeks> they?
<qwebirc22378> I tried that too
<qwebirc22378> no luck
<ioria> qwebirc22378,  set a custom .desktop file
<OerHeks> a ppa is not supported by us
<tda> dpkg -S atom
<qwebirc22378> even the ubuntu software thing won't show up on the dock :/
<tda> or whatever the package's name is. that will show you all the files it provides. does it have a .desktop file?
<OerHeks> maybe it is a theme/icon thingy ..
<qwebirc22378> Default theme
<qwebirc22378> haven't changed it
<ioria> qwebirc22378,  gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<stef204> hi, I need to take control remotely of a friend's computer on a different continent, so I can upgrade her system from 15+ to 16.04 LTS
<stef204> she is really not skilled in IT so it will be difficult to get her to do much beyond installing a package
<ioria> stef204, teamviewer ?
<tda> sheesh, you're upgrading her computer for her and she still won't have you over?
<stef204> ioria: I am trying to avoid TeamVieer and would prefer VNC
<stef204> tda: she's on a different continent
<iosecure> VNC is horrendously insecure, and would require the same setup as setting up SSH.
<stef204> and married to one of my best friends (additional pressure!)
<stef204> SSH would mean she would need sshd runnig
<stef204> *running
<stef204> That's not going to happen, she is completely unskilled in anything IT
<OerHeks> 15+ ... follow the EOLupgrade wiki
<ioria> stef204,  no, means she needs a public ip
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stef204> ioria: and an SSHD
<iosecure> stef204: Uh, and getting VNC working with port forwards, etc, is going to be easier?
<OerHeks> x2go is easier, over :80
<stef204> her hardware is old and very likely will not support 18+
<stef204> but that's not the issue
<qwebirc22378> Soo.. me takes it me is screwed with this bug
<stef204> iosecure: I don't know, it depends, if I can get her to go into vino-preferences, etc.  Like here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/155477/how-do-i-remotely-control-another-ubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu
<iosecure> That still requires port forwarding, etc.
<stef204> and she has a public IP, everyone on the net does, that's easy for me to obtain
<iosecure> And, again: VNC is incredibly insecure.
<OerHeks> qwebirc22378, file a bug to the maintainer of the repo you used for atom
<iosecure> Assuming she's behind a router as most are, you'll have to walk her through port forwarding from her public IP to her system.
<stef204> she is undoubtedly behind a common router like Time Warner or something of the sort
<ioria> qwebirc22378,  you got that we don't even know how did you install the pkg ?  have you listet it for a .desktop file ?
<stef204> I can port scan her, with her approval, and see if anything open
<iosecure> stef204: That's not how port forwarding works.
<stef204> iosecure: is he has a port open, I can likely use that with VNC
<iosecure> stef204: It requires manual configuration from your friend's end.
<iosecure> That's not how port forwarding works.
<stef204> likely but not necessarily
<iosecure> That's NOT how port forwarding works.
<qwebirc22378> I just reinstalled
<qwebirc22378> the snap
<iosecure> I'm going to keep saying it until it sinks in.
<qwebirc22378> still NO icon
<stef204> iosecure: not true, I remote vnc on a open port xxxx (which I port scanned ahead of time and confirmed open) and it works just fine
<stef204> because it is open in the FW
<iosecure> stef204: Then it was preconfigured. A port being open in a firewall != port forwarding.
<iosecure> Again: That's not how port forwarding works. No amount of arguing on your part is going to change how this works.
<stef204> whatever, the fact is port is open in the case I am referring to
<iosecure> Open port != forwarded port.
<hggdh> iosecure: enough, please
<stef204> thanks
<iosecure> hggdh: No.
<ioria> qwebirc22378,  ls  /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/ | grep atom
<OerHeks> qwebirc22378, how odd, i just installed sudo snap install atom --classic and i see no issues
<stef204> anyway, let's move on. I need to find a solution to upgrade her
<iosecure> stef204: You came in with a specific request. We're trying to help you into that solution. Instead, you keep hyper-focusing on a specific idea that we're telling you is not a good idea.
<OerHeks> but i have a different icon theme, the real standard that comes with 18.04 gnome
<stef204> and she is not at all up to it, she will just mess things up, which is why I need to do it remotely
<hggdh> iosecure: no argument on our side is going to change their (wrong) understanding. So. please stop.
<iosecure> stef204: Something that is 1) secure and 2) does not require manual network configuration on their end is going to be your best option. TeamViewer, as said previously, meets point #2, and arguably point #1.
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/06IcHZz
<iosecure> hggdh: No.
<stef204> you're saying the open port configured at some point to forward to 192.168.xx.xxx and someone completely forgot about it, then I came along, plugged into network and got assigned that IP dynamically by chance and it just happened by luck that there was a forward from port xxxx to 192.168.xxx.xx
<ioria> OerHeks, it's the green ball ?
<stef204> I guess that\s basically what you are saying
<OerHeks> ioria, jups
<iosecure> stef204: Yes. That's how port forwarding works. I'm not going to continue arguing this point.
<stef204> iosecure: ?
<ioria> OerHeks, ok
<OerHeks> not sure what ubuntu version gives his icon theme...
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/C7lVvPX
<iosecure> stef204: Use TeamViewer. If you insist that you know better, then you get to keep the pieces when it breaks.
<stef204> it could be that the port forward was present for months or even years and I got luckt
<TJ-> stef204: can the user issue a simple terminal command? in which case you could set up a SSH reverse tunnel to a host under your control, and then connect back through it
<stef204> I don\t insist I know better, I am seeking advice
<ioria> OerHeks, communitytheme, i suppose
<stef204> and I do not want to use TeamViewer
<iosecure> stef204: But you keep arguing.
<iosecure> stef204: We're trying to give you advice. :/
<tda> play rdr2 until she makes a better offer
<stef204> I am not arguing, you are trying to ram data down my throat and getting your kickers in a knot when I don't religiously accept your info
<stef204> you should just ignore my comments and move on
<iosecure> lol k
<stef204> perhaps someone else can provide advice
<OerHeks> ..
<stef204> or I can continue research and will eventually find a solution
<iosecure> Good luck with that attitude.
<stef204> same to you
<OerHeks> keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<maetthew> stef204: Why and how exactly don't you want to use teamviewer? You can't even use teamviewer to log in to her computer to get access to her router and set up VNC properly for her?
<hggdh> iosecure, stef204: now this is it. Bothof you please stop.
<stef204> hggdh: we are stopping
<iosecure> hggdh: I'm done, don't worry about it.
<OerHeks> teamviewer needs no forwarding ports, so it is suitable for unskilled users
<stef204> maetthew: I don't really want to install TV on my box
<stef204> or I am trying to avoid using it if there are other solutions
<stef204> like ssh or vnc
<maetthew> stef204: Another box then? An android device? VM?
<TJ-> stef204: I already suggested a reverse SSh tunnel
<maetthew> Or that ^
<stef204> TJ-: I completely missed your post/answer, sorry
<stef204> TJ-: still not seeing it...
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu iosecure being pushy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<TJ-> stef204: if the user can open a terminal, and issue a single command you give them, their local ssh client can connect to a SSH server under your control, and you can connect back to the user's PC through the reverse tunnel
<TJ-> stef204: which means no port-forwarding required, just a regular outgoing SSH connection to a host your control
<stef204> TJ-: that sounds like it might work, I just searched and found https://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<stef204> she should be able to open a terminal and type ssh something....
<maetthew> TJ-: Wouldn't that still need port forwarding in most cases?
<stef204> that was my next question
<stef204> on my side I would have to be visible/accessible on a predefined ip:port
<maetthew> If you need to port forward, I still think using TeamViewer only one time to setup what you need to setup is the easiest way
<stef204> I'm not sure a port forward would be necessary for her to issue an ssh command from inside her NAT
<iosecure> hggdh: Aww, are we just a bunch of fragile feelings in this channel? No wonder Ubuntu users get shit on. It's like kindergarten. Everyone's more wound up about playing nice than about actually doing anything useful. Good luck.
<stef204> TJ-: would she?
<hggdh> iosecure: if you want to discuss this, let's do it on #ubuntu-ops
<maetthew> stef204: No but it would be required for you to access that SSH server from your end
<pragmaticenigma> reverse SSH does not require a port forward on "their" end. If you are the host of the ssh server being connected to, you would need to make sure your SSH server port is forward for them to connect to. stef204
<maetthew> ah
<maetthew> my bad
<stef204> pragmaticenigma: right, so the "tinkering" would only be done on my side, it seems, so that seems doable
<pragmaticenigma> stef204: after they intialize the SSH connection, you will be able to connect to their machine and execute commands as needed.
<stef204> pragmaticenigma: right, so that seems to be a good solution. When they issue the command on their end, etc., there will be the issues of keys to accept, something like that? How do I make sure it is really her, etc.
<stef204> sorry if this last question is really newb but never done this.
<TJ-> stef204: the entire point of an SSH reverse-tunnel is the connection is outgoing only
<pragmaticenigma> stef204: that's beyond the scope of this channel. best practices I would recommend is create a user account on your machine for them to login (to avoid accidental issues).
<TJ-> stef204: once the connection is up, you (on the 'outside') can connect back through the tunnel to the user's PC
<stef204> pragmaticenigma: right, I was thinking of something like that. create user Bob with password xxxx
<TJ-> stef204: at your end, you may need to use port-forwarding /unless/ you have the ssh server on a VPS/'cloud' host
<stef204> TJ-: I think I get it but the issue of keys, or authentication was a question, I supposed it's either keys or user+pw depending on how the sshd is setup on my end
<cryptodan> what is it that stef204 is trying to do here, ive been reading and confused
<stef204> cryptodan: just trying to take control remotely of a friend's computer behind a NAT so i can update her ubuntu to a more recent version
<OerHeks> upgrade an EOL 15.x
<stef204> she is running 15+
<cryptodan> i would not do that remotely
<stef204> i have no choice
<cryptodan> I would go over and do via usb disk after she backed up to monitor for errors and what not
<stef204> unfortunately, she is completely unskilled and I can't think of trying to explain it over the phone
<stef204> she is on a different continent
<OerHeks> different continent / different planet, no problem
<cryptodan> if you attempt to upgrade via remote methods and it fails then youll be doing it over the phone or shipping her a 18.04 ubuntu usb with installation instructions
<stef204> i thin that what pragmaticenigma (and TJ- ) mentioned, reverse ssh tunnel is a workable solutino
<TJ-> stef204: why not test it out using virtual machines first, locally?
<stef204> TJ-: sure, good idea
<stef204> it won't be a full test since it will be on a local network and she'll be behind her NAT but it will get me more familiar with it
<pragmaticenigma> stef204: Give it a go, only way to find out
<stef204> pragmaticenigma: I agree and will do
<stef204> pragmaticenigma: thank you for your feedback
<stef204> and thanks to all who provided info, much appreciated
<zutat> good evening. how can i set umask for gnome sessions on 18.04?
<OerHeks> make sure she has an USB with 16.04 ready, before upgrading
<OerHeks> zutat, what are you trying to do?
<OerHeks> umask gives permissions to files that applications cannot set
<j0seph> Hi all. I've heard that ubuntu 18.10 downloads updates and upgrades them automatically through unattended-upgrade. By default, does this apply to all updates that a package has or only the security updates? Thanks! (I am on 18.10)
<zutat> OerHeks: i'm trying to make gnome session umask to match other sessions.
<cryptodan> OerHeks: why not 18.04 it will give them more support
<zutat> OerHeks: if i log into gnome, the umask gets set to 022
<uniquewire> Hey guys, I want to install thunar-archive-plugin with choosing file-roller as an archive manager.
<uniquewire> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/thunar-archive-plugin
<uniquewire> As you can see the default one when installing the plugin is xarchiver.
<OerHeks> cryptodan, he thinks the hardware is not that good, and 16.04 is supported for a few years though
<uniquewire> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WHbSKjXYhd/
<maetthew> uniquewire: What's the question?
<maetthew> oh nvm
<TJ-> j0seph: unattended-upgrades can be configured to do whichever you prefer, via /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades and the "Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {" settings
<TJ-> j0seph: also, if the system has a separate /boot/ file-system, it might help to enable "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Kernel-Packages "true"; "
<xrash> Is there any way to get a package from an old version of Ubuntu, specifically the 10.10?
<TJ-> !oldreleases | xrash
<xrash> !oldreleases
<TJ-> xrash: hmmph... do it the manual way!  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> xrash: seems our 'bot' doesn't know that factoid key
<OerHeks> it is possible http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<j0seph> TJ-: Thanks! By default, it seems to do security updates, but I'm not sure what the other entry ("${distro_id}:${distro_codename}";) is.
<xrash> Ill check it out, I just want the source for an old version of the `fortune` program.
<OerHeks> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/
<xrash> The fortunes actually, not the program itself.
<xrash> (the cookies)
<TJ-> xrash: follow the /pool/<component>/f/fortune/ path
<xrash> ty
<TJ-> j0seph: it does seem strange having the original archive in there, since that should be frozen on release. Maybe it's to cater for in-development unattended-upgrades too
<WhiteDevil> hey i cancelled my updates on ubuntu because for a while it wasnt doing anything
<WhiteDevil> so i started it again and now its checking for updates
<WhiteDevil> which i believe seems to have taken a turn and is stuck at some point
<WhiteDevil> is my software updater corrupt or something
<WhiteDevil> should i just reboot the operating system and hope it works ?
<WhiteDevil> it says waiting in the task bar
<WhiteDevil> "waiting"
<j0seph> TJ-: Thanks a lot. So, by default, it seems it only installs security updates. Is there a proper way to have it so that it downloads these security updates but does not install them? Or is this the default behaviour?
<TJ-> j0seph: the whole point of u-u is to install them; not sure if there is a download-only option
<j0seph> TJ-: That's fair enough. Thanks for your help.
<TJ-> j0seph: there is a MOTD script that can run at (terminal) log-in to let you know of updates waiting
<TJ-> j0seph: and one for GUI of course
<j0seph> Ah yes, I've seen that a time or two. I'm running 18.10 as a distro for my computer rather than a server, BTW. I'm not using it as a server atm. That's why I'm a little concerned.
<TJ-> j0seph: GUI is just a 'server' with some pretty graphics to waste CPU cycles :)
<j0seph> TJ-: While I shouldn't let others sway my decisions simply based on prejudice, I'm getting a bit of flak for using ubuntu apparently, which discourages me a little, aha.
<TJ-> j0seph: I noticed; but if you're bothered about 'asla' in ##linux, ignore it. Known and constant negative trolling
<j0seph> TJ-: how is he still not banned in this case? seems a little counter-intuitive
<TJ-> j0seph: I'd rather use a distro with several hundred paid developers even with some downsides, not least for the prompt security updates
<j0seph> TJ-: suppose you're right. I like using this distro, but I'd prefer not to gain ridicule when i attempt to join in on conversation in a linux/programming environment, haha.
<TJ-> j0seph: that's a risk in the less moderated channels on IRC, whatever the topic! Don't worry about it.
<TJ-> You'll find a lot of very knowledgable helpful volunteers in this channel and other #ubuntu-* channels
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. After I restarted the computer, the ctrl+alt combination changes the size of the window. Do you know how can I disable this functionality?
<mojtaba> e.g. when I press ctrl+alt+t, it resize the current windows and opens a termina.
<mojtaba> l
<TJ-> mojtaba: that is ...weird! which desktop environment is it?
<mojtaba> TJ-: It is unity. I did not have this problem until last restart.
<j0seph> TJ-: I've noted that a lot of people using distros such as Debian and Ubuntu are a lot kinder than the likes I'd find on rolling-release distro IRC channels, or congregations like ##linux. Thanks for your help regardless :)
<TJ-> mojtaba: have you reconfigured anything in the desktop prior to the restart?
<mojtaba> TJ-: No
<TJ-> j0seph: and there are millions of fellow *buntu users too, which always helps :)
<mojtaba> I just defined 4 shortcuts to change the orientation of the whole screen. I assigend 'xrandr -o normal' to super+up combination.
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'd recommend creating a new user account and logging into the GUI with that, see if that account is also affected. If not, you know it is something specific to your regular account configuration
<mojtaba> TJ-: I will check the guest account, to see if it is the same.
<TJ-> mojtaba: OK, so you /were/ changing key bindings, so you /could/ have inadvertently caused this
<mojtaba> BRB
<mojtaba> TJ-: Though the key combinations are different
<TJ-> mojtaba: indeed; but it is possible something got nudged, or there's a weird bug that changed something you didn't want to change
<mojtaba> TJ-: The key combinations are super+up, super+down, and right and left for different orientations of the screen.
<mojtaba> TJ-: I see.
<mojtaba> brb
<mojtaba> TJ-: No, the guest is Ok.
<mojtaba> alt+ctrl is working as expected.
<TJ-> mojtaba: I don't use Unity so I cannot advise further, but it seems like something got nudged when you were configuring the bindings
<ioria> mojtaba, check compiz settings
<mojtaba> TJ-: thanks anyway.
<mojtaba> ioria: Where should I look into?
<ioria> mojtaba, no idea exactly, one i disabled  the Grid plugin
<ioria> *once
<j0seph> TJ-: So far, in 20auto-upgrades, I set "PT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<j0seph> " and "APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0"". With this, this should simply update the package lists without my intervention, but only upgrade them when I say?
<j0seph> Oops, copied a line break there accidentally.
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> since my current distro is bionic, can I "rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*xenial*' ?
<mojtaba> TJ-: ioria: Do you know where I can I get help about this issue? Should I check it later here?
<TJ-> j0seph: I think so, yes
<ioria> mojtaba, go in Window Management section (ccsm)
<TJ-> mojtaba: I'd check all the existing bindings - but not sure how that is done with Unity
<mojtaba> TJ-: I have checked all the keyboard shortcuts in settings.
<j0seph> TJ-: Thanks a lot! :)
<mojtaba> ioria: ioriaI have opened ccsm, but I have no idea where to check.
<pragmaticenigma> TheWild: That should have been removed when you did the upgrade... are you certain the upgrade succeeded?
<ioria> mojtaba, just type inFilter
<mojtaba> I am checking windows management section. No key bindings for ctrl+alt is there.
<TheWild> I'm almost sure, I'm operating on 18.04 and /etc/apt/sources.list contains only bionic-* (with xenial-* commented out).
<TheWild> lsb_release -a
<TheWild> definitely bionic
<TheWild> does apt take care about .save and .distUpgrade files?
<ioria> TheWild, you mean sources.list.dave ?
<ioria> *save
<OerHeks> what is a  .distUpgrade file ?
<ioria> a backup file
<hggdh> OerHeks: a sources.list saved during a release upgrade
<OerHeks> oh oke, i do not have those on fresh install
<deadrom> heya
<deadrom> gthumb: video thumbnails? do I need an ext. lib for that like I need ffmpegthumbnailer for gwenview?
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: Please rephrase, your question doesn't make any sense to me
<deadrom> what do I need to do to make gThumb show preview thumbnails for video files?
<nolsen> I forgot to ask this last night, but when I was installing 18.10, I noticed there wasn't any option to encrypt my home directory. Was this removed for some reason?
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: You need to make sure the codec for that particular video file is available for gstreamer. Also, some applications do not generate thumbnails on files under/over a specific file size
<pragmaticenigma> nolsen: where you installing or upgrading?
<nolsen> I was installing
<pragmaticenigma> nolsen: what version/install disk were you using?
<knstn> And sometimes, you just need to delete gnome's - tracker cache, and reboot.
<nolsen> 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> nolsen: I guess what I was asking is what flavor? Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu, etc ??
<nolsen> Just vanilla ubuntu
<nolsen> I guess it was probably because I wasn't connected to the internet
<pragmaticenigma> nolsen: being connected to the interent would have no impact on being prompted to encrypt your home directory
<pragmaticenigma> nolsen: did you encrypt the full drive on install?
<nolsen> nope
<nolsen> I was dual-booting though.
<Slimmy> hi. I am trying to read my sdcard but cant use it. I can see it running lsusb and by running ls -la /dev/sd* i can see it's under sdb when it's inserted but when trying to mount /dev/sdb I get "mount: /mnt: no medium found on /dev/sdb."
<nolsen> I could always encrypt my directory post-installation though.
<pragmaticenigma> nolsen: as far as I can tell, encrypting the home directory is still available. however, I have no way to verify (and I personally don't use the feature). Yes, you can encrypt after the fact
<xerox123> hi, running ubuntu 18.04 and my shutdown and suspend menu buttons only log my user out, I checked dmesg and see this: [16654.247219] traps: xfsm-shutdown-h[15100] general protection ip:7fa72ec2298d sp:7ffe805e5cc0 error:0 in libc-2.27.so[7fa72eb8b000+1e7000]
<xerox123> and I'm the only user logged into the system
<DVA5912> Good Afternoon Folks! Has anyone else been getting a lot of mirror sync errors when attempting to install programs?
<DVA5912> "E: Failed to fetch http://192.119.201.218:80/pdata/01ebdaeb63406fc7/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.4.29-1ubuntu4.5_amd64.deb  File has unexpected size (83344 != 8764). Mirror sync in progress? [IP: 192.119.201.218 80]"
<isene> Is there a way to tell libinput/touchpad to be less sensitive to motion while I tap? It seems a bit too sensitive to finger motion while tapping as it misses more taps now that I've upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10.
<Slimmy> DVA5912: Wow no... Try other mirrors?
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma: most gstreamer-plugins are installed. the min/max size you mentioned configurable? gconf perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: I'm not certain, it used to be part of the options inside nautilus
<xerox123> can someone assist me?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | xerox123
<ubottu> xerox123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> DVA5912: looks like there's a proxy getting in the way (192.119.201.218)
<xerox123> it's up there ^
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | xerox123, then
<ubottu> xerox123, then: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leonardus> How well does Ubuntu support mixed DPI? e.g. if I were to have a 4k display in the center, and two 1080p displays to the left and right
<Pugabyte> Hi, I just tried installing Xen on my desktop from the official Ubuntu docs page and now its stuck on boot on line "loading initial ramdisk". I cant open terminal to do anything I'm finding on stackoverflow. I tried booting into legacy mode in my bios but it doesn't change anything.
<tomreyn> Pugabyte: i'm not sure i can tell what's going on there, but it could surely help if you provided more info: your ubuntu desktop version, architecture, whether its fully patched, which hardware you have there.
<tomreyn> also, did you make any other changes which could have caused this, too?
<tomreyn> xerox123: what happened there is that xfsm-shutdown-helper ran into a fatal error. that's the XFCE utility which is actually supposed to initiate the system shutdown
<xerox123> yeah
<tomreyn> xerox123: i would suggest you make sure your system is fully patched, and apt is happy (no warnings or error messages when you "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade"))
<tomreyn> if all of that is already so, i'd look for or (if none already filed) report a bug on bugs.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> to file a bug you'd run: ubuntu-bug xfce4-session
<DVA5912> TJ-, Slimmy  a change to the selected mirrors seems to have resolved my issue. Thanks for the heads up!
<tomreyn> DVA5912: where did you come across this other mirror server you were using?
<magga> Hey guys ! for some reason I cannot find my windows shares when browsing in Files -> Other locations -> Windows Network... However I can find it when choosing to connect to a server and writing smb://mywindowspcip
<isene> Is there a way to tell libinput/touchpad to be less sensitive to motion while I tap? It seems a bit too sensitive to finger motion while tapping as it misses more taps now that I've upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10.
<pragmaticenigma> magga: Yes, there is a reason. I have found that trying to get it to work is more troublesome than just connecting directly to my machines using their IP address. Recently, I have used a heavily modified version of DNSMasq with it's DHCP server that associates friendly computer names to their IP address automatically
<magga> pragmaticenigma: alright, thanks for the answer. for some reason i cannot access my windows box in KODI; therefor i thought solving this issue from not automatically finding my windows box would solve the whole god dman thing;P
<pragmaticenigma> magga: If you are in KODI... make sure you prefix the machinename or ip address with smb://
<magga> pragmaticenigma: done that :P and when trying to connect it says operation not permitted
<pragmaticenigma> magga: That might be a firewall issue on the Windows machine. I have found that adding a username and password to the remote file share helps too
<magga> ok :) i'll try that now pragmaticenigma
<magga> u mean creating a win user i can use right?
<pragmaticenigma> magga: one more thought... Linux and be association samba are case sensitive. make sure the directory paths are in the same casing as they appear on the machine
<magga> thanks :)
<magga> btw you know any good application on Ubuntu to remotely control my Windows PC?
<magga> i have enabled remote connection @ my win box
<pragmaticenigma> magga: Usually I install RealVNC or TightVNC servers ... I've not had good luck in the past with RDP viewers for Microsoft's remote desktop services
<magga> Ok
<zutat> ssh works, too, it's enough to just run commands
<zutat> *if it's enough
<magga> can u connect ssh if my windows box has remote connection enabled?
<DVA5912> tomreyn, That other server was chosen automatically during installation. This is still a fairly fresh install of the 18.04
<DVA5912> tomreyn, odd thing is, just had the system look for the best mirrors to use and it chose one from italy.. I Live in the state of Florida in the US
<DVA5912> tomreyn, So its making me thing my connections are being bounced somewhere even though my VPN is turned off
<zutat> magga: no. you need to install and enable that service manually
<magga> pragmaticenigma it worked out :D thanks alot mate
<thatlizdude> do you guys know why my headphones constantly have a static backgruond noise when they're plugged in and nothing is playing on Ubuntu? it's not happening in Windows..
<thatlizdude> it doesn't happen when the headphones are muted, but as I increase the volume, the volume of the static noise remains the same
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, Sounds like it may be a driver issue? but thats just my two cents. Are their any proprietary drivers available?
<thatlizdude> DVA5912: I don't have that much experience with Ubuntu, but I'm on Dell XPS 13 9370, not sure where to check
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, Understood. Give me a few seconds, i want to check something out as far as your hardware goes
<thatlizdude> thank you :)
<pragmaticenigma> thatlizdude: look through the volumn mixer and "mute" the input channels (mic, line in, etc)
<pragmaticenigma> do each one at a time, till you hear the static/pops/squels stop
<pragmaticenigma> it's likely Windows already has that channel muted
<thatlizdude> pragmaticenigma: just in Settings > Sound?
<pragmaticenigma> thatlizdude: I think so
<leonardus> I want to create a sort of offline wiki that supports version control with Git. any software recommendations here?
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, I have checked a few sites. Dell has a post about similar with it, https://www.dell.com/community/Linux-Developer-Systems/XPS-13-no-soundcard-detected/td-p/5062800 and then there is a good ole reddit page on it but for a older version https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/4j1zz4/headphones_have_static_noise_with_ubuntu_1604_on/
<DVA5912> It might bear some reading, essentially reddit seems to believe its something with a loop back.
<thatlizdude> DVA5912: I've tried the first solution on Reddit, that didn't fix it
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, copy. are you using a headset with mic?
<thatlizdude> and the Dell thread says that they have no sound output - I can play sound, but when it's not playing, the static noise is there, and yes, they have a mic
<thatlizdude> muting the mics doesn't seem to do anything pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> thatlizdude: okay... not sure where else to check... the internals of a computer are a very noisy place, it is possible windows or the windows drivers have a threshold for sound levels before it outputs them
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, that actualy answered my question as well. hmm.. The issue does not seem to propagate in windows, but is readily audible in Ubuntu. no loop back issues with a mic. I'm assuming that we do not or should not have any hardware issues with the laptop at this time.
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, i think pragmaticenigma has hit it right on the head. unfortunently a lot of manufacturers put a big emphasis on windows drivers, so they may have put a dead level on the sound output. Let me find out what chipset your running
<thatlizdude> alright then
<thatlizdude> my earbuds are working fine though, also have a mic input
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, Well one cool thing that im seeing is that Dell has full support for ubuntu with your particular model :) Love seeing that. Worst case scenario, if we cant pin it down they sure will. Just to clerify, the static is in the headphone jack or the built in speakers?
<thatlizdude> it's when I plug in my over ears with a mic, the static is output inside the headphones, not the laptop's speaker
<DVA5912> And when they are disconnected, there is no audible static from the systems speakers otherwise?
<DVA5912> Its really sounding like its the the alsa mixxer settings.
<thatlizdude> I don't hear any static when they are disconnected
<magga> pragmaticenigma: what webbrowser u use in ubuntu?
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, can you check the last post here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2312163
<DVA5912> back up before you modify that file, but see if it could help, or if its already set like that
<pragmaticenigma> magga: That really isn't a good question here, this channel focuses on support. That would be a better question to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<magga> Alright ;x my bad! So i've installed TightVNC now on my Windows box. What kind of client shoud I use to view the desktop on my ubuntu machine?
<thatlizdude> I've seen that, I don't have the exact line there, no
<pragmaticenigma> magga: Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, See about adding that line to the end of that file.
<thatlizdude> DVA5912: here's what I got: https://hastebin.com/dequbuqaqe.pl
<OerHeks> standard remina works fine for vnc
<j0seph> Is anybody aware of how I could get the Yaru Dark application theme on 18.10 to apply to GTK2 apps, also? When I launch a GTK2 app such as hexchat while using the Yaru Dark theme, its interface becomes rather dated and I can only really compare it to something like Windows 95 in nature, haha
<DVA5912> thatlizdude, looks the same as mine. Go ahead and add options snd-hda-intel model=dell-headset-multi to the end of that file
<DVA5912> and then im not sure on the reload of Alsa.. if anyone could help me out with the command there
<pragmaticenigma> j0seph: Themes are not something that are supported here. It is up to the author of the theme to work on application compatibility. Since there are so many applications and developers may choose different approaches to how their applications display, some themes are not going to render correctly.
<j0seph> pragmaticenigma: that's fair enough. thanks, anyway!
<Bashing-om> j0seph: Theme support: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545 .
<Pugabyte> So after installing Xen on my ubuntu 18.04 desktop, my computer no longer boots. It hangs when starting Xen on line "Loading initial ramdisk". I couldnt open any shells to try to diagnose the problem, nor boot into recovery mode or something, so I've booted ubuntu 18.10 on a USB and i'm currently backing up my files for safety. After this, how woul
<Pugabyte> d I go about removing xen from the filesystem (which I've mounted into the live USB)?
<pragmaticenigma> Pugabyte: do you have a backup of the machine?
<Pugabyte> No, the only backup I have is the one I'm creating now of my home directory and some other essential folders. No backup of the boot partition or anything
<OerHeks> boot in recovery mode and sudo apt-get purge xen*
<Bashing-om> !info xen bionic
<Pugabyte> How would you boot into recovery mode? I couldnt get that to work (mentioned in my first message)
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> Pugabyte: hold shift to get grub then go to advanced > recovery
<OerHeks> xen-hypervisor-4.8-amd64 and such
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: :D
<OerHeks> or find help with xen to load properly
<j0seph> I just checked, the Yaru Dark GTK2.0 theme was actually merged 6 days ago. So now all I have to do is wait until it's put into the repos, whenever. :)
<Bashing-om> j0seph: ^ then will be in the Git. I bet the above link - given time to read - will tell how to install .
<tomreyn> DVA5912: to me, this doesn't look like a mirror server ubuntu would set up (more like a proxy server your isp redirected you to): http://192.119.201.218:80/pdata/01ebdaeb63406fc7/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.4.29-1ubuntu4.5_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> (it's a public ip address, though, by Mediacom Communications Corporation (mediacomcc.com)
<DVA5912> tomreyn, I honestly didnt even look into it that far. This is the first time ive seen them use a proxy like this. Makes me really curious as to why they set one up
<DVA5912> Mediacom is my ISP
<OerHeks> indeed, mediacom is known for this not up2date mirror
<OerHeks> just change it to main in sources
<pragmaticenigma> DVA5912: There was someone here a couple days ago from Comcast with a similar issue
<DVA5912> ... Why are the ISPs doing this?  Why in the world would they want/need to allocate resources to host a mirror.. I understand being a part of the mirror pool, and trying to help out, but ive never seen an ISP get off its butt to do it
<pragmaticenigma> DVA5912: What is likely happening is the ISP setup something similar to a squid proxy to help provide faster download of files that have already passed through their network. Another user probably already downloaded the sources file or the package earlier, you got caught mid sync when one or the other changed and the proxy didn't have the most up-to-date copy yet
<DVA5912> Just really odd.. I guess that they are still in the process of trying to build up their mirrors and that would by why ive been getting the issues. Ehh.
<pragmaticenigma> DVA5912: I would expect to see this happen more in rural areas, where connectivity can be spotty and this is their attempt at also trying to increase reliability
<tomreyn> this is in coralville, idaho
<tomreyn> at North Corridor Internal Medicine PC
<DVA5912> pragmaticenigma, i think you might have just hit the nail on the head here. Mediacom is known for their rural installations. Where i live im really surprised they are out here in the first place. So you may very well be right on that! I guess i just got to get my head around them actualy trying to make things better for the Linux community instead of just being a deep hole for me to throw in money once a month :)  lol
<DVA5912> pragmaticenigma, I bet they did the same thing for windows updates as well
 * pragmaticenigma *They're on to him!*
<kinghat> anyone mounted a share using `mfsymlinks`?
<kinghat> or know what it is?
<lectus> Hi! I have a new notebook with Windows 10 pre-installed and a recovery partition. I want to install Ubuntu as dual boot, keeping Windows 10 and the recovery partition. Can I just resize the Windows partition, install Ubuntu there and expect it to work installing grub to the MBR?
<lectus> Does anyone here have experience with this kind of setup?
<OerHeks> lectus, that should work, unless windows uses the EFI boot partition, then you need the uefi manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lectus> OerHeks: Yes, there's a EFI boot partition too
<OerHeks> good, in the bios boot options you should see ubuntu + uefi if you have the usb inserted
<OerHeks> * after windows made space with diskmanagment
<matsaman> lectus: and don't cross post =P
<bleb> does anyone know how ubuntu ESM updates are distributed/licensed? is there anything to prevent someone from releasing them freely?
<lectus> matsaman: :D
<OerHeks> bleb, it is private, so yes, the license prevent such disclosure
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntu.com/esm
<bleb> "We will honour any and all licenses associated with the open source code in Ubuntu."
<bleb> so if they release an update for a gpl package, the recipients would have to be allowed to release it no?
<matsaman> if it's source code
<deadrom> apt still lists hwe-16.04 packages on a fresh 18.04 installation. why?
<eelstrebor> sure wish i could get fortnite and roblox to run natively on ubuntu
<nagnewb> Hello. I installed 18.04 LTS on an HP 1011 g1 I had and it looks like the touchpad does not get recognized. What's the best way to submit a report on it and what log should I attach to it? Is the document on the wiki still current? It references an Xorg log file which doesn't exist.
<eelstrebor> bugs.launchpad.net
<eelstrebor> you might try getting the latest firmware from github though
<nagnewb_> Do you happen to have the github link handy? I'm not sure which one you are referencing
<eelstrebor> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<nagnewb_> thanks
<nagnewb_> I'll give that a shot and if it doesn't work I'll head over to launchpad
<matsaman> nagnewb_: what's it show up as via lsusb/lspci ?
<nagnewb_> matsaman: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qBRw2GnP5j/
<nagnewb_> It's an HP 1011 G1 for reference
<matsaman> nagnewb_: does the touchscreen work?
<nagnewb_> xinput shows it as a ps/2 mouse. Installing the synaptics xorg package didn't help either.
<nagnewb_> The touchscreen works as a single click but multitouch gestures do not
<cryptodan_mobile> nagnewb_: run in terminal "dmesg |nc termbin.com 9999" share link here
<nagnewb_> https://termbin.com/w6q3
<nagnewb_> weird dmesg output
<nagnewb_> Looking through the linux-firmware repo I don't see any which would match this hardware's touchpad
#ubuntu 2018-12-27
<cryptodan_mobile> nagnewb_: looks like your system might be incompatible with linux
<nagnewb_> darn
<nagnewb_> Guess opening a bug report on launchpad isn't worth it then?
<cryptodan_mobile> I would and maybe support will get added
<nagnewb_> It's just the touchpad that doesn't work otherwise everything else seems to work on the keyboard like volume up/down and turning wifi on/off
<nagnewb_> Oh well, I'll send in the bugreport and see what happens
<nagnewb_> Thanks
<pharpend> Hi, everyone. I have a bluetooth keyboard that successfully connected in the past, but now will not connect to my computer. The only error message blueman gives me is "failed to add device"
<pharpend> I have other bluetooth devices successfully connected to the same adapter
<pharpend> If I plug the keyboard in via USB, it works
<pharpend> But it will not connect via bluetooth. It will not connect to my other machine either
<thatlizdude> ok I still can't figure out why one of my headphones is making a static noise when nothing is playing, I'm on XPS 13 9370, sorry I've left before, I got some time now
<thatlizdude> anyone has an idea of what could be causing that noise? they are Sennheiser HD1, wired, with a mic
<lotuspsychje> !sound | thatlizdude a few tests you can do here
<ubottu> thatlizdude a few tests you can do here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<limbo_> thatlizdude: noise floor of your amp. If it makes a similar sound with other audio setups, try grounding it. (also try with other OSs to determine if it's an ubuntu problem)
<thatlizdude> limbo_: it doesn't do it on Android nor Windows
<myself> Is there a chance that a disconnected mic input is enabled somewhere, and playing through the active output device?
<limbo_> thatlizdude: on the same machine?
<thatlizdude> I doubt that, the input is set to be going from headphones's mic
<thatlizdude> limbo_: Windows and Ubuntu on the same machine, yes, and only Ubuntu does it
<thatlizdude> I'm pretty sure at least, I know I've had these plugged into Windows before and haven't noticed anything
<limbo_> Are there special windows drivers/is the volume set the same?
<thatlizdude> any audio plays normally though
<thatlizdude> the noise is the same volume at any volume I set it to
<thatlizdude> and I'm not sure about the drivers
<thatlizdude> but my other earbuds work fine
<limbo_> fairly sure it's noise floor then.
<rfm> thatlizdude, if it goes away when other phones are used, it's probably the connector or wires in the phones.
<CarlFK> any suggestions for extracting text from pdf?  I need to extract the raw text (don't want formatting) from https://github.com/kattni/pyohio_2018_cp/blob/master/PyOhio_Welcome_to_CircuitPython_slides.pdf
<limbo_> The amp in your machine is noisy, but you can't hear it with other headphones.
<thatlizdude> I don't think it's the headphones, it doesn't do it on Android for example
<limbo_> thatlizdude: read about: "noise floor" That's my guess.
<rfm> thatlizdude, the difference between ubuntu and windows could be ubuntu is leaving some DC on the output at idle while windows and android don't
<thatlizdude> yeah but is there a fix for it?
<CarlFK> pdftotext . yay.
<rfm> thatlizdude, a voltmeter and a spare plug would be my next step, to see if there is in fact dc on the output. (or put some dc across the phones, wiggle the wires, and see.)
<m0th3rsup3r10r> hi is it normal that none of the apps in kodi seem to work?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: didnt test myself but inkscape seems to be able to do lots with pdf's
<thatlizdude> I really don't have anything to measure dc..
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: pdftotext is perfect
<thatlizdude> could some drivers fix it then
 * timeless is looking for a systemd service best practice guide
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | timeless
<ubottu> timeless: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<timeless> specifically, is there a recommended place to put scripts that are referenced by a file ~/.config/systemd/user/myservice.service ? -- esp a ExecStartPre= script
<thatlizdude> or should I just learn to live with the noise :D
<thatlizdude> it feels like an "internal" noise or something like that
<timeless> lotuspsychje: thanks, checked both, neither seem to offer advice for this case
<timeless> if i was writing a /lib/systemd/system/myservice.service, the file probably belongs in /usr/share/myservice/bin
<timeless> i'm not even sure where it would properly belong if i were writing a /etc/systemd/system/myservice.service, but i think i tend to use /usr/local/sbin
<timeless> it wouldn't be proper for me to use ~/bin, because that tends to be in my path, and the prestart script should really only be used by the service file
<thatlizdude> or, since Dell sells these laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled, should I just contact them?
<rfm> timeless, if it's a user service with the .service file in your home directory it would seem most logical to have the scripts in your home directory too.  Not much of a standard for home directory layout, but I'd say if you use ~/bin for things you expect to run as command, ~/lib would be logical for executables that you don't expect to run as commands...
<timeless> rfm: ok, ~/lib seems reasonable
<thatlizdude> guys I think I have tried everything what I've found already, I can't get rid of the "electric static noise" in the background of my headphones, when booting, it's not happening, only after I plug in the headphones after a login, do you really have no other ideas? I really wanna get rid of it
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: wich kernel are you booting mate?
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: 4.18.0-13-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-048)
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: cosmic?
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: wdym
<thatlizdude> oh 18.10? yes
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: did you try the same on LTS for example?
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: well.. no
<thatlizdude> I'll do that, is it enough if I do it on Live USB?
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: maybe try a liveusb, sure
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: another test could also be, trying out pavucontrol
<thatlizdude> I have a live USB of 18.10, I'll see if it still does it by booting off of that, then I'll try LTS
<lotuspsychje> great
<thatlizdude> or should I try pavucontrol first, if that's easier
<thatlizdude> meh I'll try the USB and see, I'll be back
<thatlizdude> thanks
<ntemis> hi
<ntemis> i cant mount my usb 3.0 6tb ntfs hdd to ubuntu bionic
<ntemis> any help
<lotuspsychje> ntemis: can you share a tail -f /var/log/syslog then plugout/back in of your usb in a pastebin to the channel?
<ntemis> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Resource temporarily unavailable
<ntemis> Dec 27 04:29:00 demetris-TA770E3 ntfs-3g[3852]: ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0x60090085  size: 4096   usa_ofs: 21034  usa_count: 8616: Invalid argument
<ntemis> Dec 27 04:29:00 demetris-TA770E3 ntfs-3g[3852]: Actual VCN (0x8fe542bb04dad654) of index buffer is different from expected VCN (0x3) in inode 0x9489.
<timeless> rfm: i know that ubuntu tends to use /lib/systemd/system instead of /usr/lib/systemd/system, but some other platforms seem to use /lib/systemd/system, is there any programmatic way to know which a vendor is supposed to use?
<timeless> err others tend to use /usr/lib/...
<white_magic> Greetings, I'm trying to enter grub recovery mode so I can reset my password, but choosing the recovery boot option in GRUB boots me straight into the login screen. Please advise!
<simbalion> Hi, what package includes the command 'update-ca-trust'?
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: ok I tested the 18.10 and 18.04.1 LTS live USB's, both of them have the same issue, and I confirmed that Windows doesn't do it
<matsaman> simbalion: could query apt-file about it
<simbalion> matsaman: I don't have an ubuntu system I use Debian
<matsaman> simbalion: well Ubuntu is about 99% Debian, apt-file exists for both
<matsaman> and you're in the wrong channel
<simbalion> No, my question is for Ubuntu
<matsaman> then there was no reason to tell me you're using Debian =P
<simbalion> please don't assume.
<matsaman> I never do
<simbalion> Debian and Ubuntu do not share packages
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: thats very weird indeed, perhaps consider a new !bug for this
<matsaman> yes they do
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: still worth trying pavucontrol or contacting Dell?
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: yeah try pavucontrol before making a bug
<simbalion> Perhaps you could do the search on your ubuntu system and tell me what results you get instead of arguing
<thatlizdude> well I'm gonna assume Dell won't do anything because it seems like an OS issue
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: no, if we file a bug, its sended to the canonical developers
<simbalion> Having tried it already I don't see results
<simbalion> which doesn't mean much because I'm not running Ubuntu.
<matsaman> it's probably not a thing anymore is why
<simbalion> This is specifically about ubuntu 16 I should specify
<matsaman> maybe 'ca-certificates'
<simbalion> That's what I'm thinking too, thanks :)
<simbalion> I will try that
<timeless> simbalion: personally i tend to use https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=update-ca-trust
<timeless> it doesn't require a running install
<simbalion> It seems like this command is obsoleted?
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: pavucontrol didn't do anything either :/ where can I report the bug...?
<timeless> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=bionic&section=all&arch=any&keywords=update-ca-certificates&searchon=contents
<matsaman> simbalion: I'm not sure packages.ubuntu.com works for it for any version
<simbalion> ah update-ca-certificates
<simbalion> I appreciate the help guys
<matsaman> -trust might be the Red Hat formatting <shrug>
<thatlizdude> also I
<timeless> simbalion: you probably want ca-legacy
<timeless> which doesn't seem to be around
<simbalion> im trying to fix someone's packer script, in case anyone's wondering why I'm asking questions about an OS I don't use
<timeless> simbalion: that problem is very familiar
 * timeless has been asking similarly wonky questions to try to fix a metapackager
<matsaman> simbalion: my sympathies
<thatlizdude> also I'm not sure if this is a bug, but when I set a shortcut to "Reset and Clear" terminal, and I press it, it will do it, but it won't display the prompt back as `tput reset` does - why is that?
<matsaman> dunno, what is 'Reset and Clear'?
<thatlizdude> that's what I was asking, is that what it's supposed to do? it's when you go in the Terminal preferences and shortcuts, there's a "Reset and Clear" shortcut
<timeless> thatlizdude: `terminal` = gnome-terminal?
<thatlizdude> yes
<matsaman> who knows
<matsaman> magic GUI things are what they are: magic nonsense
<timeless> to us, `terminal` is "any random shell"
<lotuspsychje> !bug | thatlizdude
<ubottu> thatlizdude: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<timeless> thatlizdude: https://askubuntu.com/questions/793109/ubuntu-16-04-reset-and-clear-shortcut-doesnt-work ?
<thatlizdude> jesus so many things to do before filing a bug
<thatlizdude> timeless: I don't know if that's it, doesn't have a solution, but when I press the shortcut what I end up with is an empty Terminal window, showing only the cursor, not even my username
<timeless> thatlizdude: that might not be unexpected results
<timeless> try typing`reset`+<enter>
<thatlizdude> timeless: when I type it in, I get the same result, but after about 1 second, my username pops back up
<thatlizdude> `tput reset` does it immediatelly
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: feel free to share bug link afterwards
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: yeah I will if I'll file it..
<carlitosway> hi all i have a gerneral question re config of ufw for a pc running Ubuntu (not server) if i enable ufw default settings am i relatively safe and sound from malware threats
<carlitosway> or should i spend some time learning about how to setup a firewall in more detail
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1809856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809856 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[XPS 13 9370, Realtek ALC3271, Headphone Out, Right] Static/Electric background noise when volume is not muted" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: tnx for creating the bug
<lotuspsychje> carlitosway: a firewall is just one aspect of security
<lotuspsychje> carlitosway: there are much more ways to secure your machine, depending on many different things
<lotuspsychje> carlitosway: for example, wich services are you running, wich ports are open,other users access your computer,etc
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: maybe attach syslog/dmesg to the bug too
<Net|> find . -type d -print0 > dirs.txt
<Net|> find . -type f -print0 > files.txt
<Net|> #find symbolic links
<Net|> xargs -0 mkdir -p <dirs.txt
<Net|> cat files.txt | while read FILENAMES; do touch "$FILENAMES"; done
<Net|> #then tar all that up and you have a remote filesystem snapshot for about 1mb
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin Net|
<thatlizdude> lotuspsychje: what syslog do you want me to attach
<thatlizdude> actually I do hear something with my earbuds too!
<megakilobyte> sup fellas. got 7 possible rootkits says rkhunter. what to do?
<DexDeadly> Looking for an opinion on NFS vs CIFS
<DexDeadly> I have an emby server and xigmanas and right now I'm running cifs shares in the nas and mounting them in fstab through cifs.  What I'm wondering is should I be doing it through that or should I use NFS shares.  Would I gain any speed or performance doing it that way
<jexmex> Evening all
<jexmex> I am getting an error, Dec 26 23:32:50 element kernel: [ 1304.908396] [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A (start=78996 end=78997) time 327 us, min 894, max 899, scanline start 882, end 900
<jexmex> It causes my laptop to freeze up sometimes within minutes after reboot and sometimes after days.
<jexmex> I am guessing this is a problem with the drivers in the kernel for the built in intel graphics card
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I have a Thinkpad X220, with an external monitor Dell P2715Q (4k, UHD) connected via Dell original Display port cable
<jexmex> but I really do not know enough to know for sure or how to fix
<Mr_Cyclops> but at the highest resolution 3840x2160, I can't get 60Hz refresh rate
<Mr_Cyclops> tried all options from Google, Dell, but no luck. Please help. I am running Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 LTS
<Mr_Cyclops> The refresh just wont report or go beyond 30K, which pretty much defeats the purpose of having a 4K UHD monitor :(
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: I'm pretty sure human eyes do that on their own =) but let's try and fix your issue anyway
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: this monitor gets 60 with another OS?
<Mr_Cyclops> hi matsaman
<Mr_Cyclops> It's supposed to, but no :(
<Mr_Cyclops> I tried with my office laptop, which is a Dell Latitude E7470 using HDMI and DP both
<Mr_Cyclops> when I press the menu button, the monitor options shows max 60Hz, but the OS doesn't report it
<Mr_Cyclops> ( Office laptop = Windows 10 )
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: okay
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: have you tried with any other cables?
<Mr_Cyclops> oh yes! Multiple brand DP Cables (inclusive of a brand new Dell DP Cable), HDMI Cables, DVI Cables
<Mr_Cyclops> but no
<Mr_Cyclops> no luck
<Mr_Cyclops> the moment I change the resolution to one notch lower (2560x1440), I get 60
<matsaman> have you tried on anything not a laptop?
<Mr_Cyclops> matsaman, see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7tVrzTNchj/
<Mr_Cyclops> I tried with my raspberry pi :) but no joy (Dont have a desktop)
<Mr_Cyclops> tried with another Thinkpad T430S, again, same output
<Mr_Cyclops> DP-2 connected primary 2560x1440+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 597mm x 336mm
<Mr_Cyclops>    3840x2160     29.98
<Mr_Cyclops>    2560x1440     59.95*
<matsaman> where have you read it actually supports 60 at 4k?
<Mr_Cyclops> Dell forum and by design it does
<matsaman> 'by design'?
<matsaman> so you get 30 at 4k?
<Mr_Cyclops> yes
<Mr_Cyclops> but I should get 60 at 4K
<Mr_Cyclops> I even upgraded the firmware using Windows office laptop, and original drivers from Dell
<Mr_Cyclops> the firmware upgrade software even shows that it has drivers for 60@4k for HDMI 2 and DP, and the upgrade was successful, stilll ... :(
<matsaman> what's your graphics device?
<Mr_Cyclops> Good question. How can I quickly find out? what command?
<matsaman> if you look at lspci -k output, and search for 'VGA', it should say immediately following
<Mr_Cyclops> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: it should say 'blah blah in use' after that
<matsaman> but presumably 'intel'
<matsaman> that is not traditionally the beefiest of graphics devices
<Mr_Cyclops> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Mr_Cyclops> 	Subsystem: Lenovo 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Mr_Cyclops> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Mr_Cyclops> 	Kernel modules: i915
<matsaman> have you tried it on something with dedicated graphics? (nvidia, ati)
<Mr_Cyclops> I wish, but none of my devices, personal or office, has a dedicated Graphics Card
<Mr_Cyclops> I do remember, a Windows 10 laptop in the shop (where I bought the monitor from), connected to the same model showing 60 Hz at max resolution!
<Mr_Cyclops> I dont want to, but looks like I have to carry my laptops and the huge monitor to their shop tomorrow to check it out. but then I wish I could solve it
<matsaman> yeah if that's true, and if it's the same model monitor and the same edition of Windows
<matsaman> then it's probably down to the graphics device, the particular driver/config, or the cable
<matsaman> the cable is easily checked if you bring yours
<Mr_Cyclops> Cable was the most quoted solution on the internet, hence I got the original new DP cable from Office :) and plugged it in, but duhh
 * matsaman shrugs
<matsaman> you got an HDMI cable?
<Mr_Cyclops> yeah, tried that too, no luck
<matsaman> or something else digital
<matsaman> k
<Mr_Cyclops> followed every solution on google and dell's support forum, but dang, I am getting unlucky with my monitor
<Mr_Cyclops> OS, Cables, Firmware Upgrades, Ubuntu, Fedora, HDMI, DP, HDMI 2, everything I had at home, I tried :D but no joy
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: what version of Ubuntu, again?
<Mr_Cyclops> 18.04 LTS (Budgie DE)
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: it might honestly be worth checking against an Ubuntu 19 dev build
<Mr_Cyclops> I see, and I say why not :) That would be my last resort I guess before taking all my stuff to the shop after all
<Mr_Cyclops> I want you to check out an image, hold on
<matsaman> a guy with the same problem at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96828 says it worked out with a trunk drm-intel
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 96828 in DRM/Intel "Cannot set 4K screen to 60Hz on xf86-video-intel driver: CPU pipe B FIFO underrun" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<matsaman> and I would see how far you can get with just a live OS first, if you don't have media for a regular install handy
<Mr_Cyclops> I have a spare SSD for trying out actual installations, so thats not an issue at all, will try it out shortly
<Mr_Cyclops> do you have the direct URL for dowloading U 19 dev bld?
<Mr_Cyclops> I guess you meant this one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/disco-desktop-amd64.iso
<matsaman> that looks legitimate to me
<matsaman> if it works and for whatever reason you don't want to be stuck on a dev version, you should be able to get the particular kernel/X stuff in your version 18 working, too
<Mr_Cyclops> also how to send an image to pastebinit
<Mr_Cyclops> ?
<styles> I'm on 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) and I have an Nvidia 1070 Ti. I'm trying to use the shipped proprietary drivers and after installing they don't seem to load up. The display is seen as "unknown" and the nvidia config is completely empty.
<styles> I've read that there's missing packages like mesa, and I've installed those and rebooted, no luck. Any ideas?
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: just use imgur if it's not personal
<Mr_Cyclops> https://imgur.com/a/M1tHmDe
<Mr_Cyclops> matsaman, let me know if you can see the image (Look at the bottom of it, current details on left, max on right)
<Mr_Cyclops> if not that, then this > https://imgur.com/a/M1tHmDe
<matsaman> Mr_Cyclops: I can see it, I believed you already though
<Mr_Cyclops> :) I know, but still :)
<Mr_Cyclops> ok then, I am going to try the U19 dev build and come back and let you know Appreciate all of your time and help! Cheers ....
<carlitosway1> lotuspsychje thanks for your reply-this i am very aware of and beleive i have taken steps to secure other attack vectors; as much as i am able to-in relation to firewall, can you elaborate re examples of services|steps to take
<carlitosway1> my computer only has one user me and services i suppose you mean irc bittorrent vpn gaming online
<Net|> https://netpipe.ca/aha/programs.tar.gz thats my stash of program source ment to be viewed as an archive
<salty2011> hi all, anyone had issues using "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" with nvidia drivers?
<salty2011> i appear to get a purple screen after login
<Intelo> What should be the path of smtpd_milters =   in ubuntu 18?
<shifted> Hey I have a question about bash
<shifted> So I have a program called thread-archiver that is used thusly: thread-archiver <copy-pasted URL> &
<shifted> I use it by opening a terminal, typing thread-archiver and then copy pasting the URL
<shifted> What I want to know is, is it possible to make some sort of script that grabs the contents of the clipboard and if it's a URL, feed it through thread-archiver?
<shifted> I was looking at xclip just now, not sure if this is what I would need
<shifted> Sorry if I'm misusing any jargon or terms, I'm pretty sure this is a bash thing
<ducasse> shifted: xclip would be a good place to start, yes. if you need help writing a bash script, ask in #bash
<shifted> Ok cool thanks @ducasse
<matsaman> xclip -o, for teh example
<matsaman> you could probably also just cron a script that checks if all your bookmarks at a particular site are archived or not, archiving if not
<IniGit> hi
<Faults> Hey
<IniGit> I want my luks encrypted partitions not to show up in nautilus. I set noauto,x-gvfs-hide in /etc/fstab but that does not help
<IniGit> that entry in fstab only fails with luks partitions
<IniGit> I also tried something in /etc/udev/rules.d, but that also didn't work
<mohnish> Hello! what website do I use to show you guys a really long text?(Xubuntu is showing that I have an internal error, though I think everything's fine)
<matsaman> dpaste.com
<mohnish> dpaste.com, let me check it out
<mohnish> matsaman: I get this error while running 'sudo apt update' http://dpaste.com/2TX8EMT
<mohnish> Check the link out
<mohnish> No one out of 1108 people is online to help me?? Such a bad luck!
<Faults> Shutter PPA is not updated for latest 18.10... thats the error.
<mohnish> Oh there you are
<Faults> :)
<mohnish> Faults: So, how do I fix it?
<mohnish> I don't know how to edit PPAs
<Faults> I suppose Shutter is what you like to use for screenshotting needs?
<mohnish> Yes, exactly
<mohnish> Um, so how do I fix it?
<Faults> Well... its a bit shame that Shutter is not that well anymore maintained. Its such a great piece of software
<mohnish> Um, what do you mean?
<mohnish> Faults: ??
<Faults> Xenial	release	on 2016-04-02 Thats been latest relöease
<mohnish> On google it says that shutter has been removed
<mohnish> I mean, I have xfce4-screenshooter
<mohnish> How do I remove the shutter PPA?
<chull> Help! We are trying to get my husband’s new printer to work.  He has Ubuntu 16.04 and it’s a Canon PIXMA TS9120.  I slept, he worked on it, he can’t talk to tell me what he did.  I started working on it, and then we figured out that we have two different file names. They are similar but not the same. He’s got it unpacked but I don’t see a gui to operate the printer.
<chull> I’m not sure where to go from here?
<chull> cnijfilter2-source-5.50-1.tar.gz
<chull>        cnijfilter2-5.50-1-deb.tar.gz
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> chalcedny: you could end up with cnijfilter2-5.50-1-deb.tar.gz (printer) + scangearmp2-3.50-1-deb.tar.gz (scanner)
<rory> you want the deb one chull
<tomreyn> chull: the above is what i told you last night. downloads are at https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/inkjet-multifunction/ts-series-inkjet/pixma-ts9120-gray-wireless-all-in-one-inkjet-printer/pixma-ts9120?tab=drivers_downloads
<rory> https://tutorialforlinux.com/2018/11/20/how-to-install-canon-pixma-ts9120ts9140-driver-on-ubuntu-gnulinux/2/
<chull> 7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777
<chalcedny> chull i see you
<chalcedny> tomreyn, rory thank you much!
<chull> tomreyn,  rory, he's getting errors with sudo apt update: https://pastebin.com/k1MHqySi
<chull> we probably should fix it first?
<rory> I dont think those are related to this. but yeah you have at some point,added a bunch of repositories and not accepted their signing key
<rory> we can worry about that after
<chull> tomreyn,  rory, Problems with step 3 it says: 3. Downloading Driver
<chull> Download Canon TS9120/TS9140 Printer Linux Driver:  nothing seems to be clickable? Where to get the Linux driver?
<rory> I thought you already had this file sorry
<rory> i wouldnt download anything from that dodgy website anyway, get it from canon's website and just follow that website's instructions
<chull> we got the cnijfilter*deb before
<chull> the step says to download something else
<chull> root@vir:~# ls /tmp/cnijfilter*deb
<chull> ls: cannot access '/tmp/cnijfilter*deb': No such file or directory
<geirha> try  ls /tmp/cnijfilter*deb*
<geirha> looks like they've wrapped it in a tar.gz for some pointless reason
<chull> geirha, it's not there, we need some other driver
<geirha> are you sure you downloaded it to /tmp ?
<chull> they have a linux driver for TS9050 https://canon-print.com/canon-printer-pixma-ts9050-drivers/
<chull> not sure, actually
<geirha> by default, it should end up in ~/Downloads/ (if english locale)
<tomreyn> geirha: this is not an official website, i would not recommend downloading from there
<chull> eew ok.
<chull> root@vir:~# sudo apt install libxml2 libglade2-0 libpng3 libtiff5
<tomreyn> the actual website for canon printer driver downloads is (as i posted before) https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/inkjet-multifunction/ts-series-inkjet/pixma-ts9120-gray-wireless-all-in-one-inkjet-printer/pixma-ts9120?tab=drivers_downloads
<chull> it went wherever it goes
<geirha> mh, true, go to canon's own site
<chull> ok
<chull> thank you :)
<tomreyn> chull: uuh your sources.list downt look good.
<geirha> heh, they still have it wrapped in a tar.gz... stupid canon...
<tomreyn> you mix apt respoitories from differen tuubntu releases, have many 3rd party repositories.
<tomreyn> in addition to "xenial", i see "hardy", "vivid" and "unstable"
<tomreyn> this can introduce all kinds of dependency issues.
<tomreyn> and make you end up with outdated software
<tomreyn> (where outdated = no security patches, insecure)
<tomreyn> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See https://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<tomreyn> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<tomreyn> chull: so i'd recommend reinstalling, or at least removing those repositories and packages installed form there.
<chull> tomreyn, yes i think that redoing his repository would probably be what we need to do, i don't know how it gets like that, we redid it before.
<chull> the files are in Chull>printer>Canon>PIXMA>TS9120>PIXMA>TS9120>_printer
<chull> that's where it extracts to
<tomreyn> chull: apt repositories don't add themselves, they are added by the administrators only. and those should do careful consideration and regular reviews of any third party repositories they have configured.
<tomreyn> chull: the file you extracted there was downloaded form where?
<chull> my husband should read about repositories maybe
<tomreyn> chull: since i assume he's not here you'd probably best tell him / send him an email to read up on it later.
<chull> everything we actually downloaded for the printer is from the real canon site
<chull> tomreyn, he's sitting beside me. he had a stroke in 1999 and can't speak or type. he reads.
<tomreyn> i see. hello there!
<chull> he smiles hi
<tomreyn> so let's clean up your apt repositories first of all?
<chull> ok that sounds good
<tomreyn> this can take 10-30 minutes (roughly).
<chull> probably 3 times that for us blundering and arguing :)
<tomreyn> you posted the output of "apt-get update" earlier. start by looking at the warnings reported there.
<chull> ok there's a gazillion of them, mostly that they don't have the right keys
<tomreyn> those repositories with warnings do not actually work in this current state. i suggest you review which of them provide software you actually want to keep and then we can look into maybe finding better sources of the same software of making them work again.
<tomreyn> warnings or errors
<chull> ok we will take a look /me offers you peppermint chocolate chip ice cream if you want it
<tomreyn> hehe, thanks
<chull> :)
<tomreyn> apt repositories are configured in /etc/apt/sources.list and in separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tomreyn> there is a graphical interface (GUI) for managing them which you can run with this command: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=1
<tomreyn> usually these records / repository definitions consist of three parts: a URL, an ubuntu version name (such as "xenial"), and a software component (often "main)
<tomreyn> i sould recommend disabling, maybe outright removing those which dont have a version name of "xenial", since those canbe for other ubuntu releases and may cause problems. you should not mix apt repositories for different ubuntu releases unless you have verified that this is definitely not an issue (there are some 3rd party repositories which provide pretty self-contained software which works across multiple ubuntu releases, and they dont provide
<tomreyn> release specific builds).
<chull> ok
<chull> we were kind of looking through what he has
<chull> let's see what software-properties-gtk --open-tab=1 does
<tomreyn> good. going through this will take a while, feel free to ping me (i.e. write my nickname, tomreyn, here) when you're done (and feel free to post the output of "sudo apt-get update" again then)
<chull> okies tomreyn, some things are stuff i don't recognize but they say Xenial
<tomreyn> chull: can you give an example?
<chull> tomreyn, atareao?
<chull> Hit:31 http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<chull> heh a grep xenial would give him acceptable things if we were using a vi type tool
<tomreyn> chull: so the url of this is http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/ if you add the following to this url you get the address of a list of packages available in this repository: "dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz"
<tomreyn> howerver, this list is in a crompressed file. here'S a command you can run on the terminal to get the list of packages it provides:
<tomreyn> wget -qO- http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz | gunzip | awk '/^Package:/ {print $2}'
<chull> great :)
<chalcedny> t]
<chull> he has used things from here before, like the weather indicator and national geographic wallpaper
<tomreyn> chull: so while you go down the list of repositories installed you can take notes on why they were installed. and then later on you or we can look for alternative repositories provide the same functionality.
<chull> ok
<chull> cairo dock may not be supported, he loves cairo-dock
<tomreyn> cairo dock is now called "glx dock", a web search tells me. maybe the repository loccation has changed.
<tomreyn> in case you prefer working on a terminal, this should provide a list of non xenial repositories: grep -rlEv '^(#|.*xenial)' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep -v '.save$'
<chull> tomreyn, you are awesome!
<tomreyn> :) thanks.
<chull> that didn't show a list?
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe yours are all in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tomreyn> the command above dowsn't work on this file.
<chull> ahh
<tomreyn> ls -alh /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<chull> great
<tomreyn> ... shows you the repository configurations you have
<chull> can we print it to less or more or something?
<tomreyn> .save files are older 'backup' copies, you can just rm them to get a better overview
<chull> ah
<tomreyn> you can pipe anything to | less
<chull> i'm rusty
<tomreyn> cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | less
<tomreyn> but then you wont know where those configurations are
<chull> that's printing out the xenial ones
<tomreyn> yes, all of you have
<tomreyn> xenial and others
<chull> no. it's just xenial no hardy etc
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe you disabled the hardy ones already on the gui?
<chull> not that i'm aware of
<tomreyn> this lists files containing 'hardy': grep -rl hardy /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<tomreyn> this lists files not containing "xenial" (same as before, you said there was no output?): grep -rlEv '^(#|.*xenial)' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep -v '.save$'
<chull> yeah i don't see it. wonder if that gui did more than just look
<tomreyn> i dont think the GUI does anything other than show the current state until you use it to make changes
<tomreyn> but i have not reviewed its code
<tomreyn> !info cairo-dock xenial
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 47 kB
<chull> awesome
<tomreyn> so version 3.4.1 is in ubuntu itself (no need for a ppa if this version is sufficient)
<chull> excellent
<chull> we will have to see if it's what he wants
<tomreyn> sure. this may be the case for other softwares you have ppas set up for, too. maybe the same or newer versions are actualyl available in ubuntu. you can check this here as i just did above, or talk to our channel bot ubottu directly using the same commands. or use the website: https://packages,ubuntu,com/ (see below for the search options)
<tomreyn> i'll bbl ~ 30 mins
<tomreyn> if you get bored, do this in the meantime https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<chull> ok
<chull> thanks have a good one
<tomreyn> untracked packages don't have an upgrade path and are thus a potential security risk (they get no security fixes), but they also dont get bug fixes and new functionality.
<chull> nod
<chull> he may have installed a Debian package (.deb file) directly using the 'dpkg' command.
<anilkaradag> hi there; is there any way to disable MSI for only ahci not all pci
<rhagu> hi I am running two m1015 raid controllers in my server, I am seeing all hdds in /dev/by-id proberly except for two which are garbled, any ideas what I can look at next?
<chalcedny> i'm over here, chull is taking a short break
<TJ-> anilkaradag: possibly, although things may break. echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/<path-to-device/msi_bus" - read first https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/PCI/MSI-HOWTO.txt
<reallymemorable> Whats the equivalent of tail -f nohup.out that will start at the tail but allow me to scroll up?
<geirha> less can follow too
<matsaman> +F
<geirha> less nohup.out   then shift+f to start following
<matsaman> | less +F should also work, IIRC
<cryptodan> if this is for troubleshooting something, then i would grep for what you are trying to find out and redirect the output to a file and analyze the file for whatever you want to troubleshoot
<reallymemorable> ok tahnks
<reallymemorable> it appears my script running the background hit an error
<reallymemorable> i got to the bottom with less nohup.out and shift + f
<reallymemorable> but it wont let me scroll up
<geirha> ctrl+c to abort follow mode
<geirha> so what you really wanted was shift+g which just moves you to the end of the file without following
<reallymemorable> ah ok
<reallymemorable> This is my error: `ERROR 1: JSON parsing error: buffer size overflow (at offset 0)`
<reallymemorable> Does this mean I ran out of memory?
<geirha> more likely the json has some key or value that is larger than some arbitrary limit in the json parser
<reallymemorable> Thats weird though because I ran this exact bash file to handle these geojsons from an osx laptop and it worked fine.  Now I have it in an ubuntu EC2 instance and it's hitting an error.
<reallymemorable> Unless GDAL for Ubuntu is different from GDAL for OSX
<tomreyn> chull: i'm back, ping me if you need anything else
<geirha> check the version difference. Could be the one in Ubuntu is older and has a bug that's fixed in newer versions
<reallymemorable> got it
<reallymemorable> so that might mean i just cant do it from ubuntu
<reallymemorable> because i installed GDAL on this instance myself
<reallymemorable> so I assume it got the newest version
<reallymemorable> GDAL 2.2.3, released 2017/11/20 vs GDAL 2.3.1, released 2018/06/22
<reallymemorable> The versions are different
<chull> tomreyn we definitely need you :)
<chull> tomreyn, error when we tried to run your script: The volume “Filesystem root” has only 73.7 KB disk space remaining.
<chull> You can free up disk space by removing programs or files or by moving files to another disk or partition.The volume “Filesystem root” has only 73.7 KB disk space remaining.
<chull> You can free up disk space by removing programs or files or by moving files to another disk or partition.
<geirha> searching the error message, I found this: http://osgeo-org.1560.x6.nabble.com/gdal-dev-Exporting-large-geojsons-to-postgis-using-ogr2ogr-td5341035.html  which suggests it was fixed in november 2017, but perhaps it didn't make it to the 2.2.3 version
<reallymemorable> Noooooo
<reallymemorable> Ok thanks
<chull> i'm thinking it would be easiest (not that it's approved anymore, to just delete the hardy repository and maybe others, can i do that manually?
<reallymemorable> Have to figure out how to update gdal now
<chull> #### Yuuguu - http://yuuguu.com
<chull> deb http://update.yuuguu.com/repositories/apt hardy multiverse
<reallymemorable> geirha: it does appear to be related to RAM
<reallymemorable> but also teh version
<geirha> reallymemorable: yeah
<tomreyn> chull: yes, you can just rename the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d to *.disabled (or anythig other than .list really) and they will be ignored (with a warning)
<reallymemorable> how do i update a package (gdal) in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> chull: alternatively create a directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d.disabled and move them there. or just delete them.
<reallymemorable> i tried apt-get update gdal
<geirha> reallymemorable: the package version is locked, so you'd have to install it from a different source
<reallymemorable> like pull it directly from github or something?
<chalcedny> tomreyn, i think we filled up his root directory with printer stuff
<tomreyn> chull: the main issue is that the root file system (mounted at "/") has run full. as the message said, you will need to delete some  software or take other measures to recover from this. the graphical "baobab" software can help you identify what is taking space.
<chull> tomreyn, i'll look up baobab?
<tomreyn> chalcedny: the printer drivers hardly took much space. run "df -h" and "sudo parted -ls" to get an idea of which file systems are mount, and which disks you have attached and where you may have space left.
<geirha> reallymemorable: the easiest would be using a PPA, if there is one
<tomreyn> chull: you can install baobab using "sudo apt install baobab" - but not right now since the disk is full, wait until we recovered some space. maybe it is already installed, then just run it using "baobab". if it's not installed,
<tomreyn> actually you should run baobab with sudo: "sudo baobab"
<geirha> to see where the size is used from a terminal, you can   cd / && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h  , then cd into the largest dir and run sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h again. Rince and repeat until you find some large files you can remove
<reallymemorable> geirha: ok thanks
<maeud> Hi, can anyone help me with a preseed issue, it fails when trying to install the grub bootloader. Here is the partman section of my preseed file: https://pastebin.com/raw/F265bZgw
<chull> tomreyn, he did have baobab, it's showing he's pretty full, is there a way to see what he's got there?
<maeud> The error is: "Volume group sda not found" then next line "Cannot process volume group sda"
<maeud> I also have in my preseed: "d-i grub-installer/bootdev string /dev/sda1" but that's ignored
<maeud> if I chroot into /target and run parted, I can see /boot is on /dev/sda1
<maeud> but grub fails to install...
<tomreyn> chull: there are those triangles you can use to expand an entry showing subdirectories. and when you right-click a subdirectory you can open it in a graphical file browser to inspect the directory contents
<tomreyn> chull: but geirha's suggestion is good, too,makes it easier to share the output with us here.
<tomreyn> obviously deleting (moving to trash) files on the / file system is dangerous, since it can be impotant system files
<tomreyn> some directories on / where you may find files to delete: /var/cache/apt /tmp /var/tmp
<chull> tomreyn, i think he's saying that he needs to move some files
<tomreyn> sure, maybe you have some space elsewhere...
<chull> i think he does he is saying 150 gb and it's only 70 full but in the wrong parts
<bobrosswins> I'm having sound issues on 18.04. Same as this user. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1097694/buzzy-sound-msi-b450-mortar-ubuntu-18-04
<chull> and then again maybe something filled up things that he didn't mean to get
<bobrosswins> Anything I can do?
<bobrosswins> Tried disabling pulse audio
<bobrosswins> Nothing seems to work
<chull> he is a gui person, is there a file visualizer in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !sound | bobrosswins
<ubottu> bobrosswins: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> chull: "nautilus" is the default file browser on gnome
<maeud> is there a trigger for my issue tomreyn :(
<bobrosswins> ubottu, what am I looking for specifically?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> maeud: no. apparently the issue is that the installer thinks sda is a LVM2 VG. i' not that much into preseeding, so i'm not really able to help.
<tomreyn> bobrosswins: i don't really know. i think there is #alsa also, you could try there. or tra a different kernel version see if it makes a difference.
<bobrosswins> tomreyn, i'm new to ubuntu. used to installing realtek drivers on windows
<bobrosswins> is that a thing on linux?
<bobrosswins> or should it just work
<tomreyn> chull: nautilus should also spawn from baobab when you right-click on the directories and select "open folder" there.
<chull> tomreyn, i think something is growing in his computer, he just tried to save a file and it won't.
<chull> ok thanks
<tomreyn> bobrosswins: most of the time things just work on linux. sometimes they don't then a newer kernel sometimes helps.
<bobrosswins> how do i do that?
<bobrosswins> update the kernal
<tomreyn> !hwe | bobrosswins
<ubottu> bobrosswins: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chull> tomreyn, would apt-get autoremove canon  get rid of it?
<tomreyn> bobrosswins: there seem to be multiple MSI boards which are based on the B450 chipset, which is yours?
<bobrosswins> tomahawk
<bobrosswins> updated the kernal and restarted. same issue. ergh.
<tomreyn> chull: get rid of what? this command would fail, since the "autoremove" action does not take any arguments
<chull> tomreyn, yes, ok.. and we don't really know if whatever is filling up his drive rapidly is canon, but if it causes the computer to crash it won't be good
<chull> whatever is happening is unexpected
<tomreyn> chull: why do you think something is constantly filling it up, did you delete anything, yet, is the value for "used" in the output produced by the "df /" command constantly rising if you run it repeatedly?
<chull> (baobab:5741): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into '/home/chull/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to write file '/home/chull/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.ZTIUUZ': write() failed: No space left on device
<chull> we are seeing other errors as well from time to time
<tomreyn> chull: this is expected as long as the disk remains full
<tomreyn> i mean the / file sytem, not the disk
<tomreyn> moving files to trash (which you can do with baobab) does not immediately delete them and so doe snot immediately recover space.
<tomreyn> you will still need to purge the trash, which you can do from nautilus.
<tomreyn> actually baobab moves directories / folders to trash, not single files
<tomreyn> bobrosswins: did you reboot after installing the HWE kernel?
<bobrosswins> yep
<chull> Filesystem                  1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<bobrosswins> thanks for trying to help
<bobrosswins> i'm at a loss
<tomreyn> bobrosswins: you're welcome. sorry, i'm not good at helping with audio issues, which is why i pointed to documentation and to the #alsa channel here on freenode. maybe also try a bios update, since this board is soemwhat new and there are several such updates. the last thing i can think of is http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html - might also help, not sure.
<tomreyn> bobrosswins: bios updates are at https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK#down-bios
<tomreyn> chull: you posted one line there, which is the first line the "df" command prints. it's a generic table header.
<tomreyn> chull: you can pipe command output to either the "pastebinit" or "nc termbin.com 9999" commands. example: df / | pastebinit
<tomreyn> chull: this will return a URL which you can then post here.
<chalcedny> hmmm
<chalcedny> let me see if i can ssh to his
<tomreyn> chull / chalcedny: the warning message baobab printed suggests that the home directory, where you users' files are stored, is on the same file system as the operating system. this means that you may actually want to just delete or move (such as to external storage, like a usb disk) some files in your home directory to recover space.
<chalcedny> tomreyn, df / only gives me that one line
<chalcedny> ~$ df -h /
<chalcedny> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<tomreyn> chalcedny: strange, never seen that. try just "df"
<chalcedny>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  886G  841G     0 100% /
<chalcedny> laughing
<chalcedny> the  / makes it a command
<tomreyn> chalcedny: ah right
<tomreyn> chalcedny: this is outpout from "df -h /", though
<chalcedny> yes
<chalcedny> df  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 928081392 880914520         0 100% /
<tomreyn> chalcedny: 841 GB of data are stored on this disk. exactly 0 bytes are available.
<chalcedny> tomreyn, he's having a headache and doesn't know what he wants to do
<tomreyn> chalcedny: i'd start a file browser (nautilus) and look through the Downloads folder and see what's not strictly necessary / can be easily re-downloaded.
<chalcedny> trying navigating to downloads with ssh
<tomreyn> ls /home/*/Downloads
<chalcedny> ~$ /ls /home/*/Downloads
<chalcedny> -bash: /ls: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> chalcedny: you have an extra leading slash
<chalcedny> without the slash it returns nothing too
<chalcedny> ~$ ls /home/*/Downloads
<tomreyn> chalcedny: cd / && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h
<tomreyn> we're just inspecting, not making any changes.
<tomreyn> chalcedny: if you pipe this into "pastebinit" or "nc termbin.com 9999" and post the url here we can suggest what to do next.
<chull> 21M	./etc
<chull> 43M	./tmp
<chull> 926M	./lib
<tomreyn> !paste | chull
<ubottu> chull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | chull
<ubottu> chull: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<chull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qSQgQZSdWJ/
<chull> (i knew we had pastebinit in here)
<tomreyn> chull: so of the 841GB stored on the disk, 824GB are in /home. that's a lot - is this expected? maybe there is something there which is not strictly needed?
<tomreyn> chull: now look more closely into what's in /home: cd /home && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h | pastebinit
<chull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QgnQzpK4xr/
<tomreyn> chull: so there is only your user, and all this space is allocated in there. more details: cd /home/chull && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h | pastebinit
<tomreyn> i.e. you traverse into the subdirectories, get the idea?
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to clean up zeitgeist database? e.g. shrinken to one month
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: there should be a GUI for this
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: which gui?
<chull> tomreyn, i do.. working with him to figure out where things are
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: depends on what you are running there, i guess
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: xubuntu
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: version 999?
<irgendwer4711> irgendwer4711: 18.10.999
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: talking to yourself, eh? :)
<irgendwer4711> sometimes
<tomreyn> i have (default gnome3) ubuntu 18.04 here, but i think it should be available from xubuntu system properties as well
<tomreyn> look for a "privacy" option there
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: ahhh
<irgendwer4711> "clear usage data"
<tomreyn> possibly
<maeud> Anyone here good with preseeding?
<maeud> can't install grub, volume group sda not found
<tomreyn> maeud: there is also #ubuntu-server in case you'd like to try your luck there, too.
<maeud> Thanks tomreyn
<chull> tomreyn, is this stuff that can be gotten rid of?
<chull> chull@vir:/tmp$ ls -l | pastebinit
<chull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDMTyttkhC/
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: activity-log-manager-control-center is what i meant
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: I have got a activity-log-manager
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: may work, too, but i'm not sure it has a GUI
<irgendwer4711> it has
<tomreyn> chull: hard to tell.. these are directories in /tmp/, i can't tell what's in them precisely. mayabe have a look at /tmp/timeshift, this is non standard, i think
<chull> tomreyn, it's mv /trash/ or how?
<tomreyn> chull: i suspect timeshift is this https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift ? it may store important state data on your backups, then
<chull> yes, and he says he doesn't need it
<tomreyn> chull: if you identified something you (really!) know is safe to delete, then delete it right away: sudo rm /path/tp/something
<tomreyn> chull: if you identified something you (really!) know is safe to delete, then delete it right away: sudo rm /path/to/something
<chull> tomreyn, if i'm in the directory it will just delete it?
<tomreyn> this works only with files, not with entire directories.
<chull> ah yeah
<chull> it's actually remdir no?
<tomreyn> chull: to delete a directory, move out of the directory ("cd ..") and delete the directory recursively. but this is a very dangerous operation, so mayke sure you have no typos: sudo rm -r /path/to/directory
<tomreyn> also, only use "sido" if you really have to.
<tomreyn> *sudo
<isene> Is there a way to tell libinput/touchpad to be less sensitive to motion while I tap? It seems a bit too sensitive to finger motion while tapping as it misses more taps now that I've upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: it does not shrink :-D
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: you may need to vacuum it, or wait for it to happen automatically
<irgendwer4711> I did that too
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: maybe just uninstall it then
<irgendwer4711> this is the last options
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: I think zeitgeist-fts is the main problem
<Kazdax> should i use synaptic packager to remove apps or the shell ?
<tomreyn> irgendwer4711: sorry, can't help, i dont use it myself
<tomreyn> Kazdax: either is fine.
<tomreyn> Kazdax: that's if, by "the shell", you mean apt
<Kazdax> yes i meant apt
<tomreyn> Kazdax: personally i prefer the terminal since this ensures you don'T miss any warnings which are maybe not transported to the GUI.
<Kazdax> yup
<tomreyn> chull / chalcedny any luck finding something to delete, yet?
<chull> tomreyn, he is (when he's awake) actually very very good with computers. today is not a good day.
<tomreyn> looking at what you posted earlier - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qSQgQZSdWJ/ - there might be something to delete in /opt and somewhere below /var , too.
<chull> tomreyn, he's asking ME how to do things .. is nuts.
<tomreyn> also /core can be deleted right away is this is a file
<tomreyn> chull: alright, maybe just let it sit for another day, wont hurt ;-)
<chull> tomreyn, how does he move it from /tmp/ to trash? (i hate that it's been so lonjg for me and ubuntu keeps stuff in different places
<tomreyn> Trash is actually a hidden directory in the users' home directory, i think
<tomreyn> so it *may* be /home/chull/.Trash or /home/chull/.config/Trash or something
<tomreyn> actually it's /home/chull/.local/share/Trash/files
<tomreyn> but if you delete it with the file browser then the file browser will record more info on when it was deleted and where it used to be stored, so that it can be moved back
<tomreyn> this would then go into /home/chull/.local/share/Trash/info/
<tomreyn> chull: so you could move files to Trash from the terminal (using the "mv" command), but i'd recommend you also create a meta data file if you do, otherwise it may not show up on the GUI
<chalcedny> nice
<chalcedny> how does he get root to move files with the graphical interface?
<tomreyn> sudo nautilus
<chalcedny> sweet
<tomreyn> but be careful about what you're moving with root
<tomreyn> also note that using GUI tools like nautilus with sudo will often create files in /root, they are usually small, but it's cruft you may want to remove later
<tomreyn> sudo ls -lah /root
<chalcedny> hehe
<chalcedny> he seems happier
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> chalcedny / chull: i have to leave for a while, talk to you later!
<ironhalik> hello - quick question - can I do apt-get update, to only update a single repo? I want to download only the main repo list
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik: whats the purpose of that?
<chalcedny> have a good one tomreyn we sure appreciate you :)
<ironhalik> lotuspsychje: the purpose is to update only the main repo. I'm doing a docker entrypoint that needs to do apt-get update, and I dont want to pull all the PPAs, universe, backports etc
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chalcedny> he sure does!
<chalcedny> ice cream too! and cherries on top
<ironhalik> looks like you can manually specify a source list file, via Dir::Etc::sourcelist option - but you cant specify particular repo
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik: its not really reccomended to keep packages no up to date, not sure why you dont wanna have universe or backports left behind?
<ironhalik> lotuspsychje: ahh, coz I only need the latest linux-headers and I know I already have everything up to date - generally its a niche use case where I'm optimizing docker container startup time
<ironhalik> but I sadly still need to pull linux-headers at run time (the kernel might differ between runs)
<r4co0n> I am desperately trying to preseed the keyboard configuration for 18.04 bionic using a packer (with virtualbox) starting from a netinstall. What I'm using is here: https://github.com/r4co0n/packer-ubuntu-18.04/
<r4co0n> I always end up with an English layout, which I can successfully reconfigure to German using `dpkg- reconfigure keyboard-configuration`.
<r4co0n> (I mean `dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`)
<tomreyn> d-i keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap select de
<tomreyn> d-i keyboard-configuration/layoutcode string de
<tomreyn> r4co0n: should be this
<r4co0n> I tried getting everything keyboard-configuration related afterwards with `debconf-get-selections`
<r4co0n> tomreyn, I am quite sure I've tried those, but let's see...
<tomreyn> d-i keymap select de
<tomreyn> this also
<r4co0n> debconf-get-selection always show the long values, 'Danish' and the like...
<tomreyn> debian installer and debconf are not the same thing
<r4co0n> tomreyn, keymap is just shorthand for keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap, or am I mistaken?
<tomreyn> i think keymap is tty, xkb-keymap is X
<r4co0n> I'm coming from Debian, and there this method of extracting preseed values is what's documented and (mostly) working.
<r4co0n> I'll report back after rebuilding with your 3 lines.
<qwebirc16206> Hi there! I am trying to install Ubuntu server 18.04 on my machine with 2 HDDs.
<r4co0n> I am not mistaken when I drop the 'd-i' prefix and use these as boot parameters?
<r4co0n> I will later try to move as much back to the preseed file, I just want a working poc.
<j0seph> Can anyone explain why installing HexChat (from the ubuntu-cosmic-universe repo, not the Snap / Flatpak store) via Ubuntu Software allows me to minimise hexchat to tray, but installing it with apt via the terminal (sudo apt install hexchat) gives a version that doesn't come with this?
<qwebirc16206> I try to setup the RAID 1 during the installation, but I always get curtin command block-meta error.
<qwebirc16206> I tried wiping the disks, putting new GPTs, but it didn't help.
<tomreyn> r4co0n: i dont know whether boot parameters work.
<qwebirc16206> I will post the images in a second...
<qwebirc16206> Any idea what could be going on?
<r4co0n> tomreyn, there is some documentation saying locale-related stuff has to be pre-seeded early, and I think what is happening now is that the boot parameter `locale=en_GB` is used for keyboard configuration, bar all the 'de'-Layout related settings in `ubuntu.json`'s boot_command and `http/preseed.cfg`'s settings.
<tomreyn> j0seph: maybe it was just not considered for the deb. post a feature request or patch against the package.
<qwebirc16206> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dfw_TpcUDGbepl4sO5arQ97Tc-SNUrHn
<TJ-> j0seph: possibly the system default has --no-install-recommends but software centre installs Recommends?
<qwebirc16206> Please help...
<r4co0n> tomreyn, I will try with the values in both places, it won't hurt I suppose...
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc16206: join #ubuntu-server please
<j0seph> tomreyn, TJ-, you both make good points. TJ-, how do I check if --no-install-recommends is enabled by default?
<tomreyn> qwebirc16206: what's the exact file name of the ISO file you created the installer from?
<qwebirc16206> tomreyn: I have no idea anymore. I have created the bootable usb a couple of days ago. The ISO was downloaded through the official website though...
<tomreyn> qwebirc16206: do you still have the installation media?
<TJ-> j0seph: you can tell when doing the "apt-get install" because, if it isn't going to install Recommends, it'll list the Recommends that /could/ have been installed, but won't be - if that makes sense!
<TJ-> j0seph: On my system for example I have:  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05-no-install-recommends:1:APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<TJ-> j0seph: that's my specific choice though, not a default. Try "grep -rn Recommends /etc/apt" to see if yours has a setting
<qwebirc16206> romreyn: yes I do
<tomreyn> qwebirc16206: whats in /.disk/info ?
<j0seph> TJ-: Ah yes, I've seen that before! Thanks for the friendly advice, I think I'll go enable that now :) And no, I do not have such a setting it seems.
<TJ-> j0seph: if you do "apt-cache show hexchat" You'll also see some "Suggests:" packages (as well as "Recommends:") I doubt those would have the effect you asked about but it is useful to know these things. Usually, Recommends are installed by default but Suggests are not, without using --install-suggests
<tomreyn> qwebirc16206: i notice you're now discussing this in #ubuntu-server, so i'll move there
<qwebirc16206> ok
<j0seph> Ah, yes, I do have the packages it recommends, so I do have that feature enabled. However, I don't have the suggests. Thanks for clearing that up for me! Also, I spoke with TingPing (Hexchat Author) in #hexchat and he says that me installing TopIcons Plus is what enabled this functionality.
<j0seph> So maybe I was overcomplicating things. Heh.
<j0seph> TJ-: Thanks again for your help!
<r4co0n> tomreyn, I owe you, it works now. Thanks a bunch :)))
<r4co0n> Now I just have to figure out which of those redundant lines I can drop, but I already thought about writing a script for testing this piece-by-piece.
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> While installing via apt, is there a way to specify the particular PPA if a package exists in multiple PPAs?
<pikapika> The software in question exists both in the official Ubuntu repos
<pikapika> and has its own PPA with the latest version
<pikapika> I want the latter
<jhutchins_wk> pikapika: -t <repo> should work, that's how you do backports.
<TJ-> pikapika: the latest version should always be installe,d barring any apt pinning. Use "apt-cache policy <package-name>" to see the installation candidate
<tomreyn> r4co0n: you're welcome
<tda> i thought ppa packages could not have the same name as a package in an official repo
<tomreyn> sure, they can
<TJ-> tda: that's the most common scenario - PPA packages in place of (older) archive packages
<itguys> I'm considering Ubuntu for my server. What strengths does it have vs other distributions? I'm trying to find the most stable distribution for wireguard and Nextcloud.
<OerHeks> stable = LTS, so 18.04 LTS will be fine.
<DexDeadly> any one using s3fs
<OerHeks> DexDeadly, amazon does
<DexDeadly> sorry the s3fs_fuse
<tomreyn> itguys: wireguard is not considered stable by its developers, yet. but i assume you mean 'stable' as in reliably running, with an upgrade path. then i guess you're fine with ubuntu.
<itguys> tomreyn: Yeah. That's what I meant. I meant with the OS, not the service. Thank you.
<itguys> tomreyn: I didn't realize the whole protocol wasn't considered stable yet (just saw that the Android app wasn't), so maybe I might want to wait anyway. Thanks for the heads up.
<tomreyn> yw
<tomreyn> the notice on the website isn't that obvious, but then, there are a lot ofsoftwares and services which their developers don't consider stable but others would. such as tor (was considered 'unstable' for a long time), gmail (was considered 'beta' for a long time). on the other hand, for this (VPN) application, you probably want it really stable and secure.
<itguys> tomreyn: Yeah. I'm seeing if it's stable enough. Might just want to go with OpenVPN for now. I would like this to be as stable as possible, but it's just for my personal network, not a production one so some failure is ok as long as it's not decrypted. I have a lot of research to do.
<pikapika> TJ-, nope, that command lists the older package from the Ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: we dont really reccomend adding external ppa's in the first place
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: to avoid packages and dependencys scrambled up
<pikapika> Normally true, but its supplied by VLC only for VLC
<pikapika> and the one in the repos here is ancient tbh
<Captain_Haddock> I'm trying to access a failing/failed SSD. It had started acting up a few weeks ago and was replaced. I was able to access it for about 5 minutes just now (via USB) before it failed. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fRNJd4xNMf/
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea if I can repair this somehow?
<lotuspsychje> Captain_Haddock: wich brand of ssd is this
<tda> I see it got the capacity, but not the partition table. you may still be able to use recovery software if it is indeed still readable. consider the fs lost
<Ool> Captain_Haddock: usually it's better to dump the fail device before trying to act on it, (just plug as R/O ,dump it with dd, and try something on the dump not the original)
<rushikesh> Why gnome is default for ubuntu not other desktop?
<Captain_Haddock> lotuspsychje: It's a Kingston. Do you want the model number?
<Captain_Haddock> Ool: That sounds like a great idea. Will I be able to do that if I see read errors?
<tda> you should use ddrescue to read around the errors if there are any
<NTQ> Hi. Is there a way to check the reason why gnome-shell is consuming to much CPU time even if I am not doing much?
<Captain_Haddock> This is the output from smartctl -a when the drive was directly connected a few days ago. it's currently connect via a USB enclosure.
<Captain_Haddock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96FK8WzyX7/
 * Captain_Haddock reads up on ddrescue
<lotuspsychje> rushikesh: ubuntu desktop has now gnome by default, you can still choose or install other !flavors
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: htop
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: on older systems, gnome-shell will rise high on cpu/mem
<tda> typical SMART. reallocated sectors, can't read the test logs, 'no errors logged'
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: And then what? I already know that it is consuming too much CPU. I need to know why. Is it an issue with graphics, i/o, network, someething totaly unrelated...
<tda> you MAY be able to get stuff back with dd/ddrescue/recovery software, but this is pretty typical failure pattern for SSD/USB. this is why you have backups.
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: how about you start with sharing your system specs first?
<Captain_Haddock> tda: Most of it is backed up. There is just one data folder that I've missed :(
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: your system up to date? kernel version? ubuntu version?
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: Of course. Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, Kernel 4.15.0-43-generic x86_64, 24 GB RAM, Intel Core i7-3820QM @ 2.7 GHz, Nvidia Quadro K2000M 2 GB
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: Because you've got the device connected via USB, the system cannot use the required ATA commands to query the SMART data fully. There are options to smartctl to potentially enable better operation through a USB<>SATA bridge
<lotuspsychje> with those specs gnome should be rocknroll NTQ
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: see "man smartctl" and the --device options
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Hi :) Is that worth doing now?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: well, it depends on how the device was/is failing
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: That can be gauged only via smartctl?
<NTQ> I also think so. But it doesn't. Is it because I am using the nvidia drivers? Should I use nouveau? Wayland is not an alternative, there are issues with applications that require root privileges.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: I suspect the firmware has been knobbled... read this! https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/937255-25-ssd-become-satafirm-s11/
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: seems to be a common issue: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-3558694/ssd-drive-suddenly-unallocated-111-free-space.html
<Captain_Haddock> Same vendor huh?
<Captain_Haddock> Or is that a generic name?
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: My drive is a Kingston SSDNow A400 120GB. This is the same one noted by kom51k23s in your tomshardware link.
<Captain_Haddock> "By this moment I've found a lot of information about it issue and the disk needs updating (firmware updating). "
<Captain_Haddock> I don't think I've ever updated or had to update the firmware for a disk drive.
<pikapika> jhutchins_wk, what do I have to supply to the -t option?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: the device name "SATAFIRM   S11" appears when the device's firmware has been damaged/corrupted/disappeared
<jhutchins_wk> pikapika: I would guess the name of the repo from the sources.list
<jhutchins_wk> pikapika: This is not something I've tested myself.
<NTQ> Just found out that cpu usage drops significantly if I disable showing the seconds on the clock in the top panel with the tweak tool.
<Etua> Hello, I'm on my way to setup a home server on a new machine and I decided to try Ubuntu Server with it's contenerization and virtualization. Is there any reason to use standard Ubuntu Server over MASS? Is the latter suitable only for scalable environments with multiple machines or can it be reasonable on only one bare-metal server?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: read especially comment #8 here, interesting background, and a glimmer of a possible fix http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=158083
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: Seems like S11 (or S??) is the current FW version
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Reading. Thanks.
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Looks like this is the firmware updater: https://www.kingston.com/en/support/technical/ssdmanager
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: looks like someone else with that same device on Ubuntu too: https://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=123423.0
<Captain_Haddock> Windows only. My only windows machine is an ollllld laptop. I hope it will work if I use the USB enclosure.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: probably not
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: They recommend testdisk too :( TIL of the existence of ddrescue, testdisk, scalpel, and foremost.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: as it says, it needs AHCI mode
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: you could try issuing direct ATA commands to read specific sectors using hdparm, just in case it can succeed where others fail
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: As others have suggested, I'll first try to copy the drive if possible (with ddrescue) before trying anything destructive.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock:I've found a hacking site where it indicates the problem is the storage control is made by phison and is know for this problem; looks like they even created a firmware patcher that possibly works
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: for Linux?
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: no; I'm looking for clues as to how it failed the way it has. Seems the controller is "Phison PS3111SB" and searching for that gets some better results. Still only gathering background details but helpful to know what you're dealing with
<RahulAN> Hi All
<RahulAN> I have install lxdm and made lxdm default.. Now i get lxdm login screen , How can i revert it back to GNOME Desktop ?
<tda> there should be an option for that at the login screen
<RahulAN> tda: Yes it is there.. But i need my gnome Login , instead of lxdm
<tda> so you're trying to chnage the login screen, not the desktop environment you login to?
<RahulAN> tda:  Yes correct ..
<tda> https://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: looks like this Phison PS3111-S11 controller has a fault; it's used in lots of different manufacturers devices and the reports are all similar. This review mentions the controller: http://gearopen.com/computers/kingston-a400-ssd-240-gb-review-72660/
<RahulAN> tda: Cool that worked .. Let me reboot and check
<RahulAN> tda: Thanks :) It worked
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Cheers. I'm trying to see how I can upgrade the firmware.
<Captain_Haddock> Most guides simply assume that it's connected to your current system and has not failed :(
<tda> get your data back first
<tda> trying to update firmware on a failed/failing drive sounds really stupid if you care about the data
<Captain_Haddock> tda: I agree :) I've installed ddrescue. From what I can see, it copies one block device to another block device? So I'll need to create a new partition somewhere?
<tda> output can be a file
<tda> everything on linux is a file anyway
<Captain_Haddock> tda: OK. I've install testdisk which has an analyse option that I'm running now.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: I'd recommend you assume the device is dead - there's obviously a Phison controller fault that causes this, I doubt a FW upgrade will repair that
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: I'd given up on it a few weeks ago. But when I connected it a couple of days ago, it worked for a while and then died again.
<Captain_Haddock> But it's not looking good.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: Looks like a claim on Kingston for a replacement - that's the only way failures like this get communicated back to the manufacturer and might get fixed
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: if all the SSD manufacturers start bothering Phison over the same problem, things changes
<Captain_Haddock> This is what happens when I run ddrescue: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nMtz884Mpj/
<Captain_Haddock> Dies and is then redetected.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: you've good evidence across the 'net that this issue is related to the controller and affects multiple brands
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Yep. I just want to give data recovery a try before I do that.
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: the failure doesn't surprise me; I suspect the wear-levelling data/algorithm, stored in the flash itself, has been corrupted
<cryptodan> Captain_Haddock: put the drive in an external enclosure and see if it will work there
<Captain_Haddock> cryptodan: That's where it is now.
<cryptodan> and it is still doing that error?
<Captain_Haddock> yep although I didn't try the ddrescue when it was directly connected. But other behaviour was similar.
<cryptodan> try using testdisk or photorec as a last resort
<JRTGuy> What's the advised way to install the latest NVIDIA drivers? The 'additional drivers' tab in software centre says nothing. I tried installing from NVIDIA website but it said the distribution install script failed. I did find a ppa 'graphics-drivers' and added it but it gave a big wall of text about how it's in testing. Is there an easier way to do this?
<cryptodan> JRTGuy: what video card
<JRTGuy> RTX 2070. Needs latest driver
<Captain_Haddock> cryptodan: Will do, thanks.
<cryptodan> the graphics-driver ppa
<Captain_Haddock> JRTGuy: I'm using the ppa with no issues. FWIW.
<JRTGuy> That is the official way to do it on Ubuntu?
<cryptodan> JRTGuy: yup i use it for my gtx 1070 and no issues
<americanwookie> Hi! I'm not sure where to go, maybe y'all can point me in the right direction: I've got a few machines netbooting, and all of a sudden /lib/modules was replaced by a package called cloud-initramfs-copymods. Replaced, as in, a tmpfs-like mount was made ontop and all the modules from my initrd were placed in /lib/modules. Can anyone tell me more about copymods? I doesn't google well.
<tomreyn> !info cloud-initramfs-copymods
<ubottu> cloud-initramfs-copymods (source: cloud-initramfs-tools): copy initramfs modules into root filesystem for later use. In component main, is extra. Version 0.40ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 25 kB
<tomreyn> americanwookie: not sure what this does, haven't seen it before. which ubuntu do you run there?
<americanwookie> 16.04.5
<OerHeks> https://helpmanual.io/packages/apt/cloud-initramfs-copymods/
 * americanwookie reads
<OerHeks> This package arranges for the modules in the initramfs to be placed into /lib/modules after the switchroot is done.
<americanwookie> After switchroot, that is, once my normal, day-to-day, file system is in place?
<tmp1233098> I have a user 'jv' and a bash script that works for that user. When I set up an upstart service to run that script as that user, one of the lines causes "`/` is not writable." ... any thoughts?
<mustmodify> Sorry, that's me above.
<mustmodify> I have a user 'jv' and a bash script that works for that user. When I set up an upstart service to run that script as that user, one of the lines causes "`/` is not writable." ... any thoughts?
<americanwookie> OerHeks: (forgot to tag you in my earlier question) After switchroot, that is, once my normal, day-to-day, file system is in place?
<OerHeks> americanwookie, i am reading about this cloud thingy, i haven't done netboot for a while too
<americanwookie> OerHeks: Thank you!
<cesdo> hello all
<ioria> americanwookie, sy, what you mean with 'once my normal, day-to-day, file system is in place?'  ?
<americanwookie> ioria: So I'm netbooting openstack compute nodes that have their / file system on a NetAppp. Day-to-day filesystem as in the / that's on the NetApp that has all the typical files that are used by the server to act as a compute node.
<mlalkaka> mustmodify: From what directory is the script being run when run as a service? Is that different from when you run it logged in as 'jv'?
<mustmodify> mlalkaka: Good question. the script changes to the proper directory, which is /projects/projname/reporting
<mustmodify> mlalkaka: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/78464c96566fb1a62c0d97387f3cee86
<chull> I put the problem in pastebin so it's easy to read and understand https://pastebin.com/7r9TCbHE
<OerHeks> chull, install nautilus-admin, and you can open files as administrator/root
<uio> Hi! Is it possible to see the speed of available wifi connections without connecting to them?
<mlalkaka> mustmodify: Thanks for pasting the script. So I'm guessing you already verified that `whoami` returned 'jv'? If that's the case, do you know what line/command in the script is trying to execute when it fails? Perhaps you could put a few `echo` statements through it to figure that out next
<OerHeks> so, that gtk warnings is no bug AFAIK
<chull> OerHeks, we need to remove files to make room to install anything. got another idea?
<ioria> chull, what version of ubuntu ?
<mustmodify> mlalkaka: it does say 'jv'
<OerHeks> sudo rm /path/to/file or sudo -R /path/to/folder/
<chull> ioria, it's 16.04
<OerHeks> don't open GUI apps like that as root, and it is not needed with the nautilus-admin plugin
<ioria> chull, and what version of nautilus ?
<chull> ioria, it's in the file umm hang on
<mustmodify> mlalkaka: the issue is caused by the last line, the puma statement. When I run it interactively, it starts a web server. When I run it via upstart, no good.
<ioria> chull, dpkg -l nautilus
<chull> dpkg -l nautilus
<chull>  nautilus       1:3.18.5-0ub
<ioria> chull, i don't think a 1:3.18.5-0ub exists
<mustmodify> mlalkaka: weird thing is that on my local machine, I'm using that same script and same upstart file and it works.
<mustmodify> same paths, etc.
<chull> let me go back and see then ioria
<ioria> chull, apt-cache policy nautilus
<chull> ioria  Installed: 1:3.18.5-0ubuntu1~xenial1
<ioria> chull, apt-cache policy nautilus | nc termbin.com 9999
<lesshaste> has anyone got netflix to work in ubuntu? I get Chrome Browser - Windows
<lesshaste> Netflix Error M7353-5101 even though I turned off all extensions
<chull> ioria https://termbin.com/bfpk
<ioria> chull, why are you using a ppa ... for gnome3 ?
<ioria> chull, and, btw, on xenial you can use   gksu pkg for starting nautilus as root
<chull> ioria, my husband is, he can't talk or type to explain it. it's there, if it shouldn't be, we can fix it probably - the first issue is there isn't room to do anything
<ioria> chull, df -h  | nc termbin.com 9999
<cesdo> I  have 1920*1080 monitor, but the current resolution is 1280*1024
<cesdo> please help
<cesdo> xrandr:
<cesdo> https://pastebin.com/4P1d76xD
<chull> ioria, https://termbin.com/2zmh
<cesdo> /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
<chull> cesdo, sympathy.
<cesdo> https://pastebin.com/t08piF39
<ioria> chull, ls /boot   | nc termbin.com 9999
<chull> ioria, https://termbin.com/x4j8
<ioria> chull, well... you need to remove some stuff
<chull> ioria, yes. we would like to remove some things from /tmp/ if possible
<ioria> chull, from /tmp ? why ?
<americanwookie> ioria, OerHeks: The problem I'm having with copymods is that everytime I reboot the server, I lose modules I need in /lib/modules like veth and iptables*. I've been slowly adding modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, but I'm getting to the point where every module I need is ending up in my initrd. This feels wrong.
<ioria> chull, the problem is root '/',or your home ;     du -sh /home/$USER
<mustmodify> mlalkaka: figured it out.
<cryptodan> chull tmp should be cleaned when you reboot your machine or close apps
<chull> ioria ok fine. it looks like we have
<mustmodify> $HOME wasn't defined, and puma needed it.
<chull> have thingis
<ioria> chull, your root is full
<chull> ioria ok yes
<ioria> chull, run       du -sh /home/$USER
<chull> ioria, ok ty
<chull> ioria,  du -sh /home/$USER
<chull> 824G	/home/chull
<ioria> chull,  824G on 886G ?
<chull> ioria, whatever it said, i pasted
<pjs> hey all.. question, for say, nginx, is it possible to specify the config file for the systemd startup script (assuming, ie, service nginx start)? Because it appears to be using a config that's not /etc/nginx/nginx.conf and I can't seem to figure out how it's getting it's config (not sites-enabled). Sorry for the odd question, inherited an issue this morning and trying to help troubleshoot
<ioria> chull, remove something in your home then
<cryptodan> where is /home mounted chull?
<chull> hi cryptodan, tell me command?
<lesshaste> the answer is you  need chrome and not chromium
<cryptodan> df -h
<ioria> cryptodan,  https://termbin.com/2zmh
<ikonia> pjs: what are you you talking about
<ikonia> pjs: if you install nginx from a package - that will provide a systemd unit file that will pass the arguments for the config fie
<ikonia> you just use the path the package sets
<ikonia> if you don't, you'll end up changing the unit files and then having problems with package updates/support
<cryptodan> ioria: his home resides in / so it is reporting the full size of /
<ioria> cryptodan,  i asked for du -sh /home/$USER
<cryptodan> places to look for huge / is /var/log and the like
<pjs> ikonia: I know that, what I'm saying is, it's NOT using the default path. I'm asking is where would that change be made? To change the path to the config file
<ikonia> pjs: where did you get the package
<chull> cryptodan, https://termbin.com/h1d9
<ioria> cryptodan,  du it's not about partitions, but directory size
<pjs> ikonia: I assume apt.. this is not my system. Just helping in an urgent issue for a client
<ikonia> pjs: then don't change the location, put the file where the init script is expecting it
<pjs> ikonia: I am not changing anything. It's already changed. I'm trying to find WHERE it's been changed so I can see what is configured
<pjs> my question is, where is the place that would be changed?
<ikonia> pjs: you'll see it in the nginx log file
<cryptodan> chull: did you get this output from du -sh /home/4USER
<ikonia> pjs: if it's failing to start up, the error will say "cannot fine $somewhere file"
<cryptodan> chull: did you get this output from du -sh /home/$USER 558G	/home/cryptodan
<ioria> cryptodan,  nope, he gets this : 824G /home/chull
<pjs> ikonia: no, it's running. but with settings that are not in the configs that I have. So I can't figure out what config it's using
<ikonia> pjs: ps -ef | grep nginx shows the binary running with it's arguments
<pjs> ikonia: yea, just says /usr/sbin/nginx (checked that already).. super weird
<ikonia> pjs: then it's reading the config file
<chull> cryptodan, ikonia, chull@vir:~$ df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<chull> https://termbin.com/h1d9
<chull> that's what i did
<OerHeks> sudo nginx -t should test all files and return errors and warnings locations.
<pjs> ikonia: thanks anyway
<ikonia> pjs: why do you thin it's not reading the config file you think it is ?
<pjs> ikonia: because it's serving an SSL certificate, and listening on port 443, and it's not configured to in the default config file, no addtl configs are included, nothing is in sites-enabled or sites-available.
<lesshaste> how can I check that all the files in /foo/dir1 are also in /foo/dir2 ?
<ikonia> pjs: so if you do a nginx -t what output do you get ?
<ioria> lesshaste, one methos is md5sum
<ioria> *method
<lesshaste> ioria, good point
<pjs> ikonia: syntax is good, and file is correct (default)
<ikonia> pjs: therefore is you stop and start using the init script - that's what it will parse
<ikonia> pjs: you have to be miss-reading something in the config
<OerHeks> pjs, now you can tell what conf it reads
<tomreyn> lesshaste: ls -1 /foo/dir1 > /tmp/dir1; ls -1 /foo/dir2 > /tmp/dir2; diff /tmp/dir1 /tmp/dir2
<chull> wb tomreyn love diff :)
<pjs> ikonia, oerheks, thanks
<ikonia> pjs: do you want to share the configs for second eyes ?
<tomreyn> chull: yes it's pretty useful.
<qwebirc95665> hello, how can i bulk rename folders in ubuntu
<chull> cryptodan, did we lose you?
<OerHeks> qwebirc95665, use mv +R
<qwebirc95665> does mv not just support 1 folder?
<OerHeks> qwebirc95665, depends on the naming, mv -R ~/Photo*
<chull> ikonia, we lost cryptodan. so we still need to remove something to make roo on the drive
<ikonia> chull: ? who is cryptodan ?
<OerHeks> or use nautilus, hold CTRL key and click the folders, seperatly
<qwebirc95665> i have 7600 folder, many of those have chinses symbol in it, i just want the folder to be some random 1-0 a-z naming
<ikonia> qwebirc95665: you'll need to write a script then
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: use 'rename' / 'rename.ul' from util-linux
<chull> ikonia, i think cryptodan was asking us to show him :~$ df -h |
<ikonia> chull: I've never spoken to cryptodan
<chull> ok
<chull> there is a cryptodan_mobile still here
<ikonia> chull: right ? why are you telling me ?
<pjs> ikonia: sure, https://pastebin.com/ACzmVEtS (sanitized domain name but other than that, that's nginx.conf)
<qwebirc95665> rename.ul seems to rename files
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn    Usage:  rename.ul [options] <expression> <replacement> <file>... Rename files.
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: it can also work on directories, doesn'T matter
<qwebirc95665> ok
<chull> ikonia, so back with you, we still need to remove something
<lesshaste> tomreyn, I need to check the contents too
<ikonia> chull: what  ? back with me ? what are you talking about
<tomreyn> lesshaste: then checksumming is required
<tomreyn> lesshaste: or some form of diff, if oyu want to know what the differences are.
<OerHeks> chull, you posted a strange way to open nautiluius as root: i told you not to do that, use the nautilus-admin plugin
<OerHeks> https://pastebin.com/7r9TCbHE
<chull> ikonia, (im tired too) but we really need the computer to work and the drive is full .
<OerHeks> don't open GUI apps like that as root, and it is not needed with the nautilus-admin plugin
<ikonia> chull: what are you talking about - I have no idea what you're talking about or why you are telling me
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn would s/*/%random%/ work?
<ikonia> pjs: is it possible it's the re-write ?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: i had suggested "sudo nautilus" to chull earlier, not knowing of this plugin
<qwebirc95665> manpage give not much to read
<chull> OerHeks, we don't have room to download anything at this point, we need to do it manually
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: i dont know, you can try --no-act and --verbose
<OerHeks> chull, anyway, nautilus should open as root and you can do what you think is right
<OerHeks> but it is bad
<chull> tomreyn, thanks yes. and it errors, https://pastebin.com/7r9TCbHE (just so you can see what it was doing)
<pjs> ikonia: I don't think so, but could be. Anyway I need to jet. I tried to help a friend but I have a meeting to get to now :) Thanks for your help! I do appreciate it
<ikonia> pjs: not a problem
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn Quantifier follows nothing in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/* <-- HERE / at (user-supplied code).
<tomreyn> chull: so you have this output, ok, but does the nautilus window actually show up?
<chull> tomreyn, it seems to, not sure it one can do anything in it
<chull> tomreyn, we've established (thanks to ikonia ) that the problem is in /chull and that /tmp/ gets emptied when the system is restarted
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: sorry, can't follow. if util-linux's replace doesn't provide what you're looing for there are several other options (apt search --names-only rename), or oyu could script it.
<tomreyn> chull: right, i told you that most of the space is in use in /home/chull earlier today. and /tmp/ is always cleared on reboot
<tomreyn> (by default)
<chull> tomreyn, so if i can get my husband to say something big that can be removed, then we need to use this to do it <OerHeks> sudo rm /path/to/file or sudo -R /path/to/folder/
<OerHeks> you do not need root to clean out your /home/
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn i dont know if rename provide what i need, is there a webpage that shows sampe commands? i dont know what a Quantifier or a regex is
<tomreyn> chull: correct, although you can and should omit "sudo" in front if you're logged in as chull and deling file sin his home directory
<tomreyn> *delETing
<tomreyn> oh, OerHeks just said so
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: "regex" is short for "regular expression". it's a somewhat complex way to desxribe all kinds of patterns. if you just need to rename a part of a directory name by something else, then you dont need to read up on it
<chull> tomreyn, he got it. Men! He forgot how, but now he remembered how he does it.
<chull> he's laughing.
<kinghat> getting this on a ubuntu server VM as well: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/b4PbTLDI/image.png
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn i just found this, does this look like it can do what i want? /(.*)/([A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z][A-Z])
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: i dont know what exactly you want to do, so can't answer this
<tomreyn> chull: so you got some free space now?
<qwebirc95665> tomreyn i want to rename every folder in a given path from ║╙▒í¬╖▓╖▓ to something like abcdef
<chull> tomreyn, does 'trash' empty when you reboot or is there another way?
<technobi> Hello All, how do I change console font (tty1-6) to something that displays both utf-8 characters and ANSI Graphics?
<technobi> E.G. qodem fails to display characters well...
<chull> tomreyn, nm he showed me, but now we are trying to figure out if he has room
<tomreyn> chull: trash empties when you instruct your graphical file manager to do so+
<tomreyn> chull: df -h / to show unallocated (free, available) space.
<tomreyn> qwebirc95665: i guess you should script it.
<chull> tomreyn, /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  886G  329G  512G  40% /
<chull> that's much better. he removed backups. we are pretty sure there is more surplus stuff but at least he can move around now.
<tomreyn> chull: okay, much better indeed. now you can start to work on what you really wanted to do.
<tomreyn> chull: that is, as soon as the apt sources are cleaned up ;)
<chull> tomreyn, yes. maybe when i wake up. i'm tired. (nocturnal)
<tomreyn> chull: cool, i'm tired, too, ttyl!
<chull> okies have a good rest tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> you, too
<chull> thanks a lot tomreyn and everyone :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<w3pm> is there a way to hotkey forgrounding a specific running application? ie instead of using Alt+Tab and searching for the app to foreground, I could just use a hotkey to swap to it
<matsaman> w3pm: yeah
<w3pm> woohoo! :D what do I search for to find that feature?
<matsaman> w3pm: try wmctrl
<matsaman> w3pm: like, 'wmctrl -a firefox' should match a window containing 'Firefox' in its name
<matsaman> there are some other alternatives, but that's probably simplest
<w3pm> ok nice, thank you
<matsaman> wmctrl -l gives you the strings it would match against
<matsaman> IIRC you can match more exactly by window id, too, I just forget the particular method
<w3pm> matsaman: works great, thanks for the help!
<matsaman> np
<dar123> I am trying to find an ip addrss of api server, i have to use ip instead of domain name
<General_Starvel> hello, I have a question having to do with apropriate drivers for a broadcomm wireless
<OerHeks> dar123, domain ip could be different from the API server itself, but the whois domaintools online can be a help
<General_Starvel> hello, I have a question having to do with apropriate drivers for a broadcomm wireless network card.
<matsaman> General_Starvel: prove it
<General_Starvel> it's a microsoft mn-720, given to me bt the Cochise Linux User Group
<General_Starvel> s/bt/by
<matsaman> cochise, cool
<General_Starvel> Yep.
<matsaman> what is that a minipci card?
<General_Starvel> no, it's a wireless card, made for a dell inspiron
<General_Starvel> i happen to have an Inspiron 2600 laptop
<matsaman> General_Starvel: where's it show up, lsusb? lspci?
<General_Starvel> just a sec
<OerHeks> General_Starvel, lspci -nnk should tell more,
<General_Starvel> thats what i used
<General_Starvel> i used lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 network
<matsaman> and what's it say?
<General_Starvel> the card is a BMC4306
<General_Starvel> 14e4:4325
<General_Starvel> i am having to use ethernet to connect :|
<OerHeks> General_Starvel, and what says: Kernel driver in use: XXXX Kernel modules: yyyy
<matsaman> wireless.kernel.org says 'ssb' is your driver
<zaggynl> hiho, is there any way to programmatically edit those netplan yaml files with existing tooling in a script?
<General_Starvel> kernel modules: ssb, wl
<matsaman> might have been renamed 'b43'
<General_Starvel> i tried using the b43legacy driver and the ndiswrapper driver, neither worked
<Bashing-om> !bcm | General_Starvel : What release is installed ? Think maybe 18.10 has BCM support built in.
<ubottu> General_Starvel : What release is installed ? Think maybe 18.10 has BCM support built in.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<matsaman> oh there it is
<matsaman> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Microsoft_MN-720
<General_Starvel> I am actually using lubuntu- ubuntu would cause this poor old laptop to catch on fire :|
<matsaman> I'd be a little curious if it works out of the box via a sysresccd image
<General_Starvel> i cant connect to net atm, my browser sucks
<General_Starvel> cant even use firefox :||
<uio> Hi! How can I see the potential WiFi connection strength of available networks?
<OerHeks> uio, on what ubuntu version?
<uio> OerHeks: Lubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> ,most desktops can show the list with the network strength
<OerHeks> lubuntu too, no?
<uio> OerHeks: But it's visual with bars, I'd like numbers...
<uio> OerHeks: iwconfig will only give for the used connection...
<uio> OerHeks: I'd like to know the bit rate and the link quality.
<OerHeks> those numbers say nothing untill you are connected
<uio> OerHeks: What do you mean?
<uio> OerHeks: What do the bars for the wifi symbols beside each available WiFi network base themselves off of?
<OerHeks> if you would scan every 5 nanosecond, those numbers will jump up and down
<OerHeks> so if you have 2 bars, that would say nothing too as the transmission could well go up/and or multi channel
<uio> OerHeks: Right true, I'm just looking for a general idea. To explain the situation, two of my neighbours offered to share their WiFi and I'd like to know which signal will give me a better connection without connecting...
<uio> OerHeks: Yes and no, generally when I see one bar, the network connection is terrible and if it is full it is good.
<OerHeks> my best answer: without connecting, you will never know.
<uio> OerHeks: But where does the bar indicator get it's info from?
<uio> OerHeks: It must pull some number...
<OerHeks> it is just an indication of the broadcast
<OerHeks> "i am here"
<uio> OerHeks: Does the broadcast have a number?
<uio> OerHeks: But why the bar differences?
<uio> OerHeks: Does it not reflect signal strength?
<OerHeks> yes, partially, on the 2.4 mhrz band, but just the standard broadcast
<tda> technically the signal strength is measured in dB. you can see it in the more advanced wifi tools
<OerHeks> it could say something about distance, if the routers are the same brand/model
<uio> tda: Could you recommend such a wifi tool?
<OerHeks> but if you want to choose between them, you will need to connect to test the fulll service
<uio> OerHeks: Okay, I see.
<uio> OerHeks: Right.
<tda> one's a cli tool for the wifi, i can't remember the name
<OerHeks> wireshark could tell, but your adapter needs a compliant driver to use it
<uio> tda: Maybe iftop?
<tda> i think that just shows interface bandwidth
<tda> i don't have wifi right on this computer
<OerHeks> wavemon, and F3 for scan https://www.ostechnix.com/monitor-wifi-connection-command-line-linux/
<uio> OerHeks: Perfect! Thanks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<j0seph> Hi all, how might I go about easily listing all the packages I have installed from a certain repo? For instance, I want to list all the packages I have installed from the cosmic multiverse and cosmic restricted. Thanks!
<OerHeks> j0seph, easy would be installing nautilus, you can filter on repository/installed
<OerHeks> and much more detailed softwarecenter
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> a good password manager?
<OerHeks> standard seahorse will do fine on ubuntu
<bindi> keepassxc
<OerHeks> or go wild on 22 reviews https://www.ubuntupit.com/linux-password-manager-22-reviewed-and-compared-for-linux-nerds/
<asdfgh> i do not want to store password online
<asdfgh> maybe only on my google drive account
<NerdTheThird> lmao
<itguys> asdfgh: KeepassXC lets you choose where to store the database
<asdfgh> itguys, yes i am seeing that software
<NerdTheThird> i hope it's going good for you two :)))
<asdfgh> NerdTheThird, ironic? :)
<devslash> was ther e any major changes in networking in ubuntu 18.10 ?
<asdfgh> bindi, itguys seems a good software for my needs, i hope it is safe too :D
<itguys> asdfgh: It's great. I use it.
<devslash> im having a neetwork issue with ubuntu but its only happening on this 1 computer on my lan where if i type 192.168.18 (my nextcloud server address) in the browser it times out. I added an entry to the hosts file which usually makes it work but its still timing out for some reason
<asdfgh> itguys, thank you
<OerHeks> devslash, not really https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes
<j0seph> I also wanted to disable the default ubuntu dock, but turning it off via gnome tweaks did nothing and uninstalling it via apt also removes ubuntu-desktop which I certainly don't want. So I had to purposefully break it by changing the metadata package. :(
<matsaman> why not just switch to another DE
<asdfgh> goodbye
<j0seph> I like Gnome
<devslash> i dunno what to do
<itguys> devslash: what happens when you ping it
<devslash> i get a response
<itguys> devslash: And nextcloud works when another device tries to do it/
<itguys> ?
<devslash> yea
<sirensari_> devslash: the ip you typed is not an ip
<devslash> every other device on my lan works perfectly except for ubuntu 18.19
<devslash> yes it is
<sirensari_> that's 24 bits, an ip is 32
<devslash> 192.168.1.18
<devslash> thats a valid ip
<sirensari_> that's not what you typed
<itguys> devslash: you made a typo. it's fine.
<devslash> we
<sirensari_> just making sure
<itguys> devslash: have you tried a different browser? Is this a new Ubuntu installation?
<devslash> yes brand new
<devslash> i fi cant fix this im gonna have to revert back to Windows
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow 80,443/tcp
<devslash> i still times out
<itguys> devslash: I know the problem
<itguys> devslash: Do you have Nextcloud set up to only accept a certain IP/domain?
<devslash> no
<itguys> devslash: I setup a Nextcloud VPS and I had to edit the config to allow my domain instead of just the IP address
<itguys> devslash: Check that.
<devslash> i know hwat youre talking about
<devslash> i know what youre talking about
<sirensari_> devslash: what's `ip route | grep default` return
<devslash> its in config.php
<devslash> and the problem is not just nextcloud
<binaryhermit> hypothetically speaking, is apt-get likely to go away completely or will it at worst be mapped to other tools for legacy compatibility purposes
<devslash> if i type 192.168.1.18 in a browser i should see my web servers landing page 192.168.1.18/nextcloud is my NC instance
<devslash> when i type my web server address in a browser it doesnt come up
<devslash> the issue is with ubuntu not with nextcloud
<itguys> devslash: Are they on the same network?
<devslash> yea
<itguys> devslash: And you're not using a VPN?
<devslash> no
<itguys> devslash: Just making sure
<devslash> damn
<itguys> devslash: did you run what sirensari_ stated?
<devslash> yea
<devslash> it printed the default route
<devslash> which lists my routers ip
<itguys> devslash: Does trying to access your router work?
<devslash> yes
<sirensari_> devslash: what's `hostname -I` return
<devslash> my local ip address
<itguys> devslash: I'm sorry I couldn't help more. I am going to be afk for a bit. Good luck!
<devslash> ok thanks for trying
<sirensari_> devslash: how about `sudo sysctl net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter`
<devslash> just a sec brb
#ubuntu 2018-12-28
<funyun> hi. can anyone help me set up lacp? when i try changing my working /etc/network/interfaces (https://pastebin.com/RGtQqnL8) to https://pastebin.com/sWQjuvxG i am no longer able to connect to the internet. can anyone help?
<ellyacht> I have a laptop with two drives installed a 256GB SSD and a 1TB HDD. I have ubuntu installed on the 256 and win10 on the 1TB. I logged into windows once and now I can't even see the 256 as a option to boot in UEFI any more...
<matsaman> ellyacht: you got a good link in #linux already
<duncanm_> Hi. I am trying to setup kvm over Kubuntu 18.10. I did the bridged networking setup according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking . However the host says it is not connected to the Internet. Can anybody help?
<funyun> hi. can anyone help me set up lacp? when i try changing my working /etc/network/interfaces (https://pastebin.com/RGtQqnL8) to https://pastebin.com/sWQjuvxG i am no longer able to connect to the internet. can anyone help?
<TerrorbirdJones> does anyone here have experience getting a program or exe to run in wine? i am getting an error message.
<Lovepump> @TerrorbirdJones some, but I am using steam/Proton. What are you trying to launch?
<Rory_Scrum> Hi
<Rory_Scrum> 'failed to download repository information' ubuntu 18.04  no solutions i tried via google worked.  please advise
<Rory_Scrum> can anyone see my texts ?  this freenode is hard to figure out too
<teward> Rory_Scrum: need the actual error message, not just the "failed to download repository information" bits
<teward> Rory_Scrum: pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<teward> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rory_Scrum> i tried that, but still get errors
<teward> i need to **see** the errors
<teward> "failed to download repository information" is not a useful error - there's usually OTHER error messages that are visible
<teward> that relate to it
<Rory_Scrum> https://pastebin.com/9Zy4j68a
<Rory_Scrum> did the pastebin work ?
<teward> Rory_Scrum: yes it did
<teward> use `sudo apt update` and it should prompt you to continue/accept
<teward> you want to say "yes"
<teward> (Google changed the origin value on the repository so apt-secure is complaining)
<Rory_Scrum> '5 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them'
<teward> Rory_Scrum: so now run `sudo apt upgrade`
<teward> it SHOULD be able to complete the update/upgrade
<teward> and you shouldn't get any failed to download repository information errors
<Rory_Scrum> i uninstalled something from software earlier, i was trying to follow a online fix.   wine something i unchecked.  do i need to put it back ?
<Rory_Scrum> nope.. i still get the same error message
<Rory_Scrum> why cant unbuntu sort this out
<Rory_Scrum> 'failed to download repository information'
<teward> there's got to be more to that error
<teward> pastebin EVERYTHING you see when you run the command
<Rory_Scrum> i did
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: the user himself is responsible of his oww system
<lotuspsychje> *own
<Rory_Scrum> we are expected to learn this level of debugging just to update?
<Rory_Scrum> https://pastebin.com/udwxR6sk
<teward> 'failed to download repository information' - where're you seeing this exact error?
<teward> because if it had failed it'd show in the apt-get update
<Rory_Scrum> software updater
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: you need to debug things because you added external ppa's, wich we dont reccomend/support
<Rory_Scrum> i just followed online guides of 'what to do after installing ubuntu'
<Rory_Scrum> either way, how ot fix it? or just use windows ?  lol
<ruby32> I'm on Ubuntu 16.10, i try to do apt-get update and it fails because some yakkety files are missing. What do I do? I can't install anything now.
<ruby32> s/missing/404d
<Rory_Scrum> you should kow wat t odo yourself ruby lol.  seems the response here
<ruby32> How should I know what to do?
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: 16.10 is end of life now
<Bashing-om> !yakkety | ruby32 : remove those gets:
<ubottu> ruby32 : remove those gets:: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: please dont do that to users
<Rory_Scrum> cos everyone is supposed to be a linux master or they get basicallt told they are 'dumb'
<ruby32> Sarcasm doesn't translate well over text... thanks for the help everyone
<ruby32> I guess I need to upgrade my server after so many years
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: we also dont reccomend following 'things to do after ubuntu install' randomly grabbed on the web
<Rory_Scrum> thewy were pretty popular, maybe even official.
<Bashing-om> Rory_Scrum: Not at all .. We were all new at one time .. However, there is a learning curve to all systems .
<Rory_Scrum> anyway.. how can it screw up my system so bad
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Rory_Scrum is why
<ubottu> Rory_Scrum is why: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Rory_Scrum> i dont want to lear nat this level - dont have to with windows.  im only trying to instal lupodates, not create a program
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: its reccomended to install software from the ubuntu repos as much as possible
<Rory_Scrum> ok, so no fix ?
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: try to answer what teward asked, he was helping you
<Rory_Scrum> i did
<Rory_Scrum> im using 'software updater'  and i gave the full terminal text in pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: we did not see the errors you told us about
<Rory_Scrum> i get the errors when i run 'sowftare updator'
<lotuspsychje> Rory_Scrum: can you try to pastebin us: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<Rory_Scrum> oh.. now it says 'your softwarer on this computer is up to date'  so i guess it works now.. at least it thinks it works
<ruby32> I fixed my problem by running sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ruby32> Then doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ruby32> I don't know why that worked tbh
<ruby32> Seems like randomly deleting entire directories would be a bad idea, and that in 2019 there would be a better way to do this
<ruby32> Idk..
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | ruby32
<ubottu> ruby32: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ruby32> Nevermind, it didn't even work
<ruby32> Thank you lotuspsychje
<nick1234> I am unable to login to my laptop (Ubuntu 18.04) since morning. I login it takes password then shows a black screen for a second nad then return back to login screen
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: as an eol non-lts server, would you still trust your server security-wise?
<ruby32> There's nothing on it that needs to be trusted
<Bashing-om> ruby32: Well, depending on what was in that sources.list.d/ directory. If only 16.10 sources .. all to the good - else time will tell :)
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: not on production?
<ruby32> I guess my last comment was technically incorrect. If someone could DDOS the server using a vulnerability from ubuntu16 it would be bad
<ruby32> It is in production, this is definitely a bad look for me
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: non-lts and not-updated is very bad way of running an ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: if i was you, i would install and LTS fresh
<ruby32> Yeah, this is a huge mistake
<ruby32> You don't think upgrading is an option?
<ruby32> I got up to the Update sources.list part in the guide you sent but I'm not sure what to do here
<ruby32> Editing this file: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ruby32> I've never really messed with aptitude before
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: you 'can' update if you want
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: but i would not trust my server anymore after all this time not receiving security updates anymore
<lotuspsychje> ruby32: will you take the risk updating a compromised server?
<ruby32> You're right
<ruby32> I think if there was some malware on that server, even if there's no information on it that could be compromised, if users are connecting to it and someone can compromise their device it's my fault
<ruby32> I wasn't really thinking about that....
<ruby32> It is serving a webpage after all
<lotuspsychje> yeah ruby32 we smart and choose the lts way :p
<lotuspsychje> be
<nick1234> I am unable to login to my laptop (Ubuntu 18.04). It takes password then shows a black screen for a second & then return back to login screen. I tried removing .Xauthority, I tried reconfiguring lightdm. purginng lightdm and reinstalling it, i tried using gdm instea of lightdm. But to no avail
<nick1234> can any one help me
<Bashing-om> nick1234: At the login screen ' ctl+alt+f2 ' Can you log into the sytem here ?
<kalikatz> does ssh in ubuntu 18.04 still suffer the problem with #ChrootDirectory %h where using it requires you to set the home directory to root:root, and not using #ChrootDirectory %h allows the user to cd .. ?
<tomreyn> kalikatz: is this a bug which was reported?
<nick1234> Bashing-om, sorry for latereply yes i can login there
<Bashing-om> nick1234: Great - now what shows for a driver in the configuration line from ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<nick1234> Bashing-om, here: http://termbin.com/wt2p
<nick1234> driver=i915 latency=0
<Bashing-om>  nick1234: Well - so much for that thought ... Intel, and a driver is loaded .. is the GPU manager happy ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<nick1234> gpu-manager.log here: http://termbin.com/dkqh
<Bashing-om> nick1234: Hummmm " Number of connected outputs for /dev/dri/card0: 1
<Bashing-om> Does it require offloading? yes
<Bashing-om> nick1234: we get any hints from Xs log ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' ? ( placement of the log depends on the release )
<nick1234> Xorg.0.log =>> Xorg.ohttp://termbin.com/k9ej
<nick1234> theres Xosr.1.log and Xorg.failsafe.log also in the directory
<kalikatz> tomreyn: yes, but alot of random bits of none fully functioning ideas. Doesn't appear to be fixed. i dont know for sure. https://lists.mindrot.org/pipermail/openssh-unix-dev/2009-May/027651.html
<kalikatz> i wanted to use the sftp as its already implemented and ports established.  just having issues with one way, users unable to create folders to other ways that allow them to leave the home folder
<kalikatz> didnt want to but i guess i need vsftp
<tomreyn> kalikatz: can you point to the bug report?
<tomreyn> my understanding so far is that the requirement for root:root on the chroot directory is not actually a bug but a requirement based on the design of the openssh patch which adds the ChrootDirectory functionality.
<kalikatz> no, wasnt looking for bugs, was looking for solutions.  pointing to a but would force me to fall back into the pit, ive spent 3 hrs on this already. was just looking to see if anyone found using ssh's sftp just as frustrating as i did
<kalikatz> yes i got that requirment as well. but then had issues making a simple dropbox usable by said ftpuser
<tomreyn> kalikatz: do you want to set up a user with a shell, or one which only has sftp access?
<kalikatz> the web has been helpful in pointing me to 2 undesirable sulloutions.  i need a 3rd, lol
<kalikatz> have alread ssh shells, work fine.  just has a friend outside my net want to ftp.  didnt want to complicate him, so enabling ftp should hae been a 3 mn job
<tomreyn> ftp or sftp?
<tomreyn> you're mixing things up.
<tomreyn> please don't claim that bugs exist when you are not ready to point to a bug report.
<tomreyn> setting up an sftponly user is very easy in current ubuntu versions
<Bashing-om> nick1234: Above my skills to know if this is relevant, "ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1" but X is setting " (++) using VT number 8" .
<kalikatz> i have ssh  so made sence to use the 'sftp'.  that has problems that i was unable to figure out in the past 3 hrs.   so option 3 is to install vsftpd to just use 'ftp'
<kalikatz> didnt say a bug existed, did I?
<kalikatz> the best case I had was once sftp logged in, I was able to cd .. and see parent folders
<nick1234> you mean i run ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1 and tell you the result
<nick1234> ?
<tomreyn> kalikatz: you said that "ssh in ubuntu suffered a problem", which, to me, sounds like you're stating it is buggy.
<tomreyn> kalikatz: have you read the "ForceCommand" section in sshd_config ?
<Bashing-om> nick1234: No, I just advising that I do not know where that change takes place - or why.
<tomreyn> *sshd_config(5)
<nick1234> oh
<nick1234> so what could resolve my problem
<kalikatz> tomreyn: yes i used the forceCommand and chroot.  basically followed https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-setup-sftp-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-with-vsftpd.  but then found I couldnt create folders. I need the chrootdirectory to point to /home/ftpuser, except the ssh-server doesnt like that and responds with broken pipes
<tomreyn> kalikatz: why donjt you just use internal-sftp?
<Bashing-om> nick1234: I honestly have no idea ... have you tried to activate a guest session ,, see if the issue then is in your user account configs ?
<kalikatz> tomreyn: yes tried internal-sftp as well and the one defaulted in sshd_config. remarking them back and forth to conclude either makes no diffrence.   On a side note, i just installed vsftpd and ftp into an account and also noticed i was able to cd .. and see the home folders.   this does not work either
<kalikatz> maybe vsftpd configs?  lol  you wuld think thats a default
<Bashing-om> nick1234: Not that I want to leave you high and dry .. but I got to go to bed .
<nick1234> it does not have guest access
<nick1234> its ok Bashing-om . I appreciate your help
<nick1234> anyone else want to help me ??
<Bashing-om> nick1234: Might just verify that "you" have access ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<tomreyn> kalikatz: i'Ve been using this in the past and it worked fine for me https://debian-administration.org/article/590/OpenSSH_SFTP_chroot_with_ChrootDirectory
<nick1234> HEre : http://termbin.com/e8n8
<kalikatz> ok, still having issues with vsftpd, ill give it another go, with your link, thanks so much, but i have to take a 10 min break.  i think its rumsies time :)  back in 15
<tomreyn> nick1234: is this system fully patched?
<nick1234> by fully patched you mean all updates installed, then yes all the recent ones
<tomreyn> nick1234: yes, that's what i mean specifically, you should have all the default APT sources enabled, "sudo apt-get update" should report that update succeeded without warnings or errors, and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should exit without installing anything.
<nick1234> just a min
<Rhaegar1982> .ping
<tomreyn> Rhaegar1982: do you need any ubuntu support?
<tomreyn> Rhaegar1982: looks like your irc client is buggy, writing ".ping" into every channel you join after connecting.
<Rhaegar1982> no tomreyn
<Rhaegar1982> just testing someth
<Rhaegar1982> there is a bug that response to .ping
<nick1234> tomreyn, there are some updates i have started update it will take some time.
<nick1234> i will let you know as soon as it finishes
<tomreyn> nick1234: i may not be around then, so please just re-state your question / summarize the issue again. be sure to post the latest (timestamp) X log, this can be in /var/log/ or (more likely) in ~/.local/share/xorg/ . please also discuss your hardware, and / or post dmesg and journalctl -b
<nick1234> tomreyn, ok. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: was this an lts upgrade or clean install?
<kalikatz> tomreyn: if your still about. i did finally get something working. i removed vsftpd and went back to configur sshd_config with your link . only think i was able to do was setup a dropbox folder instide the users that they will have to go into. not sure how to get it to log right into it everytime. bt i guess it ok this way. at least they cant backout of the chrootdirectory
<pragomer> in ubuntu 18.04 gnome all windows and programs open on the wrong monitor: the right one should be primary, the left one secondary. it is defined like that, but windows open on the left one.
<pragomer> how can I fix this?
<neurre> hi
<neurre> I'm looking for video trimming software
<neurre> one which can trim videos without re-encoding
<kalikatz> pragomer: I dont have the second monitor currently, but I do recall a "default" option
<kalikatz> pragomer: in the system settings -> displays is there a "primary display" or "set as default"?
<lotuspsychje> neurre: pitivi, or even vlc can record parts of movies withe the record button
<lotuspsychje> neurre: openshot or flowblade also video editing
<neurre> all i need is trimming
<neurre> trying pitivi first
<neurre> that did not go well
<neurre> i got kicked out of my X11 session when I launched pitivi :D
<neurre> okay so pitivi is not good
<pragomer> yes, the right monitor is set as "primary", like it should be
<neurre> i think it may try to use my gpu but driver is not good :/
<lotuspsychje> neurre: just installed & tested here, works like a charm
<neurre> yeah will I have nvidia
<neurre> i suspect it has something to do with that
<neurre> also my login screen is super sluggish
<neurre> when I login to my desktop everything is fine
<neurre> not sure what that is all about
<neurre> like https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2400065
<pragomer> mm, it now works normally.. could have been a temporary issue
<pragomer> thanks in anyway
<lotuspsychje> neurre: check with sudo lshw -C video
<neurre> product: GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 6GB]
<neurre> that is correct
<lotuspsychje> neurre: driver= at bottom?
<neurre> no
<neurre> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<neurre> oh
<lotuspsychje> neurre: yeah switch to the nvidia driver, on gtx we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa
<neurre> doh :D
<neurre> i thought i had nvidia driver installed
<neurre> apparently now
<neurre> not
<lotuspsychje> neurre: or ubuntu-drivers list
<neurre> oh right i installed nvidia drivers on the laptop, not on this machine..
<lotuspsychje> neurre: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<freakynl> Anyone well versed in kernels / bootloaders here? Trying to solve an issue with an Apple iMac 18,1 not showing any display. If I use a stick with Ubuntu 18.10 ISO dd'ed onto it there's screen. If I take another stick, copy the grub bootloader (and shim), kernel and the initrd to another stick, grub will start loading the kernel, but there's no display any more. No clue what's going wrong there
<freakynl> unfortunately :/. After loading the kernel and initrd into RAM and grub kicking off the kernel (at least I hope it does) there's no more output whatsoever
<lotuspsychje> freakynl: i tested 18.04.1 recently on different macs with success
<lotuspsychje> freakynl: hitting the boot key combo, to see your ubuntu usb media, then try or install ubuntu fromt he live
<lotuspsychje> freakynl: i did not test 18.10 yet sorry
<pagios>  hi all, i did a modprobe v4l2loopback and i got /dev/video0 how can i get /dev/video1 , 2 ,3 ,4 ?
<nick1234> tomreyn, hi, all the updates are now installed and dist update exits without installing anything
<lotuspsychje> nick1234: tomreyn might be afk for now, try to re-state your question to the channel please
<nick1234> lotuspsychje, yes, sure
<nick1234> I was unable to login to my laptop (Ubuntu 18.04). It takes password then shows a black screen for a second & then return back to login screen.
<nick1234> it was running fine untill yesterday, I shutdown it last night, (I usually dont, i close the lid and it goes to hibernate) today i restarted and it is on login-loop
<nick1234> so far i have tried changing lightdm to gdm and gdm to lightdm but problem still exists
<nick1234> Xorg.0.log is here : http://termbin.com/6oyu
<nick1234> dmesg is here : http://termbin.com/cse8
<nick1234> journalctl -b is here : http://termbin.com/7wk8
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: ~/.xsession-errors would be more useful I think
<nick1234> sure. just a min
<nick1234> Triffid_Hunter, .xsession-errors is here : http://termbin.com/i3zy
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: cat not found? wow, something's very weird with your system
<Ool> nick1234: do you need a graphical driver ? is it working ? Can you log in into a tty with access to your /home ?
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: I guess that script needs to include /etc/profile or something
<nick1234> every time i restart it i have to manually export path /usr/bin etc
<nick1234> yes i can login to tty and have access to my home
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: well whatever's broken your system environment seems to also be causing your X session to barf
<nick1234> ok, now how do i fix it. Yesterday i installed one software(appimage) could it be the reason?
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: doubt it, but something has hosed your /etc/profile or wherever ubuntu puts system env
<nick1234> cant i rewrite it?
<Triffid_Hunter> sure, go for it
<nick1234> how?? (not an expert)
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: I'm no ubuntu expert, I guess you'd have to ask dpkg what package provides /etc/profile then ask it to reconfigure
<nick1234> there is "etc/profile.d" not "etc/profile" BTW
<ducasse> nick1234: have you got /etc/environment?
<nick1234> Triffid_Hunter, yes, you pointed me in the right direction. problem solved
<nick1234> here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/381340/how-to-reset-profile-to-default
<Triffid_Hunter> nick1234: great! :)
<nick1234> i recently installed flutter and android studio to machine and had to set some environment variables for it. I think somehow that messed it up. I had not restarted machine so it was working i shout it down last night and it stopped working
<nick1234> anyways. Thanks a lot to you guys. Awesome community.
<tomreyn> kalikatz: set the users' home director to /dropboxpath (/ there is the chroot directoy)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<azi`> I have a .ssh file that links me to a remote server so that I don't have to use ssh logins. using this method I forgot the password on the rmeote server
<azi`> is there a way to move the .ssh file to a third server so that I can access this remote server?
<freakynl> azi`: I have no clue what a .ssh file is. Normally this works with a keypair and you need the private part. It's usually ~/.ssh/idrsa or newer ~/.ssh/ecdsa
<freakynl> (or older ~/.ssh/dsa)
<azi`> freakynl: I meant .ssh folder. I think I am on it yes
<freakynl> azi`: sorry, file names are id_rsa, id_ecdsa, id_dsa and should be located under ~/.ssh/
<freakynl> You normally only need 1 if multiple exist, but you need the one from which the public part was put on the remote system
<freakynl> Alternatively, just log on from the machine that has the keys and run 'passwd' to set the password to something new (so you know it).
<freakynl> azi`: Did you manage to get it working?
<azi`> freakynl: jup working =)
<freakynl> You might wanna run passwd as well if you don't know the password, but SSH can be configured to not allow password authentication. Several distro's do this by default for the root account.
<azi`> freakynl: i can't change the password though as I don't have it
<freakynl> Oh duh, my bad, I normally run passwd as root haha (don't need the current one then)
<BluesKaj> there's nothing bad, it's just a mistake
<jk^> hi how can i open a cd on ubuntu?
<jk^> lubuntu for the precision
<lotuspsychje> jk^: terminal => eject
<jk^> not eject
<jk^> open its content
<lotuspsychje> jk^: with the file browser on lubuntu
<jk^> i don't understand how to do... it has some folders and an autorun.exe
<jk^> an index.html
<jk^> autorun.inf
<jk^> dicomdir.inf
<jk^> and an image
<lotuspsychje> jk^: autorun is the automatic launch from windows, you could try that from wine
<lotuspsychje> jk^: or open the html file with a browser
<jk^> if i tru to open image it says: "couldn't recognize di image file format"
<lotuspsychje> jk^: what kind of cdrom is it exactly? a game? a driver cd?
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you could try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/autorun
<jk^^> Hospital give it to me, it contains diagnostic results
<jk^^> lotuspsychje,
<ioria> yes, it's a radiology thing
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: you can browse the html file with a webbrowser
<ioria> jk^^, try with dicomscope or better install the gimp snap
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: do you see dicom files on that cd?
<jk^^> in fact there is two file which is named "dicomedir" (image, but i can't open it, error file format) and dicomdir.inf
<jk^^> what's dicomscope?
<ioria> !info dicomscope
<ubottu> dicomscope (source: dicomscope): OFFIS DICOM Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.0-18 (bionic), package size 521 kB, installed size 731 kB
<jk^^> gimp is already installed, gimp snap is a different one?
<ioria> jk^^, yep
<ioria> jk^^, more features, i mean
<ioria> jk^^, first try with dicomscope or imagej
<jk^^> it was installing wine, but it told me that's impossible to donwload some packages
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: what was installing wine, and wich packages failed?
<jk^^> in the index.html there'is person data and a link "Dicom viewer" i click it but "page is not found"
<jk^^> it redirects to ..../viewerwin/eFILMlt.exe
<jk^^> and it can't find it
<jk^^> i guess the guy who create this cd is very idiot
<jk^^> a link to an inexistent file?
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: try this online: http://dicomviewer.booogle.net/
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: one way or another, you can make this work on ubuntu, did this myself in the past
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: Check the folders in the CD to see what type the data files are.
<Captain_Haddock> And did the hospital specify that your x-rays or other reports are on the CD or if it only contains a viewer.
<lotuspsychje> if i can recall, i just opened the xrays with the ubuntu image viewer
<Captain_Haddock> Indeed. I doubt that they are in some proprietary format.
<Captain_Haddock> They're probably PDFs or TIFFs.
<jk^^> Captain_Haddock, various folders and files
<jk^^> .exe
<jk^^> .dll
<jk^^> .inf
<jk^^> .dic
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: if you are familiar with the command line, go to the CD's root directory and run "find ." and copy-paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com.
<Captain_Haddock> This will list all the files on the CD.
<lotuspsychje> good idea Captain_Haddock
<hexhaxtron> Can someone help me make the Compose Key work?
<leftyfb> not within 30 seconds, no
<leftyfb> sorry, 1.5 minutes
<CoolerZ> help please, i am trying to install docker ce on ubuntu 18.04 lts
<CoolerZ> but i am getting this error https://paste.debian.net/plain/1057771
<jk^^> Captain_Haddock, ok i'll try
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: ppa:daniel.pavel/solaar does not (no longer?) exist - this is what "404  Not Found" suggests
<tomreyn> http://ppa.launchpad.net/daniel.pavel/solaar/ubuntu/dists/ doe snot list "bionic"
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, so do i remove it?
<CoolerZ> i installed a app called solaar that is supposed to manage logitech mouses and keyboard peripherals
<CoolerZ> thats the repo that is giving the error message
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: solaar is on the official ubuntu repos
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: the ppa serves no purpose, causes an error, breaks apt. most lilely removing it is a good idea.
<tomreyn> if you installed the package, you did so from ubuntu proper, not from the ppa.
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, so what does that mean?
<CoolerZ> how to remove
<CoolerZ> do i have to uninstall the app and reinstall?
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: apt-add-repository --remove ppa:daniel.pavel/solaar
<tomreyn> +sudo
<tomreyn> to find out where solaar is available from: apt-cache policy solaar
<PsychoBoB> Guys
<PsychoBoB> My notebook dell using ubuntu 18
<PsychoBoB> but I have no sound
<PsychoBoB> why ?
<jk^^> jk^^: if you are familiar with the command line, go to the CD's root directory and run "find ." and copy-paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com.
<jk^^> not so familiar
<jk^^> how to go to cd's root?
<jk^^> what have i to type?
<j0seph> type "cd /"
<j0seph> That should take you to root
<PsychoBoB> jk^^, is it to me?
<j0seph> But, as for the CD's root directory..
<j0seph> Well, what directory are you trying to look through, first?
<j0seph> jk^^: ^
<PsychoBoB> someone?
<PsychoBoB> can helpme?
<cryptodan> PsychoBoB: did you have sound via live session prior to installation
<jk^^> Captain_Haddock,
<jk^^> j0seph, cd's root
<cryptodan> you would do cd /root
<PsychoBoB> cryptodan,
<PsychoBoB> i'm back
<PsychoBoB> sorry i dont speak english native
<PsychoBoB> can i restart sound ?
<cryptodan> PsychoBoB: reboot with your installation media and try sound there
<PsychoBoB> cryptodan, I dont have the installer
<cryptodan> recreate it via redownloading PsychoBoB
<jk^^> ok
<PsychoBoB> cryptodan, have other way?
<PsychoBoB> install other driers?
<PsychoBoB> drivers
<jk^^> jk^^: if you are familiar with the command line, go to the CD's root directory and run "find ." and copy-paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com.
<PsychoBoB> check what is my driver of sound?
<jk^^> before typing "find ."
<jk^^> how to go in the cd root?
<jk^^> what have i to type?
<cryptodan> PsychoBoB: you need to try via live session first as your sound may not even have support
<coz_> jk^^,  cd /    I believe
<cryptodan> jk^^: cd /root
<Captain_Haddock> He's inserted a CDROM and wants to list its contents using find.
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: It's usually within the /media directory IIRC.
<BluesKaj> does nautilus have a removeable devices list?
<BluesKaj> like dolphin
<coconut> jk^^: there has been some confusion threw time about folder... please forget the "cd /" advise above.
<TJ-> jk^^: "lsblk" will show you what devices are present and where their file-systems are mounted, if at all. "sr0" is usually the first 'SCSI Read-Only' device
<coz_> jk^^,  i would do a sudo -i first then the cd /   I think that might prove easier I guess
<TJ-> coz_: that makes no sense at all, for listing a mounted CD-ROM !
<coconut> coz_: jk^^ got advise to ls the cdrom content because he needed to view some (in windows contented) files from hospital.
<coz_> TJ-, I must have come in after thaat was mentioned, thinking it was a file
<coz_> coconut, understood now thanks for the correction ")
<coconut> which was just to see how to open some files
<coconut> :)
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/KdtmBVCA
<TJ-> jk^^: if the CD-ROM media was auto-mounted it'd be done by udisks, which usually mounts devices under the current user's control starting at /media/$USER/$MEDIA-NAME/
<jk^> i joined from the other pc
<TJ-> jk^: I see you find the 'root' of the CD's ISO9660 file-system mount
<Captain_Haddock> jk^: Looks like the images are within the images/esame0 directory.
<Captain_Haddock> jk^: There's also a bunch of HTML files there that probably embed them.
<jk^^> i guess
<jk^^> autorun.exe is the main file to open
<jk^^> do i wrong?
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: Go to your file browser and navigate to this directory and try opening either the HTML files or the .jpg files that you can see.
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: The JPG files are ones like this: ./images/esame0/1.2.840.113564.19216821221.2018121017083846881/jpg/img1.jpg
<legreffier> vieux ? https://twitter.com/Nag_FR/status/1076512103815614464
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Am I right in assuming that ddrescue will also copy empty blocks? Do these occupy space in the output file?
<legreffier> oops, wrong window.
<coz_> legreffier,  I was wondering why that was here %)
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: yes, and it depends (on whether you use the --sparse option, and the target file-system supports sparse files)
<jk^^> i already tried Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: So if I run ddrescue on a 500GB drive, the output file will always be 500GB (without the sparse option)?
<jk^^> some images i can open
<jk^^> but i need to open the entire cd content
<jk^^> maybe it's structured in a program
<jk^^> in a software
<jk^^> i see an autorun.exe
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: autorun is for windows, i already told you before
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: you can try with wine, or the autorun method on ubuntu as i linked before
<TJ-> Captain_Haddock: correct
<Captain_Haddock> TJ-: Cheers.
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: Are the images not the ones you want?
<jk^^> i open them randomly
<jk^^> i guess it contains many other info
<jk^^> Captain_Haddock,
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: You can try opening the HTML files within the images directory. But it's up to you to make sense of this information.
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: probably your cdrom contains also the self viewing software for all the images + the 3D turning for windows enviroment
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> someone help me with sound of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> PsychoBoB: cryptodan was helping you
<PsychoBoB> I dont have installar
<PsychoBoB> my net is slow
<PsychoBoB> 3G
<PsychoBoB> I want to reset sound
<jk^^> Captain_Haddock, index.html open a simple page with person's data
<tomreyn> !sound | PsychoBoB
<ubottu> PsychoBoB: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jk^^> but not any other info about the diagnostic exam
<jk^^> just a link "Dicom viewer" but i don't know what it is
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: the diagnose is only for your doctor, will mostly not include on the cdrom
<tomreyn> PsychoBoB: if your internet access is too slow / limited now, then download and prepare the live system some other time when you have better internet access.
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: There are other html files within the images/esame0 directory that you can try.
<jk^^> i tried several of them, but it opens pages empty
<Captain_Haddock> jk^^: Then your best bet is to find someone with a Windows system. But I doubt that there's anything more to the CD than these jpgs.
<tomreyn> PsychoBoB: in many places you can also find local ubuntu groups who will be happy to sell you an installer cd / usb stick. or you can buy it online.
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: another idea could be let shotwell scan your new cdrom pictures
<lotuspsychje> PsychoBoB: or a nearby wifi to download the iso
<jk^^> ok tnx all
<jk^^> how to let shotwell scan=
<jk^^> ?
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: drag n drop your cdrom contents to your computer, then open shotwell
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: or import from your cdroms folder
<jk^^> ok i opened shotwell
<jk^^> but how to let it scan the contents?
<jk^^> lo
<jk^^> lotuspsychje,
<cryptodan> you navigate to the folders via file and open
<lotuspsychje> jk^^: import==> choose your cd rom dir
<tomreyn> first option on the first main menu
<jk^> ok
<americanwookie> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<lotuspsychje> americanwookie: can we help you?
<americanwookie> Uh
<americanwookie> Sorry about that, I didn't realize it was going to the channel.
<americanwookie> But! If you're asking! Do you know anything about copymods? I asked yesterday, and wasn't able to find anyone who could help me understand why I needed it, and if I was using it wrong.
<TJ-> americanwookie: -copymods is only needed when booting on a VM hypervisor that provides the kernel/initrd external to the gust
<uniquewire> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GHhJrxdPNW/
<lotuspsychje> uniquewire: do you have unrar installed?
<uniquewire> lotuspsychje: I have it installed, but the file I'm trying to extract is .zip, I can extract by opening the archive manager but not when clicking on the "Extract Here" on the menu.
<lotuspsychje> uniquewire: p7zip then maybe?
<cryptodan> or apt install unzip
<AllanLinux> Hey guys. I'm running a script to get files from a server to Linux, but I always get: scp: ambiguous target. The file path has no spaces, very strange.
<AllanLinux> sshpass -p "$PASSW" scp -v -d -t $USER@$SERVER:"E:/Backup/PortalComunicacao/PortalComunicacao_backup_`date +%d-%m-%Y`*.bak" /opt/Allan
<Ool> E: ?
<uniquewire> lotuspsychje: It's also installed, I can extract the file just fine but only by opening the archive manager, I can't right-click on the archive and use "Extract Here"
<AllanLinux> Yep, It is a Windows server. I'm on Linux pulling Windows backups with SCP.
<Annoyed> Greetings
<Annoyed> I've just installed 18.04.1 server, and I can't seem to get netplan to configure my inside interface
<Ool> Annoyed: https://netplan.io/
<Annoyed> The outside interface works fine with the ISP, connection is fine, but I need to configure a 2nd card for the inside network (this is a server, head end for my inside network)
<Ool> look the examples
<pragmaticenigma> Annoyed: This might be a better question asked in the @ubuntu-server channel
<Ool> you can configure each nic
<pragmaticenigma> oops: #ubuntu-server
<Annoyed> Oh, should I be in #ubuntu-server? I gather desktop uses one system and server another
<Annoyed> Thanks, I'll try that.
<pragmaticenigma> Annoyed: They are the same core systems, #ubuntu-server is more centered to server configurations
<Annoyed> I thought desktop used something called Networkmanager, which is a GUI
<TJ-> Annoyed: you'd need to show us the netplan YAML and the list of interfaces you want to configure
<pragmaticenigma> Annoyed: They each have different ways of configuring the network, but the underlaying network is still the same between the two
<TJ-> Annoyed: NetworkManager is a system service, not a GUI. It has a gnome GUI tool called nm-applet for talkinf to the service to configure the network
<TJ-> Annoyed: NM also has commandline (nmcli) and TUI (nmtui) interfaces
<Annoyed> TJ- This is my current attempt   /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml   It does not work
<Annoyed> network:
<Annoyed>     ethernets:
<Annoyed>         enp3s0:
<Annoyed>             addresses: []
<Annoyed>             dhcp4: true
<pavlos> Annoyed: please pastebin the file
<TJ-> !paste | Annoyed
<ubottu> Annoyed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Annoyed> https://pastebin.com/8zz452tX
<Annoyed> That does not work
<Annoyed> ifconfig shows the interface, but it is not getting the address
<Ool> dont put addresses if dhcp on
<TJ-> Annoyed: remove the "addresses: []" line
<TJ-> Annoyed: you might also want "dhpc6: true" as an additional line
<Annoyed> enp5s0 - DHCP is off
<TJ-> grr, typo, "dhcp6: true"
<Annoyed> enp3 is the outside, dhcp is needed there, and that works
<TJ-> Annoyed: OK, sorry, I need to look at the pastebin :D
<TJ-> Annoyed: so you've got "optional: true"
<TJ-> Annoyed: does that interface get an address eventually, after boot?
<Annoyed> No, it doesn't
<TJ-> Annoyed: check what the systemd-networkd config generated by netplan is: look in /run/systemd/network/
<Annoyed> https://pastebin.com/H3SXcFK1
<Annoyed> two files in there, contents in pastebin
<maarten62> Test
<TJ-> Annoyed: that looks correct, assuming there is an enp5s0
<Annoyed> There is. https://pastebin.com/wKH5kVwq
<TJ-> Annoyed: is the NIC active and up? use "ip link show dev enp5s0" and also "sudo ethtool enp5s0" to check state
<Annoyed> Ok, I think it shows down, but there's nothing plugged into it right now.
<Annoyed> ifconfig says its there though.. I haven't yet installed the DHCP server package, so it wouldn't be able to hand out an IP to a device connected to it.. I'm trying to configure the interface first
<TJ-> Annoyed: you cannot configure it until there's a cable plugged in!
<Annoyed> You could in the old system, /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> Annoyed: well, technically *you* can (manually) but the system tools react to the interface being UP and online
<TJ-> Annoyed: entries in /etc/network/interfaces is the same as /etc/netplan/*~/run/systemd/network/* - but that config won't take effect until the NIC comes UP
<locu128> Annoyed: for something embedded i foolishly tried using networkmanager and could never get it to work write based on messing around with plan files, i suggest using nmcli
<TJ-> locu128: what problem did you hit with that?
<Annoyed> Ok, so if I plug something into that ethernet port just to get it to see a connection it might come up?
<TJ-> locu128: I know that some netplan options are not supported in some renderers, most are noted in "man netplan"
<Annoyed> or show as configured?
<locu128> TJ-: same issue with the ip address without a cable connected, some software would connect to ip addresses like "192.168.0.1" but nm wouldn't give you that
<TJ-> Annoyed: yes, once the link is up the config will be applied immediately
<Annoyed> Ok, give me a few to try that
<TJ-> locu128: pretty sane behaviour really :) an interface with an IP address usually infers some kind of connectivity
<TJ-> locu128: I believe there are options to force a link to be set but that may only be in systemd-network
<Annoyed> Ok, that seems to have worked.
<Annoyed> The laptop I connected can't connect thru it, but that's cause the DHCP server software isn't installed yet. ifconfig shows it ok though
<locu128> TJ-: this was busybox, things are strange there
<Annoyed> Thanks, I never would have thought of that.
<TJ-> Annoyed: For testing you should be able to assign an address manually with "sudo link set up dev enp5s0; sudo ip addr add 172.16.0.254/12 dev enp5s0"
<Annoyed> That won't assign an  IP to the laptop; that laptop expects whatever it connects to to hand it an IP, and the dhcp server isn't installed yet.
<TJ-> Annoyed: correct; this is for configuring this interface
<TJ-> in case you might want some system-service to bind to this specific IP address, rather than the 0.0.0.0 'all'
<Annoyed> I just expected that ifconfig would read what I set up in netplan regardless of anything plugged in or not
<TJ-> ifconfig isn't involved at all, that is a legacy tool
<TJ-> systemd-networkd does it all directly, and for userspace the iproute2 tools (ip ....) have been the standard for a long time now
<Annoyed> One more stupid question.. there's a warning at the top of 50-cloud-init.yaml, https://pastebin.com/BnSn1ZHX   Is this going to get clobbered on a reboot?
<TJ-> Annoyed: did you edit 50-cloud-init.yaml rather than create your own file(s) ?
<Annoyed> edited what was there.
<TJ-> Annoyed: I'm not sure, but cloud-init is used when managing virtual machines, containers, etc, and is used by the host outside to create the network configuration inside
<Annoyed> rebooting it now, see what happens
<Annoyed> Or should I create my own file anyway?
<TJ-> Annoyed: so if you're working with a regular bare-metal install there is no external cloud-init mount, but the internal cloud-init tooling may re-write that file
<TJ-> Annoyed: to be safe I'd create my own
<Annoyed> Seems to have survived reboot
<TJ-> Best to have your own, else if you ever purge cloud-init (since it isn't needed) you won't lose your network config :)
<Annoyed> Where would I put that? /etc/netplan/
<Annoyed> ?
<TJ-> Yes, something like /etc/netplan/myethernets.yaml
<TJ-> as long as the name isn't the cloud-init name
<Annoyed> ok, so it will read whatever is in that directory ending in .yaml ?
<rollae> hi
<rollae> I have several files, and generated sha256sums of those using the above cmd, and then I wish to create a sig and verify it
<rollae> sha256sum -c --ignore-missing SHA256 ; signify -Cp /etc/signify/openbsd-XX-base.pub -x SHA256.sig miniroot*.fs; what's the gpg equivalent of verifying the hash files and then the taking the hashes of all the files and comparing with the hash files in a "single" gpg step, just like with signify.
<TJ-> rollae: there isn't - gnupg is for signing/verifying signatures only
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: doesn't GPG also have the ability to encrypt files?
<Annoyed> Ok, TJ- & others, thanks. Seems to have nailed it.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: rollae is asking about the sign/verify aspect
<rollae> ok then how do I use gpg to verify this hashes as it's already "signed" https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/qubes/iso/Qubes-R4.0-x86_64.iso.DIGESTS look you said gpg cannot sign but it did sign the hash list
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Oh, okay, the "only" had a totality ring to it
<rollae> I know encryption part
<TJ-> rollae: for detached signatures you'd do something like "gpgv SHA255.sig SHA256 && sha256sum -c SHA256"
<TJ-> rollae: if SHA256 has an embedded signature you'd need something like "sha256sum -c <(gpgv --output - SHA256) - although I'm not sure how gpgv will behave if the signature check fails
<rollae> but above It's an attached signature look again https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/qubes/iso/Qubes-R4.0-x86_64.iso.DIGESTS
<TJ-> rollae: so you'd need to use the --output style
<rollae> I wish to verify that, file , and also the hashes, how ?
<TJ-> rollae: ^^^ see my example above
<rollae> You misunderstood it's not openbsd file, it's a qubes OS file.
<TJ-> rollae: what?
<rollae> I just gave an example that Openbsd does it with signify , similary how do I verify using gpg the Qubes OS file
<TJ-> rollae: I've just shown you!!
<rollae> but I don't get you
<TJ-> rollae: combination of gpgv and sha256sum
<rollae> is gpgv = gpg --verify ?
<TJ-> rollae: see "man gpgv"
<rollae> I saw it
<rollae> and then asked
<TJ-> The DESCRIPTION tells you: "This  program  is actually a stripped-down version of gpg which is only able to check signatures"
<rollae> https://www.qubes-os.org/downloads/ I have digests I have signature and key, and iso , so how do I verify them.
<rollae> I dowloaded everything but can't verify
<TJ-> rollae: this looks likely to work:
<TJ-> wget -O - https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/qubes/iso/Qubes-R4.0-x86_64.iso.DIGESTS 2>/dev/null | gpgv --output /tmp/hashes && sha256sum -c /tmp/hashes || echo "Bad or unknown signature"
<rollae> I imported the public key. Now it says bad signature
<rollae> I have .DIGESTS .gpgv: Can't check signature: No public key
<rollae> Bad or unknown signature
<rollae> why does gpg --verify succeed, but not your cmd. I don't know if
<rollae> gpg --verify .asc succedds
<OerHeks> openssl dgst -md5 Qubes-RX-x86_64.iso # is an other way
<OerHeks> https://www.qubes-os.org/security/verifying-signatures/#how-to-verify-qubes-iso-digests
<rollae> wow I searched and couldn't get that link you people are way too clever to fetch all that data, I wish I was equally savvy as you :-)
<TJ-> rollae: it'll depend on which keyring gpgv is using
<TJ-> rollae: by default gpgv should use the same keyring as gpg does though
<rollae> I don't want to use gpgv but the full gpg command with option using other thing is still confusion
<bipul> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<rollae> don't log things, I am pro privacy
<lordcirth_> rollae, it's a public channel with 1140 people connected, any one of whom could also log it.  There is no privacy here.
<itguys> rollae: And most IRC clients log by default, so there's probably 1000+ copies of the log.
<rollae> sha256sum --tag f1 f2 f3 -b
<rollae> SHA256 (f1) = 2c8b08da5ce60398e1f19af0e5dccc744df274b826abe585eaba68c525434806
<rollae> why doesn't binary mode output in binary instead of text!!
<TJ-> rollae: because you could kill the terminal with control codes
<ikonia> rollae: are you doing this on ubuntu or bsd
<rollae> what it does it mean to read in binary vs text ?
<ikonia> as you're asking the same problem in both channels
<ikonia> which suggests based on your text in openbsd you're actually doing this on bsd
<rollae> on ubuntu , not bsd. sha256 -tag generates bsd checksum .
<rollae> ikonia: obsd in vm
<rollae> I just download
<rollae> and qubes too in vm !!
<rollae> I just download
<rollae> I use multiple distros like any linux fanatic
<matsaman> I use one like a sane person
<lordcirth_> rollae, last time I tried to run Qubes in Virtualbox, it crashed the host
<rollae> But what's wrong with using qubes ? qubes is a linux .
<lordcirth_> Qubes requires virtualization support, can't do it inside a VM
<matsaman> security through isolation? Sounds like a cop out
<lordcirth_> Qubes runs Xen, and Fedora on top of that
<matsaman> You could just put anyting in a sandbox and it's in a sandbox
<matsaman> why do you need a special distro to do that
<ikonia> join #openbsd
<matsaman> ikonia: make me
<ikonia> matsaman: typo
<matsaman> sure sure
<lordcirth_> matsaman, Qubes lets you effectively isolate things *and* still get work done.
<lordcirth_> Anyone could run a bunch of VMs, but the UX would suck
<matsaman> lordcirth_: as certainly qubes' does
<lordcirth_> matsaman, it's pretty good UX, considering.
<matsaman> not really though, you can run a guest without suffering visual problems
<matsaman> but it's still nonsense
<ikonia> I think we're probably straying a bit out of the ubuntu channels topic here
<matsaman> KDE =P
<matsaman> ikonia: uh, you were just talking about openbsd! =P j/k
<bipul> What is HWE kernel?
<ikonia> hardware enablement
<mispp> bipul: newer kernel that you can install on LTS releases
<bipul> So how it is useful??
<matsaman> finally kernels that enable hardware instead of disable
<ikonia> bipul: do you currently have a problem ?
<ikonia> bipul: if not, stick with the standard kernel
<bipul> And is there is a problem then??
<bipul> s/is/if/
<ikonia> then you debug it and resolve it with the appropriate action
<bipul> How?
<mispp> guys, any way to properly hidpi scale Qt apps in ubuntu 18.10? mostly interested in qtcreator...
<ikonia> depends on the problem
<bipul> I have seen in most of the cases when there is driver issue, then we need to install hwe kernel
<ikonia> bipul: it depends on the problem
<ikonia> the default position should not be to just randomly change the kernel
<ikonia> it should be because research has been done, the problem understood and the solution is understood and ramifications of changing the kernel
<bipul> ikonia, okay :)
<coconut> Are Nvidia Quadro laptop video cards supported well under ubuntu?
<matsaman> yup
<matsaman> you got a specific model?
<coconut> matsaman: i consider buying a new dell laptop. (model is Precision 7730)
<coconut> but if it is supported i just might buy one :)
<matsaman> well with Dell you can return it if it isn't
<ikonia> that feels like a massive waste of effort for the sake of checking the chipset support under linux
<coconut> oh... that's pleasing yes
<matsaman> coconut: you can see Nvidia's own driver's model support here, which includes the two quadros you can get on the 7730: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/140135/en-us
<matsaman> ikonia: it's actually less effort than research, IMO
<matsaman> it depends on your schedule what would be the best course
<OerHeks> NVIDIA Quadro P3200 or P4200 ??
<OerHeks> https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/dell-laptops-and-notebooks/precision-7730/spd/precision-17-7730-laptop/xctop7730hwus
<matsaman> and your liquid cash
<OerHeks> you do have choise
<matsaman> they're both supported
<matsaman> ${lecture about buying giant multi-fan laptop pretending to be a desktop here}
<coconut> OerHeks: well i don't know which gpu. But i rather have a silent system... so probably the smaller p3200 if that differs.
<thrmo> I get this error when trying to open an AppImage on ubuntu 18.10:
<thrmo> there is no application installed for "appimage application bundle"
<coconut> OerHeks: both have driver support right?
<thrmo> what do I need to install?
<OerHeks> coconut, jups
<coconut> thnx :)
<OerHeks> chmod a+x exampleName.AppImage adn run it with: ./exampleName.AppImage or doubleclick it
<jwash> hi everyone, I have a drive that disappeared, cmd line gave a i/o error then dead. reboot was unsuccessful. I removed from fstab in recovery, computer boots. fdisk -l doesn't see it, badblocks doesn't see it. Can anyone suggest what to do next?
<TJ-> jwash: check the kernel log to begin with, see if the device even responses to probes
<EriC^^> jwash: maybe it's a loose connection or bad cable just a thought
<ioria> jwash, is it  a sata device ?
<jwash> yea, sata, has been solid for years
<jwash> case sits in a rack and is never touched
<leftyfb> jwash: check to see if it shows up in your BIOS. If not, I'm going to go with a bad drive. If it does, I would try the disk check in gparted from a live cd/usb. Either way, I'm going to go with it being a bad drive and you should just restore from backup.
<jwash> yea
<jwash> very true
<ioria> jwash, dmesg | grep ata[0-9]
<jwash> Dec 27 14:08:11 200 umount: umount: /stor/sdb1: target is busy.
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JYCggz4f4Z/
<americanwookie> TJ-: Sorry for the slow response. So this system is a iscsi netboot, but as far as I can tell, the kernel is still coming from the OS partition.
<americanwookie> (context: I had the question about copymods from 4h ago)
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2q7G7ST3Xd/
<pragmaticenigma> jwash: in the second post, it appears that you mounted the drive? is that correct?
<jwash> I tried, but it never actually mounted
<TJ-> jwash: That's a RedHat kernel isn't it?
<jwash> sorry
<jwash> it is
<TJ-> 3.10.0-862.11.6.el7.x86_64 (builder@kbuilder.dev.centos.org)
<jwash> i use ubuntu for desktop
<jwash> its been a while since i had an issue with it so i went here, lol
<TJ-> jwash: the important kernel messages have been lost by dmesg since it is a ring-buffer. Use "journalctl -b" to get them
<americanwookie> TJ-: The problem I'm having with copymods is that everytime I reboot the server, I lose modules I need in /lib/modules like veth and iptables*. I've been slowly adding modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, but I'm getting to the point where every module I need is ending up in my initrd. This feels wrong.
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RwBktf2F2y/
<rollae> hey why can't gpg do what signify can do i.e. verify the hashes files against an attached signature- which gpg does, but then COMPARE the hash values in the attached signature with the hash value of the .iso file ?
<rollae> I wish to COMPARE them without using my eyes to check whether the hash values match.
<leftyfb> rollae: make a script?
<TJ-> rollae: we've already told you
<rollae> gpgv Qubes-R4.0-x86_64.iso.DIGESTS
<rollae> https://bpaste.net/show/665db4eb2e3c
<rollae> TJ-: I tried with gpgv but why does it fail ?
<rollae> I imported the public key too
<rollae> gpgv is a strange program. as it can't even verify the digests
<rollae> I mean it's an 'attached' signature. is attached signature the right vocabulory to use
<pragmaticenigma> rollae: questions like that, it would appear that maybe you need to look at the documentation for those tools more carefully
<TJ-> rollae: did you sign your trust for the Qubes key? gpgv will only use trusted keys
<TJ-> rollae: when gpg2 receives/imports keys they go into the pubring.gpg and if you list the key you'll note it isn't trusted (by you or any key you trust).
<Hackwar> hi folks, I have Ubuntu Server and want to run a bunch of scripts on bootup in the background. I read that I can simply add & to the end and it moves the whole thing to the background, but I would want to some times get the output on the screen again. When running everything manually, I can switch between terminals with Alt+F1/2/3/... Is there a way to do this for such bootup scripts?
<technobi> Hello All, how do I change the console (tty) resolution without reboot?
<TJ-> rollae: if you don't want to sign the Qubes key as trusted, you can trust it for the duration of the gpg operation only. For that you cannot use gpgv, but can use gpg2. e.g. " gpg2 --verify --trusted-key DDFA1A3E36879494 --output /tmp/hashes" && sha256sum -c /tmp/hashes  "
<pragmaticenigma> Hackwar: there is not. if you're looking for the output of the scripts, you should set them up to log their output to a log file
<pragmaticenigma> Hackwar: if you're unable to modify the scripts/programs to log output. you can redirect the output when they are launched
<TJ-> Hackwar: or run them via a systemd unit file which will log output by default
<j4f-shredder> https://github.com/aircrack-ng/rtl8812au/tree/v5.3.4  If I use the bash script to install the network interface, do I need to run the make command to build it asd well or that is an alternative method of using that bash script? I'm a noob
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: aircrack is in the ubuntu repos
<j4f-shredder> I need to build awus036ach model to inject packages to my network and see if it's safe
<OerHeks> i think he wants to build a rtl8812au driver, capable of doing noob stuff
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: no you don't
<j4f-shredder> with the one in the ubuntu repos I cant put the network interface in that mode
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: "I'm a noob" v "I want to inject packets into my network" are totally different ends of the spectrum
<j4f-shredder> hey, I'm just reading tutorials, I don't have the money to pay to an ethical hacker
<OerHeks> inject packages.. ??
<Hackwar> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, after some more considerations, I will keep it simple for now...
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: you don't need to do that
<Hackwar> Also thanks to TJ.
<j4f-shredder> hey, could you just answer me if I need to execute the make command as well
<j4f-shredder> ??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not going to support that
<j4f-shredder> since most of the software for ubuntu don't need that anymore
<ikonia> I'll help you validate your network security
<j4f-shredder> ok
<ikonia> as would the guys in ##security
<j4f-shredder> if you wanna do it for free you are welcome
<j4f-shredder> of course
<TJ-> j4f-shredder: if you use the dkms-install.sh method you do not need to do 'make' - DKMS takes care of it
<j4f-shredder> do you have skype?
<j4f-shredder> TJ thanks
<j4f-shredder> these guys thinks I wanna do something malicious and refused to answer my questions
<ikonia> I don't think that at all
<j4f-shredder> they are not familiar with the ethical hacking practices
<ikonia> I stated what I think that your experience and requirements are at oposite ends of the spectrum
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: yes I am
<ikonia> and I don't believe you'll get a useful output
<j4f-shredder> I don't understand why you refused to "support" my question then
<ikonia> for the reasons I've just said
<j4f-shredder> I was really friendly asking it
<j4f-shredder> oohh I see what you mean
<j4f-shredder> I missunderstood you
<j4f-shredder> you only support ubuntu repositories
<j4f-shredder> that's ok
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Maybe you asked the wrong question.  Generally the irc channels only support the default packages.  Building kernel modules is a bit off-topic, but I'm sure it's not hard to research.
<ikonia> again, not what I said
<j4f-shredder> I thought you were being unfriendly
<j4f-shredder> you speak with a really hard language...I don't understand your statements to be honest
<j4f-shredder> you should be more pedagogical
<TJ-> DKMS is supported and is the preferred way to build/install/manage out-of-tree kernel modules
<j4f-shredder> if you want people to leave windows behind...that's what I'm trying to do and this is quite intimidating
<OerHeks> saying being a noob does not help either
<OerHeks> grinn
<j4f-shredder> I'm a noob, I'm not afraid to admit it
<j4f-shredder> I needed help and I asked for it
<j4f-shredder> I don't see the problem
<TJ-> I'm a noob and I've been here 14 years :)
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: I don't want people to leave windows behind
<j4f-shredder> I don't understand the difference between managing it with dkms or installing it from that github
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: what I do what is for you to actually get an outcome that is useful to you
<matsaman> j4f-shredder: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configure_script#Usage is the classic approach
<j4f-shredder> will I be able to get the same package from dkms?
<j4f-shredder> 5.3.4
<j4f-shredder> I need that specific version
<matsaman> it's not usual you'd need aircrack source to get wireless working, though
<ikonia> and typing blindly commands from a tutorial won't help, hence why I offered a more specific channel that may get you help, or offered to help you myself
<ioria> j4f-shredder, dkms is for kernel updates (you don't need to recompile)
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Other than "inject packets", what exactly are you trying to do?
<j4f-shredder> why would this be a "kernel update"? Are driver installations considered kernel updates?
<j4f-shredder> jhutchins: someone is getting handshakes from my network and I need to know if they can crack the password with a gpu
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: You're talking about a kernel module.  Perhaps read up on that a bit.
<j4f-shredder> it has happened 3 times already
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: how do you know this
<ioria> j4f-shredder, the module is build against your current kernel
<matsaman> j4f-shredder: why does it matter? The solution is to make your password longer regardless of the answer
<leftyfb> "handshakes from my network" uh....
<j4f-shredder> the whole network logs out from time to time
<ioria> *built
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: how do you know someone is "getting handshakes"
<j4f-shredder> ioria: I never understood kernels and drivers...it's a mistery to me
<TJ-> j4f-shredder: I think you're being confused by all the fuss. Ubuntu ships the DKMS system for the purpose of building/installing/managing out-of-tree kernel modules such as the one you want to build in the aircrack-ng repo. The instructions you linked to show they have a couple of scripts that call on DKMS to make(build) and install the module. So, we support DKMS itself, but can't support the specific repo
<TJ-> and module you're wanting to work with.
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: What you probably want is something like tcpdump and/or wireshark to analyse the traffic on your network.
<ioria> j4f-shredder, so you should not use external modules
<j4f-shredder> but I can't get the same functionalities from the ubuntu dkms
<j4f-shredder> so that's why I need to install this
<j4f-shredder> I'm talking to a lot of people in a network forum and they all use this driver for ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> since the default is useless
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: join ##security and explain the problem (not your solution)
<j4f-shredder> to get into manage mode
<ikonia> people will help
<ikonia> you're making a problem and I'm not convinced you actually have one
<j4f-shredder> thanks and sorry for the missunderstanding sir
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<j4f-shredder> I just need to understand kernels and drivers
<TJ-> j4f-shredder: right, for your purpose you need to use the aircrac repository, and that will call on Ubuntu's DKMS tooling to install that module
<j4f-shredder> It's a hard topic
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557 <- basic troubleshooting.
<j4f-shredder> there should be a 5 minute video explaining that
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: No, because what you're trying to do is not a basic "noob" task.
<j4f-shredder> TJ how's that? should I clone that repo and run that command or how do I make use of this dkms thing?
<jhutchins> ubottu: dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<j4f-shredder> jhutchins: I think it's easier to explain the community how to install drivers and how they relate to kernel versions, it's really confusing
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Read that.  I still think you're headed down the wrong path.
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: There's plenty of documentation on "linux kernel modules" - hit your favorite search engine.
<ioria> j4f-shredder, just for asking, are you using the repo rtl8812au-dkms   or the git version ?
<TJ-> Just for context here, Ubuntu's own rtl8812au driver is actually a DKMS package. The aircrack-ng version has added monitor mode and other goodies.
<TJ-> !info rtl8812au-dkms
<j4f-shredder> the git version
<ubottu> rtl8812au-dkms (source: rtl8812au): dkms source for the r8812au network driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu8 (bionic), package size 1089 kB, installed size 8697 kB
<ioria> j4f-shredder, yeah
<j4f-shredder> jhutchings....so basically, according to that link if you install a driver not using dkms then if you upgrade your kernel you will be in trouble?
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Not really, you just have to rebuild the module against the newer kernel.
<ioria> j4f-shredder, used this ? https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: dkms detects that the kernel has changed and rebuilds any modules it knows about.
<j4f-shredder> everytime I installed the updates on another machine I would have to install the network driver all over again, so maybe it's because of that
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: again if this is just a one off test you shouldn't need to maintain this
<j4f-shredder> ioria: I tried that one but doesn't work in ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> in manage mode
<ioria> oh
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Possibly something like that.  That's why it's best to stick with the official packages if possible.
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: and again - I believe you are approaching this whole problem totally wrong
<j4f-shredder> the one I provided is the only one
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: you still haven't told us how you know "someone is getting handshakes from my network"
<j4f-shredder> I just want to put my network interface in managed mode to put it simply
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: I think you should try some other things before you try building modules.  You can wreck your system pretty badly doing that without knowing what's happening.
<j4f-shredder> and that is the only driver that works for ubuntu
<j4f-shredder> otherwise I have to install kali linux
<j4f-shredder> and I don't want to
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: how do you know "someone is getting handshakes from my network"
<ikonia> kali runs from live media for pentration testing
<ikonia> this is the perfect situation
<j4f-shredder> since my network is deathenticating quite frequently
<j4f-shredder> someone is messing up with my network
<ikonia> how do you know this ?
<leftyfb> ^
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Not necessarily.  Wireless?
<j4f-shredder> I have 7 machines and they all suffer the same
<j4f-shredder> yeah, 7 laptops
<ikonia> "suffer the same"
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: suffer what exactly?
<ioria> j4f-shredder, same chipset ?
<j4f-shredder> they lose connection and then regain it 2 seconds later
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: wireless? wired? both?
<j4f-shredder> this happens 10 times every 4 days
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: good lord !!!! that doesn't mean someone is messing with your network
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: you should not be penetration testing your wifi with no knowedge because your wifi is dropping out
<j4f-shredder> leftyfb: just wireless
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: you more than likely have a junk router/AP
<j4f-shredder> I already bought this interface so I want to try it out
<j4f-shredder> I don't know what is the big deal, I just need to use that driver and put it in manage mode
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: people are trying to help you fix your problem
<j4f-shredder> the thing is that I don't know how to interact with this dkms
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: you're trying to force the wrong answer
<ikonia> that's the problem
<j4f-shredder> is it the same as apt??
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: no
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: no, you don't. You need to figure out why your wireless is dropping. Nothing you are trying to accomplish with solve that
<j4f-shredder> how do you interact with dkms?
<j4f-shredder> to install their drivers?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: I suggest you readthe links provided to you
<ikonia> maybe re-read the scroll back of the channel
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Why don't you read that link about it? https://launchpad.net/dkms
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: Would you like help troubleshooting why your wireless is dropping out?
<j4f-shredder> I already read that framework description
<ioria> j4f-shredder, usually a Makefile.dkms is shipped in the pkg
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: because nothing you are doing is part of that process
<j4f-shredder> but there are no easy instructions to intearct with that framework
<j4f-shredder> it's really counterintuitive to be honest
<j4f-shredder> the docs I mean
<j4f-shredder> a video would be better
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: it's not an easy task
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: hence why at the start I said "this is different ends of the spectrum than you're knowledge"
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: no, it wouldn't
<j4f-shredder> now I understand what you said
<j4f-shredder> it would have been better to say...you are trying to do stuff that you are not prepared for
<TJ-> j4f-shredder: the instructions you originally linked to showed the exact commands to execute to install the module, what more do you want?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: I did
<j4f-shredder> TJ I already run them but then you suggested not to install that and to use dkms instead, and that's what I'm asking
<bprompt> j4f-shredder:   maybe you should start off from the very beginning, and explain what is happening, so others can help you, instead of jumping to conclusions and asking on help on those conclusions, just saying
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: The problem is far more likely to be the router or your link Telecom Argentina is not the most reliable provider.
<j4f-shredder> but they keep trying to persuade me not to install a driver for an interface I already bought and I need to try
<ikonia> you don't need to try
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: We're trying to keep you from getting in over your head and wrecking your system.
<ikonia> do you want to a.) solve your wifi problem b.) brag to your mates your a wifi cracker
<ikonia> as lets be honest, that's the reality here
<leftyfb> you're ;)
<j4f-shredder> it's really hard to talk to you to be honest
<ioria> hehehe
<j4f-shredder> I already told you and you don't believe me
<ikonia> if I had a wifi problem like you, and people are offering to fix it for you, I'd be taking their arm off
<ikonia> you on the other hand don't appear to be interested in fixing it and just want to run an specific interface in managed mode with no konwledge
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: What brand/model router do you have?
<j4f-shredder> even if that was the case, why would you care about my personal affairs(which, I repeat, I'm not a wifi cracker, connection here is like 20 bucks)
<TJ-> j4f-shredder: no, i did not suggest not to install that. I was telling you to use the DKMS install method the link you gave documents. Ubuntu includes the DKMS system so it would  work. I do note however those instructions are incomplete on how to integrate into the Debian/Ubuntu way of doing things.
<j4f-shredder> link
<ioria> honestly  rtl8812au is troublesome on 18.04
<bprompt> j4f-shredder:   you said what "you think is happening" and you're asking for help on what "you think is a solution", instead of letting others understand what's the original issue that prompted you on this
<j4f-shredder> ok, you wanna reduce the problem? I need to install a driver using the best possible way in ubuntu 18.10...forget about all the rest
<jhutchins> Hardware that uses realtek chipsets is often shoddily built and unreliable.
<OerHeks> DKMS needs no action .. but that is all explained in the wiki
<jhutchins> The wholesale price on the chipset is usually well under a dollar.
<j4f-shredder> now that you awared me on dkms, I need to know how you usually install things with that stuff
<j4f-shredder> so It's not that I'm not listening, I'm not getting the straight answers I need
<ikonia> there is no straight answer
<ikonia> you need to understand
<j4f-shredder> there must be a command or something like dkms install blabla
<j4f-shredder> I just need that
<ikonia> this isn't a copy and paste situation
<OerHeks> you asked that already... dkms does the job when a new kernel is installed
<bprompt> j4f-shredder:    that's not quite reducing it, since you're still running on the same track, so you never really went back to the original issue
<j4f-shredder> ok, so it's a background thing this dkms
<j4f-shredder> I thought it was an interactive framework
<j4f-shredder> where I could send directives
<j4f-shredder> and install stuff
<ikonia> you're just saying random words
<OerHeks> install & forget
<j4f-shredder> the docs should aware noobs on that
<ikonia> I think you need to either invest in some real learning/research
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: this is not a "noob" thing
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: as you've been told multiple times
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: if you're not prepared to invest the time in the learning (which is fine) you need to accept some things are out of your grasp
<j4f-shredder> I know, but you think that people that doesn't know much just limit themselves not to do things cause they are hard?
<bprompt> j4f-shredder:    seems to me, you need to unplug for 30 minutes, take a good lemonade drink, relax, and then come back :)
<j4f-shredder> I prefer to hit a wall and try to jump over it
<ikonia> however as I've said the guys in ##networking and ##security can help you with your wifi problem if you want to fix the reasl issue
<j4f-shredder> that's the way to learn
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Did you try the instructions on how to install the driver with DKMS that are on https://github.com/aircrack-ng/rtl8812au/tree/v5.3.4 ?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: then hit a wall
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: rather than keep asking people to do it for you
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: read/learn/test/play
<ikonia> rather than "how do I do it !!!!"
<ikonia> this is getting tedious
<ikonia> either put the effort in, use the other channels to fix the real problem or accept you can't do it
<jhutchins> The instructions are pretty clear, install dkms, extract the driver files, run the dkms-install.sh
<j4f-shredder> jhutchins I run that kdms command already, after that I saw the install the driver section and I run it as well
<jhutchins> Ok, so reboot, you've got the new driver.
<j4f-shredder> cause I didn't know if the command on dkms section alone would do
<j4f-shredder> I run both  sudo apt-get install dkms  and then I cloned the repo and run sudo ./dkms-install.sh
<j4f-shredder> so according to you I should just remove the 2nd script
<j4f-shredder> and just execute again just the first
<jhutchins> No,
<j4f-shredder> how does ubuntu manage the situation where you install something twice?
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: It doesn't.
<OerHeks> linux gives a nifty responce
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: If you use the same method, you would just install it again.
<j4f-shredder> I understood
<OerHeks> bla bla.deb is already the newest
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: How do you know you don't have the newer driver?  Did you follow the instructions to enable monitor mode?  How about the instructions to blink the LEDs?
<j4f-shredder> the network is working
<j4f-shredder> the interface I mean
<j4f-shredder> after running both sudo apt-get install dkms  and then I cloned the repo and run sudo ./dkms-install.sh
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: yeah, you said that.
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: So reboot and you should be on the new module.
<j4f-shredder> I feel like a dumb mofo to be honest....but it's hard for me to understand the answers
<j4f-shredder> I mean, the question is simple, are those 2 different methods of installing the driver or they are complementary?
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: What was the output from runnng the script?
<j4f-shredder> 88XXau: Running module version sanity check.  - Original module    - No original module exists within this kernel  - Installation    - Installing to /lib/modules/4.15.0-42-generic/updates/dkms/  depmod...  DKMS: install completed. Finished running dkms install steps.
<TJ-> jhutchins: "make" is the 'raw' way to build/install manually. "DKMS" wraps make and makes the whole process automated when newer kernel versions get installed so you don't have to manually build a module against the new kernel yourself
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: First you installed dkms using the ubuntu package system (apt-get), then you built the module using the script to trigger dkms.
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: What TJ said.
<j4f-shredder> I mean was sudo apt-get install dkms just to install the dkms framework, and the script made use of that framework internally so they are just all part of 1 installation process?
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: so do you actually have any interest in resolving the fact that 7 laptops on your network drop off of wireless 10 times every 4 days?
<TJ-> j4f-shredder: correct :)
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Exactly.
<j4f-shredder> great
<j4f-shredder> leftyfb: yeah, I will head to security later, I don't want to bother you with this stuff, I feel like an idiot asking the same questions and I probably am, but I feel really noob and frustrated and that's why I need the most straight answers possible(even if there are none)
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: You can read the script to see what it did.
<j4f-shredder> yeah, there is a dkms-remove script as well
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: don't you think resolving your network issues is more important that playing around with aircrack?
<j4f-shredder> so that's a good thing to undo all what that script did
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: The problem is really that you're jumping into an advanced topic situation without knowing what's going on.
<j4f-shredder> leftyfb: it's not that easy, perhaps for you it is
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: mind you, your wifi dropping more than likely has nothing to do with ##security
<ikonia> it is that simple
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: There is a removal script, I would use that if you think you need to remove the driver.
<j4f-shredder> I mean, you have been training for 20 years to do this stuff, I just have 7 months using it consistently
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: right, so why are you not accepting peoples help fixing the problem
<ikonia> and insisting on doing it your own way
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: and yet, here you are, refusing the help and advice from everyone around you
<ikonia> 20+ years help v 7 months - I'd listen
<j4f-shredder> jhutchins: what would happen for example if I need to install ubuntu 19 in 10 months...would this driver still work?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: you wouldn't need that
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: If all of the laptops loose the connection at the same time, it's nothing on your network.  Most likely your router is either loosing it's upstream connection or is dropping it's wifi signal.
<j4f-shredder> who told you I didn't listen...I did exactly as you commanded
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: you said this is a one time test to check your network
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: why would you need this in 7 months time
<j4f-shredder> you told me to sniff the network with wireshark
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: I'm watching you ignore help
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: you're not listening to anyone trying to help you with your wireless network issues
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: and focus on your own "odd" agenda
<bprompt> leftyfb:  come on now, you're distracting him, he's too busy installing "dkms", about the wifi.... nevermind it I guess
<j4f-shredder> that's what I will do to see if there is and uncommon use of band
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: That wouldn't drop the network like that.
<j4f-shredder> I followed your advice 100%...but first I need to finish verifying the installation
<leftyfb> jhutchins: why do you insist on "helping" him solve a problem that doesn't exist as opposed to his actual problem?
<j4f-shredder> he was very helpful actually
<ikonia> he is very helpful
<ikonia> as are %99 of the people in this channel
<j4f-shredder> he explained to me core concepts about dkms
<j4f-shredder> and linux kernels
<j4f-shredder> that's all I was asking for
<j4f-shredder> and I repeat, I listened to you advice 100%
<leftyfb> sorry, shouldn't have quoted the helping. I'm not debating that jhutchins isn't being helpful. Just that he should be aware that he's not solving an actual problem while j4f-shredder is ignoring help with the actual problem
<j4f-shredder> I need time to put it in practice
<ikonia> you're wasting time on the wrong solution
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: no, you need to fix your wireless issues
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Could you tell us what model router you're using?
<ikonia> hence why "not listening" is being said
<j4f-shredder> I can't change the router right know, you think it's the routing table that got full?
<j4f-shredder> I used to have a router with that same issue
<ikonia> you don't need to change the router
<j4f-shredder> but it was 10 years ago
<ikonia> you need to debug the problem
<ikonia> and not make up random issues "routing table full"
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: I wouldn't suspect the routing table.
<ikonia> you have no idea - that's ok, don't make up assumptions
<ikonia> ask for help, listen, learn
<j4f-shredder> you think I'm not trying to do that? I wouldn't be here
<j4f-shredder> asking
<ikonia> I'm sure that's not what you're trying to do
<jhutchins> ikonia: It's possible that "monitor mode" is required to use something like wireshark.
<jhutchins> tcpdump should work though.
<ikonia> as if it was - you'd be focussed on fixing the problem, rather tham some time wasting path you're going down
<j4f-shredder> of course it's necessary
<j4f-shredder> for most forensic tasks
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: do you havr any devices that are hardwired?
<ikonia> you're not doing forensic work
<jhutchins> j4f-shredder: Once you get your current issue resolved, you might read up on tcpdump.
<ikonia> you're trying to fix a network config problem
<Mughal56> j4f-shredder, what will happen once the driver is working?
<leftyfb> jhutchins: tcpdump isn't going to help troubleshoot wireless dropping out
 * OerHeks handshakes
<j4f-shredder> but are you really expecting me to know that? I'm learning on the go...I can't forsee the future
<j4f-shredder> I don't have the same toolbox as you have
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: do you have any devices that are hardwired?
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: people are TELLING YOU
<j4f-shredder> so that's why sometimes I need to try things
<ikonia> hence why you're not listening
<ikonia> how many times have people said "you don't need to do any of this"
<ikonia> not once have you said "why" you've just kept saying " I need to do this "
<ikonia> which is why I think you're just trying to brag to your friends or something rather than fix the problem
<j4f-shredder> I needed it anyway since I bought this device that costed me like 100 dollars
<ikonia> as if someone offered to fix the problem I'd take their arm off
<leftyfb> j4f-shredder: nevermind .... good luck with your ignorance
<j4f-shredder> I won't leave it in the wardrobe
<Mughal56> Some people learn by reading, some people learn by listening, others learn by just doing their own thing
<Mughal56> j4f-shredder, once the driver is working, what will you do?
<j4f-shredder> I will try to check the activity on the network
<ikonia> pull up a gui that looks like the matrix and send screen shots to his friends that he's a hacker ?
<j4f-shredder> with some forensic tools
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: what are you talking about
<j4f-shredder> and then check the router config
<j4f-shredder> that's all I can do
<ikonia> forensic tools ???
<j4f-shredder> if I can't fix it I will call someone
<ikonia> why are you troubleshooting a network drop with forensic tools
<Mughal56> what will you run to check the activity on the network?
<ikonia> more so when you don't even understand the basics
<j4f-shredder> that wireshark sniffer
<ikonia> this is a waste of time,
<j4f-shredder> sometimes all you need is a youtube video to start with
<ikonia> no it's not
<j4f-shredder> then you can focus on mastering something
<j4f-shredder> that's the way I roll
<j4f-shredder> I get overwhelmed otherwise
<Mughal56> so you are expecting that the wireshark tool will show you what?
<j4f-shredder> there's too much information out there
<j4f-shredder> if you are a noob
<j4f-shredder> it will show me the traffic....I will turn down all the computers
<Mughal56> everyone is a noob at something
<j4f-shredder> and if there are still packages with different ips than mine
<TJ-> For goodness sake people, this is Ubuntu - stop being so aggressive, let j4f-shredder chose their own path. If you don't want to help just don't respond!
<j4f-shredder> then someone is connected from the outside
<j4f-shredder> I can even see that in the router configuration
<ikonia> j4f-shredder: you understand you could just see that from the connection table on the router
<ikonia> 90 seconds works
<j4f-shredder> TJ thanks for the support...it's a shame that ikonia is so aggresive, next time I will think it twice before asking for help
<Mughal56> Do you have wireshark installed?
<j4f-shredder> not yet, I had kali linux ready to be installed but I decided to do all of this in ubuntu
<ikonia> ok - so as TJ- lets keep to the topic
<ikonia> you have your ubuntu support question answered
<ikonia> this is not the channel for network support, so lets leave it there please.
<j4f-shredder> ok
<ikonia> if j4f-shredder wants to go his own way, that's on him
<jhutchins> ikonia: Why not help him get where he thinks he wants to be, realize it doesn't help, then troubleshoot the problem properly?
<jhutchins> ikonia: He might learn something along the way.
<Sven_vB> I've gotta do lots of apt package operations, and I'd like to distribute them into time slots where I my prediction says the machine won't have much else to do. how can I make apt pre-calculate my installs, removes and update, save a list of independent blocks of operations, and then later apply one block?
<jhutchins> ikonia: Personally, I think Telecom Argentina ++ cheap third-world consumer-grade router is an entirely adequite explanation.
<NTQ> Hi. For some reason I can not use the VGA port on my docking station but the mini-DP + adapter to VGA on the laptop itself works without problems. Any idea how I can activate the VGA port on the docking station? specs: Ubuntu 18.04, Nvidia K2000M, Thinkpad W530. xrandr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TjVPxDmRX5/
<NTQ> I want to to use VGA-1-1 instead of DP-3
<NTQ> Also I've got bad tearing artifacts on DP-2 and DP-3
<NTQ> I am using nvidia drivers in version 390.77
<jhutchins> Actually, it looks like he's using a Linksys RV042 router, that should be decent enough.
<jhutchins> It should have logs.  Possibly needs a firmware upgrade.
<pragmaticenigma> jhutchins: the topic was closed, please stop
<jhutchins> D'Oh, that's the gateway.  Nevermind.
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: tearing should be resolved by testing the Vsync settings. As for the missing VGA... sometimes the VGA outputs are disabled when the digital display ports are in use because of resource constraints
<coconut> Can an Nvidia Quadro P3200 be primed under ubuntu, just like an GTX 1060?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: can you explain what you mean by "primed" ?
<coconut> with primed i mean disabling the gpu and use only the intel one
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: According to this the 4337 docking station should also be able to use the VGA port: https://support.lenovo.com/de/en/solutions/ht037605
<OerHeks> cuda on P3200 ..
<coconut> for heat and battery comfort usage
<OerHeks> if you use your 2nd gpu too, heat and battery usage will not drop
<NTQ> Wait... It seems I need the 4338 to be compatible with Thinkpad W530. I was completely overlooking that.
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: The dock can only output to two displays simultaneously. have you tried only attaching a monitor only to the VGA port?
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: Look for "quad Display configuration" on the site
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: I take it you do not have the requisit laptop model for that configuration?
<coconut> OerHeks: well, i want to fully disable the nvidia and continue with only the intel from the same session. (if that's possible)
<NTQ> It's possible but they do not mention w530. I need the Mini Dock plus Series 3 4338-30x for that purpose. But in this case using the Mini-DP on the laptop itself is totally fine, because these docking stations are expensive.
<coconut> or does only some part of the nvidia card get disabled?
<OerHeks> not sure you can disable it in your session
<coconut> I think i am still fine if i don't need to reboot for it though. :)
<alekksander> is it normal that hdparm -t /dev/sda says read speed is about 250, while this is ssd? internet says it's capable of 400MB/s
<foo> I forget, is there a way to cat or head a file that is .gz? I thought there was gcat or gzcat or such? or zcat? Hmm
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: There are other factors that affect speeds, including the motherboard controller of the drive.
<OerHeks> alekksander, test hdparm with these 2 commands, hdparm -Tt
<matsaman> foo: cat
<matsaman> zcat, even
<OerHeks> cache and buffered
<foo> matsaman: aha, zcat - now what package offers this... *investigates*
<matsaman> foo: gzip itself
<foo> matsaman: oh, it's already here, whoops. ok, thank you!
<matsaman> yeah very common
<pragmaticenigma> foo: zcat is just a wrapper... you can't read a compressed file without first decompressing it
<OerHeks> sudo cat /dev/sda | pv -r > /dev/null # gives a rt result, just reading
<foo> pragmaticenigma: zcat syslog.2.gz |head works fine
<pragmaticenigma> foo: zcat simply inflates the file and sends the output to stdout...
<pragmaticenigma> that's why that works
<foo> pragmaticenigma: nice, this is working for my purpose. thanks1
<foo> !
<alekksander> OerHeks: looks like 250 is max. i will test under different OS to compare, but i expect the same (probably other hardware limitation as pragmaticenigma mentioned)
<alekksander> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> foo: you're welcome, I just wanted to help you understand what it was doing :)
<foo> pragmaticenigma: yeah, that makes more sense now, I hadn't thought about it before
<foo> pragmaticenigma: before it was like... magic! :)
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: It sounds like the drive might be attached to a SATA II port, you can easily look up the documentation of the motherboard or controller that you have attached the drive to, to verify this
<TJ-> that info is available in the sysfs
<alekksander> pragmaticenigma: it is adata sp310 in mini PCI Express slot. chipset is „Intel B75 Express”
<alekksander> actually i don't see hardware limitation at all
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander: that is the drive/storage device... I'm talking about the how it interfaces with the motherboard... the data rate can be limited by the SATA (or in this case mSATA) controller on the motherbaord
<alekksander> rather than i/o scheduler?
<virmaha> Hello. Whenever I start a shell and I do env | grep -i proxy, I find http_proxy being set. I checked my network proxy gui and it's set to None
<virmaha> etc/environment doesn't have that, ~/.bashrc doesn't have it too
<virmaha> everytime I start a new shell, i see it there. How can I figure out who is setting that
<virmaha> logout fixed it :S
<matsaman> virmaha: and if you use your proxy and cease to use it again?
<virmaha> matsaman: I am confused. What do you mean
<virmaha> I am mainly trying to figure out how it's being set
<TJ-> alekksander: pragmaticenigma looks like you can identify the SATA revision (1, 2 3) with " cat /sys/block/sda/../../../../../../revision"
<matsaman> virmaha: you might start with: grep -Hir http_proxy / 2>/dev/null
<virmaha> matsaman: okay doing.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Though I suspect that would be the devices capabilities... not the controller
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: no, that is the controller
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: if you use readlink you'll see the symlink backs off to the controller. In my case it becomes "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2"
<TJ-> and "lspci -nn -s0:1f.2" => "00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] [8086:9c83] (rev 03)"
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I tested it on another system that has a SATA-2 controller and it reported 2, so I think it is the SATA revision which equates to max-speed
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I presume we can also get the actual link rate but I got lost in sysfs looking for it :)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: personally, I like lspci option more than anything
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: found the link speed: "cat /sys/block/sda/../../../../../link1/ata_link/link1/sata_spd"
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: are those dots placeholders or reverse traversals?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: 'parent-directory'
<murthy> Is there a way to use Google hangouts with telepathy without using other google stuff
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: it'd need more generalising to account for different link numbers
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: found the link speed: "cat /sys/block/sda/../../../../../link?/ata_link/link?/sata_spd"
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: tested on 2 different systems, seems to reflect the link speeds
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: odd... all the "parent directories" would lead me to parent directory to "/" and further above
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: no they won't
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: /sys/block/sda is a symlink to deep in the device path
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: ah! that's what I'm missing... I was thinking we were in the /dev tree
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: :D
<TJ-> This is why I get lost in sysfs frrequently, chasing the darned symlinks in circles
<TJ-> It's almost impossible to used 'find' in it due to them causing circular paths
<TJ-> /dev/ tree can be the same with /dev/mapper/ dev/disk/by-*/ and other symlinks too
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, I'm familiar with /dev more than /sys ... that's for sure
<TJ-> I love sysfs and try to master where to find things since it both exposes everything the kernel knows about devices and allows manual control of them, even when other tools are broken/missing/unavailable
<TJ-> in sysfs, using "ls -l " is the key, to see the symlinks and what they point to
<alekksander_> TJ-: pragmaticenigma here „cat /sys/block/sda/../../../../../link1/ata_link/link1/sata_spd” says „6.0 Gbps”
<alekksander_> anyone having ssd to check their speeds with sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdb ?
<alekksander_> i'd like a confirmation if it's worth investigating
<pragmaticenigma> alekksander_: question, how full is the drive?
<TJ-> alekksander_: "Timing buffered disk reads: 1534 MB in  3.00 seconds = 510.98 MB/sec"
<alekksander_> pragmaticenigma: 43GiB available
<Bashing-om> alekksander_: "Timing buffered disk reads: 558 MB in  3.02 seconds = 184.52 MB/sec"
<OerHeks> if the specs claim 400 mb, and you get roughly 250, could that be genuine, data, overhead, and such ?
<TJ-> It may include a drive-based RAM cache as well, which for larger reads/writes won't hold
<alekksander_> it get's flat at 290
<alekksander_> https://i.imgur.com/amBpspU.png
#ubuntu 2018-12-29
<conr> should i just start fresh or is there an easy way to swap the Ubuntu OS HDD with a new one so I don't have to re-install everything?
<TJ-> conr: you want to take one HD out and replace with another?
<conr> TJ-:
<conr> yes
<TJ-> conr: can both devices be connected to the system at the same time ?
<conr> maybe, i have a eSTATA port but i don't think i have the cord to connect to a SSD.
<TJ-> conr: how about connecting both internally temporarily?
<TJ-> conr: or is this a laptop/nnotebook?
<conr> no desktop, i could try so if i did that what's the process?
<TJ-> conr: well, assuming you have a spare sata cable, pop the side/cover off, put the 2nd drive in, connect to a Mobo SATA port and to power
<TJ-> conr: the other question is how big is the new disk? larger capacity than the original?
<conr> so the current is a 50GB and the new is 250GB
<conr> what's the drive space cmd? `fdisk`
<TJ-> conr: that's a partitioning tool, but it will report device capacity
<TJ-> conr: so it's not just a clone, but an expand too
<conr> so the boot `/dev/sda1` has 48.2G
<OerHeks> a fresh install 18.04 would use one partition, including swapfile
<conr> actually i think its a 60GB SSD.
<conr> yeah but the other is a 250GB SSD
<TJ-> conr: you could use them both if they fit internally
<TJ-> conr: it is possible to configure things so that the space on the new device is mounted into the directories where you need it (possibly for /home/)
<conr> well let me explain more
<conr> i have 4TB HDDs (2x) for storage
<conr> with a RAID profile
<conr> so i just use the SSD for the Bionic OS
<conr> but 60GBs is too small now
<white_magic> can anyone recommend a way to set up a dock for ubuntu 18.04? The most common suggestion is the 'dash to dock' extension, but that's not exactly what I want. I want to keep the dash as it is. There is also the 'simple dock' gnome3 extension, but it's broken on ubuntu 18.04.
<TJ-> conr: where is most of the OS storage being used? 60GB is a LOT for just the OS?
<TJ-> conr: I'd bet you have /home/ on the OS drive, not the RAID array?
<conr> right
<conr> i just mnt the raid profile to the OS
<TJ-> conr: so you could make the new drive just for /home/, move the existing /home/ content to it, and create a mount entry in fstab for it
<TJ-> conr: that'd avoid you need to do much beyond a file copy (move)
<conr> so i'm looking at dis usage analyzer
<conr> it only has 10GB total for /
<conr> is that default for the partition?
<TJ-> conr: how about "sudo du -x -sh /home"
<conr> 236M
<TJ-> conr: 236MB for home?
<conr> that's the output
<TJ-> conr: you need to identify where the space is being used then! "sudo du -x / | sort -n" will list the biggest users last
<TJ-> conr: hang on, change that
<TJ-> conr: you need to identify where the space is being used then! "sudo du -x -d 2 / | sort -n" will list the biggest users last
<TJ-> conr: the "-d 2" will limit the directory depth of the report
<conr> so like i said / is 10GB
<conr> then /usr is 4GB then /var is 4GB
<TJ-> conr: does "df -h" reveal anything? It sounds like you've got multiple mount points OR some space unused
<TJ-> conr: if the device is 60GB then its either not using a large part of that, or there's plenty of free space
<conr> what's tmpfs?
<TJ-> conr: RAM file-system
<TJ-> conr: used for in-memory mounts for things like /dev cgroups /tmp/ and more
<conr> oh i see it
<conr> "/dev/sda1" 48G Size 45G Used
<conr> or "udev" 3.6G Size 0 Used
<conr> @TJ-
<white_magic> anyone know how i can create a shortcut to a python application? E.g. catfish or deluge. I can launch them from the app menu just fine but if i create a shortcut on the desktop using ln -s, it just opens the python script file (which is a launcher for the actual application)
<EriC^^> white_magic: create a desktop file
<white_magic> EriC^^: ill try that, thx
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> white_magic: a nice trick if you want it to run in a terminal and stay open after finishing is to do " gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/path/tp/pythonscript.py;bash'" or whatever terminal you're using
<TJ-> conr: if /dev/sda1 is the / file-system, and 'df' reports 45G used, that doesn't match with what 'du' reported, which suggests some (large) deleted files are being held open by a process
<conr> my trash is empty
<conr> TJ-:
<TJ-> conr: I'm not on about trash, I mean running processes that still have file descriptors open to large files that you've unlinked, but are not yet closed and therefore not deleted. Has it rebooted recently?
<conr> rebooted today
<wabbits> Hi Ubuntu. I ran startx and now I can't login via lightdm, please advise.
<TJ-> conr: Usually when the reports from 'df' and 'du' vary so much it is due to unlinked files helpd open by running processes. I'd recommend a reboot and check those values again. If 'df' doesn't agree closely with 'du' then you've got something wrong there
<conr> TJ- what cmds am I comparing again?
<snowgoggles> wabbits: duck season.
<TJ-> conr: "df -h" vs "sudo du -sh /"
<snowgoggles> wabbits: ubu server?
<wabbits> desktop 14.04
<snowgoggles> wabbits: new install?
<wabbits> nope ancient
<snowgoggles> wabbits: hardware change?
<wabbits> nope
<wabbits> yes sort of
<snowgoggles> wabbits: ?
<wabbits> I was having problems with my hdmi display coming out of power saver mode
<wabbits> It wouldn't "sync"
<snowgoggles> wabbits: hmm sounds like display authority lock
<wabbits> my nomenclature may be way off
<wabbits> how do I verify or remedy?
<snowgoggles> wabbits: gimmie a sec
<wabbits> take your time.
<wabbits> thanks for helping
<conr> TJ-:  first is 232M second is 2.0T /
<TJ-> conr: oh! my fault, that included your RAID! need to tell 'du' not to cross into other mountpoints, add the "-x" option as in "sudo du -x -sh /"
<conr> now 9.5G
<TJ-> conr: also, to make it easier to read the 'df' output use "df /" to limit it to the root file-system
<snowgoggles> wabbits: you on tty1?
<conr> yeah so `df -h /' says Size 48G Used 9.6G Avail 36G
<conr> yeah so `df -h /' says Size 48G Used 9.6G Avail 36G`
<lordcirth_> ncdu is also handy for visualizing du
<TJ-> conr: so right, you have free space :)
<wabbits> I am currently logged in as another user on pts/2 and pts/11
<TJ-> conr: so your new SSD could be used alongside the existing SSD but there's no major squeeze that requires it
<conr> TJ-: so why do i get 1GB  < popup warnings
<snowgoggles> wabbits: multi user logged in?
<TJ-> conr: I have no idea, I have no context as to what you're referring to
<wabbits> I have root on vt1 and my alternate user on vt7
<wabbits> not sure about multi user
<wabbits> I am old and losing the plot :)
<snowgoggles> wabbits: well that would be 2 users so. yes
<wabbits> oh you mean run level > 2
<snowgoggles> wabbits: ctrl-alt-f7 no gui correct?
<conr> TJ-: when i open the disk usage analyzer it has the / size as 9.9G
<wabbits> yes my alternate user has a gui on vt7
<wabbits> s/yes//
<conr> shouldn't it be 36G
<snowgoggles> wabbits: why logged on a root? ubu defaults to no root logins
<wabbits> root is logged on on vt1
<TJ-> conr: 9.9G matches the used space you just reported doesn't it?
<wabbits> so that I could look at some logs while I poked around on vt7
<wabbits> with my alternate user
<wabbits> vt1 meaning ctrl-alt-f1
<snowgoggles> wabbits: ok so alternate reg user will not startx so i would delete the user's .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files and reboot.
<wabbits> https://termbin.com/kb99
<conr> TJ-: 9.5G but yeah
<conr> does /var or /var/log have size quotas?
<wabbits> snowgoogles do I have to reboot or can I just go back to lightdm?
<snowgoggles> wabbits: pts are pseudo term logins
<wabbits> is that  a yes or  a no, I can't tell.
<AuroraAvenue> PLEASE                                                                                             explain wat this does      ?
<AuroraAvenue> https://snapcraft.io/cqtdeployer
<TJ-> conr: no. I have /var/ as a separate file-system to avoid it causing issues with / and on some systems I have /var/cache/ as another separate
<snowgoggles> wabbits: i'm guessing it's a locked .Xauthority file so delete the user's file and reboot to recreate it.
<wabbits> ok so a no. will do
<wabbits> brb
<AuroraAvenue> Where are some FPS games as snaps on Ubuntu too ? I'm getting flusteredly boredommed.
<OerHeks> AuroraAvenue, the owner explains it all in https://github.com/QuasarApp/Console-QtDeployer/wiki
<AuroraAvenue> cheers pal.
<AuroraAvenue> any clue on a decent FPS on ubuntu yet?
<AuroraAvenue> OerHeks, PMd ya.
<OerHeks> tons of them, and more on Steam
<AuroraAvenue> I cant pay for Steam & it takes ages to update anyway - plus I don't have the associated eMail no more ... so steam .... err, No.
<AuroraAvenue> lost hundereds of games that way.
<AuroraAvenue> if only i could actually be heard.
<AuroraAvenue> okay u
<AuroraAvenue> bye
<wabbits> snowgoggles you have fixed my login issue. Thank you.
<wabbits> two small corollarys if I may?
<wabbits> The display looks "different" like anti-aliasing or some such. Its bugging my eyes.
<wabbits> I switched from hdmi to dvi to see if the "sync" problem returning from power saver mode would go away.
<snowgoggles> wabbits: so the display is bad only after resume from sleep?
<wabbits> nope its just bad all the time now that I have switched to the dvi cable..
<wabbits> like indistinct or maybe soft or fuzzy
<snowgoggles> wabbits: sounds like a screen refresh rate issue with the config
<wabbits> might not be a big deal. I have also been looking at black text on white background all day and I am used to the opposite.
<wabbits> checking
<snowgoggles> wabbits: my xserver display settings fu is pretty rusty
<wabbits> I will try the hdmi again tomorrow and see if it looks different.
<wabbits> for now I am just greatful to have a working setup. Thanks again!
<snowgoggles> wabbits: np
<on3pk> Good evening, everyone.  I did something dumb.  I took apart my computer without remembering how I got sound to play out of the rear-audio jack.
<NewToLubuntu> oerheks thank you for your help on november 18
<NewToLubuntu> it did remove the adware but I think I somehow got it back so I will be deleting my user cache again
<NewToLubuntu> but this time I think I will be trying to back up my bookmarks first before resetting firefox
<wabbits> on3pk I can help with that
<on3pk> wabbits, oh cool
<wabbits> please pastebin `ps aux | grep pulse` and `aplay -l` and `aplay -L`
<coconut> NewToLubuntu: she is propably in bed now, seeing it is 03:03 at night on her location.
<on3pk> wabbits, https://pastebin.com/008XVFqw
<wabbits> on3pk good, please pastebin `amixer -c0` and `pactl list`
<wabbits> while I am looking at that try this test `pasuspender -- speaker-test --nloops=1 --channels=2 --test=wav --device=hw:0,0`
<wabbits> and pastebin the output. alsa tell me if you hear anything.
 * on3pk double checks his cables
<wabbits> on3pk I have other things I could be doing.
<on3pk> wabbits, Okay, this was a human error on my part
<on3pk> Sorry
<wabbits> so what was the error?
<on3pk> Speakers weren't plugged in properly
<wabbits> glad its working
<on3pk> Yeah, thank you for your help
<on3pk> What were you looking for in that data?
<on3pk> oh...
<on3pk> Well, if anyone else knows what wabbits was looking for, I am genuinely interested in finding out what I should look for if/when this happens again
<leftyfb> on3pk: if it happens again, check your cables first
<on3pk> leftyfb, yep, that was a big mistake on my part
<matsaman> on3pk: what's the problem?
<on3pk> matsaman, at one point in time I could only get audio to play out the front speaker port.  It wasn't this time, but in the past...
<on3pk> This time it was a human error
<matsaman> oh
<fleabeard> hello, can anyone tell me which way to properly setup a cron job? I'm trying to have a cron job shutdown my computer @ midnight every night, but I'm having no luck doing it via crontab -e, nor by editing the /etc/crontab file directly.
<thatlizdude> Do you guys know where the scaling factor is stored in Kubuntu? I need to reset it because I believe that it's causing my programs to crash...
<fleabeard> fwiw, I'm using 0 0    * * *   root    shutdown -h now >/dev/null 2>&1
<fleabeard>  in the crontab
<thatlizdude> I'm on KDE right now but I can't open System Settings nor Terminal nor Dolphin
<fleabeard> I'm guessing tonight's not a good night for questions in this channel
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: try dconf-editor
 * c3r34l_milk hi
<c3r34l_milk> :)
<c3r34l_milk> lol
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support here, c3r34l_milk.  ask your question.
<lotuspsychje> merry xmas cfhowlett :p
<cfhowlett> and a happy new year to you, lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<esjay> how can I copy a folder from ubuntu to a win10 laptop
<esjay> on the same LAN
<esjay> it takes too long to copy it within windows 10
<esjay> this laptop == ubuntu and win10 ultimate, the other laptop I wanna copy to == windows 20 home
<esjay> ...
<lotuspsychje> !samba | esjay
<ubottu> esjay: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<c3r34l_milk> Hello
<c3r34l_milk> Are we happy today?
<cfhowlett> c3r34l_milk, this is not a chat channel.  if you have ubuntu questions, please present them.
<c3r34l_milk> ok
<austiko> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<austiko> I need help
<EriC^^> with what?
<austiko> i was trying to install windows 10 from an external hard drive, (i used mkusb) but in GRUB when i try to click on windows, it says "error: not a regular file.' "error: you need to load the kernel first."
<EriC^^> austiko: do you want to install in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> cause that'd be way easier to do
<austiko> ok then sure
<austiko> how would i do that?
<EriC^^> austiko: make a fat32 partition and copy the contents of the windows iso (the actual files) to the partition
<austiko> i have a problem though
<EriC^^> austiko: use a gpt partition table on the usb, and set the fat32 partition to type "ef00"
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<austiko> my external hard drive doesnt show up anywhere in ubuntu anymore
<austiko> i tried to use gparted but it didnt show up
<EriC^^> austiko: try "sudo parted -ls" and see if it's there
<austiko> ok
<austiko> Model: Seagate Portable (scsi)
<austiko> Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
<austiko> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<austiko> Partition Table: msdos
<austiko> Disk Flags:
<austiko> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags
<austiko> so what do i do now?
<austiko> Model: Seagate Portable (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:
<austiko> @EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok that's the ext hdd i'd guess right?
<austiko> yes
<EriC^^> austiko: if there's nothing on it you need, type "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<austiko> ok
<EriC^^> then press "o" to make a new gpt partition table
<austiko> then what
<EriC^^> austiko: press "n" to make a new partition
<austiko> partition number?
<EriC^^> use the default starting sector and ending sector (just hit enter keeping it blank)
<EriC^^> hit enter
<EriC^^> if it asks for type put in ef00
<austiko> it changed the partition
<austiko> now what?
<EriC^^> austiko: press "w" to write the partition
<austiko> OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/sda.Warning: The kernel is still using the old partition table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8) The operation has completed successfully.
<austiko> so do i reboot my pc now?
<EriC^^> :D
<qwebirc94569> HEY ERIC
<EriC^^> hey
<qwebirc94569> YOU JUST WIPED MY PC
<qwebirc94569> !!!!!!!
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: what? you said /dev/sda was the external hdd
<qwebirc94569> IT WAS
<EriC^^> ok that's the ext hdd i'd guess right?
<EriC^^> <austiko> yes
<EriC^^> <EriC^^> austiko: if there's nothing on it you need, type "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^^> so how did i wipe your pc using that command? unless you typo'd something bro
<qwebirc94569> >:(((((
<EriC^^> anyways no need to fret you can get everything back, most likely
<EriC^^> did you typo the command?
<qwebirc94569> no
<EriC^^> ok, so you're booting from a live usb right now?
<qwebirc94569> Nopr
<qwebirc94569> Everything is gone
<qwebirc94569> I can't use it anymore
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: you need to make backups before you try things
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: you dont have a live usb?
<qwebirc94569> Nothing is on my external either it wiped both
<ducasse> relax, at most you nuked the partition table
<EriC^^> ducasse has a point, it's nothing major
<qwebirc94569> It says "boot device not found" "please install an operating system on your hard disk"
<EriC^^> oh, lol
<EriC^^> that doesnt mean crap
<qwebirc94569> So how can I fix it
<EriC^^> at this point get a live usb to troubleshoot
<EriC^^> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<qwebirc94569> how can I do that if this was the only computer in my entire household???
<qwebirc94569> I only have the external hard drive, too
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: make sure you're booting the right drive in the bios with the right mode selected
<EriC^^> how big is your usual hdd?
<EriC^^> not the ext one
<qwebirc94569> It is 32 gigs
<EriC^^> ok
<qwebirc94569> So I guess im just screwed
<EriC^^> did you try selecting the right disk in the bios?
<EriC^^> self pity isnt really helpful
<qwebirc94569> It only says "os boot manager"
<qwebirc94569> I'm not self pittying myself
<EriC^^> well there's a solution, it might involve driving to a friends/family to make a live usb
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: why did you have windows on an external hd exactly?
<qwebirc94569> I was trying to switch from Ubuntu to windows
<EriC^^> he didn't have it there lotus, he was trying to create a windows installation usb
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: install ubuntu and load a windows with virtualbox, make your life easy
<qwebirc94569> Yeah I probably should have done that
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: from a liveusb ubuntu you can also recover data
<qwebirc94569> Well I ordered a usb the other day so I'm not even gonna bother with Ubuntu I'm just going to install Windowsbackk
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: did you try booting in legacy mode, you might have some residual bootloader in the mbr you could (possibly) work with
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: did you use your external hd for both data backup and install usb?
<qwebirc94569> Yes it just showed a blinking line
<qwebirc94569> No
<qwebirc94569> I haven't backed up anything
<lotuspsychje> blinking line means wrong uefi settings
<qwebirc94569> So what would I do to fix that
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: what is your end goal? singleboot ubuntu? dualboot?
<qwebirc94569> Well for now just singleboot
<qwebirc94569> Because I won't be able to do the windows thing for a whe
<qwebirc94569> While*
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: disable fastboot & secureboot then boot your ubuntu usb F12
<qwebirc94569> Secureboot is disabled and there isn't a fastboot option
<qwebirc94569> F12 just makes a beeping sound
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | qwebirc94569
<ubottu> qwebirc94569: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: if your system is uefi, you have to get a fastboot
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: do you remember running any efibootmgr commands?
<qwebirc94569> No
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: did you install grub on external hd?
<qwebirc94569> Everything that was Ubuntu was on my computer's hard drive
<qwebirc94569> I made the external a bootable drive using mkusb
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: did you try to enter your system with grub?
<qwebirc94569> Now it doesn't show up at all in boot manager
<qwebirc94569> How do I do that
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: hold shift before boot
<qwebirc94569> Holding shift doesn't do anything
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: did you run any commands or something in gparted prior to us talking here? it would be felt after the reboot
<EriC^^> mkusb /dev/sdb for instance?
<qwebirc94569> Yes
<qwebirc94569> I think I did
<EriC^^> was it /dev/sdb ?
<qwebirc94569> I don't remember
<EriC^^> cause that'd be your ubuntu OS as your system had them reversed
<qwebirc94569> I think all of them were /sda
<EriC^^> if you followed some online guide they probably had that there as an example as the usb is usually sdb sdc etc
<EriC^^> they cant all be sda
<qwebirc94569> Like sda1, sda2, etc
<qwebirc94569> But one of them was sdb
<qwebirc94569> I tried running that one
<EriC^^> those are partitions on the same, not separate disks
<EriC^^> aha, well that toasted the ubuntu install
<qwebirc94569> fuck
<Xard> seems like I can't start jackd2 (1.9.12) as the jackdbus just freezes on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94569: try to get an usb stick somewhere, then rescue data from a live
<qwebirc94569> I am getting a usb stick delivered here Monday, luckily I ordered that before this
<EriC^^> qwebirc94569: your ubuntu is pretty toast i'd think at this point
<EriC^^> googling mkusb says it basically uses "dd" to put an image on the disk
<EriC^^> you'd be able to recover individual files possibly using photorec, or if your ubuntu partition was more than 4gb in size (i think that's the windows installer size) then the filesystem should still be in tact and you could find and mount it using testdisk
<heroyoojin> I'm on ubuntu right now!
<EriC^^> i mean if the ubuntu partition is further in the disk than 4g in size *
<qwebirc94569> So how would I run testdisk?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk && sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> you just need to do "sudo testdisk" later on
<qwebirc94569> Oh I can't do that my computer is just a shell now lol
<qwebirc94569> I'm going to go to bed
<Xard> okay, found out it might have something to do with ALSA
<Xard> https://github.com/jackaudio/jack2/issues/116 - changing mode from duplex to playback only enables jack to start
<austiko> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<austiko> Isn't irc really old
<ducasse> austiko: stick to ubuntu support questions here please, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<austiko> K
<Siamaster> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome Siamaster
<Siamaster> I have a 8 tb hard drive. It's new. It's a NAS hard drive and I think that's why it's showing only 1.4 gb
<Siamaster> sorry 1.4 tb
<Siamaster> how can I format it so I can use all available space?
<Siamaster> there are no partitions on the drive, it's new
<lotuspsychje> Siamaster: gparted is nice
<ducasse> Siamaster: see if using a gpt partition table makes a difference
<Siamaster> ok. what should I look for ? What are the terminology for this setup?
<Siamaster> I mean, what should I remove?
<austiko> What time is it where you guys are
<lotuspsychje> austiko: you already got told this is not a chat
<austiko> Jeez sorry
<lotuspsychje> austiko: use #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Siamaster> Error: The location 5.00TB is outside of the device /dev/sdb. when I try to create a gpt partition with partet
<Siamaster> I tried mkpart primary 0.00TB 5.00TB
<EriC^^> Siamaster: try using gdisk
<EriC^^> Siamaster: what does sudo parted -ls show for the size
<Siamaster> Disk /dev/sdb: 1404GB
<EriC^^> i guess you have to let it see the full disk first
<Siamaster> how do I do that?
<EriC^^> no idea, you mentioned some NAS stuff is related?
<EriC^^> maybe remove that and do it barebones after restarting?
<Siamaster> yes, it's a "Nas hard drive" I don't even know why
<Siamaster> remove what?
<EriC^^> i thought you meant NAS like some networking layer stuff
<EriC^^> Siamaster: does "dmesg | grep /dev/sdb" mention anything?
<Siamaster> no, it says nothing
<Siamaster> It's a new hard disk. I haven't even mounted it once
<Siamaster> But I don't know how to do that either, also it says that it only has 1.4 TB
<EriC^^> hmm try sudo grep /dev/sdb /var/log/kern.log
<Siamaster> says nothing either
<Siamaster> but this is what gdisk says: Partition table scan:   MBR: protective   BSD: not present   APM: not present   GPT: present
<EriC^^> seems like others had the same issue https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/8-tb-usb-drive-detected-as-1-4-tb.63217/
<EriC^^> Siamaster: how are you connecting the hard disk? many people seem to have issues with the connections making different brand hdd's show as less
<EriC^^> Siamaster: in the bios is it set to raid or ahci? that's important it seems
<Siamaster> I'm using a cabinet
<Siamaster> must I do this on bios?
<EriC^^> i dont know what that is
<EriC^^> the raid ahci settings should be in the bios
<Siamaster> I plug my hdd in that and connect it to my pc using a USB-port
<Siamaster> Ok, I'll try.
<EriC^^> oh, try connecting it using the cables the company sent with it or recommends
<EriC^^> it's likely that
<Siamaster> I didn't get any cables
<ducasse> Siamaster: the controller in the cabinet might be the problem, try connecting it to a sata port in your pc
<Siamaster> and I've tried doing these stuff on my BIOS before. I can't find the raid options
<EriC^^> can you connect it directly without the cabinet for a trial?
<Siamaster> no, but I don't understand why it should be needed
<Siamaster> it's a hard drive I should be able to control it
<ducasse> read what i just wrote
<neure> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<neure> i have an extra NVMe drive I plugged in
<Siamaster> I did, I just didn't understand
<neure> how do i remove all old partitions?
<Siamaster> what controller? why does it cause problems?
<EriC^^> neure: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link here
<EriC^^> Siamaster: the controller in the cabinet
<EriC^^> the hdd might not be designed to work with it, it needs the sata port
<Siamaster> It's working
<Siamaster> it fits, and it's found
<Siamaster> I don't understand why the cabinet would cause me to see only 1.4 TB
<ducasse> that does not mean it's working *properly*
<Siamaster> but why?
<neure> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/330n
<Siamaster> why is this not properly?
<ducasse> are you trolling?
<Siamaster> no. I don't get it honestly
<Siamaster> why would a cabinet not work properly and instead show 1.4 tb
<Siamaster> it's a setting on the hard drive
<EriC^^> neure: sudo gdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<neure> EriC^^, /dev/sda is my current drive with Windows and Ubuntu dual booting, nvme0n1 is the new (old) drive i would like to reuse
<EriC^^> neure: then press "o" to create a fresh gpt partition table, and "w" to write to disk
<ducasse> not the cabinet, the controller inside the cabinet. it might not be designed to handle disks that big.
<tomreyn> neure: if you want to delete everything stored on this drive, just write a new partition table. you can use 'parted' (runs in a terminal, text based) or gnome-disk (gnome/gtk3 based graphical user interface) for it
<Siamaster> ducasse it has worked good with 4 TB disks
<neure> already did gdisk thing
<Siamaster> so it should be able to show at least that
<Siamaster> I think it's a setting on the hard drive
<neure> how should I format the drive now?
<Siamaster> since it's a "NAS hard drive"
<tomreyn> neure: depends on what you want to use it for, i guess.
<Siamaster> it's sounds like a really weird limitation too
<EriC^^> neure: create partitions first, an easy tool is sudo cgdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<Siamaster> if it can't work with disks this big, then it shouldn't work at all
<ducasse> being a nas hard drive just means it's designed to run 24/7
<ducasse> there are no settings to mess with
<ducasse> look, can you or can you not connect it to a sata port to test?
<Siamaster> no, I can't
<EriC^^> neure: then run sudo partprobe to load the partition table again, and use sudo parted -ls to get the names and do "sudo mkfs.<filesystem> /dev/nvme0n1p1" for instance
<EriC^^> you'll want to use mkfs.ntfs -Q for ntfs
<ducasse> you don't have a sata cable?
<Siamaster> no
<Siamaster> and I honestly don't believe this is the problem
<EriC^^> that's just your laziness
<Siamaster> it's not. It doesn't make sense
<tomreyn> Siamaster: i do. either the cabinet is the issue or you got ripped off about the disk you bought.
<ducasse> ok, best of luck then.
<EriC^^> stuff can half work, you know
<ducasse> we can explain it to you, but we can't understand it for you
<EriC^^> i can pour bad gas in my car, it'll still run though it detonates like crazy, it's not something so nonexistent
<Siamaster> Ok then. You all seem so sure.
<Siamaster> I'll try that, in some way
<Siamaster> using sata
<Siamaster> I'll let you know
<ducasse> maybe there's a reason we are sure
<Siamaster> that's what I'm thinking
<Siamaster> but I still don't get it
<Siamaster> it's weird
<ducasse> you can ask the people in ##hardware too
<Siamaster> ah ok, cool ty
<tomreyn> be sure to provide the disk, cabinet and computer model / product number if you 'll have more questions about it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Siamaster> okay you were right
<Siamaster> and not being able to connect to sata was my laziness :P
<Siamaster> ty for help
<tomreyn> Siamaster: looks like you learnt 2 things in one go today. ;-)
<lipe66> good morning from Brazil!
<lotuspsychje> welcome lipe66 , how can we help you today?
<lipe66> i have a Dell inspiron 7472 and a few minutes ago i tryied to login and and i got only a black screen
<lipe66> after i googled i got a sugestion that i should remove nvidia drivers and reboot
<lipe66> this did the trick and i am n my note book again. My question is: should i stick with nuveau drivers or a can use nvidia again?
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: whats your ubuntu version and your graphics card chipset & driver version?
<tiggster79> lipe66: what happened prior to this? did you install nvidia drivers?
<lipe66> i am on ubuntu 18.04 i7 8550U
<lipe66> the graphics card is a hybrid with Intel UHD 620/Nvidia GeForce MX150
<lipe66> This machine is a fresh install of 18.04 with all the updates and livepatch enabled
<lipe66> the nvidia drivers where installed
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: from where
<lipe66> from the updates&install package
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: ok, try and see if you can still enter your system with !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | lipe66
<ubottu> lipe66: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lipe66> ok thanks I will take a look
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: if you can, come back we will take a look for you
<lipe66> thanks
<lipe66> So I just reinstalled the nvidia drivers and rebooted to see if it happened again
<lipe66> and is working normly.
<lipe66> maybe something i did broke the login process somehow
<lipe66> since i can set the profile of the main GPU, I will keep the intel GPU as the main one and activate nvidia when I need it
<ioria> lipe66, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"  what returns ?
<lipe66> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce MX150/PCIe/SSE2
<ioria> lipe66, ok
<lipe66> lotuspsychje, ioria, thanks for the support
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: welcome
<ioria> lipe66, i'd say or a gdm3 glitch or you logged in Xayland
<ioria> *Waylan
<lotuspsychje> ioria: we having a lot of loginloops lately
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ha, didn't know that
<lotuspsychje> ioria: but not sure how they relate
<lipe66> maybe some obscure line in a program generating instability
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: was this clean install or lts upgrade?
<lipe66> clean install, I had to many problems in upgrading
<Siamaster> still can't get why the cabinate behaves this way
<lipe66> in the past and in other oses
<Siamaster> So I need to buy new cabinate for this if I want to use a cabinet
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: you recall wich driver version your system chosen?
<Siamaster> cabinet*
<lipe66> 390
<lipe66> could it be related to suspession of the sistem?
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: earlier you mentioned to stick with nouveau, did you try nouveau too?
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: not sure yet what causes the login loops
<lipe66> well yes and no. yes because after i puged nvidia the system booted in nuveau
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: thats normal procedure, but why did you purge nvidia?
<lipe66> but no because i did not used for a long time
<lipe66> I read in a forum that was how it solved the problem
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: so your clean install chosen 390 and you reinstalled the 390 after right?
<lipe66> thinking bout is kind of a hard reset
<lipe66> yes
<tomreyn> Siamaster: looks for a firmware update for it. but this is really a ##hardware issue, has nothing to do with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: ok tnx for the feedback
<lipe66> you are welcome
<lipe66> I actually do not believe is the nvidia driver issue I believe is probably a mixed condition of softwares I installed and configurations that i made, that created a condition that made this happenend. removing the video driver is a work around.
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: the problem we had before is with an older version of 390, now its 390.77 and should be fixxed
<lipe66> I see
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: alot of bugs like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1773113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773113 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) " nvidia-390 does not show GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: hence why i was interested in wich driver version your system chosen
<lipe66> that is why i will change the prime GPU to intel.
<BluesKaj> Optimus?
<lotuspsychje> lipe66: thats the users choice
<lipe66> nvidia is allways problematic. that was my biggest doubt before buying this laptop. (I bought it with Ubuntu preinstalled from dell)
<lotuspsychje> lets continue in #ubuntu-discuss lipe66
<Siamaster> tomreyn I see, thanks
<ericus> is there any way here for me to free up some space on /boot? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MmjqzXVpTv/
<ericus> Why do I have 4.4.x-kernel when it's using 4.15.0-38?
<EriC^> 4.15 is the hwe one
<EriC^> ericus: type sudo apt-get autoremove --purge   it should remove a bunch of kernels and free some space
<ericus> hwe?
<EriC^> !hwe | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ericus> EriC^ it doesnt :/
<ericus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded
<tomreyn> /boot doesn't seem to be the main issue, with 56 packages pending installation it's more likely that / or /usr have run full
<tomreyn> *68 packages
<ericus> boot is the main issue, tells me to clean up 52MB
<tomreyn> okay, it's rather small indeed
<EriC^> ericus: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-{38,104}-generic linux-image-4.15.0-36-generic
<ericus> yeah
<EriC^> 105mb is free though, more than enough for any kernel installation
<EriC^> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ericus> "The upgrade needs a total of 157 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 52,4 M of disk space on '/boot'. "
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.43.64 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<EriC^> ericus: ok
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5s4Bdmky92/
<tomreyn> there are updates poending for both the 4.4 and 4.15 kernel images, that's why so much space is needed.
<EriC^> ericus: try "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<ericus> do I need the 4.4?
<EriC^> no
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/spvFFRYxJb/
<EriC^> hmm the package seems to be missing yet the files are still there
<EriC^> ericus: which ubuntu is this? 18.04?
<tomreyn> it was uninstalled, not purged
<EriC^> tomreyn: but the initrd and stuff is still there
<EriC^> even without purging it should remove those stuff
<EriC^> i think he had xenial before and updated to bionic, cause his linux-image-generic meta is 4.15 so no hwe being used
<ericus> it's 18.04
<EriC^> ericus: ok, manually remove the old kernel stuff
<ericus> the 4.4?
<EriC^> yeah, all the stuff with 4.4 in them in /boot do sudo rm <stuff here>
<tomreyn> EriC^: you requested info on installed kernels, not liunux-modules\* - but i agree that autoremove --purge should have removed it
<EriC^> also remove the 4.15-36 stuff since the package isnt installed either
<EriC^> tomreyn: initrd is part of linux-modules now?
<tomreyn> EriC^: oops, i may be mistaken there
<EriC^> it's a good idea to get the linux-modules though
<EriC^> ericus: could you also run "dpkg -l | grep linux-modules" and paste the results please?
<tomreyn> my guess is that some packages are marked as manually installed when they should be marked as automatically installed.
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CdzFRFgFmv/
<ericus> "The upgrade needs a total of 157 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 14,8 M of disk space on '/boot'."
<ericus> a little closer
<EriC^> ericus: ok, run sudo apt-get purge linux-modules-4.15.0-36-generic
<EriC^> i feel like it's not going to reach that space
<ericus> maybe if it didnt download the 4.4?
<EriC^> boot is 250mb and the rest are 80 and 70 so that's 150 you're left with 100 free
<EriC^> what is it trying to download right now?
<EriC^> oh wait my bad the kernel is only 8mb not 80
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RjGgRn46Jt/
<ericus> that
<EriC^> it looks right
<EriC^> ericus: what does "ls -lh /boot" give after rm'ing the 4.4 packages and linux-modules package given above
<EriC^> *4.4 files
<ericus> I think it's working now, from the terminal. Tried the software updater earlier
<ericus> yay
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7ydN4QXSB6/
<ericus> guess it worked?
<EriC^> yeah it looks good
<ericus> thank you so much for the help EriC^!
<tomreyn> ericus: you may want to resize /boot sooner or later to get rid of this issue which may otherwise re-occur
<ericus> not sure if I'm able to, LVM with luks encryption
<ericus> full disk
<EriC^> ericus: np, you're welcome
<tomreyn> ericus: then maybe you'd beter want to move /boot intot he LVM
<EriC^> ericus: it's easy to move it into the encryption, you just need to add a grub variable in /etc/default/grub and update-grub afterwards
<coconut> Any chance for amdgpu drivers to get supported for coming version of ubuntu?
<EriC^> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<EriC^> and obviously remove /boot from fstab after copying the stuff to the rootfs's /boot
<EriC^> tomreyn: have you tried this with uefi? i kinda only tried this with legacy install once for kicks
<ikonia> coconut: what do you mean "get support" ?
<coconut> ikonia: like to get support here the same way we have now with nvidia
<tomreyn> EriC^: i did it just yesterday. key is to not use the (secureboot) *signed* grub package
<ikonia> coconut: what do you mean by get support ?
<ikonia> coconut: what support is missing ?
<EriC^> tomreyn: aha interesting, ericus ^
<EriC^> thanks!
<ikonia> tomreyn: that sounds like something that would be hugely important to document somewhere
<tomreyn> ikonia: there are bug reports :)
<ikonia> tomreyn: close enough I guess
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1565950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565950 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2 fails to boot a kernel on a luks encrypted volume with Secure Boot enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<coconut> ikonia: by support i mean installing the driver and get it to run well
<ikonia> coconut: that doesn't make sense
<OerHeks> coconut, for what AMD card?
<coconut> ikonia: why? we all need our graphics to work well, right?
<ikonia> coconut: we do
<ericus> I'll have a look at it EriC^ tomreyn :)
<ikonia> coconut: but you're saying it's not supported and doesn't work well, which it does for cards that it's designed for
<ikonia> coconut: and you understand ubuntu doesn't actually "make" the amdgpu modules ?
<coconut> OerHeks: radeon pro WX 4150 or 7100
<tomreyn> that's probably not an amdgpu supported chipset
<ikonia> don't see it in the list
<tomreyn> oh actually it's a new one
<ikonia> maybe why it's not on the list yet
<ikonia> (although I thought it was old looking at the name)
<coconut> ikonia: nope, i am just trying to figure out whether it is right to buy amd graphics already. And seeing i do not see support request for amd cards to come by here on irc, i choose to ask about it.
<tomreyn> well it's from 2017, but i assuemd it would be older just by its name
<ikonia> coconut: amdgpu is supported
<coconut> :)
<tomreyn> Polaris 11
<ikonia> tomreyn: I also made that assumption, which I couldn't see on the list too
<coconut> tomreyn:probably new yes ( https://www.dell.com/nl-nl/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/precision-17-7730-laptop/xctop7730emea )
<coconut> oops, that was the dutch one
<coconut> ( https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/precision-17-7730-laptop/spd/precision-17-7730-laptop?redirect=1 )
<tomreyn> coconut: so, generally amd graphics do, of course, work fine. not all chipsets may be supported by the amdgpu driver which is in ubuntu 18.04 with its 4.15 kernel out of the box.
<coconut> ikonia: yes i know it's amd creating the amdgpu and amdgpupro drivers, with some non-categorized work after that
<deadrom> hi
<ikonia> coconut: what ?
<tomreyn> coconut: whether this specific (budget) chipset works well out of the box is hard to tell, it does not seem to be sold a lot and there are not a lot of reports that i can find.
<deadrom> 18.04: [laptop|display|display], nv prime on nvidia profile, all was fine until yesterday, now laptop screen is gone (black with a console cursor at the top left, nothing else)
<deadrom> xrandr only lists the 2 external displays, so does display settings and nvidia-settings. Logo shows on laptop during boot, so in general the laptop screen works.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: see if you can still anter your system with !nomodeset please
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | deadrom
<ubottu> deadrom: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> *enter
 * deadrom reads
<coconut> tomreyn:thx for researching!
<deadrom> on a sidenote, how do I disable the splash screen? I like to see the kernel messages fly by
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: edit your grub with "quiet splash" to ""
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: or press F1 at boot splash
<tomreyn> coconut: you're welcome. if you buy this hardware, be sure to buy it so that you'll be able to return it in case you need it working out of the boix (and are not into building your own kernels, X, mesa stack, and not into experimenting with other peoples' builds)
<tomreyn> coconut: it may work from day one, i just can't tell for sure
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: thanks.. reboot
<coconut> great tomreyn :D
<w0rp> Does anyone have any experience with fixing a GRUB configuration file so you can dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu, where the Ubuntu disk is encrypted, and you don't have to enter the password for the Ubuntu disk if you just want to boot into Windows?
<w0rp> I've got a configuration file with `cryptomount` early in it, and I'm wondering if I can replace that with something that prompts for the password only after the Ubuntu menu item is selected.
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, well, it's *different* now: both my external displays are gone now...
<deadrom> xrandr does not list them anymore at all
<deadrom> how prone are laptops to dead bios batteries? T530 Thinkpad, I think some 6 years old
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: ca you enter your system now?
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, I am in the booted system but only have the laptop screen
<deadrom> IRC on x2go so I can stick around of sorts and reboot
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: lets have a look wich drivers available on your system: ubuntu-drivers list
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, nvidia-driver-390 and nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: allrighty, install the 390 please
<deadrom> 390 is installed and has been workign ok for about 2 weeks since fresh install of 18.04
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: yes, lets try if a reinstall fixes
<deadrom> ok... hang on
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: also make sure nomodeset is disabled after the install & reboot
<deadrom> how do I force reinstall with apt?
<deadrom> i'll use apt-get
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: wich driver is currently in use? sudo lshw -C video ? at bottom driver=
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install --reinstall package
<deadrom> ah
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fpsK2ZbjZN/
<deadrom> if I reasd this right, NV is in charge
<deadrom> *read
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: correct, try what BluesKaj adviced
<deadrom> that went through in about 5 seconds. I would have expected dkms to build a new module and all of that
<deadrom> "nvidia... is being configured" and that's it. that sound right to you?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: lets try & reboot :p
<deadrom> yeh
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, nah, same. I'll shutdown and hose the dockigng stationdown with contact cleaner. I suspect it might be upset.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: system up to date also?
<za1b1tsu> So I am on Ubuntu and using virtualbox, and this is what I am seeing https://imgur.com/KuBLSL0
<za1b1tsu> after the disk boots up in the virtual machine
<za1b1tsu> anyone have any ideas?
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, yes. virtualbox repos shenanigans wih i386 arch but apt seems to simply ignore it. COULD be tho a broken package there prevents proper dkms execution. ill check that.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: another idea could be installing a more later driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa(as a test)
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, 5400m  / gf 108, fairly old. ill see what driver supports it
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: if your system suggests 390.77 you could try the 390.87 from the ppa
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: did you try other iso's on virtualbox?
<za1b1tsu> lotuspsychje, all the isos behave the same
<OerHeks> check the VM settings, GPU memory and such
<coderman1> a customer is reporting to me that he cant access my website from one of his servers. is there a way for me to tell from my server if his IP is able to access it?
<coderman1> like some kind of reverse ping or something
<ikonia> you'll see it in the access log if he can access it
<coderman1> yea im just wondering if i can run something on my server that tests his connectivity to mine
<OerHeks> fail2ban installed?
<ikonia> c3r34l_milk: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> coderman1: no,
<ikonia> coderman1: you can't debug his ISP
<ikonia> coderman1: it could be any reason at his end
<ikonia> coderman1: if your site is on "the internet" there is nothing more you can do
<Mughal56> coderman: umm, is the customer's remote IP address pingable?
<Mughal56> coderman: or at least something on his/her public network segment?  Maybe not the firewall but perhaps his/her router?
<ikonia> that means nothing
<ikonia> pinging something across the internet offers little value
<ikonia> icmp echo is very different than http on a specific port outgoing
<ikonia> coderman1: you need to focus on the error he gets
<ikonia> rather than connectivity
<eeos> What the heck is the "Software" application in *ubuntu?!
<ikonia> a front end to the software repos
<eeos> ikonia: it proposes plenty of proprietary stuff .... that I cannot see using the apt CLI ....
<eeos> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> it shows you the same as the apt interface
<OerHeks> install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter
<eeos> ikonia: no. It is showing me stuff like "Polarr Photo Editor", which is proprietary, and which I cannot see in apt.
<eeos> OerHeks: I use command line.
<ikonia> eeos: it's there
<eeos> ikonia: what do you mean? I cannot see it using apt ....
<tomreyn> coderman1: you could do a traceroute to the customer, but this doesn't really proove much, since (a) their (inbound) route may differ and (b) issues may only occur in one direction and (c) it could just as well be any other non routing related issue, such as their caching resolver, or a an issue with your website.
<OerHeks> polar.. it is a snap
<hatsat32> e
<eeos> ikonia: and I do not want to see it at all! I want to exclude proprietary stuff ....
<OerHeks> softwarecenter shows snaps too, these days https://snapcraft.io/polarr
<eeos> OerHeks: oh, I see!
<tomreyn> coderman1: so indeed, first of all you want to get a better description of the issue than "doesn't work"
<eeos> OerHeks: you are right! That is why it does not show in apt .... it shows in snap.
<eeos> OerHeks: how do I remove it? this Software center?
<OerHeks> eeos, remove the gnome-software-plugin-snap plugin, and restart softwarecenter.. but carefull, you might have snaps installed already, like calculator
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/982112/how-can-i-disable-snaps-in-gnome-software-centre/984250#984250
<eeos> OerHeks: I do not want to disable snap, I am using snap form the command line. I need to disable the graphical user interface that pulls everything together and annoys me.
<eeos> OerHeks: Sorry, not disable, but uninstall.
<ikonia> how about 'just don't open the app"
<ikonia> and if you are used to using apt on the command line, if it bothers you that much, use apt to remove it
<ikonia> but really - just don't open the app
<eeos> ikonia: not really .... I have a zero tolerance policy on pacage tat are not used and can install stuff on the system by mistake. it is a huge security issue.
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-software
<ubottu> ubuntu-software (source: gnome-software): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.8 (bionic), package size 24 kB, installed size 351 kB
<OerHeks> oh, wrong one
<OerHeks> gnome-software ?
<eeos> OerHeks: : thank you!
<eeos> OerHeks: it just proposed two bios updates that I cannot track in history but look rather official from the manufacturer website.
<OpenSorce> I know how to find and configure the cli scripting method, is there a GUI method for setting a system to automatically switch the primary sound output to a USB audio device when it's inserted?
<tmroland> why so many cryptic mount points shown by mount command? what do they mean, it confuses the hell out of me
<TJ-> ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<TJ-> ooops :D
<OerHeks> eeos, maybe fwupdate manager? https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<TJ-> tmroland: most of them will be Control Groups managed by systemd I suspect
<eeos> OerHeks: oh thanks a lot!!!! I have just rmeoved the gnome-software and all the accolites ....
<tmroland> hell of a headache while trying to learn linux
<tmroland> its a big letdown to see that amount of unnecessary complexity
<eeos> OerHeks: thanks for everything! I did a thorough cleaning .... :-)
<tmroland> any distro that doesnt use that?
<tmroland> and only has 2 3 mountpoints?
<tomreyn> tmroland: the loop mounts are snaps, you can just ignore / filter them
<TJ-> tmroland: cgroups are integral to providing isolation for security
<tomreyn> and those tmpfs provide useful features which also some software relies on
<lagagnon> Installed 18.04 on old Macbook Pro 2,1. All fine except screen blanking.
<lagagnon> Any command including xset does blank the screen, backlight turns off, but backlight never turns back on. Reboot required.
<tomreyn> get different hardware.
<OerHeks> 32 bit uefi Macbook Pro 2,1 ?
<EriC^^> lagagnon: did you try acpi stuff?
<lagagnon> No 64, install was fine, all other systems work
<lagagnon> EriC^^: what "acpi stuff"?
<eeos> I have installed krita from flatpak and I cannot run it .... is this normal? It does not start and does not give me any signal ....
<EriC^^> acpi_osi parameters in the grub line lagagnon
<OerHeks> why flatpack as snaps are standard
<lagagnon> EriC^^: ok, will check that out. Thanks.
<tomreyn> lagagnon: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> i dont know whether this works with macs, though
<eeos> OerHeks: yes .... that is why i find it strange ....
<lagagnon> ...strange that "systemctl suspend" works just fine with backlight turning off/on but any DPMS blank kills the backlight...
<eeos> OerHeks: flatpak run org.kde.krita
<eeos> OerHeks: gives me error: runtime/org.kde.Platform/x86_64/5.11 not installed
<OerHeks> i have no clue about flatpack
<OerHeks> oh i probably never will, it is flatpak
<OerHeks> !info gnome-software-plugin-flatpak
<ubottu> gnome-software-plugin-flatpak (source: gnome-software): Flatpak support for GNOME Software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.8 (bionic), package size 55 kB, installed size 189 kB
<ioria> afaik , that plugin is quite broken ; it doesn't install required extensions
<Pronoe> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 and I need an older version of a package that doesn't seem to be available now but was available on xenial (https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libsdl2-dev). How can I add this repo to my linux?
<OerHeks> If i look at the dependencies, i think it is a bad idea https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/libsdl2-dev , compile it from source?
<Pronoe> I'll check if that's an option. What would be the issue with the dependencies?
<Pronoe> If it's only another few repo to add to satisfy the dependencies I don't mind.
<OerHeks> why do you need an older version?
<Pronoe> Because I'm trying to use MAME but since a couple day ago it's constantly crashing with random error messages and I can't figure out why. The installation guide advise to use SDL 2.0.4 or 2.0.3 and I have 2.0.8 This is probably not the root cause but I want to rule out every possibility
<EriC^^> Pronoe: what error messages
<kumul> don't use MAME
<tmroland> is it possible to learn linux and unix enough in 1-2 years by daily learning and experiment on my own computer and maybe do a few qulifications and courses and have good chances at finding a linux job?
<kumul> even if you get it working, is it gonna matter?
<tmroland> i mean learning wise, is that time frame sufficient
<tmroland> if i wanna succeed in being paid for a job
<AsFelix> tmroland, of course that's possible.
<Pronoe> EriC^^: I got a bunch of different ones, give me a sec.
<sigurdux> tmroland: I've been using linux for about 20 years. Still havn't seen any linux jobs :-D
<AsFelix> sigurdux, wtf?!
<kumul> tmroland, if you want to learn linux, don't use ubuntu
<OerHeks> ...
<tmroland> theres plenty IT jobs all over and since im ht eUK finding one wil be easy, but what i wonder is if i already have the basic foundations of unix/linux and just focus on learning more advanced skills 1-2 years will be enough to get a good enough experience to succeeed profesionally
<hggdh> kumul: ...
<OerHeks> jobs and work have nothing to do with ubuntu support
<tmroland> for example i used to set up networks and linux servers
<sigurdux> Some things are just a hobby. Wouldn't leave my job at the mill and firedepartment for any money.
<AsFelix> I have been using Linux for about 11 years now and in several companies this has been my job
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic for that, thanks
<kumul> hggdh, My point is, if you want to learn linux, go use slackware or something that doesn't hold your hand.
<tmroland> arch
<tmroland> or debian
<tmroland> or rhel/centos
<OerHeks> kumul, tmroland stop trolling, not welcome here
<hggdh> ok, this is good enough. Please move to another channel. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support *only*
<Pronoe> EriC^^: "mame64: malloc.c:4023: _int_malloc: Assertion '(unsigned long) (size) >= (unsigned long) (nb)' failed.", "Corrupted double-linked list (not small); Aborted (core dumped)", "free(): invalid pointer; Aborted (core dumped)"
<Pronoe> And a bunch of other ones like those.
<Pronoe> It's pretty random ...
<OerHeks> Pronoe, maybe build mame from source ? i would not downgrade sdl2
<Pronoe> And I'm not changing anything to the way I'm starting the program.
<Pronoe> OerHeks: This is what I've done already.
<snowgoggles> i just moved from xenial to bionic, i'm having resume from sleep issues randomly. i installed tlp tlp-rdw from the official bionic repo not the linrunner ppa.  Does anyone know if there is known issues with the bionic repo version?
<Pronoe> I'm trying to find a way to clean what has been compiled already and start over. But I'm afraid some nasty lib will stay somewhere and keep messing things up.
<kumul> Pronoe, the way I think mame works is, that if the current version of MAME fails on whatever you're trying to do, its because you don't have the latest version of the ROM
<Pronoe> kumul, the compiled from source is version 0.205 and the one installable from apt-get is 0.202 which use to work perfectly fine. Now none of them work.
<kumul> Pronoe, did you ask in #MAME ?
<Pronoe> kumul: Yes I believe I speak with one of the dev/contributor who also suggested I build from source. So now I'm trying to do that properly and not leave any crap behind.
<Luix> hi there, I'm trying to troubleshoot some hibernation issues. pm-hibernate shuts down the computer but it doesn`t hibernate. systemctl hibernate the same thing. I'm using Mate 18.04 on an HP Pavilion dm4 notebook
<Luix> . things I tried: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/hibernate-resume-from-hibernation-ubuntu-mate-18-04/16924
<snowgoggles> Luix: you have a swap partition larger than your RAM?
<Luix> no, snowgoggles. it's 2GB on a 4GB ram pc
<snowgoggles> Luix: there ya go
<snowgoggles> Luix: hibernate saves full RAM size to swap partition
<snowgoggles> Luix: that link you posted barely mentions the swap partition
<Luix> that was I initially thought but I don't know where I read that that wasn't the case anymore. Most probably wrong, I suppose.
<Luix> "the case" = swap equalling RAM.
<snowgoggles> Luix: the new case is ubu 18 doesn't create a swap partition from my understanding
<Luix> snowgoggles, will resizing the swap now work?
<snowgoggles> Luix:  i would increase the size of the swap partition to be larger than 4GB for hibernate to be successful.
<snowgoggles> Luix: depends on your drive partition layout. you'll have to resize partitions if only one phys drive installed
<Luix> snowgoggles, I'll have to check. Luckily I usually leave some unallocated space between partitions.
<snowgoggles> Luix: if you only have ext4 parts gparted is pretty good at resizing as long as your parts have free disk space
<Luix> snowgoggles, wait, I got confused with other laptop I was working with. I checked with Gparted and linux-swap is 4.19 GB
<Luix> snowgoggles, following the instructions on the link above, I ran a grub update after editing  /etc/default/grub
<snowgoggles> Luix: yeah you updated grub. is that a concern?
<Luix> snowgoggles, no, just adding more info. On both hibernate commands, computer shuts down but when logging back in it is a fresh startup
<snowgoggles> Luix: he has notes at bottom saying the instructions did not work on his laptops only desktops
<Luix> snowgoggles, I see. Any other ideas on how to solve this issue?
<snowgoggles> Luix: you update grub to point to the swap partition to boot the resume state.
<snowgoggles> Luix: honestly hibernate is a hit or miss.  i would keep googling for a solution, most ppl just live with suspend to ram unfortunately, thus hibernation support is not great
<Luix> snowgoggles, sadly, for some reason suspend doesn't work for this laptop (even booting on the win7 partition). It suspends but power button doesn't wake it up.
<snowgoggles> Luix: doesn't sleep in win? the laptop was designed for win? that's odd. i would check bios setting for power management
<Luix> snowgoggles, yes it originally came with win7 installed. tried updating bios firmware but no luck.
<snowgoggles> Luix: tried flashing bios with no luck is a troubling statement
<Luix> snowgoggles, sorry. I meant that it didn't solve the sleep one issue.
<snowgoggles> Luix: if win power management doesn't work, your digging yourself into a deeper hole to get out of trying to get it wporking in linux. just my perspective.
<snowgoggles> *working
<Luix> snowgoggles, yeah, you confirmed my fears
<Keo-w> anyway to get a hostname to resolve elsewhere instead of the DNS lookup result ? i put it in my /etc/hosts file but it only resolves for ping correctly not host lookup
<CarlFK> is there a way to view the files in ~/.cache/chromium/Profile1/Cache/ ?  (as rendered html, not the blob of bytes cat/less/etc show me)
<CarlFK> Keo-w: it isn't just ping ;)  (but I kinda know what you mean)
<Keo-w> =\
<CarlFK> Keo-w: /etc/hosts is the right place to set it.  what you want is a tool like host that will respect /etc/hosts
<CarlFK> I bump into this too. and haven't figured out what to do about it.  haven't tired too hard either, so maybe it exists.
<snowgoggles> Luix: i would say it's still possible. You'll have root cause the issue. I would test power management with the original win install, but every OEM has a specific method when it comes to it's hardware
<Keo-w> damn 3rd party app doesn't awnt to listen to me:)
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: As far as I know, there isn't any means to render that. A lot of what is in there is probably images/pictures
<pragmaticenigma> Keo-w: Do you restart the application when you make changes to /etc/hosts?
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: the app is host. it does the lookup and exits.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK, Keo-w : It might be that the local cache is still live with the original entry. Though you make changes in /etc/hosts, ubuntu uses dns caching to speed up domain resolves on the local machine. If you wait a few minutes, it may start to resolve as desired
<fengshaun> how do I make an fstab entry mountable by user?
<fengshaun> it's an nfs tab
<fengshaun> ultimately I'm trying to have kde automount the nfs directories
<fengshaun> but it's complaining that it needs root
<Luix> thanks snowgoggles
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: "host is a simple utility for performing DNS lookups."
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: dns-masq can be told to read /etc/hosts, but what ubuntu installs does not.
<CarlFK> is there a way to tell chrome not to refresh pages it loads from history?
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: There is not, the remote server controls that
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: Sorry that was over simplified. Any webbrowser requests a HEAD from the remote server. If the server replies with a time stamp matching the original visit to the site, the local cache is used. Else, new content is fetched from the server
<CarlFK> firefox has a "offline mode" that doesn't do any network traffic.  I was hoping for soething like that
<CarlFK> I can just kill my network connection, but then I lose all my other stuff.  (not too tragic, just annoying)
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: Try this: https://www.maketecheasier.com/offline-mode-google-chrome/
<pragmaticenigma> Keo-w, CarlFK : far as network testing, specifically host lookups... Why not use the "dig" program instead. With nothing more than the domain provided, it will tell you where it pulled the information from.
<pragmaticenigma> that would help determine more informationm
<CarlFK> dig doesn't use /etc/hosts either
<CarlFK> that chrome thing looks perfect
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: I just tested the theory with Dig, it pulled my /etc/hosts just fine
<pragmaticenigma> not directly, but it found it
<theblindghoulie> Is there a way to remove the Show All applications icon in the dock ?
<ioria> theblindghoulie, gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-apps-at-top  true
<theblindghoulie> Ok! Thanks! I saw that shell-ext earlier, but it said it was unstable so I was unsure
<ioria> theblindghoulie, yeah, probably resetted at reboot
<ioria> theblindghoulie, log out /in and test
<theblindghoulie> OK thanks! I installed the classic-indicator for my Apps menu. I dont care for the modern app menu. Which is why I wanted to remove the icon from the dock
<ioria> ok
<fleabeard> hello, can anyone tell me which way to properly setup a cron job? I'm trying to have a cron job shutdown my computer @ midnight every night, but I'm having no luck doing it via crontab -e, nor by editing the /etc/crontab file directly.
<fleabeard> I'm using 0 0    * * *   root    shutdown -h now >/dev/null 2>&1 in crontab right now
<fleabeard> I'm close to making incoherent monkey noises out of frustration :(
<CarlFK> fleabeard: shutdown needs /path/to/shutdown
<CarlFK> which shutdown says  /sbin/shutdown
<CarlFK> fleabeard: cron doesn't do bashrc/profile things, so there is no PATH setup.
<fleabeard> CarlFK, ahhhh, so 0 0 *** root /sbin/shutdown -h now >/dev/null 2>&1 should do the trick?
<CarlFK> fleabeard: assuming the rest is ok
<fleabeard> CarlFK, should I be editing the file directly, or using crontab -e?
<CarlFK> fleabeard: um.. not sure - I always use -e. never gave it much thought.
<fleabeard> CarlFK, thank you very much! I'll give this a shot now.
<pragmaticenigma> fleabeard: I would also recommend crontab -e ... it handles triggering cron to re-read the settings files so updates are incorperated properly
<fleabeard> pragmaticenigma, thanks, I've tried both ways just now and it doesn't seem to be working :/
<fleabeard> I'm so confused lol
<fleabeard> doing a sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep cron shows no errors
<pragmaticenigma> fleabeard: are you running crontab -e under your account or as "sudo"
<ioria> fleabeard, are you usnging   'sudo crontab -e'  ? not just crontab -b
<fleabeard> that may be it, I'm not running it as sudo, probably the issue. Let me give that a try.
<ioria> fleabeard,   'sudo crontab -e'
<fleabeard> welp, I put it under sudo crontab -e, but it doesn't seem to work still. I'm using 02 15   * * *   root   /sbin/shutdown -h now
<fleabeard> and the time has passed for me and it's still on :(
<fleabeard> what blows my mind is how there are so many different ways of doing this from what I can find on google & youtube, yet none of them at all work, lol
<EriC^^> fleabeard: remove the root from there, in sudo crontab no need for any username unlike /etc/crontab.d/* stuff
<fleabeard> EriC^^, k, I put this in now 07 15   * * *   /sbin/shutdown -h now
<fleabeard> we'll see in a min if it works :)
 * fleabeard crosses fingers
<EriC^^> it's already 07 here..
<fleabeard> same, let me try a couple minutes ahead
<fleabeard> no dice, it just refuses to work for me lol
<EriC^^> fleabeard: grep CRON /var/log/syslog    did it run?
<fleabeard> EriC^^, I don't see any errors
<EriC^^> it's there though?
<fleabeard> just a bunch of reload/begin edit/replace/end edit/list stuff
<fleabeard> yeah
<EriC^^> is there one at the min you put it to run?
<EriC^^> root CMD( /sbin....)
<fleabeard> nope
<EriC^^> then it's not running the command
<EriC^^> fleabeard: try "sudo crontab -l" is it there?
<fleabeard> yep
<EriC^^> try systemctl status cron
<fleabeard> EriC^^, here's the output I got from that https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xjsTQchDfz/
<EriC^^> odd, seems to be running
<ioria> well, it's not the output i got from systemctl status cron
<EriC^^> did you type grep CRON with capital letters?
<IhrFussel> If I have a process with multiple threads ... does the OS (in this case Ubuntu) decide which cores to use for the threads or does the software dictate that?
<fleabeard> Unit CRON.service could not be found.
<fleabeard> with capitals
<pragmaticenigma> IhrFussel: The OS primarily the kernel) would be in charge of distributing the workload amoung the available cores of the CPU
<ioria> fleabeard, can you please paste again  sudo systemctl status cron
<fleabeard> ioria, here yah go https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xsCCKXn5mv/
<jhutchins> fleabeard: The unit file will be lower case, the status will return upper case.
<fleabeard> ah that's cool to know
<ioria> fleabeard, seems stuck in reload
<TJ-> fleabeard: why not use a systemd timer to do it?
<TJ-> fleabeard: as in http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/systemd/
<ioria> fleabeard, i think you edited /etc/crontab directly ?
<fleabeard> TJ-, I'm not very linux savvy and was hoping the built-in crontab would do the trick without too much fuss :/
<fleabeard> ioria, I did at one point, then found out about crontab -e
<fleabeard> have been using crontab -e ever since
<jhutchins> fleabeard: systemd has it's own scheduler: https://coreos.com/os/docs/latest/scheduling-tasks-with-systemd-timers.html
<ioria> fleabeard, comment the additional command in there
<fleabeard> ioria, here's the contents of my /etc/crontab https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6t2mWsQ6dj/
<fleabeard> ioria, since I'm using crontab -e, should I just remove that bit that I added awhile back?
<ioria> fleabeard, comment (remove) 47 14   * * *   root    sbin/shutdown -h now >/dev/null 2>&1
<fleabeard> will od
<fleabeard> okay, I removed it entirely
<ioria> fleabeard, sudo crontab -e   and     add    13 15 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h "now"   (change min and hour)
<hejux> why the  do i need a ppa to install some software?
<ioria> you don't ...unless
<hejux> and how do i know which software is in what PPA?
<fleabeard> ioria, done
<hejux> like for e.g. i was trying to install mpv and ffmpeg. apt search returns nothing
<fleabeard> hejux, I believe ppa's are used for more 'up to date' software that isn't available in the default package manager in ubuntu
<hejux> then i have to google like  how to install mpv on ubuntu ...
<ioria> fleabeard,  let's wait
<hejux> just don't get it.
<jule> Hi, I am trying to install pulseaudio package from scratch with apt but unfortunately default configuration files are not added to `/etc/pulse/` (like `default.pa`).
<ioria> fleabeard,  what version of ubuntu ?
<fleabeard> ioria, I did this for the time 36 15 and it's now 37 15 and it didn't trigger
<fleabeard> ioria, latest 18.04 LTS
<hejux> the problem is, how do i know what PPA has which software?
<jule> Is that normal behavior?
<pragmaticenigma> fleabeard: that's a little too generalized for the definition of a ppa
<fleabeard> pragmaticenigma, yeah, I'm basic :P
<ioria> fleabeard,  i can confirm that the cmd above works (testedon 18.04)
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: To simplify, this channel doesn't support the usage of PPAs. If you were to seek help here, amoung the first things you will be asked is to remove any PPAs to ensure we're working with a known system state
<fleabeard> ioria, are you EST?
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: In the most specific of circumstances should you enable a PPA, and only with the understanding that doing so may cause you machine to have unexpected behavior
<hejux> pragmaticenigma: ok, but how can i install my favorite "mpv" player?
<TJ-> jule: was pulseaudio previously installed and removed?
<ioria> fleabeard,  set like that, yes ... i think you have a problem with the cron service
<jhutchins> hejux: Usually you'll find a PPA associated with the specific project it's for.  PPAs are not managed at all by Ubuntu.  They may have newer packages, or packages compiled with different options.
<TJ-> !info mpv | hejux
<jule> TJ: yes...
<ubottu> hejux: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 952 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<fleabeard> ioria, let me restart the box and see if that clears things up, I'll put a new time in and see if it corrects itself
<jule> TJ-: yes...
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: You ask here, giving out the name of the application and ask for help in getting it installed. If its only option is through a PPA, then you will need to seek out the developer community for that software or choose one that is close enough in features for what you are looking for
<jhutchins> hejux: Some have packages with incompatible licenses that can't be distributed by Ubuntu.
<ioria> fleabeard,  sounds good
<jhutchins> hejux: You also don't know how well they've been tested or packaged, or whether you can trust them not to have malware.
<TJ-> jule: if you previously changed/removed the /etc/pulse/* files that is remembered (unless you use "apt purge") and those files are not replaced
<jhutchins> hejux: You pretty much have to go by how well known the packager is and what kind of reputation they have.
<jule> TJ-: Hum! Ok I try this
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: It would appear that you do not need to enable any PPAs to obtain mpv, you only have to go into the software settings and enable the Universe repository
<hejux> so default ubuntu is pretty secure (aka conservative )
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: secure is something you have to determine and define on your own.
<hejux> pragmaticenigma: thanks, Universe Repository
<fleabeard> ioria, restarted and put this in 'sudo crontab -e' 44 15   * * *   /sbin/shutdown -h "now"
<hejux> i'll take a try,
<fleabeard> hopefully in 2 mins we'll get it working :)
<ioria> fleabeard,  ok
<hejux> that version ubottu give seems a little bit old
<jhutchins> hejux: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/07/install-mpv-media-player-ubuntu-16-04/
<jule> TJ-: Well done! purge do the trick!
<fleabeard> ioria, it worked \o/
<ioria> fleabeard,  good job mate
<jhutchins> hejux: There is apparently a test ppa that has newer versions, hosted by ubuntu but not fully supported.
<fleabeard> ioria, I was going to hit "submit" on this application to MIT for a semester to learn how to use crontab correctly! Thank you so much for your help with this! You saved me hundreds of thousands of dollars!
<ioria> fleabeard, no problem
<pragmaticenigma> jhutchins: we just got done showing them that it is availble in the default Ubuntu repository
<hejux> jhutchins: love that, guess i do need a ppa to get latest mpv and ffmpeg.
<fleabeard> ioria, I should have known to "turn it off and on again" lol
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: NO!
<ioria> fleabeard, yeah
<pragmaticenigma> hejux: Do not follow that, as was already pointed out. You do not need to install a PPA, it's already available within Ubuntu's official channels
<jhutchins> hejux: This one's specific to 18:04 but is the same procedure: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/07/27/install-mpv-0-29-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<pragmaticenigma> jhutchins: PLEASE STOP DOING THAT
<jhutchins> pragmaticenigma: The one in the official repos is a bit out-of-date.
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | jhutchins
<ubottu> jhutchins: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jhutchins> pragmaticenigma: You will notice that this ppa is hosted on ubuntu's servers.
<pragmaticenigma> jhutchins: the location of the host does not make the PPA more or less official. It just found a home that accepted it
<hejux> :)
<OerHeks> it is like snaps, trust the owner
<hejux> i'll stay with offical. by the way, are you able to hw decode HEVC 10bit video using intel or AMD gpu?
<fleabeard> ioria, 00 00 should be good for midnight, right? lol don't want to put the wrong time in there.
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Exactly, and a little bit of paranoia is not a bad thing.
<ioria> fleabeard, it's ok
<pragmaticenigma> The recommendation I would have for hejux is to use the version found in Universe. See if that fullfills their needs. Then, if and only if they deem it inadequate, they should then consider using a PPA provided version
<fleabeard> ioria, thanks!
<ioria> fleabeard, np
<hejux> pragmaticenigma: noted, thanks man
<ioria> fleabeard, 0 0  is good too
<jhutchins> pragmaticenigma: That is much clear advice, I do agree with it.  BTW that repo is the one mpv.io (the project) recommends.
<wabbits> hi jule
<jule> Hi again, I have one more issue with re-installing pulseaudio. It seems that the user running pulseaudio is now gdm instead of desktop
<wabbits> the user should be "jule"
<jule> huh yeah!
<wabbits> steps to reproduce jules problem.
<conr> anybody use Clonezilla Live on USB to copy your OS to a new SSD?
<wabbits> 1. `apt-get purge pulseaudio`
<OerHeks> why reinstall pulseaudio?
<wabbits> 2. `apt-get install pulseaudio`
<ikonia> OerHeks: that is a great question
<wabbits> jule you can explain that one
<wabbits> 3. `ps aux | grep pulse`
<wabbits> expected results: puseaudio should be running as user jule
<jule> OerHeks, because it is not the last version and I have issues with my volume control
<wabbits> observed results: pulseaudio is running as gdm
<OerHeks> wrong, gdm runs pulse, the user only enables syslog
<wabbits> can anyone verify that pulseaudio is running as their normal user
<wabbits> ?
<OerHeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dCJsnS6tCn/
<wabbits> I will leave that one with you
<pragmaticenigma> conr: you will have to reach out to the clonezilla community for assistance. this channel focuses on Ubuntu only
<OerHeks> not the last version .. volume control ..
<coz_> wabbits, I am on fedora29 at the moment, however, yes it is running under user name
<wabbits> coz_ thanks but was really looking to see what normal behaviour is on ubuntu
<zutat> hello. which program/package do window managers like pekwm, fluxbox & co use on ubuntu?
<ikonia> what do you mean which program/packags ?
<jule> OerHeks, the last apt version is not the 12
<TJ-> wabbits: pulseaudio prceoss is owned by the GUI user, yes
<cryptodan_mobile> conr: use bit for bit to get the boot loader
<wabbits> TJ- what platform?
<TJ-> wabbits: huh?
<wabbits> what distro are you running?
<wabbits> and what version?
<zutat> ikonia: :D for generating the applications menu. multitasking fooled me
<conr> pragmaticenigma: oh maybe i should ask what tool do you recommend for taking a snapshot of your Ubuntu image and install on a new SSD??
<TJ-> wabbits: 18.04
<wabbits> OerHeks and TJ- seem to be reporting different things
<jule> OerHeks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1810039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810039 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Volume noisy and loud with no level control [HDA Intel PCH / Realtek ALC295]" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> 2018-06-20: PulseAudio 12.0 .. logically not in the stable 18.04 LTS
<ikonia> zutat: the application menus are part of the desktop
<conr> cryptodan_mobile: what's bit for bit?
<jule> OerHeks, yes indeed but I have wanted to try this new version in order to see if it is fixing my issues.
<pragmaticenigma> conr: my recommendation is if you are going from a traditional harddrive to SSD is to do a fresh install
<TJ-> wabbits: no; same thing. User session has a pulseaudio server, but with Gnome, the Gnome Display Manager also has a PA instance (for the greeter )
<wabbits> jule you should have said that before I sent you here
<cryptodan_mobile> Conr Google it since it's related to ubuntu support
<pragmaticenigma> conr: There are optimization that won't get enabled automatically with a clone of your current system.
<conr> pragmaticenigma: actually it's a 60GB SSD to 250SSD
<jule> Said what sorry?
<wabbits> TJ- thanks
<wabbits> that you want to run the latest version to see if it fixes an issue
<OerHeks> cosmic gives https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:12.2-0ubuntu4 ..
<zutat> ikonia: i mean a software like this one http://menumaker.sourceforge.net/ .
<pragmaticenigma> conr: Then I leave it with the same comment I made earlier, Clonezilla is not something supported here. You need to go to Clonezilla's official support for assistnace plase.
<ikonia> zutat: they don't use software like that
<conr> Will do
<wabbits> thanks guys, happy new year!
<jule> wabbits, I do not understand the link between the two things. I have mentionned that I want to try to build new version for that purpose but since it broke everything I was trying to revert this.
<bprompt> conr:    I use Acronis true image and  Norton Ghost, also have Clonezilla, the images for "OS migration", as far as I know, should work, so long the destination partition is larger or equals to the source's image, but also bear in mind as aforementioned, the clonezilla channel
<OerHeks> jule, what hardware is this,  UX390UAK zenbook ?
<TJ-> jule: there are a LOT of reports of problems with the ALC295 so I think it is a systemic issue
<zutat> ikonia: what do they use instead?
<jule> OerHeks, it is a Asus Zenbook 3 yes!
<jule> TJ-, indeed I have found issues but not especially ALC295, do you have references?
<ikonia> zutat: it's part of the desktop
<TJ-> jule: I've found a report on the HP forums about this that strongly suggests this may be caused by a firmware ACPI issue (it's fine after rebooting from Windows, but not on a cold boot into Linux)
<conr> Side question, any of you have an iMac and a Ubuntu (MediaServer/NAS) box on your home network? What's your monitor setup?
<conr> or do you just VNC in?
<TJ-> jule: there's an easy workaround that *may* help if it is caused by a bug in the PC's firmware ACPI. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<OerHeks>  not detecting all your speakers correctly ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/906303/volume-control-on-asus-zenbook-3 and same answer  https://era86.github.io/2017/10/03/asus-zenbook-3-volume-controls.html
<OerHeks> that is the cause of the slider, it seems
<OerHeks> .. and check for bios updates
<TJ-> jule: OerHeks' 2nd link looks promising
<jule> Ok I process these links and I come back
<OerHeks> meanwhile, dog is going to walk me
<jule> The second link in fact I have already tried this with no chance... I give it a new try, I do not know..
<segwent> OerHeks: scoop dat poop :D
<za1b1tsu> is there ac hannel for the unity DE?
<za1b1tsu> *channel
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu: perhaps if you state your question, we can direct you better?
<za1b1tsu> I was reading what was so good about unity and that HUD menu really got me interested
<za1b1tsu> and from what I am reading, only mate has anything comparable
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu: The HUD you refer to, I believe was inspired by the choices made in Gnome, which is Ubuntu's current default desktop environment
<za1b1tsu> ubuntu does not have this functionality, there is this https://github.com/hardpixel/gnome-hud
<za1b1tsu> but I was curios about a 1st party implementation
<pragmaticenigma> za1b1tsu: For unity, it appears they use telegram for the preferred chat network. Their homepage is https://unity8.io/ ... My knowledge of the inner workings of Unity are limited, only that I had used it with my previous installation of Ubuntu 16.04
<za1b1tsu> ah ok, thank you pragmaticenigma
<likemindead> What's the best N64 emulator for Linux these days?
<EriC^^> likemindead: mupen64 is ok
<likemindead> Looks like it's about it these days.
<EriC^^> yeah
<jhutchins> Not going to find a lot of variety in stuff with questionable legality in a mainline distro.
<rneese> Hey guys whats up . Have a issue with okg instakkhttps://paste.ee/p/FoNWv#K3CcXL6rRa4vyr7KRBLWuny6BnsMhqy3
<rneese> Hey guys whats up . Have a issue with okg install https://paste.ee/p/FoNWv#K3CcXL6rRa4vyr7KRBLWuny6BnsMhqy3
<rneese> apt-show-verion has issues but it says its installed
<rneese> Setting up apt-show-versions (0.22.7) ...
<rneese> ** initializing cache. This may take a while **
<rneese> Error: No information about packages! (Maybe no deb entries?)
<rneese> looks like the pkg is broken
<pragmaticenigma> rneese: You will have to contact the developer or package maintainer. This channel only supports software provided through Ubuntu's official channels and repositories
<rneese> Maintainer:
<rneese> Ubuntu Developers (Mail Archive)
<pragmaticenigma> rneese: what and how are you installing?
<rneese> installing ajenti but apt-show-version is in the normal ubuntu pkgs
<rneese> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/admin/apt-show-versions
<pragmaticenigma> rneese: ajenti is the problem, not apt-show-version ... that much is clear from the pastebin you provided
<rneese> no apt-show-version is a issue as I install it alone and get the error
<pragmaticenigma> rneese: have you done a recent "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" ?
<rneese> yes
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: no, it is apt-show-versions that causes that, because it cannot complete its postinst run due to not finding the dpkg status file, as it says
<TJ-> rneese: what Ubuntu release is that? the apt-show-versions version is pure Debian, not Ubuntu
<rneese> 18.04
<rneese> https://paste.ee/p/Hrd7C#6TMo5tLm4AqlNKMhoyVs1ioI0UNLzyh0
<rneese> its in the ubuntu pkgs
<TJ-> !info apt-show-versions bionic | rneese
<ubottu> rneese: apt-show-versions (source: apt-show-versions): lists available package versions with distribution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.7ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 91 kB
<TJ-> rneese:  ^^^ 18.04 has 0.22.7ubuntu1
<rneese> its failing to install thats the issue
<rneese> Setting up apt-show-versions (0.22.7) ...
<rneese> ** initializing cache. This may take a while **
<rneese> Error: No information about packages! (Maybe no deb entries?)
<pragmaticenigma> rneese: have you added a PPA meant for debian?
<rneese> no
<leftyfb> rneese: purge it and ajenti, get apt to a clean state where you can install packages. Test by installing something like cowsay
<rneese> only added 1 repo for ajenti
<TJ-> rneese: you're not using an Ubuntu release, in that last pastebin it reports "Processing triggers for man-db (2.7.6.1-2) " - we do not have that version of man-db
<pragmaticenigma> rneese: if you were running ubuntu 18.04, you would have seen this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yFmw2Qfpfk/
<rneese> ok sorry I see a issue brb it looks like someone reloaded this mini box with debian while I was otu of office . and did not inform me
<rneese> ok I have to go reload
<rneese> sorry
<rneese> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> it's alright, hopefully everything goes smoothly when you have the targetted OS on their :-)
<rneese> ok thanks ust saw when I did apt get update it showed deb repos
<rneese> thanks alot
<TJ-> well, that was an easy one :)
<gigirock> hi all
<gigirock> i can't login in the #ubuntu-it chan
<gigirock> i can't login in the #ubuntu-it-chat too
<Bashing-om> !register | gigirock ??
<ubottu> gigirock ??: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ffs> Does it make sense for uname -r to output "2.6.32-042stab134.8" when running Ubuntu 16.04? I thought 2.6 was super old.
<tomreyn> ffs: it is super old, and it does make sense if that's a custom kernel. actual 16.04 would not have this one.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.141.147 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<tomreyn> ffs: what you have there is apparently a virtuozzo container running under rhel / centos
<OerHeks> sounds like openvz 2.6.32-042stab134.8
<OerHeks> vagrant?
<tomreyn> https://virtuozzosupport.force.com/s/article/vaa
<tomreyn> rather https://virtuozzosupport.force.com/s/article/VZA-2018-087
#ubuntu 2018-12-30
<ffs> you're right. it's openvz. Thanks!
<WoC> Anyone had any luck in installing ubuntu on a Google Pixel 3 XL ?
<eelstrebor> this is weird, i modify my hosts file and somehow it reverts back to what it was prior to the edit - i have a copy in /etc and in ~ - another edit gets overwritten again - strange
<WoC> All i can find is about rooting/unlocking, but none about installing Linux on it
<OerHeks> WoC, such new device .. check out ubpots
<OerHeks> Lineage os has a port
<WoC> OerHeks, so I should hold off on that ?
<WoC> I know LineageOS is android, Iḿ trying to see if there is something to replace android with
<OerHeks> WoC, i would not touch it for now, only when that device runs out of updates, like my nexus5
<WoC> And making sure there is something, before i buy yet another useless device
<WoC> OerHeks, which device would you recommend to run Linux on, not Android ?
<WoC> You seems to have some insight
<OerHeks> i wish it could be ported to iphones :-D
<OerHeks> but ubuntu phone runs on a select number of devices, and one tablet
<WoC> But Pixel 3 is not one of them?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: WoC :  https://seravo.fi/2018/ubuntu-gnome-on-a-tablet .
<WoC> Ty Bashing-om, however, i would need it on a phone, not tablet
<WoC> Besides, the tablet is EOL, being x86 not amd64
<Bashing-om> WoC: WoC As advised - Ubports support severa; phomes . A start for checking: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-6-183 .
<en1gma> i have ubuntu 18.04.1 installed to my laptop hdd. i have done 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. i now would like to get a daily live image that matches my hdd install. i dont want the daily disco image
<en1gma> where do i find 18.04.1 daily live images
<en1gma> bionic*
<en1gma> is it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/pending/HEADER.html
<Bashing-om> en1gma: See also: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<OerHeks> Only development versions like disco gets live images AFAIK
<OerHeks> daily *
<blackhole> Hello, I have ubuntu 18.04 and it takes total of 32 seconds compared to windows which takes roughly 7-8 seconds to boot (I have dual boot), can someone help. I did try systemd-analyze blame (etc) but I am new to figuring out what to optimize?
<OerHeks> 32 sec is nice.
<blackhole> By boot, I mean to bring up graphical login screen (in ubuntu vs windows)
<OerHeks> windows uses a pagefile like sleep/hybernate i guess
<blackhole> OerHeks, I have a pretty good system with M2 drive etc so I do expect not more than 10-12 seconds, I am pretty sure we can optimize
<blackhole> OerHeks, I explicitly shutdown windows (not sleep/hubernate)
<WoC> Bashing-om, seems like all the devices for which you could install ubuntu are obsolete
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<OerHeks> and paste on imgur or somtheng?
<blackhole> OerHeks, looks like it takes 3 mins (not 32 secs), Startup finished in 4.076s (kernel) + 3min 19.649s (userspace) = 3min 23.725s
<blackhole> graphical.target reached after 32.192s in userspace
<blackhole> Sure let me get you that OerHeks
<Bashing-om> WoC: :( ... Wait on lotus here .. he is up on buntu phones .
<WoC> ok, 128 GB internal storage would be quite nice for a Linux install ;)
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh :D
<blackhole> OerHeks, does this helps
<blackhole> https://svgur.com/s/AF7
<blackhole> OerHeks, may be try this https://ufile.io/fpw9k
<OerHeks> no, not readable
<blackhole> OerHeks, yeh this is better, you can just download it
<blackhole> OerHeks, looks like out of 3 mins, 2 mins is spent in apt-daily-upgrade.service, not sure if that is before I get graphical screen or afterwards?
<OerHeks> yes, i see that too, at the end of the red line, it gets cpu time
<OerHeks> but this was from current boot, likely
<blackhole> OerHeks, looks like its after graphical.target (which I assume is what brings graphics screen up for login)
<OerHeks> mine, not wireless, https://ufile.io/tj72j 26s, normal ssd
<OerHeks> i have no update part there
<blackhole> OerHeks, you mean after graphical.target etc?
<OerHeks> jups
<blackhole> hmm
<blackhole> OerHeks, may be you have auto update etc off?
<OerHeks> no, i guess this boot was caused by a reboot for a kernel, uptime 2 days or so
<OerHeks> 02:34:33 up 1 day,  9:07,  1 user,  load average: 0,44, 0,66, 0,45
<blackhole> OerHeks, you mean my current boot?
<OerHeks> well, if you reboot, see what picture it gives?
<OerHeks> part of that time could well be unattended updates?
<blackhole> OerHeks, ok let me try again and come back
<blackhole> OerHeks, brb
<blackhole> OerHeks, looks like update/upgrade and reboot after that helped
<blackhole> OerHeks, here is new link https://ufile.io/q4fga
<blackhole> OerHeks, do you think we can optimize anything else?
<Sven_vB> any recommendations for a text mode Unicode block browser?
<Sven_vB> ideally it should have a list of blocks (e.g. Basic Latin), a grid of all the characters in it, and a pane or option to display more details about that character, e.g. char number in decimal and hex.
<rapidwave> I'm trying to extend my desktop to a tv. It will extend, but it shows whatever is on my laptop screen, I want it to show a second desktop
<WoC> rapidwave, settings -> Monitors/Displays
<rapidwave> I should note I have Xfce I think, technically Ubuntu Studio
<WoC> Might be under Devices, as in Settings -> Devices - Displays
<guiverc> rapidwave, 'display' @ whisker menu pulls up my 'configure screen settings and layout' menu which has mirror-display tick-box (xubuntu)
<rapidwave> I can find Monitor settings, I set Extended View. The problem is nothing shows up on my tv unless it is also showing on my laptop.
<WoC> rapidwave, that would be normal, the task bar etc would only be on the primary
<WoC> you can still drag windows onto the 2nd display
<rapidwave> Yes and there is something drug over. The problem is, it does not show on the tv unless I switch focus to that application and then it shows on both screens.
<ShellcatZero> Does anyone know why a live cd would fail to boot with "Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi: Invalid Parameter"?
<ShellcatZero> This is the 18.04 live cd
<WoC> the file is damaged?
<SlidingHorn> ShellcatZero: did you verify the image?
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, did you check the hash of the download, and/or run the self-check?  That's usually the first thing to try
<Bashing-om> ShellcatZero: Secure boot enabled ?
<kantlivelong> weird
<kantlivelong> sudo find /etc/krb5.conf /etc/sssd -print0 | sudo tar cf - -T -
<kantlivelong> would think that would work
<ShellcatZero> I've tried multiple Ubuntu flavors, and all have failed.  I finally tried Knoppix and it gave me a EFI error, and then somehow still booted
<ShellcatZero> I believe secure boot is disabled but I will double-check.
<ShellcatZero> Secure boot "TPM Security Chip" is disabled, should that be enabled?
<ShellcatZero> I'll verify the image too, but I suspect with so many live cds failing that something else is wrong.
<cryptodan_mobile> Using USB 3 on it
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, is your computer perhaps one of the few that have 32bit EFI?
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: How should I check?  I believe the processor is 64bit, and it is already dual booted with Win10 and Ubuntu 16.04 (I was hoping to do a live cd install of 18.04)
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, oh, if 16.04 installed normally in EFI mode, then it's not that
<ShellcatZero> kantlivelong: Is that command for me?
<kantlivelong> ShellcatZero: nah
<kantlivelong> ShellcatZero: are you using nvidia?
<ShellcatZero> kantlivelong: I don't think so, it's a laptop with integrated (Intel) graphics
<kantlivelong> ShellcatZero: just wanted to check before you wasted time with EFI
<ShellcatZero> I think I can do like a debootstrap install from Knoppix but I really didn't want to go that way, and I was worried that the EFI boot problem might persist post-install
<kantlivelong> cant use legacy?
<ShellcatZero> legacy?
<lordcirth_> BIOS mode
<ShellcatZero> it is already in legacy
<kantlivelong> if it was then you wouldnt be booting an EFI image
<ShellcatZero> hmm
<lordcirth_> It might have both enabled
<ShellcatZero> Inside Ubuntu, what commands can I run to check?
<ShellcatZero> I just booted into 16.04 to try to diagnose this
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, ls /sys/firmware/efi
<ShellcatZero> Gives me "no such file or directory"
<lordcirth_> then you're booted in BIOS mode
<ShellcatZero> is that the correct mode?
<lordcirth_> well, it's working?
<ShellcatZero> Still can't boot to any live cd
<ShellcatZero> Except Knoppix, the issue is that I wanted to do a live cd install of 18.04
<lordcirth_> Probably it's booting EFI and breaking for some reason.  Try setting it to Legacy only.
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: From the BIOS settings?
<lordcirth_> Yes
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: is that not the same thing as TPM Security Chip?
<lordcirth_> Nope
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: I think legacy is the only thing this system supports.  This is a Fujitsu T901 from 2011
<WoC> Might be an early UEFI
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, then it's weird that it would *try* to boot EFI and fail
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: I'm really at a loss, everything I see tells me I'm running in legacy, but my live cds are all giving me EFI errors on boot.
<ShellcatZero> Should I file a bug report?
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, probably - though after looking for existing ones first.  Even if you are doing something wrong, that's at minimum a documentation error.
<ShellcatZero> Ok, thanks lordcirth_.  Gotta hand it to Knoppix to throw and EFI error and then still proceed to boot.  Thank god for Knoppix.
<Bashing-om> WoC: lotuspsychje Is in the channel. might be able to pick his brain on what to install on the phone :)
<WoC> Ty, Bashing-om, appreciated
<WoC> lotuspsychje, any suggestions as to Pixel 3 XL and installing Linux ?
<Bashing-om> WoC: As phones are not on-topic here .. how about asking lotuspsychje in #ubuntu-discuss channel ?
<WoC> or anything not android ?
<WoC> k :)
<lotuspsychje> yes join in discuss plz
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: Would you describe the error as BIOS being mistaken as UEFI when booting into a live cd environment?
<lordcirth_> ShellcatZero, I would stick to the symptom you actually see.
<ShellcatZero> lordcirth_: Ok, I've searched through the open bugs and haven't found anything like my issue
<OpenSorce> This seems like a no-brainer. How do I make ubuntu route my sound to my USB headset when I plug it in? Every other device I have on every other OS (Win, OSX, Android) does this. I know how to change it manually but the devices I want to do this are operated by kids. They don't need to play around in PA controls just to use a headset. Any help?
<ShellcatZero> I just filed the UEFI bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1810070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810070 in Ubuntu "18.04.1 Live CD fails to boot with EFI errors" [Undecided,New]
<xdruppi> is it a bad idea to install google chrome on ubuntu 18-04.1 LTS? the reason im asking is, I don't want my system to break, and I want to mostly use apt if i need something, so, is it safe?
<xdruppi> i could use chromium but i'd like to have the things chrome has
<lotuspsychje> xdruppi: in most cases we dont reccomend adding external ppa's to your system
<lotuspsychje> xdruppi: but you are the owner of your system, if you need chrome install it
<xdruppi> lotuspsychje: thanks for your answer, i don't know, i think i'll keep it safe and install chromium instead
<ShellcatZero> xdruppi: Just curious, what does chrome have that chromium doesn't?  I was under the impression that they were the same
<xdruppi> ShellcatZero: chrome has propietary software in it, i don't remember the details, but it's a few things that could be useful to most people, also chrome gets updated independently
<pragmaticenigma> ShellcatZero: Google Chrome includes proprietary code, as well as things like Adobe Flash player and other binary components
<xdruppi> by google devs
<ShellcatZero> Ah, ok
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ShellcatZero did you read here?
<ubottu> ShellcatZero did you read here?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ShellcatZero> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how that is relevant to a non-UEFI machine, but yes, I have gone over it
<lotuspsychje> ShellcatZero: so your machine dualboots with win10 and doesnt have uefi?
<ShellcatZero> lotuspsychje: correct
<lotuspsychje> ShellcatZero: i would try to play with bios settings and test an ubuntu singleboot
<lotuspsychje> ShellcatZero: updating bios to latest is also a good idea, and maybe test lubuntu/xubuntu iso's too
<ShellcatZero> lotuspsychje: I have done all of those things, actually (used lubuntu rather than xubuntu).  Have a look at the bug report, the OSes are each on their own disk rather than sharing disks.
<ShellcatZero> lotuspsychje: I'm checking for BIOS updates, that's the only thing in question, but the system is supposedly known to not be UEFI capable
<lotuspsychje> ShellcatZero: there should at least be some bios settings you can setup to lake ubuntu boot properly
<lotuspsychje> make
<ShellcatZero> lotuspsychje: The only issue is with the live cd image, and at one time the live cd image worked (I think it was first installed with 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> ShellcatZero: i didnt came across many machines that cant install ubuntu or flavors of it
<ShellcatZero> lotuspsychje: It is pretty crazy, Knoppix 8.2 boots, but throws an EFI error before doing so.
<pragmaticenigma> ShellcatZero: you mentioned you updated your BIOS, did you make sure that settings within the BIOS didn't get flipped?
<ShellcatZero> pragmaticenigma: I'm checking for BIOS updates, but I'm pretty sure it was updated to its latest version prior to the 14.04 install years ago
<pragmaticenigma> ShellcatZero: you also mentioned the OSes are on separate drives. Where you recently in the machine possibly swapped some cables around by accident?
<pragmaticenigma> nm, since you have a bug report, I'd wait on that for further help. better than through wild guesses at it
<ShellcatZero> pragmaticenigma: No, the disks have not been serviced recently (this is also a laptop).
<ShellcatZero> The BIOS is indeed on the latest version
<tatertots> ShellcatZero: you said you tried different "flavors" of ubuntu 18.04 and had the same symptom(s), did you try 16.04?
<ShellcatZero> tatertots: Not the live cd, no.  I can probably try later versions until I find one that works, that's a good idea.  I think 14.04 was the first version installed on this system.
<ShellcatZero> tatertots: Interestingly, 16.04 has the same problem but 14.04 will successfully boot after displaying the same error message.  I'll update the bug report accordingly
<ShellcatZero> tatertots: correction, 16.04 succeeds, but 16.04.5 fails, so the bug was created sometime during 16.04
<pragomer> i fresh installed ubuntu 18.04 on a tuxedo computer. now I am at login screen (gdm), and the screen reacts totally slow, even if I input my password it tries to go to gnome desktop but then returns to login screen. all is very laggy. what could this be?
<Ool> pragomer: I don't know what is a tuxedo computer, but perhaps you need a graphical driver (nvidia). can you log into a tty (crtl+alt+F3) ? the command ubuntu-drivers list may help
<Ool> pragomer: you can check in a terminal what is your graphical card: lspci |grep -i vga
<pragomer> tuxedo computers is a german provider of linux compatible hardware ;-)
<pragomer> I tried recovery mode from grub, but even then (from the ncursed menu on) the pc doesnt react anymore
<pragomer> its like it would be a wrong kernel
<Ool> or lspci -nn |grep -i vga if you want the unique number
<pragomer> actually installing it again, just to be sure
<pragomer> live system works fine
<Ool> usually when you return to login screen (with the good password) , it's because you have problem to find in RW your $HOME, or problem with the graphical cards
<Ool> sometimes you can see something in the log files (/var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log and of curse with journalctl command )
<pragomer> mm, I now have made an identical install again and it works now... so it should only have been a copying error while installation
<Ool> if it's work find now :)
<oldboy2019> Hello World !
<firelegend> Hello all. I am on Ubuntu 18.10 x64 with kernel 4.19.0-041900-generic on a laptop. I've been experiencing a very slow boot upwards of 2 minutes I'd say before I can interact with the GUI. Now the laptop is with a slow 5400rpm drive so it explains some things, it's been like this since day one even on 18.04. But still, analyzing critical-chain it says that /boot/efi loading takes 27 seconds. Is this normal?
<firelegend> Here is critical-chain https://pastebin.com/DvAiyNk0
<tomreyn> firelegend: why this kernel?
<firelegend> I usually roll with the latest.
<firelegend> I must clarify that I dual-boot with Windows, so I have several partitions in total.
<tomreyn> do you have the same happen with the default kernel?
<firelegend> Yes.
<firelegend> Since 18.04
<firelegend> with a wide range of kernels.
<tomreyn> is the system fully patched otherwise?
<firelegend> from default for 18.04 lts to many versions upwards
<firelegend> Yes it is
<ducasse> firelegend: you do understand that kernel is unsupported, right?
<firelegend> I did not know, no. But I am sure rolling back to the old one would yield the same bootup time as has before.
<tomreyn> sure as in you actually tried?
<firelegend> Yes
<firelegend> as I have.
<firelegend> Even 18.04 default kernel yielded the same bootup time
<Mughal56> firelegend: what are the specs of the laptop?  CPU, memory?
<firelegend> corei7 8300h, 8gb ram, gtx 1050 4GB vram.
<firelegend> 1TB 5400 rpm hdd
<tomreyn> and a 5400 rpm hdd? that's a bad combo indeed
<tomreyn> can you post dmesg?
<tomreyn> did you install proprietary nvidia drivers?
<firelegend> I did. However the GPU used a lot of battery fast, so I switched to the integrated intel one
<firelegend> dmesg log https://pastebin.com/AeP8WeW4
<tomreyn> do you know the impact these boot parameters have?
<firelegend> I do.
<firelegend> They would allow  sidechannels that could quietly extract sensitive information.
<firelegend> From say a web browser
<firelegend> I've gone to great lengths to improve performance.
<tomreyn> since everybody under the sun nowadays expects spectre workarounds to be in place on newer kernel versions, opting out of them might also adversely impact performance nowadays. not sure.
<firelegend> However since the bios is the latest it likely already uses the latest microcode update either way.
<firelegend> It's quite the opposite I believe.
<firelegend> They incur performance because  they disable the flawed speculative execution.
<firelegend> Usually metrics say not a lot.
<firelegend> But in some instances, a lot.
<tomreyn> my point is that anyone optimizes anything against the new defaults (workaround enabled) nowadays.
<firelegend> Especially a newer patch since 4.19 or 4.20
<firelegend> which was deemed to cause too great of a performance penalty and was disabled by default I think
<tomreyn> but i think the real issue you see there is acpi
<firelegend> Now that you mention ACPI
<firelegend> There are a bunch of messages that stay on screen for I'd say 30-40 seconds
<firelegend> Something about opcode patching
<tomreyn> have a look at line 294 and following of what you posted
<firelegend> I can see the many ACPI errors,  yes.
<firelegend> But not sure what could be done about them.
<ducasse> i'd ask tj if he drops in later today
<tomreyn> if this is a Legion Y530 model 81FV0013US then here's a newer bios update:  https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/LEGION-SERIES/LEGION-Y530-15ICH/81FV/81FV0013US/PF18LJ8N/downloads/DS503758
<tomreyn> latest bios version is 8JCN49WW, yours is currently 8JCN43WW
<firelegend> I will have to dualboot to update it
<tomreyn> the changelog (over just the previous version) lists no ACPI bug fixes but: [important] Update includes some security fixed issue(CP20180928_0003 & CP20180928_0004);
<firelegend> But you can see they dont officially support linux
<tomreyn> hardly anyone does
<firelegend> Alright I shall come back later after I update it
<tomreyn> firelegend: good luck, and post another dmesg once you did.
<firelegend> alright
<firelegend> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ShellcatZero: next time you file a bug, use ubuntu-bug package please, relevant info is now missing for the devs
<tomreyn> this can still be done using: apport-collect bugid
<lotuspsychje> ah nice1
<firelegend> Alright, so I updated the bios
<firelegend> https://termbin.com/n4zh critical-chain
<tamarind> having trouble with sorting out the path of with Ubuntu18 and python. Have reinstalled the entire OS basically cause i screwed up by removing all python3 packages earlier :P
<firelegend> And dmesg log https://pastebin.com/p1qUYU9u
<firelegend> Same thing
<firelegend> I also see network manager wait service adds 20 seconds of wait time
<tamarind> I am trying to install and use this https://github.com/louisabraham/ffpass  and i understood python3 is default installed in ubuntu18 and i just installed pip3 using apt-get install python3-pip
<firelegend> I tried disabling the service
<firelegend> but it's back each time
<tamarind> and then did pip install ffpass and it got installed without errors. but when i type ffpass in the terminal it says ffpass: command not found
<tamarind> I understand this must be some glitch with the path, but not sure what is it - need help please
<firelegend> Holy hell, run-user-1000.mount @2min 5.641s
<firelegend> thats a lot
<firelegend> Gives me total boot time of nearly 4 minutes
<tomreyn> firelegend: you can try this, pretend to be windows while talking to acpi http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> tamarind: there is no such thing as "Ubuntu18"
<firelegend> I could try that
<lotuspsychje> tamarind: if you need a package, we reccomend to install it from the ubuntu repos: apt-cache search keyword
<firelegend> And do you know what run-user-1000.mount is and why it would take over 2 minutes to complete?
<Mughal56> firelegend: can you describe your network setup?
<firelegend> Wifi
<Mughal56> firelegent: wifi to what type of AP?  is this a home network to a router/firewall/AP combo unit?
<firelegend> It is a router yes.
<firelegend> With DHCP enabled.
<tomreyn> firelegend: personally i'll not spend more time on this until you're running the default kernel, posted another dmesg form that kernel and tried the acpi workarounds i pointed to.
<tomreyn> ...without any extra boot parameters
<firelegend> I could try that.
<firelegend> What was the exact default kernel version for 18.10?
<tomreyn> tamarind: just a side note: you can have pip (and pip3) install packages just for your own user account. this can help with not 'polluting' the system's python.
<firelegend> Exactly 4.18 or some minor version of 4.18
<tomreyn> firelegend: just install the package?
<tamarind> tomreyn, its ubuntu bionic 18.04 LTS
<tamarind> lotuspsychje, python3-pip is in the package manager list
<tamarind> tomreyn, how can i do that ?
<firelegend> So sudo apt-get install linux-generic, which yields 4.18.0.10
<tamarind> how can i have pip3 for my own user account tomreyn
<firelegend> 4.18.0.11-generic,
<firelegend> I will remove the spectre mitigations and kpti boot params, but the others must stay on
<firelegend> the i915 alpha support nvidia modeset, at least thats how I get stuff working, e.g gpu
<tomreyn> tamarind: pip3 install --user <packagename>
<tomreyn> tamarind: pip3 itself you can install globally
<tomreyn> (using the ubuntu package)
<tamarind> done, installed pip3 install --user ffpass, having the pip3 globally
<tomreyn> firelegend: i915.alpha_support=1 nvidia-drm.modeset=1 and vt.handoff=1 you can keep, right
<tamarind> but when i execute ffpass it still says the command not found error
<tamarind> should i add a path or something for the system to detect my local installation of packages ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: this was just a general python hint, not a way to overcome this issue you inquired about.
<tomreyn> tamarind: how do you "execute ffpass" and what is the output?
<tamarind> tomreyn, thanks, it makes sense to have them seperately. How do you activate or use the packages in general that you have installed only for local user ?
<firelegend> Alright, rebooting now.
<tamarind> tomreyn, just by typing "ffpass --help" and enter in the terminal
<tamarind> which gives command not found error
<tamarind> tomreyn, pip3 freeze | grep ffpass gives me the version installed. how do i know if this is locally installed or globally ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: add .local/bin/ to your $PATH
<tomreyn> "which pip3" returns which command will be run by the same user in the same environment when they type "pip3"
<tomreyn> to add .local/bin/ to your $PATH, you can edit .profile
<tomreyn> and add:
<tomreyn> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin directories
<tomreyn> PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<tamarind> tomreyn, there seems to be no folders called .local/bin/ inside $HOME if thats what you meant. is this ok ?
<tamarind> naah sorry my bad there is one
<tomreyn> tamarind: it should be there if you had pip3 install and build ffpass in the user environment
<firelegend> Alright, running the default kernel + acpi hack and no mitigations disabled
<firelegend> https://termbin.com/3t28
<firelegend> Startup finished in 9.148s (firmware) + 1min 8.524s (loader) + 5.813s (kernel) + 1min 41.484s (userspace) = 3min 4.970s
<tomreyn> firelegend: good, so just replace the hdd by an ssd now.
<firelegend> https://pastebin.com/iDu2uqhX
<firelegend> Well not replace, but run alongside
<firelegend> the OS on an SSD
<tomreyn> yes if you have space for both
<tomreyn> the acpi errors are still there
<firelegend> Looks like it's just an incompatibility between the laptop and linux
<tomreyn> so either "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" is not the right one, or the bios is just very broken
<tamarind> tomreyn, https://www.pastiebin.com/5c28a19236cfe   so you are saying that the lines 31 and 32 had to be added to the .profile so that the path confusion is fixed ?
<firelegend> I could try an older windows osi
<tamarind> tomreyn, echo $PATH right now gives me this => /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<firelegend> maybe even try and disable any legacy bios stuff
<tomreyn> tamarind: actually what you have on lines 24 to 27 is sufficient, you can remove lines 31 and 32,
<tomreyn> tamarind: you will need to logout and login to apply the changes, or do it manually by exporting the new path.
<tomreyn> i.e.: export PATH="$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<tomreyn> this will only update the PATH in the very virtual terminal you run it in though.
<tamarind> tomreyn, you are awesome ! manual export and ffpass on terminal worked !
<tamarind> so i need to log out of the system and login so that the change is permanent is it ?
<tamarind> tomreyn, ^
<tomreyn> tamarind: correct
<tomreyn> firelegend: snapd takes a while to load on your system. you could look into uninstalling packages you don't require or replacing them by deb's
<tamarind> thanks tomreyn, will do it now
<tamarind> Wishing you a good day
<tomreyn> tamarind: same to you, good luck
<Rovanion> Hi, do-release-upgrade cancels itself after it's fetched bionic.tar, read cache, checked the package manager, read package lists, built dependency tree, read state information, read package lists, built dependency tree, read state information. After that it says Restoring original system state. This is running in a TTY. I never get the chance to say Yes or No to an upgrade.
<tomreyn> Rovanion: there should be a log in /var/log/dist-upgrade you can post
<tomreyn> main.log and maybe apt.log, too
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rovanion> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YVRgjKzV28/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sDMPQf64Vd/ respectively.
<tomreyn> Rovanion: i686 is not supported anyomre.
<Rovanion> Really? Well that's unfortunate.
<tomreyn> Rovanion: this is a simplified statement, please refer to the release notes
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Rovanion> tomreyn: Can't find anything on 32-bit intel in the release notes for 18.04. Only 32-bit PPC.
<Rovanion> Looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> Other highlights since 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn>     32-bit installer images are no longer provided for Ubuntu Desktop.
<tomreyn> admittedly this is not the same as saying "upgrades are no longer supported", but i think this was disabled, too.
<Rovanion> But the repos are still there?
<tomreyn> note that 32-bit x86 is still supported on some of the other flavours
<guiverc_d> Rovanion, some flavors (eg. xubuntu, lubuntu..) had x86 (32bit) images; and you still can do-release-upgrade to 18.04
<guiverc_d> (thoe flavors did drop support , the last two only very recently so no 19.04 ISOs in x86 even for flavors)
<guiverc_d> s/thoe/those
<Rovanion> There's no way to jump over to the 64-bit release in the upgrade? This machine has a 64-bit CPU, I just used the 32-bit release back in the day to save RAM at the cost of CPU cycles.
<guiverc_d> switching from x86 to x86_64 requires a re-install
<tomreyn> Rovanion: have you considered running amd64 on this system instead? most T61 models come with CPUs which can handle the instruction set.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, these cpus aren't going to receive any meltdown / spectre fixes from intel.
<Rovanion> tomreyn: Yes, see my last message. Would want to jump ship in the upgrade if that's possible.
<tomreyn> Rovanion: yes, but reinstallation is needed to switch architectures.
<Rovanion> My grandmothers computer usage seems benign enough that she should be OK with an ad-blocker enabled, could turn off HT I guess.
<konrados> Hello! I tried on ##linux but... maybe it's ubuntu specific? Why when I'm doing `locate -r "system.?"` it just somehow... doesn't work o.O? I have trillions of matching files, plus it does work with e.g `locate -r "system.*"` or just `locate -r "system"` - why would `locate` have a problem with the `?` in regex? btw and jwiw, -r matches anywhere in the name.
<konrados> I do have files having 'system' in the name... I have millions of them...
<konrados> it seems like `locate` has a problem with the ? special character?
<Rovanion> konrados: Check which flavour of regexes it expects.
<tomreyn> konrados: does this report any hits? locate -r 'system.?'
<tomreyn> konrados: alternatively, this? locate --regex 'system.?'
<guiverc_d> konrados, ? matches any character - if you want regex you need to --regex (otherwise it's seen only as a glob) - see `man locate`
<guiverc_d> sorry - my mistake konrados
<konrados> np :)
<konrados> tomreyn, no, the 'system.?' doesn't work either
<konrados> Rovanion, is there any flavour which do not understand '?'?
<tomreyn> konrados: so both of these dont produce any results?
<konrados> wait!
<konrados> tomreyn, the --regex works...
<konrados> opening man...
<tomreyn> ^ wrong order of tasks
<konrados> the ? is only in.... "extended" regex? I would never think about that... I really thought what I'm doing wrong is lying somewhere else
<konrados> like maybe the path shell expansion happening before it hits the command
<konrados> sorry.... I did my best though
<konrados> tomreyn, Rovanion guiverc_d - thank you!!!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<konrados> so... the -r supports 'regexp' which is 'Basic Regular Expression', so, whenever I read about regular expressions I am supposed to suppose this is 'basic regex'?  And - where is it described, when I google 'basic regular expression' I find the 'basics of regex':) And when I found 'basic regex' like here: https://www.arubanetworks.com/techdocs/ArubaOS_63_Web_Help/Content/ArubaFrameStyles/ESI/Basic_Regular_Expression.htm it says it does support
<konrados> '?'... so where can I read about it?
<konrados> I didn't know there is yet another flavour, I thought we have 'globbing', 'regex', 'pcre' and this javascript version and that all :)
<tomreyn> there are multiple flavours / syntaxes of regular expressions, named by the programming / scripting languages these variants were first used in.
<tomreyn> the grep man page provides s short overview, i think
<konrados> tomreyn, so, where can I read about this... something used by `locate`
<konrados> ah
<konrados> ok, I'll see the man grep, thanks
<konrados> !
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lipe66> so what is your preffered irc client?
<westor> adiirc
<Rovanion> weechat
<kk4ewt> hexchat
<bkfld> Hey!
<bodiccea> hexchat / emacs
<bkfld> Hey! anybody around?
<Rovanion> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> bkfld,^
<kirinito> hello, is it possible for my remote ubuntu to connect to PIA vpn using their software, make an openvpn server and have my local installation of windows use that? would it go through double encryption or something?
<BluesKaj> kirinito, PIA provides a sock5 proxy server which is very fast and unthrottled, you might want to look into that
<kirinito> they also have l2tp
<kirinito> but they say on their site that it's just for hiding ip and not any sort of encryption
<tomreyn> kirinito: unless that's a https connection, that's correct.
<kirinito> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/archive/forum/discussion/21638/p1
<tomreyn> none of this is really ubuntu related, so you may want to move to #uubntu-offtopic if you would liek to talk more about this
<kirinito> does help making an openvpn server for my ubuntu not count as on-topic?
<leftyfb>  kirinito https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<kirinito> i guess i'll try this guide again :)
<Ascavasaion> I have installed ubuntu on a very old laptop.  Everything seems to run okayish... but it is not able to use WiFi.  I have done an lspci and I get the following "0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)".  I think it is  matter of installing a legacy driver for broadcom, but when I Google I get sites that explain installing firmware and drivers, but none of them are in the repositories when I do sudo
<Ascavasaion> apt install whateverpackagename.  Would someone please give me a pointer please?
<OpenSorce> Ascavasaion, di you do this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/11993/how-do-i-install-bcm4312-wireless-drivers
<OpenSorce> *did
<OpenSorce> Ascavasaion, I had a very old lappy with an old BCM chip. It worked for me.
<Ascavasaion> OpenSorce: Yes, it says that it is unable to locate the packages
<ioria> Ascavasaion, you need to use b43-fwcutter
<ioria> Ascavasaion, with firmware-b43-installer, i mean
<Ascavasaion> ioria: Unable to find the packages
<bodiccea> Ascavasaion, what gives "rfkill list" ?
<ioria> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:019-3 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 74 kB
<OpenSorce> Ascavasaion, oh wait. Yours is a low power chip... have you tried 'sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer'
<Ascavasaion> bodiccea: It gives nothing, returns to command prompt
<ioria> Ascavasaion, you chip exactly :  lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<ioria> Ascavasaion, and what cmd tells you 'Unable to find the packages' ?
<Ascavasaion> Sorry about that... I disconnected
<Ascavasaion> Last thing I said was... (17:35:33) elflord: ioria: "0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)"\
<ioria> Ascavasaion, firmware-b43-installer  already tried ?
<Ascavasaion> ioria: YEs... Also unable to find package
<ioria>  !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-3 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<ioria> Ascavasaion, as you see, the pkg is available
<ioria> Ascavasaion, enablemultiverse maybe
<Ascavasaion> ioria: I meant that with sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer it returns unable to find package
<Ascavasaion> Let me try
<ioria> Ascavasaion,  paste apt-cache policy firmware-b43-installer
<Ascavasaion> helen@helen-Inspiron-1525:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-cache policy firmware-b43-installer
<Ascavasaion> N: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer
<ioria> Ascavasaion,  enablemultiverse
<tomreyn> kirinito: sure, this would be, sorry, didn't mean to discourage this.
<ioria> Ascavasaion,  sudo add-apt-repository multiverse  and sudo apt update
<Ascavasaion> ioria: Multiverse already enabled it says
<Rovanion> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get update
<kirinito> :/
<kirinito> tomreyn: do u know which one is better in terms of security? l2tp/ipsec vs socsk
<kirinito> socks5*
<Ascavasaion> okay... yay!  it did apt-get install firmware-b43-installer.  Do I need to reboot to get it to work?
<Ascavasaion> Do I still need to install b43-fwcutter?
<Ascavasaion> b43-fwcutteris already installed
<tomreyn> kirinito: this depends much on the implementation, i guess. also you may care about privacy, not 'just' security. if so, be sure to take both factors into account when evaluating the implementation.
<kirinito> which would you choose for all around better
<OpenSorce> Lubuntu 16.04 Okay, so I've finally got pa to switch to my USB headset when I insert it, but it needs me to restart whatever app is playing sound for that to take effect. Is there a way to do it on the fly?
<Ascavasaion> Enabling Additional Drivers.... Broadcom STA wireless dirver.
<Ascavasaion> driver
<tomreyn> kirinito: for the average use case of 'increase privacy', probably the vpn. but it's difficult to discuss this generally, it also depends on your use case.
<tomreyn> kirinito: ...and very much on what the server offers.
<kirinito> okay, thanks
<TechMonger> how do i view a folder of pictures... as pictures
<TechMonger> like the icons
<TechMonger> i just get a gray box that says JPG
<TechMonger> i have way too many pictures to view them one by one
<ioria> TechMonger, ubuntu-restricted-extras already installed ?
<TechMonger> ioria, i dont know what that is
<ioria> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ioria> TechMonger, it's a pkg
<ioria> TechMonger, install it and reboot
<TechMonger> installing...
<TechMonger> i have to reboot?
<TechMonger> lame
<ioria> yes
<TechMonger> cant i just restart gnome or something
<ioria> TechMonger, logout /login
<TechMonger> ah
<TechMonger> nope
<TechMonger> still grey JPG icons
<ioria> TechMonger, file  image.xxx and paste the output
<EriC^^> TechMonger: try installing gwenview
<CookieM> maybe you should enable preview in nautilus’ preferences
<TechMonger> https://askubuntu.com/questions/539902/how-can-i-view-thumbnails-of-pictures
<TechMonger> this worked
<TechMonger> CookieM, yup
<ioria> TechMonger,  what version of ubuntru ?
<TechMonger> the current one
<TechMonger> what cookieM said worked
<ioria> TechMonger,  that is for 14.04
<ioria> anyway
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> I know this is not the right channel, but maybe somebody knows an answer. gnupg irc is nor very active and on google I do not find an answer.
<IniGit> gpg --encrypt-to name
<IniGit> can somebody decipher for me the documentation of this option?
<IniGit> possibly with examples
<IniGit> The text of the docu means nothing to me
<IniGit> or better said explains nothing to me
<hggdh> IniGit: https://www.gnupg.org/documentation/
<IniGit> hggdh: You mean I should aks in the mailing list?
<hggdh> IniGit: I mean all GPG docs are there
<IniGit> hggdh: yeah but the documentation of that option is so short and the guy who wrote it has a very strange way of explaining things at least for me
<TechMonger> ioria, CookieM thanks for the assistance
<IniGit> hggdh: SOme parts of his text I start to understand after testing around a bit and some party simply make no sense at all
<IniGit> hggdh: He could be alittle more detailed in a documentation imo
<IniGit> hggdh: At least at something mission critical like gpg
<Reign_> guys, anyone tried x11 forwarding from ubuntu to windows via tunnel (another ubuntu host)? When I x11 forward from the first host it works fine, but when I make another jump it doesn't not sure what am I missing? My putty proxy command looks like this: plink -x -ssh -agent -l %user %proxyhost -nc %host:%port
<Reign_> x11 forwarding is set to yes on both hosts
<Reign_> getting: Error: Can't open display:
<tomreyn> Reign_: re-read the plink man page
<tomreyn> -X
<tomreyn>     Enable X11 forwarding.
<tomreyn> -x
<tomreyn>     Disable X11 forwarding (default).
<AuroraAvenue> Does this even vorkle?
<AuroraAvenue> https://omgfoss.com/install-flatpak-ubuntu/
<Reign_> tomreyn: indeed, thanks! tho this didn't help, any other ideas?
<tomreyn> Reign_: no. putty's GUI has an X forwarding option somewhere down below, you could eperiment with that.
<Reign_> tomreyn: I know, connection->ssh->x11, forwarding is marked as on
<CookieM> TechMonger, no probs
<zutat> good evening. how to easily remove gnome 3 packages from 18.04 system? is there some core package i could use as a starting point?
<Rovanion> zutat: Brute force method: apt remove gnome*
<ioria> zutat, if you want to remove gnome3 from 18.04 , maybe the -desktop version was not what you intended ?
<CookieM> …or use a dedicated ubuntu flavor with preferred user interface
<zutat> ioria: yes. it didn't quite fit the purprose
<ioria> zutat, maybe if you explain your purpose, someone could give an advice
<arec> Hi, pulseaudio only had an dummy output after upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10. It worked again after I disabled the timidity-service. How have I to configure timididy to work beside pulseaudio?
<zutat> Rovanion: actually, that method isn't as rough as it looks like. worked quite well :)
<on3pk> So, kind of a dumb question.  There is a user in the /etc/passwd file that I don't recognize.  Is there a way to determine whether it was created by some attacker or by an installed program/process?
<teward> on3pk: without before and after images it might not be possible.  You can share the /etc/passwd line in question if you want
<on3pk> edison:x:1002:1002::/home/edison:
<tomreyn> does /home/edison exist and what's the timestamp?
<teward> ^ this
<on3pk> when I use ls in /home/, edison does not exist
<on3pk> or at least I'm not seeing it
<on3pk> bash: cd: /home/edison: No such file or directory
<coz_> good day all
<tomreyn> on3pk: zgrep edison /var/log/auth.log*
<tomreyn> on3pk: so you're the sole admin on this system, right?
<on3pk> Nothing comes up when I use that command
<ioria> on3pk, also  last | grep "edison"    and  chage --list edison
<on3pk> tomreyn, I *should* be.  This is a VPS
<arec> but now I cannot listen to midis
<tomreyn> on3pk: so if you don't remember creating this user then you should reinstall.
<on3pk> Ok, it shows that the last password change was 2 years ago
<tomreyn> on3pk: and restore verified safe / non compromised backups
<on3pk> it's possible I did something then but can't remember.  Still probably reinstall though...
<arec> at least in openttd the midi music is not working
<TJ-> on3pk: is it possible 'edison' is part of the VPS provider's standard install images?
<tomreyn> on3pk: i'd say so, also inform anyone whose data is / was stored on this system if it canhave been compromised. also change all password involved in managing this system, also if reused elsewhere (which you should not be doing).
<on3pk> TJ-, it is possible.  That's probably about when I last reinstalled the image
<on3pk> tomreyn, No user data is stored on the VPS.  It just runs a few daemons for me
<TJ-> on3pk: before panicking then, I'd suggest checking with the provider (or look at the currently supplied images)
<TJ-> on3pk: entries are appended to /etc/passwd so where it occurs in that file implies some information about when it happened - if there are entries after it that you added for example
<hggdh> on3pk: also look for files owned by edison, see if edison is allowed sudo access, etc
<TJ-> on3pk: as hggdh just borrowed the words I was typing! : "sudo find / -user edison -ls "
<on3pk> "User edison is not allowed to run sudo on cloudvm."
<on3pk> It's also possible I created the user and just plum forgot
<TJ-> on3pk: how about searching the shell history if it exists? "grep edison $HOME/.bash_history"
<on3pk> TJ-, something does come up, but it looks typical of the mistakes I tend to make
<on3pk> invalid commands and whatnot
<Kumool> can anybody check if the timidity service in 18.10 disables pulseaudio sound output devices?
<ioria> Kumool, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/timidity#Daemon
<amrgad> I'm having trouble installing bspwm on ubuntu, I followed the guide but it doesn't open when I log in and now I can't open any de and I can only use tty
<zutat> amrgad: be more specific about installation method and ubuntu version
<amrgad> latest ubuntu 18.10 and I followed the guide from bspwm for dummies page where I compile it from source
<ioria> amrgad, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<amrgad> how can I copy the result from a different tty session?
<ioria> amrgad, ls -al ~/.Xauthority  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> amrgad, or install gpm (mouse emulation with  click cp/paste utility)
<amrgad> termbin.com/dmfr
<ioria> amrgad, but the first advice is to rum  a 'sudo make  unistall'  , also because that pkg is already provided by the ubuntu repo
<ioria> amrgad, ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<amrgad> termbin.com/a9yf
<ioria> amrgad, backup bspwm.desktop
<amrgad> I did
<ioria> amrgad, do you have also a ~/.xinitrc   file?
<amrgad> nope
<ioria> amrgad, what happens if you run   : sudo systemctl restart gdm ?
<amosbird> Hello
<amosbird> how can I make dbus listening to localhost tcp port too ?
<amrgad> it works :D
<amrgad> thanks, I guess I just needed to install it from apt not from source
<ioria> amrgad, i advice for unistall that pkg, and check /etc/profile and your home .profile
<amrgad> by running `sudo make uninstall`?
<ioria> if provided, yes
<amrgad> what do I need to check these files for?
<ioria> amrgad, new export variables
<amrgad> is bspwm a good wm or I should just go with i3?
<ioria> i know i3 is very good
<Kumool> thanks iori
<amrgad> okay, thank you :D
<ioria> no problem
<OerHeks> si
<fub> Hi. My apt update/upgrade always gets stuck when installing linux-headers. I figured out when passing DEBIAN_FRONTEND=nointeractive as env it does not get stuck. Is there any way to fix this?
<Zteam> ubottu, !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> fub: anything in dmesg when it gets stuck?
<fub> tomreyn: no, its just the interactive window which is not shown I guess
<fub> the "terminal" window
<OerHeks> a kernel could take some time building bits, does your caps lock still work?
<Khaytsus> I've been assigned a laptop from work and they're standardizing around Ubuntu LTS..  It's 16.04.5, but I assume 18 is stable, any reasons I shouldn't update?  I don't know why they started with 16 and not 18, but ignore that, just asking about 16->18 LTS really.
<fub> No I think its waiting for input from me, but I dont see the input dialog
<ykaramian> Hi, if someone is interested, I've made a lightweight but complete desktop/laptop ubuntu remix => Check out - https://tuxlinux.com
<Zteam> fub, I would try apt clean to clean out old cached packages, and disabling all thirdparty sources, too see what happens
<fub> Zteam: no its not related to other sources, I tried that before.
<OerHeks> ykaramian, please don't spam, thanks
<fub> Its some strange dialog issue
<dptc> does ubuntu use iBus by default?
<fub> I think this was related to zsh
<fub> I just updated so I dont know how I can reproduce this until the next time linux-headers needs an update again.
<ykaramian> fub sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Zteam> fub, reproducing will probably be easy, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Zteam> fub, that will make apt reconfigure it
<fub> Zteam: this works without a freeze.
<fub> ykaramian: dist-upgrade: 0 packages to update
<OerHeks> that would not trigger your issue with headers again, so you have to wait for next update
<OerHeks> i wonder what dialog that should be
<TJ-> fub: there should be a log in /var/log/apt/term.log
<ellyacht> su password says permission denied, can I edit it in grub?
<OerHeks> ellyacht, what are you trying to do?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ioria> ellyacht, and don't use su
<EriC^^> ellyacht: use 'sudo -i' instead
<CptLuxx> sudo su
<CptLuxx> problem solved
<ellyacht> can't I add rw init=/bin/bash and then use passwd username to change it
<ioria> ellyacht, boot in recovery or single
<ioria> ellyacht, but, honestly, we missed your real issue
<ellyacht> ioria: I did do that and then changed it and then did startx to boot into DE and it freezes
<ioria> ellyacht, and why your'r using startx ?
<ellyacht> after I changed the password I needed to boot so instead of restarting I just used startx
<ioria> ellyacht, no sense
<Khaytsus> It's as much sense as ellyacht usually makes
<ellyacht> Khaytsus: lol ty
<OerHeks> so, just reboot to let it take effect?
<on3pk> hey guys.  I remember where the edison user came from.  I wanted to give someone a little ssh access to the vps and made him a user.
<on3pk> his name was edison
<on3pk> >.>
<rud0lf> the inventor of lightbulb?
<rud0lf> he passed away long time ago, i'm sorry
<on3pk> Different edison
<ioria> lol
<on3pk> specifically this edison was the inventor of grades in a class I was in at the time
<ioria> i'am not sure if ssh access is possible without /bin/bash ... looking
<nikh> Can anyone recommend me a good VPN to use with ubuntu?
<nikh> I live in Sweden
<OerHeks> VPN advise is beyond the scope of this channel
<OerHeks> maybe #ubuntu-se can give you answer
<Kumool> ioria: its possible, you can ssh into BSD boxes and those don't have bash installed by default
<ioria> Kumool, i see tx
<Kumool> just need to set up the login shell properly, hell you can even ssh into tmux as the login shell and from there configure the default shell
<bynarie> Hello fellas
<bynarie> Has anyone ever setup a full blown server as a router? As opposed to just using your everyday router
<Kumool> bynarie: yes, theres even a distro for that specific function
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dhcp.html.en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<OerHeks> and some expand this with nextcloud and proxy
<bynarie> oh really? Do you mind telling me the name
<bynarie> I'm assuming you can add wifi capability to it by adding some wireless NICs correct?
<TJ-> bynarie: that's a pretty common scenario
<bynarie> ok thanks
<OerHeks> yes, go wild
<bynarie> I have maybe 6-7 clients connected at a time to wifi, how many wifi NICs do you think I'd need. My server has 2 CAT ports, but I can always add a switch
<TJ-> bynarie: one
<bynarie> oh really
<bynarie> thanks
<TJ-> bynarie: use hostapd to create an access point on the device
<bynarie> opk ty
<bynarie> ok*
<TJ-> bynarie: there are some caveats to that - the wifi chipset/driver/firmware needs to support it. Some are problematic, e.g. some Broadcom especially
<bynarie> yes ive read about that
<bynarie> i think mine is a broadcom too
<bynarie> I'll buy something better for my server though
<OerHeks> yeah, see the https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/
<Kumool> why not use the router as a server?
<TJ-> Kumool: I think the idea is to both provide LAN <> Internet routing/firewall, and network services
<bynarie> all of my routers I have wired together (3) all asus ac68u. Makes a nice wifi network for the house
<bynarie> I just want a beast router that can take on more resources
<TJ-> I've built 10-port Ubuntu servers/gateway/routers; used shorewall to easily manage the network/firewall side
<konrados> Hello. I have KDE and I'm wondering if the 'yakuake' project is *the* guake - like terminal project? It doesn't seem very much alive? Or maybe I should try the guake? Or... is there something completely different? I do remember something for KDE where you presses a key and a terminal dropped down.... and now I'm trying to find it. It was (is) very popular 2 years ago.
<on3pk> oh sweet.  I still have a box running 15.04 somewhere
<OerHeks> https://www.kde.org/applications/system/yakuake/
<OerHeks> it works, that is all
<konrados> OerHeks, oh, so... this is it. OK. I was a bit ... intruiged that on this ^ website there is a link to 'yakuake home page' which is https://yakuake.kde.org/ which has only one link, which... open the first link (kde...). But ok, I'll try that one, thanks!
<OerHeks> oke, not an elegant way to connect to the authors
<IniGit> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<BamseLaptop> Hi! I've run in to a very strange problem that I'm unable to solve on my own unfortunately. I recently reinstalled my computer with 18.10 and I'm able to boot from the live usb all fine but my install is having lots of issues.
<IniGit> can somebody tell me what does tar -z actucally do? The docu just says "filter the archive through gzip" and that is not very explanatory
<EriC^^> IniGit: afaik it passes it to gunzip so it compresses or decompresses it
<EriC^^> sort of like tar | gunzip
<IniGit> EriC^^: So it does no filtering?
<BamseLaptop> It freezes during the splash screen with the "ticking" dots and does not pass that. I tried to google that and found an answer where you could add "nomodeset" as a startup option and that makes it go further, but then it freezes or a black screen with a flashing _
<BamseLaptop> If i remove "quite" it shows lots of logs and all green ok, and then the black screen again
<OerHeks>  -z is necessary for *.gz files , like For tar.bz2 files, you need the "j" argument
<BamseLaptop> Any ideas? I'm all out and can't seem to google-fu when the live works but not the regular install..... :(
<BamseLaptop> Also, sometimes, if it suspends and then resumes again, I come to the login screen
<OerHeks> BamseLaptop, what hardware is this?
<BamseLaptop> But not alwas
<BamseLaptop> Self build intel + nvidia
<BamseLaptop> OerHeks forgot to mention, see above
<IniGit> OerHeks: Ok that means for a normal directory that I want to compress I can remove the -z option or simply leave it there and it will do nothing?
<shibboleth> will there be misc security updates monday or are we done for the year?
<OerHeks> IniGit, yes, you are free to choose the compression
<OerHeks> shibboleth, out of security concern, we cannot tell
<shibboleth> heh :)
<EriC^^> IniGit: for compression if you dont put -z it wont compress, for untarring, newer tar versions can guess the compression so no need to specify -z -J etc "tar xf filename.tar.*" suffices
<BamseLaptop> Managed to get it running after fresh install again with the suspend trick. Installed the nvidia drivers. Does anybody remember the command to check what drivers are currently in use? Was such a long time ago I troubleshooted linux tbh.
<bynarie> anyone wanna make a quick $5. Install/Compile nightly znc, make it startup automatically and setup proper oidentd
<bynarie> on a
<bynarie> VPS
<bynarie> or in return i can setup a vps for you and u can have 10 dollars credit for it and if u wanna move it ull have a login too
<IniGit> thx EriC^^ and OerHeks
<BamseLaptop> OerHeks you didn't happen to have any ideas for my problem? It sounds like it could be nvidia issues.
<bynarie> screw you guys, im going home!
<bynarie> lol
<bynarie> anyone wanna do that for 5 cash or 10 credit at VULTR.com vps under my account
<bynarie> u get ur own login
<bynarie> pm me if interested
<BamseLaptop> bynarie Just give up, it's not worth the time for $5
<bynarie> i kind of thought it was... its like a 10 min project i dont feel like doing lol
<bynarie> its all good
<BamseLaptop> So it seems like this might be my problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/527356/nvidia-driver-normal-boot-results-in-blank-screen-recovery-boot-works-fine (Unlikely 4 years later but still)
<BamseLaptop> This also sounds very familiar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1794280 but says it's fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794280 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Fix released]
<BamseLaptop> 1. How can I see if the new version of gdm3 and xorg is installed on my system
<BamseLaptop> 2. What's the 18.10 equivalent to /etc/init.d/lightdm.conf ?
<EriC^^> BamseLaptop: apt-cache policy gdm3   shows the package version
<BamseLaptop> EriC^^ Thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> BamseLaptop: try "dpkg -L gdm3 | grep conf" it might give the conf file
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: I don't think there ever was a /etc/init.d/lightdm.CONF - for config files it's /etc/lightdm/
<BamseLaptop> TJ- But there should be some kind of init-file?
<EriC^^> BamseLaptop: if you're using gdm lightdm might not be installed btw
<BamseLaptop> To be honest, what is it now. SystemD? Upstart? Been away for so long I've lost track
<EriC^^> BamseLaptop: yeah, systemd
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: yes, it's systemd now, "systemctl {status,start,stop,enable,mask} lightdm"
<BamseLaptop> EriC^^ So where can I find the systemd init file for gdm? Or is it not triggered that way any more? Is it the /etc/gdm3/custom.conf file that runs things?
<BamseLaptop> I'm looking for the "new version" of /etc/init.d/gdm3.conf
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do ultimately?
<BamseLaptop> Ok thats embarrasing, it's right there...
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: yes, it's /lib/systemd/systemd/<name>.service usually
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: oops, typo! it's /lib/systemd/system/<name>.service usually
<BamseLaptop> EriC^^ I wan't to try this workaround: https://askubuntu.com/a/527770
<EriC^^> BamseLaptop: aha
<EriC^^> BamseLaptop: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43001223/how-to-ensure-that-there-is-a-delay-before-a-service-is-started-in-systemd
<EriC^^> the file should be where TJ- said in /lib/systemd/system/gdm3.service or similar filename
<BamseLaptop> EriC^^ Thanks! Actually reading that article right now
<EriC^^> no problem
<BamseLaptop> EriC^^ But /etc/init.d/gdm3 is a sh file so it's even easier than that, just a plain old sleep 2
<BamseLaptop> But that didn't work so we're back a few steps :(
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: when systemd is in use anything in /etc/init.d/ is ignored when a systemd service file exists
<BamseLaptop> Hmmm....
<BamseLaptop> TJ- So /lib/systemd/system/gdm3.service?
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: as I said earlier, "systemctl status gdm3" will tell you how/where the service is configured
<BamseLaptop> TJ- Sorry, must have missed that message
<BamseLaptop> TJ- Am I looking for the line that starts with "Loaded: loaded (path.... .service ?
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: Yes
<BamseLaptop> No dice there either :/ I think I'll have to create a question on askubuntu to see if we can solve it over time. At least we know what it isn't now and I have a viable workaround to get it started, although annoying.
<BamseLaptop> Thanks for trying TJ- and EriC^^ !! :)
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: I missed what it is you're trying to achieve
<BamseLaptop> Get 18.10 to start without freezing
<BamseLaptop> I'll do a recap for the people in the back
<BamseLaptop> Fresh 18.10 install (intel + nvidia), goes to the splash screen and freezes on first boot. Can be tricked to start by going in to sleep mode and then starting again. With nvidia drivers, it goes further but not all the way. Can be started by going in to recovery mode and then resume.
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: no need, I've just read back
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: My first question would be, have you examined the logs?
<BamseLaptop> TJ- Don't know where to look or what to look for
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: I'd start with listing any warnings during start-up
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: do you have another Linux PC you can use to SSH into the problem PC?
<BamseLaptop> When I remove quitet, there are no errors or warnings
<BamseLaptop> TJ- I guess I could get the chromebook to do SSH
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: if you install "openssh-server" on the problem PC, then assuming the network has come up, you can get in and examine it even when the display is not cooperating
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: helps to use Ethernet cable in these cases rather than rely on wireless, depending on how far it gets
<BamseLaptop> TJ- This is a stationary computer with cable only so that's to my advantage
<BamseLaptop> I'll make sure to try remoting in when I keep troubleshooting but unfortunately that's all the time I have tonight.
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: :) indeed. And systemd's log tool 'journactl' is pretty smart
<BamseLaptop> As said, appreciate the help!
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: as a quickie to see just problems/warnings, you can do "journalctl -b -p warning"
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: "-b" means 'this boot'. IF you want to examine a previous boot, you can use "-b -1" for the last one, -2 etc
<BamseLaptop> TJ- the only thing that looks out of place is a couple of PKCS errors with things not being signed with a thrusted key, but not what that is.
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: right, which probably means "journalctl -u gdm3.service" might be more use
<BamseLaptop> No actaully, there are issues with alsactl as well. Failed with errorcode 99
<BamseLaptop> TJ- https://pastebin.com/yXpdb4YD
<BamseLaptop> I can't see anything strange
<BamseLaptop> I think 23:35 is when i did a sysrq
<Rhombix> hi. does anyone know where i could find a live network stream for TBS, the japanese tv station? apologies if this is the wrong channel, but i really need help and i don't have much time. if the.
<Rhombix> if there is any available method at all, please let me know. thank you very much.
<TJ-> BamseLaptop: There may be something in the Xorg log file, but I'm not sure where gdm3 leaves it now. It could be /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or possibly /var/log/gdm3/ or even $HOME/.local/gdm3/ or similar. I don't use Gnome so can't check here
<BamseLaptop> TJ- There is one in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and one in $HOME/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log. /var/log/gdm3/ is empty
<Rhombix> as before, does anyone know where i could find a live network stream for TBS, the japanese tv station? apologies if this is the wrong channel, but i really need help and i don't have much time.
<ikonia> it's the wrong channel
<Rhombix> ok. could you recommend another channel to ask?
<ikonia> nope, sorry
<ikonia> maybe contact the station
<Rhombix> anywhere? i sort of don't want to type /list
<ikonia> nope
<Rhombix> i mean, a channel on freenode to ask my question
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> try contacting the TV station
<Rhombix> it's not practical to do that
<Rhombix> they are in japan
<Rhombix> i just need a video network stream, from any source
<Rhombix> does anyone at all know how i could get a link to a network stream?
<ikonia> Rhombix: please stop asking
<ikonia> this is the wrong channel
<Tin_man> Rhombix, your best bet is search on youtube
<coz_> i gave him 3 links to check out
<Rhombix> which freenode channel should i go to?
<ikonia> Rhombix: this is not a yellow pages channel
<ikonia> Rhombix: final time - please stop asking
<Tin_man> yes
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ikonia> this is the wrong channel for this discussion
<Rhombix> i stopped asking like five minutes ago
<ikonia> 23:26 < Rhombix> which freenode channel should i go to?
<ikonia> less than 65 seconds ago
<Rhombix> yes, because you told me this is not the right channel
<ikonia> correct, we are not a search index for you
<Rhombix> basically you're telling me i'm not allowed to talk at all
<Rhombix> that's different
<ikonia> if it's not about ubuntu support, no, not in this channel
<Rhombix> change the topic, make it clear no-one is allowed to talk
<ikonia> the topic is clear and the links in the topic explain in more detail
<Rhombix> i'm asking for a different channel because yoa told me to stop
<ikonia> right, and you've been told multiple times "no idea"
<Rhombix> and you're warning me
<Rhombix> it's crazy
<blue1> I am having trouble with uefi boot. I am trying to repair the boot block -- which is not really that hard.  I tried this:  https://pastebin.com/jezfh0wF but got no further.  Suggestions?
<coz_> blue1,  did you try turning off uefi in the bios?
<coz_> had to do that on one new desktop with ubuntu  also allowed legacy boot
<coz_> although I thought uefi was now supported
<blue1> coz_: I can't find any place in the bios to set/unset uefi
<coz_> oh did you look here?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<blue1> coz_: thanks I will take a look at that
<coz_> blue1,  it might be just enabling legacy boot options will do it ,
<blue1> coz_: is there a boot option maybe I can use?
<algid> where would i find a reference of all the various update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, release-upgrade etc commands?
<coz_> blue1,  mm let me check
<blue1> algid: the man pages would help.  man <commandname>
<algid> again
<algid> a reference of all the various update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, release-upgrade etc commands?
<algid> i don't know what all of them are, so
<coz_> blue1,  is this a dual boot w/windows?
<blue1> algid: sorry I don't understand the question.
<blue1> coz_: yes.  PM okay?
<coz_> sure
<algid> no need to respond if you can't understand
<Platonides> algid: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man8/apt.8.html ?
<EriC^^> blue1: looks like you booted the live usb in legacy mode
<algid> thanks Platonides
<EriC^^> blue1: try 'sudo modprobe efivars' if you're lucky it might allow you to access the uefi list
<algid> it seems like there are other commands as well that aren't listed there, like release-upgrade
<Platonides> yw
<blue1> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> blue1: if it works, ls /sys/firmware/efi should be populated with files
#ubuntu 2019-12-23
<mort> ok, I just learned that the reason I don't have a calculator in the gnome search screen isn't that GNOME doesn't have a calculator in the gnome search screen; it's that Canonical has for some reason decided to ship the calculator as a snap, and the snap doesn't have a search provider.
<mort> that's actually ridiculous.
<mort> what's the advantages of having the calculator as a snap?
<peter22222> hey folks... sorry, anybody familiar with kdenlive? or is this the wrong place?
<Bashing-om> peter22222: You are welcome to ask here, however, a better response might be in the #kubuntu channel.
<ducasse> peter22222: there is also #kdenlive
<aberrant> hi all
<aberrant> another set of silly questions: can someone please step me through setting up vlans on this server? I'd like the server itself (a hypervisor) to be in VLAN 1, and the guests to be in vlan 2.
<aberrant> Right now the switch port is assigned to vlan 2, so the hypervisor + guests are there. But I can enable .1q trunking.
<aberrant> what's confusing to me is that the manpages reference /etc/network/interfaces, but I've got /etc/netplan.
<aberrant> and I don't quite know why.
<tds> ubuntu moved to netplan by default a little while ago - you can still use /etc/network/interfaces if you like, just install the ifupdown package
<aberrant> I'd rather use netplan, I think
<tds> and what are you using for managing VMs? can it cope with a bridge with vlan_filtering set, or do you need a bridge for just vlan 2?
<aberrant> I've found an example page: https://netplan.io/examples
<aberrant> tds: I'm using libvirt/virsh
<aberrant> I just need a bridge for vlan 2
<tds> ok yeah, you probably just want a bridge with eth0.2 or whatever as its only member interface then
<aberrant> I want the hypervisor to be the only thing using vlan 1.
<tds> maybe one day libvirt will get better at vlans :)
<aberrant> current netplan config: http://dpaste.com/2KWTC1G
<pjs> is there a ppa to get updated openssh-server packages for 18.04?
<pjs> I'd like to update to 8.1.x
<Sakara> I'm overwriting the disks in a DELL Optiplex 9010 using dd(1) with status=progress. Curiously one drive is taking zero's at about 330MB/s the other at 180MB/s. Does anyone have any ideas why this is happening at different rates?
<javashin> hi
<javashin> watch my vid  https://youtu.be/dd89p9jzYs4 , very cool for ubuntu people
<KaitoDaumoto> YouTube Title: NEW: Linux Kernel Pre-Patched "REALTIME-X" By Carlos Jimenez (JavaShin-X). Ubuntu/Compilation/Way. Views: 0 Length: 43:47 Uploaded: 2019-12-23 User: Carlos Jimenez Likes: 1 Dislikes: 0 Description: How-TO : Metodo de Compilacion De El Kernel...
<annocent> Sakara, you should overwrite with /dev/urandom
<mguy> Sakara: What kind of drives? HDD, SDD, what models...
<Sakara> mguy: Liteon rubbish SSD's
<Sakara> strangely enough I've reboot the machine and performed the test again and the second time through the drives both appear to be behaving similarly.
<Sakara> annocent: Does using urandom make a difference?
<annocent> not in terms of speed, no
<annocent> urandom is slower than zero, or it should be
<Sakara> I'd say the kernel/CPU will be faster than the disk :) /dev/zero or /dev/urandom should come out the same speed I'd think.
<Sakara> Going to put this one into the too hard basket. The machine vaguely appears to work. I really can't explain why one SSD of the same model attached to the same controller is showing such different through puts.
<ryuo> Sakara: bus saturation? You are pushing them at their maximums.
<ryuo> I'd wonder if the issue can be observed if you're only doing heavy IO to one at a time.
<mguy> Drives filling up etc. Cheap SSD's are inconsistant, especially with write speeds
<Sakara> mguy: I'd say cheap SSD's is the cause. Thanks all for your suggestions.
<tripelb> Help. I have 18.04 with vlc. VLC open; I insert disk; I see image with language choices; i click onnenglish; it makes a noise and goes to dark woth thw ogange cone. Rinse. Repeat. Change disk. Same story bro.
<tripelb> Orange Cone.
<tripelb> Blond heart! (Bl*** he**) I also cant get internet. At all. I went thru every step of new raytheon drivers but it glitched on the last so (elapsed weeks) I reaet tje keychain password. (It matches the login but I still have to entwr it separately to my surprise) abd I cant find my paper (with the commands list) or the site whose instructions In following. Full stop. Seea no hotspots.
<annocent> you on drugs?
<annocent> meth alert
<tripelb> No drugs. Typingnon a phone Mr. QuicktoJudgeNegatively.
<annocent> no worries
<tripelb> I xan type accurately at half or 1/3 the speed
<annocent> ;)
<tripelb> Since you kan unnerstan mee then plz hlep.
<tripelb> Heh
<tripelb> I have vlc that fails. I cant download anything else. Is there anything I can do to the vlc to watch the library dvda? Thanks. 18.04
<tripelb> DVDs
<tripelb> I will just go back to reading this.  https://i.imgur.com/U6UKaWh.jpg
<tripelb> Oopsn> offtopic
<Abhijit> Hi. when i mount external hdd which has ubuntu home partition encrypted, does it create /tmp/<ecrypt_name_here> with same name each time or different name?
<cluelessperson> Abhijit, I don't think so?
<cluelessperson> Abhijit, /dev/mapper/<crypt_name>  which is then mounted wherever it needs to be.
<Napk1n> hello I installed php as an apache mod using "sudo apt-get install php libapache2-mod-php"
<Napk1n> but mysqli class seems to be either not installed or disabled in php.ini
<Napk1n> I cant seem to find either how to enable it or install it
<Fevix> Trying to boot Ubuntu off of a freshly 'burned' USB after following https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows. After "Try ubuntu without installing" I get a whole load of errors. (Typed line for line as best as I could) https://pastebin.com/K7FY2cZR
<Fevix> There's a text entry marker below so I do have control of the machine
<Fevix> nvm found out it's cause I had persistence selected in Rufus
<Abhijit_> cluelessperson, ecryptfs-recover-private .Private/ this command created a /tmp/<ecryptsfs
<cluelessperson> what is that command
<cluelessperson> Abhijit_, I don't know what that is, what is ecryptfs?
<cluelessperson> Abhijit_, I suggest using luks. :)
<Abhijit_>  /tmp/<random_name_generated_by_that_command>
<Abhijit_> cluelessperson, encrppted /home inside LUKs.
<cluelessperson> Abhijit_, huh?
<Abhijit_> you suggested to use lucks instead. i am replying that this disk has encrypted home inside encrypted luks.
<whoareU> what reader in linux can open djvu format file
<nikolam> I have interesting situation.. I started some (webm from phone) video in VLC and now VLC is in tray, frozen
<nikolam> I am on Xubuntu 19.10
<cluelessperson> nikolam, kill it
<nikolam> Wonder, what is the best way to gather debug data in theis case
<cluelessperson> nikolam,   terminal  `pkill vlc`
<nikolam> cluelessperson, it doees not reply on normal kill command..
<cluelessperson> nikolam, oh, probably syslog, and if enabled, vlc logs.
<cluelessperson> nikolam,     `ps aux | grep vlc`   then `kill -9 <process_id>`
<nikolam> I know that, but how to gather debug data form the process.. to see why that happened. Not sure if I can reproduce, but will try
<cluelessperson> I'm not sure how but I'd be interested to learn how too
<ramsub07> Hello, i'm using a multi monitor setup and i'd like to see the clock on both the screens. how do i go about?
<nikolam> ramsub07, use Xfce desktop environment and create another panel and put whatever yu want on it :)
<philm88> Hey all. I'd like to set up my homeserver so that any system emails sent are sent to my gmail account. Eg, mailing root or any other user on the system would fwd or cc to my gmail address. Anybody know of tools/terms I should be googling?
<ilvipero> Philm88, I would use postfix relay
<ilvipero> plenty of tutorials on digitalocean and around the web
<g105b> Yesterday I tried installing a music app using Wine. It needed jack audio, which I installed and gave it "realtime" priority. The other thing I did was add my user to the "audio" group. Now I reboot, unlock my LUKS encryption password, and when X boots I see the gnome desktop but my keyboard and mouse are not responding. Any ideas of how I can fix
<g105b> this?
<kris7ian> I have to run this comman on every start to mount a shared folder (using vmware) /usr/bin/vmhgfs-fuse .host:/ /mnt/hgfs -o subtype=vmhgfs-fuse,allow_other I tried putting: .host:/    /mnt/hgfs/    fuse.vmhgfs-fuse    defaults,allow_other,uid=1000     0    0 into fstab which was suggested somewhere but that didn’t work
<kris7ian> any suggestions?
<rahulch> Hi, I seem to have messed up some permissions and now am not able to sudo - https://pastebin.com/NJnygjkg . Is it possible to fix it?
<g105b> rahulch: Any chance you have a Live USB installation to hand?
<rahulch> g105b: nope
<g105b> rahulch: You could boot into a root shell by using the grub menu at boot.
<g105b> Choose the advanced boot option, choose to boot into recovery mode.
<g105b> Then a menu will appear with the option of dropping to a root shell, where you can fix your permissions.
<rahulch> yeah, but I am not sure what permissions to set to which files
<EriC^^> rahulch: use the recovery from grub
<EriC^^> rahulch: what did you run to change permissions?
<EriC^^> looks like /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so isnt owned by root anymore which makes me think you ran a more general command on many files?
<rahulch> EriC^^: I had run a chown on /bin/* and /lib/*
<EriC^^> rahulch: why?
<rahulch> I was getting some python-pip issues where it needed permissions on those folders
<rahulch> and screwed up the entire system
<EriC^^> rahulch: yeah that's a bad idea
<EriC^^> rahulch: use the recovery shell, press on "drop to root shell" then remount readwrite "mount -o remount,rw /"
<rahulch> EriC^^: okay, will try it, thanks
<EriC^^> then chown root: -R /bin /usr
<EriC^^> then chown root: -R /bin /usr/lib
<rahulch> okay
<philm88> ilvipero: cheers - I'll do some googling
<EriC^^> rahulch: actually did you only run chown with user or only with group?
<EriC^^> rahulch: it seems some file have different group than root
<EriC^^> rahulch: what was the exact chown command you ran?
<rahulch> EriC^^: with group, I ran sudo chown -R rahul:rahul /bin/*
<rahulch> same for /lib/*
<rahulch> after doing a sudo chown rahul:rahul /bin and same for /lib
<EriC^^> rahulch: are you sure also not /usr/lib ?
<g105b> I can't use my keyboard or mouse - they are completely unresponsive in Ubuntu. I can use the keyboard to boot into recovery from grub, I can type into the root shell there, but as soon as it boots the GUI, the keyboard and mouse are not working. Any ideas of how I can fix this?
<rahulch>  /lib is a symlink to /usr/lib
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> rahulch: for me all files in /usr/lib are owned by root, but 4 files have different groups
<rahulch> I have sudoers.so owned by rahul, but the parent folder and others are owned by root it seems
<rahulch> ah no, sorry, everything inside /usr/lib is owned by rahul:rahul
<EriC^^> rahulch: for me for instance this is owned by utmp as group, let me paste
<EriC^^> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dFSknV7HT4/
<EriC^^> there are 3 other files owned by different groups, coming up
<EriC^^> i wanna see something though, if you chown a file, does it loose any "s" bits set on the permissions
<rahulch> how do I check that?
<EriC^^> i am
<EriC^^> it does
<EriC^^> i chown user: the file, now the access is
<EriC^^> Access: (0755/-rwxr-xr-x)
<rahulch> ah
<EriC^^> instead of Access: (2755/-rwxr-sr-x)
<EriC^^> it makes sense, the owner changed so it lost the setuid
<rahulch> right
<rahulch> I can't chown it back to root
<EriC^^> i think it would be a mess, let me see how many files for me have setuid and other bits in /bin /usr/lib
<EriC^^> you can, but you'll lose the setuid, which might be needed
<rahulch> yeah right
<rahulch> but I tried to chown to root, it says permission denied
<rahulch> "operation not permitted" rather
<EriC^^> rahulch: did you remount rw?
<rahulch> no not yet, I did not go into the recovery shell
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> for me around 15 files have s bits set in /usr/lib and in /bin 6 files
<rahulch> that might be a mess, setting them by hand
<EriC^^> if you want, i can upload a list of them, using getfacl, you can use setfacl to auto set them
<EriC^^> setfacl --restore it'll do them for you
<rahulch> okay that's superb, can you upload the list?
<EriC^^> of coruse though there still might be stuff cause it depends on your system and which packages you have installed, so it's up to you if it's worth the risk vs reinstalling
<rahulch> yeah I am actually considering a reinstallation
<EriC^^> might be for the best if you want 100% reliability
<g105b> sad times
<rahulch> it's alright, I better format and reinstall :)
<rahulch> thanks for your help
<EriC^^> alright, no problem :)
<tgnb> Hello. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 19.10 and on my home network i have ipv4 and ipv6 enabled. on my ubuntu machine i went into the Settings app then Network and from there change the settings of my wired connection to disable ipv6
<tgnb> but this does not seem to work. i am still getting an ipv6 address from my router. is this a bug or am i disabling ipv6 incorrectly?
<jeremy31> tgnb: how do you know you have an IPv6 address?
<tgnb> because i can see the address in the "details" pane, and because when i go to https://ifconfig.co/ it shows that ipv6 address and when i go to https://ipv6-test.com/ it shows ipv6 connectivity supported
<jeremy31> tgnb: search for disable IPv6 grub as it can be disabled that way also
<jeremy31> have to go now
<qqz> how can I configure pbuilder under Debian to allow me to install ermine 19.10?
<ws2k3> OerHeks: ur around?
<ws2k3> im trying to install kde plasma on ubuntu(currently gnome) so i run tasksel install kubuntu-desktop but it returns taskel: apt-get failed (100)
<qqz> what is the correct channel for ubuntu packaging?
<imi> hi. I have an usb c to ethernet adapter, plugged into an usbc to usb3 adapter, plugged into an usb3 hub, plugged into my computer :) now into this usb hub there are several other things plugged in (usb 1 HID, and usb 3 as well). however somethimes when I boot up this machine the ethernet port does not work. my solution to this is to unplug and reattach the usbc to usb3 adapter to the hub. is there a software workaround? for instance is
<imi> there a "detach and reattach this device" shell command?
<qqz> if I wanna upload a package built under xenial to the launchpad PPA what do I need to do?
<qqz> I get an email like this: Rejected: Unable to find distroseries: stable
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<infandum> I was upgrading from 14.04 to 19.10 and got as far as 19.04 when something broke
<corshmock> Why not just go for 18.04?
<infandum> When update / upgrade (before release upgrading), I got held back packages including gcc, build-essential, etc. Internet said to remove them and reinstall, but they removed and won't reinstall, with the issue of: https://pastebin.com/QYR67pzq
<infandum> Trying to install all of those dependencies recursively until I reached this point:
<infandum> https://pastebin.com/wKjf6eHK
<lotuspsychje> clean install infandum
<lotuspsychje> infandum: 14.04 is end of life
<BluesKaj> upgrade hopping is always risky, backup the /home dir with a clean install is best in my experience
<infandum> We'
<infandum> re already too deep in haha
<infandum> I wanted to preserve the system though
<infandum> The home and data are on separate partitions, but there are a bunch of configurations and programs I don't really want to redo
<infandum> I mean, we made it 19.04 so far, I just need to iron this out
<ioria> infandum, if you wanted to preserve  the system you should not have added the toolchain ppa
<corshmock> Has anyone had a black screen issue with KVM?
<infandum> ioria: Can that be removed?
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | infandum
<ubottu> infandum: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<infandum> I can't install ppa-purge
<EriC^^> why not
<infandum> I can do the normal add-apt-repository --remove though
<infandum> I get the unmet dependencies error
<infandum> from above
<EriC^^> can you paste the error in a pastebin
<infandum> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/QYR67pzq
<infandum> When installing those dependencies: https://pastebin.com/wKjf6eHK
<infandum> I think it's because a gcc ppa was added
<infandum> I downloaded gcc-9-base from the official repositories, did dpkg -i gcc-etc.deb, then sudo apt install -f, but now it's asking to remove 2567 packages
<infandum> It's pretty borked, but I want to save it
<EriC^^> infandum: paste the output of this
<EriC^^> tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<EriC^^> also run only "sudo apt-get -f install" and paste    dpkg -l | grep -vE "^ii|^rc"
<EriC^^> and please see what "cat /etc/issue" gives
<infandum> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/543cxMJD
<infandum> I removed the sources.list.d/* to get rid of all ppas
<infandum> EriC^^: sudo apt-get -f install: https://pastebin.com/0U2Uex4C
<infandum> EriC^^: dpkg -l | grep -vE "^ii|^rc": https://pastebin.com/crQAAu5A
<corshmock> At last I got my VM working in KVM!!!
<infandum> /etc/issue: Ubuntu 19.04 \n \l
<EriC^^> infandum: ok so apparently no packages are unconfigured or something, but apt wants to remove a ton of packages for some reason
<infandum> EriC^^: I wish I could give you more information, but I'm not sure everything we did to fix it so far
<infandum> Here's what I remember:
<infandum> 1. Super old system, so instead of upgrading, new gcc was need so a ppa was used
<infandum> 2. Wanted to update to 19.10 years later, everything was find until I think 18.04, where there was a libstdc++ (or something like that) error. Fixed by downloading that from ubuntu's repositories online and forcing installation of the "correct" version
<infandum> err it was 16.04, not 18.04
<infandum> going to 18.04 was fine
<infandum> then 18.04 to 19.04 was fine
<infandum> then wanted to get to 19.10, but it wouldn't open
<infandum> ran sudo apt update / sudo apt upgrade, got gcc, build-essential, etc. being held back
<infandum> Following the internet, we removed those packages and wanted to reinstall, but here we are with these errors
<regis> Hi. Where can I find strongswan's configuration when it's being set up from GUI? I have a strongSwan server that works with Windows 7-10, iOS, macOS, Android 7-9, and seems like Ubuntu is the only flavor of linux where it does not work from the get go.
<EriC^^> infandum: i guess there are some essential packages ubuntu needs that's causing it to want to remove the rest of the packages
<regis> I can see that my server sends Sectigo's CA certificate, clients requests other certificates. strongSwan seems to be weirdly configured because after connecting to hostname it tries to validate IP address' public key
<infandum> EriC^^: Yeah. Would this work (for disco)? https://askubuntu.com/questions/986413/accidentally-removed-cpp-and-some-important-softwares
<EriC^^> infandum: the tough thing about it is that we cant use apt much, cause it wants to remove all those packages, so i guess we need to feed it all the right pacakges it wants, to keep the rest
<EriC^^> infandum: yeah that would work, if we wanted to feed it them chump by chump
<EriC^^> if we get the exact list it's missing, i think it would work unless if for some reason there's a ppa package that's newer, but i think if we give it the version number it would downgrade
<EriC^^> infandum: i'm thinking we could use the manifest file of the install to get a standard install system going
<EriC^^> infandum: which one is it right now? 19.04 with which de?
<infandum> 19.04
<infandum> default de
<infandum> I'm on ssh though
<EriC^^> infandum: also, there is a way to get apt to be more verbose, i dont know it off hand, but it should show what's going on behind the scenes (like why it's deciding i have to remove this package)
<EriC^^> i think it's some -o config::something you use with apt-get
<EriC^^> infandum: ok so 19.04 gnome i guess
<regis> Can anyone point me to where I'd find strongswan configuration on Ubuntu when it's added as network-manager-strongswan?
<EriC^^> 64bit right infandum ?
<EriC^^> infandum: this should be the system it installs in a fresh install http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<EriC^^> we could parse that file into something to feed apt so it does apt-get install <package>=<version> etc... it might work
<infandum> EriC^^: Yes, 64 bit
<EriC^^> basically we want to remove the space and put a "=" in the middle of the columns, then remove the newlines and use a "," instead, to get package=version,package=version, then i think "sudo xargs -a /path/to/file apt-get install -y " should do it
<infandum> I started downloading individual gcc-9-base and the like and using dpkg -i deb and it is installing
<EriC^^> or actually sorry, a space instead of the newline to get package=version package=version etc
<infandum> but it still has the  libstdc++6 : Depends: gcc-8-base (= 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1) but 8.3.0-6ubuntu1 is to be installed   issue
<infandum> liblsan0 : Depends: gcc-9-base (= 9.2.1-17ubuntu1~14.01) but 9.1.0-2ubuntu2~19.04 is to be installed
<infandum> It seems like they are depending on the older version
<infandum> I assume from a ppa, but I removed the ppas!
<EriC^^> the packages are still there though
<OerHeks> did you upgrade properly?
<infandum> EriC^^: But if I try to remove them, it breaks other dependencies
<infandum>  libatomic1 : Depends: gcc-9-base (= 9.2.1-17ubuntu1~14.01) but it is not going to be installed
<infandum> for example
<infandum> What about update-alternatives?
<EriC^^> infandum: which gcc-9-base is installed now
<EriC^^> infandum: pastebin a 'dpkg -l' for reference, itll be handy
<infandum> EriC^^: ii  gcc-9-base:amd64                              9.1.0-2ubuntu2~19.04                                                amd64        GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<EriC^^> infandum: you can also use apt-get's <package>- feature, so lets say theres a newer ppa version of the system of bla, you do sudo apt-get bla bla- , i think it should remove bla (older one) and install bla from current repos
<EriC^^> so hopefully if apt runs its dependency checks it sees that everything will check out
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: <infandum> I was upgrading from 14.04 to 19.10 and got as far as 19.04 when something broke
<compdoc> ouch
<EriC^^> !info gcc-9-base disco
<ubottu> gcc-9-base (source: gcc-9): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 9.1.0-2ubuntu2~19.04 (disco), package size 17 kB, installed size 246 kB
<EriC^^> infandum: gcc-9-base is the correct version currently
<regis> Where would I find some master CA list on Ubuntu?
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, going beyond 18.04 was a bad idea
<EriC^^> !info libatomic1 disco
<ubottu> libatomic1 (source: gcc-9): support library providing __atomic built-in functions. In component main, is optional. Version 9.1.0-2ubuntu2~19.04 (disco), package size 8 kB, installed size 45 kB
<infandum> I think it's the one I downloaded from https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/
<infandum> The gcc
<compdoc> hope you made backuos along the way
<compdoc> ups
<infandum> compdoc: This is the root, all data is safe
<compdoc> sure
<infandum> EriC^^: It's the correct version I hope, but the depends are on the old version
<infandum> Should I remove everything that depends on the old one? I'm a little worried about that
<OerHeks> randomly installing deb's with dpkg ..
<infandum> compdoc: I needed to upgrade the packages were just too old, even 18.04's
<infandum> OerHeks: Because apt isn't working
<compdoc> infandum, the libraries are changing drastically lately. have you looked through the logs? you might spot the problem
<EriC^^> infandum: i parsed the manifest https://termbin.com/e8ml
<EriC^^> infandum: try wget -O /tmp/packages.list https://termbin.com/e8ml
<EriC^^> then "sudo xargs -a /tmp/packages apt-get -f install"
<EriC^^> see what it says
<EriC^^> *xargs -a /tmp/packages.list
<infandum> Wait, I think I fixed it
<infandum> not sure
<infandum> But installing gcc-9-base from the website, then running sudo aptitude install gcc-9-base, it found issues and wanted to "downgrade" those problematic programs from 14.04 to 19.04 ("downgrade"), and things...seems to be ok now?
<infandum> I don't know how to check if rebooting will not work
<EriC^^> is apt in a good state currently?
<EriC^^> "sudo apt-get -f install" checks out?
<infandum> It seems to be
<infandum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> cool
<infandum> I think...I think it worked!?
<EriC^^> seems so
<infandum> stupid ppas
<infandum> well, stupid US really, for using them
<EriC^^> you could do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure it's all up to date per repos
<infandum> Is there a test benchmark to make sure libraries are all correct?
<EriC^^> infandum: not sure about that, there's a program that checksums all the package files to see if package list and files are there and intact (debsums)
<infandum> Well apt is installing new packages too...
<infandum> I'm very excited
<EriC^^> cool, btw iirc the partner repo for disco isn't enabled, in case you need that
<infandum> What is that?
<EriC^^> i think it provides some packages from partner repos, not sure which exactly
<EriC^^> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<infandum> Oh, I don't think I need proprietary stuff
<infandum> not yet
<EriC^^> ok
<infandum> debsums returned everything ok
<infandum> Does it check for missing packages?
<EriC^^> no, it just checks the list of files a package should have
<infandum> ok
<EriC^^> the manifest i uploaded earlier is the 'base' install, the packages that come in a fresh install
<infandum> ah, I can check that
<infandum> thank you so much for your help!
<EriC^^> infandum: you could use the program comm to compare which are added or removed vs your dpkg list
<EriC^^> no problem
<imi> sometimes some of my CPU cores end up in a softlock/deaclock/whatever
<imi> now I'm unable to use ubuntu sidebar but no mechanism detects this lockup
<imi> alt+tab works though
<infandum> EriC^^: In dpkg -l, there are a bunch of programs that have a version including "14.04" in their name. Should I replace or remove all of these
<infandum> For instance, nvidia-352
<infandum> and openjdk-9-jre-headless:amd64
<infandum> and a bunch of linux headers and images
<OerHeks> openjdk-8 or -11 is current?
<ramsub07> Hello, i've installed matlab by downloading it manually to /usr/local/MATLAB/R2019/ . Each time i'd like to run matlab, i've to go to that directory. How can I add an executable of this program to the dock? (like firefox, thunderbird etc.. )
<tomreyn> !info matlab-support
<ubottu> matlab-support (source: matlab-support): distro integration for local MATLAB installations. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.21 (eoan), package size 29 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ramsub07> tomreyn sorry didn't understand that one
<tomreyn> ramsub07: i don't know whether it'll work, but it's worth a try. other than that you could create a .desktop file
<tomreyn> ramsub07: matlab-support is a package you can install using apt
<ramsub07> oh. it's a package ?
<ramsub07> ah right
<tomreyn> run     apt show matlab-support    and read the description
<ramsub07> perfect! thanks
<ramsub07> got it working
<Angs> I use Ubuntu 18.04 on two cloud VM. Including my PC, one of them, I can see all the printfs, program outputs (OpenVPN etc.) on the syslog on the fresh Ubuntu 18.04. However, one of them doesn't output those syslogs. Can anyone guide me if it is something that I can enable on the syslogs or something else on ubuntu? Here is terminal output from two VM instances https://pastebin.com/zYkUP35e  the above one doesn't log everything, but the bottom one logs everything
<tomreyn> i'm not sure i get your question correctly, but     /opt/digitalocean/bin/do-agent --syslog    is not a standard process on ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Angs: It isn't clear which instance you are referring to. By your message, it appears you have three systems that your comparing with, and you do not specify which machines have the issues and which ones don't. Please be more specific.
<pragmaticenigma> Angs: In addition, if you have a hosting provider managing or installing these instances for you, you should be contacting their support. Many providers customize their VMs for their environment. Which may significantly differ from the documentation volunteers in this channel use to provide support
<tomreyn> on 18.04 and newer, the system logs are available using journalctl, rsyslogd is still available but not strictly needed unless you want syslog.
<Angs> I use one VM on Digital Ocean, all logs works fine. I also use Ubuntu on my PC, it works the same, I assume it is the default behavior of the logs. But the Ubuntu VM instance on Microsoft Azure, it doesn't log everything. I assume it is due to control the size of the VM instance. I would like Azure VM instance to log every outputs, because I am having a problem on the openVPN process. When I look the syslogs, I can see everything on the syslog on other VM
<Angs> instances, but the instance on Azure doesn't output much, just "daemon started and stop"
<mfoolb> hello.. I want to update drivers for a GPU rx 580 on Ubuntu 19.1.. it seems there are not drivers from AMD.. is it right?
<Angs> I thought syslog configurations would work the same on the VMs
<pragmaticenigma> Angs: You will need to contact Microsoft Azure for support. Their image is customized to their platform.
<Angs> I would do it. But I wonder if you would think it is due to their configuration on syslog or would it be due to a different component on Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> mfoolb: there's no "ubuntu 19.1",     lsb_release -ds     to get your version
<hggdh> Angs: in general, everything that happens is logged, at the minimum, by systemd. It may be you are using only volatile logs (and will lose them on reboot) but, at least, 'journalctl -b0' will give you everything for the current boot
<tomreyn> mfoolb: most of the time you just want to use the drivers which come preinstalled with ubuntu, namely "amdgpu".
<mfoolb> tomreyn: Ubuntu 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> Angs: We are volunteers here, and again, only have the documentation available for the Ubuntu images that Canonical releases. Microsoft Azure is running a customized varients that we do not have access to the documenation for. Please seek their support for help
<tomreyn> hggdh: IMO 18.04 switches to persistent journal (may not be the case fror upgrades, good point)
<Angs> pragmaticenigma, thanks. I can at least see the outputs on journalctl -b0, thank you.
<tomreyn> ...and may not be the case for custom images, either
<mfoolb> tomreyn: I have a problem.. I downloaded the one for 18.04 from amd website.. while installing they gave me errors for version mismatch and now I have a 'dirty' situation that I'd like to solve.. what can I do?
<tomreyn> mfoolb: undo what the software you downloaded from amd's website did.
<tomreyn> (that's if you can find out what it is that you had it do)
<tomreyn> most of the time, you want to use software from ubuntu's repositories (sometimes from third party software repositories, almost never unpackaged software).
<tomreyn> in case you're more used to windows, you'll need to familiarize yourself with this change of culture' of how you install software first of all.
<mfoolb> tomreyn: to sum it up for you 19.1 is not 19.10, I'm a window user and if I have a problem I should solve it.. ok thanks.
<tomreyn> mfoolb: those weren't my main points, but you're welcome.
<mfoolb> tomreyn: I probably missed something. I asked if I can receive help cleaning a 'mess' I did trying to install wrong version of official AMD gpu drivers
<tomreyn> we don't really support software which isn't in ubuntu here, because it'd be difficult to do so (you can't support all third party software). so i could really only recommend a freh installation now, or that you refer to the documentation and support amd provides for the software you chose to download from their website and to run on your computer granting root permissions.
<tomreyn> chances are the amd drivers you downloaded provide some form of uninstallation mechanism, but i can only guess
<tomreyn> mfoolb: ^
<mfoolb> tomreyn: installation instructions show a uninstall script that is not present in the package downloaded
<mfoolb> tomreyn: it seems like this script would have been installed at the end of the installation that stopped for the error about the version
<SimonNL> https://community.amd.com/community/support-forums
<tomreyn> mfoolb: that's unfortunate. i'm afraid we can't really help here with these amd drivers, just with ubuntu and what it provides. the amdgpu driver ubuntu provides (which is actually developed by amd) works pretty well for almost all applications.
<mfoolb> tomreyn: ok that I get it.. but I'm talking 'Ubuntu' here.. If I run sudo apt remove amdgpu I receive some failed dependencies and this: You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these
<mfoolb> tomreyn: but if I run apt --fix-broken install
<mfoolb> tomreyn: I receive: Preparing to unpack .../amdgpu-core_19.30-934563_all.deb ...
<mfoolb> tomreyn: ERROR: This package can only be installed on Ubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> !paste | mfoolb
<ubottu> mfoolb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> if you can share the full command you ran and the output it produced, on a pastebin, we can ry to help you there.
<mfoolb> tomreyn: I wrote that a part the one line texts..
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: Let's simplify here... You installed a .deb file that you obtained from the manufactuers website. Your first steps should be to use the tools available from where you downloaded that driver to get help in uninstalling it. Once you have uninstalled the module, then you can come here for assisntance in installing the supported AMD drivers that are supplied through the official Ubuntu respositories. Make sense?
<tomreyn> mfoolb: yes, i realize you posted the command oyu ran and (some of?) the output it produced. it's just easier to read it all in context on a pastebin, this chat is not well suited for this purpose.
<mfoolb> tomreyn: sure, ok.
<tomreyn> mfoolb: basically pragmaticenigma summed it up nicely. the easiest thing you can probably do is to reinstall. unless you customized your system a lot already?
<mfoolb> tomreyn: system working from at least two years..
<tomreyn> oh, so you could already have been aware installing a software from a third party website could cause problems, especially if it wasn't made to work with your ubuntu release?
<mfoolb> tomreyn: anyway if there's now way of working from the apt side of the thing of course I will have to find other ways.. I was pretty sure something could have been done..
<mfoolb> tomreyn: is it a rethoric question right>?
<pragmaticenigma> mfoolb: apt cannot work with software you installed via a .deb file.
<tomreyn> mfoolb: not really rhetoric, i don't know you personally nor how much you've worked with this system so far, so cannot reasonably tell whether you intentionally ignored the warnings you were given.
<mfoolb> ok thanks.
<cmdaltescape> What's the preferred way to install apps on Ubuntu in 2019?
<cmdaltescape> (I haven't used ubuntu in the last 5 years on the Desktop, only for servers)
<cmdaltescape> apt-get install xyz, is still the preferred way?
<pragmaticenigma> cmdaltescape: You can shorten it to just "apt"
<cmdaltescape> thanks pragmaticenigma
<tomreyn> cmdaltescape: Canonical also introduced snap "recently", and likes you using this.
<tomreyn> but apt still works for the most part
<cmdaltescape> snap! interesting, thanks tomreyn
<pragmaticenigma> cmdaltescape: For GUI, you can install via Software Center (or if you prefer you can install synaptic.) From the command line, the recommended way is via "apt" though you can continue using "apt-get". And as tomreyn mentioned, if you prefer apps to receive updates to remain insync with the developer releases you can use "snap install X" to install self contained applications available as a snap
<BluesKaj> dpkg -r 'nameofdebfile' or does it need purging?
<cmdaltescape> snap install vlc, it just works. very nice
<BluesKaj> anyway, gotta go...stuff to do
<tatertots> snaps almost seem cute and convenient until you find out all the crumbs and residual crap they can leave behind
<akk> I thought the whole point of snaps was that they were compartmentalized? They leave crumbs elsewhere?
 * akk hasn't used snaps much yet
<Habbie> i've used snap once and it interfered a lot with other software on my system
<Habbie> it was some snap that depended on the docker snap i think
<tomreyn> cmdaltescape: please don't mistake my mention of "snap" as a recommendation because (for the most part, there are exceptions) it isn't.
<Habbie> (this was on debian buster, in case it matters)
<tomreyn> now for any snap discussion, let's move to #ubuntu-discuss, please.
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> I have problem with my ubuntu 19.10
<ncuxo> today I connected a new display and all my settings are gone
<ncuxo> whenever I right click on the desktop and try to go into settings or display setting it doesn't open them
<ncuxo> I've tried by the account setting also and still no luck
<Fevix17> On a USB stick prepared by following the guide at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows , is there a way to (while booted off of said USB) set up persistence?
<OerHeks> Fevix17, no, all i know is this tutor to make a persistence part on ubuntu https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<Fevix17> Is there a way to extend the partition that this USB Ubuntu is on?
<OerHeks> no, the iso is read-only
<OerHeks> the only valid way is to make that persistence part
<mfoolb> tomreyn: just to let you know.. as expected after reboot I was no more able to login.. to solve all the issue it was sufficient to remove the amdgpu-local dir (where all the .deb amd files were) present in /var/opt and run apt with fix.. after that everything is working good
<tomreyn> mfoolb: thanks for letting me know. please note that while this may seem to have solved any problems, it *may* later turn out not to be so (so please keep this in mind in case you'll run into any possibly related problems in the future)
<mfoolb> tomreyn: well, I'll surely take that in consideration
<H3dn1ng> my htop shows cpu-thread-usage correcly but not really the actual processes
<H3dn1ng> top shows the processes usage better but obviously not threads
<H3dn1ng> anyone know how  to get htop to display processlist like top?
<tomreyn> H3dn1ng: htop shows both the process ID (PID) and process location for me. it doesn't do that for you?
<H3dn1ng> tomreyn: I can configure that,  htop just don't show me all processes in the sense that usage really don't add upp
<H3dn1ng> tomreyn: tops processlist adds up MUCH better cpu-usage-wise that my htop-list
<tomreyn> H3dn1ng: the purpose of top and htop is to get you a rough idea of which processes are consuming the highest share of your (potentially limiting) resources such as CPU, RAM, I/O, at fixed time intervals. however, the values reported per process / per thread are what they are for each process / thread by the time this utility inspected it, they are not meant to *exactly* add up to the grand total thich these utilities also report.
<tomreyn> there's a race condition there, as well as appropriation.
<tomreyn> sorry, s/appropriation/approximation/
<tomreyn> H3dn1ng: can you explain what you are trying to get / see / understand / examine, maybe then we can provide a better tool (or use of these tools).
<OerHeks> check out howto customize htop https://haydenjames.io/htop-heres-how-to-customize-it/
<Fevix> Is there a way to disable edge snapping, EG when you drag a wingow to the top/side edges and it automatically resizes to fill the screen (or the left/right half in case of the sides)?
<corshmock> Can anyone recommend a stable Kodi install for Ubuntu 18.04 please?
<corshmock> A link I mean
<coz_> Fevix, take a look here    https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/436114/disable-auto-resizing-of-windows-when-dragged-to-the-top-and-or-screen-edges
<OerHeks> part of gnome-tweak-tool iirc
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Fevix> coz_ That worked, thanks!
<coz_> corshmock, you can try this   http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/01/kodi-18-0-released-install-ubuntu-18-04-16-04/   unless the version in the repository is 18.0
<coz_> Fevix, excellent
<corshmock> Thanks very much Fevix, I've just installed one.  Hopefully it will be stable :)
<Fevix> I'm not the one that helped, corshmock, that was coz_
<corshmock> Oh my apologies to both of you!  Fevix and coz_ !  I'm going off looking for a good repo :)
<coz_> corshmock, no problem  good luck
<pragmaticenigma> corshmock: I use and would recommend the PPA provided by the KODI developement team
<pragmaticenigma> corshmock: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa - Something to note, this channel is unable to support software provided through PPAs that are not managed by Canonical or Ubuntu. While rare, it is possible that a PPA repo amay overwrite or change system libraries causing other programs to malfunction.
<tripelb> I cant get wifi with 18.04 (hp with raytheon wifi, bad drivers) Advice please. Upgrade my ubuntu or the drivers? If drivers which of aeveral methods do you recommend?
<tripelb> Laptop.
<tomreyn> can you post    lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> that's if you can still get online
<tomreyn> tripelb: so, which is it?
<heap_> hi i have machine with eth0 iface 10.0.1.156, and i added br0 interface into /etc/network/interfaces
<heap_> how can i now restart networking? to have br0 instead of eth0
<heap_> basicaly i created br0 with exactly same ip as eth0 have.. but later on i want to add into it tap0 (vpn iface)
<heap_> does it make a sense? or is it valid conf?
<OerHeks> 18.04 uses netplan to set such routing
<tomreyn> but then you didnt say what you're using.
<heap_> 18.04
<heap_> headless no gu
<heap_> gui*
<heap_> ok i executed networking restart
<heap_> now i have br0 with same ip as eth0
<heap_> it should remove eth0 ip addr right?
<heap_> ie on that machine is running some NetworkManager on eth0
<OerHeks> eth0 is the old naming, .. networkmanager?
<heap_> sbin/dhclient -d -q -sf  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/...
<tomreyn> i don't think anyone will be able to support you unless you'll state what exactly it is that you're trying to do generally (not just describing some steps you have taken towards this goal).
<heap_> so once i set on br0 then dhclient should run on br0 not eth0 ?
<OerHeks> with netplan
<OerHeks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<heap_> i said i have VM ubuntu 18.04 with eth0 10.0.1.156 ... i want to install on that box openvpn server... so i need br0 iface 10.0.1.156 on top of eth0 tap0
<OerHeks> oh, now it is a VM ..
<OerHeks> i am off
<pizzaiolo> bye off
<heap_> ehm.
<heap_> asking for nano details, once provided ... no answer.
<heap_> lovely.
<heap_> the most nonsense helpers.
<heap_> OerHeks: i dont need netplan.
<ioria> heap_, i have never done that, but i think this should work : https://serverfault.com/questions/246592/how-to-stop-ethernet-interface-in-bridge-configuration-from-obtaining-ip-address
<heap_> ioria: doesnt work
<heap_> i dont wanna restart it
<heap_> but eth0 has still ip addr assigned
<ioria> heap_, is NM running ?
<heap_> whats nm
<heap_> no
<heap_> now its not running ;/
<heap_> but it was
<ioria> heap_, ps -a | grep Network
<ioria> heap_, ps -A | grep Network
<heap_> yes its runnin
<wahyu_shb> How to delete all preinstalled snap packages?
<ioria> wahyu_shb, you just remove them
<ioria> wahyu_shb, not the core, i'd say
<heap_> ioria: why
<ioria> heap_, why , what ?
<heap_> you asked if its running
<heap_> without any answer... or why
<heap_> you are asking...
<ioria> heap_, well, /e/n/i should overrides NM, but i prefer to disable it
<ioria> heap_, and check also the content of /etc/netplan
<heap_> ioria: didnt get you point... end /etc/netplan is empty
<ioria> heap_, why don't you paste /e/n/i ?
<heap_>  whats /e/n/i/ ?
<niko1990> hello everyone
<niko1990> I have a understanding issue... I have a root-server that i need to configure a static IP. My IP is a /32. Do I need a gateway for this too?
<compdoc> only if you want it to access the internet
<compdoc> which is needed for updates
<niko1990> compdoc: But with a Subnet of /32 everything is not in my subnet... And so my port should be able to talk to every ip directly, or not?
<compdoc> oh, that could be possible. I never work with that range. might be best to ask in ##networking
<niko1990> compdoc: ok, i will do that. Thank you very much for your help :)
<noudle> does anyone know what the "Authentication failure" error means or what can cause this?
<noudle> happens when i boot up and want to login over console
<noudle> over ssh it seems to accept the password but immediately resets the connection
<noudle> kinda odd
<noudle> started to happen on my pi after i removed uboot
<noudle> could login as usual before that, did not change anything regarding the users
<noudle> never seen that behavior before
<c0fe> I installed the minimal version of Ubuntu 18.04 desktop but for some reason my settings panel wasn't installed. How can I install it?
<pragmaticenigma> c0fe: I believe it called "gnome-control-center" or something very similiar
<c0fe> got thanks
<c0fe> iot
<c0fe> it*
<cluelessperson> Hey there, I'm helping a user that botched their python install
<cluelessperson> Do you know I can basically remove all python packages that aren't base packages?
<cluelessperson> or how I can just get the list of base packages?
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: those are listed in the .manifest file next to where oyu downloaded the .iso file from
<tomreyn> example: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.manifest
<tomreyn> several python packages are critically important to have and keep to not break basic OS tools, so be careful there (apt will warn you about removing those)
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, exactly. :)
<qwertuttyty> After the publication, text wrapping does not work, i have scrolling to the right. firefox 70 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JKKtHWjSjw/
<tomreyn> firefox 70? which ubuntu release is this?
<OerHeks> snaps give 71
<tomreyn> debs, too
<OerHeks> correct :-)
<OerHeks> firefox 70 .. time to do the update dance ... apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<TomyLobo> I'm trying to make ufw on Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS forward UDP traffic to a certain port to a machine in a different network. is there any command for this or do i have to write iptables rules?
<qwertuttyty> it doesn't matter 70 or 71, Scrolling into the right for text 100000 characters.scrolling for five minutes? Are you are serious?
<yates> i'm trying to load 8.04lts onto an older dell laptop but i'm getting "Initramfs unpacking failed: LZMA data is corrupt"
<yates> any ideas why?
<yates> 18.04lts, i.e.
<qwertuttyty> reading is inconvenient.
<compdoc> I say we burn all books
<qwertuttyty> all text in one line
<qwertuttyty> Firefox 68.3esr the same all text in one line
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know why kswapd on ubuntu keeping nailing 100% cpu?
<cluelessperson> it's making life hell
<hggdh> cluelessperson: kswapd only gets called if memory is needed
<cluelessperson> Mem:          7.6Gi       5.8Gi       152Mi       1.0Gi       1.7Gi       593Mi
<cluelessperson> Swap:          11Gi       2.0Gi        10Gi
<tomreyn> maybe you need to disable some browser add-ons
<tomreyn> yates: your iso download is probably corrupt
<tomreyn> TomyLobo: better do it with iptables directly, or some iptables based firewall software which is meant for more than just a (single) host based firewall scenario (as UFW clearly is, and it even doesn't do that particularly well).
<tomreyn> maybe firewalld is any better, i haven't looked at it, yet.
<qwertuttyty> if the memory ends, or no swap file, or the memory in the paging file ends, the operating system will freeze. And only reset or power off will help. Checked by many people and me. And if the swap file or the partition on the HDD and not the SSD, system will freeze. The speed 7200 rpm of the HDD is not enough for the swap to work normally. A Linux swap file or swap partiton is a weak point. I have OS on hdd, swap partion in SSD.
<qwertuttyty>  if the memory ends and no swap file, or the memory in the paging file ends ...
<TomyLobo> tomreyn, i guess i'll just use socat in a systemd service, then
<cluelessperson> tomreyn,   It looks like Pycharm + Slack + Discord are using >8GB ram
<jemark> cluelessperson: wow, that's a lot :-)
<cluelessperson> jemark, well I only have 8 so
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<qwertuttyty> for hdd maybe not enough ipos or speed 4k blocks, or ipos 4k blocks for normal operation of a swap file or swap partition. In Windows no problem with swap in the HDD
<qwertuttyty> IOPS
<jemark> cluelessperson: using nvim + tmux + ssh to a shell in a 4 split screen, using 135 MB RAM ;-)
<cluelessperson> So, it looks like my UI sluggishness is caused by kswapd going 100% because I keep hitting ram limits.
<cluelessperson> qwertuttyty, my swap is on an encrypted partition of an NVME with 500,000 IOPs
<jemark> cluelessperson: forgot to mention: it's in a lxd container
<jemark> cluelessperson: on the host I use zram
<qwertuttyty> Humor: my rocket has a speed of 11 km / sec. Ahaha you have a ferari and at a speed of 350 - 400 km / hour  11km=6.84 Miles 350km=217.48 Miles. Tru not humor rocket has a speed of 11 km / sec
<qwertuttyty> true
<jemark> qwertuttyty: the ferrari is like a snail compared to the rocket.
<qwertuttyty> "cluelessperson: my swap is on an encrypted partition of an NVME with 500,000 IOPsNVME with 500,000 IOPs" the NVMEi is like a snail compared to the HDD
#ubuntu 2019-12-24
<cluelessperson> qwertuttyty, huh?
<jemark> qwertuttyty: lol
<qwertuttyty> cluelessperson: my swap is on an encrypted partition of an NVME with 500,000 IOPsNVME with 500,000 IOPs" the HDD is like a snail compared to the NVME
<qwertuttyty> 2xlol
<hggdh> qwertuttyty: can we please stay on-topic?
<qwertuttyty> i  not understand the question
<cluelessperson> qwertuttyty, I was confused for a moment, you reversed two nouns. :P
<qwertuttyty> shorturl.at/fwzEV
<cluelessperson> Hm.  top says Chrome is using 10GB of virtual memory
<cluelessperson> Chrome's task memory says it's using ~several GB
<qwertuttyty> How much RAM you have. And how many web pages are open or have you viewed, are these video files?
<qwertuttyty> Chromium caches a lot to disk. swap=cache disk?
<zaapiel> hello i need some help
<tomreyn> hello we need some details
<frad> do you know of any way to use mkvmerge to cut the first 5 seconds of 30 files in a common directory?
<zaapiel> im trying to get sound working and get this when i run lspci
<zaapiel> Audio device: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller (rev 31)
<zaapiel> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H HD Audio
<zaapiel> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 135
<zaapiel> 	Memory at df520000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<zaapiel> 	Memory at df500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<zaapiel> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<xnat834[m]> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on a low-power Atom tablet with 2 GB of RAM. Which flavor would be best?
<zaapiel> any idea why access is denied?
<zaapiel> also how would one go about running it as root?
<tomreyn> !paste | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> what you posted here was cut off when you were silenced
<tomreyn> xnat834[m]: one which does not involve kde or gnome, or better no graphical desktop at all.
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<zaapiel> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fzzRGn2BTK/
<zaapiel> also how would one go about running it as root?
<tomreyn> xnat834[m]: make sure you check the system requirements of them
<tomreyn> !sudo | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xnat834[m]> tomreyn: Well, that doesn't help me much.
<tomreyn> xnat834[m]: ubuntu server should work fine
<jemark> zaapiel: https://www.linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=pci:8086-a170-1458-a0b2
<xnat834[m]> tomreyn: That wasn't very useful.
<tomreyn> jemark: where did you get the PCI ID from?
<jemark> tomreyn: just googling
<tomreyn> so based on "Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller (rev 31)"?
<jemark> tomreyn: indeed
<tomreyn> i'd rather see lspci -nn
<zaapiel> it works it just says access denined?
<zaapiel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f22Qb73qPc/
<zaapiel> tomreyn, jemark ^^
<tomreyn> zaapiel: you can ignore the "access denied" message there, it's normal when you run lspci -v without sudo
<tomreyn> 00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller [8086:a170] (rev 31)
<zaapiel> sound doesnt work though
<tomreyn> jemark guessed correctly
<tomreyn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jemark> tomreyn: aplay -lL ?
<tomreyn> jemark: works for me, did you mean to ask zaapiel?
<jemark> tomreyn: :-) yeah. you have given the help pages, thanks.
<tomreyn> those are a little out of date unfortunately. but most should still work.
<tomreyn> ubottu.com has a copy of the factoid db if you every want to search for irc help topics
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> don't worry, i don't
<jemark> tomreyn: lol
<electric-cow> hello )
<ryuo> Moo.
<electric-cow> Does anybody know any channel related to games ? I want to play some on linux
<OerHeks> playonlinux, steam or valve
<pizzaiolo> also minecraft
<tonyt> #gamingonlinux is another channel
<electric-cow> oh , I mean, those multiplayers games, it would be nice to find some help or someone who guide me through the installation process and play together
<tonyt> they have a website to go with the channel too
<electric-cow> Aha, will try  . ty ! )
<tonyt> :)
<Manouchehri> Where can I see the current /proc/config for a release Ubuntu kernel?
<tomreyn> Manouchehri: what's a /proc/config ?
<Manouchehri> tomreyn: kernel config
<tomreyn> on ubuntu you'll have /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<lotuspsychje> Manouchehri: and what are you trying to do exactly?
<Manouchehri> tomreyn: ahhh thank you!
<Manouchehri> lotuspsychje: check that CONFIG_F2FS_FS_ENCRYPTION=y was indeed enabled :D
<kyle__> Is there a standard set of flags or env variables you can set for figuring out issues with a unity game?
<kyle__> Like --debug
<pragmaticenigma> kyle__, That sounds like a question that would be better answered by the developer of the program/game ... since they would have to be the once to implement it
<kyle__> Possibly.  But you know, many gui toolkits come with standard options.  Like all X programs respect some basic environmental variables, all gnome programs respect some same basic flags, etc.
<SirScott> w/19.10 server & netplan, i'm having an issue configuring a second network interface to have a static ip *without* having a cable connected.  Basically, this:  https://askubuntu.com/q/1046420
<SirScott> now according to the answer, that should have been resolved a while ago, but it doesn't seem to be the case.
<SirScott> anyone have a trick to set a static IP w/netplan without requiring a carier to be present?
<Nyle> 19.10 is not an LTS?
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<tomreyn> so, no, 19.10 is not LTS.
<Nyle> There you go.
<Nyle> When is next lts?
<lotuspsychje> !fossa
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Nyle> That doesn't mean anything to me.
<Nyle> But few more months.
<Nyle> Time is illusion. Ubuntu time, doubly so.
<Nyle> Can you upgrade from one LTS to another? Has anyone tried that? Does that make things too different and break?
<tomreyn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Nyle> there we go
<Elagost> Nyle, sometimes things break if you've made some super custom modifications.
<tomreyn> or just have third party software installed
<Elagost> I recently upgraded a couple machines from 14.04 to 16.04 then to 18.04 and it was smooth sailing.
<Nyle> I did not use a config manager like ansible or puppet
<Nyle> so when I upgrade to next lts on my server, I wonder if I will have to reinstall
<Nyle> Elagost: that sounds promising
<Elagost> Generally, with server installs, if you just install stuff from the package manager and make sure to really pay attention to the questions asked during upgrade, you're fine.
<Elagost> Like with some versions of software, config file formats change. Or it has new default settings. You may wish to merge them or inspect the differences.
<Nyle> I had to reinstall from 16- 18
<Nyle> I would like to avoid that again. It's hassle. I don't have anything custom, just packages from ubuntu, and mariadb latest from their repository
<Nyle> and php 7.4 ondrej guy's repository
<tomreyn> there can be other reasons why you'd want to doa fresh installation, though. such as switching to gpt, to uefi booting, to benefit from newer file systems or other block device layers
<Elagost> yeah ZFS being an option now is exciting!
<Nyle> It is a vps ony
<Nyle> only*
<Abhijit> Hi. what is the purpose of /root/.cache? whits taking 15GB?
<Abhijit> why it is *
<tomreyn> Abhijit: it's not normally that large, it's a disk cache for the root user.
<Abhijit> is it safe to delete this folder?
<Elagost> Nyle, you should be fine. Make sure the other repos you use have the 'focal' branch before upgrading though. Usually unofficial repos get disabled on upgrades.
<Elagost> and doing a release upgrade is just 'do-release-upgrade'. You ever done one before?
<Nyle> I have not
<tomreyn> Abhijit: i'd say so, yes. it's just cache. there could be software which would fail if a cached file it created is suddenly missing, but this shouldn't be so, i'd say.
<Nyle> I come from debian, so I know how to do thigns like apt-get dist-upgrade etc. after updating the apt sources
<Nyle> ready made scripts sounds useful
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic nyle
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu support questions here
<Abhijit> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> Abhijit: in your situation i'd primarily want to understand what's allocated 15 GB there
<Abhijit> its a very long random name of a file.
<Abhijit> just one file.
<slyrobot> I am trying to install Ubuntu but I get an error noveau freezed at FFFFFFFFF
<pragmaticenigma> kyle__, There is no standard when it comes to debugging. And the best people to get into contact with are those that created said toolkit. So if you're wondering if Unity has some sort of debugging ability, I would be seeking out a Unity forum/community to ask for help
<tomreyn> Abhijit: directly in /root/.cache/ ? or in a subdirectory?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: which ubuntu version are you trying to install there? can you show a screen shot (maybe an old fashioned one, taken with a smartphone, shared via imgur.com)?
<slyrobot> Sure.
<slyrobot> Ubuntu 18.04 and 19.04
<tomreyn> 18.04.0 then? or .1, .2, .3?
<tomreyn> i wouldn't recommend 19.04 nowadays, it's almost end of life
<Abhijit> tomreyn, inside /root/.cache/
<slyrobot> My apologies. 18.04.3 and 19.04
<tomreyn> ok, take a screenshot then, if you can. and maybe tell us about the hardware you have there, too.
<slyrobot> tomreyn:  i5 6300HQ, Nvidia GTX 960M. https://imgur.com/gallery/YgBaLTi
<Abhijit> tomreyn, deleted and rebooted. no issues so far!
<tomreyn> slyrobot: do you have a "failsafe graphics" option on the boot screen?
<slyrobot> nomodeset ?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: yes, this could help
<tomreyn> Abhijit: nice.
<slyrobot> I have a multiboot USB which doesn't give me the GRUB screen to add nomodeset. Anyother work around ?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: which boot loader is it using then?
<slyrobot> It is using GRUB. But when I select the option of kubuntu it doesn't show me options for Kubuntu. Wait lemme show you. Please wait.
<tomreyn> you'd press "e" while kubuntu is highlighted
<slyrobot> https://imgur.com/gallery/m4WRXM6 I have tried to explain hopefully I have explained it good.
<slyrobot> tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: i see the problem. you'd need to edit this grub.cfg before booting off the usb
<slyrobot> tomreyn ok. What would I have to add ?
<tomreyn> "nomodeset" right before the three dashes on the line starting with "linux"
<tomreyn> i can't guarantee this will work, though, since you're basically not booting a standard ubuntu installer here.
<slyrobot> tomreyn I am sorry I don't follow.
<wedr> Super duper apologies, as I'm trying to fix my Ubuntu 16.04 Unity not displaying launcher and stuffs thanks to Compiz bug
<slyrobot> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/Jp0zvY79 this is my grub.cfg for Kubuntu.
<tomreyn> slyrobot: i'm saying grub and the grub menu are part of the ubuntu iso, which you'd normally write on a usb attached storage or cd-/dvd-rom/rw and boot off it. it would then show a different grub menu with different options, which we can support here. what you have there is different.
<slyrobot> tomreyn: No I understand that. I am not sure about where you wanted me to place nomodeset.
<tomreyn> slyrobot: so if you'll add "nomodeset" to the end of the "linux" line there it *may* work, but it's not a standard ubuntu installer.
<tomreyn> there's just one line which starts with the word "linux", right? there are no three dashes on your configuration indeed. so just place "nomodeset" to the end of this "linux" line.
<slyrobot> line 36 ?
<tomreyn> right
<slyrobot> Thank you.
<SE7EN`> nomodeset has saved my life in a few situations.
<slyrobot> Just curious anyway you see I can make the config call for Ubuntu installer ? I am asking because in Debian the grub menu does appear. I you want I can share that config as well.
<slyrobot> *If you
<tomreyn> no idea, slyrobot
<slyrobot> tomreyn thank you for your help.
<tomreyn> slyrobot: actually if you edit line 9 to say "set timeout=3" you'd be able to edit it, i guess.
<tomreyn> alternatively edit line 10 to not have the timeout but have the menu always show
<tomreyn> and you'Re welcome
<slyrobot> tomreyn Thank wil try. That line 36 trick didn't work.
<tomreyn> i suggest you create a standard ubuntu installer then
<tomreyn> or kubuntu for this matter
<slyrobot> tomreyn Looks like thats what I ultimately will have to do.
<slyrobot> tomreyn  TIMEOUT_STYLE=show ?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: this is from ubuntu's manual on grub - it *may* also apply to other grub distributions such as the one you're using: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bMJKRW9VGF/
<tomreyn> but indeed i don't want to spend more time on your custom installer.
<slyrobot> tomreyn thank you. I won't take anymore of your time.
<tomreyn> oh i'm happy to support ubuntu
<slyrobot> I am sure you are.
<tomreyn> so if oyu have any question son how to install ubuntu or other installation issues with the standard ubuntu installer, feel free to ask. :)
<slyrobot> Ok.
<meonkeys> would someone mind reviewing https://askubuntu.com/a/1197611 and upvoting it if it is correct? I think the other answer is very much incorrect (even though it has a fancy screenshot)
<meonkeys> I'd maybe go so far to say hiding that "managed" message is dangerous. Malware might install policies you don't want, for example. Or your employer might do something to your browser you weren't expecting.
<meonkeys> oh and if someone else has a better answer I will for sure upvote and accept it
<guiverc> meonkeys, fyi: I had a look, but I don't know enough/anything about it sorry  (my chromium is unmanaged so I can't test it)
 * guiverc apologizes to room, I thought this was -discuss; Sorry
<martiansoul> I am trying to write a command `scp myname@20.0.181.23:/usr/bin/df .` - it is showing an error that `20.0.181.23` refused to connect
<martiansoul> it is showing `ssh: connect to host 20.0.181.63 port 22: Connection refused` to be precise.
<tomreyn> martiansoul: so you're unable to connect to this ip address at this port.
<tomreyn> is this unexpected?
<martiansoul> yes. because i can ssh there.
<martiansoul> tomreyn, i can ssh there using my credentials.
<tomreyn> martiansoul: note how your error message had a different ip address than the command you showed initially
<martiansoul> oh. that's my bad - i must have mistyped it. it's showing the same address as that in my command.
<martiansoul> just rechecked it.
<mouses> martiansoul: you using a cert based login?  If so, you'll need to feed scp the cert
<martiansoul> i have an opvn access to the remote server. after that i use ssh.
<mouses> ahhhhh probably a better question for #openvpn
<mouses> likely a routing issue
<tomreyn> martiansoul: in case the issue persists: when you are connected to the remote server by ssh, run:   echo $SSH_CONNECTION
<tomreyn> this will show where you're connecting from and to
<tomreyn> from the remote servers' perspective
<martiansoul> it's showing `20.0.0.50 58122 20.0.181.23 10122`
<tomreyn> so you actually need to connect to port 10122 on 20.0.181.23
<tomreyn> not the standard port 22
<martiansoul> how do i specify that in my command?
<tomreyn> scp -o 'Port 22' myname@20.0.181.23:/usr/bin/df .
<tomreyn> or just
<tomreyn> scp -P 10122 myname@20.0.181.23:/usr/bin/df .
<martiansoul> tomreyn done. thanks
<tomreyn> the first one was wrong also, should have said 'Port 10122'
<martiansoul> tomreyn, i got disconnected, but it's still showing `/etc/profile.d/lang.sh: line 19: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8): No such file or directoryscp: heapdump-1577138916010.hprof: Permission denied`
<szymon_g> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome szymon_g
<szymon_g> is it me or does the super key + arrow up does not make a windows full screen? it used to, didn't it?
<Telerophon> It's still doing that for me in Gnome 3
<szymon_g> arrow + right or left moves the window, but up or down doesn't seem to have an effect
<lotuspsychje> same here on gnome, works
<szymon_g> :S
<lotuspsychje> wich ubuntu version are you on szymon_g ?
<szymon_g> i've installed unity as well, but i dont' see how it could have changed it
<szymon_g> lotuspsychje, 19.04
<lotuspsychje> szymon_g: with gnome? or another flavour?
<Telerophon> Are you using the unity desktop or gnome right now?
<szymon_g> installed today, nothing changed apart from icon theme + unity (for the old days sake)
<szymon_g> aye, gnome
<szymon_g> gnome right now
<szymon_g> logged in through the lightdm but i don't see how would that change anything tbh
<szymon_g> nothing has been changed in gnome keyboard and mouse options
<lotuspsychje> szymon_g: unity & gnome might have different hotkeys
<Telerophon> I am looking to see if there's anything for you in Tweaks > Keyboard & Mouse
<szymon_g> aye, perhaps. but i'm on gnome now. it should work (and it works as long as it's right or left key)
<Telerophon> I forgot where the config for that is.
<lotuspsychje> szymon_g: hotkeys combo's are now shown in systemsettings
<lotuspsychje> maybe you changed something?
<lotuspsychje> szymon_g: systemsettings/devices/hotkeys
<Telerophon> Yeah, the setting is Windows > Maximize Window --- Super+Up
<szymon_g> no hotkeys option. just 'keyboard shortcuts'
<Telerophon> Settings > Devices > Keyboard
<szymon_g> aye, it's here
<szymon_g> where is the minimise window? how is it called?
<Telerophon> in that list, do you have the Maximize Window shortcut set to Super+Up
<szymon_g> i do, now
<szymon_g> it was not bind
<szymon_g> *set
<szymon_g> but I cant see the option for super+ down, to minimize the window
<Telerophon> Excellent
<Telerophon> Just set it again and see if it works now
<szymon_g> it works, thanks.
<Telerophon> There isn't really a "Minimize", there's Super+H to Hide and Super+Down to restore a maximized window
<szymon_g> i've set it to hide the window. good enough for me :)
<szymon_g> thanks, and merry christmas guys (ang gals)!
<alazyworkaholic> I need to kill mpd but it keeps restarting with a new PID. I've run sudo systemctl mpd stop and killed the PID to no avail. What to do to kill it for good??
<alazyworkaholic> rather, stop mpd
<Chaser> does masking the service help ?
<Telerophon> alazyworkaholic, have you tried systemctl mpd disable
<alazyworkaholic> Didn't work
<alazyworkaholic> Even after mpd disable it still respawns with a new PID
<Telerophon> That's weird. Sorry I don't have more insights into that.
<Telerophon> If you reboot after MPD disable, does it still start?
<alazyworkaholic> lsof shows this file keeps being opened by mpd: /2TBhdd/alan/Meta_Music/mpd/sticker.sql    I just want to unmount the drive.
<Telerophon> alazyworkaholic, I wish I knew more, but there does appear to be an #mpd channel on this server.
<Telerophon> maybe they can give you more specific guidance.
<alazyworkaholic> Generically then, is there a way to force-close a file and prevent it from being open again by any process?
<makaveli7> what kind of file is that?
<EriC^^> alazyworkaholic: kill the process that has it open
<EriC^^> and disable mpd temporarily
<SE7EN`> alazyworkaholic, yes just use chmod to set permissions as needed.
<SE7EN`> after you snuff out the process that was doing the dirty.
<irgendwer4711> hi, whats the default way to set some io-schedulers?
<imi> hi. I have an usb c to ethernet adapter, plugged into an usbc to usb3 adapter, plugged into an usb3 hub, plugged into my computer :) now into this usb hub there are several other things plugged in (usb 1 HID, and usb 3 as well). however somethimes when I boot up this machine the ethernet port does not work. my solution to this is to unplug and reattach the usbc to usb3 adapter to the hub. is there a software workaround? for instance is
<imi> there a "detach and reattach this device" shell command?
<irgendwer4711> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7412/how-to-reconnect-a-logically-disconnected-usb-device
<imi> irgendwer4711: thanks, I'll need to try that
<irgendwer4711> or this https://marc.info/?l=linux-usb&m=121459435621262&q=p3
<ramsub07> Merry Christmas to all. I'm trying to install qt-sdk on my ubuntu 18.04 however it fails. I remember installing the same on 16.04
<dionysus69> audio (pulse) detects my usb webcam with mic, says quickcam for notebooks analog mono
<dionysus69> but it has no video or audio in any application, how can I troubleshoot this?
<imi> irgendwer4711: ok thank you :)
<Apachez> T minus 2h15min and counting...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it
<goalist> hi
<goalist> font on terminal weechat too small how to increase it
<goalist> I am inside tmux as well
<irgendwer4711> hi, whats the default way to set some io-schedulers?
<sixwheeledbeast> I imagine CFQ is fine for most applications.
<irgendwer4711> and this is not set
<akik> irgendwer4711: i set it through an udev rule
<irgendwer4711> for harddisks?
<akik> irgendwer4711: yes and ssds
<irgendwer4711> ssd got this new mq scheduler
<akik> irgendwer4711: an io scheduler that only works with ssds?
<irgendwer4711> yep
<akik> what's it called?
<irgendwer4711> multiqueue
<irgendwer4711> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers
<irgendwer4711> "none" seems to be standard
<akik> i don't see it mentioned that mq wouldn't work with hdds
<irgendwer4711> its too slow, because none is selected at boot
<eamonnmr> Is there a preferred solution for backing up your install? I've got a dual boot set up on this laptop, and I'd like to replace the HDD with as little workflow lossage as possible.
<irgendwer4711> clonezilla
<sixwheeledbeast> didn't reliase CFQ is depreciated in kernels 5.3=>
<cmdaltescape> Is Kubuntu 19.10 totally compatible with Ubuntu 19.10 desktop?
<OerHeks> cmdaltescape, what do you mean with compatible?
<OerHeks> kde and gnome are different desktops, both can do what you need to do, just different programms
<cmdaltescape> OerHeks, but under the hood it's all the same? no?
<OerHeks> no, they use the same kerel and tools. the rest is different.
<cmdaltescape> OerHeks, why would should I use Kubuntu and not just 1) minimual ubuntu install, 2) manually add KDE to it?
<OerHeks> that is a different issue: minimal + kde desktop gives you kubuntu
<OerHeks> one can install many desktops with the minimal iso, adding one is no problem, removing one can be interesting
<sixwheeledbeast> I suppose you would pick a flavour if you know you only want that DE
<pikapika> If I found a bug with a program available in the repos where is the appropriate place to report it: ubuntu's bug db or that projects website?
<OerHeks> depends what repo, pikapika
<pikapika> Let me check
<pikapika> OerHeks, bionic universe
<OerHeks> yes, ubuntu-bug would be the right place
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pikapika> Ok. Thanks!
<OerHeks> more info about repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<TheM4rco> Hello, I have a security problem, I got root access to my ISP FTTH router, and I saw that there are 6 Ip addresses that have rights to my router right? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGx2yWMTGj/
<irgendwer4711> TheM4rco: no
<ramsub07> Hi, how do i find the build directory of VTK?
<shibboleth> bionic apt repo appears broken
<shibboleth> libpulse-dev : Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4) but 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is to be installed
<shibboleth> anyone feel like doing an "apt-get upgrade" , "apt-get install libpulse-dev" to confirm?
<shibboleth> nothing bad will happen
<OerHeks> did you properly run apt update first? seems like old lists.
<OerHeks> or the mirror was in sync
<shibboleth> tried several
<shibboleth> mind doing "apt-cache show libpulse0"?
<shibboleth> ...ubuntu7.4 or-7.5?
<OerHeks> 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5
<shibboleth> mind doing "apt-cache show libpulse-dev"?
<shibboleth> depends on 7.4 or 7.5?
<OerHeks> that -dev is 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 ..
<OerHeks> Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4), libglib2.0-dev
<shibboleth> yeah, so your cache/mirror is also broken
<ioria> shibboleth, you can try with the proposed veriosn : 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 ; you might need to enable the -proposed repo
<ioria> *version
<OerHeks> indeed in proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libpulse-dev/1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5
<shibboleth> yeah, or someone who knows someone with some clout might wanna prick their shoulder
<OerHeks> hmm .. deleted .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libpulse-dev
<ioria> shibboleth, confirm the -proposed will install correctly
<shibboleth> i don't have rights to edit sources.list on this dev-server
<shibboleth>  rights/privs
<ioria> shibboleth, downlaod the deb
<shibboleth> working remotely, metered
<shibboleth> xmas
<shibboleth> OerHeks, yeah, not like that package might come in handy :)
<hggdh> OerHeks: what is the "undelete" program we were discussing a few weeks ago? Do you remember?
<SimonNL> recover app ?    maybe photorec
<hggdh> thanks, let me check
<SimonNL> forgot how it's named in ubuntu repo
<SimonNL> testdisk I think hggdh
<shibboleth> ddrescue?
<shibboleth> there are utilities that'll find deleted files in ext4, btrfs
<OerHeks> ext3undelete ??
<OerHeks> !info ext3undelete
<ubottu> Package ext3undelete does not exist in eoan
<OerHeks> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2 (eoan), package size 52 kB, installed size 151 kB
<OerHeks> extundelete /dev/sda4 --restore-all
<P0w3Rl1ft3r> join #pfsense
<ramsub07> Hello, I'd like to install this package : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/2.5.16-2 . is it possible to install with aptitude?
<ioria> !info libgphoto2-6 bionic | ramsub07
<ubottu> ramsub07: libgphoto2-6 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.16-2 (bionic), package size 810 kB, installed size 3854 kB
<OerHeks> on bionic, yes, install aptitude first
<ramsub07>  thanks!!
<jeremy31> ramsub07: Did you get the problem fixed from a week ago?
<Hay207> Hi guys, I have lubuntu, after trying suspend, laptop won't boot ever
<tomreyn> hello Hay207. which ubuntu version is it, and are you saying you cannot reboot at all now, or just that it doesn't resume?
<Hay207> 19.10 , can't boot at all
<rzul1> join #freenode
<tomreyn> Hay207: whats your computer?
<Hay207> Hp pavilion DV 5
<Hay207> With Nvidia card
<tomreyn> Hay207: hold the power button for 15 seconds
<Hay207> Then
<Hay207> 5 seconds forces shutdown
<tomreyn> Hay207: its already off though, right?
<Hay207> Yes
<tomreyn> a 10 second press while its off may help it switch on. if that's not enough, try 1.5 minutes, this may clear nvram
<tomreyn> i'll look up the manual in the meantime.
<Hay207> We'll just worked
<tomreyn> how do you mean?
<Hay207> Well just worked
<tomreyn> so the system is now booting?
<Hay207> Yes
<Hay207> :)
<tomreyn> ok, look for a bios update next.
<Hay207> Searched forums, could not find an answer
<Hay207> Thanks
<tomreyn> "Hp pavilion DV 5" is just a series, not a precise model, but running   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'  will tell
<Hay207> 1116 em
<tomreyn> hmm, can't find HP Pavilion DV5-1116em
<tomreyn> it does exist though
<Hay207> Model written below covering
<tomreyn> i.e. not a typo
<Hay207> So in all laptops a 10 seconds clears vram?
<tomreyn> no, but some
<OerHeks> https://am4computers.com/main/viewProductDetails.php?id=2602
<Hay207> Ok bye, thanks again
<tomreyn> thanks. there is DV5-1000 seriesn and DV5-1200 series
<tomreyn> you should still look for a bios upgrade, i guess
<OerHeks> Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5800, no extra gpu
<marcoagpinto> more recent than my T4200 or so :)
<OerHeks> Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family Graphics
<marcoagpinto> Pentium Dual-Core T4300 2.10 GHz
<marcoagpinto> ahhh.. it is 4300
<OerHeks> not sure why that would crash, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tomreyn> they're gone
<Raoul_> Hi guys, anyone able to help me identify some audio issues? I'm a massive linux noob so not really sure what to do. I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 and following a reboot last night all of my sound cards have disappeared meaning I no longer have any audio. aplay -l shows "no soundcards found"
<compdoc> Raoul_, is it possible it was disabled in the bios?
<Raoul_> compdoc, i booted onto another partition which also has ubuntu insatlled and it works fine in there
<jerichowasahoax> I'm trying to use udev rules to allow users in the "input" group to write to files in /sys belonging to my DualShock 4, but they don't do anything. What's wrong with them? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pnVh2qKDxV/
<jerichowasahoax> I ran `sudo udevadm control --reload-rules && sudo udevadm trigger` after editing them, and also disconnected and reconnected the controller, so I know udev is aware of the rules, at least
<DrManhattan> Good afternoon - I am using ubuntu server and when I migrated the install to another host, I appear to have lost use of my rtl8111/8168 NIC
<DrManhattan> I have followed online guides, even tried installing the proprietary driver, but networking doesn't seem to start, ever
<DrManhattan> there doesn't appear to be ifup/down anymore and I find myself at a loss
<OerHeks> !info r8168-dkms
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.047.02-1 (eoan), package size 95 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<OerHeks> that dkms should fix that prop driver
<OerHeks> sudo apt add-repository universe && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> maybe a reboot is needed, then install the DKM
<OerHeks> oh wait, no networking at all?
<DrManhattan> there is no networking at all
<DrManhattan> it has simply disappeared.
<DrManhattan> the live USB works fine.
<DrManhattan> I am at my wits end really. I don't know what is causing the issue or how to resolve it.
<DrManhattan> module is loaded, lights are up on the device, but I don't have the ability to bring networking up
<DrManhattan> there's not even an ifup or ifdown anymore
<DrManhattan> doesn't seem to be any options to bring networking as a service up or down at all
<tomreyn> DrManhattan: ip link set XXX up
<tomreyn> XXX being the NIC device name
<DrManhattan> thx
<tomreyn> DrManhattan: you're saying you "migrated the install to another host". how did you do the migration? how did oyu instll on the new host, and is this ubuntu running on bare metal, and was it previously?
<tomreyn> and if bare metal, do those systems have the same or different specs?
<DrManhattan> bare metal, swapped the drive over, intel to intel, same chipset
<tomreyn> and same NICs?
<DrManhattan> let me check, I think so
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<DrManhattan> UGH, no, looks different
<DrManhattan> broadcom vs rtl8111E
<DrManhattan> probably have to back off the use of HWE kernel
<tomreyn> so it was some broadcom, and is now one or more of rtl8111E?
<tomreyn> i guess r8168-dkms should work with hwe
<OerHeks>  r8168 is the Linux device driver released for RTL8111E, and more
<DrManhattan> sigh, how do I find what the link was named to? enp0s1 isn't working, that's what it was before
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'renamed from'
<tomreyn> or just "ip link"
<tomreyn> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<tomreyn> "What precisely has changed in v197?" discusses the naming scheme
<DrManhattan> ok its up
<DrManhattan> thank you
<DrManhattan> how do I perpetuate these changed
<DrManhattan> changes
<DrManhattan> make sure that the link is up when it reboots?
<tomreyn> which framework is the system using for network management?
<DrManhattan> I'm on 18.04, not sure
<DrManhattan> these things tend to change with every release
<tomreyn> new 18.04 server installations would use systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> + netplan
<tomreyn> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<OerHeks> ip link would tell what the device names are, old and new
<OerHeks> and sudo ip link delete <name> would remove it ; then  ip link set XXX up  to setup your current one
<DrManhattan> OerHeks: how do I perpetuate those changes
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples#configuration
<tomreyn> i.e. start by editing /etc/netplan/config.yaml
<DrManhattan> 01-netcfg.yaml
<DrManhattan> ugh - how do I restart the networking service to change this
<DrManhattan> I miss the good ole sudo service networking days
<tomreyn> sudo netplan apply
<tomreyn> you'll need to get yourself familiarized with netplan.
<tomreyn> that or systemd-networkd, or network-manager
<DrManhattan> sure, then when 20.04 comes out, everything will be completely different, and I'll have to learn something new all over again
<tomreyn> i dont thnk so. but i hear you.
<DrManhattan> that did it guys, thank you very much for your self, tomreyn and OerHeks
<DrManhattan> for your helpo
<tomreyn> :) you'Re welcome, DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> I've been using linux since the turn of the century - redhat 7.2 - the open one :)
<DrManhattan> I was getting ready to use that box as a toilet
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Aavar> How can I list where grub is installed on my system?
<Chunkyz> Aavar: lsblk will show where /boot is
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to delete caribou, the on screen keyboard, out completely?
<cluelessperson> Now it's stuck on the screen, and won't go away
<OerHeks> there is a blocker https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1326/block-caribou/
<Aavar> Chunkyz: that will not work on older systems, right?
<Chunkyz> Will work on any Linux distribution
<jhutchins> Is there a link to the upgrade process?  I have a system that may be several versions old.
<Chunkyz> Fresh install jhutchins
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Chunkyz> Upgrades can cause problems
<OerHeks> but a fresh one is a good suggestion
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, I have the blocker installed.
<cluelessperson> jhutchins, I highly suggest you just freshly install.
<cluelessperson> jhutchins, Linux can usually upgrade fairly seamlessly, but if you have many services you rely on, it's important you have well maintained backups and the ability to reinstall
<OerHeks> first prepare a fresj 18.04 usb
<OerHeks> or go wild, gnome on 19.10 is awesome
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, I don't know if it's gnome's fault, but i've had many issues on 19.10
 * Chunkyz only uses LTS
<cluelessperson> Chunkyz, I'm considering reinstalling to LTS
<Chunkyz> Do it
<OerHeks> oke, if your ubuntu is really out of date, the latest intel migitations may ruin your experience
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, how does that work anyway?
<cluelessperson> I bet this onscreen keyboard would go away if I restart, but I shouldn't have to
<cluelessperson> bbs
<jhutchins> cluelessperson: Just a low-end general purpose desktop.
<jhutchins> ubottu: upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jhutchins> Shutting down for floppy cable installation.
<OerHeks> Santa, save him
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Ubuntu 18.04.3, I want to add myself to various groups, instead of typing in the terminal I am going to edit /etc/group. Is this the right file to edit?
<OerHeks> i would not do that, just run:  usermod -a -G group1,group2,group3 username
<OerHeks> then logout/login
<Phruis> does ubuntu have webkit2gtk?
<OerHeks> !find webkit2gtk
<ubottu> Found: libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37, libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev, libwebkit2gtk-4.0-doc, libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2, webkit2gtk-driver, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17106 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webkit2gtk&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<Phruis> OerHeks, guess so
<Phruis> thanks
<Osmodivs>  OerHeks, I'll follow your advice, but just for curiosity, why should I not edit the /etc/group file?
<ryuo> Osmodivs: that's not a file you should edit by hand.
<Osmodivs> ryuo: Why  not?
<akemhp> Hey, if i access/mount an SMB drive with Nautilus or Nemo it works fine, but anyone knows where it is located to list it using the terminal?
<ryuo> Osmodivs: because it's primarily editted programatically. if you try to edit it by hand, you may leave it in an unreadable state.
<Osmodivs> ryuo: I was just reading some posts on forums and someone said he was doing it for years and no bad things happened
<ryuo> Osmodivs: i've used Linux for years, but the user and group database files are something I never edit by hand. use the proper tools instead.
<Osmodivs> And, since I can't add myself to groups:  usermod: group '' does not exist
<ryuo> what are you trying to do?
<Osmodivs> I was just editing the file, actually, I just saved the file...
<Osmodivs> ryuo: I'm trying to be in all groups to have access to all features in case I need them
<ryuo> ._.
<ryuo> You might as well do everything as root if you're going to do that.
<ryuo> But that's not recommended either.
<ryuo> $root
<ryuo> ubottu: root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ryuo> Oh.
<Osmodivs> ryuo: anyway...
<Osmodivs> I'll reboot and see what happens
<akemhp> Nm, i found /run/user/<uid>/gvfs.
<Osmodivs> Well, nothing went wrong, editing /etc/groups file was accepted by my system: $ groups
<Osmodivs> administrador root daemon bin sys adm tty disk lp mail news uucp man proxy kmem dialout fax voice cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip www-data backup operator list irc src gnats shadow utmp video sasl plugdev staff games users systemd-journal systemd-network systemd-resolve input crontab syslog messagebus netdev mlocate ssl-cert uuidd avahi-autoipd bluetooth rtkit ssh lpadmin whoopsie scanner saned pulse pulse-access avahi colord geoc
<Osmodivs> vnstat nogroup
<Osmodivs> Any group I'm missing here?
<Osmodivs> :D
<Chunkyz> Wow
<ryuo> "Don't try this at home kids."
<Osmodivs> That's the fun part about Linux
<shibboleth> season greetings
<shibboleth> any word re broken apt repos?
<Bashing-om> shibboleth: What do you see that might be broke about the repo ?
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> mind doing "apt-cache show libpulse-dev"?
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> depends on 7.4 or 7.5?
<shibboleth> <OerHeks> that -dev is 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 ..
<shibboleth> <OerHeks> Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4), libglib2.0-dev
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> yeah, so your cache/mirror is also broken
#ubuntu 2019-12-25
<Dexx1_> Hey folks. How do I fix this when trying to 'apt update'? E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/cybre/elementaryplus/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file. — Full output: https://pastebin.com/raw/VMJNDcsC
<Bashing-om> Decobus: You don't. See:http://ppa.launchpad.net/cybre/elementaryplus/ubuntu/dists/ ; Talk to the PPA maintainer as last supported release shows xenial.
<ChiLLabiS> Xenial is EOL right?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om - how do I fix that?
<ChiLLabiS> !eol Dexx1_
<ChiLLabiS> !eol | Dexx1_
<ubottu> Dexx1_: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ryuo> ChiLLabiS: no it's not, not for all flavors.
<Dexx1_> ChiLLabiS: Right, if it's EOL, shouldn't it be removed automatically? Or do I need to do that? If so, how?
<ChiLLabiS> Simply just wanted to help
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: As that PPA is not supported, remove the entry from your source list.
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om - k standby
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Here to help :)
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: On /etc/apt/sources.list, correct?
<ChiLLabiS> Or in /etc/apt/source.list.d
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: As 3rd party I would expect in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om / ChiLLabiS: Am I doing: rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cybre-ubuntu-elementaryplus-xenial.list ?
<ChiLLabiS> update after
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Presently now,can not say -show us 'cat /etc/issue' .
<Dexx1_> ChiLLabiS: To confirm, that's the correct command, right?
<ChiLLabiS> sudo apt update
<ChiLLabiS> test that
<ChiLLabiS> Sorry for buttin' in Bashing-om
<ChiLLabiS> I'm a newb haha
<ChiLLabiS> But i like helping people
<ChiLLabiS> :P
<Bashing-om> ChiLLabiS: No issue with help - there is never ever enough help :P
<ChiLLabiS> Ah okay :)
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: ^^ show what release you are running :)
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: elementary OS 5.0 Juno
<Bashing-om> !elementary | Dexx1_ Then back to ##linux for support on this network ;)
<ubottu> Dexx1_ Then back to ##linux for support on this network ;): Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ChiLLabiS> Maybe do an upgrade-release on your Elemetary. Thought i could fuck up the whole system..
<ChiLLabiS> Or nah do it safe instead
<ChiLLabiS> >Though IT* could
<ChiLLabiS> Sorry
<Bashing-om> !language | ChiLLabiS
<ubottu> ChiLLabiS: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ChiLLabiS> Bad language... Sorry
<Bashing-om> ChiLLabiS: All a process of learning, It's ubuntu - be nice :P
<ChiLLabiS> I am.. I just got bad language ofc
<ChiLLabiS> i curse alot irl xD
<ChiLLabiS> haha
<ChiLLabiS> Not in a bad way thought
<ChiLLabiS> thaough
<ChiLLabiS> whatever
<ChiLLabiS> Elementary Juno or Hera is based on bionic
<ChiLLabiS> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_OS#5.0_Juno
<ChiLLabiS> Maybe that ppa works if you update your system
<ChiLLabiS> Dexx1_:
<ChiLLabiS> Since xenial isn't working for you
<ChiLLabiS> odcourse you need a bionic ppa also... idk
<ChiLLabiS> Just a thought
<ChiLLabiS> ofcourse*
<ChiLLabiS> Been drinking tonight lol
<Osmodivs> Hello, I have Ubuntu 18.04.3. Windows to is not showing in my GRUB menu, I can see the disk in Gnome-disks, but Grub-customizer does not see it. Anyway, in the command line I can see: hd0,msdos1 (unknown), hd1,msdos1 (my HDD), hd2,gpt2 (my music HDD) hd3,gpt4 (Windows, I guess) hd3,gpt3, hd3,gpt2, hd3,gpt1. I am assuming the hd3 is Windows because of the other 3 gpt*(partitions?) and see them like /dev/sdb1-4, So, I edited /etc/gru
<Osmodivs> online tutorials suggested) menuentry "Windows 10 (on /dev/sdb2)" {insmod part_msdos1 insmod ntfs setroot=`(hd3,gpt2)' chainloader +1
<Osmodivs> }
<Osmodivs> and i get this in the terminal:  https://pastebin.com/SKUxAQDa
<Osmodivs> I know that if I reboot I will not be able to login, so, is there a way to fix this?
<tomreyn> "Grub-customizer" is not a software that is supported here. to make a windows installation which is installed using the smae boot mode (uefi vs legacy bios) show up on grub menu, you just need to install os-prober.
<tomreyn> your first message was cut off (due to irc line length limits) at "So, I edited /etc/gru".
<tomreyn> the fact that you have an msdos partition table on hd0 and hd1 but gpt partition tables on hd2 and hd3 makes me think that you *may* have installed ubuntu in a different boot mode than windows
<tomreyn> (but ot be able to chainload they need ot be installed in the same mode)
<Osmodivs> tomreyn: 18:51:16 - Osmodivs: […] So, I edited /etc/grub.d/40_custom and added these lines (like
<Osmodivs> 18:51:16 - Osmodivs: online tutorials suggested) menuentry "Windows 10 (on /dev/sdb2)" {insmod part_msdos1 insmod ntfs setroot=`(hd3,gpt2)' chainloader +1
<Osmodivs> 18:51:16 - Osmodivs: }
<Osmodivs> tomreyn: "They need to be installed in the same mode" so, that means they both need to be UEFI?
<Osmodivs> os-prober does not detect the Windows disk
<tomreyn> Osmodivs: so ubuntu is currently able to boot right?
<tomreyn> if so, what does this say?    echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Osmodivs> This system booted via: BIOS
<tomreyn> so that's how ubuntu was installed and needs to boot in on your system currently, in bios mode,
<tomreyn> now do you know which mode you installed windows in?
<tomreyn> afaik windows 10 can only be installed in uefi mode
<Osmodivs> Ubuntu can boot, but Windows is not showing in GRUB, and I don't remember how did I installed Windows
<Osmodivs> tomreyn: well, I guess I installed Windows in UEFI mode, is there a way to fix this?
<Osmodivs> do I need to reinstall Ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<tomreyn> if so, yes, this would be the easiest
<Osmodivs> hm...
<Osmodivs> how do I install an UEFI mode in a LiveUSB?
<tomreyn> the ubuntu installer supports either mode. you need to boot it in uefi mode, which you need to instruct your mainboard firmware to do.
<Osmodivs> OK. But, after that I will need to reinstall, Windows, eh?
<tomreyn> usually uefi firmware provides both a way for defining in which order devices will be booted from, this would also list a usb stick which has been attached by the time the computer was powered up.
<tomreyn> you may also have a boot (override) menu which can override the default boot order just once
<Osmodivs> tomreyn: Thats the weird part, it does not show in the BIOS menu,
<Osmodivs> let me try and reinstall Ubuntu in UEFI mode and see what happens
<tomreyn> unless you deleted the efi system partition which the windows boot loader was installed on, or have rearranged disks or sone anything else windows cannot handle, you should be able to continue booting windows in uefi mode (assuming that it was installed in uefi mode)
<tomreyn> s/sone/done/
<tomreyn> some, especially older, mainboard firmwares lack support for booting from usb in uefi mode. but this is quite rare.
<tomreyn> make sure you created a standard ubuntu installer media, so it will support uefi booting.
<tomreyn> also, make sure you understand how uefi booting works quite differently from bios booting, and be aware of ubuntu bug 1396379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396379
<Osmodivs> My MoBo is recent, is the ASUS B350 Plus,
<tomreyn> and its firmware is, too?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<Osmodivs> yeah, updated a few days ago
<Osmodivs> tomreyn: dic 24 18:14:53 Djiin-Mk-IV kernel: DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/PRIME B350-PLUS, BIOS 5220 09/12/2019
<tomreyn> latest version is Version 5220 2019/09/24
<tomreyn> looks good
<tomreyn> so it's just a matter of proper configuration, i guess
<tomreyn> this looks like a good guide for setting up dual boot (probably too late now if you already can't boot into windows): https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031993/how-to-install-ubuntu-18-04-alongside-windows-10
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot is outdated, but the preparatory steps are relevant.
<tomreyn> note that you should still make the windows configuration changes discussed in the askubuntu.com article if you'll be able to regain access to windows.
<whoareU> how to expand display area to full screen on external monitor under totally command-line mode
<whoareU> i have two monitor that one is notebook itself's another is external which are using , but display size is still notebook's on external monitor
<tomreyn> and the external monitor is connected how? (to which port?)
<whoareU> using hdmi
<tomreyn> and you graphics card is?
<tomreyn> and X variant? xorg, xwayland?
<tomreyn> generally, i'd say if you can do it (at all) then using xrandr
<whoareU> how to view the graphics card
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<whoareU> tomreyn: this is my graphics card information https://paste.centos.org/view/ae1bb9ff
<tomreyn> which centos version is it?
<whoareU> 7.7
<tomreyn> and what's the name of the channel you're in?
<whoareU> no one's answering in centos channel
<whoareU> and i have a ubuntu user too in another pc
<martian67> merry christmas
<ZaZaGX> ho ho ho
<sethkush> does anyone know how to figure out what is configuring an ethernet device? I rebooted and mnow networkmanager can't manage eno1
<sethkush> I'm using 19.10 btw
<ZaZaGX> i have never used 19.10
<tomreyn> your logs should say, journalctl -b
<tomreyn> on a desktopm normally what you'll see is that systemd-networkd checs whether it's supposed to manage it. if it isn't, it says so. then network-manager checks whether it is supposed to, and whether there is a legacy configuration in /etc/network/interfaces, and if there isn't it'll configure any NICs according to the existing profiles.
<sethkush> looks like systemd-networkd is taking it
<sethkush> where do I fix that (nm had it before my last reboot)?
<knightwise> hello everyone
<knightwise> and Meeeeerry Christmas ! (for those who celebrate it, for others, happy wednesday)
<sethkush> tomreyn: thanks for the pointers. Turns out purging netplan solved it
<sethkush> I think there might have been some problems with configs sticking around in /var/run
<dionysus69> can't mount windows ISOs with furious mount
<dionysus69> says it has UDF content or something
<dionysus69> what am I missing? I am on KDE so I dont have gnome disk utils
<tomreyn> sethkush: ah sorry didnt see your previous question there. but nice that you worked it out.
<dionysus69> ok nevermind just install gnome dis utility
<knightwise> If i wanted to create a file based on a variable (like "date" or some other variable in a batch file) how do i do that ?
<tomreyn> use    date +%s   (unix epoch, seconds since 01/01/1970)
<tomreyn> alternatively, if oyu just need the day:  date --rfc-3339=date
<tomreyn> (effectively the same as    date +%Y-%m-%d    )
<tomreyn> knightwise: ^ more help on such commands is also available in channel #bash
<EriC^^> knightwise: there's no variable for date in bash (not batch), you'd need to use a nested shell command such as     touch "/path/to/$(date +%s)" , as for variables you can do touch "/path/to/$myvariable" to create a file
<knightwise> tomreyn: thanx !
<aryan> hi all
<CoolerX> what is the default terminal?
<CoolerX> xterm?
<CoolerX> in 18.04
<Telerophon> Gnome Terminal, probably
<Telerophon> assuming you're using the standard Gnome 3 distro
<CoolerX> Telerophon, the standard what?
<CoolerX> Gnome is just a desktop if I recall
<CoolerX> not a distro, the distro is Ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerX> also didn't Ubuntu get rid of Gnome in 18.04 for some reason?
<nightowl1> Hello , After some kind of update I have lost the ability to choose Keyboard layouts , probably because I had some error indicating something I don't remember , so I had to remove all of my layouts in order to be able to type again(even english)
<nightowl1> but now I want to add more layouts and I can't
<nightowl1> It's Ubuntu MATE
<nightowl1> Anyone?
<nightowl1> bump
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume "standard gnome 3 distro" means "vanilla ubuntu flavour"
<CoolerX> sixwheeledbeast, ok
<CoolerX> so what is the default terminal?
<CoolerX> Gnome terminal?
<Ether_Man> Hi. I'm running 18.04 and set up a 4 node ceph cluster. I'm trying to enable the dashboard but can't get it working. 'ceph mgr module ls' does list the module as enabled, but 'ceph mgr services' does not have any listed instances. I've googled a bit and there are some suggestions of missing dependencies (python-routes, which I've installed). I've tried disabling and reenabling the module again but still no entry in services, and ofc,
<Ether_Man> not listening on any port for it either. Is there anything else I need to do that's ubuntu specific for it? (as in, that differs between ubuntu repo and the official ceph instructions
<coconut> Any tool in default repo to export music out of movies and then make that an audio cd?
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas!
<coconut> Thnx, you too BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> coconut, :-)
<nikolam> Hi I can't have autoconfig resolution on DVI->VGA analogue output of AMD 7850 with radeon driver. It keeps working at 1024X768 and doesn't recognize monitor branding, too. I have ready -monitor.conf for  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/5-monitor.conf but wouldn't it be able to automatic set resolution or at least allow me to change it. (Xubuntu 19.10) https://pastebin.com/wcpSrkNV  I don't use 5-monitor.conf at the moment, would love it to auto-sense.,
<nikolam> because if set then resolution is fixed if I change monitor. Can it be auto-sensing new monitor and resolutions?
 * nikolam will reset and try again
<nikolam> still on 1024X768 on radeon 7850 on (x)Ubuntu 19.10,,
<shibboleth> season greetings
<shibboleth> any update re broken bionic apt dependencies? atm libpulse0 depends on a replaced package
<hggdh> shibboleth: on my bionic, both libpulse0 and libpulse-dev are at version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4
<shibboleth> yeah, try the following: apt-get update
<shibboleth> apt-cache show libpulse-dev
<shibboleth> not depends on libpulse0 version
<shibboleth> note
<shibboleth> then apt-cache show libpulse0
<shibboleth> libpulse-dev deps on libpulse0 7.4 yet libpulse 7.5 has replaced it
<shibboleth> which means anyone wanting to install/compile against anything depending on pulseaudio will be in the poor house until this is fixed
<shibboleth> i get that 'tis x-mas but this has been the case for well three days now
<shibboleth> and, seeing how pulseaudio isn't exactly "universe" (default since... ever) i was hoping for some less-than-divine intervention at some point :)
<shibboleth> anyone who already has ubuntu-desktop installed will get by for now but anyone installing form "live" media or installing stuff on top of "-server" won't egt very far
<shibboleth> from
<hggdh> shibboleth: just created a container at 18.04, installed libpulse0, apt update, apt install libpulse-dev. Success. Both libpulse0 and libpulse-dev are at 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4
<shibboleth> yeah, you did it in the wrong order
<hggdh> shibboleth: which order should I do it?
<shibboleth> you installed libpulse0 from non-borked indexes
<hggdh> ?
<shibboleth> clean container->apt-get update
<shibboleth> apt-get install libpulse-dev
<shibboleth> or, from any point in time:
<shibboleth> apt-get update
<shibboleth> apt-cache show libpulse0
<shibboleth> apt-cache show libpulse-dev
<shibboleth> note that libpulse0 will be 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 but libpulse-dev will depend on 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4
<hggdh> OK. jusrt re-created the container. apt update, then apt install libpulse-dev. After install completed, both libpulse0 and libpulse-dev are at 7.4
<hggdh> shibboleth: do you have -proposed enabled?
<shibboleth> no, i don't have privs to edit apt-sources on this dev box
<shibboleth> working remotely, 'tis xmas
<shibboleth> hggdh, in any case and for the third time:
<shibboleth> apt-cache show libpulse0
<shibboleth> apt-cache show libpulse-dev
<hggdh> yes. For the third time as well: they are both at the correct version
<shibboleth> with or without -proposed?
<hggdh> without, of course
<shibboleth> can you please paste depends:-output from apt-cache show libpulse-dev?
<hggdh> shibboleth: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8cG8dPRr8j/
<shibboleth> and apt-cache show libpulse0?
<hggdh> shibboleth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3Ts2TQp5m/
<shibboleth> thanks
<shibboleth> here are mine:
<shibboleth> libpulse-dev: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3wBXHfBRMm/
<shibboleth> libpulse0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RTJBFmpdmj/
<shibboleth> any way to discern apt repo index version?
<shibboleth> i've tried sev mirrors
<cbaby> hello people
<nikolam> I am really pissed now. I managed to set 1920X1080 with cvt, xrandr and xrandr --newmode , but on reboot i am STILL at 1024X768 on DVI->VGA 23" 1920X1080 monitor on AMD 7850 graphics..
<nikolam> Yes, I I also used --addmode
<cbaby> I have 5 not upgraded  message when I try and update from my terminal....for some strange reason it will try and install updates from updater but stops and repeat message in the terminal
<corshmock> Happy Christmas everyone!
<ukiyo-eh> Merry Christmas!
<ukiyo-eh> I just installed updates and now I'm limited to one workspace and I cannot find a way to add another. Before, there were always two.
<ukiyo-eh> How can I add other workspaces?
<corshmock> Just click the start button and type work, then you can configure how many workspaces you want.  You access them by ctrl-alt + left right arrows
<retentiveboy> Selecting the "Linux Firmware Update" boot option on my DELL XPS15 is  leading to the BIOS diagnostic program, not the firmware update.  Weird.
<retentiveboy> I'm getting notifications when I boot normally that there is a firmware update to be installed but I can't get it to actually apply.
<ukiyo-eh> corshmock: That doesn't seem to work. I searched and the only option is to install Cinnamon workspaces from the software shop. I did and it doesn't seem to do anything.
<ukiyo-eh> I also have two monitors and I cannot use shortcuts to move windows from one monitor to the other.
<jeremy31> retentiveboy: That option used to be labelled "System Settings" at one time
<Vivit> Got a real puzzler on my hands; the OS doesn't seem to want to use the driver for my wifi device
<Vivit> In "Software & Updates" under the "Additional Drivers" tab, the entry for the device has its radio button set to "Do not use this device"
<Vivit> and it's stuck there
<sixwheeledbeast> broadcom?
<Vivit> When I set the radio button to the option to use the (proprietary) driver and click "Apply Changes", it says "Applying changes" for a moment while a bar fills up, and then the radio button flips back to "Do not use this device"
<Vivit> yes, Broadcom
<sixwheeledbeast> They can be a pain sometimes. i would check the wiki to see if your card is compatible with the driver.
<Vivit> It was working just fine until last night
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<sixwheeledbeast> lspci -nn | grep -i network    may help work out which drivers are compatible.
<Vivit> Is there a way to manually enable the driver without using the "Software & Updates" application?
<sixwheeledbeast> modprobe them
<Vivit> How do I determine the module name
<Vivit> The apt package is called "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Vivit> Is that also the name of the module?
<sixwheeledbeast> That's the closed source drivers maybe "wl" or "broadcom-sta". I'd run through the firmware-b43-installer package myself if your card is supported.
<dmw_> hey. i'm on ubuntu 19.04 and can't upgrade for now. any animation whatsoever in firefox causes gnome-shell process CPU usage to explode, and UI is horribly laggy regardless. killing gnome-shell and starting metacity, the laptop feels like it's really from this century
<dmw_> is there some way to make metacity the default, or any tips on dealing with whatever insanity is going on with (presumably) compositing in gnome-shell? i simply dont need it and it destroys the machine
<eklebanow> exit
<eklebanow> quit
<savino> lusers
<shibboleth> i was able to resolve the libpulse0 "phantom version" leading to non-existent apt dependency issues by proxying some cached apt indexes and manually installing 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 over 7.5
<Osmodivs> I have Ubuntu 18.04.3 and I get this message when I try to setup my printer: "Sorry! The system printing service doese't seem to be available"
<Osmodivs> I unistalled CUPS and installe CUPS fron source, and still nothing
<sixwheeledbeast> systemctl status cups ?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> what's assigned to Shift+Alt+S?
<Vivit> sixwheeledbeast: the "apt show" for that package says that it "downloads and installs the firmware needed by the b43 kernel driver".  That sounds like a problem, given that I can't connect to the internet in the first place
<sixwheeledbeast> Vivit: no even via lan?
<Vivit> Nope
<sixwheeledbeast> hmm
<Vivit> Laptop doesn't have an ethernet port
<Osmodivs> sixwheeledbeast: ● cups.service - CUPS Scheduler    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/cups.service; enabled; vendor preset: ena   Active: active (running) since Wed 2019-12-25 14:28:19 CST; 2s ago
<Osmodivs>      Docs: man:cupsd(8)  Main PID: 5129 (cupsd)    Tasks: 3 (limit: 4915)    CGroup: /system.slice/cups.service            ├─5129 /usr/sbin/cupsd -l            ├─5154 /usr/lib/cups/notifier/dbus dbus://            └─5155 /usr/lib/cups/notifier/dbus dbus://  dic 25 14:28:19 Djiin-Mk-IV systemd[1]: Started CUPS Scheduler.
<Osmodivs> now I can see some printers...
<Vivit> I think the drivers are installed and the issue is that I can't enable them
<sixwheeledbeast> Yer I have had similar issues with broadcom wifi cards in laptops, it was always down to the bcmwl
<sixwheeledbeast> Something must be conflicting with it
<Vivit> What sort of something?
<sixwheeledbeast> I am assuming another module    "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl"    then   " sudo modprobe wl"  do you have a wifi on/off button?
<SimonNL> Vivit: connect using you phone tether the wifi connection
<sixwheeledbeast> You could always download any packages and use dpkg -i
<sixwheeledbeast> download on another device that is
<Vivit> "FATAL: Module wl not found."
<sixwheeledbeast> pretty sure wl is the bcmwl module
<Vivit> That's in response to # modprobe -r b43 ssb wl, # sudo modprobe wl says "FATAL: Module not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-72-lowlatency"
<Vivit> That's in response to # modprobe -r b43 ssb wl, # sudo modprobe wl says "FATAL: Module not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-72-lowlatency". I get the same message for "bcmwl".
<sixwheeledbeast> modprobe b43 ?
<SimonNL> any of those drivers installed ?
<Vivit> that did something -- verbose mode prints a bunch of "insmods"
<jeremy31> Vivit: Is it connected to internet?
<Vivit> SimonNL: I believe so; my wifi was working just fine until last night
<Vivit> jeremy31: nope, the laptop has no ethernet port
<jeremy31> Vivit: is anything blocked, see terminal>  rfkill list
<Vivit> Doesn't look like it
<jeremy31> vivit just post the 14e4 number from these terminal results and tell me kernel driver in use>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<Vivit> Okay, I think I found a clue: $ apt show bcmwl-kernel-source prints the lines "Conflicts: bcmwl-modaliases" and "Replaces: bcmwl-modaliases"
<Vivit> jeremy31: "[14e4:43a]", "Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge"
<jeremy31> Vivit: any result from terminal for> locate wl.ko
<Vivit> Four paths, each in the form "/lib/modules/4.15.0-$n-$suffix/kernel/drivers/pwm/pwm-twl.ko", where $n is either "70" or "72" and $suffix is either "generic" or "lowlatency"
<jeremy31> Vivit: so no results with just wl.ko?
<Vivit> No.
<jeremy31> what does it show for> dpkg -l | grep dkms
<Vivit> er
<jeremy31> does it show "ii  dkms " on one line
<Vivit> yes
<Vivit> with way too much whitespace
<jeremy31> Check>  dkms status
<Vivit> Nothing
<jeremy31> Vivit: copy http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/broadcom-sta/broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-8ubuntu0.1_all.deb and put it on a USB drive and put it on the desktop on Ubuntu, then double click the file
<Vivit> What is it that gnome does when you double-click a .deb again?
<jeremy31> It should install it using the software center
<jeremy31> or you can use terminal>  cd Desktop && sudo dpkg -i broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-8ubuntu0.1_all.deb
<Vivit> jeremy31: done. Now dkms status prints "broadcom-sta, 6.30.223.271, 4.15.0-72-lowlatency, x86_64: installed"
<jeremy31> Vivit: do results change for> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<Vivit> Yes. "[14e4:43a]" -> "[14e4:43a0]"
<jeremy31> Vivit: kernel driver in use?
<Vivit> It also says "Kernel modules: bcma, wl", when I believe it just said "Kernel modules: bcma" before
<jeremy31> Vivit: result for> mokutil --sb-state
<Vivit> "Kernel drive in use" is unchanged
<Vivit> "This system doesn't support Secure Boot"
<Vivit> What next? Reboot?
<jeremy31> Vivit: haven't rebooted since installing that?  If not, reboot
<Vivit> Aaand on reboot, I'm connected to the wifi before even logging in
<Vivit> Thanks, jeremy31!
<jeremy31> Vivit: that is good
<Vivit> do you have any idea why it may have stopped working?
<jeremy31> Vivit: not actually as nothing was in previous results for dkms status
<steve> why are there no mirror links for downloading here?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/armhf/libc6/download
<hggdh> steve: seems packages.u.c is failing
<hggdh> steve: seems to work only for AMD64 and i386
<steve> hggdh yep
<hggdh> steve: IIRC, there is a different archive for ARM (but I do not remember the site name)
<steve> thanks.  I'm finding links on the debian package search\
<hggdh> steve: ah, got it: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/glibc/
<steve> great, thanks hggdh
#ubuntu 2019-12-26
<makar47> Привет! На русском можно?
<shibboleth> perestrpoika
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_lightmagenta,nick_shibboleth,host_~shibbolet@gateway/tor-sasl/shibboleth,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<shibboleth> perestroika
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_lightmagenta,nick_shibboleth,host_~shibbolet@gateway/tor-sasl/shibboleth,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<shibboleth> wtf?
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_lightmagenta,nick_shibboleth,host_~shibbolet@gateway/tor-sasl/shibboleth,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<rfm> !ru|makar47
<ubottu> makar47: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_magenta,nick_rfm,host_~rfm@2600:1700:dc40:2830:1875:afa5:c5f8:d1e,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_default,nick_ubottu,host_~ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<netz> ok
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_blue,nick_netz,host_netz@butt.boutique,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<netz> dnull: i think u broke something
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_blue,nick_netz,host_netz@butt.boutique,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer highmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_blue,nick_netz,host_netz@butt.boutique,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t<F10F09netz>
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_none,self_msg,no_highlight,prefix_nick_white,nick_dnull,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<makar47> how can i bind a buttons (prev/next) on wifi earsphone with some app?
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_lightblue,nick_makar47,host_~igor@46.162.8.181,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<Joah> .
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_cyan,nick_Joah,host_joe@unaffiliated/joah,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<Joah> :a
<dnull> "/print -newbuffer chanmon -tags ,irc_privmsg,notify_message,prefix_nick_cyan,nick_Joah,host_joe@unaffiliated/joah,log1, F06freeF12+F06#ubuntu\t
<makar47> hmm ... no one can hear me? Or nobody knows? Or is my english really bad?
<dnull> Sorry, broke my client
<ThiefMaster> does a normal ubuntu installation also have a /bin/sh -> dash symlink (instead of bash), or is that only the case in the docker images?
<Bashing-om> ThiefMaster: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ ls -al /bin/sh >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Apr  3  2018 /bin/sh -> dash".
<rfm> makar47, apparently nobody knows
<ThiefMaster> blergh. thanks
<makar47> rfm: ou, thnx
<makar47> at least here understand me :)
<Joah> the moon is right
<bbert2> hi
<bbert2> Im running ubuntu 19.10.1 on raspberry pi 4
<bbert2> I've tried to connect two separate HD monitors to the device to check what xrandr says, but every time
<bbert2> it says max res 1824x984
<bbert2> while the natural res of the mons is full HD
<bbert2> I feel like there must be some driver issue with raspberry pi 4 display driver
<lotuspsychje> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<bbert2> lotuspsychje, thanks -- also think I found this issue in old irc threads yes, arm bios config issue
<bbert2> arm bios is configured in a text file under /boot/ lol
<bbert2> works now
<TheSov> does anyone know how to add squelch functionality to a specific audio input?
<TheSov> in other words I dont want to hear anything below a certain input threshold
<slingamn> i installed mysql-server-8.0 version 8.0.18-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 on eoan
<slingamn> it seems to be listening on *:33060
<slingamn> mysql documentation says "Port 33060 is the default port for the MySQL Database Extended Interface (the MySQL X Protocol)."
<slingamn> it's surprising that mysql appears to be listening on all interfaces out of the box
<slingamn> is there some reason this isn't a concern?
<slingamn> i can confirm that were it not for ufw, this port would be accessible over the public internet
<tomreyn> slingamn: i'll test this on a VM quickly, can you look for an existing bug report in the meantime?
<slingamn> ack
<slingamn> didn't find anything
<tomreyn> and the VM is slow, still updating. i'll ping you later.
<tomreyn> i'm using "apt install mysql-server" which will install the same version 8.0.18-0ubuntu0.19.10.1
<tomreyn> yes, i concur, it's listening on 33060 (tcp) by default. i don't really know whether it'sas much of a problem as the old protocol (3306) would be, though.
<tomreyn> it still strikes me as wrong, though
<tomreyn> slingamn: ^
<slingamn> ah, thanks
<slingamn> noted
<tomreyn> i'm trying to use the "mysql" CLI to connect to my VM's LAN IP address on port 33060 now, but am getting: RROR 2007 (HY000): Protocol mismatch; server version = 11, client version = 10
<tomreyn> this is discussed here https://dev.mysql.com/doc/relnotes/mysql-shell/8.0/en/news-8-0-16.html#mysql-shell-8-0-16-feature
<tomreyn> "If you encounter this error then you are probably trying to use the wrong port for the protocol your client is using."
<tomreyn> i guess i don't know how to use the Mysql X Protocol, yet
<tomreyn> so that's apparently a separate client https://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/MySQL-Shell/mysql-shell_8.0.18-1ubuntu19.10_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> slingamn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mhcMdHy94w/
<tomreyn> so i could login, if i had credentials set, i guess.
<tomreyn> by default, none will be set for the root user, possibly some are set for debian-mnt if this user still exists.
<tomreyn> i mean "debian-sys-maint"
<tomreyn> ERROR: MySQL Error 1045: Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'10.0.2.15' (using password: YES)
<tomreyn> so that's not an immediate problem either.
<slingamn> mmm
<slingamn> there's some special-casing for root
<slingamn> i think it encourages you to disable remote login for root
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<slingamn> sorry, `mysql_secure_installation`
<tomreyn> okay, i haven't run this manually, yet
<slingamn> so anyway you've made me fairly confident that the default configuration doesn't actually allow remote authentication
<slingamn> but, this still seems like a bad default
<tomreyn> i agree. and i have not tested remote authentication as root after setting a password (have no password set, yet)
<tomreyn> i'll file a bug now
<slingamn> <3
<tomreyn> slingamn: feel free to comment on bug 1857584
<ubottu> bug 1857584 in mysql-8.0 (Ubuntu) "MySQL X protocol port 33060 listening on network by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857584
<slingamn> thanks!
<Cydfrey> Hello and merry Christmas
<Cydfrey> I have a small question regarding notifications and the window list in Ubuntu 19.10
<Cydfrey> Right now if a bell is sent in my terminal (it's Terminator but works with other terms), I got a popup telling me "/bin/bash is ready"
<Cydfrey> I would like to remove the popup and, more importantly, make the icon in the window list turn yellow (or flash, any visible notification will be good for me)
<Cydfrey> any ideas?
<ducasse> Cydfrey: i expect you would get a visual indication if the urgency hint is set, but that would be up to the terminal to do. other than that i don't use gnome, so i can't help
<Cydfrey> ducasse, well right now my guess is the urgency hint gives me this "is ready" popup, now I have to find out how to transform this popup into the type of notification I want
<Cydfrey> but yes is probably gnome-relate
<ducasse> do you get the popup if other applications set the urgency hint?
<Cydfrey> I get it when I launch a new window and it does not take the focus right away
<ducasse> that sounds annoying
<Cydfrey> let me try to install another app to check
<lotuspsychje> Cydfrey: in gnome settings you can enable/disable notifications per app
<Cydfrey> hm, tried with Slack but it doesnt seem to use the urgency hint...
<Cydfrey> lotuspsychje, what I really want to do is getting this flash in the window list
<lotuspsychje> Cydfrey: another idea is dconf-editor tweaking
<Cydfrey> I know how to disable the popup but I really need something to tell mu I got a message
<Cydfrey> yeah tried that
<Cydfrey> with no success
<Cydfrey> I will try my luck on the Gnome irc channel, thanks for your help
<N0Lif3> how do I change the boot-up screens to something not purple? I don't like the purple screen. I'd prefer it to be black if possible
<makaveli7> it's probably plymouth theme
<makaveli7> you need to change the theme
<ramsub07> Hello I'd like to install Eigen on ubuntu from aptitude. However, I could only see the latest version to be 3.3.4, which i guess is at least 2yrs old now : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/libeigen3-dev How do I install more recent versions? Specifically, 3.3.6 : http://eigen.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<tomreyn> !info libeigen3-dev eoan
<ubottu> libeigen3-dev (source: eigen3): lightweight C++ template library for linear algebra. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.3.7-1 (eoan), package size 795 kB, installed size 6991 kB
<tomreyn> ^ ramsub
<tomreyn> i mean ramsub07
<tomreyn> !latest | also this:
<ubottu> also this:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ramsub07> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/RpNuzskK
<tomreyn> so maybe you're not on 19.10
<ramsub07> tomreyn 18.04
<ramsub07> so building from source is my only option?
<tomreyn> upgrading to eoan is an option. building from source is an option. looking for a PPA or snap can be, too.
<ramsub07> where do i find the ppA?
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Apachez> !tubgirl
<Apachez> bah!
<nikolam> I did get 1080p resolution on my monitor and AMD 7850 . Using cvt, sudo xrandr --newmode and sudo xrandr --addmode . And then switching to new resolution in Xfce Display GUI. But how to remember resolution for the next reboot?
<nikolam> Seems like only 1024X768 resolution is recognized automatically from this Philips 236V monitor
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: when the graphics driver is installed correctly, ubuntu should detect the right resolution for your screen
<nikolam> Because even on MS Windows, I had to manually and explicitly add 1080p in AMD settings..
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, I use amdgpu/radeon from Ubuntu 19.10 repos, nothing else I think
<lotuspsychje> how many inch is your screen?
<lotuspsychje> 23" ?
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: ^
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: so your res should be optimal at: 1920 x 1080 bij 60 Hz
<lotuspsychje> isnt that res shown in your screen settings?
<nikolam> yes it is, only it is now, but on reboot it's will be back to 1024X768 .Woudl like to stay on 1920X1080 on reboot
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: i mean wasnt it shown in your screen settings by default?
<nikolam> It is not shown in settings, because 1080p is not recognized on reboot. Only after I do  cvt, sudo xrandr --newmode and sudo xrandr --addmode , then it is shown
<nikolam> No it wasn't shown by default. By default it only shows up to 1024X768
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you can add it to your profile like this method: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: but my point is, when ubuntu doesnt pickup something by default, you could consider a new !bug
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, but that would be only for me as a user account. it should work no matted what user is logged on
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: this also happens on ubuntu-desktop with gnome for example?
<nikolam> I am using only Xfce at the moment. I could try boot from Live media and check maybe
<nikolam> but I guess it's driver/monitor issue
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: and you sure your driver is loaded correctly right? sudo lshw -C video
<nikolam> with previous machine and monitor, I had this configuration, but it were working off from Intel graphics and does not work when I put it in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/5-monitor.conf : https://pastebin.com/azaTbR7f
<nikolam> lshw: https://pastebin.com/r5GgBV6j
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: thats a hybrid amd/intel card you using?
<nikolam> Monitor is connected directly over VGA , to analogue passive DVI>VGA adapter on AMD 7850 DVI output. So I think not using hybrid output. Maybe I could in the future.
<lotuspsychje> erm
<nikolam> Maybe for now I would be happy just to recreate new /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/5-monitor.conf for 7850 output
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: wich computer brand/type are you using please
<nikolam> HP ProDesk 600 G1 with i5 4570 , with AMD 7850 additional graphics
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: so, you plug in monitor via VGA and ubuntu chooses best res for that 1024/768 right?
<nikolam> Chipset is intel Q87
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you have dvi/hdmi output on that?
<nikolam> And I also had to set manually 1080p resolution in AMD driver settings on MS Windows, too
<nikolam> I also have HDMI. I would need to use HDMI>VGA adapter for that but I could try.
<lotuspsychje> yeah try wich res ubuntu picks up on hdmi
<nikolam> Ok, will try. On previous machine where 7850 were, putting in HDMI freezed display, so I might reboot for that.
<nikolam> ok
<retentiveboy> XPS 15 7590 running 19.10 indicates a firmware update is available to install but after applying it, the "Linux Firmware Update" boot option doesn't work. It runs the onboard diagnostics  instead of the firmware update.
<retentiveboy> I see /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/fwupdx64.efi is there which I suspect is what's supposed to be used, not sure.
<tomreyn> retentiveboy: you could file a bug here https://github.com/fwupd/lvfs-website/issues (or against ubuntu's fwupd)
<retentiveboy> thx, been digging into this but haven't found one yet.
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, Yes, on HDMI>VGA , Philips 236V monitor have recognized resolutions both in MS WIndows and XUbuntu 19.10 and I can set resoluition in 'Display' settings after log in.  I only don't get POST messages on boot, on 7850 HDMI>VGA but I CAN see GRUB2 boot menu nad can go into BIOS settings  if I blidly type before it, but it is hardware/firmware HDMI VGA thing and nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: in my opinion, when a computer has a bigger graphics card, it should be used at fully potential
<lotuspsychje> otherwise whats the point having the card running inside
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, so I should not try using integrated Intel graphics for everyday tasks and try to set passthrough mode , that Video is showed from Intel side and only larger graphics is used for 3D and maybe decoding ?
<nikolam> Wonder if that would save any power, ,wneh larger video card is there, idling, anyway.
<nikolam> But that is how laptops do that I suppose
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: switching between intel/amd the hybrid way is something else then connecting the VGA port and fiddle around with xrandr manually trying to get 1080p res
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: i would reccomend connecting your screen with hdmi
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, I am connecting now with HDMI cable form graphics cart, to HDMI>DVI adapter on monitor. It also works nice, I just need a reboot to confirm. I didn't have POST messages on boot with HDMI>VGA on 7850
<nikolam> I also have 2 unused mini Display ports unused, too.
<nikolam> thanks lotuspsychje
<nikolam> It's also better picture over HDMI>DVI
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: your philips screen probably doesnt have hdmi right?
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, it's some value series for office, 236V, so VGA and DVI there, but I have HDMI>DVI, adapter, I stuck it in the monitor and it works. Monitor supports HDCP (HDMI copy protection) to it's all ok for video playback too
<nikolam> I guess I would use VGA with HDMI>VGA adapter then, for less important tasks.
<nikolam> Also VGA image had some halo in the edges while using VGA input on monitor. It is now all gone when on DVI>HDMI
<nikolam> thanks agaim, lotuspsychje
<melatonina> Hello! I'm here to report that the "copy & paste" problems that I have with Ubuntu are related to the "KVM/QEMU Virtual Machine Manager" console window. If I close it, even if the virtual machine is still running, the clipboard works as expected. It's not an Ubuntu problem.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rapidwave> Is there a Windows Presentation Foundation comparable library/framework for Ubuntu/linux?
<OerHeks> there is avalonia .. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49574372/moving-a-wpf-program-to-linux = https://github.com/AvaloniaUI/Avalonia
<Akuw> i am trying to install a local package that is in pool/main/c/  and is listed in Packages files
<Akuw> but i got E: Unable to locate package daemonapp
<EriC^^> Akuw: you mean from a live usb?
<Akuw> no
<Akuw> i copied to my hdd
<Akuw> using local repository
<Akuw> file://path/to/
<EriC^^> Akuw: oh i see, did you refresh the package cache? sudo apt update
<Akuw> yes
<Akuw> ans i check the .deb files and are there
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy <package> does it show your repos?
<Akuw> yes
<Akuw> i can install some packages but some can´t
<Akuw> the 3 pinned packages are correct
<OerHeks> a pastebin of the output might help..
<Akuw> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yfHnDhzY7h/
<OerHeks> oh, kali stuff
<kostkon> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<codecutter> followed the steps here (see answer) to update to mysql 8 but command 'apt policy mysql-server
<codecutter> ' is showing older version 'Installed: 5.7.28-0ubuntu0.18.04.4'  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49963923/how-do-i-update-mysql-5-7-to-the-new-mysql-8-0
<kostkon> codecutter, for starters you could pastebin your apt-cache policy output
<ramsub07> Hi, i've compiled PCL from source. henceforth I'd like all the paths set to /usr/include/pcl-1.8 to be redirected to /custom/path/include/pcl . Should I create a symbolic link?
<codecutter> kostkon https://pastebin.com/PGijcr3K
<kostkon> codecutter, actually i meant the policy for that specific package. i apolofise if I wasn't clear enough
<codecutter> command?
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/RQYLKzSD
<dionysus69> so I have an old logitec usb webcam with a microphone and I want to make it work
<dionysus69> but I could only get the video from guvcview application
<dionysus69> and not the audio. other applications like cheese and skype dont even detect it
<dionysus69> any hints appreciated!
<dionysus69> lsusb output is this:
<dionysus69> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks
<codecutter> kostkon see above
<Aristide> Hello ! I have a small problem : When I launch KDE Apps from XFCE, I don't have icons in menu, toolbar, tree, lists .... I have installed breeze and setting icon to breeze from KDE config manager : Same problem
<Aristide> So, is not only KDE 5 apps, but all Qt5 apps
<codecutter> Nothing?
<Aristide> codecutter: Yes. Only text
<codecutter> I was taking about responses to my question :)
<ioria> codecutter, you could try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-apt-config'
<codecutter> after that?
<ioria> codecutter, sudo apt-get update
<codecutter> ioria https://pastebin.com/uiekFJTb
<crunchy-dorito> anyone ever had any success passing a WiFi adaptor from host to guess in Virtualbox?
<crunchy-dorito> guest
<ioria> codecutter, bha,  try 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 8C718D3B5072E1F5'
<codecutter> ioria then?
<ioria> codecutter, sudo apt-get update
<codecutter> ioria https://pastebin.com/333D2vDU
<ioria> codecutter, apt-cache policy mysql-server
<codecutter> ioria https://pastebin.com/puyxd98t
<ioria> codecutter, Candidate: 8.0.18-1ubuntu18.04
<codecutter> right, what does that mean>
<codecutter> ?
<ioria> codecutter, what you mean ?
<codecutter> mysql --version is still pointing to 5.7.28
<ioria> codecutter, you need to install it
<codecutter> ah
<codecutter> as for the other error https://pastebin.com/333D2vDU
<codecutter> ?
<ioria> codecutter, btw, what you're asking is not supported here
<codecutter> ioria u mean the neo4j issue pasted above?
<codecutter> sorted
<codecutter> thx
<theos> hi
<theos> hi. nautilus isnt showing thumbnails in 18.04. how do i fix it?
<SimonNL> might need a plugin for it  I'm not sure
<SimonNL> think that was the case in nemo
<ioria> theos, try : Nautilus -> Preferences -> Search & Preview  (if not working might depend on a not supported format)
<makr8100> theos: I use kde, but have had similar issues in dolphin even with previews turned on...  Things to check are: dolphin supports per-format preview on/off, so make sure it's enabled for that type.  Temp directories are used to create thumbnails, and I've had "gotcha moments" with both file permissions on the temp directory as well as disk space ran out
<ramsub07> Hi, I've found occurance of a string in all files present in the current directory using "grep -nr "string" ."
<ramsub07> now i'd like to replace them with another string. how do I do this?
<rfm> ramsub07, lots of examples in https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11392478/how-to-replace-a-string-in-multiple-files-in-linux-command-line
<theos> makr8100 i think evince-thumbnailer has permissions issue
<ph88> is there already a feature freeze for 20.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> ph88: #ubuntu+1 for fossa support
<theos> pcmanfm is also not using the thumbnailers
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. I'm having difficulty setting up python cgi scripts in apache2. My cgi scripts just won't execute. Is there an 18.10 specific howto?
<HypothesisFrog> sorry, I mean a 19.10 specific howto
<ph88> i'm trying to install R with apt, but i'm getting an error https://bpaste.net/J2KQ can someone help ?
<EriC^^> ph88: it looks like /usr/include/jerror.h is a common file between 2 packages, so it wont overwrite it and stops
<ph88> what can i do about it ?
<EriC^^> ph88: if you're sure you won't break the other package, you could use dpkg with --force-overwrite i think
<ph88> i don't know about the other packages
<EriC^^> if you want copy /usr/include/jerror.h somewhere and after the override you could do a diff on both files to see if they're the same
<EriC^^> ph88: basically you want to see if both files are the same i guess
<EriC^^> files in libjpeg9-dev:amd64 1:9c-2 and files in libjpeg-turbo8-dev:amd64
<EriC^^> i think you can do dpkg -x or something to extract the deb file somewhere, then check using diff if you want
<ph88> EriC^^, how can i remove the old package ? apt is broken now on this error to do anything
<ph88> oh got it
<ph88> dpkg to the rescue
<EriC^^> yup
<evit> How I test that I am connecting via Firefox to an IPv6 address of a webserver?
<tds> evit: you might want to look at ipvfoo
<cmhobbs> hey folks!  i'm trying to dual boot win10 and ubuntu 19.  when i get to the installation type, i choose "something else" and set up an efi partition, a /boot partition, and /.  the installer gets all the way nearly to the end and then when it gets to the part where it tires to configure grub, the whole thing crashes and i don't get any error messages, just a crash reporter.  i made the installation media with
<cmhobbs> rufus and set the boot type to gpt and uefi.  any thoughts?
<cmhobbs> fedora installed fine on this machine, just as a sanity check
<cmhobbs> all the dual boot tutorials i've found online say nothing about creating an efi partition but the disk partitioning tool complains if i don't
<pragmaticenigma> cmhobbs, is your computer actually setup with GPT based partitioning?
<cmhobbs> i'm going to show my ignorance but how do i double check?
<cmhobbs> i imagine that'd be visible in the bios?
<TheSov> any way to squelch an audio input channel in pulse?
<TheSov> err audio output
<pragmaticenigma> cmhobbs, I don't know how to check, offering an idea for you to investigate. Personally I don't dual boot, but I know that several things must be done before hand. Including ensure windows does not have "fast startup" enabled.
<cmhobbs> sure, that's all disabled
<OerHeks> fedora installed fine with gpt and uefi?
<cmhobbs> i don't typically use windows, this is my son's machine.  he wants to play some games on windows but doesn't want to lose linux
<cmhobbs> yes, fedora installed without me doing anything but clicking 'next'
<cmhobbs> and drooling
<cmhobbs> that's with windows already installed, naturally
<cmhobbs> he asked for ubuntu after i had installed fedora (they're using fedora at his school, he was using ubuntu previously0
<cmhobbs> s/o/\)
<pragmaticenigma> cmhobbs, I'm not certain what the problem could be then. Though, Fedora runs bleeding edge software. It could be that Ubuntu's installer isn't interpreting the Fedora managed GRUB instance.
<cmhobbs> no, i completely obliterated the fedora install
<cmhobbs> wiped out that set of partitions
<cmhobbs> it was nothing but free space
<cmhobbs> when i went to install ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> TheSov, You may need to provide more information. "Squelch" isn't a common term for me for computing, I associate it with Citizen Band/Ham Radio operations. What are you experiencing and what are you trying to do?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cmhobbs> i've combed that document but it's possible i've missed something
<cmhobbs> i'll look again
<OerHeks> one thing that comes in mind that if you set a password on bios, grub fails?
<OerHeks> but fedora worked, so it must be something simple
<cmhobbs> i figured it was the manual partitioning that i did
<cmhobbs> the line that concerned me on that uefi document is this:  Warning: even if your PC boots the DVD in UEFI mode, it might boot the HDD in Legacy mode (and the contrary).
<cmhobbs> but, i get the screen that is "set up for uefi mode"
<EriC^^> cmhobbs: nah, it could be for a number of reasons, try doing ubiquity -b to launch the installer and it wont install the bootloader, once it's done chroot to the install and manuall install grub and investigate
<cmhobbs> also a decent idea, thanks
<EriC^^> a possible cause is that the nvram doesnt allow writing for instance, then you'd need to use the default uefi paths (/efi/boot/bootx64.efi and /efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi) as efi files instead of adding any ubuntu entries to the nvram
<EriC^^> grub-install --removeable-media or something does that
<cmhobbs> thanks
<EriC^^> cmhobbs: np
<denza242> hi, how would i migrate my ubuntu install to a different hard drive in the same system
<denza242> its a dual boot system btw
<EriC^^> denza242: you could create a partition of the same size there, then dd the partition from a live usb
<EriC^^> denza242: if you plan on keeping it on the first one, you'd need to change the uuid of the fs so it doesn't mix stuff up while mounting on bootup
<makr8100> if the drives are the same size (or the newer is larger) I'd dd the whole drive
<makr8100> if the new drive is larger you'll want to expand partitions after it's done, which takes some manipulating of the partition and possibly file system depending on which file system you're using
<makr8100> no matter which method you use with dd it will have to run from a live os, you can't dd a booted system
<ioria> well, i did :þ
<makr8100> :|
<ioria> it worked afair
<makr8100> I mean it'll succeed but may be unusable/unstable
<makr8100> I'm not saying it couldn't work, but the more write ops on the partition you're dd-ing the more your data will not copy properly.  I suppose if you treat the system you're copying like it was a win98 pc downloading a huge porn vid on dialup it has a fighting chance
<EriC^^> probably remounting ro on the source install would help in that case
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<ChiLLabiS> Hi GoodTimesImmort
<GoodTimesImmort> So I like to dive head first into pools. I'm about to force myself to deep dive into Ubuntu/Python/Computer Science from almost scratch by creating my own server from an old computer...
<GoodTimesImmort> If anyone can talk me out of it  or give the final push, it's going to be someone in this room.
<sonicwind> GoodTimesImmort, what do you use now, if not Linux? W10?
<ioria> GoodTimesImmort, it's not clear what you need exactly; there is an ubuntu server edition and both it and desktop ed  are  very well integrated with python
<eamonnmr> So I'm trying to figure out Clonezilla to replace the hard drive on my dual boot setup
<eamonnmr> Should I bother trying to make a compressed backup of the 171gb contents of the current HDD to a 160gb external drive... or should I see if I can stick my new drive into a USB enclosure and just try and clonezilla directly to the new drive?
<eamonnmr> (I'm not sure if my enclosure will fit the new drive... and it'd be nice to have an extra backup drive kicking around)
<eamonnmr> (But that does not seem to be Clonezilla's preferred mode of operation.
<eamonnmr> In the meantime, time to upgrade the memory!
<linux_dr_arcules> Wondering if there is a more robust mechanism than /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs for determining that a package requires other processes, or the whole system, to be rebooted.
<eamonnmr> Memory swap successful! Now rocking 16gb memory on this x220
<eamonnmr> Anybody have any good tuts on HDD migrations for dual boot systems?
<Dynetrekk> is there an USB live image I can use to diagnose my filesystems? LVM with / and SWAP partitions only, ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> linux_dr_arcules, There is not
<GoodTimesImmort> "sonicwind" I'm using Ubuntu on a Laptop, The donor server has Windows 10 but I'm ok with wiping and starting with Ubuntu Server if I understand correctly
<linux_dr_arcules> pragmaticenigma, does anyone see value in creating one? Or see issues with the current mechanism?
<GoodTimesImmort> "ioria" I guess I'm trying to have someone more knowledgeable or with a similar experience to give me their opinion or experience
<pragmaticenigma> linux_dr_arcules, This channel focuses it's efforts on supporting the Desktop os. System organization and archetecture are better held in either #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-devel
<linux_dr_arcules> pragmaticenigma, fair enough
<linux_dr_arcules> thanks
<EriC^^> Dynetrekk: diagnose how? a fsck?
<Dynetrekk> EriC^^ yeah maybe - but the system is running now (I'm here)
<TheSov> im trying to mute audio output unless its beyond a certain amplitude
<TheSov> but only on a specific application
<pragmaticenigma> TheSov, there is no such feature
<mouses> TheSov: not sure about that, you could do it with a hardware mixer for sure - software for that might be a whole different animal
<eamonnmr> Ugh, additional problem: the SSD isn't recognized by Ubuntu even when I install it internally
<eamonnmr> https://askubuntu.com/a/1148150 seems to address the problem, but both solutions require installing windows on the drive
<eamonnmr> I was hoping there was a way to just dump my current partitions straight onto the drive from Ubuntu without having to do another windows install... but it seems like that isn't the right move.
<OerHeks> i think just setting raid>ahci does not need reinstall of windows
<OerHeks> easy check to do
<MrSassyPants> Why does mount refuse to mount a fat32 loop file with EXEC? It keeps forcing noexec.
<MrSassyPants> This is when fstab is being used. It works as it should if I mount with sudo mount (...) -o exec
<MrSassyPants> this is with the users flag
<tomreyn> my guess would be that's because unix acl's can't be enforced on fat.
#ubuntu 2019-12-27
<Robert74> What is the most appropriate way to run a 32-bit application on a 64-bit-Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Robert74: if you're referring to ix86/x86_64 platforms then the easiest way would be to use a release which supports all the dependencies your software has. the amount of available i386 packages and libraries decreased with ubuntu 19.10.
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, What application are you trying to run?
<Robert74> Does that mean there's no way to run an i386-app if it doesn't have the needed dependencies in the package list?
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, It would help to know what the application you are trying to run is?
<Robert74> I'm trying to run FreeArc and to install GuitarPro...
<Robert74> I've tried to install dependencies for FreeArc, here is the output... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNjfFNYB2g/
<tomreyn> Robert74: i have a feeling we discussed this same topic the other day, am i wrong?
<Robert74> Oh, really, we did
<tomreyn> so what's different now that you're asking again?
<Robert74> I dunno, but I feel ashamed a bit
<tomreyn> good, i don't lkike to repeat myself. ;-P but keep asking if you haven't found your answers, yet
<tomreyn> Robert74: for reference, here's our past chat from #xubuntu: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hdtr74YPGQ/
<Robert74> yeah... I've heard about Docker but I don't know how it works... I don't know how works snapd as well... but it gives me hope even if I received the answer
<tomreyn> !lxd
<ubottu> LXD is a tool for more easily managing !lxc containers. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html and https://linuxcontainers.org/
<tomreyn> !lxc
<ubottu> LXC containers can be used to run isolated Linux systems with less overhead than a VM. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html and https://linuxcontainers.org/
<tomreyn> ^ better than docker IMO
<Robert74> oh, thank you, I'll check it out
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<zzzo> Can I manually remove an entry from /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow? I have 2 users with the same name, but different ids. I don't see a way to delete a user by uid alone.. Any ideas? REF: https://paste.ee/p/4wkfr
<rfm_> zzzo, the "vipw" command is for editing /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow safely
<zzzo> ahh, yeah of course. Thanks, rfm_.
<tripelb> I have an hp laptop with raytheon wifi hardware and 18.04. i need to replace the wifo drovera. My google-fu has fled. Thus I am asking  HLEP M3!!
<tripelb> Link me or give me search terms.
<tripelb> Thanks
<tomreyn> what's a "wifo drovera"?
<LaurentDumont> Googling your HP model and "wifi drivers ubuntu 18.04" is probably a good first bet.
<LaurentDumont> If you have a common model, someone probably has done the work.
<tomreyn> add "linux OR debian OR ubuntu"
<LaurentDumont> I think there is a generic iwl-wifi driver that covers a large amount wifi chips.
<LaurentDumont> But it's worth checking around first.
<tomreyn> do you know the PCI vendor and device id, as printed in suqare brackets by    lspci -nn | grep -i net    ?
<tomreyn> * square
<tomreyn> tripelb: last time you asked the same question, you didn't respond to replies and requests for further information. will it differ today?
<CoJaBo> Is there anyway to fix permissions without clobbering mtime?
<CoJaBo> I'm even having issues with MOVING files changing mtime; is that even supposed to happen? :/
<CoJaBo> I think I just need a general way to backup and restore mtimes; is there a way to do such a thing?
<tomreyn> there is tie of last access, time of data change, time of status change. moving files around should not change data
<tomreyn> * tiMe of
<tomreyn> you can manually set the time of data change using touch -t.
<tomreyn> see also touch(1) about -t and --time
<tomreyn> generally, when doing file operations such as copying and moving as the root user you'll prevent changing modification time. but many of those commands also provide options to keep them unmodified.
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: I have over a million files to migrate; I need a way to do this en masse
<tomreyn> e.g.    cp -p    or    cp --preserve=timestamps   or    rsync -t   or    rsync --times
<CoJaBo> The mtime changes sometimes when moving files even when using rsync with the -a option
<tomreyn> which file systems are you moving on / across?
<CoJaBo> I can defer moving them for now, but the permissions are effed, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to fix that without nuking the mtimes
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: tmpfs, sshfs, zfs, ext3, ext4, and ntfs
<tomreyn> well, the move between which of these introduces the timestamp change? and which commands and options are you using when moving?
<CoJaBo> I've tried mv, cp, tar, and rsync; there doesn't seem to be a clear pattern about when mtimes will change and when they won't
<CoJaBo> The most urgent issue is the permissions
<tomreyn> okay, name one example command line which caused a permission change
<CoJaBo> mv folder /mnt/newdrive/
<CoJaBo> Not permission change, but mtime change
<tomreyn> you just said "The most urgent issue is the permissions"
<CoJaBo> I also need to change the permissions without changing mtime
<CoJaBo> The program that manages this files cares a LOT about mtimes
<CoJaBo> I will probably hit issues with mtime resolution at some point, but for now I just need to change permissions without setting mtime to the current time
<CoJaBo> I may just have to run everything as root again, but I was really, really not wanting to do that :/
<tomreyn> changing permissions means changing the files status timestamp, but not changing the files modification timestamp.
<CoJaBo> Maybe I can't change that either
<CoJaBo> Or maybe it's that instead of mtime it's using; I don't really know for sure :/
<tomreyn> make sure you know what you're targetting first of all.
<tomreyn> try experimenting on a file system which supports unix ACLs first of all, such as (by default) /tmp
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to set the "files status timestamp" to a specific value?
<tomreyn> i already told you, see above.
<CoJaBo> I missed it I think; which command was it?
<tomreyn> touch
<CoJaBo> What option of touch?
<tomreyn> is your irc client unable to scroll then?
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: I do not see anything but touch -t suggested, nor anything in the manpage saying anything about this
<CoJaBo> I think it it ctime I need to preserve. Tho I can't verify this without a way to set ctime to some value and see what happens
<CoJaBo> Looks like it is indeed ctime. Well that sucks :/
<CoJaBo> Looks like the only way to change that is to set the system time, which seems insane..
<pragmaticenigma> CoJaBo, If you are looking to move files around while preserving all their attributes, you should maybe look at rsync.
<OerHeks> not sure why  -p same as --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps would change mtime, or ctime..
<tomreyn> it wouldn't
<tomreyn> tar, or preserving attributes with option flags generally works.
<OerHeks> it must be something funny like from a fat32 partition or something
<pragmaticenigma> different file system would make sense why the attributes aren't preserved. but I use rsync all the time between a ext4 and fat32 drive. I can preserve them that way... I don't know about mv or cp
<ritchie77> hello?
<tomreyn> hello.
<ritchie77> is there any server related channels ?
<pragmaticenigma> ritchie77, #ubuntu-server ... or ask your question here and perhaps someone might have a more specific channel to direct you towards if they can't answer it here
<tripelb> tomreyn: i am sorry. I used a phone and aomething distracted me last time. I had the list of commands on a card. As you remember I chocked on the last one.  --- I will include my hp model. That may be the missing link. Thanks LaurentDumont
<ritchie77> hey thanks a lot :
<tripelb> Now I am using an irc client that will do loga
<tripelb> Logs
<ritchie77> so my question is : i have a little problem during 18.04 installation - its a simple LAMP server with php 7.4  and apache2
<ritchie77> all is done according to some guides i found online
<ritchie77> idk if i can post urls here
<OerHeks> sure
<ritchie77> but the point is : on my "server laptop" i can reach my localhost by domain
<ritchie77> and by ip
<ritchie77> but i cant reach from my windows mashine by domain (only by ip)
<ritchie77> is there anything i missed ?
<ritchie77> hosts are edited
<tomreyn> !irclogs | tripelb: not striclty needed
<ubottu> tripelb: not striclty needed: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ritchie77> static ip is set up (also into the router assigment)
<ritchie77> any advices?
<pragmaticenigma> ritchie77, did you enable the firewall to allow connections to port 80 on your laptop?
<ritchie77> ufw?
<rfm_> ritchie77 said they could get from windows->server if they used ip, so it can't be firewall
<ritchie77> i can access it by ip
<tomreyn> right, it has to be a resolver issue
<rfm_> ritchie77, did you edit the host file on the windows box (not that I remember where windows keeps it..._
<ritchie77> no sir rfm_
<ritchie77> should i ? :D
<tomreyn> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts
<CoJaBo> pragmaticenigma: It turns out ctime is super low level, and can only be changed with debugfs
<CoJaBo> So this is going to suck. A lot :/
<tomreyn> ritchie77: if you want the http client (on windows) to send http requests which contain the hostname which apache httpd on ubuntu has a "servername" for then you will need to make the OS the http client runs on be able to resolve this same hostname to the ubuntu systems' ip address.
<ritchie77> i dont get the whole situation at this moment
<ritchie77> thank for your answers btw
<ritchie77> im editing hosts on the windows mashine atm
<ritchie77> but i dont even get why its not "autovisible"
<ritchie77> i will not be able to access to this server from my phone "local wifi" for example?
<ritchie77> i dont get how it works.
<tomreyn> depends on how you configured your network(s), we don't really know
<ritchie77> are you guys discord users?
<tomreyn> we are irc users
<ritchie77> oki doki
<ritchie77> so i just followed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrLAx27Npns
<ritchie77> and i stopper on php install . : thats enought for me
<ritchie77> apache+mysql+php7.4
<ritchie77> my conf :
<ritchie77> <VirtualHost *:80>	ServerName www.bitchie.com	ServerAdmin admin@bitchie.com	DocumentRoot /var/www/bitchie	ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log	CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined</VirtualHost># vim: syntax=apache ts=4 sw=4 sts=4 sr noet
<ritchie77> my hosts :
<ritchie77> 127.0.0.1 localhost192.168.1.77 bitchie.com127.0.1.1 homelan# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopbackfe00::0 ip6-localnetff00::0 ip6-mcastprefixff02::1 ip6-allnodesff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<ritchie77> my server has a static ip pointing to 192.168.1.77
<ritchie77> and i have this rule set up on my router
<ritchie77> im getting creazy bois , i swear
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ritchie77
<ubottu> ritchie77: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ritchie77> oh sorry
<ritchie77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wKBqrkgFG9/
<ritchie77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4MgMvFvSMk/
<ritchie77> so , nothing to do here
<ritchie77> thnx for an effort bois
<lotuspsychje> patience ritchie77
<roliacole> hi
<roliacole> how do i find the name of the pkg that installed ssh file
<ducasse> roliacole: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<qih> I downloaded & installed the latest Ubuntu Desktop 19.10, what is it called?
<qih> I had Lubuntu Latest but wanted the full functionality of the 'real' Ubuntu but I am having some sound oddities.
<roliacole> ducasse: thx but i can't ssh because server on pc has ufw installed blocking connections
<roliacole> is there a guide for ssh over lan on ufw doing bad things to block
<roliacole> ufw unblock port 22 what's the command
<Robert74> What can go wrong if I just installed only one package (libgmp3c2:i386) from the package list of Ubuntu 12.04?
<Robert74> What might be the worst thing?
<tomreyn> mixing packages from different releases (especially !EOL ones) is not supported here. some reasons: high probability of package dependency conflicts (i.e. broken apt), introducing security vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> if you're lucky, "it doesn't work", if you're less lucky, "it works" and you get motivated to continue using it.
<Robert74> If apt didn't show any errors and everything works fine (even FreeArc works at last because of libgmp3c2:i386) then... does it mean I might suffer ONLY from security vulnerabilities?
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, it's hard to know what can happen. Most notibly is that if the 12.04 server your using is shut down, apt will likely encounter issues. When you're leveraging an end-of-life server, you're not only unable to receive support here, but you are at risk for an instable system.
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, What is FreeArc... because the references that I see for it refer to a file compression tool.
<Robert74> It is a file compression tool.
<pragmaticenigma> why are you trying to instal it from 12.04 server?
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, What purpose do you need it for?
<Robert74> because it was not present on the present-day package lists
<Robert74> It is considered the best compression tool nowadays that is why I needed it
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, There is a reason for that... it's no longer maintained or developed. So it is not considered the best compression tool. That would be your own opinion.
<Robert74> no, there are some researchs, like here: maximumcompression.com; the authors of this site compared lots of compression tools, so... FreeArc performed better than WinRAR, for example.
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, That site was last updated in 2011... almost a decade ago
<Robert74> oh
<Robert74> anyway... I tried it on my own, I compared it packing my project (2,79 GB) and *.ZIP was 2,47 GB, *.7Z was 1,86 GB, but *.ARC was 0,98 and it had been packed two times faster than 7zip...
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, Understand that from here on in, you've been told it's not supported, and continuing to run it is at your own risk. Also, based on the project home page several issues exist with FreeArc that will remain unresolved. Including memory heap overflows, a serious memory leak, and an off-by-one error leading to data corruption.
<pragmaticenigma> Robert74, I would encourage you to consider doing some new research and find a tool that meets your needs better. If only because the performance of more contemporary compressors can make use of the multithreaded/multiprocessor environments of newer CPUs.
<parakovsky_> any scenarios where I can't expand system partition? I've booted from USB and I can see unallocated space but I can't expand system partition anyways.
<Bashing-om> parakovsky_: What file system partitioning? One can not mess with an "extended" partition until its logical partions are deleted.
<parakovsky_> Bashing-om: ext4
<parakovsky_> Bashing-om: it's just that google said that it's possible to extend system partition but apparently it's not always the case
<parakovsky_> Bashing-om: file system partition is the one Ubuntu installed on for example
<Bashing-om> parakovsky_: Show in a paste bin site ' sudo parted -l ' so we see what you are working with.
<parakovsky_> Bashing-om: https://0bin.net/paste/Wsn7uD-gpMkHW3+G#NOfKGodlhD2eM9yG9rk3AknheHkRuGrVKAXs1P7P1xs
<LaurentDumont> I don't think that "system partition" is a thing though. You should be able to change most partitions sizes.
<parakovsky_> I am interested in expanding from 120 GB drive.
<parakovsky_> It's the one system installed at
<parakovsky_> Currently Ubuntu occupies only half of it
<parakovsky_> The rest is unallocated
<LaurentDumont> Your Grub is 60GB?
<parakovsky_> No it's not
<parakovsky_> it's 1 mb
<LaurentDumont> Ah, I see.
<LaurentDumont> I'm not too sure in that case. You have your swap taking the beginning of your drive, then free space between the swap and the grub
<parakovsky_> yeah I think that's that
<parakovsky_> what can I do about it?
<LaurentDumont> I'm not familiar enough with disk operations of that kind from the CMD line.
<LaurentDumont> But Gparted from a live CD should let you move the partitions around
<LaurentDumont> So that way you could have your grub, swap, and extend the / from the rest.
<parakovsky_> It's not I've tried.
<LaurentDumont> In that case, sorry I'm not too sure myself.
<LaurentDumont> If Gparted can't, maybe CLI could?
<LaurentDumont> But that's probably what gparted does in the background so I'm a bit surprised.
<tomreyn> parakovsky_: i would also expect gparted to be able to handle this. you'd need to move the bios_grub partition (sda2) to the start of the unallocated space (after partition 1) first, then resize the ext4 partition (sda3) to maximum size (towards the front).
<tomreyn> parakovsky_: if i had to do so on a temrinal i'd probably remove partition2 (the bios-grub partition) and re-create it  with the same size right after the swap partition, then re-run grub.install /dev/sda. then boot the system from a live iso and delete partition 3 on what used to be sda. and recreate it as starting from behind the bios_grub one, then resize the file system on it. but i'm not sure the last step would really work since i'm not
<tomreyn> sure it would still find the file system. all of this needs to be done while none of these file systems are mounted.
<tomreyn> ...and only after  ensuring your backups are complete and recent and restorable.
<parakovsky_> that's too hard
<parakovsky_> so the problem is the sequence, ok I got it.
<fullstack> anyone ever use AutoKey AutoKey-gtk? When I setup a key it just freezes my keyboard
<tripelb> Re vlc in 18.04 o puy on a library disc.. open disc and I get a chose_ language screen and there is not more. Any ideas?
<FaTaL_G> hello! I what I hope is a simple question. "resolv.conf" for ubuntu (I'm running 18.04); where should it be located? I have an NXDOMAIN error I googled, and I'm reading a number of answers that indicate /etc/resolv.conf should be a symlink (but it isn't), and that it should symlink to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf; then others said DO NOT do that, it bypasses the kernel checking of domains......
<ryuo> ... kernel checking of domains? since when does the kernel act as a DNS server?
<FaTaL_G> well, using resolv
<FaTaL_G> ryuo, heres the q&a that got me looking and wondering, and even moreso, why on earth do I have 3 resolv.conf's that were all edited today (*not by me*):  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058750/new-alert-keeps-showing-up-server-returned-error-nxdomain-mitigating-potential
<jayjo> ive been having bluetooth problems, now I have a new pair of headphones (so I know they work) that I'm unable to connect to my ubuntu machine, but I know it works (via other devices). lsusb gives me `Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0` . Do I need additional drivers to get this working correctly? Ubuntu 19.10
<jayjo> nothing in dmesg though
<FaTaL_G> the accepted answer, has a comment stating its not the right answer, and then another poster noted not to make the change, (hermann klein's post), which is what got me wondering.... why I have more than one "active" resolv.conf
<tomreyn> read systemd-resolved(8).
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me try and get my wifi working on my laptop? Fresh install. I tried dropping a driver file in /lib/firmware and rebooting but it didn't work. Currently using an external wifi module
<tomreyn> jayjo: if you'd like to inspect this from a temrinal (so as to get proper warnings / error messages), you may want to use the hcitool and hciconfig commands (package "bluez") as well as the bt-device and bt-audio commands (package "bluez-tools")
<tomreyn> i'm afraid that's pretty much all i know about bluetooth.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn,ryuo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6C9HNwTSd/   ... understood, but why would they all be edited at different times all today?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: identify the PCI ID first of all.  lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<FaTaL_G> thats what raised an eye and got me wondering. Maybe via apt-get update / upgrade etc it touched them. I'll have to look again on a reboot.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/nekmw
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: you have or had installed the "resolvconf" package, i guess, mabye this added to it.
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: which ubuntu versio is this?   lsb_release -ds
<FaTaL_G> thanks tomreyn. It makes sense
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: so you run the HWE kernel, i.e.     unamr -r     reports somethign about 5.0.0-37?
<Orcs53> Hi guys! I have a question is anyone is available. Cheers
<tomreyn> * uname -r
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: can you     sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge && sudo update-pciids     and reboot?
<Orcs53> I am trying to setup a remote desktop solution on Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 LTS, I have tried Gnome's inbuilt VNC option with no success, I have also tried TigerVNC again with no success. I plan to connect using RealVNC on Android, and do this via SSH port forwarding. I am seeking any advice on good solutions on how to setup a remote desktop to phone
<Orcs53> solution. Also, the use of VNC is not necessary, it is the first thing that came to mind, and I am open to other options.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, I'll reboot when this gets done installing and come back and contact you
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: this would get you kernel 5.3 (5.1 is needed for the Intel "Killer" Wifi), and update your PCI device ionformation (just for convenience)
<amazoniantoad> Oh I see
<amazoniantoad> So my kernel was too old
<Orcs53> The problem I faced using Gnome's inbuilt VNC is when connecting from the RealVNC app an error prompt along the lines of authentication option unavailable. In the case of TigerVNC, any remote connections caused the systemd service to crash.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, rebooting now
<Orcs53> I am keen to setup a solution which starts a boot and doesn't require any intervention on the server PC for a client to connect. Any advice would be appreciated!
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, it's working now, thanks
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: very well, you're welcome. this must be a rather new computer, so you may want to go over the warnings and errors reported by    journalctl -b -p3
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I think my question just got trickier. Granted, this system used to be 14, 16, etc. Its not a "clean install of 18" I built it as a router. so I have indeed installed resolvconf, but reading these posts, it says resolvconf is only needed/used for "older" setups and newer Ubuntu uses stub-resolv.conf..... Can you direct me to any explanation on the need for one over the other?
<tomreyn> Orcs53: vnc would be the default solution, i'd say, but i haven't done it on 18.04 myself, especially not with this epcific android client. another option would be to give x2go a try.
<FaTaL_G> Im just trying to ensure it doesn't have a dependency to networkmanager (since I dont use it)... I'll keep googling
<Orcs53> tomreyn, Thanks for your response. I agree, VNC is the ideal solution for me, due to the abundance of cross-platform clients. But, as noted, I am having issues getting a solution working.
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: i couldn't point you to such a writeup, but i would also suggest not to use resolvconf but to use systemd-networkd, i.e. have the symlink at /etc/resolv.conf point to ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf and optionally use netplan for network confguration (rendering the systemd-networkd configuration)
<tomreyn> Orcs53: There are cross platform client and server implementations for VNC (as there are for x2go). the difficulties you may face with vnc are usually around requring a password prompt (not all implementations support it, and you may not actually need it on the server side if you have a single human user on this computer and are connecting through SSH anyways, allowing VNC access to localhost only.
<tomreyn> different VNC (RFB) protocol versions can also pose problems.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure this is relevant to you, so take it as an example: last time i needed to connect from a windows system to ubuntu running vino, i needed to disable the password prompt on the vino server (using "vino-preferences") and needed to use tighvnc-viewer on the windows system.
<tomreyn> this is years ago, though
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I'll give it a whack.... I do use BIND, so this wiki seems to imply BIND needs resolvconf (although this is talking about openresolv 'subscribers')
<FaTaL_G> Im not using netplan or network manager, just interfaces, bind, hostapd
<tomreyn> Orcs53: asctually that's wrong, what I needed to do was to actually set a password, since the tightvnc client would not be able to handle the "New connections must ask for access" login variant.
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: you run bind on the computer itself?
<FaTaL_G> yes
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: as a cache or authoritative?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, to intercept blacklisted names just to /dev/null known ad sites and bad hosts
<tomreyn> ok, does it cache recursive lookups, though?
<FaTaL_G> for the clients. Thus, the primary DNS. I dont want the clients to use external dns (like ISP or whatever)
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, I'd have to say no. ugh, that would get ugly (data size and staleness wise)... I didn't set it up to cache
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, so my clients (with default ipv4 setup and gettng "dhcp" addresses from the router, get a dns address of 192.168.1.1 (which is the router... ubuntu)
<tomreyn> so then you *may* want to continue to use a local (dns client) cache. and have systemd-resolve query the local bind instance through that cache.
<FaTaL_G> so that machine is pretending to be authoritive (but its looking up all requests)
<tomreyn> you may want it to do caching in this scenario from a privacy point of view.
<FaTaL_G> good point
<FaTaL_G> ugh... data
<tomreyn> another option would be to look into these modern resolver options, DoH, DoT and dnscrypt.
<tomreyn> +dnssec
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, indeed. Yea, there's going to be a overhead hit... but hey... my i5 router with e1000 cards can handle it over the $400 arm linksys/netgear/2005-era procs :D
<FaTaL_G> of course it is NOT an #ubuntu question to answer (but if anyone has an opinion to share), I'll need to of course trust the dns provider (do I use verizon, google, free, or paid!)
<tomreyn> if you run a real cache yourself it'll talk to the authoritative NS itself, and should be able to talk to them via DNSSEC (most of the time) which means you don't need to trust intermediaries so much. if you prefer to just run a forwarding proxy you can pick whomever you trust the most. there are some lists of open and non censoring and (claiming to be) privacy friendly public dns caches out there.
<tomreyn> of the big ones, i think quad9 and cloudflare state they don't keep / share your data.
<FaTaL_G> cool. I'll look into itsome tomorrow. I'll reboot tonight and ensure the resolv is at least behaving ;) thanks for the guidance
<FaTaL_G> still trying to fix that issue where I have to ifup after a reboot sometimes and thats been the case for a few years now. hahaha. I'll get there.
<tomreyn> good luck, you're welcome. maybe look for more specific channels for more optinion (!alis may help)
<FaTaL_G> kk
<FaTaL_G> !alias
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<FaTaL_G> lol, tired.....
<CarlFK> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/all/sidedoor/filelist  shows /etc/sidedoor/config  but I don't see that.  I may have deleted it.  how do I re-install so that it puts it in place?
<CarlFK> sudo apt reinstall sidedoor - did stuff, but no config file
<CarlFK> purge.. install, now it is there.  good.
<Orcs53> Ok, I think I have found the issue that is stopping from connecting from the VNC Android app, apparently the Gnome Screen Sharing program (i.e. Vino) has encryption enabled by default, which is unsupported by many clients. I have read that setting "gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption" to "false" will allow connections. I have set this
<Orcs53> setting to "false", but it is not persistent, any ideas on how to make this change persistent through restarts?
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53: did you find the setting in dconf-editor?
<Orcs53> lotuspsychje, I have been setting it via the command line, and haven't tried dconf-editor yet? Should I try it? Is changes in dconf editor persistent?
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53: i think you should try yeah
<Orcs53> Is there anyway to set it using dconf on the command line? Or, must you use the editor?
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53: the way you described before is the cli way, gsettings set..
<ws2k3> OerHeks:  ur around?
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: is it going to be about 14.04?
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: hmm let me think about this realy hard. but since you ask it. no :D
<lotuspsychje> just ask your question into the channel then
<ws2k3> i think ctrl is mappen to the windows key or vice versa. but how can i check if that is the case
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: 18.04.03 without kidding :D:D
<EriC^^> ws2k3: "xmodmap -pke"
<EriC^^> or type "xev" in a terminal and see what it says when you press the buttons
<ws2k3> EriC^^:  what exacly should i be looking for?
<ws2k3> EriC^^:  cause currently super + c does cansel stuff. but ctrl + c does not cansel stuff. so im not quite sure what going on now
<EriC^^> ws2k3:
<EriC^^> ws2k3: xmodmap -pke | grep " 37"
<ws2k3> EriC^^:  keycode  37 = Super_L NoSymbol Super_L
<EriC^^> ws2k3: ah it seems ctrl is set to super
<EriC^^> ws2k3: to confirm, type "xev" in a terminal, then hold ctrl, it should say keycode xxxx (Super_L) or ctrl_l
<EriC^^> keycode is like the physical button id, and super_l or ctrl_l is what it's binded to
<ws2k3> EriC^^: it seems super is mappen to ctrl and ctrl is mapped to super
<ws2k3> EriC^^:  any way to reset this?
<EriC^^> ws2k3: it used to be xmodmap before but it's deprecated, the new tool/method is xkb i think
<ducasse> xkbcomp and setxkbmap, yes
<EriC^^> for xmodmap it used to be like xmodmap -e "keycode 37=Ctrl_L"
<ducasse> you can still use xmodmap, but if anything calls an xkb tool your changes will be reset
<ikkuranus> I added an smb share to the fstab but it never seems to use the credentials I have specified.
<ikkuranus> any suggestions? I made sure the credentials file is owned by root and has 600 for permissions
<EriC^^> ws2k3: https://askubuntu.com/questions/254424/how-can-i-change-what-keys-on-my-keyboard-do-how-can-i-create-custom-keyboard/706210#706210
<EriC^^> ws2k3: basically add "key <LCTL> {        [ Control_L             ]       };" to the mappings, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/xkb/*, then restart x session
<EriC^^> same for super button
<EriC^^> key <LWIN> {        [ Super_L               ]       };
<EriC^^> mappings file is /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc , i think you want to put it at the bottom of the list to override the earlier ones
<EriC^^> ws2k3: ^
<Orcs53> Hi guys! For anyone whom can help me with Ubuntu and VNC. After posting a few questions here I've had some success with Gnome Screen Sharing (i.e. Vino), and managed to disable the encryption (which stops most clients from connecting) using dconf-editor as suggested. I've found that Screen Sharing isn't the solution I am looking for. As, I'd like
<Orcs53> VNC to start at boot time, and for new connections to a desktop environment that is different to the environment on the host computers monitor. I have TigerVNC installed, and I believe this can do what I want. But, I've had some issues getting the TigerVNC working. Can anyone provide advice on getting TigerVNC working on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<ikkuranus> if anyone with a suggestion to my above problem send me a pm as I gotta get some sleep
<akkonrad> do you know any calendar app that does not look like something designed in 80s?
<freakynl> akkonrad: you mean something that screws you over by showing 8 or 9 days on a row (or any number that isn't equal to the number of days in a week)?
<ws2k3> EriC^^: im a bit confused how i should setup my keymapping. im used to work on mac. so i want to use super +c and super + v for copy and paste in ubuntu. but ctrl should still be ctrl cause i need ctrl + c to cansel tasks in terminal
<EriC^^> ws2k3: ok, then add "key <LWIN> {        [ Control_L               ]       };" to the end of the keys in the file /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<EriC^^> also same for right super if you want it too, RWIN and Control_R
<ducasse> that will take you back to how you started out
<EriC^^> ws2k3: ducasse right, also make sure that "key <LCTL> {        [ Control_L               ]       };" is also there so ctrl is still mapped to control, same for right control RCTL Control_L
<ducasse> then you lose super entirely
<akkonrad> freakynl, no, I men something that looks more like google calendar, not like microsoft word 97
<akkonrad> I used gnome calendar which I find very nice, but just wondering if you know anything that looks nicer
<lotuspsychje> akkonrad: apt-cache search calendar, try a few, live dangerous
<freakynl> akkonrad: I use the calendar (in the digital clock) from KDE, but only to see what day it is, how many days till a certain date, weeknumbers etc. My appointments all go into google calendar (private) or outlook web access (business). Without knowing what you're looking for it's really hard to advise something. You share nothing about required functionality.
<freakynl> also note that looks usually aren't a high priority on linux, being functional comes first
<akkonrad> sorry freakynl, I'm looking for something to integrate with all my google accounts (I have few of them) and to see my week/day details
<indoorcat> what a good midi to abc or xml conversion? can't find anything in software store and this link ---> http://abcnotation.com/software#linux the website are dated and I am have trouble installing the files, not sure if it's the linux file or not, wanted to install EasyABC
<quazimodo> hi all
<quazimodo> I'm a little confused, 18.04 comes with systemd-resolvd which caches DNS records, but does NetworkManager also run a dnsmasq?
<quazimodo> i vaguely recall networkmanager runnig a light version of dnsmasq for caching
<ioria> quazimodo, afair, NM uses dnsmasq-base (not dnsmasq) for DHCP services  and this has no interference with systemd-resolved
<quazimodo> ioria: networkmanager needs dnsqmasq-base in order to communicate with the networks DHCP server ?
<ioria> when when sharing an internet connection, yes
<quazimodo> do you mean when setting my ubuntu machine to be a gateway/nat ?
<quazimodo> i disconnected :/
<quazimodo> separately, systemd-resolvd simply caches DNS results, so if we point our /etc/resolv.conf to 127.0.0.53 then it should query the local dns, which then may have a cache miss. How does NetworkManager tell systemd-resolvd what name servers to use?
<quazimodo> basically all's well when I turn on expressvpn, which points resolv.conf to it's own DNS, but when I turn off expressvpn then I can't get any dns resolution at all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pizzadude> hi
<pizzadude> is this the fedora irc?
<eamonnmr> Lol no
<ru^2> hello
<lotuspsychje_> welcome ru^2
<ru^2> sorry for my english, but i have trouble with my laptop trying to install linux on it (the same thing happend with all distributions) : the hard drive wich is a pci express drive is completely invisible.. the devices begin with sda wich is the usb live.
<EriC^^> ru^2: did you try changing the mode of the hdd in the bios? raid to ahci etc
<ru^2> ok
<ru^2> no
<ru^2> i try
<ru^2> i have ahci and "Intel RST Premium With intel optane system acceleration", i switch to ahci, now it show an encrypted volume and many paritions , thanks
<EriC^^> ru^2: great! no problem
<ru^2> i'm wondering do you know if there is a difference in performance betwin the two modes ?
<EriC^^> no idea, i think ahci is slightly better, not sure though
<ru^2> ok :)
<rndunning> Hello! Is this a channel where I can get help with an Ubuntu issue I haven't been able to find an answer for online?
<rndunning> Linux Mint*
<wbrawner_work> rndunning people here would probably be able to help but you'd likely get better help from ##linuxmint
<rndunning> Okay, thank you!
<wbrawner_work> I shouldn't say better, but more specific
<non-sense> i'm trying to run a vncserver in the guest-session (16.04). i've added a line that starts the server in /etc/guest-session/auto.sh but doesn't appear to be working. where can I find the guest-session logsfor this?
<non-sense> *run a vncserver on login
<non-sense> I have another line in there that launches kodi and that's working
<roliacole> hi
<roliacole> ubuntu splits headers and docs in which files
<hggdh> roliacole: it will depend on the (source) package, but usually there will be a -dev version for it. Docs are usually included with the bin package
<roliacole> where are docs stored
<hggdh> roliacole: it will really depend on the package. What are you looking for?
<hggdh> (I am discarding /usr/share/doc/ for the moment)
<kinghat> if i run rsync on a dir and then run it again, does it just scan for whats new or does it run everything again?
<compdoc> kinghat, thats an option
<compdoc> you can make it do either
<roliacole> why is ubuntu packages small when compared to rolling release
<kinghat> ah the checksum flag
<roliacole> they say debian based embed the dev , libs, docs in shared way where
<ryuo> roliacole: development files are never largely not packaged with the shared libraries.
<roliacole> ryuo: but arch too has shared libs
<ryuo> roliacole: yes, but headers and static libraries do not have to be in the same package.
<ryuo> roliacole: i don't see why this is so hard to understand. ARCH chooses to include them for convenience but Debian/Ubuntu put them in separate packages.
<ryuo> the reasons for why is largely due to differences in how they build packages.
<Fevix> I've installed VLC but every time I open the Properties window to set VLC as the default for mp4 files, the Files window crashes out.
<sixwheeledbeast> your likely missing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fevix> It doesn't let me click anything. 1: Navigate to mp4 file. 2: Right click > Properties. 3: Properties window shows for a moment, then crashes without user interaction
<Fevix> I've already installed it
<Fevix> I can view MP4 files on Imgur (INstalling restricted extras was necessary got that
<Fevix> got -> for
<kinghat> i guess rsync is supposed to only copy new or changed files by default
<sixwheeledbeast> i believe so --help is your friend
<Fevix> Solution was to restart machine.
<Fevix> Proooooobably should have tried that first
<roliacole> why does ubuntu 's server always work... but arch 's don't
<roliacole> they use a CDN?
<roliacole> but what about individual mirrors
<CarlFK> dmesg shows [63755.986447] printk: Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug) ... how do I use no_console_suspend ?
<CarlFK> or.. how do I turn off suspending ?
<CarlFK> I need to pass this as a kernel param - no_console_suspend=1  - /etc/something grub?
<genii> CarlFK: Yep, /etc/default/grub file, add to the line which has GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=    ( with a space after the last option in there, and before the closing quotaion marks), after you save the file run sudo update-grub
<cluelessperson> Question, it seems that GVFS isn't mounting samba shares in /run/user/1000/gvfs/<mount>   ?
<cluelessperson> It seems that nautilus is merely browsing the share, not mounting it
<cluelessperson> how can I change this behavior?
<FaTaL_G> after boot, I see in dmesg: "ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT0._GTF.DSSP], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)" how can I determine cause&fix??
<CarlFK> genii: default. right.  thanks.
<zutat> good evening. does ubuntu currently support hybrid graphics out of the box/
<sixwheeledbeast> as in duel cards you switch between? not that I am aware
<zutat> sixwheeledbeast: exactly
<sixwheeledbeast> zutat:  quick wiki search points to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe a little outdated
<zutat> sixwheeledbeast: my favorite was this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/HybridGraphics
<sixwheeledbeast> yer 14.04
<zutat> but yes, it looks like there is no "real" hybrid graphics support yet
<sixwheeledbeast> The only multi gpu setup I have heard of has been IOMMU passthrough.
<zutat> i'm actually trying to find a nice 15" laptop that is well supported. graphics are the problem
<sixwheeledbeast> dell, system76 ?
<zutat> sixwheeledbeast: system76 laptops are not something one would really use, quality-wise, and the 15" xps has hybrid graphics
<pragmaticenigma> zutat: Ubuntu, as well as other distros, provide packages that support laptops with hybrid graphics. The stability and realibilty have improved, but there are still issues that come up. There isn't one brand or another that anyone could recommend. This channel is more focused on supporting individuals already running Ubuntu and helping them resolve issues, such as graphics drivers. It's really up to you to find hardware forums
<pragmaticenigma> that are more focused on compatibility between linux and various hardware manufactures. You can try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware to see if people there have familiarity or suggestions on brands to focus on or stay away from.
<zutat> ok
<mattfly> sudo dpkg --list | egrep -i --color 'linux-image|linux-headers' | wc -l  shows that i have 72 kernels
<mattfly> how to get rid of those? apt autoremove doesnt solve that
<mguy> zutat: Renovo!
<mattfly> i dont mean all of those but to keep just the one im running now.. of course
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly, I'm not 100% certain, but I don't think that's how you determine which packages are actually installed
<mattfly> how to get rid of older kernels
<mattfly> inside lib/modules i still have 4.14.41-0.....generic
<hggdh> mattfly: dpkg -l linux\*-generic | grep ^ii
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly, what hggdh just posted will return the packages that are actually in state "installed"
<tomreyn> zutat: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME this should work on ubuntu just fine
<tomreyn> note how DRI PRIME (for open source drivers) != NVIDIA PRIME (for NVIDIA proprietary drivers and some other driver)
<mattfly> eh did i miss something
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly: dpkg -l linux\*-generic | grep ^ii
<pragmaticenigma> That will return the packages that are actually installed on your machine
<mattfly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zbmtSWTG7P/
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly, do you have extra PPAs installed on your machine? Did you manually install those kernels? What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mattfly> 18.04, i might have other ppas but not for installing kernels
<pragmaticenigma> mattfly, You enable HWE or anything?
<mattfly> no
<tomreyn> apt-mark showauto | grep ^linux-
<tomreyn> your versioned ^linux-(image|headers)-.* packages should all be set to automatically installed if you want the mechanism which automatically removed them to work
<hggdh> I think autoremove will remove the older kernels. So 'sudo apt -s --purge autoremove' should show kernel packages being selected (the -s will simulate execution, not actually do anything)
<tomreyn> i.e.    apt-mark showmanual | grep ^linux-    should not list versioned linux image and header packages (other than hwe-$UBUNTU_VERSION)
<GrimSleepless> Happy holidays everyone!
<GrimSleepless> Anyone knows where I could find information on apt api? I am looking to create a python package to interact with apt
<pragmaticenigma> GrimSleepless, "apt" is an application, there is no api. Also, if you are planning on creating automation scripts, focus your efforts on "apt-get" as it's more appropriate for automation tasks. Also, for assistance with developement, you might want to check out #ubuntu-app-devel for development topics please
<GrimSleepless> pragmaticenigma:  Thank you, I will ask over there
<tomreyn> there's python-apt*
<tomreyn> or python3-apt* rather
<GrimSleepless> tomreyn:  Thank! I know, I have tried it. The project seems to be using outdated technologies/modules. I am trying to use the module within venv which doesn't work well and make it more complicated than it should be :)
<tomreyn> aptdeaemon is in regular use, and i think the python3 apt bindings are, too, so i don't think it can be outdated. i can't comment on the quality, though.
<tomreyn> GrimSleepless: ^
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, the project pages that I'm able to find haven't been touched in several years. I don't know where the project lives anymore, but all roads lead to the same statement "Unstable" listed on them
<jwk> hi
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: which project do you mean there?
<jwk> i removed nginx files and im trying re install it , but the files doesn't come again
<jwk> i used
<jwk> apt-get remove nginx && apt-get install nginx
<jwk> the files still not back
<jwk> nginx folder is deleted permanent
<GrimSleepless> tomreyn:  yeah, our team decided not to use aptdeamon. I am going to keep searching.
<pragmaticenigma> jwk, try "apt-get --reinstall install nginx"
<jwk> worked thanks
<tomreyn> GrimSleepless: #ubuntu-app-devel indeed seems like the more appropriate place to me.
<pragmaticenigma> jwk, In the future, make copies of the configuration files before you edit them. And always use apt to remove and install with. It's not a good idea to manually delete things that were installed with the package manager
<tomreyn> GrimSleepless: good luck!
<jwk> pragmaticenigma: got another problem now , the nginx file is empty
<jwk> the default configs are not there
<tomreyn> jwk: looks like you'Re getting help in #debian with it now?
<tomreyn> also in ##linux
<GrimSleepless> tomreyn:  thanks! :)
<k0d3g3ar> are there any general new feature lists for 20.04 published anywhere?
<amazoniantoad> when I try to boot into ubuntu, after installing xen, I get the following error: can't find hwmatch. Can anyone help me resolve this?
<Bashing-om> !20.04 | k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<chucara> Hi. I'm in dire need of additional disk space. Anyone here with a good suggestion on finding the stuff that can be deleted? I tried ncdu, but it appear to follow symlinks, and only accounts for 25% of my total usage?
<ryuo> chucara: how old is the installation?
<chucara> ryuo: 18.04 LTS, been running for years
<chucara> (And upgraded now and again, naturally)
<ryuo> chucara: best place to start is removing old kernels. those stay around indefinitely if not explicitly removed.
<ryuo> try: apt autoremove --purge -y
<ryuo> that will remove anything the system thinks is safe to remove.
<KNERD> chucara: This will tel you the largest 20 files on your drive    -->   du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 20
<ryuo> packge wise
<chucara> ryuo: I thought I had it set to auto prune. But sudo dpkg --list | egrep -i --color 'linux-image|linux-headers' | wc -l
<KNERD> many times those log files can acculate a lot of space on drives
<EriC^^> chucara: sudo apt-get clean
<ryuo> removing old kernels is just what I'd start with.
<ryuo> they're generally a waste of space if you're running fine on current one.
<KNERD> aren;t old kernels rather on a seperate partition?
<Bashing-om> chucara: In addition, one can also clean out the cache ' sudo apt clean '.
<ryuo> they never specified their layout so i don't know.
<chucara> ryuo: I already did a clean earlier, it removed 110ish MB. I do still wonder why the above command lists 106
<ryuo> the default setup often puts everything on one partition.
<ryuo> chucara: what command?
<chucara> ryuo: sudo dpkg --list | egrep -i --color 'linux-image|linux-headers' | wc -l
<EriC^^> chucara: paste it's output minus the | wc -l
<EriC^^> (in a pastebin)
<KNERD> i think it puts the /boot in a seperate partition for default
<zutat> i like the filelight tool for finding out there the space went
<chucara> https://pastebin.com/RPJC7xhk
<EriC^^> only on lvm installs KNERD
<KNERD> ok
<chucara> I can say firsthand that /boot gets full of old kernels :)  To the point where apt can't remove anything
<ryuo> that makes no sense.
<ryuo> removal should not require extra space.
<chucara> ryuo: No, but with 0B free, there is a lot of things that don't exactly work as intended :)
<ryuo> I'd start with removing some old log files then.
<EriC^^> chucara: can you pastebin "df -h"
<ryuo> then trying to use apt to remove some of those.
<ryuo> wow this is the worst i've seen in a long time.
<ryuo> try using autoremove first.
<EriC^^> chucara: btw those packages in dpkg's output aren't anything to worry about, they're "rc" (package configs) remaining only
<ryuo> oh.
<chucara> EriC^^: Ok thanks, just seemed like a lot
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me with this error? I don't get why I'm getting this hwmatch error. ;_;
<EriC^^> what error amazoniantoad
<chucara> Disk space: https://pastebin.com/ZGXF54sw
<ryuo> chucara: there's still some you can delete
<amazoniantoad> EriC^^, I installed xen and when I try to boot into it I get this error, "error: cant find hwmatch"
<Bashing-om> chucara: ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed...
<amazoniantoad> I am able to work around it by just booting directly into ubuntu, but that isn't actually fixing the issue
<EriC^^> chucara: yeah, looks like there is a separate /boot partition, i wonder what's filling up "/" though
<EriC^^> chucara: can you pastebin "du -sh /* | sort -h" might take a while though
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: which ubuntu version, and show the error message in context
<chucara> EriC^^: Yeah, I really need to upgrade the drive soon, but until then I just need to clear down to around 10% so that elasticsearch will work again :D
<EriC^^> *sudo du -sh /* | sort -h chucara
<KNERD> that is why i mentioend this command-->   du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 20  Which will show the 20 largest files, you can modify to show more
<EriC^^> did du have an option to not go beyond the filesystem? like find has
<tomreyn> -x
<chucara> KNERD: It just finished now because it started traversing my mounts on my NAS. :/  All top 20 files are stored there :p
<ryuo> chucara: check how much is in your Downloads folder. that can also hold a lot of stuff you don't need to keep.
<EriC^^> thanks tomreyn
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS the error message I cannot copy because it shows up only when I try to boot into xen. but the message simply says, "cannot find hwmatch"
<chucara> ryuo: This is Ubuntu server that I use headless.. I assume I won't have such a folder then.
<tomreyn> EriC^^: you'Re very welcome ;)
<EriC^^> chucara: type "sudo du -sxh /* | sort -h"
<ryuo> chucara: I see.
<KNERD> oh, traversing NAS.? hmmm.. I can you do things like /home or /var
<EriC^^> tomreyn: :)
<chucara> KNERD: Not sure I follow you. I meant that it started looking in my mounts, which are of course not local to that machine, and it returned the results from another machine.
<ryuo> chucara: you can free up maybe a gigabyte if you remove all the remaining kernels that aren't the running one.
<KNERD> chucara: Instead of du -a /| sort -n -r | head -n 20 , you can do lile ->  du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 20  or du -a /home| sort -n -r | head -n 20
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: i can only find one web page about "cant find hwmatch", none about "cannot find hwmatch"
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: it seems to be related to grub
<ryuo> chucara: do you need some advice on how to remove those?
<tomreyn> specifically grub's hwmatch.mod module
<chucara> I think logs and tmp folders are pretty big, but I don't know how much I can just delete
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, maybe I'm misquoting then. I am recalling the error from last night.
<ryuo> chucara: /tmp is normally cleaned automatically.
<chucara> ryuo: Ok, let me just regroup here. Poor system is running a du and ncdu at the same time.. Might be a little while
<KNERD> chucara: /home/ and /var tend to be bigest offender areas of disk space. You cna normally delete all the old log files
<EriC^^> amazoniantoad: how are you booting grub? legacy? uefi? maybe switch the booting method
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: the only package providing this file on 18.04.3 is grub-pc-bin, creating /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/hwmatch.mod
<ryuo> chucara, try this first: apt purge -y linux-{image,modules,modules-extra}-4.15.0-62
<amazoniantoad> EriC^^, uefi
<EriC^^> perhaps you're running uefi, but booting in legacy and it has a grub there but no i386-pc modules dir
<ryuo> chucara: ok...
<amazoniantoad> EriC^^, I see
<EriC^^> amazoniantoad: oh, so same for both xen and barebone?
<chucara> ryuo: Hmm ok.. The biggest sinners appear to be docker containers and volumes. Maybe I need to check exactly what those are first.
<ryuo> chucara: i would remove the extra kernel packages first. what I gave you will get you started.
<chucara> (In /var, that is)
<ryuo> chucara: it's maintenance that you should do anyway from time to time.
<amazoniantoad> EriC^^, no no I'm not sure what xen is doing. but this computer only allows for uefi. The bios does not support legacy mode
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, interesting
<ryuo> chucara: that'll give you a fair bit of space back.
<ryuo> chucara: just change the number string at the end to the kernel you're wanting to remove.
<ryuo> it's what i use for cleaning up old kernels on my server.
<EriC^^> amazoniantoad: i see, try to boot xen explicitly in uefi mode
<amazoniantoad> EriC^^, how?
<KNERD> ryuo: He has already shown us a paste where the kernels are in seperate /boot parititon
<ryuo> KNERD: so? the kernel isn't stored just on /boot.
<ryuo> part of it resides in /lib
<EriC^^> amazoniantoad: tbh i've never used xen but i think this might help https://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Xen_EFI#Booting_Xen_under_EFI_platform
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: it's been a whiole that i used xen, i guess it may be installing grub-pc-bin to bootstrap VMs, not sure. have you considere dusing kvm instead, it seems to be the preferred option for many use cases nowadays.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, i'll look into kvm
<amazoniantoad> Thanks guys
<KNERD> ryuo: the compiled kernels are, but not the source
<KNERD> but true, there could be a symbolic link to his main partition
<ryuo> KNERD: and the compiled kernel modules are in /lib. removing the unused kernels would free up space on both.
<EriC^^> there are only 3 installed kernels, the rest are merely the leftover configs
<KNERD> yes, true. thanks for pointing that out
<EriC^^> "ii" at the start means installed, "rc" means it's been removed, but not "purged" so the configs remain
<chucara> docker volumes free 2GB, images not that much. That helped a little. Running the scan on /var again. I'm following your discussion on kernel and reading back to figure out what to do :D
<EriC^^> chucara: any output on "sudo du -sxh /* | sort -h" ?
<chucara> EriC^^: Lost that in a clear.. Running it again :D
<KNERD> chucara: Maybe it's time to pull out Clonezilla and use it on a new larger drive?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: so after much searching i can now tell you that the original erro message would have been "can't find command hwmatch". *this one* has many search result son the web, which points out the importance on getting the exact error message before you start investigating (or have others investigate) a problem.
<chucara> KNERD: I'm about to pull the trigger on a Ryzen. I already have 2x2TB NVMe disk in store, but they don't fit in my aging motherboard
<chucara> KNERD: Suffice to say that my usage has outgrown this machine in pretty much every way
<KNERD> Yeah, I just bought a WD Black edition, and 3500k read and write speed
<rkta> I have a /etc/apt/preferences file with permission 600, if I do a aptitude search as non-root user I get a segfault on bionic. Is this a known issue or should I file a bug?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: so this can be bug 1840560
<ubottu> bug 1840560 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) ""error: can't find command hwmatch" during grub" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840560
<chucara> Ok, /var is 80GB, with 40GB in /aufs/diff for docker and 25GB in containers
<chucara> Guess I really am close to the ceiling
<tomreyn> !aptitude | rkta
<ubottu> rkta: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<chucara> With /8GiB in tmp, 1.5GiB in /logs
<rkta> tomreyn: What is the recommended tool for the command line?
<ryuo> chucara: i would start with removing old kernel packages. those are ones you can afford to lose without problem.
<tomreyn> rkta: apt or apt-get nowadays
<ryuo> chucara: this should also be safe command to clean up logs: find /var/log -type f -name '*.gz' -delete
<EriC^^> chucara: restarting should clear the 8gb in /tmp
<ryuo> chucara: it will delete all the archived logs.
<pragmaticenigma> rkta, For package management from the command line, it is recommended that you use apt
<tomreyn> rkta: i would think that setting the preferences fiel to 600 is incorrect, too, though.
<chucara> ryuo: Apologies for my ignorance, but is there a difference between kernel images and packages? (I've already understood that there is also 'configs')
<rkta> tomreyn: That maybe, but segfaulting is always incorrect
<ryuo> chucara: every package potentially has configuration data that is saved for if the package is later reinstalled.
<rkta> apt doesn't crash btw
<ryuo> chucara: but a 'purge' will remove that as well. it's a complete removal of the packag.e
<tomreyn> rkta: i agree. you could file a bug against aptitude on this if there's none, yet
<KNERD> chucara: Using command "sudo find /tmp -type f -atime +10 -delete" will clean up the /tmp for anything older than 10 days.
<KNERD> I fyou want to clean that up
<chucara> ryuo: Ok, but if I run "apt-mark showauto 'linux-image-.*'" and only see three images, are we will talking about the same?
<ryuo> chucara: i've never used that command, so I don't know. I was going off your previous dpkg list.
<chucara> ryuo: Ok - they more or less show the same thing now. 4.15.9-62, 70, 72
<chucara> ryuo 4.15.0 of course
<ryuo> so try this: apt purge -y linux-{image,modules,modules-extra}-4.15.0-62
<ryuo> first
<EriC^^> hold on..
<chucara> ryuo: But 62 is my current version
<ryuo> what now?
<ryuo> chucara: it is? seriously? i was expecting you to be on 72 not 62.
<EriC^^> chucara: if you want to clean up that dpkg list, run   dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "rc" && $2 ~ /linux/ {print $2}' | sudo xargs apt-get purge -y
<ryuo> chucara: check what uname says
<ryuo> chucara: uname -a
<ryuo> i mean
<chucara> ryuo: My current dkpg list: https://pastebin.com/8Nq2xwKK
<ryuo> chucara: so what version does uname say?
<chucara> ryuo: Linux ubuntu 4.15.0-62-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 4 20:55:53 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ryuo> let me guess. you haven't rebooted in a long time.
<ryuo> your system should be running -72 if you have.
<chucara> ryuo: I only reboot for power outages :D
<ryuo> well no wonder...
<ryuo> it's a good idea to reboot before going much further.
<chucara> ryuo: It's a server... 107 days uptime
<KNERD> yeah, a lot of file cleanup is done during rebootsd
<ryuo> so? i reboot mine at least once a month.
<ryuo> it helps ensure security updates get applied.
<ryuo> particularly kernel ones
<chucara> Hohum.. I didn't actually think that was necessary on ubuntu.
<ryuo> well. most system updates will try to tell you a reboot is now required.
<ryuo> if one does require it.
<chucara> Though. I must admit I haven't really done it on my windows server either :)
<tomreyn> not as much if you use canonical livepatch
<ryuo> particularly when you login.
<tomreyn> ...or a similar live kernel patching service. but if you don't you should plan regular reboots.
<ryuo> at least once a month given how often kernel updates can be.
<chucara> Well.. Today I learned :D
<ryuo> that should mostly solve  your space issue...
<ryuo> after reboot you can remove the 2 older kernel packages and clean up logs
<tomreyn> (and even if you do live kernel patching you still want to plan for regular reboots)
<chucara> It's just a hobby server, it's not mission critical. Biggest problem is remembering to do so
<tomreyn> if it's got internet access then its critical that you handle it responsibly, so it doesn't get compromised and doesn't run ddos attacks against others-
<chucara> It is open on port 443 indeed
<chucara> Problem is a extremely rarely interact directly with the machine
<chucara> ^I
<tomreyn> you can even automatie those reboots, look at the unattended-upgrades package
<chucara> Hmm. "Failed deactivating swap /dev/mappter/ubuntu--vg-swap_1" It's been shutting down for 8 mins now
<chucara> tomreyn: Good point, I will look into that
<chucara> Ok, let's like a mission accomplished. Thanks a lot for the help guys. Both in terms of disk space and upgrade advice :D
<chucara> ^looks
<chucara> I assume this is good starting point for me assuming I want to avoid breaking changes: https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<tomreyn> chucara: you're welcome. if you prefer manual reboots, however, "needrestart" and "apt-listchanges" can help
<tomreyn> the manual you found explains how to automate installation of updates, but not reboots.
<chucara> tomreyn: Naah. As long as I can schedule it at night. The most important thing I have running is my smarthome system. If I have 95% confidence that it will come up again in less than 10 minutes, I'm good.
<KNERD> I recall years ago, I had  Windows 2000 Server running with MS SQL server . While I used it only for local stuff, it still had internet access and it caught that  MS SQL Server malware floating around somehow
<chucara> tomreyn: Is there a smarter way to do the reboots than a cronjob with reboot 0 ?
<tomreyn> chucara: did you look at the unattended-upgrades configuration file, yet?
<chucara> KNERD: Really, I have no excuse not to patch my system. I'm just a lot more interested in the software development side of things and operations :D
<KNERD> chucara: yeah, that is what I was doing with all that, then I got a notice from my local ISP about complaints at my IP address
<chucara> tomreyn: This one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<swift110> hey all
<chucara> KNERD: Windows Server 2016 is a lot more naggy, but again. I hardly ever remote desktop in, so it doesn't help much
<tomreyn> chucara: this is a web page which is part of the ubuntu help pages (generated by a wiki software)
<OerHeks> bug #1849257 Firefox audio not playing via bluetooth
<ubottu> bug 1849257 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox audio not playing via bluetooth" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849257
<chucara> tomreyn: Ah *file*, sorry. No, I'm just patching a few systems now that you struck my guilty conscience :)
<jeremy31> OerHeks: only affects Firefox is a good thing
<tomreyn> chucara: i'm glad i prompted this action. about the configuration file - it enables you to trigger the reboot after upgrades at a given time of day.
<OerHeks> jeremy31, bug fixed itself
<OerHeks> those are the best ones
<chucara> tomreyn: See the problem is that I need to remember all these things for when I get a new server. I really need to script this somewhere I can just run again
<jeremy31> OerHeks: weird things happen with bluetooth, the BT audio is even stranger
<ikkuranus> I have a smb mount in fstab but it's not using the credentials file I provided. Can someone help me diagnose this?
<tomreyn> chucara: maybe you need to keep some documentation for yourself, or want to look into configuration deployment (ansible, puppet, salt, etc.).
<sondre> hello
<sondre> I made some mistakes and now I cannot login to my system
<tomreyn> hi sondre. i assume you have some more details?
<sondre> I installed rocm-dkms makeing errors to the point I cannot login *blank screen
<sondre> I-m now in a root shell in recovery mode and I believe I removed everthing
<sondre> rocm rock-dkms amdgpu etc..
<sondre> what can I do to install the ubuntu driver for rx580
<sondre> and log in again_
<tomreyn> there's no "rocm-dkms" package on ubuntu that i can find
<sondre> no, there-s not
<sondre> added a source to the apt list a while ago
<tomreyn> AMD Radeon RX580 is supported by Ubuntu 18.04 and later out of the box.
<sondre> now I messed things up manually
<sondre> tomreyn rebooting doesn-t solve the issue
<chucara> tomreyn: Ok, now fully patch. Didn't do much for diskspace, but I'm at 9% now which is close enough. Shouldn't I try to follow the tutorial in the link?
<sondre> what can I check to understad better_
<genii> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> sondre: journalctl -b    shows your system log. to get support with the 3rd party software you installed, head over to their support channel, if any.
<sondre> tomreyn dmesg reports and amdgpu error vgacon disables amdgpu kernle modsetting
<tomreyn> if you would like to reinstall we ca help, too.
<sondre> [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modsetting
<sondre> tomreyn I actually would love not to make a new installation
<tomreyn> sondre: that's best prevented by not using unsupported software.
<sondre> I-ve started testing those on KVM vms but this time I was too superficial
<tomreyn> chucara: the wiki page is a good start, but following it wont reboot the system. which is why i'm suggesting you take a closer look at the unattended-upgrades configuration file. it's not too long.
<sondre> tomreyn  there anything I can do to make sure the card uses the ubuntu driver?
<tomreyn> sondre: i could tell you if you were running a supported system, to get support with the 3rd party software you installed, head over to their support channel, if any.
<sondre> I removed all the packages
<sondre> from third party
<tatertots> you can always reinstall...it only takes 8 minutes or so
<sondre> it-s not the reinstall part that takes time..
<tatertots> try not to make the same mistakes the second, third , forth time around
<sondre> if I boot in recovery mode the check dkpg command doesn-t find anything wrong
<sondre> and the system is updated
<sondre> lspci finds the card
<sondre> any suggestions as where to check to try to solve the issue?
<tatertots> if you were keeping notes or a diary of sorts of system changes..you'd know which action(s) you took that "screwed the pooch" and you could avoid doing that in the future...if you weren't taking notes or anything you'll probably be in the same or similar boat again in the near future
<sondre> tatertots I have notes.. Installed packages from two non ubuntu sources, messed up the system, removed those packages, apt and dkpg are now ok, booting I have a blank screen after the password to uncrypt and mount the filesystem
<sondre> I have access to the system via root shell in recovery mode and I-d like to understand how *(if) I can recover
<tatertots> do you have connectivity? can you ping google.com from recovery?
<sondre> yes
<tatertots> would you like to share your logs so you can get suggestions
<sondre> yes
<tatertots> sudo apt install sosreport inxi
<tatertots> when done ..just say so
<sondre> done
<tatertots> inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> share url/link here
<tatertots> if you do not get a url/link...say so
<sondre> https://termbin.com/wulg
<sondre> but looing at this information I can-t find nything strange
<tatertots> sudo sosreport
<tatertots> your first name=son lastname=dre
<tatertots> press enter repeatedly until it starts
<sondre> a part from the n/a in the driver for the card
<tatertots> let me know when done
<tatertots> you're not done...focus
<sondre> I-m looking at the archive.. a lot of information to send..
<tatertots> you'd need a removable media / flash drive to copy it to if you wanted to proceed
<tatertots> if not you can continue looking
<sondre> what kind of possible sensitive data could be in it?
<tatertots> you encrypted your system right?...so nothing to worry about
<sondre> I have the report in this system now
<tatertots> the compressed tar..or something you extracted
<sondre> the tar.xz
<tatertots> upload to https://filebin.net and share url/link here
<KNERD> Are there any guides to building the OS yourself?
<KNERD> i am not finding anything
<OerHeks> not an ubuntu support issue, KNERD
<brobert> hi guys, are there any good parental control apps shipping with ubuntu?
<sondre> tatertots do you mind if I send you the url?
<KNERD> OerHeks: Well, I am lookingf for support to build it :-)
#ubuntu 2019-12-28
<OerHeks> sure you can build ubuntu packages yourself, but why waste such huge time?
<sondre> actually I have a pending upload of 4.7MB
<KNERD> OerHeks: For learning, and experimentation
<KNERD> I guess I can ask on the -dev channel
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-app-devel
<sondre> tatertotsI-ve tried three time but the upload remains in pending state
<KNERD> i want to build the whole OS, not an app
<sondre> tatertots I-ve tried with smaller files and it works.. could there be a limit in siza?
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to boot into xen but the system hangs on "initial ramdisk" this is an efi system
<sondre> tatertots  don-t know why it is not uploading, now that I have the file here can I pastebin the info you consider to be useful?
<sondre> To sum it up I have a working 19.10 system, with connectivity, with something wrong with the RX 580 driver. It boots, asks for password (full ecnrypted disk), mount partitions but goes to blank screen. Only way to access it using recovery mode -> root shell.. anyone can help me in making work the video card again?
<sondre> inxi -Fxxprzc0 show n/a in the driver section for the video card (AMD RX 580)
<sondre> how can I install the ubuntu driver?
<amazoniantoad>  I fixed my previous issue with hwmatch. But now when I try to boot the system hangs on "initial ramdisk". The system runs efi and dwfreed I tried to configure xen to run efi but Idk if this issue is relevant to ramdisk
<tatertots> sondre: the kernel supplied driver goes by the name radeon or ati
<tatertots> sondre: if you run> ubuntu-drivers devices
<tatertots> sondre: does it show anything besides cpu micro code
<sondre> tatertots  it shows nothing (neither cpu)
<sondre> I was watching the Xorg log and I see  that X has a modulepath set to a directory that doesn-t exist anymore
<sondre> but that should be another problem I think..
<tatertots> sondre: i just saw your msg
<FaTaL_G> after boot, I see in dmesg: "ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT0._GTF.DSSP], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)" where should I look first to find out how to resolve it?
<jayjo> ive been having a lot of bluetooth problems on my machine, and i recently got a pair of bluetooth headphones that i know work that I still cant connect reliably (or at all even). Are there additional drivers that need to be installed in order to get a bluetooth dongle working on Ubuntu? lsusb gives me `Broadcom Corp. BCM20702A0 Bluetooth 4.0`. I'm at step 0. Does the kernel manage these sorts of connections
<jayjo> with drivers that I need to manually update?
<jayjo> I have had this same type of problem with connecting ANY bluetooth device with this dongle. It used to work reliably, however, on a previous version. Not sure when, this is a work machine and I didn't notice which actual update caused it to stop working. May even have been a software update. Now I'm on ubuntu 19.103
<jayjo> ubuntu 19.10
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: bios update. see     journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     to get your model and current version
<shibboleth> what is the purpose of "cloud-initramfs-copymods" and why in the name of... whatever does it keep messing with /lib/modules?
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth, manages initramfs modules by copying them into root filesystem for later use
<pragmaticenigma> part of an automation setup
<sondre> following your advices I'm installing the OS.. made a USB with 19.10 just started it but I receive a failed to execute / init (error -2).. what is it now?
<tomreyn> shibboleth: apt show cloud-initramfs-copymods 2>/dev/null | grep -A999 ^Description:
<shibboleth> ...and somehow manages to mount initramfs modules as an overlay onto the running rootfs
<shibboleth> making damn sure i can't do much about the stuff actually in /lib/modules unless i boot to recovery media
<shibboleth> this appears to be limited to those poor deluded souls using lvm for root
<tomreyn> like... a default ubuntu server installation would do.
<jayjo> I found this https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=291426 detailing a driver issue for this bluetooth dongle on mint. What is a hcd file?
<tomreyn> jayjo: a "host controller driver", i would think
<tomreyn> i.e. firmware
<shibboleth> tomreyn, niche case indeed
<shibboleth> so, i remove "cloud-initramfs-copymods" and i'm left with /lib/modules for a kernel i'm no longer running and i am therefore unable to generate a initramfs
<shibboleth> sweet
<shibboleth> suggestions?
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-server
<shibboleth> are there any configs that govern this behavior, how do i defang this stuff?
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<shibboleth> bionic
<pragmaticenigma> Desktop or Server?
<brobert> hi guys I have 19.10.1 server
<shibboleth> -desktop
<brobert> Im setting the netplan config, and now I follow instructions to restart the networking
<brobert> however, this instruction ...  systemctl restart system-networkd
<shibboleth> brobert, save yourself a lot of trouble and replace netplan with ifupdown
<brobert> doesnt work, seems 19.10 server doesnt use system-networkd
<brobert> shibboleth, ok, ehm, just asking because comes vanilla with that
<brobert> problem is system-networkd is not there
<brobert> so something changed from 18 to 19
<tomreyn> brobert: for ubuntu server, please /join #ubuntu-server
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth, Please don't ... ifupdown is not a supported configuration anymore and isn't compatible with the other features and configurations of Ubuntu
<shibboleth> yes, and i assume that any complications caused by such features are, as always, offtopic?
<pragmaticenigma> brobert, usually those commands are systemd-networkd ... i believe you might want to check that you aren't missing the letter "d" after system
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth, yes
<shibboleth> pragmaticenigma, so ubuntu roll replace standard stuff with their own shizzle and if said shizzle causes problems well, that's just life and offtopic?
<shibboleth> 'cuz that's what you just said
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth, currently your line of questioning is offtopic. please stop.
<pragmaticenigma> brobert, did that help?
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i invited brobert to #ubuntu-server and we're discussing it there.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, thanks for the update
<tomreyn> yw
<jayjo> tomreyn: I was able to get the device to connect (and stay connected! that's a huge step!) but now I can't actually get an audio to stream. Typically do I need to install audio drivers onto my motherboard/audio card in order to detect a bluetooth speaker (the headphones) or does a different software layer determine where it can stream?
<jayjo> when it connected, should it have detected that it's an audio streaming device, and the kernel would allow that as a sound option in system preferences?
<tomreyn> jayjo: as i menationed before, i'm really not into bluetooth nor audio debugging, but you can use thse commands i told you about to get a better idea of what's (not) happening.
<tomreyn> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<OerHeks> the bluez ppa helped me a lot over the standard bt app
<OerHeks> * for bionic
<jayjo> what would be the best mailing list (or something else) to try and figure this out on? This has been an annoying problem for a few months on my work machine. I had a bluetooth keyboard before that I had to buy a wireless keyboard with a dedicated dongle to get to work, for example. I'm ok with working on it snail-mail style, but I do think I'd like to figure out what's happening here a bit more (or like you
<jayjo> said, what's not happening here)
<jayjo> appreciate your help either way... made more progress last 48 hours than the last two months!
<amazoniantoad> So I have been trying to configure this fresh install of ubuntu on a laptop I got for christmas. It's an asus zenbook pro duo, it has two displays both of which are touchscreen. However, when I try to touch the second display the input is sensed on the primary display. How can I fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, not sure if there is a fix yet... that's really really new hardware, there might not be drivers yet
<pragmaticenigma> or proper configuration
<amazoniantoad> dang
<OerHeks> known issue, multi touch and one device primairy
<amazoniantoad> Yeah I apparently can't even get xen properly running on it so I had to ditch it
<lotuspsychje> try unity desktop, touch support might have other influences there amazoniantoad
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, it's possible othe distros that sit closer to bleeding edge might have in roads to getting it to work properly
<OerHeks> how about wayland session?
<amazoniantoad> pragmaticenigma, What distro do you suggest then?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: "FaTaL_G: bios update. see     journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     to get your model and current version" --> wow, really... I can't imagine haha. I'll go check!!!!
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: you are in #ubuntu, here we suggest ubuntu and its !flavours
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, we try to help and keep focus on ubuntu in this channel. though I'm sure you're able to perform a search of the web. I'd even recommend checking with terms like "ubuntu zenbook pro duo" or "linux zenbook pro duo" as part of your search terms
<amazoniantoad> thanks guys
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: "Dec 27 14:37:15 TARDIS kernel: DMI: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./Z370 Gaming K6, BIOS P1.30 11/22/2017"   So I should update my bios to fix that error? This is going to be interesting
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: does your computer/mobo have a bios update?
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: you asked for a first step to try, which i provided.
<tomreyn> latest bios for this mainboard is dated 2019/11/6
<lotuspsychje> there we go
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, some of my quick seraching results in items pointing toward neeing Nvidia-Prime for some of the display features of that laptop.
<amazoniantoad> thanks pragmaticenigma
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: Yea Im going after it now
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: try this https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUS/comments/denjgl/linux_on_asus_zenbook_pro_duo_ux581gv/
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<FaTaL_G> was actually curious what indicated bios (so Im more aware)
<FaTaL_G> damn... this board has had a TON of updates hahah
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: well, the log message you posted started ""ACPI BIOS Error (bug)", and searching the web for the rest of the message suggested it is (as usual) more likely a bios bug than a linux bug.
<tomreyn> this doesn't rule out that you could maybe have linux work around it, but i'd personally try to fix any problems at the source, if possible.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn, interesting, I read it and thought for sure it was a driver/kernel/file issue never even considering it could be compatibility. Shame on me for ignoring that, I will be delighted if it is the cause
<FaTaL_G> I googled it, and never saw something making me think bios lol
<FaTaL_G> will find out soon! and I was super happy after reboot last night AND today, the internet facing adapter came up without fail
<FaTaL_G> Once I fix this (and toy around with dnssec&cahce) I'll maybe get more into trying to hammer away at brcfmmac4366c working :D
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: note i'm not saying the bios upgrade will fix it, it is certainly worth a try though. the ACPI device path given in the message [\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT0._GTF.DSSP], points to the first SATA port, so it's something stroage (or more likely storage controller) specific. i could not figure out what GTF and DSSP stand for, though.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: once I update, there is no going back, but Im going to update. lol. I do not hold you responsible for any subsequent pain that may be delivered.
<FaTaL_G> damn, Im suprised there were that many bios updates.
<tomreyn> you can normally downgrade, but try to get a copy of the current version before you upgrade.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: apparently not this time.... https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z370%20Gaming%20K6/index.asp#Download
<FaTaL_G> * User will not able to flash to previous BIOS once upgrading to this BIOS version.
<FaTaL_G> ** We don't recommend users to update the BIOS if their system is already running normally.
<FaTaL_G> but hey.... the system is not working properly ;)
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: lolz, like I said, "whatever pain subsequently delivered" .... the oddest thing happened. (so the internet wouldn't work at all)
<tomreyn> so you had to downgrade again?
<FaTaL_G> enp0s31f6 was nowhere to be found in the list of ethernet devices, and that *IS* the forward facing nic. but alas... there was now a new device named "enpo1"
<FaTaL_G> no, (I couldn't if I wanted to). But the same ACPI bug still exists
<tomreyn> so the system has network connectivity now, ubt with a differently named device. that's ok, i guess.
<FaTaL_G> just odd that the bios update triggered ubuntu to call the nic something different
<FaTaL_G> Its ok, just odd lol
<FaTaL_G> so sure I could have aliased it, but I just replaced it with vi regex in interfaces and my iptables rules
<FaTaL_G> not sure I have it anywhere else, I'll go see, but those were the critical ones.
<tomreyn> feel free to post the current    journalctl -b -p4    or just the full    journalctl -b    if you wand folks here to have a look.
<tomreyn> is there actually any notable problem which this error message comes with or is it just that there is this error message?
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/aUjidrVt   &  TARDIS kernel: DMI: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./Z370 Gaming K6, BIOS P4.20 10/31/2019
<FaTaL_G> no noticible performance issue I've seen. Granted, it runs unmanned all of the time, and just forwards ethernet traffic, but its pretty solid. No crashes or anything
<tomreyn> so you can just ignore it. or try to work around it using acpi_osi
<tomreyn> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: the journal contains iptables-dropped, session info, public and private ips and some other things. I guess I should redirect those to better files.
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: don'T waste your time on cleaning it up then.
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: this wiki link of yours is masterful, nice friggin job props
<tomreyn> not my article, it's TJs
<FaTaL_G> I haven't seen TJ in some time
<FaTaL_G> but then again I havent logged in here in a few months at least lol
<FORDRDNK> Good evening, Is there anyone with information about installing DWA-131 D-link drivers for Linux Mint. (new to linux) trying to install and then use the device via Virtual box for vehicle diagnostics in windows
<tomreyn> FORDRDNK: oh, you didn't say linux mint in #lubuntu, we only support ubuntu here.
<tatertots> linux mint has their own chat room FORDRDNK
<FORDRDNK> got ya..
<FORDRDNK> Sorry been 20 years since i been on IRC
<tomreyn> you can try ##linux also
<FORDRDNK> sweet!
<FORDRDNK> thanks guys sorry about that..
<FORDRDNK> which would be better tho... i was kinda given direction to linux mint.. but if the others would support better i could go that route too
<tatertots> doesn't matter..you're running out of rope here
<FaTaL_G> tomreyn: lol... well, that didnt work, & it didnt work. It broke the intel proE1000 server nic (put it into perm sleep mode or something), and the same errors persisted. So I removed the Windows 2015 entries the script added.
<tomreyn> FaTaL_G: okay, did it work around the bios bug through?
<FaTaL_G> no
<tomreyn> *though
<tomreyn> ok
<FaTaL_G> thats what the second part of that meant (errors persisted)
<FaTaL_G> but to your point....  the functions  I need do work already
<FaTaL_G> whatever its adding is likely something I dont want
<absent_> I'm trying to learn sysadmin and I thought I'd pop in here to see if anyone has any advice. Any recommendations on what kind of environment to set up for practice?
<crunchy-dorito> Just setup different environments for different tasks.
<crunchy-dorito> vt are you interested in?
<crunchy-dorito> WIth virtual machines, it's super easy to learn without messing anything up.
<crunchy-dorito> Setup a webserver and see how it works.
<crunchy-dorito> Break stuff and then fix it.
<absent_> What distro is the most desirable by employers generally?
<FaTaL_G> absent_, there's no one answer to that. Linux is linux (almost). While many flavors have different package deployment methods and key focus areas from the teams that maintain them, you use what you are interested in and learning linux, you'll be able to port general use knowledge to pretty much any distro. You're in Ubuntu! A solid place to be!
<absent_> I've been using it for about a year now and I'm very comfortable with all of the general user-related terminal commands. I guess I'll set up a VM and start breaking things! >=D
<sparr> the Online Accounts settings interface and the dropbox installer are both exhibiting a problem where they try to connect to a website via IPv6 and get no response, lsof reports stuck in SYN_SENT state. Is there some common factor I should investigate? Can I disable IPv6 for those tools?
<sparr> upon further investigation, it seems like IPv6 isn't working in any program
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to change screen brightness and while the ui appears for me to adjust it, and the scroller allows me to adjust the brightness settings, the brightness of the screen doesn't actually change. how can I fix this?
<arrar> hey
<arrar> i need some help
<arrar> i someone online?
<arrar> hello ?
<crunchy-dorito> what kind of help?
<crunchy-dorito> what's the problem?
<arrar> Hey, hello, well it's about OpenVPN and SSH acces on my VPS
<crunchy-dorito> ok...
<arrar> I've installed openvpn, i connect it to nordvpn.ovpn "openvpn nord.ovpn" it works fine, but it drops me out of SSH acces
<arrar> I'am running it on my VPS and accesing it from VPS Public IP adress
<arrar> Here is my post
<arrar> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1199037/ubuntu-server-and-openvpn-client-ssh-acces
<crunchy-dorito> you're trying to tunnel an ssh session through a VPN tunnel?
<arrar> nah, tru my original ip adress
<arrar> yeah !
<crunchy-dorito> brb
<arrar> and he never comes back... :(  ,anyone else willing to help?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> amazoniantoad: try this https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUS/comments/denjgl/linux_on_asus_zenbook_pro_duo_ux581gv/
<amazoniantoad> thanks tomreyn :)
<arrar> cloud someone help me?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: a quote from there (if not for ubuntu): "the second display works fine, also the touch screen using Gnome shell + Nvidia drivers + bumblebee + Xorg instead of nouveau" - so it is generally possible. you could try a newer kernel version and X, or a newer ubuntu release in general.
<pi0> is there a special app to configure a bluetooth joystick
<pi0> ?
<pi0> i have a generic bluetooth joystick controller that i would like to setup
<arrar> hello, could someone help me out with something ?
<arrar> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1199037/ubuntu-server-and-openvpn-client-ssh-acces
<arrar> i can't get it to work
<pi0> any suggestions?
<tatertots> 1st you should "pair" the device "successfullY"
<tatertots> because all bluetooth devices should be "paired" if you intend to use them together
<albech> what is the best practise to secure a running system. I know encryption like LUKS only secure systems at rest, but what if I wanted to secure the system while its running?
<alexeyneud> secure from what?
<albech> physical access to the server..moving the server while maintaining a running state
<alexeyneud> idk
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<illuminated> is there a way to configure an interface that gets its ip from dhcp with both dhcp and a second, static address?
<illuminated> 1804
<sixwheeledbeast> !xy ?
<ubottu> sixwheeledbeast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emi71> hello, I can't install wine on ubuntu 16.04. someone can help me?
<illuminated> sixwheeledbeast: i believe I've heard that expression before... i forget the exact details, but that is exactly what I want to do.. not trying to do y but asking for x.  but if it'll help, I want to create what used to be called an ip alias.  so I can bind my bittorrent client to it and create a pool of ip addresses to traffic shape on pfsense
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to change my screen brightness but it doesn't seem to change. The buttons works and they act as though they have changed the brightness, but the displays don't actually dim
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me figure out what I need to do?
<bipul> I have simple query to know , How to update Packages.gz file{Metadata information regarding /pool packages} inside the .iso ?
<dex1983> hi
<Giu7> Hi did anyone had read speed issues with usb 3 ports on ubutu 18.04 ? I am running ubuntu on sandisk 3.1 flashdrive attached to the usb 3.0 port of my hp 8470p laptop but in disks I measure a read speed of 40 MB/sec. It is  slow. Appreciated any help or advice. Thanks
<FaTaL_G> .
<FingerlessGloves> Is there a way to install ubuntu server, with even less packages?
<FingerlessGloves> trying keep my ubuntu VMs small as possible.
<OerHeks> FingerlessGloves, basicly, no, you might find out what pakages you don't need, but the bytes saved is not worth it.
<OerHeks> 'ubuntu server' is just the core and tools, nothing special
<mguy> Giu7: THat laptop has some USB 3.0 ports and some USB 2.0 ports (I know he's left...)
<adrian_1908> I think I'm running into an issue with fontconfig and firefox. Is there a painless way to just updating fontconfig to a newer version? I'm on 18.04 with fontconfig 2.12 (2.13 might fix it)
<Mcl0vin> good day folks
<Mcl0vin> anyone here using esxi vm with GNS3 ?
<Mcl0vin> this might be a question for the gns3 community ... I have an ubuntu server running on my esxi that i want to import to my gns3 topology running on Windows
<Habbie> Mcl0vin, 30 nicks in #gns3, i suggest trying there!
<Mcl0vin> Habbie: will do. Thank you
<non-sense> how the hell do I start ssh tunnel on user login? I have a working script.sh that I'm trying to exec at login and editing visudo didn't seem to work.
<non-sense> I added path/to/script.sh in visudo but no success
<adrian_1908> non-sense: Where are you adding/loading the script?
<non-sense> I was just trying to run it first but it kept asking for password
<EriC^^> non-sense: visudo doesnt add stuff to login, add it to the user's ~/.bashrc
<non-sense> it's an x11vnc ssh tunnel, I'm going to try launching with cron using @reboot
<non-sense> I don't think that will actually work but going to test it now
<adrian_1908> non-sense: Adding a systemd unit with `WantedBy=multi-user.target` is probably the modern approach.
<non-sense> ok i'll look into it. but I'm more curious about why visudo doesn't work.
<non-sense> I added /path/to/script.sh and it still asks for passwd
<adrian_1908> Don't know enough about the visudo rules/syntax to help there. Hope you figure it out.
<EriC^^> non-sense: when you execute it you need to do sudo /path/to/script.sh  and not sudo ./script.sh
<non-sense> man if that's it lol
<non-sense> still asking for password..
<EriC^^> non-sense: pastebin "sudo -l"
<nanthencodeneeth> docker run -it yamamuteki/ubuntu-lucid-i386  /bin/bash to set up ubuntu 10.04
<nanthencodeneeth> but i can t ping or do curl from image
<OerHeks> nanthencodeneeth, sorry. Lucid is no longer supported
<nanthencodeneeth> so you mean we cant do apt-get
<nanthencodeneeth> apt-get install package*
<non-sense> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DMwQGR57Vx/
<OerHeks> jups, mirrors are down .. there might be one old releases, but i do not bother to look that up.
<nanthencodeneeth> OerHeks so you mean we cant do apt-get install package*
<OerHeks> get a supported image, 16.04/18.04 or up
<nanthencodeneeth> my requirement is to setup php5.3
<OerHeks> 16.04 if you need is i386
<nanthencodeneeth> OerHeks  requirement is to setup php5.3
<nanthencodeneeth> will that be possible in ubuntu 16.04
<Seveas> nanthencodeneeth: fix that requirement then, php 5.3 is also obsolete and these days considered rather insecure.
<non-sense> EriC^^: I suspect it's the shell script
<nanthencodeneeth> Seveas just to get an application running for demo purpose which was build 10 years ago
<EriC^^> non-sense: yeah i think so too
<non-sense> it creates a ssh tunnel.
<EriC^^> non-sense: are you able to pastebin it?
<non-sense> sure.
<non-sense> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MwNXC8dJBb/
<non-sense> it creates a ssh tunnel for x11vnc, which can only accept requests from localhost.
<EriC^^> non-sense: i see, just as a quick test if you create a file with just #!/bin/bash and echo hello does it work with sudo ./newscript.sh ?
<nanthencodeneeth> you need to give execution permission as chmod +x newscript.sh
<non-sense> yea it does.
<non-sense> works.
<EriC^^> i see
<non-sense> visudo fails in this case?
<EriC^^> non-sense: sorry if it's a dumb question, but why do you need sudo with the ssh command? the x11vnc port is lower than 1024 or something?
<nanthencodeneeth> is there any way i can do update packages in lucid
<non-sense> port isn't lower. when I ssh it asks for a password
<nanthencodeneeth> which is in docker
<non-sense> so I'm trying to evade that on login.
<non-sense> I thought sudoer would handle that
<non-sense> maybe I need to allow ssh in sudoer first
<non-sense> ¯\_(°_o)_/¯
<EriC^^> non-sense: nah that's the ssh password for logging in
<non-sense> gotcha.
<EriC^^> non-sense: are you ssh'ing to the same machine you're using?
<non-sense> replace ssh with pubkey auth?
<non-sense> replace ssh password*
<non-sense> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> non-sense: yeah that would work
<non-sense> sweet.
<non-sense> that makes sense now.
<EriC^^> why though? i think there must be a different way to go about it
<non-sense> how else can I log into myself witout asking for a password?
<EriC^^> non-sense: i'm pretty confused here tbh :D
<non-sense> all in all that will solve my problem now.
<non-sense> EriC^^: ty.
<non-sense> EriC^^: heh. It's a ghetto mans VPN.
<EriC^^> isn't it that another pc has a vnc and you log into that pc from another?
<non-sense> 5900 is closed.
<non-sense> I can only vnc via ssh.
<non-sense> that is correct. but in this case, it's more secure than having a VNC on the wan.
<non-sense> the ssh server is tunneling to localhost:5900
<non-sense> ;)
<non-sense> therefore I don't need to open 5900 for the z4kkerz
<EriC^^> non-sense: ah ok
<thyriaen> Hiya - i would like to use ACO with mesa but as far as i understand it is not enabled by default - i have to set the enviournment variable RADV_PERFTEST=aco to use it as stated here: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mesa-19.3-Lands-RADV-ACO - however how do i globally set that so that i use aco on boot and with all the programs i run ?
<OerHeks> thyriaen, reading this, https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/1640915206474070669/ ---- you need https://launchpad.net/~valve-experimental/+archive/ubuntu/mesa for ACO ..
<OerHeks> 'use aco on boot and with all the programs i run ?'... what games do you run at boot?
<amcclure> Hello, does anyone know if there's a solution for Surface Laptop 2 keyboard not working?
<quaklo> Hey. Installing fresh ubuntu19.10, deciding for guided full disk encryption in the installer, resulting that he is creating all partitioning by himself. 2 Issues: SWAP always ends up only 1GB on 3 different Laptops I tested (different RAM sizes and other config). Can be solved by swapfiles, but still, calculating swap size is broken in guided
<quaklo> encrypted installer. The other issue is that the guided installer occupies the whole diskspace for its partitioning. leaving empty space for another OS is not possible by that. Solution: Tried Manual Setup from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcess#The_stages I tried this now for total of 3-4 times
<quaklo> on different machines other a time of 4 months starting with 18.04 LTS. ALWAYS my grub gets corrupted, even with the extra grub-refresher that is integrated by the guide. So: How can I setup ubuntu, encrypted lvm/luks, with proper swap partition, and leave space for other partitions so I can install another OS - and have it stable for working?
<isene> I have created a new font using LibreOffice Draw (yes, you read that correctly - I needed simple snaps and it was the easiest option for this specific font). Now, how do I make those 36 drawings (capital letters and numbers) into an actual font?
<quaklo> bunch of guides available how to make such.... research
<FaTaL_G> question
<FaTaL_G> I use hostapd on the wifi side for my unsupported broadcom card, the machine runs as a wired&wireless router. I want to remove wpasupplicant.... is there any harm that may occur?
<isene> quaklo: None that I can find that takes a vector drawing and creates a letter from it. SVG import in both glyphr, birdfont and fontforge does not seem to work with the SVG created by LibreOffice Draw.
<FaTaL_G> I dont use networkmanager or netplan either
<OerHeks> FaTaL_G, if you want WPA WPA2 on that wifi, yes, wpasupplicant is needed
<FaTaL_G> OerHeks, its needed for hostapd too?
<quaklo> @isense: crosscheck by importing your .svg to some other application and export it as .svg again. maybe libreoffice draw is the issue?
<isene> Could be. I'll try Inkscape
<FaTaL_G> I thought hostapd was supposed to be its own thing that took over wifi management (entirely). But I do want WPA2 so I wont remove it if that be the case!
<quaklo> wrong syntax, never use IRC, sorry
<OerHeks> FaTaL_G, i see
<OerHeks> when i read this, they collide https://askubuntu.com/questions/683727/problems-with-wpa-supplicant-and-hostapd-help
<FaTaL_G> OerHeks, this is where I get my quandary: https://w1.fi/wpa_supplicant/devel/
<FaTaL_G> yea....... well, I have had BOTH installed for a dogs age, and rightfully so have been having some network issues we've (you, I, TJ, and many others!!!!) have been helping me with for ~2 years
<OerHeks> i was at https://w1.fi/hostapd/, i thought wpa_supplicant was always needed, learned something today
<FaTaL_G> ironically, it works with both installed, lol... but Im weeding out errors, and reading tells me I dont need both, but I dont want to crippple the system by removing it
<OerHeks> removing is oke
<FaTaL_G> I think Im going to grab the package offline, and see. if it doesn't work, i'll put it back ;)
<FaTaL_G> gracias
<FaTaL_G> I read anotehr post where someone removed wpa, and their entire network stopped working, wifi and lan
<leftyfb> FaTaL_G: you could just disable the wpa_supplicant service and see if everything still works
<FaTaL_G> leftyfb, true true... tis' faster
<FaTaL_G> OerHeks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/857226/accidently-deleted-wpa-supplicant
<stram> hi there, I have a full disk encryption setup but am now in a situation where mounting my encrypted "/" partition requires me to first load a kernel module from /lib/modules, which is currently part of the "/" partition, and thus unaccessible. Are there any workarounds to allow a kernel module to be loaded without needing access to "/"? "/boot" is currently my only unencryptedpartition
<quaklo> mhhh... asked 2 hours ago already: Installing fresh ubuntu19.10, deciding for guided full disk encryption in the installer, resulting that he is creating all partitioning by himself. 2 Issues: SWAP always ends up only 1GB on 3 different Laptops I tested (different RAM sizes and other config). Can be solved by swapfiles, but still, calculating swap
<quaklo> size is broken in guided encrypted installer. The other issue is that the guided installer occupies the whole diskspace for its partitioning. leaving empty space for another OS is not possible by that. Solution: Tried Manual Setup from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcess#The_stages I tried this
<quaklo> now for total of 3-4 times on different machines other a time of 4 months starting with 18.04 LTS. ALWAYS my grub gets corrupted, even with the extra grub-refresher that is integrated by the guide. So: How can I setup ubuntu, encrypted lvm/luks, with proper swap partition, and leave space for other partitions so I can install another OS - and have
<quaklo> it stable for working?
<pragmaticenigma> stram, You might be able to gain access to the encrypted volume with a Live disk
<stram> pragmaticenigma: yes, I am able to access the partition via some workarounds, but I am referring to how to set up a bootable system that requires a kernel module to be loaded before it can decrypt the root partition
<FaTaL_G> didn't kill my internet at least
<linearain> hi, im at 14.04.something, how do i update to 14.04.6 or whichever is the latest? without going beyond 14.04?
<quaklo> linearain regular update, but not upgrade. Upgrading from 14.x even is difficult and needs some extra steps.
<Aavar> linearain: Correct me if i'm wrong, but I don't thing a regular upgrade will upgrade to a new release?
<Aavar> s/thing/think
<linearain> thx
<pragmaticenigma> stram, that depends on how you installed your system. did you use the ubuntu installer and encrypt on fresh install, or did you attempt to encrypt the volume after you had finished installing?
<pragmaticenigma> !14.04 | linearain ,
<ubottu> linearain ,: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<pragmaticenigma> !eol | linearain
<ubottu> linearain: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<linearain> paid support?
<linearain> lol
<pragmaticenigma> linearain, the key to those were : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<linearain> i guess i wont even try
<linearain> just go to another distro
<pragmaticenigma> linearain, that's fine, but I don't understand why you won't look at the link that I sent you. It has the instructions you were looking for
<stram> pragmaticenigma: nevermind, I just needed to add the module name to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update intramfs
<pragmaticenigma> stram, cool
<jayjo> I've read through the ubuntu help on bluetooth and audio, and after a couple days of googling it looks like  a common joke that "ubuntu ships with bluetooth audio issues". I'm just trying to understand it better ... if I have a bluetooth dongle, is bluez a different manager than what is installed in system preferences? with adding some hdi scripts I was able to get the device to connect, now is the concern
<jayjo> to get the kernel to recognize it as an audio device?
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, The joke it bluetooth itself. manufacturers don't always follow the specification fully which leads to issues with pairing. Apple products are notorious for having issues connecting to standard bluetooth receivers.
<jeremy31> jayjo: when first connected bluetooth audio devices should work fine.  It is after the first dissconnection/reboot that you may have issues
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, bluez provides a full stack implementation for Bluetooth. To my knowledge it should already be installed on your machine
<jayjo> for example now my device says that it is conncted in blueman-manager, but should it show up as an audio device available in system preferences?
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, Unless you are talking about installing bluez-tools ... yes, it offers more configuration options than the control center options
<jeremy31> jayjo: right click on the device in blueman, set audio profile to off, right click on device and choose disconnect, then connect and change profile to A2DP
<jayjo> I don't have that option, even though it is recognized as an audio device
<jayjo> it is recognized as a headset actually
<jayjo> it does have a microphone on it (sony wh 1000mx3)
<jeremy31> jayjo: you can't set audio profile to off in blueman?
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to change my screen brightness but it doesn't seem to change. The buttons works and they act as though they have changed the brightness, but the displays don't actually dim
<jeremy31> amazoniantoad: post URL from terminal for> ls -r /sys/class/backlight | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, Is this on your Zenbook Pro Duo from yesterday?
<jayjo> my options are "Send File", "Browse Device", "Pair",
<jayjo> "Trust", "Setup", "Rename Device", "Remove", and "Disconnect"
<jayjo> could it be because blueman thinks this is a headset, not headphoens?
<jayjo> blueman-manager; 2.0.8; Blueman is a GTK based bluetooth manager - is the software I'm using
<amazoniantoad> pragmaticenigma, yes. I'm checking our a reddit thread that was linked to but it doesn't seem like anyone else has gotten it to actually work either.
<amazoniantoad> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/ul3p
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, do you know if you're running in Nvidia graphics mode or the Intel?
<amazoniantoad> pragmaticenigma, Nvidia graphics mode
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, based on the output (i'm not too familiar with it) but Ubuntu is trying to use the Intel driver to send the backlight commands, but the NVidia chip has priority. Any luck getting Nvidia PRIME setup on it?
<pragmaticenigma> amazoniantoad, or at the very least do you have the nvidia drivers installed, and looked in that control panel for a brightness setting?
<amazoniantoad> pragmaticenigma, I have the drivers installed and PRIME is set up
<FaTaL_G> My ubunut install has an odd annoyance, but it doesn't appear to break anything.... If I look at the status of the services "systemctl -t service" I see:  ifup@br0.service  ifup@eno1.service & networking.service as failed/failed
<FaTaL_G> but it all works properly.
<amazoniantoad> pragmaticenigma, I haven't seen any control panel for the brightness setting within the nvidia control panel
<pragmaticenigma> FaTaL_G, Do you also have NetworkManager installed?
<FaTaL_G> nope
<jeremy31> jayjo: URL from terminal for > pactl list short | grep blue | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> FaTaL_G, I'm not sure what you did with your setup... and why you removed the default networking setup from your machine. It makes it very difficult for volunteers here to help support you when you decide to not use what's included. Ubuntu is setup to use newer methods for managing the network. I would recommend trying to seek help in ##networking, ##linux or some other channel.
<FaTaL_G> pragmaticenigma, networkmanager is a gui app, the goal of this machine is to not be display driven. Its a router. It uses iptables, interfaces, and hostapd
<pragmaticenigma> FaTaL_G, then why not use netplan?
<FaTaL_G> but that is advice I never considered, and is a super idea
<jayjo> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/jms0
<FaTaL_G> pragmaticenigma, none of the resources I followed that got me to using this as a router used any "additional" packages or tools (other than absolutely necessary), they were old(er) and basic.
<amazoniantoad> Oh the joys of intro to IPSec
<jeremy31> jayjo: module-bluetooth-discover is loaded so I am not sure what the issue might be, strange that blueman shows no audio option
<amazoniantoad> I remember when I built my first pfsense firewall and had to learn all of that.
<OerHeks> FaTaL_G, likely old cruft from wpa-supplicant?
<pragmaticenigma> FaTaL_G, If building a router is your goal, perhaps Ubuntu isn't the best choice? Seems like a really heavy OS to use for networking routing, perhaps pfsense or something similar would meet your goals better?
<amazoniantoad> FaTaL_G, I suggest you use pfsense buddy
<amazoniantoad> pragmaticenigma is right
<FaTaL_G> pfsense is quite specific, I wanted a fully supported linux distro that I can keep up to date with hardware and any packages my heart desires, (for montioring or whatever), whereas pfsense is pretty tight on what it is and can do, and has a much different support base.
<FaTaL_G> lets face it.... if iptables blocks it, it aint getting through. :D
<amazoniantoad> FaTaL_G, you can get shell with it if that's your goal. Additionally you can add third party repositories
<FaTaL_G> OerHeks, its been this way for over a year. I just havent solved it yet. I mean, it all works!! but I have much to learn. The journey is something
<c0nker> Hey, ive been having problems trying to install Ubuntu through USB, no matter what I try, I always get the isolinux missing error
<c0nker> I've tried using Ubuntu's own disk writer, using mkusb, using Rufus, using Usbinstallerwhatever, etc
<c0nker> I think my bios settings are correct, but I tried switching CMI/UEFI and it didnt seem to help
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: if it works...there's nothing to solve...if you enjoy chasing your own tail..go out in the yard and run in circles
<c0nker> so im at a loss here, what can I do?
<tatertots> c0nker: are you using the same usb device or flash drive on all these unsuccessful attempts? ...yes or no
<c0nker> ive tried with several, the one im using right now seems to work best
<OerHeks> c0nker, and what machine is this?
<tatertots> work the best?..you've only been unsuccessful at installing so i'm not sure by what means or unit of measure you used to say that
<tatertots> but okay
<c0nker> im using the ubuntu-blabla-desktop-amd64.iso
<c0nker> tatertots, because I tried using a debian installer and it booted, so theres that
<c0nker> OerHeks, the one im trying to install? its a Ryzen AMD/MSI board
<tatertots> are you using the same USB port on the system for all these unsuccessful attempts?
<c0nker> i have tried others too
<OerHeks> Ryzen ... at least try the latest ubuntu, 19.10
<c0nker> right now Im using the 1st USB port, the one marked for flashing
<c0nker> I will OerHeks
<tatertots> are you using the same ISO file?..if yes try some different ubuntu flavors
<c0nker> tatertots what flavor do you recommend?
<tatertots> any other flavor or ISO other than the "unsuccessful" ISO
<echoSMILE> why this (simple) iptables rules doesn't work to allow access web? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bg8prmSnMh/
<tatertots> also you'll notice USB ports are color coded...try falling back to USB 2.0 port if you have any..and you should
<c0nker> ok, I'll try. I had problems with other ISOs too but this makes sense
<bprompt> c0nker:  what many are more or less saying is that, is not the .iso file most likely, so much as it might be some faulty usb stick or usb port, which I'd agree
<c0nker> tatertots, my USB 2.0 ports are the case USB ports, my thought was that if something was going to not work, it would be the externals. I did test them and they didnt seem to work any differently anyway
<bprompt> c0nker:  you can always try burning the iso to usb jusing "dd" in the shell, that works very reliably
<tatertots> c0nker: it's called "process of elimination" repeating the same things and expecting a different result is the clinical definition of .....nevermind
<c0nker> im not doing that again, I burned an USB like that
<c0nker> tatertots yeah I know I've been mostly trying every combination, specially with the BIOS settings
<c0nker> went through every USB I had at home, but this one is large enough for ubuntu and it didnt break
<tatertots> c0nker: BIOS settings, i was thinking "process of elimination" with ports, iso files, flash drives
<tatertots> but yeah sure that
<Bashing-om> c0nker: What is the host system that you use to copy for the USB ubuntu installer ?
<bprompt> c0nker:   well, the iso being faulty is highly unlikely unless you had a corrupted download or corrupted write to usb, and the corruption could have been due to hardware, not necessarily software
<echoSMILE> my laptop just restart. Can someone tell me why this only iptables rules don't allow access http? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bg8prmSnMh/
<tatertots> echoSMILE: if you plan to run a website/httpd you'll need to allow the applicable TCP/IP ports (default 80/443)
<tatertots> echoSMILE: if you're thinking you're trying to be all super secure by closing a bunch of ports down with iptables you've probably stepped on your own foot/toes of your website/httpd
<nanthencodeneeth> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)when i run mysql -u root -p
<c0nker> Bashing-om, in the case of Rufus and USBinstaller, Windows 8.1. In the case of mkusb and the Ubuntu Startup Disk creator, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<nanthencodeneeth> i am using ubuntu 10.04 inside a docker
<nanthencodeneeth> please help me
<tatertots> 10.04 is EOL..you'll probably hear that a lot
<echoSMILE> tatertots i don't have any httpd
<nanthencodeneeth> yes but it worked for me once before
<nanthencodeneeth> some time
<OerHeks> nanthencodeneeth, no support, stop it please.
<tatertots> echoSMILE: so you are NOT trying to have any sort of website?
<nanthencodeneeth> ok OerHeks
<echoSMILE> tatertots nop, this is just at desktop
<Bashing-om> codedmart: May I suggest from ubuntu that you verify the .iso file download: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM - then verify the copy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck. Once sure we canlook at the booting.
<tatertots> echoSMILE: so instead of trying to be overly technical with terms...just say " I can't get to websites with firefox or chrome"
<FaTaL_G> tatertots: its more irritating that looking at services shows a failure despite everything working well.
<tatertots> echoSMILE: http aka surfing with a browser is a "outgoing" / "egress" communication
<tatertots> echoSMILE: does it function as designed when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
#ubuntu 2019-12-29
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: if your unique use case is NOT dependent on Network Manager, seeing a fail or error related to Network Manager is low/no priority
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: so in short..you've got yourself worked up over nothing
<heap_> hi. i am trying to setup ipsec tunel but getting error as http://paste.debian.net/1122997/
<FaTaL_G> tatertots: is there a simple way to force it to not create those services? I'm not worked up, but when I perform ubuntu updates and overall check in on the box, I look for errors/faults. Thus, this is a distraction I'd prefer to remove.
<heap_>  no matching CHILD_SA config found ... any idea what issue it could be?
<FaTaL_G> out of sight out of mind -- not waste future brain cells on errors that are of no value. Its a sensible goal I'll eventually achieve
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: there may be some way to remove NetworkManager service from lingering after NetworkManager itself has been purged...but the juice probably isn't worth the squeeze, path of least resistance is to ignore it
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: the same way a tiger or lion that has just finished eating a big meal might ignore a small easy to catch prey
<tatertots> the juice isn't worth the squeeze
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: our ot curiosity you installed ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server edition?
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: server stock has no network manager
<FaTaL_G> lol
<tatertots> FaTaL_G: so i'll guess you installed desktop ubuntu and due to some action(s) you took subsequently network managere was uninstalled
<FaTaL_G> indeed
<tatertots> that's what i figured
<FaTaL_G> Yea, I figured when the time comes, Im going to install server
<tatertots> no point in changing something that is working as intended
<FaTaL_G> thats probably worth more squeeze. Im desiring 19 more so because supposedly it will properly support brcfmmac4366c, but in the meantime, what I have works and I'm still learning
<joules> hi, is anyone aware with issues with opencl and multiple cards? I installed with opencl=legacy,pal but only one or the other is available? (pal works with vega legacy works with rx580). Is it known that you can't use both?
<tatertots> joules: yes
<joules> tatertots: thanks!
<c0nker> just tried the Ubuntu 19.xx ISO, Ubuntu Disk creator'd it and mkusb'd it, tried all USB ports. Gonna try a new USB I bought
<c0nker> (didnt work)
<joules> tatertots: is there any links to that infomation that I can read? I get conflicting answers, that it should work.
<tatertots> joules: i'll see if i can find some links..in mean time observe the output of xrandr command...like OpenGL ...even if a system has 2x i.e intel graphics and a Nvidia/AMD card 2x GPU's there will only be ONE 1x OpenGL "renderer".
<tatertots> joules: OpenCL will have a "renderer"
<joules> tatertots: I couldn't find much at all, except this one post https://devtalk.blender.org/t/unable-to-have-two-gpus-rx-5700-xt-rx-580-recognized-by-blender-simultaneously/10278/4
<tatertots> joules: i'll try to find some link for you but guys that have been around this stuff for some time know it's just the way it is
<tatertots> it is what it is
<joules> problem is Jeroen is the AMD dev for blender.
<jeremy31> They are what we thought they were
<tatertots> lol
<joules> trust me i want you to be right tatertots then I'll sell this RX580
<tatertots> joules: oops i didn't mean xrandr...
<joules> this is opencl dude
<joules> i don't muck about just got 18.04 and hwe and amdgpu-pro drivers. sticking with AMDs "requirements" :/
<tatertots> joules: i meant to type glxinfo|grep nGL
<tatertots> joules: that's where you'll see ONE 1x renderer even in a multi GPU system
<joules> clinfo sees both but mesas opencl implementation is incomplete.
<joules> nah I have both man.
<joules> this is openCL not GL :D
<tatertots> joules: run> clinfo|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> joules: share url/link here
<tatertots> joules: i want to see these two "declared" "renderers" you speak of
<joules> yeah that's the mesa clinfo it shows both. just not the amdgpu-pro drivers.
<tatertots> show it
<joules> joules@joules-X8DAH:/home/julian$ clinfo
<joules> Number of platforms                               2y
<joules> 2
<joules> :DS
<joules> clinfo from amd (/opt/amdgpu-pro/bin/clinfo) shows 1 but anyhow nvm.
<tatertots> clinfo from AMD shows ONE...that's what i would expect
<tatertots> as it must be "declared" and it's first come first served
<joules> dunno, just need some proper confirmation
<joules> dude your gunna trip my "doesn't know what he's talking about" wire soon.
<tatertots> lol..that's fine..i've used this tatertots name on IRC for years
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> so long that people would laugh if you went around saying that after your wire was "tripped"
<c0nker> k it finally works, just gotta check everything works, thanks for the help
<otrenav> Hi. I'm exploring Ubuntu 19.10 with a fresh install and I'm tying to setup the gTile extension. I noticed that Ubuntu/something is receiving some keybindings before they reach gTile so I can't assign them within gTile. I've customized all available keybindings in the settings for the keyboard but can't find the ones I want gTile used. Is there an a list I can consult with all default keybindings in Ubuntu? I can't find what's taking the combo I want to
<otrenav> use (C-M-S-<right>).
<joules> what's the best supported kernel for amdgpu-pro drivers (yes I need opencl proversion from AMD).
<joules> hi what xorg xserver-video driver do I need for vega?
<joules> and to completely purge hwe cancer from my system.
<joules> :D
<joules> i did "apt remove ".*hwe*" but there's something hanging that pulls the rest in :/ (xorg)
<Bashing-om> joules: A bit involved to revert: run: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa "; And then clean up :  "sudo apt purge linux-generic-lts-bionic xserver-xorg-core-lts-bionic xserver-xorg-lts-bionic xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-bionic xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-bionic
<Bashing-om> libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-bionic".
<joules> cool thanks.
<Bashing-om> joules: ^^ that is supposing that you are running 18.04 :D
<joules> yeap ;)
<joules> need to get back to basic then try one more time with this opencl stuff then give up.
<joules> hi, trying to start xorg, but its looking for drivers with "driver" however packages and search and actual directory has "driver_dri" is there a package configure option anyone knows about? rather not have to make symlinks myself if possible.
<joules> nvm broken symlinks to amdgpu-pro hanging about :/
<vfbsilva> guys can I have a small help regarding the install? I dont get the uefi naming on ubuntu
<tomreyn> vfbsilva: uefi naming? whats unclear, whats not working as expected (what did you expect), how is it actually working)?
<vfbsilva> tomreyn: im uploading a pic sec
<vfbsilva> tomreyn: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPfrMSkqo59KiklTgDiMRmaaysyHXwJ6QfCkYpHUt55y0VAfVUf-h3oBaS1s8m0mQ?key=VnNhVWdFaWdDV2R0cTR4U0QzUUw1YWhPaEQ4OTNR
<vfbsilva> so is uefi setup on sda5?
<tomreyn> sda2 is the efi system partition
<vfbsilva> okay so should /boot be on sda2?
<tomreyn> this is where all operating systems should place their boot loader and the mainboard firmware (the UEFI) will load it from (if it's the first efi system partition (ESP) it finds across all disks)
<vfbsilva> cause in manjaro I have a /boot/uefi partition
<tomreyn> grub will place its first part on the ESP, then load the rest from sda5
<tomreyn> sda2 will become /boot/efi/ on the final system
<tomreyn> sda5 will become /boot
<vfbsilva> okay
<vfbsilva> tomreyn: thanks a lot
<tomreyn> vfbsilva: you're welcome.
<tomreyn> vfbsilva: oh the boot loader target option you have there on the bottom should probably still point to sda5
<vfbsilva> it does
<tomreyn> this is probably correct, i think grub realizes there is an ESP at sda2 automatically and places its first part there.
<tomreyn> ok
<vfbsilva> tomreyn: everything worked thanks a alot
<lhuf> Hello
<lhuf> Anyone here
<tomreyn> hi lhuf, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<lhuf> Yes
<tomreyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lhuf> I am trying to install ubuntu on my alienware r4 but the installer freezes randomly after a certain amount of time and then shows this error: tpm_crb MSFT0101:00 [Firmware bug]: ACPI region does not cover tsponse buffer
<tomreyn> have you done a bios update recently?
<lhuf> About 2 weeks ago yes
<tomreyn> as the message states, this is likely caused by a bios bug
<tomreyn> it may be possible to work around it, though. which ubuntu version are you trying to install there?
<lhuf> 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> 18.04.0 or .1 or .2 or .3, do you know?
<lhuf> Erm 18.04.3
<tomreyn> you can probably work aorund this by booting with the    pcie_aspm=off   kernel parameter
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<lhuf> So if I am trying to install this how would I do this? As if I hit try ubuntu before installing it still crashes after less than a minute
<tomreyn> lhuf: did you read the link ubottu posted, yet?
<tomreyn> you asked less than a minute after it was posted, so i assume you did not?
<lhuf> Ohh so I can do this while its booting I see, should i do the temporary one?
<tomreyn> lhuf: yes
<lhuf> Thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome, let me know how it worked
<tomreyn> lhuf: if this issue persists after installation (i.e. on the installed system, even after it was fully updated AND rebooted), you may want to check whether you can disable the TPM (sometimes called "fTPM") on your UEFI / BIOS configuration screens.
<tomreyn> only if that's not available there you should permanently configure the     pcie_aspm=off    kernel parameter as discussed on the wiki link above.
<happyamos> Hello
<tomreyn> hi happyamos, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<happyamos> Nope, just confirming my login works
<tomreyn> cool. you can use the /ping IRC command also for this purpose.
<happyamos> Cool, thanks :)
<lhuf> So I entered the command you said on gnu grub then hit ctrl x and nothing happened
<lhuf> Also my grub just says grub> it doesn't have any of the other areas like the images in the explanation you also linked to
<tomreyn> this is a grub CLI, which shows when you hit escape twice. you can return to the grub menu where you can edit those records by typing "menu" i think
<tomreyn> hmm no it's not "menu"
<tomreyn> type "exit" or "normal", then hit escape again
<tomreyn> in quick succession
<tomreyn> lhuf: does this help?
<lhuf> Still crashed :( after the word splash there were three - and I entered my parameter after this, should I have put it before?
<tomreyn> lhuf: yes, you need to put it before the three dashes
<lhuf> I will try this
<lhuf> Damn still not working
<tomreyn> lhuf: can you check whether you have the "(f)TPM" option on the bios / UEFI configuration screens? maybe that's easier
<tomreyn> the goal would be to disable this device.
<tomreyn> alternatively, if you would like to continue trying with the     pcie_aspm=off    option, please take and upload a screen shot after entering it on the grub menu
<lhuf> I think I tried this earlier but will try again, there is a tpm option in security
<tomreyn> (and before hitting enter)
<tomreyn> also, if you can tell the exact Alienware R4 model you have there, maybe we can find a better workaround.
<lhuf> I will make a screenshot now
<lhuf> https://laptopmedia.com/laptop-specs/alienware-17-r4-4/
<lhuf> And here is the ss: https://ibb.co/dLkQ8dk
<tomreyn> lhuf: yes this looks fine. have you tried this with the opther menu option, "Install Ubuntu (now)"?
<tomreyn> the one you're trying to edit there now is the option where ubuntu boots into the live mode
<lhuf> Ok I will try that now
<tomreyn> but you'll still need the parameter there
<tomreyn> also add "nomodeset"
<lhuf> So just do a space and add that
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> ... quiet splash pcie_aspm=off nomodeset ---
<lhuf> I have gotten further than ever
<tomreyn> so where di you get to, the installer?
<lhuf> It seems to be working I am currently selecting install alongside windows
<tomreyn> this is the latest firmware by the way: https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=rytgt&oscode=wt64a&productcode=alienware-17-laptop
<tomreyn> unfortunately gaming laptops are often problematic.
<lhuf> Hopefully this works once installed but I am now having some issues with partitioning my ssd as that is where windows is installed and I dont want to copy over it
<tomreyn> if you do auto partitioning with the "insatall alongside windows" option then the windows partition should get shrinked so there's be enough space to install ubuntu
<tomreyn> if you prefer amnual partitioning and have questions about it, just post another screen
<tomreyn> …shot
<lhuf> Hello I disconnected
<tomreyn> wb
<lhuf> I was just wondering when I select the ssd that also has my windows on does ubuntu automatically partition it or what?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> if you do auto partitioning with the "insatall alongside windows" option then the windows partition should get shrinked so there's be enough space to install ubuntu
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> if you prefer manual partitioning and have questions about it, just post another screen shot
<lhuf> Sorry for my lack of knowledge haha I will now
<tomreyn> that's fine, it's not something you can know without reading the manual, i think
<lhuf> https://ibb.co/YWX2X4d this ssd is where I want ubuntu to be with about 30gb
<lhuf> Unless there is a way to use the ssd for the os and my hdd for files etc
<tomreyn> lhuf: hmm i think for custom partitioning you'd actually need to do the partitioning outside of the installer if you want to install alongside windows. but i'm not entirely sure - i don't do windows nor multi-boot (it's just too much fiddling, amongst other)
<tomreyn> maybe you can use "change" on the partition that is selected and resize it?
<lhuf> Ok but if I just select the ssd it will never write over windows right?
<tomreyn> and yes there is a way to use the ssd for the OS and a separate hdd for files
<tomreyn> i assume this system ir running in uefi mode, and windows was installed in uefi mode, too. if so, ubuntu's grub will be written to nvme0n1p1, the "efi" type partition
<tomreyn> that's independeant of which disk you install the rest of ubuntu to
<tomreyn> windows should never get overwritten, but when you do anything like partition changes you must ensure you have complete and reliably restorable and current backups
<lhuf> Ok well I'm installing so thanks so much for your help... do you think that once its installed it will work without parameters?
<tomreyn> lhuf: hard to tell. you may still need to use these parameters during the first boot from hard disk, maybe will have to keep using the pcie_aspm=off one all time. but i recommend you start with none, see how far you can get, then only add these parameters as needed, and one by one, like you did before.
<tomreyn> and repeat this after installing all the updates that are available (running "sudo apt update" on a temrinal should report that no updates available in the end), and rebooting.
<tomreyn> that's when you'll have all the Os updates installed (which may contain newer workarounds for the buggy bios)
<tomreyn> the "nomodeset" parameter should not be needed once you installed the nvidia proprietary drivers, which the installer should already be doing.
<tomreyn> (unless oyu choose not to)
<lhuf> Seems to be working just fine
<lhuf> Honestly thanks man you have been apart of helping kickstart my journey of web development
<lhuf> 😂😂
<tomreyn> :) good luck there, enjoy your new system.
<martiansoul67> i have a remote machine that I've been given access to. I've got the access of only its vscode. I want to download the source code of a repository on my home computer, is there any way I can do so?
<lhuf> Oh lol and now its crashed ahaha
<lhuf> After enabling livepatch
<martiansoul67> lhuf livepatch?
<tomreyn> lhuf: post a full system journal after rebooting:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> martiansoul67: what are this remote computer and your home computer running, and how are they related / linked, i.e. how does it matter that the remote one runs something for when you want to download somethjing to your (laocal, i guess) home computer?
<tomreyn> martiansoul67: when i say "what are [these compuiters] running" i mean their operating systems.
<martiansoul67> I'm not sure, what's the remote machine running.
<martiansoul67> I am participating in a sort of workshop, where in Chrome, at port 8080, I can access the VSCode of the remote server.
<martiansoul67> and that workshop ends in around 12 hours.
<martiansoul67> So, I want to get all my code.
<lhuf> Termbin.com/7tm6
<lhuf> I'm doing the update command now
<martiansoul67> tomreyn, this is the context.
<tomreyn> martiansoul67: okay, and which of these systems runs ubuntu?
<tomreyn> lhuf: good, keep the updates coming. i'll have a look at the log now. to get my attention, type "tomreyn" here
<martiansoul67> tomreyn, my system.
<tomreyn> martiansoul67: which protocol do you use to access remotely?
<martiansoul67> tomreyn, and most likely the remote server is an AWS or something like that. I'm connecting over http
<tomreyn> martiansoul67: so just http, not webdav or something? then what you can do remotely depends on what the web application or web server enables you to access. that's not really something we can help with here.
<martiansoul67> tomreyn, not familiar with webdav.
<lhuf> Tomreyn all updates done and those crashes seemed to just be todo with monitoring hardware because it happened for the livepatch and for sending my PC info for development weird
<tomreyn> lhuf: what was the crash like? did the entire computer freeze, did a single application fail (and print an error message)?
<tomreyn> and how did you recover from it
<tomreyn> "crash" can mean so many things.
<lhuf> The whole computer crashed sorry
<lhuf> And I had to hold power button to turn off
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> try this next time
<tomreyn> and before you do this, try this:
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> either way, this should not be happening, you will need to spend more time on working out how to prevent it.
<The_Fly> hi, i have an issue, i set X11 to use a separate Screen for my HMD diplay, now when i try to maximise a window it takes up both monitors and doesn't display the application menus and close,minimize,maximise buttons on the top bar/panel... couldn't find any solutions to this with a google
<tomreyn> lhuf: see above. also, reviewing your logs, i see more and more reports on BIOS bugs. :-/ something you can do in this case is to have linux pretend it was windows, which can help since many computers (firmwares in this case) are only really tested (and customized to work) with windows.
<lhuf> Ok
<tomreyn> lhuf: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<DarkTrick> Hello, I have a rather general question. I'm not sure if this is the right place.
<DarkTrick> Regarding the implemenation of hibernation
<DarkTrick> Why would a hibernation feature care about ACPI? / Why would hibernation care about hardware?
<EriC^^> DarkTrick: hibernation involves power stuff, why wouldnt it
<DarkTrick> Couldn't it be simply implemented as 1) freeze everything 2) "save everything to disk" 3) Shut down computer as always 4) When the computer starts, it simply checks if there is a "RAM-file" 5) if yes, load it into RAM, unfreeze everything and go
<EriC^^> DarkTrick: what's the problem you're having?
<DarkTrick> EriC^^, Hibernation seems to work differently well on Win and Ubuntu. From earlier discussions I heard it's a "hardware support thing" or a "ACPI thing"
<EriC^^> DarkTrick: no worries, you can use the acpi_osi parameter in grub to sort that out usually
<DarkTrick> I'd like to understand the point where my "easy implementation" (above) does not work anymore
<EriC^^> DarkTrick: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<DarkTrick> EriC^^, The title already is already "beyond" the point of my question.
<EriC^^> DarkTrick: alright
<DarkTrick> EriC^^, Basically I don't understand why hibernating  should be different to a usual shutdown
<EriC^^> so you plan to rewrite the hibernation feature
<DarkTrick> EriC^^: Not at this point
<DarkTrick> My question is more of a "I'd like to have an idea of what's the actual problem"
<DarkTrick> instead of "I want to solve this exact problem on my machine"
<tomreyn> it seems this is outside of ubuntu support, it's more about discussing technical concepts than of a support question. maybe ##linux is a better place, or ##acpi if it exists.
<tomreyn> this is what ubuntu uses (though earlier versions probably): https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/HEAD/src/sleep/sleep.c
<tomreyn> you can look for more suitable IRC channels using !alis
<tomreyn> lhuf: looks like someone else suffered from the same system and its bios bugs: https://www.dell.com/community/Alienware/AW17r5-BIOS-Issues/td-p/7391290
<lhuf> Hopefully Dell sort It
<lhuf> System settings isn't working for me even after trying the shell script but hey ho
<tomreyn> "System settings"? what do you mean?
<DarkTrick> tomreyn, thank you for you pointer!
<lhuf> The spanner and screwdriver on top right drop down.. preferences?
<tomreyn> lhuf: the settings application is somehow not working as expected. what is not working as expected?
<tomreyn> how is this related to a shell script?
<lhuf> Oh the link you sent about making it think its windows has a shell script that does it for you
<tomreyn> lhuf: yes, it allows you to stage changes to how you boot which are applied on the next boot. did you reboot after this?
<lhuf> Yes
<tomreyn> lhuf: can you post another log with this change set?   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<lhuf> Omg I think it worked
<lhuf> Termbin.com/sqtv
<lhuf> I changed the code to 2017 but before I changed the wrong bit to 2017 I changed the if statement that checks if it has already been changed instead
<lhuf> Webcam and setting are now working which weren't before
<tomreyn> lhuf: i think there were some mistakes during editing the boot parameters. the log you posted has this:     ...ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" acpi_osi=! acpi_osi= quiet...   while it hsould just have this:    ...ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet...
<tomreyn> lhuf: "Windows 2017" could only work if the commands given on the article actually reported this as a possible value.
<lhuf> Wait but it's working now
<lhuf> Oh I looked up what windows 10 is known as on Microsoft site and it said windows 2017
<tomreyn> does this return "Windows 2017" though? sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort
<tomreyn> there can be other reasons why "it" is working now after you rebooted. a microcode update was also loaded (though this should not affect the webcam, but i'm not sure what other changes you saw).
<lhuf> Oh no it doesn't
<lhuf> So what should I do now sorry I'm lost again
<tomreyn> you can use     gedit admin:///etc/default/grub    to edit the configuration file where the acpi_osi parameters are set.
<tomreyn> after editing, you will need to also run    sudo update-grub    and reboot the system.
<tomreyn> if setting     ...ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet...    makes "it" worse again, you can try to just set it to     ...ro acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=  quiet...    which is probably what you effectively had by the time you created this latest log file
<tomreyn> lhuf: on both logs you're using the "nouveau" open source graphics driver. this is a limited feature (and lower performance) driver compared to the proprietary "nvidia" graphics driver, which is also available. have you chosen not to install it?
<lhuf> Terminal said  /etc/default/grub: quiet... not found
<lhuf> And no I did not choose not to
<tomreyn> lhuf: what is it that you had typed on the terminal when it said this?
<lhuf> Sudo update-grub
<lhuf> Sorry forgot to ping tomreyn
<tomreyn> lhuf: cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<lhuf> Termbin.com/b7nb
<tomreyn> lhuf: oh, looks like you took what i wrote verbatim
<tomreyn> those "..." were emant to say "here starts/end this sequence"
<lhuf> Oh what should be different soz
<tomreyn> i should be able to tell you in a minute
<lhuf> I removed the ... and it says same thing I only kept them because something underneath has ... after so thought it needed it haha
<tomreyn> lhuf: so run     gedit admin:///etc/default/grub    again and replace this line:     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet ...     by (exactly, please double check) this:     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<tomreyn> lhuf: once that is done, share it again using     cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999     and run     sudo update-grub     agin
<tomreyn> *again
<lhuf> Tomreyn termbin.com/ve0y
<tomreyn> lhuf: not exact (one extra space) but good enough. :)   only after all of the above is done (sudo update-grub, right), but before you reboot, run     software-properties-gtk --open-tab 4     and enable the nvidia drivers.
 * jesopo ubuntu noises
<lhuf> Gives me three options two proprietary and one older but proprietary tested I'm guessing I should use that one right tomreyn
<tomreyn> lhuf: you can try those one by one, see which one works best.
<tomreyn> you'll have to reboot each time, though
<tomreyn> i.e. i'm not sure which one is the best option
<tomreyn> your graphics card (PCI ID 10de:1c20) is an Nvidia GTX 1060 (Mobile)
<tomreyn> nvidia.com will have some form of documentation on which driver is recommended for this
<lhuf> All seems to be working well after reboot
<tomreyn> nice, post another log if you like
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> lhuf: ^
<lhuf> Termbin.com/e3zb
<tomreyn> yes this looks almost not entirely bad now
<lhuf> Awesome man thank you :):)
<tomreyn> you should now have some nvidia-settings (or similar) application which you can use to configure the graphics
<tomreyn> there are still rather serious problems, but this is probably as good as it gets with this bios
<tomreyn> lhuf: ^ this and: you could try a newer kernel version, there's a chance it has better workarounds. i.e.       sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<lhuf> Should I do that now then?
<tomreyn> i would, but this is your computer. ;)
<lhuf> Done
<lhuf> Does it require another restart
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> also note that canonical-livepatch is not properly configured on your system (or wasn't when you created the latest log). You would need to run      canonical-livepatch enable      but it may not actually work with the newer kernel I just suggested to install.
<lhuf> Ye said permission denied
<lhuf> Is it even needed tomreyn
<tomreyn> lhuf: you decide on this
<tomreyn> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<tomreyn> it is not strictly required, no.
<tomreyn> lhuf: "permission denied" means the user you ran something as does not have the privileges that are required to run something. (only) if you think the command you were trying to run is safe to run as root, you can run it again, prefixed with "sudo"
<tomreyn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tomreyn> so in this case you'd run     sudo canonical-livepatch enable
<lhuf> No key provided
<DarkTrick> A: @pdflatex: Anyone here who knows how to make pdflatex to support UTF-8? (standard installation under ubuntu; that's why I ask here)
<DarkTrick> A: \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc} does not work. Maybe something is missing from the installation?
<tomreyn> lhuf: you'll need to get an api key from canonical to use it (free for personal use). read its docoumentation for more info
<Guest_86> Hi everyone
<tomreyn> hello Guest_86
<mohnish> Hello everyone! I need help with Ubuntu MATE 19.10. I'm trying to setup bluetooth, but my phone won't detect my pc, and my pc won't detect my phone
<mohnish> I opened "Bluetooth Adapters" from the menu and set it to "Always visible" and then closed it. But, when I open it again, it's selected to "Hidden"
<tomreyn> does     rfkill list    say that something is (hard or soft) blocked?
<mohnish> I tired that, and it's not blocked
<mohnish> neither soft nor hard
<mohnish> And, when I press search in "Bluetooth Devices" it gives this error: https://pasteboard.co/INtsyVD.png
<tomreyn> ok, then it's going to be bluetooth specific which i have almost no clue of
<mohnish> oh
<mohnish> But, it works in other distro (Linux Mint installed in my other hard drive)
<tomreyn> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Guest_86> I am having some issues trying to switch my desktop environment and I thought this might be the place to ask. I want to set a script to control the brightness of my monitor and the keyboard backlight but I cannot seem to figure out how to. For brightness I found you can set a value in /sys/class/backlight since xbacklight seems to produce no
<Guest_86> change, but for keyboard I have no idea what's going on. Works out of the box in gnome but I have no idea how they manage it.
<Guest_86> running dbus-monitor in termnial shows that they send some events for the brightness control but nothing shows up when I use the combination for keyboard backlight
<N0Lif3> can the date and time be moved to the right without addons/extensions?
<zaccishere> Hi, I recently updated my 18.04 LTS and after rebooting the touchpad wouldn't work. Any help would be appreciated thanks!
<zaccishere> Reverted to a previous kernel and now it works again!
<EmmaT> i am trying to install an old specific versoin of a package
<EmmaT> command that was run was: sudo ap-get install tvheadend in 2018.01.01 ... i would like the version of around that time
<EmmaT> i am now getting the latest version which is not desired
<EmmaT> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mamarley/tvheadend-git-stable/ubuntu/dists/xenial/
<EmmaT> i am not sure how to find the old version
<EmmaT> seems to only be on there\
<EriC^^> EmmaT: maybe you can use the apt logs to get which was installed
<EriC^^> /var/log/apt/history*
<mati> Hi, I'm looking for a program that can periodically update the command output in the terminal. For example, I want to run a commands "sensors" and want the output to be updated every 10 seconds. How can I do that?
<cipher45> Something like 'watch' maybe? https://linuxize.com/post/linux-watch-command/
<cipher45> mati^^
<mati> cipher45: that's exactly what i've been looking for, cheers!
<Seveas> EmmaT: as long as you have a repository that has the older version, you can install it with apt-get install tvheadend=your_version_here
<adrian_1908> Hello. I installed a deb package (fontconfig-2.13) due to issues with 2.12. This now throws an error when doing `apt install <any_package>`, so very hampering. What's the best way to revert to 2.12?
<adrian_1908> Fixed: I simply downloaded the deb from https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/fontconfig/download and `sudo dpkg -i fontconfig-2.12…`
<acesistv> Hello everyone
<trupsalms> how can i run a script after scl enable python27 bash since it invokes a new cmdline trm?
<cyber37> Hi,
<cyber37> I have a problem, i don't know if it's after an update or what. When i want to open a RTSP stream in vlc it fails, i don't have any details on the console (even with -vv arg). it just says "check the log for more details" but i don't know witch logs...
<cyber37> I can open my rtsp stream with mplayer but not with VLC, and i need it working with VLC because i also use the library "libVLC" for another software (that i made) to watch my cctv cameras. So as libVLC has a problem, my software cant watch the cameras and VLC can't too.
<cyber37> It's not stream problem because with mplayer it works. Did someone know where VLC logs are ? And if 3.0.8 is recent in ubuntu deps ?
<cyber37> How to know when a packet has been upgraded in ubuntu deps ?
<Bundestrojaner> Hello. I'm trying to scan with a quite old Brother DCP-8020 on Kubuntu 1804 LTS and get strange results:
<Bundestrojaner> lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f9:0140 Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-8020
<Bundestrojaner> sane-find-scanner says: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x0140) at libusb:001:004
<Bundestrojaner> sudo scanimage -L says: No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,  ...
<ducasse> Bundestrojaner: why are you running scanimage with sudo?
<Bundestrojaner> ducasse: to exclude permission problems during testing
<ducasse> add your user to the scanner group, and there shouldn't be any
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Bundestrojaner> ducasse: already done. i've tried it without sudo at first.
<Bundestrojaner> rebooting, brb
<ducasse> Bundestrojaner: if you don't get any response here, try #sane
<Bundestrojaner> ducasse: thx, i've asked there parallel. it seems they are all afk :(
<ducasse> it's a small channel, might be quiet on weekends
<ru^2> hello
<Bundestrojaner> one aditional thing: On the old pc with kubuntu1604, the scanner perfectly worked. When i tried it on this new machine with kubuntu1804 ~2 years ago, the scanner was recogniced but scanning delifered an "invalid argument"-error - which is a known problem with old brother scanners and xhci (usb3, this machine has usb3 only) so i could not solve it.
<Bundestrojaner> Now, the scanner is not even recognized...
<ru^2> any body know how to remove the on screen keyboard at lock screen ?? i have to use the extension block-caribou to prevent this on screen keyboard to show up when clicking on window with my touchscreen. in the universal acess setting the onscreen is off, org.gnome.desktop.screensaver embedded-keyboard-enabled is set on false... I don't know what to do with that ugly keyboard :\
<Skyrider> ru^2: That includes the onboard preferences show onboard when unlocking the screen?
<H2Q> hello, how can I make thumbnails resolve enough to be viewable?
<H2Q> I tried with dconf-editor but couldn''t make them larger
<ru^2> i dont have onboard installed, i tried to install it and change this setting, did nothing
<ru^2> Skyrider:
<tomreyn> hmm, how can the virtual keybooard show if you don't have it installed?    sudo apt purge --autoremove onboard onboard-common onboard-data
<ru^2> ok onboard was apparently installed
<ru^2> but the keyboard continue to show up on lock screen
<ru^2> i will try a reboot..
<ru^2> i reboot
<ru^2> did nothing, the onscreen is always here, :\
<ru^2> tomreyn:
<Skyrider> Did you do what Tomr suggested?
<ru^2> yes onboard was removed but i think the keyboard who is showing up is not onboard
<tomreyn> ru^2: hmm, okay, sorry then. i wasn't aware there's another. are you using gdm3 though?
<ru^2> yes im using ubuntu 19.10
<ru^2> ok i found a workaround installing onboard integration extension and reinstalling onboard ^^
<ru^2> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> glad you found a solution which works for you!
<ru^2> tomreyn: now i deinstall onboard and onboard integration extension, and the onscreen keyboard disapeared strange thanks
<akemhp> Hey.
<akemhp> Is Thunar file manager stable? Cause i like Nemo a lot but it's very unstable, often crashing for no reason...
<akemhp> (I don't like Nautilus they removed the address bar, we can't directly see the number of files etc)
<Skyrider> Wouldn't it be easier to try it? ^^
<OerHeks> why would nemo be unstable?
<akemhp> I installed it, i'll use it and see OFC.
<akemhp> OerHeks, It's unstable on my 18.04s, on 2 computers.
<akemhp> Crash for no apparent reason while using it, or copying stuff.
<tomreyn> file a bug about it if there's none, yet, that's how you get a chance to see it solved.
<tomreyn> ctrl-l still gets you the location bar on gnome files (the artist formerly known as nautilus)
<akemhp> tomreyn, Yeah, i know there are ways, i just don't like their choices.
<CarlenWhite> Noticing that my laptop is doing a lot of AP disconnects and reconnects.
<lotuspsychje> can you give us some more details CarlenWhite
<CarlenWhite> I'm watching it for a moment so I can understand what's happening, but it looks like it cannot make up it's mind on which AP it wants to use. Both APs are named the same.
<CarlenWhite> I'm using dmesg output by the way.
<CarlenWhite> Got a chunk. Scrubbing and pasting.
<CarlenWhite> https://pastebin.com/bmjLRuif
<CarlenWhite> So it seems like it's connecting to B, then looses connection, then returns back to A.
<CarlenWhite> But it's doing this frequently.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: ubuntu version, kernel version and network card chipset would also be handy
<CarlenWhite> Ubuntu 19.10, 5.0.21-050021-generic, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8822BE 802.11a/b/g/n/ac
<CarlenWhite> Purposefully back a few kernel versions due to issues.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: meaning you encounter the same AP issues with current 19.10 kernel?
<CarlenWhite> Issues irrelevant to WiFi.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: so your wifi works great on  5.3.0.24.28 ?
<CarlenWhite> I can try but it requires me investigating another issue to fix some AMDGPU weirdness.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: the main purpose is to make your system work on the current kernel right, going back to older kernels should be for testing purposes
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: we would also apreciate to mention 'details' like that in your original questions in the fuure
<lotuspsychje> *future
<CarlenWhite> Sorry. Chronic tiredness doesn't help me. But yeah I'm looking at the comment to my bug report regarding AMDGPU and they suggest updating Mesa. I searched my installed packages and it seems like the packages related to it are selected and up-to-date. Unless they want me to grab a dev-package and cross my fingers that fixes the problem and I can finally use the latest kernel.
<CarlenWhite> Mesa is mesa-vulkan-drivers, correct?
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: do you recall your bug ID about amdgpu? perhaps volunteers can have a look for you whats going on
<CarlenWhite> Yeah. https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/amd/issues/991#note_367244
<CarlenWhite> Also might've helped me to notice that setting AMD_DEBUG would be a good idea too.
<CarlenWhite> Erm. That's the note on the issue, but still.
<lotuspsychje> tnx for bug #1848108
<ubottu> bug 1848108 in linux (Ubuntu) "[amdgpu] Screen Glitching & Kernel Panic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848108
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: did you compare this with an LTS version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: you might also look into your bios version, see if there are updates BIOS R0UET68W (1.48 ) 12/07/2018
<CarlenWhite> I felt like I've updated when I was running Windows a short while ago before I contained it entirely inside a VM.
<CarlenWhite> And I haven't tried testing against the LTS.
<CarlenWhite> What is AMD_DEBUG=nodcc supposed to do broadly?
<CarlenWhite> Google yields nothing.
<CarlenWhite> Other than 'Use this and it works'
<lotuspsychje> not sure yet myself, but i do find alot of threads about ERROR* ring gfx timeout, but soft recovered
<CarlenWhite> Yeah I'm starting to notice that myself. Good knowing you're not the only soul screaming in the void.
<CarlenWhite> But yeah I'm adding the variable, will soon install the bleeding edge kernel, and reboot to test.
<CarlenWhite>  /etc/environment is per-line, correct?
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: are the freezes in relation with your machine going to suspend?
<CarlenWhite> It isn't. During use.
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: i recall a bug similar to this one, also on a ryzen machine, where the user confirmed no freezes on kernel 4.19
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: but that was more a ryzen issue then it was amdgpu
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: so i think in your case, its best to start testing around, and try the steps the devs advice to test also, and keep your bug(s) updated with what you tested
<CarlenWhite> Waiting for mainline to download, but once it finishes I'll try without the debug, then with, then also report about the WiFi.
<CarlenWhite> Assuming it downloads within this age.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: but didnt you say your wifi issue was on 5. -21 ?
<CarlenWhite> It is.
<lotuspsychje> i dont think its useful for the devs you file bugs on older kernels
<CarlenWhite> Which is the version I'm using right now.
<lotuspsychje> knowing its a realtek..
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: comment 19, says last kernel working 4.20 https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201957
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 201957 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "amdgpu: ring gfx timeout" [Blocking,New]
<CarlenWhite> Something something lowball weedjoke.
<lotuspsychje> sorry?
<CarlenWhite> Terrible joke. Sorry.
<CarlenWhite> Restarting now. Be back soon-ish.
<Fevix> Laptop keeps going into airplane mode after closing and reopening the lid. It's not getting stuck in it like others who have this issue, it's just an annoyance having to turn airplane mode off every time I wake the laptop
<CarlenWhite> Back. Now to wait.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: you rebooted into current kernel i presume?
<CarlenWhite> 5.5.0-994-generic
<lotuspsychje> ah
<CarlenWhite> And no constant AP disconnect and reconnects yet either so that's a bonus.
<CarlenWhite> But I feel like it's going to be one of those things that you'll bumble along fine for an hour then it's downhill from there.
<CarlenWhite> Time will tell.
<Fevix> Is there some setting I'm missing? I'd like this laptop to not turn on Airplane Mode when I close the lid and reopen it. It's not getting stuck like that, but it's a bit annoying having to turn airplane mode off every time I wake it from sleep
<CarlenWhite> Oh there's those tasty timeouts. Debug variable here we go.
<CarlenWhite> Nope. Still timeouts with the debug variable.
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: maybe try a kernel 4.19 as a test too
<ioria> Fevix, might be a ACPI  or a module issue . What 'sduo rfkill list all' returns    on resume ?
<ioria> *sudo
<CarlenWhite> Sorry not for WiFi. This is AMDGPU.
<CarlenWhite> My fault.
<OerHeks>  5.5.0-994-generic ?
<OerHeks> not an ubuntu kernel, what linux version are you using?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: CarlenWhite says he suffers bug #1848108
<ubottu> bug 1848108 in linux (Ubuntu) "[amdgpu] Screen Glitching & Kernel Panic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848108
<Fevix> ioria: WLAN is soft blocked
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, but that is still not an ubuntukernel, not even in mainline
<sondre> hello, I'm installing ubuntu to recover a messy system *After broken installation of third party software*
<lotuspsychje> CarlenWhite: are you testing kernels from outside the !mainline kernels to test your bug?
<OerHeks> how would amdgpu drivers work with unknown kernels, i ask
<sondre> I was expecting the installation to recognize the precedent installation but instead it didn-t work.. so now it is asking to erase the disk
<CarlenWhite> I'm fetching from https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-tip/current/
<ioria> Fevix, sudo rfkill unblock all
<sondre> is there something I can do to conitnue the installation over exitsting data ?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ah yeah drm-tip is what the devs ask to play/test with
<sondre> I had a 19.10 installation with a full encrypteed disk
<clarkk> I'm trying to work out why nordvpn doesn't show properly in update-manager. See https://www.dropbox.com/s/st3cympxt4dnjv2/Selection_938.png?dl=0 .  As you can see, it shows the description rather than the name of the package.  This is the nordvpn repo https://repo.nordvpn.com/deb/nordvpn/debian  and this is the 'Visual Studio Code' repo, which works as expected...   http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode
<clarkk> Can anyone explain how nordvpn can fix this?  I don't work for nordvpn - I'm just a customer of theirs that finds this annoying and want them to fix it
<Fevix> ioria: No output, will that prevent it from going into AIrplane Mode on wake?
<ioria> Fevix, nope, i wanted to know if running that cmd it would have deactivatedd flight mode
<Fevix> Oh. Probably? I manually turned it off so I could reconnect
<ioria> Fevix, i mean : sleep -> resume > sudo rfkill unblock all  -> check flight mode if on or off
<Fevix> Kay
<CarlenWhite> sondre, I'm taking a blind guess while I have to run out the door but I think you have to decrypt the LVM. There should be a guide somewhere that'll explain in depth but once you do that, the installer should see these partitions and let you work with them.
<OerHeks> clarkk, ask NordVPN? we have no control how they build and describe their packages
<OerHeks> and it seems to work, no?
<CarlenWhite> It's usually a command against the block device which'll prompt for decryption pass, then expose the devices.
<CarlenWhite> Partitions, rather
<Fevix> Interestingly, that time it didn't go into airplane mode, it just turned off wifi. But that command did turn wifi back on.
<ioria> Fevix, in this case, we can try a script in /lib/systemd/system-sleep/
<Fevix> First time, be gentle and I'm sorry in advance if I ask too many questions.
<ioria> Fevix, but would be better to check the lsmod list (before and after sleep)
<ioria> Fevix, lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fevix> https://termbin.com/8b1e Before
<ioria> Fevix, ok, now, if you can run the same command right aftre resume
<Fevix> Issue that I should have realized: Can't upload the file to the site without internet, and I'm assuming whatever it is you're looking for will only be caught while the wifi has been turned off
<Fevix> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<ioria> Fevix, don't worry; run the command off line; get on line, and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Fevix> ok
<Fevix> Okay, connected through my phone, should have probably done this before. ON wake, my CPU usage is stuck at 100. Mouse control responds, but no application control.
<Fevix> Not always, just this time
<Fevix> I got the command ran, I'm just trying to get it to respond enough to load the page so I can paste it
<ioria> Fevix, what machine is that ?
<Fevix> $80 laptop
<ioria> Fevix, that's my laptop, i asked about yours
<Fevix> $80 laptop.
<ioria> i see
<Fevix> It's some HP thing, uh
<ioria> Fevix, reboot that or REISUB
<Fevix> Can't reboot yet, still need to get you the paste thing
<ioria> ok
<Fevix> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tJ47Q36dxY
<openbsdtai123> Does Ubuntu for Raspberry PI RPI3b model b has Sauerbraten Cube2 ?
<Fevix> Huh, closed FIrefox and issue resolved, no more 100% CPU.....
<ioria> Fevix, i don't see a  difference ; how much ram ?
<OerHeks> openbsdtai123, i gave you an url, howto build it yourself?
<Fevix> 4B
<Fevix> gb*
<OerHeks> ubuntu did not package it in arm
<ioria> Fevix, 4 G is ok; what't the cpu ?
<Fevix> hang on, uh
<ioria> Fevix, lscpu
<openbsdtai123> build build... I am novice in Linux
<Fevix> HP Model 14-bw012nr
<Fevix> That's the laptop
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<openbsdtai123> I can learn fast, but it looks to me complex to built sauerbraten from source. It is a big game
<Fevix> AMD E2-9000e Radeon R2, 4 compute cores 2C+2g
<ioria> Fevix, it's a dual core, it's ok
<Fevix> Usually it's fine running Ubuntu, but every now and then for no aparrent reason it'll spike to 100% but that's not why I'm here. I'll try to troubleshoot that on my own, for now I'd like to get this "Airplane mode on sleep" thing resolved
<ioria> Fevix, ok, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.ciom 9999
<ioria> Fevix, ok, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fevix> https://termbin.com/al38p
<ioria> Fevix, cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste here)
<FevixComp> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-37-generic root=UUID=d7a1cba7-f7b4-4502-b7a8-1af1966e69dc ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<Fevix> ^ That's me
<ioria> Fevix,  cd /lib/systemd/system-sleep/
<FevixComp> done
<ioria> Fevix,  sudo nano my_script
<Fevix> Done
<ioria> Fevix,  and pastere there this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FSC8T4xFJG/
<Fevix> DOne
<ioria> Fevix,  sudo chmod +x nano my_script
<Fevix> Do I need to Write Out? Or....?
<ioria> Fevix,  you need to save : ctrl+o; ctrl+x
<bindi> accidental 'nano' in that chmod command
<ioria> bindi, right
<ioria> Fevix,  sudo chmod +x my_script
<Fevix> Done, no output
<ioria> Fevix,  cat my_script
<Fevix> Shows the lines you sent me
<ioria> Fevix,  ok, reboot; go to sleep, and resume
<Fevix> Survey says.....
<Fevix> Wifi came back on just fine
<Fevix> Thanks!
<ioria> ok
<clarkk> OerHeks, I think you misunderstood what I asked.  I want to know the correct format for the repo, so I can relay the info to nordvpn, as they have been unable to do it so far
<clarkk> I'm trying to work out why nordvpn doesn't show properly in update-manager. See https://www.dropbox.com/s/st3cympxt4dnjv2/Selection_938.png?dl=0 .  As you can see, it shows the description rather than the name of the package.  This is the nordvpn repo https://repo.nordvpn.com/deb/nordvpn/debian  and this is the 'Visual Studio Code' repo, which works as expected...   http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode
<clarkk> Can anyone explain how nordvpn can fix this?  I don't work for nordvpn - I'm just a customer of theirs that finds this annoying and want them to fix it
<clarkk> Microsoft works fine, and nordvpn's does not.  I want to understand why. Please see the dropbox image
<OerHeks> clarkk, ask them to change description?
<OerHeks> it seems to work.
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk, you have to contact NordVPN. There is nothing the volunteers here would be able to really help with. That is all setup by the PPA maintainer.
<OerHeks> we have no control how they build and describe their packages
<clarkk> pragmaticenigma, I understand that you have no control.  I want to know the people with control over the repo can fix it, as they don't seem to know
<clarkk> OerHeks, I thought it was the description field too, but Microsoft aren't using that for the package name
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk, That is their problem. It isn't your job to teach them. You can let them know, and when they feel it is important enough, they'll do their own research on how to fix it.
<clarkk> pragmaticenigma, I'd like to know too. Is that so bad?
<OerHeks> wanting to know is certainly not bad, but *we* have no answer
<clarkk> OerHeks, ok, better to say that, that imply that you're unwilling to help, so it doesn't spoil the atmosphere
<clarkk> *than
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk, it isn't that we're unwilling... the purpose of this channel is to support Ubuntu, and only the software repositories that are officially offered by Canonical and Ubuntu. Support for other PPA providers is not available here.
<enriooooooo> hi
<enriooooooo> how to enable microphone?
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<squarecircle> GoodTimesImmort: hello human
<The_Fly> hi, i have an issue, i set X11 to use a separate Screen for my HMD diplay, now when i try to maximise a window it takes up both monitors and doesn't display the application menus and close,minimize,maximise buttons on the top bar/panel... couldn't find any solutions to this with a google
<funhouse> Hello, I am trying to get something like upstart running on 18.04.3, is there anything that I can do so that my service will be respawned if it goes down?
<OerHeks> changing back from systemd to upstart?
<seere> funhouse: add a systemd service unit for your service with a Restart= statement. See man 5 systemd.service
<funhouse> seere thank you
<funhouse> seere, so I guess basically the .service file goes in /lib/systemd/system ?
<funhouse> I want to respawn redis, so I guess I would just add a line to redis-server.service?
<ioria> funhouse, try Restart=on-failure or Restart=always
<funhouse> ioria thank you much appreciated
<ioria> ok
<funhouse> ioria both are the same?
<ioria> funhouse, nope
<seere> funhouse: AFAIR /lib/systemd is for package provided files which can be overwritten during update. /etc/systemd/service takes precendense
<LuckyMan> Hi, is it peaceful to install jdk 13 from .deb Oracle site?
<OerHeks> LuckyMan, you can. We are just not allowed to make a proper ppa for it, so you must check updates yourself.
<LuckyMan> OerHeks, ok, I'll try it. It's needed for kotlin, right?
<OerHeks> sudo snap install — classic kotlin >> https://snapcraft.io/kotlin
<OerHeks> then you would get updates, no clue it needs oracle blob nr 13
<funhouse> seere thank you again much appreciated
<The_Fly> anyone able to help with the issue im having, windows maximise over both screens now that i added an extra screen for my HMD
<OerHeks> The_Fly, systemsettings > devices > displays, look around for the 'jopin displays' option
<OerHeks> or join
<sparr> the software updater Distribution Upgrade tool is offering to let me upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04, why isn't it offering 19.10?
<OerHeks> oh, it does not skip 19.04, there is an ugly hack to do so..
<OerHeks> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-ubuntu-19-10-from-command-line
<OerHeks> but not really advised,
<The_Fly> OerHeks: thanks, I'll take a look
<The_Fly> hm, i do not see that option
<The_Fly> still running 16.04
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<uldics> Hi! Anyone knows how to eliminate excessive logging from Chrome into dmesg, kern.log and syslog? Every time I do something in Chrome, new lines add up. When clicking, when reloading page, when hovering over a link. Looks like: [ 1292.698064] audit: type=1326 audit(1577655917.820:390): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=2469 comm="chrome" exe="/snap/chromium/971/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome" sig=0 arch=c000003e syscal
<uldics> l=203 compat=0 ip=0x7fdd12864b8f code=0x50000
<GoodTimesImmort> Is there a permanent solution to the WiFi not detecting networks after going idle besides rebooting the computer? I tried to restart the wifi manager but it still can't detect networks. Asus laptop with Ubuntu 19.10
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: Do results for iwconfig show power management on at any time?
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: what results from terminal for> cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | grep wifi
<GoodTimesImmort> "jeremy31" I'm pretty new to Ubuntu so you might have to explain it like I'm 5.
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: open terminal window and copy/paste the commands into terminal window
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: ctrl + alt + t should open a terminal window
<GoodTimesImmort> I got a "no such file" error when I copy pasted into terminal
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: for>   cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | grep wifi
<paracusia> hello, I have two samsung ssd pro attached to an pci-e sata controller using sata_sil24 module with kernel 5.4.0. when writing 4GB to the disks via mdadm/dmcrypt the whole system freezes and responds after around 30 seconds when the write is over.. no errors or anything in syslog or "dmesg" - how to debug this kind of phenomena?
<GoodTimesImmort> I received a syntax error near unexpected token '>
<EriC^^> GoodTimesImmort: press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> type "grep wifi /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf"
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: don't include the > with the command
<Orcs53> Hi guys! I need help with something! I wanted to automate decryption at boot time on my system, and I followed a guide like similar to this https://dradisframework.com/support/guides/customization/auto-unlock-luks-encrypted-drive.html. I believe I incorrectly followed one of the instructions and when rebooting I got an error message like cryptsetup
<Orcs53> going to sleep for 60 seconds. I found this was a security mechanism to stop brute force attacks, and I then realised I had made a mistake in the /etc/crypttab file. I attempted to rectify this issues by booting live ubuntu and fixing the file and re-updating the initramfs. I was able todo this, but, now when I boot I get a "PKCS#7 signature not
<Orcs53> signed with a trusted key" error shortly after GRUB. I am not sure how to proceed. Can anyone offer me advice on howto properly update the initramfs from a live CD?
<jeremy31> Orcs53: sounds like trying to use the shimx efi file after deleting the Secure Boot keys
<Orcs53> I actually think Secure Boot is disabled on my system.
<Orcs53> I remember having issues with it due to an old graphics card with unsigned firmware, and I had to disable it.
<jeremy31> orcs post URL from terminal for>   efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Orcs53> I'll have to reboot into Ubuntu Live, give me a minute.
<GoodTimesImmort> This is what I copied and pasted "NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | grep wifi
<GoodTimesImmort> No such file or directory
<Orcs53> jeremy31, I just checked the UFEI BIOS when I restarted, and FYI Secure Boot is definitely disabled.
<wonderworld> Orcs53: why did you want to do this? wouldn't it be more simple to create an unencrypted volume and move the data there?
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: use "cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | grep wifi"
<Orcs53> wonderworld, I am actually happy with the encrypted volume, this was supposed to be a temporary measure.
<wonderworld> Orcs53: all right, i see
<__Milencho> Guys, i have a problem with deleting files(GUI) from explorer/desktop doesn't matter -> it's constantly crashing
<EriC^^> __Milencho: you could try launching the files gui from a terminal to see any hints
<wonderworld> Orcs53: are you using the nvidia driver on your machine. google finds many threads on problems with the signing of the nvida driver when searching for your error message.
<__Milencho> EriC^^,  : nautilus --browser /home/milencho/Downloads/
<__Milencho> Failed to register: Timeout was reached
<Orcs53> So... I get further when I select the Recovery entry in GRUB, not PCKS#7 error. But, I run into something new, the system complains it can't mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root.
<Orcs53> @wonderworld, I have seen what you are referring to. Yes I have NVIDIA drivers installed. I actually think running in recovery mode is skipping this problem because it likely opts not to use them.
<__Milencho> EriC^^, the whole system(gnome) is not working as expected, also i cannot logout
<__Milencho> EriC^^, i've rebooted PC and problem has gone
<uldics> Ref. my (23:46:03) uldics: Hi! Anyone knows how to eliminate excessive logging from Chrome into dmesg, kern.log and syslog? Every time I do something in Chrome, new lines add up. When clicking, when reloading page, when hovering over a link. Looks like: [ 1292.698064] audit: type=1326 audit(1577655917.820:390): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=2469 comm="chrome" exe="/snap/chromium/971/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome"
<uldics>  sig=0 arch=c000003e syscall=203 compat=0 ip=0x7fdd12864b8f code=0x50000
<uldics> I have found out so far it is something to do with reserving a single processor core for Chromium, that fails or something. As soon as I deactivate hardware acceleration setting in Chromium, the excessive logging stops. So this is either a bug in 1. Snap, 2. Chromium, 3. Kernel. In that order of probability. But I am not an expert in kernel logging.
<OerHeks> uldics, easy test: install the apt version of chromium, should be up2date too..
<GoodTimesImmort> "Jeremy31" I copied and pasted and now the shell is just sitting there with a cursor and nothing else
<OerHeks> you found out the flood is about hw acceleration
<EriC^^> __Milencho: great ;)
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: use ctrl +c
<__Milencho> EriC^^, not great but not terrible;]
<EriC^^> :D
<GoodTimesImmort> I did
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: see https://askubuntu.com/a/910186/300665 and run the commands below Some USB devices perform poorly when power management is enabled for wifi, it can be disabled by
<uldics> OerHeks, I have the Chromium from official repositories. The new Snap one. Is it possible to get the old one, without Snap back, is that you refer to?
<OerHeks> yes
<OerHeks> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Transitional package - chromium-browser -> chromium snap. In component universe, is optional. Version 77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 47 kB, installed size 159 kB
<OerHeks> in bionic it is 79
<OerHeks> .. seems like after 18.04 LTS it is snap only.. https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+packages
<OerHeks> beta Focal gives 79 too..
<GoodTimesImmort> Jeremy31: This is an internal wifi, but it seems like it might work. I'll give it a try, but in case it doesn't, I can just reverse right?
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: that command will keep Network Manager from enabling wifi power management, it does help for internal wifi
<uldics> OerHeks, so it is not possible? Well, time to migrate to next browser again ...
<OerHeks> you did not tell what ubuntu version you are on..
<uldics> 19.10
<OerHeks> then no, apt does not bring the latest one, 79
<GoodTimesImmort> jeremy31: Is that why I'm having a hard time finding a solution for internal wifi?
<jeremy31> GoodTimesImmort: it could be, also see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<dragonkeyper> hello all, can some one point me in the direction of a guide for troubleshooting random crashes?
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<GoodTimesImmort> jeremy31: This might be a little closer to my issue. Going to mess around a bit and see what I learn, figure out. Thank you for your help so far
<dragonkeyper> thx
<Orcs53> wonderworld, jeremy31, I have fixed the issue. The first part of the problem required booting into Ubuntu Live and fixing /etc/crypttab, and updating the initramfs (described well here https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/recovering-from-unbootable-ubuntu-encrypted-lvm-root-partition/). Then the NVIDIA drivers caused the PCKS#7 error, and I had to
<Orcs53> boot into a recovery console and purge them.
<Orcs53> I have gotten back into the usual desktop environment, and I am now trying to reinstall the NVIDIA drivers.
<Orcs53> I note that the boot time has SIGNIFICANTLY increased, it seems the process hangs right after cryptsetup comeplete, I'm not sure whats causing this yet.
<Orcs53> Ok, I just reinstalled the NVIDIA drivers and rebooted, back in the desktop environment, and NVIDIA drivers are working again.
<Orcs53> I have to stress the significant increase in boot time, 30 seconds up to a few mins give or take. I'm what exactly is causing this, but the auto decrypt is working..
